# clomid club



## anns

Friends, shall we start a clomid club.Please join those who are using clomid this month.I am in my second round of clomid.Now on cd12.took clomid from cd2-cd6. Now fingers crossed for ovulation.Please update your stories also...


----------



## CurlySue

I just joined the Clomid Club.

Thusfar, I have had the most severe, lingering headache ever since I took the second tablet on CD3. Its been gradually getting worse as well. 

Not sure about ovulation yet. Am on CD12 now and I have been getting positive OPKs forever.


----------



## hayley352

i am on clomid, on my 2nd cycle of it and 3 days from testing however i am feeling doubtful. clomid aslo gives me really bad headaches!!


----------



## CareBear

I'm on my third cycle of clomid, take it days 2-6 and have a scan booked for cd14, Tuesday where I will have an ultrasound scan and if my follicles are big enough will get a HCG injection and will ovulate cd15 or 16


----------



## anns

Hi i did my first ultrasound after clomid intake.Today is cd 12 and the doc said the follicle in right ovary is quite big and an egg is getting ready to release.The next scanning will be on tuesday.


----------



## Tory123

Hi

Like to join the club, I am on my second round of clomid 50mg. Had my scan on cd14 and produced 3 follicle so was given my injection. Husband has low mobility sperm so I not very hopefull but still fingers, toes and everything else crossed. I have to test on 08 October the time goes so slowly from this time to AF date.


----------



## honey08

hi ya lovley ladies ...im yet2be on clomid but will probabley be within the next few wk, i had an app at consultant4somat eles, she took blood n with this blood checked hormone levels...went2see doc and he said its cum bk with low estrogen :( but cos we dont know wot cd i was on when i ad this test im aving cd21bloods on 1oct,just to see exactley wot my levels are,then my gp will refer me quickley(he said) 2 the gyne, i was confused/upset and worried as ive never heard of this,but gp told me i will proba get clomid as low estrogen can stop u from the egg been relised,so if its ok lasses i be reading ur posts etc....see wot ive to cum:) wish u all a bfp asap ... as i do4 me sel aswell :)


----------



## Stardancer

I'm starting clomid when AF comes. IF AF comes :happydance: I'm taking it on days 2-6. I've got stupidly long cycles sometimes... best I've had is 5-6 weeks.

Good luck everyone!

:hug:


----------



## donnadenness

What is clomid? Would it help me? I have hydrosalpinx. Swollen fallopian tubes so hard for the egg and sperm to travel through. Think clomid may help as I'm sure it makes you ovulate more, is that right?


----------



## trickytrouble

donna,

Clomid is a drug used to stimulate ovulation (taken on specific days of your cycle). If you are already ovulating and have regular cycles, with swollen tubes it may not be that helpful. I would have thought that IVF treatment would be of more benefit to you? What has your gyno suggested? (will go and read your other thread in a mo) ;)

I am awaiting clomid on my next gyno appointment in October.

TTx


----------



## anns

friends, do anyone know why doctors are giving HCG injections if the follies are big.My doc has not siggested it.But many of you had that injection.What is the purpose of that injection?.please advice..


----------



## aflight84

Hi girls, 
Can i join the Clomid club?! I'm on my first cycle of 50. Took it from CD2-6 and am now on CD8. Had the worse hot flushes and head aches. 
I've not been asked to have scans or injections is this right?


----------



## Stardancer

I haven't been either aflight, so I hope it's ok!!


----------



## aflight84

i'm sure we'll be fine stardancer! :bfp:s for us in a couple of weeks i'm sure!


----------



## anns

do any one know the desired size of the follicle just prior to ovulation?


----------



## CareBear

We are having HCG injections to make sure we definatly ovulate. It also gives a certain window of opportunity. I asked about this as I hadn't come across people having clomid and the jab and the fertility nurses told me that I would probably ovulate myself with just the clomid but there would be no guarantees when so they give the injection which is meant to guarantee ovulation within 12-36 hours or something like that!

Folliclies should be above 18mm to have a mature egg I think


----------



## honey08

oh well if u dont have this injection etc ...dont there just take blood aswell to make sure uv O on cd21 something like this? im not sure, ive not even go my gyne app yet,but theres only been a few that av said they have injections aswell .. actually on ff my usa friends who take clomid all av injections and follicle size looked at etc...so i wonder if its a uk thing that dont do it!!! anna/stardancer u shud ask when u nxt av app ....startdancer im not far from u,im in scarborough(oridually from whitby) are you in middelsborough?? or close??:)


----------



## JASMAK

I am going to be starting my second round of Clomid. 50mg, days 5-9.


----------



## aflight84

when my GP prescribed it she presecribed 50mg days 2-6 for the first cycle and then 100mg day 2-6 for the second if i got there. 
but then my gynea decided that he didn't want my gp to do it after all and just prescribed me with 50mg day 2-6 for 3 cycles. i'm a little confused as to why the different doseages


----------



## Stardancer

Honey, I'm in Stockton - a few miles from Middlesbrough :)

With me, and with alot of people I've spoken to, they give you 50mg a day for the first cycle, see if you ovulate, and if not they the dose to 100mg. If you still don't ovulate, they put it up to 150mg. They don't give you a high dose to start with because of the risk of over stimulation.


----------



## Sarah+

Hi Ladies, Hope you don't mind me posting here, but I've been reading your clomid club thread as my dr is talking clomid ('half dose') for November if progesterone doesn't do the trick in October. Can I just ask what a 'half dose' is? Is that 50mg or 25mg? Also, if you take it CD2-6, how soon after do you ovulate? Thanks :)


----------



## aflight84

it only comes in 50mg tablets so i'm not sure how they would make a half dose unless you just had half a tablet. 
I took mine from cd 2-6 and think i'm due to ovulate any day now - i've got all the signs so fingers crossed! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Sarah+

aflight84 said:


> it only comes in 50mg tablets so i'm not sure how they would make a half dose unless you just had half a tablet.
> I took mine from cd 2-6 and think i'm due to ovulate any day now - i've got all the signs so fingers crossed! I'll keep you posted!

Thanks and good luck! Okay, then she might be thinking just half a tab, as she made a point of talking about a 'half dose' first month, then full dose the next, if required. :)


----------



## aflight84

well i've started off on 50 but they've said it might be upped depending on if it works or not. i think it can go up to 150mg


----------



## hayley352

yeh it can go up to 150mg, i started on 50 mg and am on my second cycle. i had a scan on the first cycle to see if it was working which is was so they have left the dose at 50mg. i think they only really give u a scan if you werent ovulating previously, clomid can be given even if u r ovulating on ur own, it helps to produce better follicles.

hope this helps


----------



## Tory123

Hi 

I am a member of this new found club, I am on round 2 of clomid and the :witch: just got me earlier then I was expecting so disappointed. The only good thing when she comes when your not expecting her is that you have not got that agonising wait of hoping only to be let down. Sorry girls will cheer up in the next couple of days and be hopeful again. Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## anns

ladies, why don't you all update about your ttc journey...Is there anyone who is in tww/ or going to test this week?

I am in cd 15 now and expecting ovulation to happen today.Tomarrow I have a doc apnt. to scan .


----------



## JASMAK

I am expecting AF any minute. I would expect her here by tomorrow at the latest, then onto round two


----------



## aflight84

My temp has just tipped for the second day in a row and FF now thinks I O'd on CD8!


----------



## anns

Ladies I ovulated on cd 16. today is cd 19. no symptoms other than sore nipples.

Aflight do you experiencing any symptoms? I think we both are going through the same boat. I am now 3dpo. and you?


----------



## aflight84

according to ff i O'd on cd8 - now cd14 so 6 days DPO apparently. had really bad cramping pain a couple of days ago and was really not myself yesterday really tired sorry TMI but had diaoreah last night. Not sure what to make of it all. 
Had another dip on my chart this morning not sure if it could be implantation dip or not.


----------



## Millnsy

I'm on a break from Clomid as I've just had my HyCoSi which was incolclusive so have been referred for a Lap and dye so can't try until that is done. Had 2 rounds of Clomid 50mg which didn't make me OV but then had a round at 100mg which did work so can't wait to get back on. Will watch your journeys with interest...


----------



## NeyNey

Ello

Well I'm about to start my 4th round of clomid....100mgs. I'm taking it from days 5-9. I got a successful BFP last round of clomid which ended in m/c. So I have hopes it will work again......


----------



## hayley352

i am now on 3rd cycle of clomid so fingers crossed it works, 3rd time lucky!!


----------



## anns

ladies,
Who among us in clomid club is going to test first? I am 3 dpo now and aflight 6dpo....
jasmak...what about you?
what about the others....


----------



## CareBear

i'm about 5/6 dpo so will start testing at the weekend!


----------



## honeyam

I m also on clomid this is my firct cycle but I m confuse about my ovulation days bcoz 1st octuber a little bleeding and 2nd octuber normal bleeding like date ..now which is the first day of my date..the way i took clomid at 3rd octuber.suggest me..!M i right with clomid..?


----------



## Stardancer

First day of 'full flow' is CD1, so sounds like you got it right if you were supposed to take it on CD2. :)


----------



## anns

care bear , so you will be the first one to test..good luck...

Honeyam, i m also with stardancer...first day of full flow is cd1...


----------



## alison011177

Hiya Ladies, I am on round 5 of 100mg clomid day 2 to day 6 (day 5 today) I am also on 1700mg metformin daily. I have Ovulated for the past 3 cycles but no bfp as yet! I also have a blocked right tube so that doesnt help! The thought of ever having a bfp feels as though it will never happen to me!! xx


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Im starting my first round of clomid when AF arrives at the end of the month .. I cant wait !! 

However I have heard some terrible stories about the side effects, for those who are on their 2nd and 3rd round .. How are you finding it ?
Sarahx


----------



## CareBear

Wow the clomid club is growing!! 

Sarah - the first couple of months of being on clomid were horrid for me, I found I was really irritable and I swear I could feel the hormones running through me, my temperature also seemed slightly raised making me feel hotter than normal, as I take them in the evening to try and sleep off most of the side effects, this just made me feel hotter in bed than normal!! I also felt more tired than normal. This month though (3rd round) I have been a lot more relaxed and had pretty much no symptoms so I am thinking this is my body getting used to the extra hormones and getting back to what its meant to do! Only effects I really had this time round was dull aching after I had my HCG jab to make me ovulate so I reckon I was just feeling myself o. Hope this helps and I would recommend taking the clomid in the evenings as that way most of the side effects will hopefully have simmered down by the day time.


----------



## anns

sarah..go ahead with clomid..I am in second round...I didn't felt any severe side effects.Mild hotflash and mild cramps were the only side edffects for me..I too took clomid at night....


----------



## anns

care bear...are you getting any symptoms by now...when are you planning to test?


----------



## jaytee

hey girls can I join? LOL Another Clomid user here! lol 

I'm on my first round of clomid but I don't think it worked (that actually normal for the first cycle) So I'm on cd 43 and I have a doctors appointment of Tuesday. Most likely he is going to give me Provera to bring on my AF and then put me on my second cycle of Clomid. (so I hope).

I learned that with clomid OPKs are not a good thing! They almost look positive everyday. So on my second round I won't be using OPKs.

I had horrible headaches on Clomid


----------



## aflight84

hey girls, i'm not really 100% sure if it's worked or not first cycle for me but my chart is showing signs of O. I have my cd21 tests on monday and am really hoping for some good news! 
Fingers crossed
x x x


----------



## jaytee

aflight84 said:


> hey girls, i'm not really 100% sure if it's worked or not first cycle for me but my chart is showing signs of O. I have my cd21 tests on monday and am really hoping for some good news!
> Fingers crossed
> x x x

I hope it worked for you and I hope u get great news on Monday!


----------



## CareBear

anns said:


> care bear...are you getting any symptoms by now...when are you planning to test?


Not really got any symptoms but I am trying to "forget" this month! haven't been feeling well the last couple of days, been snuffly with a sore throat and very tired so I thought I was coming down with a cold but doesn't seem to have come to anything so it could be (hoping here!) that my immune system is lowering itself for implantation! Have been getting odd dull aches in my tummy too which could either be a sign that the :witch: is on her way (due in about a week) or implantation. Going to do my first test Saturday morning and go from there. My last two cycles that I was on clomid I have tested around 10DPO and has possible faint lines which have then come to nothing and then very heavy :witch: so I think I may have had 2 chemical pregnancies so I very much hoping this one sticks!! Have been taking vitamin B6 all month as well as being much more vigilant about taking folic acid so hopefully, fingers crossed it will do the trick!

So when is everyone else testing? I'm sure there are a few of you who are only a couple of days behind me? aflight - hope you get good news on monday.


----------



## anns

ladies...
Today at 7dpo I got a blackish spotting .I am planning to test by next wednesday.....
Good luch to carebear and aflight
Any one noticed..JASMAK who was a member of clomid club has announced her BFP in BFP announcement section...So let's all hopefor more BFPs....


----------



## Stardancer

Well, CD1 for me today, which means I'm starting my first round of clomid tomorrow. I'm just getting over a cold, so not looking forward to getting headaches and hot flushes again LOL but hopefully it'll do the trick and it'll all be worth it. I'm excited, but nervous.. *eeeek!*


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Hi Girls .. thanks for the encouraging comments, I really cant wait to start on clomid eeeekkkk!! If its only hotflushes and headaches to worry about, then I think its a fair trade off for the outcome.
These words will never leave my mouth again but I really want AF to hurry up so I can get started. 
I see one of us has just announced there BFP heres hoping we'll all be there soon as well.
xxxx


----------



## Tory123

Hi

I am on my third round of clomid and nearly forgot to book my appointment for my injection on Monday 13th Oct. The reason being is that I have been really busy because my partner and I have just started to foster and have our first foster child with us. He is a lovely little boy, well not that little 13 but it is really nice to care for someone. He has had such a hard life been in care since 4 years old. Won't go into the history but it was a life no child should have had to suffer. It just makes me want a child of my own to look after, love and keep safe. Sorry about the sad story, good luck to everyone x


----------



## jaytee

Do you girls have to take clomid and an injection????

My doctor only makes me use Clomid pills


----------



## aflight84

i only take the pills but i think some people have injections to make the eggs release


----------



## Stardancer

Just the pills for me, first one tonight!!


----------



## jaytee

oh i see lol


----------



## anns

any one tested today? carebear?

I am 9 dpo now. feeling extremely fatigue today and also got dierreah.Hope all these are symptoms.....


----------



## CareBear

Sorry for delay in replying fell down some stairs and have fractured my elbow! Tested this morning and was BFN so think I'm out, AF due Tuesday/Wednesday will let you know if anything else happens! Good luck to all those testing in the next few days.


----------



## anns

Carebear...don't get dejected...there is still chances ..so wait and retest on tuesday...good luckto you.......


----------



## pink_glitter

Hi ya Guy's

Am on my first cycle of clomid, starting from Tomorrow...have been waiting for my period so i can start, and the first day was today...am so excited would love to fall just before Xmas!!


----------



## Stardancer

Well, last pill today girls... and few side effects to report. I've had alot of hot flushes and it's interfered with sleep... don't know if it would be better to have them through the day - I suppose it depends where you're going to be etc. I'm hoping I don't get to have a second cycle to find out LOL. I've got my preseed in hand ready to start BD'ing in a couple of days.

How is everyone getting on?


----------



## pink_glitter

Oooohh Stardancer, lets hope this is your only cycle of clomid...keep us updated!! Have taken my first, taking them in evenings incase i get side effects!

Am i right in saying the best chances of oving is cd10-14?


----------



## aflight84

girls the clomid worked - i just got my cd21 test results
got results on cd22 5dpo and they were 98! YAY
PA said she'd never seen results so high I'm so happy!!!!


----------



## Stardancer

That's fantastic new Anna! Lots of babydust coming your way - you've certainly got it covered judging by your chart! LOL Did they tell you your results there and then hunny?

pink_glitter, I'm not 100% certain about the ovulation thing, but I read that you're likely to ovulate 7-10 days after your last pill, but also read somewhere else 5-9 days... so, I'm taking it as 5-10 days... CD11-CD16. I'm starting to BD on CD8 until I either see a OPK+ and temp rise... or we get to CD18 with nothing.


----------



## aflight84

nah i popped in to GP surgery today and they had them in but the secretary didn't know what she was looking at she said they were good - didn't really help i asked for the number and she said 98 so i thought no that must be wrong cos i was only 5dpo on testing so i said i'd call the gynea and confirm so spoke to his secretary and she said that was right 98 never seen it that high before! 
You think it might be hyperstimulation?


----------



## CurlySue

Clomid Month One didn't work for me 

:(


----------



## CurlySue

aflight84 said:


> nah i popped in to GP surgery today and they had them in but the secretary didn't know what she was looking at she said they were good - didn't really help i asked for the number and she said 98 so i thought no that must be wrong cos i was only 5dpo on testing so i said i'd call the gynea and confirm so spoke to his secretary and she said that was right 98 never seen it that high before!
> You think it might be hyperstimulation?

Nah. The first time I had CD21 bloods done I was probably only 6dpo. This is without clomid. My number was well into the 70s.


----------



## Tory123

Hi

On my third round of clomid had injection today only one egg. Got to test on the 30/10/08 not feeling very hopeful this time.


----------



## aflight84

fingers crossed for your tory x x


----------



## jaytee

CurlySue said:


> Clomid Month One didn't work for me
> 
> :(

Aww hunnie I'm sorry it didn't work....actually round one on clomid for me didn't work either. I get a blood pregnancy test tomorrow. If its negative I have to start provera and clomid again. I can't wait to start the new cycle. I hear that round 2 usually clomid works! 

best of luck to all!


----------



## pink_glitter

Just wondered do the side effects of clomid last for every cycle, or does you body get used to it a bit?

I feel so ill, only after 2 tabs woke up sweating so bad last night and feel dizzy and sick, now still feeling really sick like i am on a boat :cry:


----------



## Stardancer

Oh no pink_glitter :(

:hug:

I don't know about your question... but hopefully it'll pass. I got headaches the first couple of days but they went off. I hope your sickness passes hun xxx


----------



## jaytee

pink_glitter said:


> Just wondered do the side effects of clomid last for every cycle, or does you body get used to it a bit?
> 
> I feel so ill, only after 2 tabs woke up sweating so bad last night and feel dizzy and sick, now still feeling really sick like i am on a boat :cry:

Every women is different. My first round was this cycle and I was "seeing" things at night that weren't true and having hot flashes. I truly hope that it doesn't happen again :rofl:


----------



## Tory123

Hi Girls

Just finished my 3 days of :sex: after my injection as instructed by the doctors. Don't know about yous but I find it pretty hard going to do it when instructed and three days on a trot. Well hope it will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## pink_glitter

I agree with you Tory123, after 2 years of trying its kinda got to a bit of a ritual now checking days, temps etc.... Never mind like you say hopefully it should be worth it one day, just hoping that days soon!!!


----------



## Stardancer

How's the clomid been for you pink? Did the side effects calm down?


----------



## anns

ladies, I have a good news to share with you.. I was on second round of clomid and got :bfp:. I tested 15 dpo and got a faintline.Then didi beta HCG and confirmed..Thank you very much for the support from all of you...

so go ahead with clomid and pray to God ....and I wish all of you good Luck.....


----------



## Tory123

Congratulations thats wonderful news. Really happy for you and thanks for starting the clomid club, hopefully a few more will be joining you shortly xx


----------



## CareBear

Congratulations


----------



## pink_glitter

Stardancer - Thank goodness the side effects calmed down, however they may have actually been from a cold i had at same time, thought possible a bit of a head cold causing me to feel dizzy!

Well will see on 2nd cycle round...hoping there will not be another cycle though!

anns - congratulations...giving us all hope!!! x


----------



## aflight84

yay - congratulations!!!!!


----------



## aflight84

hey girls after three days of suspense the witch finally arrived today so i'm out! back to clomid tomorrow morning!


----------



## Stardancer

Congratulations Anns!!

Sorry the :witch: got you Anna :hugs: Good Luck for round 2 xx


----------



## JASMAK

I am back in the saddle again after my m/c this month. As soon as AF arrives, I will be taking the Clomid again. :)


----------



## Stardancer

Good Luck Jasmak :)

I'm on CD14 and no sniff of a positive OPK as yet... but my cm is watery. Been jumping on DH loads, so should have alll the bases covered if/when eggy comes.


----------



## aflight84

hope it happens soon star!


----------



## Autumn.Faerie

...


----------



## Stardancer

There is a 10% risk of multiple pregnancy, which all docs tell you when they prescribe it. The cancer risk is associated with long-term use, and they won't allow you to use clomid long-term anyway. I'm not sure on the deformation thing, but tbh I'd be surprised if they were using a drug as much as they are, if there was any problems like that. 

I have PCOS, and I was told Clomid is highly successful in women with PCOS. Obviously you're right to check things out, but I am the biggest worrier ever and always assume the worst, but I am quite happy to take Clomid. :)


----------



## Autumn.Faerie

...


----------



## Stardancer

It's something like... 70% will ovulate within 3 months, 40% will get pregnant. It's pretty dependant on why they put you on it... PCOS has a really high success rate, something like 60-70% pregnancy or something because it's a direct ovulation problem. Alot of people with unexplained infertility probably make up alot of the % of those who don't get pregnant... I'd imagine.

That's only what I read, and only from memory, so don't quote me!


----------



## jaytee

anns said:


> ladies, I have a good news to share with you.. I was on second round of clomid and got :bfp:. I tested 15 dpo and got a faintline.Then didi beta HCG and confirmed..Thank you very much for the support from all of you...
> 
> so go ahead with clomid and pray to God ....and I wish all of you good Luck.....

Congrats hunnie!!!! :happydance:

I'm starting round 2 in about two weeks. i can't wait!


----------



## jaytee

I'm on provera right now...waiting for the :witch: to arrive so that I can start Clomid. I did clomid cd 2-6 last cycle and nothing ever happened. I don't know when I want to take it this cycle. Cd5-9 seems so long away and too long to wait for! :rofl: Maybe I'll go with cd 3 lol :rofl:


----------



## Autumn.Faerie

...


----------



## Stardancer

Wow jaytee, your chart is crazy! Is there a reason why you'd be getting several positive OPK's?


----------



## Stardancer

I don't know Autumn.. probably just the usual healthy eating and exercise. You can't take anything else with the clomid - like herbal stuff or anything, so just take care of yourself. Good luck!


----------



## Trying4ever

HI Jaytee or anyone else, can I ask how this provera and clomid thing work together? I have really really long cycles aswell and I would just like to cut to the chase and be given provera by my GP also to induce a period. 

Is it 10mg for 10days and then you have a period 2-3 days later?And then you would have clomid on CD2-6? Do you get a HCG injection and when and is it necessary? Dors it increase your chances of ovulation or what? I thought clomid helped to ovulate so why would you need HCG?

Thanks if anyone can help.


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Hey Ladies .. not been around much lately, waiting for AF so I can start my first round of clomid. I can feel the cramping now so it should be any day now. But ive been reading all the posts and im abit confused I was told to 50mg cd 5-9 but theres seems to be alot of ladies on cd 1-5 or even cd 3-7. My doc hasn't explained the reasoning behind this and I wondered if I should be questioning it and changing cd 1-5.
Thanks ladies


----------



## Stardancer

I'm taking it 2-6 and I have NO idea why. It seems to be a country thing as far as I can tell... but it's always confused me.


----------



## Tory123

Hi

The :witch: got me today don't need to write how upset, down, fed up, thinking how it will never happen to me as I am sure most of us feel this when she comes. Now need to be positive as the FS said round 4 can be quite lucky for some women, why don't I feel lucky?


----------



## pink_glitter

I am sorry Tory123, my sister fell on round 6, hopefully yours will be 4!


----------



## Stardancer

Hi girls. I OV'ed on friday (I think), but I have my CD21 bloods booked for wednesday. Do you think I should move them back to this friday so it's 7 days after OV?? or leave them on CD21?


----------



## CurlySue

Clomid isn't being good to me this month. This is my second month on it and I am getting severe headaches and visual disturbances (i.e. when I move my eyes I see white flashes). 

Not really liking it much.


----------



## FunnyBunny

Hi girls, can I join you? Just started taking clomid again this month, got a :bfp: on round 3 last time but had a MMC at 5 weeks back at the beginning of September. Was unsure if we should wait a while longer but :witch: came this week ,and we decided we can't delay just from fear that it will happen again - we must think positive. Got 4 rounds this time and if no :bfp: got to get my tubes checked.

Good luck to you all and good to see so many of you sharing clomid stories.

x


----------



## Autumn.Faerie

...


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Hey Ladies , well AF turned up in all her glory yesterday after giving me a 5 day agonising wait (Tesco's made a fortune from me in preg tests!!!!!!!!)
But every cloud has a silver lining I can now start my first round of Clomid 50mg CD2 - 6, I'll take the first tablet tonight in the hope that I'll sleep through ant side effects ... but I was wondering, those of you who have suffered side effects did they start straight away or a few days in, I have a wedding to attend this weekend so would like to prepare in case they really hit me.
Sarah


----------



## Tory123

Hi 
I am on cycle 4 but day 1 of tablets so we are at the same stage. I have not really noticed any side effects, other than than the people around me say I am more grumpy than usual. Hope you don't get any side effects and enjoy the wedding.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Just want to say :hi: to u all, if my tubes come back ok, i get clomid on the 21st which should be pretty much CD1 for me, so i should be starting it in a few weeks. Good luck girls i hope clomid is treating u all well :hugs:


----------



## Carlyanne15

Good luck everyone in the Clomid Club..... it worked for me, round one! Got my :BFP: couldnt believe it.
All the very best

Me and Squiggle


----------



## Stardancer

Well, 3dpo. I've got so many mixed feelings about everything. FF says I OV'ed monday, but still nervous about my blood test monday to confirm! I've got high hopes this month because of the Clomid, but also trying to keep my feet on the ground because it's only round 1.

Here's to the loooong TWW - anyone else waiting?


----------



## CareBear

I'm on my last cycle of clomid, is the 4th round, had my scan this morning which showed 3 follicles but only 12mm each so no trigger jab for me. Am going to see if I o by myself next week but I don't have very high hopes.


----------



## Autumn.Faerie

....


----------



## Stardancer

You can have sex! When it comes to BD'ing I started on CD8 and then did it nearly everyday until my temp rise. I've read every other day is enough though, and maybe even better. I started using OPK's on CD10. Hope that helps x


----------



## Autumn.Faerie

...


----------



## Stardancer

I don't know about the scan thing because I didn't have one... I didn't have any trigger jabs either. I'm not sure if that would maybe come later if the clomid on it's own doesn't work... are you having CD21 bloods?


----------



## Autumn.Faerie

...


----------



## aflight84

hey girls, cd14 and just got my peak! 2 days ealier than last month - i'm so gonna catch that egg this time!


----------



## Autumn.Faerie

...


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Good Luck aflight, it looking good ... :p
I'm CD 7 and took my last clomid pill last night. This was my first cycle and I really was a little bit worried. Had heard awful side effect stories but I needn't have worried atall except for being incredibly emotional (Hysterically almost!!!) :cry: I suffered no side effects atall so im just waiting to see what happens next .. were planning on BDing every other day starting at CD 10. Unless any other more experienced Clomid ladies think we should be starting now ?? Dont want to tire OH out too soon ......:blush:


----------



## babymojo

i want to be in the clomid group!:happydance: i'm on my 3rd cycle this month i'm taking it cd3-7 i'm on cd5. Taking it at night before bed helps well except for the night sweats lol

Good luck to everyone!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## pink_glitter

Hi guys,

Am on CD22, i have very tender boobs, especailly to the side, is this quite normall whilst on clomid? I know it messes with your hormones etc and thought this may be one of the side effects!

I am not too sure of when i ovulted, the consultant told me not to use sticks as it all gets too much, however i have been sneaky and ordered some more tests. i find it way to hard to know otherwise as am always getting niggly pains and cramps etc! I did track my temps but they have been all over the shop due to having a horrid cold beggining of cycle! So this has been a free month!


----------



## Stardancer

Did you not have to go for CD21 bloods pink?? Hope the symptoms are a good sign, my boobs are killing me too, but they always do after OV anyway. 

I couldn't *not* use sticks, do what you like sweetie! 

Good Luck Anna, good news on the earlier OV!

Emerald - I started on CD8, but a whole week was wasted because I didn't OV until CD19 I'm on CD26 today - 7dpo.


----------



## Autumn.Faerie

...


----------



## ompath

Does anyone have the answer as to why you are doing days 2-6, 3-7, 4-8, 5-9? I'm on CD5, and starting 5-9 tonight. I have 28 day cycles. I'm curious if anyone knows... ;):baby:


----------



## Stardancer

No clue :(


----------



## bird24

Hi Ladies sorry to crash your post but i need some advice from you ladies on clomid

what were you put on it for?
how did they check if you needed it?

I have crazy cycles and dont think i ovulate, but i wondered how they know when to try clomid?

I had a lap in may and found mild endo
cycles have been 28, 28, 37, 33, 32, 42, 23, 23 
i had 21 day bloods and they were low so not high enough to say i def ovulated
waiting for more blood results at the moment and i have my next appointment next week so any advice would be great

Thanks


----------



## JASMAK

Starting round #2 (first round resulted in m/c) tonight. Last time, the DR said that I ovulated from both ovaries (u/s report) so here goes...


----------



## Stardancer

Good Luck Tina :)

bird24, I was put on it for PCOS after trying Metformin. I think for alot of people are put on it to try if they're not getting pregnant naturally, or if the problem is specifically ovulation-related. :)


----------



## Tishimouse

ompath said:


> Does anyone have the answer as to why you are doing days 2-6, 3-7, 4-8, 5-9? I'm on CD5, and starting 5-9 tonight. I have 28 day cycles. I'm curious if anyone knows... ;):baby:

I think it has to do with the length of your average cycles prior to being prescribed Clomid. CD2-6 is what has been mentioned to me and I have an average 25-28 day cycle. I would definitely ask your health professional/doctor about the days that have been chosen for you so that you have a definitave answer, but I think it must be related to cycle length.


----------



## pink_glitter

Stardancer said:


> Did you not have to go for CD21 bloods pink

Was all a bit of a knightmare, Was ment to have appointment Friday which i had to cancel due to work, so checked with docs and they told me to come in on Monday instead, However got a call monday to say nurse was off sick:dohh: So i went today, fingers crossed i ov'd!!

Still have really tender boobs, but just to the sides of them! Maybe AF on her way:hissy:


----------



## CareBear

You are prescribed clomid for ov problems and they can tell if clomid is needed by doing CD21 blood tests and seeing if you progestrone is high enough to show you o'd. I'm on m last cycle, U/S scan on CD 14 showed 3 follies all 12 mm so no jab to induce ov for me and I decided not to go back for another scan and have been doing OPK's the last few days and todays they line was almost as dark as the control line so I reckon I will oing today or tomorrow. Got my fingers crossed that the results in a BFP and I don't have to go onto any other treatment


----------



## JASMAK

I ovulate, but I am prescribed Clomid for unexplained infertility, and low-progesterone (which causes m/c).


----------



## Stardancer

Tishimouse said:


> ompath said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the answer as to why you are doing days 2-6, 3-7, 4-8, 5-9? I'm on CD5, and starting 5-9 tonight. I have 28 day cycles. I'm curious if anyone knows... ;):baby:
> 
> I think it has to do with the length of your average cycles prior to being prescribed Clomid. CD2-6 is what has been mentioned to me and I have an average 25-28 day cycle. I would definitely ask your health professional/doctor about the days that have been chosen for you so that you have a definitave answer, but I think it must be related to cycle length.Click to expand...

I'm not certain, but I'd guess that it isn't linked because my shortest cycle is 38 days and usually it's much longer. I am taking Clomid days 2-6.


----------



## wannabemummy

hi guys im new on here and have just been prescribed my first 3 month course of clomid( i start taking it when my period starts which should be about 10 days) not quite sure what to expect so be great for some feedback from you guys thanx xxx


----------



## Bexy

Hi Everyone! I am new here too and just started Clomid 3 days ago...am keeping fingers and toes crossed that it will be the miracle drug so many people say it is!!! Baby dust to all!!


----------



## Autumn.Faerie

...


----------



## wannabemummy

hi guys im new on here and if ul have me would love to be in your clomid club!!! ive recently been diagnosed with pcos and after over a year have just been prescribed a 3 month course of clomid!! ive been peekin at ur threads and wud be gratefull for any advice on what to expect and experiances youve had thru clomid xx


----------



## pink_glitter

Welcome Bexy & wannabemummy to the clomid club :hi:

I am fairly new to it too, Have done my first cycle and am on the 2WW now, i dont hold out much hope this time as i think i ov'd when hubby had man flu so may have missed my chance...but thats ok!

I must say i did have a couple of side effects whilst tking the tablets, the first was a bit of nausea and the other was realy hot flushes, its best to take the tablets at night so you can sleep through the side effects to some extent!

i cant really offer you much advice but welcome and hope you get your :bfp:shortly!


----------



## wannabemummy

Bexy said:


> Hi Everyone! I am new here too and just started Clomid 3 days ago...am keeping fingers and toes crossed that it will be the miracle drug so many people say it is!!! Baby dust to all!!



hi bexy!! im a newbie too!!im due to start clomid!! so how come u were prescribed and how long u been ttc? wishing u luck!!


----------



## ompath

Hi All, 

I'm on CD7 and have started the days 5-9 Clomid and this afternoon I already have EWCM! Hubby and I BDd today with a condom cause I didn't want the mess when I didn't think there was a point...but fertility friend is now telling me to BD! I'm confused...I didn't expect to OV until at least the 12th+ ... I'm afraid I'll wear the poor man out. Wonering if I can wait until Fri to start the BD marathon, or should we begin now? Seems off that it's only CD 7.... :blush:

(and my temp has not spiked yet)


----------



## bird24

Thanks for your replies

I have my next appointment next week so i really hope they give me clomid to try now as i never seem to ovulate, dont get ov pains or notice ewcm i have been :sex: everyday most cycles and nothing so i think we need a little help now
OH has had a SA and it came back fine which i'm not surprised about as he doesnt smoke or drink :)
Fingers crossed we get some good news at the appointment 

xx good luck ladies


----------



## Bexy

hi bexy!! im a newbie too!!im due to start clomid!! so how come u were prescribed and how long u been ttc? wishing u luck!![/QUOTE]

Hi Wannabemummy! I've been ttc since March 07 (is it really 20 months?!!!) and have had some checks by a fertility clinic - nothing really came up apart from mild PCOS (i.e. there were a few ovarian cysts but I don't really have all the symptoms that go along with the syndrome side of it!) 

Hubby got checked out and all his swimmers are fine therefore the consultant is trying me on 3 months of Clomid to see if that has any effect!

Can't believe the emotions I've gone through over the last few years - I've seen someone say before how you go about your whole adult like trying not to get pregnant but when its the right time you then have these problems! Grrr

Anyway onwards and upwards with the Clomid - positive mental attitude!! 

How about you? What's the reason for Clomid (apart from the obvious of course!)

Love these forums by the way!

Baby dust to alllll!

xx


----------



## Bexy

pink_glitter said:


> Welcome Bexy & wannabemummy to the clomid club :hi:
> 
> I am fairly new to it too, Have done my first cycle and am on the 2WW now, i dont hold out much hope this time as i think i ov'd when hubby had man flu so may have missed my chance...but thats ok!
> 
> I must say i did have a couple of side effects whilst tking the tablets, the first was a bit of nausea and the other was realy hot flushes, its best to take the tablets at night so you can sleep through the side effects to some extent!
> 
> i cant really offer you much advice but welcome and hope you get your :bfp:shortly!

Hi Pink Glitter!

Man flu is always the worst - keep my fingers crossed for you anyway!!! 

I haven't had too bad side-effects - except the hot flushes - I take the tablets at night too so probably sleep through the other side effects!

Hope you get your :bfp: this month!!

xx


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 

Well i'm CD17 on round 2 clomid now and i'm pretty sure my chances this month are slim after a falling out with hubby. 

cd21 tests monday so fingers crossed the results are as high as last month and BD we did before his hissy was enough


----------



## Bexy

Hey aflight84!

How have you found the Clomid? Any side effects?

I think the whole ttc is such a stressful time and only after 20 months and the mother of all rows did I appreciate what my DH was going through (although I'm still a complete nightmare to live with no doubt!) 

Good luck for this month and remember it only takes one of them little strong swimmers to get through!!

:dust:


----------



## aflight84

well the first month i thought i was going through the change, i had cramps, head aches, hot flushes, felt sick but it was worth it when i got my 21day tests back and it was 98 (only needed to be 30!) so it definately works! 
this month i had the mother of all AF's but no side effects at all from the clomid the whole time i was on it. just about to have cd21 tests on monday so we'll see if it's worked again. I'm only on the 50mg so fingers crossed! 
thanks bexy i hope i've got lucky but if not i have to power on. 
Once i get to my 3rd cycle i then need to get booked in for HSG test to check my tubes. I've not been asked to have anything like that so far


----------



## Bexy

My consultant said that if the 3 cycles don't work (I'm on 100mg) they will try something else (what that is I've yet to find out!!) so hopefully we will all get lucky in the next month and won't have to go for any more of these sort of tests!

I just want to get on with my life really as it seems baby-making has taken over - I'm still booking holidays, going out etc but it gets to the "oooh I might be 6 months pregnant by then" when in reality another six months have gone by with the dreaded witch arriving every month!


----------



## aflight84

Well fingers crossed i fall by the end of cycle 3 latest and i don't have to have the HSG but we'll see! 

oh i get you on that one it's so hard cos i was sitting here thinking OMG i might have had my baby by our 1st anniversary then that went down the pan i guess you just have to carry on as you are until you find out otherwise. I seem to get my hopes up real easy too which is terrible cos the higher you aim the harder your fall!


----------



## Bexy

Yep! I got married in January and (although we had been trying for 9 months before) I had this romantic notion that I'd have a honeymoon baby - well that didn't happen and its just got harder and harder to cope every month since then

Most of the time I carry on as normal in a very good mood but when AF arrives along with all that PMT I am just horrible to live with! Also like loads of other posts have said everyone around me seems to fally pregnant at the drop of a hat!

Oh well, I like the idea that its taking this long because my baby will be super special!! :)


----------



## pink_glitter

Bexy, i know just what you mean when you say you plan things with baby in mind...i really thought of myslef being preggers for mothers day, then MIL birthday, and i was sooooo hoping to have a :bfp: for christmas, what a dream that would be, but i am very doubtful i will every get one:cry:

Two years down the line i am so stressed and fed up, i am starting to loose the will of trying now its not fun anymore:hissy:

I have only been give 3 rounds and part of me is stressing as i am one down already, i know i shouldnt think of it like that and be posative but its very hard.

Sorry i think i am just bit peeded off coz the piggin :witch: turned up this morning :cry:


----------



## wannabemummy

hi girlies thank u for all ur feedback it is muchlly apprecited!! i too have been prescribed it for mild pcos( no other syptoms aprt from not ovulating) and ive been given a pill to induce my witch!! grr which im not lookin forward to as i havent had one for 6 months!! although on the positive side i then get to start my clomid!! i too have been given 3 months 100g so just have to see how it goes!!!

i entirely know what u mean tho i have been ttc for 16 months now after m.c due to blighted ovum and im baby crazy every time u think of something long term u think i could be a mummy by then or i could be pg then!! its even worse when u work with kids every day and every where u turn there is a lady with a bump!! although im new on here it has been great comfort to see that there are hundreds of women in the same situation and i know that im not alone in dealing with this :( sending baby dust and luck to everyone


----------



## Darkchild

Hello I'm on cd13 I took clomid on cd 5-9. I hope I get pregnant this month. This is my second round of clomid. I'm a bit concern though. I usually have very strong ovulation pains and this month when I took the clomid my ovulation pains were very mild. I hope that does not mean I will not ovulate. Baby dust to everyone.


----------



## Starstruck

Has anyone had a cyst while on Clomid? And what did you do about it? 

I have a 40mm cyst and am a bit concerned since the fertility nurse said it would go away by itself and I could up the dose of the Clomid to 150mg.
:nope:

Thanks and baby dust to you all!


----------



## Stardancer

Well, cycle #1 failed for me. It also shortened my luteal phase to 12 days from 13 which is a small concern. Onto cycle 2, first pill tonight.

Pink_glitter, sorry the :witch: got you babes, FX for cycle 2!

How are you getting on Anna?


----------



## WannaBeaMummy

Hi all, iam new here, and thought id come join you ladies, iam also on clomid, im on my 2nd cycle right now, iam at CD17 and took it 5-9 100mg. last month i concieved the baby just didnt implant! was so upset, but after my period being 5 weeks late it finally started oct 25th and started clomid on 29th-2nd, and we BD on cd13 and iam pretty sure i ov's around day 14/15 as i had egg white mucus, my cervix was high, soft and open, and had cramps low on my right ovarie, so fingers crossed for this month.
ive noticed so many more different signs of ov this month then the first month, the cramps were more painfull, the mucus was more egg white like etc, so keep everything crossed ladies, iam going to wait till iam 2 weeks late this time though, coz it did me in last time i tested all the time, and all those negatives were just heartbreaking, spech as i was having preg symptoms.
anyway good luck ladies
Allie
xxx


----------



## Autumn.Faerie

...


----------



## ompath

Autumn.Faerie said:


> I just want a cup of :coffee:, some chocolate biccies and a little sob :cry:

:wine:

:dust:

:hugs:


----------



## Yearning

Hey,

I can't officially join the Clomid Club until 5 days into my next cycle, which will be in just under 2 weeks time. However, I shall be back to share with you all my personal experience of using the drug.

See you all soon,

:hug:

Always...Yearning.x


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Autumn.Faerie said:


> I am officially a failure at being a woman :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Had my tracking scan today, CD14, The follicle has decided it wants to do no more. I have had cramping and EWCM for the last few days, had my hopes up and now I'm feeling completely shattered.
> :hissy:Didn't help that the woman doing it patronised me the entire time, like I didn't know how my body is "supposed" to work!:hissy:
> I have to go for another scan next week and wait for :witch: to turn up if it shows nothing.
> 
> I just want a cup of :coffee:, some chocolate biccies and a little sob :cry:

Oh Hun .. your not a failure in anyway, some nurses are just awful and inconsiderate. You'll get there eventually like all of us. You hang on in. :hugs:


----------



## Yearning

(\/)
(. .)
(")(") I am due to start clomid in just under 2 weeks (as mentioned in a previous post under this thread)...if I get a :bfn: this month I would like to seek a clomid buddy whom is also just starting..so that we can share the journey together.

If anyone is interested or knows of somebody whom might be please P.M me...I'd really appreciate it.

In the mean time I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for a :bfp:!

:hug:

Always...Yearning.x


----------



## jaytee

Hello everyone! Its been a while since I last posted in here...shame on me :blush:

Well I'm on cd 14 and I took clomid from cd5-9 so I'm expected to ovulate between today and sunday. I wish monday was here already! So this way I can see if the clomid worked this time. 

I have a doctors appointment on Tuesday for a follow-up well care exam which I believe they want to do a pap - I'm so scared though......:cry: It will be my first check up in there. I've post poned it as much as possible and as much as I know that it good to get checked once a year...I'm still scared and nervous :cry:

Also If i get pregnant this week I don't want it to affect the pregnancy....you know what I mean.

Well I hope clomid is working for all of you. :hugs:


----------



## bird24

Yearning said:


> (\/)
> (. .)
> (")(") I am due to start clomid in just under 2 weeks (as mentioned in a previous post under this thread)...if I get a :bfn: this month I would like to seek a clomid buddy whom is also just starting..so that we can share the journey together.
> 
> If anyone is interested or knows of somebody whom might be please P.M me...I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> In the mean time I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for a :bfp:!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Always...Yearning.x

Hey Yearning - I'm starting my clomid soon to when my new cycle starts, been having 23 day cycles so hoping its not too long away till i start

I have to take it on day 2-6 of my next cycle

I'm very excited even though i know it might not happen, i'm really hoping it does though!!

good luck everyone xx:hug:


----------



## ompath

jaytee said:


> Well I'm on cd 14 and I took clomid from cd5-9

Looks like we are both CD 15 today, I also took clomid day 5-9. Really felt my ovaries CD 13 and 14. Fine today. So, FF thinks I ovulated on the 13th. Hope so.


----------



## hollee

Hi
i haven't started clomid yet, i have pcos but am also booked in on the 2nd dec for a lap & dye if thats all clear will start on clomid asap. my cycles are usually about 45 days long, does anyone know if clomid will shorten them? im guessing that clomid starts ovulating so many days after taking the tablets is this right?
its horrible having long cycles, everything seems to take forever..... fairy dust to everyone x


----------



## pink_glitter

Hi guys,

Just wondered since you have been on clomid have any of you found your period has shortened? I spotted well had brown/pink discharge for 4 days before i got a heavy bleed which lasted over night till the next afternoon and that was it!!!! I wondered whether this is a side effect of clomid?


----------



## lisak

Hi there all your girlies.

Not posted for a while.

I got my HSG result back and was told that my left tube is fine and my right tube is block half way down so surgery is not possible.

The gynie has put me on clomid which I start in a few days to try and get me to ovulate in the good one, has anyone heard of this before?

Also my husbands count is lower than normal but they are mobile.

What do you think our chances are? We have been trying for 1 year and a half.

Lisa


----------



## Stardancer

Hi Lisak, I'd say it sounds good! The clomid might do the trick.

Has your hubby done anything to try to improve his sperm count? There's so much can be done when it's a count problem.


----------



## aflight84

pink_glitter said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondered since you have been on clomid have any of you found your period has shortened? I spotted well had brown/pink discharge for 4 days before i got a heavy bleed which lasted over night till the next afternoon and that was it!!!! I wondered whether this is a side effect of clomid?

Hiya Glitter, 

I've noticed since i've been on clomid that my AF has been heavier but over a lot quicker, it used to be about 5 or 6 days and now is mega heavy but over in 3 or 4 days tops!


----------



## Autumn.Faerie

...


----------



## ompath

DPO5 was today, temp still raised, tho there was a dip yesterday at DPO4, makes me wonder as today I was WIPED out. I got up at 5am, got ready, ate breakfast, did some computer stuff then BAM, 8 am I was overcome with exhaustion. I layed down in my hotel room and slept until 11am, nearly missing the rest of the conference (but today was some review). I had a headache this morning, which I hadn't had before, I took 500mg tylenol at 8am, then another at 12. Drank lots of water. I'm looking at these as good signs, as this is not how I normally live life, but time will tell!. The stomach bloating has lessened, but I am eating more than normal. Usually I'm good for (decaf) coffee and a little oatmeal or granola bar or banana until lunch, then eat a big lunch, but I've been eating breakfast, lunch and dinner. 

Evil 'lil 2ww! How likely is a 4DPO implant?


----------



## JASMAK

OK, here I am on CD 15. Had a + OPK X 2 days, - today...so I think I O'd yesterday??? Does this sound right? Well, tomorrow I start the prometrium. 200mg a day, orally. I am sorry in advance for any bitchiness it may cause. I am scared. PS...I think the Clomid might have made me ovulate from both ovaries again (ultrasound showed it did on first round). I had pains on both sides.


----------



## Millnsy

aflight84 said:


> pink_glitter said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondered since you have been on clomid have any of you found your period has shortened? I spotted well had brown/pink discharge for 4 days before i got a heavy bleed which lasted over night till the next afternoon and that was it!!!! I wondered whether this is a side effect of clomid?
> 
> Hiya Glitter,
> 
> I've noticed since i've been on clomid that my AF has been heavier but over a lot quicker, it used to be about 5 or 6 days and now is mega heavy but over in 3 or 4 days tops!Click to expand...

Yup - mine only last between 36 hours to 3 days at the most. They are a little bit heavier for about 12 hours and then thats it - must be the clomid!


----------



## Stardancer

Mine was lighter too this month, but still as painful as usual. :(


----------



## Chellebelle

Hiya! 

I was on clomid for 7 months and my AF was lighter sometimes and sometimes heavier but shorter than normal. I even spotted sometimes too. 

LisaK - you're well in with a chance, I have exactly the same, one blocked tube, partner has low sperm count - but I also have PCOS... it took me 7 rounds of Clomid and the month that I almost gave up I got a bfp so keep trying and you'll get there... try not to get too stressed (I know easier said than done) as I think that's what made it more prolongued for me. 

xxx good luck to everyone and heaps and heaps of :dust:

** edited to add - after :sex: one little tip that a lovely BnB-er told me was to lie with your legs in the air for a while to make sure everything stays in and goes where it should - I think that also helped alot. xxx


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Hi Girls .. its been a while since i've been on here, but really felt like I had to write today, Im on my first round of clomid CD23 & 9dpo (I think !!) I haven't tested at all yet because to be honest I know it hasn't worked for me this cycle. Dont ask how I know .. I just know. (I have that feeling)

Me and my wonderful DH have been ttc for five years with a mc in May 2006 and nothing since. So im used to the complete and utter devastation of the Witch when she arrives .. but this time its so different I know Clomid isn't a guarantee and certainly not on the first month but Im heartbroken and I cant explain why and the witch hasn't even shown up yet.

I dont know girls I think Im losing it .. I had wished so hard for miracle this month but it looks like it hasn't happened.

Sorry to rant but I know you now how I feel and wont think that I am a crazy women whos beginning to lose the plot.
xx


----------



## aflight84

hey girls, 
the witch found me so i'm gonna start round 3 tomorrow! who's with me?!


----------



## Stardancer

aww Anna :hugs: 3rd time lucky!

Sarah, sorry you're so down, but you're not out yet!!!


----------



## CareBear

Unfortunatly I cant currently be a member of the clomid club!!! Have done 4 cycles with trigger jabs with no luck. Am currently on CD1 and had my follow up appointment at the hospital today and I am on the list for a lap and dye. Tried to get another couple of cycles of clomid but they didn't want me to have it, they want me to have a rest as if the lap comes back all clear I will be back on clomid for IUI! Good luck to everyone on their current cycles.


----------



## ompath

8DPO today and FFs pregnancy monitor has given me 93 points... 
Looks like I might be heading into triphasic? I KNOW I felt implantation yesterday. It's really neat to feel things within the timeframe that is predicted. 
Tested today, because I just can't help it -- and it actually calms me to get it out of the way. BFN, of course. I do have high hopes and am just trying to get some stuff done while I have some energy this morning. I have been wiped out the past day and 1/2, and last saturday I was also totally gone. Just taking those multis and eating well (and a lot -- not like me!) 
:af:


----------



## Stardancer

I got 95 points last month, everything was looking perfect.. even had bad nausea and heartburn. I was soooo convinced. Needless to say - BFN. I hope this is it for you, but try not to get your hopes up - I was gutted.


----------



## CareBear

Just to echo what Stardancer said, please try not to get your hopes up I know its hard), I had faint lines on tests around 12 DPO before and then AF showed up, needless to say I was devestated and cried every morning for the best part of a week


----------



## pink_glitter

Can you guys just clarify when to hold of ov tests after clomid, i know i have read it can give false positives, but cant find where i read it and for how many days after last clomid tab!


----------



## Stardancer

4 days after last tablet should be fine. :) I wait 5 to be sure!


----------



## Puddleduck

Hello girls, I can officially now join the Clomid club. Took my day 6 tablet to finish off my first round of Clomid. No side effects to report apart from a bad headache and hot flushes the first night of taking it.

Come on :bfp:

Good luck to everyone :hug:


----------



## Tory123

The :witch: got me today. Roll on round 5, I feel I will have no luck with clomid due to ovulating and regular periods. I am looking forward to my appointment with consultant on the 12th December. I hope he will give us some direction of next stage: IUI, ICIS or IVF?


----------



## DebsHopeful

Sorry the :witch: got to you Tory, she got to me too.

I had clomid from CD5 - CD9 and then went for IUI on the 4th November and was really convinced this was my month but alas it would seem my body is still not ready after my D&C in August and ERPC in September.

I went to my FS on Friday to find out about my IUI cycle this month and he said I have to sit this IUI month out because I have an overstimulated follicle.

Have any of you had an overstimulated follicle, do you think ovulation can still occure?

Do you think the over stimulation was caused by the Clomid or the HCG injection I had?


----------



## Tory123

Hi Debshopeful

Sorry she got you too and that you have to miss this cycle of IUI. I am not sure about some of the questions and wouldn't want to give wrong advice. Maybe a call to the FS may be able to give you the answers. Or hopefully some of the girls on here will know x


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

The :witch: got me this morning, I start round two tommorrow.
Im really hoping that this will be my month.


----------



## wannabemummy

hey girls! ive just finished my first round of clomid (50mg days 3 - 7) and my scans show that this has not done a thing!! im a little disspaointed cos i spose like evryone u go in thinkin yay im guna be pg in a month!! but i just wundered if any one else has had this n what the next step was , my gyn said on my first appointment about about maybe increasing the dose if it didnt work but will they do that if 50 mg has done absolutly nothing??????
x


----------



## Stardancer

Yes, that's exactly the point. Because of the risk of ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome (OSHH) they start you on a low dose. They will increase it to 100mg next month, and if no ovulation occurs, possibly 150mg the month after. Good luck hun!!


----------



## Nathyrra

Hey guys :)

I am starting Clomid in 2 days for the first time and I'm a little confused working out my cycle. Does anyone else take Clomid with Progesterone pills?

My Gynae has me on Clomid from CD5-9 then Progesterone from CD15 for 10 days. Does this sound right to you? that would only take me up to CD25, wouldn't that shorten my LP and decrease chances? I'm all confuzzled. Just wanting to know if other girls are on the Clomid/Progesterone combo too. Sorry if I sound completely stupid!

Me and my gynae don't speak the same language.. and when I ask my husband to translate this for me he looks all bewildered!


----------



## aflight84

ok so i'm on round 3 of 50mg clomid and had bad pains last month they woudn't see me, A&E sent me away and no my GPs sent me for an urgent scan and i have hyperstimulation. 

I have 7 follicles in my left overy at the moment. What should i do? Try and risk multiples or give up risking what could be my last chance?


----------



## DebsHopeful

Oh wow. Aflight, I seem to be immitating you.
We are on the same cycle day and I also have over stimulation.
My FS said I have to sit this month out as far as meds go, so we are going to see if by some chance a miracle can occur and if not we have our next IUI session around the 30th December depending on when AF arrives.

I would think it is probably best if you also give the meds a break this month, rather miss out on one month of meds then mess your body up so much that you end up having to sit two or three cycles out.

I am so sorry sweetie, but I think I understand what you are going through. Good luck :)


----------



## aflight84

it's too late for that the gynea told me to carry on as normal so that's what i did and it's only cos i pushe dmy GP to help me and get me a scan that i found out about it.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Sorry sweetie, perhaps I miss understood you. I thought you had 7 follicles left over from last cycle.

I think you will be more then fine to continue trying this month but you probably wouldn't want to take any ovulation stimulators like an HCG or LH injection because this could stimulate all 7 to follicles to ovulate, but left to nature you will probably only have one follicle become the dominant follicle and it will be the one to ovulate.

Are you going to just leave it to baby dancing or are you going to have IUI?
I am a big fan of doing both, that way you have all the bases covered.


----------



## aflight84

sorry my mistake no there's 7 follicles developing on the left overy and 1 on the right. 3 follicles 19, 20 and 21mm on cd9 i've been too scared to try all weekend and have thought of nothing else since the scan. The sonographer said to me that i shoudlnt try unles i'm happy with the risk of upto 8 babies. 

i'm also worried they those follicles still had a week to mature and will get bigger. what if they get stuck in the tubes?


----------



## jaytee

:hi:

Well today I started a new cycle (cd1) and this will be my third round of Clomid. I see my Obgyn on thursday afternoon and I will find out there if he is increasing my dose from 50mg to 100mg.

Round 1 - No ovulation

Round 2 - Ovulation on cycle day 18

Did you girls ovulate earlier as that rounds got higher or have you been ovulating on the same days every cycle on clomid?


----------



## Plus2

Hello there all you clomid chicks....... i just wanted to say i hope you get your :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: soons!!

:bfp::dust: to you all!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

aflight84, I think you should do what ever you feel is right. 
Oh gosh is that a cliche or what! :rofl:

Unfortunatley none of us are experts and when we do get to spend time with one it is very limited and we don't get to ask all these questions we need answers to.

It would be my guess, and it is just a guess that not all seven will ovulate, when you think about how hard it has been just to get you to ovulate in the first place and the chance that all of those that do ovulate will get fertilised is also not 100%, I think you should give it your best shot.

As for them getting stuck in the tubes because they are big, from what I understand the egg is inside the follicle so the egg itself is probably no bigger than a normal healthy mature egg so I wouldn't think it would get stuck in the tube, but I am just guessing.

We are both on CD14 and I have my extra large follicle that could potentially ovulate so I have my FX that if it does get fertilized it won't get stuck because we are baby dancing like rabbits, and hoping for a miracle.


----------



## keepingfaith

Hi everyone, 

I am new to this site and wondering if someone can tell me how clomid works. I know it stimulates ovulation, but what kind of scans do you have to take. I had a missed miscarriage at 8 wks and ever since my D&C in Sept I have not ovulated at all. I am going to see my dr in 2 days, but she thinks that I need to be patient. Really hard advice to follow when TTC is the only thing on my mind. Any advice would be great....baby dust to all of you :)


----------



## aflight84

Hey Debs, 

i don't think they will all be viable eggs but at the same time that can't be gaurenteed. the risks are so high. and with the largest ones being nearly 20mm and over last week and them maturing at a rate of 1-2mm a day i know now why i'm in so much pain i'm terrified about what's happening in there right now. 

If only he'd have listened when i first reported the pains and scanned me like he's suppose to do anyway this wouldn't have happened


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

Welcome keepingfaith, I am so sorry to hear about your loss in September. I understand completely what you mean about not being able to think about anything else after a loss.

I lost my little boy at 14w1d, the left side of his heart hadn't developed. I had a D&C and a ERPC both for the same pregnancy. It is a long painful road but there is light at the end of the tunnel, we all have to believe that.

Can I ask how you know you haven't ovulated? Has your doctor confirmed this or have you just not had any symptoms? A couple cycles ago I had a CD21 test and it came back saying I had a healthy ovulation, of course I didn't fall pregnant because my uturus lining was to thin for one and possibly because my cm was still most unusual with absolutely no sign of EWCM. Have a word with your doctor about Clomid, it will help you to ovulate but learn from Aflight and I that sometimes it can over stimulate your body and then you have to a sit a cycle out which is so frustrating.

Aflight, gosh, sorry you are in so much pain. Silly doctor for not listening to you.
Have you and your DH decided to sit this cycle out?

I am wondering myself if my FS is going to recommend Clomid next cycle, I would almost rather just have the IUI all on its own and pray I ovulate.


----------



## keepingfaith

I'm so sorry for your loss as well. The reason I think I'm not ovulating is because i took OPK's almost every day last month and nothing. I have taken 2 HPT's that have come up negative and I have not signs of my period this month. Not sure if clomid is too early to consider, but just thought i'd ask what its like. I am meeting with my doctor tommorow to discuss next steps.


----------



## pink_glitter

well first blood tests came back at 48.5 and this months is 65.8. Am i right in thinking 80 is great but anything over 30 is classed as ovulated???


----------



## Stardancer

Not sure about the reference to 80, but over 30 is ovulation ;)


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi girls, my Fertility Specialist (FS) said anything above 7 is considered ovulation and most FSs hope to get 15 or above with Clomid so you have done exceptionally well.
FX for your BFP


I found this on the web:
Progesterone in Pregnancy 

*Mid-Luteal Phase	5+ ng/ml	*
As mentioned above, a level of 5 indicates some kind of ovulatory activity, though most doctors want to see a level over 10 on unmedicated cycles, and over 15 with medications. There is no mid-luteal level that predicts pregnancy.	

*First Trimester 10-90 ng/ml* 
Average is about 20 at 4 weeks LMP, and 40 at 14 weeks LMP. It is important to note that while a higher progesterone level corresponds with higher pregnancy success rates, one cannot fully predict outcome based on progesterone levels. Progesterone supplementation is unlikely to help if started after a positive pregnancy test.	

*Second Trimester	25-90 ng/ml *Average is 40 at beginning, 90 at end.	

*Third Trimester 49-423 ng/ml* Usually peaks at about 175.


----------



## pink_glitter

Thanks Star & DebsHopeful,

Have started last roudn of clomid today......am back to the consultant on Jan 26th to discuss IVF, so i am really hoping 3rd time lucky on this cycle as the IVF list is apparently 3 years!!


----------



## bird24

Hey everyone

can i join please?

started my first clomid tablet yesterday, first cycle on clomid and praying it works!!

did anyone have side effects from taking it?

:dust:


----------



## pink_glitter

Firstly hey, and welcome :D



bird24 said:


> did anyone have side effects from taking it?
> 
> :dust:

I am on my 3rd cycle, the first round i felt so rough from the side effects, i woke up in the night drenched from sweating, and also felt really sea sick...thank goodness the 2nd and this time i havent noticed much side effects, i have the odd occasional hot fulsh but thats it!

Good luck xxx


----------



## CareBear

My first couple of cycles I felt really irritable and could feel hormones raging through my body, had hot flushes, at night though cause I took mine at night and I also got rashes. The irritability got better in the last couple of cycles and I didn't feel the effects so much, I think as you're body gets used to it the side effects ease off slightly. Good luck!


----------



## CurlySue

Am I stupid to come off it?

I ovulate. Sometimes. Maybe every other month or so. Just finishing my third cycle of Clomid and I have not ovulated once in three months, making me even WORSE OFF than before. 

Am I stupid to just stop?


----------



## bird24

hey ladies

how are you all getting on?

are any of you using fertility monitors to detect ovulation?

xx


----------



## Puddleduck

Hey bird,

I am on day 12 today and should be ovulating around now. Had a nightmare with the ovulation tests over the past few days though as they are the ICs and for some reason the dye isnt running over them when dipped for 10 seconds. It's like the dye has been placed on the wrong bit of the stick and is not getting soaked !!!! Managed to get one working this morning which shows a line so we are nearly there, Got some BD'ing in this am just in case. Going to do another test later.

How are you getting on ? :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Ok... this is my first cycle of Clomid. I really haven't had any side effects as of yet (4 day of the 5 day pill cycle) However I did just post a thread about my bleeding. I was told to start Clomind on CD 5 through 9, counting CD 1 at first sight of blood, ie: spotting. Well technically I am on CD 8 (counting spotting as CD1) and yesterday I was spotting (as I normally do at the end of af) well I get up this morning and there is the dark red blood (not bright) with some small clots? Maybe my body is adjusting form the clomid? Has anyone had anything similar?


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

bird24 said:


> hey ladies
> 
> how are you all getting on?
> 
> are any of you using fertility monitors to detect ovulation?
> 
> xx

Hey Bird,
Im currently 9dpo on my 2nd round of clomid and I use the clearblue fertility monitor ... It does pick up your peak days but be careful because it gives you a lot of high days too. But then I suppose its only our peak days were interested in.

Sarah
xx


----------



## jonnanne3

Just to let y'all know that the bleeding has completely stopped. I guess it was the final little bit. It was just a little weird! :blush:


----------



## Wishing4baby

Hi everyone! Im new here. Starting my first cycle of clomid. Took my first one yesterday on cd5 after taking provera to bring on AF. Im having my progesterone level tested on cd21. But no scans or anything else. Dr told us to BD every other day. So far no symptoms from my first dose of 50mg yesterday (took it at night). Didnt take the second dose yet. So we will see! hoping for BFP!


----------



## bird24

hey ladies

Thanks for the replies

i'm still getting highs on my fertility monitor at the moment.... not sure if it will pick up a peak as its my first month using it and first month on clomid
just hope the clomid works!!

hoping we all get lovely BFP's for xmas 

xx


----------



## Wishing4baby

Dont mean to sound silly....but how do the fertility monitors work? I have only used the ovulation strips but thats about it. Is there more involved with the monitors?? Sorry...this is my 1st month on clomid. Do most of you ladies test for ovulation? I was just gonna kinda wing it this month and see what happens?? What do you think...should I test? :confused:


----------



## jonnanne3

I was wondering the same thing Wishing. I bought some OPK's. But I have been temping for a year now and I have had 3 pregnancies doing it that way. But this month is my fisrt round of 50 mg Clomid. I was wondering of maybe it might make my cycle a little different? Especially since the doctor told me to start taking it at the first sign of blood. ie : spotting. In that case I would be on CD 10. But since full flow I am realy on CD 8. So it is kind of confusing! I was wondering about the Clearblue Fertility monitor too. I haven't used them before. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Wishing4baby

Maybe im doing things wrong! I told my gyn that I had some spotting after taking Provera to bring on AF. I had spotted for a few days, then had full AF on 12/14. So using that day as CD1, I then started my clomid on CD5...being the 18th. Gyn told me I could take it on the 18th so I did. uh oh?!! I hope I ovulate this cylce! :help:


----------



## Wishing4baby

Jonnanne, as for the fertility monitor...I dont know too much about them. I actually work on a mother/baby unit and alot of my friends chart using bbt. Many of them had gotten :bfp: with doing things that way...many of them on the first try, I might add. However Im just about the only one taking Clomid and having problems prior to Clomid. So Im with you...not sure how things will work with being on Clomid. This stuff is all new to me. I just started charting my temps because I work night shift-wasnt sure if all of the different waking times would mess things up. I guess I'll give it a try though and see what happens. Ill keep you posted. Let me know if you try the monitor. Good luck!!


----------



## bird24

i might try doing bbt charting again but last time i did my thermometer was rubbish and didnt work properly
where do you get yours from?
the montiors are ok but you have to use them for a few cycles before they are accrute as they have to get used to your body to detect the changes properly

wishing us all loads of luck xxx


----------



## Wishing4baby

I actually have a really old thermometer and cant remember where we got it from. Probably the local drug store. They sell them for cheap. U only need a digital thermometer that reads to the tenth of a number. Here i found this on babyhopes just in case u wanted it:

*Basal Thermometer vs. Regular Thermometer*
*A basal thermometer is different from a regular fever thermometer which measures temperatures in degrees. A basal thermometer measures temperatures by 10ths of a degree whereas most fever thermometers measure in two-tenth degree increments. 

*A basal thermometer is more reliable and accurate than a simple glass thermometer since glass thermometers are only accurate to .2 degrees Fahrenheit. You really need it to be accurate to .1 degrees Fahrenheit. 

*Another advantage of the digital basal thermometer over a fever measuring body thermometer is speed. The basal body digital thermometer is more accurate than a fever based thermometer, and it only takes 30-60 seconds.In addition, a digital basal thermometer is harder to break and remembers the temperature for you if you dont want to chart it immediately.Here are some tips to help use your basal thermometer effectively for optimum accuracy: 

*Use your basal thermometer first thing in the morning before you get out of bed. 

*Try to take the temperature at as close to the same time each day as possible. 

Hope that helps! :hugs:

Good Luck!


----------



## jonnanne3

I use a basal thermomter and and I have been now for a year and I take my temp the same time every day, at 6:30 in the am. Even on weekends. I hope that this will be our 1st and only round of Clomid! Good luck! I think we are pretty close in cycles too. I don't think I am quite ready to invest in a fertility monitor quite yet. But I do encourage temoing though! Good luck girls! :hug:


----------



## bird24

hey ladies

i havent used any opks this month and my fertility montior just gave me highs for ages so i gave up - did you all get EWCM when you ov'd? as i havent seen any and i cant tell if i have or not....not sure when to expect AF??

XX


----------



## Farie

Hi ladies, mind if I join you?

I've just taken my 1st Clomid tablet (literally ... like 10 mins ago :rofl:)
I was hoping to keep using my CBFM this month to pinpoint O ... will this work? I've read mixed reports?

I have tried temping but it messed up my sleeping totally and turned me into a bit of a wreck! (I wake up stressing about needing to wake up :dohh:

Antway ... :wave: Hello!!!


----------



## Tory123

On my 6th and last round of clomid. Injection tomorrow then appointment on the 26th Jan to see what the next stage will be. A little bit dissapointed that had no luck with clomid, good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## JASMAK

I started my third round yesterday. Ho-hum...


----------



## Vici

Know i've not been a regular in this thread as i've only just joined, but i just wanted to offer some reassurance. I just got my :bfp: on 16th Dec on my 2nd cycle of Clomid (150mg) along with follicle tracking and HCG jab to induce OV. There is alwasy hope girls, we'd been trying for nearly 3 years xxx


----------



## Koobie1982

Hi

I got my 21 day bloods today after my first cycle of Clomid, and I havent OV. Has this happened to anyone else? Getting a little disheartened with it all


----------



## Vici

Koobie1982 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got my 21 day bloods today after my first cycle of Clomid, and I havent OV. Has this happened to anyone else? Getting a little disheartened with it all

I know quite a few people who didn't OV in their 1st or 2nd cycle and then did after! Its also possible that you didn't OV until later as CD21 bloods would only show OV around CD14 :)


----------



## CareBear

Hi all! I just wanted to let you know that whilst I'm not part of the clomid club any more as I have had the 4 cycles my hospital lets me have, since finishing it my cycles seem to have sorted themselves out! My first cycle after being on clomid I ovulated myself and I am on my second cycle since my last clomid cycle and it looks like I'm going to o by myself again! So whilst I am still waiting for my elusive :bfp: it does appear that my body has got itself in order so clomid has at least helped!! I'm pretty happy about this as they way I work it for the first year I was TTCing I didn't ovulate at all so not hope of a :bfp: and they say its takes on average a year to fall pregnant so therefore I am only my 6th cycle into this year now!!! So this gives me a bit of hope which I will take as its now been 19 months that I've ben TTCing, so to all of you on the clomid if you are on it because you didn't o at all even if you still don't get a :bfp: please don't be too disheartened (and I know how distressing it can be - one cycle I was so sure I swear I didn't stop crying for a week) because it may just kick start your body and give you a chance on cycles following the clomid. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## bird24

Thanks for all the support and positive stories ladies xxxx


----------



## hollee

hi everyone

hope its ok to join ive just took my 1st clomid tablet an hour ago, i don't really know too much about it except you have a higher chance of multiple births or eptopic pregnancies. can anyone give me anymore info? im not sure when i will ovulate as my cycles are usually about 45 days+. i have ovulating kits when would be the best time to start using them?
i really hope everyone had a great xmas and fingers crossed that we all have our gorgeous babes next xmas.
xox


----------



## pink_glitter

Hi Guys,

I dont want to talk about it too much as i know how upsetting it can be, but i have finally after 2 years and 2 mnths got my BFP!!!! and on my last cycle of clomid as well!

I wanted to let you know to hang in there, it will happen, it may take a long long time but you will get there, and i guess mine just happened 3rd time lucky on clomid,i was about to give up and it happened, so baby dust to you all.

xxxxx


----------



## Koobie1982

Congratulations Pink Glitter!

Happy New Year everyone, lets hope this is our year


----------



## bird24

pink_glitter said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I dont want to talk about it too much as i know how upsetting it can be, but i have finally after 2 years and 2 mnths got my BFP!!!! and on my last cycle of clomid as well!
> 
> I wanted to let you know to hang in there, it will happen, it may take a long long time but you will get there, and i guess mine just happened 3rd time lucky on clomid,i was about to give up and it happened, so baby dust to you all.
> 
> xxxxx

Congratulations!!!!!!!! sticky dust xxx


----------



## Puddleduck

Yey congrats pink_glitter. Gives us Clomid girls some hope !!!

x


----------



## bird24

Hey ladies

quick question - 

i dunno when or if i have ovulated this month on clomid as i wasnt using opks, when should i expect af to turn up?
did you have shorter cycles on clomid?

Thanks xx


----------



## Chocoholic

Hey girls!

I've been away for a long long time, if any of you still remember me... 

I won't go into the details of what I've been through here but I'll tell you my Clomid success story.

I took the lowest dose of Clomid (50mg) for only 1 month and I'm now 19 weeks pregnant with our first baby. I did not have ANY signs of O, no mood swings, nothing, absolutely nada! I was sure it didn't work. 

My point? Don't get hung up on signs of O w/ Clomid. Or any sign that Clomid is working. 

What I did was follow an every-other-day bd schedule. We followed this for an entire month. 

CD 40, I got my two pink lines :)

Lots of baby dust to you girlies! I hope all of you get your BFP in 2009!


----------



## bird24

Chocoholic said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> I've been away for a long long time, if any of you still remember me...
> 
> I won't go into the details of what I've been through here but I'll tell you my Clomid success story.
> 
> I took the lowest dose of Clomid (50mg) for only 1 month and I'm now 19 weeks pregnant with our first baby. I did not have ANY signs of O, no mood swings, nothing, absolutely nada! I was sure it didn't work.
> 
> My point? Don't get hung up on signs of O w/ Clomid. Or any sign that Clomid is working.
> 
> What I did was follow an every-other-day bd schedule. We followed this for an entire month.
> 
> CD 40, I got my two pink lines :)
> 
> Lots of baby dust to you girlies! I hope all of you get your BFP in 2009!


I remember you!! congrats!!

Thanks for coming back and giving us hope xx:hug:


----------



## hollee

congratulations to pink glitter and chocoholic :happydance:


----------



## bird24

*anyone in the 2ww?

I'm on my first month of clomid and i have no idea when to expect AF

did clomid make your cycles longer or shorter ladies?

I took mine on CD 2 - 6*


Thanks


----------



## HoneyWright

Hi ladies, hope you dont mind me joining in.

Im just about to start my first lot of clomid and im also on Metformin for PCOS, and have been trying nearly 2 years.

Im really nervoud and excited about the clomid as im very short tempered and think i may need to ask dh to move out if what i hear about the symptoms to clomid are true!!

Sarah
xx


----------



## Farie

Hi there, I'm cd 10 now and I took clomid 2-6 like you Bird.
I've not O'd yet (I dont think) ... hoping to O in the next few days ... DF seems very up for the challenge this month (no pun intended :rofl:)

I haven't had any real side effects so far, but I'm not sure whether to expect a shorter cycle due to the clomid? Usual cycle is 32 days ish.


----------



## bird24

I'm on CD33 no sign of BFP or AF - thought my cycles would be shorter but maybe i didnt ovulate this month again!! :(

Good luck everyone 

xx


----------



## readyforbaby

Hi! I started Provera today and will be taking it for 10 days and then am prescribed to take Clomid on CD5-CD9. Hopeing this is our month ladies! I whould actually be O'in ght efirst week of February if all goes as planned! :) babydust to all


----------



## readyforbaby

Question - I heard that clomid can dry out your cm and I already have very little - do you think in thic case it will actually hurt my chances of ttc?


----------



## bird24

could try some preseed - i have to as i dont seem to get hardly any ewcm


----------



## bird24

I'm still waiting for AF on CD35 - isnt clomid meant to make our cycles shorter are more regular?

confused.com


----------



## libby29

Hey! I'm on clomid as dh has lsc so they say it will improve our chances. I'm on my 4th cycle with it and have been ttc for 2 yrs:hissy: Clomid has really messed with my cycle and i don't even know if i'm taking it on the right days as af keeps starting and stopping. The clomidhas given me bad af cramps and hot flashes but other than that i can't complain really, well apart from still no:bfp: Good luck to all on clomid


----------



## Koobie1982

bird24 said:


> I'm still waiting for AF on CD35 - isnt clomid meant to make our cycles shorter are more regular?
> 
> confused.com

Hi Bird24

This was my first month of Clomid, and Im now on CD36 and no sign of AF.
I had CD21 bloods which showed I hadnt ovulated. Did you OV this month?
:hug:


----------



## bird24

I'm not sure i might have done but a lot later than i thought as i had lots of twingles, pains and dull aches last week - did you get any pains?

maybe you ov'd later?
:hugs:


----------



## bird24

*still waiting for AF - did anyone AF arrive a lot later than normal on first month using clomid???*


----------



## Wishing4baby

bird24 said:


> *still waiting for AF - did anyone AF arrive a lot later than normal on first month using clomid???*

Im on CD 28 soon to be CD 29 tmrw (1st cycle on clomid). Still no AF. Had my progesterone checked on CD23 and showed no O. Not losing hope just yet. Hadnt POAS yet tho...little scared. Plus Im wondering if i might have O'd today considering I had some pain on my left side-on and off- and CM seems to be changing. Made sure we BD today tho!! I probably should have used OPK to def see if I o'd. If I dont get my :bfp: this month then I will use the OPK and take Robitussin next cycle and up my clomid to 100mg like the doc says to. Good Luck to all of us!


----------



## bird24

*what does robitussin do? where can you get it?

Maybe we all ovulated later on our first cycle and thats why it didnt show on CD23 as you hadnt ovulated by then....thats why are cycles will be longer too as it will come 14 days after we ovulate

i think if i did ovulate it was only just over a week ago when i was getting lots of twinges and side pain so my af hasnt show coz its not due yet....annoying that i'm having a long cycle but as long as i ovulate thats better than having a short cycle and not ovulating.....we have  all month just in case

Good luck everyone xx*


----------



## Wishing4baby

Robitussin is a cough medicine that also helps to thin your CM, as clomid makes your CM hostile. They say to start taking it one week before you O. I think its 2 teaspoons 3 times per day until you O. Then you can stop. You can get it at your local drug store. Im hoping I wont have to do that next month...instead hoping for our 1st :bfp: THIS MONTH! 

But yeah, I was wondering the same exact thing...about O'ing later than we thought we would have. I should have used the OPK's. Oh well! :dohh:

I hope it works for all of us!


----------



## readyforbaby

so I got my period after only 4 days on provera - today is day 6 on it and since I couldn't reach my dr. I thought I better stay on it - anyone have any idea on this? I will call her tomorrow to see if I should just quit taking it (suppose to be taking for 10 days). I will start Clomid (unless she directs otherwise) on Tuesday the 13th so I will actually be O'ing (hopefully) before February. 

I have heard of clomid making some people's cycles longer and others shorter so not sure how to help on that.

Babydust!


----------



## jonnanne3

This was my first month on Clomid. My cycle went a little longer as it normally is 28 days and it went to 31 this month. I had a positive OPK on CD 15 and I did have some ewcm (not as much as I normally get) around that time. I also used preseed during that time too! But my question is that I started spotting on Thursday and spotted until yesterday and then the :witch: showed full force! **TMI WARNING** Last night it was so heavy that I had to change twice as the bleeding was so intense! Has anyone had this before on clomid? I have never bled that heavy to where I had to change twice. I went to bed at 930 last night and I had just changed, then I woke up at 1230 and had bled through and then I got up again at 330 and the same thing. Then I get up for the day at 630 and the same thing! So I guess it really was 3 times? Anyway, has anyone had this before? Thanks and here is to our 2009 :bfp: :hug: Thanks ladies!


----------



## Farie

I'm on my 1st cycle of clomid, my CM has gone and I have no idea if I have O'd or not .. or if I'm going to?
I didn't realise it made CM hostile tho :help: ... I better get using that pre-seed then .....

My Dr said it should bring my O forward but I'm not sure it has?
I give up with the CBFM as it has given me HIGH's every since it started asking for stick :dohh:

:hissy: all I want is to O and know when I have :grr:


----------



## jonnanne3

Maybe this month will be a month you O late? I see by your charts that you can O as late as CD 23. I know how frustrating it is! I am not using the CBFM but I do use OPK's and they are frustrating too! You will O this month! Good luck and I hope and pray we get our :bfp: very soon! :hug:


----------



## Farie

Thank you, I guess it is late O for me then, again :dohh: .... :grr: that's not was what was meant to happen :rofl: I feel cheated!

Poor DF no let up with the :sex: then :rofl:


----------



## jonnanne3

LOL :rofl: Don't let up just yet! You still have a few more days for the :sex: wagon! Good luck girl!


----------



## bird24

same here, i had a late ov too as AF still isnt here and my pains were around the 1st - 3rd of Jan i think so i'm sure i ovulated around then

good luck ladies, all this waiting will be worth it when we get a BFP

x


----------



## jonnanne3

You are absolutely right Bird24! It will definately all be worth it! Good luck on testing! I hope you get your :bfp: :hug:


----------



## readyforbaby

You will still O! Gotta keep believing :)


----------



## hollee

hi

1st cycle on clomid & i got my 1st + on opk, am so excited i really hope this works 1st time

x


----------



## jonnanne3

Good luck and I hope this is your month too! :hug:


----------



## readyforbaby

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well. I have a question - today is day 3 of taking clomid (haven't taken my dose yet today) but I have a huge drop in temperature - the lowest of my cycle far and I am on cd7. Any thought/explanations? I thought the elevatedtemps the past 2days made sense b/c of the clomid don't understand why there would be such a drop today. Any help is appreciated! 

Thanks!

:dust:


----------



## jonnanne3

I am not sure on the drop. But I know with my cycles, while on my period, my temps vary so much! Your body is probably getting ready to produce that eggy! I am sorry I am not much help. I am kind of in the same boat as you right now. Still trying to figure out the whole Clomid thing. Good luck! :hug:


----------



## Farie

CD21 ... 2nd PEAK on my CBFM and yesterdays scan showed a folical ready to burst with a nice mature egg in it. So although the clomid didn't make O earlier it did make the egg mature!! Blooming hell tho .. all the HIGH's in the CBFM really did make me nearly give up!

Now just gotta get BDing!


----------



## jonnanne3

You go girl! Get to it! :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: Go catch that eggy!


----------



## bird24

yay for Farie

gives everyone hope that even if we've ovulated later its ok :)

I'm still waiting for AF so i'm gonna test tomorrow

good luck everyone xx


----------



## Farie

Hey bird :hugs: I'm sure you did O .. just later, like me .... that would explain why you had all the HIGH's like I did too.
An might explaine why your cycle seems so much longer? The Dr who did my scan did tell me to expect a 38-40 days cycle this time based on my folical size on CD2.

REALLY good luck testing tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## bird24

thanks Farie

I think i might have due to all the cramps and shooting pains i was getting - just hoping AF hasnt turned up coz we caught that eggie !! :)

xx


----------



## hollee

congrats farie im so happy for you, its great seeing it & knowing clomid def worked for you.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bird24

clomid worked for me!!! got my BFP today after using it this cycle

i must have ovulated later this month and i had ov pains about 2 weeks ago which i'd never had before!!

so excited and happy

keep the faith ladies it will happen

xx


----------



## readyforbaby

OMG Bird!! Congratulations! I am so happy for you and excited that the clomid worked. I took my last pill today and hope it works for me too. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Farie

Ohh Bird!!! I'm so so so so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooohooooo oh honey that is the best news!


----------



## hollee

Congratulations Bird.....you've given us all hope 

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Wishing4baby

Congrats Bird! :happydance::happydance:
:dance::dance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::thumbup::thumbup:
Im so happy for you! Thats awesome you got your :bfp:!!!


----------



## readyforbaby

Farie, when will you be testing? Hope you got lots of BDing in!


----------



## jacky24

Hi girls may i join in please.... I have basically been using clomid close to a year now..... 

And no O so far but if i get AF this month should be CD122 i am starting CLOMID 150mg....... Nervouse that i could already be pregnant mervies LAW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Farie

Hi ladies .... going to try 1 more BD session tonight and then thats it for this month .... should be testing in about 10 days (ish) although I'd like to wait as long as poss and just let AF arrive rather than see BFN's ............................


----------



## jonnanne3

Good luck Jacky and Farie! Sending bunches of baby :dust: I have a question though. My period is normally about 5 days with like 2 days of spotting before and after. Well this cycle, I started clomid 150 mg and I have been spotting for 5 days now! Last night I had to wear something because I was full flow for a while, now I am back to spotting/light. Has anyone had that before? It is very weird. I have never had any issues with my periods before!? Please help. Thanks ladies!


----------



## jacky24

Not sure but are you in pain, or discomfort as i would then advice you to get hold of your gyn.... as i know on the 150mg my gyni said i have to be monitored as it is like very stimulating... super stimulating actually.....

And on my other cycles when i use to use 100mg clomid i used the progesterone during my whole cycle as i would be doing next cycle with my 150mg..... :hug:


----------



## jonnanne3

I am sorry I didn't type that right. I am taking 100 mg of Clomid. There isn't really any discomfort, just what feels like O pains that flip flop from one side to the other. Which I have happen before. I just went to the bathroom again and it is brown now, but still light. It is really strange and I will calll my gyn this am. They open in about 45 minutes and I will call them then. I just didn't know if this was common or am I just strange? :rofl: :blush: Thanks again!


----------



## jacky24

jonnanne3 said:


> I am sorry I didn't type that right. I am taking 100 mg of Clomid. There isn't really any discomfort, just what feels like O pains that flip flop from one side to the other. Which I have happen before. I just went to the bathroom again and it is brown now, but still light. It is really strange and I will calll my gyn this am. They open in about 45 minutes and I will call them then. I just didn't know if this was common or am I just strange? :rofl: :blush: Thanks again!

 
Strange for sure:rofl::rofl::rofl:.... I't has happened to me were i had AF and a few days after i had stopped it was back in a few spots and then full flow for like 2hours and then nothing.... NOTE same month i got BFP in 2006..... and i had EWCM that time.... hope it could maby be a good sign for you hun:hug:


----------



## jonnanne3

Thanks! I hope it is a good sign too! I am going to the doctor at 2:40 EST this afternoon. They just want to make sure everything is ok. Me too! I hope this is our year for us to have our :bfp: and we can hold our precious babies too! Good luck and thatnk you for you help and support! :hug:


----------



## want2bamom

JASMAK said:


> I am going to be starting my second round of Clomid. 50mg, days 5-9.

I'm a little confused, I'm using Clomid on Days 5-9, the same as you Jasmak, but how come others are taking it on Days 2-6?? What is the difference when you take it??


----------



## want2bamom

Hey Ladies, Just wondering if its ok to join this thread! Iam on Round 2 of Clomid and on CD 7. I take my clomid from Days 5-9, so 3 more and then i'm done!! I'm just wondering what other symptoms others have being on Clomid? So when i finish my last pill on CD9, how long after will i ovulate? On day 21 I get a blood test done to see if i ovulated and hopefully it will be a :bfp:!!! My first round i did not ovulate so my gyno told me to take the 100mg, so i hope it works this time..lol..How is everyone else doing??


----------



## wishful dream

i am on cd3 due to take my 2nd tablet now, this is my first cycle of clomid.i am taking it days 2-6, my cycle are a regular 25days usually but my doctor has told me my cycle may change. has anyone who had a similar cycle found it changed theirs?
i havent had any side effects yet but i do usually have very bad pains when i ovulate so i am expecting even worse pains this month.any advice please.


----------



## want2bamom

wishful dream said:


> i am on cd3 due to take my 2nd tablet now, this is my first cycle of clomid.i am taking it days 2-6, my cycle are a regular 25days usually but my doctor has told me my cycle may change. has anyone who had a similar cycle found it changed theirs?
> i havent had any side effects yet but i do usually have very bad pains when i ovulate so i am expecting even worse pains this month.any advice please.

Hey wishful dream! I'm sorry i can't answer your question because i've had very irregular periods for a very long time now. I'm taking prevera right now to get them regular again. My cycle on clomid i had alot of pains almost like i was pregnant, sore nipples, vomitting, little bit of cramps. But now being on my second cycle and even taking a higher dosage Iam only getting a little bit of cramps now, which hopefully that means i will ovulating very soon with a :bfp: ..lol..All the best to you, and keep me updated on how your doing!!:)


----------



## want2bamom

I have a question if someone can please answer for me. After i take my last pill on Day 9, when should i expect to start ovulating?? Thanks!


----------



## want2bamom

bird24 said:


> clomid worked for me!!! got my BFP today after using it this cycle
> 
> i must have ovulated later this month and i had ov pains about 2 weeks ago which i'd never had before!!
> 
> so excited and happy
> 
> keep the faith ladies it will happen
> 
> xx

Congrats Bird!! I'm so happy for you! I hope it works for me this month..lol..Keep your fingers crossed for me!!


----------



## 2ndTimeAround

:bfn:

Took test today and then got home from church and now Finally after 61 days, I started. I can get back on my Clomid. My doc told me to take it day 5 thru 9. Do you guys think I should take it day 2 thru 6 instead? It seems to be working for most of you when you took it then. I am new here and I am trying to get all the help possible. Thanks!


----------



## want2bamom

2ndTimeAround said:


> :bfn:
> 
> Took test today and then got home from church and now Finally after 61 days, I started. I can get back on my Clomid. My doc told me to take it day 5 thru 9. Do you guys think I should take it day 2 thru 6 instead? It seems to be working for most of you when you took it then. I am new here and I am trying to get all the help possible. Thanks!

Thats the question i've been trying to figure out..My doc said to take it from day 5-9 and then i hear alot of people taking it from days 2-6...hmm I'm not too sure! I'm on CD8 and on my 4th day of clomid.


----------



## Trying4ever

2ndTimeAround said:


> :bfn:
> 
> Took test today and then got home from church and now Finally after 61 days, I started. I can get back on my Clomid. My doc told me to take it day 5 thru 9. Do you guys think I should take it day 2 thru 6 instead? It seems to be working for most of you when you took it then. I am new here and I am trying to get all the help possible. Thanks!

I figure it wouldnt hurt trying...i think its hit and miss with the dr's giving advice on which day aswell. How many cycles have you taken it cd5-9? Maybe try cd2-6....worth a try.


----------



## want2bamom

https://www.houstonfertilityspecialist.com/clomid.html

Here's a link to info on Clomid for anyone that is interested in what it is and how it works! I hope it helps!! Lots and lots of :dust: for everyone!!!


----------



## readyforbaby

hey want2beamom. I also took it cd 5- cd 9 and this is my first cycle. I heave heard you most commonly O about 5-10 days after your last pill. I am on cd17 and just got my firt high on the CBFM today so believe I will O tomorrow or the following day. I have heard Drs most commonly prescribe clomid cd3-cd7 or cd5-cd9 but there are other days that they do too, it just depends on your dr. their experience and what your issues are. If it doesn't work for you days 5-9 your Dr. may prescribe it other days but not neccessarily. I have heard of people O'ing as late as day 21 and here and there I have hear a random late day, like 27 or even later for people with abnormally long cycles. I would say to expect it within a couple days of the range of your normal O (at least when you were normally Oing). It is so different it seems for many and I am still figuring it out myself. :) best of luck and babydust to you!


----------



## want2bamom

Thank Readyforababy!! So i should be looking at the first week of Feb to start testing then eh? Well i guess i just have to wait and see..I'm so excited though cause i just ordered a bunch of OPK and HPT from Ebay for cheap..I was always buying the expensive ones like clear blue and First Response untill i read that alot of woman were getting them from Ebay..I can't wait for them to come!!! LOL


----------



## JASMAK

I start my first day of Clomid (round 4) tonight. I go to the specialist on Tuesday to see what comes next as this is my last round of 50mg.


----------



## Wishing4baby

2ndTimeAround said:


> :bfn:
> 
> Took test today and then got home from church and now Finally after 61 days, I started. I can get back on my Clomid. My doc told me to take it day 5 thru 9. Do you guys think I should take it day 2 thru 6 instead? It seems to be working for most of you when you took it then. I am new here and I am trying to get all the help possible. Thanks!

I got my :bfp: first round taking clomid days 5-9. Just thought I would share that with you since you were wondering what is better. I did a lot of research and it seems the earlier you take it the more immature the eggies are, but you produce more. Taking it days 5-9, you will get less eggies, but they will be more mature. This is what I got from reading online. Hope it helps!! Good Luck to you ladies!! I hope you get your :bfp: soon!!


----------



## FunnyBunny

Hi also wanted to share my :bfp: news. This was my 3rd round of clomid taking it at night on days 2-6. I got a :bfp: back in August also on third round of clomid and had a chem pg back in March last year so fingers crossed and everything else that this is third time lucky for me.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations Funnybunny! :happydance: I am so happy for you!


----------



## Makeupdubai

I used clomid, stopped last month. It didnt work for me unfortunatley :(


----------



## 2ndTimeAround

My cycle is so crazy right now. I spotted yesterday morning but nothing the rest of the day. Today, I really haven't done anything. Should I count yesterday as day 1 on cycle or wait until I actually start? That has always been a question I would like to be answered!! Thanks!!!!:shrug:


----------



## want2bamom

2ndTimeAround said:


> My cycle is so crazy right now. I spotted yesterday morning but nothing the rest of the day. Today, I really haven't done anything. Should I count yesterday as day 1 on cycle or wait until I actually start? That has always been a question I would like to be answered!! Thanks!!!!:shrug:

I think your actually supposed to count day 1 when you have a full day of bleeding! Hope that helps!


----------



## jaytee

Hey everyone! 

I start a new round of clomid 50mg once Af arrives, I'm currently taking Provera to bring on AF. Clomid did work for my November cycle. I took it from cycle day 5-9 and ovulated on cd18....

When did you ovulate if you took clomid days 5-9?


----------



## jaytee

2ndTimeAround said:


> My cycle is so crazy right now. I spotted yesterday morning but nothing the rest of the day. Today, I really haven't done anything. Should I count yesterday as day 1 on cycle or wait until I actually start? That has always been a question I would like to be answered!! Thanks!!!!:shrug:

When your AF is here, like full bleeding is day 1.... spotting can not be considered day one esp. when your taking clomid


----------



## jaytee

want2bamom said:


> I have a question if someone can please answer for me. After i take my last pill on Day 9, when should i expect to start ovulating?? Thanks!

I'm not sure if anyone asnwered you so I'm going to answer...lol 

You can expect to ovulate 5-9 days after the last clomid pill. So if your last day of taking clomid was cycle day 9 then you can ovulate anywhere between cycle day 14 and cycle day 18

I also take clomid cycle day 5-9 and the first time, I didn't ovulate but the second round I did (on cycle day 18 ) I'll be on my third round once AF shows up


----------



## hayz1981

Hey girls, 

I can now officially join the Clomid Club - AF turned up yesterday after 89 days!!

Clomid starts tomorrow, days 3-7. Although I am on a tiny weeny dose of 12.5mg!! But I'm not going to moan, going to give that dose a try and see what happens. Fingers crossed it will be just the boost I need.

xxx


----------



## want2bamom

jaytee said:


> want2bamom said:
> 
> 
> I have a question if someone can please answer for me. After i take my last pill on Day 9, when should i expect to start ovulating?? Thanks!
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone asnwered you so I'm going to answer...lol
> 
> You can expect to ovulate 5-9 days after the last clomid pill. So if your last day of taking clomid was cycle day 9 then you can ovulate anywhere between cycle day 14 and cycle day 18
> 
> I also take clomid cycle day 5-9 and the first time, I didn't ovulate but the second round I did (on cycle day 18 ) I'll be on my third round once AF shows upClick to expand...

Thanks so much for answering that for me!! I'm excited then, should be soon then!! I'm taking 100mg a day for the 5 days...What is everyone else taking?? I was only on 50mg when my last round i never ovulated so then told me to take 2 pills a day! I hope it works this time around! Good luck everyone!!:hug:


----------



## jaytee

Want2bamom - Your welcome :hugs:

I will be taking 50mg but the doctor gave me in one prescription 10 pills, maybe I have to take two a day too. That would mean 100mg a day, I will have to call and find out.


----------



## woodsy

hi ladies, i can now join the clomid club as :witch: turned up today so will be starting 50mg clomid tomorrow, i was feeling positive when i was prescribed them but now am actually quite scared about starting them!!! i guess im worried incase they do not work but i supose i wont know untill i try!!!

just wondering when you have the day 21 bloods how do u get the results do they usually ring/write or do u need to ring yourself? i know everywhere will be different but just wondering:shrug:

good luck to you all for a :bfp: this year x


----------



## jaytee

woodsy said:


> hi ladies, i can now join the clomid club as :witch: turned up today so will be starting 50mg clomid tomorrow, i was feeling positive when i was prescribed them but now am actually quite scared about starting them!!! i guess im worried incase they do not work but i supose i wont know untill i try!!!
> 
> just wondering when you have the day 21 bloods how do u get the results do they usually ring/write or do u need to ring yourself? i know everywhere will be different but just wondering:shrug:
> 
> good luck to you all for a :bfp: this year x

The office will get back to you in the manner that they would with another test results... for example my doctor always has us call in and a nurse will call back


----------



## hayz1981

oh whoops, I'm on 25mg, not 12.5, just going crazyyyyyy!

So still a low dosage compared to most of you but not quite as low as I thought. 

Need to start taking tomorrow, cycle day 3. Just trying to decide whether to take in morning or evening. 

Does anyone take theirs in the morning??

xx


----------



## Farie

Hi ladies ... 

1st cycle on clomid was unsuccessful :cry: hey ho ... onward and upward and into Feb!!

I took it day 2-6 and O'd on CD21 ... so O can take a bit more than 5-9 days after the last pill .... which is a shame as I was really hoping it would bring O forward and lengthen my LP ... oh well ......

Scan last cycle showed an eggy all ready and waiting ... sadly for whatever reason the :spermy: and eggy didn't get it on :shrug:

Have heavier spotting today so think tomorrow will be CD1 so will start the clomid on CD2 .... Thursday ... 

onward and upward


----------



## hayz1981

Farie said:


> Hi ladies ...
> 
> 1st cycle on clomid was unsuccessful :cry: hey ho ... onward and upward and into Feb!!
> 
> I took it day 2-6 and O'd on CD21 ... so O can take a bit more than 5-9 days after the last pill .... which is a shame as I was really hoping it would bring O forward and lengthen my LP ... oh well ......
> 
> Scan last cycle showed an eggy all ready and waiting ... sadly for whatever reason the :spermy: and eggy didn't get it on :shrug:
> 
> Have heavier spotting today so think tomorrow will be CD1 so will start the clomid on CD2 .... Thursday ...
> 
> onward and upward


Sorry she's on her way chick. Cycle two here you come!! If you're right, we'll be taking our clomid just a day apart. 

:hug:


----------



## Farie

Yay .. I have a clomid buddy :hugs:


----------



## woodsy

good luck farie for cycle number 2 hopefully the :witch: wont get you again!!!!

im starting my clomid tomorrow cycle 1 so can i be cycle buddies too??? good luck hayz with yours, im going to take mine in the evening as alot of ladies on here seem to suggest that, fingers crossed for us all :hugs:


----------



## JASMAK

I have bumped up from 5 pills (CD 5-9) to 6 pills (CD 3-8 ). Still 50mg. Go figure!


----------



## jacky24

JASMAK said:


> I have bumped up from 5 pills (CD 5-9) to 6 pills (CD 3-8 ). Still 50mg. Go figure!

Awww good luck hun... I found this amazing site on clomid yesterday... and it was very interesting reading aboutall the diffrent ways for clomid that was effective... and maby the exstra pill is your answer...

Im praying for :witch: today/tomorrow and then im 150mg (CD5-9) so im with you hun.....

Good luck:hug:


----------



## ald

Can I join the Clomid club please, I have just picked up my fist tables of 50mg, to start on day 3 of next cycle - whenever that turns up!!! Plus I am on Metformin, and have to have other tablets from day 15-26 and also a injection to ensure i O.


----------



## woodsy

good luck ald and welcome ( im a newbie here too )

just a quick question for u ladies that suffered any side effects, when did u notice them? ive taken my 2nd tablet this evening and not feeling too much really, slightly warm ( which could be the heating lol, ) and slightly light headed at times but often get like that with af anyway!! just wondered if it may hit me all of a sudden :dohh: or hopefully this will be it!!


----------



## hayz1981

woodsy said:


> good luck ald and welcome ( im a newbie here too )
> 
> just a quick question for u ladies that suffered any side effects, when did u notice them? ive taken my 2nd tablet this evening and not feeling too much really, slightly warm ( which could be the heating lol, ) and slightly light headed at times but often get like that with af anyway!! just wondered if it may hit me all of a sudden :dohh: or hopefully this will be it!!


Hey Woodsy, I've taken my second one today too and can't feel anything! Although my dose is fairly low. Maybe it's too low for me to get side effects.


----------



## JASMAK

woodsy said:


> good luck ald and welcome ( im a newbie here too )
> 
> just a quick question for u ladies that suffered any side effects, when did u notice them? ive taken my 2nd tablet this evening and not feeling too much really, slightly warm ( which could be the heating lol, ) and slightly light headed at times but often get like that with af anyway!! just wondered if it may hit me all of a sudden :dohh: or hopefully this will be it!!



I have never really felt any symptoms. I am only on 50mg, so I am sure the higher the dosage is, the more symptoms are felt.


----------



## jacky24

OMG im CD1 after 124days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Will start Clomid 150mg 04/02/2009 CD5:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hayz1981

jacky24 said:


> OMG im CD1 after 124days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Will start Clomid 150mg 04/02/2009 CD5:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That's brilliant!!!!! So pleased for you! xx :hug:


----------



## woodsy

jacky24 said:


> OMG im CD1 after 124days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Will start Clomid 150mg 04/02/2009 CD5:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance: good luck


----------



## readyforbaby

Hey everyone, just wanted to update that today I got my first ever "peak" reading on my CBFM. This is my first cycle of Clomid (50mg, days 5-9) and I am on CD22. I will keep you posted... gotta get busy with more BD! :)


----------



## Farie

CD3 ... 2nd clomid tablet tonight .... trying to decide whether to use my CBFM this month ..............................................................

Not sure ...


----------



## hollee

hi all

no luck for me on my 1st cycle of clomid i took it cd3-7 and ov on cd19. i am now CD3 & taking 2nd tablet tonight so only a day behind you farie.

the only symptoms i had was a constant headache for about 2 weeks after i finished taking clomid. 

x


----------



## danni0509

when i was on 100mg of clomid i took it day 2-6 of my cycle for 7 months and it did not work yet my step mother in law got pregnant on her first lot and if i remember correctly my periods were always normal when using clomid although when i used it on my 1st month i did get some spotting mid cycle thhen that was it


----------



## WW1

Hello. Can I join here please? Have taken 2 50mg tablets so far (cycle 1) - I've had a dull headache and waves of nausea but nothing too hideous. I've been advised to take the tablets day 2-6 and am taking them before going to bed.

Keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP but trying to remain realistic. Have a scan a week on Monday so will hopefully know more then.

Wishing you all lots of baby dust x


----------



## 2ndTimeAround

I am now on cd5 and taking my third pill tonight. Also taking Metformin with it. Hope it works this time. Good luck to all!!!


----------



## jacky24

Starting my clomid 150mg tabs tomorrow CD5 and still on my progeterone tabs and started temping this morning again....

Good luck girls....:hug:


----------



## Autumn.Faerie

...


----------



## Farie

Sorry to hear that Autumn :hugs:

CD6 for me .. last clomid tablet tonight .. hope the headache and hormone flux will end as well ...
I've set my cbfm for this cycle but still not sure if I'll poas .... prob will end up doing it just for peace of mind :dohh:


----------



## jacky24

CD5 starting clomid 150mg tonight~!!!!

Good luck Farie:hug:


----------



## readyforbaby

Good luck ladies! 

As for me, 3 dpo. I have sensitive nipples and some very light cramping but that is it so far. I will keep you posted.


----------



## woodsy

good luck readyforbaby, fingers crossed for u it sounds promising :happydance:

good luck to the rest of u aswell, im on cycle day 8 and waiting now for any signs of ov to appear, this is my first round of clomid so no idea if it will work, have a scan on monday and am trying to think positive.

good luck all:hugs:


----------



## bird24

good luck all on clomid!!! really hope it works for you all x


----------



## hollee

:dust::dust::dust: to everyone

im CD7 last tablet tonight of the 2nd round

:hug:


----------



## readyforbaby

Yes, you have to stay positive, I mean there is no point in NOT being positive. I keep thinking that this isn't my month and then think "why the hell not?!?" it could just as eaily be my month so I have to take it day by day and try to be positive.


----------



## jacky24

This is for sure my month... Im not positive im RIGHT....
Second day of CLOMID 150mg... Im feeling fine some discomfort in the abdomen but nothing scary to report... Noticed i actually slept like a baby after taking first day of 150mg tabs last night.....

Off to a good start....
Good luck girls:hug:


----------



## ald

Has anyone else taken the HCG injection while on Clomid, or is this the norm to have the injection? My doc has said I am to take Clomid CD 3-7, then have scan on CD 12, then if all ok have th injection and then take Prostrogen tablets cd 15 to 26.

Does this sound like a normal route?


----------



## WW1

ald said:


> Has anyone else taken the HCG injection while on Clomid, or is this the norm to have the injection? My doc has said I am to take Clomid CD 3-7, then have scan on CD 12, then if all ok have th injection and then take Prostrogen tablets cd 15 to 26.
> 
> Does this sound like a normal route?

No-one's mentioned a HCG injection to me. I've just finished taking the tablets and have a scan on Monday. I've been told that I'm likely to have a scan every other day for a week to check all is working properly. Whether they'll mention the injection when I go on Monday I don't know.

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Trying4ever

i'v been given a hcg injection. Have to keep it in the fridge until needed! where do you guys keep yours? in the normal fridge at home? will it go off?


----------



## Farie

CD10 ... had some weird cm .. kinda stretchy .. might try to BD just in case .....

Come on O ...


----------



## hollee

hi ladies

just wanted to share some good news....i had one of the few good side effects of taking clomid.

the most intense orgasm...i couldn't move for hours afterwards :rofl:

i read that very few women also have them in their sleep.....its much better than the headaches ive been getting :rofl:


----------



## Omi

Hi girls, just wanted to say i found a clomid smilie...https://www.simply-baby.net/forum/images/smilies/clomid.gif

..thats all.. :)

Hugs, Omi xxx


----------



## jacky24

Very cool OMI......:hugs:

O.k CD8 taken Clomid now for 3days and im feeling fine and dandy....:happydance::happydance::happydance: No real headaces or hot flushes like last time... and i have been having slight ovary twinges but as light as can be.....
Feels like i have a hat on my head thou... *no hat* but that feeling so think the pills she is talking to my brain to give me a darn eggie!!!!!!!!!:trouble::trouble::trouble:

So a quite weekend lying ahead... sleeping in tomorrow... and should start the active bding tonight just to get ourselfs in the swing of things....

Scan 10 Feb... CD12 scan.


----------



## readyforbaby

Omi... I love it!

Jacky, so glad to hear you aren't feeling the s/e like last time!

As for me, I felt very little today at 5dpo.
I am hoping to see an implantation dip in the next few days just to keep me hanging on! 

:) Babydust to all!!!


----------



## woodsy

hollee :happydance: u lucky thing lol!!!!

jacky am glad u r feeling ok this time, fingers crossed

readyforbaby fingers crossed hope this is your month!

im on cycle day 11 no signs of ov yet :cry: but bd last night anyway!!
have my scan on monday cycle day 14, have to bd sunday night anyway as am also having a post coital test so hopefully i may get some signs for ov soon!

:hugs: to u all x


----------



## Farie

Hollee :rofl: now that is a side effect I'd like to have :rofl:

Omi ... loving the smilie

CD10 for me .. BD this morning but think O is still a while away


----------



## want2bamom

So i have a question for everyone who takes their clomid on CD 5-9..How long after you take your last pill do you ovulate?? Tomorrow it will be CD21 for me and i will be taking a blood test to see if i did or did not ovulate..Just wondering what CD do you guys o at?


----------



## readyforbaby

Hi want2bamom, 
I ovulated on CD 23 and I took mine days 5-9 as well though before this cycle, my last few have been long or anovulatory. Do you normally have longer cycles? Let us know how the blood test goes!! :) 

:dust:


----------



## want2bamom

Ya i really don't know how long my cycle dates are...I'm thinking they are like 43 cause thats what i counted from Oct to Nov, but i'm really not sure...I will have to talk to my doctor about that....Cause on my sheet that my gyno gave me it says if by day 35 no period i start taking provera again..So does that mean i'm on a 35 CD?? Iam so confused and i'm getting so frusterated!!!


----------



## readyforbaby

want2bamom, I would wait until day 43 if that is when you usually get your period but I guess it is a matter of whether of not your temps are up too and what a pregnancy test reveals.

As for me, my temps are still up, yay! I am not feeling anything though except for tender nipples and breasts feel a bit heavy when I first wake up. I don't see any differences in them though. I am still getting very light cramping from time to time but haven't gotten any sharp or stabbing pain line I have heard implantation feels like. 

How is everyone else doing and feeling?


----------



## thewebers

Hi, I'm new to the site -- the hubby and I have been trying for almost 3 yrs now. I'm in the military, and between moves it was pretty difficult trying to get the docs working on my schedule. Anyhow, I just finished my first round of clomid this past month and am now on day 22. Tomorrow I go in for my labs to see if I ovulated. Still trying to figure out how this whole system works; can any one give me an idea of what to expect? I know I go in tomorrow morning for the lab -- and then supposed to take a pregnancy test on day 35 (even if I don't get my period). 

From reading all of the other girls replies, I had very similar symptoms from taking this first round. Miserable for about a week (just cranky); headaches, very tired, and have felt so bloated its not even funny! That probably didn't help the crankiness any ~ LOL!

Hope to hear from you soon!

Glad this support exists and I'm not the only one in this situation...

:hug: Linda


----------



## jacky24

Hey girlies... finished CLOMID 150mg on saturday eve and im feeling fine, slight discomfort at the ovary area but not hurting:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Had a slight headace on sunday but got thru it without any pain killers:dohh::dohh:

Started the Bding on CD9 so i am 2days ahead.....

*QUESTION???*
Do you girls feel more sensitive during sex??? and does the O during feel more intense.... Just asking cause boy it is for sure doing something for my labido....:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## want2bamom

thewebers said:


> Hi, I'm new to the site -- the hubby and I have been trying for almost 3 yrs now. I'm in the military, and between moves it was pretty difficult trying to get the docs working on my schedule. Anyhow, I just finished my first round of clomid this past month and am now on day 22. Tomorrow I go in for my labs to see if I ovulated. Still trying to figure out how this whole system works; can any one give me an idea of what to expect? I know I go in tomorrow morning for the lab -- and then supposed to take a pregnancy test on day 35 (even if I don't get my period).
> 
> From reading all of the other girls replies, I had very similar symptoms from taking this first round. Miserable for about a week (just cranky); headaches, very tired, and have felt so bloated its not even funny! That probably didn't help the crankiness any ~ LOL!
> 
> Hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> Glad this support exists and I'm not the only one in this situation...
> 
> :hug: Linda

Hey hun! Welcome to BnB!!:hugs: Your situation sounds exactly like mine!! I'm on CD22 and i went in for my CD21 yesterday. And if AF doesn't come by CD35 i take a HPT! My DH and I have been TTC for 3 years now..We've been pregnant 3 times but miscarried all 3 times:( But i really have no idea how long my cycles are...I guess i should know cause i also take provera as well as clomid and metformin..But i ended up getting AF on my own so never needed to take the provera this month, so now i'm all confused..So i hope this month i did ovulate, i guess i will hear back sometime this week..I hope we get our :bfp: soon:)


----------



## want2bamom

P.S. Keep us updated!!!:hug:


----------



## Koobie1982

Hi everyone

Had my CD21 blood test yesterday, so am just waiting for the results of that. Fingers crossed it has worked, but Im not very hopeful.

Did anyone else find that after finishing their course of Clomid their sex drive decreased?


----------



## Farie

CD14 ... starting to get EWCM so really hoping to O earlier this month and give the clomid a chance to work .... 

Hahaha ever the optimist :rolleyes:


----------



## Lunaty

Hey everyone,

Just came back from my appointment with the gyno and got prescribed Provera 10mg 2x day and Clomid 50mg from day 2-6.. for the next 3 months..

I am having very long and irregular cycles..

So i guess ill be joining you here :dohh:

Ill have to have a blood test done this week to check for any other hormonal imbalances and then i start the whole procedure :muaha:

Well at least im not in lombo anymore and can actually start doing something now which is good!


----------



## jacky24

Had scan yesterday, Gyni said my ovaries are swolen and for sure being stimulated, but didn't mention anything about the follicles.
Having a CD14 bloods done *estrogen*
and then CD25 *progesterone* done 
No Bding for 2days and then Bding thursday/friday/saturday/sunday...
We have also discussed next option and gyni opted for the HCG injections next.... so kind of feel like he knows this cycle is hopeless...
But to add * swolen and stimulated* WHAT DOES THAT MEAN THEN???????:hug:


----------



## hollee

hi

cd14 today so just waiting for o to arrive which will hopefully be on mondayish

goodluck to everyone and lots of:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SadieM

I am new to this website. We have been ttc for two and a half years now and I am on my 7th cycle of clomid. We had an appointment with our consultant yesterday and we're going to be trying IUI in March, because the clomid doesn't seem to be working properly.

It is good to hear about other people who are going through the same type of problems. Everyone around me seems to be getting pregnant and it is all so depressing!


----------



## woodsy

welcome sadie, i know what you mean about everyone else around you getting pregnant!! im sorry the clomid hasnt worked for you, fingers crossed IUI will.


a quick question ladies, has anyone had a post coital test whilst on clomid? i had one on monday with my scan ( which was fine showed a large follicle on the right and a smaller one (14mm) on the left ) but the post coital showed nothing!! the nurse said she dosnt usually do post coitals when on clomid as it effects the mucous, so im kinda feeling if its effecting the mucous so the swimmers dont survive first base whats the point????

sorry i waffled then lol, anyone else had similar???


----------



## jacky24

Had a spike this morning from 36.0 yesterday to 36.7 today... and i am not ill either.... Could it have been O????? Then I LOVE CLOMID!!!!!!

CD14 bloods today:happydance::happydance:


----------



## woodsy

ooohhh fingers crossed jacky x


----------



## Farie

1st PEAK!!!!!!!

:wohoo: bring on the :sex:


----------



## Lunaty

Definitely get busy !!
:dust:


----------



## readyforbaby

Jacky: Yay!!! Do you have a link to your chart? 
Farie: double YAY! Love seeing that peak reading!!

As for me, I talked to my Dr. today. If I get my period and have to start a new cycle of clomid (and I think I will get my period in the next day or so), then she said she is increasing my clomid from 50mg to 100mg. When I told her I thought it might be important to note that I didn't O until 14 days after my last pill last time (er, this time), she said that didn't matter...? It seems like it should matter. Anyways, she didn't say anything about which days to take it so I am assuming she wants me to stick with cd5-9 but after a lot of research I am thinking taking it 3-7 and hopefully moving my O up a bit. Any thoughts? Farie - I see you are taking it on CD2 - was this something your Dr. suggested?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## miel

i just start clomid myself yesterday :)...i was on Cd 4 so my doc told me to just start that night ...she gave me 3 month supplies and if doesn't work this month to start to take CD3 to cd 7 as well ...i was wondering too why we all have diferent option of when taking it maybe have to do with the length of our cycle ( i am 26 days cycle) .

she also asked me to BD CD10 ;CD 12; CD14;CD 16 ...


----------



## hollee

CD16 and still waiting for O 

miel - did your doc tell you to up the dose to 100mg? i started my 1st round cd3-7 but this time ive gone cd2-6 and have stayed at 50mg

hope everyone has a good wknd x


----------



## thewebers

Hi Ladies,

Ok, I made it to CD29 -- usually get my period on day 28, but nothing yesterday. Have had symptoms that I suppose could be pre-menstrual cramping, but it felt a little different (mostly in my ovaries area instead of down in front)....if that makes any sense at all. 

Have any of you had the same thing happen (later periods)? I want to be excited -- but don't want to get my hopes up.

:confused:

~ Linda

P.S. Best wishes for the rest of you...sending :dust: your way!


----------



## WW1

Hi all

I'm now on day CD18 and took clomid day 2-6. I'm having ovarian tracking done as well. Scan on CD12 showed follicle on 1 side but only 5mm. Had another scan Friday and follicle now 15mm. Nurse said she thought I'd ovulate sometime around today or tomorrow. Have another scan tomorrow to see what is going on. I have to say it's comforting having the regular scans as I at least know what is going on! It also suggests the clomid is working so fingers crossed...

She also said to bd Fri night and today - is there a reason why every other day is better than everyday? Or is that not the case? I assume it's something to do with sperm production but does it really matter?

Good luck to all x


----------



## AutumnSky

Well, AF got me this afternoon, so I can now officially join the Clomid Club. We have unexplained infertility, and my consultant doesn't think Clomid will actually benefit us, but we're giving it a go anyway.

I will be counting tomorrow as CD1, and will be taking my first pill on Tuesday. From reading the replies on this thread, I'll be taking it before bed in the hope of avoiding the potential symptoms!

Fingers crossed that I can prove my DR wrong, and Clomid will be the 'boost' that we need....

xxxxxxx


----------



## Angelmarie

Good luck! Hope it works. 

Im joining the club too. Im on day 4 of clomid. So far I have been getting pretty ratty!!!:rofl:

Fingers crossed it works for us ladies! :hugs:


----------



## want2bamom

AutumnSky said:


> Well, AF got me this afternoon, so I can now officially join the Clomid Club. We have unexplained infertility, and my consultant doesn't think Clomid will actually benefit us, but we're giving it a go anyway.
> 
> I will be counting tomorrow as CD1, and will be taking my first pill on Tuesday. From reading the replies on this thread, I'll be taking it before bed in the hope of avoiding the potential symptoms!
> 
> Fingers crossed that I can prove my DR wrong, and Clomid will be the 'boost' that we need....
> 
> xxxxxxx

Goodluck hun!! I hope it works for you!! If i don't get a :bfp: by CD35 then i'm back to the clomid as well!!:hug:


----------



## Lunaty

Good luck everyone.. hope i will be taking my meds sometimes soon, doc is waiting for my blood results to come in even though i already have the meds at home.. :)


----------



## readyforbaby

Lunaty - when will the results be in?

Today was day 1 of clomid for me, so here's to another month of TTC!


----------



## jacky24

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/20d72e

I think it should speak for itself......
5DPO!!!!!! lets just hope and pray it was a good eggie and a sticky one too...:hug:


----------



## Lunaty

Yay Jacky!!! Here is FX!!!

And readyforbaby - i am not sure i did my bloods last friday.. so it ll have to go to the lab and then the results have to be send to Doc.. no idea how long that will take, i am hoping i know tomorrow though :D


----------



## readyforbaby

FX Jacky!


----------



## readyforbaby

And to you Autumnsky- Hope that clomid is your ticket. 

I will keep stalking all of your charts :)

:dust:


----------



## thewebers

Hi Ladies! 

Well, yesterday was pretty upsetting for me -- got AF (and wow, was it heavy!)...:hissy:

Guess I'm back to starting another cycle of clomid. Had to call the doc and let them know I am now on CD 2 "AGAIN". I took things kinda hard -- guess I got a little excited because my period was a day late...not doing that again! Thank goodness I have a very supportive hubby! I think he felt so bad for me. Oh well, another month down -- another to go, right?

Good luck want2bamom and readyforbaby --keeping my fingers crossed for you. 


:) Linda
:hug:


----------



## thewebers

Angelmarie said:


> Good luck! Hope it works.
> 
> Im joining the club too. Im on day 4 of clomid. So far I have been getting pretty ratty!!!:rofl:
> 
> Fingers crossed it works for us ladies! :hugs:

--------------

Angelmarie,

I'll be headed back to the clomid too! The pills do make ya feeling a little rough around the edges; doesn't it?

Best Wishes,
Linda


----------



## Angelmarie

Yup! They do alright. Though I think my grumpiness has mostly gone but been replaced by headaches - constant! Grrr

The things we have to do :dohh:

Good luck girls! Will also be keeping an eye on your charts! :blush:

And go Jacky! :happydance:


----------



## woodsy

well day 22 for me and sneaked a peak at my blood results from yesterday whilst in work today and it looks like i ovulated :happydance: dont think this is our month though so roll on next month.

how is everyone else doing? :hugs:


----------



## hollee

cd20 and o is nowhere to be seen

i took clomid cd2-6 this month where last month it was cd3-7 so i assumed i would o a day earlier on cd17 or 18...i have a horrible feeling o has ran off this month:cry:


----------



## Farie

Hollee ... don't give up chick .. remember that I didn't O till CD21-22 last month
:hug:


----------



## miel

hollee said:


> cd20 and o is nowhere to be seen
> 
> i took clomid cd2-6 this month where last month it was cd3-7 so i assumed i would o a day earlier on cd17 or 18...i have a horrible feeling o has ran off this month:cry:

yes don't give up sweetie ...you never know maybe "o" is right around the corner :hug::hugs:


----------



## hollee

thanks farie & miel

ill put my sensible head back on and realise its still only early days, if its not shown by cd30 ill cry then....maybe cd25 :lol:


----------



## Farie

:hug:


----------



## woodsy

hollee said:


> cd20 and o is nowhere to be seen
> 
> i took clomid cd2-6 this month where last month it was cd3-7 so i assumed i would o a day earlier on cd17 or 18...i have a horrible feeling o has ran off this month:cry:

think positive hollee, fx for u. apparantly i have ov but to be honest i wouldnt really have known i had if not for blood results as no signs/symptoms :dohh:


----------



## Angelmarie

Dont give up, ladies!!! PMA! :hugs:


----------



## readyforbaby

No tears! We need our PMA! Plus, I think O does have a funny way of showing up when you are done waiting for it, so don't give up, just embrace it... it is still coming!


----------



## JASMAK

day two of round five I think it is. I have lost track.


----------



## jacky24

Just popping in to check on my CLOMID girls..... Good luck i trully hope this is our rounds.....

On me 8DPO, alot of creamy CM, some tummy cramping... Boobs very round and some bloating... I feel alot more tired and eating breakfast after dinner at night:blush::blush::blush:

Temp still up 36.7 so will see as i have had no temp dip yet... and feeling very hot at night when i sleep, also uncomfortable to ly on tummy.... but can be those imaginary BFP symptoms creeping up on me.....

:hug:


----------



## woodsy

good luck jaky fingers crossed for you :flower:

well im cd24 and apparently due to blood results have ov :happydance: however had not had any ewcm untill this morning:dohh: whats that all about? i woke with stomach ache then went to the toilet and had ewcm, im soo confused with it all!!!!!

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## miel

i was wondering...are we suppose to dopr "more eggs " with clomid ?

does the dose 50mg,100mg etc...make you produce/release more eggs? 

any idea?


----------



## jacky24

Morning girls.....
OMG i don't know whats up.... 9DPO and i have horrible tummy cramping at night and my ovaries are also a tad bit sensitive...... 8 more days to AF. I have been feeling exstremely HOT lately and when i eat i get all:sick: now i can't imgine that but OMG it is horrible, and headaces.....
Still alot of creamy CM but not trying to see to much into the symptoms though.....

:hug:

*GOOD LUCK MIEL ON YOUR BDING WEEKEND!!!!!!*


----------



## fairy1984

Hi Jacky24,

I have read lots of your posts and I truely hope that these signs are all positive and this is your month :)



I have just got back from the FS who was amazing. I really liked him which I was pleased about. he's starting me on 50mg Clomid for 3 months and then taking it from there. 

i'm dissapointed in that i'm on CD7 at the mo, so too late for this month and my last cycle was 58 days so i may have a little while to wait before i can start but i'm happy to be prescribed this none the less :happydance:

he sending me for day 21 blood tests while i'm on my first cycle to check for ovulation and combining it with a thyroid, testosterone and prolactin tests.

its soo lovely to read all this about you girls and your experiences so thanks for starting this thread :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Well it appears that me and Miel are on the same cycle. YAY! I went for my follicle scan yesterday and they said that on my left side there are 3 follicles measuring 17mm, 18mm, and 19mm. Then she went to the right and there are 3 there too and they were HUGE! One was 24.5mm, then 24mm, then 23.5mm! So I go this am for my HCG trigger shot.... and I did a positive opk this am! So this is my bding weekend too! We started early! :blush: :happydance:


----------



## thewebers

Wishing all of you ladies good luck ~ I suppose not ovulating ocassionally is somewhat normal (or atleast it is for me). 

Thankfully AF only visited for 1 and a half days! :happydance: But these clomid pills are kicking my butt this month. I've had such horrible headaches/dizziness...ughgh!

:hugs: to each of you!


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10500;28/st/20090215/o/6/l/28/dt/-1/k/96ee/ttc.png[/IMG]


----------



## JASMAK

I wonder why my DR doesn't do a follie scan??? Do you think it because I already ovulate and I am just taking Clomid to so-call help?


----------



## jonnanne3

I think they gave me the scan after I had already done 2 months of Clomid, they wanted to be 100% sure I was ovulating.


----------



## miel

girls? 
do you know what are the sign of over stimulation with clomid?

both my ovary feel very sore it's not killing me bit they feel more sore for sure and i have a lot of clear cm ....i am Cd14 as well so really close to "O"


----------



## Farie

CD25 8DPO

Clomid is giving me sore boobs again this month :grr: not impressed!


----------



## want2bamom

Hey Girls!! Well i'm 11dpo and so far no signs of AF or preg signs!! AF should be arriving on tue or around there and if not then i'm on another month of clomid and provera:(:hug:


----------



## jacky24

miel said:


> girls?
> do you know what are the sign of over stimulation with clomid?
> 
> both my ovary feel very sore it's not killing me bit they feel more sore for sure and i have a lot of clear cm ....i am Cd14 as well so really close to "O"

Im not sure it could also be due to being close to O.... I also had and still have ovary and tummy cramping going on.... but if it is bothering you... there is no harm in having it checked out.....:hug:

Im CD25-12DPO and all the same old AF and BFP symptoms..... only nipples bigger darker and sensitive!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinkle

Hi there i have just started my second round of clomid...has anyone got any idea on average of which cycle most people get:bfp: ?


----------



## Farie

CD27 10dpo

Nothing to report ............ sore BB's like last month and a bit crampy, also feeling really tired ... but that usual for this time of the month. and AF being just round the corner.

Oh well ... bring on round 3 I guess ...........


----------



## miel

jacky24 said:


> miel said:
> 
> 
> girls?
> do you know what are the sign of over stimulation with clomid?
> 
> both my ovary feel very sore it's not killing me bit they feel more sore for sure and i have a lot of clear cm ....i am Cd14 as well so really close to "O"
> 
> Im not sure it could also be due to being close to O.... I also had and still have ovary and tummy cramping going on.... but if it is bothering you... there is no harm in having it checked out.....:hug:
> 
> Im CD25-12DPO and all the same old AF and BFP symptoms..... only nipples bigger darker and sensitive!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

i think Ovulation has past ...i don't feel any more pain...:happydance: bring on the 2ww!!!


----------



## JK1978

Meil, I O'd Saturday and Saturday and Sunday I had pain, too. It felt almost like a pulled muscle across my pelvic area. But mine, too, passed as of today! Hoping it's a good sign that we had strong ovulation! Good Luck Sweetie... seems we are very close cycle wise!


----------



## fairy1984

twinkle said:


> Hi there i have just started my second round of clomid...has anyone got any idea on average of which cycle most people get:bfp: ?


Good question - cant find the answer to this in my Zita West book, anyone got any idea's?


----------



## miel

fairy1984 said:


> twinkle said:
> 
> 
> Hi there i have just started my second round of clomid...has anyone got any idea on average of which cycle most people get:bfp: ?
> 
> 
> Good question - cant find the answer to this in my Zita West book, anyone got any idea's?Click to expand...

clomid does not give you a BFP sweetie ..it only giving you great chance of ovulating so a better chance of getting pregnant for ladies that don't ovulate at all and for the the one that do ovulate like me it give you kind of a stronger ovulation :)

but it does not get you a guaranty a BFP after x amount of cycle.

:hug:


----------



## fairy1984

miel said:


> fairy1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkle said:
> 
> 
> Hi there i have just started my second round of clomid...has anyone got any idea on average of which cycle most people get:bfp: ?
> 
> 
> Good question - cant find the answer to this in my Zita West book, anyone got any idea's?Click to expand...
> 
> clomid does not give you a BFP sweetie ..it only giving you great chance of ovulating so a better chance of getting pregnant for ladies that don't ovulate at all and for the the one that do ovulate like me it give you kind of a stronger ovulation :)
> 
> but it does not get you a guaranty a BFP after x amount of cycle.
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Miel you seem to be my Clomid guru as all my questions are heading your way today (hope you dont mind).

I really though I had researched all there was to know but clearly not :dohh:

what do you mean by a stronger ovulation?


----------



## miel

i mean since i confirmed i was ovulating before ( via blood test ) the clomid will make me release more then 1 egg at the time and suppose to be stronger eggs too :)...clomid made both of your ovaries working each cycle instead of having just one ovary working on a regular no drug cycle.

it's all exiting !!! that is why we have a 10% chance of having twins on clomid rather the 1% chance that a regular couple have .. ( we are dropping more eggs on clomid :))


----------



## fairy1984

ahh ok i understand what you meant now. Thanks for explaining, that makes sense with what i've read.

Yep, we're going to have super duper strong uber eggs :happydance:


----------



## want2bamom

Wow this is the first time its been so quiet in here...lol...I just wanted to see how everyone is doing?? xoxo:hug:


----------



## Angelmarie

Well I dont think that I am going to ovulate on this first round. Im due cd21 tests on Monday but I know I havent ovulated so I dont know whats going to happen. I have another months supply of 50mg which I think they will probably have me do before they up the dose...?

Im quite confused though as I have had a lot of pain in my ovaries especially my right one and cramps and backache... but no O. 

Typical of my body to be doing its own thing as usual :hissy:


----------



## Jan34

Hello ladies. Can I join you please? I was prescribed clomid today, on CD3 so have started straight away. How are you all finding it? Any nasty side effects?


----------



## Angelmarie

Welcome to Clomid club!!! :hugs:

I found that after my first tablet I was major league moody. I knew I was being unreasonable but couldnt help it. :dohh: PMS x 10!!!

I have had a lot of hot flashes - especially at night... 

I have had a fair bit of pain and discomfort in both ovaries but mainly the right one. I have also had cramps and backache. 

I came out in spots too which is unusual for me so I can only assume that was related too. 

Good luck for round 1!!! Hope its a smooth running success for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## hollee

well witch showed up a 5 days ago so im onto 3rd time lucky with clomid

goodluck everyone :hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

Awww sorry the :witch: got you hun. Bring on round 3 though!!! Good luck!:happydance:


----------



## readyforbaby

As for me, I am on cd19 and it is my second day of peak on the CBFM. I Bd'd this morning and will do so again tonight and tomorrow but was unable to yesterday. However, I have seemingly no CM so heading out to pick up some pre-seed now, hope I am not too late!! 

Please keep your FX crossed for me. My dad passed away a couple weeks ago and it still doesn't seem real, but I feel like I could maybe get a little reincarnate this time around... am very much hoping so.


----------



## Angelmarie

Aww Im so sorry to hear about your dad... it would be really quite poetic if you conceived this cycle. I wish you all the luck in the world :) :hugs:


----------



## want2bamom

readyforbaby said:


> As for me, I am on cd19 and it is my second day of peak on the CBFM. I Bd'd this morning and will do so again tonight and tomorrow but was unable to yesterday. However, I have seemingly no CM so heading out to pick up some pre-seed now, hope I am not too late!!
> 
> Please keep your FX crossed for me. My dad passed away a couple weeks ago and it still doesn't seem real, but I feel like I could maybe get a little reincarnate this time around... am very much hoping so.

I'm really sorry to hear about you dad! And i due wish you all the best and hope you get your :bfp: this month!! I'm thinking of getting pre seed also, just not to sure where i can pick it up..:hugs: Lots and lots of:dust: for you!!


----------



## hollee

readyforbaby said:


> As for me, I am on cd19 and it is my second day of peak on the CBFM. I Bd'd this morning and will do so again tonight and tomorrow but was unable to yesterday. However, I have seemingly no CM so heading out to pick up some pre-seed now, hope I am not too late!!
> 
> Please keep your FX crossed for me. My dad passed away a couple weeks ago and it still doesn't seem real, but I feel like I could maybe get a little reincarnate this time around... am very much hoping so.


im so sorry about your dad i wish you all the best for this month and hopefully you get you :bfp:

clomid hasn't been very nice to me this month, ive had hot flushes, night sweats, constant headaches and sleepless nights & on top of that im coming down with a bad head cold.....i just feel like crying


----------



## Jan34

Thanks for the advice Angelmarie.

I was wondering if Clomid has any effect on OPK result? Anything I need to be aware of?

And another question - looks like I will be away with work over the day I will probably need to get my day 21 progesterone blood test done on the next cycle. Any advice? Can I still take CLomid even if I have no chance of having a blood test on day 21?


----------



## Angelmarie

Yes! Still take your clomid and schedule your cd21 test on cd22 or as close as you can get to it just make sure you tell them at the doctors. 

As far as I am aware clomid has no effect on opks. I would still very much use them :happydance:

Good luck!!!! :dust:


----------



## hollee

Jan34 said:


> Thanks for the advice Angelmarie.
> 
> I was wondering if Clomid has any effect on OPK result? Anything I need to be aware of?
> 
> And another question - looks like I will be away with work over the day I will probably need to get my day 21 progesterone blood test done on the next cycle. Any advice? Can I still take CLomid even if I have no chance of having a blood test on day 21?

i would def still take clomid, and get bloods done as close to cd21 as angelmarie says, i struggle with the internet cheapies opk so have bought digital ones and don't have a problem with them coz its either a smiley face or not! good luck hunny :hugs:

last tablet last night thank god, have had sharp pains in my right ovary today hopefully thats getting them ready to work :rofl:


----------



## Angelmarie

OOOOoh thats a good sign. Heres hoping this is your cycle, Hollee. Keep us updated of side effects and symptoms!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jan34

Thanks ladies. 

The problem with the blood test is that I am away for quite a while so I'll probably miss my blood date by 4 days at least - so not really sure what to do, which will mean that the result is completly meaningless. I guess I'll just see what happens this month and worry about it then.

I take last tablet tomorrow morning - and am starting to feel quite tender around my ovaries etc. I guess it's a good sign - something must be happening.


----------



## Angelmarie

Sounds good! :happydance:

I would still go for 'cd21' test just as soon as you can - and tell them which cd you are on. They will still be able to tell you if you ovulated which is the main thing. In the meantime all you can do is opk it and get busy dtd!!! :happydance:

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## want2bamom

I just finished my last dose of clomid and thank god i'm finished..I really took it rough this month...I was so naucious for so long, terrible headaches and hot flashes!!! So now its waiting time for me to ovulate!! Woo hoo!! I have a very PMA right now!!!!!


----------



## hollee

jan i wouldn't worry too much im on my 3rd round of clomid and haven't had any blood tests or scans, my GP said as long as im getting +opk's then all is ok for now.


----------



## Jan34

Thanks hollee - that's useful to know. I'll have had 1 lot of results by then anyway, so hopefully they'll be ok and it won't be an issue.

So you got clomid from your GP? Have to get it from a consultant in my area. Isn't it strange how much these things vary according to where you live!?!


----------



## miel

Af is here :(....so going ton my second round of clomid i guess !


----------



## Jan34

Sorry she got you miel. Fingers crossed for round 2.


----------



## Angelmarie

Sorry she got you again Miel :( Bring on round 2 though!!! Good luck!!! :dust:

I had to be prescribed clomid from my specialist here too. Wish my GP had been able to do it would have started it a long time ago!!! Oh well. My chart is looking pretty good - the best it has ever looked post ovulation I think. 8 dpo. Fingers crossed. :happydance:


----------



## hollee

im sorry :witch: got you miel :hugs:

i had my lap and dye & blood tests beginning of dec, after being referred to my FS, i then had to wait 4.5 months for the follow up appointment so i went to see my GP and after she got the results in the beginning of jan she was happy to prescribe me clomid as she understood that waiting over 4 months for my follow up was really upsetting and i had just been diagnosed with depression the month before & she wanted to make things as easy as poss for me, she has been fab!

though when i phoned up my FS secretary to get DH's results faxed to my GP (which i had to fight tooth and nail for) and mentioned that my GP prescribed me clomid she was really rude and horrible saying that my GP had no right to do that!!! the whole conversation with her really upset me at the time, i will be going to my FS app on the 16th march halfway through my 3rd round of clomid so i guess ill find out then if he is as unhappy as his secretary about it :shrug: if i see her i might be a lil naughty :finger:


----------



## Jan34

Hollee - Good for you for refusing to sit back and wait! Don't worry too much about the secretary - in my experience those in the NHS they like to throw their weight around to feel important! 

Angelmarie - fingers crossed, keep us updated!


----------



## CLDM

Hi!

I am on CD 24 with my 1st round of 50 mg clomid. I had severe side effects with this medication. I basically missed 2 weeks of my life, in bed for 6 days.... visual disturbances, dizziness, unable to concentrate, weakness, hot flashes and on and on. I am not sure if I will take it again. 

Last Monday I fainted. I have been having very sore bbs with a sensation of having a fuller and heavy lower abdomen. I feel like I am going to have a very heavy AF. My cycles are very long and unpredictable so I have no idea when AF should be coming. Cramping has been constant for about a week now and I think from what I have read, that I Oed around day 14 to 16. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## Angelmarie

CLDM said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am on CD 24 with my 1st round of 50 mg clomid. I had severe side effects with this medication. I basically missed 2 weeks of my life, in bed for 6 days.... visual disturbances, dizziness, unable to concentrate, weakness, hot flashes and on and on. I am not sure if I will take it again.
> 
> Last Monday I fainted. I have been having very sore bbs with a sensation of having a fuller and heavy lower abdomen. I feel like I am going to have a very heavy AF. My cycles are very long and unpredictable so I have no idea when AF should be coming. Cramping has been constant for about a week now and I think from what I have read, that I Oed around day 14 to 16.
> 
> Good luck to all.


That sounds terrible!!! If you do go on to round 2 I hope your body is a little more accustomed to the meds! 

When you going to test? Good luck! :dust:


----------



## CLDM

Hi Angelmarie!

I am going to the doctor on Thursday, Mar. 12. That will be the last day of this "cycle". Like I said my cycles are usually really long, so I will see when he wants me to test. Today, the cramping is not as severe and I feel so much better with regards to the dizziness and visual symptoms. And I thought that I spotted today... Just a little .. so not sure what that is about. Also, my bbs are not as angry either lol.

Take care! And good luck to you as well.
Cheers


----------



## MommySierra

*Hi there,
I am starting my first round of Clomid tomorrow...I am excited yet nervous...I am tired and drained, I took Provera to bring the witch down and she came with a vengeance, my flow is so heavy I got light headed at work yesterday...not sure what to expect of how it all works but feeling a glimmer of hope  I am so glad this thread is here, reading through it makes me feel like I am not alone out there...thanks ladies *


----------



## hollee

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:clomid is working i got a :) today on my opk :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

im going for a friday 13 conception :-k

goodluck to everyone :hug:


----------



## miel

i am getting some bad bad headache ? is that clomid you think guys?


----------



## hollee

definitely clomid, i got pretty bad headaches aswell that lasted about 5 days :hugs:


----------



## miel

just took 2 pains killers hope that will help me !!!!


----------



## CLDM

:witch:
:witch:
:witch:

Arrived with a vengeance today. But the good news is... I was on CD 28!! My doctor said that I DID Ovulate 14 days ago and that is a first for me! So clomid at least did that much. Going to take a break from the meds though... Side effects were brutal and my doctor had never heard of them like that before.. so.. good luck to all!


----------



## Jan34

Miel and Hollee - same here with the headaches, particularly for a couple of days after finishing the course. They were brutal. 

Hollee - me too!!! I saw my first ever pos on a OPK yesterday!!! I was so excited, I tried them for a few months about a year ago and got soooo stressed about never seeing a pos that I gave up and started temping instead. But Dr insisted I use them whilst on clomid. My temp went up this morning as well, but not significantly enough to defo be OV. But I was soooooo excited to finally see a result on one of those damn things, I've peed on soooo many sticks since starting this journey and I was starting to feel I had defective pee!!

A couple of questions

My Dr told me to go for a blood test 7 days after detecting LH surge, but it would be SOOOOO much easier in terms of work to go 8 days after. Will that matter?

And secondly, Dr told us to bd every other day rather than every day as research shows that gives you more chance of conception. We were due to bd last night, so we did. Given I got pos OPK yesterday, I want to have 1 more go tonight and ignore doc's every other day advice, because the way I figure it, tomorrow will be too late. I should add they dh's sperm is good - so dr didn't tell us that for those reasons.

Whaddya reckon ladies?


----------



## Angelmarie

Im 15 dpo... two days late... no :witch: and no :bfp: ?!?!?!?!?!?

I just wish :witch: would come as tha looks like the way its going this month... Had loads of symptoms but I would have thought a hpt would sow by now plus my temp has become erratic and is dropping... :cry:

How frustrating!!!

Well done ladies on your + opks!!!! Get :sex: and I will watch this space!!!! 

@ Miel - I also got headaches. Not nice. Hope your painkillers work!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Angelmarie

CLDM said:


> :witch:
> :witch:
> :witch:
> 
> Arrived with a vengeance today. But the good news is... I was on CD 28!! My doctor said that I DID Ovulate 14 days ago and that is a first for me! So clomid at least did that much. Going to take a break from the meds though... Side effects were brutal and my doctor had never heard of them like that before.. so.. good luck to all!

Sorry she got you :cry: Good luck for your next cycle... and I dont blame you for having a break from the meds! It sounds like they wiped you out!!! :hugs:

@ Jan - I would bd every day just to cover bases ;)


----------



## fairy1984

Hi All,

I am due to start Clomid whenever AF comes next. Based on the average length of my cycles I recon it'll be pretty soon.

Anyway, i'm debating if I should start this next cycle because by my calculation I will be away (with work) during my fertile period of Clomid Round 2.

While my DR said not to worry if I was away and just to BD 3 times per week while I was around, I still feel that missing the 3 days before O and 2 days after O would be a waste - especially if i had the side effects people speak about.

(obviously i'm assuming here that I do O and its around CD14)

So should I start next cycle then take a break for a cycle and then go back on it do you think?

Take it both cycles?

Wait until after after the next 2 cycles and then take it?

Decisions decisions!

Any advice would be welcomed

:)


----------



## MommySierra

CLDM said:


> :witch:
> :witch:
> :witch:
> 
> Arrived with a vengeance today. But the good news is... I was on CD 28!! My doctor said that I DID Ovulate 14 days ago and that is a first for me! So clomid at least did that much. Going to take a break from the meds though... Side effects were brutal and my doctor had never heard of them like that before.. so.. good luck to all!

*That arrived with a vengeance as well, it was like she was telling me "you want me to bad where here ya go"...but I am now on CD7 and my 3rd day of my first round of Clomid, the only side effect (I think it's a side effect cause I never had it before) is hot flashes especially during the night...I am happy to hear you you ovulated  I have my fingers crossed for everyone that they will have their  SOON  *


----------



## Jan34

fairy1984 said:


> While my DR said not to worry if I was away and just to BD 3 times per week while I was around, I still feel that missing the 3 days before O and 2 days after O would be a waste - especially if i had the side effects people speak about.
> 
> (obviously i'm assuming here that I do O and its around CD14)
> 
> So should I start next cycle then take a break for a cycle and then go back on it do you think?
> 
> Take it both cycles?
> 
> Wait until after after the next 2 cycles and then take it?
> 
> Decisions decisions!
> 
> :)

I have the same issue - often travel with work. Dr advised me just not to take clomid those cycles where I would not be around during my fertile time. He said it doesn't lose effectiveness if you take a month off.


----------



## hollee

fairy i don't ovulate until CD16/17 the last 3 months on clomid, it might be worth taking this month even if you only find out your o date i only had headaches the 1st month of clomid, not everyone gets all the bad side effects

sorry :witch: showed up for you girls :hugs:


----------



## fairy1984

Thanks girls, thats helpful.

I think I may take it next month to find out O and then take a break from it the month after if i'm away with work during fertile time as suggested.

I shall report back in when :witch: comes and let you all know how I get on with side-effects and O timings etc.

a little sprinkling of :dust: for the lovely ladies in this thread

:)


----------



## JAR

Hi everyone. I'm new to this forum and was wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience to me whilst TTC on Clomid 50mg.

Me and my husband have been trying to conceive for about 2 years now. In June 2008 we began treatment at the hospital and I was put on Clomid 50mg days 2-6 of my cycle (my cycle was very regular every 28-30 days and I ovulate myself anyway). In October 2008 I had a laparascopy. I had a cycle the following month and took clomid. Both me and my husband have been told we are both healthy and the diagnosis is unexplained infertility.

In December 2008 I fell pregnant and was over the moon However this turned into a chemical pregnancy and i miscarried at 4.5 weeks. Ever since then my cycles have been all over the place. I was told to take a 2 month break from the clomid after the chemical pregnancy. However I had an almost constant period throughout January (alternating between red and brown) and then mid cycle bleeding in February. I consulted my GP a couple of time during this time and was told it was unlikely i'd even ovulated both months. I started my period this month on 2/3/09 and began taking the clomid. My period stopped after 6 days and although it was red blood it never really got heavy (normal for me is to start light then on 4th/5th day have a heavy bleed). Then today 11/3/09 I started bleeding red and it is quite heavy. I phoned the hospital and my consultant says he want's to start follicular tracking next month because he doesn't know what's going on.

Needless to say i am very confused with my body at the moment and feel a bit down today as this is probably another month wasted. Would really appreciate any similar stories or feedback.


----------



## hollee

well guys im out of the club:cry: after 3 cycles

FS has stopped clomid pending more investigations into DH's low count, i could come back or if they cannot improve it straight onto IVF

thats if i haven't miraculously gotten pregnant this month (was told it nearly impossible with DH's results)

goodluck 
:hug:


----------



## Angelmarie

Awww Im sorry to hear that Hollee :cry: 

I hope you are ok and that things work out for you. Has your DH tried Maca? Its supposed to be very good for improving SC... and zinc?

How do you feel about the prospect of IVF? 

Keep your chin up chick :hugs:


----------



## Jan34

Sorry to hear that Hollee. Hope things work out - keep us updated.


----------



## miel

hollee said:


> well guys im out of the club:cry: after 3 cycles
> 
> FS has stopped clomid pending more investigations into DH's low count, i could come back or if they cannot improve it straight onto IVF
> 
> thats if i haven't miraculously gotten pregnant this month (was told it nearly impossible with DH's results)
> 
> goodluck
> :hug:

i pasted on your thread related to your dh results some of my husband results and the standard range etc...to see if you can figure it out something out of your dh results...

:hugs:sweetie you never know it only take one sperm to get pregnant :hugs:


----------



## hollee

thanks girls, i still have a tiny shred of hope that i could be this month, like you said miel it only takes one...you never know!

am scared about IVF tbh but i thinks that because its not a def yet once i know for sure ill start dealing with it then, though its not def i want to speak to my FS about going on the waiting list now coz i assume it will be a few months long & it will take that long for DH to have tests etc it would be frustrating if we have to wait longer again if IVF is the only option, i figure if i don't need it and cancel someonelse is always waiting to take it up???


----------



## want2bamom

Ok so i have a question..When first went to my gyno and she prescribes me all my meds, provera, clomid and metformin, this was afew months ago, I just finished my last prescription of clomid, so if i don't end up preg this month, i have to go and see her again..Anyways my question is where do they get that date of CD21 to do blood work to see if you have ovulated?? I have never ovulated on CD21, i usually get a positive opk on CD24-25...So is it after so many after your period? I'm a little confused...

When i talked to my gyno last month and told her that i went for my CD21 blood work but ended up having a positive opk on CD24, she said that i can also take a CD24 test..But that still doesn't make sense to me just because that doesn't mean i'm ovulating on CD24 it means it won't happen till about CD25-26 right?? So now i'm on CD24 and my OPK came up pretty much pos, I'm sure tomorrow the line will be darker...Do you think it will be ok for me just to do it on Tuesday which will be CD29 for me..Then forsure by then they would get a pos result for Ovulation, right?? Sorry this is so long, but just wondering how they come up with CD21 to get the tests done...Thanks for listening!!


----------



## Lunaty

yay clomid seems to have worked for me the 1st round..

i O'd on CD17 :D
now on 6dpo.. 

wish m luck girls...


----------



## miel

i was very much like in ovulations pains last night for about 20 minutes !!! it was really painful i could barely walk it was so unconfortable :( ...anyway thanks god it did not last...so we did BD last night and i got positive opk as well!


----------



## twinkle

well after month 2 of clomid...and it is working...all my bloods show it is.....:witch: arrived yesterday ....really thought this month was it!!! We have been ttc for nearly 2 years....had lap and dye test in dec...all perfect...hubby is ok too...but gp said he should give up smoking....hah hah....i am nagging him to death about this!!! i think i will give clomid a break this month...i am so fed up of all of this ttc ...its really beginning to affect our marriage...i just want a stress free month, and i am getting obsessed with this site aswell !!!! at least if we have a month without clomid then i know there is no chance i will be pregnant so i can have a month not wondering wether i am and being upset when :witch: arrives.....has anyone else ever felt this wa


----------



## Lunaty

i hope your month break will bring you guys what you need :)
it's not a miracle drug but it made me so excited to see i finally O'd!


----------



## dinky

*im on my 6th and hopefully last cycle of clomid. going back to my fertility specialist next month to discuss the next step. ive been ovulating on clomid but unfortunatly i havent concieved on it. think a lap is my next step!*


----------



## Farie

Last cycle of clomid .. I think I O'd ok .. I've put it in FF as CD18 as that's when I had the most symptoms

Feeling pretty crap about it all TBH and scared about needing IVF/ICIS (IUI I think I'd be ok with .. not so invasive) due to DF's issues. 

I'm not sure I'm brave enough for all this.


----------



## dinky

*farie, im on my last cycle too. how many cycles have you taken? do you live in the uk? im sick of taking clomid it kills you emotionally!!! *


----------



## miel

4 dpo for me today:)


----------



## bklove

Question: Has anyone had to go on clomid because they were ovulating but the dr wanted to "strengthen" it and potential extend luteal phase? How well has that worked? My gyn suggested it but i'm worried about if its worth doing because the side effects sound harsh from what i've read on here. Any suggestions?? Thanks ladies!


----------



## kgal28

Im on 4th cycle of 150mg Clomid... waiting to test again if :witch: doesnt show up by Thursday. Good luck to us all!!!


----------



## misa080401

Hi

Like to join the club, I am on my fourth round of clomid 100mg days 5-9. I'm on day 13 of my cycle. Husband has high abnormal sperm, but a normal sperm count if that makes any sense. I'm not even sure when I will ovulate since I never get a positive OPK. APpt, with fertility specialist on APril 9 if AF arrives that day.


----------



## misa080401

Lunaty said:


> yay clomid seems to have worked for me the 1st round..
> 
> i O'd on CD17 :D
> now on 6dpo..
> 
> wish m luck girls...


Lunaty...what days did you take clomid..how long is your cycle generally? Just trying to pinpoint when i will o since opk dont seem to work for me. Good luck to you!


----------



## bklove

did you guys get started on it because you weren't ovulating or for other reasons?


----------



## misa080401

bklove said:


> did you guys get started on it because you weren't ovulating or for other reasons?

We got started after TTC for about a year. I was convinced maybe I wasn't ovulating...I was getting a period every 27-29 days, but never got positive OPK. I'm on the fourth round of clomid, day 13, and still no positive OPK. What about you bklove?


----------



## Lunaty

misa080401 said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> yay clomid seems to have worked for me the 1st round..
> 
> i O'd on CD17 :D
> now on 6dpo..
> 
> wish m luck girls...
> 
> 
> Lunaty...what days did you take clomid..how long is your cycle generally? Just trying to pinpoint when i will o since opk dont seem to work for me. Good luck to you!Click to expand...

Hey hey, i had a very long anovulatory cycle before this (about 80 days).. my normal BCP cycle was always around 30 days..
I had to take Provera to start a new period and i took Clomid from CD 2 to 6.

You can have a look at my FF chart in my signature.

:)


----------



## hollee

im 15DPO & really want to test but am scared coz had slight cramps yesterday and loads of creamy CM, i really wanted this month to work as its my last one on clomid for awhile.....don't know if i can handle seeing a BFN tho


----------



## bklove

My dr recommended it because of possible lp issues and m/c history, but I do O though according to +opk and rising temps. She thinks it may "strengthen" my cycle. I haven't started it yet, don't really want to if I don't have to I guess. I decided to wait out this cycle and see, but I am open to it though, thats why I wanted to know why you ladies started taking it and the benefits.


----------



## sonialouise82

Hi. Im about to start clomid. As i have irregular periods i dont know exactly when this will be but hopefully sometime in the next couple of weeks. I will be taking it days 2-6 with Metformin 500mg 3x daily.

Lets hope it works! 

xx


----------



## jaytee

Hey girls!

Man its been a while since I last posted here, well I went off TTC for the months of Feb & Mar and here I am again :rofl: 

This is my 3rd cycle on clomid, but they up'd the dose to 100mg :happydance: I started today (cd 3).... lets see when I ovulate now! lol

Anyone else taking 100mg? What days do u take it and when did u ovulate?


----------



## misa080401

hi jaytee! I'm actually on my fourth round of clomid, 100mg, taken days 5-9 (I generally have a 28 day cycle) but am not sure if/when I ovulate. Good luck with everything and baby dust to you!


----------



## jaytee

misa080401 said:


> hi jaytee! I'm actually on my fourth round of clomid, 100mg, taken days 5-9 (I generally have a 28 day cycle) but am not sure if/when I ovulate. Good luck with everything and baby dust to you!

so even on clomid you have a 28-day cycle? that awesome. My last two cycles on clomid 50 mg gave me 32 day cycles! I hope that the 100mg makes me ovulate sooner then cd18 like in the past.

~~I need to buy my OPKS! lol


----------



## fairy1984

I have a Clomid question here. If you have PCOS and therefore dont use OPK's beause you get positives all the time, then is this still the case when you're on Clomid? Because Clomid controls some of your hormones - but does it control LH? 

Any PCOS Clomid experiences of this out there?


:)


----------



## krockwell

Hi Ladies, 

I've just started (3 days ago) my first round of Clomid 50mg. I'm taking CD 5-9, and the Dr told us to :sex: like :bunnies: on CD 12 through 18, every other day.

We have... unexplained not...neccessarily infertility, because we can get pregnant, it's just that we can't sustain a pregnancy.

Also pairing the Clomid with 250mg/twice a day of Metformin. Anyone else on this? As I'm not entirely sure what the Metformin is for?


----------



## littlebinks

Hi Ladies, I am on my first round of clomid. Today is my day 5 pill. I havent had any side effects. thank god. I would like to join the clomid club. the days my dr put me on clomid are different from the normal. He started me on CD9 after i had my HSG done. I have an ultrsound set up for next week to check my progress with the clomid. Hubby cant wait to bd. good luck to all you ladies and hoping for the BFP'S


----------



## jaytee

fairy1984 said:


> I have a Clomid question here. If you have PCOS and therefore dont use OPK's beause you get positives all the time, then is this still the case when you're on Clomid? Because Clomid controls some of your hormones - but does it control LH?
> 
> Any PCOS Clomid experiences of this out there?
> 
> 
> :)



Hey Fairy1984 ~~ 

I was told that I have PCOS, however not everyone that has PCOS gets a positive on OPKS all the time...for example - I don't get a positive opk until I'm actually near ovulation, I guess I'm blessed that way.

Clomid can be tricky only because you shouldn't OPK test until 2-3 days after the last pill. If you test sooner than that you are bound to see a positive because Clomid turns opk's positive - therefore leading to false positive OPK's.

for example ~~ if you take Clomid cycle day 3-7 then you shouldn't OPK test until cycle day 10. I hope I helped a little 

:hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls, do you mind if I join the club? 
I have very long cycles so I've had a variety of tests: HSG, ultrasound, bloodwork. My Dr. determined that I am anovulatory (most recent progesterone level was 0.53). If :witch: doesn't arrive by next Friday, I will start taking Provera. Then I will begin Clomid on CD3-7 and Prometrium on CD18-32.


----------



## fingersx

Hi Girls 
Hope u dont mind me joining u, i started clomid 4 the first time last month days 2-6 of my cycle. unfortunately the witch got me today feel like crying but i suppose i have to get on with it and start over tomorrow. I really thought this was the month had no period pains and my boobs were killing. 
Hoping for BFP this cycle


----------



## MommySierra

*Welcome fingersx, I am fairly new my self and trust me when I tell you that you are going to love it here at B&B our ladies are so supportive and helpful  a breath of fresh air from other mommy websites 

I just started AF after a 32 day cycle (I was shocked it came on it's own since I needed Provera last month) and unfortunately had a failed first attempt at Clomid 50mg last month...I have a doctors appointment on Friday 4/10 to see where we go from here and to see if he should up the dosage of Clomid to 100mg or keep me another month with 50mg...I did not track ovulation last month and for sure this month I will.*


----------



## BizyBee

Hi MommySierra! I live in upstate, NY. It's nice to see another New Yorker here... Hope your appointment goes well.

Welcome fingersx!


----------



## miel

bizybee so nice you are starting clomid !!

worked for me it will work for the rest of you ladies :)


----------



## BizyBee

Miel, you're my inspiration! I hope I can join you in first tri really soon... PMA


----------



## MommySierra

BizyBee said:


> Hi MommySierra! I live in upstate, NY. It's nice to see another New Yorker here... Hope your appointment goes well.
> 
> Welcome fingersx!

 Hi BizyBee, Thanks, I have my fingers crossed for my second round of clomid  I am currently house hunting and have been looking upstate at the Stony Point area


----------



## jaytee

Hello Girls 

Well cd11 today and day two of OPK testing :D So far both have been negative but the lines are getting darker so hopefully I see a positive opk this weekend :shrug:

How is everyone doing?

Well I hope you all have a nice weekend!


----------



## readyforbaby

Well I am on round 3 of clomid - almost on to round 4 as the witch feels like she is lurking. I am hoping this is my month and trying to stay positive, just trying to be realistic as well. I think next time I will ask my OB to monitor me since I haven't been monitored at all. 

FX that clomid works for you all!!! (and me too)


----------



## fingersx

Hi girls,
Just wondering what side affects u've had with clomid??
The hot flushes have been the worst thing so far for me.


----------



## BizyBee

Question for girls already on Clomid: When do you take your pills? I've heard some people take it before bed to help with symptoms. 

I am sooo ready to get started!


----------



## readyforbaby

I took mine around lunchtime. I had some s/e with 50 mg such as dizziness, headache and hot flashes, I don't think any with 100mg and with 150mg occasional visual tracers and a hot flash.


----------



## BizyBee

Jaytee, any news on the OPK's today? Hope the lines got darker!


----------



## Farie

After 3 unsuccessful round I'm on a 2 month break from the hell drug until we have emigrated.

Currently my mood about clomid can be summed up by 

"clomid ................................... blah blah blah meh"


----------



## ClaireLR

Oh no, don't say that I'm due to start it any day now! 

Just wondering if I can join you ladies here?

I'm starting Clomid as soon as the witch arrives which should hopefully be any day now. I have a few questions if anyone can help?

I've been put on it for 6 months to start but have read that you can only take it for 6 months, is that right? I'm not taking anything with it you see and I've read that some people have Metformin or other things with it so don't want to get to the end of my 6 months and be told that's it!

Is any particular time of the day better to take it?

Can I drink while taking it (I'm not talking about getting legless ofc, just have a few birthdays coming up and wondering if I'll be ok with a couple of small glasses of wine). 

If this doesn't work for me what's likely to be the next step?

Thanks for reading :)


----------



## Farie

:rofl: ignore me .. I fall into the bitter jaded and very broken category!!

Its best taken at night .. late .. with water, that's the best way to avoid the side effects.

Generally metaform is only used if AF has totally gone missing (as far as I understand it)
6 months is quite a long time to be prescribed it, are they monitoring you? You might have a scan at the time of O to confirm its working and you are Oing.

I didn't drink while taking it as I didn't want to risk worse side effects/it not working. That said other have had a little drink with no ill effects .. so as long as its in moderation you should be fine.

6 months is the usual max ... but it can change depending on your f/s. speak to your Dr about monitoring etc ..

If it doesnt work .... ummmmm you would be looking at IUI/IVF depending on other factors such as your DH's SA etc etc

Feel free to PM me with any Q's


----------



## ClaireLR

Awww Farie, sounds like you've had a rough time on it??

Well I have the 6 months supply, my GP has told me to go back for bloods after 3 months for CD21 tests and then an appointment with her to discuss whether to continue the following 3 months or try something different. She gave me 6 months so I wouldnt have to pay for another prescription charge, she's really good tbf (specialises in obs/gynae things to which is very handy!)

Can I ask, what's IUI? And also while I'm asking, what's a lap and dye, I've read a lot of people talking about that today and can't quite figure it out! 

Is a scan the usual thing to have while on Clomid then? I might have to ask her about that next time I go, assume it's to check that everythings happening as it should be?

What I can't work out is, I have PCOS but most months (according to the Ov sticks that you pee on) I do ov and I have told my GP this so not sure why I have been prescribed it. I've had CD21 day tests previously and she said they were "borderline" whatever that means.

Hope you're ok, thanks for answering my questions x x


----------



## Farie

Hi there

It great your Dr is making the whole thing easier for you, personally I'd get the 21 day bloods done in the 2nd month of clomid (use the 1st month for your body to get used to it) Tjhat way you will know whether it's helping and have time to ask for a scan for the 3rd month if you want.
The scan thing shows the follicle that is developing and if there is more than one (clomid should produce more than one follicle ideally)
Best to ask for one ... its just a basic external ultra-sound

IUI is inter-uterine-insemination and is where they use a catheter to put the :spermy: up into the uterus and therefore nearer the target. it has about a 20% success rate.

Lap and dye 
The Procedure
A small incision (cut) is made just below the
navel and a laparoscope (fine telescope) is
passed into the abdominal cavity. The abdomen
is then inflated to separate the organs and make
them visible. Another small incision is made
lower down the abdomen in order to enable the
surgeon to operate. At the end of the operation,
the abdomen is deflated. A stitch may be placed
in the small wounds.
A laparoscopy may be performed for diagnostic
purposes, in order to investigate the cause of
recurrent pelvic pain or disorders of
menstruation.
Laparoscopy is also used to investigate infertility.
A &#8216;lap & dye&#8217; test involves the injection of dye up
through the neck of the womb using a fine tube.
Via the laparoscope, it is possible to observe the
flow of the dye out of the ends of the Fallopian
tubes, if they are clear. These tubes carry the
eggs from the ovary to the womb, to be fertilised.
If they are blocked, no dye is seen.
If you are having a &#8216;lap & dye&#8217; test, it is important
that you are not menstruating at the time of your
operation. If you think your period may be due on
the day of surgery, please contact the secretary
to arrange another date.

Taken from a web site as i'm too lazy to type it out :rofl:

I'd imagine the Dr has given you clomid to try to increase the chances by 'strengthening O' .. more follicles = more chances .. it also up's the hormone levels etc.


----------



## ClaireLR

Thank you. I'm going to go back to my GP after one month to ask about having the scan and getting the CD21 tests done in month two, doesn't seem like there's any point in waiting an extra month. I wonder why my GP hasn't referred me for a scan anyway??

Thanks for all your help


----------



## Farie

No worries
Most won't offer a scan .. I had to get pretty pushy for mine ... and I was pretty lucky it timed right to show O .. but its worth asking. 
Make sure you ask about the 21day bloods at the very beginning of the 2nd clomid cycle to give yourself time to get it all booked in

:hug: good luck honey, plenty of ladies have got a nice big BFP after a month or so on clomid .. I'm the exception not the rule!


----------



## BizyBee

Farie, I have to thank you for answering Claire's questions, as I have been wondering about some of those things too.


----------



## Farie

No worries
I'm always about if you want to pm me questions!

:hug:


----------



## fingersx

Just wondering if any1 is using ovulation tests while on clomid?? Is it ok to use them?? x


----------



## ClaireLR

I am, I'm going to stick with the cheapy ones from ebay. I've read that you shouldn't use them for 3 days following your last dose of Clomid per cycle as it can affect the result. Not sure how true this is, can someone confirm please?


----------



## Farie

I have used them through out my clomid months ... 
Although I tend to stick to my CBFM .... the 1st month you might need to take the results with a little pinch of salt as your body adjusts, you might get a longer period of 'positive' results due to the hormone increases .... 
So also use all the other signs to help pinpoint o .. such as CM, O cramps etc.


----------



## hollee

HI

i used clomid for 3 months & used opk's, but after a year of being confused by internet cheapies & as my doc wouldn't do bloods or scan i bought digital opks, much more expensive but at least i knew for sure that i o'd.

x


----------



## ClaireLR

Ok I need to ask a question please girls!

AF started at around 1am this morning but has been incredibly light all day - do I still count today as CD1? My GP said that as soon as she arrives however light thats CD1 but I always counted the first full day with heavy flow as CD1. 

So anyways, due to start first round of Clomid on days 2-6, would you class tomorrow as CD2? Or Monday?

Also it's my first time on Clomid and I don't know why but I'm feeling quite anxious about taking it, did anyone else feel like this? Think I'm worrying about the side effects and whether people will notice anything "different" about me while I'm taking it, I haven't told anyone apart from my 2 best friends about it you see. Thought about telling my dad but then OH will probably want to tell his parents (we haven't told either that we're trying) and his mom can't keep anything to herself!

Sorry rambling now :blush: someone just tell me to pull myself together please :dohh:


----------



## BizyBee

Yay Claire! It's great that you can get started. No need to worry! If your Dr. said it doesn't matter how light, I'd assume this must be day 1. Although, I always thought it was full flow too.


----------



## ClaireLR

I know I'm so excited but feeling kinda nervous as well tbh!

Thats exactly what I always thought about CD1! Going to start it tomorrow because she (the GP) did say as soon as it starts is CD1. 

Hollee what type of OPK's do you use and how much do they cost? x


----------



## Farie

Hey darling

Are you having to use a towel or tampon? 
If so that's CD1 .. as long as it's 'flow' and is red coloured rather than brown intermittent spotting that is CD1.
I'd take your 1st clomid tablet tomorrow night, just before you go to sleep, with big drink of water .. they taste nasty!

So you'll be taking it tomorrow night, mon night, tues night, wed night and last on thurs night.
You won't notice any really 'bad' or drastic side effects, some girls get flushes .. but taking it late at night minimises this. 
Also I had minor headaches .. nothing really bad, just a mild 'rumbling' that lasted a couple of days. You might find your tearful or crabby .. but you can pass that off as PMT! Haha I did!
Don't worry to much honey, I was stressed about it before my 1st cycle but it really is ok :hugs:

You know where I am if you need anything :hugs:


----------



## Farie

ps - if you want digi OPK's use the Clearblue ones .. they are very good


----------



## ClaireLR

Thanks Farie! This is the thing, the flow is still really light and not red, it's brown, very very light and very little of it. Do you still think that I should class today as CD1?

It's very odd for me I have to say, I normally have a couple of hours of very light flow and then it changes to heavy.

Thanks for all the help so far :)


----------



## Farie

If it's that light I'd prob say CD1 tomorrow then, I get spotting before AF arrives so only call it CD1 when the flow turns red and is enough to need a towel.
:hug:


----------



## fingersx

Thanks all. i hope this is the month, im going and try to do everything right although that will still prob not work.

ClaireLR Sorry the witch got u at least u can start the clomid.
:hug:


----------



## ClaireLR

I'm not to fussed about the :witch: this month, we'd kind of been having a break and just want to get started on the Clomid! I'm so excited now, decided to count today as CD1 so am taking the first one tomorrow. I'm going to be using OPK's, pre-seed and EPO to help with CM. Does anyone else do anything when taking Clomid to help things along? x


----------



## Angelmarie

Good luck ladies! Clomid worked for me second cycle after 23 months of ttc... so I am a big fan!!! 

Will keep popping in to check on your progress!!! 

Loads of :dust:


----------



## ClaireLR

Yay I love hearing the Clomid success stories! Congratulations!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Angel! Thanks for giving us hope... :)

Good luck Claire. I can't wait until AF arrives so I can start too!


----------



## fingersx

Thats fab Angel, i'm on my second cycle with it fx it will work for me!! x


----------



## kat08

Just thought I would add my post - started first round 10/04 - fingers crossed!


----------



## hollee

1st month off clomid & ive ovulated all on my own....its given my ovaries a big kick up the bum & got them working :happydance:


----------



## MommySierra

*WAY TO GO HOLLEE WOOHOO!!!

I am on my second round of Clomid, I just got upped to 150mg (taken 3times a day), it's my second day and no side effects yet, last month I had the worse hot flashes...I have my fingers crossed for this month!!!

FINGERS CROSSED FOR OUR CLOMID CLUB LADIES TO GET THEIR BFP THIS MONTH!!!*


----------



## ClaireLR

Well I've just taken my first dose :) going to start ov sticks from a week tomorrow! :thumbup:

Fingers crossed and :dust: to all!


----------



## BizyBee

That's great Hollee! 

Good luck everyone... :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## nailartmom

Hi Ladies. I'm on my first round of Clomid 50mg for a luteal phase defect. I'm on CD14 and have yet to get a pos OPK. (In true POAS addict style have been POAS 3 times daily since CD9...:blush:) Seems like I've had lots of CM this cycle, and my temp jumped way up this AM. Do you think I missed my O??? :dohh: I'm freaking out!! I have always gotten positive OPK's before.... I'm so confused!! Help please!!! :cry: Thanks in advance! Here's the link to my chart:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/132cb5


----------



## Tattybear

Just started my 2nd round of clomid after miscarriage. 
Already in a bad mood and i only took it around 4 hours ago


----------



## BizyBee

Nailartmom, I'd be surprised if you missed it after testing so frequently. Hope it was a false alarm!

Tattybear :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful3

Hi, Im just about to start Clomid (so joining the club) and hoping to be 'in the club' soon. Just waiting for AF to start then off we go. Good luck everyone x


----------



## MommySierra

Tattybear said:


> Just started my 2nd round of clomid after miscarriage.
> Already in a bad mood and i only took it around 4 hours ago

:hugs: I'm sorry for your loss :-( I will keep my fingers crossed for you and all the ladies of Clomid Club to finally get their :bfp: this month :hug:


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome Hopeful! I'm waiting for AF too...


----------



## Angelmarie

Dropping off some :dust: for you clomid chicks :hugs:


----------



## MommySierra

Angelmarie said:


> Dropping off some :dust: for you clomid chicks :hugs:

*I'LL TAKE IT!!!! Thanks  I always harass the pregnant doctors at my job for baby dust HAHA*


----------



## Angelmarie

:rofl:


----------



## miel

just coming by to see how you are doing clomid club:hugs::hug:

thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## nailartmom

Thanks BizyBee!! I hope it was just a false alarm too. Has anyone else not gotten a positive OPK while on Clomid but did indeed O??? :shrug: 

Tattybear-:hug:


----------



## MommySierra

Hi Ladies,
Does anyone know if Migraines (I think its a migraine I have pain in between the eyes and bridge of nose) is connected to Clomid? I have never suffered this kind of head ache before and the pain is unbearable...Thanks


----------



## Farie

Yup - I got that type of headache the 1st couple of months on Clomid

:hug:


----------



## miel

i did too as well ...and really bad ovulation pain tot the point i could barely walk ...


----------



## hollee

i had really bad headaches like that too on the first & 3rd month x


----------



## WW1

MommySierra said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Does anyone know if Migraines (I think its a migraine I have pain in between the eyes and bridge of nose) is connected to Clomid? I have never suffered this kind of head ache before and the pain is unbearable...Thanks


Me too! The headaches and hot flushes are the side effects I've noticed so far.


----------



## ClaireLR

Help!

I'm on day three of Clomid 50mg, so far I've had no symptoms - no hot flushes, no headaches, nothing. I don't feel any different. I'm worried that it's not doing anything to me. I did an OPK earlier which came up with a faint line but I've read they should be strongly positive on Clomid, does anyone know what's going on? I'm worried my GP has put me on to lower a dose and I'm wasting a month. 

Does anyone know if anyone has had no symptoms while on Clomid? :cry:

EDIT: forgot to say though that AF is on her way out which is strange as I'm only on CD4 and usually shes with me for a full seven, is that a good sign?


----------



## Bebecake

I will be starting clomid after AF arrives. I will be on clomid 50 mg for 5 days, but I will also be on estrogen pills and progesterone cream during my cycle. 

Is anyone else doing all three of these things? I'm wondering why they are putting me on all of this stuff. All of my friends that have taken clomid haven't had anything but the clomid. I am down for anything that will help, but I'm afraid that I am going to be a royal pain in the butt with all of this hormone stuff... 

Any thoughts?


----------



## BizyBee

Bebe, I am also going to take progesterone cream (Prometrium) when I take Clomid. I am supposed to take Clomid from days 3-7 and Prometrium days 18-32. How about you?


----------



## Hopeful3

Hi, started taking clomid last night (as i read someone on here took them at night so that headaches wouldn't affect them too much). Not good for next two nights though as Im working, so hopefully I wont be too bad to work with:muaha: Good luck for all you also on 'the journey' :hug:


----------



## TJ79

Hello I have just taken my last 100mg of Clomid for this month, my first cycle with it (I have had irregular cycles since I was 13 and I have hormonal imbalances between the estrogen and Progesterone. I am on CD9. I skipped the 50mg starting dose due to my Anti-Convulsion Drugs (I have Epilepsy) which affect the effectiveness of the way substances are metabulised and absorbed into the body.

I also have to use a Progesterone Creme as soon as I know I have Ovulated as I have shortened Luteal Phase, which I hope will be helped by this. 

We have been TTC again since our 2nd M/C almost a year ago.

Good luck everyone and baby dust to all you xxxxx


----------



## Jan34

fingersx said:


> Just wondering if any1 is using ovulation tests while on clomid?? Is it ok to use them?? x

Yes, I am. My FS told me I should so that I can time 21 day bloods 7 days after the LH surge. He told me to test from Day 10. I used to use the cheapy ones but since clomid have switched to the (horribly) expensive clearblue digis. They tell you yes or no, so no squinting at lines trying to work things out. They're expensive but I decided I had enough to worry about.

Big tip here - I never ever got positives before clomid with OPKS. I was using first morning urine for these. Whilst on Clomid, I have tested once in the morning, and then again after lunch. Both months I have got a negative in the morning and a postive in the early afternoon. Worth bearing in mind! I plan just to test early afternoon from now, even if it does mean peeing on sticks in the toilet at work!


----------



## fingersx

Thanks Jan34 todays CD 11 so im going to start using them today, i bought the cheapy ones but think if this month dosent work ill invest in the clear blue ones. 
:rofl: I will be joining u then peeing on the sticks at work, i hope no1 notices hehe.

I had really sharp pains on my left side this morning so not sure if i have ovulated early, last month i had a 29 day cycle so im not sure if this is possible. Normal cycle without clomid is 28/29 days, i ovulate on my own anyway.

Hows everyone doing??

xx


----------



## Farie

I use my CBFM with clomid .. just for peace of mind


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome hopeful and TJ79! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## nailartmom

Ok girls, I was freaking out over nothing!! I got my positive OPK on CD15, then on CD16 I had VERY STRONG ovulation pains. Enough to double me over!! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## TJ79

Good luck! xxxxx


----------



## BizyBee

Good news nailart (well, not the pain part or course). Good luck! :dust:


----------



## TJ79

I just got my first positive OPK!!!!!!!! Early hours of CD16! perfect timing at BD earlier before oh went to work (he works nights) so will bd when he gets home in a few hours and tonight, and tomorrow too!!!! Yay! Let the fun begin!!! lol


----------



## BizyBee

Well AF finally arrived a few days ago and I took my first pill last night. I'm excited to get moving. I really hope I ovulate this cycle!

TJ, good luck. Catch that egg girl!!! :dust:


----------



## WW1

Feeling fed up :hissy:

On round 3 of clomid and had positive OPK on Tuesday (CD17). Great news I hear you cry - the problem was I have been on a residential trip with the kids I teach so I think I have missed the opportunity this month!

I wouldn't mind but I stepped in to cover another colleague - that'll teach me to be kind :hissy::hissy: The + OPK came slightly earlier than last month so the maths didn't add up!

I suppose it means I don't need to get nervous and symptom spot this month as it's an outside chance at best that I'll be pg. Just a shame as there are only limited chances with clomid. Arrrrrrghhhhhh!!!!


----------



## BizyBee

WW1 :hugs:


----------



## TJ79

Think I had O pains today from 4am till about 6.30pm. Never had them before so not 100% sure, but it was a strong but also dull pain deep in my left side, which hurt more when bding or vigorous movements. BBT dip this morning too. OH has been off work all weekend and has hol days booked for the next 2 days, too - which was coincidental, but definitely well timed! lol Poor guy looks a bit worn out lol


----------



## TJ79

ww1 Sorry to hear you may have missed your eggy this month hon. Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## BizyBee

TJ, that's great that you're Oing and Oh had some time off. :dust:


----------



## krockwell

hey ladies, start my 2nd cycle with Clomid on Wednesday... AF arrived on Saturday (25th)

Hoping we'll hit it this time around... FX'd!


----------



## fingersx

Krockwell i'm on my second cycle of clomid FX second time lucky for the both of us. xx


----------



## ClaireLR

Hey ladies

I've ov'd today :) had a not quite positive OPK yesterday afternoon and think I must have missed the surge because today I had crippling ov pains at work, had to keep them to myself as no one knows we're trying at work as I only started my job 5 weeks back. So sat there in pain all day but didn't mind as at least somethings happening :happydance:

We :sex: on Friday night, Saturday night and last night and going to go again tonight :rofl: going to try and hold out on testing until 11 May if poss as I'll be 14dpo by then (assuming :witch: doesn't turn up before then of course). 

Good luck everyone! x


----------



## BizyBee

Krokwell & Fingers crossed, hope your second round gets you that much anticipated :bfp:!

Claire, yay for the positive OPK!!! :happydance: Your BD schedule sounds good. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Angelmarie

Dropping in with some :dust: for you clomid chicks! :D


----------



## MommySierra

*Hi Ladies,
I'm on my second round of Clomid and I got a positive ov test on Saturday 4/25 (my first one ever with both lines equally dark) I was CD18, I am now 3dpo (about to take my CD21 progesterone blood work in about 30 minutes) we tried Friday, Saturday and Sunday...I have been having cramps on my left side and like sporadic shooting pains up like something poking my hum hum since last night. *I didn't know how to phrase it so I picked hum hum
Could this be signs of AF rearing her ugly mug? *


----------



## BizyBee

MommySierra, it seems too early for it to be :witch:. I hope your progesterone test goes well. It sounds promising! :dust:


----------



## hayley2

Hi girls can i join your clomid club??

I am on my first cycle of clomid. Had to take 50mg on CD2-6 and i'm now on CD15 with still neg opks :-( They reckoned i'd O between CD12-17 but i'm starting to get impatient. lol

xxx


----------



## Bebecake

:hissy:I just got the :witch:, so I went straight to the drug store to pick up my prescription for clomid, estradiol and cronine. 

I will be starting my first round on Saturday...:happydance:


Does anyone know if I shouldn't drink while on this medication?:dohh:


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome Hayley! :hi:

Bebe, my instructions say to limit alcoholic beverages so I'm sure a glass of wine wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Bebecake

BizyBee said:


> Bebe, I am also going to take progesterone cream (Prometrium) when I take Clomid. I am supposed to take Clomid from days 3-7 and Prometrium days 18-32. How about you?

I am suppose to take that expensive cronine... It better be good ;)


----------



## Bebecake

BizyBee said:


> Welcome Hayley! :hi:
> 
> Bebe, my instructions say to limit alcoholic beverages so I'm sure a glass of wine wouldn't hurt.

Thanks! I just feel like I need a drink :)

How far in are you with your first round?


----------



## Phexia

Can I join you clomid girls? :) I just took my first pills today on CD 3, 100 mg :happydance:

I have a question. I took the pills around noon but then read it's better to take them in the evening to sleep off most of the side effects. Do you think it's ok to take tomorrows pills in the evening or do I have to take them at the same time each day?

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone :)


----------



## Vanessa1004

Hey ladies! I'm due to start Clomid from days 3-7 whenever I finally get my period (totally irregular, but hopefully soon!) and I was wondering what kind of side effects I might expect? Anyone have any other advice or things I might need to know before starting? I'm excited to finally be starting something but a little anxious about taking it now because someone I work with told me today that she had to stop taking it because she couldn't deal with all the side effects...


----------



## BizyBee

Bebecake said:


> BizyBee said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Hayley! :hi:
> 
> Bebe, my instructions say to limit alcoholic beverages so I'm sure a glass of wine wouldn't hurt.
> 
> Thanks! I just feel like I need a drink :)
> 
> How far in are you with your first round?Click to expand...

I am on CD11 today. I plan on starting OPK's tomorrow. So far, I haven't felt any different. 

I think I'll join you and have a :wine: too. I have to enjoy it while I can before I ovulate. :)


----------



## BizyBee

Hi Phexia and Vanessa. :hi: I took them before bed and didn't experience any side effects. They recommend that you take them at the same time each day. I'm not sure how much it really affects the results though.


----------



## Bebecake

BizyBee said:


> Bebecake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BizyBee said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Hayley! :hi:
> 
> Bebe, my instructions say to limit alcoholic beverages so I'm sure a glass of wine wouldn't hurt.
> 
> Thanks! I just feel like I need a drink :)
> 
> How far in are you with your first round?Click to expand...
> 
> I am on CD11 today. I plan on starting OPK's tomorrow. So far, I haven't felt any different.
> 
> I think I'll join you and have a :wine: too. I have to enjoy it while I can before I ovulate. :)Click to expand...

I will be having a drink today :) My doctor says to live my life normally :happydance:

Good luck with everything. Hopefully you ovulate soon. Feel free to PM me any time. I hope I don't get any side effects or become a huge :devil: while on all of this estrogen stuff...


----------



## MommySierra

*Hi ladies,
I finished my second round of clomid and I am 9 dpo and down to 1 more week before AF is due. I have sore bbs (nothing out of the norm I usually get that), I have been experiencing (sorry TMI) yeast infection like yellow discharge. 
Could this be due to the Clomid? The last time I got a YI I was 17 years old (I am now 34) I took Monistat 1, in hopes it would help.
I woke up feeling really crappy :_( I have 32 day periods so I am not due for AF until Sat 5/9, I took a hpt this morning but i got a BFN, which I figured since it a little early for testing but being a poas addict I just had to. *


----------



## Phexia

Sorry about the BFN, hang in there :hugs: 9 DPO is too early :D I haven't heard anything about clomid causing YI and I certainly hope it doesn't!


----------



## Phexia

Did you girls get shooting pain in your ovaries while taking the pills? Last dose is today and I'm not due to ovulate until 5 days later but I'm still having pain. It's not bad but very noticeable, specially in my left ovary (I have PCOS and it has some cysts). I'm just wondering if it's normal.


----------



## Angelmarie

Hey Phexia...

I did two rounds of clomid and I got the sort of pains you are getting and I got them quite early on too. I have PCOS too. . I wouldn't worry about it - in fact I would take it as a good sign! 

Good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## Phexia

Thanks, I just looked at your chart :) gives me hope! You really got an early BFP, are you having twins?


----------



## BizyBee

Hi mommysierra, good luck with the testing. Hope you get a bfp just in time for Mother's Day!

Phexia, as far as I know I don't have pcos. I haven't had any pain or twinges yet (on CD15 today). I hopefully will ovulate in the next few days and my fingers are crossed this dose works for me.


----------



## miel

yep Phexia i got the shooting pains as well when i was taking clomid :) it's good sign !

good luck girls!


----------



## Angelmarie

Phexia said:


> Thanks, I just looked at your chart :) gives me hope! You really got an early BFP, are you having twins?

No surprisingly not! EVERYTHING pointed to twins but I had my first scan and there is only one LO in there ;) Twins would have been lovely but to be honest Im a little relieved!!! :rofl:

Glad my chart gives you hope... I was trying for 23 months before conceiving and it was all down to clomid and pre-seed. I cant rate them highly enough! :happydance:


----------



## hollee

hi phexia

i had shooting pains in my ovaries while taking clomid, ive now had 2 cycles without clomid i still get the pain but im oing all on my own so im pretty sure its a good sign

:hugs:


----------



## jen35

Hi thought I would check in! I'm on CD9 of 33 day cycle, on 2nd round and cycle one of clomid. Cannot wait to start testing! I know, I'm getting a bit ahead of myself but i can't help it!


----------



## MommySierra

*Hi there Ladies,
I am out of the race this month :_( I got AF yesterday and she came full force (OH HOW I HATE THAT WITCH)...I was CD33 and 15DPO, I will start my 3rd round of Clomid on Thursday and begin the craziness once again...I am an emotional wreck today, feeling cramps and just down about the whole visit from AF (I usually get upset but this month I am feeling it more, I think it's because I was getting different symptoms, that's clomid for you)
I will not be a gray cloud and try to cheer up...Hope everyones day goes well *


----------



## Angelmarie

Awww poor you. So sorry she got you. Horrid :witch: that she is. 

I hope you feel better soon and good luck with round 3! Third time lucky..!?!? 

:dust:


----------



## emeraldisle

hi all, ive been ttc for nearly two years now. got bloods done with consultant just to check ovulation so back this week to him. he said the next step would be a laproscopy (sp?) but i am wondering if i go to him this week and ask him would it be possible to go on chlomid what would he say? should i have the lapro first, im thinking it cant make any difference anyway to try it out while im waiting for an appointment. what would you's say/advise? im really getting impatient/sad/worried/p!ssed off at this stage, like everyone else. you never think it will be hard TTC and just take it for granted it will happen. OH got himself tested and all ok with him, so thats good at least.


----------



## BizyBee

MommySierra- :hugs: Sorry that dreaded "witch: arrived. xx

Emeraldisle- I had to have an HSG test before my dr. would prescribe Clomid to make sure my tubes were not blocked. I'm assuming a laproscopy is for a similar reason. It can't hurt to try and ask, but he may not feel comfortable giving you Clomid before doing tests. Good luck hun.


----------



## WW1

MommySierra said:


> *Hi there Ladies,
> I am out of the race this month :_( I got AF yesterday and she came full force (OH HOW I HATE THAT WITCH)...I was CD33 and 15DPO, I will start my 3rd round of Clomid on Thursday and begin the craziness once again...I am an emotional wreck today, feeling cramps and just down about the whole visit from AF (I usually get upset but this month I am feeling it more, I think it's because I was getting different symptoms, that's clomid for you)
> I will not be a gray cloud and try to cheer up...Hope everyones day goes well *

Sorry to hear that nasty :witch: got you! Still, round 3 worked for me so you never know :hug:

Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Emily78

Like to join the clomid club.

Did three rounds last year, no luck. 

Starting back again this month to go with first try at IUI.

Anyone else notice their face really broke out while on clomid?- maybe just the extra hormones.....?


----------



## MommySierra

WW1 said:


> MommySierra said:
> 
> 
> *Hi there Ladies,
> I am out of the race this month :_( I got AF yesterday and she came full force (OH HOW I HATE THAT WITCH)...I was CD33 and 15DPO, I will start my 3rd round of Clomid on Thursday and begin the craziness once again...I am an emotional wreck today, feeling cramps and just down about the whole visit from AF (I usually get upset but this month I am feeling it more, I think it's because I was getting different symptoms, that's clomid for you)
> I will not be a gray cloud and try to cheer up...Hope everyones day goes well *
> 
> Sorry to hear that nasty :witch: got you! Still, round 3 worked for me so you never know :hug:
> 
> Sending you lots of :dust:Click to expand...

*THANKS A BUNCH, I can not wait to see a ! I hope round 3 is it for me  Any thing you did different in round three?? *


----------



## MommySierra

Emily78 said:


> Like to join the clomid club.
> 
> Did three rounds last year, no luck.
> 
> Starting back again this month to go with first try at IUI.
> 
> Anyone else notice their face really broke out while on clomid?- maybe just the extra hormones.....?

*Hi there,
I did notice some breakout around my forehead and nose that I usually do not get but have these past two month...I thought it was just AF coming but I never thought to connect it with Clomid...I wonder if it is the extra hormones.*


----------



## jen35

emeraldisle said:


> hi all, ive been ttc for nearly two years now. got bloods done with consultant just to check ovulation so back this week to him. he said the next step would be a laproscopy (sp?) but i am wondering if i go to him this week and ask him would it be possible to go on chlomid what would he say? should i have the lapro first, im thinking it cant make any difference anyway to try it out while im waiting for an appointment. what would you's say/advise? im really getting impatient/sad/worried/p!ssed off at this stage, like everyone else. you never think it will be hard TTC and just take it for granted it will happen. OH got himself tested and all ok with him, so thats good at least.

Hi emeraldisle, I had to have my tubes checked before the FS would put me on any treatment. They did a internal US and found cyctic ovaries then sent me off to the local hospital for a hysterosalpingogram (HSG) to check for blockages. Once that came back clear and OH's test clear, they started me on clomid. Got BFP on second cycle but sadly lost it at 10 weeks.:cry:

Now just completed first month again on clomid so all my fingers are x'd!

I hope you ge all the answers you need, seems to me they need to check the structures ok and eliminate other possible causes of infertility before they medicate. 

And yes my face has broke out in spots too and even found two on my chest?? never had that before. Yuck!


----------



## WW1

MommySierra said:


> WW1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommySierra said:
> 
> 
> *Hi there Ladies,
> I am out of the race this month :_( I got AF yesterday and she came full force (OH HOW I HATE THAT WITCH)...I was CD33 and 15DPO, I will start my 3rd round of Clomid on Thursday and begin the craziness once again...I am an emotional wreck today, feeling cramps and just down about the whole visit from AF (I usually get upset but this month I am feeling it more, I think it's because I was getting different symptoms, that's clomid for you)
> I will not be a gray cloud and try to cheer up...Hope everyones day goes well *
> 
> Sorry to hear that nasty :witch: got you! Still, round 3 worked for me so you never know :hug:
> 
> Sending you lots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> *THANKS A BUNCH, I can not wait to see a ! I hope round 3 is it for me  Any thing you did different in round three?? *Click to expand...

Nothing at all! In fact I thought I'd missed the chance as I was away on a residential with the children I teach when I got my +OPK. 

I suppose I've been a bit more healthy in terms of lots of walking but other than that nothing different - I think it's a matter of luck (as well as lots of :sex: of course :rofl:)


----------



## Phexia

Girls, did you experience hot flashes around Ov while on Clomid? Also, I haven't Ovd, took Clomid CD 3-7 and am on CD 14 now, if you look at my chart do you think I´ll Ov soon? My doc said I'd Ov 5 days after the last pill but it's 7 days now, I'm scared it won't happen until late in the cycle.


----------



## BizyBee

Emily78 said:


> Like to join the clomid club.
> 
> Did three rounds last year, no luck.
> 
> Starting back again this month to go with first try at IUI.
> 
> Anyone else notice their face really broke out while on clomid?- maybe just the extra hormones.....?

I had some minor breakouts, but it stopped a few days after my last pill. I'm sure it has something to do with the extra hormones.


----------



## BizyBee

Phexia said:


> Girls, did you experience hot flashes around Ov while on Clomid? Also, I haven't Ovd, took Clomid CD 3-7 and am on CD 14 now, if you look at my chart do you think I´ll Ov soon? My doc said I'd Ov 5 days after the last pill but it's 7 days now, I'm scared it won't happen until late in the cycle.

Hi Phexia, I did not have hot flashes thankfully. I took it from CD4-8 and didn't ovulate until around day 18/19. Hope you O soon!


----------



## Phexia

Thanks :) Frankly I'm just sick of having sex every friggin day :rofl:


----------



## Angelmarie

Phexia said:


> Girls, did you experience hot flashes around Ov while on Clomid? Also, I haven't Ovd, took Clomid CD 3-7 and am on CD 14 now, if you look at my chart do you think I´ll Ov soon? My doc said I'd Ov 5 days after the last pill but it's 7 days now, I'm scared it won't happen until late in the cycle.

Hey Phexia... I didnt O til cd17 both rounds despite taking pills on different days... some girls didnt O til cd23! So dont worry - it'll happen soon! 

:dust:


----------



## BizyBee

Phexia said:


> Thanks :) Frankly I'm just sick of having sex every friggin day :rofl:

:rofl: I hear ya! I'm sure my poor OH is tired of being pounced on too.


----------



## MommySierra

Phexia said:


> Girls, did you experience hot flashes around Ov while on Clomid? Also, I haven't Ovd, took Clomid CD 3-7 and am on CD 14 now, if you look at my chart do you think I´ll Ov soon? My doc said I'd Ov 5 days after the last pill but it's 7 days now, I'm scared it won't happen until late in the cycle.

* Hi Phexia,
I didn't get a positive ov test until cd17 last month, so hang it should happen any day now  my husband always looks at me like I am going to rape him LOL he even said last month "ok, time for my milking" *


----------



## Phexia

:rofl: Mine gives me the same look. However, after last cycle's chemical pregnancy he's really into it, determined to get me PG. I even had a splitting headache the other night and he just .. uhh .. "took care of business" while I lay there like an idiot holding my head :rofl:


----------



## honeybuns72

Hi girls..... I hope it's ok to join you......

:rofl::rofl: phexia you are too funny......spent ages on your journal yesterday and had a few good laughs on the way. I am like you with children already but wanting a last shot with a fourth.To cut a long boring short I've three children already.....all boys.....the first two were clomid babies and my third son was a lovely surprise......or fluke!! Have been trying now for 15 months and have just been to see the fertility specialist who told me I have slight PCOS.......wth......nobody mentioned it before :hissy:....wondered why I had a moustache and hairy toes,nipples etc.....:blush:.......:rofl::rofl: I do ovulate regularly on my own ( I know this cause I BBT ) but she thought to try clomid to boost my eggies a bit. Not very hopeful though cause last year my locum doctor gave me clomid and so i took it for two months and nothing :cry: So girls this is my last shot. Hubby is 46 and I am 37 and we've both agreed it's really not meant to be if it doesnt happen soon. ( plus my eldest is 13 and youngest is 8 so a big age gap really )
Anyway, just want to wish you all the best............good luck to mummysirerra,jen35 and bizybee as u're on in the two week wait and good luck to everyone else too.
By the way phexia.........OMFG to all that shagging girl.......don't think my kitty could cope with all that banging......:rofl::rofl::rofl:.........keep going though as i bet that eggie is just round the corner wating to come out....FX for you love...........:hugs:

I'll be taking my first tablet tonight before bed at cd2............is anyone about to start taking it so we can obssess together?


xxxxx


----------



## Phexia

wow honeybuns, seems like we have a lot in common :) I hope you don't think I'm a crazy person after reading my journal :rofl: And how glad am I that you mentioned HAIRY TOES I mean wth? I'm lucky because the hairs are almost invisible but if you look closely my toes are really hairy :rofl: 

I really hope the Clomid works for you :D And I must ask, 3 boys, are they loud? I have 2 drama queens and they can be quite noisy but good girls most of the time ;) Of course I'm secretly hoping for a boy but I won't mind another girl :)


----------



## honeybuns72

Phexia said:


> wow honeybuns, seems like we have a lot in common :) I hope you don't think I'm a crazy person after reading my journal :rofl: And how glad am I that you mentioned HAIRY TOES I mean wth? I'm lucky because the hairs are almost invisible but if you look closely my toes are really hairy :rofl:
> 
> I really hope the Clomid works for you :D And I must ask, 3 boys, are they loud? I have 2 drama queens and they can be quite noisy but good girls most of the time ;) Of course I'm secretly hoping for a boy but I won't mind another girl :)

Yes we do have a lot in common phexia and no u don't sound crazy love.......well no crazier than me anyway.........:rofl:......so glad I'm not the only mama with hairy toes except mine are dark so have to shave them off along with the usual leg,underarm and kitty hairs.........omg I sound a right hairy beast don't I? Not going to visit any zoo's in the near future incase I get offered a fecking banana.............:dohh:

My boys can get a bit noisey especially when they play fight........they enjoy wrestling so I have to watch the glasses and the teeth cause it can be a bit embarrassing going to the opticians countless times to get their glasses straightened..........two out of my three boys have to wear them all the time....don't know why cause i don't have to and neither does my husband - although saying that he is 47 next week and seems to be looking RATHER close to the newspaper these days.......old fart.........:rofl:.......see how brave I am when he's at work......:blush:
I suppose in all honestly I would choose a girl next time but have to say don't mind really cause it's such a job getting pregnant for me it's a blessing........as long as it's not a labrador cause after DTD I plug myself with toilet paper to keep the swimmers in......imagine - congratulations it's a ........dog? (sorry if u don't get the joke love coming from iceland u may not have the andrex toilet tissue adverts we have here?)


----------



## MommySierra

honeybuns72 said:


> Hi girls..... I hope it's ok to join you......
> 
> :rofl::rofl: phexia you are too funny......spent ages on your journal yesterday and had a few good laughs on the way. I am like you with children already but wanting a last shot with a fourth.To cut a long boring short I've three children already.....all boys.....the first two were clomid babies and my third son was a lovely surprise......or fluke!! Have been trying now for 15 months and have just been to see the fertility specialist who told me I have slight PCOS.......wth......nobody mentioned it before :hissy:....wondered why I had a moustache and hairy toes,nipples etc.....:blush:.......:rofl::rofl: I do ovulate regularly on my own ( I know this cause I BBT ) but she thought to try clomid to boost my eggies a bit. Not very hopeful though cause last year my locum doctor gave me clomid and so i took it for two months and nothing :cry: So girls this is my last shot. Hubby is 46 and I am 37 and we've both agreed it's really not meant to be if it doesnt happen soon. ( plus my eldest is 13 and youngest is 8 so a big age gap really )
> Anyway, just want to wish you all the best............good luck to mummysirerra,jen35 and bizybee as u're on in the two week wait and good luck to everyone else too.
> By the way phexia.........OMFG to all that shagging girl.......don't think my kitty could cope with all that banging......:rofl::rofl::rofl:.........keep going though as i bet that eggie is just round the corner wating to come out....FX for you love...........:hugs:
> 
> I'll be taking my first tablet tonight before bed at cd2............is anyone about to start taking it so we can obssess together?
> 
> 
> xxxxx

*Hi there honeybuns,
I am about to start Clomid (3rd round) tomorrow 5/15, we can obsess together LOL...I am TTC my first so I warn you I am ULTRA  obsessed ...I start my Clomid on CD5...lets hope for the best and keep our fingers and toes crossed (but not our legs )
******
Ladies I am going for this again, I am waiting for hubbys SA results and starting round 3...I want to scream but I think I am just being emotional cause AF that nasty  is here with me and hopefully leaving soon.

Have a great day all and as always thanks for hearing my nutt job butt *


----------



## honeybuns72

MommySierra said:


> honeybuns72 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls..... I hope it's ok to join you......
> 
> :rofl::rofl: phexia you are too funny......spent ages on your journal yesterday and had a few good laughs on the way. I am like you with children already but wanting a last shot with a fourth.To cut a long boring short I've three children already.....all boys.....the first two were clomid babies and my third son was a lovely surprise......or fluke!! Have been trying now for 15 months and have just been to see the fertility specialist who told me I have slight PCOS.......wth......nobody mentioned it before :hissy:....wondered why I had a moustache and hairy toes,nipples etc.....:blush:.......:rofl::rofl: I do ovulate regularly on my own ( I know this cause I BBT ) but she thought to try clomid to boost my eggies a bit. Not very hopeful though cause last year my locum doctor gave me clomid and so i took it for two months and nothing :cry: So girls this is my last shot. Hubby is 46 and I am 37 and we've both agreed it's really not meant to be if it doesnt happen soon. ( plus my eldest is 13 and youngest is 8 so a big age gap really )
> Anyway, just want to wish you all the best............good luck to mummysirerra,jen35 and bizybee as u're on in the two week wait and good luck to everyone else too.
> By the way phexia.........OMFG to all that shagging girl.......don't think my kitty could cope with all that banging......:rofl::rofl::rofl:.........keep going though as i bet that eggie is just round the corner wating to come out....FX for you love...........:hugs:
> 
> I'll be taking my first tablet tonight before bed at cd2............is anyone about to start taking it so we can obssess together?
> 
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> *Hi there honeybuns,
> I am about to start Clomid (3rd round) tomorrow 5/15, we can obsess together LOL...I am TTC my first so I warn you I am ULTRA  obsessed ...I start my Clomid on CD5...lets hope for the best and keep our fingers and toes crossed (but not our legs )
> ******
> Ladies I am going for this again, I am waiting for hubbys SA results and starting round 3...I want to scream but I think I am just being emotional cause AF that nasty  is here with me and hopefully leaving soon.
> 
> Have a great day all and as always thanks for hearing my nutt job butt *Click to expand...



Oh goodie........a clomid cycle buddie.........:happydance:

Good luck with DH's results and will be looking foward to chatting with ya........:hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Phexia

:rofl: I have seen the Andrex ads. Have you heard of Instead cups? They're perfect for holding the swimmers in. Many girls who have a BFP swear by them.


----------



## honeybuns72

Phexia said:


> :rofl: I have seen the Andrex ads. Have you heard of Instead cups? They're perfect for holding the swimmers in. Many girls who have a BFP swear by them.

Yeah I've heard of those instead cups too.......have u tried them? Don't know if i fancy it really might get lost up there having had three kids already.......:rofl::rofl:

You going to go for some more action later with hubby or have u had enough for now? It's sooo frustrating waiting for the egg isn't it love......:hissy:

On another note .......I'm sure i read in your journal somewhere that u're periods are light. Well do u know so are mine - started spotting slightly on sunday,monday a bit more on tuesday - all this only brown in colour then yesterday light red blood, a bit heavier today and now looks like it's easing off already....wth.....I know it''s lucky really but am sure it's all part of this PCOS and infertility ........so I'm assuming that I count yesterday as day one cause that was the first day of proper flow......is this what u did love?
I need to know what day I'm really on.......:dohh:


xxxx


----------



## Phexia

I haven't used them but I always use a mooncup during AF and I couldn't live without it. Haven't lost it up there yet :rofl: And yes, my period is very light after I had my coil removed and I think it's due to the hormones not being strong enough to make a good uterine lining. From what I've read the Clomid can fix that, making the eggs better and therefor the corpus luteum which produces progesterone. So I'm hopeful :) I'm not really sure but I think I'd count yesterday as CD 1 if I were you because it turned red then. I haven't spotted in the last year, dunno why, I used to spot before AF. So I'm never confused about when to start counting CD 1.

I'm going for more action tonight since OPK is getting darker now. Then probably tomorrow, maybe the next day but then I'm DONE :rofl:


----------



## honeybuns72

Phexia said:


> I haven't used them but I always use a mooncup during AF and I couldn't live without it. Haven't lost it up there yet :rofl: And yes, my period is very light after I had my coil removed and I think it's due to the hormones not being strong enough to make a good uterine lining. From what I've read the Clomid can fix that, making the eggs better and therefor the corpus luteum which produces progesterone. So I'm hopeful :) I'm not really sure but I think I'd count yesterday as CD 1 if I were you because it turned red then. I haven't spotted in the last year, dunno why, I used to spot before AF. So I'm never confused about when to start counting CD 1.
> 
> I'm going for more action tonight since OPK is getting darker now. Then probably tomorrow, maybe the next day but then I'm DONE :rofl:



:hugs:...thanks for that honey....i will count yesterday as day 1 then and pop that pill tonight as planned........:happydance:

Gosh more kitty bashing :shock::shock:don't know where u get the energy......:rofl:....you're bound to catch that eggy love......:happydance:

xxx


----------



## JASMAK

Hi there
I am going to be starting round six (I think) in about three weeks. I just came back from some time off TTC, because I had a lap/hysterscopy/D&C about 3 weeks ago. They found scarring, and fixed it...so I am going to be back in the saddle again. ;=)


----------



## Bebecake

All of you ladies are hilarious!! :rofl:

Well... I think I am officially 2 dpo... Check my chart... What do you think?

I went in on cd 13 and had an u/s and they found two eggies. One was 26mm and the other was around 18mm. I doubt both were released, but the more the merrier :happydance:

We BD the day before, the day of, and i wanted to give it another go the day after, but my DH couldn't do it... This is so not like him, but it made me :hissy:

Oh well, I guess we did it enough before I ovulated... or let's hope!!! If not, I will blame him :dohh:

Good luck to everyone on the 2WW with clomid. I am dreading a :bfn:, so I am not going to test (or will try not to test :blush:) until AF is due...


----------



## honeybuns72

Bebecake said:


> All of you ladies are hilarious!! :rofl:
> 
> Well... I think I am officially 2 dpo... Check my chart... What do you think?
> 
> I went in on cd 13 and had an u/s and they found two eggies. One was 26mm and the other was around 18mm. I doubt both were released, but the more the merrier :happydance:
> 
> We BD the day before, the day of, and i wanted to give it another go the day after, but my DH couldn't do it... This is so not like him, but it made me :hissy:
> 
> Oh well, I guess we did it enough before I ovulated... or let's hope!!! If not, I will blame him :dohh:
> 
> Good luck to everyone on the 2WW with clomid. I am dreading a :bfn:, so I am not going to test (or will try not to test :blush:) until AF is due...


Hi there Bebecake........:hugs:

:happydance:......yes love I also think u're 2 dpo.....there or there abouts......:happydance:

I'm sure you'll have DTD enough.....my DH gets like this also......when you think about it it is a lot of pressure for them having to get 'GOING' cause it's babymaking time........all we have to do is lie back and open wide.......:rofl::rofl:......well not me cause sometimes I end up doing all the work and he's the one lying back doing nowt.....:hissy:.....:rofl::rofl:

Good luck love and sending you some :dust::dust:

xxxxx


----------



## Phexia

Girls, I have a positive OPK and a PEAK reading on my CBFM. I'm used to getting O pain in my left (cystic) ovary but now I'm getting like this tickling/shock pain in both ovaries although still more on the left, very strange. It starts like an electric shock, tickles a bit and then ends with pain. Did you girls have different O pain with Clomid?


----------



## honeybuns72

Phexia said:


> Girls, I have a positive OPK and a PEAK reading on my CBFM. I'm used to getting O pain in my left (cystic) ovary but now I'm getting like this tickling/shock pain in both ovaries although still more on the left, very strange. It starts like an electric shock, tickles a bit and then ends with pain. Did you girls have different O pain with Clomid?


GO GO GO PHEXIA......:happydance:

Both times when I conceived my sons with clomid I had really bad pains in my ovaries on both sides so I would take this as a very good sign love.....when I took clomid last year for two months I didnt have much ovary pain at all and the clomid was unsuccesful :cry: so I'm definately hoping for lots of side pain very soon........


----------



## MommySierra

Phexia said:


> Girls, I have a positive OPK and a PEAK reading on my CBFM. I'm used to getting O pain in my left (cystic) ovary but now I'm getting like this tickling/shock pain in both ovaries although still more on the left, very strange. It starts like an electric shock, tickles a bit and then ends with pain. Did you girls have different O pain with Clomid?

*WOOHOO YAYYYYYY  I hope this is your month girl  go phexia, go phexia, get your groove on  LOL I'm a little wired this morning, trying to drown out my mood with a large iced caramel latte, and I had to go back and edit LOL, I forgot to add that last month the day I O'd I got sharp side pains that I could barely get up from the bed...so it sounds good *


----------



## Phexia

OMG it's gotten worse, OUCH!! :hissy:


----------



## Angelmarie

How you feeling today Phexia? :hugs:


----------



## Phexia

Better, thanks :) Some twinges and temp still not up, but no pain like yesterday.


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome Honeybuns and Jasmak :hi:
Hope your first round of Clomid is successful!

Phexia, the O pain sounds like a good sign. Glad you're feeling better today!

Bebe, you're in the TWW with me! Yay! FX.

MommySierra, hope this is your cycle hun...

I don't have much to report. I am around 7 dpo today and don't have any real symptoms. I am pretty sure I ovulated, as I had positive OPK's and cramps/twinges last week. I've been taking progesterone every night and I have felt fine. I thought for sure that I would have side effects. I want to POAS so badly, but I am going to wait! :dohh: PMA that this will be my cycle!!!


----------



## honeybuns72

BizyBee said:


> Welcome Honeybuns and Jasmak :hi:
> Hope your first round of Clomid is successful!
> 
> Phexia, the O pain sounds like a good sign. Glad you're feeling better today!
> 
> Bebe, you're in the TWW with me! Yay! FX.
> 
> MommySierra, hope this is your cycle hun...
> 
> I don't have much to report. I am around 7 dpo today and don't have any real symptoms. I am pretty sure I ovulated, as I had positive OPK's and cramps/twinges last week. I've been taking progesterone every night and I have felt fine. I thought for sure that I would have side effects. I want to POAS so badly, but I am going to wait! :dohh: PMA that this will be my cycle!!!


Good luck bizybee.........hang on in there love.....don't test just yet. I know it's really hard but for the best honest cause you would be so dissapointed with a :bfn: and that would be cause you've tested too early honey........:hugs:

I took clomid 14 years ago and 12 years ago and now have two clomid boys 
so I am proof that it works........I wish you all the luck in the world :dust:

Any news phexia? Have you had u're temp rise yet so you can rest up?:rofl: 
xxxx


----------



## Phexia

I have a temp rise!! Thank GOD. I should be 1 DPO now and we're DONE having :sex: :rofl: If you check my chart you´ll see why I'm relieved. I honestly don't know how we managed to do it so often.


----------



## Angelmarie

Yay Phexia - looking good for 1dpo!!! :happydance:

Well DOne on your :sex: marathon!!! Time for a well deserved rest I think!!! :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Yay Phexia! Welcome to the TWW... :happydance:


----------



## Phexia

Thanks girls :D I've had some pain in my left ovary tonight, similar to O pain, do you think it's normal? I'd been pain free for over 24 hours before it so I'm pretty confused.


----------



## MommySierra

*Good Morning Ladies,
My head is pounding with a migraine, I woke up three times last night with hot flashes and I am very emotional today and am holding back the tears from crying at work...Clomid is kicking my a*s this month...I have two days left to take them and I haven't take the one for this morning just because I don't want to take it anymore...Would it be so bad for me to just quit when I am half way there...I am confused and upset :_( I am sorry to be such a gray cloud, I am not usually like this...my hubby keeps putting off his second SA and I am tired of asking for it, how bad is it really? I think he might actually enjoy it, unlike us who have to get poked and prodded :_( 
UGHHHHH Sorry Ladies*


----------



## Phexia

Ohh sorry about the migraine :( I get those too, awful. I don't know about the clomid, I understand if you don't wanna tough it out if you feel so sick. I'd be pissed at my OH if he wouldn't do a SA, specially when you have to go through all sorts of crap.

:hugs: really hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bebecake

Good afternoon ladies!

It looks like we are all "progressing" well :happydance:

I'm on cd 6 and taking progesterone. Besides being bloated (normal) and having really, extremely sore nipples (tmi, sorry!), I dont have any other symptoms... The nipple thing is out of the ordinary for me, but I thikn it has something to do with the estrogen and progesterone I have been taking.

I have a question... I am going out of town for memorial day weekend to float in a river and hang out with some friends. A lot of drinking goes on during this time. I really don't drink that much any more, but I wouldn't mind having a couple over the weekend. I will be 10 dpo when I leave... I don't want to test, but do you think I should test? I will feel horrible if I drink and I realize I am pregnant next week.:dohh:

What are yall's thought!


----------



## BizyBee

Hi Bebe, I think I would test just for piece of mind. It could be too early, but you may get lucky and see a faint line before your trip. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## MommySierra

Phexia said:


> Ohh sorry about the migraine :( I get those too, awful. I don't know about the clomid, I understand if you don't wanna tough it out if you feel so sick. I'd be pissed at my OH if he wouldn't do a SA, specially when you have to go through all sorts of crap.
> 
> :hugs: really hope you feel better soon.

_*
Thanks for understanding, I feel like he is clueless about what we go through during this process...I spoke to my FS who suggested I continue to drink the Clomid and if I want to take a break after this month he will help me in doing so and be there when I want to start up again, after two years of trying I want to give up but then I think if I have gone this far just keep trucking... So after a good cry last night, I am going to continue and see what happens this month and hope for the best...I am on my last day of Clomid (3rd month)*_


----------



## Phexia

:hugs: to mommysierra. I think you're very brave to push through this, although I have 2 kids I do know how much infertility affects a womans life, my siblings are IVF babies ;) (17 year old twins). Don't lose hope, I hope you have a super-O :) :hugs: 

It's so frustrating isn't it about our OH's? Because it's not their body we can't fully expect them to understand, but they're (not all, but mine is, lol) so thick and self centered sometimes that they can't put themselves in our shoes and be compassionate. Men ... *sigh*

Bebecake: I'd test, preferably with a very sensitive 10 mIU test if you have one, since you´ll only be 10 DPO.


----------



## Tigger Momma

MommySierra said:


> Phexia said:
> 
> 
> Ohh sorry about the migraine :( I get those too, awful. I don't know about the clomid, I understand if you don't wanna tough it out if you feel so sick. I'd be pissed at my OH if he wouldn't do a SA, specially when you have to go through all sorts of crap.
> 
> :hugs: really hope you feel better soon.
> 
> _*
> Thanks for understanding, I feel like he is clueless about what we go through during this process...I spoke to my FS who suggested I continue to drink the Clomid and if I want to take a break after this month he will help me in doing so and be there when I want to start up again, after two years of trying I want to give up but then I think if I have gone this far just keep trucking... So after a good cry last night, I am going to continue and see what happens this month and hope for the best...I am on my last day of Clomid (3rd month)*_Click to expand...


Is it really that bad. Doc will be putting me on Clomid in 3 weeks time so I am excited to start but also looking at the reviews from you ladies, It may not be anything to be soo excited about..........any comments on Clomid for a Pre first timer


----------



## MommySierra

Mrslarkins08 said:


> MommySierra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phexia said:
> 
> 
> Ohh sorry about the migraine :( I get those too, awful. I don't know about the clomid, I understand if you don't wanna tough it out if you feel so sick. I'd be pissed at my OH if he wouldn't do a SA, specially when you have to go through all sorts of crap.
> 
> :hugs: really hope you feel better soon.
> 
> _*
> Thanks for understanding, I feel like he is clueless about what we go through during this process...I spoke to my FS who suggested I continue to drink the Clomid and if I want to take a break after this month he will help me in doing so and be there when I want to start up again, after two years of trying I want to give up but then I think if I have gone this far just keep trucking... So after a good cry last night, I am going to continue and see what happens this month and hope for the best...I am on my last day of Clomid (3rd month)*_Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it really that bad. Doc will be putting me on Clomid in 3 weeks time so I am excited to start but also looking at the reviews from you ladies, It may not be anything to be soo excited about..........any comments on Clomid for a Pre first timerClick to expand...


*I am so sorry if my post is making you doubt Clomid , I love Clomid , I haven't ovulated a day in my life until I started Clomid...I am not sure why the side effects are kicking my butt the way that they are but everyones body and resistance is different...I apologize for being a whiner  I guess it didn't help that my hubby is ball lagging his second SA...I have seen many clomid success stories and those are the ones that I read about to keep me going...I hope your first month is a successful one and you get to see a before round number 2.*


----------



## Bebecake

BizyBee said:


> Hi Bebe, I think I would test just for piece of mind. It could be too early, but you may get lucky and see a faint line before your trip. Good luck and have fun!

I'm worried that it will be a :bfn:. I feel like I should, but I'm deathly scared of seeing that dreaded :bfn: and the :witch:


----------



## Bebecake

Phexia said:


> :hugs: to mommysierra. I think you're very brave to push through this, although I have 2 kids I do know how much infertility affects a womans life, my siblings are IVF babies ;) (17 year old twins). Don't lose hope, I hope you have a super-O :) :hugs:
> 
> It's so frustrating isn't it about our OH's? Because it's not their body we can't fully expect them to understand, but they're (not all, but mine is, lol) so thick and self centered sometimes that they can't put themselves in our shoes and be compassionate. Men ... *sigh*
> 
> Bebecake: I'd test, preferably with a very sensitive 10 mIU test if you have one, since you´ll only be 10 DPO.

Which tests are 10 miu? I have a First Response test and a Clear Blue Digi?


----------



## Phexia

They're both 25 mIU I think, but I'd use the FRER.


----------



## BizyBee

Mrslarkins08 said:


> MommySierra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phexia said:
> 
> 
> Ohh sorry about the migraine :( I get those too, awful. I don't know about the clomid, I understand if you don't wanna tough it out if you feel so sick. I'd be pissed at my OH if he wouldn't do a SA, specially when you have to go through all sorts of crap.
> 
> :hugs: really hope you feel better soon.
> 
> _*
> Thanks for understanding, I feel like he is clueless about what we go through during this process...I spoke to my FS who suggested I continue to drink the Clomid and if I want to take a break after this month he will help me in doing so and be there when I want to start up again, after two years of trying I want to give up but then I think if I have gone this far just keep trucking... So after a good cry last night, I am going to continue and see what happens this month and hope for the best...I am on my last day of Clomid (3rd month)*_Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it really that bad. Doc will be putting me on Clomid in 3 weeks time so I am excited to start but also looking at the reviews from you ladies, It may not be anything to be soo excited about..........any comments on Clomid for a Pre first timerClick to expand...

Don't worry hun! I was on the 50mg dose and had no side effects. I also took it before bed, so that may have helped.


----------



## Jessica0901

Hello, I'm on my third cycle of clomid, I've just joined so am new to all this, but its good to know other ladies are going through the same thing. I wasn't ovulating before but ovulated on the first cycle and have ovulated since which is good, but I still feel disappointed I'm not pregnant yet! I think I expected it to happen straight away! Also I'm not sure how I'll know til my AF is late, as now, before AF is due, I get sore breasts, cramping and spotting, which are apparently early pregnancy symtoms too! so confusing! Been TTC for 18 months.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## lioness168

Hi guys I was wondering if I could join. I have a question in regards to Clomid as a first time user to be. 

I have just had a lap and had some endo removed along with some other repairs. The FS has sent DH and I away to tcc with some low dose Clomid even though I am ovulating on my own. My lap was on the 12/5 and had about 5 - 6 days of light bleeding afterwards. Today is CD29 and I am not bleeding and a bit confused when this cycle starts so I can take my first dose of Clomid. My cycles usually start anywhere from CD26 to CD29.

Should I start taking the Clomid exstimating that today is CD2 (he said to start taking Clomid on CD2), or do I wait as I have missed the day as the lap may have upset my cycle? Does anyone know if you have a lap with a D&C mid cycle if you have a normal :witch: that cycle or not?

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated as I am a little confused on what to do. I would like to stat taking it this cycle since I'm off work so I can see if I have any side effects, rather than being at work when the side effects may happen.


----------



## honeybuns72

lioness168 said:


> Hi guys I was wondering if I could join. I have a question in regards to Clomid as a first time user to be.
> 
> I have just had a lap and had some endo removed along with some other repairs. The FS has sent DH and I away to tcc with some low dose Clomid even though I am ovulating on my own. My lap was on the 12/5 and had about 5 - 6 days of light bleeding afterwards. Today is CD29 and I am not bleeding and a bit confused when this cycle starts so I can take my first dose of Clomid. My cycles usually start anywhere from CD26 to CD29.
> 
> Should I start taking the Clomid exstimating that today is CD2 (he said to start taking Clomid on CD2), or do I wait as I have missed the day as the lap may have upset my cycle? Does anyone know if you have a lap with a D&C mid cycle if you have a normal :witch: that cycle or not?
> 
> Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated as I am a little confused on what to do. I would like to stat taking it this cycle since I'm off work so I can see if I have any side effects, rather than being at work when the side effects may happen.

 Hi there love.....I know not to take clomid till 2nd day of proper bleeding incase you're pregnant and clomid could damage the baby so don't take it till your cycle starts properly and not to count spotting as day 1 - count red flow as day 1. Don't remember what my cycle was like after a D&C as it was 14 years ago now...:dohh:....but I have taken clomid twice before and had two clomid sons - one is 13 and the other is 11 ......I am on clomid again now tryiing for my fourth.
I wish you all the luck in the world love and clomid will probably be the little boost you and DH need to get your :baby:

xxxx


----------



## Phexia

Did you have raised post O temps with clomid? Mine seems a bit higher this cycle but it could also be from a sunburn :shy:


----------



## miel

you chart looks really good Phexia !!!
how are you feeling?


----------



## Phexia

I'm feeling ok :) Got a bunch of symptoms but I usually get them after ovulation anyway so I can't be sure of anything. Plus I think it's a bit too early for symptom spotting :rofl:


----------



## miel

well keep temping ...so can see your progress:)


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome Jessica and Lioness. :hi:

Miel darling, it's been 10 weeks already? How are you feeling? Love the new photo!


----------



## Phexia

I have no idea why my temp is higher, the only explanation I have is the clomid. Did it raise your temp girls?


----------



## BizyBee

I don't temp, so I'm not much help Phex. I hope it's high due to a bfp!!!


----------



## proudmommyto1

My 2ww on the first round of clomid is over, I start my 2nd round of clomid today. The nurse actually scheduled the u/s for the right day this time. So hopefully it will turn out better this time.


----------



## hayley2

Phexia said:


> I have no idea why my temp is higher, the only explanation I have is the clomid. Did it raise your temp girls?


Hi girls i would love to know whether Clomid made anyones temp higher than normal. My chart is very different to my last 2 cycles without Clomid.

:hug:


----------



## Phexia

I asked the girls in the FF chat and one of them said that clomid does raise your temp after O.


----------



## MommySierra

*Hi Ladies,
I am back to work after a nice weekend with my hubby and although we didn't  but we had a good time...I just wasn't into it, not sure what is going on...I did do an opk last night after saying I wouldn't but I couldn't help but check, you know me and the need to pee on something LOL...I will definitely try today cd16 and test again...Hope everyone had a great weekend *


----------



## Phexia

Girls, it looks like my first Clomid cycle worked :D I've posted BFP pics in my journal. It hasn't sunken in yet and I'm scared because I had a chemical pregnancy last cycle.


----------



## nnn84

Hi Ladies,

Just after some advice please. I was diagnosed with PCOS during an early miscarriage internal scan at my last cycle.

My cycles (all 3 since September 08) have ranged from 130 days - non ovulatory to 45 days - ending in miscarriage.

Im going back to the docs tomorrow, because I don't seem to be ovulating often enough for my liking! Last time I spoke to the docs she said that if nothing was to happen, then I would be referred and put on Clomid.

So I have a few questions about Clomid before my appointment tomorrow, so I can know what she is talking about when she tels me more about it.

1 - As my cycles are 45-130 days long, will Clomid shorten these cycles if I successfully ovulate?? e.g. back to a 28 day cycle

2 - Has anyone else had experience using Clomid due to PCOS and non ovulation?? What happened, how are you finding it??

3 - Is it the doc who prescribes it or will I have to be referred??

4 - What will they do if I need to get referred?? What happens first??

Sorry for the long post, and soooo many questions, but Im trying to build myself up ready for my appointment tomorrow.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ClaireLR

Wahooooooo go Phexia! Just checked out your pics and those lines look fab!!!!! Congratulations!

I am on CD 16 and actually, for the first time ever (well at least since I started TTC) ov'd on day 14! We BD on Friday night and saturday night and Ovd on Sunday night, do you think I've done enough? I feel like we should have BD again on Sunday night but OH wasn't here :hissy: Hope I'm preg this month, my best friend has literally just found out she is pregnant and I want to be bump buddies with her soooooo much!! x x x


----------



## ClaireLR

nnn84 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just after some advice please. I was diagnosed with PCOS during an early miscarriage internal scan at my last cycle.
> 
> My cycles (all 3 since September 08) have ranged from 130 days - non ovulatory to 45 days - ending in miscarriage.
> 
> Im going back to the docs tomorrow, because I don't seem to be ovulating often enough for my liking! Last time I spoke to the docs she said that if nothing was to happen, then I would be referred and put on Clomid.
> 
> So I have a few questions about Clomid before my appointment tomorrow, so I can know what she is talking about when she tels me more about it.
> 
> 1 - As my cycles are 45-130 days long, will Clomid shorten these cycles if I successfully ovulate?? e.g. back to a 28 day cycle
> 
> 2 - Has anyone else had experience using Clomid due to PCOS and non ovulation?? What happened, how are you finding it??
> 
> 3 - Is it the doc who prescribes it or will I have to be referred??
> 
> 4 - What will they do if I need to get referred?? What happens first??
> 
> Sorry for the long post, and soooo many questions, but Im trying to build myself up ready for my appointment tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks everyone!

Hello! :hi: I am on month 2 of Clomid, my cycle last month was 30 days whereas it had been 48 (I think) the month before. I've ovulated on day 14 this month so assuming I dont get my BFP then I am on for a "normal" 28 day cycle. My GP prescribed it for me, not sure if thats the same in every area - my GP specialises in obs/gynae so maybe thats why. 

Hope you get your Clomid followed by your :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Phexia

Claire: I think that's enough :sex: ;) you're definitely in the game for this cycle :D Good luck :dust:

nnn84: I have mild PCOS, had long and irregular cycles but did sometimes ovulate but very late and "weak", did manage to conceive twice on my own though. This was my first clomid cycle and I ovulated on CD 18, very early for me!! Women usually take Clomid early in the cycle and ovulate 5-10 days later, so yes, it should shorten your cycle. I can't answer the non-ovulation part because I did sometimes ov on my own. I can't answer who gives you the clomid because the health system is different in my country. But I wish you good luck :dust: Hope your doc can give you some answers and hopefully the clomid works for you.


----------



## nnn84

Thanks both!

Looking forward to the appointment tomorrow as I want to get that :bfp: so badly!

Good luck to you all and plenty of :dust::dust::dust: I will pop back to catch up with you all after my appointment!

xx


----------



## Bebecake

Way to go Phexia! I am super jealous as I tested today at 14dpo and I got a :bfn:. I'm so excited for you. I wish you a very healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Phexia

Thank you Bebecake, and I'm really sorry about the BFN :( Was it your fist clomid round or are you starting it next cycle?


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats again Phexia!

I, unfortunately, am out this cycle... :witch: arrived this morning. :cry:

I'm very sad, but I'm going to have a few drinks and get on with it. Here's to round 2! :wine:


----------



## MommySierra

BizyBee said:


> Congrats again Phexia!
> 
> I, unfortunately, am out this cycle... :witch: arrived this morning. :cry:
> 
> I'm very sad, but I'm going to have a few drinks and get on with it. Here's to round 2! :wine:

*
 Hey girl, sorry that  got you this cycle   Fingers crossed for Round 2, I am still testing for ov and the lines are getting darker...If nothing for this month I am out for a break *


----------



## Angelmarie

Good luck!!! I hope this month is the month for you and you needn't have to take a break! 

:dust:


----------



## MommySierra

*Good Morning Ladies,
Thanks Angelmarie, I hope this month will be it and I won't feel so down that I will need a break...It was hard but no large coffee for me today, I need it because I am tired but I have good news, third month of Clomid and 2nd month in a row with pos ov test on cd17 YAYY, so I managed to get my booty in gear and  last night and I will again today to cover all basis...Sorry the pic is dark my cell phone camera sucks...about to start my 2ww soon, who's in with me?*
https://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc317/MommySierra/Image-4.jpg


----------



## Phexia

That's a nice positive OPK :D


----------



## Angelmarie

Thats a fab positive opk! Clomid made me O on cd17 too! 

Get busy girly! :sex:

oodles of :dust:


----------



## hopeful4baby

:hi: Girls,

can I join you on your thread? I'm on my first round of clomid after 2 years of TTC naturally since my 2nd m/c. I've managed to conceive naturally really fast, but neither of them was a sticky one. :cry: We are classed as unexplained infertility as there was no problem found. I ovulate and have regular cycles, all tests good for me + DH.

I must have ovulated today or yesterday according to OPKs. I had a very sharp ovulation pain 2 days ago. That day I was also super irritated, moody and tired + bit of spots beforehand and hot flushes in the morning before getting up up to day 10. 2ww for me now.

I've got a big hope, Clomid seems to work for a lot of people, but I'm trying not to get too excited as it is only our 1st go.

My pre-O temps look quite different from previous charts before, but I had a bit of cold on the beginning of my cycle, perhaps that's why.

Hoping, praying and believing!

Congrats to Phexia! :happydance:

Sorry to hear AF visited Bebecake and BizyBee. :hugs: Good luck to the next round!!


----------



## Phexia

Welcome :hugs: I hope clomid does the trick for you. FX'd for a sticky bean.


----------



## MommySierra

hopeful4baby said:


> :hi: Girls,
> 
> can I join you on your thread? I'm on my first round of clomid after 2 years of TTC naturally since my 2nd m/c. I've managed to conceive naturally really fast, but neither of them was a sticky one. :cry: We are classed as unexplained infertility as there was no problem found. I ovulate and have regular cycles, all tests good for me + DH.
> 
> I must have ovulated today or yesterday according to OPKs. I had a very sharp ovulation pain 2 days ago. That day I was also super irritated, moody and tired + bit of spots beforehand and hot flushes in the morning before getting up up to day 10. 2ww for me now.
> 
> I've got a big hope, Clomid seems to work for a lot of people, but I'm trying not to get too excited as it is only our 1st go.
> 
> My pre-O temps look quite different from previous charts before, but I had a bit of cold on the beginning of my cycle, perhaps that's why.
> 
> Hoping, praying and believing!
> 
> Congrats to Phexia! :happydance:
> 
> Sorry to hear AF visited Bebecake and BizyBee. :hugs: Good luck to the next round!!

* Welcome, I have gotten most of my info on clomid from the group  I didn't ov my first round of clomid but I did ov the following two months, we have many first round clomid success stories, I wish you lots of luck this round...Sharp pains are a good sign, from what I have experienced and read...I am on my 2ww wait as well  here's to fingers and toes crossed but not our legs  *


----------



## readyforbaby

Nice OPK MommySierra! 

I am waiting to get my first period after my miscarriage (lasted from about May 8-14) so I know I still have a little bit of time - I have heard about 4-6 weeks from miscarriage. I am so anxious to get AF now and start clomid. I think I am going to take it days 2-6. Anyone else who took it straight after miscarriage have any luck? While I am still saddened by my loss, I do not want to wait to try again.


----------



## Bebecake

Phexia said:


> Thank you Bebecake, and I'm really sorry about the BFN :( Was it your fist clomid round or are you starting it next cycle?

Sorry! I was in Vegas with my husband for a long weekend...

I just finished my first round of clomid. I had two good size follicles :( I started my second round on Saturday. I'm really bummed because I think my husband is going to be out of town when I ovulate :hissy:


----------



## Bebecake

BizyBee said:


> Congrats again Phexia!
> 
> I, unfortunately, am out this cycle... :witch: arrived this morning. :cry:
> 
> I'm very sad, but I'm going to have a few drinks and get on with it. Here's to round 2! :wine:

I was right with you! I started on Thursday... 

I was so bummed :cry: I already knew because I got a :bfn: on 14dpo. I'm not going to test this cycle! I am going to be strong! I pray that my husband is in town to BD enough to get the job done :rofl:

Good luck this month! I pray it is successful!


----------



## JASMAK

Bebecake said:


> BizyBee said:
> 
> 
> Congrats again Phexia!
> 
> I, unfortunately, am out this cycle... :witch: arrived this morning. :cry:
> 
> I'm very sad, but I'm going to have a few drinks and get on with it. Here's to round 2! :wine:
> 
> I was right with you! I started on Thursday...
> 
> I was so bummed :cry: I already knew because I got a :bfn: on 14dpo. I'm not going to test this cycle! I am going to be strong! I pray that my husband is in town to BD enough to get the job done :rofl:
> 
> Good luck this month! I pray it is successful!Click to expand...

Sorry to hear the witch got you. :hug:



I am starting tomorrow!


----------



## proudmommyto1

I went today for the follicle scan and got great news. The dr said that we have several great follicles and he is very optimistic this time. I got the ovidrel shot and he said to bd every day till sunday...........woohoo don't have to tell me twice. lol good luck chickies


----------



## mrsando

_hiya everyone! found reading peoples different experiences with clomid really helpfull! i took my first tablet of my first course today!!
and im not sure what to expect really!! me and my husband have been trying for 4years! and the doctor found my body had stop ovulating!! so hopefully this treatment will work!! fingers crossed!! as for side effects ive heard so many things??!! im not sure when or if ill get any! being feeling slighty hot and dizzy today but apart from that i dont feel any different (not sure why i thought i would!) but im excited to see the outcome!! good luck to all the ladies trying!! xxxxxxx_


----------



## MommySierra

mrsando said:


> _hiya everyone! found reading peoples different experiences with clomid really helpfull! i took my first tablet of my first course today!!
> and im not sure what to expect really!! me and my husband have been trying for 4years! and the doctor found my body had stop ovulating!! so hopefully this treatment will work!! fingers crossed!! as for side effects ive heard so many things??!! im not sure when or if ill get any! being feeling slighty hot and dizzy today but apart from that i dont feel any different (not sure why i thought i would!) but im excited to see the outcome!! good luck to all the ladies trying!! xxxxxxx_

*Congrats on starting your 1st cycle of Clomid , I hate the side effects  but I can tell you that It has helped me ovulate , I am on my third round (and hopefully final for now)...Good Luck this month  

I use this website as a guide line, I hope it helps  
https://babymed.com/tools/fertility/clomid/ *


----------



## mrsando

thanks!! xxxx what side effects did u get?! ive been so emotional today?? which ive reads a side effect!! xx


----------



## MommySierra

mrsando said:


> thanks!! xxxx what side effects did u get?! ive been so emotional today?? which ive reads a side effect!! xx

*OMG I think I pretty much got every side effect possible, it did bring me a little down, but we have to keep trucking forward...I got migraines early on, and the hot flashes 2nd day into it, especially at night, I got dizzy and blurred vision but that only happened this past month, I got really sore boobs right after ov but this month no sore boobs so not sure what that is about...I also got really bad cramps right after ov during month one and two, this month nothing...I got nausea and a yeast infection but I think it was just my hormones out of wack...Clomid will definitely mess around with ya in the emotions department but all is worth it when you see that positive ov test strip...I have never ov'd EVER! and once I took Clomid month 2 & 3 I ov'd on CD17 (both months)...Good luck and please PM me if you want to chat one on one  *


----------



## hayley352

i am on my 9th cycle of clomid and i found it helps if you take the tablets at night, it helps with the hot flushes, apert from that i had no other side effects.


----------



## louiserad

Can i join in?!

I have had my first round of clomid starting taking it on day 2 (2nd May) was having early pregnancy symptoms so did a test on 29th May but it was :bfn: :cry:

It is now day 33 and still no sign of the :witch: but i have had cramps a couple of times about a week apart. Could this mean the :witch: is on her way?

Im not sure when to test again. The gyno never said anything about any injections, OPK so not sure how to up my chances of gettig the :bfp:

Any help would be appreciated 

:hug:


----------



## BizyBee

:hi: to the new members! Welcome to the group. Hope you get a bfp soon and don't have to stay too long...


----------



## MommySierra

* Morning Ladies,
I took a hpt this morning 9 dpo and it was the usual , I am starting to loose hope for this month...I know its not over until the  arrives but I am just feeling down ...I need to get my mind off of things...How is everyone else doing?*


----------



## louiserad

Im sure it will happen soon :hug:

Im still waiting for the :witch: to come along. Have done 2 tests but still the usual :bfn: :cry:


----------



## hopeful4baby

Hello Girls! :hi:

7dpo, 1st round of clomid 50mg. I wonder whether any of you had increased creamy cm. I seem to have tons of it since the ovulation, it's like hand lotion. I feel a bit bloated all the time and constipated. Any of you had this? I know it's too early for some, but I feel AF will visit us yeat again.

Proudmommy - Good luck with your BD schedule, hoping that's all you need to do!

Sierra & Louiserad - FX this month will still surprise you with :bfp: !

Hayley - Can I pls ask..you are saying you are on your 9th cycle. I thought it was prescribed only for 6months..

Good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## readyforbaby

MommySierra, 
When I got my BFP it wasn't until about 14-16 dpo so don't fret - as you said, it ain't over til it's over!


----------



## honeybuns72

Hi girls......step away from those tests mommysierra.....:rofl: 9 dpo is still very early love so don't worry - there's still plenty of time ......FX for you...:hugs:

Welcome to all newbies and sorry that horrid :witch: got you bizybee and bebcakes.....:hugs:

AFM am 8 dpo today and no symptoms apart from lots of creamy CM and VERY constipated!! I don't think Ive been properly for days.....:hissy: Not feeling very optimistic TBH but that's just me all over.....lol....

Good luck to all in the two week wait and to the ones waiting to catch those eggies....:hugs:


xxx


----------



## Bebecake

MommySierra said:


> * Morning Ladies,
> I took a hpt this morning 9 dpo and it was the usual , I am starting to loose hope for this month...I know its not over until the  arrives but I am just feeling down ...I need to get my mind off of things...How is everyone else doing?*

I was right there with you last month... It was so hard to not test, but this month... I WILL PUT DOWN THE STICK AND NOT PEE ON IT UNTIL 14 DPO!!!

It is so hard, but try to resist for a few more days... AF was always such a horrible thing for me to get, but I will tell you... a :bfn: is so much worse :(

9dpo is early, so give yourself some hope and wait a few more days... What doesn't kill you, will only make you stronger :hugs:

Good Luck this month to EVERYONE! I am no where near testing, but I know I will probably be out, because my husband isn't oing to be in town :( 

Ohhh goodness bring on the tears... :cry:


----------



## hopeful4baby

Bebecake - Hoping you'll catch it this month!!

I've been in a similar situation this month. We've just made it, but still wasn't good enough. I've started having my usual PMS symptoms yesterday (I was 8dpo), which are slight cramps and awful burning lower backache. Just like every month!:cry: Because I have been pregnant before I KNOW it means it's not worked. So, just waiting for the dreadful :witch: and we'll be starting all over again.

MommySierra - I agree with girls 9dpo it's too way too early! FX!!

Also FX for you all!


----------



## JASMAK

I take my last pill tomorrow, and we start BDing tomorrow as well, until CD 16. Crossing my fingers, toes, arms, eyes...


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck girls! :dust:

I am on CD12 and have nothing to report yet. I started my first acupuncture treatment last Friday and I go again this Friday. It was a positive experience and I'm glad I tried it!


----------



## hayley352

hopeful4baby said:


> Hello Girls! :hi:
> 
> 7dpo, 1st round of clomid 50mg. I wonder whether any of you had increased creamy cm. I seem to have tons of it since the ovulation, it's like hand lotion. I feel a bit bloated all the time and constipated. Any of you had this? I know it's too early for some, but I feel AF will visit us yeat again.
> 
> Proudmommy - Good luck with your BD schedule, hoping that's all you need to do!
> 
> Sierra & Louiserad - FX this month will still surprise you with :bfp: !
> 
> Hayley - Can I pls ask..you are saying you are on your 9th cycle. I thought it was prescribed only for 6months..
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!!


yes i am on my 9th cycle, the clinic have told me it can be prescibed up to a year but no more. im being referred for iui and they have said they will possibly use clomid with it. it is working, i am ovulating just not catching the eggy.


----------



## honeybuns72

Just popping in to say that I've started spotting this morning at 12 dpo so looks like :witch: is coming to get me early this month. Tested with an IC just to see and obviously a :bfn: - don't know why I torture myself like that....:dohh: So 17 months later still no :bfp:....

:cry: I give up :cry:

Have decided not to carry on trying and so won't be taking the clomid next cycle. It's obviously not meant to be .....good luck to all still in the running and hope you all get the :bfp: you rightly deserve.......:hugs:


xxxx


----------



## MommySierra

honeybuns72 said:


> Just popping in to say that I've started spotting this morning at 12 dpo so looks like :witch: is coming to get me early this month. Tested with an IC just to see and obviously a :bfn: - don't know why I torture myself like that....:dohh: So 17 months later still no :bfp:....
> 
> :cry: I give up :cry:
> 
> Have decided not to carry on trying and so won't be taking the clomid next cycle. It's obviously not meant to be .....good luck to all still in the running and hope you all get the :bfp: you rightly deserve.......:hugs:
> 
> 
> xxxx

*I am so sorry girl  I know what it feels like to want to take a break and not want to try anymore... I can tell you to try one more month, maybe you can be stronger than me...I am having strong cramping my self and didn't test this morning because I am tired of seeing  after ...I had one last round of clomid to take (my 4th round before I go back to my FS for more options) and I am so up in the air, I am pushing towards not taking it...This is the end of the line for me, I am tired, depressed and although I am CD29 but cramping stronger than any other month, I am sure all will go to plan like it does every month I will have  on CD33 this upcoming Friday...It will be hard but I am not testing anymore until I am officially late which I know will not happen  I hope you feel better girl and I am sorry I am not much of a consolation *


----------



## Curlywurly

Hi all, just thought I'd pop in and say hello. I'm on my 4th cycle of Clomid and on CD24 of a 33-34 day cycle. Had spotting and cramps about 7DPO this month and at the weekend bbs were sore-as but they seem to have calmed down today. On a real downer for some today with the hormones and not feeling positive again this month. (Feel a bit nauseaus as well and have a headache but I think thats me wishful thinking!)

Of course like everybody got my hopes up a bit and did a HPT anyway 12DPO (this morning) and got a :bfn:. I know still early but couldnt resist after reading posts on here (only joined last week).

2 cycles to go and then looking at IVF which I dont know if I can face :-(. Have PCOS and have had different gynae problems for 15 years and just fed up today lol! Been attedning gynae on and off that length of time and we're all sick of looking at each other :hissy:. Please ignore me, I'm sounding like a moaning minnie but I know its good to vent and we're all going through the same...

Does anybody have a link for Clomid side effects as I've lost mine?

Good luck to all this month xo


----------



## louiserad

Im on my first round of clomid, not sure whether i have ovulated. Not going back to have scans until after round three of clomid.

Im on day 40 now, had two :bfn: and still no sign of the :witch:. Not sure when she will turn up as ive not had a proper cycle since my mum passed away 3 years ago. Also been diagnosed with PCOS but not been told how bad it is :cry:


----------



## MommySierra

louiserad said:


> Im on my first round of clomid, not sure whether i have ovulated. Not going back to have scans until after round three of clomid.
> 
> Im on day 40 now, had two :bfn: and still no sign of the :witch:. Not sure when she will turn up as ive not had a proper cycle since my mum passed away 3 years ago. Also been diagnosed with PCOS but not been told how bad it is :cry:

*Hi there,
My first round of Clomid I got  after 33 days, I went to my FS and asked if that is normal to have a delayed period, he informed me that with Clomid you will alway get a period, and to just wait it out...I did get my progesterone blood work done at CD21 but after 3 rounds of clomid I realized that I do not ov on CD14 but actually on CD17, that can affect your blood test results as well...Check out this website https://babymed.com/tools/fertility/clomid/
It can help you figure out when you may have ov'd...As per docs instructions, you must try to  every other day around CD14 until you get ...I know it is easier said than done because I am always inpatient  and get tired but I am think if you are not pregnant,  will come soon...I would test 16DPO just to cover all possible basis...good luck and I hope this helps*


----------



## louiserad

Thanks mommyseirra i will give the website a go. Im not even sure if i am o'ing either so im just gonna have to wait for the :witch: to turn up in her own time!

xx


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: honeybuns, sorry... :sad:

MommySierra, hope :witch: doesn't get you on Friday. GL...

Hi CurlyWurly, welcome to the board. :hi:

Louiserad, do you know if you ovulated last cycle? If you O'ed late, it could affect when AF arrives. I didn't O until day 18/19 last cycle.


----------



## louiserad

BizyBee said:


> :hugs: honeybuns, sorry... :sad:
> 
> MommySierra, hope :witch: doesn't get you on Friday. GL...
> 
> Hi CurlyWurly, welcome to the board. :hi:
> 
> Louiserad, do you know if you ovulated last cycle? If you O'ed late, it could affect when AF arrives. I didn't O until day 18/19 last cycle.


Im not sure BizyBee as the gyno gave me norethisterone (sp) to reboot my cycles as he called it. 

I have bought OPK's but have read that these arent always accurate with PCOS?


----------



## sassygirlj

Hi All!

My name is Jessica and I will be starting clomid next cycle and I was wondering if any of you experienced weight gain on clomid. That is definitely the last side effect I need!! I will be taking metformin and clomid together! Thank you, and I will everyone luck in getting our :bfp:s


----------



## Curlywurly

sassygirlj said:


> Hi All!
> 
> My name is Jessica and I will be starting clomid next cycle and I was wondering if any of you experienced weight gain on clomid. That is definitely the last side effect I need!! I will be taking metformin and clomid together! Thank you, and I will everyone luck in getting our :bfp:s

Hiya and welcome, good luck with the Clomid. I have put on some weight but tbh I was a bit thin and I think its been more me comfort eating than anything to do with the Clomid. I do get VERY bloated though, like my stomach is going to burst but it only lasts the few days before :witch: arrives. Basically I fluctuate 1/2 stone but I believe this is normal for a woman anyway!

x


----------



## EMYJC

Hi, please can you help me. I have not had a cycle since stopping the pill in Jan. Had a slight bleed April 8th, but nothing since. Visited doctor today, bloods ok he says. He said I couldnt have provera as you have to take that on CD21 and I dont have a cycle. He has therefore prescribed me with 50mg Clomid for 5 days. As I dont have a cycle should I just take it whenever?? 

Also he was adamant I should use a condom for 3 weeks following due to risk of multiple births but reading on here everyone seems to be BD'ing regardless. I am really confused, what am I supposed to do with this? Sorry to sound dumb x

I go on holiday 3rd-10th July, do you think I should wait until i get back to take it as I dont want AF while away.


----------



## Curlywurly

Emmm, confusing info indeed. Multiple pregnancies are a risk with Clomid whether its your first cycle of 6th! Unless, he is just wanting you to take it for a month to try and kick start your AFs? Then hopefully conceive naturally. It really is up to you if you are happy to risk a multiple birth, I know most are thankful to get a BFP so aren't too worried about it.

It's really up to you when you take it as well, cycles on Clomid vary from 24-65 days from what I've seen on here so its pot luck when your AF may start I think.

Somebody with more experience may be able to advise more, I hope that helps at least helps a little.

Best of luck! Keep us posted xo


----------



## Curlywurly

Girls - can I vent please?! On CD25 of a 33-34 day cycle and I'm ready to kill things! This is cycle 4 of Clomid I am on and I am finding the side-effects harder and more pronounced each cycle. My BBS are tingling and tender, bloated, loads of watery CM, I'm very emotional and have been drinking rescue remedy never mind sip it. DH is on red alert bless him :-(. Not even thinking it could be positive signs as too scared and its at least another few days before I dare test again.

Has anybody else found their symptoms getting worse as they go on? I don't know if I could face another 2 cycles if I think its going to get worse. I'm also interested to hear if people only feel side-effects when actually taking the meds or throughout their cycles?

Trying to stay sane and not kill the DH..... xo


----------



## EMYJC

Aw thanks Curly Wurly. Yes I think his aim was to just kick start my cycle and then let me try and conceive naturally. I am just going to go for it and try and BD every other day from then on til I get a period or hopefully a BFP!! :) Best of luck to you. x Dont think I'll take til after holiday so I dont have shitty side effects.


----------



## hopeful4baby

EMYJC - Sorry not really able to help, as I'm taking clomid in spite of regular period and ovulating.
CURLYWURLY - I've started my 2nd cycle and I must say 1ww was worse for side effects than 1st. I've had tons of CM, I felt increadibly bloated, I couldn't fit into any of my trousers and was sooo constipated, it all eased of on 2ww. But overal I'd say everything was more exaggerated. Even my PMT hormones went through the roof. I really hope it won't be getting worse with each cycle!
SASSYGIRL - No, I haven't gained any weight. I was bloated as I said at one point but it was gone again.
BIZZYBEE - Good luck with your acupunture!
HAYLEY - Thank you. There we go again. Everything differs, depend who you see. My FS was so adamant that you can't take more than 6 cycles in your lifetime!! Good luck with IUI!!
HONEYBUNS72 - It's getting worse as numbers grow bigger! I'm now on my 27 or 29 cycle since our 2nd m/c. I've lost the count now! I'm sure as you get to the new cycle the new hope will emerge when you remember what it is that you are trying for!

Good luck to everyone else. MOMMYSIERRA, LOUISERAID, BEBECAKE and everone else I haven't mentioned!! May was such a great month for BFPs in this section and lots of them were Clomid, so FX for ous all!!!:hug:


----------



## sassygirlj

Thank you for everyone's helpful replies!!!


----------



## manchester1

help.!!! my doc has given me a 3 month supply of clomid 50mg and 3 month supply of norethisterone and basically sent meaway and said if that doesnt work well have to refer you to a gynea. help! i no have to take a norethisterone 3 times daily for 10 days to induce a period then to take clomid from day 2 for 5 days and thats literallyit.

i dont no what else,hes not getting me checked or anything and i dont no when i 'should' ovulate while being on clomid or anythin :-s


----------



## Curlywurly

manchester1 said:


> help.!!! my doc has given me a 3 month supply of clomid 50mg and 3 month supply of norethisterone and basically sent meaway and said if that doesnt work well have to refer you to a gynea. help! i no have to take a norethisterone 3 times daily for 10 days to induce a period then to take clomid from day 2 for 5 days and thats literallyit.
> 
> i dont no what else,hes not getting me checked or anything and i dont no when i 'should' ovulate while being on clomid or anythin :-s

Hey Manchester, try not to panic, although I know that's easy said when this is all thrust at you. GPs work differently across the country, I was sent to gynae and my treatment is through them. Have you had any tests done at all? Like why has he prescribed this in the first place? Have you been diagnosed with anything or just lack of AFs?

I normally get a 21day blood test to confirm if I have ovulated, but that obviously after ovulation has taken place which varies for every person but is normally around CD12-18. I've only just joined here as well and it is really worthwhile spending a couple of hours going through the TTC and LTTTC threads as there's loads of advice on there when to calculate you will ovulate, tests and checks to see if you are about to or are ovulating.

This is one of the links I have picked up through here;

https://babymed.com/tools/fertility/clomid/Default.aspx 

Use it in conjunction with OPKs and taking your temp. The lessons that are emailed from this site are great too and it shows you how to start charting etc - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php 

I've just starting charting so dont worry I still find a lot of this confusing too!

Best of luck honey, please ask more if need be, thats why we're all here :hug:

xo


----------



## manchester1

thanks curly wurly.

was diagnosed with pcos when i was about 14, only had 3 or 4 AF's in last 12 months.

i am going to start charting from tomorrow.

i hope i get my BFP on first round of clomid!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## MommySierra

*  Good Afternoon Ladies,
Well I am officially out for this month that  just started and my cramps are getting worse...I feel horrible, but its not like I didn't know it was coming, I was cramping for a few days...I am seeing my FS next Friday and I am not sure if I want to do my final month of Clomid before officially taking my break (which I really want to start as of now )...Good Luck to those still in the running I have my fingers crossed...*


----------



## manchester1

good luck!! you may as well do the last month as you never no you could get your bfp!!
xxxxxxx


----------



## hopeful4baby

MommySierra - so sorry about :witch: turning up! I understand you want to take a break from it all, after my 3years I feel this way every single failed cycle.:hissy: But you never know, was it Puddleduck who got pregnant on her last cycle?? 
Manchester - I'm sorry I don't have PCOS, so can't be of help, but wishing you Good luck with your 1st cycle, hopefully it will be the last one too!


----------



## sassygirlj

Hey All-

What's your opinion on clomid and exercise? I have a personal trainer I see 3 times per week. Do you think this is wise to continue? I have read mixed views on opinions regarding exercise and fertility drugs.

Thanks!


----------



## manchester1

when i spoke tomy dietician she says that excercise increases fertility!!!!


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: sorry MommySierra. We'll miss you while you're on break. Good luck hun.

:hi: to the newest members. Welcome!


----------



## mrsando

hiya guys, finished my first 5tablets! i had to start taking them on 2nd day of cycle... maybe getting my hopes up too high!! not really likely to happen this month! but i dont have regular periods so not sure when next month to start taking my clomid?! or maybe period will come if clomids working??! its so confusing!! xxx


----------



## manchester1

i also feel the same,i hope the first round of clomid works for you then you wont have to worry about the second! xxx


----------



## honeybuns72

MommySierra said:


> *  Good Afternoon Ladies,
> Well I am officially out for this month that  just started and my cramps are getting worse...I feel horrible, but its not like I didn't know it was coming, I was cramping for a few days...I am seeing my FS next Friday and I am not sure if I want to do my final month of Clomid before officially taking my break (which I really want to start as of now )...Good Luck to those still in the running I have my fingers crossed...*

Aww :hugs: mommysierra......sorry to hear that.....:hugs:

Good luck for friday honey and am thinking maybe the break would do you good.....it's so hard being disapointed month after month isn't if love and there's no reason why you can't take the last cycle once you've recharged your batteries anyway...:hugs: I know I'm going to enjoy a couple of month break and then maybe in september try again till christmas......I'll have to see how I feel.....am looking forward to just being me for a bit you know......:dohh:

Take care sweetie.....xxx


----------



## BizyBee

Clomid definitely regulated my cycle, so hopefully it will do the same for you. I went from having 46-72 day cycles to 36 days on my first cycle of Clomid.


----------



## Curlywurly

Hi girls, do any of you get phantom pregnancy symptoms on Clomid? I'm beginning to drive myself mad as I have had the itchiest bbs and nipples for the past week, am super emotional, nauseous at times and when I was at a wedding yesterday the unfortunate smell of a farmer spraying slurry near the hotel turned me so much all day folks were asking if I was preggers. My AF is due this Friday and I did a First Response test this morning which was a :bfn:. I don't 'feel' pregnant but these symptoms are doing my head in. 

Probable reasons I'm trying to convince myself are 1. allergic to washing liquid so bras just driving bbs nuts, 2. rest PMT (although I never get much and never like this!).

Any opinions welcome xo


----------



## BizyBee

A lot of people get phantom symtpoms due to the hormone changes. It doesn't really affect me. Hope it's a good sign for you! xx


----------



## MommySierra

BizyBee said:


> :hugs: sorry MommySierra. We'll miss you while you're on break. Good luck hun.
> 
> :hi: to the newest members. Welcome!

*Hi 
We decided to do our 4th and final month of Clomid, I have my appointment on Friday and I will discuss with my FS about taking my break for July if nothing happens, we are giving it one more try  and if I can take some time from work I will do that was well, it is just a matter of budgeting and seeing if I can swing it with only hubbys salary...I also convinced hubby to take his 2nd SA and after a huge fight he will go tomorrow, we can only hope...Men so stubborn 
Im CD3 anyone else with me ??
thanks hopeful4baby, bizybee and everyone else for all your well wishes, you ladies are my support system and that is how I am able to keep trucking during the day with out me pulling my hairs out  *


----------



## MommySierra

*Morning Ladies,
Any updates from anyone?? I am trying to get my mind off of me and want to know what's up with everyone else?* :hi:


----------



## ummar

I'm on clomid, first cycle 50 mg... glad there's a club for it!


----------



## mrsando

congrats on ur first cycle ive just finished my first cycle of 50mg!! good luck chick! xxx:hug:


----------



## mrsando

hiya, im the same!! ive been up sick all morning feeling tired.. emotional! but i think it may just be side effects still from clomid! i cant test until the 1st of july and no its to early tro be preganant its so confusing good luck!!xxx


----------



## MommySierra

*Fingers crossed for mrsando & ummar...and anyone else in their 2ww  *


----------



## hopeful4baby

Curlywurly - I've got the 1st cycle behind me and all my PMT symptoms were lot worse and I've had even those I never get. I wish you the best of luck!

MommySierra - You're back!!:happydance: Getting yet another :witch: is always more devastating then the one before! But somehow when she's gone you think perhaps this month! I really hope your long wait is over and this month will be the magical one! Jan34 got it on her 3rd, you never know you may be just that one cycle away from it!

Unman - Welcome and all the best!!

As for me - I'm cd7 on 2nd round, finished my tablets yesterday. As soon as :witch: was gone, I've been having tons of cm - litterally flooding with it!!! I've been quite busy researching and looking up holidays, so the week past very quickly. We are hoping so much that if not this cycle, then the one after, when we are relaxing on our holiday, it will be IT! Pleeeeaaaaase!!!:hissy:


----------



## Curlywurly

Hi all, update from me - still symptoms galore although bbs not as tender and I'm convinced I have pre-menstrual cramps (but want to be in denial). AF due Friday and think it will be here :hissy: so here comes cycle 5 of Clomid. If the symptoms get any worse I'm going to end up killing my poor DH! :cry::rofl:

I've an appointment on with my GP in a couple of weeks as depression setting in, I think triggered by the Clomid and want to get it nipped in the bud.

Oh the joys of us all being unique (and wonderful) women eh?! 

Will keep you all posted, good luck hopeful4baby, mrsando and to everybody else xo


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome ummar... :hi:

Glad to hear you're staying for one more try MommySierra! Fingers crossed that this will be your cycle...

I am about 6 dpo today. I have a slight backache, but I think it's due to running the other day. I can't wait to test! My POAS addiction is trying to take over but I'm not giving in yet... :)


----------



## MommySierra

hopeful4baby said:


> Curlywurly - I've got the 1st cycle behind me and all my PMT symptoms were lot worse and I've had even those I never get. I wish you the best of luck!
> 
> MommySierra - You're back!!:happydance: Getting yet another :witch: is always more devastating then the one before! But somehow when she's gone you think perhaps this month! I really hope your long wait is over and this month will be the magical one! Jan34 got it on her 3rd, you never know you may be just that one cycle away from it!
> 
> Unman - Welcome and all the best!!
> 
> As for me - I'm cd7 on 2nd round, finished my tablets yesterday. As soon as :witch: was gone, I've been having tons of cm - litterally flooding with it!!! I've been quite busy researching and looking up holidays, so the week past very quickly. We are hoping so much that if not this cycle, then the one after, when we are relaxing on our holiday, it will be IT! Pleeeeaaaaase!!!:hissy:

*Thanks to all for the encouragement I need it ...I did a crazy move yesterday, I took a bag and handed all my ov test strips (all 30 of them LOL  ) and all my preg tests (all 10 of them) to my hubby and told him HIDE THIS PLEASE! I think the look on his face was classic, he said "what the?? where did you get all this from?" I just smiled in pain LOL  Let me tell you it was sooo hard to do but this month I will not test, just make sure I  every other day and if and when on CD33 that  doesn't arrive I will test...I dont know how long I will last with this attitude because I am a major poas addict  but I must try to think positive.

bizybee: fingers crossed, 6dpo is hard cause you urge to test but hold off a few more day and test 10dpo  I hope this month is your month 

hopeful4baby: I am trying really hard to think positive, your words help   It will happen for you, I have a feeling about June  we can have spring babies 
*


----------



## Curlywurly

As expected :witch: arrived this morning :cry: so let the madness of the 5th cycle on Clomid begin..... :muaha:. On a low I'm ready to give up but I have decided I have got this far after 9 years, and I'm definately only being allowed 6 cycles so I have decided to try and stick it out. 

I am doing everything I can to make the best of the last 2 cycles, I am charting, using OPKs, will ensure plenty of :sex: every couple of days, plan to use Instant Cups, staying off the booze, refusing to test until my next AF is due and trying to be relaxed and positive etc.

I'm dreading this cycle and its side-effects but at least I know what is happening and I am prepared for the mayhem :grr:

If the :bfp: doesn't happen I'm not sure if I can face IVF or if I'll even be a candidate cause I have other medcal issues but we will cross that bridge when we come to it. 

Good luck to everybody and praying we all get what we wish for :hug:


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck MommySierra and CurlyWurly... :dust:
I know it gets more difficult each month and I'm glad you have the strength the continue. Fingers crossed that you will see a beautiful bfp in the near future...


----------



## MommySierra

*CurlyWurly: Sorry the  got you, I can not stress how much I hate her!! Lets keep our fingers crossed for this month *


----------



## Curlywurly

MommySierra said:


> *CurlyWurly: Sorry the  got you, I can not stress how much I hate her!! Lets keep our fingers crossed for this month *

Will we all gang up and kidnap her? If only it were that easy eh? Only nice thing about this Clomid malarky for me is it is a novelty having the :witch: regular and exactly the same cycle length, that's never happened me before! :rofl:


----------



## BizyBee

Curlywurly said:


> MommySierra said:
> 
> 
> *CurlyWurly: Sorry the  got you, I can not stress how much I hate her!! Lets keep our fingers crossed for this month *
> 
> Will we all gang up and kidnap her? If only it were that easy eh? Only nice thing about this Clomid malarky for me is it is a novelty having the :witch: regular and exactly the same cycle length, that's never happened me before! :rofl:Click to expand...

I agree. It's nice to know when to expect it. I've waited months before...


----------



## hopeful4baby

Hi Girls, how are you all doing?

Curlywurly: Sorry :witch: got you! :hug:

MommySierra: Good plan! Good luck to you and BizyBee!

I'm day 12. We haven't even started working on IT yet :sex:! I don't know what it is with me this month, but I don't feel like it at all. I don't know whether it is all the excitement of holiday and other things, but my mind is totally wondering somewhere else and I have no idea how I suddenly came to day 12. I think I'd better get on with it, I wouldn't want to waste a cycle on Clomid. Also, apart from 2 days right after my :witch: there wasn't much cm around. So, definitely going through a different experience this cycle.

I'm actually thinking to take a break on holiday completely, from charting, OPKs, Clomid - everything, do you think it is ok to break the treatment? My :witch: is fairly regular, so I know she'll show up after 26-30days. I just feel like I want to take break from it all on holiday and just have fun and relax, not counting days, anything!


----------



## MommySierra

*Morning Ladies,
I went to see my FS on Friday, and he said I am not taking to the Clomid like he expected me to...He said hubbys swimmers have slow mobility so that with my issue is making it very hard...he suggested IUI but how can we afford that? and my insurance doesn't pay for it...So with that said girls I feel like a hit a brick wall...I have some blood work to do and my cd21 day test for this last 4th round of Clomid...I also need to get an hsg test done which i heard is a total nightmare  ...I am hanging in there, but do not know who much longer I can*


----------



## Curlywurly

MommySierra said:


> *Morning Ladies,
> I went to see my FS on Friday, and he said I am not taking to the Clomid like he expected me to...He said hubbys swimmers have slow mobility so that with my issue is making it very hard...he suggested IUI but how can we afford that? and my insurance doesn't pay for it...So with that said girls I feel like a hit a brick wall...I have some blood work to do and my cd21 day test for this last 4th round of Clomid...I also need to get an hsg test done which i heard is a total nightmare  ...I am hanging in there, but do not know who much longer I can*

:hug: MommySierra, that's not great for you at all. Is there a possibility even on this last cycle before you try and come to terms with the other options (and if you can do them)?

Re the HSG, yes mine was sore but they never told me it would be and to come prepared! Definately take painkillers before you go as it will help, like everything its sore for some, not so bad for others so fingers crossed for you.

Thinking of you, let things settle for a couple of days and it may be a bit easier to think about the road ahead xo


----------



## BizyBee

MommySierra, I've had an HSG test and it wasn't that bad. It was definitely uncomfortable and hurt a little when they inserted the dye, but I didn't have much pain at all. Take teh painkillers before and hopefully yours will be fine too. xx


----------



## MommySierra

BizyBee said:


> MommySierra, I've had an HSG test and it wasn't that bad. It was definitely uncomfortable and hurt a little when they inserted the dye, but I didn't have much pain at all. Take teh painkillers before and hopefully yours will be fine too. xx

* Thanks Bizy,
I will take some motrin before...How are things going for you? hows the acupuncture?

I am trying to be optimistic but I feel I am running out of options...I called both my husbands and my insurance and they do not cover any fertility treatment, the only thing they pay for is my HSG test and a "discovery" test to figure out my infertility, I have no idea what that test is, I have never heard of it...We don't have the best credit and not enough savings...My FS suggested if I am cleared on my HSG to take a  year  yes a year off to "save up" for the IVF  

*


----------



## BizyBee

MommySierra said:


> BizyBee said:
> 
> 
> MommySierra, I've had an HSG test and it wasn't that bad. It was definitely uncomfortable and hurt a little when they inserted the dye, but I didn't have much pain at all. Take teh painkillers before and hopefully yours will be fine too. xx
> 
> * Thanks Bizy,
> I will take some motrin before...How are things going for you? hows the acupuncture?
> 
> I am trying to be optimistic but I feel I am running out of options...I called both my husbands and my insurance and they do not cover any fertility treatment, the only thing they pay for is my HSG test and a "discovery" test to figure out my infertility, I have no idea what that test is, I have never heard of it...We don't have the best credit and not enough savings...My FS suggested if I am cleared on my HSG to take a  year  yes a year off to "save up" for the IVF
> 
> *Click to expand...

I'm doing well. The acupuncture has been fine and I think it's helping. I am testing on Friday and I'm getting nervous as I have no symptoms. 

Good luck hun. I really hope you get a bfp soon so you don't have to worry about all that... xx


----------



## Curlywurly

Hi girls, I'm after a bit of advice and reassurance if possible please. I got a phone call from my GP this morning saying the hospital rang and they want me to come in asap and do a repeat of my last 21 day blood test (which was taken on the 5th June). They didnt give a reason why, it obviously will have to be a general hormone profile they now take and I am a lttle anxious.

I'm on a new cycle after the above test, have finished Clomid for it and am on CD7. I just about coped with the side effects last cycle and am worried if in fact my last 21 day test has shown anything up. I've already taken this cycle's dose so not sure what lies ahead! :muaha:

In addition I had a very strange experience this morning at 6am when I went to the loo and couldn't see properly as there were flashes happening in front of my eyes, like a million camera flashes going off. It lasted about 30 seconds and I decided to close my eyes after I got a bit scared and just make my way to bed. Today I've had a few spots in front of my eyes as well and I'm now a bit worried that I may be showing symptoms of OHSS?

The GP doesnt know about the eye thing this morning and I have 2 appointments with them booked on Monday. Do you think I need to call them now just in case? Have any of you ever been called back for another blood test while taking Clomid?

Any advice to help keep me sane much appreciated xo


----------



## BizyBee

Hi curlywurly, I'm not sure why they would have called you back this late. You're already into your next cycle, so it would be odd to test for progesterone again. Since you're experiencing those strange feelings, I would definitely call them and discuss it. I really hope you don't have OHSS and everything turns out fine.


----------



## nalanik

Anyone have any success recently?


----------



## Curlywurly

Hi girls, just to let you know that my blood tests are showing elevated levels of prolactin (I wondered why my bbs were so sensitive and itchy!). Anyway, apparently its a sign of severe stress but I suspect its more a side effect of the Clomid from doing some research. One outcome is that it can suppress ovulation which I strongly suspect has happened this cycle as I was due to ovulate this week and have had negative OPKs for the past 9 days.

We're also keeping an eye on my other side effects...

I'm now waiting on the results of more bloods and my 21 day test is due in 5 days.

Has this happened anybody else? I only have one cycle of Clomid left and am not feeling hopeful. I suspect the hospital may be able to give me something to inhibit the prolactin but I'm not sure?

And yes, any success stories recently it would be lovely to hear about them!!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Hey girls, I'm back from my trip and unfortunately :witch: got me last week. I'm on CD6 today. My Dr. changed my dose to 100mg, so hope that does the trick!


----------



## kstan

Hi girls, mind id I join u? This was my 1st mth on Clomid. I'm now CD28 and my temps havent risen. I'm sure I havent o'd but will get my CD21 results on Tues. My opks were positive from CD23 - CD27. I had such a horrible pain in my right ovary last week and my nipples are sooo sensitive last couple days. Do u know if sensitive nipples are a side effect?


----------



## BizyBee

:hi: Welcome Kstan,
I had sensitive nipples around O also. It seems that you may have ovulated late so your CD21 results may not be accurate. Good luck!


----------



## JASMAK

kstan said:


> Hi girls, mind id I join u? This was my 1st mth on Clomid. I'm now CD28 and my temps havent risen. I'm sure I havent o'd but will get my CD21 results on Tues. My opks were positive from CD23 - CD27. I had such a horrible pain in my right ovary last week and my nipples are sooo sensitive last couple days. Do u know if sensitive nipples are a side effect?

Yes, I would say that it is def a potential side effect. It is for me anyways. Good lucK!


----------



## JASMAK

I do believe that this is my last round of Clomid. I am on my 7th round??? or something like that...maybe 8th. I had my dosage bumped up a few rounds ago, but I suspect that they will probably put me on something else now??? Have no idea really. But, this obviously isn't working. I see my specialist on Tuesday.


----------



## Wishing Well

Great idea :)

I'm on Clomid too - had 6 months September 08-Jan 09 which resulted in a wonderful :bfp:. Sadly I miscarried ay 7.5 weeks :cry:

Back on Clomid again - this is my third cycle, with three more to go.

I'm on 100mg, CD2-6.

:hug:


----------



## digs

Hay all - I'm new to the LTTTC - we have been off BCP for 6 years have had 3 m/c had a lap/hyst/D&C and starting clomid on Friday - any advise? 

Good luck everyone


----------



## MommySierra

JASMAK said:


> I do believe that this is my last round of Clomid. I am on my 7th round??? or something like that...maybe 8th. I had my dosage bumped up a few rounds ago, but I suspect that they will probably put me on something else now??? Have no idea really. But, this obviously isn't working. I see my specialist on Tuesday.

*
Hi there,
I am just as lost as you are...I am also on my last round of clomid, I took my cd21 blood work today along with a bunch of other blood work my specialist suggested...My specialist also said it did not work for me either...My numbers were to low, so I am scheduled to do my HSG Dye test as soon as I get  which if it comes on CD33 (like it has for the past 4 months) I can knock that out of the way...In the mean time, I wait and I am trying to shake off this depression that has taken over me...I am still trying to figure out a way to fund IUI...Hope everyone is doing well and I am sorry I have not been on, I have been a bit out of my element these past few weeks....oh and I didn't mean to be rude, WELCOME to our newbies *


----------



## kstan

Hi, my CD21 were negative!!! Feel so deflated now!!!

Sorry yr not feeling too great MommySierra. Where are our eggy's?????


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome new members! :hi: 

It seems we've all been down lately. It's so discouraging at times, but I am trying to have PMA.


----------



## kstan

Yay for PMA - It's sooo hard tho isn't it. You start the cycle with loadsa PMA then it's all zapped away by those BFN's. I think we should all pretend that 1 line really means preggers!!!!


----------



## BizyBee

I hear ya kstan! I am only on cd9 and I'm already worried about bfn's this cycle. It's so hard sometimes...


----------



## hopeful4baby

Hi everyone!

AF arrived and we are hopping into the 3rd cycle. Although, still trying to decide whether to take it or not as we are going on holiday next week and I could do with no side effects, especially when I'm on Clomid, just because they don't know what else to do with us..no identified reason..

Good luck to everyone!! Hope we'll have some BFP this July! xxx


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: Good luck this cycle Hopeful!


----------



## lioness168

Just wanted to pop my head in as this has been my first round of Clomid. I used OPKs and had 3 days of positive which I don't usually get. Would this be due to the Clomid? Does it indicate more than one day of ovulating? I'm not sure what happens when on Clomid. I am now in the 2ww and became nauseous after being awake for an hour this morning, and then vomited on and off for an hour and a half. I went back to bed and woke up feeling ok. So far I have been fine for the rest of the day. I also have sore nips...the bbs are fine, just the nips. Fingers crossed I haven't picked up a bug and I don't have PMT!

Wishing everyone good luck and hope we all get our :bfp: IN 2009!


----------



## lioness168

I also don't normally get sore nips before the :witch:

:hugs:


----------



## nessie01

hi yah as from my next cycle I am a clomid girl....im starting on 25grms.........hoping and praying that i might not need it!! I am due to ov like now or next couple days.....bring on the spermies.......
hope you feel better lioness and goodluck


----------



## lioness168

Goodluck Ness, how have you been? I wish you the best! How have you been finding the Clomid so far? Or do you mean that if you dont succeed this cycle, you start next? Which days did/will you take it on? Did your specialist recommend which day to start :sex:. I am hoping that my nausea and vomiting might be morning sickness...I guess I'll find out in a couple of days time - fingers crossed.

:hugs:


----------



## kstan

My 1st mth of clonid too. I also have sore nips and not sore bbs. This is not normal for me either.


----------



## mrsando

First round of clomid didnt work i got the :witch: ggrrrr!! but i never used to have periods 4 weeks apart more like 6months apart so im taking that as a good sign and the doctors says my bodies responding to the drug!! so hopefully this month!! but i got sore nips to ladies and i never got them b4 think its all the hormones!! sore nips hot flushes and mood swings my hubbys in for another fun month with clomid!! hehe:blush:

GOOD LUK LADIES!! hope 2009 or year !! praying for a :bfp: this month!! xxxxx:hug:


----------



## kat08

mrsando although you got the evil witch at least this means the clomid is working. Keep going with it and you will get there!


----------



## pinkgirl1

Curlywurly said:


> Hi girls, just to let you know that my blood tests are showing elevated levels of prolactin (I wondered why my bbs were so sensitive and itchy!).
> 
> Has this happened anybody else? I only have one cycle of Clomid left and am not feeling hopeful. I suspect the hospital may be able to give me something to inhibit the prolactin but I'm not sure?

I have/d elevated prolactin and my RE put me on Parlodel (Bromocriptine) almost 8 weeks ago. I had my bloodtest last week and it is now under control due to the medication. I highly suggest they prescribe something to control this because the prolactin makes your body think you are pregnant or breast feeding which makes it almost impossible to even get pregnant since it suppresses Ovulation and or your period as well. This is just what I have read a while back when I researched it. I hope this helps. Good Luck! 

I took Clomid 100mg CD3-7 last month and I feel crazy as hell!!! I am now 12dpo. I also had ovidrel trigger and 2 IUI's back to back. I'm in the wait but I'm pretty sure this cycle didn't work for me. I have my beta test scheduled for Tuesday morning. :cry:


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome lioness and nessie! :hi:

Sorry mrsando :hugs:


----------



## lioness168

kstan said:


> My 1st mth of clonid too. I also have sore nips and not sore bbs. This is not normal for me either.

Hi kstan, I noticed you are on CD35...when would you normally expect the :witch: to show? Are you experiencing any other signs or symptoms? 

:hugs:


----------



## kstan

My cycles are normally 35 days so Im due any day now! I dont feel her coming at all this mth tho. I think that clomid have seriously knocked my hormones out of sync. No signs or symptoms other than the sore nipples...oh, and for last week I've had weird pain in my right ovary. I know its not ovulating but was gettin a bit paranoid about ovary enlargement, cyst (all the lovely side effects of clomid.) The pain makes me stop and drop everything I have hold of at the time. Oh, and this is gonna sound weird but shooting pains up my you know what and also my bum!! Hahahaaha!!!!! God I cant believe I have a pic of myself on here and Im sayin all this - oops x


----------



## lioness168

Hahaha :rofl: you are the funniest kstan, thanks for the laugh...it was definitely what I needed today!!! Have you tested or going to test soon? How many cycles of Clomid have you been on so far? This is my first and I do not know what to expect. Tonight I have decreased appetite and the smell of food doesn't help. I am not sure if this is because I'm feeling a bit stressed at the moment or something else.


----------



## kstan

Any more comments like that from me then I'll have to blur out my picture - oh the shame of TMI!!!!
I've tested since 6dpo and all -ive! Been on clomid just 1 mth. Dont think I could go thru it again tho. When are you due AF? Have u had cd21 tests this mth?


----------



## lioness168

Love your sense of humour kstan :rofl:, keep it up :).
I tested 10 and 11 dpo and both came back negative. I am wary of testing again until I am about 3 - 4 days late. I am due around CD28 - 29? Do you know if clomid changes your cycle or does it stay the same. This was my first round on Clomid 50mg and I am also not looking forward to doing another round of ttc as it is so exhausting in all areas. Rang the specialist today and he was exceptionally happy with my CD21 blood results. My DH mentioned some of the symptoms I have been getting at the moment and the specialist said he was feeling positive about it Guess we'll just wait and see. How did you go with your CD21 blood results? Any news yet?


----------



## kstan

Thats good news that yr day 21 results were good - shows the clomid worked. My 21 results came back that I never o'd but I never would that early anyway cos I have 35 day cycles. I'm not sure how clomid affects yr cycle but it all sounds good for u!!!! Yippee for them making u ovulate! Thats one hurdle out the way!!!!! Yr day 28 today - pls go get a FRER and let me know how u get on!! I've got a great feeling for u and everything crossed!!!!! I'm officially 1 day late today and no sign at all. I'm hoping that I might have o'd late!! Always hanging on to some hope!!!!! GO TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## inayab

Hi clomid club girls,
Just a quick question, i am on my first round of clomid and had scan on cd 10, 12 and 14 to see if i was oving, she said on the last one that my follicles were big and looked like they were deflating or they werepatchy on the screen and that i should ov in the next few days.
Question is, i wont be havin blood tests done till round three of the clomid, so how will they know if i def ov, or is it guaranteed that i did from the scan.

Please help!!


----------



## lioness168

Aww Kstan :hugs: thanks for your support and for cheering me on. It certainly is and has been a hard journey. I am worried the :witch: may arrive tomorrow or maybe the Clomid may make things later, even though the specialist said my cycle should stay the same. I noticed tonight my areolas are getting bigger, hope this isn't just a PMS or Clomid effect. I want to try and wait to test until I am about 3 - 4 days late.

Sorry to hear about the results, sounds like you may have ovulated after the blood test though, as I read that they base the CD21 blood test on the average cycle length on 28 days. So maybe your bloods would probably be better taken at CD28 (35 - 7). Did you :sex: around your ovulating time? Officially one day late, thats great...not everyone gets any signs....fingers crossed for you. When are you going to test? I'm sooooooo keeping my fingers crossed for you. Sounds like we are both doing the waiting game thing.

inayab, I am sorry that I am not able to help you with your question as I didn't need to worry about scans. I ovulated on my own but just needed a bit of a boost as I have been ttc since Nov 07. I hope someone else will be able to assist you in your question.


----------



## kstan

Did I BD around ovulation....haha...we did it so much my fiance asked for a break for 1 night!!! The sheer cheek of it. It's ok for us to say no but the man should be on demand!!! I may go shops now and buy tests actually...brb x x


----------



## lioness168

kstan, how did you go? For me, I think AF has just started (either that or late bright red implantation bleeding - which I really don't think it is - just reaching). Looks like I will be starting 2nd Clomd cycle tomorrow (taking this afternoon as day 1????) DH an I are absolutely devastated as we did everything we could think of this month and covered all bases...and still no positive. I just don't understand. I thought we were in for a real chance since I had a lap about 2 months ago, on Clomid and ovulated, had acupuncture, and :bed: across the whole board of days throughout the cycle even though poor DH was really sick with fevers, etc. Any ideas whats happened? I really thought our chances were high...bugger!

Hope you have had a better day than DH and myself today. Take care and hope you have more luck this cycle than we did.


----------



## kstan

Thats crazy Lioness cos I have the same as u this mornin. I felt crampy this mornin so thought AF was on its way. I checked and there was a bit but not enough for a tampon. I put a tampon in anyway cos I was meeting a colleague with lkight grey trousers on!!!! Anyways, after being with her 1 hour, I burst out crying cos I was in sooo much pain. I felt like I was gonna give birth!! Not that I know wot thats like but the pain was bad. I'm now at mums (SO SHE CAN LOOK AFTER ME!!) But after being here an hour my pains have completely gone. I'm spotting a little but I dont need a tampon. Dont know if clomid has done this to me. Yr flow sounds similar. This is strange!!!!

How u feeling??


----------



## kstan

PS - dont get down about it if it is AF hun. Lets pray its implantation for you!! How many dpo r u? x


----------



## keepingfaith

Hi Ladies,

So I'm back on Clomid after the first round of Clomid/IUI failed! I had what I thought was a miscarriage (becuase of tissue passing sorry TMI), but all the bloodtests came back negative so my dr is convinced it was in my head. I started Clomid on day 3, but it is now day 6 but I am still bleeding (which is abnormal for me)...

Anyone have advise? I don't know if I should have waited this cycle...

:(


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls, I haven't checked in a few days. Hope everyone is well. 

I had a positive OPK yesterday (CD14), which is amazing for me. I was very irregular before (up tp 72 days) and didn't ovulate. Clomid has completely fixed my cycle. Now, I just have to get that bfp! Lioness, I know how you feel. Even when you do everything right, the normal chances for pregnancy are really low (only 20% or so), and that's not even factoring in our issues. :hug: 
Kstan, any news? Has AF actually started yet? I hope not!
Keepingfaith, I've heard of others with irregular periods on Clomid. It may just be the hormones that extended it.

Hi newbies! :hi:


----------



## kstan

:witch: has got me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emilybee

hi girls hope you don tmind me joining you, im new to this site, and im my second month of clomid 50mg days 2-6. Hoping for a :bfp: this month


----------



## kstan

Emilybee - welcome and good luck this mth x


----------



## lioness168

kstan, the :witch: got me also :hugs:. How are you holding up? Hope your ok. Last night I was so teary and upset it wasn't funny. I have been busy back at work today so was too busy to think about it, so I guess I'm better than last night. With the supportive posts such as buzybee and yourself, it has made the world of difference and for that I would like to say a big warm and heart felt thank you :hugs: Sometimes I feel like it is never going to happen, we did everything we could this cycle.... and to see that it wasn't successful hurt so much and was so confusing. With your support and guidance I have felt ready to move positively into another cycle. The hardest thing with ttc is feeling lost and confused at times as I don't always understand or know what to expect. But with ladies like yourselves who reach out and offer understanding and care enables me to feel at ease. Big :hug: to you all.

Keeping faith, :hugs: sounds like you have had a bit of a longer cycle than normal. I do not know much about Clomid or IUIs at this stage as I am still leaning myself, so sorry I am unable to offer mush needed information, but I can only imagine how upset and confused you must also be at the moment. Best of luck this round. Sounds like there are a few of us here going through another round of ttc together which is great!


----------



## lioness168

Emilybee welcome!!! I'm also just starting my second cycle and will be taking 50mg Clomid on CD 2-6. Looks like a few of us are going to be going through similar things at similar times, you don't know how relieved I am that I won't be cycling on my own....it has been so hard!


----------



## kstan

Oh Lioness :hugs:

I know how yr feeling right now!!!! I went thru a cycle of weekly accupuncture, temping, bding every other day and loadsa PMA and it never worked out for me! I'm sorry yr feelin down in the dumps hun! Here's to a new cycle with loadsa PMA and :dust:

I'm giving the old clomid a rest this month but I wish u all the luck for this mth and I'll be wanting to know how u get on. At least the clomid made u ovulate so yr 1 step closer to getting yr :bfp: and next mth you'll be posting about how you've done it!!!! :hug:

Kate x


----------



## keepingfaith

Lioness I know how you are feeling too...It's the only thing I find myself thinking about these days. But it is nice to have a support group who understands what you are going through. Hopefully the 2nd round of clomid will do the trick :)

Kstan, 

Can I ask why you are stopping clomid and how many rounds you were on it?

thanks for the advice ladies! Sure helps me get through the day!


----------



## kstan

hi keepingfaith, I was on 50mg last mth but my day 21 bloods said i didnt ovulate so i was told to up the dose to 100mg but i had really bad side effects off just the lower dose....blurred vision and pain in right ovary (which i still have now!) I'm taking a break also as we've been ttc for 12 months and we need some "normal" time together!! I'm gonna sit back and watch all u lovely ladies get yr BFP's this mth!!! x x


----------



## MommySierra

*Hi Ladies, 
Sorry I have been MIA for a while...I have been a little out of it since my last visit with my FS...I am officially out of the race this month with spotting today and now having to book my HSG appointment...That was my 4th and last month of Clomid for now and I am taking a break until we can figure out how to fund the IUI...I am cheering on to all our ladies on Clomid, or that will be starting Clomid, if you have any questions about the side effects (I had pretty much every side effect possible) or just want to vent/chat, please feel free to send me a PM and I will continue to check up on everyone 

Fingers crossed for Bizybee,  yay for your positive OPK and I hope this month you will get your 

GOOD LUCK LADIES WHO ARE STILL IN THE RUNNING!!!  *


----------



## emilybee

its nice to meet people in the same situation, no one i know has ever had to undergo fertility treatment they all catch first month grrr at them lol. Im on cd10 atm and hopefully (fingers crossed) will be ovulating this weekend meaning ill be due af/bfp the 1st aug ish good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## MommySierra

emilybee said:


> its nice to meet people in the same situation, no one i know has ever had to undergo fertility treatment they all catch first month grrr at them lol. Im on cd10 atm and hopefully (fingers crossed) will be ovulating this weekend meaning ill be due af/bfp the 1st aug ish good luck everyone xxxx

*
WELCOME...I found this website helpful in giving me an idea as to when I could possibly be ovulating and when to test
https://babymed.com/tools/fertility/clomid/
Hope it works for you ...the ladies in this group are very helpful and chock full of information if you have questions *


----------



## BizyBee

kstan said:


> :witch: has got me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hug: Sorry hun! xx


----------



## BizyBee

lioness168 said:


> kstan, the :witch: got me also :hugs:. How are you holding up? Hope your ok. Last night I was so teary and upset it wasn't funny. I have been busy back at work today so was too busy to think about it, so I guess I'm better than last night. With the supportive posts such as buzybee and yourself, it has made the world of difference and for that I would like to say a big warm and heart felt thank you :hugs: Sometimes I feel like it is never going to happen, we did everything we could this cycle.... and to see that it wasn't successful hurt so much and was so confusing. With your support and guidance I have felt ready to move positively into another cycle. The hardest thing with ttc is feeling lost and confused at times as I don't always understand or know what to expect. But with ladies like yourselves who reach out and offer understanding and care enables me to feel at ease. Big :hug: to you all.
> 
> Keeping faith, :hugs: sounds like you have had a bit of a longer cycle than normal. I do not know much about Clomid or IUIs at this stage as I am still leaning myself, so sorry I am unable to offer mush needed information, but I can only imagine how upset and confused you must also be at the moment. Best of luck this round. Sounds like there are a few of us here going through another round of ttc together which is great!

:hugs: Sorry about the witch hun. We are here to listen and completely understand what you're going through.


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome emilybee! :hi:

Glad you stopped by Nady. Sorry the :witch: has arrived. I hope your HSG goes well and you have beautiful tubes... Good luck hun... xx


----------



## emilybee

aww sorry the :witch: got you! Keep at it :flower: 

Is any one due to ovulate this weekend?

I think i am, starting to test with opks today :D, last month i got a pos from day 11-13 but then af got me on day 28 which is great because cycles pre clomid were 36 days plus. xx


----------



## helen1234

i'm taking clomid again after a success last yr and a beautiful son.
i'm on day 28 so fingers x i get caught this month will find out in a few days spose tested early with a digi few days ago but was way to early that was neg

good luck girls x


----------



## lioness168

Thank you all for your warmth and support...I feel so much better and have re-new hope because of it :hugs:. Kstan, sounds like you also left no stone unturned last cycle...sorry to hear :hugs:. Are you sure you didn't ovulate? Any chance you could have ovulated after CD21 since your cycle went for about 36 days? How were your temps? Did you do any OPKs? It would be great to have you on board this month to do another round as we are here to support you through the side effects, and like MommySierra said, you can chat, vent or PM her as she has had every side effect that you can imagine. Only you know how you feel and what you need to do....but, we would love you to cycle with us, we have each other as support. By the way, whats PMA? Where abouts are you in your cycle Keepfaith? Sounds like we are all going through this together, fingers crossed this month :). I understand the frustration emilybee, at the moment everyone has gotten, is, or is becoming pregnant...and I am still going...grrrr. Good luck with the baby dance this month! Bizybee thank for listening :hugs:, I'm probably going to need more of it. After my big devastated tearyness 2 days ago...this afternoon I have felt the best I have in ages, it was like something in me shifted and this weight was lifted...perhaps I'm becoming bipolar :rofl:. Good luck everyone and thanks again for your encouragement.


----------



## BizyBee

Emily, that's fantastic news. Long cycles are so frustrating, so it's good to know that Clomid is fixing them.

Glad you're feeling better lioness. Although there are some days that I just can't take it, I really try to stay positive each cycle. It's the only thing that gets me through it!

Hi Helen. :hi: Your son is adorable. Hope you get a bfp really soon!


----------



## dinky

*hi can i join your club please? im starting clomid today. i have taken it before for 6 months but i failed to concieve on it. ive just had a lap done so my gyno put me back on it for another 4 months because he believes i will concieve now ive had most of my endo removed! i only had the lap done 2 weeks ago has anybody else started clomid so close to having the op done?*

:dust:


----------



## kstan

:laugh2: Lioness - PMA = Positivive Mental Attitude.

I'm gonna get back on it in 2 months!!! For now, I'm going to enjoy some well deserved vino!!!!!

Good luck everyone!!!!!!!!!! x x x x


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome dinky! Hope it's successful this time...

Good luck kstan. We'll miss you! xx


----------



## happybaby

Hi, everyone. I am on my first month of clomid just finished taking the last one on monday the 13th of July. I have PCOS, had a laparoscopy, dye and ovarian drilling in Feb 09. I couldn't tell to many of the side effects as from cd5 I got the flu( not the swine:D) and I just stayed in bed. Temperature, hot flushes, headaches....could have all been due to the flu. Anyway, I am booked for next week dpo 16 for the scan. Do you know anything about the size of the follicles? How big do they have do be?How many?

Good luck to all of us!


----------



## emilybee

sorry i cant help you with follicles happy, good luck any way, Bit gutted today had a neg opk :( thought id get a pos as i did on this day last cycle, generally feeling rubbish today headaches and nauseas bleurghhh!!


----------



## emilybee

oooo according to my ticker 3 days till ovulation :D lol


----------



## keepingfaith

Clomid is driving me crazy this month..i had no side effects last month, but now I feel like i'm going crazy!!!!! DH is being very patient with me...but he also said he thinks i'm losing it!!!!


----------



## cazhd

keepingfaith your not alone. This was my first month on clomid and around ov i was crazy :loopy: My dh found it highly amusing as wasn't myself for 5 days just completely intolerable of anything and anyone and really inpatient :dohh:


----------



## lioness168

Thanks for all your support kstan. Enjoy your vino...you will probably conceive naturally due to the vino anyway...my GP recommended more alcohol not less ... hehehe :rofl: Let us know how your going and good luck :)

Hi dinky, I had my lap done (they located and removed endo) in May this year. I started my first round of Clomid last cycle (June) and I am now into my second cycle. For me AF didn't show up until 6 weeks after op so I used that time for my body to heal and recover. Fingers crossed we get our BFP sooner than later.

Sorry to hear some of you have been getting some side effects that make you feel like you are going crazy. For me, so far I have noticed increased sense of smell - leading to some nausea at times (not often), teary and sore nips nearing AF time. I take my Clomid at night to try and minimise any side effects.


----------



## BizyBee

I also take Clomid before bed and haven't had any side effects, thankfully. The prometrium makes me a little dizzy if I wake up in the middle of the night and go to the bathroom though.


----------



## emilybee

Morning ladies, well still no pos opk :( i dont know if its because clomid hasnt had an effect this month or its because i used a differetn brand of opks either way will have to wait and see. How you all getting on xx


----------



## happybaby

Emilybee don't give up. It's still possible to have ov but you just didn't catch it on the OPK. It happened to me last november. I tested all the right days 2 times a day, didn't get anything on the OPK and 7th of December I was pg.(unfortunately I m/c a week later). It is possible, last month I got 2 days of +OPK and a BFN at the end of the 2ww, so there you are...u can't rely entirely on this sign.Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## happybaby

Did you have any side effects from clomid? It's my first round days 2-6 and it's day 14 today and I am a witch from hell. I am so cross and angry and I cry so easy.yesterday I had a huge headache and a fight with my DH for no reason, just picked a fight over stupid things. Anyway, luckily he knows about it and eas understanding.Did u have any? Did they go on for lots of days? some days I am fine!


----------



## sparkle83

well girls, here I am! The witch arrived after being tempted to come over by provera. Its my first clomid cycle since 2005, so who knows? This is technically cycle 10, have done 9 in the past :O doing 50mg days 2-6, and crossing fingers it'll be quick and easy. I never tried taking it at night, but it sounds like a plan :)

looking forward to getting to know you all


----------



## Kiki09

Hi All, I wonder if you could help with some of my questions around clomid, my Gp has just put me on clomid as I have stopped ovulating since losing my baby in January (I have pcos & under active thyroid), I will start it on day 2 of my next period, however I have a few questions that he could not really say either way and wondered if anyone on here could help?

1) I notice a lot of you take it at night, why is that and is this the best time?
2) How long were you taking it before you noticed side effects?
3) I wont be having any scans etc so are the ovulation kits the best way to tell when I am ovulating?

Thanks and sorry if you have answered these questions already but ther are so many posts I kind of lost track of how far I had read..


----------



## sparkle83

1: because the side-effects are less noticeable that way

2: within about 6 hours I started getting ratty/easily upset

3: yep, start them about 3 afternoons after the last pill (they work better in the afternoon as thats when the LH surge usually is). On ebay you can buy low sensitivity ones for those with pcos (our levels are naturally high, and therefore we get false + alot)


----------



## MommySierra

*Hey Ladies,
I have my HSG tomorrow...I was told to take benedryl and prednisone to avoid allergic reaction  I am so scared, I have no idea what to expect and I think I made it worse by googling it*


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome Sparkle! :hi: Hope you get a bfp really soon!

Hi Kiki, my Dr. said I could take it any time and I chose before bed because I had heard that there are less side effects (I already take my prenatal vits at bedtime due to nausea). I haven't really experiences any effects (other than being a little more emotional at times). I know it's working because my cycle has completely regulated since I started Clomid. Definitely use OPK's!

Nady, good luck tomorrow. Don't worry about what google said. I'm sure it will be fine and you'll have no problems. It was uncomfortable, but not too painful. I was told to take ibuprofin before, and that may have helped.


----------



## hopin23

Hi ladies, I took my first round of clomid this month (50mg cd 3-7). It was fine, had some hot flashes, a little irritable but I warned my hubby way in advance!! Other than that so far so good. I'm on cycle day 24 of 25. Although I may have OV later, the OPK said Saturday the 11th, which i think means i may get af this Saturday...grrrr. I have symptoms (really sore bb with more veins than usual, bloated, pinkish/brown dc (off and on the last 2 days) and thats only ever happened once before af, eating like a horse, and on and off queasiness, hard tummy ect ect. Could be the witch is coming soon, my mind is playing reallllly mean tricks or I'm PG!!! 
I hope this happens soon.....xx


----------



## hopin23

i also took it in the evening around 6pm every night.....


----------



## BizyBee

Hi hopin! :hi: Hope the symptoms lead to a bfp...


----------



## kstan

MommySierra - gd luck with HSG today. Just try to relax. I'm the worlds biggest baby (I ran away from the dentist on Monday as he was about to fill my tooth!!!!) Anyways, i didnt feel a thing during or afterwards. The biggest thing was that I worried the days leading up to it and wish I hadnt now. Let us know how u get on.

P.S Good luck my clomid buddies. Still rooting 4 u all on the sideline!! x


----------



## Kiki09

Hi Bizybee, thanks for the reply, which OPK's do you use? I read so many conflicting things re how they don't always work if you have pcos or they give wrong readings etc...I have looked for low sensitivity ones but cannot find any, so going to by a thermometer and start there I think, getting ready and armed for next month lol


----------



## BizyBee

I was using Answer tests because I could buy a pack of 20 for a reasonable price and I had no idea when/if I was ovulating. I found that I got positives multiple times or couldn't tell if it was positive and decided to switch once I took Clomid and knew when to expect O. Now on Clomid, I know when to test, so I don't mind using more expensive ones. The past 2 cycles I have used First Response and if the lines look similar, I double check with Clearblue digital. Although it's nice to see the dark lines, It's better to see a smilie face! :) Because of the timing, I was able to use the same packs of 7 tests for 2 cycles and I have a few left over.

I'm not sure if you want to get tests that are too sensitive, b/c it may lead to false positives. A lot of people on here buy cheap tests online and they seem pretty happy with them. Try searching for a thread about it. Good luck!


----------



## happybaby

Oh, well I have just come back from the 15cd scan. (Took clomid, day 2 to 6) and apparently I have already ovulated :(((. I feel so sad, I don't know when, and on days 12, 13 we didn't BD :(( . We did it all the other days but these two so now I don't think it's going to happen. I don't know about you but I feel sooooo loooow....I just wish this horrible part of my life wouldn't exist. Anyway...I'd better get myself used to the idea this is not my month and get ready for the 100g clomid next month.
Good luck to all the rest!
hugs


----------



## helen1234

hiya girls month two for me, the :witch: got me :(. 

i'm doing days 2-6 this month same as last month i ovulated on day 17 last month.

dont know how anybody else is on clomid the days they are taking it but they make me feel really depressed.

good luck everyone


----------



## srm0421

Hey gals, I am taking my first day of provera today and A should come soon after my last pill so I will be taking clomid this month. I noticed a lighter period when i took clomid last time so I was thinking of taking baby aspirin this time around and seeing if that would help me. Does anyone have any ideas about the baby aspirin?


----------



## WATER_BABY 80

Hey I would like to join the Clomid Club - I have just done my first month of 50mg clomid from days 3-7 I went in for a scan on day 11 and gyno said that I had a positive reaction to the medication - very good reaction had 3 eggs in left and 2 in right all around the same size 11-14mm he said that he would like to see them around 16-18mm to get a good egg. Had a progestrone test day 21 on sunday and all the levels were normal still waiting to see if I Ovulated this month - the OPK had a reading last friday day 19 but it wasnt strong so we BD anyway. 

I didnt have any symptoms with clomid while taking it but the last week has been hell for me feeling sick, headache and just brain fog and depression and I also look like I am 4months pregs with the bloating - not a nice look!! I have started taking maca to help with hormones and mood and today I woke up feeling different not so much pain and mood was better - I hear that its not a good idea to have both clomid and maca so I am only going to use it till i get AF. then start clomid again from days 3-7 75mg this month. Doc said anymore and I will definatley have multi birth.

Fingers Crossed that this month has been enough and I have Ovulated - havent in 10 months :o( things are just going to get better - I know it!!! Its just hard when all my girlfriends have fallen pregs in the last 2 months just so easily and I am still the pitty party to them - I am happy for them they just have to realise about Pcos and what I am going thru - I am fortunate to find women like you to go on this journey with! Thank you xxxx Sorry for long post - this is one of my first!!! :o)


----------



## Angie33

hi id like to join the clomid club

im on my 1st course of clomid today is day 5 going for a internal scan a wk tomorrow dont realy know what to expect. i would be greatful if anyone could let me know what to expect and what will happen next. 


good luck to everyone wishing a BFP for everyone.



Angie


----------



## BizyBee

Happybaby, don't worry hun. If you were good about BDing ahead of time, you could still catch the egg. You could have ovulated on CD14 or shortly before your scan. Don't lose hope yet!

Sorry :witch: got you Helen. :hugs:

Welcome SRM, Waterbaby, & Angie! :hi:
SRM, I haven't taken baby aspirin so I'm not much help. Sorry!
Waterbaby, glad you had a positive reaction to the meds. I didn't ovulate before, and Clomid def. fixed that.
Angie, they are basically scanning to see your follicles and make sure the eggs are growing. They have to be a certain size to ovulate and fertilize properly. Good luck!


----------



## Noah'sMummy

Hi, this is my first month on Clomid. I took 50mg on days 2-6 and I ov on CD14. Am now in the 2ww. 

I have everything crossed. 

Good luck to you all x


----------



## helen1234

fingers x noah baby.

clomid does work i have a 6 month old to prove it, its the sucesses that spur me on. just got to keep going.

i'm used to being visited by af twice a yr, its strabge going to ht esupermarket buying lady things lol, they change the box packaging by the time i need more :rofl:


----------



## Kiki09

helen1234 said:


> fingers x noah baby.
> 
> clomid does work i have a 6 month old to prove it, its the sucesses that spur me on. just got to keep going.
> 
> i'm used to being visited by af twice a yr, its strabge going to ht esupermarket buying lady things lol, they change the box packaging by the time i need more :rofl:



:rofl::rofl: that made me laugh!

I start clomid hopefully in about 2 weeks time for the first time, fingers crossed! know of plenty of success stories so heres hoping we all get the BFP soon


----------



## Angie33

Noah'sMummy said:


> Hi, this is my first month on Clomid. I took 50mg on days 2-6 and I ov on CD14. Am now in the 2ww.
> 
> I have everything crossed.
> 
> Good luck to you all x

hi im on my 1st month of clomid taking it day 2-6 im on cd 6 ive got to go and have a scan on cd 13, hoping everything is working ive read a lot of sucess storys so im very hopfull.

good luck! angie


----------



## babymaybe

Hey all - can I join the club??! I"m on my first round of Clomid with scan booked for next Thursday cd13.

So far no horrible side effects.

Good luck to you all


----------



## gypsy

hi can i join,been ttc since april 2008,im on my first round of clomid,been for my tracking scan today and all is well,i should ovulate this weekend.:happydance:
:dust: to all.


----------



## BizyBee

Wow, we are getting lots of new members! Welcome Noah'sMummy, babymaybe, & gypsy. :hi: Hope Clomid works for you!


----------



## want2bamom

Hey Girls!! Wow i haven't been here forever!!! Well gotta a question for you..When i first started clomid i was taking it from days 5-9 and then last cycle i was told to take it from day 3-7, but i forgot to pick up my prescription and i'm on CD5 now, so if i take it again from days 5-9, will i ovulate later then i did last cycle when i was taking it from days 3-7?? Thanks girls!!!


----------



## helen1234

the first 6 months last yr i didnt get any side affects at all.
all i've had this time is a bit of depression, but nothing too serious.

does anyone know the actual stats on twins, my doc keeps going on about it but what i've read is 1 in 4 dont know how accurate it is, and i've not met anyone on here with clomid twins. if i got twins this time it would mean three children under 15 months lol. 
xx


----------



## helen1234

want2bamom said:


> Hey Girls!! Wow i haven't been here forever!!! Well gotta a question for you..When i first started clomid i was taking it from days 5-9 and then last cycle i was told to take it from day 3-7, but i forgot to pick up my prescription and i'm on CD5 now, so if i take it again from days 5-9, will i ovulate later then i did last cycle when i was taking it from days 3-7?? Thanks girls!!!

i'm using the clear blue digi monitor thingy so i know when i ovulate to the day, not that it was much use last month lol.

i think yes you probably will ovulate later, but i'm not sure.

btw, we are on the same day cycle wise.
good luck xx


----------



## want2bamom

helen1234 said:


> want2bamom said:
> 
> 
> Hey Girls!! Wow i haven't been here forever!!! Well gotta a question for you..When i first started clomid i was taking it from days 5-9 and then last cycle i was told to take it from day 3-7, but i forgot to pick up my prescription and i'm on CD5 now, so if i take it again from days 5-9, will i ovulate later then i did last cycle when i was taking it from days 3-7?? Thanks girls!!!
> 
> i'm using the clear blue digi monitor thingy so i know when i ovulate to the day, not that it was much use last month lol.
> 
> i think yes you probably will ovulate later, but i'm not sure.
> 
> btw, we are on the same day cycle wise.
> good luck xxClick to expand...

clear blue digi monitor thingy??? Whats that??? I just use opk's and temping and charting to try and figure out ovulation


----------



## helen1234

want2bamom said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bamom said:
> 
> 
> Hey Girls!! Wow i haven't been here forever!!! Well gotta a question for you..When i first started clomid i was taking it from days 5-9 and then last cycle i was told to take it from day 3-7, but i forgot to pick up my prescription and i'm on CD5 now, so if i take it again from days 5-9, will i ovulate later then i did last cycle when i was taking it from days 3-7?? Thanks girls!!!
> 
> i'm using the clear blue digi monitor thingy so i know when i ovulate to the day, not that it was much use last month lol.
> 
> i think yes you probably will ovulate later, but i'm not sure.
> 
> btw, we are on the same day cycle wise.
> good luck xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> clear blue digi monitor thingy??? Whats that??? I just use opk's and temping and charting to try and figure out ovulationClick to expand...

its the clearblue fertility monitor, i got it because my cycles were soooo long i couldnt pin point ovulation at all so opk's weremwaste of money for me. 

this monitor you poas till you get a peak at ovulation time, it works it all out for you and all you do is poas, plug it in the monitor and watch the bars rise then an egg flashes in a box telling you to do rudey moves with oh. i cant work out temping and things like that.

clear as mud lol, i'm terrible at explaining lol.


----------



## emilybee

hey ladies! how are we all getting on? cd 21 here gotta go for blood tests tommorow! 1 week till af!! this month has seriously dragged xxx


----------



## BizyBee

I am anxiously awaiting Tuesday so I can test. I have had some symptoms, but I'm trying not to obsess over them. We all know that Clomid can trick us (and so can the Prometrium I take). I had some cramping/back pain and today I have a headache and slightly sore boobs. Who knows? Hopefully I'll be posting good news in a few days.


----------



## cazhd

Hey can i join you all,

The dreaded :witch: arrives this morning so starting my second cylce of clomid tommorrow.


----------



## BizyBee

Sure, welcome cazhd! :hi: Hope your 2nd cycle does the trick!


----------



## lioness168

Cazhd, sorry to hear the :witch: got you :hugs:, I am also on my second round of clomid. Before AF arrived last time, I was sooo teary, I wonder if thats just me going crazy or because of the Clomid.

Emilybee....I know what you mean about time dragging during the tww. I swear as the 2ww is getting longer and longer as each cycle passes. I have yet to work out how to deal with the 2ww. I try and make myself busy...but that doesn't seem to work too well. You're halfway there, hang in there...fingers crossed for some good news :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Hope all is fine Nady and your HSG went well. I'm thinking about you... :hugs: xx


----------



## want2bamom

BizyBee said:


> I am anxiously awaiting Tuesday so I can test. I have had some symptoms, but I'm trying not to obsess over them. We all know that Clomid can trick us (and so can the Prometrium I take). I had some cramping/back pain and today I have a headache and slightly sore boobs. Who knows? Hopefully I'll be posting good news in a few days.

Goodluck tomorrow hun!!! FX for you!!! Hopefully you get that BFP!!!! Symptoms sound great!!!!


----------



## helen1234

god luck bizy, hope its a :bfp:


----------



## claire16

Hi ladies, please can i join?

My doc has given me my first round of clomid 50mg. I haven't had a period for 8years due to depo but he said my hormone levels this time were quite good so he thinks my body is getting ready to get back to normal however getting a helping hand with clomid.
If i start them tonight does anyone know roughly how lon it would be before my AF arrives (if they work obviously!) Only asking because i go to Ibiza on Friday 31st and would prefer not to gbe on my period on hol. (There for 10 days.)
Doc said he has seen massive success ojn clomid in fact he reckons that a majority of his patients have fallen pregnant within the first round of clomid.

Anyway lots of luck to us all hoping we get our BFP!!!

xxx


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome Claire! :hi:

Girls, check out my post in the gallery! :)


----------



## Missus_L

Hiya All!

I'm a new starter on Clomid 50mg after TTC naturally since December 2008. My Doctors sent me off for tests and found out that I have PCOS. I have taken the Medroxyprogesterone course to trigger AF then started to take Clomid. I'm currently on day 2 of the tablets then on day 20 (should be 21 but my hospital don't do blood tests on a weekend) I will be going for a blood test to check if I have ovulated. I seem to be getting some side effects today - bad headaches, hot flushes and tiredness, is this common? 

Is there anything else I should be doing? I just don't want to get things wrong xx


----------



## BizyBee

Hi missus :hi:, those are definitely common side effects of Clomid. I take mine before bed and it doesn't bother me. Hope you feel better soon. Good luck this cycle... :dust:


----------



## emilybee

morning ladies! How are we all? good luck on your first rounds of clomid! Fingers crossed for your bfp! well i think im around 9dpo and getting af cramps i cant really work it out either i got my dates wrong or it just an effect of the clomid anyone got any ideas? xxx


----------



## Kiki09

Hi, Thought I would come and ask the experts as I am getting confused (easily done! :rofl:) I have been given Clomid by my gp as I have stopped ovulating due to PCOS, so start on day2 of AF, but will not be given any blood tests etc so a case of working it out for myself I guess, my cycle seems to be 32 days, now, when would I expect to ovulate, would it be 7 days after I take my last clomid as the internet seems to indicate or 14 days before my next period?? 

sorry! just want to get it right, my oh works away a lot and we are trying to work out when he needs to be at home!, being as cant be at home all the time....

Thanks


----------



## Kiki09

Anyone??


----------



## BizyBee

Hi Kiki, Clomid causes some people to O early and others later than normal. I o'ed around cd18/19, then cd16, and last cycle it was cd14. I start using OPK's on Day 11 (4 days after I stop the Clomid) until I get a positive result. I don't have blood tests either. Good luck!


----------



## happybaby

Hello ladies,

BuziBee thank you for being such a good friend, you really are there for everyone. A BIG :hugs: from me and I am sure from all the other ladies. When do you have to test? Fingers' crossed!!! I don't think this is my month as I don't have too many or strong symptoms. I started getting tired, but nothing exagerate, headaches and sore boobs, very sore but I am pretty sure this is the clomid side effect. Anyway, I am trying not to focuse on it too much as I don't want to get too dissapointed. 

Good luck to all of us!:kiss:


----------



## reallyready

Hi, May I join your group? I am on my third cycle using 50 mg Clomid. I spoke with my doctor this morning. She said after this cycle we have to talk about the "next steps" Anyone know what the second line of infertility treatments are? :help:


----------



## helen1234

hiya girls,

i'm old hat at clomid it took 6 months worth to get rhys and i've been ttc since he was 8 weeks old, i'm currently on my second month back on clomid.

kiki, i ovulated on day 17 last month and i'm using th clearblue fertility monitor to pinpoint the day so i can :sex: at the right time. best of luck to you. just keep :sex: as much as you can for get do it every other day thing keep doing it everyday for two weeks in the middle of your cycle if you can its hard i know just get as many swimmers up there as you can lol.

reallyready dont even think about the next step hun concentrate on now, lots of positive thinking and loads of :sex:

if this is your 3rd month could up the doseage or give you another 3 months which is what they did with me last yr. what tests have you had done, have they done blood tests and scans.

xx


----------



## helen1234

BizyBee said:


> Welcome Claire! :hi:
> 
> Girls, check out my post in the gallery! :)

:dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin:
:headspin::wohoo:


----------



## reallyready

Thanks, Helen. You are so right. I should totally just focus on the now.
Here's my skinny: 39, never ttc before, been trying 14 months now, all tests show normal everything such as sperm count, motility, etc + lh levels, clear tubes, ovulation, etc. but still no pregnancy yet. Doctors "If it doesn't work this month, we need to talk about the next steps" sort of freaked me out. She's in such a rush always I didn't have time on phone to ask questions. She said I'm responding well to Clomid so I think she was surprised I'm not pregnant. Last cycle we did two IUIs with two follicles present. 
Rhys is ADORABLE! 
xxx


----------



## helen1234

does anyone know what the likelyhood of twins is. 

i only got a single with rhys but not sure what the statistics are

x


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks HappyBaby! :hugs: I have tested and got some faint lines a few days ago. My lines aren't getting any darker though, so I'm waiting to hear from the Dr. to see what's next. I'm worried, but trying to stay positive.

Welcome reallyready :hi: In the US, the next steps are typically IUI (which apparantly you've already done) and then IVF. Hopefully you won't have to worry about that because you'll get your bfp first! Good luck..

Helen, there's conflicting research but I believe I read that the normal chance of twins is 3-4%. Some research suggests that the chance with Clomid ranges from 5-10%.


----------



## Angie33

helen1234 said:


> does anyone know what the likelyhood of twins is.
> 
> i only got a single with rhys but not sure what the statistics are
> 
> x

I was told off the hospital that the chances of twins was 15-20% n triplets was very slim.


----------



## helen1234

so is that a high then:shrug:, still confused lol. suppose it depends on age and dosage as well i'm presuming, never seen anyone on here who have taken clomid have twins, not yet anyway.


----------



## gypsy

quick question,probably already been asked before-does any one take epo while on clomid? is it allowed?


----------



## reallyready

Helen, My Dr told me there is a 1 to 3 % chance of twins on Clomid. 

Bisybee, thanks, because I'm 39, we are doubling up efforts with clomid and iui early on. She'd said that after 3 cycles of clomid and 2 cycles of iui's we'd see from there. She's been really "pragmatic" about my chances of conceiving. Actually, I have to ignore her words sometimes and try to stay positive. If I'm not pg by Sept I think I'll be looking for a new RE/gyno. Can you recommend any in NY?

Thanks all!


----------



## BizyBee

I live in upstate NY, so I don't know of anyone in your area. I don't blame you for doubling your efforts, but you don't need a Dr. putting you down. It's great that you are staying positive. Hope everything works out and you get your bfp soon. xx


----------



## helen1234

gypsy said:


> quick question,probably already been asked before-does any one take epo while on clomid? is it allowed?

hi hun, sorry whats epo?

xxx


----------



## BizyBee

Well girls, it appears that I may have had a chemical because my lines have been disappearing the past few days. I am going to be out of town and I'll update you when I return next week. I hope I have good news to share... :hugs:


----------



## gypsy

helen1234 said:


> gypsy said:
> 
> 
> quick question,probably already been asked before-does any one take epo while on clomid? is it allowed?
> 
> hi hun, sorry whats epo?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

evening primrose oil,helps with ewcm.


----------



## babymaybe

Hi Girls - does anyone know how soon after the HCG jab I'm likely to ovulate. I had it yesterday morning and still have some ovulation pain.

Any thoughts appreciated

Thanks
xx


----------



## Lyns

Good morning ladies....may i join you? 

I started on 100mg Clomid yesterday. Am taking for late ovualtion and mild PCOS. And the fact that I'm 40 and my doc think we should "get a move on".:thumbup:

Lots of luck to all xx


----------



## Angie33

hi ladies how are you all?

i had my transvaginal scan on friday cd13 and i had 1 follicle each side that were 14mm each my fs said they were to small and to have cd21 bloods took next week to see if i ovulated, if i havnt then they going to put my clomid up to 100mg next nonth.

ive read that some of you was asked back for a second scan a couple of days after to see if your follicles had grow and if they had you got the injection.

i wasnt asked back for a second scan could anyone explain why i wasnt asked back?

angie :baby:


----------



## Missus_L

BizyBee said:


> Hi missus :hi:, those are definitely common side effects of Clomid. I take mine before bed and it doesn't bother me. Hope you feel better soon. Good luck this cycle... :dust:

Thanks! I will keep that in mind for next time hun.

This has probably been asked before but what does cd(number) and dpo stand for? Also how do you know when you ovulate? Are there any signs I should look out for? I'm all confused :shrug: 

Thanks! xx


----------



## helen1234

Missus_L said:


> BizyBee said:
> 
> 
> Hi missus :hi:, those are definitely common side effects of Clomid. I take mine before bed and it doesn't bother me. Hope you feel better soon. Good luck this cycle... :dust:
> 
> Thanks! I will keep that in mind for next time hun.
> 
> This has probably been asked before but what does cd(number) and dpo stand for? Also how do you know when you ovulate? Are there any signs I should look out for? I'm all confused :shrug:
> 
> Thanks! xxClick to expand...

hiya

dpo =days post ovulation, cd= cycle date?????

i use a clear blue fertility monitor to track my ovulation.

but there are lots of signs i only ise my monitor because my oh feels too much under pressure if i start taking temp etc,

taking temps daily, cervical mucus,ewcm=egg white ceviical mucus, cervix low and open, erm.... maybe ovulation pain or ache....

others maybe able to think of more.

good luck

x


----------



## Missus_L

helen1234 said:


> Missus_L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BizyBee said:
> 
> 
> Hi missus :hi:, those are definitely common side effects of Clomid. I take mine before bed and it doesn't bother me. Hope you feel better soon. Good luck this cycle... :dust:
> 
> Thanks! I will keep that in mind for next time hun.
> 
> This has probably been asked before but what does cd(number) and dpo stand for? Also how do you know when you ovulate? Are there any signs I should look out for? I'm all confused :shrug:
> 
> Thanks! xxClick to expand...
> 
> hiya
> 
> dpo =days post ovulation, cd= cycle date?????
> 
> i use a clear blue fertility monitor to track my ovulation.
> 
> but there are lots of signs i only ise my monitor because my oh feels too much under pressure if i start taking temp etc,
> 
> taking temps daily, cervical mucus,ewcm=egg white ceviical mucus, cervix low and open, erm.... maybe ovulation pain or ache....
> 
> others maybe able to think of more.
> 
> good luck
> 
> xClick to expand...

Thanks for the info! Really do appreciate it! xx


----------



## happybaby

Oh helen1234 you just reminded me hw ridiculous everything is...God! to have to poke yourself all morning...I know what you mean...too stressful. I onlydo the temping and opk but even so it feels a lot. Anyways...at least I hope it's going to be worth it. I am currently cd27 (3 more days to go). /have some symptoms but might be beacause of the clomid I took days 2-6. Some cramps but no AF yet. I should test on the 8th, on DH's birthday. IT would be a nice present for him, but I don't want to get my hopes up, just to avoid dissappointment.
Good luck to all of you!


----------



## helen1234

happybaby said:


> Oh helen1234 you just reminded me hw ridiculous everything is...God! to have to poke yourself all morning...I know what you mean...too stressful. I onlydo the temping and opk but even so it feels a lot. Anyways...at least I hope it's going to be worth it. I am currently cd27 (3 more days to go). /have some symptoms but might be beacause of the clomid I took days 2-6. Some cramps but no AF yet. I should test on the 8th, on DH's birthday. IT would be a nice present for him, but I don't want to get my hopes up, just to avoid dissappointment.
> Good luck to all of you!

ooooo good luck i'll be looking out for your :bfp: announcement lotsa positive thinking...

the month i got caught with Rhys i thought bahhhh clomids crap and we did the deed handful of times, my daughter was being a pain in the backside, my oh's cousin dropped dead of a undiagnosed genetic heart condition he was 33, leaving 3 gorgeous little boys who since found out have the same condition. i ditched the ovulation sticks and ditched the pillow under my bum, i even lay on my side comfy, as i hate lying on my back. when i fond out i was preg i did 8 tests because i just couldnt believe it and begged my doc for a scan.

this is why we;re trying straight away trying to rip the stress plaster off quick, i was hoping pregnancy would help my fertility but blood tests proved otherwise, so hence ttc.

i sometimes feel guilty about going in for another though like i've had my miracle babies and i'm being greedy and i should be happy because i have 2 beautiful children, but i want rhys to have a play friend sibling. and then i think if i dont think about ttc 24/7 and plan rudey time then i'll miss the window of opportunity and that'll be another month gone past.

so much stress to think about it helps that the oh knows how important it is for us to get along and not argue lol spoiling the moments lol

x


----------



## babymaybe

Hello ladies - hope you're all ok. I wondered if anyone was in the tww as well? I'm 3 dpo on my first round and I think that this is going to be the longest two weeks of my life! Anyone want to share the torture??!:wacko::wacko:


----------



## helen1234

babymaybe said:


> Hello ladies - hope you're all ok. I wondered if anyone was in the tww as well? I'm 3 dpo on my first round and I think that this is going to be the longest two weeks of my life! Anyone want to share the torture??!:wacko::wacko:

i'll share it with you hun , havent had my peak yet but i'm expecting it tomorrow.

good luck
x


----------



## emilybee

hey girlies! how are we all?? im out this month :witch: hasnt got me yet but i got my cd21 blood results and they were less than 1 :sad2: so clomid hasnt worked for me this month just gotta keep at it till end of september boooo we had any :bfp: yet??? good luck all xx


----------



## helen1234

sorry that has happened Emily.

i'm day 16 and havent ovulated yet but last month it was day 17 so maybe i will tomorrow, my poor oh is shattered lol

xx


----------



## beauty

Hey girls day 11 since last clomid and opks not showing positive since testing so not bothering doing anymore.. had some dark opks but never as dark as control line..
Only done few bit of nookie so not expecting my BFP this month :(
Just waiting for witch to turn up now, gyno only gave me two months supply so after this first go i got one more and then its my HSG scan and then from there maybe more clomid with monitoring!!
She only gave me 2months to shut me up!! 
Kind of gutted, as really dont think the clomid is workin and considering she said i got mild pcos why isnt it working?? Im not feeling so positive about ttc anymore ladies.. 
Hope you girls are getting on alot better than me..
xx


----------



## brooklyn1

hi ladies,
i just took my first dose of clomid (50mg) last night- i'd love to join this group.
this is my first month on clomid- I'll be getting IUI with it (my clinic suggests going straight to IUI, maybe because I'm in my late 30's, or maybe that's the protocol, I'm not sure).
I've been ttc for 10 months- i'm excited for clomid, but also of course nervous that it won't work. So far, no side effects, but we'll see how the week goes.
a question i'm wondering about. someone asked if it was ok to take evening primrose oil while on clomid- I'm wondering the same thing. I've been taking a combination of vitamins and herbs, and i'm not sure which if any i need to stop taking. I know vitex is not good while taking clomid, but what about things like vitamin b, omega-3's, raspberry leaf, and evening primrose oil (I know, i'm like a walking health food store these days). 

to Reallyready- i'm in nyc as well, and i've heard that RMA is a really good clinic and i think they take insurance. I'm not going there right now, but I may switch if I need to go further than clomid.


----------



## babymaybe

brooklyn1 said:


> hi ladies,
> i just took my first dose of clomid (50mg) last night- i'd love to join this group.
> this is my first month on clomid- I'll be getting IUI with it (my clinic suggests going straight to IUI, maybe because I'm in my late 30's, or maybe that's the protocol, I'm not sure).
> I've been ttc for 10 months- i'm excited for clomid, but also of course nervous that it won't work. So far, no side effects, but we'll see how the week goes.
> a question i'm wondering about. someone asked if it was ok to take evening primrose oil while on clomid- I'm wondering the same thing. I've been taking a combination of vitamins and herbs, and i'm not sure which if any i need to stop taking. I know vitex is not good while taking clomid, but what about things like vitamin b, omega-3's, raspberry leaf, and evening primrose oil (I know, i'm like a walking health food store these days).
> 
> to Reallyready- i'm in nyc as well, and i've heard that RMA is a really good clinic and i think they take insurance. I'm not going there right now, but I may switch if I need to go further than clomid.

Hiya:wave:


----------



## babymaybe

helen1234 said:


> babymaybe said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies - hope you're all ok. I wondered if anyone was in the tww as well? I'm 3 dpo on my first round and I think that this is going to be the longest two weeks of my life! Anyone want to share the torture??!:wacko::wacko:
> 
> i'll share it with you hun , havent had my peak yet but i'm expecting it tomorrow.
> 
> good luck
> xClick to expand...

Great! Hope you get your peak soon and look forward to helping each other through the tww!!


----------



## WATER_BABY 80

I just thought that I would let everyone know that the 1st round of Clomid did the trick and we are now expecting our first baby!! I had been waiting for AF to come and thought I would do a test on the day is was expecting AF only to see two lines - I tested another 5 times - then rushed straight to the docs for a blood test - Its a BIG positive YES!!!! I am now 5 weeks and counting - so happy thought that this PCOS was going to be the end of me!!

I also believe that wheatgrass was a big help in this as well - very good for fertility and I had been using it this month with the clomid!! Please dont lose hope - there are so many solutions out there - you just have to find the one that works for you!!

I will keep you up to date to see if its more than one - the doc said that I ovulated through my right ovary that was producing 3 eggs the same size - hmmmm I have a 6 week scan on monday - hope they can tell then!! xxx


----------



## want2bamom

WATER_BABY 80 said:


> I just thought that I would let everyone know that the 1st round of Clomid did the trick and we are now expecting our first baby!! I had been waiting for AF to come and thought I would do a test on the day is was expecting AF only to see two lines - I tested another 5 times - then rushed straight to the docs for a blood test - Its a BIG positive YES!!!! I am now 5 weeks and counting - so happy thought that this PCOS was going to be the end of me!!
> 
> I also believe that wheatgrass was a big help in this as well - very good for fertility and I had been using it this month with the clomid!! Please dont lose hope - there are so many solutions out there - you just have to find the one that works for you!!
> 
> I will keep you up to date to see if its more than one - the doc said that I ovulated through my right ovary that was producing 3 eggs the same size - hmmmm I have a 6 week scan on monday - hope they can tell then!! xxx

:happydance::happydance:Yahhhh CONGRATS!!!!:happydance::happydance:

That is so exciting!!! I wanted to ask you, what is wheat grass?? I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months hun!! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## helen1234

yayyyyy congratulations water-baby, let us know if you having multiples.

i still havent ovulated yet i'm day 17, i ovulated day 17 last month so was expecting to ovulate the same. my oh is shattered lol, i dont want to start lagging on the bonking side just as i peak, but my oh isnt very good with pressure, i had to treat him to a visit to the ann summers shop :rofl: oh the joys.

x


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls, I'm back from my trip. It was great and I really enjoyed the break. Unfortunately, I had a chemical (see my journal for more details) so I am onto my fourth cycle with Clomid/Prometrium :cry:. I was able to convince my Dr. to do a follicle scan on CD13, so hopefully I'll have some good ones this cycle. My OB/GYN also referred me to a fertility specialist to discuss the next step after Clomid. I am trying to stay positive. I know my cycle is coming. xx


----------



## helen1234

awww i'm sorry bizy, anythng i would say would make it worse, so lets get positive about your next cylcle you'll soon be getting your :bfp: i have a hunch on that one.

i still havent ovulated :hissy: is it possible i wont? that means i'll have to go back onto progesterone to bring af on as i just dont without it. 

my friend upset me yesterday said she was pregnant and said bet you dead jealous arent you...., :grr: no i am not jealous of anyone getting pregnant, envious yes jealous no. really hurt me that did, she then followed on to say oh well if you dont get pregnant again least you had rhys and rosie.... that made me feel as though we shouldnt have another baby and we were being greedy or wrong in some way, i snapped at that point told her its ok she can get pregnant drop of a hat and we want a family of 3 and why shouldnt we doesnt mean dont appreciate our children any less. what a stupid thing to say :grr:


----------



## hopeful4baby

Hello, Girls!
there are so many new names. Welcome to you all!
Congratulations to Waterbaby!!! Keep us updated..
I'm sorry about all the AFs which turned up in my absence, especially to yours, BizzyBee! :hugs: But you are so wonderfully positive and I also believe your cycle is coming!!

As for me, I've had a wonderfull sunny two weeks holiday. I've done two 50mg Clomid cycles before and decided give it a miss on holiday! I'm expecting AF tomorrow, unfortunately I know it's coming and all the famous "just relax, have a holiday" didn't work, I'm sure of it. I'm having all my usual pre-AF symptoms. So, just waiting to roll on to the last cycle of 50mg! If only this was the last one too! :shrug:


----------



## lioness168

Hi Brooklyn. I have been taking evening primrose oil while on clomid. I do not know if it has made any difference though. For me, I don't really get any CM when I ovulate (and didn't really before the clomid either), but I do get CM around CD20 - CD26. I do not know what is causing this. I am also taking herbs. I know what you mean about being a walking health food store. Good luck on your first cycle of clomid, hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## babymaybe

helen1234 said:


> yayyyyy congratulations water-baby, let us know if you having multiples.
> 
> i still havent ovulated yet i'm day 17, i ovulated day 17 last month so was expecting to ovulate the same. my oh is shattered lol, i dont want to start lagging on the bonking side just as i peak, but my oh isnt very good with pressure, i had to treat him to a visit to the ann summers shop :rofl: oh the joys.
> 
> x

He He He!!!:rofl::rofl: Keep going -you can do it!!!


----------



## MillieMoo

Hi Ladies! I can finally join you al here. I went to see the FS on Tuesday and he has started me on Clomid! Yippee!! I'm being really optimistic at the moment thinking that theres no reason why it couldn't happen the first month (espicially after reading water baby's story - Congratulations by the way).
I'm really intrigued to see how many days this will reduce my cycle because lasts months cycle was 50 days.
How did it affect your cycles?

Good luck all! x


----------



## BizyBee

helen1234 said:


> awww i'm sorry bizy, anythng i would say would make it worse, so lets get positive about your next cylcle you'll soon be getting your :bfp: i have a hunch on that one.
> 
> i still havent ovulated :hissy: is it possible i wont? that means i'll have to go back onto progesterone to bring af on as i just dont without it.
> 
> my friend upset me yesterday said she was pregnant and said bet you dead jealous arent you...., :grr: no i am not jealous of anyone getting pregnant, envious yes jealous no. really hurt me that did, she then followed on to say oh well if you dont get pregnant again least you had rhys and rosie.... that made me feel as though we shouldnt have another baby and we were being greedy or wrong in some way, i snapped at that point told her its ok she can get pregnant drop of a hat and we want a family of 3 and why shouldnt we doesnt mean dont appreciate our children any less. what a stupid thing to say :grr:

That is such a stupid thing for her to say. How insensitive!

What CD are you on now? Some people O late on Clomid. I hope that's the case for you.


----------



## BizyBee

Hi MillieMoo! :hi:

Clomid has done wonders for my cycle. It originally ranged from around 40-72 days, and now it is closer to 30. I am finally getting positive OPK's. Hope it fixes your cycles too!


----------



## helen1234

day 19 at still not ovulated :shrug: i dont get it, hope it happens tomorrow


----------



## want2bamom

FX for you Helen!!


----------



## helen1234

no..... neg ovulation. anybody got any clues as why i have ovulated is day 20 too late now :(


----------



## JennsPhoto

Hello!! I am new to the forum!

I am starting my first round of Clomid TOMORROW! I am wicked excited! 

I am starting on 100mgs CD5-9. I go in on Friday for an Ultrasound to see how many eggs I have!!!


----------



## helen1234

:wave: hi jenny

good luck 
x


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome Jenny! :hi:

Helen, fingers crossed for you. xx


----------



## River13

brooklyn1 said:


> hi ladies,
> a question i'm wondering about. someone asked if it was ok to take evening primrose oil while on clomid- I'm wondering the same thing. I've been taking a combination of vitamins and herbs, and i'm not sure which if any i need to stop taking. I know vitex is not good while taking clomid, but what about things like vitamin b, omega-3's, raspberry leaf, and evening primrose oil (I know, i'm like a walking health food store these days).

I've been wondering the same...anyone else heard anything about these vitamins and supplements interacting with Clomid?


----------



## helen1234

i ovulated :yipee: day 21 :shrug: who cares i'm ovulating.

as for supplements i dont take any but i cant see any reason why not though


----------



## hayley352

r u using the opk's? im day 22 today and still nothing for me :-(


----------



## helen1234

hayley352 said:


> r u using the opk's? im day 22 today and still nothing for me :-(

hiya, yes i'm using clearblue fertility monitor and clearblue ovulation sticks as well clomid hasnt affected the result at all with these.

i've only just had a positive with both last night with the sticks and this morning with the monitor, i know a few people on here who ovulate late its really worried me when i was this late.
x


----------



## BizyBee

That's great Helen!

Fingers crossed you get a positive too Hayley!


----------



## Kiki09

hi all, well the witch showed her face Saturday at last so took my first clomid last night.. so fingers crossed I ovulate this month due to pcos etc as not ovulated since we lost our angel in January 
I am really trying not to put too much hope on Clomid but its so hard not to build up my expectations and believe its going to work straight away! How do you all cope with keeping your expectations. I just want to try and stop myself from expecting a miracle the first cycle on clomid!

xx


----------



## MommySierra

*Hey Ladies,
Sorry I have been MIA for a while...We decided to take a break from TTC for a couple of months to just clear our minds...we are back on the saddle again and we got great news, my hubby's insurance will pay for my IUI and IVF if it ever reaches that point with a letter from our FS...I punked out of taking my HSG test and I will try to take it again this month and hopefully not CHICKEN OUT  Clomid did work for me it was just hubby's sperm mobility was to slow, so now we wait and see whats next after the HSG and his SA retest

How is everyone doing? 

Welcome to our newcomers *


----------



## helen1234

Kiki09 said:


> hi all, well the witch showed her face Saturday at last so took my first clomid last night.. so fingers crossed I ovulate this month due to pcos etc as not ovulated since we lost our angel in January
> I am really trying not to put too much hope on Clomid but its so hard not to build up my expectations and believe its going to work straight away! How do you all cope with keeping your expectations. I just want to try and stop myself from expecting a miracle the first cycle on clomid!
> 
> xx

when i was on clomid last year i had really expectations and used to beat myself every month it didnt happen the last month when i got pregnant i had no expectations at all and got pregnant.
but its easier said than done i dont know how not to get stressed about ttc only till i lose hope do i think stuff it it'll happen when it happens, but i'm not at that point yet i'm still poas every day lol, and having :sex: lots and lots i ovulated late this month and as you can see from my posts above i was getting worried and het up over it. i havent put oh down since cd 8 lol and we did rudeys 3 times yesterday to be on the safe side lol 

how i look at it you could get pregnant at any month why not the first, positive thinking without doing your head in lol easier said than done.

Hi Sierra good luck hun, nice to see you back in the saddle

xx


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome back Nady! Glad clomid worked for you. That's awesome that his insurance will help pay for IUI/IVF!

Hi Kiki, I had really high expectations too. I am now on my fourth cycle and feeling a little more realistic. I know Clomid is working for me, as my cycles have become more regular. I just haven't fallen pregnant yet. Many people do get a bfp in their first few cycles, so hope you're one of the lucky ones!


----------



## Kiki09

THank you bizybee & helen1234, its good to hear you both went throught he same as I am with expectations etc... so hard trying to stay real when you want something so bad it hurts, isn't it!
I already told oh to make sure his work this month is desk time at home lol no working away or he will have to pop back via a 8 hour round trip if need be to do the do!:rofl: luckily all this bd makes him think its christmas and birthday all rolled into one let hope he stays in the mind set lol 

Fingers crossed we all get some good news this month then...


----------



## MommySierra

BizyBee said:


> Welcome back Nady! Glad clomid worked for you. That's awesome that his insurance will help pay for IUI/IVF!
> 
> Hi Kiki, I had really high expectations too. I am now on my fourth cycle and feeling a little more realistic. I know Clomid is working for me, as my cycles have become more regular. I just haven't fallen pregnant yet. Many people do get a bfp in their first few cycles, so hope you're one of the lucky ones!

*Hey girl  How are you?? my Clomid numbers were low but at 9.37 he said ovulation did occur at 150mg...He has GHI insurance with Bluecross Blueshield...the insurance that covers it is GHI, he just has to add me on (I hope he didnt forget to do that today) and then once it kicks in we go back to the doc...well before that I need to take the dreaded HSG dye test  ...This is my first month with out Clomid, so we have to wait if I even get the witch.*


----------



## BizyBee

I also have BlueCross BlueShield, so all of my treatment will be covered as well. It definitely takes some of the worry and pressure off. Don't worry about the HSG. It really isn't that bad! You can do it hun! :hugs: xx


----------



## kstan

Hi girls - been off the radar this mth (busy planning wedding) but just wanted to wish all of u that will be testing this mth all the best wishes in the world. I hope August is the mth for the clomid team to get their bfp's!!!!!! Lotsa love - Kate x x


----------



## BizyBee

Glad you stopped by Kate! Hope the wedding planning is going well. xx


----------



## MillieMoo

Just a quick query, I am supposed to have my cd21 tests done but it falls on a saturday. Will it affect it much if i have it done on the friday? How many days past ovulation is it supposed to be?


----------



## Lyns

MillieMoo said:


> Just a quick query, I am supposed to have my cd21 tests done but it falls on a saturday. Will it affect it much if i have it done on the friday? How many days past ovulation is it supposed to be?

It's meant to be 7dpo hunny....so go on the working day closest to that.


----------



## Missus_L

MillieMoo said:


> Just a quick query, I am supposed to have my cd21 tests done but it falls on a saturday. Will it affect it much if i have it done on the friday? How many days past ovulation is it supposed to be?

I have the same problem too but I rang my doctors and they said to go on the Friday (day 20) and this will be fine. The only problem I have now is that I am being treated for Swine Flu and I am supposed to be going for my bloods done this Friday. I will have to get in touch with the doctors and see what my options are xx


----------



## Missus_L

I'm just wondering if anyone can tell me what the best time is to start testing to see if I am pregnant. I don't actually know my cycle lengths as this is my 1st round of Clomid and have not had AF month after month naturally. I am currently on CD17 today. I just don't have a clue at the minute but hopefully I will pick it all up soon enough from everyone on here! xx


----------



## BizyBee

Millie, It is best to go at 7dpo, but I'm sure you can go on Friday and it will be fine.

Missus, did you do ovulation predictor kits? My Dr. said that people on Clomid usually ovulate between 5-10 days after the last pill. This is not always the case though, as Clomid does sometimes lengthen cycles. I also had irregular cycles but Clomid/Progesterone as fixed them. My first round I had positive OPK's on day 19 or so and it has been getting progressively earlier (last one on day 14). If you don't get good results from your day21 bloodtest, it may be due to late ovulation.


----------



## emilybee

Hello ladies! Hows it going?

The horrible witch still hasnt showed her ugly head! im on day 38 :shock: I dont know what to think as my blood tests were so low :cry: I have been feeling like i could come on at any second for the past 3 days but no nothing what do i do? xxx


----------



## MillieMoo

Thanks Ladies. I think i will wait and see when i ovulate before i make any appointments. My doctors did tell me to keep going for a test every 7 days until it showed i ovulated.


----------



## Kiki09

I started my first round of clomid on Sunday night, but gradually beginning to find mornings are when I feel incredibly crap, very hot, nausea and headaches, will these symptoms be the same throughout this cycle or will they stop once I take my last tablet on Thursday? Just wondered what others had experienced... 

Soo much to learn lol


----------



## MillieMoo

I'm afraid i haven't had any symptoms so i can't help you on that one. I hope it gets better soon though.


----------



## MillieMoo

Emilybee, have you definately ov'd this month? If so when?


----------



## Missus_L

BizyBee said:


> Missus, did you do ovulation predictor kits? My Dr. said that people on Clomid usually ovulate between 5-10 days after the last pill. This is not always the case though, as Clomid does sometimes lengthen cycles. I also had irregular cycles but Clomid/Progesterone as fixed them. My first round I had positive OPK's on day 19 or so and it has been getting progressively earlier (last one on day 14). If you don't get good results from your day21 bloodtest, it may be due to late ovulation.

Hiya BizyBee, I've not done any ovulation predictor tests but I went on a website that gave me an ovulation range from CD11 - CD16 and my doctor told me that ovulation will start on CD14 and to :sex: every 2nd day from CD10 - CD20. Is it too late to start testing? I should be going for my blood test on Friday but I will have to see what my doctor says as I have been diagnosed with Swine Flu :( xx


----------



## Missus_L

Kiki09 said:


> I started my first round of clomid on Sunday night, but gradually beginning to find mornings are when I feel incredibly crap, very hot, nausea and headaches, will these symptoms be the same throughout this cycle or will they stop once I take my last tablet on Thursday? Just wondered what others had experienced...
> 
> Soo much to learn lol

Hiya Kiki! I had the side effects that you have listed too and they were there until I finished the course. I took my tablets through the day but a lot of members on here take them at night to try and combat the side effects so I will be trying that next time round.

I'm the same as you hun, got so much to learn as this is my 1st round too. Good luck!!! xx


----------



## emilybee

MillieMoo said:


> Emilybee, have you definately ov'd this month? If so when?

according to cd21 bloods no my result was less than one so showed no ovulation around that time and that put as downer on this month so didnt take no notice of any other ov symptoms, i dont know whether to go buy a test cos usually after i do one i come on lol


----------



## Lyns

Emilybee, is it possible you Ov'd after CD21? That way your bloods would show that you didn't but your AF would be late....or your pregnant! 

Whats your usual luteal phase?


----------



## emilybee

normally 14 days bang on, i took clomid on days 2-6 had bloods day 21 on a non clomid cycle i would normally ov around day 21-22 so would have been due on sunday just gone making me only 3 days late but because i didnt track ovulation i dont know where i am. I have had cramps now for 3 days


----------



## MillieMoo

As your cd21 tests didn't show ov I would say that you didn't ov during the first 21 days but may have ov'd later. Do you take a BBT? Were you b'ding right up to cd 21? If so there's still a chance you could be pregnant. 
Could the cramps your experiencing now be ov? Have you tried an OPK?
Sorry for all the questions. x


----------



## Kiki09

Hiya Kiki! I had the side effects that you have listed too and they were there until I finished the course. I took my tablets through the day but a lot of members on here take them at night to try and combat the side effects so I will be trying that next time round.

I'm the same as you hun, got so much to learn as this is my 1st round too. Good luck!!! xx[/QUOTE]

Hello, nice to chat to someone else new to clomid lol, I do take it at night but do wake up with hot flushes lol no pain no gain though! take my last tablet Thursday so maybe the crappy mornings will ease off, mind you I would have crappy 24hrs if it results in a BFP! 

lets hope we get our BFP's sooooonnn!! :happydance:


----------



## Missus_L

Kiki09 said:


> Hiya Kiki! I had the side effects that you have listed too and they were there until I finished the course. I took my tablets through the day but a lot of members on here take them at night to try and combat the side effects so I will be trying that next time round.
> 
> I'm the same as you hun, got so much to learn as this is my 1st round too. Good luck!!! xx

Hello, nice to chat to someone else new to clomid lol, I do take it at night but do wake up with hot flushes lol no pain no gain though! take my last tablet Thursday so maybe the crappy mornings will ease off, mind you I would have crappy 24hrs if it results in a BFP! 

lets hope we get our BFP's sooooonnn!! :happydance:[/QUOTE]

Great minds think alike! I would do anything or go through anything for a BFP too!! Hopefully we both get all the help we need from everyone on here and if you ever need a chat, just let me know xx

:dust: to us both!


----------



## Kiki09

Will keep you posted with how I get on and you can let me know how you go, its great having someone to chat to about it! everyone on here is brilliant, the knowledge and experience that people share is so helpful and puts your mind at rest!

lots and lots of :dust::dust: with extra sticky bean dust for added measure! 

:happydance:


----------



## JennsPhoto

I have a question...posted in TTC forum also


A few years ago when my husband I an started TTC I was charing temp, CM, OPK's and so on. I never got a temp spike, I was always very flat, around 97.5 to 97.58. 

I started charting again because I was starting a round of Clomid. My temp the last few days has been consistent. 97.58, 97.55, 97.56, 97.53 then yesterday and today it has shot up to 97.86 and 97.88. No condition changes, I sleep in undies and a tank top every night, windows close, ceiling fan on, same comforter etc etc. 

I'm wondering if the Clomid could affect my temp?? I am only on CD8 right now and I went to the doctors on Monday and had one follicle at 12mm so I don't think I have O'd at this point?? Also, yesterday I had some light pink spotting when I went pee, which I never have had before.


----------



## bird24

hey all

goodluck taking the clomid i hope it works for you all

it worked for me the first month i used it and my 21 day bloods came back that i didnt ovulate too, but i ov'd later and got my bfp a week after i was expecting AF....just make sure you keep :sex: all month as you never know when you might ovulate

fingers crossed for you all

xx


----------



## Missus_L

Its nice to hear about success stories as it keeps you in the right frame of mind. I will take your advice on board! :happydance:


----------



## reallyready

bird24
Wow, I had never heard that. I am now on my 3rd cycle using C. and my doc wants me off it if we don't conceive this month. I'll be sure to take your advice this month and hope for the best!


----------



## reallyready

bird24
Wow, I had never heard that. I am now on my 3rd cycle using C. and my doc wants me off it if we don't conceive this month. I'll be sure to take your advice this month and hope for the best!:angel:


----------



## helen1234

i ovulated day 21 this month and have been doing rudeys everyday since cd8 lol, i have worn my oh out, my fs last yr told us to do the deed everyday instead everyother day, and the day a ovulated i did it 3 times in the one day, i thought the first would have been the best the extra 2 times were just a bonus shot. 
i have got high expectations only because clomid worked for us last yr and we have a 6 month old from clomid.

jenn, i dont do the temp thing so cant really comment i use the cbfm and find it worth its weight in gold, if i hadnt used it this month i'd have most certainly missed ovulation as it was 5 days later than last month

x


----------



## brooklyn1

Hi ladies,
I'm on cd13, took the clomid last week on from day 4-8, so now I'm just waiting (impatiently) for ovulation. This waiting for ovulation seems to get to everyone, so at least I have company here.
Here's my question- has anyone done clomid with IUI? That's what I'm doing, but the procedure is a little confusing. I'm supposed to wait until I get a positive opk, then go in with dh the next morning for the IUI...sounds simple when you're in the doctor's office, but now I'm really worried that I'm going to miss my window somehow. It's stressful because you're not supposed to bd the two or three days before the IUI so that the sperm count is nice and high when we have the IUI. But if I don't know when I'm ovulating, then I'm not sure how to time that.
Just wondering if anyone else had figured out a good rhythm for this whole thing or had any words of advice...


----------



## reallyready

Hello Brooklyn1
I'm on CD 16, my 3rd cycle of Clomid and second cycle of IUIs. My doc did it a little differently. She had me come in on days 13 or 14 to do an u/s to look at the follicles and then on the 2 months where we did the IUIs she would have me come back later that afternoon after DH got a chance to go to the lab or the next day. 
I have read that Clomid messes with the OPK, so you might want to call her about that. I have gotten positive on the OPK for three days in a row now and yet my temp has not yet spiked (which could be anovulation or could be the Clomid, I'm not sure). 
Maybe ask your doc if you could make love every other day which should be okay for the count, I'd think.
Good luck!


----------



## brooklyn1

thanks reallyready- that's what I was thinking as well and what I'll probably do this week. I wish my doctor had a clearer protocol for clomid and IUI, but I think it will work out to be nearly the same thing that you are doing- they told me to come in on friday which will be cd15 even if I haven't gotten a positive opk yet, and then I guess at that point they'd give me a trigger shot if the follicles look good- then do the IUI the next morning- we'll see. Did your doctor give you a trigger shot, or did they wait for you to ovulate on your own?


----------



## reallyready

Dear Brooklyn
Interesting you should bring up the trigger shot. My dr. has not mentioned it and has never done it. Last cycle after seeing my follicles on day 13 she did two IUIs that week but then this cycle she saw me on day 14 and did one IUI and did not ask me to come back. I actually called her today because my temp is still down (meaning I haven't O'd, right?) so I left her a message asking if I should come back. What is the trigger shot? Have you used it before? What is the technical name? 
It sounds like mine is using u/s to give her an idea of my predicted ovulation date while yours is using the OPKs. Who knows! 
If after this cycle, I may be looking for a new dr in NYC. Can you recommend yours? 
Is he/she kind and supportive for the TTC difficult upper 30s crowd? 
xx


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! I never really had any side effects because I took it right before bed. I did occasionally feel light-headed if I didn't fall right asleep, but it wasn't bad. Hope you feel better taking it at night too.

Emily, hope you O'ed late and that's why your levels were so low.


----------



## Kiki09

Felt really crap since taking Clomid, started taking it sunday night, last tablet tonight, however, took tablet last night before bed as usual and not had any side effects today?? a bit worried in case its not going to work lol, at least with side effects I knew that something was happening lol had cramping all day yesterday and today feel 100%, though temp was up this morning, will see how it goes.. 

so hope we get lots of BFP's for us Clomid girls this month!


----------



## brooklyn1

hi reallyready,
These places all seem to have a slightly different way of doing things, but none seem to be particularly clear or patient-centered...
I think the trigger shot is called hcg. When I started clomid, the doctor told me that I may ovulate on my own, or they may have to trigger ovulation. I'm assuming that if I go in on Friday as they asked and I haven't yet gotten a positive opk that they'll give me the shot. I'm not looking forward to it, but at least that way I'll know approximately when I'll ovulate.
It is frustrating that they gave you the iui and you haven't yet ovulated- I was thinking that that could easily happen to me as well. Let me know how the doctor responds to your message.
And if anyone else has any insight on this whole clomid/IUI thing, that would help us get a sense of whether either of these procedures are typical or even work...
In terms of doctors in nyc for the late 30's crowd (I'm there too, 38), my doctor is part of the columbia center for reproductive care, and they are good- very efficient, almost like a factory (which is both good and bad)- they seem to have a lot of experience with our age group, but they are not exactly supportive- not a lot of individual attention there (but what doctor gives that now a days?) I've heard that RMA is really good, especially for IVF- I may switch to them if it comes to that.
hope that helps!


----------



## BizyBee

I'm going to see the FS today! I am excited and nervous to hear what he has to say. I've already had an HSG, but I'm scared that he'll say I need a lap & dye. I want to know how long I can take Clomid before moving to the next step (whatever that may be). I'm on my 4th round now and really hope this is my cycle, but I also have to be realistic.

Brooklyn, Clomid and IUI are often used together. Depending on the Dr., you may get follicle scans to make sure your follicles are growing. Some may give you a trigger shot to stimulate O, others may assume by the size of the follicle that you'll O on your own. Good luck!


----------



## Sling78

Hi everyone, I&#8217;m new to this site. I've be TTC for 2 years having found out I have PCOS and Endometriosis. I had a laparoscopy in Jan 08 and then laparoscopic ovarian drilling March 09. The only side effect i've had on clomid is headaches and some dizziness. I&#8217;m currently on my 5th cycle of Clomid and I&#8217;ve also been seeing a specialist in TCM (Traditional Chinese Medicine) - I have to drink herbal tea in the morning and evening. I also have acupuncture fortnightly. Since taking the herbal tea I&#8217;ve been having regular periods (I used to have 4 a year) and my progesterone levels have shot up. I'm thinking of trying IUI if nothing happens this month as i'm becomming so frustrated, does anyone have any advice on going for IUI?

Sending you lots of baby dust xx


----------



## reallyready

Sling78! 

Good for you with the balanced approach you are taking. I was using acupuncture with herbal teas until it got to be so expensive for me, but I'm thinking we may pull some $ out of savings for it for the next 3 months because it is certainly less expensive than IVF (which is maybe where we are headed if we take Dr. advice) 

I had two IUIs last month and one this month and am hopeful this month but still as realistic as I can be. 

The IUI is quick and did not hurt. One time the Dr poked my uterus though and I cramped and spotted a bit, but the other two times I didn't have any problems. 

Please keep us posted on your progress. 
Good luck! 

really ready


----------



## reallyready

brooklyn1 said:


> hi reallyready,
> These places all seem to have a slightly different way of doing things, but none seem to be particularly clear or patient-centered...
> I think the trigger shot is called hcg. When I started clomid, the doctor told me that I may ovulate on my own, or they may have to trigger ovulation. I'm assuming that if I go in on Friday as they asked and I haven't yet gotten a positive opk that they'll give me the shot. I'm not looking forward to it, but at least that way I'll know approximately when I'll ovulate.
> It is frustrating that they gave you the iui and you haven't yet ovulated- I was thinking that that could easily happen to me as well. Let me know how the doctor responds to your message.
> And if anyone else has any insight on this whole clomid/IUI thing, that would help us get a sense of whether either of these procedures are typical or even work...
> In terms of doctors in nyc for the late 30's crowd (I'm there too, 38), my doctor is part of the columbia center for reproductive care, and they are good- very efficient, almost like a factory (which is both good and bad)- they seem to have a lot of experience with our age group, but they are not exactly supportive- not a lot of individual attention there (but what doctor gives that now a days?) I've heard that RMA is really good, especially for IVF- I may switch to them if it comes to that.
> hope that helps!

Thanks, I'll look for RMA! and thanks for the info on the trigger shot.


----------



## Wshng4Baby

This is my 7th month TTC and my 1st month with Clomid. I had very irregular periods the first 6 months so I went to my OB/GYN who also is a fertility specialist and she offered me 100 mg Clomid for days 4-8. I took it in the morning.

I had about every side effect in the book! I took my last pill on Sunday, but I suffered with bad headaches all day long, extremely bloated, gained about 3lbs, very minor pains in my lower abdomen, nausea, dizzy, hot flashes.. etc. etc. It was awful! But I am hopeful that it means it worked. I am on CD 12 and have been doing OPKs and haven't gotten a positive yet (although I haven't done one for today yet). Keep your fingers crossed for me!

Oh, and I go in for a scan on CD 19 (was supposed to be CD 21 but that is a Saturday and she wasn't there on Friday) to determine if I have PCOS. I also had blood work on CD 3 and CD 10 and have to get some on CD 21 this cycle.


----------



## Kiki09

BizyBee said:


> I'm going to see the FS today! I am excited and nervous to hear what he has to say. I've already had an HSG, but I'm scared that he'll say I need a lap & dye. I want to know how long I can take Clomid before moving to the next step (whatever that may be). I'm on my 4th round now and really hope this is my cycle, but I also have to be realistic.
> 
> 
> Hi Bizybee wondered how you had got on at the FS today, hope it was good in that you got some answers :)


----------



## helen1234

hope you got on ok bizy.

hope every ones getting on well, is there anybody testing soon, i'm testing on mon/tues i think i ovulated late so will test later i think 
x


----------



## MillieMoo

No, unfortunately not yet. I'm still waiting to ov!
Good luck for Monday!


----------



## Lyns

My OPk's are showing Ovulation is close ladies.....so Clomid has helped bring it slightly forward, from about CD19 to about CD15 or 16.....but oh my, the Ov cramps! Mainly left at the mo, although the intention was to try and get me to Ov both sides.

How many of you Ov both sides? Or think you do from the cramps?


----------



## kat08

Hello all!

Is anyone on clomid and trying to use CBFM? Last month I was on 50mg and got highs from CD14 to CD21 but the CD21 blood test showed I hadn't ovulated. This cycle I am on 100mg and still showing lows??


----------



## emilybee

well the :witch: got me yayyy!! about bloody time!! round 3 of clomid here we come!


----------



## MillieMoo

Sorry to hear that emily! Well here you go again! This could be the month!!

Kat, I'm using the CBFM and i've had highs since cd8 and i'm now on cd13 and still showing highs. I have started having cramps so i'm hoping i will get a peak over the weekend.

Lyns, its looking good for you now! It gives me hope that it will be me in a few days. I have noticed this month that i have started to get cramps in both sides which is good.


----------



## nessie01

hi
can i join...me nessie 38 TCC1
started my fist clomid cycle this month...only on 25mg days 3-7 my scan showed 2 follicles at 21, 1 at 17 and 1 at 14 they gave me a shot to make me ovulate on the same day as scan.....i no i ovualted as i had a temp rise.i havnt ad my progesterone test to confirm ovulation as still getting over the stomach bug from %*%$$%%$

anyway is that a good number of follices and would they all of ovulated?

ness


----------



## JennsPhoto

Finished my first round of clomid yesterday! Went for an internal today and have one follicle at 20mm which means I should ovulate on Sundayish I believe. Waiting for the doc to call with blood work results but in the mean time I am holding my bladder to do an OPK this afternoon =)


----------



## helen1234

good luck nessie.

and get bonking Jenns :rofl:

i'm dying to test but holding off as i hate seing bfn's and if i do it too soon i'll just feel disheartend, 

when the earliest you can test? is it 8 dpo?

x


----------



## Kiki09

JennsPhoto said:


> Finished my first round of clomid yesterday! Went for an internal today and have one follicle at 20mm which means I should ovulate on Sundayish I believe. Waiting for the doc to call with blood work results but in the mean time I am holding my bladder to do an OPK this afternoon =)

Sounding positive Jenns!! happy :sex: this weekend !!!! fx'd cross this is your month!!!!!! 

I finished my first round yesterday too, how are you feeling, any cramps or flushes or anything? I feel a bit crampy/tight, hoping that is a sign that I am going to be ovulating at last!!


----------



## Lyns

+ve OPk and peak on my monitor for me too today.....and still LOTS of Ov cramps! I should Ov tomorrow....

I've had BFP's at 7dpo and 2 at 8dpo, Helen 1234, so hope you are feeling brave soon. Good luck xxx


----------



## JennsPhoto

Kiki09 said:


> JennsPhoto said:
> 
> 
> Finished my first round of clomid yesterday! Went for an internal today and have one follicle at 20mm which means I should ovulate on Sundayish I believe. Waiting for the doc to call with blood work results but in the mean time I am holding my bladder to do an OPK this afternoon =)
> 
> Sounding positive Jenns!! happy :sex: this weekend !!!! fx'd cross this is your month!!!!!!
> 
> I finished my first round yesterday too, how are you feeling, any cramps or flushes or anything? I feel a bit crampy/tight, hoping that is a sign that I am going to be ovulating at last!!Click to expand...

haha Thank you! We will be doing so all weekend long! heehee

I felt really crampy this morning on my way to the doc, thought maybe I would have several near ovulation follicles the way I was cramping but not so much. I'm okay right now, just a little tightness on my right side at the moment! I have about a half hour to go before I can POAS and see a positive OPK for the first time EVER! Well. I hope! lol

Good luck to you too! :dust:


----------



## MillieMoo

Lyns, thats great that you have your positive now! Hope you have loads of fun this weekend! ;-)


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls,
I am very happy with my FS experience. The Dr. was great and made me feel very comfortable. I had a lot of blood tests and a follicle scan. I was given a few options and decided that I would continue to try Clomid for the next 1-2 cycles (with follicle scans, HCG injection to stimulate O, progesterone supplements, HCG blood test 2 weeks after O). If that isn't successful, I will move on to IUI with Clomid or injectables/gonadotropins. My previous Dr. did not monitor me at all, so I am looking forward to having the scans/blood work.

I had a follicle scan and it was almost 14mm on Thursday. I should be ovulating very soon and can't wait to start the 2ww. Hopefully, I get my bfp this cycle and won't have to worry about the next step.


----------



## kstan

good luck bizy bee x


----------



## reallyready

That is great news about a good FS BizyBee! 
Good luck!


----------



## MillieMoo

Thats good news bizybee. I hope it happens for you this cycle.


----------



## BizyBee

Millie, I didn't realize we are both on day 15. I hope it happens for you too! :)

Thanks kstan and reallyready! 

:hugs: and :dust: for all of my Clomid ladies!!!


----------



## MillieMoo

I didn't realise you were on cd15. Do you have a ticker with you chart?
I'm using a CBFM and opk's and are still showing negative. I've had a dull ache/ov pains for a few days now but its more intense today.
I wish I was having a scan too so i would know whether to expect ovulation. I am supposed to go for cd21 bloods on firday but do you think its worth it if i know i haven't ov'd yet? 
Are you feeling any ov pains? What days did you take your clomid?


----------



## helen1234

well being me i couldnt wait and decided to poas lol it was :bfn: :(.

i'm not due af till next sat/sun, i say sat/sun because i got opk + on sat and peak on cbfm on sunday.
i know i've had rhys in between and i'll be eternally thankful, 

but i've been doing this ttc game 4 1/2 yrs i think i'm going insane:wacko::wacko: lol.

i need patience dust anyone got any?

going to wait till wednesday to test again what do you all think? or should i just stop fretting and wait till saturday?

hope you 2ww happens soon bizy

xx


----------



## MillieMoo

Sorry about the BFN but its still so early so i would just disregard that one.
I would wait until at least wednesday beacuse if you only got your peak on CBFM last sunday don't they say you ov about 24 hours after that.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Kiki09

Great news about the FS bizy, its good that you found a good one.

Helen1234 lots of patience coming your way..:hugs:

milliemoo, i have had a lot of cramping etc too, i would def go for those bloods, at least then you will know 100% :)


----------



## Missus_L

Bizy, its always reassuring to know you have people who are wanting to help rather than people who dont bother!. Hope everything goes smoothly for you and :dust: to you!

Milliemoo, I'm with Kiki with the blood test. I would still go for it regardless as you will have a true indication of whether you have OV this month. I have read on here that some people OV after CD21.

Helen1234, here's an :hugs: from me! Hope you get your :bfp: soon :thumbup:

I've just had my CD21 bloods done today (even though its CD23) so I will have to wait and see whether the Clomid has done the trick very soon. Just a quick question for everyone, where do you get your OPK's from and when do you start doing them from? I didn't do one this month as I was told to stick with what the doctor said but if the magic hasn't happened this month then I will do these next month xx


----------



## reallyready

Just a quick question for everyone, where do you get your OPK's from and when do you start doing them from? I didn't do one this month as I was told to stick with what the doctor said but if the magic hasn't happened this month then I will do these next month xx[/QUOTE]

Hi!
I order my OPK sticks online at Early-Pregnancy-Tests.com. Since they are so much cheaper there. I also order Preseed in BULK and they send free early pregnancy poas tests. 

On clomid I read to wait to use the OPK sticks until at least 3 days after last pill. 

Lots of luck! 
XXX
Really Ready


----------



## MillieMoo

I've had a lot of cramping recently so i think I will ov but it may be quite close to cd 21 or maybe after so the tests will definately come back negative but my fs told me to keep going back on cd28 and cd35 until i get a good result as i do have long cycles.
Have you heard of this before?


----------



## Missus_L

MillieMoo said:


> I've had a lot of cramping recently so i think I will ov but it may be quite close to cd 21 or maybe after so the tests will definately come back negative but my fs told me to keep going back on cd28 and cd35 until i get a good result as i do have long cycles.
> Have you heard of this before?


I haven't had much information from my doctors really apart from to take Clomid on days 2-6 the go for a blood test on day 21, then make an appointment to get the results from my blood test. Hope someone can help xx


----------



## Lyns

I have actually heard of Clomid delaying Ov with some people MillieMoo, but lets hope yours comes along nice and soon! Lots of luck x


----------



## helen1234

missus, i use clear blue fertility monitor and clear blue digi predictors, 

i have to use digi ones because i make myself see line :dohh: 

i'm going to wait till friday to test think because my cycle has been a 35day cycle the wait seems to be really long.

hope everyone is doing well,

xx


----------



## helen1234

Lyns said:


> I have actually heard of Clomid delaying Ov with some people MillieMoo, but lets hope yours comes along nice and soon! Lots of luck x

it delays mine i was day 22 this time, good job i was using the monitor or i'd of missed it completely


----------



## BizyBee

Millie, I have been away so I haven't been able to do OPK's consistently but I have some cramping/ewcm today and my scan on Thursday showed I would be ready in a few days. I was in the same boat as you for my first 3 cycles. It is worrysome to take it without being monitored. Your Dr. is probably bringing you back for future tests because you may O late and they want to keep checking. Ideally, you will have bloodwork around 7 dpo. Good luck!

Reallyready & Missus, I used to buy Answer tests but have found they are too sensitive and tend to give me false positives throughout my cycle. I now use first response and when the lines are dark, I double check with a clearblue digital. I know there are lots of girls who use internet cheapies, but I'm not sure where they buy them. GL!


----------



## Missus_L

Helen1234 I kind of understand what you mean as i have done that with tests before and had to as the DH to check for me! :rofl: I will have to get some so I can

I couldn't tell you how long my cycles are (would I go from the last day of my AF from being on the pill til the 1st time I had a natural AF?) so that's why I am confused to when I should test. What do you think? xx


----------



## MommySierra

BizyBee said:


> Hi girls,
> I am very happy with my FS experience. The Dr. was great and made me feel very comfortable. I had a lot of blood tests and a follicle scan. I was given a few options and decided that I would continue to try Clomid for the next 1-2 cycles (with follicle scans, HCG injection to stimulate O, progesterone supplements, HCG blood test 2 weeks after O). If that isn't successful, I will move on to IUI with Clomid or injectables/gonadotropins. My previous Dr. did not monitor me at all, so I am looking forward to having the scans/blood work.
> 
> I had a follicle scan and it was almost 14mm on Thursday. I should be ovulating very soon and can't wait to start the 2ww. Hopefully, I get my bfp this cycle and won't have to worry about the next step.

*Thats so great girlie  GOOD LUCK!!!*


----------



## helen1234

well couldnt wait till saturday to test and tested with a digi earlier in was :bfn: so looks like you stuck with me another month :(.


----------



## BizyBee

helen1234 said:


> well couldnt wait till saturday to test and tested with a digi earlier in was :bfn: so looks like you stuck with me another month :(.

It still may be too early for a +digi. Fingers crossed for you! xx


----------



## Angie33

hi all

well today im on cd4 on 100mg clomid, getting cramps and hot flushes and feel tired most of the time.

hope everyone is doing ok.

angie :baby:


----------



## andresmummy

Hello Ladies! Just finished Round 2 of Clomid 100 mg 2-7. Currently I am on CD-17 3 DPO!! I also used Preseed!:dust:
 



Attached Files:







p1080327.jpg
File size: 92.5 KB
Views: 21









p1080322.jpg
File size: 93.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## helen1234

wow andrea your so organised with you opk's bestest of luck hunni :hugs:

the witch is due tomorrow :grr: stay away.....

i dont think i've caught this month did a cheapie test yesterday and was neg again :(

x


----------



## BizyBee

Angie, hope the side effects go away soon.

Andresmommy, love the organized OPK's! I am also around 3-4 dpo, so we're pretty close!

Helen, fingers crossed for you hun! xx

Nady, hope all is well with you! :hugs:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hi girls can i join you??? I know im not in the LTTC just yet but i have already been referred to an FS because i get spotting starting around 5/6dpo which continues up until i get the witch. i saw the FS for the first time a couple of days ago and he put me on Letrozole (which is practically the same as Clomid, he called it the "next generation Clomid" which is slightly better, less side effects and doesnt take as long to get out of your system). I have taken 3 tables so far, so 2 more days to go, i dont really know too much about what to expect, does it make your ovulate sooner than you would normally or later, or makes no difference?? I do ovulate by myself so it wasnt prescribed for that reason, he wants to see if it will stop my spotting. Does it affect OPK results or temps at all? 

thanks girls and sorry for intruding in your section, but thought you girls would probably have the answers im looking for.


----------



## MillieMoo

Hi Sarah, Welcome to this section.
Well i'm on my first round of clomid this month so don't have that much experience with it yet but it hasn't affected my temps at all, however it has affected my OPK's as they didn't show + when i ov'd but did show + 2 days after. I also spoke to the doctor about using them and she told me they were a waist of time. Its up to you but i would take more notice of your chart than the sticks.

Bizybee and andres mummy, i'm also 3 dpo now. I'm so happy because its the earliest i've ever ov'd so the clomid must have done its thing this month! I will find out next wednesday when i have my progesterone test.

Good luck helen, i hope she doesn't show and you get your BFP!


----------



## JennsPhoto

I did the Clomid challenge this month. They pulled blood on CD3, had me on 100mg of Clomid CD5-9 then more blood work on CD10. My FSH levels were elevated at both draws. I have a consult with my REI on September 9th but was wondering if anyone else has had this, what it means, and how bad is it?!?!


----------



## MillieMoo

Sorry i can't help you. I had cd3 tests but can't remember what they were now.

I hope someone else can help you.


----------



## helen1234

the :witch: got me this afternoon. so round 3 for me this month.

maybe 3rd time lucky

x


----------



## BizyBee

Millie, we'll all be testing around the same time. I hope the clomid club has lots of bfp's!

Welcome Sarah, hope the meds stop your spotting. I have O'ed at different times each cycle with Clomid, so I don't think there's a specific time to look for. I have used OPK's and like them as it makes me feel like I'm in control!

Jenn, I'm not sure about the elevated FSH. Hope it's just a minor issue!

Sorry :witch: got you Helen... :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Lyns

Sorry she got you Helen.:hugs:

I tested this morning.....8dpo.....BFN :cry:

I guess it may still be too early, but all my previous BFP's have been at 8dpo and AF usually at comes 9dpo, so normally it would be game over for me with a BFN at this point, but as the point of Clomid was to try and sort my rather unbalanced cycle out (26 day cycle with Ov at c.CD17), maybe it has lengthened my LP...who knows? I did Ov CD15 so fingers crossed....

I shall test again in a couple of days if no AF.

Lots of luck to you other testers x


----------



## reallyready

Jenn
I found this link for FSH and hopefully it can be helpful for you: https://highfshinfo.com/

We have unexplained fertility so I'm trying to learn everything about what could be going wrong for us (thus having that link) but still no clue. 

I am at dpo10 (babymed) and dpo 09 (fertilityfriend) and have promised myself not to test until dpo 14 if :witch: doesn't come first. Let's see how I hold out, I'm terrible at waiting. 

Crossing fingers and wishing you all good luck!

xxx


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck Lyns! I hope the Clomid has lengthened your LP and you get your bfp soon! xx


----------



## andresmummy

BizyBee said:


> Angie, hope the side effects go away soon.
> 
> Andresmommy, love the organized OPK's! I am also around 3-4 dpo, so we're pretty close!
> 
> Helen, fingers crossed for you hun! xx
> 
> Nady, hope all is well with you! :hugs:

It's nice to have a buddy! :dust:


----------



## Kiki09

I think looking at my chart that Clomid appears to have got me to ovulate, so that in itself has lifted my spirits, I know its still not going to be easy but its good that something is working! This will be the first time I am officially in the 2ww window, which is both exciting and scary! 

Good luck to everyone, I think a few of us willl be testing around the same time! so lots of sticky bean :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## emilybee

hey girlies hope your all well and the clomid hasnt given you too many hot flashes lol well im back after having a bit of a wobble last month no ovulation and 39 day cycle! My gyny wont see me till end of september and when i rang up to get my doseage put up they said wait till your appointment and carry on taking the clomid at 50mg, then a phone call back on day 4 by a diff doctors secretary saying dont take it if your not getting on with it ermm your 2 dyas late lol so im on cd 11 and not getting my hopes up for this month at all but remamining positive :thumbup: how you all getting on? xx


----------



## Kiki09

Hi emilybee, do you take your temps at all? I dont ovulate normally but think this month Clomid has done the job, well, that is if I am to believe my temps lol


----------



## MillieMoo

Kiki, its looking good! I really hope this is it for you.

This 2ww malarky is doing my head in already. I've never really had an exciting 2ww as i've not managed to time b'ding with ov, but the clomid has helped this month and i definatley timed it right.

Lyns, i'm sorry to hear about the BFN, i still think you should leave it a few days and try again, it may be too early!

Bizybee, how many dpo are you? How long are you going to leave it until you test?


----------



## Lyns

MillieMoo said:


> Lyns, i'm sorry to hear about the BFN, i still think you should leave it a few days and try again, it may be too early!

Nope....spotting :(


----------



## MillieMoo

:hug:


----------



## Kiki09

Milliemoo, the 2ww is a pain, I am trying so hard not to start symptom spotting already :dohh: as it is far too early I know, plus I really cannot believe I am lucky enough for it to have worked first time, ovulating is one thing, getting the flippin :spermy: there on time is something else lol, so trying to stay calm and sensible, but its getting harder :rofl: luckily I have no tests in the house or I am sure I would be testing everyday for the next 2ww!!! :haha:


----------



## brooklyn1

feeling kind of frustrated right now, but trying to stay hopeful and positive. I'm on my first round of clomid, cd25 (9dpo), and I think I'm starting to feel af coming- plus my temp dropped .3 degrees (farenheit), so I don't feel too hopeful for this cycle. It's a let down not to get a bfp, but I know it's only my first round, so I've got to try again. But what's more frustrating is that clomid doesn't seem to have changed my cycle for the better- I'm usually ovulate somewhere between day 12 and day 15, but I always seem to have a 26 day cycle- so my luteal phase is too short if I ovulate late. On clomid I ovulated on day 16, rather late for me-so I think the luteal phase may be too short if I do get af in the next day or two. I'm getting ahead of myself, but I can't help it.
Has anyone else had this problem (a cycle length that won't budge even with clomid)? If so, what are some the things that the FS can do to help with the luteal phase while on clomid? 
Thanks!


----------



## Kiki09

Hi Brooklyn, dont give up, its hard I know, but the witch has not arrived yet and BFP can feel like AF, when I was first pregnant I had same symptoms as if I was getting my AF, then after that came the nausea etc... Are you temping at all? 
I am on my first round of clomid too, so no idea yet if it changes my cycle lentgh, however I have heard that vitamin B6 can help with the luteal phase, as can agnus castus, though not sure if you can take the latter on clomid, I know vit b6 you can. I take vit b everyday as I tend to be aneamic.


----------



## brooklyn1

thanks kiki,
I have heard that b-6 can help- I took it a couple of cycles ago, and didn't notice anything different, but maybe I'll try it again. I have been temping, which is part of why I got discouraged today- had a dip in my temp that seemed to signal that af might be coming. 
Good luck to you as well- that's great that clomid got you ovulating!


----------



## MillieMoo

Kiki, i've only just realised you have been pregnant before. Really sorry about your loss!

Did you feel pregnant last time? Did you fall naturally? (if you don't want to talk about it thats fine).

Brooklyn, its not over till she arrives!


----------



## helen1234

sorry AF came Lyns, looks like we're on the same time cycle now,

Brooklyn its not over just yet for you, my cycles are averaging at 35 days now.

i start the pills again tomorrow i hate them but if they work hey ho, they make me feel really low and depressed thats the only real side effects i get so i just kind of put my head down and get on with it try and keep myself busy. i keep thinking about making a ttc journal but pychologiclly i hope not to be ttc for too long, if i start a journal i'm admitting that i'll be here a long time, 

has everyone started a journal?


----------



## andresmummy

Has anyone Od twice while on Clomid?! This happened to me last month!?:dust:


----------



## reallyready

Hi Andresmummy
I'm not sure but possibly. There is some confusion about my O date for this last cycle:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/23ed9e
Even if the temps show it earlier, on Friday CD18 an ultrasound showed two follicles.
Then four days later I had severe ovary pain and pain radiating into my leg. 
I know even if I O'd twice (with those two mature follicles) it would have been within 24 hours of each other right?
So what's going on with you?
xxx


----------



## Lyns

helen1234 said:


> sorry AF came Lyns, looks like we're on the same time cycle now,

Maybe.....but its a bit wierd with me now, it seems to be stopping again. That said, its not like IB....which I have had before :shrug:

Lots of luck to you...and probably me too....though sweetie xxx


----------



## helen1234

Lyns said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> sorry AF came Lyns, looks like we're on the same time cycle now,
> 
> Maybe.....but its a bit wierd with me now, it seems to be stopping again. That said, its not like IB....which I have had before :shrug:
> 
> Lots of luck to you...and probably me too....though sweetie xxxClick to expand...

whats IB?


----------



## JennsPhoto

reallyready said:


> Jenn
> I found this link for FSH and hopefully it can be helpful for you: https://highfshinfo.com/
> 
> We have unexplained fertility so I'm trying to learn everything about what could be going wrong for us (thus having that link) but still no clue.
> 
> I am at dpo10 (babymed) and dpo 09 (fertilityfriend) and have promised myself not to test until dpo 14 if :witch: doesn't come first. Let's see how I hold out, I'm terrible at waiting.
> 
> Crossing fingers and wishing you all good luck!
> 
> xxx

THANK you! That was MUCH MUCH more informative than other things I have been reading online! 

I will find out my exact situation and scenario when I go see my REI on September 9th, providing the first cycle of clomid didn't work!


----------



## Lyns

helen1234 said:


> Lyns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> sorry AF came Lyns, looks like we're on the same time cycle now,
> 
> Maybe.....but its a bit wierd with me now, it seems to be stopping again. That said, its not like IB....which I have had before :shrug:
> 
> Lots of luck to you...and probably me too....though sweetie xxxClick to expand...
> 
> whats IB?Click to expand...

Sorry :dohh:....Implantation Bleeding.


----------



## helen1234

oooo do you think, my af is really strange today usually by day 2 its really into swing but today its hardly there at all, but i know i ovulated exactly 14 days ago on my cbfm.

xx




Lyns said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> sorry AF came Lyns, looks like we're on the same time cycle now,
> 
> Maybe.....but its a bit wierd with me now, it seems to be stopping again. That said, its not like IB....which I have had before :shrug:
> 
> Lots of luck to you...and probably me too....though sweetie xxxClick to expand...
> 
> whats IB?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry :dohh:....Implantation Bleeding.Click to expand...


----------



## BizyBee

Wow, I missed a lot! I am about 7 dpo and I'm trying to wait until the 30th to test (although I may start with cheap tests before then). 

Lyns & Helen, hope it was IB!

I have a journal and I'm glad I decided to start one. I kept putting it off b/c I though I would be pg each month. Finally decided to start it and it's a great place to vent. When I have a bad day (like today) I usually feel better after I post/rant there.


----------



## andresmummy

reallyready said:


> Hi Andresmummy
> I'm not sure but possibly. There is some confusion about my O date for this last cycle:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/23ed9e
> Even if the temps show it earlier, on Friday CD18 an ultrasound showed two follicles.
> Then four days later I had severe ovary pain and pain radiating into my leg.
> I know even if I O'd twice (with those two mature follicles) it would have been within 24 hours of each other right?
> So what's going on with you?
> xxx

So far I haven't Od twice THIS month.... I used Preseed, so maybe.....:dust:


----------



## MillieMoo

I keep thinking about starting a journal but haven't got round to it.

What about if no-one visits it! :cry:


----------



## Kiki09

MillieMoo said:


> I keep thinking about starting a journal but haven't got round to it.
> 
> What about if no-one visits it! :cry:

:hugs: awe, they would, anyhow, I would be happy to stalk your journal :rofl:

I am the same, keep thinking I will start one but then think, no, that means I am admitting I am going to be here a while, daft I know!


----------



## Lyns

MillieMoo said:


> I keep thinking about starting a journal but haven't got round to it.
> 
> What about if no-one visits it! :cry:

I'll visit it!


----------



## helen1234

my af is in full swing wish i hadnt moaned now lol.

i might start a journal today i will if you do millie, i'll stalk you if you stalk me lol

x


----------



## Lyns

Wish mine would get here......I tested with FRER this morning....last hope. Nothing. I'm one day past my usual luteal phase length and have been spotting for 3 days, and my temp has plummeted. 

I know I'm not pregnant....now i just wanna get on with another cycle


----------



## MillieMoo

Ahh thanks lyns!
Come on the witch! She's always there when you don't want her but when you just want her to show her face she's no where to be seen!

Helen i think i will start a journal then! I will be your official stalker! Lol!


----------



## MillieMoo

Ok so i've started a journal. Go and have a look everyone. I haven't actually written much yet though.

Can someone tell me how to put a link to my journal in my signature?


----------



## reallyready

So far I haven't Od twice THIS month.... I used Preseed, so maybe.....:dust:[/QUOTE]

How do you know when you do? Do you have O pain twice in 24 - 36 hours?

Thanks
xx


----------



## helen1234

ooo good luck really hope this is your month xx

i've never felt ovulation pains before what are they like period pains??

i have officially started my journal feel free to pop round for a cuppa anytime :coffee:

xx


----------



## BizyBee

Ooh, I'll definitely check your journals girls. Please visit me too! :)


----------



## andresmummy

reallyready said:


> So far I haven't Od twice THIS month.... I used Preseed, so maybe.....:dust:

How do you know when you do? Do you have O pain twice in 24 - 36 hours?

Thanks
xx[/QUOTE]

I use OPKs ALL MONTH LONG that's how I know I O more than once!!:dust:


----------



## MillieMoo

Bizybee, i've been stalking your journal already.

Andresmummy, i can't believe you ov twice in one month. That would be great cuz then we'd have double the chance!


----------



## reallyready

Great journal Bizybee! 

You are inspiring me...:flower:


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks reallyready! I'm glad I've inspired you. Hope you start one soon.

Yay Millie! I love journal stalkers. :)


----------



## emilybee

morning ladies! hope your all ok? just a quick question as im off to docs this afternoon for other reasons but i was hoping to switch consultants and go to local hospital instead of one well out of my way do u think they would let me?


----------



## myboo1971

emilybee said:


> morning ladies! hope your all ok? just a quick question as im off to docs this afternoon for other reasons but i was hoping to switch consultants and go to local hospital instead of one well out of my way do u think they would let me?

Hi Emilybee - I know how you feel. I live in Tunbridge Wells and have to go all the way to Canterbury for my appts (on the NHS!). Hope they allow you to see a local consultant. I've been lurking on this forum for a while now but this is my first entry. "Hello".:hi:


----------



## emilybee

hello welcome, i dont post too much but it good to know lots of women in same position as you! are u taking clomid? x


----------



## helen1234

right 1st pill taken last night i'm feeling fine so far. 

where are we all in our cycles? 
anybody near testing time??? i get excited when people test

x


----------



## MillieMoo

No not yet but i really want to! i've decided to try and hold off til next tuesday morning unless AF gets me first!

Welcome Myboo1971!


----------



## Lyns

myboo1971 said:


> emilybee said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies! hope your all ok? just a quick question as im off to docs this afternoon for other reasons but i was hoping to switch consultants and go to local hospital instead of one well out of my way do u think they would let me?
> 
> Hi Emilybee - I know how you feel. I live in Tunbridge Wells and have to go all the way to Canterbury for my appts (on the NHS!). Hope they allow you to see a local consultant. I've been lurking on this forum for a while now but this is my first entry. "Hello".:hi:Click to expand...

I'm the opposite....I saw the local guy who was rubbish and now choose to go to Bristol, 5 hours drive away! 

I'd say the important thing is to like and have faith in your FS.....and go as far as you need to get it. If you can get that local then fab but if not stick with the good guys!


----------



## brooklyn1

I'm close to testing (11dpo)....almost broke down and tested this morning, but I resisted. I think I'll only be able to hold out until tomorrow.


----------



## reallyready

Hi you all
I'm holding out to test as well. Today am much more emotionally calm (calm before storm?) and not feeling PMS symptoms I felt yesterday. 
Am 12 dpo (I think) 
Am going to doc in a few hours to see if the CM I have is an infection or if it is leukorrhea (crossing fingers for the latter) 
Let's hope for many BFPs this time!
xxx

p.s. Brooklyn1, your temp is holdling up, that's great! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/23ed9e


----------



## brooklyn1

Reallyready! Your temp looks great today! Very exciting. I had the same experience- pms symptoms, a low temp, emotional day, then it all seemed to go away and no af yet. Guess I'm still learning about what clomid does to my cycle.
Milliemoo hang in there with your wait to test!
Fingers crossed this is the month.
By the way, does anyone else get clomid headaches after ovulation?


----------



## Kiki09

Helen1234 hope the tabs work for you :) 

I am only 5dpo so not yet ready to test till next week, going to be a very very long week I feel :rofl: at the same time I am scared to test as then my hopes could be dashed and another round of clomid and hoping! rock and hard place springs to mind! this TTC is sooooo hard!


----------



## Missus_L

Hiya all! Got a bit of an update from the docs today. Was told that my progesterone level was 2.8 and it should be about 30 to show ovulation, is this correct? From this, they said that I probably have not ovulated this month and to put my Clomid up to 100mg. Also I have been told to wait until CD42 to test to see if I have a :bfp: before I begin to take Provera if AF does not arrive naturally. Does any of this sound right to anyone? xx


----------



## Lyns

I think anything from 15 upwards indicates ovulation, but they prefer to see higher on a medicated cycle. But sorry 2.8 does sound too low for Ov.

Hope 100mg works for you....my doc did say 50mg was a 'baby dose' and 'merely tickled the ovaries' (his words - not mine), and stuck me stright on 100. Fingers crossed it does the trick for you x


----------



## Missus_L

Thanks for that Lyns! Clears all the queries in my mind. Will hope for the best next month then! xx


----------



## gimmeabump

i'm going to test later tonight, i think.... i'm 13dpo and cd 34 - but my cycles are usually 41-45 days :( i'm guessing its too soon for a BFP, but I'm having a million symptoms! Could be clomid side effects, but i'm trying to stay positive. Just bought 6 dollar tree tests, so i figure i have some to burn :)


----------



## MillieMoo

gimmeabump said:


> i'm going to test later tonight, i think.... i'm 13dpo and cd 34 - but my cycles are usually 41-45 days :( i'm guessing its too soon for a BFP, but I'm having a million symptoms! Could be clomid side effects, but i'm trying to stay positive. Just bought 6 dollar tree tests, so i figure i have some to burn :)

Any news on that test?


----------



## reallyready

brooklyn1 said:


> Reallyready! Your temp looks great today! Very exciting. I had the same experience- pms symptoms, a low temp, emotional day, then it all seemed to go away and no af yet. Guess I'm still learning about what clomid does to my cycle.
> Milliemoo hang in there with your wait to test!
> Fingers crossed this is the month.
> By the way, does anyone else get clomid headaches after ovulation?


Hey Brooklyn1, I think today is your test day so I'm checking in! lots of :hugs:
xxxxx


----------



## brooklyn1

hey- thanks for checking in reallyready.
well, I did break down and test this morning and got a bfn...can't say I'm too surprised, I have been feeling more and more like af is on her way. But it is discouraging! I know it's early (12dpo) so I'll test again on Saturday or Sunday if af doesn't show up by then.
How's everyone else doing? Reallyready, how are you feeling today? This last week is really hard, you're right. 
gimmeabump, how are you, did you end up testing?
hope everyone's hanging in!


----------



## Kiki09

Question for you clomid experts, I was given clomid as I have pcos and under active thyroid and do not ovulate, this is my first round, would my temps show a false ovulation or do you think my temps (chart at bottom) are genuinly telling me that with clomid I did ovulate?
Thanks :)


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck to all of the girls testing this week! FX we have some club bfp's!

I am about 9 (maybe 10) dpo today, so I am trying to hold out for a few more days. It is so hard to wait! I want to POAS sooo badly.... I have an HCG blood test scheduled for Tuesday, so that will help me decide what to do next.


----------



## Lyns

BizyBee, I'm confused :confused:.......I thought a HCG blood test was to confirm pregnancy. Why would you need to have one of those and then decide whether to test or not?


----------



## JennsPhoto

Kiki09 said:


> Question for you clomid experts, I was given clomid as I have pcos and under active thyroid and do not ovulate, this is my first round, would my temps show a false ovulation or do you think my temps (chart at bottom) are genuinly telling me that with clomid I did ovulate?
> Thanks :)

I would say based on your chart it appears you have ovulated because you've had a temp spike, but, I'm not a clomid expert, this month was my first month too :)


----------



## emilybee

morning! :flower:

I know its too early for tmi BUT i just had loadssssssssssss of stretchy ewcm! This is the first time ever i have really noticed loads of it. The thing is i didnt have sex last night :( but did have REALLY good sex the night before! do you think if i am POSSIBLY (not getting hopes up) ovulating and i get a sesh in tonight i migth be in with a chance this month? or have i missed the boat cos not sure when u get ewcm before or during ovulationx


----------



## Kiki09

you can still be in with a chance, so def get some action in tonight!! :rofl:


----------



## reallyready

Emilybee, EWCM is such a great sign and not so easy to have on Clomid! Good luck! 

Good morning/day everyone, This is dpo 15 for me. My temp went back up a little from yesterday but I tested this morning and got a BFN. I have a dull headache, am gassy and have slight twinges (less than my normal cramps) in belly from time to time but no other symptoms. 

I am using progesterone inserts so perhaps they are delaying AF? Anyone had that happen? I feel like I read it somewhere.

Looking out for all of your updates today! Many :hugs:
xxx

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/23ed9e


----------



## brooklyn1

Hey,
Already posted in the clomid symptoms thread just now, but thought I'd post here as well. I got another bfn this morning, so I'm feeling like it's going to be round two of clomid for me. I'm feeling discouraged about the clomid and unexplained infertility, but maybe that's just the pms hormones talking!
Hopefully I'll feel more excited once I'm starting the new cycle.

Any other testers this week out there? Fingers crossed for all!


----------



## MillieMoo

Sorry about your BFN ladies! Its sh*t! 

If AF hasn't come by Sunday i think i will test Monday morning but i definately have AF type feelings if you know what i mean (familiar feelings). I'm expecting round 2 of clomid so there's definately going to be a few of us going through round 2 together!

Round 1 is just a trial round, round 2 can be the real thing!!


----------



## BizyBee

Lyns said:


> BizyBee, I'm confused :confused:.......I thought a HCG blood test was to confirm pregnancy. Why would you need to have one of those and then decide whether to test or not?

I would know if I am pregnant or not and have to decide whether or not to start IUI next cycle. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## BizyBee

Reallyready, the progesterone inserts I take delay AF. It doesn't usually start until after I stop taking the progesterone. Hope AF is late because you are about to get a bfp!!!


----------



## reallyready

BizyBee said:


> Reallyready, the progesterone inserts I take delay AF. It doesn't usually start until after I stop taking the progesterone. Hope AF is late because you are about to get a bfp!!!

Thanks, Bizybee. Oddly enough, my dr. does not want me to stop taking them. She says to wait until next Thursday to test again if I don't see AF first. She seems to think AF will come even when taking progesterone if not pg. 
Strange, right? Counter to everything I've been reading. 
xxx
p.s. hey, aren't you testing real soon? x'ing fingers for you!!!! xoxox


----------



## BizyBee

I also keep taking it until I've had a confirmed negative test. Typically AF arrives 1-2 days later.

I am testing soon! Blood test is on Tuesday, but may POAS before because I am going crazy. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## brooklyn1

well, af showed up last night, so it's definitely on to round 2 for me. Everyone is so right about those last two days before af shows up being the worst. It's been such a rocky couple of days, but I'm feeling a bit better now and ready to start again.

bizybee, kiki, milliemoo, and everyone else testing soon, fingers crossed, I'll be looking out for your updates!

reallyready, that is very interesting about the progesterone....but your chart really does look good. I'm sure it feels like a never ending cliff hanger. Maybe it would be a good idea to go in for a blood test to find out one way or the other.


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry brooklyn :hugs:


----------



## reallyready

Sorry, Brooklyn. It did look like your lp extended though, didn't it? That's good.

You are so right about the last days b4 AF being the toughest. Sometimes I've felt thankful for CD1 just so I don't have to obsess as much. 

Speaking of obsessing, my chart right now IS the everlasting cliff hanger, so true, I'll def. keep you posted. When this is over I plan to ask my doctor what her thinking is for sure, I just don't get it.

I'm pretty sure my temps are up and AF is late because of progesterone. But then, what do I know? I want so much to be hopeful and then I want to be realistic too. 

Many :hugs:


----------



## reallyready

Oh and I plan to call Monday about a blood test.


----------



## myboo1971

emilybee said:


> hello welcome, i dont post too much but it good to know lots of women in same position as you! are u taking clomid? x

Will be. Due to start first round of IUI next week with Clomid and injectables next week.


----------



## myboo1971

Lyns said:


> myboo1971 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilybee said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies! hope your all ok? just a quick question as im off to docs this afternoon for other reasons but i was hoping to switch consultants and go to local hospital instead of one well out of my way do u think they would let me?
> 
> Hi Emilybee - I know how you feel. I live in Tunbridge Wells and have to go all the way to Canterbury for my appts (on the NHS!). Hope they allow you to see a local consultant. I've been lurking on this forum for a while now but this is my first entry. "Hello".:hi:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the opposite....I saw the local guy who was rubbish and now choose to go to Bristol, 5 hours drive away!
> 
> I'd say the important thing is to like and have faith in your FS.....and go as far as you need to get it. If you can get that local then fab but if not stick with the good guys!Click to expand...

Thanks Lyns. Your absolutely right. I need to be more positive! :thumbup:


----------



## BizyBee

How are you reallyready? Hope they get you in a for a blood test soon. xx

Myboo, good luck with IUI. 

I am about 12-13 dpo today. I had very, very faint lines this morning but I'm trying to stay calm. I was devastated when I had a chemical last cycle, so I'm trying to be realistic. Can't wait for the blood test on Tuesday! PMA this is finally the month...


----------



## reallyready

Hey Bizybee
A big happy (maybe) Yay to you!!!

Times like these I'd want to know the odds on two chemicals in a row. 
Can they get you in for the beta tomorrow since you got a positive?

I'll be calling tomorrow morning to request a beta for tomorrow, dammit. 
I'm totally cracking up. I've been doing a lot of staring out the window this weekend. Think DH would really like a vacation from me. 

xxx


----------



## brooklyn1

hey bizybee and reallyready,
fingers crossed for both of your blood tests. bizybee, that line sounds very promising- i hope you can get a blood test soon so that you know what's going on. 
keep us posted!


----------



## BizyBee

I am going to try, but I doubt they'll be able to get me in early. 

My poor hubby has to put up with my craziness. I can't focus and all I want to do is go to bed so I can wake up and pee on another stick! :dohh:


----------



## reallyready

focus?!!!!! who can focus at a time like this? 
what am I doing? where did I put my bag? who am I? where am I going?
stop to read, go for a bike ride, stare out window like those crazy "are you depressed?" commercials (ha ha), watch a movie, cook something healthy, take a shower, then google "what crazy doc makes you stay on progesterone after you get a bfn for a WEEK?" don't get a satisfying answer.
uh, maybe I am? what was that one huge pain on day 21? wait, was it day 21? go back look at chart again, step. away. from. the computer. 
seriously, I gotta get to the doctor domani! :haha::shrug:


----------



## BizyBee

reallyready said:


> focus?!!!!! who can focus at a time like this?
> what am I doing? where did I put my bag? who am I? where am I going?
> stop to read, go for a bike ride, stare out window like those crazy "are you depressed?" commercials (ha ha), watch a movie, cook something healthy, take a shower, then google "what crazy doc makes you stay on progesterone after you get a bfn for a WEEK?" don't get a satisfying answer.
> uh, maybe I am? what was that one huge pain on day 21? wait, was it day 21? go back look at chart again, step. away. from. the computer.
> seriously, I gotta get to the doctor domani! :haha::shrug:

:rofl: Everything you said is so true.... I can't remember anything right now and I have a million things to do, but no ambition to do them. I just want to obsess about TTC. Really hope your Dr. gives you a blood test tomorrow hun. xx


----------



## brooklyn1

hey ladies,
since you're already obsessing about ttc, maybe you can help me with something I've been struggling with. This is also partially just a rant so bear with me.... I just talked to a friend who got pregnant in the second month of trying (yup one of those!) and she's having twins. Anyway, she proceeds to tell me about this womb wellness regimen that she went on that she swears helped with conception. Urgh, it's annoying when people start giving you advice- she didn't even give me a chance to tell her that I've been trying for 10 months and I'm on clomid.

Anyway, one of the things that she kept saying is that you should cut out all caffeine and alcohol (not just during the ttw) and that this is a must. Maybe I just couldn't deal with the way that she was giving the advice, but I got defensive. I've definitely cut down the coffee to one cup a day and alcohol to a few glasses of wine here and there before ovulation, but I'm not really an extreme person, so I haven't tried to ban them completely.
Do you all know whether this is actually an important thing to do? I'm trying to separate my annoyance with her and consider whether this is actually something I should aim for. Don't worry, I won't bite any of your heads off if you think it IS actually a good idea...haha


----------



## reallyready

Hey Bklyn
I have friends who say they cut out all caffeine and others who weren't trying so were at their regular intake. The findings on the caffeine intake is mixed as far as any reading I've been able to find on it. 
For wine, I've always heard that from AF to O it is okay in moderation, that a glass with dinner is fine, but no binge drinking or the type where you end up singing MJ songs in a karaoke bar at 2 am. He he. 

That said, I've stopped all caffeine this last cycle just because I figure if there is any chance it will help, I'll do it. I also think it dehydrates me and I want my CM tip top. 

I haven't had a chance yet to think about another glass of wine, I tend to think it will be less and less as I move through this process of LTTTC, at least for awhile. 

I'm going to give your friend the benefit of the doubt and think that she was coming from a good place and wanted to share her info with her friend, I'm sure she would love it if you fell pg so you all could go through it together. 

But I imagine if I were in your shoes I'd recoil in self defensiveness and dismay if a friend who hasn't had a go at the tww more than twice came at me with "words of wisdom" I hope you got a chance to tell your story to her, if you want to, or that you will in the future. 

Many hugs :hugs:
Good night! 
xxx


----------



## brooklyn1

thanks reallyready, I appreciate it. I do think she was coming from a good place, and you are so right, most of the time when good friends who are pregnant say those kinds of things it's because they want to be going through it with you. I did get to tell her my story, and it was ok in the end. 
good night! good luck tomorrow with your test!


----------



## BizyBee

I agree Brooklyn. I think you're fine. It's not like you are binge drinking and it's a reasonable amount of caffeine.


----------



## emilybee

emilybee said:


> morning! :flower:
> 
> I know its too early for tmi BUT i just had loadssssssssssss of stretchy ewcm! This is the first time ever i have really noticed loads of it. The thing is i didnt have sex last night :( but did have REALLY good sex the night before! do you think if i am POSSIBLY (not getting hopes up) ovulating and i get a sesh in tonight i migth be in with a chance this month? or have i missed the boat cos not sure when u get ewcm before or during ovulationx

This is gonna be tmi too but......

just following on from ^^^

the same day when i came home from work had a jelly like strethy blob of cm with a weeny amount of blood in it, then all went back to normal following days but today i have brown cm wtf is that all about?


----------



## reallyready

BizyBee said:


> I also keep taking it until I've had a confirmed negative test. Typically AF arrives 1-2 days later.
> 
> I am testing soon! Blood test is on Tuesday, but may POAS before because I am going crazy. I'll keep you posted.

Good morning Bizybee,
Keep us posted today, I'm thinking of you and have fingers crossed!
xoxox
RR


----------



## andresmummy

Hello Ladies! I am out! Onto Round #3 of Clomid! Good luck!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Kiki09

:( fingers crossed round 3 does it for you :dust: :dust:


----------



## MillieMoo

Andresmummy, i'm onto round 2 now so we can be cycle buddies.

Do you know which day you are due to ov? As its only my second round i'm not sure which day it would be. I'm taking clomid a day earlier than last month (2-6) so i may ov earlier this month.


----------



## Missus_L

Hiya all!

I've missed a few days so here goes:

Good luck to all who are testing this month and those who has had the :witch: good luck for next round and :dust::dust: to you!

Hope everyone is ok and feeling positive! xx


----------



## BizyBee

reallyready said:


> BizyBee said:
> 
> 
> I also keep taking it until I've had a confirmed negative test. Typically AF arrives 1-2 days later.
> 
> I am testing soon! Blood test is on Tuesday, but may POAS before because I am going crazy. I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Good morning Bizybee,
> Keep us posted today, I'm thinking of you and have fingers crossed!
> xoxox
> RRClick to expand...

Thanks! 
:happydance: My blood test was positive, but my level was only 15. They are going to re-test on Thursday and hopefully the level rises... FX!


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: Andresmummy and Millie...
Hope this will be your lucky cycle. xx


----------



## reallyready

YAY!!!!!!:happydance:
That is awesome. So exciting. Congratulations!
I've got a HUGE smile on my face.


----------



## Missus_L

Thats fab news BizyBee! FX for you! xx


----------



## brooklyn1

bizybee, that is so exciting! woohoooo! fingers crossed that the beta levels go up and that line keeps getting darker!


----------



## emilybee

Thanks! 
:happydance: My blood test was positive, but my level was only 15. They are going to re-test on Thursday and hopefully the level rises... FX![/QUOTE]

congrats x


----------



## helen1234

Great news Bizy you'll be fine, you've had your down month so this is your up month now lots of positive thinking i think you'll be fine :hugs:

my cbfm is on high fertility earlier this month so i'm hoping to ovulate sooner than cd 21 this month, ive got preseed as well this month and only going to bonk every other day till ovulation,

when does everyone stop bonking after ovulation i usually stop after 3 days but someone said keep goin g because the swimmers swim faster to get to the egg anyway :shrug:


----------



## Missus_L

I'm a bit unsure to whether I should test yet or not. I am currently on CD39 but my doctor told me to wait until CD42 to test before I begin to take Provera for round 2 if AF does not arrive naturally. My CD21 bloods shown that my progesterone level was 2.8 and it should be about 30 to show ovulation but I have been having a couple of symptoms that I have never had before. I have been getting very slight cramps and sore boobs and have very sensitive nipples (sorry if theres TMI!!) to the point where I have to wear extra support in bed and I was feeling a bit sick this morning (travel sick like). Does anyone think I should test? xx


----------



## smidgen

Hi MissusL

I'm on day 31 on first clomid cycle - was told not to test until day 45 but tested on day 28 (twice), as I have very similar symptoms to you - very sore nipples and been sick a couple of times. Got a BFN. My cycle is normally 26-28 days so thought it would be ok to test. Still no sign of AF, although have some cramping today so keep thinking she is going to make an appearance....

Maybe these symptoms are down to the clomid and maybe clomid makes our normal cycle longer - who knows???


----------



## helen1234

thnk it depends how desparate you are to test, if your like me it consumes me and i just have to test to put my mind at rest. i'm not testing early this tie though till at least the day after af is due.
but then again i lost count how many times i've said that before, i've bought a load of internet cheapys to pee on so i'll use them first


----------



## Missus_L

Hiya smidgen 

I couldn't even tell you what my cycle length is as I have only had 1 natural AF this year and that took 6 months from coming off the pill! I was thinking that it may be symptoms from the Clomid or AF might be due. I might test just to get it out of my system and see what happens. It just puts a bit of a downer on everything if a :bfn: appears xx


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck Missus and Smidgen! 

Helen, we BD every other day until positive OPK, then every day for 3-4 days. Hope you get your + soon. xx


----------



## reallyready

Hi BizyBee
Just checking in with you, didn't you have your follow up beta to see your raised HcG levels today? Keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## Missus_L

Well I did a test this morning and it came up with a :bfn: I'm happy that I did it as I have now got it out of my system. Oh well back to it next month xx


----------



## BizyBee

Hi reallyready, I did have my test today and my Beta went down to 7. :cry:


----------



## reallyready

:hugs: Bizybee
So sorry to hear that.


----------



## andresmummy

MillieMoo said:


> Andresmummy, i'm onto round 2 now so we can be cycle buddies.
> 
> Do you know which day you are due to ov? As its only my second round i'm not sure which day it would be. I'm taking clomid a day earlier than last month (2-6) so i may ov earlier this month.

I am due to O on the 14-15 of September!! :hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Kiki09

well, looks like I am out this month, temps coming down rapidly, so i will be starting round 2 as soon as AF shows, which should be from Tuesday really, unless clomid changed my cycle..


----------



## MillieMoo

Oh sorry Kiki!

Hopefully second time lucky!


----------



## brooklyn1

sorry Kiki...well looks like a lot of us are on to our next round of clomid. I'm on cd9, just finished the clomid friday night, so now the wait until O.


----------



## reallyready

Hey Kiki, Sorry to hear it. :hugs: 
AF arrived today for me. 
I think this is the first time in a long time I've been happy she's here and that feels odd.
So we're just days apart in our cycles, we can all keep up in Sept for our BFP notices. :)


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry Kiki and Reallyready. I am right there with you. AF hasn't arrived yet, but I expect her very soon. xx


----------



## livbaybee1

Hia all
Im not on Clomid myself.
Im 20 and was wondering if there anyone else whos young around my age and taking Clomid or any other form of tabs for ttc?
Ive been trying for around 2 years and im too nervous about going doctors incase they dont take me seroiusly cos im under 21. What do you think? have you got to be any certain age or?
Thanks :) x


----------



## BizyBee

Livbaybee, Call your Dr. hun so you can have testing and hopefully get your bfp really soon. They should help you as you've been ttc for 2 years. If you have a decent Dr., your age won't be an issue. Good luck!


----------



## livbaybee1

ta hun i may just do that , i will give it another month , if not go to the drs.
Like i said because im under 21 im scared they will basically laugh at me :S ... :( ,this month has been my first month understanding when im fertile and ovulation dates, cos before i was just doing it on any old day thinking you can get pregnant, but i didnt no for most women its about doing it on them certain days, so like i said this month has been the first month doing so.
Will give it another month then otherwise drs,
thanks for reading hun and the advice :) xoxox


----------



## Kiki09

Hi, well AF showed her face late last night with a vengeance! The clomid has shortened my cycle and its quite heavy where as before i was very light so that has to be a good thing!

Bizybee, sorry you are going through another round, but this month is it! nice 2010summer baby!

Its great to see I am going through this at the same time as you all as I feel really supported and that I can come on here for some major support and get through the 2ww!

reallyready we are on the same cd, I started last night so am I right in calling that my cd1 even though it was late or should today be cd1?? soo soo confusing lol but I need to take the clomid so could do with some expert advice from you lovely ladies!

Lets get those 2010 summer babies for us , this month is it! BFP's all round!


----------



## helen1234

es 2010 summer babies all round, sept has to be a good clomid club month did we have a august bfp. 

i'm almost in the middle of my cycle now so soon be in the 2ww, hope i dont ovulate late this month i nearly killed the oh last month :rofl:

good luck everyone


----------



## MillieMoo

Come on clomid club! I can feel the baby dust in the air for September!! 

Livbaybee, i would say if you've only just realised the right days to have sex, you should try for at least 3 months first before going to the doctors. I know you say you have been trying for 2 years but if you've been b'ding at the wrong times then all it might take is hitting the right days. I hope you get you BFP soon!


----------



## lioness168

I am currently on CD28 (16dpo) as I had my first trigger shot on CD11. I am still waiting on AF to arrive and I am too scared to POAS as I cannot bear another heartbreaking BFN. Does anyone know when you sould expect AF after a trigger shot? Good luck to everyone....bring on the Sept BFPs!!!!


----------



## livbaybee1

MillieMoo said:


> Come on clomid club! I can feel the baby dust in the air for September!!
> 
> Livbaybee, i would say if you've only just realised the right days to have sex, you should try for at least 3 months first before going to the doctors. I know you say you have been trying for 2 years but if you've been b'ding at the wrong times then all it might take is hitting the right days. I hope you get you BFP soon!

Ta hun, yeah im gona give it another couple more months, see what happens , if not go to the doctors, as u say i could of just not been hitting the right days :) , i may start using temp and sticks aswell next month.
Aww hope so hun, and everyone else gd luck xoxox


----------



## reallyready

Hey Kiki

If AF arrives strong at night I call that CD1. Cool, we're cycle buddies along with Bklyn and Bizy and Milliemoo. Am I missing anyone?

Livbaybee, I would try for another 3 - 6 months and then go to the OBGYN. You have to go in for a pap anyway and let him/her know you are ttc and ask for info about what you need to be doing for your health to prepare. If a doctor ever laughs at you, which there is no reason to, go to another doctor.
Also, there is a very helpful course on fertilityfriend.com all about charting and ovulation. Don't feel bad you didn't know how to chart already. If you aren't trying to have a baby, why would you know. 

xxx


----------



## livbaybee1

ta hun, u been most helpful, yeah i will try a few more months, mabey try the sticks and temping and go on that website u just gave for advice etc. 
I brought some primrose oil tabs ealier and ive been using folic acid for a month or so now. 
You advice any other vitamins or anything to take?
Yeah i just keep thinking because im under 21 they wont take me seroius but worth a try init , if not as u say talk to a diff doctor. 
thanks hun :) xoxox


----------



## Kiki09

reallyready said:


> Hey Kiki
> 
> If AF arrives strong at night I call that CD1. Cool, we're cycle buddies along with Bklyn and Bizy and Milliemoo. Am I missing anyone?
> 
> Livbaybee, I would try for another 3 - 6 months and then go to the OBGYN. You have to go in for a pap anyway and let him/her know you are ttc and ask for info about what you need to be doing for your health to prepare. If a doctor ever laughs at you, which there is no reason to, go to another doctor.
> Also, there is a very helpful course on fertilityfriend.com all about charting and ovulation. Don't feel bad you didn't know how to chart already. If you aren't trying to have a baby, why would you know.
> 
> xxx

Spoke to Dr yesterday who said to "ignore" Sunday re Af as it was late and had I been in bed I would not have noticed!? so classing today as CD2, starting round 2 tonight, plus have had decided that its enough and its time we got our BFPs, this month, we are not accepting any excuses and want June 2010 babies! :happydance:

so here is lots of :dust: :dust: to help things along!


----------



## helen1234

yep come on clomid clubbers we wants some bfp's this month, get everything kinky you got out the closet lol this is going to be a good month lol.

i'm waitng for a pos ovulation test anyday now, preseed at the ready hehe

x


----------



## pasteljay

Went to my Gynae yesterday and just got my script for Clomid (been waiting a while), my P should start anytime now I hope so cant wait to start, trouble is Im 42 and o/h is 40 so not sure our chances are great to be honest!! My Gynae reckons we have a great chance as its only the fact I dont ovulate every month thats the problem but reading some of the stuff on here there doesnt seem to be alot of success stories!!!! Am I being too pesamistic after waiting and hoping for so long!!!!


----------



## sleepycat

Hey Ladies. I have the script, hot in my hand. Not sure if it will do much for me as I have low AMH (4.3 pmol/l) and am suffering secondary infertility. I found out in December I have a micro prolactinoma - invisible little monster! I fell pregnant one month after treating it but M/C. Had a few chemicals than another bfp in July, mmc at 9 weeks, D&C just last friday night (4 days ago). 

Thinking I should regroup for a cycle or two and take a break before clomid. Not sure what to expect, or if it will help me. As Gyno has said, "ït is just a place to start"
Hopefully it will help me pump out a good egg. 

Anyother low amh ladies using clomid?


----------



## Kiki09

pasteljay said:


> Went to my Gynae yesterday and just got my script for Clomid (been waiting a while), my P should start anytime now I hope so cant wait to start, trouble is Im 42 and o/h is 40 so not sure our chances are great to be honest!! My Gynae reckons we have a great chance as its only the fact I dont ovulate every month thats the problem but reading some of the stuff on here there doesnt seem to be alot of success stories!!!! Am I being too pesamistic after waiting and hoping for so long!!!!

Hi Pasteljay, good luck with the clomid, I am the same I dont ovulate which is why I was started on it, about to start my 2nd round tonight! Taking it a night because that way you tend to avoid most of the side effects should you have any! 
Have a look at the success stories thread, it has had a lot of good outcomes, I also have 3 friends that have been successful, just keep the faith :)


----------



## pasteljay

Hi Kiki09

Thanks for the reply........Im just waiting for my P now, knowing my luck it will be the longest wait ever!!! The longest I have gone is 6 weeks which is up this Thursday, sods law says it will be another couple at least!!! Good luck with your 2nd cycle, here is hoping for positive results. I do think my age will still be against me though, I will try to keep the faith no matter what!!!! Have you had any side effects or anything from it? Have they been taking your bloody on day21? Did it work last month for you? Sorry for all the questions!!!!


----------



## brooklyn1

Hi Pasteljay,
There's also a good thread on clomid symptoms where you can see what people have experienced on clomid in terms of side effects...I'm also older 
(38) and trying clomid with iui- so far I got a good response but no bfp. Good luck this month!


----------



## pasteljay

Good news that its all working then, just pray for a postive result now, how long have you been on Clomid?


----------



## brooklyn1

This is my second cylce on clomid- I'm on cd11.


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome pastelj! :hi:

Kiki, I am starting it again tomorrow so we'll be cycle buddies!!! :)


----------



## Megg33k

I had no idea this was in the LTTTC section! I just ventured here, because I seem to be headed towards AC very quickly with little reason!

This is my 2nd cycle of Clomid... 50mg CD3-7. I'm on CD 14 (when I sleep and wake up). I'm still waiting for O. I guess I'm as much a member of this little club as anyone else on Clomid, even if I'm not a LTTTC.

~*CLOMID COATED BABY DUST*~


----------



## helen1234

hiya meg. i'm a returner lttc'er after having my son 7 months ago after a 4 yr battle, i'm jumping back in the saddle to get it over with lol, spent to many yrs ttc so we're getting on with it.

anyway i ovulated this morning was quite funny oh was getting ready for work i tested and told him to get back in bed :rofl: did it last nite with pressed too so we'll see if its any good in two weeks time.

good luck everyone on the start of your new months, i'm positive we're going to have some :bfp: this month


----------



## Kiki09

BizyBee said:


> Welcome pastelj! :hi:
> 
> Kiki, I am starting it again tomorrow so we'll be cycle buddies!!! :)

Brill, lets go get those eggies growing and see that September BFP!!!

I am no spring chicken either, turned 38 in August, so there are a few of us about lol but I say we have had longer to practice than the others :rofl:

I dont have any bloods taken or scans done, my gp just thinks I should bd every day and it will happen, yeah right, my oh would emigrate lol he is good but that would be asking too much as he has a stressful job and does travel a lot so we time it around ov then I let him rest a bit :rofl:

have started my own journal now too, eek!


----------



## pasteljay

Kiki09.....Its quite nice to know there are a few of us oldies still trying!! lol Do you know what the success rate is for older mothers on Clomid?? I have been trying to find out but not really found anything. Im trying so hard not to put all my hopes on this, but its sooooooo hard not too!!!


----------



## Kiki09

I think with clomid we have as good a chance as anyone else to be honest, that is also what my gp told me and that is what I am clinging on to lol It is so hard not to 100% believe that its going to work the first time and hard to take when it does not but the success rates show that it can work as quick as round 1 or as late as round 6 or later still, guess its just a case of staying positive and hopeful, that has to be half the battle! positive thinking... 
taking your temps will help as it gives you something visual to track and obssess over! :)


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome Meg! :hi: Hope you O soon. xx


----------



## emilybee

gutted! cd21 blood test result 2!! better than my less than 1 last month though lol:cry:


----------



## Kiki09

:hugs: At least the results are a bit better, 3rd time lucky! 

Are you temping at all, not that it will improve your results, but will give you a bit more of an insight as to what your body is doing and will help you cope a little better maybe? that is what I found when i started temping last month, just gave me a different perspective and helped me to talk to my gp about things...

i am not having bloods done just rely on my temps to tell me what is happening..


----------



## brooklyn1

Kiki09 said:


> I think with clomid we have as good a chance as anyone else to be honest, that is also what my gp told me and that is what I am clinging on to lol It is so hard not to 100% believe that its going to work the first time and hard to take when it does not but the success rates show that it can work as quick as round 1 or as late as round 6 or later still, guess its just a case of staying positive and hopeful, that has to be half the battle! positive thinking...
> taking your temps will help as it gives you something visual to track and obssess over! :)

Pasteljay and Kiki, I completely agree, very hard not to get our hopes up, especially when the clomid does seem to boost the eggs and your ovulating...I've been feeling more cynical since I got my bfn last cycle, but I'm trying to keep my chin up and see what happens this cycle. I haven't been able to find stats on clomid working with us late 30;s/early 40's crowd either- and I've been looking because I don't want to have false beliefs.

I did my first trigger shot last night. It was scary but in the end very amusing to inject myself as it was actually no big deal- didn't hurt or bleed or anything!

Megg- welcome! We're at about the same place in our cycles (I'm at cd12). Good luck this round everyone!


----------



## MillieMoo

emilybee said:


> gutted! cd21 blood test result 2!! better than my less than 1 last month though lol:cry:

I'm really sorry about this result! Are you going to see your fs about it? If this is the second month now surely they should be doing something?

Kiki, i will be venturing over to the journals soon so i can become an official stalker!


----------



## BizyBee

I have a baseline scan tomorrow before they will start my next round of Clomid. I hope it goes well. Otherwise, I will have to wait a month or so.


----------



## reallyready

Good luck tomorrow Bizybee
Keep us posted!


----------



## Kiki09

Good luck bizy, hope it goes well :hugs:

Milliemoo, lol, it will be full of nonsense rambling I am sure! come stalk away :)


----------



## brooklyn1

good luck today bizybee! Let us know what the doctor says.

I had my IUI this morning after a trigger shot on Tuesday night. They said DH's motile sperm count was 11.5- the nurse said this was good and anything over 5 was fine, but it sounds low. Anyone know about this?

Hoping this is the month!


----------



## reallyready

Hey Bklyn, 
How exciting you are at this point. 
I don't know about sperm motility numbers but if anything over 5 is considered good then 11.5 sounds great, doesn't it? What worries you about it? 
xoxox
RR


----------



## MillieMoo

I'm with RR, if they said anything over 5 was good then that seems pretty good!
Good luck Brooklyn!

I don't really know a lot about IUI. What is it and why do they use clomid with it?


----------



## brooklyn1

Thanks ladies. My question comes from trying to plan bd-ing with the IUI. Both times I've had the IUI we had sex about 36 hours before...just to be safe in case I ovulated before the IUI (I know, I'm being paranoid, but after going through taking clomid, I don't want to miss my fertile period!)...anyway, I was wondering if the sperm count might mean that we should refrain for longer before the IUI...I think you're right though- if they said 11.5 was fine, then I'll take it at face value.

Milliemoo- The IUI is something they suggested for me, probably because I have unexplained infertility. It's intra uterine insemination, so they wash the sperm and then they put it inside the uterus on the day of ovulation. It just eliminates a few steps in the conception process that could be the problem for us unexplained folks. So it has a slightly higher success rate than clomid with timed intercourse.


----------



## claire16

Has anyone not had a period after 1st round of clomid? Now on day 33 and nothing. Took test BFN. Don't think i O'd but not had a period for over 8 yrs due to Depo. I have read a bit about provera if i went back to my doc do you think they would prescribe it so i can get af and start 2nd round of clomid? x


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry to hear that Emily, I just saw your post. :hugs:

Good luck with IUI Brooklyn! 

Claire, sometimes AF is delayed with Clomid but I would call the Dr. if it doesn't arrive within a few days.

Had my scan today. I will find out the results tomorrow. (I know they saw follicles, many small but one large. I'm not sure how that will affect my treatment). I'll keep you posted.


----------



## emilybee

good luck bizybee hope you get the result you need! Will they give you a jab to realease an egg? 

Hope all you girls are getting on ok! Im having a bad time of it all keep feeling like a failure as a women lol i know i shouldnt, but ive got it all sorted out in my mind and going to carry on with a positive head!


----------



## Kiki09

Good luck with IUI Brooklyn, sounds like a good step forward..

Bizy, fingers x you get good results today, 1 large egg is good, it only needs the 1!!!!

:dust: :dust: all round for September...


----------



## MillieMoo

Thanks for explaining that brooklyn! Good luck with it!

Bizy, i hope it comes back with good results! 

I'm starting to feel something now, maybe the start of ovulation for me hopefully! It looks like my temperature is doing what it did last month so if it follows last months pattern it just needs to fall a bit again over the next few days before it rises again! I really hope that's what its doing!


----------



## Kiki09

Temps looking good for ov millie f'xd crossed any day now!


----------



## helen1234

hey girlies how we all feeling positive and hopeful i hope.

claire alot of girls on clomid ovulate late my 1st month cd17, 2nd cd22 and this time cd17, did you pinpoint your ovulation? maybe you ovulated late hence wny af hasnt visited.
well i'm feeling hopeful been doing the deed not too much but not too much been using pre seed too. i had the most awful ovulation pains though wednesday night i was literally doubled up they were both sides and very crampy right round to my back which not sure is normal but i'll take it as a good sign 

xx


----------



## Crypto1976

Hi can I join? I am on cd 4 and on pill no. 2 tonight. I am so excited. I only have one tube but I do ovulate and therefore the gp is hoping to stimulate more ov on the good side.


----------



## MillieMoo

Hi Crypto! welcome to the club!
I really hope the clomid helps you!


----------



## Leanne-x

Hi All I wanna be in the clomid club, im on 5th cycle of 50mg clomid CD15 ttc for 4 years had lap/dye test patnet tubes but a cyst on my left ovary which was drained! Dh has great count and motility but the morphology was low at 6% ! ive got 1 more cycle of clomid left then its on to ivf ! I had bad headaches at first with clomid but it does subside!!! Dont loose hope girlies we will get there in the end :) <3 x x x


----------



## BizyBee

:hi: Welcome Crypto and Leanne. Good luck!


----------



## helen1234

oooo new people thats upping the odds for lots of lovely :bfp:'s for this month.

hope everyone is doing fine this cycle and everyone is keeping active;)


----------



## Crypto1976

Is there somewhere the clomid people post their BFP? I was wanting to see how many have been successful? X


----------



## brooklyn1

welcome crypto and leanne! good luck this month. I'd love to hear about the clomid success stories as well!


----------



## helen1234

i keep ploughing back through this thread to see you had success there's quite a few hun, 
does anyone else do that too :)

x


----------



## Crypto1976

I spend 4 hours reading since thurs! I love this thread. I just wondered if there was a BFP clomid thread?


----------



## BizyBee

I've done that too. I'm sure at one point there was a thread for Clomid success stories (likely in the pregnancy section). Have you tried to search for one?


----------



## Kiki09

:hi:Welcome to the Clomid club, like Helen says, more chance of seeing BFP's the more we have lol

There are some clomid success stories in the LTTC success story section, I have stalked them all lol

Lets hope we have a bumper September BFP!


----------



## Crypto1976

I will have a look. I have stayed away from the BFP section however I will have a wee nosey. XXX


----------



## helen1234

i'm already a clomid success i had rhys on my 6th month of clomid, after a 4 yr battle that started 2005 and we started ttc when Rhys was 8 weeks old and i had my first cycle, 
we are anticipating it to be a long time again . my doc said our best chance was clomid again and didnt hesitate in prescribing it again we are on our 3rd month f trying


----------



## Crypto1976

I am being very dim but I cant find the thread in BFPs....


----------



## Bsugary

I'd like to join the Clomid club. I have unexplained infertility, all my tests have came back normal, tubes, bloodwork, SA, etc. My doc prescribed clomid (only after I asked about it tho) and this is my first month using it. I really hope this gives me the extra boost I need. Only thing is my CM has never been the eggwhite consistency (even after months of EPO and mucinex). Only difference this month is clomid and preseed, I really hope it works. And best of luck to you all!!! Any advice? Success when already ovulating and clomid?


----------



## reallyready

brooklyn1 said:


> Thanks ladies. My question comes from trying to plan bd-ing with the IUI. Both times I've had the IUI we had sex about 36 hours before...just to be safe in case I ovulated before the IUI (I know, I'm being paranoid, but after going through taking clomid, I don't want to miss my fertile period!)...anyway, I was wondering if the sperm count might mean that we should refrain for longer before the IUI...I think you're right though- if they said 11.5 was fine, then I'll take it at face value.
> 
> Milliemoo- The IUI is something they suggested for me, probably because I have unexplained infertility. It's intra uterine insemination, so they wash the sperm and then they put it inside the uterus on the day of ovulation. It just eliminates a few steps in the conception process that could be the problem for us unexplained folks. So it has a slightly higher success rate than clomid with timed intercourse.

Hey Bklyn
I did IUI three times. They wanted me to at least have 24 hour abstinence prior to the procedure. Keep in mind that sperm will stay alive for 2-5 days so as long as you BD or IUI every day, you'll have enough boys to meet your egg(s). Good luck! 
xoxo


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all I have a question about clomid as I hope to be starting it sept 25 for my first round of IUI. I normally Ovulate on cd17 or 19 and I was wondering out of all of you who have taken clomid if you ended up O'ing earlier as a result?


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks for the welcome, girls! I feel so... included! :) Thanks for making me feel like I belong!

So, I forgot I posted in here! I've been MIA for days and days! So sorry, girls!

Nice to see some of you in here... I see names I recognize! I'm glad I'm not the only one straddling the fence between TTC and LTTTC! I'm looking at you Crypto! :hugs: I think there might have been a couple of others I recognized as well.

Well... Let's see! I'm on CD19 in the morning! Oddly, I'm hoping I haven't ovulated yet. If you check my charts, you'll notice that they're NUTS! Apparently, my thermometer wasn't so great. It's also unfortunate that I only figured this out tonight. Even more unfortunate, I didn't figure it out as much as I had to be outright TOLD that my thermometer was crap! LOL

So, I got a BBT and temped twice... first with my old one and then with the new one. The old one read 98.6 under the right side of my tongue. The new one read 98.13 in the same exact spot. Imagine how silly I felt knowing that my temps might have been off by anywhere up to .5 degrees. :(

So, I'm doing what I can to make up for it now. I'm going to switch to the new thermometer mid-cycle... I don't know if it'll work, but I'm going to anyway! :shrug:

I'm keeping a close eye on my CBFM test sticks... I know, I'm not supposed to read them... but I do anyway! :) I think my best one so far was yesterday actually... CD17. It didn't show a Peak... just a High... but it might be the best I get.

I bought OPKs tonight as a backup. I took one after a 4 hr hold with no fluids. It was quite dark for me... maybe the darkest I've ever seen one of my OPKs. I've never seen a true positive on mine... So, I'm assuming that my surge isn't strong enough to be TOTALLY positive. I'm attaching a pic of it for further analysis.

Any advice you can throw my way would be great! Any suggestions on what I'm doing or should be doing? Or, what might be going on with my ovulation this month?

Edit: Now with the promised picture! OMG @ my brain!
 



Attached Files:







opk913.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Kiki09

Crypto1976 said:


> I am being very dim but I cant find the thread in BFPs....

Hi Crypto, dont worry, they are not in the usual BFP section, they are in LTTC, success stories (section just above the general threads in LTTC, same place as journals) :)

Hi Meg, lol, I keep checking my BBT by using two at same time every now and then :dohh: insane I know, but then when they both read the same result I trust it again for a few weeks before that niggle says, what if :rofl: then out comes the spare again! my oh thinks I have lost the plot lol


----------



## Megg33k

LOL Kiki! I didn't even let it cross my mind that the problem was with the thermometer! How silly! :dohh: I just assumed that I was the broken variable! That's how messed up my head is with TTC! :( I'm glad I'm not the only one suffering through temping anxiety and paranoia! Better to be safe than wrong! :hugs:


----------



## MillieMoo

Oh my god Megg, i can't believe your temps. I think its a good idea that you got a second thermometer! Lol! I've had mine for 9 months now and i haven't begun to doubt it yet but i might do now!


----------



## Megg33k

I know, right? I used the new one this morning and couldn't get the same answer multiple times. They were all low... really quite low... and I used the lowest one it gave me... but I don't know if I should have! This particular new thermometer was recommended to me by a friend that temps and her charts are beautiful. Soooo... Any advice? Unfortunately, I couldn't use both, because I forgot the old on in the other room... and you know how it is with walking and stuff before temping.

It gave me (in some order I don't remember) 97.20, 97.05, 96.80. So, whatcha think?


----------



## MillieMoo

To be honest i don't usually take my temp more than once, but i did do that once and i took my first temperature as this is the one that i took when i first woke up. I would take your first temperature.


----------



## reallyready

That happened to me last month. i triple tested and got varying temps that were drastically diff. like yours. I took the first one though.


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome bsugary and Kelly! :hi: 
Kel, glad you have made it to the club. Some people ovulate later on Clomid, but not always. I'm assuming your Dr. is going to monitor your follicles and he/she will be able to tell you wheny ou are close. Good luck!

Meg, good thing you got a new thermometer. Hope this one works better for you. (ps - I would go with the first temp).


----------



## Bsugary

Thanks BizyBee


----------



## Bsugary

Anyone else already ovulating regularly before taking clomid?


----------



## andresmummy

Any CD-14 buddies? I am in the Ovulation stage! Anyone else!?:dust:


----------



## Kelly9

I ovulate regularly but won't be starting clomid till the 25th I was wondering the same thing, I hope it makes me O earlier cause right now I O on cd19 most months and it's so long to wait!

Thanks for answering bizy!!!!! I am happy to be here.


----------



## MillieMoo

Andresmummy, If this cycle is like last cycle then i'm due to ov any day now. I really hope it is going to happen this month but for some reason now i'm not feeling too hopeful. I thought i was getting ov pains but there no where near as bad as this time last month so that worries me a bit. FX.


----------



## Megg33k

I believe today was O for me! :) It's making me wonder if it was this late last month and I didn't realize it! If so, then I totally missed last month without a doubt. :( It makes me very sad that I might have wasted an entire month thinking it was over before it actually was!

Ok, so the first temp might have been the 97.20... so I'm going to change my chart to that. I won't triple temp anymore and will trust my first reading from now on. Thanks girls! :) What would I do without you?!?! :hugs:


----------



## Crypto1976

FX that was o for you! Its all very exciting. Keep us posted! XXx


----------



## Megg33k

Temp bottomed out at 96.63 today! :) So, hopefully going WAY up tomorrow! HOPE, HOPE, HOPE! :)


----------



## Bsugary

Kelly9, I think it makes you ovulate around day 14 or so. I usually have 24-25 day cycles and O around day 11, but with clomid it was later. I researched and some O later but its supposed to regulate things. Hope that helps! I can imagine not wanting to wait, day 14 was a too long for me to wait. How impatient we can be :). Best of luck


----------



## Megg33k

I just likely O'd on CD20 today... *20*... I could die!


----------



## brooklyn1

megg- Yay, you O'd, that's great...a lot of us are O-ing a lot later on clomid. Now for the tww!

i'm on 6dpo, and I've never had temps like this before- they have been flat for 5 days (98.6F)! The temp itself is typical for me post-O, but there's been no variation. This am I made DH test the thermometer (hehe he was half asleep), and nope, the thing is not broken (he was 97.7 a nice pre-O temp I told him)....I might go out and get a new battery today just in case. I also had a similar experience as Megg, taking temp three times with three very different readings around O day, which was so confusing. I went for the average of the three because the first one seemed so strange...don't know if I was just fooling myself.


----------



## Kiki09

Yay Megg, that is great news, 

my temps this cycle on clomid are really low, I do not think I will ov this month as I feel nothing, unlike last month I felt my ovaries grow, literally lol lots of cramping too etc but this month, nada!

Will maybe try another bbt that I have tomorrow, just to check!


----------



## MillieMoo

Its really funny Kiki as i'm not feeling great about this month either. I don't know why but i think i'm just being pesimistic! I'm still making dh dtd every other day at the minute but i just do't feel like i'm going to ov.

I really hope its just a state of mind and nothing else. I#'m sure we are just worrying too much!

Megg, your chart's looking good! I hope you get your big rise in the morning!


----------



## andresmummy

Anyone in the 2WW?? I need some buddies!


----------



## brooklyn1

Andresmummy, I'm in the ttw too! 6dpo....starting to get restless and anxious to know! I've been feeling crampy and bloated for the past day or two. It's so hard to tell what's the clomid..


----------



## Kiki09

milliemoo, its really odd going from one extreme last month where I felt so much and then this month, nothing! My temp has really dropped this morning, trouble is my oh has been working away all week, due home this eve, so if the temp drop is a sign of Ov then we have missed it really, we will bd this eve when he gets home and that will be it! I have to say for some reason I just dont feel up or down about it, clomid this month has really made me feel low, so I am glad that I have to take a month off next month!

really hope we see some Clomid BFP's this month as I need the boost of faith lol

:dust: :dust: to all who are feeling the force! :rofl:


----------



## helen1234

i dont feel any different this month so have no idea if i'm preg or not, not sure when to test dont want to test too early rather have a wonder if i am tan feel poo till af arrives.

x


----------



## laurandan

this might be an odd question but i'v been dx with pcos and havent been offered clomid yet but dont really no what it is and how it works?im only 20 but we been ttc for 18 months now i no thats young but u no when u no!!do u think they will offer it too me or do u think they will think im still too young i live with my partener in our own home and were getting marries 2011 but havin my baby first would mean everything i would love him or her to be there!!could i have some advise please x x x


----------



## Kiki09

Hi laurandan, clomid is a drug that helps you ovulate if you dont already ovulate, which is common in pcos (I have it too :)) or if you do ovulate it helps regulate, and it also helps improve the eggs apparantly, if you have a google there is a mountain of info on the drug itself. I would recommend you talk to your gp as 18 mnths of trying is a long time no matter how young or old you are..

They may want to do tests first on both you and your partner, it all depends on your gp.

Good luck


----------



## laurandan

oh rite ok then so it doesnt matter that im not currently ovulating because i got told that u at least need to have a sign of ovulation else they wont agree to it??do u think they will not offer it too me cuz im so young??i feel like if i ask the gp or gyno that they will just think im havin a laugh cuz im still rather young!!thnx for the reply tho x x x


----------



## Kiki09

Hi, I dont ovulate either, which is why my gp put me on it. I think age can go against you, but if you tell them you have been trying for over a year and nothing, then they should listen, after all, age should be in your favour re getting pregnant so if you are not then they need to look at why and how they can help.. when you go see your gp, go armed with the facts around clomid, that is what I did and he really listened and took me seriously, yes I know I am older but it helps if they know you are serious and have done your homework :)


----------



## missmarls

Hi Ladies!
Can I join you? I just took my last pill today...my first Clomid cycle from day 3-7. I was put on it for endometriosis and mild male factor, me and DH have been trying for over two years and hoping this may help us.


----------



## BizyBee

Hi laura, I would hope that your Dr. would take you seriously, regardless of your age. I started clomid because I was not ovulating and had very long cycles. Good luck!

Welcome missmarls! :hi: Hope you are 1st cycle lucky!


----------



## missmarls

Thanks Bizybee! I sure hope we are lucky too...:)


----------



## Kiki09

Hello Missmarls, welcome to the clomid club :)
I see you have a rottie on your pic, I have two of those too, fab dogs..


----------



## emilybee

hello ladies aint been on for a while, unsuccessful cycle again :( but still no af, got good news in post today been referred to different hospital which is only 5 mins up the orad compared to the one i go to 30 mins away so im a happy bunny till tues (my appointment) woooooooooooop xx


----------



## helen1234

emily. hope the next cycle is for you hun, did you get a neg test then not over till AF arrives.

i'm scared to test i hate this:cry: 

xx


----------



## missmarls

Kiki09 said:


> Hello Missmarls, welcome to the clomid club :)
> I see you have a rottie on your pic, I have two of those too, fab dogs..

Thanks Kiki09. The lovely girl in my pic passed away in January...I can't bear to take her pic off of my avatar! You're lucky to have two, they are the most amazing dogs. :thumbup:


----------



## MillieMoo

Helen, have you tested yet?


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: Sorry to hear that emily...


----------



## emilybee

helen1234 said:


> emily. hope the next cycle is for you hun, did you get a neg test then not over till AF arrives.
> 
> i'm scared to test i hate this:cry:
> 
> xx

when are you going to test?

I darent test! i know the outcome but wish af would rear her head already :wacko: who knows where shes got to... currently on cd37 :S


----------



## Megg33k

So, you know that whole "O'd on CD20" thing? I'm a dirty liar! LOL

Apparently (and I think I knew it deep down all along), I actually O'd on CD12 again this cycle... which meant there was hardly any quality :sex: prior to O. My chart suggested that there was :sex:... which is true. But, the first day on there was the first time in a while and that's bad for the swimmers. Then only another 2 times before O. So, I wasn't very hopeful if that was the case. The :witch: got me 9/20 (yesterday or today, depending on your location)... but at least I O'd! :)

I'm hoping I O this cycle without the Clomid, since I don't think I can get a refill. I'm going to look into getting that supplement that's considered "nature's Clomid." I just have to remember what it's called now! LOL


----------



## Kiki09

Well, not working for me this month :( had really bad stomach pains all day yesterday, not ovary related, just like someone had run over my abdomen, was even tender to touch, this morning woke up really dizzy, so no ov, no ov symptoms and instead some kind of bug!! great, cant believe it failed in my 2nd month, feeling very despondant.


----------



## beauty

I am currently on cd31 today but had pains like witch was coming last night so my cycle 2 of clomid seems to of not worked :(

I have no more to take now gyno only gave me 2 cycles worth until my hsg which is in about 3 weeks.. :(

xx


----------



## BizyBee

Awe, I hate to see such bad news. Sorry Kiki, Megg, & Beauty... :hugs: xx


----------



## beauty

When should u expect a AF on clomid?? Only no idea when i ovulated and cd31 today bad cramps but still hope if AF doesnt show?? 

Anyone had pretty long cycle on clomid?? Not sure when to test if i need too!
xx


----------



## brooklyn1

Megg and Beauty, I'm sorry that old witch seems like she's on her way. Megg, I think you're talking about Vitex/Agnus Castus?
And Kiki, grrr that you're feeling like O is not happening this month. I know what you mean about feeling despondent, but it's not over yet. 
I'm feeling like I'm probably out for this month as well. My bbs are so ridiculously sore, and I feel like my body's getting ready for af. My symptoms actually seem too extreme for it to be pregnancy- I feel so sore and crampy that it's got to be af coming this week. 
Woke up feeling like, is this ever going to happen?


----------



## beauty

huni i know the feeling, i dont think its ever gonna happen especially this year!! :(
Everyone keep fingers crossed, its not over till she shows!!
xx


----------



## Megg33k

beauty said:


> When should u expect a AF on clomid?? Only no idea when i ovulated and cd31 today bad cramps but still hope if AF doesnt show??
> 
> Anyone had pretty long cycle on clomid?? Not sure when to test if i need too!
> xx

Are you certain you ovulated? If not, AF might go missing until you take something to get a withdrawal bleed. If you're sure you ovulated, then it should be around 12-16 days after that. Maybe test on CD35 if no AF? What days did you take the Clomid? It could help flesh out when you *might* have O'd.


----------



## helen1234

i'm out this month i think done a few tests and all neg, af not due till thursday but still not hopeful.

not sure if i'm going to take clom next month it messes with my head and makes me depressed i'm 50/50


----------



## MillieMoo

Helen, I'm really sorry about the BFN but if your not due AF until Thursday then you never know!

Kiki, sorry you're not feeling anything this month but it could still happen later! I ov'd on cd19 so there's still time. Have you tried any OPK's?

Beauty and Megg, its rubbish that you think the witch is on her way. I hope its just pregnancy symptoms!

Brooklyn, your temps still up so its still looking promising!

Big :hug: to all!


----------



## Bsugary

Well first round of clomid didn't work for me, AF has reared her ugly head again. My doc told me it might not since I already O on my own, couldn't help being hopeful tho. :(


----------



## andresmummy

Good Luck Ladies!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BizyBee

That awful :witch: needs to leave us all alone! Praying she doesn't actually show and you all get a bfp in a few days time... Good luck. xx

Beauty, it's likely that you Oed later than usual due to the Clomid so it may be a few more days. xx


----------



## emilybee

well that naughty witch got me too :( BUT it must be fate!! as im at gyny this morning on cd2! :happydance: the day im supposed to start clomid so hopefully they will up the doseage well fx anyway, gonna push for a scan and any further things needing to be done, im apprehensive and nervous eeeeeekkk, Sorry to hear about the witch coming to your houses the sooner she come the sooner she can leave and get at it again :thumbup: xxxx:kiss:


----------



## Kiki09

MillieMoo said:


> Helen, I'm really sorry about the BFN but if your not due AF until Thursday then you never know!
> 
> Kiki, sorry you're not feeling anything this month but it could still happen later! I ov'd on cd19 so there's still time. Have you tried any OPK's?
> 
> Beauty and Megg, its rubbish that you think the witch is on her way. I hope its just pregnancy symptoms!
> 
> Brooklyn, your temps still up so its still looking promising!
> 
> Big :hug: to all!

Hi Millie, I dont use OPK's as I have never had any sucesss with them, I bought all different types of ov testing kits, spent a fortune and never got anything and my GP told me I would be wasting my time with having pcos etc so I just temp. I feel ok today, that sad feeling has lifted, I have decided that at least I dont have the stress of the 2ww this time, just know the AF is going to come and can prepare for it lol 

Really hope we see a BFP in our group though, we need to see at least one a month! so :dust: :dust: to you all :)


----------



## Rosmuira

Well i just started today and i am praying for a miracle. i was so happy when i got the prescription i wouldnt let it out of my site till i got to the pharmacy- lol that thing is as good as pay cheque


----------



## beauty

Megg33k said:


> beauty said:
> 
> 
> When should u expect a AF on clomid?? Only no idea when i ovulated and cd31 today bad cramps but still hope if AF doesnt show??
> 
> Anyone had pretty long cycle on clomid?? Not sure when to test if i need too!
> xx
> 
> Are you certain you ovulated? If not, AF might go missing until you take something to get a withdrawal bleed. If you're sure you ovulated, then it should be around 12-16 days after that. Maybe test on CD35 if no AF? What days did you take the Clomid? It could help flesh out when you *might* have O'd.Click to expand...

I have pcos and the longest cycle i ever had is cd62 so i do get periods mostly being cd40ish.. so i dont think she will disappear..

No idea if i ovulated, i tried opks and got some nice dark lines but i have heard having pcos doing opks isnt the best idea to see if u ovulate or not as they dont work for u.. However i dont temp either!!

I am going to give it till end of the week, my last period was cd37 so im gonna give it till then and test, hoping she stays away tho but few pains past few days i think she is coming!! And i defo have no pregnancy symtons either.. 

Thanks for the replies ladies

xx


----------



## MillieMoo

I'm a bit confused today ladies! I'm pretty sure i ov'd on cd19 as all the signs were there, then my temp went up so FF detected it but today i took my temp this morning and its right back down on the cover line. FF still shows that i ov'd but why would my temp dip so low after ovulation? I've tried another OPK today and its negative. I've also started getting creamy cm which i had last time after ovulation.

Do you think i'm worrying too much? Only I had a clear rise in my temp last month.


----------



## Kiki09

Hi Millie, could it be implan dip? I know its early but... ??:hugs:


----------



## andresmummy

brooklyn1 said:


> Andresmummy, I'm in the ttw too! 6dpo....starting to get restless and anxious to know! I've been feeling crampy and bloated for the past day or two. It's so hard to tell what's the clomid..

I agree, but we've got to stay posotive!! I hate that PMS symptoms are a lot like pregnancy ones! I swear every month I think I've hit the JACKPOT!!:hugs::dust:


----------



## andresmummy

On this third month of Clomid, I have been crying a lot and moody. WEIRD. :cry: Sometimes I feel like I am on BCPs!! :dust:


----------



## emilybee

hey girls, well had my appointment, had clomid put of to 100mg for next 3 months, also had a cd2 blood test for lh, fsh and testosterone and something else but cant thing what it is lol so heres hoping more clomid may help :D


----------



## MillieMoo

Great news emilybee! Lets hope its a magic pill for you!


----------



## MillieMoo

Kiki09 said:


> Hi Millie, could it be implan dip? I know its early but... ??:hugs:

I wish but i doubt it very much. It just seems like my temperature won't lift properly. Maybe i had an anovulatory cycle!


----------



## emilybee

MillieMoo said:


> Great news emilybee! Lets hope its a magic pill for you!

thankyou! seeing as 50mg didnt do the trick i dont know what the difference is gonna be just more hot flashes i guess lol.


----------



## BizyBee

Great news emily! Hope 100mg does the trick.

Millie, I hope you Oed and the temp dip was a fluke or implantation...

andresmummy, feel better soon hun. xx

beauty, before Clomid I used to have the same problem. My longest cycle was 72 days and most were 40-60. I also got positive OPK's multiple times. I hope your cycle gets worked out soon.


----------



## harmonygirl72

Am I too late to join the Clomid club? I took it cycle days 3-7 this cycle. It was my first time. Now, I wait.


----------



## Megg33k

Do I get to stay in the Clomid Club, even though I should be joining some Fake Clomid Club? LOL The :witch: definitely showed... she's here in SUCH an unfortunate way... making quite a mess! :(

Anyway, my ob/gyn won't refill my Clomid because I go to the fertility clinic in about a week, and she's leaving it up to them to work out the next step. So, this month, I'm replacing my Clomid with 120mg of Soy Isoflavones. It's supposed to do the same thing as Clomid. Here's hoping! :(


----------



## helen1234

another neg today for me so i'm sure in the next few days af will come,

still not sure wether to take my last pack of pills for the next month it'll be my last pack ever prescribed and the depression and paranoia and sense of low self worth get incredible with every month, there will be no treatment after the last dose because i have Rhys and Rosie and i know my problems so it'll be some natural remedies for me then and lots of rudeys as more than likely my long cycles will return.

i think i'll take my last pack while my body is doing what its meant to, and just bite the bullet.

good luck everyone we have to get some lovely :bfp: this month


----------



## brooklyn1

I'm sorry about your bfn Helen...so you are going to take the last pack this month? 
Well, I'm with you- had a big temp drop this morning and I have been feeling af coming for a day or so now. 
I woke up feeling pretty negative today, so I'm trying to find some PMA for the coming cycle. It will be my third cycle on clomid, maybe my last since the doctors here seem to only try three rounds of it before moving on. I just wish I knew what was going on in my body!


----------



## Kiki09

:hugs: to you both, stay positive, think, 3rd time lucky! That is what I am telling myself lol I am having a month off next month and then onto my 3rd cycle of Clomid in November... lots of :dust: to you both, as the AF has not arrived its not officially over!


----------



## Crypto1976

Ovulation has hit me like a train. OOOOOOOOOuch!!!!! Anyway at least I know. I think I am popping out on both sides! Woop woop!

FX for me!


----------



## Megg33k

Crypto1976 said:


> Ovulation has hit me like a train. OOOOOOOOOuch!!!!! Anyway at least I know. I think I am popping out on both sides! Woop woop!
> 
> FX for me!

What'd I tell you! It sucks, huh? I mean, its spectacular... but it SUCKS! :hugs: to you! I understand!!! FX'd for you!!!


----------



## Kiki09

Crypto1976 said:


> Ovulation has hit me like a train. OOOOOOOOOuch!!!!! Anyway at least I know. I think I am popping out on both sides! Woop woop!
> 
> FX for me!

lol, I was like that on my first round, loved it because you know its working and feels almost amazing in an odd way, but hated the pain and the discomfort! no pain no gain is very true when it comes to ovulation pains lol

:hugs:


----------



## Crypto1976

That combined with the ultra efficient robititussin for CM, I am good to go! Thanks for your sympathy ladies! Please let it be a success! NO PAIN NO GAIN!NO PAIN NO GAIN!NO PAIN NO GAIN!NO PAIN NO GAIN!NO PAIN NO GAIN!NO PAIN NO GAIN!NO PAIN NO GAIN!NO PAIN NO GAIN!NO PAIN NO GAIN!NO PAIN NO GAIN!NO PAIN NO GAIN!NO PAIN NO GAIN!NO PAIN NO GAIN!NO PAIN NO GAIN!NO PAIN NO GAIN!NO PAIN NO GAIN!


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome Harmony. :hi:

I hope the :witch: doesn't show girls. :hugs:

Crypto, we were ovulating around the same time. I had the trigger shot on Tuesday and Oed on Wed. or Thurs. Hope the 2ww goes nice and fast and we see some pink lines soon. xx


----------



## beauty

Hey girls cd35 for me today.. going to test next week if no show of AF.. I had some cramping so i pretty much expecting AF anyday.. :(

Hows everyone else doing??
xxx


----------



## Crypto1976

BizyBee said:


> Welcome Harmony. :hi:
> 
> I hope the :witch: doesn't show girls. :hugs:
> 
> Crypto, we were ovulating around the same time. I had the trigger shot on Tuesday and Oed on Wed. or Thurs. Hope the 2ww goes nice and fast and we see some pink lines soon. xx

Fingers crossed for us both. I dont get trigger shots but I am pretty sure I am ovulating now. +ve opk ysterday and the mega pain on both sides.

As per usual we peaked too soon on the bd and OH is ready to fall over! Hopefully we caught it this morning, as I think he would cry if I suggested doing it again tomorrow!

Good luck and let me know how it goes! XX


----------



## MillieMoo

Hi ladies! 

Crypto, i hope this is the time for you! Just checked your temp and its dropped loads today so maybe today is ov day!! Maybe you should get oh in bed one more time!

So, how many of us are in the tww now! Theres me, bizy, beauty, crypto (hopefully after today), and kiki. Wow, there's bound to be at least one BFP!!

I'm not feeling anything at all! No sore bb's or pains or sickness.


----------



## Crypto1976

Yes I dont think I ov last weekend desspite the positive opks. I think I may have geared up but not popped!

I will try to get oh to try once more but he is 48 and has done very well this week already. I feel like I nearly broke him this morning!

Good luck clomid 2ww'er! Its so exciting!

When is everyone testing? I am going to test on the 9th......XXXX


----------



## Kiki09

Millie, you are right, a fair few of us in the 2ww oooh this is getting exciting! we must get a BFP or two out of us, well, dont think I am in but can pretend lol, 

:rofl: Crypto, bless your oh, but he never thought he would ever be glad of a rest and not have to bd! 

Bizy, how exciting, those whopping eggs, soldiers sent in on time, I think it has to work!!

Beauty, good luck with testing, hope you get your BFP next week

:dust: :dust:


----------



## brooklyn1

Wow, fingers crossed for everyone in the ttw. Can't wait to see some bfp's.
I'm starting again today, taking clomid cd2-6 this time, and they've upp-ed my dose to 100mg. Round 3!


----------



## beauty

Good Luck Brooklyn xxxxxx


----------



## helen1234

ok :witch: :hissy:got me yesterday...

we've decided to strike while the iron's hot and have 1 last month on clomid, maybe just maybe clomid has regulated my cycles now anyway.

good luck everyone we have to get a :bfp: between us all now there's quite a few.

xx


----------



## Crypto1976

:rofl: Crypto, bless your oh, but he never thought he would ever be glad of a rest and not have to bd! 

:haha::haha: He used to be known for his great energy in the bedroom!!! Wee pet, I have given him the night off to go drinking, in the hope thats maybe one in the bank for tomorrow! Very scheming I know!


----------



## Megg33k

Eh, a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do! :)


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry Helen :hugs: good luck for this next cycle.

Beauty, hope the cramping is due to pregnancy and witch won't be arriving.

Crypto, we did the same thing. We started a little early just in case I Oed before the shot and now we're on day 6 (every other day before that). Poor OH! I'm not sure when I'll test. Originally it was supposed to be the 4th/5th, but I Oed a little later than I thought I would.


----------



## MillieMoo

I'm going to test on the 2nd i think as af is due on the 30th but i only have short LP so i will leave it a few more days incase the clomid has increased my LP.

Advice needed: Next weekend i am going to a big party that i have been planning for months now. I've got a big ball gown and i'm having my hair done but if AF comes this week i will be taking clomid. Can i drink whilst taking it? I've checked the insert and it doesn't say anything about drinking. What do you think? (hopefully i won't have to worry about it as i will be pregnant and then i won't be drinking at all).


----------



## Kelly9

took my first clomid pill today.


----------



## Crypto1976

MillieMoo said:


> I'm going to test on the 2nd i think as af is due on the 30th but i only have short LP so i will leave it a few more days incase the clomid has increased my LP.
> 
> Advice needed: Next weekend i am going to a big party that i have been planning for months now. I've got a big ball gown and i'm having my hair done but if AF comes this week i will be taking clomid. Can i drink whilst taking it? I've checked the insert and it doesn't say anything about drinking. What do you think? (hopefully i won't have to worry about it as i will be pregnant and then i won't be drinking at all).

Theres nothing to say on the patient info sheet to say you cant drink. I did last weekend, but I found I got pissed very quickly. I would just start slowly. XXXX


----------



## BizyBee

Hi Millie, I had a few drinks the night I took Clomid and it was fine. Keep in mind, I took it before bed after I had been drinking.

Welcome Kelly! Hope you have a side-effect free cycle... xx


----------



## Kelly9

So what are the common side effects cause I think I have one, I am feeling little twinges in my ovaries, have only taken one pill but it's not something that AF has ever given me, besides that I am ok. 1 pill down 4 to go. So how much earlier does clomid make you O? or better question to all how much earlier did you each O when you first took clomid?


----------



## Brandyee1984

Can I join I was prescribed Clomid and I will take my first round on the 6th of October if I am not prego this month! I hope it works!!! Has it worked for you????


----------



## gypsy

hi, just a quick question to you all if you dont mind -
im on my 3rd round of clomid and havent ovulated yet,im currently on cd17 and waiting-
on my first round i ovulated on cd15 and second round was cd14,
should i not have been about the same with round 3,i know its only 2/3 days at present but just wondering if this is the norm,thanks if anyone replies, gypsy.x


----------



## Crypto1976

gypsy said:


> hi, just a quick question to you all if you dont mind -
> im on my 3rd round of clomid and havent ovulated yet,im currently on cd17 and waiting-
> on my first round i ovulated on cd15 and second round was cd14,
> should i not have been about the same with round 3,i know its only 2/3 days at present but just wondering if this is the norm,thanks if anyone replies, gypsy.x

Hi there 
Do you chart? I will have a look if you like? I think you ov roughly round about the same time. Are you using opks?

XX


----------



## gypsy

hi yes will do that now,hope it works,no i dont use opk's they dont seem to work with me,i have pcos.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/25da12


----------



## Crypto1976

Is there a chance you could have ov on cd10? I was just looking at the dip and then the EWCM the next day? 

I am no great expert. I thought I had ov last weekend cd9, (I usually o around cd14-17) and now it looks like i ov cd17. I have found it hard to chart on clomid!


----------



## gypsy

i suppose theres a possibility,who know's,one thing ive just thought of though - i had sore throat friday and yesterday and been full of cold yesterday and today whether that will make a difference to my temps i dont know,well see,thanks for your reply though,gypsy.x


----------



## Crypto1976

I find it difficult too. I too have had a cold since about wednesday and until I read what you said, it hadnt ocurred to me that that is also a factor!
I have temped in the past but none has be as difficult as the clomid cycle! Good luck hun, I suppose you just keep on temping and if possible bd every other day if you can? XXXX


----------



## helen1234

Brandyee1984 said:


> Can I join I was prescribed Clomid and I will take my first round on the 6th of October if I am not prego this month! I hope it works!!! Has it worked for you????

it worked for me hunni i have a 8month old boy i caught after 4 yrs on my 6 month of clom.

good luck xx


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome Brandyee and Gypsy! :hi:

Kelly, I Oed at different times each time I took it. It's been between CD15-CD20. I think part of it depends on what your cycle was like before Clomid and also what cycle days you take it. I seem to have Oed a little earlier when I took the pills on days 3-7.


----------



## beauty

Girls cd38 and still no AF!! I dont wanna test yet as if my tablets havent worked then my period comes in all different times anyway due to pcos.. no symtons which is making me think it be on its way!!

I dont think the clomid worked therefore i prob expect AF in next week or so!! :(


----------



## laurandan

hi girls iv got a gyno appointment tomorrow, and iv been ttc for the last 13 months i am only 20 but u no when u no and me and my partener are living together and its what we both want oh is 27, i'v been seeing gyno for a while since being dx with pcos- do u think they will give me clomid i no all the side effects and the fact that it might not work but i think i should be allowed the chance to try it, even if i am only 20.

would be greatful for ur opinions..
thank u girls 
laura x x


----------



## Crypto1976

It depends maybe given that you have been ttc for 13 mths. I guess you will just have to wait and see. good luck! X


----------



## winston83

i just went to my consultant today she has given me clomid to start on my nxt period does ne1 know how successful clomid is it was hard to take in all info at once xx:flower:


----------



## fluffyblue

Hello ladies took my first Clomid pill today is it safe to continue taking my B100 vits or do I need to stop.


----------



## helen1234

welcome winston and fluffy.

i'm not sure wat the success rates are but i think they are quite good.

i'm not sure biut the vitamins you are taking so wouldnt like to say Fluffy.

i've got two days left on taking clomid i'm not feeling too bad at the moment went a bot wobbly earlier on but i'm ok now.

xx


----------



## Crypto1976

Hi B vits are ok I believe. XXX


----------



## Crypto1976

winston83 said:


> i just went to my consultant today she has given me clomid to start on my nxt period does ne1 know how successful clomid is it was hard to take in all info at once xx:flower:

I would set aside several hours and read this thread. I did it when I started and it was amazing! Everything you need to know is in here and what isnt you can ask! Good luck hun! XX


----------



## BizyBee

:hi: Hi laurandan, winston, and fluffy. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Kelly9

For people that have used clomid before, did you get a heavier period after? I just want to be prepared. I have one more pill to take then I wait. Good thing to my ovaries feel so big and full.


----------



## emilybee

morning girls, hows it going? welcome everyone who on their first lot, fx it works for you and you get your bfps! im gonna start using opks today see if i get any kind of result over next week or so, totally relaxed about things this month and dont know if im just kidding myself lol xxx


----------



## MillieMoo

Welcome everyone. Good luck with your cycles. 

Well if AF stays away today it will be officially the longest LP I have had and i will be testing in the morning! I really don't want to test as it could be so dissapointing! 

I've had slight AF cramps but only for a few seconds then they go again and the same with pains in my bb's, i get slight pains then its gone and they're not that tender to touch.

We'll see tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## Megg33k

gypsy said:


> hi yes will do that now,hope it works,no i dont use opk's they dont seem to work with me,i have pcos.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/25da12

I'd say CD17 or CD18. I expect it to be a lot more clear in the next couple of days! FX'd for you!


----------



## gypsy

thanks for your reply,ff has put O day on cd15 :shrug:,
i tried a couple of opk's sunday and monday both had lines on but werent what i would say positive,but usually they dont work with me,ill just have to wait and see,good luck to everyone,gypsy.x


----------



## EGGY#3

Hello Ladies! I am new here! I am a SAHM who is an avid Clomid user! I MCd for the fist time last year and have been trying to get Miracle Baby #3 for a year and FINALLY I got my :bfp:!! I got a + sign on a cheapie test from Big Lots at 8 DPO! On 10 DPO a Clearblue Digital confirmed pregnancy! This was my 3rd Round of Clomid. My husband, my son, and I hope and pray our EGGY #3 sticks like glue and we can enjoy it's presence when it's time to!! I am in total SHOCK right now because I usually get pregnant on the 5th try! Good Luck Ladies and USE PRESEED! It works! If you have ANY questions feel free to ask me, I am here to inspire you and HELP you....
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## winston83

congratulations on your bfp thats gr8 can i ask a question about preseed i just got put on clomid waitin to start and ive read in a couple of posts about it but my doc never mentioned it what does it do


----------



## foxy1

Hi Guys,

i am new on hereand i am waiting for a result after my first cycle of clomid. I had a blood test 4 days ago which showed i ovulated and now i am waiting and hoping. I gave in and did a test this morning which of course was Neg!! i feel very fed up and very down:cry:.
I was wondering if anyone else got really moody whilst on clomid and at what point in there cycle did this happen.

Thanks guys


----------



## EGGY#3

winston83 said:


> congratulations on your bfp thats gr8 can i ask a question about preseed i just got put on clomid waitin to start and ive read in a couple of posts about it but my doc never mentioned it what does it do

Hello! Preseed is a lubricant that helps the :spermy: along to their destination! And, it's sperm friendly! You put in a little (cuz' if a lot it gets messy and gunk...) 15 minutes or right before you :sex: and that's it!! Good Luck! Your doctor probably didn't say anything because he is not a sponsor of the product.


----------



## EGGY#3

foxy1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i am new on hereand i am waiting for a result after my first cycle of clomid. I had a blood test 4 days ago which showed i ovulated and now i am waiting and hoping. I gave in and did a test this morning which of course was Neg!! i feel very fed up and very down:cry:.
> I was wondering if anyone else got really moody whilst on clomid and at what point in there cycle did this happen.
> 
> Thanks guys

Awe, to me Clomid is like the F****** PILL! Hang in there!


----------



## helen1234

thats great news eggy. 
this is my final pill i'm taking tonight ever... i feel really weepy past few days clomid really knocks me about with depression etc.

good luck everyone for this month 

x


----------



## brooklyn1

foxy1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i am new on hereand i am waiting for a result after my first cycle of clomid. I had a blood test 4 days ago which showed i ovulated and now i am waiting and hoping. I gave in and did a test this morning which of course was Neg!! i feel very fed up and very down:cry:.
> I was wondering if anyone else got really moody whilst on clomid and at what point in there cycle did this happen.
> 
> Thanks guys

Hi foxy,
I definitely felt down in the last few days of my cycle both months I took clomid (I'm on cd7 of my third round). I think it's all the emotions and expectations of the month plus the hormone changes...
Fingers crossed that your first round worked and you won't be needing to join us here on this thread for long.


----------



## EGGY#3

helen1234 said:


> thats great news eggy.
> this is my final pill i'm taking tonight ever... i feel really weepy past few days clomid really knocks me about with depression etc.
> 
> good luck everyone for this month
> 
> x

Y'Know on this round 3 of Clomid I was really WEEPY, too then I got preggers, maybe this is your month!


----------



## BizyBee

Hi Eggy, congrats!

Welcome winston and foxy. :hi:

How are you Helen? Hope the last pill is out of your system soon so you don't feel so sad. xx


----------



## Crypto1976

EGGY#3 said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> thats great news eggy.
> this is my final pill i'm taking tonight ever... i feel really weepy past few days clomid really knocks me about with depression etc.
> 
> good luck everyone for this month
> 
> x
> 
> Y'Know on this round 3 of Clomid I was really WEEPY, too then I got preggers, maybe this is your month!Click to expand...


I am on cd19 and and stupidly weepy. I can cry at the slightest thing which i sreally not me.


----------



## helen1234

Crypto1976 said:


> EGGY#3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> thats great news eggy.
> this is my final pill i'm taking tonight ever... i feel really weepy past few days clomid really knocks me about with depression etc.
> 
> good luck everyone for this month
> 
> x
> 
> Y'Know on this round 3 of Clomid I was really WEEPY, too then I got preggers, maybe this is your month!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am on cd19 and and stupidly weepy. I can cry at the slightest thing which i sreally not me.Click to expand...

i cried at the night garden music this morning on cbeebies channel, and i have a wicked headache around my eyes little sharp jabs, i'm having a b12 injection this morning i had one the month before i caught with rhys, its for my pernicious aneamia not y fetility problems.
so my last pill was last night and changing tactic for this month, one month we did it nearly every night for a month lol, then last month we did it around ovulation, this month we're going every other day and then around ovulation we'll do it everyday after for as long as we can lol


----------



## EGGY#3

Awe, lots of luck ladies! I know it's hard! I almost gave up but I Knew I needed help from Clomid because I have PCOS and cannot get preggers on my own.:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## harmonygirl72

Clomid did not work for me this cycle. :(


----------



## helen1234

harmonygirl72 said:


> Clomid did not work for me this cycle. :(

sorry hun :hugs: hope you get your :bfp: soon xxx


----------



## MillieMoo

Well i think cycle number 2 is over for me. I started spotting yesterday and its heavier today so i used a tampon. I will look later to see if its full flow so i may call today cd1!

I was so depressed yesterday and was just sat at my desk with tears in my eyes and as soon as i got in the car to go home i burst into tears! I emailed DH the news and he sent me a message back saying 'i just want to go home now and curl up in the warm and eat comfort food. It effects me too!' When i read that it just broke my heart as i realised how much it effects him. He's also living the 2ww with me although he doesn't talk about it much. 

Oh well onto round 3! I just need full flow now!


----------



## helen1234

awwwww hunni, you made me well up too.

so hard not getting you bfp and it wont get any easier till you get you bfp and then all this heartcache is a distant memory thats what i'm holding onto, i've only been ttc for 6 months but it still feels raw from the last 4 yrs. i sometimes forget my oh and his feelings and it is hard for them too.

everyone seems to be getting pregnant all around me my best friend and a few friends on here.

at least we all have each other in here and we understand :hugs:




MillieMoo said:


> Well i think cycle number 2 is over for me. I started spotting yesterday and its heavier today so i used a tampon. I will look later to see if its full flow so i may call today cd1!
> 
> I was so depressed yesterday and was just sat at my desk with tears in my eyes and as soon as i got in the car to go home i burst into tears! I emailed DH the news and he sent me a message back saying 'i just want to go home now and curl up in the warm and eat comfort food. It effects me too!' When i read that it just broke my heart as i realised how much it effects him. He's also living the 2ww with me although he doesn't talk about it much.
> 
> Oh well onto round 3! I just need full flow now!


----------



## Crypto1976

Aw Milliemoo I am sorry to hear that. Onwards and upwards. Your oh sounds like a sweetheart. My love to you both. XX


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry to hear that harmony and milliemoo... :hugs: :cry:

Wishing you luck and PMA for this next cycle. xx


----------



## Kiki09

hugs to you Millimoo, made me fill up reading your post, it harder I think because the temping whilst we need to do it, does give us false hope I think, it always looks so promising, that I am going to only use it to see if I ovulate, the rest I am going to ignore from now on! 

I struggled with clomid this month but as I did not feel I was in the 2ww it has taken so much pressure off, I have not had that whole rollercoaster of am I/are'nt I that I went through last month as I truly do not believe I ov, despite FF. 

well girls, lets think round 3 is 3rd time lucky for those of us that used round 2 as a practice run, just to get it right lol :hugs:


----------



## winston83

thankyou crypto 4 suggestin i read through the whole lot its took me a couple of days and had to sacrifice the ironin lol but it really helped with questions i had. Is it just me or does your period bugger you up on purpose the last 5 mnths i have had a regulor 35 day cycle i pick up my clomid all ready to start on 22 sept and the witch goes away on holiday lol wish she would hurry up and come really want to get started lol
good luck to everyone this mnth :hugs: n bubbles adele xx


----------



## harmonygirl72

I am taking a cycle off Clomid, and then will try again the next cycle, with more monitoring, and maybe IUI...


----------



## Crypto1976

winston83 said:


> thankyou crypto 4 suggestin i read through the whole lot its took me a couple of days and had to sacrifice the ironin lol but it really helped with questions i had. Is it just me or does your period bugger you up on purpose the last 5 mnths i have had a regulor 35 day cycle i pick up my clomid all ready to start on 22 sept and the witch goes away on holiday lol wish she would hurry up and come really want to get started lol
> good luck to everyone this mnth :hugs: n bubbles adele xx

It took me four days to finish it but I thought it was worth persevering! Very informative and supportive. I was so excited when I finished reading! i wish you all the very best hun. xxxxx


----------



## brooklyn1

Hi ladies,
Went in for my scan today and I have 4 follicles! 3 on the right and one on the left. I'm happy about that but feeling really sore already and it's only cd9. I think it's the 100mg of clomid that must be making my ovaries work double time. I'm thinking I'm going to O early this month, but we'll see. I've started my opks obsession (three cheapies a day) so that I know when to go in for the IUI.

Fingers crossed for everyone! Last month was a bit of a bust for the clomid club, so let's see what we can do this month...


----------



## BizyBee

brooklyn, do you have any scans to determine when you'll O? That seems to be a more effective way to determine when to do IUI than OPK's. Good luck this cycle!


----------



## brooklyn1

Hey bizy, I just get the scan a week after starting clomid then opks til I get a positive. How do the scans for determining when you'll O work?


----------



## Crypto1976

The scan you and look at the follies, measure them and from that determine o day. Good luck. XX


----------



## glitterqueen

This is probably a really silly question but should I be trying clomid-I am 40 and am ovulating cycle was always 28 days but has switched to 30 and is never the same 2 months running. FS just said my bloods were ok and he didn't recommend anything excepy ivf cuz of my age , time etc
Should I try clomid? x


----------



## BizyBee

I agree with Crypto brooklyn! It's to watch your follicles grow and determine when they'll be released. It's a good idea to do OPK's also, just in case though.

glitterqueen, If you have time before IVF is supposed to start, I don't see why trying Clomid int he meantime would be a problem. I know your specialisit believes IVF is the way to go, but you never know. Have you had an appointment to discuss dates yet?


----------



## glitterqueen

No there is a year long waiting list to go private and we only have one other private clinic in northern ireland and it is really expensive. was thinking of asking my gp to try clomid-do you think he would give me it? getting an appointment or even a call to my fertility specialist is like looking for a one on one with the big man upstairs-impossible!


----------



## Crypto1976

I think GPs vary. Mine is happy to precribe but she has a special interest in fertility. Others just wont as they dont feell that they can monitor it. I guess you just have to go and ask hun. XX


----------



## glitterqueen

yeah i think i will i am also going to ask if i can get the drugs for ivf on prescription oh thinks i have a case as i have been attending doc and gynae for 5 years and no one thought to refer me to fertility or mentioned that the cut off age was 40 for ivf on nhs but it i was refered even when i was 39 i would have qualified-still mad about all that wasted time!
will keep you posted thanks again hun for support x:hugs:


----------



## foxy1

Hi GUYS,
I have two days to wait till i can test and its killing me!!! i gave in and tested a couple of days ago with a early test. I was sure i could see a line, but i am not so sure as i feel like Af is on the way.I am trying not to stress and feel like my moods lifted i was a super bitch last week!!! so fingers crossed for tuesday morning.
If not its round two of clomid for me!!!


----------



## winston83

foxy1 said:


> Hi GUYS,
> I have two days to wait till i can test and its killing me!!! i gave in and tested a couple of days ago with a early test. I was sure i could see a line, but i am not so sure as i feel like Af is on the way.I am trying not to stress and feel like my moods lifted i was a super bitch last week!!! so fingers crossed for tuesday morning.
> If not its round two of clomid for me!!!

good luck for tuesday fxx xxx


----------



## Crypto1976

foxy1 said:


> Hi GUYS,
> I have two days to wait till i can test and its killing me!!! i gave in and tested a couple of days ago with a early test. I was sure i could see a line, but i am not so sure as i feel like Af is on the way.I am trying not to stress and feel like my moods lifted i was a super bitch last week!!! so fingers crossed for tuesday morning.
> If not its round two of clomid for me!!!


I am testing on Tues too hun, so I will have my fx and will be thinking of you too. XXXX


----------



## BizyBee

Ooh, lots of testing will be taking place next week (including me). Good luck girls!!! :dust: xx


----------



## Crypto1976

Good luck bizy bee, what day are you testing?


----------



## helen1234

lots of testing this week then, so exciting, i have a good feeling bout bfp's this month

good luck everyone


----------



## BizyBee

I have been testing for a while now because I had the trigger shot on the 22nd. It's 12 days later and I still had a faint positive this morning. I'm not sure what's going on. I may have blood work done on Thursday or Friday (2 weeks after O), so we'll see what happens. Hope we get some bfp's!!!


----------



## foxy1

fingers crossed for everyone testing this week!!! i feel like AF is on the way but i will let you know in the morning.

:dust::dust::dust:to you all


----------



## Crypto1976

I am getting ovulation pains again, so I think I am out.....boo!!!!


----------



## Kiki09

:( I hope not Crypto, not over till the witch shows her head! 

My temps are dropping so AF should show her ugly face anyday now... 

:dust: to all those that are still in the running


----------



## Crypto1976

No, its not over yet. Hang on in there!

Why is ttc on clomid like so much more difficult emotionally!!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Hang in there girls... Hope that dreaded :witch: doesn't show. :dust:


----------



## emilybee

hey girls hows it going? Cant bneleive so many of you are gonna be testing! Ive just had a positive opk! :happydance: who knows if actually means im gonna ovulate but still :happydance: have to wait see what my cd21 blood test will say


----------



## chocolatecat

hi girls, does anyone know if a GP can prescribe clomid in the UK? Mine says to wait for my FS referral, but I'd be happy to change GPs if he's wrong - many thanks!


----------



## Crypto1976

Its not a question of being right or wrong, its up to the gp to exercise their clinical judgement. Some do, some dont. Mine does but she has an interest in fertility and is happy to monitor my progress. Other gps dont have experience and/or inclination to monitor and follow up.

Good luck hun. XXX


----------



## Kiki09

chocolatecat said:


> hi girls, does anyone know if a GP can prescribe clomid in the UK? Mine says to wait for my FS referral, but I'd be happy to change GPs if he's wrong - many thanks!


My GP does too, but he has such an open mind, I am very lucky to have him as my GP, though trying to get in to see him in under 3 weeks is a miracle lol
I would talk to your GP, ask why they feel you must wait?


----------



## helen1234

my gp has prescribed mine, he sent me for a blood test to test if i ovulated whe it came back neg, he was more than happy to prescribe. he even prescribed it this time without more tests as he said my old problems would return and i was keen to start as soon as i could after my last baby.

crypto.. the cramps can be a good sign of pregnancy when i hasd them with my last pregnancy they were so bad and i was so convinced that the witch was coming i went shopping for lady bits n bobs, only to find she hadnt so i tested only to get a positive. so fx its same for you.

good luck everyone i'm nearly due for ovulation anyday then will be tww for me

:dust:


----------



## foxy1

i am in shock!!! tested this morn and it was:bfp:!!!!! i cant belive it but it was a strong pink line. I am going to give my clinic a call so they can confirm with bloods.

I so felt like my AF was on the way and almost didnt test. Hope you other clomid girls get the same result, i am in shock!!!.:dust::dust::dust: to you all


----------



## Crypto1976

OMG Foxy1!!!! That is amazing! Congrats!!!!! Happy and healthy 9mths! You have made my night and have given me great inspiration!

Helen1234, the cramps are still there, but I feel like af could be round the corner, if sometimes feels like those types of cramps. FX though, XXXXXX


----------



## ttckara

Hi all I am new to this site but I started clomid end of Sep. we started :sex: a wekk ago Sat. every other day till Fri which is when I got a +opk! Should i continue to BD?


----------



## BizyBee

Yay Foxy! Congrats... :)

Welcome ttckara! :hi: It wouldn't hurt to try for a few more days just to be sure you caught that egg. Good luck!


----------



## ttckara

BizyBee said:


> Yay Foxy! Congrats... :)
> 
> Welcome ttckara! :hi: It wouldn't hurt to try for a few more days just to be sure you caught that egg. Good luck!

Thank you BizyBee for the response! Yeah got the + on Friday and today they are still +!


----------



## Megg33k

Hey! I just wanted to drop in and say CONGRATS! to the new :bfp:s! I'm glad it worked for you... hoping it works for all the rest ASAP!

I've been MIA, because I'm not a really a part of the Clomid Club anymore. I don't know how many of you are in TTC and LTTTC, but I made a very long post about my fertility clinic appointment. Basically, it was rubbish... there was talk of a psychiatrist and it went downhill from there.... all over me faking a few small tears in hopes of sympathy. Blah! Anyway... no Clomid prescribed there, and my ob/gyn isn't helping obviously... so, I'm in the Soy Isoflavones Club (if one existed) these days. Taking it like Clomid, but it gave me a better O date and no spotting with it... So, I'm a fan so far. O pains were around 4am this morning... I guess I'm in the 2ww now! :)

Good luck to you all!


----------



## ttckara

BizyBee said:


> Yay Foxy! Congrats... :)
> 
> Welcome ttckara! :hi: It wouldn't hurt to try for a few more days just to be sure you caught that egg. Good luck!

CONGRATS ON YOUR :bfp:


----------



## emilybee

:hugs:wooohoooo congratulations on your bfp!!!:thumbup:


----------



## foxy1

Crypto1976 said:


> OMG Foxy1!!!! That is amazing! Congrats!!!!! Happy and healthy 9mths! You have made my night and have given me great inspiration!
> 
> Helen1234, the cramps are still there, but I feel like af could be round the corner, if sometimes feels like those types of cramps. FX though, XXXXXX

Crypto, thanks i still cant get over it!!!! and i have had cramps which i could have sworn were AF cramps for a couple of days, i still had them this morning. Thats why i didnt think i was :bfp: but it looks like i was wrong, I have never been pregers before so i have no idea what to expect.I think we are all different!!. The clomid does strange things to your cycle as well.

Fingers crossed you get your :bfp: soon xxx


----------



## MillieMoo

Congratulations foxy! What cycle was that?


----------



## Kiki09

Huge Congratulations Foxy, that is fantastic, gives the rest of us hope! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months ahead 

Crypto, not over for you yet!!! x


----------



## missmarls

Congrats Foxy! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! :)


----------



## BizyBee

Hope all is well girls!

I had a strange situation with the trigger shot (getting positives 2 weeks later), but starting to wonder if it is a true bfp. My lines have stopped getting lighter (possibly even a little darker). I am very nervous about another chemical, so I'm trying not to get my hopes up. It's so hard to contain my excitement though. I'll keep you posted...


----------



## pasteljay

HUGE congratulations...........fingers crossed for the rest of us. Im on cd14, first month of taking Clomid!!! Sorry to be nosey ladies just wondered what age group you guys were, Im 42 so Im very sceptical that its going to work for me, maybe Im past my sell-by-date now!!!!


----------



## missmarls

Bizybee, it sounds as if you have a BFP! The trigger shot should be out of your system by now...fingers crossed this is it for you!!


----------



## helen1234

congrats foxy another success :happydance:

really hope this is your 3rd time lucky moment bizy :kiss:


----------



## heatleybump

i am on my 2nd round of 50mg clomid after my partners sperms been checked hes had the all clear and has 54percent rapid swimming sperm! i have pcos so fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## heatleybump

chocolatecat said:


> hi girls, does anyone know if a GP can prescribe clomid in the UK? Mine says to wait for my FS referral, but I'd be happy to change GPs if he's wrong - many thanks!

my gp wouldnt perscribe it me i had to wait to see a gyno first hun :) x x x x x


----------



## brooklyn1

Wow, exciting times in the clomid club! Foxy, congrats that is very exciting and inspiring!
Bizy, I really think the shot should be out of your system by now, so this is also very very promising. I understand why you're hesitant to get too excited, but I think a little excitement is in order! Fingers crossed it's a sticky bfp.
I did my trigger shot last night- not nearly as scary as last month. I'll go in for my IUI on Wednesday morning.
fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## Crypto1976

Bizy- fabulous news! YOu give me inspiration! FX that all goes well, but it sound good. Happy & Healthy 9 mths! xxx


----------



## MillieMoo

Hi to all the newbies this month! Lets get these BFP's rolling!

Bizy, this has to be it for you! Please tell us your secret though as it seems to happen every month for you! (i know you've also had a hard time the last 2 months but this one will be sticky!) I can't stalk a chart as you don't have one!


----------



## Crypto1976

I am sure I am on to cycle 2......boo! Gutted. x


----------



## helen1234

i'm waiting to ovulate, its like waiting for xmas lol. 
c'mon eggy get out ya follicle.

what cd are you bizy.

good luck heatley hope you get :bfp: soon


----------



## missmarls

Why do you think you're out Crypto? Your chart looks fantastic!!


----------



## Kiki09

Well AF got me yesterday, so my instincts were right this month, which means i am not feeling as down as I would have been! always a positive lol 

Good luck to the rest of you, Bizy & Crypto,c'mon!!! :dust:


----------



## Crypto1976

missmarls said:


> Why do you think you're out Crypto? Your chart looks fantastic!!

Hi thanks! I was spotting yesterday but its stopped now- yay! but still bfn... so not too sure. I am having my bloods done on friday anyway so if nothing by then will see what bloods say!

XXX


----------



## brooklyn1

good luck crypto! hoping you get that bfp before friday!


----------



## reallyready

Am back in the clomid club (for this month). 
Not charting very well this month so nothing exciting to share with a chart. I keep forgetting!
Am having ovary pains (clomid?) and a very strange discharge of paper-esque pinkinsh bits of what looks like maybe skin? Sorry, I know its so gross. 
Am going to doctor tomorrow morning for a menopur shot so am planning to ask. 
Anyone had this kind of discharge? It is really strange. 
xxx


----------



## ttckara

Well I am on cd23 and having really bad indigestion and I am 5 dpo! Hoping it all means something good!! Wishing all a :bfp: REALLY soon!!


----------



## harmonygirl72

Did anyone on Clomid get canker sores? It's weird, but I have what I think is a canker sore on the underside of my tongue. I read that they can be caused by hormones, so I thought maybe the clomid did it? Any thoughts?


----------



## Crypto1976

I am out. Witch got me this morning. I wont be working myself into a frenzy next month, its to painful when it falls apart.

CD3 bloods for me tomorrow and SA for OH but we will see how long it takes for him to go to the gp, because I get the impression he is in no hurry. I am actually boiling inside as when I asked him about when he was going to do it he was very vague.

Anyway I am trying to get a grip of myself as I feel a big cry or rant coming on and neither will be pretty.......

I really need to look forward to next cycle. Sorry for moaning. X


----------



## emilybee

hi girls, glad to see were all getting on ok, sorry to hear that the witch got some of you! 

what is the cd3 blood test actually for?

I had one on the 22nd (cd2) and didnt really know why i googled it but didnt find too much about it? gotta go for cd21 around monday i think so when i phone for results ill ask about the cd2 ones


----------



## BizyBee

It's official. I had blood work done yesterday and my level was 37. I will go back tomorrow to make sure it is rising. I got a positive on a digital test today so I am on :cloud9:. I really, really hope this one is sticky....

Millie, the secrets are Clomid (didn't O before it), progesterone (as I produce virtually none on my own), lots of :sex:ing (like every other day and 4-5 days around O), preseed (only used a little), instead cups, and acupuncture. It helps that my OH's SA had good results too. 

I have been very lucky with the fertilization part of it, but it doesn't help me if the bean doesn't stick. We'll see how it goes this time around, as my Dr. increased my progesterone and my acupuncturist changed some points. I'll keep you posted on Friday! FX...

I wish you all the best and I am terribly sorry that the :witch: has showed up for some of you. I know how that feels and am there if you need to talk. :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

Hi Crypto
sorry for your disappointment this month xx


----------



## brooklyn1

Bizy! That is such good news. I'm so happy for you. So you go back in for another blood test tomorrow? So great to get some good news in the clomid club!:happydance:


----------



## reallyready

BizyBee said:


> It's official. I had blood work done yesterday and my level was 37. I will go back tomorrow to make sure it is rising. I got a positive on a digital test today so I am on :cloud9:. I really, really hope this one is sticky....
> 
> Millie, the secrets are Clomid (didn't O before it), progesterone (as I produce virtually none on my own), lots of :sex:ing (like every other day and 4-5 days around O), preseed (only used a little), instead cups, and acupuncture. It helps that my OH's SA had good results too.
> 
> I have been very lucky with the fertilization part of it, but it doesn't help me if the bean doesn't stick. We'll see how it goes this time around, as my Dr. increased my progesterone and my acupuncturist changed some points. I'll keep you posted on Friday! FX...
> 
> I wish you all the best and I am terribly sorry that the :witch: has showed up for some of you. I know how that feels and am there if you need to talk. :hugs:

Praying for STICKY BEAN!!!!!! Yay for sticky bean!


----------



## Crypto1976

Bizy, thats great news and long deserved. Happy & healthy 9 mths. XXXX


----------



## helen1234

brilliant news bizy :happydance: fx for the blood tesat tomorrow

xx


----------



## ttckara

harmonygirl72 said:


> Did anyone on Clomid get canker sores? It's weird, but I have what I think is a canker sore on the underside of my tongue. I read that they can be caused by hormones, so I thought maybe the clomid did it? Any thoughts?


harmonygirl72 yes i got a canker sore too which my dr told me was a good sign lol but who knows!!:wacko:


----------



## BizyBee

emily, I believe the day 3 bloods are to check estrogen and other hormones and see if everything is normal for the beginning of a cycle. Typically, if you have very high levels of estrogens, it may indicate low egg reserves, poor ovarian function, etc.

harmonygirl, ttckara,
I hadn't heard of the canker sores beign related to Clomid before. I actually had one last week (which may not have been related as it was well past when I stopped taking it).


----------



## ttckara

BizyBee said:


> emily, I believe the day 3 bloods are to check estrogen and other hormones and see if everything is normal for the beginning of a cycle. Typically, if you have very high levels of estrogens, it may indicate low egg reserves, poor ovarian function, etc.
> 
> harmonygirl, ttckara,
> I hadn't heard of the canker sores beign related to Clomid before. I actually had one last week (which may not have been related as it was well past when I stopped taking it).


BizyBee how long has it been since you have taken clomid??


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi clomid ladies! I too take clomid. I have taken it on and off previously with no luck. This past month I took it with metformin because I have PCOS and I actually ovulated and AF came yesterday. I hear that most women get BFP in about 3 cycles with clomid + metformin combo so we will see. Keeping my fingers crossed. In Sept. I took 100mgs of clomid and this month I will be taking 150 mgs. Baby dust to all.:dust::kiss:


----------



## BizyBee

ttckara, I stopped taking it on day 9 and I'm now on day 32.

Welcome mrskc, :hi: good luck!


----------



## ttckara

BizyBee said:


> ttckara, I stopped taking it on day 9 and I'm now on day 32.
> 
> Welcome mrskc, :hi: good luck!


Well I stopped on day 8 and I am cd24 and my canker sore was just a few days ago so may be a little late thing that happens lol!!

Welcome good luck with your clomid and metformin combo:thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hello! Please may I join? I'm starting my first round of Clomid tomorrow with follicle monitoring scans starting next week. x


----------



## Tigger Momma

I start Clomid for the first time on Sunday. Fingers crossed that it works. I have been TTC for 2 years with very very VERY irregular cycles but just got the Clomid. Looking forward to exchanging notes on the process


----------



## ttckara

Peach Blossom and Tigger Momma welcome girls of course you can join i too am on my first round a clomid and i am 7DPO I never really ovulated before clomid! Good luck to you to I hope it works and you get your :bfp:


----------



## kairzh7

I have been on Clomid for 7 cycles. 75 on CD 6-10. Have not really had any side effects until this cycle and now am super emotional. I cry at anything, plus I'm having a really weird cycle. On day 36 and normally only 30. My temps are down, so I've been expecting AF, so I can start trying again with the next cycle. Keep getting BPN on dollar store tests.


----------



## JennsPhoto

I finished my 2nd round of Clomid yesterday. Went in for blood work and a scan on CD 3, all levels are now normal (weren't last month due to under active thyroid). Going for blood work and a scan tomorrow morning to see how my eggs are progressing also have an appointment for Tuesday morning for the same thing. We are waiting for my eggs to mature so we can proceed with a round of IUI!!!


----------



## MillieMoo

Hi All, Welcome to everyone. 

Well this cycle i have had twinges and pains around my ovaries since i stopped taking clomid which is maybe my follicles growing huge ready for a very ripe egg to emerge.

I also have some new OPK's and i took one yesterday just to try it (i can't help myself!) and its showing a slight line already, maybe it will be earlier this month, who knows. Either way i'm geared up with loads of preseed and instead cups ready to go.


----------



## missmarls

Well, my first cycle was a bust! I o'd but no BFP...I'll be starting cycle 2 mon or tues. But for some reason I'm not as depressed as I usually am when AF starts...I think I feel like there is still hope with Clomid.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## helen1234

welcome to all the newbies and returners.

i'm still waiting for the big O. anyday now...c'mon eggy

xx


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome new club members. Sending lots of dust your way... :dust:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've been temp since August last year. I'm just starting my 1st round of Clomid. Does it affect temps does anyone know? X


----------



## brooklyn1

welcome to all the new comers! 
peach blossom, the clomid made my temps higher while I was taking it, but other than that, they were basically the same or just a tiny bit higher.


----------



## reallyready

Welcome newbies! 

I haven't been on Clomid for a few cycles but now am on it again. I'll be on it for 8 days total before blood test on Tuesday. Wouldn't you know I have absolutely NO apparent symptoms this time? I do take it before falling asleep so maybe that helps, but I seem to remember in earlier cycles, I felt twinges, pangs, and hot flashes that I've not had this time. Weird right? Only difference is I'm taking B6 vit and drinking lots of Red Raspberry leaf tea. xoxox


----------



## pasteljay

Im on my first round with Clomid cd21 so having bloods done today and hopefully I have ovulated. Have been bd like mad as Im not sure when my ovulation day would have been due, my cycles are all over the place now!!! 3 Days ago had a really strange discharge though, white and mucusy and alot of it!!!! Is that normal on Clomid (sorry to be so graphic)!!


----------



## missmarls

Does anyone find their temps up during AF on clomid? I just did my first round day 3-7 and AF came full on yesterday (I didn't temp yesterday as I was up all night with cramps) today is day 2 and my temp this a.m was 98.1 when my normal AF temps are 97.2-97.5
Just wondering if this is normal?


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

Today is my last day of Clomid for this cycle. This was my first cycle and it gave me horrendous headaches!!

I'm going for my follie tracking scan on Wednesday.


----------



## ttckara

Hello everyone well I am 10 dpo on my first round of clomid! Hoping this is my month!! Hope everyone can get there :bfp: this month!!!!


----------



## brooklyn1

missmaris,
yes definitely. My temps while taking clomid are more typical of post-O, then the go back down again after I stop taking it.


----------



## BizyBee

Ooh, good luck everyone. Fingers crossed we get some bfp's really soon. xx :dust:


----------



## reallyready

missmarls said:


> Does anyone find their temps up during AF on clomid? I just did my first round day 3-7 and AF came full on yesterday (I didn't temp yesterday as I was up all night with cramps) today is day 2 and my temp this a.m was 98.1 when my normal AF temps are 97.2-97.5
> Just wondering if this is normal?

Hi Missmarls
My temps were higher on Clomid during AF. 
I seem to remember a lot of women on here said the same. 
xxx


----------



## ttckara

BizyBee said:


> Ooh, good luck everyone. Fingers crossed we get some bfp's really soon. xx :dust:

I am so happy that things are working out for you BizyBee :happydance:

Hope it all goes great for you


----------



## Peach Blossom

Anyone else feel a bit bleurgh? Can't tell if its the Clomid or coming down with something. Feel a bit headachy and nauseaous and really really thirsty!


----------



## Crypto1976

I am back to feeling EUPHORIC!!! again. Took pill no. 1 cycle 2, and I am as high as a kite. I am super productive too when I feel like this. I cant wait until tomorrow so I can do stuff. Clomid makes me feel totally weird. I know this isnt normal, but it gives me ants in my pants!!


----------



## MillieMoo

That's not fair crypto, i want to feel like you when i take it! Your really lucky!


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks Kara.

You are lucky Crypto! 

I didn't temp girls, so not sure if the Clomid affected it or not.


----------



## Crypto1976

I know it sounds good, and it is to a certain degree, but I know I am not right! My OH said I was giddy to the point of being drunk, when we were hanging curtains last night. I am definitely not myself! XX

Hope the depression lifts soon Milliemoo. XXX


----------



## MillieMoo

Thanks crypto. I'm actually feeling a lot better now anyway. Not half as bad as i was a week ago. 

For some reason i decided to start taking OPK's earlier this month and Saturday and Sundays were pretty faint, but yesterdays was getting quite dark already. I will do another when i get home tonight to see whats happening but could i ov earlier than the other 2 months. I'm on cd12 today and don't usually ov until at least cd17. Has this happended to anyone else?


----------



## emilybee

hey girls!

sorry milly i havent ovualted on clomid yet as far as i know Im on 4th cycle (possibly might have done this cycle) so im not much help sorry.

Get my cd 21 blood results tomorrow so we shall see, been getting sore boobs down the sides for several days only get them few days before af usually so dont know whats going on there ............


----------



## ttckara

Okay so I had a little mess up and today I am 10 dpo and havent tested yet trying to wait at least two more days!! Hoping that the witch doesnt show her ugly head!!


----------



## BizyBee

Ooh girls, I hope we get some good news soon. xx

Fingers crossed for my Clomid buddies!


----------



## emilybee

eekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!! i just rang up for my cd21 blood test results considering last month n month before were <1 and 2 this month i got a 50!! which shows i have oved!! is that high or is it normal??


----------



## helen1234

morning gorgeous girlies.
well i ovulated this morning :yipee: 
wish me luck its my last clomid month :)

xxxx


----------



## MillieMoo

Emilybee, i think thats around the figure you should be looking for when on clomid. Thats great. Mine was 40 so its a bit higher but i don't think that matters! I hope this is it for you. Did you time the Bding at the right time?

Helen, I really hope this is it for you this month! Where do you go after this then?
Good luck!


----------



## helen1234

i dont think there is anything i can do, probably try some natural remedies, acupun****ue, reflexology etc. wil give it a couple of months if my cycle goes awol again i'll go back to thev docs

x


----------



## brooklyn1

emilybee, good luck this cycle, that's great that you definitely ovulated!
Helen, I've got everything crossed for you that you don't have to go beyond this cycle!:dust:
I'm at 7dpo and had a really high temp this morning...but I did take it about 30 minutes later than usual, and they just turned the heat on in my building, so I'm not thinking too much about it. I'm just looking for any sign or symptom, and not finding much. I'm aiming to wait until tuesday (13dpo) to test. Let's see if I make it!


----------



## MillieMoo

Helen i hope you don't have to go any further and this is number 2 for you!

Brooklyn, your chart is looking good with the high temps. I wouldn't worry about not feeling anything as loads of people say they didn't feel anything.


----------



## BizyBee

emily, that number is great!

Good luck catching that egg Helen!

Brooklyn, hope the next few days go by fast and you start getting some symptoms. xx

Millie, how are you? Getting close to Oing?


----------



## ttckara

Well I broke down and tested today at 11 dpo and it was :bfn: but sorry if tmi but when I wipe there was a couple little red/pink spots and then a bit on my underwear! Not a lot at all barely enough to see so I dont know what that is about


----------



## BizyBee

ttckara said:


> Well I broke down and tested today at 11 dpo and it was :bfn: but sorry if tmi but when I wipe there was a couple little red/pink spots and then a bit on my underwear! Not a lot at all barely enough to see so I dont know what that is about

I really hope it is implantation bleeding hun. Sending lots of dust your way... :dust:


----------



## ttckara

BizyBee said:


> ttckara said:
> 
> 
> Well I broke down and tested today at 11 dpo and it was :bfn: but sorry if tmi but when I wipe there was a couple little red/pink spots and then a bit on my underwear! Not a lot at all barely enough to see so I dont know what that is about
> 
> I really hope it is implantation bleeding hun. Sending lots of dust your way... :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you so much so do I because I kinda gave up hope today after the BFN!


----------



## MillieMoo

Well ov is just round the corner now! Yay! Its going to be a busy weekend! :sex: 

By the middle of next week i should be in my 2ww! I really hope this is the one!


----------



## Chris77

Hi girls, I had my follie scan yesterday at CD 11. There were two follies, one being more dominant at 13mm. I was told I should O over the weekend. :happydance: 

I am slightly hopeful that this will do the trick since the last time I had a scan without clomid my follie was 13mm on CD 12....so I'm hoping that maybe my eggs never got mature before and now they will. :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

I know I technically dropped out of the Clomid club, but I wanted to let you all know not to give up hope! I did my 2 Clomid cycles and took Soy instead on the 3rd cycle. I got my :bfp: cautiously at 7dpo on the 12th, and I just got 2 pink lines on a FRER today at 10dpo! So, hold out hope! It can happen!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to you all!


----------



## MillieMoo

OMG Megg! I can't believe it! This is great news! Congratulations!


----------



## helen1234

oh wow megg, i'm chuffed to bits for you. huge congratulations

i used the mooncup thing this month so we'll see if its made a difference


----------



## princessclark

Hi girls im new to the site, i am in my first cycle of clomid ( started on the 4th Oct, took from CD2 - CD6 ) had my follicle scan on the 12th Oct ( CD10 ) and was told i had 2 follicles, one more dominant than the other.

Was told i would probably ovulate on the 14th Oct ( CD 12, is that bout right? seems a bit early for the big O ) and was told to BD every other day from the 12th Oct so fingers crossed we will hit. but as its only our first cycle im not to optimistic, mainly because is dont want to get my hopes up high incase it doesnt work.


----------



## princessclark

just out of curiosity is the rule that you wait 2 weeks before taking a HPT?


----------



## MillieMoo

Hi Princessclark. Welcome to the clomid club. Yeah well they call it the 2 week wait because either your period will come about 14 days after you ov or you'll get a BFP!

People ov at different times of the cycle so its possible to ov that early. I usually ov about cd18. Just keep doing it. Have you felt and cramps at all? Do you temp?


----------



## princessclark

Yer we plan on just keep BDing every other day till i either get AF or a BFP lol x 
My cycle is normally really irregular so i never know when im guna get it.

Dont wanna sound dumb but what is temping? is it charting your temperature to judge ovulation? as if it is i dnt do that?


----------



## princessclark

i have been having a few twinges but just put it down to gas :blush:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Had 1st monitoring scan of this cycle. 2 follicles measuring 10mm on right ovary... Come on the twins!! :)


----------



## MillieMoo

Yeah, temping is taking your temperature everyday and putting it into a chart so you can see when you've ov'd. Its so helpfull and i would really recommend it!

Good luck for the twins peach blossom!


----------



## helen1234

hiya princess i dont temp but lots of others do, i use the clear blue fertility monitor to make sure i know when to bd.

i had really really bad ovulation pains this month, you dont think i've ovulated twice do you lol, the thought has crossed my mind lol.

question, after you get pos ovulation do you carry on bd'ing do you do it everyday or every other day, we did it on the ovulation day and the day after but thingking might leave ot tonight and do it tomorrow :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

helen1234 said:


> hiya princess i dont temp but lots of others do, i use the clear blue fertility monitor to make sure i know when to bd.
> 
> i had really really bad ovulation pains this month, you dont think i've ovulated twice do you lol, the thought has crossed my mind lol.
> 
> question, after you get pos ovulation do you carry on bd'ing do you do it everyday or every other day, we did it on the ovulation day and the day after but thingking might leave ot tonight and do it tomorrow :shrug:

If you're doing SMEP then you bd every day for 3 days after the +ve ov miss one day and then bd once again for luck. Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## princessclark

the clinic im under havent suggested anything about temping or using ovulation predictors lol x

I had a follicle scan on the 12th oct ( am guessing thats what you call a baseline scan on here?!? ) they told me i would ovualte on the 14th oct.

we were basically told to just keep BDing to every other day until i either fall or get AF if its the latter i dont have to have another scan for the next cycle as they know i am not produce to many follicle i just have to take tabs from CD2-CD6 again and on CD10 we start BDing every other day again lol x 

i know i am rambling now but i have one more thing to ask/say?
i was told i had 2 follicles on the scan and that one was 12mm and the other was a little smaller. is that a good size?


----------



## helen1234

Peach Blossom said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> hiya princess i dont temp but lots of others do, i use the clear blue fertility monitor to make sure i know when to bd.
> 
> i had really really bad ovulation pains this month, you dont think i've ovulated twice do you lol, the thought has crossed my mind lol.
> 
> question, after you get pos ovulation do you carry on bd'ing do you do it everyday or every other day, we did it on the ovulation day and the day after but thingking might leave ot tonight and do it tomorrow :shrug:
> 
> If you're doing SMEP then you bd every day for 3 days after the +ve ov miss one day and then bd once again for luck. Good luck!! :hugs:Click to expand...

whats smep stand :wacko:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sperm meets egg plan. You BD every other day from about CD 8 then every day for 3 days when you get a +ve opk then miss a day then bd once again. x


----------



## MillieMoo

Peach Blossom said:


> Sperm meets egg plan. You BD every other day from about CD 8 then every day for 3 days when you get a +ve opk then miss a day then bd once again. x

Interesting! I got my positive OPK today (you can see it in my journal) so we bd today and then i was going to leave it until Monday to do it again. Do you think i should try and get DH to do it again tomorrow? He finds it hard to do it day after day. I also heard that it's better to do it every other day so it gives the sperm a chance to re-group!


----------



## princessclark

hi was just wondering if any one could shed some light on why ive been feeling nauseous and dizzy/light headed the last couple of days?

i had my follicle scan on monday on which i was told i had 2 follicles one of which was 12mm ( think the other was bout 10mm). i had started the clomid on the 4th Oct ( CD2 - CD6 ) and was told id ovulate around the 14th Oct so have been BDing every other day since Monday 12th Oct?

i know it sounds daft but could it be because of implantations? this is my first try with the treatment so dont know what should be happening and whats to look out for etc as clinic didnt tell me anything like that. i also have some aching pains in my sides and hips although they are bearable x

a friend of mine thinks it may have worked but its to early to do a test ( if docs were right about O date then im only 4 DPO )


----------



## helen1234

MillieMoo said:


> Peach Blossom said:
> 
> 
> Sperm meets egg plan. You BD every other day from about CD 8 then every day for 3 days when you get a +ve opk then miss a day then bd once again. x
> 
> Interesting! I got my positive OPK today (you can see it in my journal) so we bd today and then i was going to leave it until Monday to do it again. Do you think i should try and get DH to do it again tomorrow? He finds it hard to do it day after day. I also heard that it's better to do it every other day so it gives the sperm a chance to re-group!Click to expand...

i do it the 2 days after ovulation and leave it one day then do it again, my oh finds it hard too but he has to just get on with it lmao. 

if we both get preg this time we;ll be due the same week :happydance:

good luck hunni


----------



## MillieMoo

helen1234 said:


> MillieMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach Blossom said:
> 
> 
> Sperm meets egg plan. You BD every other day from about CD 8 then every day for 3 days when you get a +ve opk then miss a day then bd once again. x
> 
> Interesting! I got my positive OPK today (you can see it in my journal) so we bd today and then i was going to leave it until Monday to do it again. Do you think i should try and get DH to do it again tomorrow? He finds it hard to do it day after day. I also heard that it's better to do it every other day so it gives the sperm a chance to re-group!Click to expand...
> 
> i do it the 2 days after ovulation and leave it one day then do it again, my oh finds it hard too but he has to just get on with it lmao.
> 
> if we both get preg this time we;ll be due the same week :happydance:
> 
> good luck hunniClick to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Princess, I suppose it could be symptoms but its still so early so i just wouldn't get your hopes up too much. Clomid does funny things to you so you can be feeling all sorts throughout the whole month. Good luck though!


----------



## kairzh7

helen1234 said:


> MillieMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach Blossom said:
> 
> 
> Sperm meets egg plan. You BD every other day from about CD 8 then every day for 3 days when you get a +ve opk then miss a day then bd once again. x
> 
> Interesting! I got my positive OPK today (you can see it in my journal) so we bd today and then i was going to leave it until Monday to do it again. Do you think i should try and get DH to do it again tomorrow? He finds it hard to do it day after day. I also heard that it's better to do it every other day so it gives the sperm a chance to re-group!Click to expand...
> 
> i do it the 2 days after ovulation and leave it one day then do it again, my oh finds it hard too but he has to just get on with it lmao.
> 
> if we both get preg this time we;ll be due the same week :happydance:
> 
> good luck hunniClick to expand...


Here is what I have heard and read as long as your OH doesn't have any sperm issues you should every other day then 3 days in a row to try to hit day before, day of, and day after ovulation then wait a day then again for good measure. I get tired of every other day, but DH would be perfectly happy with every day if he could get away with it. Also, I read somewhere that every day is fine (even multiple times a day at ovulation) if there are no sperm issues because you want to effectively flood the area so that egg can't get away from it. Hope this is all of our months.
:hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

MillieMoo said:


> Peach Blossom said:
> 
> 
> Sperm meets egg plan. You BD every other day from about CD 8 then every day for 3 days when you get a +ve opk then miss a day then bd once again. x
> 
> Interesting! I got my positive OPK today (you can see it in my journal) so we bd today and then i was going to leave it until Monday to do it again. Do you think i should try and get DH to do it again tomorrow? He finds it hard to do it day after day. I also heard that it's better to do it every other day so it gives the sperm a chance to re-group!Click to expand...

If I were you I would try and :sex: today, tomorrow and monday for good measure, then leave it a day then BD again... That's only if I were you though! ;) Good luck!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Am I right in thinking that the follicles grow on average 2mm each day? And ovulation happens around 19/20mm? My last round of monitoring was slightly underwhelming as they lost track of the follicle! :dohh: I had 2 follicles measuring the same size (10mm) on friday adn have next scan on Monday which would have me at 16mm I hope. Really really hope its my month this month! fx'd for everyone else too!


----------



## Brandyee1984

I am on my first cycle of Clomid and this period was awful.Large clots and heavy bleeding and now it is like the last day of it and out of now where my lower back started to hurt bad! Like period hurts! And it lasted 5 minutes and I was in so much pain I was shaking. What is this?


----------



## princessclark

i have noticed a lot of people seem to have have more than one scan to track the growth of there follicles? is this due to the type of TX there having and should i of been offered more than one scan whilst on clomid?


----------



## Peach Blossom

princessclark said:


> i have noticed a lot of people seem to have have more than one scan to track the growth of there follicles? is this due to the type of TX there having and should i of been offered more than one scan whilst on clomid?

My first round of follicle monitoring was a natural cycle without Clomid. I had 4 scans on the last cycle as they need to see that the follicles are maturing normally and actually relasing an egg. You possibly should have been offered more than one. Last cycle I was also being monitored for a progesterone deficiency and measuring the thickness of the endometrium is the chosen way for my FS. Whilst your on Clomid they shoudl monitor you more closely than one scan as they need to know that you're not releasing too many egg and on the wrong dosage. Having said all that I am being treated privately and have polycystic ovaries, so I may have a different treatment plan to other people... Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## princessclark

they seemed quite happy that i only had 2 follicle there x so much so that they have said they wont be scanning me on my next cycle ( if this cycle doesnt work obviously ) as they know im not producing too many. 

is 12mm quite mature a size them? they predicted id ovulate about 2 days after my scan?


----------



## helen1234

brandy i get bad af's as well, think its all part and parcel of clomid it does crazy things to especially depression for the week i take it makes me a nerotic cow lol, its probably hormones as clomid tricks the brain into thinking there's no estrogen so once the clomid has stopped being taken your body goes into overdrive. hope this offers a little explanation

hope you get your :bfp: real soon sweetie

x


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! Just stopping in to see how you are doing. :hi:


----------



## brooklyn1

hi ladies,
I have a question for those of you who have done an HCG/ovidrel trigger shot. Does anyone get delayed side effects from this? This is the second month where I've done the shot, felt no side effects in the days after it, but then around 9dpo, I start to feel really bloated, sore bbs, and cramping in my uterus- but it's too early for af symptoms, so it's strange. I'm starting to think it's related to ovidrel, but I'm not sure.


----------



## BizyBee

Hi hun. I had symptoms from the shot, but it started the day after I took it. They were similar to yours - sore boobs, cramping. It got better within a week or so though.


----------



## texaswife2006

Hey Ladies!
I'm sure that this question has been asked and answered but the thread is way too long to go back and read!!!
I'm starting my first round of Clomid tomorrow!!! I'm super excited! Is there any reason to think that clomid might make me ovulate sooner than usual? I normally ovulate on day 16, so I'm wondering if the clomid would make it happen sooner? Also, when would you girls recommend that I start doing ovulation tests?


----------



## BL21

I got pregnant on my second round of clomid (100 mlg). The pregnancy ended in a devastating miscarriage having to have a D and C on Sept 8th. 
My dr. wants to put me straight back on clomid 100 mlg when my AF ever decides to show up. Has anyone been put right back on it the cycle after a miscarriage?


----------



## Crypto1976

texaswife2006 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> I'm sure that this question has been asked and answered but the thread is way too long to go back and read!!!
> I'm starting my first round of Clomid tomorrow!!! I'm super excited! Is there any reason to think that clomid might make me ovulate sooner than usual? I normally ovulate on day 16, so I'm wondering if the clomid would make it happen sooner? Also, when would you girls recommend that I start doing ovulation tests?

I think it tends to make you ovulate later. It is also suggested that you leave a good 2/3 days before attempting a opk as you can get a false positive. Good luck hun. XX


----------



## MillieMoo

I agree with crypto, if you already ov around cd16 it may make you ov slightly later. I ov around cd17-cd19 so i start OPK's around cd16. You may want to start sooner with IC just so you can see what's happening with your cycle.


----------



## Crypto1976

Hi milliemoo? How are you getting on this cycle. I got my cd21 from last cycle and it was exactly the same as when I wasnt on clomid (43). I am a bit downheartened by that.

I am very very tearful too. I am beginning to fade into a positive opk, but I think it will be thurs or friday at the earliest before I ov. XX


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies. Had my second follicle monitoring scan today. No longer have 2 follicles maturing, just the one now measuring 13mm. Next scan is on Wednesday. Anyone else get really bad headaches on Clomid? I've been getting really bad headaches since my last dose.


----------



## Crypto1976

Thats good you have one follie, I wish I could get scanned to see mine.
Fingers crossed you catch it. XXX


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks hon! Apparently they'll tell me when we should start :sex: every night and for how long! Going to start now just to make sure though!! :)


----------



## Crypto1976

Yay! Good luck. X


----------



## Deeni

Wow, this thread is long! I started clomid today and am nervous about the potential side effects. So far so good but I only took one tablet. This is actually for my clomid challenge test but I assume if we BD, the clomid could only help, right??


----------



## BizyBee

BL21 said:


> I got pregnant on my second round of clomid (100 mlg). The pregnancy ended in a devastating miscarriage having to have a D and C on Sept 8th.
> My dr. wants to put me straight back on clomid 100 mlg when my AF ever decides to show up. Has anyone been put right back on it the cycle after a miscarriage?

Sorry for your loss hun. :hugs: Some Drs. like to give it a few cycles before starting again after m/c, but I don't see why you can't start right away.


----------



## kairzh7

My cycle really didn't change much. This last cycle has been really screwy and super emotional, but other than that........ I already got really bad headaches, so that is nothing new for me.


----------



## BL21

BizyBee said:


> BL21 said:
> 
> 
> I got pregnant on my second round of clomid (100 mlg). The pregnancy ended in a devastating miscarriage having to have a D and C on Sept 8th.
> My dr. wants to put me straight back on clomid 100 mlg when my AF ever decides to show up. Has anyone been put right back on it the cycle after a miscarriage?
> 
> Sorry for your loss hun. :hugs: Some Drs. like to give it a few cycles before starting again after m/c, but I don't see why you can't start right away.Click to expand...

He gave me the go ahead to try once I started and said that we would start straight back on the meds, so he's good with us starting right away. They are going to give me till December to start or they will put me on the provera meds to induce it. I just would like to start before then to move on with the process. I'm kinda worried about being put straight back on clomid though. Is there a possibility that it can cause an egg to ovulate even if it's not ready and bad?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Deeni said:


> Wow, this thread is long! I started clomid today and am nervous about the potential side effects. So far so good but I only took one tablet. This is actually for my clomid challenge test but I assume if we BD, the clomid could only help, right??

Yes I believe that if you take the clomid and you do ovulate you could very well get BFP. I dont have any side effects from Clomid, usually I take it at night. I take 3 tablets per night (150mg) on days 3-7 of my cycle. I am now awaiting ovulation but I take clomid in combination with metformin and last month I did O on my own, so there is hope! Heres to getting our BFPs!:dust:


----------



## Deeni

Good luck mrskcbrown. Maybe we will get lucky this month!


----------



## wish2bmama

Hi all!
Can I join you? I am going to start my clomid on thursday. This will be my second cycle with clomid but at the lower 50mg dose. AND no triggers this time either. So I am a bit worried...

FX for everyone!! :flower:


----------



## MillieMoo

I had headaches through the beginning of this cycle. They weren't really bad but they just lasted for days!!

Apart from the headaches and depression this cycle has been pretty non eventful. I didn't have very bad ov pains this month which makes me wonder whether i even released an egg! I will never find out either............Unless i get my BFP! 

If i get another temp rise tomorrow it will show i o'vd on Sunday so i think i'm in the 2ww now! Yay! We didn't get much Bd'ing in this month but we did have a good go on Saturday so hopefully the little swimmers would have been waiting there on Sunday for the egg! 

Good luck to everyone! We want another BFP this month from one of us!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies 

Mind if I join???? Just at the end of my first clomid cycle, and OMFG... the PMT... feeling very EMO at the mo. 

Ive also got VERY sore nips and a shooting pain in my boobs.... is this a clomid side effect??? 

Sending everyone LOADS of :dust: and luck! xxx


----------



## MillieMoo

Hi Sambatiki. Yeah come and join us!

The PMT is awful on clomid. I think the boob thing can be a side effect too although i haven't suffered with that one.

When are you thinking about testing? Good luck!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Millie! :wave:

I tested at 11DPO... :bfn: so will test tomorrow if temp hasnt got any lower! My progestrone levels came back SKY HIGH :yipee: 76, so trying to stay grounded as the boobie ache could be related to that. But its soooo hard not to get excited! :rofl: 

I see youre in the 2ww :yipee: I hope that this is your lucky cycle! xxxx


----------



## kairzh7

Of course you can join us. welcome and hoping this is your month.


----------



## Deeni

Can I ask what is PMT? I'm on my second day of clomid and so far no side effects. I do have really terrible gas (ugh...sorry) but I think that is from the antibiotics I'm taking in prep for the Hysteroscopy.


----------



## ttckara

Sorry guys I have been away for awhile well the witch showed up on Sunday so I will start my second round of clomid tonight and hopefully this will be the month ladies so lets keep our heads up!!


----------



## emilybee

Hey girls! Welcome all newcommers! 

cd31 here and no af yet but getting dull aches :( was expecting her anytime from monday-today, hoping for a not so long cycle this month as last month was 40 days i think! bit gutted really as got a really good progesterone level of 50 on cd21 (actually on 22) which according to my opks was only 6dpo. But means the clomid has finally worked :)


----------



## emilybee

tut spoke to soon she got me lol never mind clomid tommorow roll on the hot flashes!


----------



## pasteljay

ttckara......seems we are on the exact same cycle, my af arrived Sunday and started my 2nd round with clomid yesterday as my days are cd2-cd6.......heres hoping eh!!!! x


----------



## helen1234

hi girls, welcome all newcomers, 

i had bad pmt on all my cycles samb, i have 8 days till testing i'm getting a few cramps today i'm 8dpo, so dont what that could be hmmmmm, i dont like to speculate because my thoughts run away with me lol,

good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies! 

Deeni - PMT - PreMenstrual Tension.... angry, tearful, irritable etc. 

Well BIG temp drop for me today... so didnt test. Getting some witchy type cramps but nothing to bad. The fat cow should be with me before the day is out :grr: Really trying not to get down about it to see if my mood being better when starting clomid helps with the depression whilst on it iygwim.
I was also wondering when you count CD1, as FF says when you get red blood.... if AF arrives late afternoon/evening time should I count the following day as CD1 so its a FULL day of AF??? Iykwim. 

Helen - Ohhh I hope that the few cramps mean something fantastic :winkwink: 

Emilybee & Kara - Sorry she got you :hugs:

Best of Luck Ladies xxxx :dust:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry you had a temp drop today hon. Hope it's a glitch and the :witch: stays away. I count CD 1 as first day of red blood whether it starts in am or pm. :hugs: x


----------



## Sambatiki

Peach - Thanks love!! xxx


----------



## ttckara

pasteljay said:


> ttckara......seems we are on the exact same cycle, my af arrived Sunday and started my 2nd round with clomid yesterday as my days are cd2-cd6.......heres hoping eh!!!! x

Pasteljay hey well good it i am cd3-7 but we can be cycle buddies and hope and pray that this is our month!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Had my 3rd follicle scan today. The one on my right ovary is now measuring 16mm. I have to go back tomorrow to make sure its grown another mm and they may give me an injection to trigger ovulation. All looking good and really really hoping for my sticky bfp this cycle!!


----------



## Deeni

Sambatiki said:


> Deeni - PMT - PreMenstrual Tension.... angry, tearful, irritable etc. but nothing to bad.

OH! Thanks. We call it PMS here. :dohh:


----------



## MillieMoo

Peach Blossom, i hope you have a big ripe follie today! Good luck!


----------



## helen1234

how did youe scan go peach.
where is everyone in their cycle, i'm losing track, anyone else due for testing soon, i'm 6days eeeeek
i have a good feeling around ovulation, but as the time gets towardas testing i get more and more doubting, setting myself up for disapointment i think...


----------



## princessclark

Im on CD20 so due to test in 10 days. I have a feeling it hasnt worked this time though as yesterday i had stabbing pains in my left side ( Different to AF pains ) and lower back pain.
Went to docs earlier today and he didnt know what it was. Has told me to go home and BD and to go back if it painful and he will refer me for a scan to check for cysts. If not then he said to wait till i can test and do one as its to early at the moment to do one.

Has anyone else had something like this?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies!! 

Well CD1 for me today.... She took her time... bloody cow bag. Never really had spotting before AF, she normally comes full force straightaway. Really quite heavy and very painful but the clomid nurse did warn me that this could happen. :grr: Just hope that shes not around for too long! So pill popping starts tomorrow late afternoon! 

Peach - Hope that you get a nice big growth spurt!! Good luck for tomorrow!!! 

Princess - VERY best of luck for testing soon!!! Hopefully the stabbing pains mean something magical is happening in there! 

Helen - Same as me!!! as it gets closer the more negative I feel! :rofl: Really hope that this is your last cycle!! xxx 

Wishing everyone the very best of LUCK!!! :dust:


----------



## princessclark

Thanks Sambatiki x hopefully it is x a friend of mine who is a nurse said she had the same thing one which turned out to be implantation pain so fingers Xd but trying not to get my hopes up x


----------



## Sambatiki

Princess - The careful balance of PMA and grounding.... its hard isnt it! xxxx


----------



## princessclark

whats PMA and grounding?


----------



## Sambatiki

Positive mental attitude.... Grounding = Not being too optimistic


----------



## princessclark

yes definately lol x


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi hope you dont mind me joining this thread??? i have just been given 3 mths supply of clomid....& its all a bit confusing for me!! my AF arrived yesterday ( sorry if tmi...only noticed it when i put my finger up there & it was very 1st sign like a light pinky colour)....same is today but slight pinky discharge when i just wiped...take it AF will be in full force by 2moro.. doc has told me to take pills day 2-6 so i take them on sat yeah?? as long as period is full flow 2moro yeah?? when is best would u say?? sat night or sat morning??......im being monitored by scans this mth & was ondering if anyone knows if i will be given the trigger shot??? nothing was mentioned at the fs appointment, but to be honest she didnt mention much, just gave me a leaflet on the process of the scans & told me to read it. i usually get my lh surge on day 19 ( i count the 1s day of spottin as day 1 which i know i shouldnt, its just habit....so i spose i ovulate around day 16/17 normally as i always spot for a few days b4 AF arrives properly. when should i ovulate if im taking clomid day2-6? does clomid bring it forward or back??? does ur cycle lengths change??

sorry 4 all these questions....ive havent got a clue!! really want clomid to work & not sure when we should be DTD... xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi there :wave:

Im pretty new to clomid too... Im on my second cycle. Count CD1 as first day of red blood. I take my pill late afternoon abuot 4pm that way Ive only got 1 hour left of work and sleep through the majority of hot flushes. From what Ive read most people take it late on in the day. I was monitored last cycle but didnt get a trigger shot I think it depends what youve discussed with your FS, if your unsure ring the cloimd nurse and check. I used to OV same as you.... but this time OV day was brought forward to CD14. The nurse recommended us to have :sex: everyother day. TBH though at your scan you'll get a good idea when youre going to OV. 

I hope this helps! Im sure the girls might be able to add more xxxx

Good luck :dust:


----------



## pasteljay

ttckara said:


> pasteljay said:
> 
> 
> ttckara......seems we are on the exact same cycle, my af arrived Sunday and started my 2nd round with clomid yesterday as my days are cd2-cd6.......heres hoping eh!!!! x
> 
> Pasteljay hey well good it i am cd3-7 but we can be cycle buddies and hope and pray that this is our month!!!Click to expand...


Yeah that would be great............fingers crossed its gonna be a succesful month this month!!! x


----------



## wish2bmama

Well, I started my clomid today! 50mg 5-9. I am doing them in the morning since that's what I did last time. I won't have the trigger shots this time though. FX for all of us! :flower:


----------



## Dancingkaty1

goodluck wish2bmama....i got my clomid yesterday from my fs :) im just spotting at the mo so just waiting for AF to kick in full flow & then im taking it days 2-6.....did you conceive on the 1st cycle of clomid last time? im too going to be on 50mg....will be monitored this cycle but only this cycle. xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Thanks Dancingkaty! Yes, I did get pregnant last time I was on it. So I hope it works again! I also used pre~seed. 

:dust: FX for you!!!


----------



## Dancingkaty1

yeah think i may use the pre-seed....i tend to be quite dry & not get alot of cm so got some a while ago that ive used a few times...did u find you dried up more because of the cloimd?? thats what a few people have mentioned on here & just wondered what your experience was?? my husband sperm was quite bad but has improved but would still like to give the spermies a little help on their way lol!!! xx


----------



## wish2bmama

:) That's great the DH's spermies have improved! I did notice that I was more dry on the clomid. But also, pre~seed is ph balanced and helps to let more spermies survive and gives them that extra push into the cervix. I loved the stuff. I never needed more than to the 2 or 3 mark. 

I have one extra little tip my German fs gave to me... it's a bit personal.. but anyway...

So after the spermies are in, lay on your back for 5-10 mins and have your DH or you to orgasm again. (this makes the cervix dip down into the pool of sperm and actually suck them up.) then lay on your back for another 30 - 60 mins. I know it sounds weird, but it really did work. Hope this helps!


----------



## MillieMoo

Thats a great tip! I did that on Saturday and had no spillages! Woohoo!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've heard that certain cough mixtures, the expectorant ones, can help increase cm.


----------



## Dancingkaty1

wish2bmama said:


> :) That's great the DH's spermies have improved! I did notice that I was more dry on the clomid. But also, pre~seed is ph balanced and helps to let more spermies survive and gives them that extra push into the cervix. I loved the stuff. I never needed more than to the 2 or 3 mark.
> 
> I have one extra little tip my German fs gave to me... it's a bit personal.. but anyway...
> 
> So after the spermies are in, lay on your back for 5-10 mins and have your DH or you to orgasm again. (this makes the cervix dip down into the pool of sperm and actually suck them up.) then lay on your back for another 30 - 60 mins. I know it sounds weird, but it really did work. Hope this helps!

ha ha....thanks for that tip!!! will try that one!!.....just wish my Af would hurry up & come on full flow..only spotting at the mo...want to start these clomid pills!! :) xx


----------



## princessclark

I do that then stay laid down for 30 mins with a few pillows under my bum to tilt my hips just to give the spermies an extra helping hand.

i still have a little leaking afterwards but not as much as if i get straight up


----------



## BabyChristie

Hi Clomid Club

I'm a new member and have just finished taking my first round of 50mg Clomid from day 2 - 6. I'm on day 8 now and although I had few symptoms in the first couple of days, since day 6 I've had headaches, been really exhausted and tearful - crying at the News, etc! Guess these are just side effects?

I'm lucky in that I usually ovulate regularly around day 13-15 I think but have been trying for a while so hospital have prescribed clomid to up our chances. Does anyone have experience of this and if so, does it change your usual ovulation dates and general cycle?

Have my laparoscopy booked for 17th November so pretty scared of that. Perhaps the first cycle on clomid will work for us and we won't need it though?! :shrug:

Looking forward to getting to know you all and sharing experiences...

x


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi BabyChristie....

welcome to our clomid club...hoping your stay wont be long & u will have that beautiful baby in ur arms b4 u know it!! :) Cant really comment much on the clomid as I have only just been prescribed it...really pushed for it yesterday when I saw my fs as altho she says there is proof i do ovulate ( had bloodtests done in august & always seem to get my LH surge on Day 19) she agrees that I may not be ovulating every mth....so like you, she thinks the clomid will up our chances. Good luck for your laparoscopy if you need it done ( hopefully you will be preg b4 then he he)....I had a hycosy done 4 weeks ago...I think the thought of having all these things done are far worse than the actual procedures so try not to worry :) Just have to think positive if you do have to have it done, its one more thing you can tick off your list & closer to getting your BFP...


xxxx


----------



## helen1234

new faces thats fantastic,
i'm nearly at testing time, i always come out with a spot on my chin around my af appearance but nothing yet :). i'm too scared to early test :cry:.

this month i used preseend and the mooncup fx this is my last month.


----------



## MillieMoo

Good luck Helen! I hope this cycle works for you then you can have a little baby brother/sister for your little one!


----------



## wish2bmama

FX for you Helen! :dust:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck Helen! :dust: :dust:


----------



## PrayerfulHope

:hi: HI! I'm new. I've finally been given clomid, and will start as soon as I have a new cycle! Tell me, are there any horrible side effects i should watch out for?


----------



## Brandyee1984

Okay my fellow clomidians... I am at CD14 and my OPK's are all negative!!!! WTF will I not ovulate until later on????


----------



## Peach Blossom

PrayerfulHope said:


> :hi: HI! I'm new. I've finally been given clomid, and will start as soon as I have a new cycle! Tell me, are there any horrible side effects i should watch out for?

:hi: I've had really bad headaches and felt really really tired. I'm also the grumpiest irritable I've been since I was a teenager!! It affects people differently though. Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## BabyChristie

Thanks DancingKaty1 - I hope you are right and my stay here will be brief! :winkwink: When are you starting your clomid? I was really worried about side effects but I guess all in all it hasn't been too bad - hasn't stopped me doing anything and with a couple of painkillers, a bit of extra sleep and a tissue here and there, it's been ok.

I had a hycosy about 7-8 years ago when I was ttc with my ex-husband so I'm a bit concerned about what they will find this time as its been so long since anyone took a look. Fx anyway....

Good luck with everything anyway - glad you managed to get the clomid. If nothing else its a relief to have some help and I'm sure we will be celebrating :bfp: soon!

xxx


----------



## helen1234

Alot of girls ovulate late Brandy, i ovulated, 17,22,17, 20 the last 4 cycles.

well i caved and tested with a digi i'm 10dpo so not due for 4 days but got :bfn: :cry: 

if af hasnt arrived by thursday i'll test again, i've got wicked pmt as well :(...

although its not over till :witch: arrives.


----------



## Brandyee1984

helen1234 said:


> Alot of girls ovulate late Brandy, i ovulated, 17,22,17, 20 the last 4 cycles.
> 
> well i caved and tested with a digi i'm 10dpo so not due for 4 days but got :bfn: :cry:
> 
> if af hasnt arrived by thursday i'll test again, i've got wicked pmt as well :(...
> 
> although its not over till :witch: arrives.

 If you ovulated late then I think that you wont show positive until a few days after your AF is due? Did you temp?


----------



## helen1234

Brandyee1984 said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> Alot of girls ovulate late Brandy, i ovulated, 17,22,17, 20 the last 4 cycles.
> 
> well i caved and tested with a digi i'm 10dpo so not due for 4 days but got :bfn: :cry:
> 
> if af hasnt arrived by thursday i'll test again, i've got wicked pmt as well :(...
> 
> although its not over till :witch: arrives.
> 
> If you ovulated late then I think that you wont show positive until a few days after your AF is due? Did you temp?Click to expand...

i ovulated on day 20 and have counted from that day 14 days, 
cant do temping i just do my own head in because i over analyse everything lol, i use the clear blue fertility monitor, its had me spot on for the last 5 months so pretty trust worthy


----------



## Peach Blossom

My ovaries really hurt tonight... Feel like they're going to explode!! I really hope I get temp shift tomorrow! :)


----------



## emilybee

hey girlies! month number 5 wooop lol last month i frikking ovulated for the first time so i bloody well better this month too, well, good luck all hoping this cycle our lucky one!! xx


----------



## Deeni

Just got back from an ultrasound. Thanks to the clomid, they found 8 maturing follicles of which 3 are over 14mm. I guess this means that I may release more than one egg this month. She told me to start BDing!! Buuuttt....I am petrified. That is a lot of follicles and I really don't want 3 or 4 babies. Just ONE. I don't mean to sound ungrateful and I'm really happy the clomid worked but I am just nervous about this!!! They want me to go back for an ultrasound on Wed/Thurs to see which are still growing but I don't know if I can get the time off of work. Anyone else nervous about multiples on this drug????


----------



## Deeni

I forgot to say that they started me on 100mg of clomid a day for five days. I wonder why they didn't start me on 50mg/day. I feel like I might want to sit this one out if all these follicles continue to grow. Maybe ask them to lower the dose for next cycle. I am so disappointed and don't really know how to feel.


----------



## BabyChristie

Deeni said:


> Just got back from an ultrasound. Thanks to the clomid, they found 8 maturing follicles of which 3 are over 14cm. I guess this means that I may release more than one egg this month. She told me to start BDing!! Buuuttt....I am petrified. That is a lot of follicles and I really don't want 3 or 4 babies. Just ONE. I don't mean to sound ungrateful and I'm really happy the clomid worked but I am just nervous about this!!! They want me to go back for an ultrasound on Wed/Thurs to see which are still growing but I don't know if I can get the time off of work. Anyone else nervous about multiples on this drug????

I have my first ultrasound scan tomorrow and this is my first cycle so not sure what the results will be, but I don't think I'd worry if I had this many follicles growing. Even on a natural cycle (having been through natural IUI a few years ago) quite a few mature but it looks like you could release about 3 this month. Bearing in mind that only a small handful of sperm ever reach your tubes, you would be pretty lucky (or unlucky!) if all fertilised and then all embedded. Multiple births go from 1 in 80 in a natural cycle to 1 in 10 according to my clinic, so I'm not worried much. I'd just get BDing if I were you! :happydance:


----------



## brooklyn1

Hi Deeni,
I agree with babychristie on this one. I had 4-5 mature follicles each time I did clomid, and I never got pregnant! I think that with clomid the risks are lower than with injectibles + IUI because it's not as powerful not as many eggs reach maturity, even if they are growing. If your clinic doesn't cancel the cycle or discourage you from trying, then I would go for it!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi ladies!!! 

Hope everyone is well! xxx 

Although you may have lots of mature follies doesnt mean all will be released. 

Helen - Any news???


----------



## helen1234

i havent tested again yet, it makes me really sad yet another 'not pregnant' flash up i had 4 yrs of them before i got caught with Rhys. af isnt due till wednesday so going to test again thursday morning, 
i got one of my hormone spots today :rofl: as well so not holding much hope.

is anyone else testing?


----------



## Sambatiki

Helen - Only 3 more sleeps! Hope it works hun! I can handle very early testing as it can be written off as too early :rofl: 12DPO :bfn: I struggle to handle


----------



## princessclark

I was told my my clinic that just because there are follicles matured it doesnt guarentee there will definately be an egg inside to be released!! 
was a bit shocked to hear that but i spose its nature x


----------



## helen1234

gahhhh, i'm out guys i caved and did i digi this morning figured 24hrs early would give a pretty good result, :bfn: grrrrrrr. so expecting :witch: to turn up just in time for halloween... so that'll be me over and done with for clomid i doubt doc will give me any more yet i'm going to give it a few cycles without my stabilisers. lets just hope my body doesnt go back to 100+ cycle days cost me a fortune in cbfm sticks.

so what drugs do i need to be getting from the natural remedy store, i have angus cactus and starflower and evening primrose. 
anymore suggestions.

can i still hang around you guys for a while still :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Helen - Ohhhh rubbish!! But youre STILL not out yet hun! :hugs: How many cycles will the docs normally let you do??? 

Princess - Hows the 2ww going for you??


----------



## Dancingkaty1

well hi everyone....took my 1st clomid pill last night...slept better than i have done in ages....hoping the next 4 pills goes the same.....have got my letter through to confirm my 1st scan this fri......tried to phone my fs receptionist about if i will be getting the trigger shot but she is away til the 7th nov!! damn...spose i can ask fri, hopefully they will know. I hope i do get it as my husbands sperm is only just improving and its hard to know when to DTD..dont want the sperm to run out if u know what i mean lol...was told only to do it every 2-3 days to build the amount up???.....xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Katy - Ohhh Very best of luck with this round!!! xxxxx :dust:


----------



## helen1234

Good luck Katy xxx


Sam well they gave me 6 months to get Rhys, but the doc says there's a limit you can take it, he gave me 4 months worth. i'm going to give it till new yr and then go back see what he says. 

for all i know my cycles may have become regular after Rhys but the doc said he doubted it knowing my past history and may as well go for clomid again as it did the trick last time. but hey you never know so i'm going to give my body a chance to excel itself lol.

you never know i still could be in the bfp club its not over till its over but i'm pretty sure the test was right.

x


----------



## Sambatiki

Helen - I hope your wrong!! Ive been trying to get through to FS as Ive not got a follow up appointment... I was under the impression its supposed to be reviewed after 3??


----------



## helen1234

i'm still with my gp i had all the blod tests and scans done to check for pcos extra, which was when they found the levels of prolactin were really high. he does specify in fertility issues like mine that arent major enough to warrant ivf or iui. 

i had review after 3 months but it was only to see me to check blood pressure and ask how i was and even after saying they make me feel like a crazy woman losing the plot for a week every month, he prescribed me another 3 months :rofl:. i've just got to bide my time and enjoy Rhys i cant ask god for any more than he's given me. i waited 4 yrs for Rhys and survived.

hopefully you wont need a followup you'll be booking your mw appt :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Helen - Ohhh wouldnt that be nice!!! I didnt get as far as a mw last time as sadly I MC.... thats the frustrating thing.... sperm and eggie did meet once upon a time... I'll keep trying to call them! xxxx


----------



## helen1234

Sambatiki said:


> Helen - Ohhh wouldnt that be nice!!! I didnt get as far as a mw last time as sadly I MC.... thats the frustrating thing.... sperm and eggie did meet once upon a time... I'll keep trying to call them! xxxx

i'm crossing everything for you hun, i had a miscarriage 1998 not nice at all. 

must be frustrating just try to stay hopefull :hugs: 

xx


----------



## Sambatiki

YAYYY got through to the John Radcliffe!!! :wohoo: As soon as they get my referral transfer I'll be getting a HSG or Lap and dye!!! :wohoo: 

Helen - Im sorry for your loss too :hugs: Ohhh I noticed your a dudley girl... DF is a wolves boy!


----------



## princessclark

2WW is going ok, so tempted to do a test 2moz which should technically be the end of my 2ww but my AF is normally @ least 35 days long so should be due on until @ least the 5th!?! so not sure whether to just leave it till then?


----------



## helen1234

thata great news hopefully its all coming together.

my oh is albion through and through, i'm originally from Nottinghamshire so i big up forest. 
i used to work in wolvo though at the harley shop


----------



## Sambatiki

Princess - Dont test now hun far too early.... but theres no way you can wait until the 5th!!! Thats ages away! :rofl: Good luck lovely! xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

helen1234 said:


> thata great news hopefully its all coming together.
> 
> my oh is albion through and through, i'm originally from Nottinghamshire so i big up forest.
> i used to work in wolvo though at the harley shop

:rofl: small world!!


----------



## helen1234

Sambatiki said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> thata great news hopefully its all coming together.
> 
> my oh is albion through and through, i'm originally from Nottinghamshire so i big up forest.
> i used to work in wolvo though at the harley shop
> 
> :rofl: small world!!Click to expand...

dont tell me he has a harley lol.

i live near merry hill centre. when you have baby you'll have to com to our west mids bnb meet. come even before baby as well.


----------



## Sambatiki

Helen - I love Merry Hill, I'll go if there are other TTC ladies... dont want to be the odd one out and get all broody :rofl: Nope thankfully hes not got a Harley!


----------



## helen1234

Sambatiki said:


> Helen - I love Merry Hill, I'll go if there are other TTC ladies... dont want to be the odd one out and get all broody :rofl: Nope thankfully hes not got a Harley!

we'll have to look out for some ttc people :rofl: there's only a few that were in last january baby club and they are all coming up or going back to work, so we should start a new ttc coffee club, they've just opened a new food court place at merry hill,mexican, chinese, indian, aussie food, sushi, pizza and loads of seating. i dont no anyone with west mids in their piccie. off to investigate lol:happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: It would have to be a weekend for me. But yeah I up for a bite to eat and hopefully fruit juice only!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Princess if you're 14 dpo I would say test... But I am poas-aholic!!

Sambatiki are you an Oxford lass? I grew up I'm Oxford and my Mum worked at the JR!!

This TWW is goin painfully slowly... Tried to convince myself I had sore boobs today!! :rofl: I have a progesterone test next Monday, then supposed to wait 7 more days before doing hpt... Yeah right!!! Like I'll wait that long!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Peach - Im not from oxford... a little tiny village in between stratford and banbury! :grr: The last 2ww drove me crackers too! Hope the next few days fly by.... if only we could hibernate during the 2ww.... how good would that be!


----------



## princessclark

lol i may test on monday or tuesday ( going shopping on friday/saturday so will buy the tests then ) then if thats a BFN then ill test again on the 5th! lol x


----------



## Sambatiki

Princess - Sounds like a plan stan!! Good luck! xxx :dust:

Helen - Any news??? :dust:

Hope everyone is well! XXX


----------



## helen1234

been cramping all morning thought the witch was going to be here :( no doubt it'll raise its head this afternoon, not over till its over though.

x


----------



## Sambatiki

Oh I hope its not hun! xxxx :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Fingers crossed for you Helen. xx :dust:


----------



## Crypto1976

Thank you ladies for letting me be a part of the CC. I am now leaving you. I am having my left fallopian tube removed in jan, so its two more natural attempts before then and IVF.

I am not out for this month, so I will feed back if its good news. I am having the odd ovulation pain thing even though I ovulated a week ago!

Very best of luck with clomid, it gave me a whole new wave of pma if nothing else. I am sure there will be lots of clomid successes! XXXX


----------



## Sambatiki

Crypto - Im so sorry that it has come to this for you :hugs: I wish you loads of luck with the next part of your journey :dust:


----------



## girlsomewhere

hi im on my 4th day of first round of clomid 100mg. have been trying to conceive for 4 years and really hoping clomid will give me BFP! doc told us im ovulating every month, tubes ok, oh ok so dont know why it isnt happening...fingers crossed for everyone who is using clomid at the moment xxxxx


----------



## helen1234

aw crypto hope your next part od the journey works for you :hugs:

i'm out for the cycle the :witch: arrived this afternoon grrrrrr.

so au naturel for me next month, angus cactus, starflower, evening primrose, 

is there anything else i can try to regulate my cycles?

xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I tried VitB Complex... not sure if it worked or not, but some people swear by it. xx


----------



## girlsomewhere

hello i am new here so getting used to the site.
i am getting quite desperate at the moment, i feel like i will never conceive.could some of you lovely girls give me an update how long you are trying ttc? all i see everywhere are pregnant ladies or babies! xx:cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

Helen - Ohhh BIG GRANNY PANTS :hugs: Not sure what else to suggest. EPO lengthened my cycles..... but did the trick CM-wise... I ditched it though because I went from 28-30 days to 33-35 eurrghhh 

girlsomewhere - Good luck with this cycle!!! xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

girlsomewhere said:


> hello i am new here so getting used to the site.
> i am getting quite desperate at the moment, i feel like i will never conceive.could some of you lovely girls give me an update how long you are trying ttc? all i see everywhere are pregnant ladies or babies! xx:cry:

Hi there :hi: I've been ttc since Feb 2008. It's been a long road and I've suffered 2 miscarriages this year. Its important not to give up hope. See all those pregnant ladies as a positive affirmation that it will happen to you. :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

girlsomewhere - Ive been trying 18 or 19 cycles since my mc. Its soooo hard hun xxxx I dont think that the clomid helps emotionally.... Ive been LOADS more tearful than usual :hugs: IT WILL HAPPEN for us! xxx


----------



## kairzh7

girlsomewhere said:


> hello i am new here so getting used to the site.
> i am getting quite desperate at the moment, i feel like i will never conceive.could some of you lovely girls give me an update how long you are trying ttc? all i see everywhere are pregnant ladies or babies! xx:cry:

I've been trying for 2 1/2 years total, 1 1/2 years this stretch. I've been on clomid for 7 cycles now. I know how you feel about the pregnant ladies. I have had 3 people recently have babies that either tried for about 1 month or weren't really trying at all and I was desperately trying long before them and they've already gotten pregnant and delivered, so I understand how frustrating that is. I hope this is the trick for you. :hugs:


----------



## helen1234

girlsomewhere said:


> hello i am new here so getting used to the site.
> i am getting quite desperate at the moment, i feel like i will never conceive.could some of you lovely girls give me an update how long you are trying ttc? all i see everywhere are pregnant ladies or babies! xx:cry:

hiya and :wave: welcome to bnb hopr you find some info and support on here.

i'm a returner long term trying to conciever.

i've been ttc again since march 09 after 4 yr battle to concieve my son Rhys, he came along after 6 months on clomid so i hope that gives you some hope, i was about to jack it all in.

lots of Positive Mental Attitude. i know what you mean before i was pregnant with rhys i was seeing babies everywhere and even now there are a few from the pregnancy part on this forum having their next baby too and they were hiccup pregancys. so i'm lie here's me trying so hard to comlplete our family and my friends can do it drop of the quilt cover :).

all i can say its worth it all and those yrs i was ttc are all a distant memory now. hope it happens for everyone really soon :hugs: :hugs:

cant you tell i'm emotional today. :rofl: god dam :witch:
x


----------



## Sambatiki

helen - Dont start... you'll have me going too.... Im hanging on here by a shoestring!


----------



## Crypto1976

helen1234 said:


> aw crypto hope your next part od the journey works for you :hugs:
> 
> i'm out for the cycle the :witch: arrived this afternoon grrrrrr.
> 
> so au naturel for me next month, angus cactus, starflower, evening primrose,
> 
> is there anything else i can try to regulate my cycles?
> 
> xx

hi Helen
AC seriously messed up my cycle, and pushed my ov date back and this has never returned to what it was. There are many other stories like that on here. I am not saying dont take, but if you havent taken it before have a wee look at the experiences of others on here.

Good luck! XXX


----------



## helen1234

Sambatiki said:


> helen - Dont start... you'll have me going too.... Im hanging on here by a shoestring!

:hugs:

have you taken you last pill yet, you'll feel better in a few days x


----------



## Sambatiki

yesterday was last day thank god!!! Its like getting 2 lots of PMT!!! :rofl: :cry: :hissy: :sad2: :yipee: :grr:


----------



## Brandyee1984

Clomid works!! I am definitely ovulating! for the first time in 8 months my test line is darker than the control line! Although I am in a lot of pain!!!!


----------



## emilybee

wooohooo brandy :happydance: get at it lol

cd 9 here i think starting to opk today really hoping that clomid makes me ovulate this month so fx for us all x


----------



## Sambatiki

Brandy - FAB news!!! Get shagging girly! Good luck xxx :dust:

Emily - Good luck! xxx


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies, I'm waiting for AF to arrive so I can have my 21 day bloods. The doctor said he would then look at putting me on clomid as I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 15 (now 28). I'm day 58 of this cycle now and getting really p'd off. Can you ladies offer me any advice? xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya :waves: Aclio Im really not too sure about clomid and PCOS... I hope one of the other girls can help you xxx Good luck with the bloods xxx


----------



## Brandyee1984

Thank you guys. I am afraid that the clomidis going to make my cycle very long! Just a feeling. If I am not pregnant I do not think that I will be taking clomid again it makes me weird.


----------



## emilybee

morning girls,

Brandy- what day did u ovulate on? because if you def ovulated and you dont get pregnant (hoping you do!) this cycle then you should get an af.

I hate the bit between last pill "ovulation" i seem to be really bleurghhhh atm not depressed just so unmotivated and just meh! Hoping it is just a side effect of the tabs :) 

ACLIO- the doctors can give you something to bring on af if you still havent had one, just gotta check your deffo not preggers before taking what ever they give, are your cycles usually this long due to pcos or can they be regular?


----------



## Peach Blossom

ACILO, ask your Dr for Provera. It's what my FS prescribed me to bring on AF before starting on Clomid. It turned out I was pregnant naturally though that cycle, but I was assured that the Provera wouldn't have harmed the baby. In olden days they used Provera as a pg test... if AF didn't come after taking it you were pregnant! Good luck! :hugs: 

I don't want to get too excited, but my chart looks like its going triphasic. So so hoping this is the sticky one I've been praying for!!


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi...im currently on my 1st cycle of clomid 50mg days 2-6...on day 6 at the moment & had my 1st follicular tracking this morning....have 2 follicules...both around 10mm...she seemed happy and said to come back for next scan next wed...

she did seem bit concerned about the spotting i get b4 a period tho....to be honest ive been concerned about this but i know my fs knows about it so i wasnt going to bring it up again when i saw her last thurs.....well i started spotting last wed...didnt come on full flow til sun...so 4 days spotting this mth...its usually 3....im really worried that my progesterone levels are dropping too quickly after i ovulate....ive had the bloodtests done and it showed good levels of progesterone after i ovulated....just rang doc and he only confirmed what i knew already.....that my levels may be dropping too quickly....he said that no research has proven that levels dropping real quick hinder implantation.....my leutal phase must be only 9-10 days tho because of this spotting.....

it confuses me...wish i could speak to my fs but next appointment isnt til jan 21st!! have tried ringing her receptionist but she is away til the 7th nov agghhhh xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

DancingK, I have the same problem. I spot up to 10 days before :witch: comes and it can start as early as 8dpo. I too am on my first cycle of Clomid and they're going to do a progesterone test on Monday (10dpo) to check it. I've been mentioning it since Oct last year, but my GP and FS don't seem to think that its a progesterone problem... they don't say what it is mind! I had Cyclogest (progesterone supplement) 2 cycles ago and it didn't help at all. Its not always a progesterone deficiency that causes spotting and if they're not worried then I would try to relax and not worry about it too. Keep an eye on it and if it still happens with this first round of Clomid then phone the FS again. 

I did see an article somewhere where a woman had been diagnosed with a 'disorganised endometrium' which caused the spotting... Couldn't find any more info out about it though.


----------



## kairzh7

Had my monthly appt today and doc upped my dose of Clomid to 200mg and said this is the last cycle. If this doesn't do it then I will be referred out of the area to a fertility specialist. He also mentioned that most people get pregnant by now as long as I've been on Clomid. Like duh, kind of why I'm there in the first place because that is what is supposed to be happening. But then I had to remind him how many cycles I'd been on it and when I started ovulating while on it. 

I really hope this does it. I just got laid off so I don't really feel we should be spending a lot of money on fertility treatments right now, but also don't want to delay the process. My DH thinks it was the stress from my job that was keeping it from happening, so he thinks that will be the key. Hope he's right. My poor husband, this is already an emotional cycle and haven't even started taking it yet. I had to warn him tonight that I'm very touchy so be careful how he says things to me.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies! 

First +OPK for me today! :yipee: Referral letter through for transfer to John Radcliffe Oxford... they havent got an appointment until next year but doc wants me seen in 5 weeks so.... Im waiting for a call for them to squeeze me in. I did say that I could wait but they said NOPE... had to be 5 weeks... thats fine by me :rofl: :yipee:

Kairzh - How many cycles have you done on Clomid?? I hope that this is your cycle :hugs:

Hope everyone is well! xxx Good luck Peeps!! :dust:


----------



## Crypto1976

Good luck with the consultation, hopefully if you are ovulating soon you will beat them to it with a BFP! XXX


----------



## kairzh7

This will be my 8th cycle.


----------



## _Hope_

Hi, can I join please?

I'm on CD8 today and have took clomid for the first time this month 50mg cd2-6, which was prescribed for unexplained infertility.

What is the earliest any of you lovely ladies have ovulated whilst taking clomid? Reason i'm asking is that I am having the same kind of pains/feeling I get around ovulation time. The tests I had at hopsital and GP have shown that I do ovulate but I don't use opk to check when. This is because at the start of all our investigations I was advised by my consultant not too.

Would it be worth me giving them a go now and do you think it's possible that I could ovulate early?

xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Had my progesterone levels checked on Monday and all is normal! :happydance:

Hi Hope, do you temp and monitor cm? I don't use opks as they've never worked for me due to my polycystic ovaries, I know that there are some ladies on here who do use them though. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## kairzh7

I don't ovulate until around day 17. I have heard of people ovulating early, so it is possible. I personally have found the OPK's to be confusing and I chart BBT, CM & other fertility signs to know when I'm ovulating. Hope the Clomid works for you.


----------



## MillieMoo

I usually ov around cd17 too. Before the clomid it was usually about cd33.
I've found that OPK's are quite reliable since i've been on clomid.


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi...just got back from having my 2nd follicular tracking scan.....there is 1 nice big follicule bout 20mm big & a smaller 1......she said that i need to go back next wed morning to see if i have ovulated.....was kinda hoping id have another scan fri or mon so they could tell me when i am about to ovulate.....or get the trigger shot but apparently they do not offer it at my hospital :( im happy tho that the follicule has grown......makes me wonder tho if i only have the 1 big follicule then does the possibly mean that i havent been producing eggs before this 1st round of 50mg clomid??...i dunno....have got a clear blue opk....gonna start testing from 2moro morning....hoping i catech the eggie this mth :) xx


----------



## beauty

Ladies
When your taking your clomid are you taking any other herbal tablets etc?
Just i am waiting to start my first clomid but gotta wait on next cycle, due to pcos no idea when that gonna be.. however I am taking EPO for my CM should i keep taking this when i start clomid or just not take anything?
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey ladies! 

-OPK today... so OV yesterday!! :yipee: 

Beauty - I think you take EPO as normal..... cd1 until OV time. I stop taking it as it lengthened my cycles xxxx


----------



## princessclark

I was only offered the one tracking scan! My hospital dont check to make sure you ovulate or anything x i rang and enquired to see if i should go for a blood test or something nad they said they dont offer that anymore as it doesnt show anything more that the tracking scan so i have no idea if i have ovulated or not?!? Currently i am on CD 33 and an due on 2moz x fingers crossed i dont though lol


----------



## Sambatiki

Princess - :grr: TBH I only got the one tracking scan.... said they were happy with my results but did have CD21's same cycle. Lots of luck hun xxx :dust:


----------



## princessclark

They seemed pretty please which my tracking scan this cycle so . . . . still not quite understanding why they didnt check to make sure i ovulated? they just told me that can never guarentee you will as there is only an 80% chance and the same percentage that there will even be an egg inside the follicle!
next cycle if i need it im going to go to my GP and ask for a CD21 done!


----------



## princessclark

also did any/ has anyone experienced like a pressure on there pubic bone area? ive been having this on and off since saturday?!? its really irritating me as i keep expecting for AF to turn up. It kind of feels like what it felt like when i had my hysterosalpingogram only its not all across my stomach, just on my in my pelvis area x


----------



## helen1234

i'm still sltalking you all lol.

thats great samb. get bd'ing then lol.

princess hope this is it for you xx :dust:

we've decided to give it till after xmas trying without clomid and see where the wind takes us. seem to be alot of people catching the month after they come off clomid :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Helen - Yup its happened to quite a few ladies on here! Good luck hun! :dust:

Princess - Its defo worth asking your GP for CD21's... IF there is a next cycle xxx


----------



## _Hope_

Peach Blossom said:


> Had my progesterone levels checked on Monday and all is normal! :happydance:
> 
> Hi Hope, do you temp and monitor cm? I don't use opks as they've never worked for me due to my polycystic ovaries, I know that there are some ladies on here who do use them though. Good luck! :hugs:

Hiya!

Congrats on your progesterone levels :flower:

I don't temp atm but have been thinking about it, just don't know if it would make me more obsessed (if that's possible) :wacko: As for the cm, I don't procoduce very much since I had op to remove part of cervix and cervical glands. We use pre-seed to help with that. I'm gonna see what happens this month and maybe try temping and opk's next month xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:dust: Good luck hope. 

Well, temp drop for me this am, :bfn: with fmu and a small amount of red spotting on tp in the morning... not looking hopeful for me this cycle... :cry:


----------



## princessclark

I also got a BFN with FMU, but still no sign what so ever of AF. so . . . . god knows whats going on in there!! lol


----------



## MillieMoo

Sorry about the BFN ladies! Its crap and i hope you get it next month instead!

I'm on my last day of clomid this month and as i said in my journal i'm not really suffering with any side effects, no mood swings, no depression, no headaches. The only thing i still have is the funny lights in my eyes in the morning but that will be over with after tomorrow. 

Does it mean anything if you don't have any symptoms?


----------



## Peach Blossom

It means your very lucky Millie!! :) If you're worried ask your Dr, but I think you're just one of the lucky ones!! :) good luck :hugs: x


----------



## Deeni

Millie, I also didn't have any symptoms while I was taking the pill. They really all started after. The main symptom was hot flashes during the week after. And now I am super bloated and uncomfy in my tummy. But the clomid overstimulated my ovaries which I don't think happens to most people. Fingers crossed that all bad symptoms stay away for you.

Edited to add: I hope I didn't come across as negative. I just wasn't prepared for the bloating and ovary pain. I wish someone would have warned me that it was normal.


----------



## _Hope_

Peach Blossom said:


> :dust: Good luck hope.
> 
> Well, temp drop for me this am, :bfn: with fmu and a small amount of red spotting on tp in the morning... not looking hopeful for me this cycle... :cry:

:hugs: :hugs: Keeping my fx for you xx


----------



## kairzh7

Millie - I didn't have any symptoms the first several cycles. This cycle though I have been getting headaches and feeling kinda spacy. I'm wondering if it is due to the increase this month on the Rx.


----------



## Dancingkaty1

i havent had any side effects either.....which i was worried about, i kept thinking that if it was working than surely i should be getting side effects ......had 2 follicular scans done & i have 1 large follicule 20mm & a smaller one......she said to get busy lol as it could 'pop' out any time.....we are just gonna do it every other day up until my next scan next wed....that scan should confirm if i have ovulated or not...fingers crossed!! 

Does anyone have any thoughts about the amount of clomid im taking?? im currently on my 1st cycle of 50mg....& as ive just said the nurse said i have 1 good follicule......which i know is good but do you think i should ask if my clomid should be increased next mth to 100mg?? i have my other 2 cycle mths amount at home, 50mg each.....i know i dont want to be overstimulating the ovary by taking too much & it does seem that everythings fine on the 50mg but i just wondered what happens if there isnt even an egg in this 1 follicule i have?? could my chances of producing 2 good sized follicules rather than just one be increased?? i know it only takes the 1 follicule but im only going to be given 3 cycles of clomid so wanna get it right if u know what i mean....

thanks 4 listening to me waffling on!! xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Dancingkaty, more than 1 follicle will have started to mature, but a 'lead' follicle will then take over. This is what happens to every 'normal' woman. More than one follicle taking the lead is not a desirable outcome. I would say that you are on the correct amount if you have one good follicle, but your fs should review all your follicle monitoring data and decide from that if you need to increase the dosage. Good luck :dust: xx


----------



## MillieMoo

Maybe you should just speak to the dr and see what they say. I'm on 100mg but thats what my fs put me on from day 1. I would ask them when you have your scan.


----------



## Dancingkaty1

thanks milliemoo & peach blossom.....yeah i will ask the nurse on wed when i have my scan.... im not due to see my fs til the end of jan now....all my 3 cycles of clomid will be over then so im hoping the nurse will be able to tell me on wed.....as that will be my last app to see anyone til i see my fs in jan as im only being monitored this cycle :( xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi ladies! 

Princess - No AF :yipee: :bfn: :hissy: Fingers crossed tomorrow is your big :bfp: day! xxx

Dancing Katy - You scan sounds EXACTLY like mine 2 large follies.. one 23mm and another 18mm to which she was very pleased. CD21 results where 74 so excellent result, nurse was very happy with my response to clomid. I think they'll be very happy with your response too. I dont think that they will up the dose if youre responding well as it will increase you chances of OHSS. Got my fingers crossed for you hun! xxx 

Millie Moo - Sorry I think I stole all you nasty side effects... your just lucky... are you having a tracking scan?? 

Peach - Have you tested yet??? 

Sending everyone LOADS of luck!! :dust:


----------



## Sushai

Hi,

I was recently given clomid along with met. I have started my first tablet today and feel a bit nauseous. Im only taking 50mg but I hope it works for me, mostly because I feel like Im taking enough medication as it is (clomid, met and thyroxine).

Just wondering, is a tracking scan a must when taking clomid? I havent been told to get that done and im kinda worried that maybe its something I should get done.

:hugs:


----------



## emilybee

wooohhhooooo positive opk! didnt think it was gonna happen this month but yay!! 

I been feeling quite rough past few days and when i thought about it was the same time as last month i was feeling ill but all good now! 

Can i just ask do all of you get follicle tracing? Cos i dont :(


----------



## Sambatiki

Emily - YAYYY for +OPK! Good luck! I dont think that everyone gets tracking scans I think it depends on your FS and PCT. 

Sushai - I dont think that tracking scans are a must... but I do think that they are a fab idea! Really hope that the combination of MET/Clomid and thyroxine is a winner for you xxx


----------



## princessclark

The witch has just got me!!! so start my clomid again tomorrow and go through the whole thing all over again :( minus the scan but will go to my docs for a CD21 blood test done as the clinic as not getting involved this cycle.


----------



## emilybee

princessclark said:


> The witch has just got me!!! so start my clomid again tomorrow and go through the whole thing all over again :( minus the scan but will go to my docs for a CD21 blood test done as the clinic as not getting involved this cycle.

sorry she got ya! fx for next cycle yeah!


----------



## Sambatiki

Princess - Thats BALLS hun :hugs: Good luck for this cycle! :dust:


----------



## princessclark

cheers chix, it was only our first cycle on it so we still have 5 more tries on it x 2nd starting in the morning x


----------



## Sambatiki

Im on my 2nd cycle too! I had kinda written off the first bash! But loads of people have got lucky on second cycle! Ive also got 6 months supply.... when is your next FS appointment??


----------



## princessclark

next appt in 12 jan 2010 x 
just wondering can clomid settle irratic periods? as mine was 35 days this month? can i rely on it it be about the same next month if this cycle doesnt work? 

I am also going to give up smoking completely this cycle to?!? i know i shouldnt have been smoking in the first place but i suffer with stress and depression and when i tryed to quit last year i struggled badly so SSN told me to try just cutting down if i really couldnt stop completely, so i cut down to 10 a day. 
No i am going to quit completely ( cold turkey as well!!! ) i will just have to research ways of keeping less stressed?


----------



## Sambatiki

Princess - Im a dirty smoker too... Ive heard REALLY fab things about Allen Carr's how to quit smoking.... a few of my 20 a day friends have given up with his book. If you can get a copy then do it. I'm going to get one off ebay. Wish you loads of luck with it I know its hard! https://www.amazon.co.uk/Allen-Carrs-Easy-Stop-Smoking/dp/0140277633

Re:- Clomid and dodgy cycles... its brought me back from cycles of 27-35 days to a nice 29 dayer last cycle so fingers crossed that it works its magic again this one! I'll let you know! xxxx


----------



## princessclark

cant afford to buy any books this month lol x ill look online and see x


----------



## Sambatiki

Good luck hope you find a bargain! xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:bfn: again for me today... :cry: Looks like :witch: is on her wicked way...


----------



## Sambatiki

Peach - This sucks.com..... :hugs:

We need some :bfp:s!!!


----------



## BabyChristie

Quick question - I'm 8dpo on cycle day 22 and first cycle on clomid 50mg from day 2-6. Since this morning, I have had really really painful BB's - right across the top pretty much constantly. I NEVER get BB pain before AF - no matter how hard I poke them testing for symptoms! No poking this month and pain definitely there - not imagining it. 

Question is - sore BBs is a side effect of clomid I think but is this usually early on in cycle when you take the drug or can it affect things later on, such as day 22? Has anyone experienced this and NOT got a:bfp: Don't want to get my hopes up unneccesarily!!

Thanks girlies!
x


----------



## Sambatiki

I got really excited last month as I had boobie pain for the first time ever during the 1ww... unfortantley for me it was a clomid side effect I think its a fairly common one too! However I hope its a :bfp: side effect! xxx


----------



## Crypto1976

I got a BFP this week and I can hardly walk because of sore (.)(.)- its really horribly painful. And I dont have big BB anyway! Good luck. XXXXX


----------



## Sambatiki

crypto - :rofl: sounds like a perfect excuse to laze about all day and get OH to run around after you! xxx :rofl:


----------



## kairzh7

I usually get sore BBs right around the time in my cycle that you are and it is a AF sign. I've heard that pregnancy BBs are drastically worse. Havent' gotten BFP yet, so I can't say for sure, but if this is the only sign I wouldn't get my hopes up too much. If I get too hopeful then it is that much harder when the witch arrives. I hope that this is it for you.


----------



## Crypto1976

My OH is actually running about like a mad thing, its quite sweet. I couldnt imagine BB would be this sore. Every step is horrendous. Small price to pay I guess! XX


----------



## BabyChristie

Crypto1976 said:


> I got a BFP this week and I can hardly walk because of sore (.)(.)- its really horribly painful. And I dont have big BB anyway! Good luck. XXXXX

Congrats Crypto! So pleased for you! Can I just ask if you had sore BBs the 1st month on clomid or just this one with your fab :bfp:? And do you usually get this symptom before AF without clomid?

Just stressing because I know painful BBs is a clomid side effect but didn't think it would be this late in my cycle - I really have never had it before, in my life. Terrified of getting my hopes dashed. I have my laparoscopy which will probably confirm endo a week on Tues and it would be so lovely to get the :bfp: before then....

x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I used to get sore boobs every month before :witch: arrived. Then I got pg and the boobs were sooooo painful. Then I miscarried. :cry: Since then I haven't had sore boobs once... not even this first cycle on Clomid... I miss them!! What do you think it means if I don't get them anymore?!


----------



## MillieMoo

Hi ladies, there's so many posts to read i can't remember what i've read now! Lol!

Sorry about your BFN peach and princess! It sucks the big one!

I think clomid can give you sore boobies all the way through as i never got it until last month and i was really hopeful and it was just another nasty side effect. I really hope its a BFP for you!


----------



## _Hope_

Peach Blossom said:


> :bfn: again for me today... :cry: Looks like :witch: is on her wicked way...

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## _Hope_

princessclark said:


> The witch has just got me!!! so start my clomid again tomorrow and go through the whole thing all over again :( minus the scan but will go to my docs for a CD21 blood test done as the clinic as not getting involved this cycle.

Sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## princessclark

thanks hope, x started cycle #2 of clomid this morning x FX'd for this month x


----------



## helen1234

Crypto1976 said:


> I got a BFP this week and I can hardly walk because of sore (.)(.)- its really horribly painful. And I dont have big BB anyway! Good luck. XXXXX

:yipee: congratulations,

sorry for those who got :bfn: hope you get them next month.

i'm still dubious to see if clomid has sorted my cycles out, my fertility monitor is saying low fertility so far, i hope it goes up over the next few days

:dust::dust:

xxx


----------



## Crypto1976

BabyChristie said:


> Crypto1976 said:
> 
> 
> I got a BFP this week and I can hardly walk because of sore (.)(.)- its really horribly painful. And I dont have big BB anyway! Good luck. XXXXX
> 
> Congrats Crypto! So pleased for you! Can I just ask if you had sore BBs the 1st month on clomid or just this one with your fab :bfp:? And do you usually get this symptom before AF without clomid?
> 
> Just stressing because I know painful BBs is a clomid side effect but didn't think it would be this late in my cycle - I really have never had it before, in my life. Terrified of getting my hopes dashed. I have my laparoscopy which will probably confirm endo a week on Tues and it would be so lovely to get the :bfp: before then....
> 
> xClick to expand...


I did have sore boobs the first month but nothing like this. The first month was a bit like AF sore boobs. Every step is a nightmare although I have strapped them down with a sports bra!
Good luck, I have my fx!! Xx


----------



## MillieMoo

Helen, what cycle day are you on now? Are you due to ov soon?


----------



## Brandyee1984

Hello ladies, I am a few days late for AF I think. I have been spotting brown for a few days and then it went to red, but it doesnt make it to my undies only when I go pee, I ovulated for sure this month:happydance:, but it was very late in my cycle. I took a million tests all :bfn: and my breasts are just now getting sore slightly, I dont know if it is because I am getting sick, it is like towards the arm pit area. Whats wrong with me! I feel sick like I have the flu, and so so tired. Is this normal for Clomid? Is this spotting my period?


----------



## kairzh7

I have had months where I pretty much only spotted for my period. The best thing I can tell you is if you know you ovulated count forward about 2 weeks and that should be when AF is due. If you ovulated late then AF should be late too. Sore breasts can be a side effect of the Clomid.


----------



## Dancingkaty1

wahoo got my lh surge smiley face this morning......hoping my 1st cycle of 50mg of clomid this mth will work!! xxx


----------



## MillieMoo

Brandy, i really don't know what's going on with you. Maybe you just had a really light flow. What cycle day are you on? Which day did you ov?

Dancingkaty, How exciting about your smiley face! You better get jiggy with it now! Have fun!


----------



## Brandyee1984

MillieMoo said:


> Brandy, i really don't know what's going on with you. Maybe you just had a really light flow. What cycle day are you on? Which day did you ov?
> 
> Dancingkaty, How exciting about your smiley face! You better get jiggy with it now! Have fun!

I dont know either I am 11dpo I think. And now my breasts are AF sore :cry:,So I am thinking all the spotting is clomid and she is coming in a few days. The doctor said not to take the clomid to a full blast flow. So if I am not pregnant then I want to take my crazy pills!!!


----------



## MillieMoo

I know, its such a pain in the ass having to wait for that full flow to arrive. Last month i spotted for 3 days before she showed up.


----------



## Peach Blossom

:witch: got me :cry: Staret second round tomorrow and appointment with FS on Thursday. Don't know what more we could have done this last cycle. I had 5 follicle monitoring scans, timed everything perfectly... how do teenage girls manage to get pregnant my mistake in the back of a car?! :hissy:

Hope you've all had good weekends. 

:hugs: xxx


----------



## emilybee

Peach Blossom said:


> :witch: got me :cry: how do teenage girls manage to get pregnant my mistake in the back of a car?! :hissy:

awwww im sorry she got ya :( and its gutting all the accidental pregnancies isnt it!

Im on cd20 got my positive opk on friday i think, then had loads of ewcm (very rare for me!) yest afternoon/evening. SO could i have possibly oved last night?? xx


----------



## MillieMoo

I'm sorry she got you! I know how depressing it can be. I just found that if i have a good cry and let it all out my system i tend to feel a bit better.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks ladies. :hugs: On to round 2... ding ding.


----------



## kairzh7

emilybee said:


> Peach Blossom said:
> 
> 
> :witch: got me :cry: how do teenage girls manage to get pregnant my mistake in the back of a car?! :hissy:
> 
> awwww im sorry she got ya :( and its gutting all the accidental pregnancies isnt it!
> 
> Im on cd20 got my positive opk on friday i think, then had loads of ewcm (very rare for me!) yest afternoon/evening. SO could i have possibly oved last night?? xxClick to expand...


Sounds to me like you oved yesterday. Do you track your temps? That is the best way to know for sure when you did, of course that doesn't help with timing since you don't know until after the fact.

I have to agree with the comments about accidental pregnancies.


----------



## nnn84

Hey ladies, wondering if I can join you??

I picked up my first prescription for clomid yesterday (50mg) and should be cd1 tomorrow. Not really sure what to expect, and what will happen. so would be grateful for any advice or tips!!! :coffee:

A little about me - I have really long cycles ranging from 45 days through to a huge 130 days!!! DH had first SA test showing that he has low motility sperm.

Not really sure what any of this means for us, but any help or advice would be great!

Thanks and good luck to you all!


----------



## emilybee

woooooahhhh! How far down was this thread :O! lol

How are we all? You havent all gone and got your bfps and im the only one left :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Sorry I havent been around :blush: 

Im 10DPO LP was 15 days last cycle... so not long left. No signs at all not even the achy boobs like last cycle! Not sure if thats good or bad?? 

Welcome nnn84 :wave: Good luck with the magical baby pills! xxx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi..i havent got my BFP yet...im due on the 25th nov & praying the 50mg clomid this mth has worked!! xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:dust: DancingK :hugs: 

I'm not getting as bad side effects this round of clomid. Can only think that's a good thing! Saw the FS yesterday. He said that my progesterone levels were fine last cycle and that everything looked as it should. He said that we could do further investigations if I wanted to, but I fear I'm in danger of over medicalising this supposed 'natural' process. So we agreed that I would continue with the Clomid for another 5 cycles and see what happens. I opted not to be monitored this cycle, for the same reason I decided not to have any more tests. I just hope one of these cycles works! fx'd!


----------



## _Hope_

Just popped in to say hello :hugs:

For those of us waiting to test, fx we get some :bfp: on here xx

Sorry to all the ladies who are moving onto next month :hugs: good luck xx


----------



## MillieMoo

Hi all, i'm still here, I haven't got my BFP yet!

Hello to any new ladies and good luck to everyone who's due to test very soon! I really hope we get some more BFP's this month!

I'm due to ov within the next 4 days so lots of :sex: for us!


----------



## amy_1234

I am starting my first cycle of clomid this week 100mg, I have pcos so i am really hoping this will work for us xxxx baby dust for everyone


----------



## emilybee

sambatiki- not long good luck! :)

katy- i think im due around the same sorta time as you fx

Peachblossom - good luck, what doesage are u on?

Millie- Do not leave the bedroom all weekend lol 

Well i think i oved last sunday so makes me 6dpo? just have to hold tight and wait :wacko:

Good Luck all xxxxx


----------



## Kiki09

I'm still here too, no BFP for me yet, started 3rd round of Clomid and just have a headache 24/7! 

I was going to update the clomid symptom thread for all the newbies on clomid but cannot find it lol

lets hope we get that bfp soon we have been patient enough! lol


----------



## amy_1234

how long does it take to get side effects if you are going to get them????


----------



## kairzh7

I'm still here. Ovulating I think today and DH is sick and not wanting to do his part. Very frustrating as this is our final round of Clomid and then we go to a FS. Hopefully he'll be more cooperative this morning than he was last night or I might be rethinking TTC. If he can't do his part now, how helpful of a parent is he going to be.


----------



## MillieMoo

You can get symtoms at any point. I had symptoms as soon as i started taking them but then they would go away then they came back later in the cycle. This cycle I haven't had any so i think it can go both ways.


----------



## baby wisher

I started my first round of clomid on cd3-5. I dot a positive OPK result. The line was faint on cd13 and 14 then finally on cd15 the lines were very dark. My bf and I started:sex:few days before OV and few days after. I hope we covered our basis. I go for cd21 blood tests this tuesday. So i will keep everyone posted.

I am curious though. How many cycles on clomid do we go through before having further tests ie, dye and lap?? I mean who knows what my fallopian tubes look like?? Shouldnt they check that first??


----------



## amy_1234

Hi Babywisher, I started my first round of clomid yesterday 100mg, I have already had a lap and dye test and have also been diagnosed with PCOS. As far as i am aware they should give you lap and dye first because if your tubes are blocked it could cause eptopic pregnancy, I know its hard but if i were you i would stop trying untill you have doubdle checked that as you don't want to ruine your chances forever. xxxxx gud luck


----------



## Kiki09

amy_1234 said:


> how long does it take to get side effects if you are going to get them????

It can vary, the first round I did I got symptoms from day 3 onwards, the 2nd cycle I did not get any "physical symptoms" just really low moods and so had a month off as per my GP, this round I have headache that is bad in a morning then eases off then comes back strong on an evening, I also have a slight pain in my ovaries but nothing like I had with my first round when the clomid seemed to really work.. so we shall see..


----------



## Peach Blossom

I don't seem to have any side effects from the Clomid this cycle... Last cycle I was a mood swing nightmare and had raging headaches. Hoping that its a good sign that I don't have side effects. Any one else had that? 

Baby wisher, I would trust the doctors and if you have any queries give them a call. Did they monitor your follicles this cycle? 

My FS and I had a discussion last week and he said that we can be in danger of over medicalising things. I think he has a point. This seemingly natural process has become something unnatural for me with thermometers, peeing in to cups, blood tests, ultrasounds etc ect. I'm going to relax a little bit more this cycle now and hope for the best!


----------



## kairzh7

Baby wisher, I had HSG to check tubes. A lap and dye may not be necessary unless there are other factors that indicate it. Every doc seems to do things differently. I had to have the HSG before my doc put me on clomid.


----------



## Dancingkaty1

yes i had to have a hsg too b4 they put me on clomid... xx


----------



## Christel

I guess I can put myself here, too. This is my first month of clomid. Right now I'm on Provera, and then I will start my first round.


----------



## Sambatiki

My doc didnt do a HSG as they tend to only do Lap and Dyes instead. :hissy: 

14DPO for me a testing tomorrow.... Normal LP is 15 days. 

Hope everyone is well!xxx Sorry Ive been abit lame lately xxx :dust:


----------



## MillieMoo

I haven't had anything to look at my tubes either. My fs said i will only have one if the clomid doesn't work. It's slightly worrying as i could do clomid for 6 months only to find out that my tubes are blocked! Oh well i will just get on with it and hope i don't have to worry about it!


----------



## bumble b

can i join you, i'm cd1 today & about to start my first round of clomid. nervous & excited at the same time. fingers crossed it works.

good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Spoke too soon... headaches and hot flushes started last night :dohh: At least it keeps me warm in this chilly weather!

How is everyone else? :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning, 

Temp has crashed and burnt along with a :bfn: this morning. Feeling absolutley devasted about it. :cry: So onto cycle 3 of clomid... and feeling less and less hopeful that its going to work. Didnt have much in the way of side effects or in the 2ww, I guess each cycle varies. Got my next FS appointment 21st December... so I imagine that they will let us no the next steps then. 

How long has everyone got Clomid for before looking at upping dose or stopping and considering other options??? 

Millie - I feel the same really dont know why they dont check for blockages.... some of us could be on clomid for no bloody reason! I guess its cheaper on the NHS. 

Peach - Euurrgghh sorry your suffering xxx 

Christel and bumble welcome!!! :wave: 

Good luck everyone!! Need some good news off someone soon! xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sambatiki :hugs: So sorry for your temp drop and bfn. I know how distressing it can be. Keep positive lovely. My FS said that I'd stay on the dose that I have for 6 cycles and then if no luck we'd have to look at other options. 6 is the maximum they'll do. :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Peach - I thought that was the case. I guess by the time I go to FS I'll be on cycle 4 of clomid and wont have much longer to wait after. However Oxfordshire PCT wont fund IUI, IVM of ICSI until Im 30.... Aug 2010. With a bit of luck a good flush of the ole tubes might help xxx What round of clomid are you on now??


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm on round 2... Its been almost 2 years since we started ttc and really really bored of this now!! I read a story in the paper this morning about a woman who had to have IVF to get her 3 children then decided to be steralised, but STILL managed to get pregnant by mistake. I guess there is hope for us! Hope we both get our bfps for Christmas!! :) xx :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

If we dont get our :bfp:'s for xmas then obvously santa isnt real!!! :rofl: Seriously though yes its getting VERY boring I know that the best things come to those who wait... but this takes the piss! xxx


----------



## amy_1234

MillieMoo said:


> I haven't had anything to look at my tubes either. My fs said i will only have one if the clomid doesn't work. It's slightly worrying as i could do clomid for 6 months only to find out that my tubes are blocked! Oh well i will just get on with it and hope i don't have to worry about it!

I think this is good, because, i have been under my FS for 12 months now, only to find out that there is no reason why we can't get pregnant. CLOMID is supposed to be one of the best drugs out there and i know a lot of women that have got the BFP within 3 months. so hopefully you will get pregnant and not have to go through all the rest of it:thumbup: what doasage have you been put on, I have been started on 100mg which i think is quite high for my first round!


----------



## amy_1234

Hi everyone, just wanted to update you all on my progress so far, well i am now on cd5 i have been taking 100mg of clomid for the last 4 days, I have had everything from mood swings, pains in my lower stumock, head aches hot flushes and i feel really low and depressed but i think that is because i went to see my best friend in hospital yesterday as she gave birth to her little boy on monday! I am hoping that all these side effects are a sign that the CLOMID is working. I would really love my BFP to come before christmas that would be the best present ever. If not then i think my OH might leave me because i have been vile to him since i have been taking the pills lol i think he understands! baby dust to everyone xxxx


----------



## peggy

Hi everyone,

Was wondering if I could join in with your chat?? My AF eventually arrived yesterday so I am due to start taking my first round of Clomid (50mg) today and have got a tracking scan arranged for next Friday. Am really not looking forward to any bad side effects......I heard that some ladies take it at night time to try sleep through any bad side effects...but I am on night shift for the next 2 days!!! Am actually feeling quite excited about the thought of having a more regular cycle....how sad am I!!!


----------



## lovin_it

I begin taking clomid on my next cycle about 5 days from now...I'm nervous and excited...and wonder if anyone who is familar with it could give me a little advice...what to look for...how it works...any sucess stories...first try, second round? so on....thanks in advance. I am so happy that after 14 months of trying the Dr. finally came to the conclusion to try me on Clomid.


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi i am currently on my first cycle of clomid....50mg days 2-6.....im on 25dpo, due on next wed! Havent had any side effects & had tracking done which showed i produced a good size follicule & i ovulated so it worked! now to see if im preg!!:) x


----------



## MillieMoo

amy_1234 said:


> MillieMoo said:
> 
> 
> I haven't had anything to look at my tubes either. My fs said i will only have one if the clomid doesn't work. It's slightly worrying as i could do clomid for 6 months only to find out that my tubes are blocked! Oh well i will just get on with it and hope i don't have to worry about it!
> 
> I think this is good, because, i have been under my FS for 12 months now, only to find out that there is no reason why we can't get pregnant. CLOMID is supposed to be one of the best drugs out there and i know a lot of women that have got the BFP within 3 months. so hopefully you will get pregnant and not have to go through all the rest of it:thumbup: what doasage have you been put on, I have been started on 100mg which i think is quite high for my first round!Click to expand...

I was started on 100mg and i had a progesterone test on the first round and it showed i ov'd so they kept me on that and it seems to have worked every cycle.


----------



## MillieMoo

Hi peggy and lovin_it! Welcome to the clomid club!

There have been a alot of women on here with clomid success stories and you can find them in the success story thread. It really does give you hope when you read them.

As far as symptoms go some of the main ones are headaches, servere mood changes, cramps around ov and i got funny lights in my eyes in the morning when i was taking the pills.

Good luck and I hope the clomid is a success for you both!


----------



## MillieMoo

Sorry for all the posts but i keep forgetting to mention things!

Dancingkaty, i really hope you have great news next week with a BFP!!! Keep us updated on any potential symptoms.


----------



## wantingmore

Well, after 14 months of ttc, all of my tests coming back fine, hubby had almost zero sperm count because of a med he was taking, so he stopped taking the med, then hubby was put on Clomid to increase sperm count...now 3 months later, I have been put on Clomid 50mg days 3-7...today is day 12...no positive OPK yet, but I don't usually get one til day 14 or 15....praying this is the answer we need for OUR first BFP....


----------



## emilyjean

I'm joining the club, I start taking my clomid after I get my period. 50mg, but I don't start taking them til CD5-9. That's a few days later than most people here, is there a reason for this?


----------



## emilybee

Ladies think ive graduated look in bfp announcements, hopefully (without being rude) i wont be back lol thanks for all your advice and support x


----------



## Chrissy j

Im not on clomid at the moment but im starting soon


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congrats Emily!! Wishing you all the best! :dust: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## kairzh7

emilyjean said:


> I'm joining the club, I start taking my clomid after I get my period. 50mg, but I don't start taking them til CD5-9. That's a few days later than most people here, is there a reason for this?

I think it may be because a lot of the people on here are from across the ocean and they do treatment a little bit differently. I'm in California and my doc has me on it days 6-10. I have to go in each month to get checked for ovarian cysts before he gives me the next months, but I've noticed a lot of ladies get it for 3-6 months at a time.


----------



## amy_1234

Hi Ladies, I took my last tablets today from my first round of clomid.

But i don't know when we should start trying and i am worried that we might miss that all important egg, help please.

Praying for us all to get our :bfp: in time for christmas. xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

amy_1234 said:


> Hi Ladies, I took my last tablets today from my first round of clomid.
> 
> But i don't know when we should start trying and i am worried that we might miss that all important egg, help please.
> 
> Praying for us all to get our :bfp: in time for christmas. xxxx

Do you chart your temps? If you have a fairly 'normal' cycle then you can try the smep (sperm meets egg plan) Start having :sex: every other day from CD 10 until you get a +ve opk then every day for 3 days then skip a day then once more for good luck. You can get cheap ic opks from zoombaby.co.uk. I use them. use the promotional code Zoom15 for a 15% discount. You can also observe your cervical mucus as it starts to resemble egg white you're most fertile. Good luck lovely. :dust: :dust:


----------



## Crypto1976

Woop woop emily! Congrats!!! I am very pleased for you H&H 9 mths.XXX


----------



## wantingmore

I took Clomid for the first time this month. Last month I didnt get a pos OV test until CD17...this am I got a negative OV test. Have been having pains in my sides this evening and feeling gassy, so I tested again....got a VERY positive OV test immediately....today is CD 13....hoping and praying so hard for the Clomid to work and God to answer our prayers. Baby dust to all...


----------



## Peach Blossom

wantingmore said:


> I took Clomid for the first time this month. Last month I didnt get a pos OV test until CD17...this am I got a negative OV test. Have been having pains in my sides this evening and feeling gassy, so I tested again....got a VERY positive OV test immediately....today is CD 13....hoping and praying so hard for the Clomid to work and God to answer our prayers. Baby dust to all...

Good luck! :dust: Just for future info you shouldn't do opks in the morning. Best time is about 2pm. :hugs:


----------



## wantingmore

Peach Blossom said:


> wantingmore said:
> 
> 
> I took Clomid for the first time this month. Last month I didnt get a pos OV test until CD17...this am I got a negative OV test. Have been having pains in my sides this evening and feeling gassy, so I tested again....got a VERY positive OV test immediately....today is CD 13....hoping and praying so hard for the Clomid to work and God to answer our prayers. Baby dust to all...
> 
> Good luck! :dust: Just for future info you shouldn't do opks in the morning. Best time is about 2pm. :hugs:Click to expand...

The brand I bought actually said it was best to do them in the morning per the instructions. The other brand I use says not to....guess it varies by brand. Did one this morning and it was VERY positive immediately! Keeping my fingers crossed and prayers going up!


----------



## BizyBee

:hi: Hi girls! I hope all is well with you. 

Sorry I haven't visited in a while. Unfortunately, I had a blighted ovum and recently miscarried. :cry: I am doing better now, but am still overwhelmed by the thought of TTC again. I haven't been spending as much time on BnB, but I will probably stop by more often.
I'm waiting for my HCG level to go back to zero. Then after my next AF arrives, I can start treatments. I'm not sure if I'll take Clomid again, but I assume they will try it since it has obviously worked. Otherwise, I will move on to injectables. Only time will tell!


----------



## readyforbaby

I am so so sorry for your loss. I have been there and understand how difficult this time is. Try to remember it has to be for a reason- even if we aren't privvy to what it is. It WILL happen. Stay strong. xox.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Bizybee so very sorry for your loss. :hugs: The though of ttc again after a loss is overwhelming and you are torn with desperately wanting to fill the void and not wanting it to happen again. I won't say things like 'at least you can get pregnant' because things like that don't help. Stay strong and take your time. Talk to your Dr about whether you should go back to the Clomid when you're ready to ttc again. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies

Welcome newbies!!! Hope that Clomid does the trick for you!! :dust:

Emily - CONGRATS!!!! Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy! 

Bizy - Im sorry to see you back in TTC :hugs: 

Hope everyone is well! xxx


----------



## scuttler

Hi, I am returning to this site (after a while away) having started on clomid again recently. I have been TTC for 2.5 years and I don't ovulate naturally. I got pregnant after my second month of taking 50mg clomid the first time but unfortunately miscarried at 6 weeks. I am now in my second month of taking clomid for the second time around. I don't know why but this time it doesn't seem to be working as I am not ovulating (no temp rise, no period etc). Any advice? 

x


----------



## OneProudMommy

Hi girls :flower:. I just started my first round of Clomid lastnight 50mg. I was scared to take the pill at first due to the side effects I have read about, but bit the bullet and took it. I woke up with diarrhea once, feel jittery, hungry then not hungry afterall, and tired. No hot flashes or headache yet. Do you normally get the side effects after the first pill or does it take a few doses.

Thanks!


----------



## harmonygirl72

Hi. I am back, after 2 cycles off of Clomid. I had one cycle on before that. This time, I am trying Clomid with IUI. I have Unexplained Infertility. Good luck to everyone! Oh, and I have been TTC for 16 months.


----------



## amy_1234

Hi all, where is everyone now in there cycles? is anyone near to af?

Has anyone noticed that there nails have got really strong since being on the clomid.

I have not had long nails for as long as i can remember, however since being on the clomid, my nails have grew and they are really strong!!!Loving it this will save me money on acrylic nails lol

ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS IS MY :bfp:

:dust:


----------



## Sambatiki

Scuttler = Im so sorry for your loss :hugs: Did you have a break off clomid before starting again after the mc?? I would phone FS and ask for a tracking scan and CD21's just to see how youre getting on xxxxx Good Luck xxxx

Harmony = Good Luck with the IUI!!! 

Proud - I got all the nasty side effects on the first month I took it... headaches, hot flushes, dodgy vision, depressed, insomnia.... eurggh but now on round 3 and not feeling a thing. Everyone is different and you maybe on of the lucky ones xxxx 

Amy - 19 cycles ttc after mc. Just finished on CD6 tablet on my 3rd round. I wiish my nails where nice and strong!!! Good luck with the clomid!!! xxxx


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry for your loss Scuttler. Has your Dr. suggested increasing your dose? I don't think I ovulated until I took 100mg. :hugs:

OneProudMummy, I didn't really have side effects so I'm not much help. I hope it goes well for you too.

Harmonygirl, hope the IUI does the trick and you get a bfp really soon.

Amy, I am in limbo right now after a MC so not sure when I'll have a new cycle. I didn't notice stronger nails. Maybe that's one of the lucky side effects! :)

Hi Samba darling! Hope all is well. xx


----------



## lovin_it

Well I had looked forward to beginning clomid this cycle, but AF didn't show up like usual...this time it was very light spotting/staining for a day and now nothing....I'm holding off taking a pg test....don't wanna get my hopes up to have them crash down around me again...AF may show up again soon...only time will tell. I was super excited to begin my first round of clomid...now I feel frustrated...urggghh...every 14 days I have gotten my period and the one time I want her to show up.....she goes away!! and doesn't come back.....


----------



## lovebabies

Hey everyone! Im new to the forum!:)
Im on my first round of clomid (50mg) and on D14 today...but still no positive OPK, so im getting frustrated. I hope to find some other girls in the same situation here :)
Goodluck to everyone!
Hugss


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi everyone.....

welcome lovebabies....im currently just on my 2nd cycle of clomid 50mg...my 1st cycle i didnt get a smiley face on my cb opk til d15...so maybe u might 2moro?? have heard that clomid can delay the ovulation so try not to worry...

have just been to isis, a fertilty center near us, they had an open evening....iui & ivf were discussed amongst other procedures too...its all so scary....they showed us round all the rooms etc & where they do all the egg collecting etc....cant believe its gonna be roughly £5000 for ivf....& only 30% chance of success!! have got a consultation on the 14th there so will see what they say.....we were hoping maybe iui but the success rate is sooo low & i dont think its worth doing at £1000 a time!....

pleeeeaaaaasssee let this cycle of clomid work & get me pregnant......would make my Christmas! xx


----------



## MillieMoo

Hi All.

Here's wishing to BFP's for everyone for christmas! Wouldn't that be wonderful!! Dh said that's all he wants for xmas! I really hope i can give it to him!


----------



## OneProudMommy

Hi ladies!

I took my second pill and today noticed my temp jumped, is that normal on Clomid? Also today both ovaries have been pinchy. Is this a good sign both sides are making eggs?


----------



## lovebabies

Thanks DancingKaty1, Im hoping you will get ur BFP before Christmas! I hope I'll get one too.. but first getting my big O!

Oneproudmommy; I had the temp jump too, but now 3 days ago on day 11 it jumped back to like around 96,8 (before around 97,5 when taking clomid and the couple days after) so I dont know, its like that low for like 3days, so I guess it has all to do with the Clomid... I was hoping it was my O-time but no luck yet!

Have all a great Thanksgiving!!:happydance:


----------



## nicola123

Hey All - well I'm on my last clomid 50mg tablet on cycle 2, not as excited as I was on the first round but still must try with PMA!!

Lovebabies - I didn't get a positive on OPK till CD16 and then temps confirmed ovulation on CD18....so I wouldn't worry yet. I hope I ovulate earlier than CD18 this cycle just because I am so impatient!!! I want an xmas BFP too - would be the best present EVER.

Well just a waiting game now, waiting for O then 2ww!

Really wishing you all the best of luck with your BFP's. x


----------



## lovebabies

@Nicola123; Haha yeah im super impatient too, last couple days I even did 2 OPK's a day, just because I cant wait :O
Anyway today is CD15 so I hope I will get it tomorrow then or the day after :)
And BFP is the best Christmas gift EVER!! lets hope we'll get that :D:baby:

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## lovebabies

Hmm.. I was reading some old posts, and is a FS a fertility Specialist?

Is everyone here seeing one, or just a normal doctor?
Im seeing a normal doctor right now.. but I wonder if I should go see a Fertility Specialist? 

My doctor prescribed me the 50mg of Clomid, but doesnt wanna do any monitoring..
I would like them to check with a ultrasound if my follicles are even doing something or that im just wasting time? I also heard some of you talking about the HCG shot.. does your doctor give that or do you get that from your Fertililty Specialist? 
I would really like to get that too..So i guess I have to go to a FS?
Can you just call them or do you need to be transferred from your doctor?

Hope you guys can help me! (im from Europe living in USA, so everything just works a bit different here than im used too! :blush:)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Kiki09

Hi lovebabies, I am the same just being treated by my normal Dr, 50mg cd2-6, no monitoring. Monitoring etc is done if you go private, which I am thinking of doing as now on my 3rd month of clomid and not ovulated on it the last twice according to FF and my temperature...

Good luck with getting your BFP, hope you dont have to wait too long :)


----------



## peggy

Hi Ladies

Looking for some advice.....I have just finished my first round of CLomid, 50mg and went for a tracking scan today, which is day 11. The nurse said I had 2 follicles on left ovary which were just over 10mm and 1 on the right whcih was just over 12mm. She also said my womb lining was thin, only 2.5mm and it would need to be 7mm or over to make the embryo stick. I have to go back on monday but was wondering if anyone knows how quickly your lining grows.....is it likely to be as much a 7 mm by monday?? 

She didn't sound too optimistic but did say that this is sometimes a side effect of the clomid but I never knew that before starting and feel quite disappointed. She also said if it stayed the same for this cycle and the next they would try something else which is fine but I just feel like if its not one thing its another!!!! HAd to do some retail therapy to cheer me up!


----------



## helen1234

sorry to that peggy, thats new to me though, i dont have any answers i had good experience with clom last year. i would as your doc about the results :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

peggy said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Looking for some advice.....I have just finished my first round of CLomid, 50mg and went for a tracking scan today, which is day 11. The nurse said I had 2 follicles on left ovary which were just over 10mm and 1 on the right whcih was just over 12mm. She also said my womb lining was thin, only 2.5mm and it would need to be 7mm or over to make the embryo stick. I have to go back on monday but was wondering if anyone knows how quickly your lining grows.....is it likely to be as much a 7 mm by monday??
> 
> She didn't sound too optimistic but did say that this is sometimes a side effect of the clomid but I never knew that before starting and feel quite disappointed. She also said if it stayed the same for this cycle and the next they would try something else which is fine but I just feel like if its not one thing its another!!!! HAd to do some retail therapy to cheer me up!

Hey Peggy, The lining should grow 1mm a day. It does sound a little thin, but you are also quite a few days away from OV. They'll be able to sort you out next cycle though if there is a problem. More hormones, but its easy to fix from what I understand from my FS. Wishing you all the best :dust: xx


----------



## amy_1234

Hi Girls,

Well its 05.30am and i am on a night shift!

I have felt so sick the last few days and i'm not hungry, I know this is one of the side effects of the CLOMID, but OMG i preferred the hot flushes lol has anyone else felt nausious during their cycle because I have only started to feel sick the last few days??????

Anyway, I still have not had a positive OPK yet and i am now on CD15 i did just buy some cheap OPK's of ebay so i have decided to stop using them now as this is just adding to the upset. However if the CLOMID is unsuccessful this month at bringing me my then i am going to buy the clearblue OPK.

Anyway just thought i would update my journal

praying hard for my:bfp: and :dust: to you all


----------



## scuttler

\hi my doctor told me that the OPK tests were very unreliable so i just go by my temp - there is a really good book on this called "taking charge of your fertility" which i am reading at the moment. the only side effects i have had from clomid are weight gain (also contributing to this is stopping smoking!) and mood swings and crying a lot - which is quite embarassing. other than that no side effects (oh aside from spots - great). Oh and a general drying up of bodily fluids - including my eyes which means i can't wear contacts for as long. hope all goes well for you, stay positive :thumbup:


----------



## Missus_L

Hiya all! Not been on here for a while as I just felt the need to clear my head as I was getting too over the top with everything (in my own mind!) BUT i'm back! 

I went to see the FS late October and they have now told me that after only 1 month of clomid 50mg that it is not going to work for us and that we will have to go down the IVF route and because I am over weight that I need to lose weight to do so (which I am - lost 3 1/2 stone so far!) We suggested that there must be more that can be done and they have said to take 100mg of clomid to see how that goes. I would have thought that they might have looked into things a bit more as I have only had 1 scan to diagnose PCOS. Do you think I should go back to the docs to see what else they can do for me? I have heard of ovarian drilling, lad & dye & various scans throughout the cycle - should I suggest any of these? 

Apart from that I am currently on CD6 and day 4 of 100mg clomid. Ive been taking them at night too as suggested by a few ladies on here and this has made some of my side effects a bit better to cope wilth (headaches being one of them) but I seem to have the changes in mood quite drastically, being happy one minute then crying or in a bad mood the next and hot flashes. Hopefully the double dosage will work for me this time round as I didn't OV last time at all. 

Sorry for the long post but I feel better for doing it!

:dust: to you all xxx


----------



## acbieri91904

Hi everyone!! I started Metformin 1500mg November 16 and Provera as well My last provera was last Monday then I started spotting Thursday which was 3 days later and now i'm just on my 4th day of spotting and im ready for my full flow it's gettin very aggrevating lol. I was diagnosed with Borderline PCOS and my gyno wants me to do a few months of clomid and if it doesn't work send me to a RE or FS I really hope the clomid works when I finally get my full flow i'm suppose to start 100mg day 3-7 I hope it works because I don't think my insurance will cover most fertility treatments. I hope I can make some good friends here and we all get our BFP's for Christmas it would be AWESOME


----------



## amy_1234

scuttler said:


> \hi my doctor told me that the OPK tests were very unreliable so i just go by my temp - there is a really good book on this called "taking charge of your fertility" which i am reading at the moment. the only side effects i have had from clomid are weight gain (also contributing to this is stopping smoking!) and mood swings and crying a lot - which is quite embarassing. other than that no side effects (oh aside from spots - great). Oh and a general drying up of bodily fluids - including my eyes which means i can't wear contacts for as long. hope all goes well for you, stay positive :thumbup:

Hi thanks for your reply,

Despite saying i wasn't going to test again, I got my first BFP yesterday I am sooooooo excited and really hope i succeed this month.

Praying for my :bfp: and :dust: to you all


----------



## amy_1234

sorry i got my first positive OPK not bfp unfortunatly xxxxx


----------



## peggy

Hi everyone,

Just a wee update from me, I went back for another tracking scan today (CD14) and my lining is still thin and follicles have not progressed at all. So it looks like 50mg of Clomid is not going to work for me. The fertility sister I saw was really nice and explained everything well. Basically, I have to go back this Friday for another scan and if still the same then back the following friday and they will give me another 5 x 50mg Clomid to take daily for the following 5 days. I thought this strange, but she assured me that it is the protocol they follow when the first lot have no effect at all. In her words, they 'wouldnt flog a dead horse' so if this still isn't working then would move onto something else. She told me she wasn't a big fan of Clomid as this happens a lot of the time but is the cheapest first route the NHS will take. 

Was still really disappointed but at least they are keen to get me pregnant!! I always feel bad for feeling upset as I already have a DD who is fabulous and my DH says that if its only gonna be the 3 of us then he is happy with that, but I really want to have another baby, not only for us but for my DD. We both have got brothers and sisters and would hate for her to be an only child.

The nurse did tell me that I am what they class as low risk as I have already had a child and am still quite young so thats good news at least! 

Good luck to us all x


----------



## lovebabies

Hi Everyone!

I did get my +OPK last friday on D16!! But my temperature did rise de next morning.. so I think I missed it? Isnt that kinda weird, the day before it really was a -OPK..
Anyway I had a ultrasound yesterday day, and she thought I didnt ovulate, so im really confused, but I will hear the result today!
Hopefully they are wrong, and I will get my BFP in 2 weeks! Ugh I hate waiting ;)

Goodluck to everyone!:dust:


----------



## winston83

i am super duper happy today (never thaught i would say that about gettin a period lol) well after 107 days i have finally got a period so tomorow i can take my 1st clomid tablet and am sooooo excited its my birthday today so am feelin lucky lol was thinking it was never gna happen got my tablets in august and have just been waitin still been gettin jiggy just in case lol would love sum buddys who are at the same place lots of love bubbles n babies 4 everyone xxxxx


----------



## amy_1234

winston83 said:


> i am super duper happy today (never thaught i would say that about gettin a period lol) well after 107 days i have finally got a period so tomorow i can take my 1st clomid tablet and am sooooo excited its my birthday today so am feelin lucky lol was thinking it was never gna happen got my tablets in august and have just been waitin still been gettin jiggy just in case lol would love sum buddys who are at the same place lots of love bubbles n babies 4 everyone xxxxx

Thats great congratulations, lets hope we get our BFP'S for xmas. xxxxx


----------



## winston83

thanx huni fingers crossed for every1 xxxxx


----------



## lovebabies

Congrats Winston83!! Are you gonna take 50mg of clomid? :)
Im on my first round of clomid also!


----------



## winston83

yeah im on 50 what day did you start what days are you taking them xx


----------



## lovebabies

@ Winston83; I did take 50mg on D3 till D7, im now on D20 so like a bit more than 2 weeks ago I started! Im really afraid it didnt work for me this cycle though.. I will find out if I did ovulate next week, will do a Progesterone blood test on Friday!
Are you seeing a FS or just normal doctor? 
:dust:


----------



## winston83

hey im seeing a fs am taking on days 2-5 with bloods on day 21 i dont know if it will work just think fingers and toes all crossed xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Winston, Happy Birthday! Great prezzie for you!

So, I'm trying not to get too excited, but I have sore boobs! I haven't had sore boobs since I was pg in January this year. I didn't even get sore boobs when I was pg in June, so feeling very hopeful that at the least it means my hormones are behaving properly and at the most could mean an immenant BFP!!! Fingers crossed. 

Does anyone know why doctors will only allow you to have 6 rounds of clomid before moving on to other options? 

Hope everyone is ok. :hugs:


----------



## winston83

my fs told mewe couldonly do 6 rounds of clomid within the year and then stop to give he body a break and see if it puts itself into a regular pattern with ovulation happenin naturally xx


----------



## winston83

i am gettin a bit confuse wot day is wot i have to take my clomid days 2-5 which day 2 is tomoro i have to have bloods on day 21 and got told that gettin jiggy on days 11-18 would be best but is that rite and what day should my period start how long do i wait to test am just mind buggered with it all lol please help xxxxxxxx


----------



## amy_1234

Peach Blossom said:


> Hey Winston, Happy Birthday! Great prezzie for you!
> 
> So, I'm trying not to get too excited, but I have sore boobs! I haven't had sore boobs since I was pg in January this year. I didn't even get sore boobs when I was pg in June, so feeling very hopeful that at the least it means my hormones are behaving properly and at the most could mean an immenant BFP!!! Fingers crossed.
> 
> Does anyone know why doctors will only allow you to have 6 rounds of clomid before moving on to other options?
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. :hugs:

Hey, my FS only gave me 6 months aswell but i have heard that you can keep taking it but then again all docs are different as i have only been offered a day 21 blood with the view of increasin the dose if it doesn't work and other ladies on here have been offreed ultra sounds ect!

i wish you luck:dust:


----------



## Peach Blossom

winston83 said:


> i am gettin a bit confuse wot day is wot i have to take my clomid days 2-5 which day 2 is tomoro i have to have bloods on day 21 and got told that gettin jiggy on days 11-18 would be best but is that rite and what day should my period start how long do i wait to test am just mind buggered with it all lol please help xxxxxxxx

Hey Winston, it really depends on how long your cycles usually are as to when its best to :sex: Do you temp? I find temping and using opks helps me pinpoint the best days. To be safe I'd start on CD 11 and continue until you are sure you've OV'd. Good luck :dust: :hugs:


----------



## emilybee

Hi girls im back!

Dont know when ill be starting clomid again, had a bit of a crappy week. I hope theres been loads of bfp! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## princessclark

Hi not been on for a few weeks as was trying to put the whole TTC out of my mind and not thinking about it this cycle. Well the witch has just turned up and i am devestated. im sat here crying.
Going to have a months rest as its tearing me apart each time she turns up. hopefully they will up my dose to 100mg and scan me again to see whats going on x


----------



## Peach Blossom

emilybee said:


> Hi girls im back!
> 
> Dont know when ill be starting clomid again, had a bit of a crappy week. I hope theres been loads of bfp! :thumbup: xxx

:hugs: So sorry hon. :hugs: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:witch: has got me... :cry: Really really thought we'd done it this month. I don't know what more we can do... I had really hoped we'd be expecting by Christmas. It's going to be really hard knowing it should have been our baby's first Christmas. For some reason being I thought being pg would help make it not so sad... Start on round 3 in the next couple of days... Hoping 2010 is a better, happier year.


----------



## chelle7

Hello
I was put on Clomid last month- I came off the pill in July 08 and between then and April this year only had 3 periods. I got pg naturally in April but devestatingly was told on my 1st scan I had had a silent miscarriage and had to have a d and c this july. I had af 5 weeks after the mc then nothing for 12 wks (when I did countless tests as was sure I must be pg.) I went to the dr this Nov and was put on Clomid. I took the first round and know I ov'd- my temp went up and I used OPK's so at least it worked from that point of view even if we didn't manage to get pg. AF came after 33 days- the most regular I have been in 16 months so Clomid has really helped there.
I start round 2 of Clomid (days 3-7) tomorro and am hoping it will work again and that we get the BFP we hope and pray for.


----------



## chelle7

PS I am 37 in a few weeks time so really really hope we get there soon


----------



## MillieMoo

Emilybee, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news! I really hope this next cycle will give your sticky BFP!!!

Princess and peach blossom, I'm sorry the witch got you! Its so crappy when it happens. I had high hope fore a BFP over xmas but it wasn't meant for me either! Here's to a very good 2010!!!!

Chelle, I really hope the clomid helps you again this month and you get another BFP!


----------



## beauty

Im on 4th pill today girls no side effects yet, hoping it works waited 16months to start clomid.. 

So when best time to bed cd11 onwards?
xx


----------



## Maggie199

hiya ladies, hope I can join the thread, Ive been taking clomid for past 4 months, first 3 months at 50mg, and now this time at 100mg, going for blood tests Thursday so keep my fingers crossed! xx


----------



## Bebecake

Hi ladies! I was on this thread earlier this year, but I took some time off of BNB. My DH and I decided to go back to fertility treatments. I am on my #2 IUI with #4 of clomid. I am taking my third pill today... Horrible headaches like usual :(

If #3IUI and Clomid doesn't work, then we are off to IVF in April!!! We will see! Good luck to everyone. I wish I could say that clomid is a miracle drug, and for some people it is, but I haven't been so lucky! I need to stay positive! I'm bad about being positive... To all the girls that are starting their first round... Good Luck! It happens ALL the time... People CAN get pregnant on their first round of clomid... I have friends who have done it :)


----------



## wantingmore

Well, after 14...make that 15 cycles of ttc and first round of Clomid....still NO BFP! And, I feel like a mad woman...Since I started this morning, (4 days late!!! What a freakin' terrible tease!!!!), I am either crying or hateful, almost uncontrollably...Dr. says for me to start Clomid again...but I am not sure that I even want to take it again...


----------



## Leanne-x

There is hope girlys, i got my BFP after 6 rounds of clomid, but sadly as u can see im TTC again! cept docs wont give me more clomid and i dont know why !!!Dont give up it can and will work for you !! x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Leanne, so sorry for your loss. My FS said that the maximum number of Clomid rounds is 6. Don't know why, but he said that after 6 rounds things get more complicated... 

On to round 3 for me today... Fingers crossed and :dust: to everyone. :hugs:


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi leanne so very sorry to hear of your loss.....how frustrting to go through 6 cycles of clomid to get a BFP then for it to be taken away.....sending you lots of hugs. Have heard lots of success stories tho where women have taken clomid for mths and mths then they come off of it then they get their BFP!! u never know good luck hun.....im currently on cycle 2 50mg and saw my fs the other day .....she prescribed 3 more mths of clomid but in a way id rather have a lap before another 3 mths of it as i know it wont be offered anymore when 6 cycles have finished!! i even have symptoms of endometriosis but silly fs wont listen.....i spose lomid is an easy way to parm you off for another 3 mths where as a lap is very costly!! x


----------



## ttcbaby117

about to start on clomid...happy to be here with support. 

leanne-x - I think they limit the rounds of clomid to 6 months b/c i thins out your uterine lining. I am not a dr but that is what i have been told. I hope you get your BFP very soon!


----------



## bumble b

hello ladies, i am on clomid round number 1!!!! i took mine on days 3-7 & thought i had no symptoms!!! but after tablet 4 i was soooo wrong! i was a complete cow to my hubby which is so unlike me, had really bad hot flushes day & especially night, really uncomfortable stomach aches & i have cried at everything from eastenders to robson green swimming in the ocean wtf!!!! :shrug:

i hope it works for us
good luck everyone, i will let you know if round 1 is successful :hugs:


----------



## acbieri91904

ok well yesterday was my last day of clomid today is CD 8 I'm going to start opk's tomorrow!!

Hope we all get our bfp's this month!


----------



## beauty

Is it strange to not get any symtons on clomid?? I am worried its not working!
Only thing i noticed so far was on first tablet i got really emotional i finished my last tablet yesterday and so far i feel ok!!
xx


----------



## amy_1234

beauty, dont worry you are just one of the lucky ones! doesn't mean its not working. what dosage are you on?????

Well girls! AF is due 2moro for me so i got up this morning to test my luck on a IC and got a :bfn: as usual.

I am soooo fustrated i feel like giving up, I know its my first month on the CLOMID but what has a girl got to do, My FS has told me there is no reason why we can't get pregnant!


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi i had no symptoms on first cycle of 50mg clomid....had follicular tracking & it def did work so do not worry :) im currently on my 2nd cycle & due on xmas eve!! xx


----------



## amy_1234

Dancingkaty1 said:


> hi i had no symptoms on first cycle of 50mg clomid....had follicular tracking & it def did work so do not worry :) im currently on my 2nd cycle & due on xmas eve!! xx

oh that would be so lovely if you got your :bfp: on xmas eve. gud luck to you!

:dust:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

hi guys, new to this forum..
On CD18 after my first round of clomid last month. Using OPKs and hoping for a positive any time soon. 4 weeks ago I had a laparoscopy and ovarian drilling and for the first time in forever I got a period that lasted only a week!! (last one was for 3 1/2 months), so thats a good sign already. Hoping for that dark line on OPKs and get some serious BD in!!!

Good luck to all of those other clomid chicks out there! x


----------



## beauty

amy_1234 said:


> beauty, dont worry you are just one of the lucky ones! doesn't mean its not working. what dosage are you on?????
> 
> Well girls! AF is due 2moro for me so i got up this morning to test my luck on a IC and got a :bfn: as usual.
> 
> I am soooo fustrated i feel like giving up, I know its my first month on the CLOMID but what has a girl got to do, My FS has told me there is no reason why we can't get pregnant!

Im on 50mg cd2 to cd6 i am on cd7 today and no symtons, only thing is i have few mild cramps in tummy but i normally get these, mind you not so early but it cud be anything, even my mind playing tricks on me cause its done that before :dohh:

xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

good luck to you ladies, I hope I dont have any side effects except that BFP side effect. LOL


----------



## MillieMoo

I don't think side effects mean anything as i haven't had any the last few cycles but i have still managed to ov at the same time regularly so i believe its worked each month although i haven't got my BFP yet.

Good luck to all those that are due to test soon! I would love to see loads of BFP before xmas! What a wonderful pressie!!


----------



## laura6914

Can i join in please ladies. Im on my first round of clomid. 50mg days 2-6. Currently on CD4.
I had major headaches from the first two tablets, like i have never experianced they were ssooooo bad. But today i had toast whilst taking them and seemed to have worked as head aches are bearable today. 
I ovulate on my own anyway and have regular 28 day cycles so im hoping the clomid will work easily for me. Ive got my hopes up soooo high. 
xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

HI Laura6914 - if you dont mind can you explain why they put you on clomid with such regular cycles. I am in the same boat, as I have regular cycles and my dr is recommending it to me.

Thanks!


----------



## laura6914

ttcbaby117 said:


> HI Laura6914 - if you dont mind can you explain why they put you on clomid with such regular cycles. I am in the same boat, as I have regular cycles and my dr is recommending it to me.
> 
> Thanks!

Well im not really sure to be honest. I nearly fell out of my chair when the GP offered it to me. :happydance: i had been trying to get it for over a year. I think she said its just to give me eggs that extra boost as even though i ovulate they may not be mature enough hence why they arent being fertilised. 
i hope this makes sence. 
xxx


----------



## Kiki09

laura6914 said:


> Can i join in please ladies. Im on my first round of clomid. 50mg days 2-6. Currently on CD4.
> I had major headaches from the first two tablets, like i have never experianced they were ssooooo bad. But today i had toast whilst taking them and seemed to have worked as head aches are bearable today.
> I ovulate on my own anyway and have regular 28 day cycles so im hoping the clomid will work easily for me. Ive got my hopes up soooo high.
> xxx

Laura6914, take them at night before you go to sleep, it avoids the majority of side effects as you sleep through them, I was on same dose and days as you...

good luck with your BFP :dust:


----------



## beauty

I have back ache not sure if thats the clomid tho, as i do get it sometimes in my cycle anyway, but seems bit early being cd8 for back ache!
xx


----------



## laura6914

congratulation Kiki, how many cycles did it take you to get your :bfp:?
xxx
If i dont get me :bfp: this cycle i will definitely be taking them of a night next cycle.


----------



## laura6914

beauty said:


> I have back ache not sure if thats the clomid tho, as i do get it sometimes in my cycle anyway, but seems bit early being cd8 for back ache!
> xx

Hey hun, the clomid going ok then? Are you feeling hopeful cause im starting to think i have got my hopes to high and starting to come back down the reality now. 
x


----------



## Kiki09

laura6914 said:


> congratulation Kiki, how many cycles did it take you to get your :bfp:?
> xxx
> If i dont get me :bfp: this cycle i will definitely be taking them of a night next cycle.

Hi Laura6914, I have just done my 3rd cycle, though my gp did it a bit different, I had 2 months of clomid, then had a month/cycle off, then started 3rd cycle...


----------



## laura6914

If it dont work for me this month i will be taking a break next month anyway. The DF is in the army and away for the whole of january and i dont want to be wasting the tablets when i wont be able to bed so ill start them again in february. That should be ok shouldnt it? 
xx


----------



## beauty

Kiki09 said:


> laura6914 said:
> 
> 
> congratulation Kiki, how many cycles did it take you to get your :bfp:?
> xxx
> If i dont get me :bfp: this cycle i will definitely be taking them of a night next cycle.
> 
> Hi Laura6914, I have just done my 3rd cycle, though my gp did it a bit different, I had 2 months of clomid, then had a month/cycle off, then started 3rd cycle...Click to expand...

Congract kiki... xxxxxx :happydance:


----------



## beauty

laura6914 said:


> beauty said:
> 
> 
> I have back ache not sure if thats the clomid tho, as i do get it sometimes in my cycle anyway, but seems bit early being cd8 for back ache!
> xx
> 
> Hey hun, the clomid going ok then? Are you feeling hopeful cause im starting to think i have got my hopes to high and starting to come back down the reality now.
> xClick to expand...


It seems to be going ok, how you getting on babes? Cd8 today and i have been having back ache for about 2 days now, no idea if its the clomid or not as i do get backache normally in my cycle but not this early on!! (Maybe its my mind playing tricks) it does that sometimes especially when your TTC and want something so bad!! :growlmad:

We started the nookie last night know its early but i really wanna continue the nookie from now to around cd23 if possible as much as possible!! I so want to ensure i cover all areas!!

How you getting on any symtons or anything?
xxxxx


----------



## laura6914

beauty said:


> laura6914 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beauty said:
> 
> 
> I have back ache not sure if thats the clomid tho, as i do get it sometimes in my cycle anyway, but seems bit early being cd8 for back ache!
> xx
> 
> Hey hun, the clomid going ok then? Are you feeling hopeful cause im starting to think i have got my hopes to high and starting to come back down the reality now.
> xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to be going ok, how you getting on babes? Cd8 today and i have been having back ache for about 2 days now, no idea if its the clomid or not as i do get backache normally in my cycle but not this early on!! (Maybe its my mind playing tricks) it does that sometimes especially when your TTC and want something so bad!! :growlmad:
> 
> We started the nookie last night know its early but i really wanna continue the nookie from now to around cd23 if possible as much as possible!! I so want to ensure i cover all areas!!
> 
> How you getting on any symtons or anything?
> xxxxxClick to expand...


Yeah had major major bad head aches from the first two tablets but i was taking them in a morning on an empty stomach so this moring i took it with my toast and that seemed to help loads. still got a dull head ache but bearable. Im popping to asda after work to get some robitussin cough syrup as it hels cm, dont want to risk the clomid drying me out. 

good for you on the bedding. Me and DF bed every day just for fun anyway so we never miss ov. Just hope the clomid dont alter my usual ovulation as he is away just before and just after my 5 days fertile window. :dohh: so if the clomid alters my normal OV he may miss it. 

CD4 for me today and counting. Its going to be a long cycle i think. 

xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks laura...that was just about my reaction to it...


----------



## amy_1234

Hi laura keep an eye on your ovulation, because CLOMID tends to make you ovulate later!I didn't get a positive OPK till day 16, I have still been having the side effects of CLOMID throughout my cycle so i think i am one of the unlucky ones, i take mine at mid day because i work shifts taking them of a night time doesn't really help me. I am on my first month on 100mg and so far my AF is one day late so i am praying that she stays away however i have a really wierd feeling in my abdoman so she will probebly be here soon :(

gud luck chick xxxx


----------



## baby wisher

Hello ladies...can i please join you all?? I am on my 2nd round of clomid this time on 100mg. I didnt have any side effects the first round but this round I've had all the side effects. I am on cd12 and the past 3 days ive had AF cramps. They feel like sharp pains constantly. I also had a positive LH surge on cd10 which I usually ovulate on cd16. I dont know how correct the OPK"s are since being on clomid. 

My bf and I had BD'd yest and (sorry TMI) my cm was real sticky. Which is not common so I think the clomid is drying me out. I hope thats no goin to ruin our chances. does robitussin really help cm?


----------



## amy_1234

baby wisher said:


> Hello ladies...can i please join you all?? I am on my 2nd round of clomid this time on 100mg. I didnt have any side effects the first round but this round I've had all the side effects. I am on cd12 and the past 3 days ive had AF cramps. They feel like sharp pains constantly. I also had a positive LH surge on cd10 which I usually ovulate on cd16. I dont know how correct the OPK"s are since being on clomid.
> 
> My bf and I had BD'd yest and (sorry TMI) my cm was real sticky. Which is not common so I think the clomid is drying me out. I hope thats no goin to ruin our chances. does robitussin really help cm?

hi if your having problems with your CM, try concieve plus or pre seed it has really helped me! I am on 100mg of CLOMID and had lots of side effects throughout the month, I am now 2 days late for my period but not sure what day i ovulated because i had lots of positive OPK's

gud luck chickxxxxxx


----------



## laura6914

Thanks baby wisher. I hope it dont effect it. I ovulate on CD13 and my boobs start to ache 2 days before i OV so i always know when its going to happen. God i hope i dont ovulate later. That will be very very bad. 

baby wisher, i have read some success stories about robitussin. But i went to out local supermarket yesterday and brought asdas own for half the price. As long as it has the ingrediant Guaifenesin 100mg it will work. Its a musucs cough medicine which reacts with the musuc glands, including down there. It make the CM more water allowing sperm to swim through it. You are also advised to drink a pint of water a day. I hope it helps. I in the passed did try pre seed and it dodnt work for me. I suppose things work differently for different people.


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi Amy, what kind of side effects have you had on the clomid? Good luck on your BFP!!!


----------



## amy_1234

ttcbaby117 said:


> hi Amy, what kind of side effects have you had on the clomid? Good luck on your BFP!!!

I don't want to put you off, but i have been really unlucky with my side effects, i have had, fatigue at first now i am having trouble sleeping :growlmad: I had head aches whilst taking the tablets but not after. Mood swings and feeling very tearfull. and the worst one which i have had throughout my cycle hotflashes. I am 2 days late now but not gonna test yet because i have heard CLOMID can lengthen your cycle, so to avoid any dissapiontment i am just gonna wait a bit longer!

:dust:


----------



## laura6914

Ah Amy, it sounds so promising.Do let us know how you get on and if you get your :bfp:. I cant remember, is this your first cycle on clomide again?
xx


----------



## amy_1234

laura6914 said:


> Ah Amy, it sounds so promising.Do let us know how you get on and if you get your :bfp:. I cant remember, is this your first cycle on clomide again?
> xx

yeah first round 100mg cd2 to cd6, I am praying but they do say that clomid lenghtens your cycles, so i am trying not to get my hopes up too much. I am actually 3 days late if i count my first day which i usually have spotting.

I feel so sick and i have terrible back ache, i also have cramp in my calfs lol wierd

how are you getting on chick???

:dust:


----------



## laura6914

Yeah so far so good. First two days on it were awful but last two days no symptoms what so ever. Take my last tablet tomorrow then start the cougth syrup thing on Monday. Im dreading the clomid effecting the day i OV. I normally OV on CD 13. If it throws it out any more than CD15 im going to miss it as OH is working over xmas. :cry:
xxx


----------



## amy_1234

laura6914 said:


> Yeah so far so good. First two days on it were awful but last two days no symptoms what so ever. Take my last tablet tomorrow then start the cougth syrup thing on Monday. Im dreading the clomid effecting the day i OV. I normally OV on CD 13. If it throws it out any more than CD15 im going to miss it as OH is working over xmas. :cry:
> xxx

make sure you get yourself some opk's and test as much as you can because you can ovulate late and early on clomid, i got positive opk's 6 days in a row so ain't got a clue wat day i ovulated, just hoping for the best. xxxx keep me informed how you get on please!


----------



## Kiki09

I have a fair few OPKs if anyone wants them free, I never used them as I have pcos and so they are not really trustworthy, I got them with my babymad thermometer.. drop me a note if anyone is interested, seems a shame to waste them.


----------



## beauty

Hey ladies I am on cd11 and yesterday I had some real full tender boobs, not sore just felt real heavy etc? Anyone else had this sympton?
xx


----------



## laura6914

I will keep you posted Amy thank you. Have you tested yet?

Kiki, i would love those OV tests if you dont mind. I have ordered some off EBay but had a reply saying they could be a week late and im due to start testing tomorrow. I only have 9 left. Of couse ill will pay you for them. 

Hey Beauty, i havent had the tender boobs yet but had quite sharp pains in my nipples this moring. Have you OVd yet? im on CD 7 today. 

xx


----------



## Kiki09

laura6914 said:


> I will keep you posted Amy thank you. Have you tested yet?
> 
> Kiki, i would love those OV tests if you dont mind. I have ordered some off EBay but had a reply saying they could be a week late and im due to start testing tomorrow. I only have 9 left. Of couse ill will pay you for them.
> 
> Hey Beauty, i havent had the tender boobs yet but had quite sharp pains in my nipples this moring. Have you OVd yet? im on CD 7 today.
> 
> xx

pm me your home address and I will get them in the post tomorrow,their free! I dont want paying for them, well only by you getting a BFP lol 

Good to see that they will got to a good home!


----------



## laura6914

i have messaged you kiki, thank you ever ever so much. It really is very much appreciated. I really do hope i can repay you with a bfp. xx


----------



## beauty

Im cd11 (5 days since my last tablet) today so i gotta start using my OPKs ltr, im using clear blue digi ones only 6 tests tho :( So really hoping it show on one of those tests 6 tests!!

Anyone know if u need to use your digital opks anytime etc?
It suppose to ovulate 5 to 10 days after last pill, so hoping i get a positive opk i never even seen one of those (used internet cheapies and never worked for me) so decided as it first go at clomid i was gonna try the more expensive opks!!

No symtons today at all, boobs are fine!!

xxxx


----------



## laura6914

Beauty, they say to use the OPKs after midday and not to drink to much for 4 hours before testing. I always test around 4pm and get a good result. 
Good to hear you have no syptoms today. Im having back ache and stomach twinges again. The ones in my belly button. Weird. 
Im praying this is my month so badly. Im actually desperate for my :bfp: now. 
xxx


----------



## beauty

I cant test really at 4pm cause of work so i shall test when i get home, i prob wont drink now until around 6 when i get home, I have had some brews today! lol

Boobs still feel real full but no other symtons!! And i too want a BFP more than anything, it just feels like i am never gonna get there!
xx


----------



## laura6914

6 will be fine. I work shifts so i just test when i can. I do test twice a day when it gets closer to OV as i dont want to miss the surge. lol.
I know the feeling. im actually feeling like im never going to get there. I feel stupid for pinning all my hopes on this clomid and feel defeated before i have even stared. Cant imagine me ever seeing a positive pregnancy test. 
xx


----------



## Kiki09

Hi Laura, have picked up your message, will stick them in the post tomorrow for you, along with lots sticky :dust:!!

I ov on clomid different days, first cycle was 14, 2nd was 16 and this last one was 16 too... 
Start taking your temps its such a good clear indicator as to what to do and when!


----------



## beauty

laura6914 said:


> 6 will be fine. I work shifts so i just test when i can. I do test twice a day when it gets closer to OV as i dont want to miss the surge. lol.
> I know the feeling. im actually feeling like im never going to get there. I feel stupid for pinning all my hopes on this clomid and feel defeated before i have even stared. Cant imagine me ever seeing a positive pregnancy test.
> xx


Laura you sound just like me, i can never see myself lookin at TWO LINES on a pregnancy test, i cant imagine myself ever seeing myself having a scan, i just feel like you do, waited so long to start this clomid that i just dont ever seeing it happening!!! :growlmad:

I want this so bad, just like everyone else ttc, i wonder if it EVER gonna happen!!

xx


----------



## laura6914

thanks kiki you really are a star. I OV on CD13 without the clomid, i really am worried that its going to throw it out so much that im going to miss it with the OH being away after the 23rd. :sad2:

beauty, Im sure you will get there. I just feel like i pinned all my hopes on this clomid. I really thought it was a miricle drug and now im on it im feling very very sceptical thats its just not going to work. I could actually cry right now. 

xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

laura - this could just be a side effect of the clomid, I have heard it makes you very emotional. chin up!!!! We are all praying for your BFP...it is too soon to think you are out of it for the month. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## amy_1234

My AF come yesterday morning ladies, so i won't be getting my xmas BFP or a 1st cycle clomis success story :-( 

I have started round 2 this morning and hoping for the best!


----------



## laura6914

ttcbbaby117 i hope your right. Im just really not feeling that positive to be honest and i wish i was. 

Oh no amy, im so so sorry. I really really though you would get your :bfp: heres hoping that 2010 is a new year a freash start and a huge :bfp: for your next cycle. 

xxx


----------



## amy_1234

Hi ladies, I have only took my first 2 tablets of my second cycle of CLOMID today and i have got to tell you it is really knocking me about. :( having a really shitty day today the clomid makes me so emotional xxxx


----------



## Telly

hey im on my second round of clomid...im not sure if its working properly but...last month i started clomid and on day 21 i went for my progesterone test and i was 15.9nmol/l..i though this number was pretty low and that i didnt ovulate but then on day 26 i had period pains and got my periods but they r only light (like when your periods are starting or finishing). Today is the 4th day of my period and my 4th clomid tablet as ive been told to take clomid on the first day of my period for 5days so tomorrow will be my last clomid tablet...i have had red blood but also brown blood like at the end of your period, today is only the 4th day and its been brown all day like its about to stop..shouldnt i have a longer and heavier period then this? or does everything sound ok?


----------



## beauty

Hey ladies, im on cd12 today 6 days after my last 50mg clomid, my CP is real dry, just wondering if anyone else has this, i mean cd12 is still really to ovulate for me i think, just hoping it gets more fertile CM as last cycle i had quite abit as i been taking EPO..

Worried the tablets arent working :(


----------



## amy_1234

Telly said:


> hey im on my second round of clomid...im not sure if its working properly but...last month i started clomid and on day 21 i went for my progesterone test and i was 15.9nmol/l..i though this number was pretty low and that i didnt ovulate but then on day 26 i had period pains and got my periods but they r only light (like when your periods are starting or finishing). Today is the 4th day of my period and my 4th clomid tablet as ive been told to take clomid on the first day of my period for 5days so tomorrow will be my last clomid tablet...i have had red blood but also brown blood like at the end of your period, today is only the 4th day and its been brown all day like its about to stop..shouldnt i have a longer and heavier period then this? or does everything sound ok?

Hi, i have only been on clomid 1 month just started my second so i am not an expert, but i would say that your day 21 blood reading is really low and you should consider increasing your dosage, I got my blood reading back today and it was 163.1 so i defanatly ovulated we just missed the egg last month unfortunatly.

Gud luck with everything


----------



## Kiki09

laura6914 said:


> thanks kiki you really are a star. I OV on CD13 without the clomid, i really am worried that its going to throw it out so much that im going to miss it with the OH being away after the 23rd. :sad2:
> 
> beauty, Im sure you will get there. I just feel like i pinned all my hopes on this clomid. I really thought it was a miricle drug and now im on it im feling very very sceptical thats its just not going to work. I could actually cry right now.
> 
> xxx

Hey hun, I posted the ov sticks..

I was exactly the same when I was given the clomid pills, convinced that they were my magic baby pills and I would get pregnant first try, but its not always that simple! Dont give up, it does happen, I would be checking from day 10 to 20 every day to see if you ov, I did the temp thing which was brilliant for me, even though I could not always guarantee a full 3 hours sleep before taking the temp or waking up each day at same time, but usually within a half hour to an hour.. have a think about temping....

lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## Kiki09

Telly, I had really light periods, sometimes only lasting 2 - 3 days and barely worth it! dont worry, clomid can still do its job, it did with me :)


----------



## laura6914

thanks kiki hun ill let you know when i get them. I started testing this morning. Not positive but darker than i normally get on CD8 so im thinking i may OV a little earlier than expected. I used to temp but with me working shifts i could never take it the same time evermorning as i start work at 7am, 10am or 2pm so it was difficult. I may give it another go next month though cause if i dont get my :bfo: this month im pulling out all the stops.
xx


----------



## winston83

feelin really good today am on cd15 first round hopin for a bfp new year xxxxx


----------



## helen1234

:wave: hey guys i'm back :lol:

after a failled attempt going au natuarel, as you can see by my ticker i'm cd 51 now, so doc has prescribed me another prescription of progesterone for a week to bring the :witch: along and the 6 months of clomid so you have me stalking you all again for a while.
:dust:


----------



## Telly

amy_1234 said:


> Telly said:
> 
> 
> hey im on my second round of clomid...im not sure if its working properly but...last month i started clomid and on day 21 i went for my progesterone test and i was 15.9nmol/l..i though this number was pretty low and that i didnt ovulate but then on day 26 i had period pains and got my periods but they r only light (like when your periods are starting or finishing). Today is the 4th day of my period and my 4th clomid tablet as ive been told to take clomid on the first day of my period for 5days so tomorrow will be my last clomid tablet...i have had red blood but also brown blood like at the end of your period, today is only the 4th day and its been brown all day like its about to stop..shouldnt i have a longer and heavier period then this? or does everything sound ok?
> 
> Hi, i have only been on clomid 1 month just started my second so i am not an expert, but i would say that your day 21 blood reading is really low and you should consider increasing your dosage, I got my blood reading back today and it was 163.1 so i defanatly ovulated we just missed the egg last month unfortunatly.
> 
> Gud luck with everythingClick to expand...

I had my GP tell me it was ok then another lady said that meant i ovulated but i to think its low so i made an appointment with my specialist the earliest i could get in is on the 30th so until then ill just keep doing what im told...he told me to come back in 3months if i wasn't pregnant but its only just the secound round now hes going to get sick of seeing me haha..but im just really stressed about my progesterone reading n i think its not good enough and also i dont know if only getting a light period is ok..so until i go see him and be told everything is going ok im going to just get more n more stressed..atleast if i go back to him now and he to thinks i need a higher dosage then it can be fixed now instead of wasting an extra month on something that isnt working...I'm just so over all this waiting, and the thought of wasting time stresses me cause we want our baby now hahaha...im sorry if im seeming like a winger but having people to talk to that r just like me does help so i hope u dont mind...if that level of progesterone is low then how come i got a light period? does that still mean i ovulated in some sort of way? and when your talking about your measurements are they measured in nmol/l? 

Thanx xoxox

Good luck with your journey on clomid


----------



## Telly

Kiki09 said:


> Telly, I had really light periods, sometimes only lasting 2 - 3 days and barely worth it! dont worry, clomid can still do its job, it did with me :)

Hey..thanx for replying..so light periods on clomid is ok? and u conceived on clomid with a really light period? mine started on saturday and finished yesterday so about 3 and a half days and they were really light..sorry if im getting to graphic haha but on the first day it was blood but just light then gradually it went brown all up until last night when it finished...im sorry im just not used to a light period like this as when i wasnt on clomid and i got my periods every now and again they went for 5days and they were a normal medium flow..do u think 15.9nmol/l for day 21 progesterone test is low? if so how come i still go my period? how long were your cycles on clomid? ive only had one cycle on clomid and it was 26days is that ok?


----------



## amy_1234

hi, before i was on the CLOMID my levels were about 16. each month i was told anything under 30 means you are not ovulating, i used to get periods before i was on the CLOMID what dose are you on maybe you need an increase. i am on 100mg.

sorry i know its not what you want to hear, but i don't want to give you false hope and cause more upset to you. xxxx


----------



## Telly

amy_1234 said:


> hi, before i was on the CLOMID my levels were about 16. each month i was told anything under 30 means you are not ovulating, i used to get periods before i was on the CLOMID what dose are you on maybe you need an increase. i am on 100mg.
> 
> sorry i know its not what you want to hear, but i don't want to give you false hope and cause more upset to you. xxxx

i've had one round and im on 50mg....im now on my secound round but cause i got my period and ive been told to take clomid days 1-5...so how come i got my period if i didnt ovulate?


----------



## Kiki09

Hi Telly, you can still get your period and not ovulate, that is what pcos did with me, I had periods before I was on clomid, ranging from cd 32 - 37, but never ovulated, then I started clomid and they changed in cycle length first period was 29 days on first cycle of clomid, 2nd 32 days and both times I had very very light periods, one day of red, not overly heavy, prob classed as light to be honest and then by end of day 2 i was barely seeing anything.. day 3 was brown and finished by the end of it.. this 3rd cycle, I had a medium day 1, then light 2 days, then nothing, and got pregnant, we made sure bd from a week before we were due to ov , every other day, right up to night before I ov'd, my oh had to go away the day I ov and I was a bit worried but seems we had sent enough swimmers in lol


----------



## beauty

Can i ask wot the average day you seemed to ovulate on clomid? Only cd2 i started taking 50mg for 5 days and today is cd13, i havent done my opk yet but last night on cd12 it was negitive, have i still a good chance in ovulating?

I started the deed, from cd8 and were going every other day until ovulation and the day after ovulation too to cover all basis!
xx


----------



## laura6914

beauty said:


> Can i ask wot the average day you seemed to ovulate on clomid? Only cd2 i started taking 50mg for 5 days and today is cd13, i havent done my opk yet but last night on cd12 it was negitive, have i still a good chance in ovulating?
> 
> I started the deed, from cd8 and were going every other day until ovulation and the day after ovulation too to cover all basis!
> xx

hi Beauty hun, How you doing?
When did you ovulate before clomid? I have read that ovulation occure from 5-10 days after taking the last tablet. I started OV testing yesterday and getting faint lines so nothing yet but i normally OV around CD13 anyway which will be on Sunday. So fingers crossed. 
xxx


----------



## beauty

Well my ovulation is pants before clomid, due to pcos my cycles everywhere but my last cycle i ovulated around cd19 i think that was my best cycle yet!!

Im on cd13 today and did opk last night and negitive..
Just hoping it happens, im so scared the clomid wont do wot its suppose too!
How you getting on?
xx


----------



## laura6914

Just keep testing chick, it will happen. 
Im doing ok. Been having hot flushes in the evening and feeling very very teary but apart from that im fine. Just really praying that this clomid works and i get my :bfp:. 
xxx


----------



## beauty

I hope it works for me too huni so much!
I am at the gyno Tuesday no idea why i think its cause i rang them to see the consultant re when to start the clomid as i was spotting anyway the secretary booked me an appointment do you think i need to ask anything when i am there?
xx


----------



## laura6914

yeah you could suggest having bloods taken to see if you OVd as we dont seem to be being monitored like others do whilst taking it. 
Also demand your :bfp: and see if they can send me one to please hun. tehehe :happydance:


----------



## beauty

LOL
I do have the cd21 blood tests i have to go to the doctors for that, but i still would love that scanning to see my eggs growin!! lol but im not sure they offer that at all!!

I will be chasing our BFP babe dont worry!!
xx


----------



## laura6914

LOL thanks hunny, 

I think im the only one thaen that isnt getting monitored. No blood tests nothing, but i suppose thats cause i already ovulate on my own, what do you reacon?

xx


----------



## beauty

Not sure most ladies get something even if they ovulate on there own or not!!
Did you get clomid off the doctor or gyno?
You can go in yourself and request day21 tests at your doctors, have you had them before etc? x


----------



## laura6914

yeah i have had them before and they show that i ovulate. I had them off my GP. i tried to get them from the gyne but they would not put me on them for some reason they did not say. I them move areas and got a new GP and she put me on them without me even asking. 
xx


----------



## beauty

I wish my GP was that easy but he wouldnt have any of it, he referred me to gyno after ttc for a year, im on month 16th and only just started the clomid!!

I would just get the doctor to run cd21 tests then hun. To make sure there working xx


----------



## laura6914

I will book an appointment after this cycle if :bfn: and request them just to make sure. 

Feeling down again today. These tablets dont half play havok with your emotions. lol. 

xx


----------



## beauty

I sometimes feel ok then i feel like crap and emotional.. i just wish i knew these were working its so hard cause in my mind i keep thinkin there not working :(
xx


----------



## laura6914

Im the same hun, i feel like i pinned all my hopes on these tablets getting me pregnant and i know im going to get a :bfn: i can just feel it in my gut. The OH is telling me to stay positive, that they will work and that i will get my :bfp: this cycle but i just dont feel positive. :sad2:

xx


----------



## helen1234

i dont get monitoring from my gp, i had a success on clomid last year and i've jumped straight back in the saddle to concieve again as i'm 33 i dont want to waste another 4 yrs like i did last time.

the time i actualy thought there's no way i could be pregnant as we'd had a sudden death in the family around my ovulation, was the month i got my :bfp:


----------



## laura6914

Congrates Helen on youer clomid success im sorry to hear about the loss in the family as well. 
May i ask what cycle of clomide where you on when you conceived last time?
xx


----------



## amy_1234

beauty said:


> LOL
> I do have the cd21 blood tests i have to go to the doctors for that, but i still would love that scanning to see my eggs growin!! lol but im not sure they offer that at all!!
> 
> I will be chasing our BFP babe dont worry!!
> xx

Hi hows things, do you mind me asking what your day 21 blood test results were, I just got mine and they were 163.1 which is really high apparently, i wasn't ovulating before i went on the CLOMID i was getting 15/16 before the CLOMID. I just don't know when i ovulate its soooo frustrating.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Telly

Kiki09 said:


> Hi Telly, you can still get your period and not ovulate, that is what pcos did with me, I had periods before I was on clomid, ranging from cd 32 - 37, but never ovulated, then I started clomid and they changed in cycle length first period was 29 days on first cycle of clomid, 2nd 32 days and both times I had very very light periods, one day of red, not overly heavy, prob classed as light to be honest and then by end of day 2 i was barely seeing anything.. day 3 was brown and finished by the end of it.. this 3rd cycle, I had a medium day 1, then light 2 days, then nothing, and got pregnant, we made sure bd from a week before we were due to ov , every other day, right up to night before I ov'd, my oh had to go away the day I ov and I was a bit worried but seems we had sent enough swimmers in lol

awww im so happy for you your so lucky...can't wait till it's my turn..well ive been really stressed cause i think its not working and the only way to find out for sure is see my specialist the earliest i could get in is on the 30th it sucks cause ill b stressed until then and im on my secound round of clomid which is probably for nothing but hey who knows it could work this month!!...i shouldnt really be seeing him till next month he gave me clomid n said get a blood test on the 21st days and come back in 3months if nothings happened..hopefully when i go back in two weeks he will see that things need to be fixed like upping the dose or something..but as i said it could work this month and i dont get my blood test done till 2days after i see him hahaha..one more thing, my doc said i would ovulate around the 14th day so i dont even know what day to expect ovulation...in saying that does the 21st day progesterone test have to b done exactly 7days after ovulating? i was gunna get another ovulation kit but it could just b giving me false positives n a waste of money and im already on my 6th day of my cycle so i cant really start taking my temp to see if that works can i?


----------



## helen1234

laura6914 said:


> Congrates Helen on youer clomid success im sorry to hear about the loss in the family as well.
> May i ask what cycle of clomide where you on when you conceived last time?
> xx

i was on 50 mg days 2-6, i'm repeating the same this time, i've had a months break after 4 attempts and hence my cd on my ticker i've been given more clomid

hope it happens for you soon :)


----------



## beauty

amy_1234 said:


> beauty said:
> 
> 
> LOL
> I do have the cd21 blood tests i have to go to the doctors for that, but i still would love that scanning to see my eggs growin!! lol but im not sure they offer that at all!!
> 
> I will be chasing our BFP babe dont worry!!
> xx
> 
> Hi hows things, do you mind me asking what your day 21 blood test results were, I just got mine and they were 163.1 which is really high apparently, i wasn't ovulating before i went on the CLOMID i was getting 15/16 before the CLOMID. I just don't know when i ovulate its soooo frustrating.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Hi huni, i havent given my day21 tests yet, im only on cd14 of my first cycle of 50mg clomid so my bloods tests hopfully be given in another week or so..

I have no idea wot results etc mean, i am hoping to run through that with the gyno or the doctor when results are back. As if it shows no ovulation there have to up the dosage, however i am trying my best to get a positive on the opk so i know exactly when to give my bloods, as i know it has to be 7 days after ovulation and i had a negitive test last night and i dont think i am ovulating today which is cd14 so i think my cd21 tests need to be done a bit later on in my cycle!!

How are you hun? There good results arent they?
xx


----------



## laura6914

Hi beauty how you doing hun. I got a positive OPK yesterday and ovulated last night. The OH isnt back until this afternoon so think i may have missed it. :sad2:
xxx


----------



## amy_1234

Hi ladies, i am only on day 7 and i got a positive on my opk this morning, forgot to temp though so i will check that tommorow, how is everyone else getting on, has anyone else experienced early opk's???????


----------



## laura6914

Hey Amy hun, ive heard clomid can alter ovulation majorly. I OVd early this month to. Got mu positive OPK yesterday bedded this afternoon though so hoping im in with a chance. I would keep doing them over the next few days as they say you can get +OPKs for several days whilst on clomid. Not sure how true this is just read it on the net somewhere. 
xxx


----------



## winston83

well on day 15 was feelin great had been gettin jiggy plenty but then i got poorly and we havent dne it for the last 4 days now am thinkin that i have wasted a mnth of clomid as doc told us to bd days 11 to 18 its so stressful am feelin bit better today so hopin to get some in tomoro but dnt want to start feelin like omg missed it yesterday have to have it today if you no wot i mean still want it to be fun and spontaneouse like god ur hot get ur kit off lol does ne1 else ever feel like this or am i just weird lol


----------



## laura6914

Winston i normally feel like that so dont worry. 

I got my +OPK yesterday an OH was away so its all been a bit pressurised today to get the bedding in. Im a bit confused though. I read Ovulation occures 12-36 hours after your LH surge. I got my positive OPK at 2pm yesterday. I had sharpe pains on my right and left sides at 9pm last night. Bedded at 2:30 pmn this afternoon and now i have dull back ache and belly cramps similar to AF but not as painful. Could i still be ovulating now?

Im going mad. Posting everywhere on this site but no one seems to be replying. :wacko:

xxx


----------



## winston83

i dnt know i read that sperm lives for 3 days so am hopin i havent missed out if we get it on in mornin lol but it just all does ma head in rememberin dates and stuff xxxx how long have u been tryin xx


----------



## winston83

omg am i a bitch my best friend is gna have a baby and as much a i am happy 4 her i am sad 4 me i feel so selfish i do the whole oh am sooooo happy 4 u but on the inside i am crumbeling does this make me a bad person i love her to bits and am pleased 4 her just think she drinks and smokes and eats shit i dnt do ne of that and am tryin sooooooo hard y not me sorry girls for the rant lol xxxxx


----------



## amy_1234

laura, i wouldn't worry, i doubt you have missed it FX's for you chick!

winston i felt exactly the same when my best friend got pregnant i cried and everything but it gets better i promise, i always go and see little ryan every week love him to bits.

i really hope we all get our bfp's soon xxxx gud luck


----------



## winston83

thanx huni its soooo hard her baby due in may she keeps tellin me i will b preg b4 she drops but i am at the i doubt it stage lol just need 2 pull my head owt my arse and b posotive it will happen xxxx


----------



## laura6914

thanks Amy hun. Just hope i have done enough. How you feeling did you do your temp? Are you feeling any different? I actually feeling suprisingly positive which is good. 

Winston your not a bad person hunny. My sister had her little girl 5 months ago and when she told me she was pregnant i was absoltly devestated and i wont lie i wsnt even happy for her, i told her how stupid she was. She had only been with the dad a month and she already has a 3 year old and dont work, struggles for money and yet keeps popping them out willy nilly. I love my nieces to bits though and wouldnt change them for the world. I cried for hours on the phone to my mum when she told me she was expecting and i gave it the 'why me' speach. But everthing happens for a reason, im a strong believer in that and IT WILL happen. You just need to keep trying and as my mum keeps telling me 'Never give up'. 
xxx


----------



## amy_1234

Hi laura, my temp has gone down which is wierd lol, God knows whats going on!

I really hope we get our BFP'S soon i think we deserve them.xxxx gud luck all


----------



## laura6914

How weird i dont temp so not sure what its supposed to do but shouldnt it stay hight until AF, BFP?

Good luck hun. I think we all more than deserve our BFPs.

xxx


----------



## Kiki09

HI Amy, you temp can dip a little after ov, could be implanting!! mine was a litte up and down not major but slightly so dont worry, as long its not a big drop and it stays above the cover line.. how many days past ov are you?


----------



## beauty

laura6914 said:


> Hi beauty how you doing hun. I got a positive OPK yesterday and ovulated last night. The OH isnt back until this afternoon so think i may have missed it. :sad2:
> xxx

Im doing crap, its so not working for me, cd18 today and negitive opk yesterday.. i have no EWCM or anything!!
I dont think the 50mg is for me :(

cd11 ovulation thats real good!! 
xxxx


----------



## laura6914

You sure you have missed your surge? What time have you been testing in the day? Have you tried testing twice a day? I tested at 2pm got a positive tested agin at 4pm (when i usually test) and it was negative. Something told me to test at 2 and if i hadnt i would have missed the surge. When are your bloods chick?

Im 3DPO now and have been getting dull AF like cramps since 1DPO. Never had this in my life. Not sure if its a result of the clomid or what. i may start a new thred in here and see what i get. 

xxx


----------



## beauty

I dont know if i missed my surge or not babes, i am at work so can really only test when i get home!!
Did you notice EWCM or not when you ovualted?
Only i been lookin for that too and nothing :(

I gotta give cd21 tests on xmas eve gonna ring and get an appointment with the doctor, if i cant get in then i go at the next time there fit me in for my bloods.

Back at gyno tomoz so gonna say i havent seen a positive opk!
I did do the first opks wrong as i didnt hold my wee long enough but i am sure if going off my CM i havent ovulated yet..


xxxx


----------



## laura6914

You may have missed your surge by the sounds of it hun. 
I didnt have any EWCM at all and to be honest dont normally get it anyway. That that i notice. I have how ever had TMI COMING UP....... cludy creamy very wet and slippy CM and that is also fertile CM although the EWCM is better. (now that was a tounge twister. lol)

The surge happens so quickly and is so easy to miss. I had twinges when i actually felt the egg being released to. Ive never had that in my life. 

xx


----------



## beauty

I didnt feel anything from these tablets huni, bit emotional some days but thats it!!
Thats why i dont think they have worked..

xx


----------



## laura6914

Hopefully the bllod tests will bring you some good news hun. How long will it take for you to get the results back. Im so so nervous and so anxious to test, I will be testing the 28th. then on new years day and if BFN will have to wait to see if AF shows up on the 2nd-4th. 

xxx


----------



## beauty

No idea cause xmas period so it may take few days to get the results, i actually feeling like fookin all this ttc off at the min, these tabs just arent workin!!

I hope you get a nice surprise when you test huni a nice BFP :)


----------



## beauty

I got cloudy CM today so no idea if that means ovulation been or coming!! SO confusing TTC, i never thought it be sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hard!
xx


----------



## laura6914

Hun it could mean that ovulaton is approaching. 
Dont give up it will happen. What cycle of clomide is this again and what dosage?
xx


----------



## beauty

First cycle of clomid cd2 - cd 50mg..

I hope it means ovulation is coming :)
Babes do you just ever feel like you been ttc for so long that maybe its not meant to be? I am sorry to sound so negitive i just feel like real down today
x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

beauty said:


> No idea cause xmas period so it may take few days to get the results, i actually feeling like fookin all this ttc off at the min, these tabs just arent workin!!
> 
> I hope you get a nice surprise when you test huni a nice BFP :)

I've just read your threads and just to say that this month (1st round), I did so many OPKs and they all came back negative. However, I got my 21 day blood test result which was at 37, Guessing I did actually ovulate and the OPKs were wrong!!

Don't give up hope, I was expecting not to ovulate, but I did!! The blood test is the most accurate way hun.

I'm currently in Cd28, due AF this week. HPT was a :bfn:, but I'll keep on trying!!

Good luck. xx


----------



## laura6914

Good luck Tennyweeny.

Beauty hun i feel like that nearly every day. I have my good days and my bad days. Like this month OH was away the day that i got my OPK and i was like what the f***ing point in me taking these tablets when your not here but i didnt OV until the evening and he made it back within 24 hours to make sure we at leaset try to catch it. I cried so hard on the phone to my mum and told her that i cant do it anymore and that im giving up. She said that if you want something so badly that you wont stop until you get it and thats what im going to do. Ill keep going until i get there. 
Remind me i said all this next week when im having a down day plese babes. lol.
xxxx


----------



## beauty

My mum says exactly the same, if you want something so bad your keep going.. And of course i want it so bad, but xmas time is so hard for me with my sisters and friends visiting with their kids and i just feel like a right failure not ever even being pregnant!!

You know when you want something so bad, yet it feel so far away!!

xxxx


----------



## laura6914

no exactly what you mean hun. My sisterin law is 2 weeks away from giving birth to her little girl. My sister has two little girls and here is me. Blip nothing and sometimes in fact most of the time i do feel liek a right failure as a woman but i want it and i will get it. So will you. And when we do get their we will appreciate it so much more cause we would have been through so much to get there. 

xxx


----------



## beauty

Your right babes, i just gotta stay positive.. think need more positive attitude!!I know were get there soon 
xxx


----------



## laura6914

Hang on in there hunny. We are going through this together so im always here if you need to talk. xxx


----------



## laura6914

Beauty chick, i have just been going through all the ltttc pages and came across this post i thought it may give you hope:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi girls, I used to be a Lttcer with Pcos and Hypothyroidism.

Just wanted to say I used clomid 100mg for days 1-5 and I've recently found out through my scans that I ovulated on day 5 of the clomid cycle! I was doing opks from day 10 and never got a positive and was shocked when I got a bfp! So make sure that you are bding every other day from the last day of your tablet so you don't miss it! 

Hope that info helps someone


----------



## beauty

Thanks huni for finding this xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

laura6914 said:


> Beauty chick, i have just been going through all the ltttc pages and came across this post i thought it may give you hope:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi girls, I used to be a Lttcer with Pcos and Hypothyroidism.
> 
> Just wanted to say I used clomid 100mg for days 1-5 and I've recently found out through my scans that I ovulated on day 5 of the clomid cycle! I was doing opks from day 10 and never got a positive and was shocked when I got a bfp! So make sure that you are bding every other day from the last day of your tablet so you don't miss it!
> 
> Hope that info helps someone

Thanks for that hon. I suffer from PCO (no S! :)) and Hyperthyroidism (Graves') I'm on 3rd round of Clomid at the moment. Last cycle I bd'd every day from CD 12 - 18, but I was getting Ov like twinges soon after I took my last tablet, so I guess that may be the reason we weren't successful... :hugs:


----------



## amy_1234

Kiki09 said:


> HI Amy, you temp can dip a little after ov, could be implanting!! mine was a litte up and down not major but slightly so dont worry, as long its not a big drop and it stays above the cover line.. how many days past ov are you?

I got a positive opk on saturday morning so not quite sure. that was day 7 for me i am on 100mg of Clomid and my blood results have come back really high so i think it may be effecting the OPK's. it is just sooo hard to keep track of everything. we are just going to :sex: every other day until i get my :bfp:

:dust::dust:


----------



## amy_1234

Hi how is everyone doing, have we had any BFP's over the xmas period????


----------



## lovebabies

Im now 5DPO, but i think for me no BFP this month, I think i missed it :(
We BDed every day except the day i did O.... so there's still a change but I think its gonna be a BFN again:(


----------



## Teeny Weeny

amy_1234 said:


> Hi how is everyone doing, have we had any BFP's over the xmas period????


I am quite new to this but started round one of clomid in November. I have posted on this thread before, so in response to your question....YES!!!!!

Christmas Eve morning I checked again and got a :bfp:

Fingers crossed to all you ladies TTC...If it happened to me it WILL happen to you.... xx


----------



## winston83

hey girlies hope everyone had a great christmas and new year i went for my day21 bloods on the 22nd finally managed to get the results on the 31st my progesterone level was 29 and the fs sid this meant i didnt ovulate so have to increase clomid up to 100mg days 2-6 am on cycle day 34 now so just waiting for af to start so i can get going again a bit gutted coz was sort of hopin it would just work straight away like everyone but never mind will just have to keep trying anybody get any good news over the holidayss xxxx


----------



## MillieMoo

Winston, i'm sorry to hear about your results! At least you are going to up your dose so hopefully next month you will ov!

Good luck!


----------



## bells1980

Hi all
Anyone starting Clomid tonight??? I am just about to begin my first round of 50mg from CD 2-6. Fingerscrossed this is our month! Any advice?
Bells


----------



## Teeny Weeny

bells1980 said:


> Hi all
> Anyone starting Clomid tonight??? I am just about to begin my first round of 50mg from CD 2-6. Fingerscrossed this is our month! Any advice?
> Bells


Hi Bells, I started last month om the same dose and same days....I say just :sex: and :sex: just in case to catch the little egg....

It worked for me so FX'd for you honey. xx


----------



## laura6914

teeny weeny congrats on your BFP. 

Fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies. Heres hopig 2010 bring us some luck. 
I am 2 days late for AF dispite what my ticker says. I ovulated 2 days early and only have a 14 day LP so AF should have been due the 2nd. Had some AF cramps and nothing since, Just overwhelming tiredness. I holding off testing for a few more days. 

For anyone who is on the 2nd + round on clomid, did it delay your AF? Im normally bang on time, never normally late and do already ovulate on my own, just needed that little boost. 

xxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

I didnt know there was a clomid club!!!!! SWEETNESS! i started my 1st round of clomid on December 25,2009! :) Christmas day! yay right now we're bding everyother day goin in for blood work to check if i OV on CD 21 which is January 12th i believe thats just off the top of my head to lazy to go double check ATM lol but yeah im excited! i can not wait to see if i get a BFP this month! :happydance: Good Luck to ALL you ladies!!!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

so im reading all y'alls post and i'm seeing ppl saying that they OV on the day they took the last clomid Pill! that makes me very stress! coz i'm over here FREAKING out thinking DID we BD that day?!?!?!?!? omg did i miss it already?!!?! bc we had a date night on dec.30th (we have sex too..i think)i took my last clomid pill on dec.29 i was having lower right side back pain like OV pains midway thur our date night on dec.30th (thinking no way i cant be Oving this soon!):( great now i'm even more stress that i could have possibly missed it. this 2WW is gonna be a whole lot longer! i wish i woulda known this before i took the last pill! :( great so i just check my dates...and no we didnt have sex the day i took the last pill (dec.29th) bc my DH had duty that day which means he spent the night on the ship :( ! Oh my goodness :cry: i swear my hair is gonna fall out or i'm gonna pull it out from this TTC journey! *DEEP BREATH* i just gotta pray and give this to god!may he bless us ALL with healthy babies!SOON!! lol


----------



## Dancingkaty1

i dont get my smiley face on the clear blue ov test til 10 days after my last pill.....hoping that this 3rd cycle of clomid gets me my long awaited BFP!! x


----------



## MillieMoo

Hi Eskimobaby's!

From the sounds of it you have nothing to worry about. If you took your last pill on the 29th Dec you usually ov around 7-10 days later. I take my clomid on cd2-cd6 and ov on cd17 every month. So don't worry you definatley haven't missed it yet but start using OPK's so you can see if your getting close. Keep at it! Your still in with a good chance this month!


----------



## Eskimobabys

Thank You! :) im starting to use OPK's now


----------



## laura6914

hey everyone, how are we. Im on CD29 of a 28 day very regular bang on cycle. the thing is this month (first month of cloimd) i ovulated early on CD11 instead of 13 and as i always always have a 14 day LP that means AF should have shown on the 2nd. 
REALLY HOPE THIS ALL MAKES SENSE. :haha:

Well what i would like to know is did clomid delay your period at all and if so by how many days. Im getting BFNs and absolutly heart broken that i have a normal regular cycle before the god dam pills and now its totally off. 

xxx


----------



## amy_1234

Hi laura,

The CLOMID delayed my period by 2 days. xxxx gud luck i am keeping my FX's for you!


----------



## laura6914

hey Amy hun. Its altered mine i had an 18 day LP so i know what to expect now when i start my 2nd ound next month. Taking a break off it this month as the OH is away. how are things going for you?

xx


----------



## rhiansweet84

Hi, I've reluctantly come over to this section from TTC after 2 years. I don't have regular AF but it does very between 31 and 35 days so it's not too bad really. I have PCOS and the OB/GYN has given me clomid - I finished my 1st course on Christmas Day. Had dye twice in 5 years. I have a son who is nearly 4. How he's here is a miracle.
I am feeling so down right now because I've gotten back in touch with some old school friends and 8 of them are pregnant. What are the chances?
Sorry to put a dampner on you all but I just needed to get this off my chest x


----------



## laura6914

rhiansweet84 said:


> Hi, I've reluctantly come over to this section from TTC after 2 years. I don't have regular AF but it does very between 31 and 35 days so it's not too bad really. I have PCOS and the OB/GYN has given me clomid - I finished my 1st course on Christmas Day. Had dye twice in 5 years. I have a son who is nearly 4. How he's here is a miracle.
> I am feeling so down right now because I've gotten back in touch with some old school friends and 8 of them are pregnant. What are the chances?
> Sorry to put a dampner on you all but I just needed to get this off my chest x



i know the feeling all too well sweetie. My sister told me yesterday she is trying fr her 3rd. her 2nd is only 5 months old. it happens for her so easily and her circumstances are so not ideal to say the least. i had to pretned im happy for her and when i got off the phone i broke down. 
Hope the clomid gets you that BFP sweetie. xxx


----------



## amy_1234

laura6914 said:


> hey Amy hun. Its altered mine i had an 18 day LP so i know what to expect now when i start my 2nd ound next month. Taking a break off it this month as the OH is away. how are things going for you?
> 
> xx

Hi Laura,

I'm doing ok, getting a bit fed up of waiting and really can't understand why us ladies have to try so hard. its soo annoying.

I am due on on Monday but i had a bit of blood this morning so it is probebly getting ready to come this month.

I really hope you get your :bfp: soon because you deserve it we all do! gud luck hun. xxx


----------



## laura6914

thanks sweetie. we do deserve it after going through all this. 

spotting? do you normally get that before af. here is hoping its implantation bleeding. keeping everything crossed for you hun. 

xxx


----------



## winston83

well got af on 5th so started 2nd round of clomid on 6th till 10th at 100mg have got some opks this month but nurse phoned me and said she wants me to go in for a scan in bowt 2 weeks she didnt really explain y so can any1 tell me please cheers girly whirls am off for a fish finger buttie yummie lol:happydance:


----------



## laura6914

morning Winston, your scan will probably be to ceck the size of your follicles. Im not 100% so dont take it as gospel someone else may be able to help more. 

Im not being monitored at all in the slightest so im only taking a guess at what i have read about clomid and other ladies that are taking it. 

xxx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

yeah it will be for a follicular scan....to check their size. On my 1st cycle of clomid i had that & it was lovely to know that they were good sizes & then had another scan a week later which confirmed i def did ov. The only downer was got my hopes up sooo much & didnt get a bfp.....never mind at least i know its working....im on my 3rd cycle now & got my smiley face this morning!!! :) just wish hubby could hurry up home from work lol x


----------



## laura6914

good luck for this month dancingkaty: get him home and get bedding. :happydance:

xx


----------



## Mrs_N

hi girls, mind if I join you? 
dh have been TTC our first for 1 year now - 10 cycles and ovulated only twice.
Been to see my GP again today and got my prescription for Clomid, so once AF arrives I'll be starting on 50mg. 
Should I take it morning or evening or doesn't it matter?


----------



## Eskimobabys

Mrs_N said:


> hi girls, mind if I join you?
> dh have been TTC our first for 1 year now - 10 cycles and ovulated only twice.
> Been to see my GP again today and got my prescription for Clomid, so once AF arrives I'll be starting on 50mg.
> Should I take it morning or evening or doesn't it matter?

i took mine ate 6:20 everyday and only got hot flashes it didnt make me sick wich eer u prefer if it makes you sick then take it at night so you'll sleep thur most of the :sick: feelings


----------



## amy_1234

laura6914 said:


> thanks sweetie. we do deserve it after going through all this.
> 
> spotting? do you normally get that before af. here is hoping its implantation bleeding. keeping everything crossed for you hun.
> 
> xxx

Hi Laura, I only usually get spotting a couple of hours before period starts, This is more of a pinky discharge sorry tmi, i had it yesterday and a little bit today, My friend has also said it could be implantation bleeding, we will wait and see because i don't plan on testing untill i am late to aviod any disapiontment i will keep you informed!

xxxxx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

im on my 3rd cycle of clomid....1st cycle i took it at night bout 6pm and then 2nd n 3rd cycle i have taken it in morning bout 7.30am....have found no difference to be honest....no side effects.....xxx


----------



## winston83

thanks 4 replys girls finally got to talk to my fertility nurse today and she confirmed scan would be to check on follicles she said because my progesterone level was 29.8 and she said 30 would show ov they want to make sure that i dont overstimulate by increasing to 100mg so going on thursday then again nxt tuesday to c wots crackin in there like u am worried i mite get a bit excited if everything looks good coz then if it dnt happen ill b thinkin wot went wrong oh well will just have 2 wait and c love bubbles and babies 2 u all xxxx


----------



## laura6914

hi Mrs N and welcome t the thread. I took mine in the morning and suffered really bad headaches and hot flushes in the evening so next month i will be taking it on a night time. I hope it works for you. 

Amy- really hope its implantation bleeding. let us know when you test. gt my fingers crossed for you. 

Winston- good luck on the scan. ie to see they are keeping an eye on it. 

xxx


----------



## amy_1234

Thanks Laura, I will let you know

wen do you start your second round and have you had any day 21 blood tests?????


----------



## laura6914

OH is away this month so im having a break from it. I will start it next month when AF arrives. Nope not having bloods done but i ovulate on my own anyway so there is no need to. I started having bloods done last year when i got diagnosed with PCSO and it showed ovulation. Clomid just gives me that little push. 

Im hoping i get my BFP this year. My sister has started tring for her 3rd. He 2nd is only 5 months old and she falls so easily. I just know it will ahppen for her before me. I could pull my hair out. xxx


----------



## amy_1234

laura6914 said:


> OH is away this month so im having a break from it. I will start it next month when AF arrives. Nope not having bloods done but i ovulate on my own anyway so there is no need to. I started having bloods done last year when i got diagnosed with PCSO and it showed ovulation. Clomid just gives me that little push.
> 
> Im hoping i get my BFP this year. My sister has started tring for her 3rd. He 2nd is only 5 months old and she falls so easily. I just know it will ahppen for her before me. I could pull my hair out. xxx

I know how you feel, the same sort of thing keeps happening to me with friends and family, Stay positive because the chances of concieving in the first 3 months are very high so you will probebly catch on your 2nd or 3rd.

I am keeping everyhting crossed for you and sending you lots of :dust: gud luck hun xxx


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies i'm on my first cycle of clomid ... gyno put me on clomid as i have close to never ovulated on my own before and so only had AF a few times ever in my life ...

i was just wondering what the chances of me ovulating and getting pregnant are i hear so many conflicting stories i must admit tho the majority are possitive sayin that they got pregnant on 2nd 3rd round .... i was just wondering if any ladies were in my situation and got pregnant with clomid? xx

i was also wondering if its recomended to take the progesterones on cd16 to 26 as before clomid i had used this every month to have AF xx


----------



## misskat29

Hi Ladies,

Can i join your club?! i maybe here a bit early as i'm not on clomid.

Last week i had the results from my ultrasound scan and the doc thinks it have pcos.....they want to do my bloods again, just to check my hormones aren't still high from mc in oct - so am having them taken on thursday and will see what happens from there.

The doc has mentioned putting me on clomid tho - so i thought i'd go on your thread and see what the story is with it.

Good luck everyone with their BFP's i look forward to reading your success stories. x


----------



## laura6914

Welcome Kissy and misskat. 

Kissy, im not sure about all the Odds. I believei have read that the chance of ovulation within the first 3 cycles are 60% so thats a good start. Unfortunatly clomid wont make you get pregnant, it only gives you the tools you need to get pregnant ie the egg if that makes sense. I pinned all my hopes on getting my BFP the first round and my world fell apart when i got AF. I cant help you with the progesterone question as i have never been on it. I hope you arent waiting too long for your BFP hun. Are you taking your clomid of an evening? I would reccomend that you do as i had the most horrific headaches when taking it in the day time. 

Misskat:- Hope your scan results come back ok. Sorry to hear about your MC also :hugs:
Clomid is one of the cheapest fertility drugs and the first step on the ladder so to speak. I will be starting me second cycle next month. Having a break this month as OH is away in the army. he is marching from Scotland to London bless him. Anyway back to the topic, lol, do you have regular periods ect as i have PCSO but very mild. I Ovulate on my own and have regular periods. Just need that little boost. 

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

thanks laura xx i remain open minded as weather it'll get me ovulated or not i know that were tryin our best at tryin so if i ovulate then i don't see why we shouldn't get pregnant so fingers crossed ... i'm taking it in an afternoon but i have no headache's , my skin is drier than usual n i've developed a little rash on my right hip but its not red or anything just a few little under the skin spots that seem to be goin today ... i have felt uncomfy tho when getting off to sleep since startin clomid i've had to sleep on my right side other than this things are goin great xx


----------



## laura6914

ah glad to hear your finding it ok. I had horrendous headaches that were constant but that was only the 5 days whilst taking the tablets. The i have hot flushes of a night time and wnet very irritable and moody. Poor OH didnt know if he was coming or going bless him. lol. The success rates on Ovulation are really good. Are you using OPKs and having bloods done to check for ovulation?

I really hope it happens for you soon. I have 2 more rounds of 50mg left then its back to the GP. As im not seeing a gyne at the minute (that last one was absolute s**t and with all the stress i just discharged myself and went to a new GP thats who gave me the clomid) im dreading that if clomid dont work for me its back to the gyne i go. Not looking forward to that happening at all. Ill be here forever otherwise. 

xx


----------



## misskat29

laura6914 said:


> Welcome Kissy and misskat.
> 
> Misskat:- Hope your scan results come back ok. Sorry to hear about your MC also :hugs:
> Clomid is one of the cheapest fertility drugs and the first step on the ladder so to speak. I will be starting me second cycle next month. Having a break this month as OH is away in the army. he is marching from Scotland to London bless him. Anyway back to the topic, lol, do you have regular periods ect as i have PCSO but very mild. I Ovulate on my own and have regular periods. Just need that little boost.
> 
> xxx

Hi, Thanks for the reply and welcome laura6914

Spoke some more with my doc, and he said i have several small cysts on both of my ovaries. MY first lot of blood results came back as high prolactine (mine are 640 should be 500, and high testosterone mine are 4.7 should be 2.9), but as i say these are being repeated as they aren't sure if they are still up from mc.....so thursday is when i have them redone.

I have no other sign of pcos, other than irregular cycles. i'm not overweight, nor do i have excess hair etc, and i must ovulate to get pregnant july 09 - i just don't know how frequently i ovulate. i've never seen a + opk, and i've tested every day since af. although have given up since being told i may have pcos.

good luck for a bfp soon


----------



## laura6914

HI misskat, i have been on here a while. Im the same as you. I have mild PCSO with no side effects. No irregular periods. Ovulate on a monthly basis. but the scan shown that i do have a few cycts. I think the person who done the scan got it allllll wrong for me....... lol. i wish. 

Im sorry to hear about your loss hunny. I ant imagine having to go through that after TTC for as long as i have. 

Hope you get your BFP soon to. 

xx


----------



## misskat29

just a question to ladies with irregular cycles and on clomid.....

Does taking clomid give you regular periods ie every 30 days? or will they stay irregular, but i'll defo ovulate?


----------



## misskat29

laura6914 said:


> HI misskat, i have been on here a while. Im the same as you. I have mild PCSO with no side effects. No irregular periods. Ovulate on a monthly basis. but the scan shown that i do have a few cycts. I think the person who done the scan got it allllll wrong for me....... lol. i wish.
> 
> Im sorry to hear about your loss hunny. I ant imagine having to go through that after TTC for as long as i have.
> 
> Hope you get your BFP soon to.
> 
> xx

I've not been trying as long as you, so i can't imagine to feel your frustration.

Why do you not get told how hard baby making actually is? no one ever tells you of all the bad things pcos, mc etc etc if i knew i'd have started trying before now, i'm 30 this year and so wanted a baby by my 30th birthday. Thats gone out the window now


----------



## laura6914

I think clomid does bring some sort of normallity to your periods but i was always regular before so i cant quote for definite. It did lengthen my luthel phase to 17/18 days instead of 14 though. 

I know, i wish they would have told me. I was told by my GP that PCSO is herreditory (sp) which its not in my case. Or can be cased by long use of BC. im never ever going on the pill again. They miss all the risks out when putting you on the pill and that too which has annoyed me. 

Have you had a lap or HSG to make sure your tubes and things arent blocked. My freind who is 30 was TTC for over a year. she had the Lap and fell withint 2 months.


----------



## xkissyx

hi laura i do get the moodiness however its kinda settled now when takin the clomid i was all over the place .... my gyno gave me 50mg to start with and he said gp will do 21day bloods i'm not using opk's however were doin the dance very other day so we will for sure catch the lil eggy i hope ... i am temping tho ..

i was told if i hadn't ovulated this month on 50mg then next cycle it will be 100mg..

i am goin to see if fertility friend detects ovulation and if not i'll take the progesterone as usual because no ovulation = no AF i am guessing i will have to research the progesterone thing a little but saying that if i did get pregnant and took the progesterone this cycle .. it's usual effects force AF however if i am pregnant my progesterone levels will stay high and so i shouldn't have AF ...

now i just thought 2 much about it n confusin myself hehe oh my choices choices xx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi girls....im on cycle 3 of clomid...50mg days 2-6.....

has anyone noticed ovulation pains since being on clomid that they didnt notice b4 they started it?? the last 2 mths ive got my smiley face & then that evening have had bad aches in lower back & then it moves to my lower pelvic area......so bad that i had to have a hot water bottle this mth!!! only lasted about 5 hrs...wasnt sharp pains on either side was just a general bad ache in the middle...kinda like period pains!! was this ovulation???xx


----------



## bexjane

I have just got my results from the 1st month of clomid.. My levels were only 3.3 :( 
Im now waiting for AF for my second month.. Im only on 50mg and the doctors do not want to up the dose to 100mg till my review in feb..
Anybody had any experiance with clomid on the same dose where they did not ovulate one month but did the next?
Iv read lots of posts about people not ovulating on their first month, then they get the dosage upped and then they ovulate. 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## laura6914

morning all. 

bexjane, sorry your results werent great. I wish i could help more. Im not being monitored on clomid as i ovulate on my own already. i am due to start my second month on clomid in feb.

Dancingkaty- i had OV pans on it last month. I got my pos OPK at 2pm and then had sharpe OV pains in my right ovary at 9pm and then in the left ovary in the moring the following day. A very weird experiance. lol.

Kissy- did you do any research. you confused the hell out of me to but thats not hard to do. :rofl: hope you found some answers.


xxx


----------



## xkissyx

hehe sorry hun ... i did do research but it was rather conflicting some sites said don't bother taking it as clomid will allow AF and clomid has to be takin a maximum of 30 day before taking next lot .... i had a long time looking on fertility friend at weather those ladies who took progesterone after clomid had misscarried or gone on with the pregnancy's again it was conflicting ... 

the trouble is i can't get hold of my gyno as he was a referrel and i havn't a direct number of sorts for him and my gp hasn't a clue about anything fertility related i asked him last time weather or not i should keep taking it and he simply answered i'm not sure n shrugged his shoulders n then said do what u feel is right lol i was like yer... cheers doc! ...

in theory clomid should do the job so i'll leave it to do its job ... oh i also gave in and baught some opk's i wasn't goin to but fertility friend reckons ovulation will be on monday so want to make sure i attept to detect it ..

does anyone else find it hard to get comfy to goto sleep after taking clomid? xx


----------



## Carrie29

Hi Ladies

I'm not in the club yet, but i hope you don't mind me asking.. how did you get prescribed clomid?, did you just get it from your GP or did they have to refer you to a fertility clinic first?.. Im in the UK.

Cheers


----------



## xkissyx

i was given it after various tests including having blood tests every cycle for a few months, ultrasound and me charting after all investigations i was referred to gyno of possible PCOS ( even tho US and blood tests ruled this out) and it turned out to be low progesterone that was cause by not ovulating ... 
i went 7 months without AF which got me thinking ... and so spoke to gp

have you spoke to your GP already? i think in the uk a GP can't perscibe it and you have to be referred to a gyno who will perscribe it if you need it ... it has to be given by a gyno as not taking it correcly can cause alot of issues and do more harm than good ..
also in uk it is only permitted for 3 cycles xx


----------



## kmj82

hi, i'm new to this site. i'm starting on my first clomid cycle few days from now and i have decided to find something about this therapy. we are really trying to conceive for months but to no success because i am diagnosed with pcos. i'm really hoping i'd find interesting stuff around here.


----------



## xkissyx

welcome kmj82 ..

i'm on my first cycle of clomid after 11 months of trying turns out my ovaries don't let the little eggs go ..

this site is great for info it's very supportive if u don't know just ask and sure enough somebody will have some sort of idea ..

fingers crossed you get possitive results soon xx


----------



## kmj82

xkissyx said:


> welcome kmj82 ..
> 
> i'm on my first cycle of clomid after 11 months of trying turns out my ovaries don't let the little eggs go ..
> 
> this site is great for info it's very supportive if u don't know just ask and sure enough somebody will have some sort of idea ..
> 
> fingers crossed you get possitive results soon xx


yeah that can quite be frustrating.. but i'm keeping my hopes up. it's really hard not knowing what's ahead of you


----------



## xkissyx

it sure is and its such a mental and emotional drain at times.. when i first started TTC i thought great stuff i'll get pregnant soon within a few months how nieve of me! as we've had it drilled into us at a young age unprotected sex = baby... i'm glad its taken so long tho and i no more about my body and i'm sure that when it does finally happen i'll have a greater appriciation of pregnancy than i would have had a year ago ...

there's plenty of success stories when women have taken clomid so were that bit further now xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi all- I've posted a few questions before and have just started clomid- someone pointed me in the direction of this thread!

Please can I join in :hugs:

I have just started my first round of clomid (50mg days 2-6) I am about to take the 4th tablet tonight- which is my CD5.

I have always had very irregular cycles with no signs of ovulation in 6 years (don't think i ever have)- hoping this works! :thumbup:


----------



## xkissyx

welcome babyloulou ... 

think there's a few ladies here on the first cycle and some going soon ... i took the last pill friday so ovulation is due anytime for me i'm so excited and really hoping that my first ovulation ever will be this month ...

fingers crossed for you babyloulou xx


----------



## babyloulou

oooo fingers crossed for you xkissyx - really, really hope you ovulate! Is this your first cycle? Do you ever ovulate without it?


----------



## xkissyx

thanks hun ... i've never ovulated accordin to gyno i had issues since puberty docs said it was my weight (i was 14 n they wanted me on a diet!) and everytime i went they said i never started AF coz of weight n i was just a late one .. so aged 17 i had my very first AF n then i was put on the pill and after the pill i had a 6 month break no AF so they put me on implant i had that removed in feb09 and no AF for 7 months so was sent to gyno and after months of waiting and tests it was official i've never ovulated accordin to gyno i just need a kick start n i should be ok so he gave me clomid and i am patiently waiting to see if clomid works xx

so exicted at my possible first ovulation xx


----------



## laura6914

hello everyone. 

Kissy how you doing. Sorry i havent been on a lot. Been workign until silly o'clock and just been floating about. How are you feeling. Clomid treating you ok?

Hello and welcome to all the new ladies. Hope your all well. 

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

hi laura am doing good thanks .... how are you doing? 

as for the clomid is going well... bought some opk's and they turned up this mornin so hopefully start using them this afternoon bought plenty so going to test twice a day ....

not sure if clomid did this or the big freeze but my skin is soooo dry and flaky this week especially on my legs xx


----------



## laura6914

yeah im well thanks hun. Really missing my OH at the minute. He is away for another 3 weeks. Im pulling my hair out. lol. 

Yey on the OPKs. i test once a day and then start testing twice closer to OV. I should start testing today but dont finish work until 8. I know the OH is not here and there is no poinyt in testing but i have just started tempting so want to figure out what my pattern is. 

Its been snowing here today again. I managed to get into work though dispite others not being bothered. It could be the clomid hun although that never happened to me. 

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

i'm sorry your OH is away for a while ... a weekend is always 2 much time away from mine can imagine how much u miss him ...

fertility friend reckons my fertile days are going to start friday and ovulation monday so we'll see ...

we've had snow here all day but it's very light so i'm doubting it will selltle to much more than we already had which i'm glad of as things have just starting to get back to normal xx


----------



## laura6914

tell me about it. We went to Cheshire, Hyde a few weeks ago as thats where OH family is from so we went to visit. The snow was a nightmare. Its all bloody hills as well. lol.i let him do the driving. 

Time just goes so slow when he is away i hate it. Just counting down the days. Im slightly enjoying not have the stress of TTC though to be honest although i do wish he was here to try. 

Oh thats good then hun. Keep testing and im sure it will happen. You will have to post pics of your OV tests on here and keep us updated. 

xx


----------



## xkissyx

i live quite close to hyde .. i live in dukinfield so right next door really .. small world hehe 

i am going to am hopin for a great progression i tried looking today to see if any ladies had put some progessions on and most just stick the possitives up there xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hi ladies!! First time clomid user here and had great results!!!! 
My follicular scan today revealed the following:
1 @ 22x24
1 @ 26x26
1 @ 21x25

can we say GIANT? lol, had an LH surge yesterday and the technitian, who i might add couldnt stop complementing my ladies lol, said it looks like im ovulating right now!!!

Does anyone know what the chances are that all 3 eggs will be released?? Im not getting the trigger shot cause no IUI this cycle.


----------



## xkissyx

thats great news sonya .. i'm not sure if all 3 will be released as i don't no much about the folicular scan i'm just bein monitored by 21 day bloods ..

fingers crossed that this is your cycle xx


----------



## babyloulou

xkissyx- I've never ovulated either- been charting for about 3 years now- never had any signs of ovulation.

I hope we both ovulate!!! x


----------



## xkissyx

as do i hunni xx 

the wierd thing wi me is the gyno aint got a clue why i don't ovulate as al is so called "normal" inside and cervix is healthy xx


----------



## babyloulou

They say I only have mild PCO (no 'syndrome' on the end) - just very slight cysts on both ovaries, not enough to be concerned about apparently, and no ovulation at all. I don't have any of the other signs/problems associated with PCOS.

I hardly ever had AF until a few years ago. Used to have AF about once a year (even went 18 months once)- then someone recommended acupuncture. I started going and began having periods every 40-65 days. Still no ovulation though!


----------



## rhiansweet84

I'm in the same boat as you. I already have one child concieved naturally but it's taking so long again the doc gave me clomid :)


----------



## xkissyx

wtg! babyloulou at least your able to keep track of AF now am glad acupuncture worked for you i've told my OH if clomid doesn't work then were going to try that next..

how much do you pay for you acupuncture and how long have you been doing it? 

rhiansweet84 .. welcome and hope you get your BFP soon xx


----------



## xkissyx

i had it in my mind that conceiving your first child would be hardest ... but didn't think a 2nd or 3rd would be that difficult gosh how the female body is so so complicated xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

wow ovulation hurt sooo much!!!!!!! it felt like a giant cramp from my pelvic bone alll they way up to my rib cage and it stayed like that for a while?! has that ever happened to anyone before? is ovulation supposed to be THAT painful? xxx thanks ladies


----------



## babyloulou

Wow sonyabazonya- that sounds painful! I'll take it though if it means I'll ovulate!! Is this your first cycle of clomid? Did you ovulate on your own before it? I hope your pain is going 

xkissyx- I started acupuncture 3 years ago in Feb. I gave up for about 3 months earlier this year as I was downhearted he hadn't got me ovulating yet- but as soon as I gave up AF completely stopped again for the 3 months!!! I started going back and got AF 2 days after the first appointment back! So it definitely does something for me even if it can't push my body the whole way! It costs me £37 a session. It also manages to keep my Tinitus (constant ringing in the ears) under control! 

Do you want to be TTC buddies xkissyx since we are at the same stage?? I have started a thread in the TTC buddies section. Have you had any signs of ovulation yet? What CD are you on now? xx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

im so confused & annoyed at the minute :( im on 3rd cycle of clomid 50mg days 2-6 & im due on 24th jan....due to have a lap & dye the week after!!! but still havnt got a date as the paperwork is taking sooo long for the poxy docs & hospital to sort out, it took a week for 2 letters to be faxed which in theory should take a minute shouldnt it. Ive got a consultation with my surgeon on mon afternoon...hoping i can get my mrsa screening done there & then as that takes a week to come back. I tried explaining to the secretary i dont know if i should be starting my 4th cycle of clomid at end of jan or not??? if i def have the op say the 27th then i should be recovered by the time im ovulating so im thinking in that case i could go on to cycle 4 of clomid.....if i dont get the op done then & the date comes through for feb & i start the clomid then it will be a waste of a mth.....only have 3 more cycle to take so dont wanna waste any.....

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

babyloulou said:


> Wow sonyabazonya- that sounds painful! I'll take it though if it means I'll ovulate!! Is this your first cycle of clomid? Did you ovulate on your own before it? I hope your pain is going
> 
> xkissyx- I started acupuncture 3 years ago in Feb. I gave up for about 3 months earlier this year as I was downhearted he hadn't got me ovulating yet- but as soon as I gave up AF completely stopped again for the 3 months!!! I started going back and got AF 2 days after the first appointment back! So it definitely does something for me even if it can't push my body the whole way! It costs me £37 a session. It also manages to keep my Tinitus (constant ringing in the ears) under control!
> 
> Do you want to be TTC buddies xkissyx since we are at the same stage?? I have started a thread in the TTC buddies section. Have you had any signs of ovulation yet? What CD are you on now? xx

sounds expensive but if it does the job ... i can relate to the rin ging in the ears since bein a baby i've had ear infections and as a result i get ringin in the ears quite often especcially when i have a cold ..

am on my way to join you...

i havn't any ovulations signs yet even tho i havn't a clue what they are hehe but been testing with the opk's 2 days ago they were no colour and now it's a faint line (visible without squinting) ..... i am a little worried as according to fertility friend i am suppossed to be on my most fertile days however my temps are all over the place and the opk's are not that dark ... on the otherhand cm is between watery and creamy so hoping thats a little sign something is happening xx


----------



## xkissyx

Dancingkaty1 said:


> im so confused & annoyed at the minute :( im on 3rd cycle of clomid 50mg days 2-6 & im due on 24th jan....due to have a lap & dye the week after!!! but still havnt got a date as the paperwork is taking sooo long for the poxy docs & hospital to sort out, it took a week for 2 letters to be faxed which in theory should take a minute shouldnt it. Ive got a consultation with my surgeon on mon afternoon...hoping i can get my mrsa screening done there & then as that takes a week to come back. I tried explaining to the secretary i dont know if i should be starting my 4th cycle of clomid at end of jan or not??? if i def have the op say the 27th then i should be recovered by the time im ovulating so im thinking in that case i could go on to cycle 4 of clomid.....if i dont get the op done then & the date comes through for feb & i start the clomid then it will be a waste of a mth.....only have 3 more cycle to take so dont wanna waste any.....
> 
> xxx


aww hun i hope it's all sorted soon enough for you there's nothing worse than being stuck in limbo .. keep your chin up and fingers crossed for your BFP real soon xx


----------



## harmonygirl72

I haven't been on here in awhile, but I will be starting 75mg of Clomid tomorrow. I have already tried 2 rounds of 50mg, one with IUI, with no luck. :( So, here's hoping this will do the trick!

Mary


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Harmonygirl72!! We're all here with you- all hoping for the same thing! Good luck to us all! Anyone have any ovulation signs yet...?


----------



## laura6914

hello all, hope you are all well. I have read back through the pages of posts. Just thought i would pop in and say hi.

xx


----------



## xkissyx

hi harmonygirl welcome and fingers crossed for you x

hi laura and babyloulou xx

i think i am actually going to ovulate i'm so excited i've been getting a little achin in my sides but no cramps i have some sort of ewcm and also my opk's are getting darker xx


----------



## babyloulou

Wooooooo xkissyx!!! Yes! I really hope you do! What CD are you on? No signs for me yet- I'm on CD9. Come and join me on my buddy list 

https://https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/255789-age-30-trying-conceive-5yrs-polycystic-ovaries-no-ovulation-motility-issues-1st-round-clomid-buddy.html

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## xkissyx

i'm on cd12 n FF reckons ovulation is gunna be on monday but i think it may be tuesday .. just fingers crossed i get an ovulation at least XX

it's not letting me join just yet i'll keep tryin tho ...


----------



## babyloulou

Why do you think Tuesday? How dark are OPK's? Maybe it will be monday if they're already getting dark!! Good luck i really hope it happens! Are you having 21 day bloods?

Hi Laura :hi: How are you?


----------



## princessjulia

hi i would like to join clomid club i start my 2nd round in 2 wks


----------



## xkissyx

welcome princess x 

i aint sure tbh hehe i just kinda guessed it at that the lines are defo visible just not as dark as control line .. they may get darker tonight or tomz .... i'm havin 21day bloods done yer just gotta phone to be booked in wi nurse .. they always end up sendin me to hospital for em tho because i don't like to part wi my blood hehe ... everytime i have bloods done i end up coming home with bruises allover ma arms and hands ... last time they got it out the back of ma hand and once i went the bottle was faulty n broke n burst ma vein at same time hal ma arm was bruised for weeks .... the things we do to achieve pregnancy ah well it'll all be worth it in the end xx


----------



## winston83

hey girls hows things im on cd11 0f cycle 2 at 100mg days 2 - 6 went for a trackin scan yesterday but she told me she cudnt tell me anything she measured a lot even thou i cant produce eggs frm left side as there is no tube she still had to look at ovary am feelin a bit shit pardon my french she scanin me again tuesday to look at thickness of linin just feels like they never want to tell u nething like wot it should look like and wot u look like in comparison to the norm just want some definates insted of maybes lol oh well will just have to suck it up and crack on xxx


----------



## laura6914

HI babylou, how are you hun?

Kissy- YEY on the ovulation. Where does FF tell you when expected OV is cause im using that to track my BBT and im absolutly useless at it. lol. 

As for me. I didnt take my second round of clomid this month as the OH was supposed to be away. Well guess who turned up and suprised me on Thursday. OH did! :happydance: and to top it off i either ovulated on Friday or i will be Ovulating today. Temps look like i may have ovulated on CD112 but OV tests yesterday are getting darker. Its all so confusing. 

xx


----------



## xkissyx

ooo fingers crossed for you hun x

FF predicted it on the calendar part it showed all weekend as my fertile time and ovulation predicted as monday ... all weekend i've had wet feeling cm and plenty of it just not had the excm is wet still good enough?? i was quite happy with that as never get it .... the ic's aint gettin any darker but fingers crossed that tomz they do ... got BD in just incase hehe xx


----------



## laura6914

Yeah hun water CM is very good. not everyone gets the eWCM, i know i dont. My FF looks as though i OVd on Friday which would be antastic as bedded thursday night, Friday am and pm, saturday am and pm and today am so all my bases are covered. Just hope thats the case. Think im going to give up on the OPKs and just relpy on my temps. 

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

yayyy go you fingers crossed hun and how sweet of your OH to surprise you like that...

i think after this month i'm just gunna stick with FF and takin temps it seems to be the less stressfull option as now i'm questioning which is right FF or the opk's .. i do favour FF tho as i doubt my body will lie to me and the opk's could be messed up by user control xx


----------



## laura6914

totally agree. You temp will only raise after OV where as your body can gear up for OV and not actually release an egg so you can still get +OPKs. the only thing is temping only tells you after you OV and not before so i think i will stick to both as confusing as they are. lol. 

xx


----------



## xkissyx

lol i'd just go with whats easier for you i reckon if we BD every other day we'll manage to catch it and it'll be enough ... i just don't wanna mess things up as i was only permitted 3 cycles of clomid xx


----------



## laura6914

i was only given three cycles of it to. I skipped this month as her wasnt supposed to be here for OV and if needs be (hopefully i wont need it) ill be due to start my second cycle the 2nd Feb. 

xx


----------



## xkissyx

yer same ere if AF shows up on time i'll be startin on 2nd i am hoping i won't have to bother tho and a BFP is here instead xx


----------



## babyloulou

I hope you do too xkissyx. Are you still having ovulation signs? I have none yet- and my opks are almost blank :-( I'm hoping they pick up!


----------



## xkissyx

i'm sure they'll pick up soon hun mine took a while to get darker even tonight the line is there just not as dark as control line .. saying that they are IC's so will prob just darken the hour before ovulation hehe FF is still countin on tomz so we'll see .... my cm was even wetter tonight so all lookin good 

i'm sooo excited my first ever ovulation is on its way xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hi babylou! Yes this is my first time using clomid at 50 mg day 4-8, i ovulated on Thursday, and wow how painful lol. I do ovulate usualy the dr. gave me clomid to make better quality eggs. My last few ovulations i produced eggs that were only 15mm this time one got to 26! the rest were 24! lol hopefully this will be everyones last cycle of desperately trying to get pitter pattering feet round the house! Good luck ladies xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laura6914

Yey on the OV kissy you must be getting close. As for me FF now puits me at 3 DPO and i didnt use clomid this month so im glad im definitly working on my own. I knew that anyway buit first month of charting and actually seeing it is great. 

Hi Sonya, nice to met you. What pains did you get when ovulating. I tend to get shrp pains on one of my ovaries and then a mild back ache. Finges crossed you caught that little eggy. :happydance:

xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Had really sharp pains, then it felt like my whole midsection (from pevic bone til ribcage) was one giant cramp, it was hard to walk bend etc. im 4 dpo, and my nipples hurt sooo badly its so weird. and i got a really bad backache... is this normal?


----------



## laura6914

thats sounds normaly to me hun. Sounds like what i had last month whilst on clomid. the cramps lasted until about 7dpo for me as well although they werent that painful just like a dull ache. 

xx


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies .... 

glad to hear your body is working on it's own .. is 3 days ago when OH made a visit? 

i felt a wierd bad pain last night in my right side it felt like a muscle pull very wierd can't rem ever feeling it before, i did another opk last night and it was the darkest yet it was very close to control colour so going to do another this afternoon to compare but they have defo got darker since cd9 ... i still have some mild backache n i found it wierd i got the pain on the right when its my left side thats been givin me grief 

i am soooo excited to my upcoming ovulation when i saw opk last night i went to OH and i'm like " look look were going to ovulate see" he simply said great stuff lol xx


----------



## laura6914

oh bless him hunny. lol. Yeah OH came back on thursday night and went away again yesterday morning. YEY on your OV. If the test line is the same colour as the contro;l then its still positive sweetie. :happydance:

I think i may have soe sort of infection. I have started a thread in the TTC section if you could have a look. There is sooo much to write out. 

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

aww lets hope we both caught the lil eggy ..

its strange it looks half the same colour as the control i'm counting it as a possitive neways hehe roll on 2pm i'll do another xx


----------



## laura6914

keep us updated hun and get bedding as soon as you can. Looks like i have thrush. I have had it before but this feels different. :sad2: gutted. 

xx


----------



## xkissyx

oh dear not good u gunna get summat for it or just ride it out? i get a yeast infection garanteed after having antibiotics its a pain in the rear i usually just ride it out sooth it by rinsing with the shower head .... don't think men would ever be able to fully understand the awkwardness of havin lady bit infections .. last time i got it OH insisted i was just complaining about nothing ...

i sure will keep u updated sooo excited my first ever ovulation ... doing the BD later when he gets in from work and did it last night so i think am covered .. i think for the first time in nearly a year i'm excited about baby making xx


----------



## laura6914

i think thats great hunny. Sure does sound like you have all bases covered. Hope you will be announcing a lovely strong BFP in 2 weeks time. 

Thanks for the reply on my thread hun. I have thanked you. I am looking for natural remedies to get rid of it. Cant take things whilst TTC but im really not sure what i can take for it. Luckily the OH is now away again for 2 weeks so im hoping i can get rid of it by then. Its really not sore just horrible. 

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

i think with thrush natural yoghurt works ... and cooling ya lady bits with the shower helps .... it may just be a reaction to all the BDing and the softcup i'm pretty sure it will be gone in 2 weeks ... i remember the worst case of thrust i ever had when i first started TTC it got that hot n itchy at night i even soothed it with ice cubes lol 

Bring on the BFP's xxxxxx


----------



## laura6914

oh i hope it goes sooner than that. Im off the get some actimal from asda after work cause that balances the bodys good bacteria if i remember correctly. 

This wont effect my chances of getting my BFP will it. Oh im so gutted. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Awww Laura - I hope it goes soon for you! That sounds terrible! If you've already ovulated and done the business then I can't see it effecting you getting a bfp at all!! Good Luck!

xkissyx - it sounds really good for you darling! Get :sex: !! :winkwink:

I still have blank OPKs and I woke up this morning and my CM (which was creamy) has completely dried up!! As in almost AF style dried up! There is no line at all on the OPKs and my temps are steady and low. Surely I would have some sign by CD11? Especially as I took them on days 2-6. I'm thinking this isn't going to work for me :cry:


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Hi
I am due to start my first cycle on clomid tomorrow after months of just hoping it feels really exciting and scary.I am doing two months at 50 then moving upto 100 if needed.Reading through everyones posts that seems pretty standard.
Heres hoping for that BFP
Beth


----------



## Kiki09

Hi Laura, if you are treating thrush naturally then it should not affect your chances, as long as you managed to bd at all the right times then fingers crossed!!!


----------



## xkissyx

welcome ladies...

beth starting on 50mg is pretty standard yer because clomid can cause certain issues if given 2 high a dose docs tend to start you off low and push you up if needed 

fingers crossed you get your bfp soon xx


----------



## laura6914

thanks girls. Oh Kiki im so so so sory hun to see your sig. I hope your as good as you can be. :hugs: If you need to talk just PM me. Im so sory hun. xxx

thanks babyloulou. im hoping it goes soon. Not ainful or anything just awful knowing its there. Not nice. Im hoping i ovd, im keeping an eye on my temps at the min as didnt get a + OPK this month. 

xxx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi girls....dont know if any of you have had a lap and dye done but i am after some advise please.....

im due on this weekend so due to start cycle 4 of clomid on cd2.....also due to have a lap and dye on the 2nd feb.....i usually ov on cd15, which would make ov date only 6 days after the lap.....dont know whether to not take the clomid this mth incase its wasted if im not up for dtd if im too sore etc...but then i think if the tube is flushed and i ov 6 days later then thats a great chance to conceive?? dont know what to do....i even joked around with dh tonight and said maybe we should invest in a turkey baster lol...then he can pleasure himself and then i still use the sperm lol!! xx


----------



## misskat29

how long did it take you to be prescribed clomid? and what did you have to go through for them to give it you?

i've ntnp for 2 years, properly trying for a year, july 09 got pregnant, mmc oct 09. dec 09 told i have cysts on ovaries after a scan and blood suggest pcos. no symptoms other than irrgular cycles - oh and according to dh mood swings! lol

will i have to go through much more testing before they do something? will the doc prescribe it or will i have to go through specialist?


----------



## wantababybump

:hi: 

I just finished my 3rd round of clomid on cd 7. Im taking 50 mg and since taking it my cycles have gone down to 28 days the last 2 cycles. Im currently on cd 13 and if this is also going to be a 28 day cycle then I should be ovulating in the next day or 2! :dance:


----------



## laura6914

Dancingkaty1 said:


> hi girls....dont know if any of you have had a lap and dye done but i am after some advise please.....
> 
> im due on this weekend so due to start cycle 4 of clomid on cd2.....also due to have a lap and dye on the 2nd feb.....i usually ov on cd15, which would make ov date only 6 days after the lap.....dont know whether to not take the clomid this mth incase its wasted if im not up for dtd if im too sore etc...but then i think if the tube is flushed and i ov 6 days later then thats a great chance to conceive?? dont know what to do....i even joked around with dh tonight and said maybe we should invest in a turkey baster lol...then he can pleasure himself and then i still use the sperm lol!! xx

I havent had a lap and dye done but i know teo of my friends who have. They were both sore for a few weeks after the lap but everyone heals at different rates so it may work different for you. me personally, i wouldnt take the clomid and save it for the next month. If you are up for bedding around ov time then just carry on trying. The lap and dye would have made you more fertile anyway so hopefully you will be able to do it the au nautural way. Fingers crossed for you hunny. 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

misskat29 said:


> how long did it take you to be prescribed clomid? and what did you have to go through for them to give it you?
> 
> i've ntnp for 2 years, properly trying for a year, july 09 got pregnant, mmc oct 09. dec 09 told i have cysts on ovaries after a scan and blood suggest pcos. no symptoms other than irrgular cycles - oh and according to dh mood swings! lol
> 
> will i have to go through much more testing before they do something? will the doc prescribe it or will i have to go through specialist?


Hey hunny ans welcome. 

Well after my scan and bloods i was told to try for a few more months, as if a year and half wsnt enough at this point. I then had a HSG, which is where they check to see if your tubes are blocked and this was in 2007. then they wanted more bloods and that done. As i was young i think they were just sending me round in circles. I discharged myself from the gyne and just carried on trying naturally. After reaching the end of my teather i recnetly moved, changed doctors and they prescribed me clomid without me even asking for it. But ever area is different and not all Drs will prescribe clomid. I have had my good and bad experainces. 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

wantababybump said:


> :hi:
> 
> I just finished my 3rd round of clomid on cd 7. Im taking 50 mg and since taking it my cycles have gone down to 28 days the last 2 cycles. Im currently on cd 13 and if this is also going to be a 28 day cycle then I should be ovulating in the next day or 2! :dance:

great to hear that the clomide is working :happydance: fingers crossed you get your BFP this month chick. xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Laura - Acidopholus works wonders!!!!! you can even open up a capsule and make a paste out of it and rub it down there....

Babyloulou - I didnt even start showing lh in my blood til cd13 so dont be worrying urself.. sometimes clomid makes ur ovuation a little bit later than normal i know mine did (usualy cd9-10 this time was cd14)


----------



## sonyabazonya

oooo i almost forgot laura, rinsing down there with baking soda in water also neutralizes the bacterias over there!


----------



## laura6914

thanks sonya hunny i will give it a try if it doesnt easy up over the next few days. I have a cream from the chemist that seems to be easing off a little. Also drinking actimel to try and balance things out. So far so good but ill see over the next few days. 

How are you today?

xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Im good thank you :) a little bit tired but all is well, how are you feeling today?


----------



## laura6914

yeah feeling fine thank you. Working at the moment, well if you can call it that. lol. OH is away so missing him like crazy, and have thrush but apart from that alls well :rofl:

Any plans for today chick?

xx


----------



## subaru555

Try something called "Balance activ" it does you wonders! And it's just in a tube that's squeezed up there!


----------



## laura6914

thanks subaru, ill have a look for some. xx


----------



## xkissyx

hello ladies how are we all today?? 

i am soo confused dunno if i ovulated or not ... temps r all over the place think i need new batteries for my thermometer because this morning it read 96-6 which is low so did it again and got 97.1 ... also my cm has gone bk to creamy ... my darkest opk's were sunday night through to yesterday afternoon and they wern't as dark as control but part of the line was as dark as control ... i'm now thinkin that maybe i attempted ovulation but didn't get there xx


----------



## laura6914

hey hunny. Have you got a link to your chart and ill have a look at what your temps are doing?

I never got a positive OPK this month but my temps are saying that i definitly ovulated so im not as confident with OPKs as i used to be. I have always got positives on them up until this month. 
xx


----------



## angeleyesf29

Hello ladies, I am on my 5th month of clomid. I have been miserable this past month. I am 8dpo, and finally feel normal. From the day that I ovulated which was cd18, I have been bloated, gassy, crampy, tmi, but very creamy cm, lower back pain, moody, dare I go on, We have been trying to concieve for 2 years now, I am beginning to lose hope. I am still having the cramping and have to pee all the time. Also everytime I move I feel tightning in my lower abd. I am sooo praying that this is our month, but just wondering if it is the side effect of clomid?? Could you ladies please put some light in my eyes and give some advise??? I am driving myself insane here..... Sorry for ranting.....


----------



## laura6914

angeleyesf29 said:


> Hello ladies, I am on my 5th month of clomid. I have been miserable this past month. I am 8dpo, and finally feel normal. From the day that I ovulated which was cd18, I have been bloated, gassy, crampy, tmi, but very creamy cm, lower back pain, moody, dare I go on, We have been trying to concieve for 2 years now, I am beginning to lose hope. I am still having the cramping and have to pee all the time. Also everytime I move I feel tightning in my lower abd. I am sooo praying that this is our month, but just wondering if it is the side effect of clomid?? Could you ladies please put some light in my eyes and give some advise??? I am driving myself insane here..... Sorry for ranting.....

I think these sound very very promising. As you have done a few cycles didnt you experiance any of these symptoms before? When i took my first round i had some cramping right the way through unti about 10-12dpo and then it wore off for a few days and then cam back a few days before AF was due. So i would say cramping could be a sign of the clomid but the other symptoms i never experiance as a result of taking it. Sorry im not much help hun. Hope you get that long waited for BFP. Im in the same boat, have been trying for over 2 years and still hold on to a little hope that it will happen, well until AF arrives each time and absolutly knocks me for 6. 

xx


----------



## xkissyx

i think this should work ...

My Ovulation Chart 

i stopped temping for a while but seen as how i went on clomid i decided to start again however this looks totally allover to me xx


----------



## Loves JW

Hey ladies! 
I'm new to this site and I just had my first cycle of Clomid 25mg days 3-7.
We've been trying to conceive since August and I've had low progesterone in the past.
I had an ultrasound last week to make sure that it worked and it did! I was so excited. The doctor sent me for blood-work to check my progesterone and it was a 16.4! The highest it's been since we started trying!!
I'm due to start my period tomorrow. I just wanted to tell you a little of my story and symptoms and see if anyone has experienced this.
Last week around Thursday I started feeling "pressure/tingles" in my lower abdomen. Friday I started spotting... actually I don't even think I would call it "spotting". I'm just having VERY VERY light pink discharge. (I'm never early on my period... I have a 30 day cycle and I'm due to start tomorrow 1/20) I've had this pink discharge since Friday on/off and it's only when I wipe. 
Friday I had a headache and my low back hurt a little. Saturday I slept most of the day, I was so tired. My BB's are some sore but not much at all. I took a test on Sunday morning and it was negative. 
I'm not sure what this spotting is. I thought that maybe it could be implantation bleeding?? But would it last this long??
I was a little dizzy this morning but other than that I feel fine. I'm planning on testing again tomorrow morning... Please pray for me and keep everything crossed!! Any ideas what could be going on?? Have any of you experienced this?? 
I did have to go on progesterone once in the past because it was too low and my period never came. But I've never spotted like this before. And I definitely don't think my progesterone can be that low after it being 16.4 last week. ???? (PRAYING SO HARD THAT THIS IS OUR MONTH!!)


----------



## laura6914

xkissyx said:


> i think this should work ...
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> i stopped temping for a while but seen as how i went on clomid i decided to start again however this looks totally allover to me xx

It looks like you may have ovulated hunny. go onto your FF and just add the next 2 days worth of temps. Mae sure they are a little higher than today and you may see your cross hairs appear. Let me knoe how you get on. 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

sorry kissy, forgot to say that FF woint put the cross hairs on until you have 3 high temps after OV so if you put them in just to see what happens you can remove them after. 

xx


----------



## angeleyesf29

laura6914 said:


> angeleyesf29 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, I am on my 5th month of clomid. I have been miserable this past month. I am 8dpo, and finally feel normal. From the day that I ovulated which was cd18, I have been bloated, gassy, crampy, tmi, but very creamy cm, lower back pain, moody, dare I go on, We have been trying to concieve for 2 years now, I am beginning to lose hope. I am still having the cramping and have to pee all the time. Also everytime I move I feel tightning in my lower abd. I am sooo praying that this is our month, but just wondering if it is the side effect of clomid?? Could you ladies please put some light in my eyes and give some advise??? I am driving myself insane here..... Sorry for ranting.....
> 
> I think these sound very very promising. As you have done a few cycles didnt you experiance any of these symptoms before? When i took my first round i had some cramping right the way through unti about 10-12dpo and then it wore off for a few days and then cam back a few days before AF was due. So i would say cramping could be a sign of the clomid but the other symptoms i never experiance as a result of taking it. Sorry im not much help hun. Hope you get that long waited for BFP. Im in the same boat, have been trying for over 2 years and still hold on to a little hope that it will happen, well until AF arrives each time and absolutly knocks me for 6.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I have been having the symptons in the past cycles, but not as severe. Think I might just stick with it for one more month if I don't get my BFP this month. Fingers crossed for you all!!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## xkissyx

thanks laura i put a fake temp in for tomz and it showed ovulation as sunday if my opk was a possitive .. so i removed the possitive opk result and put a temp in for tomz and thursday and it said ovulation was monday ... i personally feel i ovulated sunday night/ monday afternoon .... fingers crossed i just felt i hadn't as the 2 results i got this morning .. just gotta wait and see what the next few days bring i'm just so anxious and impatient hehe xx


----------



## laura6914

ah thats good then so if you temps stay high then you have definitly ovulated. was it a definite positive you had on sunday? If it was i would leave it on there. if not i would definitly remove it. 
I had the same problem this month using ICs. Got an almost positive but not a positive. 

xx


----------



## xkissyx

it wasn't a definate possitive but very close to so think i'll remove it and take monday as ovulation .. when i did the temps this mornin it read 96.6 which didn't seem right so i did it again seconds later and it came up with 97.1 which should i use? xx


----------



## babyloulou

I have that problem with temps sometimes xkissyx- i tend to use the second if I've not moved at all and it is straight after. I have solved the problem though by warming the thermometer slightly in my hands first as it is so cold at the moment in the bedroom- then putting it in and taking the temp- never had any problems since then.

As for me... all opks still blank, no ovulation signs and temps dropping!! Only on CD12- no signs so far :-(


----------



## xkissyx

oh i never thought of that how silly of me! ... the bedroom is freezin on a morning as we have a 13tog duvet and i's a king size on double bed so when i get in we end up either sweatin buckets or stickin together so we have both the little windows open all night ... thank you soo much for pointing that out i would never have thought about it from now on i'll warm the thermometer up it's kept in the bedside cabinet so i don't move to get it just lay there n pop it in ma mouth ... 

not sure about the ov signs just that wierd pain i had late sun night and not feeling hungry at all sunday ... i removed the + on FF and added a temp for tomz n it reckoned OV was sunday aswell ... i booked in with gp for 21 day bloods on monday .. what a task that was!

i really hope OV comes for you soon hun am sure it's just around the corner xx


----------



## babyloulou

You're welcome- it was ages before I got used to the thermometer- I even bought a new one cos I thought my old one was broken! 

I'm so sorry that you are having doubts about your ovulation now- I thought you were all set!! :-( At least FF is still showing you as having ovulated- that's always a bonus! None of them have ever given me crosshairs or ovulation! 

I am really thinking this cycle is a bust for me- but then thinking 50mg would work when I have never ovulated or been pregnant at the age of 30 was probably wishful thinking!

Good luck everyone (especially you xkissyx) xxx


----------



## xkissyx

i am a little gutted that i never got a sure possitive however there is always hope .. can u not have your clomid dose knocked up to next level lou hun? if i aint ovulated this cycle then i'm on double next cycle ... my gut instinct says i have but still doubtfull ..

i'm nearly 24 never ovulated all my life n also been on birthcontroll since the age of 16 my body never had a rest ... sometimes it just needs a kick stay hopefull lou them ovaries of yours will jump start when u least espect em to xx

fingers crossed for us all .... xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Doc said 2 cycles at 50mg first- then upping it! So if I don't ovulate this month then I've still got another 50mg cycle to go before he will double it!

Are your temps still going up xkissyx???


----------



## xkissyx

i posted a link on a previous post a few posts bk and if it goes up again tomz then FF will give me sunday as OV .... just gotta be patient i suppose but i don't do patient easily hehe i added a fake temp in for tomz a little higher than this mornings n it gave me crosshairs n O day as sunday .. when i put in a fake temp and the maybe possitive OPK again it gave sunday ... so i would guess at sunday as O day xx

your lucky lou to get 6 months my gyno only permitted me to have 3 months ... maybe thats why u were given 2 months on 50mg and then it's uped xx


----------



## laura6914

morning girls,

Lou i had that problem a few days before OV with my temp, have a look at my chart. the link to my FF is through my ticker at the bottom. I was told to always use your first temp which i did but it didnt make a difference to my OV or anything so kept it as the first which was really low. I sleep with the thermometer under my pillow so it warms up now. lol. Im 23 coming 24 too. 

Lou, sorry your not having any luck with your OPKs, are you temping still? Ive lost faith in OPKs as this cycle was the first one ever when i nver got a positive. I was onl given 3 months on 50mg and then if no luck ill be upped to 100mg as well. Im hoping i wnt need it. 

xxx


----------



## sam1181

:sleep::sleep:Hi Ladies,
my name is sam and i got diagnosed with PCOS a year ago. I was put on 50mg Clomid which worked wonderfully for 2 cycles. Unfortunately for cycle 3 and 4 it didn't work. I am on cycle 5 now on a 100mg and i got a lovely positive on my OPK stick on CD 11 and it stayed positive until CD13. 
Today is CD19 and i am approximately 7-8dpo. I have my day 21 progesterone test on friday so looking forward to knowing how that goes. AF is scheduled CD25-CD26 ish. I really hope this is my month. Good luck to each and everyone of you, i really hope this is our time. Thanks for taking time to read, Sam xxx


----------



## laura6914

hello sam and welcome. thats fantastic news on this cycle. what mg were you on for your first 4?
Hope your bloods bring good news for you? This is such a wonderful thread with a lovely bunch of ladies to help each other out. Im sure you will feel very welcome here. 
xxx


----------



## sam1181

Hi Laura, thank you for replying, i was on 50mg on round 4 because my stupid fertility nurse told me to keep trying on 50mg!! isn't that crazy?
It took 2 failed cycles for her to stop being stubborn and give me a higher dose of Clomid.
But i am back on track now and have just received the internet cheap pregnancy tests 10miu, but i'm only 7-8dpo so will hold off on testing.
You are right this is a nice site and you all seem lovely, i'm so glad i came across this thread. I see that you are 5dpo any symptoms?? xx


----------



## laura6914

god that is awful of her, obviously if its not working why keep you on it? Well at least your on the right dose now. 

Nope nothing out of the ordinarr for me. Just sore boobs and nipps but i always get them from OV right the way through to AF. Started charting this cycle and looking good so far so we will see. Oh the 2WW drags sooo much. lol. 

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

afternoon ladies ... 

welcome sam .. fingers crossed the blood results come bk with good news x

hi laura how u feeling today? 

well i had 2 different temps again this mornin off 2 different thermometers my usual 1 said 96.8 and a different 1 said 97.4 ... i guess the first 1 is now no use as it's been giving me 69.8 for a few days now surely thats not right? will just have to sit and wait this 2ww out now and just be patient xx


----------



## laura6914

i would still use the first temp hunny. If you look at my chart i was getting hte same temp for days and thought it was broke. But i took my temp during the day and it was differnt so i knew it was working. I would try that. I wouldnt use a different thermometer half way through a cycle as its going to change the factors. 
Try taking your temp now with the older one and see what it says. If its differnt to what it said this moring then you know its working. if not then you no is broke. 

Yeah im ok thanks hunny. Just felt a bit of sickness but that has passed noe. Boobs are getting increasingly sore (norm for me) and getting mild cramps on and off so just have to wait and see what happens. My temps are getting higher each day. So i think thats a good sign. 

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

oooo sure is a good sign fingers crossed ... i will just use the first temp it seems a better option at least there's no messing about that way .. just my body being awkward xx


----------



## laura6914

thanks hunny, i hope so. Have you research on clomid effecting your temps cause i read somewhere that it can alter them. 

xx


----------



## xkissyx

i've just read sumwhere that a cold/hot bedroom will effect BBT i wake up freezing every morning this week maybe that is to blame i'm defo closing the windows when i goto bed stupid OH .. were the only people on the street to have 2 windows open in the bedroom in the middle of winter xx


----------



## laura6914

my room is always cold to so i know what you mean. I dont have the windows open though as it a ground floor flat. lol.

Just tryin keeping the termometer warm, like sleeping with it under your pillow. Have you took your temp recently to see if its still working.


----------



## xkissyx

lol well the oh is gettin told tonight ... i checked n it's working as it's gone upto 97.1 ... if tomz temp is still low then i'm gunna count myself out xx


----------



## xkissyx

i've changed my mind .. if my temp is still low tomz am gunna take the norethisterone as it's more than obvious i havn't ovulated ..... surely taking the norethisterone to bring on AF wouldn't bring on a misscariage if i was pregnant would it? xx


----------



## laura6914

Oh hun i would nt that. I would wait and see what the next few weeks bring as yuour only on CD16 you have so much more time left yet to see what happens. PLease dont take that. FF is saying you have ovulated isnt it. 

xxx


----------



## sam1181

Thanks Kissy,
I have never charted before but you girls and inspiring me. If this cycle doesn't work then next cycle i will start charting, i also got the book taking charge of your fertility, the charts seem very confusing as i have no idea right now, hopefully the book will help.
I'm really nervous, i don't know how these days are going to pass, my symptoms so far are sore nipples, metallic taste (could be mind playing tricks), watery CM, and yesterday at 6dpo i was changing and i noticed very scant and light smear of brown blood?? that has never happened before i don't know if that could be from implantation? Seriously i am going out of my mind!! thinking about symptoms etc... how are you all coping please give me some tips to hold on to my sanity (whatever is left of it!!).
xxx


----------



## laura6914

When your TTC hun you loose all sanity :rofl: i know i have. Ever month i convince myself im not going to symptom spot but i just cant help myself. I driv myself nuts. im absoltely shatttered today. I want to go home and go bed. Its so not fair that i have to work until 8 :sad2:

Fingers crossed that it is implantation hun. When are you going to test. i know its so early for me but i think i ay test the weekend. Ill be 9 DPO on Sunday. I know its so early but just want to see. If its BFN, ill just wait it out. I have some of thise early tests of ebay the 10MiU ones so ill give them a go. 

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

i'm not sure what to do tho if i don't take norethisterone then doc could give me 5 days of provera that would bring on AF right? ... FF was gunna give me ovulation until the flat temp this morning .. OH said windows closed tonight so we'll see in the morning if temp is up then i no the cold room is to blame... 

sounds like implantation to me fingers crossed xx

hehe i'd be soo tempted to test by 9dPO .. not gunna bother testing untill AF is late .. i say that now but will likely end up testin early xx


----------



## laura6914

Yeah hun the Dr can give you Provera to kick start AF if needs be. 

I know a girl on here who never got a positive OPK on her first month of clomid and got her BFP that month so please dont give up hope chick. Do you have a scan booked did you say?


----------



## xkissyx

i'm kinda in the middle now i had high hopes but not counting myself out yet as alot of factor can effect temps ...

no gyno just said to have cd21 blood test which i booked in for monday morning so will have the results by weds/thurs ..
i think i just get myself all worked up about clomid working i forget to just let nature take control ...

as i see it i had watery cm when i possibly ovulated and has now gone to creamy .. at least ma body is tryin to do the right thing even if it didn't quite ovulate xx


----------



## laura6914

I put ssooooo much hope in clomid workjing for me when it didnt on the second cycle i was devestated. I know its easier said than done but just try and relax a little. When you have had your blood results back you can take it from there. 

Im more relaxed this month than i ever have been as OH was suposed to be away all month, it was out of the blue that he turned up when i was actually ovulating and went away again 2 days later. lol. I know its hard to relax though hun when you want something so badly. 

xx


----------



## xkissyx

it sure is and i guess because i've waited nearly a year another 2 weeks isn;t going to hurt ... i just have so many emotional issues goin off and all linked to TTc that i feel very overwelmed at times .. i'm now alot more relaxed than i was when we first started nobody ever tells u that it could take years to get pregnant ... 

i need summat else to focus on ... i've been doin the hardest riddle thing off one of the threads on here and it's helping to take my mind off TTC xx


----------



## laura6914

too true hun, no one ever told me how hard it would be either. My mum and sister fall pregnant so easily, its just not fair. 

Im still at work at the moment so keeping busy. I have baby and bump minimised all day. lol.

So where about in Manchester you from hun? Im moving to Hyde in cheshire in July. Well near hyde anyway, we are still looking for a house.


----------



## babyloulou

xkissyx- definitely give yourself more time before you take Provera/Norethisterone!! You are only on CD16- you could definitely still ovulate if you haven't already!! Come on- take your own advice! It's what you've been telling me when I've been worrying and you're right!! Loads of women say they ovulate really late on Clomid- so we are by no means out yet! :thumbup:

Welcome and good luck Sam- I wish I could give you tips- but I'm barely sane myself while doing this horrible ttc journey! :blush:

I'm glad you managed to fit BD in while you were ovulating Laura- you are way ahead of us non-ovulaters already! :winkwink:

As for me- I have had slight EWCM this evening (never, ever had it before!)- but not sure if it was just pre-seed left over from BD'ing the night before last! I have also been taking Guaifenesin to improve CM so it could be that. It was only one big clump (tmi :blush:) and nothing since... and better news have a line on my OPK- not positive, but darkish and not far off at all! :happydance: I'm feeling hopeful again now :happydance:


----------



## xkissyx

i am staying away from the pills just going to stick with clomid thanks ladies...

wat to go with the dark lines lou by sounds of it O day is on its way .. get to it with the BD xx


----------



## xkissyx

laura6914 said:


> too true hun, no one ever told me how hard it would be either. My mum and sister fall pregnant so easily, its just not fair.
> 
> Im still at work at the moment so keeping busy. I have baby and bump minimised all day. lol.
> 
> So where about in Manchester you from hun? Im moving to Hyde in cheshire in July. Well near hyde anyway, we are still looking for a house.

hehe sneaky lady .. i live in dukinfield so right next door to hyde :thumbup: xx


----------



## laura6914

ha ha ha Kissy, didnt mean to be nosey just saw your location on the side and thought i best ask. lol. I love it round your way. Fall in love with it everytime we go up there. I never want to come back. 

Thanks Lou and Yey you on the nearly positive OPK. You will both get there just keep trying. I would test again a bit later on as its so easy to miss the surge. test twice a day now. 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha- I've been testing 3 times a day for a week already :blush:


----------



## laura6914

your doing btter than me chick. I was testin 6 the other day but then when i got my cross hairs on FF and it said i already ovulated i gave up lol.


----------



## babyloulou

laura6914 said:


> your doing btter than me chick. I was testin 6 the other day but then when i got my cross hairs on FF and it said i already ovulated i gave up lol.

 :haha::haha::haha:

We're all crazy ladies! :blush::haha:


----------



## laura6914

lol i think we are!This TTC lark is such an expensive habbit. Over the 2 years TTC with all the products, tests and other things i have brought im sure i could have brought a house. :haha:

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

hehe i agree TTC doea push women a little beyond "normal" ...

i don't mind you asking laura .. i moved here back in june i used to live in bradford i love it here also it has such a lovely apeal with it being made up of little village type areas and the views r great xx


----------



## laura6914

thats what i love about it to. me and the other half drove up to the pennines when we had had the snow. It was so beautiful and romantic. I was up there the other day infact. I had to drive up there to pick the OH up on Thursday morning from stayley bridge train station and got stuck in the snow doen his mums street, had to get his brother to puch me out. :haha:
I cant wait to move up there im so excited. A brand new fresh start with hopefully i little bab in me belly. lol.


----------



## xkissyx

yer the snow was pretty bad here when it snowed it sure did snow snow i stayed in the house there was no way i was going out in it ...

it's great here alot better than city life and yet not far from city life ...

fingers crossed you will hun xx


----------



## babyloulou

So - i did another OPK and it's a bit lighter!! AHHHHHH!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

- scrap that- the line looked a bit funny so I dipped another one in the same urine and it is a bit darker still!!! Yay!! Come on body- please work :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## xkissyx

ooo fingers crossed hun xx what brand are you using?

i feel totally pants atm .. got slight backache, few tummy pains and very very windy ...
i thought this was down to what i was eating but it's been the same for 3 days now 

bring on the BFP's xx


----------



## laura6914

morning girls. 

Yey on the darker OPK Lou, hope you get your definite positive today. 

Kissy, how are you today hun? Feeling any better? Im exhausted today i really am. io finished work at 8pm yesterday, went to bed at half 9 and had to be up at 6 ready for work again. Will it ever end. lol. 

Well im not feeling that hopeful about this being my month anymore. My temp hasnt rised this moring. Stayed the same as yesterdays. Absolutly gutted. 

xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey ladies, how is everyone doing? Babyloulou you should ask your doctor for follicular scanning, to see when you ovulate on the clomid! Today I am 7dpo, is excessive crying normal on clomid right about now? yesterday and today morning ive been extremely weepy, crying like a lil baby!!! I feel ******** lol...


----------



## laura6914

i had the crying thing on my first round to. Not looking forward to all the symptoms on the second round:sad2:

xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

maybe i have high levels of progesterone the past 2 days ........ just hate being sad


----------



## laura6914

oh hunny :hugs: im sure it will pass as the days go on. Hoe long did it last for last time?

xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Well this is my first time so i dont know... lol haha, but im 7 dpo is clomid even supposed to make you feel anything after ovulation?


----------



## laura6914

well on my first round i had cramping from about 1dpo to about 10 dpo. I cant remember exactly but know i definitly had it straight after. I got very ratty according to the OH. 
Was occasionally teary but apart from that i cant remember anything else. 

I have read that the symptoms of clomid only last whilst your taking the tablets ?(i had headaches and hot flushes badly) but seemed to have a lot of symptoms after the tablets which as i neer got my BFP i put down to the clomid. 

I hope you are experiancing all these for a reason hun. Got myfingers crossed for you. 

xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

thanks i sure hope that these major feelings are for a reason... would be horrible if not lol....


----------



## laura6914

I hope so to hun. not long until you can test.


----------



## xkissyx

morning ladies .... 

sorry to hear about the temps laura am sure they'll rise again tomz .. i would be exhausted as well not sure how u manage to do it but all good training for babies hehe ...

sonya i hope these are all good signs for you keep a look out for the dip ...

how you doing today lou?

as for me i feel rubbish .. as i guessed the open windows were to blame for my low temps because we closed them last night and this morning it's upto 97.54 but FF has decided i was only ever fertile and didn't ovulate not even got crosshairs or coverline gutted ... had more cramps and backacke this morning and feel so achey it feels like i've been doing situps in my sleep hehe xx


----------



## laura6914

Sorry you never got your cross hairs hunny. Lets just wait and see what your bloods come back as cause FF could be wrong. Hopefully it is and you actually ovulated. Dont get taking those tablets though! 

xx


----------



## xkissyx

hehe i have no plans to now .... with a temp rise it shows that progesterone is being produced right? xx


----------



## laura6914

it does indeed hunny. Ill have a google for you later and see what i can find on it. I think you have ovulated if you have had a temp shift. But then with the changes in circumstances with closing the windows and that im not sure how much it would have effected your charting/.


----------



## xkissyx

thanks i've been trying to google it but everything is so confusing .... i'll just have to wait and see what happens but my chart looks rather random .. roll on next weds when i should no for sure if i O'd or not xx

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## laura6914

looking at your chart hun along with your CM i woulkd be inclined to say that you OVd on CD12, it looks that way to me anyway but im no charting expert. xx


----------



## xkissyx

i guessed at 13 as thats when i got the nearly possitive opk and the pain in my right side ... altho 12 does look like ovulation as drop at 11 slight rise at 12 and has sorta risen since xx if thats correct then i should be 5dpo hehe ... all this waiting is driving me crazy ... you would have thought i got used to it by now xx

i think FF hasn't given me ovulation as it may be confused


----------



## laura6914

I would definitly say 12 as OV and that way if you tested on 13 it would have ben negative as it would have missed your surge. Where by if you would have tested on day 11 it would have been positive. I hope that makes sence a little. xxx


----------



## laura6914

Temps rise after OV and your temps rose on CD13 so yep i would definitly say OV for CD12. I do honestly believe from looking at your chat that when you ovulated. I think your in with a chance hun. And that would also put you at 7 days after your last clomid pill to which is about right. Dont forget clomid effects temping sometimes so thats prob thrown FF off a little to. 

xx


----------



## xkissyx

it does make sense ... but i tested everyday from cd9 till 15 and the only near possitives i got were cd13 at about 2pm cd13 at 8pm cd14 at 2pm and then went to near enough nothing there was a clear line on cd11 and 12 but wasn't as dark as 13 ..

i tend not rely on the opk's neways as they don't seem to work that great for me and can give you false results ..

thanks hun i now think with this morning temp that i ovulated at some point xx


----------



## laura6914

the OPKs messed me around this month 2. It was blatently negative for me on CD10, i OVd on CD11 according to FF and getting darker on CD12 and 13 so i think i had a shit batch of tests. I will rely more on my temps from now on. 

xx


----------



## xkissyx

best way hun .. god i wish there was a super dupper test out there that could tell u if ur pregnant the day after you conceive xx


----------



## laura6914

no i wish that when your pregnant, you wee turned purple or something so there would be no doubting and double guessing invisable lines. That would be fab! :haha:

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

lmao sure would! xx i posted my chart on TTC forum and 1 lady reckons i might have ovulated another says that room temp will effect temps n that she thinks i ovulated and then 1 lady said i didn't and to keep BD as ovulation is on its way ... i'm exhausted!! just don't no how much more i have in me hehe ....

today i really feel like i could sleep all afternoon .. i have the sunday feeling if you know what i mean .... i want coffee :coffee:


----------



## laura6914

i have that feeling too hun. I have been drinking coffee all month as we were nt planning on TTC with him being here for OV this month so i have been drinking coffe, smoking and eating what i want. And now OV has passed the relaxed approach has gone out the window and ive turned into a crazy woman. 

Just keep bedding then hun. Not everday. Just every other day. 

xx


----------



## xkissyx

i have a confession i drink coffee even tho i'm TTC but i only ever drink 2 cups max a day and don't drink fizzy pop so hardly any caffiene just water ... and i always eat pretty much anything i want .... i have a low fat eat w/e ya want sorta diet lol xx 

my new strategy leave the body to it and i'll just keep doing as i do (we'll see how long it lasts)


----------



## jappygirl76

HI ladies,

I am new to this thread, but I am also using Clomid. I started it in Dec, and this is my second month. I have had some really unusual temping and CM, and pos OPK's very early in my cycle. I am so confused. Would you ladies mind looking at my OV chart and giving your opinion and suggestions??

My Ovulation Chart 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## xkissyx

i'm no expert hun but i would say that it was 2 early after taking clomid for it to work and get you ovulating according to the OPK's however you have had a dip so keep testing as i think you may have ovulation within the next few days ...

i'm rubbish at reading charts sorry i couldn't be better help xx


----------



## babyloulou

I have cut out coffee- but still drink one cup of normal tea a day- rest of the day stick to water and green tea! I have had the occasional glass of wine though :blush:

My OPK was lighter this AM and PM- but late last night I did another when I went to the toilet and I think it was positive!?! I've posted it on the OPK chart board thing- pleeeeeease take a look. Another thing is my temperatures- they're confusing me too. It's all here....

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulati...5-my-first-ever-positive-opk.html#post4167380

Thanks girls xxxx

P.S:- another thing- I have broken my bbt thermometer tonight!! On bloody CD14!! :dohh: Have sent the OH off to Derby in the car to the late night shopping centre to buy me a new one! God bless him! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

oh that definitly loks positive to me:happydance: Huge congratulations. You temp will rise noe over the next few days after the egg has actually been released. 

When you get the +OPK you ovulate within the next 2/36 hours. get bedding. 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

sorry about my spelling, I can spell but this comp is crap. lol. xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha- thanks Laura- I really hope so!! I can't believe I've broken my thermometer on CD14!!! :dohh::dohh::dohh:

I am starting to feel bloated and a bit uncomfortable around the belly this evening!! No pains or twinges yet though :happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

Where is everyone tonight???


----------



## laura6914

mornig lovely ladies. 

Im here Lou, i was so tired after work last night i just went home, had some tea and off to bed i went. How are we all today. Im feeling loads better todat than i was yesterday. Had another tempt rise this morning so thats really good! :happydance:

Did your tummy settle last night? NAy pains and twinges in the end?

xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

laura6914 said:


> no i wish that when your pregnant, you wee turned purple or something so there would be no doubting and double guessing invisable lines. That would be fab! :haha:
> 
> xxx

:rofl: omg that was the best laugh ive had in ages, if only it was like that :) life would be so much simpler. But, I think life isnt supposed to be so easy, unfortunately. I have completely convinced myself that I am no way pregnant, so that I wont have such a let down at the end of the month.... Although that probably wont even work :wacko: I stopped using opks a while back because they absolutely drove me crazy! Is there anyway that you ladies can get your FS to do follicular scanning so that you know when ovulation is?


----------



## laura6914

morning hunny. Glad i made you laugh. It would be so much easier though wouldnt it. lol. 

i try that every month, even this monthOH keeps asking, are you feeling positive this month and i so no. Im not feeling positive or negtive. What will be will be. lol. Im so totally fibbing. lol. 

Im not having and monitoring on clomid but yeah they do do follicular scanning. Sorry if you already said but its 8am and im still haf asleep, lol. Are you having blood work done at CD21?

xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Good Morning! No its weird though i thought they are supposed to :shrug: My gyno did but the RE isnt. Maybe they just ruled out the fact that im not ovulating so they dont see the need to. The only reason im on Clomid is to make "quality" eggs. All my past follicular scans showed that my eggs only reached 15mm or 16mm the highest. Well i'll say that 26mm eggs are pretty quality. Tell me, do you sit at work all day hanging around BNB like me? I thought I was the only pathetic one here lol.


----------



## laura6914

:rofl: yep thats me. :rofl: i log on as soon as i start work and stay on until i finish. i just keep the screen minimised and work a little. then open it after 5 minuted when i have had enough of working. With all the typing i do on here though i look soooooo busy. :rofl:

Imnot being monitored either the same as you. As i already ovulate they dont feel the need to. Im only taking it for that extra boost. 

Im hoping i wont need that second round next month. Dont like taking it at all. 

xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

No definately not, clomid is a wicked little pill! I took it at night hoping to minimize the side effects. But, I looked like I was hungover the entire time I was on it! I was all loopy and spaced out, felt really weird lol. Is this your first round taking it?


----------



## laura6914

i started my first round in December and had a break this month as OH wasnt supposed to be home but he managed to get back for 4 days when i was ovulating. Im due to start my 2nd round in Feb if no BFP this month. 

i had major headaches and hot flushes it was awful. I took mine in the morning but learnt my lesson. ill be taking it in the evening next time round. 

xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Well I didnt have any hot flashes thank goodness, just felt a bit warm. But, I definately had headaches. The headaches are from a rise in hormones (estrogen in this case) which unfortunately is unavoidable :( When are you due to test?


----------



## laura6914

Well AF is due the 2nd and i was going to test on Sunday but think im kidding myself that ill see a BFP so im going to wait it out if i can. Its hard when i have 10 pregnancy tests waiting at home though. lol. 

Ill just take each day as it comes. As im temping thats giving me a better indication of whats happening instead of me having no idea like i normally do. lol. 

xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Mines due on the 30th, figured if it doesnt show i'll test that sunday too.. It probably will im actualy feeling like it will come today lmao.. I have really horrible cramps :S not fun.. I tried temping once, but it was sooo confusing. I didnt used a digital and it seemed like i got the same temperature everyday lmao. Maybe I'll pick up a digi, have you got major poas addiction?


----------



## laura6914

You definitly have to use a digi to get an accurate readin. 

Yeah major POAS addiction. the OHis actually worse than me as he is always trying to get me to test early. lol. I am really not that tempted to test at the minute though. My temps are showin implantation although not all of them do. Soooo just going to wait it out as long as i can lol. 

Really dont think im pregnant though. Im so used to seeing BFNs i actually cant see me ever getting a BFP


----------



## sonyabazonya

Ya, its like everytime you do poas you almost expect it to be a bfn then you sit around playing with it in the light turning it this way and that way... trying desperately to see some sort of line.. "ooo maybe, no, o wait, no" then take them apart, hold it up to the light... so sad indeed. My oh has banned me from poas lol, he gets so upset when he sees the bfn.


----------



## laura6914

:rofl: you have just described me down to a T. lol. 

Me other half does too. Infact think he gets to him more than me. Just got off the phone to my sister. looks like she may be pregnant again. This will be her third and she is only 21. Life is so unfair. Its really really unfair. 

xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

aw hun i know how you feel! I got my entire oh's family telling me how quickly they concieved, and a moron bil who decided to ask me " if you guys have so much sex, then how the hell are you not pregnant yet?" trust me life is a bitch, but we deal with it! Your time will come, and try to ignore the fact that it seems like all of a sudden the entire world is preg.:flower:


----------



## laura6914

just want to rip her head off. We had a huge falling out a few weeks ago over baby names. She knew i was having Freya for a girl and told me the same day that they had been trying that she was going to have that name. 
She was only winding me up but its not a funny thing to do when all she has to do is get her other half to look at her and she is pregnant. If she wanted to have that name i couldnt stop her as her next one even if she isnt pregnant bnow will be here and ill still be waiting for a blooming bfp.

xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

well hopefully she'll have a boy!!!!


----------



## laura6914

i know i prob sound so childish and perthetic but i hope she dont get pregnant at all until i do and ive got past 12 weeks. 
Just my hormones raging at the minute. 
She is my sister and i love her to pieces but i dont like her most of the time. She can be a nasty piece of work. When we fell out the other day she threatened to stop me seeing my nieces. :(
xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

((((hugs)))) sisters can be hard to deal with! I only have one and shes only 14. But still it gets hard sometimes. and ur not pathetic lol


----------



## laura6914

thanks hun. Ill get over it i hope. lol.


----------



## babyloulou

Awww- I think we all now someone like that! There is a certain someone in my family that has just had her third in her twenties- she didn't want any of them- they were all accidents. And all she does is moan about how her life is ruined, etc.. She has endless money, doesn't have to work and has three beautiful kids, but hates her life! They make you so mad!


----------



## babyloulou

Well - my temp has gone up again this morning - which is a good sign I know- but it means it went up, down, then up again!! Like follows:-

CD12- 36.43
CD13- 36.74 (postitve OPK in late PM)
CD14- 36.53
CD15- 36.78 

Does this seem alright????


----------



## laura6914

mine done that too hunny. have a look at my chart though my ticker. As long as the temp is above the cover line thats fine. and the 36.53 is above the 36.43 so its all good. :happydance:

Hoe can she hate her life. Id be bloody delerious if i hate a lifelike that i really would. 

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

afternoon ladies .. how are we all today?

i was pretty gutted last night virgin media were having issues so my tv and net went off all night i phoned them and they said it would be fixd by midnight .... i sat up till 5 past and went to bed it was like my addiction could no longer be fed xx


----------



## babyloulou

Aww no- I missed ya xkissyx- I felt all alone last night!! No-one was on here hardly!

Thanks Laura- I hope it does mean they are going to go up. Some were higher than the 36.43 one though before that. Here's a photo shot of my chart- you can see the software has blanked out my CD13 temp. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulati...5-my-first-ever-positive-opk.html#post4167380

On top of that todays was then 36.78- Does this still sound good?


----------



## laura6914

the temp sounds really goo lou but im not used to that chart, only FF so i cant really tell cause yout temps are below the cross lines when normally after OV they are above. have you tried using fertility friend? Its free?

Hey Kissy good to have you back. I was wondering where you were. You normally on here early like me. 

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

sounds good to me hun x fingers crossed they keep getting higher x

i missed you 2 felt so wierd not to have my fix before bed hehe...

i'm in another rubbish mood today just feel so hormonaly crap .. i have heeadache like sinus pain sooo bloated and still have the backache .. clomid can be sooo evil ..

my temp went up again this morning so i discarded the 2 wierdly low temps from monday/tuesday and FF reckon i ovulated cd13 xx


----------



## xkissyx

i've been tidyin upstairs this morning then watched a little jon + kate plus 8 ... and now i'm here where i belong hehe xx how u feeling today laura your chart is looking good xx


----------



## laura6914

feeling ok thanks Kissy. 

Just trying to eat my sausage cassarole dinner but struggling to eat at the minute and tiredness is kicking in. God i cant wait for the weekend. 

Thanks hun. I just hope my temps continue to rise. Finges crossed.


----------



## xkissyx

i hope so 2 hun u deserve your turn xx

all good signs tho xx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks- i hope so- I would feel better if I hadn't had to use a new thermometer this morning after breaking my other yesterday! :dohh: That worries me- it's so annoying that we all just have to "wait and see"! It's horrible! 

I would feel more positive if I had shown any ovulation pains or anything! The silly thing is I get twinges in both ovaries all the time during my usual non-ovulating life! Think it's because of the cysts or something! This month is the only one where I've had no pains in there at all! :shrug:

Any more symptoms from you xkissyx?? It's brill that your temps are rising! :hugs:


----------



## xkissyx

the waiting is annoying i think more so when a cycle is looking possitive ....

just a few more days and we'll no more .. i plan to do an early test next wednesday as OH has the day off work so he'll be home with me for it he stated that he wanted to be there when i tested even tho 10dpo maybe too early i want to get excited and yet scared to incase it's yet another BFN ... so fed up of seeing them ... i still remain upbeat about the whole TTC thing xx


----------



## laura6914

thanks kissy, although my chart look quite good at the minute it can all turn so quickly. Im really trying not to get my hopes up. I think we all deserve it with the crap we have to go through. having out inside checked, bloods done and tablets that make us ill. when will it stop?

Lou- maybe as no pains this cycle, thats good as its different to the norm. Oh im getting excited and i have no idea why. lol. 

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

your right it all could turn nasty within just a day however lets look on the brightside we all ovulated :happydance: it's halfway there ... 

your so right about the investigation stuff i think the most embarrising part was having to lay down n spread my legs for the gyno to nosey at my cervix , or maybe it was having the sonographer do an internal scan, or even the part where the doctor asked if i had an STI and then there's the many bruises i get from the HCA's many attempts at getting blood from my skinny viens ... not looking forward to mondays bloods the HCA is getting 2 attempts each arm n if she can't do it i'll go straight to the hospital to have it done, a nurse up there usually gets it on 3rd/4th attempt from my hand ....

don't get me started on the tablets i am wondering if my behavour is me or the hormones i can go from very happy and excited to hating the OH so much i sleep in a different room lol xx


----------



## laura6914

lol i think with have all been through the same hun. 
And your right we are all ovulating and if we dont get pregnant its cause the timing is wrong that all. 

God i hope its our month. So much. 
Im off to see the OH for the weekend tomorrow. Oh im soooooo excited. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Can you imagine how great it would be if we had a big Clomid Club group of BFPs!!! :happydance: That would be amazing!

I am exactly the same xkissyx- I have been so weird this first cycle of clomid- I haven't felt right/normal for one single day so far!

All i think about for 24 hours a day is "god I hope I've ovulated" and "what if my temperature climb today was a fluke" etc, etc....


----------



## laura6914

Oh i would love that too. Come on girls. bit of PMA. lets bet our :bfp:s this cycle. We deserve it. 

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

bring on the BFP's :happydance: xx

i'm all excited how great it would be to be bump buddies together, which i'm pretty sure we will be ... i feel like skipping i'm in such a great mood ...

awww i bet ya can't wait to see him can ya .... bet all the week's troubles seem worth it now your spending the weekend with your OH xx


----------



## babyloulou

Yay!! Plenty of PMA and :dust::dust:

I have got FF too- I just find Ovusoft better as I can put so much info in it! It's like my diary and calendar as well as my TTC life in one database! 4 years it's been going so far! I will put this months into FF too though as I can link to there when I want you girls to stalk my chart! :thumbup:

Weekend is nearly here Laura :flower:


----------



## laura6914

he girls, my mods changed but wont bring you down ith me. 

Got a major head ache, like i had when i was taking my comid tablets, its awful and im sooooo tired.

But im loving the PMA :dust: BRING ON THE :bfp:s
I would love for us to be bump buddies. That would be fab. Come on girls we can do it! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Would it be too late to feel ovulation symptoms now on CD15 - after getting a positive OPK late at night on CD13?? I have AF-type aches in my stomach and I have a weird feeling of immense anger every time OH speaks to me! lol!!


----------



## xkissyx

ooooo and now we symptom spot hehe .....

i no that feeling lou ... i've been having AF type pains and backache and a constant feeling of boredom type tiredness ... are either of you getting sinus pains or nasal congestion .....

clomid sure takes it outta ya xx


----------



## laura6914

lou- thats ovulation hunny. YEY. 

Kissy, nope nothing wrong with my synuses, Got the sniffles but thats more ofa cold i think. lol.

xxx


----------



## laura6914

just to add lou, after a +OPK you OV 13-36 hours later so looks like yor egg is being released now. xx


----------



## babyloulou

I don't have the nasal thing- but this afternoon i have been weeing constantly- and now the AF feeling has started!! Hope it's ovulation causing it and not just clomid! :growlmad:


----------



## laura6914

i know the cramps i had after the clomid but what your describing definitly sounds like clomid. 

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

Clomid may mess with the system but its here to help and has great benefits in the long run xx

just realised ladies i never told you my name it's kirstie xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Kirstie :hugs: I'm Louise (incase you hadn't guessed!!)

Do any of you have any uncomfortable-ness in your ovary area? My cramps were in the middle and have now moved to lower left. 

Did all your weird things (sinus and stuff) start after you ovulated Kirstie? Or have you had them all along?

How are you feeling Laura? Are you still feeling rubbish? Feel free to vent here :flower:


----------



## xkissyx

i got the pain near the ovaries just before ovlation and a little after .. the sinus stuff and all the rest started after ovulation ..... got a major headache tonight xx

Please clomid behave


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no!! I feel for you- I had headaches while actually taking and staright after the tablets- it seems to have worn off a lot now though- only the occasional one. I hate headaches! Hope yours wear off soon!!


----------



## xkissyx

thanks hun x in all honesty i didn't get any side effects when i tooks the pills just hot flushes on a night and a few emotional issues .. but now i have a major headache i thought it was my astigmatism to start with so turned down brightness of laptop and put on my glasses and it's still there .. i'm thinking its my body reacting to making progesterone as it's not managed it before ... it feels like i have major hangover xx


----------



## babyloulou

Have you been tired? I function on less sleep than most people and I rarely feel tired- but for the last 2 weeks I have felt constantly shattered!!

I wish I could get drunk... :dohh:


----------



## xkissyx

i am for sure tired specially since ovulation .. i get the same amount of sleep and yet feel like i've been walking all night .. i feel drained and achy i really hope i'm not coming down with a cold or anything i've just got over flu ....

i wish i could get drunk and have a few smokes xx


----------



## babyloulou

I feel exactly the same Kirstie so I bet you're not getting ill- I have really struggled to have any energy at work this week (and I'm a Year 7 teacher- so not good!) I feel like I am a zombie! CLOMID!!!!


----------



## xkissyx

oh dear we sound like death warmed up hehe ... Clomid sure knows how to get the body going ... with pleasure comes pain .. we got the pleasure of ovulating so now suffer the side effects xx


----------



## babyloulou

I am trying to play the Wii with my OH and I have just had the weirdest dizzy turn!! How bizarre!! Can this really be ovulation!?


----------



## xkissyx

thats not ovulation hun i think clomid has some pretty bad side effects .. i could live with the headache but not the rest xx


----------



## babyloulou

I'm thinking of going to bed and reading my book! I am so tired- then it will be sooner to take my temperature too!! I am so nervous about it dropping!!! AHHH!!

Night all xxxx


----------



## xkissyx

fingers crossed it stays high and gets higher xx night hun


----------



## babyloulou

Hope yours is mega high too- good night xx


----------



## babyloulou

How is everybody today??

Well- my temp dropped this morning :-( - it is still above the coverline but only just. Ovusoft have removed my ovulation and are saying I didn't now. FF is still saying I did BUT before I got my positive OPK!! I don't understand!?!

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/chart-ff.jpg


----------



## xkissyx

FF can be wrong sumtimes hun it's a computer so goes by what u put in it may change it's mind in a few days ... i'm not that good with charts in all honesty i just the basics aslong as it's above coverline i wouldn't count yourself out .....

my temp has gone up again this morning ... still got backache, headache, stuffy nose and feeling like AF will be here any min ... however i'm not tired today i feel like i have lots and lots of energy i've totally gutted the spare bedroom (soon to be nursery) it's amazing how much rubbish you find when there doesn't look to be any .... how you feeling today lou? i don't think laura will be on here this weekend as she's spending it with the OH xx


----------



## babyloulou

They all sound like good symptoms to me xkissyx- of course we won't know for another week or so whether they are early symptoms or whether they are clomid symptoms!? But I think it's better than having no symptoms at all- there could be somthing happening in there! :winkwink:

I really hope my temps keep going up like yours- I have AF cramps again in my stomach today and really sore boobs. And I am still soooo tired! 

Let's hope Laura and her OH are getting plenty of baby-making practice in :winkwink:


----------



## xkissyx

hehe am sure they will x ... i seem to have developed a sore throat since dinnertime aswell ... i'm really hoping they are good symptoms and not just clomid symptoms ...

i'm sure your temps will rise again tomz hun .. your not out till AF arrives as there's many factors that can effect temps ...

my cat is stalking me aswell which is wierd do u think they can sence things? he's asleep on me atm and he hasn't done this since he was a kitten .. also he just keeps cravin my attention for cuddles and stroking , usually he's out climbing tree's and chasing birds xx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi everyone....im on my 3rd cycle of clomid....started spotting today :( af due 2moro so on to cycle 4 it is for me on monday :( got my lap & dye booked for 3rd feb so im really hoping for good results so we can go & do iui....its been a year & a half of ttc now & i feel sooo down at the minute, had such high hopes for clomid, altho it def working its still not getting me my bfp :( xxx


----------



## xkissyx

aww hun i'm sorry to hear that and fingers crossed all goes well with the lap and die ... i'm holding all my hopes on clomid i should know better and just be open minded but its so hard to do when u want something so bad xx keep your chin up hun xx


----------



## babyloulou

I've just done another OPK and it is looking nearly positive again!! AHHH!!! What is going on!?!


----------



## babyloulou

So sorry Dancingkaty1- hope cycle 4 is your lucky one! Don't give up- it happens for plenty of ladies after the first few cycles on it! xx


----------



## xkissyx

how sensitive are the tests?? i read somewhere that women with PCOS should use 40mui tests rather than 20 as a women with PCOS have higher levels of LH in thiers system ... do a little research on it hun i might be wrong xx


----------



## babyloulou

It's the internet cheapie ones from Amazon- they are 20mui. Maybe it's that then- I've never ever had even a nearly positive before though- not in 4 years!

It had a lovely fade in, fade out pattern the other day too. It was positive late evening on CD13 then faded down CD14 and yesterday. Great pattern. Now this afternoon it is a similar colour to the control line! 

It's all so confusing..... Just going to keep using pre-seed and BD every other day until my 21 day test I think!


----------



## xkissyx

hmmm i dunno the hun i havn't a clue about opk's i struggle with them myself i wasn't going to use them as they add more confussion but can't miss the eggy as i was only given 3 months clomid .. the opk's were just to back up FF ... i guessed at cd13 night for ovulation and FF said it was true aswell .. i will know for sure when i've had the 21 day test ... i know how your feeling tho as the wait is killing me i just wanna poas and get a bfp xx i'm going to test in 4 days 

here's my chart if u fancy havin a nosey i still remain a little iffy about the 2 low results but i've had high temps the past few days ...

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## babyloulou

That looks like a perfect ovulation dip to me!! Absolutely perfect! Then temps that are still going up! I think that's a great chart


----------



## xkissyx

it'slooking good so far i just hope it stays high or low that gives me a dip and back up hehe xx i would be over the moon to just ovulate which i'm guessing i have done as otherwise progesterone wouldn't have produced (in the past they were 2 and should have been over 30 for Ovulation) and so my temps wouldn't have risen do you think i did the right thing knocking the 2 wierd low temps off? xx


----------



## babyloulou

What does it show with the temps in? Does it adjust your coverline?


----------



## xkissyx

with the temps on it says i ovulated weds which i don't blv as since cd15 i've had no line at all on the opk's where as on cd13/14 looked very close to possitive .... also got the ovulation pain on cd13 night .. also i got watery cm from cd11-14 and creamy cm since ... booked in for 21day bloods on monday xx


----------



## babyloulou

I'm booked in for Thursday- guess we'll both find out! I'm feeling shattered again- I can't imagine feeling like this through another 5 cycles of climd! Yuk!!


----------



## xkissyx

i know i'm wishing i would have known what to expect .. it's hard work feeling the rough off it although i do feel better today ... it's now bearable i just hope you start to feel better soon enough ..

i think i'll get my results by weds xx


----------



## babyloulou

My hospital is rubbish at things like that- and so far when it comes to results for things have to be chased stupidly! I hope they're better with these- so I can get going again if needs be. I'll have to have Notheristerone again I bet to bring on AF if I haven't ovulated- I had awful side effects on that too!! The things we do eh!?

Going to make OH :sex: again tonight because of the weird OPK tonight! Cover all my bases!

Here's to us both having nice high temps in the morning :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## xkissyx

awww we will do hun and i know how u feel with the norethisterone i've been using it for 5 cycles .. i was given it to regulate AF as i never had it ... it did the job but i just didn't ovulate xx


----------



## babyloulou

I think I'm out girls! Temp dropped to 36.55 this morning! :cry:


----------



## xkissyx

aww am sorry to hear that hun x it might just be a 1 off maybe see what tomz brings ...

mine went down this morning .... 

clomid still playing tricks i have a sore throat and lots of slava hehe .. got backache n feel a little off, a little lightheaded and tummy is tender today (oh lent on my tummy this morning and it hurt sooooo much) i have a funny warming sesation in my tummy feels like i just drank a whiskey, i feel very bloated aswell but don't feel like AF is on her way so we'll see what the next few days bring roll on wednesday for blood results ... i have a good feeling about this but it could all be in my head and i prob havn't even ovulated xx 

bring on the BFP's xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo it's sounding good for you xkissyx!! I do hope you get a BFP! You'll be our first clomid club BFP (well since we've been talking on here anyway!!)

My temp drop has made Ovusoft raise my coverline really high so all my temps are now under it! But FF is still showing the temp as just above the coverline- but I can't go by FF as it is still showing my ovulation as happening before my positive OPK and fertile CM. I can't see how that is possible!


----------



## xkissyx

hehe we did take over but it needed it .... i hope so .. i just hope one of us here does xx

have u tried overiding the ovulation on FF and see what happens?.... i'm not sure if it'll put in a coverline but FF says ovulation has happened when u have 3 temp rises after a dip .. it goes by the temps and not your cm or opk the opk will go possitive before u ovulate so its kinda right FF gave you the following day and as for cm clomid is known to cause creamy cm at time of ovulation xx


----------



## babyloulou

But I was creamy/dry on CD12 and then I had a positive OPK and EWCM on CD13- then ovulation pains on CD14 and CD15. But FF says I ovulated on CD12!

This is my FF today

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/Chart-24-01-10.jpg


This is my Ovusoft TCOYF charting database...


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/Chart-24-01-102.jpg


It's all so confusing- what do you think?? Maybe I'll post a seperate thread and see if there are any charting experts!?


----------



## xkissyx

best to hun as i aint an expert and useless at reading them myself FF can be wrong tho xx


----------



## NurseKel

Hi to all you ladies! I am fairly new to the forums and have been reading your thread. I just wanted to share my story with you all and hopefully it will help someone. My hubby and I have been TTC for 6 months. I am 35 and my doctor realized I was not ovulating at all. We started Clomid and this month was our 3rd round. I had become very upset b/c I thought the minute my doctor put me on I would get pregnant. No such luck. However, I tested yesterday morning(after being 6 days late) and...BFP!!! I know Clomid can play heck with our bodies and make us think we're preggers when we aren't and it sucks. My point is to not give up hope. I am a true believer in Clomid and I have my fingers crossed for each and every one of you.:hugs:


----------



## xkissyx

thanks so much for posting .. was the PMA we needed i think ... cograts on the pregnancy xx


----------



## babyloulou

Ahhh thanks NurseKel- that does make me feel more positive. What dose were you on? Did you ovulate the first two months?

Congratulations on the pregnancy- hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you ladies so much! I started on 50mg days 5-9. This month I did 100mg days 5-9. Funniest part is, I always get AF 2 days after my day 21 progesterone so I made an appt with my dr. on day 24 so I could get a new script. My first progesterone level was a 2! Boo! Unfortunately my 2nd round blood work got screwed up so I have no clue but can tell you I don't think I ovulated. This month I am pretty sure I ovulated really early...like day 8 or 9 of my cycle. I gave up on the OPK b/c they were so confusing. I did track my CM and got the thicker, stretchier stuff on about day 8. My day 21 progesterone this month was 9.5. My dr said even though it was still below 10 I might have still ovulated. So, she gave me a lab slip for pregnancy test (just in case..LOL) and my next script for Clomid 150mg. I'm telling you ladies....don't give up! It will happen for you!!!:hugs:


----------



## laura6914

what a lovely story Kel thanks for posting and huge congratulations. 

Hey Lou and Kissy how you doing my loveies? Im back from the weekend away with the OH. Had a fantastic time. Cried my eyes up when i had to leave him earlier though. 

Well my temps are looking quite good. Had another nice high temp this morning. :happydance: hoping for another one tomorrow. 

How are we both?
any news?

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks for the lovely positive story NurseKel xx

Hi Laura- welcome back! Glad you had a lovely weekend. Yay for your temps- xkissyx's are still going up too. I've had a lower temp this morning- my charting database has now put all temps below coverline- FF is showing above coverline but has put my ovulation on a strange day- my charts are a page or so back if you want a look.

So when do you next see your OH??

xx


----------



## laura6914

he will be back saturday so not too long now at all. 

i have got a cold sore. Firt one in years and i have read that this can be a sign of pregnancy due to the immune system being lowered. so that cold sore thrush and high tems. all things i have never had so im starting to get my hopes up. lol.

Ill have a look back at your chart when this comps speeds up. my connection is crap at the minute. ao all your temps after OV are below the cover line you mean? or have they rose and then started to fall?

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

They sound like GREAT symptoms- ooo fingers crossed xxx

They have been low-ish but all above the coverline- but after todays temp Ovusoft moved my coverline right up and they are all now below it! FF are still showing them above the coverline but it has put my ovulation a day before my positive OPK and EWCM!! I don't know what to think now. I don't think I've ovulated to be honest. My charts are here too...

https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/262161-need-charting-experts.html


----------



## xkissyx

welcome back laura xx aww am glad you had a lovely time with OH makes a bad week fade away now i'm guessin .... sound to me like u could be pregnant :happydance: your temps look that way and your symptoms ...

my temp has dipped this morning but i'm hoping its back up tomz .. i havn't any symptoms really apart from AF feels like she gunna be here soon, slight bacache, been weeing sooo much but i think thats down to the amount of water i'm drinking, warming sensation in tummy like i just downed a few double whiskeys. i have a runny/stuffy nose, sore throat and headaches .... i feel like i have a cold comming along which i'm pretty gutted about as i only just got over flu a few week bk .... cm has all dried up now aswell .....

i don't think this is my month but i do feel like i ovulated ... blood test in the morning so will know by weds ...

bring on the BFP's xxxx

what the experts say lou? xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey ladies!!! How was everyones weekend? Its been raining here like crazy! But, I love the rain so i cant complain  Today im 11 dpo and already dying to test lol, Ive had some really odd cramps, never experienced this sort of cramping this early either. On Saturday I thought I was going to get AF but the pain only lasted 5 minutes? Its also like my ovaries are in pain some times... Maybe I have a cyst? First time I've been sitting here with out some sort of excuse for the odd stuff... Anything of the sorts happening to you ladies? xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Sonya- they all sound like promising symptoms- especially "odd cramps"! That's something that is regularly quoted on early symptoms lists.

Kirstie- The experts said they thought FF was more likely although it would probably adjust my ovulation date soon as it tends to do that. My temp is back up to 36.72 this morning- so I'm not sure what is going off- my line is starting to look like mountain peaks - up, down, up, down  How are you this morning? Any more symptoms?

How you feeling Laura?

xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Oh another thing, does anyone else have sore breast and nipples? My nipples have been extremely sore since 2 dpo, and now my boobs have gone up an entire cup size!!! Is this a normal clomid reaction?


----------



## laura6914

Hi ya lou, feeling ok thansk chick. have to be. lol. Just wishing this week away so badly. Had enough of this 2WW now to be honest. lol. 

Sonya, my boobs go tender every month right after OV with of without clomid. But this month they are killing me. They are almost unbearable. If its not normal for you then i would be inclined to think this may be a good sign. Fingers crossed for you. 

xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

well they are usualy a bit sore, but not too too sore.. but this month is rediculous they have never hurt this much and these cramps are really annoying they wrap around my waiste!


----------



## babyloulou

I haven't had any cramps but my boobs are incredible! They started getting sore the day after my OPK was positive and they have got worse every day. They hurt to touch or move them. It really hurts to put my bra on and I have never had anything like this before! As I am only a few days past O (that's if I O'd at all) I am assuming mine is from the Clomid!


----------



## laura6914

It could be from ovulating not the clomid as i have it ever signle month. this month is worse than other. Like you are describing. I hurts when i walk, move and put my bra on. When i take my bra off it hurts less. It sounmds like it may be from ovulating and not the clomid ladies. So congratulations. xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I did think- I got a postive OPK, a bit of EWCM (never had either before!) and since then I have had the really, really sore boobs! So I thought that was enough to suggest I ovulated. But then my temps have not been very impressive at all! :-(


----------



## laura6914

your temps on your FF look good hun. Shows clear ovulation at CD12 if im reading it right. Thats put you at what .... 9DPO i think. Its looking good hun. Dont feel defeated. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I know- but Ovusoft (which apparently is more accurate than FF) has removed ovulation because of my zigzag temps. And the thing that has been confusing me is that like you said FF is showing ovulation on CD12- before my positive OPk and before my EWCM!!! The other database has me ovulating at CD15 which is what I thought too- but it has now said my temps are too rubbish!


----------



## xkissyx

good day ladies ... i am not a happy bunny atm the vampires got me hehe...

i ended up going to the hospital to have blood taken as the healthcare assistant at my GP's couldn't get it i now have a little note on my files that says send to hospital for bloods which is so much easier, when i go there i took my ticket and waited in line half hour later i was called i sat in the chair n first thing i said to the nurse was ur not going to get anything out my arms you can try but it always happens first time with the back of my hand ... she tried twice each arm the healthcare assistant tried once each arm and 3 nurses later a nurse cam along strapped my wrist stuck the needle in and along came the blood i really wish they would trust me .. i'm gunna be bruised for days now along with a bruised lump on the back of my hand ... 

my temp was similar to yesterday it went down by 00.02F fingers crossed it goes back up tomz... no symptoms as such just stuffy nose/ sore throat/ sore chest/ last night i laid in bed hours trying to get to sleep had cramps and bad backache/ slight backache and i really feel wierd like i'm myself in a different way .. gosh these hormones don't half trick the mind xx

how are we all today?


----------



## laura6914

god knows lou, i can make sense of it. Just hope that your temps are wrong and you have OVd. We will know soon. 

Im not in the best of moods either Kissy. you can read more about it in the soft cups thread in the TTC section if you like. Sorry you had a bad time with your bloods hun. I hate having them done. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I have a similar thing with blood tests kirstie- although know where near as bad as you- it usually takes them a couple of nurses and a few good bruises though!!

Your symptoms are sounding really good! Stuffy nose and backache sound like really good ones! I am having nothing except the boobs.

My temp went up again today to 36.72- temps are looking like mountain peaks on my chart!


----------



## sonyabazonya

Oh my i think im going to be out this month, my cramps are getting really bad, feels like really warm down there and im exhausted, i think im going to get af soon... what a drag, that would be a record breaker for me i never got my period before 13 dpo and im only 11 dpo oh well... hope maybe she'll stay away


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no! I hope the witch stays away Sonya! Don't count yourself out yet- both Clomid and pregnancy are supposed to cause bad cramps sometimes!


----------



## xkissyx

i hate havin bloods done just glad its 1 bottle once a month ...

it's good your temps are up again lou .. long as they stay above coverline things r good .... 

the backache is a killer well was last night it's eased off today but it'll be back tonight i'm guessing .. the stuffy nose is unusual but the thing that gets me most is the strange feeling i have like my mind is so certain i'm pregnant but not getting my hopes up .. roll on weds for results ..

i'm sorry your not well laura at 11dpo i'd be 2 tempted to test hehe .. hope you feel better soon...

looks like your having some good symptoms sonya fingers crossed xx


----------



## xkissyx

ladies i think it's all over for me :nope: i've started spotting not much just when i wipe but it's there .. it's not smelly n is a light brown before this i had lots of creamy/watery cm, my cervix is low and open aswell i think ... i'm gutted if this is AF she's soo early like a week early .. i just wanna sit in a corner and cry xx :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

kixxy- i didn't want you to think i was ignoring you! My laptop finally gave up the ghost tonight- have another but it is playing up and refusing to recognise our internet! Grrrrr! Just nipped onto my OH's to reply to your message...

Do you usually spot brown? If it's unusual for you- and still only slight spotting then could it not just be another symptom?? What about implantation spotting? Do we know whether that is more common on clomid or not- it is around the right time for it? It seems early for AF?? xxx


----------



## xkissyx

ooo hope you get it fixed soon hun ..

i'm hoping it's just implantation spotting i have every toe and finger crossed that it is ... had a few pains in my bbs earlier and never get sore bbs... i only ever spot brown at the end of a period not at the beginin n it's usually smelly and dark ... this has no smell and is really light brown .. it's not there everytime i go to toilet just seemed to have happened twice (been to toilet about 10 times since i first found it lol) 

i've been googlin it and it all point to implantation i really don't no what to think AF isn't due while monday so if it is her she's a week early xx


----------



## babyloulou

It sounds like it might be- ooo fingers crossed!! If it has only been there briefly and occasional- then that sounds really good! Oooo I'm getting excited for you! Not long til you can test! xx


----------



## xkissyx

i'm scared to get excited incase it's just mid cycle spotting thanks to clomid ... i'm once again stuck in limbo .. if it is AF then why no cramps? ... i set up a thread on here so just waiting for some ladies to reply a few have sid it could be implantation but i honestly feel my body is playin tricks and yet again i feel different like i could be .. 

me and the OH are out and about wednesday (i have dentist) so we'll pick up a few tests if it isn't AF ..

it exciting and yet scary xx


----------



## NurseKel

XkissyX, I know exactly how you feel. I didn't want to believe I had gotten preggers this month b/c Clomid is great but the side effects suck. I had some huge symptoms like tiredness, moodiness, cramping and pains, acute sense of smell. But I was missing a few big ones. My boobs have yet to be sore and I never spotted once. I do have regular cycles even on Clomid so I didn't test until I was a few days late with AF and got a BFN. I waited til I was 6 days late to test and got my BFP! Our bodies are cruel to us during this process. What you are experiencing could be any number of things but my fingers are crossed for you that AF doesn't show for the next 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## xkissyx

thanks alot nursekel ... i think i just feel a little mixed up with it being my first cycle on clomid ... i have a few symptoms but i'm just putting them down to clomid ....

i had a dip in temps and now this spotting it seems to be leaning towards implantation xx


----------



## NurseKel

I hope so girl! I was getting angry at the Clomid myself b/c each month (this was my 3rd round) I would have a few things that would make me feel like maybe I was preggo but then AF would get me. I had just about given up hope that I would be in that 70-80% that get pregnant within 3 rounds of Clomid but... I am proof that you just never know! Chin up and lots of baby dust.


----------



## xkissyx

thanks hun xx 

there's summat inside me that says i am pregnant like some sort of gut instinct and it's my cynical side that says "well 11 months and what makes ya think it'll happen now"....
a week before AF is due is 2 early for AF to arrive even for clomid isn't it? xx


----------



## NurseKel

I would say so. I have very short cycles at 23 days and Clomid never changed that. I was still regular like clockwork. I have read that it can lengthen your cycle to 28-29 days. That's why I didn't want to test until I was at least 5-6 days late. Also, I had horrible cramping and sharp pains in the week following my Clomid but never any spotting or bleeding.


----------



## xkissyx

your a great help hun x i honestly don't know where i'd be sometime without you ladies on this forum :cry: prob rockin in a corner somewhere ..

i'll know more by the morning.... did u ever get a sore throat i've had 1 for days now it's a killer i would blame it on having my mouth open at night when sleeping but i'm breathing through my nose at night xx


----------



## NurseKel

I've had cold like symptoms (runny nose, sore throat, cough) for the last 2-3 weeks. Yuck! Talked to the dr today about what I can take that would be safe. Unfortunately, the things they say are okay just don't work as well.


----------



## xkissyx

i havn't taken anything just kinda had really cold drinks to ease it and drinking plenty aswell ... i was told that pregnancy lowers the imune system so am hopin the sore throat is a good sign i'm a little excited now xx

please be a BFP in the making xxxxx


----------



## NurseKel

Fingers crossed!!! Come on Clomid!!!


----------



## xkissyx

NurseKel said:


> Fingers crossed!!! Come on Clomid!!!

i agree bring on the :bfp: xxxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

oooooooo xkissyx sounds real promising!!!!!!!! have you tested yet?


----------



## laura6914

morning girls how are we this morning? my temp took a uge dip today so oks like im out and AF may show in 6 days. Im hoping it may be a implantation dip but think thats wishful thinking at 1DPO. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls

Symptoms still the same kissy? How you feeling today? 

How far has your temp dipped Laura? Is it still above the coverline?

My temp was 36.72 this morning- exactly the same as yesterday- and still above the coverline- getting a bit more hopeful that I have ovulated now!


----------



## laura6914

yey glad thing are looking good for you hun. yeah its still about the cover line by .2 it dropped from 36.8 to 36.5. If you click on my ticker you an see my chart. xxx


----------



## babyloulou

That still looks alright to me- mine has never been that high above the coverline. Don't they say that your post ovulation temps need to be at least .2 degree higher than pre-ovulation temps?? In which case you are still fine. I know what you mean though- any dip seems like a disaster!! It may rise again tomorrow (especially if it's implantation!) ;-)


----------



## sam1181

Hello ladies,
Laura, please don't loose hope yet, you never know it just might pick up tomorrow and of course implantation are known to happen at 10 dpo. I have read in some other forums that temps drop and then it picks up again. It's not over until the the ugly witch sings. 
I'm 13 dpo and i got my progesterone levels back yesterday and it was 42 yeah!! 100mg worked for me. 
Took a test from the internet cheapie 'one step' this morning and got a shadow line:(:( but like i said it's not over until af shows, and if it does show, then at least i know i'm on the right track and i have ovulated.
Kissy it all looks good hun, good luck everyone i am sending all of you sticky baby dusts :) xxx


----------



## laura6914

thanks lou, god i have never been so all ovr the place in my life. This month was supposed to be a relaxing month for me. break from the clomid ect but no.... ive turned into an irratic mad TTC woman. :haha:

welcome sam, great news on the ovultion. a line on an HPT, thats got to be great news. when are you testing again. Fingers crossed for you. 

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

morning sonya, laura and lou ....

i am really hoping this is implantation and not AF .. when i wiped this morning there was some more but it's hard to explain it isn't like the brown in AF it's alot lighter and doesn't smell and is more like brown cm .. it is strange for me to spot before AF it usually just appears a heavy flow .... my temps went back up this morning as for symptoms well where to start hehe .. headache, stuffy nose, sore throat, backache and the odd twinge and for sum reason my body is screaming pregnant at me i feel i should be excited and acting as tho i am pregnant .... i think i'm going crazy :cry: 

ooo laura i had a dip yesterday and day before n then got this fingers crossed it's your implantation ..

lou i'm so glad your temps r stable now and that your feeling more possitive 

sonya have you tested yet? anymore symptoms? if this isn't AF i think i'll do an early test on weds its sooo hard to hold off hehe xx


----------



## xkissyx

thats great news sam :happydance: looks like a BFP is on it's way to you soon enough and thank-you xx


----------



## sam1181

Laura it's a shadow line, 
i hate those 10 miu internet tests, they are notorious for shadow lines:(. Af arrives tomorrow so i'll wait a few days and will test with FRER.


----------



## sam1181

Thanks kissy,
but i really think its a faulty test, in fact i know it is, will keep you updated x


----------



## laura6914

oh kissy its sounding so promising hunny. 

Im feeling the oppposite. body is screaming at me, dont be silly woman, AF is coming. And then i have th OH convincing me that this is our month. He even bet me £200 last night that i get my BFP this month. I always lose bets against him and this is one im more than happy to lose but somehow i doubt it an think ill win.


----------



## xkissyx

i tested yesterday like a naughty girl n got a hsaddow line i could see it showing itself as the dye was passing n sure enough could see it 5 mins later it had no real colour just was there ... this is why i don't trust these internet tests and are goin to buy some superdrug ones tomz ... the ones in superdrug are on offer 2 for £6 or 2 double packs for £8 and they test at 10 miu ..

please please stay away AF [-o&lt;


----------



## xkissyx

lmao laura i hope your OH has £200 to give you next week as i'm sure this is your month ....

my body is just playin tricks with me and i'm past entertaining the silly side of my brain so goin to just relax and what shall be shall be ( give me 10 mins before i'm googling again hehe) ..... i think my moods swings are in full swing today not sure if i'm comin or going haha i'm defo a crazy lady this week xx


----------



## laura6914

oh no kissy if i get my BFP i have to give him £200 cause i said its not going to happen this month. lol. 

My moods are the same as yours today i think. Feel like a yo-yo going up and down :haha:

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

oh dear my mistake in that case you will have your BFP and tell him ya had ya fingers crossed when you agreed :rofl: ..

we'll be crazy ladies together ... have you been getting any pulling or twingy sensations (feels like a muscle spasm sometimes) or ovary pains? this TTC journey is really takin over my sanity xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

hey xkissyx, well other than the previous symptoms i have a major headache and i am really dizzy... going to pick up two tests tonight and test in the morning... although im anticipating a bfn..


----------



## xkissyx

i wish you lots of :dust: :dust: for the upcoming BFP xx i hope we all get our month pretty soon ....

i've been reading about implantation and the brown cm i have is quite common it seems with early pregnancy so fingers crossed its a sure sign for my BFP xx

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## sonyabazonya

ooooooooooooo everything is crossed for you hun, how long have you had the brown for? and is it increasing or decreasing?


----------



## xkissyx

found it last night can't rem what time and it's only when i wipe and not in knickers .. it's like sticky cm with a brown tint it's nowhere near as dark as AF brown is also AF brown is usually smelly n this isn't i wouldn't say it's increasing or decreasing, my cevix is high and soft if that means anything... i feel the most unusual pain in my left side it's like my muscle is tugging slightly from the inside just below my ribs xx

https://www.myspace.com/roxmusik if ya get the chance ladies check this girl out she's a great unknown singer and she cheered me right up i just feel like dancing now :dance:


----------



## babyloulou

Your symptoms sound really great kissy- I hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## sonyabazonya

oo im getting that muscle thing, sounds like ur def preg hun!!!!!!!!! my cervix is also high and closed and soft which is not usual for this time of the month! fingers xd for both of us, im going to be testing tomorrow morning at 13dpo hope thats not too early lol.


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck to u too Sonya!! Let's get some BFP's on here! xx


----------



## laura6914

kissy what you described, the muscle thing , i had last night. It ws on my left side and was more like a poke and prod. Best way i can describe it is when i get tired my eye sometimes pulseactes (sp) well it was like that in my left ovary and was sharp and not as quick. I really hope that malkes sense. im having dull aches in my lower belly today also. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I am getting mainly just the basic clomid symptoms that I have had since the first tablet- extreme tiredness and a persistent niggly headache! Apart from that I have just had the intensively sore boobs since about CD16. They are incredible and get worse all the time!


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Hi
I posted that I was starting on clomid on the 19th of January so am waiting to see if it works and I ovulate.So far its been fine and I havent had any real problems with side effects I feel quite bloated and a bit headachey.I am just trying not to get too excited as in twelve months of temp taking I never showed any sign of ovulation.
I really hope that everyone here gets that positive this month that your waiting for
Beth x


----------



## laura6914

welcome Beth, headaches were one of my side effects. not nice. Hope this works for you first time.

xx


----------



## babyloulou

headaches are my main thing too Beth! Good luck- hope you don't suffer much with the side effects!! I will admit that my side effects seemed to get a lot worse after I had finished the tablets!


----------



## NurseKel

My experience with Clomid was interesting to say the least. LOL I had horrible side effects the first 2 rounds. Headaches, dry eyes, and horrible pains to my ovaries to the point I would ball up and wanna cry. Then the 3rd round I hardly had any side effects at all. In fact, I was totally convinced it didn't do anything since I didn't suffer at all. So, imagine my surprise when I got my BFP. I told DH that maybe the first rounds were getting the cobwebs and rust off the ovaries so that the 3rd round could just pop those eggs right out! LMAO!!!


----------



## xkissyx

awwww thanks ladies :flower: 

sonya i don't think it's 2 early to test ... i'd be testing everyday with a frer if i had the funds to lol 

roll on tomz for blood results .... 

my moods r so out of control 1 min i'm happy next i'm angry next depressed then back to happy and then crying because OH said i ignored him :wacko: xx


----------



## xkissyx

SPARKLYBETH said:


> Hi
> I posted that I was starting on clomid on the 19th of January so am waiting to see if it works and I ovulate.So far its been fine and I havent had any real problems with side effects I feel quite bloated and a bit headachey.I am just trying not to get too excited as in twelve months of temp taking I never showed any sign of ovulation.
> I really hope that everyone here gets that positive this month that your waiting for
> Beth x

i was bloated and a few headache's aswell and was very warm in bed on a night but majority of this went after the last pill ... i hope you get your possitive opk this month so your on your way to a BFP :thumbup: xx


----------



## babyloulou

How you feeling kissy? I am feeling really bad tonight- been ranting at the OH, have a headache and even feel like my teeth are on edge! It's awful! Boobs are still hurting too :-(


----------



## laura6914

Sorry your feeling so crap lou, hopefully these are good signs that OH is happy to put up with if there is a bub on the way. 

Im really struggling to keep my eyes open. Im so so tired i really am. I could easily fall asleep at my desk. I just want to go home and go to bed but i have 2 more hours to work yet. its soooo not fair. :sad2:

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

aww lou i'm sorry your not feeling good and laura i feel sorry for you having to work till late bet it aint half taking it outta ya ...

i aint feelin 2 bad tbh .. still got the brown cm when i wipe and the twinges below my ribs my sides seem very tender, i feel a little sleepy but i think it's because of boredom (football widdow tonight) still got plenty of backache and my mood just evrywhere i wanna cry and laugh at the same time xx


----------



## laura6914

i hope that spotting stops for you soon hun. 
Yeah im driving myself nuts and must say im a little pissed off with everyone in the office. its like no one is working yet im expected to so im stying on here and readin my book. lol. 

Feeling like crap to. my hips and the tops of my legs are aching. my back hurts im tired and frankly today i have had enough. lol. I want to go home, sleep and pray i have a nice high temp rise tomorrow. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

My left hip has been aching too Laura- it's always been a bit achy since I had an op on it when I was a baby so thought it was just transference pain from my ovaries- but if yours are hurting too Laura then maybe it's just another Clomid symptom!!

I am so sorry you are having to work! That's rubbish! 

Hope you are still keeping positive about those signs kissy! 

And have we got no-one testing yet??????


----------



## laura6914

Mines definitly not a clomid symptom hun as i wasnt taking it this month so may be its a symptom for something else may be: :happydance:
The aches come and go, its not constant. 

I only have an hour to go and then im off home to have a cup of hot chocolate in bed with my book. I cant wait. lol. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Do you always have to work so late? or do you do shifts? Hope you enjoy your hot chocolate- think I might do bed and hot chocolate too- it sounds lovely! 

Here's hoping for high temps for everyone in the morning!!


----------



## laura6914

i work a week of earlies 7-2 followed by a week of lates 2-10 and the occasional weekend. I work shifts and its such a killer. Cant wait to leave in July. :happydance: i want a normal 9-5 monday to friday job. 

Yeah heres hoping for high temps for us all. FXd

Right ladies im going to love you and leave you. Im getting ready to go home. 

Speak to you all in the morning nighty night. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Ouch!! Shift work must make it hard for you to temp!! Night night!

xxx


----------



## wantababybump

I have some pretty hopeful symptoms so far even though I tried my hardest not to symptom spot!! I'm still trying to not get my hopes up. 
I feel bloated, constipated (TMI), nauseated, breakouts, sharp pain in my left side and left boob, heartburn...Im just really hoping that me feeling like crap right now is because of something and not just in my head. Im 6dpo right now and have 6 days until suspected AF so still really soon to really know for sure but hey a girl can hope!! PMA!!


----------



## xkissyx

morning ladies .. how are we today?...

i had the achy legs and hips laura my leg felt like i'd been stood on that 1 leg all day it's a killer it aches a little now but not much .... 

as for me didn't temp this mornin swapped sides of the bed with OH and forgot to shift the thermometer with me .. the brown cm has stopped now and my moods are just stupid i cried again last night over the most stupid of things its like i'm sooo touchy ...
still got the headaches, stuffy nose, bachache, very painfull chest, wind, mood swings, need for a wee every hour n then it feels like i havn't wee'd all day, feel like i wanna be alone as bein near people would push me over the edge, got tender tummy n hips and also got twinges here n there ...

i hope all these are a good sign and not just clomid ..

i might not be on much today ladies i have dentist and off to do a bit of shopping so will prob pick up some tests xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hi ladies! xx I tested this morning BFN but im not surprised, I also realised that I'm 12dpo not 13 oops lmao! Has anyone gotten darker areolas??? My bbs arent so sensative anymore oh well.. lol.. Kissy hows the spotting? Has it stopped yet?


----------



## xkissyx

morning sonya ... there's still hope yet it isn't over till AF arrives ... i havn't tested and the spotting has stopped ... been arguing with the OH so really not having a good start to the day and i am absalutely terrified of dentists oll on tonight when the day is over ....

anymore symptoms sonya? xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

i feel like i got a headcold :) sorry bout u and ur oh..not a fun way to start off the day ((((hugs)))) i think ur preg... test test test TEST! lol


----------



## xkissyx

lol i done a test it was an IC and got a BFN as i guessed i would ... he'll get over himself soon enough hehe ... i'm going to fone docs this afternoon for my blood results so fingers crossed xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

HCG RESULTS??!!! wooo im so excited!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I think Kissy means her progesterone 21 day test? Good luck Kissy - hope it's good news!

My temp went up again this morning to 36.84- and fertility friend finally moved my ovulation day to CD14! Where I thought it should be!  Does anyone want to look at my chart for me and see if they think I've ovulated? My temps have been a little erratic and I'm so worried I might not have ovulated! My boobs still hurt and my moods are terrible- but nothing else as yet!!


----------



## sonyabazonya

post the link lou lou!


----------



## xkissyx

well i phoned ladies and my results arn't back yet they said to call tomz to see if they are back ... so annoyed i was hoping to no for sure today .. the spotting has continued am gutted looks like AF is for sure on her way .. altho it is confusin as my cervix is high and soft and i thought usually when AF is here it's low soft open... i guess i'll just have to wait and see ...

way to go with the temps lou looks like things are looking up xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

It might be nothing hun, as long as it stays that color and is still considered spotting ur ok :) High cervix is also a good sign!!!


----------



## xkissyx

i hope it is just spotting .. i have a little lower backache but no AF cramps and i don't usually spot on AF i just go into heavy flow ... i just googled and it said IB can last from 3-5 days and it only ever brown or pink in colour and is similar to a very light period .. mine is on 3rd day now fingers crossed it stops soon and i get a BFP would have helped if i have my 21day blood results xx


----------



## laura6914

moring all how are we. 

Kissy hun hop the spotting stops soon and you do get your well deserved BFP. 

As for me my temp rose this morning :happydance: so im praying so much that the drop yesterday wa an implantation dip.

Feel free to have a look at my chart through my ticker. 

Lou, sonya, how are we both this morning?

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

My temp rose too Laura! Yay! Up to 36.84! As for your chart- it looks amazing! That is starting to look like the perfect success chart!!

As for my chart Sonya you can see it if you click on my ticker- it takes you to my FF chart. Like I said it has moved my ovulation to CD14 now (which is what I thought all along!) Please have a look and tell me your opinions! Have I ovulated with those rocky temps???

That is rubbish about your test results Kissy! I hate things like that- my hospital is exactly the same! My OH's second SA results were lost for 3 weeks!!!! :-O The spotting sounds good to me- it's not turned into AF - your temps haven't gone below the coverline! All sounds good! Are you still BD'ing incase it's something crazy like late ovulation?? (although that wouldn't make sense with your temps!) I think it's IB


----------



## sonyabazonya

Im doing good thanks :) Hows u?


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey it does look like you ovulated! And it looks like ur temps are rising nicely too!


----------



## laura6914

thanks lou hunny. Had a look at your chart. you have the dotted crosshairs as FF thinks thats the best probable day of OV but the temps look fine to me. Lets keep everything crossed they start to get higher.


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks- I don't usually use FF (I use Ovusoft)- i only added it this month so I could link to it on here when I needed your help  I am glad it's moved it to CD14 instead of CD12 which it wsa showing, as it now corresponds with my positive OPK and EWCM - which makes me feel much more hopeful that somthing happened!!


----------



## laura6914

looking at your chart hun i think you have. Gd this 2 WW is dragging. We have been tring too long now, when re we going to get our BFPs?

Do you evr feel like its just never going to happen. I dont think ill ever get to see a BFP? Im not being morbid or down just feel like that most of the time.

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I know exactly what you mean Laura- it's been over 5 years since I came off the pill and started trying! Never even seen ovulation in all that time- never mind a BFP! :-(


----------



## laura6914

well here is hoping that now your ovaries have had that boost it will happen very soon for you. 
If the clomid doesnt work for me next month im back to the Drs and see if i can have a lap done. What do you think my chances of that are?

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not sure Laura- I've never actually asked for anything like that. I had a HSG done before the clomid as the Dr insisted. I have been told 6 mths to try clomid then straight to IVF with ICSI- I haven't been given any other option


----------



## laura6914

i had the HSG done to, not nice at all. I could feel the dy giong in it was quite uncomfortable, was all clear though. 

What ICSI if you dont mind me asking? 
lets hope it doesnt come to that. Do you get the first IVF round on the NHS as its something i nee to start looking into really?

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

He didn't mention that to be honest- although yes I would assume we would as neither of us have any other children.

ICSI is an extra part to IVF- it's where they take the tail off the sperm and inject the head directly into the egg. It's for people wth male factor instead (lot more expensive than the bog standard IVF) - my OH has low motility (we only found that out recently) and so normal IVF would no longer be an option :growlmad:


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Hi
It sounds as if things are happening for all of you.If Clomid has worked I should ovulate tomorrow or Friday.Today i feel really negative about it all the few symptoms I had from the clomid have gone and I just feel completely normal.Or at least as normal as I ever do which my hubby would say is pretty abnormal.
Beth. x


----------



## laura6914

hey beth, i had a few pans when i actually ovulated but nothing prior other than the clomid symptoms. Hang in there and get bedding. Are you charting or using OPKs?

Lou- I really hope it doesnt come to that hunny. Finger crossed we have all done enough to finally get the right result this month ay.


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

thanks Laura
I am charting and theres no sign so feeling pretty dispondant I really thought getting clomid would be the golden answer.
x


----------



## laura6914

so did i hunny. I pinned all my hopes on the first round and i came falling back toearth with a big bang. 

if you out the link to your chart in your sig then we can all stalk it for you. :) and help if its needed.


----------



## babyloulou

I really hope so Laura- I am 31 in a few months- time seems to have ran away with me in the last 5 years- I can't believe how fast it has actually gone!! I would love it so much if it just happened! IVF on top of the last 5 years just sounds far too much to handle at the moment!

Here's to lots of baby dust to us all :dust::dust:


----------



## laura6914

like i say i really hope it doesnt come to that. I cant imagine howe hard it must be for you. I get carried away with myself sometimes and dont realise that others have had it a lot harder. 

xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Beth, don't get upset just yet. After this month I truly believe in Clomid. I really think for us nonovulaters it just takes a few rounds sometimes. Are you taking the generic or brand name? Also, are you doing the Robitussin with it as well?


----------



## laura6914

thats a thought Kel. i did the robitussin last month. Well got the cheap store brand but works exactly the same. 

xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Hey Laura! I used the store brand Robitussin too with my last 2 rounds of Clomid. It really did make a huge difference in my CM. I was never so glad to see some thick, stretchy stuff in my life. LOL I especially never thought I'd be telling my DH, "Hey, I've got good mucus today." Oh, the things we do for babies! Big hugs and baby dust to all of you!


----------



## laura6914

:haha: :haha: :haha: kell.

Tell me about it. the first time i asked my OH to check my cervix to see what it was doing cause i couldnt reach he nearly passed out :haha:

xxx


----------



## NurseKel

LMAO!!! That is hilarious! I just never realized how complicated this getting pregnant could be. I have a DD who is 6 and she was one of those "uh oh" babies. LOL Then, when my new hubby and I started trying it just didn't happen. I would have never thought I'd be taking a fertility drug but...we gotta do what we gotta do. LOL


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

I hadnt heard of the Robutissan stuff snt that cough mixture or am I being really dim!
Not sure how to link my chart in but I am basically just bumbling along between 96.4 to 6 with no real pattern no change in mucus or anything else so I cant see how it can be my month.I suppose first time was a big fat ask.
I really hope lou lou that it works and you can avoid IVF.I am 30 DH 32 we got married 3 yrs ago and were really slack about contraception even before that thinking a baby would be nice.Eighteen months ago we realised there must be a problem and its took this long to get some sort of action.We have tried really hard not to let it rule our lives but it is starting to take over.
Beth x


----------



## NurseKel

Beth, the Robitussin will thin the CM as Clomid thickens CM. It is simply a counter measure to make your CM more friendly. And you are so totally right about becoming consumed. I think we have to make a real effort to not make ourselves too crazy over TTC, which is easier said than done. LOL I didn't temp at all but had decided that I was going to start if round 3 of Clomid didn't work. I kept up with my cycle days, CM and days we had BD'd.


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies i'm back from the dentist .. had to have 2 teeth pulled in a bit of pain now tho got the most incredible jaw ache.... how are we all feeling?

the spotting is still there but is a very light brown now and still no cramps just sensitive sides also had headaches on and off ..

it's great were all getting high temps now and the worrying over ovulation has stopped .. i just wish i would have had my results today xx


----------



## NurseKel

Hey Kissy, are you waiting on your 21 day Progesterone?


----------



## laura6914

:hugs: sorry your in pain kissy, hope it passes and your better soon. 

Im feeling up and down up and down. not sure where i am at the minute. i know where i would rather be..... in bed...... im so tired again already and still got another 5 hours of work. Its crap. 

Have you tested yet?

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

i am kel yes they said the results would be there this morning so i phoned and they wasn't so got to call back tomz ....

am sure the pain will pass it's just the needle thats wearing off ...

i did an IC this morning and got an evap i think so just going to wait and see what the blood results say as i see it if i ovulated i have a good chance of being pregnant if i didn't then all my issues this week have been down to my crazy head playing games with me xx


----------



## NurseKel

Well, I know how you feel. I'm still waiting on the call from the dr with my HCG results from Monday. Apparently she was not in the office yesterday. All this waiting is horrible! LOL My 21 day this month was still low at 9.5 (but up from 2) so I got the impression from my dr that she didn't think I ovulated. Boy will she be in for a surprise if my HCG comes back with good numbers. LOL


----------



## xkissyx

lol mine was 0.9 before clomid i think but gyno said it has to be over 30 to indicate ovulation xx


----------



## NurseKel

My doctor says anything over 10 is good but I've read a lot of articles which say it should be over 15 if on medication. I have my fingers crossed for you and really hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## laura6914

girls im sorry to totally change the subject but im so pissed off. 

i havent had a cold sore in years and years in fact i think since high school and now i have had 2 in the space of a week. Is this a sign of pregnancy do you think? xxx


----------



## xkissyx

oooo it could be a sign hun .. coldsores are caused when your imune system is lowered .. so either pregnancy or your really run down hun xx


----------



## NurseKel

It could be Laura. Pregnancy definitely takes a toll on our immune systems. I am down and out with a horrible cold right now. I have no doubt I could've rebounded already if not for the bean. LOL


----------



## laura6914

i hope so girls. I really dont feel run down at all at the moment. My life is better then it ever has been. I have OH coming home in a few days, and im happy. 

I hope its a good sign so badly. 

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

your OH will be with you soon enough laura ..

kel i think in the us they measure it different ...

i really wish my body would decide what it wants to do weather its pregnant or just tricking me fingers crossed my bloods are back for the morning i'm soo impatient and waiting another day is killing me xx


----------



## NurseKel

Kissy, you may be right in the measuring terms. I hadn't thought of that. I finally got my results just a little while ago and my HCG was 99. So, I am officially confirmed preggers!!! Now, it's back to waiting again for my first appt which is Feb 17th. Damn it, we are always waiting on something aren't we girls? LOL


----------



## laura6914

thats fantastci new Kel. Well done you :happydance: you are right, if im not waiting for OV, im waiting on a temp rise, then im waiting on DPO so i can test then it starts all over again. its never ending. lol.
Oh please lord let it be my month 

xxx


----------



## NurseKel

I have my fingers crossed for you and am sending tons of baby dust your way!:dust:


----------



## laura6914

thanks sweetie, i hope it works. i really do. Any idea when you have your first scan or do you still need to book that?

xx


----------



## NurseKel

Hey, I have to support my Clomid girls! LOL I have my first appt on Feb 17th. Honestly I'm not sure what all that will involve. I just know they said I would have a visit with the nurse first that morning, followed by an appt with my doctor. I'm hoping for a scan but don't know if that is included or not. It has been way to long since I went through all this. My DD will be 6 tomorrow so, lots of years in between. LOL


----------



## laura6914

ah i hope she has a lovely birthday hun. 
Its prob just a routine check. Over here you have to wait until 12 weeks for a scan and about 8 weeks to be seen by the midwife. I know it all me (well nearly all) and dont even have kids. :haha: been TTC for farrrr to long. :haha:

xxx


----------



## NurseKel

I know what you mean. I told my cousin earlier that I truly believe ignorance is bliss. When I was pregnant with my DD, I didn't know anything about all the things that could go wrong. Sometimes I wish I didn't read all these things b/c it makes it hard to just relax and enjoy the pregnancy. Instead, we are on edge all the time about things that could go wrong. I have definitely learned there is a huge difference in the protocols and procedures for you ladies than here in the US.


----------



## babyloulou

Congrats NurseKel! So pleased for you- that call with the HCG results must have been the best call ever! :thumbup:

Hope your cold sore is a good sign Laura! I've heard the ulcer side effect from clomid (I had loads in my mouth while taking the tablets! :wacko:) - but never heard anyone saying they've had cold sores from Clomid! Heard plenty of women saying it was a very early pregnancy symptom though!! :happydance:

Kissy- hope your mouth has recovered now- hope your results are ready in the morning! Let us know when you get them! I've got my fingers crossed for you. I go for my 21 day test tomorrow afternoon too.


----------



## NurseKel

Yipee! Another 21 day level. Those are exciting too. At least it lets us know that the ovaries are cooperating! LOL


----------



## xkissyx

kel your right were always waiting and great news on the hcg results :happydance: hope you DD has a great birthday...

lou fingers crossed for tomz and there's lots of progesterone hanging around in your blood, i promise as soon as i get my results i'll let you all know..

i think that at least 1 of us girls should get a BFP this month but hopefully it's all of us :dust:


----------



## babyloulou

Let's hope so Kissy! Even one will give the rest of us hope for the next cycle!:thumbup:


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you Kissy that is too sweet! I need you ladies to get some BFPs to we can go through this together dang it! And when I say "ladies" I mean ALL of you. I need some bump buddies!:happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

I know I speak for us all NurseKel when I say we would all love nothing more than to join you! :happydance:

Hope your daughter has a lovely day tomorrow xx


----------



## NurseKel

Thanks hun! Ya'll better be joining me soon!


----------



## sonyabazonya

Good Morning Ladies!!!!! xxxxx Hows everyone today?

Kissy, sorry bout your mouth dental work is never fun! Have you got your results yet? (im sitting here all anxious lol)

Laura, I definately heard that cold sores is pregnancy symptom. Where are you at in your cycle now? 

Kel, Such great news!!! You're really giving us hope here!!!!!!!!


----------



## bells1980

Hi all you lovely Clomid ladies
I just got some good results back. My 21 day progesterone showed that I ovulated on 50mg of Clomid first cycle. I thought I had as I had so many positive O signs and so much earlier than I had ever experienced. I Oed around CD17 and I usually don't get anything till CD 28 without the Clomid. I am 9dpo today and have been really tired sleepy and physical for the past few days and have had some minor abdo cramping - like very mild AF cramps. Trying not to SS but very hard!!! We BD at all the right times so fingers crossed!!!
Goodluck to all of us
XXX


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hi Bells, Thats great news! Fingers crossed that you wont be hanging out here much longer!!!!!! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone! 

How are you today Sonya? 

My temp went up AGAIN this morning to 36.98- never had temps this high before. I have my 21 day test this afternoon so a couple of days and I should know if it worked!! (as always chart can be got to by clicking on my siggy if anyone wants to see)


----------



## sonyabazonya

we are all so getting pregnant this cycle!!!!!!!! (hopefully) Im good today u?


----------



## babyloulou

Fine thanks- still stupidly painful boobs!! And since last night I've been having aches in my left lower side near my hip. Nothing apart from that though.

Anything from you?


----------



## sonyabazonya

well here goes..... cramps stopped, headache, boobs hurt, nipples burn, sore throat, dizzyness... cp high and soft....... thats it for now lol.


----------



## laura6914

girls i have totally not read all the posts and im soooo sorry but i think i have got my :bfp:

I tested with a 10Miu internet cheapie this morning and i have the faintest of faintest lines, at first i wasnt even sure if it was there but now its got darker i can see it. I ssoooo hope this is it. Im going to test with a FRER either tomorrow or saturday. I cant stop shaking, i have never seen two lines in my life. not even a faint one so how can i be imagining this????????


----------



## sonyabazonya

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Posta piccy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laura6914

i only have my phone and no matter how hard i try it wont pick up the ine as its that light. ive even tried inverting it but it wont pick it up either. i hve even tried on the OV test that i done where the line is darker and it wont pick it up either. go i cant stop shaking. 

xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

awww so happy for you thats great news!!! we really needed a bfp to help us keep hoping!!! all the best and a healthy happy nine months!!! you going to book an apt with ur dr?


----------



## laura6914

not yet its so so faint i honestly mean faint, i have to really stare at it to see if its there im so scared its not a positive so im going to leave it a few more days, test again and then take it from there.

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

OMG Laura!!!! That is so exciting!! Our first BFP!!! Yippee!! Remember- a line is a line!


----------



## laura6914

thank lou but i dont know what to think, it really is so faint, if it got any fainter it wouldnt be there anymore lol. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Have you got anymore I.C's??? You could try holding your wee for a few hours and trying again?? I know that's not a 'sensible' suggestion- but I wouldn't be able to resist!


----------



## sonyabazonya

lolol, its true a line is a line hun!!! so exciting!!! how many dpo are you?


----------



## laura6914

yeah lou i do have 1 more 10 miu yet so im going to save it for the morning (if i can) lol. 

im 13 dpo today sonya but my temps took a drop 2 days ago which i think may have been an implantation dip hence why the line is so light. 

i cant stop looking at it. Im so lost at the moment. i dont know what to think. pregnant/not pregnant?

xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

well try to stop thinking about it (YA RIGHT) and hopefully tomorrow you will have your answer!!!!!!!!! fingers x'd!!!


----------



## laura6914

ill try sonia.

Any way enough of me. How are you today. feeling ok. xxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

hi girls,
looks like i'm gonna be joining you tomorrow, af appears to have arrived this morning, not in full flow yet (sorry tmi), but am feeling pretty awful.

felling a bit nervous about taking clomid, have heard a lot about side effects, how have you all found it?

we have unexplained infertility and am wondering if there are many success stories.

thanks

deb

xx


----------



## laura6914

hey Deb and welcome. Clomid isnt too bad. I had major headaches whilst taking the tablets and hot flushes so i would recommend taking them of a night time. 

First round didnt work for me im due to start my second ound next month but think i may be pregnant. :happydance:xxx


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies way to go laura congrat :dance: xxxx

looking good wi the temps lou ..

well i called docs this morning for results and she said there back the doctor has seen them and it's marked as satistfactory so i asked if she could tell me what they were and it was 2.2!! how on earth is that satisfactory so i'm waiting on a call from the doctor to explain why he thinks they are ok for a 21 day test ... i am absaloutly gutted :cry: i really thought i had ovulated n that everything i was having was early pregnancy symptoms and just seems to be all in my head!! so looks like i now need provera and another perscription of clomid i am sooo depressed right now ....


----------



## laura6914

oh kissy hunny :hugs: im so so sorry. is the Dr going to call you back? I thought you got a faint BFP the other day did you not? xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I would wait until you have spoken to the doctor Kissy- don't get upset before then. It makes no sense why she would say 'satisfactory' then give you such a low number. Something is mixed up somewhere! Maybe it said 22 or something! I would wait til the doctor has spoken to you! Hope he calls soon xxx


----------



## xkissyx

it must have just been an evap or shadow a summat on the IC i find it hard to trust them anyways ..... he's calling me soon just got to wait as there's 4 other patients ahead of me in the call Q ... i just don't know what to think anymore i can't understand why the doctor would say they are ok when they are clearly not xx


----------



## laura6914

ok im thinking mine may not be a BFP now either then. :sad2:

I think Lou is right hun, there must be a mix up some where. I think you Ovd and they have got the number wrong. Dont feel defeted until they have called you. 

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

i'm trying not to but i'm not sure on anything anymore :cry: just gotta wait and see what the doc says ... my doc is off till next weds so having to speak to the other gp why does nothing ever go right for me :cry: ...

laura hun don't take my word for it ... keep yours as a possitive and do another in the morning xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

sit tight kissy, something is definately not clear there hun!!! wait til the dr says something ok?


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Laura thats fantastic news why are you apologising ?Well done you
Beth xx


----------



## laura6914

girls i have just done another test after drinking tea and alredy have a wee. i had to really squeeze another one out. Done another IC but a different brand and 20 miu instead of 1o0 and a stronger more visable but still faint line. 

:happydance:


----------



## xkissyx

whooo hooo :dance: way to go laura xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

laura6914 said:


> hey Deb and welcome. Clomid isnt too bad. I had major headaches whilst taking the tablets and hot flushes so i would recommend taking them of a night time.
> 
> First round didnt work for me im due to start my second ound next month but think i may be pregnant. :happydance:xxx


thanks for the reply - i think i will take them on a night then!

wow you might be pregnant - congratulations!!!:flower:


----------



## NurseKel

Laura, wow! I am so happy for you! I told you ladies that ya'll would be joining me soon. Lol. Kissy, I know we talked about the measurement for 21 day results being different over there but did they say it was 22? I'm reading on my phone this morning so its difficult to catch everything.


----------



## xkissyx

no kel hun the women on the fone first said that the doc saw them and said they were satisfactory i then asked what they were n she said 2 . 2 .. as far as i knew it needed to be above 30 xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

hang in there kissy someones made a mistake, YAY LAURA IM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Wow Laura- you must be so happy!! :happydance::happydance: Theat is absolutely brilliant! :cloud9:

Kissy- don't worry until you've spoken to him love xxx


----------



## laura6914

Kissy hang in there hunny. Im sure she has mis read it as 2.2 cant be satisfactory. Please keep us updated.

Girls am i ok to stay over here with you please? thanks again for all your support. 

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

i thought he would have called by now sergery closed at 1-30 ... time is going sooo slow i need to make a few calls and can't do anything whilst waiting for him to call ... 

still got the spotting which i am now guessing is AF on her way which i doubt will even happen now! i hate my stupidly dumb ovaries!! ... 

seems the sore throat, headache, twinges and backache are all games my body is playing with me ... i wanna go cry now :cry:


----------



## xkissyx

your welcome to stay u maybe be preggers hun but ur still a clomid gal :flower: xx


----------



## laura6914

ah hunny :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: why dont you call him and get on his case and tell him you need to know. This isnt fair keeping you waiting. 

xxx


----------



## NurseKel

I agree with the other ladies Kissy. It wouldn't have made any sense for her to have said they were satisfactory if they were that low. I know the waiting is difficult and it won't do any good to tell you not to stress. I'm thinking of you.:hugs:


----------



## Stardancer

Hope it all works out for you Kissy x


----------



## xkissyx

he's called ladies and i am sooo upset i'm fed up with my stupid body not working and the stupid doctor getting it wrong...

turns out the receptionist was right and the doctor was wrong ... first off my results were sent to the worng GP we have 2 of them at the surgery at my results got sent to the wrong 1 hence the reason for him saying they were satisfactory because he basically didn't have a clue who i was and what the blood test was and so 2.2 was correct i suppose it's a step up from 0.9 ... he's wrote me a perscription for 100mg for next cycle he said that af should happen on its own and if it doesn't to call the surgery to get another perscription for summat to bring on AF .... i knew it wasn't going to work for me and how idiotically stupid of me to think i might be in with a chance ....
the doc said on my notes it says 1 cycle of 50mg and 21 day bloods then 2 cycles of 100mg and 21 day bloods if nothing then i have to be referred to central manchester hospital ..... i guess some women just arn't ment to be mothers ... oh the doc said all the symptom i have are side effects of clomid .... :cry: I HATE MY OVARIES!!! ... 

i just don't understand i have normal lady bits no cysts or other issues i have 2 clear tubes my OH has normal sperm ... and yet i can't even have a period on my own ..... mother nature is 1 very cruel lady!!!


----------



## laura6914

kissy darling, i know its hard at the moment but please dont give up it will happen darling. I know nothing i can say at the minute will make it any easier but it will happen. There is no medical reason why you cant have children. I was TTC for nearly 3 years november coming with the same no medical exlination as to why it wasnt happening. it can and will happen. 

xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

(((((((HUGS)))))) if a woman wasnt meant to be a mother, god would have made her a man. Everyone is different hun, you just need a bigger kickstart than others! Hang in there you'll get ur sticky bean, we all will xxx


----------



## sam1181

Hi Kissy,
Hun i know how you feel, 50mg failed me too but after trying 100mg i ovulated!! and i really feel you will too.
Please don't loose heart, of course you are meant to be a mother and you will be a wonderful mother!! i know how bad you are feeling, but your time will come sweetie, just don't loose hope, it will happen. xxx


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Kissy I am so sorry its so cruel.I find it so hard to stay rational I think we are in a similar situation in that other than not ovulating everything appears normal it so hard to cope with heres hoping the stronger dose works
Beth


----------



## sam1181

Laura,
Congrats hun, can i ask, the faint line you got at 10 miu... did it have a colour to it? isn't it strange how you got a darker line on the 20 miu and a light line on the 10 miu? 
I'm really happy for you hun congratulations:) xxx


----------



## laura6914

thanks sam hunny. Yeah it had colour. It was transparent purple and ws the same thickness of the control line but so unbelieveably faint. the second one was a pink dye one and was a lot darker. 
Im still dreading doing another in the morning and it being a BFN. i think my world would fall apart. 
I have booked an appointment with the Drs but they cant get my in until the 10th. Thats going to be a killer wait. 

xxx


----------



## sam1181

I'm getting a line too but i cannot make out any colour it's soooo light but the same thickness as control line. I'll give it a few more days. Have you told you other half? he would be sooo happy!


----------



## laura6914

wow sam you kept that one quiet. lol. when did you test. Try testing again. i wasnt going to tst again until tomorrow morning but i had to and used the 3rd wee of the day and got a darker line. 

yeah i told him over the phone. Not the way i planned to do it. When it finally happend i was going to wrap the test up and give it to him with a baby grow but i couldnt keep it to myself i had to tell him. He is over the moon bless him. 

xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Kissy, I told my story on here for a reason and it was for ladies just like you and me. I had a 21 day level of 2 when I started this journey. It took 3 rounds for me to finally get to a 9.5 but damn it when I did it worked!!! You keep your chin up! No one knows your frustration better. I know what it's like to live waiting for those blood test results only to be disappointed and it feels like you are never going to get pregnant. The cycles of waiting never seem to end, but they DO end. I got tears in my eyes when I read your post and my heart hurts b/c I know what it feels like but don't you give up. It took me 2 rounds at 100 mg but to get to this point was so worth it. Let's aim for a Valentine's baby shall we....?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waterbaby

Hi Ladies... mind if I join in? I was on the TTC board until I found this. 

I'm 36 and we are TTC #3. Third round of Clomid (50mg) and this time my period skipped a month! I had my last AF on Dec 5th. And it appears as though she is showing her ugly head this morning. After almost 25 days late!

I didn't realize you could skip a month of AF while on Clomid. I thought that I ovulated, like normal, around cycle day 13 or so. But then I had a surge about 2 weeks ago. So.... I ovulated REALLY late? Weird.

So..... I guess I'll try again this month.

I did have a M/C in January 2009. And it took a few months for my cycle to regulate. I also had a long cycle in July. But other than that, I've assumed that everything is ok. Now I'm getting worried that I may be entering into perimenapause... or menapause and that's why my cycles are off. 

And I'm 36....... 37 in March. Maybe I'm too old for this again. :shrug:


----------



## NurseKel

Welcome Waterbaby! Hey, first off....I am 35 and we are not too old for this. LOL I don't know about being as late as you are. From what I understand, Clomid has made a lot of people ovulate much later. However, in my case I think I O'd much earlier even though I did my pills days 5-9. I have seen so many different reactions to Clomid that it is really hard to know how it's going to affect us.


----------



## xkissyx

it's just sooo hard .... might tak today out ladies .. i'll be back tomz i just need to cry this 1 out xx


----------



## laura6914

thinking of you kissy hunny. will be right here for you when your ready to come back. :hugs: darlin. xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I am so sorry kissy. Always here if you need a chat xxx


----------



## babyloulou

The blood nurse has just told me my progesterone 21 day results will take about a week and a half! WTF?? This can't be right can it?


----------



## NurseKel

That doesn't sound right at all. They should be ready the next day and at the latest 2 days.


----------



## laura6914

thats not right hun. When i have mine done it only takes about 3 days to gt back to me.


----------



## babyloulou

That's what I thought! What is the point in having the tests if they take that flipping long!!


----------



## laura6914

cant you request that you get them earlier. It seems pointless waiting that long for them. You will hopefully be pregnant by then so will know you ovulated the idiots. 

xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

I don't honestly think I've ovulated- never mind that!! :haha:


----------



## xkissyx

hey ladies i'm back i gave myself a good old shake n cried it out feel soooo much better for it now hehe ....

lou that doesn't sound right my results took 3 days is there way you call your doctors for the results to see if they are back yet? ..

laura i just wanted to congratulate u again :flower: i'm so proud of you ..
2 clomid gals cooking lets get the rest of us following ....

i have decided on a new approach now i'm going to invest in conceive plus, softcups and clear blue digital ovulation test this way i'm doing all i can to help and my ovaries can continue to be stubourne and i shall continue to push them into working right....

i'm guessing i nearly ovulated this time on 50mg so hoping 100mg will give me aright kick into ovulating .. just got to wait for AF now .. oh and the spotting has completely stopped now still got backache, twinges, headaches and the stuffy nose xx


----------



## NurseKel

Kissy, I am so proud of you for the awesome postive attitude! :hugs:That's what we have to do with our rusty, stubborn ovaries....kick em into overdrive!!:thumbup:


----------



## xkissyx

sure do ... i am not going to be beaten down by a couple of walnuts :rofl: ... 

i would like to appologise to all you ladies tho i threw a tantrum and got in a state when i shouldn't have pinned my hope on clomid working first time xx


----------



## babyloulou

we are all doing exactly the same thing Kissy! And we are in this group so we can vent and "tantrum" together!! You were getting dark OPKs and good temps on 50mg- so I think 100mg will definitely push those ovaries over the edge!!

Welcome back! xxxxxxxx


----------



## xkissyx

yer i feel for sure they will .... 

i guess we all have our moments n maybe because i got the darkish opk's and good temps things are going forward i look at this way 2 cycles ago my progesterone was at 0.9 on cd21 so it's more than doubled already ....

how did your OH take your brill news laura? xx


----------



## sam1181

Kissy, when i took clomid for the first time, it hit me the hardest. I am glad you are feeling better hun.
I am out this month ladies Af showed her ugly face. To be honest i feel nothing now, it's like month after month facing disappointments has made me so numb that i don't feel anything anymore.
To be honest with you, even though i have ovulated 3 times with clomid and i have 3 cycles left to take, i don't have a lot of hope. 
Clomid works for a lot of women but i don't think i will get pregnant on clomid alone. my hospital doesn't do IUI :( after these 3 cycles i will be on Injectibles then IVF. 
Sorry i know i am going on a bit, just so sad, i know crying wont get me a baby so wont waste any tears... i've wasted enough. Thanks for reading, i really hope none of you feel the kind of pain i am feeling right now and i hope like Laura you will have good news. Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## xkissyx

i'm just impatiently awaiting AF now lets hope she doesn't mess me about this month .. if in doubt i have a course of nothisterone left .. xx


----------



## xkissyx

sam hunni i feel your pain :hug: it's a shame your hospital doesn't do iui .... 

if your ovulating then there must be another reason as to why your not getting pregnant and don't ever feel your goin on it's a club we're in this together for the long haul and we have 2 sucess stories so far so lets keep them coming xx


----------



## babyloulou

I know how you feel Sam- I have been trying for over 5 years now! I find it hard to believe it will be easy as Clomid just working for me! Especially since we found out just before this xmas that OH has problems too (after them faffing about and not doing any tests on him over the years before now!) I had just about come to terms with my problems, then we found out about him too! - IVF with ICSI is our only option after the Clomid - i haven't been offered anything else either! I'm dreading it!

Anyway.... let's all get back to PMA girls!! xxx


----------



## xkissyx

my gyno hasn't even talked about what happens next he just said i'd be sent to a fertility specialist as clomid should work for me .. i know it isn't the OH as he has 2 kids already ... 

we will get there girls and clomid will work!! were in charge not the ovaries :flower: xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Oh ladies you are so inspiring, you have tremendous strength! I take my hat off to you for being able to stay so positive!!! This thread is full of love and its so warm, I want to sit here all day just to read your enthusiasm. I mean seriously, I dont think I've seen so much support anywhere! You're all a real special bunch of ladies xxxx Laura hun, have you tested again yet? Sending so much love your way kissy, we will all get there sooner or later hun xxxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey girls, looks like im in for another round of clomid! The startings of AF came in just now, bugger lol. Im so used to it by now....


----------



## babyloulou

Will you get any further treatment on the NHS if needed then Kissy if OH has other children? Have they mentioned that? We were told we can only have one funded lot of IVF/ICSI and neither of us have any children.


----------



## babyloulou

Well my temp dropped to 36.75 this morning- still above the coverline but not moving up like the last few have! Think I'm gonna be out soon :-(


----------



## laura6914

wow lou looking at your chart that could be an implantation dip. I had one on CD11. hae a look its through my ticker. im getting excited for you. 

how are we all today? i havent read the posts xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks for the lovely thought Laura- but I am not that hopeful! :flower:

Your chart is a lovely shape with a clear dip! Where as mine is more of a rocky mountain road!!:haha:


----------



## laura6914

have you gone through the FF chart gallery and looked for charts like yours that results in pregnancy. they are not all nice and tidy hunny. 

Are you ok?

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies ... how are you today laura? sonya? lou?..

my temp has gone down which i'm hoping is the start of a drop for AF would hate for her to be a pain in ass now ..

lou i'm not sure about getting extra help tbh i suppose it just depends if i have more serious issues or not but i highly doubt it'll get that far as i am going to get pregnant this year ... the only thing wrong with me is my stubourne ovaries don't want to let the lil egg's go so am gunna show them who's boss xx


----------



## laura6914

im good thanks lou.

Way to go you with the PMA! Your such an inspiration. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I am fine thanks- a bit annoyed that I have to wait a week and a half for my progesterone results!! It's rubbish!

Apart from that I'm fine. Still got the lingering headaches and sore boobs! Had a sore throat for about 10 mins after I woke up this morning- but it then went. Nothing apart from that.

I can't get FF to compare charts with mine because I only have the basic membership. I can look through the galleries though. I've seen some erratic success ones! i have been trying for 5 years now though- don't tend to let myself get my hopes up anymore!

Have you done another test this morning??


----------



## xkissyx

i think its rubbish they make you wait so long to get your results ..

i've decided to not only throw myself into TTc even more but decided to change my whole diet if i can rough it for a few more months with no treats no booze no jaffa cakes and more exercise .. i did half hour on the workout dvd this morning and i was wiped out and lost so stretched n gave in xx


----------



## babyloulou

I'm glad to see you feeling so much more positive now Kissy! I really, really think 100mg will work for you- you looked so close on 50mg!! And as you say if OH is fertile then you have no reason to not get a BFP straight away!! Once I ovulate I then have OH's lazy sperm to contend with too :wacko:


----------



## xkissyx

i'm tryin conceive plus next cycle aswell as i don't seem to get much cm ....

conceive plus is better than pre seed because it feeds sperm with zinc to give them a boost to get to the egg ... it's £15 at boots for a 75ml tube .. i think it can be baught online for about £10 tho xx


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I've never heard of that Kissy! I've been using Preseed for months now because of rubbish CM. I have two tubes left so I might use that for the next cycle- but then swap to the other for cycle 3 if it's better!! 

I see you've changed your ticker to a weight one. Are you going serious on the dieting then? I have been trying- lost about 8 pound so far (in about a month). I get bored though and slip again! :-D What's your BMI? (obviously don't answer that if you don't want to!)


----------



## megs79

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me joining in.

Haven't had cycle for 18 months and no AF or anything (came off Yasmin BCP Sept 08)

So have been prescribed 5mg Provera for 5 days, then 50mg Clomid for 5 days (starting on 2nd day of bleeding) - does this sound right to those of you with experience of taking these? Did you ovulate on the first round?

Having blood tests to check if ovulated on the 21st day of the 2nd cycle.

Fingers crossed - hope it works!! Comforting reading about others' experiences x x x


----------



## ablacketer

I have a question, Im having my CD21 test done next week to see if Im ovulating on my own or need to start clomid. I have had pain on alternating sides every month for the last few months, would I get that pain if Im not ovulating???


----------



## xkissyx

welcome ladies :flower: 

ablacketer i'm not sure as i had twinges in my sides this cycle and didn't ovulate altho its possible proof the ovaries are doing something .... best way would be to have 21day bloods anything over 30 is a sure sign u've ovulated ...

megs79 i had AF issues since teenage years i had all of 2 AF's in a year so at 17 i was put on the pill and then had a 6 month break with no AF and went onto implanton .. i have that removed 2nd feb 09 6 months later still no AF so i was given norethisterone i had this every cycle for 5 cycles whilst being seen by a gyno .. after numerous cd21 tests he concluded i don't ovulate so 11 months later was given clomid .. i had this cycle using 50mg and it didn't work for me so i've been uped to 100mg for 2 cycles .... we have a couple of sucess stories on here ..

lou i have quite a high bmi so would prefer not to say but put it this way if i hadn't have had such an understanding doctor and gyno i wouldn't be in this group now they have both been so great ... i changed my diet in march and since have lost 11lb's but now i'm going to introduce exercise into my day .. i was unable to do this before as i had a broken foot from 26th november 08 till 12th november 09 .. i was having regualr physio and acupunchture for it and also had an op which included a bone graft and a 5inch screw through my foot .... it may sound like an excuse but after 6 months n then an op n then another 6 months i just wanted my foot to heal .... in total i spent 8 months in cast and still have the screw in place ... 

in theory its not a diet as such it's my healthy eating plan including exercise i usually give in after a few weeks but now its time to get real after clomid they'll be no other options unless i loose weight so getting a head start n besides it's a challenge to get that ticker moving hehe .. my only weakness is jaffa cakes i would quite happily have these as a last meal xx


----------



## ablacketer

thanks kissy, Im having them done wednesday.


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi ladies, I've been stalking this thread for a while as I'm starting Clomid on my next cycle. Currently I'm taking Prometrium for 10 days to induce AF. I am expecting her around Feb. 10 and then I'll start 50mg Clomid on CD3-7. I'm thinking I will also take Mucinex to loosen and thin out my CM. Best of luck to you ladies!! :dust:


----------



## laura6914

tysonnme, i took robutsin (sp) from day 6 until the day of Ov and this done wonders for my CM. im not sure if its the same thing as what youe suggesting. 

All the best, i hope it works for you. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi to all the Clomid Club newbies!! :flower:

Megs79- I'm on my first cycle of clomid and I took it days 2-6 too. I had my 21 test yesterday- I'm waiting for the results to see if I've ovulated- I am starting to think I haven't though.

ablacketer- I hope you are ovulating- but as for the pains I have them every month because of my PCOS and I never ovulate! I think it's more usual for the pains to be telling you that you are ovulating though (unless you have cysts) so it probably means you are.

Hi TySonNMe- I took guaifenesin up until ovulation and used preseed for every BD. Good luck and welcome! :flower:

Kissy- my BMI was 29 when I was given the Clomid- think it must be at 28 now. So I am alright for treatment purposes but still a couple of stone overweight.


----------



## ablacketer

thanks lou lou. :)


----------



## sam1181

Welcome ladies, and hi everyone,
Kissy and Lou lou thank you so much for your kind words... it took forever for me to sleep last night but i am feeling better today. Af is here in full force so will be taking clomid tomorrow (2-6) lets see what happens this cycle.
Lou Lou IVF with ICSI is perfect for your situation especially regarding your OH. I was just reading about it on the internet and it gives you a lot of hope that other than clomid there are options. It sucks that your results will take time, if i were you i would have insisted harder for it, sometimes you have to use a bit of force with the fertility staff because that is when they start to listen! (i'm only speaking from experience)
Kissy i am glad you are feeling better hun and i hope your AF starts soon so you can start the 100mg i have a good feeling about it because it worked for me:)


----------



## babyloulou

I have phoned and spoken to the fertility office this afternoon. The secretary has said the results should be ready on Monday (Tues at the latest!) - apparently I was told a week and a half because my doctor is on holiday and that is when he gets back. She said I can ring up and she can tell me my results, but obviously can't advise me anything else.


----------



## xkissyx

BMI isn't really a good indicator of weight in my opinion as it doesn't take into account bone density or that muscle weighs twice as much as fat .... 

i am overweight but as long as i do my part to loose it then i don't see why i shouldn't get help xx


----------



## babyloulou

I agree with you Kissy. I have always been heavier than I look! When I was a size 10 I weighed 2 stone more than my friend who was also a size 10 and the same height as me!! I am only a size 14 now- and yet a BMI of 29/28!?? It's crazy!

I read a study once that said women with PCOS always seem to weigh more than normal women- even when they are thin.

Who knows?????


----------



## xkissyx

i heard that also lou ... how tall are ya? i'm 6ft ....

i come from a family of tall/ big people i stand no chance of being normal BMI hehe xx


----------



## babyloulou

Wow!! I thought I was quite tall-you must wear clothes well at that height!! I'm 5'8"


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks Laura and lou! I did some research online and it said to take Robitussin with guaifenesin. I looked at some Robitussin products but that's not the active ingredient in them. Mucinex does have guaifenesin as the active ingredient. My research told me to take 200mg of it three times a day after the last day of Clomid until OV day. My plan was to get gets some Children's Mucinex (or the store brand) since it's in liquid form. Does it make much of a difference? Is this the correct dosage?


----------



## laura6914

that sounds right to me hun. I took 2 teaspoons, 3 times a day. from the day after my last tablet to the day of OV sounds like like you have it spot on. 

Have you tried pre seed? It mimmics CM. it never worked for me but heard it worked wonders for some of the other women. 

xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks Laura. I haven't used PreSeed. I'll definitely look into it though. Congrats on your :bfp:!


----------



## laura6914

thanks sweetie, still doesnt feel realy yet, hense why im hanging around here like a bad smell :haha: dont want to go yet! 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Don't go Laura!!! We will need you to compare our symptoms against!! Stay, stay, stay!!!


----------



## hope31

xkissyx said:


> he's called ladies and i am sooo upset i'm fed up with my stupid body not working and the stupid doctor getting it wrong...
> 
> turns out the receptionist was right and the doctor was wrong ... first off my results were sent to the worng GP we have 2 of them at the surgery at my results got sent to the wrong 1 hence the reason for him saying they were satisfactory because he basically didn't have a clue who i was and what the blood test was and so 2.2 was correct i suppose it's a step up from 0.9 ... he's wrote me a perscription for 100mg for next cycle he said that af should happen on its own and if it doesn't to call the surgery to get another perscription for summat to bring on AF .... i knew it wasn't going to work for me and how idiotically stupid of me to think i might be in with a chance ....
> the doc said on my notes it says 1 cycle of 50mg and 21 day bloods then 2 cycles of 100mg and 21 day bloods if nothing then i have to be referred to central manchester hospital ..... i guess some women just arn't ment to be mothers ... oh the doc said all the symptom i have are side effects of clomid .... :cry: I HATE MY OVARIES!!! ...
> 
> i just don't understand i have normal lady bits no cysts or other issues i have 2 clear tubes my OH has normal sperm ... and yet i can't even have a period on my own ..... mother nature is 1 very cruel lady!!!

Hey, sorry your test didn't come back good... I had my day 21 yesterday and have to wait til wed for the result. Last month was 13 but I got my period 3 days later. Had clomid cd 5-9 100mg this month and hcg shot cd14. I'm now 8dpo and going craaaaaaaaaaazy!!!

I didn't think gp could prescribe clomid? I was told they couldnt and only a fertility specialist could do it? I had to be referred to Manchester fertility unit before being prescribed anything.

I'm trying not to fill my head with symptoms here, but I'm absolutely exhausted and have been all day and you know when you just 'feel' like something is happening.... but then I guess every month I think the same thing and every month is a BFN!!


----------



## laura6914

babyloulou said:


> Don't go Laura!!! We will need you to compare our symptoms against!! Stay, stay, stay!!!


as long as your sure hun, i dont want to get in the way. Any way i may be back with you soon. Im cramping and its a little uncomfortable.:cry:

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

That's normal in early pregnancy isn't it? Loads of women say they didn't realise they were pregnant because they had bad AF cramps- and remember when monitoring our cycles this closely you find out sooner and get your BFP way before most people! So I honestly think cramps are nothing to worry about- not unless they are agonising!


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies ...

laura hun cramping is normal in early pregnancy...

hope31 i was referred to the CATS clinic its a mobile thing that stops off in parts of manchester, they have allsorts there and best of all a gyno it was the gyno that told my gp how to monitor me and 3 months later no ovulation so my gyno gave my gp instructions and permission to give me 3 rounds of clomid .. i am now going onto 100mg for 2 cycles and then to have 21day bloods on the second cycle of 100mg if still nothing i'm being referred to a fertility specialist in manchester hospital ... my gp just wrote the perscription on behalf of the gyno .....

i was the 1 telling my gp whats wrong with me , what happens next and how to get it n when i've got it what to do hehe xx


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies how are we all today? xx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone!

Hi Kissy- you may still get a full round of Clomid then once you get to the specialist- cos I couldn't get anything of the GP or Gyno- they said I had to be referred. Once I was it was 6 mths of Clomid. So a specialist may keep you on Clomid for another few months!

How are you today Laura? Have the cramps eased off?

My temp was 36.85 this morning, so still above the coverline!


----------



## laura6914

hey girls thanks for calming me down last night. yeah they have eased off loads. think i just majorly panicked last night. they are still there today but hardly noticable. 

How is everyone?

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

thats a good point lou ... my gyno gave me it as he knew what the problem was and thinks that if 50mg won't get me ovulating 100mg will so fingers crossed it ... gyno reckoned that because of the imbalance of hormones since teenage years is the reason my ovaries aint playin ball hehe so just to give em a kick in the right direction and see how things go ....

what you said yesterday about wearing clothes well i struggle to find fashionable clothes sometimes, they're either 2 short or 2 long i must just be an awkward size ... ya no when u buy jumpers and they're a lil long in sleeves and you think after i wash it it'll be just the right length well with me they just fit when i buy them n 1 wash usually shrinks them hehe ways are changing tho they've accepted that bigger women are also taller n tend to makem sleeves and lengths longer i rem when i was about 12 i was same size shoe as my mum now i'm the same size shoe as my brothers hehe xx


----------



## xkissyx

glad to hear the cramps have gone and lou was right in what she said last night as were paying our bodies close attention we scrutinise everything and often find out way before most women xx


----------



## babyloulou

Glad your cramps have eased Laura- you are bound to worry about every twnge for a while! Are you still doing a HPT every morning too :haha: I would be! In fact I'll make a confession- I did one this morning and I am only 9dpo (that's if I actually ovulated!) :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush: :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Kissy- I've just clicked on your siggy instead of my own by mistake- and I can't believe how high your temps are!!!!! Is that just the Clomid then according to the doc??


----------



## xkissyx

yer accordin to the doc ovulation hasn't happened n progesterone is low and so my high temps are just my own doing ... i thought they were pretty high but i wasn't sure as any other cycle i had high temps due to takin norethisterone .. i don't have a clue what my body is doing anymore other than not ovulating ...

i don't mind you looking at my chart or anyone tbh xx


----------



## babyloulou

They are about the same as mine- but I have never had high temps before- they've always been so low that I thought I had a thyroid problem. They have always been between 35.70- 36.40. Never any higher than that until clomid. They have always had no pattern to them and just been very erratic. This is the first month either database has attempted to see ovulation. 

Have you got another prescription for Norethisterone?? With my doc being away I am gonna have to wait a week and a half for any prescriptions if my bloods come back as no ovulation.


----------



## xkissyx

yer i've still got 10 days worth good job really as the doctor said to wait and see if AF is a week late before callin for a perscription of provera or northiterone so i'm going to get a test on monday just to be sure and then start the norethiterone ... do ya reckon 5 worth will bring on AF or should i take the full 10 days? xx


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not sure- I took Provera to bring on AF for my HSG and only took 5 days and it worked- but then for the norethisterone the doc made me take 10 days?? I guess I would do what the doc advises you to- even though it's annoying as it's more waiting!!


----------



## xkissyx

yer for sure it's yet more waiting i hardly see why i should wait a week after AF is late to take it tho because i then takes another 2 weeks to get AF so all in all i won't able to start another course of clomid till 3 weeks on monday it's so fustrating xx


----------



## babyloulou

I know - my doc said the same thing. I think we have to wait just incase we're pregnant. It's like NurseKel said- they told her she hadn't ovulated and she was pregnant, so I suppose they just have to be careful


----------



## babyloulou

Is anyone on here giving in to a glass of wine occasionally? I've cut it out and not had any at all for nearly 3 weeks! But I really fancy a walk to the pub with the fella and dogs and a glass of wine! Is that really bad??? Is everyone else tee-totalling??


----------



## xkissyx

yer i guess your right but kel wasn't far off the progesterone ovulation limit i'm well off ... i have a glass of wine last night first 1 i've had since xmas and it went down well! hehe xx


----------



## ablacketer

I believe that the rule is the occasional glass of RED wine is fine :)


----------



## babyloulou

Well that's alright then- I had a (slightly large) glass of red! Won't feel toooooo guilty! :blush::blush::blush::blush::thumbup:


----------



## xkissyx

how are we today ladies?

temps are looking good lou ...

mine went down a little this morning and doesn't look like AF is going to show today .. i really hope she shows on her own and i don't have to force her along xx


----------



## babyloulou

Don't they say that Clomid can still prompt the hormones to do the right thing at the end of the cycle, even if you don't ovulate?? So hopefully you'll still get AF. Or did I dream that? 

My temps aren't bad- got 36.92 this morning, but marked it as disturbed as I took it half an hour late and I had the glass of wine last night


----------



## babyloulou

Tested this morning too! You can guess the result....... :-(


----------



## xkissyx

awww am sorry hun :hugs: it is still early yet tho ... i am hoping it does i read that it might so fingers crossed it will suppose i'll know in the next few days ...

did u enjoy the glass of wine last night? xx


----------



## ablacketer

Im 3dpo and still having ov type cramps on the left side, could this mean a cyst instead of ovulation?


----------



## babyloulou

Well I'm out!! AF is here! :dohh: Bloody CD24!?! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## xkissyx

aww lou hun :hugs: ... i'll be joining u soon i hope ...

i've been feeling then pains since about cd12 n still have them i don't think its anything to worry about hun xx


----------



## babyloulou

It's so light it hasn't hit my underwear yet- and too light to use anything so I've marked it as spotting for now!! I am also constipated today (very unusual for me!!!) and had been 'straining:blush:' a bit when I saw the spotting! (TMI!!:blush:)


----------



## xkissyx

oh that changes things ... maybe just see how you are tomz as it could be spotting ....

do you usually have regular cycles? xx


----------



## babyloulou

No- not at all. Used to have about 1 AF a year until I started acupuncture 3 years ago. Since starting that I have them every 50-70 days or so


----------



## xkissyx

i would just wait and see if the spotting gets any heavier then ... i am not loving the waiting round at all ....

i've been thinking of going to see a clairvoyant do you think it's a good idea or could do more harm than good? .. i do question a little about them howver i have friends that have been and claim that they were told things by the lady things only my friends knew xx


----------



## BizyBee

I've been away a while and see a lot of new names. :hi:

My body is finally starting to regulate after my loss in Nov., so I am going in for a baseline scan and blood work tomorrow. I can hopefully start Clomid cycle #6 this week. :happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hello ladies..do you have room for another?? I have been on clomid before..6 cycles to be exect with no luck. Took a 2 month break from it after a chemical in oct/nov and now ready to try again. I am on cycle day 3 and will be taking it cycel day 3-7 with 2000mg of metformin if I can manage to take that much...God bless you all and hope we all get BFP soon!!


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hi ladies, I read most of the posts, theres sooo many!!! So hard to catch up here over the weekend lol! Started clomid again yesterday taking it cds 3-7, hopefully this month will be better! Im also going to start temping again, I really hope it doesnt drive me nuts like it used to!!!! Hows everyone today?? xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone. And welcome to all the newbies xx

Kissy- I would say a clairvoyant might make you feel worse at the moment- I think they are alright for a bit of fun, but if you are already feeling bad then I don't think I would risk it!

Morning Sonya- let's hope this is your round xxx

My spotting has completely stopped- it was gone by about 10 last night. Nothing today- but temp has taken a drop this morning (still above the coverline though).


----------



## sonyabazonya

lou lou have you tested?


----------



## babyloulou

I tested Saturday and Sunday Sonya (couldn't resist!) BFN's both times! Temp has dropped today so I assume AF is on her way! :growlmad:


----------



## sonyabazonya

Oh no!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I don't understand the random spotting yesterday though- I never get spotting!! Could just be the wonderful Clomid of course- with it's wonderful side effects! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

I am trying to get through to the hospital for my 21 day test results but no-one ever answers the bloomin phone! :growlmad::dohh::growlmad:


----------



## sonyabazonya

oh yes the wonderful side effects of our dear friend clomid.... I hope they answer you soon!


----------



## xkissyx

welcome ladies ....

fingers crossed this is your cycle for a BFP sonya ...

i've decided not to go visit the clarvoyant, i'm kinda a beleiver in that sort of stuff and would hate to hear some news that would just knock me right out of sync ....

i'm sorry about the temp drop lou look on the possitive side of things least you have ovulated ..... any news on the blood tests yet? xx


----------



## babyloulou

No I can't get through! I just want to know if I ovulated or not!! Grrrrr!!


----------



## babyloulou

Yay I got through! My Progesterone level was 40!! Looks like I ovulated! :thumbup: First time ever in my life as far as I know! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xkissyx

way to go lou xx thats great news ..... your now halfway xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats great news!!!!!!!


----------



## xkissyx

has anyone spoke to laura today? xx


----------



## babyloulou

No- I hope she and the BFP are OK!


----------



## sonyabazonya

nope


----------



## babyloulou

Maybe she's been with OH again and hasn't popped on yet today??

I am a little confused now. When I got told 40 I thought that was a good progesterone level but the secretary said she is going to get the nurse to call me to see if they need to raise me to 100mg because of the prog levels??? Is 40 not very high for Clomid then??


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

according to Fertility friend I ovulated last Thursday and combined with our when we did it profile the chances of concieving are high.
I cant believe it in twelve months of charting Ihave never had an ovulation signal the cervical signs are out and I didnt think my temp had changed enough but hey its something to feel positive about. So I am officially day 4 post ovulation for the first time ever and so excited I only just entered the data whilst eating my lunch I was so fed up about it and the magic line just popped up.
Beth x


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh congrats Beth!! I've just found out I ovulated for the first time ever too!! It's quite exciting isn't it!!???!!!


----------



## xkissyx

way to go beth xx

i was told anything over 30 showed ovulation but maybe with clomid they expect it to be higher because it's medicated cycle .. am sure the nurse will fill u in on it all ..

i'm a day late for AF n got lots of cm why does my body not wanna do as i tell it to hehe i have a feeling AF is not going to show ... i dreamt last night that all the ladies on this thread got pregnant except me maybe my body was telling me summat xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

congrats beth thats great news!!! 

Loulou ~ I had Progesterone levels of 41 before i started clomid, and i was ovulating.. But i was ovulating only 1 egg. I think clomid makes you ovulate more than one. If im not mistaken.


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Dont go there with the more than one egg thing thats my biggest fear with this.One of my best friends has two sets of twins and the thought of even one set terrifies me as a result.They are so lovely but after seeing how hard it is to cope I dont know if I could,
Beth x


----------



## sonyabazonya

haha, i ovulated 3 this cycle lmao, i almost peed i was so scared!


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

I think Ive gone mad
This morning I was doom and gloomy blah blah lifes awful this damn clomid stuffs useless I will never ovulate have a baby etc.
This afternoon I am struggling to keep a grip on reality high as a kite imagining symptoms I am sure I dont need to embarrass myself further with how my minds working.Lets just say I cant concentrate on work.
How do you all stay sane
x


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Congrats Loulou yours is so real mines just a line on a chart lets keep our fingers crossed


----------



## sonyabazonya

we dont stay sane beth.... mwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god Beth- there is no sanity in this thread! :wacko::winkwink:

Awww Kissy- don't feel like that hun! I would be very surprised if I was before you! It's been 5 years and counting so far! We all have off times! Next month you might ovulate and we might not! That's how these crazy things go!

The secretary said I have ovulated but the nurse might want it higher than that and might want me boosting to 100mg??:wacko: Who knows??

God I hope we all get our BFPs soon- I hate all this crap! All the not knowing and waiting!! :dohh:


----------



## xkissyx

beth were far from sane and our friend clomid ensures sanity is kept away hehe ... 

it was the most wierd dream lou .. my whole body is controlled by hormones and i don't enjoy loosing control am ok tho stayin possitive and i'm sure more of us will get our BFP's pretty soon xx


----------



## babyloulou

I know what you mean Kissy- I've switched between positiveness and absolute insanity regularly over the last 5 years!!


----------



## xkissyx

another 1 of my friends has just had a baby thats 3 in the last 2 weeks and 4 of my cousins are pregnant along with many other friends .. i used to feel very jealous but i now realise that when they've all had thier babies and the newness and fasination has gone from it i'll be having my own lil one xx


----------



## babyloulou

All my best friends have got married this year- all 4 of them in one summer!! So I know all the pregnancies and babies are going to follow shortly...


----------



## laura6914

hey girls just checking in, i havnt been on in a few days. how are we? Lou, any news?

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I'm glad to see that ticker and your avatar still in place!! We were a little worried cos you hadn't been on for a few days!! Everything OK? Cramps gone?

I got my 21 day results today- they were 40. Which obviously means "yay I ovulated" for the first time ever!!

...but I am also a little confused as the secretary said it means i ovulated but that the level is not brilliant to say I am on Clomid!??!! I thought 40 was quite good??

What was your 21 day level this cycle Laura?


----------



## xkissyx

hey laura am glad your ok ..

ladies i've been messing with my head again and need your help ...

ok so i mentioned before about the 2 didgy temps on my chart and when i dicarded them it gave me ovulation for cd13 well i just un-discarded them and its given me ovulation for cd16 would having a progesterone test a few days early make a difference?? ... i doubted it would xx


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I think it does- I have been researching prog levels all dayn because of the secretary confusing me and the general consensus is they have to be done at least 7dpo or they are too low. I am not sure how much lower though and I wouldn't think it would be too drastic a difference, but not sure???

Why did you discard the low temps?? Was there a reason? Were they taken at the wrong time?


----------



## rhiansweet84

hiya


----------



## babyloulou

rhiansweet84 said:


> hiya

Hi again Rhian - glad you found it! It's a nice group in here and all your question will get answered! Welcome to the Clomid Club! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabump

Hi Everyone, 

Can I join in?!! I have just been prescribed Clomid for the first time and I'm very nervous!! 

I'm quite confused about something though and was hoping someone on here could help. I was prescribed 100mg Clomid plus an HCG shot for 4 cycles. Looking at other people's posts it seems like most people are given 50mg to start on its own without the shot and then increase it from there. Does it seem wrong that I was prescribed this amount for the first time AND with the trigger shot? It seems a bit drastic. 

Thanks for your help :)

Cheryl


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Cheryl- welcome!!

I don't know about why things are different for you. It can vary a lot depending on where you are I think. Where abouts are you from?


----------



## wannabump

Hi Babyloulou, 

Thanks for the quick response. I'm in the UK in Suffolk. I guess I will just have to trust the doctor and go straight on the 100mg. Quite nervous though as I would rather start on 50mg, like everyone else :). 

Cheryl


----------



## xkissyx

welcome to the clomid club ladies :flower: 

lou i disgarded them as the OH left the windows open on both them days and i was waking up from under the duvet and rather cold so figured they were dodgy temps ....

i think 2.2 would be way 2 low to even creep up from 4dpo to 7dpo... 

i'm going to phone the doctor on friday if AF hasn't showed xx


----------



## babyloulou

At least you won't have any wasted cycles if you don't ovulate on the low dose! I've heard a lot of USA ladies say they get started on 100mg because more ladies take 100 to ovulate than 50!! Maybe your doctor is ahead of everyone else in the UK! :winkwink:

As long as your being monitored (which you must be if you're getting the trigger) it'll be fine!!! We don't get offered any of that here in Derbyshire!! :growlmad:


----------



## xkissyx

i didn't get offered the trigger shot either ... your right lou docs here must behind the U.S or maybe the NHS just don't want to go that far as to do the little extra more ... saying that tho the U.S has more multipal pregnancy's than uk maybe it's linked ... who knows ...


----------



## babyloulou

Kissy- I would have discarded them too- I discarded yesterdays because I took it too early.

I would ring the doctor if I were you too. Get the next cycle going! The faffing around inbetween bit is the worst thing about LTTTC!! 

I've just looked at your chart again though and I see your temp has dropped quite a bit this morning the same as mine- so you might get AF yet!! There's nothing to say that clomid hasn't kicked started this cycle enough to make AF happen even if it wasn't quite enough of a push for the rest!!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes that's true- I know injections can almost guarantee ovulation- but often by forcing more than one egg out!


----------



## xkissyx

your right lou ... i was reading the clomid leaflet earlier n it says aslong as i aint pregnant i can start clomid again without AF ... i'm callin docs friday will get some answers then xx


----------



## babyloulou

yeah they might let you do that- although i know mine made me induce a period first as he says there is more success if you clear the lining out each cycle- so they may force you to have an AF first!


----------



## xkissyx

quite possibly my oh my things just don't get any easier xx


----------



## wannabump

babyloulou said:


> At least you won't have any wasted cycles if you don't ovulate on the low dose! I've heard a lot of USA ladies say they get started on 100mg because more ladies take 100 to ovulate than 50!! Maybe your doctor is ahead of everyone else in the UK! :winkwink:
> 
> As long as your being monitored (which you must be if you're getting the trigger) it'll be fine!!! We don't get offered any of that here in Derbyshire!! :growlmad:


Isn't it strange how much it differs throughout the UK, even though we are all the same National Health Service? I am from the US originally but have been living in the UK for the past 5 years (and LOVE the NHS by the way!) but am quite shocked at how much the service varies from PCT to PCT. 

I would rather not have a multiple pregnancy, but I've been trying so long at this point, I will be happy with anything. 

Good luck for all the ladies testing soon :thumbup:


----------



## wannabump

Has anyone else been offered the trigger shot on their first cycle of Clomid?


----------



## babyloulou

Same here- after 5 years of all this I would be happy with a multiple pregnancy (hopefully not more than twins though!!:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:: ):haha:

Hope you manage to get AF sorted soon Kissy :hugs:


----------



## xkissyx

i would just love the chance to be a mummy even if that means being blessed with more than 1 baby ... twins run in my family tho i doubt it will effect me as i don't seem fertile enough to have 1 baby nevermind 2 hehe ..

thanks lou i just get so fustrated as i would have thought AF issues would have been dealt with by now but seems they just continue xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi ladies! I have a question. I haven't temped yet, but I'm seriously considering it just to know if I temped. I have been using OPKs and plan to spend the money and by the digital OPKs. Do you think I should start temping or just stick with OPKs? Thanks ladies!


----------



## xkissyx

temping can be helpfull as your temps indicate if hormones are doing thier job ... however i wouldn't stick with just temping and would use opk's aswell but if your going to use digital opk's then i think them alone would be enough xx


----------



## babyloulou

I like both together- OPK's warn you when ovulation might be occuring so you can time BD right - temps then confirm that you have ovulated after it's happened!They also give you a big heads up on how the second half of your cycle is going!


----------



## babyloulou

Night everyone xxx


----------



## xkissyx

goodnight lou ... bedtime for me 2 xx


----------



## molly85

Hi,
Question for the UK ladies mainly but all thoughts would be good.
This is our first propermonthof trying though I hadmy last Depo provera in March 09 I think just as we moved house so my dates are a smidgeon confused. 
What does it take to get a GP to prescribe Clomid as I believe this is the drug that worksif you are not ovulating which I don't believe I have done more than 3times since I was 18 I am now 24. 
They have said they will test my blood in March but this seems a very long time as I have not had a functioning cycle formost of my Adult life. 
Sorry it is only just really hitting me how long this could take unlike some of the girls I went to school with who have 2 or 3 kids at what seems like thedrop of a hat.


----------



## jappygirl76

Hi Ladies,

This my 2nd month of Clomid, and I got my blood tested at CD24 ( pretty sure I ov'd on CD18). I just got the results back and it was 30, and I am 8 dpo. Before the Clomid my level was 2.6. My Dr. said that he didnt want to get my hopes up, but my levels were high enough to possibly indicate pregnancy. Has anyone else had this happen to them? Any suggestions?

Thanks to all and lots of sticky :dust: to evveryone!


----------



## laura6914

hey girls, 

yeah Lou im ok thank you. They only lasted a few hours and a clear blue digi put coneption up to 2-3 weeks so the HCG must be doubling which is a good thing. 

I didnt have 21 day bloods. I wasnt on clomid the month i conceived. i was having a break from it but even when i was on it i would have thought 40 would be fab! When are you going to test. How are you feeling?

Hey Kissy hunny, sounds to me like you may have had your bloods done a few days too early. 

xxx


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Great to see your positive test and keeping everything crossed for you as proof this works is good for the morale.
Take care x


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey ladies, hows everyone today?? Congrats Laura so happy ur bean stuck :) Is it possible that the first round of clomid i had horrible side effects and now second round i have none?! I feel like this is out of the ordinary!


----------



## laura6914

thanks beth and sonya, 

I never got to do my second round sonya so im not sure. it could be your body has adjusted to the clomid thats all. im sure its nothing to worry about. what day did you start taking the tablets, i see your only on CD5 so still time for the symptoms to kick in. 

xx


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Hi Sonya am feeling great temp rose again this morning so its just trying not to get toooooo excited and keeping my fingers crossed.My boobs are really tender but I think thats an effect of the clomid.Hopefully its day 5PO today so I might risk putting HPT in the trolley at the weekend just in case.
Beth x


----------



## sonyabazonya

HI Laura, Im taking clomid 3-7 last time I immediately had horrible side effects, hot flashes headaches drowsiness... etc.. this time Im perky like always lol a little cramping but thats it! 

Beth, i had the sore boobs last cycle dont let it fool you lmao... But temps creeping up is a very good sign!!!


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Sonya 
Its my first month and I struggled to find side effects if I thought about it I felt bloated and a bit headachey and my boobs were tender but otherwise fine.I really had to think do I have side effects though.My doctor did say though that every women reacts differently and can react differently in each cycle so dont worry.
B X


----------



## xkissyx

morning ladies ... 

glad 2 see lots of possitive thinking today ...

i think now looking at my chart i did have it done a few days earlier but i don't hink would have affected the results much i tested this morning and as i thought a BFN so just waiting for AF i'm pretty excited about taking the next round xx


----------



## a_missy

hi ladies hope you dont mind me chipping in :) 

from reading some of your posts it seems like a lot of you are monitored and given blood tests each cycle, is that normal then? 

i was told i dont ovulate and when i had a hycosy they said one of my tubes was blocked so the dr gave me 3 months of clomid 50mg and a form for one blood test and said she'd see me in 3 months. she never mentioned tempting or knowing when or if i ovulated. i did the blood test on day 22 this month (my first month on clomid) but i wont get any results until March when i have a follow up appointment so its not very helpful to me right now :wacko: i feel a bit lost haha


----------



## xkissyx

hi a_missy ...

i had a 21 day blood test this cycle of 50mg but i'm not having another untill the second cycle of 100mg so i'm on my own this time ... i think every doctor is different it may be that your thinks 50mg will get you ovulating.... with mine he thought 50mg would get me ovulating and i had to be moved to 100mg if needs be so in his opinion 100mg will get me ovulating and so progesterone results shall be monitored on the final cycle.... 

i don't trust my gp anyways with the results as he thinks 2.2 is ok xx

anybody spoke to lou today? i wonder how she is ...


----------



## babyloulou

Hi everyone- I'm fine Kissy- I have a parents/teacher day at school today so not had time to be on here until now- been meeting lots and lots of parents instead!! 

My temp went back up again this morning to 36.90!! I am confused now as it is literally up, down, up, down!! I did another HPT and it was a BFN. I am 12dpo today so think I would have had the BFP by now if it was here!!! So I think my temps are up just because of the clomid :-(

Jappygirl76- I am totally confused by progesterone levels because mine was 40- and I was told that wasn't too good and that I might need to go up to 100mg as even though 40 guarantees I have ovulated- it was not a strong enough ovulation as the level should be higher when on clomid!! But then others are told it's really high!?!

Sonya- I have heard people say that the clomid affects them completely differently on every cycle- so you may not get any S.E this time round!! Saying that though the worst side effects kicked in after I had finished the tablets for me- after CD6- so there's still time yet!! 

a_missy I should think that you can ring your doctors office for the blood test results. The 21 day test results only take a couple of days and I had to ring the office secretary for mine.

Kissy- I didn't realise you weren't being monitored this cycle- that's quite annoying!! Can't you ask for it now you didn't get a good level this month???


----------



## xkissyx

sounds like your having a busy day lou ... i know the feeling with the temps ... i'm calling the doctors later they're closed till 3 going to see if i can have the 21day bloods and ask about AF i prob won't get any answers as my gp is back today and as he's said before "he doesn't know anything about these womens things" my gyno has sent a letter to the gp that says i get 50mg and if that doesn't work 100mg for 2 cycles and cd21 bloods on the second cycle of 100mg and if 100mg hasn't worked to be sent to st mary's in central manchester ... that confuessed me as the gyno said i'd be sent back to him , he must have changed his mind .. he said 100mg will work unless there's a more serious problem ... i have some good vibes for this upcoming cycle xx


----------



## babyloulou

Why are you having to have it under the GP? Why isn't the gyno dealing with you at the hospital? That's strange- is anyone else on here being dealt with by the GP???? I almost wish I was- my GP is absolutely brill! I know I'd be able to get answers from him! :thumbup:

I hope you gert the answers you need Kissy- I think the trick is to just keep bugging them until they get annoyed by you! Always works :winkwink:

I wish this week would hurry up so I can start the next cycle too (that's if I get an AF- never do on my own usually!) These temps keep raising my hopes every morning! Then the spotting I had for a couple of hours on Sunday (which was only very, very slight) made me wonder- but then BFNs!! :dohh: Ahhh! I officially hate the TWW! :growlmad:


----------



## xkissyx

well the gp reffered me to the gyno and the gyno is at a mobile unit so it's never situated in the same place more than a few days every other week its called CATS i think .. so i went to see him in sept n he decided i should stick with the healthy eating and have 28 day cycles induced with the norethisterone so i went back last month and he said i don't ovulate so perscribed me 1 cycle of 50mg of clomid and decided i should get the rest off my doctor, he told me he was writing to my GP with instructions as to what to do next .... so i had the 50mg with cd21 bloods throught the gp's but was sent to hospital as they couldn't get the blood out of me but the results got sent to my GP still so i phoned for results and to get another perscription... i'm under care of gyno and GP just that because it was a mobile clinic GP has to do all the care ...

my GP is brill he supports me so much it's down to him my gyno gave me the clomid and that i'm now getting the nedicated help i need it's just when it comes to AF issues he doesn't like to get involved and reffers women to the gyno i just go round in circles i suppose he may have been given better instructions this time of gyno so hopefully he'll have answers ...

did the nurse call you back lou? xx


----------



## lobby10

hi all,

i just thought i would share my experiance with you all.

in october 22 2009 i was put on 50mg clomid as we have been ttc for nearly 3 years but my periods were irragular and i wasn't ovulating. to be honest i didn't think it would work but on my 3rd month on clomid when my period was dure 20 jan 2010 i tested and to my surprise it was a positive. iam now just 6 weeks preggy long way to go but it works. i used to take on days 1 to 5.

i hope this helps anyone who started on clomid that there is hope at the end of the tunnal.:thumbup:


----------



## megs79

Thanks lobby10 - that's a real comfort to hear, as I'm about to start Clomid (after Provera brings AF) and have been TTC for a year and a half. Here's hoping I have the same experience as you - feeling positive! x


----------



## a_missy

babyloulou said:


> a_missy I should think that you can ring your doctors office for the blood test results. The 21 day test results only take a couple of days and I had to ring the office secretary for mine.

i just phoned them babyloulou and they told me my levels were 139 this month and that my records showed my last levels had been 3.3 :thumbup: so looks like the clomid is working! 

i spotted this month on day 14 on and off for a few days, i thought it was the usual spotting which continues all the way to my period but it actually stopped this time, maybe it was ovulation bleeding??


----------



## a_missy

sorry for the double post ladies but i just started looking up some info on progesterone levels because i've no idea whats normal and what isnt and i'm wondering.... did i hear her right? haha 139 seems VERY high when most people are talking in 20's and 30's :wacko:


----------



## xkissyx

139 is excellent it does seem high so maybe your pregnant .. high is good low is not so good .. you may have released more than 1 egg who knows?? what did your doc say? xx


----------



## a_missy

i'm praying i am pregnant but even if i'm not i finally have some hope knowing that the clomid actually works and i ovualted :)

i havent spoken to my dr, i just got the result from her secretary over the phone, i dont have a follow up appointment with the fs until end of march.

can clomid make you release more than 1 egg then? why is it the lovely ladies on this website have explained more to me in the last 2 days than my dr has the entire time? HA its so frustrating!


----------



## waterbaby

Has anyone been on clomid and experienced a very scant period? My period didn't come on until about cycle day 55 - - which was very odd. And when it did arrive, it's been so very very light. It would be more like spotting for 4 days. I've taken a few pregnancy tests throughout this cycle and they are all negative. 

I'm due to start my 4th month of Clomid again today. 50mg.

I've never experienced such a light period.

Should I be concerned? 

My doctor does not see me each month. We started that process but then decided it was ridiculous because I had to pay each time I went. I had not developed any cysts. I am not monitered for progesterone either.


----------



## babyloulou

amissy- mine was 40- which is apparently low when on clomid. I don't think it can be too high. The higher the better I think! I've heard clomid users talk of levels in the 100's before. Sounds good to me. 
No Kissy i haven't heard from the nurse yet. It's the same nurse i had to book my hsg with. And that took me 5 months sort that out! So she is not my favourite person in the world!


----------



## xkissyx

oh dear i'm sorry lou .. i think sometimes they don't understand the concept of urgent ...

a_missy yes clomid can sumtimes cause the release or more than 1 egg your doctor should have warned you about the chances of a multipal pregnancy, i think it's great that your level is high and fingers crossed this is your month...

i called the doctors the next availible appoinment was next tuesday! so i reguested a callback and he should be calling in the morning sometime i'm guessing it will be before the surgery opens i really hope he has some answers .. the advice leaflet with clomid doesn't say anything about needing to have AF if you don't ovulate it simply says to make sure your not pregnant and that there's 30 days before the start of each clomid cycle i am hoping that i won't have to have norethisterone again as that will delay a cycle by another 2 weeks and makes me feel like rubbish xx


----------



## wannabump

molly85 said:


> What does it take to get a GP to prescribe Clomid as I believe this is the drug that worksif you are not ovulating which I don't believe I have done more than 3times since I was 18 I am now 24.
> They have said they will test my blood in March but this seems a very long time as I have not had a functioning cycle formost of my Adult life.

Hi Molly85, 
I went to my GP in August 2009 after a 9 months of TTC because I had very irregular and painful periods. The GP performed one blood test on me (CD21 bloods) and two semen tests on DH. After the results came back he referred us to the Fertility Specialist at the Hospital; this was in November 2009. The Fertility Specialist did another blood test on me (CD2 bloods). Those results came back this week and on Monday he prescribed four cycles of 100mg Clomid with an HCG trigger shot. So from the first meeting with the GP to being prescribed Clomid, took about 6 months. 
I hope this helps, but bear in mind that the speed of the process very much depends on the GP and your location in the UK. 
Best of luck, 
Cheryl


----------



## babyloulou

Kissy- it is really annoying!!I am thinking I might just do what my consultant said and stick to 50mg for the 2nd month and wait to see what the next results are. I don't think 40 is toooooo bad? Is it???


----------



## molly85

wannabump said:


> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> What does it take to get a GP to prescribe Clomid as I believe this is the drug that worksif you are not ovulating which I don't believe I have done more than 3times since I was 18 I am now 24.
> They have said they will test my blood in March but this seems a very long time as I have not had a functioning cycle formost of my Adult life.
> 
> Hi Molly85,
> I went to my GP in August 2009 after a 9 months of TTC because I had very irregular and painful periods. The GP performed one blood test on me (CD21 bloods) and two semen tests on DH. After the results came back he referred us to the Fertility Specialist at the Hospital; this was in November 2009. The Fertility Specialist did another blood test on me (CD2 bloods). Those results came back this week and on Monday he prescribed four cycles of 100mg Clomid with an HCG trigger shot. So from the first meeting with the GP to being prescribed Clomid, took about 6 months.
> I hope this helps, but bear in mind that the speed of the process very much depends on the GP and your location in the UK.
> Best of luck,
> CherylClick to expand...


Hi Thanks,
I think it ismore because I have been on depo there is a problem rather than because we were trying basically we weren't so it's not the catching the egg that bothers me it's having an egg in the first place.


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! Hope this finds you all well. I have been reading and keeping up with the thread but haven't really had time to comment until today. 
LouLou, I am delighted to hear your CD21 Progesterone was 40. I think that is an awesome number! Please remember that the Progesterone level is pretty basic and doesn't really tell us a lot. I understand that the measurement in the UK is different that what we use in the US. However, I have read multiple stories from women saying their level was in the 100's and not be pregnant. And as some of you know, my level at day 21 was only 9.5 but I was pregnant. Please don't read a lot into Progesterone levels in terms of pregnancy as it is not really an accurate indicator at all. 
As for scant periods, this is known to be a side effect of Clomid and I know the three rounds I took my periods were quite a bit lighter than my usual. Hope this helps some!


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks NurseKel- I thought it was an alright number too!! :wacko: It was the consultant's secretary she was like "errrrr- that's a bit rubbish really!" :dohh:

so glad to see your ticker developing!! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## xkissyx

i would do that lou if AF arrives before she has got back in touch with you ...

thanks kel i just like to know i high have a high enough progesterone level to ovulate seems that the upcoming cycle i will see improvement, hope all is well with the pregnancy xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Kissy- did you manage to get in touch with anyone about AF???


----------



## NurseKel

Thanks ladies! I think both you ladies have a wonderful shot at joining me this month...and I can't wait!!! Everything crossed for you both! Things have been going pretty well for me. Just utterly exhausted all the time (no surprise there...lol) I am just excited to have made 6 weeks today, but still anxiously awaiting the 17th for my first appt.


----------



## babyloulou

I can't even imagine how exhausted you must be NurseKel!! I feel tired enough just on Clomid!! :haha: My side effects are not easing up at all yet. I have had tiredness since the day I took the last pill 20 days ago (and it's not like me- I can usually function on little sleep!) - but the worst has been my boobs!! They have been incredibly painful since ovulation! They are still killing me now- can't even let OH hug me! :wacko:


----------



## NurseKel

Aww...Loulou, I'm sorry. I know it really is horrible but it does work. Just keep repeating that over and over in your head. Lol The really sad part is that I have not had any boob pain at all during the pregnancy which I found odd b/c on the Clomid they hurt so bad it felt like sandpaper was rubbing them. I know TMI...hehehe. Clomid also made me tired too, along with the awful hot flashes. Geesh, the things we do to ourselves. LOL


----------



## babyloulou

I know- and I got quite hopeful when I had slight spotting on CD10 (I NEVER get spotting!) - it was only for an hour or too and very slight (not even enough to reach my underwear!) I was thinking "yay- implantation!"- but no- it was just another weird thing that has led to nothing! :haha::haha:


----------



## NurseKel

So Loulou, I see you're on CD 26. Where is this for you? Are you late for AF yet or started already? I know you probably said in an earlier post but I may have missed it. How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## babyloulou

My cycles usually are anywhere between 60-80 days. I have never ovulated on my own and my cycles are very irregular. 

I ovulated on CD14 (for the first time ever!!) so I am 12dpo today. I don't know about when AF will come- I was hoping it will be a 28 day cycle with me ovulating on CD14!! But..... who knows????


----------



## NurseKel

I see. I did have the advantage that my cycles were always 23 days like clockwork. I think the only thing that threw me off a little was I expected to O late on Clomid but I am pretty sure I O'd really early last month. By my calculations it was CD 11-12 I think. That's why the DH and I just started BDing at least every other day starting the day after finishing the Clomid pills. Hmmm....maybe that's why I was so tired all the time? LOL I know how you feel just being excited to know you actually ovulated. I felt the same way when the doctor told me I had risen from 2 to 9.5. That was pretty exciting news in itself.


----------



## babyloulou

If you click on my ticker and see my chart you'll see what my temps are doing to me!! Driving me mad- they dropped yesterday so thought AF was coming- but then were up again this morning!!

They are like a bloody rollercoaster- up, down, up, down!!


----------



## xkissyx

no lou doctor was busy today n only has emergancy appoinments till next week so i asked for a callback n ahd to tell the receptionist it was rather shamefull .. all the receptionist no my name and face now i call that often .. i'm first on the list for a callback in the morning so hopefully will know more then ... no signs at all of her showing no spotting or anything so i'm guessing its either straight to round 2 of clomid or induce AF .. i hope its straight to round 2 can do without the norethisterone side effects ..

OH bless him, he's been tryin to understand all about TTC as i do and getting to understand charting and all the rest as everyday goes by i teach him another thing xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hope you hear from him soon then Kissy xx

i am CD27 today and temp is still up at 36.91 !! I just want to start the next round now!


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey lou, I have a feeling you wont be starting round 2 hun, have you tested yet?

Hows everything other than that?


----------



## xkissyx

morning ladies how are we all today ..

i have some news i spoke to the doctor and he confirmed that i can start next cycle of clomid without having a period as long as i did a pregnancy test and it was negative so all system go now yay :dance: ... 

oh and as for the monitoring i wasn't given the right information seems the gyno was ment to send me a letter of instructions also it seems i am supposed to have cd7 and cd21 blood tests so looks like i'm going to have to go through it afterall ....

i am so relieved and excited :flower: xx


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I've tested again this morning- BFN!!! 

Fine apart from that- except the sore boobs- they won't ease at all! They have hurt since ovulation! My acupuncturist gave me some needles to try and ease them last night, but they haven't worked yet!!

How are you today??


----------



## xkissyx

Clomid has so many side effects i got all mine after my attempt at ovulation i reckon this time i'll get them twice as bad xx


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Kissy- that's excellent news!! Are you starting the tablets today then?? What are the CD7 tests for?


----------



## xkissyx

yer i'm goin to take then tonight i think .. i'm not sure i think they test all the hormones, as far as i know its to make sure my progesterone levels budge at all because they should be about 5 before ovulation and anywhere close to 30 after ovulation ... i have never had 7day bloods before i'm guessing there just trying to get more knowledge of what my body is doing xx


----------



## babyloulou

Well it certainly can't be a bad thing- the more monitoring they do the better!


----------



## xkissyx

sure is and i'm so glad i got onto the doctor now ... i just read the estradiol (e2) is measured on day 4-5 of meds i can't really find much info on levels as such just a U.S chart so i shall be googling today i've had day 3 blood tests before and they came back fine and my fsh indictaed plenty of healthy eggs so just gotta prise them out ... i think the blood tests are just to double check that progesterone is failing in the luteal phase of my cycle simply because i'm not ovulating xx


----------



## babyloulou

I haven't had any of those sorts of tests. We just had an HSG- Oh's SA and that was it! No blood tests, hormones tested- nothing!!


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Morning all
Great news Kissy that your ready to go again fingers crossed it works this time.
My temps gone down this morning and I feel a bit ropey but am trying to stay positive at least something happened and its only my first cycle.My boobs are still sore but they have been since the third day on clomid but I feel a bit bloated and crampy so I am not holding my breath.
Beth x


----------



## babyloulou

What cycle day on you on Beth?? I am the same- sore boobs still (horrible clomid side effect)- my temp has gone back up though. I am on CD27


----------



## xkissyx

i thought it was the way to go with all the blood tests i've had so many i had the first 1 because i didn't have AF and that tested everything, i had the next 1 when i went to gyno and that was cd3 i then had them every 2 weeks untill i saw gyno again and now i had them for cd21 and going to have them on cd7 and cd21 again .... i've had an ultrasound as the doc thought i had PCOS because of the lack of AF the US came back all clear and the sonographer agreed with me that it was lack of progesterone and not PCOS i'd been telling my GP for months it was lack of progesterone none would listen and thats why i'm on my 3/4th GP and the GP i have now is brill i couldn't fault him he's made sure i got all the care i need ... i knew it was lack of progesterone and nothing more because i had done months of research into hormones as i felt my messed up hormones were to blame for my broken foot not healing .... as soon as i started induced periods with norethisterone my foot healed.... my OH doesn't need to have SA as he already has 2 children proven to be his by DNA tests, i havn't had a HSG yet as gyno said i simply have a hormone imbalance xx


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

hi Lou
I am on day 18.I can so sympathise with you and the boobs just clothes kill and if I catch them on anything i'm through the roof.
Good luck though your getting near the end of the dreaded wait.
Beth x


----------



## xkissyx

thanks beth .. it seems clomid is working for you .. the sore boobs are related to eleviated levels of progesterone xx


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Just seeing how it looks have spent ages trying to make it work.
Maybe I am getting obsessed I better go and get some real work done.
Beth x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha- I am the same Beth- I nearly cry if OH tried to hug me they hurt so much!!

My temp dropped on Cd25 so I thought that was the start of the drop towards AF- but then it went up again yesterday and stayed the same this morning!

I am hating this TWW- I have never actually had one before in 5 years of TTC because I have never ovulated before!! And although I am very, very, very grateful to have ovulated, I am not a fan of the TWW!


----------



## sonyabazonya

Has anyone had cramping the day after af because of clomid?


----------



## babyloulou

Do you mean after AF has finished Sonya?


----------



## xkissyx

the TWW for sure is fustrating everything with TTC is waiting i suppose it helps for me being tested on cd7 because it gives me some sort of break between waiting for ovulation .... when i'm out and about on friday i'm going to go buy some conceive plus just for that added boost and some clearblue digi ovulation tests to be sure xx


----------



## a_missy

afternoon ladies :) from reading your experiences on clomid it seems a lot of you feel the extreme tiredness as a side effect and the sore breasts but i wondered if anyone gets white/cream pimple clusters around their nipples?


----------



## mrssunshine78

i'm on my 1st round of clomid, i'm very tired, spotty and a bit grumpy! i haven't had any boob symptoms.


----------



## a_missy

i'm not too bad now i'm due AF but at the beginning of the month i was sooooo grumpy haha and i was crying at the drop of a hat. its so frustrating when the side effects to clomid and an upcoming AF are so simliar to possible early pregnancy... how do we not go insane?


----------



## xkissyx

your right a_missy they are so like early pregnancy signs .... our friend clomid can be crule at times i've just started my second round today on 100mg i'm guessing the side effects will kick in soon enough i never got AF last round so i wouldn't know about the effects i think alot of the side effects are because of the high hormones .. i am fed up of feeling controlled by hormones but best get used to it as i doubt pregnancy will be any easier hehe ... i always said if you can get through fertility issues you can get through anything xx


----------



## babyloulou

Another strange symptom is I have an orangey CM- had it for the last 3 days. It's creamy with a pinky/orangey tint to it- very faint though- it's not spotting- more like a very slight tint!


----------



## a_missy

oh my god thats so true! i never knew when we decided to start ttc that it would end up like this. i thought i'd be like all the women around me who seem to fall pregnant in a few months. i wish someone had have explained to me that its not always like that because i would have started ttc a lot earlier had i known.... BUT we're here now and as they say, what doesnt kill you sure as hell makes you stronger!!

i think being prescribed clomid has given me a new lease of hope for this year but unfortunately with that comes a much harder knock when you dont get your BFP :wacko:


----------



## a_missy

babyloulou said:


> Another strange symptom is I have an orangey CM- had it for the last 3 days. It's creamy with a pinky/orangey tint to it- very faint though- it's not spotting- more like a very slight tint!

hmmm, well spotting on clomid isnt unusual so maybe its just really light spotting that tints your cm a tiny bit?


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

a_missy said:


> afternoon ladies :) from reading your experiences on clomid it seems a lot of you feel the extreme tiredness as a side effect and the sore breasts but i wondered if anyone gets white/cream pimple clusters around their nipples?

Hi 
Sorry just been to the loo to check no my nipples are probably pinker than normal but theres no sign of pimples.
Hope that helps x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god!! I am getting so mad with my hospital!! After realising everybody else seems to be getting more monitoring than me (I am only having 21 day tests with one appt with my consultant after cycle 3)- I have just received a letter today saying my appt has changed from March to the end of April now!! I am going to run out of Clomid before then and I have no idea of how much to take each cycle!! Grrrr!


----------



## xkissyx

oh dear lou thats not good at all i'd get back onto them they should be supporting you in some way and would have helped if the nurse got back in touch with you sooner ... 

is there no way u'd be able to get another perscription off your doctor if needed? i'm sure your doctor will have received letters and such from the hospital xx


----------



## wannabump

a_missy said:


> oh my god thats so true! i never knew when we decided to start ttc that it would end up like this. i thought i'd be like all the women around me who seem to fall pregnant in a few months. i wish someone had have explained to me that its not always like that because i would have started ttc a lot earlier had i known....

Such a good point a_missy! I held off on TTC for 3 years because I didn't want to get pregnant straight after getting married, but if I only knew it would take this long I wouldn't have waited. Oh well, nevermind. :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

I never heard from the nurse at all Kissy- never mind any one else!!! They just gave me 3mths of tablets and said off you go!


----------



## xkissyx

doesn't seem right then if they permitted you 6months and only gave you 3 and even then to knock your appoinment onto the following month sometimes i do wonder if were just nhs numbers and not people in thier eyes i hope it gets sorted soon hun xx


----------



## rhiansweet84

babyloulou said:


> (I am only having 21 day tests with one appt with my consultant after cycle 3)- QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I'm having 23 day tests and that's it. My OB'GYN gave me 3 months worth of clomid 50g and told me if this doesn't work, I have to begin injections.
> 
> 
> Any ideas what the injections are all about???


----------



## a_missy

a_missy said:


> Such a good point a_missy! I held off on TTC for 3 years because I didn't want to get pregnant straight after getting married, but if I only knew it would take this long I wouldn't have waited. Oh well, nevermind. :dohh:

i know! i get anxious sometimes about my age and i pray it doesnt go on for too much longer but maybe this is our year for a BFP :) positive thinking and all that haha




babyloulou said:


> I never heard from the nurse at all Kissy- never mind any one else!!! They just gave me 3mths of tablets and said off you go!

thats all i got babylou, she gave me the prescription and told me to make an appointment in 3 months time. what were you hoping for? 6 months instead of 3?

i agree with kissy, you do feel like the next number in a long line of cases, you dont feel like they actually give a damn sometimes.


----------



## babyloulou

I have been told I can have 6 months a_missy- I've got an appointment in between the two lots of three (or rather I did have before it was cancelled today!!) I just can never find out from anybody how much I am supposed to be taking in a cycle- don't know who to get in touch with about when to up my dose. the doctor said 50mg, then 100mg if needed, then 150mg if needed! But obviously I can't just up my dose myself!!


----------



## a_missy

i see, jesus thats really unhelpful! no wonder you're stressed out. so basically you have no idea what you're meant to be doing this month and you cant get in contact with anyone to get any help??


----------



## babyloulou

No- been trying to contact a nurse at the hospital for days- but she is impossible!! Had the same problem with her to book my HSG- took me 5 months to get it done in the end!


----------



## a_missy

5 months? thats ridiculous! 

wow i'm really sorry for you that you've got this stress right now, its the last thing you need. i guess all you can do is persevere until you get through to someone.

although i've felt the fs hasnt been that forthcoming with information i have to say the nurses i dealt with when sorting out my hycosy and when i phoned about my progesterone levels have been really nice. you'd think they'd have some sensitivity with all the emotions and the stress involved with our situations... obviously the nurse you deal with doesnt :growlmad:


----------



## babyloulou

She just seems a bit like a batty old woman to be honest! :haha:

When trying to book my HSG I could never get in touch with her on CD1 (I could never book before this as I am so irregular and never knew when the first 10 days of my cycle would be)- she would never return my calls. :dohh: I would eventually get her a few days later and she would say it was booked up for that cycle. This happened 5 times- each time I had provera to start my AF and it was wasted! :growlmad:

But after I'd spoken to her she used to randomly ring me and say "hi, my name is ....... I have been passed your file to book a HSG"- and I'd say "YES I KNOW!!! I spoke to you yesterday for the thousandth time!"- she'd never remember! :dohh:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I was just catching up...and was wondering if anyone has crazy mood swings and headaches on clomid?? I am 100mg on cycle days 3-7 combining it with 2000mg of metformin. Pretty much on my own as my doc seems to not like to do testing. I am looking for a new doc but there are not many in my area that deal with clomid and fertility issues...which I have had tr and have 3 kiddos from a previous marriage. thanks for the help...you ladies are wonderful!!


----------



## NurseKel

Hey honey! I know personally I kept a headache almost the entire time I took Clomid and I think I was more moody and emotional than I am now! I keep saying, that Clomid is evil stuff but it sure does work!!! LOL


----------



## sonyabazonya

I have the headache and moodswings, Im on 50mg from 3-7 and I take it at night! I know that headaches are from rising hormones, in this case Estrogen FSH and LH. Hang in there they go away til the 2ww lol... then you start wonder if thats pregnancy.. Went to my RE yesterday, he looked at my bloods and follicular scans and was really happy. He said that because i ovulate normaly and hubby's SA is 100% that its just a matter of time. He laughed at my 3 follicles and said I had an extremely high chance to get preg with triplets *yikes*. So next month I will be taking from 5-9 so as not to produce so many follicles.. But I already started my second round, and taking last pill today lmao. I have been drinking green tea like a maniac, and for the first time ever I've had TONNES of creamy cm. So I'm hoping for some nice fertile ewcm around ovulation time. I am going to continue doing follicular scans and estriadol and LH blood levels until I ovulate. So Im feeling even better about this month, dont know why. But Im really scared to get my hopes up like I did last month, but its unavoidable.

Beth ~ you are soooooo pregnant lmao just thought i should let you know

Kissy ~ woop woop for the PMA!!


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Hi
I was headachey whilst I was taking clomid but didnt really notice mood swings.

Hows everyone feeling today?
My temp was back up this morning although not as high as before I just feel tired and a bit emotional about it all as if the extra hormones from taking the clomid have wiped me out.Boob still off the scale sore though I am hoping that settles down before AF as they are usually tender for the first few days anyway.

Heres hoping your all busy celebrating BFPs
Beth x


----------



## sonyabazonya

My boobs were sooo sore right until 2 days before af. I woke up one morning and voila they didnt hurt anymore.. That was my first clue that AF was on its way.


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls!! Well- I am CD28 today- temp dropped a bit this morning to 36.69- but still above the coverline. Boobs are still more painful than ever- and had a big crying fit at OH last night! :-(
Did a HPT this morning and got another BFN!! So that's it for this month- I'll just wait for AF now, as I am 14dpo so would have a BFP by now if one was due!


----------



## sonyabazonya

OH loulou, It is not over until the witch shows up. ((((((((HUGS)))))))))


----------



## xkissyx

afternoon ladies .... 

i see were all experiencing the lovely effects of Clomid .. i only got headaches on clomid in 2WW i'm hoping i get them soon might be a sign that Clomid working .... after starting yesterday i now feel less bloated but the backache is back and could only sleep on my side again last night as for emotions i cried at the silliest of things watched a film and when they laughed i cried they cried i laughed ....

how are we all feeling today? xx


----------



## laura6914

hey girls thought i would pop in and se hoe you all are. Hope your all well and the horrid side effects ease off for your soon. 

Lou when i first joined this thread i got taking to a girl who got her BFP on the first round of clomid. She didnt get her bfp until 18DPO and had been testing everyday from 13DPO and getting BFNs. chin up hun its not over yet. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

That would just be too lucky Laura!! I think I am out this month- just got to pray that AF doesn't decide to do a disappearing act now!! Want to start next month now!!!!!!


----------



## xkissyx

glad to see the ticker laura .. hang in lou ya never know your luck ..

OH said last night when it's O time we'll do it twice a day we'll get u pregnant then .. i had to explain to him it's quality that counts not quantity n that once a day is enough .. i think he was just tryin to push his luck xx


----------



## laura6914

well ill keep my fingers crossed for you anyway. 

girls have any of you thought of trying softcups. I know they arent everyones cup of tea but we have had 4 BFPs this week on the thread. All first time soft cup users. i was one of them. May be worth a try. 

xx


----------



## laura6914

thanks kissy hun, we used to bed 2 or three timmes a day and didnt get us no where so your right. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

what do you do Laura- just put them in after BD?


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Lou dont give up yet its not over until the fat lady sings to coin a phrase.
x


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

What are soft cups Laura being really dim
x


----------



## laura6914

soft cups are used for AF but people who werehaving fertility problems used them on the off chance and got their BFPs. 

They are a a circle ring with a plastic material in the centre. Looks like a little cup. You put them in straight after bedding and it keeps the sperm in place. you can keep them in for up to 12 hours. They are fantastic. 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

here is a link to a web site girls

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/softcup.html

they are widly known in America not that common over here yet but you can buy them from access dignostics 6 cups for £5

xx


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Thanks Laura will give them a go next cycle how are you today ?
Beth x


----------



## laura6914

yeah im ok. Going Drs tomorrow as been getting a few cramps and woirrying myself stupid. lol. 

Getting fed up with my job now. I can feel myself getting really ratty and OH is getting the brunt of it. The office is closing in October and everyone is being made redundant so the atmosphere is crap. 

How about you hunny. Feeling ok? 

I would really really recommend them. Honestly they are a miracle. If you google it you will find so many success stories. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I would be worried that all the "stuff" hadn't gone in the right place straight away and then the soft cup would keep it out!! :blush:


----------



## laura6914

When you put in in lou it scoops it up and the soft cup can onl;y go in one way. If its not in right you will know cause it will feel very uncomfortable. I was weary of them but now look.

TTC for nearly 3 years, clomid didnt work and i got my BFP the month i used them. I think after TTC for so long they are really worth a shot. 

xx


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Thanks for the tip I will google them and get some ordered ready for next cycle.
Good luck at the doctors being worried is so understandable.I am ok just a bit over emotional about it all and fed up of the clomidy symptoms I keep telling myself that it will be worth it eventually.
Being honest I think I am terrified of getting pregnant and the worry that it would bring I just know I would be a wreck
x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah maybe you're right- I'll order some tonight and try them this next cycle!

I've just nipped to the loo and I still have loads of CM- it's a creamy yellow colour!! I am not even drying up yet- I thought AF might come on time as it's the first time I have ovulated!


----------



## laura6914

they really are worth it girls. 

beth, i hoipe you start to pick up soon. I said to the OH last night i have always been worrying about never getting a BFP and now i have i cant stop worrying i may loose it. There is no happy medium when TTC or pregnant. 

Lou, i think things still sound promising for you. AF should be 14 days past ovulation and no later than 17DPO. if you reach 18DPO with still no AF then there is a very vrey high chance you are pregnant. 

xxx


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Lou dont give up yet you had so many signs that you might be pregnant.I amnot an expert on CM or any of the hormones that some of the others seem to be but surely the fact that AF hasnt started and isnt showing any sign of doing is positive.
Fingers are still crossed for you x


----------



## sonyabazonya

OMG lou lou you sound so pregnant, stop looking for af lol i dont think it will come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

I think she does too Sonya so well said its all about PMA
X


----------



## laura6914

agree with Beth and Sonya, i really do think you might be. Ill look forward to your announcement. 

xxx


----------



## a_missy

lou, keeping my fingers crossed for you :) sounds promising

i'm on day 32 of my cycle (first month of clomid), 2 negative tests but still no AF and according to my blood test i ovulated... i'm going nuts here!!


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Sould I do the blood test tomorrow day 20 or wait until Monday say 23 my slip says day 21 .Why is nothing simple ?
Beth


----------



## ablacketer

its supposed to be the middle of the luteal phase. so if yours is (like me) 12 days you need to do it 6dpo :) hope that helps


----------



## babyloulou

Awww- don't girls!!! You'll make me hopeful!! :wacko: I'm sure Af will appear- it's only CD28 and CM dries up very quickly sometimes! I'm pretty sure I would have got a BFP by now! :wacko:


----------



## a_missy

babyloulou said:


> Awww- don't girls!!! You'll make me hopeful!! :wacko: I'm sure Af will appear- it's only CD28 and CM dries up very quickly sometimes! I'm pretty sure I would have got a BFP by now! :wacko:

aww sorry lou i know its hard. you want the hope but then you dont because its more painful if you're let down :shrug: its hard to know what to think sometimes


----------



## xkissyx

hold in there lou and see what the next few days show ...

i'm thinking of tryin the softcups as they have lots of good reviews and sucess stories plus at only £5 not like they going to break the bank xx


----------



## babyloulou

Me too Kissy- I'm just looking at them now! Also sent OH to Boots on the way to Sainsburys to see if he can get me some of the Conceive Plus. Gonna try that instead of Preseed this cycle.


----------



## babyloulou

He couldn't get any from our Boots. Just ordered 24 softcups and a tube of conceive plus from access diagnosis!


----------



## NurseKel

That's the best thing to do girls. Stock up on things to help you get pregnant and you will get that way quick. Prime example...I took my DD crib to my parents for storage last month and now I'll be dragging it back home! Lol


----------



## xkissyx

lol goes to show every little bit helps don't it .. my OH had some of his childrens old stuff in the loft so we've got rid of them the contents of which included a cot, highchair and safety gate they soon went when we found them i'm not supersticious just think that knowing they were there could play on my mind subconciously ...

i watched the thing about 8 boys and wanting a girl i felt so much for them women in a way and yet felt so angry at them for having healthy children and still not being satisfied xx


----------



## megs79

Hi there, got softcups and some pre-seed after reading all the good things about both here. If this Clomid manages to make me ovulate for the first time in 18 months, I may as well maximize my chances! 

Starting Clomid today (2nd day of AF after Provera) Just wondering how many of you had side effects and what they are? Also, did any of you take Provera to jump start cycle and have a very light AF after? - not got any cramps or anything...

By the way, if anyone else in the UK is going to use Access Diagnostics to buy stuff, type in the promotional code 'reward' (lowercase) and you get 5% off - not much but it all helps!! x


----------



## laura6914

morning Megs, 

my side effects were headaches whilst taking the tablets they were really really bad. I had cramping that lasted from the day i ovulated until a few days before AF was due and hot flushes of an evening. OH said i had mood swings but i dont agree with that one myself. lol. 

Good luck with the soft cups girls. 

Does anyone want some ovulation tests? i have 10 left and im happy to post them to you. If you do want them just PM me your address and ill get them sent tomorrow. 

xx


----------



## rhiansweet84

Good morning everyone!
I am on cycle day 20 of 27 and 5dpo. I feel like poo this morning. I feel like I'm gonna have af. I feel so uncomfortable and achy and I'm so warm I don't know what to do with myself :(


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Morning all
Feeling so much better today ordered my soft cups last night and have just got back from having my blood test taken so should know on Tuesday if I really did ovulate.
Trying for that magical PMA 
XX


----------



## sonyabazonya

Good morning ladies, glad to see all the PMA! I have a question, has anyone had cramping while they were taking the pill? I took my last one yesterdy, and Im getting ovulation prep cramps.. I thought you cant ovulate til 5-7 days after.. Im really puzzled, plus I have tonnes of watery cm, which could be from drinking so much green tea but i dont know....


----------



## babyloulou

Hi everyone!! How is everyone today??

I couldn't take my temp this morning because my thermometer had disappeared!! Eventually found it under the bed where it had rolled- but had been moving around by that point! Took my temp then and it was 36.91- but like I said I had been moving so I am not putting it on my chart.

Still no sign of AF- but another BFN this morning!!


----------



## xkissyx

morning ladies ... 

oh dear lou seems that witch is messing you about, i would have thought if u were pregnant that it would be a possitive by now ....

wtg ladies with the PMA lets keeps it going .... sonya i get the cramps even tho i don't ovulate hehe they started last night with me not much just the odd twinge here n there i suppose its because i'm keeping a good eye on my body ....

has anyone else been getting spotting after sex since taking clomid i've noticed this on both cycles and never had it before now maybe the OH is just being a little rough hehe ..

come on ladies stay possitive we'll get them BFP's xx

:dance: :dance: :dance: my new fertility dance :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## mrssunshine78

i took my last tablet on wed and i had ovulation type cramps yesterday, but pretty sure it wasn't ovulation, prob just my ovaries wondering what the hell is going on!

does anyone use a fertility monitor?? its just this morning i had no lines at all normally get one (which is oestrogen) so wasn't sure whether it was a faulty stick or whether the clomid has completely blocked oestrogen??? confused!!

another question what have people cycles been like on clomid are the longer or shorter, i just don't know what to expect.

thanks

xx


----------



## babyloulou

I know Kissy- I thought the same thing! I am only on CD29 so I supposed Af isn't even that late yet- it just seems sooooooooo long when you're waiting!! :wacko:

I love the new fertility dance Kissy! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xkissyx

i think clomid effects every lady differently some get side effects others don't some have thier usual cycles where others have extended luteal phase it's just a case of ridding it out hun ...

has anyone ever had cd7 blood tests before?? i've been tryin to work out what what is being tested and at what levels they should be because we all know what my GP is like as far as the blood tests are concerned ...

so far i've found LH, FSH, oestrodiol, progesterone 

i'm having one of my feeling really good days ... just trying to stay possitive they do say like atracts like xx


----------



## babyloulou

My symptoms have got worse over the last few days. My boobs are so painful I want to cry! :cry: I have felt nausea again for the last few days and actually threw up last night after my tea (I had brie and it made me feel SOOO sick!) - I knew I was going to be sick as soon as I had eaten it and i am never sick! I feel like I have pulled a muscle in my stomach again and the insomnia I had for the first 6 cycle days is back too! It's exactly how I felt when I first took the tablets. The symptoms have seemed to pick up again as I'm nearing AF! These tablets are bloody evil! :growlmad:


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Lou I think you have bought a duff batch of tests .!.:winkwink:
Either that or your body is just being too mean.
Beth x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha- I wish Beth!! It was some Internet Cheapies that came with my last lot of Preseed. But I did an OPK this morning instead (as they are supposed to show up positive and can be used as HPT's)- and BFn's on both! So i think it's time to give up and wait for AF...

...but yes it is all very cruel!!


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Hi
Hope everyones well this morning
Beth x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone- how is everyone this morning?? I am still waiting for AF! Have pains this morning though and temp has dropped right down- so hopefully she will put in an appearance soon!!

Any news anyone? xx


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Hi Lou 
Hope AF starts soon for you if that's what s going to happen.I am fine no news yet I resisted putting a HPT in the trolley at Tesco it was tempting but felt like tempting fate too much. 
My temps still up boobs are so tender bu thats probably just a hangover from the clomid.I am trying to stay super positive this is the first time my charts shown anything like ovulation so thats a great result in itself.I am scared to even think any further.
Good Luck 
Beth x


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi well i had my lap & dye on wed.....dont feel too bad so far....the excess gas was a pain on the thurs but went by fri :) im on 4th cycle of clomid & didnt wanna miss a mth of tcc so as im due to ovulate 2moro or mon we have decided to use the needless syringes that i bought as i knew i wouldnt be up to dtd lol!! we used it thurs nite & this morning.....think i will get my smiley face 2moro morning so may leave doing the last syringe til mon first thing b4 dh goes to work.....does that sound ok?? we normally do it on smiley face day but im thinking that we might get luckier if we try the morning after??? 

when i 1st started clomid i didnt really think about using all 6 cycles of clomid & it not getting me my bfp.....well now we are on our 4th cycle im starting to really worry.....we only have 2 more cycles to try.....after that its paying for iui ourselves!! :( has anyone heard of any success stories using clomid from cycle 4?? i dont think my fs will prescribe another 3 mths of clomid.....but i think if it hasnt got me preg after 6 cycles is there any point in trying another 3? i doubt it.

xx


----------



## NurseKel

Beth, Kissy and Loulou, I got my fingers crossed for both of you ladies. Heck, I got everything crossed for all of you in here! I'm getting lonely by myself...lol. 
Katy, I was feeling exactly that way after thinking round 3 didn't work. Don't give up hope because you never know when you might get your BFP. I have definitely heard of people going past 3 rounds, although I believe the research says about 70-80% get pregnant within 3. How have your Progesterone levels at CD21 been looking?


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Katy I am not sure about the morning after as I dont use OPK my doctor just said as frequently as possible was best and not to get too hung up about trying to predict when was a good time.
Good luck have you stepped upto 100 for the second three months
Beth x


----------



## babyloulou

AF is here everyone!! I'm quite glad- can move on to round 2 now! First tablet tomorrow- staying on 50mg for this round. conceive plus and the softcups came this morning too - I'm quite excited to get going again!! (won't be saying that when all the side effects kick in again!)


----------



## Dancingkaty1

NurseKel said:


> Beth, Kissy and Loulou, I got my fingers crossed for both of you ladies. Heck, I got everything crossed for all of you in here! I'm getting lonely by myself...lol.
> Katy, I was feeling exactly that way after thinking round 3 didn't work. Don't give up hope because you never know when you might get your BFP. I have definitely heard of people going past 3 rounds, although I believe the research says about 70-80% get pregnant within 3. How have your Progesterone levels at CD21 been looking?

my progesterone level was 168 last mth!! so the dose doesnt need to be upped to 100mg does it?? my fs said that theres no need to up the dose as the clomid is def making me ovulate fine. just wish it would happen, want to be preg so badly x


----------



## lafon

:wacko: Hello im new herebeen reading some posts and they have helped alot...I'm 36 and never considered having kids till last year..my bf and i have been together for a long time...now he wants a baby also...I have regular cycles bust just found out i dont ovulate by my Fertility dr....I completed my first round of clomid on the 30th.Taking clomid Day 5-9...Boy was I moody and my breast was tender and still tender...Calender says i ovulated 2/1 thru 2/6 yesterday at highe s..go for ultrasound on monday to see if i ovulated and not to worry bout my temps yet...Do anyone have symptons like they preg while on clomid with nausea...totally clueless never new bout cervical mucus until this year...lol...i think i saw it or was it pee..lol....please help me...dont know what 2 do!!! Bf driving me crazy about a baby


----------



## Dancingkaty1

SPARKLYBETH said:


> Katy I am not sure about the morning after as I dont use OPK my doctor just said as frequently as possible was best and not to get too hung up about trying to predict when was a good time.
> Good luck have you stepped upto 100 for the second three months
> Beth x

hi...no i havent gone up to 100mg clomid...my fs said to take 50mg still as 50mg is making me ovulate fine....my last progesterone test at day 21 was 168 so i thinking if i was too take 100mg would i have a high chance of over stimulating my ovary???
xx


----------



## NurseKel

Katy, If your levels were that high then surely you are ovulating on the 50mg. When taking Clomid the lowest dose that will do the trick is best. Higher mg. doses are associated with thinning your uterine lining which makes implantation more difficult. So, I think it is just a matter of time for you on the 50 mg dose. 
Lafon, it is very common for Clomid to cause symptoms that mimic pregnancy which is one of the reasons we all call it evil. LOL I never did OPK because I found them too hard to read. I kept a really close eye on my CM and went by that as to my most fertile time. You want to be looking for thicker, stretchy clear mucus. Also, ladies don't forget the Robitussin with the Clomid. I used it on rounds 2 and 3 and it really does help with thinning your CM.


----------



## lafon

I've read alot of ladies had success with their first cycle with clomid I'm taking only 50mg also..do u think I have a better chance with gettinnpreg on my first round becausebInhave regular cycles...I saw cm yesterday so we went 4 it....I guess I just wait will be so disappointed if mondau the dr. tell me i did not ovulate...oh and i was taking robitussin for a cold while on clomid did not know it helps ...WOW!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I have to use the OPKs as I have creamy cm ALL the time! Never EWCM- so wouldn't be able to rely on that!

I am just so glad I ovulated on it- of course I am a little disappointed that I didn't get a BFP- but the first ovulation ever is something to be happy about!! :-D

So now Af is here I am just waiting to start again...


----------



## Jennifer8

Hi,

I'm new here me and my husband have been ttc since Oct 08. I have Pco so am currently on my 2nd cycle of 50mg of Clomid, I have been getting hot flushes this month which I think are related to the Clomid. Has anyone else been getting hot flushes?

Thanks ladies. x


----------



## NurseKel

Lafon, I have very regular cycles and it still took three rounds. I guess the ovaries had more cobwebs than we thought.LOL Clomid tends to thicken your CM so the Robitussin is helpful in thinning it out. I took at least 2 tsp everyday during my most fertile time. 
Loulou, I am so glad you got AF finally. I know exactly what you mean about the excitement of getting to start the next round. Especially when you know you are finally ovulating! Wahoo!! You go girl!
Jennifer, one of the biggest side effects that almost everyone experiences is hot flashes. I took my Clomid at bedtime so I wouldn't notice the side effects as bad and it really did help. Good Luck! Lots of baby dust!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello ladies!! I have a quick question...I messed up and took my clomid(100mg) cycle day2-6 instead of 3-7..anyone done this and if so think my cycle is a bust this month?? I have had a crappy month but pulling out the PMA for the rest of it and this is going to be the month...thanks ladies!


----------



## NurseKel

Hey Reedsgirl! I don't think your cycle would be a bust at all. I would definitely keep an eye out for ovulation signs early though. The cycle days your dr prescribes is generally based on the length of your cycle and taking it early could cause an earlier ovulation than normal.


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies no change for me just very emotional and seem to be controlled by hormones OH shouted at me today for summat and nowt he said sorry and yet i stll cried for 3 hours! i'm really loosing it now :wacko: ....

glad to see were all doin good and lou i'm happy for ya that AF thanks the lord she didn't play games with ya ...

reedsgirl i take mine on cd2-6 my gyno said it helps with stimulating the follicles soon so that ovulation happens around cd13/14 

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

thanks ladies. This is my first cycle back on it. I did 6 cycles and went off and now back on it for 3..hopefully it will happen this time. I did get a positive surge last month on cycle day 12 and my cycle was shorter and only 27 days so I do not think I actually did O and with my sleep pattern I can't seem to remember to temp in the morning. Good luck ladies here is a big dose of sticky baby dust to our month!!


----------



## hope31

Has anyone tried clomid with the HCG trigger shot? I tried a few months on 50mg clomid- nothing! My doc would not refer me anywhere so I could not get any firther treatment as I already have a 14 year old. SO I bought clomid online and tried the 50mg again-nothing. This month I upped my dose to 100mg and when I got my positive opk I gave myself a 5000 shot of pregnyl (HCG shot) which I also got unprescribed... I ovulated the next day and got my BFP 11dpo!! I don't know if it was doubling the clomid or the shot that helped but here I am after years of ttc... 4 weeks 2 days pregnant!


----------



## xkissyx

hmmm i don't think i would want to tempt trying online drugs not sure if i'd be buyin dodgy ones or not ... what site did u order from? xx


----------



## amy_1234

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to say congratulation Laura i am sooo happy for you!

AF is due for me on tuesday and i really hope it doesn't cum fingers crossed anyway.

xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Well this is a bugger of an AF! So heavy- like how it used to be when I was a teenager! Last month it was only spotting for a couple of days after the Norethisterone. Maybe it's heavier because I actually ovulated???? I even flooded a night time pad last night! :blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Oh Lou 
I am sorry thats really mean lets hope its short and you can get back to trying reallt quickly.
The thought of injecting myself with something Ive bought online terrifies me please be careful the sites that sell these sorts of drugs without prescription are without scruples it could be anything.However congrats on the BFP. 
Beth x


----------



## xkissyx

oh dear lou .. it's possibly because you ovulated ... i'm sure it's a good sign tho lots of leakage = lots of progesterone, also with it being heavy at least can't mistake it for anything other than AF 

i seem to be gettin temps that are hangin around the 97.18 mark and don't like to get higher or lower and its not my thermometers fault either xx


----------



## babyloulou

Have you been given anything to start AF Kissy??


----------



## Jennifer8

Been reading on here about hcg shot?? Not heard of this before what is it? x


----------



## Jennifer8

https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10719;95/st/20100122/l/28/dt/5/k/72fe/ttc.png


----------



## NurseKel

The shot of HCG helps assist in the release of any follicles that the Clomid may have helped you form. Most doctors in the states do not give this shot unless it is a last resort. Kissy, I think you are absolutely correct about buying these things online. If they don't require you to have a prescription then the medications may not be properly regulated either....very scary. Congrats on your 2 lbs girl! You are off to a great start!


----------



## Jennifer8

I live in the UK do they prescribe it here to does anyone know? x


----------



## babyloulou

How are you feeling NurseKel? How's the bump?

Anyone heard from Laura? Hope your bump is fine too xx

Kissy- have you had any sign of AF yet? Are they giving you anything to bring it on?

Sonya- any news?

Beth- how you doing?

Have I forgot anyone....


----------



## VickyLou

Hello everyone new to this so bare with me please lol

I was perscibed clomid last week but not taken it yet, Period is due next week i think. Have to take it day 2 to 6 then have a scan on day 9-10. Im not sure if it will work cause im over weight due to pcs but i guess its worth a try.

Good luck to everyone on Clomid and Congrats to thoughs who suceeded with it.


----------



## babyloulou

Hi VickyLou- welcome to the Clomid Club- you are welcome to join us.

I am starting my second round of Clomid tonight as AF arrived yesterday. I am on it CD2-6 too. Good luck xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Welcome Vicky! Good to have you.
Hey Loulou! Hope you are doing well. Sooo exciting that you're starting your next round tonight! I always looked forward to that day cause I knew my chance was coming up. LOL I am doing good right now, not much sickness or anything. The lil bean seems to be doing well but I am of course still waiting for my first appt which seems like it is taking forever. We are all always waiting on something aren't we...? ROFL!!!


----------



## xkissyx

hehe that we are kel and thanks hun .. i'm dointhe workout vid 40 mins 3 times a week so every little is helpin it seems ...

lou hun my GP said i needn't have anything to bring on AF as i hadn't ovulated and so just to start the next round of clomid after doing a pregnancy test that came back negative ... 

the theory behind ovulation is that if ya don't get pregnant u have AF i don't ovulate and so in return don't build up progesterone and so i won't have AF .....

on cd7 tomz so going for the blood test and fingers crossed this cycle works .. my chart looks a little more "normal" this month as i've been researching and flatish temps seem to be the norm for ovulation xx


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry Kissy!! Brain has gone fluffy!! I remember you saying that now- that the doc said you could just start the next lot of clomid! Duh!! :dohh::dohh:

So you've taken this next lot already then? Any side effects yet? I took my first one about 40 mins ago! Good luck to us both this month! Would be great to be bump buddies! 

I still can't get my head round having AF start on CD29- it's so weird! I'm 30 and I've never had an actual "cycle" before now! It's really, really heavy too- like a 'teenager' type period!! :wacko:


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi...well i have just got my smiley face on clearblue opk.... day later than expected & was so worried i wouldnt get the smiley face this mth coz of the lap & dye i had last wed. DH has had prob with sperm count last year...it did improve in sept but we havent had it tested since then ( gonna arrange for it to be tested next week lol) we ususally dtd on smiley face day & day after but im thinking maybe we should just dtd in the morning ( 24 hrs after i get smiley face)?? then 1 last shot tues night?? how long does the egg last for?? heard it was bout 24 hrs & the past 2 mths i have felt my self ovulating in the evening of the day i get my smiley face so that should come tonight i think.....dont wanna miss the eggie...i know tonight im gonna be gagging to dtd but im thinking it has been 18 mths now & that doesnt seem to be working. we havent dtd since sat morning so 2moro morning would be 72 hrs which is good time for low count isnt it??

please help!! really want my bfp this mth.....feeling bit more positive as just had the lap & dye & they found no endo & my tube flushed easily with the dye....the surgeon said 64% of coulpes ttc get a bfp after a lap & dye!! really dont want af to arrive at end of mth & go on to cycle 5 of clomid :(

xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey ladies, how are we all doing? A big welcome hug to all the newbies on the thread! :hugs::hugs:

Loulou, so sorry that af caught up with you :nope: hopefully this round we'll all get preg woop woop :happydance:

I am currently waiting for ovulation to show up, was having cramps while taking clomid but those have settled down :)


----------



## xkissyx

morning ladies ....

yer i've taken them all took the last 1 yesterday afternoon ... no side effects as yet apart from being very emotional i watched my sister keeper last night and cried bucket loads ... i've had the odd headache but nothing thats standing out as yet .... oh and rather strangly i've had lots of creamy cm since starting this cycle ... feel rather randy aswell hehe which isn't a bad side effec.. just hoping that this cycle works 

off for the blood tests soon 

lou with pain comes pleasure hun .... katy hun i aint sure about low sperm count but i would have thought 72 hours is good xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

This time I also had tonnes more cm, and I was in a great mood! Was really odd actualy I would get all emotional then get all happy.... Im losing it lol, good luck with your tests today!


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Hi
Hello Vicky and Jennifer
Good luck to Kissy and Loulou with your new rounds lets hope this is the one.
I am still hanging in here on the dreaded wait AF s due Thursday or Friday my blood test results should be through tomorrow so that will keep me going.My temps still up boobs are really sore still and I feel a bit tired and ropey but I am pretty sure its just a hangover from the clomid.
Laura and Kel I hope things are going well with the bumps and that we are soon all joining you
Beth x


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey Beth! I remember that hang over *eek* was horrible!! Have you done day 21 bloods? I think high amounts of progesterone make you tired and make your bbs sore. So if you still have all that it might very well be a good sign :) Mine stopped hurting and I was more awake around 4 days before AF arrived.


----------



## wannabump

Jennifer8 said:


> I live in the UK do they prescribe it here to does anyone know? x

Hi Jennifer, 
Welcome to the group! I live in the UK and was prescribed the HCG shot and 100mg Clomid for my first round of treatment. It depends on the area you live in and the consultant you see. I think it's standard treatment in my area.


----------



## mrssunshine78

hi girls
this is my 1st month of taking clomid i'm now on day 11 and i usually ovulate on day 15-16, am not sure whether it'll be earlier or later this month, what has anyone else experienced?
xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

I usualy ovulated on cd 9-11 and last cycle ovulated on cd 14, I was taking clomid 3-7. So I guess that means I ovulated 6 days after. They say you should ovulate 5-7 days after the last pill you took. Im on cd 11 as well and am already experiencing cramps.. Which i felt at around the same time last cycle. What cycle days are you taking clomid?


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone! Good luck to all of us on our next round!

Good luck with the TWW Beth- hope this is your month! My bbs have hurt since my ovulation day (CD14 last cycle)- I expected it to wear off now AF is here but they are more and more painful all the time!! It's really confusing me!

I took the first clomid pill of this cycle last night and the hot flashes and insomnia started straight away! The strangest thing for me is that it keeps me awake by making me imagine things. I start to drop off and then think someone is standing over me, or I hear a noise and jump up. It happened last cycle but I did think it was just coincidental- until it started straight away last night again!

jennifer- the HSG shot totally depends on your area. They don't offer it here at all.

mrssunshine78- I think you just have to wait and see how it effects you. Some people say it made them ovulate really, really early (one girl before she'd even taken the last pill- and she got her BFP!!) - and others say it delayed it. I took my pills CD2-6 last month and ovulated on CD14, but as I've never ovulated on my own before I don't know whether it is normal for me!

Kissy- good luck for ovulation honey- I'm sure the higher dose will work for you- you were so close last time! And the randy one sounds like a good side effect!!

How are you Sonya?

xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Well are doing construction work in my office, and have used some sort of glue or something.. so very lightheaded lol... other than that im great you?


----------



## babyloulou

I'm fine thanks. My mondays are pretty steady- I get two periods off on a Monday to plan lessons so it's a nice easy day to ease me into the rest of the hectic week! Got a year 7 English lesson next- so may feel a little bit more PMT'ish after that lesson!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mrssunshine78

sonyabazonya said:


> I usualy ovulated on cd 9-11 and last cycle ovulated on cd 14, I was taking clomid 3-7. So I guess that means I ovulated 6 days after. They say you should ovulate 5-7 days after the last pill you took. Im on cd 11 as well and am already experiencing cramps.. Which i felt at around the same time last cycle. What cycle days are you taking clomid?

hi
i took it on days 2-6, so 5-7 days will be the next few days, but my body doesn't feel like it will be - will dtd tonight though just incase! lol


----------



## sonyabazonya

Are you getting any blood tests done, or follicular tracking?


----------



## xkissyx

hey ladies i'm back .. well how dissapointing that was i now really think my doctor is sumtimes and idiot .... he told me last week i HAD to have cd7 and cd21 bloods done i went today to get it done turns out now because i'm on 100mg i didn't need the cd7 test :wacko: so i said ok then why did u say i had to have it done he said well on your gyno notes it says u do but only for cycle 50mg ... i just agreed and left its better really as i didn't fancy the trip to the hospital 

thanks ladies :flower: i have good faith that this cycle is going to work xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey kissy. so did you get any bloods done in the end? Or was it just a waste of a trip?


----------



## xkissyx

it was just a wasted trip ... i am pretty fed up with the messing about 1 GP tells me summat and then another tells a different story and then he backtracks on what he said and changes his mind xx i'm just going to go for cd21 bloods and prey that this is my month xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

(((((hugs))))) You dont reallllyyy need the cd 7 bloods, they are just to see if it matches how many eggs you produce and to check for hormone imbalance.


----------



## xkissyx

thanks hun ... i know i'm not loosin out by not havin em so i'm not really that boverd by it ... just look forward to ovulation now FF reckons sunday so we'll see xx


----------



## megs79

Well l'm taking the last pill in my first round of Clomid tomorrow, luckily haven't had any side effects yet. Really excited about the possibility of actually ovulating! 

Timing might be quite good as i'm calculating that I could possibly be fertile around valentine's day! :winkwink:

Got a question - my doc says I need to have blood taken on day 21 of my cycle on the 2nd round of Clomid to see if I ovulated. Does anyone have ultrasound instead of bloodwork to determine this? I'm a big wuss and faint every time I have blood taken so would prefer to avoid it!!


----------



## sonyabazonya

I have an ultrasound regardless, but it cant prove that you ovulated. They cant see the egg release.


----------



## laura6914

meg i have popped the Ov tests in the post to you today so they should be with you in the next few days. 

xxx


----------



## megs79

Thanks so much! Fingers crossed they'll be lucky! x


----------



## laura6914

i hope so hun. Keep my posted. xx


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Hi Sonja
Yep I had bloods done on Friday I can ring for the results tomorrow after 11am.Does anyone know what a good level would be I dont have a clue.I feel really nervous about ringing up because if its not good I just know I will be so disappointed.
Beth x


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Meg 
Good luck I really hope this works for you the blood test is ok lets hope you dont need it and get your BFP this month
Beth x


----------



## xkissyx

i was told that anything over 30 indicated ovulation ..... fingers crossed ladies we get more BFP's this cycle ..

i 2 am going for the more relaxed approach this month ....

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## rhiansweet84

megs79 said:


> Well l'm taking the last pill in my first round of Clomid tomorrow, luckily haven't had any side effects yet. Really excited about the possibility of actually ovulating!
> 
> Timing might be quite good as i'm calculating that I could possibly be fertile around valentine's day! :winkwink:
> 
> Got a question - my doc says I need to have blood taken on day 21 of my cycle on the 2nd round of Clomid to see if I ovulated. Does anyone have ultrasound instead of bloodwork to determine this? I'm a big wuss and faint every time I have blood taken so would prefer to avoid it!!

My doctor has said exactly the same as yours. Had my bloods done today. This is cd24 (instead of 23 because it fell on Sunday), and my second round of 50mg clomid,
Good luck x


----------



## babyloulou

Let's hope it's our month this month ladies!! One big mass BFP epidemic!

PMA ladies :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

babyloulou said:


> Let's hope it's our month this month ladies!! One big mass BFP epidemic!
> 
> PMA ladies :dust::dust::dust::dust:

I totally agree please keep everything crossed for me I think I will be a wreck if I dont get my BFP.I know its a huge ask it s my first month .I just feel different my brain keeps saying its just the clomid but my heart keeps saying its a baby.
If my blood results come back low tomorrow I will be so upset
Beth x


----------



## babyloulou

I really hope it is a BFP Beth!! 

Try not to get too down if it doesn't happen this month though- we're all here to help you through! Clomid is very, very cruel and the symptoms feel exactly like pregnancy symptoms- I am determined I will not fall for it again now the first cycle is over!


----------



## NurseKel

Ladies, loving all the PMA!!! :happydance: I have everything including my eyes crossed for ya'll. It looks a lil goofy but ya'll are worth it!:hugs:


----------



## rhiansweet84

How long does it normally take for the blood results to come back?


----------



## rhiansweet84

NurseKel: Did you think maybe you could be pregnant?
Every month before my AF I have sore boobs but this month (2nd cycle on 50mg clomid) I have REALLY sore boobs. That's the only symptom I had with my first pregnancy but didn't know at the time. Did you temp? What did it go up to?
You should have your own website: ASK NURSEKEL the amount of questions I'm throwing at you lol x


----------



## ablacketer

hi ladies, I just got my 21 day bloods back, it says I have 15.17 ng/mL but it lists norm as being 5.16-18.56 ng/mL. does that mean Im ovulating? or no?


----------



## NurseKel

Hey honey! I don't mind the questions at all. I did so much studying up on this stuff trying to get pregnant, I should be a darn expert! LOL To be honest, I just knew I was pregnant after my last round of Clomid. The first positive sign was actually having the stretchy, snot-like (sorry, gross I know) CM. I did not do temping as I had never really thought about it. I stopped doing OPK after the first month b/c I could never make sense of them. My first real signs of pregnancy were being extremely tired, cold like symptoms, being gassy, running a higher than normal temp and believe it or not...our animals behaving differently toward me! LOL I know it sounds crazy but it's true! Oddly enough, with this last round of Clomid I had very little side effects. For once, my boobs didn't hurt at all. The previous months they hurt horribly. Sorry this is so long and hopefully I answered your questions. If I missed anything just ask me and I would love to help you. Good luck!!!


----------



## NurseKel

ABlacketer, you are in the states right?


----------



## rhiansweet84

I left this site for a while because everyone I was talking to seemed to be getting pregnant and having their babies...it really depressed me. I hope the bloods don't take too long to come back. I ovulate every month anyway but for some reason the doc put me on clomid. Maybe it's becasue of the PCOS - who knows???
Thanks NurseKel - I don't wanna get my hopes up beacuse I don't wanna be dissapointed again. The doc said to me if the clomid doesn't work in 3 months I'm gonna start having the injections. Any idea what these are. He just said we'll cross that bridge when we get to it x


----------



## rhiansweet84

could they tell from the blood levels if you were pregnant or if you just ovulated? Goodness, I am full of questions tonight. I'm normally just an observer lol


----------



## ablacketer

Yes I am. sorry our measurements are goofy :)


----------



## NurseKel

No problem honey. My doctor normally gets my blood work back the next day so it should not take them long to get back with you. Just remember the 21 day Progesterone levels are not an indicator of pregnancy and won't tell you anything other than if you ovulated. I know here in the states the MD likes your Progesterone over 10 as an indicator but mine was a 9.5 and surprise, surprise!!! LOL I think even my OB/GYN was shocked to find out I had gotten pregnant with a 9.5. Hehehe. I am guessing your doctor may be talking about HCG injections to make you release any eggs you may have produced but I can't be positive.


----------



## rhiansweet84

Thanks NurseKel....you got my head spinning now lol


----------



## ablacketer

well I go to see him in the morning to get a referral to go to an OBGYN to get scoped :( I almost wish I didnt have that high of a level so at least I would KNOW why Im not getting pregnant.


----------



## NurseKel

ABlacketer, that's hilarious cause I'm in the states too and I am always confused with the measurment differences with some of the other countries. LOL My OB/GYN said anything above 10 is a good sign of ovulation but I know some want it above 30 if you're taking Clomid.
What was your last day 21 level?


----------



## ablacketer

that was my first test. last test was done on CD7-8 and my level then was 5.


----------



## babyloulou

Evening all- did anyone else buy the softcups that Laura told us about? I ordered them and the Pre-Conceive (gonna replace Pre-seed with it for a bit- see if it's better). I cannot believe how big the softcups are!!! :wacko: They are really scary looking! I thought they'd be tiny!! :blush:


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies ... no lou i didn't get them i was kinda put off by the size also, i saw a video on the site .... as for the conceive plus i don't think i need as i seem to be having plenty of cm already ... the boots near me sells it so if needs be i can take a short walk to buy it ... does anybody else get greasy spotty skin after taking clomid? xx


----------



## babyloulou

since i started the first tablet last cycle i have had little pimples come up everywhere- especially on my chest and arms. Also had a few spots on my face- and i never normally get spots. Not really been greasy though.


----------



## DW16

Hi lou, 

I have brought the softcups, this is my first month of trying them, we have been ttc for 3 months so hoping they will work as quick for me as they have in their reviews, good luck x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey ladies. Lou I also got my softcups and was shocked by the size as well. I am going to try one tonight(hehe) and see how they work. I am not sure how they can be comfortable but as long as they get us a BFP I am all for it!! LOl oh the things we do to get a wee one!!


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey ladies good morning!!! I booked my follicular scan for tomorrow so going to check and see how those lil eggies are doing :) Also getting bloodwork done to see if my LH is picking up and for the estriodol (however you spell it lol). I really suggest you all start drinking green tea, I have never seen so much watery cm in my life! Im just waiting to see what my cm will look like at ovulation time!! After doing some looking at my history of blood tests I noticed that I am extremely anemic. I mean I always knew that and was always told to take iron. But, I never realised HOW anemic I am! Aparently anemia causes infertility!!!! Im going to start taking iron suppliments on top of the prenatals.... How is everyone?


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Hi
I ordered the soft cups they havent arrived yet though and am a bit worried now if their massive.
I am still hanging in here AFs due on Thursday and my temps still up so its fingers crossed.I was reading the clear blue website though and they say clomid does make your cycles longer so I am trying to just focus on my blood test results which should be in later just getting it confirmed I ovulated will be amazing and a first.
Everyone sounds really positive today which is great and I followed a car into work this morning with the number plate BFP so hoping its an omen.
Beth x


----------



## babyloulou

Hey I like that Beth!! BFP!! I want that as my numberplate! :thumbup:

Yay- I am glad there are others who are going to be trying the softcups at the same time! I cannot see how they work at all by just looking at them! They look crazy! :haha:

reedsgirl1138 - I think I will try one tonight too as AF seems to be gone- will get my OH in the sack for a test run! :winkwink:

How's everyone feeling this morning? All OK?


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Hi Lou
Glad the AFs gone and you can get back to trying heres hoping the soft cups work and this is everyones month.
Beth x:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

How are you feeling? Any signs Beth?


----------



## rhiansweet84

Hey girls...just got my progesterone levels and they were at 70.3......any ideas?


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Hi Rhian
That sounds pretty good I have to ring for mine at eleven and am so nervous I feel sick.
Beth x


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

babyloulou said:


> How are you feeling? Any signs Beth?

Hi 
I dont know its hard to decide what are PMT post clomid or possible signs of pregnancy.I bought a HPT and will probably try it tomorrow I just cant face a negative whilst I dont know I can hope and pretend.
I am fine though just pretty anxious
Beth x


----------



## rhiansweet84

I've gone all cold and started shaking when the phone was ringing lol....I'm such a baby lol
Good luck with your results...how long are your cycles normally? AF is due Thursday so fingers crossed for us both x


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

25/26 Days usually so I am due on Thursday too although everyone seems to say clomid can make it longer than normal.We will be testing together heres hoping we both get a great result.I keep telling myself just ovulating is great and be happy if I get that confirmed I just cant stop hoping Ive concieved
Beth x


----------



## babyloulou

That's really good Rhian! Mine was only 40- which apparently is ovulatory but not enough to say I am on Clomid. They said it suggested a weak ovulation that would be unlikely to ever result in a successful pregnancy- doc wanted nearer 60. So your level is brill!


----------



## rhiansweet84

SPARKLYBETH said:


> 25/26 Days usually so I am due on Thursday too although everyone seems to say clomid can make it longer than normal.We will be testing together heres hoping we both get a great result.I keep telling myself just ovulating is great and be happy if I get that confirmed I just cant stop hoping Ive concieved
> Beth x

Mine have always varied between 33 and 42 days but since being on clomid I have 27 day cycles, so it just goes to show how different clomid effects people. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for us both,
Rhi x


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies ...

Beth i would take that as a good sign also how rare is that to see especiallt when TTC ...

rhian thats brill news u've defo ovulated hun...

i think the softcups work by scooping up all fluids and holding them close to the cervix for upto 12 hours ...

good luck with the tests sonya ...

i'm feeling pretty good today in a brill mood and the greasy skin has gone just got a few spots on my face it's wierd this is happening tho because i hardly ever get spots just the odd 1 or 2 before AF xx


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Tests are in 128 Ive defo ovulated and is looking promising for pregnancy.
I cant believe it now I just have to stay rational until its time to test.
Beth:blush:


----------



## babyloulou

Way to go Beth!! What a bloomin excellent level!! Makes my 40 look pathetic!:haha: Fingers crossed it's a BFP on the way!:flower:


----------



## laura6914

great news beth hun fingers crossed for your :bfp: xxx


----------



## rhiansweet84

So, these levels really can predict pregnancy then?


----------



## xkissyx

hi laura hows u and bean? i see u've been for a scan was that done privetly? 

wtg beth! i wouldn't have been able to hold of from testing xx


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

No idea the doctor just said there was a really good chance I was pregnant but not to get my hopes up as clomid can sometimes cause really elevated levels.My silly mind only heard the good chance you could be pregnant I am trying to concentrate at work and its all I keep hearing.
Arghhhhhh x


----------



## sonyabazonya

YYYAAAAYYY FOR BETH *happydance*


----------



## rhiansweet84

LOL


----------



## babyloulou

They say the levels can't actually predict pregnancy Rhian- but obviously your levels will be high if pregnant. So if you have really high levels like Beth- it can either be pregnancy or just the evil clomid! :growlmad:

But obviously she has a higher chance than someone with a low level! Even my dr's reception said my "40" level was too low to have mean I had conceived.

So Beth has a fighting chance this cycle! Woooooh Beth!! :dust:


----------



## rhiansweet84

70.3 my level was this morning


----------



## babyloulou

That's brill Rhian!! It makes me realise how low my level was when i hear all yours!


----------



## laura6914

xkissyx said:


> hi laura hows u and bean? i see u've been for a scan was that done privetly?
> 
> wtg beth! i wouldn't have been able to hold of from testing xx

No hunny, i had to go to the EPU as i was having pains and they wanted to rule out Ectopic but bean was exactly where she should be and i saw the yoke sac but too early for the heart beat yet. I have another scan on the 23rd. Its just a follow up so ill get to see the heart beat then. SO excited. 

How is everyone? Levels are looking really good for some. Fingers crossed for you all. 

xxx


----------



## wannabump

Hi everyone!
My AF just started this morning, which means I start my first round of Clomid tomorrow. I'm really nervous but also excited! Is anyone else starting around the same time? I could really use a cycle buddy. 
Best of luck to anyone getting results back soon. 
xx Cheryl


----------



## xkissyx

laura6914 said:


> xkissyx said:
> 
> 
> hi laura hows u and bean? i see u've been for a scan was that done privetly?
> 
> wtg beth! i wouldn't have been able to hold of from testing xx
> 
> No hunny, i had to go to the EPU as i was having pains and they wanted to rule out Ectopic but bean was exactly where she should be and i saw the yoke sac but too early for the heart beat yet. I have another scan on the 23rd. Its just a follow up so ill get to see the heart beat then. SO excited.
> 
> How is everyone? Levels are looking really good for some. Fingers crossed for you all.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

aww am sorry hun what a releif to know that it isn't ectopic and fingers crossed all stays well xx


----------



## xkissyx

right ladies i did an opk this afternoon n its pretty dark already is that normal? it isn't a possitive tho but there clearly is a line there xx


----------



## laura6914

thanks chick, im sure all will be fine just got a gut feeling. 

How is the clomid this cycle. you finished your round yet?

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Awww- congrats Laura!! I am so glad everything is OK- you must be sooooo excited!!

Kissy- as far as I am aware some women have a fade-in and fade-out pattern with the lines- but a lot of women don't! I think a negative is a negative- unless you start to notice a pattern of them getting darker and darker until you get a positive. I tend to get lines, then a blank, then random lines, blanks again, etc....


----------



## NurseKel

Wahoo!!! Those numbers are great and it looks like I'll be getting some company really soon! I'm so excited. I'm ready for some testing to start! Lol


----------



## xkissyx

thanks lou .. i'll test again tomz at same time n will keep testing hopefully will see a lovely pattern coming along ..

yes laura .. i took the clomid on cd2 - 6 so just waiting for ovulation now FF reckons it'll be on sunday so we'll see what occurs this week xx


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Kissy!! Don't get too down if you don't see a pattern yet though- I had a pattern last cycle but only on the actual day I got my positive- it slowly got darker all day (did about 10 in one day as I could see it getting darker) All other cycle days were just random lines here and there. So you're no where near out if you don't get a pattern yet!!!

Here's hoping for a really strong ovulation for us both this month! :thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer8

Ladies silly question but what are ''softcups'' ????? I have never heard of them.

Thanks
xx


----------



## rhiansweet84

they're like a cup that you insert to stop the sperm escaping. It helps by keeping the sperm close to the cervix to help improve the chances of conception x


----------



## Jennifer8

Thanks, will have to look into them. If it helps i'm willing to give it a go.
x


----------



## rhiansweet84

A lot of people have been saying they 're larger than expected so bear that in mind if you decide to purchase them....maybe look up some measurements? (lmao) How daft does that sound? Are you on clomid? How long you been trying? 
rhi x


----------



## Jennifer8

Lol. Yes i'm on Clomid and Metformin on 2nd cycle as have PCOS and was told i wasn't ovulating. We have been trying since Oct 08. What about you?
x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi girls
feeling bit disappointed today have been for my day 12 scan and only have 5 follicles - 2 are 10mm, and the others are quite small think she said about 6! have to go for another scan on friday, not sure what i was hoping for, maybe more larger follicles. hoping friday may be more positive.

i've just bought some soft cups, so i'll hopefully start using them this week

xx


----------



## rhiansweet84

We're on clomid 50mg. This is our second cycle and AF is due Thursday. I had progesterone levels today of 70.3 for cycle day 23. I had lap & dye last August and numerous hospital appointment for scans etc in May, June and July. I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was just 16 and it took myself and DH 2 1/2 nearly 3 years to concieve for our first but it was done naturally. He is now nearly 4.
We've been trying since December 2008 :(
I'm sure we'll have our turn soon....it's depressing when everyone else around you seems to get pregnant and pop em out no problem doesn't it? I hibernate in here some days lol.
Rhi x


----------



## Jennifer8

I agree women i know just seem to get pregnant straight away. I like reading other people's stories on here, seeing that i'm not alone. I mean that in a nice way, i wish everyone could get their wish.
x


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

laura6914 said:


> xkissyx said:
> 
> 
> hi laura hows u and bean? i see u've been for a scan was that done privetly?
> No hunny, i had to go to the EPU as i was having pains and they wanted to rule out Ectopic but bean was exactly where she should be and i saw the yoke sac but too early for the heart beat yet. I have another scan on the 23rd. Its just a follow up so ill get to see the heart beat then. SO excited.
> Yippee Laura it must have been fab to actually see something in there and its not long to wait to the 23rd.Well done you
> Beth xxxx:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## xkissyx

welcome jennifer ...

thanks lou i'm not going to get 2 down if tomz is different as like u say there's plenty of time yet would be nice to see a lovely pattern tho ...

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: dancing for some strong ovulations this cycle xx


----------



## babyloulou

Indeed Kissy! And the mantra "we will get our BFPs, we will get our BFPs"- and repeat! xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

God evening girls. I used the softcups last nigth and was totally amazed at how easy it went in and was like nthing was there..I actually forgot about it til I was at work this morning!! LOL. But them then the fight was on to remove it...it took me about 2 hours and lots of frustration til I figured out I was leaning to far forward and was tensing up. Once I leaned back and bit took a deep breathe out it came!! So I will be using them again and so hope it brings on the BFP!! This is OUR month ladies!!


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey ladies, got my blood taken today :S and having my follicle scan later. My midsection is quite sore so im assuming that my ovaries are giant and going to pop soon... will update you later with results have a good day :) xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Good to hear it Sonya! Here's hoping that's a nice big egg about to pop out!

reedsgirl1138 - I tried the Softcups last night too- not for BDing though- my AF decided to have a short second wind so I used it for that last night. I had loads of creamy red CM. The cup went in OK and I thought it was in the right position but then this morning it was covered on both sides with "stuff" and hadn't 'collected' anything at all.

I think I have a slightly tilted cervix (been told that when I've gone for smear tests) so does this mean I am not going to be able to use them properly?...


----------



## sonyabazonya

lou lou, that sounds like a question for google lol


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha- it does indeed Sonya! Tried but didn't find much, so I posted on the "softcups" thread instead! On there they say it can feel "all over" the thing- but as long as some is collected that's OK. I need to try with BD'ing before giving up I think!


----------



## xkissyx

i wouldn't give up hope with them just yet lou ....

good luck sonya ....

how are the rest of the ladies today any news beth? xx


----------



## rhiansweet84

My boobs are even worse than yesterday, I have AF type cramps for 3/4 days now on and off and I feel really sick and lathargic. I mean making a cup of tea is a chore. I done a few internet cheapies over the last few days and I've had such a faint second line it's hard to see - but there. I bought Boots own brand this morning and the same thing really. I think it's just shadow lines but I can't help to think the last time my boobs were this bad was when I found out I was pregnant 1st time around. Also I was on iron tablets in December and my cycles have been at 27 days but am thinking maybe it's gonna be a 29 day cycle this month becasue I'm off the iron and didn't ovulate until cd15. My leutal phase is normally 14 days ..... HUFF (RANT OVER)

I feel soooooooooo much better now!

How's everyone else today :)


----------



## babyloulou

If you are getting faint lines on loads of different types of tests Rhian then I would say that is your BFP!! :thumbup: 

I don't think you would be getting visible shadow lines on ALL of them!! Is there any colour in any of the lines?


----------



## rhiansweet84

like a purlply colour which is why i think maybe shadow lines. It's really weird. I feel like I could be but am disappointed getting these results. Maybe it's still too early to test ~ all I know is that it's driving me friggin' INSANE lol
x


----------



## xkissyx

sounds like your on your way to a bfp ... have u tried a first response? xx


----------



## rhiansweet84

I was gonna pick one up this morning but I always think ' It's gonna be negative you're just wasting money' so I put it back and picked up the boots own brand. I wish I never now! I always do it to myself with everything!


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hi ladies, results are back.. progesterone levels are showing that i just ovulated (9ml) which is a shame because we hadnt done any baby making since last friday.... scan showed one small 14x15 follicle which just shows that i probably did ovulate... i feel so out this month.... stupid me didnt rape my husband when i needed to...


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

BFN and gutted I wish I hadnt tested
Hope everyone else is feeling better than me
Beth x


----------



## rhiansweet84

we're in the same boat sparklybeth but hey it's not over til af shows!
:)


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Booo Rhian 
I really want to know because we are going away with friends for the weekend and if I am not pregnant I feel a session coming on.I need wine in vast quantities and I need it now.
Beth x


----------



## sonyabazonya

((((((hugs)))))) beth you havent even gotten af!!!!!!! chin up missus! xxxx


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

sonyabazonya said:


> ((((((hugs)))))) beth you havent even gotten af!!!!!!! chin up missus! xxxx

 Sorry I am being silly I just felt so positive yesterday and DH made me test this morning when I wanted to wait so now I am upset and cross with him.
On the posistive my temp which was slightly down yesterday only.1 was up again today and I feel really sick and bloated boobs are absolutely killing me and I could sleep forever. On the negative obviously the stupid test and the fact that clear blue say they can recognise a preganacy 4 days before AF s due and I am due tomorrow.So I cant see how I can be pregnant and all these symptoms must either be in my head or as a result of the clomid.
So I am really struggling to feel good.

Hows your cycle going ?
Beth x


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry everyone is feeling a little down this afternoon! Sonya it only takes once- and sperm can live for a LONG time! So you are not out yet! Beth- it might be too early yet! And Rhian- you should go and get a first response and test again!


----------



## sonyabazonya

SPARKLYBETH said:


> sonyabazonya said:
> 
> 
> ((((((hugs)))))) beth you havent even gotten af!!!!!!! chin up missus! xxxx
> 
> Sorry I am being silly I just felt so positive yesterday and DH made me test this morning when I wanted to wait so now I am upset and cross with him.
> On the posistive my temp which was slightly down yesterday only.1 was up again today and I feel really sick and bloated boobs are absolutely killing me and I could sleep forever. On the negative obviously the stupid test and the fact that clear blue say they can recognise a preganacy 4 days before AF s due and I am due tomorrow.So I cant see how I can be pregnant and all these symptoms must either be in my head or as a result of the clomid.
> So I am really struggling to feel good.
> 
> Hows your cycle going ?
> Beth xClick to expand...

 well my cycles going lol, im officialy in the 2ww even though i havent bd in a while... i feel cheated lol, like i missed out! This ovulation kind of caught me by surprise i wasnt ready for it yet... i think that if this isnt it then im going to be taking a break.


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Oh Sonya
Thats rubbish lets hope you bd at the right time or there were lurkers.I must admit we bd most days whether its the right time or not so at least we are not likely to miss an opportunity
Beth x


----------



## 3yearsttc

is the clomid club still up and running? I think we need to get it back on action! I've been taking clomid for 3 weeks now and hopefully will ovulate this month... Discovered high prolactin and a pituitary adenoma last month...


----------



## babyloulou

3yearsttc said:


> is the clomid club still up and running? I think we need to get it back on action! I've been taking clomid for 3 weeks now and hopefully will ovulate this month... Discovered high prolactin and a pituitary adenoma last month...

..it is indeed!! We're all here! :thumbup:

Are you really gonna take a break Sonya?? :hugs:


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

3yearsttc said:


> is the clomid club still up and running? I think we need to get it back on action! I've been taking clomid for 3 weeks now and hopefully will ovulate this month... Discovered high prolactin and a pituitary adenoma last month...

We are all here and very much up an running .Good luck with ovulating what days of your cycle are you taking clomid?
Beth


----------



## megs79

Hi everyone - quick Clomid question - does anyone get sore gums?! I know this is can happen in pregnancy so thought maybe the Clomid-y hormones have caused it! (am on cd7 and finished clomid yesterday - have had sore gums for 3 days now). Never had it before and was wondering if anyone else has had this.

So glad I found this site - you're all so helpful and nice! x


----------



## rhiansweet84

I never had sore gums I only suffered from extreme headaches. But not everyone is on the same dosage and it seems to effect different people in different ways :)
Hope you feel better soon 
Rhi x


----------



## babyloulou

Well I've just been confused girls!! I have finished AF today and so did an ovulation stick when I got in (I do at least two a day all cycle)- it was very nearly positive!! Bizarre!! :wacko:

Just dragged OH upstairs and BD'ed- then used a softcup just in case!! :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Yes Megs- I had sore gums and horrendous mouth ulcers last cycle! I'm really hoping I don't get them this cycle!


----------



## xkissyx

babyloulou said:


> Sorry everyone is feeling a little down this afternoon! Sonya it only takes once- and sperm can live for a LONG time! So you are not out yet! Beth- it might be too early yet! And Rhian- you should go and get a first response and test again!

i agree!

i didn't have any side effects tbh .... and did another opk and it was even darker and temp dipped this morning to what last months coverline were so maybe i'm in for an early ovulation xx


----------



## babyloulou

I've just posted a similar weird thing above Kissy! I've just got a nearly positive this afternoon on CD5!!


----------



## megs79

Thanks babyloulou - that makes me feel less freaky! x


----------



## amy_1234

Hi Ladies, well AF got me on sunday, I have decided to have a month of CLOMID this month so i will start my 4th cycle next month.

I just can't believe it! I don't know what i am doing wrong i feel like such a failure.

How is everybody else getting on???


----------



## xkissyx

strange aint it ... maybe lou that this cycle we have an even higher LH count than last hence the reason for them showing dark already .. it's all i can think of tbh .. starting to ache a wee bit on my sides more right than left but i only notice it when laying down ... i've done 2 tests today and at 2pm it was darker than 5.30pm so did the second 1 before 4 hour mark i'm just going to throw that and do another at 9pm ...

:sex: just incase early ovulation xx


----------



## babyloulou

I am going to another in a bit too. I hope it is just that our bodies are working more impressively now they had a kick start last month!! My left lower side has been aching all day- right down my hip! I hope I haven't ovulated today though cos this afternoon was the first BD we have done!! 

I remember when I first joined the first girl I spoke to here on Clomid ovulated on CD6 before she'd even taken the last tablet on her first cycle! She got her BFP too- but only because she'd luckily had BD while on her period!!


----------



## xkissyx

WOW! so it really can do what it pleases all the sites n leaflets say that it'll happen 5-10 days after the last pill ... 5 days for me would be friday so that would make me fertile now good job we been :sex: ...

i think our bodies will be on top for this cycle lou xx


----------



## babyloulou

I really hope so!! Bump buddies here we come! :thumbup:


----------



## xkissyx

hehe for sure ... i'm pretty relaxed n chilled out about this cycle just don't feel the need to stress at all maybe it's because i have a feeling that i'm going to ovulate this cycle i'm not sure .. i would be very surprised if i didn't considering the lines i'm getting now n its only cd9 ... 

BRING ON THE :bfp:'s xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

i was just wondering whether anyone had used a clearblue fertility monitor when using clomid? i asked the fertility nurse the other day about it cos it says on the packet that it might not work cos of the increased oestrogen levels.

have another scan on friday, hopefully my follicles will be a bit more mature!


----------



## xkissyx

i have never used it tbh hun as i use fertility friend and opk's i get off the net so have been working out my fertile days that way .. the tests give me an idea that i ovulated n then the temps i put into fertility friend will hopefully back that up and the blood test on cd21 will provide even more proof xx


----------



## babyloulou

xkissyx said:


> i have never used it tbh hun as i use fertility friend and opk's i get off the net so have been working out my fertile days that way .. the tests give me an idea that i ovulated n then the temps i put into fertility friend will hopefully back that up and the blood test on cd21 will provide even more proof xx



Ditto here too- I do what Kissy does- never used CBFM


----------



## mrssunshine78

i might just start using the ov sticks apparently i can get them on prescription! i used to do temps, but found it difficult cos i get up different times cos of shifts 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Prescription??? Really? Where from?


----------



## mrssunshine78

after i'd had my cd12 scan the other day i had to see the fertility nurse and she said that they offer the ov sticks on prescription - was quite shocked!


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo keep us informed Mrssunshine- that sounds interesting!


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Did a first responce test and have got my bfp.I can't believe it dh bought it home he was so convinced I was pregnant.I can't believe i. Bethx


----------



## babyloulou

WOOOOHHH!!! Yay Beth!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Another BFP for the Clomid Club!! :happydance::happydance: :happydance:

Congratulations darling! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NurseKel

Awwwww....Beth!!!! I am ecstatic for you honey! Wahoo.....I get some company over in first trimester!!! 
The rest of you ladies need to hurry up too. LOL


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

I just can't believe it I was so upset when the test was negative this morning.Dh bringing a test home made me furious but it's positive inmy first month result. Beth x x x


----------



## rhiansweet84

congratulations beth x so pleased for you x


----------



## xkissyx

wtg beth!!! yayyy another clomid lady to the expanding list of :bfp:'s congrats hun xx


----------



## rhiansweet84

What test did you use this morning?


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Clearblue


----------



## rhiansweet84

I had neg with boots own brand :(


----------



## babyloulou

Just buying the Softcups was enough to give you good luck- without even having to use them Beth!! (I am using them - practising and trying to get used to them!)

Your progesterone levels obviously were a good sign!! (weren't they 120 ish??)

(congrats again xxx)


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats Beth!! This was your first cycle on Clomid?


----------



## megs79

WOW congrats! Yes what cycle on Clomid you were on? x


----------



## babyloulou

It was her first clomid cycle I think! And her first ever ovulation whilst TTC if I am remembering rightly! (please tell me if I'm quoting you wrong Beth!!) x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good evening ladies and super duper congrats to Beth!!! Thats so awesome!!

Well ladies I think this cycle for me is a bust...I am on cycle day 13 took my clomid on 2-6 instead of 3-7 and still no positive opk. I am not sure whats going on I have O cramps but no surge...last month had the surge but no cramps..pretty much decided that if I don't get a BFP this month I am taking a break til April and then going to go with IUI or IVF..ugh just hate this....what is wrong with my body?? Ugh sorry ladies just not feeling positive right now. Hope you all have a blessed evening. And sticky baby dust to us!!


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies hope everyone is doing well?

I was wondering for some advice please. I came on my period lastnight at around 10pm as i have just got clomid from the clinic do i class that as day one and take my first one today or wait until tomorrow meant to take it day 2-6?

Thanks in advance girls


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Thanks all up bright and early I just couldnt sleep.
Yes it was my first cycle and first ever recorded ovulation:happydance:

I am so happy and terrified too.Good luck to you all I am proof this stuff works.
Beth xx:cloud9:


----------



## sonyabazonya

Congrats Beth!!!! xxxxxxxx!!!!!!!! weee that lifted my spirits!!!! it looks like i got my temp spike this morning, which would mean that i ovulated yesterday... Good thing we got down and dirty last night.... twice lmao! I spoke to my dr who was upset that we didnt get to monitor growth of the egg, so he said he wants me on a later dose 5-7. I guess i'll give it go again  so no break... Hows everyone today?


----------



## sonyabazonya

lol i just realised i wrote 5-7, i meant 5-9


----------



## megs79

Vickylou - I took my Clomid from the 2nd day of period, although it was my first round so not sure if it worked yet! But my gynae advised me to take it day 2 and said this counts as day 2 of your cycle. x

Wow Beth, you couldn't have hoped for a better response to Clomid. You're my inspiration now! x


----------



## rhiansweet84

well, I done a FRER and it was negative so I feel like poo. Still got all the symptoms that indicate pregnancy but apparently I'm not :(


----------



## xkissyx

rhian hun don't feel 2 down clomid's side effects are very close to pregnancy .. last month i had all the symptoms and yet didn't even ovulate i felt sooo foolish ...

vicky i take mine on cd2 - cd6 also and yes the first day of your AF is cd1 ...

i did another opk last night and it was near enough blank but did another this morning n the line is defo there again just hoping it gets darker it's not far off now i'm going to be like a mad women and tests 3 times a day hehe 

wtg with the ovulation sonya ... come ladies lets keep going so we can all join beth, kel and laura soon xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Oh my goodness, the symptom that I totaly forgot about....... ZOMBISM!!!!! ahh I forgot that i was a total zombie last cycle. Now literaly 1 dpo I feel like someone pulled a giant duvet of sleep down in front of my eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!:haha: I am not looking forward to that one kicking in again Sonya!!

Bizarrely I am feeling a bit like I did around ovulation last month and I'm only on CD6!! I got a almost positive OPK yesterday and pains in my left hand side- and then today my sore boobs have kicked back in! That happened on CD14 last month when I ovulated!:wacko:


----------



## peekaboo

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me posting in here. I'm considering starting clomid next cycle and wondered if anyone could give me some advice. I say I'm considering it because I can't decide! We have been TTC for 22 months and have been diagnosed as unexplained so they can't find any reason why we aren't conceiving. We BD regularly, have tried everything (preseed, softcups, legs in air etc!) and use OPK tests so know when I'm OVing. Because there is nothing wrong our FS says we have to keep trying naturally as we wouldn't be able to be referred for any treatment such as IUI until we have been trying for 3 years - the only treatment they will offer now is 50mg of clomid for six months. However, the FS has also told me that taking clomid when I'm already ovulating regularly shouldn't really increase my chances of conceiving - in fact she reeled off lots of scary sounding side effects so I don't know if she was trying to put me off. Anyway she's prescribing it for me but I can't decide whether I should take it. Are any ladies here taking it in the same situation as me - i.e. unexplained? I'm scared of putting something in my body that I don't need - and am worried about messing with things if there's no reason to. I just also can't bear the thought of doing nothing and continuing as we are. Hope someone can give me a bit of advice. Thanks


----------



## jogami

Hi Hayley :=)

Just wanted to ask you when you did the IUI procedure, ie. how many days or hours before O??? Because I took and OPK this afternoon and i got a verrrrrrrrrrry dark test line and i called my gynae who wants me to come in tomorrow for IUI in the morning... My concern is that i heard that "washed" sperm only live for 6-12 hours and "live" sperm can live for up to 5 days... 

I'm just thinking it might be a little bit early as i'm calculating that i will only O on Saturday??

Any info you can share would be appreciated!

Thanks and congrats on your bundle on the way :)


----------



## babyloulou

jogami said:


> Hi Hayley :=)
> 
> Just wanted to ask you when you did the IUI procedure, ie. how many days or hours before O??? Because I took and OPK this afternoon and i got a verrrrrrrrrrry dark test line and i called my gynae who wants me to come in tomorrow for IUI in the morning... My concern is that i heard that "washed" sperm only live for 6-12 hours and "live" sperm can live for up to 5 days...
> 
> I'm just thinking it might be a little bit early as i'm calculating that i will only O on Saturday??
> 
> Any info you can share would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks and congrats on your bundle on the way :)


Hi- did you mean to post that on this thread???


----------



## Jennifer8

Congratulations Sparklybeth. xx


----------



## xkissyx

ladies i feel so peeved off with my silly ovaries i still aint getting a dark dark second line its clearly there but i would have thought by now it would get darker considering i'm supposed to ovulate soon ... do you think i'm just worrying for nothing? i'm just so worried i'm going to get the same results of last month ..

sorry for the rant i just can't help being worried about not ovulating .. tomorrow is supposed to me a fertile day so maybe it will darken then xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

xkissyx said:


> ladies i feel so peeved off with my silly ovaries i still aint getting a dark dark second line its clearly there but i would have thought by now it would get darker considering i'm supposed to ovulate soon ... do you think i'm just worrying for nothing? i'm just so worried i'm going to get the same results of last month ..
> 
> sorry for the rant i just can't help being worried about not ovulating .. tomorrow is supposed to me a fertile day so maybe it will darken then xx

I am seem to be having the same problem..no darkening opk and last month my test were gradually darker up to cd 12 then faded out. I am so unsure this month...maybe its going to be a later cycle for us and we will get out BFP!!

Lou what days do you take your clomid?? Did you know your not suppose to start opk til 3 days after your last pill as the clomid can give a false positive..it seems really early. But really really hope you are and maybe you will again later and be blessed with 2 little beans!! Oh that would be wonderful I think. lol


----------



## mrssunshine78

SPARKLYBETH said:


> Did a first responce test and have got my bfp.I can't believe it dh bought it home he was so convinced I was pregnant.I can't believe i. Bethx



wow congratulations!!!


----------



## NurseKel

Hey ladies! Just checking in on everyone today and playing catch up reading. Hope all is well for all of you! 
As to the OPKs...I tried them a few times and never got what I would've thought was a positive. I know it's hard to do but I would try not putting a lot of stock into those. Just keep a close eye on your CM and get lots of BDing in (at least every other day). I think sometimes we overthink these things and make it more complicated than it should be. Lord knows if I would've been going by OPKs, I would still be sitting here thinking I never ovulated...hehehe. 
As always.....fingers crossed and loads of baby dust!!!


----------



## xkissyx

i've tried not to rely on the opk's but my cm seems to have dried up i just don't seem to be getting wet at all so off to buy some conceive plus in the morning just hoping i do ovulate .... as for the not doing opk's till 3 days after last pill this would explain alot as to why mine don't seem as dark as cd8's ... what do we put ourselfs through hehe .. 

maybe they'll get darker tomorrow as there's still plenty of time i'm only on cd10 afterall xx


----------



## NurseKel

Hey Kissy, are you doing the Robitussin during your fertile week? I never noticed any CM until my second and third Clomid round. It's very possible the Clomid is drying up your CM and if that's the case the spermies can't swim. :nope: And we need them to :happydance: right on up there!


----------



## xkissyx

no hun i aint i'm just going to buy conceive plus tomorrow we have a few boots stores nearby that sell it so i'll have a scout about in the afternoon i really feel down atm like this cycle isn't going to work either just really fed up ... all my female friends n family manage it and yet i can't because my silly ovaries don't want to let go ... i'll be very upset if i don't ovulate because i only have this cycle and next cycle of 100mg and then i'm on my own xx


----------



## NurseKel

Don't give up hope honey. I've been there and I know it seems like you're never going to get those ovaries to cooperate but it's not over. I had read about the Concieve Plus and Preseed but considering I would've had to order them, I just went with what was easiest. LOL As far as I know it doesn't matter which you use so get to shopping and then down to some serious BDing!


----------



## xkissyx

hehe thanks hun and sure will get some ... there's time to ovulate yet and me getting in a tizz isn't going to help xx


----------



## NurseKel

Even your avatar is motivating....LOL You go girl!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

This is my 7th round and I think last of clomid. MY doc doesn't even monitor me so I don't even know that it is working and I have decided that if I don't get my BFP this month I will be taking a break til at least April just the disappointment every month is getting me down. I am on 100mg of clomid and 2000mg of metformin and I feel like crude this month and tons of crampy feelings for the last few days. And I am using softcups this month..and we bd everyother day...can actually say I am almost tired of sex!! LOL almost. I need some PMA pills!! God bless ladies and sticky baby dust


----------



## NurseKel

Chin up honey! Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Reedsgirl just wanted to send you loads ofbabydust and a helping of pma .Good luck lets hope soft cups are the answer
Beth X X


----------



## sonyabazonya

Looks like Im going to be out this month, fertility friend puts me at 3 dpo which means we dtd a day late... oh well


----------



## rhiansweet84

Well, my temp has shot up from 36.5 to 37.0 this morning but giving yesterdays results I just think I'm coming down with something lol.
My cervix is still high, extremely closed and softish. I'm at the end of my tether with my boobs and I hate feeling this sick. I last felt like this before I found out I was pregnant with my first but if a FRER says negative, it's nagative :(
Hope everyone else is going well though
Rhi x


----------



## xkissyx

come on ladies we can do this we can and will get there! ... i always see it as we've tried so hard for these bubs so its makes all the more loved and we won't and don't take children for granted .... i was silly n nieve in the begining thinking all it took was a few times n i'd be pregnant over a year later here i am now respecting my body and all mother nature can acheive and the miracle that is creating life, were the lucky ones who actually get a better insight to creating life when most others don't and also that we show mother nature that sometimes she may challenge us but we will get there ....

my cm is almost dried up today so defo in need of some spermy feeding lube ... my opk about half hour ago is a defo second line n looks darker than they have ever been so i might just ovulate afterall ....

babyloulou hows u hun u've been pretty quiet? xx

:dance: :dance: :dance: bring on the egg's :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## xkissyx

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< i want that to happen to me


----------



## a_missy

afternoon ladies, i hope everyone's doing well this week :)

does anyone know if you can start clomid again on your first period after a mc? i'm not seeing my FS until march and i'm not sure whether to continue clomid on my next cycle or not...


----------



## xkissyx

i'm not sure hun i think its recomended to wait for 1 AF untill starting again .. sorry about loosing the baby :hugs: i hope u get an answer soon xx


----------



## a_missy

thanks kissy

it might be a matter of choice but i didnt want to start it next month and then find out theres a medical risk to trying again too soon. its probably sensible for me to phone the FS and ask isnt it? just thought it would be easier if any of the girls on here knew :)


----------



## xkissyx

yer for sure i'd phone the specialist and get some advice xx


----------



## rhiansweet84

a_missy : :hugs:


----------



## xkissyx

ladies when do your opk's start to darken mine is look like it has colour but nowhere close to control line .. i worry that i'll have a repeat performance as last month xx


----------



## babyloulou

Afternoon everyone! Sorry- busy day at school today!

a_missy :hugs: I am so sorry :hugs: I think you should ring and get your FS's advice- you need to do what's best for you. :hugs:

Afternoon everyone else- how is everyone today- just had a read through to catch up.

Kissy- last month my OPKs went as follows:-

CD10- visible light line, 
CD11- slightly darker but still light, 
CD12-about quarter of the colour of the control line,
CD13-half the colour in the morning and then darker and darker all day until positive just after midnight (did about 10 throughout the afternoon)

- so you can see the noticeable dark ones didn't start until CD13. I did one in the morning that was about half the colour, so when the afternoon one was even darker (and darker than I'd ever seen before) I just kept doing them every hour or so until I got a positive after midnight. They were blank again by the next morning!!! It would have been sooo easy to miss! :shrug: It made me realise that the most important thing is to make sure we BD every other day during the fertile period so we are covered, incase I miss the surge!

Hi Sonya- did you not BD before ovulation at all? Sperm can live for up to 5 days! 

Rhian- sorry you are getting BFN's- it's not over until AF!! Clomid is so frustrating though because it mimics pregnancy symptoms! There were points near the end of last cycle where I let myself think it was going to happen!! My bbs were incredible- really sore! I was shattered all the time- I had a slight spotting on 8dpo that stopped after an hour (thought it might be I.B)- and then threw up after eating my tea on about 13DPO.... all Clomid side effects though!


----------



## VickyLou

Hey girls hope everyone is doing good? 

Sorry for you loss a_messy.

I took my first tablet today woohoo. I was wondering what all this opk thing is about (sorry i might sound stupid lol new to it all) I understand its an ovulation prediction kit but how does it work? I think i have used them before but could never get my head round how they really worked i never really noticed any change in them.]

Thanks guys


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi Vicky...I hated the OPK test strips so this month I bought the EZ tests. With the EZs if you get a line at all, it's supposed to be positive. I had a hard time trying to decide if the strip was darker or as dark as the control line before. I took my first pill last night. Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## xkissyx

thanks ladies .. i tested again at 7pm and still the second line was there n i'd say a quater of the colour of the control line but there's still hope ... i seem to get the best results testing at 2pm and 6pm ....

how you doing lou? xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

a_missy so sorry hun - i would def speak to fs before doing anything else :hugs:

had another scan today this is day 15! anyway one of my follicles has grown to 14mm and so they think i may ovulate in 2 or 3 days time, which is a bit later than my norm, but at least it looks like things are going in the right direction!


----------



## rhiansweet84

xkissyx said:


> thanks ladies .. i tested again at 7pm and still the second line was there n i'd say a quater of the colour of the control line but there's still hope ... i seem to get the best results testing at 2pm and 6pm ....
> 
> how you doing lou? xx

If you get an opk like that it indicates you'll be ovulating within 24-48 hours :)

Also opks give you a true reading in the afternoon....


----------



## xkissyx

thanks rhian i'll wait to test again tomorrow afternoon it should be dark as i'm due to ovulate sunday/monday at the latest wednesday ... fingers crossed ovulation happens this time xxx :dust:


----------



## babyloulou

Not always Rhian! The lines can be completely random for some women!:wacko: They say some women get a lovely fade in then out pattern through the month- they can pinpoint ovulation like you mentioned! Others, like me, get random dark lines, then blanks, lines again etc.... - the only one that matters if your body's like that is the positive. :thumbup:

How are you anyway Rhian? Any more news? Have you done anymore HPTs since the first time???

I'm fine ta Kissy- not much to report here- temps low and normal and still about quarter-ish coloured lines on OPKs. My positive came on CD13 last month so assuming it's the same I have a few days yet!


----------



## babyloulou

Ignoring everything I said about the lines above though if you are that close to middle of the cycle Kissy then it may well be your 24/48 hour warning lines. I didn't realise you were that far along in your cycle! (sorry Rhian for arguing your point!!:haha: )- I think it's because we were only 1 cycle day away from each other last time. I keep thinking we still are! :dohh:


----------



## xkissyx

hehe it's ok hun yer i'm on cd11 ... not holding out much hope atm as they just don't want to get darker ... maybe they'l surprise me and just and get real dark .. i don't have any pains or headache's n if ya check out my chart my temps have been low and flat this cycle, had the same temp 3 days in a row now xx


----------



## rhiansweet84

LMAO: no offense taken loulou. I done another FRER this morning and yet again negative. I still feel pregnant and still feeling all the symptoms. Not gonna argue with the tests though coz I think I'm gonna drive myself crazy!
I wish now I could either have AF OR to get a BFP. What us women have to go through.

Myself and DH are going to take a sperm sample to hospital on Tuesday. He's already been tested once but we just wanna be sure :)


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck with the SA Rhian. As for your BFP- keep remembering it's not over til the fat woman hollers!! What dpo are you now?

Kissy- don't panic yet! Even if your cycle was textbook with ovulation arriving perfectly on CD14 then you still have 3 days left yet! Plenty of time for those lovely dark lines to appear! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

P.S:- meant to stay Kissy- that steady, low temps are a good sign- means more stable hormones! Your chart was erratic last cycle wasn't it?? So showing that change is already a brill sign!


----------



## xkissyx

thanks lou hun your such a support :hugs: all you ladies are :flower: xx


----------



## rhiansweet84

I am 14 dpo ovulation today but on cycle day 29. I ovulated on cd 15. I normally have a 27 day cycle ( well I have since on clomid anyway)....and there's still no change. I still feel like crap warmed up :(

How are the rest of you ladies today? 
Rhi xx


----------



## Toptack

Ladies

Can I jump in and ask for some advice please? I have just finished my 6th round of clomid, (3 at 50mg and 3 at 100mg, with a 1 month break in between) and I'm supposed to be taking one final round at 100mg. I have an AMH of 6.11 but no other identified problems, so it's just supposed to be giving me a bit of a boost. Anyhoo, my last period was really short for me, just 2.5 days. Do you think this could be a sign that the clomid is thinning my uterine lining? I'm in two minds whether to take the final round or not... the clomid's clearly not helping much and I'm concerned that it might actually be making matters worse... I was only monitored for the first 100mg cycle and my lining was normal at that stage.


----------



## xkissyx

hi rhian chin up hun its not all over yet ...

i'm sorry toptack i havn't a clue on clomid i'm only just learning myself but i have read it does thin the uterine lining i hope you get your answers soon xx


----------



## VickyLou

Side affects? what are they? i have just taken my second tablet today of clomid and my stomach is murdering me. Cant sit up properly cause i get this really really pain like cramp in the middle of my pelvic area? is this normal girls?


----------



## xkissyx

i don't get any side effects tbh .. apart from the odd headache and rib cramp oh and the fact clomid has well and truely dried up my cm ..

i did another opk ladies and i'd say it's halfway to being a possitive fngers crossed it finally gets there xx

:dance: :dance: :dance: let the lil eggy please ovary :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## babyloulou

Fingers crossed fo you Kissy!! I am 90% sure it will happen this month for you!! It very nearly did last month and you're on double now! And the nice steady temps- all a good sign!

VickyLou- I haven't had cramps like that as a side effect. Had pretty much everything else- headaches, moody, hot flashes, nausea and sickness, mouth ulcers.. and many more!! I think the side effects can be different for everyone, but if you are in a significant amount of pain then you should phone your FS to rule out OHSS. (where the ovaries over-stimulate!)


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks girls will call up monday if the pain carries on hopefully its just a mixture of period pains and my overies kicking in to work lol


----------



## xkissyx

here's 2pm + 6pm todays opk .... would you say i'm on my way?? xx
 



Attached Files:







Photo0358.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 7









Photo0359.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 4









Photo0359i.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## amy_1234

xkissyx said:


> here's 2pm + 6pm todays opk .... would you say i'm on my way?? xx

Hi kissy, 

Thats as strong as i got on those ovulation sticks, but i got that everyday of my cycle so i stopped using them.

xxxx


----------



## xkissyx

thanks this is the darkest i've ever had them and they're darker than yesterdays so maybe they're a good sign of things to come xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

NurseKel I am in my 10th cycle of ttc. I had a tubal reversal in April 09. I have been on clomid since june and had a BFP in Oct for it to end in a chemical the first week of Nov.

Sparklybeth thanks for PMA I really need it. I am getting so frustrated! So happy for your good news when I see someone with a BFP it ups my spirits and gives me hope!!


Hey ladies frogot to mention I finally got my positive opk..yesterday on cycle day 15...later that normal for me but hopefully that mean I actually O today and and will have a 13 day lp phase!! And end up with a BFP with all you other wonderful ladies!! Baby dust to you all


----------



## megs79

Hi again everyone - good luck to all of you this month! Maybe there will be a valentine's conception!

On CD 11 and already my charting looks different to before - more of a range of temps whereas before it was basically flatlining! :haha: Was always between 96.8 and 97.1 but now so far a range between 97 and 97.7. Wonder if this is a good sign?... Hopefully will ovulate next week.

I've got the most awful aching gums - a lump at the top of my gums near my nose with toothache in the teeth below and 2 ulcers - have never had this before (never even had an ulcer!) so am thinking it's to do with the Clomid - do you reckon it is? Babyloulou I know you said you got ulcers - did you get it AFTER the pills (pain started on my last day of Clomid and I'm still getting it 5 days later. Do the side effects of Clomid sometimes happen after taking it? Basically on constant painkillers... v:sad1:

Don't know what I'd do without this forum now - the gynaecologist basically shoved a prescription in my hand and marched me out the door! She came up with the goods but not so good on discussing it! :growlmad: Are those of you in the UK NHS or private?

Thanks! :flower:


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies ..
:dust: :dust: for you reeds now go catch that egg ....

fingers crossed for you megs ... my gyno didn't explain anything to me either just to take it on days 2-6 ... everything i know about clomid is down to the lovely ladies here and a bit of google research xx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone!

Megs75- my consultant did the same! Just gave me the prescription and said "bye"! I didn't even know how much clomid to take for my second cycle so just stayed on the same dosage! As for the ulcers they appeared on the day I took my 3rd clomid tablet, but they lasted until about CD23 (so over two weeks)- so it most definitely is the Clomid!! :growlmad: I haven't had any this cycle so far though! Fingers crossed! Hope yours ease off soon Megs xxx :hugs:

Kissy- those OPKs are looking good- that's how mine were the day or two before my positive! Looks like you're on your way chicken!!! :flower:

Hey reedsgirl1138- glad you got a positive OPK!! That's brill! Don't be too frustrated- I've been TTC for 5 years and I only ovulated for the first tiime last month!! :dohh: It's all a step in the right direction!

How's everybody else? Have your pains eased off yet VickyLou?

Nothing to report here yet! No side effects or symptoms or anything this month! Hope that doesn't mean it's not going to work this cycle! :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## xkissyx

i havn't had any side effects really this month had the odd 1 or 2 here n there but wasn't as bad as first cycle .... i think it will work for sure for you this cycle lou ... it did last cycle i think u will get your :bfp: pretty soon and fingers crossed we both do so we can be bump buddies ...

ladies we can and will get the :bfp:'s xx


----------



## babyloulou

You don't know how much I would love that Kissy! :hugs:


----------



## serenitylove

i wish i had found this club a few months ago the support would have been invaluable iv just finshed my 3rd cycle of clomid and finally after 10yrs am pregnant again so keep at it grls it is worth it xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks serenitylove and congratulations!! Have you got PCOS?


----------



## xkissyx

congrats serenity :flower: 

i would love it also lou it'd be great ... after saying i didn't have any side effects i have now had the biggest headache ever! it feels like major hangover i'm hoping its a good sign so far its lasted over 2 hours feel very shaky ... i finally have lots of watery cm ... did an opk but my wee was a little 2 diluted so it was not as dark as last night going to try again at 6pm and fingers crossed this one is a possitive xx


----------



## VickyLou

Babyloulou, no the pain hasnt gone yet just took my third tablet today and i feel awful, cramps in my stomach, blurry vision and feel very sick, but its all worth it if i get what i want at the end of it. Good luck to you huni hope you get you BFP soon.


----------



## xkissyx

i did another opk and the line is so faint now so do u think the 1 i got last night was as close to a possitive i was going to get? xx


----------



## babyloulou

Honestly Kissy- I was the same last month- they were random until the actual surge when I took loads and finally caught it! last night may have been your positive and you may have had a darker one if you had took one later??? But to be honest- I still think you have got it to come- when I did get the dark ones they were a lot darker than those on your photos. 

You are on only on CD13- when I ovulated on CD14 last month I didn't get a positive until midnight on CD13. I say cover your bases by keeping up the BDing- but I think you'll see a positive soon! I've looked at your chart and your temps have dropped nicely- looks like you could be gearing up to it!

Sorry to hear you are still in pain VickyLou- hope it is a good sign and it is just the clomid shocking your system into doing everything it should!! I was a lot more uncomfortable on round 1 than I am this cycle so far! maybe it's just the shock to the system!


----------



## amy_1234

Ladies is it possible to still have periods when you are pregnant? I am having a month off CLOMID this month because of the way it makes me feel, I know i am stressed out at the minute because of the frustration of not being able to concieve. But i keep on crying, craving bloody choclate and i have put weight on.

Is anybody else experiencing these sort of things?


----------



## xkissyx

ok so i did 3 opk's today the first 2 were pretty faint (due to diluted wee i think) and another i did at 9pm ... the 9pm was as dark as last nights so lou i think your right maybe the surge has yet to come fingers crossed for tomz ...

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## NurseKel

Hi my lovely ladies! Just wanted to hop on real quick and say a big Happy Valentine's Day!!! Hope you all had a lovely day and that your OH did something wonderful for you. My DH is in the kitchen as I type making me homemade bread pudding....Yummy!!!


----------



## xkissyx

hehe thanks kel and happy valentines day to you also :flower: ..

my OH brought me my card and breakfast in bed followed by :sex: as ovulation is approaching how great it would have been to conceive on the day of love 

hope you and the bean are both ok kel xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey ladies need some advice..I got my positive opk on friday we did bd that day and planned on bding again last night but the "pressure" too much for dh and well let's just say it didn't happen..and well I am wondering if we bd tonight if there is still a chance?? I have to admit I am pretty agiatated about the situation but trying to stay positive cause I know it is petty to be upset about it. Thanks girls


----------



## babyloulou

An OPK can mean you will ovulate 24-48 hours later- so I would say yes go for it again tonight xxx


----------



## xkissyx

i'd go for it again reeds ...

right i did another opk at 9pm and it was the same line as last night so i'm guessing thats my possitive i know there's still time yet but i've had the worst headache all day .. my sides have ached a little got a low temp and lots of watery cm ... had none a few days ago ... i'm going to buy a different brand of opk's in the morning as i'm impatient n what that possitive hehe ... tomz is CD14 xx


----------



## babyloulou

If you are a Cd15/16 ovulator then you may get your positive tomorrow Kissy!!

I think anything between CD14 and CD21 is considered normal ovulation. I bet they go darker tomorrow xx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey girlies hope you all had a great valentines day and got spoilt rotten from you OH. 

Cant sleep so having a nosey around. When taking clomid how often do you have sex? I dont understand all the charting stuff so i wont be using it to find out when ovulation is, i have a rough idea anyway (well last month it was cd17) so hopefully this month will be around about the same. I have my first scan on friday so will they be able to estimate when ovulation is due? 

Thanks girlies hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## xkissyx

morning ladies ... well i either ovulated or yet again my body has decided it was gearing up to let me down ... my temp has gone up this morning higher than my usual cover line ...... i really don't no what to think anymore .. after havin another look at last night's opk i'd say its a little darker than they have been and the closet i think i'll get to a possitive ....

how are we all today? xx


----------



## megs79

Hi again... 

kissy maybe that means you ovulated or could it be a freaky temp?! I try to take temps but it can be pretty unreliable for me. 

My lump on my gum got worse over the weekend (I think it's an abscess) and my face has swollen up so now have to go in for emergency appointment at dentist - don't know if it's related to the Clomid or not but never had anything this before - what a nightmare!

Bit worried about taking my next round but maybe it was all just bad timing. Typical that just as I'm (possibly) approaching ov making a baby is the last thing on my (and my OH's) mind when I'm in so much pain and look like the elephant man!!


----------



## xkissyx

aww am sorry hun i hope you get some releif soon ... i did a test about an hour ago and the same line as i got last night ... off out to the shops so maybe pick up some others ... it's possible it may go down again tomz n then ovulation occurs .. who knows xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

VickyLou said:


> Hey girlies hope you all had a great valentines day and got spoilt rotten from you OH.
> 
> Cant sleep so having a nosey around. When taking clomid how often do you have sex? I dont understand all the charting stuff so i wont be using it to find out when ovulation is, i have a rough idea anyway (well last month it was cd17) so hopefully this month will be around about the same. I have my first scan on friday so will they be able to estimate when ovulation is due?
> 
> Thanks girlies hope everyone is doing well.


hiya vickylou

we were advised to have sex every other day, so that there's always some sperm either waiting or a fresh batch coming


got my 1st high day today on FM, its very late am on CD18 and it usually means i'll ov in 3 days time!! really long cycle this month.

also have thrush so BD is the last thing i want to do, my cm has completely dried up cos of the clomid, so this is gonna make it even more uncomfortable, we haven't got any lube either, the only stuff i've got says it can impair sperm motility so thats no good. I hate this ttc lark!!!


----------



## babyloulou

mrssunshine78 said:


> also have thrush so BD is the last thing i want to do, my cm has completely dried up cos of the clomid, so this is gonna make it even more uncomfortable, we haven't got any lube either, the only stuff i've got says it can impair sperm motility so thats no good. I hate this ttc lark!!!

Boots sell a lube called "conceive plus" now mrssunshine78- it's supposed to be an improved version of preseed. I have swapped to it this month. If you nip to a large Boots now you'll be able to get some today xxx


----------



## xkissyx

hey ladies so i went and baught a different brand of opk and still the second line but no darker ... i am honestly confussed today maybe i'm just one of them ladies that doesn't get a dark possitive .. my temp went up this morning also xx


----------



## babyloulou

If there is no clear pattern yet Kissy then they do advise to ignore any lines you get- unless it's a positive. Unlike a HPT the lines don't mean anything unless they are the same as the control line! 
You still have plenty of time left to ovulate Kissy! I looked at ovulation stats earlier - only 15% of women on clomid ovulate on CD14- the average is CD19. (that's why so many women say the CD21 tests are useless as most of them have only just ovulated) So don't panic yet xxxxx


----------



## xkissyx

thanks lou i'm just gettin anxious about it... OH is like have u ovulated yet or shall we keep going hehe ... i think what threw me off was the temp rise this morning xx


----------



## babyloulou

Click on my siggy Kisssy- and look at last months chart- you'll notice my temp rose, dropped then rose again at ovulation and that is a very common thing! (I obsessed over it at the time and looked at hundreds of other charts!:wacko:) My positive OPK came up after midnight on the CD13 (the day of the temp rise) - sooooooooooooo stop worrying :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

I have had AF type cramps appear in the last 20 minutes or so! They actually feel like I am going to come on any minute!!


----------



## xkissyx

i've been getting alot of achin today on my sides feels like i've been doin 2 many situps a summat ... int it mad what clomid does ... i'll stop worrying now and just take each days as it comes xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Quick questions ladies, when do side effects occur? I'm taking my last pill tonight and I do not feel differently at all. I know someone here said that they had zero side effects. Is the Clomid working then?

Good luck Kissy and LouLou!! I hope you both catch your eggies!!


----------



## babyloulou

TySonNMe- I had awful side effects the first cycle- from the last tablet until after AF started! They lasted about 28 days!! This cycle I've had nothing until tonight (which is CD10) - had cramps in stomach and the headache is just kicking in now.

As far as I can tell from reading others experiences- the side effects have little to do with whether they are working!! But most S.E's tend to kick in after the tablets so there's time for you yet....


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks LouLou!! :hugs:


----------



## rhiansweet84

What an evil witch has turned up this month. Been bed ridden since yesterday. Start third and final round of clomid tomorrow. Here's to a March 2010 BFP!
GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU LADIES X


----------



## babyloulou

Aww I'm sorry she caught you Rhian! :hugs: Hope she f*cks off soon so you can get on with the next round :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

Sorry about the :witch: Rhian! Fx crossed for a March :bfp:


----------



## xkissyx

sorry about AF hun .. i really do hope that march is your month ...

think i'm in for a late ovulation ... lou its quite possible we might ovulate together xx


----------



## NurseKel

Rhian, sorry that AF raised her head...grrr! LouLou, the cramps could be a very good thing especially if you are only CD9. I had horrible stabbing pains on my right side and AF like cramping about a week before I got my BFP. Baby dust...baby dust...baby dust!


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks NurseKel! I am CD11 though- not 11dpo- is that what you meant???

Kissy- maybe that's a "bump buddies" sign!!


----------



## xkissyx

sure enough is ... how great would that be to ovulate same time and become bump buddie due about the same day! ... been lookin at the pics of ma opk's and they are gettin slightly darker everyday i mght get my possitive in the next couple of days ... i'm cd14 already ... on the packet it says 5-10 days after last pill so the 10th day is weds xx


----------



## babyloulou

babyloulou said:


> Thanks NurseKel! I am CD11 though- not 11dpo- is that what you meant???
> 
> Kissy- maybe that's a "bump buddies" sign!!

*edited- as I wrote "rhian" instead of "nursekel"*


----------



## babyloulou

xkissyx said:


> sure enough is ... how great would that be to ovulate same time and become bump buddie due about the same day! ... been lookin at the pics of ma opk's and they are gettin slightly darker everyday i mght get my possitive in the next couple of days ... i'm cd14 already ... on the packet it says 5-10 days after last pill so the 10th day is weds xx

You'll be fine this month I'm sure- your temps are sooo much better! :happydance: 

My doctor said to me before the first clomid cycle "don't expect ovulation on day 14- it is not the norm at all. It's just the text book day" At that point I didn't expect ovulation ever at all- so I was flabbergasted to get it on CD14 last month! But he has again said to me "just because it happened on CD14 last month doesn't mean it will again." He said it can be random with clomid and so to just make sure the BDing is covered! (getting soooo sick of having to BD on schedule! Hate to admit that- but sex feels completely different to how it did 2 months ago before clomid!! :blush:)

So Kissy, I say we just- keep our fingers crossed, our legs open and our fingers typing until we end up "bump buddies" :thumbup::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## NurseKel

Hey Loulou, sorry I was confused. As usual...LOL That is a good sign for CD11 if you think you've already ovulated. I've been reading and trying to keep up but my hubby says I have "pregnancy brain" lately.:dohh: I was laughing at you and Kissy because I was thinking...I've heard of women getting on the same AF cycle from being around one another but if you two get on the same ovulation being on this forum that is hilarious!!!:haha:


----------



## sonyabazonya

oh wow kissy your chart looks promising!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

i'm pretty sure i haven't ovulated yet Nursekel- any day now! How is everyone this morning? X


----------



## xkissyx

morning ladies an thanks sonya .... i think it's a massive improvement on last cycle just waiting for ovulation now .. my temp went down this morning so maybe it was a random temp yesterday .. yesterday evenings opk i'd say was 70% there i'll test again at 2pm and 6pm today ....

is the achin sides a normal side effect? i feel even leaning over is hurting and layin on my back ached quite a bit ...

i got a lovely phonecall from my little cousin last night she's had her little boy 4 weeks early but he's healthy .. weighed 6lb 9oz pretty good for an early baby xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

hey lou how are you today?


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Sonya- have you got any weird signs/symptoms? I see you're 7dpo- anything happening?

Kissy- did you look at my last months chart yesterday when I posted it? It's exactly what my temps did before ovulation last month. And I had the aching sides!! :thumbup:

Nothing happening here- OPKs are blank so far. 
Me and the OH BD'ed twice yesterday- we shouldn't have done really cos of his low motility, but sex feels so awkward at the moment that I didn't want to say no last night when he really wanted to- even though we had done the "duty" in the morning!! I just hope we haven't used up all the good stuff!! :wacko:


----------



## xkissyx

ooo i did lou and i think mines following a similar pattern to yours ...

i no the feeling about the sex it sometimes feels i'm just doing it for the sake of getting the spermies ... i think since starting clomid my OH knows the need to do it every other day so he's partisipated more xx


----------



## babyloulou

I thought my OH would find it difficult but it's me finding the most difficult! It all feels so forced and weird! OH seems fine and relaxed about it all- he keeps track of when we need to do it and then he's "up" and ready! :blush:


----------



## hedgewitch

Hi ladies, any room for another? i am on my 4th round of clomid, 50mg the first 3 cycles and 100mg this time round. first two cycles no ovulation but third time it worked but the docs have still increased it, feeling as rough as i did when i first started it which i thought i would escape with already being on the 50mg but nooooooooooooo!!! all the symptoms are back with a vengance, my hubby calls the mood swings "a clomood"!! 
i have PCOS as well as many other weird and wonderful illnesses, Graves disease, MS etc, here is a bit of my history, **UPSETTING, DO NOT READ IF OFFENDED**
hubby and i have been trying for a baby for 7 years now and its been a rough road, we lost 16 angels all between 8-12weeks one after the other last m/c in feb 2008, we then got caught again and got to 10 weeks before i collapsed, the baby was in my tube, still growing so needless to say i lost my angel and my tube also. that was august 2008, in october i went for a HSG and found out christmas day 2008 we were expecting. i had a very very difficult pregnancy, between the finding out i had the autoimmune disorder that makes my own body reject the fetus as it sees it as a disease to the chronic sickness which landed me in hospital with ketoacidosis. then came the SPD, i was in a wheelchair by 18weeks it was that bad lol, couldn't take the weight of me and my huge bump i was 8 stone but by 18 weeks i was the size of a fullterm pregnancy, i didnt care though lol, after waiting for so long it was worth the pain, when i got to 26 weeks i began in a lot of pain, early labour they thought but i was ok, just go home take it easy, by this point i was on weekly appointments with the consultant and supposed to be given a detailed scan every other week with a basic one the week inbetween, so every week was the same, i complained about the pain and asked for baby to be delivered, they sent me home telling me i was paranoid. this went on for 6 weeks and then they booked me in for my c-section which was in two weeks time, i went for my scan but once again the staff were not there either off or whatever so i was only given a basic scan, went to antenatal, again complained of my daughter not moving as she should be, i wanted her delivered, she was having weird freaky movements, again not even touched and told go home as i was being "neurotic", as i was leaving my daughter had a huge seizure and her heart stopped, she died not ten mins after i left the doctor who told me everything was ok, i was still in the hospital.
that was 15th july i gave birth to our much wanted loved and cherished sleeping angel Lilly-Maye on 18th july, she died from cord round her neck 3 times tight, cord torsion, cord compression, hypercoiling, full and complete body wrap and 2 true knots. her neck broke on the way out as she ad no give on the cord and as i was pushing her placenta/cord was being ripped away from me inside, my hubby delivered her as the midwife fell apart and couldn't, it was a mess, but she was absolutely perfect.
since i have had Lilly-Maye i haven't ovulated properly at all, my af has gone up the wall and i have had to battle with my doctors that there is such a condition as PCOS, i live in the back of beyond and they don't agree with the methods of clomid and such like. so i am now on my 4th round now 100mg and have never been checked at all whilst i have been on clomid. no scans no appointments nothing so looking for support, and saw your clomid club.
i hope i am ok to join you here 
Sam
xx


----------



## xkissyx

welcome Sam i am so sorry you have had a cruel journey so far :hugs: ..

i'm not given much monitoring just a blood test 7dpo just to certify that i ovulate and my gyno didn't explain an awfull lot about clomid just gave me a perscription and sent me on my way ....

i hope clomid helps you onto your next BFP and that is a start of great things to come xx


----------



## hedgewitch

xkissyx said:


> welcome Sam i am so sorry you have had a cruel journey so far :hugs: ..
> 
> i'm not given much monitoring just a blood test 7dpo just to certify that i ovulate and my gyno didn't explain an awfull lot about clomid just gave me a perscription and sent me on my way ....
> 
> i hope clomid helps you onto your next BFP and that is a start of great things to come xx

Hi Kissy, thanks for the welcome, i have had a blood test done also the first two months at cd 21 ish as no definate thermal shift and my levels were 1.4 but to be honest i know thats not good but i don't know how bad as i haven't seen my doctors at all and never get any answers, googling just fills me with terror lol
here's hoping that things will work out for us all


----------



## xkissyx

before i started clomid my progesterone 21 level was 0.9 ... first month on clomid it went upto 2.2 .... i was told by gyno anything over 30 indicates ovulation xx


----------



## Jennifer8

Hi Sam,

I'm sorry to read what an awful time you have had. It really doens't help when the medical staff are not supporting you. Hope clomid works for you this time and you get your wish! x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Sam- welcome to the Clomid Club. I am so sorry to read about what you have gone through so far- I hope this year is luckier for you xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Did anybody else know that Ibuprofen/Nurofen can halt ovulation??? :dohh: I have bought the Fertility & Infertility For Dummies book this afternoon and it says in it that you musn't take ibuprofen in the middle of the cycle!!!! I have taken some this morning to try and get rid of my "clomid head"! :dohh:


----------



## xkissyx

i knew that is wasn't to be taken while pregnant as the tablets itself is to take down swelling and not kill pain ... ibuprofen for swelling paracetamol to stop the pain signals being sent asprin for thinning blood so the body's own pain killers kick in sooner ... 

i can see why its not recommended to take them if it reduces swelling and it may reduce your follicles from growin to release the egg or at least holt the growth ...

ibruprofen only stay in the system 8 hours so if u don't take anymore i'm sure u'll be fine xx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey girls Hope everyone is doing ok.

Hi Sam welcome and im so sorry to read what a terrible time you have had/ been having.
I have just started my first course and have to have a scan on friday. Like most on here i never got told much info about clomid. I hope it works for you huni.

Not sure if this is correct place to write this but im hoping someone can help me. (i have also wrote it in the loseing weight thread)

Right i was offered a gastric baloon today but they tell me i have to check with the fertility clinic to make sure it is ok to have while taking clomid incase i get pregnant. Im at the clinic on friday for my first scan so i shall speak to them then but i was just wondering if anybody here nos anything. I have searched google but cant find information 

Thanks girls xx


----------



## xkissyx

hmmm i'm not sure hun tbh ... hope u get an answer soon xx


----------



## xkissyx

here's todays opk looks like i'm getting closer for sure this time ..... 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests-gallery/277423-my-way-ovulation.html


----------



## megs79

Hi everyone, wow Sam you've had such a rough time. I hope things get better for you this year.

I didn't know that about Ibuprofen and I've been taking it non-stop as it turns out I have an abscessed tooth and need a root canal done :dohh: Wish it said it on the packet! 

Another question - I've not had AF for a year and a half and was prescribed provera which induced it and then started the Clomid. What should I do if it doesn't arrive this month? Just take the Clomid after 30 days is up or something? Anyone else have this experience?

Thanks :flower:


----------



## megs79

Kissy - i reckon you're quite close to ovulating from looking at that pic x


----------



## babyloulou

Megs79- I know I wish I had known about the ibuprofen too!! I won't be taking it anymore! 

As for the clomid question if you ovulate then AF should appear anyway. I have very, very irregular cycles that are super long because I never ovulate- but after ovulating on the clomid last month I had a text book AF on CD29.

If you don't ovulate then you need to ask your doctor- some will let you take an HPT to check u are not pregnant and then just start the clomid again- but some will make you take the Provera again to have a period first (I know my doctor would, but Kissy's let her just start again)

Kissy- your OPK's are a lot darker than mine, but not dark enough to be your positive yet. Mine are still blank- but they were on CD12 last month too! Are yours getting slightly darker every day- or have they been like that for a couple of days? You could be getting a slow build up surge- or that could be your usual line and your surge is still to happen...


----------



## xkissyx

morning ladies ...

i'd say thats the darkest i've had so far ... yesterday i tried 2 diff tests in the same wee a sesitivity of 20 showed a faint line and that 1 is a sensitivity of 35 and a darker line than the 20 ... they have got darker since i started testing and my temp has gone down again today ..... pretty confused and annoyed because untill i've any indication of ovulation i don't know when to get the cd21 bloods done ...

megs hun i spoke to my GP about the same issue he told me as long as i got a negative pregnancy test i could start the next cycle of clomid ... my progesterone level was 2.2 tho so highly doubtfull i would have had AF anyhow xx


----------



## babyloulou

Your temperatures look good though Kissy. You've had a proper pre-ovulation drop- I reckon you'll get a positive tonight or tomorrow - then ovulation will follow. Your chart looks like a completely different person's than your chart last month.


----------



## xkissyx

i know i couldn't blv the difference myself when o set up the overlay even OH was like u sure thats normal haha i had to then explain for half hour why i'm not "normal" but different in my own way i showed my friend and she said i feel sorry for pete havin to deal with you last month with hormones like that .... 

i did another test this morning and the line was just as dark so am hoping thats a good sign as usuallt FMU shows a blank for me ...

how are you feelin lou any second lines yet? xx

forgot to add i've been getting a bit of lower back pain on my right side .....


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo that's good Kirsty- I got a line on CD13 morning last month- that was my first ever morning line too- then it got darker every wee of the day!! 

No mine are blank at the minute- they were last month on CD12 morning though so I'm not in a panic yet!


----------



## xkissyx

yer you have plenty of time yet ... well the line is deffinately there and about same darkness as yesterdays test so i might get my surge today or tomorrow ... 

i think this back pain is a good sign also my sides have been feeling tender the past few days and today this has started it's like a pulling sensation....

i don't think this cycle is helped much by the lack of AF last cycle xx


----------



## babyloulou

Oh it all sounds so good! I had the slight pulling sensations on my left hand side last night- I got them last month on CD13 and 14. You're deffo going to ovulate this month! :happydance:

If I manage to hit CD14 again like last month then we could be gearing up here to ovulate together!! :happydance:


----------



## megs79

Thanks ... and fingers crossed for you.

I'm not holding out much hope this month and have felt really down this morning what with this abscess too (did I do something wrong in a past life?!). Have had gradually darkening lines on OPKs (a bit like yours Kissy) but then yesterday it was practically blank... just waiting until I need a wee now so I can test again!! BUT I do have EWCM today for the first time in YEARS so at least that's encouraging!

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

megs79- if you have EWCM and you don't normally get it then I would consider yourself fertile until your temps say otherwise- it's easy to miss an OPK surge and if they were dark and now blank, you may have missed it last night. I would always take EWCM as a good sign and BD.


----------



## xkissyx

i hope so lou! i really would love us to be bump buddies :dance:

megs if they are getting darker then i'm sure your surge is to come however u said they went blank ... try a test at about 2 i get my best lines at 2 and 6 .... they suggest not using FMU as women's surges are usually in a morning and it takes it's time to get to the blood to get into the urine for it to show on a test ... ewcm is a brill sign tho!! xx

:dance: :dance: :dance: release the egg's please angry little ovaries :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## babyloulou

Yay! Come on ovaries!!

It's all so worrying isn't it?- I just keep thinking "no way are those little tablets gonna work again!" - I just keep thinking I can't be lucky enough to ovulate on CD14 again!


----------



## megs79

Will do! :happydance:

Although I really don't feel like it ....!

Good luck :flower:


----------



## babyloulou

I am with you there Meg- I am so sick of having to time BD carefully- I feel like a robot- didn't think it would bother me this much! It doesn't help that my 9year old nephew is here for the school hols though! Makes BDing on target a bit more of a challenge!


----------



## xkissyx

it is so worrying i keep googling clomid and late ovulation and all i read is conflicting arguments some say it's quite common and then another site says if it does happen then its hard to acheive pregnancy blah blah blah .... i'd just hate to not ovulate again and then have to go through yet another cycle ..

i've stopped getting wound up by my family's success stories when they wern't even trying or when they do get pregnant its from 1 night stands or totally the wrong sort of bloke ... and then there's my mum she's sos fertile so why arn't i ... i just give in questioning it now and realise were all different and unique in our own ways and my time will come 1 day i'm just 2 impatient to wait ... i was adding up earlier if i ovulate this cycle then my due date would be about the time of my nan's bday ... she's currently the only 1 in the family with a bday in november how great would it be to give her a great granchild sharing the same bday as her xx


----------



## babyloulou

We'd be worried no matter what Kirsty! I think we will worry until we see a BFP!

I was a Clomid baby- my mum took it on and off for 6 years though - this was before they knew all the dangers of it. She had six miscarriages within those 6 years and when she finally got pregnant with me I was a twin- but my twin died at 3 months pregnant. 

So I often think- it's all supposed to be hereditary so what chance have i got with 6 cycles of it, when it took my mum six years!!


----------



## xkissyx

your mum certainly had a hard time then ... there's nobody in my family other than me with fertility issues they all have 3+ kids except my cousins they're getting there tho both my mums sister had 3 pregnancy's 1 antie had 3 kids and the other 4 as she had twins .. my mum was pregnant 6 times and went on to have 5 kids ... my uncle has 3 my dad has 5 ... 1 of my nan's had 6 and my other nan had 4 .. my dads brothers both have 3 ... my eldest cousin is on her 2nd ... i am highly jealous but i know my time will come 1 day as will all of ours ... we'll all get that BFP it's just that mother nature chooses to challenge us xx


----------



## babyloulou

My mum is also proof of the dangers of having clomid for too long- she's had ovarian cancer twice- not really surprised after 6 years of clomid!!

I also had cancer cells and had to have a cone biopsy at the age of 20 at my first every smear test! My mum blames her being on clomid for so long for that too!!


----------



## xkissyx

aww your mum wasn't to know the dangers .. years ago like u said women were on it years as its so cheap and there wern't many known side effects then xx


----------



## xkissyx

did another opk and u'll never guess but its another negative .. it's same darkness as last night so maybe i'll get a surge tomorrow xx


----------



## babyloulou

undefined


----------



## babyloulou

i would test every couple of hours if you have enough opk. It could be later tonight like mine was x


----------



## xkissyx

i have a few left so might just wait till 2pm tomz to test again ... after looking at the opk again from yesterday the edging of the second line is same colour as control so think they might just be tricking me ...

not going to buy anymore opk's for this cycle after i've used these as they just mess with my head and i might just rely on my body and temps xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Good luck Kissy! I hated the regular OPKs...I was constantly second guessing myself using them. I think you'll O soon...I have my fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## xkissyx

i really hope so i feel like it will be here soon because of all the cm i have and the aches xx


----------



## babyloulou

That's definitely a good sign!! You didn't have that last month did you?


----------



## xkissyx

no i was pretty dry last month .. it's creamy and watery but been told that can also be fertile cm and there's plenty of it xx


----------



## babyloulou

Watery is definitely fertile- creamy comes just before the watery so it sounds like you could be o'ing in the next few days!! I am dry today- but I was last month too- think it's the clomid!!


----------



## NurseKel

Hello sweet ladies! Just dropping in to check on you all. I hear some promising things going on in here, so I'm getting excited already. Just wanted to let you all know my ultrasound was great today! Everything looks wonderful and we got a really good pic of the lil bean and saw the heartbeat too. I measured at 7w4 days so that put my due date as Oct 3rd. I didn't want to post my pic in this thread but I'm gonna try and start a new one or put it somewhere. I just didn't want to upset anyone by putting it here cause I know how frustrating it is when you're TTC. Hugs and baby dust!!!!


----------



## Jennifer8

Nursekel congratulaions, that must be an amazing feeling see your child and the hear beat. Hope we can all join you soon. x


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you Jen! I hope so too. I'm waiting for some bump buddies. LOL


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats NurseKel!! How exciting...can't wait to join you on the PG side!


----------



## xkissyx

awww thats great news kel i hope we can all join you soon xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Are small pains on one side or the other normal? I feel like little pinches...it's been two days since my last pill...is this a good sign?


----------



## xkissyx

i thinks its quite normal i had them .. well the odd twinge here and there neways xx


----------



## xkissyx

ladies what do ovulation pains feel like? just been having stabbing pains in my left side only lasted a min or 2 xx


----------



## NurseKel

Kissy, I always had very sharp pain that only lasted a very short time when I was ovulated. Sounds like you're waking that ol ovary up! Wahoo!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies..had to do some catching up...

NurseKel so gald everything is great...I for one would love to see your us pic...

Kissy I so hope you get your positive opk tonight but sounds like you are getting really close with all that watery cm..yay!!

Lou clomid made me dry my first few cycles and I used preseed to help so the spermies could swim to where they needed to go...you using anything?

I don't have really anything new to report believe I am 4dpo and no real symptms but the clomid made me extermely moody this month and I was not so nice to my dh so not bdin happend this weekend but hoping that fridays session was enough to catch the eggy!! God bless and sticky baby dust to us ladies!!


----------



## xkissyx

i really hope so the opk i did tonight was lighter than the others so maybe i had a small surge and thats why it didn't show up well on the opk's or maybe i missed it but my temp went down again this morning and had pulling sensations in my sides for a few days now lets hope my temps go up in the morning and start to increase ... the darkest opk i got was yesterday at about 4pm and now i have these pains/aches mixed with a low temp and plenty of cm xx


----------



## babyloulou

Exactly like that Kissy!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

That's the exact feeling I had on CD14 last month- just after my positive on Cd13!! Maybe last night's was your positive? Have you taken another?

I have a line starting to appear on tonight's OPK- so far the pattern is exactly the same as last months! Here's hoping it's working again! :happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

oooh fx crossed for you!! I hope that was it...


----------



## xkissyx

yer i've done 3 since yesterdays .. this morning the 2nd line was there but not as dark .. 2pm it was there and again close to yesterdays but not as dark and 8pm 2nd line but not as dark as yesterdays i'm thinking maybe yesterdays was my possitive and tonight is ovulation .... i've had tender sides for a few days now n then getting that which i've never had before has kinda given me a bosst into thinkin i might have ovulated ....

i also have very sensitive nips atm...
:dance: :dance: :dance: let this be my 1st ever ovulation :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## babyloulou

how dark was the darkest one kissy? Was it a near enough colour to the line? Don't stop taking your opks until you get a temp shift just in case you haven't had it yet. X


----------



## xkissyx

wasn't far off the same colour and half of it was same colour as control ... i'm not going to give in using them tho as who knows what the next few days will bring ...

i heard some women don't get a big surge and so opk's don't always show dark for them maybe i'm 1 of them women xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kissy thats true...keep us updated! LOL I have everything crossed for you!! I am lucky the past couple of months my opks are finally really dark and I can for sure tell a positive. It starts out with no line at all just the control and then a couple days before my positive it shows a faint line that continues to get darker and then fades back out. I wish I was like you and Lou and did my bbt every month but my sleep pattern just doesn't seem to every work out


----------



## NurseKel

Okay Reedsgirl, just for you I'm gonna post my lil bean.
 



Attached Files:







Bean 3.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babyloulou

Aww NurseKel! That is beautiful! Congratulations xxx

Morning Reedsgirl- how's things going with you?

Morning Kissy- any news this morning?

My OPK was lighter again this morning- but I'll see what happens this afternoon!


----------



## xkissyx

awww thats brill kel!! :hugs: 

well no line on opk this morning but my temp has gone up again and my cm has near enough dried up xx


----------



## babyloulou

If that temp moves up above your earlier temps then you've ovulated! Yay!! I would keep BDing though until your temps confirm it xxx


----------



## laura6914

Hello my lovlies how are we doing?

How is the Ov looking? i see your both coming up to it, if you havent already. 

Kirstie, the month i was charting i never got a positive OPK but had my temp shift on fertility friend. I think if you temps stays high the next two days you could have ovulated yesterday. Its looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## xkissyx

it's higher than the temps i got from cd9 - 16 apart fronm the freak 1 on cd13 .... it's above my usual coverline of 96.9 tho ...

hey laura hun glad to see the ticker going up :flower: .... i thought u hadn't so maybe i'm like u and don't get a possitive i'll just see what the next few days bring as far as temps hopefully they'll just keep going up now and i'll get booked in for my 7dpo bloods xx


----------



## laura6914

you chart is looking a lot better than last months already hunny. You can see a gradual pattern. Im sure this is the month for you chick. Your first ovulation. 
thanks chick, the ticker isnt moving quick enough though. Im half way through the first tri though so thats something i suppose. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

undefined


----------



## jogami

Hi ladies :=)

I've finished round 1 of Clomid 50mg (my first ever!!), and my first IUI. 
I was feeling extremely crampy, tired and hungry from 1dpiui to 4dpiui. I know it's far too early for implantation to have occured, but could it have been Fertiliztion???

Well from 4dpiui until now i've had mild diarrhea (TMI sorry!), but the cramps have stopped... My bb's are a bit tender if i press the sides...

What i'm asking is; could i have had a chemical pregnancy? Or has anybody had cramping that suddenly went away and still had a BFP????

Any help regarding this would be wonderful 

~Sending lots of sticky baby dust~


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Laura- lovely to see you and those pretty little tickers! xxx :hugs:

Kissy- I am sure you have either ovulated or are just about to! Definitely gonna work for you this month! Your temps are so much better! :thumbup:

I have just taken another OPk and it is completely blank now!! Started to get a little worried! Pleeeeease work again! :wacko:


----------



## xkissyx

i'm not sure hun hope you get answers soon ...

thanks laura i just get so worried that even 100mg hasn't helped me ovulate .. my temps are totally different to last months and have a nicer pattern to them it's great to see how different they are ... also all the cm i had was a great surprise to me as i'm usually pretty dry most the time since having implanton removed ..... also never felt them pains and aches in the sides before ....

halfway through is great i rem when it said 3 weeks 4 days on your ticker ..

lou hun i really hope you do ovulate you got so close to that bfp last month xx


----------



## laura6914

thansk Lou hunny, Is it possible you could have missed your surge. When is the last time you tested?
xxx


----------



## babyloulou

last night- I had a starting to get dark line (about the same as Kissy's that she posted) - but then blank again this morning. Last month is was light on CD13 morning- then got steadily darker all day until I got a definite positive at about midnight! I know I need to just wait til this afternoon- it's just sooooo difficult to be patient! :dohh:


----------



## laura6914

it does sound so promising Kissy hun. I think you may have ovulated by looking at all the other data on your chart and have just missed the surge. Try putting two temps in for the next few days and see if you get your cross hairs. Let me know what it does. 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

Lou keep testing chick, in previous months i would have a whiter than white test at 1pm and then a dark positive at 4pm. It can all change so quickly. Just keep at it and keep temping. 
Wishing you both all the luck in the world. 

xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls, i never ever got a positive ov stick only on cbfm, when i first got it i did the monitor and the strips at same time, strips were not picking it up but the monitor was,

just thought i'd throw in my bit lol
been the hospital ths morning for my first app wth gynae since starting clomid in oct, they are gonna keep me on the 100mg for another 2 cycles then there is nothing more they can do for us, i am gutted, we can't afford IVF at all and as i already have 3 teens they won't help us even though matt has no biological kids. he has to go tomorrow to do a SA and while he is having that done i got an appointment for a HSG, which i am pleased about as i figured i would have to fight for it and wait months but no she said i have to do it tomorrow and i will not argue lol as i got caught straight after my HSG last time with LM, here's hoping i am lucky enough my time runs out soon,
anyway i hope you are all well and things are looking good,xx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Laura :hugs: p.s:- I'm using softcups and conceive plus this time too :winkwink:


----------



## xkissyx

i would keep testing lou hun as i'm sure u will ovulate and as you know i have no patience at all so i know how you might be feeling ...

sam hun i'm glad your getting the help you want now but i'm sorry to hear about the fact you won't get further help i hope all goes well for you :flower:

i put 2 fake temps in and it gave me crosshairs and ovulation for yesterday which is what i guessed and my usual coverline of 96.9 xx


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Kissy! Let's hope your temps keep going up and prove it xxx


----------



## laura6914

Oh lou im sure they will bring you success. I think they are the best conception aid ever. I just wish i found them sooner. It was my mum who suggested them to me. 

Yey Kissy thats fantastic news. Fingers crossed those tempts keep rising for you. 

hedgewitch hunny i hope the HSG works again for you like last time. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Here's hoping Laura :thumbup:


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Lou Kissy and everyone else who s waiting just wishing you all the best I didnt use OPK and was amazed when fertility friend said I had ovulated I was expecting a much bigger temp jump.
Beth x


----------



## xkissyx

i really do hope that i've ovulated this month n fingers crossed the temp keeps rising xx


----------



## babyloulou

my 4 o clock opk was blank too! :-(


----------



## xkissyx

maybe they'll blank out before increasing ... not unless u already ovulated? xx


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Really hope youve both od 
Beth x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Beth- lovely to see you xx

Don't think I already have Kissy- temps have dropped down today- had no ewcm. I am just hoping I am a day later this month or something! It will be so cruel if it only works for the first month and then not again! :cry:


----------



## TySonNMe

LouLou, that may be the case...you may have that pre-O dip...I've got my fingers crossed that you O soon!! :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

Can you try comparing your chart to others in the chart gallery?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you NurseKel that gives us all some hope....how sweet!! Thank you

Lou all is good today...no real symptoms to report...How about you? You do your opks 2x daily?

Yeah Kissy where is that update?? LOL. Have a blessed afternoon ladies


----------



## rhiansweet84

Love your scan pic NurseKel :)


----------



## babyloulou

I do them about 10 times a day at this point in the cycle!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL...I may give you my obsession award this month...I so hope you Ov..I am praying for you and Kissy

Hey Kissy sorry..you did update us I was just not realizing I hadn't read it all...I have eveything crossed for both of YOU!!!


----------



## gingerbaby4us

I would really like to join the clomid club! This is my second round of clomid, first round was a disappointment 50 mg days 1-5- lots of waiting but no o. This time I was bumped up to 100mg and that made all the difference! I did have shocking ovary pain for several days after O, has anyone else had ovary pain that lasted past ovulation? I'm hoping it's normal, my gyn warned me clomid put me at risk for developing cysts!
Happy sticky baby dust to all!


----------



## babyloulou

I still have completely negative OPKs - but now have intense pains on my left hand side! They are constant and really sharp- completely different feeling than ovulation last month! Could this be cysts forming instead????


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh Lou I really hope not!! Are you getting testing done this month?? Maybe call the doc and get a ultra sound?


----------



## sonyabazonya

hey ladies! How are we all today? something weird happened this morning when taking my temp. it was 36.69 which is unusual for me, so i took it again thinking maybe i did it wrong or something and i put the end closer against the under part of my tongue.. then it was 36.94.. I dont know which temp to go by, i put the first one in my ff chart but i just dont know...


----------



## babyloulou

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Oh Lou I really hope not!! Are you getting testing done this month?? Maybe call the doc and get a ultra sound?

Only my 21 day bloods. My temp was low this morning- like a temp I would have got before clomid (my temps used to be really low). I don't think it's working this month! :cry:


----------



## laura6914

sonya i have had a look at your chart.. go with the first temp that you took, it looks like it could be an implantation dip. I had mine at 11DPO. :happydance:

Oh lou im so sorry hunny. What CD did yu OV on last cycle?

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I O'd perfectly on CD14 last month- after a positive OPK at midnight on CD13 and a bit of EWCM


----------



## wannabump

Morning everyone - it seems really hopeful that a few of us are going to OV soon!
I had an internal ultrasound this morning on CD11, and they found no follicles on the right - but 3 follicles measuring 14mm on the left! I have never had this type of scan before, so I'm guessing this is a good sign. The nurse didn't give me the HCG injection because she said the follicles weren't ready. I have to go in again on Wednesday again for another scan, but I may have OV'd by then already, so it's lots of BDing between now and Wednesday. 

Has anyone else had an internal scan before - are 3 follicles at 14mm good? 

Best of luck to everyone waiting to OV or test!! 

Cheryl xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Thanks Laura! Hows your pregnancy doing?


----------



## laura6914

oh Lou hun, i hope it happens soon for you. Ov dates can change. COme cycles i OVd on CD15. 14 or 11. They can change and there is still hope. 


Sonya- here is a link of my chart for comparison (if you need it) 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ba945

All is going well so far but my hormones are driving me mad. Im so irritable and OH is pissing me off without realising. lol. 

zzz


----------



## sonyabazonya

the only thing is i only dtd like 4 days before, and one day after so its highly unlikely :)) lol to your oh not knowing about you being peaved with him :D lou lou no one ovulates the same time every month i ovulated on cd 15 last month and this month on cd 12!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I really hope so Sonya and Laura! I'll end up running out of OPKs if I carry on like this- testing after every wee! :haha:


----------



## xkissyx

afternoon ladies ... my temp went up a little again this morning .. i wouldn't say its showing ovulation tho as it did this to me last month however i do remain optimistic that it might have happened ...

lou don't give up hope just yet u might just ovulate a little later with a stronger ovlation than last month ....

sonya 1 day after ovulation your still in with a chance hun xx


----------



## hedgewitch

hey gals, back fro having my HSG and my tube was blocked, up at the top where it joins the uterus, so the egg could be released but never was getting to the uterus, scary thing is if one sperm had got through the egg would never have been able to get out of my tube, just like last time when i reached 10weeks before i knew it was stuck, so i would have had another ectopic, apparently it was only a matter of time till it happened.....unbelievable!! so 3 rounds of clomid wasted but at least i now know why i wasnt getting pg. the clips are still in there but have moved and are now sat over my ovary and tube, they think they are not doing anything to jeporadise my tube and ovary but can't be sure but like i said i refuse to get it out as the docs told me on thursday that i could end up well and truly screwed if they try to get it out and cause anymore damage, tube still corkscrewed, straight at the end where it comes up to join the uterus but from ovary onwards it is corkscrewed so i have a real tough job on my hands to get pregnant but you never know.........


----------



## xkissyx

i'm sorry to hear that sam hun but at least you now have some answers as to whats going on you really are having a rough ride :hugs: xx


----------



## hedgewitch

xkissyx said:


> i'm sorry to hear that sam hun but at least you now have some answers as to whats going on you really are having a rough ride :hugs: xx

hey hun, thanks, no more a rougher ride than the next person hun,xx


----------



## xkissyx

i just been on fone to my antie's who's the mother to the cousin that just had her baby on monday ... seems my cousin isn't copin already n that she was only allowed home in the care of my antie because she has poor hygeine n if my antie wasn't willing to take her the baby would have been takin into care for 6 weeks untill my cousin sorted herself out and aparently she's still being dirty she's getting regular showerd but leaving dirty biottles/nappies lying around and isn't taking care of the baby right ... just gets me thinkin how we all try so hard n yet a silly girl like my cousin got her chance so easily and chooses to mess things up i'm very disapointed in her and angry xx


----------



## xkissyx

sorry that last post was a little insesitive of me .... sorry ladies xx


----------



## Jennifer8

xkissyx said:


> sorry that last post was a little insesitive of me .... sorry ladies xx

It is very hard to watch other people with children when you are struggle to conceive, so it's understandable Kissy.

For people in the UK on Clomid are you all getting U/S scans whilst on Clomid? I have just had blood tests done day 21 and 28 of cycle, feel more could be done by my Consultant. Thanks. x


----------



## hedgewitch

Jennifer8 said:


> It is very hard to watch other people with children when you are struggle to conceive, so it's understandable Kissy.
> 
> For people in the UK on Clomid are you all getting U/S scans whilst on Clomid? I have just had blood tests done day 21 and 28 of cycle, feel more could be done by my Consultant. Thanks. x

not had one scan since i went on clomid 4months ago, had 21 day bloods thats it, just been increased to 100mg on this cycle without being seen at all lol, crazy stuff


----------



## xkissyx

i'm only getting 21 day bloods also .. i'm thinkin of requesting the folicular scan next cycle if i havn't conceived on this 1 xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

My doc doesn't even do the 21 day bloodwrk..and I am on my 7th cycle of clomid...2 more left on the script I am kinda concern cause I am having all kinds of crazy pains this month and I am hoping it is a little bean trying to settle in and not a cyst..guess time will tell.

Sam so sorry about the blocked tube...will keep you in my prayers God make miracles everyday!!

Lou when I first stardt clomid it did make my cycles longer and Ov later maybe that is what happening. I so hope that is the case for you as well!!

Kissy I totally understand the rant about your cousin I have 2 that have 7 kiddos between them with no idea who the father is to any of them and their mother has them 99% of the time which is really better for the kiddos cause they get taken care of but is does seem unfair sometimes.


----------



## hedgewitch

reedsgirl1138 said:


> My doc doesn't even do the 21 day bloodwrk..and I am on my 7th cycle of clomid...2 more left on the script I am kinda concern cause I am having all kinds of crazy pains this month and I am hoping it is a little bean trying to settle in and not a cyst..guess time will tell.
> 
> Sam so sorry about the blocked tube...will keep you in my prayers God make miracles everyday!!
> 
> Lou when I first stardt clomid it did make my cycles longer and Ov later maybe that is what happening. I so hope that is the case for you as well!!
> 
> Kissy I totally understand the rant about your cousin I have 2 that have 7 kiddos between them with no idea who the father is to any of them and their mother has them 99% of the time which is really better for the kiddos cause they get taken care of but is does seem unfair sometimes.

thanks hun, i appreciate all the help i can get lol, the docs have given me 12 months worth on my script but the doc at the hospital has then also given me up front 3 months worth at 100mg and doesn't want me doing anymore after that runs out, so 2 more cycles.
when i started clomid it actually made my cycles shorter and i ovulated later but leveled out pretty easily the next month and then last month had ov on cd13 with a whopping 14day LP which for me is unusual lol, never had one that long, regulated to a 27/28 day cycle so looking good at the min 
has anyone here been taking it later in the cycle, for me i am on cd 2-6


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I take it cycle days 3-7 and my doc actually advised 5-9 but that made my cycles really wack so I got online on my own and the first month I changed it got a BFP that ended in a chemical but it made me think thats the best days for me...he doesn't bother to track me so why should I bother to listen to him?? LOL oh and my cycles are 28/29 days with a lp of 13
usually


----------



## xkissyx

afternoon ladies how are we all today?...

FF has indicated ovulation for cd16 that being wednesday which is what i guessed at ..... still havin the side ache n the sore throat is back least i know what to expect from clomid now so i know these r all side effects ... 

have any of you ladies noticed a wierd cm after ovulation mines gone very thick/creamy/white n feels paste like .. sorry if TMI ... never had this before there's loads of it .... i was laos be able to tell the difference in my cervix over the past week which is pretty cool ... its gone from high soft open to lower firm and closed xx


----------



## hedgewitch

xkissyx said:


> afternoon ladies how are we all today?...
> 
> FF has indicated ovulation for cd16 that being wednesday which is what i guessed at ..... still havin the side ache n the sore throat is back least i know what to expect from clomid now so i know these r all side effects ...
> 
> have any of you ladies noticed a wierd cm after ovulation mines gone very thick/creamy/white n feels paste like .. sorry if TMI ... never had this before there's loads of it .... i was laos be able to tell the difference in my cervix over the past week which is pretty cool ... its gone from high soft open to lower firm and closed xx

hey hun, my CM has been the same, and also my AF has been like weird too, very bitty, tiny clots, asked on Thurday about it and apparently its normal on clomid


----------



## xkissyx

i guessed it was clomid but didn't have it last month so maybe its a good sign that its worked this cycle xx


----------



## samfitz

hi im new to this i started takin clomid this month an have been having really bad pressure in the bottom of my stomach an its very sore just wondered if anyone else gets this


----------



## xkissyx

i get the pressure ... like pains in the lady bits xx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi im just wondering if anyone that got preg whilst taking clomid was given an early pregnancy scan??? ive done 3 tests this morning & all were positive, this was my 4th cycle of clomid & i really thought af was coming ( due on tues)...went to hosp this morning to have hiv & chlymidia test done ready to start iui in april...they had to do a routine pregnancy test b4 any swabs could be done & they did 2...both positive!!! came home & did another 1 & positive again!!! :) im still getting pains, mainly in lower back like af will still come & really worried.....

xx


----------



## VickyLou

Hi samfits i have just started clomid too. Just finished my first cycle i had them pains from day 2 of them and there still going on now and took my last one 5 days ago. I had my scan yesterday and asked them about it, the nurse told me it was a good thing cause it means your overies are being stimulated which hopefully means you will have a nice big follicle ready for ovulation. So dont worry about it huni.

Hi dancingkaty Congratulations on BFP. Id say it is just implantation pains which feel kinda the same as AF, id say you have nothing to worry about. I could be very wrong though.

Today i feel really tired and emotional. I just want to curl up in a ball and cry. But i have no reason to feel this, Could this be down to the clomid even though i took my last one 5 days ago?
We should of bd this morning but we didnt cause i really didnt feel in the mood so we need to do it tonight but i really dont feel upto it. I need to try and get myself in the mood i think lol.

Hope the rest of you girls are having a lovely weekend? xx


----------



## Jennifer8

Ladies who are on Clomid are you also taking Metformin? I was taking both but have run out of Metformin. I am due to start taking 3rd cycle of Clomid tomorrow. Will Clomid still work without Metformin? x


----------



## silarose28

:dust:Hi everyone

Please can I join you? I have endo and a short luteal phase and am due to take my first clomid pill tomorrow. Feel so hopeful but am not sure what to expect! Have only got 3 rounds - is that narmal? Am due to start IVF in April if the clomid doesn't work and I really don't want to do that!!

Good luck and baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## Jennifer8

silarose28 said:


> :dust:Hi everyone
> 
> Please can I join you? I have endo and a short luteal phase and am due to take my first clomid pill tomorrow. Feel so hopeful but am not sure what to expect! Have only got 3 rounds - is that narmal? Am due to start IVF in April if the clomid doesn't work and I really don't want to do that!!
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to you all xxx


Hi Silarose, I was prescribed 3 cycles of 50mg Clomid also and am starting 3rd round tomorrow. Are you on 50mg or 100mg? x


----------



## NurseKel

Katy, first off....congrats on your BFP!!! I felt exactly the same way before and after my BFP. I had taken Clomid and was on my third round. I had AF like cramps and about 2 days of really sharp, stabbing pains on my right side around where my ovary is. I just had my first scan last week and was 7w3d. If you are really concerned about the pain I would definitely say check with your doctor but I can tell you the pain is a normal thing from what I have heard from lots of ladies on the forums. Congrats again!
Jennifer, I have never taken Metformin but I understand that is common practice with PCOS. The Clomid should still work on its own since it is simply to provoke ovulation but I'm not positive since I have not researched the role of the Metformin. Sorry I can't be of more help.
Silarose, good luck with your Clomid! Three rounds to begin with Clomid is pretty standard. If you read earlier posts on this thread it will cover the multiple side effects of Clomid and hopefully help you be better prepared.


----------



## silarose28

Hi everyone

Jennifer8 - I am on 50mg. I seem to ovualte on my own but the dr thinks I may get all of the signs without actually ovualting (unruptured follice or something). I sooooo hope the clomid helps. Good luck with your 3rd round. I have heard really good things about clomid so fx for you.

NurseKel - will have a look at earlier posts. I hope it doesn't have too many side effects for me. Congrats on your BFP - gives me hope.

Completely off the point - my neighbour is playing music really loud so can't sleep at the mo. She is an alcoholic and a total nightmare!!! Argggh!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

silarose28 said:


> :dust:Hi everyone
> 
> Please can I join you? I have endo and a short luteal phase and am due to take my first clomid pill tomorrow. Feel so hopeful but am not sure what to expect! Have only got 3 rounds - is that narmal? Am due to start IVF in April if the clomid doesn't work and I really don't want to do that!!
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to you all xxx

Hello I am also on metformin with my clomid...2000mg a day. From what I understand that is to help with my lp cause it was also short. Do you not have refills on it?? (kinda a dumb queation)...Good luck to you. I am on my 7th cycle of clomid/metformin and hoping for a BFP this month


----------



## silarose28

Good luck this month Reedsgirl! I'm not sure what metformin is? Is the metformin for the luteal phase or the clomid? I have only got 3 months worth as I am just trying clomid out whilst on the waiting list for IVF. I suggested taking clomid whilst I am waiting to my doctor and he agreed. I have another fs appointment on April 14th. Am sooooo hoping the clomid works as IVF sounds horrid. I'm so sure I can manage it naturally with just a little bit of help! It's good that I'm feeling positive as have felt hopeless now for such a long time. I'm sure positivity can only help - though I'm just dreading the letdown if none of these treatements work.


----------



## Dancingkaty1

nursekel....did u ask for an early scan? x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone! Well I finally got my positive OPK this morning- and when I say positive I mean POSITIVE!! :thumbup: It is loads better than last months- it's about 3 shades darker than the control line! Woooohooo!! The clomid worked again! :happydance: (shame I didn't think it would and went and got a tiny bit drunk last night! :blush:)


----------



## babyloulou

Here it is... it even looks dark on a picture (we know they always look lighter on photos) - although not as dark as it is in real life...

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/Mobile%20Uploads/21022010244.jpg


----------



## xkissyx

:dance: wtg lou now get down to the BD! thats a sure fire possitive xx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Kissy! I am so happy! I felt so down yesterday- I was so sure it hadn't worked this month! I've got quite a bit of EWCM appearing too- more than I've ever had before (still not loads though) :happydance:

I didn't get chance to come on here yesterday- I was out most of the day- did I miss anything? Any signs with you Kissy? Anyone else?


----------



## xkissyx

we got another bfp on here yesterday ...

nothing to report really with me just clomid side effects startin to kick in ... got sore throat on a morning again and lots of lower back ache n a few side pains n lots on cwcm xx


----------



## Jennifer8

Well i have just started 3rd round of clomid, hope it works this time 3rd time lucky. Good luck ladies lots of baby dust.


----------



## babyloulou

Creamy Cm is a good sign I think Kissy! 

Who got the BFP?


----------



## xkissyx

i hope so lou ... i normally have none unless i get my pretend ovulation's hehe .. but after ovulation was suspected the following day this rather thick pasty cm started and today its continued into a the cwcm ... who knows maybe i'm in with a chance this month! ...

dancinkaty got her bfp xx


----------



## babyloulou

Yay!! Let's hope we both do it this month!! 

Did you get a positive OPK in the end? Or did you give up on them?


----------



## xkissyx

i ran out in the end but the last 1 i did was fainter that the 1 thought was possitive n was done using 2pm wee .... i'm calling the docs in the morning to get for blood test wednesday so will no by friday hopefully or a week monday xx


----------



## babyloulou

I hope we've both ovulated - and both get our BFPs!! :dust:


----------



## xkissyx

me 2 hun :dust: ...

had some cramping today in my lady parts it that common after ovulation? xx

:dance: :dance: :dance: let this be a lucky clomid month :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## babyloulou

I would say any feelings like that after ovulation can be nothing but a good thing surely!! It must mean something is happening in there!


----------



## NurseKel

Hi Katy! I didn't ask for any early scan since my doctor explained the day 21 Progesterone level would let us know if I ovulated. If I had not gotten pregnant on the third round we may have looked at scans to see if there were a further problem. One big reason we didn't do scans and such is that my insurance does not cover infertility and I could not afford to pay privately.


----------



## babyloulou

Hi NurseKel- hope you and bump are well.

Where is everyone tonight??


----------



## NurseKel

Hi there Loulou! Sounds like you ladies are up and running towards the big O. I am doing good just battling this evening/night sickness. I laugh when I read all the ladies TTC talk about BDing so much because I remember those days (which now feel so long ago..lol) My poor hubby is having withdrawals because after putting him through the slave driving BD now that is the absolute last thing on my mind. Poor thing...LOL
Got my fingers crossed for everyone and keeping up waiting for some more BFPs!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I hope your sickness eases soon and I hope we're all joining you soon love xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you honey. I would love nothing more than to add you lovely ladies to my bump buddy list.:happydance::hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOu so glad you got a positive opk! Good luck!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

silarose28 said:


> Good luck this month Reedsgirl! I'm not sure what metformin is? Is the metformin for the luteal phase or the clomid? I have only got 3 months worth as I am just trying clomid out whilst on the waiting list for IVF. I suggested taking clomid whilst I am waiting to my doctor and he agreed. I have another fs appointment on April 14th. Am sooooo hoping the clomid works as IVF sounds horrid. I'm so sure I can manage it naturally with just a little bit of help! It's good that I'm feeling positive as have felt hopeless now for such a long time. I'm sure positivity can only help - though I'm just dreading the letdown if none of these treatements work.

The clomid is to help with Ovulation and metformin is the lp. That is how I understood it anyway..but then again my doc stinks and does no monitoring me at all. I really hope this combination works for you!! God bless and sticky baby dust to you


----------



## Tierney

Hi girls
I just wanted to ask if Clomid helped with irregular and long cycles? Can it shorten them? thanks x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tierney said:


> Hi girls
> I just wanted to ask if Clomid helped with irregular and long cycles? Can it shorten them? thanks x

Yes, yes and Yes at least in my experince...but did make my first cycle 1 day longer to 30 but now I stay right at 28/29..


----------



## TySonNMe

Kissy...is a sore throat a side effect of Clomid? Mine was little sore yesterday and it's sore today as well...I thought I was getting sick...?


----------



## xkissyx

seems to be for me tyson .. i got it after my body geared up for ovulation last month and it's started again after ovulation this month ... feel a bit chesty again aswell ... the soreness is only there in a morning but is defo there xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

wow Kissy I had never related that to my clomid...my throat feels sore and itches for a few days after my last pill and til I Ov...that makes sense now. Thanks


----------



## 3yearsttc

Hey girls! I see this is a very popular forum, and a lot is spoken about Ovulation. I have a quick question... I do get my period every month, and have had 2 failed IUIs. I bought the Clearblue ovulation kit, and have gotten 5 negatives so far following the instructions with my 28 day cycle. I have two more days to go and am wondering if it's possible I'm getting my period every month without ovulating??? I'm really confused. I do have high prolactin levels I am taking cabergoline for.


----------



## NurseKel

3 years, it is very possible that you are having periods without ovulation. There is really no way to know for sure without blood work. In my experience the periods are the same whether or not you ovulate.


----------



## sonyabazonya

wow can someone please check out my charts? my temp went up to 37.07 !!! thats a fever lol! and i dont have a fever now, so lost.... tested yesterday as well and it was neg sooo.... but i didnt use fmu, cause i was to tempted to test lmao.. The funny thing is AF is due tomorrow and i dont even feel pmsy. soo foncused lol.. how is everyone today?


----------



## kmj82

i'm confused. i am over a week delayed now and had my pt but and the result is negative. last saturday i had light spots. do i have to do a second pt? i can't start my 2nd round of clomid. has anyone experienced this kind of problem?


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey KMJ, I think Kissy had something like this.. Her dr told her to start clomid because she had not ovulated that month.. Have you Ovulated?


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Hi Sonja
Your chart looks fab says she not the expert whatsoever fingers crossed your pregnant I need a friend.
Beth xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

aww beth thanks xxx i would love to be bump buddies with you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Sonya your chart looks amazing! It is so good that it has shot up on 13dpo like that! Fingers crossed for a big fat positive for you! xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Thank loulou!!! Another thing i forgot to mention.. saturday night my underarm was hurting and it felt swollen, even oh said that it looks swollen. well yesterday i went to my family dr and she said she doesnt really feel anything (i noticed that swelling had already gone down) and that it could just be hormones or something..... well, hormones are good lol.. isnt progesterone supposed to be dropping? or have dropped already? im so tempted to buy another test... hmm.. i think i'll wait and see what happens.. as of now the only cramps im getting are similar to ovulation cramps?!


----------



## babyloulou

I wouldn't be able to resist Sonya!! I'd definitely test!


----------



## sonyabazonya

lol, i tested yesterday, bfn but i had peed an hour before i tested lol.


----------



## laura6914

sonya that chart looks fantastic hunny. It really does. im sure this is your month looking at that. got everything crossed for you. 

xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Thanks Laura!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

It's so exciting to think we may have another BFP in here soon!! 

p.s: have any of you ladies got male factor as well as your own issues??


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi we had male factor issues as well as me only having 1 ovary & that has polycysts!! i really do hope many more on here will get their bfp' soon....i totally understand the heartache every mth when af comes.good luck xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

We dont have male factor... Doctor was all excited about his swimmers and exclaimed "oo 100%" and he was an old russian, so it sounded more like "uuu von hundred percent!" lol. the doctors dont exactly know whats wrong, I ovulate regularly as well so they just suggested we try the clomid out.


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies ...

your chart looks great sonya i'm sure this is your month :flower:...

nothing new with me except boobs look a little bigger but that tends to happen this time of the month neways ... still got some aches and pains in tummy and lady bits and lots of creamy cm ... temp was same as yesterdays so doubt i ovulated as it's seem to be lower than most gals charts in luteal phase xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

why are you doubting you ovulated? your chart looks good kissy! Are you going for day 21 bloods? and did you have a positive opk?


----------



## xkissyx

i didn't get a possitve opk and thats why i'm doubting i ovulated in a way i'me kinda thinking both that i ovulated and that i didn't hehe ... i'm havin em done on weds so will have results a week today ... it seems so far away xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

it does seem far away!


----------



## samfitz

i too am the same has you everythin is fine with me an hubby an i am on my first month of clomid . x


----------



## sonyabazonya

Im getting really bad cramps in my ovaries.. Which is soo weird. And my legs hurt so bad! and my back... lol could this be the clomid? i didnt have this last cycle


----------



## xkissyx

all is fine wi my body according to gyno he just thinks that because i have never really had AF n then was put on contreception from the age of 16 till 23 that it caused a hormone ibalance ... it was then discovered i have a progesterone defiency and we only found this out due to having a broken foot for a year .... 14 months after having implant removed i still arn't ovulating ... clomid may have it's downsides of side effects but there's 1 brill thing its done for me even if it don't get me ovulating it's helped me loose 6lb!! by changing nothing but my hormones hehe xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

wow 6lbs thats amazing!!!! good for you.. kissy have you had ovary pain last cycle? like close to the end of your cycle?


----------



## samfitz

i have also had the bad cramps feels very sore an odd shooting pains in my lady bits i am only on my first month an also had aching legs think it is the clomid cos your already ovulating its over stimulating the ovaries so you will feel more discomfort than normal x x


----------



## xkissyx

in all honesty i didn't have any pains last cycle i ached a little but nothing like what i've got now ... towards the end of last cycle i just felt my usual self with a hint of moodiness, headaches, stuffy nose sore throat felt very emotional and had a bit of lower back ache ... this time i have the cramps and aches in both sides and lady bits ... had lots of cm this cycle also and didn't get much last cycle xx


----------



## samfitz

the thing that i have felt strange is i have been using a cbfm an before i started clomid i always peaked an day 13 but this month so far there has been no peak only an high from day 6 an its still the same reading now i felt most of my pain around day 13 so im not sure if im getting a false reading or not x x


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Kissy dont worry about low temps the highest mine ever got to was 97.2 and yours has been above that.Good luck and I really hope its your month.
Beth x


----------



## megs79

I've had the worst week ever because of an infected tooth and was in agony but on the mend now. The downside was that it all happened from day 11-16 of my cycle so I thought I was going to miss / delay ovulating cos of being so ill and haven't felt much in the mood etc. 

The thing is, today (CD 19, 1st round of Clomid) I've got a brilliant positive on the OPK (my first one ever!) Am very excited as it's progress, but was just wondering if anyone knows if it can be positive AFTER ovulation? Last night I had tightness in my pelvis and i've had ewcm for a few days now. This morning my temp went from 97.3 to 99.3!! Thought maybe i'd ovulated but 99.3 is VERY high for me. My temps tend to be on the low side (plus i've been ill) Would love to know if anyone knows if you can get a + opk after ovulation has occurred. Am hoping it hasn't yet!! Have attached a pic of OPK. It's positive, right?!!

Thanks everyone and hope things looking good for you. I'm convinced there will be at least 1 BFP here this month!!! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0002.JPG
File size: 114.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babyloulou

That's definitely positive Megs- it's exactly how mine was yesterday morning- mine's late this month too! I think you can catch your surge on the way up or the way down- so it could be the tail end of your surge- it does seem strange though that your temp would be so high!? Is there any other reason why your temp could be so high? Are you still feeling ill? Maybe it's your bad tooth giving you a slight fever?? The OPK certainly suggests ovulation has yet to occur (usually the day after)


----------



## Tierney

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Tierney said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> I just wanted to ask if Clomid helped with irregular and long cycles? Can it shorten them? thanks x
> 
> Yes, yes and Yes at least in my experince...but did make my first cycle 1 day longer to 30 but now I stay right at 28/29..Click to expand...

Thanks, can I just ask what your cycle length was before the clomid?


----------



## megs79

Could be something to do with having been ill - really hope so. Plus my thermometer's a bit weird - might get a new one! Will have to see what my temp is up to tomorrow. 

Am hoping that the + means that if I have already ovulated then it was really recently and the egg is still there!!! Not very scientific I know! Hopefully it was a rogue temp as it was so high?


----------



## xkissyx

samfitz said:


> the thing that i have felt strange is i have been using a cbfm an before i started clomid i always peaked an day 13 but this month so far there has been no peak only an high from day 6 an its still the same reading now i felt most of my pain around day 13 so im not sure if im getting a false reading or not x x

i read on the net that cbfm shouldn't be used when taking clomid because of the effects clomid has on hormones ....

i got the worse sore throat ever tonight :cry: its of them lump in the throat things xx


----------



## hedgewitch

hello ladies how are we all today, not read back yet but will do in a min, hope everyone is well
as for me cd 9 and still low on my monitor i reckon i will get a high either tomorrow or wednesday though as i got pain on my left side here and there so my ovaries are beginning to get going lol, so tired today though and the side effects off the increased dosage for me have been as bad as if i had just started taking it again, thought it wouldn't make much of a difference as i already had been taking the 50mg for three months, got the sore throat and stuffed up again and the headache too


----------



## TySonNMe

Me too Hedgewitch...sore throat, tired, stuffed up in the morning and now my throat is just scratchy...Iwould have never guessed it was a side effect of Clomid...I really hope I O soon...it would be the first time in a very, very long time. Good luck this month hun...fx fx fx


----------



## babyloulou

I've decided I've got to relax a bit more. We are only on cycle 2 of clomid and we have found the BDing on demand so difficult and depressing! We have always had sex really regularly but knowing we HAVE to do it has almost ruined our sex life already! :wacko:

So I've decided to relax and have "normal" BD- let OH bring back oral, etc... - on the understanding that on the couple of days when I get a positive OPK we do it perfectly and use softcups, etc... (for these first two months I have started BDing every other day with conceive plus and softcups on about CD7 and not let up once!!)

We had the most depressing sex this morning- with pauses for putting in conceive plus, etc... it was the first time OH had struggled 'keeping it up'! We managed it eventually but I decided today that things had to change- and so I kept my softcup in until this afternoon- then once it was out, came home and gave him a good seeing to!!! I thought because we had done the 'important' deed this morning I would relax and take sex back to how it used to be! :thumbup:


----------



## NurseKel

Loulou, I think that is a really great attitude! It is very easy to start having sex be a chore when TTC and you start to feel like robots. You go girl!!!:thumbup:


----------



## xkissyx

lou hun sounds like you have a sorted plan ...

sam i love the siggy :flower: ...

is any other ladies havin the aches low down or in sides? i don't rem these last cycle xx


----------



## fitzy79

Hi, just quick question! This is my first cycle of clomid and am nearly certain my FS told me to come in on CD 10 or 11 for scan. CD11 is falling on Sat and clinic not open so my scan is booked in for Friday(CD10). Noticed that most people seem to go in on CD12. Do you think that 10 is too early????


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry Fitzy- most of us don't get scans so not sure. :shrug:

Kissy- I probably shouldn't say this (because they'll probably appear if I do!) but I have had hardly any pains or side effects so far this cycle! Seemed to have everything last cycle! Hope your pains are a good sign! :thumbup:

Thanks NurseKel- like the new profile pic xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Kissy, I have a few pains down low...more like just general soreness and a few pains here and there when I am walking. I hope it's a good sign!


----------



## NurseKel

Thanks Loulou, it's a pic from our wedding day. I had to change my sig too because I stalk you guys daily...hehehe. You know, my last month of Clomid I had very little side effects and really thought it wasn't working so....that could be a good sign for you too! That damn, crazy Clomid! Grrrrr!


----------



## xkissyx

lovin the new sig kel!! ...

i'm just 2 impatient for my own good i guess and reckon i'll be still hangin about this thread for months to come hehe.... after last month i remain doubtfull that clomid will work for me xx


----------



## babyloulou

PMA Kissy!! PMA!! :dust:


----------



## NurseKel

Kissy, believe me when I say I do know how you feel. I was beginnning to think it wasn't going to work for me either but you just never know. Don't give up hope girl! I just feel the most at home in this thread. I think everyone is so supportive and I appreciate the fact that even though some of us have gotten our positives, you ladies haven't disowned us. LOL I know what this TTC journey is like and I want to be around for any of you who need support, advice or just to vent. And yes....I stalk all of you on a daily basis...ROFL!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww thanks NurseKel- we all like you being here too xxx


----------



## xkissyx

it is true kel you are 1 of us and it wouldn't be the same around here if you wern't here to support us ...

i've been reading up about the AF like ache's and seems it's quite common specially when the majority of ladies who had this went on to get a bfp! ... i now have high hopes hehe xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi ladies...I put tonight's OPK pic in my journal. I am so close! It's very exciting!! I hope you catch that eggy Kissy!


----------



## NurseKel

I can't guarantee anything but I will tell you I had horrible sharp ovary pain the weekend before I was due to start then AF like cramps in the days leading up to my BFP. I was so sure I was gonna start. Heck, I even had made my appt for my next Clomid script that Monday b/c I was sure I was getting a visit from the witch. Finger crossed as always!

Kissy, I see you're on CD 22. How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## xkissyx

i've only ever had induced cycles and these were always 28 days ... FF says i ovulated cd16 which is about right so i'm about 5dpo it's prob clomid thats causing these issues and if so proves something is working somewhere ....

i booked in for my cd21 bloods i asked for weds morning with nurse she said she had nothing till friday afternoon at 12.40!! so i said right can i not goto the hospital for it (i always end up getting it done there anyhow) and she said yes ok so i asked if i should collect a packet with all my details on she put me on hold came bk to phone and said we've managed to squeeze you in at 9.20 weds morning i'm guessing she either spoke to the doc to confirm this had to be done or decided there was an appointment afterall xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tierney said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tierney said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> I just wanted to ask if Clomid helped with irregular and long cycles? Can it shorten them? thanks x
> 
> Yes, yes and Yes at least in my experince...but did make my first cycle 1 day longer to 30 but now I stay right at 28/29..Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, can I just ask what your cycle length was before the clomid?Click to expand...


My cycles varied ALOT..anywere from 24 to 31 days and once there was a 15 days cycle!! So it was all over but I am also a tubal reversal and this was all before my tubes were untied...I really think that had alot to do with it. I had my reversal in APril and started Clomid is June..I have taken a 2 month break off the clomid back now I am back on it.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening my lovely clomid buddies!! Nothing new with me this evening...I did break down and bought a frer this evening...will test in the am. 

Nursekel LOVING the new sig and we are all so glad you stay on with us your our inspiration!!

Oh LOu I so hope this is your month!!

Kissy can't wait for those blood test either...I have a good feeling about yours this month.
I have been praying daily for us all...God bless and sticky BABY DUST!!:)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL..I JUST BURNED SPAGHETTI NOODLES CAUSE I WAS SO ENGROSSED WITH CATCHING UP..HAHAH LOOKS LIKE IT IS TAKE OUT TONIGHT!! HAHAHAHa


----------



## NurseKel

LMAO! Poor Reedsgirl. These days all I ever feel like eating at night is soup. So, dinner is slim pickings around here. LOL I can't wait for you guys to all test! It sounds like we got some baby forming going on in here...wahoo!!!


----------



## sonyabazonya

fitzy79 said:


> Hi, just quick question! This is my first cycle of clomid and am nearly certain my FS told me to come in on CD 10 or 11 for scan. CD11 is falling on Sat and clinic not open so my scan is booked in for Friday(CD10). Noticed that most people seem to go in on CD12. Do you think that 10 is too early????

Hey Fitzy, those scans are to check your follicle growth. What days are you taking clomid? Maybe your FS thinks you might be ovulating earlier than cd 14. If you have any questions you should really be asking him, hed probably explain it to you.. Hows everyone today? My temp has stayed up pretty much, AF is due today but i doubt it will show. Im not getting any AF cramps just the random twinge in my ovaries, and oddly enough my hoo haa has this stinging feeling once in a while. Im not testing till I see that my temp has stayed up for a few days.. Im like excited, and not really believing either..


----------



## megs79

Hi, just wanted to say NurseKel that it really really helps hearing your experience - def gives me hope!

Lou - I know what you mean completely. Sometimes the pressure of timing ironically puts me and my OH off, because of the pressure!

I've got twinges today and my temp was back down to 97.3 so I guess the high temp was from being ill or something... but I've got quite a lot of pain in my sides like you kissy after having a sort of 'heavy' feeling. I used to ovulate on my own before the bcp and it's weird I never noticed all the feelings you have at all! Just really hope I actually manage to ovulate. Can anyone tell me if a + opk means you'll most likely ovulate?

Thanks! x x x


----------



## xkissyx

morning ladies how are we today? ..

i feel great today just achey sides ... sore throat has gone for now but am sure it'll turn up again by tonight ... i got another flat temp today not sure if thats good or bad ... and i have a confession i did a pregnancy test not sure why maybe because i have an adiction hehe neways i just got an evap but i highly doubt anything would show up so early xx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone! How is everyone this morning! That was an early HPT Kissy!!  

I am a little confused- I got my VERY dark positive OPK on Sunday morning and yet my temp has stayed low this morning- so still haven't ovulated yet????


----------



## xkissyx

haha i know but i couldn't help testing after i read a story about a lady that got her bfp 6dpo i wasn't holding my hopes on it neways so not to worry ...

that is a little low however my friend has ovulated recently and all her temps r lowish since even under coverline and FF reckons she still ovulated xx


----------



## babyloulou

I'm just starting to get concerned about this month- I had the laste OPK and then EWCM only lasted a couple of minutes- since then I'm quite dry and my temp has stayed down!! I hope my body didn't try and then give up! :wacko:

I suppose I could ovulate today- it can be up to 48 hours after the positive can't it?


----------



## xkissyx

it sure can hun and rem the IC are more sensitive than most opk's i reckon you are going to ovulate and that your temp will rise in the morning ... rem clomid does dry up cm xx


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah thanks Kissy- it's so hard to keep positive about things when every day you're waiting for something!! It's so annoying!!


----------



## xkissyx

it sure is roll on monday for my results... here's me looking forward to results and i havn't even had the tests yet ....

is anyone else experiencing pains similar to AF getting worried about these pains now surely they shouldn't be there xx


----------



## babyloulou

I think they can only be a good sign Kissy! You may even be ovulating now??????


----------



## xkissyx

i doubt it i've had the ache's and pains for the past week near enough ... i'll just have to be patient and wait for the test results ... i enjoy the clomid side effects otherwise 2ww would be a rather long wait hehe xx


----------



## babyloulou

I can't say I'm a big fan of the side effects!! Last month I was sooooo uncomfortable all month!!! Although saying that- now I don't have any side effects I almost want them so I know it's working!! :wacko:


----------



## xkissyx

hehe TTC really does take us on an emotional and confussing journey but i'm glad i'm a part of it xx


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah me too- I'm glad I'm actually on Clomid instead of still just floating around NTTP


----------



## sonyabazonya

ahh im going crazy here... im getting ovary pain and not af pain!!! whats wrong with my body?!


----------



## babyloulou

That sounds good Sonya!! Pains other than the witch at 14dpo must be a good sign!!


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Hi all hows everyone doing ?
Sonja really hoping its your turn but then I hope its everyones turn.Have you tested today ?
Beth x


----------



## sonyabazonya

no im too scared to test lol, do you have pains in your ovaries beth?


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

sonyabazonya said:


> no im too scared to test lol, do you have pains in your ovaries beth?

I was really aware of them and felt bloated and uncomfortable more on the left than the right side.I was terrified to test too my DH virtually forced me to and when I got the first negative I was in bits.I hadnt wanted to admit it here or anywhere else but I was so convinced I was pregnant and terrified how I would feel if I proved to be wrong.
Its all just terrifying now I just battle to hold on to my lunch LOL but I am loving it
Good luck and take that leap of faith you might be amazed.
Beth xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I feel really negative today- feel like I am being hopeful all the time for no reason! I had a positive OPK but then no temp rise- and even if I do ovulate again we then have OH's low motility! And we are both 30! I sometimes feel like just giving up!


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Lou
Its so hard but dont give up you had a positive OPK thats got to be a good sign surely.I know its so hard to keep up PMA I have got so fed up so often 30 is not old in fact nowadays its quite young.
Just give it your best shot I know how you feel I never ever thought I would get my BFP 
Beth xxxx:flower:


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Beth- I'm shaking the negativity off!! Gonna keep thinking my temp rise will come tomorrow!! xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Loulou, what the heck you calling old? I'm 35 for goodness sake. Lol. It's not our fault our ovaries are stubborn. Just trust in the Clomid to kick em in gear. As for your DH's motility...just have him stand you on your head after BD! Lol. Really though I didn't have all this softcups and stuff. We just put a pillow under my butt and I made sure to lay there for at least 20 minutes.


----------



## megs79

Lou - I'm 30 too! Don't worry, it's just a matter of time and we're pretty young!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha- I do the legs in the air, softcup in, etc.....- sorry girls just feeling negative this afternoon- I'll be fine if my temp goes up xxx


----------



## NurseKel

It's okay girl. We all have our low, negative days. That's what we're here for. Big hugs.


----------



## babyloulou

Does it seem too late to be ovulating now if I got my positive OPK on Sunday morning? that's 2 and a half days ago!!! I know they say that OPK's can catch the beginning or end of a surge but they faded again straight after my positive so it must have been the end of my surge! 
But I have had AF like pains on and off for the last 10 mins, plus slight back ache and aching hips- plus boobs have started to get sore- could this be ovulation? Seems strange this late after OPK! Or maybe it's just clomid!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lou you will ovulate this month and you will get a BFP positive at the end of your 2ww..I am bossing you around. LOL. Sorry your having a tough day...I know this is so frustrating and I am so sorry that we are all having to go through it but I pray every day that we all get a baby..I bet God chuckles at me when I say and Please be there for my bnb girls and give them the babies they deserves...he is probably like bnb?? what is that?? 

I didn't use the frer I bought but did use a ic this afternoon when I got home and it was a BFN!! I also called made a new doc appt and I am going to ask for a hsg to be done.. as I think this will be my last cycle of clomid can I still stay on with you ladies??


----------



## TySonNMe

reedsgirl...I think that's a good idea. I'm surprised your doc didn't do it before prescribing Clomid. If you have a blocked tubes then the Clomid isn't going to help much obviously! A plus to having an HSG is that your fertility supposedly increases for a few months afterwards. Best of luck to you!

LouLou...I thought you ovulate 12-48 hours after a positive OPK. Are you being monitored?


----------



## natp18

Hello Everyone

Hope you dont mind me posting here, I usally use the stillbirth loss forum and TTC after a loss after loosing my baby angels.
I was diagnoised with PCOS in December after a hycosy and bloods came back that I wasnt ovulating. I was refused Clomid in December as Doc wanted me to loose 35 lb first,well after strict diet I managed to loose 37 lb in the last couple of months. I went to my fertility appointment today to have my weight done,luckily they handed over the prescription for Clomid 50mg and advised that they will do folicle checking and injections if I have 2 ripe eggs. Just waiting for AF which isnt due until 8th March arghhhhhh. Not sure what to expect or how successful it will be. Any advice on Clomid would be very much apprechiated

Thanks
Nat xxx


----------



## babyloulou

no- only 21 day bloods- which are only useful if you've ovulated around day 14 of a cycle x


----------



## babyloulou

welcome Nat. Hope your stay is short and sweet. So sorry about your losses xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi Nat...sorry for your losses hun :hugs: I hope you wait flies by.

Lou, can you call the nurse and see what he/she thinks? Maybe they can advise you or move your test back a few days?


----------



## bbdreams

Okay girls. I am sure that some of you have a lot more experience with Clomid than I do. I have been off birth control for just over a year and I was just BDing like normal and waiting to see what happened and nothing...so my doc put me on clomid last cycle. I got pos. opk's seven days in a row and then I stopped testing..does anyone else have any experience with this? Is it normal to have an lh surge so many days on clomid?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tysonnme...I am a tubal reversal patient and I did have a prenancy in Oct that unfortunatly was a chemical and we had talked about doing one the month I got the BFP...then he said that showed everything was working fine do said I didn't need it...but this was also the same doc who has had me on clomid for 7 cycles with no montoring at all!! So we will see.. 

Nate so so sorry for you loss. Welcome and hope your stay with us is short!!

bbdreams what days are you on clomid?? What days did you start testing with your opk? And did you know that clomid can gave you a false poisitive if you test to soon?? GOod lucK..

How is everyone today ladies??


----------



## mrssunshine78

i use a fertility monitor and i had less high days than what i normally get, think clomid affects people differently.

i'm 6 dpo today and have been getting little pains where my ovaries are, i know kissy has mentioned this, i'm trying not to get too hopeful, i just really want a bfp!! hubby is trying to be positive, but i just keep getting really negative all the time and feeling tearful - do you think this is still the clomid?

thanks

xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes it very well could be..clomid is to stimulate your ovaried to produce your egg...or I think..where is NurseKel when we need her?? LOL She can probably answer better than I can but I think I am correct


----------



## bbdreams

reedsgirl1138 said:


> bbdreams what days are you on clomid?? What days did you start testing with your opk? And did you know that clomid can gave you a false poisitive if you test to soon?? GOod lucK..
> 
> How is everyone today ladies??

I am supposed to be on clomid days 3-7, but I forgot to get the med yesterday on CD3 so the doc said I should go ahead and take it CD4-8. Last month I started testing on CD10 and didn't get a real positive until CD17-23... it could have been pos longer than that but I stopped testing. I know that testing so soon can give a false pos, but i didn't think that it should effect cd17. Idk. Before taking BC my periods were always 28 days, but they have been all over the place since I stopped taking it. This last cycle was 30 days and the closes to a normal period I have had in a couple years before this last one I had bleeding between periods every month... Well, sorry ladies I am just rambling now as I do not want to overwhelm DH with all of this and I have no one else to share with.


----------



## TySonNMe

reedsgirl...that is odd to be on Clomid so long without any help from the doctor...I thought you were only supposed to be on it for 6 months...you would think that after 2-3 months they'd start monitoring you...can you ask to be monitored? Are you seeing an GYN or RE?

bb...I hope this is you month, but honestly I have no clue about + OPKs over several days. Do you have PCOS?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

bbdreams said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> bbdreams what days are you on clomid?? What days did you start testing with your opk? And did you know that clomid can gave you a false poisitive if you test to soon?? GOod lucK..
> 
> How is everyone today ladies??
> 
> I am supposed to be on clomid days 3-7, but I forgot to get the med yesterday on CD3 so the doc said I should go ahead and take it CD4-8. Last month I started testing on CD10 and didn't get a real positive until CD17-23... it could have been pos longer than that but I stopped testing. I know that testing so soon can give a false pos, but i didn't think that it should effect cd17. Idk. Before taking BC my periods were always 28 days, but they have been all over the place since I stopped taking it. This last cycle was 30 days and the closes to a normal period I have had in a couple years before this last one I had bleeding between periods every month... Well, sorry ladies I am just rambling now as I do not want to overwhelm DH with all of this and I have no one else to share with.Click to expand...

Ramble away sweetie that is what we are here for!! I would think that far past your last pill you should be safe to say that the test should be accurate. What kind of opks are using?? I am sorry your having a rough go. Can you maybe call your doc and ask him if its possible to have that kind of surge? Are you doing bbt?? I know I am guilty of not doing bbt and I do the opk only they only detect the surge but that doesn't garauntee we OV..it is all so overwhelming!!


----------



## bbdreams

reedsgirl1138 said:


> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> bbdreams what days are you on clomid?? What days did you start testing with your opk? And did you know that clomid can gave you a false poisitive if you test to soon?? GOod lucK..
> 
> How is everyone today ladies??
> 
> I am supposed to be on clomid days 3-7, but I forgot to get the med yesterday on CD3 so the doc said I should go ahead and take it CD4-8. Last month I started testing on CD10 and didn't get a real positive until CD17-23... it could have been pos longer than that but I stopped testing. I know that testing so soon can give a false pos, but i didn't think that it should effect cd17. Idk. Before taking BC my periods were always 28 days, but they have been all over the place since I stopped taking it. This last cycle was 30 days and the closes to a normal period I have had in a couple years before this last one I had bleeding between periods every month... Well, sorry ladies I am just rambling now as I do not want to overwhelm DH with all of this and I have no one else to share with.Click to expand...
> 
> Ramble away sweetie that is what we are here for!! I would think that far past your last pill you should be safe to say that the test should be accurate. What kind of opks are using?? I am sorry your having a rough go. Can you maybe call your doc and ask him if its possible to have that kind of surge? Are you doing bbt?? I know I am guilty of not doing bbt and I do the opk only they only detect the surge but that doesn't garauntee we OV..it is all so overwhelming!!Click to expand...

I was using first response opks not digital. I did call the doc and she wasn't in, but the nurse said that it is possible to have a surge that long and she wasn't concerned about it at all. I just wish I could have talked to the actual doc. I have been trying to do bbt, but every morning I forget and am up and about before I remember. Hopefully I will start remembering to do bbt and I will get a clearer pic of what is going on. Also, someone asked if I had PCOS and to my knowledge I do not... would the doc be able to see if I had that from a regular exam?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

TySonNMe said:


> reedsgirl...that is odd to be on Clomid so long without any help from the doctor...I thought you were only supposed to be on it for 6 months...you would think that after 2-3 months they'd start monitoring you...can you ask to be monitored? Are you seeing an GYN or RE?
> 
> bb...I hope this is you month, but honestly I have no clue about + OPKs over several days. Do you have PCOS?

Just a GYN...have to wait a year of ttc before I can be referred to a RE...which is right around the corner.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

bbdreams said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> bbdreams what days are you on clomid?? What days did you start testing with your opk? And did you know that clomid can gave you a false poisitive if you test to soon?? GOod lucK..
> 
> How is everyone today ladies??
> 
> I am supposed to be on clomid days 3-7, but I forgot to get the med yesterday on CD3 so the doc said I should go ahead and take it CD4-8. Last month I started testing on CD10 and didn't get a real positive until CD17-23... it could have been pos longer than that but I stopped testing. I know that testing so soon can give a false pos, but i didn't think that it should effect cd17. Idk. Before taking BC my periods were always 28 days, but they have been all over the place since I stopped taking it. This last cycle was 30 days and the closes to a normal period I have had in a couple years before this last one I had bleeding between periods every month... Well, sorry ladies I am just rambling now as I do not want to overwhelm DH with all of this and I have no one else to share with.Click to expand...
> 
> Ramble away sweetie that is what we are here for!! I would think that far past your last pill you should be safe to say that the test should be accurate. What kind of opks are using?? I am sorry your having a rough go. Can you maybe call your doc and ask him if its possible to have that kind of surge? Are you doing bbt?? I know I am guilty of not doing bbt and I do the opk only they only detect the surge but that doesn't garauntee we OV..it is all so overwhelming!!Click to expand...
> 
> I was using first response opks not digital. I did call the doc and she wasn't in, but the nurse said that it is possible to have a surge that long and she wasn't concerned about it at all. I just wish I could have talked to the actual doc. I have been trying to do bbt, but every morning I forget and am up and about before I remember. Hopefully I will start remembering to do bbt and I will get a clearer pic of what is going on. Also, someone asked if I had PCOS and to my knowledge I do not... would the doc be able to see if I had that from a regular exam?Click to expand...

I am not sure about the PCOS..I think there is test that they do to confirm it. To be honest I had no luck with the fr opk or the answer the only ones that I have had luck with are the ic cheapies from earlypregnancytest.com. Hope that helps!! God bless dear


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls- well my temperature has only gone up slightly this morning- so I think I might be out this month :cry:

F hasn't given me a coverline though which doesn't help when trying to figure my temps out!!


----------



## megs79

Hi Lou - maybe you just are delayed? If I have ovulated this month, it was day 20 but when I used to ovulate regularly it was sometimes even later than this. Plus, isn't there a 'slow rise' pattern in some women after ovulating? x


----------



## babyloulou

I'mm hoping it is just a slow rise Megs and that I go up tomorrow. I have an appt with my Ob Gyn in the morning (it's been brought forward from April)- he will just double my dosage if I'm not showing ovulation! But I ovulated fine on 50mg last month- I actually ovulated on CD14 last cycle! I'm hoping I know by my temp in the morning so I can tell him for definite whether I have and can then beg for my CD21 blood test to be moved to a later day (supposed to have the blood test on Friday)


----------



## VickyLou

Hi Girls not been in for awhile been posting in other places.

Just had a read through and seems like theres alot of people in the same boat as me and im hoping someone will be able to help.

I dont do temps or opks (too stressfull and have disturbed sleep every night so temps wounldnt be good)
I had my second scan yesterday and had a follicle at 20mm which they say is ready to pop. They told me to bd today and friday and thats it. But i have worked it out from last month and i shouldnt ovulate til saturday so i think i should bd on saturday and sunday aswel?? I have been having really bad cramps in the left side for about 3 days now but only watery cm. I explained this to the clinic yesterday and they said ovulation is about to happen. 
If i was to do an opk now would it show anything or would it be pointless cause i havent done any the rest of the month?

Hope all you girls are well and march will be our month for BFP.

Tysonnme to confirm PCOS your doc needs to do bloods and maybe an internal scan to look at the overies for cyst. It might not show up straight away so they need to keep testing. It took 2 years to diagnose me properly.
Have you got any of the side affects of pcos??

baby dust to all of you xxx

:dust:


----------



## megs79

Hi Vickylou - I would give opks a go if I were you. I've never had success with them at all until this month when I randomly did one and it was positive. It might help indicate where you're at (although you could miss it - don't be discouraged if you don't get a positive, I've only had 1 before and that was a few days back)

I had pcos diagnosed on my second scan. I don't have any side effects from it other than no periods. 

Hope this helps! x


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks for the reply megs. I will look into getting some more strips as ust noticed the ones i have are out of date. Hopefully ill get a positive.

Thanks again xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

VickyLou said:


> Hi Girls not been in for awhile been posting in other places.
> 
> Just had a read through and seems like theres alot of people in the same boat as me and im hoping someone will be able to help.
> 
> I dont do temps or opks (too stressfull and have disturbed sleep every night so temps wounldnt be good)
> I had my second scan yesterday and had a follicle at 20mm which they say is ready to pop. They told me to bd today and friday and thats it. But i have worked it out from last month and i shouldnt ovulate til saturday so i think i should bd on saturday and sunday aswel?? I have been having really bad cramps in the left side for about 3 days now but only watery cm. I explained this to the clinic yesterday and they said ovulation is about to happen.
> If i was to do an opk now would it show anything or would it be pointless cause i havent done any the rest of the month?
> 
> Hope all you girls are well and march will be our month for BFP.
> 
> Tysonnme to confirm PCOS your doc needs to do bloods and maybe an internal scan to look at the overies for cyst. It might not show up straight away so they need to keep testing. It took 2 years to diagnose me properly.
> Have you got any of the side affects of pcos??
> 
> baby dust to all of you xxx
> 
> :dust:


Hi vickylou
when i had my scans one of my follicles was 14mm and the nurse i spoke to said that you usually ovulate when the follicle is 18-20mm so it looks like yours is ready to burst!! why not bd sat and sun anyway just for fun! ttc takes all the fun out of it in my opinion

xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey VickyLou...I don't have PCOS. I think I was replying to someone else who thought they might have PCOS. I would give OPKs a try...unlike BBT, you don't really need to do them all month long. From personal experience, it is best to do them 2 or 3 timesa day to catch your surge. I caught mine at 10:30 at night this month. Good luck!


----------



## babyloulou

Well my Ovusoft database (the one I have always used- only use FF as well so I can link to it on here) has marked todays temp as "just" above the coverline and is saying I ovulated on CD17!!! FF is still showing me as having not ovulated. I bloody hate all this not knowing!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I would say go with the one you know best...I have been reading in several places this month that FF is changing people's Ov dates like crazy so it sounds like maybe there is something going on with that sight!! FX that you OV and caught the eggy!!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm so hoping so Reedsgirl- guess I'll find out tomorrow when I get tomorrow's temp.

Anything happening with you? I see you're on CD27- any symptoms?


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies how are we all tonight? 
i will go read back and catch up in a min, i have been poorly the last few days with food poisoning
i feel like i been kicked in the guts again ,ovaries swelling very nicely, 2nd high on my monitor today so i reckon i will get my peak friday ish, usually 2 highs then peak but i reckon its too early to be getting my egg on cd 12 lol so hoping to last out till cd13 when the egg should be a good mature size, however stopped feeling sick and the food poisoning is passing so thats good news


----------



## hedgewitch

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Tysonnme...I am a tubal reversal patient and I did have a prenancy in Oct that unfortunatly was a chemical and we had talked about doing one the month I got the BFP...then he said that showed everything was working fine do said I didn't need it...but this was also the same doc who has had me on clomid for 7 cycles with no montoring at all!! So we will see..
> 
> Nate so so sorry for you loss. Welcome and hope your stay with us is short!!
> 
> bbdreams what days are you on clomid?? What days did you start testing with your opk? And did you know that clomid can gave you a false poisitive if you test to soon?? GOod lucK..
> 
> How is everyone today ladies??

i'm a tubal reversal too and a one tube wonder lol


----------



## hedgewitch

natp18 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Hope you dont mind me posting here, I usally use the stillbirth loss forum and TTC after a loss after loosing my baby angels.
> I was diagnoised with PCOS in December after a hycosy and bloods came back that I wasnt ovulating. I was refused Clomid in December as Doc wanted me to loose 35 lb first,well after strict diet I managed to loose 37 lb in the last couple of months. I went to my fertility appointment today to have my weight done,luckily they handed over the prescription for Clomid 50mg and advised that they will do folicle checking and injections if I have 2 ripe eggs. Just waiting for AF which isnt due until 8th March arghhhhhh. Not sure what to expect or how successful it will be. Any advice on Clomid would be very much apprechiated
> 
> Thanks
> Nat xxx

hey hun
i have seen you on the stillbirth forum and i am sorry that you lost your angels, i myself have lost 16 between 8-12 weeks, then a ten week old ectopic and then i lost my Lilly-Maye in july two weeks before she was due to be born by c-section all consecutively so i can completely understand how hard it is for you, i am a newbie on this thread too but the girls here have made me feel so welcome, i hope your stay is a short one hun


----------



## hedgewitch

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I would say go with the one you know best...I have been reading in several places this month that FF is changing people's Ov dates like crazy so it sounds like maybe there is something going on with that sight!! FX that you OV and caught the eggy!!

yeah last month FF changed my ov date every day and then when i began this cycle it then went crazy and put it a completely new date for me, also it set my coverline ridiculously high


----------



## xkissyx

evening ladies.... 

i had the 21 day bloods done today n the hospital got it first time so hopefully will only have 2 bruises this month hehe ... i had yet another flat temp today thats 4 days in a row now i'm getting a little worried about it am guessin its yet another anovulatory cycle .. still got the odd ovary pain n ache and lots of creamy cm .....

lou hun FF don't put ovulation on untill 3 temp rises so i reckon FF will confirm it tomz xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lou I have had a BFN on frer and this morning and I have a doc appt today to see about getting a HSG done to make sure my tubes actually opened and all is well. I don't think he will actually do it today but to at least schedule on int the next week or so will be great as AF is due friday/sat at the lastest. 

Hedgewitch so sorry for all your losses..What a inspiration you are to keep up the PMA.
Did only one of your tubes open during the surgery or did you lose it with the etopic? I will add you to my prayer list that you will get your mircle soon!

Kissy when will you get your results back?? I have everything crossed that is comes back that you have OV!!


----------



## xkissyx

thanks hun xx i really hope we all get our bfp's soon as am sure kel is getting a little lonely hehe ..... 

is anybody else getting the cwcm? my hormones seem to be stable according to my chart fingers crossed i finally ovulated will know for sure by monday if the results are back by then xx


----------



## hedgewitch

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Lou I have had a BFN on frer and this morning and I have a doc appt today to see about getting a HSG done to make sure my tubes actually opened and all is well. I don't think he will actually do it today but to at least schedule on int the next week or so will be great as AF is due friday/sat at the lastest.
> 
> Hedgewitch so sorry for all your losses..What a inspiration you are to keep up the PMA.
> Did only one of your tubes open during the surgery or did you lose it with the etopic? I will add you to my prayer list that you will get your mircle soon!
> 
> Kissy when will you get your results back?? I have everything crossed that is comes back that you have OV!!

hey hun, i was 23 when i was sterilised, i was in a violent relationship and i had 3 kids by this point so i figured it was best to have it done, i then had the sense to get out of it and then a few years later i met my hubby, so we decided after being together 3 years we wanted to try for a baby, had the op done and was told my tubes were clear and open but when i had my stents removed it got stuck in my right tube and i was sure then something was wrong, so anyway when i had the ectopic i lost my right tube, they said it was so damaged it should never have been reversed, they had also retrieved 3 clips thats were originally on my tube that had just been left there when they had reversed it.
so i had a HSG after that and they said that my left tube was corkscrewed and had also been blocked and the HSG had cleared it, got caught with Lilly-Maye the next cycle. also on the HSG they found another 2 clips on my left side just near my ovary, so now i am going to have to have them removed but they are reluctant to touch them as i am ttc and they don't know what damage it will do but as i need an MRI scan rather urgently i am in a bit of a pickle 
so i went last week for a HSG and my tube was blocked again so 3 cycles clomid wasted, so here's hoping i may be in with a good chance now lol


----------



## babyloulou

My CM has been crazy today Kissy- it's thick, white creamy lotion like CM. There is loads of it- it's what making me think I haven't ovulated as it dried up last month like it should.

When do you get the results Kissy?? I really hope it's better news for you this cycle! And yes I hope I get a high temp tomorrow to show I have ovulated! I have everything crossed for it!! 

there's still time for your BFP reedsgirl! Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## xkissyx

they should be back monday and i really do want some better news but even if it rises a little will be better than nothing ... before clomid it was 0.9 n then 50mg it was 2.2 so maybe get a 5 this time hehe xx


----------



## babyloulou

I'm sure you'll have ovulated this time! Your temps are loads better for a start xxx


----------



## xkissyx

i think i have i just remain a little questionable as to weather i have or not ...

i've noticed more spots over the past few days like proper teenage spots yet another loving side effect of clomid ... i was googling online about creamy cm and spots n seems that an increase in progesterone cancause the cwcm so looking good so far for ovulation xx


----------



## hedgewitch

xkissyx said:


> they should be back monday and i really do want some better news but even if it rises a little will be better than nothing ... before clomid it was 0.9 n then 50mg it was 2.2 so maybe get a 5 this time hehe xx

what are the levels meant to be? i was told over 30 is that right?


----------



## babyloulou

Really?? That makes me a bit more hopeful about my creamy CM too then Kissy! :winkwink:


----------



## NurseKel

Loulou and Kissy, sounding very promising for you two! Just fyi...I had tons of creamy white CM before my BFP. Pretty disgusting but what ever gets us there, right? LOL
And yes...........I am getting very lonely. Hehehe. Unfortunately, I had two bump buddies but one of them lost her bean on Monday. It is heartbreaking to see how many ladies on here have lost their beans. I just can't imagine what that must be like. 
Also, I can't remember which girlie had the scan with the 20mm follicle but my opinion is to STOP peeing on sticks. LOL If you had a scan and you know that eggy is sitting there then just BD once a day throughout your next 3-5 days. I never got what is considered a positive OPK and said to heck with it. LOL


----------



## hedgewitch

NurseKel said:


> Loulou and Kissy, sounding very promising for you two! Just fyi...I had tons of creamy white CM before my BFP. Pretty disgusting but what ever gets us there, right? LOL
> And yes...........I am getting very lonely. Hehehe. Unfortunately, I had two bump buddies but one of them lost her bean on Monday. It is heartbreaking to see how many ladies on here have lost their beans. I just can't imagine what that must be like.
> Also, I can't remember which girlie had the scan with the 20mm follicle but my opinion is to STOP peeing on sticks. LOL If you had a scan and you know that eggy is sitting there then just BD once a day throughout your next 3-5 days. I never got what is considered a positive OPK and said to heck with it. LOL

so sorry to hear about your bump buddy,xx


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you hedgewitch. I am sorry to hear about the journey you've had to get here as well. I have come to realize over the last weeks that I was truly blessed with my pregnancy with my DD. I just enjoyed it and never worried about anything. Kind of an ignorance is bliss I suppose. And now being on this site, I am shocked at how many ladies have had multiple losses. It breaks my heart and makes me so worried and nervous about this pregnancy. I'm doing pretty good at pep talking myself though b/c I am pretty sure this will be my last baby and I want to really enjoy every day of the pregnancy.


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks NurseKel- I hope we're all joining you soon xxx


----------



## xkissyx

me 2 i want lots of bump buddies when i finally get there ... 

Sam your right the level is 30+ and a little higher when on clomid but i don't ovulate so take whatever i can get xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening my clomid buddies..I went to my appt and as expected he took me off the clomid as I had already been on it 7 cycles with no luck. I am still on my metformin and will continue to take a prenatal vitamin. I do have a hsg scheduled for March 5 which will be cd 7. The witch is due to show up on friday/sat at the latest. I kinda think after this test this will be my last visit with him as he tends to make me feel like this is a hopeless cause. He pretty much told me that if my tubes are blocked there is nothing that can be done and that doing bbt is just a added stress cause it doesn't show Ov until after. So onto March and a new hope!!

Hedge I am so sorry for the journey you have been on. I am so glad you left that situation and found you a good man. So if my tubes are blocked this procedure could possibly open them??

Kissy and Lou I am so hoping you two are our BFP for this month!! FX for you guys!!

Hello NurseKel so sorry about your bump buddy. I am glad to hear your progressing well and yes enjoy everyday of your pregnancy!


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you Reedsgirl. I hope for the best for you and I am a big believer in having the right doctor. If having a baby is important to you it should be just as important to he/she as well. So, if you have any doubt at all about your doctor....get a better one.:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies can I stay on with you even though I am no longer on clomid? I would still love to share this journey with you all


----------



## xkissyx

i agree reeds hun get a different doctor ... i went through 5 GP's to get to one that would listen to me and not blame it on me being overweight i think i'm really lucky to have such a supporting doctor who listens and trusts me when i say something isn't right ... 

ladies i did a test this morning it's still very early but i just can't help myself here's the link ...
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...6-line-spotters-needed-do-u-see-anything.html 

please do stay hun i wouldn't like to see you go xx


----------



## TySonNMe

reedsgirl I agree with NurseKel...if your doc isn't on the same page as you then you should find a new one. Do you have to stick with the same doc to be reffered to an RE after your one year is up? I had an HSG last month and it can flush your tubes and move some debris out of the way. I also heard that it can make the cilia in your tube stand up and that helps move the eggies along. It was also a very painful experience for me, but I'm happy I did it.


----------



## NurseKel

Kissy hun, I know it sounds dumb but what am I looking at in that link? Is is a positive OPK or were you using it for a pregnancy test? Sorry if I seem lost but I have seen quite a few women on here say they use OPKs for HPT.


----------



## xkissyx

it's a pregnancy test ... blue for hpt and green for opk usually xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

TySonNMe said:


> reedsgirl I agree with NurseKel...if your doc isn't on the same page as you then you should find a new one. Do you have to stick with the same doc to be reffered to an RE after your one year is up? I had an HSG last month and it can flush your tubes and move some debris out of the way. I also heard that it can make the cilia in your tube stand up and that helps move the eggies along. It was also a very painful experience for me, but I'm happy I did it.

I am not sure..I sure hope not but if so then I am sure he will give me the referral just to get me out of his hair (or lack of it LOL). I really hope this test gives me the answer I am looking for and take some stress of what I feel every month thinking that there is something wrong with me. Dh had a SA done so we know he is okay. I can't help but think about when I had a mc before my son and was told that I wouldn't have any more as my uterous was inactive and my hormones was off balace and I wouldn't conceive again..but then went on to have my ds. So I am holding on to some hope and I think March will be a awesome month for all of us!! Thanks for letting me stay I have become pretty fond of all of you. 

Kissy I looked at your test I say its the start of a BFP!! YAY


----------



## xkissyx

i really hope so i thought i saw a line when i did it this morning and i talked to a fried who vulated day before me and she couldn't see anything so i thought i'd challenge the bnb ladies xx


----------



## NurseKel

Kissy, thank you for that. I have absolutely no experience with reading those. I definitely see a good line start. How many DPO do you think you are?


----------



## xkissyx

it's still really early 7dpo ... i won't be offended if you don't see a line xx


----------



## NurseKel

I definitely see the line, just not sure it's the right kind of line. Not sure if that makes any sense at all. ROFL So, we need a ticker that shows how many DPO you are so I can start hounding you when it gets to be pee on a stick time!:haha:


----------



## xkissyx

haha i think i get what you mean ... it showed up soon as the dye crossed it and also pic was takin within the time limit but it might be an evap just don't want to get my hopes up ...

just for you kel i've added my dpo xx


----------



## TySonNMe

reedsgirl, do you ovulate on your own? The thing is it seems like your doc is doing it kind of backwards (but I'm no medical professional). He's taking you off Clomid and doing an HSG...if the HSG proves your open and clear then what?


----------



## NurseKel

Awww...thanks Kissy! I try to keep track of everyone and what day they're on but geesh, it gets a little hard. I would blame it on the pregnancy fog but being old and senile doesn't help either. LOL At least when I stalk you guys I don't pay as much attention to my own ticker dragging along. Hehehe


----------



## hedgewitch

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hedge I am so sorry for the journey you have been on. I am so glad you left that situation and found you a good man. So if my tubes are blocked this procedure could possibly open them??

hey hun, so sorry to hear you have come off the clomid but it isn't over till they give you the same as me an "expiration date " lol. 
i had a HSG in oct/nov 2008 and got caught immediately that following ovulaton with LM on one tube, when i went this time my tube was blocked again, they put the dye in and it didn't shift so she forced another load through and it suddenly gave, their terminology, it was full of Gunk!! she showed me all the pictures afterward and i could see the tube completely and utterly blocked up, solid, then you saw it give and the dye just shot through which is apparently what my pain was, but it was worth getting it done in my eyes, 20 seconds of pain and some cramps afterward for some women me included and i am now here with an unblocked tube hoping for a BFP before i turn mouldly lol
i think that you may be in with a good chance hun and also when i was talking to my OB/GYN about the HSG she said even the docs don't know why but 99% of women who have unexplained infertility and have it done actually get caught not long after so i have every faith you will be reporting a BFP before the year is out https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ladies can I stay on with you even though I am no longer on clomid? I would still love to share this journey with you all

i would be offended if you left now lol, i would think it was me you were trying to avoidhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_44.gif my expiration date isn't catching you know......https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

xkissyx said:


> i agree reeds hun get a different doctor ... i went through 5 GP's to get to one that would listen to me and not blame it on me being overweight i think i'm really lucky to have such a supporting doctor who listens and trusts me when i say something isn't right ...
> 
> ladies i did a test this morning it's still very early but i just can't help myself here's the link ...
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...6-line-spotters-needed-do-u-see-anything.html
> 
> please do stay hun i wouldn't like to see you go xx

ok maybe i have just given myself line eye but i swear there is something there on the inverted one, woohoo keeping my fingers crossed for you hun


----------



## hedgewitch

TySonNMe said:


> reedsgirl, do you ovulate on your own? The thing is it seems like your doc is doing it kind of backwards (but I'm no medical professional). He's taking you off Clomid and doing an HSG...if the HSG proves your open and clear then what?

my thoughts exactly!!


----------



## xkissyx

good day ladies ... how are we all feeling today?

thank-you all for looking at my pics i also have line eye now hehe ....

my temp shot up this morning and my cm has gone sticky , still got the pains but now low down in my pelvis and still have delicate sides xx


----------



## hedgewitch

xkissyx said:


> good day ladies ... how are we all feeling today?
> 
> thank-you all for looking at my pics i also have line eye now hehe ....
> 
> my temp shot up this morning and my cm has gone sticky , still got the pains but now low down in my pelvis and still have delicate sides xx

ah the joy of clomid pain and delicate sides, i am at the stage of the having been kicked by a horse feeling, as predicted got my third high today, usually i only get 2 then peak but i had a sneaky feeling i would not get my peak on the third day which i am actually pleased about as i figure the longer it takes, the more mature the egg
so judging by the way i feel today i reckon i will get my peak tomorrow or saturday and then i am looking forward to a few days pain free lol, really hoping you get your BFP this cycle hun and its looking good!!


----------



## xkissyx

hehe i know that feeling i was blaming my OH last cycle for it .... i'm just going to relax now and ride it out till monday when i hopefully get the results back ... i just dislike the waiting xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hello girls- how are we all today- just been reading and catching up (computers were down at school so I had to wait until I got home)

I have been for my appt today with the Ob Gyn (managed to get the April appt this month so I could talk to him properly)- it went quite well. He is very happy with what's happening! He was quite annoyed that his secretary told me "30" was a bad progesterone level last month! (hope I haven't got her in trouble!:wacko:) He said it was a fine number. :winkwink:

He agreed with me that I have ovulated on CD17 this month (temp went right up this morning) and he explained to me that the CD21 tests can be done at my discretion and do not have to be done on day21- I was very impressed with this as I know most doctors insist on the CD21 being the right day. He says at least 7 days after ovulation is the only rule he wants following. He cancelled my CD21 test tomorrow, did a CD20 test while I was there (just as an extra) and re-booked me in for another on Weds.

He also explained OH's 2 lots of SA results to us more clearly and I have now figured out the percentages- OH's motility is 26% all together (normal has to be over 30%)- so it wasn't too bad at all (in his first test his motility was 11%). His morphology was 2% off normal as well, which I never realised before- his count is fine though! The Ob Gyn did agree to let OH do a third test to see how things are now (he has kept up all the lifestyle changes and is sure his levels will have improved even more!)

And finally... best of all - he has said he wants me to do the next 4 cycles of 50mg with a CD21 test each month. He will then see me in 4 months if I haven't conceived and let me have another 3 months on 100mg. (he reckons 6 months on 50, then 3 on 100 is perfectly safe) - then IVF/ICSI if it doesn't work! He said he will keep a very close eye on my progesterone levels in the mean time and put me up to 100mg sooner if ovulation stops.

So quite happy today- I really like him- he is so positive and more avenues seem to open up every time we see him!! Appointment always take 3 times as long as they should cos he likes to explain things and doesn't rush! (means you have to wait ages for your appt though! We were an hour and 20 mins late going in!) :flower:

Have you done another test Kissy? It's still really early though so still loads of time xx :kiss:


----------



## TySonNMe

LouLou...I'm so glad you had a great visit with the doctor...you and your doc's plan sounds great!! Fx for you this month!! :dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay so glad you had a good dc visit Lou!!

Well here is the thing with me ladies...I am not sure if I OV on my own. I had my tubes reversed in April 29, 09 in Chapel Hill, NC. I was told to go to my regular GYN when I got back to check for my healing and any complications I may had...Well I finally got in to see him June 5 and told him what was going on and that I wanted to have a baby and he gave me 50mg of clomid and 2000mg of metformin. I didn't OV in July or never gt a positive opk (I know now that could mean nothing) so I called and went back in and from July on I was on 100mg of clomid. After my chemical pregnancy I did take a break frm the clomid but I also didn't track anything that month so...basically I feel like I am back to square one and figuring out what my body is going to do...and well I wish AF would actually hurry up and get here so I can get started!! LOL


----------



## xkissyx

yayyyy lou so glad your happier and the appointment went great :flower: xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Wow reedsgirl...I would definitely asked to be monitored then. I think that once you get referred to an RE though they would do all that anyways.


----------



## NurseKel

Loulou, I am excited for you! I think from what you said, your doctor is going to be really great for you. It makes all the difference in the world with the right doctor and I think you have a great start with him.
Reedsgirl, I'm not sure with your situation what to do. I would definitely say with your history you need some close monitoring on Clomid. It's just my opinion but I think your risk for ruptured tubes and etopic would be higher than a female who had never had a tubal. 
Hedgewitch (and all my other girls) I want you to feel like you've been beat up and have those awful AF like cramps. However, I want them to be from being preggers instead of the damned ol Clomid! LOL


----------



## babyloulou

undefined


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks everyone- i do feel loads better- from both the appt and my temp going up. Any news from anyone else? Any symptoms anyone...


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, you chart is looking good! :thumbup: I'm still having some cramping and sore nipples. Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies ... i have crampin headaches tender sides n the odd boob pain creamy cm bad appetite and also an addiction to using hpt's haha did another 1 this afternoon n posted it on ma thread xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening girls...I am due for AF tomorrow and okay this sounds weird but I have a feeling she is not going to show. I am ready and prepared cause I am ready to move on from this cycle...but I don't feel like I normally do before she gets here does that make any sense?? I am sure its all in my head that last minute hope that I always get but still this feels different so I guess we will see.

Thanks for all the advice and yes I agree I should have been monitored more and to be honest when I told him again yesterday I was a tr patient he seemed shocked like he didn't know that. I don't know. I just want this test done and then after I get the results I will go from there.


----------



## Jennifer8

reedsgirl good luck for tomorrow! Hopefully af won't show! x


----------



## NurseKel

Hey ladies! Hope all is well.
Reedsgirl, I know exactly what you mean about not feeling like AF is gonna show. I always get classic PMS symptoms and when they are missing I know something is up. LOL 
Kissy, I'm really thinking it is looking good for you honey!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thx Jennifer 8...weird as it sounds I hope she does show up if I am not preggo. I am ready to get on with the next cycle. Crazy aren't I?? LOL Ijust have had a pretty overwhelming month and I want some answers.


----------



## TySonNMe

Fx for you reedsgirl!


----------



## VickyLou

Hey girls just been catching up.

Kissy i see a line hopefully BFP for you this month :dust:

reedsgirl sorry you have been taken off clomid. Sounds like you do need to change your doctor if you have had 7 rounds of clomid with no monitoring. Hopefully you will get some answers soon.

Does it matter what time you have sex? I was told i had to have it yesterday (wednesday) but didnt manage it till 1am in the morning (thursday). Im convinced i have ovulated already cause i had really bad cramps for 3-4 days, yesterday they were really bad but then suddenly went, (tmi info but i have also been very constapated this last week so i dont no if the pains were from that).I have not had any creamy stringy cm though like i usually do every month?? Any we bd lastnight will bd again tomorrow and then again on sat and sun. Hopefully that should do it??? 

Hope everyone else is ok and not getting to upset or stressed.

lots of babydust to all

:dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Clomid can dry up your cm sweetie and this is your 2nd cycle right?? That sounds like a good pattern to me. Good Luck!!


----------



## VickyLou

No huni its my first cycle of clomid, thats what i thought but cm was wet and sticky a few days ago so i thought it would turn creamy so i could defernatly pin point ovulation but no lol. Hopefully the days we bd i will catch it. Long wait ahead though not due AF til 18th march unless the clomid shortens my cycle.

Thanks chick xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sorry dear read your ticker wrong...my eyes are crude tonight.


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, gosh its quiet here today, hope you are all ok 

for me cd13 another high on the monitor and my temp went up??? https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_19_1.gifnot as tender when i got up this morning but feeling a little more tender now but still not as bad as it was?? also my boobs are so heavy and sore so now i have no idea what on earth is going on, maybe i won't actually ovulate this cycle which is a complete bummer seeing as i had my tube cleared, i thought i would have had a good strong one this month due to me going up to 100mg on the clomid and i most definately ovuated last month on 50mg, GRRRR.....https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_28.gifthe first month i got Matt actually wanting to make and effort and making all the moves and i don't ovulate, fluffin sods law that!! https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_14_6.gifso feeling rather confused and upset today, hope your day goes better my dearshttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_46.gif


----------



## megs79

Hi everyone,

Reedsgirl I agree that close monitoring could make a big difference to you and and I know what you mean about AF showing up as it's like starting from scratch again.

Lou that's great about the gyn, he sounds great. I tried to explain to mine about the day 21 tests with me but she said that's when I have to have it done next month. I ovulated on day 20 this month so it'll be pretty useless if it's the same. And I HATE blood tests!! But your guy sounds brilliant and worth the hour and 20 mins wait!

Vickylou, I reckon if you don't get a BFP this time then you should use opks next time as it might help you pinpoint the right time.

Kissy - have you done another test?! I could see something too on the last one.

I am 3 dpo and have twinges in both sides and VERY sore nipples. It's weird feeling things after so long with nothing going on. I've definitely ovulated so am really pleased - my first in nearly 2 years - it's progress!

x x x


----------



## megs79

Hedgewitch - it could be a random temp? I get quite a few of those! Don't lose hope, still got time this month x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls!! 

Tyson- I have the creamy CM (loads of it- was dry last month) and my boobs are killing me! They did after ovulation last month too though so I think that's just the clomid!

Megs- I am so happy for you! Yay for ovulation! That's half the way to a BFP! :happydance:

Reedsgirl- I am sorry you have been taken off the clomid- it seems strange that your doc is doing the HSG now instead of before!! :dohh:

Hedgewitch- it is most likely a random temperature! I get them all the time- last month I had a high above coverline line temp the day before I ovulated- then it went right down again for ovulation- and then back up again the next day! Don't give up! :hugs: I also agree with Megs that you should use OPKs next month- it makes it so much easier!

VickyLou- I don't think a few hours either way will make any difference at all- it's not an exact science and those sperm move fast! :thumbup:

Kissy- any news this morning?? Anyone heard from Sonya? Not heard from her for ages???


----------



## babyloulou

Oh forgot to add- my temp was up again this morning and FF gave me crosshairs!!:happydance:

FF reckons I ovulated on CD18- my Ovusoft TCOYF database thinks I ovulated on CD17! I think it was on day 17 personally and that day 18 was just a wacky low temp- but to be honest I don't mind which day I did as long as I did!! :happydance:


----------



## xkissyx

morning ladies (just about) ... 

sam hunni don't loose hope just yet there's still time to ovulate ...

wtg with the ovulation megs!! :flower: 

vicky i think u will have caught that little egg ...

lou how u feeling today? 

i did another test yesterday and put it on the thread have a look lou a few people say they can see a faint line so i'm really hoping its a faint and not a nasty evap xx


----------



## babyloulou

What's the thread Kissy?


----------



## xkissyx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...s-needed-do-u-see-anything-more-2nd-page.html

i did a test and thought i saw a faint line and so did another yesterday afternoon n think there's another line again xx


----------



## babyloulou

Not to worry- found it Kissy.

I think I can see something on the third picture down on the second lot you put on. Can't see anything on any others but that third one looks like it has pink on it!! Did the test fully develop- did you wait until all the pink had passed across it before taking the photo of it?? If you did then there is some colour there!!


----------



## xkissyx

yer i waited for it to pass to take the pic .... the 3rd pic is the first 1 but with higher contrast so you can see the line better ... suppose its just wait and see time so tempted to walk to boots n get some frer's but its raining pretty bad here so will just have to wait ... i'll start getting excited if it gets darker xx


----------



## babyloulou

Is it a definite pink line when you look at it in real life? I can always see the lines and were they should be- the indent is always quite clear. Can you see actual colour on it?


----------



## xkissyx

i can't rem and i threw the test away ... i ordered some more cheapies they should be here tomz so i'll test again and if the line shows again on there i'll defo go and get a frer xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi All

Just wanted to say how lovely it is to find other girlies in the same boat as me! Clomid month 2, just had 21 day bloods done but dont think I ov this month so a lil bit sad I had to be stuck with a needle! Boo! Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I think that's a good idea Kissy- it's still quite early so another day is probably a good day to do it. Your temperatures look really good though Kissy- I've just had a look- so much more "pattern-like" than your last months!! Mine seem a lot smoother so far too xx


----------



## babyloulou

Welcome Rudeollie - it's a nice bunch here so stick around! Did you ovulate your first month on CLomid? What makes you think you haven't this month? Are you charting/using OPKs?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Morning ladies! Well today is the day she is suppose to be here...no sign of her yet. Thinking I may bd with the dh to kick start her(tmi) but that usually works!! LOL. I am ready for her to arrive for once and she is being a stubborn b*tch!! ugh...It is wierd though cause I have no sypmtoms of her but did get a bit mody last night but I also had a headache. Well best of luck girls!! REady to see BFP on here!! Have a blessed day


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi babyloulou. I did ov last month but I decided not to use OPK's and just BD most of the month.:blush: Knew I was OV due to the pains. This month used opk's but only after work which I'm hoping, hence me not picking up a surge was too late, and that preseed and plenty of BD will do the trick! Had a few twinges around last weekend and now boths sides hurt, feel tired etc etc. Just hoping for theblood results BEFORE next friday!


----------



## babyloulou

It sounds like you could have ovulated then rudeollie- don't put too much scope on OPKs- they're only useful if they give you your positive. It's easy to miss the surge! Are you not charting your temps?


----------



## TySonNMe

I agree with LouLou rudeollie...I caught my surge at 10:30 at night this month...any other time I usually test around 2p.


----------



## Rudeollie

Im impossible when it comes to charting. I'm up at 4am every morning from either hot flushes (still) or crazy dreams.....So I dont think there very reliable. I did notice a drop and rise from last week to this one so maybe I did. I'll try a bit of your PM:flower:A I'm trying to take it all in my stide but its DH who's stressing the most. We've been told it'll be hard to conceive naturally as he has morph issues BUT we did it last year, it just wasnt mean to be. SO hoefully this will be our year hey!


----------



## babyloulou

Well we're here for you Rudeollie- welcome again xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Wow I am so moody tonight! Clomid moody! I am actually fearing for OH's safety!!


----------



## Jennifer8

babyloulou said:


> Wow I am so moody tonight! Clomid moody! I am actually fearing for OH's safety!!

I was like that the other night babyloulou. I think the DH did fear for his life! Lol.x


----------



## Rudeollie

Aw lou, bless you. My hubby safe when I get moody on clomid. Its everyone else that needs to watch out! Vent it out on here I say! You still need your OH remember hahaha!x


----------



## babyloulou

The problem is he is brill! So patient- so I think I take it out on him because I know I can! :blush::blush:


----------



## hedgewitch

babyloulou said:


> Wow I am so moody tonight! Clomid moody! I am actually fearing for OH's safety!!

its a bitch isn't it, i never had pms or anything but the clomid is awful, hubby calls them "my clomoods" lmao, "here we go again with a clomood" i hate it


----------



## Rudeollie

I know how you feel. Mine is too. At the moment he wont let me vac or lift stuff as he's worried it'll stop a little eggy from sticking. He's even been lurking around some sites this week picking up the lingo hahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

It's hell aint it!! Let's hope it is worth for us all xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Cloomoods Love it! Hahaha


----------



## babyloulou

Rudeollie said:


> I know how you feel. Mine is too. At the moment he wont let me vac or lift stuff as he's worried it'll stop a little eggy from sticking. He's even been lurking around some sites this week picking up the lingo hahaha!

Ha ha!! Mine hasn't gone that far!! he started to read the book I bought, but got bored! :haha: He gave up drinking and eating anything bad for him though when his S.A came back low the first tiime and is still keep it up so i can't complain! :thumbup: (or rather you'd think I couldn't complain but my "clomood" means it's all I do!)

**love the clomood word hedgewitch**

xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

its gotta be worth it surely, i mean in the 7 years we have been trying i have put myself and my body through so much, this journey has nearly killed me 3 times lol, i know i laugh but its not funny, the crazy shit we are willing to do to get our little baby we so desire, i went and had a tattoo done after Lilly-Maye died, it says everything i think and feel and when i feel i can't do this anymore, (which is every month lol) i look at it


it has to be worth it, i have lost so many precious babies and i have been slated so bad for wanting to keep trying, but after holding Lilly-Maye and seeing how perfect my little angel was how can i not want that? this tattoo says it all for me
it says
when the world says give up
hope whispers, one more time


----------



## babyloulou

Aww that's beautiful Hedgewitch! It just proves how strong and brave you are to keep going and believing. And as for everyone else- the only people that would say you shouldn't keep going are people who already have children and just don't understand xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

girls call me Sam, i love the name Hedgewitch as its my name when i do my magick spells lol but it sounds so formal lol


----------



## babyloulou

Ok Sam!! Lol! You need to put it in your siggy so we all know! What kind of magic spells do you do?


----------



## Rudeollie

Honestly Loulou. He had a bad result on a SA too but cos we m/c last year he decided we could do it again (after we sorted out my dodgy cycle - turned out to be pcos) and has now taken it on to be the ultimate soon to be daddy.....Vitamins, preseed, legs up the lot is down to him! I swear he'd do it all if possible! Hedgwitch I love the tattoo and words - lovely xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless him! That's lovely Rudeollie! I thought my OH was good until I read about yours xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

babyloulou said:


> Ok Sam!! Lol! You need to put it in your siggy so we all know! What kind of magic spells do you do?

allsorts of spells hun, there is a thread on here and got a lot of successes, well all fertility spells cast have produced pg apart from 3 lol, i didn't start the thread someone else did for all the ones who i had cast for, she hasn't updated it in a while though but she will do so you can see just how many there are lol
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/203144-hedgewitch-fertility-spell-support-thread.html


----------



## babyloulou

Wow that's amazing Sam! I've just scanned the first couple of pages- I'm gonna go for a read of the rest now! What do you do? Do people just ask you? Then what.....? I'm really interested xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

babyloulou said:


> Wow that's amazing Sam! I've just scanned the first couple of pages- I'm gonna go for a read of the rest now! What do you do? Do people just ask you? Then what.....? I'm really interested xxx

yeah lol, i am a fully trained witch lol, a Hedgewitch, its mostly herbs and stuff but i do lots of different things like charms, stones, poppets and things but only for good purposes, please don't people stop talking to me now lol, people seem to get worried when i admit this


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not gonna stop talking to you!!! I'm gonna start begging you for spells and lucky charms, etc... :winkwink:


----------



## hedgewitch

babyloulou said:


> I'm not gonna stop talking to you!!! I'm gonna start begging you for spells and lucky charms, etc... :winkwink:

lol, yey i got friends hehe, i will gladly cast for you, the next full moon is 28th so let me know if you want me to include you


----------



## bbdreams

I have all these strange symptoms!!! severe headache, can't sleep at night, these white bumps on my nipples (tmi-sorry), and very emotional (can cry at the drop of a hat right now) anyone else had these side effects with clomid? Is this normal????


----------



## NurseKel

BBdreams, unfortunately those are pretty textbook symptoms from Clomid. Also, pelvic cramping, hot flashes and severe moodiness. Sorry you're having to go through it but it will all be worth it in the end. Good luck! I don't know when you're taking your Clomid but I found taking it at bedtime really helped with a lot of the bad effects.


----------



## hedgewitch

bbdreams said:


> I have all these strange symptoms!!! severe headache, can't sleep at night, these white bumps on my nipples (tmi-sorry), and very emotional (can cry at the drop of a hat right now) anyone else had these side effects with clomid? Is this normal????

yup lol, very normal!! i know i have been very emotional too, waking up in the night sweating or too cold because i have been sweating, also the headaches, the sore boobs, nausea and clomoods lol, i feel like i have been kicked in the stomach for 3 weeks out of my 28day cycle so yeah all normal from what i've been told, but i will say this, it does get better the longer you are on it until you increase the dose, well thats my experience hun, hoping they ease for you soon


----------



## xkissyx

sam i remember you doing a casting for me unfortunatly it didn't work i feel the possitivity through tryin adn gave me a boost to carry on TTC and get more answers ....

sorry to hear that were all in for the side effects atm hoping things pick up soon 

i've also been in a clomood today just was very ratty n OH was irritating me i just kept getting very snappy for no reason xx


----------



## NurseKel

ROFL!!! Sorry girls but something just occured to me which made me burst out laughing. I just realized sitting here reading that all those crappy symptoms that Clomid causes are the same as pregnancy yet that's everyone's ultimate goal. It's just crazy ironic b/c we WANT to feel all "Clomid like" when there's a bun in the oven. I really dislike all the pregnancy symptoms but it is better when you know it's gonna pay off in the form of a little one. However, just remember when you go through all those crappy "Clomoods", that it too will pay off!


----------



## xkissyx

hehe it sure will kel n i can't wait ... hoping the tests i done already r good sign of things to come xx


----------



## hedgewitch

xkissyx said:


> sam i remember you doing a casting for me unfortunatly it didn't work i feel the possitivity through tryin adn gave me a boost to carry on TTC and get more answers ....
> 
> sorry to hear that were all in for the side effects atm hoping things pick up soon
> 
> i've also been in a clomood today just was very ratty n OH was irritating me i just kept getting very snappy for no reason xx

hey sorry you think the spell didn't work but when i cast all i am asking is that you are given extra help, when it will happen is up to fate hunny, i cannot control that at all i'm afraid, if i could i would grant us all our BFP's now lol, quick as a flash!! 
did you not get any side effects off your first dose? if not then chances are you won't get any, you are one of the lucky ones lol, i know that i was told soy doesn't hardly give you any at all and thats why many women swap to it, sorry the clomoods got you hun, hoping they ease for you,xx


----------



## babyloulou

I would love that Sam- yes please include me in Sunday's casting! xx

bbdreams- yes those symptoms are totally normal- the only positive I can give you is that my side effects have been nowhere near as bad during this second clomid cycle as they were on the first cycle! The first cycle I had no let up at all for 29 days until I started my AF- I had headaches, insomnia, mouth ulcers and loads more. It was awful!! This month the moodiness and pains have just kicked in the last couple of days on CD20 so been a million times better this time! So even if you're having a bad cycle keep in mind that every cycle might not be the same! xxx


----------



## xkissyx

thanks sam hun ... i aint faulting the castings at ....

i got more side effects last time than i did this cycle but i wouldn't say i get many tbh just the odd headache a little moodiness here n there oh and the backache/ side pain, sore throats xx


----------



## NurseKel

Kissy, I just have a really good feeling about you and Loulou this month. I can't explain it cause lord knows I am no psychic. LOL I just think it's about darn time that you ladies start catching up with me!


----------



## babyloulou

Well NurseKel- I used to think "it's about time" all the time over the last 5 or so years!! But to be honest I can't believe it ever happening now! Although it is my first time ever trying clomid so must stay positive!


----------



## hedgewitch

xkissyx said:


> thanks sam hun ... i aint faulting the castings at ....
> 
> i got more side effects last time than i did this cycle but i wouldn't say i get many tbh just the odd headache a little moodiness here n there oh and the backache/ side pain, sore throats xx

i am going to include you also on sunday for an affirmation, with your permission of course, its like a top up lol, glad to hear that you also get the backache, well i'm not but you know what i mean lol as i also have been getting terrible backache and didn't realise it was off the clomid


----------



## xkissyx

i can assure u i've been tryin hard ... a few women say they see lines so i'm going to wait till monday and get my results n if they are good then off to the chemist i go for some better tests xx


----------



## xkissyx

hedgewitch said:


> xkissyx said:
> 
> 
> thanks sam hun ... i aint faulting the castings at ....
> 
> i got more side effects last time than i did this cycle but i wouldn't say i get many tbh just the odd headache a little moodiness here n there oh and the backache/ side pain, sore throats xx
> 
> i am going to include you also on sunday for an affirmation, with your permission of course, its like a top up lol, glad to hear that you also get the backache, well i'm not but you know what i mean lol as i also have been getting terrible backache and didn't realise it was off the clomidClick to expand...

thats would be great thank-you :thumbup: ... i used to get it close to AF and it was just a little twinge here and there but last cycle i got it alot and this cycle i feel like i've pulled a muscle xx


----------



## NurseKel

Good idea Kissy. I will be curious to see what your 21 day blood work looks like this month. 
Loulou, I know it's frustrating. I just keep thinking it really is a blessing that I did the research on Clomid and asked my doctor for it. Before this TTC journey started I never dreamed I wasn't ovulating. I had regular predictable cycles and thought I would get pregnant without any problem at all but, geesh was I wrong. Go Clomid!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Yay!! I think Sunday would be a brilliant day to get spells done for me and Kissy! We both need our luck for this TWW!! Thanks Sam! xxx


----------



## bbdreams

NurseKel said:


> BBdreams, unfortunately those are pretty textbook symptoms from Clomid. Also, pelvic cramping, hot flashes and severe moodiness. Sorry you're having to go through it but it will all be worth it in the end. Good luck! I don't know when you're taking your Clomid but I found taking it at bedtime really helped with a lot of the bad effects.

Thanks everyone! Glad to know that it is normal..i guess. :) This is my second cycle of clomid. I didn't have any symptoms my first cycle just some pelvic cramping. This cycle is really kicking my butt! Your right nursekel we hate those symptoms now, but thats what we are all trying to do! I can't wait tho until we all have those symptoms because of a :bfp: !!! What about feeling starved to death all the time is that a symptom or is that just me wanting an excuse to eat???


----------



## babyloulou

bbdreams said:


> What about feeling starved to death all the time is that a symptom or is that just me wanting an excuse to eat???

I've had that both cycles - but to be honest not sure if it's cos of the clomid or cos of the calories I have cut out by giving up wine and trying to eat healthier :shrug:

But I think the side effects are random each cycle :growlmad:


----------



## hedgewitch

bbdreams said:


> Thanks everyone! Glad to know that it is normal..i guess. :) This is my second cycle of clomid. I didn't have any symptoms my first cycle just some pelvic cramping. This cycle is really kicking my butt! Your right nursekel we hate those symptoms now, but thats what we are all trying to do! I can't wait tho until we all have those symptoms because of a :bfp: !!! What about feeling starved to death all the time is that a symptom or is that just me wanting an excuse to eat???

i reckon thats a symptom too to be honest as i have had it too and i usually go for up to a day without eating and without appetite


----------



## hedgewitch

babyloulou said:


> Yay!! I think Sunday would be a brilliant day to get spells done for me and Kissy! We both need our luck for this TWW!! Thanks Sam! xxx

you're welcome sweetie, my pleasure,xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies.

Sam your tattoo is beautiful!! Would you please also include me on sunday?? I could use all the help I can get as I am in true turmoil now....AF didn't show today...not a flicking sign of her. 

I am so confused. I was all prepared for her and now nothing. I did do a ic test tonight when I got home from work and I swear there is a faint line on it...even my 14yr old seen it(she was the only one home at the time) when Dh came home from work I showed him and he swears he sees it also he is color blind so I would have tothink something is there for even him to see it. UGh I have to admit I will be honestly gutted if she shows up now as I got my hopes up. 

God bless ladies and thanks for being here for me


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning All. Well I was exhausted last night so had to drop out after falling asleep on the sofa. And now here I am up early from starvation. Sooo hungry this morning! Clomid, I hope these side effects mean your going to do your job!!! Please anyone and everyone inc me in spells, wishes, even voodoo for this next week! I'll give it all a shot! Fingers and toes crossed for all XXX


----------



## hedgewitch

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Evening ladies.
> 
> Sam your tattoo is beautiful!! Would you please also include me on sunday?? I could use all the help I can get as I am in true turmoil now....AF didn't show today...not a flicking sign of her.
> 
> I am so confused. I was all prepared for her and now nothing. I did do a ic test tonight when I got home from work and I swear there is a faint line on it...even my 14yr old seen it(she was the only one home at the time) when Dh came home from work I showed him and he swears he sees it also he is color blind so I would have tothink something is there for even him to see it. UGh I have to admit I will be honestly gutted if she shows up now as I got my hopes up.
> 
> God bless ladies and thanks for being here for me

hey sweetie, of course i will include you, every little helps lol, 
wow so you may have a BFP in the making......ooooh exciting stuff on here this month lol, so we got a couple of you in the running, can you post the pic of the IC? sending you Many Blessings hun,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, how are we all today? ok so we have a class test today...........
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=65541&thumb=1&d=1267262900https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=65542&thumb=1&d=1267263067

ok so on the left are my sticks i posted yesterday so cd 11, 12 & 13, on the right is sticks 11, 12, 13 & today's cd 14
personally i would say its missed my surge and i have ovulated 
here is my evidence lol


my sticks look like i have already had my surge
my temp has gone up https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/28/28_1_12.gif
my boobs are so sore like i have ovulated, you know when they are so heavy and sore you can't even brush against them without thinking they might spontaneously combust https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_2_104.gif
nowhere near the amount of pain i did have
but then again............



i have this morning started losing a very wet consistency CM here and there
weird i know but shooting pains around my cervix
if i look at my sticks standing on my head while balancing a cup of tea off my left foot whilst knitting with my right. it looks like i may actually just be getting ready to ovulate lmao https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_14_103.gif
and i just plain don't want to think i missed it lmao
so once again ladies i am asking you to induce line eye https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/82.gif and help me lol, 4th high which is odd for me so what do you all think?


----------



## hedgewitch

Rudeollie said:


> Morning All. Well I was exhausted last night so had to drop out after falling asleep on the sofa. And now here I am up early from starvation. Sooo hungry this morning! Clomid, I hope these side effects mean your going to do your job!!! Please anyone and everyone inc me in spells, wishes, even voodoo for this next week! I'll give it all a shot! Fingers and toes crossed for all XXX

yeah the hunger things gets a bit annoying doesn't it, i lay in bed at 3am staving to death, having visions of fry ups and alsorts lol, i will of course include you tomorrow, as i said it all helps!!xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Hedge. Your sticks look the same as mine over last weekend. Im thinking I ov 'd during the night (at least thats what Im telling myself to keep positive haha) If i did ov we should have caught it.....DH gave it his all this month bless him. Fingers crossed it was a good solid sticky one XX


----------



## babyloulou

It is so easy to miss the surge rudeollie and hedge- I think I have only just caught it both months so far!

As for your ovulation sticks Hedge they can be random. Last cycle mine had a lovely fade-in, fade-out pattern before and after ovulation, however this cycle mine were randomly blank, coloured, blank, coloured, etc... then they day I got my positive I had a blank the night before and then a VERY dark positive first thing in the morning- then it was blank again by lunch time!! So you can't really rely on OPK negatives- the only one that matters is a positive.

Your temps could also be pre-ov or post-ov. FF certainly doesn't think you have yet- and although the general pattern goes up it hasn't shown a proper temp shift yet. 

So although your signs could predict either I personally think you haven't ovulated yet. I think you should keep doing the OPKs and BDing!! I ovulated on CD14 the first cycle and CD 17/18 this cycle- so you still have time. I think you'll get a positive in the next couple of days! 

Are you having 21day tests?


----------



## Rudeollie

I had my day 21's done yesterday but dont get the results for a week. By that time i'll be chaining myself away from the poas's! Im not gonna stress about it too much (she says now...) Its only month 2 on clomid. Que sera sera! X


----------



## bbdreams

Well, I have to take one more clomid today and last cycle I ov'd somewhere around cd19 on clomid, but I already have ewcm today and my cp is high and open, so do you think I could already be getting ready to ov or is this just part of the clomid?


----------



## VickyLou

Hey Ladies hope everyone is well.

Sam your tattoo is amazing, a lovely idea to remember your little bean.
I see your doing a spell tomorrow, could you include me in this if you dont mind. I could do with some hope.

Well today im feeling rubbish, all these negative things running around in my head. Feel like i have missed ovulation even though to my records im not due to ovulate til today. I have a slight dull pain in the left side which has been there all day but no cm at all. Im thinking that i did ovulate on wednesday cause the pain i was in was horrible and i kinda felt something pop then the pain went. 
When i was at the clinic on tuesday they said i was about to pop and should bd wednesday and friday but if i ovulated on wednesday (like i suspect i did) bding on friday wouldnt make a difference cause the egg only last 24 hours?

This cycle 

AF - 11th - 15th
Clomid - 2-6
BD - 15th
17th (early hours of the 18th)
20th (again early hours of 21st)
24th (major cramps all day and sick but they died down in the evening. BD hurt a little bit on the left side) oh and i forgot i couldnt get my fingers up me to check my cervix felt very tight up there (sorry to much info).
26th (mild dull ache and very breathless)
Thinking about bding tonight and tomorrow night just incase i havent missed ovulation.

Sorry for the long message just had to have a little rant, feeling like rubbish hopeing i havent missed it!!

Back at the clinic on monday for final scan and maybe bloods. Just feel like giving up cause its too much stress, pain and heart ache 

Thanks girls for letting me rant.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Afternoon ladies. I did a frer with fmu and again another very very faint line..I don't know what to think. I did try to post it but its too light to see. I think its possibly another chemical and that the witch will show within a few days...I am really hoping not but I am scared at what else to think at this point. God bless ladies and Good luck


----------



## babyloulou

reedsgirl- if AF hasn't shown and you are seeing a faint line then surely that is a BFP!?!


----------



## hedgewitch

VickyLou said:


> Hey Ladies hope everyone is well.
> 
> Sam your tattoo is amazing, a lovely idea to remember your little bean.
> I see your doing a spell tomorrow, could you include me in this if you dont mind. I could do with some hope.
> 
> Well today im feeling rubbish, all these negative things running around in my head. Feel like i have missed ovulation even though to my records im not due to ovulate til today. I have a slight dull pain in the left side which has been there all day but no cm at all. Im thinking that i did ovulate on wednesday cause the pain i was in was horrible and i kinda felt something pop then the pain went.
> When i was at the clinic on tuesday they said i was about to pop and should bd wednesday and friday but if i ovulated on wednesday (like i suspect i did) bding on friday wouldnt make a difference cause the egg only last 24 hours?
> 
> This cycle
> 
> AF - 11th - 15th
> Clomid - 2-6
> BD - 15th
> 17th (early hours of the 18th)
> 20th (again early hours of 21st)
> 24th (major cramps all day and sick but they died down in the evening. BD hurt a little bit on the left side) oh and i forgot i couldnt get my fingers up me to check my cervix felt very tight up there (sorry to much info).
> 26th (mild dull ache and very breathless)
> Thinking about bding tonight and tomorrow night just incase i havent missed ovulation.
> 
> Sorry for the long message just had to have a little rant, feeling like rubbish hopeing i havent missed it!!
> 
> Back at the clinic on monday for final scan and maybe bloods. Just feel like giving up cause its too much stress, pain and heart ache
> 
> Thanks girls for letting me rant.

sorry you're feeling shitty hun, hope you feel brighter soon, sending you healing energy,https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gifand of course i will include you in tomorrows casting,xx


----------



## babyloulou

It's quiet in here today! Anyone heard from Kissy?

And anyone know where Sonya is? Getting worried about her....


----------



## Rudeollie

Evening Girlies - Reedsgirl - I agree with Lou, surely we can say CONGRATS! Well I have baby sick on my shoulder from a visit from my friend and her 7wk old baby boy... wish it was from my own baby but I'll take cuddles from any babys going. Little down from it though - Feels like forever and a day of trying and she wasnt even trying on her honeymoon and BAM preggo!. Boo Hiss on mother nature! XXX


----------



## babyloulou

I'm with ya there Rudeollie xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Its good to know its not just me suffering the green eyed monster/ baby yearning! Having a pants day, one of those where you wish you had that lil person to cuddle and make you smile. And istead I have DH showing me an Arsenal players foot dangling from a horrifc tackle haha tackle's made me smile, oh the simple things! XX


----------



## babyloulou

oh i'm with you - the last two days have been awful!! I have "clomid tears"! I am so emotional! Feel tired, upset, bored, negative and generally like shit!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep same as me. To add to it all I got to see my Dad's ashes box this afternoon (he died in November and has just "come home" so to speak) I really really thought he'd have come through for me baby wise by now but he always was a little monkey so he's making me wait i guess xxx :cry:


----------



## hedgewitch

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gif

for you all girls, i think we are all feeling a little low at the minute,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Rudeollie said:


> Yep same as me. To add to it all I got to see my Dad's ashes box this afternoon (he died in November and has just "come home" so to speak) I really really thought he'd have come through for me baby wise by now but he always was a little monkey so he's making me wait i guess xxx :cry:

sweetie, i know how i felt when i collected Lilly-Maye's ashes and she came home, it was a very emotional day to say the least, sending you hugs and loves,xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Sam. Lots of angels up there watching down on us all. And one day soon they will grant all of our wishes XXX Thanks for the hugs and loves, right back at you xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Rudeollie said:


> Thanks Sam. Lots of angels up there watching down on us all. And one day soon they will grant all of our wishes XXX Thanks for the hugs and loves, right back at you xxx

your special day will come soon hun, one day you will get up and POAS, you will sit there doing the usual "oh why do i bother cos its gonna be a negative" and your stomach will lurch, you will catch your breath and for a moment think you are going to pass out, that my friend is the day that you will be looking at your BFP!! you will then feel fit to burst with happiness, a happiness that yes you may have had to wait for but that will just make it even more special sweetie, i promise....mark my words!!xx


----------



## Rudeollie

You are so poetic, your words have made me and DH a lil bit teary. In the nicest possible way. Im sending big love to you and yours right now. Including Lilly who's looking down saying "What a wonderful mummy i have" XXX


----------



## NurseKel

Hey there my Clomid honeys! Been busy running since early this morning getting ready for my DD t-ball season and a girls day out. Just checking in with all of you and catching up with the lastest. 
Reedsgirl, I got everything crossed for ya babe! It sounds promising.
Kissy, you better be peeing on a stick somewhere since you're not here...LOL.
Loulou, chin up honey bunny. You're 5 DPO and the countdown is on!
Fingers crossed over here ladies!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone- any news Kissy, reedsgirl?? XX


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, how are we all doing today? well i got my peak this morning so i am over the moon, pain started up last night in the early hours and now i can hardly walk lol but its great news!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thats great news! Soooo happy for you honey XxXx Its one week til d-day for me, Da da daaaaa! This weeks gonna drag and drag x


----------



## babyloulou

Yay hedge!! Told you it was still to come! :hugs: xx

You'd better get :sex:


----------



## babyloulou

Where is everybody!?


----------



## Rudeollie

Im here Lou. Just got back from my mum's house. And feeling very very sickly. Im hoping its just that Im a bit off it today and not that ive caught this horrid sickness bug doing the rounds. How's things for you today? x


----------



## babyloulou

We only want you feeling sick for one reason rudeollie! :winkwink:


----------



## lisarolo

Hi all you clomid users!!!

I am now on my third month of using clomid and feel like crap almost all of the time, does'nt help my Endometriosis either, seems to make it worse. 
Still feel I am not ovulating yet and getting to the stage where I am just fed up of the whole thing.
Got my first scan on the 28th March so hope all goes well with that.

Oh and if anyone has any success stories of Endo and clomid please do tell as I need a lil boost.

Gotta keep goin hey, good luck to everyone out there.

Lisa 
xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh how I wish I was feeling sick from an eggy Lou! Lisarolo I can totally agree (as will most of us on here) on the feeling crappy. I said to DH today how I long for the days when I woke up and just felt ok, didnt stick a themometer in my mouth, or have to have the most regimented sex ever hahaha. I am very curious though why, my doc, hasnt booked me in for any scans. All Im getting done is bloods. Any ideas anyone?? x


----------



## babyloulou

Same here rudeollie- there are only a very few areas that still offer the scans too. Bloods is all most will stretch to now xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Well that is just rubbish isnt it??? Its so unfair that its not the same across the board. Its like with iui/ivf. The rules to that drive me mad!!!!! Fingers crossed this clomid works so I dont have to fight with my pct!!!


----------



## samfitz

good evening ladies babylou i see your on the same day has me an you have also been ttc for the same amount of time has me how are you feeling.


----------



## Rudeollie

Evening Samfitz, a northern lassy hey? How're you finding your first month?? 7 days til I test. Cant wait! Oh yeah for everyone, something new's started this evening. Bubbling feeling in my ovaries. Surely I cant be ov this late!!!!


----------



## samfitz

i have been feeling like that for about 4 days thought af was coming early also had quiet a bit of cm an yeah a northern lass so expect me to spell things how i say em x


----------



## Rudeollie

Its very weird. After all this time its my first new symptom for ages. Dont think its pregnancy related though, think its clomid craziness! Hmm increase in cm....Im not too sure on mine. Hard to say when we've just been BDing all month hahaha.


----------



## samfitz

well im really strugglin on the bding has dh is working away i made him take a week off around o but who knows im not doing temps but i have been using cbfm but think the clomid has messed with that i got high from day 6 to 20 no peak an before using clomid i always peaked around day 13 around o even bding was very painful cos i was very sore in the pit of my stomach had alot of the symptons even broke out in spots looked like teenage acne .


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Afternoon ladies...just wanted to update before I leave for work. I think I am going to see AF today. Got another really faint positive again this morning but this afternoon when I wiped had some old brown blood...and a few cramps. So if anything I believe I had another chemical:(

Hope everyone has a wonderful day. God bless


----------



## VickyLou

Hey giris quiet around here today. Hope everyone is doing ok and not feeling too crappy like we all have been doing these last few days. Still no better myself but im starting to think its my metformin and not the clomid. Final scan tomorrow and im so scared of the results.

Keep smiling all.

Reedsgirl hope it isnt a chemical, fingers crossed for a good outcome from the docs xx


----------



## hedgewitch

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Afternoon ladies...just wanted to update before I leave for work. I think I am going to see AF today. Got another really faint positive again this morning but this afternoon when I wiped had some old brown blood...and a few cramps. So if anything I believe I had another chemical:(
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day. God bless

hunny so sorry to hear that, sending you love and hugs, squidgy ones!! xx



babyloulou said:


> Yay hedge!! Told you it was still to come! :hugs: xx
> 
> You'd better get :sex:

i plan on jumping on Matt later on, but to be honest i think i won't need to do much persuading, he has been amazingly available for this cycle, think the doc giving us a countdown and the fact i had a blockage on HSG has given him some new hope,
hows you today hun?, all good i hope,xx



Rudeollie said:


> Thats great news! Soooo happy for you honey XxXx Its one week til d-day for me, Da da daaaaa! This weeks gonna drag and drag x

lol oh hun it will soon pass, i know what you mean about it dragging out though lol feels like i been POAS for a month lol, how are you today sweetie?xx


----------



## VickyLou

Forgot to ask in my last post.

Can clomid shorten your cycles? I usually have a 38-40 day cycle so that means im not due til about 18th-19th of march..... such a long wait for me!!
Thanks


----------



## hedgewitch

VickyLou said:


> Forgot to ask in my last post.
> 
> Can clomid shorten your cycles? I usually have a 38-40 day cycle so that means im not due til about 18th-19th of march..... such a long wait for me!!
> Thanks

first cycle i took clomid it shortened my cycle from 29 days to 24 days, 2nd cycle was 26 days and third was 27, so nearly back to 28days


----------



## babyloulou

Evening everyone!

reedsgirl- it might not be a chemical honey- spotting is nothing! It's often considered a good sign as long as it's not full flow!

Hi Sam- yes I am on the same cycle day as you, but I'm only 5dpo- I didn't ovulate until CD17 or 18. I am feeling very emotional and ratty. Feel quite depressed- but no other signs and no pains or anything! How about you? Do you have any good symptoms? xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi there Hedge..Im a bit emotional today. Wanted to stab DH earlier but just had a bath so calmed down a bit. Still having this weird bubbling in my side(s) Mainly the right side. Weird. How've you been this aft?Hope OV hasnt been too bad! Reeds girl, sorry to hear you think its a chem again, big hugs hun xxx Sam think Im gonna get me one of those cbfm, if I dont get my bfp next weekend.


----------



## samfitz

yeah im very moody an been getting cramps for the past few days an noticed alot more cm than usual back an hip pain .


----------



## hedgewitch

Rudeollie said:


> Hi there Hedge..Im a bit emotional today. Wanted to stab DH earlier but just had a bath so calmed down a bit. Still having this weird bubbling in my side(s) Mainly the right side. Weird. How've you been this aft?Hope OV hasnt been too bad! Reeds girl, sorry to hear you think its a chem again, big hugs hun xxx Sam think Im gonna get me one of those cbfm, if I dont get my bfp next weekend.

hey hun, yeah the clomoods can be a bit outa hand at times lol, hope you are ok hun, glad you feel better after your bath, ov pain been a bit on and off to be honest, still got the kicked in the feeling stomach but i keep getting the sharp ov pain in intermittent bouts so hoping its all gonna kick off properly soon, panicking it may only be a small egg lol xx 

i also have a cbfm and think they are great although after so many highs this cycle i was ready to sling Pee Wee out of the window lol

things are gonna get very mixed up on here lol with two Sam's hehe


----------



## babyloulou

samfitz said:


> yeah im very moody an been getting cramps for the past few days an noticed alot more cm than usual back an hip pain .

I forgot the hips! I've not been sure if it was from the two big dog walks I've done the last few days! Didn't realise it could be a clomid side effect!! I have the aches in the outside of both hips! I have creamy CM- no cramps though :hugs:


----------



## samfitz

ha ha i have been lurking a while but guess i felt like i would be intruding ya all a really nice bunch of lasses so thought what the heck x x


----------



## hedgewitch

samfitz said:


> ha ha i have been lurking a while but guess i felt like i would be intruding ya all a really nice bunch of lasses so thought what the heck x x

i only joined a couple of weeks ago and these girls are amazing, they have welcomed me on here and it feels like i have always been here lol


----------



## babyloulou

You've been in here before Samfitz- you were in here a while ago weren't you!? I remember xxx


----------



## samfitz

babyloulou said:


> samfitz said:
> 
> 
> yeah im very moody an been getting cramps for the past few days an noticed alot more cm than usual back an hip pain .
> 
> I forgot the hips! I've not been sure if it was from the two big dog walks I've done the last few days! Didn't realise it could be a clomid side effect!! I have the aches in the outside of both hips! I have creamy CM- no cramps though :hugs:Click to expand...

i can cope with the pains but the blurred vision really gets up my nose had alot of butterflies in my stomach but i have put that down to nerves has d day is looming quiet scared to be honest x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Its a big love fest in here tonight. Youre all cheering me right up! Thanks girlies. So hedge when does this casting of your take place?? Want to send some positive vibes as you do it! Im hoping you get a nice big fat egg, like those GIANT easter eggs that are tempting me in the shops right now hahaha xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Dont be scared Sam - We're all in this together okay! XXX


----------



## samfitz

babyloulou said:


> You've been in here before Samfitz- you were in here a while ago weren't you!? I remember xxx

yeah i was but i felt i had nothing good to say so i sat back an watched everyone been on everyday keeping my fingers crossed for everyone but i gues ya get no where in the back ground love x x :blush:


----------



## samfitz

Rudeollie said:


> Dont be scared Sam - We're all in this together okay! XXX

i just noticed your thinking of getting a cbfm i read that cbfm gives you a false reading when on clomid i only decided the other day to read the information sheet in the box of my cb test sticks x x


----------



## hedgewitch

Rudeollie said:


> Its a big love fest in here tonight. Youre all cheering me right up! Thanks girlies. So hedge when does this casting of your take place?? Want to send some positive vibes as you do it! Im hoping you get a nice big fat egg, like those GIANT easter eggs that are tempting me in the shops right now hahaha xx

midnight tonight is when i do my casting, busy night for me tonight
as for the egg well i would be happy with just a couple of smaller ones instead that way i double my chances lol, i wouldn't however say no to one of the chocolate variety too lol


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck with the casting Sam- hope we all get a massive burst of BFPs from it- so many that people will wonder what's happening on this site! :happydance:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh wow really Sam thats what the cbfm instructions say??? Hmmm that may change things. Saying that there's nothing I like more than a gadget to pin my hopes on hehehe x


----------



## samfitz

this is going to get confusing 2 sams an i think there is someone on here called fitz has well x


----------



## samfitz

but having said that its alot of money to waste i have felt like throwing mine through the window i have been on high from day 6 to 20 but i have been looking at the sticks an they went more faint around day 18 x


----------



## Rudeollie

babyloulou said:


> Good luck with the casting Sam- hope we all get a massive burst of BFPs from it- so many that people will wonder what's happening on this site! :happydance:

Hahaha Yeah lets go for this Lou. Like those stories you hear about magic seats at supermarket check out. Where everyone gets preggers from sitting on them. :haha::haha:


----------



## babyloulou

I keep calling the other Sam "hedge" and you "sam" (you don't mind that do you Hedge?)


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi all. Hope you don't mind me invading. I am not on Clomid yet but with PCOS giving me no eggies, 5 months of Metformin doing naff all and FS appoint in 2 weeks, the chances are good that I will be joining you soon and I thought I would dip my toes in.....


----------



## Rudeollie

Evening Dragonmummy!!! Sorry to hear the met hasnt worked for you. Hope your fs gives you clomid xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

samfitz said:


> but having said that its alot of money to waste i have felt like throwing mine through the window i have been on high from day 6 to 20 but i have been looking at the sticks an they went more faint around day 18 x

Hey Sam - DH just checked out about clomid and ov tests. Decided its not worth the pennies for a cbfm, as you said it doesnt seem to give you a true reading. I'll stick to reading my bodies results hey xxx and maybe a few poas so I feel like im doing something hahaha


----------



## babyloulou

I just use internet cheapie OPKs- I get 80 for about £6 off amazon

Welcome Dragonmummy- I have PCOS too and have never ovulated in the nearly 6 years I've been charting! Until clomid- ovulated last month and this month on 50mg xxx


----------



## samfitz

Rudeollie said:


> samfitz said:
> 
> 
> but having said that its alot of money to waste i have felt like throwing mine through the window i have been on high from day 6 to 20 but i have been looking at the sticks an they went more faint around day 18 x
> 
> Hey Sam - DH just checked out about clomid and ov tests. Decided its not worth the pennies for a cbfm, as you said it doesnt seem to give you a true reading. I'll stick to reading my bodies results hey xxx and maybe a few poas so I feel like im doing something hahahaClick to expand...

good call im not using it next month if i get bfn this time im going to boots to get a thermometer think thats how ya spell it ha ha :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

BBT thermometer is the only fool proof way to know if you've ovulated- good call Sam x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah I've got my thermom, its good apart from it beeps very very loudly when DH is asleep and wakes him up hehehe. Loulou, I get my ov tests from access diagnostics, good price on the cb digi tests too. Saying that the opk are dip ones which do my head in! Are yours mid stream ones???


----------



## babyloulou

No- they are dip ones- it'sw from home health through amazon- 79p for 10- postage £2 no matter how many you buy. So I always order 80 or more at a time. Cheap as chips xx


----------



## samfitz

do ya get a chart with the thermometer cos the charts on here i look at them an they blow my mind x


----------



## babyloulou

I got a Boots own brand fertility thermometer and printed charts came with it but they are far too difficult to use!! You have to work everything out by yourself. YOu are better off using an online one. I use Ovusoft's TCOYF software and Fertility Friend. I prefer Ovusoft personally but use FF too as that's what people on here understand and will comment on. F.F is an online chart that you can link to on here. Ovusoft is one that you download to your computer and is loads more detailed. 

Once you get started they are both really easy xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Well you should get commision Lou cos DH is buying tonne as I type hahaha! Sam - I made my own chart up cos like you they blew my mind haha. I just joined fertility friend so am goind to start their "course" on charting tomorrow while i pretend to work hehehe


----------



## samfitz

i have joined ff so will try it but hopefully we will have have some good luck this month but been trying that long now seems like it never will i say i have been trying for 5 years but the truth of it is i have used no contraception for 12 years had one failed pregnancy 5 month into it i blame my doctor for that though it could have been prevented god listen to me going on but it gets my back up x x


----------



## samfitz

dont no if i mentioned but i have unexplained infertility all tests came back fine x


----------



## hedgewitch

babyloulou said:


> I keep calling the other Sam "hedge" and you "sam" (you don't mind that do you Hedge?)

not at all hun, makes it easier lolhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_25.gif


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh im sorry to hear of your ordeal Sam. 5 years is a long time. Docs are terrible with fertility I find. I got put on the pill late teens due to lack of periods and ov pains (thats what they said) I said fine, took the pill and now ten years on when I WANT a child bam! No periods and why - cos my ov pain and 2 periods a yr back then was pcos! If i'd have known back then what was wrong I'd not have had 15months of prodding and poking now and would have just been handed my clomids! Saying that DH has low morphology too so double the nightmare for us! Its sh*tty sometimes aint it? X


----------



## babyloulou

I haven'tused contraception for about 6 years either- no pregnancies or even ovulations in all that time! Until the last two cycles- the wonder of clomid! We knew I had PCO and that I wasn't ovulating but thought "Oh well we have plenty of time" cos the doctor said it would be easy to get me ovulating when we were ready (which has proved to be true so far!)- but we never imagined for one second that when we eventually got round to asking for help (in the last year or so) that we would find out we had a male problem to deal with as well :-(


----------



## babyloulou

Exactly the same position as you rudeollie- I was put on the pill at 14 for heavy and irregular periods- when I came off it I had NO periods at all!! And we have found out within the last year that we have low motility too!!


----------



## samfitz

my dh has low morphology but i was told it was nothing to worry about his morph is 7%


----------



## babyloulou

My OH's morph was 13% on his last test- doctor said that was fine- don't think morph is a problem if everything else is OK! The latest studies apparently suggest the average morph is now between 4% and 8%!!! Not the 15% it used to be 10 years ago.


----------



## hedgewitch

i am doing FF, BBT and CBFM lol and they all seem to match up together so for me the monitor works. i knew before i POAS i was gonna get my peak today as my temp had dropped lol so i think for some it works for some it doesn't


----------



## Rudeollie

They really do play god dont they. Makes me so cross!!! DH's sa came back as 4% morph. Doc actually advised us to go for iui but as we mc last year we believe we can do it with clomid so are giving this a shot but saving up incase it doesnt work! Hopefully the savings can go on a Nice nursery instead XXX


----------



## babyloulou

I think OPKs and CBFM are only supposed to be unreliable with clomid for the 4 or so days after taking the last tablet. They can show a false positive. I think it's easier to use them the earlier in your cycle you are taking the clomid.


----------



## samfitz

babylou thats good to no i have got him on vits got them off amazon they are called pro creation but dh keeps moaning cos his pee is illuminous an he is colour blind at that an im taking pregna care pre conceive


----------



## hedgewitch

babyloulou said:


> I think OPKs and CBFM are only supposed to be unreliable with clomid for the 4 or so days after taking the last tablet. They can show a false positive. I think it's easier to use them the earlier in your cycle you are taking the clomid.

yeah could be, i do cd2-6 but thinking i might change to 3-7 next month as i heard it helps with better egg, not sure if thats true though


----------



## Rudeollie

babyloulou said:


> My OH's morph was 13% on his last test- doctor said that was fine- don't think morph is a problem if everything else is OK! The latest studies apparently suggest the average morph is now between 4% and 8%!!! Not the 15% it used to be 10 years ago.

You've just cheered my man up Loulou! He says thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

My doc said the NHS are actually changing the morph guidelines soon to reflect it- I really don't think morph is important as long as the ones that are there are fine. My OH's are slow and lazy! (just like him! lol!)


----------



## Rudeollie

babyloulou said:


> My doc said the NHS are actually changing the morph guidelines soon to reflect it- I really don't think morph is important as long as the ones that are there are fine. My OH's are slow and lazy! (just like him! lol!)

LMAO! I think they're all a bit like that arent they? Bless them tho, its hard for them to be told somethings up isnt it cos for sperm there's very little docs can do. Except recommend a good diet etc etc AT least we can out our faith in medicine a little bit more. Good news on the nhs guidelines changing tho. Wonder if hedge's warming up that casting yet......


----------



## babyloulou

oo i hope so- it's exciting! i wonder what she does for it?


----------



## Rudeollie

I dont know but I have every faith in her from the results link she posted the other day. Fingers and toes crossed!! Wanted to stay awake for it to send some positive vibes but Im thinking I wont see midnight as v v sleepy now, Yawn! XXX


----------



## DragonMummy

by the way, for those of you having issues with the CBFM, once you get a high on ityou will keep getting it until you have your 2 peak days. If you don't peak then you will keep on getting a high for all eternity. I have given up with mine as also not suitable for PCOS. I was just getting highs all bloody month leading to a mad 3 week long shagging frenzy... constantly knackered!


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls, i know you have probably all gone to bed now but i just wanted to let you know i just finished my casting, i included those who asked and i will be reaffirming over the next 3 nights, so i bid you all a goodnight, hope you are all sleeping well,xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you so much sweetie. I really needed it. I have had such a turmoil weekend...about 5 faint positives and today I have a brown discharge when I wipe...I am so confused. If she hasn't shwn full force by morning I will be calling the doc


----------



## natp18

hedgewitch said:


> natp18 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone
> 
> Hope you dont mind me posting here, I usally use the stillbirth loss forum and TTC after a loss after loosing my baby angels.
> I was diagnoised with PCOS in December after a hycosy and bloods came back that I wasnt ovulating. I was refused Clomid in December as Doc wanted me to loose 35 lb first,well after strict diet I managed to loose 37 lb in the last couple of months. I went to my fertility appointment today to have my weight done,luckily they handed over the prescription for Clomid 50mg and advised that they will do folicle checking and injections if I have 2 ripe eggs. Just waiting for AF which isnt due until 8th March arghhhhhh. Not sure what to expect or how successful it will be. Any advice on Clomid would be very much apprechiated
> 
> Thanks
> Nat xxx
> 
> hey hun
> i have seen you on the stillbirth forum and i am sorry that you lost your angels, i myself have lost 16 between 8-12 weeks, then a ten week old ectopic and then i lost my Lilly-Maye in july two weeks before she was due to be born by c-section all consecutively so i can completely understand how hard it is for you, i am a newbie on this thread too but the girls here have made me feel so welcome, i hope your stay is a short one hunClick to expand...

Hello Hun

so sorry for all your losses,I think we both have very good taste in baby names by calling both our Angels Lillie and Lilly.

How many rounds of clomid have you been on and hows it going?
I m awaiting AF before I start my first round,I cant wait!!!!

Do you have PCOS hun?
Because you have had so many losses have you been advised to take metformin during your next pregnancy?

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks sam much appreciated. 

Hoping for a bundle of oy soon 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Good Morning everyone! How is everyone this fine morning? Finally a bit of blue sky and (almost) sun! :thumbup:

Thanks ever so much for the casting Hedge- I am praying it works! :flower:

Nothing to report here- temp is still nicely up and steadyish- no other symptoms except the sore bbs which have become normal to me now! 

Anyone heard from Kissy or Sonya yet? They have both disappeared! :wacko:


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey Loulou, unfortunately AF got me. I decided to take a break this month, sick of side effects and stuff.. just need to relax :) How are you?


----------



## babyloulou

Aww- sorry she got you Sonya. I am so glad you are OK- I was worried about you. I am fine- no side effects except the boobs (and the terrible moods I've had this weekend).

Have you not taken clomid this time then? Are you having an 'au naturel' month? xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

ya were doing it "au naturel"  Just going to go in for scans to check follicle growth, dr wants to see what happens off of the clomid. He understands that I needed a break *phew*. Try not to symptom spot this cycle.. just makes you mad!


----------



## babyloulou

I really am trying not to- I have not done any peeing on any sticks since ovulation! HPTs or OPKs! I am actually glad I have less S.Es this month- last month I had everything under the sun and it drove me mad. It's a bit easier to forget and 'live' normal life a bit more this cycle! Don't think I will get through another 7 cycles of clomid though without a break at some point! Dr says i can have a break whenever I want. 

I have sent you a friend request so we can keep in touch if you decide you don't want to be in here for the month xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning ladies! How are we all doing today? I am soo tired today. But Im feeling better in myself than yesterday and am going to power through this week (i hope) til testing/AF day on Sunday! Hedge, thank you very much for the casting! I managed to stay awake so was sending you lots of positive thoughts for it hun XXX


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Hi all
Sonja I am so sorry I wondered where you had got to but it sounds as if you are doing the right thing for you.
To everyone else I wish you all the baby dust in the world and hope this is your month
Beth x:cloud9:


----------



## Rudeollie

SPARKLYBETH said:


> Hi all
> Sonja I am so sorry I wondered where you had got to but it sounds as if you are doing the right thing for you.
> To everyone else I wish you all the baby dust in the world and hope this is your month
> Beth x:cloud9:

Thank you Beth. All the best for the next 7 months XXX


----------



## mrsmab

Hello ladies! Just found this, took my first dose of clomid today after 26 months of trying! Have been on Metformin for 8 months and am really hoping that the clomid with the metformin is going to work! fingers crossed!! Am day 2 today and have got scan booked for next Thursday for first follicular tracking. Fingers crossed! 
xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Mrsmab- and welcome xxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

hi girls

well i'm 12dpo today, 2 bfn's last 2 days managed to resist testing today tho :winkwink:

am getting af type pains,, but also a funny type of pain on my right side, am sick of waiting now, just wish i knew either way!

ttc is so hard :growlmad:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Mrs Sunshine, Im not sure whether Ive ov'd this month but I have a real tightness on my right hand side at the mo. Its almost like ov pain...Trying really hard not to test until Sunday (normal due date) but its getting harder and harder to resist! TTC sucks sometimes! xxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

it is hard not to test, but its just so frustrating! my normal lp is 12 days, but this is my 1st month on clomid so not sure how it may affect things.
x


----------



## Rudeollie

Well I ov'd last month and boy did I know it but this month Im not too sure. Will just have to see come the weekend, and keep dancing until then! Poor hubby must be knackered I know I am! hahaha How long you been trying?? 18 months ttc for us mpnth 2 on clomid!


----------



## VickyLou

Hey Ladies hope all is well with everyone? 

Mrsmab good luck to you on your first round of clomid hope it works well for you. 

I have just finished my 1st course with all the scans.

Ladies i had my last scan today and they said the follicle has collapsed (so thats a good thing i ovulated for the first time in god nos how long lol). I have to go for bloods on monday? she didnt really tell me much about them though cause they were busy. I was wondering if anyone can help??
what are they for? what do they show? etc
I have the bloods done on thursday then i have to ring the clinic on monday for the results and to see what to do next?
They also say i should be due my AF around the 10th as its shortened my cycle and i should test on the 14th if AF is a no show.

Fingers crossed for us ladies

:dust:

Thanks ladies hugs to all


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies
sorry i have been a bit a absent today, takes an awful lot out of me casting lol, 
anyway how are you all today? i will go back and have a read in a min, just wanted to say that i have been made out to be a complete liar lol, when i said that my monitor works.....well i think i spoke too soon, not sure if you remember that i was having bad pains on cd12 and then cd13 they all stopped, well then the same day i still got a high off my monitor which to me was wrong, i was expecting my peak and lines and pains suggested this, but it was indeed a duff stick, so anyway cd14 i also got a peak and i assumed that meant i would ov on cd15, however the pains i had were so short lived that i began to have doubts, well what i did today was change FF so that i had my first peak on friday cd13 (as it was a duff stick i thought maybe it was then i had my first peak and that it hadn't picked it up), then my second on cd 14 and ff gave me my crosshairs but it says i ovulated on cd12 instead which is when i could hardly walk so with that in mind i do believe i went then, and also the fact that my lines on my sticks were faded on cd14 would also sway me that way, but why is FF ignoring my monitor? when i take away the peak on cd13 it goes back to no crosshairs and says i haven't ovulated?? although an opk done today confirms that i have ovulated and my cervix position also says i have so i am utterly confused lol, matt thinks that because i increased the clomid this month to 100mg that it may have just messed up my monitor
any ideas?


----------



## Rudeollie

Finger crossed VickyLou. I wish I could have scans done. I feel like Im just left bobbing around in no mans land all by myself without them. God damn the nhs and their rules!


----------



## mrssunshine78

we've been ttc since aug 07, but had a little break of about 6 months so we could get married, i didn't want to be a pregnant bride (well i didn't want to be showing), thought it would all be so easy! wonder why i even used contraception at all before! lol
we have unexplained infertilty


vickylou the bloods are probably for progesterone to make sure you've def ovulated

xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Rudeollie said:


> Finger crossed VickyLou. I wish I could have scans done. I feel like Im just left bobbing around in no mans land all by myself without them. God damn the nhs and their rules!

i hear ya hunny, i am still waiting for any kind of monitoring lol, i rang the other day to tell them i was in really bad pain and they said well just take some pain killers and go for 21day bloods


----------



## Rudeollie

Its rubbish isnt it hedge? I was the same, oh sorry no my doc said "Well if its that bad maybe you should come off them" AFTER ONE MONTH IS SHE KIDDING ME!!!! God I bet she's one of those super uber fertile women we hate hahaha! Sunshine, your the same as us, married in Sept 08 and why did I bother with the pill for ten years when I had pcos all along!! Argh!!!!!!! Hehehe x PS: Hedge thanks for casting, I had good vibes all night. (not in a rude way either lol)


----------



## hedgewitch

Rudeollie said:


> Its rubbish isnt it hedge? I was the same, oh sorry no my doc said "Well if its that bad maybe you should come off them" AFTER ONE MONTH IS SHE KIDDING ME!!!! God I bet she's one of those super uber fertile women we hate hahaha! Sunshine, your the same as us, married in Sept 08 and why did I bother with the pill for ten years when I had pcos all along!! Argh!!!!!!! Hehehe x PS: Hedge thanks for casting, I had good vibes all night. (not in a rude way either lol)

well mine is a lesbian who has no interest whatsoever in having children so i just feel that she isn't as worried about it all as she should be you know, i mean they see that 16 m/c, i ectopic and a stillbirth are normal???? don't need any investigations apparently as its all explained by annovulatory cycles, PCOS and endo??
lmao, hey if those good vibes were rude so be it, least you would have had a smile on your face and a relaxing nights sleep hun lol, no worries was my pleasure hunhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_12.gif


----------



## Rudeollie

Thats terrible hun. How much more do you have to go through to be heard hey? I mean honestly. Balls its just your cycle. Argh!!!!! Stuff Brown and Cameron. Im going to set up a fertility friendly party to get us all sorted out. Gotta a feeling I'd get enough votes with all us lots on here watchya reckon?? Hehehe God I really do have the rage tonight sorry girls xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies...I am still in limbo.Called the doc office and they want me to wait til wednesday before they will order a blood test. There is still no sign of Af..and another faint positive this morning but I am out of test and not going to buy more I am driving myself crazy with paos everyday!! So I will just be patient and what will be will be. I keep praying and with the cast from Sam I think I still may be in the game...just hoping it is not another chemical and that I Ov later than what I thought...mmmm FX


----------



## bbdreams

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Evening ladies...I am still in limbo.Called the doc office and they want me to wait til wednesday before they will order a blood test. There is still no sign of Af..and another faint positive this morning but I am out of test and not going to buy more I am driving myself crazy with paos everyday!! So I will just be patient and what will be will be. I keep praying and with the cast from Sam I think I still may be in the game...just hoping it is not another chemical and that I Ov later than what I thought...mmmm FX

I am so excited for you! I hope that the little eggy sticks and that you get a very dark :bfp:! GL! 
:dust:


----------



## NurseKel

Hey Reedsgirl! Here's hoping for the late ovulation reason...lol. I have my fingers crossed for you honey!
Kissy......where are ya woman? I'm starting to get worried about you.
Hey there Loulou, Hedge, RudeOllie and MrsSunshine! Hope I didn't miss anyone.
Welcome to all the newcomers! It's great to have you ladies with us.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey NurseKel...can you tell me when your bbs started to hurt and did they get worse with your bra off and then lessen when you took it off?? Mine stay sore up by my armpits but lessen off after I have had my bra off for a while. I also have very little cm but every once in a while I get some wetness...sorry tmi. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## VickyLou

Rudeollie can i ask why your not having scans? xx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone.

Most PCTs don't offer scans anymore VickLou- I don't get them either. If you still do then you're lucky xxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

its so strange the way all the pct's act differently. I had 2 scans to make sure my follicles were growing, and they also said if my af arrives then i can have more scans this month too. I don't get day 21 bloods done though, but am wondering if this is cos i already ovulate myself.

i'm now on 13 dpo, had bad af pain last night and another bfn this morning, i'm so fed up i just want to know one way or another, why are our bodies so cruel??? don't understand how i can make an egg, hubby produces good stuff but yet still no bfp!!! makes me wanna scream!


sorry just feeling really fed up today :cry:

xx


----------



## babyloulou

We all have those days Mrs sunshine so don't worry- it's all a big pile of poo!!


----------



## megs79

Hi everyone, yes I wish my PCT did scans. Would be nice to know what's going on and also I faint when I have blood taken - what a wuss! :haha:

I'm now 7dpo and have a bit of blood-tinged cm. Only a small amount. Anyone else had that? I did have acupuncture yesterday so perhaps it's related to that?

Looking forward to testing but not holding out much hope as we only dtd once during fertile period.

Good luck everyone else - some promising signs for some of you! :flower:


----------



## Rudeollie

Afternoon all! Megs you are not a wuss, I am the same I HATE NEEDLES! Im totally fine if someone is with me tho, just get hot sweats etc if I think about going in alone for bloods! Vicky, as babyloulou says I unfortunatley like her do not live in a scan area which is total rubbish. Well Ive still had no change in cm or sore boobs, so am not rushing to test this month. Will just wait and see what AF brings no sunday. Then test if she doesnt show up. hahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I had a bit of pinky/red tinged cm last cycle on CD8 and 9 Megs79- I was really excited but it led to nothing! Hope yours is implantation bleeding though xxx

I had an early blood test done on CD20 (which was only 2 or 3dpo as I ovulated late on CD17/18) - my prog level came back as 35!! Surely that's brilliant for only 3dpo!! I have another test tomorrow which is CD26 and 8dpo so I'll have to see what that one comes back as!!


----------



## Rudeollie

babyloulou said:


> I had a bit of pinky/red tinged cm last cycle on CD8 and 9 Megs79- I was really excited but it led to nothing! Hope yours is implantation bleeding though xxx
> 
> I had an early blood test done on CD20 (which was only 2 or 3dpo as I ovulated late on CD17/18) - my prog level came back as 35!! Surely that's brilliant for only 3dpo!! I have another test tomorrow which is CD26 and 8dpo so I'll have to see what that one comes back as!!

Fab news on your bloods hun. And thanks for reminding - Im gonna be naughty and ring up to see if mine are back yet. I have my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

babyloulou said:


> I had a bit of pinky/red tinged cm last cycle on CD8 and 9 Megs79- I was really excited but it led to nothing! Hope yours is implantation bleeding though xxx
> 
> I had an early blood test done on CD20 (which was only 2 or 3dpo as I ovulated late on CD17/18) - my prog level came back as 35!! Surely that's brilliant for only 3dpo!! I have another test tomorrow which is CD26 and 8dpo so I'll have to see what that one comes back as!!


that does sound very good fx for you!


----------



## mrsmab

Hi ladies!
quick question for you all, with it being my first cycle of clomid was wondering if anyone had severe stomach cramps when taking it? I only took my 2nd tablet today so didnt know if it was that or if it was something else! only lasted about 10 mins but I was doubled over in pain this morning! was really worried but glad the pain has gone now. 
Good luck Babyloulou, fingers crossed for you huni! 
xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

megs79 said:


> Hi everyone, yes I wish my PCT did scans. Would be nice to know what's going on and also I faint when I have blood taken - what a wuss! :haha:
> 
> I'm now 7dpo and have a bit of blood-tinged cm. Only a small amount. Anyone else had that? I did have acupuncture yesterday so perhaps it's related to that?
> 
> Looking forward to testing but not holding out much hope as we only dtd once during fertile period.
> 
> Good luck everyone else - some promising signs for some of you! :flower:

it only takes once hun, when i got caught with Lilly-Maye we did it once in two months and i wasn't even temping or anything then either all i had was the HSG 3 weeks earlier


----------



## hedgewitch

evening girls, how are we all today
i have some horrible weird pains today if you were to draw a line from ovary to ovary, well in the middle there, its like sharp stabbing pains with a dragging sensation, as if someone is satabbing me quickly with something but dragging it down at the same time, weird but i am presuming it is off the HSG? its not there all the time but its been there all day in like minute or so bursts, with the odd one making me catch my breath it is driving me nuts, apart from that not much happening with me, so tired today (but i think that is from last night being the first night we having done our BD'ing after a marathon 6 days lol, sounds awful but i was so relieved, i am tired lol), and i got an early night for me last night, usually i am up till 3am ish but last night i was in bed for midnight, but i was up early today, its Matt's birthday today, my toy boy is 28 lol, i am nearly 35, so made him a cake, a double layered chocolate sponge, with nutella center and decorated in dairy milk choc and choc buttons, way too sickly for me but thats what he wants lol and we are having chicken bhuna for tea. 
what have you ladies been up to today?


----------



## hannah001

Hi Everyone,

I would like to join this club please! Not sure how I go about it as I am new on this site!

I am on day 4 of taking Provera to induce a bleed and then will start taking Clomid on days 2-6...feeling very emotional today and doubting this will ever work. I am now 34 and have been trying for 2 1/2 years...my age is going against me and my ovaries too!


----------



## hedgewitch

hannah001 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I would like to join this club please! Not sure how I go about it as I am new on this site!
> 
> I am on day 4 of taking Provera to induce a bleed and then will start taking Clomid on days 2-6...feeling very emotional today and doubting this will ever work. I am now 34 and have been trying for 2 1/2 years...my age is going against me and my ovaries too!

cheer up hun, i am also 34, mearly 35, all the females in my family have hit menopause at 35 and 36years old so i know that ticking sound, i have been trying for 7 years now and feel like it will never happen for us either, i have lost 16 angels to m/c all 8-12weeks, one 10 week ectopic and loss of tube and then i got caught last christmas, i lost my beautiful girl at 34+3 weeks, 2 weeks before she was scheduled for c-section, we are now on 100mg clomid due to my ovaries deciding they don't want to play nice, 4th cycle now so hoping it works, all i can say is when you think you can't go on anymore you will find the strength from within xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Evening all! Welcome to the site Hannah! We go through it all on here so you are def in the right place. Hedge I had the same type pains the other night but I didnt have any pain after my hsg so Im not sure what the pains are.....Perhaps its something good, fingers crossed. WOW that cake sounds A -mazing! Megs I hope you have hit on this month hun, that would be brill news! I've had a busy day at the office (!) mainly seeing how we are all doing on here hahaha If only my boss news - skiving and trying to get pregnant! Hehehe


----------



## NurseKel

Welcome Hannah! Don't get down just yet honey. I'm 35 and got my BFP on my third round of Clomid. I was diagnosed with Endo and had started developing cysts as well. Clomid is rough on us to take but give it a chance and it may very well kick those ovaries in gear! Good luck!


----------



## babyloulou

Good Luck and welcome Hannah. I am 30 and have been NTNP for over 5 years! Don't worry you can vent and worry to all of us! xxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

good luck hannah
i'm on 1st cycle with clomid, and just waiting for af or fx a bfp (not very hopeful though af pains already :cry:)

xx


----------



## samfitz

evening all welcome hannah im getting quiet alot of aches an pains have been all week i too am having dragging sensation in the pit of my stomach an a bubbling fluttery feeling an also my nips are sore an still getting alot of cm im convinced af is getting ready to show her ugly self not feeling possitive at all today x x


----------



## silarose28

Hi everyone!

I am on my first round of clomid and I wondered if I could ask you all a question. I normally ov late with a short luteal phase. Does taking clomid mean that I will now ov on or around day 14 or is that variable?


Thanks for your help xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

samfitz said:


> evening all welcome hannah im getting quiet alot of aches an pains have been all week i too am having dragging sensation in the pit of my stomach an a bubbling fluttery feeling an also my nips are sore an still getting alot of cm im convinced af is getting ready to show her ugly self not feeling possitive at all today x x

Sam - what is it with the fluttering thing? I had it on sunday and monday but its gone now. I decided Im going to measure my boobs next month as Im sure they've got bigger but Im thinkins its wishful thinking! But weighing up your other symptoms Im getting a BFP vibe from you hun! Hope so xxx So did we all watch One born every minute this week???


----------



## samfitz

yeah i watched it its nice to watch but cant help been envious when are you due to test i feel that all my symptons are af i fet most of my cramps at night are you having any pain around your belly button at all x x


----------



## VickyLou

Well today i feel absolutly rubbish.....Had really bad AF pains lastnight and today, a constant ache and sharp pains in my lower back that kept me up most of the night. Im only 7dpo today. I tried to check my cervix earlier but i couldnt find it but the cm was thick and white.
My moods have been all over the place, went shopping earlier with OH and we ended up having a massive row over a flaming yogurt and i walked out of the shops and just walked for miles. When i got back home i just broke down and started screaming at him that he doesnt understand anything and he doesnt have a clue what im going through regarding ttc.

Which is obviously rubbish cause he does understand and he is going through this with me. He wants it as much as i do. Grrrr im such an idiot sometimes.
Im feelin terrible now.

Anyway sounds like alot of us are having the same symptoms today, maybe its a side effect of the clomid hey but im hoping its a good sign for us all.

Would be brilliant for us all to move over to the first trimester together.

Welcome to all newbies

Plenty of :dust: to all

xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies...well it was confirmed last night I had another chemical. :( I ended up in the er due to horrible pains and shoulder pain so thought I was having a etopic even though I thought it may be too early for those kinds of pain. Er doc said I was preggo but levels was to low to sustain and low and behold AF got me this morning. So I will be sticking around a little longer if it is okay with you ladies even though I am no longer taking clomid..I will still be on metformin and my prenatal vitamin. Good luck ladies and God bless


----------



## VickyLou

Reedsgirl i am soooooo sorry. I dont really know what to say. Bigs hugs to you. Keep smiling chick and please do stick around xx


----------



## NurseKel

Reedsgirl, I am so sorry to hear your news. My thoughts are with you honey. I really wish there was something I could do to help all the ladies on here b/c I know how hard the struggles are. Hugs to you.


----------



## babyloulou

i'm so sorry reedsgirl. I hope you're ok xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Reedsgirl I am so sorry to hear you had a chemical hun. Sending you lots of hugs and love xxx


----------



## megs79

So so sorry Reedsgirl, hope you are ok today x

Silarose - I'm taking Clomid for lack of ovulation and ovulated on day 20 this cycle (but was ill so it might have been delayed). I'm not sure but I think Clomid helps in lengthening the luteal phase? I reckon docs should give out some kind of booklet all about Clomid when they prescribe it as I've learnt almost all the info from everyone on here! Good luck anyway x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah me too Megs- I was given it and sent away. I then came on here and learnt it all! They definitely need to give out handouts with it!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Here here, that silly little pamphlet is rubbish! Hey just been reading in the metro that Adsa are leading the way to offer IVF for £1200! Can you imagine that?? x


----------



## babyloulou

What????? Really? When are Asda starting that? That's crazy!


----------



## Rudeollie

babyloulou said:


> What????? Really? When are Asda starting that? That's crazy!

Not sure when exactly but Im guessing its to compete with that Tesco health malarkey. I looked at the Tesco health thing when I was waiting and waiting on my hsg scan date. Was going to "use my points" to get a scan done through them. Can imagine it though "Tin of beans, a loaf oh and here's DH's sperm can you sort me out please?":haha: I often get Asda to deliver, I wonder if I can get them to do this:haha:


----------



## babyloulou

That's mad!! We'll have to keep an eye out and see what get's offered! Pint of milk, loaf of bread and a set of twins!


----------



## hedgewitch

Rudeollie said:


> Sam - what is it with the fluttering thing? I had it on sunday and monday but its gone now. I decided Im going to measure my boobs next month as Im sure they've got bigger but Im thinkins its wishful thinking! But weighing up your other symptoms Im getting a BFP vibe from you hun! Hope so xxx So did we all watch One born every minute this week???

i watch it, don't know why as i always end up crying when the baby cries as we never heard LM, stupid huh? but i think that by watching it i am actually getting to grips with the grieving but to be honest my grief counseller reckons i shouldn't watch it as its all still too raw, so i have learnt to not tell her lmao, but the way i look at it is i am TTC again, i can't hide from every baby and its crying can i.......


----------



## hedgewitch

Reedsgirl, so sorry hun, sending you hugs,xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hedge I think we can all sympathise with you on that hun. Big hugs xxx I cry at most baby things to be honest. It seems to set off my yearning button as well as my "will it ever be me" button. On a brighter note how are we all feeling this morning? Any signs from anyone? I just realised this morning (Durr) that I have been to the loo since Saturday hahaha. So Im stuffing roughage into my face as I type! xxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

so sorry reedsgirl :hugs:

i'm 14 dpo today, still no signs or symptoms, having af type pains. my normal lp is 12 days so am over that am assuming that this is the clomid.

got upset at hubby last night cos he was being positive, and i was feeling negative, i was having af pains, and he was like well if your period hasn't arrived yet then there's still chance, i mean i know that, but i really don't think i am pregnant - do you think you know?? like can you read your own body and know whether you are or aren't??? :shrug:

xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

mrssunshine78 said:


> so sorry reedsgirl :hugs:
> 
> i'm 14 dpo today, still no signs or symptoms, having af type pains. my normal lp is 12 days so am over that am assuming that this is the clomid.
> 
> got upset at hubby last night cos he was being positive, and i was feeling negative, i was having af pains, and he was like well if your period hasn't arrived yet then there's still chance, i mean i know that, but i really don't think i am pregnant - do you think you know?? like can you read your own body and know whether you are or aren't??? :shrug:
> 
> xxx

Im the same hun. Last night my DH said the same thing and I was the same as you. Then he got cross for me not been positive but its like these tablets convinced me last month I was but I wasnt! Then I read some people dont have any signs so I dont know what to believe on the whole thing hahaha


----------



## mrssunshine78

well she's arrived and i'm devastated :cry:

sat at home alone crying, i don't know what else i'm supposed to do to get pregnant :cry:

sorry girls i'm just so upset

xxxx


----------



## silarose28

Hi everyone

Hi everyone


:hugs::hugs::hugs: Big hugs to you Reedsgirl and Mrssunshine. This whole process is just sooooo tough!

My body answered it's own question about ov today - I surged on day 12 (unheard of for me!) I'm now sitting here with my hopes up - but in the back of my mind am so worried as I know I am going to feel crushed when af arrives! I have endo (removed in Jan) which affects my ov and am taking clomid whilst I wait for IVF. Does anyone know if clomid is effective with endo?

Wishing you all luck ladies

:dust:


----------



## Rudeollie

mrssunshine78 said:


> well she's arrived and i'm devastated :cry:
> 
> sat at home alone crying, i don't know what else i'm supposed to do to get pregnant :cry:
> 
> sorry girls i'm just so upset
> 
> xxxx

Oh honey pie I'm so sorry :hugs: We all know how you feel, it is devastating. I hate thinking of you crying by yourself xxx Its so horrid. Big loves for you xxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

am feeling ever so slightly better, i took my dog for a walk and got some fresh air. af pains are pretty bad, so took some paracetamol and think i'm gonna have a lie down.

start clomid again tomorrow, am hoping i'll ov earlier this month day 20 is really late

good luck to everyone who she hasn't visited yet!

xx


----------



## -violet-

Hi ladies im new can i join up with you in the clomid club? Im lost and dont know where i should go?

Im 28 yrs old and hubby and I been married for 3 yrs and wanna start our family :)

Been TTC for 15 months, I have PCOS and been told im getting Clomid shortly! Had my blood test done although I dont know when my 23rd day is as I dont get many AF's during the year and havent had one since Dec 09. . .My lovely OH has to go for his test for SA and after that i get clomid! So heres hoping that it will result in BFP soon, feeling kinda helpless at the minute nothing i can do yet but wait!

I def need any advice or support to make this easier and will def give loads to to guys as much as i can! It seems the place for friendly girls going thru similar situations. 
Lots of luck to all you ladies!


----------



## TySonNMe

I'm so sorry for your loss reedsgirl :hugs: 

Sorry the :witch: got you mrssunshine. :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Violet weclome to the group! Im sure you'll fit in well with all of us! Lots of us have pcos and know how tough it is ttc. Im currently on the last few days wait to test after month 2 on clomid. Not feeling like its my month for a bfp yet so you'll see lots of me over the next month Im sure hehehe! XX


----------



## silarose28

Hi Violet

I am just on my first round now so this is new to me too. Good luck!

Mrssunshine - glad your feeling slightly better. I know that I have been absolutely gutted in the past when af arrived (I have had hcg shot/progesterone treatment before - none of which worked). One day I had to take the day off as I couldn't stop crying and looked like I had been punched in the face. It's such a horrible feeling but I find that doing things like going for a walk help a little bit too. Good luck for the next month xx


----------



## -violet-

Thanks Rudeollie, :)

your on clomid recently, how are you finding it?
Have read alot about the side effects it has on some people, one good thing about not having regular AF's on one hand is i dont get PMS, my OH is glad for that!! Lol.
Well good luck this time keep fingers crossed for you, you'll prob see me here alot too!


Hi Sillarose, :)

thanks its good to hear someone on the same path as me, good luck to you aswell! Have you been TTC long? What us women have to go through, this TTC malarky isn't as straightforward as some might think!!

Mrssunshine, :)

am just new on here but read your post and I know how disappointing it feels, want to say hi and keep your head up and keep going! A walk and fresh air somehow does help to make things better dosen't it? I've got three little pooches to keep me busy walking too!


----------



## samfitz

side effects are a real pain in the arse i dont if its comid or af pain at the moment only got 2 days to wait now seems like a life time x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hmmm well clomid is a bit naughty cos last month the side effects had me convinced I was preggo! So you have to try REALLY hard to stay grounded. Im struggling at the minute and dying to poas hehehe. Your hubby MIGHT prefer pms hahaha cos clomid gives me the most terrible rage! Honestly my DH thinks its hilarious (except when the vein on my forehead looks ready to burst!) But I will take anything it throws at me cos all I want in that little bub in my arms at long last xxx

Mrssunshine - Im glad your feelin a little bit better hun. Just look forward to next month of trying and the possiblilty of a xmas baby hey xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

samfitz said:


> side effects are a real pain in the arse i dont if its comid or af pain at the moment only got 2 days to wait now seems like a life time x

Wow Sam - 2 days to go! And you've not tested yet? Any symptoms lately?? x


----------



## -violet-

Hi samfitz 

Cant say im looking forward to that part but at this stage i'd do anything!
How long have you been TTC and taking clomid? 
I know the wait is so hard, well good luck with testing x x


----------



## samfitz

pretty much the same had watery cm an cramps an hip pain an im too scared to test i have got loads of tests but cant bring myself to do it x


----------



## samfitz

i have not used any contraception for 12 years an only had one failed pregnancy i was 5 month into it an i got an infection this is my first month on clomid x


----------



## Rudeollie

I completley understand the been scared part hun. The bit I hate the most is when you see that one line after 5mins, 10mins, 20mins - like its gonna change! Argh! Then you think, hmmm MAYBE the test was duff! Nightmare x


----------



## samfitz

i here ya i wont test until im at least 2 days late only problem is im going too a 50th birthday party on saturday drink or not that is the biggy its bad enough at work lifting heavy stuff an not knowing just dont want it over before it begins an dont want to look like a wuss in front of work mates ya no what some people are like she int even pg yet an she dont want to do anything x


----------



## -violet-

Rudeollie

Yes when i was reading up about it that what i was thinking the list of symptoms sound so alike preg symptoms! It must be hard to keep away from the POAS!! lol
Have to say im not too bad with the mood swings but am prone to the vein thing aswell! :rofl:

Hopefully i can get started soon then!! Will do anything if it'll help the cause.:dust:


----------



## samfitz

i havent found the hole poas a problem cos im too scared to do it so its not really a temptation for me cos what will be will be no amount of poas will change it all it does is piss you off an put you on a downer so always best to wait i can understand those whos periods are irregular but mine are like clock work its really hard this ttc some people dont understand the yearning an pain it causes but what really gets up my nose is that ya can get junkies who cant look after themselves can have them sorry im going on again x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Its very hard! I swear my test are calling me from my bedroom drawer! "Ellen, Elllllllennn!" Like mermaids lured sailors to their deaths hahaha! Sam - Tricky one, if something is going on in there you dont want to risk it so I would say test. If you are pregnant would you tell them all that night tho??? If not then I'd say dont test or drink and say you've not been well or fake a hangover (I find this a marvellous whitelie plus you can feed your face cos food always helps me when Im hungover) Hehehe!


----------



## samfitz

i dont think i will drink an if i am i wont tell them for a long time my mum will be there an she has no idea im on clomid after i lost brodie she told me not to have another cos she was there when i had her an she took it worse than me she collapsed at her funeral in a right state i managed to keep it together so i no if she knew she would only worry an i can di with out the lectures off her x


----------



## samfitz

so your name is ellen how long have you got left to wait x


----------



## Rudeollie

samfitz said:


> i dont think i will drink an if i am i wont tell them for a long time my mum will be there an she has no idea im on clomid after i lost brodie she told me not to have another cos she was there when i had her an she took it worse than me she collapsed at her funeral in a right state i managed to keep it together so i no if she knew she would only worry an i can di with out the lectures off her x

Oh hun thats tough. Big hugs for you xxx None of this is easy is it? On anyone connected to us. Yep my true identity is out now isnt it hahaha AF is due on Sunday, normally (i say this like its a common occurence HA! I've only had 2 this year, first time thats happen since I was like 16!) Normally she arrives about 10/11am so I should be depressed by dinner time hahaha


----------



## samfitz

have you tried to test yet or are you leaving it x


----------



## Rudeollie

Was tempted this morning but resisted. I MIGHT give in and test friday or saturday cos if it is a no no Im off out with DH saturday night so I could drown my sorrows in a glass of vino! x


----------



## samfitz

if you are pg whats the chance of getting a poitive so soon i was always told to test when af is a day late i have got some ultra early 10ml tests are they any good has i have not jused them yet x


----------



## Rudeollie

And your due friday is that right?? If so you can try a test now I'd say. My friend used them 5 days before she was due and got a bfp. Then she double checked with a cb digital. I've got a couple of cheap ones and a few cb. x


----------



## samfitz

im just a wimp the only thing stopping me at the moment is the af cramps an the stomach gurgling an fluttering just feel its coming i have googled alot of different symptons like ya do an pregnancy cramps can feel the same has af an also i have still cm but its really watery today been constantly going to the toilet today to check no spotting only cm i always feel wet tmi but thats how it is x


----------



## Rudeollie

Nothing wrong with been a wimp and I dont think you are been. Remember lots of women have lots of different symptoms in the early days inc lots of cm, and for some no cm! You test when you feel able to hun. xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

I hope it's your BFP Sam- everything crossed for you honey- so sorry about your little girl xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Welcome Violet. I have PCOS too and have had very irregular periods for years. I have been NTNP for over 5 years (no contraception) - and actively charting for about 2-3 years. I don't ovulate on my own at all (not even once in 5 years)!! But clomid has worked ovulation wise and made me ovulate both last cycle and this cycle. I am 30.

Do you ovulate on your own?


----------



## samfitz

babyloulou said:


> I hope it's your BFP Sam- everything crossed for you honey- so sorry about your little girl xxxx

thankyou love hope you get yours too when are you testing i see your on the same day has me its getting really scary x


----------



## -violet-

hi babylolou

Ovualtion wise i dont do very well had about 5 last year in total. Been like this since i was a teenager but the doctors dont do anything about it then. Had been on contraception for about 7 yrs until last Jan. 
Only had i cycle since just before Christmas. But remaning hopeful two of my aunts had it and endremitosis (cant spell it) and cousin has PSOC and they all got their little babies!

All this charting business, is there isnt much i can do if im not ovualting??


----------



## hedgewitch

Rudeollie said:


> Not sure when exactly but Im guessing its to compete with that Tesco health malarkey. I looked at the Tesco health thing when I was waiting and waiting on my hsg scan date. Was going to "use my points" to get a scan done through them. Can imagine it though "Tin of beans, a loaf oh and here's DH's sperm can you sort me out please?":haha: I often get Asda to deliver, I wonder if I can get them to do this:haha:

hey hun have you any info on this to do with Asda and Tesco, sorry but i have never heard of it and an avid clubcard holder lmao


----------



## babyloulou

Sam-yeah I'm on CD26- but I ovulated 4 days late on CD18- so I am only 8dpo and will be later finding out than you. I don't feel hopeful at all this month. I think it's because the clomid gave me so many "pregnancy symptoms" last month I could barely believe it was BFN!! So this month I am thinking nothing of any twinges and pains I am getting. I feel very negative this cycle! xx


----------



## samfitz

babyloulou said:


> Sam-yeah I'm on CD26- but I ovulated 4 days late on CD18- so I am only 8dpo and will be later finding out than you. I don't feel hopeful at all this month. I think it's because the clomid gave me so many "pregnancy symptoms" last month I could barely believe it was BFN!! So this month I am thinking nothing of any twinges and pains I am getting. I feel very negative this cycle! xx

im with you on that one but i have had all symptons going an still getting them but that could just be af im a very negative person anyway but i think the longer you go on the more negative you get an im not sure when i ovulated all i no is i got alot of o pain around day 14 an it was really bad for about 3 days i used cbfm an it was high from 6 to 20 no peaks x x


----------



## hedgewitch

its ok i found it lol, Asda aren't offering IVF they are offering the drugs at a reduced cost, makes very interesting reading, including the comments on the bottom of the article
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1255041/Asda-sell-IVF-drugs-820-discount.html


----------



## VickyLou

Hey Girls

Reedsgirl hope your feeling ok, big hugs coming your way.

Sunshine sorry the witch has arrived. Hopefully she wont show next time. Fingers crossed.

Samfitz hoping you get a BFP this months. Sounds good :dust:

Violet welcome and good luck with clomid when you start it. I have just finished my first course, due to test around the 10th when AF is due. The side affects have been awful for me this first time hoping next month will be better if i dont get BFP. Im sure we will chat more. xx

Im still getting the cramps today but mainly in my back and hip on the right side. Sometimes its thats sharp it takes my breath away. I think i might be coming down with something as i feel extremely tired (i didnt get out of bed til 4pm i just couldnt keep my eyes open and i could just go back to sleep now) Also feeling very sick and light headed.

Spoke with my mum earlier (which i dont do often as we dont really get on) and she said to me i dont no why your bothering trying for a baby cause it will never happen for you cause your body doesnt work properly!!! How nice is that ay? It does work properly i just have pcos so its taking time thats all. I was so hurt when she said that.
I no she doesnt want anymore grankids as she already has two but that give her the right to be horrible to me??

Sorry girls ranting again.

Hope everyone is happy and well

xx
:dust:


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah Sam I've had so many years- so many BFNs- I can barely stand to see any more!! Although I have to admit I have never actually been ovulating before which is of course one HUGE plus point this time!!


----------



## samfitz

vicky lou thats mothers for you take no notice an keep your chin up because when you do have a little bundle of your own she will want to know him or her then thats what mums do they make there mouth but then moan if ya push them out bless ya its not nice or fair on you an she obviously isnt thinking about your feeling or state of mind anyway sod em x x


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks sam xx

Should of known she wouldnt be happy about it anyway. 

xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Evening ladies! Hedge sorry you had to hunt for the article on ivf, I had a late meeting! But am here now so lets start this ranting! Mothers can be a nightmare,my advice is dont listen if its something you want in your heart then so be it! But sometimes they can be trying to protect is in a a funny way.XX Oh yeah bad back ache and huge spot about to land on my nose so def negative abut this month! Boo!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww- I'm sorry your Mum was so nasty to you Vickylou- that is not on at all!! Don't listen to her! :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

I have ovary pain- keeps switching from left to right!!


----------



## NurseKel

Hello ladies! Sorry to hear about AF making her visit to a few and good luck to all the ladies in the waiting phase. Has anyone talked to Kissy? I'm starting to get worried about her.


----------



## Rudeollie

babyloulou said:


> I have ovary pain- keeps switching from left to right!!

Hmm interesting, verrry interesting! I have a funny feeling about you hun x


----------



## rhiansweet84

Hi everyone, been a while since I was last here. Been feeling quite low :(
How is everyone? Any news? xx


----------



## babyloulou

No NurseKel- according to her stats page she has not even logged on since last Friday night. I keep checking - but there's been no sign. I have sent her a PM earlier in the week for incase she pops back in. I am wondering if she had bad news in her CD21 blood tests again- I hope not - but I can't think of why else she wouldn't be here xx


----------



## babyloulou

HI Rhian- is it the clomid making you feel low? I have been really low on it this cycle. Less physical side effects than last cycle- but far more emotional ones! I have been a wreck! OH is really scared of me!


----------



## rhiansweet84

I've had no side effects this month what so ever but my cousin has had her baby and 3 of my friends have found they are expecting. I just shut myself off, which I shouldn't do but it's the only way I can cope. I have hospital appointment on 18th March to begin injections. I am currently on cd 17 so will be on cd 2 of next cycle at my appointment which will be interesting.
How r u? x


----------



## -violet-

> Spoke with my mum earlier (which i dont do often as we dont really get on) and she said to me i dont no why your bothering trying for a baby cause it will never happen for you cause your body doesnt work properly!!! How nice is that ay? It does work properly i just have pcos so its taking time thats all. I was so hurt when she said that.
> I no she doesnt want anymore grankids as she already has two but that give her the right to be horrible to me??
> 
> Sorry girls ranting again.





Vickylou you are allowed to rant, thats why this forum is so great you can come on and let it all out and all the lovely girls on here give loads of support! Yeaaa!:hugs:

Being a fellow PCOS sufferer we have to work a little bit harder, jus to get OV for me would be the first biggest achievement. Dont let your mum stress you out, we all put enough pressure on ourselves already we dont need other people adding to it!:winkwink:

You keep you chin up girl! its a waiting game but the harder we try eventually when it does happen its so worth all the tough times x x
:dance:


:dust:


----------



## TySonNMe

LouLou, I'm 8DPO too...when are you testing? I had alternating pains at 6DPO and 7DPO...did you have them on your first cycle too?

VickyLou, sorry about you mom...I have a very fragile relationship with my mother, but I tell her nothing about what's going on in my personal life. I haven't told anyone in my family we're TTC and I don' know that she'd be too thrilled at the thought of having a mixed grandchild, but oh well...she'll deal.


----------



## babyloulou

I'm fine thanks Rhian- I'm finding this cycle a lot easier than last so far. I haven't got any hope this cycle- it feels more like I'm having a break cycle, even though I'm not if that makes sense!?! I just feel like it won't happen this month.

Are you a stay at home mum or do you work Rhian? I am finding work quite difficult since I started the clomid- I am a secondary school teacher and I have always been patient and loved my job. But the last two months I am finding it really difficult- it's like emotions are swirling around my head all the time


----------



## Rudeollie

Right Im ranting i know. Just read that WAG to be Danielle Lloyd is pregnant! Oh and she's claiming its a miracle too cos she has pcos. Oh Im just fed up with them all now. And DH can p*ss off too if he says karma to me one more time. Balls to it all! x


----------



## rhiansweet84

I'm unemployed at the moment and not working is driving me crazy. We're not using anything this cycle just bd as usual. But we're not thinking about getting pregnant. I think we've both just come to terms with the fact we need the injections or something more so we've given up trying this cycle, just enjoying each other. 
I'm dreading this hospital appointment....

Being a secondary school teacher must be hard enough without the added stress of TTC. You'll get your BFP soon, I'm sure you will :)

The first two months of clomid were hell for me. I felt awful ALL THE TIME, but this month, nothing. Strange isn't it? x


----------



## NurseKel

Loulou, bless you woman for being able to teach school. I tell you I have a new found respect for teachers when my DD started Kindergarten. I would never have the patience for that...Clomid or not. LOL I hope it is not bad news for Kissy. I thought things were really looking good for her this month. 
Rhiansweet, I'm sorry you're having such a hard time. I know it seems like everyone around you is preggers when you are trying and can't get there. Big hugs sweetie.


----------



## babyloulou

TySonNMe said:


> LouLou, I'm 8DPO too...when are you testing? I had alternating pains at 6DPO and 7DPO...did you have them on your first cycle too?

Yes I did have them on the first cycle- I got them 7 and 8dpo last cycle. I also had pink spotting on 8dpo with a nice "implantation type" temp dip too!!! Didn't lead to anything though- except AF! :growlmad: So I am determined not to read anything into the pains this month at all!! 

I am going to try not to test too. I have a little plan I have been using since I found out OPKs can be used as HPTs. They apparently show up the same time as an early HPT so I have just been carrying on testing with one every afternoon like my normal routine. Then if anything shows up on them I'll know to test- otherwise it just feels normal to do the OPKs as I've been doing them for about 4 bloody years!! :dohh: I had a progesterone test at 2 or 3 dpo and it was 35 which was good for that early. And I've had another one today- so will wait for those results or AF! :wacko:

Rhian- yes it is so random isn't it!! Surely you must have more hope though with you having already had a child! You know you work in some small way! :happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

p.s:- Tyson I've just looked at your chart too- you had a lovely dip at 4dpo which could be a good sign and then just temps have shot up since!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks for taking a look LouLou...I didn't think implantation could happen that early? I used an OPK the other day and got a bit of line but nothing major. I took an 10miu test last night and nothing! I thought I saw the faintest of faint lines a but I think my eyes were playing tricks on me. I bought some FRERs but will hold off until Friday morning. It's all so confusing on Clomid.


----------



## Rudeollie

Good luck tyson & loulou x Im way too emotional to stay up so will bid goodnight x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I know it is! It's crazy! I think implantation is supposed to be around 5dpo??? I think... don't quote me though! 

With using OPKs as far as I know they have to show an OPK positive (ie: line has to be darker than control line) even when being used as an HPT.

When you say a "faint line" on a 10mui- do you mean an HPT??


----------



## babyloulou

Rudeollie said:


> Good luck tyson & loulou x Im way too emotional to stay up so will bid goodnight x

Good night RudeOllie- we're here if you want a chat :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

yeah it was an HPT...but I really think my eyes were tricking me.


----------



## babyloulou

It's enough to drive us all wappy!! ](*,):loopy:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow what a busy thread tooday!! Well this is my first month of no clomid and I am already worried whether I will Ov or not. Why oh why can't I relax about all this?? I rescheduled my HSG for march 9th and took the 10 and 11th off as well just in case I have cramps real bad.

Welcome to all the newbies!! Good luck in you journey. 

I have also been worried about Kissy as well..I have checked her page but nothing. I really thought her test looked promising. 

Lou I am holding out for a BFP for you as well. And for all the other girls still waitn. God bless you all


----------



## samfitz

good morning all hope everyone is ok well af due tomorrow an must say the nerves are really kicking in now feel like im waiting to be hung i have had af cramps all week but mostly get them at night when im trying to settle down no cramps this morning an usually i get spotting by now an i also get i can only describe has floaters when i pee they look like dark flex of skin tmi i no but not noticed any has yet trying to stay hopeful but not wanting to get my hopes up too much cos with it been my first round of clomid im not sure what too expect anyway got to dash has i start work in 20 mins so have a good day to all of you wonderful ladies an god bless x x x


----------



## hedgewitch

morning allhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_9_10.gif
how are we all doing today? i am soooo tired https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/7/7_11_115.gif, bought some spray stuff from Avon called sleeptherapy, its to spray on your pillow when you go to sleep and has Lavender and stuff in it, i started using it 2 nights ago and i have slept like a log both nights, most sleep i have had since i got pg with LM, now not sure if its the spray or just the fact i am pooped but when i wake up i feel like shithttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_6_8.gif, i feel like i have actually been up all night. 
i am also full of https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_2_26.gif lol the last few mornings i am waking up bunged up and there is blood in there too and no matter how much i blow my nose it doesn't help! i hate it, drives me nuts.
apart from that not much else is happening for me, 7dpo for me, slight dip tempwise today but as we all know that means nothing but it hasn't stopped matt making comments lol, got a bit of back ache and achy feeling in my tum so i reckon my IBS is probably gonna kick off....OH JOY!!!! i would rather be running to the loo puking with morning sickness than with IBS lol.


----------



## Rudeollie

hedgewitch said:


> morning allhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_9_10.gif
> how are we all doing today? i am soooo tired https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/7/7_11_115.gif, bought some spray stuff from Avon called sleeptherapy, its to spray on your pillow when you go to sleep and has Lavender and stuff in it, i started using it 2 nights ago and i have slept like a log both nights, most sleep i have had since i got pg with LM, now not sure if its the spray or just the fact i am pooped but when i wake up i feel like shithttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_6_8.gif, i feel like i have actually been up all night.
> i am also full of https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_2_26.gif lol the last few mornings i am waking up bunged up and there is blood in there too and no matter how much i blow my nose it doesn't help! i hate it, drives me nuts.
> apart from that not much else is happening for me, 7dpo for me, slight dip tempwise today but as we all know that means nothing but it hasn't stopped matt making comments lol, got a bit of back ache and achy feeling in my tum so i reckon my IBS is probably gonna kick off....OH JOY!!!! i would rather be running to the loo puking with morning sickness than with IBS lol.[/QUOTE
> 
> Morning Hedge. Sorry your feeling so rubbish at the mo.:hugs: I had the bunged bloody nose thing last week, it was nasty! Oh how I wish you were running to the loo wish morning sickness! Im just about to put myself out of half my misery and call and see if my bloods are back from last week. They probably are and they wont tell me until its EXACTLY a week since I had it done but its worth a shot. Im very sad at the mo. Just started last night. Trying very hard to smile. Pants! Everything is pants today :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry you are feeling so rubbish Rudeollie and Hedge! Hope you start to feel better soon! Keep your chins up girls xxx

I really hope Af doesn't show up for you Sam! That would be brill! 

Reedsgirl- hopefully the clomid will have kick started your system and it will just carry on as it has been doing xxx

Nothing to report here still- except the same pains in my ovaries this morning (although they are fine now) - and my temp has edged back up again this morning after dropping slightly the last couple of days (can click on my ticker if anyone is interested) xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Rudeollie said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> morning allhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_9_10.gif
> how are we all doing today? i am soooo tired https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/7/7_11_115.gif, bought some spray stuff from Avon called sleeptherapy, its to spray on your pillow when you go to sleep and has Lavender and stuff in it, i started using it 2 nights ago and i have slept like a log both nights, most sleep i have had since i got pg with LM, now not sure if its the spray or just the fact i am pooped but when i wake up i feel like shithttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_6_8.gif, i feel like i have actually been up all night.
> i am also full of https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_2_26.gif lol the last few mornings i am waking up bunged up and there is blood in there too and no matter how much i blow my nose it doesn't help! i hate it, drives me nuts.
> apart from that not much else is happening for me, 7dpo for me, slight dip tempwise today but as we all know that means nothing but it hasn't stopped matt making comments lol, got a bit of back ache and achy feeling in my tum so i reckon my IBS is probably gonna kick off....OH JOY!!!! i would rather be running to the loo puking with morning sickness than with IBS lol.[/QUOTE
> 
> Morning Hedge. Sorry your feeling so rubbish at the mo.:hugs: I had the bunged bloody nose thing last week, it was nasty! Oh how I wish you were running to the loo wish morning sickness! Im just about to put myself out of half my misery and call and see if my bloods are back from last week. They probably are and they wont tell me until its EXACTLY a week since I had it done but its worth a shot. Im very sad at the mo. Just started last night. Trying very hard to smile. Pants! Everything is pants today :cry:
> 
> awww sweetie,https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_33_21.giflet me know what your bloods say hun,xxClick to expand...


----------



## Rudeollie

ARGH!!!!!!!!! The receptionist at my GP is STILL saying my bloods arent back. I dont believe it takes this long for blood. I hate this area! 2 days is all it took where I used to live!!! Burst into tear when I hung up the phone!! Thanks for the hugs and stuff Hedge and Lou. Im feeling that sh*tty Im going to go garden and take my anger out on some bushes I think! Honestly this month is really stressing me out and Im shouldnt be stressing. Sorry for ranting girls I am just so fed up! XXX


----------



## megs79

Hi everyone, wish I could magic up BFPs for every single one of us! Loulou, I am also 9dpo today. When are you going to test? Not sure when to but quite tempted to tomorrow x


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey ladies, tested this morning and got a very very faint line on a FRER...I am also 9DPO.


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Tyson!! Congratulations love! So you weren't imagining the line the other day at all!! Stick around for a bit won't you! xx

Megs- I am not going to test I don't think. If I can resist I am just going to wait for AF- I have no PMA this month at all! Are you going to test?

Sorry about your doctors Rudeollie- that is absolutely rubbish! They are back within two days at the hospital! xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Thank you LouLou...will most definitely stick around for a bit. It's still very early and I would like to see a darker line. :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

TySonNMe said:


> Thank you LouLou...will most definitely stick around for a bit. It's still very early and I would like to see a darker line. :hugs:

Fab news Tyson! Well done girl! :thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance: Here to a happy healthy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

Thank you!


----------



## Rudeollie

You're welcome Tyson, always good to hear clomid success! Well I beat the [email protected] outta the garden and didnt feel much better for it so bawled my eyes out for a bit and did a cheapo test and nada!!! Not due till Sunday but Im taking it as a done deal. Hey ho, roll on Monday and months 3 of clomid! xxx Loulou your temps looking pretty good to me! xxx


----------



## samfitz

well i spoke too soon this morning just has i got to work this morning started spottin it was brown an watery im not a happy bunny x x


----------



## Rudeollie

samfitz said:


> well i spoke too soon this morning just has i got to work this morning started spottin it was brown an watery im not a happy bunny x x

Oh Im sorry Sam - Looks like we're together in the clomid club again next cycle hey??:hugs::hugs:


----------



## samfitz

well i will be here love how long you got to wait x


----------



## Rudeollie

AF due Sunday but got so upset today I tested and nothing. XX


----------



## samfitz

it could just be too early its not over until af comes so ya not out yet x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks for your confidence Sam but I just dont think anything worked this month. But like you say its not over yet xxx


----------



## megs79

Congrats Tyson! :flower::happydance::flower:

Got my fingers crossed for you - i'm sure that line will get darker and darker!

Lou, I think I will test tomorrow as I'm feeling all sorts of weird stuff going on - I'm sure it's just Clomid symptoms and because it's my first month on Clomid i've got nothing to base the feelings on. Just encouraging at least that SOMETHING is going on there! 

Sam - sorry to hear that. But next month could well be your month! x


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies how are we all today?

Tryson congrats on the BFP hope the little bean sticks for you.

LouLou i hope this is your month.

Hedge hope you start to feel better soon.

Ladies i have a few questions for you all please help me out lol

I have just got back from having my bloods done today it cd22, 7dpo. When should the results be back. The clinic told me to call them on monday but it might take longer than that for the results?

Also if i dont get bfp on the 14th (AF due the 10th) then im going to do temping, opks and conceive plus.
When should i start temping, CD1? I find it very confusing though so might be on here alot asking alot of questions lol i hope you dont mind.

When do i start the opks? all the way through or just days before ovulation?
And the same for conceive plus is that used every time we BD or just close to ovulation? 

Thanks girls 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Tyson's lovely news prompted me to test too- BFN as expected!


----------



## Rudeollie

Vicky - if you can call on monday thats fab. Im due mine tomorrow and its been a whole week! As for temp, start that anytime so you get to know whats your "normal" for you and see how it changes with yr cycle. OPKs I normally start 5 days after my last tablet. But try do them at about 2pm, with not to much fluid in you (so it doesnt get yr wee too watered down!) ANd use the conceive every time you bd! Good luck for everything hun xxx


----------



## babyloulou

The woman who takes the blood always says a week to 2 weeks when she's doing it. But my Ob Gyn's secretary gives me the results over the phone after two days xxx


----------



## megs79

Vickylou, I start my charts from the first day of AF (this is CD1 I think). 

This Clomid ovulation calculator might be helpful to tell you when to start doing opks

https://babymed.com/Tools/fertility/clomid/

But I start them when my CM starts building up or I get EWCM. This month I got my first + OPK on the last day of EWCM.

Hope that helps! x


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks girls you have helped me out loads. so i could start temping tomorrow. Is fertility friend the best site to use for charting or is there better ones? Thanks again and sorry for all the questions xxx


----------



## babyloulou

MOst people use Fertility Friend- I actually prefer Ovusoft. I use both though. FF is free- so use that to start with anyway.

As for OPKs- the only thing I would add to what Meg said is that a lot of women don't get EWCM on clomid (I certainly don't) and so don't leave your OPks until then the first month until you know your own pattern. The first month I started taking the internet cheapie ones once a day as soon as AF had finished. Once I started to see lines I increased to twice a day! This second cycle I was able to start them later by basing it on what happened the first month. For your first cycle I would order a huge big load of internet cheapies and don't scrimp with them! I would have missed my surge last month and this month if I hadn't have done so many!


----------



## Rudeollie

VickyLou said:


> Thanks girls you have helped me out loads. so i could start temping tomorrow. Is fertility friend the best site to use for charting or is there better ones? Thanks again and sorry for all the questions xxx

Yep totally agree with Loulou! My cm is varied from the clomid so def bulk buy some opks and test test test! x:thumbup:


----------



## TySonNMe

Thank you ladies!

LouLou, it's still early yet....fx for you!!


----------



## rhiansweet84

Can't believe how long some of you have to wait. Lat cycle I had my bloods done on the Tuesday morning and had the results the following morning. I rang the hospital for mine coz the doctors tell you they don't have the results. Bull! 

Congrats TySonNME.

Good luck to the rest of us :)


----------



## mommy2skie

I ordered my clomid online and will start taking it next month. Anyone in the same boat?
-Misty


----------



## babyloulou

mommy2skie said:


> I ordered my clomid online and will start taking it next month. Anyone in the same boat?
> -Misty

I would be very, very careful doing that. It is a very powerful drug and you should have some form of monitoring! :shrug:


----------



## Rudeollie

Totally agree with LouLou mommy2skie. Be very carefull wont you!


----------



## megs79

Good morning everyone! Well I did an HPT this morning and think I saw a line but it was so so SO faint. Got my husband to have a look and he saw a v faint line too but he reckoned it might be bleed from the dye. Really confused now, don't want to hope too much. Anyone mind if I post it to see what you all think? x


----------



## Rudeollie

megs79 said:


> Good morning everyone! Well I did an HPT this morning and think I saw a line but it was so so SO faint. Got my husband to have a look and he saw a v faint line too but he reckoned it might be bleed from the dye. Really confused now, don't want to hope too much. Anyone mind if I post it to see what you all think? x

Oh my god Megs! How exciting! Post it Post it!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

Post it Megs!


----------



## megs79

OK here's the best pics I could do - what do you think? I don't mind if you're brutally honest! I really don't know myself, I don't dare hope! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0001.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 14









DSC_0011.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## megs79

Here's one inverted...
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0011b.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Rudeollie

megs79 said:


> OK here's the best pics I could do - what do you think? I don't mind if you're brutally honest! I really don't know myself, I don't dare hope! :wacko:

Its looks the same as my bf's did.....She had her little boy in January! WOO HOO! Im going for a bid CONGRATULATIONS HUN!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## megs79

Do you really think it might be positive? I'm still really doubtful as I really didn't think it was a possibility this month....


----------



## Rudeollie

megs79 said:


> Do you really think it might be positive? I'm still really doubtful as I really didn't think it was a possibility this month....[/QUO
> 
> Honestly hun its identical to my friends. She then did a digi one which I had to read out to her! She was like you on the dip test, saying she thought it was the test line that had bled. But ive done them loads before hand and have NEVER had even a teeny second line!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

That is a VERY clear BFP Megs!! Congratulations honey!! If you don't believe it get yourself a digi one. But honestly that is positive- congratulations! xxx How may dpo are you?


----------



## megs79

You REALLY think so? :happydance:

Can't wait to do one tomorrow but visiting mother-in-law so need to be covert! I am 10 dpo today so it's still early to test (I wasn't expecting to get anything) Maybe if I do one tonight it might be more clear as my levels might have gone up?!?

Very tempted to get a digital one but i've spent so much money on all my fertility issues that I'm going to try to resist! :wacko:


----------



## hedgewitch

looking good megs!! i reckon thats a BFP in the making sweetie, i will cautiously wish you huge congrats!! well done!!xx


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, how are we all doing today?


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep you'll be ok to try test again later. My friend tested about 11am, 1pm and then 5pm when on the digital one when I got in from work! All showed positive!!! Aww well done you! So pleased for you! Hahaha We're staying with my mum this weekend too and Im due to test again so I understand the covert op needed!!!! X


----------



## megs79

I'll do one tonight and keep you posted. Trying not to get too excited. Thanks, you've all helped me keep my sanity lately!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah make sure you do Megs! Well its 3 minutes til the phone line opens for my bloods results! XX


----------



## hedgewitch

Rudeollie said:


> Yeah make sure you do Megs! Well its 3 minutes til the phone line opens for my bloods results! XX

hope its good news sweetie,xx


----------



## megs79

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Rudeollie

Right ,Im calling on all your experiences now girls! Just called them up and have been told to call back at, wait for it, 3pm (Like Ive not waitied long enough!) Because my gp needs consulting on it! What the f**k is that about??? Sorry for the very foul language but Im so argh about waiting even longer!!!!!! xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Rudeollie said:


> Right ,Im calling on all your experiences now girls! Just called them up and have been told to call back at, wait for it, 3pm (Like Ive not waitied long enough!) Because my gp needs consulting on it! What the f**k is that about??? Sorry for the very foul language but Im so argh about waiting even longer!!!!!! xxx

when i have rung up for results i have been told by the receptionist the doctor needs to see it because they are not allowed to give them out unless they have expressly been given permission from the GP as they could misinterpret the results leading you to be in distress or whatever if they tell you it wrong
its usually the GP who gives me mine and they wait till gone 6pm to ring aswell which really annoys me!! try not to worry too much hun


----------



## Rudeollie

Okay thats calmed me down a bit. Thanks Hedge! Its just its my first day21 bloods (only have them this month and then April) and the slightest thing is setting off my worry radar! xxx Anyhoo how you doing?? xxx


----------



## megs79

Yes that's happened to me - the receptionist said the numbers don't mean anything to her and it's easy to give the wrong info, so they wait for doc to tell you. Keep pestering them though because it's not fair having to wait ages x


----------



## hedgewitch

Rudeollie said:


> Okay thats calmed me down a bit. Thanks Hedge! Its just its my first day21 bloods (only have them this month and then April) and the slightest thing is setting off my worry radar! xxx Anyhoo how you doing?? xxx

just make sure you ring back at 3pm hun, keep harrassing them lol or they will forget, see they don't see how important these resuts are, they don't know you personally so don't see what goes on in our lives, how much these things affect us!
i'm ok hun, getting by,xx


----------



## Rudeollie

megs79 said:


> Yes that's happened to me - the receptionist said the numbers don't mean anything to her and it's easy to give the wrong info, so they wait for doc to tell you. Keep pestering them though because it's not fair having to wait ages x

Dont worry I'll be harassing the at 2.30 haha! Its true what you say Hedge, its rare to deal with someone in this process that has any compassion or experience on how we ache for results!

Im thinking you need a few :hugs: hedge! Getting by when I say it normally means I need some hugs :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Rudeollie said:


> Dont worry I'll be harassing the at 2.30 haha! Its true what you say Hedge, its rare to deal with someone in this process that has any compassion or experience on how we ache for results!
> 
> Im thinking you need a few :hugs: hedge! Getting by when I say it normally means I need some hugs :hugs:

aww thanks hun, just feeling a little low, you know how it is when you think it will never happen for you lol, i had a dream last night that i was pregnant, and it felt so real, i told Matt when i woke up that i was pregnant lol, and then i obviously realised it was all just exactly that.......a dream!
i do however feel good about one thing, seeing as they have given me two months before all help is revoked, i am going to donate my eggs i have left to a friend, she hasn't been able to get pg as her eggs have diminished and she is now nearly 40 so i am going to help her if i can.


----------



## Rudeollie

Honey pie, that is a truely wonderful thing you are going to do for your friend xxx But why have you only got 2 months of help left? I hate the baby dreams too, well the waking up part at least xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Rudeollie said:


> Honey pie, that is a truely wonderful thing you are going to do for your friend xxx But why have you only got 2 months of help left? I hate the baby dreams too, well the waking up part at least xxx

basically because we have been trying for 7 years and they can't do no more for us. so she is willing to give me two months more of clomid and then thats it!! i asked her my options after that and she said my only option is IVF, so thats the end of that lol, so for me i am really just resigning myself to the fact i will most likely never have another child and that if i can help someone else then i am more than happy to do so.


----------



## Rudeollie

Aw hun. Im so sorry thats the way its going. Ive not looked into the later stages of ttc but would you consider adoption?? I know its not the same as carrying and giving birth to your own though. Your friend is very lucky to have you hun. Im just getting ready to look after my friends 8wk old son while she's at the dentists. (Do i have to give him back??? hehehe) xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Rudeollie said:


> Aw hun. Im so sorry thats the way its going. Ive not looked into the later stages of ttc but would you consider adoption?? I know its not the same as carrying and giving birth to your own though. Your friend is very lucky to have you hun. Im just getting ready to look after my friends 8wk old son while she's at the dentists. (Do i have to give him back??? hehehe) xxx

awww make sure you have a cuddle for me too!!


----------



## babyloulou

Hope everyone is alright today! 

It's definitely a line Megs xxx

My temp went up again slightly this morning- big fat negative on internet cheapie though!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hedge I spoke too soon on baby sitting. She called and cancelled on me. Not the first time its happend. Think her hubby thinks Im not mentally capable! Nice(!)

Loulou - How many dpo are you now?? xx


----------



## babyloulou

I'm 10dpo now - i think I am out this month. I am starting to feel "pregnant"!! Which as we 'clomid-takers' know is a sure sign I am not! One of the lovely clomid side effects that comes before AF!


----------



## Rudeollie

babyloulou said:


> I'm 10dpo now - i think I am out this month. I am starting to feel "pregnant"!! Which as we 'clomid-takers' know is a sure sign I am not! One of the lovely clomid side effects that comes before AF!

Hahaha. Yep thats what I keep telling DH! Saying that this month I dont feel it at all, but highly doubt its my month after my bfn yesterday! Cursed clomid!:winkwink::haha:


----------



## babyloulou

It's awful isn't it! I am bloated, constipated and have sore boobs!


----------



## Rudeollie

babyloulou said:


> It's awful isn't it! I am bloated, constipated and have sore boobs!

Yep. I hear you on the bloated and constipated but dont have sore boobs yet which is bad news for me cos Im due af on sunday and they're normally aching by now! Im thinking its gonna be that I need provera to come on for the next cycle :growlmad: But my body could still suprise me!:haha:


----------



## babyloulou

I've just rang and got my results from my prog blood test that I took on Weds (sorry rudeollie- I know you're still waiting for yours!) and my level is 54! So this month has been higher than last month which is good! I got a level of 35 at 2dpo and a level of 54 at 8dpo! (Last month it was 40 at 7dpo) so quite pleased with this months levels!


----------



## laura6914

megs79 said:


> OK here's the best pics I could do - what do you think? I don't mind if you're brutally honest! I really don't know myself, I don't dare hope! :wacko:

OMG megs thats definitly a BFP, thats way way way darkler than my first one. Huge congrates. I got a BFP on a digi the next day so please test again. So happy for you. Did you use the OV test i sent you? Did they bring you luck? Oh how exciting. 

Hey girls. 

Loulou how are you huny? Any news off Kissy, last time i popped in it looked like she had her BFP?

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Laura- glad to see you are doing well!!

No one has heard from Kissy. She posted some HPTs but no-one was saying they could see a line-she hasn't logged on since then. Last Friday night was the last time she logged in and she hasn't even logged in since. She was due to get her 21 day bloods again that day so I am wondering if they were bad news again (as I don't think she got a positive OPK again this month) and she has decided to have a break. I've clicked her siggy and she also hasn't update her FF charts since last friday either!!! :-(


----------



## babyloulou

p.s:- I'm fine thanks laura- I've just realised I didn't answer that question! Just got my 8dpo prog test back and it was 54- so definitely ov'ed again xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

babyloulou said:


> I've just rang and got my results from my prog blood test that I took on Weds (sorry rudeollie- I know you're still waiting for yours!) and my level is 54! So this month has been higher than last month which is good! I got a level of 35 at 2dpo and a level of 54 at 8dpo! (Last month it was 40 at 7dpo) so quite pleased with this months levels!

Oh loulou why dont you rub some more salt in my wounds hey:winkwink: Haha Thats fab news on your levels hun! Hopefully they'll just keep creeping up and up!:happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

You'll get yours this afternoon I'm sure rudeollie! They can't keep you wiating any longer surely! :shrug:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Im gonna call in an hour and see if I can find anything out! XXX


----------



## laura6914

ah lou thats fantastic news hun. Fingers crossed for you. Any symptoms yet? Youb feeling hopeful?

Oh i hope its not bad news for her. I thought i saw a line on her tests when i had a look. :wacko: I did chck her FF and saw it had nt been updated. Hopefully she will pop in soon. 

xxx


----------



## megs79

Great news Lou! Show's everything's working as it should be! I have PCOS too and if I do have a BFP then it just shows it's possible!

Laura, I'm CONVINCED you sent me preggers vibes with those OPKs! I'm still really unsure and have already done 2 more tests! All the same though. If I don't have darker lines by Sun I'm buying a digital.

Hope Kissy is ok, maybe she's taking a break for a couple of weeks. x


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Lou that s great news and Megs I am so pleased for you I really hope Kissy is ok.
Good luck all Beth x


----------



## Rudeollie

Afternoon all. Only a brief one to let you know got my bloods back and it was only 3.6. Im totally gutted. So i'm in for another long long month of waiting for provera etc etc xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Rudeollie said:


> Afternoon all. Only a brief one to let you know got my bloods back and it was only 3.6. Im totally gutted. So i'm in for another long long month of waiting for provera etc etc xxx

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gif


----------



## mommy2skie

Hi all, I'd love to join the clomid club. you can read my story in the link of my signature.
-misty


----------



## TySonNMe

That's definitely a positive Megs! I am so happy for you!

Congratulations LouLou!!

I'm so sorry about your bloods Ollie :hugs: :hugs:

I tested this morning with a FRER (pic in journal) but the line came up lighter than yesterday. Any thoughts?


----------



## NurseKel

Loulou, that is a great number! I am even more excited to get to testing time for you than I already have been....hehehe. I know what you mean about the symptoms. I just felt pregnant, but like you was just afraid to believe it bc of the Clomid side effects. Fingers crossed babe.
Megs....congrats babe! Looks really good for you!
Ollie, I'm so sorry your numbers are still low. Unfortunately, it sometimes takes a couple of months for the Clomid to really get our ovaries going.
Tyson, I really wouldn't be too concerned about the lines. I have seen a lot of women on here that keep peeing on tests and worry themselves sick over the faintness of lines. Every test is different and there are so many other factors like urine concentration that affect the results also. So, just try to relax and enjoy your BFP (I know, easier said than done...lol)


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Kellie/Tyson/Hedge. Can I just ask what dosage everyone was on at the start and when, if you did, did you get moved to a higher dose???? Thanks for all your support! x


----------



## NurseKel

I did 50mg on my first cycle and my 21 day blood was 0.9. Really bad huh? Second round I took 50mg again and unfortunately the lab did not pick my blood work up so it never got ran. Third round I took 100mg and my 21 day blood was only 9.5. When I went to my doctor I was 2 days late for AF but she gave me scripts for 150mg and an HCG level for the next week if I still had not gotten AF. My doctor was really surprised that I was pregnant with a 9.5 level and I still have the script at home for the 150mg. LOL


----------



## TySonNMe

I started at 50mg. I was not monitored at all....just given the prescription and wished luck!


----------



## VickyLou

Hi ladies

lou lou great news glad your pleased with the results.

Rudeollie sorry you didnt get the result you wanted. fingers crossed or next month.

Megs congrats on the bfp hope little bean sticks xx

Welcome mummy2skie, Hope everyone here can help keep you sain lol like they do everyobe else.

Well today i recieved my opks, preg test and conceive plus. I couldnt wait so i did a preg test and got a BFN at 9dpo. I new it would be though but it still doesnt stop me feeling like poo.... never mind. Hope my blood results are good on monday. I not roll on wednesday or AF so i can start the next course.

Hope everyone is well big hugs to all xx


----------



## babyloulou

*Laura*- well I have all the usual "clomid" symptoms/side effects! I am bloated, constipated and REALLY moody! But that's just the clomid. No I don't feel hopeful at all Laura- feel like I am just waiting for this cycle to end so I can start again!! How's you and the bump? :hugs: xxx

*Megs*- that is DEFINITELY a BFP!! xxx (and please can you send the 'magic' OPKs my way :thumbup:)

*Beth*- Thanks- how are you and the peanut? :hugs: xx

*Rudeollie*- I am so sorry love! I wouldn't have gone on about mine if I had thought that- I honestly thought yours would be fine! Are they doubling you to 100mg now?

*Hedge-*- how are you today?

*mommy2skie* Welcome xxx

*Tyson*- your line getting lighter will mean absolutely nothing!! It'll just be a crapper test (less dye) or diluted wee! Try not to worry- I think this is your BFP girl! :hugs:

*Nursekel*- thanks, but I don't feel hopeful this cycle! How are you?

*Vickylou*- don't give up yet- 9dpo is early xxx

Hope I haven't forgot anyone xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Loulou. Its ok hun, I dont think anyone could have expected them to be that low. Not sure on dosage as the results come through my gps and they wont comment on the clomid at all! So i need to call my f/s and try speak to him on monday. Im hoping so cos I feel even more useless than I did before hahaha

What do you reckon to me starting provera? Start now or wait til after AF due? x


----------



## babyloulou

I think you should wait until after just to be sure! Nursekel is the perfect example of why you need to! Her prog level was too low to show she'd ovulated and yet she was pregnant! xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hmm yeah maybe I'd best. Its just soo frustrating to be back behind schedule (so to speak!!) Hey ho at least Im doing something nice this weekend and not sat around moping! Loulou thanks for the help xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Again- I'm really sorry rudeollie- once you're doubled I'm sure you'll ovulate xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Right more help needed! Been trying to weigh up all thats gone on and have just started with the terrible pain I had last month when I tested positive on the opk! Surely Im not ov'ing now??????? And noticed a LOT of cm. Advice please??????


----------



## NurseKel

Ollie, my theory is to never rule out any possible ovulation while taking Clomid. I have done a lot of research and there is just too many differing stories from ladies. I have read people ovulating later with Clomid and some earlier. I can tell you that I knew from my CM when I ovulated. I tried the OPKs but never got what I would call a positive so I stopped. I ovulated around CD 9 my last round which is extremely early in my opinion. We just BD'd every other day starting the day after finishing my last Clomid pill. I know this is impossible for some couples due to work schedules, etc but it almost ensures you will not miss the big O.


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Kellie. And here I was resigned to the fact things had stuffed up this month hahaha. Its so sore! Owwee! xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Just think of it this way...our bodies are crazy enough on their own. Then, we go putting the evil spawn known as Clomid in there and ya just never know what's gonna happen! LOL Keep your chin up cause ya just never know when that second line on a stick is gonna appear for you! Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha you a funny gal kellie! Thanks for rsvp'ing so quickly. You've kept me sane hun! x


----------



## NurseKel

You're very welcome hun! I know what it's like better than anyone. I was so frustrated and couldn't believe I didn't just get pregnant immediately. I would never have dreamed I would be taking a fertility drug to get pregnant. Just goes to show ya that age really does kick our butts! My DD was an accident baby and this one took actual work to get! ROFL. I have all the faith in the world that all the wonderful ladies on here will get their BFPs.


----------



## Rudeollie

Well you're a big dose of PMA for all of us! Yay to your sticky bean my love xxx


----------



## babyloulou

HAve you got any OPKs ollie?


----------



## Rudeollie

babyloulou said:


> HAve you got any OPKs ollie?

Yeah I have a few left over, but Im a total water freak and have drunk a lot today (cos I didnt think i'd be in this situation!) Still might give one a go though:dohh:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

WWWOOOOHHHHOOOO Looks like I missed some BFPs!! Congrats to Tysonnme and Megs!! Megs that test looks awesome!! 
Lou & Hedge FX your right there with them!!

Looks like I am just playing the waiting game now. I have a appt on March 9th for the HSG and I have a appt on April 20th for a consultation with a specialist. Think we are going for IUI....FX that all goes well and maybe I will get a BFP before then. 

God Bless you all ladies and here are TO MANY BFP THIS MONTH!!


----------



## babyloulou

Try one anyway- later tonight. Some people ovulate really late on clomid xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

My poor DH is going out of his mind with all this! Haha Bless him! I shall test later on and see what to make of it. Would be good if it was but even if its not perhaps it means AF is on her way! XXX

Reeds girl - good luck with the HSG. Is it your first one? Its not as bad as some make out, just breath like its labour and you'll be ok xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Rudeollie said:


> My poor DH is going out of his mind with all this! Haha Bless him! I shall test later on and see what to make of it. Would be good if it was but even if its not perhaps it means AF is on her way! XXX
> 
> Reeds girl - good luck with the HSG. Is it your first one? Its not as bad as some make out, just breath like its labour and you'll be ok xxx

Yes this is my first one and to be honest I think the results will show my tubes open or how else would I have had 2 chemical pregnancies?? But I do wonder if maybe they are open but maybe got some "debris" in the way keeping the egg from moving down to implant in time?? Does that make any sense?? Or am I grasping at straws?? LOL


----------



## Rudeollie

Makes total sense hun. Mine showed nothing at all. Which was great news as i expected the worse! Loads of girlies i know get their bfp's after a hsg so good luck!!!! My cousin did and now i have my beautiful god daughter Freya!!! FX for you hunni xxx


----------



## LJW

Hi girls, 

Sorry to hijack your thread but I'm new to this site and wonder if someone can help out with what all the abbreviations such as OPK mean?

I have my first fertility appointment next Thursday & imagine they'll put me on clomid (I have PCOS and have had no periods for 9 months) so any advice, info on what to expect would be very much appreciated! 

Thank you, Laura.


----------



## Rudeollie

LJW said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread but I'm new to this site and wonder if someone can help out with what all the abbreviations such as OPK mean?
> 
> I have my first fertility appointment next Thursday & imagine they'll put me on clomid (I have PCOS and have had no periods for 9 months) so any advice, info on what to expect would be very much appreciated!
> 
> Thank you, Laura.

Hi Laura and welcome to our dysfunctional little family:haha: Heres a few abbreviations (sorry if you know them already!) DPO - days past ovulation. Ov - Ovulation - OPK - Ovulation prediction kit. HPT - Home pregnancy kit. CD - Cycle Day. Hmmm let me know anymore you need to know I cant think tonight! (if you read my messages you'll see why hahaha) XXX


----------



## VickyLou

LJW said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread but I'm new to this site and wonder if someone can help out with what all the abbreviations such as OPK mean?
> 
> I have my first fertility appointment next Thursday & imagine they'll put me on clomid (I have PCOS and have had no periods for 9 months) so any advice, info on what to expect would be very much appreciated!
> 
> Thank you, Laura.

Hi Laura welcome im sure you will settle right in there such a lovely bunch here hehe.
I think rudesollie has covered most of the ones that get used in here. But there is and abbreviations thread at the top of the forum. 

Good luck with your fertility appointment.
How long have you had pcos?
Do you keep track of your periods (when you have them) temp?
What pcos symptoms do you have?

xx


----------



## emilouis

Hello ladies! Let me just start out by saying that I love you people and it makes me feel so much better knowing I'm not alone! I'm TTC 8 months, with a chemical pregnancy in November. After the chemical pregnancy, my period never started so it was induced with provera and I took 50 mg clomid on days 5 - 9. I'm on currently on CD 23, and I *think* I ovulated around day 15, which would put me at 9 dpo. I hope I can become part of your cyber family, it is so sweet how much you all support each other! Good luck and baby dust to all!


----------



## VickyLou

Hi emilouis Welcome

Sorry about the chemical. Hope this is your month and good luck with the clomid

xx

:dust:


----------



## babyloulou

Welcome emilouis and laura xxx


----------



## rhiansweet84

Congrats Megs x

Reedsgirl, I have an appointment on 18th March ready for the injections :(
Didn't think it'd ever come to this. I have had no side effects frtom the clomid what-so-ever this month so not sure what's happening!
I'm on CD 20 now but my cycles have been a little over the shop since the clomid. 28 day cycles became 30 so not sure what to expect this month.

How is everyone anyway? x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

rhiansweet84 said:


> Congrats Megs x
> 
> Reedsgirl, I have an appointment on 18th March ready for the injections :(
> Didn't think it'd ever come to this. I have had no side effects frtom the clomid what-so-ever this month so not sure what's happening!
> I'm on CD 20 now but my cycles have been a little over the shop since the clomid. 28 day cycles became 30 so not sure what to expect this month.
> 
> How is everyone anyway? x

Let me know how it goes. I am not real sure what to expect. I like you never thought it would get to that point. The clomid works for me but for some reason the little bean doesn't stick.:( I guess maybe I will know more after the HSG...maybe.


----------



## babyloulou

Hi everyone. It's been quiet in here today- only took me 5 mins to catch up with the posts! I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Hey girls! Hope all is well for everyone.
Rhiansweet, hope you have a good appt on the 18th and get some info that will help.
Reedsgirl, I don't know anything about HSG, but if it gives you answers then I say go for it and hopefully it won't be too painful. We can't have beanies that don't stick. We need really super glue sticky beanies. Big hugs!
Loulou, how are you doing?
Still no news from Kissy huh? I was hoping she was off celebrating, but I'm getting really worried now.
I am on call for work this week which means working 12 days without a day off. To make matters worse, I have caught my DD's stomach bug she had on Friday and now I'm throwing up and have diarrhea....ugh! I feel horrible but luckily she feels better today so I am praying it's a 24 hr bug.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

OH NurseKel so sorry your sick!! I hope you get to feeling better soon. I too am worried about Kissy...I keep checking here page and nothing...:(

I am excited about the test actually and hope it will give me the results I need or a step closer to finding out something...and since I see a specialist in April that is one less thing I will have to worry about then! :)


----------



## NurseKel

Well, that sounds really promising to be seeing a specialist soon. I know we never like to find out something is wrong with us but at least it gets us closer to fixing whatever problem there may be.


----------



## babyloulou

Hi reedsgirl and Kel- just popping in on my way to bed! I am fine- nothing really to report with me- getting the odd symptom but all things that Clomid causes!! 

How's the bump Kel? 

Reedsgirl- the HSG is fine- just cramps a bit like period pain! Hope it sorts everything out! It might just "flush" you out! Pregnancy rates are higher the few cycles after an HSG! xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Lou you having a good weekend?? Where are you in your cycle? THe clomid seem to be working this month?


----------



## babyloulou

I am 12dpo. the clomid has definitely worked again (as in made me ovulate)- just waiting for AF now so I can start it all again!! :dohh:

How are you?? xx


----------



## 3yearsttc

I started taking Clomid yesterday... getting ready for an IUI


----------



## emilouis

3yearsttc said:


> I started taking Clomid yesterday... getting ready for an IUI

Good luck!


----------



## rhiansweet84

I had HSG last August. Not the most pleasant experience I must say but my left fallopean tube was unblocked. I'm sure everything will go ok. I'm actually looking forward to the next step now in the hopes of getting pregnant.

Babyloulou: PMA GIRL! You're not out yet! Think positive :)

xx


----------



## babyloulou

I don't seem to feel any PMA this month! :wacko: - just waiting for AF to start again so i can get good and pregnant next month! X


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, how are we all today?
well for me i am 10dpo and have every symptom of AF coming!!
i got the backache, the sore boobies and the cramps, so i am expecting her soon, tested this morning and BFN but temp shot up, again though this is usually an idicator AF on its way, with me having the Graves disease, my temp goes up when AF due lol so the HSG didn't make any difference to me this month at all, so i am now in a bad mood lol


----------



## Jennifer8

Hi ladies hope you're all well?

I haven't had a positive OPK yet. :sex: everyother day.

I have finished Clomid and Metformin now and am not having anymore blood tests done, so hoping to get posistive OPK. Back to Consultant 1st April, hoping to BFP before then though. x


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Jennifer- I hope you get your BFP!

Don't give up hope Hedge- your temp would go up if you were pregnant too xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi all. Well Im back from my night away. Hung over a little but it was worth it, drowned my sorrows a little! Just taken my first provera so Im back on the waiting game. Tested again this morning and got a digital BFN so am jumping straight back into the game. So you lucky ladies, youve got me for another month. Id best get buying some more opks and preseed. Its not cheap this bd game is it??? X


----------



## babyloulou

Glad you had a good night Ollie!! Here's to next month being the round for all of us xx


----------



## emilouis

I have a question for you clomid gals. Do you find that you ovulate right around day 14 or is it generally earlier or later? I'm CD 25 now and testing negative, so If I ovulated around day 14 then I am most likely out of the game for this month. But if I ovulated later there might still be hope for me! I had ovulation pains and EWCM days 13 and 14, but then on day 17 I had a whole bunch more EWCM. I didn't do OPKs or temps this month because I'm trying to take it easy and not drive myself insane. So what do you think? It is out of the ordinary to ovulate late on clomid? I'm new to this.

Oh and one more question! Do the normal signs of ovulation indicate that clomid has worked and you have in fact ovulated? Or can it give you the signs without actual ovulation? Thanks ladies!:wacko:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Emilouis, Its sounds to me like you did ov this month. The opk's arent great with clomid to be honest. I tested all last month and got nothing on the sticks but DID ov, and this month I got a increase in darkness on the sticks and didnt ov. Its a bit of trial and error Im afraid! Best advice is start bd every other day after your last clomid tablet. The odd thing for me this month tho was the doc told me I hadnt ov'd (low bloods) and that night I started with ov pains! Go figure! Hahaha! I read up and you can ov very early or late! x


----------



## VickyLou

Quiet around here today. Hope everyone is ok and had a good weekend? Emilouis i ovulated on day 14 this cycle with my first course of clomid. I usually ovulate really late of not at all.
Cant really give you much advice though hun as im new to all too xx


----------



## emilouis

VickyLou said:


> Quiet around here today. Hope everyone is ok and had a good weekend? Emilouis i ovulated on day 14 this cycle with my first course of clomid. I usually ovulate really late of not at all.
> Cant really give you much advice though hun as im new to all too xx

I'm glad I'm not the only one new to clomid! From what I've been reading it sounds like clomid can give you all kinds of symptoms that seem like pregnancy symptoms. Its enough to drive anyone crazy! Good luck to you!:flower:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome newbies! CLomid can make you crazy!! BUt it works!

I am great Lou...having a nice boring weekend and don't feel nearly as crazy with not doing anyhting this month...no clomid no metformin and I haven't even done opks yet...haha. I order some but they haven't arrived yet but still undecided if I want to use them or not. I have my FX for a BFP for you!! BUt i know how clomid can "fake" it all for you and it is enough to suck the PMA right out of you. God bless girl hang in there


----------



## bbdreams

emilouis said:


> I have a question for you clomid gals. Do you find that you ovulate right around day 14 or is it generally earlier or later? I'm CD 25 now and testing negative, so If I ovulated around day 14 then I am most likely out of the game for this month. But if I ovulated later there might still be hope for me! I had ovulation pains and EWCM days 13 and 14, but then on day 17 I had a whole bunch more EWCM. I didn't do OPKs or temps this month because I'm trying to take it easy and not drive myself insane. So what do you think? It is out of the ordinary to ovulate late on clomid? I'm new to this.
> 
> Oh and one more question! Do the normal signs of ovulation indicate that clomid has worked and you have in fact ovulated? Or can it give you the signs without actual ovulation? Thanks ladies!:wacko:

emilouis: Last cycle on clomid I didn't ovulate until cd19 or late according to opks. This month I ovulated on cd 16 according to opk. As for the signs I actually have less ewcm on clomid for some reason it tends to dry up my cm. Hope this helps.


----------



## megs79

Hi everyone, hope you all had a great weekend...

I spent the weekend at the in-laws and did more tests Sat and Sun morning and they came out faint too so I bought a digital one to make sure, and sure enough got a BFP! I knew I was by my husband needed proof!

After all the worrying I've already done, I'm now worried it won't stick! Time will tell...

I thought it might be helpful in some way if I say what I had done this cycle, as I rarely get ewcm but had lots this month and I think that may have helped. 

I had acupuncture every other week, took 3 evening primrose tablets every day, took a 'Pregnacare Conception' tablet every day, drank decaf green tea and pink grapefruit juice. Of course it might have been the Clomid that did it but as it's supposed to dry up CM I thought maybe one or two of the other things I did helped. I took my Clomid CD 2-6 and ovulated late (day 20) (possibly due to being ill and taking lots of Ibuprofen?) Also, I used a softcup.

Lou, I'll give it a couple of weeks to see if it sticks and then I'll send those OPKs your way!

Thanks everyone x


----------



## hedgewitch

hiya girls
sorry i haven't been on much over the weekend, bet none of you noticed i wasn't here anyway https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gif
so what have we all been up to over the weekend? quiet weekend here, spent some time with Matt, was only shopping but it was nice to have that one on one time, the only time we have together is when we are sleeping or BD'ing lol, been a bit down tbh, i am at the end of this cycle now and everything looks like i flunked out again so only 1 month left nowhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_38.gif
then i am deemed "past my sell by date"

ok so FF confirmed my chart went triphasic on cd20 so three days ago there was possible implantation.......so with that in mind surely on a sensitivity of 10 _*mIU/mL *_then if i was pg i would have seen at least a faint line by now, instead i got cramps and sore boobies and every damn indication AF is gonna come and crash the party lol
so fed up of this shit, in some ways i am glad i only have a month left, least i can finally get off this crazy train and try to scrape some of my life back together, TTC should come with a public health warning, gosh i am so fluffin depressedhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_58.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

wow Megs, wishing you all the best hun, huge congratulations!!
my chart went triphasic but only got BFN's!!

ibruprofen actually delays ovulation, it is an anti inflammatry*spelling* which means you shouldn't take it before OV as it shrinks the follicle and can stop you ovulating all together


----------



## mrssunshine78

emilouis said:


> I have a question for you clomid gals. Do you find that you ovulate right around day 14 or is it generally earlier or later? I'm CD 25 now and testing negative, so If I ovulated around day 14 then I am most likely out of the game for this month. But if I ovulated later there might still be hope for me! I had ovulation pains and EWCM days 13 and 14, but then on day 17 I had a whole bunch more EWCM. I didn't do OPKs or temps this month because I'm trying to take it easy and not drive myself insane. So what do you think? It is out of the ordinary to ovulate late on clomid? I'm new to this.
> 
> Oh and one more question! Do the normal signs of ovulation indicate that clomid has worked and you have in fact ovulated? Or can it give you the signs without actual ovulation? Thanks ladies!:wacko:



Hi 
o ov'd on day 20 on my 1st round of clomid this was quite late for me, i had absolutely no ewcm, and only a slight twinge around ov, so tbh i would have probably missed these symptoms. I use a clearblue fertility monitor, and this helped me pinpoint ov this month, so will continue to use it on this next round

hth

good luck

xxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

hedgewitch said:


> hiya girls
> sorry i haven't been on much over the weekend, bet none of you noticed i wasn't here anyway https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gif
> so what have we all been up to over the weekend? quiet weekend here, spent some time with Matt, was only shopping but it was nice to have that one on one time, the only time we have together is when we are sleeping or BD'ing lol, been a bit down tbh, i am at the end of this cycle now and everything looks like i flunked out again so only 1 month left nowhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_38.gif
> then i am deemed "past my sell by date"
> 
> ok so FF confirmed my chart went triphasic on cd20 so three days ago there was possible implantation.......so with that in mind surely on a sensitivity of 10 _*mIU/mL *_then if i was pg i would have seen at least a faint line by now, instead i got cramps and sore boobies and every damn indication AF is gonna come and crash the party lol
> so fed up of this shit, in some ways i am glad i only have a month left, least i can finally get off this crazy train and try to scrape some of my life back together, TTC should come with a public health warning, gosh i am so fluffin depressedhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_58.gif




glad you had a nice day with your partner

so sorry you're feeling so depressed at the moment, it looks like you've had a really rough ride :hugs:

xxx


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Wow well done Megs its great to see another BFP here showing that clomid really does work.
Here s hoping for lots more BFP S this month
Beth x


----------



## Rudeollie

Congratulations Megs! I knew you'd done it!!! Well done you and heres to a very sticky little bean!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx Im back on provera now and waiting on my chemical witch to arrive, wish it worked quicker than it does tho. Yet more waiting!!!!!!

Hedge Im so sorry you've been down, and I did miss you hun xxx I was sooo down at the end of last week and my bloods tipped me over the edge. So I had a blow out weekend and got drunk! Anyway just wanted to send you lots of biiiiig hugs to cheer you up xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Rudeollie said:


> Congratulations Megs! I knew you'd done it!!! Well done you and heres to a very sticky little bean!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx Im back on provera now and waiting on my chemical witch to arrive, wish it worked quicker than it does tho. Yet more waiting!!!!!!
> 
> Hedge Im so sorry you've been down, and I did miss you hun xxx I was sooo down at the end of last week and my bloods tipped me over the edge. So I had a blow out weekend and got drunk! Anyway just wanted to send you lots of biiiiig hugs to cheer you up xxx

aww hun, i missed you too,
sorry about your bloods hun, do you feel a bit better though for letting off some steam? get yourself together hun and then lets get back on this damn TTC horse for another round next month!! what cycle day are you hun? sending you big squidgy hugs back sweetie,xx
matt just confiscated my HPT's!! i think he needs to though lol i am sending myself insane here!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha bless him. It was the other way round for me last week. Everytime I peed Paul was holding a hpt in my face hahaha! He finally admitted defeat though and let me start the provera. So Im currently on cycle day 0, waiting and waiting for the witch to appear! But like you say lets get ourselves together and make this next cycle our cycles hey hun??? Fingers crossed fingers crossed fingers crossed!!!!!!!!! XXX


----------



## hedgewitch

Rudeollie said:


> Hahaha bless him. It was the other way round for me last week. Everytime I peed Paul was holding a hpt in my face hahaha! He finally admitted defeat though and let me start the provera. So Im currently on cycle day 0, waiting and waiting for the witch to appear! But like you say lets get ourselves together and make this next cycle our cycles hey hun??? Fingers crossed fingers crossed fingers crossed!!!!!!!!! XXX

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_33_15.gif


----------



## babyloulou

Yay congrats Meg! I knew you'd confirm it! I'm so happy for you! :happydance: Stick around won't you! We need the positive pregnancy vibes off you!! :thumbup: How are you feeling? Any symptoms kicking in yet?
(and yes I would love to be the next to use the "magic sticks" xxx)

I am also pleased to see you were doing most things that I am doing- acupuncture, pregnacare, green tea and softcups! I am doing them all :thumbup: I am also using conceive plus- were you using anything with the softcups??

Hedgewitch your temps look amazing! That is a proper second shift! I hope it's just too early for you xxx

How is everyone else today?


----------



## megs79

Hi, no I was planning to next month but had some EWCM so it must have done the trick!!

The main thing I've been feeling is a kind of tuggy, fluttery sensation in uterus - a bit like AF (thought I was coming on at first) but not quite. Plus a big appetite (although that's not so unusual!) and sore nipples.

Very nervous but have my fingers crossed it will work out. Plus fingers crossed for all of you - more BFPs this month please! Got good feelings about quite a few of you! x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey hey hey whats this about magic sticks????? I want in on those! hahaha

Can I just clear something up btw...Are you drinking green tea *instead *of normal tea or because its magic stuff???? I only drink water but will green tea it if necessary!!!!

FINALLY after calling round and doing all the bloody work myself, had my gp confirm they have faxed my bloods over to my gyne specialist!!!!! Hopefully he'll read them today and call me tomorrow with an action plan for the next cycle!

Bring on a big dose of clomid!!! Woop Woop! (God Im feeling way too spritely, Im not sure its really provera my doctor has given me......Hahaha!) xxx


----------



## megs79

That's some good PMA!!

I was drinking green tea because I read somewhere that it helps you get better eggs and more CM - not sure if it does but it might have helped me! Has to be decaf though. If you google it a few things come up that sound quite convincing. It's good for you anyway and cheap so worth it just in case! Must say I prefer coffee though (but not drinking caffiene at the mo as paranoid about doing anything wrong!)


----------



## Rudeollie

megs79 said:


> That's some good PMA!!
> 
> I was drinking green tea because I read somewhere that it helps you get better eggs and more CM - not sure if it does but it might have helped me! Has to be decaf though. If you google it a few things come up that sound quite convincing. It's good for you anyway and cheap so worth it just in case! Must say I prefer coffee though (but not drinking caffiene at the mo as paranoid about doing anything wrong!)

Not sure if its good PMA or madness from all this ttc!!!!! Thanks for the info on the tea. Looks like DH is picking me up some of that this month too:haha: Hey its been that long Im giving anything a go! So pleased for you hun, make sure you keep in touch ok and let us know how its all going wont you???:happydance:


----------



## megs79

I will do! :happydance:


----------



## samfitz

hi ladies just wondered i have just joined ff an i dont know how to get my chart on here so it can be viewed please help x x


----------



## NurseKel

Congrats Meg! So very happy for you.
Sam, I wish I could help with charts but I've never done one. Sorry.
Hedge, I'm sorry you're having such a hard time. I keep my fingers crossed for all you wonderful ladies on here. Big hugs.
Ollie, hope the provera kicks in soon for you so you can start the next round. Ding ding!
Loulou, where are we with you babe? Have you done any test? I know you said you're not feeling it this month but I'm still holding out lots of hope for you!
Rhiansweet and Reedsgirl, hello to you both. Hope all is well.
If I missed anyone sorry. I'm trying to play catch up...whew.


----------



## babyloulou

samfitz said:


> hi ladies just wondered i have just joined ff an i dont know how to get my chart on here so it can be viewed please help x x

Sam- when you are on your chart page click "tickers" above your calendar. Once on there click on "customise your ticker"- set it to whatever your cycle is and then copy the web address it gives you under "your charting ticker". Then come back here and go to your "user cp" - then to "edit your signature". Click the 'insert image' button on the panel- (the button looks like a picture of a photo of mountains) then enter the path you copied into the box that pops up. 

If you have any problems doing it- let me know. You will probably have to replace the Lillypie ticker you have with the FF one- don't think it will let you fit both on. Once you have done this people can just click on your ticker and go straight to your chart xxx


----------



## babyloulou

NurseKel said:


> Loulou, where are we with you babe? Have you done any test? I know you said you're not feeling it this month but I'm still holding out lots of hope for you!

Hi Nursekel. I am on 13dpo and starting to have slight cramps - so expecting AF tomorrow or Wednesday. I did a HPT on 9dpo but haven't done one since. I have done the odd OPK instead (including this morning) as they are supposed to show up positive like HPTs when pregnant- but all have been blank :hugs:


----------



## tryinfor2010

Hello everyone! 
I'm going for the bloodtest on Friday to be put on Clomid. I am so nervous as I hear that it causes bad headaches and I already suffer with occasional migraines. I'm super excited about this forum and the results many have had from taking clomid :happydance: I'm praying that it's successful for us! Sending lots and lots of :dust::dust: to everyone still ttc!


----------



## Jennifer8

Congratulations Meg. x


----------



## babyloulou

Did you chart Megs? I can't remember whether you were or not??? Just wondered what your temps were like? xx


----------



## megs79

Hi, yes I did - it was my first normal chart! I just did it on a paper print out. I could scan it in if it's helpful? x


----------



## babyloulou

If it's easy Megs- I just wanted to look at your temps out of nosiness!! You know what's it's like- we like to stalk people with their BFPs!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer8

I have done an OPK everyday since cd9. It's got darker but never showed Ovulation done test at 5pm and just now and now it's a very faint line? Does this mean i haven't ovulated? Anyone had this???? x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Jennifer- you could have ovulated already- some people never get a positive OPK! You could still be gearing up to ovulate though- Clomid makes people ovulate on random days. I ovulated on CD14 the first cycle and then CD18 this cycle! Just make sure you're covered by BDing at least every other day! Are you charting? You should be able to see if you've ovulated from your temps if you are xxx


----------



## Jennifer8

I am charting but don't think it's working my temps are very random

Cd 11-36.05
cd 12-35.90
cd 13-36.0
cd 14-35.70
cd 15-35.90
cd 16-36.10
cd 17-35.20
cd 18-36.30

Taken everyday at 7am. x


----------



## babyloulou

Have you got a link to your chart?


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats Megs!!


----------



## NurseKel

Hi Tyson, how's you and the bump feeling?


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Tyson and Nursekel. How are the bumps? Hope you're both feeling ok xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Hey there Loulou. The bumb and I have been better but I think we're on the mend. I barely avoided an ER trip for IV fluids the last few days due to a virus that led to major dehydration. I have been reading and following but haven't done a lot of posting due to feeling so poorly. It seems to be better today so I'm hoping it is going away. I guess tomorrow will tell.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies...NurseKel hope you and your bump gets to feeling better real soon! Tyson how are you dear??
Lou I have FX that your working on that BFP and the evil witch stays away!!

AFM...I am just twiddling my thumbs this week...waiting to see if I will OV this month and tomorrow is my HSG...ugh hope it goes well!:)


----------



## NurseKel

Thank u honey. Good luck with your hsg. I hope it goes well and you get some answers soon.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you NurseKel...I am feeling rather anxiuos about it. And even though I have promised myself this month I would not do any opks I broke down and bought some and some kind of test that is suppose to test my eggs?? A FSH strip..not sure about it and need to find out for sure how to use it so guess I will be googling it tonight.


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, how are we all doing today?
well my temp stayed up and my chart is still staying triphasic......i had to adjust it this morning but no matter what i did i couldn't make it go below 37.00 so today its 37.09 although it is actually saying that it should be between that and 37.22 which is like just too much lmao. 
still got sore boobs, but not the heavy type you know how they get, this is just the nipple area and if i push them in my god they hurt, but also got a hell of a lot of AF symptoms, been cramping all night and back ache also so not looking good at this point. so damn tired today, not sleeping well again so feeling very emotional today!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning all! How are we all doing today?

Hedge, Sorry about the sore boobs. When is AF due?? I really hope your symptoms are just a little bubba playing tricks!!! I can sympathise with the been emotional due to lack of sleep! I had hot flushes all night so got very little sleep! Yawning away at my desk eagerly awaiting my phone call from my specialist! Its all just a bloody waiting game isnt it???


----------



## hedgewitch

Rudeollie said:


> Morning all! How are we all doing today?
> 
> Hedge, Sorry about the sore boobs. When is AF due?? I really hope your symptoms are just a little bubba playing tricks!!! I can sympathise with the been emotional due to lack of sleep! I had hot flushes all night so got very little sleep! Yawning away at my desk eagerly awaiting my phone call from my specialist! Its all just a bloody waiting game isnt it???

awww hun, yeah the waiting game is the worst, af due officially saturday as thats when i am cd28 but i usually have a 14day lp and i ovulated on cd12 so FF has me down as being due on cd26 instead this month, so thursday, so if no sign of AF i will test then but it will only be a formality lol, to let me know i'm not pg again!!
damn i hate this whole thing this month!! so had enough
anyways, i hope your day goes well sweetie, don't work too hard lol, xx


----------



## rhiansweet84

Morning all!
Slept awkward last night so have a bad back lol.
So today is cd23 and I've been to have my bloods done this morning - both iron and progesterone. Still feeling no symptoms what so ever from clomid - ( know I took them lol). My temperatures from cd1 have been between 36.3 and 36.5. I done it this morning and it was 36.9 so think it may need a new battery lol.

How is everyone? Any news??? x :)


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone! 

Hedge I hope this is all leading to your BFP!

Good Luck with the HSG reedsgirl- it'll be over before you know it!

Kel- so sorry you have been ill- and I'm glad you are starting to get better! Take care 0of yourself xx

Morning Rhian- I hope your bloods are good news! When can you get the results?

As for me- my temp nosedived below the coverline this morning- on 14dpo- just waiting for the witch now xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Ooh forgot to say. I started on my grapefruit and green tea yesterday! Thought I'd work out a routine of taking it before I start the next cycle. Still not phone call, getting a bit cross now!!!!!!!

Loulou dont rule yourself out yet hun! It aint over til the *itch arrives! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

They are rubbish aren't they!!

I am definitely ruling myself out! It's too much of a coincidence for temp to drop at 14dpo without witch being on her way!!


----------



## rhiansweet84

Babyloulou, I'll have my bloods back in the morning. They're really fast at our hospital :)


----------



## babyloulou

ooo- good luck for them Rhian! xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

babyloulou said:


> They are rubbish aren't they!!
> 
> I am definitely ruling myself out! It's too much of a coincidence for temp to drop at 14dpo without witch being on her way!!

Nevermind at least you still have a compadray in me for next month Loulou!:thumbup: And lets face it - your getting megs magic sticks so its bound to be your turn soon!

Just about to call and pretend my phone hasnt been working and see if my f/s has called! :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## babyloulou

Yay do it Rudeollie! Nothing wrong with giving them a little push!


----------



## Rudeollie

Well I called Loulou.....And he's decided to not be in the office today!!!!!! WTF!!!!! But his lady assures me I am top of the pile for calls tomorrow! I have offically pulled my hair out now! xxx In fact for a moment I almost forgot why I why putting myself through all this hahaha!


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi everyone, I'm feeling fine...4 weeks today and so far so good.

Hedge/Sam: I had those exact same symtpoms, not sore boobs, only the nipples. Fx for you!!

reedsigrl: Good luck with your HSG!

LouLou: Fx for you hun!


----------



## babyloulou

My boobs are still on fire now- even though my temp has given up on me! I know the witch will be here by tomorrow! Bloody cow!


----------



## Rudeollie

Sorry about your sore boobs Loulou!

Tyson - fab news you and the little bean are doing ok!

Its terribly quiet round these parts at the mo isnt it?? xxx


----------



## babyloulou

It is quiet ollie- I don't know where everyone has gone!! :shrug:


----------



## Rudeollie

Maybe everyones a little down from the bfn's! I find it helps the PMA to stick around though, that way you can keep a good eye on the clomid success' like Megs, Tyson and Kellie! X


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah me too- if I go off here for long I'll just get wrapped up in AF coming!! Instead I can read threads on here and make my plans for next cycle! What I'm gonna use, what I'm not etc...


----------



## megs79

Rudeollie - i'll send you some too! :flower:


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies
how are we all tonight?


----------



## mrsmab

hello ladies!
Hope everyone is ok!
Iv had a few twinges today. Got my 1st scan on Thursday so FX that things are happening!!! 
OH is poorly and not up to bding tho so really hope he gets better VERY quickly!
hows everyone else doing? 
xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey Ladies Hope everyone is doing good. Ill pop back and catch up on the post in a minute.

Got my blood results back today but they didnt give me any figures. She just said that they were perfect and everything has worked well and i dont need to up my dose. So i stick with 50mg, is this a good thing?

AF is due tomorrow but showing no normal signs of coming. Well ive had a few cramps but nothing like what i usually get. 

Would be a great help if someone could reasure me please.

Thanks girls xx


----------



## Rudeollie

megs79 said:


> Rudeollie - i'll send you some too! :flower:

Thanks Megs! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Im good thanks Hedge hows you?? Hi Mrsmabs and Vicky! Just had mega spag bol fest at mum in laws! Yummmy! Vicky its good that you results were perfect! Dont be worrying about anything some people respond to 50mg and some dont like me!!!!!!!!!!!xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

VickyLou said:


> Hey Ladies Hope everyone is doing good. Ill pop back and catch up on the post in a minute.
> 
> Got my blood results back today but they didnt give me any figures. She just said that they were perfect and everything has worked well and i dont need to up my dose. So i stick with 50mg, is this a good thing?
> 
> AF is due tomorrow but showing no normal signs of coming. Well ive had a few cramps but nothing like what i usually get.
> 
> Would be a great help if someone could reasure me please.
> 
> Thanks girls xx

i agree with Ollie, some people respond to it really well and to have been told you don't need to alter the dosage means you ovulated just fine which is great news hun!! i had to be moved up to 100mg as i didn't respond to the 50mg till my third round so they shifted it up a gear to see whats what.
any symptoms? i got loads lol, all imaginary of course hehe


----------



## hedgewitch

Rudeollie said:


> Im good thanks Hedge hows you?? Hi Mrsmabs and Vicky! Just had mega spag bol fest at mum in laws! Yummmy! Vicky its good that you results were perfect! Dont be worrying about anything some people respond to 50mg and some dont like me!!!!!!!!!!!xxx

evening hun, hows you tonight, spagbog fest sounds good, i do like my spaghetti lol, love it when i make meatballs too, mmmmm!!
ok so now i have to make that this week lol, trying my hand at lasagne too this week so will let you all know how it goes, i must remember to get matt to sign the life insurance policy................https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_12_12.gif
well still got cramps on and off and still got backache, also got a headache tonight so i reckon AF is well and truly coming, we shall see lol,


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha I like tempting people with food. Paul says Im a feeder hahaha! Hey dont you be planning a Joe McIntyre from Corrie! Life insurance hahaha! Goodness me this AF is taking its time to show up isnt it?? Saying that I dont get any symptoms until that morning than BAM! There she is, damn her!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Rudeollie said:


> Hahaha I like tempting people with food. Paul says Im a feeder hahaha! Hey dont you be planning a Joe McIntyre from Corrie! Life insurance hahaha! Goodness me this AF is taking its time to show up isnt it?? Saying that I dont get any symptoms until that morning than BAM! There she is, damn her!!!!!!!!!

yeah i know what you mean, i have noticed AF symptoms for me got worse on the clomid, but i haven't had them all this month, just the cramps! what about you? anything different on the clomid? i am also having alot of twinges in my ovaries a few days before AF which is usual for me since beginning the clomid.
so when was AF due again? sorry if you already told me but my brain is like a fog at the min lol


----------



## Rudeollie

AF not due til the provera kicks in. Only one more day of them tho so shouldnt be more than a week til Im back in the cycle!!! Gawd whats normal or right for me on clomid! I feel like an extra from Invasions of the Body Snatchers on them hahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm with you there rudeollie- I can barely face the idea of months more of feeling like this! :-(

(what's your first name by the way?)


----------



## Rudeollie

babyloulou said:


> I'm with you there rudeollie- I can barely face the idea of months more of feeling like this! :-(
> 
> (what's your first name by the way?)

Oh I know hun but at least we all have each other on the way hey??:hugs: Aww just watched the ickle bundles on One Born Every Minute.....:kiss: Im Ellen btw!


----------



## babyloulou

Can't bring myself to watch that Ellen!


----------



## VickyLou

Hey girls thanks hedge and ollie. Appreciate it.

No symptoms for me. well last week i though i had them all but then this week they have a ll subsided. So i think im out this month. Really bad AF cramps as we speak so i think by tomorrow evening she will be here. Never mind.

One born everyminute makes me very sad and i always cry but i cant tear myself away from the tv when its on. I just cant wait to go through everything they go through. Not watched tonights yet though.

Have a good day girls

xx hugs xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning all. I know what you mean about it Lou, sometimes its hard to watch especially around AF! But last night just filled me with smiles, as DH gurned he wouldnt cry, honest he wouldnt!!! (He soooo would!)
Hedge - Hows things today hun??? Vickylou - Hope the pains not too bad!
Well its D day -will my specialist call!


----------



## babyloulou

Well AF got me this morning girls! On to the next round! :wacko:

Good luck Vicky lou- I hope she stays away for you! :dust:

Looks like we'll be on similar days this time round Ellen!! I hope AF hurries up for you so you can start this round! :thumbup:

How is everyone else this morning?? Any more news Hedge? :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

babyloulou said:


> Well AF got me this morning girls! On to the next round! :wacko:
> 
> Good luck Vicky lou- I hope she stays away for you! :dust:
> 
> Looks like we'll be on similar days this time round Ellen!! I hope AF hurries up for you so you can start this round! :thumbup:
> 
> How is everyone else this morning?? Any more news Hedge? :hugs:

Damn her damn her to hell Lou!:growlmad::growlmad:

But on a positive at least we can try banish her from both our lives this time round hey???:thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## megs79

Good luck for this round x


----------



## hedgewitch

Good Morning Gals, how are my dear friends today? all doing well i hope.

*Ollie* what time are your results coming in? we are all as anxious as you hun so try not to worry lol, we are all supporting you and here for you no matter what they say, personally i think they will have some good news for you.squidgy hugs to you,xx

*Lou*, so sorry the witch got you, damn AF!! i know how you must be feeling today hun, well onward and upward to the next cycle as they say, sending you hugs sweetie,xx

*Meg* how you feeling today hun? hope you are resting!! sending you big hugs,xx

*Vicky*, i hope the witch stays away for you hun, but if she does arrive then you and i and a few other gals will be cycling together next month so even better for symptom spotting lol, sending you love,xx

As for me, i truly hate this part of the cycle, the last few days when you don't know if you are coming or going lol. today woke up with milder cramps, twinges in my ovary area, backache not as bad as yesterday and boobs not as sore so looks like AF is well on her way. i am expecting it tomorrow or later today,
temp stayed up though suprisingly but it did last month too, didn't fall till a few days in to my new cycle, but i didn't have a triphasic chart at all, 
thats what is so damn frustrating, i had all the right circumstances this month, Hsg, higher dose of clomid, Matt was so up for it this month and my chart went tri to boot, but i did another test last night and it was negative, not even a shadow line this time so i think its safe to say i am not preggers.

Also feeling very emotional, can't even watch baby programmes and i was doing so well too, i thought i was making progress but i was going to watch "one born every minute" and as soon as it started my throat went tight and achy and my eyes filled up so i knew it was a no goer lol, same when Jeremy Kyle was on, there was a story about a couple who like me had a stillbirth and it was the bit where they tell you whats coming up after the next break and again i just couldn't do it, had to turn it off quick smart! stupid eh!! think its just cos AF due and my emotions are up the wall.
so whats everyone's plans for today? i have to go collect my next lot of clomid so i have it in the house for when the witch makes her appearance, not sure if i should stick to cd2-6 though, some ladies have suggested that 3-7 is better or even 1-5
any ideas? gosh i am sooooooo hungry again this morning, yesterday i woke up wanting chicken chow mein, with egg and chips, last night i wanted popcorn and beef and tomato sausages and this morning i am wanting fish and chips with tatare sauce, weird or what. i swear this must be a side effect of the clomid lol, i have never even had an appetite in the mornings in my life, never mind wanting weird combo's of food, and not even breakfast food lol


----------



## megs79

You never know - it could have worked this month!

I'm good thanks - petrified it won't stick as it's such early days but feeling fine otherwise...

Here's a pic of my chart in case it's interesting to anyone!
 



Attached Files:







a.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Megs - That charts looks gooood! Im sending lots of sticky for your little bean!

Hedge, Im sending you lots and lots of hugs hun! But as Megs said dont count yourself out just yet! Not doubting your symptoms and testing but never say never til she arrives! xxx
And thanks a lot btw - Im starving from reading your post and about to go into a meeting with my boss hahaha! Grumble grumble goes my tummy! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- Let's hope so! 9 months off would be brill! To be honest a few months ago I would have been ecstatic to think I would be having her this regularly- as for the last 16 years I hardly had her at all!! Now she is here though I am cursing her!! :haha:

Hedge- your temps staying up is a brill sign!! And girs who gets their BFPs always say it feels like AF is coming!! :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Meg- glad you're OK. That chart is verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry pretty!!!


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hi ladies!!!!! Im back, cant stay away for too long lol. How is everyone doing?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello ladies!! Lou so sorry the witch got you. :(
Megs tons of sticky baby dust your way. 
Hedge sorry your still feeling down luv...I will send some PMA pills your way along with some sticky baby dust!! 

Asfm...my HSG went well yesterday and my tubes are open. I was so glad to hear that. I am all natural this month and broke down and bought some opks this month and will use them. Does anyone know if I can OV sooner from the HSG?? My cm changed this morning and usually I am still "dry"...


----------



## sonyabazonya

I had my HSG a few days AFTER ovulation, but I hear that it shouldnt really change when your ovulation is usualy. Clear tubes is great news! Many women get pregnant after having an HSG!! Good luck hun!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Babylou lets hope that she is coming regularly is a good sign and you will get your BFP so soon!!
Thanks Sonya..how is your month going? Rudeollie how are you as well dear??


----------



## Rudeollie

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Babylou lets hope that she is coming regularly is a good sign and you will get your BFP so soon!!
> Thanks Sonya..how is your month going? Rudeollie how are you as well dear??

Hey Reedsgirl. Great news from the HSG! Well done! As for the CM, after my HSG it took a while for it to settle down. I still had some of the goop dye stuff coming out after a few days along with cm. Think thats why it helps lots to get pregnant afterwards, keeps everything sticky for beans!!!!:happydance:

Well my F/s receptionists just called to find out what cycle Im on. She had to call me cos my gp couldnt tell them! How bad is that!!!!!!!!! She says she'll call me back soon, hopefully!:dohh::dohh:


----------



## mrssunshine78

so sorry the witch got you babylou, lets hope the next round gives u a bfp :hugs:

good luck to all you other ladies

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks girls xx

Reedsgirl- so glad the HSG was good news!!! I had all the gel coming out for days afterwards too- looked a bit like EWCM! 

Rudeollie- you need to complain about all the faffing around they're making you do!!


----------



## VickyLou

Hey girls hope your all having a good day?

Lou so sorry AF got you, onto the next round we all go.

Hedge sorry your feeling like poo, big hugs coming your way. Dont give up yet like everyone says its not over til she arrives. FX for you darlin.

Well ladies slept in today didnt feel like getting up and facing the world. I feel like she is coming, and she will be here by tonight. Got a constant dull ache in my stomach with some cramping on the lower left side. A sharp pain on the right lower side of my back. Maybe tmi when i got up i went the loo and my urine was like a browny pinky colour (blood coming through i think) and i had a big lump of ewcm (which never happens) so god knows whats going on with me i just wish she would come now if she is coming.
Also took my temp this morning for the first time that was 35.81 is that normal? for the first day. 
On a good note though if AF arrives today ill be on the same time as you girls and it means i have had a 28 day cycle for the first time in years. 
Last months AF was started at around 10.30pm on the 10th so it means im getting back to normal then. Only 2 more rounds of clomid left though.

Sorry or the long post girls.

Keep smiling and keep faith girls it would be great if we all got BP at the time.

xxx


----------



## Jennifer8

Sorry Af got you Lou! :hugs: xx


----------



## hedgewitch

OMG!! i am shaking, i just did a IC and we got a line!!a faint one but there and you can see it with the naked eye!! you didin't even need to stand on one hand with your legs perched on the loo lol, its faint though, i tried to upload it but to be honest you probably won't see it, but it was there, matt saw it and so did hannah!!


----------



## runnergrl

Ok, I know this is kind of an exclusive group, but can I join you?? I am going to be TTC next month despite my signature, because we were given the news two weeks ago that I am not ovulating.

We want to get started straight away, as this migh be a long road, so hopefully after this AF shows(currently on CD27), I will start Clomid.

Any advice would be so welcomed as I am so new and know nothing yet...

Thanks ladies:)


----------



## mrsmab

sorry to hear AF got you babyloulou. FX for next cycle!
Welcome Runnergrl!!
Iv had a few more cramps today, SCAN TOMORROW!! Quite nervous but excited to see if things are working!
Hope everyone is ok!
xxxxx


----------



## VickyLou

hedgewitch said:


> OMG!! i am shaking, i just did a IC and we got a line!!a faint one but there and you can see it with the naked eye!! you didin't even need to stand on one hand with your legs perched on the loo lol, its faint though, i tried to upload it but to be honest you probably won't see it, but it was there, matt saw it and so did hannah!!

Thats brilliant huni FX the little bean sticks. Yay!!. xx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey runnergrl im sure you will fit right in here with us lot. What CD do you take clomid?


Mrsmab good luck with the scan tomorrow. Hope its all working or you. No more scans or bloods for me now. xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

hedgewitch said:


> OMG!! i am shaking, i just did a IC and we got a line!!a faint one but there and you can see it with the naked eye!! you didin't even need to stand on one hand with your legs perched on the loo lol, its faint though, i tried to upload it but to be honest you probably won't see it, but it was there, matt saw it and so did hannah!!



WOW!!! congrats - hope this is it for you x


----------



## hedgewitch

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=67929&thumb=1&d=1268251945

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=67933&thumb=1&d=1268251984

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=67934&thumb=1&d=1268252055

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=67935&thumb=1&d=1268252107

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=67936&thumb=1&d=1268252166

here is the pics, you might not be able to see it lol but i can, but thats cos i know where it is as i have the test lol, it is very faint so enlarge the pics


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Hedgewitch!!!! Told you girl!! Congratulations! The casting worked for you! xxx :hugs:

Good luck with the scans Mrsmab xxx :hugs:

Thanks for all your nice thoughts about my nasty AF!! :hugs:

Welcome runnergrl- of course you can join us. :flower: I don't ovulate on my own either. Finally given clomid this year and I have ovulated on the first two cycles of 50mg!! It's magic stuff- I'm sure it'll work for you too! Makes you feel absolutely f*cking horrendous though!! (would like to say it won't but it's evil!) :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

I see it Hedge, I see it!! :happydance::happydance:

YAY!! Congrats again Hedge! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrssunshine78

i can see it too!!! congrats :happydance:
xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hedge I can see it!! OMG!! SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! SENDING TONS OF STICKY BABY DUST TO YOU!! BIG HUGS!! 
(sorry about the cops I was excited!!) LOL


----------



## Rudeollie

hedgewitch said:


> OMG!! i am shaking, i just did a IC and we got a line!!a faint one but there and you can see it with the naked eye!! you didin't even need to stand on one hand with your legs perched on the loo lol, its faint though, i tried to upload it but to be honest you probably won't see it, but it was there, matt saw it and so did hannah!!

OH MY GOD SAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: THAT IS BRILLIANT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Honestly tho I log off for a few hours and this happens......The others will be wanting me to do the same!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooo sooo happy for you! You deserve this soo much> Oh Im crying!:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Rudeollie said:


> OH MY GOD SAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: THAT IS BRILLIANT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Honestly tho I log off for a few hours and this happens......The others will be wanting me to do the same!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooo sooo happy for you! You deserve this soo much> Oh Im crying!:hugs:

thanks hun, i am so nervous lol, i am not sure its even there hehe!! i am going to do and FMU one in the morning and then see what that says. then may buy some frers tomorrow. i still can't believe it lol, i keep looking at it, can you really see it?,xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Yes Yes Yes! Its there hun! If not we're all experiencing group psychosis! Hahaha!
Oh I really really really hope its a big fat sticky one! Honestly Ive followed this site for ages before coming on and always saw you on here. Its lovely to hear its your turn! x


----------



## hedgewitch

Rudeollie said:


> Yes Yes Yes! Its there hun! If not we're all experiencing group psychosis! Hahaha!
> Oh I really really really hope its a big fat sticky one! Honestly Ive followed this site for ages before coming on and always saw you on here. Its lovely to hear its your turn! x

OMG i can't believe it!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hehehe! Well you'd better cos its true! Now dont you go stopping your magic for the rest of us will you, we need some of your magic more than ever so we can move on with you!!! Hehehe! xxx


----------



## runnergrl

Im not sure what days I will take it on. and I am NOT excited about it making me feel awful.. yuck! But its worth the end result, so I will manage:)

My last cycle was 37 days so who knows how long this one will be. My OB told me to come in on CD1 and we will go from there.


----------



## VickyLou

Hedge i can see it, i didnt need to make the picture bigger it popped straight out at me lol. 

Congratulations darlin. Happy for you. xxx


----------



## mrsmab

YAY!! Well done hedge!
xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sam keep us posted and update with pics!! Awww hunni this is so awesome!! And made my day as well!!


----------



## NurseKel

Loulou, sorry the witch got you honey. I know there is nothing I can say to make it better but I'm cheering you on as always.
Sam, that is awesome! I am so excited for you!
Reedsgirl, great news on the HSG. At least we know there is no blockage so forge ahead girlie.
Runnergrl, great to see you in here and to know that you guys are officially trying. Good luck sweetie!
Vickylou, chin up babe. It will happen for you. It just often takes a little longer than we want it to.
Ollie, where are you at in your cycle? I try and keep track but I forget.
To anyone I missed....hello and I hope all is well.


----------



## TySonNMe

Sam I see the line!! Woohoo!! Fx for a sticky bean!!!


----------



## NurseKel

Hi Tyson! How's you and the bump?


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey NurseKel...me and the bump are getting on just fine. It's still unreal to me...can't believe it. Just waiting for the time to tick on by so we can go to our first appointment!

How are you doing hun?


----------



## NurseKel

Oh girl, I remember waiting for that first appt and it seemed to take forever! It was agony. LOL Unfortunately, I had to go to the ER for an emergency scan today but the lil bean is doing wonderful and is flip flopping everywhere so all is wonderful!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

NurseKel everything okay?? YOu still sick?
I have the worse head cold and feel like full blown crap!! UGh hope it doesn't interfere with Ov...oh I hope not


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello Tyson..how is your little bump as well?? Fx for a wonderful first appt!!


----------



## NurseKel

Hey girl! I was in the ER all day today getting IV fluids and being treated for a viral infection. I have felt so bad for 5 days and haven't been able to keep anything down so my doctor said go to ER. I had a very odd thing happen there but it all ended with a perfect scan so I came home very tired but very relieved.
I am so glad your HSG went well too. Was it very painful?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

NurseKel said:


> Hey girl! I was in the ER all day today getting IV fluids and being treated for a viral infection. I have felt so bad for 5 days and haven't been able to keep anything down so my doctor said go to ER. I had a very odd thing happen there but it all ended with a perfect scan so I came home very tired but very relieved.
> I am so glad your HSG went well too. Was it very painful?

Sorry you had a scare but so glad all is well and you got to see your little one!!:) 
Actually the scan itself was not real bad a little uncomfortable but about a hour after the scan I started having cramping and passing some gunk...and light spotting most of the night. I am relieved that the reversal seemd to work and we didn't pay 7000 for nothing. Now I just need some patience and see if I O this month on my own. But I do have a appt with a FS on April 20 but would be really nice to be preggo before then


----------



## NurseKel

Wow...7000! That is definitely good to know it worked at that price. Hopefully the cramping won't last long and you will feel better soon. That would be awesome to get your BFP before your appt with the specialist.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

We actually drove to Chapel Hill, North Carolina to get it done cause here in Missouri it was 12000. We just couldn't afford that. I am really hoping to have a BFP and not have to pay for IUI or IVF but what will be will be. That would be one expensive little bean!!:)
I am so glad the weather has warmed up here and time will not drag by so much and I won't worry as much about ttc.


----------



## megs79

CONGRATS SAM! :flower: :happydance: :flower: :happydance:

I see a line too. It's similar to mine when I first saw a line - it's hard to photograph isn't it? In a few more days you'll get a stronger line or you could do a digital. You deserve it!

Runnergirl, Hi! I wasn't ovulating on my own either and got a BFP on my first round of Clomid so it really is magic stuff! Good luck with your first round.

Everyone else trying - it's going to happen soon - I have faith in the stuff! :flower:


----------



## SPARKLYBETH

Congrats Hedge 
Fantastic news
Beth x


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies
how are we all today? just a quick flyby as i have to take Em to the hospital, just wanted to say thanks for all your well wishes, i truly appreciate the support!! well i retested this morning and there is again a faint line, a bit more pronounced than yesterdays and pinker and thicker, so i am hoping thats a good sign lol, going to town in a min on way to hospital and am going to buy some FRER's, temp dropped a little today though and its the day AF is due so a little concerned but figure if its meant to be it will be!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Have my fingers crossed for you my lovely! Dont stress on the temp drop too much, that could be anything ok??? Good news on the thicker darker line hun xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Well the docs office just called and he wont up my dose until after my next bloods in MAY!!!!! Im gutted. Need your opinions - Do I obey him or do I up it myself???

Or shall I take the next month at 50mg again and blag a blood test from my gps??


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey Rudeollie, I wouldnt advise doing something your dr hasnt told you to do!! Are you ovulating on the dose you are on right now? what round are you?


----------



## Rudeollie

No Im not,I had all the symptoms from the clomid but it did nothing. I just dont know if I can be going through all that again for another 2 months for it to be doing nothing you know? It really depressed me this month. I know the signs cos I work in Mental Health! And also I dont wanna be p*ssing around for another 8months when none of it could work as DH has poor SM. Our IVF waiting list is 18months! Part of me agrees with you Sonya but the other part thinks stuff it. Its so hard xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi i have had my second cycle of clomid ovulated on the 26th feb and im going to do a p test on sunday to see if im pgnt xx hope i am :) xx


----------



## hedgewitch

ok ladies did a FRER

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=68131&thumb=1&d=1268310289

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=68132&thumb=1&d=1268310394 
__________________


----------



## Rudeollie

Well done Hedge I see it xxx


----------



## megs79

DEFINITELY positive! x


----------



## hedgewitch

it gets better
i did a digital....i am officially 4weeks pregnant if you go by the way our midwives here do 
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=68136&thumb=1&d=1268311231

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=68137&thumb=1&d=1268311274

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=68138&thumb=1&d=1268311331


----------



## hedgewitch

thanks girls, i know its hard to hear about BFP's when its what you want most in the world, it will happen i promise, and it was on my 4th round clomid was increased last month from 50mg to 100mg this cycle. and after a HSG, can i still stick around?


----------



## Rudeollie

Fab fab fab!!!!!!!!!!!! Sticky little one stick! And send one of your kind to me this month please!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

I'd be gutted if you didnt stick around hun xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Congrats!!! Send some of that dust my way!!!!!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Woohoo!! Congrats Sam!!

Reedsgirl, I am doing very well! I'm so glad the HSG went well for you and hoping you have a OV cycle on your own. FX for a sticky bean this month for you!


----------



## samfitz

congratulations love x x


----------



## babyloulou

Congrats Hedge- that's excellent confirmation!!! Hope it's a lovely, comfy, snuggly little sticky bean! Send some dust and affirmations my way too xxx

Rudeollie- I really wouldn't up your dose Ellen- not when you are not even being monitored this month! If you hyperstimulate it could be dangerous! I do, however, think it is absolutely ridiculous that your FS is making you keep going on this dose until May!! I think you are having real problems with this specialist- you've not been able to cotact them, had no replies to messages and now are being left to your own devices and being kept on a drug dosage that is not working for you! Can you get an appointment to your GP and explain your concerns and see if you can be referred somewhere else? xxx


----------



## mrsmab

Congrats Hedge!! So excited for you!!
Rudeollie - I agree with Babyloulou, go and see your GP, they may be able to put u in contact with someone else for a 2nd opinion!!

Hello everyone else! Hope you are all well.
Had my scan today and have got 2 big follicles and 2 little ones!!!!! Have got a massive smile on my face now cuz I was really worried there was going to be none!
They think im going to ovulate on Sunday. 
Got to go and get my progesterone bloods done week on Monday just to make sure so FX that things may be working now! YAY!!!!!
Feel really positive now after so long of feeling low and fed up with it all. 

Big Hugs to everyone and FX for more BFPs Soon!!!! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Mrsmab- really glad you had such good news! xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sam how wonderful!! I actually am sitting here crying for you! Happy tears. Honey you so deserve this and I am so glad you proved those doctors wrong!! Such a miracle!

Rudeollie wait and see if this month does anything..and if you really feel you need to be raised call you doctor and explain how you feel. If he doesn't listen I would find you a new doc that will listen to you.

BabyLou how are you dear?


----------



## VickyLou

Hey girls

Hedge thats fantastic news, sooo happy for you. You give us all hope.

Ollie i would do what the doctor has told you to do this month and try and get a blood test after OV if it hasnt worked then tahts when id put my foot down and tell someone what you want. Good luck with what ever you decide.

Mrsmab Glad you got a good result from your scan. Plenty of BD now and hope for a BFP. Good luck.

Loulou and reedsgirl i hope your both doing alright? xx

Well AF got me today (gutted) and boy do i no about it lol. My flow is extremely heavy (changing every 15minutes tmi sorry) and the cramps are nearly unbearable and im not allowed to take anything for it.
So on to round 2 i go doing temps and opks and using conceive plus so fingers crossed it happens this month.

Good Luck to all you lovely ladies

xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Vicky so sorry the witch got you. Why can't you take anything for your cramps??

I am okay...have a horrible head cold or allergies(which I don't normally have) I am not sure which but taking some meds that is messing with my cm and not sure if it will also mess with O for the month. I am still passing some gunks from the HSG but I am assuming that is a good thing??!!


----------



## rhiansweet84

Hedge: congratulations! So happy for you! xx
Runnergirl: Welcome :)

I had my blood results yesterday: 66.3. My result last month was 70.3 so don't know how to feel or what to think!

Hope everyone is fine :)


----------



## hedgewitch

evening guys, how are we all doing?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Sam they question is...how are you feeling?? I am so so happy for you!! :)


----------



## hedgewitch

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey Sam they question is...how are you feeling?? I am so so happy for you!! :)

lol i am ok, still quite shocked to be honest, so tired too, noticed it a few days ago but since i found out i have hit a wall lol, so how do you feel? is it today you had your HSG?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hedgewitch said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Sam they question is...how are you feeling?? I am so so happy for you!! :)
> 
> lol i am ok, still quite shocked to be honest, so tired too, noticed it a few days ago but since i found out i have hit a wall lol, so how do you feel? is it today you had your HSG?Click to expand...

Thats a awesome sign of pregnancy!! I was so freakin happy for you when I seen your test and then the digi!! Oh still tears me up.

Actually I had my HSG on tuesday...tubes are open. Still passing some gunk and chunks(tmi) so I am not sure what it going on...didn't you have a hsg??


----------



## hedgewitch

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Thats a awesome sign of pregnancy!! I was so freakin happy for you when I seen your test and then the digi!! Oh still tears me up.
> 
> Actually I had my HSG on tuesday...tubes are open. Still passing some gunk and chunks(tmi) so I am not sure what it going on...didn't you have a hsg??

yeah i had it 3 weeks ago, same as when i got caught with LM had my HSG and then Bam 3 weeks later i was pregnant, same as this time round lol, so i am hoping that you will be joining me this cycle!! yeah my tube was blocked again this time and took a lot of pressure for them to get it unblocked but it worked lol, sorry hun i thought it was today


yeah i couldn't believe it myself when i saw the FRER and then thought bugger i will try a digital and nearly fainted when it said pregnant lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I hope I am right behind you with a BFP in a few weeks and we can be bump buddies!!:) I am worried about this cycle and was wanting to take a relaxed approach but being sick had kinda put a damper on my PMA.:( Oh and he said my tubes weren't blocked but I have passing alot of gunk and chunks of tissue(tmi)..you think that is normal??

How is you oh taking it?? What a blessing. Have you called the doc yet??


----------



## hedgewitch

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I hope I am right behind you with a BFP in a few weeks and we can be bump buddies!!:) I am worried about this cycle and was wanting to take a relaxed approach but being sick had kinda put a damper on my PMA.:( Oh and he said my tubes weren't blocked but I have passing alot of gunk and chunks of tissue(tmi)..you think that is normal??
> 
> How is you oh taking it?? What a blessing. Have you called the doc yet??

for me as i knew i was only having this cycle and next then that was it so far as medical help, it actually helped us i think, matt was more enthusiastic about trying and i decided to wear some nice bedroom attire to help the mood lol, it worked thats all i can say!! i think you will be right behind me hun!!
rang the doctors earlier and they want me in tomorrow for my first scan, as i am such high risk due to my history and also my illnesses i am back to weekly appointments with consultant and weekly scans. i don't think they will be able to see much tomorrow to be honest but they want to see if everything is where it should be so feeling a bit nervous to be truthful!
Matt is taking it great, he is so excited which is such a relief, when i showed him the test, i swear it was the first time since our daughter died that i have seen him genuinely happy. he is starting to mard me lol, don't do this, don't do that!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

How sweet is he!! You take it easy sweetie and keep us posted on your progress. 
I am actually excited about O time this month..my kiddos will be at their dads house that week and usually we have them the week I O and its doesn't seem like we get to bd as much as I want...LOL. BUt bring on next week and sme fun!! hehehe


----------



## hedgewitch

reedsgirl1138 said:


> How sweet is he!! You take it easy sweetie and keep us posted on your progress.
> I am actually excited about O time this month..my kiddos will be at their dads house that week and usually we have them the week I O and its doesn't seem like we get to bd as much as I want...LOL. BUt bring on next week and sme fun!! hehehe

well as they say "make hay whilst the sun shines" get as much in as you can lol, we did it every day this time round hehe needless to say i was knackered and actually quite glad for it to be over hehe


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOl. Well everyday did the job Sam!! Maybe I will go for everyday next week starting on Saturday and see what happens...that is my whole fertile window.


----------



## DragonMummy

omg Hedge I am sooooo pleased for you. You're right, it is hard hearing about bfp's but not from the girls in LTTTC because you know how much anguish and work has gone into it. Plus it gives us all hope too!


----------



## VickyLou

Reedsgirl the clinic said i shouldnt take anything unless i run it by the GP first. They said no pain killers just try and ride it through. Honestly i have been in agony for about 3 weeks with constapation (tmi sorry) tried alsorts of stuff, and nothing worked. was managing it about once a week. I told the clinic and they just said ride it through it will get easier but it got worse. So i went the gp told her and she gave me some water based stuff that doesnt go through your body of something like that. So yes i have to struggle on with out any pain killers.

Sorry for all that info lol

xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sweetie that is awful. So sorry you can't have anything...hope you get some relief soon


----------



## VickyLou

Fingers crossed hun. So how are you? trying anything new this month hun? xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

VickyLou said:


> Fingers crossed hun. So how are you? trying anything new this month hun? xx

Well other than this darn cold(or whatever it is) I am okay...got the start of a positive on my opk so I think I might O on my own and sooner than I did when I was on clomid. Not sure if that is a good or bad thing. I am going to follow Sam's lead and bd everyday starting tonight and I will probably use the softcups on the day of a positive and day after...still trying to figure out how to accomplish this without stressing out dh!!:)


----------



## VickyLou

I no that feeling huni i dont want to stress out OH so im trying not to talk about BD etc but its difficult lol.

Im feeling like rubbish at the moment. Its 3.50 and i should be asleep but wide awake with my mind ticking over and over. Im starting to think i should come off the clomid even though i have just started it. I feel i have far to many things against me for this to work and i dont think i can deal with the pain of getting another AF next month.
I have a six months supply of tablets but im only allowed to use 3 and then i go back to the clinic to check i have done everything they asked me to do while taking clomid. They asked me to give up smoking (i have cut down and made an appointment at the smokin clinic but i forgot to attend the other day so need to make another one) They also told me i had to continue to lose weight cause my BMI is like 40 but the weight is not shifting, i have tried many diets and i used to exercise for 2 hours a day but since its not helped me lose weight i dont see the point. I just feel so down and fed up.

I feel physically sick when i look at myself!!! Damn PCOS!! 

Im trying temping this month but feel its pointless cause i keep stupid hours. my body clock is not regular at all so i cant do it at the same time every day.
wednesdays was 35.81 and thursday was 35.94 this just doesnt seem right to me i could be wrong?
Also ive read somewere that opks are useless if you have pcos, is this correct?

Sorry ladies for the rant (AGAIN) just needed to get this off my chest i might try and get my head down for a few hours.

(Hope you dont mind me ranting in here instead of making a new thread)

Have a good day all

xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

VickyLou so sorry you are having a rough time. Give the clomid some time to work sweetie. Maybe with some prayers and luck you won't have to worry about af for the next 9 months!! I know what you mean about losing weight...I just can't seem to stick to a diet or cutting down on caffiene. I am lucky in tha fact I do not smoke...but dh does(did) now he is a smoker/chewer...only smokes when I let him have a few drinks but it still drives me insane. I am not a smoker..and I feel blessed that is one habit I didn't take up. Good luck with the trying to stop it is so hard. HAve you seen the new electronic cigs??


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks huni, your right it is difficult. OH is a smoker aswel so theres another thing going against me. 

Yes i have seen them hun but cant find them anywere around here. Never thought about looking on the net though so i may do that. Thanks for the reminder huni xxx


----------



## samfitz

i have an e cig got mine from the internet think i payed £30 for mine try www.miragecigarettes.co.uk or you can call this number 08454750148 me personaly i dont like it but not everyone is the same i find it quiet heavy an the taste of them are not nice i have decided to just cut down because its like catch 22 ya stop smoking then you have added stress of that an more stress added to what you already have is not good for ttc x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sam & Vicky good luck. I am not a smoker but I run a gas station and we sell ALOT of cigs...I am also married to a smoker and I can see how hard it is to try to stop. We sell a ecig called a Gummacci...they are actually pretty popular over here and there is no smoke just water vapor...but idk if they really work with helping to quit


----------



## babyloulou

HI everyone- how are you all today?

I have had the day off work due to AF!!! The witch is a vengeful bitch this cycle! I'm so heavy I can barely leave the house!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

BabyLou that is awful. So sorry hunni. Hope she eases up soon. I am home today as well but only because I can't kick this darn head cold. UGH!!!!!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Sending you lots of :hugs: LouLou.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi everyone! Loulou Im sorry the evil one is been even more menacing this month hun! Hope it lightens up a bit for the rest of the weekend!

Sam - I used to smoke, in fact I never imagined giving it up until I was acutally pregnant but one day I just didnt want one, well I did but not like I'd normally want/need one. So i did patches for a few weeks then kept forgetting to put them on and have never looked back! Hence why I have about 3 packets of patches knocking around the house!!!! My friend tho got pregnant while smoking, hubby forced her off them during,of course, and all the way through the nine months she was a nightmare!!!!!!! As soon as he was born - she wanted one! You def have to be in the total right frame of mind to quit!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I smoked as well- I gave up in October. I still miss it now!! :-(


----------



## keepsmiling

omg i lovee this site, in new to the site so excuse me lol, im ttc with pcos n have an appointment in may to c wots goin on n hopefully get the wonder drug clomid, been ttc for almost 3 years now, iv been married to my dh for 5 months now xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

babyloulou said:


> I smoked as well- I gave up in October. I still miss it now!! :-(

Oh dont get me wrong every now and then Im walking behind someone whos smoking and I want to steal it from them hahaha! Thats after a year!

It just annoys me when medics say "You'll have trouble conceiving if you smoke" Balls - You have trouble conceiving if you have pcos etc etc!!!!:haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

keepsmiling said:


> omg i lovee this site, in new to the site so excuse me lol, im ttc with pcos n have an appointment in may to c wots goin on n hopefully get the wonder drug clomid, been ttc for almost 3 years now, iv been married to my dh for 5 months now xxx

Welcome to the group keepsmiling. Good PMA name I like it!!!!! xxx


----------



## samfitz

i already have children an i smoked when i conceived them


----------



## Rudeollie

Thats what I mean Sam. They told me to stop so I could have them and I did and its made no bloody difference hahaha!

Hows this cycle going hun??? Any side effects?


----------



## babyloulou

It's the same as alcohol and caffeine!! Now there are two things that I miss more than anything when I try to give them up!!!!


----------



## samfitz

im ok no side effects yet today is my last day on clomid for this month i usually get all my cramps mid month also started temping this month i find a right pain in the arse ff have got me on day 5 an im on day 6


----------



## Rudeollie

I hear you on the alcohol. Boy do I miss my vino on a friday night after work!!! But its gotta be done hasnt it?? Im just glad I dont drink caffeine drinks! Im like Jesus, water and wine baby all the way hahaha!

Roll ov Sam!!! Think your first in the race for it this month???? Im gonna temp this month too I think.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I can not give up my Mt. DEW!!!!!!! I just need it a 4am when I am at work and can't function. I think I am getting ready to O ladies...does anyone else get moody around O time??


----------



## samfitz

i get very grumpy an sore around ov sometimes the cramps feel like af they felt really bad last month but i put that down to clomd because i ov on my own an clomid is just a boost it makes twice has bad but i dont get moody around af just annoyed that she arrived after all the hard work


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well I am not cramping this month and I guess its cause am not on clomid this month...but I am being super mooody!!


----------



## samfitz

this ttc is really stressful so it does make ya moody what are you using at the moment x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Going all natural...except would like to use softcups if I culd get my darn dh to cooperate. Thinking that this cycle may be a bust as I am getting a my surge earlier than I was...and dh and I are crabby with each other!!:(


----------



## babyloulou

I have been moody every single day of the last cycle and still am now! I feel horrendous on these tablets! :growlmad:


----------



## samfitz

i got my softcups this week but a little scared to use them me an dh dont really fall out we dont get chance has i dont see that much of him cos he works away but last month i made him take a week off whilke i was ovulating its not ideal but its the only way we can work it hope you an dh make it up x


----------



## emilouis

Question...I'm cd 29 today. I have been getting nauseated every night for the last 2 or 3 nights, and last night I actually woke up around 4 am and threw up. I don't think I'm ill, I feel fine most of the time and I have no other symptoms that would indicate a stomach bug. I took a FRER test today and it was negative. I don't know what DPO I am, but I'm guessing around 12. What I want to know is, could this be a clomid side effect? When I was taking the pills I had no side effects at all. I took the last one 3 weeks ago today - is it likely that it would make me sick now? I'm REALLY hoping that its morning sickness and I'll get my BFP in a day or two, but I don't want to get my hopes up too much. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## rhiansweet84

Hiya keepsmiling. Hope you get your BFP soon :)


----------



## babyloulou

Hi emilouis- to be honest my symptoms have been constant and have lasted all cycle! Not really had nausea though- so lets hope it is your BFP! xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, how are we all tonight? i have spent the last few hours crying lol and then went and crawled into my bed! i hope they are wrong, how can this be happening?
feel like shit!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Sam dont give in yet. They have buggered things up before as you well know so dont say its over just yet ok????? I am sending you my stickiest bean thought hun xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

What's wrong Sam? I hope you're okay!!


----------



## mrsmab

Hi ladies!

Hedge - hope you are ok? whats happened hun?
Loulou - sorry the witch is being so nasty, hope you feel better soon huni!
Welcome Keepsmiling! Lots of luck for a BFP soon.

Iv been really moody and emotional today, feel like I am on a big rollercoaster after being on such a high yesterday after scan!
Been getting some quite strong cramps in my right side and some little ones on the left. 
Just feel like iv been a real mardy arse to my work colleagues and hubby.
Hes at work tonight so Im home alone and bored now - feeling very sorry for myself but I dont know why and dont think that I should be cuz at least Im ovulating this month!!

Sorry for the rant, dunt know what is up with me tonight!! Ill get over it Im sure

Hope everyone has had good days.

:hug:


----------



## hedgewitch

well i went the hospital this morning to have a scan, as presumed they couldn't see anything but they did HCG levels, they told me before i left that they should be at 600-700
they rang this afternoon to tell me i am likely to miscarry in the next few days as my levels are only 96
ok so need some advice here
i am on cd27 today i am now 15dpo so 3 weeks and 6days pg yeah and everywhere i look i find that i am ok with a level of 96
https://babymed.com/FAQ/Content.aspx?14374

can you guys take a look please as i am sure they are wrong


----------



## mrsmab

From ur dates hun, that looks to me like you say!
I might be wrong tho, not very good at that sort of thing.
FX and lots of sticky babydust coming your way! xx


----------



## TySonNMe

From that website everything looks good to me. You wouldn't even get to the 600-700 for a few more days yet...are they going to retest in a few days?


----------



## Rudeollie

From what you posted and from what others suggest you must not fret. Its very wrong of them but I think they are just presuming due to your history - Not right I know. It is very early and bodies do wierd things. One minute something is this level the next its that. Please keep up your PMA hun. Am praying for you xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sam dear...looks like to me your right where you need to be according to that chart. Remember these are also the docs who said you wouldn't get preggo!! ANd wow you are!! Good luck sweetie. YOur in my prayers


----------



## hedgewitch

thanks girls, i am getting retested on Sunday so will have the results Sunday afternoon, i am now worried sick lol, i keep "imagining" that the cramps i am having are bad, but i been throwing up most of the night and yesterday so really not sure what to make of it.xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

FX for you luv. I know how much this means to you and you so deserve a happy ending!! Try not to stress hunni its not good for you or your little bean!! Try to relax and keep up the PMA!!


----------



## NurseKel

Hey there Sam. My HCG was 99 when I was already 7-8 days late for AF, so your level sounds fine to me. I will keep you in my thoughts and will be hoping for all the best!


----------



## babyloulou

Hedge- I would think that level was fine for this early!! It sounds like they're being overly cautious to me!! You already have kids don't you?? What were your HCG levels when you had them?


----------



## hedgewitch

i am awake cos i just can't sleep too anxious but i have come up with a theory. https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_33_8.gifok so i think what could have happened is this when i rang up the hospital i had only just got a positive test that morning on a digital, i had been having positive tests for a day or so if you remember but they were very faint yeah well when the nurse asked me today when i got a positive test, i said two days ago, well 3 if you count the really faint one, so then she asked me what date i ovulated so i told her it was cd 12, so what if she thought that when i got the positive test i was like 4 weeks that day ie cd28 (which in reality was cd26) and then has subtracted that so 28-12= 18 dpo. so now look at the levels for that range 
https://www.conceivingconcepts.com/learning/articles/hcg_ranges.html

so i am infact only today (saturday) 16dpo so obviously my levels would be lower 
lol sorry girls just had that thought and got all excited hehe


----------



## Rudeollie

Sounds logical to me Hedge! Well done you! Sometimes that wierd time of night does help the lightbulb turn on and make everythin seem better xxx Very relieved hun xxx


----------



## rhiansweet84

x hugs x


----------



## caz & bob

AF came this morning so back on round 3 of clomid tomorrow 3rd time lucky :( x.


----------



## Jennifer8

hedgewitch said:


> thanks girls, i am getting retested on Sunday so will have the results Sunday afternoon, i am now worried sick lol, i keep "imagining" that the cramps i am having are bad, but i been throwing up most of the night and yesterday so really not sure what to make of it.xx

Hedge I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. I looked at the link and your levels look good to me. Really hope this is your time. xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Jennifer8

Caz and Bob soffy AF got you. x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Caz and Bob! I'll be joining you next weekend on cycle 3 hun so you wont be alone xxx


----------



## caz & bob

are glad some one is they say 3rd time lucky xx :) xx


----------



## caz & bob

Jennifer8 said:


> Caz and Bob soffy AF got you. x

 aw ty hope your prnt hedge fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## babyloulou

caz and bob I am on day 4 of cycle 3 so you are only a few days behind me xxx


----------



## Jennifer8

Ladies last month i had loads of symptoms and thought it was due to a BFP but af showed, so think it was due to clomid. This month i have had no symptoms at all. Could this be a good sign? Thankyou. xx


----------



## NurseKel

Jennifer, no way to know for sure but I will tell you that I had almost no symptoms the month I got my BFP. I was convinced the Clomid didn't work b/c I had hardly any of those lovely side effects going on. LOL I wish you the best of luck! Do you think you ovulated and if so, any idea of what day you ovulated on?


----------



## Jennifer8

I started opks on cd10 line got darker from cd15 right through to cd19 then no 2nd line since, so i think i did. Been temping too which has got higher from cd10 still going up now. 

How are you any sickness? x


----------



## caz & bob

good luck jen hope you are hun xx :) xx


----------



## NurseKel

Your temp continuing to climb sounds very promising honey! Yay! Fingers crossed for you. Y I am so much better and actually feel human again...lol. I am eating everything in sight now. I guess I'm making up for lost time the week I couldn't keep anything down. I told DH that just having "real" food and actually having a coke is like heaven. Hehehe.


----------



## hedgewitch

evening girls, how are we all tonight?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Sam how you feeling luv??

I have some bad news. I am done for the month. Tj and I have had a huge fight and I have left for now. The stress of ttc has gotten to us and we can't communicate. Things need to get back to normal before I can even think about trying again. He thinks I obsess about it because I use opks to see when I O and want to bd about those times. Well I have had it and left. I dtd with him even when I am not in the mood. So I guess I will be off here for a bit but I am sure I will want to be on here to check on my girls. GOOD LUCK AND GOD BLESS


----------



## NurseKel

Oh honey, I'm sorry. We all know how stressful this TTC thing can get and unfortunately it becomes so robotic with the timed BDing. I know it is really hard to let go of the OPKs, Softcups, etc. but sometimes we just have to get back to basics. I know that many of us don't ovulate so we feel the need to use OPKs but the reality is that if you BD every other day you are as covered as you're gonna get. I think often times our OHs start to feel like they are being used and they don't tend to stress quite as much as us women folk when it comes to TTC. I really hope you and DH can talk this out and come up with a solution that makes both of you happy. Big hugs to you.


----------



## TySonNMe

:hugs: reedsgirl...I hope everything works out for you!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks ladies. I would give up the opks if I could get him to bd everyother day. He says I stress him when I ask for that. So I am pretty much at a loss and just need time to regroup.:( I am hoping for the best. I love him tons and tons


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Reeds I am so sorry things have gone this way. It is hard on both sides of the coin. Taek some time out and reassess it all hun. Sending you lots of love and hugs ccc


----------



## hedgewitch

oh Reeds, hunny i am sorry to hear that sending you big hugs and lots of love, i know how stressful TTC can get, i was at the point where every time i rolled over in the night i was taking my temp, my OCD got out of control lol and i didn't even know i was doing it. matt and i have had huge fights about things like both really not wanting to do it, lying there in bed and matt saying "come on then lets get it over with" and me feeling like a prostitute for how much emotion was involved when he said it, it was ov night and we had a huge row, needless to say we didn't get caught that month.
we have had such bad rows but as you said if you are not communicating then it makes it worse, maybe a night apart will do you the world of good, a sigh of relief and some breathing space for both of you. tomorrow you can think more clearly and as i think you are wanting, you can then try talking. 
it gets so emotional for us gals and men just don't seem to get that at all, they seem to desensitise to it all after a while, attention span of a flea lol, come on girls you know how they are. things that bother us seem to skim right over the top of their heads. i have learnt in 7 years to try and also desensitise to him when he is being a man and not listening or paying enough attention.
i am sorry i can't offer any real advice sweetie, hope you are ok,xx


----------



## tjshoping

Hi. I am new here and need help. Started on Clomid this month on cd 3-7 and it is now cd 22 and no + ovulation results. Dr. did bloodwork and said I did not ovulate yet but suggested I come in for ultrasound. Anyone know why? I go in on Monday but it is making for a LONG weekend.


----------



## VickyLou

The ultrasound will check your overies hun to see if your producing good follicles. What does of clomid was you taking? Sometimes it can take time to work, if you dont ovulate then you might need to up your dose.


----------



## VickyLou

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey Sam how you feeling luv??
> 
> I have some bad news. I am done for the month. Tj and I have had a huge fight and I have left for now. The stress of ttc has gotten to us and we can't communicate. Things need to get back to normal before I can even think about trying again. He thinks I obsess about it because I use opks to see when I O and want to bd about those times. Well I have had it and left. I dtd with him even when I am not in the mood. So I guess I will be off here for a bit but I am sure I will want to be on here to check on my girls. GOOD LUCK AND GOD BLESS

Awww huni hope your ok. Wish i could offer some advice but i cant sorry. Sending big hugs your way. As sam said the space might do you some good and then you can talk about everything.

Hope you get things sorted darlin 

xx


----------



## tjshoping

VickyLou said:


> The ultrasound will check your overies hun to see if your producing good follicles. What does of clomid was you taking? Sometimes it can take time to work, if you dont ovulate then you might need to up your dose.

Honestly do not know dose of Clomid. I ovuated fine on my own before so why would I stop after being on clomid?


----------



## caz & bob

im on clomid i ovulated on my own but i have only got one tube so my gyn thinks its not getting there so he put me on clomid to produce 2 in stead of one i dont think it stops you ovulating coz im still ovulating i take mine on days 2_6 i am on my 3 round now so i hope i get bfp next xx:)xx


----------



## babyloulou

Reedsgirl- I'm so sorry you are falling out! It is all so stressful- I hated this last cycle! Have you made up yet? xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Evening all - How are we doing??

Hedge hows things hun??? xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Rudeollie said:


> Evening all - How are we doing??
> 
> Hedge hows things hun??? xxx

Hey hun how are you today? doing ok i hope.
well i had my bloods done this morning and got the results earlier. when i got my first one it was 96, my second one done exactly 48hours later and it is at 293. personally i am happy with it but they still think its too low for 17dpo and started asking me if i was in pain and if i get ill in the night i should go straight in to hospital? so now i am worried hehe.xx


----------



## NurseKel

Those bloods sound good to me Sam!


----------



## hedgewitch

NurseKel said:


> Those bloods sound good to me Sam!

hey sweet how are your feeling? good i hope and keeping well, hope you are feeling better. yeah i did a lot of reading last night probably a very bad idea in hindsight lol but i read that its now _*what*_ the level is its if they double, so as far as i can make out i am doing ok and can exhale a little!!


----------



## NurseKel

I agree with you that those are perfectly fine numbers. It's really funny that there are so many ladies on this website that have routine HCG levels. I have only had one and that was just my doctor giving me the order to confirm if I was pregnant or not. When I asked her at my first appt she said they don't normally ever check HCG levels. So, I couldn't begin to tell you what mine has been or is now. 
I am feeling better and would be peachy if I could get past this evening/night sickness that has insisted on staying with me. How are you feeling?


----------



## hedgewitch

got a lot of hip pain and twinges on my left side.........arrrggghhh so paranoid now lol


----------



## hedgewitch

NurseKel said:


> I agree with you that those are perfectly fine numbers. It's really funny that there are so many ladies on this website that have routine HCG levels. I have only had one and that was just my doctor giving me the order to confirm if I was pregnant or not. When I asked her at my first appt she said they don't normally ever check HCG levels. So, I couldn't begin to tell you what mine has been or is now.
> I am feeling better and would be peachy if I could get past this evening/night sickness that has insisted on staying with me. How are you feeling?

mine have been done as i have had so many losses, this is pregnancy number 22. i have also lost a tube but i was ten weeks when i found out it was in the tube but i had not suffered any pain at all till i was at the hospital and my tube ruptured, it took out a main vein behind and i nearly died but i never felt anything till that day which they say is odd and so they are monitoring me in EPAU same as last time, i am also now back on twice weekly appointments with my Ob/Gyn and scanned weekly, this is due to the history i have especially now with Lilly-Maye being stillborn and also as i have Graves disease and MS.

glad to hear you are feeling better hun, i know its not nice in any case but when you are pregnant it makes for a terrible time.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hedge so glad to hear those levels. Im pretty sure the docs are justbeen extra cautious given your history!!!! Big sighs of reliefs all round on here I think!

I have got such sore boobs the past few days - Honestly if i knew I didnt ov last month I would think I was preggo! They are as sore as they were last year when I m.c!!! Bummer to be reminded of on mothers day but hey ho! xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Rudeollie said:


> Hedge so glad to hear those levels. Im pretty sure the docs are justbeen extra cautious given your history!!!! Big sighs of reliefs all round on here I think!
> 
> I have got such sore boobs the past few days - Honestly if i knew I didnt ov last month I would think I was preggo! They are as sore as they were last year when I m.c!!! Bummer to be reminded of on mothers day but hey ho! xxx

yeah i know what you mean hun, Mothers day has been hard this year, sending you hugs sweetie,xx


----------



## NurseKel

I'm sorry you have been through so much honey. Why can't this baby thing just be easy..? I think your numbers are really good for now. I know how hard it is to just relax and enjoy a pregnancy much less when you've been through so much. Just know I have everything crossed for you to have a healthy pregnancy and a beautiful baby at the end of this looooong nine months.


----------



## hedgewitch

NurseKel said:


> I'm sorry you have been through so much honey. Why can't this baby thing just be easy..? I think your numbers are really good for now. I know how hard it is to just relax and enjoy a pregnancy much less when you've been through so much. Just know I have everything crossed for you to have a healthy pregnancy and a beautiful baby at the end of this looooong nine months.

thanks sweetie, its nice to know i have a good support network with you gals, it helps that i can come here and get reassurance, thanks girls!!xx


----------



## NurseKel

Anytime girlie! I think all of us would go a little nutty if not for our support on here and having a place to go and ask all our personal questions and get some good answers and advice. Big hugs to all of the Clomid ladies!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I just wanted to stop in and check on my girls. Thank you so much for all the support. I never thought ttc could put such a wedge between Tj and I. We usually are able to communicate so well but this is one subject that tends to be touchy for both of us. I have to admit every month I am not pregnant I feel like a failure. He doesn't understand that. He just doesn't want me to talk to him about it. How does that work??? Well I am praying that things will be okay by the end of the week..we have a day off together on wednesday I am really hoping we can figure things out.

Sam I love them numbers!! Stick little bean!! Those doctors are crazy. God knows its your time!! Keeping you in my prayers.

NurseKel I am glad you and bump are well.
HOw are the rest of my girls?? And the new ones?


----------



## NurseKel

Awwww honey, I am so glad to see you back! I've missed ya. I am fine and have been extremely lazy this weekend. You and TJ just gotta keep trying to support one another and keep talking. You know how men are...they are so stubborn and closed off when it comes to really important things. I don't know TJ of course but it might help to think that maybe he feels the same way. A lot of men start to feel like a failure when their wives can't get pregnant and he may be feeling it is somehow his fault. Hopefully you two can have some quality time on Wednesday and can resolve some things. It's obvious you love him very much and I am sure he loves you just as much cause....you're awesome!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks NurseKel! I do love him he is my soulmate. It has been quite the roller coaster weekend...I hate being away from and him. We have texted but haven't really spoken to each other. I am praying and trying to figure out what I need to do to make everything easier on him and I think thats some of the problems cause I tend to hold thing in. And when I did notice that when it came to bd it was more like I chore I went out of my way to entice him and try to make it romantic and believe it or not he told me that made it obvious it to him it was the time and then he felt under pressure. Oh NurseKel I just don't know what to do. I did throw away all my opks, softcups, and the preseed. I am still scared and really hurt, I have done so much for him. for us


----------



## NurseKel

You know, it's even tougher when you not only have stubborn males but females like us who bottle things and don't always talk about what we're feeling either. I don't have the answers but I will tell you that my DH and I did really well at not getting too high strung when TTC. I contribute a lot to his laid back, patient personality, but I also made a real effort at making myself talk to him when things were getting overwhelming and too frustrating for me. It was not easy b/c I am not use to sharing those feelings with him. I really feel like you two will come out of this stronger if you both really open up and tell one another your fears, frustrations and feelings.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you. Your help means alot to me. I just hope when we get some time off together we have the courage to really get to the nitty gritty and get all this worked out and if he really doesn't want a baby right now I hope he can be honest with me in that aspect. I love him and I know I need to tell him instead of keeping it inside but in doing that I thought I was relieveing some of the "pressure" on him but I gues not. I am glad I found this site and you wonderful ladies.


----------



## NurseKel

You're welcome sweetie. I will keep you in my thoughts and be thinking about you. This forum and the ladies on it are so helpful and supportive. It's always reassuring to know there are other people going through the same things you are. Keep your chin up honey!
Now I better get ready to go to bed. This time change is gonna kick my butt. Grrrr!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone. How is everyone this morning?

Reedsgirl I am so sorry about you and TJ- I hope you can make it up real soon xx

Nursekel- it's good to see you are feeling a bit better now! How's the sickness?

Hedge- I am keeping everything crossed for you honey! xx

How is everyone else today? Nothing to report here. On CD6 today so last clomid tablet of the cycle tonight- then the waiting begins...


----------



## DragonMummy

ah reeds, sorry you and hubby are having a tough time. My DH is a bit like him in that he doesn't want to talk about it ever. I think he thinks he is protecting me in a weird way but it seems like sticking head in sand.... its a perfect example of the whole men from mars, women from venus theories. While we want to talk and be comforted men want to hide away and brood. 

Update on me, last day of Clomid today, cd5. And I feel great. Am really pleased as I was a bit worried about side effects. FS appointment is Thursday so will see how we go from there. And meybe next week we'll have our second egg in 11 months :rofl: worth celebrating!


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey ladies!!! Hows everyone doing??? Babyloulou.. what do you think you'll try differently this month?


----------



## babyloulou

I am still sticking with the Softcups- but I am going to try and not use Conceive Plus or Preseed this month. I am trying everything to "create" my own EWCM this month! I'm going to have loads of decaf green tea and water every day, a glass of grapefruit juice and Guaifenesin cough medicine every day. Hoping I can get some myself!

Other than that I am cutting out caffeine- I drank lots of caffeine last cycle and don't want to risk it again! I am hoping to try and make BDing a bit nicer and more relaxed too- it got far too mechanical last month! 

What about you? Are you trying anything Sonya? How are you? What's happening with you? xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Well Im trying to forget about my cycle lol, its sort of working! Its just the waiting game for now


----------



## babyloulou

That's the worst bloody part!


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning all! Im still waiting and waiting on AF! Honestly I wish provera would work faster sometimes! Cant wait to get back in the game......Im doing grapefruit and green tea too Anna. Cant find any medicine though with Guaifenesin in tho. Can tell the difference from those 2 alone all ready!
Pants day today, one of our ladies died over the weekend. Sure makes me appreciate how good it is to have all you girls. xxx Depression is a horrid thing and it can be so easy for it spiral out of control xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

You're telling me loulou lol!

Rudeollie~ how long have you been waiting for af??


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Sonya - Took the last tablet on Weds so from previous exp I should come on Thursday this week. Im just getting very impatient! hahaha
All I keep thinking if it works this month its a christmas baby!!!! Can you imagine! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

cd3 had my 2nd table this morning and it has slowed my af down and i feel bloated does it do this foe anyone else xx :) xx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies how are we all?

Reedsgirl i hope things are ok with you and OH

Sam your levels sound fine to me. Hope all is well

Rude hope you get AF soon so you can start your next cycle

Well ladies started my second round of clomid on friday and im suprised ive had no side affects yet. Last month i was feeling horrible on my 3rd day but nothing so far. Everything is working like clock work at the moment though so fingers crossed ill ovulate at the same time this month as i did last month and catch the little eggy lol.

baby dust to all xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

oooo christmas baby sounds delightful!!! Best pressie ever lol

Caz ~ Clomid made my periods really short, and REALLY light!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah mine are the same! What clomid days are we all on?? Im on 2-6 but trying to work out why some are on different days....

Anyone know why??? xxx


----------



## babyloulou

just different doctors preferences apparently. Not supposed to be much difference x


----------



## caz & bob

im on 2_6 xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Righty. Its just I read somewhere the later you take it ie days 4-10 makes for bigger eggys. And earlier, like us, makes the eggs. Tried looking online but just get posts from forums so thought it must just be a doc preference thing! xxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi girls
hope everyone is fine, reedsgirl hope you and partner are ok :hugs:

its CD13 for me been getting highs on CBFM for 3 days now, but think its getting confused with the clomid!

have been drinking grapefruit juice every morning in the hope that i might produce some cm, am permanently dry its awful - we can't BD without getting the lube out! its all very romantic! thankfully OH is ok with this.

xx


----------



## babyloulou

I'm on CD6 and will be taking the last tablet tonight- but I have had ovarian pains for the last few hours!! They've never begun this early in a cycle before!


----------



## mrssunshine78

its weird stuff this clomid, i've been getting af type pains, but also having ovary type pains on my left side.


----------



## DragonMummy

Mrssunshine - I'm getting pains in my right! We are mirroring!!


----------



## CedarWood

Hi guys - a question:howdy:
You feel pains in your ovaries - while taking the pills - not later when you are O'ing? Or both?
Thanks!
CW


----------



## caz & bob

hedgewitch said:


> NurseKel said:
> 
> 
> I agree with you that those are perfectly fine numbers. It's really funny that there are so many ladies on this website that have routine HCG levels. I have only had one and that was just my doctor giving me the order to confirm if I was pregnant or not. When I asked her at my first appt she said they don't normally ever check HCG levels. So, I couldn't begin to tell you what mine has been or is now.
> I am feeling better and would be peachy if I could get past this evening/night sickness that has insisted on staying with me. How are you feeling?
> 
> mine have been done as i have had so many losses, this is pregnancy number 22. i have also lost a tube but i was ten weeks when i found out it was in the tube but i had not suffered any pain at all till i was at the hospital and my tube ruptured, it took out a main vein behind and i nearly died but i never felt anything till that day which they say is odd and so they are monitoring me in EPAU same as last time, i am also now back on twice weekly appointments with my Ob/Gyn and scanned weekly, this is due to the history i have especially now with Lilly-Maye being stillborn and also as i have Graves disease and MS.
> 
> glad to hear you are feeling better hun, i know its not nice in any case but when you are pregnant it makes for a terrible time.Click to expand...

hi hedge i had atube removed 2003 i had an ectopic i was 6 week i never got any pain at all i had a scan and they seen it x hope i get my bfp this month xx :) xx


----------



## babyloulou

CedarWood said:


> Hi guys - a question:howdy:
> You feel pains in your ovaries - while taking the pills - not later when you are O'ing? Or both?
> Thanks!
> CW

My pains and cramps have been different every cycle so far. They are completely random! :wacko:


----------



## louis

Hello,
We have been ttc for 2 yrs+7 mnths, I have PCOS and am on cycle day 3 and on my 2nd round of clomid (i take it on days 2-6), I ovulated on my 1st round which is a positive. I have found i suffer headaches, hotflushes and mood swings (severe) from the clomid, it would be really interesting to hear from anyone on a similar journey and about your experiences with clomid.

Baby dust to everyone ttc xxxx


----------



## louis

Also a quick question, during the first round of clomid around cycle days 18 -21 I had pains where my ovaries are and wondered if this was when I was ovulating anyone else experienced this?


----------



## babyloulou

Hi louis- are you using OPKs to see when you are about to ovulate?? Are you temping?

I have also had the very severe mood swings! I am on the verge of tears/anger all the time!


----------



## rhiansweet84

I'M OUT! ROLL ON THURSDAY :)

Good luck to everyone else this month x


----------



## keepsmiling

hedge witch hope things go well, all u lovely ladies deserve some sticky bfps. 
just come off af so hopefully bak to bd every other day, im temping at mo, n remembering to do it aswell which is a bonis as i work nites n always forget, but temp seems a bit all over the place at mo, temp seems rather high for me, iv got 8 weeks til i go to see my fertility speicialst n hopefully get put oin clomid, dh is very supposrtive which is a bonus,
how r all u ladies feeling today, want my bfp sooon xx


----------



## keepsmiling

hedge witch hope things go well, all u lovely ladies deserve some sticky bfps. 
just come off af so hopefully bak to bd every other day, im temping at mo, n remembering to do it aswell which is a bonis as i work nites n always forget, but temp seems a bit all over the place at mo, temp seems rather high for me, iv got 8 weeks til i go to see my fertility speicialst n hopefully get put oin clomid, dh is very supposrtive which is a bonus,
how r all u ladies feeling today, want my bfp sooon xx


----------



## caz & bob

ok ty just on cd3 today how are you xx :) xx


----------



## keepsmiling

hello caz and bob, how long have u been ttc for, grr feels like forever 4 me! xx


----------



## caz & bob

sinc 2003 it seam for ever to me hun no how you feel xx :) xx


----------



## keepsmiling

weve been tryin since july 2007 so almost 3 years omg, n never even fell preg just hopin a miricle happens, xx

ps how do u get them tickers on the bottom ther?


----------



## babyloulou

I've been trying since 2004 keepsmiling- and no pregnancies or anything here either! :-(


----------



## keepsmiling

well good luck for this month babyloulou, i have pcos i got diagnosed with it at 18, but there is so much than can be done now, im overwight too whih isnt helping, i weight 13, and a half stone, need to be down to 13 by mid may wen i got bak to hospital. so hopefullu i will be, im worried bout goin on clomid if it dnt work, i dnt no wht there is next? has any1 else got pcos xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Keepsmiling Ive got pcos as well. The only symptom I have of it is no cycle. Without the clomid I'd normally have 1 or 2 periods a year if that, have been known to have none! Clomids our best shot at the moment but DH has issues too which means if this doesnt work then its iui or ivf.... : ( We did fall on last year but m/c. I honestly wouldnt wish that on anyone, even tho I technically was pregnant and experienced the brief happiness. It was heartbreak xxx


----------



## caz & bob

no hun i havent got pocs i just have one tube you get the tracker off fitilityfriends xx :) xx


----------



## babyloulou

Well we've been told that after Clomid there is only IVF for us. Some people are allowed to try IUI with clomid too before moving on but we can't cos we have found out this year that OH has low motility as well as my PCOS! But the ultimate thing after clomid is IVF.


----------



## babyloulou

Well we've been told that after Clomid there is only IVF for us. Some people are allowed to try IUI with clomid too before moving on but we can't cos we have found out this year that OH has low motility as well as my PCOS! But the ultimate thing after clomid is IVF.


----------



## Rudeollie

Thats pretty much how we stand too Anna for the same thing. I told DH that I wasnt sure I could go through iui cos if it didnt work it'd be another thing that failed. Think I'd rather we opted straight for what the doc said would be our most successful treatment. Its pants isnt it??? xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

well me n dh still in early days, weve only been to see speciaist once, n he sent me for a hsg straight away which showed clear tubes so now if iv lost a stone by may he wil put me on sum drugs to help me ovlate, cos i relly dnt think i ovulate at all on my own, but ladies there is always hope, been reading old posts and lots of ladies have had bfp so it gives me hope xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Hey ladies! Hope all is well for each of you. 
Loulou, I read your post earlier and was happy to see that you are doing the Robitussin. I truly think it made a world of difference in my last cycle. I had a definite increase in CM and I think you are correct in your way of thinking that it is more natural than Concieve or Preseed. 
Hedge (Sam), keep us posted as soon as you hear something honey.\
Ollie, you need a ticker so I can stalk what day of cycle you're on.....hehehe.


----------



## Rudeollie

Kellie - Im on the waiting and waiting days of no cycle hahaha! BUT come thursday I should be on Day 1 (I hope!!!) Soooo wish provera worked faster! xxx Hope little Beans behaving this week and not making you poorlys again! xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Ollie, my bad honey. I completely forgot about having to wait for the Provera to kick in. Guess we don't need a ticker in the meantime huh..? Duh. I'll just blame that on my being senile and having preggo brain. I am feeling much better and actually went back to work today so I am holding out hope that in another week or two all of my evening/night sickness will pass. Fingers crossed for Thursday and CD 1.


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks hun and I'll keep mine crossed the sickness passes soon.
Well I am knackered from my traumatic day so am going to watch some Family Guy in bed and hope for some good ole fashion belly laughs xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Rudeollie said:


> Morning all! Im still waiting and waiting on AF! Honestly I wish provera would work faster sometimes! Cant wait to get back in the game......Im doing grapefruit and green tea too Anna. Cant find any medicine though with Guaifenesin in tho. Can tell the difference from those 2 alone all ready!
> Pants day today, one of our ladies died over the weekend. Sure makes me appreciate how good it is to have all you girls. xxx Depression is a horrid thing and it can be so easy for it spiral out of control xxx

Ollie, hugs sweetheart, it doesn't matter how many times we see death, it never gets easier on the heart.xx


----------



## hedgewitch

CedarWood said:


> Hi guys - a question:howdy:
> You feel pains in your ovaries - while taking the pills - not later when you are O'ing? Or both?
> Thanks!
> CW

i got them whilst taking the pills, then a few days before ov which were crippling, i couldnt walk or anything, having sex was a complete nightmare as it truly felt like my insides were being bashed and mutilated, so bad i could only hobble about bent over, then they would go i would ov then they would come back a couple days later, i just put it down to cysts as an egg had been released then no need for the immature ones so they will act like cysts, then again a few days before AF, also now i am 4 weeks pregnant and i still have them!! its as if i am still on the clomid??weird!!


----------



## hedgewitch

caz & bob said:


> hi hedge i had atube removed 2003 i had an ectopic i was 6 week i never got any pain at all i had a scan and they seen it x hope i get my bfp this month xx :) xx

i truly hope you gets yours girl, wow please don't take this wrong but i am glad you messaged me as i haven't met anyone else who didn't feel pain during their ectopic, its so strange as apparently i should have been in agony, they had no idea how i had made it that far or how bubs had managed to grow that big. so sorry to hear of your loss sweetie, hugs,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

evening girls, how are we all tonight? doing well i hope!! as for me i am in agony, i swear its like i am about to ovulate?? i have had bad pain in my right ovary since i got my BFP and now i also have it in my left? niggly pains and my god my hips are killing me, back also decided to go out so looks like my SPD is kicking off already https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_46.gif
i was so bad last time, ended up in a wheelchair so not looking forward to having it again.
also got mega sore boobies, and my Graves Disease is going nuts, extreme pain in my hands, wrists,fingers,knees,ankles and shooting pains in my fingertips and end of my toes. had a fit earlier again but wasnt as bad as i have had them. see for me this is the bad time lol, all my conditions go up the wall but they will settle in a few weeks hopefully. so been in bed this evening trying to get some rest but not worked lol. 
going back to the hospital tomorrow for another test. spoke to another lady there who is covering for the woman i had last week, i told her about the levels needing to be 600-700 and she said straight away, "no, you wouldn't have levels that high at your stage of pregnancy, as you only just missed your period, your levels are perfectly normal" so why on earth did the other woman say different? crazy, so providing my levels are up to 1000 i will be scanned on friday to see if they can find the yolk sac and the fetal pole.


----------



## keepsmiling

good luck 4 hedgewitch, hope thy do scan u and put ur mind at rest x


----------



## sonyabazonya

Good morning ladies!!!! Hedge good luck on the scan and the bloods! How exciting it all must be! I have a sorta question for everyone, do you think its too early to be heaving over a toilet at 4 dpo? Well it started yesterday, I took my poor kitty to get fixed and I was feeling kinda nervous, then the anxiety went into my stomach. I was nauseous and mentioned it to my mum who simply raised an eyebrow... Well after taking her home and settling in bed my OH called me from the kitchen. He had found some maggots in the trash and thought I'd want to see... dunno why lol. These kinds of things never bother me usualy, Im an animal freak and have volunteered in spca and seen all kinds of nastineses. But this made me feel all dirty lol, so i ran to the loo and spent a good 10 mintutes heaving (nothing came up cuz i hadnt eaten in a while). So ladies I ask you your opinions. I know it might be nothing just me being super sensative.. But the LTTC part of me is yelling at me that im pregnant lol. OH is positive i am, he keeps on asking how i feel and when i say fine he says.. besides being pregnant. LOL


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooh I hope you are Sonya - Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

ya got something new, i just had roastbeef and rice for breakfast?! and had major heartburn before then!!


----------



## DragonMummy

I would have thought too early, but you may have ovulated earlier than you thought perhaps? Good luck!!


----------



## keepsmiling

hmmm well if u did ovulate earlier than u thought its possible, if u dnt normlly feel ill then its a possibility, ohhhh hope its the start of a bfp for u, keep us all posted xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Have to say Im getting heartburn all the time on these tablets.....And wouldnt turn down rice or beef at any time of the day hahaha And Im def not BFP!!! Hahaha But thanks cos now Im reeeeally hungry xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

did any1 not ovulate on clomid?? if not wht did the docs put u on, im worried im not goin to ovulate as my bmi is 31 as docs sed it needs to be under 30 to ovulate?
xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

I didnt ov and my bmi is 24. The doc told me to stick on the 50mg tablets for the next 2 months before he'll look into upping the dose. Some people say it can take a while before you ov while others suggest it happens every month for them straight away. I think its just a wait and see game hun xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh rite, wel im goin bak to specialist in may n hopeing to get put on clomid, iv been ttc nearly 3 years now so think its about time i got sum drugs to help as the au nateral thing dusnt seem to be doin any good lol. how long can you go on clomid for??
xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

I think most on here have a 6 month course. And Im guessing that they're like me and thats to start with. I go back to see my f/s in July and he said that then he could prescribe it again for us OR that then we could start looking into iui or ivf.
It takes it toll on you this ttc doesnt it? Its been 19months for me and Im exhausted by it even with clomid trying to help hahaha But we all want the bfp's so we keep going and going xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

i took a break this month from the clomid, last cycle i didnt feel anything til right before af! I have gotten my follicles monitored cuz RE wanted to see how i do off the clomid, so im 100% about the day i ovulated... its all so odd


----------



## keepsmiling

have any of u got pcos. i cnt have ivf for enother 2 n bit years which sucks!!! xx


----------



## Rudeollie

I think most of us have pcos hun. Why no ivf? Are you a young un?? xx


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh im 21 in july so 20 at mo! hopefully wil fall in another 2 years but time wil tel, pcos is a bitch lol, iv got it on my right side n no cysts on my left, i had loadsa blood tests dun n docs say there all fine but how can thy be? x


----------



## sonyabazonya

no pcos here, unexplained infertility


----------



## Rudeollie

Thats the same as me hun. Nothing on bloods work at all! All I can say is give clomid a go and try not to stress about it too much. Your young and thats a major bonus to have on your side!! It'll happen you prob just need a little help xxx

Im ranting now tho - FRICKIN CELEBS AND THEIR "OH IVE GOT PCOS BUT IM PREGNANT!" stories - Natalie Cassidy now! So thats Jool Oliver, her and that silly scouser WAG woman....... Can someone please tell me how it is they get pregnant at the drop of a hat without trying and we're all sat here for years trying potions spells and alls sorts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (PS Hedge - When the next casting hun???)


----------



## sonyabazonya

they all probably pay for IVF privately


----------



## Rudeollie

Well when they papping on about having pcos then they should donate some of their ivf funds to helping us poor sods out then hahaha! Does my head in! xxx Sorry all Im very that way today, AF must be coming soon xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

I have pcos keepsmiling - I fell naturally with my son after nearly 3 years so it IS possible hun xxx


----------



## babyloulou

P.S:- been meaning to ask Rudeollie- is it me you keep calling "Anna"?? You have quoted me a couple of times in the last couple of days and answered me by saying Anna!?! (it's Louise by the way xxx)


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> Have to say Im getting heartburn all the time on these tablets.....And wouldnt turn down rice or beef at any time of the day hahaha And Im def not BFP!!! Hahaha But thanks cos now Im reeeeally hungry xxx

 i do to hun really bad thats one of the side efects xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

babyloulou said:


> P.S:- been meaning to ask Rudeollie- is it me you keep calling "Anna"?? You have quoted me a couple of times in the last couple of days and answered me by saying Anna!?! (it's Louise by the way xxx)

Sorry Louise - I know thats your name, I must have put Anna when I was doing too many things at once..... Hahaha Its my one and only bad habit :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

The first time I thought you were just speaking to someone else- but after a couple of times I got confused! :haha:


----------



## keepsmiling

that gives me hope dragonmummy, got 8 weeks to wait til i see f/s so more weight loss needed i think lol, r any of u overwight if u dnt mind me askin xx


----------



## caz & bob

im 12 stone need to lose another 2 stone then i will feel better in my self xx :) xx


----------



## keepsmiling

i think im the biggest on ere, i weigh 13 n half stne but need to be 13 by may!! better get wrkin my bum off haha xx


----------



## caz & bob

af has stoped so back to baby makeing haha xx :) XX


----------



## keepsmiling

hehe same ere hun, im on day 5 but my periods r anything from bout 5 weeks to 7 weeks lol so alll over the place xx


----------



## babyloulou

I'm about 13 and a half stone too keepsmiling. I am 5'8" though so my BMI is 29. I am only a size 14- I think I must have quite heavy bones! :haha: I weighed 11 stone when I was a size 10! they do say that women with PCOS are "heavier" than normal women- even when they have no body fat- no-one is sure why though!

Not really been dieting so far to be honest- but I am starting this cycle. I have been swimming tonight and the OH is learning "low G.I" cooking to help! He's been cooking me delicious low G.I food for over a week now- it's easier than I thought! (only cos I have him to cook for me though!:thumbup:) The G.I diet is supposed to be the best one for people with PCOS :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:


> hehe same ere hun, im on day 5 but my periods r anything from bout 5 weeks to 7 weeks lol so alll over the place xx

i am reguler all the time ever 28days but since i have started clomid again it has sortend them i bleed normaly for 4 and then the brown then i stop have only been bleeding for 3 days today it was brown then stoped haha so i will be test ing ovulation soon 26 th m so hope it positv again xx :) xx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey girls how are we all?

Just finished my second round of clomid today. Af stopped yesterday but i have no drive.... OH tried to BD last night but i wasnt interested and i no he is going to try again tonight but again im not interested.... Last month i was all for it had the energy to do it most nights lol. But nothing this time round. Im due to ovulate around 24ths march CD14 so still have abit of time.
Im CD 6 today, the clinic told me we have to bd from cd10 til cd16 everyday but we need to do it before that or his spermies wont be very good lol.

Sorry for the ramble.

Anyone have the same side affects through every round? This is my second cycle and ive got nothing this time round well apart from no drive and a few little cramps. 

Keepsmiling i noticed your post earlier saying you were only 21 and had to wait 2 and half years for funding. I just wanted to let you no that you will probably have to pay for clomid aswel and the follicle tracking scans. Im 22 and have just been given clomid which i had to pay for. The NHS dont pay for any sort of treatment for woman under the age of 23 and with a BMI of 35 or above.
Oh and your not the biggest here hun, im alot bigger than you are huni. My BMI 40. it was 44 in january. But now its not shifting. 

Anyway hope everyone else is good.

xx


----------



## keepsmiling

my period was very werd this month, its uslly very very heavy and lasts a weekish, well this monnt was very lite n only beld for 3/4 days,
im only a size 14 too , how weird lol
iv been goin on my wii n hopin to lose more like thisxx


----------



## keepsmiling

my period was very werd this month, its uslly very very heavy and lasts a weekish, well this monnt was very lite n only beld for 3/4 days,
im only a size 14 too , how weird lol
iv been goin on my wii n hopin to lose more like thisxx


----------



## keepsmiling

hi vickylou im 20at the mo lol, n i dnt think iv fot to pay 4 clomd cos my fs sed he was puttin me on it if id lost a stone n iv lost half a stone,never though i had to pay 4 it to begin with??xx


----------



## babyloulou

VickyLou said:


> Hey girls how are we all?
> 
> Just finished my second round of clomid today. Af stopped yesterday but i have no drive.... OH tried to BD last night but i wasnt interested and i no he is going to try again tonight but again im not interested.... Last month i was all for it had the energy to do it most nights lol. But nothing this time round. Im due to ovulate around 24ths march CD14 so still have abit of time.
> Im CD 6 today, the clinic told me we have to bd from cd10 til cd16 everyday but we need to do it before that or his spermies wont be very good lol.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble.
> 
> Anyone have the same side affects through every round? This is my second cycle and ive got nothing this time round well apart from no drive and a few little cramps.
> 
> xx


Hi VickyLou- I know exactly what you mean. I have no sex drive at all. Each month has been very different for me.

Cycle 1 - had horrendous headaches, slightly moody, hot flushes, mouth ulcers, sore breasts from ov to AF, felt 'randy' all month

Cycle 2 - very moody and evil, spotty chest and face, sore breasts from ov to AF again, BD started to feel awkward- but NO headaches, hot flushes or anything else

This cycle so far is the worst yet and I'm only on CD7!! I had no symptom easing during AF like I have the last two cycles- it just carried on and got worse as I started the tablets again. I finished the clomid tablets yesterday. I feel down, depressed and could quite happily just sit and cry!! I also have NO sex drive at all and can barely bear for OH to touch me! The hot flashes and headaches from the first round are back too!! :growlmad:


----------



## VickyLou

Neither did mine hun. They told me i had to lose a stone in 3months and if i do it they will put me on clomid. When i went back id lost the weight so they gave me clomid then they told me it was going to cost me £14 for the precription and then £58 a scan. I had 2 scans done and i now owe the hospital £200 so far.

NHS dont pay for woman under the age of 23. But im not 100% if thats in different areas. I hope you dont have to pay for it hun. I just thought id let you no.

Good luck with everything.

xx


----------



## keepsmiling

omg im so upset now, im actully cryin, i new id have to pay 4 the prescription but didn no id have to pay 4 scans and that aswell!


----------



## babyloulou

I wouldn't worry until you know keepsmiling!! Most PCTs don't even do scans anymore anyway! I'm not having scans and I know most others on here aren't either!


----------



## babyloulou

VickyLou- I replied to your side effects post on the last page by the way- but can't seem to see my post now!! :shrug:


----------



## keepsmiling

so if i dnt have the scans ill just hae to pay 4 the clomid, well iv had 2 scans to check on my cysys so i dnt think id have to pay, im hopin anyway, babyloulou how many days r ur cycles cos ur a day or so ahead of me?? we mite be testing together!! xx


----------



## babyloulou

My cycles are crazy without clomid- between 45-90 days- I don't ovulate on my own though! 

On the last two cycles of clomid- Cycle 1 I ovulated on CD14 and the cycle was 29 days. Then cycle 2 I ovulated on CD18 and the cycle was 32 days.


----------



## VickyLou

Awww huni i didnt mean to upset you honestly. I just wanted to make you aware so you wont be shocked like i was. It might be a post code lottery thing like it is for ivf etc im not too sure. Alls i no is i never paid for anything the clinic did to me bloods scans etc and i been going there for 2 years, until now when i need some actual help. 
Alls i ever get from them is your too young, your only a baby yourself, you have loads of time yet. But i dont cause OH is 30 and he doesnt want to wait much longer. He doesnt want to be an old dad thats too tired to do anything with his child.

Anyway sorry again i honestly didnt want to make you cry.

Loulou thats strange i cant see it either. Hope your well xx


----------



## VickyLou

babyloulou said:


> My cycles are crazy without clomid- between 45-90 days- I don't ovulate on my own though!
> 
> On the last two cycles of clomid- Cycle 1 I ovulated on CD14 and the cycle was 29 days. Then cycle 2 I ovulated on CD18 and the cycle was 32 days.

I assumed that you ovulate at the same time every month when taking clomid.... I ovulated CD14 on the first round as well but i didnt have to worry about ovulation cause i was having scans. Im not having them anymore though so im worried now that i wont catch it as im doing nothing to check for ovulation.

I gave up on temps my sleep is too erratic. And i have some OPKS but i dont think they will work they never have before.

Sorry ranting on again lol. I guess ill just have sex every other day till af shows up.


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey Vicky, what time do you normally test with OPKS? I always thought around 2p was the best time but this past cycle I didn't get my smiley face on CB Digi until 10:30 at night...temp confirmed it. Good luck!


----------



## babyloulou

OPKs never worked for me on natural cycles either- although I wasn't ovulating that's probably why!! But they have worked a treat the last two cycles of clomid! you have to wait about 4 days or so after your last Clomid tablet to start them so you don't get false positives- but then they have worked both times for me! Try them!

And yes my two ovulations were different- my FS says that's normal- he says it can vary alot! I was so upset when I got to CD15 last cycle and I hadn't had a positive OPK and my temps were still low- I thought it wasn't going to work that cycle. Then I got a positive OPk on CD16 and ovulated on CD18!!


----------



## babyloulou

Tyson- I have had both my positives around midnight these last two cycles too- they would have been SOOOO easy to miss!!! 

p.s:- vickylou- I can see my reply to you now- it's back on the last page straight after your post about side effects- don't know where it had gone to before! How weird!!


----------



## TySonNMe

I agree LouLou! I would have definitely missed it last month if I wasn't such a POASaholic!


----------



## keepsmiling

your fine hun, it did upset me lol but im fine, how old r u, i supose im grateful i have time on my side, im 20 n hubby is 22, i think i have to pay 4 the clomid but dunno how much,, im off here for a few days now but il catch up again soon, good luck all ladies testing in the next few days, lots of baby dust coming ur way xx


----------



## keepsmiling

how old r u vickylou. im 20 n hubby is 22, i guess all i no it tht we have time on our hands as wer yung, im off 4 a few days now so good luck all testing soonxx did u have to pay 4 clomid, n how much xx


----------



## VickyLou

babyloulou said:


> VickyLou said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls how are we all?
> 
> Just finished my second round of clomid today. Af stopped yesterday but i have no drive.... OH tried to BD last night but i wasnt interested and i no he is going to try again tonight but again im not interested.... Last month i was all for it had the energy to do it most nights lol. But nothing this time round. Im due to ovulate around 24ths march CD14 so still have abit of time.
> Im CD 6 today, the clinic told me we have to bd from cd10 til cd16 everyday but we need to do it before that or his spermies wont be very good lol.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble.
> 
> Anyone have the same side affects through every round? This is my second cycle and ive got nothing this time round well apart from no drive and a few little cramps.
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> Hi VickyLou- I know exactly what you mean. I have no sex drive at all. Each month has been very different for me.
> 
> Cycle 1 - had horrendous headaches, slightly moody, hot flushes, mouth ulcers, sore breasts from ov to AF, felt 'randy' all month
> 
> Cycle 2 - very moody and evil, spotty chest and face, sore breasts from ov to AF again, BD started to feel awkward- but NO headaches, hot flushes or anything else
> 
> This cycle so far is the worst yet and I'm only on CD7!! I had no symptom easing during AF like I have the last two cycles- it just carried on and got worse as I started the tablets again. I finished the clomid tablets yesterday. I feel down, depressed and could quite happily just sit and cry!! I also have NO sex drive at all and can barely bear for OH to touch me! The hot flashes and headaches from the first round are back too!! :growlmad:Click to expand...

That sounds rubbish huni. I hope mine gets better and not worse. Although our cycles sound very similar even though you one above me.

Cycle 1 - Headaches for a few days, extremely moody me and OH had many arguments lol hot flushes, cramps all the way through from anout 2 days after last tablet.

Cycle 2 - took my last tablet this morning, but had cramps and shooting pains across my pelvic area for 3 days now. And i have this constant ache in my back on the right hand side. And no sex drive.

cheers for the reply hun glad im not the only one. xx


----------



## VickyLou

Tyson i dont always use them every month and havent for awhile. So im starting again lol they never worked before so i didnt see the point in spending the money x


----------



## babyloulou

How is everyone tonight?

My hot flushes are giving me some gip tonight!! I keep feeling like I'm going to pass out!! :growlmad: Bloody evil clomid!! :growlmad:


----------



## babyloulou

I hope you don't get worse side effects too VickyLou- wouldn't wish this crap on anyone! :cry:

And I would deffo use the OPKs if i was you! And try vaginal temping- made a huge difference to me- they were far to erratic orally!


----------



## VickyLou

Grrr sorry for all the single threads instead of answering you all at once. The laptop is playing up. 

Keep smiling im 22 been trying since i was 19. OH is 30 in april. So i have time on my side but OH doesnt cause he doesnt want to be an old dad too tired to do anything etc.

Good luck to you too huni. Hope you get BFP soon xx


----------



## VickyLou

The temps are only erratic cause i dont have a set bed time and dont manage to take it at the same time every day. I set an alarm but dont hear it cause im such a heavy sleeper lol


----------



## babyloulou

I sometimes miss my temps at weekends because of that very reason!! Although have been trying harder since being on Clomid (been temping for about 4 years now) - but in the week I wake up at the same time every day for work so it's easier in the week!


----------



## VickyLou

Im not working at the moment thats whay its hard for me to do temps. I think ill try and start it soon though.

How quick can you ovulate after AF? I think i might be ovulating, or im about to? the cramps are getting worse and are almost constant and just been the loo to find a clump of very stick wet cm, Surely its too early im only on CD6 

xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Vicky I ovulated on CD15. I took 50mg of Clomid on CD3-7.


----------



## sonyabazonya

Good morning ladies, how we all doing?


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Sonya! I'm ratty! :growlmad: This cycle of clomid is killing me! OH is actually scared! :blush: How are you today Sonya? Any ovulation yet? :hugs:

VickyLou- I think you can ovulate very early on Clomid- I know the odd couple of women have- but Clomid also causes horrible side effects that can make you have random pains throughout the cycle- so it is more likely to just be Clomid playing around with you. I had ovary pains during AF this cycle. You really need to try OPKs or temping VickyLou- otherwise you'll always wonder whether you're coming or going!! :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

I have to say Lou - Listening to you on how cycle 3 is, Im am DREADING AF arriving hahaha! She's on her way and I am scared hahaha! Here's hoping that third times a charm hey and its the last lot of clomid we need. It does seem its gets worse the longer we're on it! Gulp!! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I know- i honestly thought it couldn't be worse than how moody and horrible I felt cycle 1- then cycle 2 i was a bit better and I thought "yes!!" and assumed the side effects wore off the longer you were on it!! Then cycle 3 kicked in!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Oh god, not looking forward to this at all then. I was terrible last month and didnt even ov'! hahaha Its def alomost time for me as I just nearly blubbed saying goodbye to one of our social work students!!! Thats not me at all! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I am nearly in tears all the time! And if not then I'm angry! I feel like an emotional mess at the moment. Finding it really difficult to deal with the kids at school too- and usually I'm one of the most patient teachers! They are all just doing my head in at the moment! I want to go and live in a little room by myself for a few cycles- OH can just visit to BD!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha That sounds like a good plan hun. Do me a favour and see if there's another room avaliable for me from next week will you??? Hugs to try cheer you up xxx


----------



## megs79

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing well - just wanted to add to the bmi thing ... I have pcos too and have always been heavier that I look (I hope!) I'm around 12 stone (prob more now!) and my bmi is 28 but I'm a size 12/14. When I was a size 8/10 I was still 10.5 stone. Not that convinced by bmi - I reckon just eat right and exercise! 

Loulou and Rudeollie - can you pm me your addresses?! Got something to send you! x


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey Lou Im already dpo lol! time flies, specialy when your not paying attention to it!!! Tears, well it sounds like were all in the same boat. I had tonnes around ovulation time last cycle, this cycle i am without icky clomid s/e thank GOD!!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Awww- lucky you Sonya!! What dpo are you? No number was there on your post- it just said "I'm dpo already" :haha:

Will do Megs- thanks xxx :happydance:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooh I most certainly will do Megs! Yipee! hahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yay!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sonyabazonya

oh oops lol 6 dpo :)


----------



## caz & bob

took my 4th clomid this morning and felt really ill i kept going dizzy going hot and cold and i have got abdoman pain right and left side and in my lower back we did have sex last night coz i can off af just woundering have any of you had this before and i carnt stop weeing xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Lower back pain, hot and cold and peeing a lot sounds like kidney infection to me. Have you been bd'ing a lot recently?? I got it once last year after a marathon fortnight of sex haha! I'd see if cranberry juice helps - only a small glass though as too much can make it worse and see how you get on. If that doesnt help get to you GP cos it can be really bad! Dont want to scare you but just trying to keep you safe hun xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello Clomid girls!! I had alot of catching up to do.I missed you guys. I am back but not ttc this month. AFter the tiff with the hubby we are taking a break. We had a good talk and all is going to be okay. We are just going to wait til we see the FS in April and til then what will be will be. 

Ollie how are you?? LouLou and you? Lou hope your moods get better. I had the same issue when I was on the stuff. I really thought my body would get use to it...but it never did.:(


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Reeds, glad you and hubby sorted things out xxx. A break from this sounds the right thing. Im waiting on AF to show up (today or tomorrow) and then Im on month 3. To be honest if it doesnt work this month I might take a break and wait til after my hols......It really takes iots toll on you both physically and mentally doesnt it!


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> Lower back pain, hot and cold and peeing a lot sounds like kidney infection to me. Have you been bd'ing a lot recently?? I got it once last year after a marathon fortnight of sex haha! I'd see if cranberry juice helps - only a small glass though as too much can make it worse and see how you get on. If that doesnt help get to you GP cos it can be really bad! Dont want to scare you but just trying to keep you safe hun xxx

 it seams to be easing now still got a bit of abdom pain no we havent been bd coz i have just come off af hun xx :) xx


----------



## Jennifer8

I'm out :witch: got me early!! My temps never dropped it actually got higher this morning! :cry: Back to see Consultant 1st April 100mg of Clomid for me. x


----------



## keepsmiling

aww jennifer sorry ur out this month hun, i cudnt stay away lol. im stil worried that i wnt be prescribed clomid til im 23, i cnt try naturally for another 2 n bit years, i hope thy wil give me it in may wen i go bak as weve been tryin for 3 years xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw jen sorry your out hun maybe next month will be your month xx :) xxx


----------



## Jennifer8

If you have been trying for that long tey shoud prescribe clomid no matter what your age. I'm only just 24 and I wasn't ovulating.

Ladies who are on 100mg did side affects get worse? xx


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry AF got you Jennifer- sorry I don't know about the side effect question as I'm on 50mg- but I hope they don't for your sake xxx

Caz and bob- it could be a water/kidney infection, but to be honest I had those symptoms last cycle. I had to pee constantly and had the backache while I was taking the pills- then it went and came back again during ovulation. Keep an eye on it though incase it is an infection xxx

reedsgirl- I am so glad you and OH made up!! xxx :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

is anyone jew to test opk 26th march xx :) xx ok hun will do i think it was coz we had sex last night a different way se how i am tomorrow xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

any1 close to testin this week??any bfps on the horizon xx


----------



## suzie7

OK, so there's like a billion posts here and I'm brand new to this "clomid club" thread so excuse me if I missed something posted earlier.

I am 30 regular 27-28 day cycles, hubby 30. TTC 9 months now. DH has low sperm count, low motility. I've had ultrasound, day 21 bloodwork to confirm ovulation, HSG test-- all normal. He's on clomid now to increase his count. Once his count gets a little up, doctor is putting ME on clomid too BUT the doctor says I can only be on clomid for 3 months---
My question to all you Clomid gurus is: why 3 months? Why can't I be on it longer to increase our chances? (yes, and ofcourse I'm putting the wagon before the horse because I haven't even started it yet!)
Anyone else who's on clomid but has regular cycles and ovulates? What can I expect? Our male infertility specialist had no problem telling us that it "makes women psycho!"

Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey reedsgirl I'm happy everything worked out for you and DH!


----------



## crystal443

Hi Ladies,

I'm new here....I have two other kids and needed Clomid with both I haven't been on BC in years and have not gotten preggers. I was told to have kids young (I have kidney problems) and as it turns out I'm very healthy now (I'm 35) so go figure but we decided to have one more and are on our second cycle of Clomid 100mg.
I'm on cd 10 and am waiting for O now, I have very regular cycles but I've been told my problem is the actual release of the egg so Clomid gives me the extra boost I need to get the eggies off the start line. I've just started temping this month as well and taking Robitussin to help with CM, hopefully it all works and there's a BFP soon!! I wish you all the best and I haven't gone back through the thread to read yet but I will be. I look forward to chatting to everyone!!!

Baby Dust Storms!!


----------



## sonyabazonya

Welcome Suzie, I have been TTC for 19 months now with unexplained infertility. I have also been prescribed clomid for 3 months, and I ovulate regularly. The reason for three months is that Clomid can really muck up your system if you're on it for more than that. Some drs prefer 6 months, but alot say 3. If you already ovulate and you will be taking clomid make sure your dr is monitoring your follicles so that you dont produce too many. My first cycle I had 3 mature eggs, and my second only 1 mature one. Im currently on a break this cycle from Clomid, because it was really doing my head in. My RE's theory is my body isnt producing mature enough eggs, and he wanted to see how my ovaries do without clomid.

Caz & Bob ~ Im due to test on the 26th, that exact day lol.. why do you ask? I see that you are only at the beginning of your cycle. Have you prophesized a BFP LOL  If so fill me in hehe


----------



## Rudeollie

Wow! All this talk of when girls are testing is giving me itchy feet! I want to poas!!!! I might do one today just for fun...........Hahaha Even tho the witch from Provera land is on the broomstick ready to land!

Any symptoms knocking around on dpo anyone??? 

Hedge my love - hows things going????


----------



## sonyabazonya

today its 7 dpo ~ slight cramping, cp is high soft and closed, starving, sore bbs
6 dpo ~ slight cramping, cp is hard and low, starving, heartburn,gag reflex nausea at nite
5 dpo ~ bad cramps bad nausea and gag reflex and headaches


----------



## Rudeollie

Sounding good Sonya!! Fx that the clomid started stuff off the last two months and the Au Naturel way worked for you this month! Hope so xxx Im STILL waiting on AF!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

I am now an OFFICAL member of CC, having just seen FS and been prescribed 3 month's supply. And, if that wasn't enough good news from my camp, DH's morphology has gone from 6% to 10%, which I think is brilliant! 

And now we're going out for a late mother's day celebration, as I was frantically starving myself over the weekend in an attempt to lower my BMI.... :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

That is great news Dragon! Well done hubby!!!!!!!!!!! Its good to know that our hubbys boys can improve with a little help! And well done F/s for letting you have the clomid! Another official memeber of the club Yay!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

woop woop Dragon thats great!!! Your oh must be feeling real good right now!! When are you starting you clomid tabs? 

Rudeolie, have spoken to ur dr about why you havent gotten af yet???


----------



## caz & bob

sonyabazonya said:


> Welcome Suzie, I have been TTC for 19 months now with unexplained infertility. I have also been prescribed clomid for 3 months, and I ovulate regularly. The reason for three months is that Clomid can really muck up your system if you're on it for more than that. Some drs prefer 6 months, but alot say 3. If you already ovulate and you will be taking clomid make sure your dr is monitoring your follicles so that you dont produce too many. My first cycle I had 3 mature eggs, and my second only 1 mature one. Im currently on a break this cycle from Clomid, because it was really doing my head in. My RE's theory is my body isnt producing mature enough eggs, and he wanted to see how my ovaries do without clomid.
> 
> Caz & Bob ~ Im due to test on the 26th, that exact day lol.. why do you ask? I see that you are only at the beginning of your cycle. Have you prophesized a BFP LOL  If so fill me in hehe

ha what do you mean bye prophesized xx :) xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

like have you had a prophecy lmao


----------



## VickyLou

Hey girls how is everyone today. Will catch up with posts soon.

Anyone got any good signs yet.

I spoke to soon the other day when i said i was doing well with cycle 2.... Im in agony all the time constant stabbing pains in both overies and i feel soooooo tired and achy. Started opks but no positive at the moment hoping ovualtion is the same as last month. which will be the 24th. 

Anyway cant stop in too much pain will pop back later and catch up if i have it in me.

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

sonyabazonya said:


> like have you had a prophecy lmao

lmao hope i do get bfp this month i ovulat the same ever month xx :) xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all!:flower:

I have been on clomid many times off and on, with no luck!!! Ive been moved up and down on dosages. I think I am going to do Femara this month. Anyone ever use that and have luck with it? I think the clomid is making my CM too thick. 

GL to all!:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

had any1 with a bmi over 30 been put on clomid?? xx im 31 at mo lol xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Morning ladies. Anyone heard from Sam(Hedge)?? Was wondering how things were...
Tysonnme how is the bump growing dear??

I am actually for a change in the past 7 months feeling really relaxed and back to enjoying the little things. Clomid is evil!! LOL but it works for many. I hope to see several BFP on here this month


----------



## Rudeollie

sonyabazonya said:


> woop woop Dragon thats great!!! Your oh must be feeling real good right now!! When are you starting you clomid tabs?
> 
> Rudeolie, have spoken to ur dr about why you havent gotten af yet???

Hi Sonya - No I'll give it til after the weekend if she doesnt arrive by then I'll call the docs......Im sure she's just playing silly beggars with me.

I'd like to prophesis we all get our BFP this month! Can you imagine! :happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ollie the witch still hasn't shown? I think in a earlier post you had said today?? RIght?


----------



## Rudeollie

It was meant to be today Reeds but shes not here as yet - Im looking into how long provera can take to work. I took the last tablet last Weds and normally a week later -she's here. Its been the same the last four times Ive had to use provera but nothing as yet this time round. Got all the symptoms but she not here yet! Very odd!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes that is odd?? Have you googled it?? NO chance you are preggo?? MAYBE??


----------



## Rudeollie

I wish - I didnt ov last month according to my bloods...... Gonna google it now and see. It's probably a dodgy batch of tablets! Hahaha I'd sue the docs if that was the case - I want my cycle to start NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hahaha! xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL. HOw often do we say that?? I am with you on that though. I am ready for a new cycle as well....next month has to be better!!:)


----------



## Rudeollie

Haha I know I know! I kinda said it then with my FX that I was hahaha! Well just looked it up and some other forums have woman saying it took the upto 18 after the last tablet (OMG!!! I cant wait that long!) And then someone posted a link to a pharmacuetical company that said it should come between 3 and 7 days after the last one...... So god knows whats going on! Its gonna have to be a wait and see I think. POO! xxx
Heres to a successful next month Reeds xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

SUPer STICKY Baby dust for both of us!! Good luck hunni hope she shows soon!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hmmm anyone else getting notifications from posts they've already read????? Ive had about 6 now! Very strange!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rudeollie said:


> I wish - I didnt ov last month according to my bloods...... Gonna google it now and see. It's probably a dodgy batch of tablets! Hahaha I'd sue the docs if that was the case - I want my cycle to start NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hahaha! xxx

I once took provera, and my cycle didnt start. What my DR did was have me wait a week and then I had to take 10 more provera tablets!!! It sucked! I hoped this isnt the case this time. I am on day 6 of provera and hoping my cycle comes shortly thereafter!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh my goodness Mrskcbrown! I really hope thats not the case for us this time round! That would be a nightmare! So your on the waiting to cycle track too??? It sucks all this waiting....And then when it works we have to wait another 9 months! Jeepers! xxx


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hi ladies!! I'm going to be new to Clomid very soon i have been sent to the fertility clinic today so i'm really excited.Just waiting for an appointment now!!

I just want to ask a few questions really so here goes for my list i hope someone can help me.

What does Clomid Do?
Is it in tablet form?
How often do you take?
How long for?

these are just a few i can think of !!

I hope you can help me
xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Becci_Boo86 said:


> Hi ladies!! I'm going to be new to Clomid very soon i have been sent to the fertility clinic today so i'm really excited.Just waiting for an appointment now!!
> 
> I just want to ask a few questions really so here goes for my list i hope someone can help me.
> 
> What does Clomid Do?help you to ovulate and/or produce more eggs per month.
> Is it in tablet form?yes tablet form
> How often do you take?it depends. Usually 5 days and on days 3-7 or 5-9 depending on what the DR has you do.
> How long for?Some DRs say no longer than 6 months, some no longer than 3 months. some until you get your BFP. It just depends on your DR. Also sometimes you ovulate a bit sooner or later on clomid as well as it makes your CM thick and you may have to combat this with taking guanefisin during your cycle.
> 
> GL to you!:happydance:
> 
> these are just a few i can think of !!
> 
> I hope you can help me
> xx

Look above!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Becciboo and welcome to the clomid family! When is your appointment hun??


----------



## Becci_Boo86

i'm just waiting for my appointment to be done. I'm really excited. How long have some of you been on clomid? also how long did it take you to get a :bfp: ?? xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Ive been on it since Jan - Which equates to: Ov'd in Jan but no BFP. LOADS of symptoms and ov pains in Feb but didnt ov, and now stuck waiting on provera to start my cycle again (which should have been today but ..... nada!) Clomid is great when it works but causes so many side effect similar to been preggo its untrue! So you've got to try stay really grounded until you see the BFP!
Some people fall on their first go of it and some can be on it for 6 months with nothing. Just like with everything in life we're all different! A few of us have it bad on both side tho with hubbys having issues too! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

i had clomid in 2005 my gny put me on it for 2 month and i got cort but the sack was there but it never happend and i got sen to another gyn and i had a lap coz he thorghut my tube was blockd but it wasnt so he has put me on it for 6 month i have just finished my 3rd month i have 3 more month left so i hope i get a bfp this month i take mine in a morning has soon as i get up i take it same time all the time i have only got one tube coz i had an ectopic in 2003 xx :) xx


----------



## babyloulou

How is everyone today- sorry not had chance to be on today until now!

Hope your AF arrives soon Rudeollie- it took me about 8 days after the Provera I think xx

I haven't heard from Hedge either- hope she's OK!! 

All the veterans on here- has anyone heard from xkissyx yet? 

Welcome to the newbies! xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Nope not heard from either of them Lou! Im hoping Hedge has started with lots of sickness so we know its a strong bean causing mischief! And havent heard anything from anyone about xkissyx!
Busy day at school? Hows the mood been today? xxx


----------



## mrsmab

Hello Ladies!! Hope you are all well!
Havnt been around much this week so have just been trying to catch up on everyones posts and you have all been very busy!
Have had a bit of a rollercoaster week not helped by stress at work.
Been feeling really moody. My Boobs are Killing today!!! Feel so heavy and sore its unbelievable. 
Having bloods on Monday to check progesterone so fingers crossed that all is good! Think i ovulated but not entirely sure!
Hows everyone else getting on?
xxxxx


----------



## bbdreams

I have a question for you girls. I have taken clomid for the last two cycles, but I am thinking about taking a month off next month. Do you think it would mess anything up if I skipped a month? I think that I ovulate even without the clomid.


----------



## Rudeollie

No hun its quite common to do that. I was going to do that this month but nature did it for me by not letting me ov! Hahaha! Its been that long since I took clomid now I feel very relaxed about this cycle! xxx Besides you might not need a month off if you get a BFP in a few days xxx FX!


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey reedsgirl, everything is fine on my end.I'm glad you're feeling more relaxed!

Rudeollie, I've read that it is still possible to get pregnant on Provera becasue it doesn't stop you from ovulating it only raises your progesterone as if you had ovulated. Then when your progeterone levels drop, that causes your uterine lining to be shed.

Sam, I hope you and bean are okay!

Fx for everyone this month! :dust:


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Tyson - If I havent come on by Sunday then I'll maybe test! Nail biting stuff hahaha!
How the butterball doing? xxx Still beating Paris Hilton on the brain cells hehehe!


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL butterball is doing fine...getting ansy about my upcoming appointment...just counting down the days!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh I bet you are....How exciting, I cant wait to join you on the countdown! Well Ive just watched my weekly dose of Bones so am off to sleep soon! Cant do these late nights anymore! Old age is a bitch hahaha xxx Or is it all this ttc???? xxx


----------



## crystal443

Afternoon Ladies,

Just a quick question:dohh:, I've been on Clomid twice before but got pregnant on the first cycles both times so I can't really remember how it all works. I'm on cycle 2 this time around and I took them from days 4-8. I'm on cd 11 today and have had EWCM amd a pulling pain on my lower left side, does this mean I'm getting ready to O? Because I know cd 11 is a bit early but are there O symptoms a few days before?:help:

Sorry if I'm asking an obvious question but last month it was a bit later in my cycle and I only took 50mg where this month my doc. upped my dosage to 100 mg. Thanks for any help you can give.

BBDreams: I think I'm going to take a break after my 3rd cycle, I asked my doc about this and he said I should still O for a few cycles after I stop taking them anyway. I think I might take just the one month off though and then try again for another three months if I haven't gotten my :bfp: . Good Luck to you!!

:dust:


----------



## mrssunshine78

i think everyone responds differently, but this month i had twinges on my left side quite early in my cycle, might have been CD11 or 12, and i ovulated on CD15, this is my 2nd cycle of clomid, and don't remember feeling any sort of ov pain on my last cycle.

my experience of clomid is a bit different this month last month i didn't ov til cd20, so i'm 5 days earlier this month, and have had some good cm this month, think this is because i've been having grapefruit juice every morning, i upped my dose of EPO and took 1000mg every day, and i started a different multi vitamin, the pregnacare conceive plus (or something like that), so am thinking its maybe a combination of all of these things, gonna do the same next month though cos DTD was so much easier! lol

xx


----------



## samfitz

good morning clomid clubbers well this month on clomid is alot different from last not had much pain at all not many side effects either i have been doing opk an just keep getting a bfn i ucsually o on day 14 has i do o on my own an i would normally feel a bit tender by now an im feeling nothing so im slightly confused an please could someone look at my chart cos i ant got a clue has its my first month charting hope everyone is feeling ok sending lots of pma an babydust x x


----------



## sonyabazonya

Good morning ladies!! 

Caz & Bob ~ What I meant was, you asked if anyone is testing on the 26th so I answered that I am, then I asked if you had a prophecy for a bfp for the 26th lol

Rudeolie ~ When are you getting in to ur dr? You should talk to them about what to do.

Loulou ~ I havent heard from Kissy either, hopefully shes pregnant!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

hi everyone - I'd say good afternoon but it's quite foul here! 

quick (daft) question. I am CD9 right now, took clomid CD1-5, not ovulated since December. Now DH is away on a course next week on CD14, 15 and 16.... Am I totally buggered? Or is it likely to take longer. I know it's different for everyone and I think really I am looking for someone to say don't worry it will be ages, just to stop me panicking :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

I'd like to think so too Sonya but I think she would have stayed here and told us if that was the case! She was devastated when she didn't ovulate the first month and she didn't get a positive opk the second cycle either. It seems strange that she disappeared the same day she was due to get her 21 day test results unless it was bad news! I hope she's ok :-/


----------



## caz & bob

sonyabazonya said:


> Good morning ladies!!
> 
> Caz & Bob ~ What I meant was, you asked if anyone is testing on the 26th so I answered that I am, then I asked if you had a prophecy for a bfp for the 26th lol
> 
> Rudeolie ~ When are you getting in to ur dr? You should talk to them about what to do.
> 
> Loulou ~ I havent heard from Kissy either, hopefully shes pregnant!!!

i hope to get a bfp this month i do predicked it is going to happen xxx :) xxx


----------



## babyloulou

*Dragonmummy*- I ovulated on CD14 on the first clomid round- and then CD18 on my second. So it is completely random I think- so you might not miss it xx

*Crystal443*- yes I get symptoms all the way through the cycle on Clomid so I would just take your OPKs as the sign and not any twinges or pains you get xx

*Samfitz*- your chart looked nice and steady until the huge dip you are having at the moment!! It is hard to tell before it has detected ovulation or given you a coverline, but some women have a huge dip just before and as they ovulate. It looks to be like you are (or are about to be) mid-ovulation!??!! Only way to confirm it by your temps though is to see if they shoot back up in the next few days. Are you using OPKs to detect ovulation too??? xxx

*Mrssunshine*- I am using grapefruit juice (and the cough medicine stuff) this month for my CM too- I hope it works on my CM like it has on yours! Sticky dust for your BFP!! xxx

*Caz and Bob*- good luck for this month hun xxx

*Sonya*- how are you feeling?

How is everyone else today? xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Im sooo tired today. I think its boredom from waiting on AF! Thought she was here earlier on but then its gone again. Who knows whats going on inside my body!

How are you Louise?? I keep running out of grapefruit juice so think Im gonna start doing my own in the juicer! And I cant find the medicine anywhere over here. xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Did you have spotting do you mean?? The medicine is sold in Boots. It's Boots own brand chesty cough medicine- the only ingredient is Guaifenesin- it's a generic version of Robitussin (which is mainly sold in America) - both Tescos and Sainburys do a version of it too. Any is fine as long as Guaifenesin is the only listed "active" ingredient xx

I am thoroughly confused- I've been having ovulation type pains for the last few days - just put them down to clomid as it's so early (CD10) - but then my temps have started creeping up the last couple of days! If they go up again I think it is going to say I've ovulated on CD8!!?? Hmmmm..... we'll see..... Click on my ticker if you want to see my chart xxx


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, Can i join you? I had my first appointment with my very nice FS last Thursday, He has put me though for a lap and dye which will take plan this time next month. He is then going to put me on Clomid for a couple of months!! I am so excited. Does anyone know how you get Clomid, does the FS give it to you or do you pick it from the pharmacy? I assume that he will have to see me to explain the results?? I have another question for you lovely ladies, how do you know that you have not ovulated? Is it possible to get a posotive opk and not ovulate? 

I have really enjoyed reading all your posts and i wish you all the luck in the world babydust to each and everyone of you xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Yomo- I think I recognise you from another thread???? Are you in the Softcups thread too??

To answer your questions:- The FS will give you a prescription and then you can collect the Clomid from the hospital pharmacy. As for ovulating OPKs will tell you that your body is gearing up to ovulate, but not that you have. The only way to tell if you actually DID ovulate is by your temperature chart or a 21 day blood test

Welcome to the Clomid Club xxx


----------



## yomo

babyloulou said:


> Hi Yomo- I think I recognise you from another thread???? Are you in the Softcups thread too??
> 
> To answer your questions:- The FS will give you a prescription and then you can collect the Clomid from the hospital pharmacy. As for ovulating OPKs will tell you that your body is gearing up to ovulate, but not that you have. The only way to tell if you actually DID ovulate is by your temperature chart or a 21 day blood test
> 
> Welcome to the Clomid Club xxx

Hi, 

Thanks for the answers, Yes I am in the softcups thread. I have been temping but I have given this month a miss as I was getting far to stressed with it all.As far as i know I am ovulating. Got a posotive internet cheapie hpt last month which screwed my head up as it was a faulty one. Hope you don't mind me asking but why have they put you on Clomid? Can it help you if you are ovulating naturally?

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Well I have never ovulated naturally so I am on it to help me ovulate. I am on my third cycle and it worked and made me ovulate cycle 1 and 2- so hoping it does the same this time.

I think it is supposed to help if you ovulate naturally too- it is supposed to make the eggs better quality and bigger I think. Makes your ovulation stronger. If they put you on it you will be given blood tests on Cd21 of each month to check you are ovulating and that your progesterone levels are ok.

Good luck and welcome xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah spotting that the word I was looking for hahaha! My brain is mush today - Spent 5 hours putting our new bed together. I am shattered! But it was totally worth it!
Thanks for the info on the medicine, I shall purchase some tomorrow then Im covered for everything cm wise this cycle!
Oh my, your ticker is heading that way isnt it?? How strange this clomid is! Just keep bd to make sure that egg is caught ok! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I am- no way am I letting OH off the hook incase it has happened early!! 

Has the spotting stopped then? How much was there?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Has your started complaining yet???? Last month mine said he felt like a machine hahaha
Well I only noticed it after going to the loo, and wiped and there was a little, not much, almost like at the very end of AF, and then again about 5 hours later, just checked again now (tmi! haha) and nothing! xxx Odd very odd xxx


----------



## babyloulou

That is odd- maybe it's just AF starting slowly! :wacko:

It's me who finds the TTC BDing difficult not him! I find it really hard to be so regimented with it all!


----------



## Rudeollie

I Know what you mean.....After all our hard work last month of eating this and taking that, then the extremely sexy (not|) preseed applicators hahaha Then legs up. To find out I'd not ov was horrific! I do solemly swear that I shalt not obsess this cycle and I shall make sure DH is nice and chilled out this time hahaha It was not very sexy baby making last month!


----------



## babyloulou

I know I'm trying to make it better this cycle- but it so hard not to think "what day is it?" "do I need preseed?" and saying things like "move then OH so I can put my Softcup in" etc.... :haha:


----------



## yomo

babyloulou said:


> I know I'm trying to make it better this cycle- but it so hard not to think "what day is it?" "do I need preseed?" and saying things like "move then OH so I can put my Softcup in" etc.... :haha:

Ha ha or I can't sit on it don't want all the men to fall out! lol

When you think about it surely it's a turn off for them at times, My OH says you only want me when it's that time of the month. I have kept it a secret from him this month so he don't feel as bad.:haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha At least we're all in the same boat hey girls! Im not at the extremes that some go to yet tho...I read one story of someone who's hubby said no more so she agreed to leave ttc, secretly monitored her temps and then dtd on top with him around ov......Then, excuse what Im about to say.....Got herself happy in the shower to "pull the boys up" hahahaha Credit to her she got her BFP!!!!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies
how are we all today, sorry i haven't been on for a while been very stressful week or so
hope you are all keeping well,xx


----------



## caz & bob

me and my fella bd everday to be on the safe side hi hedge how you keeping xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

hedgewitch said:


> evening ladies
> how are we all today, sorry i haven't been on for a while been very stressful week or so
> hope you are all keeping well,xx

Hello Darling....How the hell have you been??? Doing good I hope!
Im ok, just trying to work out whether AF is coming or not......Provera one tho :cry: :thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls, not too bad but not too good either, the way things look at the min the hospital can't decide if its an ectopic or not? had my levels done for the last few days and they are rising, 96. 293,753,1618 and then had a scan today.
ok so i went for the scan but it was a different girl who did it today rather than sylvia who i have been under for the last 3 years, she has been through it all with us but is off this week, so i get a different girl who to be perfectly honest couldn't be arsed! she said she thinks she can see a GS but isn't sure, also if it is its about 3mm (for my gestation it should be at least 6mm) which means its not growing as it should but i should be grateful i got a positive pregnancy test and stop moaning as most women don't even get that, talk about making me feel like shit! she then said "well at least you're prepared" when i asked about ectopic and my levels...........no reassurance nothing!! 
so i was obviously in tears at this. so i have to go back monday for another scan but i only got that because i lost the plot and kicked off as i was first given an appointment for in 3 weeks time!! i have a"cysty" left ovary and thats all she was interested in? whenever i tried asking her anything she just kept saying "well at least you got a positive test....."so i tried to explain to her that after what we have been through we are obviously very anxious but her response was," i can't see why"?????????????????
so she said she was going to see a doctor to see what they thought but then said as there was a waiting room full of people she didn't have time and i would be fine but if i have any pain to contact them on monday.
so i then went to see another doc for my Graves Disease and the nurse walked up to me who used to do antenatal when i was pg with LM and she says, " oh my god look at you, you had the baby, come on then where is she, oh i bet she's lovely, is she in the waiting room?" i don't need to explain what happened then really do i, i was in tears and everything just came out. poor woman, you could see she just wanted the earth to swallow her up and i also wanted it to swallow me up too.


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh hun! What a terrible time you had........Im pretty sure that nurse will be thinking of you right now and having her fx for this time round. What a horrid little shit the scan girl was tho. God I really hate some of these "Professionals! They're not at all! xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

oh crikey Hedge you've had a bloody hideous day. And that scan woman sounds VILE! What a bitch! I know we all get a bit samey samey in our jobs, i know, i work for the emergency services and sometimes dredging up empathy is a struggle, but that's no sodding excuse for insensitivity. Bloody people get on your wick. As for the other poor woman - what a horrid scenario. But there is no way of avoiding it presumably, short of wearing an enormous sign. Must be so hard for you.... :hugs:


----------



## mrsmab

oh dear hedge!
Sending hugs your way huni! Sounds like you had a really bad time.
FX for you huni!
xxxxx


----------



## 3yearsttc

anyone on clomid for an IUI? I had mine last sunday


----------



## megs79

Sorry about your horrible experience Sam. Have my fingers crossed that everything will be good for you.

Rudeollie, when I was on Provera I had a couple of days of really light spotting before it got going properly x x x


----------



## caz & bob

hope everything is OK hedge i got a digital thermometer today not sure when to do it and what has the temp got to be for ovulation xxx :) xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

:hugs: Sam I'm sorry you had such a rough time at your appointment!

caz & bob, FF has some charting lessons you can look at to get your started on temping. You want to take your temp at the same time every morning, before you get out of bed and as soon as you wake up (best to have the thermometer on your bedside table). You'll need to take it after a solid block of sleep (3 hours). Every woman is different so your pre-OV temps will be completely different than the next woman's. Good luck!


----------



## keepsmiling

hello hedgewitch, noce to hear from u, god thth woman sounds horrid, hope u get ur normal scan lady bak next time!! good luck, iv got EVERYTHING crossed 4 uX

i did my temp today and it went up from 35,5 to 36.2???
is this cos im on nites n temping at 4.00pm wen i get up rather than temping at 8 as i mormally do?? xx


----------



## babyloulou

It will be different at different times of the day keepsmiling. There are advice sections about people who work shifts while temping on Fertility Friend. Try on there and it will give you advice xx


----------



## babyloulou

How are you feeling Megs??


----------



## DragonMummy

Ahem - cd 10, EWCM and this...

[IMG]https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC00293-1.jpg[/IMG]


I reckon that's a positive.... what do you think? Serves me right for not using smiley ones...


----------



## caz & bob

looks positive hun xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

That def looks positve to me dragon! Get bding! hahaha!

Megs - Thanks for the advice on the Provera........But Ive had nothing at all today, and Ive checked about a million times! I reeeeeeeeeally hope I dont have to get provera again.

Has anyone else had provera not work??? Its always been fine for me before. 

Lou - Hows things for you today hun?? xxx


----------



## babyloulou

That is a definite positive dragonmummy- you should be ovulating in the next 36 hours- get BDing!!! 

Rudeollie- how many days is it since you stopped taking it? I'm going to look at my old charts for you in a minute and see exactly how long it was for me.

I am still very confused. Temp is up- but I have been having very disturbed sleep- to the point that I have not even included todays temp on my chart. The ovulation pains have completely stopped and OPKs are faint. I just need to see what my temps do I guess!!


----------



## keepsmiling

looks pos to me too dragonmummy,good luck this month, hope its the month u get ur bfp xx


----------



## Rudeollie

I took my last tablet on the 10th so its been 10 days now. I really hope I didnt have duff tablets! I even bought the medicine today so I was all ready for month! Argh!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for helping me out hun xxx
God I hate temping on the tablets- Its horrid sleep isnt it? I ALWAYS wake up at about 5 so have to take temps then. It was much easier when I wasnt on them, even though I wasnt ov'ing hahaha!


----------



## DragonMummy

I think it takes about 2 weeks to work - thats what FS said to me....


----------



## babyloulou

Right- I've just looked. When I took Norethisterone before the first cycle of clomid (Norethisterone is another alternative to Provera) I started spotting on the 6th day after the last tablet and AF started on the 7th day after. When I took Provera a couple of months before that so I could plan an HSG I came on AF 9 days after the last tablet.

They say up to 10 days. Maybe you'll come on tonight or tomorrow maybe?? Especially as you've had spotting!! If you haven't come on by MOnday then I would ring the doctors xxx

...and yes I agree on the sleep thing! It's hell!!


----------



## Rudeollie

babyloulou said:


> Right- I've just looked. When I took Norethisterone before the first cycle of clomid (Norethisterone is another alternative to Provera) I started spotting on the 6th day after the last tablet and AF started on the 7th day after. When I took Provera a couple of months before that so I could plan an HSG I came on AF 9 days after the last tablet.
> 
> They say up to 10 days. Maybe you'll come on tonight or tomorrow maybe?? Especially as you've had spotting!! If you haven't come on by MOnday then I would ring the doctors xxx
> 
> ...and yes I agree on the sleep thing! It's hell!!

Thanks hun, what would I do without you hey??? :hugs:

Well I have my MIL and FIL coming round for tea tonight but I want to go out, so am trying to tempt DH with a frankie & bennys burger hmmmm it might work! :haha:

At least if they're round I wont be running to check if ive come on every 30mins! Downside I cant keep up like I normally do on here :cry: xxx


----------



## babyloulou

It seems quite quiet on here today- hopefully there won't be TOO many pages for you to catch up on!! 

Enjoy your Frankie and Bennys xxx


----------



## megs79

Good thanks Lou - bit queasy but fine. Had my first midwife app already, she reckons I'm around 6 weeks although I think I'm around 5... still, if it means I get my scan earlier it's fine by me! Good luck this month - keep doing those OPKs!

Dragonmummy, I never got as good an opk as that - def positive so tonight could be the night!!! x


----------



## DragonMummy

megs79 said:


> Dragonmummy, I never got as good an opk as that - def positive so tonight could be the night!!! x

I was suspicious as Superdrug ones have been optimistic for me before, but no doubt now...

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC00295.jpg


:wohoo:

My second egg since TTC, only 10 days after starting clomid....


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay great smiley there Dragon! Get to bed NOW!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## samfitz

good evening girls well i think i have buggered my temp chart up had a few too many last night an my temp has shot up just done a opk an the pink line is there but faint so think its a negative hope everyone is ok im getting slight left ovary pain x


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl - the boy is still awake. Wrong on too many levels. We must wait....


----------



## caz & bob

heres my opk test i did today at 2 pm
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0019.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babyloulou

Well girls in the last hour I have developed severe ovarian pain in both sides. Had pain in left first- it has now moved to both and is killing my hips- it's hurting all the way down to my knees!! OPKs still negative at the moment though!


----------



## DragonMummy

Well you've only cd 8 caz, plenty of time for that bad boy to develop!


----------



## TySonNMe

Woohoo Dragonmummy!! Fx you catch that eggy!!


----------



## babyloulou

Caz- that line looks like the start of your positive- keep peeing on them love! xx

Looks like you're BDing tonight Dragonmummy! Get ya little un in bed! (by little un I mean your son and not OH!:blush:) then get to it! :thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

I know! I genuinely can't believe it. It's been so bloody long with just nothing. Then 5 days after I finish the clomid, there it is! Am almost emotional with relief and joy.....


----------



## babyloulou

I felt like that too when my first cycle made me ovulate!! I had never ovulated by myself - not once! So I was so glad it worked! Yay!! Here's to some more BFPs this month!! xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Not sure I ever have (except pre depo/weight gain, before I was trying) except for the secret one that crept out and became my little boy, plus one I managed to squeeze out on Metformin (although poor temps made me think it was a rubbish one.... )

Our stats are quite similar - me and DH are both just turning 30. I have PCOS and he has morphology issues. As much as it is pants for others to be feeling this crap, it is nice to know there's others in the same boat! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

have just noticed that guaifenesin is in Tixylix.... shall take me some of that to be sure....


----------



## babyloulou

And you make me feel more hopeful Dragonmummy as you've managed to conceive once already!! Gives me hope!! As for Tixylix- make sure it is the one where Guaifenesin is the only active ingredient. The other active ingredients in some cough medicines can actually dry CM out! As long as it's the only active one you are fine though! xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh balls Lou - I think the medicine i got had another thing in it - Lyne y something.......It had the same dose of Guafesin as the boots one did......

I totally agree about Dragon Mommy....PLenty of hope from the successful clomid mums. I just tested to be 100% certain my last AF from provera wasnt delayed from a bfp....It wasnt..........Rubbish! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Awww- BFNs are a pile of shit!!! :hugs:

Other ingredients in the medicine are fine as long as the only ACTIVE ingredient is Guaifenesin. Mine has loads of other ingredients too. You just need to check what is says about active ones xxx


----------



## babyloulou

P.S:- I'm gonna add you to my "bump buddies" siggy- hopefully it will bring us both good luck!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thank looby! It only have that as active so Im ok....So long as I get AF soon. Otherwise its another 2weeks waiting for more tablets to work...Boo!
I only tested to be totally sure as I didnt want to take any chances you know. Still sucks for a bfn! xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thansk lou. I'll do the same but in the morning I am sooo sleepy now. Another reason I thought the bfn was MAYBE a bfp. Oh well, I hope our new sigs bring us both lots and lots of luck xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Me too- good night love xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Het ladies hopw your all doing well and the clomid is giving you horrible side affects.

Im worrying cause i have none and havent for 2 days now. I had really bad cramps on thursday could hardly walk so im thinking i may of ovulated. But surely it would be too soon. God only nos, i feel so rubbish at the moment thinking about giving up cause it just to much stress. 
Sounds bad im starting to hate people that are pregnant, i just want it to be my turn but i doubt it will ever happen.

Sorry girls

I wont be around for a few days now as i need a break from baby talk lol. My OH keeps going mad and cant perform properly cause its too much pressure having sex to a clock.... Grrrrr why does it have to be so hard.

sorry again

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Aww- sorry you feel so bad Vickylou :hugs: We all feel the same (well I know I do at least!) - I am really struggling with the BDing and all the stress! I am also really confused this month- my temps are confusing me, my ov pains are messing me around! I have no idea what is going off! Don't go- stay here- we are all here to talk to and sound off to! :thumbup: Hope you feel better in the morning xxx :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey girls. I really have to stop staying away so long I have sssooo much reading to catch up with. 
How are you tonight Lou??
Rudeollie any sign of AF??

Still no sign of xKissyx?? I really hope she is okay. I seen those last test she posted and looked like a BFP to me...so hopefully all is well for you. 

I am still nonstresed this month and actually dh and I have discussed me quiting my job. I am going to wait to see what happens at the FS in April and I really hope that I will be able to stay home full time!!:)


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi all - Well FINALLY the sites back up hey? What a pain that was!
Louise - My medicine says it has glycerine and treacle in it thats live too????? I take it this is a no no to take?? Even tho I never knew they were live! 
Well GREAT news here - AF arrived this morning so huge sigh of relief all round. Bad news is its the worst I have ever had (okay okay I know I havent had many due to the pcos hahaha) Feeling v sorry for myself hahaha!

Vickylou - bigs hugs hun xxx I know what you feel like cos thats how I felt last month but like Lou says stick around cos the support from the girls REALLY sorted me out......
And the break cos I didnt ov was def natures way of telling me to chill out about it all cos now Im about to start cycle 3 I feel ready for everything! xxx


----------



## samfitz

well i have no clue whats happening with me this month i always ovulate day 14 an my chart is all over the place an i poas yesterday an it was only really faint keep getting o pains but been having them on an off for a week my head is a mess an im not getting my 21 day bloods done this month so i will still be no wiser when af comes x


----------



## DragonMummy

thanks Lou/Ollie - Harry was conceived naturally but took 3 years. We were ntnp and didn't really give it all too much thought, but now we know about the pcos it all makes more sense!

Another smiley today, PLUS my CBFM has given me it's first EVER peak! EVER! Am SOOOO chuffed!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay dragon! Well done you! Hopefully you have beginners clomid luck chick xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh that would be marvellous wouldn't it? cant believe it's worked so quickly after so many months of nothing!


----------



## Rudeollie

Sam - Just keep on with the testing Im sure you'll get a postive opk soon. Clomid messes with your ov big time so it could be later this month. xxx

Lou - Hope your ok my love. Havent seen you around today and know things were a bit tough the past few days. Hugs for you xxx Hope your back on soon I need medicine help!!!

Meg hun.....What time of day did you take your tablets??? Hope lil one is treating you well xxx


----------



## samfitz

well just done another opk an both lines are the same so think i just got my positive x


----------



## Rudeollie

samfitz said:


> well just done another opk an both lines are the same so think i just got my positive x

:happydance::happydance: Go Sam Go Sam :happydance::happydance:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## samfitz

when do you start back on your next round of clomid rudeollie x


----------



## Rudeollie

Tooooooooomorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!! Yipeeee!!!!!! Hahaha
I will get my bfp this month i tell you I will! xxxx


----------



## samfitz

oh bless loving the pma well i havent really had many side effects at all this month so not sure if its a good thing or not x


----------



## megs79

Took tablets in the morning, around 8 or 9 (and took them cd 2-6 - I had spotting for a couple of days before I came on properly but because i'd not had a period for so long I thought that would be as good as it got and started on 2nd day of spotting, then got AF properly day after, so I was worried I started taking it too soon - but it worked!). Got my fingers firmly crossed for you all - if my stubborn ovaries can do it yours can too! x


----------



## Rudeollie

Im all about the pma this month sam hahaha! Hey I know looooads who have been on here who've had very few s/effects and then got the BFP! If you have a line you can catch that egg.........Now get DH to bed missy! hahaha xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

megs79 said:


> Took tablets in the morning, around 8 or 9 (and took them cd 2-6 - I had spotting for a couple of days before I came on properly but because i'd not had a period for so long I thought that would be as good as it got and started on 2nd day of spotting, then got AF properly day after, so I was worried I started taking it too soon - but it worked!). Got my fingers firmly crossed for you all - if my stubborn ovaries can do it yours can too! x

Thanks Megs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

yaaaaaay samfitzy!!! we're only a day apart!


----------



## natp18

Hello Lovely ladys

My AF as started at long last after having random periods since loosing my daughter in October 09. My cycles run 28 days then 38 days 28 days and so on ,my last cycle lasted 38 days so hoping this month will be a 28 day short cycle. I have also been diagnoised with PCOS since loosing Lillie my angel daughter. Anyway after loosing 3 stone I was prescribed Clomid last month ,50 mg to be taken cd 2 to cd 6 with folicle tracking cd11 "29th March all booked in".
I am currently on day 3 of taking Clomid and feel no different,no side effects nothing so now i am worried that it isnt having an effect :( has anyone else had no feeling of being on clomid and has anyone read anything about this? i.e have women got there bfp with having no side effects??????

Is anyone else on their first round of Clomid?

Oh forgot to mension I also have the added problem of having a hubby to be with Low spem motility................I thinking everything is against us arghhhhhhh

Whats folicle tracking like? do they show you the folicles on the screen?

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## Rudeollie

Nat welcome hunni! And join my ship along with Lou (she'll be along soon) and a few others for pcos/clomid and DH's with sperm issues! Mine has bad morph but we did get our BFP last year but then I had a mc....

As for the clomid, do not worry about no s/effects hun. Some months you get them some you dont. For me when I dont get many then I ov and when I get loooads I dont hahaha so go figure that! hahaha!

I am soo sorry about all your angels. Its so hard but we will get our turns again xxx


----------



## natp18

Rudeollie said:


> Nat welcome hunni! And join my ship along with Lou (she'll be along soon) and a few others for pcos/clomid and DH's with sperm issues! Mine has bad morph but we did get our BFP last year but then I had a mc....
> 
> As for the clomid, do not worry about no s/effects hun. Some months you get them some you dont. For me when I dont get many then I ov and when I get loooads I dont hahaha so go figure that! hahaha!
> 
> I am soo sorry about all your angels. Its so hard but we will get our turns again xxx

Awww Thanks hun, I hope we all get our bfp very very soon hun.
How long have you been on Clomid for and have you had folicle trackin too?
Sorry for all the questions ,its so nice to be able to discuss all these issues with people that are also living through it all.

so sorry to hear of your Angel hun,was it a early MC hun? sorry hope you dont mind me asking hun.xx

Is morph problems all about the shape of the sperm? My OH issues is Motility which I believe is that they are lazy buggers and dont wanna swim to where they should be lol...........

Makes you wonder how many obsticles do we all have to go through arghhh

What CD you on at the mo hun?

Hugs
Nat xx


----------



## Rudeollie

No I dont mind at all hun, its why we're all on here after all xxx It was early about 6 weeks, still once you see the 2 lines its there isnt it???
Im not having any tracking yet but should do soon (month 5 i hope) Im on this for 6 months and then I can continue if needs be but after that its iui (i hope it doesnt come to that tho)
Yep morph is just that, his boys swim ok but are...shall I say a bit deformed and such hahaha!
Its day one for me, clomid start tomorrow and i cant wait! Side effects and all - BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!! Hahaha


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls! I have only just been able to get back on- was still saying site maintanence to me all afternoon! And yet I see you were all on here so not sure why it was saying that to me! :shrug:

Rudeollie- yay for the AF!! (never thought I'd say that on here! :winkwink:) - you can get going with those tablets tomorrow then! :happydance: I don't think glycerine and treacle should be a problem!! It is ACTIVE ingredients you are looking at! What does it say is active?

natp18- Hi- how are you? :flower: I have PCOS and an OH with low motility and morphology too! Here's to all our BFPs :flower: We don't get follicle tracking here so can't help with that question- I know quite a few girls do though so hopefully someone will answer that for you!

Samfitz- I would think having no side effects is very lucky- and doesn't seem to effect the number of BFPs one way or the other- so I think you're just lucky! :thumbup:

How are you Megs? xx


----------



## natp18

Yes your def right about seeing those 2 lines, a loss hurts no matter what stage of pregnancy our angels leave at. 

How comes you havent been offered folicle tracking from the start? I have been told that I can have an injection too if folicles are bigger enough too. I have read its all abou different NHS trusts fundings which makes me angry we should all have the same care.

Oh cool we should be testing about the same time hun, I just hope I can keep posative but not get my hopes up to much with it all.

How long will they let you continue on Clomid before IUI,not sure what IUI is?

Is there anything that can e done for OH's Morph problem?

good luck for this cycle hun and hopefully the side effects dont show there ugly head lol


Hugs
Nat x


----------



## natp18

Thanks Babyloulou ,hopefully all bfp for us all soon.

Have your Doctors advised you on anything that can help with OH's sperm.Our Doc seems to think it will correct itself but from what I am reading thats not always the case!

hugs
Nat x


----------



## babyloulou

Well my OHs first test was terrible. So low that the FS said we would only be able to have IVF. He also asked OH to do a re-test 2 months after the last one. OH cut out alcohol and caffeine- changed his diet so it was REALLY healthy- started exercising religously- he also took Wellman vitamins, zinc, fish oils and selenium. He ate bazil nuts and spinach a lot too (for the zinc and iron) and in his second test his morphology AND his motility had doubled!!! They are still below normal but had improved enough for the FS to let us have Clomid!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay Lou - There you are! Hahaha Thought you done a bunk! Hahaha It was about 2pm it let me back on after saying all sorts of stuff....Very odd!

This medicine says glycerine and treacle are active then it has a section that say non active and lists another dozen things...Am I ok or not do you think???? It was a benylin or venos bottle but was reduced so I dont mind sticking it then cupbaord. I dont want to risk any errors this month you know??

So how've you been my dear??xxx


----------



## babyloulou

what's the exact name of the medicine??

I am still very confused- temp edged up again slightly this morning as if i have already ovulated!! I am just trying to decide what to do about my 21 day test! If i've already ovulated i'll need to have it soon! I think i will see what my temp does in the morning then decide!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thats sounds like a good idea Lou, Oh I really hope u have ov'd and you just had a nice pain free month!!! xxx It so tricky to know on these blooming tablets!
The medicine is Venos Chesty Cough..... Just made DH run upto our room to check hahaha. Oh well at least Im keeping him fit (4 story house!)


----------



## babyloulou

I've just looked at that medicine and can't really figure it out! The best one i have found in Boots own brand Chesty Cough- get yourself some of that- you can get it in a massive bottle too!

I haven't even got the sore boobs that I have had both cycles after ovulation- so I am thinking I haven't to be honest- not been sleeping well so it may that making my temps higher- I'll see what happens tomorrow morning!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hmmm well just keep bding hun and you'll do it. Its our month remember!
DH is gonna pick up some of the medicine....Ive written it down for him but had best loo it up online and describe it too...You know how men are hahaha!
Well work for me tomorrow and early so will be passing our soon! Must remember my themometer....Need it by the side of the bed so I dont forget! hahaha


----------



## babyloulou

This is the one you want....

https://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Nirolex-Chesty-Cough-Relief-150ml_1014800/

Good night- speak to you tomorrow xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks honey! Thats the one I was just showing DH! I was saying this one NOT the one that says congestion too hahaha! Bargain price too wow!

What would I do without you eh??

Sweet dreams and speak to you in the morning xxx


----------



## VickyLou

hi loulou and ollie thanks for the kind words, i appreciate it! Still feelin rubbish and still pains or cramps not even a slight twinge! 
Do you have to take it at the same time everyday? Cause i didnt this time round? I did an opk about 6pm and got a neg did another around 11ish and got a very very faint line after about 3-4 minutes? If i go by last month im due to ovulate on wednesday 24th. Im also not havin any scans or bloods this month so im just panicing. I might go beg the doc for a blood test next thursday. Lol
hope you 2 are well anyway, glad af finally come for you ollie fingers crossed its our month. 

Babydust


hi nat welcome to clomid club. Sorry about your angel. 
Im just waiting to ovulate on cycle 2 of clomid. I had follicle tracking done lastmonth. Yes they do show you the follicle on the screen, you cant really see much though just a black shape. The will measure the follicles in both overs and check the lining is thick enough. Good luck with it all. 
Babydust


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Vickylou why aren't they giving you scans or your 21day blood?


----------



## samfitz

:nope:


DragonMummy said:


> yaaaaaay samfitzy!!! we're only a day apart!

well im more confused than ever thinking of stopping with the temps got another bfn on opk this morning an my temp has dramaticly dropped again i dont understand it i know when i had my biggest peak i had been out an had a few too many so im not counting that could someone please take a look an give me there opinion i would be most grateful an welcome nat x x x


----------



## samfitz

samfitz said:


> :nope:
> 
> 
> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> yaaaaaay samfitzy!!! we're only a day apart!
> 
> well im more confused than ever thinking of stopping with the temps got another bfn on opk this morning an my temp has dramaticly dropped again i dont understand it i know when i had my biggest peak i had been out an had a few too many so im not counting that could someone please take a look an give me there opinion i would be most grateful an welcome nat x x xClick to expand...

sorry still tired i ment bfp on opk x x


----------



## rhiansweet84

Hi everyone! I hope you're all well and not driving yourselves too mad!
Had hospital appointment on Friday but they messed the times up so had to reschedule. Hubby has his appointment to make love to a cup on Wednesday and I have to go back this Friday to hopefully begin HCG injections. 
Since AF arrived last Monday, 2 friends have told me they're pregnant...OMG! It's driving me insane!

How's everyone else doing anyway, I'll only go into a rant if I keep talking...
:) xx


----------



## babyloulou

Morningh everyone!

I know what you mean Rhian- I get so sick of everyone getting pregnant by mistake! Sorry your doctor messed your appointment up! That's really rubbish! Good luck for you injections xxx

Well my temperature dropped this morning thank goodness so I don't think I have ovulated- think the last four temps or so were just freaky because I hadn't been sleeping very well- and I'd also had a few sneaky glasses of wine over the weekend so that might have made my temps a bit higher too. It is back to a pre-ov temp this morning though so lets hope I am gearing up to O!!


----------



## megs79

Hi, Nat - I thought I was having toothache symptoms on the Clomid but turned out to be unrelated, so I had no symptoms and got a BFP.

Loulou and rudollie, sorry not sent those OPKs of yet - will do today! x


----------



## natp18

babyloulou said:


> Well my OHs first test was terrible. So low that the FS said we would only be able to have IVF. He also asked OH to do a re-test 2 months after the last one. OH cut out alcohol and caffeine- changed his diet so it was REALLY healthy- started exercising religously- he also took Wellman vitamins, zinc, fish oils and selenium. He ate bazil nuts and spinach a lot too (for the zinc and iron) and in his second test his morphology AND his motility had doubled!!! They are still below normal but had improved enough for the FS to let us have Clomid!

Thanks for the advice hun,

Ill get him straight on to it. Well already got the vitamins but he is a builder and has a typical terrible builders diet of chippys and all the other junk food he consumes. Oh well he will be taking packed lunch's to work from now on lol 

I def want him to start going to the gym with me for a bit of moral support but he his being stubborn and says he gets all his exercise at work :growlmad:

:growlmad:

Did your specialist give you a % of being able to conceve with ya Hubbys results at the mo?

hugs

Nat x


----------



## DragonMummy

argh I know what you mean - everyone at work is pregnant at the moment - it's starting to take the piss now!!

Vickilou my opk's have been positive all day for the last 48 hours but i know some people have quite a slim window where they have their surge. 


Am getting heinous ov pains today - feel like I am beign stabbed. Ho hum - whatever it takes!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girls! Well tablet one is down, lets see what cycle 3 brings me xxx

No worries on the opks Megs. Im not in a rush til next week....Hahaha Saying that as soon as AF goes I will be poas addiciting again! Hahaha

Rhian - I feel for you hun, we all do. It doesnt get any easier when you hear their successful conceiving does it xxx Hope all the jabs and tests go well hun xxx

Lou - O! O! O! Come on girlie Im wanting you in the 2ww! Hahaha No pressure there then hahaha xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls just wondering what do i put for my cm in the fitility friends when i feel its like lotion xx :) xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Caz & Bob ~ Creamy :) 

Hows everyone doing?


----------



## caz & bob

ok ty hun im fine how are you xx :) xx


----------



## natp18

megs79 said:


> Hi, Nat - I thought I was having toothache symptoms on the Clomid but turned out to be unrelated, so I had no symptoms and got a BFP.
> 
> Loulou and rudollie, sorry not sent those OPKs of yet - will do today! x

Thanks Hun and big congrats hun x

What cycle did you fall with on Clomid and was you on 50 mg?

hugs
nat x


----------



## babyloulou

natp18- no he didn't give a percentage but said it was possible. He is referring us for ICSI if we don't get a BFP on the Clomid (ICSI is IVF but where they play around with the man's sperm too and inject it straight into the egg). One helpful thing is spinach- if you can get that in his diet it is packed with vitamins and minerals. I started putting it raw in sandwiches instead of lettuce- and using it in salads the same way- OH never even noticed. Do you know what your OH's numbers were? 

How are you today Sonya? My freaky high-ish temps went today and I got a normal low pre-ov temp this morning- so I am just hoping I am gearing up to ov now! What's happening with you??

Thanks Meg- I am waiting eagerly on the "magic sticks"!! xxx

Rudeollie- when you start POAS remember you have to wait about 4 days after your last tablet before you start- as Clomid can cause false positives on the OPKs.


----------



## Rudeollie

Loulou - I promise I wont poas stick until at least a week on Weds xxx I just like doing them hahaha And I do the same with my DH sarnies - plenty of spinach. He also does a mean spinach chicken pasta yummy xxxx

Well big bummer of a 1st clomid day - Just heard of a friend who m/c at the weekend and also someone I dont know too well at work who has had one! So ive been in tears for the past hour!

Im looking forward to the magic meg sticks too. XXX


----------



## sonyabazonya

No problemo Caz

Lou ~ I feel like shite  Got a bad sore throat, feel like i got a head cold, heartburn feel like got a tummy bug... going to take my temp later today cuz i feel like im cooking a fever. my boobs feel warm odd? cp is SOOOO high and soft and cramps are nowhere in sight now. all weekend my legs have been cramping, believe it or not my BUTT cramped LOL...


----------



## megs79

Nat, got pregnant on first round of Clomid and yes it was 50 mg x


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hi ladies!! Well today is looking like its going to be a brilliant one!! I phones the hospital to see when my appointment will be and they said when they get the letter from my GP i might be able to go in on Saturday :D:D:D i'm so excited!!! Everything seems to be going our way at the moment. I starting my own business (Jamie Oliver at Home Partys) also we are hoping to move to a bigger house. But the big thing is getting this appointment it means we have got the ball rolling :D :happydance: xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Fab news Becci! Well done you xxx I'm liking the sound of the at home partys!xxx


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Where abouts do you live?? i could send u a book if u like?? i know i'm soo excited phoning them back around 2pm to get the appointment ekkkkk ahhhhhhhhh smiles all round i think :D:D if i get it for this saturday i think a dinner out is in order :D:D:D


----------



## Rudeollie

Woo hoo roll on....Oooh err well now! Let us know what they say. And yes definatley a dinner out!!! xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh good news becci - going in the right direction!


----------



## babyloulou

That's brill news Bec!! And those parties sound great!!

Sonya- you're au naturel this month aren't you!! so it can't be Clomid s/e!! That is sooooooooo exciting!


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou - DH just emailed me - He got the cough syrup!!!!! Yay!!!!!! xxx Any ov pains yet????


----------



## babyloulou

No not at all- but I have slight twinges in my nipples - this happened just before I got my positive OPK last time- so _hopefully_ it will happen soon!

Yay for your OH!! Your ready to roll now! :happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Samfitz what time are you doing the opks? And what day of your cycle and how many days afte your last clomid pill??

The best time to get a accurate reading on your opks is between 2pm and 8pm and with not much to drink within the 4 hours prior to that. Good luck


----------



## samfitz

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey Samfitz what time are you doing the opks? And what day of your cycle and how many days afte your last clomid pill??
> 
> The best time to get a accurate reading on your opks is between 2pm and 8pm and with not much to drink within the 4 hours prior to that. Good luck

i did an opk at about 3pm yesterday an again at 8 an they were both positive an i also did one this morning an that was also positive my last clomid pill was about 12 days ago thanks for replying x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Was it your fmu? If so that is why you got a positive. We do not get rid of the "extra" lh from our build up over night til about 4 to 6 hours after we have been up. Hang in there and test again later today. Some people do have a longer surge but try not to test with the opk for the surge to later in the day if you can. Hope this will be your last month using them and get a BFP!!:)


----------



## samfitz

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Was it your fmu? If so that is why you got a positive. We do not get rid of the "extra" lh from our build up over night til about 4 to 6 hours after we have been up. Hang in there and test again later today. Some people do have a longer surge but try not to test with the opk for the surge to later in the day if you can. Hope this will be your last month using them and get a BFP!!:)

i have just done another opk an it is still positive an i have started with o pain i have taken a pic on my phone but havent got a clue how to put them on here it is all sooooo confusing my chart has got me baffled x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I wish I could help with charts but I do not temp. I stress enough with the opks:). Hang in there some people do get a day or 2 of surges. Bd and cover all your bases. My guess would be that you will O within the next 12-24 hours. Good luck


----------



## caz & bob

how you put a pic on is post as normal and press go advanced hun x


----------



## babyloulou

I've just looked at your chart Sam- and that is a PERFECT ovulation temp drop. I reckon your temp will be low again tomorrow which will be your day of ovulation and then start moving up again the day after xxx


----------



## mrsmab

hey ladies
Sam im not good with charts either but FX!!
How is everyone today?
Im 8DPO now and no signs of anything, not sure what to make of it!
Had my progesterone bloods done this morn so awaiting the results now.
Hope everyone is well

FX for lots of BFPs!!!! 

xxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Great stuff Sam FX hun!!!
Well day one of month 3 is almost over and has been ok so far....Ive even just finished a workout on the wii....Gotta love the wi man! Hahaha So 200 calories down and Im starving now hahaha!
Mrs Mab - hope your bloods come back soon and are nice and HIGH! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I've been swimming tonight Rudeollie!! So we've both been good tonight!! :winkwink:


----------



## Rudeollie

babyloulou said:


> I've been swimming tonight Rudeollie!! So we've both been good tonight!! :winkwink:

Good girl! :thumbup: I'm gonna try do 3 or 4 times a week which I should be ok to do cos it means DH can go on the ps3 so he's happy hahaha The last time I worked out so religiusly was when I got my bfp so Im hoping with a bit of help from the clomid I can get a bean to stick this time!! :happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

That's my aim too! Have you got Wii Fit? We've got a Wii and I've been wondering whether to get the Wii Fit- is it worth it??


----------



## NurseKel

Hi to all the fabulous Clomid ladies! Just popping in to say hello.
Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust to each and every one of you.
To all the preggers....hope all is well and the beans are all sticky sticky! 
Reedsgirl, I am so glad you and the DH worked it out but I knew ya'll would. Sometimes we just gotta step back from all this TTC chaos. LOL


----------



## Rudeollie

Definately....Get wii fit and then buy the EA sports package - It came out last year and has resistance bands and leg strap????? I bought it then and have just got the add on disk. IT IS FAB!You can pick your own routine or follow a pre made one. I love the 6wk challenge, its every other day and well the results are what you make them. I looked fab for my hol last year from it! If i do say so myself Im sure DH would agree heheh xxx


----------



## mrsmab

I used to love my Wii fit!!! then my brother borrowed it and broke it!! Since then we sold the wii but am wishing we hadnt! lost loads of weight before our wedding doing it every day!


----------



## Rudeollie

I just find it really good fun. I hate the thought of going to a gym.....This way I can work out and not care what skinny mcblondie perky boobs thinks of me hahaha!
Get another mrsmab - we can start a wii fit mummies club after our babies have been born wink wink hehehe xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Wii Fit Mummies Club!! How lovely does that sound!!! If we all get our BFPs we are definitely starting THAT thread/club!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Woohoo I would love to join a Wii fit club if you ladies would have me??! I need to lose some serious weight and will be quitting my job soon so I am sure I will be packin on more pounds!:( HOw is everyone today any symptom spotting going on?


----------



## Rudeollie

Right well lets get our bfps this month and we can start plannin!

Reeds, when I quite my job I LOST weight. Cos I through myself into bizarre cleaning regimes, burnt the pounds right off hahaha!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MMM I love that. With spring coming maybe that will work for me!!?? I told my dh I really want a Wii fit for a present just because I am so darn cute. hahaha LMAO!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi ladies
hope everyone is well.

i have been using my wii fit the past couple of days, been hula hooping today and a bit of yoga. 

am trying not to think about my cd at the moment i pretty much know what day af is due, but i'm just getting too obsessed.

does anyone else have bad mood swings on clomid? i'm constantly feeling fed up and emotional, don't really know how to combat it or whether its just something i'm gonna have to put up with? :shrug:

xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Reedsgirl! Yes I am going to get Wii fit plus so I can join the group too 

I have started to get AF like cramps in the last couple of hours- which I hope means I will ovulate soon- still haven't had a positive OPK yet- I am now at the peeing on one every couple of hours stage! 

How are you??


----------



## babyloulou

Mrssunshine- I have been having awful moods on Clomid!! Absolutely shocking! Cycle 2 was the worst (so far at least!) - I was horrendous!


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou lou, peeing every few hours hahaha You nutter! It will come up positive very soon I know it xxx

Mrssunshine - I get what I all the RAGE on them. One min i'm fine then next I want to rip someones head off. DH just laughs at me and my vein that pops outta my head! Hahaha You will get used to them xxx

Uh ohh good job Im not ov'ing - DH has started with man flu! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Same here Rudeollie- although my DH just says he feels "a bit sick"- but it has led to him being firmly parked on the settee all night playing on his new iphone!!


----------



## Rudeollie

What are they like hey????? Well make sure yours if ready for action Lou! He has a very important mission soon and he must accept it hehehe!

Nearly bedtime for me again, so tired but think its my subconcious trying to let me get a few hours in before the hot flushes start!!!!! xxx


----------



## VickyLou

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey Vickylou why aren't they giving you scans or your 21day blood?

hey huni cause everything was "perfect" last month i ovulated and everything was fine so they dont think i need any monitoring. Im going to ring my doctor and beg for a blood test just so i can put my mind to rest lol.

Hows you huni? x


----------



## babyloulou

Vickylou- I would ask for one if I was you! I would be going up the wall if I didn't have that to reassure me! My doc is asking me to do 21 day tests every cycle of the 6 rounds of clomid. 

Rudeollie- I have just started to get some EWCM now when I just checked! (VERY unusual for me- a bit of a rarity!) so will certainly have to perform! :winkwink:


----------



## mrssunshine78

babyloulou said:


> Mrssunshine- I have been having awful moods on Clomid!! Absolutely shocking! Cycle 2 was the worst (so far at least!) - I was horrendous!


i'm on round 2 this month, and i seem much worse this month i think, maybe its cos i was more hopeful on the 1st cycle!

oh no man flu its just the worst!! hope they get over it asap, like you say they have a very important mission!!!


xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Vicky I am glad all your test are fine but I think they should keep monitoring you. My dc never did me and I found it so frustrating!! I never feel like I knew for sure what was going on.

I am really good this month just waiting for the witch to arrive in about a week so I can start a new cycle. We are redoing our bedroom this week and I am going for a relaxing feel and maybe that will help with bd and will get us a BFP. I am do seaside colors...they are so calming


----------



## babyloulou

I know- I am just hoping it doesn't get worse this cycle! My side effects have always been worse after ovulation- so I guess I'll just have to see!! I can't see how they can be worst than how I was last month though! :shrug:


----------



## sonyabazonya

OMG I feel like SHITTTTTT!!!!!! I feel like i got the flu/strep throat waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa poor me lol. Im soo weepy its rediculous, I also had a major fight with OH over NOTHING! He thinks im psycho lolololol... well enough of me, hows everyone else today?? I need to hear that there are still some sane people in the world!


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou - So did you catch the egg last night then??? Hope you did hun xxx
Sonya - Sorry you feel so poorly today - I hope that the sore throat is because of a nice sticky egg you have inside!!! When are you testing???? xxx
Mrssunshine - Month two is horrid but its will soon pass hun xxx

Nothing from me this morning just a bit tired, tablet 2 down though!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Ah bad luck on the lurgey Sonya - I'm in bed with a bad cold today. Am not particularly ill, I just feel really drained.

Temps went up today - pretty sure I have ovulated now. :D


----------



## Rudeollie

DragonMummy said:


> Ah bad luck on the lurgey Sonya - I'm in bed with a bad cold today. Am not particularly ill, I just feel really drained.
> 
> Temps went up today - pretty sure I have ovulated now. :D

Thats great news Dragon!!!! Lets keep them up high hey xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi everyone- hope everyone is well today! :flower:

Yay for the ovulation Dragonmummy!! :happydance:

Sonya- I am so sorry you feel so bad my love! Poor you! :hugs: Maybe these are BFP symptoms??? :winkwink:

Rudeollie- no I didn't get a positive OPK. Temp still low this morning too. We BD'ed this morning just for good measure- but I don't think Ov is near yet! :growlmad:


----------



## megs79

Lou, last month I got ewcm for about 5 days, v unusual as never normally get it. We conceived on the last day I had ewcm. So you might have it for a while before you ovulate - fingers crossed! I sent a few tests off yesterday so should be with you soon (same for you Ellen!) - hope they bring you luck x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww - thanks Meg- I need the magic tests!! The EWCM was gone the next time I checked- I am thinking it might have been left over "man juice"!! :blush:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha man juice! LMAO there lou....My boss is looking at me tres funnily! Aww I hope you get a pos soon! xxx

Megs - Thank you so much for the tests....I hope they bring me and Lou the luck you had xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls hope eveyone is fine today felling ill today i have a sore throat had it for 3 days now carnt shack it off done a opk this morning at 10 oclock so getting there i will be ovulating soon its my firtile day 2day so i will be doing lots off bding we have being doing it every day since i came off af so hope this is my month xx :) xx has anyone heard how hedeg is xx :) xx


----------



## mrsmab

Hi Ladies!! 
Hope everyone is well. Iv been getting cramps today so think :witch: may be coming! BOO!
How is everyone else today. 
Im still persuading hubby that I need another Wii and Wii fit!! Will keep working on it! Told him its a need and not a want! hehe

:hug: to everyone xx


----------



## megs79

:laugh2: :rofl:


----------



## samfitz

:dust::dust:good afternoon ladies had a total shit day at work but on the up side im getting no clomid symptons this month not sure if thats a good thing or a bad thing the only slight thing i get is the odd twinge in ovarys but last month it was horrid pains were that bad that i could barely walk so iwas dreading this month temp went up this morning but still no o on ff has yet hope everyone is having a reaonably good day an keeping the pma xx


----------



## babyloulou

I have had an awful afternoon at work too Sam! Wish I could just walk out sometimes!:growlmad:

Still no positive opk here either! :wacko:


----------



## samfitz

i feel the same love my dh keeps telling me to leave but im too independant to rely on him i have no idea what my temp is doing but done opk yesterday an day before an they were positive x x


----------



## babyloulou

I think you ovulated yesterday from the look of your chart Sam- exactly as I predicted yesterday! :happydance: I'm so proud of myself! Chart wizard! :happydance:


----------



## samfitz

thankyou hun cos its my first time doing chart so not really sure about them yet an with it not having a coverline makes it even more confusing i got my first positive opk on sunday so that would make it about right when did you o last week x x


----------



## mrsmab

fingers crossed Sam and Loulou! Hope you have a better day at work tomorrow!
x


----------



## samfitz

think every day at work is the same for me love purely cos i hate my job xx


----------



## samfitz

samfitz said:


> thankyou hun cos its my first time doing chart so not really sure about them yet an with it not having a coverline makes it even more confusing i got my first positive opk on sunday so that would make it about right when did you o last week x x

i mean last month ha ha my head has turned to mush x x


----------



## mrsmab

In the last hour, iv started getting really bad cramps in my lower right side so I now feel shit and defo think that :witch: is coming! GGGGGGRRRRRRRRRR
I was feeling really possitive this month but it has totally just gone now


----------



## babyloulou

First cycle I ovulated on CD14- last cycle it was CD18. I wish it would hurry up so I can breathe a sigh of relief!


----------



## babyloulou

Pregnancy symptoms can feel the same as AF signs mrsmab- so don't give up yet!


----------



## samfitz

you can still get af cramps an have no af it aint over until she shows so try an keep the pma its hard i no in the last week all we seem to do sympton spot xx


----------



## samfitz

babyloulou said:


> First cycle I ovulated on CD14- last cycle it was CD18. I wish it would hurry up so I can breathe a sigh of relief!

im not sure when i o last month i was using cbfm i got highs from day 6 but had no peak but stopped using it has i read that using it an takin clomid just gives a false reading x


----------



## babyloulou

I pee on so many sticks that I should buy shares in them!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girles - Sorry you had bad days Lou and Sam. And sorry you think AF is coming mrsmab but dont give up til she's there......Like the girls said sometimes it isnt her!! xxx FX!

Well day2 down almost and nothing to report - When do you reckon I should book in for my 21 bloods this month?? Day 21 is a saturday so its either the day before I go or the monday after....... I went on day 20 last time and that one sucked! xxx


----------



## samfitz

babyloulou said:


> I pee on so many sticks that I should buy shares in them!!

ha ha i know what you mean i bought 50 ic not got many left its costing a fortune got my softcups an preseed this week not to mention pro creation for dh not used softcups yet well i popped one in other night but got scared an took it out !


----------



## samfitz

Rudeollie said:


> Hey girles - Sorry you had bad days Lou and Sam. And sorry you think AF is coming mrsmab but dont give up til she's there......Like the girls said sometimes it isnt her!! xxx FX!
> 
> Well day2 down almost and nothing to report - When do you reckon I should book in for my 21 bloods this month?? Day 21 is a saturday so its either the day before I go or the monday after....... I went on day 20 last time and that one sucked! xxx

do it diff this time then go for the monday see what that result throws up x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah think I will do so long as DH can come with me then hahaha Needle wimp!

Sam/Lou - You are in the 2ww now girls! Woo Hoo...Just had myself a little mini celebrate for you!


----------



## babyloulou

My doc said do the day after rather than the day before- so I would go for Monday xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Will book it in tomorrow....And me and DH are going to have the day off together then too and (apart from bloods) are gonna spend the whole day in BED!!!!!! Whoop!
BUT this all means I have to wait until April the 19th to see if I ov'd....God that such a long time to go!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## samfitz

well if af comes this month i will prob be o in turkey i go on the 16th of april need a break might be just what we need got 2 spare seasts anyone interested !!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not in the TWW Ollie!?! Haven't ovulated yet!


----------



## babyloulou

I would Sam but I'm going to gran canaria a week on Sunday!! Yay!


----------



## Rudeollie

babyloulou said:


> I'm not in the TWW Ollie!?! Haven't ovulated yet!

Not yet you havent but its day 14 for you so you are ALMOST there :thumbup:

Oh my god though you had best post while your away or we wont know if its a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## samfitz

babyloulou said:


> I would Sam but I'm going to gran canaria a week on Sunday!! Yay!

you never no you might get you bfp there fx !!


----------



## babyloulou

How amazing would that be! Wow!


----------



## Rudeollie

Make sure you take some tests over with you!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I will! I will have my sticks and my clomid incase AF starts! Luckily I won't need to take the softcups as it's wrong part of the cycle. Probably a good job - wouldn't fancy getting stopped at the airport and having to explain them!


----------



## Rudeollie

babyloulou said:


> Oh I will! I will have my sticks and my clomid incase AF starts! Luckily I won't need to take the softcups as it's wrong part of the cycle. Probably a good job - wouldn't fancy getting stopped at the airport and having to explain them!

:haha::haha::haha: LMAO LOU!!!!


----------



## mrsmab

that made me laugh Loulou!! hehe! 
Have a fun hols!! I need a holiday but cant afford it this year which is a bummer!


----------



## caz & bob

haha xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Caz bob have you had any ov pains yet??? Day 11????

Mrsmab anymore from you??? xxx


----------



## caz & bob

a bit not much only jew to ovulat on cd 14 like last month its fertil day to day so i will be bding tonight xxx :) xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Not long to go til the big day then hey?? Hahaha!

Ive just started with some horrid pains in my tubes! Anyone else ever had this on clomid day 2????? Really hurts! xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah I had ovary cramps on cd2 and 3 as well Ollie.


Bit of a major announcement for me - I am 1dpo! :happydance:


----------



## mrsmab

Rudeollie said:


> Caz bob have you had any ov pains yet??? Day 11????
> 
> Mrsmab anymore from you??? xxx


hey huni,
still having cramps and have just sat and got really tearful at something silly on the TV then sat and watched born every minute and have bawled my eyes out all the way through!!
Duno what is up with me now! Think she is coming! 

xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Dragon Mummy!! 

Rudeollie- I seem to remember some intense pains on the first cycle- think they on my last day of the tablets! Clomid does cause some horrid side effects! I would put it down to that unless the pain becomes severe or intense! xxx

My OPKs are completely blank now- not even a hint of pink! Come on ovaries- do your bloody job!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh bloody hell Lou! Nothing on the opks??? Theyre gonna keep you hanging on arent they? Little buggers!

Mrsmab - My eyes are soo sore for crying - I really thought William was going.... Good news in the end though!

Bloody clomid giving me pain now. I had ov pain terrible first month, second month loads of hot flushes and wierd eyes etc and no ov and no this on cycle 3 - What does it all mean??? = clomid is a mystery hahaha


----------



## DragonMummy

Lou mine were totally blank 2 days before they went positive x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm know- mine were blank the last two months right up until the couple of hours before my positive. They then went blank again by the next test I did! It's just hard not to worry that it isn't going to work each month though!


----------



## DragonMummy

know what you mean - i was cacking it that it just wasn't going to work at all as we're going to run out of options!


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey ladies, surprisingly enough I feel much better! Just got a REALLY stuffy/runny nose now. AF is due tomorrow bah!

Rudeolie ~ I will be testing on Sunday if AF doesnt show tomorrow, honestly I dont even have preAF cramps! (KNOCK ON WOOD)

Dragonmum ~ Congrats on the ovulation!!

Babyloulou ~ I guess it could be symptoms, the clogged nose I think is from a rise in Progesterone which is really good!

Caz&Bob ~ Get ready for BABY DANCING WWOOT WWOOT!!

Mrsmab ~ Cramps are a sign for some, have you gotten AF yet?


----------



## DragonMummy

Ooh Sonya things sound good. Fingers crossed for a bfp 
News from me, check out my chart. IT LOOKS NORMAL! Which for me is a huge deal! X


----------



## babyloulou

I haven't got a stuffy nose Sonya- and haven't ovulated yet! Are you thinking about someone else?? X


----------



## sonyabazonya

Good temps Dragon mum!

Lou I was referring to me LOL. My nose is hella stuffed!


----------



## DragonMummy

Well if you look on TTC thread, that's a certain symptom! :rofl:


----------



## sonyabazonya

Ya lets just hope! Im getting funny pains under bbs as well...


----------



## DragonMummy

ok why has my other ovary started hurting? i had ov pains in my left on Sunday and Monday, now I have then on my right....


----------



## Rudeollie

Sonya I have my fingers firmly crossed for you hun! I really hope we get a bfp this month on here! That would boost me up looooads!!!!
Lou - Anything yet??? How oftent are you testing this month?? Oh and when did you start the robitussin???


----------



## sonyabazonya

Dragon mum ~ I also get pains on both sides ex. this cycle i ovulated with my left ovary, and had stronger pains on my right! I have been ovulating mainly on my right ovary the past 6 months!! I just realised that when i had my HSG my right was blocked.. hmmmmm..... lol, they unblocked it but still, maybe thats why i havent been getting pregnant!!

OOOOO RUDE that would be awesome!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Way awesome hun!!!!!!! Oh my god and the hsg unblocked your right hand side??? I am happy dancing at my desk for you yipee!!!!!!!!!
Woooo hooooo!!!! xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

LOL, ya they said they unblocked it.. then i started worrying out loud and the dr told me to stop researching on the internet HAHA


----------



## babyloulou

Rudeollie- I am testing numerous times a day. Hopefully I will get a positive soon!! I can't settle until I do- I hate this part more than the TTW!!! 

Dragonmummy- I think that is just a Clomid thing- I have random pains on both sides that alternate throughout the month!

Sonya- ahhhhh! Sorry I understand now! That's sounding really good for you honey! I hope this is your BFP!! xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

thanks girls - was a bit concerned that i was kicking out eggs every other day :rofl: i would have been pleased but having watched obem last night i am soooooo not hoping for multiples!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha you sound like me! Thats what Im like and the docs always tell me off for it! The internet is such a help sometimes (like this) but can be a hinderence too sometimes! Haha x


----------



## sonyabazonya

well i personaly think it intimidates them lol, seams we know more about the reproductive system than they do!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I have slight left ovary pain this morning! Stupid Clomid messing me about! Opk had a slight prominent line again this morning- but it did yesterday too and then it faded to nothing!


----------



## Rudeollie

DragonMummy said:


> thanks girls - was a bit concerned that i was kicking out eggs every other day :rofl: i would have been pleased but having watched obem last night i am soooooo not hoping for multiples!

God I know Dragon - talk about bad time to watch that last night! I was a wreck! All I could say was not triples!!!!! Poor little william xxx

Lou - I cant wait to get to your stage! I hate this part cos Im just sat waiting and getting flushes hahaha! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah that's true- all the stages are evil!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou - When should I start the medicine??? Can find anywhere that says when to take it?? 
And anyone - which is best for a good thick lining for implantation green tea or raspberry leaf tea???? I hearing reports on both and WANT THE TRUTH haha only because I hate tea and dont want to subject myself to the wrong one!!!


----------



## sonyabazonya

I personaly drink green tea with verbena and lemongrass. These all come in capsule form, if you're not one for drinking tea.


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh really?? Fab, thanks for that Sonya. Just from any leading herbalist store??? I will send DH to go in his lunch break! x


----------



## babyloulou

I drink Green Tea Rudeollie- I've heard too many conflicting reports about raspberry leaf tea. I drink the Clipper Decaffinated Green Tea. As for the medicine I researched it and the main advice was to take it for 5 days up to ovulation and one day after that- so 6 days altogether. So start it CD9 and keep taking it until you ovulate (your covered then from CD14 onwards for ov)


----------



## Rudeollie

Will do thanks hun!
Yeah there are loooads of conflicting reports on the tea so I will just stick with the green decaf Ive been having.....I have JUST about got it timed to how I can drink it without gaggin! Hahaha! DH's on it too and likes it...Blurgh but then again I'd rather hes on that than coffee! xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

You should try green tea with verbena and lemongrass, its lovely! https://www.wtea.com/product-item.aspx?item=28 and it does increase healthy cm!


----------



## Rudeollie

sonyabazonya said:


> You should try green tea with verbena and lemongrass, its lovely! https://www.wtea.com/product-item.aspx?item=28 and it does increase healthy cm!

Thansk for that Sonya :hugs: I shall get me some of that on order.....And until then I'll keep up with this seaweed tasting one and my grapefruit. Ive noticed a change since taking those to be honest.....It amazes me how things so simple change the way your body works! And how much we have to look for and do for these blooming bundles of joy :winkwink::wacko:


----------



## sonyabazonya

apparently avocadoes are good for uterus health btw :D


----------



## sonyabazonya

oh almost forgot, if you've got male factore figs are unbelievable for spermies!!


----------



## Rudeollie

My god Sonya you are an encyclopedia of fertility knowledge! Hahaha!
Figs it is for him then, bad morphology so he'll give anything a go.......Hmmm I wonder if fig rolls work too hahaha I can DEFINATELY get him to eat them ! xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

lol is he taking zinc?


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope your all fine today i have got af like pains today i dont no if it because i went on bike ride yesterday or not or it might be ov pain fertil day 2 today xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Caz - Im sure it'll just be ov pains... starting to push that egg out for you to catch xxx

Sonya - Yeah he's on wellman tablets and a zinc booster. He's eating more spinach than popeye too so fingers crossed it helps out. You can but try hey??? xxx


----------



## babyloulou

The grapefruit juice and medicine don't seem to be doing anything for me. I have loads of creamy, thick CM today!! I am on 3 glasses of grapefruit a day and the maximum of the medicine!! I never get good CM though! Looks like I may have to resort to Conceive Plus again after all!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh sorry its not helping your cm Lou....Im only having about half a glass in the morning and a green tea at about 5pm....Its could all go boobs up though when I start with this medicine (i hope not tho!) Ive still got my preseed in case tho and zestica! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

is preseed good because i am thinking of getting some xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

I used it last month for the first time and thought it was FAB! Really keeps it all up there, if you get my meaning! Hahaha Only problem we had was I didnt ov.....But Im gonna do this month and the preseed WILL help the boys get to the egg!


----------



## DragonMummy

boobs up! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

I've used preseed but swapped to Conceive Plus last cycle- I think they are both about the same though x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Im pretty sure it is.... I only got preseed cos it was the only one they had on the site I got my opks and hpts from. Well home for me in ten now cos my boss is letting me take an hours leave! Yipee!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## megs79

I had the Clipper decaf green tea too. Also, I'd suggest evening primrose. I'm not sure which one it was, but one thing I did helped my cm loads. Oh, I was taking Pregnacare Conception too x


----------



## babyloulou

I am taking Starflower capsules and Pregnacare too. I swapped the oil of evening primrose for Starflower because I was told OEP can delay ovulation sometimes!


----------



## Rudeollie

WOOOO HOOOOO! Lou, quick run home and poa magic stick!!!!!!!!!!! Hahhaa Theyve arrived so you should have your waiting for you!!!!!!!!!!!

Meg - Got them hun, thanks soooo much! PS: Im on the clipper green tea too x


----------



## megs79

Pleasure! There's not many there but it's for good luck really! Lou, if you've not got yours yet you should get them tomorrow as posted the same day x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey ,it can only take one right??? I have a lot of faith in these babies and everything else Im doing this month....Now to send egg thoughts to my ovaries so I ov! Hmmmm hmmmm hmmmm (thats the noise necessry to get the massage through hahaha)


----------



## megs79

:haha:


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies feel like i havent been here for ages, Oh has been hogging the laptop for the last 2 days so couldnt get on. 

Thanks reeds and loulou i have made an appointment at the doctors on monday to beg her for a blood test lol hopefully there will be no problem.

Could you ladies look at these pics for me please. The first one was taken after about 1 minute and the second one was about 5 minutes. It says on the packet you can leave it upto 10 minutes then its void. New to all this so dont no whats what really lol.

I had really bad cramps early hours (about 4am) and my pelvic line rised a little, might sound weird but i was prodding around my pelvic area and i could feel a hard ball type thing that really really hurt when i touched it. After an hour it had gone. Checked Cervix and its very soft and high, (can barely touch it). Not much CM though.

I think i have ovualted but not sure or i will at some point today. 
Im right on track though CD14.

Thanks in advance girls for opinions on my pics. Hope all is well with everyone. Right now ill go and check through everything i have missed xxx
 



Attached Files:







24032010224.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 10









24032010226.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Rudeollie

Looks good Vicky and the pain albeit horrid sounds good to hahaha! Just make sure your bd'ing when you can hun and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! Im living through you girls now while I wait for my turn! xxx 10 days to go! xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks hun. well we have been bding since friday and i plan on doing it til saturday just to be on the safe side. you have 10days til OV or AF hun? xx


----------



## Rudeollie

You should have it nailed this month then Vix!
10 days til ov for me........Im so nervous I wont ov again though....Trying to stay chilled out but its so hard isnt it?x


----------



## SBB

Hi Ladies :flower:

I really hope you don't mind me butting in on your thread, I haven't posted here before - but would like to join your Clomid Club! I am taking my first 50mg tablet tonight and I have a few last minute questions! 

I have posted a thread in the TTC section https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...t-clomid-emergency-last-minute-questions.html and would really appreciate you having a look and responding if you have 2 minutes... 

I have to go out tonight, but I will be checking on my phone and would *really* appreciate any responses! :flower:

Thank you sooo much in advance! 

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

SBB - Just posted but didnt change the colour of the text so hope you can see what I put...I wrote it by the side of your questions xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Ollie it sure is hard work.... so difficult to stay calm lol. My OH keeps telling me to chill and not think about it but we all no its not that easy. Men ay they dont quite understands us ay lol. I take it you do temps and opks hun? Fingers crossed you OV this month huni. xx


----------



## VickyLou

SBB replied to your thread hun.Hope i helped in some way. If you need anything else just ask xx


----------



## babyloulou

Yay!! Mine are here too! Thanks for the magic sticks Megs- it is so lovely of you xxx :hugs:

I have peed on one already- still blank- but let's hope the magic starts it work now I've used one!! Come on ovulation- hurry up!! :wacko:

VickyLou- that is a very nearly positive- I reckon if you do one in another couple of hours it will be positive. You should ovulate 12-36 hours after the last positive! Good Luck! Get BDing!! :thumbup:

SBB- I have just replied to your post :flower:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah doing all I can....Grapefruit jiuce, green tea, preseed vitamins, hubby too. Gosh Im outta breathe just hinking of it all! Hahaha! Loving your new pic btw! xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Green tea? ergh ive heard loads of people talk about it but never tried it. but i dont like tea if its taste anything like that lol. What does grapefruit juice do hun?
Im only doing opks and conceive plus, OH is taking vitamins, when he remembers lol.
Thanks huni i just got the new specs today lol i think there sooooooo lush. xx

Loulou thanks huni thwas done about 2am so ill do another about 8ish. Hope you get your positve soon. xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Vicky - it helps the cm like green tea....I dont do tea either but i let it cool and dont leave it in too long then chek it back!!!! Ha ha Its the only way to do. I find its helped mine loads!!!

Tres lush hun, tres lush!!!!! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

OOOoooo I like the new pic Vickylou- I wish I could put one on but I am a teacher so I daren't! I would never live it down if it was discovered by a kid at school!! (I know it's unlikely but ya never know!)

I quite like green tea. If you don't like it much then get green tea with mint- it's very minty and tasty! Grapefruit juice helps CM (although hasn't worked for me yet!)


----------



## VickyLou

Ah i might try that then i dont no if ill keep it down lol. Grapefruit sounds better though.
Awww thanks girlies, its nice to get compliments lol.

Do you mind if i add you 2 as a friend on here and stalk you, i promise not to too much though lol.

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Of course xx


----------



## babyloulou

(I mean "of course you can"- not "of course I mind") xx :haha:


----------



## VickyLou

lol thanks huni. Appreciate it xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah vicky, go for it! xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks ollie. 

Well girls is this my peak, the line appeared straight away and was very dark in 2 minutes. On the photo it might look different but in person it looks darker than the control line.:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







24032010255.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 5









24032010256.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Rudeollie

That'll be the one Vicky! Well done vickys eggs now lets get you fertilizied! xxx


----------



## VickyLou

And i want to go and BD but OH has a mate round lol. Typical lol. Happy happy happy now though feel like i can relax abit. xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no hahaha Typical!!!!!
Well my hubby has taken him self off after we had a huge barney about nothing! Nice hey??
So clomid day 3 and the 4month anniversary of my dad dying and he's forgotton all this and has a go.
Twat! Sorry if that offends anyone xx


----------



## mrsmab

sonyabazonya said:


> Hey ladies, surprisingly enough I feel much better! Just got a REALLY stuffy/runny nose now. AF is due tomorrow bah!
> 
> Rudeolie ~ I will be testing on Sunday if AF doesnt show tomorrow, honestly I dont even have preAF cramps! (KNOCK ON WOOD)
> 
> Dragonmum ~ Congrats on the ovulation!!
> 
> Babyloulou ~ I guess it could be symptoms, the clogged nose I think is from a rise in Progesterone which is really good!
> 
> Caz&Bob ~ Get ready for BABY DANCING WWOOT WWOOT!!
> 
> Mrsmab ~ Cramps are a sign for some, have you gotten AF yet?



No sign of AF huni. think im 10 or 11 DPO today. FX still. Havnt had as many cramps today but the ones that I have had have been really painful!! Sorry took so long to reply, very hectic day today!!

Hi everyone else!! Hope everyone is ok tonight!
Vicky that looks good huni!!! Get BDing soon!!
Whats the earliest ppl have tested before?
Dunt wana get my hopes up and test too early then get really upset but this month feels like its really dragging! LOL!
xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I think you can test at 11dpo mrsmab- lots of people get BFPs then!! It is early though so don't give up hope if it's BFN! 

Rudeollie- sorry OH is being a twat! Tell him I said he is a dickhead when he gets back! x


----------



## babyloulou

p.s:- Vickylou- that is a definite positive!! It's worked! Yay!! Chuck the friend out and go BD!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Lou, I will maek sure i tell him!
My friends just text asking for my hand blender and I had to lie and say I didnt know where it was so she didnt see my streaky tear ridden face! Hahaha Need it for full impact when he comes back home!
Mrsmab you can def test now but like lou said it could go either way at the stage! FX tho xxx How exciting xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Lou, I will maek sure i tell him!
My friends just text asking for my hand blender and I had to lie and say I didnt know where it was so she didnt see my streaky tear ridden face! Hahaha Need it for full impact when he comes back home!
Mrsmab you can def test now but like lou said it could go either way at the stage! FX tho xxx How exciting xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Awwww Ollie thats crap... sorry hes gone off some were and im sorry about your dad huni. Hope your alright.

loulou thanks huni, im trying lol but OH is having none of it. Says he doesnt want to be forced into it lol.....

Im shocked they actually worked tbh lol. Feel really happy and like something will happen this month. Maybe i shouldnt get my hopes up but hey us ttc girls cant help it lol. xx


----------



## babyloulou

He has got a point Vickylou- we did it very mechanically and on the right days cycle 1- but by cycle 2 we felt like robots and it became a real struggle- I am trying to make it more natural this month! Don't let it become like that- it's harder to come back from!


----------



## Rudeollie

Totally agree Lou! I find that DH worse than I am tho....Last month was every night for about 15 days, I was impressed he still worked hahaha But it was sooo tough on us. We laugh about it now but it wasnt funny at the time.
We didnt dtd until ages after.......And I fully intend on using every cheesy seduction technique this time round to make it more normal xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Just wanted to stop in and check on the clomid girls!! I have been missing you girls!!

How is everyone? Ollie, Lou, Vicky & Meg?? 

Hello to all the new girls? FX all you get BFP this month!!


----------



## mrsmab

Know the feelinggirls. Some months it feels like u are a machine and do it for the sake of it!! 
Decided I'm guns try hold off till fri or sat to test! Will have to stock up on tests and it's payday fri! Lol! Guna be hard work waiting till then tho!
Hi reedsgirl! How are u? 
Xxxx


----------



## VickyLou

Lou lou im trying to keep it as normal as possible but he nos its my fertile day today so hes constantly thinking about it. I dont think its going to happen tonight though. 

Reedsgirl im all good thanks got my positive OPK earlier so all is great. Just got to get BDing now. Hope your well sweetie? xx


----------



## megs79

Good positive Vicky - result! Like the specs, a bit like mine - so obviously you've got good taste!! :coolio: 

I'm good thanks reedsgirl - still nervous but hopeful. Staying on here helps and I'm hopeful to see everyone get BFPs! x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey reeds, Im doing ok now hun DH bought me chocolate so we're friends now xxx CYcle day 4 for me....Aching to get to the ov stage hahaha!

Hows you??

Megs I love that you still pop in to see us......Its like a carrot in front of the donkey hehehe Shows us its all worth it xxx

Mrsmab - Cant wait til the weekend hehehe xxx

Vickylou - Hope he changes his mond for you hun....When did you last dtd??


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Megs- glad to see you are well honey! Did you see my thanks post for the sticks earlier? They were waiting for me when I got in!! Thanks ever so much- it was a lovely thing to do xxx


----------



## megs79

Oh yes, sorry I missed it before - glad you got them and I REALLY hope they give you luck! x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god I don't believe it! After blank tests for days- even all day today- I have just used a meg/laura "lucky stick" and got a near positive! I reckon I'll have my positive opk by tomorrow morning! Thanks again Megs - let's hope the rest of the luck rubs off too! Xxx


----------



## mrsmab

Thats really good Loulou! FX for tomorrow!!


----------



## babyloulou

I know- I am so relieved. The only thing that's bothering me though is my cm is the worst ever! The last two months it has been watery around ovulation with only a teeny amount of ewcm for an hour or so. This month though it is just really thick and White lotion like! Not good! And I've used grapefruit juice AND cough medicine! Looks like we're resorting to conceive plus again!!!!!!


----------



## VickyLou

Hi megs thanks, its good to now others views.

Ollie we have dtd 16th,18th,20th,22nd,23rd, i think we defo have to dtd today and maybe tomorrow and then we will be fine i think. Not 100% though.

Lou lou thats great news huni it must be thoughs lucky sticks. Fingers crossed for morning hun xx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks vickylou! Hope you manage to seduce your OH! Good night everyone xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Night Loulou sleep well xx


----------



## onewish

hey ladies i wondered if i can join please and also see if you have any advise for me i am willing to listen to it all and would be very greatful to see if im doing things right i feel like maybe im not. well heres my story

im 22 and so is my partner and we been tryin for 2 years after i had a eptopic preg with tube removal (left side) tried for year no luck but then had investigations for another year an finally found out that id stopped ovulating totally (no idea why) but that was it! then i had a ruptured cyst in dec 2009 and then feb 2010 got put on clomid 50mg taken cd2-cd6 did my 1st round but a BFN but a nice normal cycle of 28 days mine are usually all over and longer.
iv now had my 2nd round of clomid tabs im on cd 14
i tried to work out my days to start ov tests and i got from cd 11 to 15 so iv been testing and they all cummin up with a really faint line iv done three days up to now iv still got to do later todays so as you can see very confused but i am feeling positive about this month for some reason!
i would give up anything for this to work to get our baby! i just hoping this year is gonna be good for us!
i hope you ladies dont mine.
and feel free to ask me anything i dont mind. thanks x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome Onewish sorry about your loss hun. I would just keep taking your opks. The best time to test is between 2pm and 8pm and try to lessen your fluid intake about 2-4 hours prior to testing. I have been known to test 3x a day to try to catch the surge when I thinks its close to time but your fmu(first morning urine) is the not the best as it can you give a false positive due to the urine being so concentrated from all night. With clomid it also seemed to push my O day back to cd 16. I have a 28/29 day cycle usually. Good luck hope your journey to a BFP is a short one. Don't know if this any help but this was what I needed the most help with when I first started on clomid


----------



## samfitz

good morning ladies hope everyone is feeling ok today an not stressing too much an welcome to onewish all the girls are really lovely here an very helpfull. oh an babylou you was right about when i ov ff have put my coverline on my chart well done you an i hope you get your bfp on opk today fx for you love xxxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

YAY for loulou!!!!!!!!! Hows everyone doing today???


----------



## Rudeollie

Fab news Lou Lou! The site crashed on me last night so I only just read teh fab news on the magic sticks!!!!!!!!!! Yipee!!!!

Welcome onewish- I think reeds explained it all about the opks......Just keep bedding to catch that egg hun xxx

Sonya - Hows you? Anything to report yet??

Sam - Good news on your chart hun! xxx

Nothing from me, just took my 4 tablet so something should start kicking in soon I hope......Oh up most of the night sweating tho...Not very attractive hahaha!


----------



## DragonMummy

morning all - got my crosshairs today! very exciting. Got to get it together in a minute as we're going to view a new house shortly. We're rapidly outgrowing our little maisonette and if I am going to be producing another Dragon Child then we'll need some space. PMA ALL THE WAY!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone- glad to hear we are seeing lots of crosshairs on here today!

Well my OPK was lighter this morning- so I am really hoping that the surge was in the night and I just missed it. It was dark and nearly positive so I hope it was my surge and not just aflukey line! My surges were really short the last two cycles too so it could have been. Again i'll just have to see what my temps do to find out!


----------



## Rudeollie

Fingers crossed for the temps Lou!!!!!!!!! We need a BFP on here this month!!xxx


----------



## princessjulia

anns said:


> Friends, shall we start a clomid club.Please join those who are using clomid this month.I am in my second round of clomid.Now on cd12.took clomid from cd2-cd6. Now fingers crossed for ovulation.Please update your stories also...

hi i would like to join clomid club i started taking clomid 100mg on 2nd of march up to day 6 on day 14 had scan i had folicle size 23mm my lining was good aswell 13mm so here goes period due monday or restart clomid on day 2 which will be tues


----------



## princessjulia

only fri sat sun then period due oh hope clomid worked this month


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Julia - Welcome to the club!! Wow those measurements are looking great for you hun! FX for the weekend - Let us know how you get on.....You could be our quickest turn around hahaha! xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hi ladies, im 14 dpo waiting on AF. Feel like I have a cold, and feel like AF is going to show up, then i dont lol. Body cant make up its mind!!!! Checked my cp its high and squishy? sorry i know its TMI but whatever lol. If nothing shows up then im going to test on sunday.


----------



## Rudeollie

Sonya I have my fingers firmly crossed that she doesnt show for you! xxx
And I dont think there's such a thing as tmi on here xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I really hope it was my surge- these first two weeks have been the longest so far! I hate all the waiting!!


----------



## sonyabazonya

LOL ollie I hear that!!!

Loulou, I have never seen a complete positive on opks before, always a tad bit lighter than the control line. Have you tested again?


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh Sonya things are sounding promising - fingers crossed!


----------



## sonyabazonya

thanks hun, the only thing i dont get is the sharp jabbing pains im getting in my ovaries?!


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls how are you all today jusy want to ask i only take 400mg of folic acid 1 a day i am just woundering what else can i take coz i have only always taken folic acid xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Me too hun, why cant we be the lucky ones who dont even have to try hey??? Just think when the kids have grown up we'll be able to tell them right down to the last second when they were conceived hahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

No sonya I've nottested since this morning. The first cycle I only saw a positive because I tested at midnight- it had been lighter before that and was blank by the next morning. So I'm hoping that's what happened this time too! How are you feeling?


----------



## caz & bob

i no ye haha xx :) xx hope it happens this month :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Me too Caz, it would be fab!xxx

Lou do you feel like you've ov'd??? Im just curious as what to expect this month pain wise hahaha The first month was a killer! x


----------



## babyloulou

No not so far. My boobs have started hurting straight after ov the last two cycle and I have nothing yet! But I have started getting ov pains on my left hand side in the last half an hour or so- so I am hoping it is happening!! I wish I'd seen a positive then I would feel better about it all. I might try and get OH into bed as soon as I get in just incase 

How are you feeling Rudeollie? Any pains/side effects?? xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Somethings going on in here for sure - Its like my ovaries are arguing as to which one it'll be this month.....Keep getting slightly uncomfy twinges but nothing I cant handle.....Its those ov pains Im dreading.....IF i get them this month FX FX FX FX!!!!!!! Hot flushes a plenty so feeling v v tired today cos they kept me up 

Hmm yeah Id bed asap just to make sure some of the boys are up there to catch it! Like you say if you just have to blink and you miss that second line dont you?? Its a bugger!


----------



## babyloulou

Well we BD'd last night- we are only supposed to do it every other day cos of OH's sperm problems. But I am thinking if I thinking positive and taking this as ov then we should do a bonus BD today too!!

Fingers crossed for your eggy this month xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Its one of those things isnt it?? You dont want to burn the sperm supply out but at the same time you kick yourself if you miss it....Why do we have us and hubby problems! Its rubbish!


----------



## babyloulou

I know! So unfair! I would have started treatment alot earlier if I'd have known!


----------



## Rudeollie

Us too........All those years together then waiting til we we're married and for what - to be told after a year of ttc "Sorry youve got problems ....BOTH of you have!" Rubbish! Now we've got age against us and the bloody race is on! Ooooh I get so mad about all the rules! x


----------



## babyloulou

How old are you? I ve forgotten...


----------



## Rudeollie

Im 29 but DH is 32....SO he's not getting any younger and Id hate for his boys to get worse before we get to IVF stages you know?? I dont know how he'd be over a sperm donor. It just feels like everything takes ages you know.

I wanted one before I turned 30 and one after - My bad for trying to plan hey hahaha


----------



## DragonMummy

we're the same - I wanted to start trying when H was still a baby (post natal depression, birth issues - desperately wanting another baby) but DH convinced me to wait til we got married last year (fair enough). I was panicking about coming off the pill a month before the wedding in case I had my period on my wedding day - if ONLY I'd known! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Same here Dragon! Oh if only we'd known! Hahaha I was thinking of coming off a few months before the big day,you know so my cycle could get into a good rythem.....Hahaha Id still be waiting on it now! Blooming rubbish I tell you! xxx


----------



## mrsmab

Hi Ladies!! Hope everyone is well and has had a good day!!
Im so grumpy today! Burst into tears at work - which is really unlike me - and have just been a miserable cow all day! Had a few cramps first thing this morning and have been eating all day, cuz everytime I dont eat or havnt eaten recently feel like im guna puke!!
So annoying.
Sorry for the rant.
DH repeat sperm came back today and like we thought 2 years ago, he still has low motility but the consultant said he isnt overly concerned cuz it only takes 1! LOL! That has made hubby get a big head now cuz he has 39million!! 

My friend is taking me out for dinner tonight so hopefully that will cheer me up a bit.

How is everyone else today? Any BFP's or Pos OPK's?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Sorry mab - Im boring at the mo cos only on day5 Boo!!!!!!!!! Hahaha Poor you feeling all emotional...hugs for you xxx Dinner out sounds lurvely!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm 30- 31 in June. OH is 31 already. We haven't even got around to getting married yet so you have beat me! ;-)


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha! Are you thinking of getting hitched or happy as you are?? Maybe an inpending marriage is what the ovaries need hahaha.....Set a date for in a years time and BAM you'll fall on and have to postpone...Or have a mega big wedding dress hehehe xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies

How are we all today? 

Welcome to the newbies. I hope you feel at home here lol

Right girls im confused and need some advice. As most of you seen i got my positive OPK lastnight about 7.30pm, How long does the surge usually last? 
I did another OPK around midnight lastnight and i got a fainter line, thats only 4 hours after my positive is this right? 
We managed to BD about 2am this morning after a massive row lol.... Not had any cramps or pains just a major horrible headache for 2 days.
Did another OPK this morning and again it was fainter than lastnights.

Is this ment to be happening or should i still be getting a positive?

Thanks girls.


----------



## Rudeollie

Thats right Vicky - The really strong line only shows once really then it starts to fade off. Mine keep fading for a few days before and after when I do ov. Good news you got hum to bed hun hahaha Even if it was after a scrap! Must have been something in the air last night hey?


----------



## VickyLou

ah thanks ollie thats good to no i was panicing thinking id missed it or done something wrong lol. No pains as yet though so does this mean i havent ovulated at the moment or maybe i wont get pain?

I think there was something in the air hun, I think i was being abit insensative. All happy and good today though.

Hows you ollie? Any side affects from the tablets yet? xx


----------



## Rudeollie

No pain could mean either to be honest hun.....Im sure you'll have done everything right so dont be fretting -That wont help the little egg stick! Hehehe

Pain on either ovary today but still one more tablet day to go...Oh and flushes man alive!x


----------



## VickyLou

well have dtd everyday since saturday (apart from sunday) so i think ill be covered ill do it again later hopefully and maybe be cheeky and ask again tomorrow lol. OH getting very stressed though and struggleing to dtd. And i have an appointment at the doctors on monday so hopefully she will give me a bloods form so i can put my mind at ease on day 21 lol. Thanks ollie your a star. I dont no what id do with ya lol.

Well fingers crossed hun that the side affects dont come on strong, and hopefully you will ovulate this month. How many cycles have you got of clomid? xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Your welcome hun, anytime xxx 
Well Im on cycle 3 and have another 3 after that. Then its back to the specialist in July and if no BFP its iui or ivf for us...... Boo!


----------



## VickyLou

I might sound abit stupid lol but what is iui huni? xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Intro Uterine Insemination - Basically the new name for Artifical Insemination! They take DH boys and wash them then pick the best ones (if any!) then pop them into me via a catheter on my fertile days. Sucky sucky sucky but IF it gives me the BFP I'll do anything pretty much hahaha

And not stupid at all....I only know cos me and DH are broken hahaha


----------



## VickyLou

Ah right huni doesnt sound nice at all.... Not very natural is it. I only have 1 month of clomid left if this one doesnt work and then i have to go back to clinic to be reassessed. I dotn think ill get another 3 months to be honest. If not then i have to wait another year before they will do anything cause of my age. 

Grrrrr what a nightmare this ttc is. I wish it was easier....


----------



## Rudeollie

Well I hope you get your bfp this month then!!!!!!!!!!! I hate the rules of this game when it comes to the nhs. Its just wrong, I mean what happend to the bloody stork coming round hey??????? Hahahaha xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks sweety appreciate it very much. I hope you get yours too huni... lol i no i wish it would come my way lol


----------



## Rudeollie

Hmmm where be everyone tonight....Are they all out a bedding???? Hahaha Lucky things! xxx


----------



## onewish

hello ladies thank everyone for your help and reed thanks alot for explaining that to me anything helps me right now its al just so hard iv been doing them about 8pm every night since monday cd 11 and iv just done tonites cd14 and im sure they gettin lighter i can hardally see a line now so does that mean i cud of already ov? thats what all the faint ones where? if i have i hope iv covered myself enough i bd on cd 9,10,12,13. iv just noticed vickylou i think we are on the same days and same round of clomid im on my 2nd round, how you feeling? x


----------



## ginny

Hi everyone,
I'm new to this thread, I have been prescribed 100mg clomid for six months. My bloods showed I had annovulatory cycles, but my hsg and scans came back clear.
I'm a bit unnerved as I've heard there can be bad side effects of clomid and was wondering what to expect... I'd also love to hear any success stories, I'm really trying to be positive for the next 6 months, fingers crosed and baby dust to all x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Ginny - Im on cycle 3 of 6 months clomid. Its only day 5 so not much to tell you this month. Dont worry about the side effects, some people get them some dont. I get hot flushes and terrible rage hahaha But apart from that and the odd twinges in the ovaries its nothing you wont be able to handle hun xxx
Its a fab bunch on here and we all help one another so any questions just ask hun xxx


----------



## ginny

Hi,
Thanks so much for your reply, I'm still in shock that I'm on clomid, it's been over a year TTC which has seemed a long time but now I've been prescribed something, it feels like 5 minutes... it's a weird feeling!
I'm also curious about the CBFM, I've been using it for 6 months and always had a peak each month but when I had my bloods it said my level was 15 (?), think that meant progesterone which they said, suggested I hadn't ovulated but I thought at 15 you had. So now he's put me on 100mg of clomid I'm thinking it may make me have worse side effects as I must have some amount of hormone to register a level at all.
Why is it when you've just got your head around ovulation, charting etc etc, something else comes along that you have to research!! Can anyone help? 
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi Ginny, welcome. My side effects weren't much to write home about. I've been a bit stroppy and had some hot flushes and ovary pain. In fact compared to what the Metformin put me through it was a party!


----------



## Rudeollie

ginny said:


> Hi,
> Thanks so much for your reply, I'm still in shock that I'm on clomid, it's been over a year TTC which has seemed a long time but now I've been prescribed something, it feels like 5 minutes... it's a weird feeling!
> I'm also curious about the CBFM, I've been using it for 6 months and always had a peak each month but when I had my bloods it said my level was 15 (?), think that meant progesterone which they said, suggested I hadn't ovulated but I thought at 15 you had. So now he's put me on 100mg of clomid I'm thinking it may make me have worse side effects as I must have some amount of hormone to register a level at all.
> Why is it when you've just got your head around ovulation, charting etc etc, something else comes along that you have to research!! Can anyone help?
> xx

To ov it needs to be at LEAST 40...I got a HUGE(!) 3.6 and that was on clomid hahaha! You wont get worse s/e from 50mg to 100mg, even some on 150 dont have many.....The only thing it can cause is bad cm and a poor lining for implantation but its easy sorted with green tea and grapefruit juice (you do get used to them both hahaha)
Anything you need just ask hun xx


----------



## ginny

Hi DragonMummy,
Thanks for your reply, I've been pretty moody for the last 6 months (!) so dh is used to it! Funnily enough, the consultant actually warned him that I would have mood swings... oh dear. I'm feeling pretty positive about what the next 6 months bring... I hope it's a BFP!

So pleased I found you all here, I don't know of anybody else that's taken it so it's a relief to find somewhere I can ask questions and chat about it


----------



## Rudeollie

Sweet dreams all Im off to peeps! Speak in the morning - No BFPS without me ok?? Hehehe xxx


----------



## ginny

Hi RudeOllie,

40?? blimey, that serves me right for using google as my font of all knowledge!!!

Green tea and grapefruit juice... I really hadn't heard that! Best get to the shops, any other tips I should know about? I really want to do all I can these coming months..

Thanks again
Ginny


----------



## babyloulou

Hi- welcome Ginny! 15 is the level that USA goes on for ovulation- they measure it differently to us. In the UK anything over 30 is ovulatory- but on Clomid they like to see nearer 40 (or preferably more) xxx


----------



## babyloulou

As for me I now don't think that last night was my lead up to the positive opk. All the ones I have done today have alternated between having the same line as last night and being blank! it's obviously not my surge yet! I am starting to get nervous about this cycle now!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hang in there BabyLou. I have my fingers crossed for you!! 

Hi girls I just wanted to stop by and check on the clomid girls. NOthing new with me. Just was missing chatting with youns. xxx :)


----------



## mrsmab

Stick with it loulou! Fingers crossed. Am sure u will get there!!
Xx


----------



## megs79

I ovulated on day 20 Lou! Probably just a bit late x


----------



## DragonMummy

ok am only 4dpo so not symptom spotting as I know it is waaay to early, but did any of you get preg symptoms on clomid? because I have had heartburn and nausea for the last 2 days and my nipples are killing me.....

(not literally, although excellent mental image of nipples detaching themselves and going at me with an ice pick....)


----------



## samfitz

DragonMummy said:


> ok am only 4dpo so not symptom spotting as I know it is waaay to early, but did any of you get preg symptoms on clomid? because I have had heartburn and nausea for the last 2 days and my nipples are killing me.....
> 
> (not literally, although excellent mental image of nipples detaching themselves and going at me with an ice pick....)

hi dragon mummy im with you i felt all the pregnancy symptons right after ov last months an my nipples were also very sore like someone had been at them with sand paper but im now on my 2nd month an at he moment im feeling nothing im 3dpo x


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh maybe that's a good sign Sam! Clomid reverse psychology..... :rofl:


----------



## samfitz

guess thats one way of looking at it im open to anything that brings on more pma i think sometimes you are trying that long that you convince yourself its not going to happen again an i have used no birth control or anything for 12 years but still hopeful x


----------



## DragonMummy

i know what you mean - i can't imagine myself with another baby. Our first took 3 years, we're just under a year now with this one but I just can't see it working, despite having a textbook chart for the first time EVER!


----------



## samfitz

im new to charting takes some getting your head around an i get impatient waithing for coverline the problem with us is clomid is it for us because we already have children i have already started saving for ivf but that will be a long way off an i havent got loads of time has im 36 this year x


----------



## DragonMummy

not sure how it works with our PCT. God i hope this isn't the last hurrah for us. I know I already have a child BUT WE WANT THREE!!!


----------



## samfitz

think its across the board in the uk if you already have a child you dont qualify for free ivf x


----------



## DragonMummy

Yep you're right Sam - Am also screwed.... Guess this Clomid had better work then, or I will have to sell a kidney.... :rofl:


----------



## samfitz

i no its shite i was thinking of putting a collection tin in reception at work sams ivf fund we collect for everything else so why not collect for our own x


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: amaaaazing.....


I could sell Harry but that's probably counter-productive. And I think it's frowned upon...


----------



## samfitz

i feel a rant coming on well here goes my children that i have are from a previous marriage an my dh im with now has got no children of his own but we still dont qualify i think it is so unfair they say we are classed hasd a family so it doesnt matter if he doesnt have any kids so his feelings are not considered at all x


----------



## DragonMummy

ah hun don't get me started - I had a good rant in my journal about it just now. Am vexed...


----------



## samfitz

how do you make a journal an i have just had a nosey at your rant an i dint no you could get private funding what is that all about


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope your all ok today done my opk and her are the picture the top one was yesterday and the bottom 2 day i have ovulated again cd14 whoooooooo xxx :) xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0020.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## samfitz

caz & bob said:


> hi girls hope your all ok today done my opk and her are the picture the top one was yesterday and the bottom 2 day i have ovulated again cd14 whoooooooo xxx :) xxxx

looks like your going to be busy tonight good luck hun x x


----------



## DragonMummy

caz - the opk's look negative to me? 

sam - just go into the LTTTC Journals section and do a "new thread" and voila! your journal! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

no when i look at it its loads darker then yesterdays hunil post another oic now for you i think it my cam xxx :) xx


----------



## caz & bob

does this lok better xx :) xx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0021.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rudeollie

Great news Caz - Looks like someones building up for the big ov!!!! Catch that egg hun xxx

Sam - Dont get me started on the ivf rules- Its so unfair and heartbreaking......Its not all pct's tho - County Durham you can get one course free if one of you have children from a prev relationship. I just wish all the others would join suit and have the same rules for all xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

well youre well on the way with it anyway Caz - mine looked like that the day before I ov'd - get to bed!


----------



## DragonMummy

and as for the ivf rules, it's like being in China! You have one child - that's it!! But if i smoked like a chimney or drank like a fish, I would get treated..... hmm, this could get contentious and is moot at the momebt anyway. Will wind neck in....


----------



## samfitz

Rudeollie said:


> Great news Caz - Looks like someones building up for the big ov!!!! Catch that egg hun xxx
> 
> Sam - Dont get me started on the ivf rules- Its so unfair and heartbreaking......Its not all pct's tho - County Durham you can get one course free if one of you have children from a prev relationship. I just wish all the others would join suit and have the same rules for all xxx

how can one place have different rules its not right it should be across the board do you have any children love x


----------



## Rudeollie

DragonMummy said:


> and as for the ivf rules, it's like being in China! You have one child - that's it!! But if i smoked like a chimney or drank like a fish, I would get treated..... hmm, this could get contentious and is moot at the momebt anyway. Will wind neck in....

:growlmad: Think we all feel that way sometimes honey xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

found this on Google - comes down to a simple YES or NO....


IVF criteria by PCT


----------



## DragonMummy

clearly i need to move to gloucestershire or bristol...


----------



## caz & bob

going to do another later about 7 ish but we have had bd this afternoon will it matter xx :) xx and think ivf should be free for us xx


----------



## babyloulou

Evening everyone- sorry haven't had chance to be on today. I am still in the same situation- OPKs about half the darkness and temps not doing much!! AHHHHH!!!

I agree with you all about the IVF rules being different- it should be the same everywhere! I am still praying and trying for number 1 though so haven't got as far as "secondary" problems yet!

Caz - Dragonmummy is right that OPK is not a positive- the line has to be darker than the control line to be positive. Mine are like that over the couple of weeks in the middle of the cycle- you need to be waiting for the line to get darker!

How is everyone today?


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Lou - Still no line???? And its def not been a 2am missed one????

Im ok, getting a bit nervous for next weekend tho, if I go the same way as January its next friday I'll start with the horrible pains that last a whole weekend hahaha But at least if I get them I know somethings happening you know hahaha

Im screaming for you hun xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! Just wanted to pop in and let you all know that I am continuing to stalk all of your progress and I am cheering you all on! Hope you are all doing wonderful!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Kellie - Hows that baby treating you this week??? Good to see your still stalking us xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Hi Ollie! There is no way I'm gonna stop stalking you guys. You're my Clomid girlies and you are all such a great support group. Lil bean is doing wonderful and it would appear all sickness has passed...YAY! I had my NT scan yesterday and it looks like I am low risk for Downs, Trisomy 18 and other chromosome defects. I also got moved up by a couple of days so I was officially 13 weeks yesterday. I got some great pics too. 
How are you? How's the Clomid treating you this month? Where are you on cycle days?


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies How are we all today? No real problems i can see through reading back. Everyone seems quite happy which is a good thing lol.

Onewish im on CD16 1-2 dpo at most). Im feeling pretty good this cycle tbh. Not very many side affects at all. Had about 2 days after my last tablet but only a few little cramps. How you feeling? Hope this is your month hun.

Nothing new with me either today. Had a few light twinges in the left side lastnight but nothing major. I hoping i have caught that little egg though. Bd all week this week so FX.
Havent done a OPK today although i did one late lastnight and it was very very faint took awhile to appear. So i think i can safely say i have ovulated and been lucky to have no pain.

Doctors monday though for bloods hopefully.

Hope everyone else is great and hopefully this our month girls. XX


----------



## Rudeollie

Just finished the clomid for this month so now its the waiting game hahaha Hate this bit!! Day 6 and eagerly awaiting day 14 onwards so we can catch this egg (if there is one this month!)
Great news the sickness has passed and even better news on the scan and moving into the 13 week stage.....It must be a great weight of your minds xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you! I can't wait to see some of you ladies at testing time and get some BFPs!


----------



## VickyLou

Oliie it will be here before you no it..... I hate the 2 week wait for af more lol.

Well after the last post i went and did an OPK lol, and it was negative just blank. Good sign i hope.

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Kel- glad you and the little un are fine! That must have been so exciting seeing the pics!! xx :hugs:

Rudeollie- I don't think it was a missed one because my temp hasn't gone up- well saying that it went up slightly this morning but I was half an hour late taking it and had been restless. I am finding the clomid insomnia quite bad this cycle and so my temps are not easy to get accurately. I am really worried that nothing is happening this month! :shrug::cry:


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Lou - Ive got my fingers crossed its gonna come honey xxx I know what you mean about the crap sleeping on the stuff....Im knackered already from tossing and turning! ANd it makes a total pain in the arse trying to temp doesnt it? Grrrrr to it all!

Vicky - Thats very true...I just hate all the waiting Argh!!!!!! Hahaha It was the start of Feb tho when I was last in this position so it seems like its been ages coming you know? Boo! Hahaha


----------



## caz & bob

do you not ovult the same time every month even thow my af is every 28days xx :) xx


----------



## babyloulou

It can be random on clomid caz- have you had any with darker lines than the one you posted?


----------



## mrsmab

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is ok!
Well, I think I might test tomoro. Not sure whether too or not
have been feeling a bit rubbish today and feeling a bit sick, don't know if it's paranoia tho!!!! Sounds disgusting but iv got lots of clear discharge today aswell!
What do u think girls?
Xxx


----------



## caz & bob

ye i was cd14 last month and it was darker xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Mabs! Woo Hoo, somebodies testing somebody testing! Yee haa! Sorry but it always makes my day when someones going to test!Hahaha Im sure your sickness will be some nerves about the whole thing hun xxx
Hmmm i'll have to look at the clear stuff......Im sure someone will answer this before I get back hahaha! Fingers crossed for tomorrow honey xxx


----------



## caz & bob

just done another one and its much darker so i think i am ovulating now xxx :) xxx her the pic of todays the one on its own i have just done x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0027.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 1









Photo-0025.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rudeollie

caz & bob said:


> just done another one and its much darker so i think i am ovulating now xxx :) xxx her the pic of todays the one on its own i have just done x

Yep thats MUCH darker than the other ones xxx


----------



## mrsmab

That's looking good huni!!! X


----------



## babyloulou

Yep that looks like it's about to go positive caz- get BDing!!!

Yay Mabs- good luck with the testing! I think people tend to get moreCM before their BFP- and anything out of the ordinary is a good sign! X


----------



## onewish

VickyLou said:


> Hey ladies How are we all today? No real problems i can see through reading back. Everyone seems quite happy which is a good thing lol.
> 
> Onewish im on CD16 1-2 dpo at most). Im feeling pretty good this cycle tbh. Not very many side affects at all. Had about 2 days after my last tablet but only a few little cramps. How you feeling? Hope this is your month hun.
> 
> Nothing new with me either today. Had a few light twinges in the left side lastnight but nothing major. I hoping i have caught that little egg though. Bd all week this week so FX.
> Havent done a OPK today although i did one late lastnight and it was very very faint took awhile to appear. So i think i can safely say i have ovulated and been lucky to have no pain.
> 
> Doctors monday though for bloods hopefully.
> 
> Hope everyone else is great and hopefully this our month girls. XX

hey vicky seems that reading back you really have caught it this month my fingers are crossed, you have been lucky with not having the pains.

im one day behide you but im not sure whats happened with my ov tests and iv been having pain on and off for days but still have been bedding just incase. x


----------



## SBB

SBB said:


> Hi Ladies :flower:
> 
> I really hope you don't mind me butting in on your thread, I haven't posted here before - but would like to join your Clomid Club! I am taking my first 50mg tablet tonight and I have a few last minute questions!
> 
> I have posted a thread in the TTC section https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...t-clomid-emergency-last-minute-questions.html and would really appreciate you having a look and responding if you have 2 minutes...
> 
> I have to go out tonight, but I will be checking on my phone and would *really* appreciate any responses! :flower:
> 
> Thank you sooo much in advance!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:


Hi Ladies :hi: 

Well I've had a stupidly busy couple of days - but wanted to pop in and say hi! 
Thank you so much Martine31, Rudeollie, Kellym, Vickylou & Babyloulou for all your answers to my emergency questions! It was all really helpful... Glad I know what I'm getting myself in to! 

I have taken two of my Clomid tablets now, I seem to be doing ok, no side effects really so far. I did have a strop today when I was stuck in traffic and I took it all out on my OH so maybe the mood swings are setting in lol! 

Anyway, I am looking forward to being in Clomid Club and getting to know all of you ladies! 

:hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi SBB. Glad we could all help you out honey..... Its what we're all here for, advice support and PMA!
Youre a day ahead of me......And lucky you've not had too bad a symptom! My flushes are keeping me awake a LOT! Hahaha Its cycle 3 though so I intend it to be the last (I hope!) x
Anything you need just give us a holler! x


----------



## SBB

Thanks hun! 

Did you get your side effects straight away then? Do they last all month or just while you're taking the tablets? 

I hope it's your last round of it - would be great to get that BFP! How long have you been TTC? 

x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

at work... bored....

Hi SBB, welcome and good luck! xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah pretty much I did......You read the sheet and think "Nahh I wont get that!" Then BAM I did! Hahaha! It tends to change as the cycle progresses....... I start with hot flushes then I get sore boobs and indigestion and so on! Hahaha
I keep saying to my hubby when this baby comes out Im going to smack its bum sooo hard for what its put us through hahaha!
We've been ttc 19 months, but I only got told I had pcos in Dec, even though they suspected it 10 years ago but just stuck me on the pill!!!!!!!!! Grrrr!
What about you hun?? xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

DragonMummy said:


> at work... bored....
> 
> Hi SBB, welcome and good luck! xxx

:hugs: for you stuck at work Dragon xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi Dragonmummy thank you! 

Bloody hell Rudeollie your docs are rubbish! My docs thought I had endo years ago, stuck me on the pill and now my new docs refuse to test me properly for it?! WTF?! 

The new docs sent me for an ultrasound for some 'ovary pain' I was having, then told me I had PCOS. Then finally did my bloods and told me I don't! They make it so hard! 

We have only been TTC 7 months, I know it's not long... But doc prescribed me the clomid as my cycles are so long and unpredictable...

Christ I read the sheet of symptoms - that's scary! I think my main symptom so far has been 'symptom paranoia'!! :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

Am in til 0400 as well. Sigh.....


----------



## DragonMummy

SBB have you not had a trans vag? because PCOS doesn't always show up on bloods. x


----------



## Rudeollie

What ultrasound did u have?? COs my blood work NEVER shows me having pcos but sure enough - there they are! Boo!
I had an internal scan then a hsg.....It'll be worth it in the end xxx
Dont fret about the s/e though hun cos looooads of peeps dont get any xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

DragonMummy said:


> Am in til 0400 as well. Sigh.....

What on earth do you do????


----------



## SBB

Well I had a trans vaginal U/S, to look for cysts (because I get really bad pain on what I think is my ovaries sometimes) but they couldn't see any cysts. 
I then went back to docs and they said I had polyps / follicles on my ovaries, and that I had PCOS. To be honest I didn't think the doc knew what she was talking about. They then sent me twice for bloods on the wrong cycle days, and then finally took my bloods CD1. 

The FSH and LH were similar levels - I have it written down somewhere. 

The doc then went on to say the follicles could just be eggs?! WTF?! Wouldn't they have known that before? Rather than telling me I had PCOS then deciding I don't? 

I don't think my docs are very good... But I doubt they would refer me to a specialist until we have been TTC a year + .... 

Dragonmummy - 0400 that's hideous! I hope it goes quickly and you can go home for a lovely sleep! 

x x x

I just wrote PSOC twice instead of PCOS!!


----------



## Rudeollie

SBB I dont think any docs are good hahaha!
Hey get this....IF, big IF, but if i get my bfp this time round....It'll be xmas DAY!!!!!!!!! Haha OH my god!!!!


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> SBB I dont think any docs are good hahaha!
> Hey get this....IF, big IF, but if i get my bfp this time round....It'll be xmas DAY!!!!!!!!! Haha OH my god!!!!

*ME TOO!!! *:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I did a calculator that if I had a 28 day cycle it would be Xmas day!

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooh how exciting!!!!!!! You soo know one of us is getting that!!!! xxx Would be fab for us to both get it xxx


----------



## SBB

I hope so! That would be amazing! Also, if you have a baby on/near Xmas day, people definitely wouldn't expect presents! :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

Rudeollie said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Am in til 0400 as well. Sigh.....
> 
> What on earth do you do????Click to expand...



haha - i work in a police call centre!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha I WISH my lot wouldnt - But I have a niece, a nephew, 2 cousins, a goddaugther, 2 friends birthdays and then the same again plus a million for my huge family xmas wise! Hahaha My Nanna certainly did not has ttc issues!!!!!!!!!!! Hahaha
Come on BFPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

DragonMummy said:


> Rudeollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Am in til 0400 as well. Sigh.....
> 
> What on earth do you do????Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> haha - i work in a police call centre!Click to expand...

Ooooh wow! I would LOVE to do that!!!!!!!! Unless you tell me its actually really boring! Hahah But its sounds very exciting! xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

no it's great Ollie. Real sense of doing something useful. It has dull moments but it also has moments when you get to do something incredible for someone - that makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## SBB

DragonMummy said:


> haha - i work in a police call centre!

I _knew_ you were going to say that!! I used to be a Scenes of crime officer (CSI)! 

I keep getting PCOS mixed up with PSOC (property subject of crime) and PCSO (Police community support officer) lol everything has the same initials!!

x x x


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> Hahaha I WISH my lot wouldnt - But I have a niece, a nephew, 2 cousins, a goddaugther, 2 friends birthdays and then the same again plus a million for my huge family xmas wise! Hahaha My Nanna certainly did not has ttc issues!!!!!!!!!!! Hahaha
> Come on BFPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


Woa expensive!!! Clearly your nanna had no ttc issues lol! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Thast funny I picked up on your PCSO things before and thought hmmmm I know what THAT means but not on here! Hahaha
I work for social svcs (Boo yes I know!!!) But for Mental Health so deal with lots of police stuff unfortunatley!
Would have soooo wanted to be a CSI girl though! Hahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

Lol I called a Police community support officer PCOS the other day! 

That sounds like a good job you have too, must be quite tough I guess... I have a couple of friends in social svcs too... 

CSI is cool, not quite as glamorous as it is on the TV though - nothing ever is! 

x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

omg I make the PCOS/PCSO spelling error on my incidents ALL THE TIME!! So you were a SOCO? Bet that was a lot less exciting than CSI :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

You get a lot of stick press wise but so do the police - We tend to go hand in hand so we may as well be united on here hahaha Christmas Day Babies hahaha!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

DragonMummy said:


> omg I make the PCOS/PCSO spelling error on my incidents ALL THE TIME!!

:rofl: 

Yes it was a lot less exciting than CSI that's for sure !! Mainly boring jobs, but I still loved it - most days!! 

Rudeollie yeh I bet you get sick of the press slagging you all off all the time! 

Yay I want a Christmas day baby sooo much! Lets get that BFP!! x x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Its great when you enjoy your job isnt it??
But its more fun on here when I sing my PMA song hahaha PMA PMA ALL THE WAY ITS PMA!!!!!! yipeeeee! Hahaha SO just made that up on the spot - How cool am I???? Hahaha We are gonna do it this month PMA baby!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> But its more fun on here when I sing my PMA song hahaha PMA PMA ALL THE WAY ITS PMA!!!!!! yipeeeee! Hahaha SO just made that up on the spot - How cool am I???? Hahaha We are gonna do it this month PMA baby!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl: I just sang that in my head to the tune of Jingle Bells! Got Xmas on the brain now! 

Right, I'm off to bed, soooo tired I need an early night! :sleep:

DragonMummy I hope your night goes smoothly and there's no big emergencies! :wacko:

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Night night SBB!!!!!!! Speak to you soon.....Dont let the clomid or my catchy song keep you up tonight xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

YAY!!! Am hoping for a Christmas baby too - although mine would be early December as I have to have elective cesarian and they tend to do them at 38 weeks I understand.


PMA is back. Can you tell?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hell yeah Dragon, Let get the pma revved up for this month and spread it around hahaha PMA muckspreading! Yipee!!!!!!!!!!! 
Well my DH cant stay awake so Im been forced off the laptop to go watch most haunted live in bed hahaha
Sweet BFP dreams to all and to all a goodnight! xxx Well mainly you Dragon darling xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

nunight honey xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Pma pma clomid all the waaaay
oh what fun it is to bfp for christmas daaay hey!


----------



## SBB

DragonMummy said:


> Pma pma clomid all the waaaay
> oh what fun it is to bfp for christmas daaay hey!

Oh no I'll never sleep with this going round in my head now :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## mrsmab

HAHA!!! ROFL!!
You girlies are making me laugh! Love the songs tho! Think I may be singing them tonight!
Iv been getting cramps again all evening so not convinced that im guna get a BFP this month but we will see!! Might test anyway! LOL!
We worked out that it will be early December if we do - On my Grandads Bday we think! hehe!!
Anyone else due to test? 
xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

I like to feel I am providing a service...


----------



## Rudeollie

DragonMummy said:


> Pma pma clomid all the waaaay
> oh what fun it is to bfp for christmas daaay hey!

Hahaha I can see my little song will make it to number one at this rate!
Good follow up Dragon hahaha!!!
Enjoy your sleeps xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

mrsmab said:


> HAHA!!! ROFL!!
> You girlies are making me laugh! Love the songs tho! Think I may be singing them tonight!
> Iv been getting cramps again all evening so not convinced that im guna get a BFP this month but we will see!! Might test anyway! LOL!
> We worked out that it will be early December if we do - On my Grandads Bday we think! hehe!!
> Anyone else due to test?
> xxx

Mabs anything from you yet??? I do hope its not AF! xxx
Dont think anyone else is due to test at the mo, we're all waiting on or have just had ov! xx


----------



## SBB

:hi: ladies! 

Well I had the song in my head trying to get to sleep lol! Thankfully it's gone now! 

I think since starting the Clomid I have started tossing and turning in my sleep a bit more... But that's ok, it's not the worst side effect by the sounds of it! 

Hope everyone is ok :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi SBB! The sleep is the worse part I find.....Totall restless sleep! But we'd best get used to it hadnt we cos I imagine when we get those BFP we'll be getting less sleep! Hahaha!
Well Ive a busy day so wont be around much.....I hope I dont miss any BFPS (MrsMab!) Hahaha
Everyone have a lovely day wont you??? xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone- how is everyone today?? Nothing to report here still....


----------



## kelly brown

hi ladies i have been ttc for ages now like 3 years no joys other than 2 losses did you all ask to be put on clomid or did GP just do it we have had test etc been told all is ok but it just is not happening any ideas as i no clomid is meant to be better as you produce more egg so there is more of a chance with the sperm meeting the egg ;-) thanks girlie's xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Kelly- you need to ask to be referred to the hospital. You should then get to see an F.S- they will prescribe Clomid if they think it will help. You should have no problem getting referred after 3 years of TTC xxx


----------



## kelly brown

i have been to the hospital had bloods done and scans on tubes womb cervix etc hubby just had sperm tested they said i am all good so if his sperm is ok we will find out next week ill ask to go on them i think x


----------



## SBB

:hi: Babyloulou!

Hi Kelly, personally I just asked my doc about it, she used to be a FS I think so she was happy to prescribe it (I have long cycles, up to 65 days). I know most docs won't prescribe it though, they will want to refer you. But as Babyloulou says you should have no trouble getting referred as you've been TTC 3yrs.

I'm assuming you've tried most things? Have you tried softcups? Lots of the ladies on here have had success with them 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi SBB- how are you? I didn't get chance to come on much yesterday and haven't caught up on the posts yet! I saw that Mabs was about to test- so we may have another BFP here soon!! Anything happening with you?


----------



## SBB

I hope there will be a BFP!!! 

Not much happening here - taken my 3rd Clomid last night, I've really only had one mood swing (which TBH is not unusual for me anyway!) and a little bit of tossing and turning in my sleep - so it's all fine so far! 

Can't wait to ovulate! Just looked at your chart - when are you due to Ovulate?? 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all today done another test to day its much darker i only suposed to ovulat today acording to my ovulation calander heres the pic geting bad pains today like labour pains in my back xxx :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0036.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DragonMummy

morning ladies.... well, afternoon now but have not been up long so it feels like morning. How are we all today? Am trying soooo hard not to symptom spot, I really am, but when you wake up with watery mouth and heaving it does rather make you feel like your body WANTS you to get excited.... Which I resent...


----------



## DragonMummy

do another test later Caz - bet it's fully positive by then! (or do what I did and get the CB digi ones - there's no squinting then, just "yes" or "no" - muuuuch easier as ic's can be so temperamental)


----------



## caz & bob

i will hun il post it later i think i will order a digital one in a min off the net babymad going to get some perseed to but i hope i get a bfp this month i have been bding since i was cd 6 so hope im well coverd this month haha and i have been keeping my legs up for 20 minutes xxx :) xxxx


----------



## SBB

Caz you should try softcups - much easier than legs up for 20mins!! Hopefully you won't need them of course and will get your BFP! 

Dragonmummy I agree, I love the CB digital OPKS, I get false +ves on line ones all the time... 
I see your cycle one of Clomid too - I hope you get your BFP!!!


----------



## caz & bob

ty hun i hope i do this month i was thinking of useing them but im scred in case they get stuck in hun haha xx :) xx


----------



## babyloulou

SBB- I am not sure about ovulation- it hasn't happened so far this month. The first cycle I ovulated on CD14, the second cycle is was CD18. Nothing so far this cycle. I am starting to lose hope!!


----------



## mrsmab

Rudeollie said:


> mrsmab said:
> 
> 
> HAHA!!! ROFL!!
> You girlies are making me laugh! Love the songs tho! Think I may be singing them tonight!
> Iv been getting cramps again all evening so not convinced that im guna get a BFP this month but we will see!! Might test anyway! LOL!
> We worked out that it will be early December if we do - On my Grandads Bday we think! hehe!!
> Anyone else due to test?
> xxx
> 
> Mabs anything from you yet??? I do hope its not AF! xxx
> Dont think anyone else is due to test at the mo, we're all waiting on or have just had ov! xxClick to expand...



Hey girls!
Hope everyone is ok! Sorry I havnt had a chance to come on today earlier, has been hectic all day. Well, i didnt really sleep last night, and when I did just kept dreaming about a BFP! lol! Woke up and felt reallly tearful and have barely been able to stop crying all day! :sad2:
Anyway, I tested first thing this morning and it was a big, massive :bfn:
which made me even worse! GRRRR! lol!
Im crying writing this and really wish i knew why cuz I feel like a total wimp! LOL!
anyway, she is due tomorrow according to my FS (as OV'd 13 days ago today!) but my cycles usedto be irregular anyway, have had no spotting which I used to get etc. Dont know if its partly to do with Clomid making my body react differently to things tho.
Anyway, watch this space and im guna leave it a few days and see what happens now!

How is everyone else today?

xxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Mabs - Sorry it was a no today but there's still time to go! It aint over til AF shows. Hugs to cheer you up xxx

Well Im on briefly as my and DH have bought lots of yummy stuff from m & s and are having a not ttc evening......Getting stretchy crampy pains in my right hand side so I REALLY hope its a nice follicle growing......FX!

Lou, Im so sorry youve not had your line yet - ANything showing on your temps???


----------



## mrsmab

Thanks huni!
Have a lovely evening!
xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

SBB said:


> Dragonmummy I agree, I love the CB digital OPKS, I get false +ves on line ones all the time...
> I see your cycle one of Clomid too - I hope you get your BFP!!!


Thanks - you too! I shall be watching with interest! xx


----------



## SBB

Hi Ladies, I'm signing off for the evening too - just about to have some cheesecake! Yummy! 

MrsMab I'm sorry you've had such a crappy day - I really hope AF doesn't arrive and you get your BFP... :hugs: 

RudeOllie enjoy your lovely M&S food! 

Babyloulou I don't know why it wouldn't have happened yet, but I'm very new to Clomid... Hopefully you will get your +OPK soon and a temp rise... 

Thanks Dragonmummy - I would love to get my BFP on my first cycle of Clomid - that would be amazing! But we'll see.... 

Caz - Lol the softcup won't get stuck I promise.... When I first got mine I looked at it and said 'what the f**k?!!' but actually they're fine to use, really comfortable.. 

Anyway, have a lovely evening everyone :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

think i will stick with keepng my leg up haha scared xxx :) xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

caz & bob said:


> think i will stick with keepng my leg up haha scared xxx :) xxx

Im with you Caz! Those things frighten me! Hahaha Silly I know but I got TSS off a tampon once and it almost killed me so Im keeping away from things that arent human going in that area hahaha!


----------



## mrsmab

caz & bob said:


> think i will stick with keepng my leg up haha scared xxx :) xxx

Im also with you Caz!! They scare the hell out of me! x


----------



## SBB

Lol you lot!! Seriously they're fine! :rofl: I do understand though I mean they look really scary! And after TSS Rudeollie I don't blame you at all. 

I have a clomid question: 
TMI WARNING!!!
I have got loads of really white, chunky/clumpy CM - It's been for the last 2 days (so since starting Clomid). I haven't checked my CM for a whole cycle yet so don't know if it's normal for me... 
There is no itch, but I guess it could be a yeast infection. Is this a side effect of Clomid? Has anyone else had it? I read the leaflet but there's nothing in there about it... 

Any help much appreciated :flower: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Ive had it honey but its hard to say cos i'm doing the green tea and grapefruit diet....So its thick but stretchy.....Which is needed for your clomid cm as it dries it up...Keep an eye on it and if it starts to get uncomfy its prob a reaction/infection and might need some caneston stuff xx
Aww hope you is ok SBB xxx PMA PMA all the way hahahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

Thanks hun, it's really not uncomfortable at all, I just thought it was normal but posted in TTC and someone said it sounds like a yeast infection. I had clumpy CM before AF as well... 

I think it's fine but will see what it does in the next couple of days then maybe talk to doc if it doesn't go.... 

PMA all the way lol!!! 

x x x 

x x x x


----------



## mrsmab

I had it too huni! Have had it nearly all the way through this cycle (1st clomid cycle!). 
Think its normal huni but agree with ollies advice
xxx


----------



## SBB

Thanks Mab! Sounds like it's a clomid thing then! 

I'll see how it goes - will let you know! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've had loads of White CM on clomid too- got loads at the moment as a matter of fact!


----------



## SBB

Great I'm glad it's normal on Clomid then! 

Thanks girls :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

SBB said:


> Great I'm glad it's normal on Clomid then!
> 
> Thanks girls :hugs:
> 
> x x x

:kiss: No probs honey!!!! Just watching pineapple dance on sky one..............pmsl at it!!!! xxxx:haha:


----------



## SBB

My friend told me about that but I haven't seen it! I'm watching the break up with jennifer anniston... But Theres more than an hour left and I'm tired!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Give up now........Jenny cant do films Im afraid - She was Friends only imho! Hahaha SOme bits are fun tho but urgh hahahaha Watch pineapple if you ever get chance, my DH isnt homophobic(2 BF got married the other weekend) but ott gay men make him turn the tv over apart from on this show ITs sooooo funny!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhiansweet84

Hiya ladies...been away for a few days. Bet no one noticed :(

I had my hospital appointment yesterday and the doc looked at my progesterone levels and said they were too high to just be ovulating and that I am miscarrying. Hubby's sperm was fine! I also told him(tmi sorry) that the night before we had had intercourse and when I went to the toilet there was brownish jelly on the tissue and a (tmi again sorry) cloudy, jelly bean shape, lump of jelly with brown lines in it. He said that;s the rest of the miscarriage leaving my body. I am soooooo gutted! That's 3 months we've gotten pregnant on clomid and 3 miscarriages.

I been crying so much, my body is rejecting our babies :(
I know that there must be abnormalities blah da blah de blah......but why is this happening??? There is no answer!

Sorry girls, just needed to get it off my chest.

How is everyone else doing? Any BFPs on here lately? xx


----------



## Rudeollie

awww honey i am so sorry....Youre not like Hedgewich are you????? - she was similiar but had graves disease...... check her story out on here.....Big hugs honey pie, and we did miss you......xxxx


----------



## rhiansweet84

Not sure about hedgewitch but I already have a son whos nearly 4. It took us nearly 3 years to concieve him and it's been 2 1/2 years this time around trying for another :(


----------



## mrsmab

Ahh huni! sorry to hear about everything! So sad!
Sending big hugs your way huni.
xxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi Rhian, sorry to hear about your mc, it is hard enough with one, three must be hideous. Are they all very early like this one? Are they going to investigate or are they just leaving you to it with the clomid?


----------



## mrssunshine78

awww rhian i'm so sorry, are they going to do some investigations? :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

I'm so sorry Rhian- hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aw so sorry hun i have got some horibule pains in my admon its like presser feeling xxx :) xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Well girls I have done an opk again this just now and it is nearly positive- this has been happening for the last couple of days- I keep gettingnear positives then the next one is blank again! Driving me mad!!!!!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

babyloulou said:


> Well girls I have done an opk again this just now and it is nearly positive- this has been happening for the last couple of days- I keep gettingnear positives then the next one is blank again! Driving me mad!!!!!!!

Oh Lou thats rubbish - Still nothing genuine?!?!?!
Anything happened temp wise hun???


----------



## SBB

Hi girls! 

Rhian, I'm so sorry about your MC. I am new in Clomid club so don't know your history or anything, and this may not be remotely helpful (or you prob already know about it) but I was reading about ladies who suffer from recurrent MCs taking 'baby' low dose aspirin. As it thins the blood it can prevent clots, which apparently can cause recurrent early MCs. It might be worth mentioning it to your FS and see if they think it's worth a shot. I really really hope you get the help you need and the next one is successful :hugs: 

RudeOllie you were right about the Break Up - gave up and went to bed lol!! 

BabyLouLou - get some Clearblue digitals if you can afford it? I love them! I haven't POAS for several days so I did one this morning! I know I'm still taking Clomid but I was just curious lol! Anyway, it was negative, and I read the leaflet and Clomid doesn't affect them :yipee: so I can start POAS really early!! 

Mrsmab is there any update from you? 

Nothing new from me, apart from the POAS!! :haha:

x x x x :hugs: x x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha SBB, I really dont blame you for giving up. I wish I had done tho cos the ending just annoyed the heck out of me hahaha! And i remember the night we watched it soo well cos me and DH nearly broke up after he drunkly dropped a stinky curry over my cream carpet!!! Hahaha I was not amused!

Loving the poas action - I did one last night too, just to see and sure enough BLANK! Hahaha But i'm just glad I am doing something now

Rhian - Sorry hun I missed your post back last night....Hope your feeling a little bit better today xxx

Well Ive got some chores to do and major sky+ catch up!!!! Fun fun fun xxx


----------



## SBB

Lol I wouldn't be amused about that either!! 

I have got chores etc to do too... been putting it off but I'd better get on with it! 
Have a lovely day x x x


----------



## babyloulou

No temps not doing anything at the moment either! I am going to another in a couple of hours - fingers crossed it gets darker this time!

Anyone else got anything to report today? Any more news Mabs?


----------



## SBB

Babylou if you look at your last chart you had a little dip just before OV, similar to todays dip so it might be today/tomorrow? 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks SSB- fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Got my fingers crossed for you to Lou! Its so frustrating isnt it!

Well done my chores super dooper fast and chilling out now. Had a txt from my MIL asking for us to get together next friday for a big family drunken debarcle.....BUT we're not drinking which will raise suspicions - AND if the clomid works this month I should start with horrible pain on friday from ov!!!!!!!! So will just want to be in my bed, curled in a ball! What do we suggest I say???????


----------



## SBB

Say now you're already busy... 

Being sober in a room full of drunk people, who are constantly asking why you're not drinking is going to be no fun! And if you say yes now, by the time it comes around you'll probably be regretting it!! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

If you do go say you are on antibiotics (for toothache, earache- take your pick)!! Or say you have to drive xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks girlies xxx DH is having a think about it...........He hates not seeing his family but at the same times doesnt want me in pain staying at someones house. I suggested them coming here. That way if I do get ill, I can just go to bed.


----------



## babyloulou

Can't you send oh and say you're ill? X


----------



## Rudeollie

I said that but he wont leave me........The pain I got the other month was so bad he almost whipped me off to a&e!

Forgot to say Im LOVING the cough medicine Lou (!) Its yet another horrid tasting thing to add to the list hahaha


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! I don't actually mind the taste of the Boots one to be honest- some of the others are foul! Sainburys and Tescos ones taste of black cherry! Yuck! The strange thing about the boots one is that the medicine is actually stretchy like EWCM. You can stretch the medicine between your fingers- but all the other brands I've tried are all very runny!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha I hadnt noticed that - I will have a go on my next dose! 
Just been trying to find anything to help the lining so its nice and thick for implantation but can only find that viagra!?!?!? helps - I really dont wanna try that hahaha!

I hate feeling stuff going on inside and not knowing what is happening......And I really hate the situation been out of my control. Argh!!!!! Ttc is hard xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I think raspberry leaf tea is the thing mainly used for the lining- but there are so many contradictory reports about it that I haven't bothered! The other thing really good for lining is Selenium. Brazil nuts are packed with selenium! Most people say you only need about four nuts a day. They're good for sperm too x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah I opted to not go down the raspberry route. But I didnt know about brazil nuts!
Bonus though cos DH is already munching on them and I have been too (just cos I like them!) Great stuff!
Youre a advice guru lou xxx


----------



## babyloulou

That's what 5+years ttc does xx :winkwink:


----------



## SBB

Wow I need to catch up - I'm just going to go and eat some Brazil nuts!! 

So the cough medicine - is that to thin the CM? Does it work? Which one is best!? 

Thanks! x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes it's to help create ewcm. The best one is boots own brand chesty cough- you want the one that has guafinisen as the only active ingredient xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Boots must be rubbing their hands together with us lot hahaha! They must look at the stock level for that stuff and think WOW lots of chesty coughs out there! Hahaha!

Ive come out in lots of little bright red spots. I never get spots so am hoping it means my normones are having a surge! FX!

Lou - Have you tested again yet?? xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I've been spotty since the first clomid cycle- still am too! Yes I tested again and theline has gone again!!!!! I'm so confused this cycle! I hate it! I haven't got the moods, sore boobs or anything either- so maybe it's not worked :-(


----------



## Rudeollie

babyloulou said:


> I've been spotty since the first clomid cycle- still am too! Yes I tested again and theline has gone again!!!!! I'm so confused this cycle! I hate it! I haven't got the moods, sore boobs or anything either- so maybe it's not worked :-(

:hugs: Aw Lou, I know what you mean. Last month I had loads of symptoms but it hadnt worked and its horrible. We're putting ourselves through so much and when it doesnt work its really disheartening.
BUT there is still time for it to happen..........:thumbup:


----------



## samfitz

good afternoon girls nothing much to report had some slight cramping an cm an my temp has gone right up today so not sure what to make of that hope your all ok x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Sam - Temp rise sounds good, fx its keeps up honey and it might be your BFP!!!!
Im just about to have my lovely(!) green tea.....Blurgh! Hahaha


----------



## samfitz

i tried green tea yuck it tastes like earth im a right tea belly but it has to be pg wi 2 sugars an milk im a yorkshire lass x x


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Yes it's to help create ewcm. The best one is boots own brand chesty cough- you want the one that has guafinisen as the only active ingredient xxx

Thanks hun I'm going to get some of this tomorrow!! 

x x x


----------



## mrsmab

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is ok?
Didnt know bout the cough medicine thing! Will have to try that
So, Iv been getting loads of cramps and have had backache all day today but at the minute, no sign of the witch!!
Fingers crossed! But still think she might get me. Maybe the FS got my ovulation day wrong. 
Havnt been crying like a wimp all day today so feel a bit better that way! lol!
xxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Sam - I think its like seaweed. I let it cool then neck it back without breathing hahaha! Its not a choice thing believe me!

Mrsmabs - Good girl keep up the PMA. Its not over til she arrives and I hope she doesnt. I would like a few BFP's on here this cycle! xxx

SBB - Try get some medicine tomorrow as you should only take it before ov.....I started it yesterday and will take it for a week. Something to do with stopping the egg from sticking in there xxx


----------



## SBB

Glad you are feeling better Mrsmabs! Still got FX for you! 

Thanks Ollie I will just take it before OV, along with the EPO. Doc has also prescribed me that estrogen tablet to take to help with the CM - lol with all these things I should have loads of the stuff!!! 

MY boobs hurt and feel bigger (OH isn't complaining!) I guess this is a side effect of the clomid? To be honest compared with the other side effect possibilities it seems great! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

You should take the medicine from 5 days before you think you will ov andcarry on until the day after you do x


----------



## caz & bob

cd16 what dpo is that xx ;) xx


----------



## babyloulou

It depends what day you ovulate caz xxx


----------



## caz & bob

yesterday hun xx :) xx wi


----------



## caz & bob

yesterday hun xx :) xx will i be 1 then xx


----------



## caz & bob

yesterday hun xx :) xx will i be 1 then xx


----------



## mrsmab

that does indeed make you 1 DPO huni! xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

evening all - how is everyone?

Have been getting mild AF cramps on and off all day and was sick last night and nearly sick again today. I am absolutely certain that it is the clomid messing with my head, but it is making me hopeful. And i don't want to GET hopeful. I just want to forget about it for another week....


----------



## caz & bob

ty hun i thourght it was hope you feel much better tomorrow hun xxx :) xxx


----------



## rhiansweet84

mrssunshine78 said:


> awww rhian i'm so sorry, are they going to do some investigations? :hugs:

No not doing any investigations yet. They've given me another 2 months of clomid and then they'll begin the investigations. Driving us insane.
x


----------



## mrsmab

DragonMummy said:


> evening all - how is everyone?
> 
> Have been getting mild AF cramps on and off all day and was sick last night and nearly sick again today. I am absolutely certain that it is the clomid messing with my head, but it is making me hopeful. And i don't want to GET hopeful. I just want to forget about it for another week....


Hi huni!
I know exactly how you feel! Thats how I have been since I OV'd!
its really hard to forget about it. Try and keep busy if you can!
I have been feeling sick since 10DPO so it cud be a clomid thing.
Hope you get your :bfp: soon!!
xxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Mab still got them crossed for you my love xxx

Rhian - hugs darling, wish i could help u more xx What about baby aspirin? xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

PS Dragon............oooooh exciting stuff! FX for u too xxxx


----------



## mrsmab

Rudeollie said:


> Mab still got them crossed for you my love xxx
> 
> Rhian - hugs darling, wish i could help u more xx What about baby aspirin? xxx

Thanks huni! Still no sign, but still some cramps and feeling really bloated and fat tonight!! I dunt look very attractive today!! 

FX for a BFP soon, have been having dreams about 1 every night this week!
Hubby is getting desperate for a LO now! lol!

FX for everyone else!

xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck mrsmab- hope this is your BFP xx


----------



## VickyLou

Hiya gilrs how are you all?

Ive stayed away these last couple of days cause ive been feeling very hopeful and im trying to get it out my head. I dont want to set myself up for a fall. Im 4 dpo today i think so obviously no symptoms as yet. Had a few af like cramps earlier but nothing major.
Trying not to gte my hopes up this month but i dont no if i have another cycle in me....

I just want a little bean now. I keep getting angry thinking when will it be my turn, then in my next thought im excited and thinking this round has worked. Grrrrrr i hate it.

Lou lou i see still no positive for you? sorry chick. I hope it comes soon for you. xx

Ollie whats new with you? any side affects? Close to Ov now? Hope its not too bad when the little eggy is released.

Hope everyone else is good. Hopefully plenty of BFP's this month.

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Vicky - Not much from me, bad nights sleep due to odd right ovary action and this morning I feel sick so think Ive got some silly bug thats been going round! Not happy at all........Just hope its over with for the weekend when Im due to start bd'ing ov'ing and driving myself nuts trying to catch the egg! Hahaha

We all know how you feel too honey xxx Its horrible this ttc....So hard the nearer you get to AF. I have my fingers crossed for you tho xxx


----------



## SBB

Morning ladies! 

Hi VickyLou, sorry you have been feeling a bit crap, I will keep my fingers crossed that we'll be seeing a :bfp: in a few days from you!! 

Hi Ollie! I had a crappy nights sleep too.... 

Just wondering, my doc told me to take my clomid CD5-10 _Inclusive_, I thought I'd finished last night but today is CD10 so I need to take another one. That's 6 tablets - I thought it was only 5 you were meant to take?? How many do you ladies take? 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

5 tablets for me honey, days 2-6......Ive never seen more than that. I may be wrong of course but I'd maybe double check, after some more responses on here of course.
As I said I could be wrong and wouldnt want you calling the doc and getting told off for second guessing him hahaha xxx

Sorry you had a pants night sleep too, but it will be worth it (my mantra at the moment!)


----------



## SBB

It will be worth it! And when we get our BFPs and have huge bumps, we won't be able to sleep anyway because it'll be too difficult to get comfortable, and then the baby will come, and then there's def no sleep - so all this is just training!! They probably put something in the Clomid to test us and make sure we can handle it!! 

I have to nip in to pick up my other prescription, so will see if my doc is there and ask her if she meant for me to take 5 or 6.... 

Hang on, I've just looked at the box again, it says: 
ONE to be taken DAILY for *five *days from day five to ten inclusive blah blah blah.... 

So I think it's just 5 and she's worked the days out wrong!!

Thanks hun x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha SBB that made me chuckle. Testing us.....Well by cirkey I will pass this test so they'd better get ready to give me my BFP! Hahaha

Good that you've got your tablets sorted hun xxx Now youre in the waiting game like me! x

I really want to go home so I can be sick hahaha Feel lousy! BUT I cant as its financial year end and I have got soo much to get sorted out! Poor me xxx


----------



## SBB

Ah hun I hope you feel better :hugs: 

I've got to go out all day now, mostly driving - boring! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

SBB said:


> Ah hun I hope you feel better :hugs:
> 
> I've got to go out all day now, mostly driving - boring!
> 
> x x x

Thanks hun :hugs: 

Hope your day goes super fast for you then :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone. How is everyone today? I still have no positive OPK- I hate this crap!!

How are you this morning Ollie?

Have we got any sniffs of a BFP from anyone yet?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Lou....what on earth is happening with you??? Right Im going to shout to your ovaries now......."Look ovaries - just cut this crap out. Do what is itended of you and ovulate! Its not hard, clomids there to help you so just do it ok?? " Phew, sore throat now!!! xxx

Still feeling sick, and this right side is hurting now rather than been uncomfy but its only day 9 so must be clomids evil tricks!


----------



## caz & bob

hi grils how are you today i have bloating ness again today dont no what it is xx :) xx


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha thanks Ollie!! Let's hope the stubborn bitches listen!!

I am honestly starting to think that it hasn't worked this month. I am booking my progesterone test for Friday (as I go on holiday for a week on Sunday)- it will show crap low levels and then by the time I get back hopefully I will be able to sort out moving up to 100mg!

I think the pains are a good sign- I had them awfully the first two cycles (and the clomid worked) - I haven't had them much at all this cycle and it hasn't worked! I also havent had any moodiness yet at all! That is a big sign to me that it's not working! So I think the side effects (although really annoying) are a really good sign!!


----------



## Rudeollie

You're welcome honey....I just hope it works for you. But if its doesnt at least you have a nice break away coming up and a good plan of action for when you get back xxx

I reeeeally hope the blooming thing works this month. Last month was sooo frustrating so I know how your going to be feeling xxx


----------



## babyloulou

It's just so annoying!! You can sort of understand it not working for the first cycle but once it's already worked a couple of times you never then think it will just STOP working!! It's so annoying- I'll probably have to take Provera or Notheristerone again as well to induce a period now!!

I have got quite bad ovary pains starting in the last half an hour or so though- after telling you earlier they hadn't really been here this cycle! Still blank OPKs though and low temps - so I think it's just evil Clomid f*cking with me!


----------



## Rudeollie

God I really hope its not clomid messing round with you honey xxx Its sooo sh*tty on this sometimes!
Hard as it is, but try to think about your lovely holiday thats coming up very soon....Some good r & r for you and DH. xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I am glad I've got that to look forward to- might take my mind off it a bit! Plus if I haven't ovulated then I won't be in the TWW so I can drink!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

There you go......A little bit of extra good for your hols then xxx Im sure it will take your mind off things. Sometimes we need time away from it to sort ourselves out.
I know I felt that way in November and we went away for 3 nights to a cottage. Sorted my noggin out good and proper xxx It will be our turns soon tho dont worry xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I do hope so! How great it would be if we could re-read this page in a few months time and laugh!


----------



## Rudeollie

We will laugh and laugh but probably only after they are born..hahaha After we manage to get pg we'll be [email protected] ourselves about what going on in there then hahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god- I'd be terrible!! :wacko: I'll worry about that WHEN we get there though! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Haha yeah lets just get our bfp's first and take it from there!

Just about to do my wii workout again. DH is been good too and has gone to footi training.............He is determind to get his boys raring to go xxx


----------



## caz & bob

i hun how are you today i love training i go one the bike alots for good ride my fella runs alot and we bothe go the gym xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

I find it really helps cnntrol the rages and stress the clomid and ttc cause......And it keeps me trim so double bonus!


----------



## caz & bob

haha i no ye i carnt do with out it not been today because its raining and i have been really bloated all day and my bbs and nipples are really sore but i will be going 2morrow if i feel ok xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

I hope the sore boobs and nips are you building up for a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

i hope it is to because i said this is my month in my head haha but trying not to think about it to much xx :) xx


----------



## mrsmab

Hi girls! 
Hope your all ok!
Loulou, hope its not the clomid! Im sure your body will work out soon huni!
How are ollie?
Caz, Liking the PMA!
Nothing to report my way today, just the same as yesterday. Couple of twinges mostly in my right side and lots of CM (which is still puzzling me a little!)
No sign of AF yet! so she is officially 1 day late!!! 
any ideas what I should do guys?
Dunt wana test and waste the last one in the cupboard, and dunt wana get disheartened when it says BFN! 
Was thinking I might wait till fri or sat and if she hasnt arrived, review it then!
xxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Mabs - Great news AF hasnt arrived yet.....I'd do as youve said, leave it a little bit longer before you test again......I hope its just a shy little egg! FX!
Im ok, twinges in my sides. God I hope it means Im in the running this month! xxx
Knackered tonight so going to bed soon. WIll be back about 9ish so hope someones around xxx


----------



## SBB

Mabs lots of CM is a symptom! You've got more willpower than me, I'd have pee'd on loads of sticks by now!! I really hope af stays away x x x


----------



## VickyLou

Hey girls

Thanks ollie and sbb for the support. Hope the pains dont get any worse ollie. Fingers crossed its the clomid gearing you up for ovulation..... xxx

Still no change with me, still feeling rubbish and extremely tired today. Just wish it was the 7th april now so af can come or stay away.

On a positive note though i went to the docs today and she gave me a blood test form so i can aleast but my mind at rest about ov next week when the results arrive. OH also got a refurral for another sperm test (as im convinced theres something wrong lol he had them tested 3 years ago) 

Hope the rest of you are all good, Lou lou hope ov happens for you soon and if i dont speak to u before have a lovely holiday. Wish i was going on holiday lol

xx


----------



## NurseKel

Mrsmab, sounds very promising! Before I got my BFP I had loads of white, lotiony CM. So much that I kept running to the bathroom thinking I had started AF. LOL Fingers crossed for you honey!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

NurseKel I seen you on here and wanted to come say hey!! How are you and the bump doing?? I have a new plan this month..."Mel" plan and the smep. I also bought a new mattress!! LOL. I hope this gets me a BFP before the FS in April. Glad to see you!! Can I add you as a friend so I can keep up with you??


----------



## NurseKel

Hey there girlie! So good to see you! I knew you were taking a break from the Clomid craziness. I have heard good things about the SMEP so hopefully you'll have some luck with it. New mattress sounds awesome. The hubby and I were laughing at ours the other day. It has gotten quite squeky and we said it must be from all the BD'ing we were doing. LMAO! I hope that combination gets you a BFP and I'm so happy you and DH worked things out. The bean and I are doing great now that the sickness has all passed. I had my 12 week scan last Thursday and everything looked good. Of course you can add me as a friend. I am the worst about that. I tend to forget you can add people to a list on here.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So glad to hear all is going so well for you!! I have started on soy. I hear that it is similiar to clomid and I am taking it cd3-7 along with evening primrose oil, b6, baby aspririn. I hope this works. Otherwise I am off the the FS to see about injectables on the 20th of April


----------



## NurseKel

I have heard good things about Soy also. Sounds like you have some good plans in place. Other than the Clomid I didn't really do much except check CM. I never got around to the temping part but I have seen so many ladies on here that just get too consumed with it and it seems to cause a lot of stress for some of them. Hopefully you won't have to go to the FS but at least if it comes to that you already have a start in that direction.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

To be honest that is why I didn't start doing my temps right from the beggining because it was one more thing for me to obsess about but now I am worried that even though I always get strong positives on my opks that I may not always be Oing. I know that is silly. I would really like your opinion on something...Af got me on the 26 late in the evening...I only bled for the 27 and light spotting yesterday. Do you think that is not long enough?? I always thought your thickness of lining is what determined your bled length. And to me I wouldn't think my period is long enough for my lining to be really thick enough for the egg to really implant..which is why I have gotten 2 chemicals...sorry for the ramble and for taking over the thread clomid crew!! :)


----------



## NurseKel

I'm not sure of the length of cycle relating to lining thickness. I have Endo so I always had heavy periods that averaged about 5 days. I did notice on the Clomid my periods were much lighter and shorter. I was a little concerned about the Clomid thinning my lining out but it must have been okay cause lil bean burrowed in there good. LOL I just read on here the other day where people were using something to help thicken the lining and make it more "friendly" for pregnancy but I don't remember what it was...duh! I will research and see if I can find anything for you. Sorry I can't be more help. One thought is that the shorter period might affect your LP phase though too. Our bodies are so damn hard to figure out!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

The only thing that has stayed constant is my lp. I can O on cd12 and get AF 13days later or cd16 and she shows up 13 days later(except the months of my chemicals). So maybe I have nothing to worry about. I thing the B6 also helps with the lining and the baby asprin promotes blood to the uterous. I am learning so much lately!! LOL thanks for your help I appreciate it


----------



## bells1980

Hi there all you gorgeous gals
I am at my wits end and need some advice. I had a blighted ovum diagnosed at my 12 week scan in April 2009. After this my cycles were all over the place & it was obvious I was having trouble with ovulation (spotting throughout cycle). After multiple blood tests, many months and much pushing from me, my Dr refered me onto a O&G (obs and Gyn). He (on the first visit!) said I wasn't ovulating on my own so started me on Clomid 50mg. 1st cycle I had the 21day pregesterone levels all was good. Cycle two seemed to go swimmingly - Hubby had his SA done - all normal. So this last month (March 3rd cycle) I decide to relax a little and not do temps as, after all, I am now ovulating and Hubbys Swimmers got the thumbs up, now I have started with the spotting midcyle again!!! Continuing and getting darker - I am still 7 days out from my period. WTF!!! I called my O&G and can't get into see him till the 19th April - do I continue with 50mg this next cycle or go up to 100mg (don't really want to do this untill I see my O&G). Also can Clomid work one cycle at 50mg then not work next cycle but return to working again the next cycle or do you always have to increase the dose???
Am so confussed, upset and disapointed!!!:cry:


----------



## samfitz

good morning ladies bit nrevous today got an hospital app seems like forever since my last one havent had 21 day bloods done this month so im expecting to get last months results seems like a waste of time to me but will go an see what they have to say if anything well got af cramps an temp has gone right up again today so will have to wait an see only got 4 more days this month has flown for me dont seem 2 mins since my last af hope everyone is well x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Sam - Im liking the sounds of the temp rise!!!! Fingers crossed for you appointment and bloods honey....I cant believe you've not tested yet tho hahaha I would have poas by now hahaha But then again, I hate seeing those bfn's! Good Luck xxx


----------



## samfitz

Rudeollie said:


> Sam - Im liking the sounds of the temp rise!!!! Fingers crossed for you appointment and bloods honey....I cant believe you've not tested yet tho hahaha I would have poas by now hahaha But then again, I hate seeing those bfn's! Good Luck xxx

i tested about half an hour since with ic an bfn x


----------



## samfitz

i heard that opk can pick up pg so i did 2 yesterday an got 2 faint lines so dont no what that means if anything x x


----------



## mrssunshine78

bells1980 said:


> Hi there all you gorgeous gals
> I am at my wits end and need some advice. I had a blighted ovum diagnosed at my 12 week scan in April 2009. After this my cycles were all over the place & it was obvious I was having trouble with ovulation (spotting throughout cycle). After multiple blood tests, many months and much pushing from me, my Dr refered me onto a O&G (obs and Gyn). He (on the first visit!) said I wasn't ovulating on my own so started me on Clomid 50mg. 1st cycle I had the 21day pregesterone levels all was good. Cycle two seemed to go swimmingly - Hubby had his SA done - all normal. So this last month (March 3rd cycle) I decide to relax a little and not do temps as, after all, I am now ovulating and Hubbys Swimmers got the thumbs up, now I have started with the spotting midcyle again!!! Continuing and getting darker - I am still 7 days out from my period. WTF!!! I called my O&G and can't get into see him till the 19th April - do I continue with 50mg this next cycle or go up to 100mg (don't really want to do this untill I see my O&G). Also can Clomid work one cycle at 50mg then not work next cycle but return to working again the next cycle or do you always have to increase the dose???
> Am so confussed, upset and disapointed!!!:cry:


i would def wait until you see your dr before increasing your dose. Not really sure about the other stuff sorry 
xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooh Sam go get a fr test! Im very very excited now. Yep opks can detect pg's!!!! xxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Morning ladies

hope everyone is well

i never get to come on here that often, so has there been any good news??

my af is due tomorrow, and judging by how i feel today it'll def arrive, i'm really getting so fed up of ttc my cycles are like clockwork, i just wish that one month it wouldn't arrive and i'd have a lovely bfp!

got my appt 2 wks on thurs and will hopefully be trying iui in may :cry: really didn't want this, but looks like it may be my only option


good luck sam - it sounds quite promising!!

xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey mrssunshine.....I have to say Im with you on the iui. If I dont ov this month tho I am thinking about just asking to get the iui started and get my bfp.....It will crush me if I dont ov this month either...... Bloody ttc, its so hard isnt it??

I hope your AF doesnt arrive, and the s/e are actually your bfp! xxx

SBB - Anything fun from you???


----------



## samfitz

think i will wait cant be doing with too many bfns in one day might leave it now while saturday x


----------



## Rudeollie

samfitz said:


> think i will wait cant be doing with too many bfns in one day might leave it now while saturday x

You have more patience than me Sam hahaha If I had got 2 lines on an opk I would be screamin! Hahaha

Good luck for Saturday xxx


----------



## samfitz

thanks hun hope clomid treats you good this month it was kind to me not many side effects at all i prob wont notice them next month i will be too busy cos i will be in turkey for 2 weeks not really looking forward too it HATE flying x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Ooooh wow I could do with 2 weeks anywhere but here hahaha Have a fab time, treat yourself to some r & r honey....You deserve it xxx


----------



## SBB

samfitz said:


> i heard that opk can pick up pg so i did 2 yesterday an got 2 faint lines so dont no what that means if anything x x

Hi Sam, I hate to put a downer on it but because LH is always in your system you can get a feint OPK at any time of the month... So unless it's quite a dark line I don't think it really means anything... 

It's still early though hun I hope it's your :bfp: 

:hugs: 

x x x x


----------



## SBB

Ps Sam your chart looks fab! If those temps stay up it'll be triphasic I think which is great! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> SBB - Anything fun from you???

:hi: hun! 

Nothing from me, -OPK this morning, I didn't expect anything else - I'm just too excited I want to ovulate NOW!!! 

I'm really tired, is that a Clomid effect? Last few days just been shattered. 

Took my first estrogen tablet last night, I'll let you ladies know how I get on... 

How you doing Ollie? When are you due to Ovulate I can't remember? You need a ticker so I can stalk you!! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

bells1980 said:


> Hi there all you gorgeous gals
> I am at my wits end and need some advice. I had a blighted ovum diagnosed at my 12 week scan in April 2009. After this my cycles were all over the place & it was obvious I was having trouble with ovulation (spotting throughout cycle). After multiple blood tests, many months and much pushing from me, my Dr refered me onto a O&G (obs and Gyn). He (on the first visit!) said I wasn't ovulating on my own so started me on Clomid 50mg. 1st cycle I had the 21day pregesterone levels all was good. Cycle two seemed to go swimmingly - Hubby had his SA done - all normal. So this last month (March 3rd cycle) I decide to relax a little and not do temps as, after all, I am now ovulating and Hubbys Swimmers got the thumbs up, now I have started with the spotting midcyle again!!! Continuing and getting darker - I am still 7 days out from my period. WTF!!! I called my O&G and can't get into see him till the 19th April - do I continue with 50mg this next cycle or go up to 100mg (don't really want to do this untill I see my O&G). Also can Clomid work one cycle at 50mg then not work next cycle but return to working again the next cycle or do you always have to increase the dose???
> Am so confussed, upset and disapointed!!!:cry:

Hi Hun, 

I think first off I wouldn't change your dose without asking your O&G. You could call the surgery and ask for him to call you to discuss it if he can't fit you in for an actual appointment sooner. 

It's my first month on Clomid so I don't really know about it working one cycle and not the next, but I think a couple of the girls on here have had unsuccessful cycles on it... 

Is it normally this time that you get the midcycle spotting? There's no chance it could be implantation bleeding? :shrug: Or is that just wishful thinking? 


Good luck hun I hope you get it sorted, let us know how you get on x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

SBB said:


> Rudeollie said:
> 
> 
> SBB - Anything fun from you???
> 
> :hi: hun!
> 
> Nothing from me, -OPK this morning, I didn't expect anything else - I'm just too excited I want to ovulate NOW!!!
> 
> I'm really tired, is that a Clomid effect? Last few days just been shattered.
> 
> Took my first estrogen tablet last night, I'll let you ladies know how I get on...
> 
> How you doing Ollie? When are you due to Ovulate I can't remember? You need a ticker so I can stalk you!!
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

I am knackered SBB - Its the clomid Im afraid! But should indicate that its working (I hope!)

Hahaha Im the same with the opk's honey, I must ov soon! Hahaha Im starting bd'ing tonight tho and will do this every other night til AF arrvives....or doesnt :winkwink:

I had a ticker but when I didnt ov last month I didnt bother keeping it on - It just depressed me! :cry:


----------



## samfitz

well got to go get ready for my app will be on here has soon has i get back cya x x


----------



## SBB

Yeh that's fair enough - you don't need the ticker rubbing it in your face! 

I hope the tiredness means it's working... I am lucky to have not had any real side effects but at the same time I'm wondering if that means it's not working! 

I have to go now or I'll be on here all day and I have to get some work done!! 

Catch up later have a lovely day everyone!
x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

samfitz said:


> well got to go get ready for my app will be on here has soon has i get back cya x x

Good luck honey x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone! Good luck at your appointment Sam xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning Lou - Hows things with you??

Ive just started with a squeezing sensation on the underneath of my ribs - Very uncomfy. Its gone all tight round that area and is making me breathe very shallow breaths! Anyone had this?? x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Ive just started with a squeezing sensation on the underneath of my ribs - Very uncomfy. Its gone all tight round that area and is making me breathe very shallow breaths! Anyone had this?? x[/QUOTE]



I've never had that before, but there seems to be a whole load of weird clomid symptoms!!

xx


----------



## Rudeollie

DH is positive that I had this back in Jan but didnt have it in Feb so hopefully it means Im going to ov. FX!

Blooming clomid and its side effects hey! 

I am so bored and tired to day work.......Im munching my new ginger oat cakes -They are delicious.....Will def use these when I get morning sickness hehehe xxx


----------



## megs79

I might try those oat cakes then - have got dreadful morning sickness!
That feeling under your ribs rings a bell with me - I was getting weird feelings all over my abdomen / pelvis area - I put it down to everything 'waking up'!!

Still crossing my fingers for everyone... don't give up on this month yet Lou, I did last month but I ovulated on day 20-ish (maybe later) x x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

megs79 said:


> I might try those oat cakes then - have got dreadful morning sickness!
> That feeling under your ribs rings a bell with me - I was getting weird feelings all over my abdomen / pelvis area - I put it down to everything 'waking up'!!
> 
> Still crossing my fingers for everyone... don't give up on this month yet Lou, I did last month but I ovulated on day 20-ish (maybe later) x x x x

Hi Megs! Good to see you.... 0h no the little ones giving you sickness?? Still they say thats a good sign of a strong bambino so we mustnt grumble xxx :thumbup:

The oak cakes are called Nairn Oatcakes and are on offer in Morrisons (if you have one!!) only 89p for 20! They come in 4 little packets too so perfect for me to pop in my handbag and munch away at!

Glad you think the rib thing is a step in the right direction too. Phew! x


----------



## samfitz

hi im back from app got blood results for last months 21 day bloods an my prog level was 121 he said that it was very good ?


----------



## Rudeollie

Sam thats amazing news!!!!!!!! Anything more than 30/40 is ov.....And thats sooo high. I am very very happy for you xxx (Mid feb my blood was 3.6!)


----------



## samfitz

an that was day 21 so i asked him if that was the day i ov he said possibly but i was sure i ov day 14 he said i mighst have an the levels might have been higher i dont have to go back now for 3 months then i will be getting reffered to sheffield fertility clinic if i have no joy before then that is when i have to pay for treatment x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww honey I have my fx that its doesnt come to that and you get a bfp while on here xxx


----------



## samfitz

i guess while your still popping that little bill ya got hope but my saying is hope springs eternal xx


----------



## fitzy79

Hey Clomid gals!! Just a question I need to ask..looking for a glimmer of hope or reassurance or something...

I have PCOS, as so many of us do, and was prescribed Clomid at the beginning of Feb..

Clomid 50mg with follicle tracking...nothing doing with my crappy follies:nope:

Clomid 100mg with follicle tracking...again thin lining, no budging my even crappier follies...:nope: and :growlmad:

Now I'm waiting on provera induced bleed to take 150mg. Last try before moving onto injections.

So, just wondered if any of you ladies have success stories (not necessarily BFP's but ovulation) on clomid 150 mg following failed cycles on lowere doses??


----------



## Rudeollie

Sorry Fitzy Im only on 50mg and didnt even ov last month so Im useless too! hahaha

BUT I know that many do suceed on higher dose so I have my fingers crossed you will too.....

Great that your been tracked tho so you at least have a small clue as to whats going on. Im left blind each time so havent any ideas until I either roll around in pain from ov'ing or dont! Rubbish! Hahaha


----------



## fitzy79

Thanks Rudeollie...it's such a headwreck isn't it!! I thought I'd pop my clomid and out would pop my lovely ripe eggies ready to be fertilised..no such luck!! It is great to be tracked...I pay for the privilege though. Our public health system in Ireland is a joke so am going private...expensive but will be worth it if get my longed for BFP!!

Are you gonna be upped to 100mg??


----------



## Rudeollie

Well Ive been a bit naughty and got a day 21 blood form from my gps....So if that comes back that I havent ov'd again this month Im ringing the Fs to get me upped.....Sometimes though I think they've stuck me on clomid to shut me up for a few months you know??? DH has low morph and the f/s said the only way we'd ever get pregnant would be ivf or iui.....But I m/c last year so thats not true!

Its the hardest thing in the world to do this ttc!

Its horrid you have to pay due to incompitent health care Argh!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry rudeollie- only just noticed your question from earlier. Nothing really to report here- although I did have a very near positive again late last night- the next one after that was faint again. Then this mornings was faint again- then this afternoon it's almost positive again! I don't think even OPKs are working for me this month!! Stupid bloomin TTC!!! How are your pains? Are your ribs still aching? I had indigestion and heartburn in the second cycle too!

How is everyone else today?- sorry if I've missed any news- I've not had time to read back through all the pages today xxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Im still sore Lou but just getting on with it! My nips have started itching over the past hour too....Along with my giant swollen tummy Im feeling GREAT(!) Hahaha

Sorry the opks are still doing you in. Bloody ttc hey?? xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls im ok to day been for a bike ride my nipples and bbs are still very sore i carnt tuch them and im only 3 dpo today xxx :) xxx


----------



## mrsmab

Hi ladies!!
Uv all been very busy posting today! Think iv caught up but probably missed something! Lol. Still nothing to report my end except for more cramps and backache and being very bloated!! 
Starting to get a bit impatient now so mite not be able to last till weekend to poas, even tho I think af is coming still! 
Tried to ring fs today to get my progesterone result but there was no answer. Fx tho that can get hold of them tomorrow! 
Hope everyone else is ok! 
Xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Fingers crossed you get in touch with the fs Mabs! And still crossed that that AF doesnt turn up!

Im currently eating rainbow drops - Found them in a little sweet shop near us and took me back to been a little one hahha Soo bad but sooo good x


----------



## mrsmab

Rainbow drops!! Yum!! havnt had them for years but totally love them!!


----------



## SBB

Oooooh rainbow drops!! 

I got my boots chesty cough medicine today! 

Sorry can you remind me how much of it you take? I think I'll start tomorrow for 5 days and hopefully will Ov 7 days after the last Clomid... 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

SBB said:


> Oooooh rainbow drops!!
> 
> I got my boots chesty cough medicine today!
> 
> Sorry can you remind me how much of it you take? I think I'll start tomorrow for 5 days and hopefully will Ov 7 days after the last Clomid...
> 
> x x x

Im taking 2 5ml spoonfuls 3x a day inc the day I (hopefully) ov.........I think, if I start getting loads of ewcm then I stop hahaha Dont want too much up there do we?? Im on green tea as well you see hahaha

Yep the drops were great......But set off craving other kiddie sweeties 

Damn the pcos sugar cravings! Hahaha


----------



## SBB

I had some fizzy strawberry laces earlier - yummy!! 

Cool, I'm also on the estrogen so I will take a bit and see how it goes and stop if I'm getting too much!! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Mmmm laces - lovely! I want some white chocolate mice too mmmm hahaha!

DH reckons Im going to ov very soon......My temp dropped from 98.4 to 97.1 this morning......I am sooo nervous now hahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck for the oving ollie-I really hope you do xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

quick question. I am currently on cycle day 23...I didnt ovulate until cycle 18 on clomid...that is kinda late for me....anyway....I had so much CM this cycle....I usually dont get any...It was more than I have ever seen...After O It dried up until today...which is 5 dpo...it is back again. I guess my question is...is this normal? Is it a good sign?


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies how are we all..... 

Loulou hope your body ha ovualted and you have just missed the surge.... Its a night mare i dont know how you do it hun.

Ollie hope your pains ease off soon.

Wel today im rubbish again lol trying not to symptom spot but its so hard. My mood is raging lol, me and oh had a massive row over nothing and im still fuming from it 4 hours later. I just cant shake it off.
My boobs are very very itchy? 
very tired struggleing to stay awake even though i had about 10 hours last night. 
And Af type pain in mt stomach which is constant.

Roll on the 7th.


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Lou - Its not this pain tho so it had best be my sh*tty body gearing up to do something....Im still not convinced!

Vicky - Sorry you've had a bust up. Nothing worse when you're on this stuff. FX the signs are heading towards a bfp!

TTCbaby - Sorry Im no pro on the CM......Im sure its meant to be prett good tho. But Im not 100% xxx


----------



## natp18

Hi lovely ladys

just a quick update as I haven't been able to post sooner due to my laptop getting a virus argh. Hope this message makes sense as I a m trying to type from my mobile lol.
Anyway for those who don't know my situation , I Am on my first cycle of clomid 50 mg which was taken cd 2 to 6 . I am currently on cd13 and went for my folicle tracking yesterday. Sadly yesterday didn't go to plan as the scan showed my folicles were only 10 mil not the 20 mil that they wanted to see . The woman didn't tell me how many she saw either actually she told me hardly nothing despite asking questions. Anyway I have been asked to come back on T hursday to be re scanned, so fingers crossed they might of grown. Just wondered did any of you ladys have similar experiences with folicle tracking? I still don't have a clue about folicle tracking, I thought I would go once a month but do they keep calling me until I get a 20 mil folicle ? Clueless any advice would be great

thanks
nat x


----------



## Rudeollie

Sorry Nat Im not getting tracked so cant really help but Im sure someone will be along soon to help out. Sorry for your angels btw xxx 
One thing I do know about clomid is it can take a while to build up for some people honey so dont give up just yet xxx Fingers crossed and baby dust xxx


----------



## fitzy79

Nat, my first cycle on clomid 50 mg I went for my FT scan and was told same...had one follicle about 9mm on CD10. They asked me to come back on CD14 to see if had grown but it hadn't. My dose was upped to 100mg and sadly on CD10 I got same result..no follie becoming dominant in any way. I wasn't even asked to come back a few days later. Just straight onto Provera so could start 150 mg:wacko: The specialist told me that some women are more resistant than others and some women don't respond to clomid at all. He reckons I might be one of those women and if this cycle doesn't work I'll be put on injections!!

Sorry my story wasn't more positive but don't give up hope. Your follie may well have grown in few days and I will look forward to finding out what happens for you. Even if it doesn't then 100mg could be the key to unlock the magic door!! Wishing you lots of luck hun :hugs:


----------



## samfitz

well this morning not looking great for me at all started with light brown spotting but temp stayed up an i have also realised that at my nhospital app yesterday he didnt give me a script for my cloimid an i dont go back for another 3 months so got to sort that out hope everyone else is ok x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Could be implantation Sam so dont give up yet.......Make sure you get that script soon tho, just in case!

Right well, my pains in my sides continued into the night, we bd just in case and that was very very different......Does anyone know the up's and down's of your cervix position?? (Pardon the pun there!) 

Lou I bet you'll know!! TTC guru you!! xxx

It was totally different to the "normal" bd'ing......I could feel everything, and so could DH. Any clues to what this means?? Also temp went from 97.10 yesterday to 97.60 so dont think thats big enought to indicate ov......


----------



## samfitz

im not sure on cervix positions but i remember last month bding felt very different like you said felt evrything an it got to the stage that i couldnt wait for it to be over x


----------



## caz & bob

type it in on google and put what you felt like dont no hunni with cervix postions :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh now that was what it felt liket LAST month but last night well....

To be honest I'd quite happily have bd'ing that way EVERY time hahaha Lets just say there was no When harry met sally last night wink wink! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha good for you ollie!!!! As fir cervix position it is low, hard and closed when not fertile- high, soft and open when fertile x


----------



## Rudeollie

So would we take it that if it felt good - its open hahaha! Cos I would imagine closed would be a littel uncomfy.....Basically last month inserting the lovely preseed was a tight fit...And last night it wasnt!!! Hahaha xxx


----------



## caz & bob

ye think so hun is the preseed good hun xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

caz & bob said:


> ye think so hun is the preseed good hun xx :) xx

Yeah I find it reallys keeps the boys up there if you get what I mean! :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

ho if i dont get a bfp this month im going to get some but i still have sore bbs and nipples so this could be a sign i hope im only 4dpo today so i have a bit to wait till i can test xx :) xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

natp18 said:


> Hi lovely ladys
> 
> just a quick update as I haven't been able to post sooner due to my laptop getting a virus argh. Hope this message makes sense as I a m trying to type from my mobile lol.
> Anyway for those who don't know my situation , I Am on my first cycle of clomid 50 mg which was taken cd 2 to 6 . I am currently on cd13 and went for my folicle tracking yesterday. Sadly yesterday didn't go to plan as the scan showed my folicles were only 10 mil not the 20 mil that they wanted to see . The woman didn't tell me how many she saw either actually she told me hardly nothing despite asking questions. Anyway I have been asked to come back on T hursday to be re scanned, so fingers crossed they might of grown. Just wondered did any of you ladys have similar experiences with folicle tracking? I still don't have a clue about folicle tracking, I thought I would go once a month but do they keep calling me until I get a 20 mil folicle ? Clueless any advice would be great
> 
> 
> i had this too on my 1st clomid cycle, went for a day 12 scan and my follicles weren't very big, so went back a few days later and they had grown and i had one dominant one, didn't have any more scans after that, and the nurse said i'd probably ov a few days later, and she was right pretty much to the day!!!! So good luck xxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

hi girls

so fed up she's arrived again - i just don't know what to do with myself feel so sad :cry:

xx


----------



## Rudeollie

mrssunshine78 said:


> hi girls
> 
> so fed up she's arrived again - i just don't know what to do with myself feel so sad :cry:
> 
> xx

Oh mrssunshine I am so sorry the evil bitch got you! I had such hopes for you this time :cry: You are doing the right things honey, its just gonna take another month maybe. You know we are all here for you...... cos we all have been or will be in this boat with you xxx :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry she got you hun maybe next month xx :) xx


----------



## DragonMummy

mrssunshine78 said:


> hi girls
> 
> so fed up she's arrived again - i just don't know what to do with myself feel so sad :cry:
> 
> xx

oh crap hun - sorry to hear that. 


Not been in here for a few days but am still alive. Am really *not* enjoying the 2ww - I want to know NOW if it hasn't worked - I don't want to wait til the flipping weekend!! :shrug: I've had a faint line on an ic at 6dpo and today an extremely faint line on a superdrug but I am ignoring them - won't listen to anything except a big sexy pink line and frankly I don't think this is my month for that!


----------



## caz & bob

aw you never no hun i am only 4dpo huni carnt wait to test aswell i have had really sore bbs and nipples i carnt touch them xx :)


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh fingers crossed C&B!!! (might not call you C&B again - in my job it stands for conscious and breathing :rofl:)


----------



## VickyLou

Hey Ladies.

Mrssunshine sorry AF got you.... On to next month hun.Try and keep sane. Its getting unbearable for me now. xx

Ollie i no what you mean about af feeling different, Tuesday wednesday and thursday were like that for me too... i could feel everything and OH said i felt really tight (tmi sorry lol) i checked my cervix and it was very high i couldnt reach it lol. Fingers crossed its your body gearing up for ov hun. xx

Lou Lou and news with you? Have you got that positive yet. xx

Dragonmummy, its sounds promising with the faint lines. Its not over til AF shows up. Good luck. xx

Caz i hope this is your month. Im 6 dpo today i think and its driving me mad lol

Well i think thats everyone lol. Hope your all well? 
No change with me, still extremely tired but then when its time for bed im wide awake and toss and turn all night grrrr. Also becoming very breathless?? Dont no what this could be. And im off smoking, its making me feel sick. Which is a good thing cause ive been trying to quit for a while..... stupid addiction lol!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw ty hunni hope we both get are bfp this month i have had headace aswell today x :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi everyone - Lots of interesting stuff going on with those in the 2ww!!!!! Im still sat here waiting to ov! hahaha But im pretty sure its coming (I hope)

Dragon - Hehehe Nah I agree C & B probably isnt the best name hahaha


----------



## VickyLou

FX huni cause its turning into a nightmare lol.... I hate it. grrrr. 3 years and counting..


----------



## SBB

:hi: ladies! 

Mrssunshine sorry the :witch: got you :hugs: 

Ollie I'm glad you've been getting some great :sex: lol!! Let's hope it's gonna get you that :bfp: !! 

Dragonmummy that sounds very promising!! How exciting! 


:wohoo: x x x


----------



## rhiansweet84

Since before my hospital appointment, last Friday, I was having lower abdominal cramps and still having them. I know the doc said I keep miscarrying and I've stopped all the brownish jelly stuff, but should I still be feeling like this?


----------



## VickyLou

ladies wondering if you could help me. My OH is going to have another sperm test done as the other was 3 years ago and im concerned that theres been a change even tho his last one was brilliant, Clinic told him he was perfect lol which gave him a very big head lol.

Im due af on the 7th and he has to go for his 1st sperm test then. Im worrying though cause he has to go back a week later and do another and which point we will need to be BDing ready for OV. Dont really want to take 3 days off from sex and then have him do his thing in a cup lol.... Do they have to be done a week apart? if he explains that we are actively trying with clomid would they let him do his 2nd test on my next AF?

Sorry if this doesnt make any sense lol Feeling very disorintated

xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Umm Rhian, I had pains for about 2 weeks after I m/c last year...But if you're worried just give you doc a call and ask their advice.

I know its horrible to go back over but have you had ANY bright red blood or clots??? xxx


----------



## SBB

Vicky I don't really know, but can you ask them to do both his tests after your next Ovulation, in the 2ww when you won't need OH for :sex: !! 


Rhian hun I'm sorry I don't have a clue - but I hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Sorry Vicky, if he's got 1st appt on 7th, first day of AF then one a week later - that would still be ok surely for Ovulation - when do you Ov? 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi SBB! Thanks, it was wonderful ttc last night hahaha! Looking forward to tomorrows go now hahaha Anything to report from you???

Vicky - My DH only did one sample, didnt have to go for one a week after, I cant see what that would show different as sperm takes 3 months to grow......If needed I dont think you'd be ov'ng when he needs to go back do you??? xxx


----------



## VickyLou

hey ladies if AF arrives on 7th like it should unless im pregnant then id be due to ovulate on the 20th. The thing is we always bd every other day from the last day of AF just to be on the safe side. I guess it wouldnt cause problems for me with ov (thats if he can get an appointment bang on a week later) Im hopeing that they can just look at his old results from 3 years ago.

Ollie OH had to have 2 last time he had it done so im assuming it will be the same this time. I dont no why they do 2. 

Last time we had to hold off on sex for 3 days then he had the test and then the second test we had to hold off sex for 5 days and then he was re tested.

Hope all that makes sense lol


----------



## SBB

No nothing to report! Still -OPK but hopefully I'll Ov 7 days after last Clomid so CD17... I just can't wait!! 

I've had a sort of pain left ovary area today, like a mini stitch! It's funny how when you're TTC you feel every single thing lol! Hopefully there's some nice eggs growing!

My main problem is that I've totally convinced myself this month it's going to happen, and whilst PMA is great - I think I'm setting myself up for a big fall! If it doesn't happen I'll be gutted.... But I know that's a serious possibility! 

Ahhhh! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

The thing is you'd only be on CD7 if he can go _exactly_ a week later so it'd be well before Ov... I guess see what happens with AF and his appointments and what they can do :shrug: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahah SBB we'll be falling together then cos thats how Im starting to feel over my PMA! Hahaha And you do feel every teeny little thing dont you? Madness!!!

Vicky - Hows strange the nhs is?? MY hubby had be without sex for a week. Almost killed me! Hahaha!

Just about to have some lvoely steaks for tea mmmmmm!


----------



## babyloulou

Hi everyone- just been reading trying to catch up...

Mrs sunshine- I'm so sorry that she has arrived! I bloody hate the evil witch! I hope you're OK xx

Rhian- I am so sorry that you have had another miscarriage- I am not sure about your question but just wanted to say I'm thinking of you xxx

Vickylou- my FS made him do his two tests a couple of months apart- the next week thing sounds quite unusual!!! It should still fall well before you ov though xx

Dragonmummy- why are you ignoring the lines??? A line is a line! Does it have colour?

Sorry if I've missed anyone else xx


----------



## babyloulou

Oops- forgot myself.... as for me I am still only getting negatives on the OPKs (although lines are quite dark and prominent) but this afternoon i have had excruiating ovary pain on my left side. Almost 'bend me over double' type pain! I have not had pain like this in the last two cycles at all!! Please don't be a cyst forming..... !!!


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Oops- forgot myself.... as for me I am still only getting negatives on the OPKs (although lines are quite dark and prominent) but this afternoon i have had excruiating ovary pain on my left side. Almost 'bend me over double' type pain! I have not had pain like this in the last two cycles at all!! Please don't be a cyst forming..... !!!

Hun I hope it's ovulation and it's just an extra good one! Will stalk your chart tomorrow and hope there's a rise! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou I hope its late ov for you honey xxx How long is your cycle normally??? xxx 
Surely it cant be a cyst forming (even though I thought it myself earlier. hahaha..) As we've had them all the time havent we??? And I cant remember those pains since before starting clomid! x


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou I hope its late ov for you honey xxx How long is your cycle normally??? xxx 
Surely it cant be a cyst forming (even though I thought it myself earlier. hahaha..) As we've had them all the time havent we??? And I cant remember those pains since before starting clomid! x


----------



## rhiansweet84

Rudeollie said:


> Umm Rhian, I had pains for about 2 weeks after I m/c last year...But if you're worried just give you doc a call and ask their advice.
> 
> I know its horrible to go back over but have you had ANY bright red blood or clots??? xxx

I had a lot of clots during my 'period' 2 weeks ago. Last Tuesday I went to the toilet and when I wiped there was a 'clear jelly bean shape lump of jelly' with brown lines in it and on Thursday when we had sex I had brown jelly (sorry tmi) The doc said that was the remainder of the MC :(

But it's been more than 2 weeks since I started bleeding...I should theaoretically be ovulating now so I have no idea wtf is happening. All I know is I feel ill


----------



## babyloulou

Well my own natural cycles are between 45-90 days - as I have never ovulated by myself. But since on clomid it's been 29 days the first cycle (15 day lutuel phase) and then 32 last time (14 day lutuel phase).


----------



## Rudeollie

Rhian - I would definately advise you going to see your doc. If your feeling ill still you need to be seen and checked out......Even if it was a very early m/c it could be causing something thats making you ill xxx 

Lou - Hows the pain now?? Good that your LP has been 2weeks. Oh I really hope its ov pain for you xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Awful- it's like a burning pain- feels like a lit match is in there! My back is killing now too! OPKs are blank again! AHHHH!!! I have my 21 day test tomorrow (on CD23) as I had to just give in and book it before I went on holiday. I know I haven't ovulated yet cos my temps are low still


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh honey pie! Get some painkillers in you and plenty of water.....If its that bad make sure you call your f/s tomorrow ok???
Dont want to risk it been something unconnected or ohss! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I know- I'll keep an eye on it! I'm sure it's just some weird Clomid thing!


----------



## Rudeollie

Make sure you do ok.....And let us know how youre doing in the morning wont you?? Im a worry wort xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I'm sure it'll wear off. How are you today anyway? Anything yet? xx


----------



## Rudeollie

No nothing showing on the magic opk's yet, but temp jumped up .4 this morning...... Im pretty sure it's gonna happen friday again.It would be about right for ov to wreck my bank holiday weekend hahaha!
But we're bd'ing every other night so hopefully we'll catch it!


----------



## kelly brown

how do you temp girls might give it a go next month ill catch that bloody egg if it kills me lol bring on the BFP for all of us xxx


----------



## mrsmab

Hello everyone!
Kelly - I dont temp hun but good luck and FX for a BFP!
Hi to everyone else, so much to say to everyone, Iv forgotten it all now! LOL!
anyway, have been reading and trying to catch up with u all and think Iv got there!
We need some BFPs soon I think!
Nothing new with me still.
FS rang this morn, progesterone levels were 68 on Day 21 so thats Good and I defo OV'd! yay!
Still no sign of AF, which in some ways is good I suppose but if she is coming, wish she wud hurry up so can start next cycle! 
Still getting some cramps and have got sore boobs today. 
My DH has given me a rotten cold aswel so feel quite rough! GRRR!
xxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Mrsmabs great news that you ov'd!!!!!!!!!!!! Now can we pleeease pleeease have a bfp from you!!!!!!!!!!! Hehehe
Is it me or has this month been a long one in respect of bfps????
It seems ages since hedge graduated!
So I am now shouting out to all ovaries and wombs with teeny tiny sticky things in them. GIVE US SOME BFPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

evening ladies, 

still feeling pretty crappy af pains are pretty bad and i'm on nights too :growlmad:

anyway am after some advice, this is my last month of clomid and then i'll hopefully be starting IUI (am hoping not massive waiting lists for this!), i'm just wondering of there is anything else i can try at the moment i take EPO and starflower oil until ov, pregnacare conception vitamins, i'm drinking grapefruit juice, this month i'm gonna try my best to avoid alcohol and to try and eat very healthy. i use softcups too, so do you think there's anything else that i could try? :shrug:

thanks 

xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Think the only other thing I could think about trying would be acupuncture or reflexology.......Might be an idea to try one next month anyhoo cos its meant to do wonders for iui.
I really hope this last month works for you tho honey....But if its not to be dont worry...I'll be in the iui section in a few months too!!!
On the flip side...You could try not using anything for this last month...Just Au natrel with the clomid only and something for your cm????? Stranger things have happend! xxx
Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig hugs for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Think the only other thing I could think about trying would be acupuncture or reflexology.......Might be an idea to try one next month anyhoo cos its meant to do wonders for iui.
I really hope this last month works for you tho honey....But if its not to be dont worry...I'll be in the iui section in a few months too!!!
On the flip side...You could try not using anything for this last month...Just Au natrel with the clomid only and something for your cm????? Stranger things have happend! xxx
Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig hugs for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hmmm is there an echo in here??????Hahahaha x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Rudeollie said:


> Hmmm is there an echo in here??????Hahahaha x

lol :haha:

was thinking about reflexology i used to have it a few yrs ago, but then we stopped trying for a few months, it was really nice and relaxing, might give her a ring tomorrow. i had thought about accupuncture, but its quite expensive and thought i'd save that for IVF if i need that.

xx


----------



## SBB

Mrs sunshine the only things I do that aren't on your list are Acu (but it's expensive as you say, I'm going to stop after this cycle probably) I use maca root and conceive plus... 

I also ate really well last month, loads if fruit veg and proteinslike lentils etc... And it nearly worked, I got a bfp but it was a chemical... 

That's all I can think of!! 

X x x


----------



## VickyLou

Does poor diet affect a BFP? I only eat one meal a day (i no its bad but its all i can manage) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Vicky - A good diet is best when ttc BUT looking at some women I see wondering round I dont think it stops them.....Ive seen people tucking into all sorts and still going on benders while been pregnant. Now THAT does annoy me hahaha! 

Mrssunshine - Hope you manage to get book in for this cycle...Im going to do it next cycle if I dont get a bfp this time......

Lou - How are the pains today honey??

Sbb - Hows things for you today???? Anything from you dpo 13.....Im on 12 so need something to look forward to hahaha

Me - Temp dropped so not ov yet - Im hoping its here tomorrow night like in January! x


----------



## babyloulou

Monring everyone.

Ollie- my pains had worn off by the time I went to bed- nothing there at all today. Managed to BD this morning but was really annoyed that we didn't last night while I had the ovary pains- but OH fell asleep while I was still getting ready for bed- he wouldn't wake up!! Grrrrrr! Temp has dropped really low this morning- gone down to 36.24. Still negative OPKs- I go on holiday on Sunday so if nothing has happened before then I will be writing this month off and just forgetting about everything for a week!

How are you today?? xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Lou what the heck is going on hey?? You must be bald from pulling your hair out!

Not much on me today, some mild pains last night when I got to bed, like back ache......But not much today. Hoping things are gearing up for the weekend xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I've got no idea any more- I have resigned myself the last few days into thinking this month is a write-off and that I would have to double my dose next month. But then yesterdays pains were so bad I was thinking they MUST be ovulation! But then a big temp drop today and still blank OPKs- I hate this! 

What CD are you now?


----------



## Rudeollie

Day 12 now....... So its gettin near to D day but the temps the other day had us sure ov was on its way, but I was feeling a bit under the weather so perhaps they were just down to a bug.

This stuff is the biggest head **** Ive ever known....Last month I had tonnes of stuff going on and didnt ov! Its crap! I hope your bodys just pulling off a great ttc mystery and you have ov'd but its not letting you know it???? Long shot but stranger things have happend! xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks ollie, my diet is very poor i dont eat breakfast or lunch just dinner. Maybe i should try my best to take in some more food. lol.
Although the last few days ive been waking up and im starving. 

Feeling very wet down below since lastnight but got up this morning and i have thrush grrr what is going on lol

Also keep throwing up and feeling light headed. Getting very sniffly so think i might be coming down with something. Off for bloods today so roll on next week for the results. 

Loulou sorry you still have nothing hopefully your bloods will come back and show you have ov'd and your body is just playing games with you. Good Luck with it huni and im sure your holiday will do you the world of good. xx


----------



## SBB

Hi ladies! 

Vicky - I do think good diet is important, you can't be getting enough energy just eating dinner, you need to have brekkie. 
I am similar in that I cannot stomach food when I get up, but I have been getting acupuncture and the lady has been making me have brekkie as it's so important! I don't have actual food, I just whizz up loads of fresh fruit with some juice and yoghurt and have a big smoothie! I put things like strawberries, blueberries, grapes and whatever else I have, a dollop of yoghurt and some grapefruit juice. Oh and spinach because it's so good for you (you can't taste it!) 
She also has got me eating loads more protein, like lentils, beans and quorn. I'm a vegetarian so need the extra protein! 
She says it's really important as you need your blood etc to be really healthy for the little bean.... 
Last month I did a kind of Low GI diet (I'm not overweight at all - just being healthy) and I did nearly get that BFP!! 

Also thrush can be a preggo symptom, and along with throwing up it sounds positive! 

Ollie - nothing happening here hun, still negative OPKs... Think I'll prob ovulate CD17 - I really hope so! It would be easter day - a little easter egg to make a Xmas baby!! 

BabyLouLou sorry if it hasn't worked hun, must be so disappointing, I hope you can relax and enjoy your holiday :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

No problem Vickylou! Sorry you feel ill tho xxx

HOT NEWS!!!! I have got stretchy egg white cm! Just checked now after doing my chores (hahaha as you do) and its here! God I soooo excited now. Hubby come home ov is coming, ov is coming!!!


----------



## SBB

Ollie - *WOOHOO!!!!!* :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Rudeollie

SBB said:


> Ollie - *WOOHOO!!!!!* :wohoo: :wohoo:

Hehehe Thanks honey :hugs:. I am so excited.....Just emailed DH, told him it was not an April fools! I can just see his little face beaming reading my message! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## SBB

Ahh bless! 

My right ovary area is throbbing a little - come on eggies!! 

x x x


----------



## VickyLou

SBB thanks, i best try eating a little more then. It kinda a control thing for me. I used to have an eating disorder (some will say i still do) I have never been slim cause of the pcos but i used to starve myself for weeks on end just to make sure i dont pile on the pounds. When i moved away from home at 18 i got very depressed for personal reasons and didnt care about anything, ate what i wanted when i wanted and as much as i wanted. My weight rocketed from 12 stone to 20 stone.
Im now kinda getting back to how i used to be only eat one meal aday and my weight it 15 half stone now. slowly going down but what am i doing to my body ay girls?

I think ill go back on the atkins diet and least that way i make myself eat cause i have too lol.

Thanks girls and sorry for the life story lol. 

Ollie thats brilliant, plenty of BDing for you then the next couple of days.

xx

Oh yeah is it ok to use the canasten cream for the thrush? x


----------



## SBB

Vicky that's tough :hugs: - I do know some people who do have/have had an eating disorder and I know it's very hard as it's all about control. 

If I were you, rather than the Atkins which I really don't believe to be healthy, I would try the Low GI diet. It's not as restrictive and there's also loads of reports about how brilliant it is for PCOS & getting pregnant with PCOS. 

Just as some examples this is what I was eating (if you're not veggie obviously you can put meat in too!) 
For brekkie either smoothie or porridge 
Lunch - lentils, mung beans, chick peas (sounds rank but really nice!) with stir fried veg (baby s/corn, snap peas, aubergine, spinach) with grilled feta cheese on top.
Dinner - my favourite was pitta bread, carrots, celery & cucumber with Humus, and sweet potato wedges (with salt, pepper and chilli on, with a bit of olive oil - yummy!) and some veggie falafel with yoghurt... 

There's a good few things you can't have, like potatoes, white bread, and sweets. But you can't have any of that on Atkins anyway! 

You can have granary bread, and pasta. And if you want a treat, you can mix a high GI food with a Low GI food and overall it will be Medium GI.... 

There's load of cookbooks on Amazon: 

This one is tiny and fits in your handbag so you can always check stuff 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/GI-Guide-S...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1266760247&sr=8-1

https://www.amazon.co.uk/PCOS-Diet-...r_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1270120868&sr=8-13


I think it's ok to use the cream, but double check with pharmacist... 

x x x x


----------



## VickyLou

Hope you catch thoughs little eggys SBB


----------



## Rudeollie

Hmmmm I posted and its vanished - What on earth is going on with me this week???

Vicky - I agree with SBB no Atkins go Low GI.....Or the new "lifestyle" (Rather than diet) is smaller portion sizes and eat when you want to....Listen to your body. Im already feeling much better for it, especially teamed up with a little light exercise! 

For pcos its better tp have lots of smaller lighter meals than 3 big ones apparently.

And amazon is wicked fab for Books on Low GI and Pcos diets!!! xxx

SBB - Hope my ewcm has kicked your ovaries into overdrive so you can join me on ov! x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hmmmm I posted and its vanished - What on earth is going on with me this week???

Vicky - I agree with SBB no Atkins go Low GI.....Or the new "lifestyle" (Rather than diet) is smaller portion sizes and eat when you want to....Listen to your body. Im already feeling much better for it, especially teamed up with a little light exercise! 

For pcos its better tp have lots of smaller lighter meals than 3 big ones apparently.

And amazon is wicked fab for Books on Low GI and Pcos diets!!! xxx

SBB - Hope my ewcm has kicked your ovaries into overdrive so you can join me on ov! x


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks sbb, All the doctors tell me the low gi is the best diet to do with pcos but i cant get my head around how it works lol..... i have a book that ive read but still non the wiser lol. Too many long medical words i think lol. Im going to give it shot though as im worrying now about the nutrients etc for baby if and when i conceive. You been a great help hun thanks muchly.

I too dont think the atkins is very healthy but its the only thing thats worked for me in the years of dieting lol. I lost 17pound in a week which is a lot but i havent put it back on (which is the main thing) Had to stop it after 4 weeks though cause i became very sick, what ever i put in just came straight back up again. 

Thanks tho hun xx


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks ollie, im going to get my head stuck into the book i have and try and figure it all out. 

Right thats me away to go and get my bloods done. Speak soon girls have fun xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Good luck for the bloods Vicky! And yeah give the book another try...Someone once said anything worth having doesnt come easy! Aint that the truth! xxx


----------



## samfitz

good afternoon ladies well im still spotting so im tipping af will be here right on cue not done temps this morning has im not well came down with a tummy bug yesterday i have been at one with the toilet runs an vomiting so not nice hope everyone else is doing ok x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hmmm Im still not convinced Sam......Upset tummy is something LOTS of girls have had in early preg......BUT if your convinced she's on her way you have to go with your gut. Sorry honey xxx Hope the bug goes soon so you can feel a bit better for the long weekend xxx


----------



## SBB

VickyLou said:


> Had to stop it after 4 weeks though cause i became very sick, what ever i put in just came straight back up again.

See that is not a healthy diet lol!! 

GI is easy once you get your head around it, that little book is less than £3 from Amazon and all you have to do is look up a food and if it's got a red dot - don't eat it! Green dot defo eat and orange dot you can eat but keep in moderation... It's just a traffic light system basically... There are more complex points to it but just start with that and see how you go... 

See - Easy peasy!! :winkwink:


Sam hope you feel better hun and the witch stays away... :hugs:

Ollie - yep I hope your imminent Ov has triggered my ovaries into competitive mode and they will hurry up!! 

x x x


----------



## samfitz

i think deep down we all no when she is coming we just try to convince ourselves otherwise so we can feel better but i will keep the pma for next month x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I hope so too SBB - The we can maybe graduate together hahaha! That would be great!

Im goona get the little book your on about too.....Have 2 but they are complicated and fussy. SIMPLE is goooood! Hahaha

Its the sugar vs carb battle for me always! Damn my sweet tooth and pcos!


----------



## Rudeollie

samfitz said:


> i think deep down we all no when she is coming we just try to convince ourselves otherwise so we can feel better but i will keep the pma for next month x x

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> I hope so too SBB - The we can maybe graduate together hahaha! That would be great!
> 
> Im goona get the little book your on about too.....Have 2 but they are complicated and fussy. SIMPLE is goooood! Hahaha
> 
> Its the sugar vs carb battle for me always! Damn my sweet tooth and pcos!

Me too I love sweets - and I love crisps! It is hard to stick to religiously but I think if you can at least stick to it generally and make sure you're eating lots of super healthy foods as well as the crap then it kind of balances out... 

Yes lets graduate together - I soooo want it to be our month! 
x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep thats my way of thinking too! Im very lucky that DH is a super chef.....Im a raw meat avoider...I'd be like you if I thought too much of where my food comes from hahaha!

Right well.....We'll do it honey. xxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi girls

haven't mangaed to get an appt yet for reflexology, will have to try again in a bit

good luck to all you girlies who are about to ovulate - really need some bfps i'm kind of thinking that clomid doesn't work at all!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yay for the ewcm ollie- it's happening! 

sorry you feel the witchis coming Sam- hope she doesn't! 

I'm off to get my bloods done now- for what it's worth!!!


----------



## VickyLou

SBB said:


> VickyLou said:
> 
> 
> Had to stop it after 4 weeks though cause i became very sick, what ever i put in just came straight back up again.
> 
> See that is not a healthy diet lol!!
> 
> GI is easy once you get your head around it, that little book is less than £3 from Amazon and all you have to do is look up a food and if it's got a red dot - don't eat it! Green dot defo eat and orange dot you can eat but keep in moderation... It's just a traffic light system basically... There are more complex points to it but just start with that and see how you go...
> 
> See - Easy peasy!! :winkwink:
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

SBB do you no the name of the book? looking it up but cant find it. Sounds easy when you put it like that lol.

Thanks hun your a star xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Vicky I use managing PCOS for dummies - has loads of GI stuff in there - or if you just google "GI Diet" you'll find loads of stuff with lists etc of things you can and can't eat xx


----------



## caz & bob

just had a look on that site it look god that book im going to get one xx :) xx


----------



## mrsmab

Hi girls!!! 
Glad to see there is some oving going on!! Yay 
just need BFPs now
nothing new with me! No cramps today, no sign of af but have a stinking cold! 
Hubby wants me to wait till Sunday or Monday to test! Am guna try hold out till then!
Feel really fat and bloated today. Nothing else going on tho. 
How is every one else? 
Xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooh great news she's still not here Mabs! Fingers crossed she keeps away! I think you should test on Sunday.....See if you've got a cooked Easter egg in there hehehe 
I hope we get a record breaking amount of bfp's this month, really good sticky ones! Dont want anymore worry or sadness for any of us xxx
I'm ok, ewcm so looks like something is going to kick off I hope! xxx


----------



## mrsmab

YAY!! Go get bding Ollie!! xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Thanks Mabs - DH wanted to do it earlier but I refused..........We're at his bro's tomorrow with all the family so I need the boys there as late as possible to do their magic hahahaha!

Caz/ dragon - Hows things for you girlies.....Is it a quiet 2ww???? xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

nothing much hun i have just got out of the bath and i havr noticed the round my nipples are geting darker and the ends look a bit purple and there still very sore xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Darker nipps are a great sign Cazbob! Thats the way I knew something was going on first last year!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## SBB

VickyLou said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VickyLou said:
> 
> 
> Had to stop it after 4 weeks though cause i became very sick, what ever i put in just came straight back up again.
> 
> See that is not a healthy diet lol!!
> 
> GI is easy once you get your head around it, that little book is less than £3 from Amazon and all you have to do is look up a food and if it's got a red dot - don't eat it! Green dot defo eat and orange dot you can eat but keep in moderation... It's just a traffic light system basically... There are more complex points to it but just start with that and see how you go...
> 
> See - Easy peasy!! :winkwink:
> 
> x x xClick to expand...
> 
> SBB do you no the name of the book? looking it up but cant find it. Sounds easy when you put it like that lol.
> 
> Thanks hun your a star xxClick to expand...

Hi honey it's the one I put the link for in the previous post but here you go again :hugs: 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d.ht..._1&s=books&qid=1266760247&a=0007211392&sr=8-1

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hows things SBB??? Anything interesting at work recently....As I said sooo jealous of your csi life! hahaha Dont want specifics (cos you cant I know- Like me!) But hope its not been boring this week xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

quiet 2ww? Am almost climbing the WALLS! Am peeing on anything that will hold still (son is looking at me with massive distrust) and just soo mood-swingy (AF??? ARGH!!!) and generally fecked off with it. 

I WANT A BFP!!!!! 


Am fraught - can you tell? :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Ah Hun I don't actually do that any more, just used to... I work from home
a lot now so nothing exciting at all has happened! I do miss it, it's kind of cool to be involved in that stuff... But don't miss the hours, the bosses or the gory stuff!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww god SBB - Thats very disappointing hahaha Just kidding xxx So when wil you bring out your true crimes boosk....Give me a shout out will ya??? Hahaha

Hahaha Dragon Im sorry hun - Youve seemed so ok??? I thought it was a quiet one! Please tho dont pee on lil dragon xxx Hahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

I'll let you know hun! Lol! 

Dragonmummy have you had lines on any of these tests?! 

Am going to sleep now so will catch up tomorrow x x x


----------



## Chrisangel

I would love to part of the Clomid club!! I'm on my 2nd round of clomid had unltrasound done on cd13 and recieved HSG shots!!! Hoping to get a BFP in a few weeks!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Am ok really Ols, am just really crap at waiting. I just want this sooo much which i'm sure you all understand!


----------



## VickyLou

Cheers SBB sorry i never noticed it in the other post.... must be blind lol.

Dragonmummy im in the same boat going crazy lol Not too long left though. FX

Ollie hope your well and noty getting too many weird pains.

Well im feeling better not been or felt sick for hours now. no cramps, nearly 2am and not tired at all and been up since 8am. Nothing new really. Catch up with yas tomorrow girls xxx


----------



## samfitz

good morning girls well still spotting really light brown discharge no cramps today an temps still way up but that could just be due to not feeling very well hope everyone is ok x x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hmmm Will you test Sunday is she hasnt shown up fukky SAm??? Just to be on the pma side???

Vicky - Glad you feel a bit better honey xxx Dont you just hate the crap sleep this gives us!!! xxx

Welcome - Chrissangel!!! What day are you on at the mo???

Dragon - YOu know you can come on here and climb the mental walls ANYTIME ok....Cos i'll need you all if I do ov hahaha!

Me?? Still not sure whats going on cos temps today were a bust - Slept terrible so manage to get back for 2 straight hours and got a 97.9.....0.5 higher than yesterday.

BD last night with Zestica for a change and will prob do it again before we head off for the day......We're away overnight so I'll not be back til Saturday afternoon! NO BFP'S without me ok?????? Hahahaha xxx


----------



## samfitz

yeah if she dont show properly i will but this discharge is yuck really thick an slimey light brown disgusting its usualy watery before af its like coloured ewcm x x


----------



## babyloulou

How long do you usually spot for before AF Sam??

As for me I got another annoyingly dark opk again last night- still not positive but nearly again. Also had afew twinges again yesterday so tried to BD last night but OH couldn't!!!! He's feeling too under pressure! I hate TCC!!


----------



## Rudeollie

That sounds soooo like implantation to me Sam.....Honestly, really thick brown stuff is old lining coming away from where a bean is digging itself in! Its what I had last year! xx


----------



## Rudeollie

babyloulou said:


> How long do you usually spot for before AF Sam??
> 
> As for me I got another annoyingly dark opk again last night- still not positive but nearly again. Also had afew twinges again yesterday so tried to BD last night but OH couldn't!!!! He's feeling too under pressure! I hate TCC!!

Awww lou :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## samfitz

sorry been having problems posting so i logged off then couldnt get back on an i have just had a look on my phone cos i always put the last af in there an i have re counted an it looks like af is due today x


----------



## mrssunshine78

As for me I got another annoyingly dark opk again last night- still not positive but nearly again. Also had afew twinges again yesterday so tried to BD last night but OH couldn't!!!! He's feeling too under pressure! I hate TCC!![/QUOTE]


aww hun i know it is awful, my hubby has been like this a few times before and its so frustrating :hugs:

xx


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> As for me I got another annoyingly dark opk again last night- still not positive but nearly again. Also had afew twinges again yesterday so tried to BD last night but OH couldn't!!!! He's feeling too under pressure! I hate TCC!!

Ah Hun I have this problem with OH and it's so upsetting... I've stopped telling him anything to do with my cycle and def don't tell him when I ovulate... I realise it's a bit late for that for you this cycle, but maybe in future... Try and get him into bed today just don't mention anything to do with ttc! 

Good luck honey, I know how awful it is when you go through so many emotions and put your body through so much and them at the vital time he can't do it... 

Good luck x x x x :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Chrisangel said:


> I would love to part of the Clomid club!! I'm on my 2nd round of clomid had unltrasound done on cd13 and recieved HSG shots!!! Hoping to get a BFP in a few weeks!!!

Hi Hun welcome! Let us know how you're getting on and FX for that bfp! 

Ollie how are you doing hun? Have you had a +OPK yet? Mine is still negative this morning.... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

No not yet but I dont tend to test until about 2pm....Covering all bases still though! Will test this afternoon at my BIL house....And if it comes up we'll be coming home cos it will probably mean I need my bed and mine only hahaha! I kinda want to have the pains but then I remember last time and pap myself hahaha!

Are you temping SBB??? I cant remember xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all. Bfn this morning and af due sunday. All my symptoms have gone now and just feeling like poo and really irritable. I think the witch approaches...


----------



## Rudeollie

DragonMummy said:


> Morning all. Bfn this morning and af due sunday. All my symptoms have gone now and just feeling like poo and really irritable. I think the witch approaches...

:hugs: Aww Dragon Im sorry you think shes on her way :hugs:
God she makes me soooo angry :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## SBB

Sorry dragon, I hope she stays away! 

Ollie yes my chart is my ticker... 
Hope you get that +opk today! 
I'm really really hoping for one tomorrow or Sunday, otherwise I'm worried the clomid hasn't worked! 

X x x


----------



## amy_1234

Hi Ladies,

I am on my 4th round of CLOMID this month AF is due on sunday and i am really hoping for that BFP! I also have my next hospital appiontment on tuesday so i am hoping they are going to try something else now because the CLOMID really doesn't agree with me I seem to get every side effect there is.

FX we all get BFP's very soon. xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls no how you feel dragonmummy im feeling the same hun but im only 6dpo today so got a bi wait yet fx for us all on her xx :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Am taking out my anger on some dough - making hot cross buns from scratch. Get me! Have just pummelled the crap out of it....


----------



## caz & bob

haha x


----------



## DragonMummy

although not very good for my irritability. Have to leave it an hour, then another half an hour, then 10 minutes, then 40 minutes before I can actually put the bloody things in the oven!


----------



## VickyLou

Ollie thanks huni. And yes tell me about it i hate not being able to sleep at a reasonable hour.... Grrrrr stupid tablets. The things we go through ay for a little bump lol.

Loulou i think we have all been there chick, my fella feels under pressure too. i think i might start trying not to talk to him about it. Difficult but worth a shot.

Hope everyone else is doing well. And i hope we get some bfps soon xxx


----------



## mrsmab

Hi girls,
bad news, She got me!! BOOOO!!
So much pain aswel! Was starting to get a bit hopeful as she is 5 days late! 
Really cant work out what my body is doing!
So heres to next cycle!
Hows all you other lovely ladies today?
xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

argh mabs, sorry she got you - what a fecker. :(


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry she got you hun xx fx for next month xx :(


----------



## VickyLou

Awwwww sorry she got ya huni. On to next cycle then FX for the next one. xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls i bein naughey tonight im havein 2 bottle of alkapops xx :)


----------



## VickyLou

quiet it here today/tonight. Hope everyone is ok??

Caz enjoy them it cant do any harm. x


----------



## caz & bob

i am hun not had a drink for months im only 6 dpo today carnt wait to test hun xx :) xx


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!

I'm new to the clomid club! First cycle this month on 50mg, and on CD7 now. 

It already feels like this cycle is taking forever and we haven't even started BD yet, let alone entered the dreaded TWW!

Caz and Bob, I agree - enjoy that alocopop. Baby doesn't absorb anything from you for the first 5 weeks I hear :winkwink:

Babydust to all!:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

no how you feel mrsja it takes for ever dosent it im only 6 dpo xx :)


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh could do with a glass of wine... is my 30th in a week and a half so will have a couple of glasses then if i have a bfp. only little ones but am having a party so don't want it glaringly obvious that i am not drinking! but assuming it is bfn i will be making sure i am extremely unwell the next day :D


----------



## VickyLou

Wow! Extremely quite today. No posts in here what so ever. Hope everyone is ok and having a good easter weekend?

Cas hope you enjoyed your drink last night, i cant wait to test either 9dpo today i think. Af due on wednesday.....

Welcome MRSJA, Hope the side affects are not too bad for you. I get horrible ones from start to finish lol. Hope your one o the lucky ones. And i no what you mean it drags forever, especially the 2ww which im in at the moment.

Lets get some BFP soon girls xxx

Hope ollie and lou lou are doing ok? xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi everyone- I amjust about to leave for the airport hotel to go on myhols!!! Just thought I'd say bye to you all and let youknow that ihave just got my positive OPK on cd25!!! It is a really dark second line darker than the control line so definitely got to bd today- we haven't done it for 3 days :-( Looks like I might finally ovulate! 

I hope there's some BFPs in here while I am gone. I'll miss all my Clomid girlies but I'll see you back here in a week! Xxxx


----------



## VickyLou

Have a great time loulou try and relax and congrats on OV its about time it happened. At least you can put your mind at rest.

See ya when you get back chick xx


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck vickylou- hope this is your month xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi hun really ejoyed it i carnt wait to test hope this is are month fx for us both its boring on her againe today hope you have agreat holiday lou lou we will mss you hope we can give you some great new when you get back i think i am going to test in a couple of day vickylou have you not tested yet xx :) xx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks caz- i'll be waiting to hear about all the bfps! I'm really happy that I've just got my positive- makes going on holiday even better x


----------



## Rudeollie

See you Lou Great news on the positive opk and have a wonderful fab holiday - You deserve it!!!!!!!!!!!

I was sooo ill last night due to ov so we'll be in the 2ww together!!! Temp was 100.00 this morning at 6.30 so we ad quiet bd'ing at hubbys brother house hahaha

In bed no still cos feel that bad....Can feel the eggs and boys doing battle!

Mabs - Sorry the cow got you...Hate her!!!!!!!! xxx

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## VickyLou

caz & bob said:


> hi hun really ejoyed it i carnt wait to test hope this is are month fx for us both its boring on her againe today hope you have agreat holiday lou lou we will mss you hope we can give you some great new when you get back i think i am going to test in a couple of day vickylou have you not tested yet xx :) xx

Did one yesterday chick but it was negative. Last week i was very hopeful but now im very negative. I think she will show on wednesday thursday at the lastest. Although had some weird pulling cramps last night and today in the lower left side and my belly button. It feels weird lol. Also had little odd twinges in my bits down below lol.

Thanks loulou. Get bding when you can. xx

Ollie sorry you was in pain but at least you have OV'd plenty of bding for you chick. xxx


----------



## SBB

Lou that's fab I'm so pleased you've got your +OPK - I hope you have a fab holiday :hugs: 

Mabs - NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I'm gutted for you, I was totally convinced you would be posting your BFP :cry: :hugs: 

Ollie hun I hope you feel better but at least you've Ov'd now make sure that Xmas baby is getting made!! 

I am still getting -OPKs but I think I had a bit of EWCM so fingers toes and everything crossed I'm going to Ov soon! 

Vicky I hope the witch stays away, you are still early so you are definitely in and those twinges and pulling cramps sound good! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Fingers toes arms and legs (now Ive ov'd hahaha) crossed that you get a pos soon.....I didnt get one as my surge was def in the early hours....Did one when I got home tho and it was there but faint so guessing it was the tail end. Temps show I have though so very pleased!

DH's making me spag bol for tea, then we're eating a easter egg in bed while watching something fun xxx He is a good boy xxx

VickyLou - I hope she doesnt come honey.....Have you had those type of pains before???x


----------



## caz & bob

vickylou that might be a good sign hun fx xx :) xx


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks caz and sbb

Ollie no never had them before. It feels weird kinds like butterflys in my stomach slight pulling. Keep getting af pains though so not hopefull. 

But thank you girls xx


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh DH made me spag bol last night Ols. But he undercooked the pasta so he had the hump all evening. He's out celebrating Chelsea's victory tonight and staying at his mum's, so me and Harry are tucked in bed in our jammies waiting for Dr Who to start....


----------



## SBB

Ahhh you all sound like you have lovely evenings ahead... I am freezing so I'm going to light a fire and snuggle up with OH under a blanket and watch a film... 

Catch up with everyone tomorrow :hugs: x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

SBB said:


> Ahhh you all sound like you have lovely evenings ahead... I am freezing so I'm going to light a fire and snuggle up with OH under a blanket and watch a film...
> 
> Catch up with everyone tomorrow :hugs: x x x

That sounds like a lovely night too SBB! I'd lurve to me cosied up in front of a real fire but im tucked up in bed and goona have a :sleep: for a bit I think. Ejoy your snuggling honey xxx

Vickylou - Dont give up hope just yet will you....Lets keep the pma going for a bfp hey xxx

Dragon - My DH's got his black arm band on because Man U lost, what are they like hey?? Enjoy the new who xxx


----------



## caz & bob

carnt believe man u lost xx :(


----------



## Rudeollie

Oi Caz dont you start beefing about the footi hahaha Ive enough in the real world with DH let alone in cyber space hahahaha

Feellin a little better now, watching crocodile dundee in bed tho so bound to feel ok hahaha


----------



## caz & bob

haha glad your feelin better hun im watching push the button and then going to do some ironing then going in the bath xx :)


----------



## Rudeollie

caz & bob said:


> haha glad your feelin better hun im watching push the button and then going to do some ironing then going in the bath xx :)

Ooooh a bath, thats just what I need......DH please can you run me one???:haha:

Yes says he! Woo hoo!:happydance: (I cant wait to BE pregnant let alone ill from ttc....I'll be pampered like a princess hahaha)


----------



## caz & bob

hahaha i wil to hun xx :)


----------



## DragonMummy

caz & bob said:


> carnt believe man u lost xx :(




:rofl: BLUE is the colour love!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Rudeollie said:


> Dragon - My DH's got his black arm band on because Man U lost, what are they like hey?? Enjoy the new who xxx


pmsl


well the new Dr Who was a tiny bit scary for such a little Dragon, however it was lovely. We snuggled up in Mummy's bed (even though Daddy shares it, he calls it Mumm's bed) with a pizza to share and watched Who and he buried his face in my armpit when he got scared. He's fast asleep now, starfished across the whole bloody bed...


----------



## caz & bob

aw how cute xx :)


----------



## DragonMummy

grr.... 13dpo, temps have dropped, :bfn:

:cry:


Am going to chuck out all the poxy ic's - most of them had bloody clear pink lines after 2 minutes!


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Dragon Im sorry my love xxx Sorry too no-one has been on here til me.....Very quiet eh???

Im on but only cos Im trying to find out what is going on with me.....Pain has got much worse, and hurts to wee (but not like cystitis) Options are OHSS or a very large cyst.....So either way Im out of the running this month too and cant stop crying! I hate this so much!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

dont give up you never no hun till the witch comes i did one this morning to bfn 8 dpo but im not going to test now till 12dpo xx :( xx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey Ladies very quiet in here again i see....

Ollie sorry your not feeling too good, hopefully its ust OV. This month it hurt me to wee during ov time. Hope its not a cyst of anything bad. Dont give up chick.

Caz 8dpo is early chick. Dont worry. Im 10dpo today and so want to go and test but cant stand to see another a BFN.......Not today anyway. feeling like poo, so down and fed up. On the up side though OH proposed yesterday. Wont be planning a wedding just yet though xxx

Hope everyone is doing well and having a good easter sunday? xx


----------



## DragonMummy

she's still not here. no cramps really either. grr...


----------



## caz & bob

i no vickylou going to leave it now till im 13dpo still got very sore bbs and niples and my teeth today feel very sensative hope these are signs i will just have to wait and see aw that nice of the ho proposeing to you were going to get married when i have had another baby xx :)


----------



## SBB

Hi Ladies!

Vicky that's great news congrats!! :wedding:

Ollie hun I'm worried about you, I hope by the time you read this you're feeling better - let us know how you're doing :hugs: 

Dragonmummy I'm sorry - I _so_ hope the witch hasn't got you - I was looking at preg charts in the FF gallery the other day and loads of women have a drop like AF is coming so I hope you're still in with a shot... 

Caz hope you keep getting symptoms :p

No update from me, no +OPK still, no temp rise :nope:
x x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hey girls- just quickly checking in from my hols- on the hotels wifi!

Dragon mummy- don't worry about one mornings temps- see what happens tomorrow. Fngers crossed for you!

Congrats vickylou- lovely news xxx

ollie- keep an eye on it but try not to worry too much- I also had a weird water infection type feeling on both the cycles I ovulated xx

anyway..... Back to my holiday........ Xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hey girls- just quickly checking in from my hols- on the hotels wifi!

Dragon mummy- don't worry about one mornings temps- see what happens tomorrow. Fngers crossed for you!

Congrats vickylou- lovely news xxx

ollie- keep an eye on it but try not to worry too much- I also had a weird water infection type feeling on both the cycles I ovulated xx

anyway..... Back to my holiday........ Xxxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey clomid ladies. Just wanted to stop in and see how everyone was this month. I haven't been on in a while. I am doing soy this month it's suppose to be a natural form of clomid I believe. I am also taking Evening Primrose oil(3000mg) til I O, with my prenatal vitamin, baby aspirin, and 50mg of B6. I am hoping this will help bring me a BFP I am also doing the smep. Boy I went extreme when I was taken off clomid. LOL

How is everyone? 

Babylou have a wonderful holiday.

Ollie I hope you get to feeling better soon. Where are you in your cycle?
Dragon FX for you that you get your BFP this month!!

Good luck ladies and God bless you


----------



## VickyLou

Thank you ladies...... xxx


----------



## natp18

I hope you get this post, trying to MSG off of moby and it keeps going wrong lol.

Hello lovely ladys

I am currently on round 1 of clomid 50 mg dose & folicle tracking.
I am on CD 19 and have had 2 folicle checking scans on this cycle,which reported the following:

scan 1; on CD 12 reported only 1 big follicle at 10 mil 
scan 2; on CD 15 reported still only 1 big follicle now at 14.5 mil
Scan 3; is booked in for tomorrow ,should of been today but hospital closed.

I have been told folicle must be at least 18 mil before they ll give me an hcg injection which should push the egg out of the folicle "I think but not sure"
I am just not sure if this is posative and shows that clomid has worked!
I am concerned as there was only one big folicle . I am also concerned that my folicle has been growing so late in my cycle . I always did think I ovulated around about cd20 and those day 21 blood tests were useless for me as they work on the thought that women ovulate on cd14. All very confused if clomid is working or not! Argh very frustrated. What have been your experiences on folicle tracking and scans? Love to hear your thoughts

hugs
nat x


----------



## SBB

Morning Ladies, 

Nat I'm sorry I don't know anything at all about follicle tracking so can't help... But I hope it's all good news and you can get your injection....

Dragonmummy your temp rise this morning looks great! When are you testing again??!! I need to know!! 

I got another -OPK this morning, CD17 :cry: I know I just have to be patient but I'm just worried it hasn't worked. I took it days 5-10 so today is 7 days after the last tablet :nope:
I've had no real side effects at all - perhaps slightly more unsettled sleep and I've got loads of spots and had headaches, but that was all after the clomid - when I took the estrogen... So I think they may be side effects of that rather than the clomid....

Ollie hun how are you feeling?

I just want to ovulate NOW!!!

x x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

temp went down hun - I put it in ff wrong by mistake. Am cd1 :(


----------



## SBB

Oh no honey sorry :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## samfitz

hello ladies i have not been on for a couple of days has my head not been with it but i am extremely confused i was due af on saturday but from thursday i have been loosing quiet alot of brown discharge so thought full af would be here by now but no still lots of the brown stuff enough to warrant wearing a pad but i cant understand why its still brown after 5 days so im not sure whats going on an when or if i should be takin my clomid x


----------



## SBB

Sam have you tested? I definitely wouldn't take the clomid if you haven't had proper bleeding yet... 

Your temp hasn't dropped enough either so I'd definitely wait it out... 

x x x


----------



## samfitz

SBB said:


> Sam have you tested? I definitely wouldn't take the clomid if you haven't had proper bleeding yet...
> 
> Your temp hasn't dropped enough either so I'd definitely wait it out...
> 
> x x x

itested saturday bfn im just not sure what to do now never had this before i get the brown stuff for 2 days then af but i have had it now for 5 x


----------



## SBB

Hmmm I agree it's a bit strange.. I get a lot of brown spotting though, and I don't think it's anything to worry about. 
I would say if proper AF hasn't come tomorrow/Wednesday I'd test again. 

Definitely don't take the Clomid as you haven't got proper AF yet so there's still a chance you could be preggo... 

Also if there's a big temp drop then you will know AF is on its way... I'll stalk your chart tomorrow! 

x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

am in the same boat. brown discharge this morning (tmi alert - we dtd last night and when it all came out this morning it was a bit brown) had a bath and nothing since. Temp is right down so she's due.... WHERE IS SHE???


----------



## caz & bob

well still got my symptoms and today i feel very thursety i carnt cwench my thurst xx :) x


----------



## VickyLou

natp18 said:


> I hope you get this post, trying to MSG off of moby and it keeps going wrong lol.
> 
> Hello lovely ladys
> 
> I am currently on round 1 of clomid 50 mg dose & folicle tracking.
> I am on CD 19 and have had 2 folicle checking scans on this cycle,which reported the following:
> 
> scan 1; on CD 12 reported only 1 big follicle at 10 mil
> scan 2; on CD 15 reported still only 1 big follicle now at 14.5 mil
> Scan 3; is booked in for tomorrow ,should of been today but hospital closed.
> 
> I have been told folicle must be at least 18 mil before they ll give me an hcg injection which should push the egg out of the folicle "I think but not sure"
> I am just not sure if this is posative and shows that clomid has worked!
> I am concerned as there was only one big folicle . I am also concerned that my folicle has been growing so late in my cycle . I always did think I ovulated around about cd20 and those day 21 blood tests were useless for me as they work on the thought that women ovulate on cd14. All very confused if clomid is working or not! Argh very frustrated. What have been your experiences on folicle tracking and scans? Love to hear your thoughts
> 
> hugs
> nat x

Hiya Nat.
I had follicle tracking done in february with my first round of clomid. My first scan only showed 1 follicle on the left side and that was 14mil. My second scan was 22mil and my third shown that the follicle had been released. 
Dont panic chick 14.5 is a good size what cd is tomorrow hun? its amazing how much they can grow in such a short space of time. It sounds like its working to me chick. Fingers crossed for a good result tomorrow. xx


----------



## VickyLou

SBB sorry your OPK's are not getting darker.... Hopefully its will be any day now. what clomid cycle are you on? This last cycle (second course) i didnt have any side effects at all til after i ovulated and then they were horrible lol.

Fx you Ov soon chick. xx

Sam hopefully AF wont get you and this your month for a sticky bean. xx

Dragonmummy - Lets hope she is a no show and you get BFP soon chick. xx

Well as for me all side affects have gone, my boobs are not even sore any more and they have been killing me for days. Had sharp pains in the right side which feels like ov but that cant be as im due af on wednesday. I think im out anyway. Did a test this morning and it was BFN im 11 dpo. So my mood as hit rock bottom. I just want a bfp and i nice healthy happy 9months. Lost all site of being positve.

Anyone seen ollie today? hope shes ok? xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Oops sorry i forgot caz lol. I hope this is your BFP on its way chick..... Good Luck and fingers crossed. Your 9dpo today aint ya? xx


----------



## caz & bob

haha ye hun carnt wait to test aw sorry you got a bfn hun test again if af dosent show her face xx :(


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey honey's xx Thanks for all your concerns, Im ok ish today.....Think its been a shitty bug or a failed month for me. No bloated tummy this morning and no surge in temp.....PANTS! No sore boobs or DARK lines on my opks. BOO!!!!!!! Still crikey knackered tho, had a big sleep this afternoon!

Dragon & Sam sorry AF is pissing you both around.....She's a cow!

VickyLou - Im so sorry you got a bfn but it could still be early days. PMA baby xxx

Caz - FX you are still in the running - You could be our only hope this month hun!!!

SBB - How are you darling???


----------



## natp18

VickyLou said:


> natp18 said:
> 
> 
> I hope you get this post, trying to MSG off of moby and it keeps going wrong lol.
> 
> Hello lovely ladys
> 
> I am currently on round 1 of clomid 50 mg dose & folicle tracking.
> I am on CD 19 and have had 2 folicle checking scans on this cycle,which reported the following:
> 
> scan 1; on CD 12 reported only 1 big follicle at 10 mil
> scan 2; on CD 15 reported still only 1 big follicle now at 14.5 mil
> Scan 3; is booked in for tomorrow ,should of been today but hospital closed.
> 
> I have been told folicle must be at least 18 mil before they ll give me an hcg injection which should push the egg out of the folicle "I think but not sure"
> I am just not sure if this is posative and shows that clomid has worked!
> 
> 
> I am concerned as there was only one big folicle . I am also concerned that my folicle has been growing so late in my cycle . I always did think I ovulated around about cd20 and those day 21 blood tests were useless for me as they work on the thought that women ovulate on cd14. All very confused if clomid is working or not! Argh very frustrated. What have been your experiences on folicle tracking and scans? Love to hear your thoughts
> 
> hugs
> nat x
> 
> Hiya Nat.
> I had follicle tracking done in february with my first round of clomid. My first scan only showed 1 follicle on the left side and that was 14mil. My second scan was 22mil and my third shown that the follicle had been released.
> Dont panic chick 14.5 is a good size what cd is tomorrow hun? its amazing how much they can grow in such a short space of time. It sounds like its working to me chick. Fingers crossed for a good result tomorrow. xxClick to expand...

Hi Hun

Thanks for reply , I will be on CD20 tomorrow which I thought was a bit late. Does your hospital not inject you with HCG once your folicle reaches 18 mil? How did March cycle go Hun?
Hugs
nat x


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks ollie, FX crossed ay. Hope you get a positive soon.

Nat hmmm that does seem a little late but i wouldnt worry about it. They should check you again in a weeks time to see if its gone. Thats the only way you will no for sure if the clomid has worked. If not then your dose should be upped by another 50mg. It takes a few cycles to get into your system darlin.
No i didnt have the hcg shot chick, im not sure why i suppose they wanted to see if it would work on its own and it did. March i didnt have follicle tracking scans chick just a blood test on day 22 which im still waiting on the results. (which ill hopefully get tomorrow) 

Honestly hunni i wouldnt worry just yet xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi girls :p 

Vicky Hun I know it's do disappointing but 11 dpo is still really early, I know it kind of feels like if you're preg it should show on hpt by 11 dpo but honestly that's not the case... I hope I'll be proved right and you'll get your BFP!!

I'm only on clomid cycle one... 

Ollie Im glad you're ok sweetie :hugs:
so do you think after all that you haven't Ov'd? I need to be able to stalk a chart! Do you not have FF chart Hun? 

So if the clomid doesn't work, but I usually Ov naturally (just v late) would I still Ov like normal? 

X x x


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks for the PMA hun. Means alot as i can not be positive at the moment. Grrrrr I hate it!!!!

Hmmm would of thought you would have had horrible symptoms on the first course you must be one of the little ones lol.

Hmmmm im not sure if you would Ov hun not good with this ov stuff lol. Not used to it. xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey SBB - I have just update it so its here for you to have a skeg - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d54e3 If you ignore the HIGH temp from me been ill (which may still be ov....) It seems to say I have ov'd but Im not feelin it...Only based on how ill I was in Jan (which I think was cyst def burstin based on someone else post on here!)

Thanks Vicky xxx

Nat - you lucky thing gettin shots and scans! xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey SBB - I have just update it so its here for you to have a skeg - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d54e3 If you ignore the HIGH temp from me been ill (which may still be ov....) It seems to say I have ov'd but Im not feelin it...Only based on how ill I was in Jan (which I think was cyst def burstin based on someone else post on here!)

Thanks Vicky xxx

Nat - you lucky thing gettin shots and scans! xxx


----------



## SBB

I think you just have to see what tomorrows temp does and judge it from that... I'll stalk again tomorrow! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE SHOW ME SOMETHING GOOD!!!!!!!!!!! or I swear Im starting IUI!


----------



## mrsmab

Hi ladies!
Hope everyone it ok!
Havnt been around for a couple of days so havnt been on much!
so you all know that AF came - but its very weird! Not being a clomid pro yet i'm confused as to whether its normal or not, but AF has only lasted 3 days and is uaually 5-8 days and it was so light it was barely there!
Im on dose 3 of the clomid now and am starting to wonder if it is normal or not for cycle 1!
Part of me is wondering if I should have done a test just to make sure even tho she was here!
anyone else have this?
xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep same as me Mabs for cycle 3....She gets less ansd less as the months go by xxx Bitch that she is hahaha


----------



## DragonMummy

well here's a turnabout. think i just got a bfp on a superdrug....

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC00341-3.jpg


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh my god Dragon!!!!!!!!!!!!! That fab honey xxx Well done xxx


----------



## mrsmab

Go Dragon Go!!! YAY!!

Thanks Ollie! Glad its not just me!!
xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Am a bit stunned. DH won't believe me. He's waiting for a digi....


----------



## Rudeollie

Are we waiting with you too?????????????? x


----------



## SBB

Wow dragon that's great!!!! Keep us updated as soon as you've done the digi! :hugs:

I got a +OPK just now too!!! Not quite as exciting but still! I'm v excited, seems the Clomid might have worked after all!

x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

that is VERY exciting SBB!! :happydance:


----------



## SBB

thanks hun, gotta get some :sex: now!! 

I hope you get a BFP tomorrow on a digital hun - very very exciting!! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Go SBB go!!!!!! Catch le eggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im gonna gove it another try tonight for what its worth xxx


----------



## SBB

Come on Ollie we can still get our Xmas day bubbas!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!! Lets get those little bubbas xxx Good luck my lovely xxx


----------



## SBB

You too honey catch up tomorrow 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

SBB said:


> You too honey catch up tomorrow
> 
> X x x

Yep sweet dreams hun :cloud9: xxx happy bd!:thumbup:


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies, 
Wonder if you can tell me if taking Clomid increases egg quality as well as eggs. I know there is a chance of multiple eggs being released if on Clomid.

I am 37 and currently going through 3rd failed pregnancy. I want to see my GP armed with knowledge of what my options are. I know at 37 and two MC (third was ectopic) I am probably looking at egg quality degradation. I am not sure what I can do about it though.

Thanks in advance :hugs:


----------



## VickyLou

Great new dragonmummy. Congratulations

and same to u sbb, now get plenty of bd lol. xx

minimin sorry cant really help. But best of luck x


----------



## Rudeollie

Minimin said:


> Hey ladies,
> Wonder if you can tell me if taking Clomid increases egg quality as well as eggs. I know there is a chance of multiple eggs being released if on Clomid.
> 
> I am 37 and currently going through 3rd failed pregnancy. I want to see my GP armed with knowledge of what my options are. I know at 37 and two MC (third was ectopic) I am probably looking at egg quality degradation. I am not sure what I can do about it though.
> 
> Thanks in advance :hugs:

Hi Minimin.......From what I understand, the earlier you take clomid ie days 2-6 in your cycle the more eggs you produce. And the later say 7-11 the better quality the EGG is. Thats what Ive heard on here before, hope this helps xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi Ollie how you doing? I got another +OPK this morning :yipee: 

Hope I'll Ov on Wednesday so I can get three days in a row :sex: in! 

Have you updated your chart for me to stalk?! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yippeee! Well done SBB!!!! Im due to test again (just for the hell of it!) about 2-3 this afternoon....Got a proper poas opk so I can do it at work hahaha

Well havent update it yet, will do tonight as cant access it on my works pc!!! My temp was 98.3 this morning though so you can invisage what it'll look like and tell me what you think hahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

98.3! I'd say you've Ov already! Woohoo!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Do you think so???? Im so doubtful this time because Ive not had the evil stabbing ov pains....Just that horrible thing over the weekend..... God I hope I have!! xxx


----------



## SBB

2 high temps I think it's pretty likely - plus you had a +OPK didn't you? 

If tomorrows temp is high it defo will be... 

Yay we can be in the 2ww together!! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah I did but I dont trust them hahaha I had some last month that we were like Is it darker, yes it is...Is it?? Yes, err no err yes hahaha And then I didnt ov. The one the other days was dark though, darkest Ive ever seen and equal to the test line too.

Its just with not having that pain!! hahaha Argh!!!!! 

We'll be in the 2ww anyhoo as I dont know whats going on so have to remain hopefully I have ov'd and will be getting a bfp!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Yep lets keep that PMA!!

You really should just get some Clearblue Digital OPKs off ebay - I know they cost more but there's no faffing around reading lines - you either are or you aren't! 

There's no rules that it has to feel the same every month anyway so don't worry about that... Just go with the temps... 

My (.)(.) really hurt today :p (I'm only pleased cos it's prob Ov related!)

x x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I think I will next month - What am I saying there is NO NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!! Hehehe See my pma there SBB????
I have developed an nasty evil spot on my eyebrow....Im hoping thats a good sign of hormones kicking around in me......

VERY jealous of your sore boobs tho! I want that!!!!!! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad you have ovlated sbb get bding hun xx :)


----------



## SBB

Ha ha I love the way we _*want*_ pain!! 

I've got loads of spots it's annoying! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

caz & bob said:


> aw glad you have ovlated sbb get bding hun xx :)

Thanks hun :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Im a bit of a sadist says DH....If I havent got pain from this ttc Im not happy!!!!!

Hmmm getting tummy ache again......


----------



## SBB

Dragon mummy - what's happening? I need an update!! Have you done a digital? 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls can opks pick up pregnacies haha XX :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep Caz they can most certainly do that....Why??????Do we have another BFP in the house????xxx


----------



## SBB

yes they can, but the line would have to be quite dark as you can get a faint line any time on an OPK.. 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

ok i think i will go and try holding my wee in for ages now il let you no im only 10 dpo today so dont no if it will show let you no in a min xx :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Woo hoo we are holding in wee buddies hahaha Im holding it in to do an opk to see if surge or no surge! hahaha Good luck honey! Ive got my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## caz & bob

well done it girls and there not a 2nd line so but just looked againe now and theres a second line il try and take a pic of it to show you girls xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Caz hurry up and get it posted will ya??? Hahaha

Well my opk is blank so I MUST have ov'd the other day! Oh wait...Somethings coming through now maybe?? God its like been psycic! Is there anybody there......hahaha


----------



## SBB

Ollie I'm sure you Ov'd the other day... Stop peeing on sticks - I think you've got a problem :rofl: 

Come on Caz where's the photo?! 

x x x


----------



## VickyLou

Hey girls i need help.

Ive just got off the phone to the doctor (they wanted me to wait til friday but i sooo couldnt)

I had my bloods done on thursday to check ive ovulated cause i got a very dark opk the week before.

Well the results are 21.8 which is borderline apparently. She said i have ovulated but its borderline cause its ment to be over 30. I dont have a clue. I wish the fertility clinic told me the numbers last month then i would no more. Im deverstated that it hasnt worked. 

Explain girls please xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Sbb - Hahahaha I have got a problem havent i????? I need the control or I lose it! Hahaha 

Vickylou - My f/s has always told me it HAS to be about 30, the minimum to have shown ov.....But after my shitty 3.6!!! Last month, I got loads of stories on here of people who DID ov with things as low as 9.6....AND got their BFPS!!!! Nursekell for instance!

So dont give in yet honey pie ok???? I think the Day21's are a load of rubbish....I mean not many of us girls can say its DEF day 21 can we?????

Me - Tummy bloated AGAIN and I look 6months gone....I hate this now! xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Im thinking i might ring the fertility clinic and see if they will give me my numbers from last month so i can compare. Af due tomorrow and no signs of it coming yet. No cramps, boobs are not sure like usual so im thinking i might have a messed up cycle this month. Im just trying to hold back the tears as i dont like people seeing me cry..... Thanks though ollie a little bit of hope i guess. xx


----------



## Rudeollie

VickyLou said:


> Im thinking i might ring the fertility clinic and see if they will give me my numbers from last month so i can compare. Af due tomorrow and no signs of it coming yet. No cramps, boobs are not sure like usual so im thinking i might have a messed up cycle this month. Im just trying to hold back the tears as i dont like people seeing me cry..... Thanks though ollie a little bit of hope i guess. xx

Awww honey :hugs::hugs::hugs: I know how it feels, like I said last month WAS a bust for me but it doesnt mean yours will be .....Keep strong and have a lil bit of my pma ok cos I dont need all mine just yet xxx :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Vicky hun :hugs: sorry I just don't know :shrugs: never had the tests before.. Ring and ask for last months... 
But as Ollie says, there are no guarantees, you didn't get a bfp last month when it was higher, and people get their bfps when it's lower so you are not out at all... 
FX it's all ok hun x x x x


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks girls really appreciate it. Im trying to get in touch with the clinic but its engaged and they close at 4pm. Grrr. I guess im just threating cause the doctor wasnt very helpful. Seemed to not have a clue to be honest (not my usual nice helpful doctor). Ive got an appointment at the doctors for next wednesday anyway cause they want me to repeat the test but i dont see how that works lol. 

Thanks though girlies, must think positive, must think positive lol if i keep saying it to myself maybe ill start thinking it lol.

Sorry for moaning ladies xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Dont you be silly Vicky - Its what we're all here for. xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Thank you ollie. And congrats on ovulating. Your temps sound good even though i dont really understand em lol. xx


----------



## VickyLou

Im thinking maybe when i got my positive lastweek it wasnt actually a positive as i didnt get another one after that. Maybe i ovulated later. Grrrr i dont no i hate this ttc wish it could be easier for us all hunis xxx


----------



## SBB

I wa going to say do you know for sure when you Ov? If they re-do the test it might be higher :happydance: 

At acu now so catch up later x x x


----------



## samfitz

well i never thought i would ever be happy to see af but here the witch is after 6 days of the funky brown stuff so now i can start my 3rd round of clomid tomorrow phew x


----------



## VickyLou

well feb i ov'd on cd14 with follicle tracking and 21 days bloods.
March i got a positive opk on cd14 at 7.30pm but when i retested at midnight it was a fainter line?? I assumed thats was it but i had no pain in my overies. The docs are now telling me they want to retest next month (which is obvious). it just doesnt make sense to me. 
It wouldnt matter if they retest anyway cause me havent bd for over a week now. Last dtd on the saturday 27th.

I have to go the clinic tomorrow with other half so ill speak to them then and get as much info as possible. Will start temps on the next cycle and try and stick with it this time.

Thanks girls. Prob panicing about nothing.


----------



## Rudeollie

Sam - Great news the witch is here(well not but you know what I mean).....Welcome to cycle 3 sweeti xxx


----------



## amy_1234

Hi Ladies!

Well i saw my FS for the last time today, I have now been discharged as there is nothing else the hospital can do untill i am 26 :(. On the up side i am ovulating on my own now and OH sperm is above average so there is no reason why we can't concieve.

I just wanted to wish you ladies gud luck and i really hope you all concieve soon.

gud luck. xxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Amy.....Why is that???? Sorry you are leaving us but great news your ov;ing on your own now honey! And good news on OH too! Fingers crossed been discharged means one of those super special secret bfps xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw hope everthink goes well for you vickylou hun and your worrying over nothing sorry my cam will not pick the line up sorry im going to do a hpt in the morining dont no if its still early are what i will be 11 dpo carnt wait just need to no there is a line on the opk one but its not dark xx :) xx


----------



## Chrisangel

Hello ladies! I just joined BnB not too long ago and I'm still trying to figure it all out but anyways I am a clomis user, on 2nd round Ov on April 2!! In the TWW hope all of you get you BFP soon!!


----------



## SBB

Hi chrisangel! I think I've maybe Ov'd today or will do tomorrow so can join you in the 2ww! Let us know if you have any symptoms! 

FX we ALL get our BFPs this cycle! 

X x x 

:dust:


----------



## DragonMummy

well that was shortlived. Here i am again....


----------



## SBB

Oh no Hun :cry: 

I hope this cycle works out for you x x x :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls - How we doing today???

Aww no Dragon - What happend?? Did the bitch come along???

SBB - Have you check oout my beautiful chart today....I havent seen it but DH says he put todays temp in AND Ov'd on Sunday!!!!! Happy dance all round....I just hope its true! Hahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

Yipee!!! You need to put your chart in your siggy so I can stalk more easily!

I got another +OPK today, so thinking Ov today or tomorrow! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep I will try to for you honey xxx Im just sooonot convinced I have though, just with feeling so poorly this weekend, it WAS tummy wise but wasnt the evil stabby ov pains I know and love hahaha!

Look at you with all these opks! Its a super egg wanting to be caught me thinks xxx


----------



## SBB

Well going by your temps I think it's pretty certain so don't worry... 

I hope it's because of a super egg/s! I want Clomid twins :p

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Me too SBB! Mainly cos I want 2 bambinos and Im not putting myself through this again hahahahaha...........Twins will be enough to shock DH into not doing this again hahaha

My cousin has twin girls, Ruby and Lillie.....Beautiful cherubs they are. She pinched my 2 girls names though, but I dont mind.....I did still want a Ruby redhead though.......

Cant you just picture your bubs??? I can see mine already hehehe xxx


----------



## SBB

Ha ha yes it would be great not to have to worry about ttc another one! Ruby & Lillie are lovely names... Me and my sis (we're not twins BTW!) were going to be called Poppy and Daisy and I'd quite like to use those if we had twin girls :p

Don't think I could handle triplets though - my house isn't big enough! 

I have to say my babies would be v cute lol, can't wait x x x x


----------



## Chrisangel

SBB- I have a question for ya?? How do you like the acupuncture? I have been reading a-lot about it and I was just curious on how it was working for you!! Thanks!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls i did a test and theres a really faint line so im going to test againe in the morning see if its darker sbb glad you have ovulated and hope you and olie get you win bfps dragon mommy hope your ok hun my sister in law has twin girls kelsey and catlin there lovely but there a had full dont no how she manages them xx baby dust to us all fx xx


----------



## Rudeollie

SBB - I love those names too....I had a ickle baby kitten called poppy but she got run over....Always loved the name tho xxx

FX Caz - Hope its a nice fat dark line tomorrow xxx


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies .... sorry i havn't been on for a while my laptop busted so havn't been able to get online i tried using my phone but for some wierd reason i could only veiw but not post it just wouldn't let me sign in ....

nothing new with me except wierd cycle last cycle and yet another low progesterone level .. AF didn't arrive so i decided to induce AF with norethisterone felt like total rubbish for the whole 10 days ... started the last cycle of clomid and yet again no ovulation and still waiting to get progesterone test done (the soonest they could get me in was monday) looks like i'm out yet another cycle all thats left for me now is the visit to fertility specialist i feel so down that clomid didn't work for me ....

how is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## SBB

Chrisangel said:


> SBB- I have a question for ya?? How do you like the acupuncture? I have been reading a-lot about it and I was just curious on how it was working for you!! Thanks!

Hi hun! 

Well, to be honest I don't know that much about it, but I heard it was good for TTC so thought why not! But I don't actually really get how it works! 

I have to say since I've been getting the Acu, I seem to be in a good mood all the time! I do also take a few pills every day including Maca and EPO so I can't guarantee it's not down to either of those. I said to my OH yesterday do you notice any difference since I started Acu and he said I seem happier! 
Not that I was a miserable cow before, but I do tend to get mood swings _a lot_ around Ov and AF. 

I have to say that I thought I'd find it relaxing to actually have the acu, but I don't. I think thought that that's more to do with the lady I go to. She does a different thing to what I've read about - lots of ladies say they have the needles put in and then are left under a heat lamp to relax. Mine puts the needle in and then takes it straight back out, so there's not really any lying around relaxing time. 

it doesn't really hurt most of the time, some you can just feel but it's not painful. But some, like yesterday she did three points in my tummy really hurt! But it's over V quickly! As I'm Oving any time now she did the points there to stimulate blood flow to the uterus... 

She's also been good at advising me on diet etc - ie I'm a veggie, so recommended lots of protein etc to help with ttc... 

I have been going weekly for a few weeks now, but it's not cheap so I'm going to cut it down to once every 2 weeks now... 

I've rambled on for a while now - not sure it's remotely helpful but there you go!! 
x x x


----------



## SBB

caz & bob said:


> morning girls i did a test and theres a really faint line so im going to test againe in the morning see if its darker sbb glad you have ovulated and hope you and olie get you win bfps dragon mommy hope your ok hun my sister in law has twin girls kelsey and catlin there lovely but there a had full dont no how she manages them xx baby dust to us all fx xx

An HPT?! Or another OPK? 

Oooh it's exciting !! Fingers crossed for you hun! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> SBB - I love those names too....I had a ickle baby kitten called poppy but she got run over....Always loved the name tho xxx

:cry: I'd be devasted if my furr babies got run over - we don't let them out just in case because we have a road behind us that cars drive quite fast along and our little babies are quite stupid! 

x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0262.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0295.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG SBB They are gorgeous....What are they?? They look Oriental.....
Well Poppy was the sister of Rude, and when she died he was heartbroken as was I....She was 1/2 siamese so it was VERY quiet without her. The weekend after we needed someone else so went out and got Ollie....
Hence RUDEOLLIE hehehe My babies xxx 
Still miss my princess poppykins though....Ollies not allowed out cos he's a very stoopid predigree hahaha and rudes not fussed if his mate cant play out with him. They come out with me sometimes when I garden though....Run around like nutters too hahaha


----------



## SBB

He he ours do the same - they love going in the garden! If we can stop them going over the fence we would let them out there on their own... 

They are Burmese, called Brown and Grey :haha: 

Yes burmese and siamese are very vocal cats! They are a lot like dogs, when OH gets home they run to the door and miaow really loud cos they're excited to see him! And they always bring us toys to play fetch! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

xkissyx said:


> nothing new with me except wierd cycle last cycle and yet another low progesterone level .. AF didn't arrive so i decided to induce AF with norethisterone felt like total rubbish for the whole 10 days ... started the last cycle of clomid and yet again no ovulation and still waiting to get progesterone test done (the soonest they could get me in was monday) looks like i'm out yet another cycle all thats left for me now is the visit to fertility specialist i feel so down that clomid didn't work for me ....

Oh no sorry it didn't work :hugs: I hope the FS can give you some good news. 

Will you try 150mg? 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Brown and Grey - Love it! Hahaha Ollies the same as them, fetchs, cries and talks to us a LOT! And cuddles in my arms like a baby in bed hehehehe He is sooo spoilt!
Ollies QUITE good with the fance...He goes near and looks back at me and I say Oliver...NO! ANd he jogs over to me a cries as if to say But Mum I wasnt gunna!!!!!! 

If we dont get our BFP this month DH says we're getting another kitten hahaha Maybe a Tonk or a Bengal xxx


----------



## caz & bob

sbb hpt xx :)


----------



## Rudeollie

caz & bob said:


> sbb hpt xx :)

WOoo Hoooo! Great Caz!!!!!! :hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

its only very faint so going to see if its a bit darker in tne morning are i might do one later if it will show up is morning better are what xx :)


----------



## SBB

caz that's great!! can you post a pic? Personally I would do one later _and_ in the morning!! 
x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Personally I would be peeing on anything that moved to see a bfp hahaha! xxx


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> Brown and Grey - Love it! Hahaha Ollies the same as them, fetchs, cries and talks to us a LOT! And cuddles in my arms like a baby in bed hehehehe He is sooo spoilt!
> Ollies QUITE good with the fance...He goes near and looks back at me and I say Oliver...NO! ANd he jogs over to me a cries as if to say But Mum I wasnt gunna!!!!!!
> 
> If we dont get our BFP this month DH says we're getting another kitten hahaha Maybe a Tonk or a Bengal xxx

Ollie sounds v well behaved! Our grey is like that but Brown is naughty! Yep they love cuddling up with us too! They usually sleep _on_ OHs head! Or under the duvet. I know that's a bit wrong to lots of people but they're our babies! 

I said to OH if we don't get preg soon I want another one! I want a lilac burmese - sooo cute! 

x x x x
 



Attached Files:







1bjarki.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooooh I want one!!!! Hahaha Ooooh i can feel that silky coat already hahaha!

Yep Oli claws my side of the duvet to come under for a warm....He's so skinny though I HAVE to oblige hehehe!

SO gonna have to train him out of our room tho once we get a bfp! He'll snuggle upto to the baby others wise YIKES! Hahaha


----------



## SBB

Ahh they are so cute, that's what ours do he he! The brown one also 'makes love' to OHs dressing gown. Lol that's what we call it she just kneeds and purrs for ages! 

Yeh I think they would defo be snuggled up to little bubba so we'll have to shut ours out - they won't like it! 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

i will but the cam wont pick the line up so i will post a pic when i get a darker line girls i will do one in a bit just holding the wee now haha the cats are lovely i have 3 dogs german shepard german shepard cross and a mungral xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

WOW! And I thought 3 cats was a lot to handle - 3 dogs???? Now you can totally cope with a baby Caz hahaha!

Hold the pee hold the pee! So excited!

SBB - Hehehehe Oli does that to my dressing gown. If we go away I leave it out for him to snuggle into. He dribbles he gets that much enjoyment from it hehehe!


----------



## caz & bob

hahaha i have a 10yold to xx :) xx


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> SBB - Hehehehe Oli does that to my dressing gown. If we go away I leave it out for him to snuggle into. He dribbles he gets that much enjoyment from it hehehe!

:rofl: 

Caz let us know when you've tested again - good luck! 

And yeh 3 dogs and a 10yr old that's hard work!! 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

no haha and i want another hun i will do xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Crikey Caz - You must be a glutten for punishment hahaha Either that or a VERY strong willed woman!!!!!!!!!!!! Hahaha

Right - Im back home now, just had my lunch (which tasted well off btw?!?!) And can now ask for all your help while we breathe a BIG sigh of relief that we have passed the ov mark! PHEW!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw i am glad hun fx for your bfp now and now its the 2ww hun xx :)


----------



## Rudeollie

caz & bob said:


> aw i am glad hun fx for your bfp now and now its the 2ww hun xx :)

Thanks honey :hugs: Lets hope in the next few weeks we can ALL :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun can you see a line this is this mornings xx :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0047.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah EVER so slighty I can see one....Not too far from where the MAX line is???? Is that the one??? Yippeeeeee!!!!!!! xxx God Id be running for a cb digi one or a FR! Hahaha


----------



## caz & bob

i no im going to order now off line but it should be a bit darker tomorow shunt it xx :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah it should get darker as the days go on.....FAB!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## megs79

Hi everyone, just popping in to see how you all are - good luck to all of you in the 2ww! Caz, I can see a line too. When got a positive though, it took about 2 weeks to get a clearer line on those tests, it was faint for ages. I'd recommend a digital one definitely! x


----------



## SBB

yay caz defo get a decent test those ICs are rubbish it'll take forever to go dark!! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey megs honey!!! Hows you amd lil bump doing????


----------



## megs79

Not too bad! Still got morning sickness but it is a good thing apparently! Nearly 9 weeks now so just waiting for my first ultrasound. FX for more bfps this month! x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooh how exciting! Your first scan!!! When is it??? If you get a bean piccy make sure you post it so all teh clomid Aunties can have some PMA! Hehehe!
Hey well I got a pos on one of your opks so I had BEST get a bfp this month hahaha xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Hello ladies how are we all today. Seems i have alot to catch up on. Ill check back soon.

Hope everyone is well though?

Well AF got me this morning bang on time like i expected. Managed to get in touch with the clinic and they want me to up my dose to 100mg as of tomorrow and i have to have more follicle tracking done which is going to cost us a fortune grrrr. Cant really afford it but hey what the hell it has to be worth it ay.

So crushed today as i was very hopeful this month until yesterday.

The blood results for last month was 39.9 and this month 21.8.... The lady at the clinic said it hasnt worked this month although my doctor said i had its just borderline. (shows how much they no hey) grrrrr.

ah well on to round 3 i go. I hope this our month ladies xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Hope its your bfp caz, upload a piccy in the morning xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Vickylou, sorry she got you honey. But at least you did ov tho, or you wouldnt have come on!!!! I am cycle 3 and its got a good feeling so maybe you were meant to be on 3 with me xxx
Just had my bf round with her little boy (3months) He is gooooorgeous, and so smiley. Was telling me ALL sorts of stories about how daddy ate his Easter egg hahahaha


----------



## VickyLou

thanks ollie.... well yeah thats what i was thinking i must have ov'd but the clinic say no as the progesterone wasnt enough. I really dont understand it all lol. On to round 3 though 100mg hope the side affects are not worse lol. 

Your in your 2 ww now aint ya huni? early days yet but any signs? FX its your month chick.

Awwww bless, i want one lol. I had to remove 2 friends from my facebook news feed today as its breaking my heart on there bump updates and scan pictures. Just cant deal with it right now. xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw no how you feel vickylou well 3rd time lucky hey i will hun just done another opk its a lot darker than yesterdays xx :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0017.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## VickyLou

Lets hope it is 3rd time lucky chick. For all us girls in here on the 3rd round. Good luck with tomorrows testing chick hope its a good result xx


----------



## caz & bob

ty hun fx for us all xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Fingers AND toes crossed for us all this time xxx Wouldnt it be amazing! xxx


----------



## SBB

Vicky Hun so sorry af got you :hugs: 

I hope this will be your lucky cycle x x x


----------



## mrssunshine78

awww vicky sorry she's arrived, its so hard.

i'm on my 3rd month of clomid too, on CD8 so just waiting to ov.

caz i can see a line too - looks like a bfp!!!! good luck 

xx


----------



## kcw81

Hi ladies! I am new here, I am taking clomid for the first time this cycle starting today. I ovulate late, usually around CD30 so am trying this to see if it shortens my cycle. I hope it works and hope my s/e aren't too bad. 

DH and I are leaving tomorrow for the weekend to visit my dad in arizona and I really hope I don't get bad side effects to ruin the trip! I don't want to be a mean sweaty crampy bloated lady while visiting and trying to have a fun time!


----------



## LisaRH

I am new here too. I am starting clomid as soon as my next cycle starts (in about 2 weeks). Does anyone here use it for LPD? We have been TTC#2 for 16 months w/ 1 chemical pregnancy last May. SA revealed low motility (30%), and I have a LP that ranges from 11 to 14 days with up to 5 days of spotting before I start my period. Last month the spotting started 7 dpo and my LP was 11 days long. I would love to hear anyone's experience with clomid and luteal phase issues.
Lisa


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey KC and Lisa, welcome to the club xxx
- KC dont worry some dont get any s/e! Try not to worry about it and just enjoy your time away.....Who knows what will happen with a little relaxation hehehe! FX and baby dust my love xxx If you do get s/e just let hubby know well in advance waht could happen so he can laugh it off with you....Thats what mine does xxx

Lisa - Im not too sure on LP's but Im sure someone will be clued up on it. Im on clomid for no been able to ov....BUT i did this month YAY!!!!!!! xxx Baby dust to you too!

PMA is the game on here girlies so feel free to throw some around xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies just checking in....Caz I def see a line!!!!

I am currently 12 dpo and going NUTS!!! I had uterine cramping about 6-8 dpo and my nipples have been sore since 9 dpo. All I have wanted to do today is sleep though i am not sure if that is b/c I did not sleep well last night. I really want to test but am afraid of the dreaded BFN....can anyone offer any advice. This is my first cycle on clomid and sore nips and cramping is not normal for me. Are these side effects of clomid? Thanks to all of you for your support.


----------



## kcw81

congrats on your oving rudeollie! thanks for the nice welcome. what does PMA stand for? yeah I have already warned DH that this little trip might be rocky and he is prepared! I am already nervous just about going and seeing my dad and travelling in general makes me nervous, just the whole idea of sleeping somewhere else and not knowing what we will be doing day to day. I like to be planned! 

Lisa RH - I have a varying LP from 10 to 14 days and when it is sometimes is 10 days it makes me nervous. My Doc said that the clomid could potentailly lenghten my LP by a day or two if it was too short but it isn't certain that it would. Not sure how clomid does that but it can!


----------



## kcw81

ttc baby117 - wait! try to wait longer! pregnancy cannot be detected until implantation occurs and the average implantation day is 8-11DPO so at least wait to 11 DPO!


----------



## Rudeollie

TTC - Clomid can cause some wickedly evil very similar symptoms to pregnancy ones.....SO you must try keep grounded hahaha Easier said than done I know. But I have had all sorts and got very very giddy then nada! BUT sometimes, those sneaky little things ARE the real deal xxx If you are 12dpo...Give it another day or so then test honey....You should know for sure then.....FX xxx

KC - PMA is the best thing EVER! Hippy I know but Positive Mental Attitude! Baby it works wonders! Ots how I got my ov this month Im syre hahaha..............Try not to stress about your trip hun, take each day as it comes, and have lots of fun. It could be just what you need for a nice sticky bfp xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks for the quick replay kcw and rudeollie....I think I will try to at least wait till Friday it is just driving me nuts! I am seriously going crazy, but like I said I dont think I am emotionally ready to see the BFN!


----------



## kcw81

oh ttcbaby I thought you were only 8DPO! 12 DPO is pretty close to the finish line... I would test but I have a problem with that.

rudeollie - I thought PMA had something to do with positive something or other! totally positive mind can only do good. sometimes it is hard to get your hopes up and then be diappointed though, and that is why my mode of operation in the past has always been to expect the worst and then you can't be suprised by disappointment. But its not fun and it hasn't been working for me since I had a mmc and have not been able to get as a bfp since. When I was pregnant I kept thinking - don't get too attached, you could miscarry, cuz I knew how common it is in the first tri, and then I did mmc at 10 weeks. sucky!


----------



## Rudeollie

ttcbaby117 said:


> thanks for the quick replay kcw and rudeollie....I think I will try to at least wait till Friday it is just driving me nuts! I am seriously going crazy, but like I said I dont think I am emotionally ready to see the BFN!

I know how you feel honey pie :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies how are we all. Sorry about earlier was just really fed up.... Thanks for all the kind words. Im in so much pain right now, i can say clomid hasnt made AF pains any better thats for sure!!! :-(

Ollie are you getting bloods done soon or had them? and yes it would be lovely if we all got BFP on the 3rd round would be very weird too lol. FX and lots :dust:

Welcome to the newbies. Im sure you will feel right at home here with this lovely bunch. 
Good Luck and fingers crossed the clomid works for you. xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

kcw81 said:


> oh ttcbaby I thought you were only 8DPO! 12 DPO is pretty close to the finish line... I would test but I have a problem with that.
> 
> rudeollie - I thought PMA had something to do with positive something or other! totally positive mind can only do good. sometimes it is hard to get your hopes up and then be diappointed though, and that is why my mode of operation in the past has always been to expect the worst and then you can't be suprised by disappointment. But its not fun and it hasn't been working for me since I had a mmc and have not been able to get as a bfp since. When I was pregnant I kept thinking - don't get too attached, you could miscarry, cuz I knew how common it is in the first tri, and then I did mmc at 10 weeks. sucky!

Awww honey, tahts how I was too....And the same thing happend:cry::cry: It took me a while to see it but if you can TRY (its hard I know) TRY to keep positive you feel better about stuff and surely when pregnant thats the best way to be isnt it??? :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

of course its the best way to be! life is too short to go around doubting everything. I will try to change it up this time- thanks for the reminder! :)
well I am off now to try and get a work out in and then pack!
xxxooo


----------



## babyloulou

Hey girls- just checking in from Gran Canaria!!! Can see you've all been busysince i'vev
been gone - but can't really catch up on the posts on this rubbish wifi!!! So how everyone? Any bfps yet???? 

How are you ollie and sonya???

OMG- Kissy!!!! I have just seen that you are back!! I am so glad to hear from you! I wasso worried! Are you ok? Xxx

xxxxp


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls done an opk this afternoon and its a lot stronger than yesterdays i have orderd t digital p test so waiting for that to come 12 dpo to day hers the pics the bottom one is todays xx ;) xx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0025.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kcw81

hey guys how is everyone today? I took my first clomid pill last night CD3 and so far I think the only thing I noticed is my body temperature is running hot, like I feel hot and last night I felt like the bedroom was really warm. I wasn't sweating but just felt like I didnt need the sheets and it was not actually warm in the room. also I had trouble falling asleep but I think its cuz I am flying to AZ this afternoon and am reall nervous. hey caz and bob your ticker says 12DPO, why using an opk?


----------



## caz & bob

because i am waiting on my order for a digi p test hun hope it come in the morning xx ;)


----------



## SBB

Hi ladies how is everyone? KCW don't worry you might not get any side effects - I was so worried about getting them but I have been really lucky, just got sore boobs now around OV but that's about it really... A couple of little things that I might not even notice if I wasn't looking for them! 

Well FF says I've OVd, although I think it will change the day once I put a couple more temps in... Stopped getting +OPKs now too! 

Caz I hope the test comes tomorrow let us know! 

x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

hello lvely ladies,,, how r we all today~??
well just over 4 weeks til i hopefuly get clomid, cnt wait now,
any1 close to testing??? xxx


----------



## SBB

keepsmiling said:


> any1 close to testing??? xxx

I'm 3DPO and considering it :rofl: 

Caz should be testing on her digital soon lets hope there's good news! And looks like Dragonmummy might still be preg after all so fingers crossed for her too! 

bet you are v excited about getting the clomid - I was! Also very scared of the side effects but so far I've been ok.. 

x x x


----------



## samfitz

good morning everyone hope you are all doing ok an not stressing too much nice to see we have some newbies so welcome to you guys. an has for me im ok af has left the building so thats good to have no reminder of another failed clomid month im onto the 3rd day of my clomid no side effects just yet but having said that i had none last month so heres hoping thereas none for me this. this time next week i will be in turkey so im hoping that sun an relaxation is the key to a bfp x x x


----------



## SBB

Sam that sounds lovely - I want a holiday!! 

hope the 3rd round of clomid works for you 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Howdy girls - Did you miss me??? Couldnt get on the bloody site for 2 days! Whats that all about hey?????
Right well I will read back through the posts and popback in a mo! xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Lou! Good to see you popping in and thinking about us while your on yours hols! Is it mega hot there??? Lucky you xxx

Well my temp is still up and FF has recalculated my ov day from yesterday....Its now back to ov on Sunday, as yesterday it said I ov'd monday! Odd thing it is!

I am knackered and sicky and have tingly boobs but I am pretty certains its wicked clomid playing silly buggers with me!

Caz - Have you digi'd yet honey??? Those other tests look pretty pos to me......Want a didgi tho before I do my bfp dance ok hehehe!

SBB - Any symptoms from you yet honey?? xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

im verrry nervous about gettin it, prob cos of the side effects and the fact iv got alot of hope 4 it, wishing hard it works,,,
xx

my name is kelly by the way xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Kelly - I was exactly the same before I got mine. There's lots riding on it and when you hear people gettin bfps after one month you think HURRAH!!!!!!!! 

And then BAM you might'nt ov BUT then you do and can keep on ov'ing thanks to clomid and maybe some months you dont then you do again......BUT it's doing something every single month that goes on and with the help from everyone in here you get the PMA and it will work!!!!!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

hope ur right, i just want a bby soooo much, its all me n hubby want right now, no1 sed it wud be this hard to get it!! lol but all be worth it. well iv had a weird experience this week,

i brought sum ic ov tests in prep 4 if i get clomid, and i did 1 the past few days just out of curiosity, n i dnt think i ov on my own, althought i might do lol, and they have all had a faint ine on them??? xx


----------



## SBB

Hey Ollie :hi: 

Well glad FF has got your OV in, it changed mine as well from CD17 to 18, I had a few little pains on day 18 so think that's when I OV'd... 

Well nothing we can do now but wait! No symptoms yet! I hope yours are symptoms not just the evil clomid! 

I couldn't get on much yesterday either it kept going weird.. 

Kelly I felt the same too, I kept reading about all these people that got preg on first round - but that's not really the reality unfortunately. You never know though! I'm still hopeful! 

I also was so scared of the side effects, I was literally shaking when I took the first tab and my heart was racing! Turns out the worst side effect for me was side effect paranoia!!! 


x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Well the general rule of thumb with those tests are only pay attention to them if the line is the same colour as the test line or darker.......You will naturally have levels of the hormone in your system so it will show a faint line most times......Last month I was convinced by them that O had ov'd- only to discover I hadnt and it was just picking up my natural level! When you ov though the surge is much much greater so shows a very dark line on it.....Soon as you see that get bd'ing! hahaha

Its sooo hard isnt it? We all ask ourselves why us? Why is it takin us all sooo long to get a baby???? It sucks!

How long have you been ttc??? Its coming up 20months for me next so Im about due a sticky bean me thinks hahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yes it's been between 24 and 28 degrees while we've been here. It's gorgeous!! 

Sorry if I am not answering posts or ignoring some- the wifi here is awful- takes me forever to log on and leave a message-can't keep it on line long enough to read back through posts- hope everyone is ok! I am feeling lost without you girls- and welcome to all the newbies that have arrived this week xxx

I am still not sure I oved. I finally got that positive opk on CD25 just as I was leaving for the airport. My temps are high but that could be the heat of the weather and I am not taking them at the right time. We got plenty of bding in just incase!! I have woken up this morning with awful AF type pains though!! 

How are you ollie? Do we have anyone testing yet? Xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Looks like Dragon has done it.....BUT it might've been multiple and maybe one has been lost...We're awaiting news from her today.

Oh and Caz too we think....Shes awaiting a digi test coming in the post but we;ve seen lines on some ic's!

Im ok, FF says I ov'd so Im happy (still not convinced though haha) Thought I was dying last weekend when I was due to but didnt get any typicla ov pains. BUT temps are up still for 4 days so Im hopeful! And starting to symptom spot hahaha!

We're missing you too honey. But glad you are having a lovely time out there!!!! xxxx


----------



## Jennifer8

kcw81 said:


> hey guys how is everyone today? I took my first clomid pill last night CD3 and so far I think the only thing I noticed is my body temperature is running hot, like I feel hot and last night I felt like the bedroom was really warm. I wasn't sweating but just felt like I didnt need the sheets and it was not actually warm in the room. also I had trouble falling asleep but I think its cuz I am flying to AZ this afternoon and am reall nervous. hey caz and bob your ticker says 12DPO, why using an opk?

Hi, i get this with clomid during the day and a night just really hot for about 20 minutes. Another great side effect from clomid. x


----------



## keepsmiling

silly opk!! y do we do em hey ladies??
iv been ttc for amlost 3years, only found out bout a year ago i had pcos so im hopin things wil happen soon, only been proper ttc since our dream wedding in sept xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies,

Just on to give an update. I am currently 14 dpo...AF is due tomorrow but I am not getting my usual af symptoms. No cramps no sore boobs..though my nips were sore for some time...that seems to have subsided. usually my temp starts to fall by now but it has gone higher.....my q is...is this yet another side effect of clomid....will it lengthen my lp AND keep my temps up? I have not tested b/c I dont want to see the BFN....any advice to help me stay sane?

thx!


----------



## Rudeollie

If your temp is still up high ttc thats not a clomid thing......Ive been temp watchng for a while now and havent experienced a high temp past dpo 6/7......Have you had a slight dip at all from ov to now??? xxx

Awww- Kelly, Im sure the clomid will kick start what the pcos stops xxx FX xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

no my temps have been 97.9 all through my cycle after ovulation...except in the last few days they have gone up to 98.2 and 98.34 this morning.....what do you think? This is the highest I have seen it at this time in my cycle. usually around 10 dpo it will go those temps but then go back down


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Hi
I am not a straight clomid user but will be starting taking my first cycle s worth tomorrow.We have been trying for a baby for three years and were diagnosed with male infertility last November.I have had three cycles of donor insemination which have failed so have now been prescribed clomid to try and ensure success in this cycle.
I have three cycles prescribed one at 50 and two at 100 this is our last chance before IVF so I feel pretty twitchy about it all we are desperate to have a baby and I really hope it works.I appear to be ovulating but not in every cycle so its everything crossed that something happens this time .
Claire


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi clairyfairy, welcome...you will find there is lots of support here....it is great you have joined us....BFP's for us all!!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Claire welcome to our littel family! I have all fingers and toes crossed that clomid works for you and your ivf is huge success! xxx

TTC - Hmmm if its that high honey pie I would wait and see if AF shows up,......And if not then test...........Ive just been comparing my chart on FF to pregnant ones in the gallery and they are ALL as high as you are still at this many dpo! 

Im on 5dpo and mine have stayed 98.1 for the past 3 mornings....The pressures on now hahaha xxx


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

hI
Thanks I am just terrified of the side effects any ideas what to expect and in a huge jitter about the likelyhood of twins or more
Half of me says just miss this out and go straight to Ivf
Claire


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah it is staying high but I have to say my other symptoms have diminished. My nipples are not as sore. I have been reading that clomid can lengthen your luteal phase. Maybe that is what is happening to me. UGH!!! who knows...I am so stressed!!!! Thanks for your reply rudeollie.


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww claire dont worry about the side effects - Just take it before you go to sleep and you wont even notice it. The side effects arent bad honey....We just enjoy moaning about them on here!!! None of them hurt honestly so dont be afraid! xxx
If I can take them anyone can cos I am a huuuuuge wimp xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies how are we all. I havent been able to get on for the last 2 days .... whats going on with the site? lol

Hope everyone is well anyway.

Ollie glad your chart is saying you OV'd, are you having 21 day bloods done to confirm it?

Loulou glad your having a good time, and getting plenty of bd. Hopefully this will be your month thanks to some relaxing in the sun.

Welcome to all newbies hope this clomid works for you. FX xx

Well i would like some advice from ollie as your on cycle 3 lol, can clomid slow your cycles down?
Af showed up on wednesday morning (tmi but it was extremely heavy wed and thurs) and today there is nothing? Took 100mg of clomid lastnight so still got 4 days to go. AF in feb and march lasted 5 days?

Thanks in advance huni xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Vicky - Hahaha I couldnt get on either....Very odd hahaha!

Right well mine periods have been odd on the stuff too.....But this month was the shortest by far. Came on Sunday and Off end of Tueday, 3 days and it was gone! So I looked around and its very common to have heavy days then nothing......I took it as a good sign as most of these women got their bfps that month too!

Yep - ive got bloods on MOnday so I'll be 8dpo then so FX it showed Ive ov'd - Sh8tty tho cos will only find the results AFTER AF is due....S whats the point...I dont know! hahaha xx I'll either be pregnant or on AF or stuck a la Limbo! xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks chick was getting a little concerned thats all.... it just weird my period is never 2 days lol. But im not complaining lol. Can have lots more bd lol.

FX its does show you have ov'd chick, gutter that you wont have the results before af though. That would drive me crazy lol. 

Oh also huni i have my brothers wedding coming up on the 24th april and debating weather or not to have a drink? I never drink but my brother is getting married so i kinda feel like i have too. If all goes to plan i should be about 4-5dpo. Im thinking maybe a shouldnt hmmmm?? 

xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls my digi one hasnt came so only got opks so jst waiting now af is jew tommorow the delivery said 1 to 2 day royal mail so just waiting xx :) xx


----------



## VickyLou

FX caz you get the test soon and get a nice BIG FAT POSITIVE!! We all need some good news in here. xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Caz i was hoping you had got it by now! Pants hahaha ANOTHER day to wait then hey hahaha!

Vicky - Im 5 dpo today and we have a social weekend ahezd of us so I will be having a few drinks.......I think so long as you dont go binge drinking and just stick to one of your safe drinks you will be fine.

One really odd thing with em at the mo is booze.....I love a drink and am sooo not in the mood.......This has DH convinced Im am pg! hahaha He makes out like Im a drunken lush hahaha


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks ollie. Like i said i never drink anyway, just feel like i will have to have a few. Dont drink strong stuff anyway usually just alchopops lol so i should be sound.

xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

ANy BFPS on this thread from using clomid? Ive used clomid for 2 yrs on and off and so far nothing:shrug:. I ovulate but just more BFNs. Yes DH has been tested twice, and his morphology is off.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey mrskcbrown! Yeah we've had quite a few graduates on here over the last few months! We have 2 possibles at the moment, just waiting on blood tests and stuff so FX!
Im on cycle 3 clomid and currently 5dpo.......My DH has bad morph too but it didnt stop us getting preg last year....M/c it tho but that was down to me. So here we are on clomid to try time everything and get our bfp!
I have my fingers crossed you get a bfp soon xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rudeollie said:


> Hey mrskcbrown! Yeah we've had quite a few graduates on here over the last few months! We have 2 possibles at the moment, just waiting on blood tests and stuff so FX!
> Im on cycle 3 clomid and currently 5dpo.......My DH has bad morph too but it didnt stop us getting preg last year....M/c it tho but that was down to me. So here we are on clomid to try time everything and get our bfp!
> I have my fingers crossed you get a bfp soon xxx

If you dont mind, how bad was your DH's? Mine is like 2-3 % with count on the lower end as well but above what is considered low.:shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

i no ollie im gutted hope it come tmorow are i will have to email them hun xx :)


----------



## Chrisangel

I am 8dpo and can't stand waiting. I also had trigger shot so I have been told I have to wait even longer. Anyone else been through this??? Hoping for BFP for all of us!!


----------



## Rudeollie

mrskcbrown said:


> Rudeollie said:
> 
> 
> Hey mrskcbrown! Yeah we've had quite a few graduates on here over the last few months! We have 2 possibles at the moment, just waiting on blood tests and stuff so FX!
> Im on cycle 3 clomid and currently 5dpo.......My DH has bad morph too but it didnt stop us getting preg last year....M/c it tho but that was down to me. So here we are on clomid to try time everything and get our bfp!
> I have my fingers crossed you get a bfp soon xxx
> 
> If you dont mind, how bad was your DH's? Mine is like 2-3 % with count on the lower end as well but above what is considered low.:shrug:Click to expand...

He's 3% Mrskc....Not great but from changing diet etc he's doubled it which should really help matters!!!!xxx

Chrisangel - God Im dreading getting to 8dpo - Im 6dpo tmorrow and already wanting to poas hahaha BUT fx for our bfp's xxx


----------



## Chrisangel

Rudeollie I hear ya!!! So how long have you been ttc? Me 3 years!! 2nd round of clomid!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Its been 20 months ttc for us....... Stopped bc before we got married and cycle went back to how it was when I was a young un......Got it looked into and diagnosed pcos, then DH's check came back as poor morph. And now here we are on cycle 3 of clomid, with everything crossed that we get a bfp. I didnt ov last month and was mortified so got a lot hangin on this month hahaha!

How is everyone else doing today??? Caz - Test arrived yet???? Dragon - How are you and lil bean?? SBB - Any symptoms yet hahaha, Vickylou/Sam hows AF been?? xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls well af got me bang on time will be start my 4 round of clomid tomorow i am really gutted thorght is was my month well have to try againe got my pre seed for this month dont no when i have to use i and how much can you girls help me plz xx :( xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Caz - Im so sorry she got you honey...>Really thought it was your turn too xxx
Preseed wise, have you got the big tube with syringes or the little tubes x8????
Either way, just use it everytime you bd, and once its inside you make sure you bd within 15 mins. I find it really keeps the boys up there without hoiking my legs in the air for ages hahaha xxx


----------



## caz & bob

right ty hun i got the little tube you can use it 8+ times it says i have 6 sringe things i thorght you had to put it in and leave it 15 before you bd is that right xx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey girlies, ollie im alright though AF had gone for this month cause i had nothing yesterday but today im heavy again. I dont no whats going on. Also forgot to take my clomid lastnight too well i was ment to take it at 10pm but it was about 3am when i took it. Silly me.

Caz im sorry she got you i was really hopeful for you this month. Hope this one works for you.

What the difference between conceive plus and preseed? which is better? I use conceive plus and dont like it.


----------



## caz & bob

dont no hun really i have heard a lot off sucsses storys off preseed go on the preseed in ttc and there is a form and i was reading on that and there a lot off people on there who as got there bfps in the first month off takeing it i have never used anythink like this before so it will be all new to me im going to start me clomid on a night in stead off a morning xx :( xx i will start it 2morrow days 2_6 when do you have yours hun xx


----------



## samfitz

ollie af has long gone now love she took her time in coming but it was just a short visit thank god hope your ok an not stressing too much. caz sorry she got you an vickylou af has been alot diff for me this month too well im on my 3rd round now so lets hope its 3rd time lucky we need some bfps in here to boost the pma x x


----------



## VickyLou

Caz i started mine on thursday 3rd round day 2-6. Think ill order some preseed on monday and see how that goes. xx

Sam its not just me then lol.... i really thought she had gone yesterday but oh boy she isnt going away just yet lol.

Ollie you ok chick? any signs? xx


----------



## caz & bob

ok hun xx :) xx we can only try xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Oh no vickylou! What an evil thing she is hey?? Im sure she'll be gone again so long as you take your next tablet on time xxx

Sam - Good to see you honey xxx

Well Im 5/6 dpo (FF cant make its mind up!) And trying very hard not to think every little thing is me gettin a bfp.....I am shattered and my tummy is doing stuff and feel really yucky. Bug or BFP - Who knows hahaha!

Caz - With preseed you must have sex within the 15mins after you have put it in there!

I went with preseed and Zestica this cycle and find both VERY good.....I didnt trust conceive plus as it was just out, and seem more like a normal lube, than a medical one which is inserted inside you.....But whether any of them work is still to be seen hahaha!


----------



## dizzikel

Hi Ladies,

May I join you? 

My name is Kel, I am 27 (DH 30) and I have been TTC for 3 years. We were referred to the fertility clinic July 09 and have just started my first cycle of Clomid. We are currently being classified as 'unexplained' as our tests have all come back fine. I have had all the usual bloods done, HSG and follicle tracking which suggest no problems. DH all fine too which is great but very frustrating. 

We had our first fertility appointment in Sept 09 and have had to wait 3 months in between each visit. I have found the waiting really hard but have had a number of tests and so on to be focussing on which has been positive!

On our last appointment (3rd) the consultant decided to try me on 2 cycles of Clomid (50ml). On the second cycle he has booked me in for a blood test to check levels etc. My cycles are 28 days, but arrived a few days early last month which meant that I started Clomid on 31st March. 

I am currently on CD12 and have been getting Highs on my CBFM since CD 7. I know from other posts that this is quite normal so just hoping that I Ov soon. 

Our next app is in June...but hoping that Clomid will do the trick.

Fingers crossed

Kel x


----------



## caz & bob

hi hun fx for you olie i will have to read the leflet i got with it how much do you put in the sryinge hun xx :) xx


----------



## VickyLou

Ollie your right conceive plus is just like a normal lube, To be honest im not syre if im using it right. But it doesnt matter cause im going to try preseed if i can find it somewere lol


Welcome to bnb dizzikel. Im sure you will fit right in here with this lovely bunch. I have been trying for 3 years too. Its get to that point i want to give up, but i wont let myself lol.
Good luck with the clomid hun hope it works for you. I ave just started my first round and it seems to be doing its job just not getting bfp.

FX for you xxx


----------



## caz & bob

its on babymad hun you get and they give you a free p test 14 pound somthink i paid for it carnt wait to use it xx :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah you can only get it online or in about 3shops in the UK hahaha Think we paid about that......Look on amazon though cos they have some reeeally good prices for ttc stuff! You can get like 20ic preg tests or opk for £1.99 from a place called home health!

Hi Kel - Welcome to the dysfuctional ovary department hehehe xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi girls! 

I'm off out so got to be quick but just wanted to catch up! 

Kel - welcome, I'm 1st round of clomid too! 4dpo at the moment - good luck! 

Caz I'm so sorry the witch got you, I thought it was your month... :hugs: 

Vicky and sam hope you ov soon and this month is lucky for both of you! 

I use conceive plus too, but might switch to preseed after what you've said! 

Ollie - well 4dpo, not symptom spotting! Of course I am really.. Got headache, tired, aching, and creamy cm. But I know perfectly well none of these are 'symptoms'!! Also felt sick yesterday afternoon and this morning when I woke up... But I'm only 4dpo so I know none of it counts... Oh and had tummy pains today! Lol what are we like?! 

Hope everyone has had a nice day, i've been enjoying the beautiful weather! 
X x x


----------



## VickyLou

Ill have a look around girls cheers. Has anyone tried salivia test thing (ovulation microscope)?? xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha SBB - Im glad its not just me going through this bit alone! Hehehe Its funny osnt it?? I feel really hung over at the mo......Odd seen as Im not drinking...YET! Hahaha

Have a fab night out honey and will speak soon xxx

VickyLou - I got one of those free......Its not bad but a pain cos it taks AGES for your spit to dry in it hahaha! I'd say not to bother until you get it very cheap or free like I did!


----------



## VickyLou

Well havent seen anywere to get it free, and its about 12quid, i guess i wont bother then lol. Im just willing to try anything. xx


----------



## Rudeollie

I mean dont get me wrong - I could have a duff one hahaha, but ive never heard anyone on these places that use them so Im guessing they're not great hahaha!

I know what you mean tho honey we WILL try anything....Im yet to give up preseed etc in favour of ACTUAL egg whites.....Blurgh that makes me gag hahaha! xx


----------



## VickyLou

Ergh!!! I can honestly say i will not be using egg whites lol. Im not a great lover of eggs anyway theres no way i could put it inside me lol.

Maybe turkey basting next month lol


----------



## caz & bob

vcky lou have you not tryed the softcups hun i havent but alot of people have got bfp off them to i no it sounds daft but i wount use them because you have to put them in i dont like ewt like that in case it gets stuck haha xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Turkey baster OR Im thinking of trying the milkman next month hahaha! He's 6o odd but what the hey? Hahaha

Caz - Im the same as you honey, me no put something in there thats not attached to DH or on the end of the doctors hand hahaha xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hahahahaha i no xx:) xx


----------



## VickyLou

Caz not tried them but will be ordering some on monday. Ive read there very good and easy to put in and get out again. I use tampons so it doesnt really bother me. It used to though.

Ollie we dont have a milk man round here so im out for that one lol i could try the post man though lol xx


----------



## caz & bob

haha i carnt use anythink like that me x :) x


----------



## Rudeollie

I had TSS from tampons many moons ago and since then Ive been petrified of the things! Its not exactly a problem tho as its not as if I have AF every month is it hahahah xxxx


----------



## gee1122

Hi all, new to this so bear with me:thumbup: myself and my partner have been ttc for 5 months now with no luck at all, we are both 39 and i have 2 children aged 17 and 14 from previous relationship and my partner doesnt have any children and we would really love to have a child together. i really am worried that i may not be ovulating at all although im having an af...26-31 days, ive used ovulating kits and have never had a possitive result yet evey month i think weve ht the jackpot but devistating when it doesnt happen, im thinking of going to docs next week to see if he will do some tests and maybe put me on clomid..my partner is going to go for check too, ive also been taking angus cactus, anyone heard of that???what does it actually do,,,grrr im starting to get frustrated now, my first 2 were concieved quickly, yes i know age isnt on my side either but i do know plenty of people my age having children, anyone in the same boat as me???


----------



## caz & bob

hi hun sorry carnt help but im show theas ladys will i have never heard of angus cactus xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Gee......I would def think your doc would be able to run a few tests for you.....39 is still a fine age to fall pregnant so you just need to know whats going on dont you???

I WAS using agnus cactus but stopped as I got way too scared about the possiblity of miscarriage...... If you pop into your herbalist they will put you a grand package together (if you havent already!) and thats a great start to trying!

Sorry Im not much help honey xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

HI ladies,

Caz - sorry to hear about AF....I really thought you got her beat this month....I have used preseed...It is nice...but I found my DH thought it was to much when I used the recommended dose. It worked nicely when you cut that dose in half.
Gee - I have not heard of the cactus but I have heard of a thing called maca...My girlfriend got pg on it but I am afraid to try it while I am using clomid

Welcome to all the newbies..

Update on me....I am 15 dpo and not tested. My temp went down from yesterdays 98.34 to 97.9...I guess that is still high and above my coverline but I just have a feeling that I didnt get it this month, I really thought I would see a higher temp if I was pg this morning...so i am feeling a bit down...To make it worse, I have my girlfriends baby shower this afternoon. we both started trying together last year and she got pg first month. While I am happy for her I find it hard to enjoy these things with her right now. I guess I should just be happy for life and stop gripping!!!! Hope you guys are having a great weekend.


----------



## caz & bob

ttc think im only going to use 1mg carnt wait to use it do i use it after af and before i ovulat xx :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh and ladies I have a clomid question....does clomid lengthen your luteal phase. If so, do you know by how many days. I have searched the internet but I kee gettin contradicted information.


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz I only used it around baby making time, b/c i found it so expensive. Like maybe 5 days befor O and a few days after O just to be on the safe side.


----------



## caz & bob

ok hunnie ty hope it works for me well im on the alco pops to nigh xx :) xx


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies,

After 3 years of TTC, my consultant has put me on Clomid for 2 months initially. I started my first cycle on the 31st March but was not offerred a scan for the follicles! Is this usual? Should I call and request a scan?

Kel x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Kel.....Its normal, some areas scan some dont. Im not been scanned either. Its annoying cos I want to see whats going on in there hahaha! 

If you get any severe pain tho make sure you go to A&E. I was poorly around ov last weekend, and was going to pop down myself just so they'd scan me hahaha Naughty but what the hell! xxx


----------



## SBB

Hey ollie! Any more 'symptoms'?! 

I feel sick again this morning, felt drunk last night despite drinking one diet coke and 1 glass of water, no alcohol! And got backache... 

:rofl: 

X x x


----------



## dizzikel

Rudeollie said:


> Hey Kel.....Its normal, some areas scan some dont. Im not been scanned either. Its annoying cos I want to see whats going on in there hahaha!
> 
> If you get any severe pain tho make sure you go to A&E. I was poorly around ov last weekend, and was going to pop down myself just so they'd scan me hahaha Naughty but what the hell! xxx

Hi Ollie, 

I know...I want to see if it is working or not! It is driving me mad :wacko: I got another high on my CBFM (CD13) but still no peak. I usually ov around CD14 but know clomid can change things. Was awake at 3am this morning with twinges so will BD later. 

How long have you been on Clomid for?

Kel x


----------



## Rudeollie

Well my temp has dropped off today so FX its implantation hahaha! Will be shakinf waiting for tomorrows reading! I have permanently erect nips.......And Ollie cat jumped on my boobs today and I screamed cos it hurt so much, but just sitting or grabbing them myself doesnt hurt so not sure what to believe! Hahaha

FX your sickness and backache is heading towards a BFP! God I hope we do it this time xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Its my third cycle Kel...........The first worked the second didnt so Im FX that this is the month......If not though Im not going to beat myself up like last month,......I'll just need to decide whether I take it next month as Im off away and dont fancy been clomid ill on it! Hahaha


----------



## dizzikel

Rudeollie said:


> Its my third cycle Kel...........The first worked the second didnt so Im FX that this is the month......If not though Im not going to beat myself up like last month,......I'll just need to decide whether I take it next month as Im off away and dont fancy been clomid ill on it! Hahaha

Fingers crossed for you hun. Sending you lots of :dust: I know what you mean about clomid ill lol. I decided to take it whilst I was away last week... mightdo the trick as you tend to me more relaxed on holiday!


----------



## SBB

Oooh ollie I hope it's an implantation dip!

Yeh i sooooo hope we both do it this month! 

Right I'm off out so catch up later - have a lovely day!

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Have a good day honye and I'll speak to you later....Im off out as soon as Ive had breaky! xxx


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Hi
Hope everyones doing ok today just a quick question is it normal to feel really PMS y on Clomid.I am on day three of my first course and just feel really hormonal and weepy.
Claire x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Claire....Yeah its totally normal honey.....Some months are worse than others.....I find the rages are the worst hahaha I get sooo angry at silly silly things....I have to bite my tongue when Im out shopping as it turns me into a really gobby cow hahaha! 

Hang in there cos its worth it in the long run xx


----------



## caz & bob

yes hun i do on mine there like p symptoms hun how is everyone today im heavy this morning im changing the way i take me clomid im going to take on a night in stead of a morning ollie hope its implantasion hun going out see you all later going for me bike ride xx :) xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Caz - Hope its over with soon....AF and the bike ride hahaha! Have a great cycle......Gorgeous day for it!

Im off to get my passport pic done now.....Finally will have it in my married name hahaha Only been waiting 2years for it to expire hehehe xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw thats good im back now af was gushing feel a bhe clomid will better now the clomid will carm it down to night i only have af for 4 days but since i have been takeing clomid its like 3 xx :) xx


----------



## samfitz

hi kel i was also using cbfm on my first month of clomid i never peaked at all but the reading was high from day 6 through to day 20 but i read that clomid an cbfm dont work has it can give you a false reading if you have still got your instructions for the monitor take a look but before clomid the monitor was always really good for me has i ov normally i have unexplained infertility x


----------



## VickyLou

Hey lovely ladies how are we all on this beautiful day?

SBB and Ollie i hope these little symptoms your having are the start of your BFP!!

Caz im also taking mine at night for this cycle as i usually feel awful when taking it in the day. So far so good. What cd you on hun? Im cd5 today. xx

Hows everyone else? 

Nothing new with me today, just spotting today so hopefully tomorrow there will be nothing. Not got any side affects yet either (welll im feeling like my blood is boiling inside lol but have nothing to be angry about).

Hope everyone is having a good day? xx


----------



## dizzikel

samfitz said:


> hi kel i was also using cbfm on my first month of clomid i never peaked at all but the reading was high from day 6 through to day 20 but i read that clomid an cbfm dont work has it can give you a false reading if you have still got your instructions for the monitor take a look but before clomid the monitor was always really good for me has i ov normally i have unexplained infertility x

Hi Sam, 

I had a look at the instructions yesterday and it says that you may get a high for longer. It seems that clomid does affect it but thought I would give it a shot anyway. Some ladies have found that it has still worked for them so going to carry on for the rest of this cycle.

Kel x


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi Girls im on my 4th Cycle of Clomid - 1st Cycle BFN, 2nd cycle BFP resulted in Ectopic and 3rd Cycle shoudnt have even took as was on methotrexate for ectopic so a wasted cycle !

FS has put me back on 50mg for 6 months so am on 4th Cycle now, i have a 29/30 day cycle and ovulate around CD14/15. I take clomid CD2-6. Can you tell me what the difference is between taking it early and later as I note some girls take it CD5-10 ?

THanks

Heather x


----------



## caz & bob

cd 2 today not far behind you hun just carnt wait till af stops now so i can try againe with my preseed did you have a look on that site for it xx :) xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi lv dont think it make diffrent hun i think if you take it early you get more eggs and if you take it late the eggs are suposed to be more better qualitey are something i take mine 2_6 used to take in a morning but im going to start takeing it on a night xx :) xx


----------



## dizzikel

fluffyblue said:


> Hi Girls im on my 4th Cycle of Clomid - 1st Cycle BFN, 2nd cycle BFP resulted in Ectopic and 3rd Cycle shoudnt have even took as was on methotrexate for ectopic so a wasted cycle !
> 
> FS has put me back on 50mg for 6 months so am on 4th Cycle now, i have a 29/30 day cycle and ovulate around CD14/15. I take clomid CD2-6. Can you tell me what the difference is between taking it early and later as I note some girls take it CD5-10 ?
> 
> THanks
> 
> Heather x

Hi Heather,

I did some research this morning as I was wondering the same thing about clomid and start dates. From what I have read it seems that the earlier you take it the more follies you produce. If it is taken later apparently it produces a better quaility follicle. 

Kel x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies,

Ollie and SBB I really hope this is it for you...how many dpo are you????

caz and vickylou - how was your af after clomid.

It looks like mine is on it's way, 2 days late, but my temp dropped really low this morning so I guess it is on its way. I am also having some af cramps...ugh I really thought I had it this month. oh well on to next month..I just need af to start now...I take clomid on cycle days 5-9 though I was thinking of doing it earlier so that I can get mor follicles and more of a chance to get prego..do you guys think that is a good idea. I know I should probably talk to my dr but I want you guys opinions also.

thanks!!!!


----------



## dizzikel

QUOTE=ttcbaby117;5006884]Hi ladies,

Ollie and SBB I really hope this is it for you...how many dpo are you????

caz and vickylou - how was your af after clomid.

It looks like mine is on it's way, 2 days late, but my temp dropped really low this morning so I guess it is on its way. I am also having some af cramps...ugh I really thought I had it this month. oh well on to next month..I just need af to start now...I take clomid on cycle days 5-9 though I was thinking of doing it earlier so that I can get mor follicles and more of a chance to get prego..do you guys think that is a good idea. I know I should probably talk to my dr but I want you guys opinions also.

thanks!!!![/QUOTE]

Hi TTC, :hi:

Sorry to hear your temp has dropped :( What cycle day are you on at the moment?

I suppose you should really speak to your doctor but I don't think it would hurt if you start taking it a bit earlier.:muaha: Do you know when you ov? What is your average cycle length? 

Kel x


----------



## mrssunshine78

dizzikel said:


> samfitz said:
> 
> 
> hi kel i was also using cbfm on my first month of clomid i never peaked at all but the reading was high from day 6 through to day 20 but i read that clomid an cbfm dont work has it can give you a false reading if you have still got your instructions for the monitor take a look but before clomid the monitor was always really good for me has i ov normally i have unexplained infertility x
> 
> Hi Sam,
> 
> I had a look at the instructions yesterday and it says that you may get a high for longer. It seems that clomid does affect it but thought I would give it a shot anyway. Some ladies have found that it has still worked for them so going to carry on for the rest of this cycle.
> 
> Kel xClick to expand...


Hi Kel

i use a cbfm, and have found it fine, i am getting more high days, but only a couple and i think that's better cos now i know when i'm to expect my fertile days, last month i had 3 high days then my 2 peak days, this month i've had 4 high days so expecting peak tomorrow, the 2nd line was def darker today than yest.

good luck

xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Dizz,

Yah I think I will ring the dr tomorrow and see how he feels about it. This is my first cycle but I ovulate on my own usually. Usually I O around cd14 or 15. On clomid I didnt O till cd 18. Last month was my first cycle of clomid and I was really hoping it would have worked. I have found so much support on this site. Usually when af is approaching i am so depressed but being able to talk about it with all the ladies here really helps.


----------



## caz & bob

hi my af it shortens it hun xx normally bleed for 4 but now only 3and it weakens it so im not has heavy xx :) xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz that sounds great!!!! I would love it to be shorter...


----------



## dizzikel

TCC: Good that you know when you ov. Have you been using OPKs? I have just started posting on here - joined in 08! I am finding the support great.. so nice to also have clomid cycle buddies :)


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun i use opks but going to buy digital ones you carnt go wrong with them ye ttc its great hun xx :) xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

dizz I dont use OPk's I usually temp, but might try the opks this month we will see.


----------



## mrssunshine78

hi girls

just a quick question - how often do you DTD? we were advised to do it every other day, but that hasn't worked so far, so am thinking of DTD every day now that ov is approaching (prob tuesday) do you think this is ok? just wanting to give it our best shot this month cos its last on clomid before we go for iui

thanks in advance

xx


----------



## VickyLou

caz & bob said:


> cd 2 today not far behind you hun just carnt wait till af stops now so i can try againe with my preseed did you have a look on that site for it xx :) xx

Yeah i had a look hun. OH is moaning though saying we dont need it as ive only just got the conceive plus and havent given it a proper go... grrr men ay lol. But hes paying so i cant argue. Ill stick with the conceive plus for now :-(.


----------



## caz & bob

we did it everyday but im going to change it to evey other day hun dont think it matters ok vicky lou xx :) xx


----------



## VickyLou

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Ollie and SBB I really hope this is it for you...how many dpo are you????
> 
> caz and vickylou - how was your af after clomid.
> 
> It looks like mine is on it's way, 2 days late, but my temp dropped really low this morning so I guess it is on its way. I am also having some af cramps...ugh I really thought I had it this month. oh well on to next month..I just need af to start now...I take clomid on cycle days 5-9 though I was thinking of doing it earlier so that I can get mor follicles and more of a chance to get prego..do you guys think that is a good idea. I know I should probably talk to my dr but I want you guys opinions also.
> 
> thanks!!!!

Hi well for me im not too sure. My periods were every 38-40 days before clomid and i didnt ov on my own i dont think. Now im on 3rd cycle of clomid, I have had 28 day cycle and ov'd around cd 14-16. I must say my af is worse, the bleed is never ending and extremely heavy. although instead of them being 7-9 days there 5 days now.

Good luck


----------



## VickyLou

mrssunshine78 said:


> hi girls
> 
> just a quick question - how often do you DTD? we were advised to do it every other day, but that hasn't worked so far, so am thinking of DTD every day now that ov is approaching (prob tuesday) do you think this is ok? just wanting to give it our best shot this month cos its last on clomid before we go for iui
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> xx

In february i did what the clinic told me to do. Do the deed 3 times a week until your fertile time then day before ov and day after. It didnt work.
March cycle i did it every other day until near fertile time then from cd12 to cd16 everyday then miss a day and one more time to be sure. That didnt work either grrrr.

So now onto round 3 i think ill be doing it every other day until the day before i ov were ill do it for 3 days and then back to every other day til af comes just incase i dont ov on time lol.

The best thing to do is every other day so then theres always some sperm up there. But defo make sure you dtd on ov day, pref with in 12hours.

I saw on a thread a while ago though some girl dtd every 18hours during the week leading to ov and she got her bfp.

Good luck


----------



## babyloulou

HI girls!! I'm back!! Rested and tanned! Any news???


----------



## Rudeollie

Woo hoo hey Lou! Glad you are rested and tanned - you lucky thing you! Soooo did you get any ov pain at all???

Im having some weird pinching in my belly button area and had a temp drop this morning so am clutching at straws but hoping its implantation.....A girl can dream! Hahaha


----------



## babyloulou

I had tender feeling ovaries on the plane on the Sunday (the day after the positive OPK) - then nothing until about 4 days later when i had intense AF type pains for a couple of hours. I'm not convinced that I have ovulated to be honest- boobs don't hurt and that has been my main thing after ov! :-(

ooo- I hope it is implantation pains! That would be brill! Did you have a 21 day test number back?


----------



## caz & bob

glad your back loulou did you have a good holiday hun xx :) xx


----------



## babyloulou

Yes thanks Caz- I see you're on CD2- the witch caught you then! What a bitch!


----------



## Rudeollie

Shes a reet bitch!!!!!!! Hahaha Hate her!
Got bloods tomorrow but just been to the loo and got lots of clumpy cm........It would appear that its caused by estrogen no progesterone so if thats the case Im OUT....Estrogen teamed with temp drop = no fertilisation! SHITTY MC SHITTY! Hahaha 

Hey ho at least I can make use of my all inc at the end of May! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha- I wouldn't rule yourself out because of that Ol- a girl's CM changes all the time- and BFP CM is often described as heavy and thick!


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww thanks lou! xxx Even if its doesnt take this month I'll just be chuffed to have ov'd you know??? DEFFO helping that we have a hol booked now too tho....DH is worried by that tho......I might need a hol EVERY month until bfp! Hahaha

So your still off this week arent you???? xxx


----------



## caz & bob

she did hun carnt wait till shes gone so i can try againe ollie your not out yet hun till af show her ugly face lv fx for you two xx :) xx


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I have next week off too- it's feels nice for it to be a Sunday night and know I don't have to get up tomorrow! I am even having a couple of glasses of wine! Where are you going on holiday? xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahah Good for you honey! Im having a few too while I wait for my chinese! Its Sunday after all!!!!!!! SO are you getting you blood results tomorrow?? Didnt you have them done just before you left???


----------



## VickyLou

Welcome back lou lou glad you had a good time. Lets hope the break helped relax you ready for BFP this month xxxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey ladies, hows everyone doin? Any good updates? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kelly brown

babyloulou said:


> Yes I have next week off too- it's feels nice for it to be a Sunday night and know I don't have to get up tomorrow! I am even having a couple of glasses of wine! Where are you going on holiday? xx

hi baby lou lou i want to rattle your brain i can see you have been ttc for some time snap me and my hubby have been to i have fallen pregant but loss 2 babies at early stages i had test at got the all clear hubby had sperm test done and they said the sperm that is good is lazy and noy swimming in the way it should and its not good and we have been referred to the hosptial which we are awaiting a appointment which seems like forever and way i can see that your hubby has got the same low mobliltly and i just wandered want hospital have adivise you or have they referred you to have ivf or precribe certain tables to help them swim some advice would be great i am going out my mind here thanks for ya time kelly xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Sonya! Good to see you honey, how've you been??? 

Im 7/8dpo and MAY have had implantation going on yesterday, based on my temp dip and rise and funny feelings going on with me FX hahaha I want that bfp! Just had bloods done today so a week to wait for those.....

Kelly - There arent any tablets they will give you for sperms issues but you can make some changes(even tho the /s will say nothing can be done!!!)......My DH has low morphology (only 3%) BUT we can get preg as I m/c'd last year...... 
He's now on Wellman tablets, has cut out the caffiene, doesnt smoke, no hot baths/showers, eats sperm friendly foods thats are rich in the right vitamins and has a balanced exercise routine (not excessive!) Also has to keep the healthy boys topped up by having some alone time every other day if we're not bd'ing hahaha NOT everyday tho! Hmmmm Im sure there are a million other things that I cant remember at the mo hahaha Hope this helps a little bit.....
Should we not be able to do it ourselves though we have been told its iui or ivf ...... xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey Rudeollie, that sounds great!!!!! Fingers x'd that this is your cycle! I've been a bit off for a while now, been off TTC for two months now. Thought I had appendicitis last week from being in extreme pain, doctors did a bunch of tests and ruled appendicits and kidney and water infection out. They have no idea whats up oh well, been having bad af cramps since 3 dpo and stinging in my bbs. Dr told me that I need to speak with my RE about the pains I've been having as he doesnt know what it is but suspects its something with my reproductive system... Im waiting for my RE to decide when im getting Clomid + iui, until then im on clomid strike lolol.


----------



## Rudeollie

sonyabazonya said:


> Hey Rudeollie, that sounds great!!!!! Fingers x'd that this is your cycle! I've been a bit off for a while now, been off TTC for two months now. Thought I had appendicitis last week from being in extreme pain, doctors did a bunch of tests and ruled appendicits and kidney and water infection out. They have no idea whats up oh well, been having bad af cramps since 3 dpo and stinging in my bbs. Dr told me that I need to speak with my RE about the pains I've been having as he doesnt know what it is but suspects its something with my reproductive system... Im waiting for my RE to decide when im getting Clomid + iui, until then im on clomid strike lolol.

Awww Sonya honey :hugs::hugs: You've been having a rough time havent you??? Hmmmm.....I used to get that pain years ago and they always suspected appendicitus.......They then said it was my ov pains and stuck me on the pill to prevent it from happening.....And now here I am with pcos hahaha It must be somethin to do with that area must it?? I used to get high temps, sickness and be double over clutchin my right hand side!
Dont blame you on having a clomid strike.....If I dont get my bfp this time I might do the same as this months ov was horrific pain! :cry:


----------



## sonyabazonya

Well the drs said i dont have pcos, i know i get cysts but i think i might have endo as well. which they cant diagnose without having a lap+dye. im 7dpo as well, when are you planning on testing?


----------



## Rudeollie

DH wont let me test until the 23rd cos thats when FF says I can.....Screw them tho cos if AF doesnt come by next monday - I will now somethings going on Hahaha

Are you booked in for the lap???


----------



## sonyabazonya

No dr hasnt even mentioned it yet, my gyno mentioned it thought but that was before i got referred to my RE. Its weird but my RE isnt really kean on listening to my aches and pains lol. I literally have like 2 minutes appointments with him.


----------



## Rudeollie

My f/s is a bit like that Sonya......When he diagnosed my pcos he was like "Yeah it LOOKS like pcos and due to hubbys poor morph you probably WONT get pregnant without ivf....." I was like gee thanks mate hahaha! I even had to remind him that we have been pregnant.....But I m/c'd. Stupid fools! 

Screw him if he's not listening....I'd keep ringing till you get on his nerves that much he will do anything to help you get that bfp xxx hahahah xxx


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! 

Ollie hun post me a link to your chart I need to stalk! I don't know what page it was posted on before! 

I'm getting think white lotiony CM too, gone a little clumpy today - loads and loads of preggers people have that though so def not out! I think it might be a clomid effect though 

x x x


----------



## sonyabazonya

HAHAHAHAHA, good plan!!!! So if he reckons you wont be getting pregnant without IVF why hasnt he scheduled you for it?

SBB I get that when im not pregnant. But if its different for you then maybe its a sign!


----------



## SBB

Yeh I think creamy cm after Ov is normal whether pregnant or not... I don't really know if it's different I haven't been monitoring CM very long! I had quite clumpy CM last month but not so white, and I had a chemical then so hoping it is a sign! 

x x x


----------



## sonyabazonya

Do you have any other signs SBB?


----------



## SBB

sonyabazonya said:


> Do you have any other signs SBB?

Hundreds :rofl: !! But I'm 6dpo so I know perfectly well they mean nothing! 

I've got backache, headache, irritable (hardly a symptom, I'm always irritable) had lots of little pains in my tummy, but again I usually have that... slightly tender (.)(.) but think that's the clomid... 

I just read down and saw your post about all your pains - you ok now hun? So have you not TTC this month? 

x x x


----------



## megs79

Rudeollie said:


> My f/s is a bit like that Sonya......When he diagnosed my pcos he was like "Yeah it LOOKS like pcos and due to hubbys poor morph you probably WONT get pregnant without ivf....." I was like gee thanks mate hahaha! I even had to remind him that we have been pregnant.....But I m/c'd. Stupid fools!
> 
> Screw him if he's not listening....I'd keep ringing till you get on his nerves that much he will do anything to help you get that bfp xxx hahahah xxx

Hi everyone - hope you're all well - just checking up! I have pcos too and was told it was unlikely i'd conceive naturally - like rudeollie says, it's a load of rubbish! Take anything like that with a MASSIVE pinch of salt. I think they are always far too pessimistic and write people off too soon rather than thinking about what they can do and it's not fair. I was feeling so low literally days before by BFP and was convinced it would never happen for me - but it did! 

:flower: :flower: :flower:


----------



## sonyabazonya

SBB said:


> sonyabazonya said:
> 
> 
> Do you have any other signs SBB?
> 
> Hundreds :rofl: !! But I'm 6dpo so I know perfectly well they mean nothing!
> 
> I've got backache, headache, irritable (hardly a symptom, I'm always irritable) had lots of little pains in my tummy, but again I usually have that... slightly tender (.)(.) but think that's the clomid...
> 
> I just read down and saw your post about all your pains - you ok now hun? So have you not TTC this month?
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

Just feels like im about to get my period off and on, we didnt ttc but i felt ovulation and we "naturally" dtd that day. Just nice being with hubby without thinking "is this it? this could be it! we might be concieving!!!" bla bla bla.. we havent had FUN and LESS ROBOTIC sex in sooooooo long! Was really nice and refreshing


----------



## SBB

Yeh that's one of the many problems with TTC! Well hopefully that will mean you'll get your bfp! :happydance:

x x x


----------



## sonyabazonya

Thanks hun, fingers x'd this is it for you too!


----------



## SBB

I hope so!! 

:dust: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Well Im liking the PMA round here this afternoon girlies! 

I know just what you mean about robot sex hahaha Last monht was way too much pressure on both me and DH...This months turn was much much more relaxed.....And hey im in the 2ww and last night....Shock Horror!!!!!! We DTD just cos we wanted to hahaha!

We WILL get our bfps soon my lovely clomid chicks xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies

I see everyone is well today and lots of PMA. 

Nothing new with me really. Last day of clomid today and the moods are unreal.... but nothing else which i think is abit weird considering ive uped my dose. Oh well.

Going with the relaxed approach this month or at least try to. Need to find some energy to dtd though. Just not in the mood at the moment.

Glad to see everyone well and fingers crossed for some nice BFP in the next week or so.

xx


----------



## SBB

Hey Vicky - hope the moods don't last too long, it's no fun having to DTD when you are in a bad mood... 

I am very irritable today and have got a horrible headache now! Better be worth it! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Girls....

SBB sorry I forgot to post this for you today https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d54e3

Vicky - Awww honey sorrt the moods are a bit rough this time round.....I was fine at the start and its just now in the 2ww that Im going nuts hahaha DH thinks it so funny! Wont be laughing when I kick him on the goolies will he?? Hehehe!

Im off for a kip soon cos have been gardenin for 3hrs and my back is sore and my tummy is making me feel ill too.......Its doing stuff and I dont like it.

God help me when I have something living squirmy round inside me hahaha I'll be fainting all the time hahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

Ollie that looks like a great implantation dip today and that's quite a rise today :happydance: 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls how is everyone sbb&ollie hope these are signs or youf bfps fx for you to vicky lou i took my 1 tablet last night and today im in a foul mood to but i felt better takeing it on a night i just feel like ripping someone head off hahaha this clomid is makeing us girls mad xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Do you think?? Im so negative on my own chart hahaha Im soo in awe of some and then I compare mine to them and I'm all....I can see BFPS coming on theirs and mine looks pants hahahaha Im such a pessimist! Hahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

thanks caz hun! 

No-one is ever happy with their own chart! yours looks great hun I promise x x x


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Well tonights my last clomid an I can't say I want to repeat it next month I have just felt so moody and today my boobs are really sore.Now its just the lovely wait to see if I have any ripening follicles on Friday so they can do the insemination on Monday or if its going to fall wrong its probably rubbish timing this month as if I do ovulate it will most likely be at the weekend .Here s fingers crossed clomid either speeds things up or slows it down any thought on that
Good luck to everyone else I hope you all get the bfp you have been waiting for
Claire


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies,

Ollie - that looks like a implantation dip to me. I have never had one and to be honest I dont think it can get more picture perfect than that.

well I am on cd 2 now....I will start my clomid on day 5 - 9. I was wondering if anyone can refresh my memory on when to start doing the dance. It is on cd 12? Last month I O'd late b/c of the clomid. Not till cd 18....Anyway, good luck to us all!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Claire - My Fingers are firmly crossed that the timing all works out and they can get everything where it belongs and make that baby for you xxx

Hey TTC - Thanks for you support on my chart hahaha Im very gratefull for all your input xxx You need to start bd'ing 5 days after your last tablet so that would be cycle day 14.....Then keep that up every other night so you dont tire out DH's supplies hahaha! Are you going to take the tablets day or night time???


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you clair hope you get you bfp hun xx :) xx


----------



## samfitz

good evening ladies well took my last tablet yesterday so now the waiting game begins ollie your chart is looking fab sure does look like implantation to me fx for you hun x


----------



## Rudeollie

samfitz said:


> good evening ladies well took my last tablet yesterday so now the waiting game begins ollie your chart is looking fab sure does look like implantation to me fx for you hun x

Thanks Sam :happydance: I realllly hope it is and its not some freaky deaky coincidence hahaha 

Yay that your done with the tablets!!! Heres to bd'ing for the next few weeks! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## samfitz

i go away thursday but if i can im going to try an keep up with everyone its time for some bfps in here so i dont want to miss em x i hope your temp stays up an its not a freaky temp x


----------



## Rudeollie

Ah of course your off to Turkey arent you??? Ooooh you lucky thing!! Im sooo glad I have mine booked now.....I just keep wondering if I'll be having all inc virgin cocktails or not! Hahaha xxx


----------



## kcw81

hey guys! how is everyone? I am back from a 3 night weekend in arizona. I went with DH to visit my dad. it was so nice to get away and not think about ttc the whole time!

I took my last pill last night on CD7 (same as you samfitz!) so today is CD8 and waiting to see when OV time is going to come. If it works like I hope, it will be so nice to have a shorter cycle! I found no s/e yet except body temp is running higher.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi honey - Good to see you back and glad you had a nice time away. Sometimes its the best thing for this ttc game, a little time away from home xxx

Great news youre off the tablets and not too many nasty s/e. Keep up with the temps, Ive found it fab this cycle!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi honey - Good to see you back and glad you had a nice time away. Sometimes its the best thing for this ttc game, a little time away from home xxx

Great news youre off the tablets and not too many nasty s/e. Keep up with the temps, Ive found it fab this cycle!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls- how is everyone today??

Thanks Vickylou- I feel loads more relaxed now after my hols. Not sure I ovulated as temp was rubbish this morning and had another almost positive OPK this evening- think this month is a bust! How are you this month?

SOnya- hi good to hear from you babe. Sorry about all your pains! Insist on your FS listening to you! We are just numbers to them unless we bug them! Glad to hear you ovulated anyway this month and got BD in at the right time! Hope you're on the way to your BFP this time xxx

Kelly Brown- we had been trying for about 4 years (well more NTTP really) before we found out about OH. They will tell you nothing can be done for sperm- but I totally agree with Ollie- you can do loads naturally! OH changed his lifestyle after the first test- he cut out alcohol, caffeine, fatty food. He takes Wellman, fish oil, zinc and selenium. He also has taken up regular exercise and cut out baths. In two months his results all nearly doubled- and although they were still slightly below normal they were high enough for the FS to let us try Clomid. (he'd said straight to IVF after the first test). My FS has said if CLomid doesn't do it for us then it is straight to IVF with ICSI for us. He doesn't want to try IUI because of us both being over 30- he doesn't want to waste too much time. Good luck- there is plenty you can try naturally xxx

How are you tonight Ollie and Sam?? Hi to everyone else too xx


----------



## kcw81

hey guys, quick informal poll, what is your average number of days from the last pill to OV day? :flower:


----------



## Britt11

Hi ladies, can I join? This month will be my first round of Clomid, and I am kind of excited and hope something happens. Its a bit strange that I got prescribed it as I do ovulate on CD15 of a 28 day cycle but I was on the pill prior for many years and my periods are fairly light- and my doctor thinks it may help... I am also booked to see a FS on April 20th so hopefully we find out whats going on. This is only our 9th cycle actively TTC but we are both over 30 and my FSH was on the high end of normal. Would love to share experiences with you girls.
all the best,
Cheers,


----------



## kcw81

Welcome Britt! I hope clomid improves your cycle so you can get a bfp! I just joined the clomid gang as well, I completed my first five day dose last night and am waiting for OV day. I already ovulated but my cycles are very long and irregular and I am over 30 so doctor said I could give clomid a try if I wanted. I have not had any s/e yet except feeling hotter than normal.


----------



## kelly brown

babyloulou said:


> Evening girls- how is everyone today??
> 
> Thanks Vickylou- I feel loads more relaxed now after my hols. Not sure I ovulated as temp was rubbish this morning and had another almost positive OPK this evening- think this month is a bust! How are you this month?
> 
> SOnya- hi good to hear from you babe. Sorry about all your pains! Insist on your FS listening to you! We are just numbers to them unless we bug them! Glad to hear you ovulated anyway this month and got BD in at the right time! Hope you're on the way to your BFP this time xxx
> 
> Kelly Brown- we had been trying for about 4 years (well more NTTP really) before we found out about OH. They will tell you nothing can be done for sperm- but I totally agree with Ollie- you can do loads naturally! OH changed his lifestyle after the first test- he cut out alcohol, caffeine, fatty food. He takes Wellman, fish oil, zinc and selenium. He also has taken up regular exercise and cut out baths. In two months his results all nearly doubled- and although they were still slightly below normal they were high enough for the FS to let us try Clomid. (he'd said straight to IVF after the first test). My FS has said if CLomid doesn't do it for us then it is straight to IVF with ICSI for us. He doesn't want to try IUI because of us both being over 30- he doesn't want to waste too much time. Good luck- there is plenty you can try naturally xxx
> 
> How are you tonight Ollie and Sam?? Hi to everyone else too xx

they wont put me on clomid i dont think as i ov and all it does it make you release more egg the doctor told us the results are not good as the good ones aint swimming properly so they aint going to get up to my egg just hope they will be higher we just waiting for hospital appointment now x


----------



## cheekycheeks

hey girls, can i poke my nose in and join you.im 30(nearly 31) and have 2dds, ive been off contraception since 2006 and had a mc in 2008. i also have pcos and have just finished my 3rd round of clomid,having this month off and starting again next month. trying to get my othr half to face his fears and give a swimming sample lol,.xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Thank you lou lou!!! Hows everything by you? any news yet?


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> hey guys, quick informal poll, what is your average number of days from the last pill to OV day? :flower:

Hi hun I took mine CD5-9 and OV'd CD18 so 9 days (this is 1st clomid cycle) 

Anyway got to run cos am off to get my CD21 bloods, so will catch up properly later 

Hope everyone is ok and :hi: to new people :D 

x x x x


----------



## sonyabazonya

Good luck SBB!


----------



## babyloulou

NO news here yet Sonya. I have just rang my FS's office as I wanted to confirm that my 21 day test showed no ovulation. I ended up being put through to a fertility nurse who made me really mad!! Grrrr! She said she doesn't understand why my FS has said I can have 21 day tests every cycle- they only give one on the first cycle and then leave it. She refused to give me my number- asked me why I think I haven't ovulated. When I mentioned temps and OPKs she said "Oh no, no, no! Complete waste of time! Stop both of those now- so unreliable! If you ovulated the first two cycles then you most likely have this cycle too! Just keep taking the 50mg".

What an idiot! I am trying to get through to the FS's secretary now to leave him a message.


----------



## sonyabazonya

Tell her you havent called to recieve her advice, you would never accept the advice of a twat anyways.. and to give you your bloody numbers before you turn this into a lawsuit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Honestly she made me soooo mad! She was saying "OPKs are so expensive and sooo pointless. You need to 'make love' (her words not mine! ) about 3 to 4 times a week and that will catch your fertile window. And doing temperatures is the strangest thing ever- I have never believed in that." I felt like shouting "F*CK OFF!" at her! It's the same nurse I had to deal with to try and get my HSG done last year- took me months and months to arrange it!


----------



## SBB

sonyabazonya said:


> you would never accept the advice of a twat anyways..

:rofl: I just laughed out loud at that!! 

Babyloulou this woman does sound like a total twat... why do people have to think that theirs is the correct opinion no matter what!? then force it on other people... 

And I think there's several hundred or maybe thousand people on here that would tell her that charting does work! 

Complain about her - in writing. Stupid cow.... 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've rang and spoken to the secretary (she has always given me my 21 day results before) - but she said policies have changed and she is no longer allowed to and it all has to go through the fertility nurse! Of which there is only one! Great!!


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

LouLou
Your nurse sounds awful good luck with ringing the secretary have you discussed his nurses issues with the FS I am sure he would not be happy.
I am hoping my cycle is salvageable I rang this morning with my temps and it does look as if I will ovulate on Saturday but I will have the scans to check for follicles on Friday am and then they have saved the last appt on Friday pm for me for the insemination to give the sperm the best chance of being still with it when they are needed so fingers crossed I need to have at least two follicles maturing for them to go ahead. 
How lovely it must be just to concieve
Claire


----------



## SBB

Ooh that's good clairyfairy good luck honey :hugs: 

:dust: 

x x x


----------



## sonyabazonya

Sheesh you should really report the hag, she has no right making desicions (however you spell it) like those. say something like this " Listen NURSE, let me speak to your superior or would you rather have me complain to the NHS? Im sure you'd like to keep your job " :D hehe


----------



## babyloulou

Hmmm- I have spoken to the secretary again and all I have got out of her- is she will get the nurse to phone me back again!! Great!!! 

I'm pretty sure I won't get a call back as this is why it took so long to book my HSG!


----------



## sonyabazonya

call your dr, or go down there they cant avoid you if you're infront of her face!


----------



## Jennifer8

Loulou-I think you did well not telling her to f**k off! x


----------



## caz & bob

i would of told her to foff hate people like that i would phone them and tell them that your going down for your results hope every is ok today got a meager headace had it all day :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

hmmm havent been getting any updates sent through so thought you had all left me on here alone......Nope it was just a party I was gettin invites to hahaha!

Lou - OMG!!!!! What a turd face evil witch that nurse is!!!!!!!!! Its none of her business what you do to see if you ov whether she belives in it or not! It works, look at all the bfps on here from them! And one months bloods that say yes you ov'd DOESNT mean you will keep ov'ing! Stupid cow GRRRRR Im fuming for you. Hope it gets sorted honey!

Well - Not much from me!(!) temp still up and sore throat & boobs, bloody nose again, heartburn and feel knackered....Alone in the office and soo want to have a sneaky kip hahaha

Hows everyone else doing??? God Im so angry over that woman still hahaha xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey loulou, Glad the break did you some good, I wonder what is going on with your body this cycle. That nurse sounds like a right twat, I had the same this month though they wouldnt tell me what the results were from feb (there not allowed apparently) but the minute i mentioned that my doc gave me 21day bloods for march she gave em straight away and told me i needed to up my dose. Maybe go through your gp instead of clinic hun.

Nothing new with me, mood very low but nothing new there with these tablets lol. Also got follicle tracking again this month so fingers crossed for this month.

Hows everyone else? Any news? ollie, sbb, caz???

Oh and samfits what cd are you on hun? i think we might be the same? xx


----------



## VickyLou

Your symptoms sound so promising ollie. I really really hope this is it for you this month. Although if it is i will miss you lol your my source for information and PMA lol


----------



## Rudeollie

Vicky - dont you worry honey....Even when I do get my bfp I'm not leaving here! I'd be waaay too scared to go xxx


----------



## caz & bob

ok just go a mega headace today had it all day af has stoped so i will be starting againe xx :) xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Good luck on your new cycle caz!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Great news AF has gone caz - Now get bd'ing hehehehe! Fingers crossed this is YOUR cycle honey xxx


----------



## caz & bob

ty girls fx for all of us xx :) xx


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo there's some promising symptoms in here today!! Hope we've got some BFPs on the way!! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls, 

Hi Caz good luck this cycle, lots of :dust: 

Vicky - I'm in a low mood too :cry: don't know why just feel like crawling back to bed, done no work today at all... Hope you get rid of the crappy side effects soon so you can start :sex: :hugs: 

Ollie - symptoms sound good! I've got sore (.)(.), cold type symptoms, had some brown spotting yesterday/today, which I'm worried means there's a problem in uterus, very tired today, in fact i might just go back to bed now! cramps too... had headache for 5 days now, and feel sick - think half of these are clomid effects! 

I'm feeling negative today - feel like we haven't done it :cry: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

If I get one it'll be a stressed bean cos Im still raging from that nurse of yours Lou hahaha My temper is terrible at the moment! Talk about fly off the handle! xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww SBB dont be down honey pie.....Spotting could be implantation, you dont HAVE to get temps dips with spotting and vice versa.....Ive not had any spotting! 

I think you need a mega super big hug from pma ellen dont you??? Here goes.Squeeeeezeeeee! xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

I am feeling the same Ollie honestly! I have tried ringing again and just get her answering machine. I could recite her answer machine message off by heart after the HSG crap and now this!! Grrr- I hate that woman!


----------



## Rudeollie

I want to come down and smack her chops........Bet shes a big fat old fertile mertyle too. ARGHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HIIIII YAH!!!!!!!!!! I imaginary karate chopped her xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha ha!! She definitely won't ring me now!!


----------



## SBB

Thanks ollie Hun :D

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey no worries - Its what Im here for SBB! xxx

Lou - Oh pants sorry!!!!! I will retract the karate chop.........DONE! You should give her another buzz now cos she SHOULD have forgiven me hehehe xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I've tried- still answering machine :-(


----------



## samfitz

hello ladies just been reading back an vickylou im on cd 8 babylou that nurse wants a good kick in the old lady garden the witch an rudeollie im glad your temp stayed up an has for me nothing to report x


----------



## caz & bob

sbb that could be a good sign hun fx for you and ollie and everyone else baby dust to us all hope we get are bfps xx :) xx


----------



## Britt11

Hi Girls, thanks for the welcome- I look forward to getting to know you.
I have a question, is there a better time to take Clomid? my doctor px'd it to me for CD 5-9, I normally have a 28 day cycle and O on CD 15. I am anxious to wait until CD15 even, lol, cant imagine waiting later if Clomid delays O...ha ha
Also we have an apt with the fertility clinic next week, cant wait- normally its a year waiting list, so not sure how we lucked out
hope there are some BFP's on this thread soon
hugs,


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Britt- different doctors believe in different cycle days for Clomid. I would always go with what he's told you- if you start changing the days yourself he may be really annoyed. Any tests he books for you will be on the basis of you taking the Clomid on those particular days xxx


----------



## caz & bob

dont think it matter hun i took mine 3 months in a morning but this cycle 4 i have took it on a night xx :) xx


----------



## kcw81

hey britt I have read some ladies think that taking it at night helps you sleep off side effects but I am not sure it matters because during the whole 5 day dosage the clomid is all up in your bizness so if you are going to get side effects they probably won't just happen at night! but even though I say that I took mine at night and I can tell you I didn't get much s/e yet. go figure. I took it day CD3-7. Anyone know why doctors vary in their dosage day preference? 

PS. I asked earlier and only sbb answered, can anyone else tell me how many days average it took you them to ovulate after the last pill?


----------



## babyloulou

Hi KCw- my first cycle I ovulated on CD14 (so 8 days after the last pill) and then second cycle I ovulated on CD18 (so 12 days after) and this cycle I don't think I've ovulated at all!! So it can be pretty random really! :winkwink:


----------



## Britt11

haa interesting, thanks girls- really appreciate the advice- I think I will take it at night then and yes I will leave it for CD5-9 as px'd...hopefully i still O around my normal time.
I heard there is an increased chance of twins...lol, how funny would that be:rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey KCw - I ov'd 9 days after my last tablets this time but on cycle on it was about 12 so it can range!

Ive heard the days difference is.....The earlier say 2-6 makes MORE eggs while later cycles 5-9 etc make BETTER eggs.......Only *Eggs *if you produced a few obviously tho hahaha!

Hi Britt -- Sorry I missed your post earlier....For some reason I stopped getting notifications and havent trawled back just yet hehehe xxx Im sure you'll enjoy it on here but I hope its a brief visit and you get a bfp soon xxx


----------



## samfitz

hi kcw i ov day 16 last month so thats 10 days after my last pill x x an welcome to the newbies x x


----------



## kcw81

thanks for the info Ollie! I have perused about 50 charts for clomid users on FF and it does seem to average around 9 days afterward, I wanted to see if you guys were about that too. I saw a few weird ones where women still took a really long time to OV after the last clomid dose but it didn't happen that often. 

that is so strange that varying the dose by a day or two makes a difference!! my doc went with day 3-7 so that must be just the middle road that doesn't do more one thing or the other. if I had to choose for myself though I would want better quality since already had a m/c.


----------



## caz & bob

i ovulated 10days after my last pill to last month xx :) xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies,

I was told to take the clomid on days 5-9 I also have a 28 day cycle and I do ovulate on my own..I didnt O on clomid last cycle until cd 18. It was very late for me but I figure if it will give me a better egg then it is worth it. I took my pills at night right after dinner and I did feel some s/e before I went to bed, but it was only a slight headache. I think this month I will take the pills right before I go to sleep. 

Caz - glad to hear af is gone. enjoy that preseed! Mine is still around...but not to bad anymore.

Ollie - glad to hear your temps are still up and your symptoms sound good! I really hope you get your BFP this cycle!

Loulou - sorry you have to go through that!!!! How can someone be in the healthcare field and have no people skills...that truly baffles me!!!

As for me - nothing new here, just feeling like this might not happen for me! Not sure if I told you ladies but I do have a 2 cm fibroid inside my uterus and if this clomid doesnt work then my dr wants me to do surgery to take it out. This would mean that I will be cut like a c-section and they would remove the fibroid and then close me back up. I will then have to wait 3 months to ttc again! I really hope this clomid works b/c I dont want to have the surgery. Funny, cuz I have been to many drs about this fibroid and some say to leave it and others say to take it out. I guess if the clomid doesnt work then they will know that it is the fibroid that is stopping me from getting pregnant. UGH!!!! This is all so depressing


----------



## babyloulou

Aww sorry ttcbaby- it's terrible isn't it! I hate all this TTC malarky! I feel very down today too- it's all so rubbish! :-(


----------



## ttcbaby117

BTW

ollie - thanks for the advice on the bding...so i really dont need to start trying till cd 14...wow that is late. I thought it was sooner than that!

loulou - thanks, I just wish I had a crystal ball sometimes so I woudl know whether to waste my time on this clomid or just go and have the surgery!


----------



## babyloulou

I would have sex before CD14 if I was you. I ovulated on CD14 the first cycle on Clomid- I would have missed it if I hadn't. I would start about day 10 if I was you- keep going until at least a day after ovulation is confirmed xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww TTC! I really really really hope the cycle works for you! BUT if you have to have the surgery done I would say its a pretty high chance after youve recovered you will get your BFP!!!
My friend had it done and fell on v v v soon after......Aw hope that happens for you xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

ttcbaby117 said:


> BTW
> 
> ollie - thanks for the advice on the bding...so i really dont need to start trying till cd 14...wow that is late. I thought it was sooner than that!
> 
> loulou - thanks, I just wish I had a crystal ball sometimes so I woudl know whether to waste my time on this clomid or just go and have the surgery!

Sorry honey we must have got crossed wires - You might not ov until 14 but need to be bding from about day 10 and every other night thereafter to make sure you cover all the bases xxx:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha - we just sent the exact same advice there Ollie!! Great minds think alike!! xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha great great minds Lou hahaha Or we've just been at this game way too long hahaha!

Im sorry you are feeling a bit down tho hun, Im oddly chipper but that means nothing ether way in this game does it??

I am also v v v v tired so dont think I'll be on much longer tonight My bed is calling me! x


----------



## SBB

I'm sooo tired too I just fell asleep for 4 hours!!
I'll never get to sleep tonight now! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

It's bad enough when it hasn't worked in a cycle- even worse when you then can't find out what to do next! :nope:

Hope you get a good night sleep- and remember tiredness is always a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

ok thanks ladies...so dh is on call from cd 10 until......

thanks for the support. it is nice to hear you know someone who also had the surgery and managed to get pregnant afterwards! That actually makes me feel better, I just hope this is our month to do it.

BTW, any pg symptoms lately. I have to live through your symptoms until I ovulate :)


----------



## Jennifer8

I'm out for this month :witch: got me. Onto next month. x


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry she got you hate it me fx for next month hun xxx :) xxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Aw no Jennfer - Thats naff! Sorry honey, heres hoping that next month does the trick xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Aww- sorry Jennifer- hope this next one is yours! Onwards and upwards xxx


----------



## Jennifer8

Thanks gladies, it's great having the support from ladies in the same position. :hugs: xx


----------



## Jennifer8

*ladies*


----------



## mrphyemma

:hi: Hi, I'm Emma and I have kindly been pointed in your direction by caz & bob.
I will be starting my first round of clomid at the end of April/Start of May. We have been ttc our 4th child for 15 months now to no avail and have had all the routine tests done. My progesterone levels at 7dpo have been a crappy 24, 25 and 28 and my hsg revealed that my left fallopian tube is blocked and I have an "unusual" shaped uterus. FS has given me 3 months supply of clomid and wants me to go for a second ultrasound for a better look around but has basically told me if the clomid doesn't do the trick there isn't much else they can do for me. IVF isn't an option as I am 37 and already have 3 children. So here's me hoping with all my might that the clomid works it magic and gets my right ovary churning out some decent eggs.
I hope you don't mind me hanging around the place and seeing how you lovely ladies get on before I join you on the meds in a few weeks. :flower:


----------



## Jennifer8

Hi Emma. Very lovely ladies here to help you through the highs and the lows. xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi emma! Welcome to the club honey! Can I just say you look A-mazing for 37 and 3 kiddies hahaha WOW! 
I will have my fingers crossed that you will get some good eggs cooking thanks to clomid! xxxx


----------



## SBB

Hey emma :hi: 

Hope the clomid works for you and of course you can hang out here with us crazy lot :D

fingers crossed we'll see some bfps here soon! 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome mrphyemma....I really hope you get your BFP....you will find a great set of gals here..let us know if you have any questions!

Jennifer8..sorry af got you! I know how you feel, I am on cd3 and it usually takes me few days to get over yet another failed month!


----------



## kcw81

hi mrphy! I hope clomid does the trick for you! why is your uterus unusual? it didn't seem to pose a problem for your other kids? I heard that a tilted uterus shouldn't make it any harder to get pregnant than a regular...


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> welcome mrphyemma....I really hope you get your BFP....you will find a great set of gals here..let us know if you have any questions!
> 
> Jennifer8..sorry af got you! I know how you feel, I am on cd3 and it usually takes me few days to get over yet another failed month!

Hi TTCbaby, I am CD3 as well and I'm feeling kind of in the dumps today too.... I'm sure I will pick myself up tomorrow, hope we get our BFP's soon. What CDs are you taking Clomid?
cheers,


----------



## SBB

Morning ladies! 

Well I'm feeling a bit better today - not such a bad mood! Last night I had some bright red blood when I checked my CM/CP - it's gone back to brown spotting now... 
I really feel like AF is on its way.. But it's too early so better not be! 

How is everyone else doing? :hugs:

x x x


----------



## sonyabazonya

Good morning ladies! Hows everyone doing today?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey my lovely chick a dees! Well my temp is still up but my tummy hurts like AF and my weird pain on the left hand side caused me some uncomfort during the night!

SBB - I will not accept it is AF...No way no how!

Sonya - How are you my love?? Anything fun happening with you ??


----------



## SBB

Ollie can you link your chart again please I need to stalk :D 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

DOH! SBB - I will have to do it when I get home from work cos I cant get FF up on my works pc....Dont know why! Was up from 98.10 to 98.30 today xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Yes Ollie definately link us your chart!!! Im fine, still getting cramps cant sleep properly either, its like i start to fall asleep and then im wide awake! I also have been woken up in the middle of the night by noises (usualy i sleep like the dead) and i wake up to check it and cant fall back asleep due to feeling sooo bloody awake! Theres like this warm sensation in my pelvic area constantly and my cramps are getting a bit worse and constant... Im only due for AF in 5 days so this doesnt make any sense, aslo my nips were on fire this morning and standing at attention!!!


----------



## babyloulou

That sounds like promising implantation spotting to me SSB! You are only on 8dpo so I doubt it's AF! x

Morning Sonya. How are you this morning? I am shattered- don't seem to be sleeping very well at the moment at all!


----------



## babyloulou

I don't know why it took so long to show my last post!? I wrote that straight after your first message Sonya! 

They sound like good symptoms Sonya!!!! :-D


----------



## sonyabazonya

SBB Your spotting sounds really superdiduper good!!!!!!!!!! FX that your lil beany is niggling in!!!!


----------



## mrphyemma

kcw81 said:


> hi mrphy! I hope clomid does the trick for you! why is your uterus unusual? it didn't seem to pose a problem for your other kids? I heard that a tilted uterus shouldn't make it any harder to get pregnant than a regular...

I have no idea what is "unusual" about my uterus :haha: but same as you the fs pointed out that it had been a suitable environment for my 3 children so it can't be that "unusual". He is sending me for a second ultrasound scan though to get a better look. He did mention something about possibly fibroids (On my first ultrasound in January it was noted I had a 17mm fibroid but was told it was nothing to be concerned about).


----------



## Rudeollie

Sonya yours sound fab too!!!!!!!!! Firey nips stood to attention....I can relate! Mine have been like it for a few days now....
Im still having my crazy ass dreams too - Dream my nieghbour punched me! Mad!

Awww Lou - Maybe you could have a little siesta this afternoon?? Any luck with your bloods yet??? xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Well I've finally had a call back from the witch nurse- she left me a message saying that my 21 day bloods confirmed no ovulation. She said she is working in my F.S's clinic tomorrow and so will have a word with him then and get back to me tomorrow afternoon!! Just got to hope she remembers....


----------



## sonyabazonya

Thanks ollie, usually my cramps only begin to start at around 10-11 dpo but this cycle they've allways been there, i feel wet and as if AF is around the corner but thats impossible!

Lou why havent you been sleeping well? Maybe you're pregnant!


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Lou, sorry it wasnt ov news honey xxx Will you get cracking on some provera or something to start your next cycle off??

Sonya - Ive just been to the loo and I am very wet and creamy down there.....Im confused hahaha xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Sorry LOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (((((hugs))))) are you going to schedule an apt with your fs?

Ollie, what cycle day are you? If im correct I think we are on the same one? 18-19


----------



## Rudeollie

Im on cycle day 24/25......Havent got my diary with me to work it out and cant get on FF! Hahaha DURRRRR Blonde moment hahaha! Im on 9dpo like you tho xxx
DH still reckons Im not allowed to test til next friday.......And THEN tells me FF is saying we're scoring high on the could be pregnant chart! Hahaha xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

LOL, Im going to be testing on Wednesday. Are you peeing constantly? I just went to the loo 15 minutes ago and i need to go again. Im so thirsty but scared to drink cuz then i think i'll have a never ending river!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep I am weeing a lot more! Its really stinky too hahaha And last night I almost died after going just before bed as it was flouresant yellow hahahaha Then DH told me it'd be my new pregnacare vitamins hehehe Felt a bit stoopid then!

I will be testing on Monday is AF doesnt show up on Sunday hahaha If my bloods show Ive ov'd that is......If not I'll be asking for my provera again xxx


----------



## SBB

Ollie I couldn't wait so I found it (only had to trawl through about 25 pages and do 3 searches on the thread :D - now put it on your ticker - I need to stalk daily!) It's looking good hun! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d54e3

Thanks girls I sooooooooooooo hope it's IB but it's just not what I thought IB was like, although I should really listen to the advice I give other people, in that there's no set rules and it's different for everyone. I don't know though it's different when it's me!




babyloulou said:


> Well I've finally had a call back from the witch nurse- she left me a message saying that my 21 day bloods confirmed no ovulation.

Lou sorry to hear you didn't OV :cry: I hope that stupid bitch ate her words about 'well if you ovulated the other 2 cycles you'll have ovulated this cycle' stupid stupid stupid cow! 

x x x


----------



## megs79

Ollie your symptoms are v similar to what mine were ! ! !

FX FX FX :happydance:


----------



## sonyabazonya

oooooo helloo temp dip ollie!!!!!!!!! looks good hunxxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Girls stop it!! Your getting me all giddy I might pee my pants hahaha God I hope it is for real this time hahaha xxx

SBB - I promise I will stick it on when I get home my love xxxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Ollie you take "pmsl" to a whole new level


----------



## Rudeollie

I aim to peeeeze heheheh xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi ever one how are we all i have just been to the dam for a good walk with my 3 lovely dogs we bd last night and this morning im spotting just found out my nice is have a baby shes 17 in a couple off week we are all over the moon for her xxx :) xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

ooo Caz thats lovely news! How you feeling otherwise?


----------



## caz & bob

just tired hun i have just come off af b d last night and this morning and now i am spoting it will be af wont it how are you hun xx :) xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Im doing good hun thanks xxx have you started your 4th round ydt?


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun 2_6 mine is i have been takeing it on a night i used to take it i take my folic acid in a morning and i wanted to see if this month i get my bfp bye changeing it on a night when i had clomid years ago i used to take that a 3pm i will be useing preseed this month to so im excited have you used preseed hun xx :) xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

No cant say i have, next step for me is Clomid + IUI just waiting for the ok from my RE so preseed is kinda pointless :))


----------



## babyloulou

Wow- that is a really good temp dip Ellen!!!! xx


----------



## caz & bob

ho right hun fx for you hun xx :) xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies....

Britt---I am 4 dpo and I will do my clomid from days 5-9. How about you. I guess we are sysle buddies.

Ollie- your symptoms are sounding great, and I have just stalked your chart....it is looking nice

well no change for me today. still waiting for af to disappear...it is very light so I think by tomorrow it will be gone. had a date night last night with hubby and I asked him if we should even waste our time w/ this clomid or just go ahead and do the surgery and he thinks we should try the clomid. I guess I am just getting anxious. I am so ready to be a mom and if it means going under the knife and getting this fibroid cut out then so be it. But we agreed to trying these 3 rounds so I will wait...on a lighter note, date night was great....I have such a wonderful patient husband!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I know what you mean ttcbaby- me and OH discussed last night whether we should just go for private IVF and forget all this- I just don't feel like it's going work. But OH has convinced me we should stick it out. Alot of girls get their BFPs from Clomid ttcbaby- who's to say it won't be us xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

loulou, I know you mig ht be right but I just can't help to feel that this fibroid is just going to be a nusance!!! we will stick it out like our dh has asked and hopefully they will be right.....and we will get our BFP..I guess I cant help being negative about it. I am goin to try my best to snap out of it!


----------



## ttcbaby117

btw - cax congrats on your neice!!!! I think the spotting is probably from af...was it brow?? could just be old blood.


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb I would love to take a look at your chart...can you send just the link, I am having problems clicking on your signature......
Thanks!


----------



## Britt11

Hi ladies, hope you are all doing well. My internet keeps kicking off so i wasnt able to get through all the updates....
Sonyabozonya- cool name BTW!! ha ha. I see your 9dpo....any thoughts on testing time? Your symptoms sound really good

TTCbaby- yeah cycle buddies, I am taking Clomid CD5-9 as well, so we will be on the exact schedule. I guess tomorrow is the big day to start- have you tried it before? this is my first time, hopefully the side effects arent too bad.
Also I saw you mention your concern about a fibroid. I just wanted to let you know a women I know who is in her late 30's conceived naturally with a very large fibroid and just delivered a healthy baby boy about a week ago. She was concerned at first about her fibroid as well (hers was huge) but they just monitored it t/o her pregnancy and she was fine. :)
Babylou- i know what you mean about getting impatient, at 9 months actively TTC, i have had enough already and just want to be pregs. DH is a fan of taking the clomid too, seems hubbys are all for it. :thumbup:

talk soon
:hugs:


----------



## SBB

ttcbaby117 said:


> sbb I would love to take a look at your chart...can you send just the link, I am having problems clicking on your signature......
> Thanks!

Here you go hun - stalk away! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c732e

x x x


----------



## VickyLou

Hey lovely ladies how are we all today. I see we are getting lots of good symptoms at the moment. Fingers crossed for some BFP's this month....

Loulou sorry you didnt ovulate, hopefully they will pull there finger out and help you out. Up the dose or something.

Well im still feeling like rubbish. Trying to stay away from here at the moment cause it makes me think lol and i dont want to think cause then i just cry. Cryed myself to sleep lastnight (how sad) I ust couldnt hold back the tears. And im getting very angry over stupid things lol. 

Glad everyone is well though x hugs to all x


----------



## SBB

Vicky hun :hugs: I hope you feel better soon - that Clomid is nasty x x x


----------



## VickyLou

It sure is SBB. This is my last month and if it doesnt work i have to wait til next year for anymore treatment cause of my age. Very early days but dont think its going to happen. Think i might just give up now.

Question for you ladies with clomid have you suffered with hair loss? Everytime i have a bath my hair is falling out in clumps..... Ill be bald soon if im not careful lol. Looked online and people say hair loss can happen but its not very common?? 
I cant think what else could be causeing hair loss.


----------



## SBB

Hun don't give up, just try to remember it's the clomid making you negative, and if you give up now you'll kick yourself later.. 
I vaguely remember reading about hair loss. I think it must be quite rare... 

Hope that stops soon too :hugs: 

x x x x


----------



## VickyLou

Ladies i just found something that sounds amazing but the price of it isnt..... Anyone heard of a duofertility monitor??? They look so easy.

Heres the link, https://www.duofertility.com/ there also giving away 2 free pregnacy test. x


https://www.duofertility.com/duofertility/product-video-demos here some videos


----------



## SBB

looks really cool!! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

hey everyone! its morning here so I am just getting started on the day. today is CD10 for me and I took my first opk which of course was negative. I wasn't expecting anything yet but the doc said to start testing and BDing today. A lot of times I know its too early to BD but we do it anyway just in case a sperm can really live 5 days. I wonder how often that really happens... Does anyone else use conceive plus? I am waiting for mine in the mail and it's late!


----------



## caz & bob

VickyLou said:


> Ladies i just found something that sounds amazing but the price of it isnt..... Anyone heard of a duofertility monitor??? They look so easy.
> 
> Heres the link, https://www.duofertility.com/ there also giving away 2 free pregnacy test. x
> 
> 
> https://www.duofertility.com/duofertility/product-video-demos here some videos

 th

that looks cool that i was going to ge one till i looked at the price haha looks worth the money thow xx :) xx


----------



## caz & bob

no hun i have just got some preseed hun im going to try it this month xx :) xx


----------



## SBB

Kcw I use conceive plus :D I'd say just use a little bit, it's quite runny!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

I don't get how that duofertility product works, what does it do exactly? does it measure your temp?


----------



## nnn84

Hi Ladies,

well it looks like Im out for another month! Af isn't here yet, but Im spotting today at 10dpo and although my (.Y.) are still very sensative, I can just feel the witch hanging around the corner.

Next cycle will be my 6th round of clomid, and so far I have had no success with the clomid at all - not even a sniff of a bfp - If anything, I think it's buggered up my LP a little, as I would nver have been spotting this early, usually more like 13dpo!!

So anyway this month I have my hycosy scan with my fertility specialist, so hopeing all goes well there. But Im not holding out on a bfp at the end of the next cycle. On a bit of a downer today, and feel as if it won't happen on clomid, as it hasn't happened yet if that makes sense.

So guess my question is how many rounds of clomid do you get? Should I ask at my scan if they can up my dose and provide me with another 6 months worth?? Or should they try something else? Any idea what?? I know that the whole point of the scan, is to see that all is well with me ready for icsi cycles - any idea how long it will take to get that ball rolling? I am also taking my application form for IVF to the scan so that we get on the year and a half waiting list sooner rather than later!

Sorry for the long post and rant! But having a real downer of a day today and needed to vent somewhere :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Sorry to be a pain!


----------



## VickyLou

kcw81 said:


> I don't get how that duofertility product works, what does it do exactly? does it measure your temp?

Watch the videos in the 2nd link i posted huni it tells you all about it and shows youi how it used. But yes from what i gather it measures your temp several times a day


----------



## VickyLou

nnn84 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> well it looks like Im out for another month! Af isn't here yet, but Im spotting today at 10dpo and although my (.Y.) are still very sensative, I can just feel the witch hanging around the corner.
> 
> Next cycle will be my 6th round of clomid, and so far I have had no success with the clomid at all - not even a sniff of a bfp - If anything, I think it's buggered up my LP a little, as I would nver have been spotting this early, usually more like 13dpo!!
> 
> So anyway this month I have my hycosy scan with my fertility specialist, so hopeing all goes well there. But Im not holding out on a bfp at the end of the next cycle. On a bit of a downer today, and feel as if it won't happen on clomid, as it hasn't happened yet if that makes sense.
> 
> So guess my question is how many rounds of clomid do you get? Should I ask at my scan if they can up my dose and provide me with another 6 months worth?? Or should they try something else? Any idea what?? I know that the whole point of the scan, is to see that all is well with me ready for icsi cycles - any idea how long it will take to get that ball rolling? I am also taking my application form for IVF to the scan so that we get on the year and a half waiting list sooner rather than later!
> 
> Sorry for the long post and rant! But having a real downer of a day today and needed to vent somewhere :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Sorry to be a pain!

Hi huni you only usually get 6 cycles worth as it can mess up your body if taken for too long. If its not making you ovulate then yes i would ask for your dose to be upped. The next step after clomid is usually iui, Not to sure though lol. 

xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry to here hun that its not worked for you hun i think they can only give you 6 month because it does somert to the linening of the womb well im on my 4th cycle hun 1c i got mc 2 c bfn 3 c bfn on my fourth now did you take it the same very month hun xx :) xx


----------



## nnn84

Yeah taken in exactly the same way every month! I think I have ovulated on it, it just hasn't worked for me!


----------



## ttcbaby117

britt - well we will have to keep in touch. I am still having af cramps which is unusual for me but I guess it is the clomid from last cycle. This is my second cycle. Thanks fro the informtion on your friend with the fibroid it offers some hope. Do you know if hers was in her uterus. Mine is inside of my uterus.

sbb- thanks for the link, I am heading to FF next!!!

Vic - are you under an undo amt of stress..the reason i ask if b/c I had drastic hair loss about 6 or 7 of years ago when I was going through my divorce. It stopped once my stress was gone. It is amazing how your body reacts to stress when you dont even realize it. 

NN - sorry to hear about possible af but you are only 10 dpo isnt that to early for you to have af? I would give my body a break on the clomid as it can have adverse effects on your uterine lining.


----------



## kcw81

nnn84 do you really think the clomid has caused your LP to be off as little? Is this the first time it did that? did you ask your doctor if that was possible? Well I hope the 6th round will do the trick for you and get you a bfp. Are you on 50mg? If you are ovulating now on the dose you are on then I don't know why they would up the dose? Would that help?


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb - nice dip at 6 dpo!!!! Your temps are rising nicely...when will you test???? I really hope this is it for you. It looks promising!


----------



## ttcbaby117

gosh sbb - I see that you are taking Maca along with the clomid..did your dr say that was ok. maca was recommended to me but I am afraid to mix them. Can you tell me more about it? Sorry last post...hahahaha


----------



## caz & bob

i have been takeing mine in a morning for 3 cycles but this one i have took on a night i will just see if i get my bfp aw dont no hun you will have to ask your doc but i no they dont like you on it for a long time xx :) xx


----------



## SBB

Hey ttc thank you, I'm hoping for a temp rise tomorrow! I'll probably test tomorrow but not expecting anything! 

To be honest I didn't even tell my doctor! Nothing bad seems to have happened so I'm hoping it's ok :shrug: maca is a vegetable so it shouldn't really interfere with the clomid I wouldn't think.... 

I got he maca for OH really to get him to :sex: a bit more! But just me taking it now... We've got a huge thread in ttc about it, quite a few ladies taking it now.. Come have a read if you like x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Goodness me....You lot dont talk all day and then BAM! I go out for a few hours and your all chat hahaha!

Hope everyone is ok....I cant possibly address everyone so LOVE TO ALL Xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Goodness me....You lot dont talk all day and then BAM! I go out for a few hours and your all chat hahaha!

Hope everyone is ok....I cant possibly address everyone so LOVE TO ALL Xxx


----------



## SBB

Lol sorry Hun!! How you doing? 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Im doing ok SBB.....Having to lay down tho to stop this tummy thing thats going on. Its nasty hahaha! It feels like something is inside me.....Maybe its wind hahaha!

DH is been naughty and waving FRER tests in my face. How bad is he?? Im not testing yet tho.......She says!

How are you?? Any less tired? Any more action down below since this morning??


----------



## SBB

maybe it's a baby bean!! 

still pretty tired! CM now browny but going white I think so think the spotting has stopped... 

so when _are_ you going to test? Think i'll test tomorrow but expecting bfn... I bought some ICs so I can test..

x x x


----------



## SBB

maybe it's a baby bean!! 

still pretty tired! CM now browny but going white I think so think the spotting has stopped... 

so when _are_ you going to test? Think i'll test tomorrow but expecting bfn... I bought some ICs so I can test..

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Im stalking you chart then to see what we have coming temp wise cos I think you had some implantation bleeding there m'lady! xxx Fingers crossed xxx

I think if I can.....I'll wait til the weekend. AF is due Sunday, blood results come back on Monday I'd really like to try wait til the bloods come in but wont be able to hahaha


----------



## caz & bob

get testing i would of haha hope you 2 get yor bfps xxxx :) xxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Caz - Thanks honey..........So AF has left your building now has she?? Bd time now hey hahahaha xxx

SBB - Charts looking great ! FX FX FX FX !!!!!!!! Hehhehe xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

ok thanks sbb I will check out the page on the maca!

Hi Ollie!!!!! how are you doing today?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Honey....Im knackered hahaha But DH is watching the footi so am trying to keep awake by been entertained by you girlies hehehe Its working BTW! Yay!

How are you??? xxx


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun we bd last night hun but to day was spoting but had a nice bath and its gone now not bd to night tomorow going to do it like that hun because we did it everday the last 3 cycles xxx :) xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

We dtd everyday in Feb and it was waaaaay too much pressure hahaha. This time round it was every other night with preseed or zestica and it was lurrvley! Hahaha x


----------



## kcw81

caz you did it every single day of the cycle after AF? Crazy!! My DH couldn't do that even if he wanted to, we went to mexico in December and we thought well we are on vacation so might as well BD everyday, and by the 5th day, he couldnt finish! he said his willy was worn out! every other day during the approach to fertile time is what we do now.


----------



## caz & bob

hahaha you made me laff i think we were doing it to much and not enof so trying ever other day now hope it works for us all fx xx :) xx


----------



## kcw81

yeah it is pretty funny. my DH is big on being silly and always is jokey in the bedroom, sometimes too much and I get mad cuz I want us to be sexy and serious!!! oh well, its good to laugh right? yeah every other days gotta be enough plus it helps build up the supply of spermies.


----------



## ttcbaby117

ollie I am doing ok...but I must say this af is v. heavy....I guess this is more clomid trouble. I was hoping it would lighten it a bit but no luck.

caz...you are a bding monster...hahahaha....good on you..not sure I could keep up with you.


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun we need it to build up ttc not me its my fiance hahaha hes sex mad all ways has been how haha i love it thow xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Caz you make me chuckle love hahaha Fab!

Aww TTC - Im sure that tomorrow it'll be lighter for you...Clomid makes AF so odd some months it weird! xxx

KCW - My DH ALWAYS puts family guy on when we get in bd and then is all sexy with me, and Im half listening to the show and then start laughing, which sets him off laughing and it all goes down hill from there......Hahaha


----------



## kcw81

omg ollie haha! :rofl: thank god we don't have a tv in the bedroom. family guy would just kill it for me! whatever floats his boat eh? mute it!


----------



## Rudeollie

Well we normaly watch it so its kinda just automatically on even when we are bd'ing hahaha.....Whats worse is now DH does an impression of Peter Griffin's sex dance when he's in the mood hahaha!!!!!!!

I cant even mute it tho cos I know all the eps so when I see them, even on silent, it'll start me off! Hahaha Think I might remove the tv next month if we havent got our bfp this time hahaha xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Right got to get to bed now cos I cant keep my peepers open.......It'd best be a bean making me this tired or ELSE!!!!!!!

Sweet dreams to you UK'ers and Have a lovely day to you USA'ers! xxxx Heheh That makes me seem soooo continental xxx


----------



## VickyLou

TTC well i wouldnt say i was overly stressed. Just this ttc stuff and me feeling like theres something missing in my life. Not much else really. I suppose it could be due to stress. It only been happening since i started the clomid?? I dont no.... xx

Hope everyone is well?


----------



## sonyabazonya

You ladies are a hoot, shame Im not on here nighttime!!!! 

How are we all doing today? xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Sonya! How is day 10 treating you! Mine's brought me another high temp and a stinking sore throat but its my day off so I can feel sorry for myself hahaha

Got a totally nuts craving for Yorkshire Puddings hahaha I MUST have some for my lunch....I'd have them fro breakie bu its a little much isnt it?? Hahaha xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

day 10 is less cramps thank god!! yesterday i was at a party and the pains were horrible! I had a thing for smoked salmon though, i dont usualy like smoked salmon and today the thought of it grosses me out.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha I'm thinking of smoked salmon now and its making me want to vomit hahaha! But thats only cos I cant stand the stuff anytime hahaha!

How wierd tho right??? 

So when you thinking about testing??? xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

I believe I'll be testing on Wednesday if no AF arrives, I also got an apt with RE for then. If Im not pregnant then theres no way that pains and extremely sensative pelvic area from ovulation until present is normal and I want it taken care of. Im sick of my dr saying everything is fine and that I shouldnt worry. You'll be testing on Friday right?


----------



## Rudeollie

God do I hear you on that one Sonya! My tummys not been the same since I ov'd this month...... Its bloated still and is not looking goos for me wearing a bikini next month hahaha!

Its really though going isnt it?? Last night DH and I agreed that if this month I done get a bfp OR Af....After EVERYTHING has been aligned so nicely....If we havent gdone it we are going to start on iui or ivf i think......You have to call it sometimes dont you??

Im gonna test Monday if I can wait that long.....Almost etsting this morning but resisted (Dont know how tho!) xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

(((hugs))) Thats our next step as well but we need to wait for our RE's ok for that to happen, its just way to expensive privately. I dont even buy an hpt anymore until im due, cuz i just cant help myself lolol!!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Its taking all my willpower not to test! Honestly Sonya!

I hope we dont need to go down that route honey.....Here's hoping our odd feelings are the start of our bfp xxx's


----------



## sonyabazonya

here here! Have the drs figured out the reason for your infertility?


----------



## Rudeollie

They say its pcos but it never shows on blood and they sort of said it looks like it from a scan.....Thats not a definate to me, sort of??? Hahaha

Our other prob was DH low morph.......So 2 duffs people here hahaha! But we did it last year so we CAN do it again! xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

You'll get there hun! Are you maybe going to get an HSG?


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

I am trying to stay positive but I am feeling so rubbish I am not sure if its the clomid but I feel bloated and my tummys sore my boobs still hurt and I am headachy just yuk really.
The positive is that my opk this morning showeda really faint line so it looks like I will be good for insemination tomorrow as long as the scan shows nice big follicles.
Sonja and Rudeolllie I hope you both get positive tests this month it sounds really positive for you both.In fact that sounds really mean I hope everyone gets BFPs this month .
Claire


----------



## Rudeollie

Thats what I had.....I wanted to see the scan but he didnt have it with him when I went for my results....Which again I find fishy hahaha!

DH's just emailed saying I'd best keep away from the FRER tests ahahaha He KNOWS I cant be trusted! hehehehe xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Clairy my love I have EVERYTHING crossed for you tomorrow....... What happens after the insemination??? Do you have to wait 2wks and then be scanned???


----------



## SBB

Good luck Clairy! 

My temp dropped this morning :cry: still got browny CM so I don't think it's looking good at all.... :nope: 

Ollie your chart is still looking good, how you feeling? 

Anything to report Sonja?

Anyone else?! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww SBB! Sorry about the temp drop.....Hope its just a freaky temp and IB!!!

Im doing good today, off work and sypmtom spotting hahaha! Got a sore throat, tender boobs, bloody stuffy nose and I want Yorkshire puds for breakkie! hahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

mmmmm yorkshire puds :D 

x x x


----------



## jahlucian

Morning ladies, I've never posted in this section before as I've only been TTC for a few months but have LPD and this is only my first month on clomid but I could really do with your opinions! 

I am currently on CD 29 having ovulated on CD 16 and my temps have been dropping for the last few days and are now back at my coverline, I've had cramps since 5 dpo but think this is definetly AF on her way now. I had a few streaks of blood yesterday for an hour and a little more pink discharge this morning but only enough for a panty liner. I'm due to start my next round of clomid on CD2 but i'm not sure if I should class today as CD1 or if I should wait for full flow?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/yummymummyto1


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey Clairy, I also had horrible pains ovulation time on Clomid. Like my stomach swelled and i couldnt stand straight. I had 3 mature follies that cycle!!!! Hopefully only good news for you hun!

SBB Im sure your temps will rise again tomorrow!!!!!!!!! xxx no news here!

Ollie, whendid you have the HSG?


----------



## SBB

I'm in a better mood now my progesterone was 47 :D 

That's good right???!!!! 

x x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Sonya and rudeollie, sounds like you both have some good symptoms going on. I am getting very excited for you both and can't wait for you to test. I want to see loads of BFP's on here as it gives me a glimmer of hope for next cycle xx

SBB good news re the progesterone levels. Do you know what they were before the clomid? Mine have been 24, 25 and 28 so hoping for a good figure like yours when I start the clomid. Surely it is too early for AF so I'm going with the IB theory for you xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

oooooo thats really good!! when did you have the test done?>


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey SBB! Thats fab news on your results honey! Well done you!!!

Sonya - I had my HSG done in Dec.....A day after my Dads funeral so wont be forgetting that in a hurry hahaha I told the women who scanned me and they went easy on me hahaha!


----------



## SBB

Yay :happydance: 

I don't know before the clomid they never actually tested them then! 

I had the bloods Tuesday which was 7dpo, CD25 I think 

Thanks Emma, it is too early for AF she better not show early! I get spotting a lot though and I've checked my charts I've had it every month. This is the first time it was red though so we'll see... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> Hey SBB! Thats fab news on your results honey! Well done you!!!

Thanks hun! 



Rudeollie said:


> Sonya - I had my HSG done in Dec.....A day after my Dads funeral so wont be forgetting that in a hurry hahaha I told the women who scanned me and they went easy on me hahaha!

:hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Sssshhhh how reliable do we reckon it is using opks as pg tests??? I know some people have but want to know statistics or real people that have done them........ Just done one now and Ive got 2 big fat lines.....But IM NOT OVULATING! OMG OMG OMG! SLAP! SOrt yourself out Ellen for crikeys sake! hehehhe xxx


----------



## SBB

f**king hell Ollie do a test!!! 

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

x x x


----------



## sonyabazonya

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA GO GET A TESTYYYY!!!!!! We wont tell your oh!!!!


----------



## sonyabazonya

oooo and upload a piccy i want to see!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Ive just been reading that too SBB.....I cant do a test...Hubby will find out and tell me off hahaha......

Lets just keep this to ourselves for now......And FX tomorrow brings a FRER 2 lines! OMG I cant believe how grounded I am been hahaha!

Might have something to do with my tummy making me feel ick! Hahaha


----------



## SBB

Ollie we can't possibly wait until tomorrow :dohh: 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

x x x


----------



## sonyabazonya

tummy making you feel ick? how sooo?? ooooooooooooooo please do a testy?!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Honestly if I had a sneaky test hidden I would have done that istead of the opk hahaha! 

I cant even get to the shops cos the ones that sell hpt's are in the town and Im feeling way too icky to walk......Im feeling faint now! Bloody hell!!!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## sonyabazonya

oooooooo im so excited!!!!!!!! *happy dance*


----------



## Rudeollie

Im am officially BRICKING myself hahaha! I petried for tomorrow now hahaha If it comes up neg on the hpt tomorrow morning I will have to put on a VERY brave face to stop DH from working out what Ive done hahahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

Ollie it's too exciting! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Stop IT!!!! You girls are making me loopy hahahaha!

Love you all though xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

haha


----------



## VickyLou

Hey girls how are we all.

SBB great news on bloods, yay you ovulated. FX this is it for you.

Yay... ollie sounds so promising. like everyone as said go and test lol we cant wait. You must be going crazy lol.

Everyone else well?

Nothing new with me, still very moody and emotional. Got a follicle tracking scan at 4.30 so we will see whats going one. I dont think its going to work though and this is my last month so i might be leaving you girls soon..... :-(

Trying to talk OH into getting a duofertility monitor but he keeps telling me that theres no way lol


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Vicky - I was VERY tempted by that I have to say! Shame its the same price as my holiday next month hahahaha!

And OI girlie! Where that PMA gone hey???? IT WILL work this time.......It has to ok?? xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone! TEST OLLIE!!!


----------



## megs79

Ollie, you've got some SERIOUS willpower!!


----------



## megs79

How are you Lou??


----------



## megs79

Sorry I'm hanging around here! Looking for more BFPs - they'll come!


----------



## VickyLou

lol it looks so cool and easy to use. And the reviews i have read are very good.

I no ill never get it though lol we have bills to pay lol

Its gone chick and i dont think its coming back anytime soon. Really havent got the energy to do anything this month. Im not even recording anything in my diary like i have done the last couple of months. Dont even no what cd im on or how far from ov i am lol. And i forgot to order some opks so wont be them this month either lol.

Hope this is it for you ollie.... xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls sbb glad you ovulated hun ollie sounds good vickylou dont leave us hun fx it will happen hun me i will be takening my last pill tonight so i will be bding i have been really moody this cycle and feeling sick to xxx :) xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Megs- well I didn't ovulate this month so I am just waiting to hear from the hospital whether I need to double up this cycle. I will probably need Provera/Norethisterone too to start AF. How are you? How's the bump? xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Vicky hugs my love....Im posting you some of my pma ok??? Make sure you use it cos it seems like it can work wonders xxx

Believe me Megs & Lou - I am AMAZING myself here hahahaha! I MIGHT suggest to DH that we test tonight........MIGHT! Hahaha

I think its cos half of me is scared to death its a flukey opk line and the other half wants to hide the fact it could be my BFP hahaha Nuts I know, but I kinda want to hibernate when I do get a bfp so I can emerge at 12 weeks and be all safe hahahha xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Caz ill have to leave if im not on clomid.... lol FX this will be your month huni. I think we are in the same boat with the moodiness and feeling sick, Although i keep being sick lol. Horrible. think i might be getting a bug xx


----------



## VickyLou

Lol thanks ollie ill see what i can do with it and get back to you lol. I think im just feeling really low cause i have nothing to do and its driving me daft being unemployed grrrr lol.

Hope hubby will let you test hun.... sounds so promising xx


----------



## babyloulou

Vickylou- I know exactly how you feel. I feel the same with not ovulating this month. I saw your message last night about being depressed when you come on here. I know what you mean. It is hard when you are feeling down and others have good news and stuff- but it is all swings and roundabouts- and we all have bad weeks and we all have good weeks. It's a great support system on here- don't leave us!! 

I feel in the TTC "time warp" at the moment- you know the time that gets wasted when you are just waiting, waiting, waiting to start another cycle! I am here if you need a chat xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

No Vicky dont leave....We dont care if your on clomid or not! We can bend the rules for a little on like you hehehe xxx

Lou - The support on here is what got me through last month when I didnt ov......I owe my sanity to you and the other girls and will always be here for you all xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks girls means alot really.... It is a bit much to be on here when loads are getting good news but i cant seem to stay away. I need a holiday thats what it is lol not been away since july 08 lol.

Ollie were you off on your holiday? x

Loulou thanks chick, i honestly dont no how you keep going hun, you have been doing it alot longer than me and it drives me mad god nos how it makes you feel huni. No word from the clinic yet then? xx


----------



## babyloulou

No- waiting for the nurse to phone again after she's spoken to my specialist- I just hope she hasn't forgotten again! :growlmad:


----------



## VickyLou

these doctors and nurses are useless sometimes. Go to the clinic hun thats what i had to do last week.


----------



## cheekycheeks

hi vicki im new here but i thought i would send you some info my doc told me when he presc me my clomid (im due to start my 4th cycle in a few weeks). he said that some people are clomid resistant. after being on it for 6 cycles, they can change what they give you to something else, i cant for the life of me think what its called but there def is another med that you can try and if you doc doesnt suggest it then i would def ask about it. i hope this cheers you up a bit
this ttc lark can get you so down sometimes.xx


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks cheekycheeks, yeah i no all that but because of my age i have to pay for the treatment and at the moment cant really afford it and my doc will only let me take 3 months worth even though i have paid for 6. Complicated and stupid everyone should get the same treatment. 

Good Luck with the next round of clomid hun and welcome to clomid club lol xx


----------



## Rudeollie

We're off to Menorca at the end of May......All inc's so if I dont get my bfp I WILL be getting drunk on cocktails hahaha!

And I know how you feel......After last month when I didnt ov I told DH that we HAD to have something to cushion the blow if this month didnt work!

Perhaps a night out is something you can do???? It cheered me up going out the day after I got my duff blood results xxx


----------



## babyloulou

The other drug is called Femara- lots of docs in USA prescribe it now and I think it is becoming more popular here too. A lot of people think it is more effective than Clomid with less side effects. Think it is more expensive for the NHS though so don't hold ya breath! ;-)

I tried going to the hospital when trying to arrange my HSG with the same nurse. Couldn't get to see her though. It's like Fort Knox!!


----------



## VickyLou

Oooooo ollie lucky you. You will have a great time with or without your bfp huni. Its looking very promising though.Wish i was going away lol. We have a caravan in norfolk, its so peaceful there and i destress alot. But we just havent got the time lol. I have so many different appointments to attend and oh is busy trying to find work etc....

Next month im going though. Ill be demanding to OH lol.


----------



## Rudeollie

That sounds a great idea Vicky! Get him told hahaha!

I wish we had a caravan...I grew up with one between my family and my aunties.....It was fab, we went to wales for the whole of the summer holidays and then we'd go to Whitby in Spring time!


----------



## Britt11

Good morning ladies,
hope you're well today.
Rudeollie, OMG!!!! OPK's work really good as HPT's!!!!!! If you have 2 lines as dark as each other, I bet you get a +ve preg test....:happydance::happydance::happydance: Are you seriously going to wait until tomorrow???!!! cant wait to see it
Good luck to you as well Sonya, hope you get a BFP!!!
Vicky, sorry you are feeling down, i was quite down a couple of days ago and this is only our 9th cycle ttc, so I can relate...:hugs:

well, Day 1 of clomid today...going to take it later this afternoon after a meeting because of the side effects...kind of nervous to take it now.....I'm sure I will end up taking it at night before bed if its bad

:hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Britt....Good morning to you too honey! Dont worry, you will be fine I promise!

Hahaha I MAY be testing using a FRER later on........I will keep you updated on what happens tho dont worry! Im still crapping my pants that THIS COULD BE THE MONTH hahaha! Gulp! xxx


----------



## Britt11

I have everything crossed for you hon but it sounds VERY good!! I'm so excited....and its not even me...ha ha. How many rounds of Clomid have you done?
sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## samfitz

good afternoon ladies hope everyone is well nothing to report with me although i am very stressed off on holiday tonight lots of travelling 5 hour drive to airport an then might not be able to fly due to that volcano dust thats grounded loads of planes an closed several airports the stress of flying is enough without this


----------



## samfitz

an ollie i will be keeping my eye out for your bfp x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Thanks Sam - Im trying really hard to blow the volcano dust away so you can jet off ok honey! xxx

Brit - Thansk for the dust! This is my third cycle of clomid......I ov'd in Jan didnt and Feb and THINK I did this month hahaha! Waiting on my day 21 bloods which I should get back on Monday! x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ollie your chart looks great! I think you have yourself a BFP there. Good luck and blessings coming your way. 

Im 3DPO, and waiting to TEST!!! But I do have good will power just like you. Im not testing until April 27!!

This cycle I did 100 mgs of clomid + 1500 mgs of metformin!


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies, 

caz you are hilarious, though a healthy sex life is the best way to make a baby. How are you guys liking the preseed?

Ollie - I am over the moon for you.....i think those opks do pick up the pregnancy hormone so this is def. a positive thing for you!!!


Vick - I am so sorry you are feeling this way...and there probably isnt much to say to make it better. Just know that we are here to listen if you need us. BTW, where are you in your cycle. That Femara is actually a cancer drug but it is showing a dual purpose right now in that it helps with infertility and it doesnt thin out your lining, and cause a bunch of the s/e that clomid does. Is it possible to ask the dr to prescribe it. I dont think they need to monitor you like they do on clomid b/c it doesnt cause ovarian hypserstimulation like clomid does. It is worth asking for if it is at all possible.

Britt - I am taking my pill tonight before bed as I had headaches last month and I think this way I will sleep through the s/e...let me know how you are doing!

sbb- I found that maca forum....thanks for the referral. I am going to go and stalk your chart now, but you say that you temp dropped a bit..I think that is ok as long as it goes back up tomorrow...How long is your luteal phase usually?

all other ladies...Hope you are doing well today.

I am ok feeling not so negative today..but I think it is bc I will be starting my clomid and now I feel like I am doing something to make this happen for us....


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks girls.......I honestly do not know what i'd do without you all xxx Its like having loads and loads of family on here! xxx

Mrskcbrown....I shall send you some of my verrrrrrrry unusual patience to try stop you testing too early, here it comes....CATCH! hehehe xx

TTC - Great news your clomid journey is almost about to begin again...I hope its your last month of it tho FX xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

jahlucian said:


> Morning ladies, I've never posted in this section before as I've only been TTC for a few months but have LPD and this is only my first month on clomid but I could really do with your opinions!
> 
> I am currently on CD 29 having ovulated on CD 16 and my temps have been dropping for the last few days and are now back at my coverline, I've had cramps since 5 dpo but think this is definetly AF on her way now. I had a few streaks of blood yesterday for an hour and a little more pink discharge this morning but only enough for a panty liner. I'm due to start my next round of clomid on CD2 but i'm not sure if I should class today as CD1 or if I should wait for full flow?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/yummymummyto1


welcome!!! you might want to check with your dr but I think you need to wait for a full flow to count it as cd1. If you are only getting spotting then it does not count.


----------



## SBB

Ollie - how come it takes so long to get your blood results back? I only had mine done Tuesday and got the results today... 

ttc - hey hun, yep bit of a drop this morning :cry: I hope it goes back up tomorrow. LP has been 14 days the last 2 months. My legs really really ache today and I usually get that a bit before AF, but not usually this bad... 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb - well I think this might be a fluke..In looking at your chart you really dont seem to drop off for af until 12dpo...I think it is way to early. remember your luteal phase usually stay constant. If clomid does anything to it, it should lengthen it. We will wait and see what tomorrows reading say.

Ollie - I am going nuts you have to test tonight....pppppppplllllllllleeeeeeeeaaaaaassssseeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Okay okay.......Ive done it....Do you want to know???????????


----------



## SBB

thank hun I _really_ hope there's a rise tomorrow 

:hugs: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> Okay okay.......Ive done it....Do you want to know???????????

for fucks sake yes!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

OOOOOHHHHHHHHH you are killing me seriously!!!


TELL ME NOW!!!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha I just did the same thing to DH imagine what he feels like to get an email saying one line.......Then another email saying AND ANOTHER ONE BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2 lines on a FRER!!!! I CANNOT BLOODY BELIEVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH omg I am jumping up and down in my house right now!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!! WWWWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SBB

WOOHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


That's amazing!! congrats hun! 

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


x x x x


----------



## SBB

ps piccy please :D 

x x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh yes a pic please


----------



## Rudeollie

Cirkey I'll need DH for a piccy! I will do one asap for you all ok??

Hahaha You all make me laugh soooo much!!!!!!!!! Thanks for all your love and support, I couldnt have done it without you all xxx 

See we can defy all the odds, even when the docs say we wont we can!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## SBB

Is the line dark? 10dpo dark line could be twins!! :D

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh my twins would be lovely!!!!! ok just to recap...can you tell me your symptoms you have been having....and let me know if they were normal for you. I love to here BFP's and the symptoms.


----------



## Britt11

Rudeollie said:


> Hahaha I just did the same thing to DH imagine what he feels like to get an email saying one line.......Then another email saying AND ANOTHER ONE BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 2 lines on a FRER!!!! I CANNOT BLOODY BELIEVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx

RIGHT ON HON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had a good feeling for you. You have just given hope to so many girls on this thread. So unbelievably happy for you!! Third month on C, thats fantastic, way to go!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::rain::rain::wohoo::wohoo:
Oh and this deserves the bunnies: :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## caz & bob

aw new it was your turn hun post a pic so i can see hun congrats xxxxxx :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks girls.....The opk is a very dark line, and the FRER is light but its only 10dpo.....

Hahaha DOnt you start on twins....Just had it off my friend xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw it would be nice thow glad you have got your bfp hun hope i am after you xx :) xx


----------



## Jennifer8

Rudeollie said:


> Hahaha I just did the same thing to DH imagine what he feels like to get an email saying one line.......Then another email saying AND ANOTHER ONE BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 2 lines on a FRER!!!! I CANNOT BLOODY BELIEVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## babyloulou

OMG Ellen!!! I am so happy for you! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks girls....Right Ive got to pop off now and have my tea but when Im back I shall give you a list of my symptoms ok TTC?


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies thank you so much for the kind helpful words.

Another moan from me really just got back from the clinic and have 2 follicles one in each at 10mm each which is great..... but then they gave me the new price list for this year. A scan now is 120 pounds instead of 58pounds. Also have to pay £30 for a blood test and i have to hav another scan done next week. We cant afford to this any longer so thats us calling it a day for now. Well until i can get some NHS funding.

On a positive note ..... THATS BLOODY FANTASTIC OLLIE!!!!!!!!! WE ALL TOLD YOU THIS WAS YOUR MONTH. Hopefully a nice happy healthy nine months.
So pleased for ya babe xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww Vicky. Thats shitty mcshitty on the prices! But GREAT news on the 2 follies honey! xxx I will be praying and crossing everything that they produce a nice BFP!!! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

thats robbing hun nhs should pay for us we should all get it free it anoyse me xx :)xx


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks ollie..... looks like you pma worked wonders for you this month. Any tips chick? what you did differently? when you bd? etc

Caz yes i no but cause of my age, we cant get it free. Roll on the end of the year for my birthday.

I suppose its not all bad if we have some time out it gives me time to concentrait on losing a little more weight and giving up the cigs properly. I honestly think these are the only 2 things standing in our way.

Appreciate everything girls. Will be sticking around til the end of this cycle but then ill be gone i think.

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Well feel free to stay here Vickylou- we're still here for you while you TTC naturally!

My nurse never phoned today- I phoned her again and left ANOTHER message earlier- but still nothing back! :-(


----------



## samfitz

oh ollie that fantastic news love congratulations sweetie x x x x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rudeollie said:


> Okay okay.......Ive done it....Do you want to know???????????

Congrats Ollie, I am so happy for you! April must be BFP month. :happydance::happydance:
I knew from looking at your chart that you were BFP. How amazing!


----------



## dizzikel

Rudeollie said:


> Hahaha I just did the same thing to DH imagine what he feels like to get an email saying one line.......Then another email saying AND ANOTHER ONE BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 2 lines on a FRER!!!! I CANNOT BLOODY BELIEVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx

CONGRATULATIONS! dance::dance:

Wonderful news!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thank you all sooo much xxx 

What did I do this month?? I did my pink grapefruit every morning, half a glass of it,a cup of green tea on an afternoon. We bd'd every other night apart from when I was ill that weekend and had to do it twice then to be sure we had a good crack at the egg hahaha Used preseed one night of bd'ing, and then the next time we used Zestica and so on etc. Used that cough medicince that Lou recommended (thanks btw honey xx) and I THINK thats all........... I just kept myself really chilled out this month and said que sera sera...........And thats about it i think! xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

going to keep that in mined haha xx :) xx


----------



## babyloulou

I am so happy for you Ellen- honestly it's brilliant news! i bet your OH is chuffed to bits! Hope I'm joining you soon xxx


----------



## kcw81

congratulations ollie! that is so so so awesome! Hoping for a healthy full term pregnancy and a cute healthy baby for you!!

:dance:


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Amazing news Ollie I am so so pleased for you
xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Wow - back to good news! Congratu-li-ations Ollie! So pleased for you hun!


Not so good my end. To recap briefly, I got a faint bfp last monday, bled heavily on Wed and Thur. On Thur evening I did an hpt to check the hcg was dropping/gone and it was stronger. Tests got stronger and stronger until saturday when I got pains and ended up spending 2 nights in hospital with suspected ectopic. HCG went from 30 on friday to 80 on saturday. Scan on monday morning showed nothing, blood test on tuesday, got results yesterday which was my 30th birthday (happy chuffing birthday!!). Confirmed HCG was dropping now. Had another blood test today (6 in a week - look like extra from trainspotting!) to confirm, results tomorrow.

So it's gone. So I am now waiting for tomorrows blood hcg results to confirm it all. Then I will get on the provera. Should be back on the next cycle by the end of the month with a bit of luck.

And I am gutted. Well, we both are. I feel like I have lost it twice. Once last week when I bled, again yesterday when they confirmed it after so many beautiful hpts. I know it stays in your body for a bit but i didn't think it would with a MC this early. And I certainly didn't think they would rise.


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Dragon Im so sorry honey pie xxx I know not much I can say to make it better but I have everything crossed for your next cycle xxx

Thanks Lou, I REALLY REALLY hope you join me too honey....I wish you all do! xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Not really a lot you can say, Ols. But I will be back in the baby making saddle soon. So hubby had better oil up! :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry hun ollie have you put pic on yet hun xx :) xx


----------



## chezneyboo

Hello ladies, im abit confused, i wud love for someone to possibly help me out.
I started my first round of Clomid 50mg on cycle days 2 - 5 my i had a follicle tracking scan at hospital with my speacialist on cycle day 12 and it showed i had 3 dominant ones measuring 15mm, he showed me the eggs which he said were set to be released within the next 48 hrs. He was very amazed that i had produced 3 main eggs on my first cycle and told me it was possible i may have a twin pregnancy. He also looked at my womb but im not sure what for as im kinda new to this. He was rather excited and told me i dont need to come back as planned for follicle tracking on my 2nd cycle if i dnt acheive a pregnancy this month as he has seen enough evidence of ovulation and says that 50mg of clomid is working brilliantly for me and theres no chance hes guna ever increase it. Ive left there feeling hopeful but not im not sure what to think im on cycle day 19 now and getting impatient. i feel pregnant or like i have the mother of all periods coming, also the say he pressumed i was guna ovulate i can actually say i felt it, for about 12 hours i had sharp stabbing pains in my right side, which is the side i had 2 eggs and on my left i had the 1. Also the hot flushes ive been getting are like nothing ive ever had before, i was wondering if anyone could give me their opinion on my case as im abit confused and not sure weather im guna be hopeful and also if i ovulated on cycle day 14 like the doctor said i would, when would be the earliest to test for pregnancy xxxxxxxx Babydust to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

I ov'd on cd12 and got a bfp on cd26. x


----------



## chezneyboo

would u recommend me waiting till cd 28 then, im really nervous , and by what i said would u feel i have a good chance of pregnancy this month, sorry if im going on, im new to this anddont really understand much :( ive just read about ur loss, im sorry to hear that :( babydust xxxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

DragonMummy said:


> Not really a lot you can say, Ols. But I will be back in the baby making saddle soon. So hubby had better oil up! :rofl:

Dragon :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Hehehehe Watch out dragon daddy cos mommas comin to get ya!:haha:


----------



## caz & bob

you not posting a pic yet hun xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh shit Caz sorry hahaha Baby brain already!!!!!! Hahaha Will try it now xxx


----------



## caz & bob

ok hun wount be long going for a soak in the bath xx :) xx


----------



## DragonMummy

caz & bob said:


> you not posting a pic yet hun xx :) xx


you want a pic of me jumping on my oiled husband? i assure you it's not pretty!


----------



## Rudeollie

Here you go ladies.....
 



Attached Files:







DSC00099.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Rudeollie

DragonMummy said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> you not posting a pic yet hun xx :) xx
> 
> 
> you want a pic of me jumping on my oiled husband? i assure you it's not pretty!Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## caz & bob

DragonMummy said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> you not posting a pic yet hun xx :) xx
> 
> 
> you want a pic of me jumping on my oiled husband? i assure you it's not pretty!Click to expand...

no ty wouldnt like to see :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Posted the pic Caz xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

beautiful lines hun. well done you xxx


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> Here you go ladies.....

ollie that is really strong line hun what was the test you used xx :) xx:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Rudeollie

Its an aldi one hahaha Of all the things!!!!!!!!! The FRER wont come out clear on my phone for some reason...........Ive just spent the evening poas! hehehe xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow those lines are quite dark for 10 dpo....good on you ollie.

welcome back dragon - sorry you have had to join us again.

chez - I would wait at least 10 days after you have ovulated. THough I would say maybe it best to try for 14 if you can stand it. It takes about 6-12 days for the egg to implant and then a couple of days for the HCG to by high enough for a pregnancy test to pick it up. Good luck to you!


----------



## caz & bob

why you can post now ollie i think you might be haveing twins because that is strong line for 10dpo hunni xx :) xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha caz I didnt want to be the one to say it...but I was def. thinking it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Dont you go scaring me Caz! Hahaha! Im not thinking about that until I get a scan date..........THEN I'll start panicking about twins.....xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hahaha speak to you all tomorrow night all xxx :) xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Night Caz....Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## SBB

Ollie Hun that is a dark line, I bet you can get a positive on a digital now too... 

I'm betting twins too :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha Dragonmummy!! That is so funny! Got so many wrong images in my head right now of an oiled up OH!! :haha:
I am so sorry to hear about what has happened :hugs: Is there definitely no hope at all? Even though your levels went up? Is there hope of good news tomorrow? Xxx

ollie- what a beautiful picture! :thumbup: That is a very strong line to say how early it is! How exciting!!! Xx


----------



## Rudeollie

DH wont let me test on a digi til after AF has failed to show hahaha Which is fine by me...Ive seen it on a opk, a FRER and a cheapo Aldi! Hahaha

STOP IT OVER TWINS hahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Well even if not twins the line must certainly suggest excellent hormone levels already xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww I hope so Lou....Im watchin everything i feel at the mo. I mustnt but cant help it! I just hope it sticks, and Im not on here in 2 days like last time saying I m/c'd! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I hope this is it too Ellen- losing the first means stats say this one will stick! Remember PMA!!! Xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thank you Lou! I totally forgot that little nugget of info...........I was clinging onto that last summer and had totally forgotten about it xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

I didn't get a line like that til 18dpo ols, I reckon twins. xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Blimey! Watch it I'll be the one that ends up like that bloody woman in China who got clomid of the internet.....If I have 8 yous are all having one each ok??? Hahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Righty, thats me off for the night....I dont know if I can sleep tho from been so wired!

If I cant Im sure someone wil be around in the States to keep me company xxx

Sweet dreams Lou and Dragon and anyone else lurking around xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Night sleep well ellen! I would say sweet dreams but 'm sure they will be tonight xx


----------



## NurseKel

Ollie!!! That is fantabulous! I am so excited for you. I teared up when I saw your BFP cause I know how tough it is on you and all the other ladies in here. Congrats!


----------



## Chrisangel

Congrats Ollie!! It gives me so much hope when I see someone with a BFP. I am 14dpo and BFN this morning!! Had bab cramps lastnight but the witch still hasn't showed her face yet!! Take care to all of you!!


----------



## sonyabazonya

CONGRATS OLLIEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Weeeeeeeee Im sooo excited!! Post all your symptoms here so we can obsess over them!!! Hows everyone doing?


----------



## Rudeollie

Thank you my wonderful girls xxx

Hahah Sonya you do make me chuckle! NOW TEST!!!!!!!!! Hahaha! 

Right symptoms Ive had are: Crazy ass dreams, stuffy/bloody nose on waking, odd twinges in the tum and twisting pulling sensations, erect nips (DH LOVED that one!) Sort Throat started on 6dpo ish, Not constpated but hard poop (Tmi Im sorry!) Heartburn, and then ANGER!! I have wanted to kick DH in the head and Im a reeeally patient person hahaha


----------



## sonyabazonya

oooo I totaly understand the anger one lolololol, i keep finding myself full of rage for no reason!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have you told your dh yet???


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Nice one Sonya...I hope you are following my bfp! 

Well DH broke me down and made me test while he was at work and I emailed him saying "One line...." and then waited and sent him another "2 Lines!" He rang me almost in tears! Bless him!

My knockers are KILLIN me today mind, DH's put me on bed rest (fine by me!) til he comes home hahaha He can DREAM if he thinks he's copping a feel of these puppies xx


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Whoop
Positive opk and all other signs are good for ovulation my scans at 10am so its everything crossed I need to have two big follicles pref 3 for them to go ahead witht he insemination.
I feel really positive but terrified too.Ive booked the day off and even though they say resting lyng down etc makes no difference I plan to do exactly that for the whole weekend to give everything the best chance I am so fed up of spending half my life in stirrups.
Claire


----------



## sonyabazonya

LOLOLOL, Im so happy for the two of you thats such great news hun! You going to book an apt with your FS?


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Ollie I cant even begin imagine to imagin how amazing your feeling even with the nip issues.Keep DH well away from them lol
Claire 

:kiss:


----------



## Rudeollie

Claire! FAB NEWS! Totally agree on you laying down..........Its only logical isnt it i think??

I will be thinking of you all weekend and wishing the boys to the eggs??? xxx

Apprently I dont need to contact my gp etc til I am 6 weeks.....But I wanna ring the FS soon cos I THINK i'll get an earlier scan???? Hope so!


----------



## sonyabazonya

Oooo that would be lovely!


----------



## samfitz

well not much to report with me a few ov cramps an also im still in the uk looks like turkey is off flight cancelled an most flights are fully booked x


----------



## Rudeollie

OH NO! Sam Im so sorry to hear that! How does it work??? First come first served? xxx


----------



## megs79

ELLEN - CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

I'm over the moon for you! :flower: :happydance: :flower:
What AMAZING news! My morning sickness has even temporarily gone away!!

Hey, maybe it was a magic stick?! :haha:
I drank grapefruit juice and green tea too so maybe it does help!

Dragon - I'm so sorry about what's happened with you :hugs:
Sorry your hols might be cancelled Sam - hope you get a flight today!

I'm going to leave you all alone now as I can understand that having me pestering is just annoying! But i'll be keeping an eye on you (esp you Lou!). I've found this forum so comforting - it's hard to leave!

Lots of luck to all :dust:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Glad I could be of service Meg! And Im pretty sure your stick made the magic happen honey xxx So where are you progressing to after here??? Im not leaving just yet....Doesnt seem real yet you know!

Did you get an early scan btw???? Im wondering what my first route should be!xxx


----------



## megs79

No, think I've got my first scan next week - but maybe if you asked for one they'd give you it? Seems like a long wait doesn't it? But it does go quite quickly actually x


----------



## Rudeollie

Grrrr I cant wait that long Meg hahaha! I want to see inside now! Not that there will be much but you know, feel like all sorts is going on inside and I want a peek!

You must let us know how it goes ok????? Im living through you again now til get further on xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

I decided im testing today, going to run to the chemist on my way home from work. I dont know why but i feel like i should test, usualy im good about waiting til af is due lol. I have some major cramps now and i feel well wet down there. feels like im getting contractions too! its like these nasty pangs in my hoo haa and uterus. wish me luck ladies xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Go Sonya GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woo Hooo!!!!!!!!!! Wet down there and pangs in the hoo haa! Great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Great news yes but painful!!!! Its so not fun I really feel like my uterus is about to drop out of me lol


----------



## Rudeollie

My friend said the pain you feel when you are early the better,......It means the uterus and blood flow are working to keep the bean strong! Shes had 7 ectopics so knows her stuff about when babies are healthy in the early stages! She has 2 baby girls and a boy now! 

Ooooooooooo Im so giddy xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Aww bless thats lovely! i think i want to test because part of me wants it to not be a different problem. Im trying to think of something that can cause cramping for 11 days straight and then worsen on the 11 day and the only thing i can think of is an infection which would be a problem. so i hope its not that! what level of hcg did your test, test for?


----------



## Rudeollie

Sonya Ive been having pains since ov too honey so dont be fretting okay??? Test and if its a bfn then get in touch with your go or f/s..........

The tests are 10 & 20.........Not sure on the frer one! xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

ok ok ok, then i'll just by a testy :DD


----------



## Rudeollie

Yipeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!! Let me know STRAIGHT away ok xxx


----------



## samfitz

Rudeollie said:


> OH NO! Sam Im so sorry to hear that! How does it work??? First come first served? xxx

think it is hun we tryed getting a flight tomorrow but fully booked the only flight we can get on is tuesday afternoon so by the time we get into turkey we will have lost 5 days of our holiday they are offering extensions on return flights but i cant cos my annual leave at work doesnt cover it x oh an hope your feeling ok but i guess your still on cloud 9 xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

I will definately let you ladies know as soon as im able to get online!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww Sam that sucks honey! Well I hope you get your money back soon and can get something else booked xxx

Sonya make it quick will you?? Hehehe

Just blagged my blood results and I scored 83.5 on Monday.....Im guessing thats ok for a week after ov????


----------



## samfitz

well we have booked the tuesday flight hopefull by that time i will be ovulating or around that time x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yippeeeee great news Sam! Catch that egg on holiday!

Are you flying from Donc????


----------



## samfitz

Rudeollie said:


> Yippeeeee great news Sam! Catch that egg on holiday!
> 
> Are you flying from Donc????

i wish we was love we flying from gatwick im just so glad we were checking easy jet live cos we were suppose to travel to gatwick at 11 lastnight we would have been stuck there si we looked online at midnight an it was cancelled x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooh flippin heck Sam! Of course its not Donny! Hahaha You said you had a five hours drive......

Well enjoy the sunshine in Doncaster this weekend and then it'll be sunny Turkey! xxx


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Clomids done its job
and I am officially inseminated (sounds so cool)
They were amazing at the clinc I had four fab follicles all great sizes so they went ahead and did the insemination then and there so I dont have to go back this afternoon.My FS was so pleased with the results he has booked me an appointment at his private clinic in the morning to have another go to give us the best chance.I have progesterone gel to use from Sunday as my levels are borderline so I feel really positive this will be my month.
So its doing absolutely nothing this weekend for me
Claire 
Good luck with the test Sonya xx:thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

WOOO HOOO Claire!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

That is fantastic news!:thumbup: I will be eagerly awaiting an update from you next week ok......Or do you STILL have to be subjected to the bloody 2ww??:haha:


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

I am not sure if the progesterone effects HP.I ve only had one other IUI cycle where I ovulated and I didnt have progesterone that time and my AF came before I even got to do a test.I will have to ask tomorrow.Its mad but I am so excited really thrilled even the FS and nurse looked chuffed when they did the scan its the first really good news we have had
Claire


----------



## SBB

Wow it's all going on in here this morning!! 

Sonja we need to know when you've tested - good luck! 

Clairy that sounds fantastic - I soooo hope you catch it !!!

Sam hope changing your flight won't mean you don't get as much time on your hols... I'd love a holiday right now! 


x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey SBB! Good to see you my love xxx

Claire - Its gotta be looking good when the doc and nurse are are lookin pleased! xxxx


----------



## samfitz

sbb i loose 5 days but its ok we still get 9 full days out there an we are already booked to go in september so all is not lost hun an claire i have my fx for you hun best of luck an lots of babydust x x


----------



## babyloulou

Well I'm not quite getting as good news as all the rest that is flying around in here!! I finally got in touch with Nurse Incompetent- after constantly ringing her when she didn't return any of mycalls. I finally got through for her to say she didn't get chance to talk to my F.S and that she doesn't feel right giving me advice as she doesn't agree with the plan my F.S has me on. She thinks it's ridiculous that he is letting me have 21 day tests every cycle. She said the only thing she can advise is to stay on the 50mg until i see him in June! Even though I havem't ovulated on it! Stupid F*cking Woman!!


----------



## caz & bob

lou lou you get some stupid people sonya fx you get bfp sam sorry to here about your hoilday how bad sbb any new on you hun and me i took the last tablet last night my partner said i feel wetter why i have been taking it on a night hope this is my month xx :) xx


----------



## DragonMummy

If it helps Lou, my FS only gave me one cd21 test and told me that if I didn't ovulate to just double up next cycle. x


----------



## babyloulou

I was told I would be doubling up but only on their say so. Problem is I can't get anyone's say so!

How are you dragoummy? Any more news today? X


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies!!!!

loulou - I agree with dragon, my dr told me the same thing. I really dont think it is right that she is giving her opinion she is not a doctor. Is there anyway you can get in touch with the dr yourself or call her back and tell her that this is unacceptable. 

well I took my first pill last night and I feel ok today. I did start on maca also yesterday so I hope that mix along with the countless other things I am trying will give us a bfp this month.

caz- I also found I was wetter on clomid than without.


----------



## ttcbaby117

britt - are you out there...how was your first night on clomid?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Girls......

Lou - That nurse is a total arse! What the hells it got to do with her what the f/s has decided hey??? She sounds like a little bloody hitler....Too much power there for my liking!

TTC - Great news on the last tablet going down! Fingers crossed the next 5 days flies by and you can get down to the bd'ing!!! xxx

Hows everyone else doing?? Dragon you feelin any better hun?? xxx


----------



## Britt11

Hey TTC, yes I have just logged on. Yes I took it yesterday around 3:30pm (was excited i guess ha ha) no real side effects yet, i had a slight headache about an hour after I took it so I just had a big glass of water and all is good. Hmmm...Maca, i might look into that today as well- whoop whoop its Friday here!! I see you live in the Bahamas and Florida, can I just say right now how incredibly jealous I am!!!!!
DH is on his way to the clinic for a sperm analysis...hes not too happy. He had some beers last night too, silly boy...:)
Lou, same as the other girls- my px is for 30 Clomid pills, it says if not pregnant first month than double for next month...

any more BFPs today????!!!
:hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Sh*t ttc I never saw you were from ther.......SO when am I coming to stay hey??? Hahaha

I just watched a documentary on the Bermuda Triangle....Spoooky!!!!!!!! Hahaha xx

Britt - Hope DH's "trip" goes ok bless him xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Britt - yah I know about that headache...I had it last month. I took mine late last night like right before my eyes would close to make sure I slept through the headache..which I did and so far no headache. 
poor dh...trust me my dh wasnt too happy about it either. His came back great so I know this is all on me.


----------



## ttcbaby117

ollie and britt - yah we live in freeport grand bahama (though I am from florida)....let me know when you want a visit ;).... I would love to travel through europe and canada. My dh went to boarding school in quebec.


----------



## Britt11

I know hey Rudeollie, what an amazing place to visit!
Yeah, maybe I will take my second pill a little later too, was a little excited i guess...ha ha
I really hope that DH's count comes back good as from what I hear its much easier to fix us than them! :) We have our first clinic apt on Tuesday, so we will find out the analysis then. The FS clinic we are going to normally has a year wait list, I am not sure how we got in so quickly, except my GP is amazing
hugs,


----------



## Rudeollie

Britt - Dont worry if it does come back with something slightly off! My DH has low morpholigy and we soon sorted him out with the right foods and vitamins!!! Contrary to our specialist who said you cant do anything for spermies...YES you can! xxx

TTC - Hey believe me, I'll turn up once I popped this one out hahaha


----------



## DragonMummy

babyloulou said:


> I was told I would be doubling up but only on their say so. Problem is I can't get anyone's say so!
> 
> How are you dragoummy? Any more news today? X


oh i have just been left to my own devices. not seeing anyone til july


Got my last lot of bloods back today. hcg down to 20 now. will start the provera now. no point in hanging about. am extremely low today. going back to work tonight and there are 17 pregnant women at work at the moment. one of whom announced it on wednesday. she has just put the scan pic on FB. I just want to go to bed and never get up again.


----------



## Rudeollie

:hugs::hugs: Dragon xxx:cry:


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> babyloulou said:
> 
> 
> I was told I would be doubling up but only on their say so. Problem is I can't get anyone's say so!
> 
> How are you dragoummy? Any more news today? X
> 
> 
> oh i have just been left to my own devices. not seeing anyone til july
> 
> 
> Got my last lot of bloods back today. hcg down to 20 now. will start the provera now. no point in hanging about. am extremely low today. going back to work tonight and there are 17 pregnant women at work at the moment. one of whom announced it on wednesday. she has just put the scan pic on FB. I just want to go to bed and never get up again.Click to expand...

I am so sorry to hear this hon....I cant imagine what you are going through...
:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone, 
I thought I'd come over and join the club (I don't think I can read through this thread from the beginning though, lol!)
Quick introduction
I'm just now ending my 3rd round of Clomid. I really really thought this would be it for me but it doesn't look like it will be. In fact, my LP seems to be getting shorter each time and I've been spotting at 11dpo onward each cycle. I'm doing my cycles mostly unmonitored with my GYN since insurance here is stupid and I can't afford a lot of testing. I've been ovulating based on OPKs, BBT charting and the fact that I get a period without provera. I was worried about the spotting and asked for the progesterone test this time, they did it at 5dpo and apparently it was a 6.5. I'm now waiting for the doctor to call me back to find out what to do about my next cycle but the nurse told me that since I ovulated, he won't increase the dose (trying not to believe that until I hear it from him). I'm an emotional wreck right now and just don't know what to do next.

I'm TTC#1 and had my Mirena removed on Sept 10th 2009 and it was clear I was having ovulation issues afterwards (its not supposed to have any long term effect on your fertility).


----------



## caz & bob

dont no hun they may try you with somethink else tcc i no it can make you wet but i have not been very wet on my last 3 cycles but this cycle i have took it diffrent so my hb said i feel more wetter xx :) xx


----------



## babyloulou

I'm so sorry dragonmummy xxx


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> Hey everyone,
> I thought I'd come over and join the club (I don't think I can read through this thread from the beginning though, lol!)
> Quick introduction
> I'm just now ending my 3rd round of Clomid. I really really thought this would be it for me but it doesn't look like it will be. In fact, my LP seems to be getting shorter each time and I've been spotting at 11dpo onward each cycle. I'm doing my cycles mostly unmonitored with my GYN since insurance here is stupid and I can't afford a lot of testing. I've been ovulating based on OPKs, BBT charting and the fact that I get a period without provera. I was worried about the spotting and asked for the progesterone test this time, they did it at 5dpo and apparently it was a 6.5. I'm now waiting for the doctor to call me back to find out what to do about my next cycle but the nurse told me that since I ovulated, he won't increase the dose (trying not to believe that until I hear it from him). I'm an emotional wreck right now and just don't know what to do next.
> 
> I'm TTC#1 and had my Mirena removed on Sept 10th 2009 and it was clear I was having ovulation issues afterwards (its not supposed to have any long term effect on your fertility).

I just wanted to say welcome, I am new to this thread and to using Clomid, so perhaps the other girls will have some advice for you.
I do agree though, I was on BCP for well over 10 years and the manufacturing companies say it wont affect fertility long term, but i dont agree....I know my body is still trying to get on track from being on it for so long.
all the best hope you get a BFP soon


----------



## babyloulou

Hi and welcome Lisaf- is your blood test result of 6.5 on the UK or USA scale? Where do you live?


----------



## lisaf

Britt11 said:


> I just wanted to say welcome, I am new to this thread and to using Clomid, so perhaps the other girls will have some advice for you.
> I do agree though, I was on BCP for well over 10 years and the manufacturing companies say it wont affect fertility long term, but i dont agree....I know my body is still trying to get on track from being on it for so long.
> all the best hope you get a BFP soon

Hi, thanks for the welcome. I know the BCP claim no long-term effects to it, but they acknowledge that there may be an adjustment period of several months after stopping. How long have you been off it?

With Mirena, I can't even find data on women who had trouble ovulating after. I've found a few individuals online who weren't ovulationg post-Mirena, but for all of us its possible we developed an issue while the Mirena was in and just weren't aware of it because we had no periods.


----------



## babyloulou

Well girls- I managed to bug the secretary enough about the evil nurse that she agreed to book me an appointment. She confirmed my 21 day test showed a level of 2 and so she has booked me in to see the FS on Thursday morning! Yay!


----------



## Rudeollie

:happydance::happydance::happydance:YAY LOU!!!! :happydance::happydance: Great news honey! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

loulou good news hun xf for this time xx :) when do you ladys think i shoul use my opks on cd7 now xx :) xx


----------



## samfitz

https://www.therealgreenwitch.co.uk i came across this in a magazine it was a woman who had been trying to conceive for years an she was into doing spells an she did alot for friends an they worked so she decided to do a fertility spell for herself


----------



## SBB

yay lou that's great - make sure at some point you get that cow into trouble!! 

x x x


----------



## samfitz

sorry about that well has i was saying she decided to do a spell for herself an month or so later she was pregnant an went on to have 3 more or less after each other when she realised that the fertility candle was still at the side of her bed so now she does the spells on these candles an sells them an other things fertility candles are £6.99 i will give anything a go some people may find it silly but i have ordered one just thought i would share wi you guys x x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Just trying to catch up on what has happened over the past 24 hours. A massiveCONGRATULATIONS! to Rudeollie on her BFP. That is fabulous news!
xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Emma :thumbup::happydance:

Sam- I dont think its silly at all my love......If this one goes wrong again I will be purchasing one myself at that price! Theres magic in some things and pma too so its WELL worth a shot xxx


----------



## samfitz

Rudeollie said:


> Thanks Emma :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> Sam- I dont think its silly at all my love......If this one goes wrong again I will be purchasing one myself at that price! Theres magic in some things and pma too so its WELL worth a shot xxx

if my memory serves me right think they not only to conceive they help with healthy pregnancy too x x


----------



## dizzikel

Rudeollie said:


> Thank you my wonderful girls xxx
> 
> Hahah Sonya you do make me chuckle! NOW TEST!!!!!!!!! Hahaha!
> 
> Right symptoms Ive had are: Crazy ass dreams, stuffy/bloody nose on waking, odd twinges in the tum and twisting pulling sensations, erect nips (DH LOVED that one!) Sort Throat started on 6dpo ish, Not constpated but hard poop (Tmi Im sorry!) Heartburn, and then ANGER!! I have wanted to kick DH in the head and Im a reeeally patient person hahaha

Hi Ollie,

Hope you don't mind me asking but from what CD did you have erect nips?? Odd question I know but for the past few days I have too... I usually have sore (.)(.) but never sore nips... OMG they are killing me! Did you also say you got twinges and things right from OV? I am symptom spotting like mad now but I do feel different. Might be the clomid though as it is my first cycle. 

This thread is so hard to keep up with... so much is happening it is great! Hope everyone is well!

Kel x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Kel....The erect nips things started last weekend so that will be cycle day 22ish....It was very odd. Felt like they were chapped??? Hahaha Nearly popped my lip balm on them!

The twinges were from ov and on my right hand side, and felt like when you pull a muscle....The sensation you have after a few days you know?? It went from that feeling to a stitch!


----------



## samfitz

hi kel i had sore nips a cojuple of days after ov right up to af think it is a clomid thing but it was only like that for me the first month last month i had no side effects at all hun x


----------



## lisaf

I have to admit I used a fertility candle this month. A co-worker had been given it as a gift when she was TTC and got pregnant with a stick bean the month she used it (of course, the Clomid and progesterone suppositories may have had something to do with it too, lol).
Anyway, looks like the candle didn't work its magic for me.


----------



## dizzikel

Thanks for your responses Ollie/ Sam! 

I will just have to hang in there and wait to see what happens! :)


----------



## babyloulou

I agree with Sam too dizzikel- I have had random symptoms on each month of Clomid- all could be seen as pregnancy symptoms!! Of course sometimes they are (like Ollie this month) but Clomid does a great job of copying pregnancy symptoms!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls just had a nice bath and now im relaxing with 2 bottle of alcopops haha xx :) xx


----------



## babyloulou

caz & bob said:


> hi girls just had a nice bath and now im relaxing with 2 bottle of alcopops haha xx :) xx[/Q
> 
> I have some lovely Chatsworth Farm Shop red wine!! Decided to enjoy myself until I have to start it all again! :thumbup:


----------



## dizzikel

Ollie / Sam / Loulou

Are twinges a symptom of clomid???


----------



## Rudeollie

Like Lou said Kel......The clomid DOES make some pains etc feel like pregnancy......I had loads of stuff the 2months prior to this one, but this month the things were there but they were different somehow.....Its hard to explain! xxx


----------



## dizzikel

It's a difficult onr isn't it? Thanks for the advice...and CONGRATULATIONS again!


----------



## babyloulou

you mean twinges in your ovaries? Yes definitely!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Kel, and anytime just give me a shout honey xxx


----------



## babyloulou

How you feeling Ol? x


----------



## Rudeollie

Im ok Lou......Tired and hungry and stressed hahaha Think thats pretty normal tho! 

Hows the wine going down this evening?? Im about to treat myself to a non alcoolic Cobra beer as I couldnt find non alco wine or champers.........DH been on the red since 7 hahaha xxx


----------



## dizzikel

babyloulou said:


> you mean twinges in your ovaries? Yes definitely!

Urm...more tube area and uterus to be honest Lou x


----------



## samfitz

dizzikel said:


> babyloulou said:
> 
> 
> you mean twinges in your ovaries? Yes definitely!
> 
> Urm...more tube area and uterus to be honest Lou xClick to expand...

hey kel i had lots of tugging an pulling sensations an felt very heavy in the pit of my stomach i even had pains in the lady garden an i felt very bloated an i convinced myself it was a good thing an i thought i had done it cos i had loads of pregnancy symptons sometimes clomid can be really cruel its really hard not to sympton spot love x


----------



## dizzikel

Thats really interesting Sam..thanks for sharing x Going to *TRY* not to symptom spot now lol xx


----------



## caz & bob

louou carnt drink wine hun hb has banned me i go loopy off the stuff haha xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Just so you know.........Non alcoholic beer tastes like poo!!!!!!Hahaha xxx


----------



## lisaf

So I just got a call back from my doctor. He won't up my clomid dose or give me a progesterone supplement at this point. All of this was relayed back through the nurse but he says that the research he goes off of doesn't show that a 6.5 is bad number for a CD21 test and that even if it was a little low, that he wouldn't make any treatment decisions based off of 1 test done on 1 cycle. I'm getting positive OPKs and a temp shift so he wants me to try the Clomid one more cycle at 50 mg on days 3-7 and we'll test again.

I have an appt on Tuesday to discuss all this but I had to get word back about the Clomid since my spotting this morning had looked like AF was coming today.

I went to the bathroom right after my phone call and there was almost no spotting at all! A tiny tiny hint of pink! This is just too cruel :( Of course it gets my hopes up, but if I'm not pregnant then my body needs to stop messing with my head like this and just get on with things!!! :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

Yes non-alcoholic beer is minging! I always think it tastes burnt!

Caz- going loopy is half of the fun of it! :winkwink:


----------



## babyloulou

lisaf said:


> So I just got a call back from my doctor. He won't up my clomid dose or give me a progesterone supplement at this point. All of this was relayed back through the nurse but he says that the research he goes off of doesn't show that a 6.5 is bad number for a CD21 test and that even if it was a little low, that he wouldn't make any treatment decisions based off of 1 test done on 1 cycle. I'm getting positive OPKs and a temp shift so he wants me to try the Clomid one more cycle at 50 mg on days 3-7 and we'll test again.
> 
> I have an appt on Tuesday to discuss all this but I had to get word back about the Clomid since my spotting this morning had looked like AF was coming today.
> 
> I went to the bathroom right after my phone call and there was almost no spotting at all! A tiny tiny hint of pink! This is just too cruel :( Of course it gets my hopes up, but if I'm not pregnant then my body needs to stop messing with my head like this and just get on with things!!! :cry:


Lisa- are you in the UK or the USA?


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> So I just got a call back from my doctor. He won't up my clomid dose or give me a progesterone supplement at this point. All of this was relayed back through the nurse but he says that the research he goes off of doesn't show that a 6.5 is bad number for a CD21 test and that even if it was a little low, that he wouldn't make any treatment decisions based off of 1 test done on 1 cycle. I'm getting positive OPKs and a temp shift so he wants me to try the Clomid one more cycle at 50 mg on days 3-7 and we'll test again.
> 
> I have an appt on Tuesday to discuss all this but I had to get word back about the Clomid since my spotting this morning had looked like AF was coming today.
> 
> I went to the bathroom right after my phone call and there was almost no spotting at all! A tiny tiny hint of pink! This is just too cruel :( Of course it gets my hopes up, but if I'm not pregnant then my body needs to stop messing with my head like this and just get on with things!!! :cry:
> 
> 
> Lisa- are you in the UK or the USA?Click to expand...

USA - California to be precise


----------



## babyloulou

Doesn't the level have to be over 15 on the USA scale to show ovulation?


----------



## caz & bob

i no loulou haha ollie i bet the pop tastes nice xx :) xx


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> Doesn't the level have to be over 15 on the USA scale to show ovulation?

Thats my understanding as well. A 10+ is normal for a non-medicated cycle but they like to see at least a 15 on a medicated cycle. Since I got a positive OPK though, he thinks I ovulated. I don't know if he thinks something may have thrown off the test results or if I had a weak ovulation or what. I do agree that I've ovulated, but I'm afraid I'm progesterone deficient or that my follicles aren't getting big enough with the Clomid at this dose.


----------



## babyloulou

Well here it has to be 15 on non-medicated but they like to see above 30 on a medicated cycle. Last cycle my level was 54 and he said even that was on the low end. He says it is usually a lot higher when medicated! So if your cycles are not even meeting the low end number that they ask for then maybe you should push for some more answers. If it seems like you are ovulating but your level is THAT low then it must suggest a progesterone deficiency- which could be easily sorted xxx


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> Well here it has to be 15 on non-medicated but they like to see above 30 on a medicated cycle. Last cycle my level was 54 and he said even that was on the low end. He says it is usually a lot higher when medicated! So if your cycles are not even meeting the low end number that they ask for then maybe you should push for some more answers. If it seems like you are ovulating but your level is THAT low then it must suggest a progesterone deficiency- which could be easily sorted xxx

Everything I read online tells me this. My doctor is disagreeing and wants to observe my progesterone levels on one more cycle first. I've explained everything I can to the nurse, she passes along the message and the doctor just comes back with this data. The doctors at this clinic don't even like to give progesterone supplements unless there is a known history of early miscarriages. :( This is the biggest medical group in town, most of the other doctors aren't covered by my insurance so I don't have a ton of choice. I started seeing a physician's assitant, got referred to a gynocologist, hated his lack of concern over not having periods and switched to this doctor who I really liked.

Now I don't know what to do, I figure I will play by their rules one more cycle and we'll see what happens.
(Of course my spotting seems to have stopped for now which is making me get all hopeful again about this cycle even though in my head I know its not likely).


----------



## babyloulou

The only reason I said to ask is because I got a positive OPK this cycle too but got a CD21 level of 2 which confirmed no ovulation. Clomid itself is supposed to help with progesterone levels so maybe you just need a higher dose. That's what I think my FS will suggest this week. It seems like you should be getting a better service if you are having to pay for it/claim it on insurance! It's different here cos we have to go where we're sent on the NHS. x


----------



## Britt11

interesting about the +ve opk and no O...babylou do you know if you can get the temperature thermal shifts (like very obvious temp shifts after ovulation) but still not possibly ovulate? or does increased temperatures in the leutal phase confirm ovulation?
thanks


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> The only reason I said to ask is because I got a positive OPK this cycle too but got a CD21 level of 2 which confirmed no ovulation. Clomid itself is supposed to help with progesterone levels so maybe you just need a higher dose. That's what I think my FS will suggest this week. It seems like you should be getting a better service if you are having to pay for it/claim it on insurance! It's different here cos we have to go where we're sent on the NHS. x

I guess the grass is always greener, eh?
I am limited by what I can afford. I could go to any doctor I choose but would be paying more for it and wouldn't have even the smallest part of it covered by insurance. By sticking with someone 'in-network' (healthcare providers that my insurance has special price agreements with) I get lower costs and a lot of things free. Insurance won't cover anything that even looks like infertility treatments though my doctor visits themselves have been free so far.

I really believe that my doctor is acting based on his experience and the research he believes is most accurate. What he's doing seems to go against what the 'standard' is, but then again, he was willing to treat me before I hit 6 months without a period also. I have an appt with him where I hope he can explain why the low level doesn't worry him and I want to sketch out a plan for what happens next - if my blood levels improve, if they don't, etc.

Take a glance at my charts... even with the low levels, it seems like I'm ovulating, right?


----------



## babyloulou

Britt11 said:


> interesting about the +ve opk and no O...babylou do you know if you can get the temperature thermal shifts (like very obvious temp shifts after ovulation) but still not possibly ovulate? or does increased temperatures in the leutal phase confirm ovulation?
> thanks

Hi Britt- to be honest I think the high temps nearly always confirm ovulation. If you have had a positive opk AND a temp shift then it's pretty clear you've ovulated. To be honest I got my positive OPK on CD25- which was after my blood test- so I _could_ have ovulated on CD26 or 27. I haven''t been able to confirm it though as I was on holiday from CD26 onwards and every time I took my temp is was mega high because of the weather. I have taken it the last few days though and it is still quite high, so I _could_ have ovulated after the positive opk! I guess I'll never know unless a miracle surprise BFP got me!


----------



## babyloulou

lisa- your last three charts show ovulation clearly- I would be inclined to think you have a progesterone deficiency because of your numbers. Unless you aren't taking the blood tests on quite the right day?? I notice you are ovulating on CD17 and CD18 on the last two- so your blood tests should be 7 days after this day instead of on CD21- it should on be on day 21 if you ovulate on day 14. What days have you been having the test?


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> interesting about the +ve opk and no O...babylou do you know if you can get the temperature thermal shifts (like very obvious temp shifts after ovulation) but still not possibly ovulate? or does increased temperatures in the leutal phase confirm ovulation?
> thanks
> 
> Hi Britt- to be honest I think the high temps nearly always confirm ovulation. If you have had a positive opk AND a temp shift then it's pretty clear you've ovulated. To be honest I got my positive OPK on CD25- which was after my blood test- so I _could_ have ovulated on CD26 or 27. I haven''t been able to confirm it though as I was on holiday from CD26 onwards and every time I took my temp is was mega high because of the weather. I have taken it the last few days though and it is still quite high, so I _could_ have ovulated after the positive opk! I guess I'll never know unless a miracle surprise BFP got me!Click to expand...

Hopefully did you did ovulate late and get your BFP! The positive OPK coming after the blood test pretty much confirms that as of the blood test date, you hadn't ovulated, but that blood test doesn't rule out ovulation after that date.
Since your temps are still up, that sounds good! My best friend (who wasn't on Clomid) ovulated CD45 and got pregnant! Talk about miracle/surprises! She got her first BFP CD60 but didn't know how far along she was until the first ultrasound.


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> lisa- your last three charts show ovulation clearly- I would be inclined to think you have a progesterone deficiency because of your numbers. Unless you aren't taking the blood tests on quite the right day?? I notice you are ovulating on CD17 and CD18 on the last two- so your blood tests should be 7 days after this day instead of on CD21- it should on be on day 21 if you ovulate on day 14. What days have you been having the test?

They didnt test me the first 2 cycles. It was only when I got the spotting and the low temps at the end on the 2nd cycle that I got worried and asked for the blood test.
They insisted on doing the test on CD21 even though I ovulated a little late. I TRIED to tell them! (it got done on CD22 though since I screwed up when they asked what cycle day I was on). So I was 5dpo when the test was done. I know it can be a little off, because it was 2 days early, but from what I hear it shouldn't be too dramatic a difference. I don't see that it could have doubled in 2 days.

I also don't understand how closely temperature fluctuate with levels. My highest temp of this last cycle was on the day they tested. If that means it was my highest progesterone level for the whole cycle, then my levels don't have a chance.

I wish they would consider progesterone supplements .. the good strong prescription kind. I'd be willing to increase my Clomid dose (though I REALLY don't want twins!) or try Femera but I gotta play by their rules if I want their help.


----------



## babyloulou

Last cycle I had one blood test on CD20 (just because I was at the hospital for an appointment so the FS said I might as well) - I had ovulated on CD18 so it was only 2 days after. My level was '35' (which showed ovulation but only just over the number limit) I then had another one on CD 26 which was 8 days after ovulation and that number was '54' so it can go up by quite a bit.


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> Last cycle I had one blood test on CD20 (just because I was at the hospital for an appointment so the FS said I might as well) - I had ovulated on CD18 so it was only 2 days after. My level was '35' (which showed ovulation but only just over the number limit) I then had another one on CD 26 which was 8 days after ovulation and that number was '54' so it can go up by quite a bit.

Yours increased by 19 in 6 days? Since your limit is 30, and mine is 15, (trying to do a conversion here), that would be like me getting a 17.5 at 2dpo then a 27 at 8dpo. Thats an increase of 9.5 over 6 days.... since my test was done 2 days before the magic 7dpo day... I'm guessing my levels might have gotten to 9.66. This is all speculation of course and your levels might have been even higher at 7dpo and might have been falling back down when you got the test at 8dpo... in which case, its very possible I was over 10 at least. Which is good to know! 

Even better to know, I compared your temperatures to your results, and it didn't seem like your temp change followed your progesterone levels exactly which gives me hope that my levels weren't quite so bad. You also get a dip in temp around 7dpo so that takes that concern off my mind.

Thanks for sharing that. Now I just have to find a way to convince my doctor to test at 7dpo and not on day 21!! I'm thinking I'll beg him to at least test BOTH days so both he and I get the answers we want.... even though that means I'm paying for 2 tests out of my own pocket when I really just need one done on the right day. I'll bring my charts and show him that I don't ovulate on day14... any chance that will be enough?


----------



## babyloulou

I would have thought so- and if you have to pay for the tests then you should definitely be able to insist on having them at 7dpo!! Does your doctor keep an eye on your days? mine doesn't- i just wait til the positive opk and then ring up and book the test for 8 days time after that (as i assume i'll ovulate the next day making the test seven days after) could you not just do that? just "delay" the test a couple of days yourself??


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> I would have thought so- and if you have to pay for the tests then you should definitely be able to insist on having them at 7dpo!! Does your doctor keep an eye on your days? mine doesn't- i just wait til the positive opk and then ring up and book the test for 8 days time after that (as i assume i'll ovulate the next day making the test seven days after) could you not just do that? just "delay" the test a couple of days yourself??

I considered doing that on this last cycle. But if he figures out that I fudged the days, then he won't believe the results... or at least thats what I'm afraid of. I get my positive OPK and my temp rises 3 days later. It seems to take me 48 hours to release that egg. I figure he can do the math at some point and figure out I'm lying about what day I'm on. Hopefully I can get this issue cleared up at my appointment. I'll show him my chart and show how its obvious I ovulate later than CD14, so wouldn't my progesterone levels be at a different place on CD21?
I could insist on the test on the day I want, but if he doesn't believe the data because he's got his head stuck on this CD21 thing, then he won't act on those results. The best I can hope for is to either persuade him or ask for 2 tests.


----------



## babyloulou

Well good luck Lisa- I hope you manage to talk him round! :hugs:


----------



## bbdreams

Well, looks like I will be joining you all again next month, as AF seems to be on her way and the doctor wants me to take 50mg of Clomid this month...I dread it because the small dose had a lot of side effects. I can't imagine what double the dose will be like. I just don't understand why I have to take it. I ovulate every month anyway... but I do spot a lot at random times during the cycle, and I think I am only gonna have like a 9 or 10 day luteal phase this month, so maybe thats why. I just went to the doctor yesterday for my follow up... it is so hard going to that dr's office because yesterday everyone in there had a bump except me! I have to go back again next month. :( Sorry for all the venting, but I am feeling so down right now. I just wanna lay in bed and cry!


----------



## babyloulou

aww sorry bbdreams- I have had a bad month too and the clomid didn't do what it should this month! The side effects are awful- I get them really bad too- you are probably being put on it to help your spotting and lutuel phase. Sorry you feel so down xx


----------



## babyloulou

Britt- just noticed you are still online-I replied to your post earlier- think it's been swallowed up in the last few pages somewhere xxx


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> interesting about the +ve opk and no O...babylou do you know if you can get the temperature thermal shifts (like very obvious temp shifts after ovulation) but still not possibly ovulate? or does increased temperatures in the leutal phase confirm ovulation?
> thanks
> 
> Hi Britt- to be honest I think the high temps nearly always confirm ovulation. If you have had a positive opk AND a temp shift then it's pretty clear you've ovulated. To be honest I got my positive OPK on CD25- which was after my blood test- so I _could_ have ovulated on CD26 or 27. I haven''t been able to confirm it though as I was on holiday from CD26 onwards and every time I took my temp is was mega high because of the weather. I have taken it the last few days though and it is still quite high, so I _could_ have ovulated after the positive opk! I guess I'll never know unless a miracle surprise BFP got me!Click to expand...

thanks hon, really appreciate it!! I am learnign so much about Clomid and cycles- which is great. I will attach my FF sig soon but yeah i definitely have temps that confim O but my periods are very light since coming off the pill (never used to be) so wondering if there was a chance I wasnt ovuating...
oh my gosh, can you imagine if you O'd super late and you got your bfp this month :happydance: When are you testing?
signing off for the night
xx


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha- I'm not Britt- temp was low again this morning- it's just a zigzag annovulatory cycle I reckon! :-(


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hw is everyone today i have just done a opk i am jew to ovulat on cd14 or 15 but just done this and it looks strong what do yous think only on cd 8 xx ;) xx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0021.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrskcbrown

caz & bob said:


> hi girls hw is everyone today i have just done a opk i am jew to ovulat on cd14 or 15 but just done this and it looks strong what do yous think only on cd 8 xx ;) xx

It looks good to me but then Im no good at the 2 line OPKs. I prefer the Clearblue with the smiley face. I would say get started Bding because it looks like it will only get darker.:thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun but im only cd 8 xx :) xx


----------



## lisaf

caz & bob said:


> i no hun but im only cd 8 xx :) xx

Last cycle we started BDing early because I got EWCM super early. That turned out to mean nothing, still ovulated around the same time and we exhausted ourselves, lol!


----------



## lisaf

I'm officially out for this last cycle, here comes try #4 :wacko:
Seriously? How cruel is it that we have to deal with this disappointment right at the time when we are feeling crappy and hormonal/emotional? Its just evil.


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> Ha ha- I'm not Britt- temp was low again this morning- it's just a zigzag annovulatory cycle I reckon! :-(

ahh sorry to hear that hon.....hope you get a strong O next cycle for sure :hugs:

Caz, sorry that opk looks negative to me, it has to be as dark or stronger than the other line. Last cycle my positive opk was even darker than the control line....you still have time before O hon

well so far I have taken 2 days of Clomid in the afternoon and no side effects really, but wow does it ever increase your temp in the morning hey? I did feel a little light headed for about 15 mins yesterday but thats about it.
really hoping that something happens this cycle :kiss:


----------



## caz & bob

britt i no hun im not jew to ovulat yet so i will just keep using then till i get a + i only ovulat cd 14 ,15 lisa sorry the witch got you hun this is my 4 cycle i have just had fx for you hun xx :) xx


----------



## Britt11

ahh sounds good, not too long to wait now til O time.
Sorry to hear the witch got you as well Lisa...agghhh I absolutely hae CD1, its the worst day...big :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies, Just checking in........

welcome lisaf - sorry for all that you are going through. I hope you are able to clear this up with your dr.

caz - opk is negative right now it looks like but it shouldnt be for long ;)

britt - how are you doing today on your second day??? 

dizz - I also had core nipples starting around 9 dpo, which was something new to me too on my first cycle of clomid. I also had the increased twinges, etc....In that aspect clomid is the devil for sure!

sbb- where are you??? I am still having crazy dreams on this maca....hahaha though i must say I do feel more energetic and calm all at the same time... it is weird.

I feel great today. I sometimes believe that I feel better on the clomid than not though it might be the maca! If it is the clomid then that just shows how out of whack my hormones are on their own as i need something like clomid to feel normal...Not sure if that is weird.


----------



## Cerenity

Hey girls, wondering if you can help with something! I'm on my second month of Clomid and 4th of Metformin, since starting treatment the past 3 months i have managed an exact 28 day cycle, with positive OPK's around day 13ish, including this month. I'm now on CD 31 with no pg signs or AF signs whatsoever! The only thing ive noticed is a LOT of wet CM today! I got a BFN yesterday so wondering if maybe I didnt ovulate or if anyone has had anything similar to this? Its driving me MADDD :( 

Would appreciate some advice XxX


----------



## caz & bob

i no tcc hun i dont no when to start my preseed cd8 today weres ollie do youput it in 15 minutes before bdinng xx :) xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi cerenity - have you been temping? Sometimes you can get a +opk and not ovulate. On the flip side, lots of cm is a good sign. Did you use a hpt like first response...they pick up the hcg hormone the best. I hate to say it all you can do is wait for either af to show or in a couple of days take another hpt. This is part of the cruelty in ttc...my fingers are crossed for you hun!


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz I usually put it in on the tiolet and then come out to the bedroom and bd...forget about it once you get it up there and enjoy the bding!!!! Have fun and let me know what you think of it!


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh and caz....I woudl start using 5 days before your usual o date. If you usually ovulate on the 14th then start on the 9th....and continue using it till about a day or so after you have ovulated!


----------



## caz & bob

do i put it in 15minutes before i bd xx :) xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

I would just put it in before bding....as long as it isnt LONGER than 15 minutes then you should be ok.


----------



## caz & bob

ho right ty hunni xx :) xx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies wow i had alot to catch up on..... there was that much i have fofrgotten whats going on with everyone lol.

I noticed theres a few newbies around, good luck to you all and im sure you will fit ritgh in here with this lovely bunch.

Loulou i see you have an appointment for fs hope that goes well and you get what you want.

Ollie hows things with you? Not to much sickness yet. xx

Everyone else alright?xx

Nothing new with me. Side affects have gone away now. Im not sure its doing anything now as this happened last month and it didnt work. Oh well. Not thinking about it all this month anyway. I dont even no what cd im on and havent order any opks. Just hope for the best.

FX for all the girls this month x


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you hun to i am just waiting on ovulating now hun im on the alcopop againe haha 
xx :)xx


----------



## Rudeollie

caz & bob said:


> i no tcc hun i dont no when to start my preseed cd8 today weres ollie do youput it in 15 minutes before bdinng xx :) xx

Hey Caz honey....You put in in before you do it, and MUST have sex within the 15mins xxx So stick it up, get jiggy......end of your 15minutes love in hahaha x


----------



## Rudeollie

Vicky - Im doing ok but am very very wet down there and fearfull AF is going to show her wicked face..........But half of me is just jumping on everything i feel after the miscarriage last year xxx 
Totally agree on a break from the temping opk's etc too Vicky....It could just do the trick for you xxx Hope so! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

ollie ty hun im going to start useing it tomorrow and use it for 8 days how many times did you use it ollie xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

I used it days 10, 14,18, and on days 12,16 & 20 i used zestica........We had a couple of days around ov when we dtd 2x a day but couldnt say whether it was preseed or zest!Hahaha One of them works along with green tea, cough med and pink grapefruit Hahaha xxx


----------



## caz & bob

think i will use it cd9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 and might try it 17 aswell ae do you think its a bit much xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

I would honestky suggest not doing it everynight.......Save that for when o' is normally expected. We dtd every night last month and it made no odds.....When we did it every two days we got thhe bfp!

Your choice tho its just I know its better on the spermies xxx


----------



## SBB

Hey girlies, haven't been on much as I've been enjoying the sunshine :D been lurking a little bit though! 

Hope everyone is ok, welcome to newbies :D 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

ty ollie hun i think i will do it evey other like im doing hope it works for me this month xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey SBB good to see you honey......Was just about to demand to know where you were hahaha! xxx

Caz best of luck on preseed....My DH says to tell you its the best thing ever hahaha x


----------



## caz & bob

hahaha so my hb will enjoy it then hahaha xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Like churchill the dog would say......Ooooh yes!!! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hahaha xx :) xx


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi Ladies, Just checking in........
> 
> welcome lisaf - sorry for all that you are going through. I hope you are able to clear this up with your dr.
> 
> caz - opk is negative right now it looks like but it shouldnt be for long ;)
> 
> britt - how are you doing today on your second day???
> 
> dizz - I also had core nipples starting around 9 dpo, which was something new to me too on my first cycle of clomid. I also had the increased twinges, etc....In that aspect clomid is the devil for sure!
> 
> sbb- where are you??? I am still having crazy dreams on this maca....hahaha though i must say I do feel more energetic and calm all at the same time... it is weird.
> 
> I feel great today. I sometimes believe that I feel better on the clomid than not though it might be the maca! If it is the clomid then that just shows how out of whack my hormones are on their own as i need something like clomid to feel normal...Not sure if that is weird.

hey hon, just logging on quickly as its a beautiful sunny and warm day here in Cgy. So far really good on the Clomid, I had a bit of light headness about an hour after yesterday for about 15 mins, but other than that nothing really. I decided to stick it out at around the same time, late afternoon...so hopefully it agrees with me. (next cycle I could always try before bed)
really excited, hope this gives us a chance.

hope everyone is well
xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey britt....yeah is was a beauty here too...we spent the day at the beach....first time in a while I was able to wear a bikini and freeze my tushy off...it was cold here this year...though to you guys in the UK that might sound silly...but 65 degrees farenheit is cold to me....hahahahha...I am glad you arent having to many s/e...I am not either, in fact it is better this month than it was last month. Anyway gotta run to dinner now....chat tomorrow...have a good night everyone!!!


----------



## caz & bob

ttc your not far behined me are you hun are you waiting on ovulation well the wether here is dull today hope the sun comes out so i can dry my washing xx :) xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi ladies

hope everyone is well

any BFP's??

been trying to stay off here cos am getting way to obsessed.

anyway had appt on thursday and am gonna start IUI asap, maybe not next month cos hopefully will be on hols, but def month after. 1st 3 months are gonna be natural cycles (i ovulate on my own) and then the last 3 he wants me to take clomid again. Have another appt in july and he said he'll put us on the ivf waiting list. It all sounds so frightening - really thought i would have got pregnant without IUI and IVF :cry:

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun fx for you hope it works xx :) xx


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

HI Mrssunshine
IUI is not too bad I have trie natural cycles an this is my first clomid cycle.I usually ovulate on my own but the scans for IUI showed the follicles were really small and not great quality in fact on two out of the three cyces they idnt go ahead with the insemination.This month I had 4 humungous ones so its fx.Its worth it just because the scan have shown up the problem I have with rubbish follicles on my own.Before we just though it was DH 0 sperm count that was the issue.
Claire
Hoping for success this month x


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Sorry my D is being tempremental


----------



## caz & bob

has just had a lovely sunday roast xx :) xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

thanks for the reply its good to know someone else in same situation, our clinic doesn't do scans for the natural cycles, only the clomid cycles, so guess i'll never know what my follicles are like!

good luck

xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - 

caz- yeah I am on cd 8 and I have 2 more pills to take. Then I am off and running into the world of bding....lol How are you doing...did you like the preseed?

clairy - Isnt it a relief to know what the problem has been???? I know you said a couple of days ago you were spending the weekend on your back....how is that going? 

Mrssunshine - good luck with the IUI....I really hope you get your bfp!!

As for me....the weather has taken a turn for the worse so what was a glorious beach day yesterday has turned into an overcast, somewhat depressing day. So I have decided to stay in bed all day watch movies and chat with you guys!!! LOL...hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## caz & bob

not tryed yet hun tomorrow hun carnt wait xx :) xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh ok...though you were trying it last night...how are you opk's has it gotten any darker? I am contemplating on whether or not to temp and do opks or just wing it...It kind of stresses me a bit and I am trying really hard to stay relaxed...what do you think?


----------



## winston83

hey girlies has been ages since i posted but i thaught i wud catch up should have been on cycle 5 but end of cycle 2 ended up in hospital they thaught it was another ectopic but turned out to be my appendix so my fertility nurse told us to take 3 cycles off just finished ma 3rd period off so nxt mnth will b bk on the chlomid days 2-6 150mg hows everyone doin c we have had a few sticky beans since was last on well done ladies love n loads of magic baby dust to u all xxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

i have done it this month againe but i might give it a miss next time because to be honest its doing my headin now and its just more stress hun no going to use it tomorow and then miss and then do it then miss just do it like that this month its to much everyday and need the spermies to buid up haha it up to you just give it a go hun and see what you think xx :) xx


----------



## caz & bob

wins glad your fine fx for when you start againe xx :) xx


----------



## winston83

thanx hun am like u 2 got 2 ovaries and 1 tube


----------



## caz & bob

aw are you hun fx for us both to get are bfps xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey hey my lovelies! Not many round here yet is there! 

Caz - I await your own review of preseed. Im sure you will find it good....I just loved not having that dripping feeling afters Urgh hahaha!

Winston - Sorry about your appendix honey, hope you are recovered now and ready to take the clomid bull by the horns! xxx

TTC- Wish I'd spent all day in bed what did you watch??

I had to help my cousin with his garden (well DH did and I supervised!) Got back at 3 ish and fell into a really deep sleep so baby must be draining my energy supply....Im taking that as a good sign xxx Now Im just dreading my first day back at work after finding out about my bfp.....Im gonna need you girlies on tomorrow to keep me awake ok hahaha


----------



## caz & bob

i no ye ollie glad you have had a nice sleep hun il keep you awke tomorow hun cy in a bit going in the bath to relax for a bit and listen to the radio xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Caz - Knew I could rely on you xxx Have a lovely bath hun xxx


----------



## caz & bob

haha back out the bath and son in bed school in the morning xx :) xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh enjoy your bath caz...that sounds great...might have to set one up for myself!

Ollie - I have been watching old movies, bad girls with drew barrymore...and some other one i dont remember the name...it wasnt that great anyway...hahaha....we can chat all day tomorrow to get you through your day so no worries on that. chat tomorrow!


----------



## caz & bob

i have got itchy bbs haha xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thank you too TTC, what would I do without you girls hey??

Caz - Give up a gentle scrat honey hahaha xxx


----------



## caz & bob

i have ollie there realy itchy haha xx :)xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Big congrats ollie - i didn't realise you'd got your bfp - thats fantastic news

xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey mrssunshine! Thank you xxx Its still very very early as Im just getting past AF day today but I needed to let my clomid girls know xxx How are you?? xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls- sorry i've not had chance to be on today. I am just about to try ans sleep- know it's going to be hard as I am back at work tomorrow after two weeks off! Dreading it... Xx


----------



## VickyLou

Hi girls hope your all well and had a good weekend? been a quiet one on her today i see.

Still nothing new with me. xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey ladies, hows everyone doing today?


----------



## yomo

Rudeollie said:


> Hey mrssunshine! Thank you xxx Its still very very early as Im just getting past AF day today but I needed to let my clomid girls know xxx How are you?? xxx

Congratulations babes that is great news! A healthy 9 months to you and your bun x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girlies!

Lou - I was dreading work today and Ive only had 3 days off so I am massively feeling for you honey xxx

Sonya - Anything from you yet??? FX xx

Lyndsey - Thanks for you post honey xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hi ollie havent tested i chickened out lol still no af yet though! Got funny cramps that are pretty uncomfortable got a headache and been a pissy tit all weekend, my poor poor oh i have been aweful lol!

Hows u and beany today?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Sonya! You monkey! I was all giddy everytime I logged on that they'd be another bfp from you! Hahaha So how long's AF been due now?? I was due yesterday and was on constant knicker watch! Nice(!) Hahaha

Cramps, headaches and a mardy cow - All good signs! 

Doing ok today, just really tired as woke up too early..........WIll need a snooze when I get home loater today xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Aww you need your rest hun! I have also been waking up too early lol or waking up cuz of my cat walking around the house?! that never bugged me before, I keep on running to the loo to check myself as welll lolololol. AF is due today!!!!!!!


----------



## sonyabazonya

Oh and my nips havent been able to you know like go down? I guess i can explain that, they are usualy different when they are standing at attention, more hard lolol. Oh is lovin it though so i cant complain :D


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG! Is your cat been a bit odd with you by chance........Oli wont come near me and Im his fav because I feed him but Rude, who normally doesnt cuddle up will NOT leave me be! Apparently they know hahaha!

WOW! I will be hoping that AF doesnt come today honey xxx Mine is like a clock and by 11.30 yesterday I knew she wasnt coming ........YET! Hahaha

Im still checking which is hard to do at work.....I think they think I have a water infection hahaha!


----------



## sonyabazonya

She usualy likes my husband more but shes been sitting on my face non stop lol, she also smells me and makes a ******** ASS face lol, she slightly opens her mouth sniffing the air??? Who knows cats are weird, we just had her spayed so i dont really know if this is just new behaviour.


----------



## babyloulou

Yay for no AF ollie and sonya! Is your cat called Rude Ellen? One of my dogs is called Rudy and we call him Rude! 

Well if I did ov after my positive OPK then I am due AF today too- so I am on knicker watch too! X


----------



## sonyabazonya

hahahahaha this is funny Why Does My Cat Hold His Mouth Open After Smelling Something?

Have you ever noticed your cat sniffing an invisible spot on the floor and holding his mouth open with a very peculiar look on his face? This is known as flehming, and it&#8217;s a cat&#8217;s way of learning more about something by transferring the scent to a sac in the roof of his mouth where the information is sent to his brain for analysis. Cats most often smell urine from a cat of the opposite sex or a *female cat in heat when making this funny face.*


----------



## sonyabazonya

I dont think i wee myself lolololol so dont get the wrong idea


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Sonya I just got told off for laughing! Hahaha! My Oli does the same thing but when we've been gardening. Its hilarious isnt it???

It could be that she's been spayed but it could also be a little bean sticking and making her jealous! FX! xxx

PS: Nips are exactly like mine were!


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou - Yeah my siamese is Olli and my moggy is Rude....Its actually Ruud (bloody man u loving hubby grrrrrr!) My friends new baby is called Rudy! Good name for cats, dogs and babys me thinks hahaha x

Sonya -PMSL! You nutter. Stop peeing yourself hahaha


----------



## sonyabazonya

AAhhh i thought i was going crazy, i used to have another female cat and i remember they used to smell each other and make that face, its just weird shes doing it to me!

Hey loulou any symptoms??????


----------



## SBB

Lol my cats do that, it's hilarious! It's usually at something random! 

If they don't like the smell they try and cover it up, they're always standing over a cup of tea trying to scrape the carpet over it lol!

x x x


----------



## samfitz

well planes still grounded it dont look like im going anywhere got ov cramps today so going to make the most of my time off work wi dh kids have gone to school thet not happy cos they should be on holiday x


----------



## DragonMummy

morning all. nearly done with the provera. HOPEFULLY will be getting the clomid down my next next week. Can't wait to get back in the saddle. Had a messy night out on Saturday for my birthday which has done me the world of good. Friends, family, food and vodka shots. It heals things much better than time! The fast track to pma.


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god Ellen- our dog's offical spelling is Ruudi (from my footie mad OH) - but I am embarrassed by it so I always write Rudy! His tag round his neck says Ruudi though! How weird is that! 

No- no symptoms at all Sonya. I don't think I ovulated- but with not doing my temps on hols it is impossible to know. If I don't come on AF in the next day or so then I will know for sure that I didn't. My biggest clue that I didn't is because my bbs don't hurt - and they have always started hurting straight after ov! How about you? Any symptoms? (apart from the cat! lol!)


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Morning
Hows everyone doing
Claire x


----------



## sonyabazonya

LOL, well ya my bbs hurt like hell and they usualy stop a day before af. I have been having cramps ever since ovulation and now they are these random twinges pulls burning sensation all kinds of weird feelings down there! It was so bad a week and a half ago that they thought i had appendicitis, which thankfully idont! My nipples have been majorly erect for a while now, not like hard but soft as if they dont fit there anymore lololol. ermmm thats about it i believe!


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou - How wierd is that! Hahaha Brilliant, we both hide our pets true identities hahaha!

Sonya - You are sounding just like me last week honey xxx I am uber excited xxx

Dragon - Really glad you had a blow out bday weekend my love! You totally deserved it and Im glad you are raring to go soon xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

oh and if Harry had been a girl, DH wanted to call her Chelsea.


Over my dead body....


----------



## Rudeollie

DragonMummy said:


> oh and if Harry had been a girl, DH wanted to call her Chelsea.
> 
> 
> Over my dead body....

:haha::haha::haha: What are they like hey?x


----------



## sonyabazonya

Pmsl


----------



## sonyabazonya

Rudeollie, are you going to go get a blood test?


----------



## Rudeollie

Well Im giving it til Weds I think and then i'll let my FS know for him to advise what I need to do......My GP wont see me until Im 6weeks. Thats what he said when I called and spoke to him on Friday anyway.

I want bloods I want a scan I want it all JUST so I know its true hahaha


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Sonya 
How are you resisting testing surely you ve succumbed by now.The nips are a really strong sign and everything else just adds to the chances that this is your month.
I had an amazing weekend doing absolutley nothing and am finding the return to work so hard to cope with.
Good luck to all heres FX for a arash of BFPs this week
Claire x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha Dragonmummy- it's lucky he was a boy then! X


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Claire.......Did you enjoy your nothing weekend or did you spend the whole time listening to your body to see if the boys were getting to the egg??? Hope they did xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Any signs of AF sonya? Are you going to test tomorrow if she hasn't arrived?


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey claire!! It really helps that i dont have any tests at home lolol! And the only place to buy one is at the chemists and i havent been in that area in a while.


----------



## sonyabazonya

Just cramps so far loulou, i think maybe i'll test tomorrow.. we'll see if i start spotting today then i wont but if i dont then i'll swing by and pick up a test on my way back from work.


----------



## nnn84

Hi Ladies,

Well, I am 15dpo today and still no af. Have taken clomid cd3-7, and ovulated on cd24 (Had positive opk, and sore bb's for the next 13days, which is always a sign that I have ovulated) Ive had brown spotting on 10,12 and 13dpo but still a negative pregnancy test this morning on frer and internet cheapies. What is going on?

This is my 5th round of clomid 50mg, and all the other cycles have been pretty normal, I never usually make it past 13dpo before af arrives. The only difference this cycle, is that I had to take the clomid on cd3 and not on cd2 like I normally do. But this just put back my ovulation for 4 days.

What do I do? I wouldnt normally worry about it, but I have a hycosy scan booked in for next week, and I cant have my af for that, and I need to do a pregnancy test on the morning to make sure that Im not pregnant as it can cause damage etc.

any ideas????


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Hi Ollie
I had a great time slobbing in the garden it does feel odd knowing all the necessary bits are in there and just hoping something magicals happening.Its a bit like when you first start ttc everytime you bd or at least everytime we bd d I thought I wonder if weve made a baby and felt so awed by it all.
Sonja I am so impressed I would be doing tests every 5 minutes I am an absolute nightmare.Good luck hope theres no spotting and tomorrows test is a big fat smiley BFP.
Claire x


----------



## sonyabazonya

call your dr and ask them what they suggest, maybe you need a blood test?

has anyone here had any blood pounding noise in there ear before?


----------



## babyloulou

I get that when i am blocked up Sonya- but then I have bad hearing and ears anyway. Are you stuffed up? Stuffy nose or anything? I think any congestion is supposed to be a good sign!


----------



## sonyabazonya

no nothing, i just get this random whishing pounding noise.. weird, cramps are feeling more afish now :(


----------



## sonyabazonya

when are you going to test lou?


----------



## babyloulou

I wasn't going to at all- but I had some Internet cheapie so I couldn't resist! I did one yesterday. Big Fat Negative of course!


----------



## sonyabazonya

oooo so do one today!! are all cheapies the same kind? and do they all test for the same levels?


----------



## babyloulou

They're the extra sensitive 10 mui ones. I don't even think I ovulated to be honest!


----------



## sonyabazonya

You never know hun!!!!! NO symptoms at all is aslo a symptom!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I actually feel like af might be on her way! Feel uncomfortable and a bit crampy! I'm actually hoping she doesn't show until at least weds cos I won't know if I can double up until thursday after my appointment!


----------



## sonyabazonya

Noooo staay away witchy!! I got em cramps now too low back aches :((


----------



## Rudeollie

Yes stay away witchy!!!!! Dont you pick on my lovely girlies!

I have cramps all last week too tho......Its part of the pregnancy tricks!

Lou - Hows back to school been??
x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha- hell! Worse than I thought! Had a very naughty year 7 girl kicking off all morning-she's been excluded and sent home now though  I have a after school meeting too! Rubbish! 

Oh no I hope she stays away for you Sonya!!


----------



## sonyabazonya

Rude, i also did but these are more located in my back now :( thats usualy af for me, and now i have restless legs i want to jump out of them lol


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh god Lou! Nightmare! hahaha xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

God damn the witch! Grrrrr I wanted you two with me.........Its not over til she arrives tho ok????? xxx PMA PMA! keep the witch away with PMA!


----------



## sonyabazonya

LOL Rude, the cramps are intensifying a lil bit. Just checked cp and its super soft and high which is odd for now?! Guess we'll just wait and see :D


----------



## Rudeollie

I have it all crossed for you Sonya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And also have my pma song going round and round in my head DOH! xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

lol made up ur own song!!! thats awesome! my body feels really weird and im suddenly feeling super positive, cant wait to test!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Poas poas poas! Oooh Sonya pleeeease will you POAS!!!!!!!!!! Thats another of my new songs......Songs for ttc, with broken bodies by Rudeollie hahaha Screw you Simon Cowel number ones MINE this chrsitmas!!!!!!! Hahahaha xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

LOLOLOL, well first i need to by a sticky!! Which i will do on my way home :D


----------



## Rudeollie

Im also pretty good at chants,playground, football etc etc.....DO IT DO IT DO IT! hhahaha


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

whoooop 
Fingers crossed Sonya 
Claire xxxx


----------



## Britt11

good morning girls,
hope you are well today.
Sonya and Lou good luck to you both!! I hope you get BFP's and that witch stays far away!! :dust:
Today will be my last Clomid dose (50 mg). No side effects for me really which is nice, I took it in the late afternoon- maybe a bit flushed for a few hours after but thats about it.
TTC117 how are you doing hon?
Oh and DH and I have our first FS apt tomorrow morning :happydance:

more :dust: to the rest of the girls waiting to test


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Britt, great news youve had very few s/e honey! And even better its your appointment tomorrow, how exciting! xxx


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Hi Britt
Fantastic that you havent had too many side effects.I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow and that clomid works for you
Claire x


----------



## Britt11

thanks Clairy, very sweet- what cycle day are you on?
best,


----------



## samfitz

well just got positive in ic opk so be doing some dancing oh an waiting to see if we can fly tomorrow but its not looking good x


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls well i have used some of my preseed and its good the hb loved it and he said he could get it in deeper hahaha xx :) xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies!!! 

britt - I am sure you are excited about your appt tomorrow, will you also find out the results on your DH sperm analysis?

sonya and lou - I am doing the no af dance for you guys right now!!!

Ollie - how are you feeling today...any new symptoms? 

sam- how are those airports looking over there...I am watching it on the news and of course the US news channels are overdramatizing things as usual saying it will be months before they will be able to fly. I know that is probably a bit over the top but I thought I would check with you!

Well like britt, I am on my last day of clomid, I had absolutely no s/e this time around...last month I had a mild headache but I didnt get that this month which is great...yippeeeee.....Now the bding marathon begins!


----------



## samfitz

hi ttc not looking good we are suppose to be flying from london gatwick at 3pm tomorrow but they have just said that gatwick are not sending any planes up until 6pm so it looks like we have missed out by 3 hours but it could all change again love thanks for asking but all is not lost we can get a full refund oh an im so clad you have not had s/e i had them on my first month an they were terrible but for the last 2 month only had cramping around ov an a little uncomfortable doing the dance x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh so sorry your holiday is being affected. Before I started living in 2 week increments....I always looked forward to my vacations. I would say to myself ok 2 months till I am outta here....hahaha....so I am sympathizing with you!


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> morning ladies!!!
> 
> britt - I am sure you are excited about your appt tomorrow, will you also find out the results on your DH sperm analysis?
> 
> sonya and lou - I am doing the no af dance for you guys right now!!!
> 
> Ollie - how are you feeling today...any new symptoms?
> 
> sam- how are those airports looking over there...I am watching it on the news and of course the US news channels are overdramatizing things as usual saying it will be months before they will be able to fly. I know that is probably a bit over the top but I thought I would check with you!
> 
> Well like britt, I am on my last day of clomid, I had absolutely no s/e this time around...last month I had a mild headache but I didnt get that this month which is great...yippeeeee.....Now the bding marathon begins!

Hey hon, glad you had no s/e as well this month!!
Yes, we get DH's spermy analysis tomorrow, i hope its good or he will be devestated i think....I will be upset too I think but supportive none the less.
Okay so, i am going to pick your brain- when do you O after the cd 5-9 dose? i have a 28 day cycle and normally O on the 15th...I heard clomid can make you O later....I guess anytime starting today/tomorrow would be the start of fertile time right?
fx'd for both of us this cycle!! :dust:


----------



## natpay

Hi im on clomid 3 rd round at 50mg I ovulate on my own but husband has low sperm count so were trying to help them along. Starting to lose faith a bit as doing everything we should and not getting anywhere! Im on CD 4 x


----------



## samfitz

hi britt i take it day 2/6 but i ov day 16 an i always ov day 14 but i got my positive opk today at day 14 so i think it can vary x


----------



## samfitz

natpay said:


> Hi im on clomid 3 rd round at 50mg I ovulate on my own but husband has low sperm count so were trying to help them along. Starting to lose faith a bit as doing everything we should and not getting anywhere! Im on CD 4 x

hi nat i too ovulate normal and im also on my 3rd round


----------



## Britt11

samfitz said:


> hi britt i take it day 2/6 but i ov day 16 an i always ov day 14 but i got my positive opk today at day 14 so i think it can vary x

ok thanks, so you are o'ng a couple days later than you normally would...good luck to you this cycle!! :dust:


----------



## natpay

Hi are you getting disheartened ive been trying 3 years and havent any children, im 31 and getting so frustrated, taking it just dont think its doing anything.x


----------



## samfitz

natpay said:


> Hi are you getting disheartened ive been trying 3 years and havent any children, im 31 and getting so frustrated, taking it just dont think its doing anything.x

i am a little i have been trying for 6 years hun but dont give up just yet how many rounds are you having x


----------



## samfitz

Britt11 said:


> samfitz said:
> 
> 
> hi britt i take it day 2/6 but i ov day 16 an i always ov day 14 but i got my positive opk today at day 14 so i think it can vary x
> 
> ok thanks, so you are o'ng a couple days later than you normally would...good luck to you this cycle!! :dust:Click to expand...

last month i was a couple of days later than normal but this month its about right hun x


----------



## ttcbaby117

britt - I usually o around 14 or 15 day but on last months cycle on clomid I didnt o till cd18!!!! So dont freak out if you dont o until later...I think it is normal...it just makes the process seem to take forever. I try to think to myself that it is taking longer to make a superduper quality egg.

nat - I am sorry you are feeling down today. have you had all the usual tests to see if there is something going on?


----------



## lisaf

whew, you gals are hard to keep up with! I wake up and have 5 pages to catch up on! :) (the time difference doesn't help any)

I'm feeling really horrible today, just headaches nausea etc. No chance I'm pregnant after the AF I've had so far, but just feel really yucky.

Got my doctor's appt tomorrow and making a list of questions for him. Mainly why he wouldn't increase my Clomid dose or give me a progesterone supplement after my test results and where we go from here.


----------



## dizzikel

Hi CLOMID PROs (lol),

I have been trying to keep up with everyone but am now on the 1ww. Just a quick question to those of you who have been on clomid before:

It is usual to get lots of white, creamy cm after ov? I am 5DPO and have loads today which is not normal for me. I know clomid dose crazy things to your body but just thought I would ask as some of you have been here more than one cycle.

Any thought would be appreciated

Kel x


----------



## SBB

I've only done one cycle but yep I had quite a bit of white creamy CM both while I was taking the tablets, then just after OV x x x 

x x x


----------



## Still wishing

Hiya,
I have been ttc for nearly 5 years now and last year started on Clomid which has started my monthly cycles as they were very rare before that maybe 1 - 2 a year. I am currently on CD10 in month 12 of Clomid, I know this is my last month of Clomid. Havent had any side effects, if i did in the beginning i dont remember any lol.
x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Kel- yes it has done that to me all three cycles. Lots and lots of thick creamy white stuff!


----------



## Still wishing

One question i got what is after Clomid anyone know? I am currently CD10 of month 12 of clomid and know this is my last month taking Clomid. x


----------



## babyloulou

Depends on what other issues there are. Depends on your OH's sperm results. If they are OK they may try IUI with Clomid. If not then it's probably IVF xxx


----------



## natpay

Having 6 round but seeing consultant next week and goin to ask about hcg inject, and scanning because i havent been scanned at all.x Thanks.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey chicken pies (hahaha Just wnated to say that!) 

I think after clomid, lie Lou said, depending on what the prblems is they may do the FSH injections! They are meant to be really good......

Well Im feeling sick......But have plucked up enough courage to get round to doing my digi test hahaha Needed to do it as plannig on telling my mum tomorrow if I can get out of work on time! xx Pregnant 1-2 weeks.....Now all I need is for it to stay there this time xxx


----------



## Still wishing

Rudeollie said:


> Hey chicken pies (hahaha Just wnated to say that!)
> 
> I think after clomid, lie Lou said, depending on what the prblems is they may do the FSH injections! They are meant to be really good......
> 
> Well Im feeling sick......But have plucked up enough courage to get round to doing my digi test hahaha Needed to do it as plannig on telling my mum tomorrow if I can get out of work on time! xx Pregnant 1-2 weeks.....Now all I need is for it to stay there this time xxx

Thanks for your reply, I am ovulating now so im not sure that will be the next step but to be honest i dont have a clue. lol. I hope they going to do something. x

:happydance: CONGRATS ON THE PREGANANCY!!! :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry i wasnt there to keep you awake hun bizzy today lv aw glad 1 to2 weeks wount you be 6 week xx :) xx


----------



## dizzikel

Thanks for responses... pretty clear then that the white cm is a side effect of clomid! Well... you never know I suppose, it might turn into something else! I have been having really sharp pains in my tummy today too. Honestly... I am trying not to symptom spot! lol


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Ellen!! I bet you were so glad to see it on a digi!! How exciting! I bet your mum will be thrilled! i know mine would be xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Lou..............Your mum will be thrilled soon, Im sure of it xxx

Kel - I didnt have any cm after ov until this last cycle.....I got mine about 5dpo and then started with my pains.....Which were implantation. FX this is what your going through xxx


----------



## dizzikel

OWWWWW! How exciting! I am 5DPO and started with pains today too. What CD did you ov hun?


----------



## Rudeollie

I ov'd on 14.....Didnt think i'd ovd as was terribly terribly ill....Still made sure I bd tho hahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

Yay Ollie glad you got your +ve on the Digi :happydance: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

SBB said:


> Yay Ollie glad you got your +ve on the Digi :happydance:
> 
> x x x

Thank you honey :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

I'm finding this discussion of white CM interesting. My first cycle of Clomid (first ovulatory cycle that I even knew what CM was and checked) I had textbook CM patterns including bone dry after ovulation.
My second cycle, things got a little looser, more days of fertile CM, but creamy CM immediately after ovulation and all the way up to AF (I also got a yeast infection - first one in my entire life - during the 2ww which was probably due to the high estrogen from the Clomid).
This third cycle, the pre-0 CM pattern got even looser, and seemed to me to be much less fertile/egg-white and just plain watery instead. The post-o CM was very abundant and creamy (no infection this time though).

I thought my body had responded so well to the Clomid the first time and was blaming my body on getting sloppy, lol, but now I'm thinking there is a cumulative effect of Clomid and its changing my CM to be less helpful. Any thoughts on this gals?


----------



## babyloulou

I haven't managed to get hardly any EWCM or watery at all so can't help!


----------



## dizzikel

lisaf said:


> I'm finding this discussion of white CM interesting. My first cycle of Clomid (first ovulatory cycle that I even knew what CM was and checked) I had textbook CM patterns including bone dry after ovulation.
> My second cycle, things got a little looser, more days of fertile CM, but creamy CM immediately after ovulation and all the way up to AF (I also got a yeast infection - first one in my entire life - during the 2ww which was probably due to the high estrogen from the Clomid).
> This third cycle, the pre-0 CM pattern got even looser, and seemed to me to be much less fertile/egg-white and just plain watery instead. The post-o CM was very abundant and creamy (no infection this time though).
> 
> I thought my body had responded so well to the Clomid the first time and was blaming my body on getting sloppy, lol, but now I'm thinking there is a cumulative effect of Clomid and its changing my CM to be less helpful. Any thoughts on this gals?

Who would have thought CM could be so interesting lol! Not sure what to think now...it looks as though everyone responds silghly differently! 

Ollie: Congrats on the clear blue digi! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Dizz,

I was one of those ladies who never say cm at all...that is before clomid....I couldnt control it I wore a panty liner almost through the entire cycle. I am on my second round now and hope that I have tons of the ewcm but if not I have preseed in my dresser drawer...hahaha. 

Lisa- you have done 12 cycles of clomid?? I didnt think they allowed anythign more than 6 months. Have you had all of the fertility testing done as well?


----------



## babyloulou

I always thought you couldn't have more than 6 months too- but at my last appointment my FS said after these 6 months are up if I haven't got my BFP he might give us an extra few months on a high dose to see if a boost helps before we have to move to IVF- so I might be having 9 cycles of it!?!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ive done plenty of cycles of it, on and off, lower dosage, higher dosage. this month I did 100mgs with metformin because I have PCOS. For the dryness that you all are experiencing are you taking guanefisin with the clomid? I take mucinex daily like the week after I finish clomid. Also you know that you O about 5-10 days after your last clomid pill. I think if I had not been charting I would have missed my O this month. All the websites said I was to O this friday but from temping I found out that I actually O'd last sat/sun. From the looks of my chart after 13 months TTC this might finally be it. Good luck ladies:thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I take it religiously mrskcbrown- but it still doesn't do much for me. I'll keep trying though


----------



## lisaf

mrskcbrown said:


> Ive done plenty of cycles of it, on and off, lower dosage, higher dosage. this month I did 100mgs with metformin because I have PCOS. For the dryness that you all are experiencing are you taking guanefisin with the clomid? I take mucinex daily like the week after I finish clomid. Also you know that you O about 5-10 days after your last clomid pill. I think if I had not been charting I would have missed my O this month. All the websites said I was to O this friday but from temping I found out that I actually O'd last sat/sun. From the looks of my chart after 13 months TTC this might finally be it. Good luck ladies:thumbup:

Wow that chart look amazing! Fx'd!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

mrskcbrown - that chart is looking really good...I have everything crossed for your bfp!!! When will you test??? I am thinking of taking the robitussin this month to help with my cm..can anyone tell me what the recommended dose is and how long I should take it for it to help?

Thanks!


----------



## Rudeollie

Mrskcbrown! What a great looking chart...........Definatley fingers crossed all round for this cycle honey xxx


----------



## babyloulou

You can follow the dosage on the bottle (although it ius supposed to be safe to take up to 20ml 4 times a day- but try a lower dose first). Start taking it a couple of says after Clomid. You should aim to be taking it for at least five days before ov- and for one extra day after ov to be sure. Stop once ov is confirmed. xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh ok thanks loulou - I am taking my last pill tonight so I will start on the robitussin tomorrow.


----------



## caz & bob

were is everyone its boaring tonight xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Caz Im just out the bath and off to bed........Ive got pregnancy horn and need by bed wink wink xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw night hun xx :) xx


----------



## caz & bob

night all cy tomorrow xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Nighty night sweets xxx


----------



## bbdreams

Hey girls... I am getting ready to start 100mg of clomid tomorrow. The last round on 50 mg I had horrible insomnia. Does anyone have any advice on what I could do to prevent the insomnia?

Mrskcbrown- your chart looks AMAZING!


----------



## babyloulou

Well i don't know how to prevent it bbdreams but I can probably make you feel better by saying I had it the first cycle but then not the second so you might not get it again xxx


----------



## kcw81

hey you guys I have not posted for a while but here I am in need of a little advice:
BD frequency - what would you do?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am on CD15 and just had my first EWCM yesterday on CD14. Last cycle I had about 3-4 days of fertile quality CM. 

I am negative on the OPKs each day including yesterday and today so far. I am testing about 3 times a day now that the EWCM showed up. Anyway, I am wondering if you would BD every single day once EWCM shows up, or would you do every other day during EWCM until OPK is positive, then everyday. No sperm count issues I am aware of although DH gets tired after about 4 days straight of BDing.


----------



## lisaf

kcw81 said:


> hey you guys I have not posted for a while but here I am in need of a little advice:
> BD frequency - what would you do?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I am on CD15 and just had my first EWCM yesterday on CD14. Last cycle I had about 3-4 days of fertile quality CM.
> 
> I am negative on the OPKs each day including yesterday and today so far. I am testing about 3 times a day now that the EWCM showed up. Anyway, I am wondering if you would BD every single day once EWCM shows up, or would you do every other day during EWCM until OPK is positive, then everyday. No sperm count issues I am aware of although DH gets tired after about 4 days straight of BDing.

Well this last cycle we started BDing every day once the fertile CM showed up. That nearly killed us and we still didn't get pregnant. (I think it was 8 days in a row or something like that)

This cycle we discussed it and we plan on going every other day until we see the positive OPK then every day until my temp goes up (Usually the 3rd day after my positive OPK).
This is already becoming a chore, but going every day was just something neither of us enjoyed or looked forward to.


----------



## kcw81

lisa it sucks to not know how long your fertile CM will last before ovulation! I wish I knew for a fact it was only 4 days then I would say BD every day but there is no guarantee that this cycle I won't have 6 or more days of fertile CM like you did! Is yours inconsistent from month to month?


----------



## lisaf

kcw81 said:


> lisa it sucks to not know how long your fertile CM will last before ovulation! I wish I knew for a fact it was only 4 days then I would say BD every day but there is no guarantee that this cycle I won't have 6 or more days of fertile CM like you did! Is yours inconsistent from month to month?

Check out my charts in my signature! First Clomid cycle I only had it for 4 days... when it came early last time I thought ovulation was coming early, Lol. And every single day we kept saying 'any day now'. My CM has been changing with each Clomid round (I didn't have any before since I wasn't ovulating so I can't say what is normal for me).

We kept going because I was determined to get that 'high' score on fertility friend. I wanted to know we did everything we could, Lol! Got the high score, but no BFP darnit! At least I won't feel guilty if I only get a 'good' score from here on out.
SA had my husband's sperm in normal range so I figured it wouldn't hurt.

I'll be asking my doctor tomorrow what he recommends though.


----------



## kcw81

well tell me what he says! I am happy for you that you are oving now too!


----------



## babyloulou

Night everyone xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Ellen! Only us on- it's quiet at the moment! How are you feeling? Xxx


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :D 

Lou your cycle is getting soooo long - do you think AF is coming or will you need something to give her a kick start? 

Ollie how you doing today hun? 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls.....Rang in sick cos been up since 5 feeling pukey and got a bad sore throat. Now Im just in floods because my friend/neighbour just text to say she's in hospital with her baby.....She found him unconcious last night!!!!!!! She swears he's doing ok today but they cant work out what caused it. Scary stuff xx


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no Ellen- I hope you feel better soon- and I hope your neighbours little un is OK! Poor thing!

SBB- well I have a FS appointment on Thursday morning to discuss doubling the CLomid- so I will ask about a kick start then- although my temp has nosedived this morning and I have had cramps since yesterday so I think she might be on her way!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Lou! 

I really hope AF is on her way for you so you can just jump straight on this cycle......xxx

SBB - How are you doing honey??


----------



## babyloulou

Well I am slightly nervous of her coming today cos that will mean my CD2 is tomorrow before the FS gives me confirmation that I can double up! I don't know what I'll do then- maybe take the double Clomid tomorrow anyway :blush::blush:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh of course Lou.....Sh*te! Hmmm i THINK its pretty certin you'll get doubled up now so Im sure it'll be ok........Tough one though! x

I just had some digestives dunked in a cuppa and now think Im going to vom hahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

Oh no Ollie I hope your neighbours baby is ok :hugs: 

I hope you feel better too - but hey symptoms are good, even if they're bad :D 

Lou I saw your temp drop and thought she might be on her way! If I were you I'd double up anyway. Have you also considered taking it later in your cycle to give you better quality eggs? Might be worth asking your FS about... 

I'm doing good :D 


x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ewwwww- digestive sick does NOT sound attractive! :haha:

I think I will double up if I do come on! I am absolutely certain he will double me up so it won't make much difference I don't think! Anyway- it's a bit of wishful thinking that she will come on her own and that I won't need Provera/Norethisterone to start her off! She never comes on her own! :dohh: 

SBB- I think my FS put me on the early day dose because of how long my cycle usually is. It's supposed to move your ovulation isn't it ? I ovulated CD14 the first cycle, then CD18 the second cycle, then got my positive CD25 the third cycle (not sure if ovulation followed though)- so the CLomid has gradually stopped working as each month went by! If I did ovulate on CD26/27 then AF should follow today.


----------



## SBB

My cycles were very long though, 44-65 days, I mean I only took it CD5-9 because I didn't actually get prescribed it til CD5 so there wasn't any other option! But I OV'd CD18, so yep a bit later, but if you doubled up, and took it a little later then you might Ov early enough and get a stronger egg? 

I don't really know enough to be honest, I just thought it might be worth talking to FS about... 

x x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou - Dont make me think about my biccies please!!!!!!!!! The thought is churning my tum now. WONT be doing that again hahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Ollie I'm sorry I couldn't resist :D

x x x
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1533.JPG.jpeg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Rudeollie

Biiiii atch! hahaha xxx GAG!


----------



## SBB

I'm sorry... :hugs: If it helps I feel like puking too! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes you're right SBB- I'll ask him what he thinks when I see him. I think docs can be pretty stuck in their ways about what days they believe is best- but I'll certainly check with him on Thursday though! 

Ellen- digestives are enough to make anyone feel sick if you dip them in tea for too long! Yuck! Quick dip, out and eat! Only way to do it!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks SBB - Good to know Im not the only one feeling ill :thumbup::hugs:

Lou - Thats how I dunk em too.....Its just they are swishing around in my belly now and its not nice! Hahaha Hope the doc does change things up a bit for you. Keep those eggys on their toes I say!

Trying to call my f/s to tell him the news but he's engaged! Damn it!


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Ollie hope your neighbours baby is ok and that you feel better soon.
Lou hope AF is coming so you can get going on a higher dose and get your big fat positive soon.
I hope everyone else is ok and feeling good.
I'm shattered today and freezing cold although my temp was still up so I hope I am not going down with something nasty
x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww no Clairy Fairy- I hope you aren't coming down with something! Hopefully it is just an early symptom!


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Thanks Lou
Have you heard from Sonya today ?
x


----------



## babyloulou

No, not today- I spoke to her yesterday. I think she is testing today unless AF turned up xx


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Ok
I really hope she has some great news.x


----------



## samfitz

goodmorning girls ellen hope the sickness passess an hope ya neighbours baby is ok love an everyone else hope your all keeping well an me well im still here no holiday for me flights has b een cancelled again so we not going but its just one of those things an im not letting it get me down also had another positve on ov test so im going to keep busy an keep fx for this month an fx for everyone else now im in the dreaded 2ww ggggrrr x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah come on Sonya! Let us know how youve been!!!!

Clairy - I hope your temp stays up and its a little eggy sticking xxx

Rght deffo gona try have a sleep now. xxx


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Sam thats rubbish you must be gutted but at least you have the nice OP+ to keep you busy.
Have a lovely sleep Ollie and feel better soon,
I better get some work done or I will be in deep trouble
x


----------



## SBB

CLAIRYFAIRY said:


> Ollie hope your neighbours baby is ok and that you feel better soon.
> Lou hope AF is coming so you can get going on a higher dose and get your big fat positive soon.
> I hope everyone else is ok and feeling good.
> I'm shattered today and freezing cold although my temp was still up so I hope I am not going down with something nasty
> x

I think this is a symptom :D 

Your immune system can weaken for implantation and you can feel cold :happydance: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah where are you Sonya?????


----------



## DragonMummy

hi girls. Provera done now. Just got to wait for AF.... Yaawwwwn...


----------



## babyloulou

Hope she turns up quick for you dragonmummy xxx


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Hi SBB

I think this is a symptom :D 

Your immune system can weaken for implantation and you can feel cold :happydance: 

x x x[/QUOTE]
I dont think Iv' e heard of that but yay I'll take any symptom offered my FS said not to try and symptom spot as the progesterone masks/enhances symptoms and HPT s can give false positives too so I have to wait for a blood test two weeks tomorrow if AF has no shown her nasty witchy face.
Its going to be hard though I am a symptom spotting peeing on a stick addict.

XXXX


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Hope AF starts quickly DragonMummy.
I am really worried now about Sonya I thought we would all be partying this afternoon .I hope shes ok and is just so busy celebrating shes forgotton us
Claire x


----------



## babyloulou

Well the witch has got me girls!! So maybe I did ovulate on CD27- as that makes it a perfect luteul phase!!??? WHo knows? Anyway she's here! :-(

So now i have to make a decision of whether to take the plunge and take a double Clomid dose tomorrow or not! I KNOW that is what the FS is going to tell me to do on Thursday anyway as he has made that pretty clear! If I don't make the decision and take it myself I am going to miss out this month as I will be on CD3 by the time I see him!


----------



## Rudeollie

Do it then Lou! Great news that she arrived and all by her little old self! Good girl.....Now stay away next month ok so Lou can have a nice bfp!

My friend just called back, they think the baby has this disorder where he naturally stops breathing and restarts..........BUT if he doesnt start breathin again(!?!?!?!) Her and hubby are gettin resus training. Shes been sooo brave but must be petrified!

He's to stay in another night at LEAST while they monitor him, and even when he's home he's to stay on a monitor xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Awww that poor little guy and his poor parents! They must be petrified! Him having to be on a monitor when he comes home is probably a good thing for a while- it will take some of the panic out of the situation while they get used to it xxx


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Lou
I am sorry this really is a B*******er of a game.
Can you not try and ring your consultants secretary and see if he will give you a call.I am sure he wouldnt mind even sort of suggest do you think he could give me a call at the end of his clinic and just say you are confused about your medication I am sure she will ask.Its worth a shot anyway
xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Im sure it will take a while to feel confident about leaving him alone in his room! 

Its made me decide one thing tho....Im going for baby first aid training! She said she just panicked and broke down......It was her mum that managed to revive him.


----------



## babyloulou

Clairyfairy- I wouldn't even dare try Claire- I was trying all this week to find out what to do next- it was only after about 4 days of begging that I managed to get the secretary to make me an appointment for this Thursday! No way could I get to talk to him! I wish i could! The nurse's answer last week was "just to stop TTcing until you see him next" - my next appointment was at the end of June!!! So not exactly helpful!

Ellen- yes it so scary isn't it! I am trained in child first aid through my school- not for babies though! Even having done the child training though I feel like I can't remember anything and don't know what i would do if one of my class collapsed infront of me!


----------



## Britt11

hello good morning ladies (its morning in Canada :). How is everyone today?
I have read through a few of your updates. Lou sorry to hear AF got you, but sounds like you have a great pma already for the next cycle. Hoping next cycle is it for you!!
Sam yeah, +ve opk, I wish i was there already...ha ha. I normally O on CD 15 but I understand I could O later with the Clomid.

So we are off to our first FS apt today...yeah, will let you know how it goes and i finished my last Clomid dose yesterday.
talk with you soon
hugs,


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

OOps sorry Lou I remember now thats a nightmare I thinkI would be tempted just to do it then and go for the 100.
x
Britt I love your picture we went to Lake Louise for our honeymoon and I just love Canada the landscapes are amazing.I am so fed up we havent skied this year I was so convinced I would be pregnant we didnt book anything.
X


----------



## babyloulou

I know what you mean claire- I've been putting off looking for a new job for the same reason! I really want to swap to primary teaching but keep thinking I'll get my BFP!


----------



## DragonMummy

SBB I was very cold last week when I got my bfp - immune system was utterly drained. x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Clairey me and DH were the same. We board (boo I know hahaha) Didnt book for this season and now I'll bemissing next season too.

Planning on gettin a really nice chalet tho so I can just chill out with bubs xxx

Britt - Good luck on your appointment xxx


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Dragonsmummy have I completely missed your BFP ?
So sorry


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

I know I am really kicking myself we didnt even dare do a late deal when in the month do you choose.DH did go on a boys only week but Ive missed out.A fab chalet sounds good ski esprit are good for families.
X


----------



## Rudeollie

I shall have a skeg a roony later and see if we can get the ball rolling for next year hahaha

This is one thing DH is always up for hahaha xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

CLAIRYFAIRY said:


> Dragonsmummy have I completely missed your BFP ?
> So sorry

no don't worry, I MC'd x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Morning ladies from the Bahamas!!!!

Ollie - sorry about your nausea but it is a great sign of a sticky bean. Also, I know there is a product out there for your neighbor. I think there are devices that you put in the crib to monitor the babies breathing. I know they sell them in the US. It sends off an alarm if the baby stops breathing. It was invented primarily for crib death. Maybe speak to your neighbor about getting one.

loulou - sorry af got you but if I were you I would double up

britt - good luck at the fs...

As for me..I started my bding marathon last night. I am now is constant prayer that we (meaning all of us ladies on this board) make our baby this month....BFP's all around!


----------



## SBB

Lou Lou hun I would double up - if that's basically what he's said to you anyway then just do it! Don't waste a whole month....

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

yey read threw it all ollie hope you get better soon hope you friends baby is ok aw the little man loulou sorry she got you sam glad you got a +opk fx for you hun everyone else how are you all and me carnt wait to use me preseed againe tomorow xx :)xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey caz! Hahaha So are you a preseed convert??? Im gonna google if I can use it during pregnancy............Not that he's coming near me until after 12 weeks hahaha


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooh yeah! Getting scanned the week after next! Yipeeeee! Stick bean stick! x


----------



## caz & bob

haha hope you can use it hun i dont think it will do any harm to you dont forget to show me your scan pic hun awww any new on your friends baby hun how old is it xxx :) xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

He's 3months old so only a teeny nipper! She says he's still on the monitor but could be home with one tomorrow. She says he's flirting with all the nurses tho so he's doing better hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

That's brill news about your neighbour's baby! And about your scan! It's so exciting- I bet you can't wait xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw well ye if hes flerting haha aw is it not an infection what has corsed it xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Not Caz they reckon its a condition he has so its likely it'll happen again. Talk about nerve racking!

Lou I am very excited but also babbing myself hahaha! So long as I can see either a little sack or a heartbeat I will be a lot more relaxed!

I will want one every week I think hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm sure it'll all be fine babe xxx


----------



## SBB

Hey girls.... 

Right, so it's about time I told you I got my BFP :happydance: AF was due today but my temp is still up and I have had +hpts since 10DPO with a digital +ve yesterday... I'm keeping everything crossed that the little beanie sticks... 

I didn't say before because I know people were/are feeling down and I didn't want to upset anyone even more... 
I'm going to change my ticker though so then you'd all see! 

If you want to have a look at my tests they are here https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-have-look-me-please-x-x-x-update-pg-6-a.html

You girls have been amazing :hugs: can I still come and talk to you all? :D 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw is it ollie it a shame i would wont a scn everyweek hahaha aw congrats hunnie hope i get mine this month xx :) xx


----------



## SBB

Aw thanks Caz I hope you get yours this month too :D 

:hugs: 

x x x


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

SBB Thats amazing news congratulations
Dragonsmummy sorry that was crass of me I didnt know.
Yay Ollie not long until that scan date good luck 
x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey SBB! BUMP! hehehehe xxx

Thanks girls.........Im soo excited I might be sick hahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yay SBB!! Fantastic news! :happydance::happydance:

2 in a matter of days! Don't be afraid to tell us it gives us all hope! Congratulations hun :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Aw thanks girlies :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## lola13

Congrats, SBB! How exciting!

I'm new to the clomid threads, so I don't know your story. Can you share how long you were ttc & if there were any diagnosed issues? It gives the rest of us hope!!!


----------



## dizzikel

Whoop whoop SBB! Another clomid success story!

Was it your first cycle?


----------



## SBB

Thanks Lola Hun! And welcome to the Clomid thread... 

I have been TTC about 9 or 10 months... very long cycles also irregular, 44 to 65 days generally, was told I prob had PCOS when I had a scan, then told I didn't have it after bloods. I think I have endometriosis but docs won't test for it... I luckily had a nice doc who used to be a FS I think (although she knew nothing about endo) but she prescribed me clomid... 

I had a chemical pregnancy last month so that and the clomid I think helped me get my bfp... Now I just have to hope it sticks! 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

ollie do you think i should se my preseed againe tonight because im fertilday1 today and use it till after ovulation or do you think its to much xx :) xx


----------



## SBB

Hi Kel, yes it was my first cycle... I feel guilty because I know others have been on Clomid and TTC for so much longer than me, and I've wondered in and got my BFP on my first round... 

I hope everyone elses BFP is going to follow shortly :D 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

loads off sticky glue to uses xx :)xx


----------



## Rudeollie

I'd use it everytime and until your due AF!!! Hahaha Im soo pro preseed hahaha xxx

SBB any news on a scan for you??? Hope we are scan buds too hehehe xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh well done SBB - so pleased for you! You're a dark horse - maybe the being cold thing IS an early symptom! Definately was for me :rofl:

@Clairy don't be daft, you weren't to know. It was very early on and I vanished for a bit afterwards. Am pleased that I got the bfp still though, nice to know the clomid is working! xxx


----------



## Britt11

Hi girls,
so I said I would update you after my FS apt so here I am.
Also I tried to read through some of the updates from this morning, wishing lots of good BD'ng for the girls about to ovulate and :dust: to those in the 2ww and of course I am with those waiting to O still (on CD10)

Okay so we had our first apt with the fertility clinic this morning, in a nutshell they were very infomative and they really want to get the ball running sooner than later for myself and DH.

We already knew that I was ovulating and that my FSH is prematurely high at my age its 9/10...other than that the doctor was very happy with my 29 day cycle. What we found out today was that DH's sperm analysis was not good. In a nut shell, he had a huge volume, VERY fast swimmers but morphology was only 9%....yikes suppose to be >14%. So looks like we both have issues :dohh:
anyone been in a similar situation or have any advice?

So to start- he is doubling the clomid dose next month and changing to CD3-7 AND possibly starting IUI next month....He said the Clomid, gives us more eggs and more chances basically...its not just a med for those not ovulating...

:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Ollie I don't see an FS so unless my doc asks for an early scan I doubt they will - I'm desperate to have one, same as you. Is it 12 weeks normally?! I can't wait that long! 

Thanks Dragon... I think the feeling cold is defo a symptom, I had it and then had IB I think! 

Lol my ticker does say +hpt but no-one noticed :haha: 

x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

My DH has morphology issues - I think actually loads of guys do and 9% is pretty good. DH was 6% but after getting zinc/vit c down him, banning hot baths and clearing his guys out every other day, we got it up to 10% in a couple of months. 9% is nothing to worry about at all. x


----------



## babyloulou

Caz- you should definitely be using the preseed now yes xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Me too Britt!!!! Pcos & low morph - my hubby was only 3%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Look at us now Hehehe!

SBB - Yep its 12 weeks and that depends on how busy they are! My friend paid for her 12wk one last year as the waiting list wouldve meant she was 18 weeks! Madness!

Ive just been talking with someone in Perth who gets private scans for £25!!!!! Get up there or at least check how much yours cost. Mine is £100 under 8 weeks and £150 after x


----------



## babyloulou

Britt- my OH has motility and morphology issues too- I agree with Dragonmummy- my OH cut out baths, alcohol and caffeine. He added zinc, selenium, wellman vitamins and bee pollen. His numbers on his second test had improved loads after 2 months of changes xxx


----------



## SBB

Sod that I might get a private scan at 8/9 weeks... :D

x x x


----------



## Britt11

thanks girls so much!! I knew I could count on you for advice and feedback :hugs:
DH loves his hot baths and I cant seem to talk him out of it...maybe with this info I can
Rudeollie, thats amazing and you got your BFP this cycle too!! I dont see your status changed though or a preg ticker!! :)
how many rounds of Clomid were you on? did you do anything else special or have any advice to get the BFP?

honestly girls, I really feel so at home on this thread....love the kidness and support
:hugs::kiss:


----------



## dizzikel

SBB: Did you have any symptoms? How often did you bd? Sorry for all the questions but I am on my first cycle of clomid too so new to everything.


----------



## Rudeollie

Im too scared to change it just yet Britt! M/c last year and I burnt my fingers with that one so will change it soon promise! xxx

Where do I start on things i tried!!!!!! Hahaha Wel I was cycle 3, Ov'd in Jan ddnt in Feb lost most of March and Ov'd April 4th.

I drank pink grapefruit juice in the morning, decaf green tea at night, took the cough medicine 5days after my last tablet and until the day after I ov'd......Was already on vitamins and after ov I started munching on brazil nuts to help my lining Oh and used preseed every other night !

It was the first month I used it all togather so something worked ok xxx


----------



## Britt11

Rudeollie said:


> Im too scared to change it just yet Britt! M/c last year and I burnt my fingers with that one so will change it soon promise! xxx
> 
> Where do I start on things i tried!!!!!! Hahaha Wel I was cycle 3, Ov'd in Jan ddnt in Feb lost most of March and Ov'd April 4th.
> 
> I drank pink grapefruit juice in the morning, decaf green tea at night, took the cough medicine 5days after my last tablet and until the day after I ov'd......Was already on vitamins and after ov I started munching on brazil nuts to help my lining Oh and used preseed every other night !
> 
> It was the first month I used it all togather so something worked ok xxx

awesome, sounds reasonable!! thanks! hope something works for us too...
if not I have heard really good things about IUI, maybe thats what we need...
:hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Well my F/s said iui or ivf was our only options.......I begged for clomd and I proved him wrong didnt i???? Waa haaa haa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Britt- mine used to have a hot bath everyday- he wouldn't do showers at all- until he saw his results. He has a bath once a month now on the day I come on AF. I crack the wine open and he runs his bath!  It's made a HUGE difference to his results xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies how are we all?

Thers been lots to catch up on and cant rememebr alot of it there was that many pages lol.
Congrats SBB on your bfp, hope its a sticky bean.

Ollie hope your feeling better.

Loulou yay glad af come on her own. Id double up the tablets too if FS is going to do that anyway.

Well im c14 today and no ovulation. Been for follicle tracking scan today and had a 17mm one on the left side. The nurse said no bding tonight or thursday just wednesday and friday. But we are going to do it for the 4 nights lol.

OH got his sperm results back today and oh boy what a shock they were lol. Will explain later when i have the results in front of me cause i dont rememeber them lol.

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone, just catching up with what's going on.
Congrats SBB!

Having a rough day emotionally waiting for my doctor's appt. I went in at 11:30am and he got called out for an emergency. I'm supposed to go back at 1:30 but am afraid they'll put me off again. I stayed home today, doing work from my laptop just to go to this appointment and I'm just so afraid I won't get to see him and get all my questions answered. :(


----------



## MrsChambers

Hey ladies, I am relatively new to the forum and been trying to catch up on all the posts in here. I have joined the first cycle clmoid thread as well.

First of all Congratulations SBB and rudeollie on your BFP's fingers crossed for sticky beans.

I am 30 DH 34
Been TTC since April 08
No Af since only with norethisterone in June, September and December 09

I have taken my Provera for 5 days last day was Sunday and now I need to wait for AF to start my Clomid on days 2-6. I will then have to have follicle tracking done so got to keep my fingers crossed.

I hope there is someone out there at a similar stage to be a buudy for me throughout this process x


----------



## Britt11

:hugs:


VickyLou said:


> Hey ladies how are we all?
> 
> Thers been lots to catch up on and cant rememebr alot of it there was that many pages lol.
> Congrats SBB on your bfp, hope its a sticky bean.
> 
> Ollie hope your feeling better.
> 
> Loulou yay glad af come on her own. Id double up the tablets too if FS is going to do that anyway.
> 
> Well im c14 today and no ovulation. Been for follicle tracking scan today and had a 17mm one on the left side. The nurse said no bding tonight or thursday just wednesday and friday. But we are going to do it for the 4 nights lol.
> 
> OH got his sperm results back today and oh boy what a shock they were lol. Will explain later when i have the results in front of me cause i dont rememeber them lol.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week.

hey Vicky, hope you O soon. Very curious on your DH's sperm analysis, hopefully they were a good shock??! :)
thanks girls for your advice on improving DH's count...it seems like its really common for the guys to have issues too. I think as women we are so hard on ourselves we normally assume that its just us...


----------



## VickyLou

Hi and welcome mrschambers.

Good luck with starting clomid. Hopefully it will get your bfp sooner rather than later.

Im on the 3rd and last course of clomid this month. Also having follicle tracking.

xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ollie - Did you start taking the cough medicine 5 days after your last pill or for 5 days after your last pill....I am going to try the cough medicine but i dont want to start taking it to early. I didnt ovulate on clomid last cycle until cd18 which would mean I would be taking the cough medicine for 10 days straight. Any advice from anyone on this would help!

Britt- I think that advice on the vitamins does really work, if you are in canada might I recommend the vitamins my dh uses....we got them from our friend who has a vitamin store in vancouver....they are called Platinum activ-x multivitamin, (I actually take the prenatal version of the platinum brand).....also they are soft gels which I have been told allow for better absorption ....My DH luckily didnt have an issue when he went for his first test...but we put him on vitamins and after 3months they did another test and it came back even better.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Also ollie - how much of the medicine did you take per day?


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks mrs chambers xxx Good luck on your clomid trip xxx

TTC - I started taking it 5 days after my last tablet, and took it 3x a day 10ml each time i think???? And took it right up til the day AFTER I ov'd xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

ok that is what I was thinking of doing...thank you for that bit of information!


----------



## stoney31672

Hi I'm totally new to this site, would be nice to get some feedback. I started Clomid in November but by Jan 2010 my consultant decided to increase it to 100mg as I was not ovulating, 100mg is making me ovulate since Jan but still not pregnant! I am due in hospital tomorrow on CD16 I seem to ovulate around CD17/18. Last month I ovulated 2 follicles not sure what I will be told tomorrow.


----------



## VickyLou

Right girls got the results in front of me now..... Bare with me as i have 3 lots of results so it can be compared. Also dont really understand what all the worlds mean lol. So i might write alot of irrelavent stuff lol.

*23/01/2007*

Sperm Concentration: 75million

Motility: (a) 68% (b) 12% (c) 2% (d) 18%

No. Progressively motile sperm: 60.00

Antisperm Antibodies: 0%

Normal Morphology: 4%


*08/03/2007*

Sperm Concentration: 78million

Motility: (a) 53% (b) 24% (c) 0% (d) 23%

No. Progressively Motile sperm: 60.6

Antisperm Antibodies: 0%

Normal Morphology: 7%

*07/04/2010*

Sperm Concentration: 280 million (This is what shocks me the most. Theres loads of them lol) The nurse that talked us throught them was extrememly shocked lol

Motility: (a) 21% (b)33% (c)9% (d) 37%

No.Progressively Motile Sperm: 151.20

Antisperm Antibodies: 0%

Normal Morphology: 7%

The nurse tells us we have nothing to worry about but reading other peoples morph results im worried.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Rudeollie

Vicky dont worry about morph! Look at me and my DH! He had 3%! xxx

Kudos on the millions wow! hahaha


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow vick - I cant give you any information on this but it seems whatever your dh is doing it is working....did you try different things to better your results? I need to go back into my file for my dh's analysis so we can compare...hahaha...

what are you worried about the morphology number?


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks ollie.

ttc he has done nothing differntly. I have been trying to get him to change but he wont grrr lol. Hes overweight, doesnt have any kind of diet really just eats what he wants when he wants lol. Also smokes alot (not the fags though if you get me lol) i hate the stuff.

Well the nurse said if the amount increses or stays the same we could have problems with it cause there is so much they will stick together and there wont be alot of room for them to keep moving. So he needs to release it more but i dont see how other than dtd every day of the year lol. 

Yeah im worried about the morphology number as it needs ot be around 15% although the nurse did say theres nothing to worry about as its very rare for some one to have 15%.


----------



## caz & bob

hi vickylou if the nurse said dont worry i wouldnt ollie loulou dont you thinlk its much to use it everday girls are should i just use it up in till i ovulat and then the day after not got a clue me xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Caz is this preseed or the cough med????x


----------



## caz & bob

preseed i havent a clue what to do hun xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Use it every other night so you have enough to cover you over ov and beyond!

If you are going to bed every night, just do it with out some nights......It'll still be juicy up there from the night previous Im sure xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

right hun ty i will do it tomorrow leave it then next day and then do it againe is that what you did xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep honey.....You should be cooking on gas that way!!!!!!!!!! Woo hoo! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hahaha ty hun night c y tomorrow xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Im off now too Caz...Night everyone! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Morning ladies, witch got me last night :( on to a new cycle! Hows everyone doing?


----------



## SBB

:hugs: sorry sonja... Everyone was wondering where you were yesterday we had high hopes for another bfp... 

I've got about 10pages to read back now this thread goes so fast!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Sonya- witch got me yesterday too- so looks like we're cycle buddies! 

SBB got her BFP yesterday too x


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all.


----------



## SBB

Morning dragon :D and lou lou :D 

X x x


----------



## sonyabazonya

Congrats SBB! Thats wonderful news xx

Aw lou lou! (((((((hugs))))))) you taking clomid this month?


----------



## SBB

Thanks Sonja :D

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Girls!!! 

Sonya.......Im sorry the witch came honey :hugs::hugs: I was sure it was your month :growlmad:

How is everyone else today??


----------



## SBB

dizzikel said:


> SBB: Did you have any symptoms? How often did you bd? Sorry for all the questions but I am on my first cycle of clomid too so new to everything.

Hi Kel, 

Sorry didn't see this yesterday, if you click my chart you can see how often we :sex: it was basically every other day and then every day once I got the +opk... But I actually OV'd on the 2nd day of +opk so didn't do it every day much before Ov... (does that even make sense?!) I used softcups and conceive plus, and orgasmed after OH :blush: as it helps suck up the :spermy: 

Ok, my symptoms, yes I had loads, here's a list: 
Sore (.)(.) ok when wearing bra, but when I take it off they are v sore, hard, lumpy and bit bigger :D
Loads of cramps, quite painful stabbing cramps in lower abdomen
Red bleeding twice, also had red blood last night and totally panicked.
Brown blood/CM in between, the bleeding started at just 6dpo 
I had a throbbing right calf one day, then the following 2 days I had extremely aching legs
Feeling sick a few days, just yukky, not literally going to puke 
Headaches most days, it's stopped now - that may be clomid related? 
Tired a couple of days I had an afternoon nap! 
I was really cold one day, like shivering, and I think that may have been implantation day (Dragonmummy also had this, and hopefully Clairyfairy :D) 
Fairly irratable a few days, and yesterday Very emotional... 

Ok I think that's it lol! I don't know what is preggo symptoms and what's normal... 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone- any news from anyone?

Sonya- yes I have an FS appointment tomorrow morning- he's going to double me up to100mg so I pre-empting it and starting 100mg tonight- bit naughty but I am 99.9% sure he will double me though and I don't want to miss today's tablet! Are you still au naturel Sonya? X


----------



## Rudeollie

I got some news I got some news!!!! EPU just called and Im off for my scan May 4th......Need a full bladder YIKES! I thought it'd an internal one hahaha!

My problem is do I go by my EDD based on my LMP OR do I go by when I actually ov'd so therefore conceived! I feel like Im wandering round in no mans land hahaha! 

HELLLLLPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

once they scan you they'll give you an EDD. You just need to wing it til then! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

COME ON CD1!!! Ok it's only been a day I know..... get a grip woman.

Bit worried actually, am so sure we'll get a bfp this month - need the pma after having mc the last one, but i do worry that i am TOO hopeful....


----------



## Rudeollie

Id just rather not go on that day, If they say they cant see anything because its too early do you get me??? Id rather leave it another few weeks!!

Or do you think they'll external scan me and if they cant find anything they'll do an internal one???


----------



## babyloulou

I think you count the due date from the last AF don't you??


----------



## babyloulou

Fertility Friend works it out for you too Ellen xx


----------



## stoney31672

Hello, I'm totally new and scared need support!! Just come back from my hospital appointment and have been told that I have got 2 follicles in my right ovary measuring 17.4mm and 18.2mm told toget busy as I am due to ovulate. Would love to hear from anyone!:happydance::dust::dust:


----------



## SBB

I don't know ollie, but I want to know when they can first see anything! I'm going to pay for early scan. I'm waiting to see doc so I'll ask and update you... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah well thats what I though Lou but THEN I started bloody reading other threads about EPU scans adn actual dates and Ive got myself all stressed out hahaha!

Im gonna stick with that today I am 4+3 and when Im scanned I will be 6+2! xxx


----------



## SBB

Woohoo stoney get :sex: !!!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yes indeed Stoney! Catch the egg(s) honey xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Stoney- get BDing!

I would stick with what you know Ellen- the hospital will tell you if it's any different at your scan. As far as I am aware you work out the times for your first scan from your last AF xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thank you lou :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey loulou, im doing clomid this month and then my next step is clomid + IUI.


----------



## DragonMummy

If youre 6+2 you'll be fine. I think they can see from about 5 and a half weeks, maybe 5.


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Dragon :hugs: Now Ive just got to try get to that date :thumbup:


----------



## mrssunshine78

WOW been lots of bfp's this month - big congrats to you all hope everything goes very well for you all

xxx


those who's af's have arrived :hugs: to you all

xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah i second that - gutted for you AF gals. Not nice. xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Are you doing it 2-6 Sonya? We're on exactly the same cycle day! X


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies how are we? i'm not on the site much these days just trying to get back into the swing of things been so busy we decided to re-decorate the whole house..

well my 3rd and final month of clomid failed i had another low progesterone level so ovulation didn't happen yet again went to see doc and he's sending me back to gyno rather than st mary's as 14 months after implant was taken out and i'm still not having AF xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

im doing it on 5-7.... Im thinking im going to buy preseed this cycle :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Preseed rocks Sonya!!!!!!! Hehehe xxx

Kissy, so sorry to hear cycle 3 didnt work honey xxx Maybe they'll give you those injections...They seem to be getting more common xxx


----------



## SBB

Ollie - Im back from the docs, they count _everything_ from LMP, so 6 weeks is really 4 weeks after OV. I am getting an early scan at 6 weeks as I've had some bleeding and also some pain, mainly on the right side. So they want to check for ectopic and OHSS. 

At 6 weeks they can see heartbeat... So yep I'd keep that appointment x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

SBB said:


> Ollie - Im back from the docs, they count _everything_ from LMP, so 6 weeks is really 4 weeks after OV. I am getting an early scan at 6 weeks as I've had some bleeding and also some pain, mainly on the right side. So they want to check for ectopic and OHSS.
> 
> At 6 weeks they can see heartbeat... So yep I'd keep that appointment x x x

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: SOOOO excited now SBB! Thanks honey pie xxx Right so how far gone are you EXACTLY?????????:haha::haha:


----------



## sonyabazonya

KISSYYYYY XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX We were worried about you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How've you been hun?


----------



## xkissyx

sonyabazonya said:


> KISSYYYYY XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX We were worried about you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How've you been hun?

long story but to cut it short i took some time out n then my lappy broke so had to get it fixed it was takin 2 long so ended up gettin g a new en and then life got in the way in between and now i'm back i've moved onto trying soy while i wait for my appointment to see gyno i'm guessing injections are next for me unless i get some luck with the soy xxxxx


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: SOOOO excited now SBB! Thanks honey pie xxx Right so how far gone are you EXACTLY?????????:haha::haha:

Well from LMP 4 weeks 4 days, from OV 2 weeks 1 day :shrug: given they just do everything from LMP I'll just stick to that - it's too confusing otherwise!!

what about you? 

x x x


----------



## tinybutterfly

hey ladies/girls (whichever you prefer hehe)
last week my gyno decided i was a candidate for clomid as my temps are all over the place
and most likely my hormones are still out of balance after MC... so here i am!
i've started up taking my glycophage (you know it as methoformine or something hehe)
and in May i will start my first round of clomid (100mg).
friday is semen analysis for the boy
i'm excited to TTC again!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww scan buds too hey?? And Im with you on the confusing part! My brains frazzled from trying to work out whats the best hahaha

AND Ive yet to find any other thread where anyone fricking replies to your questions!!!!!!!! Grrrrr So glad I have you girlies xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Welcome Tinybutterfly, and good luck with the soy kissy!!!!!! Im seriously on the verge of quitting TTC it sucks and i feel like we wont ever get anywhere!


----------



## SBB

rudeollie said:


> awwww scan buds too hey?? And im with you on the confusing part! My brains frazzled from trying to work out whats the best hahaha
> 
> and ive yet to find any other thread where anyone fricking replies to your questions!!!!!!!! Grrrrr so glad i have you girlies xxx

:D


----------



## xkissyx

i know the feeling sonya alot of my friends were trying when i started and they have either had thier baby or are pregnant and i'm still left behind just so fed up of not knowing whats wrong with my body all i keep gettin fed is that its a hormones imbalance ... if it's just a hormone imbalance then why after 14 months has nothing changed and i still don't have AF i just seem to be continuously waiting for 1 thing after another i just want to ovulate :cry: my body won't ovulate or have AF i feel like such a half women xxxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

(((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))


----------



## DragonMummy

Know what you mean Kissy. One of my friends who got pregnant after we'd been ttc for a few months has just had hers and I am sick with jealousy. It's a fecker at work too because about 1/4 of the female staff are currently pregnant. Going back after having the MC was vile. Had a tough call yesterday and nearly burst into tears on the phone, which would have been hideous!


But don't give up, you and Sonya. We'll get there. Its written in the stars. Although if one more ignorant ******* tells me to just stop worrying about it and I will get pregnant with triplets (using which eggs, exactly?) I could end up back at work on the wrong side of the bars :rofl:


----------



## sonyabazonya

LOL i totaly hear that, everyone tells me that stressing out causes infertility and that i shouldnt stress its just going to make everything worse. my mil even told me it might be because of my cat?! said that cats have bad karma what a twat!


----------



## keepsmiling

hello dm how r u, hope things r lookin up 4 u soon, u sooo deserve a bfp hun,,, xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi kissy- sorry it didn't work this cycle- good luck with the Soy- lots of women have success on it xx

I know what you mean Sonya- I can't ever imagine getting two lines on one of those evil hpts! It's so depressing somtimes :-(


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies how are we all?

Great news on the scan ollie. Hope all is well.

Well nothing new with me.... still no ov grrrrr. Off to manchester tomorrow til sunday for my brothers wedding. Still debating weather or not to have a drink. If i ov i dont think i will but if i dont i think i might go abit mad and get very drunk lol.

xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

I know its like we want something sooo bad, something weve never ever had before!


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies! Sorry af gotcha sonya, I was thinking about you yesterday.

xkiss - sorry you are feeling down...this road is so hard...I am so sick and tired of hearing relax and it will happen.....can anyone out there tell me exactly how to relax about this???? It is by far the worst advice anyone could give!!!!

vic - go have a drink...I think it might help to take your mind off of things....a couple wont hurt...at least I dont think so...

How are all my ladies doing this morning?


----------



## Maggie199

hey ladies, well im back again, had a few months away from the clomid to try and get myself back on track (my side effect were hair loss raarrr :( ) so on second month... really struggling at moment because 6 ...yes 6 of my close friends have all told me over past 2 weeks they are pregnant...and i am really happy for them, but still a tad jealous (sigh)
well, day 19 no signs of OV or anything, so fingers crossed it works this time (on 100mg days 2-6) 

Hope your all well and staying positive, big hugs and lots of baby dust to all

Maggie 

xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi maggie welcome back......I really hope this month works for you. I know how you feel about your friends....so happy they dont have to go through this and that their dreams are coming true...but a nagging thought about why it hasnt happened for you. can I ask how long you have been ttc and if you are dealing with any fertility issues?


----------



## Maggie199

Thanks hun , been trying for 16 months now, have PCOS, no other symptoms other than no ovulation, which wasn't picked up until after I came off the pill, I'm lucky enough to have private medical insurance and started off with 3 months at 50mg of clomid which didnt help me ovulate, then months at 100mg which I was Almost there (prog level 29.6).. anyway had a few months off as the hair loss was getting pretty bad (just glad ive a big thick head of hair!) 
back on the clomid this month, 100mg, hubby is so supportive (hes got 2 kids from previous relationships age 4 and 7) so we know his swimmers are okay
just been a rough couple of weeks! 
weve looked into adoption and egg donation but its not for us, so clomid this month and next with monitoring, then possible ovarian drilling if that doesnt work
So we will see 
how about you? xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi Maggie, I know what you mean. 17 women at work are up the duff right now. I had a mc last week and at work yesterday 7 of the buggers were in, stroking their bumps. Grrrr!!! Best of luck to you xx

@Sonya - love the cat theory. Does that explain the old spinsters with 9 cats? Thats the reason they are dried up and alone? :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

I have felt very negative for the last few weeks. The fs has told us we will need ivf so I sit here wondering why I am bothering with the clomid! What's the point! I can't ever imagine being pregnant :-(


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are we all today i have been very tyerd over these last couple off weeks do you girls thinki ts the clomid side effects useing my preseed againe tonight whooooooooooooo olllie how are you hun sbb how are hun xx :) xx


----------



## Britt11

Hi, hope everyone is doing well today.
I tried to get through a lot of the updates
Sonya- sorry that AF got you, CD1/2 is truly the most awful time of the month, i feel for you hon...:hugs:

Babylou- I also can very much appreciate your frustration, so many of my friends even older than me have gotten pregs within a couple of months- i could have had a baby by now....Can I ask why your doc thinks IVF is the only way you will get pregs? I'm not that far from that either though, one month of just the Clomid, then 3 months of IUI than onto the wait list for IVF (and its $10,000 here in Canada...yikes, nothing covered)
Hope we get our bfps much before that though!!

Vicky- hope you are set to O soon... :hugs:

Dragonmummy- have you gotten your +ve opk yet? not too long now!!

Rudeollie- yeah for the May 4th scan!! :thumbup:

SSB- if i havent said congrats, huge congrats on youru BFP hon!!

TTC117- how are you doing? are you and your OH BD'ng every other day? that is what the FS told us to do....I really hope I still O on CD15 and not longer...I'm so impatient as it is :haha: the doc told me I was likely to still O around the same time...but only time will tell I guess

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Britt- doc reckons IVF is after this because OH has sperm issues too. He has low motility and morphology. I also never get fertile EWCM- so FS reckons the Clomid won't work- but wanted us to give it a go first just in case xx


----------



## SBB

caz & bob said:


> sbb how are hun xx :) xx

Hi Caz I'm ok thanks! Went to the docs today, I've had some bleeding and some pain on the right side so they are going to do an early scan at 6 weeks to check for ectopic/OHSS... So just hoping it's all ok - don't think I can relax until then! :wacko:

Hope all your Pre-seed works for you :D

x x x


----------



## SBB

Actually Caz I know you've had an ectopic - can you tell me what happened / how you knew? 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no SBB- I hope it all goes OK xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Caz - Im not too bad. Getting paranoid again tho. Got a really sharp pain in my right hand side and Ive convinced myself its ectopic.........Im trying to put it out of my mind now until my scan but Im scared sheetless!!!!! hahaha

Woo hoo for you on preseed again tonight...So jealous I want some boom boom pow! Grrr

DH is cooking me spag bol but the mince is making me feel sick!

Hey Britt - How are you honey????


----------



## caz & bob

sbb aw ty hun i hope it all goes well for you fx its not an ectopic hun i had one at 6 week i was bleeding but it was brown and stunk xx ;) xx


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> Hey Caz - Im not too bad. Getting paranoid again tho. Got a really sharp pain in my right hand side and Ive convinced myself its ectopic.........Im trying to put it out of my mind now until my scan but Im scared sheetless!!!!!

OMG me too! I hope if it _is_ something it's OHSS as that can just sort itself out if it's not too severe... Doc said if it is that, then it will get a bit worse before it gets better and it will continue to 12 weeks ish....

Caz thank you - I have got brown blood :cry: but I do have that a lot anyway and it doesn't smell so I'm hoping it's ok.. 

Thanks Loulou x x x

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

ollie aw it will be nocking you sick hun sbb i never had any pain what so ever with my ectopic i just had brown discharg and it stunck and they gave me an internal scan and my hb seen it on the screen i was gutted xx :) xx


----------



## SBB

I can imagine how gutting it must be to find out it's ectopic... Not only do you lose the baby but you also can't get ttc-ing for a while.. Sorry hun it's rubbish :hugs: 
x x x


----------



## Britt11

got ya babylou...would they try IUI on you first maybe? I have heard pretty good success on that, they wash out DH's sperm (mostly good stuff left) and then inseminate right at the cervix...thats what we will try before IVF. Fx'd for a bfp real soon hon!

and Rudeollie and SSB absolutely NO feelings of ectopics please!! You ladies are going to be just fine and beanie is likely just snuggling really good into place...I have heard of many women having brown discharge around this time and being very normal. I totally understand your worry though, now that you finally have your beanie its scary something might happen. 
Sorry to hear you had an ectopic Caz....but I'm sure the ladies really appreciate your insight and advice. Hope you have a sticky beanie very soon.

sending out lots of positive :dust: to you all
xx


----------



## SBB

Thanks Britt hun I hope so :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

sbb i think yours will just be setteling in hun when do you have a scan xx :) xx


----------



## babyloulou

Britt- no my FS said IUI wouldn't work and is not an option for us- not sure why!? He has even said normal IVF would be no good- we'd have to have IVF with ICSI!


----------



## caz & bob

really tierd carnt wait to get in the bath and chill just wait for me son to get in from playing out first xx :) xx


----------



## SBB

caz & bob said:


> sbb i think yours will just be setteling in hun when do you have a scan xx :) xx

They're giving me an early scan at 6 weeks, so in 2 weeks... 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

ho well fx its ok hun it might just be nothing that blood it might be old blood xx :) xx


----------



## helen1234

:wave: i'm a returner clomid club member and after 3 cycles trying on my own, i'm back on the dreaded clomid lol, i already have a son who was 6 cycle success. and i have 3 more cycles of clomid before i go back to the docs for the next step.

i suffer from very long cycles my last one 49 days.

good luck to everyone


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Caz, Britt everyone else.....Thanks for all your love and support. You girls really really keep me sane!

Thanks Caz also for telling us what your experience was like with yr ectopic. Must be hard so thank you so much xxx

The bean, now named Pickle.....Is makin my tummy so bloated tonight xxx

Hi Helen - FX you get another BFP soon hun xxx


----------



## caz & bob

its ok hun hi helen fx for you hun just got out the bath love my baths me xx :) xx


----------



## kelly brown

i am off for a hot bubbley bath to lol xx


----------



## caz & bob

dont blame you hun you carnt beat a nice bath night girls cy all tomorrow xx :) xx


----------



## kelly brown

night mate xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - 

britt - I am trying to do it everyother day but we have done it for the past 2 days already.....I will see if I can keep my dh at bay tonight...hahahha, problem is I dont mind having a fun roll in the sack either so not having much will power on that. I just hope we can keep it up...hahahaha, btw did you see my post about the vitamins?

sbb- sorry to hear that but I must say that my girlfriend who is about 7 months and she spotted heavily for almost 3 weeks. She is doing fine, so I hope that helps to put your mind at ease.

Ollie - I hope you are doing well...are you still having pain?

caz - how is the preseed working for you??? I think we might try and use some this month also!


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome back helen! Caz - i just read about your ectopic..I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## SBB

Night caz :) 

Thanks ttc that's reassuring, I hope that's all it is... :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> Britt- no my FS said IUI wouldn't work and is not an option for us- not sure why!? He has even said normal IVF would be no good- we'd have to have IVF with ICSI!

oh my goodness hon, I cant believe it....thats too bad there arent some other options, are you able to ovulate? not sure why he would say the others are not even an option...interesting....please excuse my ignorance but what is ICSI?

TTC117- yes thanks so much for the info on the vitamins, I am going to get DH in tip top shape yet :winkwink: surprised the FS wouldnt suggest ways to improve DH's sperm, all he said to him was please give up your occasional cigar until your wife is pregnant...lol

:hugs:to the rest of you girls, must get some work done now


----------



## babyloulou

Britt- no I don't ovulate on my own. I ovulated on my first two cycles if clomid- but then not on the last cycle. Those two months were the first time I have seen any sign of ovulation in 5 years of charting. ICSI is were they cut the tails off the sperm and inject the head straight into the egg before ivf. It's for when there are sperm issues too- it's about twice as expensive too!


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow loulou - that icsi sounds like it is full proof huh? Well I am praying for you bfp...you deserve it....


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> Britt- no I don't ovulate on my own. I ovulated on my first two cycles if clomid- but then not on the last cycle. Those two months were the first time I have seen any sign of ovulation in 5 years of charting. ICSI is were they cut the tails off the sperm and inject the head straight into the egg before ivf. It's for when there are sperm issues too- it's about twice as expensive too!

oh babe...:hugs: I see by your ages you still have lots of time, i have no doubt it will work out for you as complicated as it does sound- hopefully very soon though!! You never know, you hear a bunch of stories (even a friend I know) have a doctor tell them there is no way they will conceive naturally and bamb it happends!! 
I think all of us on this thread are going to appreciate those beautiful babies when we get them all the more.

:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

I think it has the same success rate as normal ivf- but I suppose most couples that have it have more severe issues than those that can have normal ivf so having the same success rate is a good achievement. I just really hope we don't have to resort to it at about 4 grand a go! X


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Britt- I hope we all get our bfps! This could become a bump thread then  x


----------



## helen1234

babylou, i'm roughly the same cd as you, i' an ex derbyshire lass too :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Helen- I think I've seen your siggy before- are you on the softcups thread too? What cycle of clomid are you on? Where in derbyshire are you from? X


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> Thanks Britt- I hope we all get our bfps! This could become a bump thread then  x

I would love that hon!!

I know what you mean about the costs...crazy hey?...I think I heard its $10,000 for regular IVF here (but you get 3 tries) however, I need to find out for sure- we too are desperately hoping to conceive before that.


----------



## babyloulou

It's scary isn't it! I try not to think about beyond Clomid if I'm honest!


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey ladies!! Hows everyone doing today?? Im all in a good mood dunno why lol. I ordered softcups last night and they have been shipped out so gonna give those a try weeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## babyloulou

They're really good Sonya! The best thing about them is the 'no leakage' thing after sex. Everything is held in!


----------



## sonyabazonya

I think im going to practice with water first to see how they work lol


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha! Water would go everywhere!!!!!!!! :-D

Well girls I am in the waiting room at the hospital to see the F.S. Always have to wait for ages! I am hoping and praying he doubles me up as I have already took my first 100mg last night!


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh good luck loulou. 

well I have started spotting and cramping so I think CD1 either today or tomorrow. WOO!! Funny isn't it, 2 weeks ago I was spotting and cramping and that induced absolute terror, and yet a short time later and the same process is bringing me joy. Sigh.... so complicated being a girl....


----------



## sonyabazonya

Aww dragon mummy, at least you're in good spirits about it! My little brother (3 yrs old) asked me yesterday why im sad! I hadnt even realised that i myself was upset, i asked oh if its that obvious and looked like he was going to cry and said yes. funny how you can pretend to be all tough and brave to yourself but everyone else sees how much of a toll its taking on you.


----------



## sonyabazonya

Oh Loulou good luck at your F/S appointment!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

3 year olds are just psychic witch people i think. My wee man is 3 and for the last few weeks he has been very whiny and clingy but is fine again now. They just KNOW when stuff is wrong. And before I got my bfp he pointed at me and told me there was a baby in my tummy. He's not mentioned it since the mc. WIZARDRY!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Lou Lou! Good luck with your f/s honey! Hope he sets you on a fab new plan of action!

Hi Dragon - Good news on AF arriving soon!

Hey Sonya - How you doing honey?? Just wanted to send you a mega big hug xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Thanks hun xxx much appreciated!!!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls- finished my appointment. He has put me on 100mg for 4 months. He only wants me to do a 21 day test for the first month to see how I respond- he doesn't think I'll have to do anymore cd21s after the first month.

He brought up my OH's sperm results again though- he said the difference between the first and second test was so massive that he wants OH to do another test ASAP. If it comes back near the second results then we're fine to carry on- if they are rubbish againlike the first test then he will tell us to stop clomid and refer us straight for IVF!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooh crikey Lou! OH had best get busy then! Hope they are as good as the last one were.

Do you know how long your waiting list is for IVF??? Fingers crossed you wont need it and the 100 dose does its job xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

ooooooooo Lou i hope everything works out just the way you want it to hun xxxx How do you feel about having IVF?


----------



## babyloulou

I think it's about a year. I think we'd go private though to be honest! Ellen do you remember what your OH's sperm results were? I've got a copy of OH's two tests now- would be interested in what yours were with you getting your BFP x


----------



## Rudeollie

Sorry Lou we didnt get a copy but I know his morph was 3% and he got it upto 7% within about 6 months.........Have to say I dont blame you on going private. Its such a long time to wait on top of your natural ttc time. 

Im pretty sure if you search around on here there is a really good thread on sperm results for you to compare to xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Woo cd1!!!!


----------



## sonyabazonya

Lots of us are all around the same day this month! so cool!!! Its like our hormones are regulating throught the internet lololol


----------



## babyloulou

That makes me feel good ellen- my oh's morphology went from 
7 to 14 and his motility went from 3 to 26. So that doesn't seem so bad now!


----------



## DragonMummy

Gah just wrote a really long and involved reply but my netbook crashed. Grrrrr.....

Anywho I said something about online pheromones (it was really funny and insightful) and offered up some love to Lou and hoped that her CD21 scan revealed ovaries like a bunch of grapes with 2 or 3 gorgeous, plump follies.


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Lou glad I could cheer things up a bit for you :hugs:

Dragon....Sorry you lost your post honey, nothing worse when your getting really stuck in is there :growlmad:


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> That makes me feel good ellen- my oh's morphology went from
> 7 to 14 and his motility went from 3 to 26. So that doesn't seem so bad now!

Hi Babylou,
great news on the results- can you share what your OH did to improve his sperm results? that does seem like a drastic difference, and a morphology of 14% is great and considered normal (my DH came back at 9%)
Rudeollie, i know your OH's werent as high but they definitely improved, almost doubled- did he do anything in particular to improve his results?
thx ladies
:hugs:


----------



## sonyabazonya

oooooooo online pheremonies wee thats cool :D I hear beets strengthen the endometrium sooo ladies stock up!


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl:


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies how are we all? 

Ollie you feeling ok?

Loulou glad your appointment went ok today and he did what you wanted him to do. If you look back a few posts my OH sperm results are there hun 3 different lots of results. If thats any help for you.
Could you tell us what your OH has done to make his sperm better? im trying to get my OH to change his diet and give up smoking but no joy as yet lol.

Still ovulation form me, done some opks and theres a faint line but its not getting any darker. But the nurse did say i should ovulate on friday which i dont want as i have alot on tomorrow and my brothers wedding on saturday..... argh stress lol.

Hope everyone is alright.

Back on monday see ya all then. No bfps with out me lol x


----------



## Rudeollie

Im not too bad Vicky...Bit emotional today Crying hysterically at silly things!

Have a FAB time at the wedding..Plenty of drinkies ok??? Need someone drinking for me x

Britt - I typed a HUGE message over sperm hahah Lost it and then cried for 1/2 an hour.
Let me get my strength back and I'll send it again xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Britt and vicky- my oh cut out baths, alcohol andcaffeine. He started wellman vits, selenium and zinc. He eats better and includes plenty of spinach. He also started a fitness club thingymijig which he does 4 times a week! He's a bloody miracle worker!


----------



## DragonMummy

Vicky if your OH is tricky, Bassetts do a vitamin C with zinc chewy vitamin. They taste like sweeties and helped get DH's morphology from 6% to 10%. Clearing the guys out every other day improves quality too so if youre not dtd, try and encourage him to, er, "clear the backlog" while he's in the shower x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Lou - What I was trying to say before stupid pc made me :cry:


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Hi Everyone
Sounds like your FS was really positive Lou and I am jealous that your all synched up with your cycles good luck to everyone this month.
Sonya so sorry it wasnt your month last month but really hope it works this time for you 
xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

awwwwwwwwww this thread has gotten so long, i was just looking back to see when i joined its on page 176 i think. Loulou remember when Laura got her bfp? shes almost halfway done now!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how is evereyone im fine used the preseed againe is great hb loves it he wants me to use it againe to night what do you think girls ttc i would get some if i was you i love it xx :) xx


----------



## babyloulou

I know Sonya- I saw her pop up on another thread the other day! I couldn't believe it! X


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Hi Caz
I am fine hope you ovulate soon and the pre seed works.
x


----------



## sonyabazonya

Does anyone know the success rate of the softcups?


----------



## babyloulou

I use them sonya. Theres a thread called The Softcup Testing thread. They list bfps on the first page x


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hi ladies! Well i have got my first appointment with FS on monday at 6.20pm i'm so nerves and excited at the same time. 
What do they do there on your first appointment?? I got AF yesterday so do u think they will put me on clomid right away?? i had a 36day cycle this month and one be4 it was 8 weeks long!! 
thanks :) xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome bec!!!! Good luck with the fs today! 

dragon - good deal on the af....you will be o'ing in no time!!!

loulou - glad your fs appt went well...does he have you taking 50mg in the morning and 50mgs at night or everything at once?

vick - enjoy the wedding, maybe you and oh can make a baby after a few drinks this weekend!

not much going on here, just waiting to o! I am going to start taking my cough medicine tomorrow and am pretty interested in these soft cups, I am going to check them out!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Becki! Great news on the f/s appointment! I doubt he will put you on it for this cycle as on Monday you'll be what, cycle day 6/7???? Ive never seen anyone one clomid on those days tbh! I could be wrong tho xxx


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Oh right! do you think he might give me it ready for my next cycle?? what do they do there tho?? xx


----------



## Britt11

hi girls, hope you are well.
Becci- exciting about your FS apt, I just had mine on Tues- it was awesome!! Yes, he actually put me on a high dose clomid for next cycle and i already O on my own, so i'm sure they will do the same for you. Also they gave us a ton of tests to do which was great and told us of our options and what would likely happen next- was great..let us know how you get on

thanks girls for letting me know how you improved DH's sperm results- really appreciate it, how frustrating Lou that your computer kicked you off after your long type :dohh:
Actually DH and I got into a scrap about TTC yesterday...he seems to be in denial on his sperm results and what the doctor told him and not really thinking its necessary to make changes...needless to say TTC has put a strain these days on our relationship

Vicky- enjoy the wedding!

Dragonmummy- thx for the sperm advice ha ha and congrats on AF??!! seems strange to say :winkwink:


----------



## helen1234

babyloulou said:


> Hi Helen- I think I've seen your siggy before- are you on the softcups thread too? What cycle of clomid are you on? Where in derbyshire are you from? X

i'm always everywhere :haha: so probably on the soft cups,i do use it when i remember lol,

i grew up in selston and then moved to alfreton my mum still lives there, my grnadma lives in coxbennch the otherside of ripley

xx


----------



## Rudeollie

On my very first appointment they took bloods, swabs (Yuck!) and a history of periods ttc etc etc ..............After that I had a internal scan which showed my pcos and then I had a HSG before they gave me the clomid! Its sooooo different everywhere tho. SOme people walk in and get the stuff handed to them on a plate hahaha!

If youve had any tests done before Im sure they'll just set you on a plan for your next cycle! I'll keep my fingers crossed it ends up been a 28 dayer!


----------



## Britt11

helen1234 said:


> babyloulou said:
> 
> 
> Hi Helen- I think I've seen your siggy before- are you on the softcups thread too? What cycle of clomid are you on? Where in derbyshire are you from? X
> 
> i'm always everywhere :haha: so probably on the soft cups,i do use it when i remember lol,
> 
> i grew up in selston and then moved to alfreton my mum still lives there, my grnadma lives in coxbennch the otherside of ripley
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Helen I LOVE your signature!! :happydance: made me smile

cheers,


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls think im going to use my preseed everyday now because im on my fertil period so i am going to use it till i get a + opk and then after think i will be coverd then ho well been really tired this month and hope i get my bfp xx :) xx


----------



## babyloulou

I don't believe it Helen- that's really strange! I grew up in Somercotes- my mum still lives there- just down the road from both your places! I live in Matlock now x

ttcbaby- hmmmmm the FS didn't mention whether to split the dose or not! I took both tablets in one go last night so will probably carry on doin that x


----------



## keepsmiling

hi bec n welcome!!!
i went for my 1st fs appoinment in jan n i had bloods done n swaba and a internal scan andd a hsg dun a few weeks later, n iv got my follow up appoimtns in may n hopin to get clomid, wht can i say to make sure i get it this time, i cnt wait another 4 months to get it lol xx


----------



## caz & bob

becc hi hun fx for you keepsmilling fx for you that you get your clomid xx :) xx


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Hi Lou and Helen 
I know all those places really well I live near Ashby de la Zouch in Leicestershire but have a friend who lives in Pinxton.I am a pharma rep and used to cover Derbyshire so spent most of my time lurking round there.What a small world .
x


----------



## DragonMummy

Becci_Boo86 said:


> Hi ladies! Well i have got my first appointment with FS on monday at 6.20pm i'm so nerves and excited at the same time.
> What do they do there on your first appointment?? I got AF yesterday so do u think they will put me on clomid right away?? i had a 36day cycle this month and one be4 it was 8 weeks long!!
> thanks :) xx


Hi hun, long time no see. Have you had trans vag US and HSG yet? If not they will arrange for you to have that, together with 21day bloods and SA if they've not been done (although they accept that 21days aren't always possible with pcos - mine never materialised!). Mine sorted that out then booked me another appointment for 5 months time so do BIM that there is a chance you could get sent away with chuff all. But I guess they get a LOT of fakers and drama queens so a bit of a wait weeds them out so us gals that need it can get to the front of the clomid queue!

I think in the US they give clomid out more quickly as people are paying for it but over here it would be daft to prescribe it without checking the tubes are all clear first, hence the HSG.


----------



## DragonMummy

Just got back from a 5 mile walk with a friend. Need to lose some weight badly so if I am not going to eat less then I will just have to move more. Did 3 miles with the buggy yesterday and still not really recovered from 2 hours solid boogying on saturday night for my birthday! Am feeling virtuous!


----------



## helen1234

babyloulou said:


> I don't believe it Helen- that's really strange! I grew up in Somercotes- my mum still lives there- just down the road from both your places! I live in Matlock now x
> 
> ttcbaby- hmmmmm the FS didn't mention whether to split the dose or not! I took both tablets in one go last night so will probably carry on doin that x

oh my what a small world. 

i lived in somercotes for 2 yrs when i was 18 when i had my daughter. i lived on a street called parkside, and used to ride my horse at riddings show. 

i love matlock when i go up see my mum we always go for fish n chips at matlock go in the penny arcades lol.

awwwww hope you get your bfp soon, :dust:

i officially hate clomid lol, it really messes with my head giving me strange headaches and drepressing thoughts. :sad1:


----------



## caz & bob

i love walking it keeps you fit im starting bck the gym tomorrow i carnt wait i need to loose some to im 12 stone i need to loose another 2 or 3 stone il be happy then xx;) xx


----------



## DragonMummy

mine is creeping up to 13 stone Caz, am in horrible denial! Anywho, I am moving again now. Am going to start riding again and dust off my wii fit... Am so disgustingly unfit...


----------



## DragonMummy

Clairy isn't that where Adrian Mole is from?


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

DragonMummy said:


> Clairy isn't that where Adrian Mole is from?

I am not sure but my boss goes kayaking with the authors husband if that s a claim to fame


----------



## DragonMummy

nice. i like that.


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Its ok but they own quite a seedy pub and he keeps taking us theres for team meetings not so nice


----------



## ttcbaby117

becci - when i went they did an hsg and scan. They also tested dh sperm count. They didnt do to much blood work on me...not that i remember anyways. Then after they saw my tubes were clear then gave me clomid. 

britt- yeah this ttc does take a toll on a otherwise healthy relationship. Your dh might just feel a bit insecure about his results...men sometimes dont like to deal with things like this, like it affects their manhood or something. Maybe just give him sometime to swallow that pill first. Us women, well, we deal with it sooooo much better.......

dragon - good for you on the excersise bit. I try to get to the gym at least 1 hour a day....though I cut it short today. I had some weird af cramps which is weird for me at this time of my cycle. So i jumped off the tread mill and went home...then of course my nerves got the best of me.....I am here now and not having anymore pain but I do feel slightly anxious...does anyone know if this is a side effect of the clomid....I hate the feeling of anxiety!!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

you will soon get it off you hun you feel better when training dont you xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

TTC if I lived where you live Id exercise EVERYDAY! Hahaha Bliss in the sunshine! xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha, yeah it is really beautiful here today also....i went to the beach this morning and had a walk...but today on the treadmill was weird...I have never had pain so sharp but then brief like that.....Does clomid cause anxiety cuz i am really feeling anxious.


----------



## Rudeollie

Its probably ov getting ready honey. It could come and go over the next few days Im afraid.........You can take any baby safe painkillers with it tho 

Clomid makes some anxious and some depressed too. It might not be every month tho xx


----------



## helen1234

ttcbaby117 said:


> hahaha, yeah it is really beautiful here today also....i went to the beach this morning and had a walk...but today on the treadmill was weird...I have never had pain so sharp but then brief like that.....Does clomid cause anxiety cuz i am really feeling anxious.

i get bad pains too with clomid its quite common,

i get hit with terrible anxiety luckily i hide it quite well, i feel like i've been hit wth a huge bill or something and start over analysing what people are thinking of me. it passes after ovulation though.

xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks ladies, I feel much better now....I didnt have these feelings last month....Actually I havent had such bad anxiety since I was going through my divorce 5 years ago....WOW!!!!

Well I guess on the up side this means my ov is close...I guess i will start my cough medicine tomorrow...and maybe some preseed...hahaha

caz - are you going to start bding everyday now? i was thinking of doing the same...we didnt bd last night but will do tonight and then maybe take off tomorrow and then do it every night after that till ov is confirmed!


----------



## caz & bob

ttc ye hun im going to do it evernight now tilli have ovulated then i will do it day after ovulation to then i no i will be coverd then xx :) xx night girls


----------



## lisaf

hey gals, been lurking a little.
Ran into an issue with my Clomid though. I've forgotten to take it 2 times now!
First night I was supposed to take it, I forgot, took it at 6:30am as soon as I got up and realized I'd forgotten. I took my next dose at night as usual, around 10pm. Then last night, I forgot again!!! I took it this morning and will take the evening dose also.

I switched to taking the pills at night so I would remember. :dohh:

Any idea how badly this will mess things up? I'm on 50mg, this is my 4th cycle, ovulated each time.


----------



## babyloulou

I used to horseride at birchwood riding centre Helen and often on Riddings Park- how old are you?


----------



## kcw81

hey guys I haven't posted for a while. I got my positive OPK yesterday early in the AM and was really excited as I have not ovulated this early in my cycle in forever! What does everyone think about working out and jogging and such while BDing and TTC? Do you all try to cut down on the extra activity so as to avoid shaking out the spermies? I know that sounds silly but I wonder.

Lisa F- I saw your question about clomid missing a dose, I think you better ask your doc. I think you aren't supposed to take double dose on the same day but since you are only 50mg it seems like to me you would be okay. I would ask!


----------



## ttcbaby117

kcw - congrats on the ov'ing...I do tone down my workouts a bit during my tww but not before that. I dont life heavy weights and I track my heart rate. I dont think the spermies will fall out unless you jump up right after bding and start a workout. Try to lay down for about 1/2 hour after bding so the spermies can get up into the uterus.


----------



## kcw81

thanks ttc - I do lay down, actually I lay there for an hour! I always think about how during ovulation time you want your spermies to be able to swim up and make it to meet the egg and fertilize and I always kind of wonder if running and walking around alot disrupts that process at all. I know they say there is no way that it does but I still worry!


----------



## lisaf

So for some reason I got curious and pulled out my original hiring packet from my current job. We had this great insurance plan that just got too expensive for us to keep.

Sure enough, on that plan, infertility services would have been covered 50%. :( We got rid of that plan in January of 2009, so I wouldn't have even known I had fertility issues at that point and wouldn't have had a chance to get much testing done anyway... its just such a bummer that we had to get rid of that plan.


----------



## lisaf

kcw81 said:


> Lisa F- I saw your question about clomid missing a dose, I think you better ask your doc. I think you aren't supposed to take double dose on the same day but since you are only 50mg it seems like to me you would be okay. I would ask!

I am pouting right now and don't want to call my doctor. After my appointment with him on Tuesday, I found out that he wouldn't have forced me to have my blood taken on 5dpo... which is not what the nurses told me when I asked them to check with him. I feel like the nurses do not communicate well with them. In fact, he indicated he would have had me stop at the 3rd round for a break - yet the nurse checked with him and told me he said to go ahead with my 4th round. So either he's losing it, or the nurses cannot take a message or relay information correctly. So... yeah, lol I don't want to call to find out what they say about the missed doses.


----------



## kcw81

sorry lisa F ! your docs and nurses communcation abilities suck. I googled it, so thats where I read that you shouldnt double up on the same day - but I led to my own conclusion that since you are only at the 50mg and plus it was early in the AM spaced out to the next one at night, you would be fine. They said if you missed a dose then okay just miss it and take the next day on schedule. I don't know how that would still work for a person with one day missing.


----------



## lisaf

kcw81 said:


> sorry lisa F ! your docs and nurses communcation abilities suck. I googled it, so thats where I read that you shouldnt double up on the same day - but I led to my own conclusion that since you are only at the 50mg and plus it was early in the AM spaced out to the next one at night, you would be fine. They said if you missed a dose then okay just miss it and take the next day on schedule. I don't know how that would still work for a person with one day missing.

I'm figuring I'll be fine because they are spaced out and I am taking a low dose. Heck, my progesterone was low on this last cycle, so if what I'm doing counts as doubling up, maybe it will help! Lol! I'm just worried because I did it twice now. :dohh: Can you tell how unexcited I am for this cycle? Feel like its my last chance since I have to take a break after it and I don't think I can even hope that I'll ovulate on my own without clomid.


----------



## sonyabazonya

Good morning ladies, hows we all doing? xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Sonya! Doing ok over here......How are you?? xxx


----------



## SBB

Morning ladies :D 

I wasn't on yesterday much as my sis was here and she could see my comp screen so had to stay away! 

How is everyone today? Any news/updates? 

x x x


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> thanks ttc - I do lay down, actually I lay there for an hour! I always think about how during ovulation time you want your spermies to be able to swim up and make it to meet the egg and fertilize and I always kind of wonder if running and walking around alot disrupts that process at all. I know they say there is no way that it does but I still worry!

I would probably take it easy on the exercise during the 2ww.. 

Also, after your OH has 'released' his :spermy: - if you orgasm, your cervix sucks up the sperm, check out this video of what it does. So if you don't get the big O through sex, get OH to help afterwards, or do a bit of DIY once he's gone to 'clean up' or whatever :D 
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...-orgasm-can-help-ttc-warning-graphic-lol.html

:D

x x x


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hi ollie, Im doing good today. How are you both feeling?


----------



## Rudeollie

Had horrid nightmares last night.......Werewolves! Very odd as that was the ONE things that could frighten the jeepers out of me when I was little hahaha

Been awake since 5 waiting for one to come get me hahaha!

Glad you are ok....SBB how are you feeling?? Slightly randy with that post you just out up hahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> Glad you are ok....SBB how are you feeling?? Slightly randy with that post you just out up hahaha xxx

:rofl: defo not feeling randy lol, just thought it's quite helpful :haha: 

I'm ok today, upset tummy again today :( but ok apart from that.. 

That sounds like a horrible dream, scary! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww no. Poor tum xxx Is it wind??? Ive been sooo bad recently! Very embarassing hahaha

It was a really nasty dream.....I was hiding and watching them all attacking people, and then they TURNED.And came for me.......Thats when I woke up!


----------



## SBB

Lol yeh I have got a bit of wind :blush: 

Ooh that dream sounds horrible... I always have really vivid dreams.. 
Well don't worry hun they're not going to get you! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

It was it was nasty! Very gruesome in the depths of my mind!

Just had a shower and suprising (or worryingly!) by boobs didnt hurt! Thought they would have....Hmmmmm.........

Just chilling out now watching He's just not that into you. Seems good! x


----------



## SBB

Are you off work then? Wish I was... Although I work at home and I've done nothing the last few days :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Im lucky enough to be able to work p/t now thanks to DH. When we moved areas I left my job as we knew we'd be starting a family......That was 3years ago, thanks to pcos! hahaha So I had to find myself something to stop me going crazy loco!

I soooo couldnt work from home! I'd get nothing done! Hahaha xxx Well done you ! x


----------



## SBB

Lol I don't get anything done! 

I am relying on lottery win so I don't have to work :D 

x x x


----------



## sonyabazonya

hahahahahaha fingers x'd we both win, the idea of lolling about all day is soooooooooooo appealing!!! im such a lazy toad!


----------



## Rudeollie

Ahhh haaa I see! Hahaha Man I would love to live the lottery too tho! Preferablly before bubs comes so we could move house! Want to be closer to my family rather than DH's. x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls- I have taken the day off work today- ibarely slept last night cos of the f***ing Clomid! So I just decided to throw a sicky!


----------



## sonyabazonya

LOLOLOL I was just talking to my mum about being politicaly correct when telling dh that im sick of his!!!


----------



## sonyabazonya

why hadnt you slept?


----------



## SBB

sonyabazonya said:


> hahahahahaha fingers x'd we both win, the idea of lolling about all day is soooooooooooo appealing!!! im such a lazy toad!

I _suppose_ I could share a jackpot with you :D 

This weather is just so gorgeous at the moment I could lie around by a pool all day :shipw:

x x x


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Morning girls- I have taken the day off work today- ibarely slept last night cos of the f***ing Clomid! So I just decided to throw a sicky!

:( hun hope you have a nice relaxing day today - lay outside in the sunshine :D 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I never sleep during the 5 days of clomid Sonya- it gives me awful insomnia!

Thanks SBB- I might just do that!


----------



## todteach

I'm starting my first round of clomid today, 50 mg day 3 to 7.


----------



## babyloulou

Welcome and good luck todteach! There's great support on here. I love your profile piccy- I have a chocolate labrador too- he is 4 now but I remember when he was little like yours xx


----------



## SBB

Good luck todteach! And yes v cute dog - I saw 3 choccie labs yesterday and I want one!! 


x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Good on you Lou! Get chlling out today and catch up on some zzzz's! Get you ready for the weekend!

Sonya - I love his family to bits but we only live near his m & d and they are getting on and cant help out much once bubs arrives. I think been nearer my fam would greatly work in our favour. Besides I want out little ones to grow up with my cousins little ones xxx

Hey Todteach! Good luck on your first round xx OMG your pup is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## sonyabazonya

Aww loulou how wretched!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx Do you have insomnia during the day as well? Maybe you could sleep all day today?

Hi TT welcome!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I might change my rubbish profile pic to one of my dogs! I never thought of that- I have never put up of myself because I daren't with working in a secondary school! Imagine if I got recognised by a pupil!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes sonya- I just don't sleep for 5 days at all! I had it the first two cycles too- but then last cycle I didn't and that cycle didn't work so maybe it's a good sign again!


----------



## todteach

Thank you. She just turned a year on Sunday. Old profile pic. I should update that photo. Our wee girl has turned into a real suckie bear.


----------



## Rudeollie

Woo hoo Lou that sounds like a positive thing this month! Here's to not sleeping! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

They're gorgeous aren't they!!! Our chocolate lab is a proper spoilt brat! A right Mummys Boy!


----------



## babyloulou

Rudeollie said:


> Woo hoo Lou that sounds like a positive thing this month! Here's to not sleeping! xxx

Thanks Ellen!! I'm still holding out hope of being your bump buddy! X


----------



## Rudeollie

Me too Lou! Really hope you nail it this cycle honey xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Afternoon all, hope youre all marvellous. CD2 so clomid down the hatch. Last cycle I took it at night time but this time I am so enthusiastic to get started again that I necked it with my morning brew! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Nice one Dragon! Ive always taken it during the day and never had any problems, a few things but nothing major! Hope its the same for you xxx


----------



## SBB

DragonMummy said:


> Afternoon all, hope youre all marvellous. CD2 so clomid down the hatch. Last cycle I took it at night time but this time I am so enthusiastic to get started again that I necked it with my morning brew! :rofl:

Yuck that sounds horrible!! You're meant to have biscuits with tea :rofl: 

Hope it's your month hun x x x


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon all, hope youre all marvellous. CD2 so clomid down the hatch. Last cycle I took it at night time but this time I am so enthusiastic to get started again that I necked it with my morning brew! :rofl:
> 
> Yuck that sounds horrible!! You're meant to have biscuits with tea :rofl:
> 
> Hope it's your month hun x x xClick to expand...

yeah don't think they are the ideal things for dunking Dragon!! X


----------



## Rudeollie

Urgh I thinking about my dunked digestives from the other day now! (shivers at the thought!) Hahaha


----------



## babyloulou

Rudeollie said:


> Urgh I thinking about my dunked digestives from the other day now! (shivers at the thought!) Hahaha

:haha: soggy biscuits! Yuck! :haha:


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Hi Todteach
Your pics beautiful we have an ancient chocolate lab and it brings back happy memories
Good luck with the clomid
x


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh please, it's me.... The digestives followed en masse! Am all pre-mental so biscuits are essential!


----------



## babyloulou

That makes your morning cuppa sound much tastier! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsChambers

Aw and I thought we were going to by cycle day buddies this month Dragon Mummy as been waiting for my Provera to kick in but am still waiting. I just want to get on with this now. will be keeping my fingers crossed for you this cycle x


----------



## DragonMummy

MrsChambers said:


> Aw and I thought we were going to by cycle day buddies this month Dragon Mummy as been waiting for my Provera to kick in but am still waiting. I just want to get on with this now. will be keeping my fingers crossed for you this cycle x

Oh bugger! How long has it taken so far? I took my last one on Monday and came on yesterday which seemed exceptionally quick to me! Only 3 days.


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies,

I'm still stalking you all daily but nothing much to report as I'm still waiting for this cycle to end before I can start my first round of clomid. Hopefully somewhere around Wed/thurs of next week. Nervous but excited as I will actually feel I am back in the game with clomid on my side.
Good Luck to you all for this cycle xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies!!!!

sbb - about this orgasm after dh....how do have that without all the spermies falling out...I dont have soft cups...again that whole living on a small island thing.

Ollie - nice chart, I have taken to stalking you and sbb's chart and envying them....hahaha

loulou- sorry about not sleeping....I dont sleep while I am on the clomid either...so I too am hoping it is a good sign.

tt - welcome and good luck with the clomid

clairy - how are you today hun, i see you are 7 dpo...when will you start testing?

dragon - wooohooo congrats on getting on with the clomid.

mrsphy - welcome to this forum.

well I am home today like you loulou, though I am doing work...ugh...but not for long today. I have felt like just vegging out as well...dtd this morning and I feel the need to stay on my back to give those spermies the opportunity to get to my eggie!!!!


----------



## MrsChambers

DragonMummy said:


> MrsChambers said:
> 
> 
> Aw and I thought we were going to by cycle day buddies this month Dragon Mummy as been waiting for my Provera to kick in but am still waiting. I just want to get on with this now. will be keeping my fingers crossed for you this cycle x
> 
> Oh bugger! How long has it taken so far? I took my last one on Monday and came on yesterday which seemed exceptionally quick to me! Only 3 days.Click to expand...

I took my last one on Sunday so now it is 5 days! I guess am more wary with it being my first cycle. :growlmad:


----------



## Kay-cee

My cousin got a positive with her within 4 weeks and so did 3 of her friends, i was thinking of maybe trying her services also, as i cant find anyone else that has anything that makes me want to trust them (trust issues lol) Does she seem genuine enough ? xx


----------



## Rudeollie

TTC you can stalk me anytime honey xxx


----------



## Beccaface

Hiya guys. 
What do you have to do to be on Clomid?
xxx


----------



## Kay-cee

Hi ladies, 

I'm not on clomid yet but waiting to see if i should be put on it have high prolactin and lh and it seems they just dont know whats happeneing, Has clomid been succesful for any of you ladies or are the symptoms of taking it terrible or ok? quite nervous but willing to try anything to get that positive! :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

Beccaface said:


> Hiya guys.
> What do you have to do to be on Clomid?
> xxx

no ovulation or if you ovulate some doctors will give and some wont im on it because i have one tube so he give it me so i will prduce more eggs hi girls how are we all today i carnt wait to ovulat now xx :) xx


----------



## lisaf

Anyone else get all depressed during the 2nd week of their cycle? I'm starting to suspect its the Clomid, but darnit I just feel so down this time every cycle... like there's no chance it will work.

Just heard from a friend of mine who has long cycles but isn't on Clomid.. her 5dpo progesterone was 15.5 (USA measurements)... makes my 6.5 look even punier in comparison, and I'm the one on Clomid. Feel like there's no chance of pregnancy this cycle.


----------



## babyloulou

I feel very depressed on Clomid Lisa- it makes me feel awful!


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> I feel very depressed on Clomid Lisa- it makes me feel awful!

At least I'm not alone in that side effect! It doesn't help any that I went off my regular antidepressants back in Sept when we started trying.


----------



## babyloulou

Yes that's bound to make you feel even worse Lisa :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh I am sorry Lisa...have you ever thought of trying maca...i am taking it and I seem to not have the depression. Might be something to try.


----------



## caz & bob

its made me tierd this month clomid xx :) xx


----------



## Britt11

hey girls, every time I go to log on and read your updates- i get a work project.
Anyway, how are you all doing, i hope very well? 
Caz I see you are on CD14, any sign of O soon??
Lisa- when I read up on Clomid, one of the side-effects was mood swings and depression as well I believe. I was actually very sad when I was on it (CD5-9) come to think of it and quite depressed, i broke down crying in front of DH one night over something trivial. I do feel fine though in the last couple of days:hugs:
As for me, the biggest shocker yet,I got a big fat positive OPK today!! I took Clomid pretty late, CD5-9 and normally I O on CD15, so i was prepared to O later based on what I have read.
So I guess I will likely Ovulate CD14 (tomorrow) so one day early! 
Oh and I have a wickedd headache today for some reason...strange?.....and heaviness in my ovary area....so I guess things are happening.
Now to get after DH for some action...ha ha
:hugs:


----------



## SBB

ttcbaby117 said:


> sbb - about this orgasm after dh....how do have that without all the spermies falling out...I dont have soft cups...again that whole living on a small island thing.

You'll have to do it with your legs in the air :rofl: 

Or maybe on your back with your bum propped up on a pillow!

x x x


----------



## SBB

Woohoo Britt glad you are about to OV! 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

well last month i o on cd15 but before that it was cd 14 so i done a test today not there yet does it make you ovulat later clomid xx :) xx


----------



## babyloulou

It can do Caz. I ovulated on CD14 the first cycle, CD18 the second cycle and if i did ovulate in the third cycle then it was CD26 (not sure whether it actually happened)


----------



## caz & bob

i thourght it did well i will just have to keep testing it a good job i have got a lot of opks in it haha xx :) xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb - OMG, I am laughing so hard right now....not sure I can pull that off....to much concentration...hahaha...in fact I cant even imagine how I could!!!!!

Great news britt!!!! I am hoping I will in the next few days, i am feeling crampy and my temp is low, which usually happens a few days before I o. Also, I have been having stabbing pains in my (.)(.)...which usually tells me that O is coming! I usually o around cd 14 but last month on clomid I didnt till cd 18.


----------



## caz & bob

hate this wait for o night girls xx :) xx


----------



## helen1234

babyloulou said:


> I used to horseride at birchwood riding centre Helen and often on Riddings Park- how old are you?

i'm 33, i used to ride and work at the parkside stables in the 80's and 90's till i got my own horse but sold her in 1999.


----------



## babyloulou

I'm 30- so we're not far off each other- I wonder if we ever met!! Spooky!!


----------



## helen1234

Kay-cee said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm not on clomid yet but waiting to see if i should be put on it have high prolactin and lh and it seems they just dont know whats happeneing, Has clomid been succesful for any of you ladies or are the symptoms of taking it terrible or ok? quite nervous but willing to try anything to get that positive! :happydance:

i suffer with high prolactin although the last test i had it had come down.

i had my qt son on the 6th clomid attempt,

i'm here for clomid baby number 2 now


----------



## helen1234

babyloulou said:


> I'm 30- so we're not far off each other- I wonder if we ever met!! Spooky!!

you may have seen me rinding around when i was 16ish, i had a crazy grey mare that liked to stand in her back legs alot :rofl:


----------



## yomo

mrphyemma said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm still stalking you all daily but nothing much to report as I'm still waiting for this cycle to end before I can start my first round of clomid. Hopefully somewhere around Wed/thurs of next week. Nervous but excited as I will actually feel I am back in the game with clomid on my side.
> Good Luck to you all for this cycle xx

Hi, 

I am due to start Clomid on Thursday maybe we could support each other in our journey. xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hello my chick a dees! Lots of horsey gabble on here this evening! Nieeeeghh!!! xxx

Well Caz - Still enjoying the Preseed?? Hehehe 

My knockers are killing me tonight........And Ive got some odd acne thing started today on my cheeks. Must be baby throwing me some more hormones hey??

Any nice plans this sunny weekend??? Apart from some bd'ing???


----------



## NurseKel

Hey there ladies! Just keeping up as usual.
Ollie, how are you and the bean?


----------



## Rudeollie

NurseKel said:


> Hey there ladies! Just keeping up as usual.
> Ollie, how are you and the bean?

Hey Kel - Great to see you on here honey xxx:thumbup:

Me and bean are doing well. Got my scan May 4th and 1st midwife app on May 14th so we are full steam ahead! :happydance:

Boobs are KILLIN tonight tho....Ive already had to buy some sleep bras to help me get through the night! Im only 4+5!!!!!!!!

How you and bump??? xxx:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Kel- lovely to see you on here with your beautiful advancing ticker! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Britt11

:hug:


ttcbaby117 said:


> sbb - OMG, I am laughing so hard right now....not sure I can pull that off....to much concentration...hahaha...in fact I cant even imagine how I could!!!!!
> 
> Great news britt!!!! I am hoping I will in the next few days, i am feeling crampy and my temp is low, which usually happens a few days before I o. Also, I have been having stabbing pains in my (.)(.)...which usually tells me that O is coming! I usually o around cd 14 but last month on clomid I didnt till cd 18.

Oh my gosh TTC, I had stabbing pains in my left boob yesterday, I was like what the heck?? and then got the +ve opk today....so you should be very soon. Wondering if I have already O'd though as I am really really hot, and temp is up and it was actually a bit high this morning....hopefully the egg is either still around or not set to drop until tomorrow!!

Caz- I have my fx'd for you that you O soon, bet you will in the next day or couple of days :hugs:

Yomo- good luck with your first Clomid cycle, this was my first too...and I am on CD13

Ollie- glad you are feeling well hon, hope the (.)(.)'s arent too sore :)

:hug:


----------



## NurseKel

Ollie, I hear you on the boobs. Mine were killing me in those early weeks. I had to wear sports bras every night or else I'd have been in tears. It has gotten much better now although my boobs are huge and I feel like a milk cow. LOL 
Loulou, I haven't posted in a while but I am keeping up with all my Clomid girls progress.
There isn't much new on my bump front. Last appt I got fussed at for losing weight which I personally don't see as a bad thing...hehehe. My next appt is on May 15th and we will get to know if we are team pink or blue! I can't wait to know so I can start shopping. Wahoo!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Good morning girlies! VERY quiet round these parts today! Is everyone enjoying our lovely sunshine???


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Ol- it's an absolute beautiful day! How are you this morning? X


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Lou! Gorgeous isnt it?? Im gonna slap on the factor 30 soon and catch some rays me thinks!

Im surpisingly well this morning........Which freaks me out a bit hahaha

Hows you?? Any plans today? We've got a big family bbq


----------



## babyloulou

I'm going for a big walk around Chatsworth park with my 2 dogs and my best friend. Hope the sun lasts all afternoon! Oooooo barbecue! Yummy!


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all, hope everyone is well. Had a tough night with little man last night, he had night terrors which are hideous. Basically (for those of you that haven't heard of them because I hadn't!!) they wake up screaming for no reason but theyre pretty much still asleep. Last night he was screaming over and over "i want to go home" no matter how many times I told him we WERE home! He wouldn't be cuddled and just pushed me away which is really hard to cope with when they are that distressed. Eventually he calmed down enough to be cuddled then I managed to rock him back to sleep within a couple of minutes. But we're both knackered now!


----------



## babyloulou

Awww- poor little man !!! And poor you of course!  xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

He's fine now bless him. We went to a party yesterday - my friends 50th. He doesn't often get a late night so that's probably what set him off. He loved the party though and did lots of boogying! He loves to shake his tailfeather...


----------



## ttcbaby117

morninng ladies.. I am sure everyone is out enjoying this wonderful saturday! It is gorgeous here too!!

Britt - My temp didnt spike this morning so I know I didnt O yesterday, but maybe today or tomorrow.....I actually hope I O around cd18 again so if i do get af it wont interfer with my vacation my dh just gave me as a 1 year anniversary present. We are going cruizing!!!!! WOOHOO I cant wait and it will def. help make the 2ww go by. I also told him a little fib.....ooopppsss...I told him I ovulated already to take a bit of the pressure off of him, he has been really stressed this month and it doesnt help things. Of course, now I feel guilty, but I will get over it and hopefully I can give him the bfp and tell him the truth then!

Dragon - So sorry about lil man.....I hope you guys get a nice nap today!

Everyone else, I hope you all have a wonderful day and fx crossed for all those trying to O and all those trying to get that BFP!


----------



## DragonMummy

ttc he ditched naps about a year ago..... woe is indeed me!! He has a witching hour about 1500 where he gets all grumpy because he SHOULD have a nap about 1300-1400. But he won't and I can't force him!


----------



## ttcbaby117

ugh....you poor thing. then it looks like tons of coffee for you today and then early to bed tonight!


----------



## bbdreams

Good morning ladies! How is everyone doing?

I am on day 3 of 100mg of clomid, and the hot flashes have been torture, but I was actually able to sleep very well last night! I am so glad of that because the last round of clomid I was awake for like 5 days straight. Also, my cm is pretty much dried up from three rounds of clomid. I have read about taking tussin and grapefruit juice to help with cm. Does anyone have any other ideas? and how should a person use the tussin?


----------



## ttcbaby117

bbdreams - I am taking tussin I started 4 days after I took my last clomid pill. 10mls 3 times a day. So far my cm has been sporadic so I dunno if it is working. I have not tried the grapefruit juice but might go and buy some today. Do you know how much you are supposed to drink. Also make sure to increase your water intake on the days you take the tussin.


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> morninng ladies.. I am sure everyone is out enjoying this wonderful saturday! It is gorgeous here too!!
> 
> Britt - My temp didnt spike this morning so I know I didnt O yesterday, but maybe today or tomorrow.....I actually hope I O around cd18 again so if i do get af it wont interfer with my vacation my dh just gave me as a 1 year anniversary present. We are going cruizing!!!!! WOOHOO I cant wait and it will def. help make the 2ww go by. I also told him a little fib.....ooopppsss...I told him I ovulated already to take a bit of the pressure off of him, he has been really stressed this month and it doesnt help things. Of course, now I feel guilty, but I will get over it and hopefully I can give him the bfp and tell him the truth then!
> 
> Dragon - So sorry about lil man.....I hope you guys get a nice nap today!
> 
> Everyone else, I hope you all have a wonderful day and fx crossed for all those trying to O and all those trying to get that BFP!

Good morning (or evening depending where you are) lovely ladies:
Hope you are having a fantastic weekend. My w/e has been great so far and I am having a girls night tonight :thumbup:

TTC- I think that is a great approach, I should really do that with DH, I stress him out to no end during O time lol.... I cant believe he got you a cruise!!! How incredibly wonderful! Oh and of course the weather is great there lol...its the Bahamas!!!! :) I'm so jealous, I have never been but DH and I may go for a quick getaway there soon....we can get a direct flight and we have been talking about it for awhile. If we do, you will have to give me good suggestions on where to stay/ and what to do.

As for me, oh no, temp up today quite a bit, so looks like I O'd yesterday :wacko: which is a whole 2 days early!!!! was not expecting that at all and DH really didnt give it a good chance this cycle i dont think....we did manage to BD yesterday and almost 3 days before that...agghh, we may try again today just in case....man I cant believe how quickly O snuck up on me! Really thought it would be later.

anyway, look forward to hearing updates from you lovely ladies
:hugs::kiss:


----------



## babyloulou

I take 35ml 3 x a day of robuttisin. I start it a day or so after the last Clomid pill x


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow loulou - that much? Do you find that dosage is working, cuz I feel totally dried out today. which is weird cuz for the last 2 days I was pretty wet down there. Maybe I should increase?

Britt- Yeah the cruise is going to grand cayman, mexico, and jamaica...He is so sweet to me....I can't believe we have been married for one year. funny though cuz our actual anniversay is on May2nd...but he told me about it early b/c he couldnt keep his excitement contained anymore....hahaha...We are going on the cruise on May8th..I have something to look forward too now.....and hopefully not concentrate to hard on every symptom I can spot......I think West Jet does seasonal direct flights from Toronto. It is not to expensive....We are in grand Bahama Island, which is more of a laid back atmosphere....if you want more of a fast pace, i would recommend Nassau, that is the capital about 1/2 hour plane ride from where I am, 2 totally different islands. Let me know when you decide and I willl hook you up with some great places to go and see!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls done an opk can you tell me what you think ho yes we both enjoy ollie its great we both enjoy it dragonmummy no how you feel love my son used to have them alot there scary xx :) xx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0029.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Britt11

Thanks TTC, actually Westjet flies direct from Calgary to Nassau for seasonal as well- i will definitely ask you for the goods when we decide to go....would be so fun!! Your cruise sounds amazing hon and you're right it WILL definitely take your mind off of TTC

Caz, you look like you are almost there, that is how my opk looked the day before I got my positive, my +ve opk was darker than the control line, but the day before it looked like yours. I'm thinking you will get yours tomorrow!!:happydance:
Let the BD'ng begin!! :) I'm wishing we got more on than we did

cheers,


----------



## caz & bob

ho i will hun not stoped useing the preseed hun haha will have to keep useing till i get a + xx :) xx


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies how are we all today and might i just add what lovely weather we've been having! nothing new with me except i just took my last soy dose for this cycle and no side effects so i'm very doubtfull that even this will work i sometime wish i could just grab my ovaries n squeeze them a little into working xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

xkissyx said:


> hi ladies how are we all today and might i just add what lovely weather we've been having! nothing new with me except i just took my last soy dose for this cycle and no side effects so i'm very doubtfull that even this will work i sometime wish i could just grab my ovaries n squeeze them a little into working xx

Have you been tested for PCOS? When my levels were low on clomid alone thats how they found out I had PCOS. Im not on clomid + metformin and I O good every month. Just a thought....Good luck!:flower:


----------



## bbdreams

mrskcbrown said:


> xkissyx said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies how are we all today and might i just add what lovely weather we've been having! nothing new with me except i just took my last soy dose for this cycle and no side effects so i'm very doubtfull that even this will work i sometime wish i could just grab my ovaries n squeeze them a little into working xx
> 
> Have you been tested for PCOS? When my levels were low on clomid alone thats how they found out I had PCOS. Im not on clomid + metformin and I O good every month. Just a thought....Good luck!:flower:Click to expand...

mrskcbrown: Have you tested yet? Your temps look pretty good!


----------



## mrskcbrown

bbdreams said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xkissyx said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies how are we all today and might i just add what lovely weather we've been having! nothing new with me except i just took my last soy dose for this cycle and no side effects so i'm very doubtfull that even this will work i sometime wish i could just grab my ovaries n squeeze them a little into working xx
> 
> Have you been tested for PCOS? When my levels were low on clomid alone thats how they found out I had PCOS. Im not on clomid + metformin and I O good every month. Just a thought....Good luck!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> mrskcbrown: Have you tested yet? Your temps look pretty good!Click to expand...

No not yet. AF due tuesday so I think Im going to wait. I took my temp later than I usually do today (about 5 hours later) so Im not sure how accurate it was. Its saturday and I wanted to sleep late:haha:


----------



## helen1234

hey girlies i'm day 7 and the depression feels alot better today, the sunshine helps and oh being home from work, keep my mind on other things.

is everybody temping? i use clearblue ovulation monitor. i'm a complete poas adic always has been i get so excited watching the bars go up lol. i'm sad :blush:


----------



## todteach

Hi girls! Hope all is well. Quick question...anyone experience nausea with clomid? I'm on cycle day four, started my prescription last night, so I've only had one pill so far. All day long I have been feeling sick to my stomach. Is this normal????


----------



## DragonMummy

that's not a side effect I've heard of. I know it's really common with Metformin but not with Clomid. Have you checked the side effects on your packet?


----------



## todteach

Off to go see......


----------



## todteach

....it says: bloating headaches, dizziness...........nothing about nausea.........off to google I guess?


----------



## bbdreams

todteach said:


> Hi girls! Hope all is well. Quick question...anyone experience nausea with clomid? I'm on cycle day four, started my prescription last night, so I've only had one pill so far. All day long I have been feeling sick to my stomach. Is this normal????

According to the leaflet that came with my clomid nausea can be a side effect.


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh I got the nipple thing today, like being stabbed in the knocker! My left ovary is pinching like a good'un too. Happy days.


----------



## xkissyx

mrskcbrown said:


> xkissyx said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies how are we all today and might i just add what lovely weather we've been having! nothing new with me except i just took my last soy dose for this cycle and no side effects so i'm very doubtfull that even this will work i sometime wish i could just grab my ovaries n squeeze them a little into working xx
> 
> Have you been tested for PCOS? When my levels were low on clomid alone thats how they found out I had PCOS. Im not on clomid + metformin and I O good every month. Just a thought....Good luck!:flower:Click to expand...

i was tested at age 17 and they said i was over-weight that caused lack of AF i was tested again by old docs he said i was fine but refused to send me for scan and was tested again with new docs n he said all is ok and also did scan n that came back fine and so he sent me to gyno with suspected PCOS and he said i was ok and that its just a hormone imbalance .... 14/15 months after implanton removal and still no AF xx


----------



## xkissyx

i got nausea when taking clomid it is a side effects because of hormonal issues xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all, guess you are all having lovely lie-ins while I am at work slaving away! Not exactly slaving, clearly as I am here, but Sunday is a quiet day. Forgot to take my clomid this morning so have set an alarm for when i get in. The hot flushes have started. Had a major one last night and had to open the bedroom window. Prompty fell asleep and woke up this morning to sub zero temperatures as it was pissing with rain outside! Error... Was snug in bed but it made it a touch tricky getting up when my alarm went off at 0630. So i ignored it until 0710!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls had a great day yesterday we when the beach and the fair my son and my nices son loved it then got back and me mum had a bbq so im feeling a bit fragile today had 2 bottles of alcopop and 1 vodca and lime 2 glasses of baileys and ice but the hb is doing a nice sunday roast so im looking forward to that and the sun is comeing out done another test a bit darker then yesterday going to do another one later holding me wee in now how is everyone today il post a pic when its darker xx :) xx


----------



## yomo

Morning ladies, I am off to get my Clomid on Wed that if AF gets me!

I am to take it day 2-5 does everyone take it the same? I was also wondering if I would be better off taking it at night instead of the morning. Which is best?

Sorry about all the questions, I hope everyone is well xx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone. X

Yomo- are you sure it's not 2-6? It should be five days. I'm on 2-6 xxx


----------



## caz & bob

i take mine 2_6 hun xx :) xx


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Hi everyone
I am feeling really down today any symptoms I had that could have pointed to success have faded away.My boobs feel back to normal in fact I just feel normal.We went to a bbq last night and as I wasnt drinking a few people asked if we had "news" and I could have cried.It feels as far off as ever just now.
Hope I find my PMA soon and that everyone else is feeling better than me of to drown myself in half a ton of Sunday roast at the in laws. 
Claire x


----------



## DragonMummy

I do 2-6 as well. Last cycle I took at night time but this cycle I am doing morning. Doesn't seem to make any difference to my symptoms. x


----------



## babyloulou

Make sure you check Yomo- I'm pretty sure it will be 2-6 and not 2-5 xxx


----------



## yomo

babyloulou said:


> Make sure you check Yomo- I'm pretty sure it will be 2-6 and not 2-5 xxx

Just checked you are right it's day 2-6 lol

do you take it morning or night x


----------



## babyloulou

I take it at night- gives me slight hot flashes and didn't want that happening at work if I took them in the mornings. It does give me terrible insomnia though!!


----------



## DragonMummy

CLAIRYFAIRY said:


> Hi everyone
> I am feeling really down today any symptoms I had that could have pointed to success have faded away.My boobs feel back to normal in fact I just feel normal.We went to a bbq last night and as I wasnt drinking a few people asked if we had "news" and I could have cried.It feels as far off as ever just now.
> Hope I find my PMA soon and that everyone else is feeling better than me of to drown myself in half a ton of Sunday roast at the in laws.
> Claire x



Don't give up hope, love. I thought AF was going to get me then I got a bfp. Admittedly it didn't stick for long but it gave me a bit of hope. xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls iv got my + opk hey i have just done me bding with me preseed ha heres my pic xx:) xx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0028.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babyloulou

That's a nice strong positive caz! X


----------



## caz & bob

i no i thorght that i have got really bad pains this time in my stomach and back tww now hate it fx for everyone else waiting to o or for your bfp xx :) xx


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Great news Caz top timing too
Claire x


----------



## caz & bob

well a day late but its been a day later for 3 time now haha what the clomid does how are you hun you still down xx :) xx


----------



## DragonMummy

caz & bob said:


> hi girls iv got my + opk hey i have just done me bding with me preseed ha heres my pic xx:) xx




veeeery sexy opk Caz! x


----------



## caz & bob

DragonMummy said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> hi girls iv got my + opk hey i have just done me bding with me preseed ha heres my pic xx:) xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> veeeery sexy opk Caz! xClick to expand...

ty hun just the wait now x :) x


----------



## bbdreams

yomo said:


> Morning ladies, I am off to get my Clomid on Wed that if AF gets me!
> 
> I am to take it day 2-5 does everyone take it the same? I was also wondering if I would be better off taking it at night instead of the morning. Which is best?
> 
> Sorry about all the questions, I hope everyone is well xx


I take mine days 3-7, and I take them at night at the last minute because if I take them earlier I get insomnia.... I do get a major hot flash every night when it is about time to take them again, but it is better than the insomnia.


----------



## caz & bob

were is everyone tonight board .com x :) x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww Caz Im sort of here hahahah Sooo knackered Im not working properly hahah xxx

Great opk honey! xxx Woo hoo egg catching I loves it! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw you very tierd hun how are your symptoms xx :) xx


----------



## samfitz

good evening ladies hope everyone is ok not been on for a while been busy well im 5 dpo this 2ww is so long x x


----------



## caz & bob

i no i hate it 1 dpo me haha xx :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Sore sore boobs Caz! OMG!!! Told my mum today and she was chuffed to bits. ALbeit a littel confused by what we were saying to drop hints hahaha Bless her, she is 65!!! Haha

Sam - Did you have fun egg catching??? We'll try get the 2ww going a bit quicker for you xx


----------



## samfitz

i swear the months get longer im just hoping that if af is going to come she dont mess me about like last month x


----------



## samfitz

dont think there is any fun in trying to catch the egg too robotic an timed for me an hubby is working away from tomorrow so looks like there aint going to be any fun this month has af is due when he gets back x


----------



## caz & bob

aw im ever 28days me but i have been ovulating cd14 then 15 then 16 this time its weird in it x :) x


----------



## samfitz

last month i spotted for 5 days before af came an she arrived full flo on day 30 hate it when it messes with ya head an builds hopes up only to be let down x


----------



## caz & bob

aw i no i try not to build my hope us to much now x x


----------



## samfitz

its really hard to do though im always on the loo checking x


----------



## caz & bob

i no i used to do that alot but trying to relax now because its more stress x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Keep away you nasty AF bitch! Give these ladies their bfps this month Grrrr dont make me angry AF, you wont like me when Im angry! Grrr hehehe xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Last Clomid pill of the month about to go down the hatch!


----------



## samfitz

Rudeollie said:


> Keep away you nasty AF bitch! Give these ladies their bfps this month Grrrr dont make me angry AF, you wont like me when Im angry! Grrr hehehe xxx

lets hope that told her x x x:growlmad:


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone,
I'm wondering about the CM issues with Clomid. Mine has been different on each cycle and I'm not sure how 'bad' it is and if I need anything to help.

First cycle, I had 4 days or so of perfect EWCM.
Next cycle, I had several days of EWCM, but it got super super watery (still in abundance and stretchy though) on ovulation day.
Last cycle, I had several days of EWCM, very early though, then it just got watery... I couldn't really get much of it to check for a stretch but it was just very 'wet' down there, not creamy or sticky.

Wondering what to do this cycle, if anything? Any advice? (we use preseed most times)


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Hope the threats work Ollie
x


----------



## babyloulou

Lisaf- i haven't had any ewcm on clomid at all. I have been using robuttsin cough medicine which is supposed to help create it but not much effect yet!


----------



## laura6914

Hi Lou, i havent been in here in a long time, thought i would pop in and see how you are doing? xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Laura- lovely to see you in here! And that lovely beautiful ticker!! :hugs: How are you and the bump? How have you been feeling? I have seen the odd post from you in the Softcups thread! 

I was chatting with Sonyabazonya on here the other day and she said she had looked back through some old posts on here to when we first joined the Clomid Club. She was looking at ones of us chatting and she was saying how crazy it is to see how far your ticker has advanced already!! :happydance:

I am fine thanks Laura. Third clomid cycle didn't work so I am on 100mg now for my fourth cycle. Still using softcups and preseed too. :wacko:

Did you know that your opk "magic sticks" have still been doing the rounds? You sent them to Meg I think didn't you?? She got her BFP using them and so sent half to me and half to Rudeollie(Ellen). They haven't worked for me yet- but Rudeollie got her BFP the first month using them too! I have one left now so I am hoping it brings me luck this cycle!! :thumbup:

Good to see you xx :hugs:


----------



## helen1234

robuttison cough medicine not heard of that one, but i'm going to try it,

i had preseed but tbh its expensive when your getting through the amount i was lol i used 1 tube for 3 application, and my oh hates it :blush:

i've been using softcup when i remember and trying to put pillow under me to keep the soup in the bowl :lol:

i started 1st day poas for the fertility monitor i dont know what i'd do without it, some people cant use it on clomid but it works fine for me and i can use what my bodys saying and the little digital bars getting higher toward ovulation. i cant do temping cos i'm up and down in the nite still to Rhys.


----------



## babyloulou

Helen- your OH will hate it if you're using that much!! :haha: One tube lasts me 2 cycles!! Are you putting a full sringe in at a time?? If you get the medicine make sure it only has guafinisen listed as it's active ingredient. xx


----------



## laura6914

babyloulou said:


> Hi Laura- lovely to see you in here! And that lovely beautiful ticker!! :hugs: How are you and the bump? How have you been feeling? I have seen the odd post from you in the Softcups thread!
> 
> I was chatting with Sonyabazonya on here the other day and she said she had looked back through some old posts on here to when we first joined the Clomid Club. She was looking at ones of us chatting and she was saying how crazy it is to see how far your ticker has advanced already!! :happydance:
> 
> I am fine thanks Laura. Third clomid cycle didn't work so I am on 100mg now for my fourth cycle. Still using softcups and preseed too. :wacko:
> 
> Did you know that your opk "magic sticks" have still been doing the rounds? You sent them to Meg I think didn't you?? She got her BFP using them and so sent half to me and half to Rudeollie(Ellen). They haven't worked for me yet- but Rudeollie got her BFP the first month using them too! I have one left now so I am hoping it brings me luck this cycle!! :thumbup:
> 
> Good to see you xx :hugs:

Im feeling great thanks hun. Now im over the inital 12 weeks horror im feeling ok. I know i cant beleive how quick it is going. 

Sorry to hear the 3rd cycle didnt work. hopefully the extra dose will get you that long deserved BFP. I ccant believe the OPKs have been such a succes. thats fantastic to hear and i hope the last one does you the trick to. 

Still not heard anythign from kissy?

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yes she came back last week- she was AWOL because her laptop broke. Her 3 clomid cycles produced no ovulation and she needed some time out - she has moved on to Soy now I think. She pops in occasionally.

I hope it works too! I am relying on that magic stick! 

Glad you and the bump are good xxx


----------



## laura6914

ah im glad she is ok. i an understand her needing time out to. 

ill pop in from time to time to be nosey and see how you are doing. wishing you all the luck in the world hun. xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Laura. Same to you and the bump xx


----------



## helen1234

babyloulou said:


> Helen- your OH will hate it if you're using that much!! :haha: One tube lasts me 2 cycles!! Are you putting a full sringe in at a time?? If you get the medicine make sure it only has guafinisen listed as it's active ingredient. xx

:rofl:

i thought more the better but was way too much. the pre seed i had came in plastic toothpaste looking tubes and you twist the top off, 

i got it off ebay. my friend has the syringe one, wonder if they've changed the packaging


----------



## Rudeollie

Helen - Ive had both, I prefer the individual tube ones and find they work a treat.......Obviously i'll say that cos they got me my bfp hahaha

We ran out of those ones last time and didnt fancy using the syringe one so stuck a zestica tube up there........ 

How are you Lou??


----------



## babyloulou

You can buy both Helen- I use the tube one cos I don't like to use too much!

I'm fine thanks Ellen- just doing the waiting game now I have finished the Clomid! Waiting for ov! :coffee:


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Whoop
After claiming no symptoms at all Ive just gone down for lunch always have jacket potato with cheese and coleslaw and nearly threw up at the smell of it.I hope to god its some sort of symptom and not a damn stomach bug
I cant help with the pressed thing as we havent tried it
x


----------



## Rudeollie

Wooo Clairey! FX it means a sticky bean in there! xxx COuld JUST do a jacket tatty now tho hahaha x


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

I so hope so I really want to avoid IVF
X


----------



## babyloulou

ooo- I got eat a jacket potato too!! Yummy!! I've got a boring salad though! :-(


----------



## Rudeollie

Ive got spag and mini sausages on toast hahaha! 

Clairey - I really really hope the iui has worked honey xxx


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Couldnt do the jacket potato but have just got a cornetto yum xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha- well you have the excuse of "eating for two" Ellen- you don't have to worry about the TTC diet anymore!:thumbup:

Claire- I hope it is your BFP honey :hugs::hugs:


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Lou I truely hope its everyones BFP this shouldnt be so hard
xx


----------



## babyloulou

I know! To be honest I'm a bit resigned to it not ever working after 5+ years!! :-(


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Lou 
I am with you we are almost at the point of giving up.We always knew that my hubby had issues but didnt realise until about 12 months ago quite how severe they were.At that point we thought I was ok so started looking at IUI as away to at least have a baby that was genetically mine without too much intervention.The scans and hormone monitoring from that showed I rarely ovulate even when tempratures show I do so here we are on clomid.At least the results with that looked positive in that there were follicles but if I dont manage to concieve with four follicles IUI and progesterone you have to start to think will this ever happen.
To be honest I feel pretty desperate and the effect on our marraige is dire 
x


----------



## xkissyx

afternoon ladies how are we all? i'm feeling in a rather iffy mood today and got bad cravings for anything i just wanna keep eatin hehe ... must be a hormonal thing xx


----------



## SBB

Mmm cornetto... We just had augergine with tomato, basil and mozeralla on top... Cooked in oven - yummy! 

X x x


----------



## MrsChambers

Hey Ladies,

Nice to see everyone seems to be ok today. Well I am getting desperate and I know I shouldn't be but I can't help it I wanna move on to the next stage. Instead at the moment the Clomid is sitting on my bedside cabinet waving at me every day. I am now 8 days post Provera and desperately waiting :witch: to come so I can get started! x


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

SBB
That sounds amazing but will stick with my cornetto
x


----------



## babyloulou

I know what you mean Claire. I don't see how it can with PCOS, no ovulation, low motility, low morphology, me not getting fertile mucus- I don't see how it will ever happen with all those things against us! And I know what you mean about the relationship effect to- after 5 years off this crap sex has become a proper chore! 

xkissyx- Afternoon love- you OK? Any news yours end? Where are you in your cycle?

Hi SBB- nice to see your +hpt ticker- hope you and the bean are OK!! 

Mrschambers- hope AF arrives nice and quick for you xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies!

Hope everyone had a good weekend. It is raining cats and dogs here, which is making me not want to go and run all of my errands....hahaha...anyway, I am cd 16 and no O yet but I didnt o till cd18 last month so i am not expecting that I will o till then. Other than that we have been taking it easy.

I noticed last month I had tons of cm, this month I have none. I am worried about it. I have been doing the cough medicine and drinking tons more water. I tried using the preseed this weekend but my dh doesnt really like it to much hough i do) b/c he says it takes the "feeling away," errrrrr....so what now, anyone have any recommendations to help save this cycle. I should be oing in the next 2 days.


----------



## caz & bob

hi all hope you are all fine today clairy hope it a bfp for you hun mrsc hope af come for you hun me im have in jackets for tea starving carnt wait x :) x


----------



## babyloulou

tttcbaby- I think it does take the feeling away a bit- it certainly takes my feeling away- nad OH has said the same. But unfortunately needs must- so he just has to lump it!!


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

ttc I cant help sorry we havent tried preseed
SBB I love seeing your status it gives me hope
Kissy I love your craving everything idea I am starving but the progesterone is making me feek sick.
Lou I just know how you feel its rubbish we barely bother these days which is so sad
Claire x


----------



## ttcbaby117

loulou - yeah well I dont know what to do now cuz I really have no cm this month and we have to do it tonight.....not sure how to get those spermies up in there safely! 

clairy - did you have any cm issues? How are you feeling today, any symptoms?

britt- where are you today?


----------



## babyloulou

I think you should use the preseed in that case- just use half the amount and squirt right up on your cervix xxx


----------



## Britt11

Good morning ladies,
hope you are well!
Just a quick note as I have to run.
Claire- Oh my gosh 10dpo!!!!....have you tested yet??!! sorry if you wrote that already, I havent been able to go back too far. Also i thought that was very interesting about the temp changes you experienced but the tests confirmed rarely ovulating. I have always gotten +ve opk and temp changes but I wonder in the back of my head if I really ovulated, the Clomid may help this cycle...

TTC- my DH is the exact same, he has banned Preseed :rofl: He actually couldnt ahhummm "finish" b/c of it.. sorry tmi.
I have been using for a few days before something I ordered off line with my O tests called "fertile CM" it seems to be great, not sure they will deliver to the Bahamas but the website is https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/
seems to be very good

anyway, hello Lou and the rest of the girls, look forward to reading updates

oh as for me, check out my chart- I seem to have O'd on the same day as my +ve opk :wacko: so I'm not sure we got enough BD'ng in...we'll see i guess
:hugs:


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Hi TTC and Britt
My temp goes up but the scans I had when we started IUI showed I wasnt ovulating every cycle onlt 1/3 showed mature follicles.My hormones play the game just to fool us a bit more so I get the CM changes etc.
I feel ok a bit nauseous today but no real symptoms FS said to wait until I get a blood test next monday to test.
C X


----------



## Rudeollie

Does anyone on here know if, with an ectopic, you would have an implantation dip???? Logically its doesnt seem that you would but I cant find any info on the net on it!

Not worrying just curious xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Afternoon all. CD5, day 4 of clomid. All good.....


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- I have no idea about that- but for a guess I would think not! I mean the egg doesn't implant where it should it just sort of gets stuck there. I don't know for definite. You could try the F.F chart gallery. Search forboth thekeywords together xxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi ladies

hope everyone is ok

looks like i'll be having iui after all, bfn this morning :cry: af due tomorrow, so i'm thinking if i was preg surely my hcg levels would be high enough today to get a bfp, so anyway, this next cycle might not be my 1st iui cos we're hopefully going on holiday right when my fertile time is - this may sound good, but i'm visiting my parents :haha:

having a few months off clomid too, will keep popping on here though to look out for BFP's

good luck to everyone

xxx


----------



## helen1234

right been shopping and i have cough syrup and its guaifenesin as active ingredient. was asda own brand cough syrup £1.80 bargain lol

so how much do i need to take


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry to hear that Mrssunshine! I hope you have a nice break and that iui does it for you xx

Helen- I found instructions on a fertility site that said start with the dosage on the bottle. If you don't start to see ewcm just before ovulation then increase it. The site reckoned that you can take up to 40ml 4x a day and still be safe. I'm not sure about that much though! I am taking 20ml 3x a day this cycle xx


----------



## DragonMummy

OK what does the cough stuff do exactly?


----------



## DragonMummy

And over how many days should you take it?


----------



## ttcbaby117

sorry to hear mrssunshine, I have my fxed for a big bfp next month on iui.

Dragon - the robitussin helps if you have either hostile cm, b/c of the clomid. You take about 2tsp, 3times perday and make sure you drink plenty of water. You should start about cd 5 or at least 5 days before you expect to ovulate. I have been doing it this cycle but am not sure if it is working as I am pretty dry now.


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh right. My cm seemed ok last cycle so guess I needn't bother?


----------



## caz & bob

no you dont realy need it then xx


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I would only take it if you have problems with your cm xx


----------



## caz & bob

how long do you ovulat for xx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies im back lol..... How is everyone? Havent got time to catch up on everything at the minute as its OH birthday and im taking him out for a meal in half and hour.

Hope everyone is well and i havent missed much.

Nothing new with me, didnt manage to dtd over the weekend grrrrr and i ovulated on friday. But lets hope tues wed and thurs was good enough. I feel so relaxed at the minute though and no symptom spotting for me.

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad you ovulated enjoy your meal hun i did yesterday im not going to symptom spot aswell and im only going to test 13 dpo ha xx


----------



## Britt11

mrssunshine78 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> hope everyone is ok
> 
> looks like i'll be having iui after all, bfn this morning :cry: af due tomorrow, so i'm thinking if i was preg surely my hcg levels would be high enough today to get a bfp, so anyway, this next cycle might not be my 1st iui cos we're hopefully going on holiday right when my fertile time is - this may sound good, but i'm visiting my parents :haha:
> 
> having a few months off clomid too, will keep popping on here though to look out for BFP's
> 
> good luck to everyone
> 
> xxx

sorry about the BFN hon but on a positive note I have heard great things about the IUI- a friend on another thread got pregs the first time. Keep us posted on how it goes as I may be trying that next month. My doc doesnt really want to wait because of DH's sperm analysis and my poor numbers

:hugs:

Rudeollie, I'm not sure if you would have a dip or not, but we know you are fine!! :hugs: have you gotten your HCG done lately?

:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

oh and good to see you Vicky, I know I'm in the same boat too...ovulated the same day as my +ve opk (see my chart) I was like what the heck?? we really didnt get too much bd'ng in either, so hopefully it did the trick though
cheers


----------



## babyloulou

Welcome back Vicky- enjoy your meal xx


----------



## caz & bob

were is everyone its boaring on her again xx


----------



## Britt11

Hey Caz, I'm here...I noticed you are 2dpo....according to FF I'm 3 dpo...when do we start symptom spotting??lol
:)


----------



## caz & bob

ha im not going to this month hun it just stress me out i am going to test 13 dpo fx for us what is green tea good for because i love it here try this it says i am 4week 5days pregnant ha https://www.ivf.ca/duedate.php xx


----------



## Britt11

good for you Caz....I am going to try to hold out until 9dpo to test...yes I have a problem ha ha
Green Tea is wonderful basically because of all the antioxidants...I too love the taste and drink it every day...maybe it will help us
hugs


----------



## caz & bob

Britt11 said:


> good for you Caz....I am going to try to hold out until 9dpo to test...yes I have a problem ha ha
> Green Tea is wonderful basically because of all the antioxidants...I too love the taste and drink it every day...maybe it will help us
> hugs

i hope it does hun xx


----------



## babyloulou

I drink green tea every day too- try and get the decaff one though so you're not overdoing the caffeine xx


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> I drink green tea every day too- try and get the decaff one though so you're not overdoing the caffeine xx

 ok hun i got the tetleys one xx


----------



## babyloulou

Do tetley do a decaff one? I've only ever been able to get a decaff one from Clipper.


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> Do tetley do a decaff one? I've only ever been able to get a decaff one from Clipper.

dont no hun dont no if mine is no its not il have to get decaff at the weekend when i do my shop xx


----------



## babyloulou

Tescos sell it hun xxx


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> Tescos sell it hun xxx

 ok hun ty xx:thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Tetleys do a decaf one Lou! Thats what Ive used xxx

So fed up tonight. Been crying all evening. My bf and neighbour is planning to sell up and I dont want her to leave me here all alone! Boo xxx


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> Yeah Tetleys do a decaf one Lou! Thats what Ive used xxx
> 
> So fed up tonight. Been crying all evening. My bf and neighbour is planning to sell up and I dont want her to leave me here all alone! Boo xxx

aw its awful when your so close to them in it xx


----------



## babyloulou

Awww Ellen- poor you!! Pregnancy hormones are hitting you! Xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Im just so far away from my family too. Since Dad died Ive hated been so far away from them but she has kept me going throughout everything. We didnt know each other til we moved in but we've been through all the same stuff togther. I just hate the thought of her not been near but hate myself for feelling this way cos I cant blame her for wanting out! x


----------



## ttcbaby117

so sorry ollie....is she moving far away? Why is she moving?


----------



## babyloulou

How far away from your family to you live? X


----------



## Rudeollie

I dont even know yet and Im getting this worked up! I feel so silly!!!

Shes moving cos the DREAM we were sold went t*ts up.........The recession hit and no one started buying after us on the develpoment so what happend....The whole thing goes to ruin!

Anyhoo lets talk about something nice! Did I hear you say it was RAINING in the BAHAMAS! Hahaha Sorry I couldnt resist that hehehe xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha yeah raining cats and dogs!!!! Horrible today....all flights delayed which is horrible for my husband who owns a car rental. I have just gotten back from my chiropractor who also does accupuncture....and I have managed to pull out my upper back so it is hurting me.


----------



## caz & bob

ollie are you not puting a tracker on hun xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Im not wanting to tempt fate hun xxx Will do it when Ive had my scan next week so long as its all ok! xxx

TTC - SOrry the rains having such a bad effect on things! Hope the backs better soon to OUCH! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> Im not wanting to tempt fate hun xxx Will do it when Ive had my scan next week so long as its all ok! xxx
> 
> TTC - SOrry the rains having such a bad effect on things! Hope the backs better soon to OUCH! xxx

ho right hun bet you carnt wait for the scan hey :happydance: xx


----------



## MrsChambers

Evening ladies, without wanting to be too hopeful I think:witch: may be coming tomorrow! FX.

Caz are you still bored?


----------



## caz & bob

MrsChambers said:


> Evening ladies, without wanting to be too hopeful I think:witch: may be coming tomorrow! FX.
> 
> Caz are you still bored?

 aw hope she stays away hun haha not now going doing some bding in a min ha xx


----------



## MrsChambers

Well have fun! catch that egg x


----------



## mscorduroy

Hi ladies!

I'm on cycle day 5, and day 4 of my first clomid cycle. I'm taking 50mg days 2 to 6 this cycle, then having cycle day 21 bloods. If I haven't ovulated then I'm to increase to 100mg next cycle. I'm doing 3 cycles before I go back to the hospital. 

So far, no side effects. I know that should be a good thing, but bizarrely, I feel a bit disappointed; it would be nice to have some indicator that I am swallowing the pills, y'know?

I am feeling quite positive at the moment - I have PCOS with very infrequent periods, so I really hope clomid will work for us.

Hope its ok for me to join this thread and nice to 'meet you all!

Liz


----------



## babyloulou

Welcome Liz. I am on my 4th round of Clomid with PCOS. I've gone up to 100mg this cycle. It's a great gang on here- nice to have you join us xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

hot flush....


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi liz welcome to our clomid club...hahaha...I am on cycle 2 and waiting to ovulate.....


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hi all!! Well i had my appointment this evening and it went really well. i havent been put on clomid just yet. But he examined me etc.. and he said i defo have PCOS and that he wants bloods taken on cd1-5 of my next cycle and a scan done to. He also said that since i went to be told i defo had PCOS in December i have lost 2 stone :) and that my BMI is now 24 and in the green and HEALTHY woop :D so now i just going to keep opking and Bding every other day and take it as it goes and hope when i go bk in 3 months time i will have a bean in my tummy :) i'm just so chuffed with everything tho :) xxx


----------



## babyloulou

DragonMummy said:


> hot flush....

. :haha::haha:

evil hot flushes! I had one last night after I took my last pill- couln't get to sleep because of it! Hope it passes! X 

Yay on the good appointment Becci- and congrats on that brilliant weight loss! :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

How are you Kissy? Xxx


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Morning 
Hows everyone today I am trying super hard to hang to my PMA
XXX


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone! NOT a good start to the 100mg round- I seem to be an emotional wreck already! I had a massive barney with OH last night- I was in tears in bed- telling him how rubbish he was, etc... I now feel really sick, I have a headache and massive hot flushes at work. I feel constantly on the verge of tears (not good when trying to teach classes of challenging kids!) I even smoked some fags last night for the first time in months! 

I was really hoping the side effects would give me a break- I know I've had them every month so far but I was thinking maybe, jsut maybe they might ease off the longer I was on the tablets- guess that was just wishful thinking! Looks like double the dose- double the side effects!!

How are you Claire? xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Lou! Big hugs honey! It messes you up sometimes doesnt it?? I had it last cycle, had a massive scream hissy fit with DH. And then felt guilty and cried and cried all night! Horrid.......Bless you having a few fags! I dont blame you xxx

Clairy - Hows the urge going?? Wanting to test yet??? I have plenty of PMA for you hun xxx


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Oh no Lou that sounds awful lets hope it works and you only have to take it this month.
I am ok thanks sleepy and a bit nauseaous (is that how you spell it?)but nothing really I am just trying not to get obsessed and keep away from anthing remotely stick like that I might be tempted to pee on.
LOL Claire x


----------



## Simi78

Aww Lou, I completely understand how you feel, i was the same last week...and poor hubby was getting it from me...and emotions...goshhh yep i wanted to cry at everything and anything!!! So hun...deep breaths and it helps to talk and sometimes let it out...
OK Ladies, I am new here and not very good at the abbreviation so i apologize in advance!
Ok my story...My husband and i have been married for 7 years and never really used any birth control (we are both 31)...we started "proper trying" 4 years ago and we have been very unfortunate. Sept 09 I had a laporoscopy and i everything looked fine, they found a 'patch' in my uterus which they dont think is connected to my infertility tho...(i need to have a HSG done to have it checked out).
I am on my 2nd cycle of clomid day 13 now, i am taking 100mg and i went for my scan yesterday, Dr said it looks better than last time but theres no good news...basically there were some folicals but not big enough...(he was very vague) and as he was performing the scan I started bleeding...Ahhh!!!! He suggested it could be bleeding from the cervix...not sure (he said they can test for that, its just like a smear test) The only problem is that i have very irregular periods and now im thinking this may be it...and its confusing the hell outta me...i mean i dont know when im 'on my period' or that its just the cervix bleeding!!!!!
Oh and i have been feeling a little run down...have had a sore throat and runny nose since last Thursday, does anyone know if this could be connected to Clomid??
Anyways hes asked me to go in on Thursday for another scan and i guess i will know a bit more then!...
I wish you all loads of baby dust as they all say...Good luck and i hope we all have babies very soon!!
If anybody has any advise or knows what could be happening to me please message me...Thank you for taking the time to read this xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks girls. I don't feel any better to be honest as the day goes on! I feel so emotional. I had Friday off work because of it- I can't go home again! I can barely function though- and I still feel angry with OH even though he hasn't done anything- can't even bring myself to make the peace with him. I really want to go and smoke :-(


----------



## Simi78

Hey Lou,
Does he understand whats going on and how you are feeling? 
Remember he is apart of this too...im not sure if im helping at all!!!
Maybe have a chat with him later and have a cry too, it will help...making up is even better! 
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh poor you, Lou. I hope youre feeling better now. x

Am a bit worried about this month - last cycle I had ov twinges strongly pretty much every day. This cycle I have had it once for about 10 minutes and that's it. Am left side this month and the left is my bloated ovary so maybe I won't ov?


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou. I really really hope you feel a bit brighter soon honey xxx Hate seeing you so upset x

Dragon - I didnt have ANYTHING at all until I ov'd so dont rule it out just yet.....Early days!

SBB - Are you ok honey?? Havent heard from you in a little while xxx


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, 

Can someone give me some advice, Do you class day one from one you spot or wait until you are heavier?

Thanks


----------



## babyloulou

He is absolutely brilliant- but I feel that bad that even my head and teeth ache! My teeth feel that on edge that I can barely get through each lesson! Can hardly have a month off work though :-(

Yomo- CD1 is the day of an actual flow- not spotting! So if you were wearing a bodyform towel then blood would reach it in at least a light blood flow.


----------



## yomo

babyloulou said:


> He is absolutely brilliant- but I feel that bad that even my head and teeth ache! My teeth feel that on edge that I can barely get through each lesson! Can hardly have a month off work though :-(
> 
> Yomo- CD1 is the day of an actual flow- not spotting! So if you were wearing a bodyform towel then blood would reach it in at least a light blood flow.

Thank you for your help.

I hope you are feeling better soon , I notice that you are in Derbyshire where about in Derbyshire do you live? I don't live far from there.

xx


----------



## babyloulou

I live in Matlock Yomo. I'm from Nottingham originally- from Nuthall. Moved to Somercotes when I was 9 and then Matlock about 6 years ago. xx


----------



## yomo

babyloulou said:


> I live in Matlock Yomo. I'm from Nottingham originally- from Nuthall. Moved to Somercotes when I was 9 and then Matlock about 6 years ago. xx

Oh lovely, I love Matlock my hubby is a biker so he goes alot. Bet you love living there it's so peaceful I bet (except on a sunday :haha:)

I live just of the A38 Sutton In Ashfield. 
x


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies how are we all? weather not so good here today so not had chan ce to get out in garden diggin ( i only enjoy doin it when sun shines) i aint 2 bad still feel fuzzy headed and my eyes feel soooo tired astigmatism playin up i think ..... as for any sign of ovulation i got nothing yet apart from lots of creamy cm but that seems to happen with me neways i have dry cm days n then followed by a week or 2 of creamy and back to dry ... i'm awaiting more opk's and not temping anymore ... on a good note it's my cousin's baby's 1st birthday tommorow so going to liverpool to visit them just what i need a house full of babies!! oh and will see the cousin who dumped her lil boy at 2 week old coz she cba and is now having unprotective sex with any lad that will have her! families are very annoying at times .... i just gave myself a headache xx


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Afternoon
Sorry your feeling rubbish Lou ,Dragon I never feel anything but you know whats right for you.
Hi to everyone thats new or at least even newer than me and good luck.
I am so bored this afternoon I have tons of work to do to prepare for a super busy day tomorrow and just cant be bothered all I really fancy is slopping of for a little nap in the sun.
xx


----------



## babyloulou

Yomo- that's not far from my mums in somercotes. I went to the Snipe in Sutton in A for dinner last weekend. I work near junction28 too xx

thanks girls- I am trying to snap out of it. I hate the side effects on clomid- i seem to get them really bad- I am seriously considering oh's suggestion of going straight to IVF!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope you are all fine been the gym this morning been shopping and now im chilling with a glass of grapefruit juice carnt wait for tea were haveing chicken and stuffing sandwiches starving haha xx


----------



## helen1234

awww loulou. horrid clomid doing it horrid side effects, hope it eases up for you now. my oh always gets a battering in the week of cycle.

just think we could all have a bnb baby meet in alfreton park have a picnic lol.


----------



## keepsmiling

hopefully ill be gettin clomid in 2 weeks today!! woohooo heres hopin, i think ill have to play up abit to get it x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooh Caz I could murder a chicken and stuffing sarnie! This baby is carbs all the way unfortunately hahaha 

Family spag bol tonight as the M & FIL are coming for tea so we can tell them the news! HOPEFULLY nothin goes wrong tonight! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw a bet they will be made up hun xx


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Ellen! I'm sure they'll be really happy! X


----------



## Rudeollie

I reckon Pauls dad's going to cry more than his mum! He cried all the way through his speech at our wedding bless him! They know we've been ttc and have discussed he has a big job on his hands now as he'd our babys only grandad!!! He said he'd spoil it enough for both grandpops xxx

Oh god just been hit by a HUGE wave of sickness........I MIGHT be sick at work xxx


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> I reckon Pauls dad's going to cry more than his mum! He cried all the way through his speech at our wedding bless him! They know we've been ttc and have discussed he has a big job on his hands now as he'd our babys only grandad!!! He said he'd spoil it enough for both grandpops xxx
> 
> Oh god just been hit by a HUGE wave of sickness........I MIGHT be sick at work xxx

aw that will be nice how many weeks are you now hun my nice has no sickness yet shes 8 week xx


----------



## Rudeollie

I 5+2 so still early.......Its next week it'll all kick in so Im informed! Hahaha

If shes not been sick by now I doubt she will be...Lucky thing hahahah xxx

Right home time for me now, will be back in touch later and let you know how its gone xx


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> I 5+2 so still early.......Its next week it'll all kick in so Im informed! Hahaha
> 
> If shes not been sick by now I doubt she will be...Lucky thing hahahah xxx
> 
> Right home time for me now, will be back in touch later and let you know how its gone xx

ok hun c y soon xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. So I tested today and I got BFN at 15dpo. My cycles are usually 32-33 days so I guess I have about 3 more days to hope and wish. My temp stayed the same so that seems kinda odd? I dunno.


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies 

sorry for your fight with dh loulou, I hope those s/e go away soon!

welcome simi - I hope you get some answers soon, If this is your period you might want to schedule your hsg cuz they only do it at the beginning of your cycle. 

xkissyx - I can relate, if my sister looks at me one more time and tells me all I need to do is relax I might just lose it!!!! I love her but geez!! Anyway, have fun on your trip

Dragon - last month I did not have a cramp at all even on O day...so much so I thought I probably didnt O...but i did....This month...crampy the whole way through so I just think you never can tell.

Helen - I wish I could meet you guys and come to a picnic :)....Maybe one day if I ever make it to that part of the world.

mrskcbrown - sorry for your bfn...but af hasnt gotten you yet....fxed!!!

Well I think I oved yesterday. I had a temp spike this morning..not a huge one but higher than I have ever had pre O, so I am pretty sure. I think maybe if my temp is still up tomorrow I will know for sure. We got in some good bding last night so hopefully this it is for me. God I pray for bfps for all of us! I must say that was the worse cramping I have ever had while Oving....felt like my uterus, tubes, and eggs were all going to fall out of me...hahaha...anyway I hope that means I had many eggs come out...I reallly hope so! I feel a little crampy still but nothing crazy. I hope everyone is doing well today.....


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad you have ovulated ttc 1dpo then xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I hope so..I didnt have any opks..but I live on a deserted island so I will have to wait on my temp tomorrow and teh next to confirm.....I hope I am 1dpo...that would be lovely!


----------



## caz & bob

just got out the bath feel nice and relxed now waiting for the son to get in from the park so i can send him bed schol in the morning haha xx


----------



## DragonMummy

MrsB your chart is looking a-ma-zing. Fingers crossed yours is just a shy one! xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

TTC - nice one on the spike. Happy 1dpo!!!


Still no cramps but will take on board everyone's stories and worry about it in 10 days if I haven't ovulated. Ov'd on cd12 last cycle so that means this time next week..... We'll see, it's all subject to change isn't it?!


----------



## ttcbaby117

unfort. yeah....it can change....if I did in fact o yesterday then it is 2 days early from last month. are you temping?


----------



## DragonMummy

yup. Although none this morning as my bbt has disappeared. I imagine something to do with my son's Dr Who obsession....


----------



## ttcbaby117

keeping you up is he? LOL


----------



## DragonMummy

EVERYTHING he can point is a Sonic Screwdriver....


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha dragonmummy that is so funny! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

MrsB your temps look mega!!!!! X


----------



## mrskcbrown

DragonMummy said:


> MrsB your chart is looking a-ma-zing. Fingers crossed yours is just a shy one! xxx

Im so hoping to get a late BFP! Thanks for your support:hugs:


----------



## humblebum

Hi, can I join you all? I'm starting clomid for the second time next cycle xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

dragon - hahaha,that is funny! How sweet they are!!!

So ladies, I wanted to bounce something off of you...now that I could potentially be in the 2nd half of my cycle, I have been internet surfing on the best things I can do to help implantation.....I have seen pineapple, baby aspirin, etc....has anyone heard of anything we can do in our luteal phase to help with implantation?


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow mrsb- I just stalked your chart...great temps....how long is your lp usually?


----------



## babyloulou

I've tried researching that before- but to be honest everything seems to have conflicting reports. There are people who believe in each of these things and people who think the opposite and think they are detrimental to implantation! The only thing people seem to agree on are brazil nuts- for the zinc and selenium in them xx


----------



## caz & bob

im going to get some off them brazil nut not had them for ages xx


----------



## DragonMummy

hi humblebum! Your wee man is beautiful! x


----------



## babyloulou

Welcome humblebum- your little boy is so cute!! Was he a clomid baby? X


----------



## caz & bob

night girls xx


----------



## humblebum

Thanks for the welcome guys, yep he is a clomid baby! He was conceived after 4 cycles. DragonMummy, your little one is gorgeous too :)


----------



## babyloulou

Night caz xxx

I like to hear that humblebum!!! As I am on cycle 4 right now!!! Tell us a bit about yourself? What are the issues? Do you ovulate on your own? Welcome again- it's very friendly in here xxx


----------



## humblebum

Ok hope it's not too long and boring for you all, I'm Rachel, I'm 29 and have had problems since we started trying for my son Alex who is now 2 and a half. 

We started trying in April 2005 with no luck so after a HSG and scans I was told that all my tubes were fine and there didn't seem to be any cysts/problems with my ovaries. I was then put on 50mg clomid for 3 cycles as the day 21 had showed I wasn't ovulating. The 50mg didn't work so I was put onto 100mg. Amazingly I got my BFP after one cycle in February 2007. Alex was born full term and healthy in September 2007.

Sooo, after a break we decided we'd like to give Alex a brother or sister and I had my coil taken out in October last year. I was hoping that my body would have kind of got the hang of it but 6 months on it seems not as I am not ovulating again :(
My GP has been fab and referred me early on and at my consultation today I have been given 3 months of 50mg to start on my next cycle. If that doesn't work he will put me onto 100mg. He also advised me that I have PCOS due to all the symptoms I've had in the past.

Here's hoping the clomid works!!

Well done if you've got this far!


----------



## ttcbaby117

night caz
wecome humbebum
Lou, I am going for my brazil nuts now. do u know how much to eat?


----------



## babyloulou

I think it said 3 or 4 a day is good enough. The men should be eating them too- good for the sperm- and spinach for the men xx

humblebum- that's a lovely story about getting your little boy- and the good thing is that you know clomid works for you!! I ovulated on my first two cycles of 50mg but not very strongly- then the third cycle didn't work, so I have been upped to 100mg for the next 4 cycles. I'm 30 and TTC#1 with PCOS and slight male issues too. Welcome to our little club xxx


----------



## lisaf

Hi all,
Welcome newcomers! Glad to hear that the 4th round of Clomid can be successful, but my doctor didn't up my dose, so I'm not sure I should get my hopes up.

Had quite a lot of cramping today... almost worries me that I have cysts or something else wrong. Don't usually O until day 15-18 though. Of course I have so little hope for this cycle that I keep forgetting to temp and check CM and everything. I even forgot to bring my OPK sticks in to work so I can do my 11am tests.. oops..


----------



## Britt11

hello ladies, just wanted to stop by and say hi.
Lisa- I had very strong O cramps this cycle (normally I never do) and I ovulated quite early CD13 and I had taken Clomid on days 5-9, so you definitely could be O'ng early or gearing up to O soon. Fx'd for you hon

TTC- yeah!! so does that mean you O'd on CD15?? so you are 2dpo? yeah only 2 days behind me. Has your weather improved? we had great weather and now its totally lousy and suppose to get worse....agghh

Babylou- I see your CD8 already, that seemed to have gone by quickly.

Anyway, hello to all the Clomid girls and welcome to the newbees.
Nothing to report from me, feeling really hot though
hugs,


----------



## ttcbaby117

ttc - yeah I am thinking I did O...I will give you a more defo answer tomorrow!!!! Weather was absolutely gorgeous here today....seriously awesome....went to the beach and did my exercise instead of the gym....Ollie - no more bad weather...lol....


----------



## moochacha

Oh perfect can I join ladies? I'm taking my first round of Clomid 100mg currently on CD12. 

I just started a thread in the TTC section because I've been having MAJOR cramps. On both sides, normally I ovulate CD17 without fail according to FF though I'm a slow riser I'm not sure if I actually ovulate on CD 17.

I have never felt Ovulation pains before this. I've tried researching it on the net but haven't came across anything useful.


----------



## laura6914

hey moochacha hun, 

I used to be on here and lurk from time to time and saw no one was on line to answer you so thought i would reply. 

Strong cramping can be a symptom of taking clomid. i cramped from about 3dpo right the way through to AF. I also used to cramp whilst taking the tablets a little bit. Clomid actually brought my OV date forward to CD11 when it used to be CD14 so they recommend using OPKs from 5 days after your last pill to detect the surge. 
I hope the pills work for your hunny. 

xxx


----------



## Simi78

Hi Good morning everyone. Moochacha I am on CD13 today and i have too had cramping, athough they seemed to be ok today...im staying positive and hoping that its the clomid working...
I have a 2nd scan tomorrow and hopefully they find what we are looking for...
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Ours are a year apart then, Rachel - Harry is September 2006! I'm Lindsay btw, I just turned 30 on the 14th. We had problems conceiving Harry as we have pcos and mf issues but we didn't know then and were in theory NTNP. It took nearly 3 years with no help but we got him! This is my second cycle of clomid now and we have been ttc for a year - I came off the pill just before our wedding last year. xxx


----------



## Simi78

Aww DragonMummy, I hope it works for you this this cycle. I am too on my 2nd cycle I was given 50mg Clomid last cycle and 100mg this time. Went for a scan Monday and there were some good signs but then all of a sudden we saw bleeding, consultant says it could be coming from the cervix...hmm...anyways going for another scan tomorrow and nervous as heck!!! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

What's that all about then Simi? Never heard of that....


----------



## Simi78

Hi Dragonmummy, Its where you have inbetween period bleeding...and its from the cervix and not a period...its called Cervix Erosion...basically bleeds after intercourse (which is not always the case with me) and of course i bled that day coz they did an internal scan (I know its called something else but thats what i know it as)! 
Dont really know too much about it...still working it all out...its just very confusing sometimes coz i already have irregular periods and now this will only confuse the situation even more..so yep i kind of felt like i was right back at the beginning on Monday...its never simple with me!! I am just praying tomorrow will be a better day with good news.
Where abouts in the country are you based? xx


----------



## moochacha

Thank you so much girls!! Glad to know I'm not the only one, soooo this is what ovulation cramps feel like? Lol. Typing from my iPhone so I'll check back in when I get home thanks again ladies :D


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooh Simi. Does it hurt??? Sounds nasty you poor thing xxx I really hope tomorrow brings you some good news xxx

Hi Rebecca - FX your ov pains bring a huge egg down for your hubby's men to catch! xxx

Lou - How are you feeling today honey?? Did you and DH sort things out??

Hi Dragon!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Simi78

Hi Rudeollie, umm no doesnt really hurt...just a bit worrying really...
Where are you with clomid?
Yes Lou I hope your feeling better today hun xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Simi - I have graduated from clomid with a bfp the other week. Such a good bunch of friends made on here tho I cant possibly leave you, not til I see everyone get their bfps too xxx


----------



## Simi78

Ahh congrats Rudeollie!!!! After how may cycles and what dose? Wow so there is hope!! This forum is such a great thing, i feel so much better since i signed up a couple of days ago and posted a few things here and so good to see that im not the only one feeling the way i do...I hope i get a BFP very soon ive been trying for a long 5 years! xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Simi! You do feel so well supported on here dont you?? I know it really helped me to vent things out and chill out knowing I wasnt the only one going the ttc hell!!!!

I was on 50mg since Jan - Ov'd in Jan, didnt in Feb, Ov'd in April on Easter Sunday of all days hahaha So here I am now, an easter egg turning into a christmas pudding!!!!! 

I really really hope things work out for you xxx


----------



## Simi78

Oh wow so nice to hear a success story it really gives me hope!
Thank you for your support and all the best with everything. xx


----------



## baby_dixon

Hey guys, I will be starting clomid my next cycle...what should I expect? :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls- I wish I could say I felt better but the moodiness seems to be getting worse. I am so emotional! No I haven't made up with OH- we fell out again last night. I can't believe how I feel- the side effects were bad the last 3 cycles but nothing like this one!

Hope everyone else is OK today xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Lou! :hugs::hugs:

I cant belive what a rough time you are having on the 100mgs!!!!! :cry:

I hope the effects die down soon and you can try get back to some sort of normalty xxx :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

GOd I hope so! I'll end up single if not! :blush:


----------



## slara6105

baby_dixon said:


> Hey guys, I will be starting clomid my next cycle...what should I expect? :shrug:



I did my first cycle this month and I got horrible hot flashes! I am 6dpo and still having them. I wonder how long it will stay in my system?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Slara - I had flushes all the way through the cycles.........They never let up for me Im afraid to say. BUT everyone is different and yours could be a one off FX!


----------



## ttcbaby117

ollie- you are so funny, easter egg into a christmas pudding....hahahahaha

mocha and baby dixon - welcome to this forum we have some wonderful girls on here!

loulou - awww I am so sorry you are still feeling wretched! Is today your last pill? I hope it subsides a bit once you O...maybe this is a good sign and all the s/e you are having is making for a real strong egg!!!!

Hi Dragon - how are you doing today?

slara - I also had a few hot flashes here and there....I told my dh not to complain about me turning the air conditioning down b/c I am trying to get my body ready to make a baby...hahaha


As for me...fertility friend is saying Oved 3 days ago. I really think I Oved 2 days ago...I had horrible cramping 2 nights ago...Not sure what to make of it....anyone want to take a look at my chart and let me know what you think? Can you Ov and then have horrible cramps?


----------



## caz & bob

hi girl hope your all fine today as anyone heard of lily of the valley perfum it soposed to make the sperm swim faster to the egg xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies,

Just having a quick catch up. I am hoping that the brownish spotting I am having turns into full flow and then I can class today as CD1 and start my first clomid cycle tomorrow.

I like the Easter egg/Christmas pudding. Very clever :)

Caz I have heard of Lily of the valley perfume but how on earth does that work? Do I need to be rushing out to the perfume shop? :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha No Caz Ive never heard Lily of the Valey to help the boys get there quicker hahaha It sounds a wee bit barmy tho. PLEASE say you dont squirt it near your hooha hahahaha!


----------



## caz & bob

ha ha i don't no my self but you can get it from boots and that a friend suggested it haha i don't no how it can work thow do you ha ha xx here https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000014373


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> ollie- you are so funny, easter egg into a christmas pudding....hahahahaha
> 
> mocha and baby dixon - welcome to this forum we have some wonderful girls on here!
> 
> loulou - awww I am so sorry you are still feeling wretched! Is today your last pill? I hope it subsides a bit once you O...maybe this is a good sign and all the s/e you are having is making for a real strong egg!!!!
> 
> Hi Dragon - how are you doing today?
> 
> slara - I also had a few hot flashes here and there....I told my dh not to complain about me turning the air conditioning down b/c I am trying to get my body ready to make a baby...hahaha
> 
> 
> As for me...fertility friend is saying Oved 3 days ago. I really think I Oved 2 days ago...I had horrible cramping 2 nights ago...Not sure what to make of it....anyone want to take a look at my chart and let me know what you think? Can you Ov and then have horrible cramps?

Hey TTC you could have O'd 2 days ago as you have had that temp pre O as well...FF just looks at the most logical being a "dip" on potential O day but i never get a dip when I O...so that doesnt mean you did on that day. If you felt the O pains 2 days ago, i would say thats probably when you did O

Hello to all the other ladies this morning, hope you are well.

Babylou- I'm sure the emotions will calm down soon....i couldnt believe how much I wasnt myself on it...depressed as well for those days, about 2-3 days after my last dose I felt back to normal...

Good luck to all the newbies with Clomid, this is my first cycle as well. I'm 5dpo and so far no symptoms :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

Simi78 said:


> Hi Dragonmummy, Its where you have inbetween period bleeding...and its from the cervix and not a period...its called Cervix Erosion...basically bleeds after intercourse (which is not always the case with me) and of course i bled that day coz they did an internal scan (I know its called something else but thats what i know it as)!
> Dont really know too much about it...still working it all out...its just very confusing sometimes coz i already have irregular periods and now this will only confuse the situation even more..so yep i kind of felt like i was right back at the beginning on Monday...its never simple with me!! I am just praying tomorrow will be a better day with good news.
> Where abouts in the country are you based? xx


I'm down in Surrey. Where are you? xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks britt....that makes sense.


----------



## ttcbaby117

britt your chart is looking awesome btw!!!


----------



## mrphyemma

caz & bob said:


> ha ha i don't no my self but you can get it from boots and that a friend suggested it haha i don't no how it can work thow do you ha ha xx here https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000014373

Hmmm still not sure. Surely they would swim towards the scent and if the scent is in your knickers then they are going in the wrong direction :shrug: You would need the scent up near the egg in that case and I don't fancy spraying it up there :rofl: Oooh the things we consider eh? :dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

mrphyemma said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> ha ha i don't no my self but you can get it from boots and that a friend suggested it haha i don't no how it can work thow do you ha ha xx here https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000014373
> 
> Hmmm still not sure. Surely they would swim towards the scent and if the scent is in your knickers then they are going in the wrong direction :shrug: You would need the scent up near the egg in that case and I don't fancy spraying it up there :rofl: Oooh the things consider eh? :dohh:Click to expand...

i no ye i wouldnt i just thorghut it was a bit wrong my hb they might swim the wrong way and swim under my arm pit :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> britt your chart is looking awesome btw!!!

thanks hon, 5dpo and no symptoms though....well my nipples seem a bit sore but i'm wondering if I'm just imagining that :rofl: well 4 more days and I'm going to test regardless, I have a whole bag of IC's to use... :)
have a great day


----------



## DragonMummy

Urgh such a hideous headache today - feel like cack.....


----------



## babyloulou

I'm with ya there Dragonmummy :-(


----------



## DragonMummy

Boo.... At least we can feel like shit together! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

just go out the bath now i am chlling with a cup of green tea i am so tired i have been all this month hope its a sign of my bfp x


----------



## VickyLou

Hey lovely ladies how are you all? 

Any news from anyone? I have so much i need to catch up on lol

Nothing new with me go and do my bloods tomorrow. No signs or syptoms just extremely tired getting about 12hours a night and still need more when i wake up. Also keep waking up 2-3 times a night for the loo and in the morning i have really bad cramps in my left side like im going to ovulate again. I dont no if these are signs of anything. Fingers crossed tho.

Ollie and SBB how you feeling? Little bean not giving you too much trouble i hope. xx

Loulou anything happening with you? xx

Caz hows things? what dpo you on? xx

I see with have a few newbies in the last week. Welcome to all i hope your finding this thread very helpful. :dustdust:


----------



## baby_dixon

LOL @ the perfume....I just don't see how that could work AT ALL lol! (unless your spraying it up your hooha, which i really hope your not doing) lol

And isn't lily of the valley highly poisonous? they ake perfumes out of it? weird...


----------



## caz & bob

VickyLou said:


> Hey lovely ladies how are you all?
> 
> Any news from anyone? I have so much i need to catch up on lol
> 
> Nothing new with me go and do my bloods tomorrow. No signs or syptoms just extremely tired getting about 12hours a night and still need more when i wake up. Also keep waking up 2-3 times a night for the loo and in the morning i have really bad cramps in my left side like im going to ovulate again. I dont no if these are signs of anything. Fingers crossed tho.
> 
> Ollie and SBB how you feeling? Little bean not giving you too much trouble i hope. xx
> 
> Loulou anything happening with you? xx
> 
> Caz hows things? what dpo you on? xx
> 
> I see with have a few newbies in the last week. Welcome to all i hope your finding this thread very helpful. :dustdust:

hi hun glad to her from you i o on cd16 so i am 3dpo hate this wait fx that they are signs i have been really tierd this month to fx for us hun :dustdust: xx


----------



## VickyLou

caz & bob said:


> VickyLou said:
> 
> 
> Hey lovely ladies how are you all?
> 
> Any news from anyone? I have so much i need to catch up on lol
> 
> Nothing new with me go and do my bloods tomorrow. No signs or syptoms just extremely tired getting about 12hours a night and still need more when i wake up. Also keep waking up 2-3 times a night for the loo and in the morning i have really bad cramps in my left side like im going to ovulate again. I dont no if these are signs of anything. Fingers crossed tho.
> 
> Ollie and SBB how you feeling? Little bean not giving you too much trouble i hope. xx
> 
> Loulou anything happening with you? xx
> 
> Caz hows things? what dpo you on? xx
> 
> I see with have a few newbies in the last week. Welcome to all i hope your finding this thread very helpful. :dustdust:
> 
> hi hun glad to her from you i o on cd16 so i am 3dpo hate this wait fx that they are signs i have been really tierd this month to fx for us hun :dustdust: xxClick to expand...

I ovulated cd17 so im 5dpo. I hate it too huni trying not to think too much about it though. FX its our month huni. I really hope so. Its getting tirering now lol. xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Vicky! Im doing ok thanks.Just got my sleep bras through today so my boobs are finally comfy for the first time since ov really hahaha!

Fingers crossed indeed for you honey.Sounds like some good effects for post ov hun xxx


----------



## caz & bob

baby_dixon said:


> LOL @ the perfume....I just don't see how that could work AT ALL lol! (unless your spraying it up your hooha, which i really hope your not doing) lol
> 
> And isn't lily of the valley highly poisonous? they ake perfumes out of it? weird...

im not geting it hun it was my friend who sujested it to me i wont be spraying antthink near my hoo ha haha x


----------



## caz & bob

VickyLou said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VickyLou said:
> 
> 
> Hey lovely ladies how are you all?
> 
> Any news from anyone? I have so much i need to catch up on lol
> 
> Nothing new with me go and do my bloods tomorrow. No signs or syptoms just extremely tired getting about 12hours a night and still need more when i wake up. Also keep waking up 2-3 times a night for the loo and in the morning i have really bad cramps in my left side like im going to ovulate again. I dont no if these are signs of anything. Fingers crossed tho.
> 
> Ollie and SBB how you feeling? Little bean not giving you too much trouble i hope. xx
> 
> Loulou anything happening with you? xx
> 
> Caz hows things? what dpo you on? xx
> 
> I see with have a few newbies in the last week. Welcome to all i hope your finding this thread very helpful. :dustdust:
> 
> hi hun glad to her from you i o on cd16 so i am 3dpo hate this wait fx that they are signs i have been really tierd this month to fx for us hun :dustdust: xxClick to expand...
> 
> I ovulated cd17 so im 5dpo. I hate it too huni trying not to think too much about it though. FX its our month huni. I really hope so. Its getting tirering now lol. xxClick to expand...

i no hun xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha, this perfume convers is hilarious!!!!!! hahaha

vick - how was the wedding this weekend?

britt - oh ok so I will count down withyou 4 days to gooooo!!!!!! I cant wait till you post your bfp!!!


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> hahaha, this perfume convers is hilarious!!!!!! hahaha
> 
> vick - how was the wedding this weekend?
> 
> britt - oh ok so I will count down withyou 4 days to gooooo!!!!!! I cant wait till you post your bfp!!!

i no hun haha i tell you what i wouldnt put it near my hoohay how can the sperm like some perfume its wrong xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hey maybe that's where we are all going wrong? Our choice of perfume is making the sperm swim out of our hoo-ha's and up to our necks and wrists :)

Well I am gladly officially CD1 today so can take my first clomid tablet tomorrow. I am very excited and feel like I am back in the game :) xx


----------



## caz & bob

mrphyemma said:


> Hey maybe that's where we are all going wrong? Our choice of perfume is making the sperm swim out of our hoo-ha's and up to our necks and wrists :)
> 
> Well I am gladly officially CD1 today so can take my first clomid tablet tomorrow. I am very excited and feel like I am back in the game :) xx

i no ye haha god luck hun for this month fx you get your :bfp: :dust: xxx night girls cy all in the morning xx


----------



## mscorduroy

Evenin'

It's lovely to see there are some BFPs on here recently. Helps with feeling positive.

Lou - your side effects sound awful. I took my last 50mg tablet yesterday and so far no side effects (thought I was having a hot flush in the hairdressers yesterday, but then overheard someone else complaining it was hot & sticky :dohh:).

So, today is cycle day 7. I think we're going to start bd-ing cd 9 and then go every other day. I have a load of IC ov test strips, so am debating whether or not to use them. It might be good to see a potential O, but at the same time might be disheartening if I don't see one. But then maybe its better to know if there is a chance of a BFP. I don't know.

Liz x


----------



## caz & bob

you ovulat 12days after your :af: depending on your cycle xx


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not ignoring you all girls- just keeping my head down a bit until I feel better! O.H and I have decided to have a clomid break next month if no bfp this cycle- just so I can feel normal for a bit xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Sounds like a good idea hun. Although tbh I felt anxious and restless while i was off it even though it was only 2 weeks! 


This isn't a fun game is it?


----------



## babyloulou

No it's not- the side effects I had the first few cycles were nothing like this though! OH and I have made up, but only because he is so nice and doesn't have any sort of temper at all. But even though he is being so nice and trying to do everything for me I am just staying out of his way because I feel like hitting him everytime he speaks! I feel like I'm 'aggressively drunk' all the time if you know what I mean!


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah i know. Had to leave the room earlier to avoid shouting in a mad hormonal rage at the boy! Poor sod....


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies how are we? ... i had a great time with the family me and my antie took the 2 babies to spaceworld it's 1 of the slide and climbing frame things indoors ... i went up the stairs down the slide in the ballpool chasin little sarah she's 2 and full of energy i'm sooo tired and it was so warm today ... i've been suffering with really bad headaches for past week and severe eye pain i should make an appoinement with the doc just think its linked with the astigmatism other than that no sign of ovulation as usual hehe but it is early yet xx


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> No it's not- the side effects I had the first few cycles were nothing like this though! OH and I have made up, but only because he is so nice and doesn't have any sort of temper at all. But even though he is being so nice and trying to do everything for me I am just staying out of his way because I feel like hitting him everytime he speaks! I feel like I'm 'aggressively drunk' all the time if you know what I mean!

Hey Babylou, sorry you're still feeling so awful but glad you and DH made up.
Taking a break from Clomid might be a good idea, maybe you'll get your BFP this cycle!! :thumbup:
question, are you on the 100mg? Makes me nervous with your s/e as my FS wants to up the dose to 100mg next cycle
:hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Rudeollie said:


> Oooh Simi. Does it hurt??? Sounds nasty you poor thing xxx I really hope tomorrow brings you some good news xxx
> 
> Hi Rebecca - FX your ov pains bring a huge egg down for your hubby's men to catch! xxx
> 
> Lou - How are you feeling today honey?? Did you and DH sort things out??
> 
> Hi Dragon!!!!!!!!! xxx

Heheh thanks!

It's nice to be part of a group of girls taking Clomid, cramping is the only symptom I've been feeling but last night I was exhausted went to be around 9.30pm which I haven't done since I was a teen lol. I have no reason to be tired.

Hope you're doing well!


----------



## babyloulou

Britt- yes I am- got doubled this round. And yes the side effects seem to have doubled too! Although to be honest I was pretty bad with them on 50mg anyway! So if you haven't any bad ones on 50 then you may be ok! 

I've just developed a new side effect in the hour or so- backache!!! To add to my headache, toothache, stomach ache and all the other hellish things!!

Evening Kissy- glad you had a nice day xxx


----------



## moochacha

laura6914 said:


> hey moochacha hun,
> 
> I used to be on here and lurk from time to time and saw no one was on line to answer you so thought i would reply.
> 
> Strong cramping can be a symptom of taking clomid. i cramped from about 3dpo right the way through to AF. I also used to cramp whilst taking the tablets a little bit. Clomid actually brought my OV date forward to CD11 when it used to be CD14 so they recommend using OPKs from 5 days after your last pill to detect the surge.
> I hope the pills work for your hunny.
> 
> xxx

Thank you so much laura it's nice to hear from you again!!! Wooohoo baby is growing so much congratulations again!! :happydance: I started using OPK from CD10 because I'm trying the Sperm Meets Egg Plan!


----------



## moochacha

babyloulou said:


> Britt- yes I am- got doubled this round. And yes the side effects seem to have doubled too! Although to be honest I was pretty bad with them on 50mg anyway! So if you haven't any bad ones on 50 then you may be ok!
> 
> I've just developed a new side effect in the hour or so- backache!!! To add to my headache, toothache, stomach ache and all the other hellish things!!
> 
> Evening Kissy- glad you had a nice day xxx

Oh no!!! Are you able to take some paracetamol? I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## VickyLou

ttcbaby117 said:


> hahaha, this perfume convers is hilarious!!!!!! hahaha
> 
> vick - how was the wedding this weekend?
> 
> britt - oh ok so I will count down withyou 4 days to gooooo!!!!!! I cant wait till you post your bfp!!!

It was perfect huni, my sister in law looked stunning. Made me want to start planning mine lol but im not going too at the moment. How was your weekend? x


----------



## Simi78

Hi Ladies, how are we today? 
I just got back from my appointment at the hospital they did my 2nd scan this cycle and theres no change since last one...he said something like...its only 11mm on my right side which is not much diff from Mondays...also my womb doesnt look right...my lining is quite thick...he then looked back at my notes from my lap in Sept and realised that i have some werid tissue in my womb that is folded together...and it may cause problems for plantation or even the baby (when there is one) Hes going to scan me again next Wednesday (in case i ov later, today is CD14) and if the lining still looks the same and theres no change then hes going to do a Histroscopy...he said something like to scrap of the tissue and then put a coil there to stop the 2 fold sticking together again which will need to stay there for 3 months or so...
I am so fed up of all this waiting..i tought this would be it and now this issue has occured...im not having a good day so far! There wasnt any bleeding during the scan this time so that was ok..
i am really praying that things are better on Wednesday...HMM

Dragonmummy i am also in Surrey!! xx

Has anyone experienced anything i have...it just seemed my body is so messed up!

The Dr also said that the other consultant who was doing my lap should have done something about it at the time...errrghhh so fustrating!!!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are we all simi fx everthink goes to plan for you loulou glad your freinds with your hb hun its bsd clomid i just bit my lip haha x well its spitting her today and dull so i carntgo for a walk with my dogs round the dam gutted well im haveing some wierd pain in my right side and in my lower admon xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Ladies abit of advice. My scan on monday the nurse said it looks like i ovulated on friday (cause i had pain on the left side on thursday and friday) Im wondering when 21 bloods can be done? i have the form so i can go when ever just debating weather i should wait till tomorrow as that will be 7 days or can i do it today while im out and about?

Thanks ladies. Hope your all ok? xx


----------



## caz & bob

go now why your out hun get it over and done with xx xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies - 
loulou - so sorry you are having such horrid s/e...I really hope you feel better soon. I did go out and get those brazil nuts...I think you were the one who told me about them....thanks for the recommendation.
britt- you were right, ff changed my O day to cd16 like I thought.
simi - have had your hsg done yet? Could you possibly have fibroids?
moocha - whats the sperm meet egg plan...something I need to know about?


----------



## xkissyx

ooo i rem the backache .. hope you feel better soon lou hun xx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks girls- the heavy fog is starting to lit a little today- starting to feel a bit less emotional! Only a bit- but hopefully I'll be fine tomorrow. I have ovulation pains switching from both sides constantly today- and still got the backache too. xx

Vickylou- you should be alright to have it done today- but levels reach their peak at 7 days- so it may show slightly lower levels- although one day doesn't make a massive difference I don't think xx

Thanks Kissy- how are you doing? Any signs of ovulation from the Soy?? xx

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks lou.... no point now anyway lol got caught up with something else and the hospital closes at 3.30. Rubbish lol. Tomorrow it is xx

Hope your ok chick. The 100mg are horrible. Mine got worse but after ovulation i think the side affects got better. Im 6 dpo today and having nothing apart from a few lil cramps on the left side. Lets hope your the same chick xx


----------



## Britt11

hello ladies,
hope you are all doing well today.
Vicky- I am 6dpo today as well!! Not sure if I have any symptoms at all yet (if I do I worry that theyare in my head ha ha) but I will be testing at 9dpo
Great news that they confirmed O, I have to do 21 day bloods but that is not until Sat for me...as I O'd quite early with the clomid...I'm assuming I still have to go teh 21st day of my cycle...

TTC- yeah for O'ng one day sooner!! The 2ww seems so long hey??

Babylou- sounds like you are gearing up to O soon- yeah!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

ugh, the tww is worse than waiting to O....hahaha...at least while you are waiting to O you can bd to kill the time! 3dpo seems like such a lifetime away from where I need to be to find out if all of this worked!


----------



## Britt11

I hear ya hon....soon enough. How are you feeling about this cycle? did you get strong O pains?
I actually did and even though I do ovulate on my own, I have never had that before. Testing in 3 days for me lol...I dont care I have lots of IC's to use...ha ha
hugs


----------



## ttcbaby117

britt - hahaha, yeah actually I had tons of pain...Usually I will get twinges on one side but this month I had PAIN on both sides...so I am hoping for more than one egg. I have 2 hpts here and I dont want to use them until I am late...if i can hold out...hahahaha....I hope we get our bfps together and can do this bump thing together too...hahahaha

Olli - where are you today?


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> britt - hahaha, yeah actually I had tons of pain...Usually I will get twinges on one side but this month I had PAIN on both sides...so I am hoping for more than one egg. I have 2 hpts here and I dont want to use them until I am late...if i can hold out...hahahaha....I hope we get our bfps together and can do this bump thing together too...hahahaha
> 
> Olli - where are you today?

she probuly sleeping are at work haha i hate this wait to hun im only 1 behind you so we will be testing at the same time haha lot of baby :dust: for us all fx we get are :bfp: this month xx xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

everything crossed for us this month!!!! Any symptoms caz? I have taken to searching the internet for symptoms...hahaha....

btw girls, I uploaded a pic for you guys so you can see where I live. I took this last night while dh and I were out fishing for dinner...hahaha...we were coming back in when I took this picture!


----------



## samfitz

hello ladies hope everyone is not stressing too much well im 9dpo cd 24 an its dragging like mad but i think im out already this month yesterday i had loads of ewcm that i cant understand but there was enough toi have to werar a panty liner an today i started feeling wet (tmi) si i went to the toilet to check cos i thought af had come quiet early an when i wiped well it felt very slippy an there was loads of ewcm with brown streaks in it so i think af is on her way its weird but other than that no other aches pains or anything x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

could that be implantation sam? Is all that ewcm normal for you?


----------



## Britt11

TTC- I just saw your picture, it looks amazing there!!!!! I am SOOO jealous! Actually I just spoke to DH last night about going there for a get away, flights are really cheap and I could use my Hilton points once there (I am a medical sales rep and I have a ridiculous amount of points for every hotel)lol....
Caz and TTC, fx'd we get our BFPs together this cycle!!
Samfitz do you normally get ewcm around this time? I never do and have heard from many women who have gone on to get BFPs, thats exactly what they had...brown can be good, IB spotting.... have you tested yet?????
hugs,


----------



## Britt11

oh and my Avatar is Banff just by where Calgary is, we took this picture when we went hiking on my stagette...absolutely beautiful, love the mountains


----------



## ttcbaby117

gorgeous....mountains is not something I am used too, we dont have them here or in Florida....Is calgary closer to toronto or vancouver?


----------



## samfitz

ttcbaby117 said:


> could that be implantation sam? Is all that ewcm normal for you?

a little cm but was slimey an before af for me its watery x


----------



## samfitz

an no havent tested not testing until day of af that is monday x


----------



## babyloulou

That sounds good Sam- anything unusual is a good sign! X


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah sam that is a v. good sign. Let us know if you start feeling anything else out of the ordinary.


----------



## caz & bob

fx sam hun could be your :bfp: lots off baby :dust: xx xx


----------



## Jmg

Hi everyone, I just finished round two of Clomid. I go Monday for my follicle check. Round 1 was 50mg, round 2 was 100mg. The follicle check for round 1 showed about 6 follicles but they were only 6mm. I never ovulated. Anyone with a similar experience? (I'm 36). I'm just wondering if upping the dose will work. Also, do the number of follicles they see change every month? I have no idea how that part works?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hmmmm not been gettin any emails to say you lot were on and chatting!!!!! And Im missing out on Sam POSSIBLY having a bfp????

Sam - before AF my cm was always watery....This time however it was thick and slimey. FX for you honey xxx


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> gorgeous....mountains is not something I am used too, we dont have them here or in Florida....Is calgary closer to toronto or vancouver?

we are closer to Vancouver...next province over from the west coast. :)
I think if we only had 2 months of winter here than it would be a perfect place to live, but the winters are sooo long- actually we are having a spring storm as we speak :wacko:
I love Florida and hope to get to Bahamas soon:thumbup:

Samfitz, I cant believe you havent tested yet with your symptoms, good will power, let us know when you do :dust:

Hello JMG, those are great questions, I am new to Clomid and everything that goes with it, so one of the other girls may be able to help out
:hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies,

I had my first clomid tablet this morning so am officially in the club ;) Just a quick question....Am I going mad or do you get twinging of the ovaries on the first day of taking clomid. I swear I have had niggling all day similar to just before ovulation. Mainly on my left which is a bad sign as my left fallopian tube is blocked :( Does anyone else have this on the first tablet or is it all in my head?:wacko:

Good Luck to all of you ladies in the 2ww. Sam I have a good feeling about you :thumbup: xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah I had twinging straight away em.


----------



## ttcbaby117

britt - oh I have always wanted to go to vancouver....We almost did it for our honeymoon but ended up in the dominican instead (long story on that one)

ollie- there you are!!!!!! how are you feeling today any new symptoms?

jmg - welcome, I wish I could help you with that but I am unsure on how that tracking works.

sorry uninspired today, I dont want to do any work....instead I would perfer to symptom spot and chat with you girls! lol


----------



## caz & bob

mrphyemma said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I had my first clomid tablet this morning so am officially in the club ;) Just a quick question....Am I going mad or do you get twinging of the ovaries on the first day of taking clomid. I swear I have had niggling all day similar to just before ovulation. Mainly on my left which is a bad sign as my left fallopian tube is blocked :( Does anyone else have this on the first tablet or is it all in my head?:wacko:
> 
> Good Luck to all of you ladies in the 2ww. Sam I have a good feeling about you :thumbup: xx

i just had hot flushes hun the first time xx xx


----------



## Britt11

yeah to hot flushes Caz!!! :)
i dont want to work either...symptom spotting is more fun :) TTC, any symptoms for you?

hugs


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey TTC! Im doing ok today thanks. Not much to report other than tiredness and grumps hahaha Im so moody hehehe Im gettin nervous for the scan now...Tuesday cant come fast enough.

Dont blame you on not wanting to work. I wouldnt want to with that view! Wow wee! x


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> Hey TTC! Im doing ok today thanks. Not much to report other than tiredness and grumps hahaha Im so moody hehehe Im gettin nervous for the scan now...Tuesday cant come fast enough.
> 
> Dont blame you on not wanting to work. I wouldnt want to with that view! Wow wee! x

i would like that view to glad your doing ok hun whoo scan carnt wait to see the pic hun xx xx:happydance:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Thanks Caz.......:hugs: My mood has just got worse as DH's train has been delayed and he wont be home on time for my lovely dinner Ive done for him. It was timed to perfection and now (not really) its RUINED hahaha Thats how it feels in my head anyhow hahaha xxx:dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> Hahaha Thanks Caz.......:hugs: My mood has just got worse as DH's train has been delayed and he wont be home on time for my lovely dinner Ive done for him. It was timed to perfection and now (not really) its RUINED hahaha Thats how it feels in my head anyhow hahaha xxx:dohh:

aw hun sore it will be fine xx :hugs: xx


----------



## DragonMummy

lucky you cax - i get the bloody things all the time! nearly passed out at work last cycle!


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah no work for me today.....yeah i wish...funny, I do one thing then I log back in to see what you guys are saying...hahahaha....

no symptoms here at all....usually I have sore boobs right after o...but last month on clomid they didnt get sore till 9dpo so maybe that is just a clomid thing for me.


----------



## xkissyx

hi lou i'm great today had a brill sleep so headache and eye ache has eased ... no sign of ovulation which is nothing new hehe but trying to stay possitive .. i've been using the opk's again nothing possitive on them yet just the usual half dark second line xx


----------



## babyloulou

Well I hope soy pulls something out the bag for you Kirstie! What's your next step treatment wise? Have you been referred? Xx


----------



## babyloulou

P.s I hope the dinner is still tasty ellen xx


----------



## xkissyx

thanks lou i hope something happens soonish ... spoke to doctor last week after having to remind him what was wrong he said this has been going on way 2 long now and the fact i still don't have AF naturally is causing him concern so he's sent me out a referral back to the gyno he asked which i wanted to see and said i preferred the gyno as i'm familliar with him and wouldn't like to see yet another doctor 8 months ago gyno first thought it was a simple hormone imbalance and clomid would fix it so will see what happens next appointment ... i have no idea what is next as gyno said clomid would work and discussed nothing further with me i've heard there's injections of some sort they can give you but have no idea otherwise what they are xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Everyone seems to be moving onto injections now. I think they must be the new THING! Its an increase of 20% each cycle that you'll conceive.

My tea was lovely Lou.......Just wolfed it down. How DARE hubby keep me and bean waiting to eat hey?? Hahaha!

Glad to read your mood has lifted a little bit too honey xxx


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Sorry Ive been rubbish on here the last few days I am feeling really PMT y and finding it har to cope with I was so positive about this month 
x


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> yeah no work for me today.....yeah i wish...funny, I do one thing then I log back in to see what you guys are saying...hahahaha....
> 
> no symptoms here at all....usually I have sore boobs right after o...but last month on clomid they didnt get sore till 9dpo so maybe that is just a clomid thing for me.

hey TTC, yeah same for me...I always get sore boobs right after O but not this cycle with Clomid...they seemed a tiny bit sore yesterday but now today nothing.
is this only your second cycle on Clomid? if so, yeah must be a Clomid thing
:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Well you are certainly amongst friends here claire! I feel awful too! Just had another meaningless rant at OH! :-( 

Kissy- did they do all the scans and everything before? (sorry you've probably told me before)


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww claire xxx lots and lots of:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

lou - glad ot hear you feeling a bit better...I hope once you O this will all go away and you will feel yourself again.
clairy - sorry you are feeling down...remember clomid does that to you!
britt - yeah well I am also hoping that no symptoms is a symptom...though I know 3dpo is way to early to have any....so I will concentrate on your symptoms...hahaha


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> lou - glad ot hear you feeling a bit better...I hope once you O this will all go away and you will feel yourself again.
> clairy - sorry you are feeling down...remember clomid does that to you!
> britt - yeah well I am also hoping that no symptoms is a symptom...though I know 3dpo is way to early to have any....so I will concentrate on your symptoms...hahaha

ha ha well I dont really have any symptoms either. :haha: Is this your second cycle of Clomid?

Hello Rudeollie

sorry to hear of AF Clairy :flower: this TTC stuff is horrible, never thought it would be this hard
:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah second cycle.....and the only difference I can see is that I Oed earlier and I dont have as much cm before and after O. Last month after O I had tons of it.


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> yeah second cycle.....and the only difference I can see is that I Oed earlier and I dont have as much cm before and after O. Last month after O I had tons of it.

okay hmmm...interesting, I had less cm than I normally do without Clomid this month...
I'm starting to think nothing took this cycle, would have thought i would have felt a cramp or twinge by now....oh well its still early I guess :wacko:
fx'd for you and I and all the girls for BFPs soon :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## caz & bob

aw clariy :hugs: hun lots off baby :dust: to us all on here xx xx


----------



## babyloulou

Girls I have EWCM appearing!! More already on CD10 than I have ever had before! Looks like the 100mg and the robuttisin are finally starting to work together!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou that great news woo hooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

lou great news hun xx xx
:happydance:


----------



## moonmama

Hi Ladies, can I join you please? :hi: I'm on my first ever clomid cycle, cd8 today. I'm supposed to be having it as well as a hcg injections pre ov but unfortunately my appointment for scan and jab isnt untill cd13 and I think it'll be too late because I tend to ovulate early.

Am I alone in having the entire 5 days with a horrid muzzy headache? Also do any of you ladies there have hcg injections as well as the clomid? If I get pregnant they are going to carry on giving me the hcg weekly apparerently because i've had recurrent miscarriages so hoping it'll help!

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

thats great news lou!! :dance: 

i've been seen by a gyno twice i've had an US scan and all was said to be great with that i went through a phase of having blood tests every 2 weeks to see if there was any change in hormone levels ... i've had thyroid, glucose, full blood count and all hormones tested and they all came back ok (apart from hormones) i was sent for US with suspected PCOS but it was negative and i was ok and so i was sent to gyno with suspected PCOS and he said i didn't have it and simply had a hormones imbalance and that clomid will sort it ... clomid didn't sort it so i havn't a clue what happens next any ideas? what other tests can be done? xx


----------



## caz & bob

hey girls do you count the day you ovulat 1dpo or is it the day after x x x


----------



## xkissyx

the day after ovulation is 1 dpo usually xx


----------



## caz & bob

xkissyx said:


> the day after ovulation is 1 dpo usually xx

thorught was hun but some count the day they ovulat xx xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

congrats lou...that is great news!!!!

moon - welcome to our forum, I am not the one to help you with the hcg injections but I did have headaches while I was taking the pills but it subsided once I finished the pills.

kissy - have they done a hsg to check to see if your tubes are clear? Has your OH been checked?


----------



## caz & bob

night girls have fun xx xx


----------



## babyloulou

Welcome Moonmama xxx Yes I get the headache- I had it terrible on the first cycle! Now I would give anything to just have that side effect and none ofthe others that have appeared cycle by cycle!! Clomid is eeeeeevil!! 

Kissy- they said I didn't have pcos on my first test too but then found it a year or so later! I would imagine they will do further tests and scans before offering injections. They will want to make sure it is not something more simple first xx


----------



## xkissyx

i havn't had an hsg as i havn't even been able to ovulate and as for OH he already has 2 boys proven to be his with dna tests ....

lou they prob will tests again ... i was tested a few years ago for PCOS and again all was said to be ok i've had issues with AF since puberty so maybe its just the way i am xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

aw sorry kissy, I am not quite sure what they will do next.....wish I could help.


----------



## babyloulou

Me too kissy- I never had proper periods so they just banged me on the pill at 15 as a stupid solution! I had never ovulated in my life until the first two clomid cycles- so don't give up- if they can make it happen to me at 30 then they can definitely make it happen for you. Maybe your body needs more of a kickstart and a good clearout with an HSG! The doc insisted I have an HSG before starting Clomid as he said it can clear alot of crap out that can be affecting the way your body works, never mind the tubes xxx


----------



## xkissyx

oooo thanks lou i just thought it was for clearing out the tubes i will mention that at my next appoinment and get it done i think now at 15 months after implanton removal something should be done for AF ... 

i didn't start periods till i was 16 and even then they were very rare so doc put me on pill at 18 i stayed on that for 6 months and then had a break a 6 months break with no period so i was then put on implanton for contreceptive use, we wanted a family so had it removed and no natural period since just induced ones xx


----------



## samfitz

good morning ladies an welcome moonmama well this morning i have got brown spotting an cramps so i know im out there is no ewcm today with it i spotted for 5 days before af last month so the bitch is upon me so looks like i will be moving onto to my 4th round of clomid i have lost all pma now so im going to start saving for ivf its alot of money an no funding might be well into my 40s before i save that kind of cash on a real downer at the moment anyway got to go to work now so i will catch up when i get home x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Sam honey.........Dont give up yet my love. Spotting and cramps could be anything, witch or bfp xxx Hope your day at work goes fast and is nice and easy, and your home before you know it xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Awww I'm sorry Sam. Remember though there's always hope until AF arrives- brown spotting can lead to many things xx


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha ditto ellen! Great minds and that! X


----------



## Rudeollie

Hehehe the greatest Lou! How you feeling today?? Looking forward to the long weekend??


----------



## moochacha

ttcbaby117 said:


> moocha - whats the sperm meet egg plan...something I need to know about?

Hey sorry to get back to you so late, work has taken over today!!! 

here is some info about the sperm meet egg plan https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm some of the girls in the TTC section have started a thread/ team which they are all doing it. It's more of less what I've been doing anyway. :haha:

As for me I'm still getting a fair bit of cramping I had some EWCM but it seemed more watery than normal, I'm lacking in CM even though I'm taking Robitussin. Anyone have any tips or other ways I can increase CM while on Clomid. I drink loads of water since I work out everyday I drink close to 2-3L a day so I think I'm getting enough fluids. I might have to ask around some of the Doctors at work, not that they know much. lol

Off to the Doctors tomorrow, I'm a little nervous. :wacko:


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Im still hanging in here Hi to all the newbies and loads of luck .
Sam I am sorry the dreaded witch is on her way I am pretty sure I will be joining you over the weekend but I am trying so hard to stay positive.DH is convinced its worked and I am just not feeling it.
XxX


----------



## Simi78

Good morning ladies,
How are you all today? Im at work :-( 
A quick question and i hope you can help me because im confused! 
I am on 100 mg 2nd cycle and today is CD15 i had my 2nd scan of the month yesterday, i was told I have some scar tissue in my womb that may cause a issue later...and my folicals were only 11mm (not much change from CD 12 scan)...hmm late last night I spotted a little and then just now i have dry brown spotting...and slight dull pain in my left ovary...
Does this mean im out this month already??? Heeeelppp please!! 

Thank u xx


----------



## Kiki09

Hi All, I would love to come back as my clomid bfp resulted in a miscarriage in Jan so started back on round 1 of clomid this month... 

I dont think I know anyone in this thread anymore so feel like a newcomer :flower:


----------



## Simi78

Hi Kiki, Welcome! Im new here myself, I only joined a few days ago. everyone here is fab! Where are you on you cycle? xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Kiki - Im so sorry to hear of your loss honey. And dont worry it wont take you too long to get to know this bunch of nutters xxx I hope we can see another bfp off you soon xxx

Simi - I would have thought its WAY too early for AF to be arriving so I would see how things progress and if your worried call your specialists xxx FX it stops and its just ad oddity! xxx

Clairy - Aww honey, dont me too disheartened til the witch arrives will you xxx If it helps my DH thought I was oregnant before I did! FX hun xxx


----------



## Simi78

Thank you Rudeollie! I hope it stops...I thought it would be too early!! Do you or anybody know what is the latest someone can O? as im on CD15 annd nothing yet...Dr has scheduled another scan for Wednesday...

xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Ive seen girls ov as late as CD 22 Simi, so dont rule ov out just yet! Are you temping this cycle??? Just wondered if that could show us whats going on in there?? xxx


----------



## babyloulou

If I ovulated last cycle Simi then it was CD26 or 27- it was never confirmed though because it was too late. I think anything after CD21 means it's _unlikely_ to result in a BFP as the egg is worse quality! But when I say unlikely I don't mean impossible- some women have ovulated really late and got a BFP! If you have brown spotting and ovulation pain then it could be happening now????

Hi Kiki- welcome back. I wasn't here when you were last here but I read the whole thread before joining it about 4 months ago and I remember you from your posts (it's the brill profile picture I remembered!). I am so sorry about your miscarriage- I really hope it happens again for you really soon xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Ol- how are you and the peanut today? xx


----------



## Rudeollie

I had a bacon mcmuffin for breakie and its given peanut bloody indigestion! Hurts like hell hahaha Hasnt stopped me from wanting to eat everything we have in the house tho!

I got my 3+ on CB digi this morning. Very relieved I can tell you, still doesnt mean Im out of the woods yet but every small step and all that xxx


----------



## Simi78

Hi Rudeollie & Babylou, You guys are fab you help me feel so much better! I am not very good at this and really need to learn a bit more and def how my body works..
I started temping only yesterday...so theres not much to report it was at 35.62 or something...
Babylou, I did a ov test last night and it was neg...ive never seen a line there so am thinking do i ov at all??! Could it be that it maybe different story today, would it change that quick? Sorry im a bit dumb about all this! 

Thank you xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Dont be silly Simi xxx It took me ages to learn all the ropes of this clomid game!!!

I have never got a proper dark doubleliner on an opk (until I used one for my bfp haha) Even if you dont see it doesnt mean it hasnt happend.The window of time is sooo short you could miss it easily! xxx


----------



## megs79

Hi everyone - GOOD LUCK this cycle. For anyone who knows me, just put a pic of my 12 week scan up in 1st Trimester group. Proves that Clomid can work!

:flower: :flower: :flower:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Meg!!!!!! Zoooommssssssss off to see a piccie of Megs little one xxx


----------



## moochacha

Rudeollie said:


> I had a bacon mcmuffin for breakie and its given peanut bloody indigestion! Hurts like hell hahaha Hasnt stopped me from wanting to eat everything we have in the house tho!
> 
> I got my 3+ on CB digi this morning. Very relieved I can tell you, still doesnt mean Im out of the woods yet but every small step and all that xxx

Congratulations Hun :hugs: here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Rebecca xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

awww sorry sam, I really hope this is your body tricking you!!!

moocha - thanks for the info, I will check it out

kiki - welcome back

simi - sometimes (on non-clomid cycles) I have some brown spotting around O...my dr basically said it could be my fibroid acting up OR that I am ovulating. The only thing to do is just wait and see how long it lasts. If it is from O then it shouldnt last too long.

loulou - how you feeling today, any better?

well FF is messing with me yet again. I think I Oved on cd16 but this morning it changed it to cd 17....this is the second time it changed it...I dunno, but i think I might just go from when I felt like I Oed!!!! SO I think I am 4 dop and no symptoms yet....hahahaha...I hope everyone had a great day today!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are we all hi to all the newbes well i have just had a nice tea we had eggfryed rice with curry sauce and for afters we had tiramisu it went down welll haha we i have a few pains in my left and right sides and still feel tierd xx xx


----------



## helen1234

Kiki09 said:


> Hi All, I would love to come back as my clomid bfp resulted in a miscarriage in Jan so started back on round 1 of clomid this month...
> 
> I dont think I know anyone in this thread anymore so feel like a newcomer :flower:

:yipee: you know me ya old mucker, great bunch in here again, us clomid girls know how to talk :rofl:

i'm waiting to ovulate still so not much of any update on me,

hope everyone has a wonderful wknd


----------



## samfitz

well im off to see a medium tonight hoping she tells me something good x


----------



## caz & bob

fx sam she will xx xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh sam you will have to tell us what she says....I have always wanted to go to one of those.


----------



## Simi78

Yes Sam let us know i would liket o go to one! 
Im waiting for my chinese to arrive...yummyyy xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooh Simi you temptress! I cant decide between a giant sloppy pizza or a chinese. Tonight I chose take away hahaha Baby gets what baby wants...Now if it could just decided between the 2 choices!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh the choices...i was just watching tv and this guy was eating a burger...wow it looked good, I might have one of those tonight....lol


----------



## caz & bob

is going for a bath and then going to chill with me alcopop why its the weekend haha xx xx


----------



## moochacha

Ouch I went for bloods today and she couldn't find a vein... hmmm anyway after about 8 attempts I decided to go home drink loads of water and some electrolytes. Since I'm a Nursing Practitioner I decided to tell her how to feel for veins because the poor dear was just the Doctors Receptionist. Finally after the first attempt she got the vein and I had my bloods drawn lol......

Strange though I'm not big either so maybe she shouldn't be taken blood if she can't find veins. :cry:

U/S on Tuesday they canceled today so it will straight after ovulation :wacko: I can't stand to have another miscarriage I really hope we get to the bottom of what is happening. My Doctor told me not take the progesterone he gave me until the bloods come back and they come back after Ovulation :cry:

Anyway hope you're all well. :hugs:


----------



## samfitz

well didnt get to see the medium last night so im booked in for in the morning nothing much to report pretty much the same brown spotting but temp still going up but temp didnt drop last month until af came so that nothing out of the ordinary for me it seems x


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope your all haveing a great long weekend the sun is out here me and hb are haveing a nice quie day why my son is sleeping his nans so i think we will have a bd later haha xx xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

moocha - wow sorry for that! Let us know how your results come out...

sam - sucks you didnt get to see the medium...let us know how it goes when you get to go.

caz- this tww is taking forever....hahahahahahha


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> moocha - wow sorry for that! Let us know how your results come out...
> 
> sam - sucks you didnt get to see the medium...let us know how it goes when you get to go.
> 
> caz- this tww is taking forever....hahahahahahha

i no hun it doing my head in now haha hope we get are :bfp:s baby :dust: to us all in tww when you testing hun xx xx


----------



## Britt11

good morning lovely ladies,
You are right TTC, this 2ww is sooo dragging. I noticed that as well, FF changed your crossbars again!! Oh well, either way its still good, but just a longer wait. Its hard without opks to know for sure.
How are you feeling today Caz?
as for me tested at 8dpo with one of my IC's :rofl: and BFN :(
I know its early but i have so many of them....No symptoms really except increased urination but that is so subjective and could be just perception or drinking more
dust to all the Clomid girls :dust::dust:


----------



## caz & bob

i still feel tired alot britt and im constipated haha i keep peeing alot lets hope we all get are :bfps: it will be great xx xx


----------



## Britt11

caz & bob said:


> i still feel tired alot britt and im constipated haha i keep peeing alot lets hope we all get are :bfps: it will be great xx xx

very good signs Caz!! I'm actually not tired at all, which worries me a little however, a couple hours ago I had some pinching on my left low down....wondering if that could be anything or perhaps just indigestion?...:wacko:
I will test again tomorrow with IC, why not? :haha:
fx'd we get bfps soon!!


----------



## caz & bob

i dont blame you is inplantation 8 to 10days after ovulation xx xx


----------



## Britt11

awesome, thanks Caz!! Maybe the 8dpo pinching is something, gosh wouldnt that be nice. We will keep eachother updated
hugs,


----------



## caz & bob

:hugs: to you hun xx xx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey lovely ladies how are you all?

Nothing to report here, concerned as my boobs have not hurt once this month... usually straight after ov there killing me?? hmm other that that im just extremely tired.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the lovely long weekend.

Britt i see your dpo is same as mine. When is your af due? Fingers crossed its a no show!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey caz and britt - well I did an override on my FF b/c I do think I oed on cd16. That is when I had all the signs. I ran a 4 mil e cancer awareness race this morning and I feel like I am going to die. I am not used to getting up that early....5:30 am was out and ready to go....hahahaha.....anyway, I need to keep busy cuz I am so anxious!!!!! So far no symptoms at all...which of course makes me wonder if th is actually going to happen. Also, I had a drink last night, Ooops, I had a mojito my dh's cousin was making. Then of course I felt guilty. Now they have called and asked to come back over to have more....ugh....I guess I won tonight. I try not to drink while I am in my tww but it is really hard on an island where there isnt much more to do....AHHHHH...anyway, now that I have gotten that off my chest....


----------



## caz & bob

i would have one hun if i was in the bahamas im haveing some alcopops againe tonight haha need to it the weekend its not as thow we drink everynight is it hun fx for us this month lots of baby :dust: :dust: :dust: xx xx


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls, I'm writing this on BB so not sure if it will go through.... Vicky, oh my gosh same thing my boobs normally hurt like heck after O but not this month...assumed it was a Clomid side effect...I did have sensitive nips about 2 days ago but nothing now... Yeah to being the same dpo!!! When are u testing hon?
TTC- wow good for you on the 5 mile run, that's excellent...don't worry about the occassional drink during the 2ww...if anything it may help relax..if nothing has implanted I can't see why it would affect anything, my hubby always says don't change my lifestyle drastically until you get a BFP. I have had a glass of wine and a beer in this 2ww, I probably won't have more until AF arrival now if she comes (better not)
Well between you and I, Vicky and Caz- lots of excitement for the 2ww!!!!! :)
Hugs,


----------



## ttcbaby117

that is so true caz...just worries me that I am undoing everything the clomid should do....but you are right!


----------



## ttcbaby117

britt - ah thanks you girls always make me feel better!!!! Ok so lets stay positive in this tww.....I really want us all to get our bfps!!!! BABYDUST!!!


----------



## todteach

Hi girls :) Just checking in with everyone. Feeling cranky and bloated. Yeah! Oops I said I wouldn't complain. :blush: Four days until babymaking time.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girlies!

I got absolutley WASTED in my last 2WW! I swear it helped me get the egg to stick as I was much more relaxed hahahaha Not that m condoning drinking hahaha

Well spent the day shopping and am knackered now.......M&S meal deal for tea so that will be LISH! Oof and melt in the middel chocolate puds for after mmmm

All I have nowadays is food! Ill be a total biffer by the time this baby arrives heheh xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Britt i did a sneaky one earlier lol but it was negative, still early yet though. What day is af due for you hun? mine is next friday (i think) Hmmmm fingers crossed we are weird and dont get sore boobs lol. 

Im having a little drink tonight too got some friends coming over for some food and drink and a sing song lol...

Hope everyone is having a nice relaxing evening.

Ollie how you feeling? you have your scan soon dont ya? Awwww little bean lol


----------



## Britt11

Hey Vicky, no worries I tested too... :wacko:
Technically AF wasnt due until the 9th this month but I o'd early so probably the 7th or 8th according to the charts...
I'll be testing again tomorrow at 9dpo :)
:dust::dust::dust: to everyone


----------



## caz & bob

fx for us all :dust::dust::dust: hope awer :bfp: comes xx xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Vicky, Im doing ok, I just cannot get full! Hahaha Had a kfc today and straight after (and it was a huge burger/chicken combo meal) I wanted my m&s food!!!!!!!

Im sat here now and I can hear the sausage rolls calling me Ellllennnn Ellllllllennnn!!!! Hehehe

Hey Caz, Hey Britt! Im loving watching in on the 2ww! How evil am i? hahaha

Loulou - How are you honey?????? xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

hate this carnt wait to test im only 6dpo and on my other tracker im 7 dpo haha night girls xx xx


----------



## lisaf

Wow, I leave you gals alone for a few days and I end up with 20 pages of reading! Yikes! Welcome to the newbies, hope to hear some BFPs soon from you gals in your TWW! I still have my FX'd even for those who are spotting. I really hope there is still a chance for you guys but I know how it feels since I spot before AF and give up hope as soon as that starts.

I stayed away because I was obsessing way too much and really don't want to get fired for being on here all day instead of working, Lol!
I came out of the Clomid-dumps a couple days ago. I HATE how depressed I feel during CD7-14. I was just so sure this 4th round wouldn't work and didn't know how I was going to handle being off the Clomid and probably not ovulating (its a possibility, but I couldn't see how it would be possible) 
I feel like I'm getting to know my temp patterns a little (of course they will totally change on me the instant I think I have it figured out). I predicted I'd get my positive OPK today, which I did! I experimented and pulled out one of my old First Response brand ones and it did not turn clearly positive while my IC OPK was twice as dark as the control line. Anyone who has trouble getting positive OPKs should really try a few different brands and test 2x a day.

I started going to accupuncture. It is expensive for me here, but I felt SO GOOD after my first appointment its completely worth it to me. It also gives me something to help with my Clomid break if this cycle doesn't work. I was feeling like going off the Clomid was like being cut adrift.. and now I feel like this accupuncture is my life raft. Feeling very positive about all of it now.

(PS, we gotta get more people in this club over in my timezone! :) I miss out on all the conversations!)


----------



## Britt11

Hey Rudeollie, thats okay eat eat eat! :thumbup:
Night Caz roll on 7dpo/8dpo for you tomorrow!! :thumbup:
Hey Lisa, good to hear from you. Glad you are enjoying the acupuncture and feeling better and congrats on the +ve opk :happydance:

I have a little bit of cramping girls....but not sure if that just has to do with #2 lol....(sorry tmi)
I also went for my CD21 bloods today, first time ever, so I am very curious to see what my numbers will be.

well off to friends for the evening

:hugs:


----------



## todteach

Anyone have headaches on day 9 and 10? Last two days, my migraines started acting up again (haven't had one in a dogs age). I don't want to take my axert for them, just hoping that they'll settle down on their own? I hate going to bed in the middle of the day, but really no other choice I guess.


----------



## moochacha

ttcbaby117 said:


> moocha - wow sorry for that! Let us know how your results come out...
> 
> sam - sucks you didnt get to see the medium...let us know how it goes when you get to go.
> 
> caz- this tww is taking forever....hahahahahahha

Thanks ttcbaby :hugs:

sam - can't wait to see what the medium has to say!!


----------



## samfitz

well i have been up hours now cleaned up an all ready to go an there is nothing new with me still brown spotting an slight temp drop this morning maybe next month willl be my month lets see if the medium can shed some light on it fx speak to you guys later when i get back x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi ladies,

I am on Cd5 now and have just taken my 4th clomid tablet. Have had some mild symptoms but so far it seems to have been very kind to me. I need to get some opk's so I can start poas in the next day or 2 and DH has been warned to limber up ;)

It is nice to see so many of you in the 2ww. I shall eagerly await news of lots of BFP's. :) Sam I hope that your brown spotting comes to nothing and I am eager to hear what the medium has to say.


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls how are we all this morning well im havein a relaxin day today why the hb is watching football an im doing a sunday roast i feel like i have lots of traped wind today carnt wait to test xx xx


----------



## dizzikel

Can anyone help???

I am after some advice ladies. Got up this morning CD7 and thought I had better start using my fertility monitor (even though I did not peak until CD16 last month). Managed to forget about using it (silly me)...but then remembered and squeezed a little wee out! PMSL! When the CBFM came up with a high I thought that was no great surprise given this happened last month BUT.....when I took the testing strip out, both lines were as dark as each other! Now I know you should not really look at these but I know that the second line does get darker the closer the ov (this happened last month). So my question is.. does anyone know if you can ovulate this early (CD7) as it looks like it might happen very soon. Now ignore me for being totally but given it is only CD7... could I be pg and not know???? Does pg show up on ovulation kits??? I know it is a long shot but I am thinking that I should maybe test later today just to make sure.


----------



## caz & bob

ye they can pick hcg up but if i was you i would do a hpk or you may have ovulated early hun if your on clomid it can make some people ovulat early xx xx


----------



## samfitz

well just got back from seeing the medium an she was fantastic there were things she said that she could not have known my daughter an my twin brother came through for me she called my daughter rose but her name was brodie louisa rose looks like good things are coming my way she picked up on the fact that i am ttc an she said she can she my childrens toys under the x mas tree for next year an i will be having twins boy and a girl an i will conceive before the end of this year when the roses bloom so im tipping that will be august x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw great news sam xx fx for us all xx


----------



## samfitz

i hope we all get our bfps cos we all work an try so hard for it an we all deserve it my saying is hope springs eternal x x x


----------



## caz & bob

lots of baby :dust::dust::dust::dust: to us all xx xx


----------



## VickyLou

Britt think im due the same day not 100%sure though. Lets hope we get our bfp.

Ollie glad your feeling ok, hunger is a good think means bean is taking it off you lol.... Alls looking good. You going to anounce it after your scan?

Hope everyone else is well? Sam that sounds promising huni..... fingers crossed for you. I hate to have one done.... it woukd make me want to give up id be scared that they tell me next year or summot.

Caz hope your doing ok and not going insane with 2ww. xx


----------



## caz & bob

VickyLou said:


> Britt think im due the same day not 100%sure though. Lets hope we get our bfp.
> 
> Ollie glad your feeling ok, hunger is a good think means bean is taking it off you lol.... Alls looking good. You going to anounce it after your scan?
> 
> Hope everyone else is well? Sam that sounds promising huni..... fingers crossed for you. I hate to have one done.... it woukd make me want to give up id be scared that they tell me next year or summot.
> 
> Caz hope your doing ok and not going insane with 2ww. xx

already gone insane hun haha xx xx


----------



## VickyLou

Hahaha i no that feeling huni. I have just done an ic and there was a really really faint line. going to wait 2-3 days and retest. Dont want to get my hopes up though. So Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh its our secret lol


----------



## caz & bob

VickyLou said:


> Hahaha i no that feeling huni. I have just done an ic and there was a really really faint line. going to wait 2-3 days and retest. Dont want to get my hopes up though. So Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh its our secret lol

ok hun what dpo are you xx xx


----------



## VickyLou

9 or 10 dpo not too sure huni. xx


----------



## Rudeollie

WHAT?!?!?!??!?!? WHat do I hear about keeping faint lines quiet?!??!?!?!?


----------



## VickyLou

Lol ollie i had one earlier but not shouting about it the more in look at it the more im thinking it might be an evap..... Id put the pic up you wont be able to see anything as its that faint.


----------



## Rudeollie

VickyLou said:


> Lol ollie i had one earlier but not shouting about it the more in look at it the more im thinking it might be an evap..... Id put the pic up you wont be able to see anything as its that faint.

Ok you're forgiven :thumbup::haha::haha:


----------



## VickyLou

lol thanks huni lol..... if it gets darker you will be the first to no lol xx


----------



## caz & bob

VickyLou said:


> lol thanks huni lol..... if it gets darker you will be the first to no lol xx

im 7 dpo hun i carnt wait to test its says 7 on one of my tracker and the other says 8 so i dont no haha xx xx lots of baby :dust::dust::dust xx xx


----------



## todteach

My fingers are crossed for you Vicky.

Sam: So glad to hear the medium went well.

:dust: to everyone. :kiss:


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Hope everyones enjoying the long weekend
I am still hanging in here temps are still up theres still no real symptoms though my PMS y type feeling has faded and I am a bit tetchy and headachy but nothing really bad.
The waitings really getting to me I have a FS appt for blood tests on Tuesday so I suppose its not too long
Ellen its great to hear your doing so well and I really do wish everyone else the best of luck
Claire


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls hope you are well, just finished reading the updates
Clairy- 16dpo and high temps are you serious??? I tried looking at your chart but your settings have it go only to the pie chart. Have you tested???:baby:

Vicky- oh my gosh I was so excited reading that for you, faint line is a faint line :thumbup: I've got everything crossed for you. Question do you have sore boobs at all now? I'm starting to loose a little hope as my boobs arent sore at all and thought they might be at 9dpo....aggh

Caz- I'm going very crazy in this 2ww, actually DH thinks I have already lost it...lol, are you going to test tomorrow? I know its early...I have the cheapies so it doesnt matter, I tested yesterday too :rofl:

Samfitz- :thumbup:on the medium, sounds like a lovely reading

Mrphyemma- good luck this cycle, yeah for the last tablet of Clomid!!

And as for me, tested this morning with IC and :bfn:
Oh well, testing again tomorrow
hugs,


----------



## ttcbaby117

tod - I only had migraines while I was taking the pills...sorry I wish i could help you. 

Hey Rudeollie - that is wonderful....eat as much as you can for all of us...as we still all have to eat properly....hahahhahaha

Caz - Britt - Ugh, I know how you feel...hahahaha....I am dying to know if it worked...seriously....wish I had some IC's to start testing with!!!

Lisa- that acupuncture really is great. I have a chiropractor here and incorporates accupunture and it is amazing!

caz- yum, sunday roast! All you need to say next is yorkshire pudding and I might jump on a plane....hahahaha

sam - that is such wonderful news!!!! Twins huh, Oh I would love that....what uplifting news...

Vick - omg what wonderful news.....I really hope this is it for you...fx crossed

clairy - wow 16dpo....good on you...please let us know what tomorrow brings.

britt -probably still too early but dont worry yet.
as for me - it is me and my dh 1 year wedding anniversary so we are taking it easy and doing some dinner tonight. Out and about and probably going to have a couple glasses of wine ;) temps are still staying around the same..I would think if implantation happened or anything like that I would have either a temp dip or increase so I am thinking nothing much is going on there. Other than that I am having some ovary pain which I think is probably a luteal cysts...yeah for me....hahahaha...anyway lovely ladies I hope you have a great sunday!


----------



## caz & bob

Britt11 said:


> Hey girls hope you are well, just finished reading the updates
> Clairy- 16dpo and high temps are you serious??? I tried looking at your chart but your settings have it go only to the pie chart. Have you tested???:baby:
> 
> Vicky- oh my gosh I was so excited reading that for you, faint line is a faint line :thumbup: I've got everything crossed for you. Question do you have sore boobs at all now? I'm starting to loose a little hope as my boobs arent sore at all and thought they might be at 9dpo....aggh
> 
> Caz- I'm going very crazy in this 2ww, actually DH thinks I have already lost it...lol, are you going to test tomorrow? I know its early...I have the cheapies so it doesnt matter, I tested yesterday too :rofl:
> 
> Samfitz- :thumbup:on the medium, sounds like a lovely reading
> 
> Mrphyemma- good luck this cycle, yeah for the last tablet of Clomid!!
> 
> And as for me, tested this morning with IC and :bfn:
> Oh well, testing again tomorrow
> hugs,

no hun not testing till im 12 13 dpo hun your mad you keep testing i only have 2 so im leaveing it till then xx xx


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> tod - I only had migraines while I was taking the pills...sorry I wish i could help you.
> 
> Hey Rudeollie - that is wonderful....eat as much as you can for all of us...as we still all have to eat properly....hahahhahaha
> 
> Caz - Britt - Ugh, I know how you feel...hahahaha....I am dying to know if it worked...seriously....wish I had some IC's to start testing with!!!
> 
> Lisa- that acupuncture really is great. I have a chiropractor here and incorporates accupunture and it is amazing!
> 
> caz- yum, sunday roast! All you need to say next is yorkshire pudding and I might jump on a plane....hahahaha
> 
> sam - that is such wonderful news!!!! Twins huh, Oh I would love that....what uplifting news...
> 
> Vick - omg what wonderful news.....I really hope this is it for you...fx crossed
> 
> clairy - wow 16dpo....good on you...please let us know what tomorrow brings.
> 
> britt -probably still too early but dont worry yet.
> as for me - it is me and my dh 1 year wedding anniversary so we are taking it easy and doing some dinner tonight. Out and about and probably going to have a couple glasses of wine ;) temps are still staying around the same..I would think if implantation happened or anything like that I would have either a temp dip or increase so I am thinking nothing much is going on there. Other than that I am having some ovary pain which I think is probably a luteal cysts...yeah for me....hahahaha...anyway lovely ladies I hope you have a great sunday!

ye we did have yorkshires hun i love me sunday roasts haha xx xx


----------



## Britt11

I know, thats the problem with having IC's in the house and hearing of early BFPs lol...I need to lock them up somewhere ha ha

Todd- I did have a couple of days with headaches on the clomid, just took some tylenol and was fine soon after :)

TTC- sounds like a wonderful day planned, DH and I are off to Banff for lunch and shopping. We were going to go snowboarding (yes the lifts are still open for another couple of weeks) but I wretched my knee and its still not great

hugs,


----------



## caz & bob

Britt11 said:


> I know, thats the problem with having IC's in the house and hearing of early BFPs lol...I need to lock them up somewhere ha ha
> 
> Todd- I did have a couple of days with headaches on the clomid, just took some tylenol and was fine soon after :)
> 
> TTC- sounds like a wonderful day planned, DH and I are off to Banff for lunch and shopping. We were going to go snowboarding (yes the lifts are still open for another couple of weeks) but I wretched my knee and its still not great
> 
> hugs,

that sound fab hun have a geat time and whatch your knee xx xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

britt - sounds like fun..I have never been snowboarding.....you guys will have a blast...

caz - you and me both. I have one FRER and one clearblue left and I am trying to save them....they are really expensive down here......double what they are in the states.


----------



## mrphyemma

Oooh Vickylou that faint line sounds very promising. Here's to darker lines very soon:thumbup:
Sam, Very interesting about the reading. Twins would be wonderful :flower:

Had a bit of a blow today. One of my sisters in law has announced she is 2 months pregnant. I want to be happy for her but it hurts so much. It is only a year since she had a termination because she fell out with the father and here she is again, doesn't know who the father is and is keeping this one. I don't want my own infertility to turn me into a monster but I feel eaten up with envy :blush:


----------



## caz & bob

do you think i should test now at 7 dpo aw leave it till i am 12 dpo xxxx


----------



## slara6105

caz & bob said:


> do you think i should test now at 7 dpo aw leave it till i am 12 dpo xxxx

I know its hard but you should wait.... I am currently 10dpo and going crazy trying to stay busy to not think about it so much.I will test 12 dpo...
I hope we get our :bfp:
:dust:


----------



## mrphyemma

caz & bob said:


> do you think i should test now at 7 dpo aw leave it till i am 12 dpo xxxx

7dpo is very early to test Caz. If you can cope with the possibility of a BFN then it isn't too bad xx


----------



## caz & bob

i no i thorght that hope we all get awer :bfp:s this month baby:dust::dust: i will leave it till im 12dpo then xx xx


----------



## todteach

mrphyemma: Sounds a bit like my family to be honest. My sister called to tell me on Monday that she's pregnant. I congratulated her and told her how happy I was, that I'm sure hubby and I will only be a couple months behind her..........you know all that fake happiness for her. She then goes on to complain about her symptoms to me, and tells me that she's out of the woods as far as miscarriages because she's six weeks along. :nope::nope::nope: I had both of my losses much later than this. 

Guess what I'm trying to you is that I am so sorry to hear this. We're all right here for you when you need to scream about it. :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

dizzikel said:


> Can anyone help???
> 
> I am after some advice ladies. Got up this morning CD7 and thought I had better start using my fertility monitor (even though I did not peak until CD16 last month). Managed to forget about using it (silly me)...but then remembered and squeezed a little wee out! PMSL! When the CBFM came up with a high I thought that was no great surprise given this happened last month BUT.....when I took the testing strip out, both lines were as dark as each other! Now I know you should not really look at these but I know that the second line does get darker the closer the ov (this happened last month). So my question is.. does anyone know if you can ovulate this early (CD7) as it looks like it might happen very soon. Now ignore me for being totally but given it is only CD7... could I be pg and not know???? Does pg show up on ovulation kits??? I know it is a long shot but I am thinking that I should maybe test later today just to make sure.

Hey, not sure if anyone answered you, but its possible you are seeing the Clomid causing that high fertility sign. They actually tell you to wait to use OPKs until several days after your last pill (about 3 days). The reason for this, is that Clomid can cause you to get a positive OPK test... and I assume the same could be say for fertility monitors.
Not 100% sure on this, but its likely what is going on.

I know OPKs can detect pregnancy, so its possible a fertility monitor could as well but again, I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Im sorry about all these rellies getting their bfps xxx Tod - safe?? at 6 weeks??? PAH! Im going to be classing myself and this baby as UNSAFE til it blooming arrives! Your not safe til the baby is here.........How foolish xxx

Sniff sniff...........Do I smell snow?!?!? SNowborading to be presise?????????? FAB! Love boarding! Im an actual Burton girl........Its my maiden name hehehe xxx

Caz - 7dpo might be pushing it in the early stakes....But I got my bfp at 10 dpo so youve not got long to go!

Anyone heard from BabyLoulou??????Havent seen her in ages and dont recall her saying she was going away this weekend??????????? xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Britt no still nothing which is another reason why im thinking evap..... i just dont no. Im secretly hoping but dont think it is. Not had nothing apart from extreme tiredness.
Also did another test earlier and that was defo neg.

Thanks ttc.... hope your well? x


----------



## VickyLou

I was thinking the same ollie. she has been quiet this weekend. Hope she is alright and nothing has happened. 
She was having a bad time with her moods though maybe she just needed a break from here.

Hope she is ok though xx


----------



## caz & bob

i no i was thinking were she was hope she ok i no ollie its to early il wait a bit longer haha xx xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah I know......Just checked and shes not been on since Thursday. Hopefully shes been whisked away for a super romantic chill out weekend hey???

Ive got bloody tooth ache on a tooth that needed filling ages ago...Fricking stupid hubby for not been able to take me months ago! NOW ive got to shell out for a white filling!!! x


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> Yeah I know......Just checked and shes not been on since Thursday. Hopefully shes been whisked away for a super romantic chill out weekend hey???
> 
> Ive got bloody tooth ache on a tooth that needed filling ages ago...Fricking stupid hubby for not been able to take me months ago! NOW ive got to shell out for a white filling!!! x

otch i hate the dentis i dont have to go now for 12 month i have only had on filling me i hope shes gone some were nice xx xx


----------



## caz & bob

think i might try that maca are is it worth it xx xx


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls- sorry I haven't been on- didn't mean to worry you :flower: Unfortunately I haven't been whisked away for a romantic weekend! (I wish Ellen!:winkwink:). We have had my niece and 2 nephews here for the bank holiday weekend. Ages 9, 2 and 1- so it has been quite hectic!! I have been reading up a couple of times from my iphone- but have not had chance to get on the laptop at all! The little 2 year old girl has a water infection and so is a bit poorly- that combined with a 1 year old and a bored 9 year old makes for very busy times! :haha::haha::haha:

Not much to report from me- still not had a positive OPK although I have had a few darkish ones over the last two days- but they then go blank again a few hours later! Not giving up hope this month yet though! :winkwink:

Hope everyone else is OK- I know most of you are in the 2WW now- fingers crossed for all your BFPs xxx

(hope you and the bump are fine and dandy Ol xxx) :flower:


----------



## Rudeollie

Phew! Glad you are ok Lou was a little worried there :blush:

Sounds like a mad house at yours this weekend! How lovely tho xxx

Im doing ok, 6 weeks today can you believe it!!!!!! :happydance:

Well now I know you are safe I shall retire to bed nice and chilled xxx:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww- thanks love. :hugs: I'm glad you're ok too. 6 weeks!!! That's amazing!!! I'm so happy for you! :cloud9: I'll be on to chat tomorrow afternoon- they're going home at lunchtime. Sleep well :hugs: xxx


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies,

I posted on here yesterday about my early positive OPK and can confirm that I got a :bfp: last night and again on a clear blue digi this morning! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I can't quite believe it and am still in shock :o

Kel
 



Attached Files:







Test.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## caz & bob

aw congrats hun how many dpo are you xx xx


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> Phew! Glad you are ok Lou was a little worried there :blush:
> 
> Sounds like a mad house at yours this weekend! How lovely tho xxx
> 
> Im doing ok, 6 weeks today can you believe it!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Well now I know you are safe I shall retire to bed nice and chilled xxx:hugs:

aw hun 6 weeks already amazing carnt wait to see your pic tomorow hun xx xx:happydance::happydance::baby:


----------



## keepsmiling

hey, i shud beofficially joinin the clomid club in just over a week
just wondeing if clomid didnt make any of u ovulate??
im just worried thay i wnt ovlate on it, xx


----------



## caz & bob

if you dont ovulat your self it should make you good luck with it hun xx xx


----------



## babyloulou

Dizzikel- is that a BFP positive you mean? Or an opk? X


----------



## VickyLou

Lou lou glad your alright, sounds like you have had a hetic weekend.. x

Congrats kel on your bfp. Hope all goes well.x

Ollie you getting excited for your scan now? xx

Caz hope your feeling ok? Going crazy waiting to test? xx

Keep smiling like caz said if you dont ovulate on your own clomid should make you. Some people dont ov on 50mg tho and have to up your dose. Will you be having follicle tracking done? if so that should put your mind at rest for when ov is about too happen.
Good Luck and FX it works for you.

Nothing new with me.... didnt test this morning as i was abit to scared. Just going to wait for af now i think. Its due friday (please stay away witch lol)

Hope everyone else is well? xx


----------



## babyloulou

I hope she stays away for you Vicky! I don't know how you can resist testing though! I could never be that patient! 

Yes it's been hectic- but nice. House is so quiet now I don't know what to do with myself! Except BDing of course! Lines are getting darker again on the opks and got a bit of EWCM! Yay- come on ovaries please work this month!


----------



## caz & bob

it wount be long then loulou vicky im feeling ok apart from still being very tierd and really bloated and full of wind xx xx


----------



## babyloulou

Bloated sounds a good sign Caz xxx


----------



## caz & bob

i have really bad traped wind i have had it 3 days now i hope it is xx xx


----------



## Britt11

hello ladies,
Hope everyone is well today.
Rudeollie happy 6 weeks, great milestone! :happydance:
Kel- wow, big congrats and you thought you were CD7, does that mean you had a pseudo period then? First round of Clomid, thats great!

Vicky- good for you for waiting, I think that is smart and baby :dust: to you. The witch better stay away!!!!

Bablou- yeah for darker OPK lines and EWCM :thumbup: hope your due to O soon!!

Caz- you are you doing? tempted to test yet?? :winkwink:

TTC- how are you feeling? any symptoms?

AS for me- well 10dpo and a bit of a jump in my temp but my charts have looked "good" in the past and still nothing. I tested with IC this mornign and BFN.... :wacko:
oh well, I guess thats what i get for testing early, maybe I wont buy a ton of IC's next month :haha: I felt that pinching on 8dpo so if it was something maybe tomorrow at 11dpo something will show.
either way we have lots of help for next month

:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

im not sure, myu fs just said that if i dnt fall preg after havin hsg dun then cos i have pcos and have been ntnp for almost 3 yearshe will look at puttin me on clomid, i just hope he dus, cos iv had sooo many blood tests and dh has had so many sa done i think its the next step relly,,, plus im on a diet so hopeful il be abit lighter wen i c him that last time,
i dunno if ill get ollical tracking cos som1 sed that u only get that if ur over 23 years old and im only 20?? xx


----------



## caz & bob

i wont to hun but another part dosent so im only 8dpo so i might test when im 10 or 11 hun xx xx


----------



## Britt11

caz & bob said:


> i wont to hun but another part dosent so im only 8dpo so i might test when im 10 or 11 hun xx xx

yeah I agree with that, I only did b/c of the IC's I had, but what a waste of time that was. I dont feel I'm out yet but wish I didnt test so early too
good luck to you hon


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - geez i have been trying to get on all morning and couldnt....was the site down....anyway...shows how much I miss you ladies, I couldnt manage to do anything till I was able to post....phew!!!!!!

Dizz - huge congrats on the bfp! WOW!!!!!

Ollie - 6 weeks is awesome...scan tomorrow right?

britt - no symptoms here, maybe just a bit cramping but it is on my right and left side so I am still thinking it is luteal cysts. How about you...any symptoms?

caz - defo wait hun, at least till 10 dpo. I am taking the maca...it has been giving me great energy and wow my libido has been amazing since I started taking it. 

vick - Fxed for no witch!!!!! I will be praying for your bfp this week!

sbb - where are you hun????

LouLou - glad your hectic weekend is over...we missed you here ;)

well here I am 7 dpo and nothing much going on here. Had a nice temp increase but that might be due to the 2 glasses of wine I had last night at our anniv. dinner.


----------



## caz & bob

Britt11 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> i wont to hun but another part dosent so im only 8dpo so i might test when im 10 or 11 hun xx xx
> 
> yeah I agree with that, I only did b/c of the IC's I had, but what a waste of time that was. I dont feel I'm out yet but wish I didnt test so early too
> good luck to you honClick to expand...

good luck to you to hun i think i did that mistake last month i tested all the time haha xx xx


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> hi ladies - geez i have been trying to get on all morning and couldnt....was the site down....anyway...shows how much I miss you ladies, I couldnt manage to do anything till I was able to post....phew!!!!!!
> 
> Dizz - huge congrats on the bfp! WOW!!!!!
> 
> Ollie - 6 weeks is awesome...scan tomorrow right?
> 
> britt - no symptoms here, maybe just a bit cramping but it is on my right and left side so I am still thinking it is luteal cysts. How about you...any symptoms?
> 
> caz - defo wait hun, at least till 10 dpo. I am taking the maca...it has been giving me great energy and wow my libido has been amazing since I started taking it.
> 
> vick - Fxed for no witch!!!!! I will be praying for your bfp this week!
> 
> sbb - where are you hun????
> 
> LouLou - glad your hectic weekend is over...we missed you here ;)
> 
> well here I am 7 dpo and nothing much going on here. Had a nice temp increase but that might be due to the 2 glasses of wine I had last night at our anniv. dinner.

i am reguler all the time so im a bit frighted it might muggel me up hun but i read up on it sound good xx xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

it wont make your cycle different. It is not an herb but is more characterized as food. SBB used it when she got her bfp. There is another forum on here about maca...maybe you should take a looksie.....I think it is called calling all maca girls.....do a search for it. There is some really helpful information about how it works on there.


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> hi ladies - geez i have been trying to get on all morning and couldnt....was the site down....anyway...shows how much I miss you ladies, I couldnt manage to do anything till I was able to post....phew!!!!!!
> 
> Dizz - huge congrats on the bfp! WOW!!!!!
> 
> Ollie - 6 weeks is awesome...scan tomorrow right?
> 
> britt - no symptoms here, maybe just a bit cramping but it is on my right and left side so I am still thinking it is luteal cysts. How about you...any symptoms?
> 
> caz - defo wait hun, at least till 10 dpo. I am taking the maca...it has been giving me great energy and wow my libido has been amazing since I started taking it.
> 
> vick - Fxed for no witch!!!!! I will be praying for your bfp this week!
> 
> sbb - where are you hun????
> 
> LouLou - glad your hectic weekend is over...we missed you here ;)
> 
> well here I am 7 dpo and nothing much going on here. Had a nice temp increase but that might be due to the 2 glasses of wine I had last night at our anniv. dinner.

hey hon, could be cysts or could be implantation- you are right around that time. I had some funny stuff at 8dpo and nothing since....:shrug:
DH said my boobs are bigger and heavy....lol...sorry tmi :)
other than that, no symptoms, very tired the last couple of days but have had insomnia so that is likely attributing to it. Just got to wait it out I guess

best of luck to you though, I hope we all get our BFPs ver soon
:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

i will just had my tea we had jackets with tune sweetcorn and cottage cheese it was lovely xx xx


----------



## keepsmiling

what is follicle tracking?


----------



## caz & bob

were they check your eggs i think hun i have never had it done xx xx


----------



## babyloulou

It's where they check the size of your eggs to check when and if you will ovulate. They don't offer it in many places anymore x


----------



## keepsmiling

hmmm i dunno if ill get it or not, just gotta c if i get clomid or not, if not i will play up!! xx


----------



## babyloulou

Rudeollie- question for when you come on here- I know you used pre-seed on your bfp month, but did you have any ewcm anyway?? I ask because I always use preseed as I don't have ewcm at all, but..... I appear to have some today. I don't want to use preseed for no reason as I know they say natural ewcm is better if possible. Did you have any? X


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Lou! Yes I had quite a bit of natural ewcm that month, but we still used the preseed too. Just in case what I was seeinf/feeling was the bulk of it and up there had run dry hahaha! Great on your cm honey.....FX xxx

Dizzi - FAB news on your BFP honey! Well done you and your eggs!

Yep scan tomorrow and scared to death! Been in bed all day cos feel rubbish, like Im hungover so think this is baby related. Scans at 1-30 it cant come soon enough! x


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> Hey Lou! Yes I had quite a bit of natural ewcm that month, but we still used the preseed too. Just in case what I was seeinf/feeling was the bulk of it and up there had run dry hahaha! Great on your cm honey.....FX xxx
> 
> Dizzi - FAB news on your BFP honey! Well done you and your eggs!
> 
> Yep scan tomorrow and scared to death! Been in bed all day cos feel rubbish, like Im hungover so think this is baby related. Scans at 1-30 it cant come soon enough! x

aw hun dont forget to post a pic xx xx


----------



## SBB

Hey girls!! 

How is everyone? I haven't been on properly for ages... Any news from anyone? 

Dizzykel that's fantastic news about your BFP, congrats hun :hugs: 

Hope there will be lots more bfps soon :D

x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations dizzikel on your BFP and here's wishing some more BFp's heading in the direction of ttc, britt, caz and vickylou very shortly. Babyloulou here's hoping for a golden eggy very soon and Rudeollie a successful scan tomorrow.

Phew....hope I didn't miss anyone out?

As for me, I'm CD6 and had my last clomid tablet this morning. The babydancing shall commence tonight and every other until +opk then every night until after O. :) xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi sbb- how are you? How you feeling?

Ol- opks seem to have gone bloody blank again now! Grrr! Good luck for your scan- post a pic when you get back xxx


----------



## xkissyx

just popping by to say hi ladies .... nothing new with me looks like as usual i'm not going to ovulate .. i've been doing some research and i'm showing signs of isulin resistance so going to try make an appointment with doc to check me for it to rule it out ... it's strange as i have PCOS symptoms and yet no cysts ... 

hope the ladies with bumps are doing well...

fingers crossed for you ladies currently in 2ww ...

congratulations on the pregnancy's ladies ...

lou hope ovulation arrives for you soon xx


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Hi sbb- how are you? How you feeling?

Hey hun. I'm feeling ok thanks! Absolutely knackered! had to go out Saturday afternoon/evening and was out really late - had to pretend to drink too! But spent most of yesterday asleep/lying on the sofa... Now I think I'm getting a cold - boooo :( But nevermind! 

Hope you're going to OV soon if you've got ewcm :D 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Kissy- have you been tested for diabetes? The symptoms are supposed to be very similar!!!

SBB- ha ha ha!! How did you 'pretend' to drink!?! 

Ol- I might use it anyway then- if the opks ever get the right colour!!!


----------



## SBB

Well I had lime and soda, and just said it had vodka in! Then my friend sniffed it while I wasn't paying attention and said 'that's not very strong I can't even smell the vodka!' oops!! Then I did a little bit of pretend being drunk... Laughing excessively loudly etc.. 

And later on, I drove home!! They all know I am totally against drink driving and I _never_ do it, but it was 2am and pissing with rain so no-one even questioned it!! They were all absolutely hammered though....

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:haha::haha: xx xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ollie - good luck on your scan! please please please post a pic!!!

sbb - hahaha, that is hilarious...I know once I get my BFP I will have to do some of the same. How long do you think you will wait to tell everyone????

britt- do you think I would feel implantation around the sides? isnt the uterus in the middle...hahaha...I know I sound stupid but I just dont understand some of this. your dh saying you had bigger boobs is defo a sign....woohoo!!!!! I was on the treadmill today and felt really crampy...like af was coming but I am trying not to read to much into it b/c i know clomid can do that also! Are you going to wait a while to test again? if so how long?

to the pregnant women out there...did anyone feel implantation cramping?????

caz - how you doing love!!!!!

mrphy - enjoy your bding.....


----------



## ttcbaby117

dizz- do you have an temping chart that I can stalk or any symptoms leading up to your bfp you can tell us about?


----------



## caz & bob

im ok hun just got really bad traped wind and very bloated and still feel very tierd carnt wait to test xx xx


----------



## SBB

TTC I had stabbing pains in my lower abdomen, and then had a bit of bleeding and I think that was implantation. I also had ovary area pains, it's all so connected I think you can get pains everywhere... I don't think everyone feels implantation though so don't worry if you don't... 

I think I'll tell people after the 2nd scan... Maybe a few people after the 1st. Not sure yet will wait and see how we feel I think... :shrug: 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh ok thanks sbb, I was thinking the cramping i have been feeling was probably a cyst or something...I know i have them on my ovaries already so I figured they were just acting up...but maybe i can hope that it is implantation.

caz - your symptoms sounds good! Are you temping?


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun hope it implantasion or you hun xx xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Caz - Your soundsing good for copying me bfp wise! Trapped wind was a major symp for me!!!!!!!!!!

TTC - I think implantation looks like for you honey xxx 

Woo hooo Im very giddy for you all xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

I have got an awful upset stomach- can't get off the bloody toilet!!! Talk about pebble dashing! Lol! TMI!!


----------



## Rudeollie

babyloulou said:


> I have got an awful upset stomach- can't get off the bloody toilet!!! Talk about pebble dashing! Lol! TMI!!

Oh LOU!!!! :haha::haha:

My tummys so sensitive at the mo :wacko: Pebble dashing has made me feel quite ill hahaha xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:haha::haha: xx xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh Ollie - I hope you are right...did you have any cramping?


----------



## Rudeollie

Had cramping a few days and then it turned into this odd pulling feeling xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no sorry Ellen!! Didn't mean to set off the baby sickness! :hugs: I don't know what's up with me- I don't feel ill at all just a churning stomach! It's actually churning that loud my OH can hear it! I am wondering if it's cough medicine overdose!! :blush:


----------



## caz & bob

night girls have fun xx xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Night Caz!

Aww Lou its ok, Im made of tough stuff so just gagged rather than puked hahaha

Maybe it is the medicine.........Ive also heard of people getting dodgy tums around ov! x


----------



## samfitz

hi girls hope your all well an good luck for tomorrow ellen an congrats to kel on your bfp an to you guys in the 2ww hope its your month xxx has for me im pretty much the same still brown spotting just wish full af would come so i can move on to to another month x x x


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks loulou think she is on her way tho. Great news on darker opks and ewcm huni. Fingers crossed ov happens soon xx

Britt its difficult but i have too or ill go insane. Hope you get yours this month huni. 10dpo is still early.

Good luck for tomorrow ollie. Hope all goes well? xxx

Well ive just remembered i have my 3 month follow up appointment at the clinic tomorrow. This should be fun, i was ment to lose more weight but i havent. Not through lack of trying. Me and OH havce decided to stop the treatment though till after xmas as ill be 23 then. Im just debating weather or not to complete my last cycle of clomid or save it?? Hmmm


Hope all is good with everyone else.


----------



## xkissyx

no i havn't lou hun .... i have the following symptoms ...

weight mainly carried round the tummy
non-existant periods
extra hair growth in places where a lady should not have it 
weight gain since puberty
frequent headache's (maybe due to astigmatism)
hormonal imbalance 

having been tested a few times i don't have PCOS so going to rule out diabetes xx


----------



## Britt11

Hope everyone is well.
So I got my CD21 bloods back today and my progesterone was 53.4!!!!!
crazy, does Clomid increase it that much? anyone can relate their numbers or give advice on mine?
I got excited for a second and then realized it could just be from the Clomid and nothing else...
I really have no pregnancy symptoms, just big boobs :haha: and I had some cramping a couple days ago...other than that, same old..
Although, very happy I O'd at least.
look forward to some insight
:hugs:


----------



## slara6105

Hi ladies...why is that the closer my testing day gets the more scared I become I am so scared to get a :bfn:
why does it have to be so hard?? 
:sad1:


----------



## xkissyx

why don't you test now ... i'm so bad for testing whenever i just feel like it and a bad girl for encouraging it hehe xx


----------



## NurseKel

Sounds good Kissy! When are you gonna be testing?
Britt11, that is a great level! It definitely shows you ovulated so now you just have that crappy 2 week wait...ugh! 
Fingers crossed for both of you and all the other Clomid ladies.
Congrats to the BFPs that I saw earlier. I have tried to keep up but was out of town all weekends so sorry if I missed anything.


----------



## slara6105

the dh hides my hpt's...he doesnt want me testing so soon...lol...i guess its for my own good...


----------



## Britt11

Thanks Nursekel, hope your pregnancy is going well. Initially when I heard those results I was like whoa maybe I'm pregs, but I soon found out that it simply just shows ovulation- glad I have high O #'s though :)
any symptoms Sara?


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone.. you guys write so much that by the time I get to the end to respond I've forgotten half of what I wanted to say.

Just when I think I can predict my cycle, it surprises me. Last 2 cycles got a positive OPK and a temp rise 3 days later. So of course this time my temp rises 2 days after my OPK. :dohh: Stupid body, lol! Looks like I'm 1dpo now though! Will get my bloods done next Monday, entering my 2ww, though with my 12 day LP, I guess its less than 2 weeks... guess thats one upside?

Glad to hear Ollie and SBB are doing good. Can't wait to hear scan result news!

Keepsmiling - I was terrified Clomid wouldn't make me ovulate, and it did... then next cycle I was terrified it would stop working and it did, lol. It seems to just work for me so I've stopped worrying too much

Britt, that's a great level! Clomid can definitely make it higher, but its hard not to get your hopes up, right? Someone on here previously told me their levels and I believe their 8dpo number was in the mid 50s.

slara - :hugs: I try not to dread it. I figure each negative means I'm not pregnant 'yet'... it keeps me sane though since I tell myself that I could not possibly have pregnancy symptoms yet have levels too low to show up on my tests. I find it to help cushion the blow when AF comes. It keeps me from getting way too anxious on those tests closer to AF.

kissy - I assume your pituitary is ok too? PCOS does not always come with cysts but if the other tests are negative I guess they'd be right to rule out PCOS. I got tested for it 6 years ago but have a lot of those same symptoms (weight gain, facial hair, etc). I wasn't ovulating or getting periods on my own, but clomid did work for me. I've been reading up on it a lot though and a hypothalamus disorder could cause symptoms that look like PCOS (I have a sleep disorder that is treated by a medication that treats the hypothalamus so I figured either my sleep disorder could be a sign something was wrong there or the medication could be throwing things off)

Congrats on the BFPs, FX'd for those of you in the 2ww.


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi ladies! :wave:
I am considering asking my doctor for clomid. I was on it for 4 cycles before (but they werent checking me!) I am under care of a new doctor now, and they are probably going to do an HSG soon, but I wanted to help things along. Its getting harder and harder to take the disappointment going on three years! Only thing is, I had a couple of really painful cysts, one of which leaked into my abdominal cavity.. they went away on their own but I think Clomid might have helped to build these cysts. I am wondering if any of you other ladies have had any problems with cysts due to Clomid, and if perhaps there is a combination of drugs to help to deter them, or maybe just try an alternate drug? Any suggestions are welcome. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lisaf

Whitbit22 said:


> Hi ladies! :wave:
> I am considering asking my doctor for clomid. I was on it for 4 cycles before (but they werent checking me!) I am under care of a new doctor now, and they are probably going to do an HSG soon, but I wanted to help things along. Its getting harder and harder to take the disappointment going on three years! Only thing is, I had a couple of really painful cysts, one of which leaked into my abdominal cavity.. they went away on their own but I think Clomid might have helped to build these cysts. I am wondering if any of you other ladies have had any problems with cysts due to Clomid, and if perhaps there is a combination of drugs to help to deter them, or maybe just try an alternate drug? Any suggestions are welcome. Thanks in advance!

My doctor says it depends on the dose you are on. I am on 50mg Clomid and asked my doctor about the cysts. In his many years of practice he said he'd only recently seen one woman get cysts on 50mg. I'm on my 4th cycle and have not been checked much either. I was aware of the risks and agreed to the minimal monitoring to control my costs. I haven't had anything that really makes me think I have cysts, but of course I wonder. 

Femara is the alternative I've heard most about. It isn't supposed to cause the same issues for lining and CM that clomid does, but I believe it also has a slight risk for cysts. If you were on a high dose of Clomid but can get away with a lower dose of Femara, you may avoid the cysts that way? Just a thought I guess.

(welcome fellow USA resident! someone else in my aproximate timezone, yay!!)


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks for the input.. I went up to 150mg (only did 4 cycles) Maybe its a good thing I got another doctor! I dont have great cm anyway so Im going to ask my doctor about both when I go on Thursday.. assuming they go ahead and schedule my HSG and it comes back ok. 

I'm such a night owl! I really need to be in bed but I cant stop thinking. :)


----------



## keepsmiling

i also worry bout gettin more cysts.
cos at the mo its not too bad i only have cysyt on 1 overy n even tho i do have pcos i do have quite reg periods, very 5-7 weeks so not tooo bad xx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls- how is everyone feeling today?

I am starting to get concerned about this month now- I keep getting almost positive OPKs every afternoon but the they go blank again. The EWCM I had yesterday dried up by last night- temperature is low this morning! I am worried it's not going to work again this month! :-(


----------



## Simi78

Good morning Ladies!! OMG there is so much to read...lol
Sorry i havent been here over the weekend but ive had family over and its been major hectic! 
Well...i am feeling like a bit of a werido...i started brown spotting on CD15, i had ov pain too...and a few small clots...that went on for 2 days...then yesterday...there was a suddenly...what seemed like a light period...with clots and all...and now theres hardly anything...i mean my periods are very irregular but this seems crazy...does anyone have any ideas on what maybe going on with me?? Could it be a period on CD15?? 
xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

i had a weird thing lst mont, i had my period for 5 days, then i was off 4 about 4 days n then i came bak on lightly for about 3 days, but im now thinkin maybe my cysyts popped on somthin cos i was in extreme pain!! xx


----------



## Simi78

Thanks Keepsmiling...wow...was there brown/dry there too?
Im a bit worried...as it doesnt seem like ive O'd yet either...or if i have i dont know about it!! the O tests where neg...apart for the 1st spotting day there was a very faint line...
I have another scan tomorrow (3rd one this cycle) i hope theres some good news at long last...anything...just something other than "its not looking too good!"
sorry girls im just having one of 'those' days! 
I hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## xkissyx

awww lou :hugs: fingers crossed there's still time ...

kel hi there how are you feeling these days? i give up on testing for anything i randomly do pregnancy tests just incase a miracle has happened but never seems to have i can't even ovulate :cry: ... 

been trying all morning to get a doctors appoinment but aparently the staff are busy every minute .....

i'm going to request another US just to be sure a CT just to be sure and a test for issulin resistance and a test to see if all is ok with pituitary ... lets see how many the doc will let me have xx


----------



## keepsmiling

well simi i had proper blood for about a day n thn it was just like bloody discarge, sorry tmi
xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how is everyone doing just got back from the gym and im going doing some shoppin cy all in a bit xx xx


----------



## keepsmiling

any1 close to testing??


----------



## Simi78

Thanks Keepsmiling lol sometimes i think i put way too much tmi, but hey,....im really bad with abbreviations! ok so your last time sounds very much like mine...so i should take it that it didnt work this time...i have a scan tomorrow, will be interesting to find out what it says..
xx


----------



## keepsmiling

who nos simi, iv been told i prob dnt ov anyway lol 

heelo ladies,i wonder if any of u wonderful ppl can give me sum advice,
right, iv been goin smep, and u have to do opks from day 10 wgich i have been, well yesterday i got a very faint 2nd line, faint but def a line, so i thought i was close to ov, well i just did 1 today and totally neg, def no line at all?? do u think i shud do 1 later on or just accept im not ovualtin??x


----------



## ttcbaby117

britt - those numbers from what I understand are great...maybe there were 2 eggs....hmmm....wish I could help I dont know much about those tests

slara - I know how you feel, I also try not to test because those bfns really really depress me.

sam - have you tested? sorry I cant remember if you did.....you have been spotting for a while now, is that normal?

nursekel - glad to see your bump is moving along nicely. Did you have any tww symptosm that made you know you were prego....it might help to hear yours for us twwers that are obsessing.

whit - I agree with lisaf, ask your dr about femera....it is originally a cancer drug but has been shown to have the save effect as clomid without some of the s/e.

lisaf - congrats on joining the tww!!!!

loulou - hmmm,not sure what is going on there....I just looked at your chart and it looks like you are having post O temps right now. Maybe we wait and see what your temps are for the next couple of days.

simi - I would def. mention that at your appt. Sometimes it is just your hormones...I might spot a little sometimes when the estrogen really takes over. a few days before O.

keepsmiling - I would do another later today, sometimes if you dont do the opk twicea day you might miss the surge. You might have had the surge after that darker line. Do you temp?

well ladies, started getting some sore boobs last night. Usually I get that on non-clomid cycles about 3-4 days before af. I know it might be a clomid s/e so I am not going to get my hopes up...The cramping stopped last night but now I am having a slight backache. Oh the symptom spotting is in full force!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ollie - where are you...hows the scan lovely????


----------



## babyloulou

God knows ttcbaby- I've had another very dark opk today- not quite positive still but very nearly!! My temps are still pre-ov I think. The two that show 36.74 were after getting up with my neice all night- not taking them as reliable! Temp was back down again today after a proper nights sleep last night. I don't think I've ov'd yet- my boobs usually let me know I have- that's how I realised my last 50mg cycle hadn't worked cos my boobs didn't hurt! There's still time this month I suppose- just get sooooo impatient! All the bloody waiting we have to do!

Ellen- where are you? How was the scan? Xxx


----------



## caz & bob

ttc here my chart if you want to look hun xxxxhttp://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d0330/rss9838.xml


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww loulou, I completely understand. I must say though, I used to get sore boobs right at O but since I have been on clomid it hasnt happened. fxed crossed for your eggy!!!!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

no i did lst month but i got relly upset cos my temps went up i thought i was preg n wen i wasnt i was devestated, plus i work nites so its hard to temp. im just doin opks once a day, i thinkmill wait til bout 5 or 6 n do a opk, my wee was like water earlier, no colour at all lol xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz- wow your temp has really spiked....is that normal for you....bit of a temp dip on day 6......and yes I would love to stalk it....lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

keepsmiling - yeah I would agree with you...do another today.


----------



## caz & bob

well i have only just been temping didnt do it propuly last month but this month i have but i dont temp at the same time everyday because i forget haha xx xx


----------



## keepsmiling

i just hope i do ov. iv never dun opks b4, n wen i had my 21 day blods dun lst year thy sed i didnt, buit i do have pretty reg periods, likle vry 5- 7 weeks so not bad for pcos xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

keep - fxed for you hun.

caz - I stivk my thermometer in my mouth as soon as my eyes open...maybe try that.


----------



## keepsmiling

thanks, my docs r shit, i had bloods dun in jan n wen i ring em 4 results all they say is there normal, they dnt tel me wot number they were. n thy say my hormones,
i keep thinkin bout things cos we dh had his 1sa it was inconclusive and had abnormal sperm so e had to have a scan on his balls and do 2 more tests 2 months apart, and the docs sed his mobility was low at 40, but wen we went to c fs i asked him n he sed that it was all normal and 4 is fine,,, if there was somthing rong wud fs had said wen he looked at his results?? xx

sorry to ran ton lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

hmmm yeah, well to be on the safe side get your dh some really good vitamins with zinc in it. Maybe can you have the fs do another sperm analysis for you? My doc did the same....I called for dh analysis and he said all good...I had to go to the lab myself and get a copy of the report...my dr was not happy about that but geez this is your information why are they being so general! We have to know what we are dealing with!


----------



## keepsmiling

i dnt want poor hubby to have to do another 1, hes already dun 4 bless him, yh hes on good zinc n vit c tablets now, im sure if ther was nefin rong the fs wud of sed somthing bout it,?? i hope x


----------



## caz & bob

ok hun i will do xx xx


----------



## Simi78

ttcbaby117 said:


> britt - those numbers from what I understand are great...maybe there were 2 eggs....hmmm....wish I could help I dont know much about those tests
> 
> slara - I know how you feel, I also try not to test because those bfns really really depress me.
> 
> sam - have you tested? sorry I cant remember if you did.....you have been spotting for a while now, is that normal?
> 
> nursekel - glad to see your bump is moving along nicely. Did you have any tww symptosm that made you know you were prego....it might help to hear yours for us twwers that are obsessing.
> 
> whit - I agree with lisaf, ask your dr about femera....it is originally a cancer drug but has been shown to have the save effect as clomid without some of the s/e.
> 
> lisaf - congrats on joining the tww!!!!
> 
> loulou - hmmm,not sure what is going on there....I just looked at your chart and it looks like you are having post O temps right now. Maybe we wait and see what your temps are for the next couple of days.
> 
> simi - I would def. mention that at your appt. Sometimes it is just your hormones...I might spot a little sometimes when the estrogen really takes over. a few days before O.
> 
> keepsmiling - I would do another later today, sometimes if you dont do the opk twicea day you might miss the surge. You might have had the surge after that darker line. Do you temp?
> 
> well ladies, started getting some sore boobs last night. Usually I get that on non-clomid cycles about 3-4 days before af. I know it might be a clomid s/e so I am not going to get my hopes up...The cramping stopped last night but now I am having a slight backache. Oh the symptom spotting is in full force!!!!!!

Thanks hun, I will talk to him tomorrow, its driving me crazy...confusing me!! xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

keepsmiling - yeah you are right, they would have said something. well fxed for you hun!

Ollie - I am still obsessing about your scan...where are you!!!!!

britt - where have you been this morning?


----------



## keepsmiling

hmmm hope soo, woo a week today n i cud be on clomid,,, is ther anythin i can say to make sure i get it?? xx


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Argggh
My appointment got cancelled FS was stuck in theatre I did a hpt when I got home just because I couldnt stop myself and it was positive but FS said the progesterone will give me false positives thats why I need to see him.Now I am waiting for his secretary to ring with a new appointment and slowly going mad.
I think my small hold on sanity has finally snapped
Claire x


----------



## keepsmiling

hiya, wot treatment u been on, i didnt think i get false positives, have u googled it 2 c wot it says bout it,,, as if it got cancelled,,, how rude!!!
have u got a pik of it xx


----------



## Britt11

hey girls, thanks for the info on the CD21 bloods, my FS hasnt seen them but told me at the last apt to take a 100mg from 2-6 days next cycle, lol!! my progesterone on 50mg was 53.4, what would it be on double??- I would have like 5 eggs or something :rofl:

Clairy- I think an early congrats is in order, the only thing i have heard that Progesterone can skew is temperatures (creating them falsely high) the nurse was probably thinking of the HSG shot which can give a false +ve on tests I think up to 10 days after or something. I have super high progesterone and got BFN's so far... Look forward to the update hon :thumbup:


TTC- yeah to the symptoms, good for you on the sore boobs, I dont have that at all, just big boobs...:haha: When are you testing hon?

was reading the rest of the updates, Simi- the brown could be the egg releasing for O, Lou- hope you get your O soon!! :thumbup:
as for me girls, I dont thik this is my month :cry:
11dpo and BFN today...so I think whatever I felt at 8dpo was nothing....aggh so frustrating. I also got the results back on my scan, uterus is good and so are ovaries, a small cyst on the right that they will monitor- but they said not to worry about it.
So we know I O'd (very well ha ha) so thinking the problem has to do with DH's morphology.... :(

anyway, we have the IUI to look forward to next month, hopefully that will work.

look forward to hearing more updates
:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

hay clairy congrats on your :bfp: hun xx xx


----------



## caz & bob

ollie were are you hun carnt wait to see your pic xx xx


----------



## Britt11

Caz, I tried to look at your chart but the link just went to a blank page
how are you feeling hon? some good preg symptoms I hope!! :)


----------



## caz & bob

here it is hun https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d0330/rss9838.xml still the same really xx xx


----------



## samfitz

hi ladies im not bothering with testing has the brown stuff has got heavier so im guessing full af will be here by morning an i know it was cd 30 when she came last month i just wish it would hurry up so i can move on x x x


----------



## Britt11

caz & bob said:


> here it is hun https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d0330/rss9838.xml still the same really xx xx

hey Caz, I tried it and same thing- went to a blank page? does anyone else get the same thing? sorry hon, would have loved to stock your chart :)

Sam- sorry if its AF, but great pma for next month :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

you can have a look noe lv haha https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d0330/rss9838.xml


----------



## Britt11

Caz wow those numbers are high!! chart looks great and does look like a dip at 6dpo...strange that FF didnt give you crossbars though? maybe b/c the pre O temps were a little erratic? either way looking good
fx'd for you hon...


----------



## Rudeollie

Im baaaaack!!!!!! No piccie yet as DH is p*ssing aroung but all went very well!

Beany is measuring in at a whopping 4mm heheheh So thats bang on for 5-6 weeks, ANd saw the heartbeat straight away on an external scan......So relieved! Phew! xxx

Clairy - Ive never heard of false positives on anything.........whispering Congratulations xxx

Love to everyone else, sorry for keeping you hangin xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies how are we all?

Weres ollie? i hope everything is alright? Please come soon ollie lol.

Loulou im sorry your feeling like this isnt working again this month. Maybe your right in thinking of going straight to ivf at least it wont be as stressful worrying weather your oving or not. Hope it does happen soon for you tho. Dark opks are a good thing surely. FX huni xx

Well i have just got back from the clinic and thats us with no more treatment now. I have to go back in november just before my birthday and hopefully get my bmi down in the mean time. 
Still need to decide if i should take the last cycle or leave it. Hmmm? Any advice would be great.

I hopefully get my bloods back tomorrow, af due friday and no cramps etc yet to say she is coming. Defo thinking the test i did the other day was an evap as since then all been negative.

Britt any joy on testing yet? Hope all is well.
Caz hows you have you tested yet?

xxx


----------



## VickyLou

YAY!!!! Ollie thats great news huni gald everything went well huni and little bean is sticking.

Love to you. 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Yay ellen- great news! Yay you have a fully functioning bean!! Xx

vickylou- what did the FS say about taking the last cycle? X


----------



## caz & bob

are glad everythink went well ollie so are you going to put a ticker on hun vicky no not yet hun think i might test tomorrow because il be 10dpo but dont no yet xx xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey girls - 

britt - sorry about the bfn, but it is still early...you arent out yet. bigger boobs is a great sign. Not sure when I am going to test...might wait till 14 or 15 dpo if I can last.

sam - sorry about af

caz - you have to remove the rss9838.xml -----it should be 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d0330/


Ollie - This is wonderful news! wooohoooooooo!!!! Cant wait to see the pic!

vick - sorry hun, lets just hope it worked this month and no need to worry anymore.


----------



## caz & bob

done it hun but its not under lined now xx xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

clairy - sorry I left you out...I am beaming I think congrats are in order....britt is right the progesterone will not give you a false positive.


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz -you might have to remove the sign chart URL also.....so testing tomorow huh???? Let us know how it goes...all you ladies testing so early are making me rethink my test date ;)


----------



## caz & bob

done it hun ty xx xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

woohoo!


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hey girls -
> 
> britt - sorry about the bfn, but it is still early...you arent out yet. bigger boobs is a great sign. Not sure when I am going to test...might wait till 14 or 15 dpo if I can last.
> 
> sam - sorry about af
> 
> caz - you have to remove the rss9838.xml -----it should be
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d0330/
> 
> 
> Ollie - This is wonderful news! wooohoooooooo!!!! Cant wait to see the pic!
> 
> vick - sorry hun, lets just hope it worked this month and no need to worry anymore.

haaa there you are- good to hear from you TTC!!
how are you feeling and new symptoms? i think its always best to wait that late if you can (unneccesary worrying otherwise) but I know its so tempting. Next month, no ICs for me!!!!! seriously ridiculous, they are so cheap so you think why not? :haha:
thanks hon for the pma, I am hoping there is still a chance too- if not IUI next month for us.

:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

no new symptoms just the same...boobs are hurting but only on the outsides....actually not hurting as much as they were last night and this morning..so who knows...that symptoms might decide to disappear. I have heard great things about IUI...upwards and onwards....


----------



## babyloulou

OPKs are back to blank again!! Grrrrrrr!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Grrrrrr is right Loulou!!!! Do you think maybe you missed the surge when you were having those darker ones?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ok I just refreshed myself with your chart....Geez have I been stalking alot today LOL.....I think you might just O a little later.


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I hope so- I don't think I've missed my surge because I keep getting the dark ones every afternoon- then they disappear!! Not sure if it's my body trying to gear up or what!


----------



## samfitz

ollie im so glad everything went well an to everyone who are in the 2ww good luck xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Sam.....Im trying to get a bloody pic on for you to see but I cant get it to work and I am getting very very stressed xxx


----------



## samfitz

now now ols stress is not good for baby x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

LouLou - Maybe you are right, your body is getting ready to pop out 3 or 4 eggys ;) Are you limit your drinking before you take your afternoon OPKs?

Ollie - dont stress hun, we would prefer that you are ok than see a pic...though you are free to have your DH stress out on getting a pic up for us..... ;)


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha- don't stress Ol- we're not going anywhere! We'll be here when you get it working xxx

ttcbaby- yes I try to limit my water- to be fair my evening lighter ones are probably a bit diluted because I have my grapefruit juice and green teas in the evenings!! I'll just keep peeing on those bloomin sticks until I get the line


----------



## SBB

Lou Lou - when were you getting the darker lines on the OPKs? 

Is it possible you Ov'd CD12? Your temps now are up there with what they usually are post Ov... :shrug: 

Now you need to make sure you take your temp EVERY day (slap on wrist) so it's easier for us to stalk :D 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I know SSB- I've been rubbish this month- its cos I had the kids here all weekend- I had 4 nights of hardly any sleep. I was up at 5 most of the mornings and so couldn't take it. The two high temperatures at the weekend were taken late and after a couple of glasses of wine and disturbed sleep- so I haven't been thinking of those ones as reliable. This mornings was down again. I'll just keep peeing and BDing!!


----------



## SBB

Yep that sounds like a plan! I'll stalk the next few days and see what happens :D 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you loulou you should get a + soon xx xx


----------



## SBB

How are you doing Caz? Any symptoms? Your chart is looking good - that temp today is soooo high!! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Caz - DH thinks you are on for a BFP with that chart.......Its almost the same spike wise as me!!!!!!!!! FX FX FX! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

i hope i am but i havent been temping same time everday thow will that matter still the same symptons hun just really tierd bloated and traped wind bad and today hartbun xx xx


----------



## SBB

symptoms sound good :D 

It's better if you can take them at the same time, but if you can't then just make sure you take it as soon as you wake up... 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

i no they are simler the same time thow but im going to start takeing it as soon as i get up its just that i forget haha i hope im going to join you and ollie and kel night girls xx xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ollie - that is great...your dh is looking at charts....ask him what he thinks of mine...hahahahaha...would be great to hear!


----------



## Rudeollie

Nice steady climb up, we'd like to see a good dip over the next few days for implantation and then another surge and kept high!

Hahahah Honestly he LOVES FF so much that he's emailed them offering to do some IT work for them FOC! He said we owe our bfp to the training and charts bless him xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Lou fs said its up to me what as i decide to do. It wont matter either way really as i dont think it will work.

I think ill have a few months off, work hard to lose a few pounds and then do the cycle on my own and you never no hey. It might just happen.


----------



## babyloulou

Why don't you think it will work? You've been oving on clomid haven't you???


----------



## VickyLou

well the first one i did, second one was borderline and the 3rd cycle i get the results tomorrow but the scan i had last week said i had. I just dont want to waste it as its the last one. Sounds silly but if i use it then thats it.... no more treatment! I feel like i have no hope then if you no what i mean. Maybe me just being weird lol, And i have to wait 6months before i see fs again. 

Hope your well?


----------



## babyloulou

No it doesn't sound weird at all- I know exactly what you mean- I keep thinking I should take a couple of months off and get reaaly healthy before starting it again- but I'll never do it!! :blush:

I'm fine ta- just driving myself slightly mad hoping for Ov!!!


----------



## todteach

Hi girls: Just wondering if anyone has had follicular tracking while on clomid. I'm on CD 14 and was told that I have three mature follicles all close in size; one on the left and two on the right. I said to the technician "Yah, but only 1 will drop though.....RIGHT???" She wouldn't give me a clear cut answer. Any ideas????


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry todteach- I don't have the tracking- wasn't offered it! I think usually your ovaries only let one egg fully develop to maturity- so if clomid has caused you to let 3 mature then I think you will release all 3 of them! More chance of catching that egg hey!!!


----------



## MrsChambers

todteach - I am under the impression that if you have had 3 follicles mature then you probably will release all 3 hence the reason why your chances of twins and multiples increase on clomid. 

I am really annoyed at the moment. I still have not had AF after provera and I took the last pill 17 days ago. I spoke to my fertility nurse on Thursday who said ring back this week if still nothing. I rang back yesterday and elft a message and am now waiting to hear back with advice on how to move forward. When I was prescribed the clomid at the beginning of April I was excited thinking that it might just be our way to get the BFP. now i feel like I am back to square one as still in limbo. And if Provera doesn't work how the hell is clomid going to do it's job?


----------



## mrphyemma

Morning Ladies,

I'm a newbie to clomid so can't give advice but todteach it does sound as though you will release 3 eggs:shock:
MrsChambers I hope that AF arrives soon so you can move on :hugs:
Babyloulou, any sign of ovulation yet? Hope that eggy arrives soon for you :hugs:
The ladies still waiting to test I have everything crossed for you, Caz, Britt, TTC :thumbup:

I am still waiting to ovulate and bding every other day. I am praying that my right ovary springs into action this cycle. x


----------



## mrphyemma

Oooh I forgot to congratulate rudeollie on the great news re her scan :happydance:

Sorry if I have missed anyone, there are so many ladies here in the clomid club :blush: xx


----------



## caz & bob

well done a test this morning with ic and :bfn:i am only 10dpo but there still hope yet so i will do my fern one on saturday morning did my temp this morning as soon as i woke up and it was 36.3 xx xx how is everyone this morning xx xx


----------



## babyloulou

That is a very low temp for post ov Caz- have they all been high apart from this one? What was your 21 day level?


----------



## caz & bob

dont no hun i have been doing them at diffrent times so not a clue well i will see i will keep doing them the same time everyday hun see if it any higher tomorrow xx xx


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I've just looked at your chart- it is very erratic. You really need to do temps every morning at the same time- before you even move out of bed or speak- for them to mean anything. Are you having 21 day tests Caz?


----------



## babyloulou

Well nothing to report here ladies- still no positive OPK- just the very nearly positives that I've been having for over 3 days now! Driving me mad!


----------



## caz & bob

no hun they dont do it down here well i will do my temps as soon as i get up but i get up at diffrent times hun xx xx


----------



## keepsmiling

hey vickylou, hope things work out well for u, how cud ur nt gettin any more treatmetn? how musch weight do u need to lose?? xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies!

Ollie - Oh please pass on a huge thank you thank you to the DH....He is free to give his advice anytime ;)

Mrschambers - ugh sorry you are going through this...I can only imagine that this is very frustrating. Hopefully you will get some answers today.

LouLou - I am still doing the Oving dance for you.....Your eggy will pop out very soon!

Mrphy - I am going to start doing the Oving dance for you too!!!!

Caz - As long as you take your temp within 1/2 to an hour it should be pretty much accurate.

As for me, nothing new here. Seems my temps have flattened out a bit and isnt climbing anymore...I hope that changes soon!


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Whoop
I am pregnant
I saw my FS this morning after spending most of yesterday crying I'd got myself so wound up about yesterdays appointment and when it didnt happen lost the plot big style.He told me HPT s would give false positives due to the progesterone supplements so not to believe them and I had just got myself in an awful state over the last week or so.Its been the hardest bit of this whole stupid thing. 
Anyway it feels super scary and very odd after all these years to actually be able to say I am pregnant.We have a scan booked for a fortnights time to make sure things are progressing and I need to keep taking the progesterone until at least that point but probably to twelve weeks.I ust cant believe its finally happened
Baby dust to everyone else and I hope your all joining me super soon
Claire x


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww clairy - a huge congrats to you!!!! This is such wonderful news! Please keep us updated on how the scan goes...we want to hear EVERYTHING!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Clairy - I am trying to stalk your pregnancy temp chart...but your link is going to your weight chart...so you have a temping chart?


----------



## babyloulou

Awww- congratulations Claire I'm so happy for you! Yay! Xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hurray clairy!!!!!!!!!! Another graduate! Congratulations honey pie xxx

So whens your EDD??? xxx


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Not sure why thats happening I dont have a weight chart (far too scary) how do you make your temp chats available?
Thanks for the congratulations though
x


----------



## caz & bob

congrats hun xx xx


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

I am due on the 7th of January going on IUI dates all sounds very surreal
X


----------



## caz & bob

did you have iui hun xx xx


----------



## babyloulou

Was this with the donor sperm Claire? X


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations Clairyfairy :happydance:

It gives me a glimmer of hope seeing you ladies get your BFP's :thumbup: xx


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Yes iui was our best shot prior to IVF we thought I was ovulating but dh had almost 0 useful sperm so we used donor sperm but when they were checking for ovulation using scan s prior to IUI it showed I had v small follicles and was only ovulating sporadically hence the clomid.It worked really well I had three really good follicles but we were a bit off with timing this month which was why I didnt think it had worked. 
Its a huge relief and I just hope it sticks now I am terrified about that 
x


----------



## keepsmiling

aww well congrats to u and ur hubby hun, xxx


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Thanks mrphyemma
Keep hoping we were at the end of our tether and almost ready to give up we both had issues and didnt have loads of spare cash to fund private treatment
x


----------



## caz & bob

aw thats great hun i have 2 month left on clomid and if it dosent work its iui or ivf so i just hope it works i hope i am this month xx xx


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

yep clomid donor sperm and IUI at totally natural pregnancy LOL
X


----------



## keepsmiling

hello ladies. do any of u think i will get clomid this month wen i got n c fs, iv been ntnp for 3 years and actully tryin over a year!! iv got pcos and the fs sed he wud look at giving me it?? also docs dnt think i o on my own xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Clomid is my last option. I don't qualify for IVF as I already have children and I so can't afford to pay privately. Not sure if IUI has the same rules as IVF does anyone know? x


----------



## SBB

Clairy thats fantastic news!! I'm so happy for you :yipee: I was hoping to come on and see you'd got your bfp! How exciting!! 

:hugs: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

keepsmiling said:


> hello ladies. do any of u think i will get clomid this month wen i got n c fs, iv been ntnp for 3 years and actully tryin over a year!! iv got pcos and the fs sed he wud look at giving me it?? also docs dnt think i o on my own xx

Depends on your doc but if they think you're not ovulating they might do... 
Depends if they want to do bloods etc first? 

x x x


----------



## MrsChambers

Huge congratulations Clairy thats brilliant to hear. Gives us all so much hope when you are all slowly getting your BFP's.

Thanks TTC for that it is so awful being in limbo I have 6 months worth of Clomid sitting on my bedside cabinet and I cannot even begin taking it! The FN has rung me back (after I rang again today) and said she will catch up with the FS tomorrow and I should ring back on Friday to find out what he said. She said generally he doesnt like people to start Clomid without a withdrawal bleed, so he may suggest I take the provera again or he may just say start the Clomid but he doesnt usually. Thats fine and I understand I just want an answer so I can either start. I guess I am a bit more annoyed as we are going away on the 22nd and they wanted me to have a follicle scan after taking the clomid. If I start the clomid without Provera then the scan should be while I am away. And i am thinking if I miss this scan and the Clomid is doing nothing then they would pick it up and possibly increase the dosage for the next cycle but - oh I guess I am just thinking too much now! Sorry girls!


----------



## keepsmiling

thanks sbb, well i think iv had all the bloods dun, iv had all the hormone tests dun, day 21 tests o also had lh? i think it was, iv had oads, iv been on metformin for 2 months a year n half ago too, is there anything i cum say to try n get em? xx


----------



## babyloulou

If you don't ov on your own then it should be the next step they offer you anyway- as long as your bmi is under 30. Good luck xx


----------



## keepsmiling

my bmi is 31.6

so does that mean i wnt get it?
xx


----------



## MrsChambers

It is often down to each individual Fertility Specialist the majority say your BMI has to be 30 or under to get it though. All you can do is go in armed with knowledge and explain the history and see what they say. If they dont offer you it straight away - most like to see you a couple of times first - ask him what you need to go to get it or when he thinks he may give you it.


----------



## keepsmiling

well last time i went he ust said that losing wight may help me to ovualte, but i weighed 11 stone wen we first start ttc so clearly i wasnt cos of pcos, iv had hsg dun which was all clea. ill just go to him and explain that i relly want it, my bmi isnt much over 30 so i dnt c how he wudnt give me it, id ask him if i can cme bak in a months time or somthin if he wnt ive me it, he never even weighed me last time xx


----------



## caz & bob

are you in the uk hun xx xx


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh im in norfolk xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

My fs never even mentioned my weight and my BMI is 33 you may get away with it Kelly but keep up with the diet until then anyway just incase xx


----------



## keepsmiling

i am but i c him on tuesday, if i ca just loose another 3lb then my bmi will be just under 31 so hopefully,,, ill cry if not and he might feel bad xxx
iv just whipped out my wii fit lol xx


----------



## babyloulou

You should be fine with that- he'll probably just suggest you lose more- it's only ivf that they're really strict on I think!


----------



## keepsmiling

uh well he just said try n lose abit n we wil c wot we can do,, if he does give it, ill prob wnt strt til the following month wen mt bmi will be under 30!!!!! it will be lol!!!!
be positive and all that, xxx


----------



## caz & bob

my fs didnt ask about my bmi he just said take the clomid and get pregnant if you dont come back so when i go back i might ask if i can go on injections because there stronger because me and the oh have to pay for awer treatment were privet xx xx


----------



## keepsmiling

how cum u have to pay??
if u dnt mind me asking? how expensive is it? xx


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck keepsmiling- I'm sure he'll give it to you- it's the next step xx

Well girls- I have just taken a photo because I want you to see how annoying my OPKs have been for the last 4 days. Look how "nearly" the bottom two are!! So annoying!!

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/Image201055164925.jpg


----------



## keepsmiling

mine r like the top ones at mo, soooo annoyin, i dnt think iv goin to ov this cycle,, im goin to do another opk tnite at bout half 8 tho just incase lol xx


----------



## caz & bob

the 4th one down is the same as the one i did today then end ones look + hun to me xx xx


----------



## keepsmiling

the bottom ones r sooo close to pos, id say ull get a pos tomo xxx


----------



## lisaf

keepsmiling - You mentioned they did 21 day bloodwork but your cycles are 5-7 weeks? Did they actually do the test on day 21 of your cycle or did they do it 7dpo? So many doctors get stuck on that 21 day number. Of course you might have had it done at the right time and just called 'day 21' test in which case I'll shut up! ;) My friend ovulates around day 22 and her doctor did the test on day 21 (no ovulation detcted) then she got tested again 5 days after ovulation and got a result high enough to be on a Clomid cycle even though she was going all natural! Her doctor still thinks her eggs aren't as good quality with such a late ovulation but there isn't much evidence to say that its a sure thing her eggs are suffering from the late O. Another friend of mine got pregnant off a cycle where she ovulated CD45! Perfectly normal, healthy pregnancy too.

Clairy - CONGRATS!!!!!! I have never heard of the progesterone giving false positives... those pregnancy tests detect HCG.. progesterone does not make HCG so I just don't understand that!

loulou - Some of my cycles have had a similar fluctuation in my OPKs... I get a darker one mid-morning, then my evening one is lighter. This happens for a couple days before I get a true positive. You might be diluting your evening urine which could be contributing. Hope you get a dark one soon!!! What times are you testing? What brand are you using?

Mrs Chambers - one reason why they give you provera first is to make sure that you aren't already pregnant and to make sure your body is capable of building a lining up. I'm guessing pregnancy is not a possibility, but there are some women who find out they are pregnant because the provera doesn't work. Its possible you have a lining issue. There are medications that are supposed to help your lining though, so hopefully this can all get sorted out :hugs:

I'm officially 3dpo now! :happydance: I'll be testing early and often as usual. If I start spotting at 11dpo again, I won't have much hope though. I'm feeling more 'relaxed' about this cycle than others... think that means it will work like everyone says? :haha: I think its just that I don't have all my hopes riding on it... last cycle I felt like it was my 'last' chance because I'd heard that your chances drop dramatically after the 3rd round of Clomid. 
Think there is any chance I'd be lucky enough to get early implantation & early BFP?


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- I test ALOT throughout the day at this point in my cycle!! The last 3 months they followed normal patterns- never had these "nearly" ones for days before my positive! Oh well- I'll just keep peeing on those sticks! :-D


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou you MUST be almost there for a positive honey xxx Those lines are getting soooo good!


----------



## keepsmiling

hi lisaf welll,,, i told my gp that i didnt have reg periods but mostly they r between 5-7 weeks normally closer to 6 lol
wen i had it done, he said to come in 21 days after my period had started,, and on that perticiualr month i didnt have a period for nearly 8 weeks, and the same thing happened the 2nd time even tho i told him bout my strange periods,,
xxx


----------



## caz & bob

i have never heard that lis i no if you take it for a long time it can do somert to the lineing the last time i took it i got cort on my 4th c but whent the hospital they did an intunal scan and it corsed me to bleed but this time 1st c mc then :bfn::bfn: so i hope i get my :bfp: this month xx xx


----------



## keepsmiling

right im goin 2 say nite to u lovely ladies, got work tnite, xxx


----------



## xkissyx

congrats clairy on the pregnancy!! :flower: 

lou i hope ovulation happens for you soon lookls like your not far off now 

no ovulation for me yet think i'm in for a longggg wait my okp's look like urs were lou a few days ago a second line but rather faint it's defo there but i sooo wish it would turn possitive 

hope all you ladies are doing well xx


----------



## lisaf

keepsmiling said:


> hi lisaf welll,,, i told my gp that i didnt have reg periods but mostly they r between 5-7 weeks normally closer to 6 lol
> wen i had it done, he said to come in 21 days after my period had started,, and on that perticiualr month i didnt have a period for nearly 8 weeks, and the same thing happened the 2nd time even tho i told him bout my strange periods,,
> xxx

Yeah, some doctors just have it in their heads that if you don't ovulate by day 21, then your eggs are no good. This is just not true. I think that some people's ovulation gets delayed by something that may affect he eggs. But by no means is it true that a late ovulation is always a bad egg. 
I've even heard some doctors insist that luteal phases cannot be any length other than 14 days.. which again is just stupid and untrue and based off that darned 'normal' ov on CD14, 28 day cycle woman!

I had an issue with my doctor's office insisting on day 21 bloods.. kind of a long story though.
I'm not sure what your cost situation is with bloodwork, but since you have such long cycles, you should ask if they will check your progesterone once a week starting at day 21, that way you can catch a late ovulation. Charting your BBT should show if/when you are ovulating though, if you don't already do that.


----------



## caz & bob

night keepsmiling lou i think you might or o hun xx xx


----------



## samfitz

well the bitch got me so im definatly out this month so now onto a new month for me x x


----------



## lisaf

caz & bob said:


> i have never heard that lis i no if you take it for a long time it can do somert to the lineing the last time i took it i got cort on my 4th c but whent the hospital they did an intunal scan and it corsed me to bleed but this time 1st c mc then :bfn::bfn: so i hope i get my :bfp: this month xx xx

The statistics are all very confusing. I'm sure some of them filter out people with 'other' fertility factors. Some may even filter out women who are overweight.
Here is one of the phrases that let me think that the 3rd round was my last real chance.
"Research shows that about 40 percent of women using Clomid are able to conceive within the first three cycles. About 50 percent of women are able to conceive within six months of use." That basically says that 40% on the first 3 cycles and 10% on the next three.

I also found people saying their doctors claimed 75% of the successful Clomid pregnancies were on the first 3 and 25% on the next 3.

I ran across an article that said that you are more likely to be resistant to Clomid if your BMI is over 25. The article said losing weight is suggested, but I've read elsewhere that if you are resistant to Clomid, Femara usually works.


----------



## lisaf

samfitz said:


> well the bitch got me so im definatly out this month so now onto a new month for me x x

Sorry to hear that! :hugs: Hope the next cycle gives you your BFP!


----------



## babyloulou

Did you take the soy kissy? Is supposed to take the same amount of time to make you ovulate as clomid? What cycle day are you on? X


----------



## VickyLou

keepsmiling said:


> hey vickylou, hope things work out well for u, how cud ur nt gettin any more treatmetn? how musch weight do u need to lose?? xx

I can have any treatment i want hun but ill have to pay for it and clomid has cost us enough. I owe the clinic £600 so far and god nos how we will pay that just yet. In order to get it on the nhs i have to be 23 (i am in november) And my BMI needs to be below 35, (its 38 at the moment i think).

If i remember rightly your only young too aint ya? Do you pay for your treatment? xx


----------



## babyloulou

Vickylou- you look ALOT smaller than that on the two profile pictures you've had on!!!


----------



## caz & bob

lisaf said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> i have never heard that lis i no if you take it for a long time it can do somert to the lineing the last time i took it i got cort on my 4th c but whent the hospital they did an intunal scan and it corsed me to bleed but this time 1st c mc then :bfn::bfn: so i hope i get my :bfp: this month xx xx
> 
> The statistics are all very confusing. I'm sure some of them filter out people with 'other' fertility factors. Some may even filter out women who are overweight.
> Here is one of the phrases that let me think that the 3rd round was my last real chance.
> "Research shows that about 40 percent of women using Clomid are able to conceive within the first three cycles. About 50 percent of women are able to conceive within six months of use." That basically says that 40% on the first 3 cycles and 10% on the next three.
> 
> I also found people saying their doctors claimed 75% of the successful Clomid pregnancies were on the first 3 and 25% on the next 3.
> 
> I ran across an article that said that you are more likely to be resistant to Clomid if your BMI is over 25. The article said losing weight is suggested, but I've read elsewhere that if you are resistant to Clomid, Femara usually works.Click to expand...

ok hunnie xx xx


----------



## keepsmiling

yih im 20.well i havent had to pay yet????
iv had scans n stuff dun n iv had a hsg, n none were paid 4, theyve nt mentioned payin?
wen will thy tel me iv got to pay, i no ppl that have been on clomid under 23 n not had to pay so im hopiin ill just have to pay 4 prescription???
who nows?
wot did u have to pay 4?
xx


----------



## caz & bob

samfitz said:


> well the bitch got me so im definatly out this month so now onto a new month for me x x

aw sorry :af: got you hun im jew friay but on my ff chart it says monday ha xx xx


----------



## VickyLou

Erm thanks i think lou lou lol. I just take a good picture lol so i dont look huge. I am a big girl though always have been since i was a baby and find it impossible to shift.
The only thing that worked really for me was when i used to starve myself. But that just made me ill lol.
Hope OV happens for you soon huni your opks are looking good...

Keepsmiling maybe its different things for different areas.
When i was refered 3 years ago i didnt have to pay for anything. But since i have got the clomid i have to pay for everything, The percription, scans and blood tests. Im not 100% but the nurse also said i have to pay for consultations now.

Precription = £14.50
Scans (before april) = £58 each
Scans (after april) = £120 each
Bloods = £30
Consultation = £150

Different prices for differnt areas though. They didnt tell me i had to pay for any of it until they gave me the prescription in february.

Why cant it all just be the same for everyone??? grrrr.

Sorry af got you sam onto next month. FX for you xx

Congrats clairy, thats 3 bfps in a month now then. Yay! x

Hope everyone else is fine? xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls i am jew :af: on friday but on my ff chart it says monday whitch one do i believe because i am every 28days xx xx


----------



## VickyLou

Depends what day your OV'd huni if it was bang on cd14 then you will have a 28 cycle but if ov was a few days late then af will come a few days later. 
I was due af yesterday but i ov'd late so not due til friday now. xx


----------



## babyloulou

I've just realised how that could have sounded Vicky!! I meant it as a big compliment honest! I was actually thinking that you look smaller than me in the face and my bmi is 30- so I was surprised when you said your number. It's rubbish you have to pay for everything! Does it become free after your 23rd birthday then?


----------



## keepsmiling

well iv had loads of blods n dnt have to pay 4 them, iv had scans n didnt have to pay 4 them, iv had a hsg and thth so im pretty sure il just have to pay 4 prescription 4 clomid, which ill be fine with, cnt belive uv gotta pay, what is rong with u if u dnt mind me askin,, iv got pcos?
xx


----------



## babyloulou

keepsmiling said:


> well iv had loads of blods n dnt have to pay 4 them, iv had scans n didnt have to pay 4 them, iv had a hsg and thth so im pretty sure il just have to pay 4 prescription 4 clomid, which ill be fine with, cnt belive uv gotta pay, what is rong with u if u dnt mind me askin,, iv got pcos?
> xx

Same here! PCOS and male factor too :flower:


----------



## keepsmiling

i dnt think theres nefin rng with hubbys boys? the doc sed mobility was low at 40, but fs sed that is fine, and looked at his results n didnt say nefin so i think there ok,, im hoping anyway,,, xx


----------



## VickyLou

Loulou lol well thanks for the compliment. I get it all the time when people see pictures of me. My picture on here i also have on facebook and my family dont believe thats its me lol..... They think i have photoshopped the pic but honestly i havent lol. Like i said im just good at taking pics of myself so i dont look horrible lol.

Yeah it will be free after my birthday so longs my bmi is below 35 which it will be by then if it kills me lol.

Keepsmiling, i didnt have to pay for anything before treatment either it was only after they prescibe me clomid i had to start paying for 21 day bloods and follicle tracking. Like i said though it might be different depending on your area. Also bmi plays a massive part in getting fertility treatment on NHS so theres another reason why you may not have to pay as yours is 31. Anyway i hope you dont have to pay for it hun , By the sound af things you wont. If your worried about it though you could ring em up and ask about it.

I have pcos too, not as bad as some though. My main issue with pcos is the weight you gain.


----------



## caz & bob

VickyLou said:


> Depends what day your OV'd huni if it was bang on cd14 then you will have a 28 cycle but if ov was a few days late then af will come a few days later.
> I was due af yesterday but i ov'd late so not due til friday now. xx

ho right i o on cd16 so it right then just got myself a little confused its jew monday then haha just hope it dosent come xx xx


----------



## caz & bob

so my ovulation is going later and later with this clomid is that good are bad new xx xx


----------



## babyloulou

Mine did too Caz- it was CD14 on the first cycle, CD18 on the second and then CD26 on the third cycle- that's why he doubled me up to 100mg xx


----------



## VickyLou

Your still oving huni so its a good thing surely. I didnt ov at all before clomid so im happy that i have been doing just scared i wont carry on now im off the clomid.

Question for all is there anything i can take that will be like clomid to keep me oving? I dont want to stop now when im just getting started after 3 years lol. xx


----------



## VickyLou

Loulou so apart from getting stressed with your opks how are things with you? xx


----------



## keepsmiling

what have u got vickylou, u got pcos xx


----------



## VickyLou

Yes hun pcos. xx


----------



## keepsmiling

bloomid thing hey, have u got it on 1 side or both??
iv got it on the 1 side, iv nown bout mine for bout 1 n half years xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Not too sure about now hun. But i was diagnosed when i was 17 and it was on both sides also my right overy had fluid around it. Not had it checked for a few years though so dont no whats going on lol. Yes it is horrible though i hate it and find not enough people really understand the effects of it. xx


----------



## keepsmiling

i suppose im quite lucky, mines only on the 1 side n i dnt relly have many probs with it, just not fallin preg lol, and i supose i put on weight easy but i dnt have ay pain or nefin, n my periods r vry5-7 weeks , usually bout 5-6 so thats not as bad as others, how bout u? xx


----------



## babyloulou

I have it both sides keepsmiling- the cysts are only very mild though- the only thing it seems to have done to me is make me struggle with my weight and never ovulate xx


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh i dnt think i ovulate eaither, xx


----------



## VickyLou

keepsmiling said:


> i suppose im quite lucky, mines only on the 1 side n i dnt relly have many probs with it, just not fallin preg lol, and i supose i put on weight easy but i dnt have ay pain or nefin, n my periods r vry5-7 weeks , usually bout 5-6 so thats not as bad as others, how bout u? xx

Well i was a very young starter 8 years old infact so my mum new then that something wasnt right with me. As i got older my periods just got really bad, 1 every 6-7 months or not showing at all for a year. When i bled i had to go in hospital cause i lost alot of blood and always in really bad pain.
Because im insulin resistant aswel i find it very hard to get up in the morning even if ive had 15 hours sleep lol. I struggle alot with my weight and my hair grows very fast as wel as in places in shouldnt lol. If i take my metformin for the insulin and eat as healthy as possible then my periods are every 38-40 days. If i dont take my meds and try and keep my weight even then ill be lucky to have one every 4-5 months.

Lol got abit carried away then and rambled on lol. Sorry


----------



## lisaf

Vicky - I'm about to take a break from the Clomid also if this cycle doesn't work and am scared I won't ovulate on my own.
I started going to accupuncture and I'll be taking some herbals during that time. I'll be taking vitex for the follicular phase and other herbs if I ever O on my own.
I've heard good things about soy isoflavins.. nature's Clomid is what people call it and take it on a similar schedule to Clomid. Not sure if thats something you'd be interested in but there are lots of girls doing Vitex or Soy on the boards here and can give advice.

Accupuncture is supposed to help with your cycles and even with PCOS... I don't expect it to work miracles, but if nothing else, its already helped tremendously with the stress.


----------



## keepsmiling

i dunno if there is anythin rong with my insulin levels, iv had so many blood tests, i 4get wht there all 4 now lol, iv had 1 4 most hormone tests,,, xx


----------



## keepsmiling

hey lisaf, i no sum1 who actully does the accupunture and the stories shes told me about ppl with pcos fallin preg after 3 months of acci is good, its expensive tho,, but worth a go def xx


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks for that lisa. Ill look into that soy stuff and get some reviews and then maybe in a month or so give a shot. Can only try ay.

Never been a fan of needles so ill give accupuncture a miss lol plus i hear it costs alot? Cant really afford much right now until we pay the fertility bill off lol. x


----------



## xkissyx

babyloulou said:


> Did you take the soy kissy? Is supposed to take the same amount of time to make you ovulate as clomid? What cycle day are you on? X

it's soy that i'm on now n my cycle day is below .... i don't get it tbh i just don't seem to ovulate at all ... if this soy cycle don't work i'm just goin to sit it out till i finally get AF which could take years knowing my body ...

i'm waiting on an appoinement with gyno to discuss what happens next xx


----------



## VickyLou

Your lucky if theres nothing wrong with your insulin huni thats a major problem for the weight. And i think metformin is a horrible drug. Im meant to take 850mg 3 times a day but only manage it once cause they make me feel that ill. I need my doctor to reasess me but they keep the weight down. lol i cant win


----------



## babyloulou

I've recently stopped acupuncture after doing it for 3 years. it helped my cycles a lot. I was only have about two periods a year before acupuncture- but once I started it I began having periods every 40 or so days- it never managed to make me ovulate though! I stopped it because it was expensive (£37 a week) and hadn't got me a BFP, but.... after I stopped it (at the end of the second clomid cycle) I then didn't ovulate on the 3rd clomid cycle!!! Could be coincedence but if I don't get my positive OPK on this cycle in the next few days then I think I will book back in!


----------



## Rudeollie

Woo hooo! Finally here is my bean! (FX this bloody works hahahah):happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

Kissy- all the waiting around is the worst part of all this TTC crap isn't it!? Waiting for appointments, treatment etc... enough to drive you mad!! I am dreading getting to the end of these clomid cycles and being put on the IVF waiting list! Just another year to sit and twiddle my thumbs! :-(


----------



## babyloulou

Awww Ellen- what a beautiful little tiddy bean!! How gorgeous! Congratulations love xx


----------



## lisaf

Yes, the accupuncture is kind of expensive. My insurance will pay for $20 out of the $85/week (though we are lying to them about why I'm getting the treatment. Shhhh!)
I just know I was so miserable with all the stress and anxiety that we can find a way to pay for it... eat out a few less times a week or bring lunch to work.
I wonder if it would help with the side effects from Metformin? I'm pretty sure I have insulin resistance, just haven't bothered to get tested for it to try Met because I hear how awful it is, and of course I kept thinking I'd get pregnany anyway and would just have to go off it again.... I've put off a lot of things because of course I'd get pregnant... I desperately need new bras but haven't bought them because I'll need bigger ones once I'm pregnant. I may have to cave-in and buy some though.

I didn't even feel most of the needles going in! I made her count them and tell me how many there were and it was less than half of what I thought. The ones I did felt were just like someone pushing a pin on your skin but not breaking the surface. Thats just me though.
I appreciate her guidance with the supplements because I'm scared to decide on doses and schedules myself.


----------



## Rudeollie

It ridiculously small isnt it? Hahaha I cant believe something so little has a heartbeat! Its scary mad bizarro hahaha xxx


----------



## lisaf

Beautiful bean!! Congrats hun!!!


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> Mine did too Caz- it was CD14 on the first cycle, CD18 on the second and then CD26 on the third cycle- that's why he doubled me up to 100mg xx

mine were cd14 cd15 cd16 whatch this month be cd 17 i hope they wount be another month hope i get my :bfp: ha xx xx


----------



## VickyLou

Yay congrats ellen so happy for you. Such a tiny bean in there. Hears to happy healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## lisaf

My ovulation was CD15, CD18, Cd17 and now CD16... going in the right direction I suppose?

Oh.. and the Robitussin seemed to have a great effect on my CM


----------



## xkissyx

it sure is lou ... and so hard not to obsess over TTc specially when a baby is whats wanted more than anything ... gp appointment in the morning so i'm going to ask him if there's anymore tests he can do whilst waiting for gyno appoinment ....

am i right in saying that the majority of women in this club using clomid have PCOS?

i have all the symptoms of PCOS n yet been told i don't have it and somehow i can relate to your issues with it ... i just wish i could start ovulating :cry: xx


----------



## babyloulou

Kissy- I would ask to be tested for PCOS again if I were you xx


----------



## VickyLou

kissy i think most of us has. If your convinced that you ahve it then demand more tests from the doctors. 
For 2 years they tried to fob me off, in and out of hospital, always in pain, bleeding for weeks on end. And they still told me there was nothing wrong with me and i should just forget about it. 
I would of left it at that but my mum wouldnt and eventually they did an internal and hey presto pcos!! Even though i new it for years.


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> View attachment 80393
> 
> 
> Woo hooo! Finally here is my bean! (FX this bloody works hahahah):happydance:

aw looking cool there hun carnt wait fo then next hun do you still dring grapfruit juice hun and green tea xx xx


----------



## babyloulou

Same here- they told me I didn't have it twice! It took me about 2 years to get it confirmed!


----------



## Rudeollie

Tehy told me I MIGHT have it! Hahaha Nice hey?? I dont have any symptoms at all, and bloods show not pcos but scan showed "something!!"

Vicky - Your story from when you were young sounds IDENTICAL to my cousin........And she had endo not pcos.........She had trouble ttc but now had a bonny boy and gorgeous girl xxx


----------



## VickyLou

ollie - thanks for the hope!!! Its good to no theres other people out there with identical stories. I no it will happen one day just not when i want it to happen. NOW!!!! lol


----------



## SBB

Ollie the little bean looks perfect and very cute :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks for all your compliments girls xxx Beany appreciates it..........(Sssh its got a bit of a complex that its sooo small bless hahaha)


----------



## ttcbaby117

awww Ollie - perfect lil bean...I guess we can now say there is only one right....I remember we were give you a hard time thinking it was two b/c you got your bfp so dark and so early! Awwww....do you think you will wait to tell your family and friends?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha I know thats what I kept repeating to the sonographer Theres only one right??????????????? Hahahaha

Gonna tell close family this weekend as DH is way too giddy! Even of something goes wrong, Id rather they know so they can support me. Only me and Paul knew last year and it was very very hard xxx


----------



## caz & bob

ollie you still not putting a tracker on hun xx xx sbb when do you have your scan hun xx xx


----------



## Rudeollie

I promise Caz I will put one on tomorrow......xxx


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> I promise Caz I will put one on tomorrow......xxx

aw ty hun i love see pics xx xx:thumbup::baby:


----------



## samfitz

oll what a lovely picture congrats sweeti x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Sam xxx

Ive had one mega itchy nipple all evening, just put on one of my friends sleep bra (crop top actually) and its stopped hahaha Thank you lord hahaha xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:haha::haha: i bet it comfy in it xx xx


----------



## slara6105

Hi ladies I tested today and got a :bfn: :sad1:
now to wait for AF to start trying again...
:dust:


----------



## Rudeollie

Caz I want to live in it hahahaha I might do for the nest 4 days before Im back at work hahaha xxx


----------



## caz & bob

haha i would haha salar i did to hun what dpo are you hun xx xx


----------



## slara6105

I am 12 dpo...


----------



## slara6105

sorry.. i am 13dpo


----------



## lisaf

slara - any sign of AF?


----------



## slara6105

lisaf said:


> slara - any sign of AF?

no signs yet..but if shes coming she needs to hurry so I can start again...


----------



## lisaf

I found this interesting on Fertility friend... its statistics on when women get their BFP. (both in DPO and overall days before expected period)
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When_can_I_expect_a_positive_HPT_if_I_am_pregnant.html


----------



## caz & bob

so you should only test really after af is jew or test 13to14dpo depending on your cycle xx xx


----------



## caz & bob

night girls xx xx xx


----------



## lisaf

Well, if you don't want a negative that gets your hopes down, wait to test until at least the day before or the day that its due. And even then, you will still possibly get a 'false' negative.

I test early and often so I don't go nuts and start symptom spotting to the point I assume I must be pregnant. I figure I should know as soon as possible so I can save myself the stress! hehe.. but I'm a POAS addict so thats just how I justify it.

Oh... and the data in their hpt gallery is actually more favorable to early BFPs (24% or so at 10dpo) than those statistics, but you gotta figure early testers and POAS obsessors will be more likely to post their early BFP pictures on the gallery so it skews the results a bit.


----------



## lisaf

So after nearly killing ourselves last cycle to get that 'high' score from fertility friend, this cycle we only had sex 3 times total and still got a high score because we happened to time it just perfectly. I am highly amused by this. And yes, I feel like I achieved something by getting a 'high' score.... I was an overachiever in school, can you tell?

Anyone else feel like they are getting graded by that FF score thing?


----------



## NurseKel

Hi to all the fabulous Clomid girls! Hope all of you are doing well.
Ollie, such a great bean pic! Congrats sweetie, so glad things are looking so wonderful!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Kel!!!!!!! I normally miss out on your visits but this bean keeps me awake hahaha

How are you???? Were you finding out the sex or was that Megs????? xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Kel- hope you and the little un are well! That ticker's moving along nicely xx


----------



## Britt11

Hello lovely ladies,
just travelling on a business trip but finally got to log on. 
I tried to read some of the posts but wow there is a lot of activity today so my apologies for missing people.

Lisaf- yeah to the 2WW!! fx'd you caught the eggy hon :dust:

Kissyx- good luck, Fx'd you see the big O this cycle :hugs::dust:

Caz- good luck to you and yes 10dpo IS early, hope you get your BFP :dust:

Bablou- fx'd for a +ve opk, i think its right around the corner :dust:

TTC- temps are looking awesome!! they dont necessarily need to go up more they are already 2 tiered :thumbup: Good luck, hopefully a +ve test in the next few days or so

Clairy- OMG congrats!! :happydance::happydance: thats awesome, we just knew you were. Its the settings on your signature, it leads to the cycle pie chart not your temp chart. If you go to ""share your shart" you should be able to display the link, we would love to stock your chart :winkwink:

Mrphy- thanks for the good luck, this is my first cycle with Clomid too and I o'd 2 days early fx'd and :dust:

well as for my update, AF due in 2 days and I have had cramps all day as well as a temp drop this morning (and a BFN this morning LOL), so I think I'm out unfortunately :( I dont normally get cramps for AF though, but must be a Clomid side effect- I'm thinking I am in for a doozy period this cycle, as my stomach hurts and I have a massive skin breakout which again I dont normally..... Anyway, will keep you posted. IUI with Clomid next cycle.

:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

lisa - thanks for those statistics...It makes me want to wait...I was toying with testing at 12dpo..

slara- sorry about your bfn....maybe lisas stats might help you out.

night caz!

well I am of course going nuts as usual......My boobs are more sore today and the nipples are sore too....I usually get sore boobs on non-clomid cycles but didnt last cycle...Last cycle which was my first for clomid...I had sore nips from 9dpo till af showed. Not sure what to make of it all!!!! UGH!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Britt - there you are...was wondering where you were!!!! Sorry about the drop..but lets see what tomorrows temp is before we judge it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

actually britt did you take that temp earlier than usual? If so how much earlier?


----------



## lisaf

Britt- Fx'd for you.. .still a chance until AF shows. I have WAY more cramping with Clomid than I ever had on my own. I never used to cramp unless I was actually having a heavy flow, but with Clomid, I cramp for days beforehand. Oh.. and my periods are actually milder with Clomid than they were without it despite more PMS symptoms than I have on my own.. maybe yours won't be too bad?
Of course am a little afraid I'll have another nightmare period like I did in October/November when I take this break.


----------



## lisaf

ooh, that temp isn't too low, still well above your coverline... plus, both your low post-o temps were marked with a hollow circle by FF, so they were taken at different times, right? Maybe thats all it is... Fx'd for a nice high temp tomorrow!


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah that is exactly what i was thinking lisaf.....brilliant minds think alike ;)


----------



## Britt11

ahhh you ladies are so sweet, thanks so much. You are right it isnt over until AF shows up.....man I am sure not used to these cramps, dont like it!! :) Oh strange as well, I had EWCM today....? lol, my body is definitely different on Clomid.
look forward to your tests and temps as well!
hugs,


----------



## Britt11

oh and yes i took my temp a bit early but not ridiculously early, maybe an hour or an hour and a half....I think by now (usually 12dpo) my temps start to drop....we'll see what it is tomorrow
xx


----------



## lisaf

My temps are always a little different each cycle.. first one they plummeted, next one they dropped to right above coverline and stayed there, then last time they staggered downward. I'm convinced my body is doing this on purpose.


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> My temps are always a little different each cycle.. first one they plummeted, next one they dropped to right above coverline and stayed there, then last time they staggered downward. I'm convinced my body is doing this on purpose.

aggh I know what you mean hon.
how are you feeling about this cycle Lisa? It sounds like you got your timing right so fx'd!! :baby:


----------



## Simi78

Hello Ladies, Wow it feels like i havent been on here for ages...i only missed 1 days and you all have been busy hey!
Well i thought id update you all...i went to the FS yesterday (i was still bleeding) i told him that my last cycle seemed as short as 15 days...he did a scan and it all looked the same, no progress at all...he then checked my cervix and found that i have a cervical Erosion (which is what could be causing alot of the irregular bleeding) he told me that i have to have it lazered off...also he wants me to get a Hystoroscopy again at the same time as he needs to check my womb out...
He has asked me to stop the clomid now as he reckons he has given me the max dose he could (100mg) He then said if i want iui or Ivf then i have to pay for it coz of my bmi...i felt really sad yesterday...i couldnt stop crying...i feel like we have gone backwards 100 steps...im still feeling sad today and just want to cry everytime i think of it...and on top of it all im at work!!! Has anyone experienced any of this, also does anyone pay for treatments...if anyone could give me some advise or information i would be very grateful.

Ollie, congrats hunee, beany looks lovely xxx

Claire, congrats hun too xxx

Vickylou...how are you getting on? xx


----------



## yomo

Morning ladies :flower:

Sorry not been on for a few days I am on a cruise, yep thats right I am that sad that Im in the internet cafe!

I started my first cycle of clomid this week took my last one yesterday, I have a question has anyone else had loads and loads of cm? I am swimming in it (sorry tmi) I normally get very little, I am really worried about it.

Hope everyone is well, not had time to catch up.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

yomo said:


> Morning ladies :flower:
> 
> Sorry not been on for a few days I am on a cruise, yep thats right I am that sad that Im in the internet cafe!
> 
> I started my first cycle of clomid this week took my last one yesterday, I have a question has anyone else had loads and loads of cm? I am swimming in it (sorry tmi) I normally get very little, I am really worried about it.
> 
> Hope everyone is well, not had time to catch up.
> :hugs::hugs:



Yes this CM freaked me out at first too... LOADS of white CM, I asked the girls here and it's just a clomid effect... Don't worry! :hugs: 

Relax and enjoy your cruise....

x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Morning Ladies,

Have just had 7 pages to read to catch up, there seems to be a lot happening in clomid club of late :)
Rudeollie, loving the scan pic and looking forward to seeing the next one in a few weeks xx
Britt, don't rule yourself out just yet my lovely, I'm rooting for you and also for Caz and ttc in the next couple of days.
lisaf I hope the 2ww goes by quickly for you and you get that BFP 
Sam I'm sorry AF arrived my love and all the best for next cycle xx
Babyloulou have you ovulated yet?
Vickylou, your photograph is stunning and you don't look overweight at all. I cannot believe you have to pay for your treatment, that is so unfair. Is it the same at every hospital in your area?
yomo, I too am on my first cycle of clomid. I haven't had any excess cm as yet but I wouldn't think it was anything to worry about. On the contrary I think it is a good thing as clomid is renowned for drying things up iykwim? Hope you enjoy your cruise you lucky thing :)
Simi I'm sorry I can't offer any advice but sending you big:hugs:


I am on CD9 nothing to report just hanging on in there waiting to O xx


----------



## Simi78

mrphyemma said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Have just had 7 pages to read to catch up, there seems to be a lot happening in clomid club of late :)
> Rudeollie, loving the scan pic and looking forward to seeing the next one in a few weeks xx
> Britt, don't rule yourself out just yet my lovely, I'm rooting for you and also for Caz and ttc in the next couple of days.
> lisaf I hope the 2ww goes by quickly for you and you get that BFP
> Sam I'm sorry AF arrived my love and all the best for next cycle xx
> Babyloulou have you ovulated yet?
> Vickylou, your photograph is stunning and you don't look overweight at all. I cannot believe you have to pay for your treatment, that is so unfair. Is it the same at every hospital in your area?
> yomo, I too am on my first cycle of clomid. I haven't had any excess cm as yet but I wouldn't think it was anything to worry about. On the contrary I think it is a good thing as clomid is renowned for drying things up iykwim? Hope you enjoy your cruise you lucky thing :)
> Simi I'm sorry I can't offer any advice but sending you big:hugs:
> 
> 
> I am on CD9 nothing to report just hanging on in there waiting to O xx

Thank you hun xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Can't remember now which lady asked but I am using clomid and I don't have PCOS. My left fallopian tube is blocked so only one working side and I have low progesterone levels at 7dpo. I was put on the clomid to try and get my right ovary churning some eggs out.
I always seem to feel O pain on my left...sods law that the blocked side churns out the eggs :(


----------



## babyloulou

Morning ladies- no still no ovulation here! OPk was lighter again this morning- temp was low- and worst of all my CM is drying up and going sticky!!! :-( I think I may be out! I really thought 100mg would work- the 50mg worked for the first two months, so I never thought the 100 wouldn't! :growlmad:


----------



## mrphyemma

My CM usually goes sticky just after ovulation. It is possible that you have ovulated babyloulou as the last opk in your photo looked pretty dark to me. Do you chart your temps? xx


----------



## xkissyx

morning ladies ..

went to docs n wish i never had now he made me feel so stupid and guilty for wanting tests done he basically said to me i've sent u a refferel to fertility specialist so f%$k off ...

all i asked was for a issulin resistance test and he said he wouldn't do it because i didn't have PCOS so i said why do i have so many symptoms of it then ... he replied you sound like a women u don't have it ... after agreeing not to have it done he then said " ok i want to make you happy so i will do the test but you are healthy from just reading records i wouldn't think u were overweight ... you have had glucose test and lots of other blood tests u are ok " ........ if i'm so ok then why have i gone 15 months without a natural period .... i feel so guilty for asking now :cry: i feel i'm wasting his time 


on the upside i have the FS appointment on the 19th 


no ovulation for me yet either lou ... 

i'm sorry it hasn't worked again this cycle maybe get your dose upped again? xx


----------



## todteach

kissy I'm glad that you've been referred to a fertility specialist. They will figure out what has been happening with your body. Leave it to the experts. I'm sorry that your regular doctor was not very keen on helping you out, but atleast you're going to be put in the right hands now. Don't feel guilty, this is your body that you're talking about. We're all here with you hun. xox

yomo: when I started clomid (only on first cycle) I felt like I had peed my pants. I found wearing a small pantiliner helped. Aren't you glad you asked. :blush:

I also see that congratulations are in order for Ollie. Yeah! Wishing you nine months of happiness and good health.:happydance: What a perfect bean.

:happydance: Congrats Claire! Wishing you all the best.


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are we all today done my temp same time as yesterday and today is 36.5 and still have same symptoms xx xx


----------



## xkissyx

thanks todteach ... i'm just fed up with not gettin answers i just keep gettin told its a hormone imbalance and it will sort itself out soon enough but sure 15 months is long enough ....

i just really hope that the fs will give me more answers and extra help xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Kissy I'm sorry your doctor made you feel so bad and I hope you get your answers soon. Not long now until your fs appointment xx

Caz..looking good for you so far my love x


----------



## babyloulou

Kissy- I'm sorry your doctor was so rubbish- at least you managed to insist on the test though! And the FS appointment is soon! That's brill news- you'll get alot more help now! Have you managed to start reducing your bmi? xxx

Caz- My temp was 36.50 odd this morning too- but that is pre-ov for me. Are your post-ov temps always low?

mrphyemma- that is what I am hoping has happened- although I am not convinced! I did get ovulation pains last night and a bit this morning! But I don't think that OPK was dark enough to be a positive- and they are still the same today.


----------



## mrphyemma

babyloulou I am intrigued to see your chart tomorrow. I bet you anything you get a temp rise confirming ovulation xx


----------



## xkissyx

thanks lou i'm looking forward to it when i phoned for the appoinment i was given a choise of 5 hospital's .... tameside general, oldham royal, steppinghill, st mary's and can't rem the last en i asked for st mary's but couldn't get in there while july!! so i asked for the next best thing and was given tameside general ... i'll just be glad of more info and getting more help ....

i am on a diet reduced my calories and takin multi-vits ... low carb , low sugar more fruit and veg ... i only drink water or green tea (it's quite yum even without sugar n milk) i do 1.5 miles a day in 30 mins exercise so i'm doing all i can for the bmi issue ... my weight has never been mentioned with any of the doctors or gyno's here in relation to my AF problems so who knows but least am doing something to get it down xx


----------



## xkissyx

i've just requested a jenny renny conception reading aswell so lets see what that brings xx


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> Kissy- I'm sorry your doctor was so rubbish- at least you managed to insist on the test though! And the FS appointment is soon! That's brill news- you'll get alot more help now! Have you managed to start reducing your bmi? xxx
> 
> Caz- My temp was 36.50 odd this morning too- but that is pre-ov for me. Are your post-ov temps always low?
> 
> mrphyemma- that is what I am hoping has happened- although I am not convinced! I did get ovulation pains last night and a bit this morning! But I don't think that OPK was dark enough to be a positive- and they are still the same today.

dont no hun i will start takeing my temps at the same time now so i no what is what xx xx


----------



## caz & bob

mrphyemma said:


> Kissy I'm sorry your doctor made you feel so bad and I hope you get your answers soon. Not long now until your fs appointment xx
> 
> Caz..looking good for you so far my love x

hope it does lv xx xx


----------



## caz & bob

xkissyx said:


> i've just requested a jenny renny conception reading aswell so lets see what that brings xx

ho i wouldnt believe anythink like that me xx xx


----------



## xkissyx

i'm a little each way as sometimes there's 2 many coincidenses and other times just naff .... i saw a clairvoyant a few months back who said i'd have 4/5 kids 2 girls and 2 boys and the 5th child would for sure be a boy and that i'd be pregnant at age 24/25 i turn 24 on 1st august so who knows she also said i wouldn't need ivf, she picked up on the fact i have wierd cycles and said not to worry they will sort themself and that i will ovulate either day 7 or 7 days before AF and aparently all my kids will look like me and have brown hair (my partner is a red head) and they'll all have my ringlets ...

i enjoyed it but hard to trust something your a little uneasy about xx


----------



## caz & bob

xkissyx said:


> i'm a little each way as sometimes there's 2 many coincidenses and other times just naff .... i saw a clairvoyant a few months back who said i'd have 4/5 kids 2 girls and 2 boys and the 5th child would for sure be a boy and that i'd be pregnant at age 24/25 i turn 24 on 1st august so who knows she also said i wouldn't need ivf, she picked up on the fact i have wierd cycles and said not to worry they will sort themself and that i will ovulate either day 7 or 7 days before AF and aparently all my kids will look like me and have brown hair (my partner is a red head) and they'll all have my ringlets ...
> 
> i enjoyed it but hard to trust something your a little uneasy about xx

well ye hun if you believe its up to you haha i personly dont dont no why xx xx


----------



## babyloulou

I have to go to a medium soon- my mum got bought two tickets for her birthday from people at work and wants me to go with her. I never believed in at all- thought it was all a load of crap, but then I went to one a couple of years ago because my friend dragged me along with her and it scared the crap out of me!! I couldn't believe the stuff he was saying- with names and everything! Now I'm scared to go again!!


----------



## keepsmiling

kissy, i got told i wa goin to have twin girls by a lady i used to work with, 
who nos lol, and i was also told by a clairvoyant that i wud fall preg next year,, ths was last year, and she told me all bout my weird periods too n said not to worry
she also new i was gettin married, and i didnt have my engagemnt ring on, xx


----------



## Britt11

Hello lovely ladies!!!

quick update as I have to go to work
Mrephemma- thanks so much for your kind words. I read your update on why the doc put you on Clomid, I'm thinking you might have good results.Fx'd hon

TTC- oh my gosh things are sounding good, i need to go back and look at your temps. The fact that your boobs are getting "more sore" are a great thing!! When are you testing lovely?

Caz- yeah my temps really fluctuate if i take them more than 45 mins apart, if you take them earlier they will be lower... Fx'd for a bfp soon!! 

Babylou- that one opk you showed us was pretty dark though, I had that one cycle where it wasnt quite as dark but I did in fact ovulate as I had a temp rise soon after...lets see what tomorrows temp brings hon. :dust:

Vicky- same as what Mrephemma said, when I first saw your profile pic I thought wow what a stunning girl. Doctors in general can be very hard on us, dont let it get to you and onwards and upwards :hugs:

As for me girls, temp back up this morning :shrug: so you were right to wait, however I am still having some cramps and I think AF is right around the corner. I am 13dpo today and AF due tomorrow. 

talk soon
:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

have you tested britt xx xx


----------



## keepsmiling

vicky u certianly dnt look overweight at alll in ur pic xx


----------



## samfitz

hi ladies hope everyone is well an not stressing too much an has for the medium thing i swear by it there were things that the medium said to me that she could not have known an i went out of my area she knew that my birthday was on the 27th of this month cos she said my twin brother was wishing me a happy birthday an she also knew that we were ttc an she said you havae both been tested an there is nothing wrong that is also true she told me my mums name an my husband too many things she said were right but tbh even if the things she told me dont come it gave me something else pma an that is so hard to keep in this game i feel now that i can just get on with life without stressing about getting pregnant x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - 

Britt nice temp today...remember if you take your temp early you have to add .2 degrees per hour that you take it early...It is just a guideline adn should not be done every morning but the random temp here and there doesnt hurt anything. Did you test this morning???????? I dont know when to test I am trying to wait at least till 12 dpo but will try for 14dpo....maybe monday. 

Yomo - I got tons of cm to..It is the clomid

Simi - Sorry about this....this ttc stuff is just so hard....who knew huh?

kissy - sorry but that dr is heartless and insensitive....first and foremost...you should not feel stupid for asking a questions...This shows his shortcomings in how he treated you. Move on to you FS and dont look back.....Oh I am so interested to hear what the medium says. Not sure if I belive in it either but my sister went to one and everything she told her has happened.....crazy!!!!!!

caz - nice chart babe!

Loulou - I think I agree with Mrphy....You mightve Oed....lets see what tomorrow brings

Well I am 10dpo and I am so ready to test but dont want to see the bfn....same old same old....I am hoping I will make till 14 dpo to test....My sore boobs and nipples are coming and going...does anyone know if that is normal????


----------



## caz & bob

well girls hope we get awer :bfp: :dust::dust::dust geting closer and closer to testing xx xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Britt11 please call me Emma it must be a pain in the butt to keep typing the whole thing :)
Your chart is looking fabulous might I add. I for one am very excited to see the outcome.

Caz and ttc are bringing up the rear. Lets make it lucky 3 ;) xx


----------



## VickyLou

Thanks emma and britt. Trust me tho girls its just a good picture. Lol ill put another one if you like to see that i can and do look rough really lol. Emma yeah i think it is the same at all the hospitals, i could be wrong though as the one i go to is also a private hospital the others aint. Worth a look into though i guess. 

Well i am fuming grrrrrr lol..... since monday i have been trying to get the results of my bloods from the doctors and there pissing around. Monday bank holiday so only open for emergencys, tuesday results not been checked by gp, wednesday only open half a day so couldnt call and today they tell me my gp is away and cant look at them til she gets back when ever that may be. Asked them to get another doctor to have a look at them as i need to no the results they said call back at 5. I have just rang them now and they said they still havent been checked, bye and hung up! How bloody rude...... they no i need these results asap i have been getting them for the last 4 months. I no i ovulated but i want the numbers to see if it was borderline again. Argh sorry about the rant i just hate all this waiting.

Af also due tomorrow and no sign as yet. Usually i get horrible craps and constant dull ache about 4-5 days before and my urine goes a pinkish colour but nothing so far. If it doesnt happen then it basically means no OV right? 

Hope everyone else is well.

x


----------



## caz & bob

there stupid then nurses well girls going in the bath for a relax because my son goes camping tomorrow with my brother and isnt coming back till sunday so got to get his bag ready speak later xx xx


----------



## keepsmiling

ur pik is gorgus vicky, very nice, looks professional, bloody docs sound sooooo rude,, xx


----------



## VickyLou

Keepsmiling thanks huni. Its not professional though lol. And yes the doctors are very rude... Its ok ill be going in tomorrow and having words with them. Hope your well


----------



## keepsmiling

im fine thanks, my best piks of me r on my fb page lol,, my wedding piks lol
argg im gettin nervous got fs in6 days!!! omg! xx
u ok xxx
u need to get a ticker up so i can stalkk ur cycle lol xx


----------



## VickyLou

Ive tried to do one huni but cant manage it for some reason lol. Ill look into properly soon.
Argh well good luck with it huni dont be scared. Just make them aware that you have tried hard with what ever they wanted you to do. xx


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh im just worried that thy wnt give me clomid??/
arggg n then ill have to keep tryin on my own n prob nt ov on my own so wate of time relly, will u get more treatment free wen u turn 23?
xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies - 

Vick you are a beautiful girl....pic is amazing...and those drs are so insentive....maybe you are pregnant which is why you arent cramping.....

I think I might have asked this q. before but does clomid make your temp higher or even more triphasic....I am trying not to get to excited but mine is triphasic I think and I just wondered if anyone knew about it.

Thanks!


----------



## babyloulou

Your chart looks amazing ttcbaby- those temps are sooo good! That is a chart to be envious of!


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww thanks loulou, I just keep thinking it is the clomid that is doing it. Doesnt clomid make your chart more triphasic and flat? I dunno....I am trying really hard not to get too excited...but that is really hard.


----------



## Britt11

Hey Girls, just at the airport on a business trip back home- and thought I would log on to say hello to my Clomid girls.
Sounds good Emma, that's much easier :) also I went to a Clairevoyant once and she was bang on when I would meet "the one" and that it would be a marriage, so u never know- its certainly fun.
Oh my gosh TTC, I can't log on to your chart with my BB, but I'm guessing your temp was high today!!!!! :) how exciting, I say if u have symptoms you can test anytime 12dpo sounds good. Did I read right did someone post about preg stats and dpo? Would love to hear that if so.
So excited for your testing too Caz.
Well thanks for all the PMA, it is strange that my temp went up, normally it drops starting 12dpo and then continues (and TTC I actually did add 0.3 to yesterdays temp but I left the time the same) who knows? I still have cramping and wierd stomach but not as bad as yesterdays cramps, they were quite strong. I did do an IC and really a BFN....an evap after 30 minutes, which had no colour and only showed up with humidity in the bathroom...lol
If my temps are high tomorrow and AF doesn't show up for some reason, I will do a decent test tomorrow- I will be 14dpo then.
Look forward to more updates
Xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

britt- maybe you implanted late....that could be a late dip....well fxed for a high temp tomorrow. My temp was the same as the last 2 days. 98.17....crazy how flat is has been...I have never had that before...I wonder if that is clomid also....ugh I am over analyzing everything!


----------



## caz & bob

night girls xx xx


----------



## Britt11

Hey TTC, I don't think that is a Clomid side effect as I never had that...I think its a really good sign hon, do u have any symptoms?
Thx for your feedback, is it possible to even implant that late at 12dpo? As much as I would love that, I'm thinking my cramps are just from my period around the corner but you never know! :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

actually yes....you can implant anywhere form 6-12dpo.......that is why sometimes ladies dont get their bfp till 18dpo.....

Um, sore boobs are coming and going...and last night before dinner I had a definete bout of nausea but it was gone by the time I ate. It was really weird but again..that could be clomid....hahahaha....for now it might be easier to blame clomid over the fact that i might be pg b/c that way I wont be disappointed.


----------



## Britt11

Hey it doesn't look like my message wenrt through, if it did I apologize 4 the double post. TTC I don't think its the Clomid giving you the Triphasic flat temps as I never got that, I think its probably just a great sign, any symptoms?
Also is it even possible to implant at 12dpo? Hope so, seems unlikely though- I'm sure my cramps are PMS related but u never know!!
Hugs


----------



## ttcbaby117

actually yes....you can implant anywhere form 6-12dpo.......that is why sometimes ladies dont get their bfp till 18dpo.....

Um, sore boobs are coming and going...and last night before dinner I had a definete bout of nausea but it was gone by the time I ate. It was really weird but again..that could be clomid....hahahaha....for now it might be easier to blame clomid over the fact that i might be pg b/c that way I wont be disappointed.


----------



## Rudeollie

Pardon my french but HOLY SHIT TTC! That chart looks bloody fantastic!!!!!!!!

Just popped on for a v quick catch up as got my mum staying over and she hates me on the laptop hahaha Bless her xxx

Hi Britt!!!!!!!! xxx

Love & kisses to anyone else roaming around at this late hour hahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hey Ol- hope you're good today! Does your mum know about the bean? X


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ollie - thanks so much...you made me laugh out loud!!!!! I hope it is a great chart ending with a bfp!!!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Me too TTC! Me too xxx

Lou - Yeah mum knows, and we told my auntie and uncle tonight. They KNEW! Honestly.....My uncle is a bit freaky and has dreamt the last 3 babys in our family, and the other week he saw a new baby and me! COuld have bloody told me that couldnt he?!??! Hahaha

Any ov from you yet hun??? xxx


----------



## todteach

xkissyx said:


> thanks todteach ... i'm just fed up with not gettin answers i just keep gettin told its a hormone imbalance and it will sort itself out soon enough but sure 15 months is long enough ....
> 
> i just really hope that the fs will give me more answers and extra help xx

I know how hard it is hun. xox

We've been two and a half years and counting now, trying to have a baby. I've been pregnant twice, both ending in miscarriage at twelve and ten weeks along. My doctor kept fluffing me off too. The only reason that I came to know for sure what was happening with my body, was to do a little research myself and then go in and insist on testing. I know all about the frustration (not that this will make you feel any better). I insisted that my doctor scan my ovaries and sure enough with all my other symptoms...........I have pcos; it was confirmed by ultrasound. She then did nothing for me, sent me on my way. A few months later I was in tears in her office and more or less demanded that I be referred to the fertility clinic in our nearby city. There, they repeated all of the testing and put me on clomid. This is my first month on the drug. 

So, I believe that you are now in the best hands ever. I am so proud of you and so excited too. They will do all of the proper testing and figure everything out for you. Be sure to write down a list of questions and symptoms that you have been experiencing, as you may forget when you have your appointment. Take care and wishing you all of the best. xox


----------



## babyloulou

No nothing- all opks this afternoon and evening have been the same as the darkest ones I posted on that picture yesterday- they are just constant! Driving me mad! I have a really bad feeling it hasn't worked! It seems strange when 50mg managed to make me ovulate twice that 100mg wouldn't work!! 

Yay for your uncle! Send him my way - he sounds like good luck!!! Xxx


----------



## xkissyx

todteach said:


> xkissyx said:
> 
> 
> thanks todteach ... i'm just fed up with not gettin answers i just keep gettin told its a hormone imbalance and it will sort itself out soon enough but sure 15 months is long enough ....
> 
> i just really hope that the fs will give me more answers and extra help xx
> 
> I know how hard it is hun. xox
> 
> We've been two and a half years and counting now, trying to have a baby. I've been pregnant twice, both ending in miscarriage at twelve and ten weeks along. My doctor kept fluffing me off too. The only reason that I came to know for sure what was happening with my body, was to do a little research myself and then go in and insist on testing. I know all about the frustration (not that this will make you feel any better). I insisted that my doctor scan my ovaries and sure enough with all my other symptoms...........I have pcos; it was confirmed by ultrasound. She then did nothing for me, sent me on my way. A few months later I was in tears in her office and more or less demanded that I be referred to the fertility clinic in our nearby city. There, they repeated all of the testing and put me on clomid. This is my first month on the drug.
> 
> So, I believe that you are now in the best hands ever. I am so proud of you and so excited too. They will do all of the proper testing and figure everything out for you. Be sure to write down a list of questions and symptoms that you have been experiencing, as you may forget when you have your appointment. Take care and wishing you all of the best. xoxClick to expand...

it's just so hard not knowing whats wrong ... PCOS i can deal with it gives reasoning to things but when i'm otherwise stated fit and healthy and yet have an underlying issues ...

how's the first cycle going? 

i have noticed no moods since not takin the clomid i seem to feel a bit more balanced xx


----------



## xkissyx

lou i feel for u with the opk's and annovulatory cycles am quite the expert with them now hehe ... i've had the same on the opk's for the last week so i know how fustrating it is, i feel with every pee that i just want it to go darker and turn possitive xx


----------



## VickyLou

Keep smiling yes i will so longs my bmi is 35 or under. 

Well major af cramps tonight had to have hot water bottle lol....I can tell its going to be a bad one. It will defo be here bang on time tomorrow!! Rubbish.

Well thats me done with the clomid now. Gutted! May not be around much now but ill still pop in form time. Think the break will do good tbh. Hope everything goes well for everyone. Thank you very much for all the help and advice ladies. Love to you all.

Happy healthy 9 months to all the special ladies in her with there bfps xx


----------



## todteach

It's not over until the ugly AF shows her face. Fingers crossed tightly for you. xox


----------



## Britt11

ahh sorry hon, did you get af?
we are all here for you when you stop by, I know this must be so hard...I hope you get your BFP soon hon. :hugs: I'm expecting AF tomorrow, but I know that I have IUI and Clomid next cycle to try, so that is softening the blow a little
thanks for the well wishes
:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Britt - I'm feeling hopeful about this cycle but like its not the end of the world if it doesn't happen. I'm feeling more relaxed than I have so far this whole TTC process... think that means it will work? ;)

Simi - I'm in the US and my insurance won't even pay for an HSG... basically I can only get things covered if my doctor can pretend they are for something besides infertility. I basically have to make choices about which tests to do. The labs will sometimes give you a break if you pay for it up front (a $1000 test will only cost $400 if I pay before the service). It stinks, but I don't have a choice here.

mrphyemma - did they do a laparoscopy or just an HSG? I read somewhere yesterday that when one tube is blocked on an HSG, that when they do a laparoscopy they find that 80% of those women have both tubes open. 

kissy - I think doctors just get so set in their ways. If they haven't seen it, they don't believe it is possible. :Hugs: hang in there and don't let them just push you aside.

loulou - I really hope your body will surprise you still. FX'd!! Are you getting ultrasounds? I heard from this one girl who O'd the first 2 times on Clomid then wouldn't ovulate after that... she finally got a scan and had a cyst... not trying to scare you, but it is better to find a reason that can be addressed then to have it not work and not know why, right?


----------



## VickyLou

Britt no yet bleeding just yet but i no i will im the same every cycle. I get really horrible cramps low down in my stomach and then hey she appears. I just no its over. 
Thanks for the kind words britt and i too hope you get your bfp soon. XX


----------



## lisaf

ttc - that chart is AMAZING! I can't believe you haven't tested yet! hehe!
I've never heard Clomid causes triphasic charts... heard that vitamin B-complex can but never heard that about Clomid. Fx'd!!! I have a good feeling about that chart though!!


----------



## Britt11

ahhh Vicky:dust:
I'm in the same boat as you, I had very bad cramps yesterday and still some mild ones today...I just know the witch is going to show her head tomorrow...best of luck to us though that she doesnt!! :baby:

Lisa, glad you're feeling good and relaxed on this cycle, and yes thats when they say it happens....hmm, now if only i could follow that advice...:rofl:
when are you testing? did you post something before on DPO test stats?

I have definitely learnt my lesson, no more early tests- well DH said I am banned from buying internet tests in bulk :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

Britt11 said:


> ahhh Vicky:dust:
> I'm in the same boat as you, I had very bad cramps yesterday and still some mild ones today...I just know the witch is going to show her head tomorrow...best of luck to us though that she doesnt!! :baby:
> 
> Lisa, glad you're feeling good and relaxed on this cycle, and yes thats when they say it happens....hmm, now if only i could follow that advice...:rofl:
> when are you testing? did you post something before on DPO test stats?
> 
> I have definitely learnt my lesson, no more early tests- well DH said I am banned from buying internet tests in bulk :rofl:

I'll start testing at 8dpo probably... since I normally start spotting by 11dpo, I lose hope by then. Plus, I have to start testing early or else I forget to test! hehe! I'm not devastated by each BFN though.. only when its 12dpo or so. I got the stats from FF... if you go down to the data below your chart it tells you about testing early and you click on the 'see more' thing. I still figure there is a 10% chance of a 10dpo BFP.. hehe!!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone! 

Lisaf- I have been thinking the same thing and wondering if I have cysts- my OPKs are constantly dark and I have been having pains on both sides. My hospital doesn't offer scans though. I am wondering whether I should have a month off the CLomid and see if it clears out??? Maybe I'll have my 21 day test so it shows no ovulation- then that will give me leverage to book another FS appointment!!!


----------



## mrphyemma

lisaf said:


> Britt - I'm feeling hopeful about this cycle but like its not the end of the world if it doesn't happen. I'm feeling more relaxed than I have so far this whole TTC process... think that means it will work? ;)
> 
> Simi - I'm in the US and my insurance won't even pay for an HSG... basically I can only get things covered if my doctor can pretend they are for something besides infertility. I basically have to make choices about which tests to do. The labs will sometimes give you a break if you pay for it up front (a $1000 test will only cost $400 if I pay before the service). It stinks, but I don't have a choice here.
> 
> mrphyemma - did they do a laparoscopy or just an HSG? I read somewhere yesterday that when one tube is blocked on an HSG, that when they do a laparoscopy they find that 80% of those women have both tubes open.
> 
> kissy - I think doctors just get so set in their ways. If they haven't seen it, they don't believe it is possible. :Hugs: hang in there and don't let them just push you aside.
> 
> loulou - I really hope your body will surprise you still. FX'd!! Are you getting ultrasounds? I heard from this one girl who O'd the first 2 times on Clomid then wouldn't ovulate after that... she finally got a scan and had a cyst... not trying to scare you, but it is better to find a reason that can be addressed then to have it not work and not know why, right?

Lisa I just had an HSG and that snippet of information is very interesting. I have a feeling I am in the 20% that are blocked though as I get quite a lot of pain on my left side and the blockage would explain that. I'm intrigued now!


----------



## mrphyemma

Morning lovely ladies,

I hope to see some beautiful BFP's around this place very soon. TTC your chart is awesome and I have high hopes for you xx

I need to get some opk's this afternoon and start poas, hopefully ovulation is just around the corner :)


----------



## jojo55

Hi everyone!

Thought I would come and join in. My af arrived this morning after my second round of clomid so onto cycle 3 I supose - got to stay positive and all that. Already booked my three scans with the fertility specialist so I am obviously ready to start all over again lol!

Congratulations to all the BFP on here - gives us all some hope!

Hope every one has a nice day!

x


----------



## xkissyx

morning ladies ... not heard back from jenny renny yet ....

no ovulation yet either and the opk's are stayin pretty muc same ... has anyone any idea why i need to take a urine sample to fs appoinment? xx


----------



## babyloulou

Are they testing you for insulin? diabetes? blood sugar levels? All of those things would be tested by your urine! Otherwise it might be for a pregnancy test to rule it out before they start poking around and treating you. I should imagine they have to do that when your last AF was a while ago xxx


----------



## xkissyx

ah yer forgot about that .. it's prob to rule out pregnancy ..... got the isullin test next week so hopefully results will be here before i goto fs appoinment xx


----------



## MrsChambers

Kissy, 

I had to do a urine sample whilst I was there not sure what they test it for think it must be sugar it wasn't a pregnancy test but they just dipped something in there and said yeah thats fine and got rid of it. 

Well to say I am devastated today is an understatement. After speaking to the FN again about no withdrawal bleed she has spoken to the consultant and he has said that as the Provera didnt work to start a bleed I should go on Metformin for 10 weeks on an increasing dosage. Before even beginning the Clomid. Which is still sitting there waving at me on the side!!! I really dont understand it Norethisterone works I have had bleeds on that all way through last year every 3 months my last one with that was December 09. I then had a natural bleed 3 months later in March this year saw the consultant in April and he gave me the provera and comid. Why diod Norethisterone work but not Provera although I did have all the symptoms of AF and spotting but no full flow! Now when I thought I was so close I have been taking right back to the beginning. I have used Metformin before and it did nothing for me! 

So I have another box of Provera, do I wait a week or so and start taking them again? Another thought is do I wait a week or so and start taking the clomid anyway - no I wont do that but I am so annoyed! 
Or do I take the Met for 10 weeks?? 

Any advice from any of you would be appreciated as I am thinking irrationally at the moment xx


----------



## babyloulou

If your spotting is starting then surely you are about to have AF? Or do you spot anyway? Why don't you ring the doctors and say you think you are starting AF spotting now and if she arrives then can you start the Clomid? xx


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

MrsChambers sounds like your having a nightmare and I really dont know what to suggest why wont they give you the norethisterone again ?
I just wanted to send some support.
Wishing everyone else stronf OPKs or BFP s where relevent there are so many posts and Ive only got a few minutes so wont be able to catch up.
We are off to Wales for the weekend which will be nice if it doesnt rain the whole time
C xx


----------



## MrsChambers

The spotting started 25th April and lasted until 29th but never got any heavier than occasionally being there when I wiped. I had severe cramping, felt very messy exactly like you do when it is AF but there was no flow hence why the FN has siad it wasnt a proper AF.


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks Lisa - I didnt get to take my temp this morning so I am annoyed at that. I understand the insurance issue, I had the same thing b/c I carry US insurance even though I live int he bahamas. They wouldnt cover my HSG which would have cost about 1200 but I found out I could do it here for 250 and the DR does it himself not an ultrasound tech. SO I didnt it here. Funny, my insurance would cover a hysterscopy which was more expensive but not the HSG....worse case get the Hysterscopy done...at least you can find out that your uterus is ok, but it will not tell if your tubes are patent....HEY I have an idea....come and do it here!!!

Britt- where is your temp today? Any symptoms?????

Vick - sorry about the cramps I know you are upset about it. I also know there isnt anything I can say to make it better, but we would love if you stuck around or at least let us know how you are doing.

emma - thanks for the pma...I keep going back and forth about sometimes I feel like thsi must be it and other times I am like....nope not pg....hahaha...

Loulou - It might be cysts...I know you will get a darker line because of them. For me they cause me to have more days of positive. So once I get a positive I usually stop testing b/c I will have like 4 or 5 days of positives

Mrschambers - aw so sorry hun, wish I could help you with this but I just dont know enough about those drugs.

Well our power on the island has been going on and off for the last 2 days...they are load sharing right now b/c the main boiler is down....we went to my in laws to sleep last night cuz they have a generator and I forgot my thermometer at home so didnt get a temp this morning....of course now I am pissed cuz I would love to see if my temp is starting to fall.


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all my temp was 36.7 hope they keep going up im going test in the morning because i will be 13dpo xx xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

did you test today caz? any new symptoms?


----------



## DragonMummy

Mrs Chambers, I didn't have a full bleed on my first cycle, just heavy spotting/light flow for 2 days. I took clomid days 1-5 and ovulated beautifully on cd12 x


----------



## MrsChambers

Thanks girls for the support. 

Dragonmummy I had a feeling when i had the spotting that that was all I was going to get the tummy ache was horrendous and the emotions and then it just disappeared. I was very tempted to take that as CD1. 

I think I have come to a decision though. The consultant prescribed me one lot of Provera but on talking to me decided to write on it 2 doses. So I am going to get the Metformin and take that for a few weeks. We are going away on the 22nd for a week to Ireland so when i come back from there I think I will start taking the Provera again in a bid to fingers crossed get a withdrawal bleed so I can start the Clomid looks like I am not going to be taking Clomid though until at least some time in June. I feel better than I did when i first posted as I thought she meant I had to take the Metformin for 12 weeks even if I had a bleed within that time but when I have spoke to her again I have checked and I can take the Clomid if I get a bleed within that time. x


----------



## Britt11

Hello everyone, how are you doing today? :flower:

quick post from me, as I should get to work here right away.

Caz- good luck with testing, yeah testing day soon! :happydance: glad the temp was up

TTC- aggh, I know how frustrating that must have been not to have gotten your temp today, I would have felt the same way, well lets see what tomorrow brings :thumbup:

LIsa- thanks for the testing info...and love the new profile pic 

Emma- yeah OPK testing :happydance: yes you are best to start soon, I cant believe how early I O'd on the Clomid.

Welcome Jojo!! good luck with your first cycle, this was my first cycle too

As for me girls, here is a doozie for you....temp still up high today 37.06, still have cramps and no AF!! I am 14 dpo so this is unheard of to still have a high temp...does anyone know if the Clomid could be causing this? would I get a longer leutal phase than 14days? I took an IC and BFN this morning:shrug:

anyway, different cycle for sure but thinking I should attribute it to the Clomid. AF must be coming soon...if it doesnt come tomorrow, I think i may buy a digi test or something

:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> did you test today caz? any new symptoms?

no hun 12dpo today hun testing in morning because il be 13dpo just the same symptoms hun had a bit of a pulling yesterday on my left side xx xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooooh Caz! Im so excited for you! xxx Britt you too honey xxx

Im lurking today as Im shattered hahaha xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome jojo - hope clomid 3rd time is a charm!

Britt - clomid lengthened my already dreadfully long luteal phase (usually it is 16 days) by one more day. I know they sometimes prescribe this for people with LP deficiencies so it can do that. Sorry about the BFN, but if that was the implantation dip on 12dpo then it would take about 4 days after that for a BFP to show up...implantation takes about 4 days to happen. So basically....sit and wait...we are floating in the same boat....you me and caz...sit and wait!!!!!!!!

caz - everything is crossed for you tomorrow....let us know as soon as you test!


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey Ollie - how are your symptoms doing? Is it crazy that i am still stalking you and sbb's chart?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha no honey its not crazy at all! I did the same with others xxx

Im really good to be honest, apart from tiredness..............It makes me paranoid how well I feel tho hahaha Im never happy am i??!

I want 3 nice bfp off you girls this month xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks ollie - I want that for us too!!!! I cant wait tilll we can all post picks of our IC's and overanalyze them!


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> welcome jojo - hope clomid 3rd time is a charm!
> 
> Britt - clomid lengthened my already dreadfully long luteal phase (usually it is 16 days) by one more day. I know they sometimes prescribe this for people with LP deficiencies so it can do that. Sorry about the BFN, but if that was the implantation dip on 12dpo then it would take about 4 days after that for a BFP to show up...implantation takes about 4 days to happen. So basically....sit and wait...we are floating in the same boat....you me and caz...sit and wait!!!!!!!!
> 
> caz - everything is crossed for you tomorrow....let us know as soon as you test!

i will hun xx xx


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> welcome jojo - hope clomid 3rd time is a charm!
> 
> Britt - clomid lengthened my already dreadfully long luteal phase (usually it is 16 days) by one more day. I know they sometimes prescribe this for people with LP deficiencies so it can do that. Sorry about the BFN, but if that was the implantation dip on 12dpo then it would take about 4 days after that for a BFP to show up...implantation takes about 4 days to happen. So basically....sit and wait...we are floating in the same boat....you me and caz...sit and wait!!!!!!!!
> 
> caz - everything is crossed for you tomorrow....let us know as soon as you test!

ahh crappy, i was wondering about that!! and the worst thing is I cant book my HSG and IUI until CD1, so come on AF bring it on already!! lol
:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha...so funny we go from af witch stay away too......hurry up damn af!!!!


----------



## slara6105

Ok ladis it official. BFN this month. But its ok, starting my 2nd cycle of clomid 150mg on Sunday. 

Caz- I hope u get ur :bfp::dust::dust:


----------



## caz & bob

slara6105 said:


> Ok ladis it official. BFN this month. But its ok, starting my 2nd cycle of clomid 150mg on Sunday.
> 
> Caz- I hope u get ur :bfp::dust::dust:

good luck hun xx xx


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies hope all well?

Britt still a no show at the moment but still have the cramps so i no she on her way. FX she doesnt show for you huni xx

TTC thanks huni. Its ok i have other things to occupy my mind now with plenty of exercise, losing weight and giving up the cigs. OH is going to love me hahaha. Just have to keep positive i guess. Fingers crossed it happens for you soon huni. And i will be sticking around and stalking everyone just wont be saying much. xxx

Caz good luck to you. Hope you get what you want soon xxx


As for me i got the results of my bloods today 27.1 which again is borderline. AF is still a no show too. Been testing since 9dpo ( when i had a faint line) every other test has been a defo neg. To be honest im quite glad im having a little break, no opks, no bloods, no scans. Sounds like heaven. Hopefully i can put it too the back of my mind for a few months.

Love to all xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Glad you're feeling OK about it all Vicky! Maybe the break will refresh you and your ovaries! Ready to start afresh soon! :thumbup: xx


----------



## caz & bob

VickyLou said:


> Hey ladies hope all well?
> 
> Britt still a no show at the moment but still have the cramps so i no she on her way. FX she doesnt show for you huni xx
> 
> TTC thanks huni. Its ok i have other things to occupy my mind now with plenty of exercise, losing weight and giving up the cigs. OH is going to love me hahaha. Just have to keep positive i guess. Fingers crossed it happens for you soon huni. And i will be sticking around and stalking everyone just wont be saying much. xxx
> 
> Caz good luck to you. Hope you get what you want soon xxx
> 
> 
> As for me i got the results of my bloods today 27.1 which again is borderline. AF is still a no show too. Been testing since 9dpo ( when i had a faint line) every other test has been a defo neg. To be honest im quite glad im having a little break, no opks, no bloods, no scans. Sounds like heaven. Hopefully i can put it too the back of my mind for a few months.
> 
> Love to all xxx

you never no yet hun :af: hasnt showed so fx xx xx


----------



## yomo

Does clomid alter anyones ov day? I get a pos opk on day 14 hoping it's the same this month. Xx


----------



## VickyLou

Well i spoke to soon and she got me..... i new it anyway though so no harm done. 

Going to try and get away some time this month. Need to relax and refresh myself. xxx

Thanks lou lou and caz xxx


----------



## caz & bob

VickyLou said:


> Well i spoke to soon and she got me..... i new it anyway though so no harm done.
> 
> Going to try and get away some time this month. Need to relax and refresh myself. xxx
> 
> Thanks lou lou and caz xxx

your ok hunnie enjoy your self and d stress hun xx xx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies i got my jenny renny predicition here it is

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2010 - specific reference to the 15th and 20th.

Jennifer


i am left wondering what year we currently are in tho hehe ....


----------



## kcw81

hey ladies, I haven't posted in here for a while but I wanted to say I got a BFP yesterday and it was my round 1 of clomid. I really really hope this one sticks and I was just going to not announce it and wait and see but what the heck. This is my 2nd BFP, my first ended in MMC in September. I hope more of you clomid girlies will join me!


----------



## Rudeollie

WOW KCW!!!!! Great news honey!!!! Soooo when are you due?????? I thought you'd gone quiet you sneaky thing you hahaha!

Kissy - Whats this predicition thing??? I want to know what Im having hahaha Sounds good for you next month tho hey???? xxx


----------



## kcw81

Hey thanks Ollie! I am supposed to be due Jan 13 based on my OV date. I am waiting till tonight to tell my DH and I am so excited. he has NO idea. I had no idea I was getting bfp this time, I thought I Was out for sure. are you pregnant?


----------



## Rudeollie

Yes I am Im due Boxing Day..........Got to see my bean on Tuesday and the relief is unreal hahaha 

I hope and pray both our beans are super sticky ones that turn into little cheeky monkeys xxx

PS: Feel VERY privileged that I know before your hubby! Hahaha How do you plan on telling him????


----------



## babyloulou

Congrats kcw81 xxx


----------



## kcw81

I am so glad about your healthy scan! umm what is boxing day?? must be a UK thing. you haven't changed your status to expecting, are you nervous to jinx it? last time with DH I put my positive tests in a plastic baggie and hid them in the newspaper cuz when he comes home from work thats the first thing he does, have a snack and scan the news. he saw them and was so surprised. I can't think of something cool and new to do this time so might do the same. what did you do?


----------



## lisaf

yomo - it can sometimes move your ovulation date. Its supposed to make you ovulated 5-10 days after the last pill you take.. so depending on when you normally ovulated and what days you were taking the pill for, it can move it. They sometimes give Clomid to women who ovulate very late just to bump them forward a bit.

emma - Well I'm still hoping you're in the good 80%... I understand though.. once stuff starts to go wrong with TTC, it seems like its too much to hope we will be lucky in any way, right? 

Vicky - Sorry you're out... though I understand about being relieved for the break! I'm SOOOO sick of peeing on sticks like I'm some lab experiment!!

Britt - thanks, I love my wedding pics.. haven't taken a good picture since then, lol.. I think having the professional makeup, hair and photographer helped a little ;) They're only a year old too, so pretty current.
I've heard Clomid can lengthen your LP for sure. Can't tell you if it lengthened mine since I wasn't ovulating on my own!!:haha:

TTC - ARGH! I'm so bummed you didn't get to temp! I was really excited to see where your temp was at. If this doesn't end up in a BFP for you, then I won't know what to think anymore! That triphasic is just so awesome looking!
I would love to come out there for the testing, lol.. but somehow I think the cost of a plane ticket may just raise the costs higher than it would be to do it here. Its pretty tropical here too so its not like I'd be missing out big on how great it is there (Ok, I'm sure its better there, but since I can't afford to go, I'm in denial).

ME - I've been having some cramping, which of course gets my hopes up that there's a little bean making itself at home. I know that its unlikely and its probably normal Clomid cramping... can't help myself though. Temps are looking good.. not too dramatic which hopefully means my progesterone is better this time. I'll be testing on Monday for that. With my shorter LP though at least I should know in about a week. Really hoping I don't need to do any tests and just get to move on to the pregnancy stuff.


----------



## lisaf

kcw81 said:


> I am so glad about your healthy scan! umm what is boxing day?? must be a UK thing. you haven't changed your status to expecting, are you nervous to jinx it? last time with DH I put my positive tests in a plastic baggie and hid them in the newspaper cuz when he comes home from work thats the first thing he does, have a snack and scan the news. he saw them and was so surprised. I can't think of something cool and new to do this time so might do the same. what did you do?

I haven't gotten to use my idea yet, but I bought a pacifier back when I had that test mixup and the doctors told me I was pregnant. I was going to stop by a local video game store to get an empty bag.. put it in the bag and tell him I got him a new game. Could work for any habit/store though.. buy something baby-related and give him the store's bag etc.
My pacifier has been hiding away in a closet since October waiting to be used, lol.


----------



## lisaf

Ok, I'm totally spamming the board with multiple posts, sorry!

If this cycle doesn't work for me, I need to get my ultrasound done. My accupuncturist said I should do it on day 12 of my cycle so they'll get to check for abnormalities AND will be able to tell me if I'm close to ovulating off the Clomid. I really like this idea since it will relieve the anxiety about if I'll ovulate without the pills... but I'm worried that its not the best time for them to scan for other issues. I can only afford one for now so I have to choose and I can't really find any info on this. Will they be able to tell the difference between cysts and eggs?
Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## caz & bob

congrats k xx xx


----------



## kcw81

lisaf said:


> kcw81 said:
> 
> 
> I am so glad about your healthy scan! umm what is boxing day?? must be a UK thing. you haven't changed your status to expecting, are you nervous to jinx it? last time with DH I put my positive tests in a plastic baggie and hid them in the newspaper cuz when he comes home from work thats the first thing he does, have a snack and scan the news. he saw them and was so surprised. I can't think of something cool and new to do this time so might do the same. what did you do?
> 
> I haven't gotten to use my idea yet, but I bought a pacifier back when I had that test mixup and the doctors told me I was pregnant. I was going to stop by a local video game store to get an empty bag.. put it in the bag and tell him I got him a new game. Could work for any habit/store though.. buy something baby-related and give him the store's bag etc.
> My pacifier has been hiding away in a closet since October waiting to be used, lol.Click to expand...

I love that idea with the pacifier hidden in his game bag! I won't have time to get something baby related at the store though so I will have to just hide the test again maybe in a different spot. I should have packed it in his lunch this AM!


----------



## Rudeollie

I just told him cos I was way too giddy hahaha What about making a label for his snack if he has a specific thing he has when he gets in............OR put a test in the oven and ask him to check on the bun in there.......

SOrry honey, yeah Boxing Day is UK thing isnt it?? Its December 26th.........I might even manage a christmas day baby! Imagine that!

And yes I need to update my siggy as was too nervous. Still am but need to stop been so scared! xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations kcw81!!!!!!! Beginners Luck or what? I hope I am as lucky first time ;)

Vickylou so sorry that AF arrived. I wish you all the best for when you get back on board again xx

lisaf...stunning wedding pic! I hope I am in the 80% too or at the very least that my good side works ;)

Have been having loads of watery cm this afternoon and evening. I hope this is my body gearing up to O in a few days x


----------



## Rudeollie

Lisa They can tell the difference between eggs and cysts on the scans xxx And day 12 seems to be the best day for the scans. xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yomo - dont be surprised that your O is not exactly on day 14...i was like you I usually around 13 or 14 but I took my clomid on cd5-9 and Oed on cd18 the first month and cd16 the second.

vick - sorry af got you...but a break might be just what the dr ordered....

kcw - aw that is wonderful news.....let us know of your symptoms...I love to hear early pg symptoms.....and Im with Ollie - love that we know before dh...hahaha....that is probably how it will be for me too. I Love It!!!!

Lisa - oh I was so thinking that to Lisa...i this damn triphasic chart doesnt give me a bfp then I might just give up....I have never had a tri chart before I did go back and look. There was one that might have been borderline but other than that NOTHING like this. I promise to temp tomrrow morning...I just hope my temp is still up.

OK so I am feeling all types of strange today. anyone want to help me sort through hese feelings.....headache...or shoudl I say achy teeth and sharp shooting pain in head..that didnt last long,,,,,I am really really really wet down there...started yesterday but it was kinda just wet, like I was (TMI ALERT) constantly leaking..now it has changed more creamy.......heartburn, which isnt abnormal for me...but I havent had it in a long time. Oh and I am having thsi horrid back ache..not like af back ache...it only hurts on the sides like where my lux v handles are and it is almost like my abdomen is sore from working out or something...that on is hard to explain...maybe I have big inflamed cysts on both sides on my ovaries.....anyway...can all these things get explained away? I guess maybe they are just af signs.....Oh and my boobs are still hurting..but most of you guys already know that.....hahahahahhaha sorry I am obsession


----------



## caz & bob

night girls have fun xx xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww night caz honey xxx FX for a nice message from you tomorrow morning! xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Night Caz, all the best for a BFP tomorrow xx


----------



## lisaf

TTC -
If you don't temp tomorrow morning, I will fly down there and stick a thermometer in your mouth darnit! Hehe!
I'm really really hoping its still up or heck, who cares where it is, I just want you to get a BFP darnit!

Symptoms are so confusing, right!? And of course, no symptoms is a symptom too!
Those all sound possibly promising, possibly AF, or possibly nothing at all. 
I've gotten those pulled-muscle type cramps before and of course am getting them now. Mine tend to be almost right at the crease of my hip/innerthigh on the front of my body. It feels like I pulled a muscle or something. I keep wanting it to mean something, and maybe I have cysts, but I think maybe my ovary is just sore from releasing a great big egg, :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahahahaha, Lisa you are cracking me up....I promise there will be a temp tomorrow...and I pray it will be higher then I can test on Monday with some confidence.

yeah I agree about the symptoms..last month I had a bunch too so I need to just relax!

britt- did af show up??????


----------



## Rudeollie

Wish I could say I'll fly down and do the same......But it'd take me waaaaaaay long to get to you and wouldnt be down, ,more up across then down hahahaha xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

ttc when it says bahamas and Florida does that mean you have two homes? Never been to the bahamas but been to Florida twice and it is beautiful. Obviously did the Disney thing in Orlando then went on to Clearwater and have been to Daytona Beach and Cocoa Beach. Ohh those were the days before the kids made me broke :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah well, we live in the bahamas, but have an apartment in Florida. I was born and grew up in Florida.....I am from miami which is about 4 hours away from orlando.


----------



## moonmama

Hi again ladies!

Been on the edge of my seat this evening ready all your updates! :winkwink: really hope there are some more bfps tomorrow! 

I had my follicle tracking scan on cd13 which showed a 24mm follicle so they gave me a hcg trigger shot- but I think I ovulated on the same day which isn't supposed to happen is it? Because i'm sad I had to do a hpt to see the false positive which is really strong- so weird seeing such lovely strong lines and knowing that they dont actually mean anything! Just wondering does anyone know when I can do a hpt for real and not get a false result!! Its gonna be HELL resisting the urge to POAS!:haha:

xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

ttcbaby117 said:


> yeah well, we live in the bahamas, but have an apartment in Florida. I was born and grew up in Florida.....I am from miami which is about 4 hours away from orlando.

Sounds idyllic!! Sadly I never got to Miami :(


----------



## xkissyx

Rudeollie said:


> WOW KCW!!!!! Great news honey!!!! Soooo when are you due?????? I thought you'd gone quiet you sneaky thing you hahaha!
> 
> Kissy - Whats this predicition thing??? I want to know what Im having hahaha Sounds good for you next month tho hey???? xxx

fingers crossed she's right jenny has got a few right so far ... she does a birth and pregnanct prediction thing thinks its $8 and she tells u the baby's sex weight and how the delivery is i'm not 2 sure what it includes xx


----------



## lisaf

moonmama... You're so funny, I always figure I really want to see that line just once, but I can see how its a letdown to see the line and know it doesn't mean anything.

Some women test every day after the shot just so they know for sure when they get a positive that its real. I've heard that 10 days is the max the HCG would be present still, but everyone seems very cautious about it after the trigger and wait longer until they consider it 'real'.
I remember someone testing 6dpo and it was negative, so that 10 day thing may just be the longest it could possibly be there.

I'm a POAS addict so I would go for testing daily, LOL!


----------



## lisaf

anyone know when they are going to invent something that just puts us to sleep for the 2ww?


----------



## Blue12

wondering if I could join here - I am taking femara (instead of clomid) for an iui cycle...


----------



## moochacha

Hey girls this is my first cycle using Clomid - I was wondering if really really sore nipples after ovulation are a symptom of Clomid? I've had really painful nipples that are bigger, darker and sore even wearing a bra hurts. It's been like this from 1DPO and I still have it now.

I've tried looking on the net for it but haven't had much luck.


----------



## moochacha

Blue12 said:


> wondering if I could join here - I am taking femara (instead of clomid) for an iui cycle...

Oh hun I have my fingers crossed for your iui cycle!!!


----------



## lisaf

Yes, sore boobs/nipples can be a side effect of Clomid. Progesterone after ovulation can be higher with Clomid. I know I'd never had sore boobs/nipples at all before Clomid and on my first cycle my boobs/nipples started hurting soo bad from like 7dpo onward.
It was less intense the last few cycles. It REALLY got my hope up that first month and I didn't find out it was a side effect of the Clomid until after.


----------



## lisaf

Blue12 said:


> wondering if I could join here - I am taking femara (instead of clomid) for an iui cycle...

Welcome! I don't think anyone will mind that you are on Femara instead of Clomid.. we don't know much about the different side effects, but we definitely still have a lot in common being on medicated cycles.


----------



## todteach

Good to know about the boob thing. Mine are so sensitive right now, and it's only cycle day 17. I had to put on a sports bra today to hide them, they have popped right out, (typically I'm a D cup). Not fitting into my clothes properly right now. :shrug:


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> hahahahaha, Lisa you are cracking me up....I promise there will be a temp tomorrow...and I pray it will be higher then I can test on Monday with some confidence.
> 
> yeah I agree about the symptoms..last month I had a bunch too so I need to just relax!
> 
> britt- did af show up??????

Hey girls, how are you??
only had a chance to read through some of the updates!
TTC- I agree with Lisa where the heck was your thermometer??lol...I dont leave home without it, packed it right away in my suitcase :rofl:
Okay your symptoms sound great- :test: and also looking forward to your temp tomorrow.

and no TTC AF did not show up?? :shrug: So I am officially late AND the cramps have subsided for now....:wacko: I really dont have any preg symptoms though so I think my body is playing tricks. 
Girls can you look at my chart is it possible i O'd later than FF said? i got a massively +ve opke on the 13th but seems wierd to O the same day....
any input is appreciated.

sorry didnt write down names but Moonmama- I would test too, would love to see those 2 lines :hugs:

Lisa- how are you feeling?

Caz- sleep well, look forward to seeing your BFP tomorrow :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies. Can I join? I'm 31, and TTC #1 since August. Been dealing with irregular cycles (37-46 days). Taking clomid days 5-9 of my cycle. Been having horrible headaches all week. Not sure if it's from the clomid, my sinuses acting up, or the fact that I gave up caffeine last weekend. I'm also taking EPO. 

Quick question...when should I start taking guaifenesin? I keep finding conflicting advice.

Thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## lisaf

todteach.. well the boobie status and clothing sounds promising.. I just know I hate it when my hopes get up so it might be best to assume its just a Clomid effect for now.


----------



## lisaf

Britt - I am the same way about my thermometer... but if you get any weird temps while away from home, you then wonder if the travel/strange place has affected temps!! :blush:

I'm still having cramping.. and its getting my hopes up.. think Sunday (7dpo) is too early to test?? :haha:

Lucie - I've heard headaches are experience by some women though I think most of the side effects are really just for the days that you've taken the medication so maybe they'll stop? Caffiene withdrawal will definitely cause headaches though so either its just that, or everything is contributing just a little and resulting in the headaches.
I took the guaifenesin a little sporadically. If I wasn't BDing that night, I didn't bother with it. I couldn't take it 3 times a day as I'd read so I just did it 2x. Again, I only did it for a few days. I didn't take it on my first 3 cycles and my CM had gotten less and less ideal. Even taking it like I did made a HUGE difference in my CM (either that or my body is just all messed up and does something different each time).


----------



## todteach

Thanks lisaf. I'll try to do the same. lol. I'm such a symptom spotter. Threw up last night too, but I'm only on cycle day 17 today, so it can't be related to any possible chance of a bfp in two weeks from now.


----------



## lisaf

Lol, I've done the same. I got dizzy a while back and for one moment got very excited.. then realized I was only on CD5 or something like that.. laughed at myself pretty good though.


----------



## moochacha

lisaf said:


> Yes, sore boobs/nipples can be a side effect of Clomid. Progesterone after ovulation can be higher with Clomid. I know I'd never had sore boobs/nipples at all before Clomid and on my first cycle my boobs/nipples started hurting soo bad from like 7dpo onward.
> It was less intense the last few cycles. It REALLY got my hope up that first month and I didn't find out it was a side effect of the Clomid until after.

Thanks I really wanted to know if anyone has felt sore nipples from clomid before getting my hopes up!!!

Mine started straight after ovulation so I was a bit scared that I ovulated a day later than I thought but I had my ultrasound on CD17 and he mentioned that I was going to ovulate withing the next 12 hours plus I had a positive OPK and ovulation pains to confirm for CD 18 its reflected in my chart as well. :happydance:

I have also been leaking colostrum for the last three days, I heard about progesterone causing water retention which is why some people feel breast to become more tender during ovulation. Omg this is just painful it feels like the first week I breastfed my son :rofl: but I have had the highest temp ever since charting today so maybe its just the progestrone.

Thanks hun for your input its much appreciated :hugs:


----------



## slara6105

Hi ladies.. I have a question. I did my first cycle of clomid in April..I got a BFN and started AF today and it is super SUPER heavy. I wonder if anyone has experienced this before?


----------



## moonmama

Hi Lucie- I'm on my first clomid cycle and had really horrid muzzy headaches too - so I'm convinced its the clomid! Also one of the ladies here says it gets even worse with each cycle so dreading that!!

Thanks Britt - glad you would test too - the problem will come though when its time to test for real and I wont know if its a real pos or not! guess I'l have to wait til AF overdue! 

xxx


----------



## samfitz

hi ladies i think symptons are different for each person has my first month on clomid was horrible i had everything but i have just moved onto my 4th round an i have had no symptons since the first round the only thing that has been an ongoing thing is that i spot at least 5 days before af x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in for news of any BFP's. I'm getting excited for you all.

Sam I see you are from Doncaster? Can I be nosy and ask if you see the fs at Doncaster Royal Infirmary like me? x


----------



## tinybutterfly

i started clomid a few days ago, round 1... IUI in a good 10 days i suppose

i'm wondering something, i have to take clomid 100mg (2 pills of 50mg),
my gyn said i could take them spread over the day, one in the morning, one in the evening,
so i'm wondering now, does it work best that way? or can i take them both at once?
or doesn't it make a difference?


----------



## samfitz

mrphyemma said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just checking in for news of any BFP's. I'm getting excited for you all.
> 
> Sam I see you are from Doncaster? Can I be nosy and ask if you see the fs at Doncaster Royal Infirmary like me? x

no i dont love i go to montague hospital in mexborough x x


----------



## caz & bob

afternoon ladys well got my :bfp: here the pic 13dpo its only early days yet so not get my hopes up going to test againe tuesday because :af: is jew monday and i think she will not be comeing xx xx xx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0049.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## jojo55

Congratulations Caz, thats wonderful news!!! xx:happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

Awww congrats Caz!! The BFPs are coming thick and fast now!!


----------



## xkissyx

congrats caz :dance: xx


----------



## keepsmiling

congrats caz, so haoppy 4 u xxx


----------



## lola13

Congrats, Caz! I guess your 4th clomid cycle was the charm.


----------



## caz & bob

lola13 said:


> Congrats, Caz! I guess your 4th clomid cycle was the charm.

dont no what it was hun i used preseed aswell this month xx xx


----------



## keepsmiling

have u been trying long caz?
xx


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:


> have u been trying long caz?
> xx

ye hun for 5 or 4 ys hun i think we only needed the preseed ha xx


----------



## keepsmiling

well im using concieve plus sooo hope it works 4 me too xx


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:



> well im using concieve plus sooo hope it works 4 me too xx

it should do hun is it your first month useing it xx xx


----------



## todteach

:happydance: congrats caz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## caz & bob

todteach said:


> :happydance: congrats caz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)

ty hun just hope it sticks and its not ectopic xx xx


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh 1st month using it
xx


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:


> yuh 1st month using it
> xx

ho you will be next then hun fx for you and everyone in tww x xx xx x


----------



## ttcbaby117

lisaf - hahaha, yeah I would love something that made me forget I was in the tww.

blue - welcome to this forum. Have you ever been on clomid? do you see any difference between the fermara and the clomid?

moo - welcome...yes that is a great sign that you ovulated and is a s/e of clomid...congrats on that....hope you got your bding in!

tod - great symptoms, I will symptom spot with you.

lucie- welcome, yes i had horrible headaches while I was taking the pills, I found it helped to drink tons of water right after taking the pill....it did subside after I finished the pills.....g/l....I did the robitussin about 5 days after my last clomid pill and took it until I Oed. 20 mls 3 x per day.

Britt - temps look great still.....I think you are defo still in the game. have you tested again yet? I really think you mightve implanted 12dpo.

slara - my af was horrible last month after my first month of clomid....it was the heaviest I have every had....i didnt want to leave the house...so I think it is the s/e.

tiny - welcome, I am not sure if it is more effective spread out....but it might help with the s/e....meaning they might not be as strong taking them spread out as both together.

caz - WOOHOO.....congrats girl! that is a great picture of a BFP!!!! What brand hpt is that? 

well I have not tested.....I will probably test tomorrow....I am getting anxious but my dh wants to wait till Friday well after AF would be due. HMMMM, not sure what to do!


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> lisaf - hahaha, yeah I would love something that made me forget I was in the tww.
> 
> blue - welcome to this forum. Have you ever been on clomid? do you see any difference between the fermara and the clomid?
> 
> moo - welcome...yes that is a great sign that you ovulated and is a s/e of clomid...congrats on that....hope you got your bding in!
> 
> tod - great symptoms, I will symptom spot with you.
> 
> lucie- welcome, yes i had horrible headaches while I was taking the pills, I found it helped to drink tons of water right after taking the pill....it did subside after I finished the pills.....g/l....I did the robitussin about 5 days after my last clomid pill and took it until I Oed. 20 mls 3 x per day.
> 
> Britt - temps look great still.....I think you are defo still in the game. have you tested again yet? I really think you mightve implanted 12dpo.
> 
> slara - my af was horrible last month after my first month of clomid....it was the heaviest I have every had....i didnt want to leave the house...so I think it is the s/e.
> 
> tiny - welcome, I am not sure if it is more effective spread out....but it might help with the s/e....meaning they might not be as strong taking them spread out as both together.
> 
> caz - WOOHOO.....congrats girl! that is a great picture of a BFP!!!! What brand hpt is that?
> 
> well I have not tested.....I will probably test tomorrow....I am getting anxious but my dh wants to wait till Friday well after AF would be due. HMMMM, not sure what to do!

its prediction test i have just got some diffrent ones to tryin in the morning test tomorrow hun you will be 13dpo xx xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah thinking of testing tomorrow but dh doesnt want me too he knows how upset i get with the bfn's....he wants me to wait till friday....but geez that is so long from now!


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> yeah thinking of testing tomorrow but dh doesnt want me too he knows how upset i get with the bfn's....he wants me to wait till friday....but geez that is so long from now!

aw i no it awful when you get a n hun if you feel better testing then but 13dpo is when you get a good reading i thorght i would of got a n this morning just hope its not ectopic and it sticks i am only 4 weeks good luck hun il have my fingers crossed you will be joining me xx xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah fxed for you hun...are you having any cramps or anything like that which might lead you to believe it is ectopic? Also, how soon can you have a scan?


----------



## Britt11

caz & bob said:


> afternoon ladys well got my :bfp: here the pic 13dpo its only early days yet so not get my hopes up going to test againe tuesday because :af: is jew monday and i think she will not be comeing xx xx xx

:happydance::dance::dance::yipee::wohoo::bunny::bunny:
okay now that I got that out of my system, big congrats hon!! woo hoo Clomid and Preseed- nice work!!

TTC- OMG, Friday is waaaay too long away you will be late in only a couple days right? My vote is sooner than later hon, but up to you :hugs: Do you have any symptoms?

Blue, Tiny - welcome!!!! :flower:

Lucie- I had headaches as well with the Clomid, TTC is right- lots of water helped and I did end up taking some tylenol

Keepsmiling- I see you are O'ng or close to, good luck!! :thumbup:

Emma- how are you doing today?

Okay so here is my update and its another whacky one, so temp down again today (but above coverline) so thought okay its over, AF is coming one day late- but I have nothing. I have no cramps like i did for a few days but I have some gas pain....and here is a wierd one I woke up at 5am sweating, which never has happend to me lol...not even sure if thats a preg symptom ha ha.
so I did my last IC (yes I said last b/c I have been poas addict) and i was too tired to wait and see the result....anyway this morning there is a tiny pink smudge where the second line should be.....but it could have happend like an hour later i have no idea b/c i didnt watch it. Its so faint that DH didnt see it but then i took him by the window :rofl: and he could see it too...going to wait it out today and if AF still isnt here i will do a FRER or Digi tomorrow morning.
Honestly I think it could go either way right now. I definitely am a late bloomer being 15dpo if I am...
:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> yeah fxed for you hun...are you having any cramps or anything like that which might lead you to believe it is ectopic? Also, how soon can you have a scan?

a bit of cramp nothng much last time i new i was bleeding like brown stuff and it smelt il do these to other tests tomorow then i will conferm it at the doctors so i then will have to go and have a scan stright away il let you now hun xx x


----------



## caz & bob

Britt11 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> afternoon ladys well got my :bfp: here the pic 13dpo its only early days yet so not get my hopes up going to test againe tuesday because :af: is jew monday and i think she will not be comeing xx xx xx
> 
> :happydance::dance::dance::yipee::wohoo::bunny::bunny:
> okay now that I got that out of my system, big congrats hon!! woo hoo Clomid and Preseed- nice work!!
> 
> TTC- OMG, Friday is waaaay too long away you will be late in only a couple days right? My vote is sooner than later hon, but up to you :hugs: Do you have any symptoms?
> 
> Blue, Tiny - welcome!!!! :flower:
> 
> Lucie- I had headaches as well with the Clomid, TTC is right- lots of water helped and I did end up taking some tylenol
> 
> Keepsmiling- I see you are O'ng or close to, good luck!! :thumbup:
> 
> Emma- how are you doing today?
> 
> Okay so here is my update and its another whacky one, so temp down again today (but above coverline) so thought okay its over, AF is coming one day late- but I have nothing. I have no cramps like i did for a few days but I have some gas pain....and here is a wierd one I woke up at 5am sweating, which never has happend to me lol...not even sure if thats a preg symptom ha ha.
> so I did my last IC (yes I said last b/c I have been poas addict) and i was too tired to wait and see the result....anyway this morning there is a tiny pink smudge where the second line should be.....but it could have happend like an hour later i have no idea b/c i didnt watch it. Its so faint that DH didnt see it but then i took him by the window :rofl: and he could see it too...going to wait it out today and if AF still isnt here i will do a FRER or Digi tomorrow morning.
> Honestly I think it could go either way right now. I definitely am a late bloomer being 15dpo if I am...
> :hugs:Click to expand...

have you tested hun xx xx


----------



## Britt11

hey Caz- just an IC this morning, there is a faint pink smudge- but I fell asleep so it could have happend an hour or 2 later and been an evap. I am doing a good test if AF doesnt show tomorrow morning.

congrats again hon


----------



## caz & bob

Britt11 said:



> hey Caz- just an IC this morning, there is a faint pink smudge- but I fell asleep so it could have happend an hour or 2 later and been an evap. I am doing a good test if AF doesnt show tomorrow morning.
> 
> congrats again hon

i would if i was you hun becaus i think them ic are not good hope you will be joining me xx xx x


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh ok caz....so they rae running tests tomorrow, do you get your result straight away. yeah, keep us up to date on this.


----------



## ttcbaby117

britt - fxed for no af....I really hope this is it for you....sounds promising. Remeber sometimes no symptoms is a symptom.

As for me...nothing new....my boobs are much much more sore....I was only really feeling them at night but I woke up this morning and could hardly move. I had to get up and put on a bra and go back to sleep. I have never had them hurt this bad but it usually is a symptom that AF is on her way...so who knows. I am trying my hardest (and failing miserably) to not get to excited.....I dont want af to show or a bfn...I think this month I might just be devastated.


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> oh ok caz....so they rae running tests tomorrow, do you get your result straight away. yeah, keep us up to date on this.

ye got it stright away when running to oh haha he was in bed just going to do another test in the morning so i can take 2 the doctors with me monday morning xx xx


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> britt - fxed for no af....I really hope this is it for you....sounds promising. Remeber sometimes no symptoms is a symptom.
> 
> As for me...nothing new....my boobs are much much more sore....I was only really feeling them at night but I woke up this morning and could hardly move. I had to get up and put on a bra and go back to sleep. I have never had them hurt this bad but it usually is a symptom that AF is on her way...so who knows. I am trying my hardest (and failing miserably) to not get to excited.....I dont want af to show or a bfn...I think this month I might just be devastated.

oh hon sore boobs are a good sign though- it just doesnt happen for everyone. Are they more sore than usual before AF? it sounds like it, if you can barely take your bra off without pain. I really hope the 3 of us get our BFPs and then the next group of testing girls join us.
Oh, I had sore boobs last night on the sides mostly and a bit up top, right now they feel a bit sore (not crazy sore) and my nips are sensitive. I dont normally get sore boobs for af...but could be Clomid...


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah that is the cruel thing about clomid...will make pg symptoms.....yeah mine are defo. more sore than usual. But again...could be clomid

ollie- where are you today?

loulou - how are the opks coming along?


----------



## mrphyemma

Omg!! Congratulations Caz!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:

It fills me with hope seeing all these gorgeous BFP's :thumbup:

Just need to see Britt and ttc get theirs in the next day or two :) Britt I so hope that pink smudge was the start of something good x

As for me. Cd11 opk is negative but the test line is near as damned it as dark as the control. I think it will be a +opk tomorrow and maybe O Monday? Will wait and see. The clomid side affects aren't too bad to be honest, bit headachey and niggling in the ovary areas but musn't grumble :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh mrphy - better get on with the bding......hahaahahha


----------



## lisaf

Caz - CONGRATS!!! YAY!!!! FX'd crossed that everything is ok!

Britt - hmmm, hate to get your hopes up, but that very long LP is looking VERY VERY good... is this your first Clomid round or were your last few cycles Clomid too? Getting excited for you!
I had a faint smudge on a IC once. I tossed it in the trash right after the time limit.. then looked later... was not pregnant though and the smudge did not resemble a line in any way. I am hoping yours isn't what I had.

TTC - Thank you for temping, I can't afford the airfare to come out there and jam a thermometer in your mouth! :haha: It almost looks quad-phasic now, if thats even possible. Try and convince DH that you are getting your hopes up anyway and that getting a BFN now will give you a chance to cope before you have PMS on top of it all... hehe... or that getting a BFP will relieve your anxiety and tell you now! Of course I am pushing my own agenda here because I want to see your BFP!!!

Anyone want to chart-stalk me? My temps have not been hitting the same pattern I've seen in the past... I'm hoping it means something good. Usually there is quite a bit of up and down, its been bouncing back and forth in a small range so far... though trending upwards... hope that means something good? (could my accupuncture and/or the herbs I'm taking do that?)

6dpo, still feeling cramping... kind of different than I've had before, but of course I want it to be different than past cycles so it may just be wishful thinking.


----------



## ttcbaby117

lisa - quadphasic....new word....hahhahaha....yeah that is actually a good point. I will raise that with dh when he gets home. he is at work right now.....chart not looking bad...we just need to either see a great implantation dip really soon or a steady rise. What cycle of clomid are you on? My first cycle i was really crampy...this month I was not as crampy....I only had cramping around 5-7dpo and that is it.


----------



## lisaf

I'm on my 4th cycle. I can't remember which cycle I felt what exactly. I don't remember cramping exactly until near AF the first time... less cramping the second cycle, but I remember getting a lot of cramping last time.

Oooh.. cramping around 5-7 huh? sounds good!! :) You know that implantation dips are not common.. only like 23% of FF charts show implantation dips when pregnant...sort of like implantation bleeding.. not everyone gets it so just because you don't have it doesn't mean you can't be pregnant. Triphasic is supposed to be even more of an indicator than implantation dips (I get dips around 7dpo every cycle so I don't trust those anymore LOL).


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh i didnt know that...thanks for the information Lisa....well I hope quadphasic is even more of a chance for a bfp. Unfort. stil having really high temps at 12 dpo is normal for me....so we will see what happens tomorrow. Last month on clomid my temps stayed high till 17 dpo though it wasnt triphasic. So we will see tomorrow...if I get the nerve up I will test.


----------



## lisaf

don't want to get your hopes too high, I understand the crash is harder the higher the hopes are. So let us get our hopes high for you ;) !


----------



## slara6105

caz- congrats!!!:happydance:

ttc- thats excatly how i feel ..AF is so heavy i dont want to go anywhere..hopefully it stops soon..


----------



## ttcbaby117

well if it is any comfort....it didnt last long...I think I had 1 heavy day then it went to medium for 2 days and then to light.


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> Caz - CONGRATS!!! YAY!!!! FX'd crossed that everything is ok!
> 
> Britt - hmmm, hate to get your hopes up, but that very long LP is looking VERY VERY good... is this your first Clomid round or were your last few cycles Clomid too? Getting excited for you!
> I had a faint smudge on a IC once. I tossed it in the trash right after the time limit.. then looked later... was not pregnant though and the smudge did not resemble a line in any way. I am hoping yours isn't what I had.
> 
> TTC - Thank you for temping, I can't afford the airfare to come out there and jam a thermometer in your mouth! :haha: It almost looks quad-phasic now, if thats even possible. Try and convince DH that you are getting your hopes up anyway and that getting a BFN now will give you a chance to cope before you have PMS on top of it all... hehe... or that getting a BFP will relieve your anxiety and tell you now! Of course I am pushing my own agenda here because I want to see your BFP!!!
> 
> Anyone want to chart-stalk me? My temps have not been hitting the same pattern I've seen in the past... I'm hoping it means something good. Usually there is quite a bit of up and down, its been bouncing back and forth in a small range so far... though trending upwards... hope that means something good? (could my accupuncture and/or the herbs I'm taking do that?)
> 
> 6dpo, still feeling cramping... kind of different than I've had before, but of course I want it to be different than past cycles so it may just be wishful thinking.

thanks hon!! good to hear from you Lisa- your chart is looking great nice and stable, still a ways to go yet but looking great so far.

I agree its hard not to get excited about my LP, but I am starting to get excited tbh..... :) still no sign of AF and I have never been late....feeling very gassy and "off" right now....cant wait to test tomorrow morning, hope the witch stays away- lol and yesterday i was like bring it on:haha:
Yes this is my first cycle of Clomid, I took 50mg CD 5-9...so I'm not sure what to expect...
the pink had a line to it as well, so hoping its something....
:hugs:

TTC- i forgot to look at your temps this morning, holy cow- they look awesome!! very high!!

Slara- hope AF settles down for you :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Britt I cant wait till you test tomorrow....I have a feeling about you.

I do have a q. for you...

My normal waking time is 8am. I woke up thsi morning at 6:30 and took my temp b/c I had to pee and didnt want to ruin my temp...It was at 98.5 highest ever..but I was also very hot.....even though this is the same temp we usually sleep in. Anyway, after my pee I layed back down adn dozed back off and awoke at 7:45 and tested again it was 98.34....not sure what to make of it...do you think the 98.5 was just because I was sweating and possibly having a horrible hot flash????


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> Britt I cant wait till you test tomorrow....I have a feeling about you.
> 
> I do have a q. for you...
> 
> My normal waking time is 8am. I woke up thsi morning at 6:30 and took my temp b/c I had to pee and didnt want to ruin my temp...It was at 98.5 highest ever..but I was also very hot.....even though this is the same temp we usually sleep in. Anyway, after my pee I layed back down adn dozed back off and awoke at 7:45 and tested again it was 98.34....not sure what to make of it...do you think the 98.5 was just because I was sweating and possibly having a horrible hot flash????

thanks hon for the pma...this is going to be the longest day, DH is buying me some digis today for tomorrow :thumbup:

hmmm thats an interesting one...actually when I took my temp at like 5 in the morning I was sweating (was a cold sweat- I thought DH poured water on me :haha:) and my temp was 36.40 lol!! I thought for sure it was out....but it was back up to 36.90 a couple hours later. I think you could go with your first temp...for some woman if they dont get 3 hours consecutive sleep they dont get an accurate temp but it doesnt matter too much for me. I would say go with your first temp and then see what it is tomorrow- either way they are BOTH high, great temps!!
I have everything crossed for you hon. :dust:


----------



## VickyLou

Congrats caz i new it was your month this month. So happy for you. Lets hope its a sticky bean. Hears to a happy healthy nine months. xx


----------



## caz & bob

VickyLou said:


> Congrats caz i new it was your month this month. So happy for you. Lets hope its a sticky bean. Hears to a happy healthy nine months. xx

ty hun i hope it dose and i hope its not an ectopic have a i will let you all no how i get on because i will have to go stright the hospital monday and have a scan but the oh dosent want me to have a in turnal scan but don no if they can tell off your blood xx xx


----------



## Rudeollie

CAZ! You bad bad bad girl you!!!!!!!! I said post first thing in the morning...Not wait until silly bugger Ellen has gone out for the day and has to come home NOW and be the LAST to know your super fantastic wonderful news!!!!!!!

I am delighted for you! Told you preseed was FAB! Yipeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxx

I had an internal scan the other day and I was fine honey. It might have to be as under 5 weeks I dont THINK an external will pick it up! FX tho xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> CAZ! You bad bad bad girl you!!!!!!!! I said post first thing in the morning...Not wait until silly bugger Ellen has gone out for the day and has to come home NOW and be the LAST to know your super fantastic wonderful news!!!!!!!
> 
> I am delighted for you! Told you preseed was FAB! Yipeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxx
> 
> I had an internal scan the other day and I was fine honey. It might have to be as under 5 weeks I dont THINK an external will pick it up! FX tho xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

i had one last time and it just showed the sack but i bleed after it so im a biy worryed hun but they have to do it to check to see if its not ectopic but i am only 4 week x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I was worried I'd bleed and told the scanner woman, she said if you bleed its only your closed cervix nothing baby wise as as soon as your body knows you're pregnant the cervix gets this little nodules on to protect baby, and thats what bleeds!

The can do bloods but it'd be some on MOnday and again on Weds and Friday before they'd know anything from them I think........Thast what my friend said whos had a ectopic xxx Im sure it'll be ok xxx

Cant believe I wasnt in when you posted......GUTTED!!!!!!! Hahahaha 

So when you due???? Bet youve had a fab day havent you? xxx


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> I was worried I'd bleed and told the scanner woman, she said if you bleed its only your closed cervix nothing baby wise as as soon as your body knows you're pregnant the cervix gets this little nodules on to protect baby, and thats what bleeds!
> 
> The can do bloods but it'd be some on MOnday and again on Weds and Friday before they'd know anything from them I think........Thast what my friend said whos had a ectopic xxx Im sure it'll be ok xxx
> 
> Cant believe I wasnt in when you posted......GUTTED!!!!!!! Hahahaha
> 
> So when you due???? Bet youve had a fab day havent you? xxx

aw sorry that your guted huni was wondering where you was im due 11 jan haha early days yet thow hun xx xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh wow thats great so you might have an 11/01/11 baby! Special date or WHAT!!!!!!!! x

It is early for us both but we gotta believe in the PMA honey pie! Our beans will be ok.....................(I hope xxx)


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> Oh wow thats great so you might have an 11/01/11 baby! Special date or WHAT!!!!!!!! x
> 
> It is early for us both but we gotta believe in the PMA honey pie! Our beans will be ok.....................(I hope xxx)

i do hun my sons birthday is 6th of jan haha xx xx


----------



## caz & bob

hight hun xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hey girls - just checking in! How is everyone? Congrats again Caz xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Night Caz! Sorry I zoned out was watching BGT!

Hi Lou!!!! Im good hun hows you???


----------



## babyloulou

I'm fine- drinking red wine and watching tv! Still no positive- although one this afternoon was so nearly that OH thinks it was. It was about a quarter of a shade lighter than the control line in my eyes- OH reckons it was the same colour. I'm just trying to relax and forget it all now until my 21 day test on Monday- then I'm going to try and book another FS appointment. 

How are you Ellen? How's the peanut? Any symptoms? Xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooooh hope it was a pos for you honey xxx Bd just in case ok??? Hahhaha

Im drinking fake beer while DH is on the red too. Im going to have some naughty cake soon tho hehehe

Peanut is doing ok. Scared me with a low temp this morning but got my head down for a lie in and was back up nice and high! Phew! Not going to rest until this little one is here...........Keep reading posts about people miscarrying and getting scanned and the babies heartbeat has stopped. I need to keep away or I'll be a wreck! Hahaha xxx


----------



## moochacha

tinybutterfly said:


> i started clomid a few days ago, round 1... IUI in a good 10 days i suppose
> 
> i'm wondering something, i have to take clomid 100mg (2 pills of 50mg),
> my gyn said i could take them spread over the day, one in the morning, one in the evening,
> so i'm wondering now, does it work best that way? or can i take them both at once?
> or doesn't it make a difference?

Hey hun I'm not too sure but I take 100mg before I got to sleep so I don't feel any side effects. I doubt it makes a difference for what I've read (over the net mind you) that it doesn't matter what time of day you take Clomid but most women take it at night so they don't feel the side effects.

Huge congrats to Caz :happydance: here's to a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh Ollie - you need to stop reading...will do your head in....you can caz are going to have healthy little beans and beautiful babies!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks britt, I actually went with the second reading...it was .2 degrees lower than earlier in the morning....usually it doesnt really affect my temps if I dont get exactly 3 hours......but I will see what tomorrow brings....dh is breaking down...says he wants to test on Monday now....so we will see!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks ttc xxx 

Oooooh test on monday!!!!!!! So i have something good to smile at while Im working!!!!!!!!!!

Beany bedtime for me now so have a lovely day honey xxx


----------



## SBB

Caz congrats!! :happydance: I just saw your post in the gallery - so happy for you, all that preseed obviously worked! Well done honey :D 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

Hi lovely ladies, I have an update for you as I would never leave you hanging. :flower:

DH and I went to play golf today and guess what......started spotting....aggh :wacko:
So unfortunately I'm out but what a ride hey? never been late before or felt that wierd in a 2ww so obviously the clomid. Yesterday i was convinced i would get AF but then today I thought with my high temp and a couple of symptoms that there was a good chance I was....so a bit of a let down.
BUT its okay, the Fertility clinic called me today, they need to book me for a repeat U/S, HSG, CD3 bloods AND our IUI :happydance: all this month. So i am in great hands and they are uping the dose to 100mg this month,

I am still rooting for you TTC, hope you get your BFP hon and hopefully I wont be too long behind you and Caz :happydance:

Rudeollie, what great pma you have hon, I hope your CD21 bloods come back excellent.

I guess tomorrow will be considered CD1 for all my tests as so far just a tiny bit of spotting.

:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

caz congratulations! I am so happy for you!


----------



## samfitz

congrats caz i wish you all the best hun x x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls done another test this morning no 2nd line so dont no what to believe if i start bleeding i am going to go the doctors and ask them to take my blood :af: is jew tomorrow so we will see xx xx xx


----------



## SBB

Oh no caz.... Is it the same kind of test? X x x


----------



## caz & bob

SBB said:


> Oh no caz.... Is it the same kind of test? X x x

no a diffrent one they were only a pound for 2 signtest there simler to the ics xx xx xx


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh no caz, have u got any other test u cud do? xx


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:


> ohh no caz, have u got any other test u cud do? xx

no hun just one more ov then what i got yesterday i wish i would of got the same one now in stead of these like ics xx xx


----------



## keepsmiling

is there no line at all. can u put a pik up. n us girlies can have a look xx


----------



## caz & bob

ye i will do it now hun xx xx


----------



## keepsmiling

thanks, ill cum n have a look in a min then, fxd 4 u hun xx


----------



## caz & bob

here x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0064.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 16


----------



## keepsmiling

hmm im not too sure, surely the other one cudnt of been an evap tho cos the lines wer so good xx


----------



## xkissyx

morning ladies how are we all?

nothing new with me still no possitive opk but things looking up the jenny renny predicitions another 1 was spot on today so fingers crossed mine is also xx


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:


> hmm im not too sure, surely the other one cudnt of been an evap tho cos the lines wer so good xx

well thats what i thort hun the line is very strong i will just wait now and if i start bleeding till take it me doctors and see what they say xx xx xx


----------



## keepsmiling

that just dusnt seem right tho hun, i was sooo sure u had ya bfp,,, maybe u need to test with afternoon wee instead xx


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:


> that just dusnt seem right tho hun, i was sooo sure u had ya bfp,,, maybe u need to test with afternoon wee instead xx

well i have just been the loo and i am spotting so dont no if its :af: are what i think i will speak to my doctor tomorrow because if its :af: i will have to take my clomid af isnt jew till morning so dont no x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

i think u r preggy hun, i can feel it, i hope so anyway, keep us informed xx


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:


> i think u r preggy hun, i can feel it, i hope so anyway, keep us informed xx

i will hun xx xx


----------



## todteach

I think you need to get a more sensitive test caz. That spotting could be implantation bleed. fingers crossed. xox


----------



## SBB

Caz I had red spotting the day AF was due so I hope everything will be ok.... 

I hope it will be ok Hun, maybe try and get a first response to do in the next few days... 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

SBB said:


> Caz I had red spotting the day AF was due so I hope everything will be ok....
> 
> I hope it will be ok Hun, maybe try and get a first response to do in the next few days...
> 
> X x x

i will hun im geting a bit of pain in my lower tummy now xx xx


----------



## SBB

I had that too I was so upset I thought I was definitely out. Everything crossed for
you honey x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

britt - sorry about af coming but you seem to be taking it really well! Let us know how your tests go....

caz - oh boy, maybe you can check and see if the sensitivity are the same because that will make a big difference early in a pg. fxed crossed for you hun...I really hope this is it for you!

not much new for me...temp still up but my boobs are not as sore as they were yesterday morning...not sure if that sensation should come and go like that...I cant imagine that is good. AF is not due for me until wednesday or thursday but I think I will test tomorrow.


----------



## keepsmiling

caz be careful pain wise, hope its not too bad 4 u, i no u must be worried but if ur that worried cud u maybe go to a and e to put ur mind at rest, sorry i dnt no much bout the pain etc but hope its nothing bad, n maybe just bby gettin comfy, xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh Caz I'm praying its not AF for you honey xx

Britt so sorry AF is with you and all the best for your IUI this cycle xx

ttc I shall wait with baited breath for your test tomorrow. Here's to a lovely BFP xx


My opk is the same as yesterday and not quite as dark as the control.


----------



## Britt11

Good luck Caz hope its positive, fx'd for you hon.

Great temps TTC, looks awesome!! Looking forward to your BFP :)

well lots and lots of tests for me this month and procedures plus I have a crazy busy month with work- I will need to be on BNB much less but of course will check in on all you lovely ladies from time to time
hugs,


----------



## lisaf

ttc - still quadphasic I see.. hehe :haha: Fx'd for you!!!

Caz - I am really hoping it was just a less sensitive test. FX'd honey!


Ok... someone needs to keep me from getting too excited here. I ALWAYS have a dip by 7dpo.. my chart has been so very very different this time and my temp this morning was off the charts (for me anyway). 
My record high was about 98.08F (and I don't get above 98 most cycles) and this morning it was 98.26F....
Getting excited and I know thats stupid because its only 1 temp and even then, it doesn't mean anything until you see a whole pattern. Its possible my accupuncture and herbals have helped me have better progesterone and therefore higher temps. Grr


----------



## caz & bob

still got bit of a pain and is a bit heavier than spotting so i will see what the doctors says i the morning x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

fingers crossed vrything goes well tomo 4 u caz xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls

caz I hope everything works out ok xxx

as for me- still the same- all opks are 'nearly' positive- some are so dark it's hard to call them! But still no positive :-(


----------



## keepsmiling

im in the same boat bbylou, i got a very close to pos today so hoping i ov in the next day or so xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Think I may also be heading for your boat babyloulou. I just did another opk and now it is much lighter than this afternoon ](*,) but my wee was more diluted so that may be why. See what tomorrow brings.

I woke up this morning with really strong pains on my left side and couldn't make out if it was my lower back or ovary area that was giving me gyp. Still not sure as it felt like it went all the way around. I have had constant twinging on my left from Cd2 but this was really quite painful. Could it be a cyst do you think or is it just because my left tube is blocked?


----------



## xkissyx

hi lou how u feeling today? 

i've had a darker opk today so hopefully it will turn possitive soon enough xx


----------



## keepsmiling

mine was soo close to pos. thoight it was, with ic it was darl but no smiley face with cb?? and iv only gor 2 smileys left??
emma i wrte on ur journal,, xx


----------



## angelmatthew

hi, i am new to this, had 4 children naturally when i was quite young and fell pg but had an ectopic at 12 weekd in may 2004 and was told by my gp there was no help availiable to me, went to a new doctor november 2009 and have since had my remaining tube flushed as it was blocked and am on my 2nd cyle of 100mg clomid, trying to be posative but am struggeling.:wacko:


----------



## baby_dixon

AF is due tomorrow-ish then I will be starting my first cycle of clomid.......

when should I start using OPK's?


----------



## keepsmiling

i stated using on day 1- as i didnt no wen i od as is my 1st month using opks xxx


----------



## angelmatthew

my period is due on saturday when should i test for pg



https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10103;105/st/20100417/l/28/dt/6/k/5871/ttc.png


----------



## mrphyemma

baby_dixon said:


> AF is due tomorrow-ish then I will be starting my first cycle of clomid.......
> 
> when should I start using OPK's?

I'm no expert but I always start around Cd10 xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls has anyone ever had a chemical pregnancy i have just been reading on it xx xx


----------



## mrphyemma

angelmatthew said:


> my period is due on saturday when should i test for pg
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10103;105/st/20100417/l/28/dt/6/k/5871/ttc.png

I would say the day your period is due is the best day. Not everyone gets an early +hpt and it can be disheartening to see a BFN but if you really can't wait maybe 2-3 days before af? xx


----------



## caz & bob

angelmatthew said:


> my period is due on saturday when should i test for pg
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10103;105/st/20100417/l/28/dt/6/k/5871/ttc.png

what dpo are you hun xx


----------



## mrphyemma

angelmatthew said:


> hi, i am new to this, had 4 children naturally when i was quite young and fell pg but had an ectopic at 12 weekd in may 2004 and was told by my gp there was no help availiable to me, went to a new doctor november 2009 and have since had my remaining tube flushed as it was blocked and am on my 2nd cyle of 100mg clomid, trying to be posative but am struggeling.:wacko:

Hi, I'm pretty new here too. I'm on my first round of 50mg clomid and waiting to ovulate. I had 3 children with no problems when I was younger but seems I aren't ovulating now and my left tube is blocked, hopefully the clomid will help us both? Good Luck xx


----------



## angelmatthew

hi, im not sure my period as 7 days lete last month but they have never been regular but my gyne told me to take it as day 14 eventhough i had an ovulation teston day 21 and it was 41 which i was told is good


----------



## angelmatthew

lots of luck to you, have you asked about getting your tubes flushed



mrphyemma said:


> angelmatthew said:
> 
> 
> hi, i am new to this, had 4 children naturally when i was quite young and fell pg but had an ectopic at 12 weekd in may 2004 and was told by my gp there was no help availiable to me, went to a new doctor november 2009 and have since had my remaining tube flushed as it was blocked and am on my 2nd cyle of 100mg clomid, trying to be posative but am struggeling.:wacko:
> 
> Hi, I'm pretty new here too. I'm on my first round of 50mg clomid and waiting to ovulate. I had 3 children with no problems when I was younger but seems I aren't ovulating now and my left tube is blocked, hopefully the clomid will help us both? Good Luck xxClick to expand...


----------



## caz & bob

angelmatthew said:


> hi, im not sure my period as 7 days lete last month but they have never been regular but my gyne told me to take it as day 14 eventhough i had an ovulation teston day 21 and it was 41 which i was told is good

hi hun i had a ectopic mine was 6 week i had my tube flushed because my fs thought it was blocked but it wasnt i have just got a :bfp: yesterday and done another test today and its n and i have started spotting and it getting a bit heavier then spotting now so i think i might of had a chemical pregnancy xx xx


----------



## angelmatthew

caz & bob said:


> angelmatthew said:
> 
> 
> hi, im not sure my period as 7 days lete last month but they have never been regular but my gyne told me to take it as day 14 eventhough i had an ovulation teston day 21 and it was 41 which i was told is good
> 
> hi hun i had a ectopic mine was 6 week i had my tube flushed because my fs thought it was blocked but it wasnt i have just got a :bfp: yesterday and done another test today and its n and i have started spotting and it getting a bit heavier then spotting now so i think i might of had a chemical pregnancy xx xxClick to expand...

wish you lots of luck, i have never met anyone who has also had an ectopic before so its nice to know somone else understands how i feel :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

angelmatthew said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelmatthew said:
> 
> 
> hi, im not sure my period as 7 days lete last month but they have never been regular but my gyne told me to take it as day 14 eventhough i had an ovulation teston day 21 and it was 41 which i was told is good
> 
> hi hun i had a ectopic mine was 6 week i had my tube flushed because my fs thought it was blocked but it wasnt i have just got a :bfp: yesterday and done another test today and its n and i have started spotting and it getting a bit heavier then spotting now so i think i might of had a chemical pregnancy xx xxClick to expand...
> 
> wish you lots of luck, i have never met anyone who has also had an ectopic before so its nice to know somone else understands how i feel :flower:
> theres a sight on here hun were you can join its in the ttc buddies its called on tubers hun there all the same has us there some really nice girls on there xx xx :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## angelmatthew

caz & bob said:


> angelmatthew said:
> 
> 
> hi, im not sure my period as 7 days lete last month but they have never been regular but my gyne told me to take it as day 14 eventhough i had an ovulation teston day 21 and it was 41 which i was told is good
> 
> hi hun i had a ectopic mine was 6 week i had my tube flushed because my fs thought it was blocked but it wasnt i have just got a :bfp: yesterday and done another test today and its n and i have started spotting and it getting a bit heavier then spotting now so i think i might of had a chemical pregnancy xx xxClick to expand...

hi can i ask what bfm means


----------



## caz & bob

angelmatthew said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelmatthew said:
> 
> 
> hi, im not sure my period as 7 days lete last month but they have never been regular but my gyne told me to take it as day 14 eventhough i had an ovulation teston day 21 and it was 41 which i was told is good
> 
> hi hun i had a ectopic mine was 6 week i had my tube flushed because my fs thought it was blocked but it wasnt i have just got a :bfp: yesterday and done another test today and its n and i have started spotting and it getting a bit heavier then spotting now so i think i might of had a chemical pregnancy xx xxClick to expand...
> 
> hi can i ask what bfm meansClick to expand...

you mean :bfp: and :bfn: big fat positive and big fat negative


----------



## angelmatthew

just want to say thanks for the support and help, its good to have women who understand how you feel xxx





https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10103;105/st/20100417/l/28/dt/6/k/5871/ttc.png


----------



## caz & bob

angelmatthew said:


> just want to say thanks for the support and help, its good to have women who understand how you feel xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10103;105/st/20100417/l/28/dt/6/k/5871/ttc.png

i no hun good luck to you to got to the one tuber sight there are all nice in there we have a laff xx xx


----------



## todteach

Caz: I'm sorry both of my miscarriages were much later on, at twelve and ten weeks. My sister has had a chemical pregnancy though. Was much like a period, only heavier with more cramps????

My fingers are still crossed for you though. See what a first response says in the morning. xox


----------



## isa07

im new to clomid club...loads of mc's and lost twins naturally... im starting clomid this month and terrified!!!!! just thought would say hello.

im terrified about the clomid and risk of multiples as weve lost multiples before and really worried about how i'll feel and if it will work to get ANY babies!


----------



## caz & bob

isa07 said:


> im new to clomid club...loads of mc's and lost twins naturally... im starting clomid this month and terrified!!!!! just thought would say hello.
> 
> im terrified about the clomid and risk of multiples as weve lost multiples before and really worried about how i'll feel and if it will work to get ANY babies!

some people dont have multiples hun and some get court off the first month of useing it it nothing to worry about but you may get some side effects like hotfluhes or headace but the nothing tp worry over hun you will be fine :hugs: x x x


----------



## caz & bob

todteach said:


> Caz: I'm sorry both of my miscarriages were much later on, at twelve and ten weeks. My sister has had a chemical pregnancy though. Was much like a period, only heavier with more cramps????
> 
> My fingers are still crossed for you though. See what a first response says in the morning. xox

well i have just read up about it and it seams that im haveing one because you get a + then a n and then start spotting and my spotting is a bit heavier now so i will se what my doctor say in the morning x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

hope its not a chemical hun xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh caz honey xxx Im sorry you've started spotting/neg test............I hope its not a chemical xxx

One thing you should note tho IF it is a chem - LOOOOOADS of girsl get super sticky BFP's after one xxx


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> Oh caz honey xxx Im sorry you've started spotting/neg test............I hope its not a chemical xxx
> 
> One thing you should note tho IF it is a chem - LOOOOOADS of girsl get super sticky BFP's after one xxx

i think im having one just been reading about it and its what i am experiencing now x x x :cry: i will see what my doctor say in the morning x x x


----------



## SBB

caz & bob said:


> hi girls has anyone ever had a chemical pregnancy i have just been reading on it xx xx

I had a chemical last cycle hun, got 3 days of faint 2nd lines on about 20 different tests (but bfn on CB digitals) then I spotted just a tiny bit day before AF was due, and AF came bang on time. 

I really hope that's not what it is Hun :hugs: 

Have you had any other positive tests? Or could that one be an evap? 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

caz & bob said:


> Rudeollie said:
> 
> 
> Oh caz honey xxx Im sorry you've started spotting/neg test............I hope its not a chemical xxx
> 
> One thing you should note tho IF it is a chem - LOOOOOADS of girsl get super sticky BFP's after one xxx
> 
> i think im having one just been reading about it and its what i am experiencing now x x x :cry: i will see what my doctor say in the morning x x xClick to expand...

Awww honey :hugs::hugs::hugs::cry:


----------



## caz & bob

SBB said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> hi girls has anyone ever had a chemical pregnancy i have just been reading on it xx xx
> 
> I had a chemical last cycle hun, got 3 days of faint 2nd lines on about 20 different tests (but bfn on CB digitals) then I spotted just a tiny bit day before AF was due, and AF came bang on time.
> 
> I really hope that's not what it is Hun :hugs:
> 
> Have you had any other positive tests? Or could that one be an evap?
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you...
> 
> X x xClick to expand...

no just that one and it was a dear one and there really sensative 5day before :af: its to strong to be an evap i whished i tested at 11 and 12 dpo then i would off new then x x x night girls let you no more tomorrow xx xx


----------



## DragonMummy

just so you know, a lot of the "sensitive" 5 days before tests are only 25miu which isnt that sensitive these days. i'm telling you - superdrug all the way. they picked up my bfp 4 days before a frer did. i realise i am not the best example to be drawing hope from but don't give up hope yet. my fingers are soooo tightly crossed that it's a sticker.

Rudeollie- I AM COUNTING ON IT! Although tbh an egg would do right now....


----------



## todteach

oh no. I hope not caz. xox best of luck tomorrow


----------



## babyloulou

Wow!! This thread gets busier and busier every day- it's hard to keep up these days! 

I've fine thanks Kissy- sort of given up this month now! I don't know why it worked at 50mg but not at 100mg!! Crazy!!

How are you?


----------



## xkissyx

i'm good thanks just tryin not to stress anymore i'm doin the opk's twice a day so hopefully by this time next week i'll have a possitive hehe if not i'm hoping jenny renny has got it spot on xx


----------



## babyloulou

How do you her pay her to do one? Do you use Paypal? I don't think I'll do one cos I'll be thinking "Ok I know it's gonna happen by this date", etc... then when it hasn't happened when I get to that date I'll be even more upset! lol!


----------



## xkissyx

lol it's just for fun but can't help thinking that it gives me more hope i don't blv its gunna happen for me by june in a way coz i havn't even ever had a possitive opk nevermind gettin 1 next month ... yer u pay her by paypal it's $8 so about £7 ...

jenny has been wrong in the past but mainly with due dates but near enough always gets the bfp dates right ... 1 lass had a reading done n jenny told her to do a test as she feels she's pregnant already the lass did a test and jenny was right ... a few others were given bfp dates for may and she got some right but still waiting on plenty, there.s a whole accuracy chart thing going on here somewhere xx


----------



## babyloulou

Maybe I'll have a little look!! ;-)

how are you apart from the ovulating saga we are both having!?!


----------



## xkissyx

hehe am good i got into a little bother with the neighbours today .. what happened was the weather was ok a little breeze and wasn't that warm but dry so me n OH decided to do the gardening (back garden is an absaloute mess atm) so he starts prepping to get the strimmer out wi the petrol and all that and he put the radio on it wasn't even that loud no way was it louder than the petrol strimmer i at this point was already digging away at back of the garden coz there's tonnes of soil n rubble to shift then then neighbour shouts scuse me do you mind turning that radio down i've just woke up it was nearly 1!! and they don't work night at the weekends because they goto local with the neighbours over the road , so i said maybe if you say please i might so she just walked in the house i thought how rude! she's in her 50's aswell ..... we don't complain about the fact her son, daughter and daughters bf all park thier cars outside our house every weekend and how her dog yaps constantly when put in the back garden xx


----------



## babyloulou

Haha! You're starting a war with ya neighbours!! Have you seen her since? Did you turn the radio down or up after that? :haha:


----------



## lisaf

Hey all, can anyone look at my chart?
I'm trying to stay sane, but its just so very very different than my previous charts that I'm getting my hopes up... help?


----------



## xkissyx

hehe i turned it off thought it was best to na aint seen her since ... rarely see her as it is kinda have this negative enerergy that comes off her it's a wierd street nobody really talks to each other ... she's best mates with the people over the road tho and thier gran-kids are forever lookin in the house i have to keep adjusting blinds as there's nothing worse when trying to watch tv and there's 3 teenagers pullin faces at you through the window xx


----------



## todteach

Symptom spotting: cd 19: I have AF cramps?????


----------



## xkissyx

chart is looking good lisaf lets hope the different temp this point in this cycle is a good sign xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Caz - I truly hope all is well with you tomorrow, please give us an update when you are able....you are in my thoughts hun. My BF had a chemical the month before she got pregnant with her baby now. Basically that is what happened, she got a bfp the day her period was due and then a negative 2 days later....she started spotting 3 days later and had a normal period.

mrphy - thanks for the PMA!!! HAHA, I promise as soon as I poas I will come on to BNB!!!

Lisaf - quadphasic, u are hilarious! I really am getting excited for this month! That is a very nice spike.....I am truly hoping for it to stay that way tomorrow, I cant wait to see your chart then!

Lou , keepsmiling, mrphy - sorry this Oving is so difficult. I have everything crossed that strong eggs come bursting out of your follicles soon!

I am testing tomorrow...that is if I dont chicken out....fxed for me ladies and thank you all for being so supportive....it has made this month so much easier for me. 

BTW, I really want to do a jenny reading....hahahhaha


----------



## lisaf

I'm been having weird cramping....not like my usual cramping... argh... keeps making me get my hopes up.

TTC, hope you test tomorrow, I'll be logging in early to hopefully hear good news from you!


----------



## keepsmiling

lisa the chart is looking good girl!! lets hop it stays up4 u
i want to do a reading too but nowing my luck she will say.... u will fall pregnant in december... 2014 lol xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Your chart looks amazing Lisa!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies - 

bad news, I got a BFN this morning on a FRER.....I am seriously gutted.....I cant believe it, I seriously thought this was it. My LP is usually 16 days but clomid made it 17 last month so I guess I can expect for it to start falling either tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz - how are you doing hun?


----------



## babyloulou

Aww sorry about the BFN ttcbaby! Let's hope next cycle is your lucky one!! Although remember it's not over until the fat woman hollers!

Well I'm off for my 21 day test this afternoon girls- just so they can confirm what I already know- the Clomid is no longer working! :-(


----------



## keepsmiling

hopefully babylou u have ovulated, fingers crossed 4 u hun, let us no how u get on xxx


----------



## caz & bob

well went my doctore i am having a chemical p hes asked me how i was and said if the pain gets worse the go stright to a&e i lost it last night it was long pink and had vains comeing off it the bleeding is very heavey and the pain in my tummy ist that bad now is just like :af: pain but i for got to ask hm about my clomid so i will ask you girls should i take it tonight are what x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww sorry about that caz....what days did you take it last month?


----------



## keepsmiling

aww im so sorry uv had to go thru this caz xx


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> aww sorry about that caz....what days did you take it last month?

2_6 i think it will be fine dont you i am gutted well thats life in it i will be cd2 today wont i x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

well I know they usually say that you should count your first day of full bleeding from a mc as the first day of your cycle.


----------



## keepsmiling

i think iv got a pos ov test but cnt bloody post it, soooo annoyion!!


----------



## caz & bob

so i think it will be fine then dont you x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww I'm really sorry Caz :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

I think it will be ok, but of course I am no doctor.....


----------



## ttcbaby117

can you call the dr and ask?


----------



## Britt11

hey girls, just wanted to come by and send some hugs, seems its not been a good month for TTC, Caz and I- but I just know we will have sticky BFPs soon.
TTC- however, you are not out yet, 10dpo is still early, fx'd hun :baby:
Caz- :hugs: and thinking of you
Lisa- your chart looks fantastic hon and cramps are :thumbup:

as for me, off for an internal U/S on my period....ewwwww :wacko: they want to repeat it though on CD2, I think I'm technically CD3.
question girls- do i count the first day i had bleeding as CD1? it was very light the first day and happend late in the evening but once it started it was fairly consistent.....? not sure on the Clomid, usually i start in the morning and its not an issue...

well, this cycle I am vowing to be more relaxed, cant take the analyzing...and DH wants me off the internet...lol!! :)

:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> can you call the dr and ask?

ok huni have just phoned them now there oing to ring me back x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks britt - but I am 14 dpo.....oh well...you are right not such a great month. I would say that you would count that as a first day bleed as long as it wasnt just spotting.

good caz - let me know what they say when they call back.


----------



## caz & bob

Britt11 said:


> hey girls, just wanted to come by and send some hugs, seems its not been a good month for TTC, Caz and I- but I just know we will have sticky BFPs soon.
> TTC- however, you are not out yet, 10dpo is still early, fx'd hun :baby:
> Caz- :hugs: and thinking of you
> Lisa- your chart looks fantastic hon and cramps are :thumbup:
> 
> as for me, off for an internal U/S on my period....ewwwww :wacko: they want to repeat it though on CD2, I think I'm technically CD3.
> question girls- do i count the first day i had bleeding as CD1? it was very light the first day and happend late in the evening but once it started it was fairly consistent.....? not sure on the Clomid, usually i start in the morning and its not an issue...
> 
> well, this cycle I am vowing to be more relaxed, cant take the analyzing...and DH wants me off the internet...lol!! :)
> 
> :hugs:

ye hun you count as soon as you start :af: x x x


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> thanks britt - but I am 14 dpo.....oh well...you are right not such a great month. I would say that you would count that as a first day bleed as long as it wasnt just spotting.
> 
> good caz - let me know what they say when they call back.

sorry, dont know why I thought you were 10dpo...anyway, your chart is still fantastic and temps are stable and high, PMA you are not out yet hon!!

DH and I have IUI and Clomid this month, gosh I hope that takes

:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

Britt11 said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> thanks britt - but I am 14 dpo.....oh well...you are right not such a great month. I would say that you would count that as a first day bleed as long as it wasnt just spotting.
> 
> good caz - let me know what they say when they call back.
> 
> sorry, dont know why I thought you were 10dpo...anyway, your chart is still fantastic and temps are stable and high, PMA you are not out yet hon!!
> 
> DH and I have IUI and Clomid this month, gosh I hope that takes
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

aw good luck hun fx for you x x x


----------



## lisaf

Morning ladies,

Caz- I am so sorry to hear this. I can't imagine what you are feeling. Hang in there!

TTC - GRRR... that is so frustrating! I know that if your chart was showing pregnancy you'd expect it to show up on a test... so getting a BFN seems to mean you are out of luck. I'm still hanging in there for you with the positive thoughts since AF isn't here. 

Me - Well temp was back down today. Not sure what to think now of course. Implantation rise? :haha: Its just so very very different than any of my post-o temps on prior cycles. I usually get a dip at 7dpo, not a spike. The cramping is still kind of weird... like a tightness.. sometimes a pinching feeling... I'm afraid I'm only feeling what I want to feel though. :dohh:


----------



## ttcbaby117

lisa - hmmm, well anything different is always good so I would say that it is positive. I know what you mean about the phantom symptoms....hahaha...I am having tons of them right now.


----------



## lisaf

Oh yeah.. and my boobs don't hurt at all and usually the tenderness starts at 7dpo like clockwork. 
No symptoms is also a symptom, lol.
Phantom symptoms is a great term for all this. I'm only 8dpo so I know I'm really pushing it here wanting to know. Only 3 more days until I see if I'm spotting again though. My temp once took a nosedive at 9dpo so I figure I may be out of the running soon and have to obsess early.


----------



## lisaf

Ok, I just checked my charts and I guess the tenderness isn't like clockwork... it seems to happen the day of or the day after the 'implantation dip' I get usually around 7dpo.
Had blood drawn this morning for a progesterone check so I should know in a day or so what my levels are at.


----------



## slara6105

Caz- sorry to hear this hun..ur in my prayers

TTC- its not over til the ugly witch shows her face!


----------



## SBB

Caz I'm really sorry that it's a chemical :hugs: 

I would count today as CD2 if your bleeding started yesterday. I hope you will get your bfp this month as loads of women do straight after a chemical... 

x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

hi ladies, just need a bit of advice
iv did an ic opk this morning which was very very close to pos. might of been pos actully, same colour as control line, but a bit thinner
well i did another one at 5 but it was a boots one, and the boots was def neg??
confused xx


----------



## caz & bob

SBB said:


> Caz I'm really sorry that it's a chemical :hugs:
> 
> I would count today as CD2 if your bleeding started yesterday. I hope you will get your bfp this month as loads of women do straight after a chemical...
> 
> x x x

just waiting for the doctor to phone me back no to see if i can take my clomid tonight x x x


----------



## lisaf

keepsmiling said:


> hi ladies, just need a bit of advice
> iv did an ic opk this morning which was very very close to pos. might of been pos actully, same colour as control line, but a bit thinner
> well i did another one at 5 but it was a boots one, and the boots was def neg??
> confused xx

Either your peak was a short one, which is possible, or the brands have very different threshholds as to what they consider a surge.
I know that even when my internet cheapie brand is 2x darker than the control line, my First Response tests are not quite positive. 

Do you chart your BBT also? If so, you can act as if you had your surge and confirm with temps in a few days? (Keep using OPKs just in case you get another surge, especially if you don't temp)


----------



## caz & bob

well doctor has rang back i can start it again tonight x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh Ok Caz, well that is good news....back in the saddle again!


----------



## keepsmiling

no i dnt temp cos i always 4get and i work nites, i did have cramps yesterday too,,, i cnt post it on here tho cos comp is bein gay, if any1 wants 2 c, pm ur mob number and i wil text u the piks,, help lol plzz


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun i hope i get a sticky one next month xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Aww Caz I'm so sorry hun :hugs: Glad you are back in the saddle thought and here's to a sticky one this cycle my love.

TTC sorry about the BFN :hugs: I hope it is just a case of testing too soon x

Lisa your chart is looking fabulous. Hoping a BFP is coming your way soon.

Hope everyone else is doing okay too x


I had a temp drop this morning and a +opk so I reckon today may be O day for me :thumbup: x


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies

Caz i am so sorry for you loss..... Hope your alright and not in too much pain. xx

TTC sorry you got a neg but you no what they say its not over til the witch shows her face.... PMA sweety xxx

Loulou lets hope you have ov'd but just missed it.

Well im cd4 today, decided not to take the last round of clomid this month. Going to have a break. Although i feel like i have taken it as i feel like crap and sleeping loads.... Didint get up today til 5pm (lazy i no lol and i still cant keep my eyes open) 
Im not having af cramps either there more like stabbing pulling pains in my overies and across my pelvic area.... also sharp pains in my back on the right hand side. its hurts alot. Maybe i have some new cysts or summot. Can think what else it could be xx

Anyway hope everyone is alright and we get some bfps soon. Takecare all xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Maybe it's your body trying to adjust to no Clomid or something Vicky??? xx


----------



## angelmatthew

mrphyemma said:


> Aww Caz I'm so sorry hun :hugs: Glad you are back in the saddle thought and here's to a sticky one this cycle my love.
> 
> TTC sorry about the BFN :hugs: I hope it is just a case of testing too soon x
> 
> Lisa your chart is looking fabulous. Hoping a BFP is coming your way soon.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing okay too x
> 
> 
> I had a temp drop this morning and a +opk so I reckon today may be O day for me :thumbup: x

good luck with O day x:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

VickyLou said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Caz i am so sorry for you loss..... Hope your alright and not in too much pain. xx
> 
> TTC sorry you got a neg but you no what they say its not over til the witch shows her face.... PMA sweety xxx
> 
> Loulou lets hope you have ov'd but just missed it.
> 
> Well im cd4 today, decided not to take the last round of clomid this month. Going to have a break. Although i feel like i have taken it as i feel like crap and sleeping loads.... Didint get up today til 5pm (lazy i no lol and i still cant keep my eyes open)
> Im not having af cramps either there more like stabbing pulling pains in my overies and across my pelvic area.... also sharp pains in my back on the right hand side. its hurts alot. Maybe i have some new cysts or summot. Can think what else it could be xx
> 
> Anyway hope everyone is alright and we get some bfps soon. Takecare all xxx

the pain isnt to much now hun it was bad last night when i lost it x x x


----------



## Britt11

Good luck with O day- Emma, whoop whoop!!
Caz- yeah to starting Clomid...I'm starting this evening as well, fx'd for a sticky hon
Vicky- good to see you, hope you feel better hon...our bodies are so strange

so just had a repeat u/s to rule out the cyst still being there on the right. Good news the cyst is gone bad news, I have a fibroid...they must have missed it on the last U/S. it sounds like its in my uterus...that cant be good, anyone know anything about them?

thx
hugs


----------



## caz & bob

Britt11 said:


> Good luck with O day- Emma, whoop whoop!!
> Caz- yeah to starting Clomid...I'm starting this evening as well, fx'd for a sticky hon
> Vicky- good to see you, hope you feel better hon...our bodies are so strange
> 
> so just had a repeat u/s to rule out the cyst still being there on the right. Good news the cyst is gone bad news, I have a fibroid...they must have missed it on the last U/S. it sounds like its in my uterus...that cant be good, anyone know anything about them?
> 
> thx
> hugs

fx for us hun i hope you get sorted x x x


----------



## angelmatthew

caz & bob said:


> VickyLou said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> 
> Caz i am so sorry for you loss..... Hope your alright and not in too much pain. xx
> 
> TTC sorry you got a neg but you no what they say its not over til the witch shows her face.... PMA sweety xxx
> 
> Loulou lets hope you have ov'd but just missed it.
> 
> Well im cd4 today, decided not to take the last round of clomid this month. Going to have a break. Although i feel like i have taken it as i feel like crap and sleeping loads.... Didint get up today til 5pm (lazy i no lol and i still cant keep my eyes open)
> Im not having af cramps either there more like stabbing pulling pains in my overies and across my pelvic area.... also sharp pains in my back on the right hand side. its hurts alot. Maybe i have some new cysts or summot. Can think what else it could be xx
> 
> Anyway hope everyone is alright and we get some bfps soon. Takecare all xxx
> 
> the pain isnt to much now hun it was bad last night when i lost it x x xClick to expand...



sorry for your loss but dont give up hope x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no Britt- sorry to hear that. I don't know anything about them, but I'm pretty sure someone on here will. If you get no response in here then I would post a new thread on the forum xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Britt - I have one....If this clomid doesnt work they said they will have to remove it. Only way to do it is to cut me open kinda like a c-section but worse. Do you know if it is bulging into the uterus or inside the wall? My fibroid is 2 cm big and I have already had it shaved down but it grew back......Find out what kind you have because it makes a big difference. Some dont affect your fertility and others do. So happens the one I have does affect fertility.


----------



## Britt11

Hey TTC, thx for replying- oh my gosh we seem to be having more and more in common. All I know is they missed it last month on u/s (so thinking it can't be that big) and I believe its inside my uterus or uterine wall...I'm thinking that's not so great for implantation- do u know? I guess I will find out more details on it when the doc calls me.
Oh my gosh hon, are they going to give u a few of cycles of Clomid before surgery? I really hope u don't have to get it done and get ur bfp soon!! That being said if removing the fibroids helps our fertility, I'm all for it!
Just at the lab for over an hour waiting to get my CD3 bloods done.aggh
Hugs to all you girls


----------



## DragonMummy

Hey, just dropping by to see if anyone has seen my egg? I seem to have lost it....


Caz am thinking of you love, you know where I am x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Britt - They have given me 3 cycles. I am on #2 now so next month will be it for me then....of to get cut open. Mine is bulging into the uterus, and they said it does impact implantation. From what I understand you can get PG but your chances are greatly reduced.


----------



## lisaf

DragonMummy said:


> Hey, just dropping by to see if anyone has seen my egg? I seem to have lost it.... x

:haha::rofl: Thanks for the laugh... if we don't laugh, we cry, right?


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: I FOUND IT!! Am baffled. Low every day on my cbfm, negative ics but I have THIS bad boy! Happy day....

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC00434.jpg


----------



## lisaf

I'm so tempted to get the CB digitals just to see the happy face! hehe


----------



## caz & bob

DragonMummy said:


> :rofl: I FOUND IT!! Am baffled. Low every day on my cbfm, negative ics but I have THIS bad boy! Happy day....
> 
> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC00434.jpg

glad you have got it hun xx xx:happydance: now you can get your :sex: in as much as you can catch the egg hun x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah dragon get offline and down to business ;)


----------



## DragonMummy

As if on cue, my right ovary has started absolutely killing me! And hence I think we have an explaination of delay.

My left side is the knackered side - it's twice the size of my right and riddled with cysts. So last month the corpus luteum was on my right ovary. Happy day. And when I first started gearing up to ov after finishing the clomid, my left side was twinging but then stopped. Then big blank of nothing. Now I have a :) and my right side is hurting. So clearly my body has decided that as that side isn't working we'll swap over! WOOP!


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> Britt - They have given me 3 cycles. I am on #2 now so next month will be it for me then....of to get cut open. Mine is bulging into the uterus, and they said it does impact implantation. From what I understand you can get PG but your chances are greatly reduced.

Yikes, thx TTC....but that does make sense...stupid fibroid- make room for baby!!
Good luck hon, I still have everything crossed for u. :) So just got off the phone with the Fertility clinic, so much going on- its over whelming. HSG and IUI booked for this cycle and they only want me to take 50mg Clomid and not double it... As well FYI girls, if you get your period before 3pm they count it as cycle day 1, if u get it after 3 it doesn't count- so I'm not starting clomid until tomorrow. 
Hugs,


----------



## DragonMummy

lisaf said:


> I'm so tempted to get the CB digitals just to see the happy face! hehe



I got sick of squinting at the 2 line ones trying to work out which one was darker than which!


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh ok thanks for that bit of information about the cycle times, I had no idea...I think then that I started my clomid a day early this month...ooppsss...well g/l with the IUI and let us know how things are going....

dragon - yeah to finding your egg, I figured it was under the couch or something ;)


----------



## lisaf

DragonMummy said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> I'm so tempted to get the CB digitals just to see the happy face! hehe
> 
> 
> 
> I got sick of squinting at the 2 line ones trying to work out which one was darker than which!Click to expand...

I kind of agree with that one. Last few cycles I've gotten a line that was so much darker I had to double check and make sure I wasn't getting my control and test lines mixed up. That was lucky though.
I'd go the digital route except the ones I'm using now are so much cheaper... plus the happy face/no happy face doesn't warn me if its getting darker etc... lol.


----------



## caz & bob

night girls have fun x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

lisaf said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> I'm so tempted to get the CB digitals just to see the happy face! hehe
> 
> 
> 
> I got sick of squinting at the 2 line ones trying to work out which one was darker than which!Click to expand...
> 
> I kind of agree with that one. Last few cycles I've gotten a line that was so much darker I had to double check and make sure I wasn't getting my control and test lines mixed up. That was lucky though.
> I'd go the digital route except the ones I'm using now are so much cheaper... plus the happy face/no happy face doesn't warn me if its getting darker etc... lol.Click to expand...



i use both. i use superdrug ones because their test line is really generous and is very obviously positive. only prob is that it isn't obviously negative! and i use the cb ones (lots cheaper on Amazon fyi) and a cbfm which is apparently on strike or has a jealous nature and doesn't want me to replace it with a baby.


----------



## lisaf

Hmm, if you get pregnant you'll stop feeding cbfm fresh sticks right? I think its self-preservation at this point... doesn't want to starve.


----------



## lisaf

has anyone tried the saliva thing? Any good results? If its as reliable as CM I might prefer it.. just a little more hygenic ;)


----------



## DragonMummy

i think the saliva ferning is a bit vague.... i knew a few people that tried it and gave up


----------



## DragonMummy

your avvy pic is beautiful btw Lisa


----------



## mrphyemma

DragonMummy said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> I'm so tempted to get the CB digitals just to see the happy face! hehe
> 
> 
> 
> I got sick of squinting at the 2 line ones trying to work out which one was darker than which!Click to expand...
> 
> I kind of agree with that one. Last few cycles I've gotten a line that was so much darker I had to double check and make sure I wasn't getting my control and test lines mixed up. That was lucky though.
> I'd go the digital route except the ones I'm using now are so much cheaper... plus the happy face/no happy face doesn't warn me if its getting darker etc... lol.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i use both. i use superdrug ones because their test line is really generous and is very obviously positive. only prob is that it isn't obviously negative! and i use the cb ones (lots cheaper on Amazon fyi) and a cbfm which is apparently on strike or has a jealous nature and doesn't want me to replace it with a baby.Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## mrphyemma

Britt11 said:


> Good luck with O day- Emma, whoop whoop!!
> Caz- yeah to starting Clomid...I'm starting this evening as well, fx'd for a sticky hon
> Vicky- good to see you, hope you feel better hon...our bodies are so strange
> 
> so just had a repeat u/s to rule out the cyst still being there on the right. Good news the cyst is gone bad news, I have a fibroid...they must have missed it on the last U/S. it sounds like its in my uterus...that cant be good, anyone know anything about them?
> 
> thx
> hugs

I also have a small fibroid. It was 14mm at my first scan in December and I will hopefully find out if it has grown or not when I get my second scan results in July. They said it wasn't anything to worry about due to its size and location. I think mine is on the anterior wall of my uterus.


----------



## DragonMummy

maybe the fibroids have the same mental attitude as my cbfm? green eyed monsters....


----------



## mrphyemma

Yeah if nothing else I can grow a fibroid ;) xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

you and me mrphy.....hahahaha...we are great fibroid growers


----------



## DragonMummy

Well you have grown three babies and only one fibroid so I reckon you're in with a good chance Murph! The odds are in your favour!


----------



## babyloulou

Yay on the smiley face Dragon Mummy!! :hugs: Please can you get your ovaries to have a word with mine! CD21 here and still nothing!! :wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

oh bloody hell Louloubell your ovaries are stingy buggers aren't they? Well don't rely on ic's or cbfm's to tell you when you are ovulating because THEY LIE!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Well the I.Cs were nearly positive for about 6 days but never quite got there- never had that before- usually they are pretty faint until the day of my positive. They have gone blank today though- nothing on them at all! 

I have in the last hour or so got sharp pains in my lower right side- not reading too much into it though because my left side was hurting all last week! 

Hope you catch your egg love xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

thats the pattern i folowed - got nearly there on ic's with ov pains then it stopped and went. then they started getting lines again. ov pains on the other side then a smiley. x


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies still no ovulation here just half dark second lines might it be possibly that my body is attempting to sort itself out ... 3 failed cycles of clomid and 1 failed cycle of soy what next ... well the plan is leave it i am refusin g to push my body anymore and just let it do as it wishes to xx


----------



## babyloulou

I'll keep my fingers crossed then that I'm just mirroring you then Dragonmummy! Let's hope our ovaries are giving it another go!!


----------



## babyloulou

Isn't Soy supposed to take a couple of cycles to get going Kirst? Or am I thinkingbof something else??? X


----------



## DragonMummy

think youre right about the soy, lou


as for the eggies,hopefully your eggs are following mine out like little loyal puppies.... metaphorically speaking obv otherwise far too weird....


----------



## xkissyx

possibly yer ... i'll just leave mys ovaries to it and if it is simply a hormone imbalance they'll balance out soon enough, i just don't want to push my body 2 far also got the upcoming appoinment with fs ...

here's todays opk ...
 



Attached Files:







Photo0512A.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DragonMummy

my ic's look like that today but my superdrug and cb ones are both positive. I don't like the dark green ic's, the lighter green ones are better.


----------



## xkissyx

i agree i got these blue ones off a different ebayer they were very cheap tho only £6.95 for 50 but they have given me better lines than the one step tests .... i just hope it evetually turns possitive .. it's been this colour for about a week now xx


----------



## Simi78

Hello Ladies!!! I havent been here for a likkle while...
I am still struggling with ov and still bleeding (day 12) Im really fed up i am totally lost...
I am thinking about trying Chaste Berries or Fertilaid, anyone got any advice for me on these? i need to start ov somehow...and coz my bleeding is every 2 weeks...it seems that i dont ov at all, i used the sticks and never saw anymore than once a very faint line...and when i was on clomid last month nothing happened...so back to the drawing board...
I have my pre assessment for my Hystoroscopy and burning of my cervical erosion tomorrow, that should be fun! I guess i need to get all this out of the way 1st then look at ways of ov and regulating my periods...aswell as losing weight...GREAT! lol

I hope all you ladies are well and good luck on getting your BFP's!!! 
Love to you all x


----------



## caz & bob

i get the dark green ics off babymad there 4.00 pound for 20 they give me a good reading all the time x x x


----------



## xkissyx

how are we today ladies? ...

i did an opk this morning and it's darker than yesterdays i'm really hoping it keeps getting darker and turns into a possitive xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

simi - good luck with the surgery tomorrow, I have had the hysterscopy for a fibroid and it wasnt to bad...the burning part I am not to familiar with. Good thing is you will go to sleep and then wake up and all will be ok. Then on to the bigger matters.....

Kissy - that is great news! fxed for a nice dark line....

as for me......not such good news...huge temp dip so I think AF will be here tomorrow. Well I have one more month of trying, then they want me to come in and have fibroid surgery. I do have one that is bulging into my uterus. The dr said he has seen many people get pg with them but it seems to be the only thing that is hindering me. I guess they figure it stops the egg from implanting. I am not looking forward to this at all!!!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Och! finally someone to talk to TTC! I am at work, tired and bored bloody stupid! Im trying to sleep at my desk but cant hahaha

Sorry to hear about the temp dip..........Hope its just a naughty random and you're still hiding a bfp from me xxx

My mum had fibroids with me.........I think most of our familys woman have ttc issues! Bloody pain in the arse isnt it??? xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ollie- yeah they are....I have the type that only 5% of women have....great huh....it is inside the uterus...most women have them on the outside of the uterus and it doesn impact their fertility. I really thought after having such a amazing looking chart that I wuold get my BFP, but this is what my body does....so I am pretty sure af will be here tomorrow. To make matters worse this clomid has made my LP longer.....UGH...that is all I need...more waiting. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Rudeollie

:hugs:Awwww TTC :hugs: Im sure that the op will get things going for you. Im not sure what my mum had done as it was about 30 odd years ago but whatever it was she got me............Im sure you'll be just as lucky hehehe xxx

Im shattered today. I can barely keep my eyes open at my desk!

I need something sweet but have only got fruit Bla! Want choccy or a biscuit!

Hows the weather doing over there? We're about to get a huge rain storm x


----------



## ttcbaby117

weather is beautiful here...of course I am not in the mood to be out there....but I must go and get some work done....nice breeze and about 80 degrees F. I would love to be in some rain right now...would give me an excuse to stay in bed and watch movies.


----------



## caz & bob

it raining her ollie good luck to everyone in tww or about to got to tww fx for you girls x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey caz- how are you doing today hun? Did you start our clomid last night?


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> hey caz- how are you doing today hun? Did you start our clomid last night?

ok now hun ye started it last night took it at 8.30pm how are you have you tested x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

nope no need to test....my temp dipped this morning so I think AF will start tomorrow...so we will be around teh same time again next month.


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> nope no need to test....my temp dipped this morning so I think AF will start tomorrow...so we will be around teh same time again next month.

aw ye hun fx for us both we get sticky ones x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I have my fingers crossed for you both too......

Im sorry Caz, but Im certain that you will get a super sticky one very very soon xxx

TTC - I want to be in bed right now watching tv. DH's working away tonight so I am going to go home, get into bed and watch True Blood. Sleep then get some tea and go back to bed xxx


----------



## caz & bob

it ok hun its just life isnt it you have to get on wih it i supose hope i get my sticky next month x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh I love true blood....the new season is set to start here in June, I cant wait...I am hoping I will be getting a BFP then and watch true blood all at the same time...hahahahha


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> nope no need to test....my temp dipped this morning so I think AF will start tomorrow...so we will be around teh same time again next month.

ahh hon, sorry to hear that
You and I and Caz are getting sticky BFPs all around next cycle!!
I am anxiously waiting to hear from the clinic about my u/s...I know my doc is away all this month but perhaps another doc at the clinic will read it.
Start my first dose of Clomid this afternoon

:hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Thats a very brave way to be honey xxx

I know after my mc last year the only way I could think of it was that there was a reason it hadnt stuck you know??? Something must have been wrong with little one xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

TTC is that season 2 or 3???? Ive got about 2 eps left of Season 2 and Im biting my nails off in anticipation hahahah

Are you Bill or Eric????? Im luvin Eric is season 2 hubba hubba Hmmmmmmmm xxxx


----------



## Simi78

TTCbaby thanks hun, im not having the surgery done tomorrow just the pre assessment, they will give me the horrid details of what they will do with me lol. Your lucky enjoying the weather there, its so dull and nasty here...cold!

Hi Ollie, how are you? Im having trouble staying a awake today too, keep wanting to have a quick nap at my desk but its not happening lol 
Hey I LOVVVEEE True blood too...i started reading the books 1st then started watching the series, the books are wicked!

Hi Caz how are you getting on?

Hey i have my fingers crossed for you all for some great BFP's! 
xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh Ok simi - well fingers crossed they wont have to do anything toe evasive.

olli - it will be the start of season 3....i am ALLLLLL ERRRIIICCCCC


----------



## Rudeollie

Simi isnt it horrid??? Its making me get really antsy now hahaha I need sleep!

Och TTC I wanna watch season 3!!!!!!!!

OMG when Eric had his hair done, I swear I wanted to jump into the tv and do bad stuff to him hahaha xxx


----------



## angelmatthew

feeling a little sad today and not sure why?


----------



## angelmatthew

caz & bob said:


> it ok hun its just life isnt it you have to get on wih it i supose hope i get my sticky next month x x x


hi caz, hope your feeling ok today :hugs:


----------



## angelmatthew

Britt11 said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> nope no need to test....my temp dipped this morning so I think AF will start tomorrow...so we will be around teh same time again next month.
> 
> ahh hon, sorry to hear that
> You and I and Caz are getting sticky BFPs all around next cycle!!
> I am anxiously waiting to hear from the clinic about my u/s...I know my doc is away all this month but perhaps another doc at the clinic will read it.
> Start my first dose of Clomid this afternoon
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...


good luck on your first cycle :baby:


----------



## keepsmiling

hello ladied, how r we all?
well iv just got bak from fs, and gutted is an understatement
i cnt have any more help til i lose 2 stone!!!!
he wnt give me clomid cos he says its a waste of time if my bmi is over 28
im so dwn rite now
but we compromised and fs said if i can get bmi down to 29 he wil c me again, im sooo upset
but on a good note, i asked bout hubbys sa and he said it was perfect:) xx


----------



## angelmatthew

keepsmiling said:


> hello ladied, how r we all?
> well iv just got bak from fs, and gutted is an understatement
> i cnt have any more help til i lose 2 stone!!!!
> he wnt give me clomid cos he says its a waste of time if my bmi is over 28
> im so dwn rite now
> but we compromised and fs said if i can get bmi down to 29 he wil c me again, im sooo upset
> but on a good note, i asked bout hubbys sa and he said it was perfect:) xx

sorry to hear that you cant start yet, just try to be posative ...


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww honey Im sorry your FS is so strict! Its horrid xxx BUT great news on your hubbys SA! Half the battles won there you know xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

well iv been goggling lol and to get my bmi to 29 i need to weigh12 8-9 i now weight ......................... 13.8, 
just so vry1 nos n can tel me off if i cheat lol
i did say to hubby this morning tht i wouldnt go on clomid until i got my bmi under 30 anyway so im not that upset, just shocked!!
xxx


----------



## angelmatthew

keepsmiling said:


> well iv been goggling lol and to get my bmi to 29 i need to weigh12 8-9 i now weight ......................... 13.8,
> just so vry1 nos n can tel me off if i cheat lol
> i did say to hubby this morning tht i wouldnt go on clomid until i got my bmi under 30 anyway so im not that upset, just shocked!!
> xxx

green tea is good and helps speed up your metabolism and you can get it in a capsuel at holland and barret is you don't like the tase x :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

And the green tea helped me with CM so its a bonus all round I think!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## angelmatthew

Rudeollie said:


> And the green tea helped me with CM so its a bonus all round I think!!!!!!! xxx

may seam like a silly question but what is cm? and do you know if you can have green tea whilst on clomid?


----------



## keepsmiling

is it relly, ohh i never new that, iv started weight watcers and lose 5lb in my 1st week so hopefully i can keep goin, im goin to ring fs when im a few lbs off cos it could take ages to get an appointment
xx


----------



## keepsmiling

cervix mucus xx


----------



## angelmatthew

keepsmiling said:


> cervix mucus xx

thanks now i see it was a silly question


----------



## Rudeollie

Cervial Mucas - The stuff that helps the boys get up there to the egg! xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

i wonder how long it takes ma to lose the weight then, iv out a ticker up so u can c my prpogress lol xx


----------



## Simi78

keepsmiling said:


> hello ladied, how r we all?
> well iv just got bak from fs, and gutted is an understatement
> i cnt have any more help til i lose 2 stone!!!!
> he wnt give me clomid cos he says its a waste of time if my bmi is over 28
> im so dwn rite now
> but we compromised and fs said if i can get bmi down to 29 he wil c me again, im sooo upset
> but on a good note, i asked bout hubbys sa and he said it was perfect:) xx

Aww Keepsmiling i know exactly how you feel, that same thing happened to me....only difference is he told me that i have a cervical erosion and need to have surgery for that and some tissue in my womb..
But we were told unless i lose weight we cant have any more treatment and if we do then we have to pay for it privately...felt really down last week too...
try talking to dh too it may help xx


----------



## Simi78

Rudeollie said:


> Simi isnt it horrid??? Its making me get really antsy now hahaha I need sleep!
> 
> Och TTC I wanna watch season 3!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG when Eric had his hair done, I swear I wanted to jump into the tv and do bad stuff to him hahaha xxx

Yes sure is...been counting down the day since i got here at 9am!! lol
OMG haha thats so funny...but i TOTALLY agree...he is soooo nice...def cheers me up!!!
When is the next season on? xxx


----------



## Simi78

Rudeollie said:


> And the green tea helped me with CM so its a bonus all round I think!!!!!!! xxx

Is there a decaf version at all? xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh I know....I have been waiting for season 3 since last year!!!!!! ERIC is absolutely gorgeous!!!! I am also a Tudor fan...do you guys watch that also?

Simi - yes there is a decaf version...that is what I drink...but I dont know if they have decaf in capsule form.


----------



## Simi78

ttcbaby117 said:


> Oh I know....I have been waiting for season 3 since last year!!!!!! ERIC is absolutely gorgeous!!!! I am also a Tudor fan...do you guys watch that also?
> 
> Simi - yes there is a decaf version...that is what I drink...but I dont know if they have decaf in capsule form.

Thanks hunee, i will try that...i used to drink the green tea and jasmine which was lovely but the caffine in made me feel werid...
Whats Tudor? xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

its a tv show on HBO....


----------



## keepsmiling

hiya simi, wot happened??
did u lose the weight? did u have to pay,, im goin 4 a run later on lol start as i mean to go on xxx


----------



## lisaf

angelmatthew said:


> feeling a little sad today and not sure why?

Hey, just wanted to tell you that I always seem to feel sad during the 2nd week of my Clomid cycles. Took me a few cycles to realize it was the Clomid doing it. I don't know if thats what may be going on with you but it was a relief for me to know that it might be purely chemical and that it would pass in a week or so.


TTC - I am going to be stubborn and still not give up hope for you darn it. I have just never seen a more promising chart and its just not possible that AF is coming, lol. I really hope not anyway... Not telling you how you should feel about it, I'm just very bummed for you and in denial... and hey, there's still a chance.


----------



## lisaf

That BMI thing is really frustrating. I don't even want to admit what my BMI is... suffice it to say I'd have to lose a LOT of weight to qualify.
Supposedly there are studies that Clomid is less effective on women who have high BMIs... so on the one hand, you don't want to waste Clomid cycles with less than optimal chances. But on the other hand, it worked perfect for me as far as making me ovulate and I'm way over the BMI limit.
Weighing less will at least mean a healthier pregnancy, right? 

Sorry, none of that really helps, does it? :( I would not be happy if I had to wait to lose weight that I've been trying to lose for years now. If my wedding didn't motivate me enough, I don't think anything would.


----------



## keepsmiling

i lost a stone 4 my wedding, iv just lost 5lb lst week
well i think losing the 5lb did something cos i just got a pos opk!!!! wooohooo xx


----------



## lisaf

YAY!!! now go get busy! Lol!


----------



## lisaf

Oh, and I'm still obsessing here. My chart hasn't gone up again since that huge spike which is disappointing but its also just a very weird chart for me and unlike all my other charts... BFN this morning. Cramping is still there... just a feeling of tightness... like there is something solid in there if that makes sense. I am still afraid I'm making this up somehow.

I've been breaking out a little which is NOT a usual PMS symptom for me.
Also, boobs are not hurting at ALL and they've hurt every single Clomid cycle by this time.
I'll be calling the doctor for the results of my progesterone check this afternoon.. hoping its at least as high as a non-medicated cycle would be.


----------



## keepsmiling

hiya lisa.. just a quick question,, how did u get clomid id u sed uv got a high bmi?? lol
i cnt bleive it
iv never ever got a pos opk at all b4, iv been gettin amlost positives for 3 or 4 days now, but i got a def pos on ic boots brand and clearblue digital
iv been gettin pains aswell,
i cnt belive it, im sooo happy,,
just told hubby to get home asap lol!!
how many days do i need to bd for, we did it sun nite, mon nite??
how many more??
xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks lisaf - remember any chart that is different is good...I know what you mean about my chart, I just cant believe how wonderful it looked...Oh well.


----------



## lisaf

keepsmiling -
I'm in the US... my doctor gave it to me with minimal screening for thyroid issues etc.. I guess here they only withhold Clomid if you are not healthy and my lab results were all great even for cholesterol etc... maybe thats why? I'm paying for everything 100% out of pocket since my insurance won't cover a dime of infertility-related testing/treatment. I've had very little monitoring with my Clomid because I can't afford it.

My friend almost got put on hold for TTC altogether depending on how some of her lab results came in. If she had any issues at all they were going to tell her to wait and try to lose some weight. She is not nearly as big as me though and her results were fine. She went on to get pregnant a few months/cycles after that.


----------



## lisaf

ttcbaby117 said:


> thanks lisaf - remember any chart that is different is good...I know what you mean about my chart, I just cant believe how wonderful it looked...Oh well.

I'm still in denial in your case ;)

You're right though that any difference is good. I'm trying to tell myself that even if my chart is not indicating pregnancy, maybe its a sign that everything is working better this cycle... that maybe I won't be spotting in a few days, maybe the acupuncture is helping etc. And with all this working, maybe it will only be another cycle or two.


----------



## mrphyemma

Kelly I was given clomid and my BMI is 33.7. The fs never even mentioned my weight. It must be different for different doctors. Good Luck losing the weight honey x


----------



## ttcbaby117

lisa, I think you might just be right!

I forgot to tell you guys...last night I had the most vivid dream that i was giving birth...I had my dh and mom int he room with me....I gave birth to this beautiful baby boy....He was gorgeous. Dh took me home and then I got online to tell you guys about the birth....While I was on my laptop I had him laying on my chest. Did I say how gorgeous he was.....


----------



## angelmatthew

ttcbaby117 said:


> lisa, I think you might just be right!
> 
> I forgot to tell you guys...last night I had the most vivid dream that i was giving birth...I had my dh and mom int he room with me....I gave birth to this beautiful baby boy....He was gorgeous. Dh took me home and then I got online to tell you guys about the birth....While I was on my laptop I had him laying on my chest. Did I say how gorgeous he was.....

hope that dream comes true..., lots of baby dust for you **********


----------



## lisaf

ttc - Of course even if this cycle is better with no spotting, the days where I'm not spotting will be making me go crazy with hope....


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah, I can understand that...I have done that for the last 10 days over all the new stuff that was happening to me.


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:


> hiya lisa.. just a quick question,, how did u get clomid id u sed uv got a high bmi?? lol
> i cnt bleive it
> iv never ever got a pos opk at all b4, iv been gettin amlost positives for 3 or 4 days now, but i got a def pos on ic boots brand and clearblue digital
> iv been gettin pains aswell,
> i cnt belive it, im sooo happy,,
> just told hubby to get home asap lol!!
> how many days do i need to bd for, we did it sun nite, mon nite??
> how many more??
> xx

you should do it ever other day are everyday till you get a + if you get a + you should do it then and the day after so you will be coverd then hun fx for you xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> lisa, I think you might just be right!
> 
> I forgot to tell you guys...last night I had the most vivid dream that i was giving birth...I had my dh and mom int he room with me....I gave birth to this beautiful baby boy....He was gorgeous. Dh took me home and then I got online to tell you guys about the birth....While I was on my laptop I had him laying on my chest. Did I say how gorgeous he was.....

aw hun that might true that hun they say some dreams come true x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Congrats on the positive opk- sorry your FS was so stingy!! Good luck for catching that egg! Xxx

Glad yours has got darker too Kissy! Have u done another since? 

As for me still no positive but I had bad ovary pains last night in bed which convinced OH he was right that one of the nearly opks on Sunday was actually positive. He was all like "you're ovulating! Quick get your kit off"!!! Guess I'll have to wait for the temps to prove him right or wrong!! I'm not holding my breath....


----------



## caz & bob

Simi78 said:


> TTCbaby thanks hun, im not having the surgery done tomorrow just the pre assessment, they will give me the horrid details of what they will do with me lol. Your lucky enjoying the weather there, its so dull and nasty here...cold!
> 
> Hi Ollie, how are you? Im having trouble staying a awake today too, keep wanting to have a quick nap at my desk but its not happening lol
> Hey I LOVVVEEE True blood too...i started reading the books 1st then started watching the series, the books are wicked!
> 
> Hi Caz how are you getting on?
> 
> Hey i have my fingers crossed for you all for some great BFP's!
> xx

ok hun now im stopping bleeding now x xx


----------



## caz & bob

angelmatthew said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> it ok hun its just life isnt it you have to get on wih it i supose hope i get my sticky next month x x x
> 
> 
> hi caz, hope your feeling ok today :hugs:Click to expand...

ye i am now x xx


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, 

How are we all? Just trying to catch up with all your posts after my jollies!

Fingers crossed for you babyloulou hope you got ya kit off lol

I am really confused this month my OH has banned me from using OPKS as he says I am forever worrying so we are going down the relaxed route this month! but it's my first month of Clomid so I don't know when I am going to OV, the signs are really confusing as it's all new so I am worring even more.

I always always get a smiley face on day 14. I have had loads and loads of CM since day 5 had really bad cramps on Sunday day 12 my boobs are massive and I am sooo horny! my OH is loving it! Had a bad head today which I normally get around OV.

Can you ladies help? What day did you OV prior to Clomid and what date do you OV now?

What is everyone up to this evening? anything exciting? 

x


----------



## moonmama

Hi all!
Just wanted to tell everyone how stupid I am!:dohh: I've just had one of those Jenny Renny predictions and its really depressed me! Here it is:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins in September. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD is referenced the 23rd of June and his birth shows the 31st of May 2011.
Jennifer


Well for a start thats ages away- and secondly due to recurrent miscarriages I've had that means if I get pregnant before I'm going to convince myself its doomed again because she said I wont get pregnant til Oct!! Why did I do it? Someone give me a slap - please?! 
xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

*WHACK!*



Evening all. How is everyone?


----------



## keepsmiling

my pos opk, woohoo xx


----------



## keepsmiling

heres the digi xx


----------



## lisaf

hehe, are you in the POAS addict thread keepsmiling?


----------



## DragonMummy

YAY - KS we're ov buddies!


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:


> View attachment 81829
> 
> 
> heres the digi xx

yay hun get the :sex::sex: in hun x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

wooo dm, will we be testing buddies too??/
i think i have become a poas addict, iv peed on over 20 this cycle,,, and its my 1st cycle doing them,,, blimey xx


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah we will! I am a poas addict too so we will prob be responsible for a worldwide shortage..... you should see how many hpt's i did last cycle. Although to be fair I had good reason on that occasion!


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh i remeber:(. this cycle WILL


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh i rember,, this cycle will be different,, how many dpo wil u start testing?
i thought may 23rd was my testing date but may have to wait bit longer now,,,,, xx


----------



## DragonMummy

shan't bother til late - didn't get a bfp til after af was due anyway.

just tested opks - digi is neg and superdrug is positive. Sigh....


----------



## keepsmiling

wot now ur opks n neg and pos? or do u mean u use opks instead of preg tests?
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

the former - but i think the sd opks are more sensitive as they were positive on Saturday. Hopefully a temp surge tomorrow.


----------



## caz & bob

DragonMummy said:


> yeah we will! I am a poas addict too so we will prob be responsible for a worldwide shortage..... you should see how many hpt's i did last cycle. Although to be fair I had good reason on that occasion!

aw ye you did hunnie x x x:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

which do u go by dm, i got pos on all 3 today,,,,ic, boots and cb digi xx


----------



## DragonMummy

am just gonna go by a temp surge when i get one, assuming i DO get one! opk's just tell me when to bd. x


----------



## keepsmiling

wot do u mean?? im not temping, so wot shud i do?
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

just opk every day - ov is the last day you get a positive x


----------



## caz & bob

so you will ovulat 12 to 36 hours after a + x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

so even tho id got a pos i need to keep testing til the line goes,
i think ill keep using my ics
im soo worrited that im not actually ovulating tho cos some ppl get a pos opk but dnt actully ovualte dnt thye?
x


----------



## caz & bob

if you have a + then you are ok them pic look like you have to me x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh rite, mayne i need to stop wprryin,this is my 1st even pos opk iv dun em in the past but never had any luck, iv lost half a stone in the past 2 weeks so mybe thats given me a kick start, xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw great hun i was 12 and then went down to 11 and half and went back up to 12 ha it will be because you have lost some hun i would get all our :sex: in now x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh i plan on draggin hubby to bed verry shortly!!! 
iv even got conciev plus this month tooo lol
xx


----------



## caz & bob

ho well i will see a bfp off ou hun this month fx for you and dm and all the rest in tww x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

thanks,, if i go top the docs and ask 4 bloods to check ovulation, can thy do it?
xx


----------



## xkissyx

hi lou hun how are ya today ... fingers crossed your OH is right ....

as for me this mornings was darker but the 2 i have done since have been a touch lighter so will see what tomz brings xx


----------



## babyloulou

Same here kirstie- I get ones that are nearly there- had another since I last posted- then blank again! :-(


----------



## caz & bob

ks they might do hun i have just been looking at some mulitvitamins i think i need some because i only take folic acid so im going to get some for this month x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

or do u think i shud just accpet i have and stopped worrying, xx


----------



## keepsmiling

do a y of u ladies get pos opk but not actully ov xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Kelly I would ask for a 7dpo progesterone test love to put your mind at rest. 

Well I should hopefully be entering my first clomid 2ww tomorrow :) x


----------



## keepsmiling

can i just ring n ask or wil i need to c my gp? wot do i need to say? can i go tomo if theres an appoimtnt xx


----------



## mrphyemma

It's possible to have a positive OPK without ovulating. The OPK does not test for ovulation, but for the LH hormone, which usually precedes ovulation and which stimulates the egg to ovulate. A positive OPK without ovulation can happen under the following circumstances:

1. LUFS (luteinized unruptured follicle sydrome) where there is a surge in LH but no egg is released.
2. Premature ovarian failure
3. Menopause


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:


> do a y of u ladies get pos opk but not actully ov xx

i alwas get + opks hun i have no probulem with them just try and relax its much easier hun x x x:hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

I would see your gp and if he agrees he will give you a blood work form to take with you on the day you will be 7dpo love x


----------



## keepsmiling

well iv never ever had a pos opk b4? gotta b a good thing, lol xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

well enjoy your tww mrphy...congrats on oving!


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:


> well iv never ever had a pos opk b4? gotta b a good thing, lol xx

well ye hun get :sex: xx xx


----------



## caz & bob

night girls x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

well i better get to bed then haha, i think ill leave it this month, and just go by the pains iv been having in my left overy and the pos opk, and jjut say i have !! lol xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

night caz xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Night Caz x

Thanks ttc although I aren't counting my chickens until I get my Cd21 bloods back xx


----------



## DragonMummy

KS just go with it. I reckon it's a good sign - those are beautiful opk's!


----------



## babyloulou

How you feeling Ellen? X


----------



## lisaf

Ugh... I just got my progesterone level results.
Only 8.8 (US... so I think thats 17.6 UK...?) Better than last time. This time it was done at 8dpo so perhaps it was almost 10 at 7dpo.. who knows. I agree with my doc that I'm ovulating.. there's just no way I'm not. But they like to see a 10 natural and a 15 with Clomid.

He wont put me on progesterone supplements unless I get a positive pregnancy test. He thinks that by unless I'm pregnant, I will be hurting my own ability to make progesterone by supplementing it.
I'll be on a Clomid break anyway so we'll see what happens without it and I may be heading off to the RE before I go back on Clomid.

Trying not to get too worked up over that low number... just one more mystery of what the heck my body is doing.


----------



## xkissyx

least your ovulating lisa ... my progesterone levels have never gotten any higher than 2.2 xx


----------



## Wait & Hope

hello ladies :hi: can I join you in clomid club please? starting my first cycle today (CD2)[-o&lt; xxx


----------



## Britt11

Wait & Hope said:


> hello ladies :hi: can I join you in clomid club please? starting my first cycle today (CD2)[-o&lt; xxx

welcome!! These girls are wonderful, I just joined last cycle and I took my first dose of Clomid this cycle today (2nd round taking it)
I saw your siggy, must so frustrating when all the tests come back normal?

TTC- how are you doing hon? I meant to ask you what dosage of Clomid are you taking?
My docs are keeping me on 50mg since my # was 53.4 on CD21 (that is US numbers would be double in the UK)

Emma- good luck hon with your 21day bloods

Lisaf- your chart looks wonderful hon, hopefully you had a good O this cycle :hugs:

I went for my "CD3 bloods" yesterday but technically it was CD2 b/c my period started so late in the day...

I have my HSG on Monday...yuck, heard it hurts...

:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

xkissyx said:


> least your ovulating lisa ... my progesterone levels have never gotten any higher than 2.2 xx

You're right, lol... I didn't think of it that way. I almost think it would be kinder to not ovulate than to get my hopes up over nothing... almost though, I know its worse not to ovulate at all.... :hugs: here's to wishing that you finally pop and egg and catch it on the first try.

I've read that low progesterone can be caused by lack of exercise, being overweight etc... so maybe thats my issue... great,huh? It all goes back to weight.

This low progesterone level has killed a lot of my hope for this cycle. I can just hope the spotting stays away and things show that they're improving.

I may be joining you in the non-ovulation thing after this cycle. I just don't see how I'll ovulate on my own if my stimulated rounds have such low progesterone. My friend here in the states just had her levels checked and got a 15.5 on a natural cycle... really bums me out that my levels are so puny.


----------



## babyloulou

I'm with you Lisa. I never ovulate on my own and the two cycles I managed it on Clomid my levels were not great! Now it appears to have stopped working again! TTCing is a load of crap!!!!!


----------



## yomo

Britt11 said:


> Wait & Hope said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies :hi: can I join you in clomid club please? starting my first cycle today (CD2)[-o&lt; xxx
> 
> welcome!! These girls are wonderful, I just joined last cycle and I took my first dose of Clomid this cycle today (2nd round taking it)
> I saw your siggy, must so frustrating when all the tests come back normal?
> 
> TTC- how are you doing hon? I meant to ask you what dosage of Clomid are you taking?
> My docs are keeping me on 50mg since my # was 53.4 on CD21 (that is US numbers would be double in the UK)
> 
> Emma- good luck hon with your 21day bloods
> 
> Lisaf- your chart looks wonderful hon, hopefully you had a good O this cycle :hugs:
> 
> I went for my "CD3 bloods" yesterday but technically it was CD2 b/c my period started so late in the day...
> 
> I have my HSG on Monday...yuck, heard it hurts...
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi, Don't worry about the HSG you shall be fine, take some painkillers before hand. I never felt a thing. x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Girls! Lots of ov action starting on here isnt there! Good luck to all xxx

Lou Im doing ok, felt rubbish last night tho. And Dh was away for work so was very sorry for myself hahaha Bambino was makin me feel sooo sick, but i still wasnt so that was a bonus!

Hows you??

Welcome wait and hope! xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Wait & Hope.....Welcome to the clomid club, I am new here too and on Cd15 of my first clomid cycle. I hope your stay is short and sweet xx

Britt11....Don't worry about the HSG. I had a horrendous time at my first attempt but it turns out the butcher who performed it didn't know my ass from my elbow and when I went to a different hospital for it repeated I was shocked how quick and simple the procedure was actually meant to be. I felt the slightest of cramping when the dye went in and then it was over.

lisaf...I don't understand US progesterone levels. I had 7dpo tests done over 3 cycles and they came back as 24,25 and 27. In the UK they look for a figure over 30 to confirm ovulation so it was debatable whether I am ovulating or not. I hope that BFP is just around the corner for you honey x

babyloulou...Have you had a Cd21 test done this cycle?

I'm a bit down in the dumps this morning as I was expecting a significant temp rise to confirm ovulation and didn't get it. My overly-analytical and pessimistic mind is now on overtime thinking the clomid isn't working for me. :(


----------



## babyloulou

Welcome Wait & Hope! Hope you're stay is a short one (in the nicest possible way!) xx

Britt- don't worry about the HSG- it's not too bad. It just feels like terrible period pain- but only lasts a minute or two. Take a couple of Ibuprofens before you go- and take a sanitary pad with you (the dye leaks out for ages after!:blush:)

emma & Ellen- yes I had a CD21 test on Monday. I *think* I may have ovulated on Monday itself though! I think OH might have been right. He was sure one of my OPK tests on Saturday night was positive. I didn't think it was. Then I had ov pains on Monday night in bed. Temp went up yesterday- and then higher again this morning!!! So he maybe right! I'll see what tomorrow's temp brings!

One question though - does anyone know how much alcohol can affect temps? I know it can but not sure how much? I had an indian and a bottle of white last night! My temp is higher this morning than it ever has been! Is that the wine do you think? Surely with how high it is though it would still be high-ish without the wine????

Morning everyone else xxx


----------



## babyloulou

p.s:- Emma- what cycle day do you think you ovulated? On my first cycle my temp went up the day after ov- but on the second and third it took 2-3 days to go up after ov. So don't panic if this is just the day after xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Alcohol does affect the temps babyloulou. If I have a drink one night my temp is always quite a bit higher the next day. I'm sure you would have still been in for a good high temp today though looking at your chart so don't worry. It does seem as though you have ovulated doesn't it, but I guess the Cd21 tests won't show it if you ovulated the same day? Its all so damned complicated isn't it :)
Good to hear my temp may still go up then. I think I may have ovulated yesterday. My ovaries are certainly a lot quieter today ;) x


----------



## DragonMummy

Lou my temp is always mega high after I've had a sesh! Doesn't happen often though....


No temp surge for me today. Am feeling a bit baffled by my opk's actually, only one + on a digi but a million bloody + on superdrugs... Am just going to keep hubby on the case til I get a surge. That could be a while...


----------



## keepsmiling

i got a pos on didi and boots and ic but theyve got lighter today so dies that look good like i have ovualtedd xx


----------



## DragonMummy

keepsmiling said:


> i got a pos on didi and boots and ic but theyve got lighter today so dies that look good like i have ovualtedd xx

YAY!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

r thy supposed to stay pos 4 a few days or not
x


----------



## DragonMummy

I think youre supposed to get 2 days of pos then neg but one day isn't unheard of. x


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how is eveyone only spotting today my temp has gone up think its the clomid hope&wait welcome hun x x x


----------



## babyloulou

keepsmiling- I get far less than that. My 3 cycles where i had a proper positive- they were really good ones too- lots darker than the control line- but they only lasted a couple of hours!! They were negative a couple of hours before and after! My surge is so short it is very easy to miss it! But then some people get it for a whole day and some for about 5 days!!! Crazy!!


----------



## babyloulou

I guess I should not read anything into todays temp then after all your replies- didn't realise it would affect it enough to make it THAT high!! I guess I'll have to see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Lou - Maybe your OH's been taking the FF course like my hubby did hahahah xxx

Hi Caz honey xxx Glad the bleeding is almost gone xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I think I'm just being too hopeful to be honest Ellen! I didn't even get a positive OPK for gods sake! 

I have been having mild cramps in my cervix all morning today though- never had them before!


----------



## caz & bob

loulou what dpo are you hun x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I don't know Caz. I never got a positive opk- but I had ov pains on Monday night (after a nearly positive OPK on Saturday night)- OH was sure I ovulated on Monday as he thought the opk was positive. Temps have gone up yesterday and today (but had some wine last night so not sure if it's that) xx


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> I don't know Caz. I never got a positive opk- but I had ov pains on Monday night (after a nearly positive OPK on Saturday night)- OH was sure I ovulated on Monday as he thought the opk was positive. Temps have gone up yesterday and today (but had some wine last night so not sure if it's that) xx

i think yo may ahve ovulated then hunx x x


----------



## DragonMummy

woop we have another smiley! Guess it's happening, just have to be patient.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wait & Hope.....Welcome to the clomid club, I am about to start cycle 3 if my dman af will ever show up....

Britt - It is very quick and easy...these ladies are right...have a sanitary napkin and take some sort of pain killer...my dr actually prescribed a muscle relaxer for me which helped.

lisaf...fxed for you hun!!!

loulou...I find that if i have under 2 drinks my temp isnt affected but anything over that usually take is up about .5 F over what it should be. i would think you Oved but we wont really know for sure tomorrow. 

emma - Dont worry hun, you are only on cd 15...I didnt ov the first time till cd18...that is really late for me.

dragon - thats it girl keep bding till you get that surge, yay for the smiley!!!!

keepsmiling- yay for OVing....

caz - glad the bleeding is stopping...that days you take the clomid usually your temp will be higher, that is normal

Well no af yet, but temp is down more....gosh this clomid has really lengthened my LP...it was already long...now it is even longer...I really just wish it will just come on so that I can move on....UGH!!!!! I have already gotten the damn BFN and watched my temp crash.....this is such a roller coaster.


----------



## DragonMummy

@TTC - not that I want to drag out any false hope, your temp is still well over the cover line....


----------



## Britt11

Good morning lovely ladies,
thanks for all the replies on the HSG, wow sounds like most of you have had that test! Got it pain killers and a pad! :)

Emma and Babylou- I want to share something my Fertility clinic told me, they are one of the top rated in North America and the clinic in general does not put any faith at all in temp charting and encourage patients not to do it. They told me I can do it for myself if I want but its not accurate and should not be relied upon. When looking at my last cycle (and i took my temp accurately) it showed I o'd on the same day as my +ve opk but in reality I likely O'd one or 2 days later.... Anyway, its nice to see a trend but dont worry if your temp isnt doing what it should, its not an exact science.
Fx'd for bfps from you 2!!! :)
Also Emma, I see you have your +ve opks, so O is just around the corner :happydance:

Keepsmiling- I only got one day of +ve opk and I definitely O'd as I had my CD21 bloods. Sometimes if a woman has more than one or 2 days it might mean she is still trying to O.

Lisa- how are you doing today?

Caz- I just have spotting today too....my period was really heavy for a day and a half and then essentially nothing...strange

Has anyone ever had an IUI before? We are suppose to have that this cycle.

:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

dragon - yeah, I do think it will drop more tomorrow though...I just cant imagine that it would go up so far and then fall like this and still be pg. I think tomorrow it will be below coverline and af will start. If it doesnt fall then I am pulling out my last HPT, but I dont think that will happen.


----------



## ttcbaby117

britt- thanks for that little bit of information...funny usually when I see the temp rise I stop bding...cuz usually by then we are so tired....hahaahaha so this month I think I will bd for a few days after my temp rise.


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> britt- thanks for that little bit of information...funny usually when I see the temp rise I stop bding...cuz usually by then we are so tired....hahaahaha so this month I think I will bd for a few days after my temp rise.

I know, I do the same thing!! :dohh: I think definitely a couple days afterwards is a good thing :)
I had a look at your chart, wow 16dpo and no AF and temps are still above coverlilne... :happydance:
I say you pull out the HPT tomorrow too...fx'd hon


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah thanks britt, though I do think it will be below coverline tomorrow. Clomid did this to me last month. I didnt get my af till 17 dpo......but if it is still above CL tomorrow I will test again.


----------



## lisaf

Hey all,
BFN this morning (10dpo). That low progesterone test really deflated me though. I just don't think there is any reason to hope... ok thats a bit of a lie because I took 2 tests this morning :haha: I've had a couple of slightly nauseous moments but I think they are mostly in my head.
Temp went up a tiny bit and boobs finally started hurting. I just don't think I can stand to get my hopes up again, you know? I'll keep testing because I'll need to go get the progesterone supplements if I am pregnant.
Not much cramping today.. guess that could be a good sign, right? That it stopped? But the day is VERY young for me still so we'll have to see. Last cycle my spotting showed up by the evening of 10dpo so there's a chance I'll be seeing that today, if not, then I'll see it tomorrow or maybe the acupuncture will help keep it away. I just want it to be Friday already so I'll know.. :( I'm tempted to beg the doctor for a blood HCG test so I can get a definitive answer but I don't want to throw money away on that just yet.

Thanks for the support you all.. its so good to have others who care about your cycle like this and its a nice distraction for me to care about your cycles too.


----------



## lisaf

Britt - how do you know you ovulated after the temp rise? was there anything going on that might have made your pre-o temps higher for some reason? now I'm all nervous that I'm ovulating later, lol (which makes my LP shorter too - yikes!)


----------



## ttcbaby117

lisa- i am hoping for friday to come for you too....I would like it here myself just so i can get on to my next cycle.


----------



## caz & bob

lisaf said:


> Hey all,
> BFN this morning (10dpo). That low progesterone test really deflated me though. I just don't think there is any reason to hope... ok thats a bit of a lie because I took 2 tests this morning :haha: I've had a couple of slightly nauseous moments but I think they are mostly in my head.
> Temp went up a tiny bit and boobs finally started hurting. I just don't think I can stand to get my hopes up again, you know? I'll keep testing because I'll need to go get the progesterone supplements if I am pregnant.
> Not much cramping today.. guess that could be a good sign, right? That it stopped? But the day is VERY young for me still so we'll have to see. Last cycle my spotting showed up by the evening of 10dpo so there's a chance I'll be seeing that today, if not, then I'll see it tomorrow or maybe the acupuncture will help keep it away. I just want it to be Friday already so I'll know.. :( I'm tempted to beg the doctor for a blood HCG test so I can get a definitive answer but I don't want to throw money away on that just yet.
> 
> Thanks for the support you all.. its so good to have others who care about your cycle like this and its a nice distraction for me to care about your cycles too.

to early to test that hun x x x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies - can I ask you a quick question (or 2)? 

I got prescribed Clomid by FS yesterday and she said to take it CD1 to 5 - is that what you all do? Ive read of people taking it 3-7 or other days - why is that? What difference does that make? Is it if you have a longer cycle you take it at different times? 

Also I have a HSG scheduled for my next cycle which means i cant start Clomid til July - do you think I should just start it anyway next cycle before the HSG? The HSG has to be preformed before CD10 so the dye would be out of the womb by then anyway wouldnt it? Should I risk it? What would you do? I know I shouldnt do it but I just want to start clomid and get a BFP..... if Im lucky enough. 

Thanks for reading. :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

no hun some take it diffrent i take it at 2_6 hun x x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

if you take it earlier, you're likely to produce more eggs. Later you produce fewer but more mature eggs. So those who ovulate will take later, those who struggle to ovulate will take earlier. I am a 2-6 gal myself. x


----------



## caz & bob

dm i ovulat on my own hun i take mine 2_6 x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

just dun my lst opk for this cycle. def neg... i got a almost pos monday,, 3 posities yesterday, so is today 1dpo??
xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

then I don't know!


----------



## caz & bob

DragonMummy said:


> then I don't know!

ok hunnie x x x


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:


> just dun my lst opk for this cycle. def neg... i got a almost pos monday,, 3 posities yesterday, so is today 1dpo??
> xxx

ye hun x x x :happydance:


----------



## keepsmiling

oooh, can u tell im new to this opk business haha, xx


----------



## DragonMummy

yay for 1dpo!


----------



## ttcbaby117

reba - I take clomid 5-9 cuz I ov on my own. I wouldnt start the clomid without dr approval.


----------



## babyloulou

If you got your positives yesterday Keepsmiling then you should ovulate today (or tomorrow at the latest) - and so today is 'o' day and tomorrow would be your 1dpo xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

ohhhh i thought id o yesterday and today was 1dpo
i got a new on opk today x


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:


> ohhhh i thought id o yesterday and today was 1dpo
> i got a new on opk today x

ye your 1dpo today hun x x x


----------



## babyloulou

If she got her positive yesterday then you ovulate about 24-36 hours after the positive- which would mean she was ovulating today??????


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> If she got her positive yesterday then you ovulate about 24-36 hours after the positive- which would mean she was ovulating today??????

ho right she done a test today and said it was n hun so i dont no x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

ill just stick to today 1dpo cos of the neg test today :) xx


----------



## babyloulou

A negative test today would mean your surge was yesterday- which means you are ovulating today! You don't get a positive usually on the day of ovulation - it has gone negative by then. So today is probably "O" day- sorry to push the point KS but I don't want you to miss a BD session that you should be doing today!! Tomorrow should be 1dpo- then your temp will rise xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

i dnt temp lol, well iv dtd sun, mon, tue night, and plan on bding tnite, thur and fri nite!!
wil i be covered??
xx


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:


> i dnt temp lol, well iv dtd sun, mon, tue night, and plan on bding tnite, thur and fri nite!!
> wil i be covered??
> xx

ye hun you should be x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

how many days b4 and after ov shud u dtd xx


----------



## babyloulou

They say every other day throughout the beginning of the cycle- then when you see a positive OPK BD on that day- then again the day after on ov day- then once more the day after for insurance xx


----------



## keepsmiling

so i shud be covered thn
good good xx


----------



## lisaf

caz & bob said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> BFN this morning (10dpo). That low progesterone test really deflated me though. I just don't think there is any reason to hope... ok thats a bit of a lie because I took 2 tests this morning :haha: I've had a couple of slightly nauseous moments but I think they are mostly in my head.
> Temp went up a tiny bit and boobs finally started hurting. I just don't think I can stand to get my hopes up again, you know? I'll keep testing because I'll need to go get the progesterone supplements if I am pregnant.
> Not much cramping today.. guess that could be a good sign, right? That it stopped? But the day is VERY young for me still so we'll have to see. Last cycle my spotting showed up by the evening of 10dpo so there's a chance I'll be seeing that today, if not, then I'll see it tomorrow or maybe the acupuncture will help keep it away. I just want it to be Friday already so I'll know.. :( I'm tempted to beg the doctor for a blood HCG test so I can get a definitive answer but I don't want to throw money away on that just yet.
> 
> Thanks for the support you all.. its so good to have others who care about your cycle like this and its a nice distraction for me to care about your cycles too.
> 
> to early to test that hun x x xClick to expand...

Lol, but if I dont test early, I don't get to test at all! :haha:
I just hear about all those early positives and want so badly to get one early myself... don't get me wrong, I'll take whatever I can get... I just also am worried about my progesterone so I feel like I need to know as soon as its possible to know so I can get that covered.

Cramping is back a little but very mild and just feels like pressure. 
Just want to bang my head against the wall though because its so frustrating to get these little wisps of hope but know that it means nothing at all until a BFP comes up.
With the cramping I've had for the last several days, wouldn't I have enough HCG to test positive? And if I don't test positive, doesn't that mean these symptoms are pretty much in my head or unrelated to pregnancy?


----------



## VickyLou

Hey lovely ladies i see you have all been busy in here i had so much to read lol and now i cant remember what i have just read lol.

Hope everyone is ok? No bfps yet?

Feeling a little lost this month without the clomid.... Although still getting the mood swings and cramps i was getting while i was on it?? FS said i wouldnt feel anything this month as it doesnt take aawhile to get out of you system but i think thats rubbish cause i feel like i have taken it.

PMA all xxx


----------



## caz & bob

VickyLou said:


> Hey lovely ladies i see you have all been busy in here i had so much to read lol and now i cant remember what i have just read lol.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok? No bfps yet?
> 
> Feeling a little lost this month without the clomid.... Although still getting the mood swings and cramps i was getting while i was on it?? FS said i wouldnt feel anything this month as it doesnt take aawhile to get out of you system but i think thats rubbish cause i feel like i have taken it.
> 
> PMA all xxx

it dose work after you have stoped it google it x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

hey vivky,,, i was denied clomid cos my bmi is too high at 31!!!! im so upset xx
how r u xx


----------



## lisaf

VickyLou said:


> Hey lovely ladies i see you have all been busy in here i had so much to read lol and now i cant remember what i have just read lol.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok? No bfps yet?
> 
> Feeling a little lost this month without the clomid.... Although still getting the mood swings and cramps i was getting while i was on it?? FS said i wouldnt feel anything this month as it doesnt take aawhile to get out of you system but i think thats rubbish cause i feel like i have taken it.
> 
> PMA all xxx

There doesn't seem to be a consensus on this... some claim there is a bit of a lingering effect but others say there isn't.
I kind of relate that to the linger effects of bcp... some doctors say its totally out of your system after 2-3 weeks... but there is clear evidence that it can have linger effects on your body for months later.

So maybe the Clomid got some eggies started last time that weren't ready to pop off, but they were far enough along that your body will be able to carry it through? 
My doc thinks sometimes your body can 'remember' how to ovulate on its own after a few rounds of Clomid... of course I kind of think he's an idiot for other reasons :haha: but maybe he's right on this one?


----------



## DragonMummy

KS keep on at them - mine was 32 when I went and they gave it to me. Besides getting it back under 30 will only mean losing a stone - that should be a doddle!


----------



## caz & bob

lisaf said:


> VickyLou said:
> 
> 
> Hey lovely ladies i see you have all been busy in here i had so much to read lol and now i cant remember what i have just read lol.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok? No bfps yet?
> 
> Feeling a little lost this month without the clomid.... Although still getting the mood swings and cramps i was getting while i was on it?? FS said i wouldnt feel anything this month as it doesnt take aawhile to get out of you system but i think thats rubbish cause i feel like i have taken it.
> 
> PMA all xxx
> 
> There doesn't seem to be a consensus on this... some claim there is a bit of a lingering effect but others say there isn't.
> I kind of relate that to the linger effects of bcp... some doctors say its totally out of your system after 2-3 weeks... but there is clear evidence that it can have linger effects on your body for months later.
> 
> So maybe the Clomid got some eggies started last time that weren't ready to pop off, but they were far enough along that your body will be able to carry it through?
> My doc thinks sometimes your body can 'remember' how to ovulate on its own after a few rounds of Clomid... of course I kind of think he's an idiot for other reasons :haha: but maybe he's right on this one?Click to expand...

your charts looking good hun x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

its got to be under 29,, im not annoyed at that im just annoyed at hom he sed it, but i do want to give it the best chance of working, and maybe im ovulating on my own? i always thought id ov on the 2nd week so we used to have sex on day 14-18,, but as it seems in only ovulating today, maybe weve been doing it at the rong time!!! xx


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> Britt - how do you know you ovulated after the temp rise? was there anything going on that might have made your pre-o temps higher for some reason? now I'm all nervous that I'm ovulating later, lol (which makes my LP shorter too - yikes!)

Hi Lisa, just because I normally ovulate CD15 and my temps showed CD13, so thought it was the Clomid. Basically when I spoke to the nurse about my IUI, i was concerned about coming in the next morning after my +ve opk b/c this cycle I O'd on the same day....she said and also the FS said dont trust temping, you likely O'd the next day or day after...they are insisting that i come in still after my +ve opk....they have been very successful in helping couples get pregnant, so there has to be something to it....
can you see my previous chart on my siggy?

:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

how long were your cycles?


----------



## Britt11

RebaRezzelba said:


> Hi Ladies - can I ask you a quick question (or 2)?
> 
> I got prescribed Clomid by FS yesterday and she said to take it CD1 to 5 - is that what you all do? Ive read of people taking it 3-7 or other days - why is that? What difference does that make? Is it if you have a longer cycle you take it at different times?
> 
> Also I have a HSG scheduled for my next cycle which means i cant start Clomid til July - do you think I should just start it anyway next cycle before the HSG? The HSG has to be preformed before CD10 so the dye would be out of the womb by then anyway wouldnt it? Should I risk it? What would you do? I know I shouldnt do it but I just want to start clomid and get a BFP..... if Im lucky enough.
> 
> Thanks for reading. :thumbup:

Hey Reba,
the FS clinic I am going to has me currently on Clomid and I am getting an HSG (CD9)and IUI done this month lol...I heard that too about concerns of the dye with getting pregnant from someone else but I dont know its different in Canada....they actually want the test to happen soon before the IUI as its suppose to help with the tubes...
I am taking Clomid this cycle from CD3-7 as per the FS, my family doc had me to take it on CD5-9...not sure why the difference and I have always O'd on my own

:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Britt11 said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> Britt - how do you know you ovulated after the temp rise? was there anything going on that might have made your pre-o temps higher for some reason? now I'm all nervous that I'm ovulating later, lol (which makes my LP shorter too - yikes!)
> 
> Hi Lisa, just because I normally ovulate CD15 and my temps showed CD13, so thought it was the Clomid. Basically when I spoke to the nurse about my IUI, i was concerned about coming in the next morning after my +ve opk b/c this cycle I O'd on the same day....she said and also the FS said dont trust temping, you likely O'd the next day or day after...they are insisting that i come in still after my +ve opk....they have been very successful in helping couples get pregnant, so there has to be something to it....
> can you see my previous chart on my siggy?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I read a chat log somewhere with a FS who said that it can take 2 days for your temp to rise after ovulating... which goes against everything else we read.
I also know that some docs get SO stuck on that day 14 ovulation no matter what evidence is shown to them to contradict that... 
I don't think anyone really knows. 
They need to do a study where they do daily U/S with OPKs and BBTs and see what happens... I'm betting that all scenarios are possible and that it just varies.


----------



## VickyLou

keepsmiling said:


> hey vivky,,, i was denied clomid cos my bmi is too high at 31!!!! im so upset xx
> how r u xx

Awwwww huni im sorry. Your area must be different that ours then as mine has to be below 35. Just work hard sweety at getting your BMI down like dragon said its only a stone. You could lose that in 2 weeks on the atkins diet. Thats what im starting next week. 

Im alright darlin, just feeling a little lost. I thought this is what i wanted to stop trying for a little while but obviously not lol. Oh well. I just have to try and concentrate on other things. 

Dont give up sweety, you will get there in the end. xxx


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> how long were your cycles?

Hey, they were 28days sometime 29 days off Clomid...so very standard and regular....
basically if I o'd on the correct day this cycle than I wasnt in fact late for AF but right on time...


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> Britt - how do you know you ovulated after the temp rise? was there anything going on that might have made your pre-o temps higher for some reason? now I'm all nervous that I'm ovulating later, lol (which makes my LP shorter too - yikes!)
> 
> Hi Lisa, just because I normally ovulate CD15 and my temps showed CD13, so thought it was the Clomid. Basically when I spoke to the nurse about my IUI, i was concerned about coming in the next morning after my +ve opk b/c this cycle I O'd on the same day....she said and also the FS said dont trust temping, you likely O'd the next day or day after...they are insisting that i come in still after my +ve opk....they have been very successful in helping couples get pregnant, so there has to be something to it....
> can you see my previous chart on my siggy?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I read a chat log somewhere with a FS who said that it can take 2 days for your temp to rise after ovulating... which goes against everything else we read.
> I also know that some docs get SO stuck on that day 14 ovulation no matter what evidence is shown to them to contradict that...
> I don't think anyone really knows.
> They need to do a study where they do daily U/S with OPKs and BBTs and see what happens... I'm betting that all scenarios are possible and that it just varies.Click to expand...

I couldnt agree more!! I think its very hard to exactly pinpoint O. U/s would be the only way to know for sure I guess....
hope you get your BFP Lisa
:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Ugh, now I'm having wierd CM... I swear, if my body is just sending me these signs and isn't pregnant, I'm going to punish it... I'm not sure how.. get something pierced maybe... you hear that body? Stop messing with my head!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

5 days before and a few days after....sounds like you got it covered though. I usually dtd every other day till about 3 days before O then I do it every day....if I can.


----------



## mrphyemma

It really is mind boggling. All these conflicting bits of information could drive you round the bend :wacko:. I had +opks on Monday and Tuesday and I'm pretty darned sure I have ovulated as the party that was going on in my ovaries has really calmed down today and my cm has changed back to creamy. However there is still the paranoid person inside me questioning my judgement and I'm really tempted to coax DH round to another night of BD when I have already given him the night off. Not sure how it will go down with him though :shrug: He isn't the randiest of blokes :nope: Any advice ladies please?? xx


----------



## keepsmiling

take ya clothes off n walk round naked!!! if that dnt get him goin then wot will!!
and drag his to bed
or on the florr hahah carpet burns ouch!!xx


----------



## mrphyemma

lisaf said:


> Ugh, now I'm having wierd CM... I swear, if my body is just sending me these signs and isn't pregnant, I'm going to punish it... I'm not sure how.. get something pierced maybe... you hear that body? Stop messing with my head!!!

:rofl: I like your style! Are you the next one to test Lisa? I hope that BFP is just around the corner. we could do with some good news in here :flower:


----------



## lisaf

mrphyemma said:


> It really is mind boggling. All these conflicting bits of information could drive you round the bend :wacko:. I had +opks on Monday and Tuesday and I'm pretty darned sure I have ovulated as the party that was going on in my ovaries has really calmed down today and my cm has changed back to creamy. However there is still the paranoid person inside me questioning my judgement and I'm really tempted to coax DH round to another night of BD when I have already given him the night off. Not sure how it will go down with him though :shrug: He isn't the randiest of blokes :nope: Any advice ladies please?? xx

I've got a similar issue. I don't have much luck coercing him to be honest. A bit of an over-share, but usually if I offer to be on top and 'do all the work' I can convince him.
Missing 1 day isn't supposed to be a big deal though. With that CM change I think maybe DH deserves a break ;)


----------



## lisaf

Emma - i'm already testing, lol! BFNs so far.. 10dpo though with a 12 day luteal phase... so I should know soon.


----------



## mrphyemma

Any ideas how long the average sperm live for? Maybe last nights delivery will still be kicking around :)


----------



## mrphyemma

Your chart is looking so good Lisa. What hpt's are you using?


----------



## mrphyemma

It's hard to keep track of who is where on their cycles. Pity we couldn't have a testing list on the front page.


----------



## ttcbaby117

lisa - that is funny....I figured my punishment was going to be getting completely wasted at my dh birthday party on Saturday night...so dont expect me up early on sunday ladies....LOL


----------



## lisaf

Thanks.. my temps are just SOOO different than my last 3 cycles which is why my hopes have been high.
I'm using the tests from early-pregnancy-test.com... 20mIU/ml
They give me such strong dark beautiful control lines... and its so perfectly white where the test line should be... I'm almost paranoid that the lack of an evap line means they forgot to put the testing line on there... ;)
At least there is no confusion for me though with faint/evaps.


----------



## DragonMummy

em every other day is enough if you need a night off. i think on average they hang around for 3 days


----------



## lisaf

ttcbaby117 said:


> lisa - that is funny....I figured my punishment was going to be getting completely wasted at my dh birthday party on Saturday night...so dont expect me up early on sunday ladies....LOL

Ugh, I just don't enjoy getting wasted anymore.. feeling old :(


----------



## keepsmiling

im on a hen night on sat, and hubby is at a stag might, so i dnt think there weill be any action in this household, altho i do enjoy drunken sex haha
i think im just weird,,,
xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Lisa I was just wondering because if they aren't that sensitive they may not be going to pick anything up yet. It may still be early days with a 20mlu x


----------



## DragonMummy

Don't worry about it Lisa - I was 14dpo before I got a bfp. x


----------



## lisaf

Thanks gals! I am just not a patient person, lol. I really wanted a BFP before my spotting comes (usually tomorrow)... I drive myself crazy every 2ww .. and each time seems a little worse than the last.


----------



## lisaf

oh, lol and in the US they don't approve any tests labeled for less than 25mIU/ml... I get my 20mIUs from Canada...
I just kept thinking with my symptoms going back a few days and that huge spike on 7dpo... it should have had enough time to double up to 20


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you hun hope its your month :dust::dust::dust: x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

lisa - if you are in the states, go and get the dollar tree brand HPT, it is 10mil.....and to make it even better it is only $1.


----------



## lisaf

ttcbaby117 said:


> lisa - if you are in the states, go and get the dollar tree brand HPT, it is 10mil.....and to make it even better it is only $1.

No dollar trees in my area :( They figure everyone is rich here in Santa Barbara


----------



## keepsmiling

how much r ur hpt, my local pound shop sells 3 for £1,
bargain xx


----------



## lisaf

online I spend less than $1 each.. cheaper in bulk of course.


----------



## caz & bob

i get all mine from babymad there really cheap i am not geting ic any more im going to get midstream ones x x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

did u get an evap on urs or was it chem?
xx i dnt like ic iv got a few tho lol, x


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:


> did u get an evap on urs or was it chem?
> xx i dnt like ic iv got a few tho lol, x

took it the doctors and showed him he said yes its + i used a midstream one hun there better i think they give a acurat reading ye i had a chemical p x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

thought it was, aww bless ya,
how much r thy?
xx


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:


> thought it was, aww bless ya,
> how much r thy?
> xx

the one i got was £3.95 from wilkos but they have some on babymad you get 5 for £3 pound odd x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

thts good, i went into boots th other day and thy had clearblues, 2 for 7 pound cos of ixpiry date, i had no maony or i wud of got em, i xx


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:


> thts good, i went into boots th other day and thy had clearblues, 2 for 7 pound cos of ixpiry date, i had no maony or i wud of got em, i xx

i like the mdstream one there better and you can test 5 day before :af: x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

but i like ti wait til af cos im scared of chem p and stuff lolxx


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:


> but i like ti wait til af cos im scared of chem p and stuff lolxx

i no i wished i would off tested earlier than when i did because my doctore cound off done something i think x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

do u think thy cud of done somthing?
xx


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:


> do u think thy cud of done somthing?
> xx

ye i think so im going to get some vitamins this time beause i might be lacking somethink beause i only take folic acid you dont no do you x x x


----------



## lisaf

if you have multiple chemicals, it could be a progesterone deficiency... so knowing when you are having a chemical pg can be important so you know something is wrong.


----------



## caz & bob

lisaf said:


> if you have multiple chemicals, it could be a progesterone deficiency... so knowing when you are having a chemical pg can be important so you know something is wrong.

i no hun thats why im going to take mutivitmins this month x x x


----------



## caz & bob

night girls x x x


----------



## lisaf

caz - hope the multivitamins help. If it is a progesterone deficiency though, regular multivitamins won't do much. I've been taking a B-complex vitamin which is supposed to help with the levels, but if they helped me so far, it hasn't been by much. If I get a BFP my doc is willing to give me progesterone supplements just in case since my levels are so low (though its possible my body will pick up the pace if I'm pregnant). Most doctors will offer it to women after 3 miscarriages/chemicals.. at least at my doctor's office.

My friend had 2 chemicals in a row, insisted on treatment/testing and (among other things like clomid to lengthen her LP) they gave her progesterone supplements and her next pregnancy stuck nice and good.


----------



## DragonMummy

caz & bob said:


> keepsmiling said:
> 
> 
> but i like ti wait til af cos im scared of chem p and stuff lolxx
> 
> i no i wished i would off tested earlier than when i did because my doctore cound off done something i think x x xClick to expand...

Doc wouldn't have been able to do much love, with any MC their philosophy is that if it isn't sticking it's for a reason so they just let you get on with it. No point in thinking there was something you could have done because there isn't, until like lisa says youre diagnosed with recurrents due to a progesterone deficiency, but presumably your cd21's have come back ok?


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey caz, I agree with dragon, nothing you could have done, esp that early. I know it is hard to hear hun..chin up....usually women who have chems go on the v. next month and get a nice sticky bean.


----------



## todteach

Going crazy in this two week wait. I'm only one week into it. Already did one preg test (tonight and of course it was negative, I know better than that). Next time I think of doing tests this early, someone grab me and shake.


----------



## lisaf

todteach - does it bum you out to see that negative so early?


----------



## todteach

Not really, just a huge waste of money. I know it's early. I feel like a fool. When I take them "on time" and their negative it bums me a little bit, but I also think...........it's not over until the ugly witch shows her head. It was purely wishful thinking. I'll probably try again in the morning. :haha:


----------



## lisaf

Are you using FRER etc? I use my ICs so I don't feel guilty about the cost! I remember getting mad at myself for 'wasting' a test back before I bought them online and in bulk for cheap.


----------



## todteach

Yes :blush: I do use the first response. Even two and a half years later, I always think: "this is my month". A little silly, but that's what seems to get me through. I think if I were to buy them in bulk, I would have to openly admit to myself, that we may be at this a while longer. And yes I know: that's a lot of money for two and a half years. What can I say? it's a bad habit. :shrug:


----------



## lisaf

todteach said:


> Yes :blush: I do use the first response. Even two and a half years later, I always think: "this is my month". A little silly, but that's what seems to get me through. I think if I were to buy them in bulk, I would have to openly admit to myself, that we may be at this a while longer. And yes I know: that's a lot of money for two and a half years. What can I say? it's a bad habit. :shrug:

I only buy 10 at a time max (which costs the same as 1-2 FRER)... I figure thats testing 8dpo to 16 dpo with a few double tests in a day or re-do in case of an error reading.... plus i figure i can then mess around with them afterward and see if an OPK can make it positive etc...(i plan on using them all so I don't jinx it by having any left over) I order new opks from the same site every cycle anyway


----------



## Simi78

Good morning Ladies...omg there has been alot happening here...temps...possible BFP's...bding lol Im sorry i read all the way from where i left off and now i cant remember who wrote what lol!

I went for my pre-assessment yesterday and they have given me the date of 25th May!!! OMG i really didnt expect it so soon...oh well at least it will just be gone and out of the way...hmm im just not looking forward to them freezing or burning my cervix!! ouch...im not so worried about the Hystroscopy so much i guess...im just a wimp with needles and so its the getting to sleep in the 1st place thats freaking my out...
Never mind..im just going to have to deal with that on the day!

An update on me...well im still bleeding (day 14)...heavy then goes back to medium..my body is so werid! 

Lisa I really hope you get your BFP!!

Good luck everyone on your BFP's too 

Im not on clomid now and so i feel like i shouldnt be here....but ive got to know you all and really want to see you all through your BFPs so i hope you dont mind xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all. Lisa I have everything but my legs crossed for you! 
I got a cheeky temp rise this morning so reckon I am 1dpo now. :)


----------



## keepsmiling

im either 1 or 2 days po, ppl keep confusin me lol xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I have started a Clomid Club thread in the 2ww section too! Figured we'd get our knuckles rapped if I started it in here - it's HERE if you want to join in!


----------



## keepsmiling

oh damn im not on clomid,,, stupid fs
actully that means i cnt come on here either, id better go now. good luck 2 all u ladies, if i ever get clomid ill come bak byee xx


----------



## DragonMummy

ah don't go - we're used to you now!


----------



## mrphyemma

Morning Ladies,

Simi78 I wish you all the best for your procedure. I'm sure all will be just fine x

lisaf I'm waiting on news of that BFP x

Dragonmummy Fab news on the cheeky temp rise. Happy 2ww x

Hope everyone else is good.

I have had a horrible morning. Totally expected a temp rise to confirm ovulation but no, a little temp dip to be exact. Shocker. I even gave DH the night off last night as I was quite sure I had already ovulated. Cue the tears this morning and a hurried deposit from DH before we got up to make amends. Last chance saloon, either today is O day and I get a temp rise tomorrow or it is looking like I aren't going to O on 50mg clomid :(


----------



## caz & bob

hello how are you all carnt wait to ovulat hate the wait x x x


----------



## Simi78

caz & bob said:


> hello how are you all carnt wait to ovulat hate the wait x x x

I have my fxed for you hun...GL xx


----------



## Britt11

Good morning lovies,
heading off to the mountains soon :happydance: you got to love May, you can ski and golf here in the same month!

DragonMummy and Keepsmiling- yeah to O!! :thumbup: Now its the dreaded 2ww...I'm really going to try and keep busy this one

Simi- ahh good luck hon, I hope everything goes well and you get your BFP soon

Emma- I understand your frustration but you did get 2 postitive opks you are due to O anytime now. Remember what my FS said about the temps, not to put too much faith in it...I bet it goes up in a couple days for sure to confirm you had...

Caz, i am in the same boat as you except behind one CD as I got AF in the evening......yawn...waiting to O...

TTC- where you at hon? updates please!! :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

lisa- fxed for you hun...I hope this is it for you.

dragon - woohoo for being 1 dpo.....wonderful news....I hope you got all your bding in. I am coming to join the new group even though I am not in teh tww yet....geez that seems so far away for me right now.

keepsmiling - great news for you also....stick around hun we dont mind if you are on clomid or not.....we like you.... ;)

simi - I had the hysterscopy about 1 1/2 years ago and it isnt bad...worse part is waking up under general as it makes me sick, but the actual surgery isnt that bad. Just stay on your pain meds for a couple of days and dont try to be a hero. Also, make sure the day before you hydrate really well. You stick around also, we want to know how you are doing!!!!

emma - Sorry to hear about the dip hun, I hope tomorrow there is a nice beautiful spike.

Caz - right with you, I am only on CD1 now....ugh everything seems so far away at the mo.

britt - hey missy, wow the mountains sounds wonderful. I am so ready for a vacation....We postponed it and are now going on our cruise in June. How are you feeling today? Any updates?

Well as you can see from my siggy, af got me this morning. So CD1 for me and if this month doesnt work then I am off to the states for a consult to see if they want to do a lap and possibly a fibroid removal....UGH......I really hope this month works for me.


----------



## ttcbaby117

britt -do you notice your af is heavier or more painful bc of the clomid or is it just me?


----------



## lisaf

TTC- aw nuts!! I still had some hope for you... guess that will teach us to read too much into a temp chart! (of course as you can see below, I'm assuming stuff from my temps so I guess I didn't learn too well)

Morning all. I really wish I had some good news for you all but it was a BFN this morning. I know 11dpo is still early but thats only 2 days before my period with my cycle.
The bigger disappointment is that my temp dropped down to my pre-AF range.
This chart has still be totally weird and overall much better than my prior charts so there's always that.

I normally spot by 11dpo first thing in the morning and last time even spotted at 10dpo in the evening. So far (still early) no sign of spotting yet. I'm trying to assume that I'm fixing the problem rather than thinking I'm pregnant... trying to start lowering expectations so the crash isn't too hard, you know?

Still having very slight pressure cramps, lighter than before though. Boobs are still tender, but only slightly which is deflating my hopes somewhat since I'd expect them to hurt more.

Guess I just have to wait this out. I'll be testing again up until AF.

My best friend who is several months pregnant will be coming to visit me in a couple of weeks. It would have been so much easier for me if I was pregnant when she came especially since we started trying at the same time... she was also 'supposed to' have problems getting pregnant and I wasn't, so its a little extra unfair.


----------



## lisaf

Oh, and remember that early testing article I linked before over at fertility friend? ( https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When_can_I_expect_a_positive_HPT_if_I_am_pregnant.html )
Well, I was annoyed because that article makes it look like only 30% of positives come up by 11dpo but the new tool they added was telling me it was like 58%. This new number is based on pictures of BFPs in the HPT gallery so I was thinking its possibly skewed since us early testers would be more likely to post pictures of our BFPs online.

Well they have a new article about testing negative before testing positive... and basically if you test negative after 11dpo then your chances of still getting a BFP are dramatically lower. (I'm 11dpo so I guess I still have a shot).
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faq...ncy-Test-Before-a-Positive---Stats-Study.html


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww TTC sorry the bitch got you xxx I hope the docs can get your fibroids sorted out and get you cracking on a bfp asap! xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

if ur sure u ladies dnt mind me stopping by even tho im not on clomid
positive thinkin emma, u will o v soon xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww lisa sorry for the bfn! but the no spotting is a good sign.

Thanks ollie - I am hoping this is my month but if it isnt then off to the testing....I dont think this last month will work though, I jsut have a feeling so I will take the clomid but set my sights on getting the testing done.


----------



## ttcbaby117

olie- how many rounds of clomid did you do before you got your bfp? Where you having issues with oving? Sorry I cant remember what the issues were.


----------



## lisaf

Oh yeah.. I did have a strong incident of nausea last night and came close enough that I was hovering over the toilet.

Of course, I don't think that counts since it happened when helping my husband clean up dog puke...


----------



## Simi78

Britt11 said:


> Good morning lovies,
> heading off to the mountains soon :happydance: you got to love May, you can ski and golf here in the same month!
> 
> DragonMummy and Keepsmiling- yeah to O!! :thumbup: Now its the dreaded 2ww...I'm really going to try and keep busy this one
> 
> Simi- ahh good luck hon, I hope everything goes well and you get your BFP soon
> 
> Emma- I understand your frustration but you did get 2 postitive opks you are due to O anytime now. Remember what my FS said about the temps, not to put too much faith in it...I bet it goes up in a couple days for sure to confirm you had...
> 
> Caz, i am in the same boat as you except behind one CD as I got AF in the evening......yawn...waiting to O...
> 
> TTC- where you at hon? updates please!! :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks hun, have a great time at the mountains! You sound like you live in a fab place, where abouts are you? xx


----------



## Rudeollie

TTC _ It was 3rd times a charm for me. And yeah it was PCOS, so no ov or cycles of any description! Bloody pain in the arse!


----------



## caz & bob

britt and ttc sorry the bitch got you hope you get your :bfp: this month x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Good afternoon girls! Sorry for the AF getting some of you! F'ing bitch!!

As for me- I had another high-ish temp this morning and FF is showing me having ovulated on Monday like OH thought!


----------



## Rudeollie

Woo Hoooo! Lou thats great news! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks caz - I am hoping for BFP's for the three of us!!!! We aer defo. cycle buddies!

LouLou - awww such wonderful news....

Ollie - well that makes me feel better about doing this for a third time, except that I did O on my own before Clomid and the dr just put me on it to boost my fertility.


----------



## ttcbaby117

awww thanks caz - I am hoping for a bfp for the three of us though!!! I think we are close enough that we are all cycle buddies now!

Olllie - well that makes me feel a bit better though my prob is not the ovulating b/c O ov on my own. My dr gave it to me to boost my fertility...so we will see.

LouLou - great news on the Oving!!! WOOHOOO to the 2ww


----------



## ttcbaby117

ok not sure what just happened but I typed it twice cuz I thougth I lost the first one....hahahaah


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks girls- I will feel much better if I see another temp rise tomorrow- then I will be convinced! lol! 

Do you girls think I should use one of my CD21 test slips and go for another so my FS can see I did ovulate eventually?? I've tried ringing to ask but can't get through for a change! Surprise, surprise!


----------



## DragonMummy

Rudeollie said:


> TTC _ It was 3rd times a charm for me. And yeah it was PCOS, so no ov or cycles of any description! Bloody pain in the arse!

Honey if the pain is in your arse, you're doing it all wrong! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

DragonMummy said:


> Honey if the pain is in your arse, you're doing it all wrong! :rofl:


:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

@TTC - bugger it, sorry she got you hun, really thought this was it for you!

@Lisa - ignore the stats. They could be 99% against you but you could still be that 1%. It's all rubbish and you either are or you aren't. And as I said before, I didn't get a bfp til 14dpo and AF was a day late. x


----------



## caz & bob

loulou fx for ou hun x x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha dragon that is hilarious!


----------



## lisaf

dragonmummy - Thanks.. I try to keep that in mind.. but every month I do, and I'm not in that 1% so I feel like I was just clinging to some desperate hope... like expecting to win the lottery or something. I don't know if its just me, but I feel like I'm just unlucky in this area so why would I be lucky enough to get an early BFP... why would I be lucky enough to beat the odds and get a late one etc. I also can't stand getting my hopes too high, so I play the pessimist to keep myself from being too devastated when AF shows.

I've been lucky so far that she seems to show on weekends so I can hide inside and sulk. One of these days she'll show up when I have to work and thats not going to be pretty.


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh Lisa I know what you mean....I am home today chatting with you ladies an sulking. I sulked on Monday for a bit when I got my BFN but now that she is defo. here...sulking in full force....I feel bad about feeling bad cuz I know dh doesnt know what to do with me.


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou I'd say do it! Thats what I did that last month. I rang my doc and said I needed the bloods done local so he gave me a form. BUT I still had one saved up from the FS for the month after!

If they say anything after say you got confused hahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Rudeollie said:


> Lou I'd say do it! Thats what I did that last month. I rang my doc and said I needed the bloods done local so he gave me a form. BUT I still had one saved up from the FS for the month after!
> 
> If they say anything after say you got confused hahaha xxx

That's exactly what OH said Ellen!! :thumbup: I'll be all like "er... sorry- I thought that's what I was supposed to do:blush: !"


----------



## Rudeollie

Exact a mundo! Great minds you see hahaha xxx Im sooo excited your offically in the 2WW now!!!!! Yipeee, I have it all crossed for you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lisaf

TTC - my DH doesn't know what to do with me either when I hit those blues (though I tell him that pampering me does help). I say it every cycle, but its still true.. its just extra cruel to slap you with the disappointment of not being pregnant at the exact same moment you are dealing with all the AF moodiness.


----------



## babyloulou

lisaf- I think Clomid makes all the hormones worse too! :hugs:

I have just spoken to my FS's secretary and my CD21 level was 28!! Not bad to say that was the actual day I ovulated!!


----------



## lisaf

loulou - thats a great level considering it was ovulation day! 
(Feeling very inferior now with my low progesterion at 5dpo and 8dpo, lol)


----------



## babyloulou

I'm a little confused by it to be honest! :blush:


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> lisaf- I think Clomid makes all the hormones worse too! :hugs:
> 
> I have just spoken to my FS's secretary and my CD21 level was 28!! Not bad to say that was the actual day I ovulated!!

:happydance::happydance: x x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

Lou do it. I've had my solitary cd21 from my fs last month so am gonna sort one out through gp for this month. x


----------



## mrphyemma

I was wondering about the Cd21 test myself today. I certainly didn't ovulate on Cd14 so say I did ovulate today (cd16) would I still go on CD21 like FS asked or leave it to CD23?
In the past I have gone on 7dpo but is it different on a clomid cycle?


----------



## ttcbaby117

lou great levels.......one step closer to that BFP hun.

Lisa - yep cruel world.....damn eve for eating that apple!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

mrphyemma said:


> I was wondering about the Cd21 test myself today. I certainly didn't ovulate on Cd14 so say I did ovulate today (cd16) would I still go on CD21 like FS asked or leave it to CD23?
> In the past I have gone on 7dpo but is it different on a clomid cycle?

Yes, you always want the test done at 7dpo.

Not sure if you were here for my last cycle... but I called to get the bloodwork scheduled and the nurse told me it HAD to be day 21 (I had ovulated day 17)...I asked her to check with the doctor because of my later ovulation and she said he wanted it done day 21 also. Well I miscounted a little and had the bloodwork done on day 22. 
When I next saw my doctor and we talked about the low levels he said 'well maybe its because it wasn't done on the right day.. you were only 5dpo then'. I wanted to strangle someone.... he gave me the bloodwork papers for my next cycle and told me to go in 7dpo and forget about day 21. He didn't seem to care which day it was as long as it was 7dpo.


----------



## ttcbaby117

question...Does anyone on here that is taking clomid not chart or do opks? I was thinking of not doing it b/c of the stress...though, all of it quite fasinates me. Just wanting everyones thoughts on it.


----------



## lisaf

ttcbaby117 said:


> question...Does anyone on here that is taking clomid not chart or do opks? I was thinking of not doing it b/c of the stress...though, all of it quite fasinates me. Just wanting everyones thoughts on it.

As much as I obsess about my temps, I don't think it really stresses me. I KNOW I would be stressed if I didn't know if/when I ovulated and if/when my period was due. Thats how I view it. I haven't had the guts to do a cycle without OPKs and/or temp charting.

And of course even though I'm taking a Clomid break after this cycle, I'll still want to temp because I don't know if I'll ovulate on my own so I'll need to know otherwise I'll get excited and think I'm late and will have no idea where I'm at.


----------



## keepsmiling

im not on clomid! huffff
lol
but i dnt temp, i just do opks xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Well I really started temping b/c sometimes I couldnt find OPK's to buy down here....and now that is really all I do, b/c OPKs are expensive here.


----------



## DragonMummy

Can't you get ic ones from ebay? The light green ones are really good and only about £2.50 for 10. If you bought in enormous bulk I'm sure they would ship to you. I get them from an Ebay store called Fertility Plan


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh and I'm with Lisa. As tedious as this all is, I'd rather that than not having a clue! If I had clockwork cycles I wouldn't bother but I ov'd on CD12 last month and CD21 this month! Not worth the stress in my eyes...


----------



## keepsmiling

wot on earth is this pain, could it be ovulation pain??
xx


----------



## caz & bob

i like tempin and opks ttc i enjoy doing it x x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah could buy them on ebay but th eproblem is shipping them here. Cant get em here without everyone on the island knowing that I am buying opks....hahaha...SO, if I dont got the states to get them then I am not getttng them.


----------



## lisaf

grrr, no discrete packaging? Mine come from Canada and they are in a brown envelope and the return address says early-hpt
before I started ttc I had no clue what hpt meant so it could work?

I think the reason why I keep temping is also that you can't change your mind and go back and decide you want to know your temps. I think there should be a way to take your temps, have them recorded but don't force you to see them every day. If DH is willing, you can have him record the numbers but not tell you... I don't have the willpower for that though.


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I think I was living in a fairy land....I think I have to temp.....


----------



## DragonMummy

Mine just come in a jiffy bag with my name and address on - no give-aways!


----------



## DragonMummy

keepsmiling said:


> wot on earth is this pain, could it be ovulation pain??
> xx

if it feels like youre being stabbed in the ovary with a knitting needle, then yes!


----------



## caz & bob

mine did to ttc i got mine off baby mad.com there heap its 20 for 3 pound somthink x x x


----------



## lisaf

DragonMummy said:


> keepsmiling said:
> 
> 
> wot on earth is this pain, could it be ovulation pain??
> xx
> 
> if it feels like youre being stabbed in the ovary with a knitting needle, then yes!Click to expand...

:haha: knitting needles are dull too! Ouch!


----------



## keepsmiling

god iv never had that b4, must be a good sign x


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:


> god iv never had that b4, must be a good sign x

hope you have court the egg hun x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

so do i, weve been at it like rabbits lol, today is the 5th day in a row, and once more in the morning 4 good luck,, i think i no wher i have been goin roung, we always have sex from day 14 to bout 18 but i didnt ov this montht til cd25, and the others wer guessin,,,,
im so stooppid xx


----------



## babyloulou

They're even cheaper on amazon. I've just bought 50 for about 7 quid- and they come in a plain silver packet xxx


----------



## lisaf

And hey, if you're that worried about not having the package be at all identifiable as tests, send it to me, I'll repackage/label it or whatever and send it on!

Or is it a customs thing where you have to state the contents?


----------



## keepsmiling

hey bbaylou thats wot i got too, bargain, i didnt mind using 20 on 1 cycle lol at tht price either xx


----------



## babyloulou

I know!!! I bought 3 lots for £21 !! 150 tests for next cycle! Lol!


----------



## keepsmiling

its just soo cheap espeilly 4 us poas addicts, gives ur our fix!!!
i also bak up a pos opk with a didital smiley just so i no:)


----------



## lisaf

I'm tempted to try the digital smileys next cycle as backup... where do you get them?


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah me too- I think I might get some as back up- they are quite cheap on amazon too xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

well i always get mine from boots cos they r always cheap ther, my lst ones i got wer 11 pound cos of short expiry date
and these ones i got was 5 poundm,,, bargain!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

awww thanks lisa...if I need you to do that I will ask...you guys are wonderful with the information.


----------



## DragonMummy

I never get that lucky! Theyre about £15 on amazon, for 7.


----------



## lisaf

Ok, my boobs started hurting yesterday... they barely hurt at all this morning... but now they are REALLY hurting.. extremely tender, even a little ache when they are not being touched.

I am kicking myself for even noticing/getting excited about this... :(


----------



## DragonMummy

that's how mine started. killer boobs and faint nausea


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Lisa! Dont be silly, during the 2ww there are soooo many things to look at! I hope the boobs are a sign of a nice bfp for you honey xxx

My boobs have just stopped killing me......Last night was the first night in 7weeks of pregancy that Ive not had to wear a bra to bed! Hahaha xxx


----------



## lisaf

I wish the nausea from last night counted, lol... but dog puke can make anyone gag.


----------



## keepsmiling

aww lisa, how this is ur bfp on its way xx


----------



## caz & bob

well got one more pill to take tomorrow hay hate takeing tablets x x x


----------



## lisaf

I'm taking 7.5 tablets every morning... its almost its own meal!


----------



## Rudeollie

Honestly Lisa -I had no nausea until the middle of last week really - Now its an everyday thing! Sickness as an early pregnancy sign is actually very rare!

The most common are the hidden ones, like the sore throat and stuffy nose. And the constipation. xxx


----------



## caz & bob

i agree with that ollie how have you been hun when do you have your next scan x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

That is actually a really good idea to get the 7 pack of clearblue smileys and use one per cycle as a back up to a cheapy +opk. :thumbup: Thanks Kelly I have no common sense. The smileys are 22 pounds in the supermarket :(


----------



## lisaf

I've been more congested lately (damn it, that gives me more hope! lol)... usually never need to blow my nose, but have been doing it several times a day the past 2 days. I almost never have allergies but I can't rule those out since where I live there is so much pollen that most dogs get a condition the local vets call "Santa Barbara itch" because its just so common here.


----------



## lisaf

Even on Amazon the CBdigitals are almost $2.50 each.. my cheapies are about $1 each.


----------



## Rudeollie

FX Lisa eeeeeeek!!!!!!! Hehehehe

Caz - Im doing ok, have finally been to the loo after 4 days. TMI I know but Im sooo relieved, literally hahaha. Got my midwife app tomorrow and we'll get booked in from there. Im hoping it gets done there and then (date and time etc) So I can then toddled off an book myself a private one hahaha xxx

You doing ok hun??????? xxx Ive got some extra special PMA for you this time ok xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

ollie- my sister said sour gummies help with her sickness. Might be worth a try.

I have to say thsi last month, my boob were killing me...so much so I thought, there is no way I was not pg...I also had nausea, dizziness, and I am sure more.....Oh yeah...a flicking awesome triphasic chart....and still had BFN and AF.....

Sorry for the rant...had to get it out and it was not meant to deflat anyone elses possible symptoms....point to my rant....we just dont know until the bfp gods allow us to know.


----------



## keepsmiling

thats gotta be a good sign, wen u testing?
xx


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> FX Lisa eeeeeeek!!!!!!! Hehehehe
> 
> Caz - Im doing ok, have finally been to the loo after 4 days. TMI I know but Im sooo relieved, literally hahaha. Got my midwife app tomorrow and we'll get booked in from there. Im hoping it gets done there and then (date and time etc) So I can then toddled off an book myself a private one hahaha xxx
> 
> You doing ok hun??????? xxx Ive got some extra special PMA for you this time ok xxx

:haha: aw it awful hun when you carnt go isnt it ty for the pma i need loads for this month i hop i get a sticky one x x x x


----------



## lisaf

ttcbaby117 said:


> ollie- my sister said sour gummies help with her sickness. Might be worth a try.
> 
> I have to say thsi last month, my boob were killing me...so much so I thought, there is no way I was not pg...I also had nausea, dizziness, and I am sure more.....Oh yeah...a flicking awesome triphasic chart....and still had BFN and AF.....
> 
> Sorry for the rant...had to get it out and it was not meant to deflat anyone elses possible symptoms....point to my rant....we just dont know until the bfp gods allow us to know.

I think thats a great reminder. I definitely need to keep my feet on the ground here and not count my BFPs before they're peed on.


----------



## caz & bob

everyone is diffrent lisa i didnt have much symptoms just very tierd and pulling on my good side x x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

good point caz...everyone is different...ther are women out there with no symptoms at all....and a nice dark bfp!!!


----------



## caz & bob

true hun x x x


----------



## lisaf

thanks everyone... it really helps to not be dealing with this stuff all in my head!


----------



## caz & bob

night girls x x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oooo I'm having a Clomood again! Short temper with OH, AF-type pains, back ache, teeth on edge! Ooo these tablets are evil!!


----------



## DragonMummy

I've been having one tonight as well Lou - hubby has just taken himself off to bed....


----------



## babyloulou

It's horrible isn't it! I know I have made my OH sooooo uncomfortable tonight- he has gone off to bed too! But he is so nice he never says anything except "can I get you anything?" or "shall I run you a bath? / get you a glass of wine?" etc... Which for some reason makes me even madder!!! He really can't win, but I honestly can't control it!! :-/


----------



## lisaf

lou lou - I TOTALLY understand! Sometimes there IS no right thing to say.
I remember one particularly bad AF start when I was just so upset and he asked what he could do to make me feel better... I thought about it and answered 'get me pregnant' which made us both laugh a little and broke the tension. Because honestly, thats the only thing that truly would make it better, lol.


----------



## lisaf

Oh, and now I have this lower back pain that is just very localized.. very unusual. 
I'm will be so mad at my body if this all ends in AF/BFN. (imagine extremely disappointed parent with hands on hips shaking their head in absolute digust)


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> britt -do you notice your af is heavier or more painful bc of the clomid or is it just me?

Hey girls!! I know most of you are offline now but wanted to say hello and let you know I enjoyed reading your updates.

I had a fabulous time in the mountains....ahhh I tell you JUST what the doctor ordered. It was a bit icy up top but I didnt kill myself :haha: Oh and I went to Banff which is about an hour from Calgary where i live. My profile pic is a picture I took when we went hiking in Banff as part of my stagette. Its a beautiful place.

Ohh TTC i was really hoping with your symptoms that you wouldnt get AF! sorry hon....I know how you feel. I really hope you get your BFP this cycle as well.
I am taking the Clomid from CD3-7 this month so far no side effects :shrug:
and I thought my period would be heavier on Clomid but it really was only heavy for a day and a half and then essentially nothing.... I did have pretty bad cramps for about 4 days leading up to it though
:hugs:

So girls spoke with the FS nurse today...kind of a good news/bad news. Basically the results of my u/s are fine, apparently there is a tiny tiny subgke fibroid outside of my uterus (unlike what the u/s tech said) not impacting on anything, they said they have zero concern about it and would never treat it...

I also got my CD2 bloods (got it one day early by accident) all were fairly normal except FSH :wacko: It was 10 again!! It was 10 the first time I got it done than down to 9 and now back to 10, I am pretty disappointed....as thats not a great #- it needs to be under 10 and preferably under 7.

oh well, she did say we are still on for HSG on MOnday and IUI a few days after that....I know some places dont like to do HSG and IUI in the same month but this clinic prefers it, a better chance with clean tubes apparently?....hopefully the dye wouldnt affect little beanie if there is one- but i'm sure they know what their doing

:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Britt11 said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> britt -do you notice your af is heavier or more painful bc of the clomid or is it just me?
> 
> Hey girls!! I know most of you are offline now but wanted to say hello and let you know I enjoyed reading your updates.
> 
> I had a fabulous time in the mountains....ahhh I tell you JUST what the doctor ordered. It was a bit icy up top but I didnt kill myself :haha: Oh and I went to Banff which is about an hour from Calgary where i live. My profile pic is a picture I took when we went hiking in Banff as part of my stagette. Its a beautiful place.
> 
> Ohh TTC i was really hoping with your symptoms that you wouldnt get AF! sorry hon....I know how you feel. I really hope you get your BFP this cycle as well.
> I am taking the Clomid from CD3-7 this month so far no side effects :shrug:
> and I thought my period would be heavier on Clomid but it really was only heavy for a day and a half and then essentially nothing.... I did have pretty bad cramps for about 4 days leading up to it though
> :hugs:
> 
> So girls spoke with the FS nurse today...kind of a good news/bad news. Basically the results of my u/s are fine, apparently there is a tiny tiny subgke fibroid outside of my uterus (unlike what the u/s tech said) not impacting on anything, they said they have zero concern about it and would never treat it...
> 
> I also got my CD2 bloods (got it one day early by accident) all were fairly normal except FSH :wacko: It was 10 again!! It was 10 the first time I got it done than down to 9 and now back to 10, I am pretty disappointed....as thats not a great #- it needs to be under 10 and preferably under 7.
> 
> oh well, she did say we are still on for HSG on MOnday and IUI a few days after that....I know some places dont like to do HSG and IUI in the same month but this clinic prefers it, a better chance with clean tubes apparently?....hopefully the dye wouldnt affect little beanie if there is one- but i'm sure they know what their doing
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Hehe, you gave me a mental image of a baby coming out with dyed skin... do you get to choose the color of the dye? Have a pink baby, a blue baby a purple baby etc.. lol


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> britt -do you notice your af is heavier or more painful bc of the clomid or is it just me?
> 
> Hey girls!! I know most of you are offline now but wanted to say hello and let you know I enjoyed reading your updates.
> 
> I had a fabulous time in the mountains....ahhh I tell you JUST what the doctor ordered. It was a bit icy up top but I didnt kill myself :haha: Oh and I went to Banff which is about an hour from Calgary where i live. My profile pic is a picture I took when we went hiking in Banff as part of my stagette. Its a beautiful place.
> 
> Ohh TTC i was really hoping with your symptoms that you wouldnt get AF! sorry hon....I know how you feel. I really hope you get your BFP this cycle as well.
> I am taking the Clomid from CD3-7 this month so far no side effects :shrug:
> and I thought my period would be heavier on Clomid but it really was only heavy for a day and a half and then essentially nothing.... I did have pretty bad cramps for about 4 days leading up to it though
> :hugs:
> 
> So girls spoke with the FS nurse today...kind of a good news/bad news. Basically the results of my u/s are fine, apparently there is a tiny tiny subgke fibroid outside of my uterus (unlike what the u/s tech said) not impacting on anything, they said they have zero concern about it and would never treat it...
> 
> I also got my CD2 bloods (got it one day early by accident) all were fairly normal except FSH :wacko: It was 10 again!! It was 10 the first time I got it done than down to 9 and now back to 10, I am pretty disappointed....as thats not a great #- it needs to be under 10 and preferably under 7.
> 
> oh well, she did say we are still on for HSG on MOnday and IUI a few days after that....I know some places dont like to do HSG and IUI in the same month but this clinic prefers it, a better chance with clean tubes apparently?....hopefully the dye wouldnt affect little beanie if there is one- but i'm sure they know what their doing
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hehe, you gave me a mental image of a baby coming out with dyed skin... do you get to choose the color of the dye? Have a pink baby, a blue baby a purple baby etc.. lolClick to expand...


ha ha, yeah no kidding....figure they know what they are doing so not going to worry about it too much

how are you doing hon? any new symptoms, are they driving you mad?
hope this is it for you
xx


----------



## lisaf

going nuts is an understatement...


----------



## samfitz

hello ladies its been a while since i last came on here hope everyone is well has i havent had chance to catch up . has for me im really scared today i have had problems with my lazy eye since childhood so i have been having regular check ups to see if its time to have it operated on so i add app at hospital thursday an they want to run more tests they asked me what meds im on an i told them clomid so im having an mri scan on my brain today to look an see if i have anything going onin there mainly the pirtuitry gland to check for cysts cos the opticion told me that my eyes an fertility could be conected has this gland produces prolactin im not happpy about this has i hate confined spaces soooooo scared got to be there in 2hours grrrrr x x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Sew good luck Sam- I'm sure it'll be over nice and quick xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

good luck with the scan xx


----------



## babyloulou

How is everyone this morning? My temp has stayed up again! Yay!! Guess I did ovulate!!


----------



## keepsmiling

thats gr8 news babylou!!!!!!
let the bding commence xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Good news loulou! I made a clomid club thread in the 2ww forum for us, if you want to obsess over symptoms in there.....

Sam - best of luck to you. You'll be fine, just pretend youre in a sunbed or some exotic flotation device.....


Off to the docs in a bit to get a form for 21day bloods so I can get them done next week.


----------



## keepsmiling

can i hope over to the 2ww even tho im not on comid?


----------



## DragonMummy

course you can mate x


----------



## keepsmiling

i think most ppl no me by now and no im not on clomid lol, im an imposter haha xx


----------



## CLAIRYFAIRY

Good luck Sam I would be terrified too
Claire x


----------



## babyloulou

More places for us all to obsess DragonMummy!


----------



## babyloulou

How are you kissy? Just noticed you're online xx


----------



## xkissyx

hi lou was just catchin up and reading through ... am good thanks still no ovulation for me but had a fasting blood test done today and its checked for allsorts including all hormones the nurse said they'd be back tuesday so just intime for fs appoinment ..

how's u today lou .. congrats on the ovulation :flower: bring on the bfp!!

i had the most emotional mood ever last night just kinda had a mini break-down had a right go at OH he deserved it tho he made such an insesitive comment he said "don't know why your doing them damn things your just chasing the dream" .. i wouldn't say were on great talkin terms atm we had it out but don't think he realises exacly what am goin through he see's everything so simple ya have unprotected sex ya get pregnant and anything different he doesn't want to know 
i feel stuck in limbo constantly i'd love to get answers as to what is wrong because am not buying that its just a hormone imbalance ... least if it was PCOS i could deal with it xx


----------



## keepsmiling

aww kissy sorry ur having such a bad time with things at th mo
fingers crossed things get better 4 u soon xx


----------



## xkissyx

i'm sure they'll get better in time its just such a struggle with lots of questions and no answers xx


----------



## babyloulou

Aww I'm sorry Kissy- sorry you had a row with OH about it! You will feel loads better once you have had your fertility appointment I'm sure! Make sure OH goes with you too because they will want to arrange his SA test and everything- if he doesn't go with you they will just say you have to make another appointment with him. Mine came and waited in the waiting room until I'd had all the checks then I called him in for the last 5 minutes! 

Your OH will start to feel more involved as his tests are done too and everything. And it might help for him to hear from the FS that you two are going to need help- rather than just hearing it from you.

Chin up love- 5 more days and things will start moving for you! Always here if you need a chat xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls sorry for some of you whos having a bad time sam good luck hun well me carnt wait to ovulat hope it earlyer this month haha x x x x


----------



## xkissyx

thanks lou ... i asked if he needed a SA and they said no because he has 2 children already that were conceived within the first 3 months of trying for each and so the blame lays with my body ... am sure i will feel lots better when i see FS but in the meantime limbo sucks bigtime! 

got more peeved off because my cousin that has just had a baby and gave him to her mum when he was 2 week old well... she said if she's pregnant again she's gettin an abortion or giving it up for adoption because she doesn't want a baby, i told her straight ya don't want babies then don't have unprotected sex she's ment to be gettin implant in so we'll see what happens there her son has only just gone 3 months ....

on the upside i think my neighbour has appologised am not sure ... the bin men came other day n she brought our bin in for us and even put it in its place i suppose it was her way of saying sorry usually they just push it aside so they can get thier cars in and out the drive xx


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha- she's probably scared of you now Kis!! :haha:

Was it the FS who said that your OH didn't need am SA or just your doc? I think F.S's usually request one anyway regardless of previous children because sperm counts can vary alot within a couple of years! For example my OH's first sample showed only 3% motile sperm and 7% normal forms- three months later (and after a few lifestyle changes) it was 26% motile sperm and 13% normal forms! That just shows you how sperm can change and how different things can affect them! :wacko:

I would ask for an SA just to rule out any problems there too if I was you. They are cheap tests so they are likely to agree! I say that because we always knew the problem was with me not ovulating- we never imagined that OH would have issues too- but he did!


----------



## xkissyx

it was the gyno and doc that said it wouldn't need to be done but no harm in asking for it ....

i just get so fustrated and jealous and then angry for feeling like that nad then get so angry i'm cryin and then feel sorry for myself and then snap out of it just to be reminded a few days later ... i just never imagined TTC would take over my life like this ...

as for the neighbour hehe am sure she is but will teach her to start a fight when she's hungover xx


----------



## Britt11

Good morning girls
Sam- good luck hon, hope everything is ok, keep us posted
Babylou- yeah to O!!!! your chart looks fantastic!!
Lisaf- any news???

Caz, TTC how are you doing this morning?

has anyone had their CD3 bloods done and can post on their FSH? mine was on the high end- considered boderline I guess (I posted an update on my FS results a few pages back but you were all sleeping :)
the good news is my u/s is fine, no fibroid to be concerned of at all

hugs,


----------



## lisaf

My update:
I had a confusing hpt test last night. Very very frustrating...
Told DH last night before bed "honey, I need you to do something for me. Make sure I get a positive test in the morning." :haha: Told him that I was going to be mad at him if it didnt happen.. that I married him so I'd have someone to blame for stuff so he just needed to go along with it. :haha: You gotta laugh about this stuff, right?

This morning, BFN and temp drop, but still no spotting. Was slightly nauseous but really not sure that should count for anything... cramping has changed a little and seems more like pre-AF cramping but I'm in denial about that right now. Any hope for me out there?


----------



## keepsmiling

ur not out til the witch shows up xx


----------



## caz & bob

britt i am fine ty hun just hate the wait for o lisa keep testing hun x x x x


----------



## lisaf

that test from yesterday just upset me though... its so confusing and I've posted pics of it everywhere and 75% of of people say it looks positive. If it was just a matter of a faint line, I'd believe it, but since its all smudged funny I wasn't sure it counted.


----------



## caz & bob

if theres a second line hun its a + i seen it and it look good to me x x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Where is it posted Lisa? So I can have a look xxx


----------



## lisaf

but I had a BFN this morning (my pee wasn't quite as dark as it was when I took that other test yesterday afternoon.. but I feel like thats a slim hope to cling to) also took another one 4 hours after that one yesterday and it was negative too - of course pee wasn't as dark either.

my temp dropped today too

I'm scared of having a momentary implantation then losing it because of low progesterone... my doc said if I get a positive test then he'll give me progesterone supplements, but I'd have to call him like right now or risk waiting the whole weekend

And with a negative test this morning I just don't know that I can insist to him that I am.


----------



## lisaf

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/329561-positive-test-its-weird-smudged.html


----------



## Rudeollie

Lisa where did you post the test honey?!?!? How did I miss this!

Frickin baby makes me so tired I swear sometimes Im forgetting to breath! Grrrr xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:haha: x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo lisa- I can see why it's driving u mad! I don't want to give you false hope but in the second pic there's definitely a second line! Can you ring your doc anyway and see what he says? X


----------



## Rudeollie

There is certainly a second line there honey. I would call your FS and see what he says. x


----------



## lisaf

I may have to do that... maybe he will call in the prescription for me if I promise not to take it until I get a real positive
been struggling with some nausea (but I honestly could be making myself sick with this stress/anxiety)


----------



## lisaf

but why negative this morning? argh!!


----------



## DragonMummy

@Lisa - Thats what my ic's looked like a few days before I got a proper visible bfp - I think this is it hun! 

Maybe if you have to wait the weekend, look on the internet for foods that naturally boost progesterone?


----------



## lisaf

thats why I'm taking the B-complex... but if I was only at 8.8 with Clomid... not sure what 'natural' remedies could do! Lol
(reminder that in the US a 5 means a weak ovulation but that an egg was released, 10 is expected for normal, natural cycles, and a 15 is for medicated cycles)


----------



## Rudeollie

Remember Lisa you CAN ONLY get false negatives not false positives!This morning could have been a false negative!

I agree with Dragon, I think your on your way for a bfp honey xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Britt - thanks, yeah I did notice it really heavy yesterday but it has calmed a bit now and yes these cramps are horrible....Mine are low in my back like almost around my butt area..I have never had that before....So what does high FSH do?

LouLou - Yeah for Oving.....woohoo

Dragon - whats going on today....can we defo. confirm Ov? i am coming over to that thread as soon as I can get into that tww.

kissy - sorry about this down time, I understand....My DH husband came back wonderful so I constantly feel down that it is all my body that is not allowing for this. It is really taking a toll on my self esteem that is for sure.

Sam - ask the tech if you can bring in an Ipod or something, it might help to listen to some music....g/l hun.

Lisa - call you dr and tell him you got a positive...cuz by that pic you did...have him call in the prescription. Take another test over the weekend...if it is indeed pos then start on teh progesterone. Better to have the progesterone than not!!!

Well nothing new here....af still around but seems to be not to bad....cramping is hell though....seriously, I feel like (TMI ALERT) I have a hemmoroid or something...I have never had one but my pg sister explained the pain to me and that is what I feel....anyway other than dealing with my possible AF hemmoroid things are fine!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

have i missed somthin here!!
have u got urself a bfp lisa?
xx


----------



## caz & bob

fx lisa ttc hemaroid :haha: x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh lisa i found up post in the preg test section,, looking good girl xx


----------



## babyloulou

Ring your doc Lisa xxx


----------



## lisaf

So I called my doctor (this may run a tiny bit long since I love telling everything like a story). Talked to the receptionist and tried to explain what happened and she said 'so we don't know then' which totally made me feel like and idiot. She transferred me to the nurse though and when I told her, she seemed very certain that I would ONLY get a line if some HCG was present (I tried to hold back my laughter as she explained to me how hpts only detect this special hormone). She said a blood test would only confirm low levels of HCG... that basically that counts as a positive. She kind of shrugged off the negative this morning which is making me think it really is a concentrated pee thing and my afternoon pee was so much darker than my morning pee today.

So anyway, she's going to talk to the doctor..she said that all he has to do is call in the prescription but that she'll explain whats going on too. I told her that if he wants me to wait for a more definite positive test, I'll swear on a stack of bibles not to touch that prescription until then. She said that shouldn't be necessary because I got a positive.


----------



## lisaf

Oh yeah.. and I went outside to call my doc since I'm in a cubicle situation... and as soon as I got near the back door I noticed this strong fishy smell... after I got off the phone I asked my co-worker to check and see if she noticed it and she said I'm definitely being overly sensitive because she didn't notice what I was describing at all... oh and she has often complained about how she is really sensitive to smells.


----------



## Rudeollie

Told you Lisa! Yipppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hahaha Bless you xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

all these thigs r lookin good xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw :happydance: hun x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww lisa!!! I hope you get a big fat positive in the morning!!


----------



## lisaf

morning? who's waiting until morning, LOL!

Heard back from the nurse- they are prescribing the progesterone... I just had to scramble a little to find a pharmacy that can make this stuff since apparently it has to be made at a 'compound' pharmacy.
I'm still not counting it 100% until I see a better line. My doctor said its all about urine concentration at this point and my urine was definitely much darker with that funky test than it was this morning.


----------



## VickyLou

Hey lovelys how are we all?

I see we might have another bfp in here.... congrats lisa hope its a sticky bean. You ahve some very good signs and the second test is very strong. Good luck huni.

Loulou anything happening with you? got ya blood results yet?

Ollie hope your alright and baby not giving you too many horrible effects (i suppose there a good thing though). xx

Caz, britt, ttc how you all doing any news? xxx

Last night i had really strong horrible cramps in my right lower side and bottom of my back, had a really horrible headache right between the eyes for 3 days now, nothing is shifting it. Also dizziness, sick and feel like im going to pass out when im stood up. Think i may be coming down with something??? I was getting these symptoms on the clomid though?? just strange im still feeling this way after no clomid this month.
I thought the cramps were maybe ovulation but im only cd8 today which is far too early.

love and hugs to all 

Have a great weekend xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

its ppl like u that make me want to start peeing on sticks at 10dpo lol xxx


----------



## lisaf

keepsmiling said:


> its ppl like u that make me want to start peeing on sticks at 10dpo lol xxx

LMAO... well if it helps at all, I was 11dpo yesterday when I got that result.. so maybe you can hold off on testing until 11dpo?

DH didn't think that test yesterday was positive, lol. Now I'm sitting here discussing it all with all of you and my doctor etc and he doesn't think I am.


----------



## keepsmiling

ull show him with ur bfp in the mornign, can u post ya tests on here cos i cnt find it on preg test now lol xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi vicky nothing new here hun just waiting to o x x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

hey vicky.. how r u, hope ur ok huni xx


----------



## VickyLou

Fingers crossed for you this month caz.... hope you get a sticky one xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Keep smiling im alright well no im not to be honest but hey ho i will be. I hope your well huni and working hard on the weight loss. xx


----------



## caz & bob

im going to get some vitamins and take them because i might be lacking in some thing xx xx


----------



## keepsmiling

im sat here eatin bloody tomotoes as we speak so i must be doin ok lol chin up babe, wer all here if u need a moan or a chat :hug: xx


----------



## Britt11

VickyLou said:


> Hey lovelys how are we all?
> 
> I see we might have another bfp in here.... congrats lisa hope its a sticky bean. You ahve some very good signs and the second test is very strong. Good luck huni.
> 
> Loulou anything happening with you? got ya blood results yet?
> 
> Ollie hope your alright and baby not giving you too many horrible effects (i suppose there a good thing though). xx
> 
> Caz, britt, ttc how you all doing any news? xxx
> 
> Last night i had really strong horrible cramps in my right lower side and bottom of my back, had a really horrible headache right between the eyes for 3 days now, nothing is shifting it. Also dizziness, sick and feel like im going to pass out when im stood up. Think i may be coming down with something??? I was getting these symptoms on the clomid though?? just strange im still feeling this way after no clomid this month.
> I thought the cramps were maybe ovulation but im only cd8 today which is far too early.
> 
> love and hugs to all
> 
> Have a great weekend xxx

oh hon, take care of yourself hope its nothing serious. Perhaps your body is getting ready to O, it may be readjusting...do an opk just in case :hugs:

nothing too new, I have an HSG and IUI next week. Fx'd oh and still on 50mg of Clomid but different cycle days this time

how is TTC?


----------



## babyloulou

Aww vickylou- I hope it is your body gearing up to do it all by itself! It's had a clomid kick-start!

I'm fine- yes I got the blood results yesterday- they were 28- which considering I took the blood test on the actual day of ov is bloody good! I have booked another blood test for Monday which will be 7dpo xx


----------



## VickyLou

Caz thats good they can only help you. xxx

Keepsmiling well thats good huni, glad your doing ok. And thank you very much, ill be fine though sweetyxxx

Britt ooooo thats brill hope it works for you, fingers crossed for a sticky little bean. I think maybe your right chick its just my body adjusting to no clomid. Even having clomoods and im not taking the damn thing lol. 

xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey vick - nothing new here...just waiting to start my clomid on Monday....this will be my last cycle then off for more tests in the states.

I think you are probably having some residual effects from the clomid...maybe another effect will be O....britt might be right...You might be gearing up to Ov. Go find those OPK's


Awww, I am so happy for you Lisa....Cant wait to see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## lisaf

Vick - Maybe its completely unrelated to your hormones/clomid. Maybe you're just getting sick? Not sure if its a good thing or not for it to be unrelated to ovulation etc.. but its possible that its unrelated. 
Or maybe your body got 'trained' by Clomid to work super hard right now and so its doing it even without the Clomid present?


----------



## keepsmiling

lets hope its the 2nd option hey, and ur body is tyin to ov on its own,,, iv got vrythign crosed 4 u that i pos can vicky xx


----------



## VickyLou

Britt hopefully this last round will work for you so dont have to have more tests.... fx xxx

Lisa maybe i am but other than everything i have at the moment i feel fine. Im at the doctors next week so hopefully they can help me out.

xx


----------



## lisaf

Vicky - I just hope it means good things whatever is causing it! Maybe your body is going to O nicely on its own.


----------



## VickyLou

Oh lisa that would great.... dont think i have ever ov'd on my own lol. xx


----------



## lisaf

Lol, I was thinking about that this morning... how I used to be so glad I didn't get sore breasts or any kind of PMS... but now I'm wondering if its because I was never ovulating! (or at least maybe I've always had low progesterone?)


----------



## VickyLou

Maybe huni but hopefully that can get sorted out now. How do they test for low progesterone? xx


----------



## lisaf

They check for progesterone at 7 days past ovulation.
Mine has indicated ovulation, but is lower than it should be even for a natural cycle and I was on Clomid.
Its possible that if I am pregnant, my body could totally kick in and up the progesterone production and everything would be great. But its also possible that my body wont' keep making the progesterone and I could lose a pregnancy.

They usually diagnose it during a pregnancy by blood tests if they suspect something is going wrong.
Otherwise, they suspect it might be a contributing factor to early miscarriages, but they don't even suspect it until you've had 3!

Its kind of hard to tell if progesterone levels are falling because the pregnancy is failing or if the progesterone falling ends the pregnancy.


----------



## VickyLou

Hmmmm dont really understand all that really huni..... im thinking i might be the same though. They like to see over 40 when on clomid but every month i have ovulated on the clomid but my levels have been really low... 

1st month 39.9 (which was perfect)
2nd month 29.1 (borderline)
3rd month 27. 8 (borderline)

I dont no lol


----------



## caz & bob

well its my last clomid pill tonight x x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

goodbye to the last pill hey yay xxx


----------



## caz & bob

i no i hate takening pills me x x x x


----------



## lisaf

Vicky - sounds like me... supposedly it can't really hurt to take the supplemental progesterone once you ovulate/are pregnant.
I just read something though that said by the time you get a positive test, its too late for a supplement to rescue your levels... though there are tons of stories out there that contradict that so I'm going to ignore that.


----------



## keepsmiling

ignore it def lisa, dnt worry urself, keep us all updated on ur test in the morn xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

ugh caz I am jealous, I wish I had already taken my last damn pill...havent even started....UGH.....not till monday for me!

Britt what days are you doing your pills, b/c of the IUI?


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun i thought you took them same time as me hun x x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

nope day 5-9.....I am on cd2 and already this damn cycle is dragging...I am so impatient...I think because I have a dr appt on June 21 to talk about possible endo and I just want to get to that appt and find out what the hell is going on.....


----------



## caz & bob

i no how you feel hunnie im peadoff with the waiting im having a bottle of alcopop tonight to try and chill x x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah i am right there with ya....I am getting a bottle of wine and drinking it all by myself....hahaahah


----------



## caz & bob

:haha: dont blame you hun what stress we lot go threw x x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

tell me about it!


----------



## angelmatthew

how is everyone feeling tonight, im a little anxious as period due tomorrow


----------



## mrphyemma

Still waiting for a temperature rise. I had yet another dip this morning. Am clueless now as to what my blooming broken body is playing at. Got a +opk on Cd14 and no temp rise to confirm ovulation. SIGH :(

Lisa I hope this is it for you sweetheart x


----------



## lisaf

Thanks emma... I hope so too.. I'm paranoid that its an invalid test and that I'm an idiot. Will be testing in a few hours when I get home from work so we'll see.. if its still negative I'm going to be pretty upset.
Also trying to figure out how to use these darned suppositories I picked up at the pharmacy... too embarrased to call and ask. Also - they felt cold when I picked them up but it doesnt' say I have to refrigerate them or anything... very confused.


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> ugh caz I am jealous, I wish I had already taken my last damn pill...havent even started....UGH.....not till monday for me!
> 
> Britt what days are you doing your pills, b/c of the IUI?

Hey girls,
how are you?
I had a great day...roller blading and meeting friends, there was about 10 kids there no joke and I am the only one without- HOWEVER, they are awesome girls and i have known them since i was a teenager and they dont make me feel left out at all.

i here ya girls, I bought some Corona Light and wine today!! :happydance:

Lisa, I am anxiously awaiting todays test!! let us know, I hope this is it for you

TTC- I know what you mean about time dragging....I am CD6 today I think, but I got to take my clomid a bit early. The only reason why I am on different cycle days is my GP prescribed me the days 5-9 (which worked great btw) and this fertility clinic's policy is CD3-7, no other reason he said just thats what they put everyone on...

HSG on Monday....gulp :wacko:
:hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Long but v v v funny post Ive found:

FOLLOW THESE 14 SIMPLE TESTS BEFORE YOU DECIDE TO HAVE CHILDREN. GrinGrinGrinGrinGrin


Test 1 Preparation

Women: To prepare for pregnancy:-

1. Put on a dressing gown and stick a beanbag down the front.

2. Leave it there.

3. After 9 months remove 5% of the beans.


Men: To prepare for children:-

1. Go to a local chemist, tip the contents of your wallet onto the
counter and tell the pharmacist to help himself

2. Go to the supermarket. Arrange to have your salary paid directly
to their head office.

3. Go home. Pick up the newspaper and read it for the last time.


Test 2 Knowledge

Find a couple who are already parents and berate them about their methods of
discipline, lack of patience, appallingly low tolerance levels and how they
have allowed their children to run wild. Suggest ways in which they might
improve their child's sleeping habits, toilet training, table manners and
overall behaviour.

Enjoy it. It will be the last time in your life that you will have all the
answers.


Test 3 Nights

To discover how the nights will feel:

1. Walk around the living room from 5pm to 10pm carrying a wet bag
weighing approximately 4 - 6kg, with a radio turned to static (or some other
obnoxious sound) playing loudly.

2. At 10pm, put the bag down, set the alarm for midnight and go to
sleep.

3. Get up at 11pm and walk the bag around the living room until 1am.


4. Set the alarm for 3am.

5. As you can't get back to sleep, get up at 2am and make a cup of
tea.

6. Go to bed at 2.45am.

7. Get up again at 3am when the alarm goes off.

8. Sing songs in the dark until 4am.

9. Put the alarm on for 5am. Get up when it goes off.

10. Make breakfast.

Keep this up for 5 years. LOOK CHEERFUL.


Test 4 Dressing Small Children

1. Buy a live octopus and a string bag.

2. Attempt to put the octopus into the string bag so that no arms
hang out.

Time Allowed: 5 minutes.


Test 5 Cars

1. Forget the BMW. Buy a practical 5-door wagon.

2. Buy a chocolate ice cream cone and put it in the glove
compartment. Leave it there.

3. Get a coin. Insert it into the CD player.

4. Take a box of chocolate biscuits; mash them into the back seat.

5. Run a garden rake along both sides of the car.


Test 6 Going For a Walk

Wait
Go out the front door
Come back in again
Go out
Come back in again
Go out again
Walk down the front path
Walk back up it
Walk down it again
Walk very slowly down the road for five minutes.
Stop, inspect minutely and ask at least 6 questions about every piece of
used chewing gum, dirty tissue and dead insect along the way.
Retrace your steps
Scream that you have had as much as you can stand until the neighbours come
out and stare at you.
Give up and go back into the house.

You are now just about ready to try taking a small child for a walk.



Test 7

Repeat everything you say at least 5 times.


Test 8 Grocery Shopping

1. Go to the local supermarket. Take with you the nearest thing you
can find to a pre-school child - a fully grown goat is excellent. If you
intend to have more than one child, take more than one goat.

2. Buy your weekly groceries without letting the goat(s) out of your

sight.

3. Pay for everything the goat eats or destroys.

Until you can easily accomplish this, do not even contemplate having
children.


Test 9 Feeding a 1 year-old

1. Hollow out a melon

2. Make a small hole in the side

3. Suspend the melon from the ceiling and swing it side to side

4. Now get a bowl of soggy cornflakes and attempt to spoon them into

the swaying melon while pretending to be an aeroplane.

5. Continue until half the cornflakes are gone.

6. Tip the rest into your lap, making sure that a lot of it falls on
the floor.


Test 10 TV

1. Learn the names of every character from the Wiggles, Barney,
Teletubbies and Disney.

2. Watch nothing else on television for at least 5 years.


Test 11 Mess

Can you stand the mess children make? To find out:

1. Smear peanut butter onto the sofa and jam onto the curtains

2. Hide a fish behind the stereo and leave it there all summer.

3. Stick your fingers in the flowerbeds and then rub them on clean
walls. Cover the stains with crayon. How does that look?

4. Empty every drawer/cupboard/storage box in your house onto the floor &
leave it there.


Test 12 Long Trips with Toddlers

1. Make a recording of someone shouting 'Mummy' repeatedly. Important
Notes: No more than a 4 second delay between each Mummy. Include occasional
crescendo to the level of a supersonic jet.

2. Play this tape in your car, everywhere you go for the next 4
years.

You are now ready to take a long trip with a toddler.


Test 13 Conversations

1. Start talking to an adult of your choice.

2. Have someone else continually tug on your shirt hem or shirt sleeve while
playing the Mummy tape listed above.

You are now ready to have a conversation with an adult while there is a
child in the room.


Test 14 Getting ready for work

1. Pick a day on which you have an important meeting.

2. Put on your finest work attire.

3. Take a cup of cream and put 1 cup of lemon juice in it

4. Stir

5. Dump half of it on your nice silk shirt

6. Saturate a towel with the other half of the mixture

7. Attempt to clean your shirt with the same saturated towel

8. Do not change (you have no time).

9. Go directly to work


You are now ready to have children. ENJOY!!


----------



## Smile4me

I have been readin your posts, :sleep: and I would like to join.... I am also on my second round of clomid.. First round days 5-9 50mg... second round days 5-9 100 mg. My dh has a lower sperm count and a slight motility issue but my ob told him to start taking wheat germ on the first round supposedly t helps with the spermies SWIM and shape? Anyway my progesterone before clomid was 15 on cd21 then on clomid it went down to 13? WTH does that mean? I have an ultrasound scheduled Tuesday and I just took my last clomid pill today so I started the EMS plan last night....
Can someone please tell me where to go to do a fertility chart etc. to get caught up with you all? Thanks!!!


----------



## lisaf

Smile4me said:


> I have been readin your posts, :sleep: and I would like to join.... I am also on my second round of clomid.. First round days 5-9 50mg... second round days 5-9 100 mg. My dh has a lower sperm count and a slight motility issue but my ob told him to start taking wheat germ on the first round supposedly t helps with the spermies SWIM and shape? Anyway my progesterone before clomid was 15 on cd21 then on clomid it went down to 13? WTH does that mean? I have an ultrasound scheduled Tuesday and I just took my last clomid pill today so I started the EMS plan last night....
> Can someone please tell me where to go to do a fertility chart etc. to get caught up with you all? Thanks!!!

Welcome.. fertilityfriend is the site of choice it seems.. just click on the link below my signature. There are little lessons/article to explain it all to you.

Its possible the clomid made you ovulate a little later and the test at day 21 was not as close to 7 days past ovulation? Just a thought...was your cycle longer on Clomid?


----------



## Smile4me

Actualy NO... I was two days early? I thought that was really strange as I felt soooo pregnant. My boobs were so sore which I had with my daughters and I thought for sure this was the one. We have been ttc by ourselves for a year with no help so my doctor just sort of looks at my chart like... well you havent had any problems before... (REALLY) then whats going on? I had to ask her if she would do an ultrasound... my youngest is 7 and I am only 35 dh is 35 as well so a lot can change in 7 years...

Did you take another pg test this evening?


----------



## Smile4me

I guess I should have mentioned, I believe my ovulation is right on time each month as I get really bad cramps about a week or two before my af so my doctor says its me ovulating, and believe me I know it when it comes around... I have not had a successful ovulation test however, I wasn't doing them properly the first round of clomid as I could not wait four hours to drink water so It was my own fault. I have bad heaches on clomid, the first round was pretty bad and again this time, I'm just taking tylenol.


----------



## DragonMummy

Ollie that has been copy and pasted and sent to everyone i work with!


----------



## lisaf

Not looking good for me.. nice dark concentrated urine and BFN on both my IC and an FRER... started just the tiniest hint of spotting too.
I don't think its going to happen...


----------



## DragonMummy

oh bugger it Lisa.... my fingers are still tightly crossed! Which is unhelpful as I am at work (til 0400 - boo!) and it makes it hard to type...


----------



## lisaf

I'm trying to decide if I should still take the suppository tonight. Is there any point? Either I wasn't pregnant or its too late anyway?

Also heard it can delay a period which will just leave me more frustrated if there's no pregnancy to save.


----------



## Smile4me

Lisa... I'm sorry sweetie, how long have you been on clomid?


----------



## lisaf

this was my 4th cycle


----------



## Smile4me

I know how depressing this all is, I am only on my second cycle but the first one about destroyed me mentally.... I was hoping for a miracle but I guess good things come to those who wait.... Are you doing any type of vitamins, herbs?
I tried evening primrose and robitussin the first cycle and talked to my OB and she said that would be fine. I havent quite got the whole charting thing down... I didn't buy a bt yet or any preseed or softcups or any other things I have seen posted because the first cycle i thought I was for sure.... my lovely husband have a baby. My husband is more worried about my health than anything else, he doesn't like to see me going through these horrible mood swings, stress, migraines, and the normal pms symptoms seemed worse.

What dosage are you on since you are on your 4th cycle?


----------



## Smile4me

:coffee: If only i could drink real coffee right now!

Grrrr!!!! I just posted a long post and it went away..... 

I can totally relate to the frustration, not only do you think your pregnant then you are teased with all the pg symptoms
Well two weeks ago I had this amazing dream that i took a pregnancy test and it was BFP so I jumped out of bed and took a test to see a negative sign... then i got all the symptoms and WHACK :witch:- AF showed up on my doorstep like a ton of bricks!!!!

Are you seeing a specialist?
What mg are you on this cycle?
Are you following any type of Egg Meets Sperm Plan?
Any vitamins/herbs? just curious, I'm doing evening primrose and robitussin but I am curious what all of your thoughts are about the softcups and the preseed? 

I really need help with this whole charting thing...


----------



## Smile4me

HMMM My posts are not showing up?


----------



## Smile4me

ok i guess they are... weird... 
Lisa - What dosage of clomid are you on in your current cycle?
What vitamins/herbs are you taking? Just curious I am taking evening primrose and robitussin.. i just wanted to get some more info on the softcups and preseed....


----------



## lisaf

I've been on 50mg each cycle even though my progesterone was low because it was clear that I was ovulating (I was taking Clomid because I did not ovulate on my own).
I take a women's daily multivitamin (they're cheaper than prenatals, not significantly different according to the pharmacist plus the prenatals made me sick), I also take a B-100 Complex to see if it would help my progesterone.
I also take fish oils for the omega 3s etc and my acupuncturist has me on some chinese herbs... 
I'll be off the clomid for a while and will be taking Vitex instead (you can't take that while you are on Clomid)


----------



## DragonMummy

Ah hun, I want to say something encouraging but at the same time I hate when people try and give me false hope. All I can say is that I hope youre wrong. x


----------



## Tiff

Smile4me - Your posts were in moderation because you had someone's name in your posts that isn't allowed. Its been edited out and the posts are approved now.

:flower: Happy Posting!


----------



## lisaf

Smile - feel free to send me a private message and I can give you tips on charting, don't want to clutter up the clomid pages too much while all the UK girls are sleeping, there are usually enough pages to catch up on as it is!


----------



## Smile4me

oh ok, sorry I'm new to all of this... I'm in St. louis


----------



## lisaf

Dragonsmummy - thanks.. I don't want the false hope either. I know there is still a chance I just don't see how I could not get a line 24 hours after getting a 'line', you know? The falling temp is not good but there are so many other signs... some cramping which isn't good either but I guess may be ok.


----------



## DragonMummy

when you join FF there is a charting course. it only sends you one lesson a day so you don't get a whole load of mumbo jumbo but it's pretty easy to understand. Also have a ook at other member's charts and get to know them - that helps as you get an idea of what is normal and what you should be looking out for x


----------



## DragonMummy

am in last half hour at work - WOO! has been really quiet for the last couple of hours.... am nodding off. I finish at 0400 though so nearly there


----------



## lisaf

Dragonmummy -

:sleep::grr:
(this is my attempt to show me trying to keep you awake... there is no : poke : smiley)


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: I really need it! My eyes are beginning to droop and I am starting to ramble on my calls!


----------



## DragonMummy

woop! let me go early! nunight! xxxxx


----------



## Delilahsown

:wave: Hi Ladies! Hope you all don't mind...I'm jumping on the clomid wagon! I'm on day CD6 today- 2nd day on clomid. I started having MILD pains in my lower abs today...is that normal?


----------



## Smile4me

HI there.. noticed you have maca what is that?
also what is vitex?


----------



## Delilahsown

Smile4me said:


> HI there.. noticed you have maca what is that?
> also what is vitex?

:wave: Hi smile! Maca root is a natural food product- kinda like a root veggie that is said to promote natural fertility. Its not an herb so no stimulant. It is also said to help naturally regulate your cycles. I think vitex is that natural equivalent to clomid- so you can't take them both at the same time. I think it also contains vit b-6.


----------



## Smile4me

Delilahsown said:


> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> HI there.. noticed you have maca what is that?
> also what is vitex?
> 
> :wave: Hi smile! Maca root is a natural food product- kinda like a root veggie that is said to promote natural fertility. Its not an herb so no stimulant. It is also said to help naturally regulate your cycles. I think vitex is that natural equivalent to clomid- so you can't take them both at the same time. I think it also contains vit b-6.Click to expand...


HI Delilah:wave:....OK Great Thanks!!!
so you can take maca with clomid then... I read that the man should take maca.. I wanted to get a little more information about it before i go off to buy it for dh. :hugs:


----------



## Sazaroo

Hey ladies!

Just had my FS appointment yesterday and he is given me Progesterone to start a cycles and then I can start my Clomid yay! So.... can I join your club? 

xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

:wave: Hi to all the newbies!!

Lisa, I too hope you are wrong :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing okay all those waiting to ovulate, those in the 2ww and of course those already pregnant. :flower:

My temp has risen back to pre-O temps this morning. I am hoping this means I have ovulated but who knows?! 7dpo bloods next Friday then the weeks wait :wacko: xx


----------



## babyloulou

One dropped temp doesn't mean much Emma- they can fluctuate a lot. See if it goes back up tomorrow xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Check me out guys, I would like to nominate myself for the "Most Pathetic Temperature Surge To Give Crosshairs" award. 

I really think I have a shot at it.....


----------



## mrphyemma

:rofl: Seriously though I would swap with you in a heartbeat DM my chart looks utterly ridiculous and nonsensical :(


----------



## mrphyemma

babyloulou said:


> One dropped temp doesn't mean much Emma- they can fluctuate a lot. See if it goes back up tomorrow xx

Thanks babyloulou but it isn't a case of one dropped temp I don't think I explained properly :blush:....My temps never rose at all after I thought I had ovulated :nope: Today's temp is a bit higher so maybe I ovulated yesterday? :shrug: I had such high hopes for the clomid but I'm starting to feel the pessimism setting in :cry:


----------



## mrphyemma

Just had a nosy at your chart babyloulou and it is looking very good indeed :thumbup: x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh right Emma- I see what you mean I've just looked! Have you been taking your temps at the same time and everything?


----------



## mrphyemma

Yes I take my temp religiously at 7am. I don't have the best of charts even on a normal cycle but it just looks bonkers since I started the clomid


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi All! Well thanks to however complained over me not been considerate within the group about me been pregnant!

Im not getting into it as I am truly upset. Should anyone from here wish to keep in touch please PM with your email address and I'll be sure to keep in touch that way.

Sorry to whoever I upset by sticking round, sorry for answering questions from others about how I was and so sorry for tryin to offer help and advice to others on the difficult journey. 

Such a shame!

Lots of love of luck to Lou, Vicky, Caz, Sam Emma, Britt and TTC! Sorry if I miss anyone Im trying to get off here quickly xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Aww ellen- what the hell's happened???


----------



## Rudeollie

Ive been told Im been inconsiderate by some person. Someone must have complained that Im still here and "braggin" about been pregnant...........Salt in wounds so I was told.I didnt think Id done anything of the sort! Anyhoo I must sadly leave.

Dont want to upset anyone anymore do i? Even tho I SUSPECT its only myself thats upset.

Nice way to make a nervous, scared and apprehensive woman feel!


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- that is ridiculous! You've been a part of this club for ages! And you have done nothing of the sort!! Don't you dare leave over this!

Who complained?


----------



## Delilahsown

that is pretty sad. I know that even though TTC is a purely sensitive subject in General- at least be happy enough for the person that was able to achieve the miracle. Ollie- i'm sure that all the questions you answered whether about your own well being or clomid in general was at least helpful to the ones that asked.

Loads of best wishes for the rest of your pregnancy journey :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Thank you Delilah xx 

No Lou its pointless............xxx I'll just end up gettin reported again, she's probably spying on me now! x


----------



## babyloulou

Ive replied to your PM xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Ellen I can't believe this! I for one think it is great you are hanging around as it gives me hope that I too can achieve a pregnancy from using clomid. You have always given advice and supported the other ladies and in my opinion nothing you have said could be misconstrued as bragging. It is crazy!


----------



## babyloulou

I would just like to say to whoever reported Rudeollie that you should be ashamed of yourself! She has never rammed anything down anyone's throat about being pregnant at all. She only answers questions she is asked about it. She has suffered a miscarriage before and so is tentative about moving to any pregnancy boards yet! She has not even put a pregnancy ticker on or even changed her status from "trying to conceive yet". She is always here trying to help everyone with queries and showing an interest in everyones cycles. Whoever you are I hope you are happy with yourselves....


----------



## mrphyemma

:thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

what the hell has gone on ellen ignor what people have people said dont leave i like you around hate it when people report people for somert they havent done it rediculas it is they want to grow up well hope everyone is ok today been out and got my vitamins and my decaff green tea haha x x x x


----------



## babyloulou

caz & bob said:


> what the hell has gone on ellen ignor what people have people said dont leave i like you around hate it when people report people for somert they havent done it rediculas it is they want to grow up well hope everyone is ok today been out and got my vitamins and my decaff green tea haha x x x x

She's had a message from admin saying there have been complaints about her from someone! Someone has said she rams her pregnancy down everyone throats! I think I might know who complained - and this person has less reason than anyone else to complain about someone ramming a child down peoples' throats!! I better stop now because I am getting really angry and I have no proof! :growlmad:


----------



## caz & bob

i just carnt believe some one would do this to here she only been helping people out and she not done anything at all there are some horrible and jealous people out there it like being at school isn't it x x x x


----------



## Britt11

Hello beautiful ladies,

first off I have to say that I am absolutely appalled and disgusted that some person decided to take their bad day/experience out on Rudeollie! That is pathetic and it is obviously their own person problem with jealousy. Not only is Ellen not able to communicate with us regularly on this thread but also now we are not able to get useful pertinent information on the Clomid and what worked for the girls that got BFPs- absolutely ridiculous!!
Seriously Ellen, my jaw literally dropped reading this, I cant believe it....I really want you to stay...perhaps we can write to the BNB admin...Either way, I am adding you as a friend, would really like to still keep in touch :hugs:

agggh still fuming, on another note:

Emma- hon, I am confused about your chart too...you had the +ve opk on the perfect day, CD14, so you would have hopefully O'd the next day- CD15...your CD21 bloods will tell for sure. Silly question, but is there any way something is wrong with your thermometer? :wacko: just asking....because the chart seems off. Did you have O pains?

Dragonmummy- ha ha :rofl:your post made me laugh...yes its a slow start but definitely an O!! :happydance::happydance:

Babylou- your chart is looking fantastic!

as for me, last dose of Clomid today....curious I am still on 50mg but do you think I should have doubled it to the 100 like they originally said? I only questioned the clinic as my #'s were off the chart last month on CD21 and they came back and said yeah, just keep with the 50mg...now I'm worried that wont be enough for the IUI....agghh, I shouldnt worry or second I guess I think...

:hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Sounds like you are well prepared to tackle this cycle head on Caz. here's some dust to make cycle 5 a lucky one for you :dust:


----------



## babyloulou

caz & bob said:


> i just carnt believe some one would do this to here she only been helping people out and she not done anything at all there are some horrible and jealous people out there it like being at school isn't it x x x x

Yes it is- I'm just wondering if the person will have the guts to admit it was her and say why!


----------



## mrphyemma

Hmmm could be the thermometer but more likely it is I this is broken Britt :) I had pains right from Cd2 and my first clomid tablet right up to Cd13 but the worst day seemed to be Cd12 which does doesn't add up at all. I guess it is just a case of waiting to see what the bloods say if I can decipher which day is the best to go and get them done :wacko:


----------



## caz & bob

ty hunni i hope i do haha x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm sure if they said 50mg was fine then it is my love. Try not to worry :)


----------



## lisaf

Ellen has never rammed her pregnancy down anyone's throat. She really only seems to mention it when we all ask for updates. I have to guess that the person who did it must be new or must be at a very tough time in their TTC journey.
I've been known to be sensitive about others being pregnant... but I can't see what there is to complain about. Someone who struggles like we all have, who doesn't try to lord it over you by telling you what to do, what worked, and to 'relax' is always welcome. 
Its only a problem when the person who is pregnant is completely insensitive to what the rest of us are still dealing with and Ellen has NEVER shown insensitivity to us here.

I don't want to get Ellen in trouble though either.
Whoever complained, I'm not shocked or disgusted or anything like that... I just think you didn't understand and I hope we can help you see how hurtful you've been to Ellen and how there is a bigger picture to Ellen's story than the post or two that looked braggy to you. I hope we can all sort this out and get along here.


----------



## Britt11

mrphyemma said:


> Hmmm could be the thermometer but more likely it is I this is broken Britt :) I had pains right from Cd2 and my first clomid tablet right up to Cd13 but the worst day seemed to be Cd12 which does doesn't add up at all. I guess it is just a case of waiting to see what the bloods say if I can decipher which day is the best to go and get them done :wacko:

yeah your right, when do you get your blood work hon? Hope the results are ace!

Oh and sorry hello to my fellow cycler Caz!! how are you hon? You took your last Clomid tab already right?

TTC- how are you today?

xx


----------



## lisaf

Anyway, not looking good for me... and now I'm extra confused. Starting to think my test was invalid.

I used the progesterone suppository last night.. my temp fell below my coverline today and spotting is getting heavier.
Now I just have to resist the urge to use the suppositories from 1dpo onward (some doctors prescribe this and it seems to help some women but my doctor refused to let me use it that way... but now I have this prescription all filled and waiting to be used).


----------



## caz & bob

Britt11 said:


> Hello beautiful ladies,
> 
> first off I have to say that I am absolutely appalled and disgusted that some person decided to take their bad day/experience out on Rudeollie! That is pathetic and it is obviously their own person problem with jealousy. Not only is Ellen not able to communicate with us regularly on this thread but also now we are not able to get useful pertinent information on the Clomid and what worked for the girls that got BFPs- absolutely ridiculous!!
> Seriously Ellen, my jaw literally dropped reading this, I cant believe it....I really want you to stay...perhaps we can write to the BNB admin...Either way, I am adding you as a friend, would really like to still keep in touch :hugs:
> 
> agggh still fuming, on another note:
> 
> Emma- hon, I am confused about your chart too...you had the +ve opk on the perfect day, CD14, so you would have hopefully O'd the next day- CD15...your CD21 bloods will tell for sure. Silly question, but is there any way something is wrong with your thermometer? :wacko: just asking....because the chart seems off. Did you have O pains?
> 
> Dragonmummy- ha ha :rofl:your post made me laugh...yes its a slow start but definitely an O!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Babylou- your chart is looking fantastic!
> 
> as for me, last dose of Clomid today....curious I am still on 50mg but do you think I should have doubled it to the 100 like they originally said? I only questioned the clinic as my #'s were off the chart last month on CD21 and they came back and said yeah, just keep with the 50mg...now I'm worried that wont be enough for the IUI....agghh, I shouldnt worry or second I guess I think...
> 
> :hugs:

what cycle do you take your clomid hun x x x x


----------



## caz & bob

when do you think i should start testing for ovulation because to day i have :af: type pain x x x


----------



## Britt11

caz & bob said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello beautiful ladies,
> 
> first off I have to say that I am absolutely appalled and disgusted that some person decided to take their bad day/experience out on Rudeollie! That is pathetic and it is obviously their own person problem with jealousy. Not only is Ellen not able to communicate with us regularly on this thread but also now we are not able to get useful pertinent information on the Clomid and what worked for the girls that got BFPs- absolutely ridiculous!!
> Seriously Ellen, my jaw literally dropped reading this, I cant believe it....I really want you to stay...perhaps we can write to the BNB admin...Either way, I am adding you as a friend, would really like to still keep in touch :hugs:
> 
> agggh still fuming, on another note:
> 
> Emma- hon, I am confused about your chart too...you had the +ve opk on the perfect day, CD14, so you would have hopefully O'd the next day- CD15...your CD21 bloods will tell for sure. Silly question, but is there any way something is wrong with your thermometer? :wacko: just asking....because the chart seems off. Did you have O pains?
> 
> Dragonmummy- ha ha :rofl:your post made me laugh...yes its a slow start but definitely an O!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Babylou- your chart is looking fantastic!
> 
> as for me, last dose of Clomid today....curious I am still on 50mg but do you think I should have doubled it to the 100 like they originally said? I only questioned the clinic as my #'s were off the chart last month on CD21 and they came back and said yeah, just keep with the 50mg...now I'm worried that wont be enough for the IUI....agghh, I shouldnt worry or second I guess I think...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> what cycle do you take your clomid hun x x x xClick to expand...

Hey Caz, last cycle I took it days 5-9 and this cycle its 3-7 as per the fertility clinic (apparently thats their policy for everyone).
When we first me with the FS, he told me to double the dose to 100mg this month, ...then I got CD21 on 50mg and the progesterone was off the charts...so I phoned back and asked if they still wanted me to double it, my FS was away so she asked another doc and he said to just keep with the 50 but take it on days 3-7, just hope its enough....someone worried me on the dose is all that it should be 100mg...

:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/330435-clomid-club-before-during-after.html#post5398059

I just started a thread over in the general area for all us current or former or potential clomid users. This way its not in an area where someone who is very sensitive about TTC will be upset by a pregnant or even a new mommy is posting but we can all keep in touch and share everything.

What do you gals think?


----------



## babyloulou

Excellent Lisa xx


----------



## Britt11

caz & bob said:


> when do you think i should start testing for ovulation because to day i have :af: type pain x x x

 if you have enough O tests...than start now hon....you never know :shrug:
I hope I dont O for at least a week as I have HSG booked on Monday morning...


----------



## caz & bob

Britt11 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello beautiful ladies,
> 
> first off I have to say that I am absolutely appalled and disgusted that some person decided to take their bad day/experience out on Rudeollie! That is pathetic and it is obviously their own person problem with jealousy. Not only is Ellen not able to communicate with us regularly on this thread but also now we are not able to get useful pertinent information on the Clomid and what worked for the girls that got BFPs- absolutely ridiculous!!
> Seriously Ellen, my jaw literally dropped reading this, I cant believe it....I really want you to stay...perhaps we can write to the BNB admin...Either way, I am adding you as a friend, would really like to still keep in touch :hugs:
> 
> agggh still fuming, on another note:
> 
> Emma- hon, I am confused about your chart too...you had the +ve opk on the perfect day, CD14, so you would have hopefully O'd the next day- CD15...your CD21 bloods will tell for sure. Silly question, but is there any way something is wrong with your thermometer? :wacko: just asking....because the chart seems off. Did you have O pains?
> 
> Dragonmummy- ha ha :rofl:your post made me laugh...yes its a slow start but definitely an O!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Babylou- your chart is looking fantastic!
> 
> as for me, last dose of Clomid today....curious I am still on 50mg but do you think I should have doubled it to the 100 like they originally said? I only questioned the clinic as my #'s were off the chart last month on CD21 and they came back and said yeah, just keep with the 50mg...now I'm worried that wont be enough for the IUI....agghh, I shouldnt worry or second I guess I think...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> what cycle do you take your clomid hun x x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Caz, last cycle I took it days 5-9 and this cycle its 3-7 as per the fertility clinic (apparently thats their policy for everyone).
> When we first me with the FS, he told me to double the dose to 100mg this month, ...then I got CD21 on 50mg and the progesterone was off the charts...so I phoned back and asked if they still wanted me to double it, my FS was away so she asked another doc and he said to just keep with the 50 but take it on days 3-7, just hope its enough....someone worried me on the dose is all that it should be 100mg...
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

it should be enough that hun x x x


----------



## caz & bob

lisaf said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/330435-clomid-club-before-during-after.html#post5398059
> 
> I just started a thread over in the general area for all us current or former or potential clomid users. This way its not in an area where someone who is very sensitive about TTC will be upset by a pregnant or even a new mommy is posting but we can all keep in touch and share everything.
> 
> What do you gals think?

brill lisa x x x x


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> Anyway, not looking good for me... and now I'm extra confused. Starting to think my test was invalid.
> 
> I used the progesterone suppository last night.. my temp fell below my coverline today and spotting is getting heavier.
> Now I just have to resist the urge to use the suppositories from 1dpo onward (some doctors prescribe this and it seems to help some women but my doctor refused to let me use it that way... but now I have this prescription all filled and waiting to be used).

sorry to hear that....on a positive note your LP was pretty long this cycle...I thought I remembered you saying that you normally had a short LP. So your bfp is right around the corner!! I know CD1 is so awful :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

DragonMummy said:


> Check me out guys, I would like to nominate myself for the "Most Pathetic Temperature Surge To Give Crosshairs" award.
> 
> I really think I have a shot at it.....

:rofl: 
:awww: poor little surge
I think you deserve the award... :flower:


----------



## lisaf

Its weird but I'm not so terribly upset. Either something happened and for whatever reason it didn't stick - in which case its at least possible for it to happen for me - or at least my spotting didn't start up at 10-11dpo which is AWESOME... my temps were even much better looking all around and getting a surge in temp at 7dpo instead of a dip is better (well, unless the dip is actual implantation which of COURSE is better).

I know my progesterone was tested too early last cycle but the fact that it wasn't as pathetic/low this time may mean things are getting better and better for me.

I'm a little scared to be off the Clomid, but my ultrasound is being scheduled for CD12 so I should get a heads up on if I'm going to ovulate on my own and that should take some of the anxiety away from that... either I will or I won't but I'll get some warning if its actually going to happen.
I just wish I could stop temping etc during this break, but I know it will be less stressful to know for sure if I ovulated and when.

AF is due today for me.. but by taking the suppository last night I may have thrown that off.. may come anyway though, we'll see.


----------



## Smile4me

lisaf said:


> Anyway, not looking good for me... and now I'm extra confused. Starting to think my test was invalid.
> 
> I used the progesterone suppository last night.. my temp fell below my coverline today and spotting is getting heavier.
> Now I just have to resist the urge to use the suppositories from 1dpo onward (some doctors prescribe this and it seems to help some women but my doctor refused to let me use it that way... but now I have this prescription all filled and waiting to be used).

OH LisaF, I am so sorry... thats how I felt when AF visited me in April! 
OK, I'm going to start charting to get on board with everyone here.

Ellen, I hope you don't leave.. I can't imagine someone taking out their frustrations of what is supposed to be a beautiful journey and hurt someone else as they have achieved what ultimately we are all trying to achieve.
Anyway, we have all been through way too much to start causing stress for a woman who has achieved the most beautiful thing in the world!!! We are behind ou and DON'T LEAVE!!

I am on cd10 bd every other night until ovulation. 

Thanks LisaF, I will start looking at the information you gave me, that was very helpful!!


----------



## babyloulou

We have a new thread for Ellen to be involved on- and anyone else who may not currently be on Clomid but wants to chat still 

https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/330435-clomid-club-before-during-after.html


----------



## DragonMummy

babyloulou said:


> We have a new thread for Ellen to be involved on- and anyone else who may not currently be on Clomid but wants to chat still
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/330435-clomid-club-before-during-after.html


WOOP new thread to stalk! CC is taking over the boards! Good idea Loulou, somewhere not just for success stories but for the girlies waiting to be put on the 'Mid. 

@Lisa - you're being very rational hun. But the fat lady still ain't singing.... Am I doing the flase hope thing again? pmsl

And thanks for the award.... truly the lamest chart to ever limp into crosshairs....

Am off to tuck me and the boy into bed and watch Dr Who. He truly is obsessed...


----------



## Wobbles

Rudeollie said:


> Hi All! Well thanks to however complained over me not been considerate within the group about me been pregnant!
> 
> Im not getting into it as I am truly upset. Should anyone from here wish to keep in touch please PM with your email address and I'll be sure to keep in touch that way.
> 
> Sorry to whoever I upset by sticking round, sorry for answering questions from others about how I was and so sorry for tryin to offer help and advice to others on the difficult journey.
> 
> Such a shame!
> 
> Lots of love of luck to Lou, Vicky, Caz, Sam Emma, Britt and TTC! Sorry if I miss anyone Im trying to get off here quickly xxx

You drama queen - Seriously you need to shake yourself for being so selfish and full of yourself. There was no need for this post at all (you didn't have to stop advising or posting within LTTTC either) but you wanted to cause a 'look at me' scene ...right?


----------



## Wobbles

I will confirm my contact with member via PM which I was honest and straight about, sorry if not pussy footing around it upset to the point it's been taken way past what it was about! 



> Hi there,
> 
> I'm contacting you about your activity within the LTTTC section. We ask all ladies to use that section of the forum with compassion including ladies who after LTTTC fall pregnant.
> 
> We have had concerns raised over your activity and regular talk of your pregnancy within this section and would like to remind you these things can be upsetting to read ...how tired you are, your scans etc all of these girls would love to be tired and feeling as you do but its salt in a wound when you haven't got it. I'm sure you know that?
> 
> If you could talk to forum friends within that sections with consideration in mind that would be great.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Wobbles

The reply I got was well OTT stating things like she was unable to offer support, didn't realise she'd be pushed out and wasn't allowed to use the section, how she would do a goodbye thread blah blah and how upset SHE felt not maybe the people who are having a hard time reading a handful of pregnancy symptoms (not the odd one) ...it's not just about your forum friends and journals are an excellent way to stay in touch but it NEVER stops advice being offered.

My reply to that (its up to her to post her PM as I cannot)


> Wow
> 
> How selfish of you.
> 
> I would like you to read over my PM again but I will point out parts of it;
> 
> *We have had concerns raised *over your activity and *regular talk of your pregnancy *within this section and would like to remind you these things can be upsetting to read ...*how tired you are, your scans etc *all of these girls would love to be tired and feeling as you do but its salt in a wound when you haven't got it. I'm sure you know that?
> 
> *If you could talk to forum friends within that sections with consideration in mind that would be great*.
> 
> So I did not ask you to move on now did I? And I am most certainly up for pointing this out on the public forum to you if you wish to stamp your feet.


----------



## babyloulou

Wobbles- ellen has never upset anyone in here about her pregnancy. She has remained an active and supportive member of this thread. She offers us all support and hadn't even put a ticker on so not to upset us. I think rather than being a drama queen she is just genuinely upset and surprised!


----------



## Wobbles

You mean you haven't been upset? You answering on behalf of everyone yet there's of course a reason for my contacting your friend so no not everyone was ok with reading updates on symptoms and scans on a regular basis among her replies. The response to my PM was selfish and inconsiderate. This shouldn't have become a public debate and there was no reason for it to.

Journals are a great way to stay in contact with FULL details daily symptoms etc where friends can communicate from all sections. But still I didn't tell this lady she should not post and couldn't give advice and I refuse to allow her to flame like that, sorry.


----------



## babyloulou

I honestly don't understand what had upset anyone to be honest- that's all. Rudeollie only spoke about her symptoms because people asked her!


----------



## Wobbles

You know what I spoke to the lady privately with no fuss but a it was created so I made sure exactly what I said was available. I definitely did not/do not want a debate over it. We all know what is comfortable for some forum friends formed may not be felt by others/everyone and as the forum is open for everyone to join in and not a select number are welcome to join in on this thread surely that those people need to be considered. Now and then comments are never an issue but sometimes it's polite to move the discussion and updates onto journals.

I reviewed post contents/activity before contact and privately suggested consideration instead this lady stamped her feet and called the concerns a complaint again making people uncomfortable (how dare they). Nice!


----------



## babyloulou

I don't know what else to say then- I'll think I'll leave it here before I get myself into trouble too x


----------



## Wobbles

She wasn't in 'trouble' but I certainly didn't take well to the sarcasm in my inbox followed by bad feeling attempted to be left on the forum unnecessarily. 

I don't see why anyone finds it hard to swallow consideration of all members in an open thread for all. Our level of 'ok' is different and those levels change daily (ups and downs) or on circumstances (usually bad news). But really it wasn't meant to be made such a big deal of!

Anyway onwards ...tomorrow I will remove all this negative from the thread.

x


----------



## NurseKel

Wow. I am truly sitting in shock and saddened with what I have just read. As many ladies on here know, I joined this thread while on my 3rd round of Clomid which was successful. I have been hesitant to post here as I didn't want to be percieved as "flaunting" my pregnancy. I love many of the ladies on this thread and can genuinely emphatize with their pain and disappointment over TTC. I have NEVER seen Ollie be mean, unkind or unsupportive to any member on here. She has always asked about other members and offered tons of support. I can not speak for her but I made a personal decision (at the approval of many thread members) to stay a part of this thread as a postive sign that Clomid can work. I would like to think that it is inspiring to the ladies having such a hard road to TTC. Believe me when I say that I feel a certain amount of guilt when we post because I want all of the ladies to get their BFPs. I have continued to post also as a result of other member's request as many of them enjoy keeping up with the pregnancy progress. Once again, I am truly saddened that this thread has taken this turn.
Clomid girls....you know I love ya'll!


----------



## babyloulou

Me too Nursekel xx


----------



## todteach

:shock:? I'm very confused. Am I allowed to post here during my two week wait while taking clomid? Or am I to use the other board in the two week wait section?


----------



## lisaf

Look guys, we can't keep talking about this. We have to move past it.
As long as you are still TTC you can post here. If you are pregnant you can post here, you just can't talk about the details of your pregnancy here it seems. We started an alternate thread over in the lounge area where you can stay updated and post about anything without upsetting those who are sensitive.

If we keep talking about this drama the thread will get locked. I don't want all of us to lose this support.


----------



## NurseKel

I was stating my personal opinion in what I felt was a mature, nondramatic way. FYI- I have already moved over to the new thread.


----------



## Wobbles

Nursekel I did NOT say she couldn't post within this thread making your whole rant pointless. Over reactions again only concerned about yourselves and not others. Selfish. Todteach where have I suggested you wouldn't be able to? I haven't said that at all. 

Slap in the chops when you try to cover the comfort of EVERYONE. Use to it I guess.


----------



## babyloulou

I am really shocked now! Is this a joke??? Why is admin so upset over pointless arguements? 1 person has complained! The rest of us are shocked! What does that tell you???


----------



## DragonMummy

Well I have just had a read back over the last few pages and I have to say WHAT a mountain you are all making out of a molehill! Come on guys, all admin asked is that a pregnant member doesn't post updates on her pregnancy in here! I don't think that's unreasonable at all, this is a forum for those who are ltttc. I know some of you are really good friends but she never said people couldn't come in here whilst pregnant, she just asked that people use a bit of consideration for those who might be sensitive. 

I hate it when this happens on here - one small thing blows up into a full on witch hunt. I was really enjoying the CC thread but now everyone is chucking an unnecessary huff and fecking off elsewhere. So you know, it was ME who messaged Wobbs. MEEEE. And I wasn't being bitchy and I wasn't trying to cause trouble, and it wasn't specifically Ellen that I messaged about. I have been trying to put a brave face on TTC and having a MC last month (i know, i know, violins, whatever) but every time I went into the LTTTC boards there was someone else COMPLAINING about their sore boobs and MS. And yes Ellen was one of them, over and over again on the bloody day I announced my MC on the CC thread. So yes I reported it. This is a big forum, there is a success stories thread, bfp announcement thread, hpt gallery, first trimester, PM!! It's not like there is nowhere to talk about it. And I appreciate there is an element of caution involved in first tri, particularly for us LTTTC'ers, but when I got my bfp, I quietly announced it in CC then buggered off to my journal for updates. 

So there we go. You can stop having a go at Wobbles. Throw it all back at me. 

So I am not shit stirring, I wasn't being nasty I was just sick of having everyone else's pregnancy symptoms shoved down my throat when I am not pregnant any more.


----------



## lisaf

Can we please move on? Can we get back to what this thread was about and let all this go, please?


----------



## DragonMummy

Well I'd like to, like I say I wasn't trying to be a bitch, it's all about self preservation isn't it?? But I imagine I am not flavour of the month now so we'll see.


----------



## babyloulou

Yes dragonmummy we realised it was you- and without wanting to throw more shit into the fire I have to be honest and say I have found it alot more uncomfortable to listen to you talking about how you haven't slept when your son is playing up- and how yhat makes ttcing Hard for u and oh. It's loads more insulting to those of us who haven't even managed to have one than ellen talking about feeling sick is!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Sigh... which is why I try not to mention him too much. I am aware that I am lucky in even having one child and try not to complain or moan. And I have never once blamed my son for TTC being difficult. But the secondary infertility thread is rarely visited so I have no option but to come in here. And also I have had the shoe on the other foot, it took us nearly three years to conceive him. But I am not getting into an argument. Evidently the witch hunt has turned on me which is fine. At least you'll leave others alone! But my intentions were not unkind, as yours now clearly are.


----------



## lisaf

Gals, please do not get this thread shut down.
Some of us really really need this and these personal battles are just going to end badly for everybody!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh for gods sake! If you can sleep tonight that's all that matters. Let's agree to disagree- because I really, really don't want to tell you what I think right now!!


----------



## Tiff

Ladies, the bickering and fighting needs to stop. If you have personal issues, please take it off the forum. This thread is not the place for it.


----------



## lisaf

Thanks Tiff -

Back to the clomid TTC stuff.... 
my spotting has tapered off... then again my usual pre-AF spotting comes and goes.
Its just all so weird because this usually starts 10-11dpo and its now 13dpo (AF due date for me). I didn't get the O date wrong, pretty sure about that, so its all just weird. 
Had DH pick up some tests at the drug store since I'm down to 1... I told him to get the FRER and he bought 2 3-packs! Silly man, lol.. and I thought I was the POAS addict! Now I'm going to be tempted to pee on these expensive tests more than once a day since I don't think this can hold out for 6 days, lol.


----------



## DragonMummy

Can you get him to hide them and ration them out? :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh for fucks sake!


----------



## lisaf

He did that before.. back when I wasn't ovulating, lol.
But no.. I'm hoping I'll have some self control! I don't 'feel' pregnant right now so I'm not all panicked about it. I think that having the suppositories helps a little... before I was so panicked to get the BFP so I could get the suppositories I knew I'd need with my crummy progesterone levels.
I'm actually really happy right now, not stressing much at all even with everything still up in the air..... which is so VERY VERY unlike me... I'm just enjoying it though.. its nice not to be anxiously over-analyzing everything.


----------



## DragonMummy

Ha ha well we are always being told that if you just relax...


----------



## lisaf

Lol.. well I was more 'relaxed' this cycle than any other... so of course if this does end up working out for me, then its clearly true and everyone else should just relax so it can happen to them too! 

;)
(please note the intense sarcasm)


----------



## Wobbles

babyloulou said:


> I am really shocked now! Is this a joke??? Why is admin so upset over pointless arguements? 1 person has complained! The rest of us are shocked! What does that tell you???

Why don't you ask me directly than talk at me? I will answer anyway that I am not 'upset' I am peeved at a small group of supposing grown women getting on like you who fail to understand simple understanding of what they read and other people.

So now tell me where I said '1' person complained because I'll now put you straight that it wasn't, we tend to act on concerns that have more than 1 report. You know your reaction to one member who says she actually felt uncomfortable shows only yourself up.

But why don't you tell us your last theory Babyloulou you seem to have one?


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry wobbles I didn't mean to get into an argument with you- I understand you have to act on these things and I will leave it at that. I am just upset because I have been on this thread for months and we've all got such support here. I really don't want to argue x


----------



## Wobbles

I was just backing my corner on was the fact I didn't ask her to leave or not post and nobody appears to have picked up on that in fact I pointed that out a second time privately with her, instead member still made a fuss. Success stories are great and updates are just as great but in the right place sometimes that's all ...I'd never interfere with good advice and support generally.

Someone said on another page 
"and can genuinely emphatize with their pain and disappointment over TTC"
Well so do I ...It's easy to assume I probably don't ...I do and it's still raw in mind to this day so with that we have tried and do try to find comfy spots for everyone and along the way, consideration and thought is sometimes needed for others who are feeling that bad day and not just approved within a small group.

I don't want to argue either Babyloulou https://www.pregnancyforum.co.uk/images/smilies/loveshower.gif


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls im posting on her aswell lisa hope you have got you :bfp: x x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

Ooh yes, fingers still crossed for lisa...


----------



## caz & bob

well think im going to ovulat in the next day or 2 xx x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0069.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DragonMummy

Looking good. My crosshairs have disappeared so I am now quite happy that ov didn't happen. I had an opk like yours today Caz so maybe I'm going to have another bash!


----------



## caz & bob

i would if i were you i would reather ovulat early then late il see what tomorrow brings only cd8 or 9 today x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Looking good for you Caz and fingers still crossed for Lisa x

With any luck I will get my crosshairs tomorrow.


----------



## caz & bob

fx hun x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl - your chart is looking about 100 times better now Murph! It actually makes some sort of sense! Personally I would consider taking out some of the eary temps as they will push your cover line WAAAY up.


----------



## mrphyemma

Never thought of that DM. I reckon the clomid sent them artificially high at the start of my cycle. Might go and titivate it. x


----------



## lisaf

Alright girls, I just don't know what to think. BFN again this morning. 
My temp went up but it might just be the suppositories? I am finding mixed data about this online. Some say it has no effect others say it affects it only if its oral, some say it always has an effect.
Still spotting but its very light still.. all those earlier symptoms are basically 'gone' though maybe they were in my head to begin with?
I've heard the suppositories can lengthen your LP but it shouldn't hold off AF indefinitely.

Just don't know what to think.. not excited, not disappointed.. just not sure where to go. Had a messed up dream that my HPT was like a thermometer... where you had the BFN showing, but you could press a button, hold it down and see the real data and it said I had 13.5 HCG.
There doesn't seem to be any way to test positive but then 3 days later test negative. I'll be calling the doctor on Monday but have to get through today.
I know I'm only 14dpo, but I never make it this far.


----------



## Delilahsown

lisaf said:


> Alright girls, I just don't know what to think. BFN again this morning.
> My temp went up but it might just be the suppositories? I am finding mixed data about this online. Some say it has no effect others say it affects it only if its oral, some say it always has an effect.
> Still spotting but its very light still.. all those earlier symptoms are basically 'gone' though maybe they were in my head to begin with?
> I've heard the suppositories can lengthen your LP but it shouldn't hold off AF indefinitely.
> 
> Just don't know what to think.. not excited, not disappointed.. just not sure where to go. Had a messed up dream that my HPT was like a thermometer... where you had the BFN showing, but you could press a button, hold it down and see the real data and it said I had 13.5 HCG.
> There doesn't seem to be any way to test positive but then 3 days later test negative. I'll be calling the doctor on Monday but have to get through today.
> I know I'm only 14dpo, but I never make it this far.

get some betas drawn


----------



## lisaf

I hope to get my blood drawn Monday. This is just so confusing though... if its 0 then this whole thing was a fluke?


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun im hopeing for you x x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

@Lisa - This is the prob with LTTTC isn't it? There doesn't seem to be ANY straight answers! It's all straggling along and hoping for the best. Hopefully you have an extremely shy bfp in there. If not then I hope AF gets a flipping wriggle on and puts you out of your misery!


@Murph - I do tend to faff about with my first week temps and put them at or below whatever the average for the rest of the month is. Particularly with my PCOS as I can get some really wild temps! As long as you don't interfere with the week approaching ov I don't think it should matter. Although feel free to "disregard" any wild temp spikes there as well! :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

mrphyemma said:


> Looking good for you Caz and fingers still crossed for Lisa x
> 
> With any luck I will get my crosshairs tomorrow.

Good morning (or evening where you are) beautiful ladies,

I have had a great w/e so far and DH and I are finishing the deck today, its suppose to be +26 degrees Celcius in Calgary today whoo hoo, thats like a heat wave for us :)

Anyway, Emma loving your chart :happydance: one more high temp and you will have your crosshairs, but remember FF gave me the wrong O day- it was 2 days off (late), the Clomid can really mess with your temps. Do you think you O'd on CD17 or 14? I am still inclined to say if you had O pains that you O'd earlier and your temps were out of whack.

Caz- oh my gosh, I think you are right, you just might O super early, when did you O last cycle? I am hoping not to O for a week, as i need to get HSG and IUI timed properly... :)

How is everyone else? Dragonmummy?

I will check the other thread too
:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

i ovulated cd 16 hun x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Had I not been temping I would have sworn Cd14 was O day Britt as the pains I was having suddenly stopped around then. Ah well I'm just hoping for something above 30 on my blood tests.


----------



## DragonMummy

Well here is tonight's opk. Doesn't look like one of someone 3dpo really does it. Mine would normally be blank!

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC00448.jpg


----------



## ttcvicky

Hi everyone, 

My husband and I have been trying to conceive for 2 years, we have had all the tests and they have all come back ok I ovulate on my own after my lap my doctor has put me on 6 months of Clomid at 50g days 2-5. So far the only side effect for me has been hot flushes which is good. I was worried I was going to be really moody as I normal get moody before my period but so far so good. I am having a scan on CD12 to check how I am reacting. I am on CD 10 and have started testing daily for ovulation so far nothing normally I ovulate around day 16 of my cycle so we will see.

I am not sure really why we are taking Clomid as all the tests were ok but i guess anything is worth a try!

Also taking daily wellwomen vitamins and wellman for him too lol

I have also read a bit about using pre-seed as Clomid can make you dry so have got this too ready to go!!!
I keep reading about Clomid not working if you ovualte on your own has anyone got success storys with a similar situation to mine?
All the best to everyone and thanks for any input or advice!


----------



## babyloulou

Welcome Vicky xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi Vicky, welcome. I know there's a few on here that use pre-seed. Also some use robutussin (sp?) which is a kind of cough medicine, that helps you to produce more of your own. I dont have issues in that dept with clomid so I don't bother with any of them!


there's quite a few women on here on clomid who ovulate fine but are on it to produce a better quality egg or more eggs. x


----------



## babyloulou

I use robuttisin and preseed vicky xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi vicky welcome hun i use preseed and i ovulat on my own to x x x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Vicky, 
I'm on my second round of clomid, I used robittusin and evening primrose the first round and trying it on the second round. I assumed preseed was only if you don't create enough naturally during bding.. so thats why I haven't tried it yet, but again it is only my second round. My ob put me on 100mg this time around. I assume I ovulate on my own and my ob def thinks I do so she put me on it anyway. Hope this helps


----------



## mlyn26

Hi i have a question for you all - sorry if you cannot answer that.

I know clomid is for people who dont O but i also heard it can help regulate O. 

I came off BCP in October 2008 and got BFP 15 months later on my 6th cycle. Sadly i MC and am back to TTC. My cycles are regulating but never been shorter than 38 days. Could my egg me pretty shit by O ( I heard if you O after cd23 it can be over ripe?). Is there any point in enquiring after clomid to try and bring O earlier or should i just leave my body alone. 

Sorry if you dont know and i've just hijacked your thread! x


----------



## babyloulou

I think Clomid can be used to help with that mlyn26! Definitely worth asking your FS about xx


----------



## yomo

Can I ask a question? Has anyone elses CM increased on Clomid I mean like loads?


----------



## babyloulou

My white creamy stuff increased massively on the first two cycles- no ewcm still though. But the last two cycles I've been really dry all month!


----------



## yomo

babyloulou said:


> My white creamy stuff increased massively on the first two cycles- no ewcm still though. But the last two cycles I've been really dry all month!

Thanks, I am the same I am amazed to how much I have sorry TMI. But like you say not so much ewcm think I might invest in some preseed this month.


----------



## babyloulou

I used loads this month. I've always used it but only put a bit in- then ellen said the month she got her bfp she used a whole syringe full for each BD- so I tried it this month too! And I was using softcups xx


----------



## babyloulou

I've just realised I haven't posted my news on this thread yet- for those that won't see the other thread. I have had a bfp today!!


----------



## yomo

babyloulou said:


> I used loads this month. I've always used it but only put a bit in- then ellen said the month she got her bfp she used a whole syringe full for each BD- so I tried it this month too! And I was using softcups xx

Thats it then Preseed and the softcups at the ready! I shall be armed lol. Hope you have come down from the ceiling lol. xx


----------



## babyloulou

Not really- I am petrified that it will be blank tomorrow morning!!


----------



## yomo

babyloulou said:


> Not really- I am petrified that it will be blank tomorrow morning!!

Can understand you thinking that with one but 2 can't be wrong babes plus is wasn't first thing in the morning. I am sure that you shall be on here first thing in the morning with that darker line. xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Nah. That line was nice and pink. It'll be pinker in the morning! X


----------



## Delilahsown

yomo said:


> Can I ask a question? Has anyone elses CM increased on Clomid I mean like loads?

I had asked that too the other day....i kept thinking for sure I had to pee or something- and no- just lots of the creamy looking stuff.


----------



## Smile4me

babyloulou said:


> I used loads this month. I've always used it but only put a bit in- then ellen said the month she got her bfp she used a whole syringe full for each BD- so I tried it this month too! And I was using softcups xx

Very useful information so if this round is unsuccessful then I too shall try preseed and softcups. Thank you so much ... Ladies... RUN DON'T WALK and get your supply of preseed and softcups! or go online lol.....


----------



## Smile4me

Delilahsown said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask a question? Has anyone elses CM increased on Clomid I mean like loads?
> 
> I had asked that too the other day....i kept thinking for sure I had to pee or something- and no- just lots of the creamy looking stuff.Click to expand...

I don't really know what i hve but I know hat I have had creamy cm today cd10... so I tried to do the check and it seems my cervix is low and firm so I don't know, I'm sorry....

I asked earlier if clomid causes af like cramps or could it be ovulation at cd10, even though the cervix is low and firm?


----------



## babyloulou

It certainly can cause cramps- it's done it to me every cycle!


----------



## yomo

babyloulou said:


> It certainly can cause cramps- it's done it to me every cycle!

All the way through? I have had cramps and backache on day 11,14 and 15 really bad, but then I get dull pains everyday with it now. Plus I feel really down in the dumps and sleep!!! I have never slept so much lol xx

Lou I am waiting for those 2 lines again, I am on team lou BFP!!! lol xx


----------



## babyloulou

Yes Yomo- I had side effects really bad- especially on the first couple of rounds- I couldn't tell by pains when ov was because I had the pains all the way through each cycle, I had cramps, backache, horrendous headaches, mouth ulcers all over my mouth- chronic insomnia on the 5 days of tablets and then constant exhaustion the rest of the month! And my moods were like nothing I'd ever known! Like I had a black cloud over my head!!

I got another line this morning- although it is alot fainter than yesterdays! I'm just hoping it will start to get stronger!!


----------



## Lady T

hello ladies 
im starting clomid today i had a lap on sat and still recovering and in pain! the out come of the lap showed i had unicornuate uterus.im abit worried what this will mean for us as i have been told that i will b a high risk preg something i was not expecting to hear. im hoping that clomid will work for us as we have been trying for 3+ years. i hear that you have a higher chance of mulitiples on clomid i am also worried about this because my uterus has this problem how will i carry twins or more? is ne1 on clomid with this problem that can give me advice everything is spinning at the mo.


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> Yes Yomo- I had side effects really bad- especially on the first couple of rounds- I couldn't tell by pains when ov was because I had the pains all the way through each cycle, I had cramps, backache, horrendous headaches, mouth ulcers all over my mouth- chronic insomnia on the 5 days of tablets and then constant exhaustion the rest of the month! And my moods were like nothing I'd ever known! Like I had a black cloud over my head!!
> 
> I got another line this morning- although it is alot fainter than yesterdays! I'm just hoping it will start to get stronger!!

aw hunnie im glad you got it x x x x


----------



## caz & bob

hi lt some do get multipule and some dont hun x x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies....WOW I have missed tons....DH's birthday this weekend so I had a hard time logging on and catching up. Needless to say I am exhausted....Well I need to catch up with all of you but am having a hard time reading through all that has gone on.....nothing new here....I start my clomid tonight....ugh, get ready for the headaches!!!!!

Britt - tell me how you are feeling today hun, I know you are having your HSG.

Caz - how are you??

Dragon - Looks like we got an O right

LouLou - OK, am I reading your siggy wrong.....do we have a BFP to celebrate....woohoo....BFP in da house!!!! Congrats girl!!!!!

Ollie - Not sure what has transpired....but I love your input darling...I will PM you if you dont mind if I ever have some clomid/preggo questions and also to check in to make sure you are doing ok!

Emma - Looks like we have an O to celebrate with you also???


----------



## caz & bob

hi ttc ok hun think im getin ready to ovulat hun xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

woohoo, I hope you got your preseed ready!!!! hahahaah...Yipee for the bding! Are you still going to follow a pattern this month or just do it everyday?


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> morning ladies....WOW I have missed tons....DH's birthday this weekend so I had a hard time logging on and catching up. Needless to say I am exhausted....Well I need to catch up with all of you but am having a hard time reading through all that has gone on.....nothing new here....I start my clomid tonight....ugh, get ready for the headaches!!!!!
> 
> Britt - tell me how you are feeling today hun, I know you are having your HSG.
> 
> Caz - how are you??
> 
> Dragon - Looks like we got an O right
> 
> LouLou - OK, am I reading your siggy wrong.....do we have a BFP to celebrate....woohoo....BFP in da house!!!! Congrats girl!!!!!
> 
> Ollie - Not sure what has transpired....but I love your input darling...I will PM you if you dont mind if I ever have some clomid/preggo questions and also to check in to make sure you are doing ok!
> 
> Emma - Looks like we have an O to celebrate with you also???

Hey TTC, there you are!!! :happydance:
I posted on the other thread, wasnt sure where everyone was posting now.
I have copied my post for you:

Hello everyone,

so just back from my HSG this morning and I had zero pain with it seriously I heard all these horrible stories of severe cramping- i think that cramping is only felt if your uterus goes into spasm. Anyway, it was quick and went great and both tubes are completely open!!!! The FS said you are good to go with your IUI later this week hunny!! :thumbup:

Babylou- so happy for you and the Digi, you must have loved seeing those words "pregnant" :happydance:

Caz- oh my gosh, nice OPK, do you think you will get a +ve tomorrow?

Smile4me- yes you are good to go with testing. Last month I did Clomid CD5-9 and got a +ve on CD13. Good luck 

Emma, how are you doing today? TTC, are you around hon?


----------



## Britt11

on and good luck with the Clomid this cycle TTC. I finished my last one a couple days ago....it seemed to be much better for side effects this round, no headaches just insomnia and some moodiness....lol, DH was making fun of me for being so cranky on it

hugs,


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww that is great news britt!!!! Wonderful!! So what day are you scheduled for the IUI?


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> aww that is great news britt!!!! Wonderful!! So what day are you scheduled for the IUI?

thanks hon, the day after I get a positive OPK we go in to the clinic...which I am hoping is not for a few days yet.... :)
lol, not an exact science for sure, but hopefully it gets timed okay

there were so many women waiting for the same test in the room with me today, all going through similar experiences of various ages.....was very cool


----------



## keepsmiling

just wondering britt, how cum ur having iui??
good luck with it xx


----------



## LeaArr

Hey ladies. I was hoping I could join you in here. I am starting my first month of clomid. My recurrent miscarriage testing found both a clotting disorder and lazy ovaries. Hopefully we will manage to deal with one, then work with the other.


----------



## Britt11

keepsmiling said:


> just wondering britt, how cum ur having iui??
> good luck with it xx

hey, well we are getting it because we are at a FS clinic now. We are both in our early 30's and have been very actively been trying for 10 months now. They did a SA on DH and his morphology is quite low (motility and volume was fine)...my #'s are good except CD3 bloods could be better but they arent horrible.
With the IUI they wash his sperm (get rid of a lot of the bad ones) and inject it right at my cervix, has a much better chance than natural. Also I am on Clomid to induce a superovulation

we are really hoping this works

:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome lea G/L on the clomid.

Britt - well this is round 3 for me, I really hope I have less s/e this time around though I must say they werent that bad.


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh wow, when r u havin it dun hun,, got vrything crossed 4 u xx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks ttcbaby and Britt :hugs:

welcome Leear xx

Britt- my OH has low motility and low morphology (excellent count though) and I have never ovulated before Clomid! So if I can get a bfp anyone can! Fingers crossed for your iui xxx


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> welcome lea G/L on the clomid.
> 
> Britt - well this is round 3 for me, I really hope I have less s/e this time around though I must say they werent that bad.

I am really hoping this is your lucky cycle hon!! :thumbup:
if not, I know the surgery will be very helpful for you. I read a stat that if the fibroid is affecting your fertility once its removed your chances increase by 70% :shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

loulou, did you find that robistussin helped your cm....I tried it last month and didnt seem to get any ewcm .....I mean maybe a bit but I thought it was make more of it. How much did you take?


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah thanks britt - I have heard that also....I spoke to my dr last week about a possibility that I might have endometriosis and he didnt seemed surprised that I might....UGH, you would think he would have said something about it. So I have an appt in the states on June 21 to speak to my dr over there about the fibroid adn the possible endo....


----------



## samfitz

hi ladies an congrats babylou really pleased for you hun. an this is so confusing now wi 2 clomid forums not sure where i need to be now ha ha hope everyone is ok has for me i think im gearing up for ov has i feel like i have been booted fromthe inside out sseveral times really sore this month but other than that im not too bad only problem is im getting ready to ov an hubby is working away until the weekend grrr x x x


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> yeah thanks britt - I have heard that also....I spoke to my dr last week about a possibility that I might have endometriosis and he didnt seemed surprised that I might....UGH, you would think he would have said something about it. So I have an appt in the states on June 21 to speak to my dr over there about the fibroid adn the possible endo....

either way hon you are on the right path, you could also could conceive in the next bit, you never know fx'd for you....I have heard so many success stories after the surgeries. I actually had early endo as a teenager and early 20's it went away with a D&C and being on BCP....i dont have a trace of it anymore (my mother had a hyseterectomy at age 27 for endo)


Smile4me, thanks for the reply. I go in for the procedure the day after my +ve opk, which is likely in about 4-6 days from now :hugs: good luck with you as well


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow britt - did you have a lap done? how did teh D&C take the endo away...isnt the endo in your abdominal cavity?


----------



## ttcbaby117

sam - hi hun, where is the new forum, I keep saying i am going over there...do you have the link? get the bding in before he leaves and as soon as he returns. it might be enough, I have a girlfriend who swears she got pg while her husband was away....hahahahaha


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> wow britt - did you have a lap done? how did teh D&C take the endo away...isnt the endo in your abdominal cavity?

I dont know hon, I thought endo had to do with your uterine lining as well- it builds up thick or something- hence to shed it periods are very painful and heavy. :shrug:
anyway, I was seeing an OBGYN at 22 and it was his recommendation to have the D&C and start BCP- he said it "might" work, and it really did....I used to have periods so heavy and painful I couldnt go out or move for a week...I felt relief within a couple of months....


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh wow....well I have heard of it inside the uterus but I heard it was rare...thanks for sharing. I know I dont have it inside, but maybe outside, so they will have to do a lap to check for it.


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> oh wow....well I have heard of it inside the uterus but I heard it was rare...thanks for sharing. I know I dont have it inside, but maybe outside, so they will have to do a lap to check for it.

no worries, yeah keep us posted on how it goes...I think mine was just a lucky chance that it worked and it did, you should be good on the lap (no I never had that done)
:hugs:

oh here is the link to the new thread. IDK which one we are to post on, I just post on both. I got to get to work ha ha...talk soon :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/showthread.php?t=330435&referrerid=46711


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> woohoo, I hope you got your preseed ready!!!! hahahaah...Yipee for the bding! Are you still going to follow a pattern this month or just do it everyday?

:haha: i have hun x x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi everyone,

Welcome Learr, hope you have a short and sweet stay her in the clomid club x

Britt11, So glad your HSG went well my love, that's great news. Good Luck with the IUI x

TTC, Wishing you luck for this round of clomid lovely x

Babyloulou, Fab news on the +hpt's today x

Sam, I hope your eggy behaves and arrives at the right time x

Caz, I reckon your +opk is just around the corner.

I have scraped into the 2ww by the skin of my teeth. My temps are still pretty rubbish. I don't know if that is just me or if it means I'm still not ovulating properly?! I guess only the bloods will tell me. FF says I O'd on Cd17 so do you ladies think I should go for bloods on CD24 (7dpo) or stick with CD21 (tomorrow) and risk low numbers as I am arguably only 3dpo?


----------



## babyloulou

HI Britt- the other thread was set up so that all the girls who have had their bfps- ie. Megs, rudeollie, nursekel, SBB, etc.. could still chat with us clomid girls that they used to be friends with on this thread. It was set up so that people on this thread don't have to hear pregnancy symptoms and things if they are feeling low or whatever. The other thread isn't in the TTC or LTTC section (it's in the general groups section) and so people can discuss what they like in there. But this thread is still here for people who want to not have to listen to the preggers girls. I think people can post where ever they feel like at the time xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Only just noticed your question about the cough medicine ttcbaby! Yes I took it this month- loads of the stuff!! Still didn't have any ewcm really- only a very tiny bit one day early on. I also drank pink grapefruit juice and green tea every day! 

The main thing I did though was to use loads and loads of Preseed!! I have been using it for yonks but I only ever used a bit because I was worried about drowning the sperm! :haha: Then Rudeollie told me that the month she got her BFP she used a full syringe each time. I also heard another girl with her bfp saying she had used loads too! So I used a full syringe during every BD for about 2 weeks (made things VERY slippy though and slightly weird for OH)- I also used Softcups after every single BD too xxxx :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

ho well i think i will use alot more then i only use 1-2 me haha x x x x x


----------



## lola13

Lou - congrats on your bfp!! Do you mind if I ask how often you BD'd and which days relative to ovulation? It gives us material to obsess about!


----------



## Smile4me

babyloulou said:


> HI Britt- the other thread was set up so that all the girls who have had their bfps- ie. Megs, rudeollie, nursekel, SBB, etc.. could still chat with us clomid girls that they used to be friends with on this thread. It was set up so that people on this thread don't have to hear pregnancy symptoms and things if they are feeling low or whatever. The other thread isn't in the TTC or LTTC section (it's in the general groups section) and so people can discuss what they like in there. But this thread is still here for people who want to not have to listen to the preggers girls. I think people can post where ever they feel like at the time xxx

I don't know about you guys, but this back and forth thing is getting to me... ha ha! Can we determine which one to post to? I have asked questions on both but I feel this is confusing.. he he could be the clomid getting to one side of my brain but not the other...lol.... I think we should stick to one or the other?? Just my thought though anyone else have any ideas or is it just me? I understan the whole reasoning of opening the other thread it just seems a bit much to keep up with two is all....


----------



## babyloulou

Well thats quite difficult to answer because I thought I had ovulated on CD21- but I now suspect it was CD16 I ovulated. We BD on days CD11, CD12, CD14, CD15, CD18, Cd19, CD20, CD21. So if it was CD 16 we didn't have sex the day of ov at all!


----------



## Smile4me

babyloulou said:


> Well thats quite difficult to answer because I thought I had ovulated on CD21- but I now suspect it was CD16 I ovulated. We BD on days CD11, CD12, CD14, CD15, CD18, Cd19, CD20, CD21. So if it was CD 16 we didn't have sex the day of ov at all!

ahhh interesting two days in a row one day off then two days in a row one day off, we have been bding every other day.... I wonder if that makes the difference?


----------



## babyloulou

The problem is smile4me is that it was getting awkward with pregnant people being in here as it is in the LTTC section- Lisa set the other one up so we could all chat together xx


----------



## Smile4me

I understand that but you are now Positive :bfp:and i don't want you to leave!!!!:nope:


----------



## samfitz

ttcbaby117 said:


> sam - hi hun, where is the new forum, I keep saying i am going over there...do you have the link? get the bding in before he leaves and as soon as he returns. it might be enough, I have a girlfriend who swears she got pg while her husband was away....hahahahaha

hubby already gone hun x x


----------



## jojo55

Hi Ladies!
 
Just thought I would pop on and say hi. Congratulations to babylou on her BFP - excellent news.

I went for my follicle tracking today to find out I have a cyst again on the one side and another follicle which is quite big on that side (the side with no tube). My 'fertile' side had one follicle which was only 14mm but she did not want to give me the injection to release them until this one has caught up so the other follicle will prob turn into a cyst by Wednesday again. Worst luck. Feeling a bit down about it all really, this is my third cycle and the second one to not exactly turn out as planned! I still have a chance I know but it still sucks!!

Hope you all have a good evening xx


----------



## lisaf

I agree that the two threads are confusing. I like the freedom in the other thread.. I'm about to be off Clomid for a few cycles and so would not technically 'belong' here... we can talk about babylou's progress all we want and ask her for updates etc... However newbies won't find that thread unless they go looking in a non-TTC section which is unlikely.

I don't know what to do about this? I figure I'd post anything Clomid-related here, and my general updates/worries etc over in the other section.


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies looks like i have missed loads these last few days. Hope everyone is alright?

Its a shame ollie has had to go and we have had to start a new thread for the ones with BFP's but i guess rules are rules...

Caz looking good for you im sure you will ov any day now.

Britt and TTC i hope your both well xx

And babyloulou im so happy for you.... massive congrats to you huni.

Ill be popping over to the other thead to say hey to everyone.

Nothing new with me.... havent dtd once this month lol it feels really strange but nice and relaxing.

Love and hugs to all xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

vick - wow, I almost envy the relaxation you are feeling right now....hahahahaha.

Loulou - ok, I would love to use the preseed but everytime I have tried, dh has issues uh ....finishing....so it is a waste of time for me to use it. Any other suggestions? I will do green tea this month and maybe do some more robitussin than last month.

sam - sorry about that hun, I didnt realize he had already left.

smile - gorgeous avatar picture!!!!

emma- thanks for the pma!!!! I hope you get some nice high temps really soon!


----------



## babyloulou

There is conceive plus instead- It's not quite as slippy as preseed. My OH had a similar sort of issue with it the first couple oftimes this cycle- he couldn't believe how much I was using! :haha: I sort of just said "tough- keep going until you can finish!" he got used to it in the end! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hmmm well maybe I need to get some concieve plus...oh how will I get it on the island....UGH...does it come in plain packaging? I dont think I can try the preseed again....It just wouldnt work...I mean things go from hot and heavy to limp and OVER, if you catch my drift....LOL


----------



## babyloulou

If you PM me your address I'll send you a spare tube I've got xxx


----------



## babyloulou

You do only need it though if you haven't got any ewcm on your own xx


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> hmmm well maybe I need to get some concieve plus...oh how will I get it on the island....UGH...does it come in plain packaging? I dont think I can try the preseed again....It just wouldnt work...I mean things go from hot and heavy to limp and OVER, if you catch my drift....LOL

LOL!!!!! thats exactly what happens to my DH...he has banned Preseed.. :rofl:

Vicky- nice that you are able to take a break this cycle, TTC is so ridiculously stressful...cant wait until this journey is over

Jojo- welcome!! Hope you get your BFP soon

Sam- sorry that your hubby's away already...hopefully you still have a chance this cycle

Emma- I had a look at your chart, you are not marginal at all- looks great to me!! :thumbup: I still think you O'd a few days earlier than what FF suggested...the Clomid really messes with the temps, they had my O date all wrong last cycle


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh Britt do you get any ewcm? 

Thanks LouLou - I am going to see if I can secretly ask my sister to get it to me. thank you though, if she cant get it I will ask you to send yours.


----------



## Smile4me

aww thanks ttc... thats a pic of me and my girls. 
Ok i was completely ready to try preseed but if its a problem for dh, and I don't know if I get ewcm on my own, I may wait to try and see this cyle what happens now that I am getting to know my body a whole lot better than I care to ;) lol.... 
Thanks all for the advice, don't know what I would do without ya!


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> oh Britt do you get any ewcm?
> 
> Thanks LouLou - I am going to see if I can secretly ask my sister to get it to me. thank you though, if she cant get it I will ask you to send yours.

hey, I do off of Clomid but really only 1-2 days of it, last cycle on the Clomid- I had no EWCM?....
this cycle doesnt matter as its done at the clinic....how romantic :rofl:...I dont think DH and I envisioned this as they way we would conceive...


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> vick - wow, I almost envy the relaxation you are feeling right now....hahahahaha.
> 
> Loulou - ok, I would love to use the preseed but everytime I have tried, dh has issues uh ....finishing....so it is a waste of time for me to use it. Any other suggestions? I will do green tea this month and maybe do some more robitussin than last month.
> 
> sam - sorry about that hun, I didnt realize he had already left.
> 
> smile - gorgeous avatar picture!!!!
> 
> emma- thanks for the pma!!!! I hope you get some nice high temps really soon!

drink grapefriut juice hun to x x x x


----------



## caz & bob

Smile4me said:


> aww thanks ttc... thats a pic of me and my girls.
> Ok i was completely ready to try preseed but if its a problem for dh, and I don't know if I get ewcm on my own, I may wait to try and see this cyle what happens now that I am getting to know my body a whole lot better than I care to ;) lol....
> Thanks all for the advice, don't know what I would do without ya!

preseed is good hun it helps the good swimmer get up there xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

I know how you feel... I promised myself I would not be OC over all of this as I am with house cleaning etc.... :) I do not need an intervention I promise! lol
But DH and I said we would just take it one day at a time and if it happens it happens if it doesn't it doesn't... yea right!!! I am obsessed lol.. I try not to stress but all I think about is BABY and I want to try everything possible. I read more blogs and information than I ever though I would... It's addicting and I know if/when I get my BFP, I will be supportive and try and help as many people as possible! 

As far as romantic... nah it doesn't sound romantic at all but hey how many days have you bd? I think it makes up for the tiny little procedure you will have,,, just go home and have a romantic dinner and give each other a massage...hehe


----------



## Onelildream

Should I be using Robitussin or something? I'm a little unclear on whether Clomid dries you up, or creates too much cm... Help, please!


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz- yeah I will try the grapefruit juice.....I wish i could use the preseed trust me...I love how it feels...but DH isnt having it .


----------



## Smile4me

yes, onlinedream, being this is only my second cycle, all that I have read use the generic robitussin with no letters after.. I used Wal Mart Equate brand three times a day, I also use Evening primrose three times a day as I read one success story with that regimine....


----------



## caz & bob

Onelildream said:


> Should I be using Robitussin or something? I'm a little unclear on whether Clomid dries you up, or creates too much cm... Help, please!

hi hun drink decaff green tea drink grape fruit juice and take the cough med and buy some preseed they should all help you x x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Onelildream- it dries and thickens up your cm. The cough medicine and grapefruit juice are supposed to help but never did anything really for ne (well they may have done internally but I never saw anything). I am obviously now a MASSIVE fan of Preseed! It was first cycle using so much at once- and my first bfp in nearly 6 years !


----------



## caz & bob

night girls xxxxx


----------



## Onelildream

THANKS! Will do. I'm not a tea drinker, but will try the Grapefruit Juice, cough med, and preseed. Can you get Preseed at the grocery store?


----------



## lisaf

I havent seen preseed at the drugstores. I ordered mine from Amazon. I never used too much of it... I kept it around basically for a substitute for lube when I wasn't exactly in the mood. I never used tons of it though, I used less than the tube says to use. If I had used too much and DH had to shower afterwards he would not have been up for using it again... and thats also if it didn't make it too slippery.
Though I'm not exactly a success story, lol so my method may be total crap.

I had fine CM on the first cycle of Clomid, next cycle I was still pretty good but had a lot of watery days and not as many EWCM days. Cycle after that things were not as good so I used the Robitussin and saw some improvement. The lower doses like the 50mg I was on are less likely to have a side effect on your CM... the longer you use it the more likely it is to interefere though.


----------



## VickyLou

ttc i wish i was relaxed lol.... It nice to no i dont have to do it but i kinda want to. Just cant get OH to come near me this month for some reason. Maybe he doesnt want to try this month but doenst have the heart to tell me. He said to me the other night its nice to no we dont have to have sex this month. 

Charming!!! 

Hope your well huni. xx

Thanks britt xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Oh and i used that conceive plus stuff during my second cycle and i hated it. It made me itch and its so runny but quite think. It feels horrible inside me and it didnt go down well with OH lol. I want to try the preseed but oh wont try it lol


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, I see. Thanks Lisa! Of course I hope to be pregnant on the first cycle, but if that doesn't work, I'll be on 100mg and monitored, and def trying all the add-ons to clomid like preseed and such! Thanks for all the support already, Ladies! I'm so happy to have someone that can relate!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh No Vic - I am sure he didnt mean it that way....men have a way to say things so wrong...even though they dont mean it that way. Bascially he was saying he was happy he didnt want to have sex on a schedule. At least that is what I hope.

Can anyone tell me about Evening Primrose Oil? I was thinking of trying that also.


----------



## moonmama

Hi! Just been reading the preseed debate!! I must be lucky then because my DH loves the stuff!:haha:

I'm debating whether to use clomid again this next cycle - it really did make me feel crap and I know I ovulate regularly so is it really that beneficial in girls who ovulate? I think my DH may strangle me if I'm as bad again - its like permanent PMT!

Congrats babylou - so lovely to see good news! xx


----------



## VickyLou

ttc i no he didnt mean it in a bad way.... im feeling shitty this month with no clomid feeling lost etc i need him to coem near me so i no hes not disappointed in me for letting him down not giving him what he wants. Might sound silly but its the way i feel. Cause i no all he wants from life now is a child. xxx

Cant help with primrose stuff hun nevr tried it. Im sure theres a thread on here some were. xxx


----------



## lisaf

moonmama - best way to see if Clomid is helping you is to compare day21 bloodwork with and without the Clomid... your progresterone should be a lot higher with Clomid which can make your lining better for implantation, nice stronger eggs etc.


----------



## lisaf

VickyLou said:


> ttc i no he didnt mean it in a bad way.... im feeling shitty this month with no clomid feeling lost etc i need him to coem near me so i no hes not disappointed in me for letting him down not giving him what he wants. Might sound silly but its the way i feel. Cause i no all he wants from life now is a child. xxx
> 
> Cant help with primrose stuff hun nevr tried it. Im sure theres a thread on here some were. xxx

My DH has expressed exhaustion with 'having' to have sex on certain days... it can be a lot of pressure. Of course we tend not to have sex any other time than my fertile window because we get so burned out so maybe your OH just needs a rest? 
Tell him you need some cuddle-time... that just because you guys are taking a break doesn't mean you don't still need to feel close to him. --- he may think any attempt at affection is an attempt to lure him into bed for procreation.

I think the guys feel a little used at times, lol.


----------



## ttcbaby117

great advice lisa....that is probably all you need to do Vick!


----------



## Onelildream

Poor men! They complain when they don't get enough, and then complain when they get too much! I'm sorry, Vicky! It's nice to have a "break" but I don't think the thoughts ever go away, huh? You still can't stop thinking about getting pregnant...and he still can't stop thinking about having a baby! When I "took a break" with TTC my son, it was just as stressful as actively TTC, but that's me. I hope all goes well for you guys and your Hubby will find a way to not feel like a donor... My hubby often tells me he feels like one, too.


----------



## VickyLou

Yeah will speak with him tomorrow or try to lol.... thanks ladies. Always good to come here to put a smile on my face.

Appreciate it hunis

hugs xxx


----------



## moonmama

Thanks Lisa - I've never had any day 21 bloods done anyway! Not even as part of the investigation into my recurrent miscarriages! 

My DH also feels totally used I know that - we go at it til I can hardly walk during fertile time and then I cant be bothered to do it at all for the rest of the month which is awful. I can vaguely remember a time when sex was spontaneous and fun! 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

I agree about the conceive plus Vicky- I know some prefer it because it is not as slippy as preseed- but I thought it felt sticky and a bit weird- but apparently less sensation is lost. I don't really have a problem with preseed though because I just insert it right up next to my cervix so there isn't too much hanging around and making my 'hoo ha' too slippery!!! :rofl:

Why won't your OH try Preseed Vicky? xx


----------



## lisaf

moonmama - ok thats just weird that they haven't done that... have they taken a sample of your lining to see if you have a progesterone deficiency? (it can cause miscarraiges up to 12 weeks)

Update for those of you not on the other thread - just got the results of my bloodwork.. definitely not pregnant, so I need to stop the suppositories which have been raising my temp and holding off AF and I now get to move on to a few cycles without Clomid and see if I can O on my own... Yippee :|


----------



## Onelildream

Sorry, Lisa!


----------



## mrphyemma

Sorry Lisa :hugs: All the best for this cycle love :dust:


----------



## keepsmiling

sorry to hear this lisa xx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning Ladies! "Let the Pains begin" !!! CD13 and I am having the usual cramping, OPK test yesterday - negative, couldn't help it had to do one this morning and - negative, I'll do one again this evening and continue each night until I get something!!
Ultrasound this afternoon YAY!!


----------



## Smile4me

Onelildream said:


> Sorry, Lisa!

Good Morning Onelildream I just wanted to share with you there are two threads the other one that we all post on is 

https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/330435-clomid-club-before-during-after-38.html#post5433852

I find some usefull information on both and post on both :)


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry lisa xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

smile - oh fxed for you hun...I hope you have nice swollen follicles with tons of healthy eggs about to pop out!


----------



## Smile4me

thank you ttc... this ultraound is just the initial ultrasound, still under my ob so Its not the us for checking follicles although while they are looking I'm going to ask them to do that as well... Do you think they will? The order states pelvic ultrasound 625.3. so I assume she is just looking to make sure there are no cysts or fibroids, (i dunno) but after this she said she will do the hsg if that comes out negative since Clomid made my progesterone level go down, went from 15 to 13 first cycle. I REALLY hope this 100mg brings it up on cd21 :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

smile - yeah I think they will....My dr did...she said...oh yeah you just ovulated and showed me where the egg had popped out. It cant hurt to ask ya know all they can say is no.


----------



## caz & bob

smile hope everthink goes ok hun x x x x


----------



## Smile4me

I'm not so sure, as I posted in the other forum ... The tech took 94 pictures... I'm so damn worried!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow did he say anything to you? 94 pics is a lot.


----------



## Smile4me

:cry:NO she was like flippen prison guard no emotion what so ever, I asked her "Do you see anything suspicious"? and she says "No" The Doctor will give you your test results? UGH thats what I thought..94 pictures wth? I did notice that she outlines some things but her demeanor was very hard to read, just straight faced.:cry:


----------



## lisaf

Wow... its been 6 years since I had one done (looking for PCOS) and I kind of remember that the tech wasn't very chatty. I was only 22 at the time, rather young and was pretty nervous. 

This is making me nervous though as my ultrasound for next cycle is actually being ordered by my acupuncturist since I dont' want to start seeing the RE until I know how I do off the clomid. I like my acupuncturist but I don't know that I trust them to know what they are looking at on an ultrasound!

94 pics? Thats how many pictures my friend takes of her baby every month and posts on facebook.... now that would be funny... to put all your ultrasound pictures up on facebook hehe.


----------



## Smile4me

yea it would be funny to post them if there is nothing wrong!!


----------



## lisaf

ok, good point...
I was just thinking of the comparison of those of us TTC with nothing to post to our facebook albums...
Maybe you just have a gorgeous uterus and the tech thought you should start a portfolio for a modelling career? (trying to crack some jokes here... since you won't know what the deal is until you talk to your doctor)

Maybe a lot of them were out of focus? Hmm...


----------



## Smile4me

LOL.. facebook.... 

out of focus... no she looked focused on whatever the hell she was outlining and not talking to me about! I know I could be freaking out for nothing but you know when you get that feeling... well I have that feeling of well if theres nothing wrong then all she had to do is say... everything looks fine.... but she didn't so that makes me a nervous wreck... I'm going to have to take some simply sleep, i wonder if that is OK, I completely avoided going to the grocery store to pick up the grapefruit juice and green tea because i was like well that may not even help afterall so let's just wait to see what happens.


----------



## lisaf

When do you see your doctor to discuss the results?
It may be something easy to fix too.... something like a cyst that may need to be removed... not a huge deal compared to some other things.
Sometimes its just protocol and the techs won't discuss anything with you without your doctor's permission.

My husband had to have his doctor give permission to see his own SA or get the results from the lab... it was a Friday and his doctor went home without telling the lab techs it was ok. Since I was about to start another round of Clomid and wanted to know if there was a point to even bothering, I called my doc and they looked it up for me.


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh smile, I wouldnt worry to much..though I know that will be hard....I know that they do measure your ovaries and if there are cysts, which can be harmless, they will measure those in great detail as well. Also, you might have some minor fibroids...that she had to measure. When they measure these things they do take them from different angles. When do you get your results again.


----------



## Smile4me

I'm calling tomorrow ... she said that the results would be ready so I'm calling my OB but she usually makes her house calls or results in around 1-3pm so I'm prepared to just wait until then .. 

ugh a whole weekend huh? that stinks! I have to call my OB everytime any tests are done but if I don't then she is pretty relaxed about things... I'm the one that asked her for an ultrasound after being on clomid... lol


----------



## lisaf

I asked my GYN about an ultrasound too because of the Clomid... he told me that If I'm not in pain then I don't have cysts... he also said in all his years of practice he's only once seen a woman get cysts on 50mg. I'm getting one anyway though, lol.. just bypassing him to do it.


----------



## Smile4me

LOL I don't blame you ... I am not a doctor but there has to be an explanation of something going on and why we are not getting pregnant... and it doesn't hurt to start with the basics, and be thorough right!!


----------



## lisaf

Exactly! I don't want to waste month after month going through this rollercoaster without even knowing. Sure, it would be a waste of money if you're one of those people who just need 6 months of trying to get pregnant, but that just doesnt' seem to be my situation so why waste time, right?


----------



## lisaf

Yay! Seems like the :witch: is finally here. Probably can't count today as CD1 but this is definitely more than spotting.. should be here in full force by tomorrow...
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

Here's to next cycle being yours Lisa :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

@Lisa - WOOP for AF - I hate being in limbo, must have been driving you crackers!

@Smile - Sorry to hear your scanner was so unhelpful. Mine was lovely and explained everything she could see and was doing.

@Lou - glad to see your bean is still sticky - fx'd crossed!



Well I have been working for the last couple of days plus have been out and had an early night last night so not been on the forums much. My opk's have been getting darker, but to be honest I am not thinking about them too much as I was under the impression it was a sudden surge, not a gradual one. will keep testing every day with my ic's anyway just in case. 

I had my cd21 bloods done yesterday. Should get the results Thursday eve or Friday morning. Not that I need them, I know I didn't ovulate. Just like last cycle I know I did! But good to have on record I think. If I don't have anything as of next monday am going to go to my GP and ask for some provera to bring on AF again. Will be CD33 by then. Ample time for an eggy to rear its ugly head!

Anyway this is my opk today

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC00452.jpg


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies,

How is everyone today?

Smile4me, I had the same experience as you last month. My tech was poker faced with android qualities and she took loads of pics too, also outlining things that I couldn't make out on the screen. At the end of it I asked her simply if everything looked okay and she said she couldn't tell me anything and my fs would discuss the results with me in July!!!!!! Needless to say I left their in turmoil and almost in tears thinking there was something wrong and she couldn't tell me. My fs has not called me in to see him sooner so I assume nothing is majorly wrong with me but it is still playing on my mind. I hope you are put out of your misery soon xx

Lisa, Sorry but also glad that AF is here for you. Here's to a June BFP xx

Caz, Have you got that +opk yet?

I am according to FF now on 5dpo. My temps have improved greatly after the shaky start but now the pessimist in me is putting that down to the warmer weather we are having now :)


----------



## mrphyemma

DM It is really odd that you keep getting dark opk's, is there the tiniest chance that it may be picking up HCG? Have you tried a sneaky hpt? xx


----------



## babyloulou

mrphyemma said:


> DM It is really odd that you keep getting dark opk's, is there the tiniest chance that it may be picking up HCG? Have you tried a sneaky hpt? xx

That's how I found out! Never got a positive for ov and wann't sure I'd ov'ed by temps either- then got dark opks later in the cycle and it was a BFP! :thumbup: TEST!! :thumbup:


----------



## yomo

babyloulou said:


> mrphyemma said:
> 
> 
> DM It is really odd that you keep getting dark opk's, is there the tiniest chance that it may be picking up HCG? Have you tried a sneaky hpt? xx
> 
> That's how I found out! Never got a positive for ov and wann't sure I'd ov'ed by temps either- then got dark opks later in the cycle and it was a BFP! :thumbup: TEST!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Test! Lou how long did it take for you Preseed to come as I don't want to order any yet just in case I don't need it, but want it to be here in time for next OV. Also where did you get it from.

Hope everything went ok at the doctors yesterday x:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

I wondered that too, but I've not ovulated and I did try a cheapy last week and nothing. So pretty sure it's not. Would be marvellous if it was! :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

@Em - :rofl: at android qualities! Am I really alone in receiving treatment from human beings?


----------



## mrphyemma

Seems so DM! Please test!! last week is last week! x


----------



## jojo55

Hi

Went for my follicle tracking today and it seems as though I have ovlulated on my own this month (I had to have injection last month as the cycle before I did not ovulated and the follicle turned to a cyst). Anyone else had this - I am on day 13. Do you think my body may have 'learnt' to ovulate again after having the injection?? They are also stopping me having the clomid as it is just causing me to have cysts even though I am only on 50mg - anyone else had this too??
Just wondering if my body may produce follicles on its own again now after taking clomid?

x


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls 94 is a lot well girls i will be useing my preseed tonight im in my fertile period hayyyyyyyyy xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yomo- I get mine from Amazon and it usually comes in a couple of days xxx


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls, sorry I was away for a bit- after bragging how painless and easy the HSG was I ended up getting bad cramping and stomach pains a few hours later- anyway, my stomach was awful until just now, this morning. So the procedure didnt hurt but later the cramping was not good. Also got very emotional this cycle (has to be from the Clomid) and DH and I got into a horrible fight- it was awful...anyway, happy to say that is behind us now.
agggh, this ttc thing is so hard for sure

anyway,

hello Emma!!! how are you? yeah for being 5dpo!! again you might even be 7 or 8dpo...from your +ve opk....I think temps are off with Clomid- but your chart is looking so stellar!! :happydance:

DM- I actually get an LH surge before AF similar to your opk...hopefully its preg related but if not hope your next cycle is lucky :thumbup:

JoJo- good question, sorry I dont know...maybe try posting that on the other Clomid thread...

Caz- yeah to fertile time!! have you gotten a +ve opk yet?

TTC- where are you at?

Lou- how are you doing hon? I will also go to the other thread

SMile4me- they took a ton of pics for me too...I think thats normal b/c on the same scan they do each ovary and the uterus- so it takes awhile. Like you said you should find out the results today- good luck hon, sure you will be fine

as for me, I think I might get a positive opk on Friday- in which case IUI would be on Sat...hopefully all goes well

:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

Britt11 said:


> Hey girls, sorry I was away for a bit- after bragging how painless and easy the HSG was I ended up getting bad cramping and stomach pains a few hours later- anyway, my stomach was awful until just now, this morning. So the procedure didnt hurt but later the cramping was not good. Also got very emotional this cycle (has to be from the Clomid) and DH and I got into a horrible fight- it was awful...anyway, happy to say that is behind us now.
> agggh, this ttc thing is so hard for sure
> 
> anyway,
> 
> hello Emma!!! how are you? yeah for being 5dpo!! again you might even be 7 or 8dpo...from your +ve opk....I think temps are off with Clomid- but your chart is looking so stellar!! :happydance:
> 
> DM- I actually get an LH surge before AF similar to your opk...hopefully its preg related but if not hope your next cycle is lucky :thumbup:
> 
> JoJo- good question, sorry I dont know...maybe try posting that on the other Clomid thread...
> 
> Caz- yeah to fertile time!! have you gotten a +ve opk yet?
> 
> TTC- where are you at?
> 
> Lou- how are you doing hon? I will also go to the other thread
> 
> SMile4me- they took a ton of pics for me too...I think thats normal b/c on the same scan they do each ovary and the uterus- so it takes awhile. Like you said you should find out the results today- good luck hon, sure you will be fine
> 
> as for me, I think I might get a positive opk on Friday- in which case IUI would be on Sat...hopefully all goes well
> 
> :hugs:

not yet hun i will soon i think xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Sorry Britt that you too have to go through the emotional turmoil we all are going through... it is a wonder we kep our sanity I must say!!
sorry you had pains but at least you will have some answers darling!

DM- Take a test sweetie, let us know... suspense is killing me

YOYO- I don't blame you for wanting the preseed for the next cycle, I will be doing it as well if all goes well with my results today.

Thanks Britt I appreciate the input, I was really freaked out yesterday and I talked to one of my clomid buddies that actually ended up doing IVF 10 years ago and she said fibroids for sure... or endometriosis... I know she's not a doctor but she went through this whole journey ten years ago for eight years!!!!!! Technology has come along way since then but she is an inspiration. :)

I got a negative OPK last night, I only get very faint single liners, never had a two liner so I am doing one today at 11 and another tonight at 7pm :)

BRITT- You go girl... go get that BFPositive OPK!!!!!!


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Sorry Britt that you too have to go through the emotional turmoil we all are going through... it is a wonder we kep our sanity I must say!!
> sorry you had pains but at least you will have some answers darling!
> 
> DM- Take a test sweetie, let us know... suspense is killing me
> 
> YOYO- I don't blame you for wanting the preseed for the next cycle, I will be doing it as well if all goes well with my results today.
> 
> Thanks Britt I appreciate the input, I was really freaked out yesterday and I talked to one of my clomid buddies that actually ended up doing IVF 10 years ago and she said fibroids for sure... or endometriosis... I know she's not a doctor but she went through this whole journey ten years ago for eight years!!!!!! Technology has come along way since then but she is an inspiration. :)
> 
> I got a negative OPK last night, I only get very faint single liners, never had a two liner so I am doing one today at 11 and another tonight at 7pm :)
> 
> BRITT- You go girl... go get that BFPositive OPK!!!!!!

yeah the best thing about fibroids is even if you have them...its very easy to fix...you can have the surgery and supposedly your fertility increases dramatically. If you have endo though, you would notice probably very heavy painful periods... Hon, they might have even been looking at a cyst- I had a cyst on a scan (2 scans ago) and they repeated it the next cycle and it was gone. Apparently its very common to get ovulation cysts...that go away after ovulation has commenced, the fact that you are close to O time that could have been what it was- i think i had my scan about 5 or 6 days before O.
let us know the results but you will be fine.

thanks for the pma, I know it was the clomid- I'm the type of person that doesnt like to be on any medication at all- so it really affects me I think...I'm hoping it works soon

fx'd for BFPs for all of us soon
:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aw fx for you britt xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

dm - sorry about no ov....I hope next month you get your healthy eggy!

lisa - Are you doing clomid again this cycle?

emma - I think your temps are doing great. I thought that too last month because they were so high and the winter here is def. over but when it was time to drop and show me af was coming it sure did....no matter what the temp was outside.

jojo - yeah for oving on your own, but I dont think I can help you on your questions. Congrats though.

Britt - awww hun, sorry about the cramps and the fight. You are right this ttc crap is for the birds!!!!! Are they able to tell you how many follicles you will have in IUI? G/L on Saturday.

smile - Are you getting your results today. Britt is right, I have a fibroid in my uterus and they took tons of pics of it from every angle. The surgery is easy to get them out, if that is the issue. Please let us know what they say. BTW, if they do say that you have a fibroid or something like that ask them how big it is and where it is located. That makes a huge difference with fibroids on how it is treated. 

Caz- yeah on the preseed...so i have decided on advice from SBB to get the softcups and put the preseed in the cup and insert the cup after bding...that way the preseed will help the swimmers but dh wont have to deal with it. What do you think?

Well 2nd pill down and another night of hardly any rest...hahaha..I cant wait for Saturday...that way Britt will have her IUI and I wont have anymore pills to take!!!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl @ suspense! I've done one (with a nice strong sample - must drink more...) and it is a very resolute bfn (unless I REALLY squint :rofl). And I did another opk which is still strong. Sigh...


----------



## DragonMummy

YAY for Saturday! Fx'd for you TTC x


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> dm - sorry about no ov....I hope next month you get your healthy eggy!
> 
> lisa - Are you doing clomid again this cycle?
> 
> emma - I think your temps are doing great. I thought that too last month because they were so high and the winter here is def. over but when it was time to drop and show me af was coming it sure did....no matter what the temp was outside.
> 
> jojo - yeah for oving on your own, but I dont think I can help you on your questions. Congrats though.
> 
> Britt - awww hun, sorry about the cramps and the fight. You are right this ttc crap is for the birds!!!!! Are they able to tell you how many follicles you will have in IUI? G/L on Saturday.
> 
> smile - Are you getting your results today. Britt is right, I have a fibroid in my uterus and they took tons of pics of it from every angle. The surgery is easy to get them out, if that is the issue. Please let us know what they say. BTW, if they do say that you have a fibroid or something like that ask them how big it is and where it is located. That makes a huge difference with fibroids on how it is treated.
> 
> Caz- yeah on the preseed...so i have decided on advice from SBB to get the softcups and put the preseed in the cup and insert the cup after bding...that way the preseed will help the swimmers but dh wont have to deal with it. What do you think?
> 
> Well 2nd pill down and another night of hardly any rest...hahaha..I cant wait for Saturday...that way Britt will have her IUI and I wont have anymore pills to take!!!!!!

ha ha I love it, thats right you will be done the pills and I will have hopefully had my IUI! 
I dont find taking the Clomid so hard- actually this cycle I had no side effects during, but a couple days later I turn into an emotional wreck that I cant control- this happend last time with Clomid too...about a few days after...agghh

you know whats funny TTC, is they dont do follicle tracking here with IUI....Not sure why...probably the cost is way cheaper without. Basically their mandate is to just come in the next morning after a positive OPK- not an exact science at all.....I think they only do U/S testing if you dont get +ve opks....I have every cycle so hoping it will work for me
we were told to BD yesterday and now nothing until the IUI- does take the pressure off doesnt it :rofl:


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow it does take the pressure off.....I really hope this works for you!


----------



## caz & bob

ttc i wouldnt use them me dont like anythik like that i just put my legs in the air :haha: for 20 minutes xxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

LOL me too,,, my husband just tries to be as accomodating as possible... towel in hand, water to drink.. so romantic.. lol he tries to stay awake poor thing, I'm like just go to sleep hun ..legs up in the air against the wall... yea yea tmi but hey if it works I don't care (shrug) 

thanks Britt,TTC, and Caz, I really appreciate your votes of confidence!! 
My fX'd for all of us!!!!:dust::thumbup: too all of us!!!


----------



## Britt11

"my husband just tries to be as accomodating as possible... towel in hand, water to drink.. so romantic.. lol "

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
thanks Smile, I needed a good laugh.....
yes cant wait until TTC is done and everything is normal again


----------



## DragonMummy

caz & bob said:


> ttc i wouldnt use them me dont like anythik like that i just put my legs in the air :haha: for 20 minutes xxxxxxx

I'm the same Caz! I think sometimes when you use too many things, it knackers things up even more! I take prenatal vits (when I remember) and have my arse on a pillow and knees to my chest for 20-30 minutes after bd.


----------



## LeaArr

I have a question for you ladies. Sorry if it's seems silly or if it has been answered in here before.

<---clomid n00b

When do you start opks on a clomid cycle? I am taking it from CD3-7. Would I start OPKs on CD10 like normal?


----------



## DragonMummy

I do cheapies every day all cycle with Clomid. I get almost positives straight after taking it for a few days, then they go faint again, then they get darker again til I get my positive. Then I confirm it with digis. BIM that Clomid can make your opk's positive straight after taking it, which is why I do them every day so I can monitor whats going on. x


----------



## LeaArr

Good Idea. Thank you!


----------



## Smile4me

cheapies. I'm going to have to find some cuz I am going broke with all this testing :)


----------



## babyloulou

Smile4me said:


> cheapies. I'm going to have to find some cuz I am going broke with all this testing :)

Amazon sell them really cheap xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Or ebay x


----------



## caz & bob

or babymad hun they sell them cheap xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

I think Babymad are the company that I deal with on amazon too xx


----------



## caz & bob

i think it might be hunnie there on ebay to i think there a big company how are you hun when do you have your scan xxxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

I use fertilityplan on Ebay - their cheapies ar the light green ones. I don't get on with the dark green ones!


----------



## caz & bob

i get them i think there better than the light green this time i got them xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

i get mine off amazon, i got 50 for just over 7 pound! bargian,, iv used em all tho so need more next cycle xx


----------



## lisaf

Hey all.. well AF sure looked like she was coming, but now... nothing...
I really messed things up this time, lol!

I am not doing Clomid for a few months to give my body a break. With my low progresterone levels even on the Clomid I'm thinking I wont' ovulate without it...
however, I was reading up on LPD and apparently you can get a nice big egg but the corpus luteum just fails so maybe thats why Clomid didnt' make my progesterone higher? In which case maybe I'll ovulate on my own... but I'd still have the progesterone issue 'sigh'... 
If I do O on my own, I'm going to go ahead with the HSG and push for a sample of my lining to be tested so I'll know if thats the issue.


----------



## DragonMummy

I enjoyed my HSG. Admittedly it hurt a bit but I just find it so fascinating, seeing my own innards like that! Is there nothing you can do naturally that will help progesterone?


----------



## lisaf

acupuncture, herbals etc. I'd rather get it improved from within instead of strying to supplement it.
My big concern is that my lining isn't even being prepared well in which case my doctor's approach of not starting the suppositories until a positive test is a waste of time, you know?


----------



## ttcbaby117

lisa - isnt there natural prog that you can try? I know they sell it in the whole food stores.


----------



## lisaf

there is some natural stuff, but opinions seem very mixed on it... that either it doesn't work or could even be dangerous. I think I need an RE at this point... its just not easy to find the money for all those appointments, I'm already struggling to keep up as it is.


----------



## Smile4me

Great thanks everyone, After I hear back from the Doc I will order me some new OPK's as the ones I have been buying are around $20 for 7 test and a preganancy test... I've gone through three boxes... lol... I'll def go to Amazon and ebay!!


----------



## babyloulou

I've JUST bought (arrived the day of my bfp!) 100 ovulation tests for £15, 25 pregnancy tests for £3.50, two tubes of preseed and another big box of Softcups! If this pregnancy sticks I'll share things out amongst ya xxx


----------



## lisaf

here's hoping you have no need to use those things!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Ah, Lou is employing the "Sod's Law" technique. Cough up loads of cash on supplies in the hope that it will be money wasted!



Hence i have been spending a fortune.


----------



## lisaf

ooh, glad I stocked up this time, lol


----------



## slara6105

Hi Ladies, its been awhile for me on this forum..so much going on...
I had a scan yesterday for my second cycle on clomid and I had no follicles.. :nope:
Last month on my first cycle I had 3 follicles and ovulated.
Has anyone had this experience or know someone..that onemonth clomid worked and not the second?

SSBD to all...


----------



## Smile4me

oh slara, I'm sorry hunny, I can't speak to it as this is my second cycle of clomid
Did your dosage change the second month?


----------



## babyloulou

Hi slara- I ovulated on month 1 and 2 of 50mg but then the 3rd cycle didn't work. I got upped to 100mg for cycle 4 and got my bfp so don't lose hope- you may just need a bit more xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Got my bloods back. I didn't ovulate. Quelle surprise! :rofl:


----------



## keepsmiling

this is makin me think id dint, cos u got a smiley opk like i did, im a little worried now x


----------



## lisaf

keepsmiling - thats why charting your temp can be helpful... because you can get an OPK surge but not drop off an egg... so seeing your temp rise can be a good sign.

Though as I recall dragonmummy - didn't you have that super pathetic rise? Any chance you did ovulate, just so weakly that the corpus luteum didn't put off enough progesterone for the blood test to confirm?


----------



## keepsmiling

i find charting too damn stressful, i had relly high temps all the time lst mont n thot i was preg so wen af arrives i was devestated1


----------



## caz & bob

what has your temp got to be high or low for ovulation x x x x x


----------



## Smile4me

I had to post on both forums:

OK LADIES I GOT A CALL FROM THE DOC
and she says my ultrasound is normal so I can stop worrying!!! Oh please let this be the month .. I'm ovulating now and Its on like donky kong.. I just sent a text to my husband... 
"We can do it like they do on the discovery channel" I know tmi but hey we are all in the same noahs ark!!


----------



## caz & bob

:haha: aw i am glad theres nothing to worry over hun x x x x


----------



## LeaArr

I find it stressful not to chart. I love being able to know that I ov'd and the day AF is going to be here.

GL Smile4me. Go catch that eggy!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

DM - sorry to hear that you didnt Ov. I hope next month is different. What to do now???? Go back on the Provera?

Smile - woohoo wonderful news hun...on like donkey kong is right!

caz - I just peaked at your chart, good on you for getting your temps done at the same time every morning.


----------



## caz & bob

ty hunnie xx x x xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Ahh sorry to hear you didn't ovulate DM :hugs: Can I please be nosy and ask what the figures were?


----------



## keepsmiling

ur a nosey 1 mrs murphy ahahha xx


----------



## mrphyemma

I know I am but it is interesting to know what numbers people classify as not ovulating. For instance my gp said I wasn't ovulating at 26 but my fs said I probably was.


----------



## Smile4me

I'm not sure Emma but what I was told last cycle that my number was 13 and the doctor said I had ovulated but I will know more on cd21 since I got a +opk, I will know my numbers then and will let you know.


----------



## ttcbaby117

has anyone heard that 1000mg of vitamin c per day will help the clomid work? I have read that but I have also read that the vitamin c will hinder your cm....UGH...contradicting isnt it.


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies just dropping it to see how everyone is. Hope your all doing ok? FX for lots of bfps soon xx


----------



## mrphyemma

ttcbaby117 said:


> has anyone heard that 1000mg of vitamin c per day will help the clomid work? I have read that but I have also read that the vitamin c will hinder your cm....UGH...contradicting isnt it.

Thanks ttc I hadn't heard that but will go a googling later and maybe give it a whirl next cycle if things don't work out on this x


----------



## babyloulou

But then there is another school of thought that high doses of vitamin c can be used to induce AF. Apparently it can force your period- I had never realised and had always took a berroca every day (which is 1000mg) - I stopped a couple of cycles ago when I was told about the AF thing!


----------



## DragonMummy

@Smile - WOOP! Glad all was normal. You obviously just had a jobsworth doing your scan!

@Lisa - nah, it really was the most pathetic temp rise and was very reminisce of my annovulatory cycles before meds.

@Em - I did'nt ask for numbers as I only spoke to the receptionist and she just said "no need for followup, ovulation not detected"


Update from my end, I have just got back from the docs having decided that I have struggled for long enough with depression with no medication due to TTC and that actually I would be better off taking something and feeling better and being able to enjoy life. I've had depression on and off since I had Harry (started as PND then just hung around) and the MC recently coupled with moving house, the boy going through a "difficult" phase (arguing with everything and refusing to do as he's told) plus DH's job is going through the mill again has just tipped me over my "acceptable" threshold. Because obviously when youre down you take it out on those closest and I don't want DH and DS to be affected. So I have been put on 20mg of Fluoxetine. 


Then when I got in from the docs I started feeling the old familiar twinges of a bladder infection which I am REALLY vexed about! I don't get them often, only when I am super run down so obviously today was the right day to go to the GP. 

So hopefully I will start feeling better in a week or so! 

Big love to all x


----------



## LeaArr

ttcbaby117 said:


> has anyone heard that 1000mg of vitamin c per day will help the clomid work? I have read that but I have also read that the vitamin c will hinder your cm....UGH...contradicting isnt it.

I'm not sure about it helping clomid work, but when I went to pick up my Rx, I had some Vit C in hand and the pharmacist warned me that taking too much vit c during pregnancy can be hard on the baby after birth. There have been documented cases of babies getting scurvy shortly after birth due to having too high a dose of vit c in the womb.

I say it's worth a try to see if it helps the clomid, but maybe avoiding during the 2ww or when you get a :bfp:


----------



## LeaArr

DragonMummy - I hope the fluxotine helps hun :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

sorry to hear ur not feeling gr8 at the mo dm,hope ufeel bettr soon xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

I'll be dandy thanks. I just don't want to start letting my emotional state wreck my family life, hence medication...


----------



## keepsmiling

wll if u ever need to let off steam we dnt mind hun xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Can't have been an easy decision to make DM but definitely best thing to do for all concerned. Hope you start to feel better soon hun xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girl how are you all my temps are down today but no + opk yet xx x x xx


----------



## VickyLou

Dragon i have been on them.... you might start to feel worse before you get better (i did) OH hated me for a while and we almost split up. I sat him down and explained that things are going to get worse before they get better. Maybe you might need to do that. If you need any advice hun dont hestitate to ask. I might be young but i have suffered with depression since i was 11. 

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Thanks girls - much appreciated.

@VL - Thanks for the support, and youre right, a lot of the time the "darkest before dawn" saying really applies! I'm not so bad as I have been right now, just tired all the time, not sleeping at night and then passing out on my bed during the day and I feel premental and irritable all the time. When I had PND it was hideous. I was just one great big bag of crazy. I was horrible to my husband but if he went out I would be convinced he'd die and I'd never see him again. I was obsessed with Harry and thought he'd die of SIDS or some other hideous childhood ailment and I used to lie awake every night imagining how I would tell my family or work that my son had died. 

That's part of the reason that I am so desperate for another baby. I missed DS's birth as I had a c-sec under general and I feel like I missed his first year as I didn't get to enjoy having a baby, I wasn't well and I wasn't myself. Next time round DH and I have decided that the minute I am out of hospital I will go straight on to a low dose of anti d's to stop me from plummetting.

I also suffered from depression when I was young, from about 14. But my mum thought I was being a drama queen (she did when I had PND too - told me to pull myself together :rofl:) so nothing was ever done about it. But I don't see the point in being a hero and trying to deal with it with no help, you know?


Sorry, I'm rambling. Sometimes I think rambling about it helps. And it helps me to read that others have been just as fraught!


----------



## lisaf

DragonMummy - Incidentally, suffering from depression long-term without treatment can have serious effects on your health. Some are even permanent. My mom was depressed for years (we're talking decades). Its very sad to see how much it has affected her brain function. I am a big fan of taking antidepressants... because its usually not possible to just pull yourself up and snap out of it. I also lost one of my best friends to suicide so treating depression is a very important cause to me.

Being off my antidepressants to concieve has not been very fun for me. Of course I'm scared to go back on any since my withdrawl symptoms were horrible and I swear there are some effects still lingering. I was on Effexor though, and that is apparently notorious for bad withdrawl... something they don't tell you when they put you on it!


----------



## VickyLou

No worries huni ill do anything i can to help. Ive been there and its a very dark horrible place and i hate seeing other people in that place. 
Sounds like you have had a horrible time over the years.

With me alot of things happened to me when i was young that should of done. I became very depressed and went into myself, no one cared my family blamed me for everything and never gave me any support. 
I always put on a brave face and pretend there was nothing wrong but i couldnt cope so i started self harming and taking over doses every other month. 
I eventually got away from my home town and family and sorted myself out. Im just getting myself back together now, not worked for 2 years couldnt leave the house on my own etc etc.

Sorry for giving you all that info i just wanted you to know i have been there and ill help what ever way i can xx


----------



## VickyLou

oh and when you think your ready to come off them dont just stop gradually ween ya self off them. I made that mistake of just stopping a few years ago and for about 6 weeks i felt great honestly like i didnt have a crae in the world. And then BANG it hit me like a ton of bricks worse than ever. I went crazy. Didnt care about nothing or no one. 

xx


----------



## lisaf

I went off my meds cold-turkey without weaning.. cleared it with my doctor first. I didn't have a sudden slam of depression returning. I decided to go cold-turkey after reading about people online who kept trying to wean themselves but that it didn't lessen the withdrawl and they went through it at every stage of decrease... there were those who were opening their capsules and taking a few granules at a time but could not get off it completely... so I decided to rip the bandaid off and see if I could make it.
It was a personal decision for me and I cleared it with my doctor. I don't exactly recommend it, lol!


----------



## DragonMummy

Haha I did that when I had the pnd. I was on citalapram for 18 months and every few months I would get all bolshy and think "i'm FINE now!" and stop. Within 3 weeks DH would be begging me to go back on them as I would turn into a screeching banshee! I hurled the stairgate down the stairs at him once, not to mention numerous items of kitchenware that got launched in his direction. He must really love me to put up with that level of crap!


VL it sounds like you've had a hideous time. I was lucky, I never had the urge to self harm (although I thought about it a few times, not for suicidal purposes or causing myself pain but just so people would KNOW how much I was struggling and hurting). But you sound pretty together now and sometimes I think having a hard time and coming out the other time serves to give us greater tolerance and wisdom. Of course there are exceptions I'm sure!!!

Lisa I think my mother was an example as well of one who went untreated. According to my Dad she exhibited classic symptoms (all through my flipping life! Blimey she had a scary temper!) but she thinks any mental illness is a sign of weakness or being doolally and thinks depression is just someone who is unhappy. And I am the poster girl for happy on the surface. I don't speak to my mum anymore, partially due to the lack of support I received after I had Harry. She lives 20 minutes away and visited TWICE in his first three months. I think a total of 5 times in his first year. And she never helped - she sent me out to make her tea when I had just got home from hosptial and was limping around with a huge c-sec scar! Then drank her tea and left. Thankfully I have a wonderful stepmum!!!


----------



## lisaf

Dragonmummy - I know I'll have an overly-supportive mother-in-law, lol! She wants grandbabies and wants to watch them full-time for us. I forsee a lot of friction about keeping her from overrulling all my parenting decisions ('I gave my kids chocolate cake every day and they turned out fine' etc... I'm not so sure about how her kids turned out though, lol!!!). I'll be grateful for the help but I'm anxious at the same time. 
My MIL lives in town though and my mom is several hours away and still works full-time so I'm not sure how much she'll visit... we don't get along well though so I may be fine with only 2 visits a year!


----------



## VickyLou

Dragon your mum sounds like mine. If yo ask for help your weak... theres never anything wrong. My mum used to tell me to pull myself together and get over my problems, How do you just get over getting raped off your uncle and 9 years of age..... and then it happend again 3 more times and my mum just brushed it under the carpet and i wasnt allowed to talk about or be depressed.

We have only just started speaking again after 4 years of not.

God im so sorry for that rant. Just had a moment of anger there. I dont talk about that stuff often. 
sorry again.


----------



## lisaf

Dont' be sorry Vicky - I had a few incidents in my childhood that I still don't like to talk about.. I admire your bravery for just putting it out there and refusing to pretend it didn't happen out of shame for something you were the victim of.


----------



## DragonMummy

That's what the forum is here for though, Vicky. Get things off your chest. I assumed it must have been something like that. I just cannot imagine how you dealt with something like that without the support of your mother. I can't be doing with that "stiff upper lip, don't make a scene" method of getting over things that my mum used to insist on. All she cared about is what everyone else thought so we all had to look SUPER happy! Her mum was like it too and I was sooo worried I would end up the same but actually, I have gone completely the other way and couldn't give a shit what people think of me (except close friends and family but they accept who I am) as long as my family are happy and healthy then bollocks to everyone else! If they only like you because your daughter has gone to university and you drive a Jag then theyre not real friends are they? My kids will be brought up tp be whatever they want to be. As long as they make an effort to get where they want in life then that's fine by me.


----------



## DragonMummy

Lisa my MIL is something like that and she drives me bonkers! Luckily she's not too bad and we get on well, but sometimes she makes little comments and I just want to say to her "well your 41 year old son still lives at home and both your oldest boys are on drugs so really? Are we going to carry this on?"

But I smile sweetly and let it slide!


----------



## Smile4me

wow it is amazing to me that some of us ttcers have had a traumatic experience.
I am a survivor of domestic violence and no I don't go around announcing that to the world, I was married to my ex husband who was from another country and thought that my girls and I were property therefore treated us horrible, me being the worst, I was his punching bag for 12 years til one day I had enough!!!! Lost my weight and gained my self esteem back and here I am four years later with an amazing man on my side and four beautiful children :0) I truly feel blessed and it tooook alot for me to get where I am today, single mom of four broken down dreams, heart, soul, self esteeem, etc. but here we are!!!! I too suffered severe depression ladies but I tell you what... YOU are worth it! You and you alone can only make a difference for yourself not anyone else and don't let anyone else tell you, you can't do something! I am 35 years old and I have begun a new life for myself and my girls :)

Sorry I just thought I'd share my story while we are getting this all out there ... 
I'm always here if anyone needs just a shoulder


----------



## mrphyemma

I feel humbled girls reading your stories and don't feel qualified to comment. I've had down times in my life (who hasn't) but have never suffered from clinical depression. I can only imagine how horrendous it can be :hugs: xx


----------



## lisaf

DragonMummy said:


> Lisa my MIL is something like that and she drives me bonkers! Luckily she's not too bad and we get on well, but sometimes she makes little comments and I just want to say to her "well your 41 year old son still lives at home and both your oldest boys are on drugs so really? Are we going to carry this on?"
> 
> But I smile sweetly and let it slide!

My MIL has 2 out of her 3 children living at home with her... aged 40 and 36... the 36 year old has never fully supported himself and has some kind of mental illness that he refuses to treat and smokes pot constantly.. its the only thing he talks about... my husband seems to be the 'pick' of the litter, but even he has issues, lol! I am in charge of the money because he doesn't know how to manage his money any better than his 2 siblings. All 3 kids are disgusting slobs and don't know how to pick up after themselves.

Its like she never wanted them to be too independent because she needed to be needed... but she has lost control of the whole situation and is being sucked dry by the neediness now.
So... yeah... I don't necessarily agree with all her parenting decisions with those kinds of results LOL!!!
However my husband is so wonderful and caring that she clearly did SOMETHING right.


----------



## caz & bob

awww hope you all are ok now hate reading what people have been threw :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## VickyLou

Lisa trust me it hasnt been easy, i used to shy away and think i was disgusting. I hated myself, life and everything around me. You no when my mum found out her words were forget about it and move on. It happens to most people. I was 9 years old for crying out loud i needed support and got nothing.

Then it happened again when i was 16, also 17 my next door neighbour attacked me and tryed but i got away. And then my ex used to forse me to do things to him if i didnt id get a slap. 

So i wouldnt see it as being brave hun, i hid it away for so long. Thought i was in the wrong. When i moved away 4 years ago things got worse for me i couldnt cope with the spport i was getting off my fella and went crazy. Tried to take my life got rushed to hospitala dn had to see a psychologist who worked with me for 3 years and here i am today. Slowly getting back on my feet. I have a relapse every now and again but i feel wonderful. 

Im a better and alot stronger. Thoughs horrible things that happened to me didnt have to happen but they did and i cant change that but i can change the fact im not a victim anymore im a survier. Going through what i have been through and coming through the other side as helped me to decide what i want to be and yesterday i went to the college and signed up for a psychology course so fingers crossed ill get on. Its something i always wanted to do since i was 9.

To any of you out there has suffered anythiong tramatic and need some help dont hestitate to contact me. Honestly.

Went off on one again there ladies sorry.

Thank you to all you girls for the kind words and support. 

Dragon mummy, if you need anything im here. xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Anyway girls think ill remove my posts having second thoughts now its out there for everyone to see. Plus is a clomid club not abuse club lol feel bad for taking over xx


----------



## caz & bob

dont be silly hun well im chilling with me bottles of alcopops haha and watchin rugby xxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

@VL - in my humble opinion you should leave your posts be. They're such a reminder to all of us of how lucky we really are. Every one of us here has been fortunate enough to find our soul mate, someone we love sooo much that we want to bring life into the world with them. Really, how many people have that happiness and security?
@Lisa - I got the pick of the litter too! Also complete with issues. Hey ho!
@Smile - well done you for getting out of your hideous marriage. I've worked for the police for years and spoken to hundreds of women in your shoes so I have some idea just how hard it is.


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls do you think i have ovulated i dont think i have because temp has gone up this morning
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0037.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DragonMummy

doesn't look pos yet caz x


----------



## caz & bob

i no hope i ovulate tomorrow xxx


----------



## Smile4me

caz & bob said:


> i no hope i ovulate tomorrow xxx

You still have one day til ovulation sweetie, looks like it is rising to ovulated, thats what mine looked like Wed and then Thursday they were the same color and yesterday it was a faint second line .... FX'd just relax at the bbq and get your mind off of it. I'm taking the girls swimming today ... just to Relax and get my mind off of obsessing over peeing on sticks... lol

Good morning lovely ladies!!!


----------



## todteach

Well, it looks like just about everyone needs a great big hug today. Thinking of everyone. 

I just started my second round of clomid last night. Day 3 to 7 and 50 mg again. Fingers crossed.


----------



## caz & bob

aw fx xxxxxx


----------



## VickyLou

Dragom mummy looks like there stayin were they are i was about to do last night when the other half needed the laptop hence why there still there. But i can only edit them which will leave blank spaces on the forum so for now they can stay. Im glad theres other girls on here that understand.

Just sorry we have all been through things we shouldnt....

Caz doesnt look positive to me but you never no you might of done and just missed your surge. Keep doing them for a couple of days see what happens.

Hope everyone else is good xxx


----------



## caz & bob

i will huni only ovulated last month cd16 so time yetwell girls have a good night because i am xxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Not sure what to do about my cycle #3 of clomid. I have been given a higher dose (100 mg) but I have no period as I didn't ovulate so could be a few more weeks yet. I am going to go to the GP to get provera but think I am going to wait a bit til I take it as DH is away on courses in Ireland all through the middle of June til about the 18th. So I thought I could take provera about the 7th? Should come on around about the 14th then. Suppose I could take it a bit earlier as I'll have 2 weeks til I actually ovulate. 

Too bloody complicated for me :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

well think i have ovulated today heyyyyyy
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0027.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DragonMummy

I'd try a test later on Caz - it's still not quite as dark as the control line. This is why I like the digi ones! Can't go wrong with a smiley face! :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

it is its just my camera on me phone it crap its the same colour as the control line hun il do another later and take a proper pic xxxxx


----------



## angelmatthew

hope everyone is doing good.

do any of you actually know someone that clomid has been sucsessfull for, as im feeling very down as i will be startung cycle 3 on monday, and i take it days 5 - 9 but why do others have it on different days, can anybody help please, x


clomid cy 1 BFN cy 2 BFN starting cy 3...


----------



## Britt11

caz & bob said:


> well think i have ovulated today heyyyyyy

looks good babe!! :happydance:With a positive opk you may not ovulate until tomorrow officially though- supposedly between 12-36 hours later. So get BD'ng!!!! :)
good luck :thumbup:


----------



## keepsmiling

well the :witch: got me today, but hey on a good note, its my 2nd month in a row that iv had a cycle of 5 weeks, normally there vry 7-8 weeks so maybe my weight loss it helping xx


----------



## DragonMummy

oh boo to the witch KS, but good news on the shorter cycles, that HAS to be a good thing! xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

thats wot i thought, i was sooo suprised wen i came on, not cos i thought i was preg but cos it was 5 weeks again!! woohoo, maybe i am ovulating ?
who nos x


----------



## caz & bob

aw ks sorry :af: got you xxxx


----------



## winston83

hey girls been ages since i was on but am lookin 4 a buddy am on day 8 of my 3rd cycle am on 150 of chlomid days 2 to 6 anyone at the same point love n baby dust to all of u xxxxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Off to the docs again tomorrow, this time in the hope of being prescribed some provera. We live in hope... :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh and my opk's are staying dark. Bloody stupid pcos....


https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC00460-2.jpg


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies, I'd love to join you :flower:

Just started my 2nd round of clomid (first one was in March) and would love to interact with other ladies who are, or have been, through the process. I ovulate on my own but have one good tube, so my doctor believes it will help. My first cycle in March was accompanied by HMG injectibles, but I think it was all a bit too much and I overstimulated. So this time, no injectibles :)

Good luck lovely ladies. I pray we all get those beautiful February :baby:


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Isi,

Welcome to clomid club. I too only have one good tube and had borderline progesterone levels so was prescribed clomid to help. I'm on my first cycle.

Winston, I believe we have spoken before in the past. Would love to be buddies but I'm not at the same point in my cycle :(

All the best for BFP's x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks mrphyemma!! I pray we have successful cycles that end up in :bfp:s

:hug:


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all. Sat at work trying not to nod off... SO tired. Insomnia reared it's ugly head again last night. Might get me some herbal sleeping pills in the week, can't go on like this!


----------



## winston83

hiya mrphyemma yes we have chatted before havent been on for a while thou hows things going xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Things are going okay thanks. I am about 10dpo. Been trying repeatedly today to speak to fs secretary but it just rings and rings then goes onto answer machine. She is only in the office Monday and Tuesday so if I don't get through or she doesn't call me back by the end of tomorrow I guess I am stuffed. I want my Cd21 progesterone results so I can see if I have ovulated on the 50mg. If AF arrives at the weekend I won't know whether to keep on with the 50mg or increase to 100mg unless I can speak to someone!!! AAAARRGGGHHHHH!!! I got so frustrated in the end that I burst into tears. :( x


----------



## Smile4me

aWWWWW Emma sweetie, I know exactly how you feel, we all do!
Nothing more frustrating then not knowing!
Did you by chance take a test?


----------



## Smile4me

:kiss:Welcomd Buttercup!!!


----------



## Britt11

mrphyemma said:


> Things are going okay thanks. I am about 10dpo. Been trying repeatedly today to speak to fs secretary but it just rings and rings then goes onto answer machine. She is only in the office Monday and Tuesday so if I don't get through or she doesn't call me back by the end of tomorrow I guess I am stuffed. I want my Cd21 progesterone results so I can see if I have ovulated on the 50mg. If AF arrives at the weekend I won't know whether to keep on with the 50mg or increase to 100mg unless I can speak to someone!!! AAAARRGGGHHHHH!!! I got so frustrated in the end that I burst into tears. :( x

that is frustrating hon, if it helps my original px said to take 50mg and if not pregnant to double to 100mg...lol, my original FS wanted me on 100mg regardless of tests but I asked last month at the clinic if I could just stay on the 50 given my #'s and they said yes (my doc was away). I think 100mg is a fairly safe and common prescribed #, its up to you but if you dont get a hold of anyone I would just double it but of course I'm not a doctor and its your call. I am sure someone will get back to you soon.
that being said, how are you feeling? any symptoms? are you going to test?
:hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

No symptoms as such Britt although I do feel a bit overly emotional and stressy but I think that is normal for me in the run up to AF. :) Smile4me no I haven't tested. I wanted to find out whether I had ovulated first before I got excited about testing.

Thanks for the advice Britt. If AF arrives and they haven't gotten back to me I may try 100mg next cycle.


----------



## wishful think

Hi there I was wondering could any of u clomid ladies shed some light on my situation. I'm sooooooooo confused. I had the af from hell a few weeks ago - to be honest i still dont know if i could call it an af cause i just had dark brown and black discharge for 12 days and only a bit of red blood on 2 seperate occasions while on the loo!! (Just to mention i have been having dark discharge alot but it's always for a week before my af shows up)

Anyway i'm on my 3rd cycle of clomid and i have been doing the opk sticks (as per usual) but I have not had my 2 lines on my opk sticks and i'm on day 21. I have never 'not' gotten 2 lines on opk sticks in a year. 

Also the reason i was put on clomid was because of my dh's sperm. The docs said i was ovulating but they hoped the clomid would give my dh more eggs to aim at!! 

Any ideas on what the hell my body is playing at?????? (And i have done 2 hpt since that strange af and i got BFNs) Just feeling like i'm at the end of my tether and losing hope!!! Why does life have to be so dam hard????????????? Can clomid completely mess up your cycles like this??


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Smile4me :hugs:

Mrphyemma, did you have any ultrasounds to monitor your follicles this cycle? I do hope you get a hold of your doctor tomorrow, so you can at least know. This whole thing is hard enough as it is! Take a deep breath dearie. FX you'll be able to get some answers tomorrow.

I wish I had answers to your questions, Wishful, but I'm also a newbie in this clomid business. I hope everything works out for you. This journey is without a doubt, my hardest ever! I pray we all get our :bfp:s soon.

My doctor started me on 100mg right away (well, it's actually 50mg...but twice a day...OMG, I might be on 50mg after all...lol). Because I had the injectibles the last time and had a number of good follicles, I'm so worried that the clomid alone might not be able to do the trick. Trying not to lose my mind as this is just my CD 5 and the cycle is still a looooooong way from over.


----------



## mrphyemma

No I haven't had any follicle tracking Isi. I guess it is too expensive for the nhs :shrug: The only way for me to find out if I've ovulated is from the progesterone tests. I shall make it my mission to get my results tomorrow even if I have to drive the 20 miles to the hospital and track her down in person :)

wishful think, I'm sorry I have no answers to your question either. I am a bit of a clomid novice. Could you have missed your lh surge? Did you use opk's once or twice each day? Do you chart your temps?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That's the spirit Mrphyemma :thumbup:.


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hi to new ones well i ovulated deffinatly today because my temps are down this morning and i got a stronger opk xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0028.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Smile4me

:beer: cheers!! YAY CAZ you ovulated!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

same time has last month i hope we all get awer :bfp:s xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

I KNOW... IF CHERIE22 IS RIGHT I WILL PERSONALLY GET ON A PLANE AND THANK HER IN PERSON ... or send her some flowers.... :)


----------



## Smile4me

Oh, I forgot to tell you ladies, we had a power outage yesterday in the scorching heat of 90's yesterday so we all went out to a local diner.. We are sitting at the table and my six year old looks over at me and starts talking to my stomach and says... Hi... baby brothers, "Mom you are going to have two boys".... WHAT THE HECK? Now we don't discuss this in front of the girls other than we want to try and have a baby... Hmmmm! lol


----------



## mrphyemma

Oooh lets hope your little girl has a touch of sixth sense smile4me. Twin boys would be fabulous! x


----------



## Onelildream

Caz- YAAAAY! GO get busy, Hun! haha. FX.


----------



## caz & bob

Smile4me said:


> Oh, I forgot to tell you ladies, we had a power outage yesterday in the scorching heat of 90's yesterday so we all went out to a local diner.. We are sitting at the table and my six year old looks over at me and starts talking to my stomach and says... Hi... baby brothers, "Mom you are going to have two boys".... WHAT THE HECK? Now we don't discuss this in front of the girls other than we want to try and have a baby... Hmmmm! lol

they say kids are psychic hun so i bet you end up with twins my lad is the same hes say to people sh us mum as a baby in her belly hahaha xxxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Glad you ovulated Caz!! Best of luck for a sticky BFP this time xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Twin boys would be awesome, Smile4me :D. Kids can be intuitive about these things! I would be over the moon to have twins! That would be too awesome!!


----------



## Smile4me

Strange thing is.. i have the chills sitting here typing this
I had twins 12 years ago naturally as some of you might know but My daughter was only 2 and told me that I was pregnant with twins... Now I did not have a successful pregnancy and had to deliver them at 8 months but I am a TRUE believer in "Everything happens for a reason"- The point is she was right then, maybe my other daughter will be correct :) The twins I had 12 years ago were also girls.. he he


----------



## caz & bob

my sister in law has twin girls they are lovely but naughty haha they are not identical xxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw hunnie :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Simi78

Hi Girls!!! How are we all?? Hey Babylou wow congrat BFP!!!!
I see some new people on here...hi all! 
I just thought id drop in and say a quick hello, im due for my Hystroscopy tomorrow so a little scared...hopefully they will sort out what they need to and i get a BFP very soon too!
wishes to you all xxx
I will let you know how it goes xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck Simi78 I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Luck Simi78 - Keep us posted as some of us have not had that procedure done yet and may have to so all information would be helpful... My thoughts are with you!!


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you simi hunnie xxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Simi :hugs: Nice to see you here again. Good luck for the HSG :hugs:


----------



## wishful think

mrphyemma said:


> wishful think, I'm sorry I have no answers to your question either. I am a bit of a clomid novice. Could you have missed your lh surge? Did you use opk's once or twice each day? Do you chart your temps?

Hi mrphyemma. I am hoping i did just miss the lh surge and its not a case of me not ovulating this cycle. I do opks once a day and have always caught the lh surge, but there's a first time for everything. I don't chart my temps and i know i should probably start but i just never got the hang of it!! Thanks for replying. This clomid thing isn't easy :winkwink: Wishing u all the luck for a BFP xx


----------



## babyloulou

Wishful thinking- I didn't get a positive opk this last cycle either- first time I didn't get one! Then got my bfp! Just make sure you are bding regularly xx


----------



## caz & bob

night girls xxx


----------



## lisaf

Hey girls, I've been laying low all weekend and been busy cleaning the house for guests coming next weekend.
My period was very short this time, no Clomid this cycle so I expected it to be more 'normal'. I'm guessing that the clomid was thinning my lining out, so this break is a good thing.

Still going nuts trying to decide if I should take a month off or not. I'm thinking of taking this month off just so I don't have to worry about the stress of if I'm going to ovulate without the Clomid.
Had my bloodwork done on Saturday, CD3. Also had them throw in a glucose tolerance test to see if it tells me anything that may give me a clue about my weight issues/possible PCOS.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck Simi. I had it done in February, along with a laporoscopy. Nothing to worry about :thumbup:

There you go, Smile!!!! I am almost certain you're going to get those twin boys :D. How many dpo are you now?

Good luck with your doctor, Mrphyemma!!!! :hugs:

Hope everyone is great!!!

:hug:


----------



## mrphyemma

Morning Ladies,

I am a raging ball of firey hormones today. I think AF is winging her way to my door very soon by the state of me. I am very very moody and emotional. I also have cramping, back ache, headache, nausea, sore boobs and my temps are as crap as they have ever been at this point in my cycle. My chart looks the same as it usually does and that is not good. I have a very strong suspicion that the 50mg hasn't worked for me.

I did manage to speak to fs secretary this morning who refused point blank to give me my Cd21 results over the phone even though I pointed out that they were read to me over the phone last month. I told her that I won't be seeing the fs again now until 12th July but still no joy (bloody jobsworth) She did say if Mr Iqbal wanted to change the dose he would let me know but if I don't hear anything to assume all is well.
Thanks:growlmad: I hate being in limbo.


----------



## babyloulou

I found the FS's secretary the most frustrating part of trying to deal with TTC Emma- she drove me insane! When I was in your position and the 50mg was not working properly and I couldn't get an answer- I just rang her up and demanded an appointment with the FS the following week!!! While at the appointment I memtioned to him that I had booked the appointment becuase she wouldn't help me on the phone! Every following month I rang her and said "Mr Smith has asked me to get my cd21 number off youeach month- I know you haveno medical training and do not feel comfortable discussing it (she had said this a million times!) - but he says you can give me the number with no further discussion" I never had a problem again!  Ring back and bug her for an appointment xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

My goodness!!! Such rudeness!! So sorry you had to go through that Mrphyemma :growlmad:. And you too, babyloulou!! Are the FS' secretaries always so difficult? Over here (Lagos), I decided to go private because I was almost losing my mind with the hospital covered by my insurance!!! It felt like a conveyor belt system....no personal touch at all!!! After getting progesterone treatment last year....which lengthened my cycle by almost 10 days....and not being able to get a conclusive answer for days, I decided enough was enough! Having a doctor who is personally involved with my situation so much justifies how much I have to pay.

:hugs: Mrphyemma! Hopefully, all those are symptoms of something that is NOT AF related!! It aint over yet hun! :kiss:


----------



## yomo

Its so annoying aint it!! I was the same last week.

How are all you girls doing??? xx


----------



## caz & bob

that is bad that carnt believe you when through that how is all today im 1 dpo today use m preseed last night got some left for tonight haha xxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Emma speakt o your GP - they should be able to get your results and actually will be able to adjust our dose if you've not ovualted - that's what mine have done. x


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks DM I never thought of that x


----------



## Smile4me

:wacko:Awww Emma we all know how you feel, I went through that last week as well, Not only are our hormones raging, we are emotional and stressed and then we get a slap in the face from the few people who are supposed to be on "our side" lol... Good advice Lou to make an appointment but I wonder if that may not be an option for Emma, I would simply say, "I'm not asking for much, I just want to know if I should take a pregnancy test or not, I'm just asking for my blood numbers I can't imagine that is asking too much?" If you were in my shoes, you would be on pins and needles as well. I'm sure you can sympathize as you work in an office that deals with hormonal women who are on the edge as it is... That should get her to unleash her jaws of steal, its such a simple request... GRRRRR!! 

Yes i too am having hormonal eisodes, yesterday my husband was simply asking me about some things in regards to this weekend and I was thinking in my head... "dude, make up your mind, just make a decision" I took a deep breathe and tried my hardest not to let him know I wanted to bite his head off and drink an entire bottle of wine... hehe... I know the outcome is worth all of this but oh my goodness I am irritable.
I just try to remember that it is no ones fault that we are taking this drug that is making us feel all these emotions so just remember to breathe :winkwink:


----------



## Smile4me

BTW what is a GP?


----------



## babyloulou

G.P stand for "general practioner"- it is a general doctor in other words! 

Emma- my GP wouldn't have anything to do with it when I tried that- but worth a try!! If you still get no joy demand an appointment with your F.S xxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

babylou big congrats to you :happydance: xx

did you do anything different this month?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh, congrats babyloulou. I'm always excited to hear about :bfp:s. I wish you a very healthy and happy 8+ months ahead!!!


----------



## wishful think

babyloulou said:


> Just make sure you are bding regularly xx

Hi babyloulou, congrats on your bfp, hope i am in your shoes some day. We have been advised by the urologist to :sex: about 3 times a week (we were doing that anyhow). Dh has low sperm and motility. Imagine over a year now of all this bding!!! Making a baby is alot of hard work, it's driving me :wacko:


----------



## Smile4me

Isi Buttercup said:


> Good luck Simi. I had it done in February, along with a laporoscopy. Nothing to worry about :thumbup:
> 
> There you go, Smile!!!! I am almost certain you're going to get those twin boys :D. How many dpo are you now?
> 
> Good luck with your doctor, Mrphyemma!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone is great!!!
> 
> :hug:

Buttercup - thanks :winkwink:What determined that you needed laproscopy - Just curious?

I am only five days past ovulation


----------



## Smile4me

mrssunshine78 said:


> babylou big congrats to you :happydance: xx
> 
> did you do anything different this month?

Mrs. Sunshine... are you on clomid? Are you going to be testing soon?


----------



## Britt11

Good morning girls!!
yes that is lousy Emma- they should give you that #, i would phone back like one of the other girls suggested and get an apt. On a positive side it would appear you ovulated since no follow up :thumbup:
Good for you at not testing, I am so awful for that usually in the 2ww

:dust: to all the ladies in the 2ww

good luck to those waiting to O :thumbup:


----------



## mrssunshine78

i'm not on clomid this month - i did 3 months, and now am going for natural IUI for 3 months and then clomid IUI for another 3 months

having terrible af pains today, so chances are there'll be no need to test :cry:


----------



## mrphyemma

Britt11 said:


> Good morning girls!!
> yes that is lousy Emma- they should give you that #, i would phone back like one of the other girls suggested and get an apt. On a positive side it would appear you ovulated since no follow up :thumbup:
> Good for you at not testing, I am so awful for that usually in the 2ww
> 
> :dust: to all the ladies in the 2ww
> 
> good luck to those waiting to O :thumbup:

I would test but don't think there is much point. AF is most definitely on her way :(


----------



## keepsmiling

test emma,:test: x


----------



## caz & bob

emma your chart looks good hun you never no i would test to just see haha xxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

come on emma. just test, loll im dying to no, hope theres gd news wen i log on tomo nite hun xx


----------



## Onelildream

Smile4me said:


> Strange thing is.. i have the chills sitting here typing this
> I had twins 12 years ago naturally as some of you might know but My daughter was only 2 and told me that I was pregnant with twins... Now I did not have a successful pregnancy and had to deliver them at 8 months but I am a TRUE believer in "Everything happens for a reason"- The point is she was right then, maybe my other daughter will be correct :) The twins I had 12 years ago were also girls.. he he

Smile- I'm sorry for your loss! The hope of twins is so exciting! I'm hoping for them too! My son was a twin, but I lost his twin pretty early in the pregnancy.
I really believe kids can see through to the other side at times, so be prepared! She's probably right!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi Smile4me! It was mainly investigative, just to confirm what was going on there. My doc also used the opportunity to clear some adhesions that had formed. Are you considering it?


----------



## Smile4me

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi Smile4me! It was mainly investigative, just to confirm what was going on there. My doc also used the opportunity to clear some adhesions that had formed. Are you considering it?

I'm not sure yet, Just had my first ultrasound and the OB said everything looks normal so I guess if this second round doesn't work then I may go for round 3....I will talk to her about it the next time I see her.

Go in for bloods day 21 tomorrow...:happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies, sorry i have been off this weekend, I was out of town. Happy to be gone but happy to be back....it was really great to be away and not worry about ttc. We actually bd'ed because we wanted to not because we had to. I know it is still to early for any of that bding to make a baby but it was nice anyway. Well this week IS bding week I hope this is it for us.

Well I will try to catch up with everyone as I can...boy I have tons of pages to read!


----------



## lisaf

keepsmiling said:


> come on emma. just test, loll im dying to no, hope theres gd news wen i log on tomo nite hun xx

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: look at you pushing your POAS addiction on to others, :haha: I feel you though..there is truly no reason for me to test right now so I want others to test so I can get my 'fix'


----------



## Smile4me

:drunk: Its official... I'm a POAS addict and I owe the credit to all of you! LOL I did an opk today just outta curiousity since I only get one liners... (at least last month) then this month got a faint line the day before ovulation and then darker on day of ovulation, well I got a faint line today.. 6dpo... I know its WAY too soon but like the other POAS addicts say... since I'm going, I might as well check....:shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

it needs to be the same colour as the control line hunnie to be a + for pregnancy xxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

thats what i thought too last cycle Em.... You never know....


----------



## lisaf

interesting... one test won't tell you anything, but if you keep testing on OPKs and it keeps getting darker... by the time its a positive OPK you should get a positive HPT too... FX'd!!!


----------



## Smile4me

LOL i realize I need a dark opk which I did get at cd15 I just found it odd to have a line 6dpo since I never get lines is all... just holding on to anything at this point :)


----------



## caz & bob

night girls xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Is only 6dpo though Smile, plenty of time for that bad boy to get dark!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sending some virtual birthday cake to everyone.....it's my birthday today :dance: :cake:


----------



## mrphyemma

Happy Birthday Isi Buttercup!! Hope you have a wonderful day :hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Well I'm 12dpo today. PMT is at a peak. BFN on an Asda brand hpt. Just waiting for her to arrive now to crack on with cycle 2 :( x


----------



## laura6914

hey girls, just gate crashing. 

Lou, Rudi and the others who have recently got your BFPs: Dont forget to update the BFP LTTTC thread. https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/283473-bfp-announcements-2010-a-5.html

Hope everyone is well :dust:


----------



## babyloulou

laura6914 said:


> hey girls, just gate crashing.
> 
> Lou, Rudi and the others who have recently got your BFPs: Dont forget to update the BFP LTTTC thread. https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/283473-bfp-announcements-2010-a-5.html
> 
> Hope everyone is well :dust:

PM'ed you laura xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Mrphyemma :hugs:

So sorry about the BFN....but it's not over till :witch: shows. I hope she doesn't....but even if she does, I wish you all the best in cycle 2!


----------



## Smile4me

I'm sorry Emma, FX'd Cycle 2 is your Cycle hun!!!!!!:dust:

Happy Birthday Buttercup :cake:


----------



## laura6914

babyloulou said:


> laura6914 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls, just gate crashing.
> 
> Lou, Rudi and the others who have recently got your BFPs: Dont forget to update the BFP LTTTC thread. https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/283473-bfp-announcements-2010-a-5.html
> 
> Hope everyone is well :dust:
> 
> PM'ed you laura xxxClick to expand...


thank bloody heavens you did hun, i PM'd you back sweetie. Shocked to the core i tell you. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## caz & bob

happy birthday butter xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Happy Birthday Buttercup!! Thanks for the cake- it was delicious!! :-D xxx


----------



## caz & bob

loulou that medicine do they have it in asda hun and do you take it before ovulation and has it only got that ingredient you need in it xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much ladies!!! I'm having the best day everrr :D. So confident that this will be the year I have my baby or BABIES :winkwink:. Blowing :dust: to everyone on this thread! May we all be barefoot and pregnant before the end of 2010!!!

:wine:


----------



## babyloulou

Caz and Bob- I have looked and I don't think Asda sell one. Boots, Tesco, Wilkos all sell their own cheap versions. It can have any normal ingredients in (ie. flavourings, colours, etc...) but it must only have ONE 'active' ingredient in it and that is Guaifenesin xxx


----------



## Smile4me

I wish I had some Birthday Cake right now, does anyone else notice an incrase in appetite on clomid?


----------



## Britt11

Good morning ladies (well over here anyway)

Emma- sorry about the BFN, its not over though until AF shows. Also on a positive note your chart looks stellar, you most certainly ovulated :thumbup:

Isi- Happy birthday hon!!! :cake:


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> Caz and Bob- I have looked and I don't think Asda sell one. Boots, Tesco, Wilkos all sell their own cheap versions. It can have any normal ingredients in (ie. flavourings, colours, etc...) but it must only have ONE 'active' ingredient in it and that is Guaifenesin xxx

ok hunnie do you take up in till ovulation xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yes until the day after you have confirmed ovulation just to be sure xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

wot is this ur talking bout, wht dus is do, im wilin to try nefin haha xx


----------



## Smile4me

I'm confused why one would take the robitussin and use preseed at the same time, I thought the robitussin was supposed to help with cm but isn't that why one would use the preseed since there is such a lack of cm?


----------



## DragonMummy

@Smile - suppose it's better to hit it with both barrels, eh?! 

Been to the docs this morning and got my extra dose of clomid and some provera. All set for next cycle, except I have to wait now and plan meticulously as DH is away for 2 weeks in June so I don't want to ovulate til he gets back. Trying to work out how he is going to react to me asking him to have a one to one with "Mrs Palmer and her 5 lovely daughters" every other night while he's away :rofl:


----------



## mrphyemma

:rofl: You never fail to make me laugh DM. Best of luck for cycle 3 xx


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:


> wot is this ur talking bout, wht dus is do, im wilin to try nefin haha xx

it medicine that keeps sperm's alive longer and it help ewcm hun xxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> Yes until the day after you have confirmed ovulation just to be sure xxx

ok hunnie :yipee: for your tracker xxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

Smile4me said:


> I'm confused why one would take the robitussin and use preseed at the same time, I thought the robitussin was supposed to help with cm but isn't that why one would use the preseed since there is such a lack of cm?

i think the med helps it stay live for longer i use preseed and i have grapfruit juice to and greentea il try anythink hun i might not need it i hope xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Caz.. lol me too... I HATE green tea and grapefruit juice but I have been drinking it like a mad woman since Lou got her BFP :) the robitussin is just so nasty!! That's why I didn't take it as much this cycle since I used preseed... oh well time will tell...

Keep drinking the tea and juice darling!!!


----------



## Smile4me

smile4me said:


> i wish i had some birthday cake right now, does anyone else notice an incrase in appetite on clomid?

anyone, anyone.. Buehller... Buehller... :)


----------



## Simi78

HI lovely ladies, how are we today? Just a quick update i went for my hystroscopy and cervical lazering yesterday, the FS had put a coil in after seperating and lazering the scar tissue inside my womb...i have to leave the coil in for 3 months then see FS for further plans...at least he may now give clomid another chance...
Hmm my plan is to reduce my weight within these 3 months incase i need IVF that way i can have it on the NHS...

I hope to hear some more BFP's here soon...
Can someone help me get a tracker on here?? 

xxx


----------



## Smile4me

A coil? I have never heard of that... so did you try clomid before the findings or did the FS know that you needed this procedure done?

awww sweetie, I wish you the best of luck , please stay on here to find out useful information and support!


----------



## caz & bob

Simi78 said:


> HI lovely ladies, how are we today? Just a quick update i went for my hystroscopy and cervical lazering yesterday, the FS had put a coil in after seperating and lazering the scar tissue inside my womb...i have to leave the coil in for 3 months then see FS for further plans...at least he may now give clomid another chance...
> Hmm my plan is to reduce my weight within these 3 months incase i need IVF that way i can have it on the NHS...
> 
> I hope to hear some more BFP's here soon...
> Can someone help me get a tracker on here??
> 
> xxx

ye hun go to fertility friend and go to tracker and set one up hun or go to countdowntopregnacey xxxxxx


----------



## Britt11

Simi78 said:


> HI lovely ladies, how are we today? Just a quick update i went for my hystroscopy and cervical lazering yesterday, the FS had put a coil in after seperating and lazering the scar tissue inside my womb...i have to leave the coil in for 3 months then see FS for further plans...at least he may now give clomid another chance...
> Hmm my plan is to reduce my weight within these 3 months incase i need IVF that way i can have it on the NHS...
> 
> I hope to hear some more BFP's here soon...
> Can someone help me get a tracker on here??
> 
> xxx

Hi Hon,
the easiest one is to set up one through Lilypie. Here is the website:
www.lilypie.com and then just follow the prompts under "Trying to Concieve" to make your tracker" make sure you copy and paste the link for the "forums" signature and then of course you paste it in your BNB signature.
:hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Simi78 said:


> HI lovely ladies, how are we today? Just a quick update i went for my hystroscopy and cervical lazering yesterday, the FS had put a coil in after seperating and lazering the scar tissue inside my womb...i have to leave the coil in for 3 months then see FS for further plans...at least he may now give clomid another chance...
> Hmm my plan is to reduce my weight within these 3 months incase i need IVF that way i can have it on the NHS...
> 
> I hope to hear some more BFP's here soon...
> Can someone help me get a tracker on here??
> 
> xxx

Glad the worst bit is over for you Simi78. Good Luck with losing the weight, I too am trying. Hope everything goes to plan for you lovely :hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Smile4me said:


> smile4me said:
> 
> 
> i wish i had some birthday cake right now, does anyone else notice an incrase in appetite on clomid?
> 
> anyone, anyone.. Buehller... Buehller... :)Click to expand...

Not really noticed as I have the appetite of a horse anyway :haha:


----------



## Simi78

Smile4me said:


> A coil? I have never heard of that... so did you try clomid before the findings or did the FS know that you needed this procedure done?
> 
> awww sweetie, I wish you the best of luck , please stay on here to find out useful information and support!

Hi, yes i was on clomid last month and the month before started on 50mg then 100mg but i wasnt ov...the doctors had found some scar tissue in my womb and knew they had to remove it...also i have had very long (sometimes 8 weeks) of heavy bleeding and of course that made it impossible to time anything...hopefully its all over and once they remove this coil i will get a BFP!!
Where are you with clomid?? xx


----------



## Simi78

mrphyemma said:


> Simi78 said:
> 
> 
> HI lovely ladies, how are we today? Just a quick update i went for my hystroscopy and cervical lazering yesterday, the FS had put a coil in after seperating and lazering the scar tissue inside my womb...i have to leave the coil in for 3 months then see FS for further plans...at least he may now give clomid another chance...
> Hmm my plan is to reduce my weight within these 3 months incase i need IVF that way i can have it on the NHS...
> 
> I hope to hear some more BFP's here soon...
> Can someone help me get a tracker on here??
> 
> xxx
> 
> Glad the worst bit is over for you Simi78. Good Luck with losing the weight, I too am trying. Hope everything goes to plan for you lovely :hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks hun, what are you doing for the weight loss?? Maybe we could support eachother hey :flower:


----------



## Smile4me

Simi, I am on second round of clomid ... first round was 50mg days 5-9 now on second round days 5-9 100mg.... Can't really find anything wrong right now other than dh has what I assume is low molitity and morphology...


----------



## DragonMummy

S4M I find I am drawn more to carbs on Clomid - bread, cakes, pasta, pastry.... Not doing the weight loss any favours! I actually fantasise about doughnuts....


----------



## Simi78

Smile4me said:


> Simi, I am on second round of clomid ... first round was 50mg days 5-9 now on second round days 5-9 100mg.... Can't really find anything wrong right now other than dh has what I assume is low molitity and morphology...

I truely wish you the best of luck hun xxx :thumbup:


----------



## Simi78

Yay i got a ticker finally!!!! xx


----------



## Smile4me

awww what a nice ticker :) lol
I wish you the best of luck to sweetie!! Only eight more days til testing... GRRR this 2ww is killing me!!


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you s4m simi love the tracker xxxxx


----------



## Simi78

Aww thanks you girls!! That was fun lol xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Nice ticker!


----------



## mrphyemma

I aren't really following a diet plan as such Simi78 just cutting back on the snacking and having smaller portions at meal times. I really need to step it up a gear. There is a journal in the ttc section posted by chilly willy where a few of us try and support each other with dieting. Pop over and join us. The more the merrier xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

isi - happy birthday hun and thanks for the cake...funny I am baking one now for my husbands cousin!

emma - sorry about the BFN hun, but you arent out of it yet!

Smile - I usually notice a appetite increase in the 2ww...so yeah that is normal. The Robitussin will help to liquify your current cm...less lumpier the better...LOL if that makes sense.

Caz - Take the robitussin up until Ov

DM - OMG you always say the funniest things....LOL

Simi - Glad to hear all went well with the surgery. Love the ticker!!!!

Britt - how are you feeling hun?

Well ladies, I am 14dpo and no sign of Oving but I guess by the end of the week I should have Oved. My softcups got here today so i will get to use them for bding this week, I am very excited!


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> isi - happy birthday hun and thanks for the cake...funny I am baking one now for my husbands cousin!
> 
> emma - sorry about the BFN hun, but you arent out of it yet!
> 
> Smile - I usually notice a appetite increase in the 2ww...so yeah that is normal. The Robitussin will help to liquify your current cm...less lumpier the better...LOL if that makes sense.
> 
> Caz - Take the robitussin up until Ov
> 
> DM - OMG you always say the funniest things....LOL
> 
> Simi - Glad to hear all went well with the surgery. Love the ticker!!!!
> 
> Britt - how are you feeling hun?
> 
> Well ladies, I am 14dpo and no sign of Oving but I guess by the end of the week I should have Oved. My softcups got here today so i will get to use them for bding this week, I am very excited!

i will hunnie im hopein i dont need it haha keepin my fingers crossed for my self and others xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

ttcbaby117 said:


> isi - happy birthday hun and thanks for the cake...funny I am baking one now for my husbands cousin!
> 
> emma - sorry about the BFN hun, but you arent out of it yet!
> 
> Smile - I usually notice a appetite increase in the 2ww...so yeah that is normal. The Robitussin will help to liquify your current cm...less lumpier the better...LOL if that makes sense.
> 
> Caz - Take the robitussin up until Ov
> 
> DM - OMG you always say the funniest things....LOL
> 
> Simi - Glad to hear all went well with the surgery. Love the ticker!!!!
> 
> Britt - how are you feeling hun?
> 
> Well ladies, I am 14dpo and no sign of Oving but I guess by the end of the week I should have Oved. My softcups got here today so i will get to use them for bding this week, I am very excited!

You go girl!!!!!
:happydance::sex:


----------



## caz & bob

ttc i think you should be ovulating soon hun so get the :sex: :sex: :sex: in hun and catch the egg xxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck catching the golden egg/s ttc and have fun using the soft cups. I want a full and frank report ;) xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha thanks ladies...yep I cant wait to try them out...I really hope they work....I just wish the DH will hurry up and come home!


----------



## babyloulou

You'll love them TTC- no leakage!!


----------



## caz & bob

so you can get stuck in haha i wouldnt use them softcups me like it will my legs in the air for 20 minutes xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

I'd like a report also! I have my pack of softcups ready.


----------



## ttcbaby117

I promise...i will have a report for you tomorrow. I hope it does the trick this is my last chance before surgery...ugh! I hate to say this but I am kinda excited...weird huh?


----------



## babyloulou

I couldn't sing the praises of Softcups more!! Especially along with LOADS of Preseed! Winning combination! Good luck girls xxx


----------



## lisaf

I remember someone mentioning squirting the preseed into the softcup to avoid the over-lubrication that their OH didn't like.... Anyone have any thoughts on that?


----------



## babyloulou

I did try that for a couple of cycles lisa- but then I started to worry my cm would still be hostile then! The month I got the bfp I used it properly- I inserted it right up into my cervix though and it didn't seem as slippy in there xx


----------



## caz & bob

night girls xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lisa - I am going to put the preseed into the cup because dh hates preseed. I have heard people have success with it, but I am also drinking green tea and grapefruit juice and taking robitussin...so hopefully that will help with the cm.


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, all!
BUTTERCUP-HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GIRL!

SMILE-Ugh! this 2ww SUCKS. DPO5. Rats! I'm dying over here! Can we push "Fast-Forward" and get to DPO10, atleast?! And I'm totally pigging out. I think it's the Clomid's fault. Good thing I work out mornings...Although, I did gain 2 pounds in the last week....hmmm...Maybe I should stop binging?!

TTC-FX for you! Update us on the cup.

me...I'm okay, a little moody today. I wish there was something remarkable going on, but there's not... I just finished 2 bags of M&Ms...It didn't seem to help the hunger or my mood! Grrrr. I am so impatient! I am just ready to get over this week and move on to next month if I'm not pregnant... I'm so hopeful, though, it's sick, really! I just really have my sights set high...I'm afraid it will make things hurt a lot more when the preg test is not positive....Ho-hum.


----------



## lisaf

onelildream - Oh boy do I feel you! Thats how I am every single cycle.. impatient for the wait to be over and to just know one way or the other.... getting my hopes up then feeling halfway ill because of the fear of it all being false hopes and crashing emotionally. Every single cycle I tell myself I'm going to be a lot more laid back about it.. then I can't help it.

Half the temptation for taking a cycle or two off is just the unimaginable relief I'd feel at NOT having anything to flip out over after ovulation... it sounds like some kind of fantasy to me... to be able to just wait for my period and NOT obsess/hope/worry.


----------



## Smile4me

oh ladies we are all in the same boat.... I continue to do he OPK's six days past ovulation and I am still getting a faint line .. last month I didn't get any lines so ....

Onelildream hunni stay hopeful - I know exactly what you are sayen, its like we are wishing our lives away by counting every day ... wishing weeks away I seriously cannot believe how fast this month went by.

OH we have to get some BFP's ladies!!!!

OMG I have been eating like a pig, I will finish my meal and want something sweet, then something salty... I have been eating fat free ice cream, which I never do and then baked lays, then I want chocolate..haha! I soooo have to work out but I'm nervous I might miscarry, I know it sounds dumb but I don't want any regrets.. so I'm sitting here after taking my daughter to the mall for two hours (at least we walked the mall) and am watching the office... I needed to get out of the house to get my mind off of every little symptom... 

Lou or anyone else that has gotten thier BFP notice your cm get lotion like after ovulation or is that normal, as I have never noticed before.


----------



## Praying4ababy

Hi. Im new here. I have been TTC for over 2 years now with my husband. With no luck. Last week i went to my dr and he gave me Provera 10mg, Metformin 500mg 3 times a day and clomid to take on days 5-9 of my cycle. But i have been having all of these pregnancy symptoms but every test says neg. What would happen if i was pregnant and didn't know and started taking the provera?

We really want a baby really really bad. Since we have been TTC my sister in law has been pregnant twice:cry::cry:... I just want it to finally happen to us. How many of you have has success with clomid and metformin?? and how long did it take you to get pregnant?? im starting my provera on saturday so i can have the weekend to see how my body reacts to the meds.. Also what side effects did you have?

Thank you all for reading this!!!
LOTS OF BABY DUST TO EVERYONE!!!
i hope we all get:bfp:
:dust:


----------



## Onelildream

Praying- Welcome! We are all pretty friendly here! Sadly, I am on my FIRST round of Clomid, so IDK how long it takes to get a BFP! Haha. I am not on Provera, nor Metformin either, so idk about that. Sorry. I was on cycle 3-7 with Clomid... I hear lotsa women get pregnant the first time they use it, so good luck, Hun... For me sideeffects have just been REALLY OBVIOUS and PAINFUL ovulation. But I'm happy to know the meds did the job! And I did have a nasty migraine one day...Other than that, nothing.
Keep us updated! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks soooo much, ladies :hugs:. I had an absolutely wonderful day :D

Mrph, how are you today hun? :hugs:

Smile, Onelil and Caz....good luck with your 2ww girls. I'll be here cheering you ladies on :dance:. 

I am also praying for twins, Onelil!! That would just be the answer to my prayers, I tell you!! Is there any reason you're using clomid now if you were able to conceive naturally before? I ovulate on my own, but have only one good tube, which is why I'm on clomid now.

Smile, yep clomid has turned my diet upside down :haha:. But I intend to get serious, starting TODAY, and shun all those high carb treats. I pray I can hold out :D

Good luck too Simi. I also had some adhesions from a previous surgical procedure.....but my doctor cleared these during the laporoscopy I had in February, but I didn't have a coil inserted though. I pray it all goes well for you :hugs:

Welcome on board, Praying4ababy :hi:

Ttc....ooooh, was it your husband's cuz's birthday as well? Lovely!!! Have fun with the :sex: girl....and the soft cups as well.

Ladies, I think I need a proper schooling. I take prenatal vitamins (Pregnacare Conception).....are these safe after ovulation? At what point in your cycle is grapefruit juice recommended? I am only just about to invest in some Preseed.....do I really need soft cups as well (I am ever so squeamish :blush:). Sometimes, I'm not sure I'm doing enough.....


----------



## babyloulou

Smile4me- yes I got the lotion like CM- especially in my bfp month! Also got the opks that got darker and darker all second half of the cycle! Fingers crossed for you xx

Praying4ababy- I got my bfp last cycle. I wasn't on metformin but have PCOS and was on my 4th cycle of Clomid- I had never ovulated before Clomid. As for side effects- mine were awful and I got everyone going! Totally worth it now though!

Buttercup- yes Pregnacare are safe all cycle. I took Pregnacare, folic acid and Mumomega fish oils all cycle. I also drank a glass of grapefruit juice and a cup of decaff green tea every day of my cycle. Preseed is great- it's up to you whether you try softcups too. I used them but others have got bfps with just Preseed xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks babyloulou! I will go hunting for Preseed this weekend. I live in Lagos so FX I'll find some. But I shall defo get on the grapefruit juice today :). I hope it's not too late in the cycle though (CD 8)?


----------



## mrphyemma

Cd30 for me today and 13dpo so AF should be knocking on my door Friday or Saturday. Have had a bit of a temp drop today and fully expect it to slide under the coverline tomorrow. I've had my tears of disappointment and frustration and now I'm just ready to get on with cycle 2 of clomid. Cycle 17 in total!

How is everyone else today? x


----------



## caz & bob

aw emma your still not out yet hunnie fx for you xxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks for the optimism Caz but I'm 99.999999% sure that I'm out :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aww :hugs: hun xxxx


----------



## Praying4ababy

thanks everyone for the welcome and your stories you give me hope!!!

Onelildream- Thanks so much. I hope this is our month for our :bfp::bfp:


----------



## caz & bob

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to us all xxxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So sorry Mrphyemma :hugs:. Hopefully, your 2nd cycle will do the trick!


----------



## DragonMummy

Ah sorry it didn't work out this cycle Em. Are you doubling up next cycle?


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies! 

Welcome Praying4ababy!!

so currently we have myself, Caz, Onelildream, and Delilahsown awaiting the 22w period!

For those ladies who didn't make it the first round, don't get discouraged, look at the signatures of all of our BFP friends on here :) 

I just had my Kashi Go Lean cereal... NOT GIVING INTO ANY CRAVINGS TODAY!!!!
I'm scared to step on the scale to see if I have gained, last time I went to the ob I had lost so eeeek I'm nervous!

Emma- Your FB pictures are so cool 
Keepsmiling - Love your wedding photos hun

:dust: to all of us today!!!


----------



## mrphyemma

I Know AF hasn't officially arrived but I want to get organised and I am taking the bull firmly by the horns next cycle. Have been on Amazon and ordered ovulation strips and hpt's, zestica (any one had experience of this?) and also soft cups. I am seriously on a mission this time :)

DM, I haven't been advised to double up. I'm tempted to but the head girl in me doesn't like to bend the rules :) If I knew my flaming numbers I would know better whether to double up but alas they will not divulge them to me, so I guess I will have to stick with 50mg for the next cycle and possibly the one after that before I get to see the FS again to discuss things?! What to do what to do??????

Thanks for commenting about my photos on FB Smile4me. I always think my pics look dull compared to what others get up to on theirs xx


----------



## Smile4me

eh don't fret, you look like you have a good time 

GREAT attitude Emma!!!! Thats what I'm talking about!! WE WILL PREVAIL!!!!
:bodyb:


----------



## VickyLou

Hey ladies quick question for those that have the smilie face ovulation kit, where did you get it from? how much? and where do you get the sticks from. Im looking on ebay alls they have the digi test and strips not just the strips ont here own. xx

And were can you get cheap preseed? x


----------



## Onelildream

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks soooo much, ladies :hugs:. I had an absolutely wonderful day :D
> 
> Mrph, how are you today hun? :hugs:
> 
> Smile, Onelil and Caz....good luck with your 2ww girls. I'll be here cheering you ladies on :dance:.
> 
> I am also praying for twins, Onelil!! That would just be the answer to my prayers, I tell you!! Is there any reason you're using clomid now if you were able to conceive naturally before? I ovulate on my own, but have only one good tube, which is why I'm on clomid now.
> 
> Smile, yep clomid has turned my diet upside down :haha:. But I intend to get serious, starting TODAY, and shun all those high carb treats. I pray I can hold out :D
> 
> Good luck too Simi. I also had some adhesions from a previous surgical procedure.....but my doctor cleared these during the laporoscopy I had in February, but I didn't have a coil inserted though. I pray it all goes well for you :hugs:
> 
> Welcome on board, Praying4ababy :hi:
> 
> Ttc....ooooh, was it your husband's cuz's birthday as well? Lovely!!! Have fun with the :sex: girl....and the soft cups as well.
> 
> Ladies, I think I need a proper schooling. I take prenatal vitamins (Pregnacare Conception).....are these safe after ovulation? At what point in your cycle is grapefruit juice recommended? I am only just about to invest in some Preseed.....do I really need soft cups as well (I am ever so squeamish :blush:). Sometimes, I'm not sure I'm doing enough.....

I ovulate on my own, but have really long 40day cycles... And it took 15 months to conceive my son... So, my doctor just recommended Clomid to speed things up... He said he expects me to be pregnant within 6 months... So I guess we'll see if it works.
CD6.... Grrrr.....


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awesome that you are getting things started for the next cycle, Emma! FX it's a much better one!!

Good luck, Onelil!!! Sounds like you're well on your way to that :bfp:

Okay, I have a very (very) dumb question to ask. If you are on two 50mg clomid tablets a day, that means you're officially on 100mg, right? Or is it just 50mg, regardless? :shrug:. Silly question, I know :blush:

And STILL on silly questions ) ), my friend says she rubs the Preseed on her DH, as against inserting it however. Does this work better?


----------



## Onelildream

I added my blog to my signature...Lame, I know, but I've gotta journal my progress for my sanity....


----------



## Onelildream

buttercup- you're on 100, then. No question is silly around here... I had to ask what FX meant. hahaha.


----------



## mrphyemma

Isi Buttercup said:


> Awesome that you are getting things started for the next cycle, Emma! FX it's a much better one!!
> 
> Good luck, Onelil!!! Sounds like you're well on your way to that :bfp:
> 
> Okay, I have a very (very) dumb question to ask. If you are on two 50mg clomid tablets a day, that means you're officially on 100mg, right? Or is it just 50mg, regardless? :shrug:. Silly question, I know :blush:
> 
> And STILL on silly questions ) ), my friend says she rubs the Preseed on her DH, as against inserting it however. Does this work better?

Definitely on 100mg Isi :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

They only come in 50mg tablets- so taking two a day is being on 100mg xx


----------



## Smile4me

Onelildream hun your blog requires a user id and password.....


----------



## ttcbaby117

smile - I had lotiony cm my first cycle of clomid but no BFP. When are you testing hun?

praying - welcome, I am on my 3rd cycle of clomid but I am not on the rest of the stuff.

onelil and Isi- well softcup was a bit of a disaster, i dont think I put it up there right, it kept slipping out ....ugh...I almost felt like (TMI) it was to wet up there to keep it in....I just hope I didnt do to much damage, as I think I might be oving today...I hope some spermies got in.

Emma - sorry to hear...but you know your body best....heres to cycle 2! I completely understand getting the arsenal ready...i did the same for thsi cycle. Good Luck...I figure at least if it doesnt work that you tried everything you could!

isi - defo 100mgs hun...no silly q. dont worry about it.


----------



## keepsmiling

vickylou. i got mine from boots, they were 22pound for 7 sticks, u cnt get the stickes seperately x


----------



## lisaf

I definitely got tons of lotiony CM after ovulation. I could get pretty graphic in describing the abundance of lotion-CM I had! Had especially weird CM that was snot-like on my last cycle, but can't say if that test was real or not so I don't know that it meant anything.
It seemed to be a cummulative effect from each cycle. The first cycle I was dry after ovulation and each cycle got less and less dry, more and more creamy CM.

Can't say what my body normally does since I wasn't ovulating on my own.


----------



## lisaf

I've seen the digital smileys on amazon. "Clearblue Easy Digital Ovulation Tests"


----------



## babyloulou

TTCbaby- I've replied to your thing on the Softcup thread xx


----------



## Smile4me

OK i had to post on both
DRUM ROLL PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Progesterone level was 31.2!!! YEAH!!


----------



## caz & bob

yayyyyyy :yipee: hun xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks loulou I will check it out!


----------



## mrphyemma

Smile4me said:


> OK i had to post on both
> DRUM ROLL PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Progesterone level was 31.2!!! YEAH!!

:thumbup: Fab news!! Here's to a BFP very soon xx


----------



## Praying4ababy

So i'm starting my provera on saturday to bring on AF and then i will start clomid on day 5-9. I'm nervous and excited! But i dont want to be too excited and get my hopes up and not get a:bfp::cry:. So i hope this is my month!


----------



## Praying4ababy

Smile- Good luck. I hope and pray this is your :bfp:


----------



## Onelildream

YAY SMILE!!!!

Oh, and I fixed my blog!


----------



## Smile4me

lol now I want to do one.. geez you ladies are convincing...ha!

OK i just checked cm and its stretchy... which I never have what does that mean?
I love it... your hubby made you pay with change for your addiction... he he
I never tell my husband anything other than Oh... had to stop by the drugstore... he doesn't ask, he knows I'm an addict.. hehe I can justify though, I have given up my diet soda so that saves money right....


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies, how are you? 
I just got back from a business trip and just got to log onto BNB....yeah
I tried reading through most of the updates and I apologize if I missed anyone

Emma- sorry about the temps hon....like you said though its better to get focused on next cycle, I know the 17cycle TTC must be so hard, this is cycle #10 and I'm going nuts. Your chart looked fab though and a perfect long LP which is great :thumbup: Fx'd for next cycle hon :dust:

Smile4me- hello, lots of updates which is great :thumbup:
Dont forget about me, I am in the 2WW as well, I am currently 6dpo....so glad to be in the wait with you girls as well :hugs:
Good #'s on the Progesterone :thumbup: when are you testing?

Onelidream- good luck hon, almost in the 1ww now!! :happydance:

Caz- how are you doing? Sounds like you and DH got in a lot of BD'ng so good luck hon

TTC- yeah for O'ng :happydance::dust:

Hi Vicky, Lisa and Pray4baby, hope you are all doing well

As for me, I have been eating like a little pig....lol. I had a client lunch meeting and I was like "where is our food????" and I ate my lunch in like 6 minutes...:rofl: They were like "is there anything we should know?" :)
ha ha, other than that nothing at all- maybe slightly sore nips
I think the Clomid does increase your appetitie.

talk soon
:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Aww Britt I'm sorry sweetie that I left your name out, it is sooo hard to keep up with everyones cycle but I promise you are on my list hun!!!
wow there are quite a few of us in our 2ww.. ther has to be at least one or two BFP's :)

Wow six minutes for a lunch,,,, sounds pretty familiar he he Only nine days to test there Britt, Good Luck and Fingers crossed and lotsa baby dust!!


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Aww Britt I'm sorry sweetie that I left your name out, it is sooo hard to keep up with everyones cycle but I promise you are on my list hun!!!
> wow there are quite a few of us in our 2ww.. ther has to be at least one or two BFP's :)
> 
> Wow six minutes for a lunch,,,, sounds pretty familiar he he Only nine days to test there Britt, Good Luck and Fingers crossed and lotsa baby dust!!

Ha ha you had that too!! Fx'd its a good sign and not just the Clomid.
My ticker is off, but my proper cycle is on "My ovulation chart" I am 6 dpo...so maybe testing in 6 days...I would be 12dpo.
good luck to you!!


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Hi, can I join?

Last cycle I tried soy but my ovulation was delayed, most probably because I was stressed about a trip away. Anyway, I'm back from the holiday and AF turned up the day after which also happened to be the day of my FS appointment so perfect timing all round. I have been instructed to take clomid day 5-9. I'm not new to clomid as we used it to conceive DS. We were lucky as it worked first go so I'm obviously hoping for the same result but also trying to be realistic.


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies,

Welcome to ttc bubby no2, I hope you have a short and sweet time in the clomid club.

You girls in the 2ww I have all my crossables crossed for a 100% BFP rate :)

Britt, thanks for the words. My chart looks very very similar to all my previous charts and they got me nowhere either ;) Not sure what is going wrong. Maybe I am ovulating from the blocked side?! I pray cycle 2 is different for me!
My temp has plummeted this morning. I'm guessing later tonight or tomorrow for the witch to show. I have decided to stick with the 50mg for cycle 2 and get my GP to do a CD21 blood test (Which I CAN get the results for!!!!!!!!!) and go from there. Damned FS and his lack of communication :(

Happy Friday lovely ladies xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awesome news about the progesterone, Smile :thumbup:. I'm rooting for a :bfp: for you, Caz, Onelildream, and everyone else in the 2ww!!!

Sorry about the softcups, ttc! Will you be trying again?

Hi Emma....I know things will work out better this cycle....either you get that :bfp: or you can at least know whether or not the 50mg is working for you. I wish you all the best dearie :hugs:

As for me, getting ready for the bank holiday weekend here....and my US next Tuesday. Hopefully, I will also be in the 2ww by the end of next week

Have a great day, ladies

:hug:


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks Isi, although I am now toying with doubling my dose without the FS knowing. Oh I am a bad girl, but very desperate :(

Your avatar pic is beautiful btw! Don't know why but I was surprised to hear you have the Bank Holidays out in Lagos. Have fun, I bet your weather is better than ours!! Good Luck for Tuesday my love x


----------



## Simi78

Hey Ladies, Im just dropping in to say hi!!!
Im feeling alot better today, just a few cramps but nothing i cant deal with...im still having my full 2 weeks off from work tho lol cheeky i know...

How is everyone today? xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Have you spoken to gp, Em? Mine doubled my dose once they confirmed no ov. They thought it was pretty standard too.

Welcome ttc babby no2 - I'm also ttc#2 with a DS so we have something in common!

Smile - great progesterone - fingers are crossed for a bfp xxx

Britt - oooh scoffing loads could be a sign! With the sore nips too..... ;)

I get my digi opk's from amazon - theyre £16 which is better than the £22 you have to cough out in the big shops!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much, Emma :hugs:. It was taken on the day on my traditional African wedding (yeah, I had 2....a traditional one and one in Church :D). It's Democracy Day over here...on the 29th of May. But since it falls on a Saturday, we get Monday as a holiday :dance:. The weather is really hot though.....I could do with a little bit of coolness right about now...lol! As for increasing your dose, I totally understand why you would want to do that!! It can be so frustrating not knowing....but have a word with your FS first, hun.

The good news is that I found Preseed this morning :yipee:. So I am ready for business this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

Wow Em's right - that IS a beautiful avvy pic Isi! I wish I had some more natural pics from my wedding, mine were all very posed. Although I sacked my photographer at the last minute due to hearing some hideous reviews so I had to make to with the forensic photographer from work. Apparently photographing people that can move is a treat for him!


----------



## winston83

mrphyemma said:


> No I haven't had any follicle tracking Isi. I guess it is too expensive for the nhs :shrug: The only way for me to find out if I've ovulated is from the progesterone tests. I shall make it my mission to get my results tomorrow even if I have to drive the 20 miles to the hospital and track her down in person :)
> 
> wishful think, I'm sorry I have no answers to your question either. I am a bit of a clomid novice. Could you have missed your lh surge? Did you use opk's once or twice each day? Do you chart your temps?

i got follicle tracking on my 2nd cycle and all it showed was there where no what they call viable eggs so i new even if i did ov which i didn t there was no good ones in there anyway. sort of put me on a downer from day 11 till i got af. my fs has put me up to 150mg of chlomid but she said they only like to do that for 1 cycle so if it doesnt work am not sure what happens after that


----------



## winston83

have decided to try some opks this month have had a look at the chart and i have a 35 day cycle so should start testing on day 18 which will be tuesday iv got my 21 day bloods on the 4th but i just wondered if you have a longer than 28 day cycle should your bloods be done later than day 21 ??? must remeber to check this am seeing my fs on the 8th so if it hasnt worked this month i am hoping there is somthing else we can try hope you are all well sending everyone love and luck for a bfp xxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much, DragonMum! LOL being a treat to photograph moving people :D. If my DH had had his way, we would have had a foddy doddy photographer, but I had to put my foot down to get this guy (I'd seen his work and loved it). But I did have other wedding vendors who made me want to pull my hair out, so thank God this one worked at least...lol!!

I'd love to see your pictures, if it's okay ....and also your famous pictures, Emma :). I'll PM you both now.


----------



## mrphyemma

No fancy pics on my facebook Isi just rubbish snaps of the kids taken by me :) but have requested your friendship. My wedding pics aren't on there either as it is 10 years since we got married and the digital camera had hardly been invented :haha:

Lindsay only you could have a forensics photographer for your wedding pics :)

Winston...I would go for your Cd21 blood tests at 7dpo, and personally I would start using the opk's sooner honey as your cycle might be different on clomid :thumbup:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, so modest Emma :). Your pictures are lovely...and your family is simply gorgeous!!! And Lindsay's forensic photographer did a mighty fine job indeed!! Absolutely divine wedding pictures!!

Gosh, it's so lovely to remind ourselves that there is life outside of ttc!!! Looking at these pictures and seeing you with your families reminds me of the 99.9% times my DH and I are just happy and enjoying other. We will definitely get the :bfp:s we desire!!! I just have to remember not to allow this ttc thing consume me and make me forget to enjoy the moment!!!

So lovely to make your acquaintance, ladies!!! :friends:


----------



## winston83

its just all so confusing lol u want to make sure you do the right thing at the right time my last 2 rounds of chlomid didnt alter my cycle length though but you never now am at fs on 8th so will see what she says xx


----------



## DragonMummy

mrphyemma said:


> Lindsay only you could have a forensics photographer for your wedding pics :)

:rofl: I know - my family were taking the piss out of me all day, saying we should lay down in the car park and have chalk outlines done. And saying "oh well if it all kicks off horribly here, at least we'll have the evidence preserved". Ha bloody ha!


----------



## mrphyemma

Isi your wedding pics are simply stunning and I'm having trouble choosing which I prefer but I think it has to be the traditional one :thumbup:

Hopefully we will be admiring pictures of your babies very soon :hugs: x


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies!!

TTC bubby2- G.L. to you hon hope you get it first round again :thumbup:

Emma- I agree with Dragonmummy going to 100mg is pretty standard. I ovulate on my own and my GP wrote on my px "if not pregnant after first cycle than double dose to 100mg" I ended up only taking 50mg again by choice because my CD21 #'s were so high, but I have a feeling if i'm not preg this cycle I will be up to 100mg anyway. I dont think it will hurt anything and then you arent waiting an entire other cycle- but of course up to you!! :)

DM- thanks so much for the kind words....although this morning nips arent really sore anymore :shrug: aggh, I have no signs at all that the IUI worked, 7dpo but still early I guess. 2ww is so hard
Where are you in your cycle hon? are you in the 2ww as well?

ISI- g.l. with the preseed :thumbup:

Winston83- hope the 150mg works for you, i know some women have had success with a drug that starts with an F as well (cant remember the name) perhaps they will try that as well

:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Aww, thanks Emma :hugs:. And I am sooooooo looking forward to those baby pictures!!!!! I hope we all get Valentine babies!!!

Thanks Britt! Even though the sight of those syringes is giving me shivers....lol! Good luck with the rest of your 2ww. I hope it ends in a nice :bfp:


----------



## DragonMummy

@Britt - No, I am at the end of cycle #2 with no ovulation. Just waiting to take my provera for cycle #3 with 100mg. I have a good feeling about cycle #3. In fact since starting clomid I have had a good feeling about cycle #3! 

I was going to have to wait til next week to take the provera as DH was away but he's just told me he course has been canx so I can go and get it now :happydance:

And I didn't get my bfp til 14dpo so there's still hope. Loads and loads of hope. x


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> @Britt - No, I am at the end of cycle #2 with no ovulation. Just waiting to take my provera for cycle #3 with 100mg. I have a good feeling about cycle #3. In fact since starting clomid I have had a good feeling about cycle #3!
> 
> I was going to have to wait til next week to take the provera as DH was away but he's just told me he course has been canx so I can go and get it now :happydance:
> 
> And I didn't get my bfp til 14dpo so there's still hope. Loads and loads of hope. x

oh what great pma!! I am hoping cycle #3 is lucky for you too hon :happydance::happydance:


----------



## winston83

i think its called femara will have to ask fs


----------



## Smile4me

Go... Go..... Draggonmummy!!!!!!

Buttercup don't be nervous hunny, I used them this cycle for the first time and well no biggy... I kinda inserted them a little high as well... didn't want a big glob of goo ..hehe

Oh ladies we are getting close!!!

I hope everyone has a wonderful holiday weekend!!


----------



## DragonMummy

I could be wrong Win but I think it's Jessa you need to speak to about femara - I think that's what she was on and now she's got THREE cookin'! ;)


----------



## DragonMummy

@smile - shall we all see if we can clear the CC thread completely in the next 6 weeks? :rofl: Nothing but tumbleweed....


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how is all good luck to us all in 2ww :dust: to us all well my son has gone away for the bank holiday camping with my brother so i will be board now till Monday xxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wishing you all the best of luck Lindsay :thumbup:

Smile, I will t-r-y not to be nervous....lol! I'm not a fan of putting anything besides...well, you know....up there...lol! I never could use tampons and I hate having the ultra sound, with that big thing inserted up your bits!!! But, I shall be brave and get it over and done with it....lol.

Femara....I've been hearing such good things about it too....especially with how clomid seems to have dried me up. And yeah, Jessa IS expecting triplets!!! How coooooool is that?!


----------



## Onelildream

OMGosh, I just got softcups FOR FREE! I was coming to post it here cause a fellow ttc-er was giving them away to 6 people, but I was #5, and right before I posted I double checked, and they were all given away. I will def try these next month! I'm so stoked!
Answer to my prayers...I'm on a budget by the hubs for ttc stuff. Err, before he left this morning I reminded him of the pain of waiting and how it took 15+months to conceive our son...and he said "that's okay, 18 months isn't that long!" I was like, WHAAAAAT?! Who are you?! Have you not lived with me while we're trying to conceive?! I'm freakin CRAZY!


----------



## lisaf

Hey gals
I have to chime in on the day 21 bloodwork... it REALLY needs to be 7dpo!! I got mine done 5dpo 2 cycles ago.. and when I sat down with my GYN to talk about everything, he said my low number might be because the test wasn't done at 7dpo (this, after I almost begged the nurse to let me do the bloods a few days later). 

If your LP is on the shorter side like mine, then you could be testing before ovulation even happened on a 35 day cycle. If your doc still wants to know what day 21 was like, then ask if you can do both... a CD21 test and a 7dpo test that way you dont' lose a cycle on a bad test day. 

And definitely start using OPKs around CD10 (if you take it too close to the clomid pills though you can get a darker line from the Clomid)


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm a bit wary of the softcups too. I shall have to have a bit of a practice when they arrive. Sorry if TMI but it is a big problem for us trying to keep the soup in the bowl so i hope I get the hang of inserting them.

I have ordered zestica instead of preseed (the cheap skate in me couldn't resist) has anyone here used zestica or heard good or bad reviews?


----------



## caz & bob

i have heared good about it hun go on the presseed concive + and zectic site on her xxxx


----------



## angelmatthew

hope you are all well, 
last day of clomid on cycle 3 feeling very tired and sad this cycle



cy1 100mg-BFN, cy2 100mg-BFN, cy3 150mg - waiting....


----------



## caz & bob

aww hun it will be the clomid makein you like that it does with me fx for this cycle xxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

the clomid always made me feel horrible during the 2nd week of my cycles.. just horribly depressed


----------



## Onelildream

Angel, what cd are you on, Sweetie? Sorry you're feeling blue... I felt that way for a few days too...


----------



## angelmatthew

Onelildream said:


> Angel, what cd are you on, Sweetie? Sorry you're feeling blue... I felt that way for a few days too...


only on cd9, didnt feel this bad last 2 cycles :-(


----------



## angelmatthew

i am a little confussed maybe one of you can help,
my cycle was between 28 -33 days but on cy1 itwas35 but cy2 went back to 33 is this normal or will my cycles just jump around x


----------



## caz & bob

im was 28 but now they are 29 its wierd isnt it xxxx


----------



## angelmatthew

caz & bob said:


> im was 28 but now they are 29 its wierd isnt it xxxx


it is wierdd and makes it harder to keep posative :wacko:


----------



## caz & bob

were you from in england hun xxx


----------



## angelmatthew

caz & bob said:


> were you from in england hun xxx

essex, you


----------



## caz & bob

st helens hun xxxx


----------



## lisaf

angelmatthew said:


> i am a little confussed maybe one of you can help,
> my cycle was between 28 -33 days but on cy1 itwas35 but cy2 went back to 33 is this normal or will my cycles just jump around x

If you take the clomid cd5-9 it can definitely push back your ovulation a little. The day you ovulate determines when your cycle will end.
My Clomid rounds had my cycle length at 28, 30, 29 and I was taking the same dose of clomid on the same cycle days.

It just depends basically.


----------



## angelmatthew

caz & bob said:


> st helens hun xxxx

how do you keep posative and keep on the medication Caz, im really strugelling and feel like i want to cry most of the time, ;-(


----------



## angelmatthew

also does anyone know why some of us are on cd5 - 9 and others on 2 - 7, sorry im just full of questions tonight,


----------



## caz & bob

i just try and not to think to much of it tbh i no its hard just try and relax i no its hard to just say it ty and be positive hun have you tryd preseed thats good are you takin vitamins xxxxx


----------



## angelmatthew

caz & bob said:


> i just try and not to think to much of it tbh i no its hard just try and relax i no its hard to just say it ty and be positive hun have you tryd preseed thats good are you takin vitamins xxxxx

just foic acid and i was told and researched red raspberry leaf tea which helps to strengenthen your uterus to drink 2 cps per day until the end of the cycle but then not to drink it if you get a bfp untill the end of the pregnancy and i dont know what preseed is.


----------



## caz & bob

i drink green decaff tea grapefriut juice and take liquid zinc and vitamin b complex and minarels get some preseed i used that the first time and got a bfp but ended in chemical p im not givein up till i get what i wont xxxxx


----------



## angelmatthew

caz & bob said:


> i drink green decaff tea grapefriut juice and take liquid zinc and vitamin b complex and minarels get some preseed i used that the first time and got a bfp but ended in chemical p im not givein up till i get what i wont xxxxx

Thanks Caz, i also drink natural green tea and a little chamomile to relax occasionally which is the best, thanks for your support ladies it is very much apprecieated.:flower:


----------



## caz & bob

your welcome hun anytime keepin touch to tell us how you get on hun xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angelmatthew

caz & bob said:


> your welcome hun anytime keepin touch to tell us how you get on hun xxxxxxxxxxx

i will, where can i purchased pressed from ?


----------



## caz & bob

on amazon hun or ebay xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hope it's third time lucky for you angelmatthew and that you feel a bit better soon. Damned medication :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

emma did you have look at the site hun xxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Awww Anglemathew, you can order preseed online, it sounds like you are not in the US but they just started carrying it here at CVS.
Hun, we are all feeling depressed and stressed, and cry at nothing!!! 
I feel like I'm constantly wanting to rip into everyone around me but I just take a deep breathe and remember that this is all for a worthy cause my dear ,,,, soooo much easier said than done but remain with positive thoughts hun, we are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

night girls xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

britt - your chart is looking fantastic!!!

to you ladies talking about the softcups!!! Ok i initially had a hard time getting them in but I got some great advice from Loulou, sbb, and moxie and was able to get them in on a practice run...with no problem...it didnt hurt and didnt slip out so phew...I did it...NOW I just need my dh to get better from a hurt back and stop taking pain killers because he cant stay awake long enough to bd! I hope I dont Ov till cd18 so I will have tomorrow to bd!

Night night caz!


----------



## mrphyemma

Morning Ladies, Hope everyone is well today and their bodies are doing what they are supposed to be doing at your particular stage in the cycle!! It's getting where there are too many of us to to list individually.
ttcbaby117 I hope you ovulate soon and DH is able to dtd. My husband had spinal surgery last summer and it was quite tricky working around it.
Britt, Caz, smile4me and all the others heading towards testing I have everything crossed for a bucket load of BFP's xx

Well as predicted it is Cd1 of cycle 18 for me. This will be clomid cycle 2 for me and I am going to take 100mg on the hush hush. I don't want to waste another 2 months on a low dose until I see the FS if it isn't working.
Caz I will check the thread out later about zestica and preseed. Can't wait for my box of tricks to arrive from Amazon. This time I am on the ball and I am determined to get my BFP :) xxx


----------



## caz & bob

afternoon girls well the weather her today is rain and more rain well had a drink last night took my temps later at 9.30 in stead of 7.35 so i will be take in them later now why the kids are off it was up 36.8 ttc glad you got the hang of the softcups emma think your well prepared for this month hun xxxx good luck to those who are going to ovulate and to them in tww i carnt wait to test xxxxx


----------



## Britt11

mrphyemma said:


> Morning Ladies, Hope everyone is well today and their bodies are doing what they are supposed to be doing at your particular stage in the cycle!! It's getting where there are too many of us to to list individually.
> ttcbaby117 I hope you ovulate soon and DH is able to dtd. My husband had spinal surgery last summer and it was quite tricky working around it.
> Britt, Caz, smile4me and all the others heading towards testing I have everything crossed for a bucket load of BFP's xx
> 
> Well as predicted it is Cd1 of cycle 18 for me. This will be clomid cycle 2 for me and I am going to take 100mg on the hush hush. I don't want to waste another 2 months on a low dose until I see the FS if it isn't working.
> Caz I will check the thread out later about zestica and preseed. Can't wait for my box of tricks to arrive from Amazon. This time I am on the ball and I am determined to get my BFP :) xxx

Hey Emma- sorry about AF, but like you said you were prepared and great pma!! I think you are wise to do 100mg this cycle, I will be doing that if this IUI didnt work.

nothing new with my 8dpo now and zero symptoms :shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Zero symptoms is good Britt. I had a long list of them and look where it got me! I'm willing a BFP your way in the next few days xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Britt your chart is still looking DEEPLY sexy - let's hope it leads to marvellous things!

Em - 100mg for both of us this cycle, eh? Best of luck. Should only be a week behind you. x


----------



## Onelildream

BRITT-ME TOO! NOTHING! I'm going crazy. I keep waiting to feel something, but nope... It's still early, though, Hun! We can still implant in the next few days and hopefully all those lovely pregnancy symptoms with hit us.........FX Sweetie!


----------



## Britt11

:hugs:


DragonMummy said:


> Britt your chart is still looking DEEPLY sexy - let's hope it leads to marvellous things!
> 
> Em - 100mg for both of us this cycle, eh? Best of luck. Should only be a week behind you. x

Ahh you girls are all soo sweet. I actually thought my chart looks pretty boring, almost the same temp the whole time and no dips or anything :shrug:

if this is a symptom and I'm sure its just early PMS, I could strangle DH, we have never fought this much ever...seriously men, I dont get them some days :wacko:

hope you girls are all doing well, I really hate the second week wait in the 2ww...

:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Britt11 said:


> :hugs:
> 
> 
> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Britt your chart is still looking DEEPLY sexy - let's hope it leads to marvellous things!
> 
> Em - 100mg for both of us this cycle, eh? Best of luck. Should only be a week behind you. x
> 
> Ahh you girls are all soo sweet. I actually thought my chart looks pretty boring, almost the same temp the whole time and no dips or anything :shrug:
> 
> if this is a symptom and I'm sure its just early PMS, I could strangle DH, we have never fought this much ever...seriously men, I dont get them some days :wacko:
> 
> hope you girls are all doing well, I really hate the second week wait in the 2ww...
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...


I'm lock step with ya hun, men don't understand and as much as they say they do, they just don't! I love my dh but if he only knew what I was going through emotionally.... :wacko: I know they try but we are way more emotional darling :)
You'll get through it and no symptoms are good, I didn't have any with my first until a few days after I missed, and every pregnancy is different.
FX'd!!!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Britt I think it is just a clomid side effect making you want to strangle DH. I have been exactly the same. Snappy and short tempered with the whole family. I can feel myself do it but can't seem to stop. Totally irrational sometimes :wacko:

I can't wait to see these BFP's rolling in now Ladies :hugs:

Cd2 for me and i have just swallowed my first 100mg dose (naughty naughty) I pray it wakes my right ovary up this cycle [-o&lt;


----------



## caz & bob

Britt11 said:


> :hugs:
> 
> 
> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Britt your chart is still looking DEEPLY sexy - let's hope it leads to marvellous things!
> 
> Em - 100mg for both of us this cycle, eh? Best of luck. Should only be a week behind you. x
> 
> Ahh you girls are all soo sweet. I actually thought my chart looks pretty boring, almost the same temp the whole time and no dips or anything :shrug:
> 
> if this is a symptom and I'm sure its just early PMS, I could strangle DH, we have never fought this much ever...seriously men, I dont get them some days :wacko:
> 
> hope you girls are all doing well, I really hate the second week wait in the 2ww...
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

i do to britt it drags i hate it xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

fx emma for this cycle xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

well how is everyone im doing a nice roast today and just going to my chill againe missing me son xxxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Awww, I bet he is having a whale of a time and he will be back before you know it. I wish someone would offer to take my kids somewhere :)


----------



## Smile4me

well I tested and BFN :( I had my postive OPK on the 20th so today would be my 10dpo... I took a First Response 6 day test but nope... nada.... nothing!!


----------



## caz & bob

mrphyemma said:


> Awww, I bet he is having a whale of a time and he will be back before you know it. I wish someone would offer to take my kids somewhere :)

hes just phoned hes lovein it xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw smile it may be to early hunnie try again in the morning xxxxx


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> well I tested and BFN :( I had my postive OPK on the 20th so today would be my 10dpo... I took a First Response 6 day test but nope... nada.... nothing!!

hey hon,
yeah like Caz said try again in the morning, i think the most common time to get a bfp is 12dpo...you might not have implanted yet, Good luck :hugs:

Em- yeah, I was only off last cycle for a few days after I took my last pill, this cycle seems to be much worse. He is still annoying the heck out of me :rofl:

Caz- so glad you were able to talk with your son :thumbup: I have to look back at the posts, where did he go?

as for me, well still zero symptoms, not thinking anything took this cycle. I did have a temp jump this morning but that could be a one off :shrug:
I may test in a couple days

:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

caz & bob said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Britt your chart is still looking DEEPLY sexy - let's hope it leads to marvellous things!
> 
> Em - 100mg for both of us this cycle, eh? Best of luck. Should only be a week behind you. x
> 
> Ahh you girls are all soo sweet. I actually thought my chart looks pretty boring, almost the same temp the whole time and no dips or anything :shrug:
> 
> if this is a symptom and I'm sure its just early PMS, I could strangle DH, we have never fought this much ever...seriously men, I dont get them some days :wacko:
> 
> hope you girls are all doing well, I really hate the second week wait in the 2ww...
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i do to britt it drags i hate it xxxxx :hugs:Click to expand...

Awww Caz, your quiet time will be far and few between before you know it :0) hang in there

Britt: sweetie you have a few more days but I totally understand 

Em: good luck sweetie

Onelildream- Let us know when you test


----------



## caz & bob

Britt11 said:


> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> well I tested and BFN :( I had my postive OPK on the 20th so today would be my 10dpo... I took a First Response 6 day test but nope... nada.... nothing!!
> 
> hey hon,
> yeah like Caz said try again in the morning, i think the most common time to get a bfp is 12dpo...you might not have implanted yet, Good luck :hugs:
> 
> Em- yeah, I was only off last cycle for a few days after I took my last pill, this cycle seems to be much worse. He is still annoying the heck out of me :rofl:
> 
> Caz- so glad you were able to talk with your son :thumbup: I have to look back at the posts, where did he go?
> 
> as for me, well still zero symptoms, not thinking anything took this cycle. I did have a temp jump this morning but that could be a one off :shrug:
> I may test in a couple days
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

hes gone camping in blackpool some wear with me brother and his friends xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Britt - sorry for the home trouble..but that too can be a symptoms....your chart is looking nice though, at steady incline esp with todays temp.

smile &onelil - I really hope you got it this month!

Emma & DM - babydust to you two!!

Caz - thanks for the PMA! Sounds like your son is having a blast!

Well as for me....as you know DH hurt his back on Thursday and was on some serious pain meds and muscle relaxers...well we dtd on Wednesday but not again until saturday which was also Ov day. About an hour after dtd I started having horrible cramping...and I thought it was the softcup..I took the softcup out about 4 hours later but the cramps got worse...I took some advil and a bathe and went to sleep. So I am thinking that bding we did on saturday was probably to late...isnt it best to bd a day before Ov?


----------



## DragonMummy

Evning all. Been at the in law's all weekend. Mart went to the Millwall cup final yesterday and got all soggy on beer and champagne. I met up with him and his brothers and dad down the pub and had a few cheeky vodkas. Today (once I had gotten over the hangover) we were in London doing the Duck Tour of central London - basically youre in an amphibious minibus. You drive around and see the sights then drive into the Thames and chug up and down there for a bit. That was lovely. We live really near london (DH is a south Londoner) but never really do the tourist thing! I have a minging ear infection today. I get them really often but this one is a corker.

Day three of provera. cd39. Suspect it could be a bit quicker this month as I am getting AF cramps already. We shall see.


Hope everyone is ok and duly coated in :dust: xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Smile4me said:


> well I tested and BFN :( I had my postive OPK on the 20th so today would be my 10dpo... I took a First Response 6 day test but nope... nada.... nothing!!

FRERs aren't that sensitive hun, despite the claims on the box! I didn't get a bfp til 4 days after I had one on a cheapy x


----------



## caz & bob

well they say bd a couple off days before and after to cover your self ttc xxxxx


----------



## mrsmab

Hi ladies!!
Has been a long while since I have been around! Have had no computer and have had major clomid side effects and a majorly busy time at work recently! has been Chaos!

Still no BFP for me so far girlies.
On cycle 3 of clomid, AF is due on Weds 2/6.
1 more cycle if needed then back to consultant start of July.

There are so many posts to catch up on, I kinda gave up, cuz 400 pages will take me all night, but Congrats to all those who have got their BFP and Welcome to all the new ppl on the thread!

Since last week been having major cramps and back pain so really dont know what my body has been doing

Fingers crossed for everyone

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

night girls xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Don't worry about the exact days you BD'd too much Ttcbaby it sometimes doesn't matter. Every cycle I planned BD religiously around ov time- making sure we did it every day on those important days! But this last cycle I didn't realise when I'd ovulated- (since my bfp I know it was CD16)- we had only BD'd on cd14 and cd17 and that was it around that ov! So only once two days and a half days before and once the day after ov! And to top it all OH has sperm issues! Goes to show you never can tell! Xxx


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, All. I caved. BFN. I still have hope cause my last pregnancy I implanted on DPO10, and that's what I am today. I think I need a new bed cause my back hurts SO BAD. Obviously it's not bc I'm pregnant. 
Good news is, if I'm not pregnant, I'll be on CD1 again around the end of the week!
Well, I'm cautious, but sadly still hopeful. Praying you all get your BFP's this month to cheer me up! ;)


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all today near no to testing xxxx


----------



## winston83

hello ladies well here i am on cd 17 of 35 i started my opks today i have never even got the faintest of line on them before but today it was quite dark so am thinking thats a good thing but i never had any side effects from my chlomid before but the last couple of days been feeling quite sore feels like a cross between back ache and cramp this is my first cycle at 150 has anyone had the same or do they know if its normal xx


----------



## caz & bob

sounding good then hun fx for you this month hun xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey winston - wish I could help but I am only on 50mg...wanna post a pic of your opk so we can all analyze it?


----------



## winston83

thanx caz hows it goin wen does your son cum hme xx


----------



## winston83

ttcbaby117 said:


> hey winston - wish I could help but I am only on 50mg...wanna post a pic of your opk so we can all analyze it?

without soundin like a complete plum i dnt know how to get pics onto my comp lol ur only 2 days ahead of me hun wot cycle u on xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Afternoon all. Am stuck at work and it is soooo slow today. Thought I would drop in here and say hi!

Winston you need to get an account on a photo sharing site like photobucket - then you just upload the pics you want to use and they give you a code. Click on the "insert image" box at the top of the message box and paste the link in there xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey winston....I am on cycle 11 or 12...hahaha....3rd and last round of clomid...if thsi doesnt work then I am look at doing a lap and possible fibroid removal....i am 2 dpo today...


----------



## DragonMummy

ttc what dose of clomid are you on? x


----------



## winston83

ttcbaby117 said:


> hey winston....I am on cycle 11 or 12...hahaha....3rd and last round of clomid...if thsi doesnt work then I am look at doing a lap and possible fibroid removal....i am 2 dpo today...

this is our 3rd round of chlomid been at it since 2005 lol not sure whats next seein my fs on the 8th xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

DragonMummy said:


> ttc what dose of clomid are you on? x

hey dm - i am on 50mg...dr told me to do 50mgs for 3months and if that didnt work then come back, I am not being tracked or anything as I do Ov on my own. i think my problem might be either the 1 fibroid I have or possible endo.

winston - have you had all the standard testing done, hsg, etc?


----------



## winston83

ttcbaby117 said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> ttc what dose of clomid are you on? x
> 
> hey dm - i am on 50mg...dr told me to do 50mgs for 3months and if that didnt work then come back, I am not being tracked or anything as I do Ov on my own. i think my problem might be either the 1 fibroid I have or possible endo.
> 
> winston - have you had all the standard testing done, hsg, etc?Click to expand...

yeah i have had it dne ive got pcos which is wierd as it never affected my other pg ive only got 1 tube but had babs 3 after it was removed so who nos whats crackalackin in there lol


----------



## DragonMummy

hmm.... getting the impression that Aunti Flo is on her way.

:happydance:


----------



## winston83

just tell her not this week am busy lol if only it was that simple


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah dm...that is great news....glad the provera worked and all is good. 

winston -haha that is funny crakerlackin! Well at least you know it can happen as your have done it before...I hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## DragonMummy

no I want to see her Win! I didn't ovulate this cycle so waiting to get on my 100mg dose.


----------



## winston83

me too am really feelin gud this month bring on the mornin sickness lol


----------



## winston83

arrr rite am with ya dm soz lol
adele


----------



## DragonMummy

winston83 said:


> me too am really feelin gud this month bring on the mornin sickness lol


WOO-HOO!!! :rofl:


----------



## winston83

i dnt really want the mornin sickness lol was in hosp 16 weeks with baby2 and 22 wks with baby3 but on the gud side did loose 3 stone then 4.5 stone lol best diet i eva went on pmsl


----------



## DragonMummy

urgh did you have hyperemesis? I never had it badly with DS, just a bit of nausea and the odd vom. I had SPD really badly though - my bump was epic due to me taking on enough water to sink the chuffing titanic so it knackered my pelvis. I looked like I was carrying twins!


----------



## DragonMummy

And I am feeling really good about this month too. I reckon within 6 weeks a whole load of us will be off to first tri.


----------



## mrphyemma

Yeah let's crank up the PMA!! I'm sick of being negative :( I WILL get pregnant this cycle!! x


----------



## winston83

mrphyemma said:


> Yeah let's crank up the PMA!! I'm sick of being negative :( I WILL get pregnant this cycle!! x

damn strait girlie whirls we gna have it this mnth we all movin to 1st tri we rock and we can soooooo do this woop woop pma all the way xxxx


----------



## Britt11

mrphyemma said:


> Yeah let's crank up the PMA!! I'm sick of being negative :( I WILL get pregnant this cycle!! x

haa I love it girls, me too!!! I will get pregnant this cyle too!! :thumbup: better yet I am already pregnant just need to test in a couple days to confirm...lol


----------



## DragonMummy

I have a good feeling about you in particular Em. You'll be gone soon. 

WE WILL DO THIS!!! I am soooo psyched! It stands to reason. cycle one, I had a mc. Cycle 2 it didn't work. Cycle three HAS to be jackpot. HAS TO BE!!!!


----------



## winston83

DragonMummy said:


> urgh did you have hyperemesis? I never had it badly with DS, just a bit of nausea and the odd vom. I had SPD really badly though - my bump was epic due to me taking on enough water to sink the chuffing titanic so it knackered my pelvis. I looked like I was carrying twins!

was upchuckin bowt 40 times a day lol they say its a sign of a healthy pg dnt feel too healthy at the time lol but am grateful coz i had the best births eva with them all and i no gals that have breezed throu pg and had totally s*#t births lol guess it evens out lol


----------



## DragonMummy

@britt - that chart looks pretty bloody encouraging, hun!


----------



## winston83

how do i change my avatar pic soz girls am poo on a comp lol


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> @britt - that chart looks pretty bloody encouraging, hun!

ahh seriously thanks hon. The thing is I have absolutely no symptoms, boobs are fine, did not feel any cramping or anthing. I am very tired but I get that way for no reason ha ha... I guess just have to wait a couple more days for a test- would be so nice though :)

I just know that this upcoming cycle is going to be yours!! :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

winston83 said:


> thanx caz hows it goin wen does your son cum hme xx

hes back now hunnie doing the usual get me this get me that thats what i miss haha xxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

@winston - tool me ages to work mine out. I shrunk a photo using pain then uploaded it onto photobucket and posted the link int he avvy section on user cp x


----------



## winston83

caz & bob said:


> winston83 said:
> 
> 
> thanx caz hows it goin wen does your son cum hme xx
> 
> hes back now hunnie doing the usual get me this get me that thats what i miss haha xxxxxClick to expand...

lol u 4get they where even gne dnt u


----------



## winston83

haha im not soooo crap on comp think i just changed my pic xx


----------



## caz & bob

winston83 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winston83 said:
> 
> 
> thanx caz hows it goin wen does your son cum hme xx
> 
> hes back now hunnie doing the usual get me this get me that thats what i miss haha xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> lol u 4get they where even gne dnt uClick to expand...

well the first day i was proper board but soon got used to it xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

winston83 said:


> haha im not soooo crap on comp think i just changed my pic xx


YAY! Lovely pic


----------



## DragonMummy

Just ran to the loo as I though AF had me but it turns out it was about a gallon of cm.... Evidently I REALLY enjoy work! :rofl:


----------



## winston83

caz & bob said:


> winston83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winston83 said:
> 
> 
> thanx caz hows it goin wen does your son cum hme xx
> 
> hes back now hunnie doing the usual get me this get me that thats what i miss haha xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> lol u 4get they where even gne dnt uClick to expand...
> 
> well the first day i was proper board but soon got used to it xxxxClick to expand...

think i wud b bored if all mine went at the same time but no1 is dum enuf to take them all lol i am currently stickin world cup stickers in album for our jordan lol


----------



## caz & bob

haha im sick of buyin them me he just has them all in a piles around the house because hes books are full xxxx


----------



## winston83

lol am sick of findin stickers or cards around the house we got the world cup stickers match attack cards yu gi oh and god nos wot else lol


----------



## caz & bob

haha i no i try and avoid them in the shop but they end up finding them dont they xxxx what cycle day are you hun xxxx


----------



## winston83

am on 17 of 35 hun xx


----------



## caz & bob

ho right do you no how to put a ticker on hun so are you ready for ovulation then hunnie xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

fortuntely we havent got the football obsession yet.... although the house is being littered liberally with Dr Who paraphenalia....


----------



## caz & bob

haha aw dont think you will be abule to avoid it hun all lads are the same i think xxx


----------



## winston83

ive only just worked out how to change my pic lol did try to put a ticker on but not sure wot went wrong lol am really pleased this is the first cycle i have got any sort of line on my opks it was quite dark but not as dark as control line so fx its on its way xxx wot bout u xx we r quiet similar my son is 11 not 10 and my ecto was in 2003 xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw was it hun im ready for testing this week hun get your tracker off countdowntopregnancy.com and copy it hun and put it in your signiture on your profile your opk should get darker in the next day or to xxxxxx


----------



## winston83

hope so am feelin well pos this is gna b our mnth xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

i no i hope so last month i had a chemical p so i hope we get awer sticky ones this month xxxxxxxxxxxx do you take vitamins or anythink hun xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah Caz which is why we're sooo due for a bit of good news this month!!!


----------



## winston83

just folic acid my old man takes zinc i have managed to loose 2 st 6 so hope that helps am nearly in the normal weight range lol


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

yay winston love the ticker hunnie xxx


----------



## caz & bob

do you not drink decaff green tea hun and grapefruit juice have you not tryed preseed i love it haha xxxxxx


----------



## winston83

caz & bob said:


> yay winston love the ticker hunnie xxx

i no check me out im a computer geek pmsl


----------



## DragonMummy

oh very nice Winston! You're getting all good at this lark now! :rofl:

So glad you guys are on line - soooo bored.... hate bank holiday working. Everyone thinks we're shut....


----------



## caz & bob

haha lmao xxxx


----------



## winston83

dnt drink ne hot drinks at all lol cant stand them just drink sugar free juice or water lol i no i love havin girls on here i can have a laff with or a rant depends on cycle day lol


----------



## caz & bob

haha ho right hun because they help me last cycle just hope they help me againe with this haha xxx


----------



## winston83

ha ha u guys r soooooooo funny accordin to my oh i am just random so if my posts dnt make sense thats y lol


----------



## winston83

caz where bouts r u n how old if u dnt mind xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

I like random posts that make no sense. They make sense to me!


----------



## winston83

dm how old are ur baby dragons xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I have just the one, he will be 4 in Sept.


----------



## caz & bob

winston83 said:


> caz where bouts r u n how old if u dnt mind xxxx

in st helens and im 29 how old are you hun xxx


----------



## winston83

i am 29 to hun xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm 30.


Felt left out pmsl!


----------



## caz & bob

haha lmao xxx


----------



## caz & bob

going in the bath girls brb in half hour xxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

only an hour and a half left.... woo!


----------



## winston83

where do u work dragon mumma


----------



## winston83

o my frickin god was just tryin to upload a marriage ticker now i got 3 cd tickers wtf !!!!! i am soooooo pants with technology pmsl xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

police call center. but the public seem to think we close on bank holidays so is dead today and i bet you anything we'll have calls queueing tomorrow!


----------



## winston83

bet u do lol


----------



## caz & bob

bk girls love chillin in the bath xxxx


----------



## winston83

here i go with my randomness but does ne1 else think that bank holidays are a con where we are there is a big fair on whit monday so kids spend all week waitin 2 go and its crap but wen u where a kid it was the best thing eva


----------



## DragonMummy

did you have time to chill? that was v quick! i love a bath - I spend a fortune on sexy bath bombs in Lush. Loooovely!


----------



## DragonMummy

no they were crap when we were kids too - they were just cheaper so you didn't mind. Me and my mate only ever went to look at the boys!


----------



## DragonMummy

Win you seem to have 3 tickers now :rofl:


----------



## winston83

we got a shop in village that make bath bombs that look like cakes they are fab xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

loving the 3 tickers xx lol


----------



## winston83

dnt laff dm i dnt no y


----------



## ttcbaby117

winston83 said:


> o my frickin god was just tryin to upload a marriage ticker now i got 3 cd tickers wtf !!!!! i am soooooo pants with technology pmsl xxxx


Oh win...hahahaha...I am laughing with you hun! I guess 3 is better than none! :thumbup:


----------



## winston83

keepsmiling said:


> loving the 3 tickers xx lol

i dnt no y i have 3 im special lol


----------



## winston83

i know dm wen i was a kid it cost 50p to go on a ride took kids to newquay was 12.50 for a spin on merry go round lol


----------



## caz & bob

:haha: what you like hun your still learning arnt you xxxxxxx


----------



## winston83

if i have 3 tickers does that mean i get 3 times the baby dust lol


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun haha xxxx :dust::dust::dust: xxxxxx


----------



## winston83

i have tried to delete but i am not crackalackin in the comp dpt so will have to have 3 hope u had a nice bath caz ps u can all call me adele lol


----------



## caz & bob

ok hunnie love me baths xxxx


----------



## winston83

i no how much beta is a bath 2 a shower


----------



## winston83

random but does ne1 else think james corden is ace xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

i no ye so true adele xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: laughing with you mate, not at you! 


Hey KS, how's it hanging?


All good here - a cup of tea just appeared on my desk. Awesome....


----------



## winston83

adele is currently watching the ben 10 movie sounds like a facebook update lol


----------



## caz & bob

haha xxx dont no who james corden is hun xxxx


----------



## winston83

omg have u neva watched gavin n stacy or a league of their own lol


----------



## caz & bob

no hun haha xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

g&s is just my favourite. TIDY!!!!


----------



## winston83

u dnt u wot u missin huni if u need a giggle google him xx


----------



## caz & bob

i will hun xxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

I adore James Corden. I remember watching him years ago on Fat Friends x


----------



## winston83

ohh wots occurin pmsl


----------



## caz & bob

haha lmao xxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl:


----------



## winston83

mrphyemma said:


> I adore James Corden. I remember watching him years ago on Fat Friends x

i no when he said he had relatives over and she said wot did u do eat them lmfao


----------



## caz & bob

anyone watching britain's got talent xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Got Eastenders on instead Caz


----------



## caz & bob

haha they are some funny ones xxxx


----------



## winston83

am watchin corrie n goin 2 bed speak 2 u girls in mornin xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

night hunnie xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

well i couldn't help it I broke down and took a test and I got a :bfp: its faint but its def there!!


----------



## DragonMummy

omg smile that is BRILLIANT news!!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw great new hunnie :hugs: well i went the gym this morning and took my son well never againe xxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

:yipee: Congratulations Smile4me xxx


Caz, what happened at the gym to make you never want to go back? :)


----------



## DragonMummy

am off work today. Wee Dragon isn't well so can't go to nursery so day off unpaid for me. Ho hum, at least I have time to get over my nasty ear infection - am still in my jammies!


----------



## caz & bob

mrphyemma said:


> :yipee: Congratulations Smile4me xxx
> 
> 
> Caz, what happened at the gym to make you never want to go back? :)

well i took my son he was a little bugger on everything haha im going again tomorrow but with out my son xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Ah yes I see now!! Best to go alone :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Sweet Jesus I would never take H to the gym. But then he IS only three :rofl: can you imagine?


----------



## caz & bob

ye i no my son is ten never take in him againe xxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. I missed ya :D

So sorry about AF Emma, but yay for the PMA this cycle!! That :bfp: is definitely yours!!!

Sorry about the little one DM! Hope he gets better soon! Did AF show eventualy?

Congrats Smilie :yipee:. That is terrific news!! Gosh, do I envy you or what?! :D

How's it going Onelil? And Caz....did you test yet?

Afm, well, I had my US today. The good news is that I have 3 nice eggs waiting to pop...bad news is that 2 of these are on my bad side (my left tube is wonky). I got a HCG trigger shot, which should bring on ovulation within 36 hours or so. But guess what!! My DH just found out he has to travel on business tomorrow, to return Thursday evening :growlmad:. I really don't know why I bothered this cycle, really! Seems like wasted effort :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

awww butter hun :hugs: no not yet friday hun xxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi lovely ladies. I missed ya :D
> 
> So sorry about AF Emma, but yay for the PMA this cycle!! That :bfp: is definitely yours!!!
> 
> Sorry about the little one DM! Hope he gets better soon! Did AF show eventualy?
> 
> Congrats Smilie :yipee:. That is terrific news!! Gosh, do I envy you or what?! :D
> 
> How's it going Onelil? And Caz....did you test yet?
> 
> Afm, well, I had my US today. The good news is that I have 3 nice eggs waiting to pop...bad news is that 2 of these are on my bad side (my left tube is wonky). I got a HCG trigger shot, which should bring on ovulation within 36 hours or so. But guess what!! My DH just found out he has to travel on business tomorrow, to return Thursday evening :growlmad:. I really don't know why I bothered this cycle, really! Seems like wasted effort :cry:


Oh Isi that's rubbish. Although if you ovulate on thursday or friday you could still catch it. Can't he throw a sicky?

No AF yet. Last day of Provera today so should get her within a week. Had mad AF cramps all day yesterday and thought she was coming but they've stopped now. Never there when you want her, always shows when you don't! :dohh:

Wee man is still tucked into my bed watching Dr Who dvd's - standard practice for poorly days. He even had a sleep for 2 hours today so he obviously is really unwell. His tonsils are like little mountains, poor sod. Although on the upside, I am getting loads of cuddles!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, hope he gets better soon.....but those cuddles sound like bliss!!! And I agree that AF can be soooo annoying!!!! Showing up when she's not wanted!!

DH just started this new job, so it's unlikely he'll be able to get out of it :cry:. And we had a mini argument when he told me he had to travel (drama queen in me couldn't digest that piece of bad news), so not even sure we'll be able to get any BD in tonight. I'm just so spent....and sick and tired of this ttc journey.


----------



## winston83

smilie massive congrats on ur bfp lets hope its the start of many how are all u lovely ladies today notice i am now back 2 just the 1 ticker lol


----------



## caz & bob

ho ye hunnie haha xxx


----------



## winston83

my poor little kitty cats look like they are going for an audition for an rspca advert been to the vets to get done now got lampshades on head and feelin very sorry for themselves lol


----------



## Onelildream

Buttercup- I'm okay. Not testing til Friday, though. I tested yesterday at 10dpo, and a BFN. But whatdoyado? Just keep on moving forward, right? ugh.


----------



## caz & bob

aw hope your cats are ok hunnie they look funny dont they xxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Argh Isi I threw exactly the same paddy this month because DH had a load of courses scheduled for around ov time. Luckily I had notice though so I delayed the provera. 

Onelildream - 10dpo is still early. Hold on to that hun. 

Winston - I am in awe of your technical prowess - nice one hun! :rofl:


----------



## mrphyemma

Isi, great news that you have an egg ready to pop on your good side. You can still catch it if you Bd tonight/tomorrow morning especially if you use preseed as it is meant to make the sperm survive that bit longer. My advice is to kiss and make up just for the sake of that little golden eggy ;)

Winston, great to see you have ditched 2 of the ticker triplets :)


----------



## mrphyemma

You know thinking about Isi and her eggs on both sides, that is my major worry as my left fallopian tube is blocked and I always without fail have ovulation pain on that side. I so want to know if my right ovary is working as it is my only hope. Even if I get good levels on my blood test all that will tell me is if I have ovulated. It won't tell me from which side :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

emma have you had an hsg yet?


----------



## DragonMummy

Em I generally have a good idea what side I am ovulating from due to the ov cramps x


----------



## DragonMummy

@ttc - she's had 2 now, the first was performed by a cowboy butcher but the second revealed a blockage in one tube.


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh ok thanks dm...wasnt sure....


----------



## caz & bob

night girls xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Yes ttc DM is right. The first attempt went almightily wrong, but the second HSG showed my left fallopian tube to be blocked. The fs said it may have always been like that and there is no way of knowing. 
I'm no expert but my hunch is that I am ovulating but from the dud side every time :(

Well I don't know if it's the clomid or just that this whole ttc lark is getting to me but threw a huge tantrum earlier this evening over nothing and it escalated into me making a complete ass of myself and flouncing off to my boudoir in the style of Greta Garbo. I really pity my husband sometimes, all he had said was he wasn't hungry and could I save his dinner for him to warm up later and I turned into a screaming harridan. I am suitably ashamed of myself it was totally uncalled for.
I desperately want another baby but not at the expense of our marriage :(


----------



## Britt11

mrphyemma said:


> Yes ttc DM is right. The first attempt went almightily wrong, but the second HSG showed my left fallopian tube to be blocked. The fs said it may have always been like that and there is no way of knowing.
> I'm no expert but my hunch is that I am ovulating but from the dud side every time :(
> 
> Well I don't know if it's the clomid or just that this whole ttc lark is getting to me but threw a huge tantrum earlier this evening over nothing and it escalated into me making a complete ass of myself and flouncing off to my boudoir in the style of Greta Garbo. I really pity my husband sometimes, all he had said was he wasn't hungry and could I save his dinner for him to warm up later and I turned into a screaming harridan. I am suitably ashamed of myself it was totally uncalled for.
> I desperately want another baby but not at the expense of our marriage :(

oh hon, i know exactly what you mean. My DH and I got into a huge scrap about a week ago, I was certifiable for sure :rofl:
feeling much more normal now though :hugs:

actually no pms symptoms yet and AF is due in 4 days


----------



## mrphyemma

Fantastic Britt! I am usually aware of AF's impending visit 4 days before she is due so I reckon with a bit of luck she is flying right on past your door :) xx


----------



## Britt11

mrphyemma said:


> Fantastic Britt! I am usually aware of AF's impending visit 4 days before she is due so I reckon with a bit of luck she is flying right on past your door :) xx

ha ha you are too cute, luv ya Em!!

Well, I'm hoping with your 100mg of Clomid that you O out of both ovaries, so their is no worry which side its coming from :)
The double dose must be so hard on the emotions hon- but only a few more days of the nasty and then I find that after about a week or 2 its out of my system and I'm not feeling so cook coo :wacko: anymore :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Em- that is the evil Clomid!!! I was completely out of control every cycle on it! I'm surprised my OH hasn't had a nervous breakdown! Xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Glad to hear I am not alone. I shall try to bite my tongue today :) x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

It seems to be all doom and gloom on my side of town.....

I'll start off with the only good piece of news. DH doesn't have to travel anymore.

But that said, he is continuing with his attitude of not wanting to BD when it all seems planned. He always seems to know even when I don't say it to him directly, and he says he hates the lack of spontaneity that comes with purposely BD'ing during o, so last night, he totally refused to play ball. Same thing this morning. So I'm here, depressed and so very angry!!!! The way I feel now, BD'ing today will be totally out of the question because I have absolutely just given up! My DH is so not bothered about the fact that we are 18 months without a bump in sight. He thinks I'm just getting dramatic and believes we should just keep on living our lives as normal, without having to time any BD. I, on the other hand, don't think we have the luxury to do that! He's not the one who has to deal with the questions, the pity. I have absolutely given up and will be taking a looong break from ttc. 

As if that was not enough, I started spotting this morning! I have never spotted around ovulation and really do not have the foggiest what is wrong with my body!

Lastly, I'm taking off that silly ovulation ticker of mine! Last thing I need is a reminder of the futility of this cycle.

Sorry for my rant :cry:

Btw, lovely avatar DM.


----------



## Delilahsown

Good Morning Ladies!!:hi:

Surprisingly- i was quite pleasant taking the clomid. I noticed that things I would usually be an ass about- I kinda just walked away from it. BUT- I was so sensative to everything. I would cry spontaneously out of nowhere...it was pretty funny, really.


----------



## Delilahsown

Isi Buttercup said:


> It seems to be all doom and gloom on my side of town.....
> 
> I'll start off with the only good piece of news. DH doesn't have to travel anymore.
> 
> But that said, he is continuing with his attitude of not wanting to BD when it all seems planned. He always seems to know even when I don't say it to him directly, and he says he hates the lack of spontaneity that comes with purposely BD'ing during o, so last night, he totally refused to play ball. Same thing this morning. So I'm here, depressed and so very angry!!!! The way I feel now, BD'ing today will be totally out of the question because I have absolutely just given up! My DH is so not bothered about the fact that we are 18 months without a bump in sight. He thinks I'm just getting dramatic and believes we should just keep on living our lives as normal, without having to time any BD. I, on the other hand, don't think we have the luxury to do that! He's not the one who has to deal with the questions, the pity. I have absolutely given up and will be taking a looong break from ttc.
> 
> As if that was not enough, I started spotting this morning! I have never spotted around ovulation and really do not have the foggiest what is wrong with my body!
> 
> Lastly, I'm taking off that silly ovulation ticker of mine! Last thing I need is a reminder of the futility of this cycle.
> 
> Sorry for my rant :cry:
> 
> Btw, lovely avatar DM.

:hugs: sorry to hear this sweetie! My husband used to be the same way. BUT- after we had our m/c his view totally changed. I will tell you though, that the last time we got pregnant- we had stopped "trying." So when we got pregnant- it was a huge:saywhat: He's had baby fever ever since.. I completely agree that having to plan :sex: takes the fun out of everything and in a way takes away from the intimacy. I hate planning for it as I know that our window to catch the eggy is so limited. 

whatever you decide..please don't give up hope. At one point in time, I had given up...with pcos and diabetes and 10 YEARS of no protection..nothing. Ijust felt like it wasn't in the cards for us. and then, it happened when we least expected it.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much, Delilah. I needed to hear that. I'm still feeling extremely low and will probably just go home early today. Completely blown the wind out of my ttc sail boat :cry:.


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope your all fine aw butter hun :hugs: sorry that your havein a bad time xxxx


----------



## Britt11

Hello girls,
wow its quiet on the threads this morning, normally I log on to a fleury of activity.

Isi- I really feel for you and you know I would feel the exact same way. DH doesnt like the "planned" bd either and he tells me that frequently but at the same time he doesnt deny it....I really think men have no clue what its like for us, they dont have the same instinct I'm sure... I really hope he comes around and you get lots of BD'ng in soon. As for the spotting at O, thats a good thing, just meanst it caused a bit of blood when the egg was released...frustrating to hear though considering you guys havent BD yet....
:hugs:

Deli- I was emotional too, cried at one thing Dh said and he was like oh no what did I do....lol

Caz- how are you doing today honey?

As for me temp quite high this morning but doesnt matter got a BFN this morning like I figured....so definitely looking out as I thought earlier with no symptoms....I am either 11 or 12dpo today....sigh, oh well onto next month

:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh emma - sorry for the fight...but I completely understand...I have been nipping at my dh head almost everyday and i have to apologize and say sorry clomid is making me crazy. Luckily he is understanding.

britt - might be to early hun....I hope you get your bfp.

isi - ugh, OH's just dont understand...here we are doing everything in our power to get pg and all they have to do is have sex with us and they wont. My dh like all the others hates to have to do it when I ask. But I explained to him that i cant be on this clomid forever and wait for him to be ready to do it. So sorry hun, I wish there was somethign I can say to make you feel better....


----------



## caz & bob

britt still the same hunnie symptoms testing friday xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh caz i cant wait till you test....you are having the same symptoms as last month which is awesome!


----------



## caz & bob

my temps went down a bit this morning so we will see but i haven't been doing them the same time because the kids are off school so it hard xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Britt and ttc :hugs:

Yeah, I did some research and found out it's a good sign of o....some good huh...lol!!! Just trying to laugh it off, lest I go crazy. Ideally, I'm supposed to o this evening (trigger is supposed to bring o on after 36 hours) ....so by spotting this am, I dunno if it happened earlier...or if its gearing up to happen..... It just seems to me that, even if we do BD tonight (doubtful), it might be late.

Bummer huh :shrug:

Still keeping fx for you and that BFP, Britt.

Sorry about the clomid induced fight, Emma. Hope you're all good today.


----------



## Smile4me

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks so much, Delilah. I needed to hear that. I'm still feeling extremely low and will probably just go home early today. Completely blown the wind out of my ttc sail boat :cry:.

Aww butter sweetie, we can all relate... I just mixed it up every night, I would explain to him how much it means to you and that if the doctors didn't think you needed the meds, then they would not prescribe it and yes for a month or two it has to be this way but not forever. :0
It is not natural to plan but if he wants a baby then he's going to have to do what it takes. Just plan a romantic evening .. candles... wine...oh and some preseed the whole bit, let him know this means so much to you!
I'm thinking about you sweetheart!

well I did another test since the last one was faint and this time it is def +
so see Butter let dh know that all the men have to go through this one to two or maybe three months :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww smile that is great news! congrats hun....how are you feeling otherwise? Is your heart doing ok?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Smile4me :hugs:. And I'm soooooo happy to hear you got another positive :yipee:. Congrats hun!

Well....I'm kinda deflated now....maybe I'll get the ttc zeal again later, but for now...I'm just spent! I will have that talk with him later....when I feel better about it again.

Congrats again sweetie!


----------



## Britt11

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks Britt and ttc :hugs:
> 
> Yeah, I did some research and found out it's a good sign of o....some good huh...lol!!! Just trying to laugh it off, lest I go crazy. Ideally, I'm supposed to o this evening (trigger is supposed to bring o on after 36 hours) ....so by spotting this am, I dunno if it happened earlier...or if its gearing up to happen..... It just seems to me that, even if we do BD tonight (doubtful), it might be late.
> 
> Bummer huh :shrug:
> 
> Still keeping fx for you and that BFP, Britt.
> 
> Sorry about the clomid induced fight, Emma. Hope you're all good today.

Isi- if you can BD tonight I think it would be good...as the egg sticks around usually for 12 hours sometimes up to 24hours....good luck hon, at least you know your O'ng :)

Yeah Smile to the big bfp today!!
whoop whoop
your stay was short and sweet, so lets keep up the momentum with more BFPs this month!!
:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

isi, good idea to wait to talk to him, when we are overly emotional they shut down I find.


----------



## Smile4me

Britt11 said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Britt and ttc :hugs:
> 
> Yeah, I did some research and found out it's a good sign of o....some good huh...lol!!! Just trying to laugh it off, lest I go crazy. Ideally, I'm supposed to o this evening (trigger is supposed to bring o on after 36 hours) ....so by spotting this am, I dunno if it happened earlier...or if its gearing up to happen..... It just seems to me that, even if we do BD tonight (doubtful), it might be late.
> 
> Bummer huh :shrug:
> 
> Still keeping fx for you and that BFP, Britt.
> 
> Sorry about the clomid induced fight, Emma. Hope you're all good today.
> 
> Isi- if you can BD tonight I think it would be good...as the egg sticks around usually for 12 hours sometimes up to 24hours....good luck hon, at least you know your O'ng :)
> 
> Yeah Smile to the big bfp today!!
> whoop whoop
> your stay was short and sweet, so lets keep up the momentum with more BFPs this month!!
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm not going anywhere, you all are stuck with me :) I want to see ALLLLL of you with your BFPs!!!!!


----------



## Onelildream

Buttercup-I totally know how you feel! Try to make it a romantic evening and think of what he wants. Wear something nice, play around and be sensual...I'm sure he'll come around! And you could still catch that egg!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

ttc....I agree. When I'm emotional, all hell lets loose...lol. I just hope I can restrain myself today and just let sleeping dogs lie. 

Thanks Onelil :hugs:. I have to be honest, romance is the last thing on my mind right now.....trying not to give up for this cycle. But I'm just going to leave the ball in his court tonight. Hopefully, I'll have good news for you ladies tomorrow.


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies,

Well it has been a beautiful day here and I have spent most of it out in the garden. I'm sure the sun has helped lift my mood some :) No clomid arguments today!! PHEW!!

Isi I'm sorry to read that DH is being difficult, sometimes they just don't get it do they? I hope you get it sorted and manage to squeeze in a kiss and makeup BD tonight xx

Britt, I'm sorry you got a BFN but it still is early days. It isn't over until its over :hugs:

Smile4me, I'm thrilled that your BFP is darker today! All the best honey x

Caz, looking forward to your testing day. I have everything crossed.

Sending loads of babydust to everyone in the 2ww :dust: xx

I'm still awaiting my soft cups and zestica. They better arrive soon as shagfest begins in 5 days time ;) xx


----------



## caz & bob

i carnt wait only 2 more sleeps xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

only 2 more sleeps...lol...thats cute caz....hahahaha


----------



## caz & bob

hi gils just wounderin can you help me on ff it keeps saying to be a vip how do i get that off does anyone no xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh I dont know hun....it doesnt do that to me. Are you trying to use any of teh VIP stuff?


----------



## caz & bob

dont no what i have done hun xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh no...wish I could help.


----------



## Jmg

Hi Ladies! Anyone with trigger shot experience?? I got one yesterday on CD14 (2 Follies!) and they are having me come back tomorrow for another one CD16. Has anyone had them divided up like this?? Also, do they make :witch: come later or can I expect my regular cycle if no BFP? 
:dust:


----------



## winston83

good evening my lovlies hope you have all enjoyed the weather today dragon hope ur little 1 is better today x caz good luck friday its just soo exciting isi am sorry ur not feelin happy at min men just dnt seem to understand how hard it is for us i no they dnt want to feel the pressure but its not much fun for us we dont want to have to take meds and have bloods and be prodded and poked but we just suck it up coz we no the end result will be totally worth it if only they had the ability to look ahead lol


----------



## caz & bob

winston ye enjoyin the weather is lovely have you ovulated yet hun xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

evening all. sorry not been on all day, wee man is still poorly and that makes him very clingy. so i have laid on my bed all day with a hot child laying on me! He's a bit better now though so am hoping he will be better tomorrow.

Still no sign of AF - come on love! Attack me and not this lot! Caz have you got any symptoms yet? Youre very good - I'd have been peeing indiscriminately on anything from 6dpo onwards! :rofl:


----------



## Lucie73821

Quick question for you ladies. Hopefully it's not too TMI. This was my first cycle of clomid, days 5-9. The past two days (after BD) I've noticed a bit of red spotting. Both times were at night, and there has been no more spotting that evening or the next day. This is not usual for me. My question is-has anyone noticed spotting as a result of clomid?

Thanks for any help you may be able to give. :)


----------



## Smile4me

I'm sorry sweetie, I haven't seen any spotting during clomid....I noticed you are on cd33 is it time to test possibly?


----------



## ttcbaby117

no spotting for me lucie...have you oved yet?


----------



## lisaf

FF VIP is a paid membership. I did it a while back because I wanted to see what all the extra access was about. I love the obsessing it lets me do with all the analysis, lol!


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah I do vip too. My theory is that this is all out of my hands so I throw money at the problem. Makes me feel like I am doing something productive...


----------



## Lucie73821

Thanks for the replies ladies. I'm pretty sure I o'd, as I had blood work done and the dr's office said my progesterone level indicated ovulation. I had crosshairs on ff, but it took them away for some reason. I haven't tested yet, because since coming off the
pill last August, my cycles have been 35-46 days. No spotting tonight. Not sure what to make of it. We did not bd tonight, but I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it.

Thanks again!


----------



## Britt11

Lucie73821 said:


> Thanks for the replies ladies. I'm pretty sure I o'd, as I had blood work done and the dr's office said my progesterone level indicated ovulation. I had crosshairs on ff, but it took them away for some reason. I haven't tested yet, because since coming off the
> pill last August, my cycles have been 35-46 days. No spotting tonight. Not sure what to make of it. We did not bd tonight, but I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it.
> 
> Thanks again!

I would test hon....a hpt should show up now
good luck to you :thumbup:


----------



## Onelildream

Lucie-When I was pregnant with my 2 kids I spotted after BDing almost every time. Doctor said it was due to a vascular cervix brought on by pregnancy, and more blood pumping through your veins. I would test, hun. You could be pregnant.


----------



## Britt11

Onelildream said:


> Lucie-When I was pregnant with my 2 kids I spotted after BDing almost every time. Doctor said it was due to a vascular cervix brought on by pregnancy, and more blood pumping through your veins. I would test, hun. You could be pregnant.

are you testing tomorrow hon? or are you waiting until Friday?
you have great will power unlike me.... :thumbup:


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah right, Britt. No willpower here. I'm sooo testing in the morning. I'm either pregnant, or running a fever. But my stupid thermometer isn't working! Are you testing?


----------



## Britt11

Onelildream said:


> Yeah right, Britt. No willpower here. I'm sooo testing in the morning. I'm either pregnant, or running a fever. But my stupid thermometer isn't working! Are you testing?

yeah to the fever :thumbup: its funny what we say is great for each other. :)
Yeah, I'll probably end up testing tomorrow....not holding out too much hope as today's test was stark white! Dh wants me to wait until Sunday :rofl:

I really hope my temperature is still high tomorrow


----------



## Onelildream

Me too! I'm praying for you, Hunny! Maybe clomid threw our implatation dates off??? So we might just get a late +. Geez, I'm sweating over here and it's only 70degrees! Grrrr. Stupid imaginary pregnancy symptoms. I really think I might be getting sick. Some of my friends just got the flu this last week....maybe it just has impeccable timing and I'm being laughed at from Heaven! I'll get a BFN AND THE FLU! Blahhhh. I'm freakin HOTTTT over here!


----------



## mrphyemma

Eagerly awaiting BFP news from Utah and Calgary here!!! Wake up wake up!! Hmmm perhaps I am a few hours early :)


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl a little bit early Em - but eagerly awaiting updates here too!


----------



## Lucie73821

Britt11 said:


> Onelildream said:
> 
> 
> Lucie-When I was pregnant with my 2 kids I spotted after BDing almost every time. Doctor said it was due to a vascular cervix brought on by pregnancy, and more blood pumping through your veins. I would test, hun. You could be pregnant.
> 
> are you testing tomorrow hon? or are you waiting until Friday?
> you have great will power unlike me.... :thumbup:Click to expand...

I've decided to wait a few more days. Well, at least one more. I think I will test tomorrow morning. Thanks for the input ladies. I will keep you informed!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all the weather is lovely againe her just got back from a walke with the dogs well testing in the morning yayyyyyyyyyyyy xxxx


----------



## yomo

caz & bob said:


> hi girls how are you all the weather is lovely againe her just got back from a walke with the dogs well testing in the morning yayyyyyyyyyyyy xxxx

Fingers crossed for you, and everyone else testing in the next couple of days xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck Caz and Lucie !! xx


----------



## Onelildream

Ok! I tested. I think I might see something VERY VERY VERY faint. What do you see?
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/342761-dollarstore-crap-test-13dpo-preg.html
Bah! i hate this!


----------



## caz & bob

yeyyyy hun think i can see a line :yipee: xxxxxx


----------



## winston83

afternoon chickettes how we all doin today its another lush day just been to the beck with children they were just gna dip feet in turned round and they swimmin fully dressed and in shoes lol


----------



## Smile4me

Thats what mine looked like!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Go get a First Response 6 day test.... dh can't complain about getting one now..lol

And your ovulation may have been delayed as well as implation like me hun!!!!!

:happydance:Wooo hooo wooo hooo wooo hooo:happydance:

:headspin::wohoo::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::wohoo:

Caz your next hun!!!!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Onelildream said:


> Ok! I tested. I think I might see something VERY VERY VERY faint. What do you see?
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/342761-dollarstore-crap-test-13dpo-preg.html
> Bah! i hate this!

I see a line on the second one!! Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## mrphyemma

winston83 said:


> afternoon chickettes how we all doin today its another lush day just been to the beck with children they were just gna dip feet in turned round and they swimmin fully dressed and in shoes lol

Sounds like fun :rofl:


----------



## winston83

well am not sure whats what as i never dne them before but my opks are not gettin any darker are they supposed to increase or just go dark on the day ?


----------



## winston83

mrphyemma said:


> winston83 said:
> 
> 
> afternoon chickettes how we all doin today its another lush day just been to the beck with children they were just gna dip feet in turned round and they swimmin fully dressed and in shoes lol
> 
> Sounds like fun :rofl:Click to expand...

it was more fun when they realised they still had to ride their bikes home lol


----------



## Britt11

Onelildream said:


> Ok! I tested. I think I might see something VERY VERY VERY faint. What do you see?
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/342761-dollarstore-crap-test-13dpo-preg.html
> Bah! i hate this!

Oh my gosh Lildream!!!!!! yeah :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9: that is so awesome, so happy for you. I see a line on the second pic! :dance::dance::headspin:
I guess you werent hot for no reason :haha: Look forward to seeing darker tests hon and can I say an early congrats :hugs:

As for me, well temp was through the roof this morning, highest yet- which has never happend before, either something is going on or I have a fever. Anyway, in Canada we only have the crappy FRER tests they are 25mui (not the 6 day sooner) and they are cheaper than all other tests we sell, so shows you how highly regarded they are. Okay I could be grasping at straws but I did one of those this morning and bfn....but I'm thinking I should try a different type of test. What do you girls think? I am either 12 or 13dpo...I know I'm likely out but you never know. I do have a back ache like I get with af...so thats not good but I have a different sort of cramp, more of a pulling in my stomach.

how are the rest of you lovely ladies?
:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Britt11 said:


> Onelildream said:
> 
> 
> Ok! I tested. I think I might see something VERY VERY VERY faint. What do you see?
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/342761-dollarstore-crap-test-13dpo-preg.html
> Bah! i hate this!
> 
> 
> As for me, well temp was through the roof this morning, highest yet- which has never happend before, either something is going on or I have a fever. Anyway, in Canada we only have the crappy FRER tests they are 25mui (not the 6 day sooner) and they are cheaper than all other tests we sell, so shows you how highly regarded they are. Okay I could be grasping at straws but I did one of those this morning and bfn....but I'm thinking I should try a different type of test. What do you girls think? I am either 12 or 13dpo...I know I'm likely out but you never know. I do have a back ache like I get with af...so thats not good but I have a different sort of cramp, more of a pulling in my stomach.
> 
> how are the rest of you lovely ladies?
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thats precisely how I felt and still do, AF like cramping, slight back ache and lots of gas sorry tmi, its awful and painful... I think you should def try another test as I tested negative the first time... I think clomid prolongs everything.... 
So what other types of tests are available to you? I have an extra First Response if you need it... :)


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onelildream said:
> 
> 
> Ok! I tested. I think I might see something VERY VERY VERY faint. What do you see?
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/342761-dollarstore-crap-test-13dpo-preg.html
> Bah! i hate this!
> 
> 
> As for me, well temp was through the roof this morning, highest yet- which has never happend before, either something is going on or I have a fever. Anyway, in Canada we only have the crappy FRER tests they are 25mui (not the 6 day sooner) and they are cheaper than all other tests we sell, so shows you how highly regarded they are. Okay I could be grasping at straws but I did one of those this morning and bfn....but I'm thinking I should try a different type of test. What do you girls think? I am either 12 or 13dpo...I know I'm likely out but you never know. I do have a back ache like I get with af...so thats not good but I have a different sort of cramp, more of a pulling in my stomach.
> 
> how are the rest of you lovely ladies?
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats precisely how I felt and still do, AF like cramping, slight back ache and lots of gas sorry tmi, its awful and painful... I think you should def try another test as I tested negative the first time... I think clomid prolongs everything....
> So what other types of tests are available to you? I have an extra First Response if you need it... :)Click to expand...

haa you're too cute, thanks- the ones that I like the best for sensitivity are on earlypregnancytest.com but I didnt get any of those this cycle. I think I will pick up a CB Easy maybe for tomorrow...either that or just have to wait it out a little longer and take a digi.

so is it sinking in that your pregs yet?? :happydance:


----------



## mrphyemma

Test again Britt with a different brand. That chart looks too good for it to be a BFN xx


----------



## Onelildream

Britt-I agree. Go get somethin good to test with. I'm going to go get bloods drawn tomorrow I think.


----------



## Britt11

mrphyemma said:


> Test again Britt with a different brand. That chart looks too good for it to be a BFN xx

ahhh love ya Em!! 
You know, I felt a 100% out a couple days ago with no symptoms but yeah I'm not convinced I'm out anymore. Hope this just isnt an evil temp chart....definitely would be disappointed

thanks girls, will keep you posted
I'm hoping I'm just a late bloomer

How is the Clomid double dose going Em?


----------



## Britt11

Onelildream said:


> Britt-I agree. Go get somethin good to test with. I'm going to go get bloods drawn tomorrow I think.

thanks :hugs:
thats awesome that you are getting bloods drawn, cant wait to hear the results!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies,

Oh congrats, Onelil :yipee:. Gosh, this thread is totally on fire with :bfp:s!!! So happy for you, girl. Britt and Caz, you're next :thumbup:

As for me, well DH and I had a long talk yesterday and decided to try again next cycle. Poor guy just wanted his wife back. I had turned into a raging TTC monster!!!! Hopefully, I can be saner next cycle (I just wish AF would show asap :haha:). I'll see my doctor to decide whether or not I should do clomid and/or injectibles...or femara....don't really know. But I'll still hang around here, if you'll have me....cheering all your :bfp:s...and hopefully mine, in the near future...

:flower:


----------



## Smile4me

Britt - ya know sweetie, it doesn't feel real yet... I think it will once the Dr. confirms and I am able to tell my girls they are dying to know since they heard me talking to the cardiologist who moved my echo up to Monday... so they are asking me everyday... calling me at work today twice lol "Did you go get your belly checked yet mom"? 
I am ordering them a tshirt that says "im the sweetest big sister" so we can surprise them with the news! DH is just so happy he said to me... Well I finally get to go into one of those Babies R Us stores now... lol 

I'm on pins and needles here Onelil, Britt, and Caz!!!!:test:
Your making me go bananas!:wacko:

Oh and ISI you betta not leave us sweetie!


----------



## caz & bob

Smile4me said:


> Britt - ya know sweetie, it doesn't feel real yet... I think it will once the Dr. confirms and I am able to tell my girls they are dying to know since they heard me talking to the cardiologist who moved my echo up to Monday... so they are asking me everyday... calling me at work today twice lol "Did you go get your belly checked yet mom"?
> I am ordering them a tshirt that says "im the sweetest big sister" so we can surprise them with the news! DH is just so happy he said to me... Well I finally get to go into one of those Babies R Us stores now... lol
> 
> I'm on pins and needles here Onelil, Britt, and Caz!!!!:test:
> Your making me go bananas!:wacko:
> 
> Oh and ISI you betta not leave us sweetie!

i will hunnie in the morning xxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Britt the double dose isn't treating me too badly if we discount the tantrum I threw the other evening. I just pray it does the trick!

Isi, Glad you worked things out with DH. All the best for next cycle my love x


----------



## Smile4me

Isi, Glad you worked things out with DH. All the best for next cycle my love x[/QUOTE]

Em hunie remember to Breathe..... if dh makes you mad just remember to breathe,,,, let it go... bite your tongue.... and :sex: to get your :bfp::baby:[


----------



## Britt11

caz & bob said:


> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> Britt - ya know sweetie, it doesn't feel real yet... I think it will once the Dr. confirms and I am able to tell my girls they are dying to know since they heard me talking to the cardiologist who moved my echo up to Monday... so they are asking me everyday... calling me at work today twice lol "Did you go get your belly checked yet mom"?
> I am ordering them a tshirt that says "im the sweetest big sister" so we can surprise them with the news! DH is just so happy he said to me... Well I finally get to go into one of those Babies R Us stores now... lol
> 
> I'm on pins and needles here Onelil, Britt, and Caz!!!!:test:
> Your making me go bananas!:wacko:
> 
> Oh and ISI you betta not leave us sweetie!
> 
> i will hunnie in the morning xxxxxClick to expand...

Oh my gosh Caz- didnt realize you were 10dpo:happydance::happydance:
how exciting, cant wait to see your test. Any symptoms?

Em- I have everything crossed that the 100mg does the trick too
:hugs:

Sam- that is a strange one, do you normally have heavy periods with Clomid? Last cycle was super light for me...just a bit of spotting really well the first day was heavier but- than only 2 days of intermittent very ligh spotting. Maybe take another test just in case?


----------



## lisaf

Yay for onelildream! I definitely see something there, but after my last experience, lol, I want to see it get darker!

Britt--- that chart looks awesome! It looks a bit like your February chart, but most of your other charts have a little dip and you didn't get one of those this time! Try not to get too excited just based off of temps... TTC and me both fell for that last time LOL!
Its not over until AF shows though, so its looking good!! Your LP is usually 13 days so tomorrow should let you know!

Isi - glad you guys talked it out. Now get yourself fully armed with preseed, softcups, grapefruit juice, green tea... umm what else guys?


----------



## DragonMummy

@Onelil - WOOP congratulations!!! Sooo pleased for you!

@Britt- that chart is waaaaay too sexy to not end in a bfp - it's dazzling!

@Em - Meh, we're all allowed to do the crazy thing every now and then! FX'd!

@Caz - FINGERS CROSSED!!!

@Isi - you sound very together and rational about it all - it will be your month soon I KNOW IT!

@Smile - am hoping we're all gonna be stalking you into first tri! Actually probably not first tri, i hear it's all doom and gloom and panic in there! Somewhere dedicated to lovely Clomid Club girlies! :rofl:


----------



## we can't wait

hey everyone. this is my first month in the clomid club. i go for day 21 progesterone bloodtesting this saturday (june 5th). i'm staring to go crazy with the 2ww!! i notice 619462 million pregnancy symptoms. It is so stressful! How has clomid worked for you ladies? I am on 50mg CD 3-7 !


----------



## keepsmiling

hiya and welcome we cnt wait
sorry i cnt help with the symptoms as im waitil to go on clomid, got to have a bmi of 29 so a littlwe way to go yet
how cum ur on clomid if u cnt mind me asking
good luck xx


----------



## caz & bob

Britt11 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> Britt - ya know sweetie, it doesn't feel real yet... I think it will once the Dr. confirms and I am able to tell my girls they are dying to know since they heard me talking to the cardiologist who moved my echo up to Monday... so they are asking me everyday... calling me at work today twice lol "Did you go get your belly checked yet mom"?
> I am ordering them a tshirt that says "im the sweetest big sister" so we can surprise them with the news! DH is just so happy he said to me... Well I finally get to go into one of those Babies R Us stores now... lol
> 
> I'm on pins and needles here Onelil, Britt, and Caz!!!!:test:
> Your making me go bananas!:wacko:
> 
> Oh and ISI you betta not leave us sweetie!
> 
> i will hunnie in the morning xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh my gosh Caz- didnt realize you were 10dpo:happydance::happydance:
> how exciting, cant wait to see your test. Any symptoms?
> 
> Em- I have everything crossed that the 100mg does the trick too
> :hugs:
> 
> Sam- that is a strange one, do you normally have heavy periods with Clomid? Last cycle was super light for me...just a bit of spotting really well the first day was heavier but- than only 2 days of intermittent very ligh spotting. Maybe take another test just in case?Click to expand...

same as last month hunnie bloated gassy tierd been feeling dizz to peein alot and pulling pain in my left abdomen xxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks ladies!! Keeping FX for a :bfp: next cycle :thumbup:. It will be a better one, by God's grace!

I am SO armed to the teeth with Preseed, lisaf :haha:. And I shall start to guzzle grapefruit juice like there's no tomorrow! Dunno about the soft cups though...lol. Thanks hun!

Britt.....I am soooo waiting for you to test, so you can join Smile and Onelil in the bump brigade!

DM....you are truly a laugh a minute :rofl:. I actually guffawed at gloom, doom and panic! But you can't blame them though. Everyone so scared about losing their beans. But all needless worry though (I hope I don't become the chief worrier when I get there though :haha:).

Em....just checking on you to say hi.

Ttc....hi hun!!! Have you tested?


----------



## we can't wait

keepsmiling said:


> hiya and welcome we cnt wait
> sorry i cnt help with the symptoms as im waitil to go on clomid, got to have a bmi of 29 so a littlwe way to go yet
> how cum ur on clomid if u cnt mind me asking
> good luck xx

hey :) The BMI has to be 29? I think I barely just make the cut then... Yikes. I should work on that... lol. DF and I have been TTC for a little over a year and a half. I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 16 & have never had a regular cycle. Started 10mg Provera for 10 days to induce bleeding & it worked really well... but still did O on my own. So my doctor ordered blood tests-- and then prescribed me the 50mg clomid for my may/june cycle (CD 1 was may 16). So im trying not to get my hopes up too high... since its just round one. but it is really difficult to not feel really hopeful.


----------



## keepsmiling

i was diagnosed with pcos wen i was 19 i think, im now nealy 21 n hubby is 22
we been ntnp for 3 years but only been activly tryin sonce after the wedding, we got married in september
iv got to lose 10.5lb to get it, my fs just said i could have it but i can only have 3 months to strt with n it might not work well with my bmi cos it was alsmost 33 wen i saw him
hopin to get it down to 29 by july ish
xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh, I forgot! Welcome We can't wait! Clomid does induce pregnancy like symptoms though. But I hope this is a good cycle for you.


----------



## Lucie73821

Well apparently just thinking about testing was enough-AF has made an appearance. I'm ok with it though, as this 33 day cycle is the shortest it's been since coming off the pill.


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun its bad the :af: but at least you have a proper cycle xxxx


----------



## we can't wait

@keepsmiling-- Oh :) Congrats on the wedding! Good luck with your journey. are you doing weight watchers or something, or just excersize/cutting back?

@Isi Buttercup-- thanks! i know, i have heard that many people get a lot of symptoms. I'm trying not to get the hopes up too high... this only being my first round & everything. Guess i'll find out in two weeks! :dust: good luck!


----------



## caz & bob

good luck to all in 2ww hope we all move to 1st tri xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

im already married i got married in sept but thanks anyway
yeh we cant wait ww all the way xx


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:


> im already married i got married in sept but thanks anyway
> yeh we cant wait ww all the way xx

i no hun just realized stupid me haha this sun is getin to me xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies - 

isi -glad you worked things out with your dh...sounds like you made some progress. I havent tested yet I dont think I will until at least 14dpo.

britt - what a beauty of a chart...I am with everyone else...TEST AGAIN! When is af due?

onelil - OMG I can totally see it...please test again on a more sensitive test....

caz - your turn tomorrow.....woohoo

em - how you doin hun?

well afm, I was not feeling it today AT ALL! I seriously think it didnt work and am getting myself ready for surgery. I was feeling down but boy onelil's bfp really has changed my outlook on things....

hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh lucie sorry af gotcha...but really good pma!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

im crosin vrythin 4 u ladies xxx
wen u all testin?


----------



## caz & bob

morning but im only going to be 11dpo xxxxx


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, thanks again for all the positive feedback.
TTC- my period is due on Saturday....going to test again tomorrow with a different test.
Good luck with your test Caz!! Gosh I hope we all get BFPs!!
I am feeling a bit doubtful though if I havent had a positive by now, but you never know there is still hope- have to see what tomorrow's temp is as well
xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah for sure...it seems your temp usually starts dropping by now...I can understand how you are feeling though, I had a unbelievable chart last month with the highest temps I have ever seen and bfn! Well I cant wait for you and caz to get your BFP's


----------



## DragonMummy

I think us brits need to start shipping Superdrug tests to you guys over the pond.....


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh please dm...hahaha...if they can give me a bfp earlier...LOL


----------



## tink28

hi ladies
just want to join this thread if thats ok. 
u may have noticed me posting and askin various questions since i joined lol.
im on 1st cycle of clomid 50mg and currently waiting to ovulate (fingers xd) currently on CD 10.
sending everyone loads of dust for bfps this month!
Tink x


----------



## keepsmiling

welcome tinks!
im not currently on clomid but the girls sed i can hang out here 4 abit stil cos im waitin to go on it, hopefuly in august!
xxx


----------



## caz & bob

welcome hun good luck with your 1st cycle hun xxxxx


----------



## Wait & Hope

Congrats to ladies who have their BFP's and FX'd for those who THINK they have their BFP...... keep us updated

I'm 10dpo today & imagining symptoms as per usual - however, this is first month using clomid, soft cups & pre-seed, plus a bit of green tea thrown in for good luck! Question is, when to test? Gave up testing early quite literally years ago after having so many disappointments, but feel like we have a bit more of a chance this month. Shall I 'treat' myself to an early test or just wait until 14dpo?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1fb096


----------



## keepsmiling

id wait til 12dpo just cos im a poas addict
good luck xx


----------



## caz & bob

wait till tomorow thats what im doing hun im 10dpo today xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tink28

thanks ladies
i almost prefer to see AF than a BFN does anyone else feel like that? i love the excitement of testing but i always feel gutted afterwards. if i dont know thats its a definite no then i can keep hoping for a bit longer!
as ive never seen a bfp in my life i think i will collapse if and when im lucky enough to get it! x


----------



## keepsmiling

how long u been tryin tink? give us a bbit of background info lol xx


----------



## Onelildream

Wait & hope-I'm 13dpo and JUST got my bfp. I got BFNs until today...Well, I only tested 10dpo, but still.
TTC-I retested!!! I posted it on the same thread as before, pg2. 

I got a FRER from walmart. $2 off coupon from FR website. I bought the 3pack and it had a bonus Ovulation test! sweeet. AND there was a 2 pack that had an instant $2off coupon, that would have been $5 with coupons, but I wanted the three pack! I'll test again tomorrow and Saturday, just to make sure they are getting darker...omg. I can't believe it! Hubby said, "Thank HEAVEN you're preg...now we can have sex for FUN again!" hahahaha


----------



## caz & bob

night girls cy in the morning xxxxx


----------



## Britt11

caz & bob said:


> night girls cy in the morning xxxxx

good luck with testing Caz!! cant wait to see your test
:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww onelil - that is so wonderful...now we need a list of symptoms starting from Ov...hahaha...I love to symptoms spot. congrats to you and your dh!

tink - I am so there with ya...those bfn's really get me down...worse than af.

caz - cant wait to wake up tomorrow!


----------



## ttcbaby117

clomid question - does clomid make your have food craving?


----------



## tink28

background on me- have been trying (or at least "not avoiding") for almost 5 yrs, i was in a long term relationship and to begin with my attitude was more "if it happens it happens" but then i really started actively trying for 18 months using opks for timing. i was getting positive opks and ewcm so thought i was ok but 21 day progesterone showed i wasnt 0'ing, my doctor explained its possible to get the LH surge and fertile cm without releasing an egg. 
i was due to start clomid but split from my partner, so now ive decided to go down sperm donor route as i feel like my clock is ticking and long for a baby so much. ive been charting for a couple of months which has shown that my cycles are still annovulatory (no thermal shift) so this is my 1st month on clomid.
as far as im aware my only fertility issue is annovulation, although no other investigations have taken place yet.
i have been on ssri anti depressants long term and i feel these are responsible for the annovulation as they contain prolactin and i think they have raised my prolactin levels. ive not had prolactin checked but that is my personal thought as they were also causing me extremely painful boobs and my cycles seemed to go much longer on them. ive now stopped taking them.
so fingers xd with some help to get me ovulating, im hoping i could be closer to my dream come true.
Tink xx

p.s ttcbaby117, clomid hasnt caused me any food cravings so far but i have had awful headaches past 3 days


----------



## lisaf

Personally, BFNs don't get me down... to me they are just a 'not yet' whereas AF is a definite no. I go so crazy symptom spotting, that I feel that I deserve to know as soon as possible and it does help let me down slowly to keep getting BFNs.... I'm not surprised when AF comes.

Tink - you've had a rough road. I went on Clomid because I wasn't ovulating (wasn't getting my period either). It made me ovulate on 50mg but 4 cycles with BFNs. I'm on my first cycle after Clomid, just got a nice dark OPK but am paranoid that I won't ovulate on my own (your story kind of confirms my fears).
Was your day 21 bloodwork done 7 days after your positive opks? 
Incidentally, my bloodwork showed I ovulated, but it was lower than it should be for Clomid cycles - not sure if it means I wasn't releasing big enough eggs, or if I have another progesterone issue. Some doctors wouldn't consider my number high enough for ovulation on Clomid but my doc said it was fine.


----------



## tink28

hey lisaf

i cant honestly remember where in my cycle i got the positive opks, im sure i did have some that were later than what would typically be mid cycle, but the bloods were always taken on day 21. i wondered to begin with if they were checking progesterone level too soon in comparison to when id ovulated (or thought that i had ovulated based on my signs) as i so didnt want to believe my doctor when he said i could still have those signs and still not be releasing an egg. once i started to chart i kinda had to believe him as i wasnt getting any thermal shift :(
ive always had periods even though i dont ovulate, ive never missed a period in my life, which is strange as most annovulatory cycles normally include some missed periods or very irregular cycles. my cycles do vary by a few days but not enough to be what i would call irregular as such. my typical cycle length is probably 32/33 days altho i have had one 29 day cycle in recent months and then last months was my longest ever, 38 days!
were your clomid cycles all 50mg or did they try increasing your dose? xx


----------



## lisaf

I kind of think my doctor was an idiot and should have increased my dose to be honest... they were all 50mg because I was getting a thermal shift and an positive OPK and a period (wasn't getting periods before). I kind of agree that I was ovulating, but not strongly.

Now I'm off the Clomid this cycle.. had an ultrasound at CD13 and had only 2 follicles... 1.5cm and 1.7cm :( I just got a positive OPK CD15... very very upset about that number... but if I wasn't getting big follicles on the 50mg of clomid then that explains the low progesterone


----------



## Onelildream

ttcbaby117 said:


> aww onelil - that is so wonderful...now we need a list of symptoms starting from Ov...hahaha...I love to symptoms spot. congrats to you and your dh!
> 
> tink - I am so there with ya...those bfn's really get me down...worse than af.
> 
> caz - cant wait to wake up tomorrow!

Unfortunately, I had nothing remarkable. I was just hot (and sweating; which I NEVER do) from like dpo11-today dpo13. I NOW have a killer headache, nausea, vomiting, food adversion...
I did CRAVE meat like from dpo10-today. Anything protein really. Other than that, nothing.


----------



## lisaf

ok.. little update, lol
I'm an idiot the report says 1.5CM and 1.7CM.... which equals 15mm and 17mm... 
I'm fine, lol! 
I was thinking 1.5mm and 1.7mm... 

So all my tests so far have been great/normal etc!


----------



## tink28

lisa thats great news about follicles, its easy to get confused with everything.

i saw u had mirena for 5 yrs could that have affected your cycles, maybe its takin u a while to get back to normal?

i have never knowingly ovulated by myself so i do worry whether or not i ever will. i always used to get loads of ewcm mid cycle in my teens (basically before i was on the anti depressants) and even tho i had no proof i was ovulating then my cycles were much more regular and shorter so that gives me hope. I dont mind having to take clomid as long as it does help me out. 

ive been prescribed 3 months clomid but if i dont ovulate this month im gonna ask if i can have the dose increased next

x


----------



## yomo

ttcbaby117 said:


> clomid question - does clomid make your have food craving?

Ha Ha wouldn't know about that one as I am always having food cravings lol But..... I have noticed it makes you randy :haha::haha: xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Yep, clomid makes me randy AND hungry :haha:

Good luck, Tink! I wish you all the best in this ttc journey.

Lisaf, so great to hear that your follies are great :hugs:. That's the kind of mistake I could have made myself....lol!

Caz....where are you??? We need to know the results of that test!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck hun!

Good luck too, ttc!!! You are definitely on my mind and I'm crossing everything for you!!!!

Emma, DM, hope you guys are enjoying your beautiful weather! We, on the other hand, are having truly shite weather! Its been raining since yesterday!!!!!

Smile, Onelil....how are the newly pregnant ladies doing? :flower:

I'm seeing my doctor next week to discuss the plan for next cycle. I'm not sure whether or not I should switch to injectibles (but definitely not a combination of both clomid and injectibles though. That almost killed me the last time...lol). What do you ladies think?


----------



## Onelildream

Buttercup-Doing well today. Just waiting for Caz and Britt's BFPs!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Yes, of course....BRITT!!!!!! I am so excited and waiting for their :bfp:s!!! Why oh why have they been MIA today??!!

Good luck girls....Britt, Caz and Ttc!!!! :kiss:


----------



## Britt11

hey girls,
you are so sweet.
Yeah, where is Caz???
As for me I didnt test today...temperature is down a bit today...IDK have a look at my chart if you want but I really feel out and cant stand seeing another single liner. I noticed my last Clomid cycle that my temperature didnt drastically drop until tomorrow, so I'm thinking thats when it will plummet off, and AF will probably show then.

Isi- I have heard great things about the injectables, hopefully they arent painful for you though hon

TTC- my appetite definitely increases on Clomid, its just starting to taper off now finally...lol, I am going to have a look at your chart but sounds like you are off to a good start this cycle :thumbup:

Lisa- sounds like your follies are a good size, good luck for this cycle 

:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

tink28 said:


> lisa thats great news about follicles, its easy to get confused with everything.
> 
> i saw u had mirena for 5 yrs could that have affected your cycles, maybe its takin u a while to get back to normal?
> 
> i have never knowingly ovulated by myself so i do worry whether or not i ever will. i always used to get loads of ewcm mid cycle in my teens (basically before i was on the anti depressants) and even tho i had no proof i was ovulating then my cycles were much more regular and shorter so that gives me hope. I dont mind having to take clomid as long as it does help me out.
> 
> ive been prescribed 3 months clomid but if i dont ovulate this month im gonna ask if i can have the dose increased next
> 
> x

I did have Mirena for 5 years. Its possible it screwed me up but nobody really knows if it does or not. There is no hard data that indicates there is any lingering effect on fertility though some doctors think you need a few months off of it. I think its most likely that either some women are more prone to it throwing them off (and its a tiny percent compared to the pill or depo) or that some women develop a problem with their cycles/fertility while they have it.. only they aren't aware since they don't get a period at all (like me) or don't get a 'normal' period.

I could have/should have waited a while longer after having it removed to give my body a chance... but I was going nuts and I'm not a patient person, so I did what I had to do, lol!
My GYN did say that I may ovulate on my own after a few rounds of clomid... that my body could just need a jump start.


----------



## Smile4me

oh yes the clomid is a weight gainer for sure... I couldn't stop eating, now I can't eat at all, nothing sounds good, I've been sort of eating to survive the past couple of days but the results are in progesterone was 69 and hcg was 140

Caz darling where are you????????? - Your killen me smalls

Aww Britt hun, I understand if it is not this cycle it will be next for sure!!!

Onelil - Yes a grad clomid thread would be nice, although I can't leave my ladies here... I will post on all three still. :)

Welcome Tink - You will love it here, so many women full of support.

Isi - hun thats great news to talk to the Dr. to get a plan going for you and dh and have him there with you so he knows how important this is to both of you :) 

LisaF - Great news hun!!!


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> oh yes the clomid is a weight gainer for sure... I couldn't stop eating, now I can't eat at all, nothing sounds good, I've been sort of eating to survive the past couple of days but the results are in progesterone was 69 and hcg was 140
> 
> Caz darling where are you????????? - Your killen me smalls
> 
> Aww Britt hun, I understand if it is not this cycle it will be next for sure!!!
> 
> Onelil - Yes a grad clomid thread would be nice, although I can't leave my ladies here... I will post on all three still. :)
> 
> Welcome Tink - You will love it here, so many women full of support.
> 
> Isi - hun thats great news to talk to the Dr. to get a plan going for you and dh and have him there with you so he knows how important this is to both of you :)
> 
> LisaF - Great news hun!!!

ohh those are good numbers, how many dpo did you get your bloods done?

where the heck is everyone today??!! :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

I don't know where everyone is ? lol well according to my calculations my first hcg level was about 11dpo which was 9.6 and I would be at 14dpo yesterday when they took the next one which is 140.


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls dont no if i got a bfp or not because the 2nd line was there for 3 minutes and when very fain so i took it to pieces and the line is there but very faint the camera wont pick it up so il try with a different camera or my laptop pic i went out and bought a different one like i had last month so i will pee on it again in the morning xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - 

sorry britt - really sucks! I really wanted this for you.

caz where are you?????????

well I am thinking this is by far the longest tww I have ever been in. LOL


----------



## babyloulou

There is already a Clomid CLub Graduates thread. It started in pregnancy buddies a couple of weeks ago. It's here...

xxxx


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> hi ladies -
> 
> sorry britt - really sucks! I really wanted this for you.
> 
> caz where are you?????????
> 
> well I am thinking this is by far the longest tww I have ever been in. LOL

no worries, thanks- have you looked at my chart? any thoughts? I feel completely out but I guess I am not until tomorrow...too upset to test
I know the second week in the 2ww is the worst

Smile- those are great numbers...and doubling very, very fast!! twins maybe?? :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

caz & bob said:


> hi girls dont no if i got a bfp or not because the 2nd line was there for 3 minutes and when very fain so i took it to pieces and the line is there but very faint the camera wont pick it up so il try with a different camera or my laptop pic i went out and bought a different one like i had last month so i will pee on it again in the morning xxxxx

CAZ hunnie, aren't you dying inside? OMG that is awesome 
what kind of test did you take the cheapy or the good kind?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Rooting for you, Caz! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

britt - well your chart is defo higher than last month which is a good sign but that lil drop today isnt good. I would think we have to wait till tomorrow and see what kind of temp you get...I am praying for a nice high temp tomorrow.....

caz - OMG...we are in BFP limbo!!!


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> britt - well your chart is defo higher than last month which is a good sign but that lil drop today isnt good. I would think we have to wait till tomorrow and see what kind of temp you get...I am praying for a nice high temp tomorrow.....
> 
> caz - OMG...we are in BFP limbo!!!

agreed, thats why I didnt bother testing, no use in wasting a test. We will see what tomorrow brings...normally I should get af today but Clomid has whacked out my cycle hee hee

fx'd for you this month

Caz...how exciting! what test did you use???


----------



## Smile4me

Britt I dont know hun, I dont know what hcg levels mean I asked the dr. if it was twins and she laughed and said or three .. lol and then she went on about shen do I see you blah blah ... lol so I guess the only thing that matters is from Monday to Thursday they doubled like they are supposed to. 

I'm sorry you and Caz are in limbo girls, I am praying and sending babydust your way!!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Britt I dont know hun, I dont know what hcg levels mean I asked the dr. if it was twins and she laughed and said or three .. lol and then she went on about shen do I see you blah blah ... lol so I guess the only thing that matters is from Monday to Thursday they doubled like they are supposed to.
> 
> I'm sorry you and Caz are in limbo girls, I am praying and sending babydust your way!!!!
> :dust::dust::dust:

your too sweet, not to worry.
If its not this cycle, I am in VERY good hands- seeing the FS on Monday and IUI again along with a double dose of Clomid (100mg). So something should happen soon
I've got my fx'd for Caz as well :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

Britt11 said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> britt - well your chart is defo higher than last month which is a good sign but that lil drop today isnt good. I would think we have to wait till tomorrow and see what kind of temp you get...I am praying for a nice high temp tomorrow.....
> 
> caz - OMG...we are in BFP limbo!!!
> 
> agreed, thats why I didnt bother testing, no use in wasting a test. We will see what tomorrow brings...normally I should get af today but Clomid has whacked out my cycle hee hee
> 
> fx'd for you this month
> 
> Caz...how exciting! what test did you use???Click to expand...

it was a midstream on hun i got 5 cheap off ebay they are 20 miu but i cant wait to use a proper one in the morning xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

here girls
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0044.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mrphyemma

Caz I think I see the second line!!! Can't wait for you to test again :) xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Britt I'm no chart expert but I wouldn't call that a temp drop! It really is only a tiny dip. You are still in the game if you ask me :hugs: I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## babyloulou

I've just looked at your chart too Britt and that is not a temp drop at all!!! It's barely noticeable! Fingers crossed for tomorrow xxx


----------



## caz & bob

going in the bath brb xxx


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> I've just looked at your chart too Britt and that is not a temp drop at all!!! It's barely noticeable! Fingers crossed for tomorrow xxx

ahh thanks guys, its not too bad of a drop but I guess tomorrow is the real temp test. Last month on clomid it plummeted on the supposedly "15dpo" :hugs:
I feel no symptoms at all though...


----------



## Smile4me

Britt hun what happened to your clomid details, I thought you had your info in your siggy? Are you on 100mg?


----------



## caz & bob

britt some people dont get any symptoms hun xxxxx


----------



## Britt11

Smile- I was on 50mg this cycle
Caz- I have everything crossed for you, hope this is it!!!
xx


----------



## caz & bob

i will post a nice pic of it in the morning xxxxx fx for us both hun xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Blimey I spend on day in town blowing my wages and I miss all this!!

@Caz - woah, I didn't even have to blow that bad boy up to see it - is pretty clear to me! Fx'd it's a stonker by morning! :rofl:

@Britt - that's a rubbish temp drop - it's barely a quiver, woman! I have every confidence that there is a shy bean hiding in there.

@Lou - blimey, 6 weeks already? That's gone quickly!

@Smile - according to your ticker youre one and a half weeks pregnant - are you sure? :rofl:

@Isi - Yeah I actually went out in it today toget the Dragon out in the fresh air. My neon white skin doesn't do well in the sun - I blame my English/Polish heritage - I have no chance!

I got me a lovely new floaty maxi dress from Monsoon. It's not something I would normally buy as it was a bit expensive but then I thought sod it! I deserve me a treat. All the money I've spent on me in the last few months has been opk's and rubbish psychic predictions! :dohh:


----------



## Smile4me

DragonMummy said:


> Blimey I spend on day in town blowing my wages and I miss all this!!
> 
> @Caz - woah, I didn't even have to blow that bad boy up to see it - is pretty clear to me! Fx'd it's a stonker by morning! :rofl:
> 
> @Britt - that's a rubbish temp drop - it's barely a quiver, woman! I have every confidence that there is a shy bean hiding in there.
> 
> @Lou - blimey, 6 weeks already? That's gone quickly!
> 
> @Smile - according to your ticker youre one and a half weeks pregnant - are you sure? :rofl:
> 
> @Isi - Yeah I actually went out in it today toget the Dragon out in the fresh air. My neon white skin doesn't do well in the sun - I blame my English/Polish heritage - I have no chance!
> 
> I got me a lovely new floaty maxi dress from Monsoon. It's not something I would normally buy as it was a bit expensive but then I thought sod it! I deserve me a treat. All the money I've spent on me in the last few months has been opk's and rubbish psychic predictions! :dohh:


I have no idea DM- I will know with my first ultra sound on June 14th it was the best guesstimate ...lol ... I just used one of those pregnancy calculator things... 

good for you hun all women need new summer dresses, and shoes, and a matching purse, and accessories... lol:happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

hmmm.... accessories....


*goes off to shop online*


----------



## lisaf

Hey Britt - I'm SERIOUSLY not one to talk here, but I don't think you can tell too much by that tiny dip. Its just the slightest drop.
Tomorrow will be a better clue, but it looks like you were spotting by 15dpo last time so if your temp drops AND you spot, then its not likely but STILL possible.

Not long to go! FX'd!!!


----------



## angelmatthew

hello ladies, hope you are all well, finished 3rd cycle of clomid on cd15, so now the waiting game , saw my doc on tuesday and he is sending me for a hgc, anyone had one


----------



## winston83

caz babes woo hoo can soooo c a 2nd line hurry up and test again lol
i am on cd21 today supposed 2 ov 2moro still not got+ opk am well pissed off and i just feel like i wana rant soooooooo sorry 2 bring a downer 2 the thread xxxxxxxx


----------



## angelmatthew

winston83 said:


> caz babes woo hoo can soooo c a 2nd line hurry up and test again lol
> i am on cd21 today supposed 2 ov 2moro still not got+ opk am well pissed off and i just feel like i wana rant soooooooo sorry 2 bring a downer 2 the thread xxxxxxxx


we all understand hun, rant away ...


----------



## lisaf

winston - you're not a downer.. .its important that people who are not doing so well get the support and attention they need here... we love the good news but it shouldn't overshadow those who really need the help, you know?

I've heard some women ovulate as late as CD25 on Clomid so there is still a chance, but don't want to give you false hope. 
Did you switch brands of OPKs for any reason? I mention it because I have had really bad luck with certain brands of OPKs never turning positive for me.


----------



## angelmatthew

lisaf said:


> winston - you're not a downer.. .its important that people who are not doing so well get the support and attention they need here... we love the good news but it shouldn't overshadow those who really need the help, you know?
> 
> I've heard some women ovulate as late as CD25 on Clomid so there is still a chance, but don't want to give you false hope.
> Did you switch brands of OPKs for any reason? I mention it because I have had really bad luck with certain brands of OPKs never turning positive for me.

which opk would you say is best?


----------



## angelmatthew

Smile4me said:



> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Blimey I spend on day in town blowing my wages and I miss all this!!
> 
> @Caz - woah, I didn't even have to blow that bad boy up to see it - is pretty clear to me! Fx'd it's a stonker by morning! :rofl:
> 
> @Britt - that's a rubbish temp drop - it's barely a quiver, woman! I have every confidence that there is a shy bean hiding in there.
> 
> @Lou - blimey, 6 weeks already? That's gone quickly!
> 
> @Smile - according to your ticker youre one and a half weeks pregnant - are you sure? :rofl:
> 
> @Isi - Yeah I actually went out in it today toget the Dragon out in the fresh air. My neon white skin doesn't do well in the sun - I blame my English/Polish heritage - I have no chance!
> 
> I got me a lovely new floaty maxi dress from Monsoon. It's not something I would normally buy as it was a bit expensive but then I thought sod it! I deserve me a treat. All the money I've spent on me in the last few months has been opk's and rubbish psychic predictions! :dohh:
> 
> 
> I have no idea DM- I will know with my first ultra sound on June 14th it was the best guesstimate ...lol ... I just used one of those pregnancy calculator things...
> 
> good for you hun all women need new summer dresses, and shoes, and a matching purse, and accessories... lol:happydance:Click to expand...

congrats on the BFP


----------



## winston83

sorry girls i havent eva evan had a line on my opks this mnth am on on 150mg clomid and at day 17 started gettin lines quiet dark but not posotive now they not gettin any darker sooooo am feelin fed up didnt ov on my last 2 cycles but went 4 my 21 day bloods today got app wit fs nxt tues but my oh is pissin me off he no we have to bd today but he said he tired grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr am hopin coz we did yesterday and hopefully 2moro it will be ok but dnt think im gna ov soooooo frick nos wot happens nxt coz 150 is the most my fs will give grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr am totally pissed sooooooooooooo glad ive got u ladies


----------



## caz & bob

angel im testing in the morning xxxx


----------



## lisaf

angelmatthew said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> winston - you're not a downer.. .its important that people who are not doing so well get the support and attention they need here... we love the good news but it shouldn't overshadow those who really need the help, you know?
> 
> I've heard some women ovulate as late as CD25 on Clomid so there is still a chance, but don't want to give you false hope.
> Did you switch brands of OPKs for any reason? I mention it because I have had really bad luck with certain brands of OPKs never turning positive for me.
> 
> which opk would you say is best?Click to expand...

I really think its an individual thing. Some are more sensitive than others... if they're too sensitive they might turn positive when your natural LH levels are just a little higher than normal (common with women with PCOS) and obviously if its not sensitive enough, you won't get a positive even if you surge. Each woman's natural level and surge level are unique.

Personally, I found the Answer brand OPKs to be too sensitive, the First Reponse brand were no where near sensitive enough and the cheap internet brand I buy have worked perfectly for me. I just suggest trying a different brand each cycle.
Do you chart your temps too? That way you'd at least know you O'd even if the OPK wasn't a good fit for you.


----------



## mrphyemma

winston, Lisa is right. It may be the brand of opk's or you may just have missed your surge. Were you testing twice a day? Sometimes that helps. 
I used tesco opk's last cycle and I'm sure they were too keen. Seemed like I had positives for about 3 days. You can't win either way :(


----------



## angelmatthew

caz & bob said:


> angel im testing in the morning xxxx

will be thinking of you , good luck with a BFP xxx


----------



## lisaf

winston... its possible you O'd around CD17 then... if your OPKs weren't sensitive enough.
That stinks that you don't know what your day 21 bloods showed (though the number might be a little low if you did O at CD17... that would make you only 4dpo but it should be at least borderline for ovulation.. I think they like a 30 for clomid rounds, but a 20 is what they want for normal ovulation... have to ask the UK girls to know for sure).


----------



## caz & bob

winston83 said:


> caz babes woo hoo can soooo c a 2nd line hurry up and test again lol
> i am on cd21 today supposed 2 ov 2moro still not got+ opk am well pissed off and i just feel like i wana rant soooooooo sorry 2 bring a downer 2 the thread xxxxxxxx

testing in the morning hunnie let you no asap xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## angelmatthew

lisaf said:


> angelmatthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> winston - you're not a downer.. .its important that people who are not doing so well get the support and attention they need here... we love the good news but it shouldn't overshadow those who really need the help, you know?
> 
> I've heard some women ovulate as late as CD25 on Clomid so there is still a chance, but don't want to give you false hope.
> Did you switch brands of OPKs for any reason? I mention it because I have had really bad luck with certain brands of OPKs never turning positive for me.
> 
> which opk would you say is best?Click to expand...
> 
> I really think its an individual thing. Some are more sensitive than others... if they're too sensitive they might turn positive when your natural LH levels are just a little higher than normal (common with women with PCOS) and obviously if its not sensitive enough, you won't get a positive even if you surge. Each woman's natural level and surge level are unique.
> 
> Personally, I found the Answer brand OPKs to be too sensitive, the First Reponse brand were no where near sensitive enough and the cheap internet brand I buy have worked perfectly for me. I just suggest trying a different brand each cycle.
> Do you chart your temps too? That way you'd at least know you O'd even if the OPK wasn't a good fit for you.Click to expand...


dont know haw to chart :-(


----------



## lisaf

oh yeah, lol I test 2x a day... this cycle I got a negative at 11am.. my 5pm test was positive (equal darkness)... next day my 11am test was super positive... last evening it was just equal color again...
so if I was only testing in the evenings, and my tests were not sensitive enough, I could have missed my surge.


----------



## lisaf

fertilityfriend is the best way to learn to chart... they have little tutorials that show you how.
If you click on my purple chart you can see my charts... if you scroll down you'll see what a non-ovulating chart looks like and see how different it looks when you ovulate. You just have to take your temp in the mornings (same time every day before you get up and move around). Its seriously the BEST tool I've had for this whole TTC mess.


----------



## winston83

have just dne another opk still bugger all think am out this mnth again xxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun i hope you get your positive soon hun xxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Grr - I had the same this cycle Winston. Although I did get patchy positive opk's (even smiley face ones) I didn't actually ovulate. My temp never went up and my cd21 was extremely sad.

Hence I am doubling up this cycle!


----------



## Smile4me

:beer: for doubling up!!!!!

FX'd for everyone!!


----------



## winston83

thanxs dm i just dnt no wot happens now i was told i cud have 6 cycles of 50mg clomid have had 1 50 1 100 and 1 150 so thats taken up all my cycles soo have noooooo idea wots gna happen tues if its all over i am happy 4 the kids ive got but i will always be wantin the one i cudnt get xxxxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

my GP has given me more clomid so that I can double up. They can't prescribe it initially but they do have the power to double your dose up. Might be worth speaking to them, seeing if you can get another month's go. x


----------



## Smile4me

winston83 said:


> thanxs dm i just dnt no wot happens now i was told i cud have 6 cycles of 50mg clomid have had 1 50 1 100 and 1 150 so thats taken up all my cycles soo have noooooo idea wots gna happen tues if its all over i am happy 4 the kids ive got but i will always be wantin the one i cudnt get xxxxxxxx

DId you try preseed with these cycles?


----------



## caz & bob

preseed is the best yayyyyyyyyyy xxxxxx


----------



## angelmatthew

night ladies, and good luck for tomorrow caz x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

reckon I should give it a go? Frankly I would stick itching powder up there right now if you said it would help :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

night AM xxx


----------



## winston83

have just been outside and pulled up a mahoooosive bush feel slitley beta pmsl xxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl - that sounds like a mad euphamism!


----------



## caz & bob

night girls xxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Random but has one of you lovely ladies just requested my friendship on facebook? I won't divulge the name incase you don't want it known on here but I don't recognise your name, the pic is a couple having a lovellllly kissy so I can't make out your face either ;) x


----------



## DragonMummy

You already have me!


----------



## winston83

it did make me feel beta lol em it wasnt me but i wud like 2 add u 2 my fbk pm me ur details so i can add u xx


----------



## winston83

DragonMummy said:


> You already have me!

i dnt dm send me ur details plz will add u xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

I know its not you DM. I would recognise you anywhere. Seen you on the telly haven't I??? Well your forehead and glasses anyway :)

It was Caz it turns out.

Winston (sorry I picture Ray everytime I type it) I am Emma J Murphy, same pic as on here x


----------



## DragonMummy

mrphyemma said:


> I know its not you DM. I would recognise you anywhere. Seen you on the telly haven't I??? Well your forehead and glasses anyway :)
> 
> It was Caz it turns out.
> 
> Winston (sorry I picture Ray everytime I type it) I am Emma J Murphy, same pic as on here x

:rofl: I am a tv star! Soon to be music star, I'm supporting Tiny Tempah and Kid Creole and the Coconuts at Guildford Festival. :thumbup:

And I picture Churchill.


----------



## mrphyemma

:rofl: Kid Creole and the coconuts!! Would you think me ancient if I told you I remember them from the 80's?

Never even considered Winston. Always Ray. Mmmm Ray.....yes I would :winkwink:


----------



## lisaf

winston - when do you get your day21 blood results?


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies,
How are you? well I just finished balling my eyes out watching footage of the animals suffering from the BP oil spill. I hope they throw the book at those aholes!! anyway, dont want to talk about that anymore....too upsetting

DM- I love your thinking and I found myself using the "Rubish" word here this week...lol, my friends are "say what"? :) you UK girls are rubbing off on me
Glad you got some shopping in and yes you deserve it!! Love the new profile pic.

Caz- g.l. hon, you have everyone cheering for you :thumbup:

TTC- honestly you cant tell one way or another that early...it takes time for babes to implant and create symptoms...I think you have a great shot this cycle.

Em- I had a look at your chart, does that mean you are done your Clomid tabs?? :happydance::happydance:

Winston- Hope you get a positive OPK soon

Babylou- thanks for the positive words, hope to join you guys in the grad thread soon.

:hi:to all the new girls, good luck with the Clomid- as you can see the BFPs are rolling in this month

Onelidream how are you today? Smile, did you tell your girls?

As for me, no AF yet, it would normally be due today (14dpo) but last cycle on Clomid I got it on 15dpo...so she could rear her ugly head tomorrow. I still didnt test all day, going to wait for tomorrows temp, if it hasnt dropped anymore than I will test. Scary....

:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Britt - test tomorrow anyway... even if your temp falls a little that doesn't mean you are totally out. I know my first cycle I didn't test because my temp dropped, then later during the day I was wondering if I would have tested positive, lol.. drove me crazy.


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> Britt - test tomorrow anyway... even if your temp falls a little that doesn't mean you are totally out. I know my first cycle I didn't test because my temp dropped, then later during the day I was wondering if I would have tested positive, lol.. drove me crazy.

Ha Ha your too cute, thanks Lisa....we'll see, I'm sick of one liners ya know :haha:
How are you doing? You recently O'd right?
cheers,


----------



## lisaf

Britt - lol, I'm a poas addict and I don't care who knows it. As long as its the cheap tests, whats the harm, right? I guess I'm just optimistic and keep thinking that I'll get pregnant, and when I do... I want to know as soon as its possible to know!

I'm doing ok.. pretty sure I O'd today.. positive test yesterday, starting to fade now (still strong lines) but I've had noticable cramping and since I know I had 2 good sized follicles, one on each side, I know the cramping on both sides is not in my head, lol!
I'm really hoping you get a big fat positive tomorrow!


----------



## Smile4me

britt hun please test, I'll be waiting in the morning :)!!!!


----------



## winston83

lisaf said:


> winston - when do you get your day21 blood results?

i get them on tuesday wen i go see my fs xx


----------



## winston83

ok soo am thinking (and yes it did hurt lol) if my opk was really dark on cd17 and its got lighter everyday since maybe i ovd day 16 or 17 what does ne1 think


----------



## mrphyemma

Morning Ladies,

Winston if your opk was darkest on the 17th you would probably have ovulated either the 17th, 18th or 19th because you get your surge 12-36ish hours before you actually ovulated. Fingers crossed that your bloods back this up x

Britt I am dying for you to test. Come on Come on!! Everything crossed xxx Yes I am done with the clomid. I take it Cd2-6 so all done for me this cycle :)

Caz...............Have you tested again?????????? :)

Lisa, it is sounding very much like your body has worked its magic alone this cycle!! YAYYY!! xx


----------



## winston83

caz y r u not up peeing on a stick and puttin us out of our misery we are all waitin lol


----------



## tink28

hi all

caz have fingers xd for u looking forward to hearing good news

how long do clomid headaches last for u ladies? im now CD12 and my head is still banging :(


----------



## sarlar

hey everyone! i have been reading your thread and thought i would join if you all dont mind!! i am on clomid cycle 1, cd 15 today. took 50 mg clomid days 5-9. havent gotten a positive opk yet but just got my first ewcm!! sadly exciting but i havent ovulated in probably 10 yrs!! hoping this means O!! 

dying to hear another bfp this morning...ummhummm...caz.....


----------



## tink28

hey sarlar i am similar to u, 1st round clomid 50mg am on cd12 now and also no positive opk as yet, the waiting is killing me lol


----------



## sarlar

ME TOO!! I am dying to see if i will actually ovulate. did you have any side effects? any symptoms now? i have had sideache for a few days-mostly left side, occasionally on the right, bloating, tired, mood swings, and finally ewcm today! i have been taking grapefruit juice and tussin also. the clomid made me dry cm as well as hot flashes!


----------



## babyloulou

Tink I don't mean to scare you but my headache lasted for the entire cycle on my first round of clomid!!! It got better all the following cycles though xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

tink28 and sarlar here's to some +opk's and ovulation very soon. Good Luck ladies x


----------



## sarlar

Thanks Emma!! Hopefully your body is busy making some eggies too:bodyb:


----------



## mrphyemma

I sure hope so! Could do with dragonmummy's idea of a womb window so we could have a peek :)


----------



## sarlar

HAHA! I totally agree...make are lives so much easier!!


----------



## Amy Lou x

Hi everyone
My partner and I have been TTC since March 08. I had been on the pill since the age of 13 for heavy/painful periods (now 23) but according to many different bloods tests and hormone checks have never ovulated.
Month 1 i was not able to have my first clomid scan as I was menstruating heavier than normal. So on month 2 I had my first scan which was thursday just gone which showed a number of follicles each side. 1 was 12mm which i think is good news??!! I am going for scan 2 on Tuesday but am very nervous as I have heard mixed results from second scan. 

Can anyone advise please?? xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls done another test but still the same so im going to wait now to se if :af: come are not xxxx heres a pic
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0039.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - 

Britt - thanks for the pma...I agree wait till tomorrow to test again if AF doesnt show..that is what I am going to try and do this cycle.

em - 

Sarlar - sounds like you are about to OV hun...those are the same symptoms I had...also clomid pushed my Ov back by a few days, I usually Oved around cd 13 or 14 and on clomid I have been oving around cd 16-18.

Em - womb window?? I want one too!

caz - well i guess we are waiting a bit longer for a defo pos.....are ou still having your symptoms?

afm - boobs started hurting last night which is usually a af sign....but who knows as clomid has messed up my cycles and symptoms. Other than that I really think I am out of it...my body is just telling me it didnt work this cycle...usually by now I am so excited that I might be pg.


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun just going to wait now till the witch pops up if not i will buy a digital one so i no for Defoe how are you hun xxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh hangin in there....not really having any symptoms out of the ordinary this month so I dont think I hit it. but who knows!


----------



## caz & bob

well we dont no do we hunnnie xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

nope we dont...that is the part that stinks...LOL


----------



## Onelildream

miss u all. friends in town so I can't catch up, but I hope Britt and Caz have their BFPS! XOXOX


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls,
I have an update for you:
bad news/good news:
My temp dropped this morning and AF has already reared her ugly head- okay so that is the bad news.The good news is last month it took until 7 in the evening so it messed up my cycle days for everything, but this month I can count this offiically as CD1 (which is a good thing).
I wasnt feeling good about this cycle the entire time, and even the IUI the nurse didnt seem to know what she was doing. But the other good news is we see the FS on Monday, i am going to request a doc do my IUI this month, I am also on 100mg of Clomid this month, so that might help too. For some reason I have always felt positive about this upcoming cycle so we shall see.

Anyway, onwards and upwards :hugs: CD1 does suck though.....just goes to show you like TTC said charting means nothing until the last day.
Thx for all your support, you truly are all gems.

Caz I still got my fx'd for a bfp for you very soon

TTC- having sore boobs at 7dpo seems rather early to be AF...I would take it as a good sign :thumbup:

Hugs,


----------



## lisaf

Hey Britt.. sorry to hear the witch got you. Of course, its better to be put out of your misery than left hanging on and wondering all day, FX'd for next round!!!


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> Hey Britt.. sorry to hear the witch got you. Of course, its better to be put out of your misery than left hanging on and wondering all day, FX'd for next round!!!

You know hon, you are so right- I am so glad she showed up at 0600am, definitely and I can move on :) AND I saved my tests :thumbup:
I hope your temp goes up soon, but remember its not exact even if it doesnt go up right away :hugs:


----------



## tink28

emma- thank u and like sarlar said i hope your body is busy making those eggs too!

sarlar- the only side effect ive had is bad headache which started towards the end of my tabs and i still have now! its interesting to hear that clomid can push ovulation back, as ive never knowingly ovulated i couldnt say when i would normally would do but i used to notice ewcm around day 14. im now cd12 and still no positive opk so was starting to get a bit worried but i know thats still early and it feels like ive been testing forever as i started early this cycle incase i missed it!

babyloulou- omg cant believe your headache lasted all cycle i hope mine doesnt. i see u are expecting now congrats!

britt- sorry to hear about af i have everything xd for this cycle for u xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww britt sorry about af......but great pma and I am glad that you have a plan! I usually get sore boobs around 7 dpo so this is normal for me, unfort.


----------



## DragonMummy

Britt youre same as me - I have always though this will be the one for us! Hopefully I should be cd1 soon so we can be cycle buds!


----------



## caz & bob

aww britt fx for next cycle see how it goes tomorrow with me il wait now to test monday if she not here xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Aww So sorry AF arrived Britt, I had hoped this was your cycle :hugs: All the best for this try honey x

Caz, I am waiting with baited breath.......Is she or isn't she? :) xx


----------



## winston83

evening girls how we all doin xx


----------



## tink28

hey winston
im anxiously waiting (and hoping) that i O. cd12 today and opks negative so far x


----------



## winston83

this was my first mnth using opks and i wont use them again was expecting to ov today but got dark line cd17 and nothing now soo not sure if or wen i ov will wait and see wot fs says tuesday wen i go for my blood results xxx


----------



## caz & bob

emma i have posted my tests hunnie not doing any more now seein if she turns up or what tomorrow or monday if she dosent i will buy a digital one xxxxx


----------



## winston83

sounds like a plan caz but i looked at ur pics and i can c a 2nd line fx xx


----------



## tink28

why wont u use them again? your dark line prob showed O on day 17? i use the digi ones as cant work normal ones out lol x


----------



## caz & bob

winston i bet you have o on cd 17 then hunnie xxx


----------



## winston83

just a pain in the arse and i dnt think they are that accurate if u cant do them at the same time or u drank more one day it just seems to add pressure 2 like omg got a pos have to bd i dnt like it like that lol


----------



## caz & bob

aw no what your on about i couldn't get used but gos used to them now you can get digital ones they give you a smiley face xxxxx


----------



## winston83

anyone else as sad as me and watching bgt final


----------



## caz & bob

im watching it to hun i lv it xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Been busy all day with house viewings (one of them coming back tomorrow- PLEEEEASE put in an offer!!) then a BBQ this afternoon with DH, DS and my dad and stepmum. Looovely. And good news- I HAVE PMT!!! DH is threatening to leave me as I have been so hideous and snappy, I am bloated and I have back cramps.

*BRING ON CD1!!!!*


----------



## keepsmiling

aww hope he dusnt dm and things sort themselves out. me n hubby had a proper heart to hart and agreed if we got to that point we wud stop ttc for a while, xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Ah he's only messing KS! We're all good. x


----------



## mrphyemma

Yayy to PMT DM :wacko: Hope she is with you soon then you can get the show on the road :thumbup:

Caz I saw the lines yesterday but not sure I can today. I hope they darken up for you soon my love x


----------



## keepsmiling

ohhhh dnt scare me like that u lol xx


----------



## DragonMummy

crampy crampy crampy..... :happydance:


----------



## winston83

i am havin a nice glass of white wine spritzer loads of ice and fishcake waffles and alphabet spaggetti 
dont let ne1 tell u i am not a classy bird pmsl


----------



## DragonMummy

Win you are just pure class....


----------



## winston83

i no am sure the only reason my fella married me was coz i was a cheap date lol


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sorry about AF, Britt! But I totally love your PMA for this cycle! I'll be cheering you on!

Still have my FX for you ttc! I pray that BFP surprises you in a few days!

Good luck Caz! I'm hoping for good news from ya!

Em, I definitely agree about the womb window! Lol! That would be swell! 

DM, yay for cramping! Sounds like she's knocking hard at your door. I still have to wait about 12 days for my next cycle to begin. Grrr!

Good luck to the ladies hoping to o soon: Winston, tink and Salar!


----------



## lisaf

winston - I'm still holding out hope that your darker OPKs on CD17 were ovulation. I know OPKs are frustrating. I had that happen to me on my first cycle but I was also taking my temperature so I knew I had really O'd. I just about gave up on the OPKs until I found the brand that worked right for me, lol. Now I really appreciate them. yes, being told BD NOW can be rough... but otherwise I found myself too anxious, not knowing if I could take a night off or if I'd miss my window... the negative OPKs tell me that I don't HAVE to BD, lol.


----------



## keepsmiling

myopks r drivin me mad, last month i had not a sniff of aline til cd 20 ish
this month i had a 2nd line at cd11
not sure if its pcos effecting it or im just goin 2 ov early. it is getin bit darker than it was on cd11 but who nos???
xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

winston83 said:


> i no am sure the only reason my fella married me was coz i was a cheap date lol

:rofl:


----------



## sarlar

britt- love your positive attitude! its refreshing and reminds me to be positive too!! 

ttc- hoping for a fast tww with a big fat bfp!

lisa-hoping your body did the work all on its own this month! 

everyone else i missed, hope you are very eggly and fertile!!

afm, still have cramps and ewcm along with back ache, but negative opks. hmmmm. i dont know i am gonna bd and just hope!!


----------



## caz & bob

night girls xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Winston.....fishcakes, waffles and spaghetti...I love it! Mum's gone to Iceland again :)


----------



## mrphyemma

Night Caz xx


----------



## keepsmiling

haha i just had sum rice from chinese!!!! so anrgy 4 eatin it buit iv beeen sooooo good this week xx


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> Britt youre same as me - I have always though this will be the one for us! Hopefully I should be cd1 soon so we can be cycle buds!

thanks, I would really like that too :hugs:
seriously you girls are SO wonderful, we went out and bought a car today so that made me feel better :rofl:
I am looking forward to the next set of BFPs to roll in including yours CAZ!! fx'd for a dark line tomorrow!!

:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

Britt11 said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Britt youre same as me - I have always though this will be the one for us! Hopefully I should be cd1 soon so we can be cycle buds!
> 
> thanks, I would really like that too :hugs:
> seriously you girls are SO wonderful, we went out and bought a car today so that made me feel better :rofl:
> I am looking forward to the next set of BFPs to roll in including yours CAZ!! fx'd for a dark line tomorrow!!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Ok, I buy a new dress and some pre-schooler tshirts, you buy a car :rolf:


----------



## mrphyemma

I don't think even a ferrari could make me feel better on Cd1:nope:


----------



## DragonMummy

a classic Mk1 mini cooper might ease my sorrows....


----------



## tink28

ladies what would u define as watery cm? im obsessively checking atm lol. its def not ewcm its very wet but sticky with it?


----------



## Smile4me

babyloulou said:


> Tink I don't mean to scare you but my headache lasted for the entire cycle on my first round of clomid!!! It got better all the following cycles though xxx

Tink I too had a massive migraine on 50mg of clomid but on 100mg I didn't have one at all. The mirgraine/headache lasted the entire cycle too :(

Brit hun sorry AF swooped down on her broom, but you have the right attitude hun, I believe next month is your cycle too... the 100mg of clomid will hopefully FX'd will do the trick for you sweetie!

Winston sweetie, I understand not wanting to do the OPK tests but what DH and I did was the Egg meets sperm plan per Cheri22 ...lol and it worked! I mean we followed it to a T and yes it gets a lil tiresome but it is def worth it hun.


----------



## mrphyemma

tink28 said:


> ladies what would u define as watery cm? im obsessively checking atm lol. its def not ewcm its very wet but sticky with it?

Like it sounds really. Very wet and transparent with no elasticity :shrug:


----------



## DragonMummy

like watered down hand lotion. runny and smooth.


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh nice descriptions ladies.....who needs to google anything anymore...this forum has it all! I love it! Tink these ladies are right...you are getting what I think I got my 1st cycle on clomid....I had to use some robitussin to kinda thin it out though.

Just got back from lunch and a movie with my girls....we saw prince of persia with jake gylennhal...oh he is so yummy!


----------



## tink28

thanks everyone, if its sticky does that mean its not fertile though or does it sound like i could be gearing up for it? 
i had more creamy type cm a few days ago but its not like that now. 
ive got some robitussin how much should i be taking for the cm? 
sorry but i know nothing about what to expect because ive never knowingly had an ovulatory cycle xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Tink what cycle day are you on?


----------



## DragonMummy

i think sticky is a no-no. it needs to be slippery slidey. x


----------



## tink28

im on day 12 today, have no idea when i can expect to ovulate x


----------



## ttcbaby117

well dm is right sticky isnt usually fertile but the clomid made mine somewhat sticky, I took the robitussin 2 times a day 2 teaspoons each time....drink plenty of water and try to get in a cup of decaf green tea a day if you can.


----------



## tink28

ok thanks for the advice, i will try that. what does the green tea do? have heard of it is it also good for cm? x


----------



## DragonMummy

I'd say any time from now tink x


----------



## tink28

thanks DM i will be on stand by, i got my reflexologist to work my ovary area today. dont know if it did any good but my ankles hurt :D


----------



## ttcbaby117

tink I think it helps your body make more fertile copious amounts of cm.


----------



## babyloulou

The green tea helps make more cm- the robitussin helps thin it out xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all. Am at work and hoping for a slow shift.....


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls how are you all today done a test this morning carnt see a line so just going to wait now to see if:af: show xxxxx


----------



## tink28

hey caz hope af doesnt show for u

hope work isnt too bad for ya DM!

im irritable hormonal tearful and snappy as hell today... has clomid had that effect on any of u? on a plus note no headache today (yet!)


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun it dose make you like that there awful the side effects xxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

I was an emotional wreck on themTink! I was actually going to take a couple of cycles off as it was getting so bad! I'd told OH once AF arrived we were having a nice break for a bit! Thought I'd better to save our relationship as I was foul on Clomid! Then my surprise bfp appeared and the rest is history....


----------



## mrphyemma

Tink I was horrible last week. Very hormonal!! Had a huge ding dong with DH over nothing. I seem to be okay now though.

Caz, I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## caz & bob

well girls i think if the witch show in the morning then im going to try conceive plus this month in stead of my preseed and i am going to use the medicine to and have :sex: every other xxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

well u mite not need to use that caz u may get ur bfp after all xx


----------



## caz & bob

i hope so we will see in the morning hunnie xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

well i no iv got verythin crossed 4 u xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi all,

fxed for you caz!

tink - I am right there with you...dh pissed me off last night and I spent the entire night crying...our fight really wasnt worth all the tears but i couldnt help myself. I dont remember getting this emotional in the last 2 months but boy I feel it this month. It got so bad I locked him out of the bedroom, he is in the spare room now sleeping and I am still locked in the room. I guess I will have to let him in soon, but I am still so irate and I know that I am being irrational! Oh what to do!


----------



## DragonMummy

My DH has just heard one mention of me having pmt and is now accusing me of being stroppy, hormonal and irrational every time i speak to him. No, love, youre just getting on my wick!!! :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:haha::rofl: xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

sigh..... 2 hours and I will be home. 


Anyone seen AF? She's teasing me now....


----------



## caz & bob

no just waitin for it to come if she does in the morning xxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

AF is bypassing your house Caz and going to Dragonmummy's. :)


----------



## caz & bob

i hope so haha dont think its going to come lol no cramps nothing xxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

I hope so too! That would be best. Come on AF, you know it makes sense!


----------



## caz & bob

do you never have regular :af: xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

i didnt used to but there behvib recently, dnt worry caz im sure af wil not arrive for nather 9months,, xx


----------



## Britt11

caz & bob said:


> morning girls how are you all today done a test this morning carnt see a line so just going to wait now to see if:af: show xxxxx

:hugs:
your still in hon


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> hi all,
> 
> fxed for you caz!
> 
> tink - I am right there with you...dh pissed me off last night and I spent the entire night crying...our fight really wasnt worth all the tears but i couldnt help myself. I dont remember getting this emotional in the last 2 months but boy I feel it this month. It got so bad I locked him out of the bedroom, he is in the spare room now sleeping and I am still locked in the room. I guess I will have to let him in soon, but I am still so irate and I know that I am being irrational! Oh what to do!

oh hon :hugs: hope you and DH work everything out soon. DH and I got into a massive fight just over a week ago, same thing he was definitely wrong but I was totally irrational big time!! I went absolutely bananas....so embarassed about it now....I slammed his office door like 3 times and then lined up the vacuum cleaner on the outsides of his office door....like that would prevent him from coming out :rofl:
Omg, I'm scared to see what I am going to be like on 100mg this month
That being said, maybe its crazy pregnancy hormones going on?? :happydance: fx'd for you!!!!

Girls, I did some reading last night and i think I know why the IUI didnt work, we just did it too early. It says it absolutely must be timed within 6hours of the egg being released or after it with MF. Well I ended up going in on my +ve opk day instead of the day after.....it says the sperm cant live as long after its washed and if the egg is not there the spermies will just swim right by...lol. I am going to talk to my FS tomorrow about u/s testing to time it right.

How is everyone else?
DM- hope you get af soon...lol, that seems wierd saying that
Lou- how are you feeling? Hopefully first tri isnt too bad for you
How are our other new mommies?
:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG britt that is just as funny as me locking my dh out of the room last night. I cant believe i did that. Seriously, it wasnt warranted but ya know what I guess every once ina while they deserve a good kick in the ass...or a vacuum at the door...LOL


----------



## caz & bob

anyone seen smile not seen her today xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

Hey Britt - very interesting about the IUI.. can they use ultrasounds to time it better? I've heard that there is a higher success rate if they do the IUI two days in a row... is that an option?


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> OMG britt that is just as funny as me locking my dh out of the room last night. I cant believe i did that. Seriously, it wasnt warranted but ya know what I guess every once ina while they deserve a good kick in the ass...or a vacuum at the door...LOL

:rofl: Ha ha, TTC you crack me up, we are some crazy fun girls on this thread arent we?

Lisa- thanks for the post, yes, I read that too about doing 2 days in a row, I am going to talk to him about that as well. I believe u/s testing can pinpoint O better as well...we'll see what he says, wish me luck tomorrow!!
How are you doing hon? have your temps increased?
:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:haha::rofl: you to do make me laff xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Hi ladies, sorry dh and I went out shopping and enjoyed he weather that we are having... My girls got new DSI's so they are just having a blast, we told them about our BFP and they are just soo extatic! its awesome!!


----------



## tink28

u ladies made me laugh talking about the rows with your OH's, men just dont get it do they! luckily i dont have one to worry about lol.
had another negative opk today but i am noticing some twinges on my left side which im sure arent my imagination so hoping i may get a positive in the next day or two xx


----------



## keepsmiling

u dnt have a man tinks? or u dnt have a man like all of ours lol

hope ur all ok tonight
its very stormy here x


----------



## caz & bob

night girls il let you no what the morning brings xxxxx


----------



## sarlar

im on the wagon with men not understanding!! i admit i have been a bit of an emotional wreck this week and obsessing over o, but our ac was broke and the repair people were here two days trying to fix it. it was 88 degrees in our house last night. i seriously got so hot and so emotional with my oh i literally started crying and went outside in our hammock and told him to leave me alone!! he is also getting tired of the scheduled bd and my constant obsessing. his statement today was please just get pregnant already!! but the good news is.......positive opk today!!! i am so ecstatic!! bd'd yesterday and today and will try again tomorrow to cover it!! AND ONTO the two week wait!! so if i got a positive opk today does that mean i count tomorrow as my ovulation day?? 

caz-hoping for a bfp tomorrow!!


----------



## tink28

keepsmiling- i dont have a man atall im single and using a donor, something i thought long and hard about but i am happy with. i do miss being part of a relationship but my last one was bad, very emotionally abusive with a drug addict, and i need to be on my own for now.

sarlar- glad to hear u got your positive opk what day was that on? im still waiting am cd13 now.

caz- good luck for 2moro fxd its good news! xxx


----------



## Britt11

tink28 said:


> keepsmiling- i dont have a man atall im single and using a donor, something i thought long and hard about but i am happy with. i do miss being part of a relationship but my last one was bad, very emotionally abusive with a drug addict, and i need to be on my own for now.
> 
> sarlar- glad to hear u got your positive opk what day was that on? im still waiting am cd12 now.
> 
> caz- good luck for 2moro fxd its good news! xxx

good for you tinks :thumbup: I really hope you get your BFP soon hon, good luck- I usually get a positive opk around CD13 or 14
:hugs:

Caz night, hoping for a bfp in the morning


----------



## tink28

thanks britt- i did notice on the opk today the 2nd line was getting darker compared to the previous days. they say with the digi opks u shouldnt take any notice of the lines on the stick but whenever ive had a positive on it and ejected the stick there has been 2 dark lines on it so i think it must be the same as the regular ones. my cm hasnt been great so far but i am fxd for ovulation soon xx


----------



## babyloulou

If your cm doesn't get better Tinks- try decaf green tea and robitussin cough medicine xxx


----------



## Wait & Hope

Hello ladies,
I've been lurking around reading this thread :blush: but afraid I don't post a great deal. Just wanted to say that you've all helped keep me going through this 2ww & I've laughed out loud reading some of the posts, so thank you :flower:
afm, 14dpo tomorrow and I've held off testing as yet. Probably jinx myself by saying I'll do a test in the morning and AF will show before I go to bed tonight lol!! I've only got some cheap internet tests that I've had a while and noticed today that they're 10mIU so probably could've tested earlier anyway, doh!! Don't feel too optimistic though, symptoms are the same as they are every month, nothing different.... we shall see


----------



## Smile4me

Good Luck Wait and Hope hun 
any reason why you are waiting until December to do the clomid?


----------



## Wait & Hope

smile - sorry, British thing with the dates, we put day/month/year :haha: so this is actually my first round of clomid :winkwink:


----------



## Wait & Hope

Just changed my signature to avoid any further confusion... :thumbup:


----------



## Smile4me

oh sorry ok thats good :)
Have you ordered your pressed hun? Also drink grapefruit juice and decaf diet green tea as well and do the egg meets sperm plan hun and you should get it :)


----------



## Wait & Hope

Used pre-seed AND softcups for the first time this month, so have those boxes 'ticked' (British term for 'checked' lol!) already! Have been drinking green tea for about four years now, so not sure if that is helping :haha: but I enjoy drinking it so that habit will continue :coffee:


----------



## Smile4me

So go :test: !!!!!!


----------



## Wait & Hope

Will test in the morning, it's real late here 1:00am, so I really must go get some shut-eye :sleep: have a busy day tomorrow, family day out :happydance: before my girls go back to school after their half-term break.

Congrats, BTW smile4me, on your BFP :baby: so pleased for you - how long were you trying for?

goodnight x


----------



## Smile4me

Awww good night but if its 1am then you might as well go ahead and test...lol
I took mine at 3am..hehe

I was trying on my own for 15 months and then sought out help and Thank God I was able to get mine after the second month but I truly believe between the egg meets sperm plan, the drinks, preseed and 100mg thats what did the trick :)

Good Luck sweetie, let us know... and Good night


----------



## sarlar

tink- my positive smily opk came on cd 16. smile 4 me- congrats on the bfp!! what is the egg meets sperm plan?


----------



## tink28

sarlar- im cd14 now and not sure if i can feel ovulation approaching! i know its possible to O late on clomid im just hoping i actually do.

babyloulou- thanks for the advice, ive just started green tea the past 2 days how much of it should i be drinking? ive got the robitussin too.

was also goin to ask others what the sperm meets egg plan is? xxx


----------



## sarlar

tink- i was wondering the same the about the sperm meets egg thing- here is a link to an explanation! i was doing it without knowing it! 
https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

i started feeling o symptoms on cd 14-15- i had a lot of abdominal pain/side aches, bloating, ewcm, cervix was soft high open, tired, mood swings!! progressively they got worse! i also did grapefruit juice two large glasses a day, robittusin 2 tsp q4hours while i was awake, and drank tons of water. symptoms have all still pretty much continued. good luck on the o!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. Hope everyone is fine and well today :flower:

Smile, Onelil and Babylou.....how are those beans doing? Awww, so cute that you told your girls, Smile!!! I'm sure they're mighty excited!!

DM....I hope the :witch: finally showed up yesterday.

Emma.....how are ya today. Days till you're in the 2ww!! Can't wait to cheer you on :dance:

Caz and Wait&Hope....good luck with those tests today. I'm looking forward to some good news :thumbup:

Ttc sweetie....how's that 2ww coming along? How many days till you test?

Britt hun, are you on clomid this month? Have you started yet?

As for me, I'm having the clomid-induced symptoms (sore breasts, cramping, etc.), but because I know we missed the window, I know its just the clomid messing with me. Evil, evil, evil I say!!!!! :dohh:. Besides that, I'm fine and looking forward till my period starts next week. I can't wait to try again next cycle!!!! IT'S DEFINITELY ON!!!!!!! :D

Oh, and I just saw Twilight last night, 1000 years after everyone else.....and I'm sat here at work still....speechless. I'll go hunt for New Moon next.

:hug:


----------



## tink28

thanks sarlar- i cant follow this unfortunately as im using a donor so i just have to go for it when i get my positive opk and hope for the best! but i really hope this has worked for u this month and u get your bfp!
i have no real cm atall yet to be honest, not sure if its the clomid drying things up but i havent noticed any for the past few cycles anyway (certainly no ewcm anyway).
think i may try grapefruit juice today! i hate the taste of it but will try anything!
oh and sorry if this makes me sound stupid but how can u tell when your cervix is open? trying to check mine and can tell the difference from when its hard and soft but thats about it! 
xxx


----------



## sarlar

yeah i was super dry at first from the clomid but i was obsessive about ruby red grapefruit juice, tussin, and water!! as far as the cervix, i think i am right about mine but i am still learning. this is what i have been going by:

i sit on the toilet and then gentle insert a finger into the vagina up towards the belly button, the opening of the cervix is located near the front of the vagina.
-open cervix will feel soft, high, open, and wet. An open cervix feels soft much like your cheek, while a closed cervix feels more hard and rubbery, like your nose. 
High means it's farther back. During ovulation the "Os" lifts allowing the let down of vaginal secretions and allow sperm to enter. Open, it will feel like there is a hole, or small opening, that you can almost stick a finger tip into. When you are not fertile, and the cervix is closed it feels like a hard dimple. Wet just mean that there is cervical mucous. Cervical mucous is usually described as "egg white consistency" because it is white and stretchy, much like egg whites. 

I also have a hard time with this because my cervix is off to the side so i kinda guess a little! i can at least tell though there is a big difference throughout the month so i can monitor changes!!


----------



## sarlar

ttc- 9 dpo!! when are you testing??


----------



## mrphyemma

Isi I am fine thanks lovely xx I'm CD10 so the SMEP commences this evening ;) and I shall be doing opk's from now on too. I usually ovulate around CD17, not sure if the clomid will alter that so we shall see. I have an appointment with my doctor in a few minutes. I want her to see if she can find out from my fs if I actually ovulated last cycle on the 50mg and I also want her to do a Cd21 bloodtest on me this cycle to see if the 100mg is working. I won't see the fs again until mid July and this not knowing is doing my head in!! :)


----------



## tink28

hi emma just wanted to wish u good luck this cycle, are u ttc #1? xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all! How is everyone today?


----------



## sarlar

blissfully bloated and crampy:) i LOVE ovulation!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck, Emma! I have a good feeling about this cycle for you :thumbup:


----------



## winston83

morning my lovlies how are we all
i just got my astral chart through and and apparently i shud expect a bfp july 3rd 2010 very specific not sure i believe it like we will c x


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all still no sign of :af: going to do a test in the morning xxx


----------



## sarlar

wohoo caz!! i sense a bfp.... what dpo are you?


----------



## caz & bob

13dpo xxx not got aline yet thow xxxx


----------



## sarlar

still early!! good beany thoughts:)


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks Isi, I'm glad someone has a good feeling for me. I am just permanently set to failure mode I think. It is maybe my way of protecting myself from disappointment but I just can't seem to feel optimistic about it anymore.

Thanks Tink, I am actually trying for my 4th child and it has shocked me to the core that after having 3 so easily that I am now struggling so. My youngest is nearly seven though so it is a good while since I was last pregnant.

Been to the dr's. No results. She doesn't routinely receive my results from the FS so she said she would look into it but she has given me the forms to go get Cd21 and Cd24 tests done for this cycle. So I will definitely be able to find out if I ovulate this cycle.

I am having some pretty strong twinges in the left today :( That is my blocked side and Murphy's law is the one I always have ovulation pain in. Please God let my right side churn an egg out[-o&lt;

The doctor depressed me a little too. Its nothing I didn't already know but she turned to me and said "You are aware that after the clomid there is nothing else available for you aren't you". To hear it put so bluntly was not nice :(


----------



## mrphyemma

Winston, not sure I'm a believer but hope you get the BFP anyway my love xxx

Caz, You are driving me nuts with all this waiting :) x


----------



## DragonMummy

@winston - I think all of that is rubbish, but I still paid for TWO of them! :rofl: frankly I would eat my own eyeballs if it would get me a bfp....

@Caz - omg I am still on the edge of my seat!


@Em - sooo thinking this is your month!


----------



## winston83

emma my doc told me the same i can have 6 rounds of clomid then thats it like u was a total shock 2 me after 3 i cudnt just get pg my youngest is 6 xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

How insensitive is your doctor!!!! Gosh!! What does she mean this is your last hope?! As far as I'm concerned, that's all bullocks!! I can't wait for her to eat her words!


----------



## mrphyemma

I could have IVF if we go private but financially it just isn't an option at present :nope: 
Funny isn't it?! I sit and wonder at what point did I go from fertile to infertile? :shrug:


----------



## winston83

we were the same like how did i get pregnant 4 times with no hassle now all of a sudden i dnt ovulate how can i all of a sudden have pcos it just dnt make sense there is no way we could afford private treatment so i have been lookin at some of the herbal alternatives just in case


----------



## mrphyemma

It is human nature to want what we cannot have and the fact that I am struggling to conceive is probably making me want it all the more. I sometimes wish that I could turn the "want" off. It would be much easier, AND I wouldn't have to bother using contraception ever again :)


----------



## winston83

at least im enjoying all the practising lol


----------



## mrphyemma

True!! ;) x


----------



## caz & bob

mrphyemma said:


> Winston, not sure I'm a believer but hope you get the BFP anyway my love xxx
> 
> Caz, You are driving me nuts with all this waiting :) x

driving my self nuts to hun that i haven't got 2 good lines yet xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Test again and show us the pics, you are killllen me!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

sarlar - great news about Oving.....woohoo! Gonna try and wait til at least 14dpo to test...bfn's really take a toll on me!

Hope - fxed crossed for you

tink - good for you hun, I really hope you Ov soon!

Isi - testing in about 5-6 days, Yeah I am having all of those evil symptoms also....clomid is evil but wonderful if you get that bfp ;) did you decide on the injectibles or the clomid for next cycle?

Emma - heres to a nice strong Ov on this cycle! I really hope tyou get this month! Sorry about that not so sensitive Dr. I swear they should haev to do a course on developing some good bedside manners!

Winston - how interesting...I sent off my request on Cheri and havent heard back...it has been about 5 days now so maybe she didnt get my email. Who did you do your reading with?

Caz - did you take a test this morning? Oh i cant wait for tomorrow.

Well I am 9 dpo and still have no symtpoms other than those evil clomid ones I get every month..Also my chart is so boring, I really dont think we got it this month.....UGH!


----------



## tink28

emma- sorry to hear things were put so bluntly to u by your doc. but how often do u hear of professionals saying nothing can be done and then people conceive naturally? a friend of mine was told she would never have a baby and she now has a healthy 3 yr old. also the fact u already have three means that u know u can conceive. i know words dont mean much but try and hang onto that.

ttcbaby- thank u for your wishes i really hope so too!

i actually feel a bit despondant today, im waiting to do todays opk but have a feeling it will be another neg. i know im only CD14 and when ive looked at the chart galleries on fertility friend loads of women on clomid have O'd from day 17 onwards but i have no signs of an impending O yet. i keep thinking i can feel twinges one side but then i get them the other side so could just be my imagination. im probably just being way too impatient but as ive not ovulated for so long its so hard to believe i will (even tho i am trying to have major faith in the clomid)

xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> sarlar - great news about Oving.....woohoo! Gonna try and wait til at least 14dpo to test...bfn's really take a toll on me!
> 
> Hope - fxed crossed for you
> 
> tink - good for you hun, I really hope you Ov soon!
> 
> Isi - testing in about 5-6 days, Yeah I am having all of those evil symptoms also....clomid is evil but wonderful if you get that bfp ;) did you decide on the injectibles or the clomid for next cycle?
> 
> Emma - heres to a nice strong Ov on this cycle! I really hope tyou get this month! Sorry about that not so sensitive Dr. I swear they should haev to do a course on developing some good bedside manners!
> 
> Winston - how interesting...I sent off my request on Cheri and havent heard back...it has been about 5 days now so maybe she didnt get my email. Who did you do your reading with?
> 
> Caz - did you take a test this morning? Oh i cant wait for tomorrow.
> 
> Well I am 9 dpo and still have no symtpoms other than those evil clomid ones I get every month..Also my chart is so boring, I really dont think we got it this month.....UGH!

ye hun no 2nd line there 20miu tests im going getin some 10miu ones in the morning xxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

Smile4me said:


> Test again and show us the pics, you are killllen me!!

got non left going getin some 10miu one tomorrow hunnie xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hope you get your +opk very soon tink.

ttc...no symptoms and a boring chart are good news honey. I have everything crossed for you xx I too have not heard back from cheri but I was a cheapskate and went the free route so I guess I am at the back of a long queue ;) x


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh caz cant wait till the morning

emma - yeah me too, I went the cheap route cuz I dont have a paypal account...oh well I will keep waiting.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Ttc....I'm still undecided, but will make up my mind after I see my doctor this week. Good luck hun.

Emma....I just thought to share this story with you. My boss' wife was having some pain in her uterus area, so she decided to go for a checkup during their summer holiday in America. She went back to the hospital for her results, accompanied by her 3 gorgeous children and her twin sister (who was unmarried at the time, and hadn't had kids yet). She said she noticed that everytime the doctors remarked how cute and adorable the kids were, they kept looking at her twin sister. Eventually, they took her to a private room to give her her results. You know what the doctor told her? That she could never conceive or have kids in her life. That her uterus was a funny shape and it could never hold a pregnancy. She said the doctor's jaw dropped to the ground when he realised the kids he had been admiring were not her twin sister's but hers.

I guess my point is, sometimes when these doctors think they know so much, they don't know squat!


----------



## tink28

omg i have positive opk!!!!!

i went off and left it convinced it would be a neg and have come back to a smiley face! arrrgggghhhh im happy but panicking totally didnt expect it... i have no cm atall tho not watery or anything and that worries me! shall i get on the grapefruit juice??

also is 2moro nite gonna be ok for BD as thats the soonest time i can do it?

xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

tink I think it is better to do it today....but tomorrow might be ok. It really depends on when you egg gets released.


----------



## tink28

cant do it today... gonna have to be 2moro really hope i wont be too late xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

fxed for you hun!


----------



## tink28

just found this online

Generally, ovulation will take place 12-48 hours after the LH surge is first detected (using afternoon urine samples), though 36 hours is considered to be the average length of time following the LH surge.

so touch wood i will be ok for 2moro nite, even if i release the egg in 12 hrs theres still a a chance i could catch it so im hopeful. its times like this is do wish i had an OH! xx


----------



## keepsmiling

iv been gettin 2nd lines on opk for te past 3 days, just did one and there is nothing at all now? but it was very diluted,, do u think that my wee was just too diliuted? do u think i shud hold my wee for a few hours and retest?
xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah that is a good bit of information...I wuold continue to do your OPK's sometiems you will have a couple day so of positives, so you will probably ov after your last positive opk.


----------



## ttcbaby117

keepsmiling I would retest.


----------



## tink28

keepsmiling they say u shouldnt wee for 4 hrs before doing the opk and try not to take too many fluids in either. i normally do mine at around 3pm and havent weed from 11am.

it may be u have had your surge and its no longer detecting it or like u say u could just be too diluted. try doing the next one after no urination for 4 hrs good luck xx


----------



## keepsmiling

i had a wee at 3 lol so do u think i shud wait til 7?
or wil that be too late?


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> oh caz cant wait till the morning
> 
> emma - yeah me too, I went the cheap route cuz I dont have a paypal account...oh well I will keep waiting.

you don't have to have a paypal account hunnie use the guest one xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz there is a guest one? where is it?


----------



## tink28

keepsmiling- i would say 7 is fine as ive heard u can test in evening

xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> caz there is a guest one? where is it?

when you got to pay it will come up at the side guest click guest and then scroll down and put your deatalies in hun xxx girls i am 14dpo not 13dpo haha xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

my lines r usully crap in the evening tho
well if thy r ther is always tomorrow, n lst month i didnt get a pos opk til cd 25 so stil lots of time xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh thanks caz I will look for it.


----------



## caz & bob

ok hunnie i always use it haha xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

what has cheri told you?


----------



## mrphyemma

Isi Buttercup said:


> Ttc....I'm still undecided, but will make up my mind after I see my doctor this week. Good luck hun.
> 
> Emma....I just thought to share this story with you. My boss' wife was having some pain in her uterus area, so she decided to go for a checkup during their summer holiday in America. She went back to the hospital for her results, accompanied by her 3 gorgeous children and her twin sister (who was unmarried at the time, and hadn't had kids yet). She said she noticed that everytime the doctors remarked how cute and adorable the kids were, they kept looking at her twin sister. Eventually, they took her to a private room to give her her results. You know what the doctor told her? That she could never conceive or have kids in her life. That her uterus was a funny shape and it could never hold a pregnancy. She said the doctor's jaw dropped to the ground when he realised the kids he had been admiring were not her twin sister's but hers.
> 
> I guess my point is, sometimes when these doctors think they know so much, they don't know squat!

Thank you for sharing that story Isi, it means a lot :flower: Its funny you should mention it though as after my HSG not only was I informed I had a blocked tube they also told me I have an "unusual" shaped uterus! Unusual or not it housed 3 babies just fine for me :shrug:

I often sit and wonder what shape it really is hexagon? star? triangle? :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

ttc this is what it looks like hunnie
 



Attached Files:







ScreenHunter_02 Jun. 07 16.28.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## keepsmiling

i bet urs is a star shaped emma, cos ur a star lol xx


----------



## DragonMummy

all you with faint lines, get on the superdrug tests! i found them to be the best at showing early lines x


----------



## keepsmiling

i think id use superdrugs, i no lots of ppl that got naf lines with vry test, sued superdrug and bang!! a bfp xx


----------



## caz & bob

DragonMummy said:


> all you with faint lines, get on the superdrug tests! i found them to be the best at showing early lines x

i no im going getin some hun i think im going to leave i till wensday if no :af: then im going to test xxxxx


----------



## tink28

good luck keepsmiling!!!

im now seeing my donor 2nite!!! lucky he is understanding. and should get some BD time in during 2moro morning too. im scatty as hell now ive had this positive opk talk about takin me by surprise! xxx


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls,
how are you?
Caz- 14dpo :happydance::happydance: isnt that longer than your normal LP? fx'd for a bfp, I am with DM get a superdrug test- we dont have them here but they sound super sensitive! :thumbup:

As for me girls, just got back from the FS- super frustrated it appears the issues are pretty much on DH's end. His morphology is even worse, down to 6% :dohh: and his hormone panelling wasnt great at all... anyway, he said the treatment for his condition is IUI and to just keep doing it...he is very happy with all my #'s but doesnt want to wait too super long as my fsh is showing signs of creeping up and he doesnt want it to be too late on my end.
So IUI this cycle again (he said I can take 100mg of Clomid but it doesnt matter as my #'s were so high on the 50) but I think I will as something has got to help.
We will probably try double IUI next cycle and than maybe one more IUI try before going to IVF (which is $10,000 and no coverage)

anyway, feeling a bit bummed and slightly resentful of my husband...is that awful? :nope:
:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

tink- its best to get that BD in right when you get the positive OPK. On FF I see lots of women whose temps rise the day after their positive meaning they ovulated within 12 hours. It takes me longer so you could be totally safe, lol.

sarlar - cycle buddies? :)

emma - If all you get are a few rounds on Clomid... they REALLY should be monitoring you. They could tell what side your eggs were on, if you were close to ovulating etc. Thats just crazy. I still think you should have had a lap done to make sure the left tube was actually blocked since its very possible it wasn't (remember that data I found about HSGs sometimes indicating a blocked tube but the lap shows its clear?). After Clomid there is still Femara and injectibles. I know you'd have to go private and its a little pricey.. but nowhere near as expensive as IVF. The positive is that if you went private, I bet you'd get better service! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

Britt - I think your feelings are perfectly normal. Would DH consider donor sperm? It seems like that would be a smart choice at this point. Has he done anything to improve his lifestyle?

If you do go the IVF route - try to find one of those shared risk plans (they often have restrictions like age and # of failed IVF cycles in the past so its best to use one of those plans first try). It costs more, but you get more than one round... usually 2-3 and if all the rounds fail, you get most of your money back.


----------



## keepsmiling

i think ferema in free on nhs anyway emma xx


----------



## caz & bob

Britt11 said:


> Hey girls,
> how are you?
> Caz- 14dpo :happydance::happydance: isnt that longer than your normal LP? fx'd for a bfp, I am with DM get a superdrug test- we dont have them here but they sound super sensitive! :thumbup:
> 
> As for me girls, just got back from the FS- super frustrated it appears the issues are pretty much on DH's end. His morphology is even worse, down to 6% :dohh: and his hormone panelling wasnt great at all... anyway, he said the treatment for his condition is IUI and to just keep doing it...he is very happy with all my #'s but doesnt want to wait too super long as my fsh is showing signs of creeping up and he doesnt want it to be too late on my end.
> So IUI this cycle again (he said I can take 100mg of Clomid but it doesnt matter as my #'s were so high on the 50) but I think I will as something has got to help.
> We will probably try double IUI next cycle and than maybe one more IUI try before going to IVF (which is $10,000 and no coverage)
> 
> anyway, feeling a bit bummed and slightly resentful of my husband...is that awful? :nope:
> :hugs:

ye hun im very regular aswell ever 28 to 29 days so dont no whats goin on i have started takein vitamins this month to but it carnt be them xxxx


----------



## lisaf

Had a little fight with OH last night about TTC stuff. First, I wasn't and still am not yet 100% sure I've ovulated (its highly likely but things aren't looking normal yet for me so I'm hesitating until I have better data). He argued with me about how I got a positive OPK so that means I ovulated even if my temps don't rise. He then told me how my ovulation this time was better than the Clomid rounds because I only got a short surge of 3 days instead of a week-long surge (ummmm... I never got a week-long surge on Clomid.. that only happened was when I was having an anovulatory cycle.... which he proceeded to argue with me on and told me I was wrong! I threatened to go pull up my charts and show him how that wasn't true).

Then, he tells me how its so much better that I ovulated naturally... that its better than with medications and that he wasn't thrilled I went on the Clomid in the first place since it 'should' happen naturally. So of course I agree that its better to not need the drugs (since you get unlimited tries if you O naturally!! lol!) it doesn't mean its wrong to use them or need them. I'm not even 100% sure I have O'd this time ... and even if I did, I'm a little afraid its a residual effect of the Clomid and it will only last a cycle or two.... so it makes me feel like I'm some kind of failure if it turns out I didn't O this time or stop O'ing and need to go back on it.

He made me feel like I shouldn't have gone on it in the first place because he's now he thinks this is proof that I can do it on my own and didn't need 'that stuff'. I have no faith at all that I would have ovulated on my own if I had just waited.

To add insult to injury... he's a guy who pops a pill for any little ailment... but apparently its not ok for me to take Clomid when I wasn't ovulating! Hypocrite!!!!
GRRR ... am I just being hormonal here? He's truly been supportive through all of this and maybe I'm just taking what he said the wrong way... or maybe he was just shutting up, smiling and nodding before? Now the true thoughts/feelings come out? (in which case I give him some credit for supporting me in my choice)
I just feel like he hasn't understood any of what I've been going through!! I thought he was really understanding some of these basics but he can't even keep it straight that I had good OPKs on Clomid and that the week of positive OPKs was last December!

Oh, and he said that because this round was natural, he feels like this is our first 'real' time trying!! Makes me feel like he was just dismissing all that I've gone through on those 4 rounds of Clomid... like they didn't count or something...
ARGH... thanks for letting me vent!!


----------



## Britt11

Hey Lisa, I can definitely understand ur frustration but honestly its truly likely just the stress of TTC in general- I think its very hard on both partners and the relationship. I hope u guys get through this bump and get a bfp asap! :)
Thx for the advice, donor sperm wasn't even suggested at this point- that is usually only for men who have a zero sperm count, which DH has a high sperm count. Yes DH has made lifestyle changes but the FS said there isn't much to improve morphology, he said the treatment is IUI- so to conintue with that for a few cycles. We want our own biological child. I believe the program u are referring to for IVF is only available in the States, I'm in Canada and unfortunatetly u just have to pay for it- $10,000 for the first round I believe. Hopefully it doesn't come to that, but we would do it if necessary. :)
Fx'd for this IUI cycle, and next cycle I'm doing double IUI! :)
Hugs,


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww britt - sorry you are down...but at least you know what you are up against....I think this IUI is going to work for you. Bring resentful is a normal feeling. I think my DH must be a bit resentful of me because I am the problem. Think though that many women on here have gotten pg with dh issues. In fact I just read a success story in the LTTTC section. It is in the success story section. There is hope for sure! fxed for you hun!


Lisa- sorry fro the fight...seems we have all been ona roll here....all of us have been pissed off by our dh in this last week...are they getting together on another forum and saying...ok your turn, go and annoy the hell out of your OH and say and do inappropriate things!


----------



## lisaf

Britt - the program for 'shared risk' is not a U.S.-specific program... its something that the individual clinics offer. Not all clinics offer it and many of them have different restrictions etc. It may be a matter of calling around to ask... I just did a quick google search and there are definitely girls in Canada who say their clinics offer the program. However, you have to make sure it includes the meds too since apparently not all programs do include them and that can be another $2-3K
Here's hoping you don't have to go that route!!! FX'd!!!!!! 
I know having your own children is a strong biological urge. Its just that if you can't find the money for IVF, it might be the best way for you guys to have any children, you know? When options run out its something to consider.

TTC - we need to find that message board and shut it down! Lol! Then again, its not my turn next, so I should get a bit of a break!


----------



## Smile4me

Awww Britt hun I am sooo sorry :( my dh had low morph and motility and he just stopped taking Hot showers, he used MACA, and ate wheat germ four tablespoons a day.
I don't know if that will help hun but its worth a shot. I am soooo sorry sweetie but hey the IUI may help- You never know just keep trying to keep a positive attitude about it. I can certainly see where you are coming from sweetie, going through all the side effects of clomid and feeling like what is the point but as long as you as a couple work it out, that is all that matters. You are in my thoughts and prayers hun :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Britt my DH has low morph too (lowest count 6%) and we've gotten pregnant twice, so all is not lost. It only takes one of the little buggers! x


----------



## mrphyemma

I was shocked at how low my husband's morphology was (3%) but the FS said it was fine as his count was so high (360 million) I wasn't convinced but then he has given me 3 children already so maybe not a huge issue.

Britt I'm sure you are in good hands and you will get that BFP very soon :hugs:

Thanks for the advice Lisa, you are always a fountain of knowledge!! I'm sorry to hear of the tensions in your household. Hope everything is okay now :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

my hubby got told that his was ok, but didnt get told numbers, i think thy said his motility was 40% which he said was fine?
but i did ask fs and he said it was all ok xx


----------



## lisaf

Emma - thanks, things are fine now... we didn't discuss or resolve anything, but we both let it go... I think he's just going to keep his opinions to himself now, lol!


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, all. Missed ya this weekend. I'm feeling great. I went to the doctor's and got a +! So I guess it's official!


----------



## babyloulou

Britt- please don't give up hope of it happening for you both. My OH had low motility AND morphology! I then got my BFP on my 4th cycle (had never ovulated before so it was actually one of my four ONLY cycles). Honestly don't give up hope love xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

like we all say! it only takes the one,, get hubby to take vit c and zinc, i did and hubbys went up from 20% to 40% xx


----------



## babyloulou

Mine took Wellman, zinc, selenium and Apimist and his morph went from 7% to 13% xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

i think my hubby had low motitily xx


----------



## Wait & Hope

mrphyemma said:


> Thanks Isi, I'm glad someone has a good feeling for me. I am just permanently set to failure mode I think. It is maybe my way of protecting myself from disappointment but I just can't seem to feel optimistic about it anymore.
> 
> Thanks Tink, I am actually trying for my 4th child and it has shocked me to the core that after having 3 so easily that I am now struggling so. My youngest is nearly seven though so it is a good while since I was last pregnant.
> 
> Been to the dr's. No results. She doesn't routinely receive my results from the FS so she said she would look into it but she has given me the forms to go get Cd21 and Cd24 tests done for this cycle. So I will definitely be able to find out if I ovulate this cycle.
> 
> I am having some pretty strong twinges in the left today :( That is my blocked side and Murphy's law is the one I always have ovulation pain in. Please God let my right side churn an egg out[-o&lt;
> 
> The doctor depressed me a little too. Its nothing I didn't already know but she turned to me and said "You are aware that after the clomid there is nothing else available for you aren't you". To hear it put so bluntly was not nice :(

Emma - sorry to hear your doctor was so blunt. So much of what you put in your post rings true with me too, protecting myself from disappointment by setting myself up for failure and the shock at becoming infertile (just WHEN did it happen?) considering I conceived my first child after 3 months and the second the 1st month of trying. My youngest is 7 & the gap is getting bigger all the time. A part of our life has been in limbo since June 2006, and now I'm wondering how long we can go on for. The ACU in B'ham said they would recommend we could go on to try IUI for 3 attempts (obv. we would have to fund this, approx £600 a go) & after that it's the IVF route (£thousands) - thing is, feels wrong to us to have assisted conception when we've done it before twice on our own! Plus, the money could be better spent on the children we ALREADY have - so Clomid is probably our last aid to getting baby #3.

Sorry, should've updated first - I'm CD28 & 14DPO today and did an internet cheapie 10m1U test this morning but got a :bfn: The witch still hasn't appeared and I haven't had any spotting yet (which I usually do a day or two before AF) but I am very crampy & feels like AF is coming - plus temp dropped to coverline today, so I'm not optimistic at all, esp with test being negative :cry: We have now officially reached 4 years of trying & not even the slightest whiff of a BFP ](*,) it's just rubbish...


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Definitely star shaped, Emma :hugs: 

I'm so sorry Britt! But the other ladies are right. It only takes just the one. I'm sure with the right meds/vitamins/lifestyle changes your DH will be just fine! That :bfp: is yours hun!

Good luck Tink! Hope it all goes well tomorrow. 

Lisaf, men can be difficult sometimes! My DH totally looks down on all my meds and had a good laugh when I got him Wellman meds. I was might angry because they don't sell them here and I had to pull all stops to get them from the UK. And all for nothing! And when I overstimulated in March, he had a field day with the "I told you so". But bless, ignorant as they may be, their hearts are in the right place!

Caz, you're not testing till Wednesday? You're teasing us now, lol! Rooting for ya girl!


----------



## mrphyemma

Wait and hope, I really hope AF doesn't show for you honey. I'm intrigued about the IUI but at 600 it is still not cheap considering the success rate. I'm not sure IUI would be of benefit to us anyway as it is my lack of ovulation that is the problem. We could start saving for IVF but like you say it takes money away from the children we already have and I will probably be on a zimmer frame by then anyway. Realistically I have to prepare myself to accept that after the clomid we have to let the dream go.


----------



## mrphyemma

I agree....Caz is teasing us with this testing palaver :)


----------



## keepsmiling

dnt give up hope emma there is so much that can be done now days xx


----------



## caz & bob

i am sick of doing them hun i would off done one again in the morning but haven got any girls sorry for the teasing don't mean it xxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

oh hun, you just need to do the right one, the early detection kind :) I feel it sweetie!!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh caz! plz test asap, wen u retesting??
iv just thought i havent took folic acid at all this cycle, do u think i shud take it again??
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah get straight back on it KS! x


----------



## sarlar

lisa- definately cycle buddy!! sorry to hear about the fight...honestly they seriously have no clue about womens cycles or whats going on in our bodies. mine oh is pretty much clueless and often doesnt understand why we have to have scheduled bd or why i feel crappy-even when i try and explain. glad to hear you were both able to let it go....

so i have gotten smileys again today on my opks....hmmm....so maybe i havent ovulated yet?


----------



## lisaf

sarlar - do you chart your BBT?


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hi All,

I just got my prescription for Clomid today. I'm on CD 5 so...can't start taking until next cycle along with our first cycle of IUI. I feel like after 2.5 years of trying we actually are on our way! I'm thrilled. Anybody know what the percentage is for concieving multiples on Clomid?


----------



## lisaf

I've heard it only adds 1-2% to what the average is for the general population concieving naturally... the higher the dose of Clomid, the higher the risk for multiples which is one reason they start you out usually at 50mg.


----------



## Britt11

Mamamirfy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got my prescription for Clomid today. I'm on CD 5 so...can't start taking until next cycle along with our first cycle of IUI. I feel like after 2.5 years of trying we actually are on our way! I'm thrilled. Anybody know what the percentage is for concieving multiples on Clomid?

Hello and welcome, our FS said it increases to about a 9%-10% chance in having twins and only a 1% chance in having triplets (very rare)
good luck hon
I am doing Clomid with IUI as well- did it last cycle and BFN, so trying again this cycle with a increased Clomid does. Does your OH have sperm issues at all? Mine does and our FS said IUI will definitely help :hugs:
best,


----------



## todteach

5 dpo today. Have to stay away from the hpts for a few more days :blush: I have a problem:haha:, but haven't used one yet this cycle. So that's good right?!?!? I'll start checking on.......Sunday? Hold me to it girls:Sunday.


----------



## sarlar

lisa- no i have not done bbt's because i work 12 hour night shifts (am a nurse) three days a week so i never have a routine or normal sleep schedule. i tried for a bit but they were all over the place:( do you have a bbt chart to stalk?? have super bad cramps again today...this is the third day. feel very tired and crabby, bloated, back pain, lotsa ewcm lotiony cm!!! also, crabby at dh today. he didnt get home from work till 5 and i had to leave at 6 for work because he decided today would be a good day to stop for happy hour...uh seriously?? got so frustrated and was not able to bd so now i am worried we will miss it:( we bd'd last evening and we had a talk before i went to work tonight and promised to bd when i get home from work in the am so i dont know.... i am also out of the smily face opks. i have some of the line ones but i think they expire in a month and they are like two months old. any thoughts on using them???


----------



## sarlar

tod-hope the next week flies. be strong, we are rooting for ya! :bodyb:


----------



## lisaf

sarlar - click on my purple bar in my siggy to stalk my chart! :) 
As long as the smileys aren't expired yet they should be fine.
That really stinks that your shifts keep you from temping... its honestly my favorite tool for TTC.. even more than those OPKs


----------



## lisaf

hey winston! When do you get your bloodwork results? I'm still hoping you O'd CD17


----------



## sarlar

lisa- chart is looking good! ill keep an eye on it. 

OK i am in SO much pain today-can barely stand up. should i be worried about overstim?? i am not getting follie checks only cd 21 bloods. i figured o'ing would hurt but holy crap! yesterday and today have been awful. any thoughts?


----------



## DragonMummy

Hmm, I had bad pain my first month on clomid - I felt like I was getting knifed!


Am very pre-mental today. Tired, crampy, irritable.... still no actual AF but hopefully she won't be long....


----------



## sarlar

dragon mummy- when did you take your last provera?


----------



## MrsChambers

Well here I am again after taking Provera in April and not getting a full bleed - I have taken Provera again (last pill was Sunday) and am in limbo waiting just so I can start my 1st month of Clomid. If this doesn't start Clomid then i will have to wait until August as consultant told me to take Metformin for 12 weeks and if no AF after then will have to take Provera again. I had an extra lot of Provera he forgot he had prescribed so I ahve just taken that in the hope it might make AF appear. Apart from not being able to be around anyone without shouting taking things the wrong way and crying over nothin at the weekend I havent got much else going on. I am getting so frustrated now.


----------



## mrphyemma

Can we all start chanting for the witch to arrive for Dragonmummy and MrsChambers please? Maybe if its a group effort it may work!........ BRING ON THE:witch: BRING ON THE :witch: BRING ON THE :witch: BRING ON THE :witch:BRING ON THE :witch:..........................


----------



## DragonMummy

Last provera was last tuesday. Last time I took it I came on exactly a week later so fingers crossed!


----------



## keepsmiling

come on :witch: xx


----------



## tink28

hi ladies

am back from BD lol 

hoping my timing is ok... i may do another opk today, i know theres no point as thats my chance for the month now but am interested to see if it still picks up a surge.

i so want to believe im ovulating or about to but its so hard when its not happened before. i used to get positive opks even when i wasnt so as much as i want to trust that its hard.

im actually scared to carry on temping now incase i dont see a rise :(

may sound like im being silly but i just feel this is too good to be true after 5 yrs


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'm with you, Em!! Bring on the :witch:!!! Bring on the :witch:!!! Bring on the :witch:!!! :)
Don't worry, DM and Mrs Chambers!! Any minute now :winkwink:

I have everything crossed for you, Tink :thumbup:

As for me, just got back from my Doctor's. Well....he says we can't make the decision of clomid and/or injectables now, until my ultrasound when AF comes. He wants to make sure I haven't developed any cycts (standard procedure). We agreed that if we do go the injectables route, it will be a lower dose (to avoid the March overstimulation debacle!)


----------



## DragonMummy

keep temping - if you don't ov you need to know about it and if you do - that first temp rise is something pretty special! I ov'd on my first go on clomid and had a textbook chart - i felt very proud!


----------



## sarlar

On to the TWW. Had a negative opk today and with the pain i had last night i am pretty sure i ov'd yesterday/last night! Feeling better today! still loads of lotion cm and bloating but at least the cramps are easing up!!


----------



## MrsChambers

Thanks girls, I just feel so useless. I hardly ever post in here or anywhere come to think of it cos I don't feel like I really belong anywhere as I am not taking Clomid but just sitting in limbo.


----------



## keepsmiling

im not on clomid either hun but i stil post here cos im hopin to be aon clomid in august

iv got a quick question,, i was told by fs in may that iv got to have a bmi of 29 to start on clomid and im to ring up for an appoinement when i have lost the weight,, iv got 8 lb to go,, iv lost 11lb so far!
do u think i shud ring up and get an appoimnet cos i dnt no how long il have to wait,
i was thinkin of askin for an appoimentm in the middle of july so i can strt on clomid in august?
xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Isi I hope the scan shows no cysts and you can get on with the injectables! What happened when you overstimulated if you don't mind me asking?

Tink I know how you feel but I would keep temping just to be in the know.

Sarlar it sounds very much like you ovulated yesterday! I have everything crossed for you!!

MrsChambers I felt like I didn't belong anywhere at first but I now feel right at home here in clomid club. Everyone is so lovely so stick around and get to know us. You will soon be a fully paid up member :) x


----------



## mrphyemma

Kelly it depends on how confident you are that you will lose the remaining weight in the time until your appointment.


----------



## keepsmiling

well if its 2nd week in july iv got 5 weeks, i an very cnfident i can do it xx


----------



## keepsmiling

well iv just rang up and there sending me an appoiment out for middle-end of july!! woohoo,, xx so iv got between 5-7 weeks to lose 8lb, or more! yay xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Go for it then :)


----------



## MrsChambers

Keepsmiling I think the doctor would probably be quite lenient even if you are a couple of pounds off being exactly a BMI of 29. You will be able to show him how hard you have worked to get the weight off so good on you. I would ring up and try get an appointment after all you dont know how long you may have to wait for an appointment anyway.


----------



## keepsmiling

iv rang up and asked 4 an appomtnent for the middle-end of july so i can hopefuuly start in august,, cos im on hol beginisn of september, so wud rather not take it while away!
holiday baby i think lol xx


----------



## DragonMummy

KS have you had all the tests etc?


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies!

Well I had an unusual high temp this morning but I think it was due to suffering from allergies all night last night. I didnt take anything in the off chance that I might be pg but I doubt it. Anyway, I soooo busy today but wanted to check in and make sure my clomid ladies were doing well.

Sarlar sounds like you oved

dm and mrs chambers - I am doing a af waltz for you

Em - hows life treatin ya?

caz - how are you hun...any af? I hope not!

Britt - how are you today?

Ok I am off as I have a lots o stuff to do today!


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh i think so?? nt sure?
wot do i need to have

iv had sooo mny blood tests. for hormiones and fh? is it? well there all normal iv had cd 21 tests dun even tho they r absolutely useless, iv had all my swabs done, and hubby has had 4 sa done iv also has a hsg? is that them all?
xx


----------



## MrsChambers

That sounds about everything we had done first KS.


----------



## tink28

thanks ladies

i did another opk just now and have another smiley face- would it still be detecting the surge even if i actually O today?
xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning lovely ladies!!!

CAZ- What's the verdict hun? Did you do a test??????


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls couldn't get on for so reason :af: got me well i have one more round off clomid left then back to fs if next month doesn't work xxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww caz sorry about af.....I really thought you got it this cycle....fxed for you next cycle.


----------



## Smile4me

Awww hun I'm so sorry :( Are you geared up with your preseed, 100mg, grapefruit juice and green tea hun? It's not a matter of it sweetie, its a matter of when!!!

Sending lots of :dust: to all!!!


----------



## tink28

Sorry to hear about af caz xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

sorry to heaf :af: got u caz,, but im hopeful for u for next cycle xxx


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun im going to use concieve plus this month and have sex ever other got me graspfruit jucie and me decaff green tea i have a glass of each every day hun i started vitamins to this month aswell just see what next month brings i think we had sex to much this month xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

is ther such a thing as too much sex?? lolx x


----------



## caz & bob

well haha dont no hun they say you should do it ever other and i did that last month and got the bfp so i think i works xxxx


----------



## Britt11

caz & bob said:


> hiya girls couldn't get on for so reason :af: got me well i have one more round off clomid left then back to fs if next month doesn't work xxxxxx

Caz, :hugs: next cycle hon

Hope all you lovely ladies are well, i have to head to some work meetings, so talk to you later
:kiss:


----------



## keepsmiling

we bd vry ova til til we get pos opk n then we do it 4 days in a row lol!! il let u no if it works haha xx
i posted on the opther page bout all the tests iv had cos im hopin 4 clomid in july? do u think iv ad em all, or wil i need ay more?
x


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Britt hun so happy to see you :)

keepsmiling- We did the every other night from day 8 and then three nights in a row after the positive OPK according to the ems plan and it worked so I think DH's soldiers need to gear up between each night :)


----------



## caz & bob

you can have up to 6 month of clomid but no more i think i have this month left if nothing happens hopefully it will then i have to go back and see my fs to see what he going to do with us next xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Caz I'm so sorry AF showed, I really didn't expect that :hugs: Best of luck for this cycle xx

Tink it sounds like you may be ovulating today. Do you have any cramping?

Kelly it sounds as though you have had most of the tests. Did you have an ultrasound scan?

TTC I'm fine thanks, just drumming my fingers waiting for ovulation day. I'm usually around Cd17 so still a way to go :wacko:


----------



## keepsmiling

well we stared on cd 15 every other nite, but im getin good llines now so i think pos opk wnt be to far away! and then we dtd for 4 nites after? if work permits!
wot tests did u all have to have b4 given clomid?
iv had lots of blood tests to check hormones along with other things i think they checked my fs levels?
iv had 3 lots of cd21 tests,, a waste of time that was tho,,
hubby has had 3 or 4 sa done,,
iv had swabs and clamidia screening done
iv also had hsg dun?
xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

oh yuh emma, forgot that, i had one agess ago to diagnose pcos and another one dun in may which showed tiny cycst x


----------



## babyloulou

I only had a hsg, a scan for PCO. And OH had a couple of SA's done! That wwas it x


----------



## keepsmiling

well fs did say that if i got down to a bmi of 29,, so according to nhs website i need to lose another 8lb i can have it,, i dnt hink he can refuse me it when iv done what he says!1 lol xx


----------



## Smile4me

DH only had SA done and I had the pevlic ultrasound as I had previously concieved she didn't think it was me with any issues....


----------



## babyloulou

Speaking of SAs we've just had OHs third SA and it's terrible!! His motility has gone up but his morphology has dropped back down to 7% and his count has halved!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

loulou when should i start taking the med hun i have just read up on green tea an it causes birth defects in early pregnancy i am not drinking it again xxxxx


----------



## tink28

hi emma- i think i do have some cramping but im not sure if its my imagination as im sure ive felt this before when i havent been O'ing.
would my opk still be positive on the actual day of ovulation? so worried ive screwed my timing up! has anyone else had a positive opk on O day?
i havent really had any obvious signs of O so am worried but then i dont even know what it feels like so hard to judge.
i hope O day comes round quick for u emma!

keepsmiling- i just had 3 months 21 day bloods taken before getting prescribed clomid xxx


----------



## caz & bob

we just when my local hospital she done blood and them the ho sperm test ever think was fine i have one tube so they give me 2 month of clomid and m/c 1 month then 2nd month bfn so she sent us on to a private fs at the womans hospital and he just looked at awer history and give me a dye test and they said that my tube was blocked so he give me a lap and my tube was fine and everthink else it wasn't blocked then we whent back and he give us 6 month of clomid to see if it works if not we have to go back to see what is next xxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

argh Caz so sorry AF got you - thats rubbish.

KS my FS gave me clomid even though my BMI was 32.


----------



## babyloulou

Medicine should be started about 5 days before you think you might ov- then carry on until at least a day after ov is confirmed x


----------



## keepsmiling

wel i doubt my fs wil want to do 3 months of day21 bloods as he said himself they wer useless on me cos of my crazy cycles,,
my bmi was just under 32 when i went to fs dragon mummy and he outright refused!! i even said that ion here there was ladies of rather high bmis had it and he just refused!!!
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

hmm... maybe cos youre quite young - i know theres a few girls on here about your age who haven't even been given tests due to their age!


----------



## DragonMummy

blimey Lou - 7 weeks already???


----------



## keepsmiling

well he didnt even mention my age xhe just said when i lose the weight he wil give me clomid,, and il be 21 by then lol xx


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> Medicine should be started about 5 days before you think you might ov- then carry on until at least a day after ov is confirmed x

ok hunnie ty xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, so sorry Caz :cry:. But I do love your PMA....and you definitely have a game plan this cycle...so I'll be here rooting for ya! I'll be a week behind you in the 2ww...so good luck to us this cycle :thumbup:

Thanks Em. In March, I was on a combination of 100mg clomid + HMG injectibles....and I produced a good number of follicles...BUT it proved to be a bit too much. I was in pain from HELLLLLL for a couple of days. Lower back and left leg felt like they were on fire. I kept my DH up on a number of nights, massaging me and using a hot water bottle. I was in so much trauma and had so many pain meds and shots that it was (almost) no wonder I got a :bfn:. This month on clomid, it's been a walk in the park compared to the last time :haha:. My doctor says it was probably too high to start with, and we'll make the decision to do either/or....or if both, then a much lower dose.

Mrs Chambers, please stay. With me dancing musical chairs between clomid and injectibles, I almost feel like an imposter myself :haha:. But these girls have got me hooked, I tell ya. Stuck on me like glue! I love them :friends:

DM, forgot to ask how your Son is doing now. Hope much better.


----------



## Wait & Hope

As expected, the :witch: got me this morning :cry:
Sorry it got you too Caz xxx

Here goes cycle 2 of clomid..... have told DH to prepare himself for me being :wacko: over the next week if this month is anything like the last one. Bless him though, he did say he's going to do his best to make sure nothing sets me off and promised to bite his tongue if I turn into :devil: wife


----------



## caz & bob

aw we can be cyclebuddies hey hun xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, sorry Wait&Hope. Good luck this cycle!


----------



## tink28

wait&hope sorry to hear that and good luck for your next cycle xx


----------



## Wait & Hope

caz & bob said:


> aw we can be cyclebuddies hey hun xxxx

ok then, 'cyclebuddy' :hugs: here's to a March 2011 :baby: 
which days do u take clomid? mine are prescribed days 2-6


----------



## winston83

evening ladies just caught up with whats what caz sorry she got was sure it was gna b ur mnth fx 4 nxt cycle
i just got back from fs she confirmed that for the 1st time in 3.5 years i have ovulated we are going for cd17 so that puts me at 8dpo my 21 day progesterone level was 188.5 compared to 3.9 last cycle so am really happy


----------



## caz & bob

Wait & Hope said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> aw we can be cyclebuddies hey hun xxxx
> 
> ok then, 'cyclebuddy' :hugs: here's to a March 2011 :baby:
> which days do u take clomid? mine are prescribed days 2-6Click to expand...

mine are to hunnie xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wait & Hope

That's great news, winston83 :dust:


----------



## caz & bob

:yipee: winston thats great :dust: xxxxx :baby: xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

il start mine tomorrow night wait&hope when do you take yours hun xxxx


----------



## Wait & Hope

took mine at lunchtime last month. does it matter when u take them?


----------



## winston83

i just couldnt belive it she gna c me again in 3 mnths and she gave me another 3 mnths of clomid at the same dose as this cycle but im goin to have tracking done on the next 2 cycles if i get to them lol just to keep an eye on overstimulating with the high dose


----------



## lisaf

winston- I just KNEW it !!!! Yay!!!!! I had the same thing with OPKs on my first Clomid cycle... it was the brand.. just wasn't the right fit for me (I even saved one of those sticks and used it later on with the same pee from my super super dark positive IC OPK... it STILL didn't turn even the same shade as the control line) I O'd CD17 that first cycle too.

caz- sorry to hear AF showed... at least you know its possible and we all have every hope for you on your next cycle!

sarlar - well... my body is just teasing me still... I went up .01F today from yesterday's... still super paranoid that everything is not quite right .. either no O or super low progesterone again. Argh!! On the plus side.. if I did O, I'll be entering the home stretch of the 2ww before I know it! This is my first non-Clomid cycle though so maybe this is what is normal for me? Makes me paranoid that even if I did O, that it was just a leftover stimulation from clomid.. hence the crappy temps. Grr!


----------



## DragonMummy

Winston thats an astonishing level! Mine was 43 with a bfp! Fingers well and truly crossed....


I just got my psychic reading back, she was surprisingly accurate on everything she said about me - not in a vague, could relate to anyone kind of way either (it's in my journal if you want a squiz). She says bfp in July (yay) and it may be twins, a boy and a girl, failing that a boy closely followed by a girl.

Let's hope she's right, eh?!


----------



## lisaf

So I've noticed that the psychic readings often predict twins... do you guys think that maybe thats because they sense you are on clomid and therefore more likely to have twins? Or do you think its one of those things where you have 2 eggs fertilize/implant but lose one so early you don't know it even happened?

At the rate twins get predicted in this group I think those statistics people will have to adjust all the numbers ;)


----------



## tink28

i just got a psychic reading back, have been told boy in october due date next july... im a massive believer in all this but im feeling sceptical about this one cos ive been told in readings for years that i will have a girl! im having another reading done so will be interesting to see if the two tally up lol xxx


----------



## winston83

dm just had a read of ur thingy ma bobby looks pretty good not just a lot of speculation that could apply to everyone fx xx


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah that's what I though! It's probably bollocks (can't see DH consenting to 5 children! :rofl:) but a bit of hope never killed anyone, eh? x


----------



## DragonMummy

Although from the minute I got the clomid I have always had a feeling about cycle #3 - and a bfp in July would be about right..... I think that's why I haven't dismissed it completely.


----------



## winston83

lets see what happens and if it comes true u can pimp her out to everyone lol


----------



## winston83

rite am off to watch tele nite my chicky d's xx


----------



## caz & bob

bye hun xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

which reading did u get?? hw much was it?
xx


----------



## Smile4me

Keepsmiling I got mine from cheri22 and she was accurate on the month, just have to wait and see for the gender FX'd!


----------



## keepsmiling

how much was it??
xxx


----------



## Smile4me

oh sorry mine was $10.00


----------



## DragonMummy

Mine was from Sandra Gibbs. I didn't rate Jenny Renny, just seemed like a copy and paste job. Sandra was £3. You have to send her a photo though.


----------



## yomo

DragonMummy said:


> Mine was from Sandra Gibbs. I didn't rate Jenny Renny, just seemed like a copy and paste job. Sandra was £3. You have to send her a photo though.

Where abouts do you go to have the reading done? Have you got a web address? xx


----------



## Smile4me

www.cheri22.com
you can pay by paypal and I think she is pretty accurate... I was skeptical at first but then she said send a full body picture so she can get an accurate reading... like I said, I did research from others who have had their readings and she seems to be pretty good.


----------



## lisaf

Smile4me said:


> www.cheri22.com
> you can pay by paypal and I think she is pretty accurate... I was skeptical at first but then she said send a full body picture so she can get an accurate reading... like I said, I did research from others who have had their readings and she seems to be pretty good.

Hehe, I think I've banned all full-body pictures.. not sure I have any!! :haha::haha:


----------



## Smile4me

lisaf said:


> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> www.cheri22.com
> you can pay by paypal and I think she is pretty accurate... I was skeptical at first but then she said send a full body picture so she can get an accurate reading... like I said, I did research from others who have had their readings and she seems to be pretty good.
> 
> Hehe, I think I've banned all full-body pictures.. not sure I have any!! :haha::haha:Click to expand...

You are so silly!!!! love your avy... how recent did you get married?


----------



## lisaf

April of 2009... thanks! I love all my wedding pictures... my photographer was instructed to make me look as thin as humanly possible. Let me tell you that veil came in handy for hiding the 2nd chin as well as flabby arms!.. wish I could wear one all the time!


----------



## keepsmiling

iv just had peek at ur weding piks!! omg! u look stunning x


----------



## lisaf

TY! :D The one area I refused to cut the budget on was photography. Paid through the nose but it was worth every penny (and I own the 'negatives').


----------



## DragonMummy

I can't remember Sandra's web address but there is a psychic readings thread somewhere - i got it on there.

OK even weirder, while I was typing this, she emailed me :rofl:


Anyway I just told my mate, who is a wise old bird, about the reading. And she said "ah that explains why i can never get a decent reading for the gender of your offspring when i look at you"


ok WTF - there's a talent I never knew she had....


----------



## DragonMummy

@Lisa - we were tight budget all the way - photographer was the forensics photographer from work :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

I cut costs in other areas... my dress was super cheap (custom ordered direct from China for $230)


----------



## DragonMummy

same here!


----------



## keepsmiling

dm do u have fb 
mine was suposed to be 1600 but i got it for 525! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

bar-jin KS!

Yep am on FB - my name is Lindsay Judge x


----------



## Smile4me

My dress was 500 from Davids Bridal but I got my daughter the same one to match off of craigslist for 30.... Oh I was sooo happy!!


----------



## MrsChambers

Lisa you do look fab on your avator. I love wedding talk and looking at pics. 
Keepsmiling you got a fab deal on your dress mine cost a small fortune but i never looked at another while I was planning my wedding or since that I fell in love with like mine.


----------



## lisaf

couldn't find you Lindsay.. whats your pic like?
I'm assuming you're not the Lindsay Judge who has 27 siblings listed!!!


----------



## lisaf

MrsChambers... I loved planning my wedding. I obsessed over almost every detail. I spent a week scouring the internet for the perfect cake topper (only to have DH decide he had an opinion on that and had to start my search all over again).


----------



## MrsChambers

Tell me about it everything had to be perfect. I was in my element every night looking for something else to add that finishing touch. Isn't it funny what the men do have opinions on. It's one thing in my life I am really proud of achieving such a perfect day.


----------



## lisaf

me too... and shortly after the wedding, I decided to apply the same kind of thoroughness to learning all about baby stuff... what products to avoid, what the best cribs are etc... It was all intended to get all that other stuff out of the way so I wouldn't be overwhelmed trying to navigate the world of breast pumps while exhuasted from pregnancy etc.. Oh well.. best laid plans, right? :)


----------



## MrsChambers

Yep I did that too. Oh well least we should be prepared when we get our BFP's x


----------



## lisaf

:) I'm wishing I could turn all the TTC knowledge into something to make money from. I've learned so much and want to share (and heck, a little money would be a huge help with all my testing costs)!


----------



## DragonMummy

I have a wedding pic on my profile page. By my forensic man. :rofl:


----------



## MrsChambers

Mine is one of my wedding pics too. i cant find another pic i look half decent on apart from my wedding pics.


----------



## DragonMummy

@Lisa - my profile pic is me in a birght blue top with Harry in a white tshirt x


----------



## lisaf

thought that was you! Wasn't sure though!


----------



## DragonMummy

gotcha ;)


----------



## DragonMummy

and your wedding pics really ARE incredible....


----------



## lisaf

I spent a fortune on them, so they'd better be! ;) Thanks though... I wish I had put more of them up on FB but I got lazy and was new to the site at the time.


----------



## tink28

DM im glad u said that about Jenny Renny cos something just didnt feel right about the reading i had from her.
im having what i think are ovulation pains- well something weird is going on and it seems to be on my left side anyway lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi gals. I would love to go back and read all this but, Phew there are lots of pages.

My mw has given me one prescription for clomid. I was trying the all natural method, but I am tired. 9 months trying with 4 cycles is a little to slow for me. Also had two losses along the way..Anyways.. Can you tell me more about how clomid is working for you. Trying to convince my DH this is the only way. I am tired of abmormal cycles.

My cycles are obviously long and I am not sure whats going on with the eggs.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Lisaf and Mrs. Chambers.....I am also a SUCKER for wedding talk!!! I obsessed over every little detail for my weddings (native African & Church) and became a mini expert. I even fired my wedding planner 3 weeks to the day and took over everything myself. How's that for obsessive :haha:. Now, almost 2 years after, ALL my friends...and their friends...still call me for wedding advice. I need to start charging ei? :winkwink:

If it's okay, Lisaf, I'd love to see your pictures as well. Will send you a PM.

Emma hun, how's it going today? The days are positively crawling, aren't they?!!! You're waiting for o, and I'm waiting for AF. I wish it would just come already :)

Welcome Shaerichelle!!! :hi:

Tink, just relax and enjoy your 2ww. I don't think you have anything to worry about. I'm cheering you on :dance:

Ttc, Britt, Smile, Onelil.....everyone. Hope you're all doing great!


----------



## tink28

thank u buttercup- i know im just over worrying cos feel this cycle was my 1st chance to O like ever!

ive not had any real temp rise so far, today was higher than previous few days but have had a couple of higher temps than this already this cycle so will have to just wait and see now. hoping i might be a slow riser? i actually dread taking my temp cos im so used to not seeing any rise, its a horrible feeling

hope everyone is good today, anyone have anything new to report? hope those waiting for AF and to O dont have much longer to wait!

Tink xxx


----------



## oxo

Hello all,
I have been reading your posts for a week or two now and think it's time I introduce myself. I've been married nearly 2 years and been TTC for over a year. 
I'm currently on my 3rd round of clomid, 50mg days 2-6 and have my fingers crossed that this cycle is the one (on cd10 i think). It's a comfort to know I'm not alone and that the majority of us will get there in the end - there are many positive stories out there! 
Bye for now.


----------



## MrsChambers

Ha ha Buttercup - may be a tad obsessive but I bet you felt better for it. I managed to sack a bridesmaid in the run up to my wedding! 

Welcome faym will be keeping my fingers crossed this cycle is the one for you. x


----------



## tink28

welcome faym fingers Xd for this cycle xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls in a bit of pain today my stomach is paining and i am very heavy how is every one today hi to all the new one xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Morning ladies,

Started the SMEP last night, maybe a bit early for me as I usually O around Cd17 but thought we better get started to make sure we cover all bases. I used a soft cup for the first time and I have to say they are fabulous!! No leakage whatsoever, no wet patch in the bed and I could even get up to go to the loo without losing any soldiers. Sorry if I'm a bit graphic :blush:

Isi, time does seem like it is going very slowly this week. Bring on your AF and my egg! :)

Welcome to the new ladies shaerichelle and faym. I wish you the best of luck on your first and third clomid cycles respectively :hugs:

How is everyone else today?? xx


----------



## Annie18

Hi everyone,

I wondered whether i could join the clomid club, as it seems such a great place to get and give support. I am on my first round of clomid CD 26, and have just got my day 21 bloods back and they 0.7. Feel so gutted, convinced myself that i had ovulated. so it got me looking on the internet and i found this site, and read back through all you have been through together and decided to join. They are talking of increasing my dose to 100mg. I was wondering whether you ladies did temps, i did OPK last month but they did not seem helpful. Any advice or tips to help the OV dept would be very appreciated. Thanks x


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Annie18 and Welcome to the clomid club!
I'm sorry to hear the 50mg didn't work for you. I don't think it worked for me either so I naughtily increased myself to 100mg as I don't see the FS for another six weeks. I hope the 100mg does the trick for you! I would recommend taking your temps next cycle and using the fertility friend website to chart them. xx


----------



## MrsChambers

hi Annie, Welcome to the club. I am afraid I cant give you any tips at the moment as still waiting for AF to come so I might have a normal cycle but the girls all have fab advice as Emma has already sxaid x


----------



## caz & bob

hi anne i would temp if i were you hun the day you start your :af: and count 14day and that is when you should ovulate hun and good luck with the first round you can also drink grapefruit juice and drink redbush tea and use preseed or concieve plus lubricants to help to hope yo get your :bfp: with the first round most people do xxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Caz- where did you read about green tea being a bad thing? I've only ever heard good things! Some people say the same thing about Robutussin too- that's why it's important to only take it until ov xx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning Emma - Yay!!!! You are off to a Great start hun

Caz- Sorry you have pain hun - darn clomid!

Mrs. Chambers - How are you?

Welcome Annie - Good to see you on such a supportive thread :)
I didn't chart my temps but I did take the suggestions of these ladies and I got my BFP I used preseed this last month each night with a full syringe. From AF to ovulation I drank green tea and grapefruit juice and robitussin plus of course prenatal vits.
DH ate wheat germ daily and started taking MACA.
What is your diagnosis hun?

Good morning to all the rest of you wonderful ladies


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> Caz- where did you read about green tea being a bad thing? I've only ever heard good things! Some people say the same thing about Robutussin too- that's why it's important to only take it until ov xx

il get the link now and copy it hun put it on this girl told me about it on one tuber site she read alot about it xxxx


----------



## MrsChambers

Morning Smile how are you?

I am not too bad thanks for asking. Still waiting for AF just praying it comes soon so i can get started.


----------



## Annie18

Thanks guys feel better already, just needed to get it all out of my head. All my friends are pregnant at the minute and conceived really easy so it's hard to talk to them, so thanks.

Caz and S4Me what does grapefruit juice and redbush tea do? Taking pregnacare conections tablets.

Anyway good luck to you all, just waiitng for the AF to show up so can start cycle 2. Think need to get on FF so can learn how to chart! xx


----------



## Annie18

S4ME my diagnosis is PCOS, was put on metformin to see if that helped regulate my cycle which didn't work, then put on Clomid. Cycles normally 40ish days so not sure how long will have to wait for AF x


----------



## caz & bob

it just help because they both help cm that's what you need and full of vitamin c to loulou here is the read on it xxx Some doctors are concerned that green tea may affect the body's folic acid (also called folate) levels. Folic acid is an important nutrient during pregnancy. One study linked neural tube defects in babies, such as spina bifida, to women drinking a large amount of green tea at around the time of conception. Spina bifida is a serious condition, which occurs when the tube around the central nervous system - the neural tube - fails to close completely. Neural tube defects such as spina bifida are usually associated with folic acid deficiency.


----------



## mrphyemma

It is hard to know what is best to do with conflicting advice isn't it? I keep getting people telling me not to use preseed/zestica/conceive plus because it kills some of the sperm. I can't decide whether to use my zestica now or not :wacko:


----------



## caz & bob

loulou here hun xxxxxxx Can Green Tea Really Help Me Get Pregnant?
If you are trying to conceive you may be surprised that supplementing with green tea could actually help you conceive! This is not a well studied method for improving conception, although several studies have been conducted that do show that green tea really could help in the quest for conception. 

This is quite confusing for many women who have heard that caffeine is not recommended for women who are trying to conceive. Green tea really does not have too much caffeine, especially when compared to coffee or black tea. Because of this if consumed in moderation it should be okay. Also, tannic acid is in green tea and studies have found this increases miscarriage risk when a large amount is consumed. Infertility has also been linked to caffeine and tannic acid, too. So, does green tea help with conception or not?

Some information states that women who consume lots of green tea when they are close to conception or during conception had a higher risk of having babies with neural tube defects. There are no definite conclusions for this, but it is something that should be considered. Generally, neural tube defects are considered for women with a folic acid deficiency, but there may be a role that green tea plays although it has not been determined as of yet. 

There are no definitive as to whether green tea will help or not. If you have been trying to conceive for some time with no results you may want to talk with your doctor to see what they recommend. It probably won&#8217;t hurt anything if you have a cup or two of tea a day, just don&#8217;t overdo it because there are known side effects of too much caffeine and tannic acid.


----------



## caz & bob

preseed is fine and concieve plus its just the others that aren't safe i have read a lot on the it say green tea is fine but it can cause miscarriages but it help to boost your fertility xxxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

There is conflicting advice about everything!! I have heard that before about Green tea- but it said a couple of cups a day would only give you the benefits- you'd have to drink a lot apparently for it to affect your folic acid levels- and as long as you are taking extra folic acid anyway like most of us are then that's OK. As for the caffeine thing you should only drink decaff green tea (and decaff other drinks too) when trying to conceive. Clipper do a decaff green tea.

There are plenty of sites saying all the lubes- preseed, conceive plus and zestica kill some of the sperm. After plenty of research the consensus seems to be that there is no point using it if you get decent CM as your own EWCM is much better (as the lubes do kill some sperm)- but if, like me, you never get any EWCM then it is helpful to use one of these lubes! I would never have got my BFP without Preseed- as I never had anything but hostile CM! xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

:kiss: here ye here ye Lou I didn't have any cm at all while on clomid however, the first month I used it per your advice I got my BFP after 15 months of trying... I contribute it to the combination of it all :) but i think tha did it!:flower:


----------



## caz & bob

i no i dont no what to believe i have decaff green tea and only have a cup a day i am still drinking it xxxx


----------



## Lilly10

Hi all 

Just wanting a bit of advice, sorry this might be long winded and confusing lol.

I got fed up of going to my GP for help and getting nowhere (one test from 4 years ago said i had pcos, but every test since then has said all my hormone levels are fine and i don't have pcos, confused? yeah me too lol) anyway i asked him to refer me to the hospital, maybe i'll finally get some help one way or another. The dr at the hospital was amazing and really helpful, he prescribed clomefine (clomid) to me and said i should only take 25mg from cd 2-6 for now and see how things go. 
Unfortunately i had to go back to my GP for the perscription, who was reluctant to give me it for some reason.
I collected the perscription, but was worried about taking them as my period hadn't arrived so me and my hubby decided to wait until i got my period before i started taking them. I have recently finished the 1st cycle but my GP hasn't suggested i have any scans/ultra sounds done, now i thought i would need at least one scan, do you think i should contact the hospital before the next cycle begins?

So sorry this is long, but any advice would be great.

Many thanks

Lilly xx


----------



## babyloulou

Well all I can say Caz is the only things I did different in my last cycle were to increase my green tea from one cup a day to three, cut out all caffeine and used LOADS of Preseed (with Softcups)!! The combination certainly worked for me! First ever BFP in nearly 6 years!!


----------



## babyloulou

Lilly are you in the UK or the US??? It makes a big difference. Most places in the UK now do not offer scans. A blood test to check you've ovulated at cd21 is about as much as you get most places!! There are still a few places in the UK that give scans- and think it's pretty much standard in the US xx


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> Well all I can say Caz is the only things I did different in my last cycle were to increase my green tea from one cup a day to three, cut out all caffeine and used LOADS of Preseed (with Softcups)!! The combination certainly worked for me! First ever BFP in nearly 6 years!!

aw hun well i think i will start drinkin 3 cups a day then to see xxxx


----------



## Britt11

Good morning girls...
how are you?? :)
Emma- sounds like you really have your bases covered. Interesting articles on the Green tea, thanks for sharing Caz- I drink caffineated green tea, I guess I should be switching to decaf?....I just love my caffiene in the morning though 
Welcome to all the new girls, this is a great thread
Shaerichelle, I have seen you on other threads and good luck with your first round of Clomid. We have had 2 ladies just get there BFPs last cycle with Clomid, one of them was their first time and the other her second roudn with increased dose. I think it can do wonders
Welcome to Faym and Annie as well!!

nothing exciting with me, just really busy at work this week and lovely insomnia from the 100mg of Clomid...agghh, I hate that side effect

should run lovely ladies
xx


----------



## Lilly10

Hi loulou

Im from the UK hun :) 

Thank you for your post, it has given me some reassurance, i think if i start to have unusual pain around the ovary area i will contact the hospital, otherwise ill just see how things go :) Im on cd 10 at the moment so fingers crossed lol


----------



## Mamamirfy

Britt11 said:


> Mamamirfy said:
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Hello and welcome, our FS said it increases to about a 9%-10% chance in having twins and only a 1% chance in having triplets (very rare)
> good luck hon
> I am doing Clomid with IUI as well- did it last cycle and BFN, so trying again this cycle with a increased Clomid does. Does your OH have sperm issues at all? Mine does and our FS said IUI will definitely help :hugs:
> best,Click to expand...

Yes - he does. Well, he did. But he he's getting them checked again this week. He used to be over weight and drink and have a bit more fun than normal but all that is over now. He's average weight and no drinking at all. So, we're hoping for a better result. They said his count wasn't great, but wasn't horrible, they said IUI will be a good bet for us. I sure hope so, they don't offer free IVF treatments in Canada :(


----------



## Britt11

Mamamirfy said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mamamirfy said:
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Hello and welcome, our FS said it increases to about a 9%-10% chance in having twins and only a 1% chance in having triplets (very rare)
> good luck hon
> I am doing Clomid with IUI as well- did it last cycle and BFN, so trying again this cycle with a increased Clomid does. Does your OH have sperm issues at all? Mine does and our FS said IUI will definitely help :hugs:
> best,Click to expand...
> 
> Yes - he does. Well, he did. But he he's getting them checked again this week. He used to be over weight and drink and have a bit more fun than normal but all that is over now. He's average weight and no drinking at all. So, we're hoping for a better result. They said his count wasn't great, but wasn't horrible, they said IUI will be a good bet for us. I sure hope so, they don't offer free IVF treatments in Canada :(Click to expand...

ahhh you're from White Rock- gorgeous place, I love it there
Yeah, they dont cover IUI in Canada but its really reasonable. Would the nearest place for you be Vancouver? It only cost us $255 per treatment (I thought it was $275 but its even cheaper). If your OH has a low count than IUI is definitely the way to go, mine has to do with morphology- not as easy as a fix but still very beneficial to get IUI
Look forward to hearing how things go
:hugs:


----------



## Wait & Hope

caz & bob said:


> hi girls in a bit of pain today my stomach is paining and i am very heavy how is every one today hi to all the new one xxxx

you're not alone caz, I'm feeling exactly the same today :hugs:

Hello to all the new ladies, and good luck xxx

Have taken the first tablet of my 2nd round of clomid today - think I might try the robitussun this month as EWCM is a bit infrequent. What benefit do u get from grapefruit juice (other than 1 of your 5-a-day!)? :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

wait&hope- it increases CM- so does decaff green tea. They both increase Cm and Robutussin makes it thinner and more sperm friendly xx


----------



## keepsmiling

omg!! iv had enuff of these stooopid opks! all they do is windin me up. last month i got negs n then got 2nd lines which gradually got darker
this month theyve all had 2nd lines since cd 13, yesterday it had a gr8 2line but iv just dun one and its gone faint again
im just wondering if its cos i had 2 cupos of tea and the wee wasnt very dark,, if i hold my wee for 2 -3 hours and do another one at 6-7 wil that be better? or shud i just wait til tomo xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz -sorry about af, would you thing about trying the soft cups? I had heard about the negative effects green tea could have so I only did drank the green tea until I oved. I figured all I really needed it for was cm anyway! HOpe you feel better soon hun!

Wait - sorry af gotcha hun....huge hug!

Winston - oh that is great news...isnt that number raelly high? Maybe you oved 2 eggys!!!!

DM - your reading is great news....i sent mine off to cheri but didnt pay for it so who knows when she will answer. I should go on and pay but havent made the time....Can you pm me sandras email address?

Lisa- chart looking wonderful hun!

Tink - I am not sure if I believe it in but I do feel that there is something to it...if that makes sense....I am afraid Cheri is going to come back and tell me that I wont get pg till 2014 or something like that....lol

isi - hope af gets ya soon so you can start on the next cycle.

KS - The OPK's are probably really sensitive so by you having something to drink it will dilute it. You have to make sure you dont drink or wee for at least 4 hours before you test.

loulou - I cant beleive how fast your first tri is going!

welcome to all the newbies!

AFM - temp is up but I looked at the fab chart I had last month and this is exactly where my temps were at 11 dpo last month so I am not to excited. I guess if anything it is good news my body is working properly! have a good day everyone!


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone... a lot to catch up on! lol!
Welcome to the newcomers.

Annie - I highly recommend charting temps. Because of that I figured out I wasn't ovulating on my own and when my first Clomid cycle had no clearly positive OPK, I still knew I'd O'd based on my temps. Its also clued me into the fact that I might have a progesterone deficiency (low temps and spotting prior to AF coming) that convinced me to insist on cd21 bloodwork (my doc was fine with me temping and using OPKs to confirm ovulation). My results have shown ovulation, but with lower than normal progesterone. The biggest benefit I feel is knowing when my period is due... if you don't ovulate, you know its not coming.. if you ovulate late, you know it will be a few days 'late' etc.

me- I'm getting upset at my temperatures. Yes, its looking like ovulation happened, but my temps are WAY lower than normal! :( My acupuncturist is going to order the 7dpo bloodtest for me so we can see the actual number... if its bad then I'm going to need to fork over the cash and see a specialist to get on progesterone supplements officially.


----------



## keepsmiling

i thought it was no wee for 2 hours? ill try one at about half 6 n that wil be 2 n half hours n c wot happens lol xx


----------



## tink28

keepsmiling -why dont u try digi opks? i know they're more expensive but they are so much easier, i had 5 days of negs then 2 smiley faces and now back to neg again

Annie- just to echo what others have said here def try temping, i actually hate it cos im so used to not seeing a rise due to annovulatory cycles but its really useful and does help confirm O and give u a better idea whats going on

ttcbaby- i know what u mean i definitely think theres truth in it but just didnt seem to connect with that reading when i looked at it. ive always felt i would have a girl, would be over the moon whatever but thats just my gut feeling! fingers xd for u for this cycle hope u get the bfp

lisaf- hope your number isnt too bad but at least if it is u can get help from your specialist

i have everything crossed for everyone!

oh btw with my opk being neg today do u think i ovulated today or yesterday (it was pos yesterday) whats more likely? hard to tell i know!

Tink

xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

keepsmiling said:


> omg!! iv had enuff of these stooopid opks! all they do is windin me up. last month i got negs n then got 2nd lines which gradually got darker
> this month theyve all had 2nd lines since cd 13, yesterday it had a gr8 2line but iv just dun one and its gone faint again
> im just wondering if its cos i had 2 cupos of tea and the wee wasnt very dark,, if i hold my wee for 2 -3 hours and do another one at 6-7 wil that be better? or shud i just wait til tomo xx

Just do it every other day from cd 8 ... look up the egg meets sperm plan hun :)


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh ihave dun just cnt work out y the 2nd line keeps goin from dark to relly faint? i think its pcos effecting it this mont, x


----------



## caz & bob

ttc i am to scared to use them hun i don no why people la ff at me i am still going to drink it dont care what they say carnt wait to use the med because clomid makes your thinners you lining and the med help it back to normal xxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

:dust: awwww to all of you :dust: and :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

well did another opk after 2 hors and got a 2nd line again,,, so im happier lol
stil not pos, but gettin a few niggling pains now xx


----------



## caz & bob

post us a pic hun xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

keepsmiling said:


> well did another opk after 2 hors and got a 2nd line again,,, so im happier lol
> stil not pos, but gettin a few niggling pains now xx

yay!!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:yipee::yipee: xxxx catch the egg xxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

link to psychic


----------



## caz & bob

i dont believe them me xxxxx


----------



## Annie18

Thanks for all your advice and been so welcoming, just bought basal thermometer, just need to figure out how to chart now and wait for AF so can start cycle 2.
Hi Lilly, nice to hear from you and not be the only new one.

Good luck to everyone who is still in this month, god to hear that clomid does work gives me some hope xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ok guys i need some CM advice.....I NEVER get EWCM when I ov. So I just checked my cm and it seems to have pieces that are clear and ewcm like but then the rest is lotiony...does that make sense. Those pieces that arel ike ewcm seem to stretch quite well...never seen it like that before. How do I record it on FF?


----------



## Annie18

ttc baby i am not sure how to define it, but was just looking on FF and they have a section on CM and charting the different types so that might help.


----------



## lisaf

Annie - FF is the best place to learn how to chart your temps! :) I love them!

TTC ... hmmm. I wonder if that is the same kind of CM I had last time.... it was mostly lotiony but I'd get these globs that were more like snot than EWCM (held its shape more than EWCM and was definitely blobs of it, not normal EW stuff)... I started a thread here on BnB about it and some women seem to get it (some say they only get it when pregnant). It made me very hopeful last cycle but it did stop the day after that weird/possible+ test so its possible it was related to pregnancy with me but I had a chemical.
I just noticed it happening again for me... only 5dpo though.


----------



## lisaf

oh... and I put it down as creamy, not EWCM since it wasn't the same as my EWCM so I didn't want FF to get confused about my O date and when I was fertile.


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh lisa.....have I told you how much I love you!!!! You just described it perfectly!!!!! Snotty!!!!! Well, I have had it the past 2 days...disregarded it yesterday but couldnt today. Well I guess I will have to wait and see!


----------



## caz & bob

hey ttc that might be a good sign hun xxxx


----------



## lisaf

ttcbaby117 said:


> oh lisa.....have I told you how much I love you!!!! You just described it perfectly!!!!! Snotty!!!!! Well, I have had it the past 2 days...disregarded it yesterday but couldnt today. Well I guess I will have to wait and see!

Glad I could help, lol!
I totally disregarded my first blob too, lol.. but it kept showing up.

I just got a blob earlier today as I mentioned... but this one was thicker than last time and more like rubber cement (not quite as sticky.. but definitely sticky... unlike my slippery snot stuff last time... this still looks like snot, just more solid booger-like ones, lol).
I'm just so amazed at what my body does.... what's going to come out next? A string of scarves? A rabbit?
I wonder if it was like this last time but I just didn't notice... that maybe it starts this way but becomes more snotty/slippery in a few days.


----------



## babyloulou

Everything crossed for you ttc :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

good luck to you all in 2ww and to those who are about to ovulate xxxx:dust::dust:


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> oh lisa.....have I told you how much I love you!!!! You just described it perfectly!!!!! Snotty!!!!! Well, I have had it the past 2 days...disregarded it yesterday but couldnt today. Well I guess I will have to wait and see!

can you PLEASE test!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: I bet your BFP will show up now
:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

i think i will to hunnie xxxxx


----------



## MrsChambers

I think i am really going to need your help girls when AF finally comes i have no idea what I am doing when it comes to this cycle lark not having any. I cant temp at the moment or anything so it is all going to be brand new.


----------



## caz & bob

what do you mean hunnie you dont no what you are doin xxxx


----------



## MrsChambers

As I have only ever had forced cycles I have never done temping, have no idea what EWcm is or if I have ever had it sp got no idea what to expect as such. Luckily I will get scans to check for ovulation which will help.


----------



## caz & bob

ewcm is egg whit cervical mucus hun you just try and temp at the same time in a morning go to fertility friend and set a chart up it tell you everthink hun xxxxx


----------



## MrsChambers

Thanks Caz guess I will be relying on you all a lot more soon well hopefully soon x


----------



## caz & bob

your ok hunnie xxxx anytime xxxxx


----------



## Wait & Hope

For those ladies who have been chatting about EWCM and snot-like CM :haha: thought I'd share my experience. 
Obviously we've been trying for a long time & I've been monitoring all aspects of my cycle for years now. I've noticed I get what I call 'weird mucus' around CD23 (my cycles are very regular and usually between 27-29 days) just the sort of CM you were describing. In the past I've hoped that maybe I was getting it because the mucus plug was forming if I was pregnant, but sadly for me AF always arrives about a week later :cry:
As I've said before, I don't get good EWCM that often (catches me out by surprise when it does appear & I'm like, lets get :sex: quick!!). 
My "fertile" mucus just tends to be watery most cycles (versus "non-fertile" creamy cm) and usually only lasts a couple of days. 

Being in the 'unexplained infertility' category often makes me wonder whether I have "hostile" CM which is killing off DH's :spermy: so that's why I'm going all out this cycle to create the perfect environment for them - goodbye WOMB OF DOOM and hello SPERM HEAVEN :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

wait - thanks for the info... I'm betting the strange mucus is probably related somehow to hormone levels... maybe lots of women get this certain hormone combination when pregnant, but others of us hit these points no matter what.
Can't be due to super high progesterone though as I have lower than normal levels

Have you guys done the test after sex? Where you go to the doctor the day after having sex and they see if the sperm are still living? 
CM that isn't ideal just means the sperm don't have as long to live or can't travel as easily... 
A totally different issue is when your body forms antibodies to his sperm and kills them off. The test checks for that kind of thing.

You may have enough fertile/friendly cm... just not an abundance of it.


----------



## hevGsd

Hello all!:hi:

I'm feeling down :cry: I've just finished my first cycle of clomid and got my day 21 blood results back.... progesterone is very low, I wasn't told exactly what it was, because It was only the nurse I spoke to on the phone. I think the Dr is putting my clomid up, he said about putting it up to 100mg if he wasn't happy with the blood results, so I'm just waiting till I next see him to find out. 

I just feel so negative, we have been TTC for over 3 years and ntnp for a year an a half before then, its just getting so much :cry: I might just be stressed from work and everything but have felt like crap all week. getting a facial and nails done on fri so that might cheer me up :shrug:


----------



## Wait & Hope

Lisaf - asked FS @ hospital about this 'post-coital' test and about the anti-sperm anti-bodies, but he just pooh-poohed both :growlmad: 

He didn't put much value on the post-coital test if your next step is IUI anyway, which ours is (IUI obviously by-passes the hostile mucus problem if there is one) and just shook his head on the anti-bodies one and reminded me I had already had 2 children with my DH so highly unlikely I've developed anti-bodies against him now (is that an answer????) :shrug:


----------



## yomo

Evening ladies, How are we all doing? I wondered if we have anyone on here that is studying law? I am having problems at work, My boss who is also a close friend has slipped out to the directors last week that I am under the hospital and trying for a baby! They have had me in the meeting room today as they are demoting me and cutting my pay as they say I am not giving my job 100%!!!! I am in total shock can they do that??? I know it has something to do with me trying for a baby I just know. x


----------



## Wait & Hope

hevGsd - Hello :flower: and welcome xxx

Sorry you feel down at the moment :hugs: but you aren't alone, as probably all of us feel the same or have felt the same at some point. Give it a day or two and you'll have picked yourself back up with a renewed sense of hope O:)

I am waiting for the results of my Day 21 test for my 1st cycle of clomid (BFN) so will update when I know.

Hopefully your Dr will increase your dose and ensure you have an eggy to catch :winkwink:


----------



## lisaf

hevGsd - My bloodwork has had low levels of progesterone... high enough to indicate ovulation but not as high as it should be on Clomid. I know most doctors would have upped the Clomid dose but mine wouldn't (he said clomid is to make you ovulate, and clearly I ovulated so increasing the dose would be irresponsible). I can't find evidence that lower-than-normal progesterone prevents implantation... so getting the number higher might not be the only thing I need. Hoping it all works out for you!


----------



## lisaf

yomo - I'm not at all sure what the laws are in your country. I know that in the US, your employer has to be a certain size and you have to be with them for a certain minimum time/hours in order for you to have protection. That doesnt' mean you can't sue for discrimination but you don't automatically get legal protection for pregnancy.
There are labor law boards that talk about this kind of thing.

I will say that you should not quit or refuse any kind of demotion because otherwise they can get off the hook. Document everything... talk to an HR department if you have one. 
The silly thing is that it may take a long time to get pregnant! Its ridiculous.

I had to tell my boss I was trying (I wanted this extra disability coverage and had to talk the company into offering it). A week later he called me in for a meeting kind of freaked out about what they will do without me while I'm out.... so funny since its not likely to happen any time soon!!! I'm lucky they are still supportive of it though.. its a big family friendly workplace.


----------



## hevGsd

Thanks Wait & Hope and Lisaf :flower:

I know I'm just feeling sorry for myself, It feels so much better even just to post it on here, I don't have anyone to talk to, well apart from my partner or dad! lol!
my best friend knows about us ttc but she doest know how long we have been trying. She has said "well its ok, I know I will get pregnant really quickly so if you still haven't had one by then I will be an incubator for you!" :dohh: what makes her think she will get fall pregnant so quick! she's never been pregnant!!

Hope you both get your BFP's soon! :thumbup:

Yomo- That's awful! I hope you can sort something out.


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahahaha lisa...yeah I will wait for a rabbit to pop out soon! hahaha..what is the link to that forum you started about this crazy cm

wait - I have never seen this but I must say I never really saw any cm before clomid.

britt - sorry hun, not testing till at least sunday if temps are still up.

caz and loulou - thanks girls!

night night!


----------



## sarlar

ladies...about this weird cm....i am only 2 dpo i think and i had a sorry tmi huge glob of yellowish snot like cm. weird. maybe a hormone thing??


----------



## tink28

hevgsd- i know how u feel, im feeling really down today cos it doesnt look like my temp is going to rise. i know its still early days but i really wanted to see a clear shift by now. just so used to not seeing the rise and it really gets me down :(

guess will find out more from day 21 bloods but these temps are looking similar to my annovulatory ones so far :(

for the ladies who are experienced with temping, could i still be in with a chance if my temp past 2 days has been 36.21? these are higher than 11 of the previous temps on my cycle but not by much (had a 36.20 on cd10). i had two low temps (35.90) the day i before i got my positive opk and the day i got it.
i know im probably just clutching at straws, was just really hoping for a nice high jump!


hmmmm am just adding to this as i missed a temp the day after my first postive opk,due to not being at home.so out of interest i entered the same temp ive had past 2 days (36.21) to this day to see what FF did and they marked day 14 as ovulation, so maybe im ok afterall. obviously i have no idea what my temp really did that day so have removed it and will now see what they detect as regards my next few temps, but interesting that they still seemed happy to mark what i feel are low temps as ovulation. maybe im just being impatient and paranoid! but being able to ovulate seems like such a gift and a miracle to me!


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all. Still no af. Starting to worry the provera isn't going to work...


----------



## MrsChambers

Have you not had any symptoms DM? I am exactly the same still waiting.


----------



## Annie18

Morning ladies,

Hope you are all well. 

Mrs Chambers - Let me know when the AF comes we could maybe be cycle buddies, waiting for my AF too so can start 2nd cycle of Clomid.

Hevgsd - i am sorry you are feeling down, it's rubbish isn't it, got my day 21 back yesterday and they were 0.7 was gutted, but feel better after talking on here to everyone. Going be upped to 100mg too so let me know when you start on yours.

Wait and hope: good luck with day 21 bloods hun

Good luck to everyone else who is waiting to ovulate, or test. Lets hope we got some BFP's soon. xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Morning Ladies,

One evening away and I have so much to catch up on!! I had to retire to bed early last night as I have had a relentless headache for five days now. I don't usually suffer with headaches so I am assuming it is a clomid side effect?! Nasty! I had an awful fitful nights sleep, tossing and turning, hot and sweaty. Have had to discard my temp this morning as it was too high and consequently FF gave me crosshairs for Cd10 which is ridiculous! Have noticed some action in the ovary department the last couple of days, mainly in the evenings though. I had this last cycle too, like the cogs are starting to whirr getting ready for ovulation. Not really painful but noticeable all the same.

ttc I am getting very excited for you and cannot wait for you to test on Sunday xx
Dragonmummy and MrsChambers I am still chanting for AF to appear for you both xx

Hope everyone else is okay!? xx


----------



## DragonMummy

MrsC i've had cramps for 6 days now. I just think yay she's coming, and the cramps stop!
Emma that sounds good to me, I had lots of cramps on my first cycle. I had the 5 day headache last cycle. It's not much fun is it?
Annie i'll be cycling with you too hopefully. Will be cycle 3, first one on 100mg. X


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sorry about the headaches, Em. I hope you're better now. Yep, sounds like the ovaries are warming up for action :thumbup:. I've heard FF can give some funny results, so be careful, okay. Wishing you all the best hun :hugs:


----------



## winston83

morning girls hows everyone doin just read through wot seemed like a million pages didnt get on yesterday but now i cant remeber who said what lol


----------



## MrsChambers

I really hope something happens this time. For the past couple of days I have been unbelieveably hot and through the night woke up sweating so been sleeping with the fan on luckily hubby ios working nights this week. Today i seem to have an achy feeeling around that sort of area. But then I think am I imagining it cos I really need to get AF this time otherwise I dont know what will happen!


----------



## winston83

fx that its coming mrs chambers x


----------



## angelmatthew

morning ladies, hope everyone is well,
due on in 1 week and trying to be posative about things its just very hard right now, this is the last cycle of clomid 150mg until i have a hgc test which im waiting for, has anyone had one....


cycle 1-100mg bfn, cycle 2-100mg bfn, cycle 3 150mg- waiting...


----------



## angelmatthew

does anyone have ov pains, i had a sharpish pain where my right ovary would be that lasted about 1 hour ish and wondered if it was an ov pain


----------



## mrphyemma

angelmatthew do you mean an HSG? If so I have had one (well 2 but the first was a disaster) It really isn't that bad. I found out my left fallopian tube is blocked and I have an unusual shaped uterus.

I hope you get your BFP this cycle xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Sounds pretty much like ovulation pains, I am getting them for a few days up until O rather than just on O day for some reason! x


----------



## angelmatthew

mrphyemma said:


> angelmatthew do you mean an HSG? If so I have had one (well 2 but the first was a disaster) It really isn't that bad. I found out my left fallopian tube is blocked and I have an unusual shaped uterus.
> 
> I hope you get your BFP this cycle xx

thanks and yes i did mean HSG, how long did you have to wait for your results


----------



## winston83

angelmatthew said:


> morning ladies, hope everyone is well,
> due on in 1 week and trying to be posative about things its just very hard right now, this is the last cycle of clomid 150mg until i have a hgc test which im waiting for, has anyone had one....
> 
> 
> cycle 1-100mg bfn, cycle 2-100mg bfn, cycle 3 150mg- waiting...

sorry mite soun dumb wots a hgc test x


----------



## angelmatthew

winston83 said:


> angelmatthew said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies, hope everyone is well,
> due on in 1 week and trying to be posative about things its just very hard right now, this is the last cycle of clomid 150mg until i have a hgc test which im waiting for, has anyone had one....
> 
> 
> cycle 1-100mg bfn, cycle 2-100mg bfn, cycle 3 150mg- waiting...
> 
> sorry mite soun dumb wots a hgc test xClick to expand...



its like an x-ray ut youhave fluid in your uterus and tubes to get aclear picture if there is any thing wrong is what i was told


----------



## winston83

its okay i just read u meant hsg lol yes ive had one but i had to have it done before they would even put me on clomid i was uncomfortable but not too bad except they kept having me turn onto my side coz they couldnt get a view thats wen i realised they were trying to find the right tube which wasnt even there lol


----------



## angelmatthew

winston83 said:


> its okay i just read u meant hsg lol yes ive had one but i had to have it done before they would even put me on clomid i was uncomfortable but not too bad except they kept having me turn onto my side coz they couldnt get a view thats wen i realised they were trying to find the right tube which wasnt even there lol

i will make sure i tell them that i dont have a left tube yhen, lol


----------



## Isi Buttercup

OMG...this thread moves so fast!! I've lost touch now...lol.

Welcome to all the (not so) newbies!

Wow....you're a real CM expert, Lisaf :thumbup:. And the girls are right....your wedding pictures are gorgeous!!

Emma.....:kiss:

DM....hope you're good and your son is a-okay! I pray AF gets you right this hour, right this minute, right this second!

Ttc....counting down :thumbup:

Yomo....I'm so sorry you're going through that. I hope you're able to get the best legal advise to sort this out. Its so very annoying and such a man's world really. And shame on your boss for breaking your trust like that!

Everyone else....mamas-to-be and mamas-in-waiting....hope you're all good!

I am SOOOOOO impatient for AF to come, it's not even funny!


----------



## angelmatthew

i think its amazing how many of us girls on here have either only 1 tube or1 thats any good...


----------



## DragonMummy

angelmatthew said:


> i think its amazing how many of us girls on here have either only 1 tube or1 thats any good...

My tubes are perfect - I just don't get anything going down them! :rofl:


----------



## mrphyemma

angelmatthew my results for my hsg only took a few days to come back and yes it does seem like there are a few of us with only one good side ;) My FS said mine might have always been this way there is no way of knowing but some ladies have lost tubes due to infection or ectopic pregnancies. Makes it doubly hard with only 50% of the equipment doesn't it? :(


----------



## mrphyemma

DragonMummy said:


> angelmatthew said:
> 
> 
> i think its amazing how many of us girls on here have either only 1 tube or1 thats any good...
> 
> My tubes are perfect - I just don't get anything going down them! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: That's half my problem too DM!


----------



## winston83

it is true loads of us r short of somthing or other lol


----------



## angelmatthew

mrphyemma said:


> angelmatthew my results for my hsg only took a few days to come back and yes it does seem like there are a few of us with only one good side ;) My FS said mine might have always been this way there is no way of knowing but some ladies have lost tubes due to infection or ectopic pregnancies. Makes it doubly hard with only 50% of the equipment doesn't it? :(

very true, i lost my left tube due to a 12 week ectopic, my gyne told me that if you only have 1 tube your body detects it and can sort it so you only ovulate from your good side so why do we wll have such trouble... aarrgghhhhh


----------



## MrsChambers

Most of us it's our minds too!!! :winkwink:

Ha ha I am beginning to forget what symptoms are for AF coming!


----------



## winston83

angelmatthew said:


> mrphyemma said:
> 
> 
> angelmatthew my results for my hsg only took a few days to come back and yes it does seem like there are a few of us with only one good side ;) My FS said mine might have always been this way there is no way of knowing but some ladies have lost tubes due to infection or ectopic pregnancies. Makes it doubly hard with only 50% of the equipment doesn't it? :(
> 
> very true, i lost my left tube due to a 12 week ectopic, my gyne told me that if you only have 1 tube your body detects it and can sort it so you only ovulate from your good side so why do we wll have such trouble... aarrgghhhhhClick to expand...

i lost my left tube due to a 12 week ectopic but last cycle wen i went for follicle trackin although none were mature the ones in the the left ovarie were by far the biggest so who knows maybe my body is not very good with left and right like me always have to check which hand i write with if im giving directions lol


----------



## winston83

omg just realised what time it is i beeen curled up in bed on laptop since i dropped kids off at skool lol really shud go downstairs and hoover up lol


----------



## mrphyemma

:rofl: Winston!!! I think my ovaries have the same problem! I always get pains on the left. Sod's law :dohh:


----------



## angelmatthew

winston83 said:


> angelmatthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrphyemma said:
> 
> 
> angelmatthew my results for my hsg only took a few days to come back and yes it does seem like there are a few of us with only one good side ;) My FS said mine might have always been this way there is no way of knowing but some ladies have lost tubes due to infection or ectopic pregnancies. Makes it doubly hard with only 50% of the equipment doesn't it? :(
> 
> very true, i lost my left tube due to a 12 week ectopic, my gyne told me that if you only have 1 tube your body detects it and can sort it so you only ovulate from your good side so why do we wll have such trouble... aarrgghhhhhClick to expand...
> 
> i lost my left tube due to a 12 week ectopic but last cycle wen i went for follicle trackin although none were mature the ones in the the left ovarie were by far the biggest so who knows maybe my body is not very good with left and right like me always have to check which hand i write with if im giving directions lolClick to expand...

i always get my left and right wrong, although i have to say i thought i had my left tube for 6years as that was what i was told after my ectopic but found out this year that i in fact have my right tube so what hope do i have when the professionals dont give you the correct info, no wnder ive been going round in circles lol


----------



## winston83

quick question before i go im 10dpo but my cycles are 35 days do i wait until next friday 18dpo wen my period would b due or do i test at 13dpo which is sunday my tests that iv got are 25ml/100 ? any suggestions


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Winston, you're too funny :haha:

I don't know why it's the case with most of us one-tubers. My left tube is the wonky one....but my left ovary...superstar! LOL! I pray the clomid and other meds make the right one do the right thing :)


----------



## DragonMummy

if it was me i'd be peeing on everything from 6dpo - but I have only ovulated twice since I had H so it's something of a novelty for me! :rofl:


----------



## winston83

i no i havent ov since i had bumbleina in 04 but i dnt want to do it 2 early and b dissapointed lol oh the decisions the decisions its nearly as hard as deciding what to make for t x


----------



## winston83

by the way her name isnt actually bumbelina lol i just call her the that because she is the clumsiest most heavy footed ballerina i have ever seen lol


----------



## DragonMummy

Hey, you have a bumbleina, I have a dragon! Who's to judge! :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope your all well today i have got the most horrible headach in the world of this clomid xxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - Gosh this week has been busy! 

Em - you sound like you are having the same symptoms I usually get....Mine usually disappear after I stop taking the clomid

Dm - bring on AF!!!!!

Isi - Are you waiting for AF also?

Well got a temp drop today...not to sure what to make of it! I give up seriously! hahahahaha....all this waiting and wondering is really getting to me!


----------



## mrphyemma

Winston 12dpo may be too early with a 25miu test considering your cycle lengths. No harm in having a go but don't be too disheartened if you get a BFN at 12dpo :)


----------



## mrphyemma

That's not much of a temp drop ttc, you are still well in the game :)
I finished the clomid on day 6 but got the headaches after that. I'm also on antibiotics which are making me feel sick so not a happy bunny today :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

em oh no....Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## caz & bob

winston and ttc :test: plzzzz your temp drop isnt much hun xxxxxx


----------



## winston83

caz & bob said:


> winston and ttc :test: plzzzz your temp drop isnt much hun xxxxxx

im not goin 2 test til the 18th huni xx


----------



## winston83

emma and caz hope you feel better soon xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw are you not hun ok not to bad now why i have had a paracetamol xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Winston get superdrug tests - theyre cheap ish (£4.99 for 2 tests, sometimes on offer too) and they showed my bfp 3 days before a frer picked it up! 

Am getting so boring on the superdrug test thing but I really love them!


----------



## caz & bob

i am going to get them next heard there good xxx


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies, wow lots of chatter

DM, Mrs Chambers and Isi- I hope you all see AF VERY soon...lol cant believe I'm saying that :wacko:

Emma- yikes about the headache, i have had a mild one the last couple of days but I'm like you my Clomid symptoms usually take full affect after I stop taking them. So far I'm okay on the 100mg but I'm just waiting for the craziness to start :haha:

Angelmatthew- I had an HSG last cycle. The procedure itself was okay but I was very crampy for 2 full days afterwards. For me, the radiologist told me the results as she was doing it and showed me on the screen- I could see the dye going through my tubes no problem. I am with DM, my problem is nothing is going down them :rofl:

TTC and Winston good luck with testing :thumbup: TTC your chart is still triphasic and looking good, how are you feeling?

:hugs:


----------



## winston83

dm do u work 4 superdrug on the sly lol


----------



## mrphyemma

She gets a discount for promoting them ;)


----------



## mrphyemma

It would be lovely to actually get to the hpt stage for once. I always know several days in advance that AF is coming and I am ALWAYS right. I never get to the excitement of scrutinizing tests for lines and the whole am I or aren't I debacle. I'm missing out...Not fair:sulk:

Hi Britt, glad to see the 100mg isn't treating you (or should I say DH :winkwink:) too badly (yet!) Hope you don't get the headache I am experiencing either :nope: xx


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone. Too much going on since yesterday! :) I can't remember everything I wanted to respond to but I'm hoping AF comes for those of you waiting for it and that at the very least, all of us who are in limbo/confused about something get some clearer answers!! :)

My temp went up this morning happydance:) so now my chart is starting to look like my next to last cycle... where my progesterone was only 6.5 :dohh:. Getting bloodwork done tomorrow so I'll know what this cycle is like. I'm becoming a big of an expert on the progesterone level thing too, lol.
Even my acupuncturist told me once I get pregnant that I should sell myself as a fertility consultant. Lol! That was a huge compliment coming from someone who specializes in fertility acupunture.

Haven't checked my CM yet today... wonder if there are anymore vagina boogers (we need a better name for the blobby CM, lol!). :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

i am with you emma on the headachs my head as been killing me all day took a paracetamol before its not shift for long xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

winston83 said:


> dm do u work 4 superdrug on the sly lol

:rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

FPMSL @ vagina boogers! Lisa you CRACK me up! And make me mildly nauseous at the same time... :rofl:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Britt :D. 

Ttc....AF is technically not late....it's not due till next Thursday. I'm just so eager for it to get here already....so I can start another round!!!! I can't wait. I'm also still holding out for you, low temps or no!


----------



## keepsmiling

im with u on the testin emma, i got to abou 7dpo and stated spotting so i new af was on its way!! which finally came at 12dpo! i want to pee on a stick this month xx


----------



## DragonMummy

i could do with some spotting right now!!!


----------



## caz & bob

still no sign yet dm xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

this is gotta be the only time u actully want af to come!!1 and it dusnt, how fair is that!! xx


----------



## lisaf

man, spotting before AF is the worst!!! You kind of hold your breath and hope it means implantation.. but as it continues you just can't keep up that fantasy.... you know that there are stories out there where there was spotting and they were pregnant, but thats such a slim chance that its hard to keep up hope.


----------



## lisaf

and it definitely robs you of even getting to take a test!! :)
I spot usually around 11dpo which I why I start testing at 7 or 10, lol...


----------



## angelmatthew

7 days to go till next cycle due to start and i got a opk and have sarted charting now i know what it is and how yo do it, thanks ladies x




:angel:


----------



## caz & bob

your ok hunnie xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

i statred sporing at abput 7dpo which took the piss and it lasted right up til af showed her ugly head!!!! its horrible cos i didnt even want to bd x


----------



## mrphyemma

I NEVER spot! AF just arrives BANG on time on Cd31. Strange how I have very regular cycles with no spotting and yet I don't ovulate????:shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

my cycle are very regular normally but since i have took clomid my cycle has been 28,29,28,29,30 it mad how it changes it xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

mine vary from 6-8 weeks apart, even tho they seem to be getin better xx


----------



## mrphyemma

6-8 weeks apart would be great in a non-ttc world but I guess it is a nightmare when you are ttc!


----------



## caz & bob

i just want me cycle back to normal me haha xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh it is,, but touch wood thy have been 37 days for the past 2 months, which is a forst to me,, im not goin 2 tell fs that tho cos he mite nt give me clomid if i do!! xx


----------



## caz & bob

i no ye xxxx


----------



## Annie18

Hi everyone,

Does clomid make your cycles more regular? last month mine was 42 days apart, hope that does not mean got to wait another two weeks for AFto come and to start cycle 2, i am do have really bad stomache ache but that could be the clomid. Also did your side effects of clomid get worse when dose was upped as am on 100mg now? Hlope you are all well xx


----------



## angelmatthew

caz & bob said:


> i no ye xxxx

Caz do you know how many cycles of clomid your doc will give you?


----------



## caz & bob

my fs said to me that the most they can give is 6 month hun xxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

my fs said he can give u 6 months, n then have a 3 month break and he can give it to u for another 6 months, or try another drugg
xx


----------



## caz & bob

Annie18 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does clomid make your cycles more regular? last month mine was 42 days apart, hope that does not mean got to wait another two weeks for AFto come and to start cycle 2, i am do have really bad stomache ache but that could be the clomid. Also did your side effects of clomid get worse when dose was upped as am on 100mg now? Hlope you are all well xx

my normal cycle are 28 it has made mine 28,29,28,29,30 dont no what it will do with yours hun xxxxxx


----------



## angelmatthew

Annie18 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does clomid make your cycles more regular? last month mine was 42 days apart, hope that does not mean got to wait another two weeks for AFto come and to start cycle 2, i am do have really bad stomache ache but that could be the clomid. Also did your side effects of clomid get worse when dose was upped as am on 100mg now? Hlope you are all well xx

hi, my side effects defo got worse when my dose was upped from 100mg to 150mg but its worth it hun x


----------



## lisaf

Clomid will make you more regular if it makes you ovualte. Since the cycle length is all deteremined by your O date really. 
It can make some women's cycles a little longer by lengthening their LP (luteal phase - post ovulation time).... basically Clomid can give you a really strong ovulation which keeps your progesterone levels very high and delays AF a little.

If your cycle is very long, Clomid SHOULD shorten it by making you ovualte in a normal timeframe... if your cycles are regular/short, it can definitately make it longer.


----------



## caz & bob

well my lp has been 14,13,14,14,14 xxxxxx


----------



## angelmatthew

i have had 2 cycles 100mg and 1 150mg but now my fs has said to wait for the hgs (or whatever its called i keep getting it wrong)to see the results before he decides the next step so after this cycle im back on the waiting game :growlmad:


----------



## Smile4me

Good afternoon ladies wow .... So sorry to see Onelildream leave us, I know keeping up takes time but maybe you could log on every couple of days? I mean we are support for others hun and it doesn't mean you have to take time away from your lovely children, just try to logon before they wake or after they sleep??? Just a thought! 

Well my cycle was 30 days before clomid and then the first round it went to 28 days then this cycle I'm not sure but I got my BFP on June 1 and AF was due around the 3rd so?? I guess it just depends on he person I think each one of has had different experiences.


Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## caz & bob

hope your doin well smile when do you have your scan hun xxxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

It is good of you to stick around and give support to all of us hopefuls smile4me and also babyloulou xx


----------



## Smile4me

:hugs:Emma your stuck with me sista :) Without the advice from all of you, I wouldn't be where I am at now, and I truly mean that. I know I will keep in touch with Onelil shes a great woman!

My scan is still for Monday :) Oh DH is extatic!!! This is his first child so he is sooo cute and gitty!


----------



## caz & bob

awww carnt wait for you to post a pic hunnie xxxxxx


----------



## Annie18

Good luck for the scan smile4me bet your so excited, and will log on tomorrow to see how everyone is, have a nice evening everyone x


----------



## ttcbaby117

smile how many dpo were you before you got your the hospital found the hcg?


----------



## ttcbaby117

will a 25miu test be sensitive enough to take 2 days before your period is due?


----------



## DragonMummy

omg am getting so miserable looking at houses. have given up and come back on here.

@onelil - please try and drop in every now and then - we'll miss you!!

@smile - ooooh you must be soooo excited about your scan! can't wait to hear how it went.

@ttc - you'd prob be better off with a 10miu pre AF due. Worth a try though!


----------



## Smile4me

ttcbaby117 said:


> smile how many dpo were you before you got your the hospital found the hcg?

I was like 11dpo when I entered and 12dpo when I got my hcg level and 13dpo when I got my first BFP on the test but I also took the EPT 6day early test.....

DM I am excited but nervous at the same time... :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

smile - thanks...I pray all is well at your scan.

dm - Wish I could get one....This is all I have....maybe I should wait till tuesday when af is due.


----------



## DragonMummy

you should send me your address TTC - I will send you some!


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww thanks DM, that is so lovely of you...but I am in the bahamas.....not going to get here anytime soon. our regular mail system is horrid. If my mom sends me something from Florida it usually doesnt get here for about 3 weeks...I appreciate teh thought though. I think I just need to be patient and wait it out. I think my temps will tell me either way by sunday. If it stays up I will test.


----------



## caz & bob

awww fx hun xxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

dm - is there nothing good in your price range available?
I don't think I'll ever own a home here unless I win the lottery or my parents give me tons of money, lol. I could only probably afford a $250K home and you can't even get a mobile home for that here :( Tons of pretty houses, but I don't have $700-800K


----------



## DragonMummy

well we have 2 choices. A tiny, poky 3 bedroom semi-detached house in a nice area, or a large, spacious 4 bedroom detatched place in a crap town. what to do....


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh DM, I am in real estate and I dont know how it is in the UK but here...location means everything. If you hope to sell anytime within the next 5-10 years i would base my decision more on location...but keep looking until you find something that you will be comfy in.


----------



## DragonMummy

cheers. i thinks we are in that frame of mind anyway. its a matter of finding a happy medium i think.


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I know how frustrating that can be. g/l, I hope you find your comfy abode before #2 comes along!


----------



## lisaf

If the neighborhood is improving, it might be worth going for the crappier one. Its hard to count on that kind of thing of course but nothing is for sure... in 5 years the crappy neighborhood could be taking off and the good neighborhood could be going downhill, right?

Are the schools the same for both areas?
Lots of people start with something that will be good for trading up in a few years.


----------



## DragonMummy

well this is one i want to look at. Its really big (perhaps not by USA standards though!) and the area's not bad at all. Its on a busy road which would be our compromise. There has to be one. Otherwise, all boxes ticked.


----------



## DragonMummy

We are trading up! This is where we are now. We bought this 5 years ago and it's gone up a fair bit so we should have a £60k deposit on the next one.


----------



## mrphyemma

DragonMummy said:


> well this is one i want to look at. Its really big (perhaps not by USA standards though!) and the area's not bad at all. Its on a busy road which would be our compromise. There has to be one. Otherwise, all boxes ticked.

Me likey!! Very nice!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Dm that looks really nice....big big kitchen...huge plus....I really like it.....You can deal with the busy street because it looks like you have a cozy backyard for harry to play.


----------



## DragonMummy

my thoughts exactly. theres so much space. i love the second staircase - quirky!


----------



## ttcbaby117

sounds amazing...I know it is stressful but also so exciting all at the same time.


----------



## DragonMummy

well we're at this huge crossroads at the moment. We need a new car, want to move, want a baby. I do think that one of those happening will just trigger everything else, like dominoes!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh yeah for sure..LOL...nothing and then BAM! All at the same time! Isnt that how it always works.


----------



## DragonMummy

over 2.5 years off the pill and nothing - then we bought this house and i was pregnant within a week!


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Hi Girls

I'm new to the site, but not new to TTC-been at it for 10 yrs and about to start my 4th round of Clomid if AF comes tomorrow. Am currently on day 29 of a 30day cycle, 2 early response tests were neg, but no AF symptoms.

Anyway-hope I can join you and looking fwd to reading more of your posts :blush:


----------



## mrphyemma

Bit of a quandary and maybe TMI but I have got copious amounts of watery cm as in I could almost sail away on a boat. I had this in the lead up to O last cycle too so I guess it is the clomid. They say not to bother using preseed and similar if you have plenty of ewcm. This is not technically ewcm as there is no elasticity to it at all it is basically just very wet so shall I use the zestica or just go with the "flow"?


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Foxy, hope AF doesn't show but if she does I hope that cycle 4 is a good one for you xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Hey foxy, welcome. We may be cycle buddies if AF ever gets me!!

Em I have just gone with the watery cm. Apparently thats fertile too. maybe a little squirt of the lube won't hurt?


----------



## ttcbaby117

well there ya go DM.....buy the house and you will be pg in no time...LOL

welcome foxy!!!

Em - I NEVER get ewcm and I used preseed this cycle...I only get that watery stuff...funny enough I am getting ewcm bits now...AFTER Oving....Oh my body and how it has a mind of its own.


----------



## mrphyemma

Mine has its own mind too ttc. I always seem to fall short of the "normal" bracket in every aspect :dohh:


----------



## mrphyemma

Yeah DM I'll compromise (pmsl) and just go with half a tube ;) xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Em - I think the wet cm doesnt give the nourishment the spermiees need to survive....so maybe a little preseed wont hurt.


----------



## lisaf

Em - I was swimming in the watery stuff one cycle. I just went with it. There were times where I could get enough of it, and it would stretch but was very very loose (like I'd spread my fingers, it would stretch between them but the loop would fall faster than I could spread my fingers). Its near to impossible to get enough of the watery stuff to do that.

I'm not sure its bad for the spermies (but preseed can't hurt, right?!) ... I know that clomid can make it thicker which is hostile to the sperm because they can't move through it without exhausting themselves.

DM - I am jealous either way of your houses!! My US house(rented) is nowhere near that big... kitchen is so tiny I have almost no counter space and no cupboard space... Bedroom is barely big enough for our king bed (and the other 2 bedrooms could not fit a king unless it was up against the wall and you didn't want any other furniture). Also have tiny bathroom.. tub, toilet, sink with no extra space, just stacked next to each other with room to stand in front of toilet or sink.
Double staircases will be a blast for Harry and future kids.. running up one side of the house and down the other!! :)
Of course moving will get you pregnant!! :) Its the extra expense... once you take on more responsibility you'll get pregnant... 
hmmm... maybe I should talk DH into buying a new car.....


----------



## Wait & Hope

mrphyemma said:


> Bit of a quandary and maybe TMI but I have got copious amounts of watery cm as in I could almost sail away on a boat. I had this in the lead up to O last cycle too so I guess it is the clomid. They say not to bother using preseed and similar if you have plenty of ewcm. This is not technically ewcm as there is no elasticity to it at all it is basically just very wet so shall I use the zestica or just go with the "flow"?

Emma -:rofl::rofl: why did I actually visualize you sailing away in a boat?! lol! I agree with DM, a little squirt should help......and a bit of zestica won't do any harm either! boom boom!! =D&gt;:haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

wait - hahahaha, funny you said that...but I envisioned em floating away also...LOL


----------



## DragonMummy

@Lisa - get him to buy you a 2 seater ;)


----------



## lisaf

oh yeah, if we get a 2 seater, its guaranteed we'd get pregnant and have to get rid of it. Think I can rent one for a week and trick my body?


----------



## DragonMummy

nah you'd have to buy. be worth it though!


----------



## DragonMummy

i have major traped wind...... come on witchy witch - is it you?


----------



## yomo

Morning ladies, 

Is it safe to stop taking Clomid for a couple of months then start back up? With all the issues I am having at the moment with work it looks like I need to find a new job! Plus they won't be working while I am stressed up to the eyeballs!

What is everyone up to at the weekend? Anything exciting? 

xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Yomo,

I'm not an expert but I can't see why it would be a problem to stop and then start again. I'm sorry you are having a tough time at work and hope you sort it one way or another xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Morning Ladies,

Maybe TMI but I almost did sail away last night. I don't know what it says about me (3 vaginal births and all) but we used a tube of zestica and honestly it was like throwing a cocktail sausage in the Grand Canyon. We had to stop and mop up after a few minutes :blush:
Why can nothing be plain sailing (excuse the pun) with me? :dohh:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

LOL @ sailing away in a boat! Em....you kill me :haha:. I agree with the others, a little Preseed wouldn't hurt. Just to give the spermies a better chance. Good luck with the fun stiff :winkwink:

DM......it's a really lovely home! Good luck with it hun!

Ttc....you live in the Bahamas???? I officially hate you now :haha:. Wow, that must be a vacation 24-7, 365 days a year!!! I'm really looking forward to you testing! I wish you all the very very best!!

Welcome Foxy!!

**** Em, just read your most recent post! Coctail sausage in the grand canyon?! You're hilarious!! Maybe you need to cut down on the zestica next time....maybe half what you'd normally use?


----------



## DragonMummy

Pmsl Em!
Good news, auntie flo is in situ. Nice and early to avoid CD confusion. I am now CD1! This will be my cycle...

@Isi - thanks - I hope this is it! I am sick of moving already!!!


----------



## mrphyemma

:thumbup:


----------



## Annie18

DM, glad AF come good luck with this cycle baby and a new house hopefully, the house looks lovely.

Welcome foxy, i am also waiting for AF to show so can start next cycle.

Hope the rest of you are well, fx for your BFP this weekend TTC

Hae a lovely weekend everyone xx


----------



## yomo

That's brill DM!


----------



## MrsChambers

Aw thats fab DM glad it has for one of us. How many days past the tablets has that made you now?


----------



## DragonMummy

10 days past the last tablet. Was really starting to worry!


----------



## winston83

nice 1


----------



## winston83

nice 1 dm glad the lazy cow finally got to u lol


----------



## mrphyemma

Any symptoms Winston? When are you testing? x


----------



## winston83

am goin to try and i say try to wait until next weekend af due next fri am reaaly tryin not to look 4 symptoms i dont want to get excited thinking ive got this symptom or that one but i will tell u i am walkin round lookin like im smuggeling peanuts got a constant nipple on lol sorry


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl thanks Winnie!


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh peanut smuggling is a good sign - was my first symptom!


----------



## winston83

DragonMummy said:


> pmsl thanks Winnie!

omg winnie makes me sound like an old woman either that or a yellow bear with no pants and a honey addiction lol


----------



## DragonMummy

I prefer to think of you as the latter......


----------



## winston83

its more true than u think grrrrrr lol


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Think I must be invisible, mute, or both.


----------



## mrphyemma

NEXT weekend??? Nooooooo!! I can't wait that long. You must test before :)


----------



## winston83

Isi Buttercup said:


> Think I must be invisible, mute, or both.

y do think that isi x


----------



## mrphyemma

What's the matter Isi?


----------



## winston83

i no it seems like ages away but i just dnt want to get a bfn coz i havent waited long enuf my test are 25s so they say wait till first day of missed period


----------



## mrphyemma

Ahh well I guess I'll just have to wait then :sulk:


----------



## winston83

lol i mite order some early 10s if i can find some lol


----------



## Smile4me

Whats wrong Isi hun? 

So who's next in line to test? Sounds like Winston?

Yay DM got it now you can gear up for the next cyle hun....


----------



## ttcbaby117

yomo - I think it is fine to stop the clomid and start again when you are ready. I really wish you didnt have to go through this. 

Dm - great news...woohoo cd1

em - OMG you are hilarious...I had a similiar issue with the preseed 2 cycles ago so I started using the soft cups and just putting the preseed in it before I put it in...that way dh didnt have to deal with ahem....no feelings down there!

Isi - yeah we live in the bahamas....I cant complain, I am originally from Florida so not such a huge move for me. 

AFM - temp not really doing much and the few symtpoms I have had have left the building. I really wish my temp went back up this morning but alas it was not meant to be. sore boobs are no longer sore and they are def. not swollen anymore. Do symptoms likes these usually come and go like that?


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls its hot flashes day today haha came of :af: so that a good thing xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh yeah caz.....I just LOOOOVVVEEEE those hot flashes....LOL


----------



## caz & bob

there terrible ttc haha ff has let me have 5 days free vip haha xxxxx


----------



## mmllhh

I'm on my 3rd round of clomid. 50mg, days 3-7. I'm going to be having an IUI(my 1st one) sometime next week, if mature follicles and ovulation are like last month, then it would be next thursday. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Britt11

Hello girls!! how are you?
A quick post as I have to do some work

DM- yeah!!!! finally you got AF lol...cant believe I am saying that

Em- you crack me up :rofl: we used Preseed once and DH hated it ...couldnt finish it, same analgy lol

TTC- I have everything crossed for you, your chart looks fab, still triphasic....excited for testing day

Question for you girls- I am on double dose Clomid this cycle (100mg) so I am sure that its just a side effect, but do you normally have a ton of cm on the days you take Clomid? (i just finished AF a couple days ago) and the cm is out of control...wierd...
I take my last dose today :thumbup: and then the cookyness begins usually about 3 days after for me :haha:


----------



## lisaf

yomo - you can DEFINITELY take a break from the Clomid for a while. The hard part will be if you don't get your period on your own... it'll just be annoying to wait for one/use provera to force one. But it can be a very very good thing to give your body a break from the clomid. My doctor wouldn't let me do more than 4 cycles in a row.. he likes to give a break between the first 3 and the last 3 to minimize the lining and CM issues.

isi - what's wrong?

caz - anytime someone signs up for FF directly after viewing your chart, you get 5 free VIP days! :) I actually paid for the VIP for 6 months... figured I'd def be pregnant by then :( Wonder how much less I get with the free version...

mmllh - good luck!!!

ttc - the sore boobs/nipples are usually a reaction to progesterone... if they were sore then they went away, it may be a sign that your progesterone has fallen off (it peaks at 7dpo.. might peak at 8 or 9 for you with your long LP).... when pregnant, your progesterone levels climb higher which is why sore breasts are an early pregnancy sign (HCG may contritube too, but I know progesterone causes the boobs to be sore in the 2ww when not pregnant).

Em- you are hilarious!!!

I'm 7dpo today, had my blood drawn, should hear back by Monday about my progesterone levels. My temp dropped back today... grrr... I will be SHOCKED if my levels are above a 10. I'm guessing they are 7 or lower (boobs aren't sore).

I'll be testing soon!! I may go ahead and start testing tomorrow but at the latest I'll be testing by 10dpo.
Have stupid jury duty today... they don't make you show up here, they have you call in to check if they need you every day (you call after 5pm to know if you have to show up the next day). I was told that I should be prepared to show up at 12:30 today, but that I have to call after 11am to check and see... which is REALLY stupid and annoying.. especially since I drive out of town for work.. *sigh* Oh.. and I'm not allowed to bring my purse.. just a ziplock bag with my ID, car keys, and medication... how stupid is that!!!


----------



## Britt11

mmllhh said:


> I'm on my 3rd round of clomid. 50mg, days 3-7. I'm going to be having an IUI(my 1st one) sometime next week, if mature follicles and ovulation are like last month, then it would be next thursday. Keeping my fingers crossed.

welcome, and good luck
I am having my second IUI next week with Clomid, what cycle day are you on?
:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

let us no lisa how you get on with the test in ho my god i have just has the worse indigestion in the world never had it before it was bad had to go and lye down for a bit xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

good luck MM I hope this the cycle for you!

Britt -thanks for the pma but I am thinking I am out....esp. after Lisas explanation. Boobs are defo. not as sore as they were a few days ago and though this is a normal af sign for me, I would think it would continue to be sore.

caz - LOL.....enjoy yuour 5 days free!

Lisa- thanks for the explanation. They are still sore but defo. not as sore as they were a yesterday. G/L on your test, let us know how it all comes out.


----------



## winston83

i just got back from vets kittys have had their stitches out today finally got the lampshades off their heads lol now they shouldnt get stuck wen they try to climb through the bannister spindles lol
i bought some 10miu tests mite be here in morn but probs monday so i will give them a go and see wot we get lol


----------



## Britt11

winston83 said:


> i just got back from vets kittys have had their stitches out today finally got the lampshades off their heads lol now they shouldnt get stuck wen they try to climb through the bannister spindles lol
> i bought some 10miu tests mite be here in morn but probs monday so i will give them a go and see wot we get lol

:rofl:
you're joking right?? your kittens didnt seriously get stuck with lampshades on their heads??...omg, either way glad kitties are okay...lol

TTC- boobs do not have to be sore in order to be pregs- everyone is different. It can come much later down the road- like 6 weeks is quite normal or not at all. Not everyone gets sore boobs, you are definitley still in it- fx'd for a bfp
:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

winston83 said:


> i just got back from vets kittys have had their stitches out today finally got the lampshades off their heads lol now they shouldnt get stuck wen they try to climb through the bannister spindles lol
> i bought some 10miu tests mite be here in morn but probs monday so i will give them a go and see wot we get lol

aw glad they have had there lampshades off hun there so funny with them on aren't they let us no how you get on testin hun xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

britt - but my boobs were sore...I mean really sore...but I woke up today and they arent as sore as they used to be....that is what is making me think I am out.


----------



## mrphyemma

ttc don't count yourself out just yet, your chart is still looking fabulous x

Lisa your chart is looking good too, I hope you have some good results x

Britt this has to be our month :hugs

Winston so glad you got some more sensitive tests. Hope they arrive tomorrow :thumbup:

I have had an almost + opk today........https://i877.photobucket.com/albums/ab335/Mrphyemma/edenprom002.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

That looks positive to me Emma!! X

All my symptoms went before my bfp ttcbaby- I had nothing at all! So don't count yourself out! Your chart is lovely xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow loulou really...that makes me feel better. What were your symptoms? Its just weird that my boobs dont hurt as much like i said. Just checked my CM and the ewcm stuff is back. I didnt have any yesterday...It isnt colored...it is clear and ewcm....no lotiony cm this time....wet almost like what I should get around O...but I dont. Anyone have any input on that one?


----------



## caz & bob

:yipee: emma thats + hun xxxxxx


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> wow loulou really...that makes me feel better. What were your symptoms? Its just weird that my boobs dont hurt as much like i said. Just checked my CM and the ewcm stuff is back. I didnt have any yesterday...It isnt colored...it is clear and ewcm....no lotiony cm this time....wet almost like what I should get around O...but I dont. Anyone have any input on that one?

oh please TEST!!!! :) I hope its a bfp!! you must be going crazy

Em- looks positive to me, but you're right I had one like that and an even more positive one the next day, so any time now


----------



## ttcbaby117

em that looks really good, it is either positive or V. close to being positive. WOOHOO


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahah britt...can you tell I AM going crazy....geez! Well the only test I have here is 25miu...I ran out to see if any drug stores here had anything more sensitive and they didnt. I have the ept (-/+) which is 25 miu...I dont think it will show up yet. So I think I have to wait.


----------



## caz & bob

i would just test and see hun xxxx


----------



## lisaf

ttc - I didn't mean that you are definitely out! I also have to say that if they were sore yesterday and haven't been as sore today, wait until the day is over. Progesterone is produced in waves (I've been researching this a lot, lol!!). Also, you can be pregnant with a lower level, you'd just need to keep an eye on it and possible use the suppositories like lots of women have to 'just in case'.
Your body might also instantly react to the progesterone then get used to it a little, you know?
Strangely enough, even with my low progesterone levels, my boobs usually hurt around 7dpo and don't stop until CD1 (though they haven't hurt much so far and I'm 7dpo).

However, I understand not wanting to get your hopes up... this cycle is your last shot before the surgery option too so it will be really rough to get your hopes too high. So I'll support you if you don't want to get too excited about it!


----------



## lisaf

alright, can you girls translate to American for me?
PMA =? (something about a positive attitude but I can't decifer it!)
how many pounds in a stone?


----------



## lisaf

oh and em... I'd consider that a positive.. thats what my first positive looked like this cycle and the next day it was SUPER dark positive... day after it was like that again then went negative.


----------



## keepsmiling

it might do at 13dpo.i have such agood feedlin bout this xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks lisa - I will wait and see how they feel tonight. I appreciate your help with this! I asked about the stone thing on another forum and I think 1 stone is equal to 14 pounds....or something like that.

keepsmiling & Caz- I think I might just tomorrow, instead of sunday...this is really killing me. At least if it is negative I can go out with some friends that are in town and have a couple drinks!


----------



## caz & bob

your chart still looks good hun fx you get yours xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

i think u shud just do it now!!! lol xx


----------



## lisaf

I agree, you should test :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

but with mid afternoon wee on a 25 miu...it is my last test girls.....I live on a small island remember!!!! All the tests I found in the stores today were 50miu and more!


----------



## keepsmiling

lisa there is 14pounds to a stone xx


----------



## lisaf

lol.. ok wait until tomorrow....
OR... don't drink too much water and pee in a cup.. if its nice and dark you can test tonight! That way you don't use it unless you know its concentrated.


----------



## Smile4me

:test:Please I know you can check in the middle of the day, I always have :) I'll send you some tests, just do it!!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ok, well I will pee in a cup later tonight, I have must peed so I have to wait. If it isnt dark I will have to wait till tomorrow in the am.


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha thanks smile but they will never get here in time for me to use them later in the week if I need to.


----------



## mrphyemma

Poor ttc!! Being bullied into testing! :) Can you tell we are all excited for you?


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha, yeah I dont mind....I kinda wanna know.....either way!!! I just hate those damn bfn's!


----------



## Smile4me

ttcbaby117 said:


> hahaha, yeah I dont mind....I kinda wanna know.....either way!!! I just hate those damn bfn's!

WE can all relate hun but it makes it that much more special when you get the BFP!!!!!!!!! 

OK so here goes

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## keepsmiling

i think we shud start an online testing page lol!


----------



## caz & bob

haha aw poor ttc xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

any one watching the footy xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

no sorry hun in the states ... working :(


----------



## caz & bob

aw are you work in hun i bet you excited for your scan hun i am having a drink alcopo thow xxx


----------



## Lilly10

Hello ladies :hi:

Would like to thank you all for being so welcoming

I took my 1st cycle of clomid (25mg) from cd 2-6, im now on cd 12 and for the past 2 days i have noticed a lot more ewcm, does clomid cause this? Also i have noticed something going on with my ovaries, not painful but there is definately something happening, could this also be the affects of clomid?

lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: for everyone and here is hoping we all get :bfp: soon

Congrats to all the ladies who have had :bfp: recently


----------



## sarlar

ttc- i cant wait for your results!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome Lilly - sounds like the clomid is working.

sarlar - yeah I am nervous!


----------



## Lilly10

Thanks ttc, 

Are you excited about testing hun? I will keep everything crossed for you, sending you lots of positive :bfp: vibes :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Lilly, I am not sure if excited is the right word....more apprehensive. I hate this time of the month as it always ends in disappointment ya know. I am trying hard to be opptimistic though. We will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Lilly10

I know exactly how you feel hun, years of bfns certianly put a damp squid on things, but we have to keep positive (even though its soo hard sometimes) and think happy thoughts lol.


----------



## ttcbaby117

yes you are right. I am trying!


----------



## Smile4me

What are alcopops?


----------



## sarlar

still having cramps. anyone know if it is normal to have cramps straight through from O till af/bfp?? started with bad side pain during now and have lingered downwards and more centrally located on lower pelvic region and have not gone away!! i am 5dpo. the get better/worse throughout the day-never intense intense but at times kinda painful!! is this normal??


----------



## tink28

sarlar i am cycle buddies with u im also 5dpo and am having cramps, mine are mainly on my left side but also having dull lower back pain


----------



## sarlar

i have the back pain too!! kinda bad though.... any other symptoms for you? i am a little bloated, headache, milky cm


----------



## tink28

well ive had a generally "heavy" feeling in my stomach from O day which ive never experienced before, also have the milky cm and when i looked down there everything looked really "white" . i swear my nips are feeling really sensitive too, literally just them though and not my whole boobs!
could all be totally in my head but im so excited cos it is looking like i did O this month. my temps arent really high but higher than the days before O, will find out more when i have my 21 day bloods taken but FF have given me crosshairs and monday as O day. i think it was more likely tuesday though as i had positive opks monday and tuesday but missed a temp on tues morning so that might of confused their software. just praying my temps dont drop if they remove the O off my chart i will be gutted!
have fingers xd for us both sarlar!


----------



## sarlar

definately fx!! i have my progesterone level on monday.


----------



## tink28

mine is tuesday! really hope u get a good level

have u been temping?


----------



## sarlar

no n0t able to temp as i work 12 hour night shifts 3d/week so i never sleep the same hours. i had positive opk though on 6-6, so i think i o'd on 6-7 at night. i had mega o pains!


----------



## sarlar

k had bad lower abdominal/pelvis cramps(like af) all through the night along with low back pain. the cramps seem to have diminished but my back pain is terrible along with hip pain, shooting down my right leg. i feel like i got hit by a truck! even my shoulders hurt... i am only 5 dpo... could the cramping have been implantation pain this early?? any ideas about the joint pain?


----------



## DragonMummy

afternoon all! Am laid up in bed with evil witch (yeah I know - be careful what you wish for!! :rofl:) but I have haagen dazs, Glee on Sky+, extra strength painkillers and a hot water bottle. My first 100mg of clomid is down the hatch. I really didn't want to though - i think now I have finally got to this stage, being so certain that this is the cycle for us, I am now absolutely terrified of disappointment. You know how it works psychologically - better to think that it might happen than to know that it hasn't.

We shall see.... Must keep the PMA up though!


----------



## keepsmiling

come on dm, u ca do it!!!xxxx


----------



## MrsChambers

Hey Dm keep your chinup this will be your cycle enjoy Glee and the ice cream!!

I could really do with some advice girls I don't know what to do. There may be a bit TMI here so I am sorry for that but bearing in mind last time I took Provera I daren't take the Clomid and i have now taken Provera again I don't want to miss any chance. Today sort of AF is here - well I have tummy ache, there is enough to mark a pantyiner as such and when I go to loo I am losing some blood and it is there when I wipe but it is definately not a full flowing bleed. The last time I took Provera I had this but only spotting when I wiped and I didn't take the Clomid as it was not a flow bleed and as I kept waiting for a full flow I never got a chance. I have no more Provera to take now and would have to wait until middle of August continuing taking Metformin Only until gynae would prescribe more provera for a bleed.

If I wait to get a full flow it might not come so do i tale this as CD 1?


----------



## tink28

sarlar i have no idea about the joint pain, but im with u on the cramps and back pain and its really dull and achey.
people say all different things about when implantation can happen, i think most common is 7-10 dpo, some people will say 5dpo is too soon but then ive heard others say it is possible. ive had the cramps since O day so i know it cant mean implantantion for me. when are u gonna test?
DM just want to wish u loads of luck this cycle!

xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies - 

Mrschambers - I would look online but I think I remember seeing that some doctors will have you start clomid without full af sometimes. Can you call your dr and ask?

G/L tink and sarlar - I was quite crampy on my first round of clomid so it is normal.

dm - enjoy the af.....glad to see you are back on the bandwagon!

afm - I didnt test this morning as I am about 90% sure I am not pg. most of my symptoms have disappeared and I am thinking af will be here as scheduled on Tuesday. Oh well, this was my last month on clomid and now I must gear up for my surgery.


----------



## Smile4me

TTC did you test yet?


----------



## ttcbaby117

smile - no I am not testing.....my symptoms are just about gone and I will probably have a temp dip tomorrow which is a defo sign that my af is on her way. It is due on tuesday.


----------



## mrphyemma

Don't count yourself out yet ttc. I sincerely hope you are mistaken.

DM I hope you don't feel bad for long and hey where's the PMA?? Third time lucky ;)

I am a bit concerned about the pains I am having in my ovaries. Every step I take I am in pain. Even lifting my leg to get in the car or lowering myself onto a low seat. Is it just ovulation or do you think it could be cysts? I hope it doesn't worsen as I don't want to have to stop the clomid treatment as it is now my only hope :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

Em - my ovulation this month was like that...it was horrible but was gone in 1 day. If it persists I would call the dr.


----------



## tink28

thanks ttc, i wish u loads of luck dont count yourself out this cycle yet.

emma are u on increased dose this round of clomid? sorry if ive already asked i get confused cos so many ladies on here. i would agree with ttc if it persists call dr. ive been crampy this month but nothing severe but i guess everyone is different


----------



## lisaf

hey everyone - cramping on clomid is normal and expected - I definitely cramped almost every day between ovulation and AF, but it should not be excruciating... if you're in a lot of pain you should get checked for overstimulation which can be really really bad. There were moments where I was in pretty bad pain, but it was always momentary and not enough to cause me to double over or anything (and I was fine by the way, no overstim). Basically the pain would fade before I could reach for the Advil bottle, lol. The 'worst' pain I had was where it felt like I'd pulled something... if I bent sideways it felt like I was pulling on a muscle that was seriously hurt. It was after O though and it went away.

DM - glad to hear AF showed, and curling up with Glee and some Haagen Daaz is the best treatment!

TTC - I hope you're wrong, but I totally understand.. its easier to prepare yourself for AF coming than have your hopes up and be crushed.

ME - some sore boobs, nothing major though.. not as much cramping this time off the clomid. Temp was up, but not high enough to be triphasic... I'm hopeful but not getting my heart too set on it. I'll be testing probably tomorrow (possible father's day surprise) only 9dpo tomorrow though which is such a slim chance, lol.


MrsChambers - there are 3 reasons they want you to have a period before starting Clomid.. 1) make sure you aren't pregnant, 2) make sure your lining gets reset and is at the right stage for implantation 3) make sure your body is capable of making a proper lining. The only 'harm' in taking it without a proper period is if you are actually pregnant. Other than that, it might just be a waste of a cycle. If you can't prepare a lining on your own, the clomid probably won't help (it can actually thin linings). Its possible you'd take it, ovulate, get a proper period then get to take it again and have everything be fine... but if you can't get a proper lining, you'd be wasting one of your limited chances on Clomid. 
I'm not a doctor of course, just wanted to share with you what I see as the possible downsides to taking it now... I understand the urge to get started and its possible it can kick things back into gear.


----------



## lisaf

oh yeah, I just watched 2 episodes of this show called 'I didn't know I was pregnant' ... most of them are just interesting (a 40 year old woman who didn't realize her symptoms were of pregnancy because they are also symptoms of this blood clotting disorder she has).... but this one girl was told she had PCOS and was told/misunderstood that it meant she couldn't have kids. Didn't use protection, had ALL the signs of pregnancy but considered it all side effects of her PCOS. It bothered me SO much... like.. how can you misunderstand so badly or just take one doctor at their word and not fight to find out ways you can get pregnant or google it?


----------



## tink28

hey lisaf

thanks for your insight on the cramping. for me its not unbearable or anything.

good luck with taking your early test 2moro! r u using a sensitive test? xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Your chart is looking lovely Lisa and all without the clomid. I shall be eagerly awaiting some news from you tomorrow :) Thanks for the advice and funnily enough it does feel like a badly strained muscle when I move or "stitch" and sometimes it takes my breath away. 

tink, yes I "illegally" upped my dose from 50mg to 100mg this cycle. Maybe this is why I shouldn't have :blush: I hope I don't have any serious problems or I will have to 'fess up.


----------



## tink28

emma im thinking of doing the same thing next month if i havent ovulated this month on 50mg so i can understand u doing it, we all want this so much.

i see u were bfn last cycle but did u have any ovulation? 

id say its the higher dose that has given u those strong cramps but then your dr might have put u on those anyway


----------



## lisaf

20mIU.. not terribly sensitive but worth a shot.


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope your all ok and ready for the England match whoooooooooooooo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Caz my DH and eldest son are watching, I can hear it in the background and them blooming vuvuzela horns want banning!! What a racket. I got my kids some free with The sun newspaper and I wanted to smash them up after one minute :)

COME ON ENGLAND!!!! (No offence you US girls) ;)

tink I still don't know if I ovulated last cycle as FS secretary would not give me the results over the phone :( I won't know until I see the FS again on 12th July. My doctor has agreed to do my bloods for this cycle so that I can at least get the results :)


----------



## caz & bob

my son wanted some but i told him no haha xxxx


----------



## MrsChambers

Thanks Lisa, I know and understand all of that. It has got a bit heavier now. I am using something it's not particularly heavy but I never have been since I was a teenager really. The heaviest one I have had was in March this year which was the first natural AF I had since coming off the pill in April 08. Although i am convinced taking Norethisterone in June 09, Sept 09 and Dec 9 - every 3 months - if I had taken it again i would have bled March which i did naturally very strange. 

It's so difficult!!!!


----------



## mrphyemma

I am no expert MrsChambers but if I were you I would count it as CD1 and start the clomid accordingly. All the best :hugs:


----------



## Wait & Hope

Hello Ladies :hi:

Hope you are all ok.

Lisa - good luck testing tomorrow, you're right it's worth a shot & would be a lovely Father's Day surprise. 

Em - hope your pain/ache is easing off - you should def go get checked out if it gets much worse - better to 'fess up than end up in hospital. It could just be you've made LOADS of eggs this month = more target practice for :spermy: :thumbup:

DM - 'glad' you've got AF but hope you're starting to feel better - fx'd this is YOUR month :dust:

TTC - it's not over till the witch lady flies in - keep us posted..

As for moi - CD5 today, take my last clomid tablet this cycle tomorrow. Feeling much better this month than last :happydance: Only had a headache on CD2 but other than that I'm good - I haven't even been a bitch :haha: 

Got the 'sperm meets egg' plan all lined up this month, commencing CD8. Gonna give the soft cups & pre-seed a go again too - PMA, PMA, PMA. Had a lovely 'chillax' in the garden today enjoying the sunshine and lay there letting my mind wander & starting imagining actually being pg again with a lovely big belly and then what it would be like having a new little :baby: in the house. I was that relaxed I fell asleep!! :sleep:
I ended up dreaming about :sex: ha, ha :blush: (with DH of course!) only to be rudely awoken by a neighbour mowing the lawn :haha:
Anyone would think I want to get pregnant....


----------



## mrphyemma

Sounds like a good dream W&H. I never have rudey dreams :( I often sit and wonder what it would be like with a baby in the house again. It obviously has its drawbacks but the good most definitely outweighs the bad. I hope we get lucky xx


----------



## caz & bob

haha w&h i take my last one tomorrow night haha i haven't been to bad today off them but yesterday was a hot flush day and the day before was headach day well in going to use preseed in stead of concieve plus this month just ordered it haha xxxxx


----------



## Wait & Hope

caz - can't say I've experienced the hot flushes...unless I only get them when I'm having naughty dreams :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

haha xxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh i get mega hot flushes! Had a bugger of one this afternoon.....


----------



## caz & bob

there bad arnt they xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl - really enjoyable with the 7 week AF! :rofl:

But I don't care. BACK IN THE GAME!!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad you have seen :af: tho hun back on the clomid then xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Could kick myself tonight. Got caught up in the world cup spirit and partook in a glass (ok a bottle) of wine. The drawback being my temp will be high tomorrow regardless due to the alcohol and I was hoping to see if I got a temp rise due to ovulation having occurred. Damn and blast it :(


----------



## caz & bob

same here hun my temp went down this morning so tomorrow it will be up because i have had to bottle of alcopop haha and the match was crap i thought did you think it was xxxxx


----------



## tink28

emma thats a shame they wouldnt give u results over the phone, my doctors will normally do that or at least say whether or not i need a further appointment from the results. can see why u wanted the extra clomid.

and i know what u mean about alcohol, i have one high temp on my chart from cd5 when id had a couple of drinks the nite before, i hadnt gone mad but was enough to raise it. 
mind u we could probably all do with a drink with the stress of long term ttc. im scared to do anything with being in the 2ww, scared the egg wont implant if its there etc. i know its silly. 
i had a fever 3 days last month and FF gave me crosshairs cos my temps rocketed and then removed them again. i got all excited thinking id managed to ovulate by myself :(


----------



## mrphyemma

Caz the match was that bad my son fell asleep :) They better buck their ideas up! All that blooming money for mediocre play :nope:


----------



## caz & bob

i no ye we will see what the next match brings hey xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

omg lisa I have seen that show also....unbelieveable huh? Yeah your chart is looking good, I hope you get your bfp tomorrow.

caz - OMG I just finished watching the game...I cant beleive it was a tie.

wait - woohooo for finishing the pills! Quite a good dream...maybe a forshadowing of more to come.

Mrschambers- yeah sounds like you have your cd1! 

Em - oh I am in the same problem, I am supposed to go dancing tonight and with dancing comes drinking and I wanted to see if my temp stays up tomorrow..to be honest I dont think it will so I am going to have fun and stop all this worrying.


----------



## DragonMummy

i avoided the football and watched the old BBC version of Pride and Prejudice instead. Colin Firth as Mr Darcy. YUM!


----------



## lisaf

DragonMummy said:


> i avoided the football and watched the old BBC version of Pride and Prejudice instead. Colin Firth as Mr Darcy. YUM!

That one's my favorite!


----------



## tink28

ladies could any of u experienced with temping take a look at my chart and see if u think i have ovulated or not? FF have given me day 14 as ovulation day but my temps arent that high and im worried i havent :(

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/

thanks in advance


----------



## mrphyemma

tink I can't see your chart. Mine pops up when I click on your link :(


----------



## mrphyemma

Kicking myself today. Soaring temp rise which would fit in nicely with my theory that I ovulated yesterday but alas I had to discard it due to the alcohol consumed last night. :(

I need today's opk to be lighter than yesterdays to also tally in but as we know things never go the way you plan:dohh:

ttc hope you enjoyed the dancing and drinking. A girl after my own heart :thumbup:

DM wise choice with the costume drama :)


----------



## tink28

:( do u know how i can post a link to mine emma?

i hope your opks get lighter and u get conf that u ovulated x


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm not very technical minded tink! You could put a ticker on. On FF, go to the share tab on the left and it will give you the option to make a ticker and then you copy and paste the code it gives you at the end into your signature on here.


----------



## tink28

ok hun i will try thanks. im crap with technical stuff too lol x


----------



## caz & bob

hi girl how are you all ttc have you not tested yet hunnie well i am ill today threw the bottles of alcopop last night carnt wait for my Sunday roast i take my last pill tonight :yipee: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

You boozer Caz!! (says me) ;) Yay to the last tablet!!! Hoping this is your lucky cycle xx


----------



## caz & bob

i am to if not i can try naturally with out any meds got pains in my legs today is that a clomid symptom xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Tink: i think if you go to the my home page bit on FF there is a link from there.

Well my ovaries have been twinging like good'uns all night after one dose so i think this month is gonna be more successful than last!


----------



## caz & bob

fx dm my legs are paining today and they was yesterday to i think it might be a clomid symptom because i haven't been the gym xxxxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

iv just got a pos opk!!! on boots and ic, yay, 2 days earlier than expected! heres to the tww xx


----------



## caz & bob

:yipee: hun xx


----------



## keepsmiling

i no. thanks god! iv locked my opks away now til next month xx


----------



## caz & bob

ks if you have a next month hun xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

ohhh well heres hoping
heres my pos opks, u no how i love to share the piks, its such a novelty lol xx


----------



## caz & bob

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy hun i do to haha its great have you been having lot of :sex: to cover you hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

not relly,, we did wed n thur night, nothing since!! but will do tonight and then for the next 4 days! hope its enuff, when is the best time to actully fall preg, is it b4 ov?
x


----------



## caz & bob

dont really no hun think before and the day after xxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

ohhh shit.. looks like i missed it then! x


----------



## caz & bob

you still might be ok coz do it tonight and tomorrow think you will still catch the egg xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

well i might not ov til later on tongiht so i cud stil get the eggy if ther is one to catch, and on the plus side after this cycle il only have 1 more til i go n c fs xx


----------



## caz & bob

you might not need it hun yet xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Kelly a +opk means you are going to ovulate within the next 12-36 ish hours so you still have time to get that egg. BD tonight and tomorrow if you can :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Yep I agree with Emma - you might not ovulate for another day or so yet. I like to make usre I don't miss out by BD every other day on the run up to ov, then every day as soon as I get a positive opk. Then once they have gone negative, one more day for luck, then every other day for a week. Knackering but I have a good success rate with it! :rofl:


----------



## tink28

thank u DM!

does this link work?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29bc2e


----------



## oxo

Hello all,
So many posts since I introduced myself, takes a while to catch up. Thanks for the welcomes 
My temps seem to be all over the place this cycle (last months chart was great) so no ovulation detected on ff yet, but I had lots of ovulation pains yesterday and a + opk so now wishing away the next 14 days to see if we've been successful.
My husband has his tests on Weds, he's been eating nuts and seeds all week - think he might be a little nervous (and tells me he's feeling like a budgie ha ha).
Have my fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## tink28

welcome faym and best of luck for this cycle, what cd day are u at the mo? 

Tink x


----------



## oxo

thanks tink. I'm on CD14, where are you?


----------



## tink28

day 20, FF gave me day 14 as ovulation although i think it was day 15. so am in the 2ww now and hoping i did actually ovulate, this is my 1st cycle of clomid x


----------



## caz & bob

fx tink you will probuly get your :bfp: this month on your first round xxxxxxx


----------



## tink28

ah thanks caz. i really hope so, i just cant imagine being lucky enough to be preg after wanting it for so many yrs, and all the annovulatory cycles and bfns!!
does this link work for my chart?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29bc2e


----------



## oxo

a little further ahead than me! Got my fingers crossed for you. The 2ww can go so slowly!


----------



## tink28

i know its agony! this cycle is harder cos i know im in with more of a chance now (if i was lucky enough to ovulate) but i dont want to get my hopes up for nothing!


----------



## lisaf

tink - I'd agree that you ovulated. I think FF put your crosshairs in where it did because you had no real data for CD15 (no temps or CM). Since you still got a positive OPK though, it might be CD15.... I usually O the last day of my positive or even the first day I go negative. Not sure if thats true for everyone or just me.
It shouldn't matter too much one way or the other if its off a little.
Do you have more charts or is this your first? I'm just curious if this is normal temps for you. They say all women are different, but your temps are about the same range as mine (I mostly think mine are low because they have gotten much higher on previous charts). Do you spot before AF?
Are you getting CD21 bloodwork done tomorrow?


----------



## tink28

hey lisa

thank u so much for your take on my chart, im really pleased that u think i ovulated. i used to temp about 4 yrs ago but have no idea what the temps were like. i temped last month and had no rise, so i couldnt tell u if these temps are normal for me. if i have ovulated this could be the 1st time ever!
i do temp quite early in the morning (7am) so that might be why they are lower. its just whenever i look at the chart gallery on FF they seem to be sky high post-O for most women, although i know everyones different.
ive never spotted before AF before and always have a period even though i dont ovulate.
im getting my 21 day bloodwork done on tuesday as there were no appointments tomorrow, so i guess that will give me a better idea


----------



## lisaf

tink - the day 21 bloodwork with both confirm that you ovulated and tell you what your progesterone levels are (they are what raise your temp, so low levels may mean poor progesterone production). 
I know what you mean about everyone having sky-high temps. The time that you take your temp shouldn't matter as much as how long you've been asleep... a minimum of 4 hours is needed for an accurate temp.

I know that I have a low body temp normally (almost never hit 98) so I'm sure that is part of the reason why I don't hit sky high temps during BBT.


----------



## tink28

im wondering if its the same for me- i just wondered about what time u wake up influencing it cos i know they have a temperature corrector on there to alter it if u wake at a different time.
lisa do u know what it will mean if i have low progesterone or what can be done? i know my 21 day bloods have always show no ovulation previously but this is my 1st month with help


----------



## DragonMummy

YAY Tink! Nice chart link! Looks lovely and ovulatey to me!


----------



## lisaf

tink - make sure you research yourself what the levels mean. Some doctors would say that my level (US 6.5 on my 3rd clomid round- 10 is normal for a natural cycle and 15 is normal for a clomid cycle but anything above a 5 means ovulation) was too low for some doctors to consider it to be ovulation on Clomid, but I KNOW I ovulated (OPKs, temps, period, cramps etc). Also, if you ovulated late before, day 21 might have been the wrong day for the bloodwork. It can be off a day or two but must be near 7dpo. 
This time, it looks like you'll be doing it right on time.
If you have low progesterone, there are several different kinds of supplements... the most effective seem to be vaginal suppositories (I took them last month when I thought i'd gotten a positive test and it brought my temp right back up and held off AF).
Doctors differ on when they'd want you to start them... mine won't let me have them until after a BFP.. some doctors put women on them after ovulation. 
Higher doses of clomid can increase your progesterone by getting your follicles bigger or making more eggs... but there are risks and my doctor wouldn't up my dose because he said all I need is to ovulate, that increasing it wouldn't help.


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks em, i really did enjoy it but got a high reading this morning on so like you I had to disregard my temp...i didnt even put it in.

caz - nope I didnt test...but all my symptoms are gone so I didnt bother, af should be here on tuesday.

Lisa - how is your symptoms spotting going.

tink - I agree with lisa...she really knows her stuff.

dm - hi hun!!!

welcome fay....g/l to you!


----------



## tink28

thank u to u all ladies- DM im really pleased u also think i ovulated.

lisa thanks so much u are a wealth of knowledge. i will wait and see what my levels are like and take it from there.

ttc dont give up yet i hope the witch stays away for u


----------



## lisaf

ttc - I'm good, had a temp rise this morning (well, I fell asleep with the thermometer in my mouth.. woke up to it beeping and it wasn't under my tongue anymore.. had a 97.78 which is close to what it was yesterday.. I immediately reset it and retook it and got 97.85.. I put that in)... I'll have to see over the next 2 days what it does before getting my hopes up. It could rise tomorrow then start to fall and still fit one of my previous patterns. Still not as high as my highest temps on record though. I should get my bloodwork results tomorrow.

BFN this morning but it was a long-shot anyway. 
Won't be around much tomorrow on here since I'll be at jury duty instead of at work goofing off with you guys.


----------



## ttcbaby117

lisa - fxed for you hun!!!! I really hope your tests come back stellar.


----------



## lisaf

ttc - thanks, it would be nice, but it would then throw off all that I feel I know about what my temps mean :haha: So it would be nice to be 'right' also, lol.
Boobs have been slightly sore, normal for me at this point in my cycle though.
I have had to pee 3 times this morning which is pretty unusal for me... trying not to get too excited.. its very easy to look so hard for symptoms that you imagine or even actually create them.


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh,, sounds like a gd plan,, made a depoit earlier lol with concieve plus! and will do for the next 4 days in a row too, iv put my opks away for the month now cos i keep usin em and wasting them xx


----------



## caz & bob

ttc your chart still looks good hun :dust::dust: xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

any news ttc?
xx


----------



## caz & bob

shes not tested hun xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

omg!! how on earth is she holding out!! shes doing very well. when is she testing
iv got my fingers crossed 4 her xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Evening TTC! How goes it?


----------



## winston83

good evening my lovlies hows every1s weekend gone gud i hope


----------



## sarlar

feeling better-cramps have mostly went away. stilll a little achy. cm has pretty much disappeared!! thinking that is a bad sign....nips sore. not feeling great about this month since most of my symptoms are going away!!


----------



## caz & bob

km she said she not winston did af get you hun xxxxx


----------



## winston83

it did hun came out of nowhere and ambushed me yesterday just as i ordered tests oh well bk on the clomid train tonite x


----------



## caz & bob

i no how you feel hun my last tab tonight xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## winston83

Britt11 said:


> winston83 said:
> 
> 
> i just got back from vets kittys have had their stitches out today finally got the lampshades off their heads lol now they shouldnt get stuck wen they try to climb through the bannister spindles lol
> i bought some 10miu tests mite be here in morn but probs monday so i will give them a go and see wot we get lol
> 
> :rofl:
> you're joking right?? your kittens didnt seriously get stuck with lampshades on their heads??...omg, either way glad kitties are okay...lol
> 
> TTC- boobs do not have to be sore in order to be pregs- everyone is different. It can come much later down the road- like 6 weeks is quite normal or not at all. Not everyone gets sore boobs, you are definitley still in it- fx'd for a bfp
> :hugs:Click to expand...

bless u 
they didnt have actual lampshades just protective collars that look like lampshades they had been to get neutered xx


----------



## lisaf

sarlar - there was a girl on here who had most of her symptoms go away before her BFP so it doesn't mean you're out!


----------



## mrphyemma

Awww Winston I'm sorry AF arrived :hugs: Hope this one is your lucky cycle x

Lisa and ttc your charts are still looking good. I have everything crossed.

Tink, finally got to see your chart and it does look as though you have ovulated. lets hope the bloods confirm it now xx

My opk's have gone faint again now so I will assume Cd14 was my +opk and that the intense pain I was feeling yesterday was indeed ovulation. A good temp tomorrow would be nice :)


----------



## caz & bob

when you testing lisa xxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Cycle buddies then, Win - I'm CD3. THIS IS OUR CYCLE!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Lisa your chart is looking good - less wobbly post-ov than last month. x


Must go and delete last months chart. No point in having an annov on there to confuse me!


----------



## angelmatthew

sorry to hear your af came winston :-(


----------



## MrsChambers

Well ladies yesterday was definitely CD1 which means I can start clomid tonight. Very scared! Lol


----------



## DragonMummy

Oooh another cycle buddy MrsC! Me, you and Winston are going to do it this month xxx


----------



## tink28

winston mrschambers and DM i really hope this month is your month ladies xxx

emma thanks for taking a look at my chart and i hope u get your temp rise 2moro to confirm O.

sarlar dont give up hope yet u are still early in cycle to write yourself off. i know its hard for us long term ttc as we scrutinise all possible symptoms but so many ppl dont get any symptoms atall til they're around 6 weeks preg we all still have hope til af comes! xxx


----------



## MrsChambers

Yeah cycle buddies DM and Winston. Although I have 100% faith for you two this month I don't reckon it will be my turn on my first cycle. But I guess who knows x


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh you never know MrsChambers!! :dust:


----------



## DragonMummy

You never know indeed! I've just had a run on my wii fit and of course that's when my hot flushes started :rofl: thanks clomid! On the upside my ovaries are twinging nicely which I am v pleased with!


----------



## sarlar

good luck on the new cycles ladies! thanks for the encouragement! fx:)


----------



## lisaf

hey all, thanks for the encouragement. I had a BFN this morning (sunday) but its still early.

you can take previous charts out of the statistics on FF so it doesn't mess up your other stats I did that on my last cycle because it got prolonged from the progesterone supplements.


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies!!!
How are you?
I have had a fabulous and very busy weekend. We just came back from a walk at the rivers, so beautiful today.

Only able to catch up on the last couple of pages of posts.
Lisa, you're right, its very early for testing- so good luck hon hope you get a bfp right away :thumbup:
TTC- you are still in the game, chart is great. Either way if you dont have a bfp this cycle you will get a bfp right after your surgery.
DM- you are so going to get a bfp this cycle, I am glad af showed up finally

AFM- nothing new, CD 9 today I guess, havent been temping in the last couple of days, just putting in arbitrary #'s....the Clomid really screws up my temps close to O anyway :)
did the 100mg this cycle, no increased side effects, just very emotional and cranky at times which is no fun

welcome to all the new girls and hello to everyone else
:hugs:


----------



## winston83

dm mrs chambers this is is gna b our mnth i can feel it wasnt really expectin a bfp last cycle coz i ov cd17 and wasnt expectin it till cd22 so dnt think we got enough jiggyness in at the rite time but this mnth i will be ready lol


----------



## MrsChambers

And you will do it winston YOU WILL he he he x


----------



## winston83

so will u me u n dragon can be bump buddies too lol


----------



## mrphyemma

Morning Ladies,

Britt, good to hear from you, I was beginning to think you had gone AWOL. Is it IUI next week?
Lisa, sorry about the BFN but like you say....early days!!
Anyone heard from Isi Buttercup? She has gone very quiet?

AFM Got a good temp this morning so I am assuming the nasty pains I was experiencing on Saturday were indeed ovulation. Having bloods drawn on Friday so will find out this time next week if I actually did lay an egg :)


----------



## Annie18

Morning ladies,

So much happens on here if you don't log on, been away for a weekend to friend wedding, is it just me or does everyone you see at social stuff say "oh when are you going to have a baby" so annoying.

Tink and Sarlar: fx for progestrone levels
Lisa and TTc hope you get your BFP.

Hope everyone else ok, wish could be cycle buddies with you DM, winston and Chambers still waiting for AF..could be a long wait want to get on cycle 2 now. Hope everyone else ok xx


----------



## winston83

mornin em i was just thinkin the same bout isi havent seen any posts from her since she was upset the other day hope she ok xx hows u


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all!

Lisa - early days, you may just have a shy one!

Isi - where are you, gorgeous girl??

Well I have been happily hot flushing all night with lovely twingey ovaries. Such a relief after pretty much sod all last cycle. Hoping for some nice, fat eggies!


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh and Annie, that drives me nuts! "Bout time you had another one isn't it?" - well yes but try telling my knackered, dried up and most unyielding ovaries and my husbands horribly disfigured sperm..... Now THERE is an answer I would like to give! :rofl:


----------



## winston83

lol dm x


----------



## MrsChambers

And I wonder what the answers to that would be DM?


----------



## MrsChambers

OK ladies any idea why my posts seem to take up too much room? There seems to be a huge gap after what I have written before my signature?


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh don't know - v strange! maybe cos I have so much jip in my siggy it takes up all the room? Who knows..... 


And you know what the answer would be - it would be a pitying look and oh I'm so sorry.... then MORE invasive questions!


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Good Morning All, hope everyone is ok x


----------



## DragonMummy

Right - am off to work. Prob nip on here in a bit if it's not too busy xxx


----------



## Annie18

DM very funny will say that next time someone asks, that will stop them asking about my ovaries again!


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl - serves them right!


----------



## lisaf

I think the posts take up a lot of room either from siggys or from the picture on your profile.

Isi - where are you girl?

Me - Temp took a nosedive today... not looking promising.. tested anyway because otherwise I'd wonder, lol BFN. Boobs have been pretty darned sore, bout the same as my first Clomid cycle though so nothing unheard of... maybe my progesterone levels will be ok afterall? I hope to hear back on that today but wont' be back on here until after 5pm.. jury duty again and they don't let me jump online in the middle of court, lol


----------



## DragonMummy

hmm... still over the coverline Lise... could surge back up? If not then at least it looks like you have had a nice, normal cycle - hopefully your progesterone will come back with sparkling results! x


----------



## tink28

hi everyone

DM love your avatar! i love babs! glad to hear u are twinging nicely lets hope this cycle is yours.

Emma good news about your temp! and good luck with the levels

Annie thanks for your well wishes for my levels i have them done 2moro

lisaf dont give up yet!

Hi Mrs Barrowman!

xxx


----------



## Britt11

hello beautiful ladies!
DM- love the new profile pic, lol
Lisa- your still in and its a great non clomid chart
Isi- I know it may seem that your posts may be over looked but honestly I think its just because we have so many ladies posting on this thread and so one post gets stacked on another and they all kind of blend together. Sometimes if i have a specific question, I ask it a couple times and then eventually it gets out there. I do hope you come back hon
Em- how are you doing lovely??

And yes, I think if all goes well I may be going in for IUI this Friday. Thinking of doing double IUI this cycle, anyone have any thoughts on that?

cheers,


----------



## lisaf

I know I'm not totally out, but when my temps drop at 10dpo they usually stay down. My coverline is a little lower than I think it should be also. 

Isi - its very easy to get overlooked here. When I come on in the morning there are sometimes 7 pages of reading.. I don't reply right away because someone else might have answered then by the time I get to the end, I've forgotten half the stuff I wanted to respond to. Its not personal, please stick around!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you glad i have finished the clomid now had horribly heartburn off it aswell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Oooh didn't know clomid caused heartburn... that explains a lot!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

As for the avvy pic - i thought I might give that outfit a try when tempting Hubby into his marital obligations!!! ;)


----------



## caz & bob

ye it one of the side affects hun i get any way but i get it bad off the clomid xxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

right,,, wonder if any1 can help me,, iv been on a fertiluty shopping sesh!! got green tea nad cough syrup?? when do i need to take them and fr how long??
xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG dm - your avatar is hilarious!

keepsmiling, drink about 2 cups of green tea a day from cd 1 to ov. About 5-8 days before Ov start taking 2 tsps of the robitussin 3 times a day. Only take the cough syrup until you confirm Ov. 

As for me...huge temp drop today so I think af will be here tomorrow. I am trying to get it in my head now that I will be having surgery next week. I dont know what kind of surgery they will be doing till i get there on Monday. My appt is in florida on Monday. Wish me luck ladies! Anesthia really scares the hell out of me, as well as the fact that they are going to be cutting me open!


----------



## tink28

keepsmiling i think the green tea is a cup a day from CD1 and the cough mixture is 2 spoonfuls a day. some people say u only need the cough stuff the few days before u are due to O.
thats what ive read online anyway other people may say different


----------



## keepsmiling

i hope i got the right one, i got the one with guaifensin in ? is thth right,, xx


----------



## tink28

ttc baby wishing u loads of luck for your surgery, im sure u will be fine


----------



## tink28

yeah that is right keepsmiling that has to be the active ingredient, if u got robitussin its the one in the red box


----------



## caz & bob

km is it like this hun and dose it have these ingredients in hun xxx xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0043.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 1









Photo-0044.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babyloulou

keepsmiling- yes it is the one with guaifensin in that you need. That should be the only active ingredient though- no others!! There can be as many ingredients as you like in there as long as guaifensin is the only "active" listed one xx


----------



## tink28

babyloulou hows the pregnancy going? x


----------



## babyloulou

Fine so far thanks Tink. Feeling very rough- don't want to moan about it on here though. How are you? You have no siggy- it's hard to see where you are in your cycle xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

happy 8weeks babylouxx


----------



## tink28

im working on the siggy but have no idea how to do it lol. can anyone help? x


----------



## babyloulou

There you are! You have one!!


----------



## keepsmiling

omg! im getin worried about havin low pregesterone now!
has any1 got it,, how can u tel if i have it, iv had lots of blood and hornmone tests? surely my fs wud of tested me 4 it, wudnt he>
x


----------



## DragonMummy

woop - she has a siggy! :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:yipee: if you want on like awe rs go on countdowntopregnacey and put your deatils in and then copy it and put it in your signature xxxxx


----------



## tink28

my siggy has landed haha.

loving my pot of gold at the end of the rainbow (i hope!)

keepsmiling the progesterone level would come up when u have day 21 bloods taken, have u been having annovulatory cycles or have u been ovulating on your own? x


----------



## DragonMummy

have you had cd21 bloods done KS?


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh iv had 2 lots done,, ages ago, anf thy sed i wasnt ovulation, but the fs thinks thats cos i dnt have reg cycles, so i had day21 tests dun on a 7 week cycle lol?


----------



## babyloulou

My 21 day levels were never "high enough" according to the FS- even this last cycle on 100mg I only got a level of 28 at what I now know was 6dpo (so only a day early!) - but when I got my bfp the FS didn't seem concerned about my prog level number- he didn't even test the level when he tested my hcg xx


----------



## keepsmiling

i never got my numbers, he just said i wasnt ovulating,, i think when i go bak to c fs in july il ask him about havin my bloods done to c if im ovulkating., but i supose if im put on clomid il have them done anyway,, is that wht thy test?
if i ring up docs tomorrow can thy give me my levels form when i had them done?
xx


----------



## tink28

im on my 1st cycle clomid and having bloods taken 2moro to see if ive ovulated on it. i think they then know whether or not to increase the dose or not. if you werent ovulating your progesterone would be low but hopefully clomid will sort that 4 u x


----------



## keepsmiling

i dnt understand all these numbers, all i no if i dnt ovualte propely! but then for the past 2 months iv been getin pos on opks which iv never got b4!!

if my levels wer too low id imagine that my fs wud of said somthin but he sed that my levels were fine, but too low for ov
x


----------



## tink28

try not to worry about the numbers hun, the main thing is that they are addressing the problem of u not ovulating properly. see how u go on the clomid and take it from there


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sorry for that bit of PMS, ladies. Been mega hormonal these last couple of days. 

DM, yay for AF! And your avatar is awesome. Barbara Windsor, still a stunner even now (okay, maybe I'm a bit biased as a total EE addict...,lol). 

Em hun, so happy you're now in the 2ww! I trust you were able to get some good bd in. Rooting for you girl!

Ttc, you know you're in my heart & prayers!

Lisaf, good luck with the test!

Smile and Onelil, how're those beans doing?

Afm, just looking forward to af already! I'm a total mess, extremely dizzy, very sore boobs....but I know its just the clomid since we missed the window this cycle. But gosh, I feel lousy! And those damn vuvuzelas aren't helping matters either!


----------



## tink28

hey isi good to see u hear again, hope af comes round quick for u ready for next cycle x


----------



## DragonMummy

I love my new avatar. It makes me happy....

Isi welcome back to the fray! Good to see you, you have been massively missed. Youre not far behind me so hopefully we'll only be a week or so apart as bump buds ;)


Clomid has me feeling gippy already and you know what - I am relishing it all! Can't even describe whats up but i just feel a bit dizzy and a bit headachey and very twingey. I am so impatient now. I want to fast forward to a sticky bfp. It's not right, surely that I am wishing my life away! But it just seems like all the time in the middle is limbo time.


----------



## lisaf

Well I got my progesterone levels back.. 6.9 (US) which is basically what I expected since my temps are mirroring what they did on my cycle where they were 6.5
Means I'm ovulating, but still low progesterone. My acupuncturist wants to start me on progesterone supplements from ovulation onward...which i'm open to doing, I just may want to wait a month at this point since I'll be covered by the extra insurance at that point. *sigh* still not 'out' but my lining may not be ideal for implantation with these low levels.


----------



## tink28

hey lisa

sorry to hear progesterone is still low but im really pleased that u ovulated without the clomid.that is a good sign and u must be pleased. i hope u can start your supplements soon.

DM i know exactly what u mean, this journey can get so frustrating!

hows everyone else?

im having 21 day bloods done 2day


----------



## Annie18

Hi everyone,

Lisa sorry levels low, but it's really good you ovulated on own.

TTC sending you lots of luck for operation.

Good luck to everyone else, and for people having progesterone levels done. Still waiting for AF to show up, hope it's soon getting inpatient now xx


----------



## tink28

thanks annie just had mine done this morning have to wait a few days for results now. 
hope AF turns up soon for u!


----------



## MrsChambers

Hey ladies its quiet in here today. 

I rang the fertility nurse yesterday to book in for follicle scans but as of yet have to hear back from her. I just hope I still get an appointment for when it's needed.


----------



## keepsmiling

yay for ov lisa!
xx


----------



## angelmatthew

hello ladies, hope your all well and possitive, got my appt for my hgs/hgc or what evr its called through for on 14th july, am slightly nervous as this could mean my only tube is damaged.


----------



## winston83

hey babes hows it goin goin for my 1st trackin scan 23rd so lets see if we get any eggies fattenin up fx
isi nice to see u bk xx


----------



## angelmatthew

good luck with fattening your eggies winston


----------



## keepsmiling

hi winston,cudnt helpbut notice u have pcos and 3 children. did uconcieve naturally??xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope you are all well xxxxx


----------



## Annie18

Quick question going to start charting temps soon when AF shows up, does FF tell you when ovulation going to be or does alert you after, just trying to get head round what temperature pattern i should be looking for with regards to best time to get jiggy? hope this makes sense finding all a bit confusing


----------



## angelmatthew

hi caz, how are you today? :flower


----------



## angelmatthew

Annie18 said:


> Quick question going to start charting temps soon when AF shows up, does FF tell you when ovulation going to be or does alert you after, just trying to get head round what temperature pattern i should be looking for with regards to best time to get jiggy? hope this makes sense finding all a bit confusing


i'm starting temps if this af shows up but i think your temperature will peak after ovulation,x


----------



## angelmatthew

can you help, i have a slider/ticker on lilypie but dont know which format to copy to paste it on here, can anybody help please..... am getting frustrated


----------



## angelmatthew

sorted it...


----------



## Dobchops

Hi, everyone

May I join? Started Clomid 50mg for the first time yesterday. Have to take it on Cd 2-6. 

I went to the ob/gyn for a check up(my first) and I had a constant pain in my right side. The doctor did a scan and found that my right ovary is enlarged. So I had all the tests done for PCOS but it came out neg. So now i'm on Clomid and hoping for the best.

Still not sure why my ovary is enlarged but we're hoping the clomid helps.

Good luck to everyone. :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

i am ok hunnie how are you angel xxxxx


----------



## angelmatthew

hi dobchops and welcome, im quite new on here, just finished my 3rd cycle of clomid


good luck for your cycle


----------



## caz & bob

dobchops good luck hun xxxxxx


----------



## angelmatthew

not too bad caz, got my appt for 14th july for the hgc(i think) test so a little nervous that they may find that my 1 tube is damaged but trying to stay possitive as af isnt due till next tuesday...


----------



## caz & bob

awww hun you will be fine i am show nothing to worry about xxxx


----------



## Annie18

Hi Dobchops,

I am quite new on here also. I have PCOS and just done my first cycle but it didn't make me ovulate, so dose increased to 100mg and just waiting for period so can start on second cycle. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Annie18

angelmatthew said:


> Annie18 said:
> 
> 
> Quick question going to start charting temps soon when AF shows up, does FF tell you when ovulation going to be or does alert you after, just trying to get head round what temperature pattern i should be looking for with regards to best time to get jiggy? hope this makes sense finding all a bit confusing
> 
> 
> i'm starting temps if this af shows up but i think your temperature will peak after ovulation,xClick to expand...


Hope your AF shows up soon, don't know about you but am fed up of waiting for mine!


----------



## angelmatthew

Annie18 said:


> angelmatthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie18 said:
> 
> 
> Quick question going to start charting temps soon when AF shows up, does FF tell you when ovulation going to be or does alert you after, just trying to get head round what temperature pattern i should be looking for with regards to best time to get jiggy? hope this makes sense finding all a bit confusing
> 
> 
> i'm starting temps if this af shows up but i think your temperature will peak after ovulation,xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope your AF shows up soon, don't know about you but am fed up of waiting for mine!Click to expand...

the waiting is the hardest part,


----------



## Annie18

angel: just reread your message is there still a chance of BFP for you? if so i hope Af doesn't come get you xx


----------



## angelmatthew

Annie18 said:


> angel: just reread your message is there still a chance of BFP for you? if so i hope Af doesn't come get you xx


i hope to get a bfp but this is now a waiting game for me, which drives me crazy but am staying possitive


----------



## Annie18

Keeping my fingers crossed for you hon x


----------



## angelmatthew

Annie do you mind if i ask, do you have any children


----------



## Annie18

Angel, don't mind you asking at all, No i don't have any kids, trying for the first one. Am 32 and husband 34 he has been tested and he is fine which good. Took a while to be diagnosed with PCOS just didn't have a period for almost a year, then went to see specialist who diagnosed PCOS and put me on metformin he hoped this may help with ovulation, but it didn't just had 45 day(ish) cycles but no eggies! Had first round of Clomid but prog levels 0.7, so upped to 100mg and hoping it makes me ovulate this time round. x


----------



## angelmatthew

Annie18 said:


> Angel, don't mind you asking at all, No i don't have any kids, trying for the first one. Am 32 and husband 34 he has been tested and he is fine which good. Took a while to be diagnosed with PCOS just didn't have a period for almost a year, then went to see specialist who diagnosed PCOS and put me on metformin he hoped this may help with ovulation, but it didn't just had 45 day(ish) cycles but no eggies! Had first round of Clomid but prog levels 0.7, so upped to 100mg and hoping it makes me ovulate this time round. x

wishing you all the luck in the world for your first baby:baby:


----------



## lisaf

Annie - charting your temps doesn't really help you predict ovulation at all. It confirms that it happened though which can be extremely good to know and you'll be able to see if you did time sex right instead of hoping/guessing and tiring yourself out.
If your cycles were the same length every time and you charted a few months and noticed you always O'd on CD15, then you could predict it in that sense. Some women get a drop in temp the day of ovulation so you might be able to see it that way. 
If you really want the heads up before ovulation, try OPKs with the temp charting... don't wait for a positive OPK since brands are all set at different levels and you may have the wrong one at first.


Me - still BFN... still early I know. My temp went back up this morning which is a little unusual but I'm trying not to get my hopes up too far just yet. We'll have to see if the spotting starts today. Boobs are barely sore.


----------



## Annie18

Thanks Angel, trying to stay positive which is easier said than done sometimes, find it is all i can think about sometimes. So nice to be able to come on here and not feel like i am alone with it all, family and friends are great but it's hard to explain to them how frustrating it is when your body doesn't do what you want it to xx


----------



## Annie18

thanks lisa for advice, just bought some opk off amazon. I really hope this is your month lisa, keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## lisaf

well everyone, I'm off to jury duty again... will check back in this evening


----------



## angelmatthew

good luck this cycle lisa x 

i found talking to the ladies on here soooo much help Annie as they really do understand the advice we all share is real and everyone understands which is great.


----------



## caz & bob

bye hun xxx


----------



## Smile4me

angelmatthew said:


> good luck this cycle lisa x
> 
> i found talking to the ladies on here soooo much help Annie as they really do understand the advice we all share is real and everyone understands which is great.

Yay angelMathew only 6 days until testing.. WoOO HOOO


----------



## tink28

hi ladies

just come back from seeing my dr, he is going to call me with the results of my day 21 bloods on friday and said that if i havent ovulated then he will refer me to the hospital, he wont increase the dose of clomid himself incase of over stimulation.

he has also told me to stop charting! he said its not good because it will make me more stressed! and that that will do me more harm as far as conceiving goes. what are your thoughts on this? ive found it useful just to confirm O. i mean plenty of people chart and still get pregnant. i know its not that useful for timing BD so maybe i should just go with my positive opks. im confused now :(


----------



## Britt11

tink28 said:


> hi ladies
> 
> just come back from seeing my dr, he is going to call me with the results of my day 21 bloods on friday and said that if i havent ovulated then he will refer me to the hospital, he wont increase the dose of clomid himself incase of over stimulation.
> 
> he has also told me to stop charting! he said its not good because it will make me more stressed! and that that will do me more harm as far as conceiving goes. what are your thoughts on this? ive found it useful just to confirm O. i mean plenty of people chart and still get pregnant. i know its not that useful for timing BD so maybe i should just go with my positive opks. im confused now :(

Good morning ladies!!! :)

Tink, my FS specialist told me the same thing- put the thermometer away. I have still been taking temps b/c its a slight addiction I think but I do miss quite a few days. Actually my temps are completely inaccurate on Clomid as well- last month my temps would have shown that I ovulated 4 days earlier than I actually did. I may put it away for good after O this month...
its up to you....but that seems to be the consensus from the professionals
cheers,


----------



## oxo

Hello girls, hope everyone's well.
Fingers crossed for a BFP for Lisa!

I'm still a little confused with OPKs & temps. My OPK was positive on sat, also got lots of ov like pain on sat, but FF hasn't recorded ovulation yet :shrug: so not really sure if I've ovulated or not. Really bad timing too this month as DH has his tests tomorrow so no BD today! Would be great if we knew exactly what was happening inside us.


----------



## oxo

anyone know how i show my ff ticker in my signature rather than the weblink?


----------



## caz & bob

you copy and paste your bbcode hun xxxxx


----------



## tink28

thanks britt think i may put the thermometer away after this month if my bloods confirm that ive O'd and just go from my opks to time BD.
i wouldnt say that charting stresses me but i do find it a pain. 
as i dont have a partner its not like knowing that i havent O'd yet means i can keep covering my bases anyway. ive found this month interesting so far as it does look like ive O'd and also fits in with my positive opks.
fay if u O'd on sat then FF may not mark your ovulation on there til 2moro as they normally need to see 3 raised temps before they do it. what have your temps been like since have they gone up?


----------



## Smile4me

tink28 said:


> hi ladies
> 
> just come back from seeing my dr, he is going to call me with the results of my day 21 bloods on friday and said that if i havent ovulated then he will refer me to the hospital, he wont increase the dose of clomid himself incase of over stimulation.
> 
> he has also told me to stop charting! he said its not good because it will make me more stressed! and that that will do me more harm as far as conceiving goes. what are your thoughts on this? ive found it useful just to confirm O. i mean plenty of people chart and still get pregnant. i know its not that useful for timing BD so maybe i should just go with my positive opks. im confused now :(

Tink sweetie, 
I never charted or tempted - I felt it was too much.
I just followed the Egg Meets Sperm plan and did my OPK's of course not peeing for three hours was hard but well worth it as the month (last month) I got my BFP by following the EMS plan as well as using the preseed. I am a firm believer in this as we tried for 16 months but this was the first month of these two combinations and I drank green tea and grapefruit juice.

I think charting and temping works but I can see it also stresses people but to each is there own and you follow what you think is right hun ;)


----------



## tink28

thank u smile, i think for me its been just amazing to see a temp rise for the 1st time ever this month. but as im using a donor i think charting is probably more use to someone in a relationship who can keep covering their bases until they see a rise and know they have definitely O'd.
if im not lucky this month i am going to do the green tea and grapefruit juice and also have ordered conceive plus which is similar to preseed as i have to say i was pretty dry this month and think that was the clomid.
i use CB digi opks and i think they are good, i trust in them.
massive congrats on your BFP and hope u are keeping well! xx


----------



## tink28

fay i just took a quick look at your chart, im no expert but i would say keep on with BD when u can and maybe opks again maybe your body geared up to ovulate but hasnt yet


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks ladies. 

Tink, good luck with your blood test results. FX that you ovulated and you get that bfp this cycle. 

Winston, hope you have nice fresh ripe eggs soon! :winkwink: 

Lisaf, its great that you ovulated on your own. I hope your progesterone levels improve soon. 

DM, Emma, Ttc, where are you guys?

As for me, af is headed my way with a vengeance! I feel awful! Hope it gets here quickly!


----------



## caz & bob

aw isi hope it comes quick for you hun xxxxxxx


----------



## lexus15

Smile4me said:


> tink28 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies
> 
> just come back from seeing my dr, he is going to call me with the results of my day 21 bloods on friday and said that if i havent ovulated then he will refer me to the hospital, he wont increase the dose of clomid himself incase of over stimulation.
> 
> he has also told me to stop charting! he said its not good because it will make me more stressed! and that that will do me more harm as far as conceiving goes. what are your thoughts on this? ive found it useful just to confirm O. i mean plenty of people chart and still get pregnant. i know its not that useful for timing BD so maybe i should just go with my positive opks. im confused now :(
> 
> Tink sweetie,
> I never charted or tempted - I felt it was too much.
> 
> 
> 
> I just followed the Egg Meets Sperm plan and did my OPK's of course not peeing for three hours was hard but well worth it as the month (last month) I got my BFP by following the EMS plan as well as using the preseed. I am a firm believer in this as we tried for 16 months but this was the first month of these two combinations and I drank green tea and grapefruit juice.
> 
> I think charting and temping works but I can see it also stresses people but to each is there own and you follow what you think is right hun ;)Click to expand...



Hi ladies, 

Probably sound daft but what is EMS Plan???:dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

egg meets sperm plan google it hun it will tell you when to bd xxxxxx


----------



## lexus15

I'm a dohh brain!!:dohh::dohh:


----------



## DragonMummy

evening all. Am reclining on my bed, resplendant with my hot flushes.....


----------



## ttcbaby117

annie - FF will tell you after you oved.....so I would do opks as well.

welcome dobchop - good luck this cycle.

Tink - I think i am putting down my thermometer also....

Lisa - 11 dpo..still early hun but I am keeping everything crossed for you!

isi - glad af is on her way and you can start your BFP cycle....

DM - enjoy your hot flushes hun....LOL I still cant get over your avatar.

AFM - I got my authorization for my dr appt from insurance today so that si good. I head to florida this weekend for my monday appt. I have been reading tons and it looks like I will have to stop ttc for at least 2 months no matter what they do. I am going to try my hardest to enjoy this break and pray for a fast bfp afterward. I will stop charting also because I do think it stresses me out. I also think we will take a vacation and I will have drinks and eat and not worry about ttc diets etc. I am almost feeling as if this break will help me. This last year has been hard. It is weird but in a way I feel relieved. Of course I would have felt better if I had my BFP, but not trying for 2 months is ok. Not sure how I will feel about it tomorrow hahaah but we will see. Oh and I really hope it isnt longer than 2 months.


----------



## lisaf

I don't find charting stressful... to me, its more stressful not to know whats going on at all ... but thats the control freak in me :)
It has helped me when I wasn't ovulating ... saved me a fortune in HPTs because I knew I hadn't ovulated. So in that sense, it kept me from stressing out. I also always know when my period is coming regardless of how long my cycle has been so far/when I O'd.

In the past hour or so I started getting some AF-like cramping. I took another HPT because I'm an addict and my pee was actually darker/more concentrated that its been in the mornings lately. I've had some particular spot cramping (first it was front left lower abdomen, now its lower right ovary area)... boobs are not exceptionally sore.. just feel like they are bruised deep down. Thats it for me....
though I stared at a woman's bump today pea-green with envy.


----------



## Smile4me

OH LISA F - FX'd!!!!! Can you take a test tomorrow?


----------



## lisaf

lol I'll be testing tomorrow for sure!


----------



## tink28

hey ttc good news about your appt good luck for monday. maybe the break from ttc will do u good and lower stress for a while, ive heard of people getting their bfp after a break!!!

lisa let us know if u test! have everything crossed for u!

im wondering if i should test today with something sensitive like FRER? im 9 dpo, maybe too early... what do u think? can i resist temptation......? xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I wouldn't advise you to test at 9dpo, Tink!!!! Maybe a 13dpo.


----------



## tink28

im thinkin the same thing, but its killing me lol!
i swore i would wait til af did or didnt come this month, just goes to show how impatient i am! been looking at people who got positives at 8dpo and 9dpo on FF! x


----------



## sarlar

tink i am the same!! i am dying to test today!!! i am debating since i have a ton of tests in my bathroom calling my name- i ordered a bunch on line!!!


----------



## tink28

ok sarlar lets do it lol, i dont think either of us are goin to be able to resist lol. if i get a neg i will just tell myself it could still be too early lol. i will do mine this afternoon, let me know how u get on! x


----------



## sarlar

sounds great!! it is currently 230 in the morning where i live- i work nights and am at work. i am planning on going home to bed and testing when i wake up since that is essentially my FMU!! So i will be testing in approximately 13-14 hours!! lol.... keep me posted and good luck:)


----------



## tink28

ok i should probably use FMU too but i will test around 3pm this afternoon, its currently 9.45 am here so we will probably test around same time. good luck for us both fingers crossed! x


----------



## Annie18

Good luck Tink, sarlar and lisa FX for BFP.

TTC hope monday goes ok xx


----------



## hevGsd

Ooh fingers crossed for you two! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsChambers

Fingers crossed girls!!!! 

Well the fertility nurse has rung me back today and I am now booked in for my baseline scan on Thursday next week so day 13. Not quite sure why she has chosen day 13 as I know most people have it on day 10 but guess she knows what she is doing. Although am getting worried as DM has said she can feel twinges from her ovaries and I cant say I have so I am beginning to think this isn't working.


----------



## babyloulou

I only got the twinges on one cycle out of my 4 Mrschambers so don't worry! xxx


----------



## MrsChambers

Thanks babyloulou makes me feel better.

I am loving watching your tiocker going up ;-) x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck Sarlar, tink & lisaf.

Afm, I guess I'm going to have to go au naturel this cycle (and next, from the look of things) :shrug:. My doctor wants us to give the clomid a rest for a few cycles....says my ovaries are a little enlarged. So....here goes another cycle.


----------



## tink28

hey ladies thanks for the good luck wishes.

i just tested with FRER and got BFN. i guess its still early as i actually think im 8DPO despite FF marking me as 9DPO. but i really dont think this is my month anyway

will only test again if AF is late i think

on a plus side, boots are doing buy 1 get 1 free on first response preg and ovulation tests, if anyone from the uk wants to get them!

xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies - 

isi - oh I am so sorry to hear that hun! Who knows maybe this will be when you get your bfp!

tink and sarlar - way to early to test but I understand the addiction.

Mrschambers - what is a baseline scan?

loulou - how are you hun? I hope that lil bub is doing good!

well af is killing me today. I am in pain so I am sitting here waiting for the advil to kick in.


----------



## MrsChambers

Hey TTC a baseline scan apparantly (so she told me today) is where they will scan to check for the follicles its called a baseline scan as it's the first scan they will do however if I need to go back if the follicles are not the right size then that's not a baseline scan. Although just looking it up on the net am not really sure ha ha ha.


----------



## lisaf

BFN this morning with a pretty steep temp drop. I am not spotting yet though I'm suspecting it will start up today. I've suspected my O date is one day later than FF has it so I might only be 11dpo... we'll just have to wait and see when AF shows.. I'm pretty sure she will at this point. (I know its still possible but its a long shot and I hate the disappointment so I'm talking myself down now) As long as AF isn't here, I'll keep testing to keep from going insane.
Good luck all


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope your all good had a good day today had me hair done m son has gone away with the school till Friday me and his dad have to mind his snake not looking forward to feeding it tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## tink28

hey mrschambers good luck for your scan, this is what i wanted but couldnt find anywhere that would do it. my dr said that if my 50mg hasnt worked this cycle i have 2 be referred to hospital so maybe thats when stuff like that will come in

lisaf sorry to hear that it looks like af is on way. im convinced im out this month too. not just cos of bfn cos i know thats way early but i just feel i havent been lucky. im already working on next month and what i can do rather than feeling negative about this month.

caz i love snakes! must be crazy

sarlar where are u did u test?


xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

you must be hun its a baby corn snake i hate them xxxx


----------



## sarlar

tested bfn. i know it is way too early but i feel better!! I AM REALLY only 8-9 dpo!! haha. well i think i will wait to at least 11-13 dpo to test again. hopefully.


----------



## tink28

lol same as me, i did use first response which are supposed to be accurate 6 days before but thats only in like 60%. 
i really dont think this is my month so am focussing on next month already lol. would be shocked silly if i was to get a bfp now


----------



## tink28

lol same as me, i did use first response which are supposed to be accurate 6 days before but thats only in like 60%. 
i really dont think this is my month so am focussing on next month already lol. would be shocked silly if i was to get a bfp now


----------



## DragonMummy

oh first responses like -theyre only 25miu. my cheapies and superdrugs picked mine up at least 3 days before the frer did. Lots of hope left! Anyway, I start testing from about 5dpo :rofl:

My excuse is that i ovulate so infrequently that actually getting to test is a novelty!


Anywho, evening all. Hope youre all well. Sorry the witch is on her way, Lisa. Gutted for you. x


----------



## tink28

are the first response early response not actually that sensitive then DM? must say theres something about them i dont like, maybe its the fact that they always give me a bfn! lol

i am gonna try your superdrug ones that u rate x


----------



## DragonMummy

nah theyre great for confirming a faint early one if you wait a few days, but i had really good lines on a superdrug (not squinty ones!) for 2 days before it showed on a frer. they used to be brilliant but i think they manuacture them differently now so theyre nowhere near as good. :(


----------



## tink28

ooh well that gives me some hope. i just had a conception reading done by sandra who u put a link on here for DM.
ive had 3 now from different ppl and am totally confused.....one has told me a boy conceived in august, one has told me a boy conceived in october, and one has told me a girl born in late spring. which would mean i would need to be pregnant either this month or next i think. confused!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

"late spring" - was that Jenny Renny?


----------



## DragonMummy

I was quite skeptical but my friend is a bit "sidekick" as she call it rofl:) and she completely concurred with what Sandra had said about pink and blue twins.


----------



## tink28

no it was sandra. jenny renny told me a boy due in july. i am totaly confused now as was hoping one reading would confirm the other. all totally different!


----------



## DragonMummy

well in the balance of probability, at least one has to be a fraud! My dates dont tie up with the jenny renny predicion so i have discarded that one. i would have to conceive end of next month - i am on my last dose of clomid and don't see the fs again til mid july! by the time i have taken the provera and started a new cycle will be well into august!


----------



## lisaf

FRERS are marked for 25miu. However, there is some evidence that they've picked up HCG as low as 12.5 (at least thats what peeonastick says about them).

I always wonder to myself if they bothered to put the test strip on my ICs... I would never know the difference if they forgot! hehe.


----------



## tink28

hmmmm i do know some fantastic genuine readers that ive seen face to face but cant help but wonder if alot of these internet conception readings are a scam.
they are entertaining though lol.
lisa alot of people seem to think FRER is great. but that single line looks so damn strong and lonely when i see it i cant help but curse it!!!! x


----------



## sarlar

i am nauseous all the time and vomited once so if i am not pregnant i officially hate clomid and am going to be miserable until i do get pregnant!


----------



## DragonMummy

Sounds promising sar. Fingers crossed x


----------



## tink28

yeah that does sound promising ive not had anything like that from the clomid


----------



## lisaf

Sarlar - wow that sounds promising.. aren't you like 10dpo or so?


----------



## lisaf

Had another weird test just now... https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/352101-another-weird-test.html


----------



## tink28

hmmm lisa those tests do seem weird, it really looks positive in one pic. but u say u are full flow now?

FF have just noted that my chart looks triphasic on day 21


----------



## mrphyemma

Wow Lisa!! Those tests look positive to me. I really hope this is it for you :) x


----------



## DragonMummy

I can't believe those bloody tests are messing with your head again Lisa. It's not fair. It really does look like a bfp though so am keeping fingers tightly crossed for you! X


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Emma....where have you been :hugs:. How's your 2ww going along?

DM, when are you expected to o? CD 7....you're 5 days ahead of me. So we might be cycle(ish) buds after all :D

Lisaf, I hope you get some clarity soon. Thinking of you.

I'm settling into the fact that I have to pull all my stops this cycle....since I will be running sans clomid. So SMEP, here I come!!!!! I pray it all does work out.


----------



## tink28

what are your views on triphasic temps? FF notes that i might have them as my temp has raised again past 3 days, dont think its sign of preg tho as if egg implanted 3 days ago im sure yesterdays test would of picked something up? xx


----------



## DragonMummy

@Tink - i told you mate, it's the frers! mine wasn't picked up til 17dpo on a frer :rofl:
I know triphasic is a good sign but like anything it's not a definate indication. x 

@Isi - Well on my first cycle I ov'd on CD12 so hopefully another early bird. I was chuffed this morning though, my CBFM has gone straight to high, just like it did on cycle 1! I got nothing but lows out of it last cycle so i am very hopeful that things are happening again this time!! x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:dance: DM!!!!! I can feel it in my bones for you this cycle!!!!!


----------



## tink28

wooo DM i so think this is your cycle, ive been reading your ticker and thinkin cycle 3!!!

what mg clomid were u on 1st cycle? 

and what is the name of the superdrug tests? x


----------



## DragonMummy

Haha I've always thought cycle 3 too! 

I was on 50mg first and second cycles, 100mg this cycle. No idea why 50mg didn't work at all last month when it got me a bfp on the first! Ho hum, ours is not to wonder why...


----------



## DragonMummy

Tink where do you actually live? Are you UK?


----------



## tink28

yes i am in UK hun x


----------



## DragonMummy

HERE is a link to them. But youre better off getting them in store as they usually have offers on. At the moment its 2 boxes (of 2 tests) for £8. In April they were BOGOF - I was buying 6 at a time! :rofl:


----------



## tink28

haha love it. im so wanting 2 test again today! bang goes my "gonna wait til af is late" theory lol xx


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: i hear you - I will be peeing like a dog on heat as soon as i get to 6dpo! :blush:


----------



## tink28

what dpo did u get your first bfp on the superdrugs? im 9dpo now even tho FF are tellin me 10dpo. im convinced i ovulated a day later then they're sayin x


----------



## DragonMummy

well i was getting faint lines on ics from 6dpo (i suspect they were nasty evaps though) but i didn't get a + til 14dpo when i was a day late. Frers and CB digis didn't show til 17dpo. x


----------



## tink28

cant believe they took so long to show up, and they are supposed 2 be the leading brands! just goes to show! x


----------



## DragonMummy

yup - really does!!

So looks like I could get another madly early ovulation this cycle. Check these out, from yesterday and just now

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC00492-1.jpg

Only thing is, when I got a bfp after an early ov before, the GP wouldn't take my dates very seriously, especially when I mc - he kept saying youre only just 4 weeks when I knew full well I was nearly 5. I know it's all relative but still....


----------



## keepsmiling

maybe early of is good 4 u and this twins!!!!!! lol xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

YAY for twins, DM :D!!! You're definitely shooting some eggs anytime soon! FX'd for you hun!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope your all good weather is lovely her having jackets for tea with cottage cheese been the docs today had my smear test done glad that's over with for another 3 years xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around much for the last few days and thanks for enquiring after me Isi. I'm absolutely fine thanks hun, I'm just bored of the 2ww. Got my Cd21 bloods tomorrow so should have the results on Monday afternoon to see if I have ovulated this cycle. I hope you get your BFP this cycle, do you normally ovulate without the clomid?

DM looking good for you this cycle :thumbup: I have my fingers crossed for you x

Caz, your tea sounds yummy.

Lisa, tink and sar here's to some BFP's very soon xx

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## lisaf

This morning's test was completely BFN... still only spotting but its bright red. Not a flow yet. Temp dropped way down today. I would blame the tests, but why would they ONLY give me these weird results one day out of my cycle? Every single IC I took last night had something on it.
I'm ok if its a chemical because then I can skip the HSG for now and save some $... it also will push my doctor to try the suppositories after O instead of making me wait for a BFP (when its already too late or too faint to be sure).


----------



## Wait & Hope

Hello ladies :hi:

This thread moves quick, so I'm sorry if I've missed anything over the last couple of days (any BFP's?) How is my cycle buddy, Caz?

I got my Day 21 progesterone results for last month and I'm pleased to say they were 65.3 so I definitely ov'd :happydance: as doc said anything over 30 would indicate ov. I told her I was taking clomid & she said that would explain why the figure was so high (?) Is too high a bad thing? 

Today is CD10, did the deed :sex: on CD8 & plan to again tonight (following the sperm meets egg plan). Also gonna do an OPK this afternoon, but if things go the same as last month I'll hopefully get a +tive on CD13.

:dust: BABY DUST TO ALL YOU LOVELY LADIES xxx I WANNA SEE MORE BFP'S :dust:


----------



## Wait & Hope

Sorry to hear about the BFN Lisa xxx :hugs: xxxx just read your post after I'd done mine.


----------



## sarlar

SORRY to hear the news LIsa!!thinking about you...


----------



## sarlar

i am 9-10 dpo today.


----------



## DragonMummy

grr to Lisa - stupid IC tests. It is so very pink that I would be more tempted to think chemical rather than evap. Hope you get something sorted.


Just had a new experience - been to see a house and I actually LOVE it! OMG!!!


----------



## caz & bob

Wait & Hope said:


> Hello ladies :hi:
> 
> This thread moves quick, so I'm sorry if I've missed anything over the last couple of days (any BFP's?) How is my cycle buddy, Caz?
> 
> I got my Day 21 progesterone results for last month and I'm pleased to say they were 65.3 so I definitely ov'd :happydance: as doc said anything over 30 would indicate ov. I told her I was taking clomid & she said that would explain why the figure was so high (?) Is too high a bad thing?
> 
> Today is CD10, did the deed :sex: on CD8 & plan to again tonight (following the sperm meets egg plan). Also gonna do an OPK this afternoon, but if things go the same as last month I'll hopefully get a +tive on CD13.
> 
> :dust: BABY DUST TO ALL YOU LOVELY LADIES xxx I WANNA SEE MORE BFP'S :dust:

hiya hun doing ok no sign of ovulation yet have you xxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

aww lisa sorry you got :bfn: hunnie xxxxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

thanks everyone... I'm just frustrated by not knowing for sure one way or another... is it funky tests or chemical? Though I'm not sure I care if the doctors will take this as proof that I should be on the suppositories sooner.

I have an appointment next Wednesday with the fertility specialist.


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun i hope you get your :bfp: xxxxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

Thanks.. I'm not too devastated because I'm just relieved that it seems like its possible, you know?


----------



## mrphyemma

Awww Lisa I'm sorry honey. I hope you get some answers xx

W&H fab news on the progesterone levels, was that on 50mg of clomid? I hope this is your lucky cycle xx


----------



## tink28

i caved and tested again today lol. another bfn. i knew it would be, why is poas so damn addictive??? i got the superdrug tests on offer u said about DM. so at least i have a good stock now.

i have the worst lower back pain ever today, has anyone else had this on clomid? im pretty sure im not preg so hoping AF is along early next week ready for the next cycle. 

the dr is calling with my progesterone results 2moro and im soooo nervous, im pretty sure i have O'd from my chart but im worried i'll hear bad news.

lisa as others have said i really hope u get some answers soon


----------



## DragonMummy

Tink how come we don't have a little linky to your chart? I want to stalk!!! (stamps feet)


----------



## caz & bob

it might be to early tink hun xxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Emma. I actually do ovulate on my own, but as I have one good tube...we just like to boost the odds. But have a good feeling for this month! Wishing you all the best of luck hun!

So sorry about the BFN, Lisa.


----------



## tink28

my ovulation chart? how do i put a permanent link in?

this is it 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29bc2e


----------



## tink28

i think i prob am testing too early, the back ache and cramps i have today are horrible, i think thats AF gearing up cos this will be my first "true" period in ages. i always bleed but they say its not a true AF if u dont ovulate


----------



## DragonMummy

go to your siggy and paste it on there same way you did here, using the little insert link button x


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh youre right - sexy chart!


----------



## tink28

lol it looks quite pretty doesnt it? its a massive novelty for me cos im not used to havin a chart with a rise! 
thanks for the friend request DM i think ive accepted it! x


----------



## DragonMummy

:D


I have just taken inventory of my TTC supplies drawer..... I have as follows:

3 packs of 2 FRER tests
2 packs of 2 CB digi tests
2 packs of 2 Superdrug own brand tests
11 IC pregnancy tests
27 IC ovulation tests
1 box CBFM test sticks
1 box CB Digi Ovulation tests.


Suspect that's me set for the month :rofl:

Although I might need to get another box of CBFM test sticks as I only have 8 left, although that should take me up to CD15 so might have a peak by then. Will see what it's looking like at the beginning of next week.


----------



## tink28

haha my collection is starting to rival yours DM x


----------



## DragonMummy

You should have seen it in April. I got VERY over excited and superdrugs were on BOGOF - I had about 7 boxes of them on top of a couple of boxes each of frers and digis. DH just rolled his eyes every time he saw them! It's how I deal with these things. I like to feel I am doing something productive so spending my wages on stuff I am just going to wee on seems like the best way!


Of course I could just lose some weight... that would be easier! :rofl:


----------



## keepsmiling

iv got 5ic and 40 icopk and 1 boots ov test left, need to stock up, but im waitin 4 a good offer to come up on either hpt or ov sticks lol i hate payin full price for things xx
u shud take a pik of this drawer dm im interested lol xx


----------



## tink28

DM your figure looks lovely in your pics? x


----------



## keepsmiling

wots everyyone else got in there ttc drawer lol xx
ohh and iv got a persona fertility thingm, but no sticks yet xx


----------



## caz & bob

i have 20 opks 7 hpts preseed xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

wot hpts? ics?
xx ic got 5 ics lol x


----------



## caz & bob

hpt home pregnacey tests xxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

i no that lol, i meant wot kind r they lol r they ic?
x


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies, how are you?

I got a positive opk this morning, so going in for IUI tomorrow...gosh I hope it works this time...may go for double IUI but they only do them later in the day on Saturdays, so may not be worthwhile for the 2 this cycle

:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

good luck britt, i hope this works 4 u xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

@Tink - thanks but my bmi has crept up to 33 now - doubt FS lady will give me any more clomid next month if I don't sort it out!

@Britt- GOOD LUCK!


----------



## tink28

good luck britt, have everything crossed 4 ya.

DM im getting heavy but its so hard to lose the weight xx


----------



## mrphyemma

All the best Britt. I have everything crossed that this attempt is successful for you :hugs: xx


----------



## lisaf

Good luck Britt!!

FYI girls - I emailed the company I got the tests from and they said that any kind of line counts as long as it was pink. I emailed them pictures though just to double check and I haven't heard back. Lol.. they probably think I'm nuts


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl @ Lisa - well if you don't ask, you don't get!


----------



## Britt11

thanks girls, really appreciate the kind words
Em- how are you feeling this cycle, I see that your 5dpo...woo hoo
DM- really feeling good for you on this cycle as I stated before
Lisa- the test sure looked positive to me, glad you're emailing the company

hello to everyone else
hugs,


----------



## DragonMummy

Thanks! I am feeling pretty buzzed. I am trying not to have TOO much PMA as I can't bear the crash when you get the bfn, but I just can't help feeling that this has to be my month. But then another part doesnt think any of it is real and is convinced it will never happen so you can't win 'em all! x


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:


> i no that lol, i meant wot kind r they lol r they ic?
> x

ye hun xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

Britt11 said:


> Hello ladies, how are you?
> 
> I got a positive opk this morning, so going in for IUI tomorrow...gosh I hope it works this time...may go for double IUI but they only do them later in the day on Saturdays, so may not be worthwhile for the 2 this cycle
> 
> :hugs:

good luck hun hope you get it this time fx for you xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks Britt. Yes 5dpo (Yawn) Time is really dragging :( My left ovary has been aching for the last couple of days. I was starting to get paranoid that it might be ovulation and everything had gone awfully wrong, but surely it can't be?!
I have started a diet today. Have decided to go on Hols in August (less than 8 weeks away) and I have no money for new clothes. I have a wardrobe full of summer clothes one size too small for me, many of which still bear their tags so I am on a mission to lose some lard. I think one stone would get me back in the clothes. Did ten minutes on the trampoline (yes I did empty my bladder first) and it nearly killed me. Will aim for 15 mins tomorrow :)


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi all,
I'm new and not sure if i should be here or not? Im not LTTTC but i've been given 50mg clomid for 3 cycles today :) I have to take progesterone tablets for 10 days before to start my af but im hoping that my ovaries start working! Have endo and i had hormone treatment last yr that shut down ovaries and now they're still sleepy i guess? 
Hope you guys dont mind me popping in here but i figured i'll ahve lots of questions about it all soon!!!x


----------



## keepsmiling

well mine is just over 30 at min, n got to get it down to 29 in 4 weeks! i hope i can do it x


----------



## tink28

hi dreamofabean, wishing u good luck with the clomid x


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi dreamofabean - welcome to our potty little family! x


----------



## lisaf

dreamofabean said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new and not sure if i should be here or not? Im not LTTTC but i've been given 50mg clomid for 3 cycles today :) I have to take progesterone tablets for 10 days before to start my af but im hoping that my ovaries start working! Have endo and i had hormone treatment last yr that shut down ovaries and now they're still sleepy i guess?
> Hope you guys dont mind me popping in here but i figured i'll ahve lots of questions about it all soon!!!x

Hey dream - I've seen you around on other threads. Welcome!


----------



## Wait & Hope

mrphyemma said:


> Awww Lisa I'm sorry honey. I hope you get some answers xx
> 
> W&H fab news on the progesterone levels, was that on 50mg of clomid? I hope this is your lucky cycle xx

Yes Em, that was on 50mg of clomid.

BTW, did an opk this afternoon and not dark enough for a 'positive', but there was defo a 2nd line so maybe LH is on the rise, PLUS I got ewcm today!? I don't get ewcm very often at all let alone on CD10 so well weird for me. I have been drinking grapefruit juice which I've never done before so maybe it really does work :happydance:


----------



## tink28

wait and hope my opk always looks like that the day before a positive!
im gonna try the grapefruit juice next month x


----------



## sarlar

my one (.) is now bigger than the other. wtf.


----------



## tink28

morning everyone, hows everyone today?

i get my 21 day blood results back today and am so nervous, so worried im gonna hear that my progesterone is low or that i didnt O. 
even though my chart looks promising, im so used to hearing otherwise its hard to believe it!

sarlar are u having any other symptoms? im just waiting for AF to show now, convinced im out this month


----------



## mrphyemma

Tink, your chart is still looking fabulous and 11dpo is still early to get a BFP so in my humble opinion....You are still in the game!
I know what you mean about being nervous for the test results. I have my bloods taken today and I will be soooo nervous when I call for the results on Monday.

Sarlar I have no idea about the enlarged booby but hopefully it is a good sign.

W&H Glad the grapefruit is working and hope you get the +opk soon xx

Good Luck to Britt today with the IUI. Thinking of you my lovely xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Forgot to say, I'm feeling a bit down today. My temps are wavering between two figures and don't seem to be on the rise at all. I am losing confidence day by day. Was hoping for some good temps on the 100mg :( I think it is going to take dynamite to get me ovulating :)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Don't lose hope,Em. Maybe it's just a bit later than anticipated.


----------



## tink28

thanks Em, to be honest even if im out for this month i will jst be thrilled to know i ovulated, that will give me massive hope.

dont lose hope on your temps yet u might be on a slow rise, has FF given u crosshairs yet? did u ovulate on your last cycle? i know u increased this cycle x


----------



## Dobchops

Hi, everyone.

How are you ladies feeling? Will be taking my last one today. Had a bit of nausea and lots of headaches but otherwise OK. what day did you start b'ding? My oby/gen said only from CD 10. But there's a lot of ladies on here that starts on CD 8. :shrug:

Tink I'm holding thumbs and everything else for a bfp for you this month. Hope you test result are perfect.

mrphyemma :hugs:

What does grapefruit and green tea do for you? :blush:


----------



## tink28

hey dobchops, the green tea and grapefruit juice is said to increase cm, im gona try it next month if im out this month, ive heard of people havin good results on it.


i ovulated on day 14/15 this cycle which was my first clomid cycle. im using a donor so cant BD regularly like most others on here but day 10 would prob be good time to start id say to cover your bases. are u using opks? xx


----------



## Dobchops

oh, green tea here I come. LOL. and grapefruit juice if i can find.

I would love to get some opks but they are quite expensive here in SA and the cheaper one's online is out of stock :nope: Maybe I can twist DH arm to get me some of the expensive ones.

I want start charting my temps as well but need to get a thermometer asap.


----------



## tink28

keep looking for cheaper opks online i think alot of the ladies on here use them and some might be able to tell u the best place to get them.

i use CB digi but thats just cos i hate trying to interpret opks! they are expensive tho xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Nothing wrong with your chart at all, Em! You've clearly ovulated, thats a good surge! Worry ye not xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

ok question. I did 2 opk's today. The ic is not positive but a strong line nonetheless. But I got a smiley on the digi one! WTF?


----------



## keepsmiling

how strange, i normally get better lines on ic cos there more sensitive xx


----------



## DragonMummy

well i normally do too. It's a bit patchy, maybe I didn't leave it in the wee for long enough. Will try another one later.


----------



## sarlar

tink- this is really a roller coaster! well as far as symptoms, I i have swollen sore (.)(. ). one is larger, lol.... nausea is better but still get a little nauseated in the morning until about 12-1. today is better though so maybe it is going away? little bloating, gas. other than that nothing!! some food cravings/aversions. basically all things that can be explained with af coming and progesterone peaking after O. Not too confident either. GUess i just have to wait it out. it is amazing how SLOW 5 days can go!!


----------



## tink28

DM if u got a positive on the digi then get busy, i only got 2 days of smileys then the surge had gone

sarlar ive given up on wondering what could be symptoms! i think im out this month but i really hope ur still in. loved the way u did your boobs one bigger than the other haha x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - just a quick drop in....I am so busy trying to get ready to go away for this surgery.

DM - I remember this happening to you last cycle also....I would go with the digi.....so confusing eh?

Well I hope you all have a nice day today. I am off!


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> ok question. I did 2 opk's today. The ic is not positive but a strong line nonetheless. But I got a smiley on the digi one! WTF?

DM- OMG me too!!! I got a negative on an IC and a smiley on a digi yesterday (however when it came out the 2 lines were not the same so who knows) but I called the Fertility clinic anyway. I checked later last night and the IC was positive.
I think that just means I will definitely do double IUI this cycle.
and holy cow thats an early O???!!!!!! good for you, less wait time :)

Em- your chart looks great- definite nice O

DH is taking his time to get to the clinic this morning to provide a sample, he is doddling in the kitchen- GET going already, lol!! I go in a few hours after him this morning

:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

omg i am gettin relly bad af pains already, think im out this month ladies,, oh well always net month xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks for your support ladies. I agree that my chart does show that ovulation has occurred but every chart for 18 cycles has looked very similar and it seems I possibly wasn't ovulating going by my progesterone tests. My temps never flow they wobble up and down for 13 days after O and then plummet for AF. Also my boobs are sore today and I always get sore boobs in the 1ww so yet again negativity is setting in. I need some PMA....HELP!!

DM that sure is going to be one early eggy. Get it fertilized!!!!

Kelly I'm sure its too early for AF pains my love.

Isi, how are you doing? Anywhere near ovulation yet?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Please don't lose the PMA, Emma :hugs:. Don't make me make up a cheerleading chant for you :D. Have no fear and keep positive hun! As for me, I'm nowhere near o...lol! Still CD3 for me!! Just gearing up for a very targeted SMEP, since I don't have clomid in my arsenal this cycle!


----------



## lisaf

DM - I'm betting the ICs are set for a different sensitivity level than the CB digis...
I actually found this great site and am tempted to order since I can get 10miu/ml tests from them! https://www.homehealth-uk.com/medical/pregnancy-tests.htm
They also sell OPKs in 3 different levels of sensitivity so you can find the right one for you without trying several brands in a hit-or-miss style.
The HPTs seem insanely cheap! (25 10miu/ml for 3.23pounds)... anyone want to be my guinea pig on this? :D It almost makes more sense to buy the 50 pack, but that seems too pessimistic to me, lol.

Emma- Your chart is looking good. I know your temps don't spike as high as other women's seem to but they are arching upward very nicely... it looks like a nice normal chart to me. I'm curious if your temp isn't getting up to 98F because of a low progesterone issue like me or if its unrelated... I wonder if they've been testing you for progesterone on the right day?


----------



## lisaf

translation for me?
What does PMA stand for?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Positive Mental Attitude, Lisaf :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

thanks isi... thats what I thought it was! :)

What does PMSL mean?


----------



## MrsChambers

Pissing myself laughing Lisa


----------



## mrphyemma

Positive Mental Attitude Lisa!

Lisa I think my temps are lower than average due to having an underactive thyroid but the low progesterone thing has crossed my mind a few times.


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all my son is back today are you already for the match tonight im have in a drink xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarlar

BFN on First response today. think i am out for this month.


----------



## lisaf

Emma - are they treating your thyroid too? 

Sarlar - sorry hun! What DPO are you?


----------



## caz & bob

awww :hugs: to you and lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Hey everyone! Busy day today. Had to sprint to the post office and tax my car - I realised today to my absolute horror that the tax ran out in May :rofl:

Then we went strawberry picking/scoffing, then... WE BOUGHT A HOUSE!!! Yes we did! And it's beautiful. Things are moving in the right direction!

As for the early ov, I ov'd on CD12 on my first cycle so I guess this will be similar as I did 1-5 on that cycle and did 2-6 this cycle. So will balance out about the same.

Isi - SOOOOO want to see your cheerleading routine!

Britt - what IS it with men and their SA's? It's not like theyre donating a kidney ffs! Crikey, you'd be hard pushed to STOP them knocking one out a few years back, now suddenly they've gone all shy! :haha:


----------



## Annie18

Hi ladies,

Been away on a course for a few days so missed last few days, it moves so fast on here. Sorry lisa and sarlar for thinking you are out this month still keep my fingers crossed. 

hope you are all well, have a good weekend and lets hope england play better tonight!


----------



## Annie18

DM congrats on the new house how exciting x


----------



## DragonMummy

Thanks Annie! Sar the FRERs are rubbish these days. There's still hope. I didn't get a bfp on one til 17dpo x


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> Hey everyone! Busy day today. Had to sprint to the post office and tax my car - I realised today to my absolute horror that the tax ran out in May :rofl:
> 
> Then we went strawberry picking/scoffing, then... WE BOUGHT A HOUSE!!! Yes we did! And it's beautiful. Things are moving in the right direction!
> 
> As for the early ov, I ov'd on CD12 on my first cycle so I guess this will be similar as I did 1-5 on that cycle and did 2-6 this cycle. So will balance out about the same.
> 
> Isi - SOOOOO want to see your cheerleading routine!
> 
> Britt - what IS it with men and their SA's? It's not like theyre donating a kidney ffs! Crikey, you'd be hard pushed to STOP them knocking one out a few years back, now suddenly they've gone all shy! :haha:

:rofl: no kidding DM
so DH's sample was 17million this time post wash- last time it was 45million but he also had a couple more days of buildup. Different nurse this time, she was awesome and didnt kill my cervix!!!! took her 30 seconds not 20 mins like the other nurse

Congrats on the house :happydance::happydance::happydance: yeah good things to come

Sarlar- hope you get your bfp and its still early

off to another apt
:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

ok I just tested again and got a big O this time, no smiley. IC was a tiny bit lighter. But it was a strong sample. Think I will prob get the surge tomorrow. See what my CBFM does in the morning...


----------



## DragonMummy

Yay Britt, sounds good - guess it looks like we'll be cycle buds too! Am accumilating many this month! :haha:


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> Yay Britt, sounds good - guess it looks like we'll be cycle buds too! Am accumilating many this month! :haha:

yeah!! I am happy about that :thumbup:
I go in for IUI again tomorrow, heck why not I figure :haha:
and then we will be bump buddies b/c we are getting our bfps this month!!!
:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

Wow theres a whole load of us all at the same point now - it's a pheromone thing! :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

well i have just done a opk not quite there yet but i have started the cough med today xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey guys,
Thanks for the welcome!! So, its a little bit premature, but is there anything i need to know about using clomid? Any top tips? Does it effect using opks? What time of the day is best etc? 
Thanks all xx


----------



## caz & bob

its up to you when you take it hun i took 3months in a morning and took the other 3 month on a night before i went to bed drink grapefruit juice and green tea they will help your cervix mucus hun xxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats on the house, DM! Lol, maybe if I lose these awful 10 pounds, the routine will be cute :haha:. As for men and SAs, my DH was so miserable before and after. He only cheered up after the results. Boy, did he milk that "favour" for weeks after! Men!

Good luck with the IUI, Britt. So many of you in the 2ww at the same time has to be a good thing!

Sarlar, it might be early days yet.


----------



## mrphyemma

DM...Great news re the house! Was your offer accepted and do we get to see pics?

Britt...Glad the IUI went well today and good luck for tomorrow too xx

Sarlar..Still early days, not out yet xx

Caz... enjoy your drink and the football. I have decided not to drink tonight in case there is the teeniest chance of a BFP and also it knackers my temps up for the next day.

dreamofabean...It can affect your opk's I believe. I heard it is best not to poas until a few days after your last tablet (Can someone back me up with the facts please :) ... )

Lisa.. I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism 23 years ago and have been on levothyroxine ever since. I know for a fact that it isn't that preventing me conceiving as I have had 3 children already :)


----------



## DragonMummy

@Em - we offered £250k which they turned down, so we went in again at £258,500 and they came straight back and said meet us at £260k and it's yours so we did!

HERE it is x


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh I love it DM. The garden is lovely and established. You lucky devil. New house...New baby ;) xx


----------



## DragonMummy

haha thats what we're hoping!


----------



## caz & bob

emma im not drinking in tww hun and not exercising aswell xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

Congrats DM ... Can't view your link yet as I'm on my phone
britt... FX'd.... Maybe this nurse did a better job... Heard so many horror stories about the nurse spilling the sperm!!!
I'm very upset because I found out that we're going to have court on Wed and I had to reschedule my FS appointment... Have a really huge project at work the following week so I can't see the FS until July 6th!!!!! :(


----------



## angelmatthew

good evening ladies, hope your all feeling good, did test this morning (early i know )and i got a :bfn: so feeling pants but it could just be because its early


----------



## caz & bob

it will be to early yet hun xxxxx


----------



## Britt11

Hi girls thanks for the well wishes

DM- I freakin love that house, congrats!!!!!

Em- g.l. I'm wanting to see a super fat BFP from you this cycle

Caz- you are gearing up to O soon :thumbup:

Lisa- I would have been pissed to, I know you cant reschedule the court date, agggh so frustrating for sure. I know, I wouldnt doubt that nurse hatchett spilt the sample, she was awful- this nurse was like night and day with the procedure AND had a personality!!

Isi- g.l. with this cycle, hope it brings you a bfp :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun carnt wait fx it all works for you this time britt why you had some one proper xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Lisa - oh boo, you must be really pissed off.

AM - better luck in a few days I reckon.... x


----------



## angelmatthew

oh Lisa, what bad timing, but if theres nothing you can do then maybe you could take this extra time to try and relax (if it were that easy)


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks guys! Will get some green tea and grapefruit juice then!!x


----------



## sarlar

k guys my ticker says 11 dpo but i think i may actually be 10 dpo. just went to the bathroom and had light brown spotting when i wiped-nothing in my underwear sorry if tmi!! could this be implanation?? yikes!


----------



## caz & bob

yes it might be hun xxxxx


----------



## sarlar

i hope so!!!!!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you hunnie xxxxx it can be anything from 8 to 12 dpo i think xxxx


----------



## dreamofabean

FXed x


----------



## caz & bob

hope we all get awers this month we can all be bump buddys xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarlar

THat would be amazing!! I look forward to that:)


----------



## tink28

sarlar i have everything crossed for u that sounds so promising. u are the same as me my chart is saying 11dpo but im sure im 10dpo.

ive had bad cramps and back ache for 3 days now and im sure AF is gonna hit me with a vengence!

DM congrats on the new house

britt glad your IUI went ok fingers crossed

the drs didnt call with my results today so will have to wait and chase them up monday

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

i would to hun it would be all in 1st tri xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

would be so nice if we could all "graduate" to first tri....


----------



## lisaf

I do just have to chime in that getting brown spotting at 10/11dpo is pretty much normal for me at this point. Don't want you to get too hopeful since it can be other things too.


----------



## tink28

hi ladies

how is everyone?

i have had such bad cramps in the nite i was convinced AF has started. when i took my temp this morning i expected to see a drop cos im sure it cant be far away but its actually risen again slightly. did any other ladies on clomid experience these cramps before AF? ive never had them before apart from maybe a few hrs before AF starts


----------



## tink28

OMG OMG OMG ive just got what im sure is a bfp on a FRER test!!! theres a definite pink line there, its faint but came up within a minute im shaking i cant believe it


----------



## babyloulou

OMG Tink!!! Congratulations babe!! So happy for you! :hugs: :dance: :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

post a pik tink!!! omg so happy 4 u xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Wow Tink!!! Put a picture up, I want to see this BFP :happydance:


----------



## oxo

wow! congratulations Tink, thats fabulous news. Was this the first round of clomid? Thanks also for the advice on my chart, FF finally put lines on it today (6DPO). I was getting so impatient and thought I maybe hadn't ovulated this month. Hopefully I have.

Got my order of preseed and a CBFM for the next month. Trying this one without clomid and seeing what happens. Then to FS at the end of July to see what's next.

Good luck to you all!
F


----------



## tink28

thank u so much everyone, ive been showing my friends the test this afternoon to convince myself im not going mad!
im gonna try and get a pic on here ladies, its just not coming out that clear when i try and take one, im just worried its a false positive or something, i know its def not an evap line cos it came up too quick. and theres def 2 lines there!! 
i think id just convinced myself im not this month so im finding it really hard to believe, although i do have awful backache which is unusual.
im gonna do another test later today one of the superdrug ones which are more sensitive. and see what i get, im trying not to get too excited just incase!!!!
yes faym this was my 1st cycle of clomid at 50mg xxxx


----------



## tink28

anyone know how to post pictures on here? clueless as usual lol x


----------



## mrphyemma

Two ways tink. Either join up to photbucket.com and upload them on there and use the code for the photo on here or a simpler way is to click on go advanced at the bottom of the reply box and then click on the paperclip symbol at the top and upload your picture from my pictures on your computer. :)


----------



## tink28

ah thanks emma you're a star
 



Attached Files:







maxred016.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 37


----------



## caz & bob

here girls do you think in the next day or 2 xxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0048.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## caz & bob

no pic tink hun xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarlar

congrats cycle buddy tink!! i am super excited for you!! now lets hope i join you soon and we can be bump buddies!!


----------



## tink28

the pic is up at last, see what u think, u will have to enlarge it to see 2nd line x


----------



## caz & bob

congrats tink :yipee: xxxxxxxx


----------



## tink28

thank u caz, do u think its def pos? x


----------



## sarlar

i think it definately looks positive. congrats again:)


----------



## caz & bob

looks it hun i hope i will be joining you to xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tink28

thank u so much, i am gonna try not to test again for another day or two, and i hope so much that this isnt a false positive or dud test!

sarlar how great would it be if we are bump buddies! and caz i have everything crossed 4 u xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Definitely positive Tink!! Congratulations!! :happydance:

Caz, I think you will get a +opk tomorrow or Monday :thumbup:


----------



## Britt11

yeah, congrats Tink, definite BFP!
Caz- yes in the next couple of days probably, g.l. this cycle hon

I go in for second round iui even though my temp has already sky-rocketed today. I had so much gas pain from the IUI yesterday afterwards, not looking forward to it again today. Oh well, better chances this month
hugs,


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck Britt, hope you catch that eggy :) xx


----------



## caz & bob

awww good luck britt hope you do it this month xxxxxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG!!! Tink that's a GORGEOUS sexy positive!! (a GSP?) I am v impressed! I didn't even have to enlarge it to see it! I have such a good feeling about this cycle for everyone.... BRING IT ON!!! 

Have a H&H 9 months Tink - SOOOO pleased for you (can you tell :rofl:)


----------



## MrsChambers

Wooo thats a fab BFP tink Congratulations xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

congrats tink, thats a def bfp. like u say do another one tonight, like a superdrug and then leave it a few days,, just so u no its not a dud test, whihc im sure its not x


----------



## mrphyemma

Gahhhh this 2ww is going so slowly it is almost going backwards!!!


----------



## caz & bob

i hate the wait me emma xxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

i agree emma. i did a bloody opk as a hpt!! dnt no y i did it,, but i got a v good 2nd line, id say almost pos!!! im so annoyed with myself 4 doin it!!! x


----------



## angelmatthew

feeling depressed, sad and weapy today...

congrats on your bfp tink


----------



## sarlar

i agree. this is my first round of clomid and i have never experienced a 2ww like this-even after 13-14 cycles. ugh....


----------



## Delilahsown

Congrats, tink!!


----------



## lisaf

Congrats Tink!!!!


FX'd for everyone else!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Morning ladies,

Sarlar and Angelmatthew are you testing today?

How is everyone else?

I'm 8dpo (yawn!) and symptoms so far include very sore boobs/nipples and nausea but nothing too dissimilar to my average 1ww :( I have CD24 bloods drawn tomorrow and with a bit of luck my CD21 results might be back!


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all. Am at work but it's quiet so lurking on here for a bit. Mostly procrastinating to avoid solicitors forms that need filling in. Yaawn.....


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all good luck to those who are testing today xxxxxxx


----------



## dreamofabean

Congratulations Tink!!x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wow congrats Tink! That's so awesome! So very happy for you!

Good luck Britt. 

Lol @ the 2ww going backwards, Em. I know just what you mean. Keeping everything crossed for you and everyone else in the 2www 

I caught a bug so have been a right mess all weekend. Its CD5 and all I can think about is my SMEP :haha:. I pray I'm up on my feet by then.


----------



## sarlar

well i am just getting off work so i may test when i get up. i am actually 12 dpo so it may be a little early yet but its fathers day so worth a try!! plus i have lotsa extra tests:) ill update later


----------



## tink28

thank u so much everyone

i did another test this morning, one of the superdrug ones (DM's favourites lol) and got another bfp. so i think i must be! still finding it hard to believe and am in total shock and feel so blessed. i really thought after 5 long yrs this wouldnt happen so quick.
im going to make drs appointment to get it confirmed but is it ok if i hang around on here for a while with u ladies? u have all been such a support to me.
i bought some conceive plus for next month, if anyone wants it let me know and i will post it to u? brand new tube only arrived yesterday lol. hopefully if everything goes well i wont need it
xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh can I put my hand up for that please? I am quite happy to paypal something over to you for it x


----------



## tink28

course u can DM, inbox me your address, and i dont want anything for it just glad it will go to use xx


----------



## keepsmiling

congrats tink,, post a pik of ur lovey bfp xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh yes, I want ot see pics!


----------



## caz & bob

pic plz hun xxxxxxx


----------



## tink28

heres pic no 2 of bfp on the superdrug tests that DM loves lol

https://i864.photobucket.com/albums/ab202/tink19822020/maxred.jpg


----------



## keepsmiling

thats a bllody good bfp for 13dpo hun,, congrat! any more xx


----------



## Dobchops

ooh, congrats tink. I knew it. h&h 9months for you. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tink28

There is another one hun from a FRER that i did yesterday, if u go back about 3 or 4 pages on here u should find it, but the line is def stronger today, i actually think im only 12 DPO as im sure i ovulated a day later than FF said i did. 
DM swears by these tests they are on special offer in superdrug at the moment £8 for 2 boxes which is 4 tests. i got bfn on thursday and friday with them and then the bfp today x


----------



## keepsmiling

oh relly!! i think il make a trip to superdrug tomorrow! better get makin up my ttc bag lol
how long r thy on offer 4?
xx


----------



## tink28

not sure i got mine on thursday i think, they are the 4 day early ones and are actualy more sensitive than FRER so worth getting! xx


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh well im peeing on sticks already n im only 6/7dpo!! wot is this world coming tooo!!


----------



## DragonMummy

theyre generally on some sort of offer i think. they were on bogof a acouple of months back - i could barely stop myself from poas right there in the shop i was so excited! :rofl:

Thats a gorgeous strong line, Tink. Congratulationment! xxx


----------



## oxo

I'm struggling to hold off too! I'm 6DPO but will try and wait till Thursday. Tempting to test today as fathers day


----------



## keepsmiling

there not on offer anymore, just looked on the website! im guted x


----------



## caz & bob

faym test hun no harm in doing it if you have plenty of hpt hun xxxxx


----------



## tink28

thats a shame they're not on offer now but they're cheap anyway £4.99 for 2. i wouldnt test til at least 10dpo i know how tempting it is but i got negatives on 8dpo and 9dpo and convinced myself that was it and nearly went and got drunk!
then something just told me to test again yesterday morning and then the bfp came up, i nearly fainted lol xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

have a look at my hpt from this evening, caz thins she sees a line,, its in preg test gallery

im so happy 4 u hun xx


----------



## tink28

think i can see something hun, what dpo are u now? i got negs on 8, 9 and 10dpo so dont give up. i really didnt think i was xx


----------



## Dobchops

Can someone explain something for me please. 

I'm only been ttc'ing for 7 month now (not sure if i actually belong in this thread) but found out quite by accident that I don't ovulate. Just went to the ob/gyn for my check up (my first ever) and he found out on the scan that I have a enlarged ovary. Did all the hormone and thyroid tests and everything came out normal. but no ovulation

Now my question is: I see alot of times docs stop clomid when your ovaries get enlarged because of overstimulation. Wont it effect my already enlarged ovary? Sorry if this sounds dumb. lol just wondering. The reason it's enlarged is because the eggs dont release and just sits there aka cysts

Thanks.


----------



## tink28

dobchops i cant really help with this but i dont think clomid always causes overstimulation, u can get it on higher doses which is why most docs use 50mg as a starting dose, i think if u go higher the risk gets greater.
have they said they will prescribe u it for the annovulation? 
i guess they will know best what to do xx


----------



## Dobchops

It was prescribed for that. I'm sure he knows what he's doing. Was just a little bit worried there. Thanks

How are you feeling tink? You must be sooo excited. What's DH reaction?


----------



## DragonMummy

KS - they never have the offers on their site, you have to go instore xxx


----------



## Dobchops

love your avatar DM. I'm such a big fan of Carry on's. Got loads of them. I just love it when she says 'saucy'. lol


----------



## sarlar

12 dpo today. bfn. had stringy brown stuff when i wiped today. not sure if this is af coming or more IB??? other symptoms stilll going strong. left sided cramps/pains.


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you sarlar hope :af: dosent show xxxxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Dobchops thats my ovulation outfit - i wear it to entice DH into bed when he's shagged out! :rofl:

Sarlar i have my fingers tightly crossed xxx


----------



## baby_dixon

took my last pill an hour ago.
i do not feel like this month will be very promising.

1. its my first month...i just dont feel lucky.
2. i couldnt take the pills at the same time everyday so i probably screwed up with hormone levels, and i just feel doubtful.

side effects werent bad though, very very mild occasional headache. the worst thing was the hot flashes...ugh! hot flashes! lame...but other than that, smooth sailing.

just doesnt feel very promising...

:-(


----------



## baby_dixon

oh also a little weepy. very sensitive...but im always sensitive so...eh.

and haha! my last post was posted at "23:19" like the code from monster's inc. lol how funny


----------



## tink28

hi everyone how is everyone today?just did another test and got another bfp, i should probably stop testing now but i cant! its like im waiting for a negative to prove all the positives wrong! never thought id see the day i saw a bfp so it still doesnt feel real!!
Dobchops- they dont normally take risks with over stimulation so im sure u will be fine!
I dont have a DH, i was using a donor (someone i know) but he is sooo happy and has been a massive support.
im feeling ok so far,still having cramps on and off and low back pain but apparently thats normal. my nips are major sensitive but no other symptoms yet to report!
the main thing i noticed this cycle was a "pressure" feeling in my stomach which started at about 3dpo, had never felt anything like that before.and i still have that now. 
sarlar- i really hope u are still in this month, dont give up yet.
babydixon- i just got my bfp on my 1st cycle of clomid so be positive! i never imagined it happening this quick!
xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all. Still no sign of ov so not feeling too hopeful this cycle either. Plus I have put weight on so I will be screwed if I have to go back to the FS..... ARGH!!!


----------



## tink28

hey DM what CD are u? dont give up u been getting all those fab twinges! and didnt u get a smiley face? xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I got a smiley about 6 days ago but all the ic's were negative so feck knows where that came from! I am cd11 x


----------



## tink28

thats still early. i O'd day 15 this cycle. maybe u tested too soon to your last tablet cos they say that can give false positives?
u probably know alot more than me but i so want this to be your cycle!!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

maybe - i did wonder about that actually. Well I have just gone to the loo and (sorry in advance) located a good glob of EWCM! Obviously I have just removed it all now which is no use but hopefully I shall manufacture some more!


----------



## tink28

yay thats a great sign, i had no EWCM this cycle atall! i reckon u will get your opk+ next couple of days x


----------



## Dobchops

Good morning everyone.

LOL DragonMummy Does it work?

Sorry Tink. Hope i did not offend or upset you. :dohh: I should have got all my facts right before asking. :hugs: I'm so happy for you, you must ecstatic that you finally got you're little pip. 

I know they won't take any risks. just a little neurotic at the moment :blush: I'm sure a couple of you ladies can relate. Worrying about all sorts of unnecessary things.

Sarlar lets hope it's IB. Have everything crossed for you. 

baby_dixon :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

hope so! only prob is, when i am at work I drink sooo much tea that my pee is clear so I have no chance of getting a positive opk!


----------



## mrphyemma

Morning Ladies,

I'm very excited to announce that I actually officially ovulated this cycle. My progesterone levels for Cd21, 6dpo were 69!! ( I have never had higher than 25). Even if we didn't catch the eggy at least I know the clomid is working on my body. I am over the moon! :)


----------



## Lilly10

tink28 said:


> hi everyone how is everyone today?just did another test and got another bfp, i should probably stop testing now but i cant! its like im waiting for a negative to prove all the positives wrong! never thought id see the day i saw a bfp so it still doesnt feel real!!
> Dobchops- they dont normally take risks with over stimulation so im sure u will be fine!
> I dont have a DH, i was using a donor (someone i know) but he is sooo happy and has been a massive support.
> im feeling ok so far,still having cramps on and off and low back pain but apparently thats normal. my nips are major sensitive but no other symptoms yet to report!
> the main thing i noticed this cycle was a "pressure" feeling in my stomach which started at about 3dpo, had never felt anything like that before.and i still have that now.
> sarlar- i really hope u are still in this month, dont give up yet.
> babydixon- i just got my bfp on my 1st cycle of clomid so be positive! i never imagined it happening this quick!
> xxx

CONGRATULATIONS!! Hun that is fantastic news, like babydixon, i was thinking negative about 1st month on clomid but after hearing your news im feeling a lot more positive now.

Again big congrats to you hun :happydance:

Im on cd 22 at the moment and used clomid (25mg) for the first time from cd 2-6 had a real bad headache for 1 day and a lot more ewcm. Keeping my fingers crossed 

Good luck and :dust: to everyone


----------



## Lilly10

A quick question.

How can i share my FF temp chart on here? Do i have to be a VIP member on FF to do it?

Emma thats great news, like you say at least you know the clomid is working for you :happydance:


----------



## Lilly10

Lilly10 said:


> A quick question.
> 
> How can i share my FF temp chart on here? Do i have to be a VIP member on FF to do it?
> 
> Emma thats great news, like you say at least you know the clomid is working for you :happydance:

I think i have figured it out lol. I didnt start charting my temperature untill cd 15 i think it was so it only has a few entries (if i have done it right) my chart is here --------> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/94c09


----------



## tink28

Dobchops u didnt offend me atall. my situation is quite unusual! thank u so much for your well wishes. and i can totally understand u being worried but relax im sure u are in good hands and have everything crossed 4 u

DM- hold that pee for 4 hrs!! i didnt realise u werent supposed 2 drink too much before testing and had been drinking gallons of water before as i have to drink alot with my job and was BUSTING after those 4 hrs lol. but i still got my smiley face.

Emma- thats great news and high progesterone level like that might mean u are preg!! cos that is a big jump from your usual level

Lily- thank u for your sweet words, honestly stay positive as i know others who got bfp 1st clomid cycle too. im not sure if u have to be a vip on FF to share the chart but u need to set up a home page on there and then paste the link for it into your sig xx


----------



## tink28

yeah the link works lily, just looked at your chart and even tho u dont have many temps that looks like a jump to me, looks positive. were u using opks? xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Looking good so far Lilly. Fingers crossed x


----------



## DragonMummy

Emma that's brilliant news! Excellent numbers too. Very pleased for you :happydance:


----------



## winston83

hey up girls been ages 
congrats tink thats fantastic xx
nice numbers em xx
dm congrats on house
hows every1 else xxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Ah Win, how goes it?


----------



## Lilly10

Thanks girls :thumbup:

Tink i havent used opks, in the past they have been more trouble than they are worth for me lol. Trying to be a little more relaxed this time (she says as shes charting her temp,cm and cervix :blush:) lmao


----------



## winston83

not bad thaught i would pop on feels like foreva was gettin withdrawl lol hows u wen can u move xx


----------



## tink28

lol Lilly i know what u mean
i love CB digi though i wouldnt be pregnant now without them as i had no other signs of ovulation xx


----------



## winston83

really need to do sum housework have spent all morning tryin to catch up on everyones posts lol these threads just move sooo fast 
lots of love luck and babydust to everyone xx


----------



## Dobchops

Can I ask a personal question here. Sorry if it's too much TMI. But have you ladies found that Clomid make you ah... :blush::blush: let's just say I couldn't wait until CD10 for :sex:.


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl - you got horn? :rofl:

Yeah it does that to me too! Seems to make me more sensitive too, maybe that's why i want it more!


----------



## winston83

dnt no if its the clomid coz im like that ne way cant cope if i dnt get it at least every other day lol


----------



## Dobchops

rofpmsl :rofl: Yes horny. LOL wasn't sure if that would be the accepted phrase on here. :haha:


----------



## Dobchops

my libido haven't been that great the last while. So it must be the clomid. Tell you what I'm not complaining.


----------



## winston83

my hubby dnt complain either lol


----------



## Dobchops

winston83 said:


> my hubby dnt complain either lol

Neither does mine. LOL Let's just hope he's still up to it by CD 20 :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

i think when we are in thh habit of discussing our vaginal secretions in detail, there's not a lot that can shock! :haha:


----------



## winston83

my hubbys like a dog with 2 d*#ks cant get enuf lol he thinks its great when i say rite we need to be doin it every day for the next week


----------



## winston83

thats very true dm lol


----------



## DragonMummy

winston83 said:


> my hubbys like a dog with 2 d*#ks cant get enuf lol he thinks its great when i say rite we need to be doin it every day for the next week

:rofl:


----------



## Annie18

Hello everyone, just logged on and read back, oh my god tink that is fantastic yeah congratulations honey a BFP, so happy for you.

emma whoo hoo on the ovulation, fingers crossed you caught the egg.

hope everyone else is ok, still waiting for AF to show up 38 days now!


----------



## winston83

hope she comes for u annie xx


----------



## DragonMummy

WOOP - more EWCM so not just a fluke! And I am not to be trusted around male colleagues, feeling v frisky so deffo about to ov - that's a sure sign for me!


----------



## winston83

woo hoo dm just try and control urself lol


----------



## tink28

lol this thread has gone so funny, DM u make me laugh.
clomid never had that effect on me! i feel left out now lol x


----------



## MrsChambers

hey ladies am glad to see your all doing well.

Just a quick question every time I go to the loo my underwear seems to be very damp could this have anything to do with Clomid? I have never had it before??


----------



## Dobchops

DM you're funny. Winston lucky you. LOL 

MrsChambers i'm also experiencing a lot more cm than usual. Think it's the clomid.


----------



## tink28

hey mrschambers i never noticed that with clomid it can be known to dry things up if anything so i would say thats a good sign of fertile CM on the way xx


----------



## Dobchops

I've also read it can make you dry. Come to think of it mine might be related to the friskiness. lol


----------



## tink28

haha Dobchops, it could well be!
i can honestly say i had no noticeable ewcm this month and still got preggo, and i was worried about clomid drying me out. but still managed the bfp! xx


----------



## mrphyemma

MrsChambers I was very very wet after taking the clomid this cycle. Once O had occurred it stopped. Definitely clomid induced :)

Does anyone know what dpo I might get a second line on an ic hpt? In the excitement of finding out I ovulated I poas and it is an out and out BFN. Gutted now. I'm 9dpo Is there still a chance for a BFP?


----------



## DragonMummy

mine didn't show til 14dpo Em. Plenty of time.


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG ov is definately on it's way. Any time a sexy bloke speaks to me I am coming over all unnecessary! In fact they don't even have to be that sexy....

I noticed that on my first cycle - 2 days before I ov'd I was chatting to a male colleague and I had an overwhelming urge to put my tongue in his mouth! Honest to God I have never had that before! :rofl:


----------



## mrphyemma

:rofl: DM you are incorrigible!! (but hilarious) :) xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Can't help it. Egg on it's way. Hormones telling me to get it fertilised....


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls opk not quit there yet think tomorrow i hope xxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

hopefully right behind you, caz


----------



## MrsChambers

Thanks girls I dont feel quite so 'freaky' now. 

DM you are too funny! x


----------



## mrphyemma

Anyone else in the egg race with DM and Caz?

Isi, Britt, TTC where are you ladies?


----------



## DragonMummy

Isi was on here a moment ago..... where is she? Might have to go and drag her in here :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

Hello girls,
how are you
Em- :happydance::thumbup:great numbers hon, oh I hope this cycle is it for you hon.... 9dpo is way early, I see most girls get bfps around 12dpo...how do you feel? must look at your chart
DM- lock your men up ladies!!!!!!! DM is about to O :rofl: ha ha, seriously you are hilarious, Hope you catch the eggy this cycle
Tinks- I love reading your posts, so happy for you. Is this your first?
xx
TTC- wonder if you are getting the surgery? look forward to your update soon
hello to all the other girls :flower:
AFM- pretty crazy chart, I am 3dpo I guess, DH went to grab my boobs this morning and I nearly punched him out, my nips are so sensitive lol
I'm hoping the double IUI did the trick this cycle, otherwise its looking like IVF is the next option for us in the very near future
:hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Wow Britt, your chart is looking good! I have got really sensitive nips too, I couldn't have Marc touch them last night in bed. I hope it is a good sign for us both xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Sounds like a good sign, Em.... I think this could be your month!


----------



## caz & bob

fx britt you got it hun xxxxx


----------



## Britt11

mrphyemma said:


> Wow Britt, your chart is looking good! I have got really sensitive nips too, I couldn't have Marc touch them last night in bed. I hope it is a good sign for us both xx

your chart is looking fab and different from last couple of cycles dont you think? sensitive nips at 9dpo is really good I'm thinking, mine normally go away by about 4 dpo...so we will see in the next couple of days.

Caz- thinking you might get your positive opk tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## tink28

hey britt
thank u for your nice words, yes this is my 1st and im so excited!

the fact that both u and emma have sensitive nips is a great sign as i had that this month and still do! xxx


----------



## angelmatthew

hello girls, tink do you mind if i ask how long you have been ttc and did you have any other probs getting in the way of concieving.

AF due tomorrow so if not mayabe ill do another test but trying to be optamistic


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck angelmatthew xx


----------



## tink28

hey angel
no course i dont mind u asking, i had been ttc in a relationship for around 5 yrs. well when i say ttc i wasnt taking any precautions during that time, but i was actively trying for 18 months of that. they had just started tests which included 21 day bloods which showed that i wasnt ovulating. i split with my partner around that time but now 4 yrs on i decided i wanted a child so used a donor, and was put on clomid due to my annovulatory cycles.
annovulation was my only problem and i think it was caused by long term use of ssri anti depressants which can raise prolactin levels and intefere with ovulation
this was my 1st cycle 50mg, cant believe it happened so quick!
what about u hun? xx


----------



## angelmatthew

tink28 said:


> hey angel
> no course i dont mind u asking, i had been ttc in a relationship for around 5 yrs. well when i say ttc i wasnt taking any precautions during that time, but i was actively trying for 18 months of that. they had just started tests which included 21 day bloods which showed that i wasnt ovulating. i split with my partner around that time but now 4 yrs on i decided i wanted a child so used a donor, and was put on clomid due to my annovulatory cycles.
> annovulation was my only problem and i think it was caused by long term use of ssri anti depressants which can raise prolactin levels and intefere with ovulation
> this was my 1st cycle 50mg, cant believe it happened so quick!
> what about u hun? xx

im so pleased for you tink and thanks for telling me, 
i have 4 older children from a previous relationship but, my husband and i had an ectopic at 12 weeks in may 2004 and lost my left tubeand were told by my gop that there was no help avaliable until in august 2009 we changed gp and since then we havd had ov test and ohhad a good sperm count, i have had a lap and dye and was told my right tube is clear and put on 3 months clomid 2 cycles of 100mg and the last 1 on 150mg, so we are waiting on this cycle at the moment but i have also been booked in for a hgc x-ray on 14th july if this cycle doesnt work


----------



## caz & bob

good luck angel tink love the siggy xxxxxx


----------



## tink28

im so sorry to hear about your ectopic and loss of tube, a friend of mine recently conceived with 1 tube so there is definitely hope. im so glad u changed gp and were given some other options, i have everything crossed 4 u xx


----------



## Dobchops

oh my tink. I've been on ssri anti depressants since i was sixteen.


----------



## keepsmiling

can any1 have a look at my hpt from today, its on page 3
in the preg test gallery
thanks xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Lol! I'm right here. High as a kite from all the meds though :haha: 

Yay for ovulating, Emma :happydance:. And those sensitive nips sound :thumbup:. Good luck sweetie! I pray this is your month. 

Britt, I also looking forward to the end of your 2ww and that bfp announcement :winkwink:. Good luck hun!

DM, sounds like its time for you to get the party started!!! Woo hoo! I have such a good feeling for the ladies on this thread this cycle! I can't wait to o already!!!

Me, I'm still trying to get over the bug. DH took me to the hospital today and actually asked if I could be pregnant :dohh:. I had to remind him I just finished my period! So I've been prescribed a whole load of antibiotics :cry:. But the good thing is I didn't have to go to work today but got the chance to lie on my couch watching Eastenders :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

awww isi hope you get better soon hunnie hate bugs me :flower: xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Feel better soon Isi, you have to be fit for the upcoming bedroom olympics ;) xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Isi I just tested - opk still bloody negative. Boo.


----------



## caz & bob

heres my opk i have just done think i will ovulate tomoz xxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0073.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrphyemma

Nearly there Caz :)


----------



## tink28

Dobchops- i was on the anti depressants for pretty much 10 yrs, and alot of them contain prolactin (which is a milk producing hormone) my boobs used to be agony for 10 days every month before AF. im convinced they caused my annovulatory cycles as when i researched it i found out that raised prolactin levels can stop ovulation. i never had my prolactin levels checked or knew for definite but im sure thats what it was. it may be worth getting your levels checked?
i came off them about 2 months ago as i didnt want to be taking them when i was preg.

Isi get well soon

caz and DM hope u both O soon!

keepsmiling i would do what others have suggested and get the superdrug tests or a digi xx


----------



## keepsmiling

i dnt think thers much piont ,, def a bfn lol x


----------



## tink28

u never know, how many dpo are u now? i got bfns up until 11dpo


----------



## DragonMummy

SUPERDRUG TESTS!!! :rofl: Am like their fecking ambassador!


----------



## keepsmiling

im 7 or 8 dpo! x


----------



## caz & bob

night girls xxx


----------



## tink28

keepsmiling i think u are testing too early mine were neg then too. dont give up
nite all xxx


----------



## sarlar

13 dpo and BFN today. think i am out for this cycle. have had some brown spotting yesterday but nothing today so i am just waiting. have cramps so i am sure she is around the corner.


----------



## mrphyemma

I hope its just a shy BFP for you Sarlar :hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm going to bed. I'm doing my own head in. Swinging from optimistic to pessimistic and back within minutes. Constantly symptom spotting and driving myself crazy. How I will get through the week I just don't know :nope:


----------



## lisaf

sarlar - well its very good news that the spotting stopped... usually my pre-AF spotting keeps going and may come and go within a day, but never goes a whole day without spotting. Might have been IB!! :)

I have the worst headache of my life and am very bummed out that my FS appointment had to get rescheduled (especially because I now know it didn't have to be rescheduled ... but when I called back they had given my appointment away already).


----------



## baby_dixon

woke up today with my ears bleeding...ear infection :(

antibiotics have any affect on clomid? does anybody know?

i'm on cd 6.


----------



## Smile4me

mrphyemma said:


> I'm going to bed. I'm doing my own head in. Swinging from optimistic to pessimistic and back within minutes. Constantly symptom spotting and driving myself crazy. How I will get through the week I just don't know :nope:

OMG hun when are you testing?


----------



## sarlar

well spotting is back and have cramps so i am pretty sure af is on her way. found out my progesterone level was 10.1 7dpo. i am not sure how i feel about that. the doctor said he was happy with it since me pre clomid progesterones were pretty much zero. he insists i ovulated fine and wants me to do 50 mg of clomid again. do you guys think 10.1 is high enough??


----------



## lisaf

sarlar - are you in the states or the UK?
We have different ways of measuring progesterone in the states... here I do think a 10 would be fine... not as good as a 15 but definitely ovulatory.


----------



## sarlar

lisa- i am in the states. i know you ovulate but with low progesterone. how low are you normally? is 10 enough to sustain a pregnancy?


----------



## Britt11

sarlar said:


> lisa- i am in the states. i know you ovulate but with low progesterone. how low are you normally? is 10 enough to sustain a pregnancy?

Hey Salar, we do the same scale in Canada as in the US and our fertitliy clinic said anything over 10 on Clomid is acceptable, so you would be okay. You could always talk to them about doubling your dose but 10 shows ovulation :thumbup:

OMG Smile4me, nice to see you- I was just wondering about you today. How are you doing? how is the pregnancy going?

I just finished playing 90 minutes of soccer :dohh: probably not a great thing in the 2ww
oh well
:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

baby dixon i think antibi's are ok with clomid. You have my sympathy though, I get ear infections all the time and theyre evil.


Well we dtd last night in spite of horrible circumstances but my opk's were lily white yesterday so not convinced ov is on it's way, despite the presence of ewcm.


----------



## mrphyemma

Smile4me I am testing every day with ic's. BFN's so far :(
How are things going for you? x


----------



## sarlar

fx for you emma~!


----------



## winston83

morning peeps how we all doin the day


----------



## keepsmiling

i tested 7 and 8dpo with ic, testin tomorrow at 10dpo with ic as my sd has ran out of tests!! can u belive it!!
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

did you ask? they quite often keep them behind the counter to prevent them being nicked then just leave one empty box on the shelf.


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all the weather is lovely again and i have ovulated a day earlier then last month yayaaaaaaaaaa
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0083.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DragonMummy

woo thats a nice opk, Caz! x


----------



## angelmatthew

Af hasn't come today so I did a test and got a Bfn so feeling pans


----------



## DragonMummy

are you always bang on time AM?



Did another opk today as I have been feeling randy for 2 days and my tummy was feeling heavy - STILL completely negative. I can only assume that the darker ones earlier in the cycle were to do with the clomid in my system as they have gotten progressively lighter since then.


----------



## angelmatthew

Have been on time for the past 5 cycles only the last 3 with clomid


----------



## caz & bob

angelmatthew said:


> Af hasn't come today so I did a test and got a Bfn so feeling pans

aw sorry hun next month try grapefruit juice green tea and red bush and the robis med hun xxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> are you always bang on time AM?
> 
> 
> 
> Did another opk today as I have been feeling randy for 2 days and my tummy was feeling heavy - STILL completely negative. I can only assume that the darker ones earlier in the cycle were to do with the clomid in my system as they have gotten progressively lighter since then.

Well if you have all other O signs than make sure you are BD'mg!!! :thumbup: which I'm sure you are. Wasnt it Babylou that didnt get a positive opk the cycle she conceived?
fx'd for you 
I need to look at your siggy to see if you are charting
:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> are you always bang on time AM?
> 
> 
> 
> Did another opk today as I have been feeling randy for 2 days and my tummy was feeling heavy - STILL completely negative. I can only assume that the darker ones earlier in the cycle were to do with the clomid in my system as they have gotten progressively lighter since then.

ohhh just looked, major temp drop- you might be gearing up to O in the next couple of days- I dont usually O until cycle day 14 or 15


----------



## keepsmiling

urgg bloomin ic hpts!!
i just did one,, cudnt c nefin, im crap at lines anyway,, held it up ion the light for a few mins, n i saw a line appear! it was quite thick,, but its gone now?
def an evap!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Have another go with FMU, Kel. You never know! x


----------



## keepsmiling

iv ran out of tests now!!
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

woo - the lines are coming back on my ic's! :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

hey all, just checking in.
The trial finished so I'll be back to work and back on here a little more regular.

Not sure where everyone is at but hoping its going good for everyone.

Sarlar - yes a 10 is still good even for Clomid.. means you ovulated though most women do get higher (my levels were 6.5, and 8.8 on my 3rd and 4th rounds of clomid then 6.9 on my natural cycle... lol so your number sounds pretty good to me! :D). 10 is the minimum required to sustain pregnancy though some women have been fine at 8, they usually dont' take chances when its that low.


----------



## Delilahsown

has anyone else experienced brown spotting after taking clomid?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

YAY for the dark lines, DM :yipee:. Sounds like those eggies (notice that's plural :winkwink:) will be making their way down any second now.

I still have everything crossed for you, Em! :hugs:

So sorry about AF, Sarlar and AM! I hope this cycle brings more luck and blessings for you!

Britt....carry on playing, girl! We give up too much in the 2ww anyways. And who knows, you could be growing a little soccer player yourself :winkwink:

Yay for ovulating Caz!

I'm feeling much better now. I'm at work, but will most likely close early (about lunchtime). Still mega :growlmad: at the Nigerian World Cup game last night. Gosh! The worst performance ever!!!! I hope the English team has more luck today.

I also want to run something by you guys....need to know if I'm getting unnecessarily upset. Okay, I belong to another team here on BnB. In recent months, the majority of ladies have gotten pregnant and it has been a thing of joy. They share their pregnancy stories and even though the rest of us can not relate, we do chip in when we can and constantly offer encouragement and support....not to mention rubbing off some baby dust as well. Recently, one of us joked about feeling a little out of place, and they immediately said that wasn't necessary, how we could all learn from their experiences, etc. In a nutshell, we have been beautifully coexisting and sharing our stories in our different stages of this baby journey. Anyways, suddenly yesterday, one of the suggests that they form a spin off thread/team, for members who're pregnant (or in their own words, BFP members). Reason? So as not to make the ttc sisters feel bad....and how some of us might not be able to handle the pregnancy stories and all what not. My reaction was WTF????!!!! I have never felt so patronised in my whole life!!!! I immediately made my feelings clear and I'm really not sure if I'll be returning to that thread. I'm still hopping mad!! Do you think I'm over reacting though?


----------



## mrphyemma

Morning Lovely Ladies,

Isi, I don't think you are over reacting at all. If everyone on the thread was in agreement that there would be nobody offended by the pregnancy talk then I don't see the problem to carry on as before. It must seem to those of you still ttc that you have been dropped because you haven't been fortunate enough to conceive. They were all once walking in your shoes and they should remember that. I hope you get it sorted lovely :hugs:
As for the England Match today? Hmmm I think their flights home are already booked. We shall see :)

Glad to see you Ovulated Caz and DM you won't be far behind :thumbup:

Kelly don't give up it is still early days. I'm in the same position and getting very disheartened by the daily BFN's but I can't seem to stop POAS :dohh: I may push the boat out and get a Superdrug test on Friday if things still look good.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Em! LOL @ the English team having their flight booked. They've performed far better than the Nigerian team, believe me. I think they still have a fighting chance today. I do hope they stay in, so at least one of the 3 teams I support gets to advance (with Nigeria and France gone). Ah well! 

And don't be discouraged by the BFN. Like you've said before, yours might just be a shy :bfp: :winkwink:


----------



## keepsmiling

well i got an evap last nite at 9dpo!! and iv ran out of ics so im not just peeing on opks to fght the addiction!!! lol
even tho i just read that an hpt shud come up pos b4 a opk dus
lol xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all hope your ready for the match my son is finishing school earlier today whoooooooooo xxxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Em, Isis - you're right! Theyre en route as we speak! Check this bad boy out!

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/IMG-3.jpg


Have never been so excited over a positive ovulation test! But then this is only my second ovulation, and there is so much more riding on it than there was the first time. x


----------



## mrphyemma

Fabulous OPK DM!! I know what you mean about getting excited about ovulating. I was ecstatic to be given my blood results the other day. You would have thought they were giving me HCG numbers the way I reacted and not just progesterone. It is important, it means we are in the game and in with a chance. :)


----------



## mrphyemma

Our schools aren't finishing early Caz. Saying that though our headmistress is a bit like me, middle-aged overweight and uninterested in sport :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

yayyyy for ovulation dm your not far behind me hun xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

mrphyemma said:


> Our schools aren't finishing early Caz. Saying that though our headmistress is a bit like me, middle-aged overweight and uninterested in sport :haha:

aw what a shame all of the schools here are xxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

woo! another cycle buddy! is like a clomid snowball! :rofl:


----------



## Annie18

Hello ladies,

DM and Caz yeah for Ov catch that egg! Wish i was at home watching football going to put it on my computer at work.

Sarlar i am in the UK and my FS said prog levels had to be over 30 (mine were 0.7 rubbish!) but sounds like they measure if different.

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## DragonMummy

sigh... so begins my obsessive poas marathon....

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC00514.jpg


Proves what I said about my dark green opk's being pants though!


----------



## oxo

Hi all,

Yay, England won the footie. Only watched the last 10mins after work, but much better than last time.

DM and Caz - good luck this cycle, hope the 2WW goes quickly for you.

I'm now 10 DPO and trying to keep busy. No signs or symptoms, went to Superdrug and got 4 tests for £8 - bargain. DM you'll have to get commission!

Going to test tomorrow, I'm really hoping this cycle is the one!

Now off to Pilates.

Bye for now.
F


----------



## Smile4me

yay Emma - you are in it til the finish hun

Caz - I know this is your month!!!

DM - Nice positive!

Faym- Are you doing anything other than just taking clomid?


----------



## caz & bob

hi fay how are you hun smile i hope its going to be haha have you put a pic on of your scan hun xxxx


----------



## angelmatthew

af came today , hope your all doing well


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun :hugs: good luck for next month xxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - sorry I have not been on, I am in Florida and saw my dr on Monday. Well she is going to try and get the fibroid out without cutting completely but she is not thinking she will be able too....While she is in there she will look for any endo and remove it. I am awaiting a surgery date. They are trying to squeeze me in because I had to fly here for the surgery so I am crossing my fingers for Friday. I really want this over with. 

She also ordered all the blood work which I have never had done. CD 3 test, FSH, Prolactin, and 21 day prog. I will do the blood work when I get back to the Bahamas and send her the results. 

DM - woohoo for oving.....I hope you get your sticky bean this cycle!

em - how are you hun?

Smile - hows the bean?


----------



## DragonMummy

Woo for getting somewhere, TTC - I have missed you terribly! xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

argh AM sorry to hear that. It's not fair is it? xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

TTC sweetie, I am fine  We saw the heartbeat Monday at the six weeks US - Whew!!!
I go back in two weeks for another US... the girls are so sweet and just taking care of their mom :) I am so happy for you sweetie! That is such great news! Do you have family in Florida, is that why you chose to go there?


----------



## tink28

ladies
just wanted to see how u all are

im terrified of having an m/c at the moment, i have no reason to be, think its just cos its taken me so long to get here and im scared its going to be snatched from me :(

im doing hpts everyday just to check im still pregnant and checking for bleeding all the time, wish i could stop


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Rooting and praying for you all the way, ttc :hugs: 

So sorry about af, AM. Wish you all the best this cycle!

How are my girls in the 2ww? Emma, Britt, caz, everyone, wish you all the best!

DM, another strong opk this morning?

Tink, Smile, Onelil, hope you're enjoying your pregnancies so far!

Had a mini relapse yesterday, so back at home today :cry:. I think my SMEP is out the window. Hopefully we can catch up over the weekend, in time for my fertile window. 

Hope everyone's great!


----------



## Lilly10

AM - so sorry af got you this month :hugs: fingers crossed for next month hun 

Tink - I know its hard but try to relax, think positive and enjoy your little bean. 

Smile - how amazing is it to see that little heart fluttering? Congratulations.

Good luck to all you lovely ladies who are waiting to test soon :dust: to you all


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies,

Angelmatthew so sorry AF arrived for you :hugs: Better luck this cycle xx

TTC, Good to hear from you and I hope the surgery goes as well as it can my love x

Tink, your fears are understandable but I'm sure you will be fine :hugs:

Isi, I hope you get the SMEP back on track and that THIS is your month :hugs:

I am mentally preparing myself for heading into cycle 3 of the clomid. I don't think this is going to be my month :( I think any sort of line would have showed itself by now if it was coming. I also have the pre-AF irritablity, headache and sore boobs. Not a good combination.:nope:


----------



## tink28

thanks ladies, i have everything crossed 4 u all


----------



## Lilly10

Hi Em

Can i ask how you felt on the 50mg of clomid? did you have any bad symptoms from it?

Im also preparing for cycle 2 of clomid which will be 50mg, i was only on 25mg 1st time and didnt really have any problems apart from a severe headache that lasted 1 day 

Fingers crossed AF decides to leave you alone for a while (like 9 months) lol good luck xx


----------



## Annie18

Morning ladies,

Tink sorry your worrying, sure will be ok, fingers crossed for you hon.

AM sorry AF came think mine on way just started spotting so can hopefully start my 2nd cycle of clomid at last! what days are yuo taking yours.

Hope everyone else ok x


----------



## DragonMummy

Nice ticker, Tink! 

.
Well, I am barely able to get off the sofa today. My monitor has peaked so will ov tomorrow, but my tummy is swollen and tender and I feel like I haven't been to the loo in a week... At least it's working!


----------



## DragonMummy

Isi Buttercup said:


> DM, another strong opk this morning?


Not yet but I got my second ever peak on my CBFM - woop woop! :happydance:

DH is on call at the moment so he is having to come home and wake me up for a bit of love.... Then on Friday I'm working so I will have to wake him up at 0400 or nip home in my lunch break!


----------



## caz & bob

aw emma i hope you do it this month hi everyone else well done another opk and got a + again but i think i am coming to the end of ovulation now because i had a temp rise this morning so hers the pics girls xxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0085.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DragonMummy

Very nice Caz - lots of nice sexy positives!


----------



## winston83

hey everyone hows it goin glad dm n caz have had sum fab opks im starting to check mine from 2moro x supposed to b goin for follicle tracking today but they have cancelled it and my nurse is away for 2 weeks and without her the midwifes wnt make me an appointment but it will be pointless wen she gets bk so looks like i wnt be gettin a scan grrrrr


----------



## caz & bob

i have got some pain today xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

That makes me feel a bit better Caz - at least it's normal! H keeps launching himself onto my stomach and just isn't getting the whole don't DO that thing!


----------



## DragonMummy

@Isi - here is todays effort...

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC00517.jpg

Very happy with that! Much better than the old crap I got last cycle.


----------



## winston83

lookin gud dm i had well bad ov pains last cycle hope they not so bad this time


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm not really getting ov pains. My tummy is tender and feel really really heavy (tmi) like when you haven't had a poo for a few days.... but that isn't an issue so deffo the ov causing it.


----------



## winston83

its a good sign at least lol


----------



## mrphyemma

Lilly in answer to your question, No I didn't have too bad a time on the 50mg at all. The 100mg was slightly worse for headaches and mood swings but didn't last long. I'm sure you will be fine :) x


----------



## winston83

think i have been really lucky havent had any side affects from clomid and i have just done my 2nd cycle at 150 i did what some suggested and took them before bed when does every1 else take theirs x


----------



## DragonMummy

I had a beggar of a headache all day yesterday - i think it was clomid related as it just didn't respond to the drugs. whatever coaxes my lazy eggs out, i will take it....


----------



## MrsChambers

Hey ladies DM your ov sticks are looking fab.

hello to everyone else 

I am just back from my follicle scanning and as much as I didnt think anything was happening even though I had a few odd teinges around my right ovary - there is nothing going on on my right ovary but my left one has a wonderful 17mm follicle. I am on day 13 now and the FN thinks I should ovulate about day 15/16/17 I am to go for blood tests on day 24 as she thinks it wont be worth it on day 21. Then we can discuss changing my dosage for next cycle!


----------



## sarlar

starting clomid cycle 2 on saturday!


----------



## winston83

fantastic news mrs chambers i was supposed to have a trackin scan today but they cancelled it so i wnt get one this mnth but urs sounds really good fx xx


----------



## Smile4me

YAY MrsChambers that's great news get to baby dancing hun!!!!! Are you using preseed?


----------



## MrsChambers

Oh no winston how annoying. Are you doing anything else to check when your likely to ovulate?

Smile I am not using preseed as this is my fist cycle on Clomid but just a quick question here - do you only need to use preseed if you find your very dry?


----------



## Smile4me

no because I was not dry at all... sorry tmi but I had no problems in that area, it just helps the spermies swim without a hostile environment never tried it until the month I got my BFP and I used a full syringe each night of BDing and we also followed the Egg Meets Sperm plan which I believe was the trick.. lotsa lotsa love making but it paid off :)
Baby dust to you hun!! :dust::dust:


----------



## caz & bob

preseed this the biznas haha my oh loves it i have been using full syringes this month smile its much better i will use a full one again tomorrow just to cover us xxxxx


----------



## MrsChambers

Ah well havent got any this month so guess will have to try the first month without it. Silly me so is it thr robuitsson or whatever its called that is if your dry?


----------



## Smile4me

well I did the robitussin and drank a glass of grapefruit juice and green tea daily along with the preseed the month I got mine. :) I figured why not? it can't hurt and it only increased the chances.


----------



## MrsChambers

:thumbup: I am drinking my green tea every day at work. The secretary bless her makes all our drinks for us and I have asked if I can have a cup of coffee first thing then green tea for the rest of the day. I dont mind it though it has got a bit of lemon in there!


----------



## oxo

Hi all,
Good news from me..... a BFP this morning :happydance:
I tested using a superdrug test and couldn't quite believe it so got a clear blue digital which came up with pregnant 1-2.
This was the third round of clomid 50mg 2-6 DPO and the only I've done differently this cycle to others is take the cough mixture. Who knows if this helped or not, but I'm so pleased. Taken me a long while to get here, hoping it's now all plain sailing!
Best wishes for those starting a new cycle and good luck to Caz and DM for the next few days.


----------



## Smile4me

:happydance:YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! you can post over in the clomid graduate buddies post hun :) :happydance: Thats fabulous!!!! Congratulations:wohoo:


----------



## caz & bob

awww congrats hun hope we get awe-rs this month xxxxxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

congrats wot dpo r u xx


----------



## Annie18

Fay congratulations thats great news yeah!

Sarlar think should be starting cycle 2 on sat too, if AF properly comes.

DM- good ov results yeah

Mrschambers, good luck at catching the egg,

fingers crossed for you all and hello to everyone else x


----------



## oxo

I do hope there are a few more clomid graduates in June / July to keep me company :flower:
FF has me at 11 DPO, might be 12?
I'm still in shock, but so excited!!


----------



## keepsmiling

post a nice pik of ur bfp hun xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations Fay!!:happydance:


----------



## MrsChambers

Aw congratulations Fay that is fab news hopefully more of us will be joining you soon xxx


----------



## Britt11

How are you????
yesterday was quite busy for work.
I have tried to read through the posts but I have missed some too.

Isi- hope you feel better :hugs:

Tink- understandable for the worries, but hopefully you can enjoy the pregnancy soon 

DM- wow that is one super positive opk!! :thumbup: hopefully you get in lots of bd'ng!! fx'd

AM- sorry about AF :hugs:

Em- you're still in the game, fx'd

TTC- g.l. with the surgery, hope you get it on Friday (the more non-invasive kind) :thumbup:

Smile- good to see you, looking forward to the scan pics 

Fay- :happydance: wow, congrats!! another Clomid graduate

AFM- well 6dpo and a couple different things but I dont like to symptom spot as I have been seeing BFN's for 11 cycles, but I have a bunch of yellow cm which I have never gotten it before (usually dry in the 2ww). Hopefully its a sign of something good and not an infection lol...but no signs of that yet.
Also I have had 2 BFP dreams lol....I'm sure b/c its just on my mind
No other real symptoms, had a tiny bit of mild cramping yesterday but my FF chart is super boring, no dips or increases :shrug:

have to wait it out...but would be more surprised if something took tbh
:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

oh and sorry Hello Caz!! great opks and hello to all the other girls on the thread I missed


----------



## winston83

congratulations fay thats fantastic news there will be nobody left in here the way were goin lol


----------



## keepsmiling

i will, iv dun bout 5 ic i thought i saw a line on ic so i did a sd and bfn!!! wot a waste of a test!!


----------



## caz & bob

ks you will get your hunnie well having my tea a nice salad with some beef and chicken and stuffin xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

i think i got an evap at the 10min mark
it says not to read after 10mins so i thought id look b4 i put it in the bin and there was a thin 2nd line! must be an evil evap x


----------



## DragonMummy

omg well done Fay! That's brilliant news!

See? Superdrug tests. :rofl:

Shoud seek some sort of commission....


----------



## keepsmiling

well i took one, looked at the 3 min mark nothing,, got annoyed and upset, went 4 a wee came bak dead on the 10min mark and there is a line,, very thin tho and i cnt even c it wen i take a pik on my crappppy fone!! i think its pink or cud be a purply grey!! im so confused!


----------



## Smile4me

oh Keepsmiling it may just be too early

Britt hun that's good news actually I know symptom spotting can be draining but I remember I had two BFP dreams the month I got mine and the one was so clear and I jumped up did a test to find a BFN because it was too early 11dpo I think I finally got mine on 12 or 13dpo... I think the dream thing does actually have something to it... I had one (dream) that was a BFN and then it turned to a BFP... it was so cruel I was going bananas! did you do anything different this cycle?


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> oh Keepsmiling it may just be too early
> 
> Britt hun that's good news actually I know symptom spotting can be draining but I remember I had two BFP dreams the month I got mine and the one was so clear and I jumped up did a test to find a BFN because it was too early 11dpo I think I finally got mine on 12 or 13dpo... I think the dream thing does actually have something to it... I had one (dream) that was a BFN and then it turned to a BFP... it was so cruel I was going bananas! did you do anything different this cycle?

thanks hon, did you have a lot of cm early on or no?
Yes we did things a bit different this cycle, 100mg Clomid (as opposed to 50mg) and double IUI- 2 days in a row (as opposed to single) and I took bee pollen, lol dont ask...read somewhere it was good for ttc and the health food lady store encouraged it.
so how are you doing little mama?
:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

lots of cm no not really I didn't notice any difference there at all I just remember it being frustrating not understanding the difference in the cm because it was different every day, but i remember specifically the cervix being high and I got so excited about that.

I'm fine, Just trying to take it all in and now that we saw the heartbeat it makes us both feel so much more relaxed. My SIL posted our news on FB so I had to announce it, that kinda bumbed me out because I didn't want to announce so early but oh well! 

Todays my first day back at work :(
How are you doing?


----------



## keepsmiling

this is a pik of the sd i did, with an evap if u can c it
it might need inviorting xxx


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Can I join in here?? DH and I are on our 15th cycle now and I am starting my first cycle of clomid tonight. His sperm have low motility/count/morphology. He starting taking clomid and L-carnitine about a month ago now. Hoping and praying this is our month! :flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

if I don't focus properly there is something there. try in the morning with fmu x


----------



## keepsmiling

i think its an evap tho, there was nothing there at 4 mins, so i left it til 10 like it says u can and this line came up, its very thin! and looks pink in the case but kinda looks grey out of case x


----------



## Smile4me

how long are you waiting before each tests and are you drinking water?


----------



## keepsmiling

i did this one at about half 3ish i cnt rember!
i had drank water with lucnh at 2, so i think i held the wee for about an hour or so!
im annoyed cos there is a line there, but it was there at the 10min mark and i cnt relly 2 the colour properly, it looks like a scratch out of the case x


----------



## tink28

Fay thats such good news u will be just a few days behind me, so we can be bump buddies!!!

hope more bfps joining soon have my fingers crossed for everyone x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats Fay!

Britt, I have everything crossed for you, and your symptoms sound more and more promising. How many dpo are you?

DM, you are definitely in business today! Good luck hun!

Em, how goes it?

Lovely to see you here Rdy :hugs:. I pray your clomid journey brings you a lovely :bfp:


----------



## Britt11

Isi Buttercup said:


> Congrats Fay!
> 
> Britt, I have everything crossed for you, and your symptoms sound more and more promising. How many dpo are you?
> 
> DM, you are definitely in business today! Good luck hun!
> 
> Em, how goes it?
> 
> Lovely to see you here Rdy :hugs:. I pray your clomid journey brings you a lovely :bfp:

thanks hon, I am 6dpo so still very early days. Sometimes you can get great symptoms in the 1ww and then it all goes away for the 2ww- I guess time will tell, I really hope it worked though. This is the first time for cm in the 2ww so :shrug:
fx'd for this cycle for you :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

iv decided not to test til sunday when af is due, and i can def resisit iv had 2 evaps this month already!


----------



## Smile4me

Sunday? I'm glad you have will power you will keep us all on pins and needles!!!!


----------



## Smile4me

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Can I join in here?? DH and I are on our 15th cycle now and I am starting my first cycle of clomid tonight. His sperm have low motility/count/morphology. He starting taking clomid and L-carnitine about a month ago now. Hoping and praying this is our month! :flower:

Hi Rdy2beamom! Welcome hun 
so this is your first round of clomid? What dosage?
My dh had the same thing but we overcame it with him using maca, he ate wheat germ daily, and vitamins.

We also used preseed 

Are you in the US?


----------



## keepsmiling

well if i get to sunday, cos i had a speck of blood today and cramps but theyve both gone totally now?
and on sunday i wil be 14dpo so due af, x


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Rdy2beamom welcome to our crazy club. Hopefully your stay will be short and sweet and you will be heading off into first tri very soon xx

As for me, I think AF has landed. :( Brownish blood when I just wiped. I knew she was coming but not this soon!! I'm usually a 31 day cycle not 27!!! I guess tomorrow will be CD1 as not full flow yet? Please let it be 3rd cycle lucky for me [-o&lt;


----------



## keepsmiling

3rd time lucky hopefully emma!! xx


----------



## caz & bob

awww hope it doesn't start hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Emma hun if this is not your cycle stay on the 100mg and get that preseed ordered!
FX'd for you!!


----------



## mrphyemma

I see something on your test Kelly but not sure if it's pink. xx


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:


> View attachment 93511
> 
> this is a pik of the sd i did, with an evap if u can c it
> it might need inviorting xxx

here hun i have inverted it xx
 



Attached Files:







025.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Britt11

mrphyemma said:


> Hi Rdy2beamom welcome to our crazy club. Hopefully your stay will be short and sweet and you will be heading off into first tri very soon xx
> 
> As for me, I think AF has landed. :( Brownish blood when I just wiped. I knew she was coming but not this soon!! I'm usually a 31 day cycle not 27!!! I guess tomorrow will be CD1 as not full flow yet? Please let it be 3rd cycle lucky for me [-o&lt;

Have you tested hon? may not be AF......:winkwink:


----------



## DragonMummy

Yeah I'm with Britt - if it's not red or full flow it could still be IB or similar.


----------



## mrphyemma

Would be great if it was IB but I'm almost positive its not. I have all the AF symptoms and BFN's to boot. She will be here in full force tomorrow for sure.

I'm gutted but at least I know the clomid is doing its job. I just need a good egg from the right and I'm in with a chance :) I could really do with follicle tracking to see where the eggs come from.


----------



## samfitz

hi ladies thought i would pop in here to see how you all are cos im so stressing with this thrush im so sore an itchy i could climb the walls ggrrr x x x


----------



## caz & bob

aww :hi: sam i hate that me nothing worse than that xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## samfitz

i know its driving me crazy an the cream is doing nothing for it at all x


----------



## DragonMummy

oh sweet Jesus Sam, you must be climbing the walls! I've only had thrush twice thankfully but both times it was hideous. I just felt unclean all the time. Hope you get rid of the bugger soon! 


Given that I am about to ovulate, I thought it would be appropriate to have boiley eggs and soldiers for tea (i'm like that). Now do I take it as an omen that one of the eggs was a double yolker? :rofl:


----------



## samfitz

ya yoking twins ha ha x x x an i am climbing the walls pharmacy wouldnt let me have the tablet cos of ttc an its the internal itch thats driving me mad not to mention my nipples feel like they have been chewed on its not my week at all xxx


----------



## caz & bob

when you testing sam xxxx


----------



## samfitz

caz & bob said:


> when you testing sam xxxx

not while next week hun i did an ic this afternoon bfn but i expected that has im only 6dpo xx


----------



## caz & bob

ok hun night girls xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies 

thanks DM - looks like oving is happening....congrats hun...I had a tender tummy also when I was Oving so that is a great sign...I am so happy for you...hows the house hunting going?

smile - oh that is wonderful...You must be over the moon to get to see the lil bub.

Em - your temp seems to be holding. Last month it started falling by now...I have my fxed for you.

isi - hope you feel better soon.

Faym - oh that is such wonderful news hun!!!! Congrats to you!

Mrschambers - woohoo that is great news.

Britt - I know that yellow stuff is supposed to be a great sign....I really hope this is it for you.

HI to everyone else....I hope you are all doing well.

AFM - they cannot do the surgery till August 11th, I am soooo upset. They made is sound like they would be able to do it when I was here. So I head home on Sunday and will have a v. long 6 week wait. I just dont understand why all of this takes so long. I am praying they will have a cancellation and they will be able to squeeze me in earlier but that doesnt look like it will happen.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Smile4me said:


> Rdy2BaMom said:
> 
> 
> Can I join in here?? DH and I are on our 15th cycle now and I am starting my first cycle of clomid tonight. His sperm have low motility/count/morphology. He starting taking clomid and L-carnitine about a month ago now. Hoping and praying this is our month! :flower:
> 
> Hi Rdy2beamom! Welcome hun
> so this is your first round of clomid? What dosage?
> My dh had the same thing but we overcame it with him using maca, he ate wheat germ daily, and vitamins.
> 
> We also used preseed
> 
> Are you in the US?Click to expand...

Hi!
Yup. . . first round of clomid at 50 mg's. And yes to the US too. . . I am in Texas :) Thanks for the warm welcome!! :hugs:


----------



## Lilly10

Good morning ladies 

Wow so many posts since last night lol 

Em - thanks for your reply regarding 50mg clomid, hope AF decides to hide for a while and your getting IB fingers crossed for you 

rdy2bamom - Welcome to the forum hun, like others have said hopefully you stay will be a short one, good luck and fingers crossed for you 

Faym - fantastic news! congratulations :happydance: youll be on :cloud9: today lol

Good luck to everyone waiting to test soon.

Well i thought the :witch: was coming early as ive had some af pains, but now they have dissapeared ( not due untill 2 July ( i think) i have been getting ovulation type pains today which is unusual and i have watery cm (sorry i know its too early for tmi stuff lol) Temp is also still high, but i read somewhere that it can stay high 10 - 16 dpo even if not pregnant. Only time will tell eh? 

:dust: to you all


----------



## samfitz

well today temp stayed up had to phone docs cos this damn infection has got worse and its that sore its makin me bleed so i have got a prescription to pick up for some pessarys lovely but other than that an the sore nips im good hope everyone else is doing ok x x x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I still have everything crossed for you, Em. Hoping it was IB!!! 

DM....yep, double yokes is very much in line with my theory for you :winkwink:

Ttc....I pray they are able to fit you in before August. Whatever the case, just take it as a blessing in disguise. Who knows what could happen from now till that time? :hugs:

Britt....counting down now :thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

Afternoon all. Well, my temp went up this morning and my opk's are negative! I was expecting to ov today though so didn't expect that to happen til tomorrow. Ho hum, it's happened. Can't complain! 

Hope everyone is well and extremely fertile :friends:


----------



## MrsChambers

I am hoping so DM. 

Are you having bloods done this month?

With a 17mm follicle yesterday - day 13 and the FN saying it should happen anytime over this weekend day 15/16/17 when do you think we should BD? We did last night. Should we BD again tonight, tomorrow, sunday and mondya then every other day or what do you think?


----------



## Smile4me

Mrs. Chambers sweeite We followed the EMS plan it gives a break between each nite to build up those :spermy:


----------



## keepsmiling

well i got wot i think was an evap on sd hpt and an ic!
did another ic this am and nothing on it,,
im now 11dpo, so i shud be on tomorrow, cos last month my lp was 12dpo
we shall c
im off out tonoght,but just dnt feel like drinkin so i wnt lol xx


----------



## mrphyemma

MrsChambers every other night is probably best for sperm replenishment but I must admit I always go for it every night around O if I can. Good Luck in catching that eggy x

DM...Way to go!! I trust you have covered all bases? ;)

Britt..I am also counting down the days for you xx

Isi...Anywhere near O yet? It seems like we have been waiting ages for you xx

TTC.. I am so disappointed for you that you didn't have the surgery. I hope the time passes quickly for you or they squeeze you in sooner my love x

Kelly...Have you tested again?

Hope everyone else is well and their bodies are doing what they should be at your point in the cycle/pregnancy xx :)

AF is playing with me this cycle. She still has not arrived. Get the odd bit of brown stuff (if I go looking) Boobs still sore and temp has dropped a little but not crashed to the coverline as yet. Maybe tomorrow? x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

LOL, Em....it's been eternity for me as well!! :haha:. I still just under a week to go :dohh:. I can't wait to be in the 2ww!!!. And so sorry about the :witch: Em :hugs:. I pray the next cycle brings you that :bfp:

DM, sounds like you are now in dpo territory :winkwink:


----------



## keepsmiling

i did test this am but nothing on it, but last nites ic has a line, and it dus look pink but it was at the 10min mark,, dnt no y all my tests seem to have sumthing at the 10min mark, and y its alsways in the eveingin????????
i give up!! so basiclly bfn!


----------



## Annie18

Hi ladies,

hope you all well, Emma sorry if AF comes fingers crossed for you.

Welcome rdytobeamum hope you ok, have you started the clomid?

My AF has finally arrived so starting my 100mg of clomid tomorrow and did temp this morning, hoping that i ovulate this cycle, anyone else about to start the clomid around same time as me?

Hope eveyone ok, xx


----------



## mrphyemma

I'll be right there with you Annie18 just as soon as AF arrives proper!! x


----------



## Annie18

mrphyemma said:


> I'll be right there with you Annie18 just as soon as AF arrives proper!! x

lets hope this is our month emma xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Here's to April babies :thumbup:


----------



## Annie18

mrphyemma said:


> Here's to April babies :thumbup:

sounds good to me:baby:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xxxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

@Mrs Chambers - am going to go to my GP on Mon and request blood forms. I just want all the numbers on record as I am back at FS on 13th July if we luck out this month.

@Em - check out my chart - all bases covered! Every other day up until the +opk then every day. Oh, and BOO to af! So gutted for you, really thought this could be your month. :(

@Isi - yep, 1dpo :D :happydance:

Am still really really bloated though. I am at work and my work trousers are normally a comfortable fit, tonight they are like bloody cheesewire! Am taking "fart pills" as DH calls them but theyre not doing a thing. Guess I just have to wait another few days to deflate.... sigh....


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Started my clomid last night and thank God. . . no side effects yet!! Yay!!! :thumbup: Hope everyone is doing well!! :flower:


----------



## Wait & Hope

Hello ladies! :hi:

I'm back after a week in sunny Devon :coolio::icecream:, didn't want to come home cos weather was still glorious when we left today :hissy:

CONGRATULATIONS! to Tink & FayM - here's hoping you have a H&H 9 months xxx

Have tried to catch up reading all the weeks posts
:hug: to those who didn't get their BFP (yet)
FX'd for those in the 2ww
and happy :sex: :winkwink: for who are egg making.

AFM - was following the sperm meets egg plan, but it went a bit wrong :dohh: because of going on holiday (sleeping arrangements/thin walls meant we were really put off BD :nope:) 
Not sure what our chances are going to be this month, but we had fantastic family holiday anyway:
CD2-CD6 50mg Clomid
CD8 - BD
CD9 - neg opk
C10 - BD, neg opk
CD11 - neg opk
CD12 - BD (p.m.), strong positive opk :happydance:
CD13 - BD (1st thing in a.m. :blush: well, it was Father's Day!) fainter +opk
CD14 - neg opk

And that's it. I'm assuming ov'd on CD13, so hopefully [-o&lt; caught the eggy. Temp charting non-existent this month as imposs to do on hols, with all the :drunk::wine:


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck W&H. It sounds like you have all bases covered and have had a wonderful holiday aswell :thumbup: xx

BFN again for me. Still no AF but she isn't properly due until tomorrow anyway. Wish she would do me a favour and hurry up, I'm really bloated and uncomfortable and my boobs are still very sore.


----------



## keepsmiling

as if i beat u emma, i gt af this am lol xx


----------



## samfitz

keepsmiling said:


> as if i beat u emma, i gt af this am lol xx

sorry af got you hun an emma hope she stays away an has for me big temp drop so i may be joining very soon x x


----------



## DragonMummy

grr for AF...

We were going to have a last BD this morning when i got in from work but Harry woke up and came in - this hot weather is really bothering his asthma. Do you think my bases are covered? Am a bit worried now. I know it appears that I ov'd on Thursday but my ovaries were really twinging this morning


----------



## DragonMummy

Hmm, still twinging now. DH has just taken DS to FIL's for the night - we're actually going out!!! (although no major drinking for me) so think I will grab him for a "just in case" bit when he gets back. Hmmm daylight sex. Thats something I do miss!


----------



## DragonMummy

Also I would like to add how appropriate it is, given my job, that I am the one spamming up page 999! :rofl:


----------



## keepsmiling

i dnt think we bd enuff this month, only did it dayb4 n 2 days after ov!! this month im goin 4 it!! and hopefuly next month il be on clomid,, if i can shuft this bloody weight x


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm sorry she got you Kelly. I will probably be joining you tomorrow. Cycle buddies again?:hugs:
Sam it may be an implantation dip. Don't count yourself out just yet :thumbup:

DM I'm sure you covered the bases but a little afternoon slap and tickle wouldn't harm. Enjoy :winkwink:


----------



## DragonMummy

AF still not come Em? Are you still BFN?


----------



## Smile4me

:dust::dust::dust:Why don't you girls give the EMS plan a try? Its a lot of bding but it worked for us.... I did my research of course to see the success rates and then when I got my Cheri prediction and she included that in my prediction I thought what the hay.... give it a try, might at as well make this a fun experience so DH read it over and was like "SWEET" I get to be with my wife every other night for how many nights? he didn't complain except the nights he got home at 10 from work and I had the candles already lit ... he just smiled and was like "let me head to the shower" and by the time it was all over and we got our BFP he told me it was all worth it.

The thing is you catch the egg no doubt about it, by starting on cycle day 8 now keep n mind I did clomid days 5-9 so it may have been overkill but thts ok!


----------



## keepsmiling

well smile i think when i finally get clomid ill so the emsp too, hope it works 4 us, im not goin 2 b on here much from now on cos im getiin abit obsessed with ttc and its not good x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all im soaking the sun up sorry about af got you i hate it xxxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

immactually fine! iv got a family bbq tomorrow with all the little kiddies which wil be nice, and my big fat pregnant friend/cuzin lol
so that shud b nice,
im def havin a little break from here tho but baby dust to u all x


----------



## caz & bob

:hugs: hun hope you enjoy your bbq hunnie xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

DM, AF still hasn't arrived but she isn't officially due until tomorrow so still plenty of time. Yes BFN again this morning on ic hpt. I feel so bloated and blahhhh and to make matters worse I took my little girl to a birthday party and ate my weight in party fayre. Not a wise move when trying to diet.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope you looking forward to the match xxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Morning Ladies,

AF arrived for me this morning. She's nothing if not punctual eh? Third clomid cycle lucky? I hope so :)

How is everyone else? x


----------



## mrphyemma

Caz we have to watch our little girl performing with her dance troop at the local show and it starts at 2pm. DH is not a happy man but daughter must come first :) I am evil!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

oh bugger it Em, sorrry.

Can anyone have a look at my chart and explain why I have dotty lines rather than a solid line? Not had that before and I can't fathom it!


----------



## caz & bob

aww i bet that will be great emma sorry :af: got you hun hope its lucky next month xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

dm have a read about them on ff xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

can't get on FF at work :(


----------



## samfitz

sorry af got you em third time lucky keeping fx for you hope everyone else is ok an enjoying the warm weather has for me no temp drop this morning stayed same has yesterday still trying to get rid of this god damn thrush very sore nipples but other than that im ok an no sign of af yet usualy start spotting about now x x


----------



## DragonMummy

OMG can't believe you still have it! Most unfair :(


----------



## mrphyemma

Ohh Sam I'm sorry you've still got the thrush but it is very common in early pregnancy ;) That along with the sore nipples makes for good symptoms. I have everything crossed for you x

I've had to come away from the TV. England are soooo going home!


----------



## samfitz

im not building my hopes has i thing thrush is just the side effect from the antibiotics i have just been on x x


----------



## caz & bob

well i carnt believe they play so crap just took my flags down xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

DM - not sure if you got your answer yet but FF does dotted lines if they aren't 100% sure about your ovulation date. I got dotted lines on my first cycle because I had negative OPKs (stupid brand wasn't sensitive enough for me). 
They look solid on your home page and I'm not sure why it wouldn't be solid for you unless your data is hidden that conflicts (CP, CM, OPK etc). Down below your chart it should tell you which data confirms and which conflicts.


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh no I sussed it out Lisa. I put in my cm data and they went solid straight away! X


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies!!!
how are you? I've missed you
sorry I havent written in a little bit, have had a fun busy weekend and then I was feeling a bit negative about this cycle in the last couple of days so didnt want to be a downer :)

Em- sorry AF got you but you're right 3rd time lucky hunnie!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

DM- I guess you already sorted out your chart, looking good so far :thumbup:

Sam- things are sounding good for you this cycle, fx'd :thumbup:

TTC- sorry you couldnt get surgery just yet, I know how frustrating that must be, hopefully they can fit you in earlier

Isi- how are you doing? :hugs:

hello to all the other girls! :kiss:

AFM- enjoying the sunshine this weekend. Felt VERY negative about this cycle and we actually went to an IVF talk last week (it was prebooked anyway), was kind of interesting...
I am ready to put a deposit down next cycle if this cycle didnt work. Really hope/hoped we wouldnt have to go to that.
So no signs really except today- this morning feeling really off- woke up feeling almost like hungover and a bit nauseous, stomach feels wierd today. Of course I am not reading into anything as I've been down this road 10 times before. Just not feeling as "out" as I did yesterday

look forward to your updates
:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: britt xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

I have everything crossed for you Britt and hopefully you won't be needing that ivf xx


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh I really hope it won't come to that Britt. I have my next FS appointment in 2 weeks. I am really REALLY hoping I can cancel it.... really really.... and what if I do and the same happens again? Then I have to wait ANOTHER three months for more clomid. And I am only allowed another three months worth before we have to go private.

I'm a bundle of joy this evening, can you tell? Feeling very bleak about this cycle.


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> oooh I really hope it won't come to that Britt. I have my next FS appointment in 2 weeks. I am really REALLY hoping I can cancel it.... really really.... and what if I do and the same happens again? Then I have to wait ANOTHER three months for more clomid. And I am only allowed another three months worth before we have to go private.
> 
> I'm a bundle of joy this evening, can you tell? Feeling very bleak about this cycle.

Hey I hear ya, I know exactly how you feel DM- but this IS going to be your cycle remember :hugs:
thanks for the kind word ladies, you never know maybe DH and I wont need to move on to IVF- gosh I hope so.
Hi Caz, how are you doing Ms 5dpo????


----------



## AngellaHas2

Hi everyone. I am new to the site. I guess you can say I am round 2 of clomid, and about to start 3. I am waiting for af to show. I tested today and got BFN. I have been trying for about a year. But this is the first time on Clomid. I am trying to get estrogen, but my doctor said to wait it out. So if it dont happen, I will get it next one. I am also on metformin, and folic acid, and prenatal.. Well metformin to start this coming cycle. I dont have PCOS< but I am diabetic. So my doctor switched me to that to help.


----------



## baby_dixon

omg my ovaries are totally alive and kicking! i havnt had a positive opk yet but i have felt all sorts of action in there all day lol


----------



## samfitz

good morning all im not a happy bunny today has i have had a major temp drop so think im gearing up for af x x


----------



## DragonMummy

oh Sam I hope not.....


baby-dixon - ooh that's a good sign!


Am not happy this morning, temps have gone right down. Far too early for imlant dip I reckon. However if you look at my chart overlay it is mirroring the other one so maybe all is not lost. Hopefully will go back up.


----------



## winston83

morning all x


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning Win! How goes it?


----------



## winston83

not bad not feelin like much is goin on still not had +opk and not twingin like last cycle supposed to ov today hows u x


----------



## MrsChambers

Morning ladies,

How are we all this Monday Morning? x


----------



## DragonMummy

oh boo mate.


Yeah am ok. Not feeling it this cycle. It's weird as I have been certain for months that this is the cycle, but now I'm here..... It's so hard to keep the bloody pma up isn't it? x


----------



## DragonMummy

win are you :sex: every other day? Only I seem to remember someone on here getting up the duff with no +opk - I think babyloulou?


----------



## winston83

yeah we goin every other day wish i could of had my trackin scan at least i would know if somthing was goin on in there


----------



## samfitz

can temps drop an go back up this late in the cycle x x


----------



## Annie18

Morning ladies,

hope you are all ok. just a quick question, i am on day 4 today (take clomid day 2 - 6) when should i start doing OPK?


----------



## winston83

Annie18 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> hope you are all ok. just a quick question, i am on day 4 today (take clomid day 2 - 6) when should i start doing OPK?

i started mine at day 13 xx


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah totally Sam. Can't go by one duff temp - and could be IB? As long as the fat lady isn't singing, it ain't over!

Annie I start on day 7 with IC's. They start off high due to clomid then go blank then get dark again. x


----------



## samfitz

cheers dm im just clutching at straws an trying to keep up the pma but its getting really hard but on the up side i have managed to get my infection under control but still got very sore nips but had that on my first round of clomid think this is my last im at hospital tomorrow so will see what my consultant has on offer for me if anything x x


----------



## Annie18

DragonMummy said:


> yeah totally Sam. Can't go by one duff temp - and could be IB? As long as the fat lady isn't singing, it ain't over!
> 
> Annie I start on day 7 with IC's. They start off high due to clomid then go blank then get dark again. x

Sorry DM if bit stupid but what's IC's


----------



## samfitz

internet cheapies annie ovulation tests x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi girls!!!

Aww, so sorry about AF, Em. This will be THE cycle for you hun :hugs:

DM....it's too early to feel bleak sweetie! Just ride the train of the 2ww. Temperature dip or no...I'm still hopeful for ya :thumbup:

Britt....I hope you never have to go down the IVF route. You should be testing any minute now, right?

As for me, well DH and I were not able to get any BD in over the weekend....last time was Friday night. Last night he was recovering from a hangover all day and just wanted to cuddle :dohh:. I have to go all gangsta and seduce him tonight....probably have to dig in my repotoire for some extreme R rated seduction moves....lol. Any suggestions would also be welcome :winkwink:. I've also started feeling twinges....but from my left (dodgy) side...so who knows about this cycle.

BUT on the flip side, I got a visit from an old friend yesterday and she prayed with me for me to conceive my baby asap!! The reason I'm kinda excited is that the day before I hooked up with my DH, this same friend prayed for me to meet my husband (she got married when we were 25, and at the time, I had just turned 30 and with no fella in sight...lol). 

Oh, and so sorry to all my English gals. I swear, I felt just as gutted yesterday as when the Nigerian team crashed out. But the officiating was appalling though!

Hope everyone is great.....Winston, Lisaf, Caz, Tink, Sarlar, AM, KS, Mrs Chambers....everyone!


----------



## Dobchops

HI

How's everyone doing? I'm holding everything crossed for you ladies.

So last Thursday (CD12) I had extreme pain in my side, I thought my appendix is bursting LOL. I couldn't walk it was so sore. Friday it was just a slight twinge. I was feeling extremely frisky from day 8 and from yesterday my nips are very sore and sensitive. Do you think I ovulated? I didn't use opk's and wasn't temping so I don't have a clue :shrug: We BD' every night :blush: from Thursday. Yeah I know doctor said every 2nd day but I just couldn't help myself. :haha: Had a lot of cm too but didn't exactly check what type. If this month is a bust I'll do temping, opk's and cm checking next.

If i did o I should be be somewhere on DPO 2-4. 

Does it sound like positive signs for o'ing?

Thanks ladies. Hope you have a wonderful day today. 

How's the weather for you guys. I'm freezing my butt off today. Brrrr. All the soccer dudes must be suffering too, especially for those that's not used to this cold.


:dust::dust:

OK sorry I'll post this now instead of jabbering on and on. :haha:


----------



## samfitz

hi dobchops what month of clomid are you on hun cos my first an 2nd month the o pain was terrible an i couldnt walk either an had sore nips thats how i knew i ovulated so it sounds like you have to me fx an good luck x x


----------



## Dobchops

samfitz this is my first round. Thanks for the well wishes fx for you aswell


----------



## winston83

so scratch my earlier post complainin nowt was goin on just got pos opk and now i am twingin away like a trooper got really bad backache aswell gna ambush my hubby as soon as he gets home lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsChambers

Woooooooooooooo that all sounds fab news Winston. 

Afternoon Caz x


----------



## samfitz

:hi:afternoon caz the 2ww is almost over x x x x


caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all good xxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun carnt wait to test i have been really moody this month and itchy nipples haha xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## samfitz

me too but had a big temp drop this morning so not holding out much hope x x


----------



## caz & bob

you never no hunnie fx for us all in 2ww i read on here that this girls said never believe your temps because they change all the time xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## samfitz

thats what i want to belive my consultant told me that temping is not accurate but there is always conflicting stuff you hear i have my app tomorrow so i will see what the next step is but i think im entitled to another month of clomid has i have only been on it 5 months an they said i could go on it for 6 but i cant understand why they didnt give me a 3 month prescription last time i went an they gave me a 2 month one cant wait to go now x x


----------



## Lilly10

Good afternoon to all you lovely ladies :friends:

How is everyone today?

Well i dont know what the heck is going on with me today, feel rather positive :shrug: but think maybe :af: is on her way :shrug: who knows lol.....Oh and temp has stayed high again today, three days of 36.9 now, if :af: is coming she should arrive on July 2, really hoping the lovely witch leaves me alone for a while lol (hoping that if i call her lovely, she WILL leave for maybe 9 months lmao :haha:)

Anyway sorry to go on

Good luck to you all :dust:


----------



## caz & bob

awww fx sam i dont think the temp thing is true i have heard loads on her on about it xxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

lilly hope she stays away for you hun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## samfitz

fx lilly x x


----------



## leasap

can anyone help me please, i never had periods so was given nothesterine, had my af on 14th-18th june, took clomid on day 2 of bleed and really not sure when i will ovulate, or already have or even when to test.....so lost :(


----------



## leasap

sorry meant to add, took clomid day 2-5 of bleed x


----------



## caz & bob

yo ovulate 14days after your 1st bleed hun xxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - wow I have tons to catch up on. 

DM - I can completely understand that negative feeling....my feelings usually go on and off during the tww....

britt - sounds like good symptoms.....I really hope you get that BFP and you wont have to do IVF...but if you do....I think it will defo. work for you.

sam - fxed for you!

em - sorry about af hun.....I really hope this next cycle is all yours!

to everyone else....I hope you are all having a fantastic day.

afm - I am finally home. DH and I have decided to NTNP until after the surgery, which is in 6 weeks. The dr told me that she will probably prescribe some more clomid for me after the surgery, but she is not sure how long I will have to wait to start trying again. She said she wont know that till she is in there and sees what is going on. I am surprisingly calm about it. Waiting to try has defo. taken the stress away but the longing for a lil baby of my own is so strong, it hurts sometimes to think we have so long to wait ya know. Well I guess until then, I will live vicariously through you all!


----------



## mrphyemma

ttc I'm sorry that you are having to wait a while to start trying again. Hopefully the time will fly by for you and you can get back fully on board again and this time with a better chance of success :hugs:

leasap I would start using opk's around CD10 to be sure. The average 28 day cycle usually has ovulation around CD14 but not all of us are "average" :) Once you get a +opk then you will probably ovulate within the next 12-36ish hours.
Hope that helps and good luck xx

Sam I hope you are wrong about AF. Hopefully your temp will rise again tomorrow :hugs:

Lilly same goes for you. I hope AF is a no show. We could do with some more BFP's around here.

Britt, How's the 2ww going for you? Fingers crossed firmly for you and Caz xx

DM, The PMA comes in fits and starts. They are not wrong when they refer to ttc as being a rollercoaster ride of emotions. Remember Cycle 3 is your lucky one :thumbup:


----------



## leasap

caz & bob said:


> yo ovulate 14days after your 1st bleed hun xxxxxx


thats what i always thought, but some people have said it could be earlier due to the clomid:dohh:

we were BDing whilst on the clomid and before and last night, but we missed about 3days before :dohh: so knowing my luck prob O then and missed it if i was, but praying my O is this week. I have done some clomid calculator dates it it says this week so fingers crossed not missed it x:thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

fx hun xxx i alway o late on clomid xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

leasap said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> yo ovulate 14days after your 1st bleed hun xxxxxx
> 
> 
> thats what i always thought, but some people have said it could be earlier due to the clomid:dohh:
> 
> we were BDing whilst on the clomid and before and last night, but we missed about 3days before :dohh: so knowing my luck prob O then and missed it if i was, but praying my O is this week. I have done some clomid calculator dates it it says this week so fingers crossed not missed it x:thumbup:Click to expand...

Do you have any Ovulation predictor kids?


----------



## AngellaHas2

*Well this is my second time posting. I am offically cd 1. I start clomid in 3 days. Wish me luck. *:spermy::spermy::spermy:


----------



## lisaf

Hey gals, lots to catch up on here, Good luck to everyone.
I get bummed out everytime AF gets one of us... my hopes get up for you guys and I'm disappointed when AF gets you anyway.

Taking this month off, I really need a break from the rollercoaster of that 2ww... interested to see what my temps do when I know there is not a chance at all for implantation to be affecting them.


----------



## samfitz

just got my jennyrenny reading and it says i get my bfp in july from a cycle that starts end of june predicted a girl born late march early april so if thats the case af will arrive this month x x


----------



## DragonMummy

lea I ovulated on cd12 on my first clomid cycle so i always start early just in case! x


----------



## DragonMummy

evening all. mad day at work, one of my 999 calls actually made the national news! has been non stop so glad to be home. 

not a lot to report (4dpo, what a surprise :rofl:) but I do have "nipplus erectus" and theyre a bit sore. Too early to SS though so must pack it in..... :D


Hope everyone is marvellous and well x


----------



## lisaf

DM- anything juicy on the call?


----------



## MrsChambers

I was just going to ask if anyone else's nipples were feeling extra sensitive and sore x

Hey Lisa

Sam how excited are you with that reading fingers crossed for you x I keep wanting to get one but I have done the fertility spell before which never worked x


----------



## DragonMummy

lisaf said:


> DM- anything juicy on the call?


yeah! I can't actually tell you anything but I can show you the news page :rofl:

999 call


----------



## samfitz

i bought some fertility candles 2 months ago an they havent worked either but i guess when you want something really bad you do anything for a bit of hope x x


----------



## lisaf

DragonMummy said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> DM- anything juicy on the call?
> 
> 
> yeah! I can't actually tell you anything but I can show you the news page :rofl:
> 
> 999 callClick to expand...

Gotta love those rules!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

hah! well i could link you to the report! close enough. but if i actually tell you i have breached data protection and i don't want to get fired/prosecuted/shot. :rofl:

Sam my thing is online psychic predicions. If I don't like them I don't believe them so absolute waste of money. Makes me feel better though!


----------



## baby_dixon

I had an ultrasound yesterday and there was no sign of anything going on in there :(
except, there was a little bit of fluid in my right ovary...is this normal? should I be worried? The lady said it was just a little, and didnt matter but...idk, I'm worried lol


----------



## leasap

Smile4me said:


> leasap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> yo ovulate 14days after your 1st bleed hun xxxxxx
> 
> 
> thats what i always thought, but some people have said it could be earlier due to the clomid:dohh:
> 
> we were BDing whilst on the clomid and before and last night, but we missed about 3days before :dohh: so knowing my luck prob O then and missed it if i was, but praying my O is this week. I have done some clomid calculator dates it it says this week so fingers crossed not missed it x:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any Ovulation predictor kids?Click to expand...

No i was going to buy some but tbh think it might b too late, i dont think i O it would show up, as my O is very low i been told. feel totally useless :nope:


----------



## lisaf

leasap said:


> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leasap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> yo ovulate 14days after your 1st bleed hun xxxxxx
> 
> 
> thats what i always thought, but some people have said it could be earlier due to the clomid:dohh:
> 
> we were BDing whilst on the clomid and before and last night, but we missed about 3days before :dohh: so knowing my luck prob O then and missed it if i was, but praying my O is this week. I have done some clomid calculator dates it it says this week so fingers crossed not missed it x:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any Ovulation predictor kids?Click to expand...
> 
> No i was going to buy some but tbh think it might b too late, i dont think i O it would show up, as my O is very low i been told. feel totally useless :nope:Click to expand...

Try different brands. They are all different sensitivities. You might also want to test 2 times a day in case you surge late morning or early evening. Women surge to different peaks and stay peaked for different times. There's an average and a general rule of thumb but I can tell you that the First Response tests dipped in the same pee as my IC test was 'almost' positive while the IC was 2x darker than the control line. Thats just my experience with them. I also find that I will only get a 2x darker test line around 11am. I test again in the evenings and I'll get lines that are equally dark, but not darker than the control. I also get my surge 2-3 days before my temp spikes (so 1-2 days before I ovulate) which is on the later side. Again, thats just how my body does it! I've seen people whose temps spike the day after they get a positive OPK.

Nothing wrong with not doing OPKs.. if you're BDing plenty then it doesn't matter :) If you have a low libido like me and DH and can't keep up a BD marathon, then its good to get the reassurance that its GO time so I know my effort is worthwhile! :haha:


----------



## samfitz

good morning ladies hope everone is ok well i got my hospital app in an hour an half cant wait to see what next step is most likely going to be talking cold hard cash but an a very small up side had a little rise in temp this morning but that could b due to the fact that i had to have all windows closed due too a recycle plant fire just down from where i live its terrible worse thing is its tyres its been burning since 2am yesterday 60 fire fighter on the job an its still burnin away this morning the smoke is terrible x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Sounds bad Sam. I haven't been watching the news but I bet it was mentioned as you aren't that far away from me. Having the windows shut shouldn't really have altered your temps so I'm crossing my fingers that it is good news. Best of luck at your appointment, I'm curious to know what the next step is too xx


----------



## Lilly10

Good morning all :hi:

leasap - like others have said different ovulation kits have different sensitivities, so maybe if you get a mixture of different brands you can find the one that is best for you, also if you have missed ovulation this month, you can always use them next time (fingers crossed you havent missed it though) Good luck hun :dust:

DM - wow what a scarey call to take, love the fact you cant say anything about it but can show us the link :haha: :rofl:

Sam - good luck with the appointment hun 

baby-dixon - sorry i dont know anything about fluid on ovaries but wanted to give you :hug:

MrsChambers - sorry your......feeling ......sore :blush: fingers crossed for you hun 

Em - how are you feeling today hun? Got my fingers crossed really hard that this IS going to be your month 

:dust: to you all


----------



## samfitz

mrphyemma said:


> Sounds bad Sam. I haven't been watching the news but I bet it was mentioned as you aren't that far away from me. Having the windows shut shouldn't really have altered your temps so I'm crossing my fingers that it is good news. Best of luck at your appointment, I'm curious to know what the next step is too xx

well i have been put on another month of clomid still at 50mg cos my 21 day bloods were 122 which is quiet high an i have been reffered to sheffield fertility clinic so its private now i have to pay for it looks like iui is the next step for me cos i already have children i dont get a free one xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw sam glad they give you another course of clomid same for me hun i have to go private if nothing happens this month were have to got back and see fs so it will be iui or ivf xxxxxxx


----------



## samfitz

they said it will be iui first has we have no issues that they can find so it should be pretty straight forward best thing about going private is there is really no waiting list cos there is no waiting around for funds we will get our app within the month x x x


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun well i think my fs wants to give us ivf but im going to say can i have iui because its cheaper xxxxxxx


----------



## samfitz

caz & bob said:


> i no hun well i think my fs wants to give us ivf but im going to say can i have iui because its cheaper xxxxxxx

its worth a shot i guess an it is alot cheaper think its about 600 for iui x x


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun xxxx


----------



## winston83

good evening ladies hows everyone doin today i managed to get hubby into bed last nite this mornin and t time so hopin we managed to catch the egg but gna keep at it for the nxt couple of days just to make sure lol


----------



## caz & bob

fx winston xxxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

If I have to go private I will try for another few months of Clomid off them first - I know it works, I just need to get the dosage right! Then it will be ICSI for us. Sigh....


Anyway. Evening all, how are we? I'm really tired and my tummy is feeling very heavy and crampy. Hoping it's a good sign as it's too early to be a bad one! However my last 2 temps have been crap.


----------



## ttcbaby117

DM - wow how exciting....I guess that must've made your day go by faster!

Sam - I hope your reading is right....and this last month of clomid will be it for you.

lisa - I am also taking a break...but we have had sex whenever we wanted and not becuase I was ovulating. In fact I have no idea when I ovulated but I do know my boobs are sore now so it mustve happened some time last week. I will be curious to see what your chart does also, I will keep stalking!

Winston - woohoo on getting in the bding!


----------



## baby_dixon

Does clomid push ovulation back? I havn't gotten a single positive opk yet but I have felt so much in my abdomen...hmmm...

When can I expect to ovulate already!!??


----------



## tink28

hi ladies

this thread moves so fast have missed loads, just wanted to come by and spread some baby dust, have fingers crossed for everyone for this cycle really wanna see some bfps!!!

xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies, Cd4 for me and the mood swings and irrational behaviour have landed. I am fully aware that I am doing it but unable to stop :blush: Insomnia City also. I lay awake until gone 3am this morning and had to be up at 7am. I can see tempers shall be frayed again in the Murphy household :haha: Roll on the 2ww :)


----------



## samfitz

well af is on her way major temp drop below coverline so im expecting to see the hag before the day is out hey ho an emma hope the mood swings pass damn clomid xx


----------



## winston83

baby_dixon said:


> Does clomid push ovulation back? I havn't gotten a single positive opk yet but I have felt so much in my abdomen...hmmm...
> 
> When can I expect to ovulate already!!??

what cd are u on hun my last 2 cycles i ovd on cd 17 x


----------



## DragonMummy

morning all. 6dpo here. not much to report (predictably) but what i do have seems to mirror my preg cycle. Who knows?


----------



## winston83

fx dragon this could be our cycle xx


----------



## Annie18

Morning everyone,

DM keeping fingers crossed for you.

Emma hope you feel better soon, i am CD 7 and not feeling much apart from bloated, worrying it is not working! 

Trying to work out on FF position of cervix and CM it's all so confusing!

Hope you all good x


----------



## winston83

afternoon annie x


----------



## Annie18

Winston, you must have caught the egg with all that actoin! fingers crossed.

Sam sorry you think the witch is coming x


----------



## winston83

u would think so but we all know its not that easy lol gna keep goin for a couple of days just be sure not gettin any complaints from our lad lol


----------



## Annie18

Ha ha keep up the hard work, my husband said yesterday when do i need to reserve my energy for, bless him!


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh win i hope so!


----------



## winston83

so do i lol


----------



## MrsChambers

me too win!


----------



## winston83

omg i have been on here way 2 long lol need to get sorted before school time


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good xxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

hi Caz hun :)


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, how are you doing?

Dragon- fx'd for you, you're off to a good start
Em- I know, i absolutely hate what Clomid does to me, its a nasty drug. At our IVF talk the FS said Clomid is one of the worst drugs to take even though its so commonly prescribed and the drugs they use for IVF are much easier on your system :shrug: I'm debating not taking clomid again, if I do it will be one more cycle and thats it

Caz- hello hon, how are you feeling?

Smile- how are you doing? love the new Avatar. Do you know how Lildream is doing?
AFM- tested with an IC this morning at 12dpo and BFN, so it appears I'm out this month...oh well roll on to the next. My chart was crazy this month too, drops starting at 8dpo and I normally dont drop until 14dpo or 13dpo (not once in 8 months) if you look at my previous charts. The witch is due in 2 days so have to wait it out
:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Hi hun, well don't count yourself out yet hun,,,,, 

I heard from her today and she's not doing well :(
Her confidence level is very low, she thinks they just stopped growing so she will find out what her hcg levels are tomorrow morning.

It's just got to be so awful :(


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh no, I didn't realise she'd lost. How terrible for her :(


----------



## caz & bob

awww hope they are fine for here xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## samfitz

well af is a no show has yet think she is playing around even the spotting has gone tested this morning an bfn just wish she would hurry up an put me out my mysery xx


----------



## caz & bob

she may not come hun you might have a :bfp: hun think positive xxxxxxxx


----------



## samfitz

my temp dropped below coverline think the spotting might have been from my infection has it is very sore still oh an im getting alot of ov pain in my left side an the strange thing is i start feeling sick a tea time weird x x


----------



## caz & bob

it hasn't dropped to much hun fx she dosent show hun xxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

samfitz said:


> my temp dropped below coverline think the spotting might have been from my infection has it is very sore still oh an im getting alot of ov pain in my left side an the strange thing is i start feeling sick a tea time weird x x

take a real test hun !!!!


----------



## samfitz

think i will wait while morning got some early response clearblue hpt x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - 

Britt - I really hope you arent out of it. But i understand you dont want to get your hopes up! I will have everything crossed for you.

sam - UGH, I hate when AF fusses around like that. I do hope that damn witch is doing that because you are pg.

DM - what are these symptoms you are havign that is the same as your pg cycle?

Win - Good on the bding!

Hope everyone else is well with everyone else!

AFM - I spent the day at the hospital with my Best Friend whom I started ttc with. She had a beautiful baby girl and I am sooooo happy for her, but so sad that I havent been able to get pg yet. It was so bitter sweet....but anyway, like I said for no reason would I take away from the happiness she has...but it does remind me of my longing....I just hope this surgery will work for me and I will be pg by the end of the year.


----------



## DragonMummy

getting some uterus tightening and cramps, permanently look like i am peanut smuggling with my nips and lots of creamy cm. plus i am off my food (NOT like me at all - you don't maintain a figure like mine by having no appetite) and I am getting narcolepsy - i took harry out for lunch and after i had finished picking at it, it was all i could do to stay awake! Nothing exciting but following the same sort of pattern as my first cycle. x


----------



## ttcbaby117

sounds exciting enough, esp if that is how it was for other pg cycles! Did you have these symptoms this early?


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah pretty much the same time. and look at my chart overlay - i was a bit worried at my rubbish temps but my chart looks almost identical to cycle1!


----------



## MrsChambers

Evening ladies my boobs are killing me my nipples feel so sore they hurt to wash in the shower! Grrrrrrrrrrrrr stupid side effects of Clomid / ovulation x


----------



## DragonMummy

are you DPO now Mrs C?


----------



## ttcbaby117

dm - yeah the chart is similiar! Wow, i am excited for you...when will you test?

Mrschambers - Oh I know.....Damn clomid....LOL


----------



## DragonMummy

ttc it's me. every day til i get an outcome! :rofl:


----------



## MrsChambers

Yeah I reckon 4DPO now DM

I have never had this before ever!


----------



## DragonMummy

good sign - something is happening at least!


----------



## MrsChambers

Very true DM at least 26 months later i would say its about time! Lol

I want us all to get BFP's so soon x


----------



## DragonMummy

Me too - we can have a graduation ceremony! :rofl:


----------



## samfitz

good morning ladies well im confused has ever today temp rise back above coverline no af no spotting think she is just playing around with me again xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Sam, it could be implantation especially as you had a temp dip and spotting and now your temp has gone back up. You are still in the game :thumbup:

Britt, Don't count yourself out at 12dpo especially with a chart as good as yours. You say it is different to your others? Different is good!!!! The other cycles were BFN's this one may just be a BFP :)

Sorry to hear that onelil is having a bad time. I hope things have a happy outcome for her :hugs:

Come on girls let's have some July BFP's!!!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

Dont want to get too excited as it's v faint, but I think i might have the start of a :bfp:....


----------



## Annie18

Ah DM i do hope so, fingers tightly crossed for you hon, and for you Sam and mrschambers xx


----------



## samfitz

DragonMummy said:


> Dont want to get too excited as it's v faint, but I think i might have the start of a :bfp:....

i hope it is hun woop woop can ya put a pic on so we can inspect x x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

YAAAAAY, DM!!!! :yipee:. I am soo happy for you! I knew this would be the cycle for you!

So sorry about Onelil. Please give her a hug for me, anyone who's in touch with her.

I'm 99.99% sure I ovulated from my bad side this cycle....so I am officially counting myself out now, to save myself any heartache. Considering going the IUI route in another 2 months or so. Still praying for that BFP!!

Em....hope you're good. Started Round 3 of clomid, right? Like DM, I hope 3rd is the charm for you.

Smile....I love love love your avatar :)

Britt.....any minute now!!! When do you test?

Hope everyone else is doing great :thumbup:


----------



## Dobchops

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: for DM. I'm holding everything crossed for you. 

I'm on DPO 6/7 today. DM what's you symptoms like. I still got sore nips and today lots of creamy lotiony cm (tmi sorry) and odd twinges, pulling crampy type feelings on my sides and below belly button. :shrug: 

How's everyone doing? 

Good luck to you all.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC00544a.jpg

Like I say, very faint. I keep thinking I am imagining it then I look again and it's bloody there!


----------



## DragonMummy

symptom wise, my nipples seem ok now but i am getting lots of gentle af cramping and again loads of lotiony cm. My temp shot up again this morning as well....


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls the weather her today is rubbish rain my temps are still up so hope we have a lot of :bfp: s this month and we can all be in 1st tri xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dobchops

I see it!!! Feint but it's there.


----------



## samfitz

i see the line dm xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

i see one hun what did you use xxxxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

it will come as no surprise to any of you that it was a superdrug test :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

line is still present and correct on the test..... blimey....


----------



## caz & bob

im gettin some of them tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## Annie18

DragonMummy said:


> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC00544a.jpg
> 
> Like I say, very faint. I keep thinking I am imagining it then I look again and it's bloody there!

i am sure too that there is a faint line:happydance:


----------



## Wait & Hope

FX'd for you DM, would be so great for someone to get their BFP and give us all some hope xxx

So sorry to hear about onelil :hug: can anyone update us?

:dust: to everyone else 

AFM - still in the 2ww......... 11dpo, boobs are sore, creamy cm but nothing that would make me say 'OMG'. Will keep you updated.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: w&h when you testing hun xxxxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

DM I totally see that line my lovely :happydance:

Caz, Dobchops, Sam and W&H I have everything crossed for you ladies too x 

Isi, I am in the same boat as you regarding the dodgy/wonky side. I firmly believe that I am only ovulating from the left blocked side. Wish we could just take a peek and check. Well I'm not counting you out just yet. I have everything firmly crossed that the good side was in working order for you this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Wait and hope when are you testing?

DM - you are only 7dpo and you have a faint line? Thats awesome so when are you going to get a stronger test?

Britt- Test again today!!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Aww, thanks Em :hugs:. But if I'm to be true to myself, I can just feel it in my heart that it didn't happen this time. I've started looking into the possibility of IUI in September.....tired of leaving it all to chance :shrug:

Hope you feel better now, re the clomid side effects.


----------



## Smile4me

Isi Buttercup said:


> YAAAAAY, DM!!!! :yipee:. I am soo happy for you! I knew this would be the cycle for you!
> 
> So sorry about Onelil. Please give her a hug for me, anyone who's in touch with her.
> 
> I'm 99.99% sure I ovulated from my bad side this cycle....so I am officially counting myself out now, to save myself any heartache. Considering going the IUI route in another 2 months or so. Still praying for that BFP!!
> 
> Em....hope you're good. Started Round 3 of clomid, right? Like DM, I hope 3rd is the charm for you.
> 
> Smile....I love love love your avatar :)
> 
> Britt.....any minute now!!! When do you test?
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great :thumbup:

Thanks :) the girls came running in as I had them cleaning their rooms and they said we are "Captain Underpants" laughing hysterically.... LOL :flower:

I will keep you all posted on ONelil as her quants come back today, she should know more.
As soon as she texts me I will let you know!


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: @ Smile's avvy - amazing! Hopefully the lines will get a bit darker over the next couple of days so I don't have to put little guidelines on!


@Isi & Em - I have a dodgy side but my issue is the ovary not the tube. I think that's less of an issue as your better ovary tends to take over. But my left one is just riddled with cysts and really bloated.


----------



## Britt11

hey girls!!!
OMG look at DM sneaking in at 7dpo taking a test and getting a faint bfp... :thumbup: I see it DM!! OMG i have everythign crossed for you- maybe thats the way to do it, just put in your mind you are getting a bfp this month and it will happen!! :haha: I had to laugh, of course you used a Superdrug test!!!! you are on their sales staff right??

Caz- good luck, and :thumbup: for the temp increase. Hoping this is your month as well

Em- thanks for the kind words, the chart is definitely whacky this month, nothing like I have ever had but still pretty sure AF will show tomorrow....

Isi and the rest thanks for thinking of me, I havent tested this morning b/c dont want to see a bfp....but probably should as we are going golfing today (its Canada day) and I plan on having a beer ..:winkwink: I had pretty bad cramps yesterday almost all day but now nothing, but I know that can be a Clomid side effect
Isi- as I mentioned earlier, I definitely think you are on the right track iwth IUI, there has been a lot of success with it.

wow lots of excitement on the thread this morning.
oh and Dobs your symptoms sound :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

Are you kidding, Britt? I'm the bloody head of marketing! :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

Britt11 said:


> hey girls!!!
> OMG look at DM sneaking in at 7dpo taking a test and getting a faint bfp... :thumbup: I see it DM!! OMG i have everythign crossed for you- maybe thats the way to do it, just put in your mind you are getting a bfp this month and it will happen!! :haha: I had to laugh, of course you used a Superdrug test!!!! you are on their sales staff right??
> 
> Caz- good luck, and :thumbup: for the temp increase. Hoping this is your month as well
> 
> Em- thanks for the kind words, the chart is definitely whacky this month, nothing like I have ever had but still pretty sure AF will show tomorrow....
> 
> Isi and the rest thanks for thinking of me, I havent tested this morning b/c dont want to see a bfp....but probably should as we are going golfing today (its Canada day) and I plan on having a beer ..:winkwink: I had pretty bad cramps yesterday almost all day but now nothing, but I know that can be a Clomid side effect
> Isi- as I mentioned earlier, I definitely think you are on the right track iwth IUI, there has been a lot of success with it.
> 
> wow lots of excitement on the thread this morning.
> oh and Dobs your symptoms sound :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs:

lol, I meant I dont want to see a "BFN" ha ha, got BFP on the brain with DM and one of my girls in the IUI thread got a bfp today


----------



## caz & bob

:test: now britt you never no hun xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

and yet I read it how you meant it.... :haha:


----------



## sarlar

DM- congrats!! HOPING for a stronger bfp!! 

BRITT- cant wait to hear!!


----------



## Britt11

hey girls thanks so much for your encouragement but I did do a test just now (only because I am playing golf later) and it was BFN unfortunately. Kind of what I expected though, but there is always that glimmer of hope.
Well needless to say I will be having a beer on the golf course later, so there is the upside!! :)
AF should arrive tomorrow morning and I will try IUI and 100mg of Clomid again for one more cycle

looking forward to seeing some more BFPs ladies!!!
:hugs:


----------



## Annie18

Sorry got BFN Britt, still keeping fingers crossed, enjoy the beer!

Hope everyone good x


----------



## caz & bob

awww sorry britt its not over yet thou xxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

oh boo, sorry britt. Am REALLY hoping it's just a shy one! xxx


----------



## Britt11

thanks lovelies, you girls are truly the best :hugs:
I'm actually okay about the BFN this cycle not sure why, perhaps because I signed up for a huge amount of personal training yesterday, I know this is going to make me feel better to be in the best shape possible. I enjoy working out but I dont push myself so hence I'm pretty pumped about starting tomorrow
looking forward to a cold one on the course today too :thumbup:
:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

enjoy your drink britt have one for me xxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

well there you go. THAT is why youre going to get your bfp this cycle. Sod's law! It's the easiest way to acheive anything.


----------



## tink28

DM thats great!!!

i know u probably know more about the superdrug tests than any of us but mine were bfn 9 dpo i think and then i got a really faint line on 11dpo (the same day i got my bfp on frer) and by 12 dpo it was really obvious on the superdrug test. i reckon the conceive plus is lucky and whoever gets it passed to them (without a chance to use it) well get their bfp that cycle lol.

sorry to hear about your bfn britt 

xxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

well if this is in, it will be duly passed on to another deserving ttc'er!


----------



## lisaf

DM - SO Excited for you!!!!!! You bought the house and it happened, just like you planned! :)
I can't afford a house or a 2-seater car... any ideas on what I can do? Maybe buy a case of wine? That way I wouldn't get to drink it? :)

Britt - I'm still holding out hope for you! Your chart looks pretty good to me still.. hasn't dropped to the coverline yet.


Me - waiting to ovulate so I can have sex again... I don't want ANY chance of a BFP this cycle... I just cant' take it and need a break from the rollercoaster. Get to see my FS for the first time on Tuesday. Poor DH has been pretty deprived. I told him to go buy some condoms so its his own fault that he's not getting any action, lol!


----------



## DragonMummy

hmm - had a few right-ovary twinges - quite sharp. Now a bit worried in case its a sodding ectopic. Why can't it be straightforward?


----------



## lisaf

DM - doesn't the HCG climb slowly on an ectopic? If so... a 7dpo BFP would seem highly unlikely.
Maybe its just your corpus luteum complaining that it has to put out more progesterone now... it thought it was almost halfway done since progesterone peaks out at 7dpo.... its whining because it wanted to go home and now has to stick around for 10-12 weeks :)


----------



## oxo

Hello girls,
I'm back to b&b after a few days away, still can't quite believe I got a BFP!
DM - thats fabulous, let's hope the line gets darker over the next few days.
Tink - a bump buddy would be great, this is my first and I've no idea what to expect. Very excited, but also very nervous.
You've all been fabulous over the last few weeks. I haven't posted much, but it's good to have support and good advice from you all!
I'll keep an eye out to see how you're all getting on. Hope to see you in 1st tri soon.
Fay xx


----------



## Smile4me

Faym hun you can join the Clomid Graduate Buddies thread with us.


----------



## caz & bob

smile how is dream hun xxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So sorry Britt....but you really, truly never know :hugs:. Still holding out hope for you!


----------



## camishantel

can I join.. I start my first round of clomid tomorrow and could really use some positive vibes from ladies who have used it


----------



## Smile4me

Caz hun she said the results may be in tomorrow instead of today :(
FX'd for everyone

Welcome Camishantel 

Do you have a diagnosis hun? Are you seeing a specialist etc.?
What round of clomid are you starting on?


----------



## caz & bob

ho right hun fx for here xxxxxxx


----------



## camishantel

it will be my first round of clomid been on metformin for about a year... I have PCOS... have more trouble keeping the lo than getting preggers but I am not realeasing big enough eggies or something like that... I am starting on clomid 50mg cd3-cd7 along with metformin 500mg 3 times a day


----------



## Smile4me

Fabulous!
Are you in the US or UK?


----------



## MrsChambers

Evening ladies how are we all this evening. 

DM I cannot believe you have a faint line so soon!!!! Fingers crossed it will get darker and darker for you x


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi camishantel - welcome! I did metformin for a few months but I don't have insulin resistance issues with my pcos so it did knack all, just made me really ill! Good luck with the clomid - should help you release more mature eggies for a sticky bean. xxx


MrsC - I know - I don't actually believe it yet. I had another go tonight and nothing on a SD but a faint line on an IC. Hopefully something a bit darker tomorrow to stop me climbing up the walls.


----------



## MrsChambers

I am sure tomorrow will keep you sane for a little longer :winkwink:

I have had really bad lower back pain and lower abdominal pain all afternoon today it has been driving me insane!


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww britt - soo sorry about your BFN....I really want to see your BFP

DM - Holy Cow....that is such wonderful news!

Cam - welcome to this forum. keep us updated on how you are progressing and if you have any questions we are here!

Caz - I cant wait for you to test!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## camishantel

I am in the US... I also do not have insulin resitance but the only main side effect I have had from the metformin is loose stool... nothing to bad... and it did help me to concieve my last 2 little angels now if they can just be sticky...


----------



## camishantel

should I take the clomid in the morning or in the evening


----------



## ttcbaby117

I took mine in the evening so I could sleep through any s/e I could have.


----------



## Wait & Hope

caz & bob said:


> :hi: w&h when you testing hun xxxxxxx

Hi Caz, think I will do a test in the morning, what about you? 

I don't normally test early cos I hate the disappointment :cry: but I have some early ic tests so may as well use them. Boobs are still super sore and, like DM, I look like I am smuggling peanuts :rofl: I have also been incredibly gassy (tmi) - could be something I've eaten but can't think what? My belly gurgles like a washing machine and even moves - feels just like lickle baby kicks - but then a bit later I give birth to noisy windypops :blush: just hope the neighbours weren't around whilst I watered my hangings baskets this evening....:haha:


----------



## Smile4me

:dust:Cam I'm in St. Louis :)
Is it a progesterone issue?
FX'd for you!!!


----------



## baby_dixon

well, got my positive opk last night!!! :happydance:
and THEN...well...you know...lol! :blush: opks from today are already coming back negative so I'm assuming I am right on the brink of o. thing is...I dont have much of a libido right now :shrug: so...I want to make sure I cover enough bases but ...you know... how much is enough? ughhh


----------



## Smile4me

Dont be embarrassed :)
Look up the egg meets sperm plan, that's what did it for us.
Just be prepared for major love making :)


----------



## samfitz

well im now on cd 30 2 days late still no af but temp dropped below coverline again so she has got to be on her way x x


----------



## Lilly10

Good morning all :hi:

Firstly DM thats is fantastic news! Wow for getting a + so early :happydance:

Sam - sorry the witch is playing tricks on you, but hoping its just a shy bfp fingers crossed for you hun 

Baby-dixon - Congrats on your + OPK :happydance: Good luck hun

To everyone waiting to test :dust: to you all

As for me i think the :witch: is here (bang on time too!) temp dropped to 36.6 this morning and when i went to the loo there was very light pink on the tissue :dohh: looks like i didnt catch the eggy this time, but i am feeling positive for this next cycle as i move to 50mg clomid and i have an appt with my gyny next friday, which i completely forgot about :blush: Im also still gonna chart as i found it very useful once i got the hang of it lol


----------



## winston83

check u owt dm u shud so get ur superdrug tests for free make sure u put a pic up today aswell il b waiting lol had my 21 day bloods done today so get results tuesday do u girls have yours done if so what was ur result this mnth dm x and u can pass the lucky concieve onto me if u like lol ill take any luck i can get lol


----------



## DragonMummy

hmm.... she was negative this morning. I am certain it wasnt an evap though. My neg has an evap on it but that didn't come up til the test was well dry, yesterdays line was there at 5 minutes (I put them down and walk away!) and the test was still very wet.


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: Hi Gals! Hope you're all doing well this morning!


----------



## samfitz

think she is on her way lots more brown spotting hey ho on to next cycle just wish she would hurry up so i can move on an winston my 21 day bloods tis month were 122 i was told that these levels were high xx


----------



## DragonMummy

that's mega high! I was impressed with my 43!


----------



## MrsChambers

DM have you had your bloods done this month?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls got me super drug test in for 2moz whooop xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsChambers

Wooooo Hoooooo will be logging on tomorrow to check your results Caz x


----------



## camishantel

SMILE - I am also in St. Louis and yes progestrone is my main issue well and the weight thing


----------



## Britt11

Good morning girls, how are you?
DM- sorry about the BFN today but its still sooooo early, plenty of time to get a clear bft, 7/8dpo is rare to get a bfp. I have everything crossed for you :hugs:
Sam- sorry about AF hon, but those 21day bloods are stellar :thumbup: Hope next cycle is a lucky one!
Caz- good luck with the tests tomorrow!!

So things are still wierd with me, today AF is due, I am 14dpo and temp up slightly?? The latest I have ever had AF is in the evening my period is due so we shall see. Not reading into anything or getting excited as I have been down this road too many times before. Tried to take a test but I screwed it up this morning- lol...dont ask it was early and I maybe got one second of pee on the strip :rofl: so bfn...
May try again later in the day today if AF doesnt show :shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

aw fx britt xxxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

camishantel said:


> SMILE - I am also in St. Louis and yes progestrone is my main issue well and the weight thing

Awesome, what part, I'm in Ballwin :)
I work downtown

Britt hun FX' for you sweet cheeks!!!

Caz FX;d for you too hun

DM - You got a negative today? Hmmm wonder if it's just too soon


----------



## lisaf

Britt - Thats why I always dip mine in a cup. I pee on sticks for my mid-day OPK since I'm at work ... and yes, there are lots of times when I think I'm peeing on the stick then I pull the stick up and its totally dry :dohh:
So I'm a big advocate of dipping! :) Though I do have to admit that I once lost my grip on the pee cup and dropped it about 2 inches down onto the counter... ended up getting splashed in the face and spraying the whole bathroom in pee :blush: Had enough pee left in the cup to still test and thats what's important, right? :D

CAM - What are your doctors doing for you with the progesterone? Do they have you on supplements starting after O? I've been suspecting thats my problem right now and have an appointment with the FS next Tuesday where I'll get to hear his opinion and plan our course of action.


----------



## DragonMummy

@Lisa I did exactly the same a few months back - dropped it on Harrys net of bath toys. Spent the afternoon scrubbing them. Joy! 

@MrsC - nah didn't bother this month. We've got a lot going on right now with the house move and with Mart losing his friend last week, it didn't really cross my mind to get it done. I am pretty confident I ov'd though - my opk's were spectacular and my chart is sort of mirroring my first one.

@Britt - yeah I'm not too worried. I got exactly the same on my first clomid cycle. Faint lines on SD and IC from 6dpo then a proper bfp at 14dpo. I'm all good in the hood!

@Caz - GOOD LUCK! :dust:


----------



## camishantel

really me too ... so weird


----------



## camishantel

so far no but there is talk of putting me on the progestrone suppository after all my other bloodwork and stuff gets abck... so we will see hear they are killer though... right now though if I get a positive I will be on the suppository for the first 12 weeks for sure


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - 

Sam - sorry af is doing this to you...clomid had af playing tricks on me the last 2 cycles so I can relate!

DM - Ok so you need to test again for us soon, it might just be the HCG trying to climb.

lilly - sorry about af showing up! I hate that!

Dixon - woohoo on oving!

britt - I have EVERYTHING crossed for you today! I am doing stay away AF dances for you today.

Lisa- hahahaha, sorry but that is hilarious! 

cami - let us know how your blood work comes back! I am praying you get your answers and your BFP soon!


----------



## Smile4me

camishantel said:


> really me too ... so weird

Ballwin? thats funny!! 
We are at 141 and Manchester... My kids are in Hana Woods :)
Small Small world hun


----------



## camishantel

yes very I live closer to the Ballwin Postoffice but so funny... who knows maybe we can semi close bump buddies.... I WILL GET MY BFP THIS MONTH... haha... if I keep telling myself that it will happen right that's all you have to do... :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

cam are you drinkin decaff green tea hun and grapefruit juice and get some preseed xxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Yes Cam thats the ticket hun
Did you look up the egg meets sperm plan
I drank one glass of decaf green tea - YUK and 
one glass of grapefruit juice a day - YUK
and a teaspoon of robitussin three times a day in between AF and ovulation
then used a full syringe of preseed btw.. found it at CVS down the street from us
and bam there it was a BFP after 15 months of ttc. :)


----------



## camishantel

no what is the green tea and grapefruit juice supposed to do? I know about preseed though


----------



## camishantel

yeah I know about preseed and the robitussin thing but didn't know about the green tea or grapefruit juice...


----------



## lisaf

cam - I'm hoping they put you on the suppositories. My GYN won't let me take them until I get a BFP. After my weird pos test 2 cycles ago he put me on them. I didn't think they were bad at ALL. I was doing 200mg at night. Took me a bit to figure out how to get the little bullet out of the wrapping, but as long as you stay lying down its not bad at all. It brought my temp up and held off AF but my blood test 4 days later was negative (must have already been losing it I guess?). I've read that they only really help if you start them within 2 days after ovulating... so when I got my weird/pos tests last cycle, I was just starting to spot and didn't bother to try the suppositories again.

TTC - if you like that story.... I was using a mid-stream OPK at work and snapped the cap back on... I got sprayed in the face... there was a lot of pee still on the plastic casing I guess. I now wipe them down before recapping them.
Oh and when my pee splashed everywhere in the bathroom that one time I was really glad I was taking the B vitamins.... it was VERY easy to see where the pee had sprayed because it was day-glow yellow.
DM - glad to know I'm not the only one!!! :) :D


----------



## caz & bob

cm the grapefruit juice and the green tea help with cm and green tea boosts you fertility google it hun and have a read xxxx


----------



## Wait & Hope

:hugs: Evening ladies, how is everyone?

DM & Caz - good luck testing 2moro x

:dust: to all clomid club girls xxx

Quick update: 3rd cycle 50mg clomid now on cd25, 12dpo. Did an early ic 10miU test this morning but came up stark white - will try again 2moro....


----------



## ttcbaby117

hello, you guys helped me manually set up my router yesterday....It worked fine for a while but now it is not working. I cannot get online wirelessly....I can only get online by pluggin in directly

Wait - fxed crossed for you tomorrow!


----------



## caz & bob

wait hope you get your bfp in the morning xxxxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh W&H good luck! And you Caz - exciting times!


Am knackered. Have spent pretty much the entire afternoon packing boxes. I have done all Harrys toys (bar a small selection that are staying for him to actually play with!) and his winter clothes that he's not grown into yet (I raid the sales year round so I can get good quality clothes for half price!) and also our bookcase. Hav e just sat down for an ice lolly break. Yum!


----------



## lisaf

I know you guys all do the green tea and grapefruit juice to help your CM. Unfortunately I HATE both of those, lol. Besides Robitussin is there anything else I can take?


----------



## ttcbaby117

evening primerose from cd1 t ov. is the only other thing I think that will help CM...and make sure to drink lots of water.


----------



## lisaf

I have the water thing down, lol. I drink TONS of water.
I might try the evening primrose oil next cycle when it will actually matter, lol.


----------



## camishantel

ok so googled it and found a site that said to drink green tea from cd 1 to HPT grapefruit juice cd1 up to ovulation and pineapple juice up to 12 dpo.... read a lot of sites and apparently they say the pineapple juice helps with implantation anyone hear of this besides me


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I have heard that cami...I drank myself sick a couple months ago with pineapple juice...I was evening eating it fresh core and all. Apparently it is the core that holds the ingredients that help with implantation.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck DM, Britt, Caz, W&H and everyone testing soon :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

I've never heard that, but I LOVE pineapple juice so I'd totally give it a shot, hehe.


----------



## MrsChambers

Morning ladies fingers crossed for you Caz and Wait and Hope. 

DM are you testing again today or waiting a few days? 

I am quite tired today but only because I am so sad I had to go watch the preview of Eclipse last night at midnight :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:bfn: girls see what 13dpo brings xxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Bfn for me too. I have come to the conclusion that I must have just had a super early evap line...


----------



## Annie18

MrsChambers said:


> Morning ladies fingers crossed for you Caz and Wait and Hope.
> 
> DM are you testing again today or waiting a few days?
> 
> I am quite tired today but only because I am so sad I had to go watch the preview of Eclipse last night at midnight :thumbup:

Was it good mrschambers can't wait to see it, loved the books!


----------



## sarlar

sorry ladies to hear about the bfns. hopefully just too early!! FX!!! :)


----------



## MrsChambers

Annie it was fan bloody tantastic!!!! The best film by far defo did the book justice i thought.


----------



## samfitz

morning ladies sorry to hear about the bfns hope you are just too early an you get that bfp very soon has for me the witch got me this morning so onwards an upwards for me xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

oh boo for the witch, Sam. Wish she'd come on time instead of leaving you in a rubbish limbo. :(


----------



## winston83

have been busy packing today my oldest is goin away with the school for a week not looking forward to the wet and dirty washing when he gets back how are my fave girls doin sorry about bfns caz n dm keep tryin till she comes ur not out xx sorry the damn witch got u sam xx


----------



## Britt11

Good morning ladies, so sorry about the BFNs Caz and DM and sorry about the witch Sam.
AFM- well this cycle is a cruel one, AF totally late now but I had a temp drop this morning so she should show up anytime now...:dohh: agghhh so frustrated...thinking IVF will be our only option....
off to the lake with hubby and some friends, at least I can drink!!!
:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies - 

sorry about the bfn caz and DM.

Britt - so sorry about your temp drop but I do hope you enjoy your trip this weekend! Have a beer for me!

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## camishantel

Hey ladies sorry about the BFN's... fx'd for everyone... 
AFM -started clomid last night and hoping to finally get a sticky bean this cycle since the side effects are not so good for me right now... 
So going to also try the grapefruit juice and green tea as well as I think the pineapple juice after I O.......
I am on clomid cd3 -cd7 and metformin 1500mg a day... so here's hoping


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls done an ic 2nd wee of the day and i have a very faint line so i think i will test again in the morning i have tried taking a pic of i and it dosent pic it up xxxxx


----------



## camishantel

fx'd caz hope it gets darker and darker for you ... post a pic as soon as it does :dust:


----------



## Delilahsown

caz & bob said:


> hi girls done an ic 2nd wee of the day and i have a very faint line so i think i will test again in the morning i have tried taking a pic of i and it dosent pic it up xxxxx

fx'd caz...:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## caz & bob

cam i will hun xxx


----------



## camishantel

ok so the clomid I think is making me a little crazy... eeeeerrrrrrrrrrr better mean it's working this is a little crazy to go through for something if it doesn't work... but you know at this point if standing on my head till I passed out would work I would do it


----------



## caz & bob

fx hun it works if its your 1st cycle most people get there bfps then hun xxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

cami - yeah we can relate on how crazy clomid makes you....LOL...I hope you feel better soon.

Caz - Oh this is such positive news. I hope this is it for you! I cant wait till tomorow.


----------



## Annie18

Caz fx for you, and you too DM. Sorry Sam that the witch came. hope everyone else is ok, am day 9 today bit worried it's not working as i have not felt anything in my ovaries, i was hoping i might feel the follicles growing lol, wishful thinking! have nice evening ladies xx


----------



## winston83

Fx caz I will be waiting for good news in the morning huni xxx


----------



## caz & bob

see your 5dpo any symptoms hun xxxxxxx


----------



## camishantel

I hope and yes this is my first cycle on the clomid been on the metformin for awhile now which I did get pregnant on 2 months after I started that just wasn't sticky enough :sad: so here's hoping clomid this month works for me.. now to get the BF to :sex: during the fertile time more than once... although I know once is all it really takes


----------



## Smile4me

Cami hun yes we have all gone through the "craziness" 
Just remember the outcome will be worth it :)


----------



## camishantel

I know I know.... but when your at work and want to rip peoples heads off for no reason not such a good thing... guess it is a good thing I am going on vacation starting at 6:30 tonight


----------



## caz & bob

haha thats how i was like hun xxxxxxx


----------



## camishantel

so bored at work today .... and so tired... so just looked up online a o calculator... (I always do for fun) anyway it says I should o on the 12th kinda funny because my dr said :sex on the 12 14 and 16 so maybe I should just hit the 10th to the 18th and have all bases covered... :ROFL: com on BFP BFP BFP


----------



## winston83

No symptoms to report got my delivery of 10miu tests this mornin so fighting the urge to poss lol xxx


----------



## winston83

Am well chuffed my hubby just got me an I phone am dead happy xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw thats nice winston xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

camishantel said:


> so bored at work today .... and so tired... so just looked up online a o calculator... (I always do for fun) anyway it says I should o on the 12th kinda funny because my dr said :sex on the 12 14 and 16 so maybe I should just hit the 10th to the 18th and have all bases covered... :ROFL: com on BFP BFP BFP

Yes start on your Ovulation day and then do every other night for three nights. well try to do it the day before ovulation as well...

What are you doing at work on a saturday hun?
Do you work in our area too?

I work downtown ...


----------



## winston83

I no just goes to show naggin does get results pmsl well I am lookin 4ward to takin my best mate Amy on her first night out after baby Oliver Sam came so just no I will get my bfp before we go coz it's planned and we wana get lashed lol


----------



## camishantel

was working and yes I do I work in ellisville so not far from the house


----------



## camishantel

NEED HELP.... ok so all you ladies on clomid just so you know BIG TMI coming up....so when I went to the bathroom not to long ago had a ball of clots come out like the size of the palm of my hand seriously the entire toilet paper was covered in huge clots is this from the clomid.. I always have clots but not like this kinda freaking out not in pain though


----------



## lisaf

Cami - were those CM clots or AF clots?
I haven't really heard anyone complain about that kind of thing.
I know having HUGE AF clots happens sometimes on the first AF after having Mirena... but thats all I've heard of.


----------



## camishantel

AF.. I started on the 30th but just started clomid last night just don;t ever remember having this huge of clots before


----------



## lisaf

Hmmm, haven't heard about it from the Clomid before.

Though when I was going through it from Mirena, I read up that basically it means you either are shedding your lining too fast for your body to thin it out or that your body can't make the stuff that thins it out well (either that it has trouble making it or if you've been bleeding for a while your supply can run low).
Its not usually a big concern though it is DEFINITELY disturbing to see. I just remember a story about a girl who had one so big she felt it moving out of her, ran to the bathroom and it fell on the floor and was about as wide/big as a bowling ball. I was just grateful mine were smaller than that!! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all. Feeling quite rough this morning but might just be tired. Still bfn (but only 10dpo) but my temps plummetted today. Am thinking it's too early to be AF related?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i will update in a bit i have one left and im going to do 2nd wee xxxxxxx


----------



## Delilahsown

sending some :bfp: vibes your way girls!


----------



## samfitz

fx 4 u caz x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh fingers crossed Caz! xxx


----------



## samfitz

dm hope you get your bfp very soon fx for all you ladies waiting to test has for me back on clomid today for the very last month so lets hope this is the one or i will have to start spending money oouuch lets hope the fear of parting with money kick starts everything into a bfp this month x x x


----------



## caz & bob

done one girls carnt see a line so think i will wait and see if :af: arrives on Wednesday xxxxxx


----------



## samfitz

caz have you got another month on clomid?


----------



## caz & bob

no hun thats it had 6 month hun back to fs iv :af: shows wensday xxxxxxx


----------



## sarlar

hoping af is a NO SHOW caz!!


----------



## Annie18

Caz fingers crossed for you hon xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm back to FS on the 13th. I doubt she'll give me any more as I have put on a fair bit of weight since March. Although to be fair, I've had a lot on and I suffer with depression and I cant take anti d's as I am TTC and I don't get on with fluoxetine. I don't smoke, I rarely drink - what vice is left for me? Cake! And Haagen Dazs..... Hence the extra podge. BMI is 32 I think, maybe 33....


----------



## Wait & Hope

Hi Girls,

Well today is CD27, 14dpo (I think) and no AF as yet. Did an ic 10 mlU test yesterday, BFN. No more 10mlU tests left now.

Did a Tesco test (25 mlU?) today - BFN and then did an internet cheapie 25 mlU test & now wondering if maybe I see something....... tried to do a pic to put on, but just doesn't come out well.

My temp was 36.8 today (my coverline is 36.6) and yesterday was 37.0 (which is high for me) but I did wake up with a sore throat & actually felt like I had a high temp, so who knows :shrug:

Let's see what tomorrow brings ....... stay away witch:witch::af:


----------



## winston83

hey girls hows it goin i have spent all day walking around our village to find 29 scarecrows with letters on them we walked down every single street and still only found 27 then we had to unscramble the letters to make an everyday phrase and there we failed miserably just cant see any sort of sentence lol


----------



## caz & bob

w&h hope you get your hun :af: is jew wednesday for me xxxxxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around for the last few days, we went on a camping trip with a few of our friends and their children. It was such a laugh and lovely to get away albeit for only two nights.
I have so much to catch up on here so if I miss any of you out I do apologise.

W&H, I'm hoping that what you see is a BFP and you get some darker lines tomorrow x

Caz, Again hoping that AF steers clear and that BFP appears soon x

DM, You too, I have everything crossed for another BFP for you x

Britt, No AF yet? Hang on in there girly. Maybe, just maybe?! x

winston, sounds like you have had fun today. Our village has a scarecrow festival in August. :)

How is everyone else? xx


----------



## caz & bob

fine ty emma xxxxxxx


----------



## camishantel

well after the blood clot scare yesterday today mostly just brown discharge... and only happened that once other than that just normal little clots soooo we will see...


----------



## Smile4me

thats good Cami.. I think its the uterus lining personally.... 
My dh also works in Ellisville... gosh what a small world.

Sorry Caz hun :( Maybe do another test tomorrow?

So sorry AF got ya Sam :( 

Britt - I know you are at the lake but I sure hope you have your BFP and the test was wrong!!

Em so glad you got some R&R hun you needed it... so nice just to get it off of your mind for a few days... NOW back to the drawing board. :)


----------



## DragonMummy

it IS a small world - I have run into one old school friend and two work mates on here! Everyone knows my little boy's nickname is Dragon so as soon as they see "DragonMummy" theyre pretty sure it's me!


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls, 
hope you are all well.
Em and Smile, thanks for thinking of me but af showed up yesterday afternoon- well basically full AF today- with horrid cramps from the 100mg...agghh. :wacko:
oh well, what can you do- had a great time at the lake with DH and friends and we were hangin out with our 6 month pregnant friend and she is 40!! not only that they conceived their first month trying :dohh: anyway happy for her and she didnt rub anything in my face.

so plan this month is back down to 50mg Clomid (100mg was way too much ) and IUI, this WILL be the last cycle for both. After that we are moving on to completely natural until IVF. I am putting in an IVF deposit this week
:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sending you huge hugs Britt :hugs:. I pray this will surely be THE cycle for you. Good luck hun!


----------



## yomo

Britt11 said:


> Hey girls,
> hope you are all well.
> Em and Smile, thanks for thinking of me but af showed up yesterday afternoon- well basically full AF today- with horrid cramps from the 100mg...agghh. :wacko:
> oh well, what can you do- had a great time at the lake with DH and friends and we were hangin out with our 6 month pregnant friend and she is 40!! not only that they conceived their first month trying :dohh: anyway happy for her and she didnt rub anything in my face.
> 
> so plan this month is back down to 50mg Clomid (100mg was way too much ) and IUI, this WILL be the last cycle for both. After that we are moving on to completely natural until IVF. I am putting in an IVF deposit this week
> :hugs:

Don't know how you are coping with the 100mg, 50mg is enough for anyone! Hope you are feeling better soon babes.

Does anyone know how much IUI is? It's something that I have not looked into.

Hope everyone else is ok, Caz sorry for the BFN but got my fingers crossed for you that the witch stays away.

x


----------



## samfitz

iui is about £600 hun xx


----------



## winston83

morning ladies i no its a bit early in the day and warning this is prob a bit tmi but just wanted some advice i just went to the loo and when i wiped there was loads and i mean loads of green gooey stuff is this normal i have never had it before x sorry again xx


----------



## samfitz

winston im not sure about that one hun might be best having a word wi a doctor i always thought anything of that colour was infection but one of the other girls might be able to help xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all winston sound like an infection hun phone your docs xxxxxxxx


----------



## winston83

i just read that with each successful course of clomid your chances of conception dimish how does that work it also said if you have 3 cycles where you ovulate and dont concieve your dr or fs will stop the treatment


----------



## winston83

its gne now just thick creamy stuff now x


----------



## caz & bob

you might have thrush hun xxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

dont no hun i was on it for 6 month and had a m/c and a chemical p dont no about this month just waiting now to see if :af: shows wensday xxxxxxx


----------



## winston83

am keeping my fingers crossed for u caz il keep an eye on it i have read a few other posts with girls having the same sort of thing lisaf wrote a load of stuff on it she is a bit of a cm expert lol


----------



## caz & bob

in testing tomoz will let you all no xxxxxx


----------



## winston83

i will put u in my prayer tonight chick keepin everything crossed tomoro mornin gna bring u a big fat bfp xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Best of Luck Caz for tomorrow.

Winston, not a clue about the green cm but glad it has gone. Hopefully it is a sign of good things to come. Bit depressing reading about your chances diminish after each clomid cycle. I'm on cycle 3, back to see the fs next week and hopefully he will let me have another 3 months supply or it is game over for me :(


----------



## hevGsd

Help me ladies!! Im so stressed!

Im currently on day 51 :cry: waiting for AF, I didnt Ov this cycle (50mg clomid)
Should I call the Dr and see if he will give me any provera or just wait an see if AF ever shows? I dont have a clue how long my "normal" cycles are, about 3 years ago I had two cylces that were 31 days. 
Im just soooo fed up of waiting! thats all I seem to do! :nope:


----------



## MrsChambers

I would call the doctor and explain the situation you have done tests they say you are not PG and your in limbo so would they be able to prescribe Provera to allow you to get started on the next cycle.

Explain how down your feeling about the waiting. xxx


----------



## hevGsd

Have rang them, couldnt wait any longer! Dr isnt there today so receptionist is leaving a note for him to see if he will give me any provera, will ring them back tomorrow and find out. FX :thumbup:


----------



## MrsChambers

I'll be keeping them crossed for you Hev x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Cami - No I didnt have clots when I was on clomid. I would go and have an ultrasound done. 

DM - I hope that is an implantation dip for you! Are you still having those pg symptoms?

Caz - I hope af stays away!

Britt - awww sorry af gotcha hun....why are you going back down to 50mgs?

Em & sam - hi ladies..hope you are doing well!

Winston - was it possible that the glob was yellowish....I have heard that is a great sign of PG.

Smile - Hi hun, hope you are doing well!


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> Cami - No I didnt have clots when I was on clomid. I would go and have an ultrasound done.
> 
> DM - I hope that is an implantation dip for you! Are you still having those pg symptoms?
> 
> Caz - I hope af stays away!
> 
> Britt - awww sorry af gotcha hun....why are you going back down to 50mgs?
> 
> Em & sam - hi ladies..hope you are doing well!
> 
> Winston - was it possible that the glob was yellowish....I have heard that is a great sign of PG.
> 
> Smile - Hi hun, hope you are doing well!

hey thanks hon
b/c 100mg was too much I was over stimulated (who knows how many eggs I released lol...) i couldnt even move off the couch the day of O from severe cramps. The FS said to go back to 50mg if this happend (he figured it would b/c my #'s were so high on 50mg)

well I am pleased to say this is my last round of Clomid!!!!! wooo hooo, start today and thats it after this cycle (and probably last IUI). Also just got back from the Fertility clinic, paid our deposit on IVF- expensive but I know in my heart thats what we need...
hoping you get your surgery soon TTC, any updates on it?
:thumbup:to all those in the 2ww
:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Britt - I know you are relieived to get your deposit in for the IVF. When can you start it? Hopefully, you wont need it as this might be your month. Will you do 2 IUI's again?

No update on my surgery except that the hospital is going back and forth about which date for my surgery....either the 4th or the 11th. It has been nice not stressing about ttc but now that my boobs aer getting sore (Like they normally do about a week before af) I must admit I am hoping.....anyway, I guess only time will tell and at the end of the day....we will all have our babies eventually! I truly believe that!


----------



## lisaf

Lol, thanks for considering me a CM expert guys. The globby stuff that resembles snot CAN be a good sign. Most of us had it yellowish. I had it on my two cycles that are suspected chemical pgs so it might mean something. 
As for greenish, I'm not too sure about that... might be a sign of some kind of infection. I do know that clomid can change the chemistry down there... the excess estrogen can cause yeast infections for example. 

The effects clomid have on your CM and lining do accumulate. Some doctors limit tries to 3 rounds. Mine will give me 6 but I have to take a break in the middle to let my lining/cm recover.


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> Britt - I know you are relieived to get your deposit in for the IVF. When can you start it? Hopefully, you wont need it as this might be your month. Will you do 2 IUI's again?
> 
> No update on my surgery except that the hospital is going back and forth about which date for my surgery....either the 4th or the 11th. It has been nice not stressing about ttc but now that my boobs aer getting sore (Like they normally do about a week before af) I must admit I am hoping.....anyway, I guess only time will tell and at the end of the day....we will all have our babies eventually! I truly believe that!

ahh you are so sweet, you're right it will happen for both of us when we have given up!! lol were you off Clomid this cycle?

No i will just be doing the 1 IUI this cycle, I only tried it to see but our FS didnt recommend it, he said it only marginally (if any at all) increases your chances....
when are you testing?

g.l. with tomorrow's test Caz
:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

ty britt il update you all im going to take a sample in the doc so they can test it for me good luck with your last iui hun xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Britt - I am probably not testing...no clomid for me this cycle. I am just really concentrating on my surgery....and trying hard not to symptom spot. Though it is hard!

Caz - I hope you get a line tomorrow.


----------



## DragonMummy

evening all - have i missed anything? xxxx


----------



## Wait & Hope

:cry::cry::cry: Game over for me, started spotting yesterday and the :witch: got me good & proper today (the cow) :growlmad: Here goes cycle 3.....

We always said we wouldn't go assisted route, but now DH said we should have one go @ IUI if no luck again this month, which shocked me as he was always pretty neg about it. Have FS appt in Sept, so will take it from there... but of course this won't be necessary because I AM GOING TO GET MY BFP THIS TIME [-o&lt;

I have my fx'd very tightly for you Caz. [-o&lt;
Any news yet DM? :shrug:
Good to see you back Em :hugs: 

:dust: to everyone else xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Big Hugs to Britt and W&H :hugs: I'm so sorry that AF arrived girls. Here's to April babies for you :thumbup:

AFM I'm just waiting to O. Was CD15 last cycle so still a way to go I think but SMEP begins tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## baby_dixon

I think I am only 3 or 4 dpo & today I am having lotiony cm, I usually do not have lotiony cm...ever..so I was wondering if its the clomid causing it? or if it could be a yeast infection? Anyone have experience with white lotiony cm this soon after o? hmm..


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yes that is another one of clomid s/e


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wow, Em....CD 10 already! You go girl with that SMEP :winkwink:. I pray 3rd time's the charm for you.

DM...how are you babes? Have you tested again?

Good luck today Caz!

Sorry about the :witch: W&H. We're also considering IUI as a next step if this cycle is a bust. Good luck :thumbup:

Britt....really, your odds are only slightly improved with double IUI? I was thinking of asking my doctor for that....in case we have to go down that route. Good luck this cycle. I pray you don't have to go down the IVF route. Its normal to think about it though (I know I have)....but by God's grace we won't have to.

Baby Dixon, lotiony CM is usually considered a good sign in the 2ww....so good luck babes. I have nada of that and I'm 5dpo. So...what does that say about this cycle :haha:. Even though I'm trying to just take things with a pinch of salt, it's soooo darned hard to be indifferent though. Ah well....we'll know next week, right.

Lisaf, Mrs C, Winston, Smile....everyone....hope you're all doing super duper :flower:


----------



## yomo

baby_dixon said:


> I think I am only 3 or 4 dpo & today I am having lotiony cm, I usually do not have lotiony cm...ever..so I was wondering if its the clomid causing it? or if it could be a yeast infection? Anyone have experience with white lotiony cm this soon after o? hmm..

Yes, I always get loads of White CM after OV right up to a couple of days before AF I didn't get this until I started taking Clomid so nothing to worry about, Clomid normally makes you dry but makes me the exact opposite sorry TMI :shrug::shrug:

Good luck with your testing this month :thumbup:


----------



## yomo

Isi Buttercup said:


> Wow, Em....CD 10 already! You go girl with that SMEP :winkwink:. I pray 3rd time's the charm for you.
> 
> DM...how are you babes? Have you tested again?
> 
> Good luck today Caz!
> 
> Sorry about the :witch: W&H. We're also considering IUI as a next step if this cycle is a bust. Good luck :thumbup:
> 
> Britt....really, your odds are only slightly improved with double IUI? I was thinking of asking my doctor for that....in case we have to go down that route. Good luck this cycle. I pray you don't have to go down the IVF route. Its normal to think about it though (I know I have)....but by God's grace we won't have to.
> 
> Baby Dixon, lotiony CM is usually considered a good sign in the 2ww....so good luck babes. I have nada of that and I'm 5dpo. So...what does that say about this cycle :haha:. Even though I'm trying to just take things with a pinch of salt, it's soooo darned hard to be indifferent though. Ah well....we'll know next week, right.
> 
> Lisaf, Mrs C, Winston, Smile....everyone....hope you're all doing super duper :flower:

Morning Isi how are you feeling today honey? Hope you are well xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi Lyndsey hun....I'm great dear :hugs:. Trying not to drive myself crazy with this 2ww. But besides that, I'm good. Are you doing IUI this cycle?


----------



## Dobchops

Good morning ladies

:hugs::hugs: for you ladies that got caught by the witch. She is so horrid

Isi that is an absolute stunning picture of you. I see we are on the same continent. 

DM and Cas any news yet?

Anyone heard of Tink lately. how's she doing?

I've also had the lotiony cm this month, I just put it down to clomid.

These last couple of days I had this horrible, disgusting taste in my mouth (yuk), lower backache and dizzy at times. I'm not putting it down as preggy related though as I don't want to get my hopes up. I've done that too many times before and I got a BFN this morning. I think I'm 10-12 dpo so it might have been to early to test. :shrug: 

Hope you all have a wonderful day today.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Dobchops :hugs:. I didn't know you were in SA.....awesome! The atmosphere there must be out-of-this world with the World Cup!!! Praying you get that :bfp: when you test later. I'm just trying to still keep the faith.


----------



## Dobchops

It's quite crazy around here. It's like everything just came to a stand still unless it's soccer related. LoL 

I can't believe it's almost over, it was just the other day when everyone got everything ready and receiving guests etc. Now everyone is ready to leave again. But it was an amazing experience though.

Have everything crossed for you, that this is your month. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Morning Ladies,

I agree with Dobchops regarding the stunning avatar pic. Isi I nearly fainted when I read you are 33, you look so much younger. Fingers crossed for a BFP next week my lovely xx

Let's see some BFP's from Dobchops, DM and Caz please. Anyone else testing soon? :dust:

CD10 for me. Limbering up ready for Shag week :winkwink: xx


----------



## MrsChambers

Morning ladies,

How are we all? Em you are so funny that made me nearly spit my coffee out all over the desk! 

Well for me today is CD25. I went for my blood test yesterday and will be ringing the fertility nurse tomorrow for results. If I did ovulate then I have decided I will wait to test until next Friday CD35 if AF has not arrived in the mean time. I have no idea when to expect AF so figured that wold be giving her some time to arrive. 

In the mean time I have had dull back and lower abdomen ache for the past 5 / 6 days, keep getting pinching in my lower abdomen, I seem to have loads of creamy CM yesterday after my blood test when walking back to the car I felt it 'come out' as such and thought it might be super early AF (I was stressing a bit as I had white linen trousers on). And I have so much sorry for the TMI here ladies wind! Thanks Clomid!


----------



## mrphyemma

Best of luck for the blood results tomorrow MrsC. I hope it shows you have ovulated and we get a lovely BFP from you next week xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all. Still bfn from me but I was 14dpo last time so not too worried. AF due tomorrow. 

I have had a lot of good symptoms, am bloated (and have major twumpet twousers as H calls it!) , boobs are sore (I actually yelped when I took my bra off last night!) and I am drinking loads but barely eating. Temps are still up so as long as we don't get a plummet tomorrow, things could still be looking up....


----------



## Annie18

Hi everyone

hoping for BFP for all the ladies that are waiting to test. Hope bloods are good Mrs Chambers.

Emma i am day 12 today, not had very much of a line on opk. last month when you ovulated could you feel anything the days before in your ovaries. Not feeling a thing and am starting to worry 100mg is not working, am doing my own head in with trying to notice any symptom that could mean clomid working.

hope everyone else good x


----------



## DragonMummy

I didn't have much Annie, then suddenly my lines went dark xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Annie I'm trying to think, I'm pretty sure I got all the twinging after the +opk. The actual day of ovulation was the worst, it actually hurt to sit down and stand up. There's still plenty of time for you yet xx


----------



## yomo

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi Lyndsey hun....I'm great dear :hugs:. Trying not to drive myself crazy with this 2ww. But besides that, I'm good. Are you doing IUI this cycle?

Good glad you are well, love you pic x

I am going to enquire about it for my last cycle of Clomid if I have not got my :bfp: x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Aww thanks Em :hugs:. And yeah, do get ready for your shag fest :winkwink:. Wishing all the very best this cycle sweetie :kiss:

Dobchops...I can just imagine. My DH and I had been following the build up on TV for months. I have to commend you guys though....SA has done a FANTASTIC JOB!!! My DH still kicks himself for missing it....but he wasn't able to travel because of work. All our friends that went said it was the best experience of their lives. But I'm sure you guys are looking forward to some normalcy returning. I, for one, am looking forward to my DH releasing the DSTV remote control :haha:

Mrs Chambers....your symptoms sound really promising. Best of luck to you!

Good luck DM and Caz!!


----------



## winston83

well i threw up in the street on the way to school today got a whiff of somthing smelly and it turned my stomach how classy is that lol got no appetite and when i do eat it all has a funny taste waiting to get my 21 day results bk my belly looks like im 6 mnths preg lol hope they are all good signs but dnt want to get my hopes up xx


----------



## Annie18

fingers crossed winston


----------



## winston83

thanks annie u shud get a little ticker going so we can all see where u are xxx


----------



## MrsChambers

Wooooooooo could be good news for you winston x


----------



## Annie18

winston83 said:


> thanks annie u shud get a little ticker going so we can all see where u are xxx

oooh how do i do that winston?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sounds great Winston!


----------



## tink28

hi ladies

thanks for asking after me Dobchops! i havent forgotten u amazing ladies and have been checking on here for bfps and to see how you're all doing. 

sorry to hear of those who got caught by the witch this month, im sending u all so much baby dust i never thought in a million years this would happen to me so i know it will for u too and i will have some bump buddies soon!

im 6 weeks today and so far so good- no bleeding etc. still getting cramps now and again. no other symptoms apart from very sore boobs (which i always used to get quite bad before AF anyway). have 1st appointment with midwife next thursday, she is seeing me early as she is going on holiday.

im an absolute nightmare in every other way totally terrified im going to have a m/c.have banned myself from coming on here too often as the reading stuff on the internet is sending my brain crazy. i have no reason to believe i will m/c other than the fact that it took me 5 yrs to get here and this is so precious to me im scared it will be taken from me. as ive not had any bleeding im now worried about a possible missed m/c! im thinking about going for a private early scan next week (when im 7 weeks) to see if everything is progressing as it should be and hopefully pick up a heartbeat. i think that will be a priceless reassurance for me. im still doing regular preg tests and was so pleased the other day when i did a clearblue digital one and saw that the conception indicator had gone up to to '3 + weeks' as i guess that means my hcg levels are climbing.

i know im not doing myself any good atall worrying and i totally believe that whatevers meant to be will be, but i think its just cos im used to everything in my life being difficult, the fact i was blessed so easily my 1st month of trying with the clomid almost feels too easy!

sorry if ive sounded negative today. u are always in my thoughts ladies and will never forget all your fantastic support xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Hey Tink - sorry to say this but the worry is with you now. It ain't going anywhere! Once bubs is here it just gets worse! :rofl:


----------



## tink28

Annie- just wanted to add i had no real signs of O on clomid, totally shocked me when i got my 1st positive opk. as id never knowingly ovulated before i was expecting some pains as a good sign but had nothing obvious. also had no real CM but still managed to get the bfp so dont worry too much xxx


----------



## tink28

hey DM, yeah i can imagine this will be the rest of my life now! which i wasnt such a worrier!

im sure once im past 12 weeks it will ease up a bit, i feel like ive been pregnant forever and i only found out just over 2 weeks ago!

have u tested again yet? ive been viewing your posts with baited breath! x


----------



## MrsChambers

Annie, I didnt think the Clomid had worked for me either yet when i went for my scan on day 13 there was a 17mm follicle there ready to ovulate. I had been convinced nothing was going on.

Tink I can only imagine what it feels like for you and i know if I ever get my :bfp: I know I will be just as worried as you are. I dont think there is anything we can do to avoid that after everyting we have all been through to get there - you begin to convince yourself it will never happen so am sure when it does you have to give yourself something esle to worry about so to speak but I am sure it will all be perfect x


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah tested this morning :bfn:. But symptoms are still good. I practically have narcolepsy and just fell asleep in the staff room and was late back from lunch! My boobs hurt, I'm a little bit queasy and I have a permanent hint of heartburn....


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies - wow so much to catch up on.

DM - fxed for you....those are still some great symptoms.

Tink - glad to hear you are doing well adn I think a early scan will help put you at ease.

isi -all I can say is gorgeous!!!!

Em - woohoo on the SMEP....lol....shag fest has commenced!

Mrsc - I hope you get good news on your prog test.

Winston - AWESOME symptoms!

Caz - where are you?

Not sure if I forgot anyone...but I hope you are all have a great day!


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> Morning all. Still bfn from me but I was 14dpo last time so not too worried. AF due tomorrow.
> 
> I have had a lot of good symptoms, am bloated (and have major twumpet twousers as H calls it!) , boobs are sore (I actually yelped when I took my bra off last night!) and I am drinking loads but barely eating. Temps are still up so as long as we don't get a plummet tomorrow, things could still be looking up....

DM- that looks like a significant dip at 10dp. :thumbup: g/l with testing

Isi- every clinic is different but our here doesnt promote double IUI, and its double expensive- just sticking with the 1 this cycle. good luck hon

hello to all the other ladies
g.l. for this cycle Em
Caz- where are you have you tested?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls bfn at the docs so just waiting now to see if she arrives tomorrow xxxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

docs tests are 50miu mate - they mean feck all at 14dpo! The fat lady isn't singing yet.....


----------



## Annie18

Am sorry about BFN Caz hope you ok xx


----------



## caz & bob

i will let you no if it turn up tomorrow xxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww sorry about that caz...but DM is right...might not be sensitive enough at the drs.


----------



## caz & bob

my temps are still high 36.7 they would off dropped today if she is going to show xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh we're both still in the race then Caz!


----------



## lisaf

DM, Caz, Wait and whoever else I'm missing... GL ... I keep checking back here waiting to see some BFPs!!!

Tink - I completely understand how you're feeling and fully expect myself to be the same way when it finally happens for me.

Isi - G/L and I agree on the gorgeous pic

Me - CD20 and no O... fertile CM went away, still no positive OPK and no temp shift. I have a tiny hope that this last rise and drop is a pre-O sign as I've had that happen before (of course when that happened before I also had fertile CM). Have my FS appointment later today so we'll see what he says. I think my body decided that since I was taking a break, it would take a break too.


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun when is she jew for you hun xxx


----------



## yomo

Hope you girls are good, caz,dm got my fingers crossed for you, but not my legs coz I got my positive opk today! What out Hubby here I come ready or not ha ha x


----------



## winston83

Keeping my fingers crossed for u caz and dragon and for you 2 Lisa good luck to everyone else where ever they are in the cycle tink I think an early scan would be good for you it might help you to relax and enjoy this special time without worrying sending u big hugs xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:yipee: yomo xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Go get yer man Yomo, you is about to ovulate ;) xx

Lisa, I hope your body is just being secretive about its egg producing and not on the break you think it is taking :) Good Luck for your FS appt.

Caz and DM, both still in the game, fingers still crossed girls xx


----------



## Annie18

Hello, if anyone gets a minute Can someone that know about charts have a look at mine? should my temps be so up and down, sorry not very up on charting, tried to attach link not sure if done it right xx
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2d40af/ttc.png


----------



## caz & bob

annie hun that is showing your ticker if you go in to ff and go on homepage and copy and paste it and put it in your sig hun xx


----------



## lisaf

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d40af

This is the right link to send people to your home page Annie.

As for up and down... well yours looks better than mine does :D lol... 

When taking Clomid I would sometimes get one or maybe 2 spikes prior to ovulation. Not much to worry about. Or at least too soon to worry much.


----------



## Annie18

thanks caz and lisa, am sure i will get better at computers one day!


----------



## DragonMummy

So I had an evap line tonight after 15 minutes. Only.....

I was sure I could see a faint line at 5 minutes

The test was still wet when I noticed the evap

Its a solid pink line

it's still there.

i've never had one like that on an ic before.



Am going to go and shake some sense into myself....


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG DM!!! I really want this to be! When are you testing again?

Well my drs office called and they might be able to fit me in next week wednesday. I am so stoked but scared at the same time. I will know for sure tomorrow.


----------



## mrphyemma

Fabulous news ttc, I hope they can do it next week xx

DM Have just seen your hpt pic in your journal and in my opinion that is no evap line matey!! xx


----------



## baby_dixon

DM I think I more concerned with your BFP than mine at this point! I've been on the edge of my seat waiting for a final answer from you lol 

On another note, I had a dream last night that me & a friend of my older sister's both had newborn boys and hers was ALWAYS crying, so I tried to feed it and she freaked out and said "HE ATE 10 HOURS AGO, HE IS FINE!!!" and she destroyed the food in the most dramatic way(apparently, she had an eating disorder in the dream and only fed the baby when she ate). then in the dream I got an attitude and said "Babies need to eat every 2-3 hours! No wonder your daughter didnt live long, you starved her to death like your going to do to him!" she responded with "THATS TOO MUCH!!!" and tried to attack me and murder me. idk why I dreamed that........


----------



## Delilahsown

LoL babydixon....WTF??? That's one CRAZY dream you had there.....

DM- I peeked at your piccy- that looks pretty positive......


----------



## Dobchops

Good Morning Ladies

Dm that sure do look like a pos to me.

Caz hope AF stays away for you. :hugs:

Isi yip normalcy would be nice lol. But it's going to be so weird that nothing's soccer related anymore. For the last year it's just been soccer, soccer and more soccer. Now we're thinking of the 2020 Olympics. Yikes. How are you today?

I'm not feeling so hot today. Feels like I got hit by a bus. Everything hurts and I'm sooo sleepy. Hope I'm not getting flu or something.

:hugs: to everyone of you.


----------



## tink28

DM i took a sneak at your pic im sure thats a pos, my bfps were quite shy to begin with and seemed to take longer to come up. have everything crossed for u always felt cycle 3 for u for some reason!

Dobchops hope u feel better soon

Caz hope AF stays away for u today

thanks for your kind words to me ladies, ive booked an early scan for next sat 17th, i will be 7 + 4 then, really tempted to go sooner but i figured the later i can leave it the more they should be able to see, hopefully more chance of seeing a heartbeat etc. didnt want to go this week and them struggle to see things because of me being earlier and then put me in even more turmoil lol xxx


----------



## samfitz

good morning everyone hope everyone is ok an good luck to those waiting to test would be nice to see some bfps. dm i looked at your hpt pick it looks def positive to me an caz i so hope the bitch stays away hun . afm nothing to report af has left the building an i take my last ever clomid tomorrow so this month has to be the one fx xxxxxx


----------



## Dobchops

Hi Tink

Thanks :hugs:

Good luck with your scan. you must post a piccy of the scan. Would love to see you bub.


----------



## MrsChambers

Hello ladies,

DM it looks positive to me chick!
Dobchops hope you feel better soon.
Caz hope AF is on that detour for a good 9 months.
Sam will be keeping my fingers crossed for this cycle for you.
Tink28 cant wait to see a pic of you baby 
TTC I hope they can fit you in next week means everything can move on that little bit quicker.
Winnie - How are things with you?

Me well I just got my Day24 blood results and progesterone was 48.3 so I definitely ovulated. Now should expect AF this weekend / Monday time. I am to carry on on 50mg Clomid on my next cycle and they will not need to do the follicle scan or bloods again - which I am a bit gutted about was nice being able to see it working and that I would likely ovulate. So I guess I am going to have to start charting or something to keep track. I have known - DM is an example here that 50mg worked first time but didnt the second time but I have 6 months worth of 50mg and not another appointment until November so who knows what I would do - take 6 months worth even if it may not work again?


----------



## oxo

Hi all, Hope you don't mind me hanging around here for a couple of weeks. Not sure I'm ready for the first tri boards yet. Still doesn't feel real.
DM - looks positive to me. I never got a dark line on the ICs. Your's is probably more obvious than mine was! Had to get a CB digital to convince me of a BFP.
Caz and Mrs C - I'm hoping AF doesn't show 
Tink - I've an idea of how you're feeling. Are you going for a private early scan? I'm considering booking one too, would love some reassurance everything is going smoothly. Got first midwife appointment on the 17th so hopefully get a little more info then. Not had a blood test, BP check or anything else as yet.
Good luck to all testing this month.
Fay x


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all. Af due today but not here and she normally flies in overnight. It's not unheard of for me to be a day late however and I have been getting cramps. But my temps are still up. And although I was Bfn this morning, there were shadows. My last bfp turned up at 14dpo so all rests on tomorrow. Hope everyone is well. X


----------



## winston83

morning all dm just had a peek at ur pic looks more like a bfp than an evap to me fx xxxx 
am trying to get hold of my fs to get my cd 21 results but she not answering the fone damn it am sooo tired must have got up 9 times to pee in the nite lol my hubby was not impressed 
hey mrschambers thats a good result fx af dnt show and we can all get our bfps together xxxx


----------



## winston83

just got my results am completley gutted they where only 24.8 so shows non ovulation thats at 150mg after last mnth was sure it was going to work they where 188.5 dnt no if i want to do anymore cycles dosent seem much point


----------



## winston83

y does ur body have to be sooo cruel giving u fake symptoms and getting ur hopes up
(sorry just feeling crap now )


----------



## Annie18

Sorry win, does it def mean you didn't ovulate? Hope that you are ok, just let yourself feel crap and get it all out and then you can look forward again. big hug to you xx


----------



## winston83

the nurse just said i have had another failed cycle and then told me i have 2 more chances then they will take me off their patient register as there is nothing else to do for me xx


----------



## Dobchops

:hugs: to you Winston. [-o&lt; for a BFP for Winston very very soon.


----------



## Annie18

that's awful it's so hard to explain to people how it feels isn't it. you get your hopes up to try and be postive then it feels like it all comes crashing when you learn it's not worked, i felt like that last cycle and just let myself feel crap then tried to be postive again for the next month. My FS said levels needed to be over 30, but when read other threads heard others say 20 ok, so just wondered. look after yourself xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh so sorry, Winston. Has your FS made any recommendation? Wishing you all the very best!!

Em...how's the shag fest coming along :winkwink:

DM......keeping all digits crossed for tomorrow! I'm sooo hoping and praying you get a BFP!!

Thanks Lisa.....I'd say your eggs are getting ready to pop and not go on vacation. Good luck this cycle girl!

Wooo hooo for ovulating Lyndsey :yipee:....now get to the fun stuff :winkwink:

Dobchops, I'm okay today....trying not to symptom spot. When do you test?

Sorry about the bfn Caz hun. Hope you get that :bfp: this cycle!


----------



## DragonMummy

oh Win, I'm so sorry. Although (at a risk of giving false home) i think in the US they take a lower level as ovulation - i think over 15? (pls someone correct me if I am wrong) and it might be that you ovulated later than you thought so the levels haven't had a chance to get right up yet. I'm probably talking a load of shit and sorry if you don't want a load of misplaced PMA, but i'm sure there is some hope. xxx


----------



## winston83

i was told that you should have the bloods done at 7dpo to get an accurate reading mine where done at 3dpo dnt no if im just tryin to cheer myself up coz i really thaught that i mite be still got nausea fatigue heartburn sore boobs and loads of cm so i dnt know what to think just think she didnt have to be so bloody blunt about it does she not realise how important it is to people she could of tried to let me down gently lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls winston :hugs: hun fx for you well no :af: today im seeing if she come tomorrow xx xx


----------



## winston83

i got really good +opks cd 15 16 17 go figure


----------



## DragonMummy

3dpo? oh well no WONDER your levels were low!


----------



## Annie18

keeping fingers crossed Winston that you did O, and just had blods done too eearly to be accurate x


----------



## DragonMummy

I found this on google Win, someone in US had 21 day bloods done and came back 24 and her doc said it was a good sign. x


----------



## Dobchops

Hi Isi

I'm trying to hold out until Sat. to test. It's quite difficult not to symptom spot isn't lol. every little thing doesn't matter how small makes you wonder. It's driving me insane even though I'm trying not too.:haha: Silly me.


----------



## winston83

hate to tell you this dm but im not in the states im in the uk lol but thanks anyway lol


----------



## mrphyemma

Winston I definitely think you had the bloods taken too early mate so don't feel too bad. You are still in the game xx

DM and Caz will you hurry up with those BFP's please you are just teasing me now :) x

MrsC, Good numbers, lets hope there's a BFP from you soon too x

Isi, Had the opening ceremony of the shagfest last night. Opk's very light, am thinking the weekend for O but no harm in getting the practice in early eh? ;)


----------



## DragonMummy

this one is really useful - has a list o all hormone levels - says "anything over 5 indicates some form o ovulation"


----------



## mrphyemma

DM I think the states measure in a different unit to us here in the UK


----------



## DragonMummy

winston83 said:


> hate to tell you this dm but im not in the states im in the uk lol but thanks anyway lol

pmsl- i know that! i just meant that in the US they are more forgiving with their results - it's all the same isn't it? so if they think that number is ok then it probably is. we're a bit more stingy over her because WE DON'T PAY!


----------



## MrsChambers

Win I am sorry to hear that but if you had your bloods done at 3DPO I would say that there is no way that the results are correct. If you ovulated day 15/16/17 which is when they told me I would ovulate. I had my bloods done at CD24 - 7 DPO if I ovulated on CD17.

I dont think you are out of the race yet in fact far from it!


----------



## DragonMummy

meh - just saying, don't give up. there's still hope.


----------



## winston83

DragonMummy said:


> winston83 said:
> 
> 
> hate to tell you this dm but im not in the states im in the uk lol but thanks anyway lol
> 
> pmsl- i know that! i just meant that in the US they are more forgiving with their results - it's all the same isn't it? so if they think that number is ok then it probably is. we're a bit more stingy over her because WE DON'T PAY!Click to expand...

lmfao maybe if i was paying they would have listened when i said i didnt ov till cd 17\18 instead of telling me i was wrong and would of ovd at cd14


----------



## winston83

DragonMummy said:


> this one is really useful - has a list o all hormone levels - says "anything over 5 indicates some form o ovulation"

cheers dm made me feel better will just have to c if af comes saturday xx


----------



## DragonMummy

you WILL ov on cd14!!! that's progressive of them.... :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Winston - results at 3dpo would be really low. I had bloods done at 4dpo the month I got my BFP and they were 22- then they were 28 at 6dpo. (my FS said he was quite happy that this meant my levels would have been over 30 at 7dpo) I think your level is quite high for 3dpo personally!! Can you speak to your FS about it? 

The UK levels are measured in ng/ml and the US ones in nmol/L so they are not comparable with each other.

But I really think that level is good if you were definitely at 3dpo at the time xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Em - thanks! I appreciate the support. Yeah on the shag fest.

MrsC - Thank you the sooner the better....COngrats on Oving....I know you were worried...tha tis great.....so now we wait for your BFP?

DM - fxed for you!

Win - so sorry she was so blunt..but 3 dpo is not nearly enough time for your prog to be at a good level to show anything.

AFM -still waiting to hear back from the drs if they can do the surgery next week. Of course, I had NO sleep last night thinking about it.


----------



## Britt11

Good morning girls, how are you doing? :flower:
I'm feeling kind of blah today...but I'm sure we all go through those days.
DM- your chart looks fantastic, really hoping its a shy bfp
Caz- good luck to you also, hope af stays away!!

as for the CD21 bloods, I am in Canada and we use the same units as they do in the US and to show ovulation the FS said they must see a number over 10 on Clomid... (so much different than the UK). Mine was 53 or something ridiculous, on 50mg, hence the 100mg was way too much stimulation for me last cycle.

Win- if the Clomid isnt working could they try you on a different type of medication?

TTC- keep us posted on the surgery
Lou- how are you doing?
Isi- are you going to try IUI this cycle?

:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

thanks britt - am really hoping that i get a late one. am not in any state of mind for disappointment right now. if af comes its gonna hit hard....


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> thanks britt - am really hoping that i get a late one. am not in any state of mind for disappointment right now. if af comes its gonna hit hard....

:hugs:
really hoping for you


----------



## winston83

thankyou all you have well cheered me up dont feel like such a dorris now gna try and speak to my fs if she ever picks up the phone lol bug hugs and babydust to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Delilahsown

what a coincidence of all this cd21 talk ....i just got my results back- 16.3 which was done on cd23- 7dpo for me. and yes, I think here in the US anything over 10 unmedicated, and anything over 15 medicated confirms ovulation. so, at least now I can confirm that I ovulated- even though im still temping:thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

Winston - I KNOW how frustrating the doctors/nurses can be about drawing the bloods CD21. I kept insisting that I needed mine done later as I'd O'd CD17. I even made the nurse go ask my doctor. She came back and told me that it HAD to be day 21. I was afraid to lie about my cycle days and get it done when I knew it should be done because I was afraid they'd look at my number and say 'well no wonder, you didn't get it done CD21'

Well I got it done at 5dpo, it was low, but indicated ovulation. Next time I saw my doctor he looked at my BBT chart and said 'no wonder your number was low, you were only 5dpo' :dohh: He then gave me paperwork for my next cycle's bloodwork and I asked if I could go 7dpo and he said thats what I should do. I asked if I should lie and tell them it was CD21 and he looked at me like I was crazy and said 'no, just go and get it done at 7dpo'.


Also, I think a 30 is the level they look for on a clomid cycle in the UK? That doesn't mean you DIDNT ovulate if its under 30... (incidentally, here the nurses aren't allowed to tell you what the numbers mean... possibly precisely for that reason). If the number is close to 30 and ESPECIALLY if it was taken on the wrong dpo, then I'd say you are FINE.
(I think a 20 is considered adequate in the UK for a non-clomid cycle?... not sure)

My FS told me that anything over a 3 indicates ovulation, but that in studies done on women who got pregnant, the average level was a 10.... .which is why they look for a 10 on natural cycles and a 15 on Clomid cycles.
Also, your number fluctuates a LOT throughout the day. So if its close to the number they are looking for, you shouldn't worry.
And again... if you weren't at 7dpo then your levels hadn't peaked yet.


The women who haven't ovulated at all come back with UK numbers of 2 or lower.... so I think you're FINE! :)
(Forgive my long post)


----------



## lisaf

Delilahsown said:


> what a coincidence of all this cd21 talk ....i just got my results back- 16.3 which was done on cd23- 7dpo for me. and yes, I think here in the US anything over 10 unmedicated, and anything over 15 medicated confirms ovulation. so, at least now I can confirm that I ovulated- even though im still temping:thumbup:

Congrats on that beautiful number! Very jealous here!! :)


----------



## winston83

Lisaf thanks huni u really are a fountain of knowledge much appreciated and nxt cycle I am going to go at 7dpo bollocks to them lol x


----------



## lisaf

winston - lol I say go for it! Lie if you can, lol... or even claim you couldn't make it for bloodwork until then or whatever. 
I was so irritated that my own doctor had insisted on the CD21... then talking to him later and he insisted on 7dpo... made me think the nurse lied to me about asking him or asked him in the wrong way (like confirming progesterone should be done cd21 and not mentioning my late ovulation). 
So its possible your FS will totally 'get' that your bloodwork was done too early and may even mention that even at 7dpo, it just means your ovulation was a little weak... but since it wasn't, you're more than fine. I bet your number at 7dpo was super high again to be honest.

Better yet, hope you get pregnant on this one and get to go tell the nurse it must be a miracle because you didn't ovulate but somehow managed to get pregnant anyway.


----------



## tink28

win- just wanted to echo everything the other ladies have said, 3dpo would be too early and it amazes me that they ask for the progesterone to be drawn on day 21 as surely as medical professionals they should know that we dont all O on the textbook CD14! i wonder how many women are led to believe that they arent ovulating when theyre actually ovulating late?
also wanted to add that my numbers werent great, my dr said looking at my progesterone it would be borderline whether i O'd or not, and yet i obviously did as got my bfp! i know the day bloods were taken would of been accurate as i actually did O on either CD14 or CD15.

delilah- really pleased u have had confirmation of O!

fay- yes i am having a private scan at babybond. just think it will help put my mind at rest altho am very nervous!


----------



## babyloulou

I was the same Tink- my numbers were only borderline in my BFP cycle too. Just goes to show you! :thumbup:


----------



## Smile4me

Delilah hun that's great news!! WoOO HOOO!!! You are on your way!!


----------



## Smile4me

DM when are you testing?


----------



## ttcbaby117

delia - great numbers....congrats hun


----------



## DragonMummy

Smile4me said:


> DM when are you testing?

Honestly? Every time I pee... God bless IC's! :rofl:


I am getting some SPECTACULAR evaps on the ic's - I haven't had ANY all cycle now ever test - faint shadow line at 2 minutes, 20 minutes later, dazzling evap! Feck knows.... Will find out tomorrow one way or another.

I'm out of clomid and no FS til next thursday so I have some soy isoflavones - I figure it will save me wasting a cycle! Am gonna do 200mg on days 2-6. Hopefully I won't need them....


----------



## lisaf

FX'd DM! It sounds so promising... why would the IC's suddenly give you evaps when they've behaved themselves so far!

Same mindset I had with my IC weirdness... why would they ONLY act up at that one point in time but be perfectly well behaved the rest... there must have been something going on with me
Hopefully something good brewing with you!!

We need some good news here!

I just checked up on onelildream's blog... things aren't looking too good for her.. slim hope. My heart is breaking for her.


----------



## DragonMummy

oh poor love. slim hope is better than none though. well sometimes... I remember when i had my mc in april and even after the bleeding my tests were getting darker and darker and people were telling me it was a mc twin and all sorts - frankly I would rather a straightforward loss than all that limbo because I ended up with a double heartbreak.


----------



## caz & bob

just took my temps now and its 36.9 so i hope it goes up in the morning xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

mine are just about staying over 37 so I am hoping they don't plummet overnight....


----------



## winston83

Think I mite have a bash at this temp chartin malarkey nxt mnth


----------



## lisaf

OK, I'm seriously mad at the DMV right now. They are requiring me to renew my license in person since its been 10 years. Great, cool, I understand.. that makes sense.
On the request for me to come in, it mentions I need a new picture and an eye exam. Fine... again, makes perfect sense.

Except for the fact that I JUST DID THIS LAST JUNE! When I got married and wanted to change my name they made me take a new picture and get thumbprinted and I asked for the eye exam since I've had laser eye surgery and don't need the 'corr lenses' on my license anymore.

I called to ask if they can just use my 1 year old picture. 
They cannot... why? Because that was a correction picture, not a renewal.
I'm clearly hormonal right now because this has me in tears. I now have to miss work to go renew my license, take a picture when I actually LIKED my last picture and currently hate my haircut etc. 
I wouldn't care except I'm always missing bits of work here and there for fertility stuff.. have more appointments coming up and will be missing work. And I really RESENT having to do it for something so pointless.


----------



## DragonMummy

I resent pointlessnes too. I would also be livid!


----------



## lisaf

I seriously want to give them my 'bitch stare' for the photo... because that is the only expression they will ever see on my face....


----------



## caz & bob

well my ffs said i o on cd18 but i had a + on cd15,16,17 but my temps was a bit up i think to o cd18 so i dont no what do you lot think xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Definitely CD18 Caz! :hugs:


----------



## tink28

caz it looks from your chart that u may have O'd on day 18 cos thats when u had the jump but i had a really slow rise on mine so its hard to say. did u do an opk on day 18 and if so was it neg?

loulou- how crazy that they said we were both borderline the month we got bfp... im so used to not ovulating that when my dr told me i said... did i definitely ovulate then? he looked at me like i was crazy and said of course u did... you're pregnant!!!! i must have sounded totally crazy lol


----------



## caz & bob

i have put it to cd18 now i do believe it ha well i am Jew then Saturday just see what happens in the morning xxx


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: TINK!!!! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

caz - CD18 looks right to me.

What happens if you let FF calculate it on its own with the Advanced method?


----------



## caz & bob

i just think if i get a + then the day after is 1dpo haha xx


----------



## caz & bob

tink28 said:


> caz it looks from your chart that u may have O'd on day 18 cos thats when u had the jump but i had a really slow rise on mine so its hard to say. did u do an opk on day 18 and if so was it neg?
> 
> loulou- how crazy that they said we were both borderline the month we got bfp... im so used to not ovulating that when my dr told me i said... did i definitely ovulate then? he looked at me like i was crazy and said of course u did... you're pregnant!!!! i must have sounded totally crazy lol

no hun didnt xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lisa- Oh I truly believe this is their way to justify their govt jobs!

Caz - yeah I think you oved on cd 18 also.

Tink - that is so something I would have done...LOL

AFM - surgery is defo. set for newxt wednesday. I head over on monday morning for pre op stuff. TMI ALERT...I have to do an enema.....never have done one and am not to happy about it! I am scared but so happy to have it done with. I hope them dont make me wait to long to start ttc again.


----------



## lisaf

TTC - I would have felt better if she just admitted it was stupid, but that there was no way to bypass the renewal in the system. If she would have just admitted that, you know? But she sat there and tried to convince me that it was perfectly reasonable. GRRRRR
Lol..

Congrats on the earlier surgery date. I mean that sucks in general, but I'm glad you got it moved up a bit.
Getting an HSG done next cycle for me... seriously hoping they don't find anything that requires surgery like that. Wish we all lived in the same town... it would be great if we could help you out by making you casseroles and stuff for the recovery (is it a bad recovery?)


Caz - I gotta go with the CD18 vote here.
Check out my charts historically and you'll see the first pos OPK definitely does not always mean you are about to ovulate any second, lol.


----------



## tink28

lol i know im so dappy lol... the disbelief of a long term ttcer lol

caz id say CD18


----------



## ttcbaby117

lisa - yeah you are so right...living closer would be such a blessing...I must admit it doesnt seem real yet...I didnt sleep last night at the possibility that I might have it next week and I am a bit fearful of the unknown. I hope all my reproductive organs survive and are ready to make a baby!

The HSG isnt to bad just make sure to take some pain meds before you go in there. My dr actually prescribed a muscle relaxer. I am sure you are fine. I think you already know what your problem might be with the low prog. Now you just need a fs to believe you and treat it. Frustrating huh!


----------



## caz & bob

ty girls not a clue me but i have now haha daft me so next time i get a plus i will keep testing till it goes the line xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

good idea caz ;)


----------



## sarlar

dm, caz- fingers crossed ladies!! it is about time for a couple more bfps on here!

just got a positive opk this afternoon so i expect some eggies flying within the next 36 hours!!! last month i had bad pain so i am waiting on that. have slight cramps but nothing major! managed to bd yestereday and tonight so will shoot for tomorrow and the next day too!! might be tuff....thinking positive ladies~!


----------



## Dobchops

Good Morning Ladies

How are you doing?

DM and Caz any news?

TTC hope the op is a huge success.

Well I'm out. AF started just now. :cry: Extremely early. Well last cycle was 36 days and yesterday was cd25. :shrug: Would that be clomid's fault?

Thanks for your support gals. I'm off to go sulk and get some chocolates. :haha:


----------



## mrphyemma

Awww Dobchops I'm sorry AF arrived for you. Indulge yourself with chocolate today and better luck for this cycle xx

sarlar, have fun catching the eggy/ies ;)

DM, Caz, Any updates?

ttc, glad your op has been moved forward, it won't be as long to wait now until you are back on the ttc crazy train :)

Isi, any symptoms yet?

AFM, CD12, Nothing much to report, CM is turning watery but no ovary twinges yet.


----------



## DragonMummy

nope nothing from me I'm afraid. Slight drop in temps this morning but otherwise nothing


----------



## caz & bob

:af: got me girls so i think i o on cd 16 xxxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Awww Caz mate I'm so sorry :hugs: Do you have another cycle of clomid left?

DM, not out yet :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

no emma all natural this month hun i think the clomid might have done some think to my lining xx


----------



## DragonMummy

oh balls, Caz - gutted for you xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

see what next month bring hey xxx


----------



## Dobchops

:hugs: Caz. AF got me too today. Horrible :witch:

I'm getting ready for the new month. I got my credit cards (yes plural) ready for some spending. But I need advice first

Preseed or conceive plus?

BBT thermo or opks or saliva ferning or all of the above? What else:haha:


----------



## caz & bob

Dobchops said:


> :hugs: Caz. AF got me too today. Horrible :witch:
> 
> I'm getting ready for the new month. I got my credit cards (yes plural) ready for some spending. But I need advice first
> 
> Preseed or conceive plus?
> 
> BBT thermo or opks or saliva ferning or all of the above? What else:haha:

aw hun do you want to be cycle Buddy's hun xxxx


----------



## Dobchops

Thanks Caz. That would be lovely to have you as I cycle buddy. :hugs:


----------



## yomo

caz & bob said:


> Dobchops said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Caz. AF got me too today. Horrible :witch:
> 
> I'm getting ready for the new month. I got my credit cards (yes plural) ready for some spending. But I need advice first
> 
> Preseed or conceive plus?
> 
> BBT thermo or opks or saliva ferning or all of the above? What else:haha:
> 
> aw hun do you want to be cycle Buddy's hun xxxxClick to expand...

So sorry babes, the bag! xx


----------



## sarlar

sorry caz and dopchops. af stinks....

yomo- we are spot on with each other we should be cycle buds!! last month i was cycle buds with tink and she got her bfp, so maybe i am good luck:)


----------



## DragonMummy

oh balls for you as well, Dobchops. AF really IS a :witch:


----------



## Dobchops

Thanks ladies

Any advice on what to buy? I haven't used anything before and not sure how to go about it? I'll definatly get preseed though


----------



## MrsChambers

Sorry to hear AF got you Dobchops and Caz. How annoying! - but she will be the last one you have for 9 months x


----------



## DragonMummy

Dobs you can get a babymad bbt thermometer for about £4 on ebay or amazon. get on Fertility friend and sign up to vip - it's worth the money and it only works out as about £3 a month I think. x


----------



## mrphyemma

Dobchops definitely get some opk's and a thermometer. A lot of ladies swear by preseed. I used it for one cycle and was unsuccessful but I think that was more to do with the fact that I wasn't producing any eggs:rofl:

Can anyone please explain to me why my body produces ewcm on CD12 but I don't ovulate until Cd15+? I only get the ewcm for about a day and then it goes watery. Surely ewcm would be better to have around CD14? :dohh:


----------



## ttcbaby117

sarlar - thanks for the pma...get on the bding!!!

dobchop - thank you, sorry af got you. usually clomid makes my lp really long, which in turn made my cycles long. Maybe you just Oved earlier in your cycle on clomid than normal but it shouldnt shorten your lp. I used preseed. I have never tried the concieve plus.

Em - thanks and though I am really ready to start ttc again, I am not looking forward to the roller coaster. My cm is just like that....one day of ewcm DAYS before I ov....then it goes so watery I have a hard time keeping the spermies in...that is why I got the soft cups.

caz - sorry about af....how long will you do it au naturale?


----------



## caz & bob

ttc just till i have the cash for my follow up xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So sorry about AF, Dobs :hugs:. But you have the absolute best attitude for this cycle :thumbup:. Good luck hun!


----------



## lisaf

ahem, as the resident CM expert :haha: I have to say that my CM definitely was EWCM one cycle then went all watery. With the watery stuff it was really hard to get much on my fingers, but I managed once or twice to get a bunch of it and it was still stretchy.. .just very very thinned out (where if I spread my fingers, it dropped down super super fast.
I gotta figure that if its thinned out like that, it would be easier for the spermies to swim through it.. .though I'm not sure if they live as long in that stuff.

My CM has been slightly different on every cycle though.



Dobchops - I highly recommend using both OPKs and BBT charting... the OPK tells you O is coming, and the BBT confirms it and gives you another thing to obsess over in the TWW :haha: or at the very least helps you confirm your LP was normal length.
I've used preseed sparingly before.. no preference between that and concieve plus.. my understanding is they are basically identical and its just usually easier or cheaper to find one or the other depending on where you are.

If you want to go all-out, you can add the softcups into the mix! :) I'll be doing that on my next cycle for sure!


----------



## caz & bob

right girls ffs said i o on cd 18 i think that is wrong i think i o on cd16 because if i o on cd18 i would of only seen af on Saturday but it came today xxxx


----------



## lisaf

maybe you just had a short LP caz?
I know thats not good news, but you have to be really careful about making the data look like what you want it to.... it doesnt' change the facts, just keeps you from addressing the issue, you know?


----------



## lisaf

caz - where is the link to your chart? I wanted to stalk it!! :D


----------



## caz & bob

ho i will put it on now hun x
x


----------



## lisaf

caz- Thanks, lol I kept refreshing waiting to see the link.
Temp-wise and OPK I still say you were CD18 ovulation. FF isn't wrong often and even when it is, by the time the cycle finishes it can correct itself.
It would leave you with a 12 day LP which isn't horrible. (My LP is 12 days)
I'd love to see some of your other charts if you have them entered.
I just find it too much of a stretch to have your 2 temps immediately following ovulation both be below your coverline. If they were both slightly higher than the one before, I might buy that you had a slow rise, but since the 2nd one went down it seems unlikely.

I guess it doesn't matter much either way, right? 
Have you played with the detection settings? Does the OPK detection settings give you a different date?


----------



## yomo

mrphyemma said:


> Dobchops definitely get some opk's and a thermometer. A lot of ladies swear by preseed. I used it for one cycle and was unsuccessful but I think that was more to do with the fact that I wasn't producing any eggs:rofl:
> 
> Can anyone please explain to me why my body produces ewcm on CD12 but I don't ovulate until Cd15+? I only get the ewcm for about a day and then it goes watery. Surely ewcm would be better to have around CD14? :dohh:

I am exactly the sames babes strange aint it! I wonder what this mean, this is why I have started using preseed why don't you try it again? Although I don't really like to feel of it, feels really sticky and dries up quick sorry for the tmi :haha::haha:


----------



## keepsmiling

yomo can u sort out ur link to ur journal, i want to rite on it lol xxx


----------



## lisaf

Ok, so I just did my mid-morning CM check. I tried and tried to find some, and was going to have to stick with watery or sticky.... when suddenly I found a huge glob of perfect EWCM.
So I stick by what I said before, lol... watery is still good! It may just mean your EWCM is hiding.


----------



## keepsmiling

do u have to relly poke about 4 ur cm then??
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

evening kids, still in limbo here. I have really persistant heartburn but I think that is more to do with me only eating a bagel today....


----------



## yomo

keepsmiling said:


> yomo can u sort out ur link to ur journal, i want to rite on it lol xxx

Done it sweetie, have not out much in it coz noone joins me:cry:

Hope you are well xxx


----------



## caz & bob

lisa must of been my lp then see what this month bring hey xxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Yomo, I tried Zestica last cycle instead of preseed (it was much cheaper) but sadly yet again to no avail. I have a couple of tubes left which I will use nearer to O. The thing is DH hates the stuff as it gets so wet that there is no ahem......friction :blush:


----------



## lisaf

Emma - DH also tells me how important friction is, lol. I keep telling him that girl-on-top is not the ideal position but he likes the friction from that position. Whoops, lol total overshare! ;)

Caz - Its tough to say for sure, I don't WANT you to have a 12 day lp, just thats what the data looks like to me. One cycle is really not enough to know for sure if thats what your body does.
I do have to say congrats to you on all the BDing though!!! Wow!! You put me and DH to SHAME!!! :D

keepsmiling - some women have so much CM that they don't have to look hard for it. Some women have very little that they have to look pretty hard for it (age can also affect this... the older you are the less CM your body seems to make). Sometimes mine is shy and sometimes there is tons of it. I think my issue that sometimes it all comes off on the TP when I wipe after peeing... so it can be hard to know for sure that its EWCM once its on the TP .... then I've now wiped myself fairly dry so I have to hunt to find any left.


----------



## caz & bob

haha i think i may have done it to much this month Lisa this next month were going to do smep xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh lisaf - I can always depend on you to make me feel better about my Cm hehehehehe.

Em - I have that same complaint if I use preseed so my last cycle on clomid I used softcups and just put the preseed in the softcup after bding. It didnt work for me but has for others.

caz- I do still think you oved on cd18 I would still take my temp for the next couple of months and track your lp off of clomid.


----------



## caz & bob

i no i am going so see now why im not on it xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

we did smep this cycle but it was a tad improvised as DH was on call out!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

u tested tinight yet dm?
xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun have you got a line yet xx


----------



## lisaf

Hey Caz - just found this info:
An early period is not an indication of an early miscarriage, even if you know you timed your trying perfectly. Usually it means that the egg was not fertilizable, and so progesterone was not adequately produced. This shortens your cycle. Sometimes eggs simply don't develop properly during the ovulation process. It is usually a one-month problem. If you are regularly seeing that fewer than 10 days are passing between ovulation and your period, however, it's time to be tested for a luteal phase defect.


----------



## DragonMummy

not a lot of point KS - tested twice today already with fmu and smu and not a smidge of a line. Will see what the morning brings. I know day time temps are nothing to go by but my temp is higher this evening than it was yesterday evening. Maybe that's a good thing. We'll see....


----------



## caz & bob

ho ty hun i will be speaking to my fs about all this to see what he says just going to see how i get on this month with out the meds xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

I hope this natural cycle surprises you Caz....if i can offer some advice.....write down your questions for your FS so you dont forget to ask anything.


----------



## lisaf

DM - grrr, soooo frustrating!!! (is this what your FB posts have been about lately?)

Me - Well, I've come to the conclusion that I don't want to skip this month afterall... I don't know if I will ovulate on my own, but if I do, I can't stand to miss out on another chance. I was crying hysterically last night on DH's shoulder about my friend's baby showers coming up etc and how its so unfair.
I also figure that its my last chance to get pregnant before it starts costing me some money.
I have a tiny hope that a late ovulation may somehow be a stronger one for me and help with the progesterone, lol.. I know its silly but I've tried 5 ovulations before CD18... why not try one after?
Also.. with this later ovulation it pushes my potential due date further towards the cut-off I was waiting for (conception today would be a DD of March 31st... and as long as I give birth after that day, I'd get the extra disability pay.... if I wait a cycle, I'll be spending money on treatment and use up all that extra pay before I even get it, lol!... plus I probably won't ovulate today, if I do at all, so that pushes the due date into April more.... which is good... if I go into labor early, oh well, right?).

Anyway, I could still change my mind on this, because I did really want a stress-free 2WW but my little breakdown last night and a potentially long/never-ending cycle here is just too much to handle.


----------



## lisaf

ttcbaby117 said:


> I hope this natural cycle surprises you Caz....if i can offer some advice.....write down your questions for your FS so you dont forget to ask anything.

Ditto!!!!! On both parts!! :)


----------



## caz & bob

i hope it does and i will write down ttc got loads to ask him i want iui 1st and if that dosent work we will try ivf xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

yep that's exactly it. AF was due yesterday morning. I have had gentle cramps for three days but still bfn....


----------



## caz & bob

lisaf said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> I hope this natural cycle surprises you Caz....if i can offer some advice.....write down your questions for your FS so you dont forget to ask anything.
> 
> Ditto!!!!! On both parts!! :)Click to expand...

haha what do you mean hun it wont work xx


----------



## lisaf

caz & bob said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> I hope this natural cycle surprises you Caz....if i can offer some advice.....write down your questions for your FS so you dont forget to ask anything.
> 
> Ditto!!!!! On both parts!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> haha what do you mean hun it wont work xxClick to expand...

Ditto that I hope your natural cycle surprises you
and ditto on writing down the questions for your FS. 
:)


----------



## caz & bob

lisaf said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> I hope this natural cycle surprises you Caz....if i can offer some advice.....write down your questions for your FS so you dont forget to ask anything.
> 
> Ditto!!!!! On both parts!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> haha what do you mean hun it wont work xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ditto that I hope your natural cycle surprises you
> and ditto on writing down the questions for your FS.
> :)Click to expand...

ho right hun i hope it dose so i dont need to go back its to much money tbh xxx


----------



## lisaf

What are your guys thoughts on IUI... I know its a more affordable option than IVF... but the success rate doesn't seem very high. My acupuncturist was telling me she's only had one client who got pregnant on IUI and has had at least 50 try it.
I know its cheaper, but I'm wondering if its even worth it?
I know I'll probably try to save up and give it at least 1 try.

Just curious on what you all think.


----------



## lisaf

caz - have you ever tried the natural stuff like soy or vitex?
Vitex isn't helping me too much, lol.. but who knows what my cycle would be without it also.
If you have to go natural for a while to save up $, it might be worth trying, right?


----------



## caz & bob

if it come to it i will try one go then save for ivf you have more of a chance xxx


----------



## caz & bob

lisaf said:


> caz - have you ever tried the natural stuff like soy or vitex?
> Vitex isn't helping me too much, lol.. but who knows what my cycle would be without it also.
> If you have to go natural for a while to save up $, it might be worth trying, right?

never tried them hun what do they do xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Awww Lisa it must be hard with your friends baby showers approaching and having to stick on a smiley face. I had some tears last week as my BFF called me to tell me she has fallen pregnant by accident (she had used the morning after pill). She was frightened to tell me incase I felt bad (obviously I felt bloody awful and sobbed uncontrollably after I put the phone down but tried my damndest not to show my sorrow whilst talking to her) I don't want my friends to be on egg shells around me. It really is difficult. Since we started ttc two of my sisters in law have gotten pregnant (one now has a 8 month old) and now my best friend and two of my other good friends are now ttc.:dohh:


----------



## winston83

Evening girls sorry the bitch got u caz big hugs xxx


----------



## lisaf

mrphyemma said:


> Awww Lisa it must be hard with your friends baby showers approaching and having to stick on a smiley face. I had some tears last week as my BFF called me to tell me she has fallen pregnant by accident (she had used the morning after pill). She was frightened to tell me incase I felt bad (obviously I felt bloody awful and sobbed uncontrollably after I put the phone down but tried my damndest not to show my sorrow whilst talking to her) I don't want my friends to be on egg shells around me. It really is difficult. Since we started ttc two of my sisters in law have gotten pregnant (one now has a 8 month old) and now my best friend and two of my other good friends are now ttc.:dohh:

I find it just extra hard since one of my friends was my bridesmaid in my wedding, I was her maid of honor and we got married 2 weeks apart from each other. We both started trying at the same time ( I had one other friend trying at the same time also) and both of them are pregnant. I have both those baby showers coming up.
I also feel so bad because I feel like I've missed out on so much of my friend's pregnancy because she doesn't want to make me feel bad. And I hold it together fine when I talk to her, but I do fall apart after I get off the phone and cry for an hour or so. I appreciate her being sensitive and I truly do need the buffer she's giving me.

But at the same time I'm missing out on a lot of things in my friend's life that I wish I could be a part of.
I also don't feel like I can share with her my worries/feelings beyond just a status of how I'm doing. It makes her feel bad and she doesn't know what to say and usually says the wrong thing. 
So its tough to be losing this friendship for now also.


----------



## lisaf

caz & bob said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> caz - have you ever tried the natural stuff like soy or vitex?
> Vitex isn't helping me too much, lol.. but who knows what my cycle would be without it also.
> If you have to go natural for a while to save up $, it might be worth trying, right?
> 
> never tried them hun what do they do xxClick to expand...

soy isoflavins are supposed to be like 'nature's clomid' and are taken the same way that clomid is (though I should point out that soy can be dangerous if you have thyroid issues)
Vitex (aka chasteberry, aka agnus castus) is supposed to 'regulate hormonal imbalance'. Some women who don't ovulate regularly seem to have nice shorter cycles with the Vitex. 
I'm trying the Vitex these past 2 cycles... not a huge effect for me so far (its supposed to take a few months to kick in.. I'm also on a lower dose it seems than most of the other people I see on here taking it :shrug: )


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG Lisa you are telling my story. My girlfriend I was telling you about got married the week before I did and we started ttc at the same time. Well she just had her baby last week. WOW...how these stories are similar.


----------



## DragonMummy

i know what you mean Em - one of my mates at work is getting really overprotective of me and gets huffy when people talk about their pregnancies around me - i have had to explain to her that i would rather that than "shhh.... don't mention it while Lindsay's around..... she's jealous/infertile/mentally unbalanced...." - yeah thanks i would rather just put on a brave face. When it gets too much (the most recent announcement comes from one with a 14 month old. She was pregnant with him when i started trying. she's now having another one. ffs!) i just go to the loos and let out the tears but otherwise, stiff upper lip all the way!


----------



## DragonMummy

Lisa if AF gets me (or should i say WHEN after all these bfn's!) i will be doing a cycle of soy as i have run out of clomid and am not seeing FS til next Thursday. Much too late.


----------



## caz & bob

lisaf said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> caz - have you ever tried the natural stuff like soy or vitex?
> Vitex isn't helping me too much, lol.. but who knows what my cycle would be without it also.
> If you have to go natural for a while to save up $, it might be worth trying, right?
> 
> never tried them hun what do they do xxClick to expand...
> 
> soy isoflavins are supposed to be like 'nature's clomid' and are taken the same way that clomid is (though I should point out that soy can be dangerous if you have thyroid issues)
> Vitex (aka chasteberry, aka agnus castus) is supposed to 'regulate hormonal imbalance'. Some women who don't ovulate regularly seem to have nice shorter cycles with the Vitex.
> I'm trying the Vitex these past 2 cycles... not a huge effect for me so far (its supposed to take a few months to kick in.. I'm also on a lower dose it seems than most of the other people I see on here taking it :shrug: )Click to expand...

ho right hun ty i will read up on them i o on my own so i wont need vitex xx


----------



## lisaf

Vitex is still supposed to help. My acupuncturist puts basically every fertility patient she has on it. Its supposed to give you a stronger ovulation/better progesterone after ovulation. 
Definitely read up on all of them... vitex is something you should not take if you get pregnant so some women stop once they get their BFPs, some stop right after ovulation.


----------



## caz & bob

were will i get Isoflavones from girls xx


----------



## DragonMummy

i got mine from amazon x


----------



## caz & bob

can you get it in a powder hun i dont like taking capsules xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

don't think so. you have to take a air dose too - double what you clomid dose woukd be. i'll be on 200mg - 4 a day!


----------



## navywife04

Hey ladies.. just started my first round of clomid (50mg) 3 days ago!! I noticed before I started clomid that my period was almost gone, but once I started taking it, it seems to be back but this time it's dark brown/almost black.. Is this normal?? I'm a little worried!


----------



## DragonMummy

I had that with my first clomid cycle - is vile isn't it? I think it's quite normal.

And welcome! Your dog is GORGEOUS! I'd love a bulldog - trying to talk DH into getting one when we move, or another boxer....


----------



## lisaf

DM ... I just thought I'd share this with you. I have come to the conclusion that you are pregnant and I am just patiently waiting for your shy BFP to show up. I will be shocked if you aren't pregnant this cycle. I had to make a decision since being up in the air here was driving me nuts. Hope you don't mind ;) hehe


----------



## navywife04

Thank you! My bulldog is my angel, he is the best dog I have ever owned and I can't wait to get another! Their like potato chips, you can't have just one! :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

DM I am with Lisa on that one!


----------



## Dobchops

Good morning ladies

I've probably got a baby shower happening soon too. ugh. It's my sister, when I said i was going to ttc she decided she wants another too. She took out her mirena in dec without her OH knowing because he does not want another child as they can't afford too as he does not have a permanent job only contractual. Now she's pregnant and she told him the Mirena must have failed. (ha, yeah right). :dohh: and to top it all off their marriage is very rocky at the moment. She reasoned that she wants a child of her own too. She's got no control or say over her 5 year old. Her parents in law and OH spoils her, give her anything she asks for. So when she goes to her mother for sweets and she said not now or no, she'll turn around and runs to granny and get what she wants. She never eats proper food, only cereal and bread because of this. 

My OH half is a bit disgusted at her, he said it is entrapment. 

Got my new Clomid prescription last night. Oh the headaches. lol 

I'm getting me self a bbt thermo and preseed too. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

DM....I'm with Lisa and TTC on this one!!!!!

The BBT therm and preseed sound :thumbup:, Dobchops! I hope this is your cycle.

Em sweetie....how are you?

Lisa, Britt, Caz, W&H, Smile,everyone.....hope you're all doing great. I'm just riding out 1ww now :coffee:


----------



## Dobchops

Thanks Isi, I truly hope and pray this is yours too. :hugs:

I thought one of the side effect of clomid is gaining weight but I lost 13.2lbs (6kg) :happydance::happydance: and my BMI has gone down to 30.0 now YAY. Not complaining though. Hopefully I can carry on like this and get my BMI down even lower. I did absolutely nothing to loose weight. Eating the same crap and sitting on my butt :haha: It must be all the :sex:


----------



## winston83

Morning girls well ad is due in the morning let's see if she comes I want to know cox goin to our village gala on Sunday and they have a cheap as chips beer tent and I feel like gettin rubbered lol hope all you girls are doin ok xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Morning Ladies,

Winston, I really hope you won't be able to take advantage of that cheap beer tent ;) x

Isi, I'm fine thanks hun, getting some twinges so think I am gearing up to O over the weekend. I hope the 1ww flies by for you and you get that long awaited BFP xx

Dobchops, Well done on the weightloss. I have lost 17lbs but that is since January so quite a slow process but I'm happy with it. Your sister's story reminds me a little of a friend of mine. I am told by a mutual friend that her DP is adamant he doesn't want any more children but she has been scooping up the leavings and inseminating herself. I think that is so wrong. I truly understand her desire to have another baby but to deceive her partner is disgusting.

DM, I'm also not counting you out until she appears proper. We need a BFP around here!

Hope everyone else is okay x


----------



## DragonMummy

Well she's not here yet so she is over 48 hours late. My temp has taken a dive this morning which I am pissed at, and I was up all night with hideous cramps and back pain but that has stopped AGAIN and when i got up today all I wanted to do was puke. So who knows. I am bfn again and 15 dpo so I suspect that beyond shy, if there is a bfp in there then it has agoraphobia! I am just waiting for AF to arrive now - I have been getting a lot of paste like CM over the last 2 days - is that a pre-af thing?


----------



## Annie18

Morning ladies

Hope you all well.

Caz and Dobchops sorry you are out this month, fingers crossed for next month.

DM keeping fingers crossed that it's justa shy BFP

Win ans Isi i really hope you get your BFP too

Emma hope you catch the eg this weekend

Lisa, good luck hon if you decide to give it a go this month, it's so hard when all your friends are pregnant, 3 of my best friends and my two sister in laws are all pregnant after two months of trying they make it look so easy!

I am day 15 today, and i am sure i just found some EWCM in all the watery stuff i have a nagging pain in my right side and my opk line is nearly as dark so i really hope i ovulate this time, told my DH he is not going anymore this weekend think he is getting bit scared of me lol xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

GARGH! I just did an online magic 8 ball for fun, asked it "AM I PREGNANT" and f***ing thing came back "maybe"!!! 


I bloody know THAT much!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Dobchops

:rofl::rofl::rofl: DM


----------



## DragonMummy

Well the answer is no. Incoming from the :witch:

:cry:


----------



## Dobchops

oh nooooooo. :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## tink28

so sorry DM and Caz

i cant even begin to tell u how much i want this for u all xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Awww DM I'm so sorry mate :hugs:


----------



## MrsChambers

DM am so sorry hun xxx


----------



## Annie18

DM am so sorry xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls dm sorry hun xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:hugs: DM!! So sorry dear.....but hey, CD1 now. No time to waste. Get back on that wagon, hun :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww DM that sucks!!!!! I had high high hopes for you!


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl - TTC you sound like my mother when I got lobbed out of college!


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies
DM :( BOOOOO for the :witch:

Britt hun where are you?

How's everyone else doing... who's next in line to test...
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## girlmonkey31

Hi Everyone, im totaly new to all this and I was hoping that I could find some support!! Today the dr has prescribed me 50mg of Clomid as i have very irratic periods,and often none at all which has been going on for about 18 months. The Dr has said that this drug will help me ovulate and im keen to get going on it! Does anyone have any tips for me? eg take it at day or night?? Im planning on starting it in a couple of weeks as I have to take pills before this to induce a period so its a long miltary regime that I have to embark upon, hopefully it will be worth it in the end!! Is this drug pretty successful in stimulating ovulation?? I think this is my main concern -well im hoping it is, my Dr has been really good and ive got to try this for 3 months, then 100mg for 3 months before she refers me to a specialist. Although im hoping im successful in that time, Good luck to you all and hope to hear from you x


----------



## MrsChambers

Hey Smile - I think Win is next to test with Af due tomorrow.

:hi: girlmonkey. If I was you I would take the Clomid at night it caused me dreadful hot flushes when i was taking them. I think most of us have had to take Provera to kick start an Af in the first place so know what you will be going through. This was my fuirsty cycle and this time for me it worked and I ovulated according to my follicle tracking scan and day 24 bloods. I ovulated about day 17 though. 

x


----------



## tink28

hey girlmonkey, i was prescribed 50mg clomid for annovulatory cycles (id been ttc for yrs) and i just got my bfp my 1st month taking it, so it totally worked for me.
i took it at nite so i would sleep thru any side effects. good luck x


----------



## Smile4me

girlmonkey31 - Hi hun and welcome!

I had tried for 15 months on my own, I can't speak to the subject of irratic periods but so many women on this wonderful thread can :)
I can speak from experience that my dh and I tried for 15 months with no luck and the second round of clomid 100 mg worked for us along with preseed and I drank diet green tea and grapefruit juice from af to ovulation.
If you are in the US and you have a CVS in your town, CVS sells preseed instead of having to order it online.
We also did the Egg meets sperm plan for the timing of when to have "fun" :)

Good Luck sweetie!


----------



## girlmonkey31

wow thanks for all this advice, will try it all including taking the pills at night, i hope its not to bad. I usually get on ok with the period inducing pills so im hoping clomid doesnt mess me up to much!
Once i take my clomid as I have no clue when I ovulate, my doctor hasnt suggested any blood tests or anything so how do I know when im due to ovulate? to put it crudely do I just have to make sure we have sex every other day or something and just wait and see??!


----------



## Annie18

Welcome girlmonkey, i take mine at night to help with side effects, first round of 50mg didn't make me ovulate so hoping this cycle on 100mg will work. good luck xx


----------



## caz & bob

you can buy ovulation test hun and keep testing from day 10 when you ovulate do it for 3 days then miss a day than do it again you can keep having sex every other until you ovulate hun xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Dm - LMAO....that is hilarious! Ok, will try not to sound like your mom next time.....hehehe

girlmonkey - welcome to this page....I took mine at night because I figured I would sleep through any s/e. It does seem to work for women who have a hard time ovulating and has proven successful in getting them pregnant as well! Good news huh? Though it didnt work for me, I did not have ovulation problems, as you can see in my siggy. I think the best thing I can say is track your cycle with OPK's and charting, so you know when to BD and also to confirm that the drug is working! If you see you dont ovulate on 50 mg then you might want to increase to 100 mgs the next month. If you have any questions please dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## lisaf

Girlmonkey - I HIGHLY recommend charting your temperature and using OPKs.... the OPKs will warn you ovulation is coming and the BBT charting will help you confirm it. Then you can also make sure you have a nice healthy luteal phase and not waste your time if you have other issues that Clomid isn't fixing. They should be doing a blood test about 7 days after ovulation to make sure you ovulated (if not, request one!). They may want you to do this on day 21 because they are assuming you ovulate day 14. If you chart your temps and know exactly when you ovulated, you can make sure to get the bloodwork done 7dpo instead of on their by-the-book time table. WE've had several girls who got their bloodwork done at the wrong time then were stressed out by numbers that were lower than they should have been.

DM - SO sorry!!! :( I was really hoping the positive thinking would make it happen (you made me laugh for your comment about the 'high hopes' and college.. I always admire how you keep your sense of humor!)

Annie - lol glad to hear you found the EWCM amongst the watery stuff - I love being right!!! :happydance: I have very watery CM the past few days, but if I poke around a bit, I find the good stuff.

Winston - I also lost a bunch of weight on clomid doing the same bad habits that I've always done. I did read that it can cause weight gain or loss. For ONCE in my life it went the good way!! :D Of course it really only did that for a little bit.. didn't keep losing weight with each cycle. Though maybe after this break when I go back on it, 'll get another weight loss boost... ooooohh :D


----------



## ttcbaby117

wellI wish clomid made me lose weight....I gained 4 lbs....


----------



## lisaf

My update: I threw in the towel and we went ahead and decided to try on this cycle. However, after sex, I did have one bright drop of red blood on the TP.... it was very typical of my pre-ovulation spotting (I know it might also have been from the sex... but here's hoping that maybe near ovulation you are more prone to bleeding after sex???). Out of the 3 times I've spotted before ovulation, 2 of them happened the day of my +OPK and one happened the day before my pos OPK.
So basically I have high hopes that my OPK will be positive after work today... if its negative, I'll be depressed again... but for now I'm hopeful I may still O on my own here!

Though my temp went up again today... stupid thing keeps sawing up and down.. won't just stay down and pop that egg out for me... GRRR.


----------



## Annie18

lisaf said:


> My update: I threw in the towel and we went ahead and decided to try on this cycle. However, after sex, I did have one bright drop of red blood on the TP.... it was very typical of my pre-ovulation spotting (I know it might also have been from the sex... but here's hoping that maybe near ovulation you are more prone to bleeding after sex???). Out of the 3 times I've spotted before ovulation, 2 of them happened the day of my +OPK and one happened the day before my pos OPK.
> So basically I have high hopes that my OPK will be positive after work today... if its negative, I'll be depressed again... but for now I'm hopeful I may still O on my own here!
> 
> Though my temp went up again today... stupid thing keeps sawing up and down.. won't just stay down and pop that egg out for me... GRRR.

good luck honey, lets hope we both pop those eggs out in next few days x


----------



## DragonMummy

Lisa I read that as "I threw up in a towel"......


----------



## lisaf

DragonMummy said:


> Lisa I read that as "I threw up in a towel"......

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Delilahsown

Smile4me said:


> Good Morning ladies
> DM :( BOOOOO for the :witch:
> 
> Britt hun where are you?
> 
> How's everyone else doing... who's next in line to test...
> :dust::dust::dust:

af due on tuesday- i'll test wednesday if she doesn't show...


----------



## Delilahsown

i had to double take lisa- as I also read that as- I threw up in a towel...:haha:


----------



## lisaf

you guys crack me up.. without having even ovulated.. can't be pregnant, so I'm wondering why I would be throwing up in a towel? Perhaps I went on a bender? ;)


----------



## DragonMummy

I did wonder.... thought you were dramatically symptom spotting in manner of someone new to TTC - omg I just threw up in a towel - am I pregnant? :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

and frankly I could DO with going out on a bender right now instead of being stuck in work. i have the arsehole line tonight :(


----------



## lisaf

Help with my OPK please!

I normally get a double dark line at 11am then an equal color test in the evenings. I couldn't test at 11am today and could only do the evening test... This seems to me to be the same as my other evening positives. But of course I'm just so darned hopeful that I'm about to O... grrr.. Need some second opinions!

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests/367798-seem-so-close-help.html#post6073177


----------



## winston83

Morning girls how is everyone this sunny morning x


----------



## MrsChambers

Morning Win how are you? Any sign yet? Have you tested?


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: Good morning! 

Lisa- my first + looked like that- i confirmed it with a digi. The next day, I got a + again- the test like was even darker- confirmed with a digi.


----------



## mrphyemma

Lisa the opk I have just done is just like yours. Near as damn it positive. I'm going to test again later to see if it gets darker. :)


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls i have got my soya isofavone it says take one a day xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lisa I would say that it is v. close to being a positive but not quite yet.

caz - woohoo, did you end up getting it in pill form?


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lisa I would say that it is v. close to being a positive but not quite yet.
> 
> caz - woohoo, did you end up getting it in pill form?

ye hun she said just to take it out of the case and pore it in your month dont no if its right one i got il take a pic and show you it says take one a day xxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0100.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 0









Photo-0101.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## winston83

MrsChambers said:


> Morning Win how are you? Any sign yet? Have you tested?

No sign of the witch yet but not gobs bother testing for a couple of days how are you Hun xx:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

@Caz - you only take one a day if you're taking it as a daily supplement. If you are taking it in place of clomid, you take DOUBLE what your normal Clomid dose would be on your normal clomid days.

For example, I am taking 200mg on days 2-6. x


----------



## caz & bob

i was on 50mg dm so i think i will start them tonight and do it from days 5_7 and take 2 xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck with the soy Caz and DM. I may be joining you soon if the clomid doesn't work xx


----------



## lisaf

Seriously shocked/happy with my ovulation test this morning (tested at 9am because I'm impatient, lol)

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/misc001.jpg


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Just so happy/relieved ... I can't believe its happening .. I was preparing myself to have another anovulatory cycle.


----------



## caz & bob

whoooooop lisa thats a nice one hun xxx


----------



## lisaf

TY

only downside is I'm having lots of cramping... nothign seriously painful, it just feels like AF is on her way... which I have never had this much cramping at ovulation.


----------



## caz & bob

could be a good thing hun xxx


----------



## winston83

Think il be doin the soy with u girls we could be the soy sisters pmsl


----------



## caz & bob

lmao xxx ye would be good xx


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: @ soy sisters!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:haha: xx


----------



## caz & bob

3-7 i have stared mine i hate swallowing tablets so just pored them in my juice haha xxxxx


----------



## Delilahsown

yay for + Lisa!

Hope all you other gals are doing alright today!


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz - yeah I was going to say to put it in some juice as the powder might not taste to nice by itself!

I like the soy sisters....Looks like we might have to rename this forum!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Well the Clomid has let me down so I shall try and make us a soy-bean! :rofl:


----------



## keepsmiling

im interested 2 c if any1 gets a bfp on soy?? is there many sucess stories on here?
xx


----------



## mrphyemma

I too have a positive OPK this evening so hoping the right ovary is about to squeeze a decent egg out directly :) x


----------



## keepsmiling

ur stil on the clomid aint ya emma, seems vry1 is goin onton soy,, if id have nown about this i wud iof tryed that instead of the au nateral approach xxx


----------



## winston83

Congrats on the pos Emma how many cycles of clonus have u got left hun I have two just waiting for af reckon she gna land in the night wen I'm not suspecting it lol


----------



## winston83

Caz where did u get ur soy from xx


----------



## Delilahsown

winston, have you tested yet?


----------



## mrphyemma

This is my third cycle. The FS said 3 cycles and then see him again. I am back to see him on Monday and hopefully he will let me have another 3 cycles. The only thing is he thinks I am on 50mg but I doubled it to 100mg last cycle as they made a mistake at the pharmacy and gave me too many tablets. If he doesn't double me up I may be forced to go back on 50mg :(


----------



## DragonMummy

Emma tell him you didn't ov so your gp doubled your dose. Mine did for me so no reason yours wouldn't. Win I got my soy from amazon. X


----------



## winston83

Delilahsown said:


> winston, have you tested yet?

No am waitin till at least Wednesday just to give the witch a chance lol


----------



## Delilahsown

Winston- I was thinking the same thing....af due on wednesday so if she's a no show, then i'll test...


----------



## sarlar

great news lisa!! fx:)


----------



## caz & bob

winston83 said:


> Caz where did u get ur soy from xx

the health shop hun are try tescos xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all today xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

morning Caz!

Am at work. Am sooo tired as I worked on friday night til 0300 and yesterday I was furiously packing and sorting and clearing and I'm working 0800-1700 today. Knackered-ed!


----------



## caz & bob

aw :hugs: hun that soya gave me a dodgy tummy and made me feel sick unless im coming down with some think xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

really? I've been fine with it. so far!


----------



## caz & bob

i might be comeing down with somethink xxxx


----------



## MrsChambers

Hey ladies hope your all ok. Well I amour this month AF arrived this morning :-( so CD1 for me. What sort of thermometer do I need to get? X


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry she got you hun a digital one hun xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Aww MrsC I'm so sorry AF arrived. :hugs: We haven't been very lucky in the clomid club this month have we?

You will need a digital bbt thermometer MrsC. I got mine from Amazon for about 4 pounds.

Fingers tightly crossed for Winston and Delilah xx


----------



## caz & bob

have you o emma xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

oh MrsC I'm so sorry - that's such a shit. We really have had a bag of crap this month haven't we?

I have a babymad thermometer from ebay - i think lots of people use it. Is white and pink. Was about £3-4 I think x


----------



## winston83

Well it's Sunday afty and af was due yesterday got no sign but woke up this morning with ewcm not sure what that's all about been down to gala got our rach sum new dresses off car boot 50p and they all had their tags on still xx hope all my girls are ok xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you winston hun hope its your month xxxxx


----------



## Annie18

Fingers crossed Winston

MrsC sorry AF got you, fingers crossed for next cycle

Lisa and Emma yeah on the +OPK

My OPK line is still lighter than control line, getting fed up now and worried that not going to O again this month!!

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Caz, I think I am going to ovulate today as there is some definite ovary action and my temp has dropped a bit.

Annie don't give up hope. I'm sure that +opk will appear in the next day or so. Try testing in the evenings too.

Winston, Bargain at the gala, wish I had been there I need some summer dresses for my daughter for her hols. Fingers crossed for a BFP in the next few days xx


----------



## winston83

Am too scared to test lol gna try and wait till Saturday


----------



## caz & bob

mrphyemma said:


> Caz, I think I am going to ovulate today as there is some definite ovary action and my temp has dropped a bit.
> 
> Annie don't give up hope. I'm sure that +opk will appear in the next day or so. Try testing in the evenings too.
> 
> Winston, Bargain at the gala, wish I had been there I need some summer dresses for my daughter for her hols. Fingers crossed for a BFP in the next few days xx

whooop sounds good hun xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Ohhhh Winston You can't make us wait another week :nope: the suspense will kill me :haha:


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm back to the FS tomorrow. I will finally discover if I ovulated on my first clomid cycle (50mg) 2 flaming months ago....bloody jobsworths wouldn't give me the results over the phone. Also I should get results from the internal scan I had done In APRIL :wacko:


----------



## winston83

I can make u wait mwah ah ah ah ha lol hope it goes ok em keep us posted xx


----------



## lisaf

winston! you have to test! Its just cruel otherwise! I'm going to sneak into your house and rig up a pregnancy test in your toilet so you'll pee on it without knowing and we'll get our results, hahaha.

No temp rise for me yet.. I know it usually takes 2 days but I'm still paranoid, lol. 
Had a horribly upset stomach all day yesterday and today. Not a pregnancy sign of course, lol.. just a big pain. Must have ate something bad.


----------



## winston83

Lisaf u r a plum lol


----------



## AshleyLynn

Hey ladies, can I join in here?

I'm currently waiting for AF but will start my first round of Clomid next cycle.


----------



## mrphyemma

:wave: Hi AshleyLynn!! Welcome to the gang. xx


----------



## winston83

Hello and welcome to the mad house lol x


----------



## Liz5178

my doctor just prescribed clomid as well but I'm going to Disney in Sept. so I'm going to hold off on taking it until I get back....I'm a little nervous, I wasn't really expecting him to put me on that - i've only been trying for 8 months which I know isn't terrible long....


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: and welcome to the new gals! there are lots of wonderful gals on here that can offer lots of advice if needed!

Hope you girls are doing well today!


----------



## maratobe

hi girls!! 
i havent posted in here yet but this is my first cycle of clomid....and i was wondering how my chart looks.....with clomid??
thank you!
xxx


----------



## AshleyLynn

Thanks for the welcomes! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hello me lovelies!!! Sorry I've been MIA!! Had a MAD busy weekend. Good thing is that it (kinda) took my mind of the 2ww....so no sweat :winkwink:

That is a seriously sexy opk, Lisa! Definitely some egg action going on down there. So...are you in the 2ww yet?

Good luck at the doctor's today, Em :thumbup:. And :happydance: for ovulating. Praying this is THE cycle for you, babes!

DM and Caz....good luck with the soy!!! I also heard femara is good. Did you also consider it?

Winston....what's the situation today? All the best hun!

Dobchops, TTc, Britt....everyone....hope you're all great!

I'm here just willing this week to come to a quick end!! I really don't know what to make of this 2ww. Sometimes, I think I have symptoms like MAD....and then they go quiet (like now). It's the story of many other 2ww for me :dohh:. Thank God it's almost over!!!!


----------



## Annie18

Hello to the new girls and everyone else.

Good luck Emma at FS.

Lisa hope you O honey.

MY opk still negative, but my temp went up a little bit today. hope i get a +opk later, will be gutted if don't O again this month, come on little eggs lol x


----------



## Dobchops

Good Morning Ladies

Welcome to all the new one. :hugs:


----------



## winston83

Mornin all how are we all today no sign of aunty flo for me yet hope this is goin to stay this way fx xxx


----------



## MrsChambers

Ooooooooooooo Win have you got any symptoms that she is on her way? This is exciting I was going to say like DM had that we have been very short on BFP's on this cycle hopefully you will be the difference?

Have you got any symptoms you may be pregnant?

Just to check the digital thermometer I need am I right in thinking it needs to go to 2 decimal places?

x


----------



## winston83

I've got sore boobies lol but that could be a symptom of either lol yeah I think ur thermom has to go to 2 decimal places xx


----------



## keepsmiling

is any1 close to testing then??
xx


----------



## winston83

keepsmiling said:


> is any1 close to testing then??
> xx

I'm 14dpo and no sign of witch she was due Saturday not gna test till 18dpo though xx


----------



## keepsmiling

my god,, u have good wilpower!! xxx


----------



## winston83

keepsmiling said:


> my god,, u have good wilpower!! xxx

It's killing me lol but wana make sure if I'm testing I wait long enuf dnt wana c a bfn xx


----------



## keepsmiling

r ur periods reg then??? i only ever get to 12dpo so if im preg i think ill no it haha xxx


----------



## samfitz

hi ladies not been on for a while but nothing to report has i am only on cd 10 emma good luck with fs hope they give you anoter 3 months an sorry to those who af caught up with winston fx for you an great will power. xxxx


----------



## winston83

Yeah before clomid they were 35 days but the last 5 cycles on clomid they have been 30 days x


----------



## tink28

keep comin by to check on everyone- hope u are all well?

i have my scan 2moro afternoon, i will be bang on 7 weeks. couldnt wait til weekend am too much of a nervous wreck! very scared will report back afterwards hopefully with a piccie to show x


----------



## winston83

How exciting tink hopefully this will put ur mind at rest and u can sit back and enjoy the rest of the ride hope u get pics xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh for the past 3 months mine have been bang on 35days, they used to be well over 45 days,xxxx


----------



## Simi78

Hi all, I havent been here for a few months...everything got a likkle too much for me...
I have 1 more month to wait until im back on clomid again...i am still trying to lose weight and started the gym again...doing ok i think...
Have we had any BFPs?? Sorry there was so much to ready to catch up...so i thought id just post a note instead 
Lisa?? 
xx


----------



## winston83

Hi simi are you going up to 150mg wen u restart x


----------



## Simi78

Hi Winston I was on 100mg and so i hope my FS will start me on a higher dose...but he did mention a few months ago that he might recommend the injections...so i guess we will just wait and see...
Hoo long have you been TCC for hun? xx


----------



## winston83

I have been trying for a 4th child since 2005 x I have got 2more cycles of clomid left I am on 150mg for the last 2 cycles x


----------



## keepsmiling

im relly hoping i get clomid this month,,, got to lose 6 more lb this week, but im hoping if i can lose 3 he will gove it me anyway!! fxd xx


----------



## winston83

Fxd huni u shud be able to I really hope he gives it to u xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all today good i hope xxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

afternoon all. getting ov twinges today on day 3 of soy.... think that has to be a good sign!


----------



## caz & bob

day 2 for me hun what days do you take it on xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi ladies, Welcome to all the newbies and welcome back Simi xx

Winston...Looking good thumbup:

Isi...I am hoping with all my being that you also get your BFP this week :hugs:

I had my FS appointment this morning. Feeling a bit down in the dumps to be honest. The scan I had done a few months ago confirms what the HSG found and that is that I have an unusual shaped uterus. The FS said it could be one of two things. 1) I have an unusual shaped uterus and it has always been that way which is not a problem as it has proven on 3 occassions that it can house a baby to full term OR 2) I have a large fibroid that is making my uterus the unusual shape. He would like me to have an MRI scan now to investigate :dohh:

Secondly, I didn't ovulate on the 50mg. He has doubled the dose for my final 3 months but only after I asked him to. He was quite happy to keep me on 50mg :saywhat: and launched into the old "You are 37 now and it is harder and takes longer to conceive, it is not uncommon to have annovulatory cycles at your age and even the clomid can struggle to make you ovulate sometimes" I have had progesterone levels tested on 5 consecutive cycles, SURELY through laws of average I would have ovulated at least ONCE if everything was okay? He just wants to blame my infertility solely on my age and I know it is not just that. Anyway he again stressed that once the clomid is up there is nothing else he can do.

Girls I am desperate. I have 3 months of 100mg prescribed by the FS and 2 months of 100mg in my cupboard. Basically come the New Year I am doomed :cry:

Sorry for the rant :blush:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, Em! Don't listen to that negative talk! Good thing is that he prescribed the 100mg, no? It's now time to show him that, 37 or not, you are still good and able to make a beautiful baby :hugs:. This is only your 3rd cycle.....so it's way too early to give up now. Rooting for you babes!!!

And thanks sweetie!! I also really pray this is it! But experience has made me learn to manage my expectations. I just pray for peace, whatever the outcome this week.


----------



## DragonMummy

2-6 Caz. x


----------



## DragonMummy

@Em - same boat hun but I'm not worried. Once it runs out we'll just go private. I'll just have to wait a bit longer for a bigger car. x


----------



## caz & bob

aw em hope you get your bfp soon and your not to old at all xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

Emma - as long as your FSH levels are ok, then there should be no issue with your age and the clomid! Grr!! Doctors make me so mad sometimes. 
I mean, sure, in some cases, age can make it a little harder to get pregnant.. .like your CM quality goes down with age so it may take a few extra cycles to get the 'right' conditions etc. But if you're not ovulating on Clomid, its not just an 'age' thing!! SOOO frustrated for you!
I know what its like to be facing the end of your options. Mine is a financial constraint though, not sure if thats more or less frustrating. There are things they CAN do for me, I just can't afford them. For now I'm focusing on the present though and trying not to build myself up to the doom and gloom of the end of the road. Hang in there Em!


Me - I am so disappointed in my temp this morning. No rise at all. :nope: My CM is no longer fertile, won't know what my OPK is like today until after work. Not sure whats going on at all with me :shrug:
Also been fighting some kind of food poisoning, which you think would have made me run some kind of fever. No way it could be pregnancy related so get your minds off that track ladies, lol.

Afraid this just means my cycle is anovulatory :cry: And I get the joy of waiting another week or 2 to see if it is anovulatory... and if its not, then a few more weeks while the provera kicks in.
Where is the 'hide under the blanket for a week' smiley?


----------



## we can't wait

hey ladies. i've posted here before, just not regularly. i just have a question; i am on round two of clomid at 100mg. my ob/gyn told me that i was only going to be able to try for three rounds. On wednesday i find out if this round was successful or bfn again. My question is, if this third round doesnt work, have you ladies tried anything beyond clomid yet? I dont even know what my next step would be.


----------



## DragonMummy

how come you can only try three rounds WCW? I'm pretty sure there's some on here that have taken clomid for over a year x


----------



## Britt11

Hello girls, just wanted to drop by and say hello
sorry I havent posted in a bit, just been super busy which is great, taking my mind off of TTC.
havent been able to read through most of the posts but a couple:

DM- sorry last cycle didnt work for you, i was feeling very positive about it as well....hopefully this one
Em- i hear your frustration, the proper answer would be for your doc to find out WHY your not ovulating and not be lazy and blame it on age. 37 is not old!! our friends who we visited last weekend at the lake are 6.5 months pregs and she is 40!!!! she got pregnant first cycle trying too :dohh: so definitely more than meets the eye
Isi- how are you doing? are you still looking into IUI?
TTC- did you get the surgery yet??!!

well as for me- on 50mg of Clomid this cycle and IUI on Friday probably, this is the last Clomid and IUI for us- we will be au naturale until we get IVF treatment
:hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Britt, I have everything crossed that your last attempt at IUI is a winner :hugs:

wcw, I'm pretty sure 6 months is the standard clomid treatment, not sure what would be next for you maybe IUI or ivf?

Lisa, It is money (or lack of) that is holding us back too. I simply can't afford ivf, it wouldn't be fair on the children I already have to take money away from them to try and create them a brother or sister with no guarantees of success :cry:
Just a thought and smack my hand here if I am out of line but have you tested with a hpt? Maybe would explain the lines on the opk? :shrug:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Britt. Waiting to see how this cycle plays out.....or else we consider IUI in another month or two. Good luck with your last IUI hun. I hope you don't have to go do IVF after all :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

mrphyemma said:


> Lisa, It is money (or lack of) that is holding us back too. I simply can't afford ivf, it wouldn't be fair on the children I already have to take money away from them to try and create them a brother or sister with no guarantees of success :cry:
> Just a thought and smack my hand here if I am out of line but have you tested with a hpt? Maybe would explain the lines on the opk? :shrug:

I understand thats a tough decision with the money and your other kids. Do you ovulate at all on your own? You can try something like soy or vitex after your options run out to see if it improves things.


I understand the thought that I might be pregnant. Except for the fact that DH and I didn't have sex at ALL since my last ovulation and I definitely had a full period since then and didn't have sex again until 4 days ago. I had negative OPKs in the days leading up to these positives. Also have temps way too low to be pregnancy related.
It would be pretty funny if I was one of those 1 in a million shots where the period is normal, temps are low etc etc.... I just don't see how its even remotely possible though. If I had any ICs I'd take one just to make sure, but I don't want to use an FRER.
Ok darned you.. now you're making me wonder, lol. I won't do it unless my OPKs keep coming back positive.... but that may happen anyway if I'm having an anovulatory cycle.


----------



## mrphyemma

Awww I'm sorry for tempting you to test Lisa, just getting a bit excited and carried away for you. BUT....slim chance doesn't mean NO chance ;)

It seems I don't ovulate on my own any more Lisa. I have had five 7dpo progesterone tests done over the past 5 months and all have come back in the 20's (30 being the minimum for O here in the UK) I'm wondering if losing a lot of weight would help? My BMI is 32 and I was always smaller when I got pregnant in the past.


----------



## lisaf

Emma - losing weight can help make your ovulation better/stronger... or so they tell me.. I haven't lost much weight so I can't say if its made a difference to my numbers. Just because 30 is the minimum they like to see, doesn't mean its the minimum required for ovulation.... boy do I know THAT well! Maybe they'd try you on Femara? 
They do tell me that losing weight can only help. If you're going the natural route and have nothing else to try, losing weight is worth a shot.

I know there are always those weird stories... I just don't see how I'd be so lucky... and to have no symptoms at all? You could put my boobs in a vice right now and they wouldn't hurt... lol.


----------



## mrphyemma

:rofl: Lisa!! Saying that though my boobs are always painful in the 2ww and I never am pregnant so maybe no boob pain is a good thing? :haha:


----------



## keepsmiling

mine always hurt in the 2ww too xx


----------



## lisaf

Hmm, well my boobs do get a little bit sensitive in the 2ww.. due to the progesterone... so with my progesterone problem its possible I would not have the boob pain... but with low progesterone you shed your lining (which I did, bang on time for AF) and its pretty hard to sustain a pregnancy.
I don't have to pee often
I am not nauseous any more than usual
I am the opposite of constipated, (TMI, sorry.. just been kind of sick in that area for a few days now)
I do not have a metallic taste in my mouth
I had a very heavy/normal flow on my last period and hadn't had any sex since then.

This would be like winning the lottery... there's just no way though, lol.
It would be like winning the lottery without even buying a ticket.

Though of course now I'm wondering if I DID have a chemical pregnancy last cycle but that everything didn't clear out.... couldn't that totally mess up this cycle?


----------



## lisaf

neg OPK this evening.. gave it one more good ol' BD try tonight... if my temp is not up tomorrow morning I will probably cry, lol
So em- I think its safe to say I'm not pregnant ;) hehe


----------



## mrphyemma

Ahh well Lisa, here's hoping you did just ovulate then and you will get your BFP in two weeks time :) xx


----------



## winston83

Mornin girls em Hun sorry ur fs is such an arse makes u wonder where they get them from xx


----------



## MrsChambers

Morning Everyone!!!

Win you still hanging in there? What cycle of Clomid is this for you? x


----------



## mrphyemma

Win I am getting excited for you now......:test:


----------



## Annie18

Morning everyone, hope you all well.

emma sorry your FS was an arse, hope you ok.

Lisa, hope you ok too honey and that you have O.

DM O twinges on day three may het myself some of that soya lol!

Any BFP tests yet??

Am ok still got fertile CM and my temp dipped today not done opk yet. Is it good for temp to dip before O, don't really understand how to read chart yet. 

Hope you all well xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Annie your temp will normally dip a bit on ovulation day itself. Any twinges going on? x


----------



## MrsChambers

OK ladies apparantly my thermometer (ordered from Amazon as recommended by the lovely DM) has arrived this morning - so today is CD3. Will I be able to pick the temping up from tomorrow morning? I have NO idea what I am doing with it and quite scared xx


----------



## Annie18

mrphyemma said:


> Annie your temp will normally dip a bit on ovulation day itself. Any twinges going on? x

I am really bloated and got stomache ache, but not had a +opk yet, so not sure what going on. My temp today is the lowest i have had this cycle.


----------



## Annie18

MrsChambers said:


> OK ladies apparantly my thermometer (ordered from Amazon as recommended by the lovely DM) has arrived this morning - so today is CD3. Will I be able to pick the temping up from tomorrow morning? I have NO idea what I am doing with it and quite scared xx

Don't be scared think we have some chart experts on this thread, i am not one of them but the lesson on fertility friend are good. I think it would be ok to start doing temps now as what i think looking for is temp shift after O. x


----------



## mrphyemma

MrsC Have you opened an account on Fertility Friend? That is the first step and then you can keep a record of your temps every day on there. Put the thermometer at the side of your bed and you will soon remember to take your temp as soon as your alarm goes off every morning. Try and take it at the same time every day for accuracy. On a weekend I set my alarm for 7am, take my temp and go back to sleep. Starting on Cd4 is absolutely fine, it will still give plenty of time to see a temperature shift after ovulation.

Annie are you doing just the one opk a day? If so you may have missed your surge OR todays temp may just be a rogue dodgy one ;)


----------



## winston83

MrsChambers said:


> Morning Everyone!!!
> 
> Win you still hanging in there? What cycle of Clomid is this for you? x

This is cycle 5 of clomid for me xx


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: Good morning gals! 
well, my temp took a dip this morning- af due tomorrow, so i decided not to test til after IF she doesn't show up..


----------



## Annie18

mrphyemma said:


> MrsC Have you opened an account on Fertility Friend? That is the first step and then you can keep a record of your temps every day on there. Put the thermometer at the side of your bed and you will soon remember to take your temp as soon as your alarm goes off every morning. Try and take it at the same time every day for accuracy. On a weekend I set my alarm for 7am, take my temp and go back to sleep. Starting on Cd4 is absolutely fine, it will still give plenty of time to see a temperature shift after ovulation.
> 
> Annie are you doing just the one opk a day? If so you may have missed your surge OR todays temp may just be a rogue dodgy one ;)

Emma have been doing OPK twice or three times a day both ic's and digi one, who knows what's going on down there x


----------



## winston83

Have decided to test in the morning if still no af x


----------



## Annie18

woo hoo fingers crossed win xx


----------



## winston83

How do I get a picture on here I tested want some extra eyes x


----------



## Annie18

am not sure winston, is there an upload feature when posting from advanced? just looked and think you can scroll down and attach file


----------



## winston83

I can't attach it from my I phone and my laptop is nacked so can't transfer it grrrrr


----------



## MrsChambers

Win your as excited as we are really. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr that we can't see the test though. 

Thanks Em yeah I have registered just not gone through all the lessons in charting so hoping I can get to the bottom of what I need to do. So oh who knows!!! x


----------



## winston83

My fs just rang me they gave me the wrong 21day results my results were actually 136


----------



## Smile4me

Winston that's awesome 136? 
So you tested today did you get a faint line? What cd are you on?


----------



## winston83

I'm 15dpo I did a test this afternoon and got a faint line so am gona test in the mornin with fmu cox today's was really dilute so am hopin but my fs has booked me in for blood test Monday if af doesn't show x


----------



## Annie18

so excited for you winston that's great news about day 21 bloods, really hoping for a BFP for you

Just done opk negative again, not sure what going on as have had ewcm for last few days and temp dipped today, got awful stomache ache and bloated, i wish i understood my body better!


----------



## lisaf

win - did I read that right? Did you say you got a faint line!!!!!?!?!?! OMG.. so excited for you!!!


My temp did not shoot up this morning. In fact the first temp I took was 97.16... actually down from yesterday's... I think my mouth was open though (I sleep really heavy so I'm not sure at all, but my mouth felt a little 'cold'). So I retook my temp right away and got 97.39 which is what I recorded (I know, I know... technically 'cheating'). Its still not even close to above my usual coverline.
So I'm not sure if I O'd and am having low progesterone issues or what.
I'm not sure if my sickness could somehow be lowering my BBT.. I would have expected the opposite but who knows. I guess if I get my period or a BFP I'll find out, right?
I'm almost afraid the sickness is a sign that something is wrong... like I'm cramping a ton because of a cyst or something like that and its causing my issue. I normally do not get this kind of sickness for more than 2 days, tops and its been 4 days now.


----------



## lisaf

Oh, and starting to take your temp on CD3 is just FINE! :) Temps while on your period can be erratic and aren't really what you are looking for. Women who temp vaginally skip their flow days and its just fine!
I agree on signing up with FF. I tried to stick with the calendar at first because the chart is pretty daunting, but the chart is really what you want to be looking at.


----------



## MrsChambers

Lisa I am so going to need your help over this cycle at least with it! xxx


----------



## we can't wait

DragonMummy said:


> how come you can only try three rounds WCW? I'm pretty sure there's some on here that have taken clomid for over a year x




mrphyemma said:


> wcw, I'm pretty sure 6 months is the standard clomid treatment, not sure what would be next for you maybe IUI or ivf?

Thank you to all who responded to my question.
DragonMummy, I'm not sure why they have told me to only do three rounds. She had said that when you get into the higher dosages you can't take it for as long, because it could cause cysts? i'm not sure :( 

Mrphyemma, (or anyone else) What exactly is an IUI? I could certainly google this... I suppose I just enjoy bugging you ladies because you all have personal experiences, not just medical "by the book" facts. :)

I hope you ladies are all having a fantastic dayyy !


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xxxx


----------



## lisaf

IUI is when they 'wash' the sperm and inject them directly into your uterus. The 'wash' can actually filter out some of the bad sperm and it can help if the semen or your own CM are hostile in some way.
It can also help in cases where your cervix is not positioned ideally for the sperm to get in.

They don't have to diagnose a particular concern to try it. They just try it to see if it will possibly fix/bypass whatever is not working right.


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - 

Just came to say hi before my surgery....I will be gone for a few days I think. I go in tomorrow morning and hopefully it will all be done and everything well by the afternoon. I am sooooo nervous. I hope you all have a good week and I will stop by and give an update when I can.


----------



## lisaf

We'll be thinking of you TTC! Take care and let us know when you're feeling better!


----------



## winston83

Good luck with your surgery ttc come back soon xx


----------



## winston83

I wish u cud c my picture of my test bloody crappy laptop grrr


----------



## lisaf

win - can you upload the picture to photobucket from your iphone?


----------



## mrphyemma

TTC....All the best my lovely for your operation. Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Annie18

TTC good luck with surgery hope all goes well.

Win you have got to find a way to get picture on am excited for you


----------



## mrphyemma

Win....Fabulous figures for CD21 and WOOHOO for the faint line. I can feel a BFP coming on :) xx


----------



## Annie18

Just another opk my lines are now getting lighter, wonder if i missed LH surge on opk (wishful thinking) will soon see i suppose if temps go up. hope you all ok x


----------



## winston83

have a squiz whats ur opinions xx its not quite as clear as on my phone xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0009.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 35


----------



## baby_dixon

AF came today :(

I noticed that...I o'd on cd 18 and AF came on cd 27...so thats 9 days...
is that right? thats not right...right? thats too little of time, isn't it?

uh oh...


----------



## caz & bob

ttc good luck hun hope you have a quick recovery xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw baby sorry the witch got you hun fx for next cycle xxxx


----------



## sarlar

looks like a bfp to me winston!! congrats:)


----------



## caz & bob

winston i see a line hun whoooooooooop xxxxxx


----------



## Annie18

winston83 said:


> have a squiz whats ur opinions xx its not quite as clear as on my phone xx

i enlarged it and i think i can see a faint line yeah, fingers crossed hope your one tomorrow morning is darker x


----------



## Delilahsown

ttcbaby117 said:


> hi ladies -
> 
> Just came to say hi before my surgery....I will be gone for a few days I think. I go in tomorrow morning and hopefully it will all be done and everything well by the afternoon. I am sooooo nervous. I hope you all have a good week and I will stop by and give an update when I can.

We'll be thinking of you TTC- speedy recovery so you can get on with the baby-making :thumbup:


----------



## Delilahsown

winston....i think you've got a positive there sweets!:thumbup:


----------



## we can't wait

Thanks. I dont know if an IUI would be useful, because my 21 day blood tests (progesterone test) have indicated that I am probably not ovulating. So the IUI's wouldnt be too helpful, i dont think? Thank you so much for informing me what it was though! Good luck with these cycles ladies! I am definitely going to ask my doctor about doing more than three rounds of clomid. Tomorrow morning is my doctor appointment to see if i ovulated (and fell pregnant?!) :) !


----------



## lisaf

we can't wait - good luck at your appointment! Keep in mind that levels that are a little bit below the normal amount may still mean ovulation. I'm becoming a bit of a progesterone level expert here, lol.. so feel free to ask me!

winston - I totally saw the line when I enlarged it. Thanks for testing and not making us wait, lol!!!! I want to see stronger lines in the next few days!

babydixon - that sounds like a slightly short LP (luteal phase). Is there any chance you are wrong about the ovulation date? Clomid is actually supposed to increase the LP or help it reach a nice normal 14 days so you might actually need a higher dose of clomid or progesterone suppositories in the 2ww. Oh and I assume AF is here in full flow right? Not just light spotting?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wow, that is friggin awesome Winston!!! I can't wait for you to "officially" announce that :bfp:

Good luck TTC!!!

Em....how's the 2ww coming along?

Hope everyone is great....DM, Lisa, Caz, Britt, Dobs....everyone! I'm just waiting for AF to show. Can't really decipher these "feelings" of mine....but I do feel some pressure in my uterus...indicating she might be making ready to make her grand entrance......but never mind if she does....we'll just keep moving right along!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## winston83

Haven't tested today am going to wait a couple of days and hopefully I will have a nice dark line by then thanks for giving it a look everyone at least I didn't imagine it lol thaught I just had line eye xx


----------



## MrsChambers

Will be looking forward to it Winston.

I could cry this morning after reading a post I commented on yesterday I feel really hurt! Probably the emotions reacting overtime but still! x


----------



## winston83

Aw mrs c what's up xx who upset u xx


----------



## tink28

hi everyone
just dropping by to see how everyone is

TTC best of luck for your surgery will be thinking of u

win i really hope thats a bfp for u i see a line!

i had my scan yesterday and just wanted to let u know all is ok, there was a strong regular heartbeat and the little bean is spot on for dates.

im waiting to see the bfps i know u will all be getting soon! xxx


----------



## Dobchops

Hello everyone

Ooh Win, can't wait to see. Fx'd for you:hugs:

How's the two week going Isi and Em?

Caz and DM how's it going with the soy pills? 

Took my last clomid for this month, so far no side effects other than a little bit of pressure in my head today. Nothing like last month's headaches that was there from Cd 5 to 12. Touch wood. LOL.

TTC good luck with your op. I'll keep you in my prayers and hope for a speedy recovery. 

:hugs::hugs: to all the ladies here.


----------



## Dobchops

Aah Tink that must have been amazing to hear the little heartbeat. Soo happy for you. I want to see the scan pics.

MrsC we're here for you. :hugs:


----------



## samfitz

good morning ladies hope everyone is ok an winston i see the line woop woop bring on the bfp. mrs chambers sorry to hear your feeling down thats clomid for ya an ttc hope all goes well an a speedy recovery sorry if ihave missed anyone out havent had time to read back but well wishes to you all. afm think i am gearing up to o really sore tummy an cramps big temp drop an lots of ewcm but having said that after today im not temping or doing anything i also decided yesterday to go away so i booked it an i fly to turkey tomorrow so i wont be on here for a week scared of the flight but looking forward to the break just me an dh xxxxx


----------



## winston83

Enjoy ur hol Sam x


----------



## mrphyemma

Oooh Sam must be something in the air. I booked a holiday yesterday too. Just a cheapy to Tenerife for 10 nights from 10th August but I am looking forward to it sooooo much. I need a break. Sun, sea, sand and sangria is just what the doctor ordered.
Enjoy your hols Sam, hopefully you will be smuggling a sticky bean through customs :)

Win, I cannot believe you are making us wait until tomorrow for phase 2 of hpt testing :( No Fair!!! x

Dobchops I'm fine thanks, FF hasn't given me crosshairs yet as my temps are messing around as per usual but I am pretty sure I am 3dpo today so still a way to go.

Isi, Hope the pressure you are feeling is a sticky bean settling in and not a visit from the old hag x

MrsC who has hurt you my love? Hope you are okay? x


----------



## winston83

Mrs c I just read the post u r on about dnt take it to heart I think she has taken what u wrote out of context u weren't judging her at all she has just misunderstood what u were trying to say xxx


----------



## winston83

Em I mite even wait till Saturday lol got blood test Monday so guess I will no 1way or another I keep expecting to go to the loo and find that the witch has been lol x


----------



## winston83

Tink I'm sooo pleased ur scan went well hope u r now feeling more relaxed about everything xx


----------



## samfitz

hope you enjoy your hols too emma lets just hope it does the trick for us both. i forgot to mention all my information an paper work came through today from the fertility clinic hasi have been reffered there now has this is my last clomid month there is so much to fill in an the price list is so hard to understand i think you have to pay to breath in there clinic my god . emma im not sure but did you mention a while ago that you go to doncaster hospital if so just wondered if you do get reffered to fertility clinic will it be sheffield care clinic like me x


----------



## mrphyemma

Sam, Like yourself I don't qualify for IVF on the NHS as I already have children so would have to go private. We have discussed it and don't think it is an option for us unless something wonderful happens like a lottery win ;) I have 5 more cycles on clomid and then sadly that is the end of the road for us :(
Here's hoping you won't need the private clinic Sam x


----------



## mrphyemma

Tink I forgot to comment on your scan news! So glad all was well with the little bean. Relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy x


----------



## MrsChambers

Thanks winston, I had typed a response but decided against it. It could be the difference between 8 and 28 months trying. But am ok now thanks girls. xxx


----------



## MrsChambers

Oh I forgot to say thats fabuklous news Tink am so glad all is well for you xxxx


----------



## samfitz

have you thought of iui emma x


----------



## mrphyemma

I read it too MrsC. In my opinion she overreacted and jumped down your throat, take no notice :hugs:
I have booked a holiday for next month and if by the grace of God I am pregnant when I go I will gladly forgo the sangrias and waterchutes!


----------



## mrphyemma

I haven't seriously considered IUI but it could be an option with it being less expensive than IVF but to be honest I'm put off by the lack of success some of the ladies on here have had with it.
Will you try IUI first?


----------



## MrsChambers

Exaclty my opinion Em xxx


----------



## samfitz

i had thought about it but like you say the success rate isnt that good xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:girls how are you all xxx


----------



## Annie18

Mrs C sorry you were upset but glad you feel better.

Sam and Emma hope you have fun on your hols, think i need to book one.

Win are you really going to make us wait until you test!

Tink glad the scan went well that's great.

Isi keeping fingers crossed for BFP for you hun.
Hope everyone else is ok.

My temp has gone up today, am i right in thinking that if my temp goes up again tom and then day after that may mean i have O?? New to charting link to chart below if anyone understands them better than me. x


----------



## winston83

Annie I am waiting as long as I can stand it lol I just want a definite answer getting a Hcg 
Blood test done on Monday so should have a final answer by Wednesday my fs wants me to get a scan if the blood test is pos make sure everything is cookin in the right place just wish it weren't draggin on lol x


----------



## winston83

Hey caz how's u today xx


----------



## samfitz

annie im no chart expert but if temp stays up i would say today is o fx hun xx


----------



## Annie18

Thanks sam i hope so too, just hoping somehow missed lh surge on opk x


----------



## Annie18

winston83 said:


> Annie I am waiting as long as I can stand it lol I just want a definite answer getting a Hcg
> Blood test done on Monday so should have a final answer by Wednesday my fs wants me to get a scan if the blood test is pos make sure everything is cookin in the right place just wish it weren't draggin on lol x

keeping fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## winston83

Where is dragon it feels like one of the family is missing lol


----------



## caz & bob

winston83 said:


> Hey caz how's u today xx

ok hun you i have just stopped the soya isoflavone because it interfering with my gallstones and im in a bit of pains so im not taken the last one tonight xxx


----------



## winston83

That's a bit of a bummer caz sorry xx


----------



## MrsChambers

I was thinking the same thing Win she hasn't been around for a few days.

I was also wondering if someone can tell me how to get my FF chart in my signature when I have just tried I managed to get my ticker for CD on there and then i managed to get a link to the homepage but you need to sign in so not sure how I am going to do it????


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks ladies.....but truth is I'm really not sure. She's just teasing me now, really. Feel almost like she's already here....but yet nothing. I wish this would just end already!!

Em....nice one about the holiday!!! Sounds mega exciting! Hmm...sun, sea, sand, :sex:, :baby:....sounds super hun :winkwink:. 

Dobs....thank God the side effects were'nt bad and good luck this cycle babes!

Annie....I'm a total charting novice, so hoping the temp rise means you've o'd. Are you using opks as well.

Still cramping like crazy.....so who knows when she'll land!


----------



## keepsmiling

when r u lovely ladies testing then?
xx


----------



## lisaf

Annie - if you want to know what your chart is going to do, go ahead and put in pretend temperatures for the next day or two... FF know you're doing it ahead of schedule, lol.
I did that this morning and if my temp is even .01 F higher tomorrow, then it means I did manage to O this cycle.
Don't forget to remove the fake temp you put in though!! :)


----------



## keepsmiling

if i get ewcm, how soon after can i expect a pos opk,,, iv never ener got it b4 so i dunno?
xxx


----------



## Annie18

lisaf said:


> Annie - if you want to know what your chart is going to do, go ahead and put in pretend temperatures for the next day or two... FF know you're doing it ahead of schedule, lol.
> I did that this morning and if my temp is even .01 F higher tomorrow, then it means I did manage to O this cycle.
> Don't forget to remove the fake temp you put in though!! :)

oohh sneaky lisa i like it, will try that. Hope you O too honey x


----------



## lisaf

keepsmiling - its different for every person, and sometimes different on each cycle for the same woman. Check out my charts, you'll see how its been different for me each time. First clomid cycle was 4 days of EWCM total and ovulated on the 3rd day of it. Another time it was 6 days of fertile CM before the pos OPK then another day or so for ovulation.


----------



## we can't wait

lisaf said:


> we can't wait - good luck at your appointment! Keep in mind that levels that are a little bit below the normal amount may still mean ovulation. I'm becoming a bit of a progesterone level expert here, lol.. so feel free to ask me!

Thanks! Just to update you: The appointment went well today. On 50mg of clomid my progesterone was 1.2 ... so not ovulating. So this cycle, on 100mg of clomid, my progesterone was 6.5 :) My OB said anything above 3 would indicate that you are most likely ovulating. My pregnancy test was :bfn: but the :witch: isn't due until friday. maybe it will stay away? anyways, i did get confirmation-- this is my last round of clomid. they will only let me do it for 3 cycles. doctor is upping my dosage to 150mg, because she would like to see the progesterone level at 10. After that, it's off to a reproductive endo. :/ I'm taking triumph for my little accomplishments... at least OV occured. 

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## we can't wait

MrsChambers said:


> I could cry this morning after reading a post I commented on yesterday I feel really hurt! Probably the emotions reacting overtime but still! x




tink28 said:


> i had my scan yesterday and just wanted to let u know all is ok, there was a strong regular heartbeat and the little bean is spot on for dates.

MrsChambers-- I think I was posting on that same thread? If that is the one you are referring to, I wouldn't worry about it. I didn't think that anything you said was rude or out of line. I think that she just misinterpreted what you had said. We're a pretty emotional lot here at BnB! :hugs: 

Tink-- That's fantastic! I hope you have a happy & healthy pregnancy. That is truly wonderful news :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

we can't wait - Glad to hear you did manage to O this time! I know exactly how you feel with that progesterone! My doctors didn't want to draw any conclusions about it from just 1 test... I have lots of information about why but the basics are that your progesterone level surges throughout the day so its possible its mostly above 10 but they drew blood at a low point.... and also that if it wasn't done exactly 7dpo, there is some fluctuation.

Having said that, with my spotting and low BBT temps each cycle I knew mine was an ongoing concern and with 3 cycles of numbers below 10 its obvious in my case.

I guess I'm saying that 1 test result does not mean you definitely have a problem. Glad they upped the dose though, that should help! (my GYN refused to up the dose since I was ovulating.. grrr).
When you go to an RE they may give you Clomid for a few more rounds, so don't worry that your chances are over or anything. I did 4 rounds at 50 with my GP and my FS will let me do 6 rounds at 100mg as long as my progesterone is actually improving and the last 3 are with IUI.


----------



## lisaf

sam - I wanted to add that you might want to call around to different private clinics and find out what their prices are. Here in the US the price varies a LOT! My friend almost went to a clinic that was going to cost her $1500 per cycle for Clomid. Mine is only $270. Some of the fees her clinic was adding on was something like $200 for 'cycle monitoring' ... which is basically a nurse keeping track of what cycle day you are on!

Also my FS offers package deals on some procedures. IUI is a flat $800-1000 including procedure and monitoring (might include medication, not sure though!)


----------



## we can't wait

lisaf said:


> we can't wait - Glad to hear you did manage to O this time! I know exactly how you feel with that progesterone! My doctors didn't want to draw any conclusions about it from just 1 test... I have lots of information about why but the basics are that your progesterone level surges throughout the day so its possible its mostly above 10 but they drew blood at a low point.... and also that if it wasn't done exactly 7dpo, there is some fluctuation.
> 
> Having said that, with my spotting and low BBT temps each cycle I knew mine was an ongoing concern and with 3 cycles of numbers below 10 its obvious in my case.
> 
> I guess I'm saying that 1 test result does not mean you definitely have a problem. Glad they upped the dose though, that should help! (my GYN refused to up the dose since I was ovulating.. grrr).
> When you go to an RE they may give you Clomid for a few more rounds, so don't worry that your chances are over or anything. I did 4 rounds at 50 with my GP and my FS will let me do 6 rounds at 100mg as long as my progesterone is actually improving and the last 3 are with IUI.

Thank you! You are so helpful :hugs: I sure hope my insurance will cover the FS! At any rate, I hope you find your :bfp: soon!! I have a good doctor, so I was pleased that she decided to up my dosage. I hope everything works out with your case though  Are they going to try anything other than the clomid/IUI to try to help your progesterone levels out?


----------



## lisaf

Not doing IUI yet... just that I'll get more tries on clomid if I also do IUI.
The FS wants me to use progesterone suppositories, but only after we see what my levels were without them.
If the clomid higher dose doesn't get my levels up any higher than he'll want me to try a different kind of ovulation-stimulating drug. Which gets very pricey as he won't do Femara - he has no experience using it. So that only leaves injectibles which are $300-1000 per cycle.

My insurance won't pay a dime for testing or treatment for fertility. Different states have different laws on that though.. and I used to have a plan that covered 50% for fertility stuff.


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls xxxxx


----------



## samfitz

good morning caz xxx


----------



## MrsChambers

Morning ladies x


----------



## samfitz

lisaf said:


> sam - I wanted to add that you might want to call around to different private clinics and find out what their prices are. Here in the US the price varies a LOT! My friend almost went to a clinic that was going to cost her $1500 per cycle for Clomid. Mine is only $270. Some of the fees her clinic was adding on was something like $200 for 'cycle monitoring' ... which is basically a nurse keeping track of what cycle day you are on!
> 
> Also my FS offers package deals on some procedures. IUI is a flat $800-1000 including procedure and monitoring (might include medication, not sure though!)

thanks lisa but i dont think there is much of a price difference here hun i have done a bit of research an the clinic i have been reffered too has got the highest success rate here in the uk so im hoping that makes all the difference i guess sometimes you have to look at other aspects of it although cheaper would be great xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

having a nice relaxing day today not going the gym the weather i horrible here how are you lot xx


----------



## Annie18

Morning ladies, feeling pretty fed up today, my temp dropped so def looks like not O, just had day 21 bloods, which felt like waste of time as my temps are showing not O, not sure what FS will do now if 100mg not working. Sorry to moan just feeling sorry for myself, hope you are all ok xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Annie look at my chart, my temp dropped yesterday but has gone back up today and I have finally got crosshairs. Don't let it get you down. The CD21 bloods were probably a waste of time though as they weren't done on 7dpo so will most probably be misleading figures. Can you not request to have another done at 7dpo to compare?


----------



## samfitz

think im still gearing up for o if i havent already in so much pain an it doesnt help that im nervous has hell i HATE flying i had temp drop yesterday an gone up today xx


----------



## caz & bob

you goin away sam xx


----------



## Annie18

mrphyemma said:


> Annie look at my chart, my temp dropped yesterday but has gone back up today and I have finally got crosshairs. Don't let it get you down. The CD21 bloods were probably a waste of time though as they weren't done on 7dpo so will most probably be misleading figures. Can you not request to have another done at 7dpo to compare?

Thanks emma i did what lisa suggested and put in a temp for tomorrow that was higher ( to see if could have possibly O) and it didn't give me crosshairs so kind of assumed meant that hadn't, that along with -opk's, Can request more bloods to check though sure GP may do it. Just looked at your chart glad you O hun xx


----------



## sarlar

emma- i actually called my doc and explained that i wasnt ovulating exactly on cd14 so he just told me to come get my labs drawn 7 dpo- and skip cd21 cause the 21 dayers are pretty much useless otherwise!! moreso a guideline....


----------



## samfitz

caz & bob said:


> you goin away sam xx

yes hun booked it 2 days ago off to turkey this afternoon xx


----------



## Quaver

Hi! I'm on my first round of Clomid 50mg CD2-6. Yesterday CD11, I had an ultrasound, and the doctor said the follicles are growing fine, and I should ovulate Saturday CD14.

How accurate are doctors?
I've been doing opks and CBFM, and nothing is happening at CD12:nope:

I have PCOS with irregular periods and late ov CD30-40.
This cycle was induced with noreisterone.


----------



## caz & bob

whoooo enjoy your self hunnie xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

quaver good luck hun hope you get your bfp like most people do on there 1st cycle xxx


----------



## Quaver

caz & bob said:


> quaver good luck hun hope you get your bfp like most people do on there 1st cycle xxx

Thanks, but slightly unlikely as there is male factor problem here too (1% morphology):dohh:


----------



## Dobchops

Good Morning Ladies


----------



## winston83

Tested today with an ic bfn for me how is everyone else am super jealous Sam wish I was gettin ready to fly away lol


----------



## caz & bob

Quaver said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> quaver good luck hun hope you get your bfp like most people do on there 1st cycle xxx
> 
> Thanks, but slightly unlikely as there is male factor problem here too (1% morphology):dohh:Click to expand...

quaver does your oh not take wellman's hun xx


----------



## samfitz

im regretting booking it now has my nerves are shot to shit xxx


----------



## caz & bob

winston83 said:


> Tested today with an ic bfn for me how is everyone else am super jealous Sam wish I was gettin ready to fly away lol

winston hate bfns not out yet hun xxx


----------



## winston83

I no have no signs of the witch my fs has booked me in for blood test Monday not to sure I am having sickness peeing all the time tired big style sore boobs etc but I haven't had a pos hpt with any of mine till I missed my 2nd period so was like 8 weeks will just have to wait and c xx


----------



## Quaver

caz & bob said:


> quaver does your oh not take wellman's hun xx

He took it for 3 months prior to his SA test, and that was the result:blush:
He's now taking something the doctor prescribed which may help. Vitamin E tablets and Zinc etc.


----------



## caz & bob

selenium is good to hun


----------



## tink28

thank u everyone for your nice words- i will try and get a pic of the bean up for those who wanted to see but my scanner is playing up at the moment and when i try and take a pic on my camera it reflects off it even without the flash on gggrrr.

win i really think it sounds like you're preg esp as u say its taken u longer to have a pos hpt before, for some women it just takes longer.fingers X'd for u.

Annie i really hope u have O'd, dont give up yet.

good luck to everyone else waiting to O or test.

Quaver i had no signs of O until the day i got my first positive opk and then i ovulated (and conceived) the day after that. i didnt even have fertile CM

by the way i was convinced i ovulated from my left ovary as thats where i could "feel" things going on (not pain exactly but just a pressure) and yet my scan showed i ovulated from the right ovary where i felt absolutely nothing! just goes to show!

baby dust to all! xxxx


----------



## Quaver

caz & bob said:


> selenium is good to hun

Better get some Brazil nuts:flower:


----------



## Smile4me

Quaver, my husband had low morph too
so what we did was he took wheat germ 3 x's a day then took his regular vites along with green tea vites and we used preseed during bd'ing.
Good Luck sweetie!!


----------



## caz & bob

tink i would lv to see your pic hunnie well i have just done a opk what do you think girls only cd8 xxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0007.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## keepsmiling

caz i got good lines at cd 10 and 11, n then went away, n there now coming bak and getin darker, i shall poas at 6 is i can hold on that long!! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

ho ok hun i will keep see in what they are like mine have never been this coulor at cd8 xx


----------



## lisaf

win - you really MUST be pregnant, right? I'm thinking positively for you!
quaver- good luck on the clomid. Lots of people are succesful right away so FX'd that you will be. Don't worry too much if you aren't, it takes some people a while.

Annie - Sorry its not looking too good right now. Is there any chance your temp this morning was messed up in some way (I fall asleep while temping... I caught myself yesterday facing the fan blowing cold air with the thermometer clenched between my teeth but my lips open... oops, lol.. I retook my temp and it was MUCH MUCH higher...I normally don't let myself use the 2nd temp but I knew I had messed up the first).
The good news is that if you DID ovulate, your chart will still show it eventually with the overall pattern. 
I'm not on the clomid this month, but I did eventually O at CD26.. my body took a few days off, then the fertile CM etc came back.. maybe the same will happen for you?


I got a nice high temp this morning!!! SOOOO relieved!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Still sick though and waiting to hear if there was anything funny in my test results. If there wasn't I just have to keep suffering for a while and see what happens. For the most part this sickness hasn't affected how I feel in any way. But for some reason this morning, I'm just not feeling well (nausea etc). And before you crazy TTC gals put ideas in my head, I'm only 3dpo so there is NO way its pregnancy related, lol. Perhaps the spike in temp means my progesterone is at a good level and in my weakened state, its going to affect me more?
A little worried this sickness might hurt my chances this cycle. Unless I'm feeling better I won't be trying the pineapple for implantation which is a bummer.
FS wants to check my blood progesterone and get me on progesterone suppositories as soon as he gets my results. He wants to test me on Friday, which would only be 4dpo.. so I'm waiting to hear confirmation from him that he wants to check that early (maybe he wants me on the suppositories sooner and he can get an idea where my progesterone levels are headed based on 4dpo bloodwork?)


----------



## winston83

Af just started am totally devastated am goin out with the girls gna get hammered


----------



## keepsmiling

oh im soo sorry win, i relly thought this was it 4 u xxx


----------



## winston83

winston83 said:


> Tested today with an ic bfn for me how is everyone else am super jealous Sam wish I was gettin ready to fly away lol




keepsmiling said:


> oh im soo sorry win, i relly thought this was it 4 u xxx

So did I I really did am so shocked:cry:


----------



## MrsChambers

Oh Win I am so sorry I really thought this was it for you too. What on earth has she been playing at x


----------



## winston83

She is a bitch what can I say am keepin my fx that we mite b able to squeeze 1bfp out of this thread this mnth onwards and upwards to the next cycle good luck all who r cumin up to testin x


----------



## lisaf

I'll be testing in about a week. I just ordered my tests online... almost afraid I jinxed it since I ordered more OPKs and enough tests for next cycle also.

I'm a little nervous since 12dpo is the day of my friend's baby shower (its out of town and I'll be staying with her).... so it could be really great timing, or the worst ever.


----------



## DragonMummy

Evening all, apologies for absences, some dick drilled through a BT cable so we've had no internet! I could get on here on my phone but too slow to read back on everyones posts.

@Tink - yay for pics - can't wait to see the bean!

@Win - oooh fingers crossed - we need SOMEONE to graduate this month!


Well I was back at FS today (for long version of sorry events see journal! ;) ) and they gave me my last 3 months supply of clomid. But she only gave me bloody 50mg! She said because I ovulated and conceived on 50mg. Despite the fact that I did neither the following cycle!

So I have 4 doses at my disposal. Do I:

a: take 4 x 50mg

b: take 2 x 100mg

c: try and grovel some more out of my GP.

It is a quandary.

Big love and :dust: to you all xxx


----------



## winston83

Aw dragon I was missin u lol u r the one who lowers the tone lol u can uncrossed ur fingers am fooked witch landed am gutted but feelin less sad after a bottle of wine doin ma hair and goin on the lash xx big hugs xx


----------



## keepsmiling

well ladies i got my fs appoiment thru today,, its august the 24th, so just over a month to wait xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

oh shit, Win - sorry I read the last few pages and didn't bother with the current one - what a dick. Sorry she got you. Although at least you're not in limbo any more - I do hate limbo!


----------



## lisaf

DM - thats a really tough call. Do you ovulate on your own at all?
What are your follicle counts, progesterone levels on the 50mg?


----------



## Annie18

Ah win i am so sorry honey, go have fun with the girls x

Hi DM was weird without you on here. i think i would grovel for more, i reckon you could do it lol.

Lisa, yeah for O honey that's great, hope you feel better soon. think i did temp right this morning, so will just have to see how it goes and hope temps go up. If not then will keep doing opk incase the little buggers decide to pop out. Get day 21 results next week and FS wanted to see me after that so we will see.

hope everyone else ok xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw win sorry she got you hun fx for next cycle xx


----------



## winston83

That's me in a DRESS and ready for a really gud nite with ma hoes lo


----------



## caz & bob

have a good night hunnie xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Win, sorry AF turned up. I would have laid money on a BFP from you this cycle :( Have an amazing night out matey xx


----------



## DragonMummy

@Lisa - I was never offered a scan so no follicle count. My progesterone was 48.3 (or 43.8?) on the 50mg. No idea what it was on 100mg cos again I wasn't given a blood test. Basically theres your clomid, now fuck off for 4 months, then have some more clomid and don't come back!!! Ah the NHS.... I thought a progesterone in the 40's was really high but after being on here for a while actually most seem to be over 60? Or am I confusing UK and US numbers again?


----------



## DragonMummy

@Annie- if it helps I have been climbing the walls with boredom! Am home all day tomorrow so hopefully will be on here loads! Between playing with child, packing and general drudgery of course ;)


----------



## Delilahsown

winston83 said:


> That's me in a DRESS and ready for a really gud nite with ma hoes lo

Have a great time Winston!! Back in the saddle for us next cycle!!


----------



## lisaf

DM - Over 30 is good in the UK system... US is lower ... over 15.
Lots of people here on clomid seem to be 60 or above, but as long as you are hitting that threshold, the 50 might be all you need. 
If you take higher doses than you need, you risk overstimulation and bad CM and thin lining.. 

If I were in your shoes, I'd take the 50 if you don't O on your own.
If you do O on your own and don't have anything wrong with your cycles (low progesterone or late ovulation when going natural) then I might try the 100.

You could split the difference and do 50, 50 and 100 :)
Could you pay for a private follicle scan to see how the 50 is working for you?


----------



## samfitz

win sorry the witch got you hun afm just arrived in turkey xx


----------



## Britt11

Hello lovely ladies, how are you all doing?
I have been trying to read updates when I can but have been crazy busy with work.
I just got back from Vancouver Island- was there for 3 days for work....was fabulous...ocean, mountains, warm sunny weather...agghh what else can you ask for.

so I am CD13 today and just got my +ve opk late in the day and just flew back home this evening- just in time for my IUI tomorrow...lol (timed that close, good thing I'm regular :)
wish me luck, this is the last Clomid/IUI cycle until au naturale on the wait for IVF.

talk soon
:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

I just worry cos I didn't ov on my second cycle of 50mg. I am few on chances these days!


----------



## Quaver

Britt11 said:


> wish me luck, this is the last Clomid/IUI cycle until au naturale on the wait for IVF.

Wow, perfect timing! Good luck, and hope this cycle is it for you:flower:


----------



## yomo

samfitz said:


> win sorry the witch got you hun afm just arrived in turkey xx

Have a fab time, hope you catch that eggy whilst you are there xx


----------



## yomo

Britt11 said:


> Hello lovely ladies, how are you all doing?
> I have been trying to read updates when I can but have been crazy busy with work.
> I just got back from Vancouver Island- was there for 3 days for work....was fabulous...ocean, mountains, warm sunny weather...agghh what else can you ask for.
> 
> so I am CD13 today and just got my +ve opk late in the day and just flew back home this evening- just in time for my IUI tomorrow...lol (timed that close, good thing I'm regular :)
> wish me luck, this is the last Clomid/IUI cycle until au naturale on the wait for IVF.
> 
> talk soon
> :hugs:

Good luck x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi everyone. 

Sorry the :witch: got you, Win.

She got me too, this morning. Boo Hiss! Definitely going the IUI route then....


----------



## mrphyemma

Britt all the best for your last IUI today. Hope this is your lucky one my love xx

DM I would double up if I were you. I did and I'm glad because I have since found out I didn't ovulate on 50mg. x

Sam, enjoy your holiday! x


----------



## mrphyemma

Isi, I'm so sorry my lovely :hugs: Here's to IUI getting you that much deserved BFP xx


----------



## Dobchops

Helloo

Damn Damn Damn, so sorry Win and Isi. Just hate that cow. Why is it that when we don't want her she comes and when we do she decides to take a leave of absence. :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

Oh bugger it Isi! Big love to you x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much Emma, DM and Dobs! I'm in a right awful mood today :growlmad:. My body really made me believe we'd hit the jackpot! It's so hard not to feel discouraged really. I wonder if I'll ever be a Mom!


----------



## MrsChambers

Aw Isi am sorry she got you. Of course you will be a Mum although I know how you feel when AF shows you begin to question whether it will ever be your turn - but it will xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Mrs C! I sure hope so!


----------



## winston83

Sorry she came and got u isi xx


----------



## MrsChambers

Win how was your evening out? x


----------



## DragonMummy

Isi don't believe that for a minute - you're so destined to be a mummy. xxxx


----------



## yomo

I second that Isi, and at that you shall make a fantastic one! Keep the faith babes xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw isi sorry the bitch got you hunnie fx for next month xxx


----------



## we can't wait

Isi, sorry the witch got you :( Stay strong. It'll happen for us-- look at how many ladies it's worked for in the past threads... I know it's hard to stay positive... but sometimes it's all we have. My :witch: is due today... hoping that she stays away!! But, I had a :bfn: at 14dpo... so she will probably show her ugly face! If so, on to 150mg !


----------



## sarlar

so i have been having very vivid and very odd dreams since 5 dpo or so..... so i have a special one for you dragon mummy!!

so i have no idea why i dreampt this but that has kinda been the way all my dreams have been. i dreamed that i came over to your house and it was a big castle like lair fit for a dragon mommy!! very huge, kinda dark and dreamy and old from the outside. then we were hanging out in your house and your living room was like the size of a gymnasium!! i was playing with your son. so weird and random-lol!!!! I was so excited in my dream to meet one of the babyandbump girls in person!! hahahah.


----------



## Annie18

morning ladies hope you all well.

isi so sorry that witch got you honey xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all having a good weekend its raining here non stop so chill in with oh xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Its raining here too Caz :(

Got my MRI scan on Wednesday to have a good look at my funny shaped uterus and see if there is a fibroid making it the shape it is. Hope I don't have to wait until I see the FS again for the results as that won't be until November.


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun hope it all is ok for you hun i wounder how ttc is after her op hope she is recovering well xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Yes I was wondering about ttc too. I hope all has gone well and she is recovering quickly.


----------



## winston83

I have decided that I am takin this mnth off I just can't cope with the build up and dissapointment again I just wana relax and have a mnth off gna still have lots of sex lol ps had a fandabbydosey nite out was in a LBD and even got up on the pole lol good luck to my super duper family I will b checkin on u all xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun will miss you glad you had a top night hun xxxx


----------



## lisaf

got my blood progesterone drawn today. My doc said he'll call me this afternoon with the results. Let me say, going to his office was like the fastest service I've ever had, lol. I didn't even get a chance for my butt to hit the waiting room chair before they brought be back, sat me down and drew blood.. bam I was ready to go.

Went back to urgent care since my stomach is still acting up. They gave me something for the cramps but basically said I have some kind of virus and it can take a few weeks to clear :( Sucky!!


----------



## winston83

Aw Lisa Hun hope u feel better soon xx


----------



## lisaf

Its actually not TOO bad.. mostly mad because I cannot stand to keep eating bananas, apples, rice and toast.. ech


----------



## caz & bob

aw lisa :hugs: xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Lisa, I hope you feel better soon x

Win, I will miss you this cycle gal but I totally understand your need for a break from the crazy train. x
I don't have highs and lows anymore, after 18 months of failure I'm just flat. It is sad that I don't get excited in the 2ww anymore. Well about 8 days until I find out if I can partake in the sangria and throw myself down the water chutes on holiday. At least failure this cycle will have one advantage ;)


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all. Soooo tired. Spent all day yesterday at Guildford Festival (my choir performed on the main stage - awesome) and watched UB40, Ndubz and Just Jack which was pretty cool. Got home about 2230 after a 0730 start and started work at 0800 today so am SHATTERED! Is mega busy today as well which is vexing......


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls had a good night last night at my mums BBQ had a few bottles of carlsberg and feel fine this morning now im going for a bike ride then a nice bathe and a sunday roast and chill all day xxxxx


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi all, i'm so excited i can finally join you all!! :) Have now taken 2 days worth of clomid!x


----------



## Quaver

dreamofabean said:


> Hi all, i'm so excited i can finally join you all!! :) Have now taken 2 days worth of clomid!x

Welcome to the club! I've just joined as well, was on first round of Clomid CD2-6, and am now CD15:flower:

Any side effects? I took it in the night, and had no probs so far:thumbup:
Is ov going to hurt?


----------



## caz & bob

welcome dream good luck hun xxxx


----------



## navywife04

Ladies..I'm freaking out just a little :) I'm on cd 15 and still no positive OPK!! I did 50 mg of clomid during days 3-7.. Is it normal to still O so late?


----------



## DragonMummy

welcome DOAB!

Navy - i think if you ovulate by yourself then clomid can delay it somewhat. My ov day tends to vary x


----------



## navywife04

well, on my own last time I didn't O until cd 31. So on clomid, should it still come earlier than that? Thanks for your help :)


----------



## caz & bob

think i will o in the next day or 2
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0013.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks ladies!! 
I've been taking it at night too, last night was a nightmare!! I was tossing and turning all night and had awful hot flushes!! Was drippng wet, not nice at all! Never mind eh! Shows that it's doing something!x


----------



## Britt11

Hello lovely ladies, how are you?
having a great weekend here enjoying the sunshine.
Em- I'm with you after a year of ttc, I dont have highs and lows anymore- it was actually harder when I was 6 months into ttc than I am now.
I see you're 6dpo, good luck hon hope this month is a bfp :thumbup:
welcome to all the new girls, hope Clomid is a success for you :hugs:
DM- how are you doing hon? I see you're keeping busy
Caz- I think you are about to O soon... :thumbup:

AFM- I posted this in another thread as well, but I have some wierd things going on with my body. I have had a positive opk 4 days in a row and my opk is way darker this morning than it was on my first positive opk....I know I have already O'd because my temps are up and my nipps are sore and cervix is closed and actually I had the IUI 2 days ago.....its so odd, in a year of ttc I have never had more than 2 positive opks in a row and even when I had the 2 by that evening it had usually gone negative....I know some ladies with PCOS get this but i definitely dont have that so not sure whats going on? Any ideas ladies? :shrug: Would sure appreciate your input

:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

hiya britt that could be a good thing hope its your bfp coming hun xxxx


----------



## Britt11

caz & bob said:


> hiya britt that could be a good thing hope its your bfp coming hun xxxx

thanks hon, but I am only CD16 so would be too early for a bfp?....DH said maybe the opks are faulty...lol


----------



## caz & bob

dont no hun it seems odd that you have never had it before so i think it might be bad batch hun keep doing them to see if it goes lighter if it keep getting dark then i dont no xxx


----------



## lisaf

Britt - did you switch brands of OPKs? If so, it might be that this brand is way too sensitive for you. Did you get the HCG trigger shot with your IUI? If so, the HCG from the shot can totally turn your OPKs positive (and would potentially give you a positive hpt). Other than that, I'm stumped.

Navy - It took me until CD18 one month on Clomid to ovulate. Don't give up hope just yet.

Me - Well girls, I got my progestserone checked yesterday at 5dpo... it was a pathtic 4.2 :haha: My FS said that at 5dpo that number does indicate ovulation but he gave me the go-ahead to take progesterone suppositories starting last night. I FINALLY get to try a cycle with just the suppositories to see if it gives me a chance to implant etc. 
I got a medication from urgent care that has helped a lot with my sickness but I was told that it just has to run its course otherwise and could take a few weeks!! :growlmad:

So the suppositories are going to raise my BBT and extend my LP so I can't symptom-spot there. They can also cause a lot of other symptoms like sore breasts etc. The sickness may mask other symptoms too, lol. I know I'll still try to symptom spot but it will make it so frustrating! hehe
Thats all for now. Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## caz & bob

hope you get your bfp this month lisa xxxx


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> Britt - did you switch brands of OPKs? If so, it might be that this brand is way too sensitive for you. Did you get the HCG trigger shot with your IUI? If so, the HCG from the shot can totally turn your OPKs positive (and would potentially give you a positive hpt). Other than that, I'm stumped.
> 
> Navy - It took me until CD18 one month on Clomid to ovulate. Don't give up hope just yet.
> 
> Me - Well girls, I got my progestserone checked yesterday at 5dpo... it was a pathtic 4.2 :haha: My FS said that at 5dpo that number does indicate ovulation but he gave me the go-ahead to take progesterone suppositories starting last night. I FINALLY get to try a cycle with just the suppositories to see if it gives me a chance to implant etc.
> I got a medication from urgent care that has helped a lot with my sickness but I was told that it just has to run its course otherwise and could take a few weeks!! :growlmad:
> 
> So the suppositories are going to raise my BBT and extend my LP so I can't symptom-spot there. They can also cause a lot of other symptoms like sore breasts etc. The sickness may mask other symptoms too, lol. I know I'll still try to symptom spot but it will make it so frustrating! hehe
> Thats all for now. Hope everyone is doing good.

hey hon, thanks for the advice.
I did not get the HCG trigger shot and I have used those opks before....they started off fairly light about a week ago and then progressively getting darker and darker each day. :shrug: I'm stumped too but I am out of these opks now....hoping to get IC's in the mail soon....will try with those. I see the FS on Tuesday so I'll ask him too
thanks ladies
Lisa, yeah for O :thumbup: good luck with the progesterone, hope you get your bfp!! :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Well Britt I don't want to get your hopes up but if you search back on my posts you'll see I was driven mad by the opks on my last cycle (my bfp cycle) I just kept getting nearly positive ones all cycle after the first darkish one on CD13- they never went light again! Everyone gave me the advice that PCOS can do that etc... But I just kept thinking well it never has for me before! (They've always been VERY blank over the years until I ovulated on clomid!) Mine eventually went completely positive again at 11dpo then I got the bfp!! Not saying that's what it is or trying to get your hopes up but just wanted to say it's not always a negative thing xxxx Good Luck xxxx


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> Well Britt I don't want to get your hopes up but if you search back on my posts you'll see I was driven mad by the opks on my last cycle (my bfp cycle) I just kept getting nearly positive ones all cycle after the first darkish one on CD13- they never went light again! Everyone gave me the advice that PCOS can do that etc... But I just kept thinking well it never has for me before! (They've always been VERY blank over the years until I ovulated on clomid!) Mine eventually went completely positive again at 11dpo then I got the bfp!! Not saying that's what it is or trying to get your hopes up but just wanted to say it's not always a negative thing xxxx Good Luck xxxx

oh my gosh hon, thanks so much for sharing your story with me...if I remember correctly you werent sure when you O'd originally because of the OPK wierd results, right? hmm... that is interesting that they never went dark from CD13....mine at CD16 are even darker than when I o'd....I know I o'd as I have sore nipps big time and cm has changed, just crazy about the +ve opk this morning (and I used fmu lol). I ran out of them, wish I had more to test tomorrow morning.
And I know what your saying, I cant get my hopes up that its something positive because its too disappointing when you get a bfn.... I do have a glimmer of hope that its a sign of something good though :blush: however I wont be surprised if its just something wacky with the clomid.
thanks again sweets, will keep you posted
:hugs:


----------



## pink32

HI babyloulou and britt11,... Babyloulou Congrats on your BFP i hope u had a healthy 9mths. i just stumbled accross your posts - i hope you both dont mind me asking but wanted a bit of info on clomid 50mg. My doc has given us the option of trying clomid 50mg or going straight to IVF/ICSI. i ovulate on my own and my tubes are clear. DH however has low sperm count and motility therefore said to to try clomid 1st as it may improve egg quality and give the sperm a better shot at it. Either way, i am currently spotting (very lightly) and hve been since yesterday - but expecting the AF tommorow. Therefore am in 2 minds in what to do...(dont know if clomid will help our issue) DH wants me to try clomid before moving into IVF which i think is a good idea - but dont know if it's pointless (DH sperm was 15mill first and then 5 mill (assessed when he had a sever case of flu and we don't know if its a legitimate result). Do you mind letting me know what to expect on 50mg of clomid..i hate meds and am quite worried about side effects etc. Is it ok, or should i expect pain and headaches etc. any info would be helpful...thanks


----------



## Quaver

I'd try Clomid before IVF.
I've only been on Clomid this cycle, but had no side effects so far. Perhaps take it at night so you could sleep through most of the side effects? That's what I did:flower:


----------



## TicTac

Hi ladies, 

Hoping I can join you here ... just wanted to share my news. DH and I have been TTC for eight months when an initial round of testing last month revealed that I have PCOS and he has poor morphology (3%). They thought they'd give me 50 mg of Clomid for two months before sending us on to the RE/specialists. Well, we only needed one ... I got my :bfp: today!! Clomid was VERY successful for us. Now we're just praying that it's a sticky bean in there! :)


----------



## mrphyemma

Ohhhh Britt I really really hope you are following in Babyloulou's footsteps!!!! :) xx

TicTac thanks for sharing your good news. All the best for a happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## Quaver

Congratulations TicTac:happydance:
I'm in similar shoes as you with PCOS, but DH's morphology is 1%...
Glad it worked for you 1st time:thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls tic tac congrats hunnie xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all. Congrats tictac - have a h&h 9 months!

Loulou can't believe youre at 13 weeks already - has gone so quickly!

No real update from me. CD11, monica the monitor is still low. Will give it another 10 days then get on the provera again. Need to make an appt with my GP to discuss clomid dosage as I am not happy with only 50mg but I don't want to only have two more goes....


----------



## hevGsd

Hi everyone!!

I'm soooo fed up of waiting! I'm waiting for AF to arrive, but nothing seems to be happening! I took my last provera 8 days ago ( It normally happens after 7days for me) I know its not long but I'm just so fed up! I probably wont even Ov again this cycle! It's just driving me mad! :cry: everyone around me is pregnant! Ive been asked to organise a baby shower, I really don't think I can do it, so Ive got that dreded phone call to make to say I cant :nope:

Hope all is well with everyone else! :thumbup:


----------



## Dobchops

DragonMummy said:


> Morning all. Congrats tictac - have a h&h 5

Do you mean 8 and a bit months maybe?.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## caz & bob

ok dochops are you any were near o yet hun xxxxx


----------



## Dobchops

Hi Caz

I haven't got opk's yet this month. I do have a saliva ferning microscope and it started to show partial ferning. So hopefully in the next couple of days.

My DH don't want to waste money on something I pee on. :dohh: :shrug: What does he know. :haha: He doesn't know anything about this. His first was an accident in high school and his second with his first wife took something like 3 months. He tells me I should just relax. Can I just smack him. LOL. Love him to bits though.

Sorry just a little rant in there.:haha:


----------



## caz & bob

haha think i am about to o to hun in the next day or to xxxxx


----------



## Annie18

Hi everyone,

hope you all ok.

Lisa good luck with the progesterone you taking, keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Britt and Emma really hope you get your BFP this month.

Congrats Tic tac on your BFP, nice to get some good news.

Hevsg sorry you feeling crap honey, all my friends are pregnant at minute, my husbands relative at a wedding yesterday said "oh your 32 time running out for babies now, better get cracking" nearly thumped him. Try keep your chin up xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw annie it does your head in doesn't it i hate it me i just say were trying to shut them up xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. Thanks sooooo much for your support last week when I had my melt down :hugs: You're all the absolute best. I feel much better today :thumbup:. I don't travel till next week, but might see the new FS before then.

Em....good luck on Wednesday. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:

DM....wow, CD11 already!!!!! Good luck this cycle babes. I pray the soy works the magic!!

Hope you feel better, Lisa!

Win....I totally understand wanting to take time off. I feel the exact same way! Last cycle was soo heart breaking for me.....I can't afford to do that to myself again.

Dobs....my DH is the exact same, bless him! He's only just agreed to come the IUI route with me as he believes it will happen naturally. I told him I'm done waiting. And he saw how much of a mess I was this past week and finally agreed to it.

TTc....thinking of you...:hugs:

Mrs C, Annie, Caz, Britt, everyone....hope you're all great and having a great day so far :hugs:

My DH's friend came to the house with his newly pregnant fiance. The guy is great, but his fiance is a bit stand-offish, and we don't really get along. Okay, granted, she's newly pregnant and I'm sure she was feeling rather ill.....but she really did rub it in though. Lying on her partner's lap, changing position to lie on the couch, writhing and moaning, asking for a duvet to cover herself.......I thought it was a bit much and felt like giving her a smack! But I didn't :D. Lord, please help me not to be too arrogant when I do get pregnant.....lol!


----------



## DragonMummy

Dobchops said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> Morning all. Congrats tictac - have a h&h 5
> 
> Do you mean 8 and a bit months maybe?.
> 
> How's everyone doing?Click to expand...

:rofl: I got a call through half way through typing!!! Will go back and edit :blush:


----------



## DragonMummy

Grr isi I really hate that - we have a couple that work that bang on about how hard it is to be pregnant. I often want to point out that it's harder NOT being pregnant!

Annie that's just such an ignorant thing for someone to say isn't it? Well done on not clumping him one....


----------



## hevGsd

Annie18 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Hevsg sorry you feeling crap honey, all my friends are pregnant at minute, my husbands relative at a wedding yesterday said "oh your 32 time running out for babies now, better get cracking" nearly thumped him. Try keep your chin up xx

I would of hit if him had been me! 

Thanks, Im feeling abit better now just needed a good moan :flower: I have nobody else that I can talk to about TTC, even my best friend, she just keeps saying she knows that when her and her boyfriend start ttc she will get pregnant straight away, and not have all the problems I have!!! she's never been pregnant in her life! :dohh:


----------



## Annie18

I know nearly did hit him lol.

just get my day 21 bloods they were 1! not really suprised as my temps had shown not Ov'd. My FS secretary said she thought he may up my dose to 150mg. Just wondered whether you thought i should try and get appointment with him first to talk about options. Not sure if should be looking at why not working rather than up dose, try and look after self and BMI normal, he mentioned bit back about having tubes flushed. Just wondered what your advice was??


----------



## caz & bob

i had mine done hun you can get court stright after it its worth a try and dosent hurt xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - figured I would check in quickly...>I have so much to catch up on with you ladies...I miss chatting but have been so tired and trying to heal up.

Dr. took out 3 fibroids...one was taking up almost the entire inside of my uterus. She seems to think this is why I have not gotten pg...but still cant guarantee anything. She found no endometriosis which is great news. they didnt do general...just an epidural and some sleep meds which was easier to recover from. I have a bikini line incision that is about half the size of the what you would get for a c-section. Pain is bearable but like I said I am, pooped...I think the worse part is the gas pains the surgery and meds have caused...just wanted to get on and tell you guys I am doing ok. Thank u all for the supprt....it has really helped. I can start trying in 3 months...so until then...healthy healthy healthy!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

oh will be weeny soon - my csec scar was a good 6 or 7 inches long when i had it done and is now 3-4 inches.


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> hi ladies - figured I would check in quickly...>I have so much to catch up on with you ladies...I miss chatting but have been so tired and trying to heal up.
> 
> Dr. took out 3 fibroids...one was taking up almost the entire inside of my uterus. She seems to think this is why I have not gotten pg...but still cant guarantee anything. She found no endometriosis which is great news. they didnt do general...just an epidural and some sleep meds which was easier to recover from. I have a bikini line incision that is about half the size of the what you would get for a c-section. Pain is bearable but like I said I am, pooped...I think the worse part is the gas pains the surgery and meds have caused...just wanted to get on and tell you guys I am doing ok. Thank u all for the supprt....it has really helped. I can start trying in 3 months...so until then...healthy healthy healthy!!!!

oh wow, so glad you had the surgery and sounds like if the fibroids were that big it would definitely inpact you getting pregnant, no where for beany to implant...
Hoping you get a bfp straight away after this...I have a good feeling about you :thumbup:

Hello to everyone else.
Caz- have you O'd yet?
and thanks so much to all the girls on the advice and +ve opks, i dont have anymore left but my ic's should be arriving in the mail anytime now...trying to hold off. Temps are up, sore nips so definitely O'd you would think but now my cervix is soft like O time...yikes, DH and I better bd just in case
:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aw i am glad your doing fine ttc was worried about you xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh Dm that is good news....I hope it wont be to big....did they limit you on how many children you coudl have b/c of the c-section. I wondered about that because of cutting in to the uterus to many times.


----------



## Smile4me

:hugs:YAY TTC I'm so happy things went well for you hun! You are in my thoughts and prayers for sure!
What a relief that must be for you and DH and its finally over and now you can start with a fresh slate... YAY!!! I'm so happy for you!!:happydance:


----------



## lisaf

Glad to hear everything went well TTC. And it does sound promising that they found something so big... meaning that having it removed should make it a lot easier to get pregnant. I hope you make it through the 3 months ok... I know waiting 2 weeks drives me crazy so I can't imagine waiting 3 months! Hang in there!

TicTac - congrats, so glad to hear it worked for you!

DM - hang in there.. I managed to O twice on my own after clomid.. hopefully you'll get there and won't have to start the provera. I didn't O until CD26 this time and was seriously close to taking my provera since I had given up hope, lol. Hope the doctor lets you take the 100 and gives you enough for another 2 cycles.

Annie - there is some kind of contests over at 999reasonstolaugh about worst advice given while TTC... not sure if stupid comments count, but you should submit that! :)
I wouldn't do the tube flushing (I assume this is an HSG he's talking about?) until you know you ovulate. You do get a boost to your fertility after an HSG but if you're not ovulating, you'll waste that boost. I think most doctors would try the 150mg before trying something else. It just takes more for some women.

Isi - good luck on the IUI.. I really want to hear a success story on that!

Me - still fighting this stomach bug... 10 days and counting :( puked for the first time yesterday. Kind of funny because my husband has been giving me a hard time whenever I eat a food that might be too much for my system but he's the one who made me the eggs that made me puke (puking was not morning-sickness related... both too early and caused by stomach cramping, not nausea). I'm a little worried that being sick will somehow prevent/inhibit implantation.... then I talk myself out of that worry by saying that babies are essentially parasites (good ones! and ones we want!) and by having a weakened immune system, I'm MORE susceptible to getting a baby parasite, hehee... just trying to counteract the worry.
My temp went nice and high this morning. Of course I can't even try to see a triphasic pattern since the suppositories raise my temp, lol. Just good to know they are making my progesterone go up nice and high.


----------



## caz & bob

britt not yet hun but in the next day or 2 have got o pain xxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So glad everything went well, TTC. In 3 months, you should be good and ready to go :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

yep that is what I am hoping for Isi....I hope this does the trick and I get my BFP v. soon after I start trying again. So I see IUI....I think that is great.....I have my fxed for you!


----------



## dreamofabean

hey all,
glad to see everyone is ok! I'm 3 days in on my first cycle now and already fed up of the hot flushes!! hee hee x


----------



## caz & bob

i no how your feelin hun xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I'd go for the HSG Annie - I agree with what Lisa says about wasting the boost but wouldn't it be hideous if you DID ov and you were blocked - best to know what youre up against I reckon. Plus I just love having strangers peering up my chuff with murderous implements and mining lamps strapped to their heads.... Can't get enough of it.


----------



## dreamofabean

caz & bob said:


> i no how your feelin hun xx

It's crazy isn't it? I'm just trying to see it as at least i know it's doing something!!x


----------



## lisaf

dragonmummy said:


> i'd go for the hsg annie - i agree with what lisa says about wasting the boost but wouldn't it be hideous if you did ov and you were blocked - best to know what youre up against i reckon. Plus i just love having strangers peering up my chuff with murderous implements and mining lamps strapped to their heads.... Can't get enough of it.

pmsl!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

:D


Just as well really


----------



## DragonMummy

Oooh btw, this is a clip of my choir performing on Saturday. It's too far away to see me, will stick a better one up if it should surface!

CLICK ME!!!!


----------



## hopes fading

What does grapefruit juice do? I feel like such a novice! But heck, it's actually quite nice; it would be grand to have something not altogether unpleasant that would help boost fertility!?


----------



## caz & bob

it helps cm hun and so does decaff green tea the tea also boosts your fertility xxxx


----------



## hopes fading

Brilliant, I don't have much naturally so that will be good for me. Had an appt with FS today and I asked if he knew of anything I could take to boost cm - he actually laughed and said there was nothing that would help you produce more cm. He was so patronising and I suspected he was talking rubbish! X


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun there alway some one you can ask on here hun i have cm but i just take it any way drink loads off water to that help as well and try preseed or concieve + to help the sperm s to get down there and hold your legs in the air for 30 minute after you have had :sex: xxx


----------



## hopes fading

Don't we have to go through a lot - I can't thinking that it's still a mans world. I mean really, what do they have to do apart from rock up and BD?! I will start with the grpefruit juice and green tea tomorrow. Do you know if it's usual to be prescribed clomid with no other drugs? I am so worried that it will make me o/v but I won't have enough cm to carry the sperms to the eggys - or I will have low progesterne and won't be able to support a pregnancy. If that makes sense even. X


----------



## caz & bob

preseed help the sperms hun when you can on af count 14day from that day or you can type ovulation calculator on the inter net and that will tell you when you are fertile and when to do it and if you want a ticker type in countdown to pregnancy xxxx


----------



## lisaf

hopes fading - I happen to be someone with the low progesterone issue. For most people, clomid actually boosts their progesterone. There is no way to predict this, but you should be getting a blood test at 7 days past ovulation to check your progesterone level (they like to do it day 21 because they assume you ovulate day 14.... if you know you ovulate later then get the blood test later).
The treatment for low progesterone is to raise the dose of clomid... my stupid GYN wouldn't do that so I had to go see an FS who wants me on a higher dose. As soon as I get my bloodwork back, he wants me on progesterone suppositories just in case. I'm hoping thats all I'll need to get pregnant. Getting to try the suppositories on this last natural cycle before doing the next round with clomid.


----------



## caz & bob

lisa your chart looks good hun xxx


----------



## lisaf

thanks... progesterone supplements do wonders for my BBT ;)


----------



## caz & bob

ho ye i for got let hope it gives you a bfp hun xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Hi ladies... I started bleeding a little and went in today and the baby has died. :( I'll be joining you again sometime in the near future. How awful this whole thing is. I can't imagine going through this again.


----------



## Wait & Hope

Smile - I haven't been on here for a couple of weeks and then the first post I read is the one you've just left.... I'm so, so sorry hun and can't believe this has happened to you. Really don't know what else to say except try to stay strong and know that all of us who know you on here, whether it be UK, US or anywhere else in the world, are thinking of you and sending :hug: 
Sarah x


----------



## lisaf

smile - I'm soooo sorry to hear that. I hope you are doing ok.


----------



## Quaver

I'm so sorry *Smile4me* :hug:


----------



## winston83

Smile I am gutted for you huni hope u and ur oh can get each other through this time u will be in all our thoughts sending u big loves xxxxx


----------



## tink28

smile im so so sorry, you're in my thoughts xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh no :nope:. I'm so sorry, Smile. Sending lots of hugs and well wishes your way.


----------



## MrsChambers

Aw Smile hunni I am so so sorry. Sending you lots of hugs. How cruel this life can be xxx


----------



## Annie18

Smile, i am so sorry honey. Big hugs to you and your husband take care xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Smile4me my heart sank to my boots when I read your post. I am so sorry my love. Thinking of you at this horrendous time :hugs: xx


----------



## DragonMummy

@Smile - I am so, so sorry hun. I don't have the words and if I did I know they wouldn't help anyway. You must be absolutely heartbroken. xxx


----------



## hevGsd

Smile4me Im so so sorry, sending you lots of hugs! :hugs:


----------



## hevGsd

Does anybody use a clearblue monitor? Have got one sat here and 40 sticks! The witch has arrived! :happydance: Thank god, I was stressing yesterday that even provera hadn't worked this time! (People moan about not getting pregnant straight away....all I seem to be moaning about is not even ovulating! I have Ov'd about 3 times in the last 3 years!!! :cry:) 

I'm debating weather to use the monitor or not? I have PCOS and I'm taking clomid day 2 to 7, I don't get positives all the time on opk's since I've been on metformin. Please help bursting for a wee! sat here with legs crossed awaiting some advice! LOL! :haha:


----------



## sarlar

hev- i like knowing exactly when o is coming, however if they dont seem to work for you you can always just stick with the egg meets sperm plan- bd every other day starting cd10 until you O (if it shows) and then bd every day for a few days! at least the every other day bd will most likely cover it!!


----------



## sarlar

Smile- I am so so sorry hun. My heart goes out to you and your family. take care of yourself and I will say an extra prayer for you today!!


----------



## hopes fading

Really sorry to hear your bad news Smile. Please look after yourself, somehow, you will get through this. X


----------



## yomo

Oh smile, I am very very sorry for your loss babes, take care and put your feet up xx


----------



## mumsy2one

Hey everyone, im new to all this so bare with me abit lol

Im looking for some guidance and advice!

I have a beautifull 3 year old litlle Girl born June 2007. no probs concieving at all !!!
I was on Dianette for a year after the birth and stopped as we wanted to concieve.
2 years later and still nothing : (
I have periods altho sometimes they are a week late and i duffer with major pains mid cycle, i can not sit down even standing is horrendous, its like its my cervix and much like labour pain when your dilating i have this everymonth usually, along with pain in either siade of my ovaries where it hurts when i sit up cough laugh ect.

Anyways i have never done an opk or anything as i didnt want to get to ' Deseprate for a baby' kind of mind. I went to GP last week and explained all he did not seem concerned at all and just precribed Clomid, he has given me one cycle to take day 5 too 10 so i start first one 2moro : )
He has not sent me for any tests scans ect ect he said as we already concieved previously he wants us to try 2-3 cycles of clomid and if no joy he will refer us.

Any thoughts advice simularities???

P.s strangely my period came saturday like expected but its very very light and just brown like old blood which is strange im only using a pantyliner and its now tuesday so its day 4 n still not getting heavy.....my period is never like this????

Perhaps stress as i have alot at work and the whole baby situation?


----------



## caz & bob

smile sorry about your loss hun i carnt believe it i am thinking of you hun and your family xxx we as for me had cream colored cm yesterday and today got back from the gym and its brown so i have phone the doctors to see what she says i haven't done a hpt cuz i have got non xxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh caz get on fb honey, need to ask u somthing xxxx


----------



## Quaver

caz & bob said:


> got back from the gym and its brown so i have phone the doctors to see what she says i haven't done a hpt cuz i have got non xxxxx

Could it be ov spotting?


----------



## caz & bob

dont no never had it before and its a lot xxxxx


----------



## Britt11

Smile I posted in the other thread as well, but so very sorry for your loss- no words can help what you are going through....but we are all here for you when you're ready
xx
:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

caz & bob said:


> dont no never had it before and its a lot xxxxx

Hello beautiful ladies hope you are doing well.
Caz- that is so wierd....let us know what the doc says.

DH and I have an apt with the FS today to discuss IVF.
okay I did an opk with FMU just now and its even darker (about 3 times the control line) than a couple of days ago!! wtf?? :shrug: I did a preg test yesterday afternoon and was negative...so I am at a lost. Temps are up and nipples were sore, so I know I o'd....not sure whats going on??

:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

i will britt i am jew to o so its wierd heres an opk i just done xx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0006.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## keepsmiling

looks like ur about to ov in a few dys xx


----------



## Quaver

Britt11 said:


> okay I did an opk with FMU just now and its even darker (about 3 times the control line) than a couple of days ago!! wtf?? :shrug: I did a preg test yesterday afternoon and was negative...so I am at a lost. Temps are up and nipples were sore, so I know I o'd....not sure whats going on??

Perhaps you are releasing another egg?


----------



## Britt11

Quaver said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> okay I did an opk with FMU just now and its even darker (about 3 times the control line) than a couple of days ago!! wtf?? :shrug: I did a preg test yesterday afternoon and was negative...so I am at a lost. Temps are up and nipples were sore, so I know I o'd....not sure whats going on??
> 
> Perhaps you are releasing another egg?Click to expand...

I know good point....maybe hey?....I dont have fertile cm anymore though....crazy mystery....


----------



## ttcbaby117

Smile - OH NOOOO!!!!! Hun I am soo soo sorry.....I know I cant say anything to make you feel better but know that we are here to vent to and cry with if need be!


----------



## ttcbaby117

sarlar - when you testing???? 12 dpo soooo exciting!

caz - it might be ovulation spotting, I get that sometimes..let us know what the dr says

momsy - I would take a pg test...might be implantation bleeding.

Britt - hmm that is strange..I had one cycle where my OPK's stayed positive for a week, it was crazy!!! Maybe Quaver is right...another egg???? though I wouldnt think your temps would be that high. Remeber you dont need the ewcm to be ovulating...I NEVER get it! Also, to early for a test to work I would think....eggy probably hasnt implanted yet. 

AFM - I am doing better today. Geez you women who have had c-sections and recovered while trying to take care of an infant is amazing....this pain was not fun at all!


----------



## Smile4me

Hi ladies 
I don't even know where to begin or how to say Thank you for your support.
I know many of you have experienced the same thing, and I can now sympathize or at least have a better understanding of how much it hurts.
I'm sort of speechless right now and just can't find the words to express how much this hurts. 

I know what needs to be done and DH and I have decided to just pick up the pieces get through the surgery and keep trying until we have a successful pregnancy if that is what is meant to be but honestly I don't think I can go through many more of these emotional roller coasters. We will have the chromosome test done to see if there is an issue there and see what our next steps will be.

I just wanted to say Thank you to all of you and I appreciate your support through this tough time.


----------



## caz & bob

smile :hugs::hugs: xxx well the doc has phoned back she wants me to do a hpt test in the morning and if its a + she wants to send me for a scan and if its n she thinks it may be o bleed and if it carries on she wants me to go in and have a swab xxx


----------



## lisaf

mumsy2one said:


> Hey everyone, im new to all this so bare with me abit lol
> 
> Im looking for some guidance and advice!
> 
> I have a beautifull 3 year old litlle Girl born June 2007. no probs concieving at all !!!
> I was on Dianette for a year after the birth and stopped as we wanted to concieve.
> 2 years later and still nothing : (
> I have periods altho sometimes they are a week late and i duffer with major pains mid cycle, i can not sit down even standing is horrendous, its like its my cervix and much like labour pain when your dilating i have this everymonth usually, along with pain in either siade of my ovaries where it hurts when i sit up cough laugh ect.
> 
> Anyways i have never done an opk or anything as i didnt want to get to ' Deseprate for a baby' kind of mind. I went to GP last week and explained all he did not seem concerned at all and just precribed Clomid, he has given me one cycle to take day 5 too 10 so i start first one 2moro : )
> He has not sent me for any tests scans ect ect he said as we already concieved previously he wants us to try 2-3 cycles of clomid and if no joy he will refer us.
> 
> Any thoughts advice simularities???
> 
> P.s strangely my period came saturday like expected but its very very light and just brown like old blood which is strange im only using a pantyliner and its now tuesday so its day 4 n still not getting heavy.....my period is never like this????
> 
> Perhaps stress as i have alot at work and the whole baby situation?

Hi mumsy. Welcome to our little club. 
Some doctors are very liberal with the medications and don't do a lot of testing first. Some doctors are very strict and require tests first and full monitoring while on the drug.

First though, if your period hasn't achieved a real flow yet, I would take a pregnancy test. If you want to be 100% sure, you can go ask for a blood test to rule it out before starting the clomid.
Even if you've gotten pregnant before, it doesn't mean that something isn't wrong now. It at least rules out a few major potential problems. At the very least they should do a blood test 7 days after ovulation to check your progesterone level to make sure you have ovulated and aren't overstimulated.

I do highly recommend charting your BBT while TTC or on clomid. Just because you need to make sure you are ovulating and know when you ovulate and if your eggs are getting enough time to implant (luteal phase).
I don't think it makes me crazy.. I actually think it keeps me sane. Right now I'd be thinking my period was late and peeing on pregnancy tests like there was no tomorrow. But since I chart my temp, I can see that I ovulated late this month and am still in my luteal phase and am not due for my period until the weekend. 

OPKs are helpful because they tell you when you HAVE to be getting busy :haha: ... unless you are up for going every other day of your cycle, then it can be a huge help.

Monitoring your CM is very helpful too. It tells me when to start using the OPKS... but also you need to make sure that you are having good fertile cervical mucus while on clomid.

Also, if your progesterone blood test comes out a little low like mine (it indicates ovulation, but just barely) then the positive OPK and the BBT chart can confirm that ovulation did, in fact, happen.

I went through 2 rounds of Clomid with no medical monitoring, then got the progesterone blood test done on the next 2 rounds. I took a break and am now going to start over again and go fully monitoried this time.

There isn't anything really wrong with not having the full monitoring... but if you still don't get pregnant, you won't know why and if the clomid was working or not etc. And they don't let you try clomid endlessly so you'll have also wasted a few rounds of it.
A lot of it depends on where you live and what your healthcare options are though. (I chose not to be monitored because I'm in the US and my insurance doesn't pay for any of it).

I know a lot of the stuff sounds crazy I won't deny that there are times where I feel like I've let this stuff take over my life.... but for me, its better to know what my body is doing than go crazy trying to figure out without any data like BBT charts etc.


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi everyone, I'm sorry but I don't have time to reply to everyone but wanted to welcome mumsy2one and wish you luck.
Caz I'm excited for you testing tomorrow. How cool would it be if you are actually preggers?!
Isi I am touched that you remembered that I am having my MRI scan tomorrow. Thank you sweetie x I am a bit nervous about the procedure tbh. I pray it isn't a huge fibroid (or worse) and that I just have a naturally oddly shaped uterus but we shall see.


----------



## lisaf

Emma - a fibroid would be fixable though, right?


----------



## caz & bob

aw emma good luck hun for tomorrow i will let you all no xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Good luck Emma at least you can start fresh hun.


----------



## ttcbaby117

aw em, good luck on the MRI...please let us know how it all turns out!

Lisaf - yeah you can remove a fibroid though most drs dont believe it causes infertility. I went through 4 drs and the last one finally said to me take it out....which is the surgery I just had. I am hoping this is the issue and I get my BFP v. soon.

smile - please let us know how you are doing. You are in my thoughts and prayers. When is your surgery?


----------



## Britt11

mrphyemma said:


> Hi everyone, I'm sorry but I don't have time to reply to everyone but wanted to welcome mumsy2one and wish you luck.
> Caz I'm excited for you testing tomorrow. How cool would it be if you are actually preggers?!
> Isi I am touched that you remembered that I am having my MRI scan tomorrow. Thank you sweetie x I am a bit nervous about the procedure tbh. I pray it isn't a huge fibroid (or worse) and that I just have a naturally oddly shaped uterus but we shall see.

hey hon, sorry just jumping in here for a minute- will they do an MRI if you might possibly be pregs? I see your 8dpo...I had one last month but had to cancel b/c I was in the 2ww and didnt want to chance it (mine is for a knee/soccer injury)

I'm sure you know best but just throwing that out there
:hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Ohhh I don't know Britt. Have just looked at the form I have to hand in tomorrow and it does ask. I just assumed because it is too early to do a hpt that I would be okay. What are my chances though really, slim to none? I'm off now to google about harmful effects. x


----------



## camishantel

first off I missed you ladies.. I needed a few weeks to clear my head but am back now

Smile-honey I am so sorry for your loss and I completely understand if you need to talk or have any questions about the surgery I would be happy to answer them and big hugs to you

TTC-errrrrr I know what you mean I had 60 fibroids (they lost count think it might have been more) removed and the pain was horrible but honestly I think the gas and bloating was the worse.. well and the sitting up lying down walking standing.....lol

Winston- hon I am so sorry I saw the line too and had my fingers crossed for you... damn witch 

I just spent 6 hours(i am at work) reading every post since the last time I was on so I know I have missed people on here.. but I am so sorry my brain is fried

AFM- well you all know I had the HSG done in june and started clomid with July cycle... well now technically in my 2 ww or less actually and a little worried... so heres the thing when I started the clomid I know I posted about the HUGE clot I had... so yeah looked like my uterus fell out.. seriously... so now anyways what if too much lining came out and I have nothing left for a eggy to implant into... so weird... I was on vacation for 2 weeks so the BBT charting did not go so well... took my temp everyday but was getting up later and earlier and going to bed at weird times... I did notice 2 pretty significant dips but the first one was really early it would have to of been to early for O... but anyway so :sex: the other night and next day my nips were hurting... well I thought maybe he had been rough or something but now almost a week later and still sore comes in waves.. really tired... and very thirsty.. question is can clomid cause this.. I cn't test till the 22nd and I am not sure I will test them as I am just not too hopefull except when my nips hurt but wish they hurt more as when I was pregnant last(my angel) but they hurt more than normal pre period... don't know I think I am rambling


----------



## Smile4me

ttcbaby117 said:


> aw em, good luck on the MRI...please let us know how it all turns out!
> 
> Lisaf - yeah you can remove a fibroid though most drs dont believe it causes infertility. I went through 4 drs and the last one finally said to me take it out....which is the surgery I just had. I am hoping this is the issue and I get my BFP v. soon.
> 
> smile - please let us know how you are doing. You are in my thoughts and prayers. When is your surgery?

Thanks sweetie, my surgery is in the morning at 9:30 :( ugh I don't want to do this but I know the sooner we get it over with the sooner we can get back to TTC.


----------



## yomo

Good luck smile you are in my thoughts xx


----------



## sarlar

good luck and take care smiley. thinking about you!


----------



## mrphyemma

I phoned the MRI suite after a night of tossing and turning trying to decide what to do. I am 99.99999% sure I am not pregnant (this is based on my own negativity and not any fact) but in the end didn't want to run the risk. The radiologist advised I postpone the MRI scan and call them once I know I am/am not pregnant for sure. 

Smile4me, thinking of you today my love x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Smile...you are in my heart and prayers hun!

Em...it's a good idea you postponed the MRI. But please, try not to worry yourself sweetie. Fingers crossed it's not a fibroid...but even if it is, it can be taken out and make your uterus nice and cosy for a bean to settle in. Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## Annie18

Morning everyone,

Emma still keeping fingers crossed for a BFP for you, and you too Caz.

Smile take care today am thinking of you x


----------



## mrphyemma

Speaking of Caz, any news? where is she?

Isi, Big Hugs to you for always being so sweet :hugs:


----------



## yomo

mrphyemma said:


> Speaking of Caz, any news? where is she?
> 
> Isi, Big Hugs to you for always being so sweet :hugs:

Got my fingers crossed for that BFP for you this month x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls smile good luck hun thinking of you well it was n what i new any way so it was o bleed never had it before so i hope i am about to pop and nice big egg out soon the brown has stopped now xxxx


----------



## Britt11

mrphyemma said:


> I phoned the MRI suite after a night of tossing and turning trying to decide what to do. I am 99.99999% sure I am not pregnant (this is based on my own negativity and not any fact) but in the end didn't want to run the risk. The radiologist advised I postpone the MRI scan and call them once I know I am/am not pregnant for sure.
> 
> Smile4me, thinking of you today my love x

I think that is the best Em, just in case like you said- if you are you would probably be worrying the entire 9 months, thats how I felt :hugs: hopefully you can get booked back in soon

Smile- thinking of you as well hon :hugs:

Caz- good luck with O!!! :thumbup:

I dont know if I wrote this yesterday but FS apt went really well! DH's SA is much improved!! We had 36million post wash for the IUI and his morphology was up to 12%!!! Last time it was 6%!! so very pleased with these numbers. Now its just up to me, I hope we timed it right and I had a good eggy waiting there.

as for the OPKs still getting positive on that same brand (and its a recommended brand from the clinic) but not on my IC's, so i am thinking there is something wrong with those tests...so strange

:hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks for bringing it to my attention Britt. You are right, had I been pregnant I would have worried myself sick x Brilliant news regarding DH's sample, that combined with the +opk's has got me thinking a BFP might just be around the corner for you :)

Caz hope that juicy eggy brings you a BFP very soon xx


----------



## camishantel

errrrr so frustrating... my coworker and his wife were going to start trying this month instead found out they are already 7 weeks preggers... why is it so easy for some people.. sad right now


----------



## Onelildream

My sweet friends,
The lovely Verna (aka Smile4me) is home from her surgery. She is a little groggy. But she is home. This was her very first surgery ever, which I'm sure made things a little more nerve-wracking! She is now just trying to sleep off the pain and saddness, as much as she can. My heart aches for her, as this is all still very fresh... I wish her a speedy recovery and we are both very excited to be bump buddies again very soon!


----------



## lisaf

cami :hugs: that really sucks

Smile - Thinking of you. Hope you're doing as well as can be expected.


Me - 9dpo, still fighting the stomach bug. Jumped on the scale and haven't lost any weight. I was very bummed... I figured that would be at least one positive side to this stomach bug. *sigh*
No symptoms really. Temps of course are being affected by the suppositories so no clues there.
Normally my breasts start hurting by 7dpo, 8 at the latest. Here at 9dpo I'm not sore at all.

My acupuncturist found that my ribcage directly below my breasts is extremely sore right now but I don't think thats the same thing, lol. Still early to test I know, just a little anxious because I'm getting my hopes up so high this cycle and it will be a particularly bad crash.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Please send her our best regards, Onewish. I'm also sending you lots of hugs as well. So very sorry for both your losses. By God's grace, you will soon be bump buddies again!


----------



## camishantel

me too as it was my first round of clomid and my boobs have been sore which normally only happens when I am preggers... but they are sore off and on and not always both at the same time ...and its my nips... I didn't know if that is a side effect of clomid???


----------



## lisaf

I'd never had sore breasts before my period in my whole life until clomid.


----------



## caz & bob

aw send here my love onelildream xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

please send her my love. thinking of her xxx


----------



## caz & bob

have you o yet dm xx


----------



## Smile4me

Hi ladies, I just wanted to pop in real quick and say Hi and again thank you all for the wonderful support, and a big thank you to Onelil for updating you wonderful ladies.:hug:

I'm doing fine, just pms cramping and tired but its OK, I've got my darviset and my wonderful DH at my side.:flower:

Just going to mark the calendar down once again and wish the cycles away month by month so we can get right back to business as long as the tests come back ok!


Everyone- Truly Thank you for all of your warm wishes and thoughts during this time.:hugs:

I'm so glad I have had this time to go through all of this without the girls home, it is going to make it so much easier to tell them having the time to heal and mourn etc... 

*Now we need some BFP Soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DragonMummy

Good to see you, Smile. Big love to you. xxx

@Caz - nope not a thing. Monitor is still low. Am taking a bit of time off to lose some weight as I have been getting fatter and fatter and pretending it doesn't matter. Well it does. I might also ask my GP if I can go on Yasmin for a month - I've heard that can help with PCOS? Full steam ahead.


----------



## mumsy2one

lisaf said:


> mumsy2one said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, im new to all this so bare with me abit lol
> 
> Im looking for some guidance and advice!
> 
> I have a beautifull 3 year old litlle Girl born June 2007. no probs concieving at all !!!
> I was on Dianette for a year after the birth and stopped as we wanted to concieve.
> 2 years later and still nothing : (
> I have periods altho sometimes they are a week late and i duffer with major pains mid cycle, i can not sit down even standing is horrendous, its like its my cervix and much like labour pain when your dilating i have this everymonth usually, along with pain in either siade of my ovaries where it hurts when i sit up cough laugh ect.
> 
> Anyways i have never done an opk or anything as i didnt want to get to ' Deseprate for a baby' kind of mind. I went to GP last week and explained all he did not seem concerned at all and just precribed Clomid, he has given me one cycle to take day 5 too 10 so i start first one 2moro : )
> He has not sent me for any tests scans ect ect he said as we already concieved previously he wants us to try 2-3 cycles of clomid and if no joy he will refer us.
> 
> Any thoughts advice simularities???
> 
> P.s strangely my period came saturday like expected but its very very light and just brown like old blood which is strange im only using a pantyliner and its now tuesday so its day 4 n still not getting heavy.....my period is never like this????
> 
> Perhaps stress as i have alot at work and the whole baby situation?
> 
> Hi mumsy. Welcome to our little club.
> Some doctors are very liberal with the medications and don't do a lot of testing first. Some doctors are very strict and require tests first and full monitoring while on the drug.
> 
> First though, if your period hasn't achieved a real flow yet, I would take a pregnancy test. If you want to be 100% sure, you can go ask for a blood test to rule it out before starting the clomid.
> Even if you've gotten pregnant before, it doesn't mean that something isn't wrong now. It at least rules out a few major potential problems. At the very least they should do a blood test 7 days after ovulation to check your progesterone level to make sure you have ovulated and aren't overstimulated.
> 
> I do highly recommend charting your BBT while TTC or on clomid. Just because you need to make sure you are ovulating and know when you ovulate and if your eggs are getting enough time to implant (luteal phase).
> I don't think it makes me crazy.. I actually think it keeps me sane. Right now I'd be thinking my period was late and peeing on pregnancy tests like there was no tomorrow. But since I chart my temp, I can see that I ovulated late this month and am still in my luteal phase and am not due for my period until the weekend.
> 
> OPKs are helpful because they tell you when you HAVE to be getting busy :haha: ... unless you are up for going every other day of your cycle, then it can be a huge help.
> 
> Monitoring your CM is very helpful too. It tells me when to start using the OPKS... but also you need to make sure that you are having good fertile cervical mucus while on clomid.
> 
> Also, if your progesterone blood test comes out a little low like mine (it indicates ovulation, but just barely) then the positive OPK and the BBT chart can confirm that ovulation did, in fact, happen.
> 
> I went through 2 rounds of Clomid with no medical monitoring, then got the progesterone blood test done on the next 2 rounds. I took a break and am now going to start over again and go fully monitoried this time.
> 
> There isn't anything really wrong with not having the full monitoring... but if you still don't get pregnant, you won't know why and if the clomid was working or not etc. And they don't let you try clomid endlessly so you'll have also wasted a few rounds of it.
> A lot of it depends on where you live and what your healthcare options are though. (I chose not to be monitored because I'm in the US and my insurance doesn't pay for any of it).
> 
> I know a lot of the stuff sounds crazy I won't deny that there are times where I feel like I've let this stuff take over my life.... but for me, its better to know what my body is doing than go crazy trying to figure out without any data like BBT charts etc.Click to expand...

Thank you so much for replying :flower:

My period came properly yesterday and heavily and i done a test just to make sure some im deff not pg.....I took my first Chlomid today as its day 5 and hoping for the best.
I am going to get some opk's now to make sure im actually ovualting as this could be the issue. 
I neevr got them before as i had the frame of mind ' It happens when it happens' & in honesty i was scared it would rule my life.... but like u say i was peeing on a pregnancy test every month. I think as well i was scared of the result tht im not ovaulating.

I need to try and learn abit in honesty so have sighned up to fertility friend.

I only have 5 pills for this cycle then back to the doctors for me, i think he said 2 cycles then her refer me,

I do not know why i didnt go to the doctor sooner, but again i think its because i fear the worse......which in honesty is very selfish of me as im blessed to have had a beautifull baby x


----------



## lisaf

I understand the fear. Its silly but I won't do one of those online psychic predictions because I'm afraid I'll be told it will take 5 years :haha:

I'm just so glad I figured out I wasn't ovulating. I hear of women who went a year and then their doctors said they weren't ovulating and I can't imagine trying for a whole year only to hear that you never had a chance, you know?

The best tips for using the OPKs is that you want to use late afternoon/early evening pee (or both like me, hehe - I usually get my super dark positive test mid-day and by evening its usually even in color.. .a friend of mine gets the opposite so its an individual thing).
Fertility friend is awesome and all the little tools and lessons they have are awesome. Heck, look back at my charts and you can see several different kinds (oldest chart is anovulatory, current chart was late ovulation etc, hehe).

Any questions you have, feel free to ask them here. I learned so much from the girls on this site!


----------



## hevGsd

Quick question for all you ladies.....

When you take 100mg clomid, do you take one tablet in the morning an one in eve or just do both together??? 

Hope everyone is all ok! :thumbup:


----------



## camishantel

my dr told me to take both together


----------



## camishantel

OMG My boobs are killing me right now and my urine is very strong smelling and I have been drinking water all day.... really hope this first round of clomid worked for me... have also had some pressure in my lower abdomen and hot flashes then cold flashes... PLEASE LET THIS BE GOOD.. because if these are all side effects of clomid...errrrr I am supposed to start on Sunday


----------



## hevGsd

camishantel said:


> my dr told me to take both together

Oh right, thanks for quick reply!

My Dr didn't say, so today (day 2, I take clomid day 2-7) I took one in the morning an one eve. Think I must be quite lucky, I don't get too bad side effects...Only hot flashes!:blush:


----------



## camishantel

yeah I take mine in the evening so I sleep through the side effects... mood swings were one of mine... not really bad but cry easily


----------



## lisaf

I was only on 50mg but I think that they only tell you to take your pills spaced out IF you have bad side effects.
The medication didn't bother me too much at 50mg, a little worried about what it will be like at 100mg.

Feeling a bit of pinching cramping on my lower left abdomen... hope thats a good thing!


----------



## camishantel

can someone look at my chart please first time I put it on FF


----------



## Smile4me

Cami- I wish I could help but I've never charted before hun.
I just followed the EMS plan and did my ovulation tests which I plan to do again once we get the clear. I know the lovely ladies on here will be able to help you though :)


----------



## Quaver

camishantel said:


> can someone look at my chart please first time I put it on FF

I've looked. What are you asking? Do you think you ov'd on CD9?
Did you get other signs like ewcm? How long is your usual cycle?:flower:


----------



## yomo

Smile4me said:


> Cami- I wish I could help but I've never charted before hun.
> I just followed the EMS plan and did my ovulation tests which I plan to do again once we get the clear. I know the lovely ladies on here will be able to help you though :)

How are you feeling smile? :hugs: xx


----------



## Smile4me

:flower:I'm trying to keep a positive attitude hun... I'm in pain so I took darviset which is making me have insomnia... It's 3:00 am and havent slept at all :(

How are you sweetie?


----------



## Smile4me

I saw this on another thread and wanted to share... I love it!!!

*~BABY DUST*~
:dust:
Time drags on, as months roll by.
Each month we say, "Just one more try!"
It seems our goal is out of reach,
A little one to love and teach...
A precious baby, to watch her grow.
Will it ever happen? We need to know!
As the days pass by, we all lose hope.
We wonder how we're going to cope.
The OPKs, the temperature chart,
The knowledge we hope they will impart.
The baby dance then our legs in the air,
To Mr. Storky, a silent prayer.
Soup in the bowl and sticky beans,
Our husbands don't know what it means.
The two week wait, the early tests,
Squeezing to check for tender breasts!
The urge to to test that we try and fight.
We always fail, try as we might.
With hopeful hearts, we pee on a stick!
Please let our charts be triphasic!
Is there a line? We strain our eyes.
We're waiting for that grand surprise!
We need a BFP to end our plight!
So,we hold the stick we hold up to the light.
We dissect the cartridge to photograph the test,
Every day we just get more obsessed!
Just two pink lines, it's all we ask,
So we'll know we've finally completed our task.
With heavy hearts, a BFN!
We promise not to test again...
Unless Aunt Flow just doesn't show!
That is when we'll truly know!
We'll wait and hope, worry and cry.
We'll symptom spot until we nearly die!
But, our time will come... in this I trust!
I wish you PMA and BABY DUST!
:dust:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Such a lovely poem.....very poignant....and very true. Thanks for this, Smile. Sending you lots of hugs and good wishes :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Thank you Isi :flower:
What cd are you on hun and what dosage of clomid?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Smile. I'm on a break till September....after last cycle's heart break, I've decided to go straight to IUI. I have an appointment with my new FS on Tuesday, so we should be able to discuss my options. Looking forward to having a breather from this ttc business for a while.

You're in my heart and prayers, Smile!! Hopefully, you will be blessed with another beautiful and healthy pregnancy soon :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks sweetie!

Hopefully we will be bump buddies as DH and I decided to wait until September to TTC again, I just think a month off will do us some good but I want to get right back to it!

We WILL get our BFP's!!!! All of us with modern technology and prayers!!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

AMEN to that, Smile :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xxxxx


----------



## Annie18

Hello everyone,

hope you all ok. Hope you doing ok Smile, and hope you and isi can be bump buddies from Sept.

Got my FS appointment tomorrow to talk about upping dose to 150mg as 50 and 100 not made me Ovulate. He also mentioned the HSG, can anyone think of anything in particular that might be useful to ask, i awlays go blank. Suppose want to know what options are, and maybe if any reasons Clomid not working. 

Take care everyone x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Annie!! Good luck with your FS appointment. The only that comes to my mind is maybe you do need a higher dose. Have you considered femara?


----------



## Smile4me

Annie when you say clomid didn't work hun did you ovulate at all?
Were you being watched closely as far as scans and are you releasing any eggs?
Also did they check your progesterone levels?
How is DH sc?
Sory so many questions :)


----------



## camishantel

this is the first time I charted... and after I entered my info it says I od on cd 15 which could be right.. I never get a lot of cm so I can't really go by that... but when I looked this morning I think I entered a day wrong or missed a day so I will have to go back through and check... cycle is usually only 26 days... which would mean I od late.. I guess.. I don't know very confused... is that even how a chart is supposed to look... why is my temp rising so much now..


----------



## Annie18

Thanks Smile and Isi

had day 21 bloods done they were 0.1 when was on metformin no clomid, 0.7 on 50mg and 1 on 100mg so were showing that i don't ovulate at all. didn't have any scans done to see if had follicles growing. husbands had SA and he is all fine. Think FS wants to up dose and do HSF but will see what he says tomorrow x


----------



## Annie18

camishantel said:


> this is the first time I charted... and after I entered my info it says I od on cd 15 which could be right.. I never get a lot of cm so I can't really go by that... but when I looked this morning I think I entered a day wrong or missed a day so I will have to go back through and check... cycle is usually only 26 days... which would mean I od late.. I guess.. I don't know very confused... is that even how a chart is supposed to look... why is my temp rising so much now..

Cami i am no charting expert but your temp is meant to stay elevated after O, i think that when you ovulate the follicle produces progesterone which is heat inducing hormone. if you go into chart gallery on Fertility friend you can look at charts of women that have ovulated. x


----------



## Annie18

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks Annie!! Good luck with your FS appointment. The only that comes to my mind is maybe you do need a higher dose. Have you considered femara?

what's femara isi?


----------



## Smile4me

Cami - Are you using OPK's? thats the best way to catch your ovulation surge.
Annie - So you havent tried clomid and you were just on famera?


----------



## Annie18

Smile have tried 50mg and 100mg clomid, not tried femara not sure what it is


----------



## camishantel

no opks don't work for me as I also have PCOS... they just stay positive all month long but I know I am ovulating as I am monitored by my dr and have angels so had to o to of had them... :(... why is this so hard


----------



## caz & bob

annie famera is just like clomid hun xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

camishantel said:


> no opks don't work for me as I also have PCOS... they just stay positive all month long but I know I am ovulating as I am monitored by my dr and have angels so had to o to of had them... :(... why is this so hard

I don't know hun but it sucks!!! We just have to keep moving forward until we get answers or a :baby: And we will get it!!!!
So no explenation of why the little beans arent sticking? My dr ordered a chromosome test. I hope we get a positive answer!


----------



## lisaf

Annie - the thing I think you should ask is what the next step is. Meaning ask them if the 150 makes you ovulate, how many tries to you get on that. If it doesn't work, what is their next step etc? I found I got myself worked up into a panic that I'd be out of options or something so this time I made sure to ask lots of questions. I think you should ask about being monitored with a follicle scan etc. Because hearing that it didn't work sucks, if they were scanning, you'd know it wasn't working or maybe see why it wasn't working. I mean maybe your body is making follicles fine but they don't release right.. in which case they can give you the trigger shot to help them pop, you know?

Femara is a drug like clomid but it doesn't have the same side effects. Unfortunately my doctor has never used it so he's not comfortable giving it to me. If Clomid doesn't get my progesterone levels higher, he wants me to move on to injectibles.

Cami - if you ovulated CD15 and your cycle is 26 days, you may have a luteal phase defect. It doesn't mean the data is wrong (and this is one reason why I think its so helpful to chart! So you can see this stuff!). Since implantation happens between 7-10 days past ovulation, if your luteal phase is only 9 days, then you have a very short window of time to implant.
Is this your first clomid round? Clomid can lengthen your LP so your cycle may be longer than 26 days this time. Its also possible you ovulated a teensy bit later than usual this month. Hoping you don't have a LPD (luteal phase defect). Do you get your progesterone checked at 7dpo?


----------



## Annie18

Thanks girls, think i will write down what i want to ask. I thought that too lisa about maybe follicles grow but don't get released. i really would be lost without all you to ask for advice so thanks everyone xx


----------



## Smile4me

Annie are you ovulating hun?


----------



## camishantel

this is my first round of clomid... the dr didn't say anything about checking my progestrone this month but wanted me to chart and all and then I go back in to him and we go from there... I should start on sun if I stay at the 26 day cycle... and if no babes.. which means I would start clomid again on tuesday which is when my dr appointment is..


----------



## ttcbaby117

cami - WOW 60 fibroids????? Can I ask you if you know of any other issues that is giving you trouble is concieving? I am so nervous that this wont work for me. I had sore nips on clomid...it can be a s/e as it never happened to me off of clomid. I hate to break it to you but all those symptosm you are having CAN be clomid related...BUT they can also be pg related too! I thinkyour chart is looking really nice....nice peak at 6 dpo.....

Em - good idea on waiting for the mri.

britt- AWESOME news on dh spermies...this is exciting!

Smile - thinking of you hun! maybe call teh dr and ask for a pain med that will help you sleep.. DH and I are starting on October 15th....I cant wait to start ttc again, though the break was much needed emotionally.

Isi - Hi honey, hope you are doing well.

Annie - I would ask for a muscle relaxer to be taken on the day of the HSG. I will help you through it...I had a bit of pain while they did it but my dr gave me a script for a muscle relaxer which I took that morning so it saved me.


afm - just getting over the pain...it isnt to bad now...more like af cramping and muscle soreness, like I worked out to hard. I hope october 15th comes fast! I am so ready to be a mom!


----------



## lisaf

Its possible the clomid pushed your ovulation back a little. Its also possible it will give you a longer LP and better progesterone levels. I can see that charting for at least one month first is a good idea. If your LP is a normal length and nothing else is funny about your chart, then they may not need to worry too much about your progesterone levels (either they are fine, or Clomid is fixing them)

Did they determine the cause for any of your MCs? Could it have been progesterone deficiency?


----------



## lisaf

so I know my temps don't really matter right now anyway with the progesterone suppositories. But I keep messing them up and falling asleep with the thermometer in my mouth. I did it again this morning and think I opened my mouth. The temp was 97.73 ... I took it again right away and got 97.95. I recorded the higher temp. I now feel like I cheated or something because I know the first temp is supposed to count. I feel like its wishful thinking to take the higher temp because I don't want my temp to be going down... but I also think that with the suppositories, there is no way it SHOULD be going down.
Any thoughts?

Oh and 10dpo and my boobs don't hurt at ALL. Kind of worrying that it means I'm out.
I know better than that, but can't help it! :( 
I know my natural progesterone was low, but the suppositories should make them sore anyway.

And of course I tested this morning and got a perfectly snow white BFN. My last 2 cycles I didn't get the funny test results until 11 dpo I think. I'll be testing when I get home from work too since my afternoon pee seems to be darker.

My stomach bug may be finally going away.
I am not peeing frequently. I have had some slight cramping... felt a bit pinchy yesterday and a bit of a dull ache just now. I'm pretty sure this is totally unrelated to my stomach bug. I've been a little tired, but I have an sleep disorder similar to narcolepsy anyway so I'm prone to being extra tired.
I don't think anything is really strongly a good sign of pregnancy... just some potential clues, you know?
I'm not even sure I can analyze my CM since the suppositories are probably messing with that. 
*sigh* the universe is forcing me to relax during this 2ww.


----------



## camishantel

yes it is progestrone an dthey think I might have a clotting issues but I can't take asprin as I am allergic


----------



## lisaf

ooh, that stinks about the asprin allergy. I don't know much about that condition or alternatives to asprin.
I'm pretty surprised they aren't checking your progesterone levels while on the Clomid then. If this cycle doesn't work for you, you should insist on getting it checked next time. Will they give you progesterone suppositories once you are pregnant?


----------



## camishantel

yes I will be on progestrone from the moment I find out I am... I think part of the monitoring was my fault this month I didn't know they were supposed to so didn't ask... ooops


----------



## lisaf

Well, you can call and tell them "I'm ready for my blood test tomorrow" and see if they just let you come in for it :)


----------



## camishantel

yeah I am going to call them in a bit I will let you know what they say


----------



## Annie18

Smile4me said:


> Annie are you ovulating hun?

Smile, no hon am not ovulating, went months not ovulating whilst on metformin as FS hoped that may help, then put on clomid but have not ovulated on last two rounds of clomid.


----------



## camishantel

so called dr and they said no they don't want to do a blood test unless I pop positive until after I start 2nd round of clomid which they will also do folicle scan and hcg trigger as well as bloods.. so just didn't want to do bloods this month...


----------



## lisaf

cami - Its probably not a huge deal that they skip 1 month... sort of a 'lets try it and see' approach. As long as they'll do more monitoring on the next one you should be fine. 



So hey, I just got really stupidly upset at my friend's facebook post. She is due in Sept (this is the one who started trying right when I did). I've spent hundreds of dollars on gifts for her and stuff for her baby shower this weekend. She just posted about how she's touring another daycare so expensive she'll have to mortgage her house to afford it and does anyone want to contribute to the "Baby Daycare Fund" (the last part was a joke).
I almost cried when I saw it. I've spent the cost of daycare every month so far just trying to GET pregnant. I know my troubles have no effect on her finances and her real concerns etc. But I don't get to post publicly and complain to all my friends about this... I don't get to ask, even as a joke, for people to pay for my fertility treatment costs.

It just really stinks. Its like my heartbreak doesn't count because there is still the possibility of me getting pregnant someday (one of the many reasons I won't speak out to all my general acquaintances about what I'm going through is because I just cannot deal with people who give me that attitude... that it take some couples 8 years so I can't say I'm childless yet).


----------



## caz & bob

aw lisa :hugs: hun you will get your soon i hate people like that xxxxx


----------



## camishantel

aw lisa hun.. I understand though I feel like the only place I have found that I can complain or joke or whatever is on here because no one else really understands... like yesterday I was complaining because my co worker and his wife just found out she is 7 weeks... they weren't even going to start trying till the end of July but instead found out they are expecting... HATE THAT IT IS NOT THAT EASY FOR ANY OF US


----------



## camishantel

however I called the dr and am going to try the baby asprin... i am only supposed to start with half as when I was 16 had a severe reaction to asprin and they want to make sure I don't again but said due to the recurrent mc that I most likely have a clotting issue


----------



## camishantel

oh the constipation.... is that a clomid think at 6 dpo to have constipation have had it for like 3 days now and since I have been on metformin almost a year I have had diaherra like 3 times a day... would rather have that


----------



## lisaf

I know constipation can be a sign of pregnancy, but if its been going on for 3 days thats probably not the cause. I never noticed it as a side effect.


Grr... just got super mad/worked up about this thing at work.... only thing that cheers me up is the thought that maybe I'm just moody right now... :haha::haha::haha:
Only you gals would understand that mindset!


----------



## camishantel

yeah in october I was constipated for a week but it was from pregnancy then .... I am so thirsty I am like standing by the water jug at work... missouri weather I think


----------



## Smile4me

My turn:haha:
Today was very emotional.. I'm like a roller coaster, one minute I'm fine the next I'm going off on dh for something that is out of his control... I feel awful for treating him this way but my hormones are raging and I haven't been able to sleep at all and I have no appetite, as much as I want to be positive, Its so damn difficult!!!!
I'm pissed/sad/confused/positive/hopeful/angry all at the same time and I can't contain or control my feelings... I'm usually the positive one, the one that lifts everyones spirits but I feel so helpless right now.
I am truly blessed to have such wonderful family and friends but I am getting mad at the smallest things and taking them out on the ones I love the most which makes me more mad and sad... I think I've gone crazy... lol

Sorry I just needed to vent. But I still don't feel better:growlmad:
Everyone has to break down right?


----------



## camishantel

oh honey I understand I had my d&c in november I was a mess for almost 3 weeks straight after that then when my due date rolled around I was a mess again and sometimes am at just random times... nothing we can say or do will make your pain go away all we can do is listen to you when you need to vent or cry or anything else.... hey and when you fell like punching someone you can punch me.. but only on here... I promise one day it will be easier


----------



## lisaf

Now I'm almost in tears just working myself up into a tizzy about this stupid work thing. I don't always handle things the best way and often feel that I get stuck in that point where as a woman you're either a doormat or a bitch, you know? I tend to err on the side of 'bitch'. I swear, if I was a guy, I would be totally respected and would be seen as just trying to do my job well and stand up for myself/my views... as a woman, I'm an anal, controlling bitch. :(


----------



## lisaf

aw smile - I started writing my post before I saw yours... 
I wish there was a magic pill that would make it all better for you.


----------



## camishantel

[-o&lt; I don't break out tonight from the aspirin and that it is my magic baby bean pill


----------



## Smile4me

awww Thanks Cami and Lisa 

Lisa hun I worked in IT with ALL men for 6 years at the company I work for, I totally understand I was always looked at like "the chick" and the guys just overlooked me on everything! You sometimes have to be the Bitch to get things done and don't feel bad about it, if your soft with them they just walk all over you.

Cami hun I cannot even begin to imagine what you have been through with your loss's and I truly admire you for continuing on this journey You have my upmost respect.
This is hard and it sucks!!!!! Some of the women know this about me already but I carried twins for 8 months but their cords got tangled and they passed so I had to deliver them - Anytime a mother has a loss its devastating, I can't name anything more traumatic and hurtful and I know as time passes it will be easier but today right now it sucks and I am pissed :)!!!

Thanks for letting me vent ladies, because I know tomorrow I will be back to being motivated but "Tonight I wanna cry" - Keith Urban lol


----------



## lisaf

There's some good hope if you haven't tried it/had a reaction since you were young.
My friend was allergic to Tylenol (when she was 17 or so she had a bad reaction). But 10 years later she tried it again carefully and is ok with it now.

REALLY hoping you dont' have a reaction so you can take it to help with any possible clotting!!!


----------



## lisaf

Smile4me said:


> Lisa hun I worked in IT with ALL men for 6 years at the company I work for, I totally understand I was always looked at like "the chick" and the guys just overlooked me on everything! You sometimes have to be the Bitch to get things done and don't feel bad about it, if your soft with them they just walk all over you.

Unfortunately my boss isn't ok with me being so assertive. He actually wrote on my last evaluation "walk softly and carry a big stick". I know he didn't think I had ever crossed the line with my assertiveness... just that it wasn't being received well.
Thanks for the solidarity though! :) I'm not an adamant feminist, but this is one of those things that is just a fact and it sucks. :hugs:

Vent away, I'm a big believer in venting! What you're going through IS unfair and there is no reason to be ok with it right now.


----------



## camishantel

Smile I am so sorry and I did not know that.. hun I am so very very sorry all I want to do now is cry..... but you are right some days you just get pissed and need to vent and the next day is better than a week later you want to punch me in the face :ROFL:


----------



## Smile4me

LOL I know I dont know how my family is tolerating my mood swings from the clomid making me go crazy... to the joy of pregnancy to the devastating loss... what more can a woman take... LOL Maybe I should take some tae kwan do classes or something and men wonder why we act the way we do..


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> awww Thanks Cami and Lisa
> 
> Lisa hun I worked in IT with ALL men for 6 years at the company I work for, I totally understand I was always looked at like "the chick" and the guys just overlooked me on everything! You sometimes have to be the Bitch to get things done and don't feel bad about it, if your soft with them they just walk all over you.
> 
> Cami hun I cannot even begin to imagine what you have been through with your loss's and I truly admire you for continuing on this journey You have my upmost respect.
> This is hard and it sucks!!!!! Some of the women know this about me already but I carried twins for 8 months but their cords got tangled and they passed so I had to deliver them - Anytime a mother has a loss its devastating, I can't name anything more traumatic and hurtful and I know as time passes it will be easier but today right now it sucks and I am pissed :)!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent ladies, because I know tomorrow I will be back to being motivated but "Tonight I wanna cry" - Keith Urban lol

Smile :cry: seriously I cant believe how much pain you have had to endure. I knew you were pregnant with twins before, but for some reason I thought you lost only one....I cant believe what you had to go through...cant begin to imagine. My only thought is that you are strong and there is a plan for you, sometimes getting the most wonderful thing in life is the biggest challenge- I am confident you are going to get the most beautiful and perfect baby soon :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Cami hun don't cry for me sweetie, like you I have angels in heaven waiting for me :)

Britt hun thank you so much! I know WE ALL will have beautiful babies soon!

I wish we all lived in the same state and could do a weekend winery trip before our BFP :)
I am planning one as we speak! I just sent all my friends an Evite for a weekend girls getaway, I truly need it! You guys are the BESTEST!!!!!


----------



## camishantel

But Smile wwe both live in Ballwin remember


----------



## lisaf

wishing I had some infertile friends here to blow off some steam with! I've had one glass of wine in the past 10 months.... I could really use a good wine tour.
We've got great wine country out here ladies! Anyone want to come out here?
As I say this I think 'oh, but I'll be pregnant by the time we get something planned'... you'd think I'd have learned by now, lol!

Emotional rollercoaster here still... keep tearing up at my desk over stupid stuff.


----------



## Smile4me

Cami that is true hun and you are welcome to join us... we are looking to go the first week of September before I start my clomid and I'm only inviting my friends who can really relate ya know... not that any of my friends wouldn't its just some can relate and some can't ... I truly surround myself with some great people and I'm very selective when it comes to my friends. :) I can't stand arrogance, shallow, or narcasistic people so I have genuine friends.. oh dear there I go again being all sentimental and mushy....

True story... One of my closest friends is an Indian guy from New York who I met at work as a consultant, we met and became instantly like two old girlfriends and he is as straight as they come but he lives in LA now and he has been there for me through my divorce, wedding, etc... he just text me asking how my pregnancy was going and how i was feeling... so I had to tell the story and honestly I feel more comfortable talking to him than most of the women I work with... lol 
OK so anyway we would all make wonderful friends because we all have so much in common.
Cami hun seriously if you want to come, it would be a great way to get to know each other.. hehe

Lisa hun TEAR IT UP HUN!!!! Get all your frustrations out, go one step further rip a printer off the wall and take it out to a field and beat it with a hammer... (Office Space) LOL


----------



## camishantel

yeah I don't really have any friends that can relate at all... really don't have any close friends at all anymore because I am so selective and no one has passed the test as of late.. so really it's me and my BF and fam... obviously my dog and cats...


----------



## Smile4me

well just let me know if you can swing the first weekend in September for Hermann!


----------



## lisaf

Haha Smile.. wish I could get away with that here!
Having an IM conversation with one of my friends who knows I've been trying and what I'm dealing with... but just doesn't 'get' it... asking me why its so important that it happen NOW... asking me if I think losing weight would fix my problem. She's not trying to hurt me so I'm not letting myself get offended but WOW... exactly all the reasons why I don't tell everyone I know.


----------



## Smile4me

oh hun I'm sorry, I'm sure she's not trying to hurt your feelings but that's not really something you say to someone, you let them lead the way if they feel that would be an issue as to why but yea.. uh no thats not how you console a "Friend" I literally have two people at work that I would enjoy being around outside of work out of the 300 employees we have. 

Most of my friends are from high school.


----------



## camishantel

yeah I could ask off for it but hopefully I won't be able to drink by then ... took my asprin now waiting to see if I break out.. I am scrutinizing every little itch...


----------



## Smile4me

so true, we don't have to drink to have fun, I plan on Friday doing a spa day,, Saturday doing a winery but again those who don't drink, we can still have fun.. I just love the town and B&B I stay at is so Lovely! I'll PM you the details hun.


----------



## lisaf

Alright ladies.. getting a hint of a line again.
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/misc016.jpg

Both these tests were dipped at the same time. The bottom test was dipped for the recommended 3 seconds only. The top test was dipped for 5 seconds.
DEFINITELY a line on the bottom test. Crystal clear on the top test.

One more pic, just a slightly different angle, no tinkering with the photo itself.
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/misc015.jpg

I know if its for real it will get darker so I'm not getting my hopes up yet.


----------



## Quaver

Wow! Congratulations Lisa!:happydance:


----------



## lisaf

thanks quaver... still waiting to see a darker line. I've gotten lines like this on my past 2 other cycles also and got my period shortly after. Maybe its just the progesterone I needed... but I need to see a darker line for it to count in my mind.. Just based on my past experience.


on the downside, my stomach bug is back with a vengence :(


----------



## Quaver

lisaf said:


> on the downside, my stomach bug is back with a vengence :(

Let's hope it is not a bug but bub:baby:


----------



## winston83

Hoping to see that line get darker Lisa huni fx xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Lisa, that is the makings of a BFP! Congratulations!!!! I had a sneaky feeling about you but you just weren't having it. Try and believe! :) xx


----------



## yomo

Fingers crossed Lisa xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

OMG, Lisa.....I am soooo holding my breath for you, hun!!!! I can't wait to break out the bubbly and start the :happydance:.

Smile....the weekend retreat sounds super!!!! Exacly what the doctor ordered. Whilst I'm sad to be going on holiday without my DH, I'm looking forward to being with my girlfriends and getting my mind off this ttc business. Sending you plenty :hugs:

Em....thinking of you as you approach testing time. Hoping you don't have to have that MRI next month :winkwink:

Sending big :hugs: to everyone!!!


----------



## Annie18

Morning ladies,

Smile, lisa and Cami sorry you all felt so rubbish yesterday, i know what you mean about people not getting it that's why i love it on here, just feel so accepted and understood. 

Smile your weekend away sounds ace, shame i live in the UK.

Lisa i really hope that line gets darker sweetie, keeping fingers crossed.

Emma, i really you get your BFP i have a good feeling for you.

hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Nice line, Lisa. I know you prefer fact to false hope so I will point out that I had an extremely sexy line on an ic last month despite a very adamant BFN. However the bottom one is just a bit too sext to be an evap.... fingers crossed! God knows we could use a bfp round here right now.


Well I am CD14 and Monica the Monitor is still resolutely low. I think it is fair to say the soy has done nothing. So I am on a mission to get BMI back under 30 now. I have been good so far this week and am going back on Cambridge on the weekend to try and fast track a stone off. We shall see.


----------



## Smile4me

:happydance:WOW Lisa, is that an OPK or HPT?
Sending LOTS OF :dust:


----------



## lovelylea

hi all, 
my name is leanne and i have been ttc for 4.5yrs and still no luck. 
i have done cyc1 clomid day2-6 50mg and now am on cyc2 day2-6 clomid 100mg.... i did my test today and another negitive, which i am gutted over.... i am so glad i have come on here today as you all give me hope and i dont feel like i am going through it on my own... 
thanks girls xxxx 

ps lisa i have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## MrsChambers

Woooooooooo Lisa I am keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you - i seem to have missed so much over the last few days. 

AFM I am currently CD 13 waitign to see if I will ovulate this cycle of Clomid. I am charting but have no idea if what I have so far is looking normal or not! Grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Annie18

lovelylea said:


> hi all,
> my name is leanne and i have been ttc for 4.5yrs and still no luck.
> i have done cyc1 clomid day2-6 50mg and now am on cyc2 day2-6 clomid 100mg.... i did my test today and another negitive, which i am gutted over.... i am so glad i have come on here today as you all give me hope and i dont feel like i am going through it on my own...
> thanks girls xxxx
> 
> ps lisa i have everything crossed for you xxx

leanne good luck with this cycle of clomid hon x


----------



## lovelylea

Annie18 said:


> lovelylea said:
> 
> 
> hi all,
> my name is leanne and i have been ttc for 4.5yrs and still no luck.
> i have done cyc1 clomid day2-6 50mg and now am on cyc2 day2-6 clomid 100mg.... i did my test today and another negitive, which i am gutted over.... i am so glad i have come on here today as you all give me hope and i dont feel like i am going through it on my own...
> thanks girls xxxx
> 
> ps lisa i have everything crossed for you xxx
> 
> leanne good luck with this cycle of clomid hon xClick to expand...

thank you xxx 
i was not surposed to do my:hugs: preg test untill today, do you think i shoud still do it or do you think i am just clutching at straws ?????/


----------



## Smile4me

Welcome Leanne, you will find the support you need right here so Welcome Home :)
What cycle day are you hun?


----------



## lovelylea

hi xx 
am all confussed.... 

i had my last period on the 9th july and took clomid on day 2-6, so unsure when do preg test... 
did one yesterday and cam back negitive, so you think i took the test to early...


----------



## MrsChambers

Was the 9th July the last day of your period or the first day? If it was your first day then you are only on CD14 which means you shold be ovulating (if Clomid has done it's job) around about now. And then AF should come in about another 14 days - althogh Clomid can often push ovualtion back to CD17. x


----------



## lovelylea

MrsChambers said:


> Was the 9th July the last day of your period or the first day? If it was your first day then you are only on CD14 which means you shold be ovulating (if Clomid has done it's job) around about now. And then AF should come in about another 14 days - althogh Clomid can often push ovualtion back to CD17. x

it was my first day of my period xxxx 
so i should be still trying now??? 
i thought ovulation was 14days after your first day..... 
please help


----------



## lisaf

Morning everyone.... thanks for all the pma... BFN this morning.
I won't lose hope just yet though. My temp is doing good which I know only means the progesterone supps are doing their job but thats reason enough to keep hoping in my mind.
DH thought last night's line was the 'best' line we've seen so far. 
Going out of town this weekend so I will only be able to post from my phone and no more pics unless the test is dark enough to not need my macro on my digital camera.

I packed 7 ICs, lol.... after I took those two tests last night, DH thought I should pack more!! :D I think I infected him with my addiction....


----------



## MrsChambers

lovelylea said:


> MrsChambers said:
> 
> 
> Was the 9th July the last day of your period or the first day? If it was your first day then you are only on CD14 which means you shold be ovulating (if Clomid has done it's job) around about now. And then AF should come in about another 14 days - althogh Clomid can often push ovualtion back to CD17. x
> 
> it was my first day of my period xxxx
> so i should be still trying now???
> i thought ovulation was 14days after your first day.....
> please helpClick to expand...

OK I think I am getting a bit confused now. I will explain how I see it.

If 9th July was the first day of your last period then that makes today CD15. They say you normally ovulate about day 14 but this is not gospel and differs for most women. Clomid has also been known to push ovulation back although unless you are having scans, charting, doing OPK's or day 21 bloods you may not definately know when you ovulate. Therefore I would say you should still be trying now and for the next few days and if you had a normal 28 day cycle you should expect AF 6th August.


----------



## lisaf

lovelylea - I did clomid for 4 rounds and ovulated a different day each time. CD15-CD18
The first cycle I somehow missed my surge but I think it would have happened on CD 15 (the brand I was using was not sensitive enough for me but was 'darker' at that time than before or after).
I usually got my positive OPK on CD15 though then ovulated sometime before CD18.

Don't give up yet!


----------



## lovelylea

MrsChambers said:


> lovelylea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChambers said:
> 
> 
> Was the 9th July the last day of your period or the first day? If it was your first day then you are only on CD14 which means you shold be ovulating (if Clomid has done it's job) around about now. And then AF should come in about another 14 days - althogh Clomid can often push ovualtion back to CD17. x
> 
> it was my first day of my period xxxx
> so i should be still trying now???
> i thought ovulation was 14days after your first day.....
> please helpClick to expand...
> 
> OK I think I am getting a bit confused now. I will explain how I see it.
> 
> If 9th July was the first day of your last period then that makes today CD15. They say you normally ovulate about day 14 but this is not gospel and differs for most women. Clomid has also been known to push ovulation back although unless you are having scans, charting, doing OPK's or day 21 bloods you may not definately know when you ovulate. Therefore I would say you should still be trying now and for the next few days and if you had a normal 28 day cycle you should expect AF 6th August.Click to expand...

i feel stupid... lol 

yes i am having bloods taken on day 21... 
so just for some advise... 
from my 1st day of my period how many days to i wait untill ttc and how may days do i try for?????? 
i know i should knoe this but my doctor was not very clear?

ps thanks for your help x


----------



## lisaf

there is something called the 'egg meets sperm plan' which suggests you start having sex every other day from Day 10 until you get your positive OPK.. then to do it every day for a few days, wait a day, then one more (I am not sure this is EXACTLY what the plan says, I just know its something like this).
It seems to have a good success rate... you can just keep going every other day until you are sure you ovulated.


----------



## MrsChambers

I was just going to say the same thing as Lisa every other day from day 10 but Smile knows the SMEP best i think.


----------



## DragonMummy

I do SMEP (sperm meets egg plan) and it is basically as Lisa says. You should use ovulation tests or a fertility monitor to identify the best days as you will only get a certain amount of clomid so you need to make the best of the opportunities you have! xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

yes but it starts at day 8 girls but I do clomid days 5-9, and dont forget your preseed ladies.


----------



## camishantel

morning ladies so welcome lovelylea.... so nice to have you
lisa hope you get your BFP...
Smile hope today finds you in better spirits
AFM- had slight dip in temp today -.07 but am wondering if that is because I started the asprin thing last night... so a little indifferent right now.. will write more later getting ready for work at the moment


----------



## Smile4me

k hun talk to work about September :) btw, where do you work in Ellisville? I'm at HealthLink downtown

Today is better ladies its a new day and one more day closer to TTC.


----------



## camishantel

US Cellular.... do you think the asprin could havecaused my slight temp dip this morning.. I took it right before bed last night


----------



## lisaf

from what I've found, it CAN lower your temp a little, but smaller doses shouldn't have much of an effect. 
You took half a baby aspirin, right? Its possible it lowered your temp. 
Basically it seems to affect some women but not others.

Any allergic reaction?


----------



## Smile4me

oh yes and it was very slight
I'm not a charting expert as I don't chart but I've seen enough about the ladies who do chart to know that could have an effect.


----------



## lisaf

UGh so I almost puked this morning... not exactly a sign of pregnancy though since what triggered it was getting out of my car and stepping in a pile of puke!!!

I looked at my test again now that its dry, and there IS some hint of a line (def pink) but too faint to show up in a photo. I know it doesn't count if its after the time limit... but these tests never give me evaps...I check obsessively up to a day later, lol.
I just need to be patient and wait for a darker line is all.. *sigh* No spotting so far which is good news!


----------



## Quaver

lisaf said:


> UGh so I almost puked this morning... not exactly a sign of pregnancy though since what triggered it was getting out of my car and stepping in a pile of puke!!!

Yuck!:sick:


> I just need to be patient and wait for a darker line is all.. *sigh* No spotting so far which is good news!

Good luck:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls kids have broken up yayyyyyyy 6 long weeks of lying in haha well i have done an opk what do you think i have o today or will be tomorrow lisa whooop hope its your bfp hun xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0006.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## camishantel

no I took a full dose as I couldn't get it too cut and took another dose this morning and am fine... have had slight twinges in my sides though.. kinda weird but whatever.. yes I am not freaking out about a -.07 dip in temp 98.40 down to 98.33... and Smile PM me details ASAP as in order to get off work I have to put in for it by August 15th at the latest and the sooner the more likely I would be to get it off


----------



## camishantel

OMG at work right now and my right nipple is KILLING me.... if its not because of a baby please make it stop.. ooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwww... left one a little sore but not like the right one


----------



## caz & bob

cam your chart is looking good hun xxxx


----------



## camishantel

just hope it stays that way... how are you today caz


----------



## Smile4me

ok hun as soon as I have definitive plans I will PM you hun.
All I know is as of right now it is September 3&4th YiPPPEEEEE:happydance:


----------



## camishantel

that helps dates are what I need the most


----------



## Onelildream

Hey all. Just dropping in to say hello! Hope all is well. I've finally stopped bleeding from the D&C. I can't wait to start ttc again!
We're going to the opera tonight. I'm so excited! Hubby is doing a great job cheering me up! Hope all is well. I think I saw a BFP, LISA? That's great news. XOXO all!


----------



## Smile4me

HEY Hun!!!!
Yay you are going to have so much fun tonight I'm so glad DH is taking you out hun you need it. DH and I are having a date night tonight or tomorrow can't decide and one night looking for new bathroom fixtures... romantic I know!!

You just stopped bleeding hun? Mine hasnt been a flow at all i mean its weird its like just a little yesterday but nothing really today?


----------



## Smile4me

oh and did you get all your cleaning done? I have to say I havent touched my Dyson in two weeks and oh "We meet again my little friend" i love it! I know it sounds crazy but I felt so wonderful after getting some cleaning done... I know dh is going to be upset with me for over doing it but I have been on my duff for three days going crazy so it is my own therapy :)


----------



## sarlar

so ladies i just ordered preseed and soft cups after my second failed month on clomid. now i need to know how to use them! WHEN do i start using them etc...


----------



## Onelildream

Smile-not done cleaning! :( I had 2 weeks of ironing to catch up on (my hubs has to wear shirt and tie to work everyday) and I have to clean all the crap I don't usually clean to impress my dad. hahaha. he loves me anyway, but my house DOES need the deep clean!
Anyway, I used 50mg Clomid this last time. Should I push for 100mg? Maybe my eggs will be better if they have a better push? IDK. Any thoughts?


----------



## camishantel

there is a forum on how to use the softcups with loads of answers on how to use them and when.. I think if I don't get my BFP this month I am going to go get them so many people on the softcup forum got their BFP after first cycle of using softcups..


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: Ladies! Just popping in to say hi and leave you all a big :hugs:

Smile & Onelildream- I'm glad to see you both in better spirits....:hugs:

Lisa- were all still hopeful that someone will get a BFP this month- HOPEFULLY YOU!
:hi: To all the new gals!!


----------



## winston83

Just popped in to check on all u lovely ladies hope things are going ok am looking forward to seeing some lovely bfps next time I check fx for u all xxx


----------



## lisaf

Still in limbo here... BFNs on tonights tests... Yesterday must not have been a real line I guess. Testing tomorrow with IC and am FRER to be safe. Staying with my very pregnant friend right now with her baby shower tomorrow so I could really use a BFP. I almost burst into tears when she talked about how the baby kicks her unless she leans back in her chair. Hanging on by a thread here... :(


----------



## MrsChambers

Lisa - just the person i need your help my thermometer played up this morning flashing loads of different figures at me before and first reading was 36.47 but as I thought that was a big high for me I did it again and got 36.12 which temp should i use? x


----------



## MrsChambers

Aw Lisa hunni I know how hard it must be for you right now - but please keep strong that line will get stronger - plaster that false smile on your face it will soon be one of your friends arranging your baby shower xxx

Hey win hows you? x


----------



## winston83

Am ok thanks mrs chambers have decided that I am goin to get my bloods done this month just to check if anything happened without the clomid hope u r ok x


----------



## lovelylea

hi ladies.... 
i have been reading through wll your messages and i get a little confussed as we have been trying for 4.5yrs and our doctor has not advised us on anything.. 
all i was told was told was to take tablets to make me have a period and take 3 metformin per day and once i have a period take clomid on days 2-6 and on day 21 get bloods taken and do that for 3months and them come back and see the doctor.... 

i feel like am in the dark and i dont know what am doing at all... 
i feel sick everyday on the meds and have even had to take time off work as a that bad most days.... 

can anyone help and give me some advise 
i have just bought ovulating tests as i can see you all use these... 
am unsure on the whole temp and asprin and cd days ????????? 

(i really should ask more questions when i go to see my gyno)


----------



## camishantel

the reason I take asprin is I have a clotting issue and I am just supposed to take one baby asprin everyday... not on certain cycle days.. as far as metformin I have been on it for almost a year now and only side effect I had was diahreha.. but had this everyday but only like twice a day so side effects on that weren't to bad for me if they are bad for you you need to talk to your doctor as your dose may be too high.. clomid the only side effect I have is hot flashes so I take it at night and it isn't so bad... hope that helps


----------



## camishantel

morning ladies.. 
Lisa-hun fx'd for you.. 
Smile- how are you feeling today
goodmorning winston and mrs.chambers haven't seen you guys on here for a couple days so welcome back hope all is well 
AFM-my temp went back up today after my slight dip yesterday..so hope this is it... still no reaction to the asprin so yay for that... AF due tomorrow but this was my first month on clomid so she could be late even if I am not preggers... still having sore nips they aren't badall the time but sore when I wake up then sometimes very sore for a hour or 2 during the day... very dizzy though and almost gagged on my toothbrush then on my water thismorning so hope this is all good things with the temp going up


----------



## Smile4me

:hugs:*ok ladies this is going to be a long post as I want to help Lea or anyone else feeling confused.*:hugs:


Metoformin will help you get your period hun which in return should make you ovulate.
If and when you finally get your period, the clomid will help with ovulation which helps release your eggs.

Once you start taking clomid your cycles should be around 30 days in which the norm of a 30 day cycle would be ovulation should start at around cd14... some have it later some have it earlier.
I personally have always had a regular period and ovulated on my own but couldn't get pregnant. I had an US to see if I was releasing eggs and in fact I was. DH had somewhat of a low morph and motility rate so my dr put him on wheat germ to help build the little soldiers. He would take his vitamins everyday plus three tsps of wheat germ daily.

We all use the ovulation sticks starting at around day 10 twice a day pretty much to catch the ovulation surge and the trick to this is to not pee for about four hours so you can check in the morning around 11 and evening around 5-7 but remember not pee as your urine stregnth needs to be strong.
Once you have a positive ovulation test then you know you are ovulating and you can catch that egg :)

Some of us follow the Egg Meets Sperm plan and you can google it if you want more information but it worked for me.... you must start bding (baby dancing) on cd (cycle day) 8, 10, 12, 14, and on your positive ovulation day dtd (do the deed) two nights in a row take one night off and then one more night for safe keeping.'

Clomid can cause your cm (cervical mucus) to get hostile (dry) you should use preseed which is a sperm friendly lubricant that helps the sperm catch the egg. Also once you have had intercourse as soon as .. you know then put the soft cup in to keep the sperm from flowing out. I never ordered the softcups as I didn't have time but luckily the preseed is sold at CVS. You can find preseed online as well. It's just cheaper at CVS in MO.

What I have learned from the last four months is I would drink decaf green tea and grapefruit juice, and a teaspoon of robitussin (the plain kind with no dm or df or whatever initials behind it just plain roitussin) three times a day from my last AF day until ovulation this also helps he cm. 

I know it sounds like a lot to remember sweetie but honestly DH and I tried for 15 months on our own and the first month we tried the preseed and the rest of the regimine it worked so get a piece of paper and put together a checklist daily for you so you won't miss a step.

Please don't feel frustrated and down like you don't know what to do, it adds to the stress levels of TTC and we have ALL been there and will be there again soon but try to keep a positive mindset we all need each other to get these BFP! and each month when someone gets one it just gives the rest of us hope that it can and will happen :)

I hope this helped hun.
:flower:


----------



## lisaf

I'm on my phone right now so it's hard tho write too much. Not sure what to say about the thermometer. I'd probably go with the first one unless it really seemed to be a malfunction. Thanks for the PMA guys. Kind of hard to keep my hopes up at 12 dpo and a BFN on a FRER. Easier to assume I'm not. Boobs still not the slightest bit sore. No other symptoms. I'll stay on the supps until 14 dpo just in case. Was almost crying last night, worrying about how we will afford my next cycle :(


----------



## Smile4me

oh I forgot ... Cami I am doing much better today my dh and i drove around after dinner last night and just talked and talked for about an hour and it really helped me get some stress relieved and we are doing another night out tonight...hehe

Another thing i forgot to mention is the first round of clomid which was 50 mg 
Now remember this is my personal experience so each one of us is different.
I had all the pregnancy symptoms
sore breast and nipps
hungry like a bear
mood swings very bad
cervix was low and firm
Second round of 100mg I had no symptoms really a lil heartburn 
but I finally learned how to check my cervix and it was soft and high

Today I am determined! Today I know it will happen for us, I am telling my girls tomorrow and I am going to BE POSITIVE that I am going to get another BFP!!!

Oh Lisa hun I can't imagine being in your shoes right now but like Chambers said, this friend will be throwing a shower for you REAL soon!!!!


----------



## lisaf

Oh yes, and the best place to learn about cycle days and CM and stuff if fertilityfriend.com. If you click on my purple bar you will see what a BBT chart looks like (both ovulatory and anovulatory). The best place to learn about HPTs and OPKs is peeonastick.com

And the metformin can definitely make you sick! Most people say it gets better after a couple of weeks but if it's too much for you, tell your doctor and they should lower your dose and maybe get you back on a higher dose but gradually.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you are all have in a nice weekend my and the oh are on awer own son has gone fishing and camping with my brother still got the dogs throw haha xxxxxxx


----------



## lovelylea

thank you everyone that as really helped.... 
i have asked the dr to lower metformin but he advised i dont ovulate on just 2 metformin so i need to stay on the 3.... 
i just keep telling myself it will all be worth it in the end xxx 
good luck to you all and hopefully one of us will have good news soon xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

just had a nice + opk xxxxxx


----------



## camishantel

does your temp always drop with implantation and is it always a big drop and would it always be on dpo 8 or 9 or could it be earlier like dpo 3... just wondering


----------



## caz & bob

ye your temp does drop with implantation hun xxx


----------



## camishantel

how much does it drop and when or is it different for everyone


----------



## caz & bob

think its diffrent for everyone hun 8 to 12 dpo you can implant it will drop down then go back up the next day hun xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

OK ladies, I started my day off by going to visit dh at work, then ran over to CVS, grabbed some preseed for myself and Onelildream, then headed to Childrens place to return some stuff and found a ton of things for the girls for school I mean a load of stuff for under $100 yipppeeee!!! :happydance:
then I went get dh a new shirt, and to Target for school supplies and got my two oldest some awesome room decor so yea I'm about -$500 but hey I feel better :haha:and I will pep their spirits up after we tell them with a bag for each of them or two or three... OOPS!! Oh well, it got me out of the house and just waiting for dh to come home so we can go see Inception with Leonardo DiCaprio tonight :):winkwink:


----------



## camishantel

Smile did you buy all the preseed from CVS I needed to go get some tonight :LOL:


----------



## Delilahsown

Yay for O, Caz!

Smile- Inception was good! It took a little while for me to get into it, but the story was interesting! have fun on your date :hugs:


----------



## camishantel

I feel so nauseous today.. I think the heat is getting to me and it normally doesn't but it has just been so hot and humid and gross out... I think I might go get some dollar store cheapies.. I don't want to use my FR till tuesday but don't think I can wait that long to test... although if I am still on a 26 day cycle I should start tomorrow but I think clomid is supposed to make your cycle longer... a few twinges today goes from right side then moves to left then back ... so weird


----------



## Smile4me

Actually hun I did :blush:
They only had two left and btw... I saw US Cellular as my dh works across the street from you..hehe I almost came in but wouldn't know who to look for...lol:dohh:


----------



## Britt11

caz & bob said:


> ye your temp does drop with implantation hun xxx

Hey hon, actually temperature only drops for 30% of woman according to FF- so more common to not have an implantation dip than not :) (its on their website if you want to check it out)

how are all you lovely ladies doing??

I am 8dpo today, not feeling overly hopeful today- but I hope that changes
:hugs:


----------



## camishantel

Smile I am the redhead... I tried to put a pic on my profile here but still hasn't shown up even though it says it is my profile pic... who knows..

now please tell me why I decided it was a good idea to go to deals and get a test and come home and take it.... then read that it is only 99% accurate in detecting pregnancy hormone levels the first day of your missed period so being as I am only 8 dpo not likely it would show now would it :dohh::rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

oh no Cami you should have asked I would have told you I made the same mistake.. LOL!!
ok well I'll update my profile so you can see what I look like..or wait here's a pic well... I dont have that many on this computer....
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## camishantel

you are beautiful... when did you make that mistake i was so laughing at myself right after I dropped the pee on the test with this funky little eyedropper thing


----------



## Smile4me

awww thanks hun,, when I opened the box...:haha:
Also I bought one of those expensive "Are you fertile" tests... :dohh: luckily I returned it after buying it... why do they look just like the ovulation kits?

btw CVS has ovulation test for 18.99 for 20 thats a low price... get it "Thats a low price" have you ever seen those cheesy commercials?

BTW Inception was FABULOUS! Although I have to see it again to really get it.


----------



## camishantel

so glad your date night movie night was good... I will keep that in mind for next month if the witch shows her ugly face.....about the ovulation test... I got a free are you fertile test with the last First Responses I bought.... didn't use it though as it says will probably not work if on any meds used for fertility.. which I am... if you have PCOS.. which I do.. so I figure whats the point


----------



## camishantel

oh another question .. do you think my AF will be late anyways because of the clomid... supposed to start tomorrow if I wasn't on the clomid so not sure what to think... I normally have a 26 day cycle


----------



## Smile4me

well my first round of clomid I was two days early and the second round i got my bfp so I'm not sure hun... 
What cd are you on?


----------



## camishantel

cd 25


----------



## camishantel

you can look at my chart


----------



## Smile4me

25 you should take a test tomorrow


----------



## camishantel

yeah well I took that stupid dollar store one tonight when I got home and nothing.. however according to FF I am only 8 dpo ... I just wanted to save my FR test


----------



## Smile4me

well if you are 8 dpo you have a while to go... I'm sorry I dont read the charts or take temps... if thats the case then you have four more days before you can tst really...


----------



## camishantel

yeah... I am having a weird stabbing pain really low on the right side at the moment owwwt


----------



## Smile4me

thats a good sign!!!! Did you read my earlier post of my symptoms?
I have four girls, plus I carried twins for 8 months :( and now this mc.. so I have a lil experience at 35......lol


----------



## camishantel

I'm 31.... so far all of mine are little angels... so if stabbing pain could be implantation do you think my temp will dip tomorrow ... I know you don't temp but from what you have read or whatever


----------



## camishantel

also I do have asthma but had swelling in my feet and ankles today as well as shortness of breath and this was inside in the airconditioning... I think everyone in stl had shortness of breath outside today


----------



## Smile4me

awww i know sweetie I don't know how you do it but I totally understand why... :)
I really dont know about tems... im sorry.
Did you ask off for the 3rd and 4th? I'm working out details now.. we may stay in Washington my niece lives there and she knows of a good spa place and she said she would be the dd so... can't beat that plus they have good food choices. :)


----------



## camishantel

I don't drink anyways so I can drive as well... I just need to know cost so I know if I can afford it but time off then shouldn't be a problem we get one weekend a month off


----------



## camishantel

no do you know where that post is


----------



## Smile4me

1110 :)
my niece is looking at a hotel room that would cost us about 40 each for two nights... plus the spa which i calculated about 30 for a massage then food...? would that work?


----------



## camishantel

that should be good


----------



## camishantel

yeah the checking the cervix thing I have no idea what I am feeling for or how to do it


----------



## Smile4me

Cool everyone is so nice and down to earth like me.. he he
It will be good times, I was thinking I'd meet ya before just so you know who I am and stuff.... lol


----------



## camishantel

probably a good idea/ :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

Do you work tomorrow?


----------



## camishantel

yes ma'am.. 12 to 5


----------



## Smile4me

I may stop by :) I'll have my 11 year old, she is coming home from Ohio.. she doesnt know about the mc yet so ... I'll just tell her that we talked on the phone..lol... my name is Verna btw... I'll certainly try to stop by. I may take her out for lunch at pizza hut or better yet.. Deweys down the street YUM!!! OK I"m going to bed..:sleep: too much shopping lol


----------



## camishantel

me too... exhausted tonight... see you tomorrow maybe


----------



## Annie18

Hi ladies.

Hope you well, any more BFP lisa? Emma when you testing.

Went to FS on friday he's upped my dose to 150mg and can pay to have follicle scan day 12 as not covered on nhs. thinks need surgery so on waiting list for ovarian drilling (sounds lovely lol) should have surgery done within 4 months. anyone else had ovarian drilling?


----------



## samfitz

hello ladies well im back from my hols havent had chance to catch up yet hope everyone is ok afm nothing to report xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all i have got another + opk this morning so think im going to pop an egg soon i use aw er preseed last night and again tonight so im covered if i o now wont my lp be short do you count the day you have o to no how long your lp is xxxx


----------



## sarlar

yay for O caz!! lp is counted from day of O to the first day of af, so depending on when you get a bfp or af shows, that will be your lp. you always hope for 14 days i believe. you may have a long cycle and still have a good lp!! FX


----------



## camishantel

so temp droppedtoday ... I am 9dpo but normally would start today as I have a 26 day cycle... I was reading on FF though that a implantation dip has to be at least .3 degrees and mine was just a little over that so if my temp goes back up tomorrow and no AF then I might test wedensday....so fx'd.... not really haveing any AF symptoms today actually I am extreemly nauseous have been trying not to hurl since I got up not fun


----------



## Quaver

Fingers crossed *camishantel*:flower:


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you cam hope we all get the bfps this month xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Good luck ladies .... thats Caz, Cami, and Lisa.... ooooo FX'd!
Annie oh hun ovarian drilling does not sound fun but whatever works right?


----------



## caz & bob

ty smile big :hugs: xxxx


----------



## camishantel

godmorning Smile... when does your daughter get back


----------



## camishantel

I think I have super nose today... every smell is intensified and I can smell what my neighbors are cooking as well as my cat box which is freshly changed... eeeeeewwwwwwwwww


----------



## Smile4me

LOL hmmmmm that sounds promising hun, so if you are preggers what is the plan for the doc to make sure this lil bean sticks hun?

She is supposed to get home around noon but last checked (10) they hadn't left Ohio yet.... :( I'm hoping soon, I miss her! I was thinking sweetie, I'd like to come up without the kids or we can meet after work one night or a day your off? That way we can actually sit down and chat? Can you pm me your schedule for this next week?

I really think this is it for you Cami!!!!


----------



## camishantel

yes I can... I hope so but for some reason not to hopeful today.. time will tell... as for the beanie sticking as soon as I know for sure I am to call the dr and the will call in progestrone that day for me to start.. as well as I am now taking asprin as they think I have a clotting issue..


----------



## caz & bob

how did they fine out you had a clotting issue hun xxx


----------



## winston83

Hey girls how's things going no bfps yet then I have my fx for a couple of u Emma wen u testin Hun xx


----------



## caz & bob

ok winston how are you hun i have just o whooooop xxxx


----------



## camishantel

they did some sort of clotting blood test thing


----------



## mrphyemma

I tested this morning Winston.....:bfn: I'm afraid.
Have had some cramping and a couple of spots on my chin so am pretty sure she is on her evil way. Should have gone for the MRI scan after all! The only upside is that I can now have a drink or two on holiday :wine: :drunk:
I believe I will be ovulating whilst on my holiday too :wacko:

Not sure why it isn't happening for me. I would have thought once the clomid got me ovulating properly that it would happen but alas not :nope:


----------



## winston83

I'm with u Emma babe thought the clomid would get the eggs popping and everything else would happen like it has before still find it hard to understand When I went from babymaker to empty xx hope u have a crackslackin holiday am sooo glad I took this mnth off I have been out ate what I wanted and got pissed love it xx good luck to u all this cycle am super glad u popped an egg caz Hun nice one xx


----------



## Annie18

Emma hope the witch not on her way hon.

Hope everyone else good.

Smile i know ovarian drilling not the nicest thing but if it helps me ovulate then don't mind operation.

Cami fingers crossed for you for your bfp x


----------



## DragonMummy

Evening all. first day on Cambridge diet today and I am STARVING! Trying not to dwell on it and to drink lots of water but I really am hank. Will be interesting to see how much I can shift in a fortnight if I stick to it properly. The only other time I did it properly I started cheating in week 2 but lost a stone in a fortnight - will be good if I can do that again then slowly wean myself back onto food. Could lose 2 stone! That would be good. We shall see. Am going to print out one of Harry's scan pictures. Then when I am feeling wobbly I can just look at that and remember what I am aiming for....


----------



## caz & bob

sounds good dm aw emma hope the witch stays away for ever xxxxx


----------



## hopes fading

DragonMummy said:


> Evening all. first day on Cambridge diet today and I am STARVING! Trying not to dwell on it and to drink lots of water but I really am hank. Will be interesting to see how much I can shift in a fortnight if I stick to it properly. The only other time I did it properly I started cheating in week 2 but lost a stone in a fortnight - will be good if I can do that again then slowly wean myself back onto food. Could lose 2 stone! That would be good. We shall see. Am going to print out one of Harry's scan pictures. Then when I am feeling wobbly I can just look at that and remember what I am aiming for....

Hiya. My friend did the Cambridge diet and lost lots of weight quickly in order to look fantastic for her wedding day! Would you want to thump me if I reminded you that nothing tastes as good as thin feels?! Or in our case; nothing tastes as good as a baby bump will feel ;-D Good luck! X


----------



## keepsmiling

i worked on the fertilty ward last nite and i was havin a good read up on my break,, n apparently the pln is for pppl with a bmi of under 30 is,,,, 6 cycles of clomid, if tht fails then 3 i jectables, and 3 iui
and our fertility clicic offerc 3 cycles of ivf with fresh eggs, and up to 6 with frozen
sounds very promisng, and its put me in a better mood with the whole ttc lark xx


----------



## DragonMummy

no I won't thump you! That's what I need! I can't be bothered with people pansying around my feelings - I need facts!!

I have made a little image on Paint with three photos. One is H's 12 week scan, one is a pic of me at 20 weeks, blooming, the other is of me and DH in the hospital with our newborn Dragon. I have printed it out and stuck one on the fridge, one on the snack cupboard and one on the bread bin. I have a fourth one in my purse for when I want to get my snack on at work!


----------



## keepsmiling

thts a gr8 idea dm, i was thinkin of takin one of me in my undies,,, not a nice site lol xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Get your OH to take a pic of you in your clothes, but something snug fitting. then every time you shift 7lbs, get him to take another one of you in the same outfit. it's amazing the difference a few pics makes!


----------



## keepsmiling

good idea,,, i think hubby wud like that, i did measure myself when i was 14 stone n now im 13 so mybe time for a few more measurements xx


----------



## Smile4me

Stomachs in knots, gifts are wrapped and tissues are ready!!!!:cry:


----------



## Annie18

Hi ladies,

got loads of pain in right side so did opk and it's proper positive, oh my god, could i really be about to Ov?


----------



## Smile4me

:headspin:YES MAM!!!:yipee:
:hug:


----------



## camishantel

still no AF no spotting no nothing just some weird twinges in left side today.. last night was right side


----------



## mrphyemma

Good luck with the weight loss DM, I know just how blooming hard it is. I lost 2lbs this week and 20lbs in total but that is since flipping New Year! I lose a couple of pounds and then stick or go up by one and then lose another few. Wish I could just stick to a plan properly but food is my comfort and when the chips (no pun intended) are down on the ttc front a kitkat is good company!

Have had a bit of brown discharge so I'm thinking she will be knocking tomorrow for sure. Had a few tears, mainly of frustration that I only have a few cycles of clomid left and then I am on my own. I am toying with trying a cycle of 150mg. I'm getting desperate now, I would drink neat bleach if I thought it would help :)

I have noticed on two occasions, once today and once a few days ago that I had a wet patch on my top and have found my left nipple is leaking slightly. I am a bit worried. Could it be something to do with the clomid or something more sinister. Should I tell my doctor?


----------



## keepsmiling

hi smile,, nice to c u
how cum uv got ticcues at the ready?
xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Smile4me, good luck sweetheart xx

Annie, go get that eggy xx


----------



## Annie18

oh i hope so FS really made me believe didn't Ov really hope do, going to ring husband and get him to come home lol x


----------



## keepsmiling

have u tested today emma, ur not out til the wicht is here in full slow, im halfway thru the tww i hope if i did ov,
im goin 2 do a little run or bike ride every day nos to shift the podge,,,, im getin desperate xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Yes I tested this morning. BFN. She is definitely coming. :(


----------



## mrphyemma

Annie just a thought but have you tested using a hpt? +opk's at Cd 31 just get my mind ticking that is all.


----------



## Smile4me

Telling the girls today, so I went shopping yesterday so after we break the news to the girls we can at least try to lift their spirits by giving them something exciting to open... not that it makes it any easier but I hate to see my girls hearts broken and I know they are going to be devastated so... its the least I can do...

I'm not telling a soul next time until I am at least 4 months


----------



## keepsmiling

aww sorry hun i didnt realise ud told the girls today,,, how insensitive of me
xxx


----------



## Smile4me

oh no hun don't worry at all silly...
We are telling them around 6pm when they all get back ... dd coming home from Ohio with her aunt. 
I think I need intervention I have cleaned in places in my house I didn't know exhisted... lol.. guess it's just the nerves working me over!


----------



## keepsmiling

aww, well i hope they dnt take the news too bad,
wil be thinking of u and ur family at this hard time xxx


----------



## Annie18

mrphyemma said:


> Annie just a thought but have you tested using a hpt? +opk's at Cd 31 just get my mind ticking that is all.

No not used HPT as temps showing not ovulated yet, my last cycle was 42 days so wondering if could maybe be about to ovulate, suppose will see if temps rise. hope you ok Emma, still keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## DragonMummy

@Smile - big hugs for you honey. They'll be fine. Kids are much mroe resilient than us and get over a heartbreak much quicker. xxx

@Cami - I'd say youre only 9dpo going by your chart - plenty of time yet. As for the twinges, I get them all cycle on Clomid!

@Em - boo for af. we're not doing too well with this poxy drug are we? :rofl:

@Annie - get shagging!! :haha:


----------



## camishantel

so just ran to the bathroom cause was cramping and thought oh here comes the witch... but no sign of her still just had to do no.2... it's so stressfull when you are hoping your gonna get your BFP and are still having weird cramping and stuff


----------



## Smile4me

oh hun we have all been there... or consistenly are in the same boat as you ... it will be worth it all but the process sucks that's for sure!!


----------



## caz & bob

Smile4me said:


> Telling the girls today, so I went shopping yesterday so after we break the news to the girls we can at least try to lift their spirits by giving them something exciting to open... not that it makes it any easier but I hate to see my girls hearts broken and I know they are going to be devastated so... its the least I can do...
> 
> I'm not telling a soul next time until I am at least 4 months

same here smile i am not theres no point i think i brings bad luck tbh xxxxx


----------



## Delilahsown

caz & bob said:


> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> Telling the girls today, so I went shopping yesterday so after we break the news to the girls we can at least try to lift their spirits by giving them something exciting to open... not that it makes it any easier but I hate to see my girls hearts broken and I know they are going to be devastated so... its the least I can do...
> 
> I'm not telling a soul next time until I am at least 4 months
> 
> same here smile i am not theres no point i think i brings bad luck tbh xxxxxClick to expand...

Hi gals! you know- I thought the very same thing when I had my m/c- when we got pregnant last time- I was extremely hesitant to tell anyone for fear that something may happen, but because i'm a nurse, I HAD TO tell people- there were either certain patients I couldn't be exposed to, or lift heavy things. and then after i m/c- i couldn't help but to think that i jinxed myself for telling people...:cry:


----------



## Smile4me

You know I don't even know what to say honestly...
Its just sad that you can't even share the most amazing thing in the world with anyone in fear that one day it can be ripped away from you in a second. I mean wtf?
Sorry girls I am having a bad day,,, I really thought that I would be able to just get my mind off of things and tell the girls with a positive attitude but so far I tried eating at least something and I get diarreha.. sorry tmi but not only are my hormones changing from being pregnant but I can't eat... thats just great!!


----------



## camishantel

oh smile... I am so sorry ... I would invite you out with me tonight but I am goign to a strip club,.... long story but used to DJ there so just going to hang out with friends


----------



## caz & bob

:hugs: smile xxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

big love to you Smile. I was having a nose at your FB pics earlier - you have got one beautiful family and your wedding pictures are lovely. Chin up chick, it will take time to get over this - don't beat yourself up. xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

smile - I hope you all made it through the telling ok. It is just so rotten to not be able to share your joy for fear of something going wrong. At least by having told them, they know why you are going to be upset and not feeling well for a while.



Update for me - I had a great temp this morning... never gotten this high unless it was my mid-LP peak.... I know the progesterone supps do raise my temps, just got my hopes up because it jumped up so much higher than the rest. However I'm still getting BFNs. I also started to spot just a little on my last bathroom trip so I'm not too hopeful now. It really stinks that I have to make a choice to give up on the suppositories... all those stories about late BFPs or women needing bloodtests to find out they were pregnant etc...I know I'll at least do them again tonight. May call the doctor after that, see what my temp does etc. Maybe he'll just take pity on me and do a blood test so I know.


----------



## camishantel

oh lisa hun sorry to hear about the spotting but I am one of those people that always spot even before things got bad and my dr said even if I have a normal pregnancy that spotting will be a issue so don't give up hope yetI am also one of those that almost never get BFP on hpts and need to have a blood test to confirm... very frustrating


----------



## lisaf

thanks cami - maybe I'll beg my doctor for that blood test then... at least I won't be wondering if I made the right choice or not


----------



## samfitz

good morning ladies hope everyone is well an not stressing too much afm nothing too report has i dont know when i ovulated has i didnt take my temps while i was away so i dont know what dpo i am but out of curiosity i took a temp this morning an its very high an af is due in 4 days but im not very hopefull this month has bd was not by the conception book broke all the rules in more ways than one oops xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xxxxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Fingers crossed for you Sam, it often works like that so maybe there is a little holiday souvenir hiding away. I am hoping to smuggle a souvenir back from my holiday too ;)

Hi Caz, Have you ovulated finally and in the 2ww yet?


----------



## caz & bob

ye emma 1dpo today yaaaaaaayyyyyyy haha how you doin hun xxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Yayy!! It seemed like you were waiting forever for that +opk. :O)

I'm fine thanks hun, had a few tears yesterday but I'm ready to give cycle 4 a good go once AF arrives. Thinking of trying a cycle on 150mg just as an experiment, failing that maybe a stick of dynamite might get the ovaries working!!


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun i dont see why not you do get emotional on clomid dont you i took soya this month and its stronger than clomid i think cuz the symptoms were strong heres me nice opk from yesterday xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0007.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Phew! Just read over 10 pages!! This thread sure moves fast!!!

Em....I do pray AF doesn't come, but if it does, good luck this cycle babes!!! I want that BFP for you so so very much!!!!! Hoping for some good news in August :hugs:

Good luck with the weight loss, DM! Will you be trying the soy again this cycle.

Yay for ovulating, Caz!!! Now for the nerve wracking 2ww :dohh:. Good luck babes!

Lisa....still crossing my fingers and toes for you!!!

Smile...hope it went well breaking the news to the family. You're in my heart and prayers still!!

Winston, Dobs, MrsC, Annie.....everyone....hope you're all great!! I'm looking forward to my FS appointment tomorrow, at the new hospital! After that, I travel for my vacation on Wednesday night. Can't wait. Will miss my DH something awful though :cry:


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies,
Peach congrats hun that is awesome!!! WoooHooo

AFM the girls cried a lot and were mad and upset, my daughter that returned from Ohio had bought dh and I a card (baby card) so she just felt awful! We had a long night of explaining how common this was and how in life we have to deal with these things and that we as a family will not give up and we will keep trying thank God they don't really understand what "trying" means or we will have three peeping toms every night... lol Yes they did it let's see if we get a baby brother or sister... HA! they did have a lot of questions wondering where the baby went if it was still in my tummy etc.

They loved their presents and they are so adorable they all kept saying "you didn't have to buy us anything" and then they were really upset because they put two and two together and said... Mom you didn't have a bad day at work you knew didn't you? UGH I'm just glad it is over and we can start moving forward.
So today is the first day of moving forward!
Thank you so much ladies for being here for me, It has meant so much to have such a wonderful support team and such lovely ladies to go through this with.

I appreciate each one of you!


----------



## keepsmiling

im glad the kddies took it as well as can be expected,, i bet it was awkward with all the questions, but i guess honesty is the nest policy xxx


----------



## Annie18

Big hugs smile, it's sounds like you have an amazing family, and i am sure you will have another addition to it very soon xx


----------



## keepsmiling

:hugs: to smile


----------



## Dobchops

Hello lovely ladies.

How's everyone doing? I'm 4dpo today. 

DM good luck with the diet.

Isi hope you fs app goes well.

Smile :hugs: for you.

Caz how are you feeling?

Lisa fx'd for you

Emm, keepsmiling, Annie everyone, hope everything is going well.


----------



## caz & bob

ok hun how are you have you o xxxxx


----------



## Quaver

Glad you have such a supportive family Smile:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh tres sexy opk, Caz!


Thanks dobchops - am starving but it will be worth it in the end. It's only a month out of my life, isn't it?


----------



## Smile4me

Good luck Isi hun on your appointment!!!! Where are you going on vacation?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Smile. Coming to the States (Augusta, Georgia).


----------



## Dobchops

caz & bob said:


> ok hun how are you have you o xxxxx

Hi, yip I'm now about 4 or 5 dpo. Time has move so fast I can't believe I'm in the 2ww again already.


----------



## camishantel

ok goodmorning ladies will write more later getting ready to go to work... 
For all of those that chart... my temp went back up today and am10dpo.... normally would have started yesterday like clock work for at least the last 6 months... still no sign of AF but am super tired today... I slept all night and could totally go right back to sleep


----------



## keepsmiling

if i did ov im either 7 or 8dpo,, its gone quick 4 me too xx


----------



## Smile4me

YAY Dobchops!!!!!
We REALLY need some BFP soon to lift up some spirits .... We can do this!!!
just keep saying "I think I can, I think I can" lol!


----------



## hopes fading

Hi all, I have a few questions in anticipation of starting clomid next mont, if anyone can help... I have never managed to get a positive on an OPK, I have been using cheap brands and will move to a more expensive brand next cycle but I am still worried that they just won't work for me. One thing I should point out though is that I drink an awful lot (water)! I try and limit myself for 2 hours before hand but I wonder if I am still drinking too much? I will struggle to drink nothing at all?! Also, is there an increased risk of m/c associated with clomid? Good luck to all in their 2ww, I agree with Smile, some BFP's would be just the job! X


----------



## caz & bob

dobchop 1dpo me xx


----------



## caz & bob

clomid will help you o hun and the cheap internet opks do work cuz i use them hun i o on my own anyway they put me on clomid for 6 month cuz i have one tube and on clomid i had 2 losses but most people get there bfp on it xxx


----------



## lisaf

hopes fading said:


> Hi all, I have a few questions in anticipation of starting clomid next mont, if anyone can help... I have never managed to get a positive on an OPK, I have been using cheap brands and will move to a more expensive brand next cycle but I am still worried that they just won't work for me. One thing I should point out though is that I drink an awful lot (water)! I try and limit myself for 2 hours before hand but I wonder if I am still drinking too much? I will struggle to drink nothing at all?! Also, is there an increased risk of m/c associated with clomid? Good luck to all in their 2ww, I agree with Smile, some BFP's would be just the job! X

No increased risk of m/c that I've ever heard of.
Cheap OPKs work just as well, if not better than name brand ones. Its all about finding the right sensitivity for your body's levels. I tried Answer brand and got WAY too many positives (was def. not ovulating). I tried First Response and didnt get a positive even though I clearly ovulated. Then I tried a cheap internet one and got super dark positives (I even pulled out a first response and used it on the same pee as the super dark cheap test... and the first response STILL wasn't as dark as the control line!).

Not saying that you shouldn't try another brand, just that you may not get better results simply because its a brand name.
I really understand the worry/paranoia... I'm that way about everything (worried I wouldn't ovulate on the clomid... worried that even though I did once, that I wouldn't next time etc etc). If you don't chart your temps, I highly recommend it. Its a great way to get reassurance that you did actually ovulate and know for sure.

Drinking too much water CAN dilute your urine. Holding it at least 2 hours before you test is a good idea. I drink a TON of water and haven't had it affect my tests really... of course I can hold it like a champ.. 6 hours + is easy for me.

Good luck! :)


----------



## lisaf

caz - yay for O!
Can't wait to hear of some BFPs from everyone!!!

AFM - BFN this morning and my temp took a bit of a dip. Still spotting a little.. .just barely barely there... I wouldn't even notice unless I was looking. 
My cervix is still high and now feels firm... I don't know much about CP.. anyone know if this means anything? My cervix was high but still pretty soft until this morning. Would the progesterone supps be affecting my CP?
I'm not sure its worth calling the doctor for a blood test or not... seems pretty hopeless and I hate to looking and feeling like an idiot for getting my hopes up. :(


----------



## caz & bob

aw Lisa not out yet hun xxxx


----------



## lisaf

well I won't be out as long as I keep taking the progesterone, doesn't mean I'll be pregnant, lol. Thanks for the PMA though.


My pregnant friend told me that she and her husband have talked about me and mine (we all started trying at the same time). She said it just doesn't seem fair to them that they are almost due and I'm still not pregnant yet. I laughed my ass off and told her I totally agree! :) Nice to hear the 'its not fair' line from someone who was lucky and can see how sucky it is for me.


----------



## keepsmiling

i just did an opk and got a vvv close to pos,, but im suposed to be 7-8dpo.
so strange, this hasnt happend b4, i mean i do somtimes get a 2nd line but not this dark
i think maybe i didnt ov and im now about to,,
i was getin cramps like af so thought id do 1
im cd 31?
xx


----------



## lisaf

take an HPT!!!! :)


----------



## caz & bob

aw ye hun xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

not at 7-8dpo,, i did tht last month n got all disapoinetd, plus i dnt have any chepies only sd, and im not wasting those suckers!
i ust dnt get it, maybe im about to ov/
xx


----------



## caz & bob

i think you have already o hun so it could be a bfp xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

i thought i did too, cos i relly did get cramps this mont, but thn again it cud be pcos
x


----------



## caz & bob

when did you come on af hun xxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

26th june
xx


----------



## Smile4me

no keepsmiling wait until you are 11 or 12 dpo.. I just don't want you to get your hopes up and I know the wait is so bad but just wait hun.


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls how are you doing?
I have tried to catch up on most of the posts.
Em- how are you doing? I have to look at your ticker, I lost track where you are in your cycle.
Smile- I am so sorry that you had to go through all of this but the worst is over now (telling the girls) and I know you will get that sticky bfp very soon. I did chuckle with your comment of thank goodness the girls dont know what trying is or they would check in on us :rofl:
DM- good luck with the diet :thumbup:
Caz- yeah for O :happydance:
Isi- sounds like a fab trip!! have fun and g.l. with the FS!
Lisa- good luck hon, if its not a bfp this cycle than hopefully very soon :hugs:

AFM- not sure what to think, was woken up the night before last with pretty significant cramping....lol, it was so wierd, I had a prego dream that I was in labour and I actually woke up with cramps. feel normal today though, so not reading into it. 10dpo, just waiting it out
:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

i am goin to wait this one out def,, i dnt plan on testin this month,, if i did ov then af is due in 4 or 5 days cos my lp is 12 days and im 7 or 8dpo now, so next weekend af shud be here, iv not been late for 4 months now so hoping af wil come on time..
it just seems strnage that iv got a close to pos opk,, but it cud be cos iv got pcos xx


----------



## hopes fading

lisaf said:


> hopes fading said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, I have a few questions in anticipation of starting clomid next mont, if anyone can help... I have never managed to get a positive on an OPK, I have been using cheap brands and will move to a more expensive brand next cycle but I am still worried that they just won't work for me. One thing I should point out though is that I drink an awful lot (water)! I try and limit myself for 2 hours before hand but I wonder if I am still drinking too much? I will struggle to drink nothing at all?! Also, is there an increased risk of m/c associated with clomid? Good luck to all in their 2ww, I agree with Smile, some BFP's would be just the job! X
> 
> No increased risk of m/c that I've ever heard of.
> Cheap OPKs work just as well, if not better than name brand ones. Its all about finding the right sensitivity for your body's levels. I tried Answer brand and got WAY too many positives (was def. not ovulating). I tried First Response and didnt get a positive even though I clearly ovulated. Then I tried a cheap internet one and got super dark positives (I even pulled out a first response and used it on the same pee as the super dark cheap test... and the first response STILL wasn't as dark as the control line!).
> 
> Not saying that you shouldn't try another brand, just that you may not get better results simply because its a brand name.
> I really understand the worry/paranoia... I'm that way about everything (worried I wouldn't ovulate on the clomid... worried that even though I did once, that I wouldn't next time etc etc). If you don't chart your temps, I highly recommend it. Its a great way to get reassurance that you did actually ovulate and know for sure.
> 
> Drinking too much water CAN dilute your urine. Holding it at least 2 hours before you test is a good idea. I drink a TON of water and haven't had it affect my tests really... of course I can hold it like a champ.. 6 hours + is easy for me.
> 
> Good luck! :)Click to expand...


Good point - I will switch brands but not necessarily to a more expensive brand - just different one. I have charted in the past but again, didn't really work for me. I put it down to the fact that I wake all through the early hours and so it was very difficult to take it at the same time each day. I will dig out the thermometer for my 1st clomid cycle though! What day would you recommend starting OPK's? My ave cycle is 32 days though has been a bit off the last 2 cycles. I hope I am not putting too much faith in clomid, I am kind of pinning all my hopes on it as though it is some miracle drug... Oh how wonderful it would be if each and every single one of us got our BFP's soon hey. Oh, this is my 1st cycle after HSG so I am praying I will get BFP this month and won't get as far as Clomid of course. X


----------



## camishantel

Britt if we both get BFP this month then we should be due pretty much same day as I am 10 dpo as well today


----------



## Britt11

camishantel said:


> Britt if we both get BFP this month then we should be due pretty much same day as I am 10 dpo as well today

that would be so nice wouldnt it. How are you feeling any symptoms? Have you tested yet?
cheers,


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Ooooh Britt!! I'm mega excited for you, hun! Good luck!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

britt your chart looks good hun xxx


----------



## lisaf

cami - I'm really liking that rebound I see on your chart today! FX'd!!


----------



## Smile4me

:dust: oh good luck hopes fading.. no 1 we need to change your user name.. :haha:seriously don't let your hopes fade, we all need to remain positive... We can do this!

It has been tough trying to catch up with everyone and keep tabs but as long as we keep our siggys up to date we should be good. 
I'll update mine as soon as I get back on clomid which will hopefully be September, unless my doc says August is good then guess what, I won't be able to contain myself.

As far as a miracle drug sweetie, I truly do believe it is in my heart.
DH and I were trying on our own for 15 months with absolutely no luck and the second round was successful 100mg so it does work but I believe a little regimine such as preseed, robitussin, drinking grapefruit juice, and green tea did the trick... 
Again, if we keep our siggys up to date with everything we are trying it should help the others. 
:hugs: Good Luck to all of us! We will get there :kiss:

Britt hun I too had a dream about a BFP and it was so real, and I got my BFP that month, its OK to read into everything, that's what keeps us motivated and hold on to every glimmer of hope :flower:


----------



## camishantel

I am super tired... have been having some sore nips nothing too bad... heartburn last night and all I had was cereal so that was odd... some swelling in my feet and ankles but could be the heat and I am also having some twinges.. very thirsty.. not testing till tomorrow or wedensday and even then I might not get a positive because I have trouble getting positives on HPT's ... if I haven't started tomorrow though might call ob and see if can get bloods as I am supposed to start progestrone asap if I am


----------



## Smile4me

Thats a good sign!!!


----------



## lisaf

Just spoke to my doctor. He wants me to do my progesterone for one more day then take a test tomorrow. FX'd.... Seems kind of unlikely right now. FF says that 83% of positive tests are reported before 14dpo and that only 2.9% of pregnancy charts show spotting at 14dpo. Those seem like pretty slim odds to me.
I'll be taking one this afternoon, tomorrow morning, then tomorrow afternoon... after that I think its safe to say I'm not pregnant.


----------



## caz & bob

fx for all of us this month hope we all get what we want xxxxxx


----------



## camishantel

oh and also today if I lean forward (Iam overweight) it puts pressure on my lower belly which is very uncomfortable and tender today.. still no sign of AF... so hopefully thats good...


----------



## camishantel

feeling angry at the moment... was in a great mood now in a angry mood... no paticular reason just angry...


----------



## camishantel

awww lisa still holding out hope for you hun... still no sign of AF for me and have read contridicting reports most people say clomid does not affect your cycle or length at all.. others say it shortens it... then only a few say it lengthened theirs so have no clue now...


----------



## lisaf

cami - I'd have to say that if you have progesterone problems, then clomid can DEFINITELY lengthen your LP.
With a nice strong progesterone level, your period is held off as it takes longer to peak and drop down.


I don't know about the shortening thing... I sometimes think some of those girls weren't tracking ovulation and their cycle overall was shorter because clomid brought their O up sooner. I know thats not always the case, but I think it happens sometimes and people mistakenly think it shortened their LP.


I'm up and down here..cramping like AF which almost makes me hopeful but then realizing its most likely just AF. Almost hoping the witch breaks through the supps so I don't have to second guess myself.


----------



## camishantel

aww.. well if that is what you want then I hope it happens soon so you can get out of limbo... 
AFM... I hope this is it.. not good on the charting thing but everyone says you dip then rise is a good sign and I dipped almost to cover yesterday and back up today... I have gagged like 4 times today... sometimes I gag once in a while but not feeling like this all day..


----------



## lisaf

FX'd cami!

Of course I want a BFP, lol.. but if my test is just going to be negative tomorrow and I'm going to have to decide if I want to follow the doctor's instructions and stop taking the supps... then I'd rather have the decision taken out of my hands by AF showing up.


----------



## camishantel

ahhh I must have misread that... yeah I understand that... you sound kinda like me I would totally rather the decision about that be taken out of my hands to as I would probably use them for seven years straight thinking I had a elephant baby in me :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

I've actually thought to myself.. maybe I'm just pregnant and getting my period ... that would explain why I've gained weight... hehe.

I'm also thinking now is if I should try to get my cycle timing right by taking them a few days longer.
I have CD3 labwork then CD13 scan... I am out of town August 6th-Aug 9th... its a 7 hour drive so there is a chance I can do an early scan on Friday the 6th or a late one on Monday the 9th (though unlikely since traffice can be unpredictable).
So I'm trying to predict when my period would start when I stop and if the timing will work out.

I'd just reschedule the trip, but its my best friend's wedding and I'm her matron of honor... so I don't have a choice, lol. 
Maybe I'll just already be pregnant and it won't matter, right? right?


----------



## camishantel

right.... just went to the bathroom... still no sign of AF but the gag thing is starting to get to me all I wanna do is go home and go to bed I am exhausted


----------



## keepsmiling

cameshantel have u tested?
xxx


----------



## camishantel

not yet... well except the other night with the dollar store cheapie that was a mishap funny story... basically took the test then read 99% accurate for normal pregnancy hormones at the first day of missed period... I was only 7 or 8 dpo so would have been way early... and my dip wasn't till yesterday and then back up today if you look at my chart


----------



## camishantel

this might sound bad but if I am I want to get ms very soon and have it all the way through at least 12 weeks so I have a little peace of mind


----------



## keepsmiling

when u testing, im hoping to test sat if no af b4 then, cos im due on friday or sat xx


----------



## DragonMummy

evening all. still starving.....


----------



## lisaf

anyone here ever tried the shangri-la diet?


----------



## Quaver

lisaf said:


> anyone here ever tried the shangri-la diet?

No, what is it?:flower:


----------



## lisaf

its a diet where you can eat what you want, but you drink a few tablespoons of oil and drink sugar water. Its supposed to change your appetite so you don't binge eat or feel hungry all the time while losing weight.
I'm not sure about it.. was curious if anyone here has tried it and what they think.


Update. My spotting is a lot heavier. I'm seriously doubting that I should take my suppository tonight. Doesn't seem to be any point. I just got neg test and I have a feeling AF will show up tomorrow if I don't take the supp. I don't know if there is a point to holding out hope. Seems easier to get it over with, you know?


----------



## camishantel

so sorry Lisa... 

AFM- still no sign of AF and am truly exhausted think I am going to cuddle up on the couch with my BF and rest also was craving white castle so went and got some then couldn't eat it because the smell was making me super nauseous


----------



## lisaf

oooh cami that sounds very promising!!


----------



## camishantel

I hope so but am not trying to get my hopes up... still tired but can't sleep yet.. having to pee a lot still some lower crampy feelings and alternating shooting pains in my lower sides as well as had a sharp shooting pain in my left breast earlier but no sign of AF


----------



## lisaf

just saw one of the iphone 4 video chat commercials and it had me bawling.


----------



## MrsChambers

Morning ladies,

Is it the same one we have over here Lisa - well one of them the one where she has the scan and he is in the forces? xxx


----------



## winston83

Morning ladies how is everyone doing started slimfast this morning did it after I had Jordan and lost 3 stone so am hoping I can get my bmi down to normal in the next mnth give me a better chance wen I start my last 2 rounds of clomid x


----------



## mrphyemma

Morning Ladies,

Cami, I have everything crossed for you, you have some super symptoms going on. 

Britt, Any news? Hoping this is your month x

Isi, Enjoy your vacation. I would love to go to the US again x

Lisa, Did you take the progesterone? I'm sorry you are having a bit of a time of it all x

Hope everyone else is well. DM and Winston good luck on the diets x

AFM...CD1...The witch showed early this morning. Clomid Cycle 4 here we come!!


----------



## MrsChambers

Aw Em am sorry about the witch hun xxx


----------



## mumsy2one

Hey everyone,
You girls are all so close catching up on here it makes me smile.

I started my first ever cycle of Clomid after trying to concieve for the past 2 years, i took the chlomid 50mg from day 5 to day 10 and im now on day 12. 
Yesterday morning i had cramps lower belly and by 10pm last night at work i had very light brown spotting : ( also having really bad cramps this morning like im about to have a period allllll over again. 
Anyone expierenced this at all im a litlle confused i never had this before??


----------



## Annie18

em sorry witch showed up, fingers crossed for cycle 4 hon.

Cami britt fingers crossed for BFP for you both.

Lisa hope you ok honey sorry things feel rubbish.

DM and Winston goog luck with the diets ladies.

I now don't think Ovd this month, as temps stayed low, think my +OPK must have been a cruel trick! when will i learn not to get my hopes up too much, think was wishful thinking in that i could avoid the ovarian drilling.

hope everyone else good x


----------



## Quaver

:hug:mymsy2one:hug:
No I didn't have any symptoms.
I still don't have it.

Perhaps you are oving?


----------



## mrphyemma

mumsy2one I haven't had what you are describing but some people do have a little bleed when they ovulate, so my money is on that x


----------



## mumsy2one

Hopefully it is where im ovulating then or trying to........I started to worry abitim on day 12 perhaps even 13 of cycle ( as it was hard how to class the first day) so i guess its around the average time to ovulate.

I shall start with the opk's next month to see if i actually am 

Thank you


----------



## keepsmiling

morning ladies,, so sorry af got u emma, good look to winston and every1 else this cycles, 
heres to ur bfp this month lisa
im stil getin cramps today at 8-9dpo,, xxx


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, Hope you are all well..... sorry AF got you Emma fingers crossed for next month.

I am really really suffering with hot flushes this month! I have escaped them until this month, do you think the longer you are on Clomid the more it gets into your system? 

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls aw emma hate the witch hope 4 cycle you get it hun good luck to everyone else afm just got back from the gym just chillin now with th oh xxxxxxx


----------



## Quaver

yomo said:


> do you think the longer you are on Clomid the more it gets into your system?

I don't know. Doesn't having side effects mean it is working better?
When I tried Soy, I got no side effects, and the result wasn't good:blush:
With Clomid, I didn't get side effects either, so even though I ov'd on time (CD15), I don't know if the eggs are any good.

We are going to try 3 cycles with Clomid 50mg, so hopefully it'll get more into the system for me too:flower:


----------



## yomo

Quaver said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> do you think the longer you are on Clomid the more it gets into your system?
> 
> I don't know. Doesn't having side effects mean it is working better?
> When I tried Soy, I got no side effects, and the result wasn't good:blush:
> With Clomid, I didn't get side effects either, so even though I ov'd on time (CD15), I don't know if the eggs are any good.
> 
> We are going to try 3 cycles with Clomid 50mg, so hopefully it'll get more into the system for me too:flower:Click to expand...

Thanks, Fingers crossed Clomid works for you, I am on month 4 I was a little unsure if I should have a break as my FS has given me 6 months. How many months did you do? xx


----------



## mumsy2one

Im having the worst cramping ever now.... : ( : ( : (

Hot bottle some paracetmol and the sofa for me


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. Hope everyone is doing great!!!

So sorry about AF, Em :hugs:! Sending you lots of :dust: for cycle 4!!!

I had an AMAZING discussion with my new FS. I got more from the 1 hour appointment that I had in 20 cycles with my beloved Ob/Gyn! Totally fantastic doctor who enlightened me so much!!! But that's the good news. The bad news is that IVF might be the better option for me. He believes that my 1-tube situation, along with the minor adhesions I had in the past, might not make IUI a viable option. And you know what, I think I'm impatient enough to agree!!! Please pray for me ladies.


----------



## caz & bob

isi fx if you have ivf hun i have adhesions to but he said its not that bad xxxxxx


----------



## Annie18

Isi Glad you had good appointment with FS, keeping my fingers crossed for you sweetie for IVF x


----------



## Quaver

yomo said:


> How many months did you do? xx

I'm on my first:thumbup:


mumsy2one said:


> Im having the worst cramping ever now.... : ( : ( : (
> 
> Hot bottle some paracetmol and the sofa for me

Big:hugs: Take care:flower:


Isi Buttercup said:


> I think I'm impatient enough to agree!!! Please pray for me ladies.

Good luck!:happydance:


----------



## 1babyplease

Hey all! I don't know all the rules to this site and if I'm allowed to just jump in these discussion boards, but it seems to me that most of you sound like experts and I need guidance! I've been TTC for about a year now and just finished my first cycle of clomid 50mg with no luck. I'm doing this in kind of an unconventional way because my husband and I have been living in the middle east all summer and haven't had international health care. I did a round of check ups before we left but we didn't have time to set up a game plan. So, (I know, I know...) I just purchased clomid at a pharmacy here and paid out of pocket for a pap and ultrasound a few days before my period to make sure everything was a okay before starting on CD3. Anyhoo... with no luck last time I'm ready to try again. That's my story in a nut shell... My best friend is 18 weeks along and tried for only one month and I'm extremely anxious and heartbroken for a baby. Just thought I could get some support here.


----------



## Annie18

Welcome ibabyplease,

Sorry you feeling rubbish, it is so hard when friend gets pregnant so easy, three of my good friends got preganant first time trying, just hang in there.

If you had scans what did they show? did they show you were growing follicles? I tried 50mg but did not ovulate, then 100mg and did not ovulate and now upped to 150mg which my FS said was highest could have and on waiitng list for ovarian drilling as have PCOS. Do you temp? if not not may be useful as will show whether you ovulated or not. I am sure the other ladies will have great advice, they are full of knowledge and very friendly and supportive x


----------



## Quaver

1babyplease said:


> just finished my first cycle of clomid 50mg with no luck.

Which days did you take Clomid?
Also, do you do opks? Do you know if you ovulated or not?


----------



## camishantel

1baby-you will definetly get support here as we are all hoping for the same thing so welcome

AFM- another temp rise this morning and still no sign of AF.. going to call the dr in a bit and see what he says about me coming in... I am starving today... it even woke me up because I am so hungry I ate and like 20 min later my stomach is growling again


----------



## Quaver

camishantel said:


> AFM- another temp rise this morning and still no sign of AF.. going to call the dr in a bit and see what he says about me coming in... I am starving today... it even woke me up because I am so hungry I ate and like 20 min later my stomach is growling again

Your chart is looking good:thumbup:
If you go in to the drs, will he do a blood test?

I noticed you have 4 angels. I'm so sorry:hugs:
Are there something you are going to do to prevent it?
I had one mc, but since it was 'only' one, they will not do anything:nope:


----------



## Britt11

Hello girls, hope everyone is well.
Em- sorry the witch got you hon but like you said onto cycle 4, fx'd for thhis one :thumbup: are you going to stay with 100mg or go up to 150mg?

Isi- thats awesome news. We will be doing IVF in Oct if this last IUI doesnt work (you have to be off Clomid for 2 full cycles). When ydo you think you might be able to get in? is it private or will they fund some of the costs for you? fx'd for you :hugs:

Welcome 1babyplease!!! Everyone is welcome on every thread and there are no rules, glad to have you. Good luck this cycle with your first round of Clomid. :thumbup:

Lisa- any updates?
Cami- chart looking good :thumbup: are you going to try another test?
Caz- how you feeling? you are a couple days in the 2ww now right?

Hows smile today?

AFM- not sure what to think about this cycle. Feel a bit off for sure but that could be anything. Tried an IC and bfn this morning and did an OPK for fun- it is near positive, but I know you can get a surge before AF. My af is due in 4 days.

talk soon
:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Morning everyone... Cami, you're chart is looking AMAZING.. FX'd the doc orders bloodwork and you get on the progesterone and everything is just perfect from there on out!

1babyplease - its important to get a follicle scan a few days before expected ovulation to see if its working, then a progesterone test 7 days after ovulation to see how strong your follicles are/were. It does take many women more than 1 try on the clomid and sometimes its a matter of getting the dose right. Charting your BBT can be extremely helpful (its been my biggest help and one of the cheapest things I've done).

AFM - After that stupid iphone commercial and my emotional breakdown (it was the one where the wife cryptically asks if he husband is alone on his end of the phone and tells him 'you know that little project we've been working on?'... and they drag it out and I was just sitting there praying the commercial was just teasing and it was going to be something like she finished repainting the living room...then the screen fades to black and she says 'you're going to be a daddy'. I could have held it together but DH walked by just then and saw my face and came to comfort me and I just lost it. Thats just cruel! Why are they ALL about babies?!?)
Anyway, after sobbing hystericlly on DH's shoulder like a 2 year old throwing a tantrum, we decided to just do what the doctor said and take the suppository. Temp dropped much lower today so I don't even plan on testing again this afternoon. Now its just a waiting game for the suppositories to wear off enough for AF to show. I'm a little nervous that it will be a nice heavy period since the progesterone should have been thickening my lining nicely. *sigh*
Thanks for all the PMA and emotional support girls.
I think I need a new game plan for pregnancy tests next cycle. I know I can't afford to stick to just FRERs or some other name brand. I know I'm not patient enough to wait until 14dpo either. Ideas?


----------



## camishantel

Thanks Lisa I hope so too... and that commercial gets me everytime as well... I am so tired I am actually going to take a nap.. kinds scared to call the doc and get a test in case it's negative... we will see I might wait till friday my next day off and then go see him as at that point I would be at cd 31 but don't know yet


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Britt!!! It's self funded, I'm afraid! Hoping for October as well....so that I can get myself psyched. Still sending you all the best wishes for this cycle hun :hugs:


----------



## Quaver

Britt11 said:


> OPK for fun- it is near positive, but I know you can get a surge before AF. My af is due in 4 days.

My AF is due in 5 or 6 days.
Good luck!:flower:


lisaf said:


> I think I need a new game plan for pregnancy tests next cycle. I know I can't afford to stick to just FRERs or some other name brand. I know I'm not patient enough to wait until 14dpo either. Ideas?

Why not get cheapy IC hpts?
I got some at Amazon:thumbup:


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies, hope everyone is doing well and we get some Positives soon!


----------



## lisaf

cami - I know it would really stink to hear that its negative... but if its positive, don't you need to be on that extra progesterone ASAP?


----------



## lisaf

OK, I'm now completely freaked out about my HSG. I read a blog I shouldn't have that had a stream of comments with women talking about how they passed out, threw up, etc.
My FS doesn't want me taking Advil.. only aspirin and tylenol. I'm going to ask him what I can/should take before the HSG.

I remember how bad my Mirena hurt being put in. I almost passed out, threw up and was crying from the cramps. I dont' know if its comforting to know I've been through pain like that and survived or if the fact that I know how bad that hurt is making it worse.

I know plenty of women go through it and say its not so bad...and most of you here who have done it say its fine... but I read one woman who said her first was fine but her second was excruciating so it seems like it varies a lot.


----------



## keepsmiling

mine was very crampy, i did cry but only cos i as so scared, and i took no pain releif xx


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> OK, I'm now completely freaked out about my HSG. I read a blog I shouldn't have that had a stream of comments with women talking about how they passed out, threw up, etc.
> My FS doesn't want me taking Advil.. only aspirin and tylenol. I'm going to ask him what I can/should take before the HSG.
> 
> I remember how bad my Mirena hurt being put in. I almost passed out, threw up and was crying from the cramps. I dont' know if its comforting to know I've been through pain like that and survived or if the fact that I know how bad that hurt is making it worse.
> 
> I know plenty of women go through it and say its not so bad...and most of you here who have done it say its fine... but I read one woman who said her first was fine but her second was excruciating so it seems like it varies a lot.

mine was totally fine (didnt really feel much) but my tubes were open and apparently that does make a difference (another girl was in tears just before me but she had spasm or blocked tube). Its very cool to see your tubes on the screen...I thought it was kind of neat so look forward to that :) They gave me a px for a high dose anti-inflammatory before I went. Oh I was VERY crampy though after it for the entire day- pretty much laid on the couch.
g.l. Lisa you will be fine.


----------



## lisaf

thanks girls... I needed some reassurances, lol. Here's hoping my tubes are open and beautiful and no other masses or abnormalities!! Still have to officially start AF to get my schedule set for all these tests.

I did want to share some pictures of the projects we did for the baby shower.
https://s288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Baby shower onesies/
We used freezer-paper stencils and painted onesies.. these pics are just some of the best of the ones we did. I hand-knit the teddy bear as part of my gift.


----------



## lisaf

Britt - they did a trigger shot for you this time, right? Your chart is looking good! When are you testing?


----------



## Annie18

Lisa good luck honey for HSG, am having HSG too but FS said would do it at same time as had ovarian drilling so will be asleep. the stuff you did for babyshower are lovely.

Cami and Britt really hope you get you BFP xx


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> Britt - they did a trigger shot for you this time, right? Your chart is looking good! When are you testing?

cool ideas for the baby shower Lisa!! 
no I did not get a trigger shot....I kind of wish they did that but they only do that for woman that dont O on their own at my clinic...
thanks, but temps are starting to slip....so not too hopeful. I did an IC today and blank white, I did an opk for fun and its pretty dark but I know you can get a surge before AF...
looking forward to a break from all of this next month!!

and thanks for the pma girls, seriously you are all so lovely
:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

what's your plan for next cycle Britt?
Hoping you don't need it... OPKs don't turn fully positive for HCG any sooner than an HPT would.. so it being darker but not positive may just mean your HCG isn't high enough for an HPT yet. FX'd still for you!
I was hoping you had a trigger shot which would explain all the positive OPKS, lol.


----------



## keepsmiling

i think thts wot iv been gettin britt, iv been getton close to pos opks for 2 days now, so im stopping testin now til af is due which is fri or sat x


----------



## 1babyplease

Wow! Thank you so much for your warm and quick responses. I have a feeling that I'm going to be on here a lot! You're all very helpful.... experts, really:)

So, to answer all your questions... No, I didn't get scans or tests done during the cycle. I realize that this is so important to do because it will let me know where to go from here, if I'm ovulating or not and when, however, this is the part that is very unconventional because of our circumstances. We are traveling the middle east and were in four different countries during the CD9-CD25...arghh. I'm also a touch skeptical of doctors over here in the first place, which I know I shouldn't however I'm a little out of my comfort level. At the same time, I can't wait any longer! 

So, I started clomid on CD3-7. Are these the right days?

I have not been tracking my BBT, however, I'm going to start in the morning... thanks for the advice! I did take four opk (they were very hard to come by here, so I only could find four, random) all were just light colored lines. I took these on CD13-16. 

So, I still have a month before I will be back in the states. I'm thinking about doing the 50mg again with the BBT charting to see if I can calculate myself. 

Couple questions though... does clomid effect your periods? I'm on CD2 and this is the WORST period I have had in years! I am so surprised because I didn't have an side effects while taking the pills or during the month, then bam my period starts and its World War 3 inside me! I also started on CD29 which I usually run about 33 to 36 days. Kind of long but fairly consistent. 

What do you think??


----------



## lisaf

Clomid can delay ovulation in some women and can make it happen sooner in others (especially if your cycles are a little on the long side normally). Since the time for your period to come is determined by when you ovulate, moving your ovulation up can make your cycle shorter.
I've heard one other woman mention a heavy period. The good news is that when you take the next dose, it usually makes your period lighten/taper off.

Taking it day 3-7 seems to be one of the most common times to take it. If you have time to get a package delivered during your travels you can buy OPKs online (mid morning to early evening are the best times to test... make sure you aren't drinking too much and hold your pee for a few hours before the test).

If your period came on CD29... that should have had you ovulating between CD13 and CD17 (it all depends on how long your luteal phase is..).
It also sometimes takes a while to find the right brand of OPK so just because that one gave you light lines doesn't mean you didn't ovulate. OPKs can be frustrating until you find the right one for your body.

Good luck!


----------



## Britt11

keepsmiling said:


> i think thts wot iv been gettin britt, iv been getton close to pos opks for 2 days now, so im stopping testin now til af is due which is fri or sat x

oh Crazy, we are due at the same time, AF is due Sat for me. I hope we get bfps :thumbup:

Lisa- thanks, yeah that was sure strange wasnt it, wondering if it was maybe the brand of opks i used....used them before but could have had a bad lot :shrug:
I am doing au naturale next cycle :happydance: we were going to do IUI without Clomid, but cant stomach another IUI just yet...we may do that for Sept (right before IVF in Oct)
how about you, what are your plans?


----------



## 1babyplease

Ok... How do you know your luteal phase?


----------



## lisaf

1baby - When you chart your temp, you see a sustained rise marking ovulation. The number of days between ovulation and your period starting is your luteal phase. Charting your temp is one of the only ways to really know how long it is (OPKs can help but they give you a 12-48 hour heads up for ovulation and you dont' know how long it is exactly).

Britt - As soon as AF shows, I schedule CD3 bloodwork and I think an ultrasound... then I start Clomid 100mg for days 3-7, then I get my HSG somewhere around CD8 I think... then CD13 or so I'll get my follicle scan. I'll keep charting my temp and doing OPKs and get my progesterone checked at 7dpo. If its low, I'll take the suppositories again and we'll rethink our plan... either higher dose of clomid or a different medication.


----------



## LadyofRohan

Hi ladies :hi:

I believe I may be joining you soon. I just had an appointment with a fertility specialist yesterday and she believes I have PCOS (mainly because I have really irregular cycles). She did a barrage of testing and I'm going in to get an ultrasound on Thursday to have PCOS confirmed. She said she's going to start me on Clomid as soon as my next cycle starts (she gave me progesterone pills to jump start AF because I'm on CD 65 and she's no where in sight). 

I'm sure I'll ask a ton of questions, so I hope you don't mind!

I really hope this works. :thumbup:


----------



## camishantel

Quaver said:


> camishantel said:
> 
> 
> AFM- another temp rise this morning and still no sign of AF.. going to call the dr in a bit and see what he says about me coming in... I am starving today... it even woke me up because I am so hungry I ate and like 20 min later my stomach is growling again
> 
> Your chart is looking good:thumbup:
> If you go in to the drs, will he do a blood test?
> 
> I noticed you have 4 angels. I'm so sorry:hugs:
> Are there something you are going to do to prevent it?
> I had one mc, but since it was 'only' one, they will not do anything:nope:Click to expand...

Hey Quaver sorry took so long but my nap was almost like another nights sleep... unfortunately I waited to long to call the dr today but yes he will do a blood test and I am on asprin now and will be on progestrone the moment I find out... think I slept wrong because when I woke up my back was hurting but seems to be better since I got up


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies,

I havent been on in a while, been busy sleeping and healing up! I hope everyone is doing well. 

Lisa - I agree with Britt, make sure they give you some sort of anti imflammatory/pain killer to take a few hours before. I really helps!

Britt - Well I guess I am waiting for you to start testing huh?

DM - hi there! How are you doing?

Isi - hows life treatin ya?

Smile - I hope you are feeling better hun, you have been heavy in my thoughts and I hope your healing is going well.

Sorry to have such a brief posting but WOW there are so many pages and people to catch up with!

AFM - I am heading home tomorrow, DH is on his way over to come and pick me up. I cant lift anything heavier than 10 lbs right now so he has to help with my luggage. I will miss my family, I wont see them again till November, so I am bit sad to leave them, but happy to be going home.

I missed you ladies, hope you are all doing well!


----------



## lisaf

take care TTC! Glad to hear you're doing better! Back to paradise, eh? lol!


----------



## keepsmiling

when u testin the britt,, xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

lisa - yeah I miss my house!!! LOL...but I will also miss my family...leaving here is always bitter sweet!

YEAH when are you testing britt?


----------



## texaswife2006

Hey ladies, I'm sure this has been asked a bunch, but there are way too many pages to go back and look.... 
I'm on my 6th round of clomid this month. On my day 21 progesterone test my level was 16. My doctor seemed pleased. What is normal? Is this good? I hate getting my hopes up at this point, but it's hard not to!!


----------



## lisaf

texas - the US numbers are different than the UK.
Anything over 15 on a clomid cycle is GREAT in the US. May not mean you are pregnant, but it indicates a good, strong ovulation
(for example, mine were 6.9, 8.8, 6.5 and 4.2 on my last 4 cycles, first 2 were on clomid... indicating weak ovulation)
Anything over 5 indicates ovulation, a 10 is normal for natural cycles and 15 is normal for stimulated cycles.


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi guys,
This is my first month on 50mg clomid days 2-6. My opks are still negative alhtough ive had some ewcm...should i be worried about not ovulating yet? I'm just so desperate for my body to actually ovulate!x


----------



## camishantel

so hungry have noidea what I want.. but have this weird taste in my mouth and feel like something in the back of my throat... since I missed being able to go to the dr today and am not off again till friday I might go ahead and test tomorrow so that if I get my BFP I can get on progestrone....... ASAP because even though friday is only a couple days away I know I need to be on it ASAP..


----------



## lisaf

cami - please test and let us know!

dream - you're only 13dpo. Typical time for ovulation is 5-10 days after your last pill.. so thats CD 11-16. You still have plenty of time for a positive OPK. Just look at my chart history lol!

AFM - I just ordered some 10miu/ml tests from ebay. I know they dont' have the best reputation, but I just want to try something different this cycle and all the other ICs look identical to me. Can't get superdrug tests, lol.


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks Lisa, Im such a worry wart at the moment!! Think i just need to relax a bit i guess!! My temp has been low for last 2 days so hopefully something is gpnna happen soon!x


----------



## lisaf

dream - I totally understand and am a big worrier myself. Keep checking the CM, it means your body is on its way to ovulating. 
Temps staying down is a good sign for sure!
I know I'm a little wierd as my temp is down, spikes up a little, then drops again for ovulation.


----------



## Britt11

Yeah TTC you're back!!!! Glad you are feeling better hon, we missed you :hugs: OMG you are going to be in perfect shape when you get the go ahead to TTC again :thumbup:
thanks for asking girls, actually I did try an IC this morning and BFN- so not overly hopeful- AF is due Sat though. It would be so nice if I was
SUPER tired but cant read into anything....I know better its been a year :blush:
:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Britt- I know what you mean... every time I hear someone describe their symptoms I think 'yeah, well I've had that X times and wasn't pregnant' hehe
The times I've had imaginary morning sickness... can't even count... lol


----------



## Smile4me

FX'd Britt!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsChambers

Morning ladies, How are you all?

Nice to see you TTC gld your feeling a bit better.
Cami have you tested?
Win and DM good luck for the diets. Win I was thinking of trying Slimfast just not so sure it would work? 
Hello to Caz, Britt, Dreamofabean, Lisa, Smile and everyone I seem to have missed.

AFM well according to my temp this morning I ovulated on Sunday - well that is if I go with the lower of my two temps from Saturday which would make it CD15, if I go with higher it says i ovulated on CD13 which is very early compared to last month and the throbbing boobs and pricking feeling in my uterus area have only been happening since Sunday. So thats me in the 2WW now but as hubby has been working 12 hour night shifts for the past week I dont think we will have managed it this month. I have tried to check CM but I cant seem to do it I dont seem to get EWCM.


----------



## keepsmiling

well i think im goin 2 ov, as i got a pos on a opk late nite,,, even tho i thought i od on the 18 or 19th july,,, wel bak in the 2ww i go lol xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just got back from the gym xxxxx


----------



## aussiettc

Hi ladies, i've just been put on 100mg of clomid. Anyway i'm on to day 4 of tablets tomorrow so can someone give me a clue as to when i may ovulate as this is my firat clomid cycle.
cheers M


----------



## Quaver

aussiettc said:


> Hi ladies, i've just been put on 100mg of clomid. Anyway i'm on to day 4 of tablets tomorrow so can someone give me a clue as to when i may ovulate as this is my firat clomid cycle.
> cheers M

Try the Clomid ovulation calculator:
https://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculator

I took 50mg CD2-6, and ov'd CD15:flower:


----------



## camishantel

well I was going to test this morning but woke up early cause I had to pee so bad and was half asleep and totally forgot...errrr... my temp went up more today as well so wondering if I can not pee for a few hours and take one a little later today or should I wait for tomorrow morning


----------



## keepsmiling

u can do 1 later.. iv already poa today and im 9 or 10dpo lol silly me xx


----------



## camishantel

well then I might take one to work with me and test in a few hours..


----------



## Annie18

good luck cami x


----------



## keepsmiling

good luck, dnt 4get to let u no how u get on :)xx


----------



## camishantel

I will... no my heart seems to be beating faster guess I am nervous


----------



## MrsChambers

Aw good luck Cami i reckon it will be good news! x


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies, hope you are all well.

MrsC- looks like you O'd on CD15 and are 3dpo in the 2ww now!! good luck to you, hope its a lucky cycle :thumbup:

Quaver- chart looks amazing, when are you testing?
Cami- temps looking awesome, good luck with testing.

Hello to everyone else. TTC, hope your recovery is getting better and better each day
:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

hey brit, how u doin, i caved n tested, bfn! lol xx


----------



## Quaver

Britt11 said:


> Quaver- chart looks amazing, when are you testing?

1st August.
(BFN today:blush:).


----------



## keepsmiling

me2 quaver xx


----------



## Quaver

keepsmiling said:


> me2 quaver xx

Hope we'll get BFPs together:friends:


----------



## keepsmiling

me2, i did one and thought i saw a line,, but i think i had line eye

i posted a pik of it in the preg test gallery,, have alook n c wot u thinkxxxxx


----------



## Britt11

keepsmiling said:


> hey brit, how u doin, i caved n tested, bfn! lol xx

Hey no worries, I did an IC and bfn as well.....AF will either show up Sat or not....hope she doesnt :thumbup:


----------



## camishantel

think I am going to call the dr and see what he says about testing before I do.. I think I am just a scardy cat... still really nauseous.. boobs don't hurt anymore but like I said that kinda comes and goes anyway... don't know maybe I will just go ahead and test and then call to see what he says.. you can obviously tell I don't have a poas addiction


----------



## keepsmiling

so do i for both of us xx


----------



## Quaver

camishantel said:


> think I am going to call the dr and see what he says about testing before I do.. I think I am just a scardy cat... still really nauseous.. boobs don't hurt anymore but like I said that kinda comes and goes anyway... don't know maybe I will just go ahead and test and then call to see what he says.. you can obviously tell I don't have a poas addiction

You'll get more nauseous worrying. Relax, take a deep breath:flower:


----------



## camishantel

haha... I think part of it is because I can't afford it the other part is since I have mc so many times I think if I am and I don't know about it the better... I don't know errrrrr .... I think that was because of my other dr because he had said if you are going to mc there is nothing we can do and wouldn't test me or anything and my new dr said we would be able to test get on progestrone and all sorts of things.. so I really like my new dr but my old dr when I was mc last time still wouldn't do bloods and I think because of him is why I lost my baby


----------



## Quaver

camishantel said:


> so I really like my new dr but my old dr when I was mc last time still wouldn't do bloods and I think because of him is why I lost my baby

Trust your new doctor:flower:

If you are pg, then you need to get started with progesterone asap.
I know you don't want to know if BFN:nope: But you seem to be very fertile re getting pg, so if you don't catch it now, you'll catch it soon enough:hugs:

:dust:


----------



## camishantel

TMI... I think I am leaking... either I have a lot of cm today or it is leftovers from our :sex: last night... either way it feels gross... could be a combination I guess.. ewwwwwww


----------



## lisaf

cami - my experience and what I've read indicate that the sore breasts are caused by progesterone... since progesterone is supposed to increase when pregnant, women get sore boobs as a sign. But since progesterone is always present in the 2ww, most women also get sore breasts as a sign of PMS. Progesterone surges throughout the day, its not a steady thing, so when you say the soreness comes and goes, its probably because of that.
But with your low progesterone, I would also worry that it means your progesterone levels aren't maintaining a high enough level. I know that this cycle, with my lowest progesterone on record is the first in a long time where my boobs haven't hurt at all.
Getting the blood test will only tell you the truth... that you are or are not pregnant. And if you are, it gives you a better chance to get on the progesterone.
Good luck!!


MrsC - I was intimidated by the CM checking at first. You really get better at it by checking it. I know I checked it for a whole cycle before I felt I could write down what kind of CM it was. It took me another cycle to feel confident about the difference between creamy and sticky. EWCM is pretty easy to tell since it stretches so much between your fingers.

AFM - still waiting for AF to show.. still spotting but lightly.. temp is down again... as long as AF isn't here I keep testing 'just in case' and still getting BFN. Don't want to even think there is a chance, I've already accepted it and if some miracle happens then I'll be thrilled, but its pretty darned obvious there is nothign going on.. just waiting for the progesterone supps to wear off.


----------



## keepsmiling

hi lisa,, good to c u, just wish the :witch: wud show 4 u or ud get that long awaited :bfp:
im 9dpo and no sore boobs at all, n there normally killling by now so go figure hey lol xx


----------



## camishantel

I only get the sore breast when I am pregnant today I feel like I could vomit at any minute and have been having nosebleeds and my gums bleed yesterday... just going to have to break down and test and see.. just nervous thats all... did you look at my chart today someone on another forum said it looks like it is going triphasic what the heck is that


----------



## keepsmiling

just test!! im excited 4 u xxx


----------



## lisaf

keepsmiling - hopefully thats good news for you! :)
Thanks for the good wishes... I hate this limbo... even though last time I stopped the supps it took 4 days for AF to show, I somehow thought it would happen sooner this time... maybe because last time when I stopped, my temps were up so it took time for them to fall.. this time they were already down. It just makes me paranoid being in limbo that there is something wrong and she won't show and I'll have to take provera again etc..... the paranoia that comes with never having the best case scenario happen, lol.


----------



## camishantel

I am trying to wait till noon so my urine will be somewhat concentrated but might not make it that long as I need to go now


----------



## lisaf

cami - the gums and nosebleeds are GREAT signs for pregnancy.
Triphasic is when your temp shifts up to indicate ovulation (this is the normal temp shift... so there are 2 phases)... then shifts up even higher (triphasic) which can indicate pregnancy.
Not always an indicator since our very own TTC had a chart that was practically quadphasic but was not pregnant, lol.

On this chart I was hoping that last peak I had would turn into more high temps and then I'd be triphasic but it fell the next day.


----------



## lisaf

:test::test::test::test:


----------



## keepsmiling

just test, as long as uv held ur wee for 2 hours it shud be fine, xxx


----------



## camishantel

going to I promise soon and I wil let you all know as soon as I do.. I think after I pee on it I am going to turn it over so I don't just stare at it until time to read it.. unless it is immediate that would be better... my temps have risen another 3 days in a row so I guess that is good so weird I have never charted before so I don't know my lp or anything but if I go by the last 6 months 26 day cycle then I am already 3 days late but because of when it says I o'd this month I am only 12dpo so its more confusing then when I don't chart


----------



## keepsmiling

iv got agr8 feelin bout this :bfp: for u
xx


----------



## camishantel

my asthma has kicked in right now.. it also gets worse with pregnancy woo hoo only 31 minutes and I can pee.. yay...:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## keepsmiling

so ur doin the hpt in 31 mins,, woohoo cnt wait,, xx


----------



## camishantel

yes ... just have to get over the fear and poas ... I really hope this is it and I can call the dr right away and get in for some progestrone and bloods... I think since I am 3 days late if I am not I wil be very upset but at least since I was temping I know I ovulate so that is a good thing...


----------



## camishantel

I have the HPT in my pocket so I don't get in there and forget.. I am super hot right now and have a gross taste in my mouth .. think it's because I am nervous


----------



## keepsmiling

just do it now lol,, another few mins isnt goin 2 make much difference, how long ago was ur last wee?
xx


----------



## camishantel

I don't know like 8:30 this morning or 9 something like that ...


----------



## camishantel

I guess I should take my phone in the bathroom so I can take a pic and try to post it .. I am a little nervous as I feel very wet down there and am afraid if I go into the bathroom I would have started.. doubt that though... the reason I had sex last night was to bring on AF as before if I have been late if we bd then I will start spotting right after... that didn't happen


----------



## keepsmiling

and the time is now.... i dnt no im in the uk and its 5,50pm here,,
just do it now, im sure it wil be fine xxx


----------



## camishantel

it's 11:51 am here


----------



## camishantel

we have customers in the store so I am trying to wait till they leave..


----------



## keepsmiling

the tes til def work, plsu u bein 3 days late means it will do,, post a pik when uvdun it,,,, god im so excited xx


----------



## keepsmiling

hah i try the old lets have sex cos i want af lol,, it always works 4 me too xx


----------



## camishantel

I am crampy right now maybe because I have to pee... wish they would leave think they might be here for awhile


----------



## keepsmiling

ur prob just nervous hun xxx
wher do u work?
xx


----------



## camishantel

I work at US Cellular .. I actually only live about 5 miles from Smile4me...


----------



## keepsmiling

is that a phone shop yeh,, wher bouts do u live hun?
xx


----------



## camishantel

yes it is a mobile phone carrier... in Missouri in the US


----------



## camishantel

you temp right? why is my temp always higher when I wake up but throughout the day it goes lower


----------



## camishantel

BBT you are supposed to take when you wake up though right that is what it goes by?


----------



## Smile4me

Good Afternoon ladies, hope everyone is doing well.
FX' for everyone!


----------



## Annie18

Oh my god cami test i need to log off computer to drive home, so excited and keeping fingers crossed


----------



## keepsmiling

i dnt temp so i dunno, but ur siuposed to do it when u wake up b4 u go to the loo etc,,
test!! lol xx


----------



## camishantel

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: OMG I can't believe it tried calling the dr and they aren't there right now... hard to see on the pic but am trying to attatch a couple of them
 



Attached Files:







IMG00163.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Annie18

oh my god congratulations that's brilliant x


----------



## camishantel

can you see it on here.. it is darker in person


----------



## keepsmiling

i can c i
omg!!! congrats hun,, now ring the docs n get them suposities


----------



## keepsmiling

ur no longer ttc, ur now prego!!


----------



## camishantel

I changed it in my settings and added a new ticker


----------



## keepsmiling

i loveee it
do u have pcos or anything, have u been on clomid xxx


----------



## camishantel

won't be going into the dr today they are closed on Wedensday


----------



## camishantel

I do have PCOS and this was my first month with clomid


----------



## keepsmiling

aww, wel i supose 1 more day wnt hurt much

r u on clomid,, do u have pcos or anythin xx


----------



## lisaf

cami - CONGRATSSSS!!!!! I got busy at work, then I come back and check and suddenly you have a pregnancy ticker!!! YAY!!! totally spoiled the suspense for me, lol.
So happy for you!

Make sure you know what pharmacy you are going to get the prescription filled at. It has to be done at a compound pharmacy.. most of the major chains can't do it. Then you have to make sure they have it in stock and can fill it ASAP.
Your DR. should have given you the prescription just in case damnit, lol!
How far along did you MC before? Will an extra day of waiting for the supps be an issue?


----------



## camishantel

don't think so.. I guess I could call the after hours and see what he wants me to do.. walgreens can normally fill it but it's normally and overnight thing with them.. and I don't get paid till friday so if I go in tomorrow and the give me the script and I start on friday it should still be ok... I was 6 weeks 9weeks and 10 weeks and 12 weeks... soo I will take it easy and hope the asprin is helping till then and drink lots of water


----------



## lisaf

sounds good cami - I asked about how far along you were because a friend of mine with progesterone/LPD would get her period/miscarry the day after she got a positive test... she'd test on the day her period was due, get a positive, then start bleeding the next day. So for her, waiting wasn't an option. My suspected chemicals have all been before AF was due also. My progesterone is total crap.

What kind of suppositories do they give you? Mine are the 200mg waxy ones that come in the little plastic bullet-shaped case.


----------



## DragonMummy

ooooh congrats Cami! V pleased for you!


----------



## lisaf

Hey DM... its been a while, how you holding up?


----------



## Smile4me

Congratulations!!!
yes you need to call ur doc right away!


----------



## camishantel

So called Dr. he is calling in the suppositories for me as we speak... he also is sending me for bloodwork in a couple hours and I have a appointment with him tommorrow morning at 10:45am US time...


----------



## camishantel

so scared right now as I am cramping some... but nothing bad and I know you cramp some in pregnancy anyway but still a little scary and I thought I was because last night BD was amazing it feels so much better for me when I am pregnant...


----------



## lisaf

YAY cami!! Glad the doc is all over it for you!
Was that an FRER you used? How many DPO are you right now?


----------



## camishantel

yes it was I am 12dpo right now and it wasn't fmu as when I woke up at 5:45 this morning I was half asleep and completely forgot to test


----------



## hopes fading

Congratulations, this is wonderful news and I have my fingers crossed that you will sail through pregnancy with no worries at all.
Now, please explain about the suppositories someone?! I am gussing you have low levels of progesterone and a short LP? I worry that I have low progesterone but I have only been prescribed clomid?


----------



## caz & bob

congrats cam hunnie whhhhhooooooopppppppp just need a few more now this month xxx


----------



## winston83

Family that is awesome news let's hope u r the first of many it's about time we had some cheer in here xxxxxx
Smile I didn't mean to thank u in the other post just my sausage fingers and small keypad on my iPhone lol


----------



## camishantel

so I don't know what to do just called the pharmacy and my prescription is 25.00 I won't have that till friday and am supposed to start it tonight


----------



## camishantel

mine is not suppositories it is prometrium


----------



## lisaf

From what I've read about it, prometrium isn't as strong as the suppositories.
See if the pharmacy will let you buy 2 days worth? If you go there a lot they may even loan you a few of them? Can you borrow the $ from someone?


hopesfading - clomid often takes care of the low progesterone problem on its own.... when you ovulate, the egg follicles become what is called the corpus luteum which is what makes progesterone durine your luteal phase and for the first 10 weeks or so of pregnancy. So if your problem with progesterone is that your follicles aren't getting big enough and therefore turn into small corpus luteums.... then clomid can fix that by making your follicles nice and plump.
If you have an issue with your corpus luteum just failing too soon, then clomid alone may not be enough to help. Once you have several documented miscarriages, they usually give you the progesterons suppositories each time as a precaution.


----------



## camishantel

I don't know anyone that can lend me the money... now I am scared and don't know what to do


----------



## lisaf

You'll probably be fine. Like I said, I had a friend who would MC very very early .. but you've made it several weeks before so you should be ok.
Just offering suggestions like borrowing the money in case its an option so you can get on them sooner 'just in case'


----------



## camishantel

called the nurse she said she is going to take care of it and that I will get my pills


----------



## lisaf

awesome!


----------



## camishantel

let's see if this pic is any clearer
 



Attached Files:







2010-07-28 14.49.46.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## camishantel

not really ... oh well


----------



## caz & bob

thats a bit better hun it is quit dark isnt it xxx


----------



## MrsChambers

Yeah woooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooo Cami congrats xxxxx


----------



## winston83

Meant to say cami not family bloody predictive text lol


----------



## camishantel

it's not super dark but in person is a def positive... can't wait to go to the dr tomorrow although I know it wil be to early to see anything as I am only 4 weeks...


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations Cami!!! xx


----------



## camishantel

just got back from getting bloods done... so will know some more tomorrow... kinda crampy right now but no spotting or anything...


----------



## camishantel

ladies need help... my boobs are already getting bigger... where can I buy bras I am already a DDD so like walmart is out


----------



## lisaf

Shopping online is probably your best bet.
You should also go for soft-cup bras that will stretch and be a little forgiving.

I put off buying new bras because I knew I'd have to buy up a size or something when I got pregnant. Kept holding off, figuring I'd be pregnant soon so it would just be a waste to buy them now. Well I wore out every single one of my last bras and had to buy new ones :(
I keep doing the same for jeans... figuring I'll just buy up one size for the first trimester... down to one pair of jeans now. *sigh*


----------



## camishantel

yeah I have a nursing bra and that is definitely the most comfortable one I have... that and the ones with a little padding in them


----------



## Delilahsown

wowzer! Big congrats, Cami!


----------



## MrsChambers

Morning ladies,

I don't think my chart is making much sense. I don't even know now if I have ovulated - after putting todayu's temp in if play with the figure from Sat and put the higher temp in it is telling me I have not ovulated! 

I just feel such a waste of sapce! x


----------



## keepsmiling

ur not a waste of spave mrschambers, :hug: xx


----------



## MrsChambers

Thanks Keepsmiling I just feel like I can't fo the one thing most women can. I guess I feel worse cos I feel this is a wasted cycle now x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:girls xxxx


----------



## dreamofabean

Congrats Cami!!x


----------



## DragonMummy

cami - you should be able to get maternity/nursing bra's on ebay - I got some lovely new ones from there and I am a 36G! They were only about £5 each (about $7.50 I think?) x


----------



## hjh_1987

Hey girlies, can i join the clomid club? I am on my first cycle of it. Took it from CD2-6 am now on CD8. 
Ive had loads of side effects, such as mood swings (bad!), hot flushes, and i am suffering with a pulling sensation in my abdomen at the moment, feels like AF is going to arrive any minute...its odd. 
Got my internal on Monday so fingers crossed :)
x


----------



## Britt11

ahh MrsC :hugs: you cant always go on temps, maybe you did O, you would need CD21 bloods to confirm. Our clinic doesnt believe in it at all and tell us to put our thermometers away lol...which I probably should:blush: I hope you get your bfp soon

Cami- big congrats :happydance:

Welcome to the new girls.

Where are the rest of the updaates?? Caz, Isi, Em, Smile how are you doing?

AFM- slight increase in temp today but that has happend before this late...havent tested yet, I am 13dpo today

:hugs:


----------



## Pyrrhic

hi girls, hope it's ok to post here.

A friend of mine has been TTC for 18 months and they are looking to put her on clomid or a similar drug. I don't know anything about it, but I want to learn so I can support her better. Have you girls got any info or links that you have found useful that I could read?

thanks so much :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Welcome to the new ladies!

Britt hun please test, I know you are nervous and I don't blame you:hugs:

Rafwife hun you can refer her to this site, we have a great group of women on here tha can truly help support her through this process but a few things to keep in mind, it helps knowing what her background is and what type of issues her and dh are experiencing.

I can only speak for myself and my experience:
I ovulate on my own but dh and I couldnt get pregnant on our own dh had a minor issues with low morph and motility, doc put him on vitamins and wheat germ daily.
I drank green tea, grapefruit juice, vitamins, and we used preseed the month we got our bfp and we also followed the egg meets sperm plan.

I hope she joins us soon :)


----------



## Quaver

rafwife said:


> hi girls, hope it's ok to post here.
> 
> A friend of mine has been TTC for 18 months and they are looking to put her on clomid or a similar drug. I don't know anything about it, but I want to learn so I can support her better. Have you girls got any info or links that you have found useful that I could read?
> 
> thanks so much :hugs:

Clomid is a drug that tricks the brain into thinking there aren't enough estrogen, and makes your body produce more estrogen. That triggers ov or something like that:flower:

Just because she is taking it doesn't mean she has problem oving, or has irregular cycles. She may be taking it anyway even if they have perfect cycles, to see if it helps, perhaps by having stronger eggs. Some people take it if their OH's swimmers are not up to scratch.

I took it for irregular cycles (PCOS) and DH's 99% bad swimmers (1% morphology):blush:


hjh_1987 said:


> Hey girlies, can i join the clomid club? I am on my first cycle of it. Took it from CD2-6 am now on CD8.
> Ive had loads of side effects, such as mood swings (bad!), hot flushes, and i am suffering with a pulling sensation in my abdomen at the moment, feels like AF is going to arrive any minute...its odd.
> Got my internal on Monday so fingers crossed :)
> x

I didn't get any side effects, but ov'd on CD15. One egg.
I don't think I got pg with that though.

My thinking is, stronger side effects = better/more eggies:flower: 
Hold in there:happydance:


----------



## camishantel

only a hour now and I go see the dr... really really [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; that this little:baby: is a sticky one... figured out I get crampy when I am extreemly thirsty and when TMI I need to poop because I am so constipated... did not get more that like 2 hours sleep at a time last night... but as long as this :baby: is healthy in the end I will go through ever side effect in the book bring on the ms


----------



## keepsmiling

wots ur drs 4 cami,, wil u gt blood results?
xx


----------



## camishantel

yes I will get my blood results from yesterday as well as set up my scans as I will be getting them every week for awhile because of all the mc's I have had.. probably won't get scan today as wouldn't really be able to see anything at 4 weeks... but will probably check my cervix and go over some stuff... I will know more when I get back from the dr


----------



## keepsmiling

ooh good luck, make sure u update us xx


----------



## Quaver

I'm so excited for you Camishantal! Good luck!:happydance:


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> Britt hun please test, I know you are nervous and I don't blame you:hugs:
> 
> Rafwife hun you can refer her to this site, we have a great group of women on here tha can truly help support her through this process but a few things to keep in mind, it helps knowing what her background is and what type of issues her and dh are experiencing.
> 
> I can only speak for myself and my experience:
> I ovulate on my own but dh and I couldnt get pregnant on our own dh had a minor issues with low morph and motility, doc put him on vitamins and wheat germ daily.
> I drank green tea, grapefruit juice, vitamins, and we used preseed the month we got our bfp and we also followed the egg meets sperm plan.
> 
> I hope she joins us soon :)

lol....I'm not nervous really just hadnt tested yet....well here is my testing drama.....dumm da da dummm.... BFN! :haha: it was with an IC but I'm not taking that as me being out for sure as there is a girl in the pregnancy test gallery that is 6 weeks pregs didnt know she was b/c she kept getting BFNs on IC's than finally got a faint line, well it turns out she had an HCG of 17000!!!! lol

anyway, AF due Sat, if I'm late I will go out and get a digi or something.
I did test with an OPK for fun, and it was double as dark as yesterday but not yet positive...but it would have to continue to get darker to mean anything

talk soon girls
:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

mine have all been dark for ages,, but im not readin i nto it too much, it was pos a few days ago but getin abit lighter now but stil quite dark,
ur def not out yet,, xx


----------



## Smile4me

oh hun keep the faith you never know... our bodies are all so different ;)
FX'd!!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

we all have to keep the faith dnt we PMA xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

@Britt - yeah was looking at one in the preg gallery today - she was getting what looked like evaps on ic's, did a digi and it came up 3+. she went for a scan and she's 6 weeks with twins! fingers crossed xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

i saw thth too dm, gives us all hope, she had pcos too xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Britt, I so want you to get your BFP this time. I'm going with the crappy ic test theory. Get a good one and let us know :hugs:

Camishantel, Best of luck for your blood results today xx

AFM, taking a bit of a back seat for now. I'm dreadfully down in the dumps with this whole ttc lark and finding it hard to imagine a positive outcome for myself after 20 months of sweet FA. I am so looking forward to my holiday in 11 days time. I think I need a break. x


----------



## keepsmiling

britt, was this a clomid cycle or was it a au naterel
im sayin scew au nateral n give me the clomid x


----------



## Britt11

keepsmiling said:


> britt, was this a clomid cycle or was it a au naterel
> im sayin scew au nateral n give me the clomid x

it was a clomid but only 50mg cycle as the 100mg overstimulated me and I O on my own normally- good luck hon!!

DM- I know crazy story hey?? very cool though. How are you doing? hows the diet? :hugs:

Smile- thanks for the pma, the funny thing is even with these BFNs I dont feel out yet....tomorrow may be a different story if temp drops or something

Em- thanks for the kind words, I hear your frustration hon, its been a year for me and I'm going cookcoo.. :hugs:

okay got to run, tk later


----------



## keepsmiling

britt,,, it wnt drop, it wil stay nice n hight 4 u xx


----------



## camishantel

ok so back from the dr... and well my progestrone was 24.5 on my own without the extra progestrone he gave me and my hcg numbers yesterday was 31 so very funny that I even got a pos when I poas but all looks good right now for where I am and the fact that if my dip at 9dpo was implantation then I really would have only been like 3 days preggo yesterday ... they took more blood today and are checking a lot of other things as well so ... they did a scan which I thought was funny because in the us they say you really can't see anything till you are over like 1000 but said they scan you everytime you come in and I go back in on Mon


----------



## keepsmiling

well thats good news, did u c nefin on the scan>xx


----------



## camishantel

I knew I wouldn't it is way to early to see anything on a scan


----------



## lisaf

FX-d Britt! I really want this to be your month!
That story you told just got my hopes up again, LOL!
AFM - still just spotting here... not much at all. If it happens like it did last time, AF should be here tomorrow. I keep testing 'just in case' but am using my ICs, not my FRER... that story makes me want to use the FRER but I know I shouldn't waste the money. My temps are too pathetic to be anything.
Getting paranoid now about the scheduling for all my tests. If I don't start until tomorrow, that puts CD3 on Sunday so I'll have to get my tests done on either CD2 or CD4. That also puts my CD8 HSG on Friday... I need to leave town on Friday so hopefully they can do it CD7 or something? If AF isn't here by tomorrow it will mean I'd have to have the HSG on CD6? I'm out of town from Friday through Monday for a wedding that I am IN so I can't exactly change my schedule here, lol.

GREAT numbers cami!!
That progesterone is AWESOME (US numbers)!!
FRERs are supposed to detect as low as 25, so I'm not surprised it caught it. Am surprised it got that high so fast!!


----------



## keepsmiling

hey lisa, its a shame af isnt here for u yet, even tho a :bfp: wusd b better xx


----------



## lisaf

I'd love a BFP, lol. Just doesn't seem possible... no symptoms, low/fallen temp, spotting... etc etc etc... oh yeah.. and all those BFNs.. hehe!


----------



## keepsmiling

so wud i lol, i havent got any sympotons, due to not symptom spotting lol
but,,, my boobs do not hurt at all, no matter how much i poke, and thy normlly do near af which is weird,,
xx


----------



## Smile4me

I'm so sorry Em :hugs: Where are you going on vacation hun?


----------



## mumsy2one

Hey Girls im on cycle day 14 today took chlomid days 5-10.
Today i feel awlfull so sick.....like i need to be sick and then i may feel much better. I also having slight cramps in lower belly.

Im little concerned as i had no tests or scans n will not untill i have tried to rounds of chlomid.

Goood luck too all trying to concieve it gives me so much hope when someone concieves xx

I really do feel awlfull today , the worst day by far............any ideas.


----------



## dreamofabean

mumsyone i havent a clue im afraid, hope you feel better soon!!
Girls, just a quick question if you dont mind?
What is the latest you have ovulated on clomid? Im cd15 and took clomid days 2-6. Opks are still really pale despite having lots of watery and ewcm. My temps dropped a couple fo days ago and are still quite low. I've been getting a burning sensation in my tummy the past 2 days. 
Do you think this might be ov approaching???x


----------



## sallysaunders

Hi I am new to this site but have found all your messages about being on clomid really helpful. I took 100mg of clomid and I am 10dpo so waiting to see if AF arrives in a few days. Feel pregnant as having lots of symptoms but you just never know... positive thinking though!


----------



## dreamofabean

Good luck sally!x


----------



## lisaf

dream - I took clomid days 3-7 and O'd on CD18 once.


----------



## camishantel

I took clomid on days 3-7 as well and o'd on cd 17


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls i o on clomid late ever time cd18 mum2one it might be the side effects hun there is loads the cramps you do get on clomid hun i did and i never had scans or blood done hun nothing to worry about loads of girls dont have bloods done are scans hun sally fx for you hun most girls get there bfp with first cycle hun xxxxx


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks girls! I think im just giving up hope of it working now!x


----------



## caz & bob

you just might o later hun xxxx


----------



## dreamofabean

Gosh i hope so. All my natural + opks havbe been late in cycle but then i dont think ive actually ovulated, was never picked up on tests :( x


----------



## sallysaunders

Thanks for your messages its great to get a quick response makes you feel much more poitive about it all. Good to know that is usual to get bfp with first cycle....thankyou!


----------



## lisaf

dream - I panicked every single cycle, worrying I woudln't O. If you O'd late on your own, then bloodwork could miss it. They're supposed to check your blood progesterone at 7dpo.
Don't lose hope just yet! Take a look at my clomid cycles (Jan, Feb, Mar, Apr) and you'll see how it can look very different, even on the same person... I O'd a different day each time. I had CM for different lengths of time each time etc.


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks hun, you're totally right, i need too just relax and stop over analysing everything!!x


----------



## lisaf

hehe, I'll be right there with you overanalyzing, don't worry!
You just have to not read too much into what you are analyzing or take a 'wait and see' approach.
I completely understand if you want to be pessimistic so that you aren't disappointed if things don't work out.


----------



## dreamofabean

I started off really positive but as the days pass i become less sure!x


----------



## mumsy2one

Thanks...hopefully side effects settle soon...

Strangely i have not had any ovulation pain this month...maybe its a good sighn as perhaps before my body was trying to but cudnt.

Fingers crossed for my self and all you x


----------



## lisaf

dream - Its strange but one of the side effects of clomid for me was getting extremely sad/pessimistic at some point during the 2nd week of my cycle. Took these gals pointing it out to me that its a known side effect for me to realize why I got so down right around then. One of the only side effects I had from the clomid!


----------



## mrphyemma

Smile4me said:


> I'm so sorry Em :hugs: Where are you going on vacation hun?

Smile we are going to Tenerife, one of the Spanish Canary Islands. I can't wait for some sun, sea, sangria and :sex: It is looking like I may ovulate whilst we are away :wacko:

How are things with you? :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

mrphyemma said:


> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry Em :hugs: Where are you going on vacation hun?
> 
> Smile we are going to Tenerife, one of the Spanish Canary Islands. I can't wait for some sun, sea, sangria and :sex: It is looking like I may ovulate whilst we are away :wacko:
> 
> How are things with you? :hugs:Click to expand...

ohhh that sounds lovely...take me too!! lol, just kidding
have a much needed fun break Em!!
We are suppose to go to Fairmont, BC tomorrow (mountain/golf resort town) but DH's Grandma is ill, so we may have to cancel :(


----------



## lisaf

AF finally showed... halfway happy, halfway just miserable with cramps, lol.


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls,
how are you?
Quaver, Keepsmiling- I have my fx'd for you- hope you get a bfp!!
Isi- I hear you on the IVF thing, I think thats what we will end up needing too :(
Win- what cycle day are you on?
Lisa- sorry about AF hon, but i got kind of a chuckle of how you were happy to see it too... :)
Smile- thanks for the PMA, I know your next bub is going to be there for 9 months :hugs: and it will happen soon
DM- great weight loss :thumbup:
AFM- pretty down today actually as I thought this cycle could be it...aggh, why do I get myself so disappointed... anyway, BFN on IC and my OPK looks a bit lighter from yesterday, so pretty sure there is no chance. AF is due tomorrow...
AND to top it off we had to cancel our golf/mountain trip this w/e as DH had to fly out to see his Grandma that is sick in the hospital, so now I am hanging out by myself probably with AF tomorrow instead of golfing and mountain biking in 30+ sunny weather :dohh: Yes, I am feeling sorry for myself, its probably better for DH that he's not here...lol

anyway very frustrated, next cycle no clomid though- woo hooo, we will do an unmedicated IUI and then natural cycle completely and then hopefully IVF in October...yikes my wallet isnt going to like that 
:hugs:


----------



## Quaver

keepsmiling said:


> got a vvvv close to pos

:happydance:


----------



## keepsmiling

it was an opk tho not a hpt lol
sorry to disapoint ya xx


----------



## Quaver

keepsmiling said:


> it was an opk tho not a hpt lol
> sorry to disapoint ya xx

I knew it was opk:happydance:


----------



## lisaf

Morning ladies!

keepsmiling - dont' worry about the side effects. Most women don't get the nightmare ones like the night sweats, insomnia, headaches. They start you on a low dose to minimize this.
I didn't get the blues bad at all on my first cycle.. probably too excited to let any brain chemicals get me down! Lol! I did get super sore boobs in the 2ww (which I had never had before) which I didn't know at the time was a SE so I got super duper excited. :dohh: Was probably just that I had decent progesterone for the first time.
I'm a little nervous about the SE on 100mg but I'm not going to get too worked up in advance... or at least will try not to! :D 

Britt - I understand not wanting your hopes up, but we're still pulling for you this cycle!! Are you going to try a round of IUI with injectibles before going to IVF?

AFM - Well I think DH learned the WRONG lesson last night. I think I clearly demonstrated that you should never send a PMSing woman to the grocery store, but I think he was actually happy with all the junk I bought. I went to the store for dog food, cat food, milk, and chocolate syrup... I came home with all of that, plus a month's worth of fruit snacks and a full ice cream sunday bar... and oh so much more that is bad for you, LMAO. So much for losing a few lbs.
It was frankly a relief to get AF.. and right on the deadline where I can still get all my labwork done at the right time too. Got my doc's appt tomorrow with plenty of time to still get my hair cut. I think of AF sometimes as a bandaid being ripped off... it hurts yes, but its a relief to just have it over with and not still be in limbo.


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh, well it dusnt mean nefin, lots of ladies get pos opks but arent prego lol.. im so tempted to get my sd out,,, but i will resist til sunday or monday lol cos iv got caled into work for sat n sun nite xx


----------



## Smile4me

Awww Britt sweetheart I understand being down we all have been and it sucks!
You are such a great person and you always have a positive attitude sweetie.... It's ok to be down in the dumps and maybe like you said it is better your dh is going to be out of town so you can reflect and just try to remember what this is all for... you will get your BFP, I just know it!!!!! Look at it this way... only 14 days til you can try again hun and this time use some preseed, do the EMS plan hun.... Its supposed to be very accurate!

Just get a nice bottle of wine, a good sappy chick flick, some healthy snacks.. eh screw it get some crunch n munch lol.. and just enjoy your weekend! If you need an ear you know my email address :) 
I have to take the girls school shopping this weekend so my wallet is depleting as well hun.


----------



## caz & bob

aw hope she stays away for all you lovely ladys xxxxxx


----------



## camishantel

ladies I told you I would update so I got a call from dr tomorrow had first round of bloods on wedensday which hcg was 31 got 2nd rounds on thursday only one day later and they had almost doubled up to 51... so they are positive... me too almost doubled in one day starting to relax a little more as I have had ms today pretty bad if I am not constantly munching on something or drinking something I feel like I will be sick... never had this bad before so hope this is all really good signs... goodluck and lots of :dust: to all of you I know you will join me soon


----------



## mrphyemma

Fabulous news Cami!! x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Britt - So sorry about this cycle not working for you and being by yourself. I really want this for you soooo badly! 

mrschamber - So sorry about the temp drop...maybe you body is still gearing up to ov!

Cami - OMG, huge congrats!!!! such wonderful news!

Em - so sorry you are feeling down, I completely understand and it sounds like a vaca is exactly what the dr ordered. 

DM - wow great job on the weight loss!

Lisa - sorry about af....gosh I hate to hear when you girls get a visit!

winston - hi hun, hope you are doing well!

Isi - glad you are having such a great time and taking your mind off of ttc. 

afm - I am finally home....relaxing on the couch and now that i am feeling better i am getting anxious thinking that october cant come fast enough! I am so wanting this RIGHT NOW, and I know you girls completely understand what I am saying.


----------



## lisaf

Hang in there TTC... waiting to try really sucks... and it would be nice to know if you would get pregnant on the first try. Then waiting would be much easier, right?


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> Britt - So sorry about this cycle not working for you and being by yourself. I really want this for you soooo badly!
> 
> mrschamber - So sorry about the temp drop...maybe you body is still gearing up to ov!
> 
> Cami - OMG, huge congrats!!!! such wonderful news!
> 
> Em - so sorry you are feeling down, I completely understand and it sounds like a vaca is exactly what the dr ordered.
> 
> DM - wow great job on the weight loss!
> 
> Lisa - sorry about af....gosh I hate to hear when you girls get a visit!
> 
> winston - hi hun, hope you are doing well!
> 
> Isi - glad you are having such a great time and taking your mind off of ttc.
> 
> afm - I am finally home....relaxing on the couch and now that i am feeling better i am getting anxious thinking that october cant come fast enough! I am so wanting this RIGHT NOW, and I know you girls completely understand what I am saying.

thanks hon, well AF isnt here yet- she is due tomorrow at 15dpo so just have to wait it out :hugs:
its great to hear from you, I think you are very fertile after a surgery like that- kind of like the HSG from what I heard- my doc told me it increases fertility for the next 3 months after an HSG.
I read somewhere that if the fibroid is what is causing the issues, than your pregnancy chances go up by like 75% after surgery!! awesome he


----------



## winston83

Hey all x
@Britt I'm not counting cycle days am having a month off Hun got to much for me xx will be bk full on next cycle which should start 10th aug
@ttc thanx Hun I'm ok enjoying a mnth with no pressure am sooo glad u r doin ok chick xxxx


----------



## camishantel

not happy right now... wiped earlier and had very very very light pink spotting.. went to dr said it's to early to tell if it is implantation or mc.... however I have a bacterial infection which could also be causing the spotting... no pain or anything went to CVS and got my antibiotics.. came home took my progestrone now going to bed and hoping it stops soon...it's not everytime I go but it's still there


----------



## Britt11

camishantel said:


> not happy right now... wiped earlier and had very very very light pink spotting.. went to dr said it's to early to tell if it is implantation or mc.... however I have a bacterial infection which could also be causing the spotting... no pain or anything went to CVS and got my antibiotics.. came home took my progestrone now going to bed and hoping it stops soon...it's not everytime I go but it's still there

oh no, hope you are okay, get some rest and hopefully it stops
:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

FX'd cami!
Your HCG levels were going up and your progesterone was good. Plenty of women have some spotting during early pregnancy so maybe its just 'normal' stuff!
I've also heard some women say that the progesterone MAKES them spot a little. So it might even be that.


----------



## Wait & Hope

Hello Ladies, not been on here much over the last month as been really busy, but I do try & keep tabs on how everyone is doing - just wish I was seeing more BFP's :nope:
(congrats cami, BTW, hope yr spotting is just 'normal' as can be in early pg)

:dust: to everyone else xxx

Is anyone in a similar cycle position to me? I'm CD27 today, ov'd on CD14 so 13DPO & just waiting to test now (gonna hold off until Monday). I've an assortment of symptoms but will try and :ignore: as I've been here many times before and hate the disappointment.....

This is my 3rd clomid cycle @50mg and I'm lucky enough to have ov'd each time, but to be fair, docs are pretty sure I ov'd on my own before anyway. FS thought I may as well try 3 months of clomid (more target for DH's swimmers!) as we are unexplained. 

Anyway, keep up a PMA girls, we will get our BFP's - just need patience, patience & more patience :hugs:


----------



## Quaver

Wait & Hope said:


> Is anyone in a similar cycle position to me? I'm CD27 today, ov'd on CD14 so 13DPO & just waiting to test now (gonna hold off until Monday).

I'm similar!:flower:
13DPO 1st cycle Clomid 50mg, male factor as well (1% morphology):thumbup:
Don't think I'm pg though, symptom wise...


----------



## keepsmiling

well 12dpo today, no af as of yet,, 
if no af by monday il test,,,
any1 else tesin soon xx


----------



## sallysaunders

keepsmiling said:


> well 12dpo today, no af as of yet,,
> if no af by monday il test,,,
> any1 else tesin soon xx

Hi im 12dpo and will test on Monday if no af. Good luck to you


----------



## dreamofabean

Good luck to all the girls who are due to test soon!!! xx


----------



## keepsmiling

sallysaunders said:


> keepsmiling said:
> 
> 
> well 12dpo today, no af as of yet,,
> if no af by monday il test,,,
> any1 else tesin soon xx
> 
> Hi im 12dpo and will test on Monday if no af. Good luck to youClick to expand...

good luck to u too


----------



## Britt11

Good luck wait and hope- sounding good, nice that you waited to test too.
Good luck Quaver and keepsmiling, wow not long now!!

AFM- what the heck:shrug: I am 15dpo and no AF yet.....
My temp is still up but slightly lower than yesterday....havent filled it in yet. I said if AF didnt arrive today, I would go out and buy a decent test. I have no IC preg tests left (lol...I used lots in the beginning) so I took an IC opk and its pretty dark but not yet positive.

I dont know, dont want to get my hopes up as one time af came around 3pm on this day, but usually she arrives over night....

Also I have a bit of cramping this morning so she might be here any minute

:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

iv been doin opks too but iv stoped now lol
im testin monday so il be 14dpo then so if im preg it wil show by then,,wot ur lp normally britt xx


----------



## Britt11

keepsmiling said:


> iv been doin opks too but iv stoped now lol
> im testin monday so il be 14dpo then so if im preg it wil show by then,,wot ur lp normally britt xx

I normally get AF by now....LP is 14 days, and AF comes on the 15th day usually over night, but one time AF started at 3pm....so we will see how today goes
:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

mine is normally 12,, arriving in the morning normly, and spotting at 11dpo,, nothing as of yet,, xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls good luck to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Quaver

My LP can be as long as 16 days...:sleep:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Cami - I hope you are ok and it is just pg spotting. I have heard that many women experience this. I would find some assurance in the fact that your tests are all comign back great!

Britt - yeah I have heard that also....I just hope this IS the only reason I am not getting pg. Great temp today, my LP was lengthened on Clomid to 16 days. I would get af on the 17th...it was hell!

Win - glad you are enjoying your time off! 

Wait & Hope, Quaver and sally - fxed for you!

Well it is my OH nieces bday today and they are having a pool party...Not sure how I am going to pull this one off b/c I am still so bloated. I look 4 months pg! I guess I will wear board shorts and a UV shirt and hope that everyone thinks I just got fat! LOL...yeah only a few people know I had the surgery.


----------



## keepsmiling

i dnt think ne1 wil be rude enuff to mention ur bloated lol. 
xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah hahaha, I hope not but these older bahamian men find it v. funny to call out people when they look liek they have gained weight. It is horrible....when OH sister in law was 8 months pg and getting out of the pool. OH's uncle proceeded to yell, "BEACHED WHALE" and then laugh. They are horrible! I find it so distasteful but the women here are so used to it. I guess me being from the US where I didnt grow up with that...makes it hard for me to understand!


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh, i cudnt be ok bout som1 callin me fat or beached whale, i think its just rude
xx


----------



## lisaf

So they did the bloodwork and the ultrasound. Apparently I already have a cyst measuring 17mm. They need to see the bloodwork results (this afternoon) to know if its a follicle or a cyst. If its a follicle, then they wont' do the clomid or the HSG. Basically the clomid won't do anything if I already have a follicle forming. He said if it is a follicle that I will ovulate early so they won't do the HSG. I didn't ask, but I guess that the wait for my period to come and taking the progesterone suppositories delayed my period of course... but maybe it didn't delay the forming of a new follicle? Now I'm a little worried because last time I had a scan with a follicle measuring 17mm, it took 3 more days to ovulate. I'm only on day 3 of my period and not only will that make it rather impossible to have sex, but I guess I wont' have any chance of building up a lining?

A little nervous here.... 
I'll be nice and distracted by getting my haircut and the baby shower this afternoon.

Britt - I'm trying not to get too excited... I think you should totally test tomorrow if AF hasn't shown yet... get an FRER, I think the cost is justified this time! :) FX'd!!!!!

TTC - I had a college roommate who came from the Phillippines who had a similar cultural thing. I was APPALLED that her mom told her "next time you come home, you may not fit through the door, you're so fat".... or even "you should dress nicer, you look like a waitress". But my friend understood that it was cultural and tried to explain that its sort of a sign of caring about someone to point out that they're fat. I still can't imagine putting up with that. Hope it goes ok for you!


----------



## keepsmiling

thts gr8 news on the 17mm folicle,,
have a nice afernoon getin ur hair dun and the bby shower xx


----------



## lisaf

17mm at CD3 while still on my period isn't so good though, right? I mean the size of the follicle is what triggers your body to ovulate... I need time to build a lining, lol.


Oh and FYI, I just read somewhere that the chances for twins increases if your BMI is over 30.... I wonder if thats why they make you gals drop below that over in the UK? What with twins being riskier pregnancies and all....


----------



## keepsmiling

i no tht my bmi has to be under 30 cos if ur bmi is under 30 there is more chance of the clomid working, apparetly
i thought big follicles were gd?
xx


----------



## camishantel

my BMI is 51.6 and it worked for me... I think it really is up to your doc and how comfortable they are treating overweight patients...


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well.

Britt, I am getting quite excited for you now. I hope with all my being that it is a BFP for you xx

Lisa, I hope it isn't a follicle but do I want to hope it is a cyst? If it was a cyst what would that mean for you?

AFM....CD5 and emerging from the BFN blues now. Almost feeling human again x


----------



## keepsmiling

well cami tht gives me hope,, 
glad ur feelin better em xx


----------



## winston83

Hey girls xx em glad u startin to feel better I was sooo sure I was preg last cycle it took me ages and a lot of cryin to feel better also a couple of Vinos and a kfc helped lol 
afm am sticking to my diet my bmi was 28 am trying really hard to get it to 25 so just keep going lol took kids to kfc today I went to homebase and bought some paint and got loads of wallpaper samples have decided to decorate my living room got new sofa and table and chairs and units so need to change the Walls hopefully it will keep me busy for a while lol xxx love and baby dust and my fingers are tightly crossed for all the girls who are ready to test let's have some bfps xxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Sounds like fun Winston. I love decorating (or should I say I love it when it is finished). Our lounge and kitchen could do with a once over, that is on my list for when the kids go back to school. Good Luck with the weight loss, I'm right there with you and it isn't easy. x


----------



## ttcbaby117

keepsmiling - well I wore a empire waist dress and didnt swim, so no comments for me! HAHAHAHA.

Lisa - You know my first month off of clomid I Oved really early for me. I oved around cd11...that is unheard of for me. But cd 6 would be crazy! I hope it all works out. let us know what happens!

Win - sounds like fun!

Em - glad to hear you are making through the af blues. I really wish it wasnt so.


----------



## Smile4me

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well, I've been out all day taking the girls school shopping ugh I'm tired.. hubby brought me some wine home and we are ordering pizza... ahhhh rest and relaxation for the evening.

Britt hun,,,,, test tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Britt11

Hello girls how are you.
Smile- sounds like a great night, movie night for me, too knackered to do anything else and DH is still out of town

Win- I know how it feels to be so convinced you are only to find out your are not...been there so many times, its awful

Em- thanks for the sweet words, CD5 is better than CD1 right, really keeping everything crossed for you this cycle :hugs:

Cami- has the bleeding stopped?
Lisa- keep us posted on what is...foli or cycst :shrug:

AFM- I really need your advice/input ladies. So AF still hasnt shown, my temperature is very high right now and I have never been this late. I know it could be something delaying my period but in this entire year TTC this has not happend....one time at 3pm it showed up but I had a temp dip...
Anyway, I went out and bought a FRER (not the super sensitive ones...they are not available in Canada) but just the regular and negative!! I mean I am 15dpo, something would have had to shown up by now :shrug: Its strange though with AF late, but maybe she will arrive tomorrow....how cruel.
Anyone have an experience with a late bfp? Is it possible that I could still be? Definitely not getting my hopes up (hard not to) as I know the odds are not great :hugs:

thanks


----------



## Smile4me

:hugs:oh hun, I wish I had an answer for you, so the test was negative but your 15 dpo?

Are you enjoying the quiet time and pampering yourself?:flower:


----------



## lisaf

aw Britt, I was really hopeful. Maybe because it wasn't the super sensitive one? 

Thanks for the PMA ladies. My doc said my hormones were all exactly where they should but, so it must just be a cyst. He said it doesn't matter if its a cyst... so we're good to go on clomid for this cycle. FX'd!!!! We have to abstain from sex before the HSG which is next Thursday. Fine by me, lol. We'll have to start trying while we are traveling though.. my friend's guest bed is not the best for sex.. hmm,... lol.
My doc told me to take 600mg of motrin or advil an hour before the procedure. He also gave me a prescription of antibiotics to take a few hours before the procedure. 

I just got back from a baby shower. I almost lost it only once and am SO glad I'm done with showers for now. The big moment that got to me was when some acquaintances of our showed up and she's 7 months pregnant. I knew they were trying but didn't know she was pregnant.... they got pregnant before me and he only has one testicle.... That made me feel really abnormal/broken. I think hanging out here makes me feel like there are so many infertile people out there and I feel more normal. Then I go out in the world and I see how its so easy for everyone and even people who should have problems have no issues at all.
I'm feeling ok now that I'm home, but man that was hard to keep it together in public.


----------



## Britt11

thanks girls
Actually Smile had a busy day was fun and managed to sit on a patio with my friend for a couple of hourse..
Anyway, no clue whats happening, just have to wait it out and see if the witch shows
cheers,


----------



## camishantel

yes Britt I haven't had any light spotting since lat night around 5:30 so well over 24 hours and like I said it was very very very very light pink watery spotting so maybe it was implantation or from the infection which I am on antibiotics now..


----------



## tink28

britt- just wanted to stop by and say that i think it was DM who didnt get a bfp until later on FRER, even the early response the sensitive ones are only 25 mlu i think, so dont give up yet, the fact that your temp is still up is a good sign.
hope everyone else is doing good xx


----------



## sallysaunders

just to say i got a BFP today so the clomid does work!! So exciting and for anyone who has done earlier tests that were negative like me just wait a while x Good luck to you ALL


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations sallysaunders!! Any clomid success story is good to hear. It is proof the darned stuff works (sometimes!).
Britt, Not out yet. Everything crossed xx


----------



## samfitz

hi ladies not been in for a while an dont think i will be in very much only to check on you guys to see how ya getting on has af got me yesterday an this month was my last on clomid so it didnt work for me but good luck to all you guys xxx


----------



## Quaver

Congrats Sally!:happydance:

:bfn: for me, started spotting and temp has gone down. I'd say I'll get the full :witch:tomorrow...:blush:


----------



## mrphyemma

Ohh I'm so sorry the clomid didn't work for you Sam :hugs: I have a feeling it won't work for me either. Good Luck with whatever treatment you go on to. I hope you get that BFP soon xx

Quaver, hope AF stays away x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good sam sorry af got you hun sally congrats hun whoooopppppp afm when me mum bbq last night it was fab but paying for it now carnt stop bein sick hate hangovers i am never drinking again xxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Until next time Caz :winkwink:


----------



## caz & bob

i no i always say in xxxx


----------



## Pisces24

Hi all, hope you dont mind me jumping in here. Just took my last pill, was doing clomid 5-9. We Bd'd last night, just in case. It's probably way too early!

This is my 2nd time taking it, i took it for one cycle last year. Diagnosed with PCOS and high prolactin which is coming down in comparison to last year. I have another 2 cycles worth of clomid i'm allowed take, then if it doesn't work, were probably going onto other fertility treatment.


----------



## DragonMummy

sallysaunders - congratulations!

Quaver - boo for AF. Mean and nasty witch :(

Pisces - welcome! I start bd'ing from the first day of no AF then carry on every other day just so I don't miss out! Would be terrible to finally force an egg out of my knackered ovaries and miss it! Good luck! xxx


First weigh in today - 6lbs off! Only 11lbs to go til I can get that provera down my neck. Am so hungry.....


----------



## Pisces24

Dragonmummy, what days did you take your clomid was it 3-7/5-9/2-6?


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi girls, Just needed a bit of a boost i suppose. Still no + opk or anything near, do you think i won't ovulate? This is my first cycle on clomid ( 50mg) days 2- 6 xx


----------



## Pisces24

Hey dream just had a look at your chart and i think (not too sure on this if someone can correct me if im wrong), your temps may spike up in the next few days. I read that you may get a pre-ov dip, then it can go up. Are you temping orally/vaginally?


----------



## winston83

Sallysaunders huge congrats on ur bfp well done Hun gives all the clomid girls hope 
Cami am soooo glad the spotting has stopped 
Dm great weight loss am weighing on Monday hope my results r just a's good
Caz glad u had fun at the BBQ bacon and egg naps usually sort me out lol
Em countdown to holiday 
Britt ur not out yet
Ttc lots of love we mite even get to b cycle buddies xx
Isi how r u Hun x
Annie mrschambers smile Lisaf dobchops and ne1 I forgot lots of live and babydust xxxxx


----------



## winston83

Caz gladu enjoyed ur BBQ bacon and egg bap usually sorts my hangover out lol
Afm watching a movie called management great rom com pick u up lol


----------



## winston83

dreamofabean said:


> Hi girls, Just needed a bit of a boost i suppose. Still no + opk or anything near, do you think i won't ovulate? This is my first cycle on clomid ( 50mg) days 2- 6 xx

Dream huni I don't want to put a downer on u but I didn't o on 50 or 100 of clomid had to go to 150 to kick start my body maybe u just need a bit more Hun xxxx


----------



## Britt11

hello lovely ladies,
hope you are all well
well at 16dpo...yeah 16dpo hello long ridiculouse LP and more than a full day late for AF!!!!!!! it looks like she is arriving. temp dive this morning and horrendous cramps! :growlmad: Oh well, c'est la vie I guess.... what a cruel one though, considering I am never late...had a glimmer this cycle :)
DH is home later today, so looking forward to that

Sally- yeah woo hoo, congrats on your BFP, we needed some good news on this thread

DM- wow you put your mind to something and get it done, good for you :thumbup:

Em- how are you doing?

Caz- yes, I hate hangovers lol...stay in and relax

Win- hope you are doing well, you sound like you are feeling better :hugs:

So I cant leave you girls b/c I really enjoy talking to you on a regular basis, but I am officially done Clomid for good and probably not doing another IUI, well maybe in Sept (will play it by ear) but DH and I will be completely natural the next couple of cycles until IVF which is hopefully in OCt. I hope you dont mind me still posting on this thread, that other one is pretty quiet :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

hey britt, im not on clomid either, im an imposter lol xx xx


----------



## Britt11

keepsmiling said:


> hey britt, im not on clomid either, im an imposter lol xx xx

:rofl: we'll be imposters together!!
well the witch finally made her official appearance and its a bad one


----------



## keepsmiling

oh relly, sorry britt, i was hoping this was ur month hun is it on to ivf then xxx


----------



## Britt11

oh and I meant to say hello to Tink!! how's the pregnancy going so far hon?
good to see you
:hugs:


----------



## winston83

Tink soo gud to c u hope u r well
I'm sort of dreading 10th aug and goin bk on clomid has been nice just gettin jiggy 4 the sake of it not coz we have to oh well aug and sept left then we will stop tryin love ya all xx


----------



## caz & bob

winston carnt eat a thing hun im just eating a yogurt now hope i keep it down britt sorry she go you hun i am going all natural this month if af gets me this month i took soya xxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sallysaunders congrats to you! How many DPO were you when you found out you were pg?
Cami I think that spotting is probably due to the infection b/c that happened to me once.

Dm Keep it up hun....what kind of diet are you doing, if you dont mind me asking?

Caz aer you sick hun? Why are you only eating yogurt?

Em so jealous, wish you could hide me in your suitcase and take me with you!

Britt Of course stick around! I am an imposter also....LOL...thing is I have grown to care of the ladies on here so I say we all stick around and see what happens. Sounds like you will be doing IVF at the same time that i will starting ttc again. That long LP happened to me too...it was horrible. Thing is last month off of clomid it was still really long....horrible huh!!!!! Our cycles can do such cruel things to us.

Win - oh that would be awesome...we can do this together....Though I dont know if they will give me anymore clomid to try after i start trying again. I would like to try to do this naturally for a couple of months as I am not sure if teh clomid made my fibroids grow bigger. I am afraid if I take it again I will have more grow.


Isi hows that vacation of yours going?


----------



## keepsmiling

it sounds like my lp is goin 2 play me up this month, im normmly spotting at 10 or 11dpo and af is always here in the morning oat 12dpo, but nothing stil as of yet, xx


----------



## sallysaunders

ttcbaby117 said:


> Sallysaunders congrats to you! How many DPO were you when you found out you were pg?
> Cami I think that spotting is probably due to the infection b/c that happened to me once.
> 
> Dm Keep it up hun....what kind of diet are you doing, if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> Caz aer you sick hun? Why are you only eating yogurt?
> 
> Em so jealous, wish you could hide me in your suitcase and take me with you!
> 
> Britt Of course stick around! I am an imposter also....LOL...thing is I have grown to care of the ladies on here so I say we all stick around and see what happens. Sounds like you will be doing IVF at the same time that i will starting ttc again. That long LP happened to me too...it was horrible. Thin is last month off of clomid it was still really long....horrible huh!!!!! Our cycles can do such cruel things to us.
> 
> Win - oh that would be awesome...we can do this together....Though I dont know if they will give me anymore clomid to try after i start trying again. I would like to try to do this naturally for a couple of months as I am not sure if teh clomid made my fibroids grow bigger. I am afraid if I take it again I will have more grow.
> 
> 
> Isi hows that vacation of yours going?

Hi thanks for your message. I tested today 13dpo. Lots of symptoms but tested too early and showed negative until last night. Good luck :flower:


----------



## sallysaunders

Thank you for all your lovely messages and I hope that you all get good news soon.


----------



## ttcbaby117

keepsmiling - when are you testing hun?


----------



## keepsmiling

i dunno tomo i fink, shal c wot brave im feelin lol x


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh...I understand! fxed for you!


----------



## keepsmiling

im not expecting anythning but its stil nerve wracking isnt it
x


----------



## caz & bob

ttc hangover carnt stop being sick hun xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

@caz haha,, i new tht feelin 2 weeks ago on my 21st lol madness xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz - hahaha, oh hun I hope you feel better soon! Have some gatorade..that always helps me!


----------



## winston83

Caz u shud try dioralite they give it to kids when they are sick u can get it at the chemist is ne1 else watching the documentry on ch4 bout the Amish kids xx


----------



## caz & bob

im ok now ladys ty just had a nice hot bath and thats done the trick xxxx


----------



## dreamofabean

Thanks girls. Pisces im temping vaginallly as read that was more accurate? Esp as i tend to sleep with my mouth wide open!! :) x


----------



## Smile4me

hi ladies


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone, lots to catch up on.

congrats sally!
Britt - I was really hoping this would be it for you! :( hang in there!
keepsmiling - oooh, excited to hear you aren't spotting yet. I hope you get your BFP and don't even have to go on clomid! That would be terrific!
DM - good job on the weight loss! Wish I had the same willpower... I say this as I have a bag of caramel-apple pops sitting next to me! hehe!

Sorry if I missed anyone! GL to all.

I wanted to share what my doctor said about missed doses. I screwed up 2x on clomid before and misse doses. And of course by the time you reach your doctor, its way too late to take it. First off, he looked at me like I was crazy about worring about a missed dose. Took us a few rounds for me to understand that he wasn't telling me to take it at the same time every day. So I don't really 'miss' a dose, lol.


----------



## MrsChambers

Morning ladies,

Congrats Sally.

Well this morning i have taken my temp and it has removed ovulation from my chart which I was kinda expecting. I have rung my doctors and waiting for the doc to call me back this morning to see if she will put me in for bloods doing which i could get done tomorrow so I can have futher proof that I have not ovulated this cycle to be able to go back to the specialist and tell them. I am not sure if charting would be sufficient proof but if I can get bloods done tomorrow then that will help I hope. I have not had all the side effects i had last month either such as sore nipples although I have got loads of Creamy CM. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr so annoying!


----------



## hevGsd

Hey everyone! 
Hope you all are ok and doing well :flower:

I've never Ov'd before so don't really know what it feels like to. I'm currently on day 14, yesterday I got my first peak on CBFM I did one of the smiley face ones and got nothing Ive just done another smiley face one's today an got nothing again! My CBFM is saying peak for today! :wacko: I'm so confused! I had pain in my tummy all day yesterday that felt just like period pain.....could that be Ov pain? Do you think I am ovulating?

x


----------



## Annie18

Morning everyone,

So much to catch up on..

Sally: congrats on your BFP honey, nice seeing clomid work.
Lisa: hope you ok, and good luck for HSG on thurs
Sam, Quaver, Britt, sorry AF got you ladies, it's rubbish i know.
DM: well done for the weight loss not far to go now.
Hevsg: Could be ovulation pain would get jiggy just in case, you don't want to miss it.
hope everyone else good, Em, Caz, Win, Isi, Smile, mrs chambers and everyone else missed.

My temp dipped below coverline today on chart so not sure what going on, hope goes back up tomorrow, as i really want to have Ovd this cycle. suppose will see, still struggling to get in for bloods done my Doctors been very fussy about doing it, think will ring FS see if they can have a word x


----------



## mrphyemma

hevGsd it does sound like you could have been having ovulation pain. Not sure why the cbfm and ov tests are contradicting one another though :wacko:

Annie, could be implantation dip. Fingers crossed for a temp rise tomorrow :thumbup:

Britt I am gutted to hear that AF got you :cry: Was getting very excited for you.

AFM... Have finally had my reply from Cheri22 regarding the free ttc prediction. "Apparently" they are showing a little boy linked to August (either conception, birth month or the month I found out). Hmmmm........Interesting! Pinch of salt time?


----------



## Annie18

Em hope your psychic right hon x


----------



## Pisces24

How's everyone today? Well not much news this side, watiing like a hawk to ovulate. I took clomid for one cycle last year, days 2-6, didn't ovulate til day 16/17. Probably will be the same this time round!

Hope everyone here is well, keep the faith ladies xxx


----------



## samfitz

good morning girls just thought i would check in an see how things are to those waiting for af good luck an fx for those who af showed im soo sorry fx for next month afm i have got my app through to start ivf it is all soo quick got to have all bloods an internal scan to check folicles this friday cant wait to get the ball rolling xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Sounds exciting Sam!! I hope everything goes to plan :hugs:

Fingers crossed for a juicy egg Pisces24 x


----------



## winston83

Woo hoo just weighed in and dum dum dum 8lb down am chuffed to bits xx


----------



## Annie18

well done win that's brill. 

Just spoke to gp and finally agreed that they will do bloods tom so will see for sure whether Ovd late this cycle. Just hope temp goes up tomorrow x


----------



## MrsChambers

Well done win thats fab news! x


----------



## Smile4me

:hugs: Good Morning ladies
NOOOOO Britt you can't leave us hun :shrug: I'll be sad :cry:

I'm sorry the witch got some of you :nope:

I go back tot he doctor on Wednesday, I hope she gives me my prescription for 100mg .... I'm ready and eager to go!!!!:haha:

Congrats Winston on the weight loss :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well sorry to them the witch got and good luck to them testing xxxx


----------



## Britt11

:hugs:Hey girls, heading out for brunch with a friend (its a holiday here)
but wanted to say hello.
I'm not leaving Smile, all of you girls are too awesome, I have to stay and see everything get there BFPs- all of us will!!
TBH- I am relieved not to be on Clomid this cycle, I was on it 4 cycles in a row and I just dont like the emotional roller coster.
I am hoping that natural works for us this cycle :hugs:

Em- I like your psychic reading :thumbup: hope it comes true honey
Win- nice work on the weight loss
Annie- hope your temp goes back u
anyway hello to everyone , have a great day girls
:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Hey Britt - I understand that emotional roller coaster. For me, it wasn't so much that clomid makes me emotional, its that my hopes are SO much higher with the clomid. Glad you're going to stick around a bit, we'd miss you too much!

Win - good job on the weightloss!!! :)

AFM - not much to report... AF has all but stopped which of course it always does when I take the clomid. Hopefully it will be 'all clear' for vaginal temping tomorrow. I feel lost without my temps, lol.. my chart looks SO empty :D


----------



## Pisces24

Has anyone ever heard of vitex? I also have a high prolactin- it's coming in at 688. It was 766 last year Vites is meant to reduce prolactin, so this would be good for me i think :) . I'm not sure if i could take it with clomid? Should i wait until i'm on a non medicated cycle to start it? Thanks in advance girls :) x


----------



## Smile4me

mrphyemma said:


> hevGsd it does sound like you could have been having ovulation pain. Not sure why the cbfm and ov tests are contradicting one another though :wacko:
> 
> Annie, could be implantation dip. Fingers crossed for a temp rise tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> Britt I am gutted to hear that AF got you :cry: Was getting very excited for you.
> 
> AFM... Have finally had my reply from Cheri22 regarding the free ttc prediction. "Apparently" they are showing a little boy linked to August (either conception, birth month or the month I found out). Hmmmm........Interesting! Pinch of salt time?

I've just contacted Cheri and told her my bad news so she says she is still sticking to my May prediction which means I need to concieve in August or September..... :shrug:

good luck Em, I really did get my bfp in May so... ??


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> mrphyemma said:
> 
> 
> hevGsd it does sound like you could have been having ovulation pain. Not sure why the cbfm and ov tests are contradicting one another though :wacko:
> 
> Annie, could be implantation dip. Fingers crossed for a temp rise tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> Britt I am gutted to hear that AF got you :cry: Was getting very excited for you.
> 
> AFM... Have finally had my reply from Cheri22 regarding the free ttc prediction. "Apparently" they are showing a little boy linked to August (either conception, birth month or the month I found out). Hmmmm........Interesting! Pinch of salt time?
> 
> I've just contacted Cheri and told her my bad news so she says she is still sticking to my May prediction which means I need to concieve in August or September..... :shrug:
> 
> good luck Em, I really did get my bfp in May so... ??Click to expand...

exciting Smile, does that mean you are trying this cycle? Did you get back the genetic testing? Hope all is in the clear for you guys as I'm sure you will be pregs very soon
:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Britt11 said:


> :hugs:Hey girls, heading out for brunch with a friend (its a holiday here)
> but wanted to say hello.
> I'm not leaving Smile, all of you girls are too awesome, I have to stay and see everything get there BFPs- all of us will!!
> TBH- I am relieved not to be on Clomid this cycle, I was on it 4 cycles in a row and I just dont like the emotional roller coster.
> I am hoping that natural works for us this cycle :hugs:
> 
> Em- I like your psychic reading :thumbup: hope it comes true honey
> Win- nice work on the weight loss
> Annie- hope your temp goes back u
> anyway hello to everyone , have a great day girls
> :hugs:


Are you going to use preseed hun on your natural cycle?

I'll check with the dr on Wedensday hun


----------



## keepsmiling

hello beautiful ladies, how r u all doin xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies!!!! Just dropping in quickly to see how everyone is doing! 

Britt- it is a holiday here also, emancipation day! just a word of advice, I Oved 3-4 days earlier my first cycle off of clomid...so make sure to bd well in advance on this cycle.


----------



## Smile4me

Follow the egg meets sperm plan ladies....:hugs:


----------



## pink32

Hi Girls,

i'm wondering if anyone knows why i have had positive opks for 3 days straight? positive surge detected sunday morn... Tues morn today and still positive? i'm assuming u go of the first surge and the rest is history? (This is my first clomid cycle 50mg - due to DH low spermies)

your thoughts pls ladies ? thanks Xo:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

well leadies, did a hpt,, and bfn! xx


----------



## lisaf

Keepsmiling - boo :( Sorry to hear that. What DPO are you now?

Pisces - I just finished 2 cycles with vitex. You CANNOT take vitex with clomid (vitex is also called agnus castus or chaste berry). I took it during my non-medicated cycles. I didn't see any real effect. My progesterone is an issue and it did NOT raise it and I even had a failed then late ovulation on my last cycle. It works for some women but they say to give it 3 months of trying to give it time to kick in. I only did 2 and am now back to the clomid.

pink - what you are probably seeing is the rise (first +opk), the peak (2nd +opk), and the downswing (3rd OPK). If this is frustrating you, you can try a less sensitive brand. They still say to go off your first pos OPK. The OPK predicts ovulation by 12-48 hours so I think the range of time there covers cases like yours or women who have lower peaks.


----------



## Delilahsown

Hi gals!

Ok- so question about opks. I got my first pos on saturday- confirmed with digi. Got another positive on sunday- confirmed with digi. Today- definately pos on the strip , but digi says no. should I count today as negative then?


----------



## lisaf

different sensitivity levels it seems. Either way works.. the first positive is more important than the last positive. Sounds like its on its way down anyway.

I tend to record any positive (if I'm testing 2x a day and the first is positive but the second is negative, I record a positive).


----------



## Delilahsown

lisaf said:


> different sensitivity levels it seems. Either way works.. the first positive is more important than the last positive. Sounds like its on its way down anyway.
> 
> I tend to record any positive (if I'm testing 2x a day and the first is positive but the second is negative, I record a positive).

makes sense. i was wondering because everytime I put in another positive, ff extends my "o" window.


----------



## Wait & Hope

Hi Ladies,

Didn't get as far as testing, the witch got me today bang on cue.... the old hag.... 

Just updated FertilityFriend with the bad news & noticed that my # of cycles is now 53... which cheered me up loads, NOT! :nope:

So now I've 'officially' run out of clomid (I have got another month's supply which a friend gave me as she didn't use cos she got pg). I go to FS in Sept to discuss IUI. Think I will have a break & have a natural cycle this month as I may well be back on the clomid if we go for IUI (if we try IUI, it'll only be one attempt). I told my DH I feel I am coming to the end of the road of TTC #3 and that if it hasn't happened by Nov this year we should call it a day - never thought I'd ever say that, makes me feel very sad. :cry:


----------



## pink32

lisaf said:


> Keepsmiling - boo :( Sorry to hear that. What DPO are you now?
> 
> Pisces - I just finished 2 cycles with vitex. You CANNOT take vitex with clomid (vitex is also called agnus castus or chaste berry). I took it during my non-medicated cycles. I didn't see any real effect. My progesterone is an issue and it did NOT raise it and I even had a failed then late ovulation on my last cycle. It works for some women but they say to give it 3 months of trying to give it time to kick in. I only did 2 and am now back to the clomid.
> 
> pink - what you are probably seeing is the rise (first +opk), the peak (2nd +opk), and the downswing (3rd OPK). If this is frustrating you, you can try a less sensitive brand. They still say to go off your first pos OPK. The OPK predicts ovulation by 12-48 hours so I think the range of time there covers cases like yours or women who have lower peaks.

thanks Lisaf....so if i definately go off the first + opk - then hopefully i ovulated the day after...hope so because we BD'd that nite ......thanks again Xo:hugs:


----------



## yomo

Wait & Hope said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Didn't get as far as testing, the witch got me today bang on cue.... the old hag....
> 
> Just updated FertilityFriend with the bad news & noticed that my # of cycles is now 53... which cheered me up loads, NOT! :nope:
> 
> So now I've 'officially' run out of clomid (I have got another month's supply which a friend gave me as she didn't use cos she got pg). I go to FS in Sept to discuss IUI. Think I will have a break & have a natural cycle this month as I may well be back on the clomid if we go for IUI (if we try IUI, it'll only be one attempt). I told my DH I feel I am coming to the end of the road of TTC #3 and that if it hasn't happened by Nov this year we should call it a day - never thought I'd ever say that, makes me feel very sad. :cry:

Sorry the witch got you honey, I can totally understand what you are going through, I am on cycle 52 now and no sign of a BFP which is very disheartning isn't it!

I hope you get your BFP soon, I am hoping to try IUI this month, I shall let you know how I get on. Keep your chin up :hugs:


----------



## yomo

Back on line ladies! Thank god really missed you all xx

Hope you are all ok, Hope smile4me you are feeling better and ready for that TTC rollercoaster again I see Cherri says that August/sept could be your month! She says that for me too so you never know we could be bump buddies (lets live in hope!) 

X


----------



## sallysaunders

yomo said:


> Back on line ladies! Thank god really missed you all xx
> 
> Hope you are all ok, Hope smile4me you are feeling better and ready for that TTC rollercoaster again I see Cherri says that August/sept could be your month! She says that for me too so you never know we could be bump buddies (lets live in hope!)
> 
> X

 good luck to you and fingers crossed


----------



## mrphyemma

W&H So sorry AF arrived :hugs: I kind of know how you feel as we have a deadline too. We can't possibly afford IVF so once the clomid has gone our ttc number is up. My progesterone levels showed that I don't ovulate well naturally so the clomid is my last hope. I have enough to last me up until Christmas then game over :cry:

Yomo good to see you back x


----------



## Annie18

W&H sorry AF arrived. 

Hope you are all ok,

Yomo hope the psychic right, where do you get the predictions from?

AFM temp gone up so keeping fingers crossed, just had my 7 dpo bloods done. x


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

Hi girls

Can i join you please?

Here's my story.... Diagnosed with pcos 5 years ago. Fell pregnant in Oct 2007 (just a happy little miracle) no drugs or help. Brooke was born July 2008.
Started ttc Oct 2009 - last period Oct 2009!!
Finally saw the gynae yesterday and he has put me on 10 days of provera to make me bleed and then 100mg of Clomid from cycle day 2-6 then bloods on cd21.

Am very nervous but excited at the same time. 
I am obviously starting on a higher dose than usual, will i experience stronger side effects? Any advice would be great.
Thanks everyone and hoping for a bfp for you all soon xx


----------



## winston83

Hi rach I think side effects differ from person to person I'm on 150mg and don't suffer any side effects I take mine before I go to bed good luck with this cycle hope u get ur bfp xx


----------



## Dobchops

Good Morning Ladies

How's everyone doing?

I got a :bfp: this morning. Not getting excited yet but will when it's confirmed with bloods. Piccy is in the test section.


How's the weight loss going girls?


----------



## Delilahsown

yay!! Congrats Dobchops!!!


----------



## winston83

Congratulations dobchops that's great we have a decent haul of bfps this cycle
As for weight loss I lost 8lb this week x


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

winston83 said:


> Hi rach I think side effects differ from person to person I'm on 150mg and don't suffer any side effects I take mine before I go to bed good luck with this cycle hope u get ur bfp xx


Thanks hun
I think taking before bed seems the way to go. At least i'll be asleep if any decide to kick in lol.
Wow 150mg how many cycles have you dont so far?
xx


----------



## winston83

Rach & Bumpy said:


> winston83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi rach I think side effects differ from person to person I'm on 150mg and don't suffer any side effects I take mine before I go to bed good luck with this cycle hope u get ur bfp xx
> 
> 
> Thanks hun
> I think taking before bed seems the way to go. At least i'll be asleep if any decide to kick in lol.
> Wow 150mg how many cycles have you dont so far?
> xxClick to expand...

I have done 4 cycles 1 @ 50 no ov [email protected] ov and 2 @150 strong ov with high progesterone but didn't catch the egg have took the last cycle off starting cycle 5 10th august xx


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

winston83 said:


> Rach & Bumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winston83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi rach I think side effects differ from person to person I'm on 150mg and don't suffer any side effects I take mine before I go to bed good luck with this cycle hope u get ur bfp xx
> 
> 
> Thanks hun
> I think taking before bed seems the way to go. At least i'll be asleep if any decide to kick in lol.
> Wow 150mg how many cycles have you dont so far?
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I have done 4 cycles 1 @ 50 no ov [email protected] ov and 2 @150 strong ov with high progesterone but didn't catch the egg have took the last cycle off starting cycle 5 10th august xxClick to expand...

ah hun... sounds like it's been a rough ride for you so far .
Fingers x'd for you for this month :hugs: make sure you do lots of bd'ing lol


----------



## MrsChambers

Hey ladies,
Dobchops thats lovely news congratulations xxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies

Just a quick question for you all. I got my prescription of Clomid last month and had planned to start taking it in Sept as I have a hectic month coming up what with friends and family visiting and a holiday to spain myself. However my patience is wearing thin now and I really want to start the clomid as soon as possible (Im CD3 today so still have time to start even though FS said to start on CD2). 

Basically I just want advice as to whether I should start now or wait. I will be going out alot over the next few weekends (and im sure drinking a bit too), then Im flying to Spain and I'll be swimming in a pool (with Chlorine in it im sure) so Im wondering would you wait til after that or just start now and to hell with it???? Im confused - i want to start but nervous that i might get lucky 1st time and then be on holiday in Spain and feel sick. (I suppose Ive waiting 32 months already whats another month..... but I want to start - so confused. 

Thoughts and opinions appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## Smile4me

yomo said:


> Back on line ladies! Thank god really missed you all xx
> 
> Hope you are all ok, Hope smile4me you are feeling better and ready for that TTC rollercoaster again I see Cherri says that August/sept could be your month! She says that for me too so you never know we could be bump buddies (lets live in hope!)
> 
> X

Yes hun that's our mission to become bump buddies next cycle or two:thumbup:

Congrats Dobchops!:happydance: What did you do this cycle? Just so we can keep track of how everyone is successful?

Sorry to all of you who the witch got!!!!:nope:

Rach hun look up the egg meets sperm plan and try to use preseed


----------



## mrphyemma

Wow Dobchops...CONGRATULATIONS!!! Looks like the clomid club girls are on a roll :)

Welcome Rach, The only side effects I get from the clomid are nasty mood swings a bit like bad PMT and the odd headache. I have this on the days I take the clomid and a few days after and then it goes. Not very nice but would suffer worse to get that longed for BFP! Hope you get your BFP very soon x


----------



## Quaver

Congratulations Dobchops!:happydance:

I'd start taking this cycle RebaRezzelba, who knows, you may not get sick, and holiday may be good for the eggy:thumbup: 
Perhaps take the Clomid, but not actively ttc and hope for the best:happydance:


----------



## mrphyemma

Reba it is entirely your own personal choice but if it were me I would be starting the clomid. We are going to Tenerife next week and I shall be ovulating whilst away so will need to make sure we get lots of holiday BDing in. The flight itself and the chlorinated water won't have any negative effect whatsoever and I'm sure drinking won't be a problem unless you are well into the 2ww. Good Luck x


----------



## Annie18

Dobchops congratulations that's brill.

Reba i would start the clomid too, but patience isn't really one of my qualities!

Hello to everyone else, just realised i am in 2ww, when can you take a HPT from?


----------



## Dobchops

Thank you ladies. Let's just hope it's not a dud like i had before. Going to test again in the morning.

Smile the only thing I did different this month is using Preseed and Bd'd every other day except for when I had a positive Saliva ferning. Didn't temp or used opks.

Winston congrats on your weight loss. :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Congrats Dobchops!! :dance: Another victory for Preseed! :thumbup:


----------



## Smile4me

Thats fabulous Dobchops, I'm so happy for you!!!!!! 
We all will join you soon hun :)
Yes Lou with preseed armed and ready :)


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Thanks for the advice ladies - i suppose there is never a perfect time to start it so I might as well go for it. I am CD3 today so will take 1st pill tonight (scary stuff) - I will be oving by the 17th Aug probably and I will be in 2WW whilst in Spain on my holidays so I will keep the Cerveza's to a minimum...... :haha: :drunk: :haha:

thanks again - and congrats to the recent BFP's - I hope to join you soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Wait & Hope

Congrats Dobchops, always does me a bit of good to see a :bfp:


----------



## lisaf

Congrats dobchops!!!

Welcome Rachel and Reba!


----------



## sarlar

Congrats dobchops!! praying for a sticky bean and h&h 9 months!! 

Now question ladies, i am only cd12 on my 3rd cycle of clomid and my opk today is super dark. i would say it will be positive maybe tonight or tomorrow! that is way early for me....last two months have been around cd16. is it ok to O this early?? can clomid do this???


----------



## Smile4me

yes ma'am I have seen this happen to many o women on here :)

check tonight and tomorrow as well you may be getting your Rise line hun but just know to keep up the bding :)


----------



## lisaf

dream - any updates on your OPKs?


----------



## Annie18

hi lisa how are you? can you feel your ovaries revving up to pop egg out?


----------



## lisaf

hi Annie - nope, nothing much going on right now. Just waiting it out. I'm keeping myself distracted by obsessing over getting a new washing machine... what we can afford, what we want etc. Also have a potentially sick cat to worry about.
Its almost a blessing to have these other things going on in my mind so I don't get too worked up about ovulation. 
Also trying to distract myself from the HSG this Thursday.


----------



## dreamofabean

lisaf said:


> dream - any updates on your OPKs?

Hi Lisa, thanks for remembering about me!! :flower: Yup, did one last night just before bed and was *almost* pos, that close i recorded it as pos, so far today all light again? :shrug: So not sure if ive had my surge or was a fluke?! Am going to test in a little while so we'll see!!

Congrats dobchops!!x


----------



## lisaf

dream - really hoping you just missed your surge? Did you test earlier yesterday or just at bedtime?
Good thing you're charting your temps so you'll know!


----------



## caz & bob

Dobchops said:


> Good Morning Ladies
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> I got a :bfp: this morning. Not getting excited yet but will when it's confirmed with bloods. Piccy is in the test section.
> 
> 
> How's the weight loss going girls?

yayyyyy congrats hun hope i will be joining you hun xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xxxx


----------



## lisaf

your chart is looking AWESOME caz!!


----------



## winston83

Didn't realise how close to testing u were caz sweetie fx for u xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies...hope everyone is doing well....congrats dobchops! Awesome news!


----------



## dreamofabean

lisaf said:


> dream - really hoping you just missed your surge? Did you test earlier yesterday or just at bedtime?
> Good thing you're charting your temps so you'll know!

I'm doing about 3 a day so havent missed it. Did another on about an hr ago and was same as last night!! Just off the same colour as control!Very close though! So maybe a positive is coming tomorrow? FXed!! Yup I just want so see a big temp rise now!! Could do with a day off from BDing now!! ;)


----------



## lisaf

dream - I got super ambitious one month and decided we'd go every single day... 8 days later we were burned out and didn't touch each other until the next time I ovulated, lol! 
Mine get close to positive the day before I get a super dark one. Fx'd!!!!


----------



## pink32

hi ladies,

i don't know whats going on with me, but this is my 4th consecutive day i've had a positive OPK! i dont understand?:shrug:
the first day i did it there was no surge...then from the 2nd day onwards the surge has been extremely strong and +...
is it possible for the clomid to be giving me a false +?
thanks:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

the clomid shouldn't give you a false +
Its detecting the LH surge.
Since LH is always present in your body, the OPKs look for a surge beyond a certain level. The base level of LH in each woman varies a little, and the level it surges to also varies.

So some women may have naturally high levels and get positives when they are not really surging. Some women don't peak very high, and if the brand they are using sets that threshhold too high, they won't get a positive.

If you have PCOS, you might get positives when you aren't surging. This isn't a for-sure thing, but happens to some women with PCOS who have high LH levels.

Having said all that...
I have to ask if your test line is actually darker than or DEFINITELY as dark as the control line? ... just in case you're an OPK newbie...
Do you have PCOS?
Is this your first time using OPKs, and if not, is this a new brand?

I wouldn't worry so much at 4 days... if it goes to 5 then I might be a little worried.
In fact, I might only count the super strong positives as truly positives (I'm interpreting this to mean the first positive was equal in color and the others have been darker than the control line).
I guess its possible for you to have a stronger surge on clomid than you would naturally, but its not one of the functions of clomid... many women are given trigger shots with clomid to make sure their eggs release properly.


----------



## pink32

HI Lisaf,

the test line has been darker than the control line from the first surge i got...i'm using clomid due to dh low sperms...i don't have pcos or any issues ovulating....my FS prescribed clomid to give DH's sperms a bit more of a target and advised i will prob be ovulating 2 eggs this cycle...

they did my bloods on CD9 and advised that my eostrogen levels were very high and i had responded to the clomid extremely well...

they didnt give me a trigger, nor are they really monitoring me seeing i already ovulate...that's what they told me...:shrug:

i have used opks once before - and noticed i had a surge for a few days too....but didn't pay much attention...

i've left a message for my FS nurse to give me a buzz to shed some light on the situation for me too... thanks for your help...


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats Dobchops :happydance:.

Hope everyone is doing great! Can't really type much, as we're rushing off somewhere. I'm really having such a great time! Nothing like some good ol retail therapy to cure them ttc blues :winkwink:

:kiss: and :dust: to everyone


----------



## lisaf

pink... I'm betting then that the brand is a bit too sensitive for you. Not a bad thing, just that it will catch your surge very early and you may ovulate more than the 12-48 hour window they tell you. Just keep BDing and you'll be fine.
Glad to hear you responded well to the clomid!


----------



## yomo

Annie18 said:


> W&H sorry AF arrived.
> 
> Hope you are all ok,
> 
> Yomo hope the psychic right, where do you get the predictions from?
> 
> AFM temp gone up so keeping fingers crossed, just had my 7 dpo bloods done. x

Thanks hun, I got it off ebay x


----------



## Annie18

lisaf said:


> hi Annie - nope, nothing much going on right now. Just waiting it out. I'm keeping myself distracted by obsessing over getting a new washing machine... what we can afford, what we want etc. Also have a potentially sick cat to worry about.
> Its almost a blessing to have these other things going on in my mind so I don't get too worked up about ovulation.
> Also trying to distract myself from the HSG this Thursday.

Distracting self sounds like a good idea hon. Good luck tomorrow with HSG.

hope everyone else doing ok x


----------



## dreamofabean

lisaf said:


> dream - I got super ambitious one month and decided we'd go every single day... 8 days later we were burned out and didn't touch each other until the next time I ovulated, lol!
> Mine get close to positive the day before I get a super dark one. Fx'd!!!!

That's exactly how we've got!! Didnt BD last night in the end as it felt like we were just doing it for the sake of it!!:blush: My temp stayed low this morning though so hoping for a + today! x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xxx


----------



## Delilahsown

Good Morning!!

Caz, when you testing sweetie?


----------



## Pisces24

How's everyone doing? This thread is huuuge! Having hassle keeping up with you all! LOL!

Well for me, i had watery cm yesterday, a lot of it but came the time to BD, all dried up. Is this normal? Still managed to fit BD in. Nothing else major going on, just waiting to ovulate. Hopefully wont be too much longer x


----------



## MrsChambers

Hey ladies,

Well after pursuading my GP to send me for bloods yesterday she has just rung to tel me my progesterone levels were less than 5 so no ovulation this time for me. I just got to try make the fertility nurse understand now why I asked for bloods done in the first place. :nope: xxx


----------



## Annie18

sorry mrschambers about bloods. Keep doing temps though as my chart saying Ovd on day 33, so could happen late x


----------



## winston83

Sorry mrschambers maybe now they will arrange them for next cycle without u having to beg xx


----------



## Smile4me

pink32 said:


> HI Lisaf,
> 
> the test line has been darker than the control line from the first surge i got...i'm using clomid due to dh low sperms...i don't have pcos or any issues ovulating....my FS prescribed clomid to give DH's sperms a bit more of a target and advised i will prob be ovulating 2 eggs this cycle...
> 
> they did my bloods on CD9 and advised that my eostrogen levels were very high and i had responded to the clomid extremely well...
> 
> they didnt give me a trigger, nor are they really monitoring me seeing i already ovulate...that's what they told me...:shrug:
> 
> i have used opks once before - and noticed i had a surge for a few days too....but didn't pay much attention...
> 
> i've left a message for my FS nurse to give me a buzz to shed some light on the situation for me too... thanks for your help...

Pink hun have you had your dh take wheat germ and maca hun?

Hi Isi.... so happy to see your retail therapy is working :happydance:
Sorry Ms Chambers hun, did they say what your next steps will be?


----------



## MrsChambers

Smile I still have another 4 months of Clomid 50mg to take - I was prescribed 6 months all at once in April but had to wait for AF. 

My GP only did the blood test as a favour to me so I had more proof as such not just my temps that I had not ovulated. I have rung and left a message for my fertility nurse to ring me back so I can tell her what has happened then hopefully they will increase the dosage for next cycle. The consultant said to me I would get 6 cycles of Clomid that actually made me ovulate which to me means if I dont one month then that month is not counted. My next appointment is November and I got that back in April I guess in the hope I would have finished all 6 months worth of clomid by then. x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So sorry, Mrs Chambers. Do you think you can have it upped to 100mg next time?


----------



## keepsmiling

heres hoping upping the dose will help u mrschmbers
im stil waitin on af, i got a bfn at 14dpo so not holding out much hope, hjust waitn on the witch now xx


----------



## Smile4me

Since they prescribed 6 months, can you take 100mg?


----------



## lisaf

Mrs Chambers - sorry to hear about the no ovulation! :(
They definitely need to increase your dose!! Heck, I put up with my GYN telling me that if it makes me ovulate at all, that he can't give me more, only to see the specialist who says if my ovulation/progesterone isn't high enough, that increasing the dose is the best option.

I have also heard that the cycles only count IF you ovulate. But that doesn't mean you should keep taking 50mg because they won't authorize more until your next appointment. 


AFM- not much going on really, just waiting for my HSG tomorrow. I'm praying everything looks clear. I'm not sure I could take it if things look bad. I can't stay at home and sulk if the news is bad, I have my friend's wedding this weekend... have to go out and be happy/social etc.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies -

Mrs chambers I am so sorry you didnt get that eggy this month but you should defo push to have the dosage increased. I remember a few women on here that didnt oc on a lower dose and got pg on a higher one the v. next month. Chin up hun, just keep pushing them like you have been.

lisa - good luck on your HSG...it isnt bad just make sure to take your meds before the procedure it really helps.

Hope everyone else is doing well today.


----------



## ttcbaby117

isi - I am so agreeing with smile on the retail therapy! LOL


----------



## Smile4me

Ladies I'm back and the pathology report came back just fine, she didn't have the chromosome test yet but she said she will call in Clomid as soon as I get my first period! 100mg WOOOO HOOOO


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh smile that is great news....yeah to being back onthe roller coaster!


----------



## camishantel

Oh Smile yeah ... I am so excited for you...


----------



## Smile4me

:hugs:Thanks ladies and yes TTC I'd so much rather be on the TTC roller coaster again than this horrible emotional roller coaster :) I'm ready with my preseed now I just need my AF to come on... :witch: I'm ready for you!!


----------



## sallysaunders

Smile4me said:


> :hugs:Thanks ladies and yes TTC I'd so much rather be on the TTC roller coaster again than this horrible emotional roller coaster :) I'm ready with my preseed now I just need my AF to come on... :witch: I'm ready for you!!

I really think 100mg of Clomid will do the trick .... fingers crossed. :flower:


----------



## Smile4me

It worked once, lets hope it works again FX'd!!!!


----------



## winston83

Woo hoo smile chuffed to bits for u Hun u Neva now we mite get to b cycle buddies xx


----------



## Smile4me

or Bump buddies hun :) :happydance: yea thats the ticket!


----------



## winston83

Let's hope would be frickin awesome to have a bump I want it sooo bad it's takin over my life it's all I think about I look at people who are preg and it actually makes me sad how bad is that I feel like a bad person I don't want to feel jealous I justcant stop it I go round my friends everyday she has a 9 week old I feed him change him and dress him everymornin just wish it was me doing it for my own
Sorry for spilling just feelin a bit blah lol xxx


----------



## yomo

Congrats smile thats great news, back on the big one you go lol excuse the pun hehe

I went to the clinic yesterday, My hubbys sperm results didn't come back too good so IUI he says won't be much good sooooo we are down for IVF due to start in 2 weeks!! I am soooo excited xx


----------



## Annie18

Morning ladies,

Smile glad they sorting you out and you can start ttc again.
Lisa good luck today, thinking of you
Yomo sorry about SA result , but sounds like they sorting you out, so best of luck with IVF hon xx


----------



## Dobchops

Good morning Ladies

How's everyone doing? Caz when you testing?

:hugs: for you all.


----------



## Aus_Amy

Goodluck Ladies, It worked for me after 7 months so DON'T be discouraged..


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hun dobchop im testing friday night or saturday morning xxxxxx


----------



## Annie18

Caz how many dpo are you? i am 9 and don't know when supposed to test?


----------



## caz & bob

im 11dpo hun haha you can test anytime you want hun after 9 dpo xxx


----------



## Annie18

thanks caz, may try wait until sat morning. good luck caz x


----------



## MrsChambers

Afternoon ladies,

Have spoken to the fertility nurse - and her being a little funny about the doctor getting invoved she has said we can up the dosage and have scans again if AF comes. If it doesnt show then we are to wait until about 19th August then ring her up and she will get me a prescription for Provera so we can kick start AF to do the 100mg. 

Yeah back to it Smile!

Lisaf thinking of you today hun.


----------



## winston83

Hope things went well today Lisa and u r not in to much pain Annie and caz fx for Saturday xxxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hope the HSG goes as well as can be expected Lisa x

Caz and Annie I have everything crossed for some BFP's very soon x

MrsC sorry about the low results. Lets hope 100mg does the trick x

Yomo, Fantastic news re the IVF. How exciting!

Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That's great Smile!!! So glad you can now get back on the wagon again. BFP, here we come!!!!! :happydance:

YAY.....so we can be IVF buddies, Lyndsey :friends:. When do you start?

Good luck with testing, Caz and Annie.

Em....how are you, hun :hugs:. Ovulation is right around the corner. Sending you tons of :dust: sweetie

Dobs.....congrats again! Loving your new tickers :D

Hmmmm.....just read on one of the threads here on BnB that there is increased risk of an ectopic with IVF. I really pray this is not the case, as I am definitely not adding tubal removal surgery to my list of to-dos. Not only am I still surgery weary (myomectomy in 2008, ankle surgery in 2009, lap in 2010), my DH and I are putting money together just for a couple cycles of IVF. I'll just have to trust in God to make everything work.


----------



## mrphyemma

Isi, I'm thinking IVF is going to be just what you need to get the baby of your dreams. I can't wait for you to start the treatment.
I'm fine thanks honey. Opk still negative for now. SMEP to commence today. x


----------



## keepsmiling

so emma is tht the shaggathon startin today too xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Yes Sireeeee!!! ;)


----------



## Smile4me

keepsmiling said:


> so emma is tht the shaggathon startin today too xx

:haha: 
You and me baby aint nothin but mammals so lets do it like they do on the discovery channel.... :haha:


----------



## keepsmiling

haha i used to love that song lol, it reminds me of when i was yunger n we used to go to skegness lol xx ahh memories xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Skegness lovingly referred to as Skegvegas!! Have spent many a summer in Skegvegas and also in your neck of the woods Kelly.


----------



## Britt11

yomo said:


> Congrats smile thats great news, back on the big one you go lol excuse the pun hehe
> 
> I went to the clinic yesterday, My hubbys sperm results didn't come back too good so IUI he says won't be much good sooooo we are down for IVF due to start in 2 weeks!! I am soooo excited xx

Yomo, fantastic!! wow I cant believe they are getting you in so quick, 2 weeks talk about fast track. I want to keep in touch and see how it goes as we are scheduled for IVF in October if we get the call...

Isi- actually I'm not sure its possible to have an ectopic with IVF, as they implant it directly in your uterus...ectopics happen if the baby stops in one of your tubes or somewhere else, but there is no chance of that happening- thats my understanding based on the IVF info I have so far. Its just a matter if the baby implants properly and "takes" otherwise it comes out in your monthly cycle. When are you doing IVF?? wow, sounds like a few of us on this thread will need to team up.

hello everyone :wave:
Em- yeah, for SMEP!! you sound very positive, this has to be your lucky cycle!!!!
Hi Smile, how are you lovely?? AF on its way yet?

I am CD5, I have to admit....soooo nice without the meds this cycle :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

i love it here in the summer, always things to do,, from romantic strolls along the beach,, to firewrorks every wed nite,,m its lovey xx


----------



## Smile4me

Rub it in Keepsmiling really! LOL :flower:

Britt sweetie, I'm not sure what to think yet.. I mean Im starting to feel a little cramping but I don't know if it is too soon for AF as my "procedure" was done on the 21st so that makes 2weeks exactly... I hear it takes anywhere from 4-8 weeks so I guess we will just wait and see but the good news is I'm getting clomid this cycle so I'll start it on cd5 like I did before ....:happydance:

Oh so happy for you unmedicated cycles = some passionate romance without having to stick your legs up in the air after a nice romantic rendezvous... I am not looking forward to that part of it... :blush:"uh excuse me hun while I can't cuddle I have to extend my legs against the wall" and could you get me something to drink and try not to make me laugh or cough... LOL I guess you have to laugh about it and make it as fun as you can right? :haha:


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Rub it in Keepsmiling really! LOL :flower:
> 
> Britt sweetie, I'm not sure what to think yet.. I mean Im starting to feel a little cramping but I don't know if it is too soon for AF as my "procedure" was done on the 21st so that makes 2weeks exactly... I hear it takes anywhere from 4-8 weeks so I guess we will just wait and see but the good news is I'm getting clomid this cycle so I'll start it on cd5 like I did before ....:happydance:
> 
> Oh so happy for you unmedicated cycles = some passionate romance without having to stick your legs up in the air after a nice romantic rendezvous... I am not looking forward to that part of it... :blush:"uh excuse me hun while I can't cuddle I have to extend my legs against the wall" and could you get me something to drink and try not to make me laugh or cough... LOL I guess you have to laugh about it and make it as fun as you can right? :haha:

:rofl:

Keepsmiling when are you testing you young thing? wish I was 21 again lucky girl :)
:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

haha smile,,, wot a giggle
som1 told me a little tip,, but she said that it got her and her friend prego by doin it,,, but it does seem like a funny thing to do lol
im stil waitn on the witch
im 5 days late now,,, grrr xx


----------



## keepsmiling

i tested at 15dpo,, so 3 days ago and was bfn on a sd,, silly body of mine lol
i dnt feel yung lol
i feel like a little old married woman haha xxx


----------



## Britt11

keepsmiling said:


> i tested at 15dpo,, so 3 days ago and was bfn on a sd,, silly body of mine lol
> i dnt feel yung lol
> i feel like a little old married woman haha xxx

ha ha well you are young and you have age on your side! YOu are actually at the most perfect age to TTC, its going to happen hon. Being late hmmm...maybe you are and a test isnt registering yet...how are you feeling?
:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

im feelin ok, apart from feelin sick late last nnite, n almost bein sick this moning,, cud be me thinkin bout stuff xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Kelly what is this tip? I think you need to share it, we need all the help we can get in here!!

Britt I am trying to stay positive this cycle. Have looked into cosmic ordering and I have "ordered" my BFP. Just got to believe it now ;)


----------



## keepsmiling

oh i forgot to share,,, well apparenty after bd, put a cold flanel on ya lady bits,, cos the spermys dnt like it and swim the other way,,, hey its worth a shot, i no il be tryin it xx


----------



## Smile4me

like a cold towel? well by the time you get done maken love its all hot and steamy but you can't stand up to go get the cold towel so I picture a bucket of water and ice with a towel in it? Gosh its gotta be easier than this right??? LOL


----------



## Smile4me

oh AF is coming ... oh dear God these pains are horrible! but yahooooeee!!!!!


----------



## dreamofabean

What a strange tip!! Well worth a try though!!:)


----------



## winston83

Can't wait to go to skeggy we are going in September bring back all those childhood memories lol lemontops and chips on the front x


----------



## mrphyemma

lemon tops!!! Butlins and Fantasy Island. I think Skeggy is coming back into fashion LOL :)


----------



## Annie18

Not been to skeggy for years, need to go now and have fish and chips on beach, then play on the slots x


----------



## winston83

We r going to butlins can't wait to get a multi coloured tinsel wig lol


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Britt11 said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> Congrats smile thats great news, back on the big one you go lol excuse the pun hehe
> 
> Isi- actually I'm not sure its possible to have an ectopic with IVF, as they implant it directly in your uterus...ectopics happen if the baby stops in one of your tubes or somewhere else, but there is no chance of that happening- thats my understanding based on the IVF info I have so far. Its just a matter if the baby implants properly and "takes" otherwise it comes out in your monthly cycle. When are you doing IVF?? wow, sounds like a few of us on this thread will need to team up.
> 
> Thanks Britt!! That's what I thought as well. Such a relief to actually confirm my earlier thinking. Hoping to start the process in September.....so maybe my October cycle. And yeah, we definitely do need to team up! You're also scheduled for October, right?Click to expand...


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Britt11 said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> Congrats smile thats great news, back on the big one you go lol excuse the pun hehe
> 
> I went to the clinic yesterday, My hubbys sperm results didn't come back too good so IUI he says won't be much good sooooo we are down for IVF due to start in 2 weeks!! I am soooo excited xx
> 
> Yomo, fantastic!! wow I cant believe they are getting you in so quick, 2 weeks talk about fast track. I want to keep in touch and see how it goes as we are scheduled for IVF in October if we get the call...
> 
> Isi- actually I'm not sure its possible to have an ectopic with IVF, as they implant it directly in your uterus...ectopics happen if the baby stops in one of your tubes or somewhere else, but there is no chance of that happening- thats my understanding based on the IVF info I have so far. Its just a matter if the baby implants properly and "takes" otherwise it comes out in your monthly cycle. When are you doing IVF?? wow, sounds like a few of us on this thread will need to team up.
> 
> hello everyone :wave:
> Em- yeah, for SMEP!! you sound very positive, this has to be your lucky cycle!!!!
> Hi Smile, how are you lovely?? AF on its way yet?
> 
> I am CD5, I have to admit....soooo nice without the meds this cycle :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Britt!! That's what I thought as well. Such a relief to actually confirm my earlier thinking. Hoping to start the process in September.....so maybe my October cycle. And yeah, we definitely do need to team up! You're also scheduled for October, right?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Apologies for the double post :wacko:


----------



## Britt11

Isi Buttercup said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yomo said:
> 
> 
> Congrats smile thats great news, back on the big one you go lol excuse the pun hehe
> 
> Isi- actually I'm not sure its possible to have an ectopic with IVF, as they implant it directly in your uterus...ectopics happen if the baby stops in one of your tubes or somewhere else, but there is no chance of that happening- thats my understanding based on the IVF info I have so far. Its just a matter if the baby implants properly and "takes" otherwise it comes out in your monthly cycle. When are you doing IVF?? wow, sounds like a few of us on this thread will need to team up.
> 
> Thanks Britt!! That's what I thought as well. Such a relief to actually confirm my earlier thinking. Hoping to start the process in September.....so maybe my October cycle. And yeah, we definitely do need to team up! You're also scheduled for October, right?Click to expand...
> 
> yes hon, scheduled for October unless they are too busy. The clinic is huge so not much of a waiting list if you are willing to pay....lol
> You are off Clomid now right hon?Click to expand...


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Defo off clomid......and loving it :haha:. Really hope it's not part of the IVF routine though. Yay, so we'll be October buds!!!


----------



## yomo

we have quite a little ivf team coming on here!

I am off to skeggy in the morning till Tuesday so looking forward to relaxingx


----------



## yomo

Isi Buttercup said:


> That's great Smile!!! So glad you can now get back on the wagon again. BFP, here we come!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> YAY.....so we can be IVF buddies, Lyndsey :friends:. When do you start?
> 
> Good luck with testing, Caz and Annie.
> 
> Em....how are you, hun :hugs:. Ovulation is right around the corner. Sending you tons of :dust: sweetie
> 
> Dobs.....congrats again! Loving your new tickers :D
> 
> Hmmmm.....just read on one of the threads here on BnB that there is increased risk of an ectopic with IVF. I really pray this is not the case, as I am definitely not adding tubal removal surgery to my list of to-dos. Not only am I still surgery weary (myomectomy in 2008, ankle surgery in 2009, lap in 2010), my DH and I are putting money together just for a couple cycles of IVF. I'll just have to trust in God to make everything work.

Thanks Isi, I am hoping to start in 2 weeks xx


----------



## Britt11

Isi Buttercup said:


> Defo off clomid......and loving it :haha:. Really hope it's not part of the IVF routine though. Yay, so we'll be October buds!!!

Hey Isi, no Clomid for IVF!! the docs actually told us the drugs for IVF are much better and easier to handle (hardly any side effects) than Clomid :thumbup:


----------



## keepsmiling

well ladies how r we ll this eveing
i got my free reading from cherri


they show me a BOY and they relate him to November so this is either birth month, concieve month or the month you find out in


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yomo - Oh good luck with IVF, I have my fxed for you. 

Caz & Annie - Oh I hope we get good news from you two ladies this weekend.

MrsChambers - Well I think increasing the dose just might do the trick for you....soooo...come on AF...lets get this party started!

Em - I have ordered up my BFP also for that first month that we start trying agian....LOL...I really hope it works.

Keepsmiling - oh boy I am with smile....bad visual on the bucket with cold water....LOL

Smile - OMG, i so know what you mean....i even try my hardest not to move to much when trying to get to the wall because i always feel like it is going to all fall out!!!! Coughing is the worse!

Britt & Isi - you guys are doing IVF the same month I am starting to try again...SO...we are counting down together! I really hope thsi all works for us.

I think we actually need to rename this page to...."trying everything to concieve"....I think the women on this forum that are actually taking clomid are in a minority right now....LOL...how funny!


----------



## keepsmiling

well il be tryin it,, n all u ladies wil be jelous when i get a bfp haha yh rite
but like i siad woth a shot hey xx


----------



## mrphyemma

I would consider munching away on witchetty grubs and kangaroo testicles right now to get my BFP so a cold flannel around the lady parts will be a breeze:haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Em, LMAO! That is hilarious....I am right there with ya on that one....oh the things we will do for that bump!


----------



## keepsmiling

im def goin 2 try it,, i do think hubby wil think iv gone mad but hey xx


----------



## lisaf

Yomo, Britt and Isi - Good luck on the IVF. I really hope it works for you. Any of you hoping for multiples? (obviously one is great)

Caz and Annie - FX'd for some BFPs!!
Keepsmiling - that image of the bucket of ice, LMAO... you crack me up!

To those with the feet in the air - I am loving softcups specfically so I don't have to worry about that whole thing. I can get back up and do whatever I want.

Em - I love the idea of cosmic ordering. Do they notify you if its on backorder?

Sorry to anyone else I missed, too much going on in here, lol.

AFM - my HSG went very well. The doc said everything looked clear, both tubes filled up and everything. The pain/discomfort was minimal.. nothing as bad as I'd been through with my IUD.
There was drama because one of the machines broke right before my appointment and they weren't sure they'd get to see me. Guess they didn't need that machine for me though and sent the workmen away for a while. I almost cried when I was waiting in a panic, lol.
Now I'm just trying to convince DH that I need a little pampering. He's a little too busy, lol, but I'm still trying!


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh Lisa - there you are hun. Glad to hear your tubes are a' ok!!!! Take it easy tonight and sleep lots.


----------



## lisaf

thanks TTC - sorry the time change kept you guys in suspense, hehe
The receptionist at my FS's office is SO sweet! After we got off the phone, she called me right back to apologize... apparently at the end of our coversation I had said 'thanks' and she meant to say 'you're welcome' but said 'bye' instead and felt horrible ... I hadn't noticed.


----------



## Annie18

Hi lisa glad you ok hon, and tubes ok.

Was chuckling all last night thinking about us all with cold flannels on our bits with our legs in the air!

Hope everyone ok, AFM convinced AF on way, trying to think that if she is at last may have Ovd this cycle.. x


----------



## dreamofabean

Glad all went well Lisa x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls glad all went well lisa xxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

hi caz, wots new with u, xxx


----------



## caz & bob

nothing yet hun temps still up a bit xx


----------



## keepsmiling

ohhh lets hope there is a nice bfp on the horizon hun xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Hey everyone, just dropping in to say HI!!

@Caz - fx'd for a bfp!!

@Lisa - glad the HSG went well. Not my favourite way to spend a day but needs must. An all clear is good news!


Hopefully back with you next week. Have lost 10lbs so far. Hopefully make it to 12 by the end of the week. Then only 5lbs to go. Should be able to do that next week. Then back on provera on Sunday. Then moving into our new house on Monday! Busy busy busy.....

Must pack some more boxes. Have been v lazy this week!


Big love to you all, hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

oh Caz hun you have me on pins and needles, can you just test????? LOL


----------



## keepsmiling

i just did an opk nd its very pos,, so i think maybe id ditn ov when i thought i did and mayb im now bout to, even tho im cd 42,, and normally 35-37 days?xx


----------



## Smile4me

I'm confused hunnie, so you are cd42, how long are your cycles?
If you are getting a positive OPK this late, could it be a postive BFP????


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wow, 2 weeks!! That is awesome, Lyndsey!!! Wishing you all the very very best! Britt and I will definitely look to you for sage advice when ours rolls by!

Britt....that is such a relief about the clomid. Phew! I think I'm just about done with it! Can't wait for October now :happydance:

TTC.....October is sure shaping up to be the month to look forward to! Here's hoping there will be as many BFPs :hugs:

So glad your HSG went well, Lisa. Nothing like having everything excellent with the plumbing! Will you continue with the clomid or do you intend to do things differently this cycle? As for multiples, I am definitely praying for twins :winkwink:

Good luck Caz and Annie! Annie, try to think positive. It aint over till the fat lady sings.

Em.....how's the shagathon coming along :winkwink:

Smile....have you started the clomid yet? Good luck hun!

Hope everyone else is great :thumbup:


----------



## keepsmiling

my cycles r between 35 and 37 days an dim not on cd 42?? bloody things, i did test on the 2nd thinkin it was 14dpo if i did ov, but now im thinkin maybe i ovd late. i dunno lol
x


----------



## Smile4me

lol it is all confusing hun.

No Isi, I thought AF was starting yesterday as I had cramps but could have been from the exam the day before... ;( I will start clomid as soon as I get a proper AF.. Eagerly waiting thats for sure.

IVF for you hun.. YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

keepsmiling - have you done an HPT? OPKs can turn positive for pregnancy....


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies!!

DM - wow....great news on the weight loss...huge congrats!

keepsmiling- I really hope that is a shy bfp!

Isi - hows that vacation of yours going?

Smile - come on AF

Caz - fxed for you hun! I cant wait till this weekend.

Britt-where are you today?

nothing new to report here, just hanging in there and waiting for october...tick tock!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

It's going great, TTC! 8 more days to go :wine:


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow I need a vaca like that....hahahaha....though I know you must be missing the DH


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad your enjoy in it isi xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Caz & TTC!!! I miss him something awful!. But we talk a gagillion times a day, so that's a consolation.


----------



## Britt11

Isi Buttercup said:


> Wow, 2 weeks!! That is awesome, Lyndsey!!! Wishing you all the very very best! Britt and I will definitely look to you for sage advice when ours rolls by!
> 
> Britt....that is such a relief about the clomid. Phew! I think I'm just about done with it! Can't wait for October now :happydance:
> 
> TTC.....October is sure shaping up to be the month to look forward to! Here's hoping there will be as many BFPs :hugs:
> 
> So glad your HSG went well, Lisa. Nothing like having everything excellent with the plumbing! Will you continue with the clomid or do you intend to do things differently this cycle? As for multiples, I am definitely praying for twins :winkwink:
> 
> Good luck Caz and Annie! Annie, try to think positive. It aint over till the fat lady sings.
> 
> Em.....how's the shagathon coming along :winkwink:
> 
> Smile....have you started the clomid yet? Good luck hun!
> 
> Hope everyone else is great :thumbup:

Hey hon, it is a relief of the no Clomid. Actually the doctors at the presentation said Clomid is a very harsh drug and even though its the most commonly prescribed it has the worst side effects, so kudos to all the Clomid chicks for toughen it out!! :thumbup:

Also Isi, I have to be off of Clomid for 2 full cycles before they will initiate IVF, so if you want to have treatment soon that might be the same thing??

hello to the rest of the girls!!
Keepsmiling- dont keep us in suspense, have you tested??!! please do a HPT hon!! 
Caz- hope you get a bfp too hon!!
Smile- Oh my gosh, maybe you are gearing up to O, quite very possibly- please do an OPK soon!!
DM- big congrats on the weight loss :thumbup:

got to run but talk soon girls
:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Britt. I have actually been off clomid for about 2 cycles now....by the time of IVF, I'll be about 3 or 4 cycles sans clomid :thumbup:


----------



## Smile4me

hi ladies!!
I did an OPK and def negative so I''m thinking AF is on the horizon. I'll keep up the OPK's for the next couple of days just in case the witch doesnt show...now isnt that strange to say...hehe

I picked up my clomid on the way home... so we are ready to go!!!!


----------



## Annie18

morning ladies,

BFN for me, and started spotting so think the witch round the corner. on the plus side the doctor said it does look like Ovd this time, but fairly low levels secretary could not tell me more, so wonder whether levels were not got enough to support implantation. weirdly though my temp went up today.

hope everyone ok x


----------



## Gunnabamumma

Hi ladies!
I am just starting another cycle of clomid today. 50mg days 5-9 gets me ovulating well, so here I go again! :thumbup:
Is there anyone out there at or about the same stage of cycle as me? Would love to not be alone in my cycle. Maybe I need a couple of buddies!
This is my 8th cycle of clomid, though its only second round since having a break. My third cycle of clomid was pregnancy, but m/c at 7 weeks. This is going to be my month, I am 99% sure of it! Good luck everyone, wishing a BFP for everyone!
Hayley


----------



## winston83

Hi Hayley I'm not due to start taking my clomid till Tuesday but I wnt b too far behind u if u want to be buddies 
Adele


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl according to ff my af should off come yesterday not came and not her today so i did a wee this morning in a pot and and left it on the side cuz i forgot a test yesterday so i got some from asda and its a bfn my temps are still up today so i will see what tomorrow bring if no af i will do the other test xxx


----------



## Gunnabamumma

winston83 said:


> Hi Hayley I'm not due to start taking my clomid till Tuesday but I wnt b too far behind u if u want to be buddies
> Adele

Oh thanks Adele, awesome, not too far apart at all!!


----------



## winston83

Gunnabamumma said:


> winston83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hayley I'm not due to start taking my clomid till Tuesday but I wnt b too far behind u if u want to be buddies
> Adele
> 
> Oh thanks Adele, awesome, not too far apart at all!!Click to expand...

No probs Hun r u In the uk r u trying for ur first is this ur first round of clomid loads of questions at once sorry x


----------



## winston83

Fx caz keep us posted will have fingers tightly crossed for u sweetie x
Afm got a sitter and me and hubby are off out tonight woo hoo xx


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Hayley,
This is my third round of clomid, first 50mg BFN... Second round 100mg BFP ended in mc at 10 1/2 weeks so here we go again :0) Had my procedure July 21st just waiting for AF I did an OPK today and negative but I really am having cramps. :-/
When what cd are on hun?


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies! Just popping in to see how we are all doing.


----------



## caz & bob

hi ttc how are you hun xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

doing ok...feeling a ton better....so much better I am thinkign of actually having sex...LOL....I have been so afraid. Doc said it was ok from 2 weeks out but I was scared. I am still going to wait until 4 weeks though, DH says he would feel better about it. Other than that I am just ready to start ttc again. I cant wait till you test tomorrow.


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad your on the mend now hun i will fill you in tomorrow on the news hun i would have :sex: if i was you hun xxx


----------



## Delilahsown

Hey Caz! I was looking at your chart- did you ovulate?


----------



## Gunnabamumma

winston83 said:


> Gunnabamumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winston83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hayley I'm not due to start taking my clomid till Tuesday but I wnt b too far behind u if u want to be buddies
> Adele
> 
> Oh thanks Adele, awesome, not too far apart at all!!Click to expand...
> 
> No probs Hun r u In the uk r u trying for ur first is this ur first round of clomid loads of questions at once sorry xClick to expand...

Hi and don't be sorry, I think I should put info in my signature or under my handle. I am still fairly new here so learning the ropes. 
I am in Australia, Perth. I am trying for my first baby, had a m/c 2 years ago on my 6th round of clomid. Been ttc for nearly 11 years now, it is a VERY long story, I have pcos, have battled obesity for a very long time, and since losing a bit of weight I have been ovulating with clomid. This is my eighth round of clomid, and I will conceive this round. lol, I am determined!! 
What else... ok, I am 31 in September, my lovely OH is 38, he is nice and healthy, oh and wonderful too!
So I took my first 50mg clomid last night, am on CD6 today. I usually ovulate around day 21 with clomid, but I am taking B6 this month as I only have an 11 day Luteal phase, and I think it could do with some help. I wonder if the B6 will change the day of ovulation... anyone know?
Well that's me in a very very short run down. 
Looking forward to our BFP's this month ladies!:hugs:
Hayley


----------



## Gunnabamumma

Smile4me said:


> Hi Hayley,
> This is my third round of clomid, first 50mg BFN... Second round 100mg BFP ended in mc at 10 1/2 weeks so here we go again :0) Had my procedure July 21st just waiting for AF I did an OPK today and negative but I really am having cramps. :-/
> When what cd are on hun?

Hiya Smile4me, I am on cd6, will probably ovulate on cd21. I just responded to Adel's post so a lot about me is in that post. I am sorry to hear of your m/c, I know what you are feeling, I lost one 2 years ago and it is hard, I really have only in the last 6 months got the courage to do clomid again and get serious about this. Although I have been charting and hoping for all this time, I dont know that I have been truly ready until now. So here we go again, and I expect some healthy BFP's this cycle! I am very confident this will be my month. How is today's OPK? I got alot of cramping with clomid from about cd14... long time to cd21. :coffee: hate all the waiting!!
Hayley


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls delil ye i o on cd 18 had a brill line so the egg would of popped out on cd19 well girls still bfn and still no af xxxx


----------



## winston83

Aw caz u just like to keep us on our toes wits ur temp doin today is it still up xx


----------



## DragonMummy

cd31 and i just got a smiley opk :rofl:

my ic's aren't quite positive so don't think i will be there til tomorrow or Tuesday. But still. V unexpected!


----------



## Quaver

DragonMummy said:


> cd31 and i just got a smiley opk :rofl:
> 
> my ic's aren't quite positive so don't think i will be there til tomorrow or Tuesday. But still. V unexpected!

Better late than never:happydance::sex:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hello Ladies,

Since my m/c in Feb.14,2010 hubbie and i are ready to try again. I started my second round on clomid on day 3 of my cycle. I am now on day 10 waiting to o/v between Aug.8-14. 

Today I the OPK and had one faint line one dark line so thats a negative at this time. 

Just waiting anyday now...:coffee:


----------



## winston83

Dm any chance ur pos opk could b bfp with it bein cd 31 how's things goin with the move chick except for the fact ur solicitors are cocks lol


----------



## mumsy2one

Hey Everyone, 
I find it so hard to get the time to catch up on here and still not use to it all lol

I took chlomid days 5-10 of my cycle on day 21 i had slight pain in my right ovary and down below, nothing to bad as im use to horrendous pain just slight pain and discomfort....
I do not usually get ovary pain this far into my cycle any idea???? Also today my c/m is very white and increased in amount??

Im due to cum on this Saturday & in honesty i do think im going to have a period as i do not feel the slightest bit pregnant at all.

Im going to take chlomid for the 2nd time next cycle but use opk's too as i do not think im ovulating mid cycle or perhaps not at all?

Currently cycle day 22 :wacko:


----------



## caz & bob

winston they are 36.6 today xx see what tomorrow brings xxx


----------



## winston83

Oooo so still quiet high caz babe fx xxx


----------



## Annie18

Hiya girls,

fingers crossed caz, AF not come yet for me but still spotting so think it's still on way 

hope everyone ok x


----------



## Smile4me

HI Ladies!!!
:happydance:Positive OPK today!!!!:happydance:

Caz hun you're killen me!!!:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Here it is :)
 



Attached Files:







100_6945.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## winston83

Have decided to take a second mnth off the clomid so I can get my weight rite down I will try and catch up with u all on this site but if I don't and anyone fancies a natter u can add me on facebook a's adele winston good luck to u all and il catch u in September lots and lots of love and babydust tonsil the clomid club xxxx x. X x x.


----------



## caz & bob

whoooop smile thats a nice one xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Caz when are you testing hun?


----------



## caz & bob

dont no going to wait till Tuesday now if no af xxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

That is a sexy opk smile!
Win it could be, got something on an ic so testing in the morning. Am lactating a little bit as well so it's definately one or the other! We dtd tonight and used the conceive plus for the first time which dh wasn't keen on. Which happily made him last longer. Every cloud and all that! And hopefully moving in a week but no date yet. Hence dicks...


----------



## ttcbaby117

DM - Lactating is a great sign....can you imagine getting PG off of clomid! that would be so awesome!


----------



## Britt11

hey TTC, nice to hear from you- how are you doing hon?
DM- hmmm....interesting, keep us posted, have everything crossed for you- either a BFP or you are O'ng, either way its good news :hugs:

Smile- OMG, I cant believe you are O'ng already and havent gotten AF, good thing Babylou suggested that you may be ovulating or you might have missed it. Good luck hon :thumbup: you are super fertile right now.
I will write you later but my Outlook is doing whacky stuff

Hello Caz- good luck with testing :thumbup:

Win- how are you doing?

How are the rest of you lovely ladies doing? hope you had a great weekend

Afm- CD8, boring except I cant say it enough lol...it is so nice to be off of the Clomid...back to having CM again which is good. You know what girls, I'm convinced I'm going to get my bfp natural this cycle!! :thumbup:

talk soon
:hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

So much going on around here!!!

DM...Wowsers!! I want that "something" on the ic to be a big fat slap in the face BFP very soon :)
Caz...Here's to a BFP for you soon too.
Winston...Will miss having you on board this cycle but good luck with the weight loss x
Britt...I really hope you get a natural BFP this cycle so you can do without the IVF. More money to lavish on the baby when he/she arrives!
Smile... Loving the +opk you fertile goddess you! ;)
Annie...Did AF arrive in town? I hope not x
TTC....Hope you get back to the bedroom action and back on board the ttc crazy train really soon.
Lisa....Where is Lisa? Hope all is good x

AFM....One more sleep to go before my holidays. -opk up to press. A +opk later today would probably mean I would ovulate somewhere over the Atlantic Ocean tomorrow and I can't see Marc being too keen on joining the Mile High Club so kind of hoping for a -opk until we arrive :) xx


----------



## Annie18

Hello everyone,

DM hoping that is a BFP
Caz still keeping fingers crossed hon
Smile yay for the +opk
Win good luck with weight loss hon, keep popping back.
Em have an amazing hol
Hope everyone else good?

My temp dropped below coverline today, and have spotting still so think the witch will arrive fully today. so will start on the 150mg of clomid tomorrow. The doctor told me to take it three times a day, do you think could ignore that and take it at night? want to sleep through as many side effects as possible. Felt so emotional on the 100mg, so bit worried about higher dose this month x


----------



## sarlar

DM, Caz- cant wait to see some bfps!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well not tested today and still no af xxxxx


----------



## sarlar

hope she stays away:)


----------



## caz & bob

af has just landed xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Caz- Boooooo!!!!!!!!!!
Annie- I sure hope the spotting goes away hun
DM- Lactating? Does that happen when you are pg? I thought it was only after the bb came....
Britt - Sweetie...I love the PA hun, you are going to get it... I know you are!!!!! No problem hun, you can write me when outlook straightens up.. miss talken to ya!
Em - YAY a vaca!!! I sure hope you get your +OPK when you land!
Isi- Hows everything going beautiful?
Win- No you can't go!!!!!!!
TTC- How are you? Where are you in your cycle hun?
Sarlar - 1dpo wooo 2 week wait hun
"Hey there Delilah" lol... look at you 7dpo.... hope we have some good news from you!
I heard from Onelil - Shes on cd3 now

Yea I'm not quite sure why the heck I would be ovulating and skipping right over AF - but I am certainly NOT complaining... and yes a BIG:hugs: to Lou for pointing that out to me, she has been a God Send as all of you wonderful ladies are! Used preseed last night so let's see if a natural cycle does the trick...
I know I am missing someone....:shrug: Lots of :dust: to us all!


----------



## samfitz

hi ladies just thought i would see how you all are caz sorry the bitch got you an good luck to those waiting afm nothin to report just relaxin not stressin or tryin to conceive just waitin now for our app with ivf consulatant start all ivf in 6 weeks x


----------



## MrsChambers

Aw Caz am sorry she got you chick! 

Smile - Fingers crossed for this natural cycle to work for you 

AFM - not sure whether I updated after speaking the fertility nurse or not she was not happy I had seen my GP and asked for bloods to be done. However she seemed ok when I said it was driving me potty and I was questioning why it worked the first time not the second so begged the GP to do the blood test. So now we are waiting for AF to come then I can up the dosage - according to my last cycle I should be due AF tomorrow but I dont think she will be coming and then I will have to wait another 10 days before I can get Provera to start again x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So sorry Caz! Will you be trying anything different this cycle?

Thanks Smile!! And YAY for ovulating :happydance:. Better get to the :sex:

Hope everyone is great!


----------



## Smile4me

ms Chambers and Sam.... I KNEW I WOULD FORGET SOMEONE... too many of us :)

Sam I hope you are doing well hun... are you going for a natural cycle?
aww ms chambers hun I really hope you get some answers soon sweetie! FX'd !!!!


----------



## samfitz

im not trying this cycle at all havin time off until ivf starts has im no longer on clomid xx


----------



## caz & bob

isi all natural hun this cycle not takein anything trying to get my cycle back to normal hun just takein me folic acid and me vitamins and grapefruit juice xxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Smile4me said:


> HI Ladies!!!
> :happydance:Positive OPK today!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Caz hun you're killen me!!!:hugs:



Good for you! Well you better go and have some fun these next 4 days or so!:happydance::thumbup:

then its two weeks of waiting :coffee:

Baby dust for you!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Today I still have one faint line and one dark line. O well try tomorrow.:coffee:


----------



## Smile4me

35 hun what's your story hun? what round of clomid etc?
Oh I have been having some fun since Saturday..hehe will continue tonight take a break tomorrow then one for safe keeping Wed... lol


----------



## camishantel

Smile hun how naughty... just checking in on you ladies... sorry not thinking straight right now... I am so tired and a little stressed ... hopefully that will be better after my appointment tomorrow


----------



## Smile4me

I know..... :haha: Hey as my dh and I always say... "This baby making stuff sure is fun" and we are still in our newlywed stages, and probably will be forever... :) I love him!

Are you just tired, I understand the stressed part but remember to think positive!!


----------



## camishantel

yeah just super tired... I ate dinner last night then couldn't go to sleep till about 3am because I had super bad heartburn and was causing pains in my back chest ... and have been so constipated that I feel amazingly bloated and when I do go it's not much and I bleed from my bum... been really nauseous but feeling pretty good


----------



## Smile4me

awww I'm sorry that's awful!!!
try to eat light foods like crackers, just graze small amounts 
fruit, veggies, crackers, saltines, and for dinners try to eat like less spicy foods although I understand the pizza cravings ;-) 
Hang in there it will get better.


----------



## camishantel

all I do mostly is eat crackers and fruits... really wanting some cantaloupe and watermelon right now... just really wanted the pizza last night... oh well live and learn right... the heartburn is annoying but doesn't bother me too much as I know things are probably going good since it was that bad... it's the bleeding bum that I don't like... I am ok with the gagging and throwing up and the twinges and little aches... just not the bleeding bum


----------



## camishantel

I do go to my scan tomorrow and will try to post a pic when I get back and I will ask the dr if there is anything I can do ... not as nervous about the scan as I am getting the results of my HCG levels.. which I won't get till wedensday


----------



## Smile4me

You'll be fine, just try to remain calm and positive!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Britt - Things are going well I have to concentrate on relaxing though as I was such an active person before the surgery it hard to sit still!!! I really hope this natural cycle will be it for you, I will say lots of prayers that it is!

Em - enjoy your vaca and get is lots o bding!!!!!!

Annie - sorry af is on the way, I took my clomid at night also and it really did make a difference in feeling the s/e!

smile - I am so happy that you are able to start TTC again. I think Britt is right..you will be super fertile this cycle also!

sam - g/l with the IVF consult....

Mrschambers - I hope af turns up tomorrow and you can move on to the next cycle.

cami - good luck tomorrow! 

AFM - trying my hardest not to over do it but I am so bored sitting on my rump now! I keep thinking well it has been almost 4 weeks now i shoudl be ok...I guess I should start listening to the dr when they say 6 weeks before to much strenuous stuff! Anyway, you ladies have a nice night.


----------



## Smile4me

Aww TTC so nice to see you are healing well :)
What are you doing to fill your days sweetie?

My ovulation pains are much worse this time... eek it hurts!


----------



## camishantel

TTC- Thanks and I will let you all know as soon as I know and I will post pics if I get some fx'd

Smile-sorry your in pain hun...


----------



## Delilahsown

Smile4me said:


> 35 hun what's your story hun? what round of clomid etc?
> Oh I have been having some fun since Saturday..hehe will continue tonight take a break tomorrow then one for safe keeping Wed... lol

get em' girl!:thumbup:


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks sweetie!!!!


----------



## camishantel

my appointment is in 13 hours and 35 minutes... getting nervous now hope I can sleep


----------



## sarlar

good luck tomorrow cami!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Just popping in to send you all some baby dust before I go on my holiday. I aren't taking a laptop so will miss you guys, but hopefully I will have lots to catch up on when I return on the 21st!! Come on lets have some BFP news around here!!! ;)
Had +opk yesterday so membership in the mile high club would be beneficial if not altogether practical :wacko:

See you soon xx

P.S. Good Luck for today Cami :hugs:


----------



## sarlar

any news DM? did you tesT??


----------



## Annie18

have great hol Emma.

Smile hope you haev caught that eggy.

Cami good luck with scan.

How is everyone else??

I am CD1 today, so onto 150mg now. anyone at similiar stage to me?


----------



## keepsmiling

wot clomid cycle is vry1 at, atm xx


----------



## Annie18

i am on my third cycle of 150mg


----------



## Quaver

2nd Clomid 50mg cycle. CD9.


----------



## Smile4me

I would be 1dpo
Can we all update our siggys that might help keep track? :)
I had a negative OPK last night so I assume we dtd on the proper days....
I got my reading from Cheri22 back and she is linking a BOY still and August so ... we shall see......... that would mean her May prediction is still correct that would be the birth month... hehe I know its all for fun but lets face it with my "Girl" track record... we need a boy! lol As long as i have a successful pregnancy it doesnt matter to me!


----------



## keepsmiling

mine is showing nvember,, so hopefully iv only got a few months to wait, pinch of salt and all that tho lol xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Smile - well I am a property manager so I have quite a bit going on. I am trying not to over do it but it is hard sometimes with all the renovations that are going on. I am trying to only work 1/2 days as my tummy swells once I over do it. Good cramping for Ov is good, maybe we have 2 eggys coming out!

cami - g/l at the drs. 

Em - have a fun time!

DM - whats going on with you???


----------



## Britt11

have a great trip EM!! we will miss you and yes try and secure a membership in the mile high club...:rofl:

Smile- yeah for being in the 2ww!! :thumbup: good luck this cycle

yes, where is DM and our update??!!

nothing new with me, CD10, yawn :coffee:


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks hun
TMI alert....
just went and had a little light pink spotting... ??


----------



## keepsmiling

well thats good news, cos if u get af u can strt on the clomid,, xx


----------



## stayhopeful2

Hello. (I am new to this :blush:)

Me and hubby have been ttc for 2.5 years with no luck. I went to the Consultant who said my progesterone is low and hence i did not ovulate. He then prescibed clomid. When i went in for scans i had 1 cyst and 3 follicles. i o'ed on cd14 last month. which was my first month on clomid. I then got my AF on cd28 (which i was really hoping would not happen). anyways i am on my second cycle of clomid on cd14 but i have no signs of O i do hope it works this time. i also had severe headaches this morning. did anyone else get headaches when they were about to ovulate. 

I am so fed up of this...it makes me really depressed. Hubby keeps saying don't stress but it is so hard when it is something you really want. 

Get so depressed when i see how easily it happens for other people. 

Status: Online


----------



## Smile4me

keepsmiling said:


> well thats good news, cos if u get af u can strt on the clomid,, xx

True True but I had a positive OPK on the 8th and 9th and negative last night so I thought I was ovulating as all others before were negative... can you have a false reading on an OPK? I havent in the past... either way if I have AF I can def start the clomid and hey... more bding... :)


----------



## keepsmiling

i get false opk readings just b4 af is due, prob due to my pcos xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all today xxxx


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> keepsmiling said:
> 
> 
> well thats good news, cos if u get af u can strt on the clomid,, xx
> 
> True True but I had a positive OPK on the 8th and 9th and negative last night so I thought I was ovulating as all others before were negative... can you have a false reading on an OPK? I havent in the past... either way if I have AF I can def start the clomid and hey... more bding... :)Click to expand...

I get false +ve opks before AF too...but usually I get af soon after, if your opks are back to negative and no sign of AF than you probably O'd :thumbup: do you temp or did you have any other O signs?
:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

oh i had major pains on Saturday and Sunday and had a positive OPK
then pink spotting once today so I guess time will tell... UGH! I thought for sure I was ovulating but again if AF comes then I can start my clomid either way its a win win situation in my book.


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> oh i had major pains on Saturday and Sunday and had a positive OPK
> then pink spotting once today so I guess time will tell... UGH! I thought for sure I was ovulating but again if AF comes then I can start my clomid either way its a win win situation in my book.

exactly hon :thumbup: great pma, you are going to get your bfp this cycle regardless :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

aww thanks hun and so are you so we are going to be bump buddies...
Oh bring it on Witch!!!! ha I won't see you for nine months... LOL!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

smile - that could be ovulation spotting. Either way, I really hope this is your month for you and Britt!

stay - I ALWAYS got a headache around O when i was on clomd.

Caz - hi hun!


----------



## caz & bob

hiya ttc hun xxx


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone,
Too much to catch up on here! I was out of town for the weekend for my friend's wedding. Very exhausted from all the driving. 1,000 miles is too much to drive in one weekend!

Smile - could be ovulation spotting...? still hopeful!

Everyone else - can't remember everything you all said over the last 10 pages, lol. Good luck to all.

AFM - Not sure why, but I'm a little pessimistic about this cycle. Probably just the clomid blues I get around this time.. but my temps haven't been very good either. I'm temping vaginally on my official chart but using my other thermometer to temp orally just so I can see what my oral temps would have been. The oral temps been spiking up and down, which is not great and are still too high in general for pre-O. Of course all this traveling, different temp rooms (hot room at friend's house, freezing room at hotel) could be affecting things. Got a sunburn too so maybe thats interfereing?
I get an ultrasound today though to check on my follicles. SO relieved that I'll get to see that! A little worried it will be too soon for me though and I'll have to have another one in 2 days and pay for it again. Why can't my body ovulate at a 'normal' day, or at least be consistent!
CM hasn't been looking too great though.. not sure if its the higher dose of Clomid or if I'm not near ovulation yet.


----------



## lisaf

Almost pos (OPK)... tomorrow should be super dark. SO relieved! I was getting myself all worried. Looks like its the perfect day for my scan too. YAY!! :happydance::happydance:

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/GetAttachment-1.jpg


----------



## keepsmiling

that does look pos,, its nice n early for an ov,, i hope clomid makes me ov a little bit earlier, or just makes me o lol im not picky
wots the scan 4 lisa?
xxx


----------



## lisaf

scan is to check on my follicles. It needs to be done close to ovulation... which is hard to predict when you O between CD15 and CD18 ! :)
Hopefully I'll see how many and how big my follicles are. Should provide useful information for my progesterone issue (if my follicles are kind of small, that would contribute to the progesterone issue... if they're huge and my progesterone is still low, we may have to rethink our plan of attack).


----------



## lisaf

Ok girls, I found this great infertility blog written by a doctor and am reading through some of the posts. His first post where he mentioned clomid got a lot of comments so I decided to read them. I ran across this:
This is what hapened to me with clomid. I was married for 6 years, cacasion at 25 I wanted to have a baby, so i stoped taking my birth control. and tried by having intercourse with my husband, I didnt end up pregnant that month, so i did a internet search, and found out i could have a better chance by taking lomid, so with out seeing a doctor, i ordered 100mg clomid and it was sent to me from India. I took it for the 5 days, and was told that i would prob ovulate about 7 to 10 days after my last pill. I live in NY and never cheated on or even thought about doing so, the day after my last clomid pill, i went shoping, i stoped by a gas station, and got gas, went in and had to use the bathroom, while waiting for my turn, a black male started talking to me, before i could even relize what i was doing, (like my body took over) i was in the mens restroom, with the black male behing me doing the unspeakable when i got home i was like what is going on with me. i never cheated again, i belive this (clomid drug) made me feel so worked up that i let this stranger have me, not even knowing any thing about him, name or nothing. well i blocked it all out.. 4 days later i started having intercourse with my husband.. ended up pregnant. (with triplets) nothing never crossed my mind. I had my babies, they were all real dark black when born. my husband left me, and i dont even have a clue as to there father. so another words, i ovulated the very day after my last pill. i had never heard of this.. i know have 3 babies, but hurt the rest of my life trying to explain to my family and friends how this happened. when I dont even understand myself. has any one else heard of this hapening? thanks for listening Holly N.Y.

What the heck???? It made me laugh so much...... all of us on clomid and not one of us has had sex with a stranger in a gas station bathroom? I didn't know I could do that and blame the clomid!! hehehe


----------



## keepsmiling

haha,, wot a laugh, well if i get on clomid and cheat i no wot ecise to use, it was the clomid that made me do it!


----------



## Delilahsown

ok lisa. I couldn't help but to think of that movie with Jim Carrey- "me, myself, and Irene"....too funny.


----------



## camishantel

OMG really?? and I guess she doesn't realize sperm can live longer than a day .. hmmm ...
Anyways ladies went for my scan today at 5w6d and there is a heartbeat... it's the brighter spot lower right hand side in the big black hole..haha.. I know my ever growing uterus... Dr. was so happy he said we didn't have to do another blood draw.. YAY... I go back in 2 weeks after that appointment I will feel a lot better as I saw heartbeat last time but then no growth... so as long as bean keeps growing... YAY.. doing happy dance for now...well between the peeing and nausea and headache...lol
 



Attached Files:







5w6d.jpeg
File size: 3.4 KB
Views: 48


----------



## lisaf

Yay cami!!! So glad to hear the heartbeat was there. It must be had to fully relax this early on with your history though, right?

AFM - got my follicle scan. I responded VERY well to the 100mg since I apparently have 4 follicles! 21.5mm on my left ovary, right ovary has 22mm, 22mm, and 17.5mm.
I swear my doctor counted one of the right follicles twice, but he is an expert, lol. We're going ahead and trying anyway... haven't been that successful anyway, I may need all the chances I can get to have just one, lol. Hoping I have a strong enough progesterone level that I won't need the supplements this time.

Oh yeah, I'm a little paranoid that the lube they use on the ultrasound wand is not sperm-friendly, lol. I'm sure it doesn't have spermicides but it might just be hostile anyway. Think the doc would laugh at me if next cycle I brought in my pre-seed and asked him to use that? hehehehehehehe


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> Yay cami!!! So glad to hear the heartbeat was there. It must be had to fully relax this early on with your history though, right?
> 
> AFM - got my follicle scan. I responded VERY well to the 100mg since I apparently have 4 follicles! 21.5mm on my left ovary, right ovary has 22mm, 22mm, and 17.5mm.
> I swear my doctor counted one of the right follicles twice, but he is an expert, lol. We're going ahead and trying anyway... haven't been that successful anyway, I may need all the chances I can get to have just one, lol. Hoping I have a strong enough progesterone level that I won't need the supplements this time.
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm a little paranoid that the lube they use on the ultrasound wand is not sperm-friendly, lol. I'm sure it doesn't have spermicides but it might just be hostile anyway. Think the doc would laugh at me if next cycle I brought in my pre-seed and asked him to use that? hehehehehehehe

yeah for the nearly positive Opk Lisa :happydance: and right when you should be getting it...this cycle seems to be shaping up very well for you. and yes the cm (lack of or not right stuff) is definitely due to the Clomid, this is my first cycle off in 4 months and I now have EWCM again :thumbup:
btw, gorgeous profile pic

:hugs:


----------



## camishantel

yay on your scan lisa.. and yeah a little hard to completely relax but am trying... so far things are going better as last time at this stage they only saw a sac.... so things seem to be going a little better already... but will be easier after I see my baby has grown next time to really relax... I just wish he wanted to see me next week instead of 2 weeks...thats going to be the hardest


----------



## Annie18

yah lisa you are back, have missed you on here. That story about the women in the gas station made me laugh, never heard that excuse before. Have you got +opk today, your one yesterday looked nearly there. Great news on the follicle scan, i am paying for one this month also on day 12, so will be good to see what going as ovd late last month. Got prog levels back from last ovulation and they were 42 so Dr decided to keep me on 100mg of clomid this cycle.

Cami congrats on the scan honey bet you so relieved.

hope everyone else good. xx


----------



## MrsChambers

Morning ladies, 

Lisaf oooooo sounding all very positive on the follicle scan and I love your new pic x
Cami - Congrats on your scan thats wonderful news hopefully you can enjoy the pregnancy a little more now 

AFM AF is now MIA so if you find her send her back my way so I can get started on the 100mg x


----------



## keepsmiling

haha mrs chanbers mine in nowhere to be seen either, so if u find min, send it this way haha xx


----------



## caz & bob

km drink some parsley tea hun that supposed to bring af on hun lisa the scan sound brill hun so fx for you hun cam 2 week will fly bye hun mrs cham il send here your way now hun cuz i have had enuf of here 1 day left and :hi: to any one i have missed xxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

i think il just wait lol xx


----------



## Smile4me

Morning Ladies!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

afternoon lol xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

sighhh this waiting game is somthing...today still light line and one dark line...all well start againtomorrow...well I guess I am on D12 so I still have more time before I o/v i guess.

Baby dust to all ouf you out there in the same boat as me!


----------



## Britt11

good morning ladies, hope everyone is well.
Smile- whats the verdict, do you think that was O or is it af? Excited for you this cycle :happydance:
CD11 for me...:coffee:


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks sweetie!
Britt hun I'm not sure, I thought AF came yesterday and now nothing????
CD11 YAY!!! when are you testing hun? I HOPE THIS IS IT FOR YOU


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Thanks sweetie!
> Britt hun I'm not sure, I thought AF came yesterday and now nothing????

lol....:shrug: this is an interesting one, well at least you and DH have covered your bases, there might be a surprise bfp in there


----------



## dreamofabean

Lisa great news about your scan! :) That gas station story did make me laugh!! Can just imagine clomid stated as the reason for divorce!! hee hee x


----------



## lisaf

Hey all!
That gas station story apparently got the blog posted to 'digg' and all these people started posting fake comments telling their own story of what clomid made them do... lmao... it was pretty awesome

I forgot to test with OPK yesterday afternoon. So I tested again at 11pm right before bed... yes, I'm addicted to POAS. It was a DARK positive so I went ahead and marked yesterday as my first pos OPK. This is officially 2 days earlier than I've ever had before. YAY!!! I deserve it after that last long cycle.

Anybody else close to ovulating? I never seem to have a cycle buddy... doesn't help that my LP is a little short and I dont' ovulate the same day each time...


----------



## sarlar

need some advice ladies. had a positive opk on saturday so i believe i am 3-4 dpo. went i went to the bathroom later last night there were two globs of mucous with some blood streaks in them and then nothing. as far as i am understanding this is too late for o blood and too early for implant. any ideas?? i have never had this before.


----------



## keepsmiling

if any1 finds the wich can u plz redirect her away from u lovely ladies and send her my way,, pretty plz lol x


----------



## lisaf

sarlar - hmmm, well the pos OPK means you will ovulate in 12-48 hours. So you might not have ovulated until Monday? In which case, it might have been related to ovulation?

bleeding near ovulation can be related to the hormones or the egg releasing, they don't really know which. I actually tend to spot a little a day before my pos OPK... so before the follicle bursts.

If it doesn't happen again, then I wouldn't worry tbh
If it happens each cycle at the same time, I wouldn't really worry either, might be a sign of a nice strong ovulation for you.


----------



## zeezee

Hi clomid ladies, I am wondering whether some of you might be able to help me. I am on my third month of clomid (150mg), and had a day 10 scan yesterday. Follies are great - 5 of them ranging from 10-13mm (size fine, its early). Problem is that my lining is super thin at 4.8mm. Anyone got any suggestions on what I can do to thicken the lining?

Thanks,
Zee
xx


----------



## lisaf

zeezee - clomid can sometimes thin out the lining, especially at the higher doses like 150mg. The best treatment is to take a break from the clomid for a few months after this cycle.
There are some drugs that doctors can give to thicken the lining, but I dont' know what they are really.

Your doctor probably wants to wait and see how thick it gets closer to ovulation, it may catch up by then.


----------



## lisaf

Ta DA!!!!!!! (and yes, that is my lovely test line on the left)
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/photo.jpg


----------



## caz & bob

whoooooooopppppppp lisa thats lovely hun xx


----------



## winston83

Big woop Lisa babes that's fierce xx I just-can not keep away from u girls my af was due yesterday but got no sign I am not goin to poas at all this cycle a's I don't think I can do this disappointment love to all xx


----------



## lisaf

awww winston, I understand... heck, its cheaper not to poas also... 
but you know we are total pushers here and pester people to test when things look hopeful.
Is there a reason you've ruled out pregnancy for this cycle?


----------



## caz & bob

ho winston you have to :test: hunnie haha xxxx


----------



## winston83

No reason really just the fact I haven't been on clomid so who knows will leave it till next week I just think I was sooo sure I was preg last mnth even had a one on my ic test I was beyond gutted dnt think i cud do that again am on cd 36 my longest cycle has been cd 35 xxxx


----------



## dreamofabean

Lisa that's a fab positive!!! x


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG Lisa what a funny pic....maybe you should have your DH dress up as a stranger and meet him in a gas station bathroom for a lil rendevous....LOL....You might actually get your twins or quadruplets with all those lovely follicles.....I laughed out loud at the story. Where is this blog, I would love to check it out.

Cami - woohoo such wonderful news.....

britt -Hi hun.....

Sarlar - I think Lisa is right could be O bleeding, or maybe if might be from sex.

Winston - Oh hun I know how you feel, I do my best not to test also, if it is a week late though i am defo. going to pester you!

AFM - well good news is that my af came today spot on. Dr said my period might be delayed by as much as 3-4 weeks but it didnt happen so i am really happy for that. At least something is working in this body of mine. Now just to get the uterus into implantation shape.


----------



## lisaf

ttc - good to see you again, congrats on the timely AF, lol

The blog is https://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/
I decided to go back and read his blogs from the beginning.. very interesting so far. The clomid one caught my eye because there were 60 comments when his average was about 9 back then.
I do have to keep reminding myself that this is still just the opinion of 1 infertility doctor... that he's not somehow the 100% correct authority on things, lol.


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks Lisa I will check it out and yes you do have to be careful to remember it is only one fertility dr.


----------



## Smile4me

Thats great TTC!!!!

Winston hun you can't leave us, even if you just come on for the chatty cathy part of it :)

No AF today so ... we'll see what the next 2 weeks holds I guess....


----------



## yomo

That's brill news ttcbaby!!! Your body is playing ball.

How is everyone else? 

Sending you all a big hug xx


----------



## Annie18

hi ladies,

Lisa nice postive opk hon.
TTC baby glad your af came love.
Smile hope two week wait has a happy ending for you.
Yomo 4 days left until testing hope you get your bfp
Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Quaver

Hi, I'm at CD11, and have a scan tomorrow[-o&lt;
I get the results of my CD2 blood tests as well:shy:
Hope my Friday the 13th will turn out OK...


----------



## leideebugz

Hello ladies. I have a question for you, and hope someone has an answer! I am on my first round of Clomid (100mg. CD's 3-7). Usually my AF lasts for 5 days. No more, no less. Today is CD9 and I am still spotting. It's old blood, just enough to need a liner. I had to take Provera to jump start my last AF too... Is the spotting something anyone else has experienced. I don't want to get all worked up, being that it's obviously old blood, and calling my dr's office can be difficult. (The nurse doesn't like returning calls!) Any thoughts? :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all today well af is going thank god hate the witch hope she never comes back again i have been chilling all day today my legs have been killing me from the running i did Tuesday wensday xxxx


----------



## we can't wait

hello everyone :flower: i haven't posted on the clomid club in a while! I am on my third round of clomid at 150mg, at CD 26. I've been getting a great deal of cramping in my adbomin/pelvic area, so tomorrow I have an ultrasound scheduled to check for cycsts or anything else that may be up there... maybe a sticky? i'm trying to be hopeful! that would be so wonderful, but I really don't know. I hope friday the 13th turns out to be a lucky day! :thumbup: How are you ladies doing? Did any of you experience something simular? 
xx


----------



## Quaver

leideebugz said:


> Today is CD9 and I am still spotting. It's old blood, just enough to need a liner.

I haven't experienced spotting with Clomid, but hope it'll go away soon:hugs:

Was your previous cycle a mega long one? You may have thicker lining to shed?


----------



## Quaver

we can't wait said:


> tomorrow I have an ultrasound scheduled to check for cycsts or anything else that may be up there... maybe a sticky?

Exciting:happydance: Good luck!
:dust:


----------



## lisaf

leideebugz said:


> Hello ladies. I have a question for you, and hope someone has an answer! I am on my first round of Clomid (100mg. CD's 3-7). Usually my AF lasts for 5 days. No more, no less. Today is CD9 and I am still spotting. It's old blood, just enough to need a liner. I had to take Provera to jump start my last AF too... Is the spotting something anyone else has experienced. I don't want to get all worked up, being that it's obviously old blood, and calling my dr's office can be difficult. (The nurse doesn't like returning calls!) Any thoughts? :)

Hmm, I had the opposite effect with clomid. Pretty much as soon as I start taking the pills, my period stops. I wouldn't worry about it unless it goes past day 11 or so. It could be a sign of something else like fibroids or cervical erosion I think?


----------



## sarlar

i think if you had to take provera to induce a bleed it is probably normal. i know my doc said the provera would really jumpstart the af and it may be a long horrendous one because it had been a while since a good af!!


----------



## we can't wait

Hey, I have a question & I'm not sure if you ladies can help-- I'm on my third round of clomid (CD 26) & I've had to keep going to get my 21 day bloods done to check the progesterone levels. I am also on Provera (which contains progesterone, right?) to induce bleed. In June, day 21 happened to fall on Pill 2 of Provera & my progesterone level was 1.2. In July, day 21 happened to fall on Pill 3 of Provera & my progesterone level was 6.5. This month, day 21 fell on Pill 4 of my Provera, and my progesterone level was 9.5. My question being, am I actually ovulating & such... or is my Provera causing the progesterone level to go up? Does it do that? Each time my Clomid was increased also. So... Any idea ladies? Anything is greatly appreciated.


----------



## lisaf

we can't wait - I've never heard of someone taking provera along WITH the clomid, usually taking the provera comes first, then you take the clomid, then you let the clomid cause your next period on its own. Are they just trying to give you extra progesterone?

Its hard to say if you're ovulating or not since taking extra progesterone can definitely affect your numbers, though I'm not sure by how much it will affect them since provera is usually 10mg an I dont' know how much you absorb.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Annie18 said:


> Hiya girls,
> 
> fingers crossed caz, AF not come yet for me but still spotting so think it's still on way
> 
> hope everyone ok x



Wish you all the best love! 

*baby dust* :coffee:


----------



## we can't wait

lisaf said:


> we can't wait - I've never heard of someone taking provera along WITH the clomid, usually taking the provera comes first, then you take the clomid, then you let the clomid cause your next period on its own. Are they just trying to give you extra progesterone?
> 
> Its hard to say if you're ovulating or not since taking extra progesterone can definitely affect your numbers, though I'm not sure by how much it will affect them since provera is usually 10mg an I dont' know how much you absorb.

I must not have explained it right, sorry. I don't take Provera along with the Clomid. I take the Clomid on cycle days 3-7. And usually by cycle day 21, I have already started my next round of Provera. Do you see what I'm saying? I don't take them together--- but my 21 day blood tests fall on a day that I take the Provera. June was 1 day after first Provera. July was 2 days after first Provera. August was 3 days after first Provera. (this happens because my cycles aren't 28 days, they are usually around 30-31 days). So I'm not taking extra progesterone, just the normal amount do induce bleed. (and yes, mine are 10mg for 10 days)

Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## lisaf

we can't wait said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> we can't wait - I've never heard of someone taking provera along WITH the clomid, usually taking the provera comes first, then you take the clomid, then you let the clomid cause your next period on its own. Are they just trying to give you extra progesterone?
> 
> Its hard to say if you're ovulating or not since taking extra progesterone can definitely affect your numbers, though I'm not sure by how much it will affect them since provera is usually 10mg an I dont' know how much you absorb.
> 
> I must not have explained it right, sorry. I don't take Provera along with the Clomid. I take the Clomid on cycle days 3-7. And usually by cycle day 21, I have already started my next round of Provera. Do you see what I'm saying? I don't take them together--- but my 21 day blood tests fall on a day that I take the Provera. June was 1 day after first Provera. July was 2 days after first Provera. August was 3 days after first Provera. (this happens because my cycles aren't 28 days, they are usually around 30-31 days). So I'm not taking extra progesterone, just the normal amount do induce bleed. (and yes, mine are 10mg for 10 days)
> 
> Sorry for the confusion!Click to expand...

I understand now, but usually people take provera to start a period only after they know they haven't ovulated... so they take it to start their periods so they can take the Clomid, or they wait to make sure they haven't ovulated on the clomid and THEN start the provera. If you ovulate on the clomid, you should get a period without the need for provera... if you don't ovulate on the clomid then you need to know so they can increase the dose or try something else. Since you're taking the provera, I'm not sure how they can know if you are ovulating or not...
I know they usually like to make sure you can't possibly be pregnant while taking provera. Its not proven to be harmful or anything, they just avoid it to be safe... another reason why they wait to see if you've ovulated on your own.

I mean I'm not a doctor or anything, I've just never heard of someone taking clomid and then starting provera before they know if they've ovulated or not.


----------



## winston83

Hey my babes how's it going kelly got u on fb thanx hinny hope it's goin well for u all still no af on cd 37/30 so 7 days late not sure what to think xx


----------



## lisaf

winston - when was your last test? Are you getting bloodwork done with the doctor?


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

we can't wait said:


> Hey, I have a question & I'm not sure if you ladies can help-- I'm on my third round of clomid (CD 26) & I've had to keep going to get my 21 day bloods done to check the progesterone levels. I am also on Provera (which contains progesterone, right?) to induce bleed. In June, day 21 happened to fall on Pill 2 of Provera & my progesterone level was 1.2. In July, day 21 happened to fall on Pill 3 of Provera & my progesterone level was 6.5. This month, day 21 fell on Pill 4 of my Provera, and my progesterone level was 9.5. My question being, am I actually ovulating & such... or is my Provera causing the progesterone level to go up? Does it do that? Each time my Clomid was increased also. So... Any idea ladies? Anything is greatly appreciated.

I want to give you my input on this one, but I am NOT a doctor, just thought I'd pass along my experience. I took Provera to induce a period, this was only after I had blood drawn to be SURE I wasn't pregnant. After the Provera I got my period and then began Clomid on days 3-7. In my experience, Provera forces your body to get a period, and I am therefore stumped as to why you would be taking it on cycle day 21! I would think you would only take the Provera after you knew if you ovulated or not thanks to the clomid, and given any implantation a chance to occur and get hcg in your bloodstream. I can't imagine that you are giving your body the chance to get pregnant if you are inducing a period at day 21. Anyhow, I have to repeat that I am not a doctor, but I've been through this several times and I want to help you if I can, but this is only MY experience!


----------



## we can't wait

Thank you ladies for your help. I am completely shocked that my doctor didn't mention this. I have been doing this for months! I really hope I didn't some how screw up my chances with the clomid being successful. This is so upsetting. :cry: I guess I will ask them about this tomorrow during my appointment. Thanks again everyone, for your help. My doctor never told me not to continue taking the Provera as prescribed. And I asked her TONS of questions when the Clomid was first given to me.


----------



## keepsmiling

im 12 days late now,, stil no sign of af or a bfp lol xx
yuh win i thought id add yaa,, hope its okXX


----------



## lisaf

we can't wait - I'm not sure it would have messed anything up if you were ovulating/implanting etc. They say that if you are pregnant, provera will NOT bring on your period... in fact, it used to be one way they detected pregnancy back before the HCG urine tests. There is no proof it will end a pregnancy and no proof that its harmful to take if you are pregnant. They just avoid it to be safe and to keep things clear.

I'm not a doctor, but I'm betting that at worst, it might be confusing whether you are ovulating on the clomid or not. That you might not be ovulating at the dose you are on. Some docs say that if you didn't ovulate, the round doesn't 'count' against the total rounds you are allowed to try.

If your CD21 bloods were that low, its likely you didn't ovulate... in which case they would have you take the provera anyway. They just should have upped your dose, you know?
Do you chart your temp or use OPKs?


SO sorry you're dealing with that! GRRRR I know my doc hasn't explained some stuff to me that I've found out online for myself.


----------



## we can't wait

Just to clarify. I don't get my period on day 21... I have a 30-31 day cycle...
( in response to the person talking about 21 day bleeds )


----------



## lisaf

if you were referring to me, I meant the bloodwork done on CD21, not a menstrual bleed. :)


----------



## Smile4me

Still dont have AF so I called and the nurse talked to the Dr. and the Dr. said for me to take a test... makes no sense of course its going to be negative I just had a positive OPK on Saturday but had bleeding Monday now nothing! Just one day some brown and some bright red/pink and nothing since then so I'm waiting out the 2ww.... unless the witch decides to stop by again....


----------



## keepsmiling

my wich is stil nt here either smile,, 12days late now grrr xx


----------



## lisaf

smile - so are you going to test or not? Whats your plan?


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Still dont have AF so I called and the nurse talked to the Dr. and the Dr. said for me to take a test... makes no sense of course its going to be negative I just had a positive OPK on Saturday but had bleeding Monday now nothing! Just one day some brown and some bright red/pink and nothing since then so I'm waiting out the 2ww.... unless the witch decides to stop by again....

too bad you dont temp hon, you would know for sure if you had just ovulated..maybe try temping for next cycle :hugs:
good luck hope you get a bfp


----------



## lisaf

Hey Britt - hows it going?


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Britt!

No I'm not testing as my pos ovulation was Saturday so I'm going to wait it out... I did check my cervix and it is high and soft though..... ???


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Thanks Britt!
> 
> No I'm not testing as my pos ovulation was Saturday so I'm going to wait it out... I did check my cervix and it is high and soft though..... ???

omg....do you think???.....gosh i hope you skipped af and went right to a bfp...I will be watching this situation closely.. :thumbup: did you get my message, my other email account is down so i sent you a hotmail account?
xx

Hi Lisa, thanks for asking.
I'm doing good CD12, but super wierd being off of Clomid i have no idea what my body is doing- I had lots of ewcm a couple days ago and tons right now but opks are getting lighter :shrug: agghh, have no clue, I always O on CD15 off of Clomid and CD14 on Clomid, i am like clockwork...so we'll see what happens.
how are you doing? I know you had a very positive opk :thumbup: hope you and DH got in lots of fun

how is everyone else? 
Em- hope you are enjoying your vaca
TTC- where are you??
Win, Keepsmiling, Sonya- hope af stays away and you get a bfp

:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Hey Britt - Hoping you get your BFP off the clomid! Maybe you'll O just a day late or so?

AFM - OPK was totally negative today, fertile CM has vanished etc. So I think we can take a rest. Not sure if its really 'fun' at this point, lol. Can't wait to see what my progesterone is also. I've never had an OPK surge this abrupt... I usually get 2 days of nice dark lines and at least a 3rd day of semi-dark lines. Hoping this is a good sign.
I feel sore in my lower abdomen... releasing 4 eggs must be hard work for my body, lol.
I'm feeling SO positive about this cycle its almost scary.


----------



## winston83

Omg omg omg omg just tested and got a big bfp am so shocked am gna ring doc in morning did an ic got a line and hubby got me a digi got a 1-2 weeks cannot believe it with not bein on clomid am sooo excited wasn't even gna test thank god we ave a 24 hour tesco fb friends plz dnt post yet xx


----------



## lisaf

holy cow!!!!!!~ I'm so happy for you winston!!!! I KNEW IT!!!!:) :) :)
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## winston83

I just can not believe it I just thought I didn't have a chance without the clomid can not wait for the mornin to get a doc app


----------



## Delilahsown

YAY WINSTON!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

So Super excited for you!!


----------



## Smile4me

*Omg omg omg is right!!!!!!!!!!
Im so happppppy for you!!!!!!!!* :happydance: :dance::yipee::headspin:


----------



## Britt11

winston83 said:


> I just can not believe it I just thought I didn't have a chance without the clomid can not wait for the mornin to get a doc app

holy crap congrats hon!!! :dance::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee:
okay I cant remember your exact situation because you dont have a ticker up...are you late? or how many dpo are you? did you test at all or was that just last cycle.

congrats again, i too am feeling good about the no clomid cycle, hope I follow in your footsteps
:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Britt I have a feeling its your turn this month too!!
WOOO! So happy Win... yea give us another run down hun there are so many women on here and leave too...hehe


----------



## Britt11

love the new profile pic Smile- pretty lady


----------



## Smile4me

AAwww thanks and uh helllo beautiful!!!!! When are you testing?


----------



## 35_Smiling

Smile4me said:
 

> 35 hun what's your story hun? what round of clomid etc?
> Oh I have been having some fun since Saturday..hehe will continue tonight take a break tomorrow then one for safe keeping Wed... lol




I am on my second month of clomid. last month we ov but never had sex lol sorry tmi...we were both a bit off lords knows what happen. this month i should be ov between Aug9-15 all this one light line one dark line is driving me nutts! right now i am on D14 i should be ov D16.


----------



## 35_Smiling

winston83 said:


> I just can not believe it I just thought I didn't have a chance without the clomid can not wait for the mornin to get a doc app


:happydance::happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!!! ALL THE BEST TO YA!!:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

OMG! Winston! Congrats!!!!!! Sooo happy for you!


----------



## Smile4me

Did you do the deed every other night hun since the 9th? Are you following the EMS plan?


----------



## sarlar

congrats winston!! so happy for you:)


----------



## Quaver

Congratulations Winston!!!
:happydance::baby::happydance::baby::happydance:​


----------



## pink32

CONGRATULATIONS WINSTON - THATS AWESOME BABE!:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Did u have any symptoms this month? love to hear it....


----------



## yomo

Congrats H&H 8 months xxx


----------



## winston83

Woke up this morning with full flow af am going to the early preg unit to get a blood test they will give me the results today so I will no but pregnancy is not looking likely according to the nurse they can't scan internally if I'm bleeding so will have to see what happens


----------



## winston83

Have done 3 hpt this morning and they were all bfn I used first and second morning urine 
When I tested last night I used the same urine for both tests so I just dnt no what to think this mornings test are defo bfn pure white not even evap lines on them


----------



## Quaver

I'm so sorry Winston:hugs: Could it have been a chemical?


----------



## winston83

Just got blood results I'm not pregnant the nurse seems to think the antihistamine I was given for an allergic reaction contained hcg which gave a false positive which although I am gutted it could have been worse a's the other option would have been a chemical pg sorry that I got u all excited feel a bit stupid now though x


----------



## Quaver

winston83 said:


> Just got blood results I'm not pregnant the nurse seems to think the antihistamine I was given for an allergic reaction contained hcg which gave a false positive which although I am gutted it could have been worse a's the other option would have been a chemical pg sorry that I got u all excited feel a bit stupid now though x

Glad it was not a chemical though:hugs:
I didn't know antihistamines can produce hcg:wacko:


----------



## Quaver

I had a scan at CD12 (today), and the follicles were small, 11mm was the biggest I think. What are the chances of me ovulating? Would this be one of those mega long cycles? 

Last cycle I ov'd at CD14/15 (Clomid 50mg cycle 1). 
I'm going to get something to induce AF if I don't ov next week...
My next scan is Thursday:nope:


----------



## winston83

Quaver said:


> winston83 said:
> 
> 
> Just got blood results I'm not pregnant the nurse seems to think the antihistamine I was given for an allergic reaction contained hcg which gave a false positive which although I am gutted it could have been worse a's the other option would have been a chemical pg sorry that I got u all excited feel a bit stupid now though x
> 
> Glad it was not a chemical though:hugs:
> I didn't know antihistamines can produce hcg:wacko:Click to expand...

Certain ones contain hcg Which bcos I had it in the afternoon and then tested it was still in my system unfortunately


----------



## keepsmiling

thats so horrible that it gave u false hope xx


----------



## Smile4me

Oh Winston hun dont feel stupid, I'm so sorry!
On the bright side.. I know it sucks but you can start a fresh cycle... make sure you are doing the Egg Meets Sperm plan!
We are here for you if you want to vent,scream,cry,laugh :)


----------



## keepsmiling

hi smile,, how u doin, any sign of af,, im officially spotting now lol,, not alot not even enuff for a pad but i hope af wil be here at some point over the weekend, im goi away for the weekend so i shall catch up with u all monday xxx,, maybe il come bak to a fe bfps
xx


----------



## Britt11

winston83 said:


> Just got blood results I'm not pregnant the nurse seems to think the antihistamine I was given for an allergic reaction contained hcg which gave a false positive which although I am gutted it could have been worse a's the other option would have been a chemical pg sorry that I got u all excited feel a bit stupid now though x

oh am so sorry hon, we were allreally hoping this was it for you...would have loved a bfp off of Clomid for you and give me some hope too! I cant believe they make medications with HCG in it...aghh, how cruel!
anyway hon, as Smile said we are all here for you- hope you get a bfp next cycle
:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls ks enjoy your holiday hun i no you will hope you bring the bfp home xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

no hance im now spotting which im ok with,, just want to try again lol hate bein in limbo
thanks caz xx


----------



## Smile4me

KS I'm fine, NOPE no AF not even a trace now... WEIRD and I'm starting to get down in the dumps like what is happening to me and my body...
like what if out of nowhere she shows up while we are on our Boston Trip.. OOOO now that would really make me mad! ;) But I should be testing for my BFP/BFN the day we leave .. on the 20th I will be 12dpo.... according to the positive on the 7th... I'm a mess! LOL!
Have fun on your VACA and hopefully we will get a BFP this month from one of us old timers huh??


----------



## keepsmiling

im hopin next month i will get a bfp
on a good note iv lost almost 4lb and this is only day 3 of the dit,, so if i keep it up i wil def be on the clomid soon as i get my next af,, so lookin at mid septmber ish,,,
im only goin away for a few days, il b bak on monday xxx


----------



## caz & bob

keep it up ks i have done 3 mile this week in running at the gym xxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

WOW I am so excited! I am O/V soon! just now I did the testing and it has two bright lines! Yeahoo!! Now this time hubbie and I are going to do it right! Last month we ov but then i was too tired to do the nasty! lol


----------



## lisaf

winston - OMG that is so horrible :( I was so excited that one of us old-timers here got a BFP. I'm trying to google about it, but its not very explicit. What antihistamine were you on?
At least it wasn't a chemical? And at least AF is here now? :hugs:

Quaver - 11mm is on the small side. They need to be at least 18mm for ovulation. They grow about 1mm a day though (sometimes more), so you might want to give it a LITTLE bit more than a week before you give up and induce a period. Are you still on the Clomid this month? It will be better to ovulate a little late and get your period on your own than to induce one... you dont' want to mess with your body any more than you need to, you know?

KS - glad to hear AF is on her way! Limbo is the worst!!! Keep up that weight loss!

Smile - I hope you go straight to your BFP and don't get the witch on vacation. Going to Boston, MA? If so, I have a great restaurant to send you to... of course there is a boston over there too, right?

AFM - I had a BEAUTIFUL temp rise this morning, looking like I was right about when I ovulated. Earliest Ov yet! We ended up taking last night off, its just too hard to stay this eager for it after almost a year. I feel pretty confident we're covered. I used softcups both of the last times.
I'm so relieved to see a strong spike, hoping it means good things for my progesterone which of course I won't get tested for another week or so. Very nervous/excited to be in the 2ww again!!!


----------



## Annie18

hi ladies,

moves so fast on here. Winston am so sorry hon, next cycle sure you will get BFP.

hope everyone good xx


----------



## Britt11

Lisa :thumbup: for the great cycle, now the 2ww begins :coffee:
good luck!!

Smile- yeah testing in 7 days how exciting!! gosh I hope you have a bfp

KS- good luck for this cycle

AFM- boy our bodies are strange arent they? After having tons of ewcm in the last few days and a completely almost white OPK, i got a blarring positive opk this morning :happydance: so I guess I will O on CD14 like I did on the Clomid. I wish that was an HPT, I cant wait for the day I have an HPT come up right away with 2 lines!! Anyway, very happy, hoping we can nag a bfp from a natural cycle. Its nice to have normal cm off the clomid again

have a good w/e all
:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Britt11 said:


> I cant wait for the day I have an HPT come up right away with 2 lines!!

Man I know what you mean.... I just can't wait for that day.


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, ladies. Just trying to catch up... Winston, I'm so sorry, Hun. It's always sucks to get so excited and have to recant. I had to do that to the people we told we were pregnant this last time. It sucked!
I'm praying for all of us! Hope those bfp's start rolling in. I'm looking forward to the day my baby passes the 12 week mark, after I get pregnant again, but not too excited anymore for the bfp. It's actually nice to not be so stressed about ttc. I feel like when it happens, it happens, I'm in no hurry now...but I'm a little nervous that it won't matter if I'm preg or not, cause I won't believe it's viable until I see us make it to the 2nd tri anyway. I guess we all have our trials, huh?
Well I adore you girls. Hope all is well.
Chell


----------



## Smile4me

Hiya hunny....
We all have our trials thats for sure... KS and I are in limbo waiting for something to happen...Britt, LisaF 35Smiling,are ovulating WOOO HOO

I'm glad we all have each other... its truly a blessing!


----------



## Smile4me

Britt make sure you are going to the "Love Shaaaaack" every other night and then some... :)


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Hey ladies! I'm new here.
This summer has been a rollercoaster ride. I had a doc's appt. in early June and found out that I needed more tests before I could start any sort of treatment. So I have had blood work done, my hubby had a sperm count done, and I had a dye-test x-ray of my tubes. Tubes are clear (praise Jesus) but I have an appointment Aug. 26th to hear the rest of the results. Hoping for GREAT news! If all is well I'm gonna be going on Clomid. I've been taking Maca for about 3 months (I've had to be on the pill to get a period though...so bummer'd to say no pregnancy)....but I've noticed huge changes to my body because of it and I'm hoping that when I have to start Clomid (I've read don't take it with Maca, I've read DO take it with Maca...who knows?) I'm hoping that being on it all this time has changed my body enough for the Clomid to be completely effective. I have heard good things from other ladies, so here's hoping right.
Best of luck and baby dust to all of you!


----------



## lisaf

Good luck B2B, welcome to the club!!


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

thanks lisa! you too!
are you trying to conceive your first child as well?


----------



## lisaf

yup, haven't been officially pregnant... just a couple suspected chemical pregnancies.
I always wanted 2-3, now I'll be thrilled to just manage to get that 1!
Haven't been trying as long as many of the girls on here, but when I noticed I was having ovulation issues, I ran out to the doctor for help.
Been almost 12 months now that we've been trying.
and I'm EXHAUSTED, LOL


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

thanks lisa! good luck to you as well!
are you trying to conceive your first child as well?


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Born2BeAMommy said:


> thanks lisa! good luck to you as well!
> are you trying to conceive your first child as well?

sorry for this past reply...lol...my comp is acting strange!!

i had been trying for about 12 months naturally...and because of my PCOS had 0 luck.
i'm hoping the clomid works.
don't give up on your dream of 2-3
all it takes is twins or triplets..lol


----------



## lisaf

yikes! don't say that!! Hehe, I had 4 follicles this cycle so its a possibility but I'm not really sure I could handle more than 1... DEFINITELY would struggle with 3!!!
Can't afford to stay at home, and MIL would be worn out handling 3 newborns for me! Daycare would be too expensive too!

I'll be happy with whatever happens, but would be 100% satisfied with just one healthy baby!


----------



## sarlar

sorry to hear winston...terrible...thinking about you.

dm, any word?? test yet?


----------



## 35_Smiling

winston83 said:


> Woke up this morning with full flow af am going to the early preg unit to get a blood test they will give me the results today so I will no but pregnancy is not looking likely according to the nurse they can't scan internally if I'm bleeding so will have to see what happens



O man....:cry:


----------



## 35_Smiling

winston83 said:


> Just got blood results I'm not pregnant the nurse seems to think the antihistamine I was given for an allergic reaction contained hcg which gave a false positive which although I am gutted it could have been worse a's the other option would have been a chemical pg sorry that I got u all excited feel a bit stupid now though x



I am so sorry...:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

keepsmiling said:


> hi smile,, how u doin, any sign of af,, im officially spotting now lol,, not alot not even enuff for a pad but i hope af wil be here at some point over the weekend, im goi away for the weekend so i shall catch up with u all monday xxx,, maybe il come bak to a fe bfps
> xx



good luck and have a great trip!


----------



## Rowan75

I just started clomid last night after a recent mmc (didnt ovulate this month which is my usual pattern so we're kick starting things again hoping my tubes are still nice and clear after my HSG in April) my hospital dont do scans etc to monitor how you're getting on so we shall just have to be patient!

Fingers crossed and baby dust to everyone! 

:flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your all fine well afm on the 12 i came off af and these last 2 days i have been spotting brown and then red stuff dont no what it is because when af stops it stops and i have never spotted before what do you think girls xxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies, I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend....you ladies are a chatty bunch..so hard to keep up!

Win - so sorry hun...that is horrible!

born2be - I know of a few ladies that took clomid and maca together and they got their BFP..there is a maca page that you can join also. The ladies over there are just as wonderful as the ones here!

Well, I hope someone can ease my mind. My af only lasted 3 days...2 heavy and 1 v. light....is this normal....I have no idea because of my previous fibroid issue.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

ttcbaby117 said:


> morning ladies, I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend....you ladies are a chatty bunch..so hard to keep up!
> 
> Win - so sorry hun...that is horrible!
> 
> born2be - I know of a few ladies that took clomid and maca together and they got their BFP..there is a maca page that you can join also. The ladies over there are just as wonderful as the ones here!
> 
> Well, I hope someone can ease my mind. My af only lasted 3 days...2 heavy and 1 v. light....is this normal....I have no idea because of my previous fibroid issue.

Thanks my dear! I am glad to hear that you know of ladies who have taken maca and clomid together. I'm gonna go look for the Maca page, but I'll still be stickin around here to talk to you lovely ladies! 
I need someone to give me the DL on what the abreviations mean on this site. AF, BFP...etc. I'm clueless...lol....help a sister out!


----------



## Quaver

ttcbaby117 said:


> Well, I hope someone can ease my mind. My af only lasted 3 days...2 heavy and 1 v. light....is this normal....I have no idea because of my previous fibroid issue.

Could it have been implantation bleeding?


Born2BeAMommy said:


> I need someone to give me the DL on what the abreviations mean on this site. AF, BFP...etc. I'm clueless...lol....help a sister out!

https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/abbrevs.htm


----------



## lisaf

ttc - I'm not sure what is normal for AF either, lol. Before I had Mirena, I had 5 days of flow, 2 days of spotting.. had at least 2 days of heavy flow. Then with Mirena, no period for 5 years. Then my first period off lasted a month! And was 2x as heavy as any flow I'd ever had before and was heavy the whole time.

Since then, when I take the clomid, it pretty much stops my bleeding as soon as I take it. When I had my 2 natural periods after the clomid, it was pretty much 3-4 days with 2 days heavy. Neither my acupuncturist or my FS were worried about it. :shrug:


----------



## lisaf

Hey girls, I'm a little worried about my chart.... My temp was down a bit today. I put in a temp for tomorrow and unless it goes way up, FF won't put my cross-hairs on :growlmad: It also wont' put my crosshairs on the day I think I O'd, lol.. which makes our BDing not as ideal darnit.
*sigh* I need to stop stressing, I know. I just loved my temp rise yesterday and was hoping for one just as beautiful today. :nope: (where is the 'pout' smiley? )


----------



## Delilahsown

Oh Win!:hugs: So sorry sweets! Hang in there.....
:hi: Gals! Hope everyone is doing well today! 

12dpo today...I've fought off the urge to POAS. I think I am just going to wait like I did last cycle. No sense in wasting a test, right?:winkwink:


----------



## Annie18

hi girls

hope you all good.

lisa hoping for a nice big temp for you tomorrow. Not sure what's wrong with me today, feel the clomid really having impact keep flipping from crying to feeling angry, hope it passes soon, they better be some good follicles growing, at least get to see next saturday on scan if anything happening xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Quaver - No not implantation bleeding...I had surgery 1month ago and still can do any bding....

Lisa - I am thinking cd 14 for your oving. It could just be a fall back rise ya know. Only tomorrows temp will tell....fxed for it to be up there!

Delia - nice temp rise today.

Annine - I know clomid can make you so emotional...I hope it passes soon.


----------



## lisaf

Annie - I ended up in tears one night this cycle because I couldn't find the dog's bone before bed. Got really mad at my husband for telling me it wasn't important and to just go to bed.... lol. Totally a clomid moment.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good afm the spotting has stopped now has a run around the dam yesterday and today my legs are killing me so im just chilling with the oh on the xbox xxxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Smile4me said:


> Aww TTC so nice to see you are healing well :)
> What are you doing to fill your days sweetie?
> 
> My ovulation pains are much worse this time... eek it hurts!



O wow you can feel ovulations? :dohh: I was very crampy on my right side on Friday & Saturday with I received a positive on my O/V stick. that afternoon I felt a sharp needle pain and just today Sunday I feel normal. So wow I always thought (TMI) my husband was perhaps a bit dot dot dot that night before. So now i can tell him its not his fault I was feeling these pains this last two days....:blush:


----------



## Smile4me

Morning ladies!
Still no sign of AF... I sure hope the spotting was implantation spotting...wooo hoo that would be Fabulous... but this waiting game is the pits!!!!!!!

Hope you ladies are having a wonderful day!!:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

lisaf said:


> Annie - I ended up in tears one night this cycle because I couldn't find the dog's bone before bed. Got really mad at my husband for telling me it wasn't important and to just go to bed.... lol. Totally a clomid moment.




Lisaf...my poor husband just smiles at me when I get in those moments too. OMG clomid really messes with my moods swings!:wacko:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Smile4me said:


> Morning ladies!
> Still no sign of AF... I sure hope the spotting was implantation spotting...wooo hoo that would be Fabulous... but this waiting game is the pits!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope you ladies are having a wonderful day!!:hugs:




Wow Smile4me! O sure hope so too. I guess the next step is wait till ur cycle to see it it misses! (i know the torture for waiting a few more days lol). :coffee:

Baby dust! Wish u all luck!:baby:


----------



## Smile4me

35_Smiling said:


> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> Aww TTC so nice to see you are healing well :)
> What are you doing to fill your days sweetie?
> 
> My ovulation pains are much worse this time... eek it hurts!
> 
> 
> 
> O wow you can feel ovulations? :dohh: I was very crampy on my right side on Friday & Saturday with I received a positive on my O/V stick. that afternoon I felt a sharp needle pain and just today Sunday I feel normal. So wow I always thought (TMI) my husband was perhaps a bit dot dot dot that night before. So now i can tell him its not his fault I was feeling these pains this last two days....:blush:Click to expand...

Yay for ovulation!! Make sure you are bding Sat, Sun, and Mon, and then Wed :)

Yes hun you can feel ovulation pain, I never knew what it was either, I used to have horrible pains like a week or two before AF and my dh would be like Oh sweetie i hope you feel better so we always avoided that time he didn't want to dtd because I was in pain so after I figured out what it was and we now know,,, I just dont tell him I'm in pain..hehe I just tell him its the night for fun... :) he knows what that means plus we follow the egg meets sperm plan so although scheduled bding is not ideal.. it will give us the chance for a beautiful baby :)

What cd are you on hun?
Oh and each lady is different but the mood swings for me were horrible and emotional... but well worth it in my book


----------



## 35_Smiling

Quaver said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I hope someone can ease my mind. My af only lasted 3 days...2 heavy and 1 v. light....is this normal....I have no idea because of my previous fibroid issue.
> 
> Could it have been implantation bleeding?
> 
> 
> Born2BeAMommy said:
> 
> 
> I need someone to give me the DL on what the abreviations mean on this site. AF, BFP...etc. I'm clueless...lol....help a sister out!Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/abbrevs.htmClick to expand...



OMG thanks for the link i was getting a bit lost myself at times ha ha ha. I printed it out too. Thanks a bunch!:happydance:


----------



## 35_Smiling

I all checking in to see how everyone's been doing! 

Rowan75
You will see your pattern change now your on clomid. You should o/v this time! Good luck! :happydance: :hugs::happydance:

Caz & bob
Hi back at ya! :wave: I am doing great! I had my first surge on friday 13 woo woo :loopy::wohoo: CD15 then started to feel sharp pains that evening :sadangel:. I didn't have a clue u can feel yourself o/v's :blush:
I hope those two days of spotting you could be implantation we can only wait till ur miss pms? :headspin: :juggle:

TTCbaby117
ha ha ha tell me about too! I am trying to keep up as well ha ha. 
we must think positive:thumbup::angelnot:. I had fibroids too which casused my m/c this year Feb.14 (what a day) after TTC for 1 year :cry::hissy:. Then in June 2010 got them taken out so now we are ttc again :yipee: my first pms after the surgery sounded like urs too. 1 spotting day, 1 heavy day, 1 spotting day then it was over! I am happy now its better then my old 7days of really heavy flows straight feeling weak and being enimic every month. You will be fine just keep positive and all will work out! :hug::wohoo:

winston83
Hello to you too :hi:! Have fun painting your bathroom ! remember paint goes on the wall not yourself or the floor. I am doin great! working at hubbies business trying to work but been on this site reading and responding...not really working I guess I am more playing down here ha ha ha


----------



## winston83

Hey my huni bunches how is everyone doin I'm ok I'm trying to paint my bathroom from chocolate brown to White after I had a new bathroom fitted 3 coats down and prob 3 to go lol but it's keeping me busy even if my hairdoes look like someone has chucked talc at me well I'm gna go watch the Footy cum on Liverpool woop woop xxx


----------



## lisaf

So I finally gave in and changed my detection method on FF. Advanced still wasn't showing I ovulated and I played with the future temps for a few days out and unless I get a nice high temp, then FF wont' mark my ovulation. So I changed it to the OPK method and it gave me a CD14 ovulation :D Hehehe, I feel better now.
Worried about my progesterone now though *sigh* I guess I'll find out mid-week what its at.


----------



## 35_Smiling

lisaf said:


> So I finally gave in and changed my detection method on FF. Advanced still wasn't showing I ovulated and I played with the future temps for a few days out and unless I get a nice high temp, then FF wont' mark my ovulation. So I changed it to the OPK method and it gave me a CD14 ovulation :D Hehehe, I feel better now.
> Worried about my progesterone now though *sigh* I guess I'll find out mid-week what its at.



lisaf

I was using the temp. thing but it was way too much for me..way to much work. I only use the OPK's and they are GREAT! so now u had your surge its time to BD and start your SOD's:thumbup:

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## 35_Smiling

I have a question from the day you get your first surge on the OPK you start the nasty right...So then on the day you really ovulate (12-36 hours later) do you have make love twice a day or continue once a day afterwards? We are having loads of fun but I don't want both of us getting burnt out...:blush: any suggestions?


----------



## lisaf

The sperm meets egg plan is pretty successful. The most that plan recommends is once a day.
In fact, many doctors recommend only once every other day until you've had his sperm checked and know he's good. If you go too often, he doesn't have a chance to make fresh sperm. Every other day is more than enough, but many people switch to every day for 3 days once you get the positive OPK.

Burnout is a huge issue for me and DH, lol.


----------



## Smile4me

Yes Lisa is right google the egg meets sperm plan hun once you get your positive opk do it three nights in a row and then skip one night and then one more... but the trick is to try and get down the night or two before ov so the sperm can meet the egg.... hence the name..:haha:
Sorry ladies slap happy from yet MORE school shopping...
these kids are killing me ... and my wallet... lol:nope:


----------



## 35_Smiling

okay cool well thus far we been doin good...hee hee Wednesday we will go on that break! :haha: and rest...:sleep: lol


----------



## lisaf

Argh... feeling pessimistic again this cycle. I don't know if thinking positive is a good thing because then I'll be devastated if I'm wrong, lol.
I feel like if I don't get pregnant with 4 great follicles, then I don't have hope for ever getting pregnant. Intellectually I know thats not true, but it just FEELS true.

If I could forward 2 weeks and know if it didn't work, I could handle the next 8 days much easier... instead I have to go through this rollercoaster of hope/despair. *sigh* I know you girls understand even if nobody else does!


----------



## MrsChambers

Morning Ladies,

My my you have been busy have had about 12 pages to catch up on since I last caught up. Well I am on CD 37 and still no sign of AF but I knew that was going to happen the minute I knew I didn't ovulate this month. Even though the fertility nurse didnt really belive me and thought I was talking nonsense isn't it funny how we know our own bodies and they still dont believe us!

Hello everyone I have read so much all at once I have forgotten what I was going to say to each one of you. xxx


----------



## Annie18

hi everyone,

hope you are all well. Feel a little more human today, not as emotional which is a relief.

Lisa 4 follicles is good, keeping fingers crossed for you.

take care ladies xx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies...
My POS addiction resumed today, 8dpo and i got a line.. normally I do not get anything, I'm not going to read into anything ...:)
I hope everyone is doing well and BABYDUST to all!!


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Good Morning ladies...
> My POS addiction resumed today, 8dpo and i got a line.. normally I do not get anything, I'm not going to read into anything ...:)
> I hope everyone is doing well and BABYDUST to all!!

are you freakin serious???!!! and this was off of Clomid too right??
thats amazing, I just knew it...when you mean you got a line you mean you got 2 lines right??!! how have you been feeling??
:hugs:


----------



## Quaver

Smile4me said:


> i got a line..

When are you testing again?:happydance:


----------



## Smile4me

no no ladies it was a OPK test... I got a line so normally I dont i just wanted to see if it would pick up any hcg levels... I'm not testing on a apg test until Friday girls :)
And no Britt hun I didn't use clomid this cycle, I was waiting for AF when I got a positive OPK so just dtd every night for three nights lol


----------



## boots2

Hi
I am Sarah I am 27 have been married for four years and been trying to concieve for most of that time I had one miscarraige 2 1/2 years ago at 11 weeks but since then have rarely ovulated.
My consultant has suggested we try clomid I am day three of my cycle tomorrow so we will wait an see what happens not really holding out much hope.According to temping and ovulation prediction stick s its over a year since I ovulated but anything is worth a shot and at least if my ovaries stimulate IVF might work and we wont be looking at egg donors
Any tips for coping or helping things on their way appreciated
Sarah


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all today well i have been the gym today xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Welcome Boots!!!! I sure hope Clomid helps you ovulate sweetie! 
What cd are you planning to take clomid?


----------



## boots2

Thanks
I hope so too I start on day three so its tomorrow for me my cycles normally 26/27 days just no ovulation so apparently I am a really good candidate.
Im half excited and half scared as to how it will effect me but it feels amazing to actually be doing something positive
Sarah x


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, Ladies! I have my first follicle scan today! What should I expect? Just a vaginal ultrasound???

Hey, Smile! A pos opk sometimes means a pos pregnancy test! I can't wait until Friday, hun! PS I emailed you.


----------



## Onelildream

Welcome, Boots!
Don't be nervous, Hun! We're here for you! I'm on my second round of Clomid. 1st round I got pregnant, so it can happen this cycle for you!!! I get a tad irritable and have more painful ovulation, but other than that, no side effects. You will do fine.


----------



## boots2

Thanks onelildream
It s everything crossed I so want it to work
Sarah


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all good afm the spotting has stopped now has a run around the dam yesterday and today my legs are killing me so im just chilling with the oh on the xbox xxxxx

hi! i just read on the bottom about the clomid for 6 months and the 2 losses. have you heard of maca?? i've heard of a lot of women who had taken it to prevent mc and also to help get their BFP....not sure if that is helpful....but if you google Maca...you'll find ladies out there TTC like us who have had huge success with it


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Good luck One Lil Dream...hope everything works out for you. not sure what a follicle scan is like...but i feel like i've had so many tests done that one isn't really any worse than the other.


----------



## Onelildream

Thanks B2B. Fingers Crossed for you, Hun! I am just happy to be able to see the process fromthe beginning. That will be interesting. I'm just hoping I can get a baby to stick!


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

you will! i'm hoping the same thing! i've got PCOS so increased risk of MC...taking Maca to help with my fertility and it also is supposed to help reduce the chance of MC...here's hoping for that too!


----------



## keepsmiling

hello ladies, well im bak from my little weekend away,, was lovely to be away but nothing beat home hey
well af got me sat thank god,,, and its been the best one ever,,, no pain wotso ever,, and not clotty at all
lovely tmi lol
how r all u lovly ladies doinn, xx


----------



## Smile4me

Hi ladies,
I just got your email Onelil... I emailed you back :)

Yes ladies the maca is successful as well but some women take it and some men, I supposed for different reasons but my dh had a lower count so he took it and we were successful the second round, however I have a gut feeling it was the preseed that did the trick for us?

My advice is
Do the Egg Meets sperm plan, use the clomid days 5-9 but as soon as your AF stops, then start drinking green tea and grapefruit juice to help with your cm as clomid can dry it out. 
Onelil and I both had mc and these were our first mc's so this is our first cycle after ....ironically we joined pretty much at the same time, got our bfps the same month and mc together so we've been through the entire emotional roller coaster so if you need advice, we are here :)

I think the best way to track your success is to keep your siggy up to datae. I'm in limbo right now since I have not had a proper AF since the procedure ...so as soon as I have something I will update my siggy.

Babydust to all!!


----------



## Onelildream

Great advice, Smile!
I'm on siggy protest! hahaha. I just don't even want to remind myself, even though I HAVE to count from now on with my doctor's appts. hahaha.


----------



## Smile4me

I know hun :) But at least ours are as up to date as possible...
It just helps others keep track of what to do ... 

Keepsmiling thats awesome hun yay - ooooo here she comes, watch out! :)


----------



## caz & bob

ks glad she came for you hun fx this cycle then hun xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

35_smiling - wow I have finally met someone else with fibroids that had a myo...what kind of fibroids did you have and how did they get it out? How long did you have to wait to start trying? Why are you on clomid...sorry for all the questions....

smile - that is a positive sign. I have my fxed for you that this is it and you wont have to take any of the nasty clomid!

welcome boots - hope the clomid works!

onelil - good luck on your scan!

Caz - hi hun, how are those legs feeling today?

KS - great news hun!

AFM - nothing new here just checking in on your ladies!


----------



## keepsmiling

im not sad at all, im sooo glad shes here finally,i read somtheere too tht havin pcos can make the chnaces of miscarriage higher,, but hey,,, i cnt get preggy in the 1st bloody place lol.. got 7lb to lose now so i can c fs,,, iv got a week,, im sure i can do it xx


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> 35_smiling - wow I have finally met someone else with fibroids that had a myo...what kind of fibroids did you have and how did they get it out? How long did you have to wait to start trying? Why are you on clomid...sorry for all the questions....
> 
> smile - that is a positive sign. I have my fxed for you that this is it and you wont have to take any of the nasty clomid!
> 
> welcome boots - hope the clomid works!
> 
> onelil - good luck on your scan!
> 
> Caz - hi hun, how are those legs feeling today?
> 
> KS - great news hun!
> 
> AFM - nothing new here just checking in on your ladies!

wasnt to bad when i got up this morning till went the gym and done a run ha xxxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

lisaf said:


> Argh... feeling pessimistic again this cycle. I don't know if thinking positive is a good thing because then I'll be devastated if I'm wrong, lol.
> I feel like if I don't get pregnant with 4 great follicles, then I don't have hope for ever getting pregnant. Intellectually I know thats not true, but it just FEELS true.
> 
> If I could forward 2 weeks and know if it didn't work, I could handle the next 8 days much easier... instead I have to go through this rollercoaster of hope/despair. *sigh* I know you girls understand even if nobody else does!



Don't worry hun I so understand you! I too wish I can fast foward 2ww.:cry::flower:


----------



## 35_Smiling

boots2 said:


> Hi
> I am Sarah I am 27 have been married for four years and been trying to concieve for most of that time I had one miscarraige 2 1/2 years ago at 11 weeks but since then have rarely ovulated.
> My consultant has suggested we try clomid I am day three of my cycle tomorrow so we will wait an see what happens not really holding out much hope.According to temping and ovulation prediction stick s its over a year since I ovulated but anything is worth a shot and at least if my ovaries stimulate IVF might work and we wont be looking at egg donors
> Any tips for coping or helping things on their way appreciated
> Sarah


I sarah welcome! sorry about ur m/c i was once there to feb.14 of this year after trying for 1yr then got prg..just just to lose it :cry:. I feel the clomid would hope you ovulate. i was on clomid this cycle too started day 3-7 from Aug.1 (CD 3) and had my first surge Aug 13 (CD15) now waiting for the 2ww which is killin me. is being on clomid ur first time?

try to keep positive this forum here is the bomp! we all are very supportive of each other...:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

ttcbaby117 said:


> 35_smiling - wow I have finally met someone else with fibroids that had a myo...what kind of fibroids did you have and how did they get it out? How long did you have to wait to start trying? Why are you on clomid...sorry for all the questions....
> 
> 
> I had a submucosal fibroid; Submucosal fibroids, which grow just below the endometrium, the uterine lining, can swell so enormously that they shift the uterine lining. Submucosal fibroids also trigger a host of menstrual complications, for example heavy bleeding and between menstrual cycle bleeding. When I was preg the sac detached on it on my right side.
> 
> I had to get it surg removed. This is when they go in (while of am under) cut my skin like pealing a banana then push the firboide out and use a valcume like maching to suck it out of me sorry TMI. It takes about 2 weeks to heal.
> 
> After my two week doc. app he said i can start right away or wait unil my first period luck was on my side because my period came on the second week and lord have mercy! 3 days not 7 heavey days.
> 
> he started me on clomid to be on the safe side since we have been TTC for a year. this was given to bost the process...


----------



## ttcbaby117

35_smiling - yes mine were also submucosal but it was to far inside the wall for them to get it with the vacuum so they had to cut me like a c section. They removed 3 of them. I have never been pregnant and I hope now that they are out that I will get pg. I hope there is nothing else wrong.


----------



## lisaf

hey everyone, just checking in. Was too busy at work to log in before. I sent Onelil a message about the follicle scans but for everyone else, they're no big deal, just an vag ultrasound, they measure your follicles. They are basically checking to make sure you have follicles of the right size (18mm or bigger for ovulation - if they're at 17 and you're a day or two away, they should reach 18mm by then). If they're doing a trigger shot, they will keep scanning you every two days until they are the right size then give you the trigger.

AFM - not much to report. I feel like I've had cramping every single day since ovulation. Today is much more than the last two days. Hoping its implantation but that would be very early and I'm probably deluding myself, lol. Just need to hold off on testing as long as I can stand to wait. This week cannot go by fast enough for me!!!


----------



## MrsChambers

Morning ladies,

KS - so glad AF came for you can you send her my way next? I am going to ring the fertility nurse tomorrow to get Provera cos I really dont think she is on her way - in fact I know she isn't. I have even given up temping this month as there is no point! So I should be back to being monitored next month!

I am trying not to come on here too much and think about things as I feel I could be setting myself up for a fall I have had a lovely weekend at a friends wedding I got very drunk and just enjoyed myself and it was so nice to not think about things for a while! Even though I did have a brief conversation with one of the girls there who is down for IVF in 2 months time providing her and her hubby both get their BMI to 30. x


----------



## winston83

Ok I have been reading up on maca and it's link to fertility but now I'm really confused can any of u help what is the best form to take some say root powder some say capsules and there are different types also where to buy it if any one can point me toa good website or has any experience plz let me no thanks girls xx


----------



## boots2

Well its day one of cycle one waiting for something amazing to happen it feels a bit of an anti climax
Thanks for the hello messages and good luck to everyone
xx


----------



## caz & bob

winston there's a sight on here hun they will help you xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

awww Mrs. Chambers... dont think of this sight as somewhere to avoid hun, we are all here to help, its a place where you can vent with others going through the same thing and we are all here to encourage... Having a nice weekend of drinking and being with friends is just what the Dr. ordered and we all need those :)
I'm glad you were able to relax and let your hair down :)

Winston, my dh was taking maca the month we got our BFP, thats all I know of it. I did a little research and well it doesnt hurt...


----------



## keepsmiling

im gettin nervous bout clomid now!! i dunno wot to think bout it all
and my bloody wisdom tooth is coming thru and its agony!!! xx


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

winston83 said:


> Ok I have been reading up on maca and it's link to fertility but now I'm really confused can any of u help what is the best form to take some say root powder some say capsules and there are different types also where to buy it if any one can point me toa good website or has any experience plz let me no thanks girls xx

Hi! I read also that powder is best, but my naturopath here gave me 100% certified organic capsules called Macasure and they work great. She says they are just as safe and effective as the powder...plus they are easier to take. I have noticed a huge difference in taking them...but have not got my clomid yet...so don't quote me on how well they will work. I'll keep you posted my friend!
best of luck to you dear! get the BFP soon =)


----------



## keepsmiling

wow there is lots of newbies here atm,, seems like all the older ones have gone,, ur all leavin me behind xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Win, I take maca root. I take the powder form. Just be sure to buy it organic. The capsule is easier to take because the taste of the powder is not so nice. I usually mix it in a chocolate shake as it has a malty flavor which makes it like a malt shake. You can buy it on amazon but there is another thread on BnB which might be better to ask on. Also let me know if you have any questions I will help as much as I can.


----------



## lisaf

I'm still here. I think people who are no longer on clomid don't feel like saying much unless its to share their experience on clomid... we don't want to totallly take over the thread with non-clomid stuff and frustrate people who are lookign for clomid-specific support I guess....?


----------



## keepsmiling

im not even on it yet but im here lol. so if i annoy u ladies who are on clomid tel me to shut up. i wnt be offended
iv put up my new tickers lol xxx


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls,
I am still here :)
Actually I am 4dpo already if you can believe it (ignore my ticker) I o'd a day early but I was also a day late for AF- funny how our bodies like to be clockwork and sort themselves out
Anyway, no Clomid or IUI this cycle dont think anything took but you never know.

how is everyone else?
havent heard from DM in quite awhile.
How is your 2ww going Lisa?
TTC- are you still improving tons each day?
Isi- where are you at?
Smile- 9dpo today right?
:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey britt - I am doing good.....I will be 5 weeks out tomorrow...so another 7 weeks before I can start trying.....I really hope it works for you but if not....I think the IVF will do the trick!


----------



## lisaf

Hey Britt - thanks for asking! Too soon to tell if anything is going on with me. FF has me at 5dpo but I think its possible I'm 6dpo. Get my blood checked tomorrow for progesterone levels. Really hoping for a good number so I can skip the suppositories this time. They are just a bit of a pain to use, and stressful to make sure you remember or bring them with you if you travel... then deciding to end your cycle or not twists your brain around.


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Britt - Yes hun 9 or 10dpo I think 9 past .... yahooo you are already day 5? Geez time is flying by...
I just made strawberry shortcake omg ... splenda on the strawberries, then lite whip cream so it cant be that bad right? oh that is if I don't eat all four cakes... :)


----------



## keepsmiling

smile u def need to cd ticker so we can keep tabs on u lol xx


----------



## Britt11

keepsmiling said:


> smile u def need to cd ticker so we can keep tabs on u lol xx

lol and my ticker is a fake, one day off- I am temping this cycle but not posting it as its too hard for everyone to say wow your chart is looking fabulous and then a bfn...rather just keep the info for me :)

Smile- actually 4dpo today but it crept up pretty quick which was nice :thumbup: Gosh I wonder if we will conceive naturally or have to go to IVF...would be so nice for natural these next 2 cycles
The strawberry shortcake sounds yummy, I would like some of that :)


----------



## Smile4me

I will put a ticker up as soon as I get AF or a BFP :) one or the other....


----------



## keepsmiling

hopefully the bfp,, wot dpo r u hun xx


----------



## Smile4me

Im 9 dpo the positive i recieved after mc, havent had AF yet so we'll see what happens.....


----------



## Rowan75

Hullo ladies - my last night of taking clomid tonight so fingers crossed! 

babydust to all x:dust:


----------



## Delilahsown

Hi gals!:hi:

well- af came. so..here we are again.
This cycle will the my 3rd round on 100mg- i've decided that if this cycle is a no go- were taking a break from ttc. well, as far as the assisted part. I haven' t had any crazy physical side effects from them, but the emotional part is starting to catch up to me- like i really FEEL like I am depressed. I hate having to have sex on a schedule...It just takes away from the intimacy of our relationship......- I feel like my life just revolves around "THIS"- Temping...opks.....symptom watching.....its just getting so frustrating. DH were NTNP for six years before we got married- we have been married 5 and still a no go. sooooooooooooooooo........my other alternative was just to get back on monophasic BCP and shut down my ovaries for a few months...then start over. its basically what we did the last time we got pregnant- so maybe that is what we need.


----------



## lisaf

You know, some doctors will put you on BCP for a couple months as a fertility treatment in-and-of-itself.

I remember running across a girl who didn't ovulate on her own or with clomid, but if she went on the pill for 2 months, she'd ovulate for the 2 months after it. It must have been a very frustrating path for her to take, but it did work for her.


----------



## Delilahsown

yep. to be quite honest- the month that I got pg- it happened in the window after the three month break. take the pills for 3 cycles- skip the placebo weeks- just go straight into the next pack, then after #3- let yourself have period...and then start back again. i feel like I just want to walk into target and pick up a baby off the shelf, you know? or order one online- yeah- totally easy. pshhhhhhh wishful thinking.


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww Delia I am so sorry about the depression. Unfort. the clomid and the disappointment does get to you after a while! I must say thought he surgery I had has been hard to recover from I have welcomed the break and maybe that is what you need. If the BCP's worked before then I defo. say try it again. I am so sorry hun, when you ladies are having a hard time I really find it hard. I really hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## 35_Smiling

ttcbaby117 said:


> 35_smiling - yes mine were also submucosal but it was to far inside the wall for them to get it with the vacuum so they had to cut me like a c section. They removed 3 of them. I have never been pregnant and I hope now that they are out that I will get pg. I hope there is nothing else wrong.


No no they didn't use a vacume the only way to get it out is cut it out then they use a vocume to get it out of you completly. I didn' t get a c section thank god they only poked a hole and did it that way


----------



## Annie18

Hi ladies,

Delilah, sorry you feeling down hon, i felt like that this cycle too, felt either tearful or angry, it has started to pass a little now luckily. Hope you feel better soon.

hope everyone else good, Smile and lisa hope 2ww is going ok, keeping fingers crossed for you.

love and luck to everyone else, and hello to the new girls.

AFM just waiitmng for my follicle scan of saturday, does anybody know what happens if my follicles are really small?


----------



## winston83

My follicles where really small when I had my scan so they just booked me in 4 days later to see if there was any improvement then they can gauge how they are growing unfortunately that cycle for me didn't have any viable eggs soo hoping next cycle will be better I will be getting scanned CDs 7 9 11 13 but that isn't until September now coz I didn't do clomid again this mnth xx


----------



## sarlar

so i am 9dpo today. basically have no symptoms anymore except lotsa tan creamy cm. by bbs dont even hurt, which is odd cause the last two cycles they have totally killed by now. anyways, tmi i know, but i am a bit constipated and after pushing for a bm, when i wiped there was runny like watered down blood-pinkish red. it was only like one wipes worth. now it stopped and only traces of teeny bits of brown in my cm her and there but i dont know what to think. my cycles have been 31-32 days long every cycle and i am only on cd 26 so it is way too early for af!! any ideas!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls delil sorry af got you hun fx for next cycle well im having a rest today not going the gym xxxxxx


----------



## Britt11

Good morning ladies, wow we are getting more and more quiet on this thread
Salar- not sure about the CM, but do a test maybe- at 10dpo something might show. Good luck

How is everyone doing?

AFM- FF changed my O date from CD13 to CD15 which would only make me 3dpo now but I still really think I o'd on the 13 based on CM...who knows really? I'm kind of like whatever this cycle.

:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

awww Britt I know what you mean hun it is getting sparse :(
are you doing OPK tests sweetie?


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> awww Britt I know what you mean hun it is getting sparse :(
> are you doing OPK tests sweetie?

yes, and i got a positive on CD13 and 14 but last cycle i got aweek of them- i am still hoping i o'd on cd13 as then i am 5dpo and not 3!!!
how are you doing? still staying away from the tests?
:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

brown spotting this am.... looks like cd1 for me tomorrow... 
thats ok, I'm not upset at least I can start with the clomid on cd5.. we now know I can have a drink or two or three in Boston...LOL I'm just TIRED!
a whole week? wow hun thats weird!


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> brown spotting this am.... looks like cd1 for me tomorrow...
> thats ok, I'm not upset at least I can start with the clomid on cd5.. we now know I can have a drink or two or three in Boston...LOL I'm just TIRED!
> a whole week? wow hun thats weird!

yeah that was whacky, it might have been faulty tests who knows?

ahh too bad, but do you normally get brown spotting before AF? you should try temping maybe this cycle, it will give you a clear picture of where you are in your cycle
:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

eh... I might but we'll see... all I know is now I have a proper AF coming and this will help me keep on track :)

Lotsa luck hun... What are your plans for the weekend?
I know what mine are now lotsa drinken!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

hey smile cud the bleeding be ib,,, just a thought?
xx


----------



## Smile4me

Oh no,,,,, its the witch... gas, pains, bloat ... you know the full shabang!!!


----------



## lisaf

sarlar - could be implantation bleeding? The timing sounds right to me....

Britt - I tried to stalk your chart to see what I thought for your O date, forgot you took it down, lol! 

Smile - well, at least you'll know where you are in a cycle, right? Plus you'll get to drink... always a bright side!

Annie - Winston basically has it right. If they're too small, they'll check again in a few days. Good luck!!! When is your scan schedule for?

AFM - waiting to hear the progeterone results from the doctor. I THINK my boobs might be starting to get sore, but I think I'm imagining it... *sigh*


----------



## ttcbaby117

sarlar that sounds like a lil eggy in implanting....Oh I sooo hope that is it.

Britt - I think having that whatever attitude might just get you that BFP...LOL....

Smile - Well you are right, if this is AF then cd 5 and clomid here we come!

lisa - I hope the tests come back good.

AFM - nothing doing here....I find that I have good days and bad days...some days I feel like I am fully recovered then I over do it and I am hurting again....UGH, I never thought this recovery would take this long.


----------



## caz & bob

whooooppp smile af came then hunnie good luck this cycle hun xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

anyone know where DM went to?


----------



## caz & bob

she moveing house hun she on facebook ever now and then she move on friday think shes just busy xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

gotcha, I figured it was the move and all, I just miss her here!


----------



## caz & bob

have you not got her fb addy xxxx


----------



## lisaf

she's on my FB, but she was such a BnB addict I figured she would have been around despite the move ;)
Plus she was procrastinating on packing a few days ago, lol.
Though now she must be in a panic mode, moving in a week!


----------



## caz & bob

think she is hun one thing and another hun i think xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

Progesterone results are in!! 15.2 !!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Thank you 100mg clomid!!
(for you UK girls, thats the equivalent of 30... and for those who don't know, I've had low progesterone on all my previous cycles)


----------



## winston83

That's great lisaf let's hope this is a great sign for this cycle xxxx


----------



## yomo

lisaf said:


> Progesterone results are in!! 15.2 !!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Thank you 100mg clomid!!
> (for you UK girls, thats the equivalent of 30... and for those who don't know, I've had low progesterone on all my previous cycles)

Great news Lisa, hope you caught that eggy xx


----------



## MrsChambers

Aw thats fab news Lisaf bet your really pleased! Fingers crossed this will be it for you x


----------



## keepsmiling

thats gr8 news lisa,,, wel done u xx


----------



## Annie18

Hi ladies,

Lisa those prog levels are great, really hopeful for you this cycle. My scan is this sat, which will be day 12.

Smile glad AF come, enjoy the wine in boston.

Hope everyone good x


----------



## Smile4me

I'm really starting to get frustrated, I dont want to seem self absorbed by just doing a post about me so I promise I will get caught up at work I just wanted to let you know yesterday the brown spotting and gas,,, in the am and nothing since! I am really getting frustrated


----------



## keepsmiling

so af has not landed yet?? mybe u shud test just to u no hun,,, may b ib u know,,, oooh i hope so xx


----------



## Smile4me

Today is only 11dpo so I will test tomorrow or sat if nothing else happens its just the Unknowns that are starting to wear me thin :)


----------



## keepsmiling

i def understand that, i was 2 weeks late last mont,, im hopin this month is beter,, and i hope i get the clomid so i can start that,,im hopin my fs il give it to me as he wil b able to tel iv been tryin to lose the weight x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls lisa fx for you hun smile i would do a test hun if i were you hun are its your boady geting back to normal xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

i dont know when to test,, I'm only 11dpo so thats too early.....


----------



## keepsmiling

if uv got sum cheepies, do 1 ,, it may show up xx


----------



## Britt11

Smile- from reading some other posts the brown spotting can be a great sign-it isnt implantation bleeding but left over from last cycle or something. anyway, at 11dpo a test may work, its worth a shot?...if that were me, i would :haha:

Lisa- great #'s :happydance:

how is everyone?
I have to go on a road trip for work soon.

I also thought about it, adn I never get sore nipples before ovulation only during and after, so I would have had to have ovulated on CD13 and not CD15- just shows you how inaccurate temping can be (FF changed my O date on me)

:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Thanks everyone. My temp was FABULOUS this morning. Record highs on both vag and oral temping! Of course, lol, this could just be a result of my great progesterone levels. Trying not to get my heart too set on a BFP, but can't help getting excited.

Smile - could it be IB? Might be a good sign?


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you lisa hun smile i think its still your body geting back to normal hun xx


----------



## keepsmiling

i bet it is hard not to get hpeful lisa,,, i wud do toxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Luck Lisa!!


----------



## sarlar

smile- i totally feel your pain going through the same spotting. praying for a bfp for us both!! 

lisa-looks great for you this cycle!!


----------



## Smile4me

So you have it too Sarlar? What the heck is that... it came one day and gone.. is yours a one day thing or more?


----------



## ttcbaby117

britt - enjoy your road trip! It will help the 2ww pass by.

Smile - oh how frustrating. I think if you get a cheapie that is really sensitive you might be able to test. Though, it is a pretty positive sign to have brown spotting and not red. 

Sarlar - same to you hun, might be a good sign. I think the two of you should test it might help a bit.

Lisa - are you doing any progesterone cream or is this just clomid? Great news hun! Also if you dont mind me asking, why do you think you have low prog...your temps seem to be about where mine usually are, in the previous months which kinda scares me....maybe I have now prog.


----------



## lisaf

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lisa - are you doing any progesterone cream or is this just clomid? Great news hun! Also if you dont mind me asking, why do you think you have low prog...your temps seem to be about where mine usually are, in the previous months which kinda scares me....maybe I have now prog.

The progesterone cream has such a minimal effect its not very helpful for a big deficiency, you really have to get the prescription suppositories (they will actually raise your BBT and keep AF away). I only go on the progesterone if my 7dpo test is too low. It wasn't this time, so I got to 15 with nothing but 100mg clomid! :happydance:

I suspected low progesterone because I was spotting for 2-3 days before AF came (this never used to happen to me) and my temp was dropping really early (look back at my Jan and Feb cycles)... thats how I felt anyway. So I begged for progesterone blood tests... and they just kept coming back low. 6.5, 8.8 (on 50mg clomid)... then 2 natural cycles 6.9 and 4.2 ....
Especially on my last several cycles my temps just were not shifting as well as they did earlier. The spotting really worried me because it started at around 10dpo... and I was worried my lining was breaking up too early for implantation to take hold.
I do wonder if the weather warming up raised my low temps so the shift wasn't as dramatic... but I wasn't as happy with my recent temps as I was on previous cycles.

So all those signs CAN indicate a progesterone issue, but only getting your level checked with a blood test at 7dpo can show for sure (and even then, they usually make you do it for a few cycles to make sure it wasn't just a fluke).


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks for the explanation Lisa....it really helped! So I guess your temps arent really indicative of low prog. You have to have other symptoms as well.


----------



## lisaf

The temps might be... but lots of women with temps like mine may show to have normal levels... some will have a deficiency.
Because I had the other symptoms, I really suspected it
Though my temps alone would have made me curious and driven me to ask for the blood tests. Thats partly just because I really wanted to find a reason, something I could 'fix'.


----------



## girlmonkey31

Hey girls, can i ask a question? im on clomid day 2 (my first time ever taking it) and i just wondered when it gets to day 28 my doctor said to wait for a period....if i do get a period then start clomid again on day 2....if i dont then i have to wait a week and use contraceptive and then on the second week induce a period and start clomid all over again

Has anyone else been told that? I cant see why on day 28, i cant wait a few days and then just start my provera pill to induce a period to make the next round of clomid quicker??

any ideas?


----------



## lisaf

If you ovulate on clomid, your period should come AROUND day 28.... if your period doesn't come and your HPT tests are negative, then you might not have ovulated on your own.
Without ovulating on your own, you may not get AF at all, so you'd have to take provera to start a bleed.

But if you have to start your own period, then the dose of clomid was probably not high enough, so I'm a little worried that your doc isn't giving you enough help/monitoring.


----------



## girlmonkey31

thanks lisa, thats really helpful! Im in the UK, we get no monitoring, no bloods, i dont even know what you mean by HPT! basically shes given me loads of clomid and asked me to try 3 rounds at 50mg and to go back if it doesnt work!...thats all she told me...
So, i have no idea if it will make me ovulate or not, and i guess i can take some tests but other than that i will wait for day 28 and just guess what to do?!


----------



## lisaf

HPTs = home pregnancy tests
So if you don't ovulate (or ovulate a little late) with the clomid, you really have to give it at least a week to make sure you aren't pregnant yet or to see if you ovulated a little late and if your period will come on its own. So you definitely need to take a pregnancy test before starting provera again.

If 50mg doesn't make you ovulate, there really isn't much point in taking it again at the same dose... or at least I've never heard of it working after 3 tries on that low dose if it didn't work on the first round. You only get a limited number of tries on clomid, so you don't want to waste them taking a dose that isn't doing it for you.

One good thing would be to track your fertility/ovulation while on this first round. If you use OPKs (ovulation predictor kits - basically pee sticks that tell you when your hormones are surging to release an egg soon) you will feel better about knowing when you likely ovulated and when your period is due. You'll also get a warning to make sure you have sex at the right time!
If you chart your BBT (basal body temp) then you will be able to confirm ovulation happened and again, know when your period is due.

I'd wait and see if the 50mg makes you ovulate, it made me ovulate and lots of women only need the 50mg. If it doesn't make you ovulate, THEN worry about what to do next.


----------



## girlmonkey31

thanks lisa f, thats great advice! I understand now why i need to wait a week to double check im not pregnant as i have no clue of cycle length as im totally irregular, hence why the doctor gave me clomid! hopefully it will work then, i have some home ovulation prediction kits, about 6 i think, when should i start testing with them, is it around CD 11 onwards to work out ovulation?
I dont think i want to get into body temp ect yet, all seems too much at the moment, i cant believe im having to do this already, i thought it would be much easier!! especially after spending years trying to _not_ get pregnant!


----------



## lisaf

girlmonkey - boy I know how you feel! Who would have thought it would be so hard?
I found comfort in BBT charting since I know for sure that I ovulated (since I wasn't ovulating on my own) and when I ovulated late last cycle, it kept me from freaking out.

If you only have 6 OPKs then you'll want to use them from CD10 or 11, you could even possibly wait until CD12 if you wanted to. I know I will never ovulate before CD14, the earliest I've ever gotten a positive OPK is CD13.
Try to use the late morning, or mid-afternoon. Its the best time to catch your surge.


----------



## ttcval

girlmonkey31 said:


> thanks lisa, thats really helpful! Im in the UK, we get no monitoring, no bloods, i dont even know what you mean by HPT! basically shes given me loads of clomid and asked me to try 3 rounds at 50mg and to go back if it doesnt work!...thats all she told me...
> So, i have no idea if it will make me ovulate or not, and i guess i can take some tests but other than that i will wait for day 28 and just guess what to do?!

i didnt get all the abreviations at first but found this helped (link below) and now im starting to pick them up, Im also in the uk and trying to get a doctor to do anything is useless, they all seem to want you in and out of the office in uder 5 mins, you always feel rushed and brushed off.

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

xoxo


----------



## girlmonkey31

ok great, will start testing then! its going to be like a military operation!!.....so how many days do i use the OPK's for -sorry to be naive? think i might have to get stocking up! At least if i do everything correctly this cycle and even work out if i ovulate or not then thats a starting point eh?!

ttcval thanks for the abbreviations, cant believe theres so many! its like a whole new world....how many rounds of clomid have you taken?

My doctor is useless she basically just said take 50mg's and then hike it up to 100 after 3 months and then she might do something about it!


----------



## ttcval

going to my dr on tuesday to get my first round so is new to me too, determined to get my q's answered this time.

xoxo


----------



## girlmonkey31

thats great then, lets us know how you get on, hopefully they will give you some clomid, as i said my doctor just gave it out like sweets!


----------



## lisaf

girlmonkey31 said:


> ok great, will start testing then! its going to be like a military operation!!.....so how many days do i use the OPK's for -sorry to be naive? think i might have to get stocking up! At least if i do everything correctly this cycle and even work out if i ovulate or not then thats a starting point eh?!
> 
> ttcval thanks for the abbreviations, cant believe theres so many! its like a whole new world....how many rounds of clomid have you taken?
> 
> My doctor is useless she basically just said take 50mg's and then hike it up to 100 after 3 months and then she might do something about it!

Well you use the OPKs until you've confirmed ovulation. So its helpful to track your fertility at least by one other method... checking your CM (cervical mucus) is something I thought I would never do, but its pretty helpful and less of a hassle than charting your temps. 

I wait until I see my BBT temp go up, then I stop the OPKs.
Of course I'm a bit obsessive and use 2 a day :haha: just to make sure I dont' miss my surge.
Oh yeah, you have to hold your pee for a few hours before an OPK and don't drink too much during that window of time, you need your pee to be fairly concentrated for a good test result.

I can't believe how many things I do now, lol.. its a little bit each month.. :rofl: Next thing you know you're one of those 'crazy' people doing things like chugging pineapple juice because you read somewhere that it can help with implantation (thats one I did this cycle :rofl:)


----------



## lisaf

girlmonkey - how long have you been trying?


----------



## ttcval

i will do, im hopin they do been ttc for 2+ years now

xoxo


----------



## winston83

Lisaf u are like the fairy godmother on here u always seem to no the answer lol what would we do without u
@ girlmonkey I'm in the uk and I get really good monitoring when i did 50 I got 21 day bloods done and found out didn't ov my fs put me up too 100 with follicle scans and 21 day bloods no ov went onto 150 my with full follicle tracking and bloods Ovd but didn't catch the egg 2 cycles have taken a break for the last two cycles a's needed breakfrom the rollercoaster of ttc starting sept @ 150 again but I just make my own appointment for progesterone test with the nurse at local docs am going to go on cd 24 next cycle a's I dnt ov until cd 17 wishing u lots of luck xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Delilahsown said:


> Hi gals!:hi:
> 
> well- af came. so..here we are again.
> This cycle will the my 3rd round on 100mg- i've decided that if this cycle is a no go- were taking a break from ttc. well, as far as the assisted part. I haven' t had any crazy physical side effects from them, but the emotional part is starting to catch up to me- like i really FEEL like I am depressed. I hate having to have sex on a schedule...It just takes away from the intimacy of our relationship......- I feel like my life just revolves around "THIS"- Temping...opks.....symptom watching.....its just getting so frustrating. DH were NTNP for six years before we got married- we have been married 5 and still a no go. sooooooooooooooooo........my other alternative was just to get back on monophasic BCP and shut down my ovaries for a few months...then start over. its basically what we did the last time we got pregnant- so maybe that is what we need.


I am so sorry...i hope it works for you one day.


----------



## 35_Smiling

lisaf said:


> Progesterone results are in!! 15.2 !!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Thank you 100mg clomid!!
> (for you UK girls, thats the equivalent of 30... and for those who don't know, I've had low progesterone on all my previous cycles)



:happydance: wow i am so happy for you! praying that all works out! :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

I can't believe how many things I do now, lol.. its a little bit each month.. :rofl: Next thing you know you're one of those 'crazy' people doing things like chugging pineapple juice because you read somewhere that it can help with implantation (thats one I did this cycle :rofl:)[/QUOTE]



Lisa now that is funny! lol :rofl:


----------



## 35_Smiling

winston83 said:


> Lisaf u are like the fairy godmother on here u always seem to no the answer lol what would we do without u
> @ girlmonkey I'm in the uk and I get really good monitoring when i did 50 I got 21 day bloods done and found out didn't ov my fs put me up too 100 with follicle scans and 21 day bloods no ov went onto 150 my with full follicle tracking and bloods Ovd but didn't catch the egg 2 cycles have taken a break for the last two cycles a's needed breakfrom the rollercoaster of ttc starting sept @ 150 again but I just make my own appointment for progesterone test with the nurse at local docs am going to go on cd 24 next cycle a's I dnt ov until cd 17 wishing u lots of luck xx



hey wintson you are so true! I love reading her very informative i will have to try the pinapple thing...:jo:


----------



## lisaf

Its just funny how far I've come. When I started TTC I thought that checking CM was 'disgusting' and would not have believed drinking juice would help... now I'll try anything!!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

:munch:Helooo everyone! :hi: How are we doing this eveing...wow did i have loads of reading from page 1206 :paper:. My hubbie had me busy here at his office. I need to pop in more often to keep up the readings! :blush::comp: BUT yesterday we took the a half day and went jet skiing! i sure hope i didn't massed up my chances with all the bouncing lol:wacko:

So last week was loads of :sex: and hope the :spermy: meet egg works from Aug.13 & 14 (CD15 when my ov) now i am on the 2ww. gosh is there any way to fast forward it?? :hissy: my af supose to be Aug.29 but being on clomid its always 5 or 6 days late so i be doing my first test prob Sept.8 or 9. I hope this is the month for a bfp for us if not well month 3 of clomid. if no bfp then we going to go without the clomid and see what happens.

well i will throw you all some :dust: and wish you all all the best of luck.

eating some lemon pie with wipcrean and icecream...anyone wants some lol :munch:


----------



## girlmonkey31

Hey All,
LisaF -about a year naturally and this is our first round of clomid!

Its interesting to see how other doctors in the UK offer so much help, maybe my doctor is a bit lazy so I will wait and see how cycle 1 goes and then maybe go back as theres no point taking the drug if its not working, fingers crossed it does the trick!

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## winston83

My fs told us we would get 6 cycles of clomid but that they count a cycle a's one in which u ov so am thinking that I should get an extra 2 cycles coz my first 2 I didn't ov that would give me 4 goes left coz I still have 2 cycles of tabs to take September and October would love to get a Xmas bfp that would be great x


----------



## Annie18

Hi everyone,

lisa keeping fingers crossed, winston is right your are the font of all knowledge and when you get your BFP you have to keep giving us advice be lost!

Girlmonkey, i agree with Lisa, charting your temps really helped me, was scared that would be obsessive, which i have a bit lol, but feel more in control. Got to find what works for you. I temp, do opk and check cervical mucus, think will try jiuce this cycle! Would pester your FS for day 21 bloods at the least. I am in UK and get day 21 bloods, and am paying for a follicle scan this month too. Goog luck this cycle.

hope everyone else ok. wonder when emma back from her hols, hope she coming back with BFP?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys how are you all glad the weekend is her xxxxxx


----------



## Annie18

caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladys how are you all glad the weekend is her xxxxxx

hi caz, me too, am off work next week so it's even better:happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies - 

Lisa- I have been there chugging the pineapple juice and munching on the brazil nuts LOL

I hope everyone is having a good day! So happy it is the weekend!


----------



## lisaf

My temp dropped this morning :( trying hard not to be too upset


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> My temp dropped this morning :( trying hard not to be too upset

could be implantation dip you are at the right time for it :thumbup:

hope you girls are well, I am off to BC with DH for a sailing trip this weekend for our 1 year wedding anniversary :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

I thought of the possibility for implantation... would be nice, but I've been counting myself 1dpo ahead because I feel like I O'd on CD14.... and I've had temp drops at 9dpo before.
I'd love to stay optimistic, but its just too hard these days, you know? If its not going to end well, I need to prepare myself for it now.

Tested again this morning (I know, too early, lol, I'm an addict, what can I say)
BFN on both the 20miu and the 10miu


----------



## caz & bob

lisa its not dropped that much hun xxxx


----------



## lisaf

I know its still above my coverline, I was just hoping yesterday's bump in temp was the start of a triphasic chart... so seeing it drop almost made me cry this morning.

My breasts are also not as sore as they were yesterday... no real other symptoms.


----------



## caz & bob

aw lisa your not out yet hun fx some girls on there chart there temp is every were and they get there bfps hun xxxx


----------



## lisaf

thanks everyone, I do need a reality check here.
I've almost got myself crying over my stupid temp.
Of course that then cheers me up a little because perhaps I'm so upset because of pregnancy mood swings :doh: though if this is an implantation dip, then I wouldnt have enough hormones yet to be affecting my mood (or if I did, DH would be in for a rough 9 months!)


----------



## 35_Smiling

hey lisa don't worry your not out that bad hun. u are going to upset yourself if you doin things too early...take it one day at a time and breath... i think that is why i stop taking my temp. i became to obsessive about it.. i just used the opk and when it was positive then i humped away like u advise sperm meet egg and lots more lol
keep ya head up all will work out!

@winston i am right wid ya...that would be a wonderful christmas present for all of us!

@britt so true so true fingers cross!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lisa - to early to get upset hun, remember most charts have peaks and valleys it is the overall picture.....

Britt - have fun and happy anniversary!

any of you ladies us a cleablue fert mon? I just had one given to me, which I should get in about 2 weeks and was wondering what people thought of it? Can I just do that and not temp etc?


----------



## keepsmiling

iv got a persona moniter,, but nt used it yet lol.. xx


----------



## Rowan75

Hullo 

I was just wondering if anyone else has aunt flo dissapearing for a few days and then re appearing? I'm on CD9 and mine has gone and come back twice already - its part of my normal abnormal cycle fun but I'd kind of hoped the clomid would regulate it as usually when this happens I'm not going to ovulate or my luteal cycle is very short - feeling a bit blue about it but must try and keep my chin up

lisaf youre still in there with a chance -I love checking the charts out on ff and am constantly suprised at some of the bfp charts - so unpredictable!

:flower:


----------



## lisaf

thanks for all the PMA everyone.
I know its just one temp, I think I reacted so badly to it because I had hoped I was already into the 3rd phase of a triphasic chart. Kind of shoots my confidence about all the 'symptoms' I was feeling too. Makes me feel kind of stupid.

I also realized that I was SUPER SUPER stressed yesterday at work (today too) and that it might be affecting my body in a dramatic way. Thankfully I finished the task that was stressing me out so I can calm down now, maybe do some meditation or just goof off on BnB for the rest of the day.


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: everyone!

I a question...since my ov Aug.13 i had ov cramping. then it stoped but from Thurs & today Aug.19,20 i started to have more cramping on my right side. Has anyone experience anything like this? gosh it hurts...pms not till Aug.29 or 6days after that.:hissy:


----------



## lisaf

clomid does tend to give you more cramps!


----------



## 35_Smiling

really?? ARG


----------



## lisaf

I know, I've still been hopeful about my cramps this month, lol, I know better but it still MIGHT be a good sign.


----------



## ttcbaby117

35- could be the corpus luteum....I dont think it is anything to worry about though. I remember I had much more cramping on clomid.


----------



## lisaf

lousy temp drop again this morning :( Boo!!!
Totally cramping like AF is going to show any time, but its way too soon for that, will be totally devastated if my LP gets shorter!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys hope your all well and enjoying the weekend well think i may o earlier this month il post my pic later of my opk xxxx


----------



## Annie18

Hi,

still keeping fingers crossed lisa for you.

just got back from scan, no follicles growimg so not responding to clomid, reckons my day 33 Ov last cycle was just a freak thing that could happen, so onto 150mg next time. getting annoyed at body, why wont it just work! going out for glass of wine nw to cheer self up xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

well the cramping is not like a period just on my right side like i am ov again (which i am not). today thus far is hurting. I am in between minds to take a pain killer like adivils or somthing... i need to it needds to stop!](*,):shock:


----------



## 35_Smiling

ttc- what is corpus luteum?? the word corpus doesn't sound good...

lisa- shouldn't the clomid be done if my last day on it was Aug.5 and its now Aug.21?


----------



## lisaf

the clomid has an effect on your whole cycle. It makes your eggs big and can give you a strong ovulation and a big corpus luteum.

Basically you have a follicle which is a cyst that has an egg in it. When the egg releases, the leftover sac of the follicle fills with fluid and is now called a corpus luteum. Its what makes progesterone to support your lining and keep your period away.... it will start to die off if no pregnancy is detected and the drop-off in progesterone causes your period.
Big healthy follicles on clomid = big healthy corpus luteum during the 2ww.

Annie18 - what a bummer!!! :( Hopefully the 150mg works, some women are just resistant to clomid, but there are so many other fertility drugs to try! FX'd for you!


----------



## caz & bob

here girls have a look think i will be o in the next day or to anyone watching the x factor its so funny xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0017.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lisaf

looking good Caz!


----------



## caz & bob

whoooppp next day or 2 do you think im only cd13 today so think i will o earlier xxxx


----------



## lisaf

I know when I get ones like that, my next day is usually super dark.


----------



## caz & bob

i hope it is then i will be made up are you watching the x factor hun its so funny xxx


----------



## lisaf

Its not on here in the US. 
I'm watching old Cheers reruns and watching my cats and dogs do adorable things.


----------



## winston83

Hey girls caz Hun I just finished watching x factor was pure mint lol ur opk looks good Annie Hun so sorry 100 didn't do it for u cum join me on the 150 lol xx I will b bk on it in September have dropped 1 stone 5 so now have a bmi of 26.4 so hopin I can get it to 25 by next cycle lots of love to all my clomid hunnys xxxx


----------



## winston83

Lisaf it's really hard not to get dissheartened but stress can send ur temp up and down I know it's hard but Try to relax I completely get the need to get on with dealing with a neg cycle asap but plz dnt count itself out just yet chickydee u just never no in this game somtimes the most obvious bfp Is a bfn and sometimes a bfp sneaks out of nowhere hang in there sweetie xx


----------



## lisaf

I got a BFP ladies.. and its official!!!
Super early but I got a 7 on a beta test this morning after a faint line on a 10miu test. Still nervous and don't want to change my status yet.
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/397563-totally-shock.html#post6604153


----------



## 35_Smiling

Good nite everyone its 1:54AM here in Bermuda so I really need to get in my bed lol shame on me...:dohh:


Lisa i love you! OMG you are such a teacher! you really broke it down THANK YOU!!! 
all i can say is wow... 

OMG :dance: OMG :yipee: OMG :drunk: RALLY WOW YIPPIE!!!! ALL THE BEST!

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

:dust: :yellow:

well you can't say you wasn't doing the :sex: 

I will pray for you guys!


----------



## Delilahsown

That's awesome Lisa!!!!CONGRATS!!!:hugs:


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

I've been following this thread for awhile- I just never commented. I've been really keeping fx for all of you and I'm so happy for Lisa; GREAT NEWS! Have a happy and healthy 9 months! I'm on my first round of clomid (since having my son) and I'm still waiting for O at cd19, ugh!


----------



## winston83

Omg Lisaf I bloody told u bfp can sneak out of nowhere so ur sadness came from hormones I am chuffed to bits for u just hope I can join u soon lots of love xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Everyone, I'm back from my holiday. We had a wonderful time and it was just what I needed. Glad to be back on board again. What have I missed? I'm not even going to attempt to read up on the gazillion pages I have missed.

Lisa, Big Big Congratulations on your BFP :) xxxx

How is everyone else?

I did an ic hpt this morning. BFN. I'm Cd27 and around 12dpo I think (haven't been temping or anything on holiday so guessing) Gutted once again, beginning to think it is never going to happen. To add insult to injury one of my dear friends called me the minute my plane landed to tell me she is expecting again. Going from the holiday high to the ttc low was stomach wrenching. I just wonder how many more of my friends and family are going to fall pregnant, someone somewhere is taking the mickey!


----------



## winston83

Emma babe I no how u feel I got a bfp got super excited only to find it was caused by the antihistamine I was given for an allergic reaction to then b told 2 of my best friends are now preggers spent at least 2 days in the foetal position crying like a bitch lol onwRds and upwards next cycle September hopefully it will not b a wash out super glad u enjoyed ur holiday can't wait to get away in September going to be lots of bd when we go coz I ov the day before we go hope we come bm with an extra something lol xx


----------



## keepsmiling

How many more goes of clomid do u have left em we all missed u loads


----------



## sarlar

congrats lisa:) very exciting! it is great to see one of us lttc with a positive result!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys emma i will miss you hun lisa whooooopppp hun aw i am made up for you gal afm ruff.com and i got a + opk whooppp heres a pic xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0018.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lisaf

Thats a beautiful OPK caz!!! I love that you take pictures of them on your keyboard :haha: .. it makes me giggle! :D

winston - I hope you and all the others on here can join me soon!

Emma - Aw, sorry hun! :hugs: Still not out until the witch shows! I never believed that until now but its totally true. Its SO hard though to hear other people are pregnant.


----------



## caz & bob

:haha: xxxx


----------



## LoveChild

Hello guys (and Lisa hi, thanks for inviting me to join this thread, super congrats on ur BFP).

I have just started taking Clomid this month - CD 5-9 - and am kinda following SMEP. 

I have noticed that I did get the false positive on O tests on CD 9 and 10 and today it is like this so 
I am assuming that just NOW I am heading towards O???? Or I did ovulate early? CM is thiner than yesterday and starting to get strachy, very little though.

https://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa234/givolkart/IMG_8042.jpg


Just for reference these were taken on CD 9 and 10

https://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa234/givolkart/IMG_8031.jpg


----------



## Pisces24

They look positive to me! Get some BD in, just in case x


----------



## LoveChild

Thank you, we did just in case. But some of the girls say that those could be false positives since I was on Clomid. So confusing...


----------



## lisaf

BDing never hurts!!! ;) (unless you're doing it wrong, I guess)


----------



## Firefox

Hi everyone, hope you dont mind me joining this thread would like to find some 'cycle buddys'! Im currently on CD4 on my first 100mg clomid round (took 50mg for the previous two cycles).

Do any of you use a clearblue fertility monitor? Ive just bought one, hopefully it will arrive before my fertile time!


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks Kelly. I have 48 50mg tablets left so not sure how I am going to divide them, maybe 3 at 150mg or 4 at 100mg.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

gonna be starting my first cycle of clomid...hopefully aug.31. anyone else in this same boat?


----------



## MrsChambers

Hey ladies,

Welcome back Emma I am glad you had a lovely holiday could be just the break you needed before you get your BFP on your next cycle! 

Lisa - wow congratultions hun I ca't believe I just missed that. 

Hello to everyone else sorry I have not read every page as I forgot where I got to last time I was on here!

Hope I have not missed any other important posts. 

AFM - I rang the FN last Wednesday to request a provera prescription and she has still not rung me back. I am annoyed as if I had rung my GP I could have picked up my prescription Wednesday night started the provera Thursday and been half way through taking them - I know I will then have to wait 10 days after the last tabklet before AF comes and I can start the 100mg to see if that will work. I am now on CD 44!!! 

So to say I am limbo yet again is an understatement. I then have the trouble of getting the prescription from the hospital which is 25 mile from where I work, and 16 mile from home all in the wrong directions whereas I drive past the GP's every night on the way home! Sorry ladies just a tad frustrated! xxx

Welcome to born2beamommy and firefox.


----------



## boots2

Hi
We had a lovely weekend away yukky weather but lots of nice meals and wellie walks.I am on cd10 my temps a bit more up and down than normal and for the first time since Ive been charting my cervical fluids changed from the normal dry but the opk sticks still negative.
It feels fantastic that at least somethings happened I would love it if I ovulated but just some thing is good news.
Sarah x 
Good luck to everyone else


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys how are you all emma fx for you on this cycle hun xxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wow! Super congrats, Lisa!!!! Very very happy for you!!!

Welcomeback home, Em! I had the same jolt to reality after my vacation. This ttc journey can be a real drag! Don't lose hope, hun! Yours just might be the next :bfp: around here :winkwink:


----------



## caz & bob

well girls think i o cd14 and i will release a egg today whoooopppp xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0020.jpg
File size: 62.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LoveChild

good luck caz & bob :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

LISA OMG!!!!!! That is awesome!!!!!! I am so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Em - so sorry hun! I hate the ups and downs of this process!

Caz - whooop whoop on oving!

To everyone else, I hope you are all having a good day!


----------



## boots2

Wow 
Good luck Caz and Bob
Sarah x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Lisaf & ttcbaby117 @ PLEASE PLEASE TELL ME THE PAIN I AM HAD THIS AFERNOON AROUND 2:30ISH IS WHAT YOU SAID! OMG!!! IT WAS ON THE RIGHT NOW AND I COULDN'T EVEN WALK!!! I was in the food market when it started. IT hurt so much i just sat down on the ground....people was asking me was I okay they thought i fanted...it lasted for about 10-15 minutes (at least it felt that long) then it happen about an hour after that I was driving and I had to pull over a lay-by bus-stop...i wanted to cry. I haven't felt anything since then! I was shocked...the clomid really make your cycle like this?? It didn't happen that way last month but I guess each month is different...OMG if felt like screaming at the time but too much people was around me...

At presnet i only have very like cramping on the same side off and on. I can't really put words to how i feel...Argggg:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## keepsmiling

Smiling wot is this pain then xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

keepsmiling said:


> Smiling wot is this pain then xx

i don't have a clue...Lisa said it could be from the clomid.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Well i hope everyone have a better evening then I was having this afternoon....


----------



## yomo

Congrats to lisa! Xx


----------



## keepsmiling

Smile hw cum u had a bf afternoon hope ur ok xx


----------



## aussiettc

Hi ladies,
i'm hopefully almost at the end of my first round of clomid. I'm on 100mg, currently cd32 and have got -HPT the last 3 days.
Can anyone tell me how long their cycle were as i haven't had AF for about 65 days since my MC at 6.5 weeks, but started clomid about 30 days ago after my FS determined tha i hadn't ovulated and wan't going to get AF anytime soon. 
I'm really down at the moment cause i know i ovulated and was bonking litle a rabbit but didn't catch that egg. Not sure what the go is now but cant wait to get AF so i can staart the next cycle.


----------



## lisaf

35 smiling - the cramps should not be THAT bad! :( I'd ring up your doctor!! You might have something like cysts or be overstimulated which might need medical help!

aussie - your period or BFP will come depending on what your luteal phase normally is. A 14 day LP would mean your period is due tomorrow. Clomid lengthened at least one of us here to a 17 day LP so your period should be here in a few days!


----------



## ttcbaby117

35 - If the pain is that bad, I would have your dr do an ultrasound to make sure you dont have any developing cysts.

aussie - yeah I would say the samething as Lisa! My LP was 17 days long on clomid.


----------



## Delilahsown

does anyone use softcups?


----------



## lisaf

I did! Used them on my last cycle and on this one!


----------



## Wait & Hope

Hi Ladies, 
Impossible to catch up with everyone, just wanted to say HUGE CONGRATS LISA, that's wonderful news and gives hope to all us LTTC girls. xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

thanks! I think it was about time one of us long-timers on this thread got a BFP.. hope more of you will be joining me soon!!!!!!!


----------



## Britt11

I have missed my little group, how are you?
trying to catch up and read through a bit already but sorry I have also missed a bunch.
First off congrats Lisa!! :happydance::happydance: whoo hoo, such great news and your right its nice to see an "old timer" so to speak :winkwink:on here getting a bfp!! Did you get your blood work repeated? I saw that you were going for repeat bloods today I thought. Although I see on your FF chart that you are getting more positive tests :thumbup:
haa, i told you the drop in temp was probably implantation, way to go!

Em- Glad you had a great holiday and sorry about the BFN- gosh you have to be due for a bfp soon, i really want this for you :hugs:

Caz- yeah for O :thumbup:

Win- how are you doing?

TTC- thanks for cheering us all on, when do you start TTC'ng again?

and hello to the rest of the girls :flower:

DH and I just got back from our trip in BC, it was fantastic!! It was our 1 year wedding anniversary and we went sailing and to a beautiful winery- was just what we needed :hugs:

talk to you all soon


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Britt! That vacation sounds fabulous!!

My dh and I are back from our weekend getaway as well, and I feel so relaxed.
Officially on cd4 will start clomid again tomorrow YIPPEEEE!!!!!

Did I miss something,,,, Did Lisa get a confirmed BFP????


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Hi Britt! That vacation sounds fabulous!!
> 
> My dh and I are back from our weekend getaway as well, and I feel so relaxed.
> Officially on cd4 will start clomid again tomorrow YIPPEEEE!!!!!
> 
> Did I miss something,,,, Did Lisa get a confirmed BFP????

OMG how could I forget about you Smile!! I have been thinking of you and was hoping you had a bfp as well, but like you said before- you get to start clomid now this cycle and get your bfp!! :thumbup:
glad you feel relaxed, thats perfect :hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

keepsmiling said:


> Smile hw cum u had a bf afternoon hope ur ok xx



Hey the Abbreviations I have don't have one for BF what that means?

Tonight i feel a bit better. Didn't know what what going on later this afternoon omg what an experience and tough day...


----------



## 35_Smiling

lisaf said:


> 35 smiling - the cramps should not be THAT bad! :( I'd ring up your doctor!! You might have something like cysts or be overstimulated which might need medical help!
> 
> 
> 
> okay will call first thing in the morning. I am feelin better now strange....


----------



## 35_Smiling

ttcbaby117 said:


> 35 - If the pain is that bad, I would have your dr do an ultrasound to make sure you dont have any developing cysts.
> 
> 
> O god i sure hope its nothing. I'll call them tomorrow morning. thanks!


----------



## Smile4me

Britt11 said:


> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> Hi Britt! That vacation sounds fabulous!!
> 
> My dh and I are back from our weekend getaway as well, and I feel so relaxed.
> Officially on cd4 will start clomid again tomorrow YIPPEEEE!!!!!
> 
> Did I miss something,,,, Did Lisa get a confirmed BFP????
> 
> OMG how could I forget about you Smile!! I have been thinking of you and was hoping you had a bfp as well, but like you said before- you get to start clomid now this cycle and get your bfp!! :thumbup:
> glad you feel relaxed, thats perfect :hugs:Click to expand...

I know... I am very relaxed... and thank you sweetie!!
How are you doing?
I hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Got my second bloodwork done today, up to a 35 at 11dpo... was at a 7 at 9dpo
I feel so silly for being so on top of things that I'm confirmed pregnant by 2 blood tests before AF is even due :haha:


----------



## Smile4me

What dpo did you actually test and get your BFP Lisa?


----------



## lisaf

9dpo is when I got a line on a 10miu test... that was Saturday morning.


----------



## winston83

Wow Lisa the numbers are great it has way more than doubled that's amazing yey xxx
@ Britt hey hunny I'm doing fine thanks just waiting for 10 th September so I can start my clomid again just getting stocked up on bits and bobs like pressed and opkz ready to rock and roll hope u r ok xx
To everyone else hope you are all doing well love and bucketfuls of babydust to u all xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys hope your all good lisa you might have twins with them numbers afm just got back from the gym and im going to do a opk in a couple of hours just to see what its like xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Hi caz, Winston, Isi, Britt, Keepsmiling, TTC,... and to all the other Clomid ladies, I hope everyone is doing well :)
I started round 3 days 5-9 today.. YAY!
Whoop Whoop!!!


----------



## MrsChambers

Hey everyone ,

Well I am still waiting!!!!!!! I am beyond fed up!!!! x


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Hi caz, Winston, Isi, Britt, Keepsmiling, TTC,... and to all the other Clomid ladies, I hope everyone is doing well :)
> I started round 3 days 5-9 today.. YAY!
> Whoop Whoop!!!

glad you are back on Smile- hoping for a bfp for you this cycle :thumbup:
Lisa, those #'s are moving up quickly, whoo hoo :happydance:

I am so bagged this morning, trying to get into the groove at work.
i'm also very frustrated this morning, I had sore boobs the last couple of days so i thought just maybe did something take on a natural cycle?? well they dont hurt this morning and I feel no different than every other cycle now...agghh thumbs down :growlmad: Would have been nice to skip IVF- as it sounds like such an ordeal not to mention stiff on the wallet....

anyway, enough of the negativity, just frustrated this morning

how is everyone else doing?
:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

awww Ms. Chambers hun, you still don't have AF? UGH!!!!
Britt hun when I got my BFP in June, I didn't feel any symptoms no sore boobs, nada, NOTHING! I was like OK? But one thing I did do is, I checked my cervix and it was high and soft... Just a thought hun.
Britt hun I know what you mean, I am at work but not at work you know... I can't get into the groove of it either... too many issues today...aaaaahhhhh (sigh) 

Where is everyone?

Lisa -How many rounds of Clomid did you take before you got your BFP?
Just so we all know ....


----------



## MrsChambers

Nope she is still MIA! Which i expected the minute I found out I didn't ovulate on CD 24. I rang the nurse last week who still has not returned my call to get a prescription for Provera. I could have rung my GP last weds and collected a prescription on my way home and taken the 78 days of tablets practically by now. But instead I have to wait for her to ring to get a prescription, then get someone to the hospital to collect it for me then take the tablets for 7 days then wait another 10 days for AF by which time my cycle length will be well into the late 60's 70's. I just feel I have wasted 2 months when i knew at day 24 I was not going to get AF as I never do without ovulation! x


----------



## Smile4me

awww hun I'm sorry :( Have you asked to go to 100mg?
I have noticed most of us who have upd our dosage usually have better luck....???
Keep your chin up hun, I'm sure its frustrating... (Big Hug hun)


----------



## MrsChambers

Thanks Smile, Yes I am upping to 100mg on the next cycle whenever that may be x


----------



## boots2

Whoop got a positive opk for the first time ever feels very odd and its just so fantastic
Sarah x


----------



## Smile4me

Boots thats GREAT!!!!! Congrats now get to the bding immediately!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lisa - that is fantastic results from the blood tests.....HCG is increasing beautifully!

Britt - oh that vacation sounds amazing, I love going to winerys! I know it is hard with the boob thing, that is how I always knew I was out though some small part of me always held on to hope ya know. I get to start in my october cycle. I am nervous and afraid of disappointment but I will try to be strong.

Win - stock up hun!

Smile - welcome back also hun! Glad see how relaxed you are.....it always sucks coming off of vacation and back to work.

35 - how are you feeling today, is the pain gone?

Mrschamber - oh hun I am so sorry you are dealing with this. I can only imagine how frustrated you must be.

afm - heading to the states on saturday for my 6 week check up I hope all is well, and I will see if they order an HSG or another test to make sure all is healed up in there.


----------



## keepsmiling

Well at last I officially belong here yay!!! Iv got 3 months of clomid to take cd 2-6 iv got folicle tracking on cd 12 of clomid but my fs said I dnt need 7 dpo bloods cos I'm havin te folicle tracking I also had an internal scan today and he said I have a bigg egg soni shud ov this month xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

keepsmiling - oh that is wonderful news!


----------



## lisaf

welcome keepsmiling!!

Smile - I did 4 rounds of clomid at 50mg, took a 2 cycle break, then got my BFP on the first round of 100mg. This was my 2nd month using softcups and preseed - I'm convinced it helped a lot but my primary problem was progesterone.
Upping the does does seem to help some, but I recall others here got overstimulated when their dose was increased.

Mrs C.- I'd be storming their office right now and making such a big stink that they'd give me the pills just to get me to go away! Of course I'm also convinced my doc's have written something in my chart like on Seinfeld...


----------



## mrphyemma

ttc...I hope all goes well with your appointment and you can get back on board the ttc crazy train very soon.
keepsmiling...good news regarding the self-produced egg. I hope you won't need to start the clomid.
MrsC...You must have the patience of a saint. I would be ranting and raving by now! Hope you manage to sort it soon x

AFM....MRI scan in the morning. Let's hope it sheds some light on this ttc nightmare I seem to have been in for 20 months. Surely something has to be wrong or am I just plain unlucky? We shall see............


----------



## Smile4me

Welcome Back Em!!!!

Oh TTC thats awesome but I bet costly

Keepsmiling - WhOOP! Just stock up on the preseed and softcups

I'm convinced the preseed does magic,,,, I really am
most of us ladies have gotten our BFP after using the preseed...
I didn't use softcups last time so I didn't order them, if this cycle is a bust then I probably will order them as my legs are getting tired of being propped in the air LOL, not to mention it kind of takes away from the moment if you know what i mean....


----------



## keepsmiling

I thought it was a big cyst lol but it was a juicy egg I'm just tryin nt to get my hopes up too much I'm bein put on 100 too dun anyonebon the uk no how much the clomid costs xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Em - g/l on the scan tomorrow, please update us as soon as you can!

I think I will be using the sofcups and preseed when I start trying again. i think it will help.


----------



## winston83

Good luck for scan Emma Hun keep us posted hiya everyone else how's it going xxx


----------



## caz & bob

whooopppp ks glad you got them hun fx for you this month i am having o pain today so dont no when i will pop the egg out xxxxx


----------



## sarlar

keep smiling- i dont know where yo live but i live in the states and i run it through my insurance and my copay is like 9 dollars a month.


----------



## Britt11

mrphyemma said:


> ttc...I hope all goes well with your appointment and you can get back on board the ttc crazy train very soon.
> keepsmiling...good news regarding the self-produced egg. I hope you won't need to start the clomid.
> MrsC...You must have the patience of a saint. I would be ranting and raving by now! Hope you manage to sort it soon x
> 
> AFM....MRI scan in the morning. Let's hope it sheds some light on this ttc nightmare I seem to have been in for 20 months. Surely something has to be wrong or am I just plain unlucky? We shall see............

oh good luck with the scan hon- I hope you get some answers. I feel the same as you...surely their has to be something wrong with it taking this long??!! But have you had your DH tested? I was surprised to learn that over 45% of infertility is due to male factor....us women are always so hard on ourselves and quick to blame us....also his analysis can change drastically over time, so if he hasnt had one recently might be worth repeating ..

we WILL get our bfps hon!!
:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

MrsChambers said:


> Nope she is still MIA! Which i expected the minute I found out I didn't ovulate on CD 24. I rang the nurse last week who still has not returned my call to get a prescription for Provera. I could have rung my GP last weds and collected a prescription on my way home and taken the 78 days of tablets practically by now. But instead I have to wait for her to ring to get a prescription, then get someone to the hospital to collect it for me then take the tablets for 7 days then wait another 10 days for AF by which time my cycle length will be well into the late 60's 70's. I just feel I have wasted 2 months when i knew at day 24 I was not going to get AF as I never do without ovulation! x



Ms. Chambers I am so sorry but i hope when they up your dose you get better luck. try to keep positive love it will come when you leaset expect it:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

boots2 said:


> Whoop got a positive opk for the first time ever feels very odd and its just so fantastic
> Sarah x



O boy now you and honey bunny can get :sex: so that :spermy: links up with the egg lol have loads of fun!


----------



## 35_Smiling

caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladys hope your all good lisa you might have twins with them numbers afm just got back from the gym and im going to do a opk in a couple of hours just to see what its like xxx



LOL I am sure Lisa would LOVE THAT! two for the price of one! lol:dance:


----------



## 35_Smiling

ttcbaby117 said:


> 35 - how are you feeling today, is the pain gone?
> 
> 
> 
> Hellrr yes i feel supper today! Like it was strange like it never happen. I called the doc and he said it could have been traped gas! lol i had to laugh because no one gets gass like that but hey saving some money in the event it was nothing...the doc just advised me to monitor it in the event it happens again. but then agin if I ov Aug.13&14 i and we got lucky it could have been implantation cramps.
> 
> if it was well thats a good sign...we will only know by Aug.29 (sunday comin):coffee:


----------



## 35_Smiling

hello everyone! I hope all is well with you!:hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Britt11 said:


> mrphyemma said:
> 
> 
> ttc...I hope all goes well with your appointment and you can get back on board the ttc crazy train very soon.
> keepsmiling...good news regarding the self-produced egg. I hope you won't need to start the clomid.
> MrsC...You must have the patience of a saint. I would be ranting and raving by now! Hope you manage to sort it soon x
> 
> AFM....MRI scan in the morning. Let's hope it sheds some light on this ttc nightmare I seem to have been in for 20 months. Surely something has to be wrong or am I just plain unlucky? We shall see............
> 
> oh good luck with the scan hon- I hope you get some answers. I feel the same as you...surely their has to be something wrong with it taking this long??!! But have you had your DH tested? I was surprised to learn that over 45% of infertility is due to male factor....us women are always so hard on ourselves and quick to blame us....also his analysis can change drastically over time, so if he hasnt had one recently might be worth repeating ..
> 
> we WILL get our bfps hon!!
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Britt, I probably won't have much to share tomorrow as I guess I will have to wait until my next fs appt in November for the results :dohh: Yes, Marc has been tested three times this year and each time was fine. His figures and volume (360 million total count and 8ml volume) were huge but the morphology was low (3%) which worried me but the doctor pointed out that 3% of 360 million sperm was still a good number. I am positive there lies a problem with me somewhere inside. I had 3 babies by just looking at a willy so why has it taken 20 months of hardcore ttc and still nothing this time around? I'm not being fobbed off by the age issue, I know there MUST be something else wrong. I thought that once they found out I wasn't ovulating adequately alone that the clomid would instantly solve the issue and BINGO! another baby but that just hasn't happened :nope: I guess I will just have to put my faith into cosmic ordering and good old fashioned praying to God now! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

emma - have they considered ovarian drilling? or another kind of drug?


----------



## Onelildream

Lisaf- CONGRATS! it's about time, huh?!
That's how I felt with my son that took over 16mo to conceive! Congrats, Hun!


----------



## mrphyemma

Lisa as I'm an NHS patient I have been told that after the last round of clomid there is nothing more they can do for me. Pretty depressing! If I had the money spare I would have a shot at ivf but unless I have a lottery win it isn't looking likely.
Ovarian drilling sounds quite brutal?! Oucheeeee!! x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lisaf - got a question for you.....Since I am going over to the states next week I am trying to buy some sensitive HPT's....can you tell me which 10miu one you used and where to buy it?


----------



## lisaf

I bought my 10mius from ebay... they came in an envelope in the mail and DH and I were quite scared because I didn't know what that envelope was... it was a bulky envelope from someone I didn't know :haha: :rofl:
Probably discreet enough to have shipped to you in the Bahamas! The US won't let them sell anything under 25miu... I get my 20mius from the internet from Canada.

If you want to shop in the US, I guess buy some FRERs?
Those 10mius were super cheap though!

Emma - I keep forgetting that they won't do any more for you than clomid :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

lisa - Ok I will check ebay....I want the most sensitive ones, I will have them shipped to my house in Florida and get them when I go over. Was there a particular brand name?


----------



## lisaf

My brand was Wondfo


----------



## Britt11

mrphyemma said:


> Lisa as I'm an NHS patient I have been told that after the last round of clomid there is nothing more they can do for me. Pretty depressing! If I had the money spare I would have a shot at ivf but unless I have a lottery win it isn't looking likely.
> Ovarian drilling sounds quite brutal?! Oucheeeee!! x

oh hon, they should give you a shot at IVF regardless if you have kids in my opinion- how much is it approximately over there?
there was an interesting thread of a lady who was ttc for years, and even had 2 failed IVF attempts, she was gearing up to use someone else's eggs as she was told she was "too old" and they conceived naturally the month before...lol, bodies are strange.
I really want this for you Em- you guys conceived before, I have NO doubt you will again and hopefully its soon

:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

oh and now my boobs are hurting again :wacko: strange body


----------



## Smile4me

When are you:test:ing... lol

Did you check your cervix hun?


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

mrphyemma said:


> Lisa as I'm an NHS patient I have been told that after the last round of clomid there is nothing more they can do for me. Pretty depressing! If I had the money spare I would have a shot at ivf but unless I have a lottery win it isn't looking likely.
> Ovarian drilling sounds quite brutal?! Oucheeeee!! x

Have you tried using Maca and Soy Isoflavones? Maca has been great because it really helped to balance me all out. You can use it with Clomid as well. If they won't prescribe you Clomid, try Soy Isoflavones, as they work basically the same way. Don't give up. I was told by the naturopath that she knows 3 couples preparing for IVF who simply started taking Maca and got pregnant within 3 months.


----------



## mrphyemma

Thank you!

I have 48 clomid tablets left and I'm deliberating how to divide them up to give me the best chance. I didn't ovulate on 50mg, I did ovulate on 100mg but the progesterone levels were only 69 at 7dpo, I thought at the time that this was fantastic but have some of the ladies on here have had levels of 100+. I tried 150mg this cycle but didn't have my bloods tested so I'm in the dark really. Should I stay on 150mg and have only 3 more attempts or go back down to 100mg and have 4 attempts? Decisions, decisions!!

What if I'm wasting my chances by taking the clomid when there is something else wrong preventing me from conceiving anyway? Wish I could get my MRI results straight away and not have to worry for 3 months :(

Britt, I'm not sure how much ivf would cost. I haven't looked into it as it just isn't an option. I have heard some say 3,000 pounds and some say 5,000+. My eldest son is wanting to go to University in 2 years time and I need to save so that he can do this. How could I warrant spending money my three existing children need on an unguaranteed attempt at making them a brother or sister??? Tough decisions again :(

Right I am off for this MRI scan. Talk later x


----------



## MrsChambers

Morning ladies,

Well the FN has rung me back today and will get me a prescription for Provera that will not be available until next Tuesday at the earliest! Oh it's ok it is only my life you are playing with! x


----------



## Firefox

mrphyemma said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I have 48 clomid tablets left and I'm deliberating how to divide them up to give me the best chance. I didn't ovulate on 50mg, I did ovulate on 100mg but the progesterone levels were only 69 at 7dpo, I thought at the time that this was fantastic but have some of the ladies on here have had levels of 100+. I tried 150mg this cycle but didn't have my bloods tested so I'm in the dark really. Should I stay on 150mg and have only 3 more attempts or go back down to 100mg and have 4 attempts? Decisions, decisions!!
> 
> What if I'm wasting my chances by taking the clomid when there is something else wrong preventing me from conceiving anyway? Wish I could get my MRI results straight away and not have to worry for 3 months :(
> 
> Britt, I'm not sure how much ivf would cost. I haven't looked into it as it just isn't an option. I have heard some say 3,000 pounds and some say 5,000+. My eldest son is wanting to go to University in 2 years time and I need to save so that he can do this. How could I warrant spending money my three existing children need on an unguaranteed attempt at making them a brother or sister??? Tough decisions again :(
> 
> Right I am off for this MRI scan. Talk later x

Hi mrphyemma

I hope you dont mind me asking a few questions, I was just catching up on the last few posts and noticed that you've said that the NHS wont do anything else after clomid? I was seriously hoping there were other drugs that they can try etc?

Have you had any testing prior to taking clomid? I didnt have any other than a blood test that confirmed that my hormones werent right - PSOC (I also had annovulation for year and a half).

I too am pretty scared that clomid wont work and then will be faced with IVF or nothing! 

How come you have ended up with 48 tablets left, did they give you more than 6 months at a time? I was told that i could only have it for 6 cycles...I was given enough for 50mg per day for 6 months (30 tablets) but have been given an extra 20 to up the dose to 100mg for the remaining cycles.

Thanks!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all this morning emma thats bad they carnt do more after the clomid they said that to me so i went private you should try the soya hun i did a cycle of it it worked but didnt give me my bfp so i have gone all natural this cycle and o earlier whooopppp cd14 xxxx


----------



## winston83

Emma if the 100 worked maybe it's worth having the 4 tries I would seriously push for the results before November that's just unfair to keep u waiting if there is something else affecting things whenever I have had scans and tests I just ring my nurse and ask her to go through the results with me I no how u feel about only having a couple of shots left I'm hoping my fs will give me 2 more rounds when I next see her coz they said 6 successful rounds and my first 2 didn't work so I dnt no if not I have enough for September and October it's annoying coz I know there is nothing else wrong and if I'm ov with the clomid y am I not pregnant grrrr


----------



## caz & bob

can anyone help me her dont no whats going on with me but i o on cd14 just done a test on cd17 heres the pics can you tell me what you think
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0022.jpg
File size: 58.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Britt11

Em- good luck with the MRI :thumbup: I too have heard good things about the Soy and Maca. A girl on my aphrodite thread was trying well over 2 years and did Soy one month and got pregnant. You never know what combination will work for your body. I hear what your saying about the cost and providing for your other kids, you sound like such a sweet person and very unselfish...hope you see that bfp soon :hugs:

Caz- hmm, that is strange, but one month I had a week of +ve opks after my first opk for no reason- and I know i O'd earlier. Your temps are looking good and corresponding with an O on CD14, hopefully they keep going up. Our FS clinic just says to react to the first positive opk :shrug: do you get other signs to know that you are O'ng? I definitely know when I have or not, boobs get sore, change in cm ect... You could always BD just in case?
:hugs:

MrsC- no kidding, I cant believe they are making you wait that long, not cool.

How is everyone else??


----------



## ttcbaby117

Em - g/l on your scan...that is ridiculous to have to wait 3 months for a response. I am with Win....annoy them until you get the answers you need.

Firefox - I am sure em can explain further but I think it is because she has had previous children. I think that is you have not had previous children then they will pay for IVF.

britt & smile4me- how are my ladies doing today?

caz - I answered you on the other forum without looking at your FF chart...I see you probably did Ov on cd14, sometimes you just have some left over hormones in your system that the test will pick up. i think all is ok.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mrs C - Oh that is just frustrating!!!


----------



## caz & bob

britt ye hun i get o pain in my side xxxx


----------



## Annie18

Hi ladies,

been away for few days and missed so much. Lisa so happy for you and BFP that's great news.

Em hope scan gone ok hon.

Hope everyone else good. Had nice few days and was good to get away and not think too much about my follicle scan and serious lack of follicles! hope evveryone good, just want to start my 150mg now or hear that ovarian drilling date been set, getting inpatient now. x


----------



## lisaf

Em - I know that some girls get 100+ on progesterone at 7dpo, but really all you need is 30. Once your progesterone starts to get too high, they worry about overstimulation.
I think 100mg would be more than enough for you since you're doubling the 'normal' or minimum amount they like to see. Then you'd get more chances too.
I know I would be going crazy in your shoes not knowing what the MRI showed... I hate to even suggest this because it would REALLY suck.. but what about saving your clomid rounds until you know the result? There's a limited # of cycles and it might be a good excuse to take a break and make sure the rollercoaster is worth it first? (and in the meantime pester them for answers!)

Annie, Britt, caz, winston, ttc, Mrs. C, Firefox, caz - I'm keeping tabs on you guys, good luck everyone whichever stage you're at! (hope I didn't miss anyone! if I did, then good luck to you too!)


----------



## ttcbaby117

annie - I hope you find out soon what is going on......

Lisaf - I found some 10miu online out of canada....I cant wait to be able to use them....Hmmm what else will I need?????? I am using the cbfm next cycle, which is my cycle before I can start ttc...I already have my preseed....so I think that is it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Em - I think Lisa might be onto something about saving it..In the meantime maybe you could try the soy and maca.


----------



## lisaf

ttcbaby117 said:


> annie - I hope you find out soon what is going on......
> 
> Lisaf - I found some 10miu online out of canada....I cant wait to be able to use them....Hmmm what else will I need?????? I am using the cbfm next cycle, which is my cycle before I can start ttc...I already have my preseed....so I think that is it.

How about softcups? If nothing else, they are more convenient than hoisting your legs up in the air! :)
I loved my 10mius.. can't believe they picked it up so early!!! I was soooo worried because I heard bad things about them (maybe they're just more likely to detect a very early chemical pregnancy.. but I would rather know than think I was crazy for having symptoms and to at least know its possible... thats just me though, some girls go crazy knowing they were so close).


----------



## lisaf

ttcbaby117 said:


> Em - I think Lisa might be onto something about saving it..In the meantime maybe you could try the soy and maca.

I'm betting ttc here would love to have a WTT try buddy too ;) :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

HAHAHA yeah you are right...EM you and I can WTT and fret about everyone else!

Lisa - I have some softcups from when I was ttc before so i will try to use them again. I have a tilted uterus so they cramped me a bit...but I can deal with a lil cramping if it means the spermies stay up there. I used the preseed by putting into the cup bc DH hated using it alone. Preseed, took all the feeling away, for him at least...


----------



## caz & bob

lisa what do you think of my opks hun never been like that before xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

not sure caz... that super huge dip at CD14 looks promising, but your 2 temps after both have open circles and were not higher than your pre-dip temp. It might be that you geared up to O but didn't and are now about to O?
Kind of depends on why and how your temps were different today and yesterday I think?


----------



## lisaf

ttcbaby117 said:


> HAHAHA yeah you are right...EM you and I can WTT and fret about everyone else!
> 
> Lisa - I have some softcups from when I was ttc before so i will try to use them again. I have a tilted uterus so they cramped me a bit...but I can deal with a lil cramping if it means the spermies stay up there. I used the preseed by putting into the cup bc DH hated using it alone. Preseed, took all the feeling away, for him at least...

I wonder if the cramping is a bad thing though? Hmm... maybe use them for half the BDing just in case the cramping is hurting things somehow? Also use my 'scoop' method before inserting, lol!


----------



## mrphyemma

Thank you Ladies, Had the MRI scan this morning (very strange procedure but not really unpleasant apart from the unexpected injection of buscopan to slow the intestines down for better images, it stung quite badly). Have been told that the results will be back with the gynae within a week so I may phone and pester them next week.
I have considered waiting until I know that the clomid won't be wasted but it is really hard to wait. If I don't get the results next week I might consider leaving 3 cycles of clomid for the all clear!
Firefox I was mistakenly given too many tablets by the pharmacist so I skidded out of there like a dog on lino.:) I have already had 4 cycles and should by rights have only two left but because of the mix up I have enough for 4 more cycles. Naughty but desperate. I already have 3 children so (understandably) the nhs won't fund ivf for us. The gynaecologist made no bones about the fact that if the clomid doesn't work then it is the end of the road for us unless we can pay.
Lisa you may be right and 100mg might be enough for me but there is always the voice in my head saying "if it was enough then why aren't I pregnant" Boy I hate that voice, it is such a pessimist:rofl:

Just waiting for AF to show now, tomorrow or Friday I would think.

MrsC I'm sorry you are in limbo right now lovey. Roll on Tuesday :hugs:

Caz, I wouldn't worry about the opk's. I bet you have already O'd but keep dtd every so often just to be sure :winkwink:

TTC sounds like you are getting stocked up ready and mean business :thumbup:

Britt, Thanks for your lovely words. As usual I have everything crossed for you this cycle :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

ty girls for looking i will see what tomorrow s temps are and opk is xxx


----------



## lisaf

Em - thats so funny how you got the extra tablets!! hehe... my FS was going to have me on 6 more rounds even though the GYN had already given me 4 :shrug:
I know that voice well... but trust that your progesterone was very good! Above 30 is perfect. There was a girl somewhere on here who got a 28 and her doc was upping the dose.. but the blood test wasn't even done at 7dpo and I was actually kind of worried that her progesterone was truly above 30 and she'd be given too much clomid and get overstimulated etc.


----------



## lisaf

caz & bob said:


> ty girls for looking i will see what tomorrow s temps are and opk is xxx

I say get some BDing in just to be safe!!


----------



## Pisces24

Hey all long time no post. I'm 8 dpo, tested 2 times today both -. Not in good form, had news today that someone else i know is pregnant :( They weren't trying..... so thats all hitting me hard tonight :( How's everyone else doing? x


----------



## caz & bob

lisa i will hun think i will do it ever other from now so i no i will be on the safe side xxx


----------



## lisaf

caz & bob said:


> lisa i will hun think i will do it ever other from now so i no i will be on the safe side xxx

 lucky DH! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

caz & bob said:


> can anyone help me her dont no whats going on with me but i o on cd14 just done a test on cd17 heres the pics can you tell me what you think

Hey! I just realized Mr. Keyboard is missing from your pic! I hope he's ok?


----------



## caz & bob

haha kitchen side hun there was to many haha xxx


----------



## Firefox

emma, Im loving the reason for you having more tablets....I would have done the same :haha: nice one!

Lisaf im debating about trying softcups (you were talking about them in a previous post) but am scared I'll do it wrong somehow and it will get stuck and I wont be able to get it out ....is that as riddiculous as it sounds!!? 

Is anyone else on third cycle awaiting ov?


----------



## lisaf

Firefox - I was totally scared of them... but you REALLY can't get those things stuck! When I first saw it I thought 'oh boy, thats way to big to fit' but all I did was pinch it in half and slide it in... never felt it or anything...
I went in to pull it out and the rim was sitting nicely immediately behind my pubic bone... I have to reach in farther to find my cervix!


----------



## mrphyemma

I tried the soft cups for a couple of cycles and they are very easy to insert/remove and you can't feel them when they are in but one thing I did wonder is.....if inserted after intercourse how do I know it isn't blocking some of the semen from getting to the cervix as well as keeping some close to the cervix? Surely when you insert it the semen on the other side will get barriered out, or am I over-thinking things as usual? :)


----------



## lisaf

emma - I was worried about that too! In fact, there was so MUCH that I could feel on the outside etc that I was convinced I was blocking some out. So (apologies for the TMI) I used the edge of the cup and just kind of scooped the excess semen from my labia... I can't believe how much there was!!!! (I've heard women say to scoop it before, but I had no idea what they meant so I just dive in and am graphic with it from the get-go). I did that this cycle.. I feel that it really helped me get my BFP :shrug: 
It was my 2nd time using softcups but my first time using that method.


----------



## camishantel

lisa congrats hun I am so happy for you how are you feeling


----------



## lisaf

camishantel said:


> lisa congrats hun I am so happy for you how are you feeling

Doing good.. not feeling very preggo, but when I hear others complain about how bad their MS is, I'm not eager for that to kick in!
How's your progesterone level doing?


----------



## camishantel

still on supplements will be till about 13 weeks.. go for next appointment on friday and I always get super nervous beforehand because you see so many mmc stories and crap... however my ms has been bad this week and bbs getting more sore so taking that as good signs.. how far along are you


----------



## camishantel

I was reading your post in another thread and btw they saw my baby with hb and all at 5w6d... actually was probably 5w4d or 5d as I ovulated later and at 7w1d was measuring 6w6d with strong hb


----------



## DragonMummy

Evening all, flying visit as no internet in new house yet! Congrats Lisa, fab to see another graduation. I am finally back on the clomid. Got af a record 3 days after finishing provera so all good. Testing day will be on Harry's 4th birthday so am taking that as a good sign. Hope everyone is well. Am reconnected mid sept so will be back then but am trying to get into my journal every day. X


----------



## Britt11

DragonMummy said:


> Evening all, flying visit as no internet in new house yet! Congrats Lisa, fab to see another graduation. I am finally back on the clomid. Got af a record 3 days after finishing provera so all good. Testing day will be on Harry's 4th birthday so am taking that as a good sign. Hope everyone is well. Am reconnected mid sept so will be back then but am trying to get into my journal every day. X

OMG I was wondering where you were??!!!! good to see you DM, thanks for checking in with us.
good luck this cycle hon :thumbup: and look forward to talking with you in Sept!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## madison852

I was on chlomid last winter for 4 months with no results and am now n it again. I took it last month days 5-9. I was supposed to get AF on Monday but not really here yet....Ive been lightly spotting for 4 days...off and on. All 5 test that Ive taken have been negative. I dont really want to go to the dr yet and get yet another disapointing answer. We have been TTC for over 3 years.







anns said:


> Friends, shall we start a clomid club.Please join those who are using clomid this month.I am in my second round of clomid.Now on cd12.took clomid from cd2-cd6. Now fingers crossed for ovulation.Please update your stories also...


----------



## 35_Smiling

:wave: ladies! :hug:

I hope all is well with everyone. You all been chatting up a storm...I had so much to catch up. :rofl: 

I am at 14dpo now...i don't feel prego so and I am scared to try the hpt. i tried to use teh opk to see if i see anything...nothing...i know i shouldn' use as a hpt but i thought i would try anyways..

i guess i will just wait till the miss pms....should be Aug.19 but then again i seems like i am always 5 days late because of the clomid. we will see.

well I hope all the best to you ladies...have a great evening.:hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

DM, Hope you are enjoying the new home. Best of Luck for this cycle and look forward to having you back proper in a couple of weeks x

Lisa, thanks ;) I will give the "scooping" a go next cycle!!

35_smiling, Good Luck for when you test xx

CD31 for me so just waiting for AF to appear then I can get on with clomid cycle 5 :)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Are your cycles normally this long, Em? You never know :winkwink:


----------



## boots2

Hi
Sorry I dont think I am very good at this but its fab to know so many people are going through similar things.
At the moment I am feeling very positive Ive got my first ovulation line on fertility friend which just feels fantastic.I didnt really get any symptoms from the clomid although Ive had problems sleeping since I started taking it but probably not related.My cycles usually 26/27 days but I presume that might be different with taking clomid what has everyone else found?
Good luck to those getting ready to test
Sarah x


----------



## mrphyemma

CD1.............Cycle 21......Clomid Cycle 5

It always surprises me every cycle how regular I am. To say I have problems conceiving you would think my cycles would be all to cock (if you pardon the pun) but I have the most regular 30/31 day cycles every single month. Strange! Makes me wonder if there is indeed a huge fibroid in there stopping anything from implanting and making my uterus the unusual shape it appears on the scans. I guess time will tell. Ooooh I hope it weighs a stone then when they cut it out I will be a stone lighter ;) Ha ha

Clomid down the neck again tomorrow.


----------



## winston83

Sorry she came Emma onwards and upwards and hopefully when u get the results it will show an easy fix problem then bubs number 4 will come along quickly xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sorry the witch got you em fx next cycle well as for me no car now had to scrap it so walking we will be doing from now till we get another been he gym today on the bike i am going to do am opk in a couple of hours to see what its like xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lisaf - Ok I will try the scoop method...though I am only assuming how it is done...just basically make sure you capture all that might have spilled out right? I remember LouLou saying she had a bit of cramping also because we both have a tilted uterus.

Em - well I am glad that is over with. Yes pester them until you get what you want. funny you say about losing some weight from removing a fibroid...i was hoping for that also...lol...they didnt weigh enough to make a diffference. LOL On the plus side I have managed to lose some weight because my stomach hasnt been right so I am eating less.....on the things we do to lose weight.

Caz - I am puzzled by your OPKs now.

Firfox - I was afraid of the soft cups also.....I found right after bding...stay laying down and put them in. It is also easier to get them out in that position.We are all used to tampons where you just push them up....these softcups are put in differently. You have to push them in and down....then after you feel they are past the pubic bone then push up.....graphic enough????LOL

DM - There you are! i went to your journal stalking you yesterday just see if you were ok!

Britt - Hi hun, hows this cycle going for you?

madison - welcome, I hope clomid works this time. Why have they put you on it again? Did they do any testing where they thought it might work now?

35 - Oh I understand that fear of testing. I say wait it out and chat with us...we will all fret with you!

win, isi - hi ladies...how are you today?

boots - great that you think you oved....you need to put up your chart so we can stalk you! clomid made my lp about 3 days longer so it might do so for you. Also, I did not sleep v. well on the clomid which is a s/e.

afm - nothing new with me. I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## caz & bob

i am to ttc well just done the other now and its darker than the control line and ff said i o on cd14 here the pic girls xxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0005.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## winston83

Hey ttcim fine thanks Hun just getting sorted for a nite out with my girlies can't wait town better watch out lol


----------



## winston83

Bloody he'll caz WTF cd 14 is defo a pos but cd18 also looks like a pos what's ur temp doing could it be a second egg ??? Just carry on with the rumpy pumpy lol xx


----------



## keepsmiling

Hiya lovely ladies just checkinnin I'm on nights all week til Sunday so i'm nt on the moos for any bs burning shall grab hubby before I leave for work lol even tho opks r stil beg I just cnt wait to start the clomid now suid be just over 3 weeks til I start takin it! My god it's so hard not to get my hopes up xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Caz that opk from Cd18 is most definitely positive. GAHHHH!! These things are sent to try us! Keep BDing and hope for the best!

Isi, how are you my lovely? Are you taking a ttc break or going au naturel until the ivf? x


----------



## lisaf

caz & bob said:


> i am to ttc well just done the other now and its darker than the control line and ff said i o on cd14 here the pic girls xxx

Mr Keyboard is back!!!! :haha: Yeah, looks positive to me today. If you hadn't had that huge dip on your last positive, I'd say you hadn't ovulated yet, but FF seems to think you have? Hmm... Keep BDing but I'm guessing you didn't ovulate on that first one (it was a bit early for you anyway, right?). I think you're going to O in a day or two!

TTC - I admire your ability to keep in touch with every single person, I always forget what I wanted to say to who etc... 

Emma - :rofl: If you're going to have a fibroid or something, the least it can do is weigh a ton so you can weigh less when its removed! :haha:

Everyone else - hope you're all doing well, 
AFM - I think I've been chatting on too many threads as it takes me hours to catch up on all of them :dohh: Officially skipped my period, so feeling a little better now, lol. Still no real symptoms, just some things making me gag/almost throw up when normally I'd just gag at them... that and some constipation :blush: it makes me just feel 'yucky'


----------



## 35_Smiling

hi all instead of testing with the hpt i used one of my opks yesterday...got only one dark line. then I went and had a look at it today it has one light line and one dark line...i know not to think too much from it because its been 24hrs....o well i need to chill and just wait for Sunday when i will 17dpo or Sept.3 at 22dpo but well will see...my period should be on by Sept.3rd if its not Aug.29...i wish the clomid didn't make my bf late...sighhh


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all today yayyy weekend again whoopppppp well afm i got another + opk this morning see what tomorrow bring ff has changed it now xxxxxx


----------



## boots2

Hi
Does adding a ticket from fertility friend mean you can see my charts ?
Sarah x


----------



## boots2

That does not seem to have worked sorry x


----------



## caz & bob

ye just go on ff and got to your home page and copy and paste it in your sig hun xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Taking a break, Em. I can't stand another 2ww until IVF. How are you hun? So sorry about AF. Wishing you all the very best this cycle :hugs:

TTC, Caz, Smile, Winston, Lisa, Britt....everyone....have a great weekend!


----------



## lisaf

boots2 said:


> That does not seem to have worked sorry x

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3093be/
Thats the link you need to paste! :) your chart is looking good!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hey everyone! How are we doing...I have another question...okay I couldn't wait hee hee

this cycle started July 30
started day 1 on clomid Day 3 Aug.1-5
(now i am always 5 days late for bf)
BF due Aug.29 CD31 (17dpo) (normal day) but 5 days late would be Sept.3CD37 (23dpo)
my cycles on clomid been 30day cycles argggg...but stays on for 3days only (now i have no fibrods anymore).
My temp been over 98.8 all week from Tues-to day...I feel like I am going through manapause! 

Just now 12:08pm I took the OPK i got a light line and a dark line right away.
took a hpt (with the same u know what) got a bfn

Does that mean I am ov again in a few days? confused now....or I took the hpt to early?? Has this happen to you?


----------



## Smile4me

ok I think I'm more confused now :)

When did you actually get your + ovulation hun?
Are you using preseed?

Hi everyone else :) ... Yes its FRIDAY!!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Smile4me said:


> ok I think I'm more confused now :)
> 
> When did you actually get your + ovulation hun?
> Are you using preseed?
> 
> Hi everyone else :) ... Yes its FRIDAY!!!



I got a positive opk on Aug.13 (CD15) -14 (CD16) and 
negative Aug.15 (CD17)

I don't know what preseed is sorry i used a QC (Quality Choice) One step Ovulation Predictor and I used a first response hpt. I used a cup to dip both sticks in seperatly. 

My af is always late so i am really expecting it Sept.4 CD37 but if god feels i've been a good girl my bf may come on Aug.29 its the clomids that makes me 5 days late


----------



## lisaf

The clomid can make you LP (luteal phase) longer... because it boosts your progesterone by giving you a bigger follicle etc...

I was a little confused by your ovulation test just now... was it positive (which line was light)? Or just more of a line than you usually see at this point?


----------



## 35_Smiling

lisaf said:


> The clomid can make you LP (luteal phase) longer... because it boosts your progesterone by giving you a bigger follicle etc...
> 
> I was a little confused by your ovulation test just now... was it positive (which line was light)? Or just more of a line than you usually see at this point?


the test line was lighter then the reference line today but all this time i was getting only a reference line and nothing else. i know i just need to just wait for a missed bf:dohh:


----------



## Annie18

Hi everyone, hope you all doing well. Am doing ok, got my date through for ovarian drilling booked in for oct 22 so feel bit better that got date, have lovely weekend x


----------



## lisaf

yeah, well I understand your frustration with an unknown wait really...
I say there is nothing wrong with taking the OPKs.. just don't get too excited unless its POSITIVE... save your HPTs for a positive OPK if you can? (it would save you a lot of squinting at tests, lol)
I didn't do OPKs leading up to my BFP so I dont' know what they would have shown, but a few days ago, once I was getting nice lines on HPTs, I did an OPK and it was super dark...
can you link your chart to your signature so we can stalk it? :)


----------



## lisaf

Hey Annie - its always nice to have your plan of action all ready!


----------



## 35_Smiling

lisaf said:


> yeah, well I understand your frustration with an unknown wait really...
> I say there is nothing wrong with taking the OPKs.. just don't get too excited unless its POSITIVE... save your HPTs for a positive OPK if you can? (it would save you a lot of squinting at tests, lol)
> I didn't do OPKs leading up to my BFP so I dont' know what they would have shown, but a few days ago, once I was getting nice lines on HPTs, I did an OPK and it was super dark...
> can you link your chart to your signature so we can stalk it? :)



sorry never use charts on this cycle...i just took the temp check all week because i didn't understand why i was feeling way too hot and notice my temp were over 98.8 or 98.9 each day this week thus far. 

no worries i ma going to be a good girl and wait for a missed bf...:cry: hee hee the waiting game starts again...:coffee:


----------



## lisaf

Well I say take some OPKs over the next few days... if they get darker and become positive, then take an HPT...
a 23 day wait after ovulation is just too long!!!!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

lisaf said:


> Well I say take some OPKs over the next few days... if they get darker and become positive, then take an HPT...
> a 23 day wait after ovulation is just too long!!!!!


so even though i got a positive opk Aug.13-14 CD15-16 i could not have really o/v'd??
OMG that is mug! no more clomid next cycle.:cry:


----------



## lisaf

NO!!!!, I didn't mean you haven't O'd!!! I meant that OPKs can turn positive if HCG is present in your urine!! So if you get a positive OPK during the 2ww, its worth pulling out an HPT and seeing if its positive too!


----------



## Firefox

Hey ttcbaby117 thanks for the soft cup tip, I made the mistake of mentioning them to my DH and he now thinks im crazier than before!! As I am still a bit scared of them I'll think I'll see what happens this cycle and get some ready for the next cycle if im not successful this month! I bought a clear blue fertility monitor for this cycle as i wasnt getting any results at all from the opk strips...am hoping this will help!

A question for everyone...do you all aviod all alcahol whilst on clomid? I havent been able to aviod occasions where I 'need' to drink i.e. friends hen weekend, wedding etc and so have had at least two occasions on my first 2 cycles that I have gotten drunk. I am now faced with another occasion that would be in my 2ww (third cycle).....people keep telling me not to put my life on hold because of this but want to give this the best possible chance of working so dont think maybe I shouldn't drink?

Thanks! Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## lisaf

I tended to avoid alcohol all-together unless a special occasion like a wedding came up, and even then, didn't drink to excess... mostly because I didn't want to turn into an emotional/weepy drunk, lol!
I don't think it hurts to have the occasional drink or even get drunk once in a while as long as you're not actually, officially pregnant.
Its more the daily drinking that will have an effect.
I'm not an expert, just my opinion.


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm the same as you lisa, I tend justto have a few if it's a special occasion but dnt like to get drunk. Shud be 3 weeks til I can start the clomid yay xxx


----------



## Firefox

Hey thanks Lisa, think you are probably right! I do everything else right but its the one thing that I've not been as strict with (as in i have been drunk on three occasions) and half think its why the clomid hasnt worked till now which i kno is riddiculous seing as I prob didnt have a 'stong' ov... if at all on the other cycles, a couple of drinks I suppose wouldnt have made a difference!!

Dont suppose you know whether taking Nytol (sleeping tablets) is bad...ive got an exam coming up and i am a rubbish sleeper at the best of times so was going to try them?

How are you doing? Have you had any pregnancy symptoms yet?


----------



## Smile4me

Hey Firefox,  
I didnt have anything to drink the month I got my BFP but this time, I am a little more relaxed and had some Pumpkin beer last night.. Oh heaven! I was worried too but my dh said one beer isn't going to hurt you so I caved in....
I don't want ANYTHING to interfere with the possibilities.

I used Preseed the last cycle = BFP so I think that seems to be the "trend" of everyones success on here... so far at least.


----------



## Firefox

Thanks Smile4me im with you there in not wanting anything to interfere! I've got some preseed so will use it this cycle this is prob tmi but do you insert the preseed before BD? 

Did your doc put you up to 100mg cos you didnt ovulate at 50mg? Im also on my third cycle (CD9)..seem to be getting crazier...!


----------



## sarlar

firefox- as far as my research goes, occasional alcohol really doesnt effect anything until the baby implants, meaning you are actually preggers. if you drink like daily it can effect the lining and such but a few occasions isnt gonna do anything!! i tend to only drink prior to ovulation and then hold off during the 2ww. however, if an occasion comes up i will just have one-two drinks as even if i were preggers that really wouldnt do anything on one occasion anyways!! lotsa women drink when they dont know they are preggers and go on to have healthy babes!! i think all of us on here are just hyper vigilant about every little thing!!!


----------



## lisaf

Firefox said:


> Hey thanks Lisa, think you are probably right! I do everything else right but its the one thing that I've not been as strict with (as in i have been drunk on three occasions) and half think its why the clomid hasnt worked till now which i kno is riddiculous seing as I prob didnt have a 'stong' ov... if at all on the other cycles, a couple of drinks I suppose wouldnt have made a difference!!
> 
> Dont suppose you know whether taking Nytol (sleeping tablets) is bad...ive got an exam coming up and i am a rubbish sleeper at the best of times so was going to try them?
> 
> How are you doing? Have you had any pregnancy symptoms yet?

Now that I think about it, I had a few mixed drinks this cycle... a few days before ovulation too. And I had a wonderful strong ovulation this cycle. I didn't get drunk but I don't think it had any effect.. heck, maybe it even helped me 'relax' a little :rofl: psml

I did throw up this morning when preparing the cat food and had a dog poop 'situation' that almost made me lose my breakfast at work. Nothing super dramatic though. :shrug: Not worried that its a bad sign or anything, no spotting = happy, relaxed me Next blood test is on Monday. If you want to follow along, I'm keeping with my TTC journal until I see the heartbeat.


----------



## 35_Smiling

lisaf said:


> NO!!!!, I didn't mean you haven't O'd!!! I meant that OPKs can turn positive if HCG is present in your urine!! So if you get a positive OPK during the 2ww, its worth pulling out an HPT and seeing if its positive too!


Oooooo!!!!!!!!! i see. well i going to be a good sport and wait....pray for me...:coffee::happydance::hugs:


----------



## lisaf

35_Smiling said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> NO!!!!, I didn't mean you haven't O'd!!! I meant that OPKs can turn positive if HCG is present in your urine!! So if you get a positive OPK during the 2ww, its worth pulling out an HPT and seeing if its positive too!
> 
> 
> Oooooo!!!!!!!!! i see. well i going to be a good sport and wait....pray for me...:coffee::happydance::hugs:Click to expand...

Will do! :)


----------



## Smile4me

I totally agree I was convinced that because I drank the first round it ruined my chances... had to blame something right?...:)

Fire- I ovulate on my own but apparently my dh's counts were just a tad bit on the lower side of the norm and because I have children, my ob doesn't think there is anything preventing us from having a baby together. My dh and I have been married for a little over a year...ttc for 15 months on our own, of course I had no idea about 
cervical mucus, ovulation, etc... so we were probably timing it wrong. When I ovulate I have bad menstrual cramps so who the heck wants to bd when you are in pain so we have always avoided that time lol... little did we know huh?

Yes hun you insert (i put a full syringe) just before bding... My dh is fine with it, as he says "If it increases our chances then let's go for it" I know some of the dh's have had issues with it since it is a lube, but apparently it helps move the lil soldiers along their way without any interruptions. The only word of advice is try to keep them in... I usually put my legs propped against the wall after.. I now so darn unromantic but it is only until you get your BFP and then you can put the romance back into the marriage...


Verna


----------



## 35_Smiling

Firefox said:


> Hey ttcbaby117 thanks for the soft cup tip, I made the mistake of mentioning them to my DH and he now thinks im crazier than before!! As I am still a bit scared of them I'll think I'll see what happens this cycle and get some ready for the next cycle if im not successful this month! I bought a clear blue fertility monitor for this cycle as i wasnt getting any results at all from the opk strips...am hoping this will help!
> 
> A question for everyone...do you all aviod all alcahol whilst on clomid? I havent been able to aviod occasions where I 'need' to drink i.e. friends hen weekend, wedding etc and so have had at least two occasions on my first 2 cycles that I have gotten drunk. I am now faced with another occasion that would be in my 2ww (third cycle).....people keep telling me not to put my life on hold because of this but want to give this the best possible chance of working so dont think maybe I shouldn't drink?
> 
> Thanks! Hope you are all doing well.



Firefox you a honey! I stoped drinking period considering I was ttc but that is only me. i don't like mixing meds so for me i will have kept away...plus i am already crazy don't need anything to make me opposit! lol be safe that's all i guess...


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you hope your all enjoying the weekend afm still geting a +opk so just dont no whats going on xxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies - 

Lisa- yeah for the vomiting!!!! that means nice progesterone levels!

firefox - I am with the other ladies, dont drink exessively but enjoy your alcohol...as far as the sleeping pills go I would check with your OB as i know there is something in Ibuprofen that can hinder implantation so if they have the same ingredients it might cause trouble....is that right Lisa?

hi to everyone else....britt, smile4me, caz, Isi, 35, and all the other ladies!


----------



## Britt11

Hello beautiful ladies,
well the witch got me at 0600am this morning- first natural cycle before IVF is a bust...oh well, it seems to get easier as time rolls on. On to cycle 14 now if you can believe it.

How are the rest of you?
TTC- yeah in a month you get to TTC again (ha ha your name is perfect), i bet you get a bfp....:blush: I got everything crossed for you!!

Em- how are you?

Isi- do you still check this thread? If not I will catch you on the Oct IVF one. We WILL get our BFPs!!

Caz- what the hay, another positive opk?? :shrug: I'll check your chart too

anyway, I will be having A LOT of wine today at our friends place :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

ttcbaby117 said:


> hey ladies -
> 
> Lisa- yeah for the vomiting!!!! that means nice progesterone levels!
> 
> firefox - I am with the other ladies, dont drink exessively but enjoy your alcohol...as far as the sleeping pills go I would check with your OB as i know there is something in Ibuprofen that can hinder implantation so if they have the same ingredients it might cause trouble....is that right Lisa?
> 
> hi to everyone else....britt, smile4me, caz, Isi, 35, and all the other ladies!

I'd read that the ibuprofen actually interferes with the release of an egg. It can actually cause anovulation or multiple attempts at ovulation etc.. I couldn't believe this when I read it, as ibuprofen is the ONLY pain med that works for me.... 
I think they want you to avoid it while pregnant too though for clotting issues? I can't remember exactly... so it makes sense that it could interfere with implantation.
My doc had me take it prior to my HSG, so as long as you avoid it during/near ovulation and during the 2ww, you should be fine?


----------



## lisaf

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls how are you hope your all enjoying the weekend afm still geting a +opk so just dont no whats going on xxxxxxx

I'm so confused too! Do you have PCOS?


----------



## 35_Smiling

Tgif!!! Hope you all have a wonderful week-end!

:thumbup::happydance::muaha::awww::yipee::drunk::tease::wohoo:


----------



## caz & bob

heres the pics girls sick of it now and ff has put the crossh in again now so i will be 6dpo today whooppp lisa no pocs no endo just one tube xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0012.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Britt11

caz & bob said:


> heres the pics girls sick of it now and ff has put the crossh in again now so i will be 6dpo today whooppp lisa no pocs no endo just one tube xxxxx

Hey Caz, have you gotten your CD21 bloods done recently? I'm sure you have and all is fine but your temp chart does not show a clear biphasic temperature pattern. My temps are always lower (below cover line) pre-ov and my post ovulation temperatures are all very high until i get af....so not sure :shrug: maybe are you taking your temps at very different times. Its not an exact science though and thats why our clinic doesnt recommend it. No temping for me this cycle, sick of it...lol

good luck hon, hope you are 6dpo
:hugs:


----------



## Firefox

Smile4me said:


> I totally agree I was convinced that because I drank the first round it ruined my chances... had to blame something right?...:)
> 
> Fire- I ovulate on my own but apparently my dh's counts were just a tad bit on the lower side of the norm and because I have children, my ob doesn't think there is anything preventing us from having a baby together. My dh and I have been married for a little over a year...ttc for 15 months on our own, of course I had no idea about
> cervical mucus, ovulation, etc... so we were probably timing it wrong. When I ovulate I have bad menstrual cramps so who the heck wants to bd when you are in pain so we have always avoided that time lol... little did we know huh?
> 
> Yes hun you insert (i put a full syringe) just before bding... My dh is fine with it, as he says "If it increases our chances then let's go for it" I know some of the dh's have had issues with it since it is a lube, but apparently it helps move the lil soldiers along their way without any interruptions. The only word of advice is try to keep them in... I usually put my legs propped against the wall after.. I now so darn unromantic but it is only until you get your BFP and then you can put the romance back into the marriage...
> 
> 
> Verna

Thanks, think i'll try the full syringe as didnt use much on 1st and nothing on the second cycle!

Is anyone else on their 3rd cycle? Im on CD10 hoping for a stong ovulation this month!!


----------



## Smile4me

Fire I'm at 9dpo with my third cycle hun so we are cycle buddies for sure! :)
I'm also following the EMS plan too


----------



## winston83

Smile Hun can u just refresh me on the ems plz darling went to my bf surprise engagement today after spending whole day getting last bits for kids school uniform just got home from 10 this morning am bloody cream crackered and missed x factor pj day and repeats tomorrow defo xx
Hope all my clomid girls are well and enjoy ur bank holiday weekend xx


----------



## megapatt01

okay so i want to get in on this clomid club!!!!
:happydance:

i'm taking provera right now. i'm on day four of it. waiting for AF to arrive, and then beginning clomid! i'm supposed to start taking it on cd 3-7. five pills, obviously. i've been prescribed the 50 mg. and i really hope it works!!!

i am SUPER exicted that i'm about to start all of this. hoping for a BFP by october. but kind of nervous that i might be getting my hopes up. after all this is my first round of taking the medication!

best of wishes to you guys...
does anyone know how well the success rates are with clomid? and chances for multiple babies (as my dr. informed me)...
as well as any side effects you guys are experiencing? 
i'm excited, nervous...and very curious!!!


----------



## megapatt01

i'm also seeing some mc in some of the signatures. so sorry for the losses! is this in any way due to using clomid?


----------



## lisaf

There are 7 'graduates' from our little club here right now and on just found out she's having twins.... the rest are all singles. The chance for multiples is only slightly higher. 

I'm worried in my own case because I had 4 follicle, lol so its definitely possible for me.

Welcome to the club, glad you decided to come on over! The provera/wait for AF is the WORST!! :)


----------



## megapatt01

well i've taken the provera numerous times before due to irregularity. but way before i ever met my dh, so it's been years! i'm on day 4 and no AF. so of course i'm panicing! which is all over reacting i think...

i'm so wound up over all of this sometimes. we've been TTC for over a year now, and if this doesn't work successfully then i'm going to go bananas!
but i'm excited to be able to talk to girls taking the same thing i am!


----------



## lisaf

It definitely helps!! Lots of the girls here are in the UK, so its usually pretty quiet here in the evenings! :) 
And I know how you feel.. I was wound so tight about this stuff I swear I was going to lose it at times! I started acupuncture and it really helped me with feeling so 'on edge'.

When I took provera it was for 10 days total and AF showed up 3-5 days after my last pill... agonizing wait!


----------



## megapatt01

oh god!! you're AF didn't even come until after you were finished with the provera???? oh no...
i can't wait that long! :wacko:

in the past when i've taken it, it seems like i got AF before the 10 day prescription was over...

oh i really hope it happens that way this time...
if not then i'll freak out thinking the provera didn't even work! haha.
i'm losing my mind over all of this and pulling my poor DH with me!


----------



## lisaf

Oh yeah, its best to come on here and share your wackiness with us girls and spare DH a bit!! hee hee!!!
Some girls do start before they finish the pills... some take 10 or even 15 days for it to come!!
Hopefully it will be the same for you this time as before!

Are you going to chart your BBT or use OPKs or anything?

Oh.. and I worried every single time that things were not going to work the same as they did before... the provera, each and every clomid cycle etc, lol! Its normal! :)


----------



## megapatt01

i'm not sure about BBT or the OPKs...
i did the OPK before and they were frustrating!
could be because i wasn't ovulating though. 

with the instructions i got from my gyno i need to take the clomid on CD 3-7, and do BD on days 10-20 at least every other day...

so i think i'm going to just follow those rules and not stress myself out anymore than i'm already going to be...
any advice with that?


----------



## lisaf

That sounds fine. It depends on your personality, lol.
I am a worry wart, and knowing that I ovulated was important to me, so charted my BBT and did OPKs...that way I'd know if I was late for my period or if I hadn't ovulated.
I found charting my temp to be more reassuring than anything else.. it told us that I'd ovulated and it was ok to stop having sex and relax. 
When I ovulated late on a natural cycle I knew I wasn' really late for my period yet.

Just depends on what would stress you out more really :D If AF is late and you're not getting positive tests, a blood test can show if you ovulated or not so its not the end of the world.


----------



## megapatt01

well i'm a worrier myself. too much most of the time. but my DH tries to tell me to just stay calm, that we'll figure out an answer.. haha! he's amazing...

so i may try to do some OPKs...
i know on cd 21 they want me to come into the office for blood work to see if i ovulated...
argh. it's just so much! 

i remember 3 years ago when my husband and i first got together, we were terrified of babies! we assumed the minute contraceptives are gone, we were going to be parents...

boy were we wrong! wish it was that easy!


----------



## lisaf

lol, thats what inspired the name of my TTC journal (its in my signature!)
If they're doing the blood test then you don't have to worry... if you guys are up for BDing every day/every-other day from CD10-20 then you're fine! :) If you guys don't have a high sex drive then OPKs can help you make sure you don't decide to rest on an important night.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

that is good advice lisa =)
i know it was not directed at me...but i appreciate it none the less


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

megapatt01 said:


> i'm not sure about BBT or the OPKs...
> i did the OPK before and they were frustrating!
> could be because i wasn't ovulating though.
> 
> with the instructions i got from my gyno i need to take the clomid on CD 3-7, and do BD on days 10-20 at least every other day...
> 
> so i think i'm going to just follow those rules and not stress myself out anymore than i'm already going to be...
> any advice with that?

i am in the same boat as you my dear. when do you start your clomid...or have you started already??? i start tomorrow as that is my CD3....

good luck, and if you need a buddy...i could always use another...there can never be too many friends on here =)


----------



## megapatt01

born2b...
a buddy would be really nice at this point! haha! someone to talk to other than my poor DH. his favorite answer now is, "i don't know...i can't tell you a def. answer!" because i ask him so many questions...
i'm a worrier!

but i'm still in provera stage, day five on 8/29...so i'm still waiting for AF to come around. after that then i'll start the clomid! i'm hoping at the lastest to be starting it by 9/05...
we'll see.

how long have you been taking it for?


----------



## MrsChambers

Morning ladies! 

Welcome to the club megapatt01.

I am one of the ones who take Provera and then dont get a bleed for at least 10 days so it deffo can happen. 

Lisa I just saw you commented on accupuncture I have got my first session booked for 9th Sept how did you find it? I am hoping it might relax me and give me a general feeling of well being even if it doesnt help with the fertlity thing! x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies :hi: to all the newbys xxxxxxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

:wave: Moringing ladies,

Welcome to the club megapatt01:howdy:

Well yesterday evening and this morning has been strange for me. 

Yesterday evening I had some white clear snut like sticky stuff down there (sorry TMI). Today this morning now (17dpo) if I wasn't on clomid would have been my first day of bf...instead of got a light pinkish white discharge that sat at the bottom of the toliet (sorry TMI) and when i wiped myself it was very very light pink gook. 

I have never ever experience this before. My bf has alwasys been 5-6 days late since being on clomid....has anyone experience this or do you think the bf comin on early.:sad1:


----------



## sarlar

17 dpo?? that seems really really long.... you usually implant within 7-12 days and the normal luteal phase is only 14 days. pinkish discharge can mean implantation. however, last month i had pink spotting then brown spotting for a while and then af came late. so not sure....


----------



## 35_Smiling

Thanks Sarlar...I was thinking that too. my last bf was Jul.30 did clomid on day 3-7. had my first opk positive CD15 Aug.13 then had hard cramping a few days later

my bf always late on clomid so i guess this month isn't for us after all....

sighh...i think i am going to go off clomid after this cycle when ever it comes on then try clomid cycle after next.:cry:

the wait is on again.....:coffee: I hate all this at times i feel like just givin up.


----------



## LoveChild

Hi ladies, I am on CD18 and still no positives on my Ov tests. Took Clomid from CD 5-9,
but I do ovulate on my own, except not every month, do you think maybe I didn't? :(


----------



## 35_Smiling

:cry: i have one last question...if i had a postive opk at CD15-16 Aug.13-14 then suffered cramps on Aug.23 CD24 could it be possible considering being on clomid i could had a late o/v just like my late bf's? just wondering....:cry:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

megapatt01 said:


> born2b...
> a buddy would be really nice at this point! haha! someone to talk to other than my poor DH. his favorite answer now is, "i don't know...i can't tell you a def. answer!" because i ask him so many questions...
> i'm a worrier!
> 
> but i'm still in provera stage, day five on 8/29...so i'm still waiting for AF to come around. after that then i'll start the clomid! i'm hoping at the lastest to be starting it by 9/05...
> we'll see.
> 
> how long have you been taking it for?

this will be my first round, AF started on friday, so i start my clomid tonight :happydance:
most people may find it weird that i am happy dancing considering the side effects...but if it makes me ovulate and i get a BFP....it's all worth it!!!
i had been on the BCP to get my period, so it actually worked out so perfectly....I really think it's a God thing...cuz I got my prescription from my doctor the day before AF was due to come....talk about well-planned. Everything is starting to fall into place =)

It's good that I'm laid back and have all the hope and faith in the world...we'll be good buddies...hopefully I'll be able to calm your worriesome mind....i know i have to do the same for my DH...he's the worrier...I'm just one of those "God will take care of us, he always does" kind of people....worrying has never gotten me anything I ever wanted...so I gave it up.
Hope that your AF comes so you can get started on that Clomid and be one step closer to your BFP!


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

35_Smiling said:


> :cry: i have one last question...if i had a postive opk at CD15-16 Aug.13-14 then suffered cramps on Aug.23 CD24 could it be possible considering being on clomid i could had a late o/v just like my late bf's? just wondering....:cry:

yes, i have heard other ladies say that clomid makes them ov later in their cycles, so it is possible that you did just that.
i don't think that you are definitely 'not pregnant'...i've heard of ladies having that sort of discharge right before they get their BFP


----------



## lisaf

MrsChambers said:


> Lisa I just saw you commented on accupuncture I have got my first session booked for 9th Sept how did you find it? I am hoping it might relax me and give me a general feeling of well being even if it doesnt help with the fertlity thing! x

I loved my acupuncture!! :) She let me talk my heart out while I got my treatment then gave me a footrub. She was always so positive about my chances, saying I didn't really have that many obstacles to overcome etc. I can't say if it had much of an effect on anything as I was doing a lot of things at the same time, you know? My progesterone did not get higher until the 100mg round of clomid so it didn't help with that.


----------



## lisaf

LoveChild said:


> Hi ladies, I am on CD18 and still no positives on my Ov tests. Took Clomid from CD 5-9,
> but I do ovulate on my own, except not every month, do you think maybe I didn't? :(

Its possible you didn't, but I didn't get a true positive on my first clomid round - it turned out to be that the brand wasn't the right sensitivity for me. You can ovulate as late as day 19 since its supposed to happen 5-10days after your last pill. Some girls have ovulated as late as day 25!



35_Smiling said:


> Yesterday evening I had some white clear snut like sticky stuff down there (sorry TMI). Today this morning now (17dpo) if I wasn't on clomid would have been my first day of bf...instead of got a light pinkish white discharge that sat at the bottom of the toliet (sorry TMI) and when i wiped myself it was very very light pink gook.
> 
> I have never ever experience this before. My bf has alwasys been 5-6 days late since being on clomid....has anyone experience this or do you think the bf comin on early.:sad1:

You could be pregnant..? Not trying to get your hopes up, but that snot-like stuff is a good sign. You might have ovulated later than you think?


----------



## leasap

Today is my 2nd day of my bleed so i take my clomid at 100mg for 5days.

I dont ovulate so i will prob start testing for O tmrw just to see if anything changes, as ive never had a positive when been on 50mg this is my 3rd month of clomid with metformin

TBH i have not even got a clue when you should start O once you have finished the last tablet of clomid!!! xxx


----------



## Firefox

Smile4me said:


> Fire I'm at 9dpo with my third cycle hun so we are cycle buddies for sure! :)
> I'm also following the EMS plan too

Hey cool, ive found a cycle buddy! 

sorry if thisis a stupid question but what is the EMS plan? 

My temps are a bit more irratic this cycle (more random high ones!), think it might be where im taking a higher dose - have you found that?


----------



## caz & bob

emsp is egg meets sperm plan hun xxxx


----------



## lisaf

leasap said:


> Today is my 2nd day of my bleed so i take my clomid at 100mg for 5days.
> 
> I dont ovulate so i will prob start testing for O tmrw just to see if anything changes, as ive never had a positive when been on 50mg this is my 3rd month of clomid with metformin
> 
> TBH i have not even got a clue when you should start O once you have finished the last tablet of clomid!!! xxx

You should O 5-10 days after the last tablet. You shouldn't use OPKs for at least 2 days after your last pill because the clomid pills can make you get positive OPKs when you aren't ovulating.


----------



## winston83

Hey girls how's things xx cd13 of au natural cycle today usually ov at cd 17 on clomid startin to get lots of ewcm so maybe just maybe I mite actually ov without clomid will start opkz at cd 15 still going to get my bloods done on cd 24 just to c what's crackalacking hope u ate all well lisaf my darlin hope u r well huni xxx


----------



## megapatt01

well i'm hoping i'll see some results before all 10 pills have been taken. seems like in the past when i had taken provera i got AF way before the end of the prescription...

but i wasn't trying for baby then.
now that i'm trying, it will probably take me ALL ten days!!!
that's just how my luck goes!
:wacko:


----------



## 35_Smiling

yes, i have heard other ladies say that clomid makes them ov later in their cycles, so it is possible that you did just that.
i don't think that you are definitely 'not pregnant'...i've heard of ladies having that sort of discharge right before they get their BFP[/QUOTE]

Thank you BorntobeMommie...so i do have some hope...



You could be pregnant..? Not trying to get your hopes up, but that snot-like stuff is a good sign. You might have ovulated later than you think?[/QUOTE]

Thanks Lisa...i am just getting a bit down i guess. i know this thing takes time but damnn i am just hat tryin (trust me at the time of bd we are not thinking about babymakin)...but i wish i can have more kids before my son soon to be 18 start poping up my house sayin I'm going to be a "Nana" at 35yrs old...i wanted to have the kids before he start...but that thought is fading each month....:blush::coffee:


----------



## sarlar

smiling- have you POAS YET??? it should definately show that many dpo.


----------



## winston83

Smiling plz test babes u r killin us lol xx


----------



## Smile4me

Hi ladies, yes Firefox hun we are cycle buddies!
Egg Meets Sperm Plan is what DH and I follow... on cd 10 now... bding resumes tonight! WHOOP WHOOP!!! 

Hope all of you lovely ladies are doing well and hopefully enjoying your weekend!


----------



## winston83

Smile4me said:


> Hi ladies, yes Firefox hun we are cycle buddies!
> Egg Meets Sperm Plan is what DH and I follow... on cd 10 now... bding resumes tonight! WHOOP WHOOP!!!
> 
> Hope all of you lovely ladies are doing well and hopefully enjoying your weekend!

Verna babe I'm cd13 on emsp when shud I b gettin jiggy lol xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

sarlar said:


> smiling- have you POAS YET??? it should definately show that many dpo.

No I have not did it yet...i am just not feelin it today. Perhaps I will purchase one tomorrow and see what happens....I used my last opk and I still got a light line and a dark line but that doesn't mean anything much.



winston83 said:


> Smiling plz test babes u r killin us lol xx

I will...I just been fellin down today...i will do it tomorrw and let you all know. I believe we are on different zones...i on the Atlantic time (i think) I live in Bermuda...the little dot you see on the map in the middle of no where in the Atlantic Ocean...

I will let you all know sighhh.....:sad1:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

aww! sorry to hear you are feeling down girl! you're going to get your BFP...keep up a positive feeling though....have faith =)


----------



## 35_Smiling

Thanks I am sure it will pass.


----------



## boots2

Smiling Hope your feeling better today.
Did or does anyone else have insomnia as a side effect since I took the clomid I am finding it impossible to sleep and its really starting to wear me out.
Sarah x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies well still geting a +opk and n on a hpt my temp this morning was 36.7 orally and vaginally they were 36.8 so dont no what to go with think i am going to start vaginally temping xxxxx


----------



## celticflower1

Hi i am just waiting to start my first dose of Clomid! Just waiting for my AF to start! I have heard amazing things about the drug and I have a few friends who have a had babies using it! Im so hoping it works for me! xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

good luck celtic well girls i am going to start vaginally temping from tomorrow i have took cd14 out of ff and it put me on cd19 now witch looks good from last month so i have to tickers on because i dont no were i am xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

oh caz, you can't switch to vaginal temping in the middle of a chart! Your vaginal temp is higher so it may look like there was a temp shift when there wasn't! You have to wait for your next cycle to do it!

Welcome celtic and boots - I've heard/read insomnia is a side effect! Never had it myself but definitely affects some people that way!


----------



## Britt11

hello girls, how are you all doing?
Lisa, hows the pregnancy hon? When do you find out how many are in there?? :hugs:

AFM- we are doing an unmedicated IUI this month...so you never know. This period has been so heavy and so crampy off of the clomid, makes me think that the clomid thinned my lining out :shrug: who knows...anything is worth a shot before IVF

:hugs:


----------



## mummy2lola

hey ladies sorry to gate crash,i started looking at page 1 and noticed hoooooow many pages u have on this thread so thought i best ask.were any of u denied clomid until u were under a certain bmi? ive been told that if i need it i must lose all of my weight as bmi is 40,since then so far ive lost 18lbs and i will keep going but surely u dont need to be under bmi 30? thank u all xx


----------



## Simi78

Hello all!!

Im back again, wow these last 3 months have gone quick...
Just to give you an update, i had a Hystroscopy in May 2010 and my Fert Dr put a Merina coil in me which releases a hormone, I have had it taken out on Friday and hes prescribed Clomid again...whoooo all the fun and games of Clomid all over!!! 
Im now on 100mg of Clomid....I have since Friday had very light spotting on Fri/Sat and started bleeding a bit heavier yesterday, so im guessing that today is my 2nd day and i should be taking my tablets tonight....does that sound right....if anyone know any different please let me know asap.

Ok so, i will be reading back on all the previous posts so i can get up to date on what i have missed...I really do hope this is the cycle for me 
Good luck everyone!! xxx

If anyone is at the same stage as me and would like a buddie please let me know..
xx


----------



## Firefox

Hey everyone, hope you are all well.

A question for you all...how much exercise should you do whilst on clomid.

I dont do excessive amounts but do do a cardio workout for 45mins at least 5 times a week im not sure whether it could be effecting my ov as ive read that running etc can be bad?!?

Thanks!


----------



## winston83

Hey girls hope u have all enjoyed the bank holiday I had the day off work so did my hubby so had a nice lie in followed by some of the other lol makessuch a change just chilling out love it 
Lots of love and babydust to all u girls
Lisa when will u get a scan xx
Hey Britt how's it goin
Where is Emma at the min x


----------



## caz & bob

will do lisa think it will be best to do it vaginally xxxx


----------



## lisaf

Simi78 said:


> Im now on 100mg of Clomid....I have since Friday had very light spotting on Fri/Sat and started bleeding a bit heavier yesterday, so im guessing that today is my 2nd day and i should be taking my tablets tonight....does that sound right....if anyone know any different please let me know asap.

Sounds about right... if you needed a pad/tampon for the flow, then it counts as CD1



i_want_one said:


> hey ladies sorry to gate crash,i started looking at page 1 and noticed hoooooow many pages u have on this thread so thought i best ask.were any of u denied clomid until u were under a certain bmi? ive been told that if i need it i must lose all of my weight as bmi is 40,since then so far ive lost 18lbs and i will keep going but surely u dont need to be under bmi 30? thank u all xx

Yes, lots of docs are strict about it! Several girls have had to drop weight before getting put on it. I have a high BMI but they're not as strict in the US. You only get a limited number of tries and some studies show clomid is less effective if your BMI is over 30, so the NHS doesn't want to waste the money and resources on something less likely to be successful (or at least thats my theory about why they are so strict). Here, I'm just wasting my own money but I have to pay for all of it.
Me and camishantel have BMIs over 30 and we're both now pregnant from the clomid so I'm not sure if that study is accurate.
If you can afford to go private, maybe see if they would make you lose all that weight too? Thats a long road of weight-loss so I understand how you must feel!



Britt11 said:


> hello girls, how are you all doing?
> Lisa, hows the pregnancy hon? When do you find out how many are in there?? :hugs:
> 
> AFM- we are doing an unmedicated IUI this month...so you never know. This period has been so heavy and so crampy off of the clomid, makes me think that the clomid thinned my lining out :shrug: who knows...anything is worth a shot before IVF
> 
> :hugs:

Ohh yeah I bet it was messing with your lining then! Good luck on the IUI again.. Fx'd that you get the good nurse again!

I'm doing fine, starting to deal with more nausea etc.. updating my TTC journal at the moment. Had blood drawn this morning and will hear the number later today (maybe in the next 4 hours). I'll get a scan sometime next week.


----------



## lisaf

Firefox said:


> Hey everyone, hope you are all well.
> 
> A question for you all...how much exercise should you do whilst on clomid.
> 
> I dont do excessive amounts but do do a cardio workout for 45mins at least 5 times a week im not sure whether it could be effecting my ov as ive read that running etc can be bad?!?
> 
> Thanks!

You cannot do marathons etc... anything that is going to truly tax your body. But if you normally do 45mins of cardio, its probably fine to keep doing it.
Lots of women tone it down a little.. maybe 3-4 times a week instead of 5 because they don't want to risk it? Or do low-medium intensity instead of high etc...


----------



## keepsmiling

Wow lisa ur such a clever lady u no vrythin bout ttc I picked ip my prescription today and it suddenly al seems real I let dh read the leaflet so he can c wot I'm goin to be doin forthe chance to b parents xx


----------



## lisaf

keepsmiling said:


> Wow lisa ur such a clever lady u no vrythin bout ttc I picked ip my prescription today and it suddenly al seems real I let dh read the leaflet so he can c wot I'm goin to be doin forthe chance to b parents xx

I'm just a type A personality control-freak so when I can't control something (like getting pregnant), I research the heck out of it! :rofl:

Very good that DH understands what you're dealing with!


----------



## keepsmiling

Well I thought it was only fair he understands so whn I'm goin thru the side effects e wil no it's nt my fault and I'm nt doin it deliveratly we also told his mum and Sis that we r ttc and r on clomid so I can tlk to someone bout it z


----------



## caz & bob

i noticed that lisaf control freak xxx


----------



## lisaf

caz & bob said:


> i noticed that lisaf control freak xxx

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

well, for those who were wondering, I got my blood test results back already.

9dpo - 7
11dpo - 35
18dpo - 1055!!!!!!


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> well, for those who were wondering, I got my blood test results back already.
> 
> 9dpo - 7
> 11dpo - 35
> 18dpo - 1055!!!!!!

holy cow!! How many are in there????!!!!!!!!!
Congrats :baby:


----------



## keepsmiling

Great numbers lisa xxx


----------



## caz & bob

think you may be having twins hun great numbers hun xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

lol, yeah everyone keeps saying that based on the numbers, but its still within range for a single and I'm in denial about more than one until I see proof otherwise! :D
Its helping me to know that Ellen had levels like mine and is a singleton pregnancy.. otherwise I'd be panicking more!!!


----------



## caz & bob

ok hun when do you have your scan xxxx


----------



## lisaf

next week, Thursday Sept 9th... I'll be 6 weeks then. I don't want to push it too much later because if there is an ectopic, its best to catch that soon, and I'd really like to know ASAP how many there are! LMAO!


----------



## caz & bob

yes your right hun they got mine quick to 6 weeks i was xxxx


----------



## winston83

Omg Lisa fab numbers I reckon we should have a vote on how many lol I'm gona pluck for 3 lol hope u well huni xx can't wait for ur scan lol almost as excited as u pmsl xxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

:wave: Hello all...

Lisa wow your numbers are great! Looks like more then one in there lol:crib::happydance::crib:


I had a visit today........by my AF. 

I am [-o&lt; for next month but I decided not to go back on clomid for month 3.

My DH is so looking forward to ttc again but I am not....but it will be wrong to clamp up now and lock the door. He wants me to do the third month but I really don't want to :hissy: but as a good wife I guess I should obey right?:growlmad:

My spirits are not that down today thanks for asking...I am sure tomorrow it will be like nothing happen and I am back my old cheerie self.


----------



## lisaf

Aw :hugs: 35 smiling! Sorry she came, I was getting hopeful for you!
As for obey? Psshh! He obeys ME damnit, lol. It is your body and if you dont' want the clomid again, you dont' have to do it. I have heard a lot of girls get lucky on the 3rd round though if thats any encouragement. 
You can justify taking a break since clomid can hurt your lining and CM production, so taking a break can get your body to recouperate.

Or, if you just hate the mental stress of getting your hopes so high from the clomid, maybe make a deal with him that you'll take it, but he has to slip the pills to you so you don't know it? ;) LMAO


----------



## 35_Smiling

Lisa what do you mean by 4 follicles? How does it work? Some asked me about this IUI thing...and taking needles to realease more then one egg...has anyone did this? What was the outcome or sucess rate? It cost $495.00 in Bermuda sounds expensive to me...


----------



## 35_Smiling

lisaf said:


> Aw :hugs: 35 smiling! Sorry she came, I was getting hopeful for you!
> As for obey? Psshh! He obeys ME damnit, lol. It is your body and if you dont' want the clomid again, you dont' have to do it. I have heard a lot of girls get lucky on the 3rd round though if thats any encouragement.
> You can justify taking a break since clomid can hurt your lining and CM production, so taking a break can get your body to recouperate.
> 
> Or, if you just hate the mental stress of getting your hopes so high from the clomid, maybe make a deal with him that you'll take it, but he has to slip the pills to you so you don't know it? ;) LMAO



Thanks Lisa for words of encouragement!:hugs:

well perhaps it will not hurt one last month right?? that will be 3 months and then take a break. Perhaps I would do that one last time then see what happens. At least we did have a good time trying this month...we even got cought by a late night walker on the beach...lol it was funny but thank god they just say "Hey I see you gettin your grove on! Don't let me stop you!" So yes this month was a blast!

I hope things will be better next month....:coffee:


----------



## lisaf

follicles are basically un-released eggs. I had 4 eggs that were mature enough to release the day or so before I ovulated. 
IUI is when they put the sperm through a wash to sort out the best swimmers, then insert it straight into your cervix. This can help with male-factor/poor sperm counts in some ways...if you have hostile CM etc... The sperm get a head start.

Taking needles? Do you mean acupuncture? It can help balance your hormones etc. I did it mainly for stress relief as I was ready to seriously LOSE it when I was on my 4th clomid cycle. 
Do you mean a trigger shot? Thats a shot of HCG which triggers your eggs to be released. Some women give every appearance of ovulating but the eggs get 'stuck'... the trigger shot is usually forceful enough to make sure the eggs are indeed released.
It can help some people, but might be overkill for others. (This is my understanding of the trigger shot, but since my issue was mostly progesterone, I didn't research it extensively, I'm sure there are much better trigger shot experts on here).


----------



## lisaf

I know every month is an emotional rollercoaster, I was just too desparate to even consider stopping my treatments... if it helps, just think how good things happen in 3s, 3rd times the charm etc....


----------



## linzi1

Hi ladies, i was just wondering if any of you are on clomid that are ovulating on your own, i'm new to site and desparty seeking answer's


----------



## lisaf

linzi1 said:


> Hi ladies, i was just wondering if any of you are on clomid that are ovulating on your own, i'm new to site and desparty seeking answer's

Lots of girls here ovulate on their own but take clomid for that extra boost!


----------



## linzi1

Thanks luv, i'v done research and found that if you have recurrent m/c it might not be the best thing to do, you see doctor hasnt said anything about clomid just me for ivf, i'm only 25 and ttc for 5.5 years, i would like to try something else first befor ivf, which i'm meant to ring up for next month, i'm really confussed at what to do.
:happydance:congratulations on your news.xxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

I am right with Lisa! I will start on my third round Day3 (this wednesday).


----------



## lisaf

linzi1 said:


> Thanks luv, i'v done research and found that if you have recurrent m/c it might not be the best thing to do, you see doctor hasnt said anything about clomid just me for ivf, i'm only 25 and ttc for 5.5 years, i would like to try something else first befor ivf, which i'm meant to ring up for next month, i'm really confussed at what to do.
> :happydance:congratulations on your news.xxxx

I've never heard that about it being bad for m/c. In fact, if the cause of your m/cs is low progesterone, clomid can actually fix that problem and possible give you a better chance.

It all depends.
I think clomid has a slightly increased chance of m/c statistically for 2 reasons. 1) someone who is on clomid is more likely to test and find out early and not wait until they're 3 weeks late to test... therefore more likely to catch a pregnancy early. #2) Lots of women on clomid have issues like PCOS which have slightly higher m/c rates to begin with (but again, I'm not sure that statistic is even valid for many reasons).

Thanks for the congrats by the way. I think I had 2 chemical pregnancies while TTC and am pretty sure low progesterone was the cause - I finally had good progesterone on this 100mg clomid cycle and got a sticky BFP. (well, stickier than the others, its still early I know)


----------



## sarlar

lisa- love those big beautiful numbers!! Cant wait to see how many!!


----------



## lisaf

Just one!! :ignore::ignore: ;)


----------



## MrsChambers

Hey ladies, turn away now if a TMI post is not really your cup of tea  

I am now CD50 ish with no sign of AF although tonight me and hubby BD and there was a very slimy, browny discharge from me. I was not spotting before and was not expecting it. I have had no pain so don't think AF will make an appearance but has anyone got any ideas what it could be? 

Sorry for any spelling mistakes am on my iPhone xxx


----------



## cheerios

Hi girls!!! 
May I join? I just finished my first cycle of Clomid 50mg that I took over the last 5 days. Will go in for my first ultrascan tomorrow. Anybody here got any follicle movement already 1 day after the last Clomid pill?

I've not had any different sensation in my ovaries though. Although I think I've had more CM.


----------



## lisaf

cheerios said:


> Hi girls!!!
> May I join? I just finished my first cycle of Clomid 50mg that I took over the last 5 days. Will go in for my first ultrascan tomorrow. Anybody here got any follicle movement already 1 day after the last Clomid pill?
> 
> I've not had any different sensation in my ovaries though. Although I think I've had more CM.

Hmm, I don't know if anyone on here has had a scan that early? They usually try to do it close to ovualtion so I'm not sure what a scan that early would show :shrug:
Welcome to the club!!!


----------



## lisaf

MrsChambers said:


> Hey ladies, turn away now if a TMI post is not really your cup of tea
> 
> I am now CD50 ish with no sign of AF although tonight me and hubby BD and there was a very slimy, browny discharge from me. I was not spotting before and was not expecting it. I have had no pain so don't think AF will make an appearance but has anyone got any ideas what it could be?
> 
> Sorry for any spelling mistakes am on my iPhone xxx

Possibly its from the cervix getting bumped while you guys were :sex:
Sounds like 'old' blood... and actually sounds like what I usually get a day or two before AF shows.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all today well my opk are going very light now whooopppp at last xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsChambers

lisaf said:


> MrsChambers said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, turn away now if a TMI post is not really your cup of tea
> 
> I am now CD50 ish with no sign of AF although tonight me and hubby BD and there was a very slimy, browny discharge from me. I was not spotting before and was not expecting it. I have had no pain so don't think AF will make an appearance but has anyone got any ideas what it could be?
> 
> Sorry for any spelling mistakes am on my iPhone xxx
> 
> Possibly its from the cervix getting bumped while you guys were :sex:
> Sounds like 'old' blood... and actually sounds like what I usually get a day or two before AF shows.Click to expand...


That is what I was hoping it was as it would mean not having to take the Provera and wait and wait! There is still some today I just hiope it turns into full blown AF not just this!


----------



## Annie18

Hi everyone,

Great numbers on bloods lisa.
Caz hope Ov just around the corner for you
Mrschambers hope AF coming honey, so can try another cycle.
Hello to all the new girls.
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## keepsmiling

Well I'm getin darker lines so hopin ov is in a few days xx


----------



## caz & bob

i have all ready o hunnie haha think it was cd19 xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

ks whooppp hun you not on fb hun xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

My net is broken atm but feel free to msg me on there n ill rite bak hope ur ok, iv been getin a few cramps in my right side so hopin ov is on its way xxx

I'm goin to use concieve plus this month too x


----------



## keepsmiling

My net is broken atm but feel free to msg me on there n ill rite bak hope ur ok, iv been getin a few cramps in my right side so hopin ov is on its way xxx

I'm goin to use concieve plus this month too x


----------



## caz & bob

aw good luck hunnie hope its your month xxxxx


----------



## Britt11

caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies how are you all today well my opk are going very light now whooopppp at last xxxxxxxxx

your chart is looking fantastic now Caz :thumbup: whoop whoop!! Good luck, hope you get your bfp this month


----------



## Annie18

caz, your chart does look good hon, fingers crossed for you this cycle x


----------



## keepsmiling

I just got sum ewcm only a tiny bit when can I expect to ov xx


----------



## lisaf

Yay caz! chart is looking good for O now! I just want to see some solid circles for your temps!! :haha: Are you taking your temp early or late or something?


----------



## lace&pearls

Hello everyone!! mind if I join? :cloud9: I have just had my first subfertility apt. last thursday, and was prescribed provera & clomid :happydance: but also metformin? .. I have heard lots of bad things about metformin :( have any of you ladies had to take it? did you have side effects? .. I am yet to start taking the drugs as I had to wait for them to be ordered in (and obv been bank hol...)
but I'm really worried about taking the metformin!! :blush: xxx


----------



## lisaf

I havent' taken it, but from what I hear, it can takes some time to adjustment to it and you may have some stomach upsets while you adjust (though tapering the dose up slowly is supposed to help).


----------



## lace&pearls

yeah I've read that too, was considering introducing it slowly but then the gyno didn't tell me to do that, so I guess I probably shouldn't self prescribe lol, I'm just worried cause I can't have upset tummy like every day :( how will I go to work?? lol I work with young children and can't just leave the room whenever I feel like it and have to make sure there's enough people around, tell them where I'm going etc. I suffer with a bit of IBS anyway :-S I've also read that metformin is only useful if one is insulin resistant, but I don't know if I am??... am thinking about booking an appointment with my GP cause it's worrying me :S


----------



## lisaf

lots of docs give it to women who are overweight to see if it will help, but from what I understand, it really is only very effective for those who are insulin resistant (you have to have a glucose tolerance test... where you get a fasting blood sample, then drink this nasty fluid and take another sample after 1 hour and another after 2 hours...). You can try the drug and if it has bad side effects for you, then ask your doc about starting at a lower dose AND about having the test for insulin resistance first before you go through it!

And yes, with little kids, I can totally see how it would not be possible to just leave the room suddenly! Plus, in those situations, you can't exactly work from home or take too many sick days as they have to cover for you!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hello every! I am on top of the world today! My hubbie really knows how to cheer a sista UP!!! well I on CD2 today and going back on clomid thanks to Lisaf and hubbie twisting my arm...still on 50mg tho...but takin a break next month. 

I am going to try my best to chart myself consistantly so lets see what happens. Its strange when i first wake up in the morning its always around 3:05 or 3:20 AM.....arggg then i can't go back sleep until another hour later....

Anyways I sure hope all you ladies are doing good! By the way is anyone going on Clomid tomorrow Day3-7?? i am


----------



## lisaf

I did it days 3-7 every time :) Hope we talked you into it and didn't twist your arm! ;)


----------



## 35_Smiling

:yipee: yes lisaf you two talked me into it! :drunk: ha ha

We decided to follow the Sperm Meet Egg" to the T considering being on clomid i could ovulate kinda late and not even know it. 

We are now thinking of being extra creative and this time not get booked on the beach...lol thank god it wasn't the police :dohh::tease:


----------



## lisaf

hee hee.. keep the fun alive! ;) Beaches work better if you wear a long skirt.. it covers up whats going on for the most part but anybody paying close attention could figure it out regardless.


----------



## caz & bob

lisaf said:


> Yay caz! chart is looking good for O now! I just want to see some solid circles for your temps!! :haha: Are you taking your temp early or late or something?

8 or 9 ish hun between that time depends when i get up when the kids are back at school it will be 7.30 ever morning xxx


----------



## lisaf

I just want to see a nice high temp with a solid circle before I fell 100% sure you O'd, you know?
Right now I'm 90% sure, but if you're waking up later, it CAN make your temps higher :shrug: 

:) :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

i was up early this morning hun have a look what time we will see what tomorrows is hey my opk are lighter now so i say i must of o xxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

Sounds good caz! And if you got up earlier, then it should be a valid higher temp.
After the false alarm earlier in your cycle, I just want to be extra extra extra sure ;) iykwim


----------



## caz & bob

ty lisa i haven't a clue but think i have o now haha think my cycle is trying to get back to normality tbh xxxx


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I think so too! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

night ladies xxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

lisaf said:


> hee hee.. keep the fun alive! ;) Beaches work better if you wear a long skirt.. it covers up whats going on for the most part but anybody paying close attention could figure it out regardless.


Hummm sounds like a plan too lol:thumbup:


----------



## KatyC2Be

Hello Ladies, 
Looking for some advice please? We have been TTC for 3 years now. Last month I had a Lap and Dye, which all went very well - couldn't see anything wrong. My husbands count is very good. So we're classed as unexplained fertility.

So this was my first month on Clomid. It brought my O day forward by 2 days (I know this from a +opk and a peak on my cbfm). My LP has always been eaxactly 14 days, but I'm 15 dpo today and no sign of AF.:shrug:
Could clomid make me late? Ofcourse I am hoping I am pg but I took a test at 13 dpo and it was a BFN so not getting my hopes up.:nope:

Any advice appreciated as I'm going out of my mind!

Katy x


----------



## sarlar

katy- take another test!! lotsa girls have negs at 13 and positives later!!


----------



## winston83

Hey Katie my cycles are normally 30 days but clomid has pushed them up to 35 days so it can happen but it's defo worth testing again some girls haven't had bfps till cd 17 what strength of test have u used might be worth trying with a 10 miu test x


----------



## boots2

I am starting to get excited 9 dpo and my temps still up I feel really normal though other than shattered but thats because I cant sleep.
Today I feel a bit pms y which is normal one week before I am due

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3093be/rss6391.xml

Sarahx
ps sorry cant make this add my chart thing work


----------



## winston83

Hey boots fx that ur temp stays up and u get a bfp xx and the pms u feeling is hormones xx


----------



## Annie18

lace&pearls said:


> Hello everyone!! mind if I join? :cloud9: I have just had my first subfertility apt. last thursday, and was prescribed provera & clomid :happydance: but also metformin? .. I have heard lots of bad things about metformin :( have any of you ladies had to take it? did you have side effects? .. I am yet to start taking the drugs as I had to wait for them to be ordered in (and obv been bank hol...)
> but I'm really worried about taking the metformin!! :blush: xxx

Hi I am on metformin, and it wasn't that bad for me. started on two doses of 500mg, then after a week went up to 3 doses of 500mg. Felt a little sicky at times but it passed after a few weeks. Good luck with it x


----------



## boots2

Thanks Winston I hope so too its just amazing if I have ovulated I thought I would feel more different by now if anything else was going on
x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all today xxxxx


----------



## KatyC2Be

Thanks for replying.

I know clomid can affect the length of my cycle - but does it lengthen LP in particular? as I ovulated earlier than normal, I thought my cycle would be shorter. I normally O cd 18/19 and have a 33 day cycle.
On clomid, I O'd 16/17 so expected a 30 day cycle?

I used first response test, can't find the MIu anywhere on the box but have googled it and found it's 25MIu?
What brands do 10MIu?

Katy:wacko:


----------



## Britt11

KatyC2Be said:


> Thanks for replying.
> 
> I know clomid can affect the length of my cycle - but does it lengthen LP in particular? as I ovulated earlier than normal, I thought my cycle would be shorter. I normally O cd 18/19 and have a 33 day cycle.
> On clomid, I O'd 16/17 so expected a 30 day cycle?
> 
> I used first response test, can't find the MIu anywhere on the box but have googled it and found it's 25MIu?
> What brands do 10MIu?
> 
> Katy:wacko:

Hi katy,
yes unfortunately it can lengthen your lp as well, this happend to me on Clomid...totally got my hopes up each time- hopefully its different for you and its just a shy BFP


----------



## MrsChambers

Afternoon ladies.

Was wondering if I could ask some advice. FOllowing my TMI post on Sunday after Bding and the browny discharge - I am now getting more and had some droplets of bright red. And it is definitely not discharge anymore but it is not AF like I get when the Clomid works. What do you think? Should I start the 100mg? x


----------



## lisaf

Mrs C - Thats a tough call. I dont' usually count it as AF unless I need a pad or tampon. But really the main reasons to wait for AF are to make sure you aren't pregnant, and to shed your lining so you start fresh with a new one.
If you need a pad, I'd start the clomid even if its lighter than usual.

Are they going to monitor you more on this next round?


----------



## amy_1234

Hi Ladies, 

I have started a course of 75mg asprin today on a hope that it might help me concieve, I am on CLOMID 50mg days 3 to 7 was wondering if anyone else was doing the same????

thanks in advance xxxxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is good?! Haven't been around much lately as I have been having some horrible periods of depression. I'm not sure whether it is actual depression or feeling very low due to the infertility or even as a side effect of the clomid? I am Cd7 now and took my last dose yesterday so if it does lift in the next few days I could put it down to clomid. Feeling quite worried that I will be stuck feeling this way.
Sorry for the doom and gloom, I promise I will try my best to snap out of it :)


----------



## lace&pearls

Annie18 said:


> lace&pearls said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!! mind if I join? :cloud9: I have just had my first subfertility apt. last thursday, and was prescribed provera & clomid :happydance: but also metformin? .. I have heard lots of bad things about metformin :( have any of you ladies had to take it? did you have side effects? .. I am yet to start taking the drugs as I had to wait for them to be ordered in (and obv been bank hol...)
> but I'm really worried about taking the metformin!! :blush: xxx
> 
> Hi I am on metformin, and it wasn't that bad for me. started on two doses of 500mg, then after a week went up to 3 doses of 500mg. Felt a little sicky at times but it passed after a few weeks. Good luck with it xClick to expand...

Hiya, Thanks :cloud9: I haven't started it yet so don't know what the mg it is but doc just told me to take it 3 times a day, that doesn't sound so bad :) I can cope with pretty much anything except upset tummy! Did you find taking it at certain times (like on a full stomach etc) made it any better? or eating certain foods made it worse or anything? xxx


----------



## Britt11

mrphyemma said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is good?! Haven't been around much lately as I have been having some horrible periods of depression. I'm not sure whether it is actual depression or feeling very low due to the infertility or even as a side effect of the clomid? I am Cd7 now and took my last dose yesterday so if it does lift in the next few days I could put it down to clomid. Feeling quite worried that I will be stuck feeling this way.
> Sorry for the doom and gloom, I promise I will try my best to snap out of it :)

Em- I was wondering where you were, missed ya. I was VERY depressed on the Clomid, it was awful it lasted until around O time at least and I still didnt feel myself the entire cycle :hugs:
as well, it is very hard on our emotional psyche....bfn month after month and watching friends and even internet friends on BNB receive their bfps and we are still waiting. I feel your pain and frustration as I am in the same boat. Just have to think that our turn for BFPs will be coming up.
:hugs:


----------



## Firefox

mrphyemma said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is good?! Haven't been around much lately as I have been having some horrible periods of depression. I'm not sure whether it is actual depression or feeling very low due to the infertility or even as a side effect of the clomid? I am Cd7 now and took my last dose yesterday so if it does lift in the next few days I could put it down to clomid. Feeling quite worried that I will be stuck feeling this way.
> Sorry for the doom and gloom, I promise I will try my best to snap out of it :)

Hi mrphyemma, hope you start to feel a bit better about things soon. I totally think its the clomid, I've been really down this cycle so far too, started to feel a bit better now but am awaiting ov so am a bit on edge. I think it gets harder the longer it goes on... like Britt11 says keep believing.


----------



## lisaf

Britt11 said:


> mrphyemma said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is good?! Haven't been around much lately as I have been having some horrible periods of depression. I'm not sure whether it is actual depression or feeling very low due to the infertility or even as a side effect of the clomid? I am Cd7 now and took my last dose yesterday so if it does lift in the next few days I could put it down to clomid. Feeling quite worried that I will be stuck feeling this way.
> Sorry for the doom and gloom, I promise I will try my best to snap out of it :)
> 
> Em- I was wondering where you were, missed ya. I was VERY depressed on the Clomid, it was awful it lasted until around O time at least and I still didnt feel myself the entire cycle :hugs:
> as well, it is very hard on our emotional psyche....bfn month after month and watching friends and even internet friends on BNB receive their bfps and we are still waiting. I feel your pain and frustration as I am in the same boat. Just have to think that our turn for BFPs will be coming up.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I was the exact same way.. .horribly depressed during the follicular phase... and its impossible to say if its the clomid or the BFNs month after month :hugs: It does get better and after I O'd I usually found myself feeling so much better it was like being on :cloud9:


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks girls, it helps to read that others are going/have gone through the same thing and I am now even more convinced that it is the clomid driving me insane. 
Firefox you are right we do need to keep believing. It is funny you should say that as the song "don't stop believing" has cropped up a few times at crucial times for me during this ttc nightmare. I kept thinking it was a message but was probably due to the fact that it was in the charts and always on the radio at the time ;) 
Britt......It must be our turn soon? xxxxx


----------



## Britt11

mrphyemma said:


> Thanks girls, it helps to read that others are going/have gone through the same thing and I am now even more convinced that it is the clomid driving me insane.
> Firefox you are right we do need to keep believing. It is funny you should say that as the song "don't stop believing" has cropped up a few times at crucial times for me during this ttc nightmare. I kept thinking it was a message but was probably due to the fact that it was in the charts and always on the radio at the time ;)
> Britt......It must be our turn soon? xxxxx

yes and we might be cycle buddies this round!! I am CD5 today and will probably O on the 10th or 11th this month!! so lets get them BFPs together :thumbup:


----------



## MrsChambers

lisaf said:


> Mrs C - Thats a tough call. I dont' usually count it as AF unless I need a pad or tampon. But really the main reasons to wait for AF are to make sure you aren't pregnant, and to shed your lining so you start fresh with a new one.
> If you need a pad, I'd start the clomid even if its lighter than usual.
> 
> Are they going to monitor you more on this next round?

Ok well I am thinking I am going to class it as - am trying a tampon will see how heavy it is from that. 

They should be monitoring me more this time with scans and bloods again - that is if the stupid nurse can fit me in I rang her yesterday to see if she had got my prescription signed by a consultant for Provera so I could arrange it getting picked up and she still hasnt returned my call! x


----------



## caz & bob

well ladies think i will try the soft cups hope they dont get stuck hate using things like that me xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

Hmmm, I found that any time I had to try a tampon to see how much flow there was, it usually wasn't really AF. :shrug: When AF comes, its pretty darned obvious, but I've never had a light AF.


----------



## lisaf

caz & bob said:


> well ladies think i will try the soft cups hope they dont get stuck hate using things like that me xxxxx

AW, the soft cups sounded a lot scarier than they are! And I found them really easy to remove. I inserted while lying down and removed them when sitting on the toilet.


----------



## caz & bob

i am just scared did you use them all the time xxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

I bought a box of 6, and didn't even go through them all for 2 cycles.

I only used them when I had a pos OPK...
We only DTD 3x this cycle... once on CD10 (no softcup), then again on CD14 and CD15, softcup both times.


----------



## MrsChambers

I know Lisa and that is how I feel but this is about as heavy as it comes when I take Provera. Its doing my head in stupid bloody body!


----------



## lisaf

:hugs: not sure then, maybe consider it AF?


----------



## amy_1234

wat is a soft cup ladies?????


----------



## lisaf

Its a cup that was invented for catching menstrual blood as an alternative to tampons. Sold under the brand name Instead.
Some women (myself included) use them after sex to hold the swimmers up near the cervix... some women even use it as an alternative to the turkey baster method of insemination at home.


----------



## mrphyemma

Aww MrsC it must be really frustrating for you. I hope that it is AF and you can get back on the clomid and headed to a lovely BFP xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

amy_1234 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have started a course of 75mg asprin today on a hope that it might help me concieve, I am on CLOMID 50mg days 3 to 7 was wondering if anyone else was doing the same????
> 
> thanks in advance xxxxxxx

I started clomid 3-7 day one was yesterday. I don' know much about asprin why are you taking them if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## lisaf

aspirin can help if you have issues with clotting... though I'm not sure its needed before implantation time? I'm also not sure of the right dose.. I always just heard to take 'baby aspirin'.

Basically if you clot too easily, you can miscarry by having a clotting when everything is trying to attach or when the placenta is trying to form and bring the blood supply to the baby. Aspirin thins the blood which makes this less likely.


----------



## 35_Smiling

caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies how are you all today xxxxx

Helrr back at ya! Hope you had a wonderful day!:happydance:



mrphyemma said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is good?! Haven't been around much lately as I have been having some horrible periods of depression. I'm not sure whether it is actual depression or feeling very low due to the infertility or even as a side effect of the clomid? I am Cd7 now and took my last dose yesterday so if it does lift in the next few days I could put it down to clomid. Feeling quite worried that I will be stuck feeling this way.
> Sorry for the doom and gloom, I promise I will try my best to snap out of it :)

I am very sorry you felling doom and gloom...I sure hope as days pass you start feeling a bit better. :hugs:

Hey Lisaf how are you today!:crib::crib: lol:haha:

Amy_1234, Mrs.C, Caz, Lace, Britt, Firefox, Winston, Boots, Annie, and if I missed anyone else I hope the rest of you ladies have a wonderful evening :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

35_Smiling said:


> Hey Lisaf how are you today!:crib::crib: lol:haha:

:argh::ignore: Don't know why you listed 2 cribs,  There is only one in there until proven otherwise!!!
(though I did find a super cute twin stroller today so feeling a bit better about the possibility :haha:)


----------



## Firefox

Im getting scared that im not going to ov this month, im on CD15 had EWCM at CD13 but nothing since :-(

My temps have gone up slightly today but have had no positive opk & my fertility monitor still hasnt said peak...this sucks!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all good well just got back from me morning bike ride xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsChambers

Morning ladies, 

Well I can definitely say this is AF - which is good consiering the nurse still has not rung me back! 

So 100mg here I come x


----------



## boots2

Good luck this cycle Mrs Chambers 
Hope your feeling better today mrphyemma and gope your feeling great Lisa f
Everyone else hope your doing ok and having a lovely sunnt day
Sarah x


----------



## mrphyemma

Morning Ladies,

Caz, hope you enjoyed the bike ride, wish I had half your energy today :)
Firefox, it can be very frustrating waiting to O can't it. I generally have a bit of ewcm 2-3 days before I ovulate so it may be going to happen soon?
MrsC. Yayy for proper AF, good luck for this cycle xx

I'm feeling a little better today. Have phoned the fs secretary about my MRI results and she agreed that 3 months is a long time to wait so she is going to get the fs to send me a letter containing the results.


----------



## winston83

That's great em at least u will no huni sorry u r feeling down it sucks I was looking through my kids babybooks and just started crying felt like a rite twit lol glad ur bk though was missin u xx


----------



## winston83

That's great mrs c at least u can get back on the crazy train xx lots of luck xx


----------



## mumsy2one

Hey everyone im totally confused right now and just to make u aware i had one cycle of clomid.

I had what i thought was a period on the 12th of August thats lasted 4 days and was no different what so ever from my usual periods.

On th 24th i decided to do an ovulation test i had brought a bundle with pregnancy tests too from ebay really cheaply. ( i had kinda worked out i ovulated day 21 due to pian and changes) but as doctor said to test from this day i did.

A very strong line showed up immedietly so i tried another and same result i then got 7 POSITIVES with pregnancy tests. When my fiancee came home we tested to see if he was pregnant and negative lol, i still thought tht they was faulty.

Next day i was in really bad pain in my right ovuary and very bad cramping i ended up in A&E and then admitted overnight as suspected eptopic or misscarriage as on arrival they checked urine and POSITIVE again.

Turns out i had severe water infection a cyst on my right ovuary and a gestational sac with no obvious contents uterus size measuring 4-5 weeks.

I was put on very strong anti b's and told i would have to come back in 2 weeks to the early pregnancy unit for a scan a beta hcg too see if its a viable pregnancy.

What does this mean???


----------



## lisaf

Well, 4-5 weeks is very early for a scan.. they usually don't see more than a gestational sac at that stage.
The anti b's are for the water infection I'd imagine??

I don't know if they were just realistic about your chances, or doing their normal doom and gloom thing about early pregnancies.
Sounds like a tentative congrats are in order? You'll know more in 2 weeks and hopefully get to see the heartbeat on the scan along with the fetal pole etc...

CONGRATS!!! (of course you realize you've now fueled the 'what if' in everyone's heads that maybe they are pregnant even after getting their period :rofl: though clearly it IS possible!!)


----------



## caz & bob

whoooppp congrats hun xxxxx


----------



## snl41296

ok girls I have a question? first time I will be taking clomid is next cycle. I am too late to start now. I am on CD 3 . whats the best days to take it? day 1-5,? 3-7? 5-9? I will be on 50mg


----------



## lisaf

I took it 3-7
The most common seem to be 3-7 and 5-9
Many take it 2-6 though
It just depends on the doctor... each one seems to have his preferred time to take it.
Did your doctor tell you when to take it?

Why not start it today if you're CD3?


----------



## snl41296

lisaf said:


> I took it 3-7
> The most common seem to be 3-7 and 5-9
> Many take it 2-6 though
> It just depends on the doctor... each one seems to have his preferred time to take it.
> Did your doctor tell you when to take it?
> 
> Why not start it today if you're CD3?

I had to send away for it b/c I do not have coverage :nope: So it was the cheapest for me to do it that way. not sure when it will arrvie so that being said I may be too late =( this is all b/c my DH sperm is not as strong as we would like it to be. I *DO* ovulate so this will drop more eggs so the sperm has a better chance. i hope it works. I go back to the doc Thurs for more information about everything going on.. thank you for your help :flower:


----------



## snl41296

lisaf said:


> I took it 3-7
> The most common seem to be 3-7 and 5-9
> Many take it 2-6 though
> It just depends on the doctor... each one seems to have his preferred time to take it.
> Did your doctor tell you when to take it?
> 
> Why not start it today if you're CD3?

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Simi78

Congrats on your BFP!!

How is everyone today? 
Lisa hun hows it all going? 
Im having a dull ache on where my ovaries are....did or does anyone have this, any ideas on what it could be?
xx


----------



## lisaf

I often had ovary aches throughout my cycle... on CD4 I'm not sure what it could be? Might be the clomid stimulating your follicles? Could be the remains of your corpus luteum from last cycle dying off.

I'm doing good... today is officially 5 weeks for me!! :D One week until my scan! I am having trouble being patient!!


----------



## camishantel

I took it days 3-7


----------



## keepsmiling

Hpw r u cami x u had a scan yet


----------



## Simi78

WOW Lisa im so happy for you, i hope your going to share the pics? 
Hmm im not sure what it is either...today is my 4th day of taking the clomid and having a scan done on the 14th, it seems a long way apart, does it sound right to you?
Is there anything else i could be doing until then?? xx


----------



## lisaf

Simi - I'm trying not to put too much pregnancy talk here since its a LTTC area and I know how hard it can be. I'm updating my TTC journal if you want to stalk. After I see a HB, I'll get started on a pregnancy journal! I'm sure I'll put the pics up on my TTC journal!

If you're CD4 today, and you're getting scanned on the 14th... that would make you CD16 when they scan. Seems a little late to me? Ovulation usually happens between 5-10 days after your last pill... Usually they try to scan you by CD12 or so..? 
OR did you mean CD14? in which case it might be ok? 
Are the going to trigger you for ovulation?


----------



## snl41296

after taking clomid does everyone HAVE to have a scan done? liek I said I ovulate just need more targets for sperm to get too


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> ok girls I have a question? first time I will be taking clomid is next cycle. I am too late to start now. I am on CD 3 . whats the best days to take it? day 1-5,? 3-7? 5-9? I will be on 50mg


Hi I don't think CD 3 is late...i was told most people use clomid on CD 3-7.
I am mine started day 3 this cycle.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

OMG- Lisa you are so right about getting up hopes about being pregnant after a period. I am currently on day 1 of my period- regular flow. I took clomid days 3-7 this month and I got my period on 10 dpo.... I kept trying to convince myself it had to be implantation bleeding because I thought clomid made your luteal phase longer and I'm only 10dpo. However, this is a pretty convincing period... looks like a period, and I have cramps, backache, the whole 9 yards. I finally made peace with being out this month until I read that post, uugh!!


----------



## lisaf

TTCNumbertwo said:


> OMG- Lisa you are so right about getting up hopes about being pregnant after a period. I am currently on day 1 of my period- regular flow. I took clomid days 3-7 this month and I got my period on 10 dpo.... I kept trying to convince myself it had to be implantation bleeding because I thought clomid made your luteal phase longer and I'm only 10dpo. However, this is a pretty convincing period... looks like a period, and I have cramps, backache, the whole 9 yards. I finally made peace with being out this month until I read that post, uugh!!

AWw :hugs: its extremely rare, lol.. though its impossible not to hope.
Did they test your progesterone on the last cycle? A 10 day LP is on the short side and would have me worried you didn't get high enough progesterone? And if it wasn't high enough, you'd need a higher dose?


----------



## lisaf

snl41296 said:


> after taking clomid does everyone HAVE to have a scan done? liek I said I ovulate just need more targets for sperm to get too

Nope, not everyone needs scans. Some doctors think its best so that if there are too many eggs, you can avoid possibly having a dangerous number of multiples... if there are no eggs, you can get on provera and start your next period sooner instead of being in limbo. They might detect overstimulation sooner, which is a risk and can be quite serious, but as long as you pay attention for any severe side effects and go to the doctor/hospital if they are bad, you should be fine.

The only other reason for the scans are to make sure you aren't already pregnant or forming a follicle (these scans are done on day 3 of your cycle prior to starting clomid... few doctors do these).


----------



## Wait & Hope

Hi Ladies,

Just popping on this thread to see how everyone is doing - I shouldn't really be on here as the 3 months I was on clomid have come and gone. This last cycle was natural, but sadly BFN again :cry:

I have FS appt on Tues next week and need to decide before then whether we want a go at IUI :shrug: We would be paying for the treatment, so don't think there'd be a wait, but I suppose it wouldn't happen this cycle as too late for the stimulation part (clomid). Having said that, I don't seem to have any probs ovulating although I think they like you to use clomid so ovulation is more predictable.

Winston - I know exactly where you're coming from when you say you blubbed over your kids baby books! My eldest started Senior school today and my other daughter is now in Junior school, making me feel a very old 36 :haha: It brought home the realisation that maybe it's time to give up on the idea of #3. If a miracle were to happen there would be at least an 8yr gap - is this just too big a gap?? Trouble is I can't seem to let go of the instinct/desire for another baby, arghhh!! 

Em - know just how you feel when you talk about feeling depressed, and I'm not even on Clomid now so can't blame that! 

Thanks for letting me vent my frustration girls xxx


----------



## lace&pearls

Wait & Hope - I think only you can decide that :hugs: Personally, and it's just my opinion, I think some people place to much emphasis on age gaps between children, I don't know your reasons? but some people I know worry they won't get on etc., but I have to say, my sister is 7 years older than me, and we get on really well, better now that we're older but I would say that is true of most children. At least the older children would be able to help you out :thumbup:

hth :flower: xxx


----------



## Firefox

Ok so I feel like I am going crazy, i'm CD16 now and still unsure if ive ov. My temps have gone up slightly in last 2 days but i dont think they are reliable as i didnt sleep well either night and def didnt get 3 hours sleep before taking my temp this morning! 

The clearblue monitor that i bought to try help with the problem of not knowing if/when i ovulate still does not say peak fertility and ive not had a positive opk. This really is so frustrating!

Has anyone else used a clearblue fertility monitor and got peak fertility on it?


----------



## KatyC2Be

Hi FireFox,

I have been using CBFM for over a year now (before Clomid) and found it extremely reliable. But whilst on Clomid, although I did get a peak, I think it was too early.
Personally, I don't trust it whilst on any fertility medication.

Katy x


----------



## winston83

Firefox I noticed that on clomid I didn't ov till cd 17 or 18 and they where the only days I got pos opkz xx


----------



## snl41296

KatyC2Be said:


> Hi FireFox,
> 
> I have been using CBFM for over a year now (before Clomid) and found it extremely reliable. But whilst on Clomid, although I did get a peak, I think it was too early.
> Personally, I don't trust it whilst on any fertility medication.
> 
> Katy x

really? did you ovulate before? I ovulate and am taking clomid for more targets for the sperm to get too.


----------



## snl41296

lisaf said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> after taking clomid does everyone HAVE to have a scan done? liek I said I ovulate just need more targets for sperm to get too
> 
> Nope, not everyone needs scans. Some doctors think its best so that if there are too many eggs, you can avoid possibly having a dangerous number of multiples... if there are no eggs, you can get on provera and start your next period sooner instead of being in limbo. They might detect overstimulation sooner, which is a risk and can be quite serious, but as long as you pay attention for any severe side effects and go to the doctor/hospital if they are bad, you should be fine.
> 
> The only other reason for the scans are to make sure you aren't already pregnant or forming a follicle (these scans are done on day 3 of your cycle prior to starting clomid... few doctors do these).Click to expand...

thanks Lisa


----------



## Simi78

lisaf said:


> Simi - I'm trying not to put too much pregnancy talk here since its a LTTC area and I know how hard it can be. I'm updating my TTC journal if you want to stalk. After I see a HB, I'll get started on a pregnancy journal! I'm sure I'll put the pics up on my TTC journal!
> 
> If you're CD4 today, and you're getting scanned on the 14th... that would make you CD16 when they scan. Seems a little late to me? Ovulation usually happens between 5-10 days after your last pill... Usually they try to scan you by CD12 or so..?
> OR did you mean CD14? in which case it might be ok?
> Are the going to trigger you for ovulation?

Hi Lisa, Hi everyone! 
Yes i thought it was late...but i think my fs is trying to fit me in (the unit is closed for 2 weeks, due to a hearing...) 
To be honest the last 2 times i was on clomid (before my Hysteroscopy) i didnt ovulate at all, there were no follicals...well none that looked good enough...not sure what else i can do...i am really nervous and am praying it will work this time...

Oh and also does anybody know if its ok to have a glass of wine whilst taking Clomid, i dont drink at all really (i think my last drink was my Birthday last year) i just want to make sure its not going to cause problems. 

Any tips/ideas on how i can encourage ovulation myself??

Lisa i will stalk your journal for sure!! xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies weekend again whooppp xxxx


----------



## mich1

Firefox said:


> Im getting scared that im not going to ov this month, im on CD15 had EWCM at CD13 but nothing since :-(
> 
> My temps have gone up slightly today but have had no positive opk & my fertility monitor still hasnt said peak...this sucks!!

Firefox - Whilst I was Clomid I didn't peak until day 16 at the earliest and in August (which was my last month of Clomid) I didn't peak until day 24!! So don't lose hope yet!


----------



## boots2

Hi all
I think I am out for this month I feel really hormonal and PMSy temps a bit lower today but whilst its sad and you can hope for miracles at least I ovulated which is pretty much a first since Ive been charting and testing.So I am trying to be positive quite a few of you mention scans I was just given my prescription and have an appointment in January unless I concieve.Should I be nagging for scans and blood tests etc ?
SarahX


----------



## caz & bob

boots not really hun because some dont do scans i only had 1 and 1 lot of bloods that was it i was on clomid 6 month with out bloods and scans some dont do them hun xxxxx


----------



## MrsChambers

Afternoon ladies, 
It is Friday Friday anyone doing anything good this weekend?

I just rung the fertility nurse again - just to say I dont need the Provera now and she answered the phone so has managed to book me in for 13th which is day 13 - this is going to be easy to remember - for the scan to check follicles.

Boots I had a scan my first round of clomid but didnt get one last cycle which is the cycle that didnt work. It seems each doctor/consultant is different with how they want to monitor - i just felt at ease the first month knowing that it worked.


----------



## KatyC2Be

really? did you ovulate before? I ovulate and am taking clomid for more targets for the sperm to get too.[/QUOTE]


I was ovulating, but I wasn't producing good enough eggs apparantly. So I'm on Clomid to help me on a bit (I hope!).
We're trying IUI next month. I was excited about it, but after reading up on it on the net (never a good idea!) it doesn't give me much hope - success rates aren't particularly high.

I'm having a Clomid free month this month (CD2 today), I wish I was having a scan, just to see whether I am now making good enough eggs on my own!

It's really nice to talk to people on here going through the same thing, Clomid can be a nightmare on the hormones. It's good to know someone understands.
x


----------



## caz & bob

i took soya thats natural clomid last month but this month i am doing a natural one xxxxxxxx


----------



## KatyC2Be

caz & bob said:


> i took soya thats natural clomid last month but this month i am doing a natural one xxxxxxxx


Is Soya natural Clomid? In what form, and how long do you take it etc?


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun its herdal clomid just say you take 50mg clomid you have to double the soya you take it 3_7 xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all enjoying the weekend xxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

It's v quiet today


----------



## caz & bob

i no i have noticed that hun xxx


----------



## lisaf

busy weekend for everyone I guess?


----------



## lace&pearls

not for me to be honest! lol :blush: Although I am a newbie only just posted on here a couple times I've stalked this thread before a few times as was hoping to be put on climd :thumbup: haven't started clomid yet, took my 4th day of provera today though 1 day left :happydance: so excited! (as this is my first month of clomid :) probably shouldn't get my hopes up really) do you know if clomid has a high success rate in the first month? or within first 3 months?

How are you feeling Lisa? Many symptoms? x x


----------



## lisaf

Well clomid is designed to make you ovulate nice and strong.. As for that, it seems to work for many people once the right dose is found. Lots of people ovulate at 50mg, some need 100mg, some need 150mg. In that sense, clomid is very successful.

Its worked for lots of girls, but it seems to be about 50/50 among our group here... 
It depends a lot on any other factors you're fighting. Some girls are also dealing with a male-factor issue.

It seems to work for lots of people on the first try :shrug: but there are several of us who had to go 4-5 rounds etc. 

not feeling too many symptoms really... if I didn't know I was pregnant, I might suspect it, but wouldn't be convinced based on my symptoms alone etc...


----------



## lace&pearls

We're not sure about OH's SA result atm, was told it was all fine on the phone to be told at our FS appointment that his 'forms'? were below average? but everything else was really good apparently? I had to bite the bullet and admit to the FS that my OH had err.. missed the pot slightly and would this affect the results? and he said yes definitely! all the best ones come out first! lol .. so gotta do another one, I think my OH is putting it off a bit atm though! :dohh: oh well I figure I'll give it a month and then get in his case about doing another one as I think he was slightly traumatised from the last one lol .. bloody men! :winkwink:

aww bless you :hugs: do you know when your first scan is? x are you having a quiet weekend? x


----------



## lisaf

I'm a little anxious right now, having some cramping that is new to me... lots of cramping during pregnancy but just worried as this is a new kind to me, :dohh: My scan is next thursday, 6 weeks exactly (I'm seeing an FS so I get early scans and stuff).
We're trying to organize the house this weekend but I'm afraid to do too much as this new cramping started after I went on a long walk with my SIL.

WOW, lmao.. your husbands 'spillage' is just one of those :dohh: things!!! They do have collection condoms which can be used to collect during intercourse or as a spillproof method for a 'manual' collection. Maybe ask for those? ;) Maybe if its collected during intercourse DH will be more eager? :rofl:


----------



## keepsmiling

If it's bad pain maybe u shud think about goin to get it checked out lisa xx


----------



## lisaf

Dh is so sweet, he keeps coming out and asking me questions, then running off to google it.


----------



## keepsmiling

Dnt google it it wil only worry u xx


----------



## winston83

Lisaf babe I had massive cramping with my third thaught something was wrong but I had my highest hcg level with her they said it was a sign of a strong pregnancy was also followed by 22 weeks in hospital with hyperemesis lol but she came out super strong with an awesome birth if there is such a thing in fact I have actually enjoyed all my labours and births a's fast a's they were (6 mins from waters breaking with 2nd)


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hello everyone!


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Hello Ladies! Hope you are all doing well! I know I am....keeping up the PMA this month...and every month....lol....lots of love to you all!!


----------



## megapatt01

my gyno told me that i could start taking the clomid as soon as AF came. she says even spotting counts. so the first sight of it, little or a lot...
i'm starting the clomid!


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

hope it's soon Meg!!! so weird to actually want AF to show up...but i know how you feel cuz I was so anxious for mine to start so I could take my clomid!!


----------



## megapatt01

i know it's very rare that a girl ever wants AF to show up. usually you dread that all month long. but i swear if it doesn't come soon, i'm going to pull my hair out. because i want BFP but also because my hormones have been INSANE!


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

i know exactly how you feel! keep us posted!! hope the witch shows up soon so you can get that one step closer to your BFP


----------



## lace&pearls

lisaf said:


> I'm a little anxious right now, having some cramping that is new to me... lots of cramping during pregnancy but just worried as this is a new kind to me, :dohh: My scan is next thursday, 6 weeks exactly (I'm seeing an FS so I get early scans and stuff).
> We're trying to organize the house this weekend but I'm afraid to do too much as this new cramping started after I went on a long walk with my SIL.
> 
> WOW, lmao.. your husbands 'spillage' is just one of those :dohh: things!!! They do have collection condoms which can be used to collect during intercourse or as a spillproof method for a 'manual' collection. Maybe ask for those? ;) Maybe if its collected during intercourse DH will be more eager? :rofl:

ah bless you, I'm no expert as have never been pregnant, but I have read lots of ladies on here speaking of cramping early on, try not to worry :hugs: I know that's probably easier said than done, but taking it easy sounds like a good idea :thumbup: maybe watch a movie or something to take your mind off things? x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxx


----------



## winston83

Hiya caz x


----------



## caz & bob

hiya hun how are you xxx


----------



## snl41296

:hi: everyone hows is everyone


----------



## winston83

Am really good cd 19 today have spent the weekend doing a movie marathon with a bit of nookie in-between lol anybody done anything good this weekendxx


----------



## lace&pearls

winston83 said:


> Am really good cd 19 today have spent the weekend doing a movie marathon with a bit of nookie in-between lol anybody done anything good this weekendxx

lol!!!! sounds like a good weekend!! \\:D/


----------



## mrphyemma

Yayy Winston your weekend sounds pretty perfect to me. I'm hoping to get a bit of bedroom action myself this evening as it is my Birthday. Not that I only ever get it on my Birthday but you know what I mean ;)
Hope everyone is good x


----------



## winston83

Happy birthday Emma Hun hope u get EVERYTHING u want xxx


----------



## caz & bob

emma hun have agood one xxxxxhttps://img34.glitterfy.com/10248/glitterfy0111258467D32.gif


----------



## Firefox

Hey everyone, Ive not been online for a couple of days...Thanx to you all for your positivity to my earlier post. For the first time ever I got positive opks on cd17&18 and my clearblue monitor showed peak fertility on cd18 Yippee! Finally feel like might be getting somewhere.....


----------



## winston83

I knew u would Hun congrats let's hope u catch mr egg xx


----------



## Annie18

Hi ladies,

Been away for weekend so hope not missed too much. happy birthday emma.

hope everyone good. Just got back from friends little boys 2nd birthday party, all my friends were there with their kids or were pregnant, it was really hard. Then came home and letter waiting saying my ovarian drilling cancelled, with no explanation. Really fed up going ring them tomorrow to try and sort out. Sorry if sound grumpy xx


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Keep up the PMA girls!! We're gonna get that BFP soon...all of us


----------



## caz & bob

fx for us all girls xxxxx


----------



## Firefox

caz & bob said:


> fx for us all girls xxxxx

Yep deffo!

I've got a bit of a dillema, Ive got two blood tests that i can have this month, one on actual CD21 (wed) and one on when I believe is 7 days after Ov which will be CD24 (Sat - as I think I ovulated on CD17, its slightly less likely but could poss be CD18). The prob is that I cant have the blood test on the sat as they only do them mon-fri! Do you think i'd be better going on the Fri or the Mon? The Fri being too early and nearer to my day 21 and the Mon poss being too late, not sure what the difference in progesterone will be in either scenario?!


----------



## lisaf

So your dillemma is that you're getting bloodwork done on CD21.... and that 7dpo is either CD24 or CD25....
but you can only get bloodwork done either CD23 or CD26?

I think, if I were in your shoes, I make the choice depending on your LP length... if you have a 12 or 13 day LP, then go for the CD23 test... if your LP is 14 or 15, CD26 might be fine. Progesterone is supposed to peak at 7dpo, but if your LP is longer or shorter, it may peak sooner or later.
A day or two doesn't usually make too much of a difference.


----------



## mrphyemma

Firefox I would probably go on the Friday if I were you. 6dpo won't be much different to 7dpo. Best of Luck x


----------



## sarlar

fire- i had labs done on 7dpo, 6dpo, and 8 dpo and they were all within 1 of each other so whatever is convenient will probably work.


----------



## amy_1234

Hi ladies, i am really stressing now, I started CLOMID again this month after a four month break, I have been temping but they seem to be different everyday so thats not really happening, and i seem to have a lot of CM constantly. i really don't know what to think i haven't got a clue when i ovulated, I know i have ovulated or i should ovulate because i ovulate on my own now anyway what do you ladies think? xxxx


----------



## boots2

Hi hope everyone had a good weekend and is raring to go.Happy Birthday Emma and Me !.I am deciding whether to have a glass of wine when I go out to dinner later I am 14 days post ovulation but feel really pmt y.I am certain AF will start in the next couple of days but if I was pregnant I wouldnt want to drink (am not talling major binge just a couple of glasses of wine).If I dont have a birthday drink and am not pregnant it will make me feel even more rubbish.Ive tried to persuade my hubby to postpone all birthday festivities to the weekend when I will know I am not pregnant and can go for it but hes insisting we go out tonight.
Dilemma
Sarah xx


----------



## keepsmiling

Boots can u do. Hpt to c if u r or Not xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Boots at 14dpo a hpt will confirm whether you are pregnant or not but if you can't do a test before tonight I wouldn't worry too much (I may get slated here) I don't think a couple of glasses will do any harm. Have a good time whatever you decide to do and here's hoping you have a Birthday surprise when you do test xx


----------



## boots2

I think reading my post back answers my dilemma I sound silly.I dont want to test because if its negative it will spoil my day even though in my heart I know I am not pregnant.(SOUNDING SILLY AGAIN).I will have a nice meal tonight avoiding all the things I would avoid if I was pregnant and then go loopy at the weekend if I am not .
Thanks 
Sarah x


----------



## keepsmiling

I'd say the same as log as u dnt overdo it I'm sure ul b ok hun xx


----------



## lisaf

amy_1234 said:


> Hi ladies, i am really stressing now, I started CLOMID again this month after a four month break, I have been temping but they seem to be different everyday so thats not really happening, and i seem to have a lot of CM constantly. i really don't know what to think i haven't got a clue when i ovulated, I know i have ovulated or i should ovulate because i ovulate on my own now anyway what do you ladies think? xxxx

do you have a link to your chart? What CD are you on?


----------



## keepsmiling

When's ur scan lisa is it soon xx


----------



## lisaf

not soon enough, lol!! not until Thursday afternoon!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all i feel ill think i may be coming down with something got a bad headach my son goes his nan and grandads tonight hes going to spain whooppp party on i will miss him i will be crying later xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

caz - is it too early for that headache to be a pregnancy sign for you?


----------



## keepsmiling

Ohh sorry I thought it was sundy dunno y!! Iv given Up on opks this cycle cos I had to use three diff types so they all confused me I got. Vvv close to pos on Wednesday night but time wil tel xx


----------



## caz & bob

i no lisa hun haha you never no do you think i am geting a cold because my eyes are burning and i feel tired xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies - 
Emma - happy birthday!

Em and win, I too am hoping for some nookie...LOL...but we have to use condoms until we can start trying and there are none in the house...LOL...we keep forgetting to buy them! 

Lisaf - hun how are you feeling....are you still cramping?

firefox - wooohooo on the +opk! i am not sure what to say about the testing though.

amy - can you link your chart so we can try to help you interpret?

boots - I would have a glass....I dont think 1 would hurt but stop after that!

caz - wow you son will have a blast! He travels more than I do! LOL

hi keepsmiling, smile4me, britt, dm, isi, and all those other ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

Hi ttc how r u? Well only 1 month til u can ttc again yay wil u b on clomid or au nateral 
afm iv givennup on opks this month cos u had to use three diff types and it got confusing so il just wait for af this month now xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

well I will be trying it natural for a few cycles if that doesnt work then back on the clomid. Clomid can make fibroids grow so fi there were any microscopic ones they might have missed it will make them grow and I am back to square one so I would prefer not to have to take it!

I understand your frustration on those OPK's, I will be trying the CBFM when I start ttc again.


----------



## keepsmiling

I have been rhinkon bout gettin one of them but it isn't seem like ther is much point as it's the same as opks anyway really I'm worried clomid wil make me her more cycsr I keep cryin worryin and the stress of it all x


----------



## Firefox

Thanks Emma, Lisa and Sarlar! I'll go on the friday (CD23) which will be 6dpo(ish!).

How early can you take a 10mui test, would 7dpo be too early?


----------



## 35_Smiling

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi ladies -
> Emma - happy birthday!
> 
> Em and win, I too am hoping for some nookie...LOL...but we have to use condoms until we can start trying and there are none in the house...LOL...we keep forgetting to buy them!

Yea sure you keep forgeting those condoms lol ha ha ha:haha:

Happy Birthday to you too Emma! Wish you many many more!


I sure you everyone else had a wonderful week-end! Its a holiday here in Bermuda "Labour Day" the question is why my husband has me working in the office??? lol

Well I've finished my third round of Clomid. This time around I was put on 100mg AND TALK about extra HOT HOT flashes! OMG! I thought I was crossing over to the elderly world...but anyways glad I finished that dose Saturday... so now this makes me CD8 and I would soon start OPK around CD10 (this wednesday). Then soon after that we trying to "Sperm Meet Egg" mathod to the "T" and have loads of fun (every-other-day) Gee we might as well have some fun here in the office once everyone's gone...thats the joy of owning your own business right hee hee hee


----------



## keepsmiling

Agh smiling dnt tel me tht plz I'm starting on my first cycle of 100 in the next 2 weeks and I'm worid as it is! Do the head flashes just last while I'm poppin the pill then haha it's excitn really x


----------



## Firefox

smiling, im also on my first 100mg cycle. I havent suffered from hot flushes but have noticed that my urine smells really stong (its horrible!) sorry if TMI! Just wondering if anyone else has had a similar side effects?


----------



## keepsmiling

I haven't even started yet and I'm sooooo nervous lol x


----------



## lisaf

Firefox - I didn't get a line on the 10mius until 9dpo, and that one showed up after the time limit. I got a line within the time limit at 11dpo.


----------



## Firefox

lisaf said:


> Firefox - I didn't get a line on the 10mius until 9dpo, and that one showed up after the time limit. I got a line within the time limit at 11dpo.

Thanks lisa! did you try testing earlier?! Im soo impatient this month and also stupidly hopeful!! 

Is it possible to get a line after the time limit if you arent pregnant?


----------



## lisaf

Firefox - I tested the day before, but I dont remember if I used the 10miu or not. I had heard such bad things about the 10miu tests before that when the line showed up after the time limit (it was only 5 minutes after the time limit) I just didn't want to believe it and didn't even post it on here for fear of getting all these 'congrats' when it was an evap or something. I know that lines after the time limit shouldn't be trusted.. but this wasn't an hour later and the line was definitely pink... so it got me thinking.

Because it was Saturday though and I wouldn't be able to get bloodwork done until Monday if I waited, I called my FS and had blood drawn that day. My beta blood level was a 7... If I hadn't gotten the blood test to confirm, I wouldn't have trusted it. I'm not sure that it is always trustworthy though....
Once I got that, I posted the pics of my tests, lol.
The next day it came up in the time limit.

Here's the testing thread with the pictures..
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/397563-totally-shock.html


----------



## Firefox

Thanks for sharing the link Lisa, its crazy how faint the lines were initially isnt it! 

You've always got the best tips and advice! Thank you!! Caught up with your journal, glad you are doing well!


----------



## keepsmiling

Just a quick q really, how do u no if uv ovd from scans and no blood tests cos on my first cycle I'm getin a scan n that's it! If the follie is big does that mean il def ov xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Lisa is a mine of information. She is our ttc guru and I'm pretty sure we will all be lost without her when she heads off to the pregnancy journals :)

Kelly they will be able to see on the scan if you have ovulated my love.

TTC, not long now until you can join us properly on the ttc crazy train. Were you three months non-ttc after your op? Just asking incase it turns out I do have a big fibroid and have to have surgery. 

Hope everyone else is good. Anyone heard from Isi?


----------



## keepsmiling

How lol I'm havkn the scan on cd 12 so wil b to early or wil they be able to tell by the size of the follies. Xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

keepsmiling said:


> Agh smiling dnt tel me tht plz I'm starting on my first cycle of 100 in the next 2 weeks and I'm worid as it is! Do the head flashes just last while I'm poppin the pill then haha it's excitn really x

for me it lasted a few minutes. I'll be okay then my whole body just starts to heat up and I be sweating on my forehead...now I am not a big person (185lbs). Most times it came nights but a twice during the day. Don't panic not everyone gets it!



Firefox said:


> smiling, im also on my first 100mg cycle. I havent suffered from hot flushes but have noticed that my urine smells really stong (its horrible!) sorry if TMI! Just wondering if anyone else has had a similar side effects?

OMG I thought it was because I wasn't drinking enough water but I am drinking more then my share (at least two 1.5 bottles of water). So I am not alone in that one....


----------



## megapatt01

well i haven't started the clomid yet. just a few days away, though. i was worried about side effects. i was thinking i wouldn't have any from the provera...
but boy did i ever!!!!

so any suggestions girls on times to take the clomid, or anything to watch out for??


----------



## snl41296

megapatt01 said:


> well i haven't started the clomid yet. just a few days away, though. i was worried about side effects. i was thinking i wouldn't have any from the provera...
> but boy did i ever!!!!
> 
> so any suggestions girls on times to take the clomid, or anything to watch out for??

I was feeling this same way. I ovulate and I am alittle nervous about taking this as well. I never was on any birth control neither. I am a very natrual with everything.


----------



## winston83

I always take my clomid before I get into bed that way if there are side affects u will sleep through them I did get really hot but just put a fan next to my bed good luck all of you wherever you are in your cycles xx


----------



## boots2

Hi I was really nervous too its how I found this site I was hunting around for anything on clomid.I can honestly say I didnt really notice any side effects on 50 except struggling to sleep but that can be down to loads of other things.
Sarah x


----------



## keepsmiling

Anyone got any idea yow my fs wil no if iv ovd or not by a scan on cd 12 xx


----------



## megapatt01

taking the clomid at night seems like a really good idea, but i'm forgetful...
:dohh:

if i took at a night, i'd never remember to take it! AND THEN, we'd have problems. so i guess i'll be taking it mid-afternoon before i go to work...
let's hope it doesn't make me want to unleash on anyone. my gyno told my husband it might make me a little looney, to just hang in there!! haha...

i start tomorrow, and i'm *super* nervous!


----------



## lisaf

patt - I am the same way... and when I tried to take it at night, I forgot!!! Twice!!! Took it in the morning and still ovulated though.
My doctor told me that you don't have to be too precise about when you take it, just take it on a different day than the next dose... I started taking mine mid-late in the day, so I had a chance to remember if I forgot before bed!!


----------



## Quaver

Those of you who take 2 tablets (100mg) of Clomid, do you take them both together at the same time or do you take 1 in the morning and 1 in the night?

Thanks:flower:


----------



## MrsChambers

I have been taking mine both together at night quaver.


----------



## lisaf

I took both at once - per doctor's orders, lol... Some girls spaced theirs out if they had severe side effects.


----------



## kelster823

Hi ladies mind if I join.. I just started clomid for the 1st time this cycle... 50mg from CD 5-9..... 

I have irregular LONG cycles and it apprears I am not O'ing consistantly.. we are only trying this for 2 cycles and if nothing happens I am off to the FS... all due to my age, my GYN doesn't want to fool around.. I am not getting CD21 blood done or ay scans- this is a trial run with me....

I just have a question, hoping someone can help.... how quickly did you start noticing twinges down there??? my last pill is tomorrow and it feels like I have started on tweeny tiny twinges on the right side and my (.)(.)'s are starting to get a tad sensative

thanks

I hope only the BEST for all you ladies.... :hugs:


----------



## Quaver

Thanks MrsChambers and Lisa:flower: 
My doctor said 1 in the morning and 1 in the evening. I'm starting tomorrow. 
I'll do as the doctor said for now:flower:

Welcome Kelster:flower: I didn't get much twinges when I took 50mg. 
Perhaps it is working better for you:thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

Thanks for the welcome :)

hmmmm I guess I gotta wait and see what happens :)


----------



## mrphyemma

Welcome Kelster, hope you have a short and sweet stay in the clomid club. 
On my first cycle of 50mg clomid I started to have twinges on and off in my ovaries the very day I took the first tablet and all the way up until ovulation.


----------



## kelster823

aww thanks for the info :) much appreciated!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all today temp drop this morning my son has gone to spin missing already xxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Em, actually they told me to wait 3-4 months after the op.....I am waiting about 3 and 1/2 as I will ovulate at that time! They told me to wait that long because of the location of my fibroid, I have heard women start ttc after 6 weeks, but mine was located very close to my endometrium. IF you have a fibroid be sure to ask of its location and size, it does make a difference. When will you find out what is going on? Do you have symptoms of a fibroid?

KEL - Hi honey!!!!!! Glad to see you! I am so happy you got the clomid and are well on your way! When I was on 50mgs, I was much more crampy and felt twinges so that is normal......also keep in mind it might make your LP longer, mine was about 2 days longer if memory serves! Lemme know if you have any other questions I will be happy to help!


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> KEL - Hi honey!!!!!! Glad to see you! I am so happy you got the clomid and are well on your way! When I was on 50mgs, I was much more crampy and felt twinges so that is normal......also keep in mind it might make your LP longer, mine was about 2 days longer if memory serves! Lemme know if you have any other questions I will be happy to help!


Hi ya babe............... I have missed you :hugs: okey dokey then... expect crampies and twinges-- got it.... SBB told me a few things too but I forgot to ask her about WHEN I might start feeling some of them :)


----------



## lisaf

I felt lots of cramps and twinges for sure. Boobs were sore/tender after ovulation for me which had never happened before the clomid so I got my hopes up on that first round.
Its normal to feel a bit of depression too... though its hard to say how much of that is the TTC rollercoaster but clomid definitely makes it worse/more noticable.

I didn't get lots of symptoms though so thats all I got! :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah my only real s/e was insomnia on the nights i took the pills but I wasnt sure if that was me be over anxious! I did have painful Ovulation though! I think you should expect ovulation about 5-10 days after your last pill, but that is only an average so it could happen sooner or later than that.


----------



## kelster823

good to know.... I also started with the Ovacue fertility monitor and I think I may have a peak on CD4- which means I should O with 5-10 after.. and that would put me 5 days after stopping with clomid..... so we gots to get busy this weekend in Maine... :winkwink:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh what a great story....you will concieve in Maine! I love it!


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> Oh what a great story....you will concieve in Maine! I love it!



it wouldn't be the first time :winkwink: happened last summer- and this time we will be staying in the same house- same bed-- now wouldn't THAT be a story.. :lol:


----------



## lisaf

Hehe, you could make a fortune renting out that bed to the girls on here!


----------



## mrphyemma

TTC as I don't have my next fs appt until November the secretary said she would get the fs to write to me detailing the results of my MRI scan. I'm (im)patiently waiting the letter to arrive before I know properly what is going on in there. I wouldn't know if I had fibroid symptoms, not sure what they might be. My HSG and ultrasound scan detected that my uterus was unusually shaped so the fs referred me for an MRI scan to see better what is going on in there. He did say that it may have always been that shape though. I don't know whether to wish for fibroids and then possibly have an answer for my lack of ttc success or wish not to have fibroids but still be unsure why it isn't happening.:wacko:

Also does anyone know what would happen if I took clomid for longer than the fs prescribed it? I am on my 5th of 6 cycles now and due to a couple of cock-ups at the pharmacy I now have enough for another 6 cycles at 100mg but I'm a bit scared about nasty side effects :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

If you take it for too many cycles, there is concern for increased risk of cancer.
There is some evidence that suggests taking a break after a few cycles, to minimize the anti-fertility side effects like reduced CM and thinned lining etc.

The evidence of increased risk for cancer I believe kicks in after 12 consecutive rounds.... and since there doesn't seem to be much benefit beyond 6 cycles for most people, they usually cut it off at 6 so you can move on to other therapies.

The other reason for taking a break is to reduce the chances of the bad side effects like cancer.
And to ease you mind, that increased risk seems to be minimal (and cause and effect have not been proven..it may be that if you don't ovulate, you have that increased risk anyway... etc).


----------



## winston83

Evening my lovelies how are we all went on amazon today and got a pick and mix of opkz an hpt 20 in any combination 3 quid free postnpackage so I'm all set cd22 5dpo today 13 days to testing fx xxx


----------



## kelster823

lisaf said:


> Hehe, you could make a fortune renting out that bed to the girls on here!

umm yeppers.. LOL


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks Lisa, I knew I could rely on you:thumbup:
Small chance of an increased risk of cancer vs never having another baby?? Hmmm I think I will take the risk.


----------



## mrphyemma

winston83 said:


> Evening my lovelies how are we all went on amazon today and got a pick and mix of opkz an hpt 20 in any combination 3 quid free postnpackage so I'm all set cd22 5dpo today 13 days to testing fx xxx

Are you back on the clomid this cycle? Loads of babydust coming your way :dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Em - oh you need to call that nurse and hound her for your results, November is to long to wait. Symptoms of fibroids can vary but I had heavy bleeding, spotting between cycles, horrible cramps, and bloating....Please let me know when you get your results!

Kel - oh that would be a sweet story, are you still on the maca, remember sbb got her bfp on clomid and maca!

Hi win and lisa!


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks ttc, I have been doing a bit of googling to look up fibroid symptoms. I do have heavy bleeding on the 1st two days of my period but not so heavy it is an issue, I do have clots however (sorry if tmi) but I never spot between cycles. I could be bloated but it is hard to tell as I am no skinny minnie. Pretty inconclusive really! I guess I will just have to wait for the results to arrive. Thanks for your help x


----------



## lisaf

Emma - I'd take the risk too if I were you... its an unknown what will happen in the future anyway, and you're not hitting 12 cycles so its not reaching the 'risk' point either.


----------



## caz & bob

emma some girls on here i have read took it up to 12 and stoped then xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kelster823

> are you still on the maca, remember sbb got her bfp on clomid and maca

no totally stopped eveything except for pre-natals and the clomid.... the Maca and my body were NOT cooperating together


----------



## megapatt01

lisaf said:


> patt - I am the same way... and when I tried to take it at night, I forgot!!! Twice!!! Took it in the morning and still ovulated though.
> My doctor told me that you don't have to be too precise about when you take it, just take it on a different day than the next dose... I started taking mine mid-late in the day, so I had a chance to remember if I forgot before bed!!

yeah i don't want to forget to take it. i'm terrified i'm going to screw it up somehow! and lisa what do you mean by take it on a different day than the next dose? i talked to a lady i know today who took clomid 26 years ago to have her one and only child. she said back then her dr. advised her that taking the medication could cause cysts/tumors. she told me she'd developed them after coming off of the clomid. so i asked if antibiotics or surgery were the means for removal, and she responds with "hysterectomy"!!!!

is this still a common occurence from the medication, because my gyno said nothing about that! haha...
but non-the-less it got her pregnant? don't know if that's dedication, or just plain craziness?


----------



## lisaf

Clomid can cause cysts, most of which will go away on their own. It can make fibroids worse though as one of our regulars on here has researched and worried about.
If a cyst twists, it can cause you to lose an ovary, but this is rare.

Most cysts and fibroids can be removed with surgery, leaving you just as fertile as before (slight chance I think for scar tissue in some types of surgery).

My doctor told me he'd only seen a patient once in 20 years get cysts on 50mg. 


As for what I meant about different days for the dose... my FS basically didn't want me to take my pills in the morning, then again the same night (meaning 100mg in the morning then 100mg at night). But if I took 100mg before bed, then 100mg in the morning he said it wouldn't matter... LMAO.. not sure why!!!

When I was on 50 I DID screw up and missed 2 doses in the evening, took my missed dose in the morning and it worked just as well as the other 50mg doses (wasn't worried about it at the time, because if I took them too close together, I was only taking "100mg" (2 50mg doses) and thats not too high a dose... when I was on 100mg, I could have ended up taking the equivalent of "200mg" if I took 2 doses close together.... which is a high dose... hope that makes sense?)


----------



## megapatt01

well that's really reassuring about the cysts. although with the horrible luck i have with all of my women related things, i would be one of those very few women to get one! haha!!! geez my luck's horrible....


but yeah i get the whole, not taking it the same day, kind of thing. although taking it before bed and then taking it the next morning seems like the same equivalent? so idk....

when i'm unsure, i ask A LOT of questions. i want ALL of the answers at one time, and RIGHT NOW! hahaha...my dh tells me impatience is my worst quality. i just get so worried about this now! i'm so tired of month after disappointing month, as i'm sure all of you ladies are! i just wish we could all get what we're after! :bfp:

well ladies, goodnight! and wish me luck. clomid round 1 50 mg starts tomorrow. or today, which every way you want to look at it. considering the fact it's 3:22 a.m...

i need some sleep!!! hopeful day tomorrow for everyone!!!


----------



## megapatt01

just one more question before going to bed. i was reading a few posts up, and some of you were talking about maca...

what's that?


----------



## Simi78

Good morning ladies! How is everyone today?
Im ok, had a few dull aches by my ovaries but nothing major...
I have not ovulated on clomid yet and really hope it works this time since i had the Hystroscopy and Merina coil in May...feeling very nervous this time.

Any ideas or tips on how to encourage Ov?
xx


----------



## Annie18

Morning ladies,

How are you all? I am day 30 today, and not sure whether to wait for period or try get provera so can get a cycle of 150mg in before my ovarian drilling on the 9th november. I am getting so fed with up with it all at the minute, need to get myself feeling more posotove again.

Anyway better get back to work, take care xx


----------



## winston83

Hey Emma no I'm not on the clomid at the min will be doing my last 2 cycles when I get af did natural cycle this month got pos opk on cd 17 so will just c what happens am almost looking forward to getting back on it lol
Hiya ttc xx
Lots of love luck n babydust girls xxxx


----------



## boots2

Morning
BFN this morning on 16 days post ovulation so not looking good but still no AF although I feel its due anytime.
Sarah x


----------



## winston83

Aww boots it's sooo annoying isn't it when u get bfns but still no af u can't help but get ur hopes up but at the same time u sort of want the witch to come so at least ur not in constant limbo il still keep my fx for u xx


----------



## boots2

Thanks Winston
Yes its driving me mad my temprature dropped although not below cover my boobs are killing and I feel bloated and horrid really grumpy so I know she is on her way but it messes with your mind
Sarah x


----------



## boots2

Annie18 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> How are you all? I am day 30 today, and not sure whether to wait for period or try get provera so can get a cycle of 150mg in before my ovarian drilling on the 9th november. I am getting so fed with up with it all at the minute, need to get myself feeling more posotove again.
> 
> Anyway better get back to work, take care xx

OMG what on earth is ovarian drilling 
Ive never heard of that must be very nieve 
Sarah x


----------



## winston83

Ovarian drilling is the use of a laser or electrosurgical needle to puncture the ovary between 4&10 times which in turn lowers the amount of male hormone usually within days and when clomid is reintroduced into the system there is a higher chance of success x


----------



## Annie18

Wow win, you sound like a doctor lol. Boots hoping it isn't as bad as it sounds. to be honest just want to get it done now, so can move forward. was booked in for op on 22oct, but it has been delayed until 9th nov as FS away on his hols!


----------



## boots2

Ive just had a call back from my FS nurse and Ive got to go in and have a blood test to check hormone levels.Then they will either start AF off so I can start another cycle or leave it to start on its own I wont know until the results are in on Friday it will depend on the hormone levels.This month though they will scan to check for ovulation on day 12 and do a blood test on day 21.So it all feels pretty positive and at least somethings happening.
I know its obvious but I just want a baby
Sarah x


----------



## Annie18

boots2 said:


> Ive just had a call back from my FS nurse and Ive got to go in and have a blood test to check hormone levels.Then they will either start AF off so I can start another cycle or leave it to start on its own I wont know until the results are in on Friday it will depend on the hormone levels.This month though they will scan to check for ovulation on day 12 and do a blood test on day 21.So it all feels pretty positive and at least somethings happening.
> I know its obvious but I just want a baby
> Sarah x

good luck sarah x


----------



## winston83

Ha ha Annie I thaught that when I read it bk lol at least u will no what's going on Sarah then onwards and upwards to the next cycle xx


----------



## Smile4me

Hi ladies, Welcome the new ones!!! So many wonderful informative women on here, I love it!!

Just checking in, nothing new to report ...cd20 going in for 21day bloods tomorrow... had a positive OPK on cd18 and normally like clock work I have it on cd14 so not sure what is going on there although I do know clomid can make it later plus this is my first cycle after the mc so we will just wait and see :) 

Miss everyone, have we recieved any good news since um lets see the last two were Cami and Lisa, right?

Have a Great day lovely ladies!


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm worryin about clomid makin me ov later I nt ov til cd 22-25 as it is when I do x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies cd1 today whooppp try again think my cyle is trying to get back to normal because i should of see af this Saturday not today i am glad it earlier xxxxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

Sorry af gt ya caz xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

kelster823 said:


> are you still on the maca, remember sbb got her bfp on clomid and maca
> 
> no totally stopped eveything except for pre-natals and the clomid.... the Maca and my body were NOT cooperating togetherClick to expand...


Oh really! I have just started back up on the maca and I have dh taking it also! We havent seen any of the great s/e I had last time but I figure I should try it since I have it here!

Mega - maca is a natural food out of Peru which you can take in capsule form or powder form, it is known to increase fertility......Google it and you will see!

Annie - I would call the dr and ask for the provera, no use in sitting around and waiting ya know! Maybe it might be a good idea to ask him if you should try with such a high dose before the Ovarian Drilling.

Boots - sorry for the BFN hunny that sucks! At least you are getting somewhere with your FS and maybe a step closer to some answers.

Win - au naturale might just work, fxed for you hun!

Lisa - Hi hun, one more day till your scan right?

Smile4me - glad to see you, I was wondering how you were doing....dont you have to do that bloodwork 7 dpo and not exactly on cd21? I think if I remember Lisaf was saying it should be done 7 dpo and they call it 21 day bloods because they are assuming you have that perfect ovulation on cd14, I might be wrong but it might we worth checking.

Keepsmiling - hi there! that is a bit late for Ovulation, but it should be ok. Do you usually ovulate on your own? 

Caz - sorry about af.....do you think the soy has been helpign with our ovulation though?

Well if my cycles are back to normal i should have my period sometime tomorrow, I am curious how it will be after the surgery and now that I am healed up a bit more than the last af. I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## caz & bob

ttc only took it one month hun this month done it natural i want my cycle get back on track because there were ever were off clomid think they are geting back on track no so i am glad then i will no when i o xxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh well that is great news that you are oving on your own!


----------



## caz & bob

i was any way hun but they just put me on the clomid because i have one tube i think me and the oh is going to try that maca you take it hun dont you have you see any difference xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

Ttc I dunno I think I ov late I'm hopin clomid will make it abut earlier cos cd22-25 is too late xx


----------



## winston83

Well hi ho hi ho it's off to work I go then to my sisters for my nieces birthday got to take her presents up she rang me this morning to check if we had got her anything lol shave a great evening all xx


----------



## keepsmiling

Well I just got a pis opk at cd 26 lol wot a piss take xx


----------



## megapatt01

ttcbaby117 said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you still on the maca, remember sbb got her bfp on clomid and maca
> 
> no totally stopped eveything except for pre-natals and the clomid.... the Maca and my body were NOT cooperating togetherClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really!  I have just started back up on the maca and I have dh taking it also! We havent seen any of the great s/e I had last time but I figure I should try it since I have it here!
> 
> Mega - maca is a natural food out of Peru which you can take in capsule form or powder form, it is known to increase fertility......Google it and you will see!
> 
> Annie - I would call the dr and ask for the provera, no use in sitting around and waiting ya know! Maybe it might be a good idea to ask him if you should try with such a high dose before the Ovarian Drilling.
> 
> Boots - sorry for the BFN hunny that sucks! At least you are getting somewhere with your FS and maybe a step closer to some answers.
> 
> Win - au naturale might just work, fxed for you hun!
> 
> Lisa - Hi hun, one more day till your scan right?
> 
> Smile4me - glad to see you, I was wondering how you were doing....dont you have to do that bloodwork 7 dpo and not exactly on cd21? I think if I remember Lisaf was saying it should be done 7 dpo and they call it 21 day bloods because they are assuming you have that perfect ovulation on cd14, I might be wrong but it might we worth checking.
> 
> Keepsmiling - hi there! that is a bit late for Ovulation, but it should be ok. Do you usually ovulate on your own?
> 
> Caz - sorry about af.....do you think the soy has been helpign with our ovulation though?
> 
> Well if my cycles are back to normal i should have my period sometime tomorrow, I am curious how it will be after the surgery and now that I am healed up a bit more than the last af. I hope everyone has a great day!Click to expand...

thanks for the info on maca!!!!

how's everyone doing today? i start my clomid today! and i'm soo nervous..


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies :hi:



> Oh really! I have just started back up on the maca and I have dh taking it also! We havent seen any of the great s/e I had last time but I figure I should try it since I have it here!

yep the powder form was KILLING my digestive system.. if ya know what I mean.. Hubby is still taking it,, I think... HE BETTER be.. LOL

last day of clomid this morning- so now it is a waiting game...

right- ok back to work.. have a great day


----------



## Onelildream

HELP! AF is 6 days late. I tested on CD27 and got a BFN... How late could she be? I don't want to get my hopes up. I did have a scan at cd12 and I looked ready to ovulate in 2 days... So where is AF?


----------



## caz & bob

hi onelildream ho hunnie sounds good should be here now af mine has come early xxxxxxx


----------



## Onelildream

I'm now 21DPO. WHAT THE CRAP?????? and CD35


----------



## keepsmiling

Wen did I last test onelildream maybe u shud retest xx


----------



## lisaf

caz - sorry about AF, glad things are getting back to normal
Onelil - AF missing is the WORST!! how about a blood test?

Annie - if your blood tests show you are somewhere in the 2ww now, then taking provera could just delay AF... provera is not really a short-cut if AF is already coming, lol... I had to take it for 10 days, then wait 3 or so more for AF to come... you might have to wait up to 15 more days after the last provera. Though if you did recently ovulate then AF might come anyway despite the pills.

Mega - good luck with the clomid!!

Smile - TTC got it right about 7dpo being the best day. It should still show you ovulated, but don't be surprised if the number is lower than expected. The 7dpo thing was so important to me as my numbers were low/borderline so I had to prove that it didn't reach the minimum level they want to see by getting the test done on the right day.

Keepsmiling - well if you're near ovulation, then you're near AF and your first try on clomid... and clomid seems to bring ovulation forward on almost anyone who takes it... its possible to O a little late on clomid, but it is more likely to bring it forward. Try to stop stressing :hugs:

TTC - hope AF is looking good with a nice flow but not too uncomfortable! Woo hooo.. only one more AF after this one until you TTC again, right?

Boots, win and everyone else... GL!


----------



## keepsmiling

Thanks lisa that's just wot I needed to hear
is it scan tomorrow xx


----------



## Onelildream

I last tested 1 week ago. But IF I were pregnant, wouldn't it have shown up? I had a scan at CD12 saying I would most likely ovulate on CD14, meaning CD27 should have shown something on my First Response, right? Is AF just tricking me? How late has she been for everyone else before???


----------



## lisaf

Yep, they even moved me to an earlier appointment slot!! :) So excited... less than 23 hours to go!!


----------



## Onelildream

PS Not really wanting to go in to the doctor right now for a blood test. I'm getting sick of that place and all the "Sorry"s


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-That's great! Will you be able to get a scan??? See how many munchkins are in there?


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, thats what my appointment tomorrow at 9:30am is for!

I understand why you're sick of the doctor right now. You weren't monitoring ovulation at all with BBT or OPKs, right? Just the scan?
I'm confused for you... I mean we know you can gear up to ovulate, have it fail so your body quickly gears up again and makes another follicle, but I don't know if thats what happened to you on this cycle or not! I'd expect a BFP by now too at 21dpo.


----------



## keepsmiling

How big was the follie one lil xx


----------



## Onelildream

Well, I haven't tested in a week. I guess I'll test tomorrow morning. I'm just confused bc Clomid shouldn't effect my luteal phase. Progesterone does. So have I just been producing more progesterone? That would be strange... I'm just ready for AF to come so I can move on! UGH! STUPID WITCH!


----------



## Onelildream

12-13. and a cluster of 9s


----------



## Onelildream

oh and no bbt or ov.poas. My hubby has restricted me bc I'm a freakin fertility NUT when ttc. So we are only doing 1 scan, 12dpo, clomid, and that's it. Cause he likes me sane. hahhaa


----------



## keepsmiling

Correct me of I'm rong but I was told a follie needsto be 18 mm to be a mature follow bi I may be rong
how Many were there xxx


----------



## lisaf

Lol, well I think its time for another HPT for sure!!


----------



## Onelildream

Well, there was 1 that was the 12-13mm one. he said it should mature itself and release a few days later... So It just wasn't ready at my CD12 visit. You are right, it needs to be 18... The other side had a cluster of uncounted 9mms... So I guess they were duds, or could have gotten bigger in a week or so, but unlikely.... I just don't get why AF isn't here. Cause I don't think I'm pregnant. But IF I had one ready around CD15 or even 16 or 17, it should give me AF by now.


----------



## Onelildream

Let's face it, I'm just too scared to take another HPT. Even if I'm preg, it wouldn't mean much... 3 miscarriages will do that to you, huh? I'd rather just see the WITCH.


----------



## lisaf

AW :hugs: you just have to decide what is worse... not knowing and being in limbo, or knowing and possibly have everything go right this time.


----------



## keepsmiling

Thers a good chance u r pg and I understand y ur scared to test xx


----------



## Onelildream

love you girls. Thanks for letting me vent


----------



## lisaf

Thats what we're here for :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

Just like lisa said that's wot were ere for

:hug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I take it....I took it for 3 months and then took a break around the surgery time. I do feel more energized and more horny LOL.......It seems to work for other women so i am going to give it a shot!

Onelil - Clomid lengthened my LP but only by a 2 or 3 days. I would defo. test again....might just be a shy BFP! I do understand your fear of disappointment though. I hope you get that BFP tomorrow!

Lisa- oh how exciting 23 hours to go!!! Remember to get online as soon as you can to shareyour good news!

Kel - no waiting game right now hun....Its BDing time!

Well I was just on FB and reading through my news feed and there are a bunch of my friends complaining about how so many women are pg right now and that if there is something in the water they better stay away! Of course this is one women with natural twins who got pg on her first shot, another with 3 kids, and then a few others with none but dont want any right now....so here I am....out searching for this water that these other pg women are drinking...LOL...kinda upset me a bit.


----------



## lisaf

so THEY'RE the ones who have been hogging all the BFPs!!
Hope you find the water soon!

(I worked at a place once where every woman was childless and more than half were single, lol.. it was scary, I found a new job FAST!!! In reality though when women who worked there got pregnant, they just didn't come back, but it was a scary trend... have a friend who still works there 7 years later, still single...)


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah stay away from that place!!!


----------



## lisaf

Well, I left and got married so I guess I avoided it..
Come to think of it... a lot of the men there were single too... one guy who was almost 50... single... nice guy but just never had luck with women (which in our town is almost unheard of as the women outnumber the men!). Another guy we suspected was gay but couldn't come out due to his religion.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Well good on you to get out of there...sorry for my late reply I was out searching for that water!!!!


----------



## lisaf

Lol, any luck? Could it perhaps be Vodka... mixed of course with careless sex?


----------



## ttcbaby117

LOL......actually that might be the magical concoction I need!!!


----------



## lisaf

Hey, smoking crack seems to work for a lot of women out there ;)


----------



## ttcbaby117

HAHAHAHA, yeah true...well I guess that is where everyone in this forum has gone wrong!


----------



## caz & bob

do you girls think if i go my doctors and ask for a blood test done to see what my proestrogen is like xxxxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

I'm a big fan of progesterone tests! Lol!


----------



## Annie18

Hello everyone

Lisa good luck for the scan, let us know how goes xxx


----------



## MrsChambers

hey ladies - yes Lisa sending you loads of luck for your scan today cant wait to hear all about it.
xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck Lisa, can't wait for an update xx


----------



## winston83

Hope it went well at scan Lisa can't wait to hear all about it xx


----------



## boots2

Good luck for the scan Lisa
Hope its gone well and you have exciting news for us
Sarah xx


----------



## amy_1234

Hi Ladies, I am getting close to AF now, BBT seems to be staying the same since ovulation and I am so tired its unbelieveable, I work nights and i am usually really good on them but this set I have been so tired that i have fell asleep at 5 o clock lol do you think this could be the CLOMID when i was on 100mg i could hardly sleep at all but now i am only on 50mg I am wondering wether it is having the oppsoite effects I am very confused xxxx


----------



## MrsChambers

I found I was extremely tired and slept like a log on 50mg Amy but this cycle I have been on 100mg and have had disturbed sleep so it could well be the clomid x


----------



## MrsChambers

Can I just add that ladies in the US I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY jealous of all of you that are able to watch The Vampire Diaries tonight even if you dont watch it the jealousy is there cos you can! We still dont have a start date over here in the UK so tomorrow I am going to have to go on ITunes and buy it! x


----------



## Onelildream

Ok, I tested! BFP. I can't believe it.


----------



## winston83

Onelildream said:


> Ok, I tested! BFP. I can't believe it.

OMG that is frickin amazing soooooo happy for you huni xxxxx:cloud9::baby::happydance:


----------



## keepsmiling

Wow congrats onelildream xxxx wot dpo r u x


----------



## lisaf

Wow Onelil!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quaver

Congratulations Onelildream!:wohoo:
Was it on your 1st round of Clomid after your mc?


----------



## winston83

Well lisaf what's the score is there just 1or is there a gang lol


----------



## winston83

Sorry lisaf just realised it's only 9.15 in Santa Barbara so u haven't had it yet gl though and I will have to come back in a few hours lol xx


----------



## megapatt01

lisaf said:


> Hey, smoking crack seems to work for a lot of women out there ;)

hahahahaaaa!!! i was a little late on this one, but this is hilarious!!!
:haha:


----------



## megapatt01

congrats onelil!!! hope everything goes amazing for you!!!!


----------



## lisaf

ONE baby, lol!! So there!! 
Measuring right on track 6w1d and saw the heartbeat... :cry: <- happy tears :cloud9:
Picture is up at my TTC journal but looks like a grain of rice right now


----------



## mrphyemma

Fab news Lisa, glad all is well with the bean x

Congratulations on your very swift BFP Onelildream x 

Hope you both have happy and healthy pregnancies xx


----------



## keepsmiling

just a quick question but how do i put the link to my jounal on my sig xx


----------



## winston83

Excellent news Lisa well done darlin x
Hey Emma how goes it xx


----------



## lisaf

keepsmiling said:


> just a quick question but how do i put the link to my jounal on my sig xx

(URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/296497-nobody-said-would-hard-2.html")(B)Nobody said this would be hard(/b)(/URL)

Replace the link between the " " with the link to your journal then type the name of your journal where it has my journal name
Then change all the ( symbols to [ and the ) to ]


----------



## Firefox

Onelildream said:


> Ok, I tested! BFP. I can't believe it.

Congratulations!! thats brill news!! Yey another clomid success..there is hope!!


----------



## keepsmiling

thasnks lisa i think iv dun itxx


----------



## Firefox

Hope everyone is doing ok today! Thank god its nearly the weekend 

Sorry to be a complete hypochondriac (but im going to share my fears anyway)....ok so now I am really scared that I have hypothyroidism due to low bbt. My temps before ov are usually in the low 96 degrees and then only just rise to over 97 degrees after ov. One of the other girls I have been chatting to on another thread has hypothyroidism and suggested that my continually low BBT can be indicative but not neccisarily a diagnosis of hypothyroidism. 

As Ive only had a a blood test prior to starting clomid I am not sure whether I would have been tested for thyroid problems?! It seems it also can cause a LPD which I think I also have as my luteal phase so far has been less than 10 days.

I was feeling more positive about this cycle as I feel like we've done everything right (timing etc and even had my first positive opks!). Trying not to be all doom and gloom until I know I am def out but its hard!!!


----------



## lisaf

I understand your worries Firefox.... the higher dose of clomid should boost your borderline progesterone up high enough and fix your LPD

They almost always check thyroid before giving clomid. I don't know a single girl who wasn't tested for thyroid and pituitary before being prescribed clomid.... (or at least I don't think I have?) Call your doc to check if you are worrying. But my temps were never as great or dramatic as other lady's
I found they looked better when I vaginally temped - I suspect my mouth was open sometimes in my sleep.


----------



## Firefox

Thanks Lisa, I've got my 7dpo BT tomorrow so will hopefully get the results before AF shows up again..I should do if the 100mg has extended my LP 

I never really asked enough questions from my inital blood tests but thanks you have reassured me that surely this would be something that is checked!

If I dont get decent numbers on my BT and my LP isnt better this month I will def try to get an appointment with my FS and at least mention my concerns about my temps and LP.

Did you feel any different when you took the 100mg? Ive got more cramps than I had on the previous two cycles (might be in my head tho if you know what I mean!)?


----------



## lisaf

Can't wait to hear the numbers (I'm always pulling for girls with low progesterone like me!!! :) )
I did have one emotional outburst on the 100 which I never had on the 50.... crying and spending 45 minutes hunting for the dog's bone before bed because he 'needed' it.. :rofl:
I had tons more cramping...nothing super painful... just seemed to be cramping every day...
Though around implantation it turned into AF-like cramps and since my temps were dropping I was crying, thinking I was out... and was extra/sad/worried as it was too early for AF at 9dpo. 
I'm really hoping the 100 fixes your issues and you get a BFP like I did!!


----------



## caz & bob

Onelildream said:


> Ok, I tested! BFP. I can't believe it.

aw i new you was hun haha hope all goes well hunnie xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all lisa glad bean is ok hun lisaf whats your j called hun xx
xxxx


----------



## sarlar

yay lisa so happy to here about your health singleton!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Blimey, Lisa - how are you 6 weeks already? Amazing! Hope all is well in there.

Evening all. I am properly back. I now have broadband!!!! So exciting.

I think I ovulated this morning. I got peak yesterday and a +opk yesterday and the day before. Today I got a just negative opk so I think it happened this morning. All good though, bases well covered, although now we have gone for the every day approach I am thinking DH hasn't had time to "restock" - but the months we go every other day I panic that we've missed days! I hate TTC, I really do!!!


So I had a later ovulation this month - CD19. My previous 2 efforts have been CDs 12 and 14 respectively so it's getting later. Late enough to have me worrying that it wasn't working. I only have one months supply of Clomid left so am REALLY hoping it does the job!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey ladies!!!!!

Llisa - great news!!!! Congrats that all went well today!

Onelildream - OMG girl awesome news!!!!!!

DM - there you are hunny! Glad to hear you got that timing down!

Well af showed up right on time, looks like my cycles are much more regular off of clomid sans fibroids!

Em, win, firefox, sarlar, Isi, britt and all the other clomid chicks HOLA!!!!!


----------



## Firefox

Hola TTC!


AF showed late last night :-( to say i am gutted is a massive understatement......I am only CD23 (6DPO)!!!

Going to work now & try make it through the day without crying!! Im going to try and make an appointment with my FS as this really isnt right?!


----------



## winston83

Yey dm ur back woo hoo
Hola bk at ya ttc xx
Firefox that does seem to be wrong think u should defo try get in with ur fs huni x


----------



## Annie18

Congrats Onelil that's amazing news.
Lisa yeah on the scan going to go look at the picture now on the journal.
Glad you back DM, How is everyone else today? xx


----------



## Firefox

Thanx winston, Ive made one for next wed thank god! Ive got a massive dilemma now tho as to whether I bother wiv the blood test im supposed to have today and also whether to start clomid again tomorrow? Im thinking maybe I should not take it and wait see what she says, even tho I'll need provera to start my period again?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies got my appointment today to go back to see fs oct 5 whoopppp looking forward to it so im going to keep fit and loose some more weight xxxx


----------



## Wait & Hope

Congrats Onelil on your amazing news - you are one lucky lady! Wishing you a healthy 9 months, I have everything crossed for you xxxx

Wonderful news Lisa, so glad your scan went well xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Firefox - Oh i am so sorry hunny! What was the test for? I would defo. ask them to run some tests on your progesterone as well as see what else might be going on. I would save teh clomid or try to call them today to ask what you should do.

Caz - great news on the appt let us know how it goes!

Hi Win, Annie, wait&hope, and everyone else.


----------



## Firefox

Hey ttc, it was for progesterone. Ive decided not to take anymore clomid now until after I have got her advice- im gonna go armed wiv a list of questions! Hopefully my bt results will be back by then so she can say whats going on. Clomid just doesnt seem to do what its supposed to for me! Im hoping she can see that and there will be something they can do-fingers crossed anyway...i cant handle much more of this! Hope everything is good with you?


----------



## Britt11

hey lovely ladies,
i have missed you, just got back late last night from a business trip in Toronto and boy am I knackered.

anyway, lots going on-
TTC- woohoo, less than a month before you ttc again and we are bump buddies :winkwink:
Em- how are you doing sweets?
Lisa- congrats on the scan, I must say I am a bit shocked there is only one in there with those high hcg #'s :winkwink: 
DM- yeah you're back, finally!! good to see you hon- whats new?
Onelil- congrats on your bfp, I had a feeling you were. Hoping you have a sticky :hugs:
SMile- where are you at? have you tested??!!
Win, Isi, the rest of the girls hello to you as well

AFM- a bit frustrated, my temp was up today and I have post O CM, so might have O'd yesterday, even though I only got the +ve opk yesterday...oh well, what can you do, i was out of town anyway- still goign for my unmedicated IUI in a couple of hours

come on girls, we need some more bfps here!!
:hugs:


----------



## winston83

Ok girls sorry but I am confused can someone give me advice I was doing opkz cd15-19 got my pos on cd 17 by cd 19 they were defo neg ordered a load of opkz and hpts from amazon got them today and unable to just put them away I had to poas did a opk and hpt bfn but pos opk WTF am cd 25 now which is 8dpo grrrr


----------



## ttcbaby117

Firefox - Oh I do hope you get your answers hun, usually if you have a short LP then it might a progesterone deficiency. Please let me know how you get on! I am doing ok just on cd2 and wtt. I am excited to start trying but scared of further disappointment as I am sure all the women on this forum can relate too!

Win - Hmmm, I dont know what to make of that....maybe the pg test isnt picking up the positive but the OPK is....are you temping?

BRITT - There you are sweets! Yeah 3 more weeks till I am in my ttc cycle! I cant wait till we are bump buddies!!!!! So if you oved already will the IUI work?


----------



## megapatt01

lisaf said:


> I understand your worries Firefox.... the higher dose of clomid should boost your borderline progesterone up high enough and fix your LPD
> 
> They almost always check thyroid before giving clomid. I don't know a single girl who wasn't tested for thyroid and pituitary before being prescribed clomid.... (or at least I don't think I have?) Call your doc to check if you are worrying. But my temps were never as great or dramatic as other lady's
> I found they looked better when I vaginally temped - I suspect my mouth was open sometimes in my sleep.

see the creeps me out a little bit. i didn't have any blood work, pap, or anything prior to being prescribed the clomid. my gyno said at the end of 3 months if still on BFP, then we'd do some more tests. is this unusual?


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies,

Britt, I am fine thanks honey. Totally blind this cycle as I have no opk's left and my thermometer but the dust. I am on Cd16 so I am about to or have just ovulated. Will keep BDing for a few days just to be sure. I guess we can hold metaphorical hands in the 2ww this time. I hope you manage to catch the egg.

Win, I would wait a few days and test again with another hpt. Am I allowed to get a bit excited?

Firefox sorry you are having a frustrating time of it right now. I hope you get some answers soon.

TTC hope things are good with you. I bet you are getting stocked up on supplies for commencing the ttc again?

Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> Firefox - Oh I do hope you get your answers hun, usually if you have a short LP then it might a progesterone deficiency. Please let me know how you get on! I am doing ok just on cd2 and wtt. I am excited to start trying but scared of further disappointment as I am sure all the women on this forum can relate too!
> 
> Win - Hmmm, I dont know what to make of that....maybe the pg test isnt picking up the positive but the OPK is....are you temping?
> 
> BRITT - There you are sweets! Yeah 3 more weeks till I am in my ttc cycle! I cant wait till we are bump buddies!!!!! So if you oved already will the IUI work?

hey TTC!! yeah thats the problem, if i have already O'd the IUI is too late...agghh, hoping the eggy is still there....the nurse found my cervix extremley high, she had issues (sorry tmi)...so think thats a good sign, as my cervix tends to drop down after O.

Win-hmmm......2 things, the usual "bd just in case" and also...what hpt are you using? I have heard of girls getting OPKs to pick up pregnancy before the tests....so just maybe.... :happydance:

Em- you are too cute, thats funny about all your tools going mishap...btw, love the new profile pic, you guys are a gorgeous couple

:hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks Britt. I must confess the thermometer died its death at my own hands though. I had a bit of a tantrum the other night as Marc was grumbling about having to dtd. I am ashamed to say that I went a bit OTT and started throwing things around. I took my thermometer and snapped it clean in two. I have apologised to Marc and I do hope he still loves me but he just doesn't GET IT! We NEED to dtd at the right time in order to conceive. I only have limited chances left as I have to rely on clomid to ovulate. Once the clomid has gone I am infertile FOREVER. He could walk out the door, find another woman and have a baby, two babies, fifty babies if he so wanted. I however, cannot. If I could impregnate myself I would but sadly I have to rely on him for that job:dohh:

Forgot to mention earlier, I left a voicemail message with the fs secretary yesterday asking again about my MRI results (the fs was supposed to be writing me a letter containing the results last week) APPARENTLY there was a mistake and the FS hasn't even been asked to do it yet. She promised to put it on his desk but then said he only does his correspondence on a Thursday!! Today being Friday I can't see me having those results anytime soon :nope: It just isn't good enough!


----------



## Britt11

mrphyemma said:


> Thanks Britt. I must confess the thermometer died its death at my own hands though. I had a bit of a tantrum the other night as Marc was grumbling about having to dtd. I am ashamed to say that I went a bit OTT and started throwing things around. I took my thermometer and snapped it clean in two. I have apologised to Marc and I do hope he still loves me but he just doesn't GET IT! We NEED to dtd at the right time in order to conceive. I only have limited chances left as I have to rely on clomid to ovulate. Once the clomid has gone I am infertile FOREVER. He could walk out the door, find another woman and have a baby, two babies, fifty babies if he so wanted. I however, cannot. If I could impregnate myself I would but sadly I have to rely on him for that job:dohh:
> 
> Forgot to mention earlier, I left a voicemail message with the fs secretary yesterday asking again about my MRI results (the fs was supposed to be writing me a letter containing the results last week) APPARENTLY there was a mistake and the FS hasn't even been asked to do it yet. She promised to put it on his desk but then said he only does his correspondence on a Thursday!! Today being Friday I can't see me having those results anytime soon :nope: It just isn't good enough!

:rofl::rofl: OMG my love, I am so sorry dont mean to laugh, but gosh that is a funny story about breaking the thermometer- i can totally relate..havent broken it yet but would be tempted.

i know what you mean about the timing, DH didnt get that in the beginning either. As a thought, have you guys thought about Clomid with IUI or maybe injections with IUI? would be a lot less expensive...it works well for some couples


----------



## mrphyemma

Hmmm I think we do need a plan B incase the clomid alone doesn't work. I feel like I'm in limbo until I have these MRI results back. Once I know if there is/isn't a problem in there I can plan our next move.


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone -
Firefox, that just doesn't sound right to me! Are you sure you have your O day right? Any chance the bleeding isn't a period and might jsut be a heavy implantation bleed? I'm just wishful thinking here for you! I think its good to skip the clomid until you see them. They can try other drugs besides clomid - some women just don't respond to the clomid right.

Britt - lovely to see you again... high cervix sounds like you caught it just in time!!
Emma - I just get SO mad at your doctor, lol!! And I did laugh at your thermometer story too. :hugs: Maybe its for the best, just relax a little if you can!

Winston - you didn't take your allergy medicine again did you? :) Though I guess it would have shown up on your HPT if you had, right? Not sure what to make of it!

TTC - I'm SO excited for you to start trying again, lol!!! I can't imagine having to wait like that!!
Hi to everyone else, sorry, keep forgetting people, nothing personal!


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG Em....I had those kind of fights with my dh on clomid also! I think we had some laughs about how bad our tantrums were! Britt was it you that had the episode where you locked your DH in the room with the vaccum cleaner? I understand how you feel though they just dont understand sometimes!

Britt - I am with Lisa, I think a high cervix is a good sign!

lisaf - yeah the waiting hasnt been that bad, I thought it was going to be worse, but being in pain and not wanting to dtd has defo. helped....Now that I am feeling better I am getting a bit more anxious!


----------



## winston83

Okay so in reply lisaf no I haven't had any antihistamines Emma no u can not get even e teeny bit excited u bad girl lol my hpt was an ic 10miu I think I will just keep bd incase and c what comes when af is due in 10 days xx


----------



## lisaf

winston - aww :( I doubt an OPK would pick up HCG that a 10miu test wouldn't :dohh: That stinks!! Good plan though! Hope you're not kept in limbo too much one way or the other!!!


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> OMG Em....I had those kind of fights with my dh on clomid also! I think we had some laughs about how bad our tantrums were! Britt was it you that had the episode where you locked your DH in the room with the vaccum cleaner? I understand how you feel though they just dont understand sometimes!
> 
> Britt - I am with Lisa, I think a high cervix is a good sign!
> 
> lisaf - yeah the waiting hasnt been that bad, I thought it was going to be worse, but being in pain and not wanting to dtd has defo. helped....Now that I am feeling better I am getting a bit more anxious!

ha ha :rofl: you are right that was me!! I forgot about that until you wrote it...thanks for that, made me burst out laughing just now.
Yes DH would call me "Coo coo Clomid" :blush:


----------



## lisaf

I've had more outbursts when pregnant than with clomid... DH just still doesn't GET it... he's shocked every time like 'where did that come from'. 
There is a tiny part of me that is enjoying it though... is that wrong? Its just such a relief to be able to absolutely flip out and have an excuse!!!


----------



## Firefox

lisaf said:


> Hey everyone -
> Firefox, that just doesn't sound right to me! Are you sure you have your O day right? Any chance the bleeding isn't a period and might jsut be a heavy implantation bleed? I'm just wishful thinking here for you! I think its good to skip the clomid until you see them. They can try other drugs besides clomid - some women just don't respond to the clomid right.


Yeah im pretty sure my o day is right as for the first time I got postitive opk and my clearblue monitor indicated my peak at the same time. Will have to see what the FS says on Weds im hoping like you say there are other drugs I could try or my recent blood tests will show something.

Hope alls good with you


----------



## boots2

Hi
Good news is my blood test showed I had most probably ovulated .
Bad news AF got me spotting yesterday and really heavy today is that normal with clomid ?So I am taking yesterday as day one and will start pill popping again tomorrow.
Good news huge birthday bash tonight and I can relax and have a great time.

The FS nurse was great and was really positive that I had had a great result in my first month which was a good sign and I get a scan and a blood test this month so at least will see whats happening.I just feel a bit gutted though however much you try and tell yourself its progress and it was unlikely that I would get pregnant in my first month you still hope dont you ?

Sarah x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Britt - oh I remember that story b/c I laughed so hard when you wrote it!!!! 

Lisaf - No nothing is wrong with that, use your excuse while you can LOL

boots - sorry af gotcha but if the FS nurse is optimistic then that is good news.

Rainy day today so I am chillin at home.....DH is at work, poor thing.


----------



## lisaf

TTC - I miss the rain!! We don't get nearly enough here and everyone complains if we get even 1 day of it, but I love it, especially on a weekend when you can stay inside all cozy with some hot chocolate... mmmm Very jealous here!! lol!
then again... is this some part of a tropical storm for you? We're lucky in that we don't get many bad storms here.

boots- I remember that letdown when the first cycle didn't work... :hugs: Its hard not to hope when it seems to work first time for so many women! Did they give you the number of your progesterone? If they said 'most probably' ovulated, it does make me wonder if it was a bit low and if you'd do better on a higher dose of clomid? 

Firefox - Big bummer, was hoping it might just be IB, sorry its AF... that just seems so weird since clomid is supposed to lengthen the LP if anything.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Onelildream said:


> Ok, I tested! BFP. I can't believe it.



OMG!!! I am soo HAPPY FOR YOU AND HUBBIE!!!! NOW this is where we think positive that this one is your special one!!!!!!:cloud9::baby::hugs::yipee::headspin:

:happydance::happydance:CONGRAGULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


ALL THE FUSSING PAID OFF!!!! :tease:

WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

I am trying to get my bbt ov charts link but i can't seem to locate it...do anyone have any idea so i can show my link OR is there an easier ticker program out there?


----------



## keepsmiling

which clomid cycle is vry1 on now,, i get lost xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

i am on my third round of clomid ~ CD13


----------



## Firefox

mrphyemma said:


> Thanks Britt. I must confess the thermometer died its death at my own hands though. I had a bit of a tantrum the other night as Marc was grumbling about having to dtd. I am ashamed to say that I went a bit OTT and started throwing things around. I took my thermometer and snapped it clean in two. I have apologised to Marc and I do hope he still loves me but he just doesn't GET IT! We NEED to dtd at the right time in order to conceive. I only have limited chances left as I have to rely on clomid to ovulate. Once the clomid has gone I am infertile FOREVER. He could walk out the door, find another woman and have a baby, two babies, fifty babies if he so wanted. I however, cannot. If I could impregnate myself I would but sadly I have to rely on him for that job:dohh:
> 
> Forgot to mention earlier, I left a voicemail message with the fs secretary yesterday asking again about my MRI results (the fs was supposed to be writing me a letter containing the results last week) APPARENTLY there was a mistake and the FS hasn't even been asked to do it yet. She promised to put it on his desk but then said he only does his correspondence on a Thursday!! Today being Friday I can't see me having those results anytime soon :nope: It just isn't good enough!

Hey mrphyemma, I too know what you mean...its taken me the 3 months that I've been on clomid for me to drum into my DH the importance of TIMING!! There has been alot of tears! 

It is awful about not getting your results....another instance of the crappy NHS!!

Dont suppose anyone knows what happens after clomid or has known anyone where clomid hasnt worked and they've been given something else?!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies onelildream congrats hunnie xxxxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Boots.....best of Luck for cycle 2 my love xx

Firefox.........After clomid it is the end of the ttc road for me as I already have children. I think you may be offered IVF on the NHS if you qualify if the clomid doesn't work for you.

Kelly.........I am on cycle 5 of clomid.


----------



## winston83

Hiya girly whirls how's it going have decided to ban poas in my house until af is past due if we ever get to that stage coz I did an opk and a hpt first thing (ie half 6 this am) got neg hpt but pos opk so woke hubby up with a nice surprise followed by a quickie after work this afternoon before we went to my nephews bday not sure what's going on but sex can only be a good thing lol


----------



## winston83

Kelly Hun I'm just gna start round 5 of clomid cycle 69 altogether omg sounds a lot when u say it like that


----------



## 35_Smiling

winston83 said:


> Kelly Hun I'm just gna start round 5 of clomid cycle 69 altogether omg sounds a lot when u say it like that

wow it does sound alot too.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Firefox said:


> mrphyemma said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Britt. I must confess the thermometer died its death at my own hands though. I had a bit of a tantrum the other night as Marc was grumbling about having to dtd. I am ashamed to say that I went a bit OTT and started throwing things around. I took my thermometer and snapped it clean in two. I have apologised to Marc and I do hope he still loves me but he just doesn't GET IT! We NEED to dtd at the right time in order to conceive. I only have limited chances left as I have to rely on clomid to ovulate. Once the clomid has gone I am infertile FOREVER. He could walk out the door, find another woman and have a baby, two babies, fifty babies if he so wanted. I however, cannot. If I could impregnate myself I would but sadly I have to rely on him for that job:dohh:
> 
> Forgot to mention earlier, I left a voicemail message with the fs secretary yesterday asking again about my MRI results (the fs was supposed to be writing me a letter containing the results last week) APPARENTLY there was a mistake and the FS hasn't even been asked to do it yet. She promised to put it on his desk but then said he only does his correspondence on a Thursday!! Today being Friday I can't see me having those results anytime soon :nope: It just isn't good enough!
> 
> Hey mrphyemma that is so true...just this week and sent hubby a text (he was working late) and told him since we agreed with sperm meet egg that means every other day but we were missing three days straight and he says to me well honey...it will happen when it happens...WDF i blinked on him... but we gotta love them tho...Click to expand...


----------



## lisaf

35_Smiling said:


> I am trying to get my bbt ov charts link but i can't seem to locate it...do anyone have any idea so i can show my link OR is there an easier ticker program out there?

If you use fertility friend, go to the sharing button on the left side, then you will see the address or you can hit preview and copy the link that it takes you.
It also has tickers on their site but I forget where they are.


----------



## Smile4me

hi ladies, OMG it took me forever to catch up here :)
I am so extatic for Onelil she texted me when she found out ! WOO HOO
well I missed my 21 day bloods due to my emotions, I was due on Thursday to go get it when I was in the cafeteria at work when one of my co-workers went out of her way to tell me she was 2 months preggers and had to mention it was the first time they tried... now she knows I had a mc last month so at the time I was like WTF would you be so eager to go out of your way to tell me this? in hin sight, I realize she was just really happy and probably not really thinking about my feelings so I took Friday off and just spent the day planning my dd's surprise 16th and then today had three soccer games with the girlies and a Girl Scout Field Trip so I missed getting my cd21 bloods and quite honestly I dont see it being a big deal, I HOPE my doc thinks the same thing but I just couldnt do it. UGH I've just been so overwhelmed with emotions lately but trying to contain them as best as I can but it sure is hard. 

I hope one of us gets a BFP soon!


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, Ladies! Sorry I was away and didn't get to thank you all for all of your sweet comments. My hubby and I were celebrating our 5 year anniversary. Anyway, I am only 5 weeks... Extremely nervous and cautious, but also SUUUUUPER EXCITED! I couldn't help looking at maternity clothes at the mall this weekend, and even almost convinced myself to go into the "FETAL STUDIO" where they take ultrasounds! Hahaha. It's like a portrait studio for your unborn, in the mall. Quite a riot, really. Go to the doctor's, people!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies onelil so made up for you hun giving you lots of sticky dust afm af whent yesterday whooppp spoke with my doctor and she think its not in planting so i made a appointment to se fs carnt wait to see what he going to do is there anything i can take to help it in plant xxxxx


----------



## Firefox

Smile4me said:


> hi ladies, OMG it took me forever to catch up here :)
> I am so extatic for Onelil she texted me when she found out ! WOO HOO
> well I missed my 21 day bloods due to my emotions, I was due on Thursday to go get it when I was in the cafeteria at work when one of my co-workers went out of her way to tell me she was 2 months preggers and had to mention it was the first time they tried... now she knows I had a mc last month so at the time I was like WTF would you be so eager to go out of your way to tell me this? in hin sight, I realize she was just really happy and probably not really thinking about my feelings so I took Friday off and just spent the day planning my dd's surprise 16th and then today had three soccer games with the girlies and a Girl Scout Field Trip so I missed getting my cd21 bloods and quite honestly I dont see it being a big deal, I HOPE my doc thinks the same thing but I just couldnt do it. UGH I've just been so overwhelmed with emotions lately but trying to contain them as best as I can but it sure is hard.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope one of us gets a BFP soon!

Sorry to hear that Smile, some people are really insensitive and have absoutely no idea how soul destroying it is to be in our situation, you are probably right that she was just over exicited (and rightly so!) but it doesnt make it any easier i know! One of my friends at work told me she was pregnant earlier this week and I really didnt like the way I felt about it(and still do). She's only been trying a month too (its her 2nd). To me it seems like EVERYONE around me can just get pregnant whenever they fancy, im not sure that its ever going to get easier...!

Glad you found other things to occupy your mind (and hope it worked), my problem is that no matter what i am doing i always think back to this! 

Are you at the end of cycle 3 now? Will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## ttcbaby117

Smile4me - oh so insensitive. I do realise people are really insensitive. I had to sit last night with some of my closest friends talk about hwo they are getting their newborns to sleep more and how oftent hey are feeding...etc....they all know what i have been going through but I really dont think what a stab to the heart it all is....at the same time you cant really say anything because you dont want them to start sensoring what they say around you and walk on egg shells ya know! 

Caz - did your dr give you any reason why she would think the egg is not implanting?


----------



## ttcbaby117

lisa - nope no tropical storm here yet...LOL...I hope none to be honest but the rain was night though short lived. Me and DH took the boat to get gased up cz he was goign diving early this morning and went out found a sand bank and jumped in. Funny cuz we didnt have any swim suits on so we just went au naturale! LOL, nice to be able to be spontaneous like that every once ina while!


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> Smile4me - oh so insensitive. I do realise people are really insensitive. I had to sit last night with some of my closest friends talk about hwo they are getting their newborns to sleep more and how oftent hey are feeding...etc....they all know what i have been going through but I really dont think what a stab to the heart it all is....at the same time you cant really say anything because you dont want them to start sensoring what they say around you and walk on egg shells ya know!
> 
> Caz - did your dr give you any reason why she would think the egg is not implanting?

because i have had 3 losses all together and she wants me to see my fs cuz she dosent want to jump in xxxx


----------



## McMummy

Hi Ladies,

Can I join the club please?!?

I got my very first clomiphene prescription yesterday, got the pills all ready to start taking... AF is due on Friday so unless I've been v lucky & fallen already (been TTC for 2 years) then I'll be starting on them Saturday! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

good luck mcmummy xxxxxx


----------



## Firefox

Hi mcmummy, best of luck with your first cycle!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

McMummyTTC said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I join the club please?!?
> 
> I got my very first clomiphene prescription yesterday, got the pills all ready to start taking... AF is due on Friday so unless I've been v lucky & fallen already (been TTC for 2 years) then I'll be starting on them Saturday! xxx


:wave:hello McMummyTTC welcome to the club!


----------



## winston83

Hello mcmummy welcome to the gang gd luck with your first cycle x


----------



## ttc_tasha

Hi girls. This is my first cycle of clomid. The first day of my last cycle was 15th august, I took clomid days 5-9 (19th-23rd), I usually have a 26-28day cycle, today is day 29. I tested on Friday with a bfn. I daren't test again. I'm not sure wen I o'd or even if I did because I didn't use opk, I know that sounds ridiculous but we have been ttc since last June with no luck at all, I have been using opk for the last 14month and my dh said to give it a break this month as he was feeling it more like a chore, so we decided to relax this month, which seemed to bring us closer together. Anyway just wondering if anyones had longer cycles with clomid? And can clomid cause pregnancy symptoms? 

Baby dust to all :) xxx


----------



## boots2

Morning all
Congratulations Onelil and hello to MCmummy and tasha.
Sarah x


----------



## Annie18

Morning everyone,
and hello to Mcmummy and tasha too. good luck.

smile sorry your work colleague was so insensitive hon, people just don't seem to get how hard it all is.

take care everyone x


----------



## hevGsd

Hello all! Hope everyone is all well.

Just a quick question, Ive just got the results back from day 22 bloods and the prog was 57 this time, the cycle before was 85 both on 100mg of clomid. How high does it have to be to ovulate? 
I didnt "feel" like I ovulated this month and didnt do any opk's. I'm waiting for the witch to make an apperance today so I can start cycle 4.:thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your all good well just done my sons secondary school form carnt believe he in his last year at primary school xxxxxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

hevGsd said:


> Hello all! Hope everyone is all well.
> 
> Just a quick question, Ive just got the results back from day 22 bloods and the prog was 57 this time, the cycle before was 85 both on 100mg of clomid. How high does it have to be to ovulate?
> I didnt "feel" like I ovulated this month and didnt do any opk's. I'm waiting for the witch to make an apperance today so I can start cycle 4.:thumbup:

Both 57 and 85 are very good numbers. The Doctors look for anything above 30 to indicate ovulation has taken place :thumbup: Good Luck x


----------



## mrphyemma

Welcome mcmummy and tasha !!

Caz I know how you feel, my eldest son has just started sixth form college. It is hard to take in!

Hi Annie, nice to hear from you, how are you doing?

Everyone else?? 

I'm Cd19. Not sure if I have ovulated yet as I destroyed all of my ttc tools. CM is all I have to go on now. I had cramping last night so maybe it was then.


----------



## MrsChambers

Hey girls well back from my follicle tracking scan Cd 13 and there is no dominant follicles. I have to go back on day 16 see if any are making an appearance but it looks like 100mg isnt going to work for me! The nurse has told me to go back on Metformin it may not make much difference to this cycle but may for the next cycle so looks like they will maybe try me on one more cycle of 100mg after this then who knows what will be next. 

I feel such a failure given the right drug my body cant even ovulate! It's pathetic! What on earth am I here for I cant even do the most simplest of female tasks!


----------



## winston83

Awww mrs chambers don't be so hard on urself please it's not ur fault at all they just need to get u the rite combination maybe like me u mite need to jump up to 150 mg or maybe the metaformin will help u r anything but a failure huni xxxxxx


----------



## MrsHennieB

Hello everyone!
The "short" version of my story is this.....
Have been ttc for 4 and a half years and have been diagnosed with PCOS for 2 years. Have had several false starts resulting in m/c :cry: Its so hard when people tell you "well at least you can conceive"........I will only be grateful of that with a healthy pregnancy behind me and a beautiful baby in my arms! Do you know what I mean??!! :wacko:

Have been taking 1500mg (high dose) of Metformin for 2 years and finally have a perfect 30 day cycle. My infertility Dr now thinks the time's right to start Clomid......EEEEEK!!! We go on the 13th October for all our information. Basically I'm terrified, anxious, excited, cautious all at the same time!

I'd love a "real" persons input on what I should expect from the next few months, instead of trawling through medical examples!!! :dohh:

Lots of love....... :hug:


----------



## McMummy

Aww thanx for all the welcome messages! I must say BabyandBump is a really friendly place, especially compared to some forums I have been on - on a few you are lucky to get any sort of acknowledgment! :growlmad:

I am 10dpo today, I caved & tested this morning...not so much as a hint of a line BUT it ain't over til the fat lady sings or at least til the old :witch: makes an appearance :thumbup: 

:dust: to all xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Welcome MrshennieB, so sorry for your losses. I hope the clomid can help you achieve that sticky bean x

MrsC don't feel bad, you are not a failure, you just haven't got the correct dose for you yet. 150mg may be just what you need to make some juicy eggs :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

welcome hun emma were geting old haha thats what it is only seems 2minutes i was taking him nursery xxxxxx


----------



## Onelildream

MCmummy- Don't worry hun, my cycle was way late. I took a test at 13dpo, and got nothing... but at cd36 (an entire week later) I got a bfp. So it might have just meant later ovulation...

Chambers, Hun, keep your chin up, once you get the right dose you will be ovulating like crazy! I'm thinking of you, Hun.

MrshennieB- Sorry you have gone through so many m/cs. I hear ya, it's difficult. I've gone through 3 myself. Keep your spirits up...

AFM-I'm doing well. Anxiously awaiting my first ultrasound which is Oct 6th. Kinda far away, but atleast I have a nurse consult next week; maybe I can convince them to let me have an earlier scan? Maybe I can wait it out... Idk, I'm quite afraid to even get too involved right now, before hitting 12 weeks. Maybe I'll relax after that...And that won't be until Halloween.


----------



## MrsChambers

Thank you so much ladies. You really know how to make someone feel better. The fertility nurse today just sort of said if your not responding your not repsonding and that is a totally different story. But didnt exand further. I just got the impresion they wouldnt bother putting me up to 150mg. I just can't understand how 50mg could work the first time and 100mg doesnt. 

I really can't see me getting some follicles by Thursday this week though CD16 when i got lots of littleish ones on CD13.


----------



## keepsmiling

i read sumwhere that follies can grow up to 2mm a day so u never no hun,, wot size were they>
xx


----------



## lisaf

Mrs C - some women are 'clomid resistant' ... the drug just doesn't work well for them. They should be able to try you on something else instead of wasting your time on the clomid.
They do clomid first because it makes 80% of women ovulate and is super super cheap. There are other drugs out there that are more effective than clomid.

Mrs Hennie - Don't be too scared of the clomid. Congrats on all you've achieved so far with the 30 day cycle etc. Thats a LONG time to be TTC :hugs:
Most of us seemed to have very minimal side effects from the clomid! A few of us had hot flashes... many of us had the occasional emotional outburst (I didn't have any at 50mg but had one at 100mg)... a couple of us have had insomnia... many of us have gotten a bit of depression from it etc...


----------



## Onelildream

Chambers- maybe you can request Femara, or something?? Speak up to your Dr and just let them know you have had enough; you are emotionally at the end of your rope. They usually will work with you if you are bold and tell them how you really feel. It took 18 months to conceive my son, and this time I told my doctor I could not emotionally handle that. That's why he put me on Clomid. If I hadn't said anything, he wouldn't hae known... I hope that helps, Hun. Dr's aren't always the best at reading cues...


----------



## lisaf

Onelildream said:


> Dr's aren't always the best at reading cues...

Now thats the truth!!! Mine had no clue how rude he was being to me until I burst into tears... it was almost worth it to see the moment of panic in his eyes that he now had a hysterical woman on his hands. Haha!! Revenge!

Edit: (I should say my OLD doctor... stopped going to him after that time!)


----------



## MrsHennieB

Thank you all for your warm welcome! :hug:
I suppose everyone's expectations AND outcomes from Clomid are different....so I'll just have to wait and see!! Roll on the 13th I say!! :happydance:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Good night ladies and for some good morning! lol

Welcome new comers wow glad to meet you all!

Well today I on CD15 (Monday) and I got a positive on my OPK so time for some extra :sex::spermy::sex: and :dust:


----------



## MrsChambers

Morning ladies, Thanks for all your kind words you really have been a wonderful support network for me recently.

Ok so today I am feeling better and more on top of it again in all fairness this is probably cos i got a reading last night. I have always been a bit scared about getting one done and dont totally believe in them however it really picked me up last night and even maybe brought me to my senses a little bit! xxx


----------



## boots2

great news on the positive OPK !

Hi to everyone else I am plodding along on day 5 insomnias back so feeling shattered grumpy and slightly unhinged.

SARAH X


----------



## Annie18

Hi everyone hope you all well,

Mrs C glad you feeling brighter, i had follicel scan this month and 100mg and they told me had no follicles and was clomid resistant. He still told me to take 150mg on next cycle just incase respond to that, and have my ovarian drilling booked in for nov. I know what you mean about feeling like failure because of your body, we are not though honey, it's totally out of our control which is what i find so frustrating about it all, Sure it will happen for us all soon.

AFM just waiting for period so can take 150mg on next cycle.

take care everyone xx


----------



## Annie18

mrphyemma said:


> Welcome mcmummy and tasha !!
> 
> Caz I know how you feel, my eldest son has just started sixth form college. It is hard to take in!
> 
> Hi Annie, nice to hear from you, how are you doing?
> 
> Everyone else??
> 
> I'm Cd19. Not sure if I have ovulated yet as I destroyed all of my ttc tools. CM is all I have to go on now. I had cramping last night so maybe it was then.

Hi emma, not doing too bad thanks, trying to stay positve and waiting for AF so can get on next cycle. Hope you Ovd hon, keeping fingers crossed for you x


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies chilling today done lots of exercise yesterday and done some sit ups and i haven't done them in a while and my stomach is aching the weather he is rain rain rain wish i was in spain with my son xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsChambers

Onelil - I have just realised I have not said congratulations to you on your exciting news. Please forgive me. Congratulations to you both it definitely gives the rest of us hope xxx


----------



## Onelildream

Chambers-Thank you. I mean it. Without the support here, I would be crazy. Seriously insane. TTC is almost too much to handle... We're just hoping this little one stays put this time. 

I remember the pain of TTC my son for 18 months. It was torture. My heart goes out to everyone who is ttc... The toll it has on your emotions is real and often misunderstood. Also for those who have lost. FINALLY getting pregnant and then losing a baby is devastating. My heart aches for all of you. And, (luckily?), I can say that I understand your pain.


----------



## Smile4me

Hi ladies!
I love the support we all offer one another, it helps us get through this painful thing called TTC :) I'm sorry I havent posted lately, just been trying to keep my mind off of things, keeping busy but You ladies are on my mind all the time, My FX'd for each and every one of us. We have had so many BFP's since I joined in May... it gives everyone hope that Clomid does in fact work! 
I am planning on testing Friday but I also realize that is only 11dpo so I'm not getting my hopes up. I do have the same kind of feeling as last time, some heartburn and the lump in my throat, very strange and hard to explain but its like heartburn but it is in my throat???? 

I just wanted to say Hi and I am sending babydust to everyone!!!!


----------



## lisaf

Good luck smile4me... I really really hope you get a sticky BFP on Friday! :hugs:


----------



## Firefox

Good luck smile!

Mrs C, Im in pretty much the same situation as you (although I didnt get such good numbers in my first cycle!).

I got my blood test results today from CD21 - 5.1mnl and 7DPO - 1.7mnl......100mg def does not work for me!! I knew the numbers would be low for 7DPO as AF had started then but its REALLY low for CD21!! As this is the only cycle that I got a positive opk and peak on my clearblue monitor I am ultra confused!!! Its like my body tries to ovulate and produces the symptoms in temp rise & EWCM :wacko: but then doesnt bother! Soo frustrating!!!

Am glad that I have my FS appointment tomorrow but I am also super scared that they wont do anything


----------



## lisaf

Firefox - ask about the HCG trigger shot... one possible ovulation issue is that the egg doesn't properly release... the HCG trigger shot is supposed to ensure the egg gets released properly. If the egg didn't release, you wouldn't get a proper corpus luteum and would have a short LP etc etc... 
I think you'd get the positive OPKs and peak and everything else, but if the egg doesn't fully release, it really can't continue on properly, you know?

Hope that helps a little, I don't know a ton about it, just what I've picked up from other girls.


----------



## Firefox

Thanks Lisa, I will add it to my list of questions. I expect it will come down to the stingy NHS not offering that treatment but I will def ask the question!!

I am thinking of going private if I dont get anywhere tomorrow


----------



## lisaf

I think the HCG shot isn't too expensive (at least when compared to other fertility treatments)... I think its like $350 here... so I'm not so sure the NHS would be too stingy about it if there is reason to believe its necessary. Most women don't seem to need it, but your symptoms make me wonder if you successfully released that egg, you know?

FSs are SO much better at this than the regular GP/GYNs!!!
Can't wait to hear what they say though!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies - just stopping in to see how everyone is doing! Hope you are all having a great day and wonderful evening!


----------



## lisaf

oh... and my FS told me not to take any painkillers besides tylenol or aspirin BECAUSE the others like Advil/Aleve are known to cause issues with successful egg release (and I heard someone say something similar about a chemical that is in a lot of antibacterial soaps - so if you use those TONS it COULD be possibly part of the problem). So if you take Aleve daily or something, it might part of the problem?


----------



## lisaf

YAY TTC... 3 weeks 1 day... thats ALMOST down to a 2ww until you can try again. I'm so excited for you!


----------



## ttcbaby117

LOL....I have never really thought of it that way but you are right...in a way, I am almost in a tww....LOL...I figure on my next cycle which should start around ocotober 10th.


----------



## DragonMummy

seem to have lost my subscription to this thread hence i keep forgetting to come in here. however i have resubscribed!

onelil OMG i am sooo pleased for you! amazing news.

Lisa glad things are all going well with you

so i am 5dpo. am getting some quite violent ov pains and lots and lots of lotiony cm. stood up too quickly and was doubled over with pain from my right ovary, as i type the left feels like it is being knifed. WTF??? is that even normal?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hmmm, I had sorry ovaries after oving for about a week after I actually oved. If it continues I would have a scan done...but otherwise....just another lovely clomid s/e. You all moved into your new house yet?


----------



## 35_Smiling

:wave: Hi everyone!!!

I've been so busy having loads of fun lol :sex: haaaa haaa

Hey I have a question... so been that I ov late even though I have a positive OPK do you suggest we continue :sex: with the :spermy: meet egg plan after :sex: for the 3 days?? You know BD every other day till my period... what you think...would that be over-kill??


----------



## Simi78

Hi everyone! I just thought id update you. I went for a folical tracking scan yesterday and my dr said that my ovaries looked really good but no folicals, he said that i may have already OV'd....i have been testing but not had anymore than a very faint line...so i could be preg...couldnt i??? no sign of period yet and maybe im thinking too much into it but i have been feeling like a light pinching sensation in my tummy...anyone had this?
I know it could be too early to tell...

I have to go and have 21 day bloods done on Monday to see if i have OV's at all this month...OHHHH all this waiting is killing me!!!

I hope everyone is ook, how are you Lisa? xxxx


----------



## winston83

Morning ladies how are u all dragon nice to see you back smile will keep fx for u Hun xxx
Lots of love to everyone xxxx


----------



## winston83

Today I am cd30 of a 30-35 day cycle not sure what dpo I am a's got pos opkz at both cd17 and cd 25 got lots of bd in anyway so have both days covered so I'm either 13dpo or 5dpo will just wait and see if af comes in 5days if not il take it a's ovd cd25 and go from there xx


----------



## McMummy

Hey, The old :witch: caught up with me today so tomorrow will be my first ever day on Clomid. Eeeeeek :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all mcmummy aw sorry she got you hun fx for next cycle xxxxx


----------



## Simi78

Aww McMummy sorry she got you....welcome aboard! xx


----------



## Simi78

caz & bob said:


> :wave: girls how are you all mcmummy aw sorry she got you hun fx for next cycle xxxxx

Hey hi how are you? x


----------



## caz & bob

ok hunnie ty and you just chillin watching the oh on xbox live ha just started to rain here now was going to put the washing out but carnt now xxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

afternoon all.

woop for cycle 1 of clomid, mcmummy! here's hoping youre one of the lucky ones that graduates from here in the first month!

TTC yep all moved in now. pm me your name if youre on facebook as i have loads of pics of the house on there!

nothing of any consequence to report here, as expected. still got lots of cm, am very tired and have sore boobs, heartburn and slight morning nausea. All completely normal for the 2ww for me so not getting my hopes up at all.

Except that I just generally am!


----------



## lisaf

Simi.. .it will be interesting to see if you did O... keep us posted on the bloodwork results!

AFM - we've been having some puppy drama in our house... he seems to be healthy but is just wigging out over something... and we might have shoved him off the bed last night (a LONG drop from our high bed for such a little guy). Feeling very guilty but we don't know if we shoved him off, if he rolled off or if he jumped :dohh: He's physically fine, was just freaked out and shaking etc.


----------



## caz & bob

aw poor puppy xxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi there ladies. I just wondered if I can join you. I may be going on clomid as if I don't get my bfp this cycle this is the avenue I propose to take. I have been ttc for 9 months but I am over 35. I have made an appointment for tomorrow with my Dr and I am going to ask for a referral to a FS so that I can discuss clomid. 

My question is this....

I have been ovulating since Feb as I had bloodworks but I never got the level of my progesterone and I believe it might be borderline because sometimes I have had spotting a few days before af and if I don't get that then I have discoloured brown golden cm. Therefore I suspect my O might not be strong enough or my follicles are not reaching maturity. This is all my belief though. What I was wondering is....will a FS put my on clomid even though I am oving as I also use OPK and get pos on these every month. I have read other threads on here about ladies being put on clomid even though they are oving to give optimum chances and they have been successful.

Can anybody shed any light on this and also can anybody tell me if they have been prescribed clomid even though they ovulate and if they got their :bfp:?


----------



## caz & bob

hiya missmoo yes i ovulated with it hun i had 2 losses but they are plenty off people on the clomid club have got bfps off it good luck hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Thanks caz x


----------



## DragonMummy

quite a few people get put on it even though they ovulate as it improves egg quality as well! best of luck to you and here's hoping you don't have to come in here officially! x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww thanks draggonmummy xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

:wave: everyone!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: smiling! xx


----------



## Simi78

lisaf said:


> Simi.. .it will be interesting to see if you did O... keep us posted on the bloodwork results!
> 
> AFM - we've been having some puppy drama in our house... he seems to be healthy but is just wigging out over something... and we might have shoved him off the bed last night (a LONG drop from our high bed for such a little guy). Feeling very guilty but we don't know if we shoved him off, if he rolled off or if he jumped :dohh: He's physically fine, was just freaked out and shaking etc.

Hey Lisa, Thanks hun...
Yes it will be interesting to see if i O'd at all...i was feeling very tired and also getting very hot flushes last week...and nothing really this week...

I will keep you posted on the blood results...
Hope your keeping well? xx


----------



## winston83

Morning ladies how's everyone doing xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning Win. Am doing well this end except I just cannot banish the urge to POAS!


----------



## winston83

Tell me about it dm lol it's such an urge lol


----------



## sarlar

do it ladies!! haha i am a poas addict:)


----------



## DragonMummy

sarlar it's me. i have been furiously poas since 5dpo! only ic's though, you know it's serious when i crack open the frers!


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all just got back fro he gym and now chilling xxxxxxxx


----------



## winston83

Ha ha dm I have tinkled on a few ic also this past couple of days but being a's I am not sure if I am 14or7dpo not really expecting anything lol


----------



## boots2

Hi all
Hope everyones feeling good.
I took my last clomid for this month this morning so now its waiting for something to happen time.AF s still hanging around so its going to be a while but fingers crossed. 
Love to all Sarah x


----------



## DragonMummy

well my ov day varies, Sarah so keep a close eye. My days have been 12, 14 and 19 respectively! I liked the day 12 one. Less stressful!


----------



## MrsChambers

Aftrnoon ladies, well I have been for my second scan and there is still nothing going on so I am to stop taking clomid and wait for the consultant to see me again in November to see what the next step is. The fertility nurse thinks it may well be a lap and dye with ovarian drilling but who knows? So on that note ladies that is me out of the clomid club x


----------



## DragonMummy

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Well, whatever it takes, eh? Would they not consider something like gonal f? I've spoken to Fitzy79 about that as clomid didn't do a bloody thing for her but the gonal worked a treat!


----------



## caz & bob

aw stay mrs c xxxxxxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Simi78 said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> Simi.. .xx
> 
> 
> Can I ask you a question if you don't mind...you have that you were on 100mg of Clomid but did not ovulate...how do you know if you don't OV? Do you still have a period? or did the OPK showed negative? How we not OV? sorry for the questions...please I hope i am not being too personal.Click to expand...


----------



## 35_Smiling

DragonMummy said:


> Morning Win. Am doing well this end except I just cannot banish the urge to POAS!


I am confused...what is POAS?


----------



## caz & bob

polycystic ovaries hun xxx


----------



## lisaf

POAS is pee on a stick

Mrs C - you're free to still hang around, lots of girls in here are no longer on clomid but we want to stay caught up with each other... or you can move over to the before, during and after club but its a lot quieter there.


One of my dear friends just got her BFP on her 2nd round of clomid. She ovulated on her own, but very late in her cycle, nothing else seemed wrong. She did 50mg with trigger shots on both cycles, had decent sized follicles both times. This time her progesterone was lower, and we'd joked that anything different might mean better chances.
She didn't get her BFP until the day before her period was due, even using the 10mius I sent her, lol. She's been TTC since July 2009 (and I should add that every one of her SILs and her own sister - 4 women total have been pregnant and had their babies since she started trying... can't imagine how rough that was!).
Thought I'd share the hope for you gals who worry that clomid doesn't help when you already O on your own.. or worry that if it fails the first time it will never work etc...


----------



## Britt11

hey girls how are you? sorry I havent posted in a bit, have been swamped.
I head to New York tomorrow morning with girlfriends, so freakin excited!!
we are staying right in Manhattan/Times Square.

I am 6dpo right now, so far nothing really- will post when I'm back

:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

have a good time britt xxxxx


----------



## winston83

Have an amazing time Britt Hun catch u when u get bk huni xxxx


----------



## Firefox

Hey everyone, 

I went to see my FS yesterday and she's taken me off the clomid and she will do ovarian drilling and test my tubes with the dye to see if that helps with my ovulation problem. She said that if I dont ovulate on my own after that then the clomid may work better as the drilling is supposed to make my hormones work better (lower testosterone).

The worst thing about it all is that i have to wait for an appointment to come through, it could be within the next two months (or longer). I am soo impatient and hate the waiting game, cos I know that i have no chance on my own of ov it kinda makes it worse if you know what I mean.

Hope you dont mind but I am still going to hang around this thread as I want to know how you guys are all getting on.

I dont suppose any of you have been through the ovarian drilling/ dye process?


----------



## lisaf

Firefox... I'm glad they're being pro-active about it though. And from what I've heard the drilling just SOUNDS scary.. its no worse than a regular lap... or at least thats what I heard? Interesting that it lowers your testosterone.. mine was kind of high (not that I was surprised to hear that since I'm rather assertive/aggresive and driven etc)

I don't remember if anyone here has actually had the drilling yet... but our Bahama lady TTC can help you cope with the wait, I can't imagine having to wait like you guys :hugs: Maybe she has some good tips on how to distract yourself?

I had the HSG dye... where they inject it through your cervix. I know there is another dye (the lap & dye) which does the dye outside the uterus and it spills back in through the tubes (I think).


----------



## Firefox

Thanks Lisa, the NHS is pretty stingy!!! 

Does Bahama lady TTC check out this thread much, I cant say that ive seen her post?

One of my friends had the same process a while ago..it didnt work for them as they had to go on to IVF but the IVF worked for them, hopefully I'll find something that works one day. Like you say I dont think the process is bad, its the general antesthetic that scares me cos ive never had it before, plus there is the fear that they'll find something major wrong or make my problems worse somehow! Least im better off knowing!!

I'm trying not to get too down about it as it is out of my hands now really for the next couple of months. Taking clomid did turn me into a bit of a psycho so I am actually glad to take a break from it. Like you say at least they are doing something, when I first started the appointment she suggested going back to the 50mg, thank god she then decided that the drilling might be the better option...:wacko:


Hey hope alls good with you, will follow you on your new journal!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Britt11 said:


> hey girls how are you? sorry I havent posted in a bit, have been swamped.
> I head to New York tomorrow morning with girlfriends, so freakin excited!!
> we are staying right in Manhattan/Times Square.
> 
> I am 6dpo right now, so far nothing really- will post when I'm back
> 
> :hugs:

Wow you have loads of fun! 
I wish I was in your shoes at about now! Hurrican Igor is a direct hit to Bermuda! 

Arrgg...I am not even ready for this hurrican but my main concern is my ""CAR"" its no where around my house that will protect it soooo i planed to park it at a food market's underground parking lot...I might get a $50.00 parking ticket or they might clamp my wheel ($100.00 to un-clamp it) but I don't care...as long its not damaged by the hurrican! then I will be paying more! lol


----------



## MrsChambers

Firefox I too have been taken off clomid today and they are thinking ovarian drilling for me too however I am going to have to wail until I see the consultant in November before I can even get put on the waiting list. So could be another 4 months or so for me x


----------



## DragonMummy

i hate the wait in limbo. i hate feeling like i have no control - it's bloody horrible. best of luck to you x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Firefox, I think lisaf is talking about me....LOL...I like my new nickname though! Yes I have to wait 4 months before I can ttc, as you can see from my ticker, I have a few weeks till my cycle starts where I can ttc again. It hasnt been that bad but waiting to have the surgery was hard for me.

DM - I just Pmed you!!!

Britt - have fun in New York, I will be in upstate NY in 2 weeks for my bday I cant wait!


----------



## wanting2010

Hey girls, looks like I am going to be joining you.

I had a doctor's appointment this morning and was given Clomid after being diagnosed with PCOS. I'm currently on CD 10 and still bleeding, but it has been very light, so my doctor also gave me Provera to take for 10 days to stop this period and start a new one, and we will be going off of that. Then I take Clomid CD 5-9.

She wants to do CD 21 bloodwork, but now I'm home and I've realized that CD 21 may fall in the middle of my vacation...so I'm going to call back up there tomorrow to ask if I should go ahead and start the Provera and have to skip the bloodwork if I'm on vacation, or if I should wait a few days to start taking it.


----------



## DragonMummy

i'd just go ahead hun. if you are temping and using opk's you'll know if you've ov'd or not. Plus clomid does mess with your ov days so it's not really possible to predict. x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Welcome wanting!!! xxx :hi:


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies,

Firefox and MrsC I hope you continue to stick around even though you are on clomid breaks.
Britt have a wonderful time in NY with your friends and fingers crossed for a BFp on your return x
Dragonmummy and Winston I shall be eagerly awaiting BFP news from the both of you too x

Hope everyone else is okay and a big welcome to the new ladies xx

AFM.... CD23? Around 5-8dpo but not sure as no opk's or thermometer this cycle! x


----------



## girlmonkey31

Hey everyone, well my cycle 1 of clomid is now over and ive had a BFN so im waiting now for AF to arrive so that I can start cycle 2. Im not too disappointed as i knew i didnt ovulate this month so ive got an appointment with the Dr next wednesday to ask for some blood tests and things to check whats going on just to put my mind at rest! I dont like being unmonitored whilst taking this drug, there are such regional variations in what you get!

Im in the southwest, can you demand to have scans and things or is that only after you have taken clomid for more than 3 months?


Wishing you all BFP's!! x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

girlmonkey31 - I hope you get your :bfp: second cycle! xx I thought that they automatically scanned you whilst on clomid. I am going to ask this when and if I get prescribed this. I would feel so afraid if I wasn't monitored and scanned. 

Does everybody else get monitored and scanned on clomid? 

worried now


----------



## winston83

I got bloods at day 21 on all my cycles but wasn't given follicle scans until I went onto 150mg they said I needed scanning a's more chance of multiple follicles or overstimulation xx


----------



## winston83

I am sooo looking forward to next week this time next Friday I shall be on route to sunny Skegness lol camping for a nice long weekend will be so good to just relax will defo poas before I go if af isn't here before a's I would like to have a few cheeky vinos while away xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

winston83 said:


> I got bloods at day 21 on all my cycles but wasn't given follicle scans until I went onto 150mg they said I needed scanning a's more chance of multiple follicles or overstimulation xx

Do you have to go to the Hospital where you are seeing the FS for bloods or will they just let you go to your local doctors for them? x


----------



## winston83

MissyMooMoo said:


> winston83 said:
> 
> 
> I got bloods at day 21 on all my cycles but wasn't given follicle scans until I went onto 150mg they said I needed scanning a's more chance of multiple follicles or overstimulation xx
> 
> Do you have to go to the Hospital where you are seeing the FS for bloods or will they just let you go to your local doctors for them? xClick to expand...

I got my bloods done by the nurse at my local gp surgery then called my fs 2days later to get the results x


----------



## Simi78

35_Smiling said:


> Simi78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> Simi.. .xx
> 
> 
> Can I ask you a question if you don't mind...you have that you were on 100mg of Clomid but did not ovulate...how do you know if you don't OV? Do you still have a period? or did the OPK showed negative? How we not OV? sorry for the questions...please I hope i am not being too personal.Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya, no its ok to ask really dont mind! Basically the last few times i was taking Clomid 100mg i was also seeing my FS each cycle for a scan and from that he said that the focicals didnt look big enough...also yes i did test too and they were always negative...
> 
> This time its been different when i went for my scan my FS said my ovaries looked very good and he is very sure that i would have OV'd...he has asked me to go and have a blood test on Monday 20th which will show whether i have OV's this month or not...
> 
> Where are you with everything? xxClick to expand...


----------



## MissyMooMoo

winston83 said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winston83 said:
> 
> 
> I got bloods at day 21 on all my cycles but wasn't given follicle scans until I went onto 150mg they said I needed scanning a's more chance of multiple follicles or overstimulation xx
> 
> Do you have to go to the Hospital where you are seeing the FS for bloods or will they just let you go to your local doctors for them? xClick to expand...
> 
> I got my bloods done by the nurse at my local gp surgery then called my fs 2days later to get the results xClick to expand...

Oh great then that's probably what they will have me do too x


----------



## Simi78

Firefox said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I went to see my FS yesterday and she's taken me off the clomid and she will do ovarian drilling and test my tubes with the dye to see if that helps with my ovulation problem. She said that if I dont ovulate on my own after that then the clomid may work better as the drilling is supposed to make my hormones work better (lower testosterone).
> 
> The worst thing about it all is that i have to wait for an appointment to come through, it could be within the next two months (or longer). I am soo impatient and hate the waiting game, cos I know that i have no chance on my own of ov it kinda makes it worse if you know what I mean.
> 
> Hope you dont mind but I am still going to hang around this thread as I want to know how you guys are all getting on.
> 
> I dont suppose any of you have been through the ovarian drilling/ dye process?

Hiya, yes i had the drilling done last Sept and i couldnt start trying again until much later, the doctors say it only lasts about 6 months, dont mean to scare you and i was at a bad hospital, i got an infection after the op that was very hard to get rid of so by the time i was ready to try TCC again it was over the 6 months....so unfortunatly i dont have any great news for you, but before i had it done i did hear some very positive things about it but i was very unlucky! Good luck and if you need any more advise of info on the procedure please let me know. xx


----------



## Simi78

winston83 said:


> I am sooo looking forward to next week this time next Friday I shall be on route to sunny Skegness lol camping for a nice long weekend will be so good to just relax will defo poas before I go if af isn't here before a's I would like to have a few cheeky vinos while away xx

Have a great time hun! This time next Friday i will be off to Prague on a girly holiday...anyone been there...if so any tips, ideas or advice would be great! 
Booked the holiday before starting Clomid this cycle and with all the excitement so far not sure if i am/or going to be pregnant...so not sure if im going to be able to drink...i suppose alot of people who dont know early that they are, drink dont they....i dont want to do anything that may complicate it so...votes please...should i or shouldnt i, or even can i or not???


----------



## MissyMooMoo

That's a difficult one. I have been ttc for 8 months now and I usually don't drink on the run up to ov or in the 2ww but as soon as I know af is coming I have allowed myself a wee glass or two. It really is saving a lot of money too which will come in nicely when our baby is born. Also I always feel better for not doing it because I feel healthier and proud of myself. If I did do it, I know I would just end up punishing myself with guilt and then would start to think, when af turned up, that if I hadn't had a drink that I might be pregnant. So for me drinking is a no go area.


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all weekend again whooppp my son is back tomorrow off his happy holidays carnt wait to see him xxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: caz awww bet you can't wait to see him x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Simi78 said:


> winston83 said:
> 
> 
> I am sooo looking forward to next week this time next Friday I shall be on route to sunny Skegness lol camping for a nice long weekend will be so good to just relax will defo poas before I go if af isn't here before a's I would like to have a few cheeky vinos while away xx
> 
> Have a great time hun! This time next Friday i will be off to Prague on a girly holiday...anyone been there...if so any tips, ideas or advice would be great!
> Booked the holiday before starting Clomid this cycle and with all the excitement so far not sure if i am/or going to be pregnant...so not sure if im going to be able to drink...i suppose alot of people who dont know early that they are, drink dont they....i dont want to do anything that may complicate it so...votes please...should i or shouldnt i, or even can i or not???Click to expand...

Honestly hun, I have been told many of times since begining TTC that under normal circumstances you wouldnt be aware that you were pregnant so early (its only because we are testing and temping and taking medications to help us) but normally you wouldnt know you were so I think if your gettin :bfn: before you go on holiday i would drink comfortably and then if it was a :bfp: when i cam back of holiday it was meant to be.. dont guilt yourself over it.
I know lots of people have tried along time, but like i say under normal circumstances aka the olden days, we would have been non the wiser until after 6weeks.
Hope this helps xxx:hugs:


----------



## Firefox

ttcbaby117 said:


> Firefox, I think lisaf is talking about me....LOL...I like my new nickname though! Yes I have to wait 4 months before I can ttc, as you can see from my ticker, I have a few weeks till my cycle starts where I can ttc again. It hasnt been that bad but waiting to have the surgery was hard for me.
> 
> DM - I just Pmed you!!!
> 
> Britt - have fun in New York, I will be in upstate NY in 2 weeks for my bday I cant wait!

Hey ttc!

Im hoping that you can explain a bit about the process you went through? I figure the wait for the op and wait afterwards is going to be the worst for me too! Were you on clomid in the first place, then had the drilling/ dye?....I need to get on google as i dont even know the proper medical terms for what im getting done!


----------



## Firefox

MrsChambers said:


> Firefox I too have been taken off clomid today and they are thinking ovarian drilling for me too however I am going to have to wail until I see the consultant in November before I can even get put on the waiting list. So could be another 4 months or so for me x


Sorry to hear that mrs c, I totally know how you feel and the waiting is the worst thing ever :-(

Did your GP tell you to stop the clomid?

It was a fluke that i managed to get an appointment with my consultant so quickly after my 3rd cycle it was only because I hounded her receptionist that I was able to get a cancellation appointment. The GPs that I saw didnt really have a clue what was going on. To be honest the consultant couldnt really give me any solid answers why it wasnt working, I am hoping that I havent annoyed her too much with all my questions at the appointment I had cos otherwise i'll be at the bottom of her list.

I totally feel like my life is in the hands of this FS and her receptionist at the mo


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Ladies, 
Britt hun have a Wonderful Time!!!
Hi everyone else, wow so much to catch up, now I forgot what I read... DUH! 

Mrs C hun I dont want to see you go, Don't give up hope darling!My FX'd for you hun, the time will be worth it in the long run.

Winston hun HAPPY CAMPING and enjoy yourself hun - You must give yourself some R&R and if that involves a lil drinky then so be it that will help you relax and God knows we all need to do that!


Well today is cd29 but only 10dpo and no AF... I am having cramps but no sign yet, usually I start on cd28 so POSITIVE THOUGHTS!!!!!
Wishful thinking and all that jazz.... I lost control this morning when I started having cramps, cried myself to sleep and touched base with the clomid graduate friends and most all of them had cramps when they got their bfp which is something new I have heard of so PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!!


Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## McMummy

girlmonkey31 said:


> Hey everyone, well my cycle 1 of clomid is now over and ive had a BFN so im waiting now for AF to arrive so that I can start cycle 2. Im not too disappointed as i knew i didnt ovulate this month so ive got an appointment with the Dr next wednesday to ask for some blood tests and things to check whats going on just to put my mind at rest! I dont like being unmonitored whilst taking this drug, there are such regional variations in what you get!
> 
> Im in the southwest, can you demand to have scans and things or is that only after you have taken clomid for more than 3 months?
> 
> 
> Wishing you all BFP's!! x

Hiya

I am in the SouthWest too (presuming you mean UK? lol)

I started my 1st round of Clomid yesterday and I am not being scanned or monitored - not too worried about it as I know I was ovulating anyway as I've always used OPKs & am convinced if I was at risk of complications then our consultant would have made scanning arrangements xx


----------



## lisaf

I wasn't monitored at all on my first 2 clomid rounds... I started asking for day21 progesterone on my next 2... switched doctors for my 5th and was fully monitored.
I know I'm in the US, but the monitoring seems to vary and some girls who start out unmonitored get monitored if ovulation isn't clearly happening... etc...


----------



## DragonMummy

I wasn't scanned or monitored for any of my clomid bar the odd cd21 blood that i requested myself


----------



## 35_Smiling

Good evening Ladies!

Well Hurrican Igor is heading directly to my beautiful Island Bermuda! I will be off the internet for a while once I leave my husband's office in about 20 min.

Everyone have a safe week-end and I am asking for your prayers for me and my family that we here in Bermuda will surrive this storm and there will be no deaths.

Bye for now...


----------



## mrphyemma

35_Smiling it sounds terrible. I hope and pray Igor is gentle with you xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Gosh I just forgot everything I read!

to all the new ladies welcome and g/l

35-be safe hun! 

hope everyone has a safe weekend.


----------



## caz & bob

35 hope its nice to use and not horrible praying for you xxxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Thanks everyone for the love!

Well this is it. I will pop in after the storm or I just might hit up my sister in law go use her labtop...we'll see what happens.

Thanks for your prayers for us once again.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

smiling - I do hope you will be ok x


----------



## boots2

Smiling hope everythings ok and the hurricane does not cause too much damage I will be very relieved to see you back here
Sarah x


----------



## ttcbaby117

smiling - I hope all is ok right now, being in the Bahamas I can totally relate to those damn hurricanes. Stay safe hun and let us know when you can that you are ok.


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies how are you all well im waiting for my baby come home off his holiday carnt wait see him missed him loads xxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey caz...oh you must be so happy to have him home, I am sure he really enjoyed his holiday!


----------



## caz & bob

i am waiting now for him to come home missed him loads xxxxxxx


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

This 2ww business is for the birds....I had no idea. First cycle of clomid and all I can think about is next sunday (praying AF doesn't show up) and getting to POAS and hopefully see a BFP!!!
I was so relaxed until this point...but between waiting for the results of my day 21 bloodwork and being in the wait...it's just driving me bonkers! fingers crossed for me and my sanity! lol


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww borntobeamummy i hope you get the :bfp: too :) hopefully bloodwork will show you have Ov'd this month :happydance: xxx


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

I really hope so too! I've been taking B6 and Maca for several months now so I think my progesterone should be FAB! Really hoping to get a phone call from the doc saying so!! lol....
i'll keep you all posted because either way i'm gonna need to tell someone who actually understands what i'm going through!!!

fx'd for all of us to get those BFPs


----------



## MrsGAnderson

thank you hun :) i hope so too.

Are you waiting on that phonecall today? im due a scan on the 22nd sept and bloodwork on 4th oct so ill be in the same position as you but 2week behind lol! xx


----------



## winston83

Smile4me if u are cd 29 r u goin to test soon xx


----------



## Smile4me

I tested yesterday sweetie and bfn but I ovulated on cd19 so I am only 11dpo... I have light brown spotting today so not sure what to think... It's quite depressing


----------



## caz & bob

aw smile big big :hugs: you will get there hun any ways your now out yet hun keep your chin up hunnie xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Am right behind you, Smile - 9dpo. I was bfn this morning too. Am not going to test tomorrow as it's Harry's birthday (big number 4!) so I don't want to be in a mood. 

As per usual I am displaying a smorgasboard of deeply sexy symptoms - nausea, sore boobs, intense fatigue, bloating, peeing etc etc etc.... those are just my standard 2ww symptoms it seems!


----------



## caz & bob

dm fx for you hun xxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

FN witch got me!! Its ok though going out with dh tonight, going to have some nice wine and just chill and remember this could be the month, its not over yet! Shoot we could concieve on my bday :) that would be nice!

DM - hang in there dont test tomorrow whatever you do


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

MrsGAnderson said:


> thank you hun :) i hope so too.
> 
> Are you waiting on that phonecall today? im due a scan on the 22nd sept and bloodwork on 4th oct so ill be in the same position as you but 2week behind lol! xx

I'm expecting a call on Monday when the doctor's office is open again. If I don't hear anything, I'll call them and ask.

I don't have to have a scan. Really hoping the bloodwork come back awesome because I've been taking my Maca and B6 religiously for months to keep those levels good.


I'll keep you posted.
Really FX'd for you. Hope all goes well!


----------



## winston83

Hey all x well am pretty sure af is going to land bang on time in the morning starting to feel really crampy and got a heavy feeling downstairs x so that means I am ready to get back on my clomid fx it works this cycle hey xx

Hope all the girls are doing great enjoy your Sunday xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Smile4me said:


> FN witch got me!! Its ok though going out with dh tonight, going to have some nice wine and just chill and remember this could be the month, its not over yet! Shoot we could concieve on my bday :) that would be nice!
> 
> DM - hang in there dont test tomorrow whatever you do

Hiya, :hugs: about the ugly :witch: hitting you and good on your for not letting it get to you. I usually go out for a nice meal and have a glass of wine when :witch: get me too. It's the best way to deal with it. How long have you been TTC for may I ask and what were the reasons you have been put on Clomid? :flower:


----------



## boots2

Smile sorry the witch got you hope you have a lovely meal and enjoy the wine.
I am day cd9 and fingers crossed for the big O,I have a scan booked for Tuesday so hopefully at least this month I will know if its worked.
My tummy s pretty sore today and when we BD d this morning I was really tender on my right side.Not sure if thats a good sign or something to worry about.We dont want to not BD incase I am getting ready to Ovulate last month it looked like day 10 was the big day so todays a good one to be doing the deed.
So many questions its not supposed to be like this is it ?
Sarah x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww smile, sorry the :witch: got you.. nasty AF!! hope you enjoy the wine,i know i would :D
boots good luck with your scan mine is on wednesday at 1:40. :) seems like we are near the same cycle dates which is nice... fingers crossed 
Im not sure to answer your question, i know it can be anytime between day 11-18 i can conceive so we will be trying extra hard on them days :) xx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies how are you all glad my son his home now not stopped running around after him get me this get me that haha he got me a lovely purse and his dad a t shirt well done a opk think i may o early again xxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

How old is your son? lol you must be knackered!

Oh sorry just read that he is 10. duh brain me! lol


----------



## caz & bob

haha lol xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

smile4me - hun so sorry af gotcha...enjoy that wine and dinner...you deserve it!!!!

DM - you have shy BFP's so I am still holding out hope for you hun!

Caz - so happy your son got home safe and sound!

nothing going on here, I am on cd 11 and wanting to so bad to stop the condoms and try. I know I shouldnt but I would love too!


----------



## DragonMummy

@Smile - I resisted today. Mainly due to over excited newly 4-year-old child not letting me get away from him rom 0630 today!

@TTC - that's what I am hoping. AF due on Thursday. Will test on Wednesday I think. But I was a day late when I got the bfp last time so if it's there it may be another shy-bee!

Either outcome is bad timing - DH is in Madrid all week on a course! So if AF gets me on Thursday I shall just have to deal with it.


----------



## winston83

Ok girls bit of a question for u af due monday so clomid would start Tuesday till Saturday do I take another month of or do I take it on holiday with me I'm just not sure what to do xx
Dm glad little dragon had a good day xx


----------



## caz & bob

take it with you hun i would xxxxx


----------



## wanting2010

winston83 said:


> Ok girls bit of a question for u af due monday so clomid would start Tuesday till Saturday do I take another month of or do I take it on holiday with me I'm just not sure what to do xx
> Dm glad little dragon had a good day xx

I would take it with me, hon...I'm very impatient!! ;):haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

yep take it with!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I'd take it! Definately. Take it x


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies how r you all hope your good thinking of going the gym if this rain stops son is back in school whoooppp xxxxxx


----------



## Quaver

Had a scan today, Clomid 3rd cycle was no go, it was double the usual dose at 100mg, but no ov at CD14. No sign at all
So this cycle is cancelled, and I'm taking drugs to induce AF.

Next cycle, I'm back to Clomid 50mg CD2-6, but with injections at CD4, 6, 8 and maybe 10:blush: 
Would this be FSH injections?


----------



## winston83

aww sorry to hear that quaver hopefully this cycle will be the 1 xx not sure what the injections are for though


----------



## winston83

afm today is cd35 so af should arrive today thaught she would be here when i woke up coz a couple of days ago i was feeling really heavy and crampy but today i have no cramping havent had any spotting which i usally get a day before and my boobs are not sore think i mite test on thursday if she hasnt showed by then xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Ooooh good luck Winston!! We could do with some more BFP's around here!

Quaver, sorry to hear that this cycle is a write-off. I wish you lots of luck for next cycle and hope the injections do the trick.

Anyone heard from Smiling after the hurricane? Hope she is okay x

AFM.....CD26 (I think) so around 8-11dpo. AF should be here by the weekend unless by some miracle I get that BFP first ;) Still waiting for MRI results letter from fs. If it hasn't appeared by tomorrow I shall ring them again to kick up a stink.


----------



## winston83

hey emma no i havent saw any post from her i hope she is ok maybe it knocked her internet out , cant believe how much they are pissing about sending u the results defo put a rocket up them hopefully u will get ur bfp instead of a visit from aunty flo xx


----------



## DragonMummy

afternoon all. busy day at work so just taking 5 on here while i wait for a call. hope everyone is well. bfn again today. I know it's still early but i can't really see me getting knocked up any time soon.


----------



## mrphyemma

Feeling decidedly crampy this afternoon. I have a feeling this won't be my lucky cycle either :(


----------



## winston83

looks like this cycle isnt going to get many bfps in the gang bummer xx nice to see u dm xx


----------



## caz & bob

ouaver sorry about your o hunnie winston fx for you emma you never no hunnie that bfp may be here for you i haven't heard anything of smiling to hope she is ok xxxxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

:wave: Everyone!!! Thank you for your prayers which was answered. My family made out safe. Hurricane Igor degraded from a Cat.3 to a Cat.1 when it was a direct hit to Bermuda at around 11:45pm last night. 

I was scared to death because my bedroom sliding door was shaking so much I thought it was going to bust and suck me out! But we had the boards up over the door. Did some expection around the house and all is well thus far no damaged to the house or my car (thank God). No lights still but just loving this laptop got 3 more hours to play with but i hope we have lights by then.

Bermuda has been so blessed over last night. No deaths woohoo!!! so everyone's counted for here on the island. We are going out to take some pic's not sure how to upload them here but I will try to post a little for you all to see.

Well see you all in a bit!:thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad your all fine hunnie looking forward to the pics xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

win - take it with you! I am with the other ladies, I have no patience.....fxed for you because if your symptoms are normal then you might have a shot!

DM - Im not counting you out till AF is here!

Quaver - sorry to hear that hun but I think that is what the injections are. I would defo. as your dr about that. I have heard great success with the injections so fxed for you!

Em - Oh you are much more patient than me hun, I would have staked out in front of thier office by now...LOL...please let me know when you get your results!

smiling - so glad to hear that you are ok! I have another friend who got out and took pics....so happy that it slowed down before it hit you!

AFM - UGH I want to start trying!!!! I am set to ovulate this week and I want to throw those damn condoms away and let nature takes it course, but I know that wouldnt be smart. Just venting!


----------



## winston83

Glad to see u smiling glad that u r safe and there was no deaths xxx


----------



## caz & bob

ttc soon will be the time hun not to long now xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks caz I am just sick of waiting and I guess because I am feeling better now, it is making me more anxious.


----------



## winston83

Ttc I'm sure it will be worth the wait when u get that bfp which I'm sure u will xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww thakns win, I sure hope you are right! Though I am so ready to start a part of me is so afraid of disappointment.


----------



## lisaf

TTC, I'm not sure what advice I can give you... but maybe think of a way to talk yourself out of it when tempted...
Think of how worried you would be that it was too soon if you DID try right now and got pregnant. That would be enough to deter me! :) :hugs:
I don't know how you've made this this far and kept your sanity!! I am NOT a patient person and don't know how I would have lasted.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Lisa! You are right! i will wait it is just so hard!


----------



## lisaf

Don't think of it as waiting another 2weeks +... think of it as only waiting another few days... once you ovulate, you can relax and its out of your hands until the next cycle.


----------



## Simi78

HI Ladies how are you all?
I just thought id update you...
I went in for my progestrone blood test today...i should know the results tomorrow...i am veryyyy nervous...theres still no sign of AF and im on day 21 today, although my periods are all over the place sometimes they last for a few days and sometimes they last a few months without any breaks so i really hope this has worked, its been the longest ive been bloodless...lol...maybe the coil did work, as soon as it was out a few days later i came on my period for 3-4 days then nothing...
I will call the FS tomorrow and keep my fingers crossed for some good news.

Can they tell from the blood test whether i could be preg or not??
xx


----------



## lisaf

If the progesterone is very high, it could be a sign of pregnancy but is a little unlikely if its only 7dpo that it would be higher though.

Mine was 15.2 at 7dpo and at 9dpo when I had a faint BFP and an HCG of 7 it was up to 22
Some girls hit 22 without being pregnant.
(these are US figures here, so about half of what you UK girls see for progesterone results)


----------



## Simi78

Sorry hun im really confused...what do you mean? xx


----------



## lisaf

I mean that when you are pregnant, your progesterone does go higher
but that its not obvious from the progesterone level alone that you're pregnant..

I had a 'normal' progesterone level at 7dpo... then at 9dpo, when I was officially pregnant (just barely) my progesterone had gone up a bit.

BUT I know girls who had my higher progesterone level as their regular amount each cycle...even when they weren't pregnant. So there is a wide variable for what is normal and its not a reliable way to detect pregnancy.

Does that help?


----------



## Simi78

Yes that helps, thank you so much hun.
So how long do you think i should wait until i should test? 
Im praying i dont come on my period and that i am preg...
Also do you reckon we should keep Bding until my AF comes, in case? 
xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

You could BD hun because you want to not because you have to which will be nice for you lol! I do hope you have caught one this time!
Smiling - I'm so glad that the hurricane didn't hurt anybody.. Much love hun to you and your family.

Xx


----------



## lisaf

Simi78 said:


> Yes that helps, thank you so much hun.
> So how long do you think i should wait until i should test?
> Im praying i dont come on my period and that i am preg...
> Also do you reckon we should keep Bding until my AF comes, in case?
> xx

Maybe at least until you're sure you ovulated... if the test comes back positive for ovulation, then you guys can relax of just do it for fun. 
When do you get the results?

I wouldn't test before 10dpo even if you're an addict like me, lol... 12dpo is safer if you're not such an addict.. 14dpo is of course best if you get heartbroken at BFNs..


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Glad you are ok smiling was worried for you. x


----------



## winston83

Morning girls hope u are all well enjoy your day xx


----------



## Simi78

Good morning everyone!!
Winston - Good morning, how are you?
Lisa - How are you and little bean today? I get my results hopefully today, the nurse said to me that the results go striaght onto the system...so yes i will give it about an hour then call them.
Mrs Anderson - LOL yes i should just continue doing it for fun lol...I really do hope this is it...

I am having a dull ache on my right side today, anyone know what it maybe? I really hope its not AF!

xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck Simi x


----------



## DragonMummy

bfn this morning and the cramps have started so that's me out this month. it's looking a bit like we are going to have to go private. :cry:


----------



## Simi78

DragonMummy said:


> bfn this morning and the cramps have started so that's me out this month. it's looking a bit like we are going to have to go private. :cry:

Oh no DM! I hope it changes its course...
Good luck hun xx


----------



## Simi78

I just called the FS office and the secretary said she cant give me the progestrone results as its got to be the consultant and he is away for 2 weeks attending court!! 
I have no idea, i really dont want to wait that long!

I have a friend that works at the hospital i might try her...


----------



## DragonMummy

WTF? My FS secretary was always happy to giveme my results. That's outrageous.


----------



## Simi78

DragonMummy said:


> WTF? My FS secretary was always happy to giveme my results. That's outrageous.

Yeah i know!!! How can they make me wait so long for it?!!


----------



## DragonMummy

is there nobody else at the clinic you can speak to? another consultant? DO THESE PEOPLE NOT REALISE WE ARE GETTING DESPERATE!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

The NHS sounds terrible.:nope:

It's terrible that they make people wait 2 weeks whilst they attend court!!! So bad!!!


----------



## Simi78

I know im ripping my hair out!! My friend is a A&E Consultant there but shes not working until the weekend so it looks like i am going to have to wait....seriously dont they understand that its really important to me...useless people!!
All the other consultants are busy and do not answer calls...so yes the NHS is so crap!

Not sure what to do now...


----------



## DragonMummy

I had the same problem after I had my MC. I mean, I didnt really need my results, obviously I knew I'd ovulated. But I was consumed with this need to have them so I called the hospital but the blood department wouldn't give them to me, the consultants office weren't answering the phone ALL DAY. Then it was the weekend, then the secretary was away for a week, then when she was back she only works a 3 day week - I was almost hysterical on the phone to them!


----------



## winston83

Bfn this morning but no sign of af cd 36 so not sure what's going on if my pos opk on cd 25 was right I suppose it could still be to early but just grasping at straws now oh well will c xx


----------



## keepsmiling

im the same as u winstone,, cd 39 and stil no af,, not sure if i ovd or not cs i didnt use opks this month,, wish i had now,, x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Simi78 said:


> I know im ripping my hair out!! My friend is a A&E Consultant there but shes not working until the weekend so it looks like i am going to have to wait....seriously dont they understand that its really important to me...useless people!!
> All the other consultants are busy and do not answer calls...so yes the NHS is so crap!
> 
> Not sure what to do now...

Well I would go in there if I were you and see a Liason Officer...they are supposed to be there for people if they have a complaint etc etc. If you ever are not happy with a situation at the NHS you are supposed to be able to demand a Liason Officer and tell them your situation and I personally would demand the results and tell them they are a shower of s..t!:thumbup:


----------



## mrphyemma

Cd27...................

Crampy, spotty, mardy and bloated......AND..............................yet again..
No letter!

Have called the fs secretary AGAIN and after much faffing about she informed me that my notes are still on the doctors desk. No letter even drafted yet. She said she would put a note on his desk asking him to hurry it along (again)
I asked if it would be quicker for me to have an earlier appointment. The first available appointment happened to be the 29th November.....18 days AFTER the one I already have booked

I feel so low right now I just need to see my results, that is all. Why is it such an ordeal I could be wasting valuable time and clomid ttc when there could be something in there preventing me from conceiving anyway. These people have obviously never been desperate for a baby. Tossers!


----------



## mrphyemma

I feel your pain Simi :hugs:


----------



## winston83

Maybe they should make it so u can only be a fs if u have gone through it that way they may be more inclined to pull their finger out their arse and do something to them we are just nhs patients not real people who's whole lives are being affected by the whole ttc rollercoaster love to u both em n simi xxxxxx


----------



## Simi78

:hugs: Aww Em I really hope they do something quick!! What hospital are you with? 
You all are so lovely, thank you for all support i really wouldnt know what to do without you all, lol whenever something comes up or i have something on my mind i know i can ask you girls and i feels so much better afterwards, so thank you 
I pray all of us get BFP VERY soon. 

Love you all xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

My FS is at Doncaster Royal Infirmary Simi. I wish I could afford private treatment.


----------



## Simi78

mrphyemma said:


> My FS is at Doncaster Royal Infirmary Simi. I wish I could afford private treatment.

Aww if you were at East Surrey i could have got you a earlier appointment...
I would just pester them until they get fed up with you lol
xx


----------



## Simi78

Ok girls i really need your help!!! 
I finally got the results, i called my surgery and they got them for me...
ok so here goes, my pogesterone was 1.2 and LH was 11.8 i have no idea what this means...someone please helpppp xxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

I think that means no ovulation? Correct me if I am wrong....


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh you a Surrey gal too, Simi?


----------



## Simi78

Yes i am DM are you? Im in Redhill...
Really does it mean no ovulation??? What does the LH mean? 
xx


----------



## Smile4me

MisseyMoo  I was put on Clomid because I have unexplained second fertitlity or whatever something like that.. he he
I have children from a previous marriage and my dh and I have been together for four years and desparately want a baby of our own although he LOVES my Girls as if they were his own but we are both 36 so my OB thinks we should try clomid now we were successful for 12 weeks but it ended in mc so we are SO hopeful that it will work again.
I know my dhs motility and morphology was on the lower end.
How bout you hunny?
What dosage are you on?
Thank you Boots and MrsGanderson &#61514; Ill ask the same question if you dont mind why Clomid?
Thanks Caz and TTC ;) HI EM!!! Smiling good to see you are A_OK!! Hi Simi
Im sorry Quaver hun 
Boooo Win :(

We will get it ladies, we have to have soom good news on this thread! 
Hike up your knickers and let's get it on!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Simi78 said:


> Yes i am DM are you? Im in Redhill...
> Really does it mean no ovulation??? What does the LH mean?
> xx

I'm over the other side in Ash Vale, between Aldershot and Guildford. I work in Guildford. 

No idea about the LH levels. Have you tried googling them? I did that when my progesterone came back. I think progesterone has to be over 30 in the UK for Docs to be happy that you have ovulated.


----------



## Simi78

DragonMummy said:


> Simi78 said:
> 
> 
> Yes i am DM are you? Im in Redhill...
> Really does it mean no ovulation??? What does the LH mean?
> xx
> 
> I'm over the other side in Ash Vale, between Aldershot and Guildford. I work in Guildford.
> 
> No idea about the LH levels. Have you tried googling them? I did that when my progesterone came back. I think progesterone has to be over 30 in the UK for Docs to be happy that you have ovulated.Click to expand...

Oh wow thats not too far from here! Were neighbours lol!
Really 30??? mine seems really low then...now im really worried ive been on 100mg of clomid and my FS wont give me any higher...
Any suggestions on what i should do?
xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies! Just a quick pop into say hello....I have a busy day today but will try to catch up later!


----------



## DragonMummy

well i know if the clomid isn't working there are other methods you can try for ovulation induction - I've been looking into it today as I think AF is looming and I only have one more bash at clomid before the NHS finish with me. I would imagine if the clomid isn't working then the next stage would be injections such as Gonal F, hopefully accompanied by regular scans to check that your follies are being duly stimulated! x


----------



## keepsmiling

wus the injections and scans be on the nhs dragonmummy??
xx


----------



## Annie18

Hi ladies, wow so much to catch up on, was away all weekend.

hope you are all ok?

em sorry the FS aren't giving you the results that's crap. I am at Sheffiled so not far from you.

Simi sorry not ovd honey, my prog levels were really low too, am waiitng for ovarian drilling, did you have it done? 

firefox are you waiitng for drilling too? did your FS say not to take clomid until after? mine has not said anything and am waiting for AF so not sure whether to try another cycle before op in nov.

take care everyone xx


----------



## stayhopeful2

We have been tring to concieve for just over 2 years now. I am currently on cd27 of my 3rd round of clomid. I ovulated on cd15..and I can really feel af coming :o( i did an early hpt on cd26 and it was neg

I am also doing accupuncuture and this time is the first time myprogesterone was 72 on cd20.

I really dont know what is wrong is evrything was fine and it still didnt work. I have one more round before i have my meeting with the consultant. I asked what would be the next step if it still didnt work and the lady scanning said they may do insemination...which i really dont want.

I hate all this ....its so depressing...


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Smile4me said:


> MisseyMoo &#8211; I was put on Clomid because I have unexplained second fertitlity or whatever something like that.. he he
> I have children from a previous marriage and my dh and I have been together for four years and desparately want a baby of our own although he LOVES my Girls as if they were his own but we are both 36 so my OB thinks we should try clomid now we were successful for 12 weeks but it ended in mc so we are SO hopeful that it will work again.
> I know my dh&#8217;s motility and morphology was on the lower end.
> How bout you hunny?
> What dosage are you on?
> Thank you Boots and MrsGanderson &#61514; I&#8217;ll ask the same question if you don&#8217;t mind why Clomid?
> Thanks Caz and TTC ;) HI EM!!! Smiling good to see you are A_OK!! Hi Simi
> I&#8217;m sorry Quaver hun
> Boooo Win :(
> 
> We will get it ladies, we have to have soom good news on this thread!
> Hike up your knickers and let's get it on!!!!

Hi smile - Thanks for thinking of me :flower:. I am 41 and he is only 33. I have identical twin daughters who are now 19. I had them at 20. I am now with a wonderful man and in a totally different relationship. Like your DH mine also loves my twin girls but he really wants a child together and so do I. I know this sounds crazy but because I was so young when I got pregnant at 20 (I thought I was ready, but emotionally and mentally, I wasnt). The marriage I was then in came to an end and the father has no contact with my girls. Anyway that was the past and the only good thing that came out of that WAS MY GIRLS! They are now 19 and one has a DD called Laicee Emma so I am a nanna lol. I know it is going to be harder at my age but I have so much determination. I came off the pill in January and had my first real AF in Feb, I got bloods done and my progesterone from my March cycle was 32.8 which means I am ovulating. OH had his SA which was 24 million sperms per mil which was normal. Good mobility, morph etc, etc, normal, normal, normal. I have even had a transvaginal scan which again normal, normal, normal. But still no baby. So I know this may be early to start thinking about rushing but as I am 41 my shelf life is running out so I am getting the ball rolling. I have a course of action until we make it successfully and I won't be giving up. I have the FS appointment on 14th Oct where I am going to be maybe put on Clomid, if not then I am going to be asking why. I wouldn't mind trying Clomid but if he sees a reason why I shouldn't then I suppose I will have to go along with what he decides. If I don't fall pregnant by the end of this year with anything he does I have another plan for January. I have already made the appointment for a Consultation with the College University London Private Hospital as it has the best success rates in the UK....60% live birth rate, as apposed to another coming 10th with just 30%. I need the best chance. I am going to get 3 IUI's and if they don't work I am then going to get 3 IVF's done. Then if that doesn't work I am going to use a donor egg and get 3 more done. If this doesn't work then I will be doing surragacy. 

I have saved from January since ttc for all this treatment and I have another 3 months to save a little more. I have been working my but off!!!!! lol

Thats my story...thats my plans. Never give in!!!!

Can I ask you...you said you had a loss on Clomid after 12 weeks...was that your first cycle of Clomid?


----------



## Simi78

Hi DM yes i spoke to my FS about injections but i would have to go private for that, as the NHS wont let me have it free coz of my weight...
How do the injections work tho, do you have any info you could recommend hun?

Annie, i had Ov drilling last Sept 2009 along with a lap but i got an infection straight after and was out of action for about 6 months and the drilling only lasts for 6 months and so i was out of time...
I had a hysteroscopy in May and FS put a coil in for 3 months which i just had out 4 weeks ago and my periods seem to be better...hence i really thought this month was it!!!

My AF if due soon....if it doesnt show would there be any chance at all of me being preg despite the result of progestrone at 1.2 and LH at 11.8??

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## girlmonkey31

Hey everyone!
I just got back from the GP and said that im not happy to be taking clomid without any monitoring....ive read alot on the internet and even the NICE guidelines says you should be monitored. Anyway, im my area (southwest) GP's are told they can prescribe clomid for 3 months at 50mg's, 3 months at 100 and then 3 months at 150 before they even refer you for an appointment to a fertility specialist!

I thought that was crazy especially since ive had irregular and pretty much no periods for 2.5 years and she agreed so luckily she has referred me into the system so im really pleased! She also did a load of blood tests as she said they would want them and also said i have some information pack to pick up before i go to my appointment, (have no idea whats in this!)...my appointment wont be for months though....but its made me feel better as i can carry on with the clomid and know that i have a fallback plan and im in the system -progress at last!

It seems you have to push GP's to get anywhere in the UK....


----------



## MissyMooMoo

girlmonkey31 said:


> Hey everyone!
> I just got back from the GP and said that im not happy to be taking clomid without any monitoring....ive read alot on the internet and even the NICE guidelines says you should be monitored. Anyway, im my area (southwest) GP's are told they can prescribe clomid for 3 months at 50mg's, 3 months at 100 and then 3 months at 150 before they even refer you for an appointment to a fertility specialist!
> 
> I thought that was crazy especially since ive had irregular and pretty much no periods for 2.5 years and she agreed so luckily she has referred me into the system so im really pleased! She also did a load of blood tests as she said they would want them and also said i have some information pack to pick up before i go to my appointment, (have no idea whats in this!)...my appointment wont be for months though....but its made me feel better as i can carry on with the clomid and know that i have a fallback plan and im in the system -progress at last!
> 
> It seems you have to push GP's to get anywhere in the UK....

My GP wouldn't even consider prescribing me Clomid...she immediately referred me to a FS. I was happy with that because like you I want to be monitored and she said that she wouldn't feel happy with putting me on Clomid simply because she couldn't offer the monitoring so she said that if the FS does put me on Clomid he will definately be monitoring me.


----------



## DragonMummy

Yes I am having to go private for them as well as I already have a son. My weight could do with dropping a bit as well ;)

I don't have any definative information, I've jsut been googling and asking people on here for their experiences. It's worth sticking gonal f or similar into the search tool on here and seeing what it comes up with xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

monkey I've not been monitored. they have given me the odd 21 day blood form but tbh i've not even bothered with those as i know when I have ovulated and when I haven't!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

dragonmummy - my GP has referred me to NHS FS so will they tell me they can't give me Clomid as I already have Twins? If that's the case I may as well just go private. 

Does anybody know if they can give Clomid on the NHS FS to me if I already have twins and I am 41? lol


----------



## girlmonkey31

hey dragonmummy, i dont think clomid is making me ovulate, theres no signs of it so i was a bit miffed the gp doesnt even question this but just keeps giving it to you for months on end until you get an FS appointment!
It really varies what GP's do, my GP said a confident GP can give anyone clomid unmonitored and she has lots of patients on it so fingers crossed she knows what shes doing!


----------



## lisaf

Simi - that progesterone was really much to low for ovulation. I you had gotten at least a 12 that might be reason to hope you did ovulate, but at the level you mentioned, its clear you haven't ovulated. You may not get your period without provera or something.
They CAN push you up to 150mg clomid and for some women it does work, but clomid doesn't work for all women, so they do have the other options like injectible drugs like Gonal F etc... which have a much higher success rate, but are a lot more expensive.

MissyMooMoo - lots of girls are here on the NHS with clomid even though they have other kids... unfortunately, it seems like the NHS wont' do more than clomid for you if you have kids already.

girlmonkey - good for you for pushing for what you want! :) I did 4 mostly unmonitored rounds of clomid and was probably just wasting my time completely and going through that emotional rollercoaster for no reason.... well, except it did help diagnose me.


----------



## DragonMummy

girlmonkey31 said:


> hey dragonmummy, i dont think clomid is making me ovulate, theres no signs of it so i was a bit miffed the gp doesnt even question this but just keeps giving it to you for months on end until you get an FS appointment!
> It really varies what GP's do, my GP said a confident GP can give anyone clomid unmonitored and she has lots of patients on it so fingers crossed she knows what shes doing!

to be fair, most gp's won't prescribe it at all so you have to wait the months for your appointment without anything! I had a 6 month wait! :S

I would go in and ask for a cd21 blood test. My gp never refuses that. Just tell them that you think it will be useful for the consultant's reference when you have your appointment. But on the NHS it is very unusual to be given scans etc to track clomid progress. You just get the odd blood test so to get clomid out of your gp without FS involvement is pretty fabulous! x


----------



## keepsmiling

im gettin one months full moniterin on my 1st cycle of clomid,, which im now waitin to strt,,, xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well its all very baffling and confusing. Every gp seems to do different things and have a set of entirely different guidelines. No wonder there is so much confusing, conflicting things about it. It's a good job we have this site to compare notes:haha:

And the wonderful thing is the GP's and FS won't have a clue how we all know how much we know!!! We sometimes swat up on it more than they do. We should be doing their jobs haha


----------



## MrsGAnderson

I also have started my 1st cycle of clomid this month and im having my scan tomorrow and bloods on 21st day... the same cycle for 3months unless i concieve :)

xx


----------



## lisaf

Mrs G - can't wait to hear the scan results!!!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aw thankyou lisa :) im hoping my folicoles are big enough so i know im ready to release in a few days... and i have a good chance to concieve xx


----------



## keepsmiling

how big shud follies be at cd 12 scans to mean ov is on its way?
xx


----------



## lisaf

I think 15-17 would be normal for a possible CD14 ovulation? Anyone else know?


----------



## girlmonkey31

well it seems its really different everywhere doesnt it, maybe i should consider myself lucky that i have the clomid then, fingers crossed something happens before the FS appointment but im feeling doubtful

I was going to insist on bloods but my GP said its pointless whilst taking clomid and i was thinking to myself well its not from what ive read!! so she pretty much dismissed it and just said to get on with it for 6 months increasing my dosage every 3 months up to 150 by which time i should be with the FS!

I wish i had a nice GP who did bloods and things! * sigh!*

xx


----------



## lisaf

well, at least your GP is admitting she wouldn't know what to do with the bloodwork results :dohh:
Its just as frustrating to have them ok the results, then refuse to change treatment even when the results indicate a problem... trust me.. been there! LOL :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

is not pointless at all - if they do a 21 day progesterone test they can measure your progesterone levels to see if you have ovulated or not. and it will be on your record so your fs will be able to see! She doesn't sound all that helpful....


----------



## 35_Smiling

I am not sure if this works but here are some pic from hurricane Igor.

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/album.php?aid=2091727&id=1517123432&fbid=1585703411963

I hope this link works.


----------



## caz & bob

dosent work hunnie xxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

No it doesn't:nope:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Okay I found this site on the internet in hope this will work.

https://www.weather.com/outlook/wea...s/hurricane-igor-bermuda-slideshow_2010-09-18

https://bernews.com/2010/09/photos-waves-crash-over-barrier-on-road/

https://bernews.com/2010/09/photos-south-shore-airport-homes/

https://bernews.com/2010/09/looking-back-at-igor-in-pictures/


let me know.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yeah they all work! Wow so people have to stay in then. Do any people actually venture out in that? What about if a woman was in labour:shrug:


----------



## Simi78

OMG that would be very bad!! Those pictures look scarey thank god nobody died and you are ok!

I am having a down day...although i should be looking forward to my girly weekend away on Friday...the prog results have really depressed me, i really thought this was it...since my FS said during my folical tracking scan that it looked too good for me not to have ovulated...im really gutted!
When I called up for my results yesterday they said to me that the results all look fine/normal...i have no idea what that meant and i forgot to ask what she meant...i was just happy that she gave them to me in the first place after all the drama yesterday! 

Im sorry girls im just having one of those days....

Im still getting these deep pinching type pains/sensation on my right side...any ideas on what they could be?? they dont feel like period pains...
xx


----------



## Annie18

Simi, Sorry you feeling down honey, it's really hard when progs levels are so crap, made me feel really powerless and like body not working. when can you go back and talk to your FS? big hugs to you.

Morrining to everyone else xx


----------



## Simi78

Thank you Annie, How are you doing today hun?
Yes i feel completely useless! My FS told me to do a preg test if i dont come on my period in the next week or so or if AF does arrive then i need to do clomid 100mg again...i might call him and ask about the Gonal F...

if anyone has any info on this i would be very grateful! xx


----------



## winston83

Morning Annie xx 
Simi on my last cycle I couldn't get hold of my fs so I rang my gps and got my progesterone results the receptionist told me they were 24.8 which doesn't show ov but when my fs rang me a couple of days later she told me they were 136 and showed strong ov so I don't know what happened with the gp results maybe she wasn't sure what numbers she should of been looking at xx


----------



## Simi78

Hi winston, i really do hope they have made a error...i mean on clomid and on 1.2??? thats very low...i should really try and contact my Fs today and see what he has to say
How are you hun? xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all. Am feeling v sprightly today. AF is on her way - my cm has gone clumpy and brown and I am cramping like a bugger. BUT I went to see my GP to see if I could sponge some more clomid off him and he gave me another month at 100mg! So I now have 2 more cycles before we have to pay. Very pleased. That's made the impending AF a bit easier to swallow!


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies how are you all hope your all well xxxx


----------



## winston83

Ooooo very good dragon I like ur style xx
Hiya caz Hun how's it goin xx
Simi yeah I'm fine thanx Hun cd37 today xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: ladies...hope you are all doing ok. Af is still with me but should be gone tomorrow. 

Dragonmummy - Did a good thing there. Your doc sounds good hehe x


----------



## caz & bob

ok winston just waiting on the o hun xxxx


----------



## MrsChambers

hello ladies just thought i would pop in and say hey! I do keep reading everything you write hope your all well.

DM thats fab your doc gave you some more!

x


----------



## Annie18

Simi78 said:


> Thank you Annie, How are you doing today hun?
> Yes i feel completely useless! My FS told me to do a preg test if i dont come on my period in the next week or so or if AF does arrive then i need to do clomid 100mg again...i might call him and ask about the Gonal F...
> 
> if anyone has any info on this i would be very grateful! xx

Simi am ok thanks, just waiting for AF so can take next round of clomid. Hope they got your levels wrong, but mine were 0.7 on first cycle, and 1.2 on last so they can be low on clomid if don't ovulate. Also don't know much about gonal injections hon. Simi were you on clomid before your ovarian drilling? i have drilling and dye done on nov 9th and my FS has not told me to not take clomid leading up to it, just wondered whether you had been advised on this. 

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Simi78

Ohh great news DM well done!! 
Annie, i was on clomid before the drilling yes but i told to stop taking it about 2 months before the op...I would double check with your dr hun...you dont want to be mid cycle or anything at the time of op...

Everyone ok today, a bit quiet?? xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I'm diddly dandy thanks/ just been doing housework. I work on Monday and Tuesday so Wednesday is House Tidying Day! 2 Loads of washing out, kitchen tidied, all H's birthday presents put away and breadmaker running. I feel very virtuous!


----------



## Annie18

Hi DM you sound super organised. Hope you enjoying your new house xx


----------



## DragonMummy

not really - the house was a dump before that! 

Doesn't feel like a new house any more - feels like we've lived here years! Madness....


----------



## Annie18

glad you settled in, lets hope this next few cycles of clomid bring you a BFP x


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls, how are you??
I probably wont be able to go through the updates but will start following again. I had a fabulous time in NYC! Seriously that is the best city, love the energy- have to go back soon. :)
do we have any new BFPs here?
I am 12dpo and have had a bunch of cramping in the last few days- well since 9dpo actually- which is early for me.
anyway, DM, TTC, Em, Smile, Lisa, Win, Caz....all the rest of you girls how are you? I did miss bnb whille i was away :winkwink:
:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

glorious thanks Britt. Good to see you again! Glad you had a lovely time xxx


----------



## wanting2010

I'm starting my Provera today. I'm excited for a new cycle so I can start my Clomid!


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh is it your first cycle? i got a bfp with my first go and i don't ovulate at all. i had a mc but still - it's the best i've managed so far!!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yeah they all work! Wow so people have to stay in then. Do any people actually venture out in that? What about if a woman was in labour:shrug:



lol I wouldn't even have a clue! But if they did they better prepare to have it on the kitchen floor!


----------



## caz & bob

aw good to see you back britt glad you enjoyed your self hun afm just waiting o xxxxxxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

more links:

https://bernews.com/2010/09/looking-back-at-igor-in-pictures/


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies!!

Britt - So happy you had a good time! I will be there in 2 weeks but we are going up to the mountains for my bday! I am so excited.....after the summer we have had with my surgery and all the ttc stress for a year before that....it will be nice to reconnect with dh.

DM - good on you hun....squeeze as much clomid out of his as you can...LOL...

Win, smiling, smile4me, onelildream, isi, caz.....and all my other clomid ladies....hope you are doing well!


----------



## caz & bob

aw smiling that looks really bad hun i would off been scared xxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies - I have a question.....when I was on clomid my lp was lenghtened by 2-3 days. Now that I have been off clomid and after my surgery I have not been temping so I have no idea how long my LP is anymore. Do you think my lp would have gone back to normal by now?


----------



## Firefox

Hey everyone, hope you are all doing well. We need some BFPs...there doesnt seem to have been many lately... mega :dust: to you all!

Im bored of the all natural cycle already:wacko:


----------



## DragonMummy

i would have thought so, TTC x


----------



## lisaf

Lots to catch up... hi to everyone...
DM - glad you got another round
TTC - I think your LP would be normal again
Britt - ACK, the poas addict in me is screaming TEST!! :haha: FX'd for you!

Simi - Its possible you ovulated later? Not sure what your scan looked like but I agree - hound your FS for answers! 
Maybe you had an ovulatory release issue... where you had the follicle, but the egg did not successfully release, therefore, no progesterone. I think they can do a trigger shot to ensure release? Good luck and I hope you get answers!


----------



## winston83

Hey Lisa nice to see u how r u 
Britt glad u enjoyed NYC nice to have u bk thou xx
Ttc hiya how's it goin xx
Afm hate being in limbo grrr


----------



## lisaf

I'm doing fine...:hugs: limbo is the WORST! :( :grr:


----------



## DragonMummy

well... here she is! Aunty poxy flo.....


----------



## winston83

lisaf said:


> I'm doing fine...:hugs: limbo is the WORST! :( :grr:

I no it's driving me mad bfn cd 35 10 dpo was last hpt so cd 36 cd 37 I have done opkz cd 35 blank cd 36 in the middle not faint but not pos cd37 def pos gna keep doing them and if no af by Friday I may just purchase a branded hpt lol xx


----------



## Britt11

winston83 said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing fine...:hugs: limbo is the WORST! :( :grr:
> 
> I no it's driving me mad bfn cd 35 10 dpo was last hpt so cd 36 cd 37 I have done opkz cd 35 blank cd 36 in the middle not faint but not pos cd37 def pos gna keep doing them and if no af by Friday I may just purchase a branded hpt lol xxClick to expand...

Hey Win, I have missed a lot- whats going on?? Are you testing positive?? still no AF?...that sounds very promising :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

ooh, yeah... win... I didn't read that post of yours too close... a pos OPK and you're going to wait til Friday for an Hpt???!?! You're driving us crazy here! ;)


----------



## ttcbaby117

ugh Win!!!!! go and buy one now...you are killing us LOL


----------



## ttcbaby117

DM - sorry the witch flew in...at least you got those extra clomid pills so you have a couple more months!


----------



## 35_Smiling

QUOTE=winston83;7002898]


lisaf said:


> I'm doing fine...:hugs: limbo is the WORST! :( :grr:

I no it's driving me mad bfn cd 35 10 dpo was last hpt so cd 36 cd 37 I have done opkz cd 35 blank cd 36 in the middle not faint but not pos cd37 def pos gna keep doing them and if no af by Friday I may just purchase a branded hpt lol xx[/QUOTE]

winston I am right behind you but I will wait till the miss period. I am cd14 
9dpo today. my pms should be on next week wednesday Sept.29 :coffee:

wishing you :dust:


Hey Lisaf how are you doing these days!

:wave: Hellrrr (as Madia would say) to ttc, britt, dragon, caz, firefox, simi, annie, wanting, missy, chambers and if I missed anyone else I am so sorry but hello to you to. I am in the Hellrr mood at 2:09AM OMG! why I don't know! 

Have a wonderful day to everyone!:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

winston83 said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing fine...:hugs: limbo is the WORST! :( :grr:
> 
> I no it's driving me mad bfn cd 35 10 dpo was last hpt so cd 36 cd 37 I have done opkz cd 35 blank cd 36 in the middle not faint but not pos cd37 def pos gna keep doing them and if no af by Friday I may just purchase a branded hpt lol xxClick to expand...

Hey I am with everyone else too you really sure you want to wait till Friday for :test:???

Your driving me as insane as everyone else! lol :brat::loopy:


----------



## winston83

I'm only waiting till Friday coz I'm working I work in my little village and I don't want to buy a test from the village chemist coz I no all the staff and it would be all round the village before I even got chance to get home and pee on the thing lol so I'm going to tesco in the morning before we set off camping so I will grab one there x sorry to keep u waiting girls also Friday would be 14dpo so il just wait got a bit of cramping like trapped wind so not sure if witch is on route anyway xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

They don't do them at my Tescos and I'm in Maidstone Winston. Which section do you get them from? lol


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies hope your all well im having a day off the gym today just chilling i have got strong o pain today had it a bit yesterday xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## winston83

MissyMooMoo said:


> They don't do them at my Tescos and I'm in Maidstone Winston. Which section do you get them from? lol

The health and beauty section they are with the condoms and lube lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I will have to double check on that. hmmmmm. I have looked before, maybe I am not looking good enuf hehe


----------



## DragonMummy

sooo.... we have temp drop, cramps and spotting. 


We also have a faint line on a frer.

WTF?


Hoping AF hits properly soon or my head will hurt lots.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Dragonmummy - do you think your preggars!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mum2miller

Hi ladies just realised there was a clomid club!!:thumbup::thumbup:
i am currently waiting on AF to show up i believe tomorrow and i will be starting my first cycle on 50mg i think... i am just waiting for my doc to phone me with bloodtest results to confirm the doasge to start. I have been ttc for 3 months now after losing my son at 36 hours old gestation of 35 weeks to Vasa Previa so while normally i know its very early to say that im having fertility problems but im sure anyone who has experienced the loss of a baby on here will understanding that overwhelming desire to be pregnant again! My Ob certainly does as she has had 4 losses and that is why she has allowed me to start clomid after only 3 cycles. Any info or advice anyone can give me would really be appreciated!! We would love to fall pregnant with multiples 2 ideally 3 would be a handful but still so loved. my ob has currently suggested starting on day 6?? but i have read that starting on day 2/3 can increase the chance of twins? i see some of you ladies have twins/triplets so just wondering what days you started and mg? Goodluck to all the ladies ttc :dust:


----------



## winston83

MissyMooMoo said:


> I will have to double check on that. hmmmmm. I have looked before, maybe I am not looking good enuf hehe

In my tesco they are in plastic security cases like when u buy a cd or DVD xx


----------



## DragonMummy

MissyMooMoo said:


> Dragonmummy - do you think your preggars!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

nope i think it must just be a spectacular evap! :rofl:


I am quite certain that :witch: is en route.






Never mind that this is how my last bfp started. Not thinking about that. EVAP.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

What is an evap.... sounds mad but I don't know and have heard lots of girls saying they are getting them.. whats it mean? lol


----------



## winston83

Dm don't u just hate it well I am going to brave the gossips and go get a test from the village chemist fx xx


----------



## DragonMummy

M2M I have never lost a baby but I can only imagine how hideous it must be. Good luck with the clomid. I hope you're one of the early graduators xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh good luck Win!

Moo an evap is what happens with some tests when they dry - it makes the ink on the lines stain so you get what looks like a bfp. That's why they say don't look at tests after 10 minutes - that's when you start to get evap lines.


----------



## Mum2miller

evap... here i googled it

What are evaporation lines?
Evaporation lines, as the name suggests are caused due to evaporation of the urine in then test area. These are lines that shows in the result window of the test, exactly where a positive sign would be. An evaporation line develops when the urine on the test area begins to dry, leaving a faint, usually colorless line. Evaporation lines appear to show up (or not show up) as a result of the composition of the particular urine specimen &#8211; and they may appear on any test regardless of brand.


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl - thanks M2M - much more eloquent than my attempt! :haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

How strange...well I haven't even got and evap EVA!!! Mine have always had nada there ...just white lol


----------



## DragonMummy

ic's are prone to them - i get them on about 50% of them. I think blue dye ones are more prone to them. I've not had one on a frer before but i think others have.


----------



## mrphyemma

DM......Really hoping it is the start of a BFP for you :thumbup:

Winston.........I'm waiting with baited breath! xx

Welcome to Mum2Miller....so sorry for your cruel loss :hugs: xx

Hope everyone else is good? x

AFM...Cd29 and very pre-menstrual......any day now!


----------



## winston83

Afternoon Emma chick xx


----------



## Quaver

*Dragonmummy,* hope it's a start of a BFP:flower:

*Mum2miller*, welcome to the club. I've seen the video of your baby:hugs:
I know what you mean by wanting to be pg as soon as possible. Although mine was way early, and can't compare with your loss, I want to be pg as soon as possible too:blush:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Win - I can totally relate...I live on a small island and have the same issues! I usually stock up when I go to the states on hpt, opks, and anything else....DH said last trip that we would need an extra piece of luggage to fit everythign I had bought!

M2M - sorry for your loss hun g/l on the clomid!

Em - awww sorry about that nasty witch!

DM - are evaps common on FRERS though? Will you test again just to see?

Quaver - I see you are 3 dpo, congrats on oving!

Hi caz , britt, and all my other clomid ladies!

anyone taking EPO out there? Is it true it can delay ovulation and lenghten your cycle?


----------



## boots2

Hi 
Sorry Ive not been around for a few days my internets been dodgy.
My scan and went really well yesterday it showed two really good follicles one was 19 mm and one 20 mm so they decided to give me an injection to make sure they got released.
So we have a really good chance this month 
Hope everyones doing ok and will try and catch up with all the posts.
Sarah x


----------



## lisaf

yay!!! Great follie sizes boots!!!

DM - omg, never heard of an evap on a FRER... but I understand your denial! :)

As for buying on the island.. does anyone know you are TTC? Maybe send that person in to buy the tests like you did when you were underage and wanted beer? ;)
Heck, lol... buy a bunch and say you're donating them to a local clinic ;) nobody out there in the real world would think buying 10 tests is normal ;)


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahahaha lisa that is hilarious! You are so right...who in their right mind would buy 10 hpts at once...LOL...funny that I have about 20 stashed in my bedside table....LOL

Boots- great news about the scan and the shot...that is really good and I have heard great things about the shot!


----------



## lisaf

ttcbaby117 said:


> hahahaha lisa that is hilarious! You are so right...who in their right mind would buy 10 hpts at once...LOL...funny that I have about 20 stashed in my bedside table....LOL

I usually bought mine 30 at a time online.. ICs but still... I sent DH to the store to buy FRERs when I ran out of ICs one cycle and he came home with 2 3-packs, lol! Another friend on here said she practically took her hand and swept all the tests on the shelf into her basket and DH looked at her like she was insane :rofl:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahahaha at least we know we arent alone...I ordered those 10 miu ones from Canada...I bought 20....and I have 2 ept's......I feel taht when I go away next week i will buy 2 digis just to be on the safe side. LOL....We ARE sick!


----------



## lisaf

overall its a harmless addiction though! :)


----------



## DragonMummy

meh I'm famous for my over-exuberant hpt purchasing. my new bathroom has a dedicated poas drawer :rofl:

AF is in full swing so must have been an evap. i think frers used to be evap free but they have changed them slightly recently and now they do get the odd one.


----------



## winston83

Fantastic follies boots yeah baby xx
Afm well just going to get my false nails on not allowed them at work so splashing out a's I'm away for a long weekend I braved the chemist and got a test but am going to wait till Tuesday a's I don't want to ruin my weekend lol hope u all have a nice weekend and il catch up Tuesday xxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

here are my opks ladies what do you think
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0001.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DragonMummy

?????


----------



## Britt11

sorry about the evap DM...agghh so frustrating :growlmad: but like you said you have another Px of Clomid for next month and you will get your bfp :thumbup:

Caz- last one is definitely positive, have you o'd already or just gearing up??

TTC- wow you are ready to go, armed with tests and dangerous :rofl:

Em- where are you at hon?

how is everyone else?

afm- I have pretty bad cramps already, thinking the witch should make her appearance any moment. I have been cramping for the last 5 days which is odd but these are definite AF cramps- i am due tomorrow. and yes did an IC, blank white...

:hugs:


----------



## winston83

Hey Britt aww really hope she stays away for u babe And it was just to early xxxx


----------



## mreese709

Hi all...I'm new to this site, but have a few questions! First off I don't really get all of the "lingo" yet, but I'm working on it! Anyway, my husband and I have been TTC for about 9 months now and I just started this month on 50mg of clomid. My cycle days range from about 28-35 or so, and this month I saw my first dark test line on cd16. We bd'd on cd 14, 16, 17, 18. I was just curious to see if I would still get some sort of line on the OPK so I continued to test and am STILL seeing lines. Yesterday the line was very dark, today not as....but still just as dark as the control line. Currently I am on cd21 and have been getting a positive OPK for 6 days! But I'm only about 5dpo. I'm just wondering if this has happened to anyone before, and/or is it because I'm taking clomid?!?! I read on a few sites that the OPK's can detect pregnancy....but it just seems that this would be WAY too early to detect pregnancy! Any help....?! Thanks!


----------



## lisaf

Britt - I got excited for you with that cramping until you said you did an IC :( Not sure you want the hope, but my friend didn't get any line at all until 14dpo I think

DM - a POAS drawer!!! I'm jealous.... I don't need to poas but the addiction still runs strong!
I'm jealous of anyone with a wrapping station or a sewing/craft/scrapbook room. 

Caz - I agree.. .last one looks pos to me! (and hello to Mr. Keyboard! :haha)

Winston - you're driving me crazy making me wait all weekend!!! Nooo!!!! :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:rofl: lol britt i have had pain in my left side for 2 days and today it much stronger i will do one tomorrow and see what that one is like xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

DM - sorry af gotcha! I too am jealous of that drawer.....I need my dedicated ttc drawer as well...will have to talk to dh about that when he gets home LOL

Britt - that stinks! So does IVF start for you now?

Win - geez we have to wait till tuesday!!!!!

Lisa- yes it is a harmless addiction....and I am sure the HPT makers love it!


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> DM - sorry af gotcha! I too am jealous of that drawer.....I need my dedicated ttc drawer as well...will have to talk to dh about that when he gets home LOL
> 
> Britt - that stinks! So does IVF start for you now?
> 
> Win - geez we have to wait till tuesday!!!!!
> 
> Lisa- yes it is a harmless addiction....and I am sure the HPT makers love it!

oh Caz things are sounding very good for you...you are either about to Ovulate, O'ng or just O'd....I got strong cramps with this O too... good luck hon, this cycle better be a bfp!! :hugs:

hey TTC, not until the witch arrives and then i call in my period- and hey maybe she wont arrive right ??!! :winkwink: So i am on a wait list even thought we have to pay $15k here in Canada :wacko:- how it works is if I got offer treatment, they call me on day 7-10 of my cycle adn then i would start BCP for a month (yeah seems backwards hey) and then start the protocol....aggh, it wouldnt be until late NOv/early Dec before I would transfer so its a long process... I would have another month of naturally TTC before starting

sorry for the ramble.
Win how are you doing?? :test: please!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## mreese709

Thanks for making fun of someone who is new to this site and just had questions....


----------



## lisaf

mreese709 said:


> Hi all...I'm new to this site, but have a few questions! First off I don't really get all of the "lingo" yet, but I'm working on it! Anyway, my husband and I have been TTC for about 9 months now and I just started this month on 50mg of clomid. My cycle days range from about 28-35 or so, and this month I saw my first dark test line on cd16. We bd'd on cd 14, 16, 17, 18. I was just curious to see if I would still get some sort of line on the OPK so I continued to test and am STILL seeing lines. Yesterday the line was very dark, today not as....but still just as dark as the control line. Currently I am on cd21 and have been getting a positive OPK for 6 days! But I'm only about 5dpo. I'm just wondering if this has happened to anyone before, and/or is it because I'm taking clomid?!?! I read on a few sites that the OPK's can detect pregnancy....but it just seems that this would be WAY too early to detect pregnancy! Any help....?! Thanks!

I didn't see anybody make fun you sweetie :hugs: I'm sorry if someone did, I don't know if it was intentional? We are a chatty bunch here and sometimes new people get ignored on accident.

I didn't answer you because I didn't know the answer. I think that multiple positive OPKs can be a sign of PCOS or that you have a brand that is too sensitive for you.
It sounds way to early for them to detect pregnancy, I agree with you.

Are you getting a blood progesterone test to confirm ovulation?


----------



## winston83

Mreese709 who made fun of u Hun I didn't c anything I'm not sure about the pos opkz I got pos at cd 17 then again at cd25 today is cd38 and I'm getting pos opkz coz I don't have any hpts but not sure if that is coz I am pg or coz I have pcos af should have came on Monday but not here yet I'm going away for the weekend so I'm going to test Tuesday if af hasn't arrived x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

mreese709 said:


> Hi all...I'm new to this site, but have a few questions! First off I don't really get all of the "lingo" yet, but I'm working on it! Anyway, my husband and I have been TTC for about 9 months now and I just started this month on 50mg of clomid. My cycle days range from about 28-35 or so, and this month I saw my first dark test line on cd16. We bd'd on cd 14, 16, 17, 18. I was just curious to see if I would still get some sort of line on the OPK so I continued to test and am STILL seeing lines. Yesterday the line was very dark, today not as....but still just as dark as the control line. Currently I am on cd21 and have been getting a positive OPK for 6 days! But I'm only about 5dpo. I'm just wondering if this has happened to anyone before, and/or is it because I'm taking clomid?!?! I read on a few sites that the OPK's can detect pregnancy....but it just seems that this would be WAY too early to detect pregnancy! Any help....?! Thanks!

Hey hun im not sure, i am starting my OPK's tomorrow so i shall update when next week and let you know if mine have started getting lighter again after I Ovulate. Im aware that if you are pregnant then these OPK tests give positive readings also. my fingers are crossed for you... 
:dust: this can be a hard time when TTC espec when your on clomid so we all support each other. 

Im the same as you 9months ttc and started on clomid, welcome xxx


----------



## msdizzydolore

I started Clomid this morning. 50mg 2x a day (100mg total). So far nothing strange with regards to side effects. Will take my second dose in 1 1/2 hrs.

I go in Saturday for my Saline Hysterosonogram and then another ultrasound and blood work visit on Tuesday. And then, IUI sometime within the next week or so.

I'm excited and scared all at the same time.


----------



## lisaf

msdizzydolore - wow you're rolling straight on there! :) High hopes for you.. the HSG and IUI and clomid 100mg? Wow!! :) All great things to boost your odds! :)


----------



## Mum2miller

Quaver said:


> *Dragonmummy,* hope it's a start of a BFP:flower:
> 
> *Mum2miller*, welcome to the club. I've seen the video of your baby:hugs:
> I know what you mean by wanting to be pg as soon as possible. Although mine was way early, and can't compare with your loss, I want to be pg as soon as possible too:blush:

Thankyou, its nice coming on here and knowing you have support and people in similar situations. Im 23 and majority of my friends aren't even thinking about marriage and babies yet so they certainly dont realise the struggles with ttc and pregnancy so i can sometimes feel very alone with my friends... I never do when i am on here! and sorry for your loss also :hugs: no matter how early you still love that baby more than anything and the pain you feel for that loss is just so hard. goodluck with you ttc journey i hope you you get your bfp soon :dust:


----------



## 35_Smiling

winston83 said:


> I'm only waiting till Friday coz I'm working I work in my little village and I don't want to buy a test from the village chemist coz I no all the staff and it would be all round the village before I even got chance to get home and pee on the thing lol so I'm going to tesco in the morning before we set off camping so I will grab one there x sorry to keep u waiting girls also Friday would be 14dpo so il just wait got a bit of cramping like trapped wind so not sure if witch is on route anyway xx



Damnn you sound like you live in Bermuda! ha ha ha everyone knows your business EVEN when they don't even you know haaa haaa


----------



## mreese709

Hey guys, thanks...guess I'm just a little sensitve..haha Anyway, no I'm not getting my progesterone levels checked...maybe I should do that...like I said, I'm pretty new to all of this!


----------



## msdizzydolore

lisaf said:


> msdizzydolore - wow you're rolling straight on there! :) High hopes for you.. the HSG and IUI and clomid 100mg? Wow!! :) All great things to boost your odds! :)

Yeah, I can't believe it's moving this fast. Here's the whole story so far:

1. I saw my OB (I hate her...LOOOOONG STORY) on 9/9, she referred me to an RE. Had my first appt. with him and labs were taken on 9/18

2. Got AF on 9/19 (the day after my consultation with the RE)

3. IV US and labs on 9/21 (CD 3)

4. Saline HSG this coming Saturday (CD 7)

5. Another IV US and labs on 9/28 (CD 10)

He thinks we can try IUI in October, which I should be ovulating sometime around the 2nd -7th. I still haven't ordered from the sperm bank yet...NERVOUS AS CRAP.

I'm hoping my HSG will go well Saturday. I keep reading stuff and it's making me anxious. But I'm doing this. Once it's over, it's over. 

All of this and it's less than 2 weeks going in. I guess he knows what he is doing. His success rates are better than the national average.

I haven't gotten my new labs from CD 3, I will get those Saturday...but should I start asking about progesterone? I do not want to wait and miscarry. I want to be proactive at age 38 and my first ttc.


----------



## lisaf

Gee it sounds like your doc will do a progesterone check, but if he hasn't mentioned it ask about it for sure.
Wow that is so crazy fast! hope you get your BFP just as fast!! :)

And I read all the scary HSG stories online... they sounded identical to the horrible Mirena insertion I had so I was sure the HSG was going to be just as bad... and worse yet, knew exactly what it would be like.

I took the 600mg motrin beforehand, and it was no worse than a rather uncomfortable pap smear.. and the majority of women don't have the dramatic experience. So try not to worry too much! :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

I had the HSG last year Dizzy and i wasn't as bad as I was expecing. I describe it as being like a smear test with a jet wash :rofl:

I was crying with fear in the waiting room and left feeling a bit silly! I know there's a few who have bad experiences but for most it's not so bad. xxx


CD2 - AF descended in full force yesterday. Just off to pick up mu clomid from the pharmacist.


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, I'm starting clomid for the first time in about 10 days! (just waiting for this cycle to finish!)

I'm just doing 50mg CD2-6 to begin with & a follicle tracking scan :) x

No idea what to expect! :shock:


----------



## msdizzydolore

I will respond more after work...but has anyone had excessive urination on Clomid?
OH M G....I went to the bathroom I would say like 10x yesterday, and last night I went 3x in 5 minutes before I went to bed...and I forced myself to hold it again until 4 am.

Man...and I didn't sleep all night. But other than that, no other SE yet. Today is day 2...we shall see.

Have a wonderful day ladies.


----------



## Annie18

Hi Ladies,

welcome to the new girls. Good luck to you all on your first cycle of clomid xx


----------



## DragonMummy

So I am in a quandary. I have 20 tablets. 10 are the generic clomiphene citrate. The other 10 are branded Clomid.

I ovulated and got a bfp on 50mg Clomid but had to take 100mg before I ovulated on the generic - 50mg did nothing!


So. Shall I have 2 cycles half and half - take one of each tablet every day. Or do I go shit or bust and take all of the Clomid this cycle leaving the generic for the last cycle.

I asked DH and a friend and they are divided!


----------



## Annie18

Oh dm, think i would go shit or bust x


----------



## mrphyemma

I say shit or bust too DM ;) x

Hi to all the new ladies, it is getting hard to keep up with all the new arrivals but nice to have new blood so to speak :)

Britt, I'm fine my love, just awaiting the impending visit from AF. Any sign of a BFP from yourself this cycle? xx


----------



## Mum2miller

Hi ladies just wondering how opks work on clomid?? i normally start tsting cd 11 for a 28 day cycle is it the same??


----------



## DragonMummy

i'd consider a day or 2 earlier as clomid messes with your ov day although it is generally a bit later than normal. if you test shortly after taking it you can get a false positive though. i tend to start with ic's from cd9 as I ovulated on cd12 on my first clomid round.


----------



## Britt11

:hugs:


mrphyemma said:


> I say shit or bust too DM ;) x
> 
> Hi to all the new ladies, it is getting hard to keep up with all the new arrivals but nice to have new blood so to speak :)
> 
> Britt, I'm fine my love, just awaiting the impending visit from AF. Any sign of a BFP from yourself this cycle? xx

oh hon :hugs: I so want you to get a bfp soon!! I cant wait for the day you tell us you have your bfp at last hon. 
I am due for AF today adn still have the cramps- not sure whats going on, this has been for 6 days now but last night adn this morning are the worst- so I am assuming AF will show any minute...aggh :growlmad:
I tested with an IC this morning and pretty sure its negative, did an opk for fun and its a near positive, but I know that means nothing- I usually get a surge before AF.

DM- I agree with the girls, give the good stuff all a go this cycle b/c you are getting your bfp with it!! :thumbup:

Hello to the new girls!
Dan-o, my only comment on just starting Clomid is be aware of the mood swings. Honestly, I felt like a total crazy on it- not everyone does but a vast majority of us have had qite bad emotional experiences. I got into the worst fights with DH and I was also very teary....so just know if that happends its the meds :blush:
good luck!


----------



## Quaver

Mum2miller said:


> Hi ladies just wondering how opks work on clomid?? i normally start tsting cd 11 for a 28 day cycle is it the same??

I think you are supposed to wait 3 days before using opks, so I use my CBFM from CD10 (Clomid CD2-6), but OPKs from CD9.


----------



## Quaver

Britt11 said:


> I tested with an IC this morning and pretty sure its negative,

How sure are you?


----------



## Britt11

Quaver said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> I tested with an IC this morning and pretty sure its negative,
> 
> How sure are you?Click to expand...

haa thanks for asking Quaver, I just looked at it again and it looks blank- so its a negative. I know these tests are not great (early pregnancy tests.com) but I think i will wait until tomorrow if af doesnt show for some reason and get a real test

:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

hi ladies, how are u all today,,, ohh britt fxd fir u hun
afm cramps are startin so hopefuly af shud b here vv soon xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Ohh Britt, I hope they are just dud tests and you get that BFP. BFN for me again today. I too have been cramping for 5 or 6 days. Not pleasant at all. AF if you are coming just blooming hurry yourself up!


----------



## keepsmiling

i second that em,, af where the hel r ux


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies how are you all weekend again whooppp these weekends are coming fast well done another opk and its a bit fainter than yesterdays xxxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Caz, hope you caught the eggy!! x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hi caz, yeh im good thankyou how is everyone else... looks asthough iv ovulated as my day11 scan showed no eggs, and 2days ago on day 9 i had two large eggs at 13mm(UK) in size on my left ovarie, so looks like iv released them :) fingers crossed eh!

Emma and keepsmiling- i hope youse see the :witch: soon so youse can begin your next cycle xx


----------



## Quaver

MrsGAnderson said:


> so looks like iv released them :) fingers crossed eh!

Hooray!:happydance:


----------



## Britt11

mrphyemma said:


> Ohh Britt, I hope they are just dud tests and you get that BFP. BFN for me again today. I too have been cramping for 5 or 6 days. Not pleasant at all. AF if you are coming just blooming hurry yourself up!

oh really? i have never had that before...I had no idea that you could cramp so long before AF...aggh, where the F is she??!! How many dpo are you Em?

didnt realize you were waiting too Keepsmiling? how many dpo are you? hope its just a shy bfp

:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

:dust:We need some BFPs in here!!!!
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## keepsmiling

I dunno as I didn't use opks this month but af was late last month too I haven't tested yet so I'm proud of myself lol xx


----------



## DragonMummy

pmsl - sorry Lisa, you're not getting one out of me this cycle!!


----------



## lisaf

The dust will carry over to your next cycle DM :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

assuming you mean baby dust and not the thick veneer of edible glitter that is currently covering my kitchen :rofl:

Just made Harry's Doctor Who Tardis cake

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01068.jpg


----------



## lisaf

LOL, my DH would KILL me for getting glitter in the house... he's paranoid about glitter and hates it with a passion.


----------



## Smile4me

October is our month ladies!!!! We can do it!I did forget to take robitussin today ;-/ oh well take it when I get home.


----------



## DragonMummy

ABSOLUTELY!!! Let's make pumpkin bumps!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Britt - wow that is a long process! I hope you do get the bfp and wont have to go through the waiting. Trust me the waiting is getting hard for me! I have about 2 weeks before I am clear to try but wont be Oving for another 2 or 3 weeks after that so realistically I have another 5 weeks! have you noticed that your LP is back to normal after being off of clomid for a couple of months?

DM Lisa and all the other ladies...I am so up for some lil pumpkins!!!! LOL


----------



## MrsGAnderson

yay for pumpkin babies :) fingers crossed this is our month!! :dust: xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

off to make a new siggy :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

Bring on the Ovulations! The Bding!! and the BFP's!!!
Thats the spirit ladies, let's get geared up with all the vites, preseed, standing on top of your head, whatever works!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

so I cheered myself up with a new spangly siggy! 


PHP:

[URL=https://www.dazzlejunction.com/][IMG]https://img245.imageshack.us/img245/4313/z4c9cf61acd976.gif [/IMG][/URL]


Here is the link if you want to spangle too. 

Am bored, can you tell?


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww love it!! :D xx


----------



## wanting2010

That's cute!! I want a pumpkin bump!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

so i have a question ladies, when you have ovulated the OPK tests go negative again because the surge has already happened and gone when the egg was released? 

i just dont know whether to keep testing OPK's or leave them this month now i know iv ovulated... even tho my bloody predictor ticker is wrong lol.

xx


----------



## McMummy

Ooooh I want a pumpkin bump!! :)

Mrs G - Were you/your Dr expecting you to ovulate so early? I only started OPKing today (cd10), it didn't occur to me that I would ov any earlier! eeek XX


----------



## lisaf

I never kept using my OPKs.. I'd get a surge.. keep testing until it was negative, then confirm with my BBT chart.. then I wouldn't touch the OPKs again... 
wish I could be of more help?

Were you taking your clomid CD5-9? If so, its possible the 'surge' was from the clomid? It can cause positive OPKs for a few days after your last pill.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

hmmm yeah, i went for a scan on cycle day 9 which showed 2 large eggs at 13mm(UK) and they wanted me back in for another scan today (day11) and the eggs had been released... so by looks of things i ov'd on day 10.. plus TMI** my cm is now creamy coloured.. so i know they have been released... they told me to start OPK's on day 11 however the scanning lady said it wasnt uncommon early O and we have BD'd alot this week atleast 4times, once last night and today and two days before last etc.. :) so my fingers are crossed..

DH wants to BD tomorrow too just to make sure. lol because they say 12-28 hrs to get down fallopian tubes xxx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

no I was cycle days 2-6 clomid 50mg. :) xx so the surge would have been day 9 and 10 but i didnt test until today and it was neg,, but iv O'd now lol xx


----------



## lisaf

oh yeah, you can O as early as 5 days after the last pill, so you were right on there early!! :)
Sounds like you're pretty dang sure of your ovulation :rofl: :haha:

I wouldn't bother at all with more OPKs then!

And for the record, me and DH only BD'd really the days I had positive OPKs... which was the 2 days before ovulation (or the day of an the day before). 

And the egg is only viable for 12-24 hours (usually only 12).. it takes days to get out of the tubes from what I've read. Like 5 at least?


----------



## ttcbaby117

dm - great siggy!

I am so working on that pumpkin bump!!! It will be my first month ttc since my surgery so around the middle of November I should get my BFP! Like my PMA?????


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hi all and wow so many newbees on here now WELCOME TO YOU ALL!!!

I have a question anyone who were on 100mg clomids. 

Did your af come on late or on time?

My first month I was on 50mg my cycle came on 6 days late.
The second month my af came on time.
Now I am on my third month but has been taking 100mg...
All three months I've taken them on day 3-7

Also,

I still can't seem to get my bbt link even when I click on tickers only my weight and CD comes up but I've been logging my temp. everyday? Arrgg Please I need help with this too.


----------



## lisaf

My AF came on time on 50mg.. can't tell you if it changed on the 100mg though for obvious reasons :haha:


----------



## 35_Smiling

@lisaf Thanks i hope it doesn't come on and I get a bfp but if not i sure hope it comes on time...i already have to wait 30days between cycles and its due Sept.29.


----------



## 35_Smiling

ttcbaby117 said:


> dm - great siggy!
> 
> I am so working on that pumpkin bump!!! It will be my first month ttc since my surgery so around the middle of November I should get my BFP! Like my PMA?????

good luck ttc right behind you! :haha:


----------



## 35_Smiling

lisaf said:


> My AF came on time on 50mg.. can't tell you if it changed on the 100mg though for obvious reasons :haha:


My temps are all over the place was yours to?


----------



## MrsGAnderson

lisa - yeh i know i cant believe how well i know my body functions this month since ive been reading up on them... but i dont temp or anything i just know from the clomid and scans :) fingers crossed eh! aww its so exciting that your pregnant! how are you feeling with it all atm?

we will all get this eggy this month, i have a good feeling :D xxx or atleast one of us if not all xxx


----------



## lisaf

35 - my chart is still in my siggy.. and yes, my temp was all up and down. It was always pretty up and down though. My last chart was vaginal temping so it was actually a little less erratic than my oral temps were.

MrsG - I got amazed at how well I knew my body too! And the scans are just as good as temping, lol... I just liked obsessing over my daily temps and knowing for SURE that DH and I could take a rest :haha:
I'm doing fine with the pregnancy... I'm really NOT a fan of having to eat so often... if I don't eat something like every hour, I puke :( Its frustrating but almost comical at the same time.


----------



## DragonMummy

TTC i am LOVING the pma! Is better than my pms, any road!!! Bump buddies here we come!!!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Aww lisa that sounds good (not that its nice being sick) but I suppose atleast you know its a special reminder that your pregnant now :D I don't temp so I don't know what to expect and I havnt used opk's until today.. But there's no point in me using them now that I know iv O'd for this month so IF I go into another cycle (hoping not to) I will use them then :) and I may temp too if I don't catch the eggy this week. 

Dragonmummy - I totally agree its nice to have a focus lol xxx


----------



## Mum2miller

Hi ladies do majority of you also take robitussin? Im just about to start first cycle but OB only want me to take 25mg as i am ovulating every month but just wondering if clomid will dry up cm?? Even on such a low dosage? Did any of you take only 25mg?


----------



## lisaf

the lower the dose the less likely it is to dry it up.. I tried robitussin for one cycle and it did help, but I couldn't be bothered other times.
My CM was different on each cycle and seemed to get drier... but it was a cumulative effect.


----------



## Quaver

I took Robitussin and Preseed, every little helps:haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

DM - thats right...bump buddies here we come! I cant wait!

I did the robitussin for one month but like Lisa I couldnt be bothered. I found my cm which was already non exsistent disappeared even more...the robitussin did help but only made the little that I had more liquid-like. Does that make sense?


----------



## DragonMummy

I don't bother. My cm seems ok. We have conceive plus which is gross but easier.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all enjoying the weekend i think i have o today my opk this morning is very very dark and my temps are 36.4 i will pop a pic on later when i get back from shopping xxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz woohoo and oving!


----------



## caz & bob

not long now hun i bet you carnt wait xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

no I cannot wait...and I have been temping for the last few days....I am on cd16 and still havent Oved. Though I am not trying I still want my cycles to remain the same. I am getting scared that by me starting on that epo or my new gym schedule I messed up my cycle. I hope I ov in the next few days so....get through this cycle and then get to start ttc again.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

hey, caz im happy your Ov'ing :) such good news im the same as dragonmummy i dont take anything for my CM apart from clomid :lol: xxx


----------



## msdizzydolore

DragonMummy said:


> I had the HSG last year Dizzy and i wasn't as bad as I was expecing. I describe it as being like a smear test with a jet wash :rofl:
> 
> I was crying with fear in the waiting room and left feeling a bit silly! I know there's a few who have bad experiences but for most it's not so bad. xxx
> 
> 
> CD2 - AF descended in full force yesterday. Just off to pick up mu clomid from the pharmacist.

I had my saline hysterosonogram today. It didn't hurt at all (people really exaggerate things online)...only the insertion of the speculum TWICE...

But I never felt the catheter going in, coming out...or the saline. Just the dang moving around of the speculum to see my cervix. CAN'T THEY INVENT SOMETHING ELSE SO THERE IS NOT SUCH MUCH PAIN AND DISCOMFORT :growlmad: :cry:

Everything was perfect...the doc and 3 nurses were so happy and kept talking about hope perfect my uterus was :happydance:



lisaf said:


> Gee it sounds like your doc will do a progesterone check, but if he hasn't mentioned it ask about it for sure.
> Wow that is so crazy fast! hope you get your BFP just as fast!! :)
> 
> And I read all the scary HSG stories online... they sounded identical to the horrible Mirena insertion I had so I was sure the HSG was going to be just as bad... and worse yet, knew exactly what it would be like.
> 
> I took the 600mg motrin beforehand, and it was no worse than a rather uncomfortable pap smear.. and the majority of women don't have the dramatic experience. So try not to worry too much! :hugs:

I go back Tuesday for labs and a VU. And probably more ultrasounds until I ovulate so they can do an IUI. And thank you. I hope it get that BFP the first time!!! I am not in pain...had small cramps like when I have AF, but that was it...and it was only an hour after the test.




Annie18 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> welcome to the new girls. Good luck to you all on your first cycle of clomid xx

Thank you!! :thumbup:



35_Smiling said:


> Hi all and wow so many newbees on here now WELCOME TO YOU ALL!!!

Thank you.


----------



## wanting2010

A question for those of you who have taken Provera...

I started my period naturally on Sept 7 and bled lightly for 12 days before stopping. A couple days later, I started bleeding again. My OB/GYN gave me Provera and said that my current bleeding would stop and then once I finished the 10 day course I would begin bleeding again within 7 days. My question is: does anyone know generally how long it should take before I stop bleeding? It has slowed down since I began the Provera (currently on my 4th day) but I'm still bleeding very lightly/spotting. 

Thanks!


----------



## lisaf

ooh, I used provera to stop a period once... i'd been bleeding heavy for 13 days straight (just barely below the threshold for going to the ER for excessive bleeding). They had me take 6 provera the first day.. then 2 a day for 3 days, then 1 a day for 3 days (or something like that... a little hard to remember). I tapered off at first, got lighter, on the 3rd day of 2 tablets a day, I had no bleeding... and as soon as I started the 1 tablet days it came back just as heavy...
I went on for another 13 days of super heavy bleeding then it stopped.

I know every woman reacts differently to the provera though! And mine was my first period in 5 years after removing my Mirena... so it was a pretty unusual circumstance.

msdizzy - the stories online are not exaggerations... just that some people have clumsy technicians who make insertion more painful.... blocked tubes seem to hurt more if the dye is pushing through to clear a blockage etc...
My HSG was just uncomfortable, but when they inserted my Mirena, I almost passed out, I threw up etc, cried, puked for hours afterwards from the pain etc...


----------



## wanting2010

Thanks, Lisa...I'm just taking 1 10mg pill a day for 10 days. I'm taking it as a good sign that it's getting lighter every day, and I hope it stops completely within the next day or two!! :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

@Lisa - further evidence for my conviction against coils! *shudder*


----------



## lisaf

DM - Lol.. heck 1 day of pain for 5 years of absolutely NO tampons, pads, condoms, BCP? Lol.... in many many ways it was worth it!
It actually paid for itself in feminine products alone let alone birth control costs..

And the insertion pain was so bad for me because I'd never been pregnant so they were inserting into a 'virgin' cervix. Oh.. and I was allowed to take a pain killer half an hour before the procedure which I've heard helps a LOT but nobody told me.


----------



## DragonMummy

we get it free and I STILL wouldn't!


i never ovulate anyway so birth control schmirth control....


----------



## mrphyemma

DragonMummy said:


> we get it free and I STILL wouldn't!
> 
> 
> i never ovulate anyway so birth control schmirth control....

My motto exactly. I need never worry about poisoning my system with hormones again :rofl:

Have to say I had two HSG's, the first one was very painful and traumatic, performed by a buffoon, the second was a breeze.


----------



## caz & bob

heres my opk from today i have o today whoooppp xxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0254.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## navywife04

ladies, I am now on my 3rd day of positive opks cd16-18!! My cervix was soft and I had EWCM the past few days but today it's hard and tacky feeling!! Could I have already O'd even with a positive opk today? The husband left town this morning, so I was hoping I caught it!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

:spermy::sex::dust:Caz and navy wish you all the best! Have fun ha ha ha:happydance::sex::sex::sex:I guess we will not see you both for the next three days ha ha ha


----------



## Wait & Hope

mrphyemma said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> we get it free and I STILL wouldn't!
> 
> 
> i never ovulate anyway so birth control schmirth control....
> 
> My motto exactly. I need never worry about poisoning my system with hormones again :rofl:
> 
> Have to say I had two HSG's, the first one was very painful and traumatic, performed by a buffoon, the second was a breeze.Click to expand...


Ha ha, I agree, birth control, what a joke - like I need it... :haha: Although a friend of mine suggested I go on the pill for a couple of months just to jiggle my hormones up??? Suppose it would bring some welcome relief from the thought I "might" be pregnant as I'd know there was ZERO chance PLUS :sex: would be purely for fun :happydance:

Hope everyone managing to remain positive - I really want to see more BFP's. Come on Pumpkin Bumps!


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Well ladies I'm back with an update. 
Day 21 bloods came back and my progesterone levels were at 3.3 =(
Still having some symptoms and AF has not shown up so I took a test Thursday (still a bit early) and it was BFN.

Doc says to wait until CD35 until moving on...today is CD30. 5 days until I test again if AF has not shown up.
So frustrating because I was 100% positive I O'd....got a positive OPK and all the symptoms.....so either I'm knocked up and gotta get some progesterone into me before I lose the baby or AF is being a real B*$ch and needs to show her face so I can move on....or I'm completely nuts and didn't O at all and need to induce flow and carry on my merry way TTC.......sigh....wish I just had an answer.

Not even sad...just left wondering about what's going on and when i'll have an answer...

Love having you ladies to chat with!
Best wishes to you all =)

keep up the PMA and may be all get our sticky BFPs soon!! 

Sorry for those of you reading this twice as it's the message I posted on the PCOS club board as well!!


----------



## Mum2miller

born2beamommy, I have a little understanding how u are feeling, I had accepted this wasnt my cycle as i had bloods that said i wasnt pregnant and that i had ovulated last cycle a few days back but now AF is late by 2 days and still bfn's. This was suppose to be my first cycle starting clomid and i was quite excited now i have to wait for AF before i can start. She never does what you want her 2!! This is only my first wacky cycle tho so it must be hard having this happen often. Hoping you get your answers soon! Fxed for a bfp


----------



## Quaver

Born2BeAMommy said:


> I took a test Thursday (still a bit early) and it was BFN.

You probably ov'd late, hold on for few more days:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Navy wife - My cm usually goes tacky on the day of ovulation and then after. It is only usually EWCM about 4 days before O happens x

:hi: everyone today!!!! xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

morning all! am at work at the moment. deep joy....


----------



## MissyMooMoo

dragonmummy - what do you do hun? x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all im doing a nice sunday roast again and were having cake and custard for afters starving think i am 1 dpo today xxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ok I'm coming to yours caz hahaha:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Quaver

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ok I'm coming to yours caz hahaha:haha::haha::haha:

Me too!:happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

MissyMooMoo said:


> dragonmummy - what do you do hun? x

i work for the police, in the call centre. quiet today hence i can get on here!


----------



## DragonMummy

ooooh am jealous caz! I have last nights leftover pizza for lunch.....


----------



## caz & bob

plenty for you all girls i always do them on a sunday i look forward to them well just done another opk and its like yesterdays dont on what to think if i have o are what xxxxxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Born2BeAMommy said:


> Well ladies I'm back with an update.
> Day 21 bloods came back and my progesterone levels were at 3.3 =(
> Still having some symptoms and AF has not shown up so I took a test Thursday (still a bit early) and it was BFN.
> 
> Doc says to wait until CD35 until moving on...today is CD30. 5 days until I test again if AF has not shown up.
> So frustrating because I was 100% positive I O'd....got a positive OPK and all the symptoms.....so either I'm knocked up and gotta get some progesterone into me before I lose the baby or AF is being a real B*$ch and needs to show her face so I can move on....or I'm completely nuts and didn't O at all and need to induce flow and carry on my merry way TTC.......sigh....wish I just had an answer.
> 
> Not even sad...just left wondering about what's going on and when i'll have an answer...
> 
> Love having you ladies to chat with!
> Best wishes to you all =)
> 
> keep up the PMA and may be all get our sticky BFPs soon!!
> 
> Sorry for those of you reading this twice as it's the message I posted on the PCOS club board as well!!



Born: I am so sorry your going through this. I would prob. in your same shoes with the frustration. I sure hope you get a result really soon. :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## boots2

Morning 
I am freezing and it looks horrid outside so am putting off going to work as long as I can.
Hopefully I am 5 days PO and have everything crossed my tempratures staying really high and I feel a bit off but thats probably the weather.
Sorry I missed Caz s Sunday lunch it sounded yummy
SARAH XX


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: Boots hoping your temps stay high xx


----------



## Annie18

Hiya ladies,

just read back through the posts hope all you ladies that just Ovd caught those eggs, we need some BFP on here.

AFM spoke to fertility specialist and he said am clomid resistant so need to stop taking clomid until i have had the ovarian drilling in Nov. not sure what will happen after, think will try clomid again for few months, then it maybe IVF. I know this sounds weird but i just want my operation now, getting inpatient, hope it works.

hope everyone good xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Annie18

hi caz, hope your sunday dinner was nice, sounded lovely x


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun it was lovely dont no what to have today xxxxxxxx


----------



## Annie18

caz & bob said:


> ye hun it was lovely dont no what to have today xxxxxxxx

we are having pie and mash just the weather for it. x


----------



## boots2

Spag Bol here Yummmm !


----------



## caz & bob

i no annie its freezing i love spagbol with parmesan cheese on it xxxxxxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

af in two days. having alot of lower back cramps don't know what is going on...strange...i guess i will do a test on Thursday if af don't visit.

I could never get my BBT chart up on this thing Argg...its pissing me the hell off. My #1 link below is not working!!!!! I have update it every day and i don't know why its not on my ticker either! Grrrrr!!!!
*&%(* %$#@

anyone has any other ideas how i can get it to work...i don't want to delete it and start all over that would be a pain in the %$#!

not happy today...


----------



## Britt11

35_Smiling said:


> af in two days. having alot of lower back cramps don't know what is going on...strange...i guess i will do a test on Thursday if af don't visit.
> 
> I could never get my BBT chart up on this thing Argg...its pissing me the hell off. My #1 link below is not working!!!!! I have update it every day and i don't know why its not on my ticker either! Grrrrr!!!!
> *&%(* %$#@
> 
> anyone has any other ideas how i can get it to work...i don't want to delete it and start all over that would be a pain in the %$#!
> 
> not happy today...

hey hon, you have the wrong code on there....you have to go through the sharing and ticker set up and at the very end of it you choose the BB code and copy and paste that in your siggy- it will update it every day so not to worry. And once you start a chart on FF it doesnt delete it, so your good :)


----------



## boots2

Hi
I cant get my chart siggy thing to work either so your not alone smiling
Thanks Britt I will try that
Sarah x
OMG THANK YOU SO MUCH BRITT XXXXX


----------



## ttcbaby117

just popping in to say hi ladies!


----------



## Smile4me

OK ladies, who's next in line for their BFP?
Look at you TTC - one week before you can ...Get it on!

I'm currently on cd10 bding every other night.... so who's next??
who will be testing in the next week??

Navywife - I just tried to catch up on everything but things move to quickly here... I would say you ovulated for sure. When are you testing with your OPK's? morning or evening??


----------



## boots2

Smile
I have day 21 bloods on Friday but wont get the results until Monday/Tuesday but it might give a clue.I am really hoping this is the month for a good glut of us .
SARAH XX


----------



## boots2

Talking about day 21 blood tests does anyone know what sort of figure I should get excited about and will they be able to tell if Ive concieved or not.
Sarah x


----------



## winston83

Hey girls how's it going I have had a fantastic weekend in Skegness xx


----------



## DragonMummy

progesterone level over 30, Boots. They can't tell if you conceived - i don't think they even test for it tbh as you'd only be 7dpo. And level is no indication of pregnancy apparently. x


----------



## Smile4me

But you can ask your Doc to let you know whether or not you have ovulated... that's the reason behind the blood work right?

We've gotta get some BFP's!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

Some doc's will say if your blood level was only at 23 that you 'didn't ovulate'... when in truth you DID, just with low progesterone.

So I think its best to get the number and look it up yourself! :)


----------



## McMummy

Hi Ladies

I was just wondering, if any of you have 5 mins could you take a look at my OPK pics from the last cpl days.

I had a really strong line at 2pm today, but when I tested with a CB at 6pm the line had nearly disappeared completely.

Here is the link to topic I posted in TTC

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/424098-opk-help-please-ladies-pics.html

Would really appreciate any advice? xxx


----------



## caz & bob

the one at 2 pm looks + to me hunnie xxx


----------



## McMummy

caz & bob said:


> the one at 2 pm looks + to me hunnie xxx

I thought so too, but would you have any idea why the line disappeared by 6pm? xx


----------



## caz & bob

couple of hour i think are maybe in the morning hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## winston83

Bfn @ 17dpo so I'm guessing I'm out cd 42 of 35 7 days late but I'm gna take this as a big fat no lol


----------



## lisaf

aw sorry winston... when is AF due?


----------



## Smile4me

UGH she is 7 days late.... that sucks! I'm sorry Winston hun

Thanks to everyone for sending me Birthday wishes on Facebook, you are all GREAT!!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww winston im sorry huni :( fingers crossed for next month hun... im wishing the :witch: would show up for you now so you can start trying again xxx


----------



## kka

Hello all :D I am about to join your ranks !!! after i take progesterone to start my period i will begin my first round of clomid :happydance: !!!! Can you ladies give me an idea of what i should expect?? Also is any one about to start there first round and want a buddy????


----------



## wanting2010

Hi kka! I am on day 6 of my 10 day course of Provera and will be starting my first round of Clomid on CD 5-9 once AF arrives! :) Welcome and good luck, honey!


----------



## lisaf

everyone seems to have different reactions to clomid
I hardly had any side effects

The most common are:
hot flashes
insomnia
more cramping near ovulation and just in general
depression
mood swings
sore breasts
longer luteal phase

most people don't get any of these too severe but its nice to know what to expect... many of us have had minimal to no side effects


----------



## 35_Smiling

Smile4me said:


> OK ladies, who's next in line for their BFP?
> Look at you TTC - one week before you can ...Get it on!
> 
> I'm currently on cd10 bding every other night.... so who's next??
> who will be testing in the next week??
> 
> Navywife - I just tried to catch up on everything but things move to quickly here... I would say you ovulated for sure. When are you testing with your OPK's? morning or evening??



my cycle supose to visit Wednesday so if I don't see anything I will test Friday.


----------



## 35_Smiling

winston83 said:


> Bfn @ 17dpo so I'm guessing I'm out cd 42 of 35 7 days late but I'm gna take this as a big fat no lol



Win its not over until the lady sings! so perhaps it still could be too early! lol time will tell!:coffee:


----------



## 35_Smiling

lisaf said:


> everyone seems to have different reactions to clomid
> I hardly had any side effects
> 
> The most common are:
> hot flashes
> insomnia
> more cramping near ovulation and just in general
> depression
> mood swings
> sore breasts
> longer luteal phase
> 
> most people don't get any of these too severe but its nice to know what to expect... many of us have had minimal to no side effects


Lisaf you hit it in on the mark! mine was: hot flashes, mood swings, cramping and longer luteal phase...


----------



## lisaf

yep, I had cramping, only 1 mood swing on one cycle... sore breasts and depression (which I'm prone to anyway)


----------



## Quaver

I didn't get any side effects, but I have a feeling more side effects=Clomid doing its magic (no magic for me:cry:)

Good luck!
:dust:


----------



## lisaf

I promise you that you don't have to have side effects for clomid to work :hugs:


----------



## boots2

Sorry Winston you cannot give up hope though until the witch arrives so will still keep my fingers crossed for you.
Sarah xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Awww Winston sorry about the BFN, I'm in a similar position, I'm on CD34 of a usual 30 day cycle and BFN also. Had a tiny bit of browny cm yesterday (only when I went looking though) so think she is on her way but this is a very long cycle for me. I have had pre-menstrual symptoms for well over a week now. Not pleasant!


----------



## winston83

Thanks girls I hate having to wait limbo is a bitch lol hope you are all well xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

Have any of u ladies took clomid without a bleed? I just rang up fs office and she said e may want me to take it with no bleed I'm just waitin to hear back xx


----------



## msdizzydolore

I finished my 1st round of Clomid last night. I will be going in today for CD10 ultrasound and labs. I ordered my "donation" yesterday and it should arrive at my RE's office Friday.

Can anyone give me some questions I should ask the doc or nurse today? I'm not sure with taking Clomid when I will ovulate. I am like clockwork, 14 days before AF with ovulation, but I know Clomid might change that.

I would be ovulating this Sat and Sun normally, but who knows. The Clomid Ovulation calculator I found online says I still may ovulate this weekend going into mid-week.

I just want this over and done with. My back is aching from the Clomid and I'm hoping my poor ovaries are okay!!! LOL

Also, I need to make someone sit down with me and explain my labs that they keep telling me are perfect as well as my results from my Saline HSG on Saturday.

I[m excited this may happen. I keep praying this works the 1st time since funds are limited until spring.

Good luck to everyone else on their 1st round of Clomid and to all who are expecting their :bfp: this month.


----------



## DragonMummy

Win could you have ov'd late? I know sometimes I get the surge then it doesn't happen then a few days later they try again....



afm - dusted off the CBFM this morning as CD6. it went straight to high, like it did on my first cycle. Hopefully that's a good sign as thats the cycle I got a bfp on! I really do think it's to do with the tablets. This cycle i am taking the clomid branded ones whereas on my slower cycles it's been generic clomiphene citrate. My first cycle I got the bfp on only 50mg!


----------



## Annie18

McMummyTTC said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> the one at 2 pm looks + to me hunnie xxx
> 
> I thought so too, but would you have any idea why the line disappeared by 6pm? xxClick to expand...

Mcmummy: The 2pm does look +ve hon. read somewhere that you can get postive followed by negative bit later as you have a surge which is why lots of people test with opk twice a day to catch the LH surge. hope you caught that egg hon

Win and emma: sorry for the BFN, still keeping fingers crossed for you both 

hope everyone else good xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all carnt wait for Tuesday to see my fs whooppppp xxxxx


----------



## winston83

@dm I'm not sure I got pos opkz cd 25 26 27 then they faded to neg 28 so I suppose if cd27 was still pos I could have ovd cd 28 so I'd be at 14dpo I'm gna order some tests and just keep poas until I get an answer I way of the other if the witch is coming I wish she would just come coz I wana start next round of clomid x


----------



## DragonMummy

i know what you mean - limbo blows....


----------



## DragonMummy

@Caz - love that on your sig it says "taking grapefruit juice, double folic acid, come......" :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

haha does it its says come on baby 2 xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

I know, I just liked the appropriateness of how it reads :haha:


----------



## winston83

Pmsl it is very appropriate like lol


----------



## caz & bob

i no lmao fixed it now xxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

has any1 taken clomd withno bleed??x


----------



## caz & bob

no i havent put a new thread on her hun xxx


----------



## winston83

@ttc no I haven't taken it without a bleed huni xx


----------



## Annie18

msdizzydolore said:


> I finished my 1st round of Clomid last night. I will be going in today for CD10 ultrasound and labs. I ordered my "donation" yesterday and it should arrive at my RE's office Friday.
> 
> Can anyone give me some questions I should ask the doc or nurse today? I'm not sure with taking Clomid when I will ovulate. I am like clockwork, 14 days before AF with ovulation, but I know Clomid might change that.
> 
> I would be ovulating this Sat and Sun normally, but who knows. The Clomid Ovulation calculator I found online says I still may ovulate this weekend going into mid-week.
> 
> I just want this over and done with. My back is aching from the Clomid and I'm hoping my poor ovaries are okay!!! LOL
> 
> Also, I need to make someone sit down with me and explain my labs that they keep telling me are perfect as well as my results from my Saline HSG on Saturday.
> 
> I[m excited this may happen. I keep praying this works the 1st time since funds are limited until spring.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else on their 1st round of Clomid and to all who are expecting their :bfp: this month.

Good luck with your FS appointment today and scan, not really sure about questions but hopefully they will be able to measure your follicles and see when you may ovulate. hope goes well.

hi to everyone else xx


----------



## winston83

Hiya annie how r u xx


----------



## Annie18

Am ok win thanks, not much happening at my end day 50 and no sign of Af. FS tols me yesterday to not take any more clomid until after my op in nov, so just the waiting game now for me, but will keep popping on here to see how everyone is doing. hope you ok win xx


----------



## lisaf

win - sorry for the limbo... I was always NUTS at the end of my cycle waiting to see etc...

Caz - let us know how your FS appointment is (is it today?)

Annie - the waiting sucks, but at least they're not still keeping you on the clomid when its not working

DM - FX'd it works honey! :hugs:

Kelly - Most doctors want you to bleed for 2 reasons... first to make sure you aren't pregnant, but also to shed the lining and make sure you have a fresh lining for a nice healthy implantation. I vaguely remember one girl here taking it without a bleed, but I could be wrong on that.


----------



## 35_Smiling

feeling better today but its odd that i am sitting in a room with the ac blearing and everyone complaining its cold but I am here sweating...you should see my forehead i keep wiping the sweat off and i haven't been out for a while! 

the witch be here tomorrow but i hope otherwise! Arggg How could i be still having hot flashes! at least it feels like it


----------



## caz & bob

lisaf said:


> win - sorry for the limbo... I was always NUTS at the end of my cycle waiting to see etc...
> 
> Caz - let us know how your FS appointment is (is it today?)
> 
> Annie - the waiting sucks, but at least they're not still keeping you on the clomid when its not working
> 
> DM - FX'd it works honey! :hugs:
> 
> Kelly - Most doctors want you to bleed for 2 reasons... first to make sure you aren't pregnant, but also to shed the lining and make sure you have a fresh lining for a nice healthy implantation. I vaguely remember one girl here taking it without a bleed, but I could be wrong on that.

no hunnie next tue i will let you no xxxxxxx


----------



## Mum2miller

Hi Ladies, I was 5 days late this cycle but AF has finally arrived at about midnight last night.. I am suppose to start clomid on day 2 - 6 so should i start at midnight tonight or leave it till the following evening?? Any replies would be much appreciated :dust: to everyone


----------



## 35_Smiling

hey mum perhaps you can take it in the morning if you feel up to it and will not forget or you can take it tomorrow. I took mine nights from day 3-7 i found it easier taking them before i climb in bed.

Good luck


----------



## AubrieC

Hello ladies. I was diagnosed with PCOS on April 9, 2010 and have been TTC for 13 cycles now. I have an appointment tomorrow afternoon to discuss Clomid and I'm really excited and hopeful that this will finally be it for us. I am nervous, too, because I always get every single side effect of every single medication I take, plus multiples already run in both of our families. Eek! Honestly, though, I'd be ok with 8 babies if it meant I was someones mommy.

Nice to meet you all!
:dust:

Aubrie.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Good night ladies climing in bed its 9:27pm here in Bermuda...and i have a early class tomorrow at college 8am lord only knows why they have early classes like this...all these :sex:tires me out mornings and I can't get up! lol:brat:


----------



## 35_Smiling

AubrieC said:


> Hello ladies. I was diagnosed with PCOS on April 9, 2010 and have been TTC for 13 cycles now. I have an appointment tomorrow afternoon to discuss Clomid and I'm really excited and hopeful that this will finally be it for us. I am nervous, too, because I always get every single side effect of every single medication I take, plus multiples already run in both of our families. Eek! Honestly, though, I'd be ok with 8 babies if it meant I was someones mommy.
> 
> Nice to meet you all!
> :dust:
> 
> Aubrie.


Welcome Aubrie! Not sure what PCOS is sorry....but i hope the clomids work for you! good luck tomorrow.


----------



## msdizzydolore

Okay, had a great visit today. 5 follicles - 3 large (12, 14 and 15) in my right ovary and 2 in my left (I think about 10 and 12).

I go back again Friday for another scan and more labs. The nurse stated that she would call the pharmacy they work with so I can get my HCG shot (my insurance doesn't cover injectibles). 

She asked if I had ordered my samples from the bank and I told her they would be there Thursday/Friday. She said good timing. Once Friday comes and if the follies are 20+ by the weekend, I will do my shot and plan on insemination.

I'm excited.


----------



## lisaf

Mum2miller said:


> Hi Ladies, I was 5 days late this cycle but AF has finally arrived at about midnight last night.. I am suppose to start clomid on day 2 - 6 so should i start at midnight tonight or leave it till the following evening?? Any replies would be much appreciated :dust: to everyone

If AF shows up after 3pm, the next day is supposed to be CD1... since you started at midnight, today is CD1 for you.
If you were taking clomid CD3-7 I'd say you could take it early since people do take it CD2-6, lol.. but you're already on the early dose so I'd wait until tomorrow! :)


----------



## lisaf

msdizzydolore said:


> Okay, had a great visit today. 5 follicles - 3 large (12, 14 and 15) in my right ovary and 2 in my left (I think about 10 and 12).
> 
> I go back again Friday for another scan and more labs. The nurse stated that she would call the pharmacy they work with so I can get my HCG shot (my insurance doesn't cover injectibles).
> 
> She asked if I had ordered my samples from the bank and I told her they would be there Thursday/Friday. She said good timing. Once Friday comes and if the follies are 20+ by the weekend, I will do my shot and plan on insemination.
> 
> I'm excited.

Sounds GREAT, can't wait to hear what your scan on Friday shows!! :)


----------



## Annie18

Hi Aubrie, good luck at your appointment and i really hope clomid works for you, and you don't get many of the side effects.

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## winston83

Have been to see the doc this morning a's I woke up with a really bad pain in my pelvis like being stabbed with a hot poker he did a urine test and is sending me to the hospital for bloods and a scan the urine was bfn but he wants to make sure there is nothing going on coz my period is late and I've had a previous ectopic I'm really worried now x


----------



## Annie18

Ah win i hope everything is ok, take care, when is your scan xx


----------



## winston83

2pm today xx


----------



## Annie18

good luck win, will be thinking of you x


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh Win, hope there's some good news for you my love.

Welcome Aubrie and hope the clomid works its magic for you!

msdizzy great news re the scan, hope all goes to plan for you.

Hope everyone else is good?

AFM CD1 again.....My body has failed me once again. AF was unusually 5 days late so sadly I had started to get ever so slightly hopeful. Silly me!
Going back down to 100mg Clomid this cycle and will try it days 3-7 rather than 2-6 just for the craic. Will also ask my GP to do 7dpo bloods again and just pray that my FS finds a few moments of his precious time to send me my scan results. Oh to be a private patient!


----------



## wobberly

Hey everyone, need some advice - sorry if tmi. 
I am just about to start my 3rd round of clomid. I have brown discharge yesterday and today its heavier. There still isnt fresh blood but thick dark stuff with the odd (sorry, looks like internal tissue) has anyone else have this - is it normal? 
Goign to try preseed this month to help with my BFP.


----------



## boots2

Win really hope your ok 
Sorry AF got you and was mean enough to hang around letting you get your hopes up Emma

Hi Aubrie and hope the clomid works for you!

msdizzy great news re the scan, hope all goes to plan for you.

I am feeling ok today trying not to symptom spot as the days past ovulation creep by my temprature had dropped a bit yesterday but was back up to its highest this morning so thats hopeful and my boobs feel very tender but thats probably clomid or AF threatening.

Good luck everyone

Sarah xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi wobberly, if it is any consolation I get the browny stuff just as you described a day or two before AF arrives properly x


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck boots (Sarah), it all sounds very promising! x


----------



## wobberly

Thank you. I had a little bit yesterdaya nd today im heavy but its not fresh. I seemed to have this for 5 days last month so counted that as my AF.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Annie18

Hi caz.

Emma sorry af got you honey, and hope your FS pulls his finger out soon and gives you the scan results x


----------



## caz & bob

aw emma big :hugs: hunnie xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Welcome Aubrie hun Good Luck, I take it cd5-9
Sorry AF got you Em :(
Win- Let us know what happens sweetie!
Wobberly - I too had that before AF... BOOOOO!!
Hi to everyone else  just started OPK's today
Armed with preseed, grapefruit juice, green tea, and robitussin!!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

winston83 said:


> Have been to see the doc this morning a's I woke up with a really bad pain in my pelvis like being stabbed with a hot poker he did a urine test and is sending me to the hospital for bloods and a scan the urine was bfn but he wants to make sure there is nothing going on coz my period is late and I've had a previous ectopic I'm really worried now x



Hi Win I am so sorry. I hope all goes well and that its not another ectopic preg. Praying for you.:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

can i asked a tmi question? 

today is my period supose to come on...nothing yet but it might be late anyways due to clomids...but has anyone experience clear sticky strachy cm? not that i recall i always seen the thick white one but not clear l like mucus (alot). I def. OV it was clear as day when it did.


----------



## DragonMummy

i got a lot of lotiony and stretchy cm last cycle - the next day it went very dry, clumpy and tinged with brown, then the next day AF got me. Not sure it means anything tbh as i have heard it's a symptom of preg but clearly not as i always seem to get it pre af!


----------



## lisaf

hope you're ok winston!


----------



## Firefox

Hi everyone! 

Hope everythings ok Win

Sorry AF showed em, everything crossed that this is the cycle for you!

Nothings new with me, still waiting for an appoitment for my op...Ive been told that it could take up too 18 weeks for sure...just praying they get a cancellation and think to phone me!


----------



## lisaf

win - any news?


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hi win im hoping your OK :) how did it all go?.x

welcome to the forum aubrie im hoping clomid works well for you... :im sending lots of baby dust :dust: xx

msdizzy great news about the scan, I hope they grow big and strong by your next scan :) seems like you have 7great chances there! :)

How is everyone..? im good today just relaxed and packed ready for this hen weekend im going on tonight :lol: so im not really thinking too much about symptoms ect as of yet.. if i dont come back on ill speak to you all sunday :D xxx


----------



## caz & bob

win hope all is ok with you hun xxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

ooooh we need an update from win.... off to stalk her fb page.....


----------



## lisaf

let us know if you find anything DM! Does she talk about TTC on FB?


----------



## AubrieC

Thank you all! I had my appt today and I'm very excited for AF to start (I never thought I'd say those words). I also got a script for Dh to have his :spermy: tested, however, the closest place is about 2 hours away. Regardless, I cant wait to start taking the Clomid!! Hooray for ovulation!

Win, I really hope you are ok!!! Sending you my best thoughts and wishes.


----------



## heather24

hi my name is heather and im new here i took clomid this month 9-13 150mg. i having been praying for it to wrk. my temps are ok. we have been ttc for almost 2 years. we started when my best friend got prego were we could do it together, well she had her baby and we of couse got nothing. well her lil gurl just turn 1 at tha end of aug and she told me 3 weeks ago that she was prego again. i cried and cried.. i just want a baby of my own, all my friends have kids, i feel left out when i to go to bday parties, baby showers. man its feel trouble.. so im hoping for a BFP this month im mean BFP in oct bc this month is almost over..thanks ladies for letting me join


----------



## 35_Smiling

heather24 said:


> hi my name is heather and im new here i took clomid this month 9-13 150mg. i having been praying for it to wrk. my temps are ok. we have been ttc for almost 2 years. we started when my best friend got prego were we could do it together, well she had her baby and we of couse got nothing. well her lil gurl just turn 1 at tha end of aug and she told me 3 weeks ago that she was prego again. i cried and cried.. i just want a baby of my own, all my friends have kids, i feel left out when i to go to bday parties, baby showers. man its feel trouble.. so im hoping for a BFP this month im mean BFP in oct bc this month is almost over..thanks ladies for letting me join

:hi: heather welcome!

I am so sorry. We are in the same boat so your in the right group here. Most of the ladies here have been ttcing for a while. yes we have had some bfp's lately but we ladies here are very supportive of each other. We are there for each other while we are up and while we are down.

I pray you have your BFP really soon.:hugs::flower:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Night Win...I pray all went well.

Night everyone going in bed now lol its 12:57am so I don't understand why I keep falling asleep so late and I have a 8am class at the college tomorrow or shall I say later today. 

Considering you all are on completely differenct time zone then me I hope you have a great day!


----------



## winston83

Morning girls sorry I left it last night was just a bit head f#*ked after waiting 6 hours after seeing a nurse before I saw a doctor who came to see me because he thaught I had been in a car crash WTF I finally got a scan they said the tube was clear they said my lining was extremely thick so if af doesn't arrive in the next week that I can go to my docs and get something to bring it on they wouldn't take bloods because they did a urine test and it showed bfn and no sign of infection he told me pain must be down to pms xxx thankyou all for caring it means a lot xx not sure I'm totally happy with diagnosis especially a's he asked for my allergies and when I told him he had never heard of them but not a lot I can do still got a lot of pain x


----------



## boots2

Win
Sounds a bit like a typical A and E job nightmare but at least they scanned to check that your tube was clear.Hope your feeling better today and that AF hurries up for you now.
Take care Sarah x


----------



## boots2

Heather
Good look and I hope Clomid works for you x


----------



## mrphyemma

Awww Win, I'm sorry you are still in pain but soooo glad to hear it isn't an ectopic pregnancy. Hope AF arrives for you soon so you can get on with the next cycle :hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Welcome Heather,
I hope the clomid works its magic for you. I have cried many tears this last year and a half as ironically most of my friends and family have fallen pregnant by accident whilst I have been trying. Life can be cruel but we just have to keep the faith that it will be our turn soon xx


----------



## Simi78

Hi Win aww you poor thing, i totally understand how you feel!! I had the same thing a few months ago, i woke up in the middle of the night quite a few times too...stabbing pains and really painful...yep i so understand...i went to A&E sop many times and guess what...they couldnt find the reason ot cause...i know thats not going to help you...sorry!
All i did was took painkillers and rested...i mean bed rest for a few days...
I really hope you feel better soon....i really dont have any theories on what it could be, i googled like mad at the time and found that nobody knew what it was although quite a few people get it...
Please keep us updated hun xx

Welcome Heather. everyone is really nice and helpful here... xx

Hi everyone else, i havent been here over the weekend, i went on a girls hol to Prague...it was excellent i really needed a break from everything...
I have still not come on my period...i spoke to my fs about my Prog results and he said that as my periods are not regular not to worry that the resulkts were low...she says i could be preg...but not to get my hopes up, i have to wait until next Tues and do a test...im not holding my breath as my periods are all over the place anyway and its not odd to not have a period for so long with me...although if anything on clomid ive been bleeding a lot more with less breaks...so hmm waiting game!! It killing me~!!!

what does it sound like girls? Any advice would be appreciated xx


----------



## Annie18

Hiya ladies,

win glad you ok honey.
Welcome heather, hope you get your BFP soon
simi not sure what sounds like hon, but hope it is a BFP xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies aw sorry win bfn xxxxxxxx


----------



## msdizzydolore

Thanks everyone who responded. Got my labs...my estradiol was great (I think she said 358, I really couldn't hear her message clearly) and my FSH was 4 on CD10 labs. 
*does Snoopy dance*

So tomorrow morning is the US, and I'm stoked. I need to find out if my RE will be doing 1 insemination, or 2. I swear two, but my documents don't state it.

Does anyone know if one good timed is better? Or two good timed is sufficient?


----------



## DragonMummy

@win - i was told when i had a sus ectopic that they can't see anything until 6 weeks? Although i was also told that you do get a bfp from them so maybe its just the witch being more evil than usual....


----------



## lisaf

win - so relieved to hear it wasn't an ectopic. Hope the witch just comes and puts you out of your misery then :hugs:

simi - not sure what to think for you... hmm... it would be lovely if they just tested too early for your progesterone and you ovulated late and have a BFP coming your way.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## D0tty

Hi all

Im new here and Im on my first round of clomid this month. Took it cd 2-6 and im currently on cd 17. Had a smiley on cd 15. Would be lovely to have someone o talk to about this whole situation as Im not really sure what to do with myself at the moment!


----------



## lisaf

Hey Dotty! 
Lots of ladies here to share your experiences with!
The one side effect of clomid I wasn't prepared for was that it made my breasts hurt more during the 2ww... I'd never had sore boobs before AF in my life so I was so excited thinking it was pregnancy.. :dohh: So heads up on that one! :)


----------



## D0tty

Its so hard not to read in to all the signs though! Been trying for 2 years now and I try not to do that but I cant help it :)
Well I suppose all I can do is wait and see now.


----------



## lisaf

Its impossible not to notice symptoms... just wanted to give you a warning that some symptoms may seem stronger because of the clomid and not to keep that in mind when you get hopeful.

I have to say on the cycle with my BFP, I honestly didn't have any of those super hopeful symptoms I'd had on several other cycles :dohh:


----------



## wanting2010

Hey girls...day 9 of my Provera and I still have not totally stopped bleeding. So I've been bleeding off and on (mostly on) for 24 days now. Grrr. It's a lot lighter but definitely still there. I called my doctor's office yesterday and the nurse was stumped too. My doctor wasn't in the office yesterday, so I'm waiting on a call back today. I am realllly hoping that this isn't going to end up pushing back when I can start my Clomid.


----------



## lisaf

wanting - I don't think it will mess things up too much... the only reason why it might is if you become anemic from so much blood loss. Usually periods aren't enough to affect our bodies, but when they are prolonged bleeding then it can be a concern.
I bled HEAVY for 26 days (had a 5 day lighter break in the middle from the provera) and wasn't anemic afterwards, but I also have great iron levels normally and made sure to eat iron-rich foods during that time.


----------



## Aries28

Hi Girls! I am glad to see so many of you have had success on clomid. I was diagnosed with PCOS today and Dr is probably goign to be putting me on clomid. He said I have an excellent egg reserve so happy about that. I am hoping this works for us!! 

Wanting- Looks like we are in the same boat. Dr will be giving me provera and then clomid. I dont start provera for a few weeks though bc still need more bloodwork and cant get to the lab before then. Glad to see u here from the irregular cycle sisters thread!

BFP's! To all you lovely ladies!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi ladies, I'd like to ask some advice.... I just finished my second round of clomid 50mg. The problem is that on my first month I had a 9 day luteal phase and this month I had a 10 day luteal phase. I sent a copy of my charts for my doctor to look at, but the nurse said he won't be in until next week. Did anyone else experience a short luteal phase on clomid? Thanks!


----------



## lisaf

If you had a short luteal phase, its very likely the clomid wasn't getting your progesterone high enough. Did they test your progesterone at 7dpo? I noticed you listed spotting for 2 days before AF.. that is also a sign of low progesterone.

And there is no mistaking ovulation on your charts... WOW, lol! There is no way the ovulation date is wrong.

I had this issue, they made me confirm it with 2 rounds on the 50mg with low tests... my doc wouldn't increase the clomid dose (which is what I'd read online the next step would be)... so I went to a specialist who said the first step to treating my progesterone is to up the dose.
After 4 rounds on 50mg, a 2 cycle break ... I did a 100mg round, had normal progesterone for the first time and got my BFP. My LP was 12 days but with spotting for 2 days before which is what made me request the blood tests in the first place.

Also, are you in the US or UK?


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Lisa, Thank you so much for answering my questions! I am in the US, but I'm not being monitored. I had my son on my second round of Clomid, so my Dr. just prescribed the Clomid and said give me a call when you're pregnant. I remember having all kinds of monitoring before getting pregnant with DS, but I guess he figured it was so easy the first time, why shouldn't it be easy again. Anyhow, I'm hoping he'll either up my dose or get monitoring. The only problem is that cd3 will be on Saturday so I'll have already started this month with 50mg by the time he even looks at my charts. Do you think progesterone supplements could be an option, especially since this month I won't be able to switch my dosage? Again, thank you so much!


----------



## Britt11

msdizzydolore said:


> Thanks everyone who responded. Got my labs...my estradiol was great (I think she said 358, I really couldn't hear her message clearly) and my FSH was 4 on CD10 labs.
> *does Snoopy dance*
> 
> So tomorrow morning is the US, and I'm stoked. I need to find out if my RE will be doing 1 insemination, or 2. I swear two, but my documents don't state it.
> 
> Does anyone know if one good timed is better? Or two good timed is sufficient?

Hey, welcome. Most clinics only do 1- some do 2 but usually at an added cost to you. My FS said the data shows only a marginal/very slight difference in doing 2 IUIs in a row so they dont encourage it. I tried it and didnt get a bfp- did 5 rounds of IUI total. Good luck to you, hope you have a better outcome.

how are you lovely ladies? read through some of the posts, sorry about the BFN Win. Where is Smile, TTC? DM, Em, Lisa, Caz, hello ladies!!

I have some news- I finally got the call and got accepted into the IVF program, I am on the Flare or long protocol so I wont have egg transfer until early December. My gosh they already took $7k from me over the phone :dohh: this better work. I still have another 7k to pay.

:hugs:


----------



## heather24

thanks everyone for ur warm welcome. i just hope this clomid wrks this time.,. im scard to test bc i dont want to see a bfn. i hope all of yall get ur bfp here soon....


----------



## lisaf

TTCNumbertwo said:


> Lisa, Thank you so much for answering my questions! I am in the US, but I'm not being monitored. I had my son on my second round of Clomid, so my Dr. just prescribed the Clomid and said give me a call when you're pregnant. I remember having all kinds of monitoring before getting pregnant with DS, but I guess he figured it was so easy the first time, why shouldn't it be easy again. Anyhow, I'm hoping he'll either up my dose or get monitoring. The only problem is that cd3 will be on Saturday so I'll have already started this month with 50mg by the time he even looks at my charts. Do you think progesterone supplements could be an option, especially since this month I won't be able to switch my dosage? Again, thank you so much!

I do think progesterone supplements can help after ovulation, but they weren't enough for me. It stinks to possibly waste another cycle if you do have low progesterone, but you don't want to miss a chance either, right? The problem is that you then can't test and see if you even have a progesterone issue... the supplements can interfere with your blood level... so you won't even know if thats going on if you take them. 

I know lots of women have different hormone balances after having a kid, so it could be because you had DS that things are not working as easy or as well now? Hope you figure out what to do.


----------



## 35_Smiling

@Win I am glad that your tubes were clear and sorry that you got to still wait for that witch to come argg I hope it doesnt and its because your getting a late sign of your bfp. BUT all in all i will be praying for you. Its a shame your still in pain I hope for a speedy recover...


As for me...my period is 30 days and i think it came on today...not sure i used the bathroom and i saw two spots in the water...and a little when i wiped so I guess this wasn't the month for me...and i did the sperm meet egg to the T (trust me i had hubby working!) lol

Here's my stats:

Nov.10, 2008 to Dec. 2009 ttc and failed.
Jan 2010 was preg
Feb 14 2010 then mc 
June 2010 remove of firibrod by surgery
July - Sept. 2010 ttc and failed

not sure i can try for a 4th month so perhaps i will take a break with the clomids this month...its depressing:cry:


----------



## wanting2010

Aries28 said:


> Hi Girls! I am glad to see so many of you have had success on clomid. I was diagnosed with PCOS today and Dr is probably goign to be putting me on clomid. He said I have an excellent egg reserve so happy about that. I am hoping this works for us!!
> 
> Wanting- Looks like we are in the same boat. Dr will be giving me provera and then clomid. I dont start provera for a few weeks though bc still need more bloodwork and cant get to the lab before then. Glad to see u here from the irregular cycle sisters thread!
> 
> BFP's! To all you lovely ladies!

Good to see you here Aries!!! Glad you're getting some answers and some help honey. Fingers crossed for all of us that we get our BFPs soon!! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## mrphyemma

Britt........Fantastic news about the ivf, here's hoping for a Christmas BFP for you sweetie!! x


----------



## keepsmiling

wudnt that be gr88, that wud be a dream come tru to be preg by xmas xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies weekend again whoopppp im not going the gym today it rain rain rain here got soaked this morning takeing my lad school hate this weather xxxxxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

It's been miserable all week Caz. Cold, grey, muddy and wet. Depressing or what?!


----------



## caz & bob

i no you carnt do anything can you i carnt wait till we get a car xxxxxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

im havin a chill out da at home today, dh is watchin golf!! gr8!! x


----------



## DragonMummy

have to drag myself into farnborough today to get my car mot'd..... or if i am honest so that my car can fail it's mot :rofl:

We're getting a new one so a new mot should help us get rid of the Golf.....


----------



## boots2

Blood test done now its waiting for the test results fx that I ovulatated and fxxxx for a bfp I so want it to happen.Its so cruel that to get to the FS section you have to walk through the antenatal bit it just makes me ache with sadness every single time
SARAH X


----------



## mrphyemma

Awww Sarah, I know how you feel, our gynaecology department is right by maternity. With any luck you will be in the antenatal section very soon. Hope your results are good. Let us know x


----------



## Smile4me

YAY Britt that is Fabulous news sweetie!!!! Wow that's a lot of money honey... I know you will be pregnant by Christmas

Sara sweetie, I totally understand what you are saying...Hopefully you ovulated and you get your BFP this month!

Clomid ovulation pains are horrible :( but don't get me wrong, I'm glad its working, it is just painful especially when you have to bd ...hehe!

I hope everyone has wonderful plans this weekend to get your mind off TTC. 

:)
Verna


----------



## Amethysta28

I'm on my second round of clomid, first being at 50 and this second is at 100. I'm on day 26 now and I'm praying for a BFP, however, in my heart I feel like I'm getting my AF.


----------



## lexus15

Hi ladies, 

Will be starting round 2 of Clomid today (days 2-6) on 50mg. 

This may come across as a stupid question but do any of you think it's possible to double up the doseage e.g take 2 tablets instead of 1 to increase the amount from 50mg to 100mg?:shrug:

I've been prescribed Clomid for 5 months so I have enough to try!!

:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

I found 50mg doesnt work for everyone but it all depends on if you ovulate on your own or not. I've been on this forum since May and most of us got our BFP's on 100mg sweetie, plus the side effects in my opinion were much worse with 50mg vs. 100mg. The only side effect I have experienced on both is horrible mood swings and of course ovulation pain.
Good Luck sweetie, you will ultimately have to decide but if your Dr. gave you five months, that would only give you two months of a full dose
of 100mg I would check with the dr. first.... or do 50mg the first month and if it doesnt work then double up??


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> YAY Britt that is Fabulous news sweetie!!!! Wow that's a lot of money honey... I know you will be pregnant by Christmas
> 
> Sara sweetie, I totally understand what you are saying...Hopefully you ovulated and you get your BFP this month!
> 
> Clomid ovulation pains are horrible :( but don't get me wrong, I'm glad its working, it is just painful especially when you have to bd ...hehe!
> 
> I hope everyone has wonderful plans this weekend to get your mind off TTC.
> 
> :)
> Verna

hey hon are you O'ng right now?? good luck, catch that eggy :thumbup::thumbup:

thanks for the positive words about the IVF ladies, I never thought it would come to it but I have come to terms about it and am actually excited...do you know in our chart they have us listed as Male Factor infertility...most couples who are boderline are just "unexplained" so I guess DH's SA is not so good, I knew it wasnt great but didnt think it was that bad, I really thought it was mainly to do with me....agghh, ladies please dont be hard on yourself it truly isnt just us- almost half of infertility lies with the men.

anyway, bfps for all of us soon :baby:

Em- where are you at in your cycle? Dm are you coming up to O soon?

:hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm CD3 Britt :( AF was cruelly 5 days late giving me a glimmer of false hope.


----------



## D0tty

lisaf said:


> Its impossible not to notice symptoms... just wanted to give you a warning that some symptoms may seem stronger because of the clomid and not to keep that in mind when you get hopeful.
> 
> I have to say on the cycle with my BFP, I honestly didn't have any of those super hopeful symptoms I'd had on several other cycles :dohh:

so how many rounds of clomid did you go through before you got your :bfp:


----------



## lisaf

D0tty said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> Its impossible not to notice symptoms... just wanted to give you a warning that some symptoms may seem stronger because of the clomid and not to keep that in mind when you get hopeful.
> 
> I have to say on the cycle with my BFP, I honestly didn't have any of those super hopeful symptoms I'd had on several other cycles :dohh:
> 
> so how many rounds of clomid did you go through before you got your :bfp:Click to expand...

I did 4 rounds at 50mg.. took a 2 month break, then got my BFP on my first round of 100mg


----------



## D0tty

lisaf said:


> D0tty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> Its impossible not to notice symptoms... just wanted to give you a warning that some symptoms may seem stronger because of the clomid and not to keep that in mind when you get hopeful.
> 
> I have to say on the cycle with my BFP, I honestly didn't have any of those super hopeful symptoms I'd had on several other cycles :dohh:
> 
> so how many rounds of clomid did you go through before you got your :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> I did 4 rounds at 50mg.. took a 2 month break, then got my BFP on my first round of 100mg[/QUOTE
> 
> Ive been given 3 months worth with an appointment to see the doc again in January. Not sure what will happen if Im not pregnant by then. It all just feels like its taking a life time to get anywhere near being pregnant! Oh well, I have to remember, Im only young! :DClick to expand...


----------



## DragonMummy

lexus I would try a month of 50mg to see if it works then double up if it doesn't. If it does then you get 5 goes with your supply rather than just 2! Most people do fine on 50mg (i got a bfp on my first go on 50mg) and you don't want to risk overstimulation otherwise you just waste a cycle!


----------



## DragonMummy

oh and btw - against all expectations my car seems to have sailed through it's mot...


----------



## lisaf

D0tty said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D0tty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> Its impossible not to notice symptoms... just wanted to give you a warning that some symptoms may seem stronger because of the clomid and not to keep that in mind when you get hopeful.
> 
> I have to say on the cycle with my BFP, I honestly didn't have any of those super hopeful symptoms I'd had on several other cycles :dohh:
> 
> so how many rounds of clomid did you go through before you got your :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> I did 4 rounds at 50mg.. took a 2 month break, then got my BFP on my first round of 100mg[/QUOTE
> 
> Ive been given 3 months worth with an appointment to see the doc again in January. Not sure what will happen if Im not pregnant by then. It all just feels like its taking a life time to get anywhere near being pregnant! Oh well, I have to remember, Im only young! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Being young works in your favor. I do feel I would have gotten my BFP earlier if I had been seeing my FS from the start and not my GYN... I didn't get any monitoring the first 2 cycles, had to request the progesterone blood test on the next 2 and even with 2 low progesterone tests my GYN wouldn't up the dose. I suspected after my first cycle that it wasn't enough but my doc was out of town... etc etc... just a lot of time wasted for me.
> Being young helps though!Click to expand...


----------



## Smile4me

Does anyone know what overstimulation feels like? I am on cd14 and have had two positive OPK's one yesterday one today but my cervix is low and firm but I am in so much pain... i just figured it was ovulation.... anyone??


----------



## Britt11

mrphyemma said:


> I'm CD3 Britt :( AF was cruelly 5 days late giving me a glimmer of false hope.

oh hon...she truly is a witch!! sending you big hugs :hugs::hugs:

Smile- I was overstimulated on 100mg, and i had very bad cramping like you described, dont remember what my cervix was like....but the day of O I couldnt even get off the couch...
hope you feel better sweets


----------



## Firefox

Hi Brit, if you dont mind me asking how many cycles of clomid did you have before deciding on ivf?


----------



## msdizzydolore

*shaking*

Just got my call from the RE's office. My labs are great. I will administer my Ovidrel shot this evening at 10 PM. Sunday at 10:15 I go in for IUI #1, and Monday morning I go in for IUI #2. 

Okay...I started this journey on Sept 18th with my first appt. with this RE. It is 2 wks tomorrow, and I'm being inseminated. This day has finally arrived and now I am scared to death....YIKES.

Talk me off the ledge everyone. I'm trying to remain calm. But if one more person tells me I'm going to have twins, triplets, quads or more I'm going to blow them up LOL LOL

I requested off Monday so I can go home and relax after my second insemination. I can't believe this is happening. *shaking, literally*


----------



## lisaf

msdizzydolore - I had 4 follicles and everyone teased me about having multiples... just one in there though... so tune those people out ;) :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Firefox said:


> Hi Brit, if you dont mind me asking how many cycles of clomid did you have before deciding on ivf?

Hello Firefox, we have been trying for 14 cycles now- went on the list 3 months ago. However, our problem is not ovulation, its Male Factor as primary and my fsh is also on the higher end so that can cause issues too.
I know if ovulation is your issue only, than Clomid has very high success rates or perhaps you could try the injections or other meds before seeking IVF.
(we tried 4 rounds of Clomid in total and 4 cycles of IUI)
:hugs:


----------



## D0tty

lisaf said:


> D0tty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D0tty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> Its impossible not to notice symptoms... just wanted to give you a warning that some symptoms may seem stronger because of the clomid and not to keep that in mind when you get hopeful.
> 
> I have to say on the cycle with my BFP, I honestly didn't have any of those super hopeful symptoms I'd had on several other cycles :dohh:
> 
> so how many rounds of clomid did you go through before you got your :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> I did 4 rounds at 50mg.. took a 2 month break, then got my BFP on my first round of 100mg[/QUOTE
> 
> Ive been given 3 months worth with an appointment to see the doc again in January. Not sure what will happen if Im not pregnant by then. It all just feels like its taking a life time to get anywhere near being pregnant! Oh well, I have to remember, Im only young! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Being young works in your favor. I do feel I would have gotten my BFP earlier if I had been seeing my FS from the start and not my GYN... I didn't get any monitoring the first 2 cycles, had to request the progesterone blood test on the next 2 and even with 2 low progesterone tests my GYN wouldn't up the dose. I suspected after my first cycle that it wasn't enough but my doc was out of town... etc etc... just a lot of time wasted for me.
> Being young helps though!Click to expand...
> 
> I say young but Im 27 so not that young really!
> 
> Im on cd 19 today and lastnight and tonight im getting cramps like AF is on her way, did you ever experience anything like that?Click to expand...


----------



## lisaf

Dotty - yes I had AF-like cramps starting at 9dpo when my HCG was at a 7... looking at my chart I had cramps almost every single day of some kind, but I remember them feeling very AF-like around my BFP.

I know what you mean about 27... I was 28 when I started and had a doc tell me I had time enough to have 10 babies... um... only if I have one right after the other with no trouble concieving. Its not that young when you see people who have been trying for 5 years and think you might still be trying at 32 etc...


----------



## msdizzydolore

lisaf said:


> msdizzydolore - I had 4 follicles and everyone teased me about having multiples... just one in there though... so tune those people out ;) :hugs:

Call me Dizzy!!! :flower:

And I will try not to think about multiples. I will tune them out or just give them dirty looks and walk away!

:hugs:


----------



## wanting2010

Got a call from my doctor's nurse this evening and I have to go Monday for an ultrasound to check how much is left of my uterine lining. I was really hoping I wouldn't have to go back to the doctor. :(

I started bleeding a lot heavier today, more like my normal AF, so I'm hoping this means all this bleeding will be over with sooner rather than later!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all chilling today watching the rugby and pain today in my left side like o pain done a opk and it was light so dont no what it can be xxxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Caz, if you are 7dpo hun why did you do an OPK?


----------



## keepsmiling

smile we r all poas addicts! I do em all cycle lol haha xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hi ladies, Hope everyone is dong well.

Caz ~ Sorry your got this pain going on. I hope you feel better soon.

Wanting ~ I sure hope its note the witch&#8230;what did the doc say?

Dizzy ~ Girl you be fine. I am guilty for teasing Lisaf but in the end I love her advise&#8230;so block out everyone. We don&#8217;t want you to be blowing people up lol. Praying for you guys! Baby-dust- to-you-both!

Lisaf~	Hey mommy how you doing these days? Alls well?

Dotty~	You are young 27?? You say&#8230;I am 35 and still trying for #2. My first goes 18 in 3 months &#61516;&#8230;soon he&#8217;ll be spreading his seed and I&#8217;m still trying&#8230;.lol&#8230;

Britt~	Hi sorry what is fsh if you don&#8217;t mind me asking&#8230;how was your ivf ? what is the process and estimate cost?

Smile ~ sorry I don&#8217;t know what over stimulation it means.

I hope everyone else is doing well.


I have one questions:

Has anyone done their temp virginally instead of orally? I cycle started Friday and since then I thought I would try something different this cycle period. How was it for you?


----------



## lisaf

I did it vaginally on my last cycle.. my temp was a little more stable (i had a spare thermometer so I kept temping orally too for comparison :haha:)
It was nice not to worry about if my mouth was open or not.


----------



## caz & bob

Smile4me said:


> Hi Caz, if you are 7dpo hun why did you do an OPK?

because i had pain in my left side like o pain so just done one to see what it would be like xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

ahhh ok i didnt know if you were not sure if you ovulated or not. :)
How are you feeling today?


----------



## caz & bob

just gassy and bloated at the moment hun how are you hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

just cramping but I'm assuming its the ovulation :)
Gassy and bloaty hun that's a great sign


----------



## keepsmiling

Well day 3 of the af the provera only 2 more to go!!!! Yay
I'm woried bout overstimulating too wot r the risks.. Can the overies pop I'm also worried bowt gettin more cycyst bt hey I have them already so a few more wnt do much harm lol xx


----------



## lace&pearls

heya, just wondering if some of you guys on clomid in the UK might be able to help me, I was prescribed 3 mnths of 50mg clomid ... I don't think the 1st rond has worked :cry: I don't think I've ovulated, haven't had a + opk, have just had 'almosts' for ages. I'm like cd 21 or 22 I can't remember right now. so I'm guessing too late. feeling really fed up about it all, thought clomid might actually work, not neccesarily to get pregnant on the first round, but perhaps ovulate, but no aparently not :( I'm having a very down day about not getting pg :( feel so angry but have no one to blame. I'm only 22 it should be easy :( 
I do perhaps wonder though, possibly on the bright side, if my really low mood is a side effect of the clomid, I have been really moody. Would I only get side effects if they were working??
anyway my question was, so if the first round hasn't worked, (obv I'll give it at least until cd 30 or whatever) and I get my blood test results back, what do do then? can I get an increased dosage somehow? bearng in mind I'm on the NHS my next sub-fertility apt isn't until december?


----------



## Firefox

Hi lace, did you have cd21/ 7dpo blood tests as these should confirm ov? Also are you taking your temps?

I had all the positive symptoms for ov (on my third cycle of clomid..i had borderline ov for the first two cycles) only for my bt to confirm that I def hadnt ovulated

For me it seemed like my body was preparing to ov but never actually did, im hoping to get some answers when i get my appointment for ov drilling etc.

I was really moody on the clomid and im sure thats the worst side effect of the drug..it was for me anyway, i could cry at absolutely anything!!

I wouldnt worry too much about not getting a positive opk, your blood test results will hopefully give you the positive indicator that you have ov...if it turns out that you havent maybe your gp can review your clomid dosage. 

My GP reviewed my doseage after I got a borderline bt on my first cycle, he tried me again at 50mg for the second just to double check and then upped the dose to 100mg for the 3rd, unfortunately for me my body didnt respond to the clomid.

Do you ovulated naturally on your own? Ive only had two 'natural' periods in the last two years!!


----------



## DragonMummy

go and speak to your GP hun - they can't prescribe clomid but they can increase your dose if it hasn't worked - mine did!


----------



## lisaf

lace - I was ovulating on the clomid, but with low progesterone... the main and biggest side effect I had was the depression... it doesn't help that TTC and having ovulation problems is depressing enough on its own but the clomid definitely makes it worse :hugs:


----------



## snl41296

Started my first round of clomid tonight CD 5 to CD 9 is that right? I am doing it on my own so need some advice and insight. been 8 months since we are TTC #2 I am almost positive my DH has a low sperm count :cry: and he will not yet checked out as of yet =( he is 36 yrs old. I am going Tues to the fertility specialist but got my pills before then and I just got over AF today so I started today worked out great I think. just need some advice is that a good day to start? if nothing happened this cycle when do you all take yours? 
and YES I do Ovulate and I do know we can have Multiples with this...


----------



## lisaf

the most common days to take it seem to be 2-6, 3-7 and 5-9
I'm not sure there is any real difference between the different days except there is a theory that some people think 3-7 is for more eggs and 5-9 is for better quality eggs. Doctors just seem to have a favorite day for it really.
Taking it while you are still bleeding can make the bleeding taper off which might be why some like you to wait until day 5.
My doctor said that you can't have a follicle forming already or else the clomid won't do anything, so thats probably why he prefered to have me start on day 3.


----------



## wanting2010

My doctor says days 5-9. Like Lisa said, it seems like doctors have a favorite day for when to take it and tend to tell all their patients to take it that way.

Does anybody have any idea if they will probably do my ultrasound transvaginally or transabdominally? I'm really nervous about it...never had an ultrasound before. :wacko: I didn't think to ask the nurse when I talked to her yesterday.


----------



## lisaf

should be transvaginal... if they didn't tell you to drink a lot of water it will be internal.
They're really nothing to be too nervous about.. no worse than a speculum... at my first one the tech let me put it in myself which helped, ... now I could care less :haha: can't even count the number of times i've been scanned internally.


----------



## wanting2010

I hate going to the doctor... :( I get major anxiety about it, especially when I'm not sure what to expect! I've been to the doctor more in the last month than I have been in the last 10 years, and I guess I better get used to it, lol.

I guess what I'm most concerned about is that I am bleeding pretty heavy now and I hate having strangers put stuff up my hoo ha when I'm *not* bleeding, let alone when I am. =\


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:ladies how are you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## snl41296

thanks girls love to u all and baby dust.. hoping for a good outcome this time around.... I am jsut excited to start something. Do you take it the same time every day? I took mine at 5pm yesterday


----------



## winston83

Hey girls how's it going I can't believe how bad the weather is and I have had to stand in it for 3 hours sat and sun morning while my boys have played football my oldest team won 5-1 and my son scored all 5 was uber proud still haven't got af am currently cd48 can make an app with my doc Thursday for pills to bring it on hate all this waiting grrr well I'm looking forward to my roast lunch xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I was working last night and going by the phone calls I received, Surrey was the new Atlantis! OMG the flooding was ridiculous! And trees down too. Bloody weather. The sun has just come out so I have just taken my laundry outside at a full sprint - sick of it hanging all round the bloody house!


----------



## keepsmiling

i thought id give my bathroom a good clean today and wash the bathmats as it wasnice,, well i went to hang them out, took a step outside and the rain started!!! typical x


----------



## DragonMummy

laundry back in.... :rofl:


----------



## keepsmiling

is it wet ur end too dm,,
omg im so annoyed, we got offered a lovely house,, abit more money a month but def weth it,, he sed it shud b sorted by late november to move into,, well thats perfect cos our tenancy runs out in december,, well now the man said hes not sure if there mvin out ornot,, so we have got our hopes up for nothing,,, grr x
rant over,, sorry ladies x


----------



## boots2

Hi
Feeeling really rubbish today yesterday I had convinced myself it was my month for an amazing BFP my boobs were sore I felt a bit sick and yukky.Today I just feel crampy and yuk like PMT with boots on its not going to happen.
Hope your all feeling better than me
Sarah x


----------



## winston83

Aww Sarah huni sorry u feeling shit big hugs xxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

oh boo to that, sarah. although the fat lady isn't singing so definately not over!


----------



## msdizzydolore

Thanks! I had one of what was supposed to be "2" IUI's this morning and tomorrow.
Tomorrow is cancelled because the sperm bank didn't mail the second vial, but charged me for it.

I'm so upset. I know one IUI can do the trick, but I was so looking forward to back to back IUI's to make my chances at least a little better.

I was so upset when the lab manager came out to tell me only 1 vial was received.

*sigh*
Well, the count was 30+millions so I'm going to keep trusting God and I do believe this was for a reason. Maybe it will take only this one vial for my dream/desire to come to fruition.

It still upsets me this happened. I sent an email to the rep who helped me with my order and I will be calling her as well tomorrow. I want 1/2 of my shipping back since they goofed up the order.


----------



## lace&pearls

hiya ladies, thanks for replying :hugs: :)

firefox - yeah I had a cd21 blood test done on friday 1st, will get results back at the end of the week hopefully. I'm not expecting much though 2bh, i have been taking my temperature, but I don't think it shoes ovulation, I haven't had a sharp temp rise?? You can have a look if you like lol - 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cd8c0
my temp has gone up a little bit but I don't think enough :( I couldn't take it today cause I unexpectedly ended up staying over my dad's house last night :(
I don't seem to ovulate at all on my own :( cam eoff the pill at the end of January, haven't had a period since until I started provera for the clomid. (except one week of spotting about 7 months after stopping the pill.. don't know if that counts) sorry to hear you didn't respond to clomid :( :hugs: hope you find your magic stuff soon xxxxxxx

dragonmummy - thanks, I was hoping that would be the case :) they don't prescribe clomid at my gp but surely as I've already been prescribed it by my consultant it shouldn't be a problem??? hope they can increase it anyway :) that's cheered me up a bit thank you :)

lisa - yeah I'm wondering if I'm feeling so down cause of the clomid, I duno if I'm down cause I'm not ovulating though, I've been under a bit of stress this week, my OH had a car accident - he's ok - but was stressful nonetheless car has been written off etc. keep thinking about what could've happened etc. :( I wondered if the stress even affected me ovulating. Feels like we've had some bad luck in the past few months and this is just adding to it lol :( sorry I'm being such a moaning mertle! lol I need to snap out of it! 

Thanks for all your replies though you've all been realy helpful :) x


----------



## lisaf

Hey lace... hard to tell if there is any ovulation there... if the current trend keeps going .. then maybe?
Stress can definitely affect/delay ovulation


----------



## lace&pearls

thanks hun :hugs: I haven't had a fully positive opk though :shrug:, but I haven't been able to do them completely as directed, I'm at work from about 9am - 6.45/7pm sort of time, so I can't really do 2 tests a day unless I do one in the morning and one in the evening so I guess my results are never going to be as accurate as other peoples' who can take them at the right time etc :( lol most of my tests have had quite a strong line on them, but not strong enough, so duno if that's just because of my pcos and stupid hormones or what lol ... tbh my gut instinct is telling me I haven't/won't ovulate .. duno why I just don't feel it's working, haven't felt any ovulation pains really (just the odd twinge in my womb area) 
what cd should I give up on? I looked on ff and a lady on there ovulated on like cd38 and got pregnant! :O lol I duno if I can hold out that long lol xx


----------



## lisaf

my friend got pregnant on a day 45 ovulation :haha: but I think by day 28, if you haven't ovulated you might want to start provera to do another cycle on a higher dose.

I always bought a few mid-stream OPKs online and smuggled them in at work and tested there mid-day.. not sure where you work or if thats possible for you, but I found a way to do it.


----------



## lace&pearls

lol ok cd28 sounds like a good idea :) 
I was thinking about getting some midstream tests! may have to try that next month :) it'll be difficult but I'll just have to smuggle them in my handbag and keep checking secretly in my bag when I'm on my break lol :blush: :haha:

here's my opk from today ... they pretty much all look like this though I think :( lol 

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b389/Emmachick88/th_SDC11623.jpg

on the + side have been getting ewcm in the last couple days :)


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi ladies,
I hope you all don't mind me joining in. I am starting my second round of clomid on tuesday. I am on 50mg and they have me on days 5-9. My hubby and I have been trying for a year and 2 months to get preg. I have regular periods and normally a 28-30day cycle. My first round of clomid definitely worked as far as ovulation. I was at a 7 before I started and when they did my blood test after clomid I jumped up to 14, so things look hopeful. I feel alone in all of this though. All my girlfriends seem to not have a problem at all with getting preg and it's so frustrating.


----------



## Smile4me

Ready2bamommy, totally understand sweetie, as I have regular periods, 28-30 day cycle ovulate on my own and still have problems... :( dh and I did all the tests and my dr put me on 50 mg my first go round, no luck then upd it to 100mg and I got my BFP but it ended in a mc ... my first mc ever it was awful. I do have children so I know I can get pregnant but I want to give my dh his own as I was previously married. 

I think 100mg works also make sure you take prenates, drink grapefruit juice and green tea as clomid dries up your cervical mucus (cm) this helps it somehow and also robitussin just the robitussin with nothing behind it.


Has your dh had his sa (sperm analysis)?


----------



## Smile4me

Readytobeamom hun I just noticed your from MIssouri too, what part?
I am in Manchester/Ballwin... :)


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi Smile4Me,
Thanks for the advice with the grapefruit juice and green tea. I will make sure I do that. My Dh did have his sa and everything was good with him. I thought my doc was going to up my dosage this round, but she said she does not want to overstimulate my ovaries and the 50mg seemed to do the job. So we shall see. 

Do you have a lot of side affects from the clomid. I took mine at night last month, but I would wake up with horrible hot flashes and then on the last couple days of taking it I was extremely tired, not looking forward to this, but I will do whatever it takes to get a bfp.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

I am from St. Charles. Wow what a small world. You are not far from me at all.


----------



## Smile4me

Fabulous! 
We are in the same boat, my dh's numbers (according to my ob) were a little low but nothing to be alarmed about she told him to start taking wheat germ so we did then we did our own research and found out that MACA is good for men so he also took that so coupled with my grapefruit juice, green tea, wheat germ and robitussin oh also preseed....we were successful on 100mg so we are trying that again this cycle, do you do OPK's? I get mine from CVS you get 20 strips for 18 and preseed as your cm dries up this helps the sperm.. I know so much to remember but that's what we did and we finally after 16 months of ttc we got pregnant I was soooo excited but then I miscarried so we are on a mission again. One more thing... try the egg meets sperm plan.
What cycle day are you on hun?
I'll pm you what we did verbatim. 

Yes, small world, my avatar pic is from Augusta winery hehe needed a relaxing weekend after my mc so I got soused at the winery, balduccis that is.


----------



## lisaf

Hey girls, just wanted to share that I've been reading that green tea can actually block the absorption of folic acid... so they don't recommend it during pregnancy and you might want to use it cautiously while TTC. Google around a bit, but just thought I'd share that tidbit.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Smile,
I am on cd3 and start clomid again on Tuesday. Thank you so much for all this advice. I have been curious about trying the preseed and think I am gonna give it a try this round. At this point I will try anything I can that may up our chances. I do opk's and this last cycle was the first time I ever tested positive for ovulation... I was so excited that was huge for me. I never had luck with them before clomid. 

I LOVE the Augusta wineries and I have not been to balducci's yet. I think I may have to go there. We usually go to Sugar Creek and Montelle and I have been very drunk thanks to both wineries...lol


----------



## Smile4me

LOL I've been to Montelle its ok but Balduccis you can bring your own food so we usually go to Trader Joes and get our wine, cheese, crackers, grapes etc.... and view is great!

Look up the Egg Meets Sperm Plan, that's what we do each month, it's a lotta love maken but it's fun and worth it in the end... hehe!! 
https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

I'm on cd16 and I got a positive on the 13th and then again yesterday??? so frustrating but we dtd every other night so we will catch that egg!! HA! I'm determined and I just want a baby so bad :)

Thanks for the advice Lisa


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> LOL I've been to Montelle its ok but Balduccis you can bring your own food so we usually go to Trader Joes and get our wine, cheese, crackers, grapes etc.... and view is great!
> 
> Look up the Egg Meets Sperm Plan, that's what we do each month, it's a lotta love maken but it's fun and worth it in the end... hehe!!
> https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm
> 
> I'm on cd16 and I got a positive on the 13th and then again yesterday??? so frustrating but we dtd every other night so we will catch that egg!! HA! I'm determined and I just want a baby so bad :)
> 
> Thanks for the advice Lisa

Hey hon, I was wondering how you were doing. I think you have your bases covered, fx'd for a big fat sticky bfp this month Smile!! :baby:
:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks sweetie!! HOw are you doing hun? your six days behind me ...YAY!!! This is our month!


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: ladies!

Wow you all chatty bunch! Left you one day and woo I sure had a lot to read! 

Welcome readytobeamommie (wow that's a month full)! I sure hope all goes well! baby dust to you and hubbie!

Lisaf, Smile, Britt and everyone else baby dust to you too!

As for me well the witch visited me on Thursday with a spotting and Friday pretty full, Saturday very low and Sunday nothing! so trying the sperm meet egg again but this time without the clomids...been taking some iron tablets and prenatal in hope it could boost what ever needs to be boosted...

perhaps i can try some acupuncture anyone tried those???
its sounds interesting but willing to try anything just to get preg.:coffee:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi Lisa,
Thanks for the info on the green tea. Congrats on being prego. Can't wait till I am pregs. Were you on clomid when you got preggo? If so what dose and days and how long were you on it before you got your bfp?


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi 35_smiling, 
Yes it is a mouthful...lol I thought about that when making the name, but it's true I am ready2bamommy! I have a friend of mine that her sister did the acupuncture and it worked for her. She got prego right away and she had been trying for a long time. I do not personally know her, so have not talked to her in person about it. I would say give it a try.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Smile,
I like that you can bring in your own food. I will definitely be giving balduccis a visit. Thanks for the link. I am going to check that out right now.


----------



## lisaf

ready2be - I had low progesterone on natural ovulations and on 50mg clomid (4 rounds) (my highest was an 8 but I was usually more around the mid 6s...). I did 100mg and got my progesterone up to 15.2 and got my BFP.

I did acupuncture for 4 months before getting my BFP.. .I found it helped tremedously with stress but it didn't seem to have much effect on my progesterone. I loved it and would still be going frequently if I had reasons too, but havent had bad pregnancy symptoms and can't afford it, lol.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Lisaf,
Thanks for the info. That gives me hope since my levels went from 7 to 14 on my first round of 50mg. I am praying we get our bfp this cycle. I did consider acupuncture, but want to try other avenues first. I do like that it helps with stress. I run a business and I deal with stress a lot..lol


----------



## lisaf

lol... I run well on stress... but TTC was pushing me so close to the edge I was going to lose it.
I've said it a million times, but I loved it because it was like therapy.. she let me talk and vent ... I got the acupuncture, plus a foot rub! :)


----------



## Smile4me

acupuntcure helps with ttc? hmmm where do they stick you? I hate needles.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Smile,
I have heard they stick you all over, but supposedly it does not hurt. It's like a small pinch, but I am sure Lisaf will be more help since she has been through it.


----------



## lisaf

some people hurt more than others, some spots hurt more than others... the needles are super thin... I didn't feel 95% of the needles (except when I was pregnant when every spot hurt strangely). They do some abdomen, some feet, maybe a leg or two, a couple in the head and maybe some in the wrists....
It depends really on what your issues are and what they are trying to balance out.
The feet ones hurt me occaionally (like a rubber band snapping or a pinch).

Its all about hormones and balance...etc...
I don't HATE needles, but I hate getting my blood drawn because it hurts a heck of a lot more than the acupuncture needles.


----------



## Firefox

Wow lisa thanks for the tip on green tea, ive been drinking it religiously since i read it was good for fertility, ive googled it again and you are right....'The theory that it helps hasnt been proven and Tannic acids, an element found in green tea, have been shown
to cause fertility problems and greater chances at miscarrying'

Im prob going to switch completely to spearmint tea now as ive read that that can help lower testosterone!

Has anyone with pcos had success with acupuncture?


----------



## snl41296

been going to acupuntcure since March no help here it just relaxed me really I like it though and it doesnt hurt . I am on 50 mg of clomid started on CD 5 this month. I do ovulate so I hope this will jump start something. or have a better chance for the sperm to get to more eggs maybe. I am crossing my fingers


----------



## boots2

Hello all
Just had my blood test results and it looks like I ovulated this month which is just great news.
Hope your all ok .Thanks for the Green Tea tip I hate it anyway so any excuse not to drink it is good with me back to good old Yorkshire tea for me.
SARAH X


----------



## keepsmiling

can u go to the docs n ask or cd21 blood tests dun cos my fs doesnt do them x


----------



## mrphyemma

Fab news Sarah! Fingers crossed for a BFP any day now xx

Kelly, my GP did Cd21 bloods for me when I asked so hopefully yours should too. x


----------



## keepsmiling

did u have to go thru ur fs,, cos mine said i wnt need them but i wud rather have them fr pease ofmind relly x


----------



## Simi78

Hello Ladies!!

How is everyone today? I just thought id pop in and say hi.
I have to do a preg test tomorrow as ive still not come on...that should be the right time to do one isnt it?? i did one on Saturday and was negative.... my periods are very irregular...not sure whats happening...

I will keep you posted. 
xx


----------



## keepsmiling

ohhh simi,,, hope its pos,,, fxd xx


----------



## Simi78

keepsmiling said:


> ohhh simi,,, hope its pos,,, fxd xx

Hiya luv, 
I am veryyy nervous....i am really praying its a BFP!!

How are you? xx


----------



## keepsmiling

im fine hun, im waitin for af,, took my last pill today to make af arive,,
so clomid shud be taken at some point this week i hope
how many dpo r u xx


----------



## Simi78

keepsmiling said:


> im fine hun, im waitin for af,, took my last pill today to make af arive,,
> so clomid shud be taken at some point this week i hope
> how many dpo r u xx


I know i should know this but what is Dpo? xx


----------



## keepsmiling

day past ovulation xx


----------



## winston83

Days past ovulation huni xx


----------



## Simi78

Lol i have not idea when i OVd or even if i did...when i went for my tracking my FS said the focials look very good and it seems like i had ovd before (scan was on day 16) so really have no idea...i then had 21 day bloods and it was very low...but then when i spoke to my FS about the reesults they told me that it sounded like i could be preg....and to do a test tomorrow...i was told there was a high possibility but not to get my hopes up...how is that possible?????
So i really have no idea...has this happened to anyone? xx


----------



## Quaver

Simi78 said:


> i was told there was a high possibility but not to get my hopes up...how is that possible?????
> So i really have no idea...has this happened to anyone? xx

Awww... exciting!:happydance:


----------



## keepsmiling

cud u not do a cheeky hpt now lol,,, addicts n all that lol x


----------



## lisaf

simi - even with low progesterone, if you ov'd there's a chance for pregnancy.
Let us know the test results!


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck Simi x

I have just found out that my FS appointment is actually 11th October and not 11th November like I originally thought. BONUS! I can get my MRI results at looooooong last!


----------



## lisaf

yay Emma!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Annie18

hey ladies,

good luck simi

hello to all the new girls, moves so fast on here
Em- glad your FS appointment soon hon
AFM had my pre op assessment today, so all good for my operation to go ahead. hope everyone good x


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi ladies :wave:

So just wondering if any of you had shorter periods due to the clomid? I have had only a three day period when I normally have a 5-7 day period. I mean I am not complaining, but I am also very very bloated and just really feel uncomfortable.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies fs tomorrow whooopppp xxxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

ready2 - I found that as soon as I started taking the clomid tablets, my period started tapering off. From what I read, thats quite normal.
If yours is shortening before you start taking the tablets, maybe mention it to your doctor since clomid CAN thin out the lining which can impair ovulation ... its usually only going to happen on the high doses or after several rounds (most docs I've heard here make you take a break after 3 cycles before starting the next 3 to give your lining a chance to get back up to normal).
Don't want to freak you out, just want to mention a possibility. Mine was a lot lighter/shorter with clomid, and was even still light/short during my 2 natural cycles during my break. However my lining was still nice and thick on my follicle scan so :shrug:


----------



## wanting2010

Hey girls...had my ultrasound this morning and they said my uterine lining is still a little thick so I'm probably going to be bleeding for a few more days. Boooo. A month-long+ period SUCKS!! Unfortunately I'm going to have to wait to take Clomid til my next cycle, which I'm super disappointed about. I'm supposed to start Provera again on October 20.


----------



## snl41296

hi girls hope everyone is well. I go to the fertility doc tomorrow lets see what she says


----------



## AubrieC

Hello ladies! Finally got AF yesterday (I really never thought I'd be excited about this)! So i can start my first round of clomid tomorrow!!! I'm still a little confused on how it works exactly, though. I know it affects hormones, but does it actually make you ovulate? I ovulated on my own this month and am a little unsure if that means if I ovulate by myself again + clomid, will it = twins?


----------



## lisaf

Aubrie - I got 4 follicles on 100mg clomid and am only having 1 baby... so it can increase the number of eggs you release, but doesn't automatically mean twins.
Basically what my doctor explained is that what happens during a normal cycle, your body is in a bit of a feedback loop... the presense of a leading follicle (one that is dominating/reaches a certain size first etc) acutally communicates to your body that its there and to not make more follicles... So my doc says that clomid sort of overrides that feedback and that your body doesn't know there is a leading follicle already and so it keeps stimulating. This can mean multiple eggs, or it can just mean that the leading egg gets and extra boost and gets bigger than it would have otherwise.
I know several girls on 50mg who had follicle scans and only had 1 nice big egg.
And some of these girls ovulated on their own already.

Hope that helps and I hope I remembered my doctor's explanation right!


----------



## daydream_mum

Hi girls, 

just wondering if I could join you all? I am starting my first month of clomid this cycle 5omg from days 2-6. We have been ttc #2 for about 18mnths. I had a Lap/dye test about a month and a half ago which showed scar tissue in my uterus and right fallopian tube which were removed, then had a HSG to see if it worked and all seems clear now. Dp has had the sperm test which was o.k. not great but apparently should do the job lol. My Gyno put me on clomid because although I've been ovulating on my own it's not strong. 

I've also been doing accupuncture and chinese herbal medicine which have helped get my cycles back on track and also helped with the pain I was getting. So I'm really hoping the clomid gives me the kick I need!


----------



## snl41296

welcome daydream


----------



## 35_Smiling

Ready2BaMommy said:


> Hi 35_smiling,
> Yes it is a mouthful...lol I thought about that when making the name, but it's true I am ready2bamommy! I have a friend of mine that her sister did the acupuncture and it worked for her. She got prego right away and she had been trying for a long time. I do not personally know her, so have not talked to her in person about it. I would say give it a try.

well then...i am willing for anything if you know what i mean. 35yrs old and its hard....lol...


----------



## 35_Smiling

daydream_mum said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> just wondering if I could join you all? I am starting my first month of clomid this cycle 5omg from days 2-6. We have been ttc #2 for about 18mnths. I had a Lap/dye test about a month and a half ago which showed scar tissue in my uterus and right fallopian tube which were removed, then had a HSG to see if it worked and all seems clear now. Dp has had the sperm test which was o.k. not great but apparently should do the job lol. My Gyno put me on clomid because although I've been ovulating on my own it's not strong.
> 
> I've also been doing accupuncture and chinese herbal medicine which have helped get my cycles back on track and also helped with the pain I was getting. So I'm really hoping the clomid gives me the kick I need!


:hi: Welcome daydream! I sure you you get your bfp soon! I am so thinking about this accupuncture thing...spoke to hubby about and tomorrow going to check the phone books to check you does them. we'll see what happens!

Baby dust to everyone!:dust:

lol it looks like I am going to have to peek in here between my college classes ha ha ha


----------



## Quaver

snl41296 said:


> hi girls hope everyone is well. I go to the fertility doc tomorrow lets see what she says

Good luck and let us know how you got on!:flower:


----------



## Simi78

Quaver said:


> Simi78 said:
> 
> 
> i was told there was a high possibility but not to get my hopes up...how is that possible?????
> So i really have no idea...has this happened to anyone? xx
> 
> Awww... exciting!:happydance:Click to expand...

Hi Hun,
I see you were taking clomid with injectables...how does that work? In case i get a BFN today i want to know more about any options i may have...the DR said that maybe my next step....although i will have to pay for them....

How many do you need to have and on what days...does it hurt...are they any side affects....do they do it or would i need to?...:sad2:

Sorry for all the questions...ive been trying to avoid this one...
xx


----------



## Simi78

mrphyemma said:


> Good Luck Simi x
> 
> I have just found out that my FS appointment is actually 11th October and not 11th November like I originally thought. BONUS! I can get my MRI results at looooooong last!

Hi Emma,

Thats great! Good luck & Keep us updated xxxx


----------



## Simi78

Annie18 said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> good luck simi
> 
> hello to all the new girls, moves so fast on here
> Em- glad your FS appointment soon hon
> AFM had my pre op assessment today, so all good for my operation to go ahead. hope everyone good x

Thank you Annie,

How are you feeling about it hun...? 
xx


----------



## Simi78

daydream_mum said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> just wondering if I could join you all? I am starting my first month of clomid this cycle 5omg from days 2-6. We have been ttc #2 for about 18mnths. I had a Lap/dye test about a month and a half ago which showed scar tissue in my uterus and right fallopian tube which were removed, then had a HSG to see if it worked and all seems clear now. Dp has had the sperm test which was o.k. not great but apparently should do the job lol. My Gyno put me on clomid because although I've been ovulating on my own it's not strong.
> 
> I've also been doing accupuncture and chinese herbal medicine which have helped get my cycles back on track and also helped with the pain I was getting. So I'm really hoping the clomid gives me the kick I need!


Welcome Daydream mum!
I also had scar tissue in my uterus...i had that dealt with via Hystoroscopy in May this year...they put a coil in to help the recovery of it for 3 months...
Good luck and i hope clomid works for you!

If you need any info about the scar tissue please let me know on here or via PM xx


----------



## keepsmiling

when do u get ur results simi?

xx


----------



## emaa

*i am on clomid, on my 1 cycle of it 

and i took clomid 2 years a gao and i didn't get pregnant and now i am takein it all over again *


----------



## keepsmiling

welcome emaa..\good luck,, howmuch clomid u on,, how cum ur usong clomidxx


----------



## emaa

keepsmiling said:


> welcome emaa..\good luck,, howmuch clomid u on,, how cum ur usong clomidxx



thank u sweet heart :flower:

50 for this month and i hope its gona work with me

cuz i am trying to get pregnant since 5 years:cry:


----------



## DragonMummy

morning all. suspect ov is approaching as I am feeling fraught and anxious and like I cannot trust myself around attractive male colleagues :rofl:


----------



## keepsmiling

i have heard that around ov u get more horny lol!!im like it all the time haha but i never new if it was tru, but im guessing it must be now lol
x


----------



## Simi78

keepsmiling said:


> when do u get ur results simi?
> 
> xx

Hi Keepsmiling, how ru?
I need to do it today...but im really nervous...you know that feeling of i really hope its a BFP but if its BFN i dont want to see it...
Im at work atm anyway so cant do it right now and the earliest i could do it is this evening...
xx
:confused::sick::sad2:


----------



## DragonMummy

honestly I am staying at my desk today surrounded by girlfriends...... I just feel like I could randomly kiss someone and that would be hideous!!! DH is in trouble tonight :haha:


----------



## keepsmiling

[/QUOTE]

Hi Keepsmiling, how ru?


im fine thanks,, in pain waitin on af lol
i no wot ya think, im like that,, even whn i no its meg i dnt want to see or hear it if that makes sence, but u no its gotta be done xx


----------



## DragonMummy

simi I cannot believe you've not tested yet.....


----------



## Simi78

DragonMummy said:


> honestly I am staying at my desk today surrounded by girlfriends...... I just feel like I could randomly kiss someone and that would be hideous!!! DH is in trouble tonight :haha:


Lol lol lol :rofl:
You are funny DM!!! You know thats funny you said that...umm now im wondering...i was feeling like that for a few days last week...and im not usually like that...my hubby couldnt believe it lol...hmmm so could i have only OV last week, could that have been possible?

Hi Emaa!!!! Welcome, i also have for trying for a long time...
I hope your stay is very short and you get a BFP soon xx


----------



## Simi78

DragonMummy said:


> simi I cannot believe you've not tested yet.....

I know...im scared!!!! Really scared....:wacko:


----------



## boots2

Morning all
Hope your all feeling good come on Simi we need a BFP to cheer us all up and give us hope.
Im feeling rubbish today really tired and grumpy.DH went out with work last night missed the bus and had to drive 12 miles in my PJ s at 11.30 pm to pick him up. I'd just got all cosy in bed with a hot water bottle when he rang .
Sarah x


----------



## boots2

Simi78 said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> simi I cannot believe you've not tested yet.....
> 
> I know...im scared!!!! Really scared....:wacko:Click to expand...

I know how you feel I am almost hoping AF starts so I donts have to test
LOL
SARAH X


----------



## DragonMummy

gargh 2 of you possibly knocked up? I cannot take the suspense..... :wacko:


----------



## keepsmiling

i nooo,,, u both must test lol xx


----------



## Simi78

Lol Lol
Where are you with your cycle Boots....could you be preg?? xx


----------



## boots2

Simi

I am 13 days post ovulation blood tests show I ovulated so miracles do happen.Although I dont think I ovulated until the Friday which only makes me 11 days po and miracles dont seem to happen to me.
Sarah xx


----------



## Simi78

boots2 said:


> Simi
> 
> I am 13 days post ovulation blood tests show I ovulated so miracles do happen.Although I dont think I ovulated until the Friday which only makes me 11 days po and miracles dont seem to happen to me.
> Sarah xx


Aww Sarah, Miracles DO happen and they WILL happen to you hun, fx'd for you hun.
I have a feeling i O'd last week...hmm not sure though maybe i did O late...only time will tell xx
I will do a test tonight and see what happens...


----------



## Mum2miller

First Cycle of Clomid down and boy did it make me crazy!!! :wacko: I swear ill be lucky if DH even wants to BD after how moody i have been! Majority of the 5 days i was sweating like crazy, plus slight pains in both ovaries and just a general Loopy feeling. Very weird.. hopefully this all means its working though Fxed.


----------



## Simi78

Mum2miller said:


> First Cycle of Clomid down and boy did it make me crazy!!! :wacko: I swear ill be lucky if DH even wants to BD after how moody i have been! Majority of the 5 days i was sweating like crazy, plus slight pains in both ovaries and just a general Loopy feeling. Very weird.. hopefully this all means its working though Fxed.

Aww mum2miller...i felt exactly like that! Its doing something lol 
Good luck xx:thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

m2m i have found that the first cycle was the worst for side effects - it will be easier from now on. Hopefully you won't get to find out though ;)


----------



## keepsmiling

dm!!! im puttin in a order for ur bfp this cycle!!


----------



## msdizzydolore

Ladies,

When does the pain stop from using Clomid? My back is still aching. I did my OPK Saturday and I believe I surged and ovulated Sunday night, about 48 hour after trigger. 

BUT, I could be wrong. Is there a possibility I didn't ovulate or are the follies shrinking and I just feel them now? I did an OPK yesterday a few times and no lines.


----------



## boots2

Hi
Miss dizzy
(sounds hugely formal)
I am not really sure Ive felt a bit achey but nothing like you have described I think we are all different and thats whats tricky.
Good luck though I really hope you get your BFP.

Simi good luck for tonight I really hope its positive for you and will have my FX

Dragon Mummy good look

M2M I think I felt worse last month I really struggled to sleep and had dreadful moodswings pmty ish

Everyone Ive missed sorry and good luck too

SARAH X


----------



## msdizzydolore

Call me Dizzy LOL
And thanks. I hope we all get our :bfp: this month!!!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

:dust:


snl41296 said:


> hi girls hope everyone is well. I go to the fertility doc tomorrow lets see what she says

snl I hope all goes well today...have you been yet?:flower:




AubrieC said:


> Hello ladies! Finally got AF yesterday (I really never thought I'd be excited about this)! So i can start my first round of clomid tomorrow!!! I'm still a little confused on how it works exactly, though. I know it affects hormones, but does it actually make you ovulate? I ovulated on my own this month and am a little unsure if that means if I ovulate by myself again + clomid, will it = twins?

aubrie yes that does sound funny but we truly understand! :happydance: Good luck with the clomids...don't worry doubles doesn't always happen but good luck in catching that egg...! baby dust to the both of you!




emaa said:


> *i am on clomid, on my 1 cycle of it
> 
> and i took clomid 2 years a gao and i didn't get pregnant and now i am takein it all over again *

Hi emaa welcome! I hope you the this time around works for you. I did 3 months of it and going nature for a little while...then perhaps start up again.




DragonMummy said:


> morning all. suspect ov is approaching as I am feeling fraught and anxious and like I cannot trust myself around attractive male colleagues :rofl:

Dragon you better have hubby on speed diel then! :rofl:



keepsmiling said:


> i have heard that around ov u get more horny lol!!im like it all the time haha but i never new if it was tru, but im guessing it must be now lol
> x

smiling you heard! ITS A FACT! :rofl::yipee::rofl:




DragonMummy said:


> honestly I am staying at my desk today surrounded by girlfriends...... I just feel like I could randomly kiss someone and that would be hideous!!! DH is in trouble tonight :haha:

Dragon now make sure he at least gets in the door! ha ha ha:rofl::sex::spermy::dust:



boots2 said:


> Morning all
> Hope your all feeling good come on Simi we need a BFP to cheer us all up and give us hope.
> Im feeling rubbish today really tired and grumpy.DH went out with work last night missed the bus and had to drive 12 miles in my PJ s at 11.30 pm to pick him up. I'd just got all cosy in bed with a hot water bottle when he rang .
> Sarah x

Sarah I boo I am so sorry! :hugs: I hope your day gets better hun.




Mum2miller said:


> First Cycle of Clomid down and boy did it make me crazy!!! :wacko: I swear ill be lucky if DH even wants to BD after how moody i have been! Majority of the 5 days i was sweating like crazy, plus slight pains in both ovaries and just a general Loopy feeling. Very weird.. hopefully this all means its working though Fxed.

Mum OMG I feel you on that one. my last cycle did the sperm meet egg and poor dm got tired mid month so you know what happen...i did the work to make sure! but in the end a cycle came on but don't worry this month its on! havening loads of fun with it. Good luck to you! here some baby dust::dust:



msdizzydolore said:


> Ladies,
> 
> When does the pain stop from using Clomid? My back is still aching. I did my OPK Saturday and I believe I surged and ovulated Sunday night, about 48 hour after trigger.

Dizzy mind was about two days of pain on my left side but other then that I was cool. Good luck i hope it works for you!:happydance:

Well everyone everyone else I hope you all have a wonderful day and keep on having fun!


----------



## DragonMummy

@35s - :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies when the fs today hes sending me to a man called mr fox for him to help my with the 2 losses i have had so he will hopefully get to the bottom of this and when i have seen him we have to go back to the fs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

hi caz,, gr8 news,, when u goin 2 c him then xxx


----------



## caz & bob

he said he was going to contact him after we left so i am just waiting for a letter hunnie he said it is implanting ok but my body is rejecting it for some reason xxx


----------



## Simi78

Good Morning ladies!!
How is everyone? Ok i did my preg test last night and it was a BFN...hmm i was disapointed but so used to seeing that stupid single line its unbelievable! :-(

So...now i will be calling my FS and letting them know, and i guess they will let me know where we are going now...
On the other hand if i O'd last week like i think i may have...when will i be able to test?

xx


----------



## Simi78

Ok i just talked to the FS and told her that it was a BFN she said i have to wait 10 dsys and see if my AF comes on its own if not and if feel that i may have OV'd last week then i need to do a another test in around 5 days...does this sounds right??

If test is neg and no AF in 10 days then i have been told to go back for a scan to see whats going on...then they may give me something to bring on AF....

Any advice would be greatly appreciated xx


----------



## winston83

Hey girls I'm having a really horrible day today when I went to get my cat in at bed time last nite I found her dragging herself to the door she had been run over took her straight to the emergency vet but there was nothing he could do her spinal cord had been crushed so we had to put her to sleep kids are devastated and her sister is just roaming round the house meowing looking for her :( :( :(


----------



## Simi78

winston83 said:


> Hey girls I'm having a really horrible day today when I went to get my cat in at bed time last nite I found her dragging herself to the door she had been run over took her straight to the emergency vet but there was nothing he could do her spinal cord had been crushed so we had to put her to sleep kids are devastated and her sister is just roaming round the house meowing looking for her :( :( :(

Aww Winston I am soo sorry hun!!!
You poor thing...poor kids!! 
What did you tell them? 
x


----------



## snl41296

hi girls last day on clomid =) I am feeling ok. I had no sweats no nothing I also took it at 5:30pm every day day 5-9. I have my monitor telling me I should Ovulate on the 10th =) so I am excited I have the OvaCue and CBFM. My CB is still low so we will see what happenes. I am going to start to BD today/tonight and do every other day. Maybe sat and sunday. crossing fingers clomid will help the sperm get to more targets


----------



## winston83

Simi78 said:


> winston83 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls I'm having a really horrible day today when I went to get my cat in at bed time last nite I found her dragging herself to the door she had been run over took her straight to the emergency vet but there was nothing he could do her spinal cord had been crushed so we had to put her to sleep kids are devastated and her sister is just roaming round the house meowing looking for her :( :( :(
> 
> Aww Winston I am soo sorry hun!!!
> You poor thing...poor kids!!
> What did you tell them?
> xClick to expand...

We told them the truth that somebody had run her over and she was to poorly so she had to get a special injection off the vet and she had gone to heaven it was awful xx


----------



## mrphyemma

:hugs: Win, must have been hard enough for you, let alone having to break the news to the kids :hugs:

Simi, sorry about the BFN, here's hoping you did ovulate last week and that BFP is just around the corner x

Caz, Hope Mr Fox can give you some answers :thumbup:


----------



## keepsmiling

win so sorry about ur cat, tha must of been very difficult
afm well af is basiclly here, just waitin for it to get abig heavier n then il be ringin fs to get an app for the follie scan x


----------



## D0tty

Hi everyone, 

Last night I had a very real-like dream that I had taken loads of pregnancy tests and they all showed up positive! :wacko:

Anyway, also wanted to ask if any of you have experienced dizziness? Just today I suddenly felt very faint/dizzy! :shrug: Im 8 dpo now and was wondering if this is a symtom of the clomid? 

Hope all is well with everyone :) 

:dust: and :bfp: to all


----------



## D0tty

winston83 said:


> Hey girls I'm having a really horrible day today when I went to get my cat in at bed time last nite I found her dragging herself to the door she had been run over took her straight to the emergency vet but there was nothing he could do her spinal cord had been crushed so we had to put her to sleep kids are devastated and her sister is just roaming round the house meowing looking for her :( :( :(

Really sorry to hear that! :hugs:
Im always worried about one of my cats cos she dissapears for days and then just shows up for a day or 2 and goes again!


----------



## snl41296

D0tty said:


> winston83 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls I'm having a really horrible day today when I went to get my cat in at bed time last nite I found her dragging herself to the door she had been run over took her straight to the emergency vet but there was nothing he could do her spinal cord had been crushed so we had to put her to sleep kids are devastated and her sister is just roaming round the house meowing looking for her :( :( :(
> 
> Really sorry to hear that! :hugs:
> Im always worried about one of my cats cos she dissapears for days and then just shows up for a day or 2 and goes again!Click to expand...

omg just read this now.... I am sooooo sorry :cry::cry:


----------



## Annie18

Win am so sorry about your cat babes xxx


----------



## Annie18

simi sorry for your BFN hope it turns to BFP when test in 5 days.

hope everyone else ok xx


----------



## caz & bob

winston83 said:


> Hey girls I'm having a really horrible day today when I went to get my cat in at bed time last nite I found her dragging herself to the door she had been run over took her straight to the emergency vet but there was nothing he could do her spinal cord had been crushed so we had to put her to sleep kids are devastated and her sister is just roaming round the house meowing looking for her :( :( :(

aw winston sorry to here this its so heart breaking :hugs:xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all been the gym today we have a car at last whooppp xxxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

hiya,,, just a quick question,, af is here,, lighter than normal but def here so il be startin the clomid tomorrow,,,
well iv got my scan booked for cd 10 friday the 15th, wot kind of size folie shud i expect xx


----------



## Smile4me

awww Win I am sooo sorry hunny Give the kiddos a huge hug for us :(
I know my kids were devastated when their kitten at 3 months passed.... it was AWFUL! I'm so sorry 

well I have had this horrible swelling for a week now so I went to the ER Sunday to find out that everything looks OK and I had four follies on each side so hopefully this is the month!!! OH PLEASE!!!!
I have had some horrible pains in my stomach and havent gone to the bathroom since Saturday and it is terrible. I look five months preggo.
I sure hope this is a positive side effect and this is the month!

Caz - so your fs said that you arent implanting hun even if the sperm attaches itself to the egg?

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## keepsmiling

any1 no how big a follie shud be on cd10? tht just seems abit soon for a scan?
x


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

:wave: Hey girls I hope everyone is doing well. I started my second round of clomid last night and surprisingly I did not wake up with hot flashes, actually I don't feel any side effects, just yet anyways. I also started taking a baby aspirin a day with my prenatal vitamin. I just really pray this is our month. I was talking with my hubby last night and we both are just so ready to be parents, it's crazy cause two years ago at age 25 I was not so ready, but I wish I would of started trying then, cause I had no clue I would have so much trouble.


----------



## boots2

Win I am so so sorry about your cat what an awful thing to happen at least she made it home which is a blessing.

Simi sorry you got a BFN but you have been saying all week you thought you had only just ovulated so lets hope it changes to a BFP really soon.

Caz I hope Dr Fox is the man for you

Me I am just terrified to test DH says is I dont do it on my own tomorrow he will insist on Friday its just so scary and until I test I can hope

Mad but thats how my silly want a baby brain works
SARAH X


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Win, sorry to hear about your cat. That is so sad. I don't have any cats, but I do have a yorkie and he is my baby I would be devastated.


----------



## keepsmiling

any1 no about follie sizes?
lol


----------



## lace&pearls

Simi78 said:


> Ok i just talked to the FS and told her that it was a BFN she said i have to wait 10 dsys and see if my AF comes on its own if not and if feel that i may have OV'd last week then i need to do a another test in around 5 days...does this sounds right??
> 
> If test is neg and no AF in 10 days then i have been told to go back for a scan to see whats going on...then they may give me something to bring on AF....
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated xx

hey simi, sorry hope you don't mind me asking, what cd do you think you ovd on? have you been charting / using opks? I was just wondering as I don't think clomid has worked for me, but wondered if many people ovd later than the typical cd 12-18 sort of range? 

good luck xxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

winston83 said:


> Hey girls I'm having a really horrible day today when I went to get my cat in at bed time last nite I found her dragging herself to the door she had been run over took her straight to the emergency vet but there was nothing he could do her spinal cord had been crushed so we had to put her to sleep kids are devastated and her sister is just roaming round the house meowing looking for her :( :( :(

O no I am so sorry for your cat friend. I hope the kids wron't take it too hard.


----------



## Smile4me

sorry keepsmiling hun I have no idea, the only thing my doctor told me was that I had follicles so that made me happy I didnt ask about size... however, I did do some internet research right now and it is saying they have to be between 20-30 to be viable hun.

Hi Readytobeamommy How are ya hun, only 27 that's awesome! I feel old!!

Sara hun TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

20-30 mm on cd10,, i got af today so il be startin theclomid tomorrow,, and because cd 12 sunday my fs said he wil scan me on cd 10 which is the friday and i was just wondering if any1 new wot size they shud be at cd 10..
thanks tho xxx


----------



## Smile4me

I dont think you would have any that early? You only would have them during ovulation which would be around cd14 or later typically....


----------



## D0tty

I had the scan on cd 11 and had a follie at 18mm, 1 at 14mm and loads of little ones. Heard they grow 2mm per day :)


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh ok thanks xx


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks dotty I did not know that :)


----------



## keepsmiling

good old dotty,, very clever girl x


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi Smile4me,
Yep 27 and I feel like my mommy clock is ticking away...lol

From your pic you look like your in your 20's, but from your comment I am guessing not. I went and bought some grapefruit juice and WOW that stuff is not good at all, but I am making myself drink a glass a day.


----------



## DragonMummy

Ready2B- I had hideous side effects on my first round of clomid but now I hardly notice I've taken it, I get next to nothing. Also, my GP told me I only have to take baby aspirin from about 5dpo until AF. x


Win - so sorry to hear about your cat. At least you were able to get her to a vet and out of her misery quickly. Poor lamb.


@ everyone else- good evening and :dust: to all


Have just made an enormous roast dinner - yummah. Still high on my CBFM. Started temping again today. No point in starting til ov is approaching I only panic over my pre ov temps which are fairly irrelevant. We're continuing SMEP so :sex: every other night. It has it's benefits ;)


----------



## keepsmiling

im goin to strt tempin tomorrow just to c if i get a temp rise to confirm ov, x


----------



## DragonMummy

good idea. tbh I don't bother setting an alarm, I just do it as soon as i wake up. It seems to give me reasonable charts and saves me some sleep!


----------



## keepsmiling

im only going to do it til after ov,, 
how do u cope wit the weird shift patterns?
cos i do nights

do i need 3 higher temps to confirm ov? is tht right/
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

yeah 3 will give you crosshairs. i lile to go til AF though. I work mad shifts as well - seems to be ok. The thermal shift is generally significant enough that timing shouldn't make a difference, it just makes it more accurate.


----------



## keepsmiling

i just want to use it to make sure iv ovd cos my fs doiesnt want me to have bloods dun?
x
good iea do u think?
x


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi Dragonmummy,
Yes my first round of clomid was not very pleasant. The hot flashes were not fun and woke me up out of my sleep. I was also very tired and moody. I feel completely normal today, don't feel like I took anything. I am grateful for that. I actually did research on the baby aspirin and decided to take it on my own. I have a client that told me she added baby aspirin to her routine while on clomid and she got pregnant that same month.


----------



## D0tty

keepsmiling said:


> good old dotty,, very clever girl x


I try! :smug:


----------



## DragonMummy

ks - I'd ignore your fs and ask your gp for bloods ks - i was thrilled when i got mine and they were conclusive, plus if the worst comes to the worst and you don't ovulate then you have it on a medical record rather than you rocking back up in 6 months and saying "it didn't work". They will have conclusive proof. x

@R2B - I decided to take it as i heard it improves blood flow to the foetus and I had a MC a few months ago. I would do anything not to go through that again! x


----------



## keepsmiling

so to get the bloods done i need to\ go nd ask my gp for bloods, i think he wil cos hes nice like that
7dpo,, is that 7 days sfter the 1st high temp?
x


----------



## Smile4me

Ready2BaMommy said:


> Hi Smile4me,
> Yep 27 and I feel like my mommy clock is ticking away...lol
> 
> From your pic you look like your in your 20's, but from your comment I am guessing not. I went and bought some grapefruit juice and WOW that stuff is not good at all, but I am making myself drink a glass a day.


oh God Bless you,,,, you just made my day :0) 
I have a 16, 11, 9, and 7 year old :) I just turned 36 sweetie!

oh i know... I HATE grapefruit juice!!!
Did you get your preseed?


----------



## snl41296

I would love u girls to answer a few questions if you dont mind 



how long have you been ttc ? *8 months for #2 *

how many clomid cycles have you done ? *this is my first cycle on clomid *

which days did you take the clomid ?* 5 to 9 *

what dose did you take ? *50 mg *

do you know which day you ovulated ? *yes I ovulate every month I have a CBFM and also the OvaCue I also temp *

which days did you bd or do IUI ? *we have been BD'ing every other day *

did you get a 7 dpo / cd 21 progesterone draw ? what was your number ?*N/A *

when did you get your bfp ? *N/A *

side effects from the clomid ?* none so far I take it at 5:30pm every day *

do you have a chart we can look at ?* yes I do* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2913d 

please come back and let us know if it was a single or multiple pregnancy !


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies, i havnt got my clomid yet but i should have it between 2 to 3 weeks from now and will be taking it then. if i dont start my own cycle i will be testing to make sure im not prego yet then taking provera to bring on my cycle to start clomid...
i was wondering a few things though....

1) how many mgs did you take?
2) what cd's did you take it to get the best results?
3) what side effects did it give you?

any other info would be great! you can PM me if you would like


----------



## Smile4me

snl41296 said:


> I would love u girls to answer a few questions if you dont mind
> 
> 
> 
> how long have you been ttc ? 15 months first baby with dh. Have previous children from a previous 12 year marriage.
> 
> how many clomid cycles have you done ? 1st round 50 mg BFN
> 2nd Round 100mg BFP YAY ended in MC after three months :(
> 3rd Round 100mg Clomid BFN although this was not truly a normal cycle after the MC so this round is 100mg and I am on cd19 so in the 2ww :) YAY
> 
> which days did you take the clomid ? 5-9
> what dose did you take ? 100mg
> do you know which day you ovulated ? Yes I ovulate on my own
> 
> which days did you bd or do IUI ? Following the Egg Meets Sperm Plan (every other night from cd8 until Positive OPK then three nights in a row)
> 
> did you get a 7 dpo / cd 21 progesterone draw ? what was your number? did the first cycle can't remember the numbers but I ovulated
> 
> when did you get your bfp ? 2nd round 100mg
> 
> side effects from the clomid ?MAJOR MOOD SWINGS, feelings of insecurity ... I feel not like myself at all... bitchy, and get very upset over the smallest thing but have managed to control myself this cycle.
> 
> do you have a chart we can look at ?No I don't chart
> 
> 
> I have answered the above questions, I have requested before for everyone to put most of this info in their sinatures :)


----------



## snl41296

sma1588 said:


> hey ladies, i havnt got my clomid yet but i should have it between 2 to 3 weeks from now and will be taking it then. if i dont start my own cycle i will be testing to make sure im not prego yet then taking provera to bring on my cycle to start clomid...
> i was wondering a few things though....
> 
> 1) how many mgs did you take?
> 2) what cd's did you take it to get the best results?
> 3) what side effects did it give you?
> 
> any other info would be great! you can PM me if you would like

1st cycle 50mg CD 5-9 
no side effects for me at all. I take it at 5:30pm


----------



## caz & bob

Smile4me said:


> awww Win I am sooo sorry hunny Give the kiddos a huge hug for us :(
> I know my kids were devastated when their kitten at 3 months passed.... it was AWFUL! I'm so sorry
> 
> well I have had this horrible swelling for a week now so I went to the ER Sunday to find out that everything looks OK and I had four follies on each side so hopefully this is the month!!! OH PLEASE!!!!
> I have had some horrible pains in my stomach and havent gone to the bathroom since Saturday and it is terrible. I look five months preggo.
> I sure hope this is a positive side effect and this is the month!
> 
> Caz - so your fs said that you arent implanting hun even if the sperm attaches itself to the egg?
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

no hun he said that its implanting but my body is rejecting it and causing miscarriages so hes sending me on to a mr fox who no all about miscarriages and stuff hun xxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

omg,, iv just had a thought,, after tomorrow i wil officilaly belong here,,, yay x


----------



## Smile4me

keepsmiling said:


> omg,, iv just had a thought,, after tomorrow i wil officilaly belong here,,, yay x

You do belong here no matter what sweetie!!

YAY!!! for the "official" though!!


----------



## keepsmiling

aww thanks hun,, buti\am now as u say official lol x


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Wow Smile4me you look great! 36 is by no means old, but I would not of guessed you in your 30's at all. You go girl!!! 

No I have not ordered preseed. I did research it and I am thinking about it, but honestly I don't have a problem being dry...sorry (tmi)


----------



## keepsmiling

i dnt have a dry prob either but iv got concieve plus which is the same as pre seed but easier for us uks to get hold of x


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks hun, I get that alot like oh ... are you sisters? My children are half Indian (India) so they are beautiful with the dark hair and olive skin and I don't think we look alike at all.. hehe

yea no problems (WAY TMI) getting wet here either but the preseed has worked because its actually the cm you have to worry about as it dries it up or makes it hostile. I just want to make sure you are fully armed :)


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Smile4me,
Okay that makes sense. I am going to order some today, hopefully they can rush it to me...lol

Your daughters sound beautiful and I am sure they favor you. My sister and I have very dark hair and dark features we have a lot of American Indian in my family.


----------



## lisaf

winston - so sorry to hear about your cat! :( :hugs: I would be devastated if anything happened to my fur babies!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

The preseed is ordered and is suppose to be here by the 8th!!! I think I have everything covered now.


----------



## Smile4me

awww sweetie, you can get it at CVS :)no need to have to pay for shipping. 20.00
plus you can get your CVS brand OPKs for 20 as well 

I too have American Indian in me so half Irish Half Native American Indian... lol

Heres a pic of my girls
 



Attached Files:







girls.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## keepsmiling

Omg smile there gorgus hw old r thy xx


----------



## Smile4me

awww thanks hun! 16, 11, 9, & 7
They are soo much fun and they want me and dh to have a child so bad.


----------



## Britt11

winston83 said:


> Hey girls I'm having a really horrible day today when I went to get my cat in at bed time last nite I found her dragging herself to the door she had been run over took her straight to the emergency vet but there was nothing he could do her spinal cord had been crushed so we had to put her to sleep kids are devastated and her sister is just roaming round the house meowing looking for her :( :( :(

omg I have tears in my eyes Win, that is the sadest story- especially how she dragged herself home with a broken spinal cord. I love cats i have one and I lost it when we thought she was gone.
sending you big hugs hon, so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Just thought I'd update.

Cycle one clomid (50mg) was a BFN...Obviously didn't ovulate despite a postive OPK and all the symptoms because I didn't get a period and am currently doing a week of BCP to start a period and then start Round 2 of Clomid (100mg)....wish me luck. I'm very hopeful that the increased dosage will be the key to my success =)

Best of luck ladies


----------



## lisaf

Born2Be.. sorry the clomid didn't work... but I'm so happy you're getting a higher dose!! :)


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Me too Lisa =)
Hoping I get as luck as you did on 100mg


----------



## Simi78

Good morning ladies!
WOW you all have been busy, i was only here last yesterday afternoon and since then so much t9o catch up on!
Lace&pearls - My fs thinks i could have OVd last week this would be any day between CD 24 - 29... I have very irregular periods and so its always been very hard to tell...
Why do you think it hasnt worked for you hun?

Today I have had a tiny bit of fresh blood and it doesnt feel like AF at all...nothing there atm..could it be this implantion bleeding...if i Ov'd last week could this be that at all...?? 

I hope everyone else is ok? xx


----------



## Mum2miller

Just wanting some advice from all you clomid ladies... Do you find it helped having a scan to check on follies?? I have a ref and could go but dont know if its worth while?? I figure i cant change the results anyway?? also can they tell how many eggs released with the bloods on cd 21/22?? or just that you did OV?


----------



## Quaver

Mum2miller said:


> Just wanting some advice from all you clomid ladies... Do you find it helped having a scan to check on follies?? I have a ref and could go but dont know if its worth while?? I figure i cant change the results anyway?? also can they tell how many eggs released with the bloods on cd 21/22?? or just that you did OV?

I think it is important to see how your ovaries are doing if you used Clomid.
You may have over reacted, and produced amazing amounts of follies:wacko:


----------



## snl41296

Quaver said:


> Mum2miller said:
> 
> 
> Just wanting some advice from all you clomid ladies... Do you find it helped having a scan to check on follies?? I have a ref and could go but dont know if its worth while?? I figure i cant change the results anyway?? also can they tell how many eggs released with the bloods on cd 21/22?? or just that you did OV?
> 
> I think it is important to see how your ovaries are doing if you used Clomid.
> You may have over reacted, and produced amazing amounts of follies:wacko:Click to expand...

I dont need anything checked because we know I ovulate. Just blood work I need done on CD 21.


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning Ladies.. .Where's Boots? Does anyone know if she has tested?


----------



## navywife04

well ladies, 3rd round of clomid didn't work for us. I'm emotionally drained, and gutted... On to our 12th cycle of trying!! :(


----------



## Quaver

navywife04 said:


> well ladies, 3rd round of clomid didn't work for us. I'm emotionally drained, and gutted... On to our 12th cycle of trying!! :(

I'm on my 4th round:hugs:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi Smile4me :wave: I love the pic of your girls they are beautiful for sure.


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Ready2beamommy :) Thanks sweetie!

Navywife - What dosage are you on, have been on?
What tests have you had, is it a male or female fertility issue?
What regimines are you doing? Don't give up sweetie, are you seeing a fs or an ob?


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

I'm sorry Navywife. I know it's so hard to not feel upset and just want to give up, but it will happen. We are on our 14th cycle and this is my second round of clomid, so my fingers are crossed, but I always keep in the back of my mind that it may not be this month. Who would of thought getting prego was gonna be so darn hard. 

What dose are you on and what days are you taking it?


----------



## navywife04

Smile4me said:


> Hi Ready2beamommy :) Thanks sweetie!
> 
> Navywife - What dosage are you on, have been on?
> What tests have you had, is it a male or female fertility issue?
> What regimines are you doing? Don't give up sweetie, are you seeing a fs or an ob?

Thank you! Here's my story. When I got off the birth control pill last year, I ended up having perfect 30 day cycles for 6 months. I always got + opks so I figured it would happen. Well, it didn't! So I got an hsg done which came back normal, he had an SA done which was normal, and I have had an ultrasound to look for cysts that came back clear. Well, starting last June, my cycles started going from 30 days to 45 days with no reason, same with the July. So my OB started me on 100mg of Clomid, estrogen, and progestorone. I've gotten positive opk's and we have sex the day of the + plus a few days after. We use preseed because I have never noticed a good amount of EWCM. UGH! I just want the chance to see a FS but he wants to try this a few more times first.


----------



## Smile4me

Have you looked at the Egg Meets Sperm plan hun? Thats what dh and I did and it worked :)


----------



## keepsmiling

hiya ladies,, how r we all, any bfps on the horizon
well asf i took my 1st clomid pills this am, i rang the fs to check first cos af is relly light still,, but she said its prob just cos i had to take northestine to get af,, and as long as its red blood n not brown im to take the clomid,, so i did
xx


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Navywife,
I know this is all frustrating. You are told everything looks good, but then no pregnancy! I say give clomid another shot and if it does not work out then go see a FS. It seems like from what I have read a lot of women tend to get pregnant on the 3rd or 4th cycle of clomid. I don't know what the actual stats are, but from the stories I have read and women I have talked with it seems its the 3rd or 4th cycle. So :dust: to you for your 4th cycle!!


----------



## Smile4me

YAY this is our month ladies, we are going to get some BFP's on here this month, it has been a WHILE! babydust babydust babydust.. hopefully it works like Beetletjuice :)


----------



## navywife04

Thank you ladies! it means a lot to me to have support on such a hard journey!!


----------



## keepsmiling

yeh,, lets hope so
this is the first month in 3 years iv actully thought,,, ohh it might be my month lol x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Smile4me said:


> Ready2BaMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Smile4me,
> Yep 27 and I feel like my mommy clock is ticking away...lol
> 
> From your pic you look like your in your 20's, but from your comment I am guessing not. I went and bought some grapefruit juice and WOW that stuff is not good at all, but I am making myself drink a glass a day.
> 
> 
> oh God Bless you,,,, you just made my day :0)
> I have a 16, 11, 9, and 7 year old :) I just turned 36 sweetie!
> 
> oh i know... I HATE grapefruit juice!!!
> Did you get your preseed?Click to expand...

Gosh smile i must be working backwards here. i only have a 17 going 18 in 3 months and i am now trying to have more kids...i am 35 but hubby has nill kids. I feel I am having these issues because I waited too long...:dohh:


----------



## Smile4me

aww hun 35 is young, its not too late we will "make our wish come tru" !
My dh has none either so I understand how it feels, its like the one thing we want and can't have but I am determined to get there!
Aint nothen gonna breaka my stride.....


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> I would love u girls to answer a few questions if you dont mind
> 
> how long have you been ttc ? *8 months for #2 *
> 
> how many clomid cycles have you done ? *this is my first cycle on clomid *
> 
> which days did you take the clomid ?* 5 to 9 *
> 
> what dose did you take ? *50 mg *
> 
> do you know which day you ovulated ? *yes I ovulate every month I have a CBFM and also the OvaCue I also temp *
> 
> which days did you bd or do IUI ? *we have been BD'ing every other day *
> 
> did you get a 7 dpo / cd 21 progesterone draw ? what was your number ?*N/A *
> 
> when did you get your bfp ? *N/A *
> 
> side effects from the clomid ?* none so far I take it at 5:30pm every day *
> 
> do you have a chart we can look at ?* yes I do* https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2913d
> 
> please come back and let us know if it was a single or multiple pregnancy !


Here is my story:

how long have you been ttc ?
since 2008 to present

how many clomid cycles have you done ?
3 and the 4th natural (that's now)

which days did you take the clomid ?
from 2-6 and 3-7

what dose did you take ?
1st month 50mg; 2nd month 100mg; 3rd month 100mg; 4th month natural (that's what I am doing today)

do you know which day you ovulated ? 
with those 3 months it was cd13-14 or cd16-17

which days did you bd or do IUI ?
i bd when i have a postive O/D; Never had a IUI; tried to sperm meet egg plan

did you get a 7 dpo / cd 21 progesterone draw ? what was your number ?
never done either of them

when did you get your bfp ?
Jan.11 93 (son now age 17)
Jan. 10 (m/c Feb.14 2010)

side effects from the clomid ?
hot flesh, sleepyness, and mood swings

do you have a chart we can look at ?
yes see below.

please come back and let us know if it was a single or multiple pregnancy !
If I ever get lucky I sure will!:hugs::coffee:


----------



## keepsmiling

how long have you been ttc ? properly ttc just over a year

how many clomid cycles have you done ? this is my first cycle on clomid 

which days did you take the clomid ? 2-6

what dose did you take ? 100mg

do you know which day you ovulated ? nt got tht far yet but im having follie scans 

which days did you bd or do IUI ? we wil be bding every other day and prob do it 3 days in a row around ov

did you get a 7 dpo / cd 21 progesterone draw ? what was your number ? iv gotta go and ask my gp as fs dusnt do it

when did you get your bfp ? N/A 

side effects from the clomid ? none so far 

do you have a chart we can look at ? im only tempin to confirm ov, then il stop,, too stressful lol

please come back and let us know if it was a single or multiple pregnancy !


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Haven't been in here for ages- just wanted to say good luck girls! To all the ones I was in here with and all the newbies :hugs: 

(Hey Smile and Caz my darlings :hi:)


----------



## 35_Smiling

Smile4me said:


> aww hun 35 is young, its not too late we will "make our wish come tru" !
> My dh has none either so I understand how it feels, its like the one thing we want and can't have but I am determined to get there!
> Aint nothen gonna breaka my stride.....


Well that's the spirit I am going to have from right now and going forward. THANKS! :happydance: I am so ready...


----------



## 35_Smiling

Okay I have a question anyone???

I live in Bermuda. The OPK's here cost $65.96 for only 7 sticks. I have a long cycle 30 days so I need at leaset 14. Its there anyone who I order that's ships to Bermuda? I have a US address but prefer for it to be FedEx or UPS'ed. 

Any ideas??


----------



## DragonMummy

i get mine from ebay hun. if you order in mega bulk shouldn't work out so expensive on the postage.


----------



## lace&pearls

Simi78 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> WOW you all have been busy, i was only here last yesterday afternoon and since then so much t9o catch up on!
> Lace&pearls - My fs thinks i could have OVd last week this would be any day between CD 24 - 29... I have very irregular periods and so its always been very hard to tell...
> Why do you think it hasnt worked for you hun?
> 
> Today I have had a tiny bit of fresh blood and it doesnt feel like AF at all...nothing there atm..could it be this implantion bleeding...if i Ov'd last week could this be that at all...??
> 
> I hope everyone else is ok? xx

I suspect it's not working as am cd 27 & haven't had a temp rise or a + opk yet (even though some came quite close :() the only thing I have had is EWCM but I think I've had that before (and haven't ovulated) so not holding my breath lol, I had a cd21 blood test last week so should hopefully be able to get results tomorrow. 
I've been ttc since I came off the pill at the end of Jan and haven't ovulated/had a period in that time (due to pcos) so I don't know what to expect really :shrug: lol 
fx for you I hope it is implantation bleeding! :dust: :) xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

how long have you been ttc ? Sept 2009-Aug 2010

how many clomid cycles have you done ? 7 total

which days did you take the clomid ? from 3-7

what dose did you take ? 4 rounds at 50mg, one round at 100mg

do you know which day you ovulated ? Between CD15-18 on 50mg... probably CD14 on 100mg

which days did you bd or do IUI ? We only BD'd 3 times... 4 days before O, day before O and day of O

did you get a 7 dpo / cd 21 progesterone draw ? what was your number ? Yes, on 100mg it was 15.2 (US figures)

when did you get your bfp ? Late August

side effects from the clomid ? only one episode of moodiness on the 100mg, some depression on each cycle, increased cramping near O

do you have a chart we can look at ? In my siggy

please come back and let us know if it was a single or multiple pregnancy ! SINGLE!! (I had 4 follicles too!)


----------



## Delilahsown

how long have you been ttc ? 9 years NTNP, almost 3 years ACTIVELY trying..

how many clomid cycles have you done ? 4

which days did you take the clomid ? 5-9

what dose did you take ? 1 round @ 50mg, 3 @ 100mg

do you know which day you ovulated ? varied - as early as 17 and late as 20

which days did you bd or do IUI ? one month we did every three days, another month we did the SMEP plan. This cycle- only twice. The day before O and the day of O.

did you get a 7 dpo / cd 21 progesterone draw ? what was your number ? Yes but only at cd21 on my first round of 100mg.

when did you get your bfp ? 3 weeks ago.

side effects from the clomid ? No physical effects, but very emotional.

do you have a chart we can look at ? link is on my siggy

please come back and let us know if it was a single or multiple pregnancy ! Not even sure yet if it is still viable.


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Delilah- I really hope the little one sticks for you xxx


----------



## tink28

how long have you been ttc ? NTNP for 3 yrs, actively trying for 18 months (previous partner)

how many clomid cycles have you done ? 1

which days did you take the clomid ? from 3-7

what dose did you take ? 50mg

do you know which day you ovulated ? CD15

which days did you bd or do IUI ? BD'd night before O and morning of O

did you get a 7 dpo / cd 21 progesterone draw ? what was your number ? Yes, but dont know what the number was. my dr said it was a borderline result for whether id ovulated or not, but i was actually pregnant

when did you get your bfp ? 19th June 2010

side effects from the clomid ? slight headaches but that was all

do you have a chart we can look at ? have lost link for it- but my chart was triphasic when i got bfp

please come back and let us know if it was a single or multiple pregnancy ! single- and just found out its a boy!


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> Okay I have a question anyone???
> 
> I live in Bermuda. The OPK's here cost $65.96 for only 7 sticks. I have a long cycle 30 days so I need at leaset 14. Its there anyone who I order that's ships to Bermuda? I have a US address but prefer for it to be FedEx or UPS'ed.
> 
> Any ideas??

i get mine from babyhopes.com they are cheap and worth it


----------



## Quaver

Tomorrow is my last day of FSH injections:happydance:
Doctor's appt Monday. Hope follies are growing this time:flower:


----------



## boots2

Hi
Just letting you know I am out for this cycle I am absolutley devastated like a complete idiot I had let myself believe this was my month.
BFN yesterday AF today and my temps still up so monitoring that seems to be no predicition for me.
Good luck everyone else
Sarah xx


----------



## Quaver

@Boots:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

oh I'm so sorry Sara :( BOOOO on the witch but hun don't give up hope most women have to do 3-4 cycles hun and 100mg so its not over yet sweety:hugs: Its ok to be down and cry, let it all out and then pick yourself up and keep moving forward hun!:flower:


----------



## snl41296

boots2 said:


> Hi
> Just letting you know I am out for this cycle I am absolutley devastated like a complete idiot I had let myself believe this was my month.
> BFN yesterday AF today and my temps still up so monitoring that seems to be no predicition for me.
> Good luck everyone else
> Sarah xx

:hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

So sorry Sarah :hugs: Don't give up hope, you will get there in the end xx

Good Luck Quaver x


----------



## Smile4me

soooo quiet here today... I hope everyone is having a Great day and a Great Weekend! cd21 for me going to get my bloods done today.


----------



## Quaver

Smile4me said:


> soooo quiet here today... I hope everyone is having a Great day and a Great Weekend! cd21 for me going to get my bloods done today.

Good luck!:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

oh Sarah, so sorry hun. I'm with Smile - take a day or so to be sad about it then pick up and move on. You're not at the end of your cycle, it's the start of a new one and that needs pma! xxx


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi ladies :wave: Sorry Boots. I know it feels so bad and I will say just take your time to get over it and jump back on, cause like DragonMummy said, it's a new cycle! :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Anyone have any exciting plans for the weekend?

My weekend is BUSY with kids soccer games, Girl Scout Campfire, Pumpkin Patch, it won't feel like a weekend at all but that's OK....

Plus I have a dilemma.... My dh works in the Spirits industry so Monday evening we have a "tasting" that we go to twice a year. How can I go and NOT have some wine? I know I should have better will power but it is sooo hard!! Should I just skip going?


----------



## lisaf

I think you should go... its too early for the alcohol to have any effect on a baby/implantation!


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies could u please tell me what the differance in what the days r with clomid and what days your taking them....is it true that you O 7 to 10 days after u take it?

im going to start taking it soon and would love to know what would be best


----------



## lisaf

its 5-10 days after the last pill you take.
I don't think there is any proof about what is different with the different days. It mainly seems to be a doctor's preference.
The 'theory' is that the earlier you take it, the more eggs it gives you, the later you take it, the higher quality your egg(s) will be.
So doctors who don't want to risk multiple eggs may choose to have you take it later... 
or if the patient doesn't ovulate at all, the doctor may have them take it earlier to give them more chances at an egg ... whereas if the patient ovulates on their own, the issue is clearly quality so the same doctor may have that patient take it on a later schedule.

Thats what I've read, but again.. I've never heard that there were studies to back that theory up.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Smile I think you should definitely go. I agree with lisaf! You don't have to get drunk but a glass of wine or tasting of wine will not hurt you this early on in my opinion. :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Lisa and R2B (that's your new name) :), I always feel so bad with any alcohol I take in and with always bringing home new samples I turn alot down but this is a big event and LOTS to try... Ijust didnt want to ruin my chances by such a silly thing. I just figured I wouldnt go but I know how much these things mean to him.


----------



## lisaf

its not like its a weekly event either... and truly unless you're getting a positive test, you're not going to affect anything... and in fact, I think you even have a week or more grace period after implantation where your body isn't passing things to the baby yet.
The only downside may be if you feel sick the next day it may mess with your head a little ;)


----------



## Smile4me

Well I dont plan to get plastered hehe I would like to try a few nice wines, but I am such a lightweight and since I really have cut back since on clomid I dont think it would take much... :) Oh well, I will take your advice and go and have myself a lovely evening. I will be on cd24 by then so it won't mess with my head until Oct. 17th so no drinky round that time! 

How's everyone doing this round? Any side effects? I have sooooo kept my mood swings in check with dh and I have been a little princess ...although so many things irritate me...like dh with his drumming on the grocery cart??? seriously do you have to be obnoxious like that? but I just bite my tongue and get him occupied with ...Oh hun can you reach that box on the top shelf although their are 20 at eye level... ha!!!


----------



## sma1588

hmmmm ok looks like i will be taking clomid days 2-6 at 50 mgs first then if needed 100mgs the next


----------



## lisaf

haha, I love that strategy for the annoying behavior. I'm so relieved you've been feeling so much better now after that scary ovulation time.


----------



## Smile4me

I havent done shizzle at work today, can't seem to find my motivation.... I have over 140 hours of PTO that I need to start using, I think I'm going to request some time off in December... maybe the whole month? LOL


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies af got me today whoooppp start a new cycle and it means i can have a little drink tonight xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Have a big drink hun!!! I'm so sorry the witch got you!!!GRRR
but that's OK Mr. Fox is going to Fix everything Fox will Fix it!!
:) Cheers XOXO


----------



## mrphyemma

Ahhhhh so sorry Caz. Better luck for this cycle my lovely x

Smile, I would go to the tasting and enjoy yourself, a few glasses won't harm xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Mrs. Murphy :) I told you that was my maiden name right?
How are you hun?


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm fine thanks Smile4me. I am on Cd10 of cycle 22, clomid cycle 6. I have a FS appt on Monday where I will find out my MRI scan results. On my ultrasound scan and HSG it was noted that I have an "unusual" shaped uterus so an MRI scan was performed to look into it and see whether I have a large fibroid that is distorting the shape of my uterus and therefore blocking implantation or whether it has always been that way. I have 4 months supply of clomid left and then I am on my own where ttc is concerned unless I can miraculously win 5 grand on the lottery. I have seriously been considering fostering children (babies imparticular) if my ttc quest fails.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Quaver said:


> Tomorrow is my last day of FSH injections:happydance:
> Doctor's appt Monday. Hope follies are growing this time:flower:

Quaver: good luck to you! Hope all goes well:coffee:




boots2 said:


> Hi
> Just letting you know I am out for this cycle I am absolutley devastated like a complete idiot I had let myself believe this was my month.
> BFN yesterday AF today and my temps still up so monitoring that seems to be no predicition for me.
> Good luck everyone else
> Sarah xx

Boots: O no, i am so sorry! Perhaps October is in store for you.:coffee::hugs:




Smile4me said:


> soooo quiet here today... I hope everyone is having a Great day and a Great Weekend! cd21 for me going to get my bloods done today.

Smile: yes indeed and you have a wonderful week-end to!:happydance:


Smile4me said:


> Anyone have any exciting plans for the weekend?
> 
> My weekend is BUSY with kids soccer games, Girl Scout Campfire, Pumpkin Patch, it won't feel like a weekend at all but that's OK....
> 
> Plus I have a dilemma.... My dh works in the Spirits industry so Monday evening we have a "tasting" that we go to twice a year. How can I go and NOT have some wine? I know I should have better will power but it is sooo hard!! Should I just skip going?

Smile: nothing on for me this week-end just will be studying for my test next Tuesday and Wednesday! Arggg...hitting the books deep this week-end! :growlmad:




Smile4me said:


> how's everyone doing this round? Any side effects? I have sooooo kept my mood swings in check with dh and I have been a little princess ...although so many things irritate me...like dh with his drumming on the grocery cart??? seriously do you have to be obnoxious like that? but I just bite my tongue and get him occupied with ...Oh hun can you reach that box on the top shelf although their are 20 at eye level... ha!!!

Smile: I am doing good. Not taking clomid this month perhaps next or the following. was on it for 3 months straight and want to take a break. Only thing I don't have a clue when I'll be ov now. drat!



caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies af got me today whoooppp start a new cycle and it means i can have a little drink tonight xxxxxxxxxx

Caz: you can have one on me! I sure could have one at about now to.:drunk:



mrphyemma said:


> I'm fine thanks Smile4me. I am on Cd10 of cycle 22, clomid cycle 6. I have a FS appt on Monday where I will find out my MRI scan results. On my ultrasound scan and HSG it was noted that I have an "unusual" shaped uterus so an MRI scan was performed to look into it and see whether I have a large fibroid that is distorting the shape of my uterus and therefore blocking implantation or whether it has always been that way. I have 4 months supply of clomid left and then I am on my own where ttc is concerned unless I can miraculously win 5 grand on the lottery. I have seriously been considering fostering children (babies imparticular) if my ttc quest fails.

mrphyemma: the first year for us was a pain then to find out I had a submucusal fibroid that caused my mc in Feb. then got it removed and now trying ttc so perhaps they may pick up on the fibroide and then you can get it removed. good luck on Monday.:hugs:

Well everyone else have wonderful week-end! :happydance:


----------



## winston83

Good luck on Mondays Emma xx
Hiya everyone hope u all ok
Boots sorry she got u Hun xx
Caz sorry she got u too but enjoy a drinky xx
Afm went to doc to get something to bring on af but he said he wouldn't give me anything that I should just wait for nature to take it's course cd54 and counting what a complete bell end going to ring my fs on Monday and see what she says xx


----------



## snl41296

hey girls I am pretty down today and just giving up because of my DH 

MY DH is being really stupid :cry: OMG we :sex: once which was on Wen. We were suppose to :sex: yesterday we had so many opportunitys to do it and DID WE NOOOOOOOOOOOO not at all He didn't want to at that time WTF I dont give a shit I wanted you!!!! :cry: I got a HIGH reading today on my CBFM so I should Ovulate tomorrow/Monday. I doubt it HIGHLY we will :sex: at all. I am just truly giving up with this because he said HE IS TIRED OF IT ALL, tired of tempting, tired of monitors tired of it being A JOB. he was so pissed that he wouldn't even let me touch him or go near him at all. I finally said WTF is your problem he said ARE WE READY FOR WORK? really nasty. i got up at 5:30am and went into the living room and that's where I stayed. I am so done with this.... :cry: Its never going to happen with his stupid attitude and when HE WANTS IT!


----------



## DragonMummy

morning all

spent hours in agony last night feeling like someone was going at my ovaries with a knitting needle. came to the conclusion that i am over stimulated and yet this morning the monitor is stuck on high still and opk resolutely negative.


Getting pissed off with all of this now.....


----------



## Annie18

Hiya ladies 

hope you all good not read back through everything yet, but wanted to say hi to you all.

good luck monday emma, hope you all enjoy your weekend xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxx


----------



## lisaf

anyone heard from ttcbaby117? She hasn't been on in a few weeks... I know her countdown to BD time was running out, maybe she's just busy :sex: :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

she's been on fb i think?


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi girls :wave: I got my preseed in the mail today!! I am super excited to use it. I have read great things about it. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## snl41296

Hey girls ? for you all, If I have a HIGH reading today on my CBFM and I :sex: wen and maybe tonight which I doubt it whats my chances on Clomid to get pg? like I said I am giving up on this journey TTC, b/c DH is just not understanding thats its only a short period to :sex: and he just doesnt understand it. I am sure to be Ovulating tomorrow as well... just sad thats all, knowing this month I am sure out trying clomid, was excited then just got down from Not :sex: enough :cry:


----------



## lisaf

if you do DTD tonight your chances should be fine.

I know a few girls have had this conflict with their OH before during key points in their cycle. I wish I could give you advice but you're going to have to talk it out with him and discuss the risks of clomid and the importance of timing sex right etc etc....
I always thought the guys had it a little hard since they actually had to keep their ... um.. enthusiam up for sex whereas we didn't. I would have hated to have that added pressure.


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> hey girls I am pretty down today and just giving up because of my DH
> 
> MY DH is being really stupid :cry: OMG we :sex: once which was on Wen. We were suppose to :sex: yesterday we had so many opportunitys to do it and DID WE NOOOOOOOOOOOO not at all He didn't want to at that time WTF I dont give a shit I wanted you!!!! :cry: I got a HIGH reading today on my CBFM so I should Ovulate tomorrow/Monday. I doubt it HIGHLY we will :sex: at all. I am just truly giving up with this because he said HE IS TIRED OF IT ALL, tired of tempting, tired of monitors tired of it being A JOB. he was so pissed that he wouldn't even let me touch him or go near him at all. I finally said WTF is your problem he said ARE WE READY FOR WORK? really nasty. i got up at 5:30am and went into the living room and that's where I stayed. I am so done with this.... :cry: Its never going to happen with his stupid attitude and when HE WANTS IT!

Snl: wow I am so sorry you feel like this and going through it. Perhaps you could take a break until the both of you can come to a common ground to perhaps try later. like a few months later been there is some resentment...this is supose to be a fun time so i can only suggest to take a break for a short while. i hope I didn't over step or saying anthing that would make matters worst. I will for the both of you and I am so sorry your going through this:hugs:




DragonMummy said:


> morning all
> 
> spent hours in agony last night feeling like someone was going at my ovaries with a knitting needle. came to the conclusion that i am over stimulated and yet this morning the monitor is stuck on high still and opk resolutely negative.
> 
> 
> Getting pissed off with all of this now.....

Dragon: Over stimulated??? what that mean hun??:shrug: 



caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies xxxx

caz: :hi: back at ya! Hope you having a wonderful weekend!



lisaf said:


> anyone heard from ttcbaby117? She hasn't been on in a few weeks... I know her countdown to BD time was running out, maybe she's just busy :sex: :haha:

Liasf: so true...perhaps she is getting her :sex: in. If she ever gets up for air I hope she pops in :haha: How are you doing yourself? All is well I hope.



snl41296 said:


> Hey girls ? for you all, If I have a HIGH reading today on my CBFM and I :sex: wen and maybe tonight which I doubt it whats my chances on Clomid to get pg? like I said I am giving up on this journey TTC, b/c DH is just not understanding thats its only a short period to :sex: and he just doesnt understand it. I am sure to be Ovulating tomorrow as well... just sad thats all, knowing this month I am sure out trying clomid, was excited then just got down from Not :sex: enough :cry:

Snl: have you tried only :sex: when your positive? thats so DH don't have to be feeling stressed about it and I am sure within a few weeks without it he be starving around the time you ov? Just a suggestion...sorry:hugs::dust:



lisaf said:


> if you do DTD tonight your chances should be fine.
> 
> I know a few girls have had this conflict with their OH before during key points in their cycle. I wish I could give you advice but you're going to have to talk it out with him and discuss the risks of clomid and the importance of timing sex right etc etc....
> I always thought the guys had it a little hard since they actually had to keep their ... um.. enthusiam up for sex whereas we didn't. I would have hated to have that added pressure.

Lisaf & Snl: very true what lisaf sayin agree. It can be hard on them. for me considering we are ttc we try to only have :sex: when I get a positive ov on the opk...when he gets hungrey then I just go with the flow but most times these last 3 months its only been when we get the positive...it was a compromise we came up with...and less stress to.:hugs::flow:


Well I sure hope everyone else here is doing well.


----------



## 35_Smiling

okay my temp has been the same for the last few days...97.9 and I am taking it from virginally instead of orally. I set my alarm to 6:30am mornings and take the temp right away. I have it sticking out from the side of my bed lol so I don&#8217;t have far to reach. But I find it odd it&#8217;s the same most of the week. What do you think? Check out my link...getting a bit concern...


----------



## lisaf

I would take your temp in the evening once and make sure your thermometer isn't broken... also make sure you aren't making the mistake I did once... I wasn't reading the last saved temp right... I was just turning it on and seeing what it showed, I wasn't holding down the button to show the last saved temp.

Thats all I can think of, otherwise don't worry too much.


----------



## Quaver

35_Smiling said:


> okay my temp has been the same for the last few days...97.9 and I am taking it from virginally instead of orally. I set my alarm to 6:30am mornings and take the temp right away. I have it sticking out from the side of my bed lol so I dont have far to reach. But I find it odd its the same most of the week. What do you think? Check out my link...getting a bit concern...

I see you are using a normal thermometer instead of BBT thermometer with 2 decimal points. I think same temps for 3 days on a normal thermometer is fine:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

overstimulated as in my ovaries have gone wild and are chucking out eggs left right and centre. AS I am not being monitored/scanned then I won't know anyway so just have to chance it. 


But I got me a PEAK on the monitor today!


----------



## keepsmiling

yesterday i got a few craping pains,, but relly sudden pains so im glad i can feel snthin lol maybe this clomid is working lol x


----------



## DragonMummy

keepsmiling said:


> yesterday i got a few craping pains,, but relly sudden pains so im glad i can feel snthin lol maybe this clomid is working lol x

:rofl: @ craping pains!


----------



## keepsmiling

ohhhh i meant cramping,, haha how amusingx


----------



## DragonMummy

my clomid pains feel like someone is going at my ovaries with a knitting needle if that helps x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies af should be gone tomorrow i hope doing a sunday roast today again starving ice cream for afters xxxxxxxx


----------



## Simi78

Morning girls!!
Hope everyone is having a great weekend...i havent had a chance to read back as yet..
Been really busy over the last few days, i brought a car whooo...i really needed one as mine was dying slowly...i absolutely love it!!
Well so far with me....i think after reading on the internet that implantation bleeding can happen around 9 days after OV i really hope the spotting was that last week...still no AF, im due to do a test on Tuesday again and if thats BFN then wait another 5 days to see if AF comes if not then i need to go in for a scan and they will give me something to start AF....i really hope this is it!!

Babydust to all xx


----------



## DragonMummy

i just bought a new car too Simi as mine (a 1994 golf) was dying on it's arse.


----------



## caz & bob

we have to we had an old mondeo and we have 2001 one now its cool love it xxxx


----------



## Simi78

DragonMummy said:


> i just bought a new car too Simi as mine (a 1994 golf) was dying on it's arse.

LOL nice, what have you got now? x


----------



## Simi78

caz & bob said:


> we have to we had an old mondeo and we have 2001 one now its cool love it xxxx

Thats nice hun...i left my brother to look one up as i really dont know much about cars..he found a Honda Civic Type R 2002 plate...i was like oh its nice...he was grinning....once i brought it and then drove it i realised why he wanted me to buy it...its fast!!! really fast....and everytime i am around my dads hes using my car!!! Cheeky...but i absolutly love it now....although its not very practical if we have a baby at all...so we maybe looking again later 

xx


----------



## manchester1

DragonMummy said:


> my clomid pains feel like someone is going at my ovaries with a knitting needle if that helps x

 im definately feeling like that !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firefox

winston83 said:


> Good luck on Mondays Emma xx
> Hiya everyone hope u all ok
> Boots sorry she got u Hun xx
> Caz sorry she got u too but enjoy a drinky xx
> Afm went to doc to get something to bring on af but he said he wouldn't give me anything that I should just wait for nature to take it's course cd54 and counting what a complete bell end going to ring my fs on Monday and see what she says xx


Hey Win, understand how annoyed you must be, Im on CD31 of natural cycle with no signs of ov approaching.....:-( Do you have pcos? Its good that you can just phone your FS, dont think thats a possibility where I am!

Good luck tomorrow Em!

AFM, still waiting for my appointment for OD :-(


----------



## caz & bob

simis this is quite fast its a 1.8 xxxx


----------



## snl41296

:happydance::happydance:
guess what thats for???

I got some this morning :happydance::happydance:
I was starting to worry.... we only :sex: on wen and now this morning, and if I ovulate tomorrow I told DH tomorrow morning. I hope that covers it :thumbup:


----------



## Delilahsown

snl41296 said:


> :happydance::happydance:
> guess what thats for???
> 
> I got some this morning :happydance::happydance:
> I was starting to worry.... we only :sex: on wen and now this morning, and if I ovulate tomorrow I told DH tomorrow morning. I hope that covers it :thumbup:

get it girl!:haha: Fx'd that you catch that eggy!!


----------



## cheerios

Hi ladies
May I ask how long did it take for you to get a BBT rise after your HCG shot? I took my HCG shot on Thursday evening. Its Sunday and I still haven't got a BBT rise. So I'm wondering if it worked at all. I'm very sure that I should have ovulated because I ovulate on my own anyways even without HCG shot. So if I took the HCG this cycle, I should definitely have ovulated right?

Just don'T know why I haven't had a BBT rise yet. And I don't know if I should stop BDing.


----------



## 35_Smiling

lisaf said:


> I would take your temp in the evening once and make sure your thermometer isn't broken... also make sure you aren't making the mistake I did once... I wasn't reading the last saved temp right... I was just turning it on and seeing what it showed, I wasn't holding down the button to show the last saved temp.
> 
> Thats all I can think of, otherwise don't worry too much.

lisaf: we i know its not broken it was the same one used when I did it orally. It is still new...I washed it and put it in my mouth and it was 97.6 so I assumed it was still working ok. It&#8217;s the thermometer that is specificly used for ovulation purpose. Yes when I do turn it on I make sure is cleared first. 

so when you say evening...like before bedtime and then take it again in the morning?


----------



## 35_Smiling

Quaver said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> okay my temp has been the same for the last few days...97.9 and I am taking it from virginally instead of orally. I set my alarm to 6:30am mornings and take the temp right away. I have it sticking out from the side of my bed lol so I dont have far to reach. But I find it odd its the same most of the week. What do you think? Check out my link...getting a bit concern...
> 
> I see you are using a normal thermometer instead of BBT thermometer with 2 decimal points. I think same temps for 3 days on a normal thermometer is fine:flower:Click to expand...

no no I am sorry using the wrong wording... I am using the BBT one. Its pink with the digital numbers and the tip is silver. It's specificly used for ovulation purpose.


----------



## 35_Smiling

DragonMummy said:


> overstimulated as in my ovaries have gone wild and are chucking out eggs left right and centre. AS I am not being monitored/scanned then I won't know anyway so just have to chance it.
> 
> 
> But I got me a PEAK on the monitor today!

wohoo that sounds great! damn I want mine to be overstimulated too! :hissy: ha ha. O great for the Positive opk so lets get with it! I guess you will not be on for a few days because you busy with :sex::thumbup::dust:

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> :happydance::happydance:
> guess what thats for???
> 
> I got some this morning :happydance::happydance:
> I was starting to worry.... we only :sex: on wen and now this morning, and if I ovulate tomorrow I told DH tomorrow morning. I hope that covers it :thumbup:

O wow! I hope you :flasher: him then he got excited! I am so happy you :sex: and get it also :sex: tomorrow. Think you should consider only doing the bd when you postive to ease the poor men...lol then he be really starving when your ready for ovulation :happydance: good luck to you both!:coffee: to your :bfp:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Simi78 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> we have to we had an old mondeo and we have 2001 one now its cool love it xxxx
> 
> Thats nice hun...i left my brother to look one up as i really dont know much about cars..he found a Honda Civic Type R 2002 plate...i was like oh its nice...he was grinning....once i brought it and then drove it i realised why he wanted me to buy it...its fast!!! really fast....and everytime i am around my dads hes using my car!!! Cheeky...but i absolutly love it now....although its not very practical if we have a baby at all...so we maybe looking again later
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I want a new car too! i love fast cars the only issue is I keep getting pulled over for driving over the limit! here in Bermuda the limited is 35miles per hour damnn I told the police I am not speeding my car made me! I have 2003 renault megan 5-door hatchback. I want a bigger one like a CRV or somthing.


----------



## cheerios

Could somebody shed some light about HCG shot and BBT no rise?


----------



## caz & bob

anyone seen anythink off ttc and britt hope they are both fine xxxxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

cheerios - the trigger shot is supposed to do the trick, but I do know another girl who was on injectible hormones instead of clomid, had the trigger shot, but no temp rise and AF didn't show and she wasn't pregnant... so its possible for the trigger not to work.

35 - Yeah, take your temp at some other time just to make sure it actually DOES give you a different temp reading... the batteries can die and one of the signs is that it stops taking the temp right... so just check and make sure it can give a different reading.
Is there a reason your thermometer only has 1 decimal place instead of 2? That seems weird to me for an ovulation thermometer.


----------



## Simi78

35_Smiling said:


> Simi78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> we have to we had an old mondeo and we have 2001 one now its cool love it xxxx
> 
> Thats nice hun...i left my brother to look one up as i really dont know much about cars..he found a Honda Civic Type R 2002 plate...i was like oh its nice...he was grinning....once i brought it and then drove it i realised why he wanted me to buy it...its fast!!! really fast....and everytime i am around my dads hes using my car!!! Cheeky...but i absolutly love it now....although its not very practical if we have a baby at all...so we maybe looking again later
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I want a new car too! i love fast cars the only issue is I keep getting pulled over for driving over the limit! here in Bermuda the limited is 35miles per hour damnn I told the police I am not speeding my car made me! I have 2003 renault megan 5-door hatchback. I want a bigger one like a CRV or somthing.Click to expand...

Hiya, You should treat yourself to a nice car....ive been so busy enjoying it that its put a big smile back on my face...all this baby stuff is getting me down :-(
xx


----------



## cheerios

Thanks a lot Lisaf. 

Not exactly what I had wanted to hear but its better to know. Thing is I DO ovulate on my own even without Clomid or the trigger shot and it would be really ironic if the trigger shot makes me NOT ovulate..... oh geez.


----------



## Delilahsown

speaking of cars- I drive a civic too. fun little fast cars to drive, but mine is a 2 door so not very functional. My husband drives a 2 dr car as well, so...since my civic is better on gas mileage ( 36 mpg) we are keeping mine and trading his. Have been looking for a 4dr vehicle- already have my head wrapped around a select few but im also leary of the possible payments of our choices. so....who knows.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey Ladies!

Sorry I have been MIA.....my hubby took me on holiday for my bday! We had such a wonderful time. We just got back and I couldnt wait to jump on and see how everyone was doing!

Caz - thanks for checking up on me!

Delia - looks like your lil been is a strong one, I just stalked your chart! Great news hun!

I will try to catch up as much as I can I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Britt11

caz & bob said:


> anyone seen anythink off ttc and britt hope they are both fine xxxxxxxx

ahh thanks Caz, you are so sweet.
Sorry I havent posted much I guess just a little overwhelmed with this IVF thing... DH and I had one session to try this month so fx'd that something by miraculous happend and we conceived before IVF. :)

Caz- how are you? I see you are CD4 so good luck this cycle. Also i think I read something about you seeing a FS, :thumbup: I know your bfp is around the corner.

TTC- oh my gosh, hon, we have missed you- great to have you back. I see you are CD1 so does that mean you are officially trying again?? :happydance:

Lisa- how are you doing? :hugs:

Win- hope all is well and you and your family are recovering from the loss of your kitty :hugs:

EM- how are you love? where are you at in your cycle?

DM- I read that you are passed O now I think, woo hoo, by the sounds of it, you and DH got lots of "time" in together :)

Smile4me- how are you? have you tested yet??!! Do you know how Onelil is doing?

35-smiling- good luck to you, hope you have a bfp soon

Deliah- how is the pregancy going? have you had your scan yet?? 

talk with you soon ladies
:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

lisaf said:


> cheerios - the trigger shot is supposed to do the trick, but I do know another girl who was on injectible hormones instead of clomid, had the trigger shot, but no temp rise and AF didn't show and she wasn't pregnant... so its possible for the trigger not to work.
> 
> 35 - Yeah, take your temp at some other time just to make sure it actually DOES give you a different temp reading... the batteries can die and one of the signs is that it stops taking the temp right... so just check and make sure it can give a different reading.
> Is there a reason your thermometer only has 1 decimal place instead of 2? That seems weird to me for an ovulation thermometer.

lisaf: its not a thermoeter its one of those BBT things its model is a Basal Digital Thermometer made by Omron Healthcare Inc. See photo of what it looks likes...

Also,

It works... I just took my temp just now (10:40pm) atlantic time.
it read 98.1


----------



## 35_Smiling

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA.....my hubby took me on holiday for my bday! We had such a wonderful time. We just got back and I couldnt wait to jump on and see how everyone was doing!
> 
> Caz - thanks for checking up on me!
> 
> Delia - looks like your lil been is a strong one, I just stalked your chart! Great news hun!
> 
> I will try to catch up as much as I can I hope everyone is doing well!

Wow I am glad you had a blast in MIA! happy belated b'day!


----------



## Blackbird

I just joined the Clomid Club.


----------



## Mum2miller

Hi everyone! 

So i had my Follicle tracking scan today and Great NEWS!! I have already ovulated 2 mature eggs from the looks of things. Both on my right side so i guess that doubles my chances of catching an egg this month. they estimate it happened sometime yesterday or this morning and my temp rose this morning so i agree!! yay and we BD yesterday morning and this morning so hopefully we timed it right! FXED. Plus they said i look perfect for pregas down there my scar has healed from my c sect and my lining is perfect size! So all in all a very good scan.


----------



## Simi78

Delilahsown said:


> speaking of cars- I drive a civic too. fun little fast cars to drive, but mine is a 2 door so not very functional. My husband drives a 2 dr car as well, so...since my civic is better on gas mileage ( 36 mpg) we are keeping mine and trading his. Have been looking for a 4dr vehicle- already have my head wrapped around a select few but im also leary of the possible payments of our choices. so....who knows.

LOL, yes i should have got a 5 door and mines a 2...the 5 door just didnt look as nice! I keep telling my hubby to pass his driving test then he can have the Type R and i will get a 5 door...which is more practical and all he says is...when your pregnant...blah blah typical guy talk...he is quite happy for me driving coz that way theres no restriction on drinking for him!! I am always the driver and so i end up completely sober...i dont mind alot of the time but there are times when i like a glass or 2..hmm MEN!Hopefully this car has given him an incentive...


----------



## Simi78

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA.....my hubby took me on holiday for my bday! We had such a wonderful time. We just got back and I couldnt wait to jump on and see how everyone was doing!
> 
> Caz - thanks for checking up on me!
> 
> Delia - looks like your lil been is a strong one, I just stalked your chart! Great news hun!
> 
> I will try to catch up as much as I can I hope everyone is doing well!

Aww Tcc that sounds lovely, how sweet....have u got any pics...was it a surprise? x


----------



## Simi78

Mum2miller said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So i had my Follicle tracking scan today and Great NEWS!! I have already ovulated 2 mature eggs from the looks of things. Both on my right side so i guess that doubles my chances of catching an egg this month. they estimate it happened sometime yesterday or this morning and my temp rose this morning so i agree!! yay and we BD yesterday morning and this morning so hopefully we timed it right! FXED. Plus they said i look perfect for pregas down there my scar has healed from my c sect and my lining is perfect size! So all in all a very good scan.

Aww M2M wow great news!!! F'xd for you hun - get loads of BDing in xx


----------



## wobberly

Can I ask a quick question. How early can you OV on Clomid?


----------



## Simi78

wobberly said:


> Can I ask a quick question. How early can you OV on Clomid?

Hiya, im really sorry i am really bad with OV and so i have no idea but the girls here are so good im sure someone will be able to answer your question xx


----------



## Mum2miller

wobberly said:


> Can I ask a quick question. How early can you OV on Clomid?

well im cd 13 and have just OV according to my follie scan today. i usually OV on cd 14 - 15 but i have read here and in general that Clomid can usually make u ov around cd 20 i think i average but really it depends on each individual. Goodluck


----------



## winston83

M2m wow what great results on your scan let's hope wevate going to see a big fat bfp from you xx
Hey Britt hey ttc nice to have u both back xx
Afm af has arrived woo hoo woo hoo 2days and I'm back on the crazy train of clomid and I'm really excited lol don't think I have ever been so pleased to get a period lol xx


----------



## winston83

We bought a new car a couple of months ago we had a vectra estate which was costing a small fortune and was going to cost a bomb at mot so we went to look for a nice 7 seater but we came home with an Audi a4 2.5 tdi it's lush and goes like sh#t off a stick lol


----------



## winston83

wobberly said:


> Can I ask a quick question. How early can you OV on Clomid?

I usually get my pos opk around cd17 so I'm guessing I ov around 17-18 xx


----------



## Simi78

winston83 said:


> We bought a new car a couple of months ago we had a vectra estate which was costing a small fortune and was going to cost a bomb at mot so we went to look for a nice 7 seater but we came home with an Audi a4 2.5 tdi it's lush and goes like sh#t off a stick lol

Hey hun, i loveeeeee Audi's and thats what i had in mind when i decided i needed a new car...i suppose it could be our 2nd car the family car later lol

How many cycles have you had on clomid?

Im waiting for a BFP or to start Clomid again...hmm
xx


----------



## snl41296

I am on my first round of clomid and I am on CD 14 and my CBFM still is HIGH so I am sure soon I will be Ovulating. I guess I just have to keep :sex: right :winkwink: I did yesterday and will tomorrow again.


----------



## Quaver

wobberly said:


> Can I ask a quick question. How early can you OV on Clomid?

Looking on the internet, some ov'd as early as CD8, so have to be on your toes:flower:

I ov'd on CD15 1st cycle, and CD22 2nd cycle.


----------



## keepsmiling

Wot cd do I need to start using opks? I finished takig the clomid today xx


----------



## boots2

Morning all
Thanks for all your sympathy last week it was so hard I was really stupid and felt sure it was going to be my BFP month you would have thought after all these years of disappointment I would have known better.
Anyway I've licked my wounds been grumpy all weekend even thrown the damn clomid pills in the bin only for poor old DH to fish them out again and I am back on a 100 this month to try and get more larger follicles.Its making me feel pretty yuk but if it works it will be worth it.
Hope your all doing ok and lets hope we manage a BFP soon
Sarah xxx


----------



## winston83

Simi78 said:


> winston83 said:
> 
> 
> We bought a new car a couple of months ago we had a vectra estate which was costing a small fortune and was going to cost a bomb at mot so we went to look for a nice 7 seater but we came home with an Audi a4 2.5 tdi it's lush and goes like sh#t off a stick lol
> 
> Hey hun, i loveeeeee Audi's and thats what i had in mind when i decided i needed a new car...i suppose it could be our 2nd car the family car later lol
> 
> How many cycles have you had on clomid?
> 
> Im waiting for a BFP or to start Clomid again...hmm
> xxClick to expand...

This will be my 5th cycle did [email protected] no ov [email protected] no ov then I've done [email protected] just not managed to catch the bloody egg so I can have 2 more goes @150 xx


----------



## boots2

This will be my 5th cycle did [email protected] no ov [email protected] no ov then I've done [email protected] just not managed to catch the bloody egg so I can have 2 more goes @150 xx[/QUOTE]
Good luck really hope you catch it this month
Sarah xxx:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## winston83

boots2 said:


> This will be my 5th cycle did [email protected] no ov [email protected] no ov then I've done [email protected] just not managed to catch the bloody egg so I can have 2 more goes @150 xx

Good luck really hope you catch it this month
Sarah xxx:dust::dust::dust:[/QUOTE]

Glad u r feeling a bit happier Sarah xx


----------



## winston83

keepsmiling said:


> Wot cd do I need to start using opks? I finished takig the clomid today xx

I think it's something like 5days after your last pill u can use opkz but I might be wrong I no if u use them too soon u can get false positives xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Kelly, I usually start opk's on Cd10.

I am on clomid cycle 6. 50mg didn't work, 100mg does work but I just haven't been lucky :(
I have 4 months supply of clomid left so the pressure is on.

Sarah, I hope this is your month my love. 

Win, glad you are back on the clomid crazy train. Good luck x

Just been for my MRI results, apparently I have a small "mass" on the outside of my uterus and therefore not affecting my fertility. Have to have a repeat scan in 4 months to check if it is growing. Other than that there is nothing more my FS can do for me. I have 4 months left on the clomid then its the end of the road. I asked about follicle tracking scans because I only have one tube open and am worried that I'm ovulating on the bad side. Sadly they don't offer it unless you are an ivf patient :(

In a nutshell my infertility is down to age, one blocked tube and not ovulating well (if at all) without clomid. Just have to pray I get lucky between now and March! x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies well af is going just spotting today yayyyyyy so i will be bdin tonight ttc glad you had a great holiday hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Blackbird said:


> I just joined the Clomid Club.

:hi: Welcome blackbird! which days you taking your clomid? and how long you been ttc (if thats not too tmi)...



Mum2miller said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So i had my Follicle tracking scan today and Great NEWS!! I have already ovulated 2 mature eggs from the looks of things. Both on my right side so i guess that doubles my chances of catching an egg this month. they estimate it happened sometime yesterday or this morning and my temp rose this morning so i agree!! yay and we BD yesterday morning and this morning so hopefully we timed it right! FXED. Plus they said i look perfect for pregas down there my scar has healed from my c sect and my lining is perfect size! So all in all a very good scan.

Mum: Great New!!! Wohoo get that egg girl! It all sound good in you've did the right things and you have double the chances as you said. Wow!:happydance: Good luck to you both!



boots2 said:


> Morning all
> Thanks for all your sympathy last week it was so hard I was really stupid and felt sure it was going to be my BFP month you would have thought after all these years of disappointment I would have known better.
> Anyway I've licked my wounds been grumpy all weekend even thrown the damn clomid pills in the bin only for poor old DH to fish them out again and I am back on a 100 this month to try and get more larger follicles.Its making me feel pretty yuk but if it works it will be worth it.
> Hope your all doing ok and lets hope we manage a BFP soon
> Sarah xxx

Sarah: Thats the spirit you fall then you get up and try again! Good for DH to be very supportive in this. good for him to dig them out of the bin and coex you to taken them again. Its going to be your month every month until you get that BFP you just got to keep believing in it!:hugs:



mrphyemma said:


> Just been for my MRI results, apparently I have a small "mass" on the outside of my uterus and therefore not affecting my fertility. Have to have a repeat scan in 4 months to check if it is growing. Other than that there is nothing more my FS can do for me. I have 4 months left on the clomid then its the end of the road. I asked about follicle tracking scans because I only have one tube open and am worried that I'm ovulating on the bad side. Sadly they don't offer it unless you are an ivf patient :(
> 
> In a nutshell my infertility is down to age, one blocked tube and not ovulating well (if at all) without clomid. Just have to pray I get lucky between now and March! x

mrp: Ooo I am so sorry...BUT yeah got to keep the spirit it would be funny if after March you became prego when you stop thinking about it or trying for the big bang!:hugs::hugs: That would be a big bomp shell but a good one!


As for me I am cramping a bit on the right side. Went natural this month so I don't have a clue when i will be ov but as long i continue with those opk's and temp reading I should get lucky! My spirit is wayy up regarding this baby making thing...AND having loads of fun with the sperm meet egg. you would think we learned by getting booked on the beach...lol tried another beach around 11:45PM why the hell two ppl walking a dog out this late in the night:haha: sooo we dicided no beach no more:nope: gotta try another adventurious spot! :dohh: Well have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies,
I tried catching up over the weekend ... woooo you ladies are Chatty Cathies :) thats a Good Thing!
Lets seee...
Keepsmiling hun you can start your OPK's on cd10 according to the EMS plan and it's always worked for me....
Britt hun I sure hope this is your month hunny.. FX'd!!!!
Sara so happy you are feeling better!
Em - Aww sweetie, I sure hope you get some answers soon so you can get your plan together and hold that beautiful baby in your arms either way you are going to bea wonderful mom!!!!
TTC - YAY vaca... LOVE IT! Relaxed and ready to go right?
35 - YOu naughty naughty girl ... LOL keep up the good work and catch that egg!
WIN - Whew so happy you finally got AF now you can move on hun YAY!!FX'd!
R2B- Yay you received your preseed.. WHOOP WHOOP Are you going to be following the EMS plan?
Delilah hun How's it going hun... what's the update sweetie? 

Hi to everyone I missed, so many of us now I hope everyone is doing well!!

AFM I'm not sure when I'll be testing... I can't decide if I should just wait to see if AF comes or not, I don't want to see a one liner again... UGH I'm trying not to stress but we already decided to take a rest until January if this is not our month.... Wish me Luck!


----------



## keepsmiling

well im cd 6 and last clomid pills iv taken so thats it til n ext month, i dnt feel any side effects, i was hot last nite but hubby sed it was hot so it cud of just been a hot night,
xx


----------



## Quaver

I had my scan today (CD12), and I have 2 follicles measuring 11mm each (both on my left ovary):happydance:
The doctor thinks I'll ov at the end of the week (CD16~18).

I'm having another scan on Thursday (CD15), and my first ever IUI on either Friday or Saturday follicles permitting:flower:


----------



## mrphyemma

Forgot to say Welcome to Blackbird! x

Mum2Miller great news on the follicle scan. Hope you caught the eggy/ies :)

Caz, glad AF is on her way out. Hope this is your month.

TTC, I wondered where you had got to! Glad you had a lovely time on your holidays.

Smile4me, I wish you all the luck in the world for testing day xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Oooh and Quaver (sorry so many ladies, sorry if I missed anyone) great news on your scan too. Hope you catch 'em ;) xx


----------



## Smile4me

Yay Quaver thats fabulous hun ,,,, GET IT ON!!! As I tell my husband... Let the Marathon begin! LOL FXd hun


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

:wave: hey girls!! I hope everyone had a fabulous weekend. I was not ready for Monday. Awesome news Quaver, I wish you all the luck and here is some :dust: for you!!

Smile4me, Yes we are following the ems plan. My hubby was all for it, he is such a trooper. Thanks so much for all the info you gave me. I am really hoping we all get our :bfp:'s!!


----------



## keepsmiling

im prety lucky that if id let him hubby wud dtd every night lol xx


----------



## Delilahsown

Good Morning ladies!

ohhhhhhhk. so, i just got home from my appt. they could not find anything during the u/s. no sac, no bleb..nothing. =( a huge part of me was just hoping to see something, but I guess I was also prepared for the worst. I'm glad I switched doctors though. this one seems a lot more compassionate and optimistic that we will eventually have a successful pregnancy. They did find a cyst on my right ovary which is probably whats making me need to pee so much and feel so bloated. the did another quant today, so hopefully those come back ok. my biggest fear right now is an ectopic- which if I can avoid surgery all together, i happily will. Even though I haven't been able to carry a successful pregnancy so far, i'd like to at least keep my tubes intact since the odds are already against us. 

I am ok. Just want to get over this and move forward. :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: ladies....I have to be honest and say that I have not read through the posts to catching up as I have not been on here for weeks. I hope everyone is keeping ok and the clomid is not making too much upset and side effects. My appointment with the fs is on 14th (thursday this week). I am really hoping he is going to put me on it! xx


----------



## lisaf

Delilahsown said:


> Good Morning ladies!
> 
> ohhhhhhhk. so, i just got home from my appt. they could not find anything during the u/s. no sac, no bleb..nothing. =( a huge part of me was just hoping to see something, but I guess I was also prepared for the worst. I'm glad I switched doctors though. this one seems a lot more compassionate and optimistic that we will eventually have a successful pregnancy. They did find a cyst on my right ovary which is probably whats making me need to pee so much and feel so bloated. the did another quant today, so hopefully those come back ok. my biggest fear right now is an ectopic- which if I can avoid surgery all together, i happily will. Even though I haven't been able to carry a successful pregnancy so far, i'd like to at least keep my tubes intact since the odds are already against us.
> 
> I am ok. Just want to get over this and move forward. :hugs:

I was really hoping they'd find everything was ok. Keep us posted on the quant results, hopefully in this case they are going down then so you can move on soon. :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

im so srry deliah,, xx


----------



## Smile4me

I'm so sorry Delilah hunny :( I love your positive attitude though, you know that's what will get you through this whole ttc stuff! Keep your chin up hun and we are all here to help you along!


----------



## Britt11

so sorry to hear this Deliah :hugs:


----------



## babytwoplease

I am new here and trying to figure out how this works, I am on clomid cycle 2 on 100mg. just looking for a support group.


----------



## lisaf

this is a great place for support babytwoplease! I dont' know how I would have made it without this site and my clomid club ladies!


----------



## Mum2miller

I thought i would post my images from my scan yesterday incase anyone was interested.

This is the 3D of my 2 mature follicles - they said basically they are the sacks the eggs are kept and from the look of them aswell aswell as the other things its clear i have OV from both. 
https://b.imagehost.org/t/0944/CCF12102010_00000.jpg

This is just a standard image of the 2 follicles 
https://b.imagehost.org/t/0224/CCF12102010_00001.jpg

Its amazing what they can do with scanning now.


----------



## sma1588

wow those pix are so neat, ive never seen any pics printed like that of the folies...

this site has helped me sooooo much with alot of things, when i didnt know what something was, some1 was there to explain it to me, when i felt like giving up, some 1 was there to give me a PMA all over again and when i needed advice there were lots of people to do give me advice....this site is great i love it


----------



## lisaf

Mum2miller said:


> I thought i would post my images from my scan yesterday incase anyone was interested.
> 
> This is the 3D of my 2 mature follicles - they said basically they are the sacks the eggs are kept and from the look of them aswell aswell as the other things its clear i have OV from both.
> https://b.imagehost.org/t/0944/CCF12102010_00000.jpg
> 
> This is just a standard image of the 2 follicles
> https://b.imagehost.org/t/0224/CCF12102010_00001.jpg
> 
> Its amazing what they can do with scanning now.

hehe, I always wanted to bring home pics of my follies to show off but couldn't bring myself to ask :blush::haha:


----------



## Quaver

Delilahsown said:


> ohhhhhhhk. so, i just got home from my appt. they could not find anything during the u/s. no sac, no bleb..nothing. =(

:hugs:


babytwoplease said:


> I am new here and trying to figure out how this works, I am on clomid cycle 2 on 100mg. just looking for a support group.

You've come to the right place:flower:


Mum2miller said:


> I thought i would post my images from my scan yesterday incase anyone was interested.

Never seen 3D images of the follicles before, thanks:thumbup:
If both eggs were released, could you have twins?:happydance:
How big was the follicles? 20mm?


----------



## Mum2miller

Quaver said:


> Delilahsown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhhhhhk. so, i just got home from my appt. they could not find anything during the u/s. no sac, no bleb..nothing. =(
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> babytwoplease said:
> 
> 
> I am new here and trying to figure out how this works, I am on clomid cycle 2 on 100mg. just looking for a support group.Click to expand...
> 
> You've come to the right place:flower:
> 
> 
> Mum2miller said:
> 
> 
> I thought i would post my images from my scan yesterday incase anyone was interested.Click to expand...
> 
> Never seen 3D images of the follicles before, thanks:thumbup:
> If both eggs were released, could you have twins?:happydance:
> How big was the follicles? 20mm?Click to expand...


i know i was amazed to see the 3D scans aswell. Yeah they say there is a chance of twins but even tho there are 2 eggs neither may get fertilized.. my theory is 2 eggs double the chance FXED. they were both just over 19mm. is this ok??


----------



## Quaver

Mum2miller said:


> i know i was amazed to see the 3D scans aswell. Yeah they say there is a chance of twins but even tho there are 2 eggs neither may get fertilized.. my theory is 2 eggs double the chance FXED. they were both just over 19mm. is this ok??

That's great!:happydance:
:dust:


----------



## winston83

Morning ladies how are u all doing today I'm good just remembered how rubbish af is lol can't wait for it to go so we can get jiggy lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow I love your follie pics. I might be cheeky and ask if I can have this done if they monitor me if I go on clomid. All ifs at moment cos not sure they will put me on it. x


----------



## DragonMummy

Missy you may not get monitored - most people in the uk just get sent away with a couple of 21 day blood forms!


----------



## keepsmiling

just wodering if i can have a bit of help here,, rghts, yesterday afternoon i got a tinyyy bit of ewcm,, never had this b4,, and today i got loads of the stuff, does this mean ov cud be on its way or is it a se of the clomid,,
plus iov been drinkin a glass of grapefruit juice a day, dunno if thats got naything to do with it

@missymo, i dnt think may ppl get moniterod on clomid in the uk, i am but only cos im being strted on 100mg instead of 50 x
@mumtomiller
love the pik of the follies xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all well just got back from the gym and i am now chilling with a nice cup off tea waiting for school time kel think it may be the clomid or the juice hun xxxxxxx


----------



## babytwoplease

I am new here and cannot for the life of me figure out how to get around the discussions! it just seems like so much information. How do I follow the posts? Anyways, I am TTC #2 and have been for about a year. I am on 100mg of clomid with 50 mg not working and 100 being (I think ) a success besides no pregnancy of course. I am on round 3 and hoping this is my month. I am on CD 6 and excited to get this going!!


----------



## Simi78

Hi girls how are you all? 
Caz - I would love to be doing that hun...at home, cup of nice warm tea...instead at work with my manager giving me a hard time!! :-(
Sarah - i love your attitude hun, i totally get what your feeling, hang in there, its got to be our turn soon!
Winston - 150??? My doc wont give that to me...says max i can go up to is 100...any ideas on what i can do to get a higher dose?
Em - Hey what do you mean you age hun?
Smiling - lol the beach!!! Your funny...isnt it messy??? lol
Smile4me - i so understand how you feel...that damn line on the test....it gets me so worked up...
Quaver - Great news hun, good luck catch this one xx
Lisa - Hope you and beany are doing well?

Well girls i tested this morning for the 2nd time this cycle and guess what....it was neg...im so fed up...having a very bad day...i really did think it was my turn...i was so wrong...:-( again...really no idea wtf is going on with me...still no AF or sign of it either!
Feeling like **** I spoke to FS this morning and he wants to scan me on Monday....see what happens from there! 

Hope all is well x


----------



## Simi78

babytwoplease said:


> I am new here and cannot for the life of me figure out how to get around the discussions! it just seems like so much information. How do I follow the posts? Anyways, I am TTC #2 and have been for about a year. I am on 100mg of clomid with 50 mg not working and 100 being (I think ) a success besides no pregnancy of course. I am on round 3 and hoping this is my month. I am on CD 6 and excited to get this going!!

Welcome Babytwoplease!!! You will get the hang of it im sure...i was the same...and hard to follow sometimes too...

Everyones lovely here, i dont know what i would do without them - so good luck and hope your stay is short and sweet xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Dragonmummy - Oh right I don't mind but do you think he will put me on it being as I think I already ovulate, hmmmm. Maybe my follies don't mature and pop out. I have been considering this may be the case. Or maybe my eggs are just so rubbish now that they are worthless:nope:

When you say they send you off with clomid and 21 day blood forms, do you mean that we would need to just book an appointment with our own doctors and just get a simple day 21 blood test done 7 days after ov?


----------



## boots2

Simi 
I hope something happens so soon for you the limbo is just unfair this has to be our month its our turn.
I totally get how your feeling I was so sure it was meeeee !!!! last month and it was so cruel when I got the damn bfn followed by af.The higher dose is messing with my mind so I only hope its messing with my ovaries too.
Love to everyone and loads of baby dust

Sarah xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

nope i get mine done at the hospital - i go in to their walk in bloods clinic at 7dpo then phone up 6 years later and finally get the results :rofl:

Clomid is also used for unexplained infertility and where there are no issues with ovulation as it improves egg quality and maturity too xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

gutted my hsp doesnt have a walk in blood clnic,, or id be in there sharp lol x


----------



## Sunshine31

Hello everyone
I have read back a few pages and you all seem so lovely! I hope you can give me some advice...
I have been TTC for about 10 months and have had bloods, HSG, AMH and ultrasound. All fine as is hubby. We've gone private and the FS has suggested clomid as a next step. What do you think? Is it effective at all if you ovulate normally? My cycles can be irregular (28-37 days). As it's pretty expensive to do it privately I want to be sure it's worth investing...

Sorry to barge in but I hope someone can help...


----------



## lisaf

babytwoplease said:


> I am new here and cannot for the life of me figure out how to get around the discussions! it just seems like so much information. How do I follow the posts? Anyways, I am TTC #2 and have been for about a year. I am on 100mg of clomid with 50 mg not working and 100 being (I think ) a success besides no pregnancy of course. I am on round 3 and hoping this is my month. I am on CD 6 and excited to get this going!!

I had trouble figuring this out at first. Up near the top is the purple bar that says 'user cp' ... if you click on it, it should show you all the threads you've posted on that have new posts. Then you open them, and in the next purple bar down there is a 'first unread' button.. so you click that and it takes you to the first post you haven't seen yet.
Once you have a few more posts we can private message you and help you more if you want! :)


----------



## mrphyemma

Simi, my FS thinks the main reason I haven't conceived yet is my age. I am 38. I had my three children very easily at the ages of 21, 25 and 30 but now I am in my late thirties it doesn't seem to be happening :(


----------



## lisaf

Sunshine31 said:


> Hello everyone
> I have read back a few pages and you all seem so lovely! I hope you can give me some advice...
> I have been TTC for about 10 months and have had bloods, HSG, AMH and ultrasound. All fine as is hubby. We've gone private and the FS has suggested clomid as a next step. What do you think? Is it effective at all if you ovulate normally? My cycles can be irregular (28-37 days). As it's pretty expensive to do it privately I want to be sure it's worth investing...
> 
> Sorry to barge in but I hope someone can help...

I did seem to ovulate on my own a few times but my progesterone was not hitting normal levels. For me, clomid fixed my progesterone levels and worked for me.
I have another friend here in the US who ovulated on her own, but late (41-45 day cycles usually) who did 2 rounds of clomid and got pregnant. For her, clomid brought her ovulation up sooner which seems to have done the trick.

You have to figure out if its worth the cost to you. It does seem to help many women with unexplained problems, but its no guarantee. The statistics are not always useful because they lump all clomid ladies together, even ones with ovulation issues, sperm issues etc.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Britt - Oh hun I have my fxed for you that is happens before IVF.

Delia - I am so sorry to hear that! huge hugs!

DM - nice spike today!

Lisaf - ticking along nicely! Great to hear!

well I have started using my CBFM....hopefully we will catch that eggy this month and get my bfp!


----------



## blondie449

hey ladies just joining the converstation. i started clomid last monday and yesterday went to the dr's to see if it worked at all and the dr. said there was an egg that was mature and ready to ovulate she said due to its size she thinks i will ovulate today or tomorrow...but my opk all have been negative :shrug: when should i get that surge? or is it common to get a mature egg and then not ovulate from the clomid? im kinda confused...


----------



## keepsmiling

wot size was the egg?
u might just get a pos and no fade in xx


----------



## blondie449

the egg was 2.1 and i guess a muture egg is anything 1.78 and over
i hope thats what happens!just gonna do it everyday for a week to cover all days and next monday i have to get bloods taken to confirm the ovulation.


----------



## keepsmiling

sounds good, yuh 21mm is classed as a mature egg so u cud ov any day,

how cum ur on clomid then hun , wot days did u take it x


----------



## blondie449

the OH and i have been trying for about a year and a half...and im not ovulating regularly or even at all the dr said i have a ovulation deficiency so she prescribed clomid...i took it on day 5-9..so i hope it works!


----------



## MinneGirl

Did clomid affect your BBT's? Mine seem to be much higher this month--first month taking clomid.


----------



## lisaf

When I had my scan and had several eggs around 21mm, I actually started my surge that night.
They can grow 1-2mm per day and may reach 24mm before ovulating. 

Unfortunately it IS possible to have ovulation-sized eggs and not successfully release them. Though its more likely you will ovulate than not.


----------



## keepsmiling

wot cd u now then bondi xx


----------



## lisaf

MinneGirl said:


> Did clomid affect your BBT's? Mine seem to be much higher this month--first month taking clomid.

clomid only really affected my BBTs for the days I was on them... after that my chart went back to 'normal'
It made my temps higher when I was on them.


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> Britt - Oh hun I have my fxed for you that is happens before IVF.
> 
> Delia - I am so sorry to hear that! huge hugs!
> 
> DM - nice spike today!
> 
> Lisaf - ticking along nicely! Great to hear!
> 
> well I have started using my CBFM....hopefully we will catch that eggy this month and get my bfp!

woo hoo back on the TTC train finally!! :happydance: Good luck hon, hope you get a bfp first cycle back

hello to all you lovely ladies

:hugs:


----------



## MinneGirl

Thanks, Lisa. My temps are very high still (8 dpo), so I am getting hopeful :)


----------



## blondie449

im on cd 13 today


----------



## lisaf

Minnie - clomid can definitely raise your post-O temps... because clomid can boost your progesterone 
FX'd!!!


----------



## CbLbwantababy

Do you ladies mind if join you? I dont actaully start my first round of clomid for another week or 2 when AF arrives. But would love the advice on what to expect when i start taking it?


----------



## MinneGirl

Lisa, so I called my clinic today to find out why they don't recommend a progesterone test...she said it isn't standard to test for that. ??? I didn't know how to respond, other than saying that I thought that was a very basic test at most places. She said I for sure ovulated since I took the trigger shot--which I know I did, based on charting--but can't low progesterone be a major issue? I'm not sure what to do....


----------



## keepsmiling

im getin sum pins in my left side, same as i did last night so im goin to assume il be oving from tht side ll x


----------



## lisaf

Minnie - thats funny that they'll give you a trigger shot which costs several hundred dollars but not run a simple $20 or so blood test to check on progesterone.
If your luteal phase is normal length and you don't spot before AF, then your progesterone is probably fine. 
Mine was still low even on 50mg clomid so I do know how important a progesterone check can be (even I didn't bother to test my progesterone until my 3rd clomid round.

Its too late for them to check your progesterone this round since you said you were 8dpo. Maybe see how this cycle turns out and decide from there? There is no reason they SHOULDN'T check your progesterone, just that it is unnecessary for many women 
(though I've seen people fail to get a BBT rise and AF after a trigger shot, so those are by no means a sure thing either! Its extremely rare for them not to work, but hey, we wouldn't be here if everything worked the way it was supposed to, right?)


----------



## MinneGirl

I thought so too! I have never spotted in my life and my LP is 12 days. I don't know, its probably not the reason for not getting pregnant, but it would be nice to have it. If I'm not pregnant this cycle, I'll just tell them I want it next month :) I've learned you have to speak up for what you want. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## lisaf

no problem, glad I could help! :) your LP may be longer on clomid, so heads up for that!
12 days 'should' be adequate!


----------



## MinneGirl

ohhh, good to know! :)


----------



## winston83

Ooooo I am feeling very shitty tonight got a call bk frm my fs who has told me not to take my clomid tomorrow but to wait till nxt cycle does she not realise I have waited nearly 60 days for this cycle I'm beyond gutted my hubby found my crying in our room when he came home frm work I just keep thinking omg I only have 2trys left went shopping today and bought some tiny trainers and sox for my mates baby I was sooo jealous then felt super bad for it I frickin hate this crazy train almost think it would be better to just be told hey mrs your never havin a baby so suck it up at least I would no 
Soooo sorry for ranting on but I no all my clomid girls will make it better lol xxx


----------



## Britt11

winston83 said:


> Ooooo I am feeling very shitty tonight got a call bk frm my fs who has told me not to take my clomid tomorrow but to wait till nxt cycle does she not realise I have waited nearly 60 days for this cycle I'm beyond gutted my hubby found my crying in our room when he came home frm work I just keep thinking omg I only have 2trys left went shopping today and bought some tiny trainers and sox for my mates baby I was sooo jealous then felt super bad for it I frickin hate this crazy train almost think it would be better to just be told hey mrs your never havin a baby so suck it up at least I would no
> Soooo sorry for ranting on but I no all my clomid girls will make it better lol xxx

ahhh :hugs: your Clomid girls do love you Win!
keep trying eau naturale, even if you dont do Clomid this cycle you never know!! or maybe Isoflavones (sp?)


----------



## winston83

Thanx brilliant Britt u girls rock il just keep plodding away and at the end of the day sex is only a good thing so the more we need to have it is only a bonus lol xxx


----------



## Delilahsown

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Hi Ladies! So..here is my update. My flucking beta came back at 1184!:dohh: which is a step closer to confirming my fears that this pinto bean has made itself in my tubes somewhere. I just want to get over all this already:cry:


----------



## lisaf

are they scanning you soon Deliah?


----------



## Delilahsown

well, the nurse called me at the end of business day...she said that my doc had not seen the results yet, and would discuss it with him in the morning and get back to me. Im assuming they will probably do another beta and possibly another u/s. but- if its in the tubes, they can't tell that from a regular 2D u/s right?


----------



## lisaf

They can tell on an ultrasound, it will probably have to be an internal scan though.


----------



## Delilahsown

Mother F*&*(&*^&*(*&^*&^(&*^^#^*&@^&*&!!!!!!!:grr:

when i was checking my vm- the first number I heard was 1- and my first thought was- ok thank god its going down....and then I heard the rest....thousand one hundred eighty four. at what point or how far along gestation might someone "rupture"....ack...i wanna pull my hair out now.


----------



## lisaf

crap, wish I knew! :( I've heard some women rupture at 7 weeks? But thats probably something that varies a lot! :(
If you're really worried, can you go to the ER and get a scan tonight?


----------



## Delilahsown

im considering it. im not having any pain or cramping though. if possible, im trying to steer clear of the ER since the one here is preeeeeeeettty crappy.


----------



## lisaf

I understand... the stories about ectopics vary SO much... it CAN come out of nowhere (one girl said she just passed out at work). Not to scare you, just to give you a warning to be aware that can happen. :hugs:
I wish I could help you somehow... they should have just done an ultrasound by now anyway :growlmad: :grr:


----------



## Delilahsown

lisaf said:


> I understand... the stories about ectopics vary SO much... it CAN come out of nowhere (one girl said she just passed out at work). Not to scare you, just to give you a warning to be aware that can happen. :hugs:
> I wish I could help you somehow... they should have just done an ultrasound by now anyway :growlmad: :grr:

thanks for listening to my rant, Lisa! i know...I was just excited that this new doc's office actually returns calls! Hopefully sooner than later. Like- surgery friday, back to work on monday, ya know?


----------



## 35_Smiling

Smile4me said:


> Good Morning ladies,
> I tried catching up over the weekend ... woooo you ladies are Chatty Cathies :) thats a Good Thing!
> Lets seee...
> 35 - YOu naughty naughty girl ... LOL keep up the good work and catch that egg!

smile4me: :rofl:



Quaver said:


> I had my scan today (CD12), and I have 2 follicles measuring 11mm each (both on my left ovary):happydance:
> The doctor thinks I'll ov at the end of the week (CD16~18).
> 
> I'm having another scan on Thursday (CD15), and my first ever IUI on either Friday or Saturday follicles permitting:flower:

quaver: Wow sounds like a plan! Good luck and baby dust to you!:thumbup::coffee:



Smile4me said:


> Yay Quaver thats fabulous hun ,,,, GET IT ON!!! As I tell my husband... Let the Marathon begin! LOL FXd hun

smile4me: :rofl:



Delilahsown said:


> Good Morning ladies!
> 
> ohhhhhhhk. so, i just got home from my appt. they could not find anything during the u/s. no sac, no bleb..nothing. =( a huge part of me was just hoping to see something, but I guess I was also prepared for the worst. I'm glad I switched doctors though. this one seems a lot more compassionate and optimistic that we will eventually have a successful pregnancy. They did find a cyst on my right ovary which is probably whats making me need to pee so much and feel so bloated. the did another quant today, so hopefully those come back ok. my biggest fear right now is an ectopic- which if I can avoid surgery all together, i happily will. Even though I haven't been able to carry a successful pregnancy so far, i'd like to at least keep my tubes intact since the odds are already against us.
> 
> I am ok. Just want to get over this and move forward. :hugs:

delil: Oooo I am so sorry they couldn't nothing but who knows...i sure hope you don't have an ectopic but i will pray for you guys that all works out for the good. good luck. and thank goodness for this new doc you grown to like.:hugs:



MissyMooMoo said:


> :hi: ladies....I have to be honest and say that I have not read through the posts to catching up as I have not been on here for weeks. I hope everyone is keeping ok and the clomid is not making too much upset and side effects. My appointment with the fs is on 14th (thursday this week). I am really hoping he is going to put me on it! xx

missy: all the best on thursday!



babytwoplease said:


> I am new here and trying to figure out how this works, I am on clomid cycle 2 on 100mg. just looking for a support group.

babytwoplease: :hi: welcome! you have come to right group for support! remember we are a chatty bunch of ladies so ask your questions, vent, or what ever comes to mind and don't be afriad we are all here for each other okay! All the best to you and your boo.:dust:



Mum2miller said:


> I thought i would post my images from my scan yesterday incase anyone was interested. Its amazing what they can do with scanning now.

mum: OMG! wow you are right...gosh technology is amaging!:shock:



babytwoplease said:


> I am new here and cannot for the life of me figure out how to get around the discussions! it just seems like so much information. How do I follow the posts? Anyways, I am TTC #2 and have been for about a year. I am on 100mg of clomid with 50 mg not working and 100 being (I think ) a success besides no pregnancy of course. I am on round 3 and hoping this is my month. I am on CD 6 and excited to get this going!!

baby: yipe we are one chatty bunch here. what I do to keep up is i save the last page before logging out to my favorites so when i return i know how much to read...and trust me due to the time difference from everyone else on the site i have to read alot lol but the important thing here nothing gets deleted so you can always go back and read again.



Simi78 said:


> Hi girls how are you all?
> Smiling - lol the beach!!! Your funny...isnt it messy??? lol
> Hope all is well x

simi: lol not at all. esp when you are prepared! ha ha ha black sheet and the works! I just wish ppl would just stay the hell home nights and let us ppl like me get it on in peace :rofl:



lisaf said:


> babytwoplease said:
> 
> 
> I had trouble figuring this out at first. Up near the top is the purple bar that says 'user cp' ... if you click on it, it should show you all the threads you've posted on that have new posts. Then you open them, and in the next purple bar down there is a 'first unread' button.. so you click that and it takes you to the first post you haven't seen yet.
> 
> lisaf: dang i had no clue what user cp meant! omg talking about doing it the long way to get on here lol
> 
> 
> 
> CbLbwantababy said:
> 
> 
> Do you ladies mind if join you? I dont actaully start my first round of clomid for another week or 2 when AF arrives. But would love the advice on what to expect when i start taking it?Click to expand...
> 
> cbl: :hi: welcome to the site! trust me us ladies here welome everyone! your not busting in on anythying! lol
> 
> 
> 
> winston83 said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo I am feeling very shitty tonight got a call bk frm my fs who has told me not to take my clomid tomorrow but to wait till nxt cycle does she not realise I have waited nearly 60 days for this cycle I'm beyond gutted my hubby found my crying in our room when he came home frm work I just keep thinking omg I only have 2trys left went shopping today and bought some tiny trainers and sox for my mates baby I was sooo jealous then felt super bad for it I frickin hate this crazy train almost think it would be better to just be told hey mrs your never havin a baby so suck it up at least I would no
> Soooo sorry for ranting on but I no all my clomid girls will make it better lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> winston: o boo I am so sorry your feelin like this. girl you know its okay to vent to us ladies! let it out. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Delilahsown said:
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Hi Ladies! So..here is my update. My flucking beta came back at 1184!:dohh: which is a step closer to confirming my fears that this pinto bean has made itself in my tubes somewhere. I just want to get over all this already:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> delil: damn i am so sorry....praying for you guys...:hugs::flower::hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## 35_Smiling

okay i am doing the sperm meet egg so tell me all how in the world do i know what my cm looks like?? i don't have the clue what the difference from the sperm or my natural cm this thing is hard...grrrr pleaes help...


----------



## lisaf

I never checked CM until 12 hours after having sex and several bathroom trips. 

Fertile CM looks/acts a lot like semen which makes it hard to tell them apart but can help you figure out what fertile cm looks like since you have something to compare it too, lol.


Deliah - sorry I had to bail quickly.. I was leaving work... I hope it all gets sorted out... I think your new doc is just confused and hopefully its not going to make a difference to have to wait a few days for them. :hugs: If it is ectopic, I hope they can resolve it without surgery too, though its been a while now.


----------



## Delilahsown

lisaf said:


> I never checked CM until 12 hours after having sex and several bathroom trips.
> 
> Fertile CM looks/acts a lot like semen which makes it hard to tell them apart but can help you figure out what fertile cm looks like since you have something to compare it too, lol.
> 
> 
> Deliah - sorry I had to bail quickly.. I was leaving work... I hope it all gets sorted out... I think your new doc is just confused and hopefully its not going to make a difference to have to wait a few days for them. :hugs: If it is ectopic, I hope they can resolve it without surgery too, though its been a while now.

No problemo! They are gonna do another beta tomorrow- to see if its on the way down- being that its been almost 2 weeks since my last one was done before the one done yesterday. my bleeding has slowed too...more so brown than the dark red now. im ready for the coaster ride to stop so I can get off:cry:


----------



## lisaf

what was your last one again?


----------



## Simi78

boots2 said:


> Simi
> I hope something happens so soon for you the limbo is just unfair this has to be our month its our turn.
> I totally get how your feeling I was so sure it was meeeee !!!! last month and it was so cruel when I got the damn bfn followed by af.The higher dose is messing with my mind so I only hope its messing with my ovaries too.
> Love to everyone and loads of baby dust
> 
> Sarah xxx


Sarah, this is our month!!!! Loads of baby dust to you hun xxx
Where you based?


----------



## Simi78

mrphyemma said:


> Simi, my FS thinks the main reason I haven't conceived yet is my age. I am 38. I had my three children very easily at the ages of 21, 25 and 30 but now I am in my late thirties it doesn't seem to be happening :(

WOW Em you really dont look 38!!! I thought you were late 20's!!!
Well im sure it will happen for you hun dont worry...i know people that have had issues but still have concieved in their 40's so theres still hope!!
xx


----------



## Simi78

winston83 said:


> Ooooo I am feeling very shitty tonight got a call bk frm my fs who has told me not to take my clomid tomorrow but to wait till nxt cycle does she not realise I have waited nearly 60 days for this cycle I'm beyond gutted my hubby found my crying in our room when he came home frm work I just keep thinking omg I only have 2trys left went shopping today and bought some tiny trainers and sox for my mates baby I was sooo jealous then felt super bad for it I frickin hate this crazy train almost think it would be better to just be told hey mrs your never havin a baby so suck it up at least I would no
> Soooo sorry for ranting on but I no all my clomid girls will make it better lol xxx


OHh Winston, you poor thing...i too am feeling shitty about all this...i never knew it would be so hard....

Keep strong hun...maybe you can try the herbal stuff this month instead and maybe that could work??? xx


----------



## Simi78

Delilahsown said:


> im considering it. im not having any pain or cramping though. if possible, im trying to steer clear of the ER since the one here is preeeeeeeettty crappy.

Aww Deliah...im praying for you hun xx


----------



## keepsmiling

We need some bfpsbin here soon to keep up the pma xx


----------



## Quaver

Simi78 said:


> Delilahsown said:
> 
> 
> im considering it. im not having any pain or cramping though. if possible, im trying to steer clear of the ER since the one here is preeeeeeeettty crappy.
> 
> Aww Deliah...im praying for you hun xxClick to expand...

Me too:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

Me three x


----------



## Simi78

keepsmiling said:


> We need some bfpsbin here soon to keep up the pma xx

Yep i agree!! xx


----------



## snl41296

morning girls hope everyone is well. 
ASF~ 
cbfm SAYS PEAK!!!!!!!!
lets try this again cycle #7! I hope to god DH will :sex: in the morning when we take DD to school... We tried the every other day but didnt work out :nope: DH pisses me off. We :sex: on CD 9 , CD 13, And I hope today CD 16 Crossing my fingers BIG TIME! or this month on clomid is a WASTE :cry:

cross your fingers and toes girls I will :sex: this morning I hope to god


----------



## Simi78

snl41296 said:


> morning girls hope everyone is well.
> ASF~
> cbfm SAYS PEAK!!!!!!!!
> lets try this again cycle #7! I hope to god DH will :sex: in the morning when we take DD to school... We tried the every other day but didnt work out :nope: DH pisses me off. We :sex: on CD 9 , CD 13, And I hope today CD 16 Crossing my fingers BIG TIME! or this month on clomid is a WASTE :cry:
> 
> cross your fingers and toes girls I will :sex: this morning I hope to god

Hun F'xd you get in all the Bding this morning!!! 
Tell him he wont get any lunch or dinner otherwise hehe
Or you could just slip into something nice and that way he cant get out of it....
or you could always 'tie' him up lol lol hehehe xxxx
:rofl:


----------



## keepsmiling

Just a quick question I took my last clomid pill at 7 am on cd 6 so will my opk be right now Cos I'm gettib mega pains in my left side just took a opk even tho I only weed 20 min ago and it gettin there. I got a good 2nd line? Wot do u think ladies andore ewcm too xx


----------



## Quaver

snl41296 said:


> cross your fingers and toes girls I will :sex: this morning I hope to god

Fingers and toes crossed:thumbup:


----------



## Quaver

keepsmiling said:


> Just a quick question I took my last clomid pill at 7 am on cd 6 so will my opk be right now Cos I'm gettib mega pains in my left side just took a opk even tho I only weed 20 min ago and it gettin there. I got a good 2nd line? Wot do u think ladies andore ewcm too xx

I thought we needed to leave 3 days for opk to be correct, but I may be wrong.
:sex: just in case?


----------



## Simi78

keepsmiling said:


> Just a quick question I took my last clomid pill at 7 am on cd 6 so will my opk be right now Cos I'm gettib mega pains in my left side just took a opk even tho I only weed 20 min ago and it gettin there. I got a good 2nd line? Wot do u think ladies andore ewcm too xx

Umm im not sure hun, but yep Quavers got the right idea...bding in case xx


----------



## Delilahsown

lisaf said:


> what was your last one again?

the last one I did before this one was 395. That was two weeks ago today.


----------



## mrphyemma

Awww Winston my heart goes out to you my lovely :hugs: It must be hellish having to wait another cycle to start back on the clomid. Did she give a reason?
I too am counting down the "tries" I have left and it is putting big pressure on my poor husband. I am like a woman demented if we miss a night on the smep. I dread to think what I will be like when I only have one more clomid cycle left :wacko:

Delilah, thinking of you my love x


----------



## Mum2miller

Just wondering if anyone else experienced this and if you think they got it right?? 

I had my scan and they said 2 corpus luteum, and said they were fairly sure i had ovulated 2 eggs and that everything else i.e free fluid and uterus shading all looked as though i was definitely in the 2nd half of my cycle as they put it... i asked so you are sure ive ovulated they said 99%. On the day before my scan my temp dropped then went up on the day of my scan so i agreed that i prob had, till the next day when my temp dropped a bit again followed by load of ewcm and STRONG left ovary twinges. My scans indicated my right ovary had produced the eggs so pains on my left after ovulation were a bit odd considering the largest follie on the left was on 12mm. Does anyone think its possible i OV another egg from my left and it grew really quick in 2 days?? Is this even possible. Plus my temps have risen again now. Any advice would be great and really appreciated!

I can always count on your girls for great advice xx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies!

Aww Delilah I just want to give you a big hug darling!
OOO so much to catch up on now I forgot what all I read... UGH
thought we needed to leave 3 days for opk to be correct, but I may be wrong.
just in case? I'm not sure I understand this Quaver hun?

AFM ladies, my progesterone level on cd21 was 56, so I know I ovulated,,,, that's all it really tells you right?
I'm too scared to test... I can't do it!


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Good Morning ladies!
> 
> Aww Delilah I just want to give you a big hug darling!
> OOO so much to catch up on now I forgot what all I read... UGH
> thought we needed to leave 3 days for opk to be correct, but I may be wrong.
> just in case? I'm not sure I understand this Quaver hun?
> 
> AFM ladies, my progesterone level on cd21 was 56, so I know I ovulated,,,, that's all it really tells you right?
> I'm too scared to test... I can't do it!

Hey ladies, hope you are all well :hi:

Smile- thats a great progesterone # and for sure there was an eggy or 2 there, but yes unfortunately all it tells you is that you O'd- mine was 54.5 I believe when I was on 50 of Clomid and I was not pregnant that cycle.
However, how exciting CD26 and you have not tested yet??? Do you have any symptoms??
fx'd for a bfp :thumbup:
how is Onelil doing??


----------



## Quaver

Smile4me said:


> thought we needed to leave 3 days for opk to be correct, but I may be wrong.
> just in case? I'm not sure I understand this Quaver hun?
> 
> AFM ladies, my progesterone level on cd21 was 56, so I know I ovulated,,,, that's all it really tells you right?
> I'm too scared to test... I can't do it!

3 days, so if you had last Clomid on CD6, then start opk from CD10 I think. Maybe CD9 is fine too I don't know:shrug:

Congrats on your ovulation!:happydance:
:dust:


Mum2miller said:


> Does anyone think its possible i OV another egg from my left and it grew really quick in 2 days?? Is this even possible. Plus my temps have risen again now. Any advice would be great and really appreciated!
> 
> I can always count on your girls for great advice xx

I don't know 12mm can grow so much in 2 days, but who knows!
You'll know if you get triplets:winkwink:


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Britt hun... Missed you!!!!!
I dont know if I have any symptoms hun my (.)(.)'s are sore and I feel light cramping but I've had to sorry tmi take ex lax from being corked... lol so I'm not sure what I am feeling along with nerves.
Onelil is doing great, she's very sick which is a GOOD thing.

How are you sweetheart?


----------



## keepsmiling

thanks ladies,, il test again tomo n c wot it says cos il be cd9 so shud be ok byt then
come on smile u no u want to :test: x


----------



## Smile4me

oh hun I know I want to, I just can't bring myself to see a one liner :(
If nothing happens this cycle we are taking off until January so that we are not stressed and pressured during the Holiday season... so I guess I'm just too nervous because I am taking such a long break...


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh i understand lol i think ill be peein on sticks from 9dpo haha its gettin bad,,
im hopin u r hun,, and the sore boobies r good hun
when u thinkin bout testing?
xx


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Hi Britt hun... Missed you!!!!!
> I dont know if I have any symptoms hun my (.)(.)'s are sore and I feel light cramping but I've had to sorry tmi take ex lax from being corked... lol so I'm not sure what I am feeling along with nerves.
> Onelil is doing great, she's very sick which is a GOOD thing.
> 
> How are you sweetheart?

oh my gosh Smile- sore boobs and cramping and constipation that has to be great signs!! do you normally get sore boobs before AF (I thought you didnt) oh please test....if for some reason it is a one liner its still fairly early that you could wait until AF is due and repeat the test. I am a bad influence but I say TEST!! :thumbup:

Glad Onelil is doing great, how far along is she now?
I'm doing good, I have one funny thing going on, I have one sore breast since 3dpo- only the left one which is wierd but its only mildly sore...I'm sure its nothing. We only BD once this cycle au naturale (no meds or IUI) so I dont think we have a shot.

Em, Win, Caz and everyone else how are you doing?
:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

theres always a chance britt
aand i def agree,, test!! xx


----------



## Britt11

keepsmiling said:


> theres always a chance britt
> aand i def agree,, test!! xx

you're too sweet, thx :)
how are you doing, whats your plan this cycle?
gosh we are due for a lot of bfps this round!! Lisa needs some company already!!!!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

this is my first cycle of clomid, im doin ok so ar, lots of cramps
iv got a follie scan on friday xx


----------



## Smile4me

YAY Keepsmiling folly tracking is GREAT!

I will test tomorrow ladies, as I tested 13dpo before when I got my faint line so tomorrow should be depending on which + ovulation I am going by... UGH I'm just so flippen nervous! I didnt think cramping was a good sign ;(

Britt hun one sore (.) lol that is funny!!!! Who knows hun au natural may be just the ticket for you... When do you do IVF?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how r you all bitt nice seeing you hun was wondering were you were seen my fs and hes sending my on to a mr fox to see what he can do for us because of the miscarriges fx for you smile hope you are hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

i only get the 1 scan as far as i no,, and its only on the first cycle lol unless fs is feeling nice and may let me have more lol i doubt it tho
well iv got everything crossed 4 u, x


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

:wave: Hi ladies, OMG SMILE4me those are good symptoms. You should totally test!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

i do feel sorry 4 u smile,, were all suh bad influenmces xx


----------



## Smile4me

OK POAS addicts, I will test. HA!!!!! 
I actually went with this morning and went AAAARGH I should have peed on a stick instead... LOL Do you think an OPK will pick up on it? I have plenty of those at home but only one PT...


----------



## keepsmiling

do a opk first,, but if its neg dnt be annoyed cos alot of ppl dnt get a pos opk,, dnt 4get to post piks, omg im so excited xxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

OMG something sooooo exciting! I LOVE LOVE LOVE Wheel of Fortune and actually went to the Wheel mobile a few years back and won all the rounds I played but I didnt ask many questions or how to apply etc. SOOOOO They are heading back to St. Louis this weekend, I AM TOTALLY trying out again :) We play every night and my family gets sooo mad at me lol!


----------



## keepsmiling

u tested yet hehe xx


----------



## Smile4me

no sweetie, I'm at work... I will try and hold my pee for 3-4 hours and test when I get home... LOL You bad influence you! If I'm not I'm flying to the Bahamas to stay with you for a week to relax... HA!


----------



## keepsmiling

god i wish i lived in the baharmas,,, who lives there xx


----------



## Smile4me

oh wait that's TTC Your pics are so much alike :)
I need a cheat sheet for FB names with BNB names ... LOL Where are you hun?


----------



## keepsmiling

cold uk.. lol xx
my\pik is when we were on hols in jamaicax


----------



## Smile4me

Yes, Yes I remember that :)


----------



## keepsmiling

its rather cold here atm,, need a nice hot holiday lol x


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> YAY Keepsmiling folly tracking is GREAT!
> 
> I will test tomorrow ladies, as I tested 13dpo before when I got my faint line so tomorrow should be depending on which + ovulation I am going by... UGH I'm just so flippen nervous! I didnt think cramping was a good sign ;(
> 
> Britt hun one sore (.) lol that is funny!!!! Who knows hun au natural may be just the ticket for you... When do you do IVF?

yeah for testing!!! sorry we are such a bad influence!! tee hee, but i think it will be good...I think almost every pregnant woman i have heard from has had cramping at some point- fx'd for a bfp!! :dust:
yeah not sure whats up with the one sore (.) lol

I actually start IVF next cycle but its such a long process because i have to go on BCP for 21 days, so my actual embryo transfer will be either Dec 3 or 6th...lol long ways away and testing just before Christmas. I have already paid the $8200 deposit :dohh: drugs are about 5K for my protocol and if we need ICSI which we likely do its another 17-$1900. So there you have it , $15k for a chance of pregnancy... :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

bliemy,, its sooo expensive,, this is goin to sounds rellly sily but do u not get free ivf in america xx


----------



## Quaver

Britt11 said:


> $15k for a chance of pregnancy... :hugs:

I'm doing IUI this cycle, but I've asked about the price for IVF in Singapore (DH works here), and was told SG$15000, which is about US$11500, £7275.

Better start saving:haha:


----------



## keepsmiling

omg,,, i think byt the time im eligable for ivf it wnt be free hereanymore cos alot of areas are having the fundings cut x


----------



## Smile4me

OH MY I wouldnt be able to swing that hun, Wow I didnt realize it was that much (sigh) There are no alternatives, and I'm guessing insurance doesnt pick up any of it? Oh hun I sure hope the first one works, do you know what the statistics are? Can you find a coupon? LOL Buy one get one free? ha! I know it's no laughing matter but that is CRAZY expensive.

I've wondered what the difference is with IUI and IVF... 
I'm so sorry hun you have to go through all of that but it will be worth it in the end and the child will pay you back ten fold with Love and Hugs, and Kisses, and Suger and Spice and everything NICE! You'll be a GREAT Mommy!!!!!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Britt, I'm fine thanks honey! I had a +opk today so should be in the 2ww again very soon.
I cannot believe how much it is costing you to go through your ivf treatment. It is extortionate!!! I hope to goodness you only need the one attempt xx

Smile4me, good luck for testing later xx


----------



## Smile4me

Yay Em get to business ... Get down, Get down, Get down... :)
Get some of those candles and music and some wine.... Hubby wont know what him him.. :)


----------



## keepsmiling

or just strip off n walk round naked,, that shud get him goin x


----------



## Britt11

keepsmiling said:


> bliemy,, its sooo expensive,, this is goin to sounds rellly sily but do u not get free ivf in america xx

its actually a great question, I am in Canada and that is one of the things the fertility docs and citizens have campaigned about- for the gov't to assist with IVF funding. I think one day it will happen (there are a lot of benefits for the gov't to support it) but not during my time :winkwink: and I have no coverage on fertility drugs but I have all the coverage in the world on my work drug plan to prevent pregnancy- so my bcp px is covered :rofl:



Quaver said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> $15k for a chance of pregnancy... :hugs:
> 
> I'm doing IUI this cycle, but I've asked about the price for IVF in Singapore (DH works here), and was told SG$15000, which is about US$11500, £7275.
> 
> Better start saving:haha:Click to expand...

wow, maybe shop around you might be able to get something cheaper, a friend of mine told me its very reasonable and a great clinic in Thailand- could make it into a nice vacay :winkwink:



keepsmiling said:


> omg,,, i think byt the time im eligable for ivf it wnt be free hereanymore cos alot of areas are having the fundings cut x

 hopefully you dont need it hon and you get a bfp soon :hugs:



Smile4me said:


> OH MY I wouldnt be able to swing that hun, Wow I didnt realize it was that much (sigh) There are no alternatives, and I'm guessing insurance doesnt pick up any of it? Oh hun I sure hope the first one works, do you know what the statistics are? Can you find a coupon? LOL Buy one get one free? ha! I know it's no laughing matter but that is CRAZY expensive.
> 
> I've wondered what the difference is with IUI and IVF...
> I'm so sorry hun you have to go through all of that but it will be worth it in the end and the child will pay you back ten fold with Love and Hugs, and Kisses, and Suger and Spice and everything NICE! You'll be a GREAT Mommy!!!!!!

ha ha you are way too cute Smile, I should make a coupon hey??!! Apparently the cost of IVF in a place in BC (next province over) is much more reasonable but it doesnt have the success rate Calgary does. I think i have about a 65% chance of it working...so great odds but not guaranteed by any means. They are putting me on a special protocol called "Flare" and doing this special embryonic hatching...lol, dont ask...but they seem to know what they are doing.
No insurance coverage as i mentioned above...just birth control coverage...ha ha
I have to say we are in a better situation than most- I mean dont get me wrong would love to spend $15k on something else, but financially DH and I are pretty good so we are lucky 
when are you testing???!!!!! :test::dust:


----------



## lisaf

Britt - that cracks me up SO bad that insurance will pay for the BCP :rofl: So true but funny how that works! I do remember a time when insurance wouldn't cover BCP and I thought that was crazy since its so much cheaper than pregnancy/labor etc! They saved themselves money by covering that!! :haha:

The only bargain you can get with IVF is some clinics have a shared risk package... you pay the cost of 2 cycles and you get 3 tries. If it works after 1 cycle you don't get a refund, but if you go all 3 cycles and no luck, and don't get pregnant within a certain time after your last cycle, then you get almost all your money back (a few admin fees get deducted). Not all women qualify for the shared risk plan but its a great deal and it actually can improve success rates since the stress of being out of choices financially can hurt your chances... this way you get some of your money back to put towards adoption etc... so you're not risking it all.


----------



## babytwoplease

I am on clomid round 2 @ 100 mg. I cannot figure out how to get around this site? it seems like an overload of information and I cannot figure out how to talk to people? I know I sound silly but...


----------



## Smile4me

Thats good hun It's great not to have the stress of the finances on top of everything else.. :)

I will test tonight on an OPK and tomorrow morning with an OPK to see if I get any lines... LOL then I will test with my LAST PT on Friday :) I honestly don't know how I could stand waiting 2-3 months with not TTC :(
If dh thought I was bad on clomid imagine me not being able to try... HA!!! poor guy won't know what to do... LOL!


----------



## caz & bob

babytwo what do you want to no hun xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

babytwoplease - Welcome sweetie!
I just post on this and one other forum its pretty easy, we just share advice and try to keep up a Positive Supportive Environment.

Do you need help putting together your signature and stuff?


----------



## keepsmiling

how long til ur testing smile,, iv been waitin allll day lol xxx


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> Britt - that cracks me up SO bad that insurance will pay for the BCP :rofl: So true but funny how that works! I do remember a time when insurance wouldn't cover BCP and I thought that was crazy since its so much cheaper than pregnancy/labor etc! They saved themselves money by covering that!! :haha:
> 
> The only bargain you can get with IVF is some clinics have a shared risk package... you pay the cost of 2 cycles and you get 3 tries. If it works after 1 cycle you don't get a refund, but if you go all 3 cycles and no luck, and don't get pregnant within a certain time after your last cycle, then you get almost all your money back (a few admin fees get deducted). Not all women qualify for the shared risk plan but its a great deal and it actually can improve success rates since the stress of being out of choices financially can hurt your chances... this way you get some of your money back to put towards adoption etc... so you're not risking it all.

yeah that sounds really cool- I think you have more options in the US, a lot more clinics competing for business. I guess I could go down to California and get my treatment there, but i guess its just easier to stay put.
Btw I cant believe you live in Santa Barbara- seriously one of the most beautiful places ever!! AND you have the most fantastic weather, I almost took a rep job in California (I think I would have lived in San Diego) but I met DH....so I am here for good likely :) ha ha


----------



## blondie449

i really just wanted to share... today i took a opk and got a positive!!!:happydance:the past few days it has been nothing! and today it was only a shade less then the test line!


----------



## Smile4me

Blondie - YAY that's great, Get to Bbding right away... 

Keepsmiling hun I'm at work so I won't be able to test sweetie 
I'm going to do an OPK test when I get home which will be in about 2-3 hours :) I can't rely too much on the OPK's but I don't want to waste my last PT


----------



## lisaf

Britt11 said:


> yeah that sounds really cool- I think you have more options in the US, a lot more clinics competing for business. I guess I could go down to California and get my treatment there, but i guess its just easier to stay put.
> Btw I cant believe you live in Santa Barbara- seriously one of the most beautiful places ever!! AND you have the most fantastic weather, I almost took a rep job in California (I think I would have lived in San Diego) but I met DH....so I am here for good likely :) ha ha

Hehe, thanks it is amazingly gorgeous here! Very mild weather most of the year! Unfortunately that means we don't have A/C so when it does get hot, its awful to deal with!
Its supposed to be the closest thing to Hawaii on the mainlaind (and this stuff I've heard from people who live in Hawaii)... too bad its so darned expensive! :( Won't ever be able to afford a house unless we win the lottery.
Even crappy shack houses with 1 br are $500K+ ... even with this housing slump that just brought the prices down to the $700-800k range :( 
And with my fear of wildfire, I wouldn't have even more limited choices if we did have unlimited money, lol... wouldn't want to live up in the hills!


----------



## keepsmiling

blondie,, yay on the opk bu i belive its classed as aneg unless its as drk as the conrtol line
maybe im rong,, xx


----------



## blondie449

keepsmiling said:


> blondie,, yay on the opk bu i belive its classed as aneg unless its as drk as the conrtol line
> maybe im rong,, xx

on the box it says "color of line may vary" next to the positive picture so i hope its a positive anyways if its not i means it soon will be and thats ALOT better then all the negatives ive been getting :haha:


----------



## keepsmiling

wot kind of opks r they,, hey lisa,, this is one for u, ur good at this lolx


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh blondie I hope this is it for you! I see you have been ttc for the same amt of time as me. Did you get married in may 09? I got married may 2nd, 2009 and started ttc that month we got back from our honeymoon!


----------



## caz & bob

hiya ttc how are you hun xxxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

blondie449 said:


> keepsmiling said:
> 
> 
> blondie,, yay on the opk bu i belive its classed as aneg unless its as drk as the conrtol line
> maybe im rong,, xx
> 
> on the box it says "color of line may vary" next to the positive picture so i hope its a positive anyways if its not i means it soon will be and thats ALOT better then all the negatives ive been getting :haha:Click to expand...

You may not get a true positive... the test may have the threshhold set just a teensy bit too high, or you missed your exact peak. If that is the darkest you get and its really THAT close to the control line, then I'd say it counts as positive!


----------



## keepsmiling

good ole lisa,, we can count on u xx


----------



## caz & bob

carnt believe how cold it is now hate winter xxx


----------



## daviess3

Can i join in ladies? I am currently on my 6th clomid cycle fell pg on 4th cycle mc at 10weeks! didnt have a af for 5weeks then af showed so took clomid days 1-5, ended up having 39day cycle! usually 28 days! now on cd9 took my 100mg clomid days 2-6 as this is what i fell pg on! Since taking clomid i have put on about 18lbs constantly hungary hot flashes at night and mood swings does anyone else suffer like this? my gp wont do any other tests for another 2months because i fell pg! I try to keep positive but dont think i ovulated last month an this month my cbfm has an error message so needs to be sent off to be fixed!!!!!
Any advice would be appreciated

p.s took aspirin for first time last month not sure if that effected my cycle started taking epo this month to help ewcm as i dont ever get it!


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Davies3- Yes hun I totally understand where you are coming from Clomid always makes me HIGHLY moody but I just try and control it by thinking before I speak or Thinking the thought thoroughly before jumping to conclusions or even tell my dh I just need a minute to think through and I will be right back.... literally walk outside catch a breath and then regroup... as far as eating, yes i have put on about 10pounds on clomid so I understand the horrific side effects, oh and I too mc my second round at 12 weeks so we have alot of the same history sweetie!

I can only speak from experience but it is worth it in the long run sweetie, do you have any children? What is your diagnosis if you have one?
Are you drinking grapefruit juice, using preseed and following the Egg Meets Sperm Plan?


----------



## blondie449

ttcbaby117 said:


> oh blondie I hope this is it for you! I see you have been ttc for the same amt of time as me. Did you get married in may 09? I got married may 2nd, 2009 and started ttc that month we got back from our honeymoon!

thank you!:hugs: i got married april 09 and started a week after we got back from our honeymoon:dust:to everyone


----------



## daviess3

No im not doing any of that!!! Whats egg meet sperm plan? I have heard of preseed but wasnt sure weather to do that as well as epo? An what about grapefruit not heard of any of these!!! How exciting something new to try!! LOL!

I am 29 no children husband has 2 one of each. We been trying forever!! about 16months now, kept having positive opks all time so went to doc an he did a progesterone test at cd21 which came back that i dont ovulate properly i produce an egg but dont release it! So hence the clomid!! I was trying before all this the shettles method as i would love a girl didnt care majorly but would be nice as my sister has 3boys and all my friends do to! Now i couldnt care less!!

Hubby is good he knows i am moody especially while taking it have been bit tonight feel like its never gonna happen!! How long have you been trying? I read ur previous posts i cant believe u havent tested i am a nightmare i buy ebay tests an must get through 30 a month i think im obsessed!! LOL


----------



## Smile4me

I know hun I should totally get some ebay ones if this month isnt it... I want to so badly but I am seriously scared as the last BFP only lasted 12 weeks and it was my dh's first I'm trying to deal with my emotions plus my daughters emotions - they want a baby brother or sister so badly especially after we were pregnant it was so devastating to them, I think I just stress so much over it UGH its so hard.

I Wish you the BEST of Luck hun that this 100mg works for you!
You have an advantage hun, your young! This will be the miracle drug for us, I just know it! 
EMS plan google Egg Meets Sperm Plan and all the details are there
Basically you start bding on cd8 and continue until you get a positive OPK then dtd three nights in a row take a break and one for safe keeping
Plus the grapefruit juice is supposed to help with the CM and the preseed is supposed to help the sperm go through the hostile cm ... i dont know but that's what we tried the month I got my BFP and I tried it again this month too oh and I took Robitussin (when I could remember) There are so many things to try but I just took advice from the ladies who have had a BFP and it worked although mine ended in a mc I am not giving up!!!!!

Keep posting sweetie, it will help your moral and keep you positive!! XOXO


----------



## daviess3

Thank you so nice to hear someone else has the same as u i feel like noone understands me at the mo 1 friend an my sis an mum but everyone else thinks im losing the plot!! I no what u mean it petrifies me to get pg again an i dont think i will be happy till i have baby in my arms! why are u on clomid? what opks do u use?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hiya, gosh :hi: so busy on here today!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hey girlies, sorry i havnt been on, been totally bogged under recently! Hope everyone is OK, welcome Davies :) I hope you get your sticky bean soon, iv been trying for ages now too but iv just gone past my 1st round of clomid but ended if :bfn: although no AF yet :( wish she would hurry up and come so i can get on with next cycle...my only upseide is i deffinatly Ov'd as my 21day progesterone test came back at 69 :lol: so my doctor was happy, hopefully ill concieve a bonfire baby.

Smile - how are you getting on with your round? i dont seem to be having the mood swings, but god am I hungry!! it seems like all the time and iv put weight on, but that could be due to my PCOS :(

How is everyone else? xx

never mind eh! good luck ladies xxx


----------



## lisaf

why are you sure your cycle is a BFN if AF hasn't shown yet?


----------



## MrsGAnderson

lisaf said:


> why are you sure your cycle is a BFN if AF hasn't shown yet?

because i deffinatly O'd on cd10 and today is cd30 and still BFN on FRER, so i know im out..just waiting on AF now so i can start another cycle :nope: xx


----------



## sarlar

mrsga- FYI i am not sure if this is your case, but if on clomid you will get false positive opks early in the cycle. cd 10 is VERY early to O on clomid. is it possible that first positive opk was false and you o'd later??


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MrsGAnderson said:


> Hey girlies, sorry i havnt been on, been totally bogged under recently! Hope everyone is OK, welcome Davies :) I hope you get your sticky bean soon, iv been trying for ages now too but iv just gone past my 1st round of clomid but ended if :bfn: although no AF yet :( wish she would hurry up and come so i can get on with next cycle...my only upseide is i deffinatly Ov'd as my 21day progesterone test came back at 69 :lol: so my doctor was happy, hopefully ill concieve a bonfire baby.
> 
> Smile - how are you getting on with your round? i dont seem to be having the mood swings, but god am I hungry!! it seems like all the time and iv put weight on, but that could be due to my PCOS :(
> 
> How is everyone else? xx
> 
> never mind eh! good luck ladies xxx

Well I feel like poo and started spotting. Oh Lisa this is something I need to ask you about in a sec...something I saw you type earlier.

First Mrs Anderson... lol....Sorry you think you are out this cycle. I might be going on Clomid when I see my fs tomoz...cant wait sooooo excited.... But I see that your progesterone was 69!!!! Bloomin ek! I just wanted to say that that is high. When I had my progesterone done it was 32.8 and now I am beginning to think this is low cos I have just read a load of posts about ladies getting over 50 and stuff so do you think mine is on the low side....Lisa you can answer this too please... the more the merrier lol.

Lisa - You mentioned to another lady that spotting can be a sign of low progesterone well, I feel really embarrassed to say this but....my cm goes light brown pink around 10 days before AF comes every single month with me and then just before AF I get around 3 to 4 days of spotting....is this a bad sign or a sign that my progesterone might be low?


----------



## MrsGAnderson

missy moo, the nurse said that anything over 30 is good, means youve ovulated.. but yeh i was surprised it was so high, yet happy haha! thanks for the support xx

Sarlar, thanks hun but i had scans done on cd9 and had 2 13mm follies and on my cd11 scan they had gone so they had either released on cd10-earlycd11 :( its ok though atleast i know i actually ovulated and they werent false sacks hey! :) Thanks for the support xx


----------



## daviess3

Hi Mrsganderson, firstly its no over till fat lady sings!!! Secondly if it does be positive i got pg on 4th round and if your ovulating that is a good sign the odds of getting pg with clomid are really high! So be positive its easy to say to someone else but hard to do myself! 

Weight is another thing i am actuall considering taking myself off clomid an taking soy iso instead as the weight gain is awful! I wouldnt mind if i was pg! On other hand i suppose it means its working!!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Yeh i think we all feel like that davies :) Im the worlds worst for helping people do something and when it comes to me i find it difficult ha! atleast were all in this together xx


----------



## daviess3

how do you upload a pic on here?:wacko:


----------



## lisaf

MrsG - if the follicles were 'gone' then that doesn't sound right for ovulation... they should have remained as corpus luteum cysts to give you that lovely progesterone level? Not sure exactly what your doctor saw or how quickly the CL cysts form after release.
20 days is a LONG LP so thats why it seems fishy to me... you clearly ovulated with that progesterone level... what CD was your level taken on?

MissyMM - For UK levels, hitting 30 at all indicates normal ovulation. Because clomid can give you extra follicles, it can also give you extra corpus luteum cysts and give you the higher levels (often double since there are 2 cysts). Hope that make sense... you definitely ovulated, wasn't low and nothing to worry about there.
There are many reasons that cause spotting. Low progesterone is just one of them. Not all the reasons for spotting are bad or will hurt your chances. 
The spotting around 10 days before AF may be ovulation-related. The spotting before AF its hard to say. Sometimes the corpus luteum cyst gives up too soon.. so it reaches a normal level but just craps out really fast... but thats the more rare kind of progesterone issue.
Some docs will put you on progesterone suppositories to try during the 2ww, some won't let you try them until your BFP... they won't hurt anything if you take them and aren't pregnant... it just makes the AF/BFN wait harder because you might not get AF until you stop the suppositories and therefore have to decide to give up hope.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

So does clomid make you gain weight????


----------



## lisaf

clomid made me lose weight... it can go either way or have no effect at all


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lisa - Are you a nurse or something. YOu know so much lol


----------



## lisaf

LMAO.. nope, I'm an accountant
but I'm a type A control freak, and my GYN wasn't worried about or even interested in my progesterone worries... so I did a TON of reading/research online... not really any medical journals.
I had to switch to a specialist who totally agreed with me, my worries and what I wanted to do, lol, so I must have gotten something right!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lisa - This is just like me lol. Mostly when I go to the doctors I end up checking stuff of with them and virtually telling them what they should be doing. I am embarrasing!!! lol. It is only because before my appointment I spend around a week researching my symptoms and prognosis haha


----------



## lisaf

My fertility doctor still looks baffled when I have no questions now that I'm pregnant :rofl: I swear he physically braced himself when he asked if I had any questions the first time... and just looks so confused when I say no.... 
Pregnancy is normal and I can get all my info online.. infertility is very individual and each treatment plan is unique... I've taken to thinking up questions to ask him just so he doesn't feel useless :haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

hehe your funny Lisa I like you!:haha::haha::haha::haha:

I can also understand you psychology. You are also a great pillar or strength to everybody in here. You don't just think and help yourself but you help us all and I for one really appreciate this and I know the other ladies would back me up on this one x:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

Yh lisa ur a star and uv def helped me out alot lately x


----------



## sma1588

yes lisa i do the same i look into everything for soooo long before and after going into the docs.... hows your pregnancy going so far? i cant wait to join you, well atleast now u can tell us all first timmers the do's and dont's and what helps with all the "good" stuff that comes with pregnancy


----------



## lisaf

umm, my advice once you're pregnant...
don't worry too much, lol... its impossible but really try to stay away from all the what-ifs.... make sure you research something before freaking out about it (like foods that you aren't supposed to eat.. the data is often quite mixed on it). 
And just so you know, its endless worry from the moment you're pregnant.. worry about mc, worry about birth defects, then once the kid is born there is tons to worry about.

Oh.. and if you can, get your finances in order! I'm freaking out about some of the costs (partly because our plans for childcare got changed)... and I'm kicking myself for not getting my finances in better condition first.

I'm glad I'm helpful and not some pregnancy lady hanging on and depressing you all! :haha:


----------



## Simi78

Good Morning everyone!

Smile4me have you tested yet?

Sarah where are you hun are you ok?

I hope everyone else is good.

Im feeling down today...still no AF and after 2 pg tests its been BFN - i dont think im Ovulating...any tips on what i could eat/do to help this...

I have a feeling im out....i hope AF hurrys up now...not sure if i want to do clomid again...i feel like i need something more...something else...maybe its not working for me...


----------



## keepsmiling

smile,, where r u,, have ya tested girlie?
x


----------



## winston83

Morning girls xxx
Smile where r u we are all waiting lol xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

iv been waitin since yesrterday afternoon,, come on smile lol hehe
i took an opk today and its rather dark,,, hmm not sure wot to think bout tht xx


----------



## Simi78

Anyone know whats the next best thing after clomid...esp for Ovulation?


----------



## keepsmiling

i think there is somthin called ferema? and tamefaxen too,, not sure of the spelings xx


----------



## Quaver

Simi78 said:


> Anyone know whats the next best thing after clomid...esp for Ovulation?

Femara?
There's also Soy Isoflavones for the natural way, some take it at the same time as Clomid.

And what I tried this cycle, FSH injections (Puregon (Follistim)).
I used that with Clomid 50mg, self injection on CD6, 8, 10, 12, and Pregnyl injection at CD15.
Ov is CD17:flower:


----------



## Simi78

Quaver said:


> Simi78 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know whats the next best thing after clomid...esp for Ovulation?
> 
> Femara?
> There's also Soy Isoflavones for the natural way, some take it at the same time as Clomid.
> 
> And what I tried this cycle, FSH injections (Puregon (Follistim)).
> I used that with Clomid 50mg, self injection on CD6, 8, 10, 12, and Pregnyl injection at CD15.
> Ov is CD17:flower:Click to expand...

Yes i think thats what my dr was talking to me about a while ago....
I hate injections....really self injection???? Does it hurt??? How nig is the needle???


----------



## daviess3

I recently asked my gp about femara as i put on so much weight with clomid an he informed me that femara isnt used in uk for infertility only for breast cancer patients has anyone else heard of it?? 

Anyone know of any tips to losing weight whilst taking clomid? im not overweight but feel really uncomfortable for myself!


----------



## keepsmiling

id say just eat helthier n try n do abit of exercise,, x


----------



## Simi78

daviess3 said:


> I recently asked my gp about femara as i put on so much weight with clomid an he informed me that femara isnt used in uk for infertility only for breast cancer patients has anyone else heard of it??
> 
> Anyone know of any tips to losing weight whilst taking clomid? im not overweight but feel really uncomfortable for myself!

hi hun, no sorry its all new to me...x


----------



## boots2

Does anyone else seem to have super long heavy periods on clomid
This is my sixth day of the period from hell dreadful cramps and really heavy I mean super plus tampax and panty liner lasting a couple of hours.Its not showing any signs of letting up and I feel drained I am not sure wether I should ring the clinic or if its normal.
Sarah x


----------



## keepsmiling

sorry boots i havent had a af on clomid yet xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Sarah that doesn't sound normal to me. The clomid if anything makes my AF a day shorter and a bit lighter than usual. If it is really heavy and you aren't usually like that I would call the clinic love x


----------



## boots2

Thanks both I will give them a ring
Sarah x


----------



## winston83

I agree with em clomid usually makes my af shorter and lighter defo worth a phonecall make sure ur ok xx
I have heard of femara being used a's a fertility drug but it is principally a cancer drug 
Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Simi78

boots2 said:


> Does anyone else seem to have super long heavy periods on clomid
> This is my sixth day of the period from hell dreadful cramps and really heavy I mean super plus tampax and panty liner lasting a couple of hours.Its not showing any signs of letting up and I feel drained I am not sure wether I should ring the clinic or if its normal.
> Sarah x

Hi Sarah,
Yes i have had very heavy and long periods so much i had to go to A&E they told me that it was expected whi8lst taking clomid, it could be one extreme to another...
my advice would be to take iron tablets or multi vits otherwise you are going to feel very drained.
Not a very nice thing to go thru hun, i dont mean to scare you but i was bleeding once for almost 3 months without a break...
I would speak to a doctor too get to make sure its nothign else

Hope it stops soon, make sure you get plenty of rest in xx


----------



## boots2

Hi
Thanks for the replies apparently its normal and one of the side effects they said to ring back if it had not reduced by Monday but I think thats only because I have a day 12 scan booked for next Wednesday.
Simi that sounds awful you must have felt wretched hope it does not go on for that long
Sarah xx


----------



## Quaver

Simi78 said:


> I hate injections....really self injection???? Does it hurt??? How nig is the needle???

It was a thin needle, and you pinch a bit of the stomach and inject it with injection pen. Nothing to it:thumbup:


boots2 said:


> Does anyone else seem to have super long heavy periods on clomid

No, mine was normal:hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

glad you phoned Sarah, at least your mind is at rest now. Its funny how it makes things lighter for some and heavier for others. Hope it dies down soon x


----------



## Simi78

Quaver said:


> Simi78 said:
> 
> 
> I hate injections....really self injection???? Does it hurt??? How nig is the needle???
> 
> It was a thin needle, and you pinch a bit of the stomach and inject it with injection pen. Nothing to it:thumbup:
> 
> 
> boots2 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else seem to have super long heavy periods on clomidClick to expand...
> 
> No, mine was normal:hugs:Click to expand...

Really nothing to it?? Ive heard that the needle is really long...how long is it and do you have to inject the same area each time, does it not go sore?
x


----------



## Quaver

Simi78 said:


> Really nothing to it?? Ive heard that the needle is really long...how long is it and do you have to inject the same area each time, does it not go sore?
> x

I'd say 1.5cm long, but is extremely fine needle. It's not really an injection, it's a pen with needle on it. Because it's so fine, it doesn't prick when it goes in - you pinch a bit of flesh of the stomach near the belly button. When I push it in, I can feel some pain, but it is minimal:flower:


----------



## Simi78

Quaver said:


> Simi78 said:
> 
> 
> Really nothing to it?? Ive heard that the needle is really long...how long is it and do you have to inject the same area each time, does it not go sore?
> x
> 
> I'd say 1.5cm long, but is extremely fine needle. It's not really an injection, it's a pen with needle on it. Because it's so fine, it doesn't prick when it goes in - you pinch a bit of flesh of the stomach near the belly button. When I push it in, I can feel some pain, but it is minimal:flower:Click to expand...

Oh ok so its not too long then...hmm and how are you getting on with it, any side effects? Are you based in the UK, did you have to pay for it, because i think i may have to...
How often do you have to inject your self?
xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxxxx


----------



## daviess3

I have unusually long an much heavier period on clomid especially since my mc every month is now very heavy an lasts for about 7days i have always had light 3 day periods not used to it. 

Lisa i have seen lots of girls ask you questions so i hope u dont mind!! but i have done more research since my mc:angel:: and i think i should be taking aspirin and progesterone as i was originally put on clomid as my progesterone test on cd21 came back at 17 which i was told wasnt good!! Was told nothing after my mc just at ten weeks bleeding an told my babies heart stopped beating at 8+4. This is my 2nd month back on clomid an i took aspirin last month an doubeld my folic acid but i dont no if that caused me to have a 40day cycle as there normally 28-29 would u be able to offer any advise?


----------



## lisaf

daviess3 said:


> I have unusually long an much heavier period on clomid especially since my mc every month is now very heavy an lasts for about 7days i have always had light 3 day periods not used to it.
> 
> Lisa i have seen lots of girls ask you questions so i hope u dont mind!! but i have done more research since my mc:angel:: and i think i should be taking aspirin and progesterone as i was originally put on clomid as my progesterone test on cd21 came back at 17 which i was told wasnt good!! Was told nothing after my mc just at ten weeks bleeding an told my babies heart stopped beating at 8+4. This is my 2nd month back on clomid an i took aspirin last month an doubeld my folic acid but i dont no if that caused me to have a 40day cycle as there normally 28-29 would u be able to offer any advise?

I just PM'd you my answer, it got a little long! ;)


For anyone who isn't ovulating, even with the clomid help... have you guys been tested for a vitamin D deficiency? I was hearing about it in another area of the board and it sounds interesting. You shouldn't just take vit D without being checked first because you can take too much... but lots of women with fertility/ovulation issues seem to have vit D problems!
Thought I'd pass it along here especially for the ladies that clomid isn't working well for!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi girls, 
I got my positive reading on my opk this morning!! Woohoo!


----------



## snl41296

I had a chemical last may 2009 and I asked my midwife If I can take a baby asprin she said yup it cant hurt. I also take 3 folic acids a day too. I have been doing this for many many years. with the folic acid. I just added a baby asprin to the mix. I just went on 50mg of clomid this cycle lets see what happens this month. I am due for AF between Oct 27th to Oct 29th. hoping clomid worked. I DO Ovulate every month too its just for me to drop more eggs for the sperm to get too. a boost shall we say. Hopping. I did feel Ovulation PAIN all day yesterday which I dont get cramps at all with AF or ovulation so thats new to me. 
:dust: to everyone


----------



## snl41296

Ready2BaMommy said:


> Hi girls,
> I got my positive reading on my opk this morning!! Woohoo!

good luck hun :happydance:


----------



## Smile4me

Ugh I knew it would be a BFN I'm just so upset :( I'm only 12dpo if you go by the second Positive OPK but I'm having cramps UGH!!


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm sorry Smile4me, hopefully it is still early days:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh smile, id nt no wot to say, did u use a hpt?
x


----------



## we can't wait

Smile4me, maybe you just tested a little early. It's not over until the witch shows.
Don't lose hope yet! My fingers are crossed for you, sweetie!


----------



## Smile4me

yes yesterday :( now we are going to be on a 2 month wait :(


----------



## sma1588

Quaver said:


> Simi78 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know whats the next best thing after clomid...esp for Ovulation?
> 
> Femara?
> There's also Soy Isoflavones for the natural way, some take it at the same time as Clomid.
> 
> And what I tried this cycle, FSH injections (Puregon (Follistim)).
> I used that with Clomid 50mg, self injection on CD6, 8, 10, 12, and Pregnyl injection at CD15.
> Ov is CD17:flower:Click to expand...

if you take the clomid and soy at the same time they cancle eachother out . not a good idea......i would look into the shots first before the soy....


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh im so sorry.. u on a break til jan then?
x


----------



## we can't wait

Sorry to hear that, Smile4me :cry:
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

I'm not on a break until the big bad bitch shows.... See I'll scare her away :):holly:


----------



## keepsmiling

how cum ur on abreak til jan then hun, xx


----------



## Smile4me

Because I've done four rounds and My dh and I wanted to break away from the pressures and the mood swings. We really do need a break from it. Clomid is horrid when it comes to mood swings for me at least. I can't relax when ttc, I become obsessed and I just need a few months off during the Holidays to relax and enjoy the time with my family :)


----------



## keepsmiling

tht sounds like a fab idea hun xx


----------



## snl41296

Smile4me ~ so sorry i was 16dpo when i tested with DD so dont give up


----------



## Smile4me

Were you on clomid hun?


----------



## keepsmiling

argg im so worried bout my fllie scan tomorrow lol xx


----------



## snl41296

Smile4me said:


> Were you on clomid hun?

no I was not i Ovulate on my own. It happened in 2 months with my DD this time around, 7 months and this was the first cycle of clomid.


----------



## mrphyemma

Been having a lot of pain downstairs today. Had this a few months back, like stabbing pains in my ovaries and uterus. It kind of feels like someone has over inflated my uterus with air, kind of trapped windish. It would seem it is ovulation pain but to an extreme! Hope it isn't over stimulation?! If I sit down too suddenly I gasp out in pain. Maybe I should have laid it on thick and gone to A&E, they may have scanned me and I could have seen if there were any eggies there. The 5 hour wait in A&E puts me off though


----------



## caz & bob

i would go hun if its that bad xxxxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Strangely enough it is easing off a bit now Caz. I almost went but talked myself out of it as it is a right trek!


----------



## keepsmiling

U never no thy might scan u lol xx


----------



## daviess3

Smile dont give up i got bfn at 12dpo an only in afternoon of 13dpo did i get faint positive my husband still couldnt see it! 14dpo i got pregnant on digi! So dont give up an i had period like cramps to!! Its not over yet!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!! im on cd10 so im waiting to ovulate!!!x


----------



## 35_Smiling

lisaf said:


> I never checked CM until 12 hours after having sex and several bathroom trips.
> 
> Fertile CM looks/acts a lot like semen which makes it hard to tell them apart but can help you figure out what fertile cm looks like since you have something to compare it too, lol.
> 
> lisaf: thanks I will try the 12 thing.
> 
> 
> 
> keepsmiling said:
> 
> 
> good ole lisa,, we can count on u xx
> 
> keepsmiling: girl you don't know i am really cracking up here so much you all are soo funnie! :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...


----------



## Mum2miller

mrphyemma said:


> Been having a lot of pain downstairs today. Had this a few months back, like stabbing pains in my ovaries and uterus. It kind of feels like someone has over inflated my uterus with air, kind of trapped windish. It would seem it is ovulation pain but to an extreme! Hope it isn't over stimulation?! If I sit down too suddenly I gasp out in pain. Maybe I should have laid it on thick and gone to A&E, they may have scanned me and I could have seen if there were any eggies there. The 5 hour wait in A&E puts me off though

Hope your feeling better, strangely enough i am feeling the exact same way constant strong pains in my left ovary and loads of ewcm even though i OV 4 days ago according to my scans also am just SOO bloated atm. Its rather intense OV pains tho?? Sout of glad to know its not just me.


----------



## 35_Smiling

caz & bob said:


> carnt believe how cold it is now hate winter xxx

you could always vacation in Bermuda! HOT days and warm nights! sounds like a plan to me! lol:thumbup:



daviess3 said:


> Can i join in ladies? I am currently on my 6th clomid cycle fell pg on 4th cycle mc at 10weeks! didnt have a af for 5weeks then af showed so took clomid days 1-5, ended up having 39day cycle! usually 28 days! now on cd9 took my 100mg clomid days 2-6 as this is what i fell pg on! Since taking clomid i have put on about 18lbs constantly hungary hot flashes at night and mood swings does anyone else suffer like this? my gp wont do any other tests for another 2months because i fell pg! I try to keep positive but dont think i ovulated last month an this month my cbfm has an error message so needs to be sent off to be fixed!!!!!
> Any advice would be appreciated
> 
> p.s took aspirin for first time last month not sure if that effected my cycle started taking epo this month to help ewcm as i dont ever get it!

:hi: welcome daviess! i too had all the symptoms you described too. It was a pain in the butt. I am not sure of the asprin thing tho. I was a 28day cycle before clomid but its actually moves your cycle longer but everyone is different.



lisaf said:


> My fertility doctor still looks baffled when I have no questions now that I'm pregnant :rofl: I swear he physically braced himself when he asked if I had any questions the first time... and just looks so confused when I say no....
> Pregnancy is normal and I can get all my info online.. infertility is very individual and each treatment plan is unique... I've taken to thinking up questions to ask him just so he doesn't feel useless :haha:

lisaf: I am so cracking up here lol poor doc...:rofl:



boots2 said:


> Does anyone else seem to have super long heavy periods on clomid
> This is my sixth day of the period from hell dreadful cramps and really heavy I mean super plus tampax and panty liner lasting a couple of hours.Its not showing any signs of letting up and I feel drained I am not sure wether I should ring the clinic or if its normal.
> Sarah x

boots: it seemed like just after hun and i got married Nov.10 2008 i had long periods and sickly heavy from day 1 to day 7. then got preg jan.2010 to end in mc in feb. thats when they told us i had a submucusal fibroid which caused my mc. had it taken out in June gone and gosh! 3 day period now just waiting for that BFP! cause now i am clear of anything it needs to hurry up I am already old (35yrs old) my clock is ticking....



Ready2BaMommy said:


> Hi girls,
> I got my positive reading on my opk this morning!! Woohoo!

ready: woohoo i guess we will not be seeing you for a few days because you be too busy getting that :spermy: during your :sex: to get your :bfp: therefore here is some :dust: for you! Have loads of fun!:coffee: lol:happydance:



Smile4me said:


> Ugh I knew it would be a BFN I'm just so upset :( I'm only 12dpo if you go by the second Positive OPK but I'm having cramps UGH!!

smile: i am sorry but its still early tho.:flower: its not over yet!


----------



## Delilahsown

Hi Gals!!!:hi:

well, got my betas back from yesterday- 332, so down from 1184 on monday. i'm still sad but also relieved as now I know baby wasn't swimming in my tubes. Just looking forward to moving on. My new GYN has decided to start all over with me and do a full work up when I return for my follow up. Nate and I have a vacay coming up next month...going to San Diego for 11 days, so a very much needed break for us both- physically and mentally. We will probably jump back on the train after the new year.

Hope everyone is doing well!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lisaf

that sounds good delilah (and bad of course)! Does that mean your tubes aren't in any danger?


----------



## Delilahsown

yep. doc said that as long as my betas were on a downward turn, no reason to worry. just have to ride out the rest of the bleed and let nature take its course. 
while I realize that most miscarriages are inevitable- im livid at the fact that my other docs office waited a week to call me back and I could have been on the progest all that time. I know its not a guarantee but I would have at least liked the opportunity to have tried to salvage what I could. im in the process of writing my "nasty gram" to their office. I mean, why introduce the idea of it and not follow suit? argh!


----------



## lisaf

I get so mad when I hear that doctors do that to people. There are some doctors who refuse to give them to people because they simply dont' believe they do anything... the point is they don't do any harm and seem to have a marked effect for some people! So why NOT give them!?!
The problem though is that they CAN prolong the inevitable... it may prevent you from miscarrying and you wouldn't know it was no longer viable unless you had scans going on (which is why I think I've gotten so many scans). I know my progesterone keeps me from getting a period when I'm not pregnant.

You have a new doc now though, right? :hugs: Hoping for a much better outcome next time... but also so glad you didn't lose a tube this time!


----------



## Delilahsown

me toooo!

you know whats kinda f'ed up about the situation? On monday ( a week after I got the VM telling me that my quant went up) I get another message on my phone saying - "delia, Im sorry its taken me so long to call you back, but i've called in your prometrium to the pharmacy." 

really? I had a strong urge to ram my fist down a throat :devil:


----------



## lisaf

maybe go pick up the prescription anyway so you have it on hand for next time!


----------



## Delilahsown

already done!


----------



## lisaf

:thumbup: Good job! :)


----------



## we can't wait

Hey Lisa, if you don't mind my asking-- How long were you TTC before you got your BFP? I remember asking you a LOT of questions a few months back about progesterone and clomid. You were so helpful! I was just wondering :) 
:flower:
Congrats, by the way! SO glad you got your BFP!


----------



## Quaver

Delilahsown said:


> im in the process of writing my "nasty gram" to their office. I mean, why introduce the idea of it and not follow suit? argh!

Glad it wasn't ectopic:hugs:
Good luck with writing the 'nasty gram':thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

we can't wait said:


> Hey Lisa, if you don't mind my asking-- How long were you TTC before you got your BFP? I remember asking you a LOT of questions a few months back about progesterone and clomid. You were so helpful! I was just wondering :)
> :flower:
> Congrats, by the way! SO glad you got your BFP!

Hey! I was TTC just barely under a year... got my BFP 2 weeks before my 1 year 'anniversary' of TTC.
I did 4 rounds of clomid at 50mg.. ovulatory... started checking my progesterone on the last 2 cycles and it was low... had 2 natural cycles that were also low.. then did a round at 100mg.. .4 follicles, progesterone finally hit normal, got my BFP.
Thanks, I hope you get your BFP soon too!


----------



## boots2

Morning all got that thank god its Friday feeling I dont think I could drag my poor body into work one more day this week.
SARAH XX


----------



## Simi78

Lol Sarah i feel the same!!

Thank god its Friiidaaaayyyy! 
Ive got alot of work ahead of me this weekend though, my house got flooded last year and its taken the stupid insurance company 1 whole year to approve the mandate for replacement carpets so now we have like a few days to move all the furniture out of the way...and its winter so nowhere really to put everything....errrggghh fun and games!!
I'll be glad once its all done x


----------



## winston83

I hate Fridays got a double shift at work so won't get home till 9.30 my kids are at school disco tonight so will have to do a quick dash home after school to do hair and outfits a's I daren't leave it to my hubby not only is he colour blind I'm sure he is also pattern blind lol god knows what they would be wearing 
Hope all u girls are good and have a fab weekend xx


----------



## keepsmiling

wellll... didnt go too well i dnt think
i had quite a fewl follies on my right, biggest bein 7mm
om my left i had a few little ones, biggest being 13.6 mm s iv gotta go bak in monday at 10,00am to c if its grown or not, if it hasnt then thy wil be upping the dose
my lining was 9.1 mm thick which he was impressed with
but i did have a cyct on my left overy of 20mm but he sed he wasnt concerned aboiut it
plus i dnt have cycts on my overies,, iv just got lots of little follie not actully cycts x


----------



## Annie18

Morning ladies,

sorry not been on for ages, been away with work. hope you all good x


----------



## Smile4me

awww keepsmiling that's not bad hun the 13mm follie is good :)
The lining is GREAT! You may have a chance sweetie!!!

Yes, DITTO all of the above, Thank God it's Friday!!

BABYDUST to all my Clomid Girls!! ;0)


----------



## Simi78

winston83 said:


> I hate Fridays got a double shift at work so won't get home till 9.30 my kids are at school disco tonight so will have to do a quick dash home after school to do hair and outfits a's I daren't leave it to my hubby not only is he colour blind I'm sure he is also pattern blind lol god knows what they would be wearing
> Hope all u girls are good and have a fab weekend xx

Lol...You have a great weekend too hun xx:flower:


----------



## keepsmiling

i thought the lining was good,, i think he sed anything over 8mm was good, but im not sure if the follie will even grow, but me worryin isnt goin 2 help matters, i dnt think the little 7mm one wil catch up,, but the fs did say that he has nown 15mm follies to relaese,, so thy concider anythin over 15 a mature follie x


----------



## Simi78

keepsmiling said:


> wellll... didnt go too well i dnt think
> i had quite a fewl follies on my right, biggest bein 7mm
> om my left i had a few little ones, biggest being 13.6 mm s iv gotta go bak in monday at 10,00am to c if its grown or not, if it hasnt then thy wil be upping the dose
> my lining was 9.1 mm thick which he was impressed with
> but i did have a cyct on my left overy of 20mm but he sed he wasnt concerned aboiut it
> plus i dnt have cycts on my overies,, iv just got lots of little follie not actully cycts x


thats not too bad hun! Hope Monday will bring bigger!!! 
Im in for a scan on Monday at 11.30am...see what mine says now too...

F'Xd x


----------



## keepsmiling

wot size was ur follie simi?
x


----------



## Simi78

Annie18 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> sorry not been on for ages, been away with work. hope you all good x

Hi Annie :flower:


----------



## Simi78

Smile4me said:


> awww keepsmiling that's not bad hun the 13mm follie is good :)
> The lining is GREAT! You may have a chance sweetie!!!
> 
> Yes, DITTO all of the above, Thank God it's Friday!!
> 
> BABYDUST to all my Clomid Girls!! ;0)

How u feeling hun? x:flower:


----------



## Simi78

keepsmiling said:


> wot size was ur follie simi?
> x


Mine have always been very small...the last time i went for a scan the dr didnt tell me what size he just said ohhh looks really good! 
And now as the pg test have been neg and no AF yet and it being this long...he wants to scan me to see whats going on.
Very worried x


----------



## keepsmiling

maybe ur just ovd later xx fxd u get answers x


----------



## Smile4me

thanks ladies I sure hope so. I'm obsessing, couldnt sleep last night got up at 4:44 on the nose and did an OPK lol.... slight line but the night before there was nothing there I can't do anymore, I am banning myself from them. :) I'm just going to wait it out and obsess everytime I use the restroom ... LOL!!

Hi Annie Simi, and KS


----------



## keepsmiling

i no wot ya mean, i keep my opks and hpts in a little makeup bag in my bathrom,, and i always look at them and just feel the urge to pee on them,, im goin 2 move them after ov this month x


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: everyone! 
I got my hands full starting tomorrow lets see I got to do :laundry::iron::dishes: and get :mail: to bad I have the washer and dryer at home it looks like its going to :rain: all weekend boo. well I'll be hitting the books for my mid-terms to once everything is done. :hugs:

Delilahsown: 
I am glad :thumbup: to hear your tubes are saved and sad :cry: it ended like this again. I hope after your vacation all goes well with this new doc.:happydance: He/she seems very tentive and suportive unlike the old doc. :grr: but things should look brighter with the new one. :hugs:

liasaf:
I so love your Type A'ness I do alot of research too but gosh my brain can absorb only so much but you on the other end wow your the best! Hope your little lime is doing well! :hugs:

boots2:
Morning to you to. I feel the same way here. I woke up and it's :rain: so I sent an email (by my blackberry) to my 8:30am lecturer with some excuse (I know I shouldn't miss any college class). No I am up and having :coffee: , on this site then going back to :sleep: until my next class at 2:35pm with some studying in between somewhere. You have a wonderful weekend to! :thumbup:

winston83
Wow that is a long shift but look on the bright side you get a break to go home for a short span for the girls sake and :nope: we can't have hubby having the girls look like a laughing stock at the party can't we...:awww: poor boo. hee hee

keepsmiling:
Boo I sure hope they grow so you can have multi changes by the sound of it. Keep us posted for monday. fingers & toes cross hee hee. Have a good weekend to :hugs:

Annie18:
All's good here. Have a mid-term exam this afternoon and next week but I am so ready! Why in the world I took up five classes I am out of my mind! Never ever going to do this again! You have a great weekend.:thumbup:

As for everyone else:
mrphyemma; sml78; quave; caz; daviess3; ready2b; snl; smile4; we can't waite; sma; mum2; and annie I wish you and everyone have a wonderful weekend and baby :dust: to you!
:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

aww thanks smiling!! il keep u alll updated of course, just hope the little bugger grows!!! come on follie!!!
on the bright side at least my lining is lovely n thick
x


----------



## Smile4me

Thats the spirit!!!
Good Morning 35_Smiling :) Sounds like you have a weekend like mine.... BUSY!! But at least we will not be at work (sigh)


----------



## keepsmiling

dnt rub it in ladies,,, im working allll weekend
friday night 9.00pm til 7,20 am
sat 7.00pm til 7.30am
sun 7.00p til 7.30am 
monday iv gotta stay up for my follie scan at 10.00am 
x


----------



## 35_Smiling

keepsmiling said:


> aww thanks smiling!! il keep u alll updated of course, just hope the little bugger grows!!! come on follie!!!
> on the bright side at least my lining is lovely n thick
> x

keepsmiling: it will it will perhaps this could be your month!



Smile4me said:


> Thats the spirit!!!
> Good Morning 35_Smiling :) Sounds like you have a weekend like mine.... BUSY!! But at least we will not be at work (sigh)

smile4: well i just got an added task not to long ago! hubby and I got to do some extra :sex: cause I got a second line (not sure if it's a positive but not taking any risk either) on my opk. woohoo! my week end is def going to be busy :happydance::haha:



keepsmiling said:


> dnt rub it in ladies,,, im working allll weekend
> friday night 9.00pm til 7,20 am
> sat 7.00pm til 7.30am
> sun 7.00p til 7.30am
> monday iv gotta stay up for my follie scan at 10.00am
> x

keepsmiling: poor thing..lol:haha: i will be thinking about you tho ha ha wow you work a bit too much! where you fit your :sex: after all that work!:haha:


----------



## keepsmiling

haha!!! thanks,, 
its ok tho cos iv had 3 weeks off hehe so kinda feel lazy now lol xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

i see i see. during those 3 weeks you been busy as hell were we ha ha ha

let me jet leg from this site! been on all mornng shame on me. getting ready for my mid-term this after noon so getting in the books now.
i can't even say don't work too hard hee hee but try to have fun tho...which i am sure you will. it can't be all work and no play right?? lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies kel how did your scan go hun xxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

had lots of little folies, i had one at 7mm on my right and one at 13.6 mm on my left,, but my lining was nice and thick at 9.1mm which is fab!
gotta go bak monday to if its grown, but my fs said i may ov before then so if i get a pos opk iv gotta cancel but i wnt lol :hehe:

any1 no wot the chances are of the little 7mm one bein mature enuff to ov?
xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies, just checking in on all you lovelies!


----------



## daviess3

evening ladies... cd11 for me neg opk had period like cramps today god knows whats going on now lol!! does anyone no how i can upload my pic? im bored of being just daviess3!!! :coffee:


----------



## Smile4me

yes sweetie go to User CP at the top then click on Edit Avatar and upload your pic! I'm right there with you on the cramps UGH I hate cramps and my darn (.)(.)'s are killing me, if I'm not pregnant just get on with it will ya? LOL


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm soo worried about a 20mm cyst on my overy


----------



## daviess3

Thanks hon will give it a try!!!! I am trying to get on with it sore boobs all promising signs!!! Period cramps gone now cant be anyway cd11 surely not!!! Did u test again today?


----------



## Smile4me

nope I'm too scared :0)

I'm thinking if I don't start tomorrow I will wait until Saturday or Sunday to test. I'm going to keep myself BUSY this weekend to keep my mind off of it. We have dinner with friends tonight, tomorrow BUSY day and Sunday Busy so WHEW! 

Your cramps are probably ovulation hun :) YAY!


----------



## lisaf

keepsmiling said:


> I'm soo worried about a 20mm cyst on my overy

Thats not big sweetie... they're not usually a problem at all until they're more than twice that size. Most disappear on their own and lots of women have these and never know.
I had a 17mm cyst and it vanished on its own.


----------



## daviess3

Neg opk!! But maybe its getting ready hope so!! pic thing wont work says it couldnt upload!! So frustrating! will keeping my fingers crossed for you. busy is good right now! i hate 2ww!! Especially last month more like 3 and half week wait! lol have good evening!! X


----------



## Nashville31

Hello Ladies!

I am new to this site and in need of support! I am in the dreaded TWW (4 dpo). My husband and I have been trying for 5 years. We recently have had 2 miscarriages. So this month I started progesterone and clomid again. Any words of encouragement or wisdom would be great!

Good luck to everyone.

Baby dust...

:dust:


----------



## lisaf

Nashville - is your doctor testing your progesterone level after ovulation or just giving you the progesterone to start after you ovulate?

I had progesterone issues, clomid totally worked for me! (once I got on the right dose of course)


----------



## babydust1

hi all, after TTC for 4 years now i am just starting clomid ( cd2 to cd6 ) 50mg i took my 1st pill today, i had ovarian drilling in august and i ovulated last month by my self for the 1st time in 4 years, im also taken metformin 1500mg, 

good luck & lots of babydust to all :dust:


----------



## jordansmum

hiya every1 im nesw to this site and im currenlt ttc with our second child the first we concieved naturally , we been trying nearly 5 years , started clomid this month 50mg on cd2-6 im currently on cd13 would love to hear from some1 who has a simillar cycle hope u all get the baby uve waited so long for ;-) would love some buddys im in england ;-) thanks n goodluck every1 ;-)


----------



## Quaver

Done my first ever IUI!
It was painless:happydance:
The eggs, lining and my cm was good:thumbup:

BUT..... the doctor said DH's sperm was disappointing:blush:
So the chance of pregnancy is very low this time.

Oh well never mind:blush:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

oh quaver :nope:im so sorry to hear about you DH spermies :( fingers crossed they didnt do the test in the time limit and its a wrong result.

welcome nashville, babydust and jordansmum i hope clomid works for you guys after so long trying :happydance: xx

Lisa - AF arrived yesterday with avengance! so heavy and so painful, started my clomid today so fingers crossed this month for me! hows the baby coming along? xx


----------



## Britt11

Quaver said:


> Done my first ever IUI!
> It was painless:happydance:
> The eggs, lining and my cm was good:thumbup:
> 
> BUT..... the doctor said DH's sperm was disappointing:blush:
> So the chance of pregnancy is very low this time.
> 
> Oh well never mind:blush:

Hi Quaver, glad all went well with the IUI- i have done 4 cycles of it myself (and one month a double IUI) sadly it didnt work for us and we are onto IVF but i do know several ladies got pregs on the first try.
do you know what his count was? it may not have been that bad, i believe anything over 1 million is a go. Has he had a full SA done? if so how were the results?
good luck to you and i will be watching your updates
:hugs:


----------



## Quaver

Britt11 said:


> do you know what his count was? it may not have been that bad, i believe anything over 1 million is a go. Has he had a full SA done? if so how were the results?

It was:

Pre wash/Post wash
Volume 3.2ml/0.5ml
Motile total (M/ml) 11/20 pre-wash 13 motile post wash
Motility rapid 11%/60%
Motility slow 28%/40%
Morphology 3%/4%

Good luck on your IVF:flower:


----------



## Smile4me

we are having the same problem :(
I'm out ladies, AF got me today.... I'm off of clomid for two months :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

quaver - well you still have a chance hun! Drs are wrong often when it comes to things like this!

SMile4me - so sorry hun! and away we go au naturale...why do you have to stop it for 2 months?

britt - counting down to your IVF....when is your first appt?


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks hun ....

WE dont like what it does to our relationship, the schedules the moodiness, the painful ovulations, I just need a break emotionally and physically, give my body a break and have a stres free Holiday enjoy the two months and then if we don't get lucky during those two months, we can see what our next steps will be. My dh has some lower counts so I think two months straight of vitamins will help and then dtd every other day like we did the month we got our bfp :) I just need a break, I get obsessed and then that causes stress:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

smile - Oh I completely understand that! Though my break after my surgery was necessary physically, I do think it was also necessary emotionally! It did me and DH good to not stress about it. this time around I am using my cbfm and trying my hardest not to stress! I must say I am petrified of further disappointment...so that has been hard.


----------



## Smile4me

oh I understand for sure! What is cbfm? I think I'm still going to start temping during this break and that's about it other than taking vitamins.


----------



## lisaf

aw smile, sorry AF showed up :hugs:
Sorry to MrsG too... (I try not to talk too much about the pregnancy here, not everyone is having a good day at times and it can be hard to read about, I have a journal if you want to stalk me there - me and little pinocchio are doing good, thanks for asking!)

Quaver- I don't know enough about pre and post wash but that sounds kind of good to me? There is always a chance! 
My DH's SA gave him a 'score' at the bottom.. he got a 2+ (max is a 4+).. his doc said he'd seen guys with 4s have trouble getting pregnant and guys with 1s and 0s do it without any problems... so it really just had to be enough, not the best, you know?


----------



## ttcbaby117

CBFM is a clear blue fertility monitor...it is my first month using it..I hope it makes it all less stressful....ya know....wondering when you are oving and when you should BD.


----------



## daviess3

Smile4me said:


> oh I understand for sure! What is cbfm? I think I'm still going to start temping during this break and that's about it other than taking vitamins.

hi hon so so sorry but as everyone (gets on my nerves by telling me constantly) it happens when u least expect it!!! fingers crossed for u xx:happydance: baby dust xxxx


----------



## jordansmum

MrsGAnderson said:


> oh quaver :nope:im so sorry to hear about you DH spermies :( fingers crossed they didnt do the test in the time limit and its a wrong result.
> 
> welcome nashville, babydust and jordansmum i hope clomid works for you guys after so long trying :happydance: xx
> 
> Lisa - AF arrived yesterday with avengance! so heavy and so painful, started my clomid today so fingers crossed this month for me! hows the baby coming along? xx

hiya thanks very much i hope it works for u aswell and every1 else we so need to go 2 the pregnancy part ;-)


----------



## Britt11

Quaver said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> do you know what his count was? it may not have been that bad, i believe anything over 1 million is a go. Has he had a full SA done? if so how were the results?
> 
> It was:
> 
> Pre wash/Post wash
> Volume 3.2ml/0.5ml
> Motile total (M/ml) 11/20 pre-wash 13 motile post wash
> Motility rapid 11%/60%
> Motility slow 28%/40%
> Morphology 3%/4%
> 
> Good luck on your IVF:flower:Click to expand...

Hi Quaver,
the volume is great- like my clinic says anything over a million is a go!
I dont understand what the two % numbers are?....oh now that i look at it, i think thats the results post wash (the second #)...so looks pretty darn good to me except the morphology hon, that is our problem- my DH has had 6% and that does decrease the chances significantly. However, I know of a girl worse off than us and got pregnant with her first IUI, so you never know. In our case it might be a combo of us 2 so we do need the IVF.
IVF has the best results for MF, so hopefully it works 

good luck again
:hugs:

Smile- I am so sorry the witch got you hon, I know nothing i say right now can make you feel better. Thinking of you
:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Remember too Britt that my OH's morphology came back at 7% on his 1st test, 13% on his second and back down to 6% on his third test. Anything is possible girls xxx


----------



## daviess3

jordansmum said:


> hiya every1 im nesw to this site and im currenlt ttc with our second child the first we concieved naturally , we been trying nearly 5 years , started clomid this month 50mg on cd2-6 im currently on cd13 would love to hear from some1 who has a simillar cycle hope u all get the baby uve waited so long for ;-) would love some buddys im in england ;-) thanks n goodluck every1 ;-)

Hi hon I'm on day 12 so only a day behind! 100mg clomid days 2-6 also!! We can do 2ww together!!! Yippee!! Have you ovulated yet I haven't!


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> Remember too Britt that my OH's morphology came back at 7% on his 1st test, 13% on his second and back down to 6% on his third test. Anything is possible girls xxx

oh gosh thats right!! seriously thats amazing!! you are an inspiration to all of us Lou. This is our last cycle before going on the IVF protocol and its 5 days until af and secretly i'm hoping we did it and i dont need it but I know thats not realistic. :winkwink:

hows the pregnancy going?
xx


----------



## babyloulou

His motility wasn't great either! The only thing that was good was his count which was really high. I still put it down to Preseed!! I really hope you have done it Britt! That would be so wonderful! I'll cross everything for you! :dust: If not though IVF has great success for male factor so I'm sure the BFP is near by xxx

My pregnancy is fine- starting to move a lot faster now it's coming up to Christmas:shock: 

Xxx


----------



## Delilahsown

Smile4me said:


> Thanks hun ....
> 
> WE dont like what it does to our relationship, the schedules the moodiness, the painful ovulations, I just need a break emotionally and physically, give my body a break and have a stres free Holiday enjoy the two months and then if we don't get lucky during those two months, we can see what our next steps will be. My dh has some lower counts so I think two months straight of vitamins will help and then dtd every other day like we did the month we got our bfp :) I just need a break, I get obsessed and then that causes stress:hugs:

:hugs: Well, then I guess we can start together after the holiday season :thumbup: Nate and I felt the same, as far as the timing and the crazy emotional coaster. We just figured we would use this time to just heal and enjoy each other without all the fuss. Doc said no more clomid for me anyway until this cyst I have goes away. I have no problem waiting...I still have some discomfort on the right side- where the cyst is.


----------



## Smile4me

OOPs Double Post


----------



## Smile4me

:friends::drunk: To all of us!!!
Thank you hunny yes we will start together at the beginning of the year!!


----------



## Quaver

Britt11 said:


> morphology hon, that is our problem- my DH has had 6% and that does decrease the chances significantly. However, I know of a girl worse off than us and got pregnant with her first IUI, so you never know. In our case it might be a combo of us 2 so we do need the IVF.
> IVF has the best results for MF, so hopefully it works

I think we will be doing another IUI again next cycle, hoping not to go through IVF (expensive), but my clock is ticking:blush:


lisaf said:


> My DH's SA gave him a 'score' at the bottom.. he got a 2+ (max is a 4+).. his doc said he'd seen guys with 4s have trouble getting pregnant and guys with 1s and 0s do it without any problems... so it really just had to be enough, not the best, you know?

Thanks, mine doesn't have a score, but I'd guess it is in the region of 0...


ttcbaby117 said:


> quaver - well you still have a chance hun! Drs are wrong often when it comes to things like this!

Hope so...


babyloulou said:


> His motility wasn't great either! The only thing that was good was his count which was really high. I still put it down to Preseed!!

I've used Preseed as well as Robitussin this cycle, but I didn't use Preseed yesterday since I had IUI:haha:
Robitussin should be doing its job, the doctor said my cm is great:thumbup:


----------



## 35_Smiling

I don't get my chart. its works one day then doesn't update another! Argggg!! its pissing me off...

question:

okay i got a positive opk Sat. Oct.16 my temp. was 98.0 at 6:45am. today Sun. Oct.17 its back at 97.9 at 6:45am. so i took it again at 8:00am and it was 98.1! I am a bit confused with this now...i guess i didn't really ov even tho my ppstick had two alike strips.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies ruff today never drinking again i mean it this time carnt keep anythink down xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Britt11

caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies ruff today never drinking again i mean it this time carnt keep anythink down xxxxxxxxxxxx

:rofl:
you're too cute Caz, hope you feel better soon:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

35, it can take 2 days to ovulate after a positive OPK! your temp may shoot up tomorrow. You may be actually ovulating today.


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> I don't get my chart. its works one day then doesn't update another! Argggg!! its pissing me off...
> 
> question:
> 
> okay i got a positive opk Sat. Oct.16 my temp. was 98.0 at 6:45am. today Sun. Oct.17 its back at 97.9 at 6:45am. so i took it again at 8:00am and it was 98.1! I am a bit confused with this now...i guess i didn't really ov even tho my ppstick had two alike strips.

if u take it a different time every day it will change big time. I tend to use this web site to help me out its really accurate too 
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## snl41296

caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies ruff today never drinking again i mean it this time carnt keep anythink down xxxxxxxxxxxx

:haha: thats why I dont drink at all


----------



## 35_Smiling

lisaf said:


> 35, it can take 2 days to ovulate after a positive OPK! your temp may shoot up tomorrow. You may be actually ovulating today.

okay then well i will just wait then Argg...

I think I am really going to give up after this. Perhaps take it up again in the new year. I am getting a bit too stressed...I got a 78% ( C+ ) on my mid-term exam...I failed it! this is so not me! my GPA so far is 4.0, so now its going to drop and all i have been doing is trying to make a baby which god doesn't have it in my plan book at this time...:cry: 

sorry here i go again venting...it must be the wealther here... its been raining all day..%$#^@*&:cry:


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> I don't get my chart. its works one day then doesn't update another! Argggg!! its pissing me off...
> 
> question:
> 
> okay i got a positive opk Sat. Oct.16 my temp. was 98.0 at 6:45am. today Sun. Oct.17 its back at 97.9 at 6:45am. so i took it again at 8:00am and it was 98.1! I am a bit confused with this now...i guess i didn't really ov even tho my ppstick had two alike strips.
> 
> if u take it a different time every day it will change big time. I tend to use this web site to help me out its really accurate too
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.phpClick to expand...

Thanks snl i will give it a try...


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi there ladies I went to my FS on 14th Oct but guess what he sent me away because he said it was unethical for him to treat me because the private clinic refused to give them my OH SA results unless they sent a written letter and my doctors cocked up by not keeping a record of my day 21 progesterone results so the FS told me they they are a bunch of idiots and advised me to take the Private Clinic to the ombudsman and that he couldn't treat me but I understood why and he has arranged to see me in 1 to 2 months. He said he was going to write to the Private Clinic where I had paid £100 for SA and make an official complaint. He arranged for me to have day 21 blood test at the hospital there, plus a scan, which I was really shocked that he arranged and he said he would see me in 1 or 2 months. All he advised me to do in the meantime is have sex every 3 days so thats what I am going to do! I feel a little bit disappointed but glad that my FS seems to be doing everything by the book.


----------



## caz & bob

snl41296 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies ruff today never drinking again i mean it this time carnt keep anythink down xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :haha: thats why I dont drink at allClick to expand...

i no hun im not anymore xxxx


----------



## MrsHennieB

Hi ladies :hi:
Hope I'm ok to post here...? Maybe you wouldn't mind shedding a bit of light or experience on my current situation.
I started my first round of clomid yesterday (CD2) 50mg. I woke this morning on CD3 and my AF has......well, she's buggered off!!! :wacko: I normally have full flow to CD5, but always to CD4, followed by spotting.
I'm REALLY confused! I'm at a loss whether this has anything to do with Clomid or not?! 
If you can, please help, I'd really appreciate your opinion! :thumbup:
:hugs: Helen x


----------



## lisaf

clomid ALWAYS made my period come to a screeching halt. Everything I read or heard said that it can do that and its fine! :) One of the perks that can happen! :)


----------



## Quaver

*Caz*, good luck on not drinking:hi:

*35_Smiling*, (((Hugs))) for your exam results, hope you get full marks for baby making this cycle:flower:

*MissyMooMoo* that new FS seems to be great:thumbup:
Good luck!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Thanks Quaver yes I like him and can't wait to go back. I would rather he be thorough like this than just treat me. I can understand what he is saying about it being unethical x


----------



## boots2

morning all
Caz you made me laugh I give you a week two max !
Good luck Helen I hope clomid works quickly for you.
Me AF has finally gone thank goodness I still feel pretty wiped out and have my clomid insomnia but am looking forward to the scan on Wednesday (not) at least we will see if the 100 works.
Have a great week and heres hoping for bfps .Is anyone testing this week?
Sarah x


----------



## Simi78

HI all

Hi ladies, ive just been for my scan and dr says my ovaries look fine...im def not preg!
Day 47 odd and no AF!! I spoke to my doctor about injectables and he said he will put me on 150mg every other day until my 9 days scan...anybody know much about these...?
I really dont think Clomid is working for us.
My dr was a bit rushed and so i couldnt ask all i wanted...is IUI followed after these injections is theres an egg..also any idea how much the IUI would cost here in the UK?


----------



## 35_Smiling

lisaf said:


> 35, it can take 2 days to ovulate after a positive OPK! your temp may shoot up tomorrow. You may be actually ovulating today.

hey lisaf guess what my temp this morning was 98.3 at 6:45am. so i guess there is any egg there for fertilization...considering I am doing this temp thing down south instead my mouth how was your stats like?


----------



## Nashville31

Lisaf,

Sorry it took me so long to post. Still trying to get used to how all this stuff works.

My doctor started me on progesterone on cd12. She said to stay on it until cd28-29. If i get a BFP, then I will stay on it for 3 months or so. So we shall see. I can't test until thursday. I hate this TWW...this one seems to be the worst in my entire TTC process. So many emotions.

The past few days I have had dizziness, cramping (especially today - 7dpo), headaches and twinges in my side. Not sure if this is the clomid and progesterone or not? Afraid to get excited...:nope:

Good luck to everyone!

:dust:


----------



## Nashville31

Forget to add I have also been VERY sleepy for the past 2 days...

Good sign? I have no idea anymore...


----------



## caz & bob

boots2 said:


> morning all
> Caz you made me laugh I give you a week two max !
> Good luck Helen I hope clomid works quickly for you.
> Me AF has finally gone thank goodness I still feel pretty wiped out and have my clomid insomnia but am looking forward to the scan on Wednesday (not) at least we will see if the 100 works.
> Have a great week and heres hoping for bfps .Is anyone testing this week?
> Sarah x

haha i no everyone has said that to me xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all good xxxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

A Pondering Questions:

it may sound silly but please bear with me....

If a woman releases 1 egg a month, and has 300-400 thousand eggs (enough to last 25 thousand years) and men release millions of sperm every ejaculation why would some men be classified as "not very fertile"? Also why:shrug: so many sperm is released for 1 egg? :shock:


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz - that is hilarious! I wasnt feeling to great yesterday either...had some people in town and defo. over did it! 

35- looks like you oved yesterday! Woohoo!

Hi to all the other ladies and newbies....good luck in this cycle.

AFM - got a high on my cbfm today but I usually dont ov this early so i dont know what is going on LOL...


----------



## lisaf

Nashville - keep in mind that clomid and the supplementary progesterone can both cause increased 'pregnancy' symptoms :dohh: Its ok to be optimistic or hopeful, but don't get TOO excited. Progesterone goes up when you are pregnant, so having higher progesterone from the clomid or the supplements can mimic some early pregnancy signs. It seems to affect some people more than others.

35 - not all sperm are healthy (morphology is the test factor for normal structured sperm), not all will move fast enough or correctly (mobility - even those that are moving may move in circles or in a non-productive motion).
Then some of them will exhaust themselves before even reaching the tops of the fallopian tubes.. then some will die before the egg is released. Then getting into the egg is a lot of work and many will die even trying.
There are so many sperm because it takes a lot just to have a few winners with a real chance at the end... all the obstacles ensure only the healthiest sperm make it that far, hopefully ensuring the healthiest baby/DNA.

With the eggs, not all of them will mature properly etc... 

TTC - you'll have to check with the CBFMers but I think you can get 'high' for several days (up to a week?) before getting your 'peak' reading?


----------



## keepsmiling

I had my follie scan today and I'm not happy with fs he was crap so I'm goin to c if I cam have the one I had Friday next time he was great well iv got a 25 and. 16 mm follie but fs think il ov from the smaller one cos he sed he doesn't think there is a egg inside the bigger follie
and my lining is 11 mm 
iv got a follie scan gain next month
an i got a pos opk today an fs said I shud ov about we'd 
does this sound right x


----------



## ttcbaby117

keepsmiling- that sounds about right...usually you ov about 24-36 hours after your +opk...being that he did a scan he probably has even better knowledge on when that lil eggie will pop out....get to that bding hun!


----------



## keepsmiling

Does the size sound ok does this mean il def ov or not x


----------



## lisaf

If you're getting a positive OPK right now, I think you might actually ovulate from the 25mm one? I know 24mm is ovulatory... 25 surely can't be that far off. Also measurements can be a teensy bit off at times.. we're talking 1mm here, you know? Scans are also sometimes clearer than others, so if it wasn't very clear then it would be harder to get an accurate measurement.
The 16mm might go too, but it might not at that size?

Do you know which side they were on? What side was that big cyst/follicle from your last scan?


----------



## Nashville31

Thanks lisaf for the info! I am cautiously optimistic today.


----------



## ttcbaby117

gosh Lisa you are just a sea of knowledge I love it!!!! Can you tell me why that dr didnt think she would ov from the 25 mm.....he said it might not have an egg in it...how would he know that? just curious!


----------



## keepsmiling

He said it looks like it's filled with fluid x


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh ok...well regardless I think that +opk is a great sign.....let us know what your opk looks like tomorrow.


----------



## keepsmiling

The cycsr was on the left side so was the 13.6 mm follow but he didn't mention it x


----------



## caz & bob

good luck kel all sounds good hun xxxx


----------



## lisaf

and what side were you follicles/cysts this time?

Is this the same doctor who said you were going to ovulate last cycle based on his scan? The one who claims he can tell cysts apart from follicles on ultrasounds?

Because if so, then I think you need to not worry too much about his opinion on this "cyst" 
EVERYTHING I've ever read or heard says that follicles and simple cysts look the same on a regular ultrasound... that the only way to tell them apart is by seeing them change/grow/disappear over time. 
My FS saw a 'cyst/follicle' on my CD3 scan... the only way he could tell if it was a follicle or a cyst was by bloodwork. Yes the size (17mm) and the CD should clearly indicate it was a cyst but the bloodwork was needed to confirm.


----------



## lisaf

I tried to google around for explanations of this...
Here is what I've found:
Now heres the tricky part. A follicle and a simple cyst look identical on ultrasound. So using just one single ultrasound, nobody can say for sure whether we see a good follicle or some other type of cystic structure. However, if you look again on ultrasound three days later and see that the water balloon has grown from 14mm to 19mm, then you get a pretty good idea that it is a growing follicle. If instead, your repeat ultrasound shows nothing, then it turns out that it was most likely a cyst which has gone away on its own.

https://fertilityfile.com/2007/12/18/cyst-vs-egg-vs-follicle-clearing-up-the-confusion/
The site is written by a fertility specialist


----------



## caz & bob

interesting that Lisaf xxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

Yuh it wa the same one I saw last month but the one I saw on Friday was better my fs today didn't say much he just said the follie was filled with fluid and no egg and it had grown either it was the 13.6 follie or it was the 20 cyst but it's not 25mm I dunno and I'm nt goin to worry
I'm happy with the pos opk an hw said i shud ov x


----------



## lisaf

lol, well go ahead and read that link I sent you anyway... that doctor is saying that its impossible to see an egg on a scan... that follicles and cysts look identical on scans and can only be told apart by the way they behave over time.


----------



## keepsmiling

I think I need to c the new fs not my old one cos he is poop do u think it sounds like I'm goin to ov x


----------



## caz & bob

yes you should hun 2morrow xxxxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

Iv just read it and it says if a it grows from 14 mm to 19 mm in 3 days it's a follie well mine grew from 20 to 25 is 3 says x


----------



## lisaf

yup, thats why I think he's an idiot for saying it can't be a follicle! :)
I think the 25mm one is ready to pop..
Its possible for the 16mm one to go also, but it may not... its only when they get to 18mm that they are supposed to release 100% of the time... before that its a maybe.
It can take a few days for the surge to peak and cause ovulation though and that smaller follie may grow and mature in that time and release too.

But mostly I'd say its your 25mm ready to go now!


----------



## keepsmiling

Well I'm assuming soo too I got a very pos opk this eveing test line was darker than the control line and getin sum cramps xx I'm nt goin to have bloods done this month but il ask for next month cnt believe I got a pos opk on cd 13x


----------



## lisaf

that alone indicates the clomid is doing its job!! FX'd!!! If you haven't already, get some BDing in!


----------



## keepsmiling

Hehe we've been dtd everyday since sat lol and wil til the weekend ish xx thanks for ur help lisa so when wil I be 1dpo xx


----------



## lisaf

umm... it depends... are you charting your temp? If so, the first temp rise after ovulation is 1dpo


----------



## keepsmiling

I was but my thermomiter ran out today so no I'm not now lol x I think il call Thursday 1dpo x


----------



## lisaf

:dohh: It figures, right?!


----------



## sma1588

i have to say i love my gyn. (weird i know) but hes great he got me in this morning to do the shots for my pain and also gave me 60 provera pills and 3 refills so i just take them when needed...thats 6 months worth when usually they only give you enough for 1 month. my apt for the shots wasnt untill nov 3rd but got in today. he just said to email him and he will get me in for a visit and not to make an appointment which is just fine with me!!! he also still agrees with me about the 2 kids then histd. i said well were working on it but nothing is happening and he said "it will happen soon for you" so im pretty happy about that... still havnt told him i orderd clomid yet though


----------



## jordansmum

im on cd 16 and ive been in agony , pains seem to be coming from ovaries is this normal does any1 know? my cycles are 28 days thanks


----------



## Quaver

*sma1588* your doctor sounds great:thumbup:

*jordansmum*, hope the pain you are having is ov pain. I had it this cycle, for a day. It disappeared next day:hugs:


----------



## sma1588

yes he is, hes great! the only male gyn at the office and he is awsome he does everything he can for me and its great


----------



## jordansmum

i hope so aswell its not as bad as it were earlier x


----------



## ttcbaby117

jordansmum - sounds like you are about to ov!


----------



## DragonMummy

morning all - got me a sneaky little :bfp: this morning..... :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Dragonmummy - Wow well done you! Congrats. What round of clomid was that?


----------



## boots2

oMG 
Dragonsmum thats the best news huge congratulations lets hope theres a glut now.
I am so pleased for you and hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy.
Well done you
Sarah xxx


----------



## Simi78

Ohhh Congrats DM!!!!!!! 

Went in yesterday for my scan, they told me that my ovaries look fine and theres no cysts or anything and also my lining looks ok...i asked about the injections as the next step because i felt clomid was somehow not working for me as well as it does for others...

I went in this morning and picked up my injections, the sister showed me how to use them...i have to pay for them at about £150 for 1 cycle, i have to take the injections myself on days 2, 4, 6, 8 and maybe 10, i have to then call the FS office on the 1st day of my AF and book a 10 day scan, and hopefully there should be some healthy folicals...


----------



## DragonMummy

cycle 5, 100mg 2-6 x


----------



## Annie18

morning everyone, hope you are all well, welcome to the new girls.

i have really bad tummy ache today, mind you i have not had a period since beginning of august so no wonder. roll on my operation three weeks today, juist want to get it sorted so we can ttc again. xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations DM!!! xx

Simi, really hope the injections do the trick for you!

Annie, not long now until your op! x

Hope everyone else is okay. I'm 5dpo so just whiling away the 2ww. x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Dragonmummy - Did you have any out of the ordinary give away symptoms this month that made you realise? And when you tested did you expect to see a :bfp:?


----------



## DragonMummy

no symptoms really except a wave of nausea on Sun and Mon when I woke up, then today I nearly chucked up when I was brushing my teeth. Nothing else. Am still only 8dpo which is scarily early....


----------



## Quaver

Congratulations DM!:wohoo:


----------



## Quaver

Simi78 said:


> i have to pay for them at about £150 for 1 cycle, i have to take the injections myself on days 2, 4, 6, 8 and maybe 10, i have to then call the FS office on the 1st day of my AF and book a 10 day scan, and hopefully there should be some healthy folicals...

I paid about £200 for the injection and £25 for the pen:blush:


----------



## Simi78

Quaver said:


> Simi78 said:
> 
> 
> i have to pay for them at about £150 for 1 cycle, i have to take the injections myself on days 2, 4, 6, 8 and maybe 10, i have to then call the FS office on the 1st day of my AF and book a 10 day scan, and hopefully there should be some healthy folicals...
> 
> I paid about £200 for the injection and £25 for the pen:blush:Click to expand...

Were you on 150? and did you have another injection after day 10...the FS said that one forces ovulation....?? x


----------



## snl41296

morning girls. I have some cramping today and I feel like I did 100 sit ups my stomach feels so tight. I am 6DPO and I did test crazy I know. I didn't test with DD till I was 3 days late with AF. I just have a good feeling about this cycle. I hope I am right or I am hoping clomid was the miracle drug :blush: being first round of it.


----------



## keepsmiling

wot was the test like then x


----------



## Quaver

Simi78 said:


> Were you on 150? and did you have another injection after day 10...the FS said that one forces ovulation....?? x

No 75iu. I had HCG injection (pregnyl 5000iu) on CD15 to trigger ov. That cost about £30...


snl41296 said:


> morning girls. I have some cramping today and I feel like I did 100 sit ups my stomach feels so tight. I am 6DPO and I did test crazy I know. I didn't test with DD till I was 3 days late with AF. I just have a good feeling about this cycle. I hope I am right or I am hoping clomid was the miracle drug :blush: being first round of it.

Awww... exciting!:happydance:
Any faint lines?


----------



## snl41296

DragonMummy said:


> no symptoms really except a wave of nausea on Sun and Mon when I woke up, then today I nearly chucked up when I was brushing my teeth. Nothing else. Am still only 8dpo which is scarily early....

:happydance: Congrats how exciting :happydance:


----------



## snl41296

Quaver said:


> Simi78 said:
> 
> 
> Were you on 150? and did you have another injection after day 10...the FS said that one forces ovulation....?? x
> 
> No 75iu. I had HCG injection (pregnyl 5000iu) on CD15 to trigger ov. That cost about £30...
> 
> 
> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> morning girls. I have some cramping today and I feel like I did 100 sit ups my stomach feels so tight. I am 6DPO and I did test crazy I know. I didn't test with DD till I was 3 days late with AF. I just have a good feeling about this cycle. I hope I am right or I am hoping clomid was the miracle drug :blush: being first round of it.Click to expand...
> 
> Awww... exciting!:happydance:
> Any faint lines?Click to expand...

no nothign yet I tried to pull anything :bfn:


----------



## Quaver

snl41296 said:


> no nothign yet I tried to pull anything :bfn:

Better luck tomorrow:flower:


----------



## keepsmiling

well like u say its veryy early
i got a pos opk last nite,, goin 2 do another one later on today and c wot it says lol x
x


----------



## snl41296

keepsmiling said:


> well like u say its veryy early
> i got a pos opk last nite,, goin 2 do another one later on today and c wot it says lol x
> x

KUP good luck


----------



## keepsmiling

i just hope i actuly ov lol x


----------



## Simi78

Quaver said:


> Simi78 said:
> 
> 
> Were you on 150? and did you have another injection after day 10...the FS said that one forces ovulation....?? x
> 
> No 75iu. I had HCG injection (pregnyl 5000iu) on CD15 to trigger ov. That cost about £30...
> 
> Lol yes thats what its called...thanks xx :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## DragonMummy

thank you!!! am at work but mightyspu has posted a pic of the bfp in my journal for me if you want to see. It's very beautiful....


----------



## keepsmiling

im gettin cramps on both sides now fxd its ov pains x


----------



## snl41296

DragonMummy said:


> thank you!!! am at work but mightyspu has posted a pic of the bfp in my journal for me if you want to see. It's very beautiful....

thats for sure awesome <3 congrats again hope I am behind you


----------



## MissyMooMoo

DragonMummy said:


> no symptoms really except a wave of nausea on Sun and Mon when I woke up, then today I nearly chucked up when I was brushing my teeth. Nothing else. Am still only 8dpo which is scarily early....

I got nausea early when I was pregnant with twins :thumbup: You are having twins hehe


----------



## Delilahsown

Congrats dm!!


----------



## wobberly

Hey all, Just a quick question. I am on my 3rd round of 50g clomid and have one week until I test. I have had bundles of wet, creamy white cm since cd18/19- is this normal for clomid or a good early pg sign?
You help would be much appreciated. x


----------



## keepsmiling

can any1 help me,, i got a pos opk yesterday lunch time
then yesterday eveinig i got a pos again,, the test line was darker than the control line
n i just did one today and its stil got a dark 2nd line but not as dark as the control line so its neg?
any ideas when il be oving . wil it be later on today x


----------



## DragonMummy

prob means you ov'd already. do another one tonight to check it is lighter x


----------



## DragonMummy

wobberley i get lots of cm all through the 2ww with clomid. x


----------



## DragonMummy

MissyMooMoo said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> no symptoms really except a wave of nausea on Sun and Mon when I woke up, then today I nearly chucked up when I was brushing my teeth. Nothing else. Am still only 8dpo which is scarily early....
> 
> I got nausea early when I was pregnant with twins :thumbup: You are having twins heheClick to expand...

omfg....


----------



## keepsmiling

when i went for the scan yesterday the fs said i shud ov about thursdayish
im now gettin a few sarp pains in my overy area so im wondering if maybe my wee was abit diluted today xx


----------



## DragonMummy

hence why we recommended temping ;)


----------



## keepsmiling

i was,, but my thermomiter ran out yestrday x


----------



## 35_Smiling

DragonMummy said:


> morning all - got me a sneaky little :bfp: this morning..... :D

OMG!! Congratulations to you both!!!!! Woohoo!!!:happydance:



keepsmiling said:


> i was,, but my thermomiter ran out yestrday x

girl you should have ran the the shop to replace it lol:dohh::haha:


----------



## Smile4me

Congrats DM !!!!!! That's Fabulous!!!

AFM I talked to my OB yesterday and she said it would be good for dh and I to take the two month break and try natural as my progesterone was 56 this last time, she will track my progesterone and we are to dtd every other day during ovulation so maybe we can get lucky and have a Christmas miracle :)

I hope everyone is doing great I need to change my siggy but cd4 today.


----------



## keepsmiling

theres no point this cycle now cos im guessing im goin 2 ov today , i, make sur ei get on for next month x


----------



## winston83

Good afternoon clomid girlies hope u are well way to many pages to read through lol
Huge congratulations to you dragon on the dragon bump u rocking h&h 9 mnths xx
Everyone else keep up the good work lol xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

well heading off girlies! got my last mid-term exam today wish me luck! bye for now!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies dm whhhooooppp hun congrats hope i will be joining you this month xxxx


----------



## Quaver

35_Smiling said:


> well heading off girlies! got my last mid-term exam today wish me luck! bye for now!

Good luck! :hi:


----------



## keepsmiling

we needed some bfp on here x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Indeed we did! x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Luck 35_Smiling on your exam!


----------



## Nashville31

Congrats DragonMummy! Hope I am not too far behind you this month.

Wishing everyone luck!

\\:D/


----------



## keepsmiling

just done anoter opk and itsdef gettin ligter, so does that mean iv already ovd and its too late to bd tonight now,
i got a few pains earlier on today so does that mean i ovd today?
x


----------



## winston83

Good luck on your exam 35smiling xxxx
Keepsmiling always worth an extra ride on the lurve train just to cover it xx


----------



## keepsmiling

does tat mean iv ovd today then?
cos earlier this monringi i d get some craps on both sides?
x


----------



## Annie18

DM congratulations honey that's brilliant news xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

DM - oh that is awesome!!!!! I will hold off on the I told you so about that ID till I get over to your journal!!!!

SNL - I hope this is it for you also hun!

simi - good news from the dr hun. Please let me know about these injectibles

em - fxed for you!

annie - op is coming up, I am so sure you are anxious to have it over with.

wobberly - I had tons of cm on clomid....it can be a s/e but it also can be a symptom!

keepsmiling - you probably will ov or did ov 24-36 hours after the darkest line. Your cramps might be the corpus lutem forming. I would bd as the egg lasts for 24 hours. 

Hi caz, win, 35...hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## keepsmiling

thats wot i was worried about, i think tomorrow wil be 1dpo,, but im worried cos i havent rely had any pains, but i did have a few cramps today x


----------



## ttcbaby117

I would just bd just to cover all basis!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh and keep those legs in the air!!! LOL


----------



## keepsmiling

haha,,, thanks ,, i think we will bd til the weekend lol x


----------



## Smile4me

well I'll be joining you in that venture next week :) How can we complain about that? LOL!!


----------



## lisaf

keepsmiling - You can still pick up a thermometer, you won't see the day the temp shifts, but you can at least see that its higher and then obsess about 2ww temps :haha: 
Also, your FS said you wouldn't O until Friday because he thought the 25mm was a cyst, not a follie, so he figured that 16mm would need a few days to grow... I swear that doc is an idiot and you probably released that 25mm 'cyst' :rofl:

wobberly - the CM can be a side effect of clomid because clomid can give you higher progesterone levels. Pregnancy also gives you higher progesterone levels so it could also be an early pregnancy sign. Since you're on the clomid, its probably just the clomid or its better to think that way so you stay sane!


----------



## keepsmiling

i think so too,, he was poop,, hes the one who made me lose weight for the clomid whre as the new 1 i had firday sed it was silly of him to do that cos the stress of it all!! hes a dumb ass,,, im def goin to c if i can c the new one,, did i tel u my lining was 11mm now, is that about right/x


----------



## lisaf

thats actually spot-on! Its supposed to reach at least 10mm...
Mine was 11 on my BFP cycle ;)


----------



## keepsmiling

right,,, im goin to folow into ur footsteps now lol
just hope i can hold off testing for abit lol x


----------



## lisaf

lol... its hard... early testing means you have longer to worry as DM alluded to! But as a total POAS addict myself, I understand testing early.


----------



## keepsmiling

i was relly good last cyce and didnt test at all, but then i didnt get a pos opks,, this time il be lucky to make it to 9dpo i think lol x


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
I actually am in disbelief that I am posting this but wanted to let you know that miracles truly happen. Someone said we were due for some good news on this thread well I have some. After 15months of TTC (this was our 15 month) 5 failed IUIs, 4 failed months of clomid, I got a natural :bfp: today at 12dpo!! :dance:
I guess the old wives tales that "oh I know my friends sister's, cousin's friend that got a BFP when she went on the wait list for IVF" can actually be true. I cannot believe it still. I have already paid my $7k deposit so I am hoping to get a lot of that back. I was suppose to start BCP in a week and start the big IVF process. We really only had one chance this month, the day of my +ve opk but it worked.

I will update more with my symptoms in a bit (or lack of) I just wanted to write something for now.

I did test early, nothing at 9dpo, something very faint (and I mean faint) at 10dpo and 11dpo but I thought it was just how those dollar tests go. This morning I had a definite line on the dollar test so grabbed the digi.

DH doesnt know yet.
more to come lovely ladies
:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







tests 002.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## lisaf

Britt!!!! OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!! I can't freaking believe it!!! SOOO happy for you!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## keepsmiling

omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :congrats:
cnt belive it,,, well done to u xx


----------



## snl41296

congrats britt so many :bfp: this week


----------



## mrphyemma

Britt that is fantastic news!!! Overjoyed for you sweetie, you so deserve it!! :yipee::happydance: :headspin: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

OMG I have the chills and I'm crying right now!
A HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS HUNNY!!!!!!!

You have given me hope!!


----------



## lisaf

Any plans on how you're going to tell him Britt?


----------



## lisaf

if you don't I have a thought... get a plain brown mailer envelope, stick your positive test in it and tell him something came from the clinic about your IVF schedule that he should see... Wrap the test in a sheet of paper and write IVF CANCELLED on it for good measure in case he can't figure it out! :haha:


----------



## Britt11

thank you so much ladies you make me cry seriously :cry:
I still cant believe it and I am no spring chicken my bday is on the 31st of October what an amazing present. Truly miracles do happen and I think when your body is ready and nature is right it happens when its suppose to.
If you remember my FSH was 10 and DH had bad morphology.

I will update my symptoms in a little bit

so many of you ladies are due like I was. Em and Smile you ladies are very soon. 
Now I just need to relax that this will stick, this is our very first ever bfp.

:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Bloody brilliant news Britt!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Smile4me

thanks hun I am seriously sitting in my cube getting ready to go to lunch with the crew and I am crying.. hehe!!!!

How old are you sweetie, I forgot ... I just turned 36 :(

I am so excited about my two months off.
What did you do this cycle sweetie?


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> if you don't I have a thought... get a plain brown mailer envelope, stick your positive test in it and tell him something came from the clinic about your IVF schedule that he should see... Wrap the test in a sheet of paper and write IVF CANCELLED on it for good measure in case he can't figure it out! :haha:

OMG I freakin love that, and I just may do that, thanks Lisa!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

Glad to help Britt!!!
Is this your first pregnancy?
I just can't believe we had two old-time members of the CC here get BFPs! :happydance: Usually its all newer members getting theirs :dohh:
Which is great too, lol... just a little depressing to not see the good luck shared with those who have been around here a while! (ack, hope that doesn't come across badly!)


----------



## keepsmiling

no i feel the same lol i love seei ppl get there bfps but its def alot nicer when the old timers get theres xx


----------



## Smile4me

It didnt come across that way, we all share the same common goal and whoever it is Thank God!!!!!

Just pray for all of us that we all get to move to the Clomid Graduate Club one and for all!

Pray for this old timer and Emma, TTC, Keepsmiling, and all the others on here, we need all we can get!


----------



## lisaf

Yes... I do agree ... newcomers or oldtimers... we ALL deserve our BFPs soon! 

I think what I meant is that those who have been around longer, we've been through lots of ups and downs with them and gotten to know them better... so in that sense its like a close friend getting their BFP... and in that sense its super wonderful to see!


----------



## babyloulou

Britt- i've just heard the news from Smile!! :happydance: I am SO happy for you! After what we were saying the other day about my OHs morphology/motility being the same! I told you that you could do it honey! :thumbup: congratulations xxxxxx :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

BRITTTTTT OMG!!!!! That is sooooo awesome!!!!!!! Oh now I have to ask you to post your chart so I can stalk it!!!!!! I am soooo soooo soooo happy for you!


----------



## Nashville31

So happy for you Britt!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Smile4me

I know us women with dh's who have slow swimmers, There is HOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay for everyone!!

Lisa I totally understood what you meant hun we have all been through so much here, I almost broke down and cried last night as I remember exactly a year ago dh and I were in Wisconsin discussing our baby making in a hotel and we were laughing that we would get pregnant soon.... Now look at me. ha! I am soooooo motivated and not going to stress this cycle hopefully a natural cycle will do the trick. :)


----------



## keepsmiling

just need to c the rest of us get our bfps soon x


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> Britt- i've just heard the news from Smile!! :happydance: I am SO happy for you! After what we were saying the other day about my OHs morphology/motility being the same! I told you that you could do it honey! :thumbup: congratulations xxxxxx :happydance:

I know hon, I was thinking of you and just posted on the other thread was going to PM you if I hadnt heard. It does show you that it only takes one good swimmer and there is hope, sometimes it just takes a bit longer. Its funny all this modern medicine that we have but sometimes just old fashioned au naturale works. How are you feeling? cant believe how far you are.



Smile4me said:


> It didnt come across that way, we all share the same common goal and whoever it is Thank God!!!!!
> 
> Just pray for all of us that we all get to move to the Clomid Graduate Club one and for all!
> 
> Pray for this old timer and Emma, TTC, Keepsmiling, and all the others on here, we need all we can get!

I am praying for all of you. I remember how elated I was when Lisa and Lou got their bfps...it is so nice for the ole timers (not literally ha ha) get the bfps because it does show hope for the rest of us.
Well I am starting a trend, the rest of you are next!!!!



lisaf said:


> Glad to help Britt!!!
> Is this your first pregnancy?
> I just can't believe we had two old-time members of the CC here get BFPs! :happydance: Usually its all newer members getting theirs :dohh:
> Which is great too, lol... just a little depressing to not see the good luck shared with those who have been around here a while! (ack, hope that doesn't come across badly!)

Hi Lisa yes its our first pregnancy and first bfp!!! not even a hint of one in all these months. And this was a natural bfp absolutely no meds or procedures this month...unreal hey?



ttcbaby117 said:


> BRITTTTTT OMG!!!!! That is sooooo awesome!!!!!!! Oh now I have to ask you to post your chart so I can stalk it!!!!!! I am soooo soooo soooo happy for you!

thanks hon. Actually I truly did not temp this cycle...I found the temping so stressful because I would be worried to wake up with a low temp...you know. I literally gave my thermometer to DH to hide and my back up a couple of days later :rofl:
We BD 3 days before my +ve opk and then the day of the + opk because I was travelling ect.. :blush: we even tried the day after the +ve opk which was likely O day but DH couldnt :blush:



keepsmiling said:


> just need to c the rest of us get our bfps soon x

I want that too hon and I feel it will be happening soon...perhaps the stress off of us getting IVF treatment helped. I mean i really thought that was old wives tales and everyone kept telling me that...and I was like yeah right put a pipe in it, some of us have medical issues that dont allow us to "just relax and conceive" :winkwink: so maybe there is something in that.

The only things I did this cycle was:
baby aspirin from O day on....I took this because that was on my IVF protocol so thought I would try that
Royal Jelly (only 2 tabs) suppose to help with egg quality but i missed an entire week...so who knows lol
and a maternal vitamin, thats it literally.

I layed in bed for an hour after with legs against the wall and really tried to relax and then got up...

Symptoms were and are very minimal, let me know if you want me to post them

thank you everyone, you ladies are by far my favorite- seriously never had such positivty and general happiness about my bfp. I am sticking around like Lisa so you cant get rid of me. You truly made my day even more amazing. thank you ladies.
:hugs:
:hugs:


----------



## boots2

Fantastic news Britt huge congratulations and wishes for a happy healthy pregnancy.
Every BFP increases my hope just a little bit lets hope we are on a role I have my scan tomorrow and want loads a big fat follies
Sarah x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've sent you a PM Britt xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Britt!!!! YES please post your symptoms....I am so into that! 

OK, you have given me motivation to just leave well enough alone....once I get my peaks on my cbfm I will just let nature takes its course.


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh congratulations Britt!!! About time we started getting some new graduations from here! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

Britt11 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I actually am in disbelief that I am posting this but wanted to let you know that miracles truly happen. Someone said we were due for some good news on this thread well I have some. After 15months of TTC (this was our 15 month) 5 failed IUIs, 4 failed months of clomid, I got a natural :bfp: today at 12dpo!! :dance:
> I guess the old wives tales that "oh I know my friends sister's, cousin's friend that got a BFP when she went on the wait list for IVF" can actually be true. I cannot believe it still. I have already paid my $7k deposit so I am hoping to get a lot of that back. I was suppose to start BCP in a week and start the big IVF process. We really only had one chance this month, the day of my +ve opk but it worked.
> 
> I will update more with my symptoms in a bit (or lack of) I just wanted to write something for now.
> 
> I did test early, nothing at 9dpo, something very faint (and I mean faint) at 10dpo and 11dpo but I thought it was just how those dollar tests go. This morning I had a definite line on the dollar test so grabbed the digi.
> 
> DH doesnt know yet.
> more to come lovely ladies
> :hugs:

whooopppp britt you have done it lv so glad for you hunnie :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

heres my opk cd12 xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0006.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## keepsmiling

almost pos caz, maybe tomorrowx


----------



## Britt11

:hugs:


ttcbaby117 said:


> Britt!!!! YES please post your symptoms....I am so into that!
> 
> OK, you have given me motivation to just leave well enough alone....once I get my peaks on my cbfm I will just let nature takes its course.

Thanks, I temped for about 10 months straight...I dont think it was doing me any favours.... maybe thats why our FS recommended not doing it, it was hard to give up the thermometer but glad I did :hugs:

Okay symptoms here they are and I loved reading others too:

I will agree with most, I had less symptoms in the 2ww than non-pregnant ones, I think PMS is pretty potent. last month i had tons of cramping from 7dpo and on and this month not.

anyway:
*
O day*- decent amount of cramping that lasted a couple hours
*1dpo- 4dpo*- literally nothing, except maybe one and half days of sore nipples which I always get after O.
*5dpo-6dpo*- came down with a "flu" which is odd for me as I havent been sick in years. I was very achy and tired actually exhausted...I couldnt do anything
*7dpo*- felt great, ++ energy definitely thought I was out
*8 dpo*- no cramps, but a wierd ticklish flutter in my stomach that lasted like a minute...didnt hurt just tickled lol. No other symptoms
*9dpo*- nothing, actually had sushi and a couple martinis at girls night out...lol
BFN. Slept really soundly.
chap lips (symptom? I dont know...)
*10dpo*- feeling a bit tired but I can honestly say really felt out...so its true when girls say that. I had a glass of vino at dinner...lol. took a dollar test (because I had 10 and why not)...some sort of wierd smudge line after 10 mins, you would need high powered binocs to see it. Restless sleep but DH kept me up
Chap lips lol...
Shooting pain in boobs that came and went but no sore breasts
ate my dinner like someone was going to steel it :rofl:
*11dpo*- did a dollar test, again might see a faint something after about 5 mins but really not much darker. VERY bad gas...no af cramps but feeling a bit heavy from all the gas. Hungry, shooting boob pain in the am and thats it. slept like a rock, very heavy sleep.
*12dpo*- woke up tested and bfp!! :thumbup: No symptoms as I sit here. No sore breasts and no cramps.

I just did a FRER as I started doubting the other tests and its at least half as dark as the control line or more and came up right away...so dollar tests and ICs are very weak...


DragonMummy said:


> oooh congratulations Britt!!! About time we started getting some new graduations from here! xxx

I agree, thanks. I was wondering where you were at. How are you doing love? 

Okay I am heading out here for awhile to get some fresh air
talk soon
:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

awesome britt...thanks!


----------



## DragonMummy

am with you on the tired thing, Britt - am shattered! 


Finally managed to get a pic of my hpt up on here - not bad for 8dpo I reckon! x

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01147.jpg


----------



## keepsmiling

boootiful lines x


----------



## Smile4me

OK Ladies, lets all go buy up the baby aspirin and Royal Jelly!!!!
Get our share of preseed and a lot of baby dancing and hopefully we can keep this trend up .... We need two for November!!! Two for December!!


----------



## keepsmiling

well ill reserve december lol hehe xx


----------



## caz & bob

the line are nice dm fx for the rest of us now we get awer bfps xxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

smile4me...LOL...that is hilarious! the suppliers of royal jelly and preseed are probably going to wonder wth is going on!


----------



## Smile4me

HAHA I would take stock out on it if I knew for sure it would give us all the BFP's ... I am stopping on my way home from work to buy Royal Jelly as I have the baby aspirin at home I was going to give it a try this natural month... UGH I was going to take a break but I can't lol!!!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

Right canbu tell me wot baby asprin and royal jely do x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha I understand smile......it was hard to take a break....and ya know what....you can take a break and still use the royal jelly and aspirin. Look at it this way, you have to experiment to see what works for when you go to ttc again.

If you think of it this way then maybe it wont be so much of ttc....ya know!


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks sweetie, that is a great way to look at it and I am ALL about experimenting :)

This is what I found on the subjects:
Royal jelly is a deeply nourishing food supplement known to enhance fertility. In the bee colony, the Queen Bee is fed large quantities of royal jelly for the first days of growth which causes her to develop ovaries and gives her the ability to lay eggs. Royal is rich in protein, vitamins B-1, B-2, B-6, C, E, niacin, pantothenic acid, biotin, inositol and folic acid.Hives that include a queen bee can potentially harvest 500 grams of royal jelly during a six month period. 

In the Infertility Cure, fertility expert Dr. Randine Lewis describes several studies that detail why royal jelly is beneficial to fertility: Bogdan Tekavcic, M.D., a Yugoslavian gynecologist, conducted a study in which the majority of women who were given bee pollen with royal jelly showed improvement or disappearance of their menstrual problems, while there was no change in the placebo group. Another study showed bee pollen significantly improved sperm production in men. Bee pollen, which is worker bee food, is rich in vitamins, minerals, nucleic acids, and steroid hormones, and improves health, endurance, and immunity. Royal jelly is modified pollen fed only to the reproducing queen bee, whose job it is to produce more infant bees. This nutritive tonic might be considered the bee equivalent of fertility drugs. Rich in amino acids, vitamins, and enzymes, royal jelly helps the queen lay millions of eggs and live longer than the worker bee.

BABY ASPIRIN
There is some research to suggest that taking a daily dose of baby aspirin can actually help with fertility as well. Baby aspirin helps to increase the flow of blood to the uterus. This, in turn, makes the uterine lining healthier, and helps with successful implantation. Other studies suggest that aspirin actually increases the amount of activity in your ovaries, and allows your ovaries to release multiple eggs during ovulation. Some health care providers may actually prescribe baby aspirin if you are having trouble with fertility issues


----------



## Smile4me

Britt hun out of curiousity
did your DH have a regimine of any sort?

Also the royal jelly did you take the pill or natural form?


----------



## lisaf

I wonder if the makers of softcups are also confused :haha: Think these companies have any clue?


----------



## babyloulou

I read an article a while ago that the makers of Instead Softcups are trying to get the license to market them as a fertility aid but are finding it hard to get permission! Surely there is enough evidence by now! :lol:

I thoroughly recommend Fresh Royal Jelly (for egg quality), Preseed (for his swimmers) and Softcups (to keep everything together!) It was mine and many others magic formula! :thumbup:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi Ladies :wave: congrats to the girls that got their :bfp: how exciting. You all give me hope. I am currently in my tww and today I have been so crampy I am pretty sure I o'd on Friday and today I have what feels like af cramps and my ovaries are twinging a bit and honestly I just feel huge!! It sucks. I normally get this right before o time and I did, but it just started up again today and it is making me so uncomfortable.


----------



## Delilahsown

Britt11 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I actually am in disbelief that I am posting this but wanted to let you know that miracles truly happen. Someone said we were due for some good news on this thread well I have some. After 15months of TTC (this was our 15 month) 5 failed IUIs, 4 failed months of clomid, I got a natural :bfp: today at 12dpo!! :dance:
> I guess the old wives tales that "oh I know my friends sister's, cousin's friend that got a BFP when she went on the wait list for IVF" can actually be true. I cannot believe it still. I have already paid my $7k deposit so I am hoping to get a lot of that back. I was suppose to start BCP in a week and start the big IVF process. We really only had one chance this month, the day of my +ve opk but it worked.
> 
> I will update more with my symptoms in a bit (or lack of) I just wanted to write something for now.
> 
> I did test early, nothing at 9dpo, something very faint (and I mean faint) at 10dpo and 11dpo but I thought it was just how those dollar tests go. This morning I had a definite line on the dollar test so grabbed the digi.
> 
> DH doesnt know yet.
> more to come lovely ladies
> :hugs:

Yay Britt!!!!! CONGRATS!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Britt11

:hugs:Hey ladies, I am still in shock...unreal after all this time, I did go to the store and get a massage...ha ha



caz & bob said:


> heres my opk cd12 xxxxxxx

Caz looking really good :thumbup: I would say O in the next couple of days for sure which is bang on!!



DragonMummy said:


> am with you on the tired thing, Britt - am shattered!
> 
> 
> Finally managed to get a pic of my hpt up on here - not bad for 8dpo I reckon! x
> 
> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01147.jpg

OMG are you serious???!!!! How did I not hear anything about your bfp until now??!!!! :happydance::happydance::dance::yipee::yipee:8 dpo and you have that line, amazing!! wonder if its twins :winkwink: Tell us your story, were you on Clomid this month?? do anything different?
huge congrats!!!!! :hugs:



Smile4me said:


> OK Ladies, lets all go buy up the baby aspirin and Royal Jelly!!!!
> Get our share of preseed and a lot of baby dancing and hopefully we can keep this trend up .... We need two for November!!! Two for December!!

absolutely it must have helped me!! I didnt take the royal jelly as much as i should of this cycle, but it must have helped. Cool articles about the 2 Smile!! Yes I thought if baby aspirin is part of the IVF protocol for every lady than it must be a good thing, it is suppose to help with blood flow to the uterus and implanatation. I am going to ask how long I need to keep taking it...


ttcbaby117 said:


> smile4me...LOL...that is hilarious! the suppliers of royal jelly and preseed are probably going to wonder wth is going on!

:rofl:



Smile4me said:


> HAHA I would take stock out on it if I knew for sure it would give us all the BFP's ... I am stopping on my way home from work to buy Royal Jelly as I have the baby aspirin at home I was going to give it a try this natural month... UGH I was going to take a break but I can't lol!!!!!

I think in your mind think you are having a break like we were like okay if it doesnt work this month we have IVF next month but definitely do things to help like the Royal Jelly and aspirin



Smile4me said:


> Britt hun out of curiousity
> did your DH have a regimine of any sort?
> 
> Also the royal jelly did you take the pill or natural form?

Hey, no DH did what he always does...he tried to keep the laptop off the lap he was still taking vitamins (although the FS said it wouldnt help) and he was drinking a bit less but other than that- nothing. No healthy diet no working out....he really has been SUPER stressed with work and was barely in the mood when we BD. 

I just took the generic brand Royal Jelly in the pill form (super cheap) i have heard the natural form is better but who knows :shrug:



babyloulou said:


> I read an article a while ago that the makers of Instead Softcups are trying to get the license to market them as a fertility aid but are finding it hard to get permission! Surely there is enough evidence by now! :lol:
> 
> I thoroughly recommend Fresh Royal Jelly (for egg quality), Preseed (for his swimmers) and Softcups (to keep everything together!) It was mine and many others magic formula! :thumbup:

I completely agree :hugs: I used a tiny and I mean very tiny bit of Preseed on the day of my +ve opk (which must have been the time we conceived as 3 days before that is very unlikely) 

Hey girls this is my FRER from this morning at 12dpo if your interested- I guess the cheapies really live up to their name!! 

talk soon, :hugs:

what it downloaded the wrong pic, trying again...
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment.jpg
File size: 5.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Britt11

okay hope this one goes through...
and it didnt...sorry ignore this pic, one last try
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment.jpg
File size: 5.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Britt11

okay last try for the FRER...sorry for all the posts :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## sma1588

congrats to all the new BFPS......

HOW LONG WERE YOU ALL ON THE CLOMID AND WHAT DAYS AND MG WAS IT?


----------



## lisaf

thats a gorgeous FRER!!! Did you tell OH yet?


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> thats a gorgeous FRER!!! Did you tell OH yet?

thanks
Yes I just told DH!!!!! ha ha he came home early.
Lisa I used your idea and it was hilarious, thank you so much. I had a hand written paper in the fertility folder mailing envelope and wrote in big bold marker
"Dear Sir/Madam, we are informing you that your IVF has been cancelled...than a little further down I wrote congratulations Daddy love your wife....p.s. we did it!!"
well obviously he didnt read far enough b/c he said "why did they cancel our IVF????!!!!" :rofl:
After I made him read the full letter, I gave them the gift box of 2 pregnancy tests and little booties (thanks Smile) :)
He is elated. :hugs:


sma1588 said:


> congrats to all the new BFPS......
> 
> HOW LONG WERE YOU ALL ON THE CLOMID AND WHAT DAYS AND MG WAS IT?

thank you :hugs:
actually I wasnt on Clomid this cycle as i had to be off of it for at least 2 months before IVF...I have been off it for 3 months now and tried Clomid for 4 months but we have MF as a problem as well so maybe thats why it didnt work. We were obviously more relaxed about it as we knew IVF was starting next cycle and it happend.
good luck to you, DM was on clomid this cycle and she got her bfp


----------



## lisaf

hahahaha Britt!! I love it!!! Such a great announcement story :haha: Can't believe he didn't read the whole letter first :dohh:

(Dang hormones making me cry at all this happiness today!)


----------



## Onelildream

YAY, Britt! Change your ticker! lol


----------



## Quaver

Congratulations Britt!:wohoo:


----------



## jordansmum

CONGRATS BOTH OF YOU ON UR BFPS ;-) lets hope we get a few more this month ;-)


----------



## 35_Smiling

Quaver said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> well heading off girlies! got my last mid-term exam today wish me luck! bye for now!
> 
> Good luck! :hi:Click to expand...

thanks I feel it in my bones i passed with a "B" but will not find out until Monday! :happydance:


----------



## 35_Smiling

ttcbaby117 said:


> Oh and keep those legs in the air!!! LOL

ttc: ya cracking me up!:rofl:



Britt11 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I actually am in disbelief that I am posting this but wanted to let you know that miracles truly happen. Someone said we were due for some good news on this thread well I have some. After 15months of TTC (this was our 15 month) 5 failed IUIs, 4 failed months of clomid, I got a natural :bfp: today at 12dpo!! :dance: :hugs:

You too! wow that is two for the day! :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS TO THE YOU AND HUBBY! whoohoo! 



Britt11 said:


> Yes I just told DH!!!!! ha ha he came home early.
> Lisa I used your idea and it was hilarious, thank you so much. I had a hand written paper in the fertility folder mailing envelope and wrote in big bold marker
> "Dear Sir/Madam, we are informing you that your IVF has been cancelled...than a little further down I wrote congratulations Daddy love your wife....p.s. we did it!!"
> well obviously he didnt read far enough b/c he said "why did they cancel our IVF????!!!!" :rofl:
> After I made him read the full letter, I gave them the gift box of 2 pregnancy tests and little booties (thanks Smile) :)
> He is elated. :hugs:
> QUOTE]
> 
> Britt: OMG why the hell i am laughing and crying at the same time! gosh I am just so happy very happy
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> hahahaha Britt!! I love it!!! Such a great announcement story :haha: Can't believe he didn't read the whole letter first :dohh:
> 
> (Dang hormones making me cry at all this happiness today!)
> 
> lisaf: I feel you lol and I am not even prego..Click to expand...


----------



## winston83

Omg I don't read for like a couple of hours and another bfp pops up Britt I am soooooo happy for you massive congratulations so pleased you don't have to do the whole iVF thing have a very h&h 9 months 
Looking forward to scan pics girls and lisaf I agree it's super nice to have some of us oldtimers getting our bfps xxx


----------



## daviess3

Congrats ladies on bfps well done!!!!!! i am currently o cd16 i had two quite dark lines on opk yest but 2nd not quite as dark as first, yesterday afternnon an evening an again this morning having period like cramps an extreme bloating do you think im ovulating now or its building up to release!! As i didnt bd last night help!!!!!!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ok whos next! These things come in threes! hehe


----------



## Quaver

daviess3 said:


> Congrats ladies on bfps well done!!!!!! i am currently o cd16 i had two quite dark lines on opk yest but 2nd not quite as dark as first, yesterday afternnon an evening an again this morning having period like cramps an extreme bloating do you think im ovulating now or its building up to release!! As i didnt bd last night help!!!!!!!!!! :dohh:

Maybe you are! Egg lives for 24hrs, get :sex: :happydance:


----------



## Mum2miller

Congrats Britt and DM!! hope i havent missed any other BFP this thread is going so fast ATM. Hopefully we see a few more soon HH9 months ladies!! 


Hopefully someone can help answer this question... i was talking to my OB today and she has looked at my scan results and said that the 2 corpus luteum on my right side that were present on cd 13 may have been from previous cycles and the one thats was only 12mm on my left was most likely the one i was going to OV this month?? is it even possible for 2 to stick around and not be considered cysts?? the sonogragher said that she was 99% sure that the 2 CL had already OV either that day or the previous and that they were current Follies and not old? what should i believe?


----------



## boots2

Morning
Hope everyones feeling good.
I had my 12 day scan first thing and WE HAVE FOUR LOVELY BIG FOLLICLES !!!!!!!!
The FS thinks I will ovulate late tomorrow or early on Friday so the 100 has really worked lets just hope one of dh s swimmers get s its navigation right. Everything else is apparently perfect ,my hormones are mad I am so horny its untrue so we have a busy few days fx d this will be our month.
Sarah xx


----------



## snl41296

I get my blood results back today not sure what time but I have to call my midwife today at 9am... just to see that I ovulated which I know for a fact I did. This test was from another doc but I don't see that doc till Nov 16th =O crazy I know So i called my midwife to tell me them =) 
still having crampy feelings for the past 3 days. I am 7DPO and I tested :bfn: I go to acupuncture today at 9am. i took my vitimins and was gagging alittle :wacko: why I have no idea I take vitimins every day. LOL and thats all with me for today


----------



## Simi78

boots2 said:


> Morning
> Hope everyones feeling good.
> I had my 12 day scan first thing and WE HAVE FOUR LOVELY BIG FOLLICLES !!!!!!!!
> The FS thinks I will ovulate late tomorrow or early on Friday so the 100 has really worked lets just hope one of dh s swimmers get s its navigation right. Everything else is apparently perfect ,my hormones are mad I am so horny its untrue so we have a busy few days fx d this will be our month.
> Sarah xx

WOW well done hun!!! Good luck, its your turn now for the big BFP!!!!!!

Congrats Britt....really happy for you...you deserve it xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all its horrible and cold here xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi there cold here too in Maidstone x


----------



## winston83

Hey caz yeah it's bloody freezing here today aswell 
Hey simi n missy how's it going xx
Sarah that's a great results let's hope u catch that eggie xx
Snl 7dpo is still early fx it's your mnth xx
Everyone else hope ur all great keep bd xx let's get lots more bfps before Santa comes xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey winston not too bad ta...cold ....but warm in here hehe


----------



## Nashville31

Ladies, tell me what you think. I went to the store last night to buy my tests and noticed a First Response Test that said you can take it 6 days before your cycle should start. So...of course I took it - BFN. :dohh: I knew I shouldn't have done it.

So now I am wondering...am I out for this month? I definitely thought this would be our month. However, after 5 years of trying I knew in the back of my mind it was a long shot.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Nashville I would definitely not say you are out. Those test are not going to work that early for everyone. Your body may not give off enough hormone just yet, so I say you are not out until you get af. Here is some :dust:!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

And from me too :dust: I agree with ready


----------



## Nashville31

Thank you girls! I really needed that today. 

Wishing you all the best as well!

:dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Britt - OMG.....your story gave me chills...that is awesome! I am over the moon for you!

boots- yeah for oving!!!!!

SNL - congrats on the ovulating

mum2miller - not sure of that answer to that one!

win, lisaf, smile4me, onelildream - hi huns how are you?

nash - defo. not not out....it all depends on when you implanted. if you implant late then your body will not make enough HCG to make the test positive.


----------



## Nashville31

I think I implanted on Monday. Just really crampy that day. Is that too soon to show up?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

How many days from O was it? x


----------



## Mum2miller

my Ob said today that blood tests show 10 days post conception and im pretty sure implantation occurs between 6 - 12 dpo so id say too early for poas but a blood test would defs show...


----------



## Quaver

Nashville31 said:



> I think I implanted on Monday. Just really crampy that day. Is that too soon to show up?

How many dpo are you?
There's nly one way to find out:winkwink: I think one can use hpt from 2 days after implantation:flower:


----------



## Nashville31

Hey ladies. I am 8 dpo...possibly 7, but I think 8 dpo. Do you think that is too early? Maybe I should get a blood test done?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey I just got my FSH levels back from docs and they say I have FSH of 10.9 and LSH of 4.7. Does anybody know what this means..I am 41


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Nashville,
I was super crampy yesterday and I am hoping that was implantation. I am pretty sure I o'ed on Thursday of last week. My fingers are crossed for all of us.


----------



## Nashville31

Ready2bamommy...sounds like we are both on the same track this month. About 2 days a part. I am wishing the best for you and saying prayers for everyone.


----------



## keepsmiling

any1 1dpo today?? i need some1 to keep me san in the 2ww x


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Yes I am praying a lot..lol I hope we get our :bfp:'s. How long have you been ttc? I am on my 14th month, second round of clomid days 5-9.


----------



## Nashville31

We have been TTC for 5 years with 4 failed IUI's and 2 miscarriages. We have been diagnosed as Secondary Infertility. I have been on at least 12 rounds of clomid, so I know this is my last month on it. But I just started progesterone, which the doctors believe may be the reason why we have had our 2 recent miscarriages. We shall see...

All I know is God is good all the time. And He is with us during this emotional rollercoaster as well.

Keep me posted on your progress this month!

:flower:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

So does anybody know lol


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Nashville, 
Wow you have been on a journey. I know it will happen for you. You have a great attitude about it. I will keep you posted and you do the same.


----------



## Nashville31

Thanks Ready2bamommy! We all have been on a journey and definitely deserve our :bfp:.

Missy...I wish I could help you, but I have no idea. Sorry! Hopefully someone else can chime in and give you some feedback.


----------



## Smile4me

This is why I should not be working from home,,,, I just read Mom2Miller's story and I am in tears! Then I started watching Say Yes to the Dress and here comes the water works again :(

Mom2Miller I cannot even imagine hun what you are going through but I can sympathize sweetie, I delivered twins at 8 months knowing they had their cords tangled and passed away so my birthing them was extremely quiet and somber I had to deliver, plan a funeral, and bury two babies, it was the most horrific thing I have ever been through so if you EVER need someone to just listen I am always here :) (HUGS)

Nashville hun you are SO right, its all in Gods time and we all have to be patient and be reassured that it will happen when it is meant to be.
I had my first mc my second round of clomid and I feel so left behind but I know it is going to happen with a positive attitude and such wonderful support from this forum, lets ride this journey together :)


----------



## keepsmiling

omg smile.. i had no idea about the twins hun, my heart goes out to u x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Omg smile neither did I. :hugs:


----------



## Nashville31

Smile...:hugs:

We all have our story, but wow. You definitely have been on a "journey". I am adding you to my prayer list for sure.

[-o&lt;


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks ladies, it has been 12 years but the ironic part of it is God brought me my daughter Hana the exact same day a year later, I know it is amazing! Hana had a dream about me having a baby in June when I got my bfp, so I'm thinking there is something to that.... she might just be my little angel .. :) All my girls are my angels ... the twins were girls as well, identical in the same sack (monoamniotic)


----------



## keepsmiling

its amazing how strong us ladies actully are and how well we cope withthe shit we get chucked at us 
but smile u relly have amazd me,, ur an amazingly stong woman :hugs: x


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

OMG smile I am so sad that you had to go through that. :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

awww thanks hun but I am truly a believer God gives you what you can handle... trust me there were days in the past that I would walk into my closet and just pray "What else can these shoulders take God" lol and I got the stregnth to move on ...hence why Christmas is such an important day for my girls and I, we left and never returned and here we are with my wonderful amazing dh :) that is what gets me through hun knowing that no matter what I am dealt there is going to be something good that will turn out of it. I am still very pissed about my mc and having to tell my girls once again of bad news but it's teaching them that life isnt always fair and great and full of rainbows and butterflies but it's reality and we take what we get and we appreciate what we get :)
OK rant over, I'm so emotional today!! lol


----------



## snl41296

Smile4me said:


> This is why I should not be working from home,,,, I just read Mom2Miller's story and I am in tears! Then I started watching Say Yes to the Dress and here comes the water works again :(
> 
> Mom2Miller I cannot even imagine hun what you are going through but I can sympathize sweetie, I delivered twins at 8 months knowing they had their cords tangled and passed away so my birthing them was extremely quiet and somber I had to deliver, plan a funeral, and bury two babies, it was the most horrific thing I have ever been through so if you EVER need someone to just listen I am always here :) (HUGS)
> 
> Nashville hun you are SO right, its all in Gods time and we all have to be patient and be reassured that it will happen when it is meant to be.
> I had my first mc my second round of clomid and I feel so left behind but I know it is going to happen with a positive attitude and such wonderful support from this forum, lets ride this journey together :)

:cry::cry:i am so sorry


----------



## keepsmiling

im feelin quite emotional today, just keep thinkin bout all th wot ifs,, and y me,, but i no ill be ok,, x


----------



## Nashville31

Smile...so glad I "ran in to you" today. You are truly an inspiration. God has amazing plans for you and your family...Better than you can ever imagine. Thanks for sharing today. It has helped more than you realize.


----------



## daviess3

Smile thats so sad im so sorry wishing you natural bfp u more than deserve it! I have been ultra bloated today an still not quite a positive ov test but very nearly do you get very bloated at ov on clomid? anyone?


----------



## Smile4me

awww your so welcome, people are brought into our lives for a reason! I really want to be an advocate for abused women and children, I know someday that dream will come true!

OK so yes clomid does make some women bloated, I have gained 9 pounds since I started clomid :( Davies what cd are you on sweetie?

Who's next to test??


----------



## Smile4me

KS hun you are going to be fine, just keep your chin up and know that Britt, Dragonmummy and Lisa F got their BFP's we can!!!!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Davies, 
Clomid makes me so bloated. That is one thing I don't like about it, but I will suffer through it, if it gets me my :bfp:


----------



## jordansmum

hiya every1 i tested this morning and got a messed up positive test yet this afternoon its negative , ive heard of chemical pregnancy results but wouldnt it be the same this afternoon? what do you guys think? thanks im only on cd 19 i think im on 28 day cycles ish


----------



## Smile4me

do you have pics of both?


----------



## jordansmum

no i could take some thou thing is its only a cheap test im just wondering if i should get aother and do it first thing in the orning? see im thinking if it was a chemical 1 then it would of been the same in the afternoon omg its doing my head in is it way to early to test? thansk


----------



## Smile4me

How many days are you past ovulation? Yes I believe its way too early


----------



## jordansmum

yea il have to wait a few days and try again ;-( thanks


----------



## ttcbaby117

Smile4me - oh hun that is horrible...so sorry! 

Mum2miller - I was in tears this morning after I read your story also.....I actually had to log off and start working to get my mind off of it....I really is just horrible what you have gone through.

missy - I am not 100% sure but I think your FSH might be a bit high. I think anything over 10 is how they gauge it. Sorry hun but I cant help you on the other number. Maybe you can try and google it.

Jordansmum - yeah it could have been an evap line...sounds a bit early to count yourself out though.

AFM - well like you ladies I have been emotional....I feel like I am slipping into my old patterns from when I was ttc before...ya know the obsessing and always thinking about it. During my break it was always on my mind but not at the forefront like it is now. reading what you guys have been chatting about has helped though. Smile4me you are so right...we will get our bfps.....I just wish I knew how to relax and let go.....


----------



## MissyMooMoo

thanks ttcbaby I am apparently borderline


----------



## keepsmiling

does nay1 have the link to the who website bout sa, im worried hubbys is low x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

anything under 20 million per mil is low

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semen_analysis

The typical volume of semen collected is around one-half to one teaspoonful (2-6 milliliters) of fluid. Less semen would indicate fewer total sperm, which may affect fertility. More semen indicates too much fluid, which may dilute the concentration of sperm. The semen should initially be thick and then liquefy within 10 to 30 minutes. If this does not occur, then it may impede sperm movement.

Sperm concentration (also called sperm density) is measured in millions of sperm per milliliter (mL) of semen. Normal is 20 million or more sperm per mL, with a total of 80 million or more sperm in one ejaculation. Fewer sperm and/or a lower sperm concentration may impair fertility. Following a vasectomy, the goal is to have no sperm detected in the semen sample.


----------



## keepsmiling

its the motilty
im woried bouw x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I don't know about this sorry maybe somebody else can help u


----------



## keepsmiling

anyone?
x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

keepsmiling - have you tried using that preseed its meant to help the motility hun, sorry its the best i have... 

The motility range should be at 40% or above i think, but preseed and vitamins for your DH should help? xx


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh so 40 is ok then?
well that was auite ahwile ago he had it done,, plus we got it nto the hosp just under an hour lter,, and i didnt no we had to keep it warm
plus hubby has relly cut bak on the booze,, he used to drink like 4 days a week, n now its ust firdays n not every friday n only a few
n yuh we use concievve plus x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Just wondering. if my opk starts to fade out today would it it to late to get in bd for any chances? My chart shot up today to...could it mean i had a late ovulation?? please check it out and let me know...its so confusing....

liaf could i have ov today instead??


----------



## MrsGAnderson

if it helps My doctor said it has to be tested within 20mins, and by the hour alot of them have died off... and the same as you said to keep it as warm as possible. but yeh 40%, im glad i made you feel better :) xx


----------



## keepsmiling

u have hun,,, btw isit normal to feel relly horny on clomid lol x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

lol i do get horny on it more than i did before, but mine seems to be at the most inconvienient times ha! you know when you just cant but you really want to! ha ha xx


----------



## sma1588

oh no so thats what i have to look foward to when i start my clomid?!? haha poor OH like its not enough now i can only imagine that happening to me on clomid! well he better get ready then.....


so if you all dont mind me asking how much do you BD? is it just duringthe fertile times? every other day? or whats best for being on the clomid as far as BDing.....spill the beans ladies lol


----------



## keepsmiling

i think thy say every other day, we normay do it every other day, and then when i get a almsot pos opk we dtd til about 3 days afyer i get a neg after the pos
but since firday weve been dtd every day::: so much fun x


----------



## sma1588

cool i think we can stick with every other day, we have done it before. i usually want it most when AF is hear and that sux because OH does too but to me thats just nasty so when its all over its on for a few days lol........im pretty excited about taking the clomid if it would just hurry up and get here


----------



## keepsmiling

sma wot is ur sig about bein gutted like a fish?
xx


----------



## lisaf

35smile - I think you have already O'd based on your chart and OPKs.. .no harm in a little recreational BDing, lol.. but don't think it would improve your chances of conception either.

Missy - I'm assuming your test was done around cycle day 3, right? That is the cycle day when almost all the data out there was collected on.
The LH to FSH ratio should be close to 1:1... if the LH is higher than the FSH, especially if its 2:1 or more, then it can indicate PCOS... so your LH level looks fine.
The FSH is on the high side, but also know that it can vary from cycle to cycle... sometimes higher sometimes lower etc... 

ALSO, the should have checked your estadriol... because a super high estradriol level can actually suppress your FSH which can make it look like its better than it is... that also varies from cycle to cycle (when the FSH is suppressed by the estradriol, that doesn't mean things are better that cycle).


----------



## daviess3

Im currently cd 16 not sure if ov today not quite pos on test but had pain an extremely bloated!! bd tonight just incase!! Fingers crossed for us all!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lisaf said:


> 35smile - I think you have already O'd based on your chart and OPKs.. .no harm in a little recreational BDing, lol.. but don't think it would improve your chances of conception either.
> 
> Missy - I'm assuming your test was done around cycle day 3, right? That is the cycle day when almost all the data out there was collected on.
> The LH to FSH ratio should be close to 1:1... if the LH is higher than the FSH, especially if its 2:1 or more, then it can indicate PCOS... so your LH level looks fine.
> The FSH is on the high side, but also know that it can vary from cycle to cycle... sometimes higher sometimes lower etc...
> 
> ALSO, the should have checked your estadriol... because a super high estradriol level can actually suppress your FSH which can make it look like its better than it is... that also varies from cycle to cycle (when the FSH is suppressed by the estradriol, that doesn't mean things are better that cycle).

Yes it was done on day 3. I am 42 so I didn't know what to expect but I guessed it would be higher than 9 as I know 9 is normal....so mine being 10.9 is nearly 11 so it is already showing elevated signs (borderline) :nope: 

Yes I did have the estadrial done but they said that takes longer for the results to come back and that will be ready next week so I am awaiting that one. Lisa can I ask how old you are please sorry to be nosey :blush:

Thanks so much for explaining this. I can always rely on you! Your great :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

I'm 29 ... I learned about the estadrial thing from this awesome infertility blog written by a doctor.
https://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/
I went back to the start and read from there... only got a few months into it though.


----------



## 35_Smiling

wow did you all know this forum has over 406,000 viewers and about 14,000 replies?? Damnn this must be the hotest forum out!

thanks lisaf...well i guess i am out then...we bd too late arggg i think the times we did those spermasides prop died....all well sighhh

well heading to the gym for some water aerobics for an hour then after that do some belly dancing for another hour...to out some steam for missing up this month sighh:cry:


----------



## lisaf

when did you BD?


----------



## 35_Smiling

Mum2miller:

Hello I hope you didn't mind but I read your journal. OMG! I am so sorry for your loss with Baby Miller. I am sitting here crying my eyes :cry:. You are one strong lady and I commend your strength. The video you made was very informative and I pray to god women here and on YouTube are paying close attention.

Thank you for sharing your story. R.I.P Baby Miller and god bless your family.:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

lisaf said:


> when did you BD?

you can try the link below. it should work now.


----------



## lisaf

that link doesn't work.. you have to go to the home page setup to select to display intercourse data or not etc...


----------



## 35_Smiling

lisaf said:


> that link doesn't work.. you have to go to the home page setup to select to display intercourse data or not etc...

okay be right back.


----------



## 35_Smiling

lisaf said:


> that link doesn't work.. you have to go to the home page setup to select to display intercourse data or not etc...

Okay the link should work now below. I did what you said.


----------



## lisaf

oh you're totally FINE on the BDing!!! check out mine from my BFP :haha:


----------



## 35_Smiling

lisaf said:


> oh you're totally FINE on the BDing!!! check out mine from my BFP :haha:

its not showing on your chart.:shrug: its the one you have next to your baby lime right?


----------



## jordansmum

mumto baby miller i had to read ur journal as i read up and seen it , im so very sorry and couldnt believe what i was reading , its a heart wrenching thought that they can of tret u and ur beutiful boy like that , they owt to be sent to hell!! ive had my bad experiences b4 with the hospitals, no where near as bad and was considering legal proceedings but didnt think id have a leg to stand on - i now realise i probably did, i know u say u just dont want any 1 else going through what youve been through but omg they dont deserve to get away with that !! i kmow u say it wont bring him back but trust me if u do nothing u will probably end up regretting it , i would deff take them to the cleaners the way they performed were appalling!!! ;-0 thoughts are with u and ur family r.i.p miller xxx


----------



## lisaf

35_Smiling said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> oh you're totally FINE on the BDing!!! check out mine from my BFP :haha:
> 
> its not showing on your chart.:shrug: its the one you have next to your baby lime right?Click to expand...

Dang, lol.. must have set that to private! Anyway.. we BD'd the Saturday before I ovulated (can't remember what CD that was), CD13 and CD14 and that was IT


----------



## 35_Smiling

lisaf said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> oh you're totally FINE on the BDing!!! check out mine from my BFP :haha:
> 
> its not showing on your chart.:shrug: its the one you have next to your baby lime right?Click to expand...
> 
> Dang, lol.. must have set that to private! Anyway.. we BD'd the Saturday before I ovulated (can't remember what CD that was), CD13 and CD14 and that was ITClick to expand...

:dohh: your funny...okay then I have hope. we will see if my af comes on next Saturday, October 30. :coffee:


----------



## 35_Smiling

jordansmum said:


> mumto baby miller i had to read ur journal as i read up and seen it , im so very sorry and couldnt believe what i was reading , its a heart wrenching thought that they can of tret u and ur beutiful boy like that , they owt to be sent to hell!! ive had my bad experiences b4 with the hospitals, no where near as bad and was considering legal proceedings but didnt think id have a leg to stand on - i now realise i probably did, i know u say u just dont want any 1 else going through what youve been through but omg they dont deserve to get away with that !! i kmow u say it wont bring him back but trust me if u do nothing u will probably end up regretting it , i would deff take them to the cleaners the way they performed were appalling!!! ;-0 thoughts are with u and ur family r.i.p miller xxx

it is sad the I am happy she went on the educate other women.


----------



## 35_Smiling

I don't know about you ladies but its now 12:03am and hubby asking why am i still on my labtop in bed...that's a hit to get off and snuggle. lol
Chat later in the morning lol bye for now.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lisaf said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> oh you're totally FINE on the BDing!!! check out mine from my BFP :haha:
> 
> its not showing on your chart.:shrug: its the one you have next to your baby lime right?Click to expand...
> 
> Dang, lol.. must have set that to private! Anyway.. we BD'd the Saturday before I ovulated (can't remember what CD that was), CD13 and CD14 and that was ITClick to expand...

:cry:I do this every damn month and nothing ever happens


----------



## keepsmiling

Oh my god I feel soooo rough today ov got a bad cold hopebit clears off soon x


----------



## boots2

Smiling hope you feel better soon
Sarah x


----------



## keepsmiling

awww thanks hun
weve been bding soo much lately lol
were goin to keep it up til sat cos fs said id ov today eve tho got a pos opk monday?
xx


----------



## DragonMummy

am seriously panicking - just called the gp for my cd21 results. They said progesterone level was only 19 - no ovulation. WTF??? Am now panicking that I am going to lose another one....


----------



## Simi78

Oh NOO DM...im praying for you xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

keep us updated at the docs hun x


----------



## snl41296

DragonMummy said:


> am seriously panicking - just called the gp for my cd21 results. They said progesterone level was only 19 - no ovulation. WTF??? Am now panicking that I am going to lose another one....

praying for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## snl41296

hey girls I am freaking out here. whats the rate that you get cycts? b/c on the TTC board there is my friends post that says clomid buddies on it. 1 girl got cysts on her overies and HAS TO STOP TRYING. so did another girl. I am scared shit now for taking it. and I feel I dont want to countinue to take it for next cycle, unless I fall pg. I do not GET SCANNED, I do not do anything we are just doing this to drop more eggs so the sperm can get too. I am so so scared now girls. I could have screwed up my body when I ovulated on my own. I am really freaking out from those girls posts... stop me from freaking out please...


----------



## Quaver

I didn't get any cysts on the 4 cycles I've been with Clomid:flower:


----------



## Quaver

DragonMummy said:


> am seriously panicking - just called the gp for my cd21 results. They said progesterone level was only 19 - no ovulation. WTF??? Am now panicking that I am going to lose another one....

You need to do the day21 test at 7DPO. When did you have yours?


----------



## DragonMummy

7dpo, bfp at 8dpo


----------



## keepsmiling

i maybe got one,, they wernt sure but cos it frew 5mm in 3 days they now dn think it was,,
x


----------



## Quaver

DragonMummy said:


> 7dpo, bfp at 8dpo

Oh... :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: that said enough!!!


----------



## winston83

A progesterone test is done to confirm ovulation. When a follicle releases its egg, it becomes what is called a corpus luteum and produces progesterone. A level over 5 probably indicates some form of ovulation, but most doctors want to see a level over 10 on a natural cycle, and a level over 15 on a medicated cycle. There is no mid-luteal level that predicts pregnancy. Some say the test may be more accurate if done first thing in the morning after fasting. This is for you dm xxxx


----------



## Quaver

DragonMummy said:


> :rofl: that said enough!!!

Have you told your doctor about +hpt?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies day off gym today so painting mil house for them xxxxxx


----------



## winston83

snl41296 said:


> hey girls I am freaking out here. whats the rate that you get cycts? b/c on the TTC board there is my friends post that says clomid buddies on it. 1 girl got cysts on her overies and HAS TO STOP TRYING. so did another girl. I am scared shit now for taking it. and I feel I dont want to countinue to take it for next cycle, unless I fall pg. I do not GET SCANNED, I do not do anything we are just doing this to drop more eggs so the sperm can get too. I am so so scared now girls. I could have screwed up my body when I ovulated on my own. I am really freaking out from those girls posts... stop me from freaking out please...

Huni calm down lol everybody is different and with a site like this you are bound to hear about bad things more than if you just dealt with your dr or fs most of us girls on this thread have done a fair few cycles if clomid and had no problems with cysts I've done 3 of my cycles at the highest dose and have had no cysts at all please try not to worry if it's really worrying you give your dr or fs a call and ask about getting a scan done xxx


----------



## snl41296

winston83 said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls I am freaking out here. whats the rate that you get cycts? b/c on the TTC board there is my friends post that says clomid buddies on it. 1 girl got cysts on her overies and HAS TO STOP TRYING. so did another girl. I am scared shit now for taking it. and I feel I dont want to countinue to take it for next cycle, unless I fall pg. I do not GET SCANNED, I do not do anything we are just doing this to drop more eggs so the sperm can get too. I am so so scared now girls. I could have screwed up my body when I ovulated on my own. I am really freaking out from those girls posts... stop me from freaking out please...
> 
> Huni calm down lol everybody is different and with a site like this you are bound to hear about bad things more than if you just dealt with your dr or fs most of us girls on this thread have done a fair few cycles if clomid and had no problems with cysts I've done 3 of my cycles at the highest dose and have had no cysts at all please try not to worry if it's really worrying you give your dr or fs a call and ask about getting a scan done xxxClick to expand...

thanks yea a few girls calmed me down. I did the clomid on my own. got it online so i did my research and got it myself. I just got bloodwork drawn CD21 and my midwife called and said looks amazing. I did ovulate and everything looks fine. just made me alittle nervous b/c I ovulate on my own and I really dont want to screw with my insides, i just wanted to drop more eggs for the serm to get too


----------



## Quaver

caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies day off gym today so painting mil house for them xxxxxx

Hope the weather is holding up:hi:


----------



## caz & bob

Quaver said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies day off gym today so painting mil house for them xxxxxx
> 
> Hope the weather is holding up:hi:Click to expand...

not really hun its raining and still cold xxxx


----------



## winston83

Snl u just sort of answered a question I was just about to ask lol I gave only got 2 more rounds of clomid left then if I don't get pg there is nothing else that I can be offered a's I already have children so what are peoples thoughts on buying clomid online has anyone done it xx just been having a look at some online pharmacy obviously I would research the pharmacy to make survives actually getting what I order just thinking it may be a plan b ????


----------



## keepsmiling

i dnt think i wud personally do it, but hey if ur not bein offered anymre then its up2 u xx


----------



## Quaver

winston83 said:


> Snl u just sort of answered a question I was just about to ask lol I gave only got 2 more rounds of clomid left then if I don't get pg there is nothing else that I can be offered a's I already have children so what are peoples thoughts on buying clomid online has anyone done it xx just been having a look at some online pharmacy obviously I would research the pharmacy to make survives actually getting what I order just thinking it may be a plan b ????

Well you still have 2 rounds left, hope it doesn't come to that:flower:
As for buying online, I don't know. If Clomid doesn't work, wouldn't you like to try something else, like Soy Isoflavones?


----------



## mrphyemma

To be honest if clomid hasn't worked, I can't see soy being much use.
I have enough clomid until February and if I need to I will consider buying online after that.


----------



## snl41296

winston83 said:


> Snl u just sort of answered a question I was just about to ask lol I gave only got 2 more rounds of clomid left then if I don't get pg there is nothing else that I can be offered a's I already have children so what are peoples thoughts on buying clomid online has anyone done it xx just been having a look at some online pharmacy obviously I would research the pharmacy to make survives actually getting what I order just thinking it may be a plan b ????

I did TONSSSSSSS OF RESEARCH before doing anything. I am also VERY VERY HEALTHY, WORK OUT, dont smoke, dont drink, have no health issues, I ovulate on my own. Get AF every 28/30 days without fail. I think its my DH to be honest. He has yet to get checked out. So I figured wth let me try a low dose its not going to hurt me. I talked to my g/f who is a nurse and also my cousin who were both on it. So that being said it took almost 2 months to get the script mailed to me. I ordered it aug 28th or so and I got it the week I was in disney which was Oct 1st. I think it was fate b/c I got home and I was on CD5 so I started takign it CD5-9 at night had no side effects, no sweats but i did feel myself ovulate for the very first time, Here is their site if u want it. 

https://u-wes-a.com/ thats for clomid 

here is the HOME PAGE 
https://canadianselect.net/products/clomid.htm?id=teddjs


----------



## snl41296

that's why I don't get scanned I don't get sonograms just good old sex and fun and ovulation. whatever happens happens hoping good things this round. That's why when someone posts about cysts I kind of freak out! b/c I am a very healthy woman inside so I wouldn't want to F*** anything up understand? But u girls reassured me everyone is different and take s to meds different and I appreciate that


----------



## Simi78

winston83 said:


> Snl u just sort of answered a question I was just about to ask lol I gave only got 2 more rounds of clomid left then if I don't get pg there is nothing else that I can be offered a's I already have children so what are peoples thoughts on buying clomid online has anyone done it xx just been having a look at some online pharmacy obviously I would research the pharmacy to make survives actually getting what I order just thinking it may be a plan b ????

HI HUn, my plan B were injectable...but i had to go private with my dr so that he could sell me them (not as expensive as i thought, im paying around £150 per cycle)...maybe you could find out how much it would cost to just buy Clomid or injectable...depending on what you want to do...
Not sure if that helped....:wacko:


----------



## keepsmiling

thats pretty good with the i jectables,, i dnt no how long my fs wil let me try clomid, cos he tlked about uppin my dose or tryin somthine else at my cd 10 scan cos he didnt think it was working, but it did in the end
xx
did u ov with the injecables xx


----------



## Simi78

keepsmiling said:


> thats pretty good with the i jectables,, i dnt no how long my fs wil let me try clomid, cos he tlked about uppin my dose or tryin somthine else at my cd 10 scan cos he didnt think it was working, but it did in the end
> xx
> did u ov with the injecables xx

Hi Hun, I am still waiting to start them, maybe today or tomorrow :shrug:
You should talk to your dr about the injectable, for what ive heard theyre pretty good...some people take clomid and injectable together...

I dont think clomid worked for me...the same thing each month at the scan was getting very depressing! 
xx


----------



## winston83

I no the clomid made me ov on the 150 mg so my first 3 cycles were bust so I'm not sure if my fs will maybe give me 3 more cycles coz she said I get 6 successful rounds so I guess I will c her in feb and c what she says before I decide maybe if theses 2 don't work it's a sign and I should just go bk to sex for fun lol x


----------



## keepsmiling

how cum u dnt think the clomid worked for u, this is my first cycle, so ill give it 2 more months n then tlk about upping the dosage xx


----------



## winston83

Coz I'm 1of the lucky ones I got bloods and tracking scans and on the 50 and 100 I didn't get a 21 day blood result above ten so no ov and my scans didn't show any follicles but on 150 my 21 day results have been over 100 one set was 188 and I have had dominant follicles unfortunately first cycle of 150 the dominant folly was one the side without a tube so I suppose I just have to hope the next two cycles give ne lots of big follicles all on the right hand side


----------



## keepsmiling

ohhh i c

@simi how cum urs didnt work/x


----------



## snl41296

winston83 said:


> Coz I'm 1of the lucky ones I got bloods and tracking scans and on the 50 and 100 I didn't get a 21 day blood result above ten so no ov and my scans didn't show any follicles but on 150 my 21 day results have been over 100 one set was 188 and I have had dominant follicles unfortunately first cycle of 150 the dominant folly was one the side without a tube so I suppose I just have to hope the next two cycles give ne lots of big follicles all on the right hand side

do u take folic acid?


----------



## mrphyemma

Win, that's why I wanted follicle tracking because I'm convinced that I ovulate from the left side every month and my left tube is apparently blocked> My gynae said they only offer it at fertility clinics so it wasn't available to me :(


----------



## keepsmiling

do u not go to a fertiluty clinic em?
x


----------



## Simi78

keepsmiling said:


> ohhh i c
> 
> @simi how cum urs didnt work/x


Im not sure, everytime i went for tracking scans they told me the same thing over and over...that the folicles are to small...just nothing really going on and i was on 100mg...to be honest i got fed up and was convinced i needed to try the next step...


----------



## winston83

Snl yeah I take topic acid and my hubby takes zinc thinking of trying maca heard good things about it x


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh rite,, well fxd the next step works for u x


----------



## mrphyemma

keepsmiling said:


> do u not go to a fertiluty clinic em?
> x

No he is not actually a FS he is a gynaecologist who deals with infertility. Not sure what the difference is to be honest :dohh:


----------



## keepsmiling

ohhh rite,, cud u not try and get to c a proper fs and thy may be able to give u more aswers?
x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

hey girls, iv just been reading through the past few days, and my thoughts on trying something else if the clomid doesnt work is Agnus Castus.. in effect its the same but a herbal form of clomid, and with it being made up of different ingredients it may trigger a pregnancy... just an idea?

xx


----------



## keepsmiling

how do i edit my ttc bit to say ttc cycle 1 of clomid?
xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

go into your profile area and change your status hun, its in there xx


----------



## Quaver

Simi78 said:


> some people take clomid and injectable together...

I took both together, made 2 follicles:thumbup:

1st round Clomid 50mg CD2-6 ov CD15
2nd round Clomid 50mg CD2-6 ov CD22
3rd round Clomid 100mg CD2-6 no follicles big enough at CD14, cycle cancelled
4th round Clomid 50mg CD2-6 + injectable 75iu on CD6, 8, 10, 12 ov CD17 2 follicles:happydance:


mrphyemma said:


> Win, that's why I wanted follicle tracking because I'm convinced that I ovulate from the left side every month and my left tube is apparently blocked> My gynae said they only offer it at fertility clinics so it wasn't available to me :(

I think I ov from left side only. We do see follicles on the right side, but it never becomes dominant:cry: Don't know about my tubes though. I think I need to get them checked out soon.


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning lovely ladies!!


----------



## keepsmiling

afternoon lol xx


----------



## Smile4me

LOL that's right!

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day!

Can't wait for Halloween!!!!


----------



## Simi78

Quaver said:


> Simi78 said:
> 
> 
> some people take clomid and injectable together...
> 
> I took both together, made 2 follicles:thumbup:
> 
> 1st round Clomid 50mg CD2-6 ov CD15
> 2nd round Clomid 50mg CD2-6 ov CD22
> 3rd round Clomid 100mg CD2-6 no follicles big enough at CD14, cycle cancelled
> 4th round Clomid 50mg CD2-6 + injectable 75iu on CD6, 8, 10, 12 ov CD17 2 follicles:happydance:
> 
> 
> mrphyemma said:
> 
> 
> Win, that's why I wanted follicle tracking because I'm convinced that I ovulate from the left side every month and my left tube is apparently blocked> My gynae said they only offer it at fertility clinics so it wasn't available to me :(Click to expand...
> 
> I think I ov from left side only. We do see follicles on the right side, but it never becomes dominant:cry: Don't know about my tubes though. I think I need to get them checked out soon.Click to expand...

I would have liked to do both, but when i asked he said no only the injectables...no sure why....


----------



## Simi78

Smile4me said:


> Good Morning lovely ladies!!

Good afternoon hun how are you? x


----------



## Smile4me

I'm feeling very relaxed hun, we dtd last night and it was so great because it wasn't pressured (sigh) 

How are you sweetie?


----------



## keepsmiling

glad it was a good session lol xx


----------



## Simi78

Smile4me said:


> I'm feeling very relaxed hun, we dtd last night and it was so great because it wasn't pressured (sigh)
> 
> How are you sweetie?

Im ok thanks hun, waiting for AF been 'showing' but thats it...i need to start my injectables now in order to get a 10 day before my FS goes on holiday for 2 week :dohh:
How can i bring on AF?? 

Does anyone know of anything that can help...?? :thumbup:


----------



## DragonMummy

Update from me: I saw the doc and she didn't seem the least bit concerned about the progesterone level. I did ask her about supplements and she said she would ask my consultant (giving her officially more contact with him than i ever have) and see what he said. She said she would also speak to pathology and see what their thoughts were. She also referred me to EPU for an early scan. They called me and left a message to say i am booked in for 0900 on 11th Nov. 3 weeks today, so I will be 6+3. They have gone by my LMP date so theyre putting me at 7+1 for the scan - i'm not arguing if it saves me another weekend waiting!


----------



## Simi78

DragonMummy said:


> Update from me: I saw the doc and she didn't seem the least bit concerned about the progesterone level. I did ask her about supplements and she said she would ask my consultant (giving her officially more contact with him than i ever have) and see what he said. She said she would also speak to pathology and see what their thoughts were. She also referred me to EPU for an early scan. They called me and left a message to say i am booked in for 0900 on 11th Nov. 3 weeks today, so I will be 6+3. They have gone by my LMP date so theyre putting me at 7+1 for the scan - i'm not arguing if it saves me another weekend waiting!

Thats good news hun, bet you cant wait for your scan!! :happydance:


----------



## Britt11

Hi girls, just wanted to say hi and let you know I am thinking of you.
I am on a business trip right now and the internet keeps kickiing me off, so have to make this quick.
Cant wait to read more updates later today and baby dust to all of you :dust:

and I put a ticker up later in the day when I got my +hpt :blush: was just super excited after 15months ttc...hope no one minds...
:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

i cnt speak for the rest but i sure dnt mind,, i love it britt x


----------



## winston83

I love both urs n dms ticker just gives us a little reminder of what we are all heading towards even if it is a long and winding road with a killer hill lol xxx


----------



## Smile4me

I can't imagine anyone would be upset with you and your ticker hunny! We are all so proud of you and you give us all hope that we will be following your footsteps soon!!


----------



## Quaver

Simi78 said:


> I would have liked to do both, but when i asked he said no only the injectables...no sure why....

It's the same thing isn't it? Clomid is cheaper:haha:
I think 75iu = 150mg Clomid or something like that:flower:


Simi78 said:


> Im ok thanks hun, waiting for AF been 'showing' but thats it...i need to start my injectables now in order to get a 10 day before my FS goes on holiday for 2 week :dohh:
> How can i bring on AF??
> 
> Does anyone know of anything that can help...?? :thumbup:

:sex: ?
I think I read parsley tea somewhere too.


Britt11 said:


> and I put a ticker up later in the day when I got my +hpt :blush: was just super excited after 15months ttc...hope no one minds...

I don't mind at all, I love looking at pg tickers:coolio:


----------



## caz & bob

i dont mined your tickers love watching them move up all of us girls will be joining you 2 ladies soon fx for all of us xx xx


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

OMG OMG...okay so today I woke up and I just don't feel right. I have a horrible headache I feel like really nauseated and something just tells me to take preg test. I have two lines, but it is so faint you can barely see it. I am not wanting to get to excited, but OMG I hope this is it. I have had the faint line thing happen one other time, but this just feels and seems different. I will test again tomorrow. I think it is really to soon for me to be testing I think I am only 6 or 7 dpo, maybe 8, but I just don't feel good at all and I just have a feeling this time.. HMMM we shall see. I have not shown my husband cause I don't want him to get disappointed if it's not the real deal.


----------



## keepsmiling

oh wow,, how gr8 wud this be!!!
do u have a pik xx


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

It's very faint I have tried to get my camera to pick it up and it is not taking good pics. I will try to get a good pic.


----------



## keepsmiling

try a frer or somthine xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hope it's the starting of your BFP Ready2BaMommy xx

Britt, Don't apologise for wearing your ticker with pride :hugs:

DM, Glad the Dr isn't concerned about the blood test. I have everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

oh Please let this be it for you Ready2BeaMom but you can't leave us if it is OK? lol!!


----------



## sma1588

Simi78 said:


> winston83 said:
> 
> 
> Snl u just sort of answered a question I was just about to ask lol I gave only got 2 more rounds of clomid left then if I don't get pg there is nothing else that I can be offered a's I already have children so what are peoples thoughts on buying clomid online has anyone done it xx just been having a look at some online pharmacy obviously I would research the pharmacy to make survives actually getting what I order just thinking it may be a plan b ????
> 
> HI HUn, my plan B were injectable...but i had to go private with my dr so that he could sell me them (not as expensive as i thought, im paying around £150 per cycle)...maybe you could find out how much it would cost to just buy Clomid or injectable...depending on what you want to do...
> Not sure if that helped....:wacko:Click to expand...

if you have already been on 6 rounds(or will b by the time ure done) its not advised anywhere to get more for a while. your body needs a rest. so maybe talk to your doctor about doing shots with the clomid for the next 2 rounds? 
i orderd my own clomid from mexico and im still waiting on it, dont know if i actually will or not but i hope i do.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Britt I love your ticker!

DM - did they do your 21day bloods exactly at 21 days....cuz if you ovulated later than cd14 then it would be off. The 21 day bloods should be done 7 days after you confirm ovulation. Thought maybe that is why the prog level was low.

Hi everyone else hope you all are having a fab day!


----------



## sma1588

i just noticed something, most of the ladies i c on here are all getting prego around 15 months of ttc. hopefully my time is soon....

congrats ladies!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Smile4me, I hope it is. I honestly think my eyes are just playing tricks on me. I am sure it was just like the last time I seen a line. Oh well I can only hope and pray.


----------



## caz & bob

i hope we all get awers soon ladies glad the kids have broke up for half term whoopp lyin for me xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nashville31

Good luck...readytobeamommy! We are all rooting for you!

:happydance:


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies, got a few mins of internet access and couldnt resist logging on.



sma1588 said:


> i just noticed something, most of the ladies i c on here are all getting prego around 15 months of ttc. hopefully my time is soon....
> 
> congrats ladies!

I hope so too...I think there is a trend of bfps coming fast and furious now!!
:dust:



Ready2BaMommy said:


> OMG OMG...okay so today I woke up and I just don't feel right. I have a horrible headache I feel like really nauseated and something just tells me to take preg test. I have two lines, but it is so faint you can barely see it. I am not wanting to get to excited, but OMG I hope this is it. I have had the faint line thing happen one other time, but this just feels and seems different. I will test again tomorrow. I think it is really to soon for me to be testing I think I am only 6 or 7 dpo, maybe 8, but I just don't feel good at all and I just have a feeling this time.. HMMM we shall see. I have not shown my husband cause I don't want him to get disappointed if it's not the real deal.

ohh how exciting, what test did you use? that is very early. I didnt do a proper test or get a proper line until 12dpo. I did wake up with a mild headache at 12dpo, nothing since
good luck to you :dust:

Em, Caz, Smile, Keepsmiling, Win, TTC, 35 smiling, and all the rest of you ladies are all overdue for a :bfp: They are coming soon!!
:dust:


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh i hope sooo!!!!!


----------



## Britt11

oh forgot to mention AF is officially due today, she better not show up!!!!
:grr::grr::grr:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Britt she wont!!!! You are PREGNANT......WOOOOHOOOOO


----------



## keepsmiling

ohhh she wnt,,, she has bypassed ur house,, andfor the next 9 months xx


----------



## Smile4me

She's just left my house, past your house hun and headed to Simi's so she can get on Clomid!!!! WEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## sma1588

yup next she will b my way too but im trying to keep her away for another few days then i will have about another 3 days till shes here. hopefully by that time my clomid will b here, thats the plan!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Britt11 said:


> Hi girls, just wanted to say hi and let you know I am thinking of you.
> I am on a business trip right now and the internet keeps kickiing me off, so have to make this quick.
> Cant wait to read more updates later today and baby dust to all of you :dust:
> 
> and I put a ticker up later in the day when I got my +hpt :blush: was just super excited after 15months ttc...hope no one minds...
> :hugs:

britt:

As for me I don't mind at all! I with the rest of the ladies here; I am so happy we are having some BFP! Don't worry the rest of us women are NEXT! lol:happydance:



Ready2BaMommy said:


> OMG OMG...okay so today I woke up and I just don't feel right. I have a horrible headache I feel like really nauseated and something just tells me to take preg test. I have two lines, but it is so faint you can barely see it. I am not wanting to get to excited, but OMG I hope this is it. I have had the faint line thing happen one other time, but this just feels and seems different. I will test again tomorrow. I think it is really to soon for me to be testing I think I am only 6 or 7 dpo, maybe 8, but I just don't feel good at all and I just have a feeling this time.. HMMM we shall see. I have not shown my husband cause I don't want him to get disappointed if it's not the real deal.

R2M:
No effin way! woohoo I sure hope its a bfp! yes use your very first peewee...they do say its better! Good luck! I do agree on the hubby not tell thing...good luck and praying for you guys too! here some extra :dust::dust:



Smile4me said:


> oh Please let this be it for you Ready2BeaMom but you can't leave us if it is OK? lol!!

smile:

:rofl::rofl: Thats right! haa haa:haha::haha:


----------



## winston83

Thanx sma I have had plenty of time off I did 2 cycles took 3 mnths off after an op did 1 round took 2 mnths off did another cycle and won't be doing my last 2 until after Xmas now but thnx for the reply Hun hope u get ur bfp very soon xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

sma1588 said:


> i just noticed something, most of the ladies i c on here are all getting prego around 15 months of ttc. hopefully my time is soon....congrats ladies!

sma:

All well I hope i am next too!:happydance::hugs:



ttcbaby117 said:


> Britt she wont!!!! You are PREGNANT......WOOOOHOOOOO

ttc:
:rofl:



winston83 said:


> Thanx sma I have had plenty of time off I did 2 cycles took 3 mnths off after an op did 1 round took 2 mnths off did another cycle and won't be doing my last 2 until after Xmas now but thnx for the reply Hun hope u get ur bfp very soon xx

winton:
good luck too!


----------



## Quaver

sma1588 said:


> i just noticed something, most of the ladies i c on here are all getting prego around 15 months of ttc. hopefully my time is soon....
> 
> congrats ladies!

I'm on month 16, had mc and 3 month break after the mc, so if you take that away, month 10. I want to be next too!:happydance:


----------



## 35_Smiling

how do i create a journal?


----------



## Britt11

you girls are too sweet, thank you. I cant wait for more bfps need some company. Very soon I can feel it
hugs


----------



## Quaver

35_Smiling said:


> how do i create a journal?

Start a new thread here:https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-journals/

or here:https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/

or anywhere else you like:flower:


----------



## winston83

R2b good luck today just so u no we will all be checking up on here all day until u poas lol xx


----------



## Simi78

Quaver said:


> Simi78 said:
> 
> 
> I would have liked to do both, but when i asked he said no only the injectables...no sure why....
> 
> It's the same thing isn't it? Clomid is cheaper:haha:
> I think 75iu = 150mg Clomid or something like that:flower:
> 
> 
> Simi78 said:
> 
> 
> Im ok thanks hun, waiting for AF been 'showing' but thats it...i need to start my injectables now in order to get a 10 day before my FS goes on holiday for 2 week :dohh:
> How can i bring on AF??
> 
> Does anyone know of anything that can help...?? :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :sex: ?
> I think I read parsley tea somewhere too.
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> and I put a ticker up later in the day when I got my +hpt :blush: was just super excited after 15months ttc...hope no one minds...Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind at all, I love looking at pg tickers:coolio:Click to expand...

I think the injections work more to the point....whereas clomid works on the brain to make you Ov...
Yep i have been told about bding...

Spoke to FS again yesterday and he said that because hes away for the first 2 weeks of Nov i shouldnt start the injectables now anyway and i need to work it out so that my 10 scan would fall after the 10th Nov for when hes back...maybe a natural month for me...

x


----------



## Simi78

Smile4me said:


> She's just left my house, past your house hun and headed to Simi's so she can get on Clomid!!!! WEEEEEEEEEEEE

LOL, she keep popping in then leaving...only stays for about half a day or so...disapears for another day and comes back...hmmm


----------



## Simi78

Thinking of u R2B, keep us posted!!!! xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies well i think o is not far away now whooppp xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies not sure if I have ovulated opks getting lighter an lighter just been out for lunch with my friends for them to all sit an talk about babies!! 2of them with there babies one preg an one 3month old they were moaning bout feeding sore boobs! I wanted to scream I was so close to walking out!! Now don't even no if I have ov! Life is so cruel!! Hope u ladies doing ok! An sending lots of baby dust!! X


----------



## snl41296

hi girls 9DPO and still :bfn: thats all I got for u all


----------



## keepsmiling

It's still early days x


----------



## Quaver

Simi78 said:


> I think the injections work more to the point....whereas clomid works on the brain to make you Ov...

Are you saying there's something wrong with my brain?:help:


daviess3 said:


> Hi ladies not sure if I have ovulated opks getting lighter an lighter

Perhaps you already ov'd?
I had a news that a friend is 12 weeks pg after 6 years ttc:thumbup: Don't know how she got pg, but good on her:flower:


snl41296 said:


> hi girls 9DPO and still :bfn: thats all I got for u all

Too early:flower:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

hi miss boring uk here lol with nothing really to say as my doctors appointment was totally cocked up and I never got clomid so I have nothing really to say


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies jsut checking in....I got a peak today on my cbfm....and we dtd the last 2 days so I am hoping I will get dh in the mood tonight...3 days in a row is hard on us!


----------



## Smile4me

Any word from Ready2b????


----------



## lisaf

ttc - I feel you on that one! the 8 days in a row we did once honestly almost killed us... DH didn't even WANT to touch me again until my next ovulation (and I think I ovulated late that cycle, LMAO).
We definitely relied on the OPKs to tell us when to BD...


----------



## DragonMummy

oh no, Moo - what happened?


----------



## 35_Smiling

MissyMooMoo said:


> hi miss boring uk here lol with nothing really to say as my doctors appointment was totally cocked up and I never got clomid so I have nothing really to say

Missy:
O no what happen?:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well the private clinic wouldnt release oh sa as they said they needed it in writing and my doctors lost my progesterone results so the FS said it would be unethical for him to continue treatment and advised me to ring the private clinic with threat of ombudsman. The good news is that he wants to set another appointment and has arrange my progesterone to be done there and only there and also a scan and he has also written to the private clinic complaining. But I jusssssssssssssssst want to get my hands on clomid~! ahahfdfhhdhfhdfhdhf :-(


----------



## DragonMummy

oh fuuuuuck.....


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I just want clomid! clomid! thats all I want...So frustrating... Kick start my damn ovaries...they need it cos my FSH came back at 10.9....near enuf 11....so I am showing DOR. damn it


----------



## MissyMooMoo

And I can't really say anything in here and feel so out of it. I have nothing to say because nothing is being done for me. Feel so down. Fed up and angry


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Sorry for the rant. Its over now. Had to do it


----------



## 35_Smiling

Smile4me said:


> Any word from Ready2b????

smile:
I hope all is well with her.:shrug:


----------



## 35_Smiling

MissyMooMoo said:


> Sorry for the rant. Its over now. Had to do it

Missy:
okay well i glad you are feeling better after that. You know we are here for each other so ranting is okay let it out!:flower::hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

hee hee I got booked! My husband asked me..am I here (at his office) to play on the internet or do his accounts work?? I replied Both Dammit! :haha: What you going to do...dismiss your wife from our business (family business)?? He didn't expect that reply; he choked on his words and couldn't get anything out....we both busted out laughing :rofl:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Thanks smiling....Sometimes doctors just are annoying. I wish they would all work together in these matters. Do they realise how our lives depend on it. They are playing with our lives and if only they knew that we really do take is soo seriously. I went away that day feeling totally deflated and rejected. Now I have to wait again. My oh said I am the victim of other peoples incompetence


----------



## MissyMooMoo

hehe I don't think he will be sacking you so don't worry on that score:haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

they did the same to me with my FS referral bloods - she put all the ones she wanted on the form but forgot to enlarge the text box before printing it so all the hormone related blood tests were missed so i had to wait another fortnight before i was referred. I love the nhs and think we're blessed to have it but theyre bloody morons at times - like you say, they don't seem to realise how much their tiny cock ups are devastating to people.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Yeah they really don't know what we are going through...somtimes I feel all they think about is getting that paper (money) from us because they know we will be back! 

Sighh all well..


----------



## 35_Smiling

MissyMooMoo said:


> hehe I don't think he will be sacking you so don't worry on that score:haha:

:rofl: I know! ha ha ha because he has to come home with me! :rofl:


----------



## DragonMummy

35 we don't pay!!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hey DM ya freken right!


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl:


----------



## 35_Smiling

how are you doing this evening? hey what time is it there? Here its 6:51pm


----------



## DragonMummy

it's 2304 here. am cool thanks. just watching repeat comedies on telly in bed as nothing good on


----------



## 35_Smiling

wow! ya like five hours ahead of me! no wonder when I come on here its quite..lol enjoy your reruns hee hee well i am heading home my hubby sayin he is tired and he doesn't feel like a late night tonight...he's funny but I don't mind..chat later!


----------



## Quaver

MissyMooMoo said:


> hi miss boring uk here lol with nothing really to say as my doctors appointment was totally cocked up and I never got clomid so I have nothing really to say

:hugs:


----------



## winston83

Good morning troops how are you all I have weekend off work woo hoo and it's half term so a full week of lie ins yey now what to do with my day hmmm hope u all have a great weekend xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

did any of u lovely ladieshave relly bad cramps after ov on clomid,, im 4dpo and i had bad cramps this monrning and last last nite
also iv got bout 10 spots,,, omg i never get spots,,?
x


----------



## snl41296

My Temps WENT WAYYYYYYYYYYY UP THIS MORNING 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
My Gut feelign that I am PG maybe TRUE!!!!
U guys have to look at my chart..
I am 10DPO and its still :bfn: I maybe a late bloomer :haha:

Remember with DD I was 15DPO/16DPO..

I really think I am PG this time


----------



## Quaver

snl41296 said:


> My Gut feelign that I am PG maybe TRUE!!!!
> U guys have to look at my chart..

Wow that's a massive rise!:happydance:
This could be it!:thumbup:


----------



## keepsmiling

did any1 else get the cramps at 4dpo?
x


----------



## Quaver

keepsmiling said:


> did any of u lovely ladieshave relly bad cramps after ov on clomid,, im 4dpo and i had bad cramps this monrning and last last nite
> also iv got bout 10 spots,,, omg i never get spots,,?
> x

I was crampy on my first 3 Clomid cycles up until AF, but not this time, my 4th cycle which is disappointing:blush:


----------



## keepsmiling

i was fine til today its like relly low in my belly cramps,,
and omg tlk bout outbreak of spots,, i never ever get spots!!
x


----------



## Quaver

keepsmiling said:


> i was fine til today its like relly low in my belly cramps,,
> and omg tlk bout outbreak of spots,, i never ever get spots!!
> x

It may be a good sign!:thumbup:
I didn't get spots though, then again I didn't get pg either:nope:


----------



## keepsmiling

im not kiding iv got well over 10 spots,,, and i never ever get spots,,
does the clomid caiuse more spots normally?
x


----------



## cheerios

Hi Clomid ladies 

I need some help here. My FS wants to change me to injectables after only 2 cycles on Clomid.

1. My first Clomid cycle 50mg- 1 ripe follicle, no HCG shot, ovulation (progesterone 27), but BFN

2. Second Clomid cycle 50mg - 1 ripe follicle, HCG shot, no ovulation (progesterone 2.9). BFN

So my question is, does that mean that Clomid didn't work on me at all??? I don't know why my FS wants me to start on injectables sooo soon!

I will definitely ask him tomorrow but I'm just impatient and want to see if this has happened to anybody else?


----------



## keepsmiling

that does seem abit quick to change u onot injectables after just 2 cycles,,
u shud ask bout maybe upping the dosage to 100 fisrt/?xx


----------



## cheerios

Quaver - I noticed your location is UK / Singapore. Are you from Singapore? Cos I'm Singaporean too!


----------



## Quaver

keepsmiling said:


> im not kiding iv got well over 10 spots,,, and i never ever get spots,,
> does the clomid caiuse more spots normally?
> x

I don't know, I suppose it can? 
Are you eating too many sweets?:haha:


cheerios said:


> So my question is, does that mean that Clomid didn't work on me at all??? I don't know why my FS wants me to start on injectables sooo soon!

In my case I went onto injectables from my 4th cycle, but was given the choice of continuing with Clomid or to go on to injectables. I just said I want to be pg as soon as possible which he took it as injectables:haha:


cheerios said:


> Quaver - I noticed your location is UK / Singapore. Are you from Singapore? Cos I'm Singaporean too!

I love Singapore!:happydance:

I'm not Singaporean, but DH started working here since January. Which is great except I still work in the UK:dohh: So I'm back and forth trying to juggle ov/DH/work:juggle: Not easy when DH has many work trips abroad, and my cycles are irregular:sleep:

I could've gone to NHS, but decided it was too much of a hassle for DH, so we are going private. Found very nice fertility specialist who studied in London:thumbup:


----------



## keepsmiling

no im not.. nt really lol
im annoyed cos i never ever get spots,, not even when af is on its way,,, grr lolx


----------



## Quaver

keepsmiling said:


> no im not.. nt really lol
> im annoyed cos i never ever get spots,, not even when af is on its way,,, grr lolx

Anything for a baby huh?:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh tru xx


----------



## cheerios

keepsmiling - Thanks, I'll ask.....


----------



## cheerios

Quaver said:


> keepsmiling said:
> 
> 
> im not kiding iv got well over 10 spots,,, and i never ever get spots,,
> does the clomid caiuse more spots normally?
> x
> 
> I don't know, I suppose it can?
> Are you eating too many sweets?:haha:
> 
> 
> cheerios said:
> 
> 
> So my question is, does that mean that Clomid didn't work on me at all??? I don't know why my FS wants me to start on injectables sooo soon!Click to expand...
> 
> In my case I went onto injectables from my 4th cycle, but was given the choice of continuing with Clomid or to go on to injectables. I just said I want to be pg as soon as possible which he took it as injectables:haha:
> 
> 
> cheerios said:
> 
> 
> Quaver - I noticed your location is UK / Singapore. Are you from Singapore? Cos I'm Singaporean too!Click to expand...
> 
> I love Singapore!:happydance:
> 
> I'm not Singaporean, but DH started working here since January. Which is great except I still work in the UK:dohh: So I'm back and forth trying to juggle ov/DH/work:juggle: Not easy when DH has many work trips abroad, and my cycles are irregular:sleep:
> 
> I could've gone to NHS, but decided it was too much of a hassle for DH, so we are going private. Found very nice fertility specialist who studied in London:thumbup:Click to expand...

Hey Quaver

Oh i see! Yr hubby works in Singapore and you work in UK. Wow, that's mega long distance! My hubby and I had long distance relationship for 3 yrs before - me in singapore and he in Germany..... How often do you see each other!

Nice that you love Singapore!!! Do u like the food there??? I miss the food!

Oh, one question. Are the injectables painful??? Is it like the HCG shot? Cos I found the HCG shot very painless, so if its the same, then its fine.... Do injectables have a higher chance of pregnancy?


----------



## boots2

Hi
Morning all
Feeling really ropey today crampy and grumpy DH and I had a real heart to heart last night this is blowing my brains.If I havent conceived this month we are going to have a few months off go skiing at Christmas and have some fun.It seems to have effected our lives so much over the last few years not booking holidays just in case etc etc we both want a break.
Then we will start a gain refreshed in the new year but I just cant take the heart break every single month.
Sarah xx


----------



## keepsmiling

thats a great idea,, me n huby aregoin to go away in may for a hol,, im im secretly hopin were away when sil is due to have the bby,,, i cnt be doing with that atm
xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how your weekend going think i have o today il put a pic on in a bit just having tea mash peppered steak and mushrooms and after were having a scone with jam and cream xxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh lovely, iv had to make done with pasta,, lol x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Missy - I hope you get some answers and feel better soon!

Lisaf - well I got him to dtd last night but got another peak today....I think I might just need to be happy with what I got cuz 4 days in a row is unheard of!

Keepsmiling - yes, I had bad cramps through my tww on clomid.

cheerios - does seem kinda fast to switch to injectables but it might work better for you. I think it is worth a shot!

Boots - I think that is a fab idea, if it is effecting your relationship then I think you should take a step back!

afm, i got another peak today but I hear that is an automatic thing on these cbfms, Not sure if I can get another night of love out of my dh so I hope what we have done will be enough! You can see it on my chart!


----------



## keepsmiling

hope the cramps go soon
x


----------



## caz & bob

my opks carnt get a good pic cam is rubbish xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0030.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 7









Photo-0035.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh top one def looks pos hun xx


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> Missy - I hope you get some answers and feel better soon!
> 
> Lisaf - well I got him to dtd last night but got another peak today....I think I might just need to be happy with what I got cuz 4 days in a row is unheard of!
> 
> Keepsmiling - yes, I had bad cramps through my tww on clomid.
> 
> cheerios - does seem kinda fast to switch to injectables but it might work better for you. I think it is worth a shot!
> 
> Boots - I think that is a fab idea, if it is effecting your relationship then I think you should take a step back!
> 
> afm, i got another peak today but I hear that is an automatic thing on these cbfms, Not sure if I can get another night of love out of my dh so I hope what we have done will be enough! You can see it on my chart!

yeah looks like your bases are covered :happydance: We only bd the day of my +ve opk and 3 days before that...
I see you didnt temp, :thumbup: now try and relax and let that beanie form
good luck
:hugs:

hello girls hope everyone is well


----------



## keepsmiling

i think we bded too much this month,,
we bd from friday til friday lol and got a pos opk on monday but hope that means were covered x


----------



## DragonMummy

bases covered then, Kel.

Oooh Britt looks as though we're gonna be bump buds. Hopefully everyone will be following very shortly..... x


----------



## keepsmiling

save us all a space dm and britt

is there such a thing as tryin tooo hard?x


----------



## Quaver

caz & bob said:


> my opks carnt get a good pic cam is rubbish xxxxxxx

Top one looks +:thumbup: Happy :sex: marathon weekend!:happydance:


----------



## winston83

Hello girls I decided to do frig all on my day off and I'm lovin it watched a movie caught up on the soaps rang my Sis and organised my birthday looking forward to it 

Sarah no exactly how u feelin was expecting to take my clomid this mnth but fs said not to so we not but we have decided to leave it now til after Xmas have a bit of fun xxx


----------



## winston83

Nice opk caz go get jiggy xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

apparently you can try to hard according to lots of nosey so and so's at work. Also stress prevents you from getting pregnant and if you stop thinking about it, it will just happen :rofl:


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz - looks positive woohoo!!!!!

Britt - Oh that makes me feel so much better! I really hope this lil eggy can implant in my newly contructed uterus.

win - I love those kind of days!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Good evening everyone! How are we doing tonight?

This morning I woke up a bit too early due to serious peeing issues..TMI sorry; I wanted to make sure I did my temp before I got out of bed. it was 98.7 @ 6:25am. 

Now my alarm ususally wakes me up at 6:45am to remind me to take my temp, so after my temp at 6:25am my alarm when off so I took another temp and it read 98.4 at 6:45am (my regular time I take my temp daily). Do you think I should record the first one or the second one? 

Stupid question I know but just want to not mess up my temp time...


----------



## 35_Smiling

keepsmiling said:


> did any of u lovely ladieshave relly bad cramps after ov on clomid,, im 4dpo and i had bad cramps this monrning and last last nite also iv got bout 10 spots,,, omg i never get spots,,? x

keepsmiling:
I did get cramps when I was on clomid but I never spotted tho. Mmm i wonder what that could be?



snl41296 said:


> My Temps WENT WAYYYYYYYYYYY UP THIS MORNING :happydance::happydance::happydance: My Gut feelign that I am PG maybe TRUE!!!! U guys have to look at my chart.. I am 10DPO and its still :bfn: I maybe a late bloomer :haha: Remember with DD I was 15DPO/16DPO.. I really think I am PG this time

snl:
Wow ya right damn...well we will only see..when you af supose to come?




boots2 said:


> Hi Morning all Feeling really ropey today crampy and grumpy DH and I had a real heart to heart last night this is blowing my brains.If I havent conceived this month we are going to have a few months off go skiing at Christmas and have some fun.It seems to have effected our lives so much over the last few years not booking holidays just in case etc etc we both want a break. Then we will start a gain refreshed in the new year but I just cant take the heart break every single month. Sarah xx

Sarah:
I feel you and hubby...its not worth spliting up a marriage for a baby...it will come. That sounds like fun going on the trip to re-engage each other again...perhaps the new year would be a good break..Good luck to you both.



keepsmiling said:


> i think we bded too much this month,, we bd from friday til friday lol and got a pos opk on monday but hope that means were covered x

keepsmiling:
:rofl:

Caz you and hubby better get :sex::sex:! have loads of fun! hee hee:happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

35 I would record the initial temp, it wasnt that much earlier....only 10 minutes.


----------



## lisaf

keepsmiling - the cramps are usually caused by the clomid.. might be the corpus luteum forming nice and strong... the spots might also be because you have a fabulously high progesterone level... way more than you are used to getting before AF because the clomid boosted you so much.


----------



## snl41296

lisaf said:


> keepsmiling - the cramps are usually caused by the clomid.. might be the corpus luteum forming nice and strong... the spots might also be because you have a fabulously high progesterone level... way more than you are used to getting before AF because the clomid boosted you so much.

hey lisa take a look at my chart when u have a chance let me know what u think ok :flower:


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> Good evening everyone! How are we doing tonight?
> 
> This morning I woke up a bit too early due to serious peeing issues..TMI sorry; I wanted to make sure I did my temp before I got out of bed. it was 98.7 @ 6:25am.
> 
> Now my alarm ususally wakes me up at 6:45am to remind me to take my temp, so after my temp at 6:25am my alarm when off so I took another temp and it read 98.4 at 6:45am (my regular time I take my temp daily). Do you think I should record the first one or the second one?
> 
> Stupid question I know but just want to not mess up my temp time...

im well... I have that gut feeling I am PG. my temps are wayyyy HIGH so I am excited to see what tomorrow brings


----------



## lisaf

thats definitely an exciting temp!!! hope its a BFP for you! :hugs:
I try not to take post-O temps too seriously anymore :haha: ever since I got my BFP when I was sure my temps had me 'out'


----------



## jordansmum

hiya caz u know the last opks u put on here or any1 else thats seen them i did a preg test and thought it was positive only the tests look as exactly the same as the opks tests im a little confused does it mean u can have 1 test and it can also tell if ur ovulating? or if ur preg? some1 plz help im guessing it wasnt a positive preg test but was telling me i ovulated but was ment to be a pregnancy test thanks


----------



## lisaf

opks can't tell the different between HCG and LH... so they can turn positive when you are pregnant too.
If a wet OPK touches a wet HPT... it can make the HPT turn positive.

I'm not sure what you're saying though... if you got a positive HPT... then you are pregnant, congrats!


----------



## jordansmum

no im not preg it was meant to be a pregnancy test but it looks the same as cazs opk test as in the same stick looks the same and it came up positive then the next day it was negative so im wondering if the cheap pregnancy test picked up on me ovulating and thought it was pregnancy if u get me? x


----------



## lisaf

hmm, not sure... sorry


----------



## Quaver

jordansmum said:


> hiya caz u know the last opks u put on here or any1 else thats seen them i did a preg test and thought it was positive only the tests look as exactly the same as the opks tests im a little confused does it mean u can have 1 test and it can also tell if ur ovulating? or if ur preg? some1 plz help im guessing it wasnt a positive preg test but was telling me i ovulated but was ment to be a pregnancy test thanks

What does it say on the packet? If it says pregnancy test, then it should be pregnancy test?

My hpts are blue though (opks are green).


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all im having a sunday roast today whoopp couldn't eat one last week with the hangover xxxx


----------



## snl41296

I am due for AF between the 28th and 30th So I still have time


----------



## caz & bob

fx snl xxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> im well... I have that gut feeling I am PG. my temps are wayyyy HIGH so I am excited to see what tomorrow brings

snl:
Well I am so happy for you! I sure hope all works out!



caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies how are you all im having a sunday roast today whoopp couldn't eat one last week with the hangover xxxx

caz:
WHAT!! if i know earlier i would have flown in! lol hope you had a wonderful day too.



snl41296 said:


> I am due for AF between the 28th and 30th So I still have time

snl: 
Cool mine af is due 30th so i am right behind you.

As for everyone else hope you having a great sunday! Its just wayyy to hot today! OMG I wish it was winter...:growlmad:


----------



## keepsmiling

im due af 31st cosmy lp in 12 but it may be a few days late cos of the clomid can make it abit longer cnt it
x


----------



## winston83

Ok am not really sure if I have missed something got a bit confused jordansmum did u get a pos hpt ???? What cd r u xx 
Snl let's pray ur instinct is right and ur bfp is just a stick away xx
Caz plz make me a Sunday dinner xxx


----------



## caz & bob

i would make you all one girls if you lived closer xxxxxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

jordansmum said:


> no im not preg it was meant to be a pregnancy test but it looks the same as cazs opk test as in the same stick looks the same and it came up positive then the next day it was negative so im wondering if the cheap pregnancy test picked up on me ovulating and thought it was pregnancy if u get me? x[/QUOTE
> 
> jordansum:
> 
> did you use a OPK or HPT test? a bit confused...:shrug:


----------



## sma1588

well af is here not so much full flow but slowly showing up and my clomid isnt here yet!!!! i didnt think after only 2 days off provera i would start, so i thought i would have more time but i guess i dont so i hope it will b here to take cd 5-9


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry the witch got you hun fx next cycle xxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

sma: 
A man I sorry your af is here before your clomids. I hope they mail it to you soon! If you don't mind me asking but what do you mean ""years for 2 babies untill im gutted like a fish""??

If its a personal thing i understand but I was just wondering...


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, after taking my 1st pills tonight, i'm wonderign if i can come join you? I feel like a bit of a fraud as i'm not actually LTTC this time but I was before. Nothing has changed with my fertility so we're giving the Clomid I had in the cupboard a go before going back to the doctors :) x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Vici said:


> Hi girls, after taking my 1st pills tonight, i'm wonderign if i can come join you? I feel like a bit of a fraud as i'm not actually LTTC this time but I was before. Nothing has changed with my fertility so we're giving the Clomid I had in the cupboard a go before going back to the doctors :) x

:hi: Welcome Vici! 
Your more then welcome here dispite you not ttcing. This has become a wonderful support group so feel free in venting, asking of your concerns, or just what to chat to all. 

I am from Bermuda where are you from? How long you've been using clomids. I have been using it for 3 months 1 month at 50mg, second and third 100mg but decided to do this month natural to give my body a break from the clomids then start again on clomids in December.


----------



## TTC Baby 1

I begin clomid this month. My OBGYN put me on it because I was OV on CD 20-24 which he thinks is to late in my cycle and my lining is already breaking down, AF usually comes on CD 30. Anyone have this issue and did taking clomid help.


----------



## jordansmum

hiya every1 thanks for your replys -)
it was deff meant to be a hpt test and said that on the packet it came up positive about a week ago and so i tested the next day and it was negative ;-( so i was wondering if it could of picked up i was ovulating as i did the preg test way to early in my cycle but i couldnt wait im on cd22 at the min so was arounf cd16 when i did the test i know way to early and the test is green and looks exactly like a opk test does any1 know if a preg test can pick up if u ovulate or could it of been the clomid in my system ? im so confused myself and dont understand why it was positive and why it was negative the day after thats all i can put it down 2 that it picks both up thanks


----------



## Quaver

jordansmum said:


> does any1 know if a preg test can pick up if u ovulate or could it of been the clomid in my system ? im so confused myself and dont understand why it was positive and why it was negative the day after thats all i can put it down 2 that it picks both up thanks

It can't pick up ov or clomid, it can pick up chemical pgs, hcg shot, certain ovarian cysts (rare), certain cancers and menopause.

Also, the test could have been a duff one. How strong was the line?


----------



## jordansmum

it was faint but enough to hold it back and be able to see it and omg thats scary then am wondering if i should contact my gyny as ive not been feeling 2 good at all thanks ;-) x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Night all doing my homework and its due tomorrow morning lol crazy i know. well have a great evening.


----------



## lisaf

jordansmum... I can't remember who it was (winston?) but one of the girls here did get a false positive HPT.. turned out to be her allergy medication


----------



## jordansmum

i think it could of been a chemical pregnancy ;-(its not over yet thou my af isnt due for another 6 days ;-)good luck every1 x


----------



## Vici

35_Smiling said:


> :hi: Welcome Vici!
> Your more then welcome here dispite you not ttcing. This has become a wonderful support group so feel free in venting, asking of your concerns, or just what to chat to all.
> 
> I am from Bermuda where are you from? How long you've been using clomids. I have been using it for 3 months 1 month at 50mg, second and third 100mg but decided to do this month natural to give my body a break from the clomids then start again on clomids in December.

Thank very much hun :hugs:

I am from the UK. My cousin lives in Bermuda and she loves it. She's a nanny for an english couple.

This is my first month this time round and i'm taking 100mg. They were my left over prescription from when i got my BFP with Imogen. I started AF on my own (which is a huge rarity for me) so decided to make the most of it. It took me 2 cycles first time round (after 2 1/2 years of tryign) but that was on 150mg and with follicle tracking and trigger shot. If it doesn't work this time then i'll be going back to the doctor after Christmas for another referral.

Think its a good idea to give your body a rest sometimes, its a lot to take, all these hormones. Good luck for you, sending you lots of baby dust xx


----------



## DragonMummy

@jordan's mum - I have got a couple of false positives on cheapy strip tests and they've looked really convincing - better than the lines i'm getting on them now. if you got the positive a week ago and you're not due af for a while then it would have been way too early anyway so it wouldn't have been a chemical, more likely an evap. what brand was it? how long did the line take to come up?

but on the bright side you're still not out. if af not due for 6 days then even now would probably be too early to show. chin up chick, it ain't over til the fat lady sings!


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> Night all doing my homework and its due tomorrow morning lol crazy i know. well have a great evening.

This morning was D Day! If they dropped I was DONE!!!! They didn't drop... I am still on the fence with things a little. BUT THEY STAYED UP... Omg I may pass out from suspense lmao 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Still Getting :bfn: at 12 DPO with FRER so this is why I am nervous and scared


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I just wanted to say I'm lazy because I haven't read back as too many posts and lots to do here working from home so I just wanted to put in my lil bookmark. 

Welcum any new girls!

Congrats anyone with :bfp: if not already said already hehe.

I am working around 112 hours a week at the moment


----------



## DragonMummy

snl my last bfp the frer didn't show up til 16dpo - theyre not as sensitive as they make out!!! ooooooh so excited for you - fx'd for bump buds!


----------



## DragonMummy

moo you must be knackered (dead if actually 112!!!) - what do you do?


----------



## snl41296

DragonMummy said:


> snl my last bfp the frer didn't show up til 16dpo - theyre not as sensitive as they make out!!! ooooooh so excited for you - fx'd for bump buds!

thanks hun I have so many people stalking my chart its kind of Loving that u all are here to support me


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am working 8am until 12 midnight 7 days a week at the moment. I am a typesetter/typist for 2 big companies online lol and the work load at the moment is massive but I need the money.


----------



## DragonMummy

blimey you must be nearly dead.... 3 days a week does me in! :rofl:


----------



## keepsmiling

sam here, im workin 4 nites this week and thats goin 2 kill me x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I moderate the workload so that I get to do other stuff inbetween. Its manageable but yes sometimes I feel a bit tired but I love the money. It is brilliant money and we need all we can for our Russian Doll we are bringing back from St Petersburg. My donor egg transfer. Only 3 months 3 weeks and 3 days to goo!!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Because I am so focused on this I can just do it lol. I want it SOOO BADLY and SOOO EXCITED!!!!!!! xxxx:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## keepsmiling

ohhh FRER are bogof in superdrug,, so u get 4 tests for £10.49 xx


----------



## DragonMummy

moo it's amazing what you can acheive with a bit of focus and drive isn't it xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Dragonmummy.....I love having something to focus on. It gives me such a buzz and massive incredibly drive and something to look forward to. I always function better with a focus in my life.:happydance::flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

i am exactly the same. i need things to aim for.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes it's brilliant having something to fuel you. We are alike then :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

in a way thats y i like dieting,,, 
i give myself a aim weight!!
i want to lose a few more lbs b4 xmas actully lol x


----------



## DragonMummy

i think you always need to have something to look forward to or aim for in life otherwise why are we even here?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I agree dragonmummy.


----------



## Annie18

hi ladies,

wow don't log on for few days and miss loads, moves so fast.

Britt congrats honey that's fantastic news
DM: glad Dr thougth prog levels ok, hope everything good, bet you can't wait for scan.
SNL: hope it's a BFP

Hope everyone else good, and good luck to those in the 2ww xxx


----------



## snl41296

thanks annie


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning lovely ladies, Who is testing next?

I hope everyone had a nice relaxing weekend!

Speaking of weight and focus, I am bound and determined to lose this 9 pounds I have put on since I started Clomid!!!! :) See if I focus on something like losing weight I will get my BFP like Britt ha ha!!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

worht a go hey,, im goin to start my diet when af comes lol ee


----------



## Smile4me

2 days til ovulation hun YIPPEEE, are you doing OPK's?


----------



## keepsmiling

i got a pos opk cd 13 lol,, so im not 6dpo and goin crazy,, i swear my nipples are hurting and tinglng n its drivin me mad,, bloody clomid xx


----------



## Smile4me

GRRRRRR!!!! Clomid!!!!!!

Has anyone heard from Ready2beamom?


----------



## keepsmiling

i no,,, drives m mad,, im tryin so hard not to ss xx


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies, hope everyone is well.

I was thinking back to the Clomid, my gosh isnt it nasty stuff- I have never been so crazy as when I was on it :rofl: But if it gets you that bfp its so worth it, it didnt end up helping me in the end 



Smile4me said:


> Good Morning lovely ladies, Who is testing next?
> 
> I hope everyone had a nice relaxing weekend!
> 
> Speaking of weight and focus, I am bound and determined to lose this 9 pounds I have put on since I started Clomid!!!! :) See if I focus on something like losing weight I will get my BFP like Britt ha ha!!!!

glad you had a nice weekend.
Smile, I was working out super hard for a few months before I got my bfp. During the last 2ww I had personal training sessions that were super intense, like lifting crazy heavy weights over my head and stuff. At about 7 or 8 dpo I was on the treadmill doing a high speed run (lol because I honestly thought I had no chance of being pregnant) and I remember having to jump off and go to the washroom :blush: sorry tmi
I have toned the workouts down now

Happy 4 weeks DM!

hello to the rest of the girls

:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

arggg omg,, im rellly tryin not to pee on a stick but i relly want to x


----------



## snl41296

keepsmiling said:


> arggg omg,, im rellly tryin not to pee on a stick but i relly want to x

i cant wait to hear


----------



## keepsmiling

i need u ladies to slap me and day nooo lol
im 6dpo haha x


----------



## snl41296

keepsmiling said:


> i need u ladies to slap me and day nooo lol
> im 6dpo haha x

lmao I started at like 9DPO lmao been testing ever since LOL


----------



## keepsmiling

lol im in agony today with all these stupid cramps,,,


----------



## Smile4me

Don't test hun you are 6dpo, Wait until at least 10 or 11dpo :) I just want to spare you the agony hun


----------



## keepsmiling

i was thinkin bout testin on thursday ill be 9dpo then?
x


----------



## DragonMummy

Ks i'd wait. i know i got an early one but it's been hell waiting for AF day.....


----------



## Smile4me

DM have you tested again?


----------



## keepsmiling

i might just ry andwait it out then,,,, iv put my hpts away for now,, i mite do afew opks tho just to stop me peein on hpts 
i think i just get myself nnoyed cos even if im late doesnt mean im pg,, so its like im torturin myself x


----------



## ttcbaby117

snl - I agree your temps are looking fab...I hope this is it for you!

Caz - how was that sunday roast...

jordansmum - if it is a pg test then a faint line is a postive

win - hi hun!

Moo - wonderful news about the donor! I can see why you would work so hard to make it happen!

Keepsmiling, DM, and Smile4me - I agree I need something to concentrate on....I too put on weight with the clomid that I still havent lost....and it was just about 10 lbs. I am trying my hardest right now to get rid of it and it helps to be side tracked!

Britt- how toned down are your workouts now....now that I am in my first tww since my surgery I am worried my workouts will do more harm than good!

welcome to the new ladies on here!

afm - well only 2 dpo, though I think it might be closer to 3dpo...and I have been having strange cramps in my uterus area....I never have them this early, I hope nothing has gone screwy down there since the surgery.....


----------



## keepsmiling

maybe we need to do a weightloss on clomid thread lol x


----------



## daviess3

Keep smiling im 5dpo!! I want to test to lol!! Well i say 5dpo thats what fertility friend told me!! Omg i def think a weight loss thread for clomid!! I will join!! Be like weight watchers lol!!! Keep smiling how exciting too get bfps together!! I had nausea last nit and today not sure if i its coz i went for dinner had starter main dessert cheese biscuits a glass of wine and a port!! An i blame clomid!!! haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Does anybody know anything about Estrodial levels. I just got mine back at they are 430. Hmmmm


----------



## Smile4me

No sweetie, I've never heard of estrodial levels? lol

Yes let's do a weight loss on clomid thread .... YES YES YES we can keep track on the first page  of our success!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Smile4me said:


> DM have you tested again?


Yep - lines are getting nice and dark now. Am just waiting for the digi to go from 1-2 to 2-3 and I will be a happy bunny. AF was due today so it is a relief that she hasn't shown her ugly face. Am hoping we have a sticky one on board...


----------



## keepsmiling

ill start one if u want,,, 2 mins
x


----------



## keepsmiling

https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting-weight-loss-fitness/445863-clomid-slimmer.html#post7445895


----------



## keepsmiling

im not sure if thats right,,,?
x


----------



## Smile4me

Yes it is hun ... YAY!! we have a clomid slimmer club :0)


----------



## keepsmiling

if anyone want to join, feel free ladies xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:ladies how are you all today xxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi Caz I'm good how are you? x


----------



## caz & bob

good hun just chilling just got out of the bath hun and it to cold how are you xxxxx


----------



## jordansmum

hiya every1 im on cd23 and feeling terrible ;-( good news is thou i went for bloods today which i should of gone for on cd21 lol and im gunna test in about 4 days time ;-) i so hope its a bfp!! doubt it will be thou wish me luck x


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you hun xx


----------



## bribaby

Hi I want to join in!!!! Im currently finished with my second month of clomid 50 mg days 3-7. right now I am on cd 12.... I reallly hope this is my month!!! I dont want to take clomid anymore...lol I hate the waiting part. I really hope I ovulate this time!!! last years i went on clomid for just one month 50mg and i ovulated but no pregnancy.... hope this time works. I hear it happens alot on your second or third month. Im needing alot of encouragement.....lol BFP's to EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

fxed for you bribaby


----------



## picturegin

hey everyone. i am 9dpo and taking my last clomid pill 50mg tonight....I am new to clomid...I also currently use the cbfm....my cycles are also 35-40 days long and usually o around the 23rd...

any success stories....
gin


----------



## snl41296

JUST TESTED AND ITS AS FAINT AS EVER, I GOT MY :bfp: just now!!!!!!

I am spotting as well. brown but thats what happened with hailey. DH doesnt believe it till he sees a sono LMAO 
I took this picture within Secs,
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/1-4.jpg


----------



## BabyMama89

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


:bfp::bfp::bfp:


CONGRATS!! H&H 9 MONTHS!!!! :)


----------



## Britt11

ohh I see it!! How exciting, congrats!
how quickly did it come up?


----------



## lisaf

lol, I see the pee glistening on the dip part.. now THAT is fresh :haha:
Did it get darker at the end of the time limit?


----------



## jamie2882

Im in the 2WW wait now but I have my Clomid RX for next cycle. Its nice to see so many PG ladies on the Clomid thread! I have positive hopes just because its something different than what we've been doing. Im not sure though?? I ovulate, I just have long cycle (35 days usually, with O on Cd19. My 7DPO P4's have been low but do indicate O. I wonder if it really would help??

Did any of you Ovulate regularly and Clomid helped?? Or were most of you an-ovulatory before Clomid??


----------



## Quaver

Congratulations Snl! :bfp: :wohoo:



jamie2882 said:


> Did any of you Ovulate regularly and Clomid helped?? Or were most of you an-ovulatory before Clomid??

I ov'd but my cycles were long and irregular like 26-54 days.
I think it is better to ov early (not too early) when the lining is thick enough, but not too old:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

caz & bob said:


> good hun just chilling just got out of the bath hun and it to cold how are you xxxxx

I am good ty sorry it's morning now. Just sitting here in my pj's and dressing gown. It's freezing outside but warm in here. Just about to have a coffee and cereal. :thumbup: See you later Mrs Hot Potato hehe



snl41296 said:


> JUST TESTED AND ITS AS FAINT AS EVER, I GOT MY :bfp: just now!!!!!!
> 
> I am spotting as well. brown but thats what happened with hailey. DH doesnt believe it till he sees a sono LMAO
> I took this picture within Secs,
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/1-4.jpg

All I can say is yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay :thumbup: Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay woooooooooooooooooooo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: bloomin brilliant news!!!! x:flower::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## winston83

Wow congratulations Snl we are just sipping through these bfps this last couple of weeks has any1heard from ready2 xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

SNL -I had a sneak suspicion about you! Huge Congrats...I hope I am right behind you!

jaime - lots of women on here do ov on their own but the clomid will help you have a strong ovulation and increase the quality of your egg! G/L!


----------



## Smile4me

YAY SNL!!!!!!!!WOOO HOOO HUN I'm so excited for you!!!!

Jamie hun I ovulated on my own but was put on clomid and got my BFP my first round of 100mg however it ended in a mc so it does work as far as I know.... My dh is lower on his counts though so that's our problem :)

Again WWWWWOOOOOO HHHHOOOOOOOOOO SNL!!! you must be over the moon hun!!


----------



## Simi78

Congrats to SNL!!! Wishing you a healthy 9 months xx
I hope everyone else is doing great?

AF seems like its finally here...after all the pre dark blood all last week!!! Sorry tmi..
natural cycle this time...i keep wondering what i can take this month (instead of clomid) just before i start the injections for next time...

xx


----------



## boots2

Congratulations SNL
Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy:happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::dust::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## snl41296

Britt11 said:


> ohh I see it!! How exciting, congrats!
> how quickly did it come up?

it came up in secs that I peed LMAO thats why I grabbed my camera fast. very very hard to take a pic of barley NOTHING LMAO but lets hope this is real crossing fingers. DH doesnt believe. my temps dropped so we will see what happens.


----------



## Smile4me

I noticed you and dh only dtd three times is that correct? 
Sorry I don't chart or temp so I am trying to read your chart the best I can... also did you use preseed? What kind of vitamins etc? GIVE US THE SCOOOOOP!!!! LMAO ;-)


----------



## snl41296

Smile4me said:


> I noticed you and dh only dtd three times is that correct?
> Sorry I don't chart or temp so I am trying to read your chart the best I can... also did you use preseed? What kind of vitamins etc? GIVE US THE SCOOOOOP!!!! LMAO ;-)

yes we dont BD enough LOL for sure we dont his doing lmao . but I think clomid gave us alittle boost! no vitimins just my regular folic acid and baby asprin a day. 
oh and TONS OF PRESEED I said hey what the hell might as well try it right?? and I am guessing thats all we did... I just hope this is real. I am alittle nervous AF will show up tomorrow.


----------



## Smile4me

PRESEED!!!!! Yes that does help, Its so damn expensive but worth it.
I don't mean to ask tmi but did you use a full syringe?


----------



## snl41296

Smile4me said:


> PRESEED!!!!! Yes that does help, Its so damn expensive but worth it.
> I don't mean to ask tmi but did you use a full syringe?

nope just 4ml :winkwink: I am always wet sorry TMI i just wanted to use it to help the sperm. it lives better in the preseed


----------



## Britt11

snl41296 said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> ohh I see it!! How exciting, congrats!
> how quickly did it come up?
> 
> it came up in secs that I peed LMAO thats why I grabbed my camera fast. very very hard to take a pic of barley NOTHING LMAO but lets hope this is real crossing fingers. DH doesnt believe. my temps dropped so we will see what happens.Click to expand...

hey hon, have you tried another test? I got a crappy line on a dollar test and a very decent line on a FRER. Maybe try a FRER.
good luck

hello ladies, hope you are well- I am off to a meeting
:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

i cracked and tested today,,, bfn of course, but on the plus\side i didnt get an evap til after about an hour n hlaf, and there is stil a litle line now
so need to be careful with these little suckers x


----------



## snl41296

Britt11 said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> ohh I see it!! How exciting, congrats!
> how quickly did it come up?
> 
> it came up in secs that I peed LMAO thats why I grabbed my camera fast. very very hard to take a pic of barley NOTHING LMAO but lets hope this is real crossing fingers. DH doesnt believe. my temps dropped so we will see what happens.Click to expand...
> 
> hey hon, have you tried another test? I got a crappy line on a dollar test and a very decent line on a FRER. Maybe try a FRER.
> good luck
> 
> hello ladies, hope you are well- I am off to a meeting
> :hugs:Click to expand...

yes i tried FRER and :bfn: :cry: we will see what tomorrow brings either :bfp: or AF :cry:


----------



## Britt11

oh darn hon.... :hugs: those IC's are nasty... I hope you are still in
:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies well in in the tww now dont no what dpo i am because i dont no if i o on cd16or17 xxxxxxx


----------



## Nashville31

Darn :witch: got me again this month! 

:hissy:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

snl - I hope the :witch: gets lost and then goes on vacation for 9 months for you hun!

nash - Sorry hun :hugs: he loves me too but I hate her


----------



## Smile4me

GRRRRR the witch got you Nashville I'm sorry :(

Good Luck Caz hun!!

SNL - I would test tomorrow with first morning urine

AFM, WAY TMI, but I just checked and had the BEST stretchy CM I have ever had... I wonder Britt if its from the royal jelly I've been taking along with grapefruit juice and green tea.. did an OPK and it was negative but does that mean I will ovulate soon?


----------



## keepsmiling

im tryin to tl hubby into taint the roayal jelly but hes promised to religiously take his zinc and vit c instead
i tested today for fun,, and fot a bfn lol x


----------



## Quaver

caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies well in in the tww now dont no what dpo i am because i dont no if i o on cd16or17 xxxxxxx

Great news!:thumbup:
Now you can relax:smug:


Nashville31 said:


> Darn :witch: got me again this month!
> 
> :hissy:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


snl41296 said:


> yes i tried FRER and :bfn: :cry: we will see what tomorrow brings either :bfp: or AF :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

quaver,, when u testinn??
x


----------



## Quaver

keepsmiling said:


> quaver,, when u testinn??
> x

Sunday... if no :af:

How about you?


----------



## keepsmiling

i tested today:blush: at 7dpo,,, just to c if i got n evap.. so i did the test and went bak to bed, came ban an hour n hlf later and there was a small evep line

so im goin to test properly monday,, 13dpo,, hubs is gettin me sum frer too lol
xx


----------



## snl41296

thanks girl for all your support I really appreicate it


----------



## jordansmum

hiya every1 cd 24 for me wooop not long now and i can test ;-) i phoned my gyn as i go dry wen we bed and was told that u can use ky jelly does any1 know if thats ok to use? thanks


----------



## Smile4me

the ONLY sperm friendly one that I have heard of is preseed and its not just for that, Clomid can make your cm hostile which is why the preseed is used to help the swimmers get there without dying off. ....


----------



## jordansmum

thanks ;-)


----------



## lisaf

yeah, KY is hostile to sperm... have to get a special lube like the preseed
I HAVE read that actual eggwhites can be used, but I couldn't ever bring myself to use it... and dont' think its very sanitary :haha:


----------



## jordansmum

thanks hahah preeseed it is then no i wouldnt be able to try the egg whites myself either ewww x


----------



## Smile4me

Preseed worked for me sweetie :) and lots of others!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Smile - Oh of the Royal Jelly is working like that I might have to try in if I need it next cycle. I tried the EPO these last 2 months from AF to O and didnt really see an improvement.


Nash - sorry hun that stinks!

Caz - yipee....welcome to the tww!

snl - hoping af stays away!

fxed for you quaver and keepsmiling!


----------



## DragonMummy

@Lisa OMG I so agree..... you have to be careful EATING them ffs let alone trying to get it up my lulu!!!

@KS - an hour and a half? have we taught you nothing? :rofl:

seriously though, if it ain't there in 10 minutes, THROW IT AWAY!!! There's still time x


----------



## keepsmiling

@dm,, well i didnt wnt to lok at it cos i new 7dpo is tooo early lol and i just wanted to check for evaps lolx


----------



## Smile4me

TTC I would def try it hun, I haven't seen this type of cm since before clomid so now that I am off of it maybe that's why I am getting a good amount back? Who knows but I will tell you I'm excited!!!!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hiya Everyone! Not feeling to well today but haning in...crampy and just not my normal self....Wow I leave you for a couple hours and lord have mercy! It was page 1431 when I left you all yesterday now you on page 1452! lol I love the simmer thread did my post there! Great Idea!



Vici said:


> Thank very much hun :hugs: I am from the UK. My cousin lives in Bermuda and she loves it. She's a nanny for an english couple.
> 
> This is my first month this time round and i'm taking 100mg. They were my left over prescription from when i got my BFP with Imogen. I started AF on my own (which is a huge rarity for me) so decided to make the most of it. It took me 2 cycles first time round (after 2 1/2 years of tryign) but that was on 150mg and with follicle tracking and trigger shot. If it doesn't work this time then i'll be going back to the doctor after Christmas for another referral.
> 
> Think its a good idea to give your body a rest sometimes, its a lot to take, all these hormones. Good luck for you, sending you lots of baby dust xx

vici:
Thanks and good luck to you too!



snl41296 said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> Night all doing my homework and its due tomorrow morning lol crazy i know. well have a great evening.
> 
> This morning was D Day! If they dropped I was DONE!!!! They didn't drop... I am still on the fence with things a little. BUT THEY STAYED UP... Omg I may pass out from suspense lmao
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Still Getting :bfn: at 12 DPO with FRER so this is why I am nervous and scaredClick to expand...

snl:
:rofl:



bribaby said:


> Hi I want to join in!!!! Im currently finished with my second month of clomid 50 mg days 3-7. right now I am on cd 12.... I reallly hope this is my month!!! I dont want to take clomid anymore...lol I hate the waiting part. I really hope I ovulate this time!!! last years i went on clomid for just one month 50mg and i ovulated but no pregnancy.... hope this time works. I hear it happens alot on your second or third month. Im needing alot of encouragement.....lol BFP's to EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!

brib:
:hi: Welcome!




picturegin said:


> hey everyone. i am 9dpo and taking my last clomid pill 50mg tonight....I am new to clomid...I also currently use the cbfm....my cycles are also 35-40 days long and usually o around the 23rd...
> any success stories....
> gin

pict:
:hi: Welcome too!



snl41296 said:


> JUST TESTED AND ITS AS FAINT AS EVER, I GOT MY :bfp: just now!!!!!! I am spotting as well. brown but thats what happened with hailey. DH doesnt believe it till he sees a sono LMAO
> I took this picture within Secs, https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/1-4.jpg

snl:
:shock:OMG! OMG! OMG! i am so happy to the both of you! :yipee::wohoo:



lisaf said:


> lol, I see the pee glistening on the dip part.. now THAT is fresh :haha: Did it get darker at the end of the time limit?

lisaf:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



jamie2882 said:


> Im in the 2WW wait now but I have my Clomid RX for next cycle. Its nice to see so many PG ladies on the Clomid thread! I have positive hopes just because its something different than what we've been doing. Im not sure though?? I ovulate, I just have long cycle (35 days usually, with O on Cd19. My 7DPO P4's have been low but do indicate O. I wonder if it really would help?? Did any of you Ovulate regularly and Clomid helped?? Or were most of you an-ovulatory before Clomid??

jamie:
wow another newbe! welcome! :hi:



Nashville31 said:


> Darn :witch: got me again this month! :hissy:

nash:
damn sorry hon! drat.


----------



## lisaf

KS - I understand the need to 'test' out your batch to see if it gives evaps... now you know when you are officially testing to throw the suckers out and not look again! :haha:
The evaps seem to vary from brand to brand but also from person to person.


----------



## keepsmiling

monday,,, 13dpo xx


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you hun xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

smile - ok well if af gets me this month I will defo buy some.

35 - maybe you not feeling well is a nice BFP sign.


----------



## bribaby

well ladies ....looks like i wont be on here for a while... im on cd13 today and my husband works at the sherriff dept and came home with bad news last night... he was doing a "Shake down" in a cell and comfiscated things the inmates shouldnt have in there and my husband got stuck in the hand by a home made tattoo gun the inmate was trying to make.... so he went to the doc and got tested and they said to have protected sex for 6 months until they get my husbands tests all done. It broke my heart into because this is my second month on clomid and we have been trying SO HArd!! :( Im totally bummed right now but I know its for the best! Good luck Ladies


----------



## Delilahsown

Bribaby- 6 MONTHS??? Are you kidding me? I work in healthcare- it doesn't take THAT LONG to process all those tests. Weeks at the most.. Thats just ridonkulous!


----------



## lisaf

holy cow bribaby that is just the WORST luck :( So sorry and hope DH is ok an healthy in the end! :(


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies just wanted to say hello and see how everyone is doing.
Smile- isnt it nice being off Clomid??!! natural cm...I had that too last cycle. are you doing OPKs? have you gotten a +ve yet?

TTC- how are you feeling?? how many dpo are you? Actually Royal Jelly is more for egg quality from what I read but it may help cm too? :shrug:

talk soon
hugs:


----------



## lisaf

well I think its 6 months to make sure the virus isn't there... that he may have been exposed, and if he was it will be 6 months until they can test him again and give him the all-clear


----------



## bribaby

Delilahsown- Yes they said 3 months.... they are gonna test him at 3 months for anything and then at 6 months... I think its pretty crazy too. Im just beside myself seriously! How long do you think it should take to be safe? 
Lisaf--- thank you so much I hope he stays in good health too. It is the worst of luck and im very heartbroken. It just HAD to happen two days before im supposed to ovulate,...just my luck....Im mad at the world right now lol. It will be ok though.


----------



## lisaf

did you guys BD last night?
If so, there is a teensy chance?

Can't they analyze the needle to see if there is anything present?
I mean if they inmate was just making it, perhaps it hadn't been used yet or was only used on himself (and his HIV status would be known?). If you can get that data, you might be able to take a calculated risk.
Isn't there also a vaccine they can try right after needle-prick exposure? And if they do that, you might be able to take a calculated risk and try anyway?


----------



## 35_Smiling

ttcbaby117 said:


> smile - ok well if af gets me this month I will defo buy some. 35 - maybe you not feeling well is a nice BFP sign.

ttc:
Gosh that would be nice but I don't think so. Odd right...with my son I didn't have clue I was prego until 8 months preg. no sighs, no sickness, af on time each month but the only thing here I am not 17yrs old but 35yrs old, so not sure what is going on. we will see on Oct.30 when af should be on.



bribaby said:


> well ladies ....looks like i wont be on here for a while... im on cd13 today and my husband works at the sherriff dept and came home with bad news last night... he was doing a "Shake down" in a cell and comfiscated things the inmates shouldnt have in there and my husband got stuck in the hand by a home made tattoo gun the inmate was trying to make.... so he went to the doc and got tested and they said to have protected sex for 6 months until they get my husbands tests all done. It broke my heart into because this is my second month on clomid and we have been trying SO HArd!! :( Im totally bummed right now but I know its for the best! Good luck Ladies

bri:
Damnn that's messed up! I am so sorry to hear this. I am glad that your hubby is ok tho...it could have been worst! praying his results comes back neg. for everthing.


----------



## winston83

Bri soo sorry to hear what has happened but hope ur hubby is ok at the end 
Afm am feeling like a real old timer with all the bfps have invested in my presseed am on cd 16 usually ov at cd 17 so gna go try my luck with mr winston lol hope the rest of the girls are ok xx


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi ladies. I hope you dont mind if I join. I just finished my first cycle of Clomid 100mg. Took it CD 5-9. I'm scheduled for CD12 scan on Thursday. Hopefully, I will have some good follies and get my IUI on Friday. :happydance: I'm having some bad cramps today. Anybody else have that?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

welcum Doingitforus x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Simi78

Hi how is everyone? :wave::hugs:


----------



## snl41296

hi girls so Me thinking of the :bfp: may not be :cry: Tested today there was nothing there and if u see my chart its below cover line. 
onto cycle #8 and second round of clomid DH still will not get checked out :cry: i hate that he wont. :cry: thats another story


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi ladies, so sorry for leaving you all in suspense. I really jumped the gun with testing that early, so my doctor stressed to me, not to test again until I miss af. She said it will save me heartache in the long run. I normally am spotting by now and feel af coming, but I have none of that, so I am still being positive and really hoping that faint line I seen was really there and not a stupid evap. Congrats to all the other ladies that have gotten there :bfp:!!


----------



## Smile4me

When is AF due hun? We were worried about you :(

OH Bri hun that is terrible sweetheart, I really hope your dh is OK, and hopefully you guys can get back ASAP!!!


----------



## Smile4me

SNL hun when are you going to test hun?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Bribaby- Oh no, I am so sorry....I hope DH is ok.

35 - happy birthday! I turned 35 on October 1st so we are pretty close with our bdays!

Doingit - welcome and good luck hun!

Britt- oh well if it is for egg quality then I dont mind trying it next cycle if I need to! I am on 4dpo according to FF but I truly believe I am more on 5dpo because I know i have a short surge.....once I surge I usually oved within 12 hours so who knows! So I guess I am 4 OR 5 dpo...hahahaha..so I think I might test early if I have the nerve we will see! How are you feeling? Anymore symptoms?

Ready2be - There you are!!!!! Well fxed for you hun....you are having v. positive signs!

SNL - oh well that just stinks! you know when I had to get my DH checked, though he was ok with doing it...he didnt want to have to do it in a cup.... (TMI WARNING)....so I had sex with him and made him go in the cup....I rushed out of bed and to the clinic (you only have like a 1/2 hour for them to analyze) and that is how I got him tested. Do you think he would be up for that....This way he wont have to go into the clinic and "take care" of himself there.


----------



## 35_Smiling

I all just poping in between classes. gosh as my day starts most of you all days are close to an end...that's mug.. Anyways, have a wonderful day o I forgot i should be saying evening to you all instead lol! Going home to take a nap before my next class in an hour:sleep:




snl41296 said:


> hi girls so Me thinking of the :bfp: may not be :cry: Tested today there was nothing there and if u see my chart its below cover line. onto cycle #8 and second round of clomid DH still will not get checked out :cry: i hate that he wont. :cry: thats another story

snl: 
I am so sorry...I hope you still have a chance. but my temp looks like yours to but now worries I guess its just not my month either. af is due on Oct.30:flower::hugs:


Ready2BaMommy said:


> Hi ladies, so sorry for leaving you all in suspense. I really jumped the gun with testing that early, so my doctor stressed to me, not to test again until I miss af. She said it will save me heartache in the long run. I normally am spotting by now and feel af coming, but I have none of that, so I am still being positive and really hoping that faint line I seen was really there and not a stupid evap. Congrats to all the other ladies that have gotten there :bfp:!!

r2b:
well i am glad all is well. hope you still be able to get that bfp really soon. :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

ooooh fxd for u ttc xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

ttcbaby117 said:


> 35 - happy birthday! I turned 35 on October 1st so we are pretty close with our bdays!

ttc:
no its not my bday until feb.26 i turn 36. i was referring to my age as of today and i wasn't sure if a pregg is happening this month.


----------



## ttcbaby117

35 - oh....hahahaha sorrry I must have misread your posting!

keepsmiling - thank you!


----------



## keepsmiling

we need some more old timers out of here lol xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

ok I need some help ladies....it isnt about clomid though.....I have been taking 2000mgs of epo from af to O thsi cycle. Well about 3 dpo till now I have been crampy and today I have started having some cm which is unusual for me. Can the EPO have a lasting effect even after taking it? Any help would be great!


----------



## Smile4me

What is EPO?


----------



## ttcbaby117

evening primerose oil.....It is supposed to help cm but it didnt help me....now I wonder if taking it causing these symptoms.


----------



## caz & bob

yes i could be ttc hun xxxx


----------



## lisaf

Ready2Be - ack! I'm glad you're ok but the suspense is killing me :rofl:!!!

ttc - I don't know that it would be causing that.... hmm, not that I know much about it, but I usually experienced a little cramping after O then got tons of creamy CM and I didn't really take anything to boost my CM. I was on clomid though :shrug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks Lisaf - well I havent taken clomid and I never cramp after Ov......Such a strange feeling...it is getting more continuous tonight. I was sitting in a movie with dh and was v. uncomfortable. I dont think I will be take the epo next month.....just in case that is the culprit.


----------



## lisaf

yeah, maybe its an egg/blastocyte being pushed through your tubes though! :) This would be the time for that! ;)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh well I would absolutley love if that is what it is!!!! I didnt know that could cause cramping. Everything I read is that you wouldnt feel anything till implantation...but I defo. like that explanation!


----------



## lisaf

hehe, well my FS told me that he didn't want me on progesterone supps until after the egg was out of the tubes since he'd read that the progesterone could possibly diminish the contractions of the fallopian tubes and that could lead to a higher chance for ectopic. SO... logic follows that there is some activity as that egg travels down that you could possibly feel. And honestly since you had surgery everything might still be a teensy bit tender.

And I'm hoping its a blastocyte since you didn't feel this at all during your recovery months. So maybe its bigger/growing right now more than a failed egg would!

Hope thats not false hope, just a theory! :) But a nice one!


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh lisa that makes so much sense....and I love the theory but really trying not to get my hopes up! I promised myself I wouldnt test until the 7th but we will see if I make it.


----------



## MandyV

hello, I'm mandy just wanna join the clomid club please ;) 
ive had a crazy month happy to say my FS is not slow moving at all, all in one month i have a had series of tests and blood work all normal had HSG normal only issue is my long cycles and PCOS
i started my 1st round of clomid last week cd4-8 im cd 13 now and had an ultrasound yesturday which said i had 2 19 mm follicles, tomorrow i will do a trigger shot of ovidrel and then 3 days later on sunday begin progesterone suppositories 

fx for everyone, im new to clomid learning as i go :)


----------



## Doingit4us

Evening ladies! How are you all? Afm, I'm ready for my appt tomorrow. My CM is starting to change (sorry TMI), so I'm hoping I'm close to O. They didnt mention if I was going to get the HCG shot or not. Guess I'll find out tomorrow. I feel like I have been waiting forever.


----------



## wanting2010

I finished my Provera today, so now I'm just waiting for AF so I can finally start my first round of Clomid!!


----------



## sma1588

after provera i started and had some major cramps i thought my uterus was going to fall out now its getting better but my clomid still isnt here so im going to be taking soy i guess


----------



## snl41296

hi girls AF is full on this morning so much I had to take a shower right away :cry: at 5:30am. I am so much better now then yesterday. I cried all day and night long. DH and I had a LONG LONG TALK and after this cycle he will be getting checked out finally :happydance::happydance:
I am very happy about this. 
Onto Cycle #2 with CLomid CD 5-9 My cousin says I don't need it at all due to the fact I know my cycles so well and Ovulate on my own and get AF every 28/30 days like clock work. 
I am NOT going to test anymore either untill AF is late. I feel I am so regular that why Am I going to waste tests :winkwink: So thats whats going on with me. Thanks girls for being here for me and supporting me through everything.


----------



## DragonMummy

oh snl I'm so sorry darling. and why are men such a nightmare about bashing one out into a cup when we have to go through pelvic examinations, internal ultrasounds, HSG, lap and dye..... they get to have a wank!!!


----------



## snl41296

DragonMummy said:


> oh snl I'm so sorry darling. and why are men such a nightmare about bashing one out into a cup when we have to go through pelvic examinations, internal ultrasounds, HSG, lap and dye..... they get to have a wank!!!

and to top it off WE CAN DO IT AT HOME! thats what I dont get and I can bring it inside to the lab! I think he is scared of what can be :shrug:


----------



## DragonMummy

i think they see it as a slight on their masculinity. but a real man does what he can to protect his woman and make her happy so the fact that he is doing it says a lot xxx


----------



## snl41296

DragonMummy said:


> i think they see it as a slight on their masculinity. but a real man does what he can to protect his woman and make her happy so the fact that he is doing it says a lot xxx

i cant NOT agree with you MORE!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

SNL I am glad DH is going to get checked!!! That is great news!! Sorry af showed up, she is such a biatchhhh...lol 

Well still no af for me and she should be here today, no spotting no nothing, so I am going to test tomorrow. I will keep you girls updated. I hope hope hope this is it.


----------



## snl41296

Ready2BaMommy said:


> SNL I am glad DH is going to get checked!!! That is great news!! Sorry af showed up, she is such a biatchhhh...lol
> 
> Well still no af for me and she should be here today, no spotting no nothing, so I am going to test tomorrow. I will keep you girls updated. I hope hope hope this is it.

crossign fingers for u I cant wait to hear


----------



## Smile4me

Yay Ready2BaMommy :) Let's hope this is your month hun, just a few more days until October ends... Babydust hun!!


----------



## Britt11

SNL :hugs: I am glad DH is getting checked, its really hard on them for sure- I think your right he is scared about what the results might be. Remember 45% of infertility is Male Factor, we are always so hard on ourselves. Truly no one is to blame but you need to know to get the best treatment possible.

Good luck Ready

Hello Smile, CD 13 whoop whoop, have you done an OPK? or maybe you wait until the afternoon hey?

where is Caz?

:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies!!!

SNL - so sorry hun! Great news on your dh though, you are one step closer to get to the bottom of this!

Ready - fxed for you!

Britt - happy 5 weeks! whoop whoop!

smile- it is coming up on oving......woohoo!

afm - still more of the same...nothing new to report!


----------



## caz & bob

Britt11 said:


> SNL :hugs: I am glad DH is getting checked, its really hard on them for sure- I think your right he is scared about what the results might be. Remember 45% of infertility is Male Factor, we are always so hard on ourselves. Truly no one is to blame but you need to know to get the best treatment possible.
> 
> Good luck Ready
> 
> Hello Smile, CD 13 whoop whoop, have you done an OPK? or maybe you wait until the afternoon hey?
> 
> where is Caz?
> 
> :hugs:

im here hun how are you xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

YAY SNL I just read that your DH is going to get tested, My DH was the same way hun, I think the thought of sitting in an office with a magazine puts a little pressure on our men, so we dtd and released in a cup and RUSHED it to the lab ...Just a thought hun that might make it easier on both of you :)

Britt you are so right hun we do put so much pressure on ourselves because we just want answers, no matter who's issue it is, the question is how can we fix it? Women want answers and our men want to fix it for us ... :)

Yes I did an OPK this morning and it was negative but I have had Wonderful CM and today my cp is high and soft so I'm thinking on schedule for tomorrow.

I read in one of the threads I think a newbie that she ovulated on her own and had no issue with her AF,,, so do I hun, I ovulate on my own and I have usually a normal period so they put us on it to increase our egg quality I'm assuming and it's probably like Britt said that it is the male factor so I have put my dh on a vitamin regimine ;-)

Good Luck to all of us!!! We need another BFP this month and def next month we need at least 2!!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## Britt11

good Caz thanks. How are you feeling? I see you are 3dpo...yeah


----------



## boots2

Hi
Hope your all ok
Plodding along here I joined the gym this morning have been swimming already and really enjoyed it
Sarah xx


----------



## caz & bob

not to bad just a bit moody this last couple of days and gassy xxxxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh all good signs Caz - fx'd you'll be graduating soon!!! xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz me and you both....I actually felt like I was back on the clomid for a couple of days with the way I was yelling my dh! LOL Poor thing doesnt know what to make of me.


----------



## DragonMummy

so AF was only due 3 days ago and I'm getting a 3+ today..... anyone want to hazard a guess as to how many I have in there?


----------



## ttcbaby117

geez DM....I defo think there is at least 2!!!!!!! I thought that from when you got your bfp on 8 dpo...that is really early! I remember you saying you didnt test + with harry until after af was due right!!!! Maybe there are three....wow!!! I need to go buy a new house and a car...it seems to have worked for you!


----------



## DragonMummy

if there's three then i will need ANOTHER new house and a car :rofl:

I now have a bet on with DH as he is refusing to understand how a cb digi works....


----------



## ttcbaby117

ok well what are you betting...shoudl be something like....You have to change all the diapers for the first year! LOL


----------



## DragonMummy

he's pretty good with nappies actually. no it's a straight £20 that there's more than one. Frankly you could take my salary if I could have just one healthy one. Although i still like to be right :rofl:


----------



## Doingit4us

Well ladies I have good and bad news. I have five follies on my right. Yay. That's the side with the tube. The bad news is they are 16, 14, 14, 13, 11. The doc thinks I am going to ovulate over the weekend, which means no IUI. My follies will mature, but we wont have the extra boost of the IUI. I'm so dissappointed. If by some miracle my body holds out until Mon, I will get the HCG shot that night w/ IUI on Mon. I'm frustrated and have been crying. I got a smiley face on the CB opk monitor they used, but she thinks its just my PCOS not a true LH surge. I was told to go home and have sex till Mon. This does not put me in the mood for sex. If they grow 2mm a day, then they will be 24, 22, 22, 21, 19 by Mon. Isn't that too many follies? I'm so confused.


What do you guys think my chance are for 1) O on Tuesday? or 2) concieving just by bding?

I'm going to start a thread to see if any of the other ladies can offer any advice. I would appreciate all of yours! Thanks!


----------



## Doingit4us

DragonMummy said:


> so AF was only due 3 days ago and I'm getting a 3+ today..... anyone want to hazard a guess as to how many I have in there?

Three babies...Maybe you should start a web page for donations. :) Someone might get you that car and house. Congratulations!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw hope we all will be joining you and britt xxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

omg would be so amazing if you did, Caz!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

DM - hahahahahaha....well I hope you win!

Doingit4us - Oh hun I am so sorry you are disappointed. Why cant they give you the shot over the weekend.

caz - we are on Britt and DM's coat tails....BFP's here we come!


----------



## DragonMummy

yes lets have a full clear out of clomid club! we've all been in here too bloody long.


----------



## caz & bob

it defo should be awer turn next xxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: mandy your more then welcome here! I hope all goes well today. soooo how was it??:hugs:

doingit: I hope you got what you wanted! hee hee how was the injections? so whats next on the list? I am getting excited for you:happydance:

wanting: well I am glad that is finish...now lets go af..odd we just want it to come but dislike it when its here hee hee. good luck love.:hugs:

snl: I am so sorry the witch came on but so happy that poppie decided to check his swimmers checked out!:happydance::wohoo::happydance: hee hee okay I am just a little bit too excited here but gosh I hope they swim well been it seems you feel he is at fault....I was in that position for a year and felt so bad to find out it wasn't him but me (with the fibroide). so I hope you are prepared if your wrong here....:hugs:


DragonMummy said:


> oh snl I'm so sorry darling. and why are men such a nightmare about bashing one out into a cup when we have to go through pelvic examinations, internal ultrasounds, HSG, lap and dye..... they get to have a wank!!!

DM: that is so damn true!:growlmad: guys have it so easy but afraid of the littest things...but we gotta love them...

snl: good luck with your:test:tomorrow so you can get your :bfp:here is some:dust:

boots all is well here. just waiting to see if af visits on Saturday...time will tell...my temp seem to drop no perhaps i might be out this month but not sure...

Hi Brit all is well with ya i hope!

sml: how are you doin to? 

Hi caz poping in our we? lol

ttc & caz wow it must be gym time cause i did to. I joined this gym called Sandys360 and I signed up mondays for water aerobics & Zumba, Tuesdays water aerobics, Wednesdays, belly dancing and water aerobics, Thursdays i walk on the beach by myself and Saturdays water aerobics I am loving it!

doingit damn i so love the good news but don't get why they can't do everthing over the weekend tho...all well you and hubbie better start :sex::sex::sex:you better get in that mood! hee hee good luck love...I hope all works out for you.


----------



## keepsmiling

im 9dpo and not tested today,, yay x


----------



## Smile4me

KS yay!!! Are you going to test at 11 or 12dpo??


----------



## keepsmiling

prob early next week ,,, 14dpo ish


----------



## 35_Smiling

I am with you on that ttc...i will test around 14dpo IF my af doesnt show up at 12dpo... see what happens


----------



## sma1588

i was at my moms the other night and she was saying i might just get lucky and have 1 of each at the same time.....she doesnt even know im going to take clomid if it ever gets here so that was kinda weird for her to say that. shes not the only 1 who has said something about twins either, 2 of my friends have mentiond it to lol...i would love to have twins!!!!!



congrats on all the bfp's again i would love to be joining you all in first tri but i have a bad feeling about this comming month


----------



## keepsmiling

does clomid lenghtne lp?x


----------



## ttcbaby117

keepsmiling- yes it can. It lengthened mine by 2 days......

35 - yeah the gym is all that is keeping me sane right now...otherwise I would spend that time googling pg symptoms etc...hahahaha


----------



## keepsmiling

so if my lp is normally 12,, if i test at 14dpo that wil be ok x


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah that should be ok....


----------



## keepsmiling

thats good then,,,, il test early next week i think x


----------



## 35_Smiling

sma1588 said:


> i was at my moms the other night and she was saying i might just get lucky and have 1 of each at the same time.....she doesnt even know im going to take clomid if it ever gets here so that was kinda weird for her to say that. shes not the only 1 who has said something about twins either, 2 of my friends have mentiond it to lol...i would love to have twins!!!!! congrats on all the bfp's again i would love to be joining you all in first tri but i have a bad feeling about this comming month

sma: well i will keep you in my prayers! i wouldn't mind twins or triplits then i don't have to try 3 times to have my 3 kids lol


keepsmiling said:


> does clomid lenghtne lp?x

KS: mine was but only on the first month then my regular 30days came back


ttcbaby117 said:


> keepsmiling-35 - yeah the gym is all that is keeping me sane right now...otherwise I would spend that time googling pg symptoms etc...hahahaha

ttc: i agree. here as well. i feels good tho.


----------



## winston83

Ha ha ha dm I'm gna pmsl if you cooking a dragon tribe I'm gna plump for 2 but would love it to be 5 lol xx phong ur new profile pic xx
Hope all the other clomid girls are well lots of live n babydust xxx


----------



## daviess3

Evening Ladies
Now 8dpo!! Extremely bloated last few days heartburn gassy even had on of sore bbs and i never ever had that!! Stupidly tested today to get a bfn!! I hate clomid gives u so many pg symptoms but just dont seem to get there!! Never haad sore bbs though so keeping fingers crossed!! Baby dust to all


----------



## lisaf

aw davies... the clomid sore-boob side effect totally got my hopes up on my first cycle... I'd NEVER had that before... unfortunately, yes... clomid can cause that.
Hang in there!


----------



## keepsmiling

My only symptoms so far are gas omg I cnt stop fartin and bit bloated but that's it x


----------



## lisaf

oooh, VERY exciting! Bowel upsets were the first thing that was a true pregnancy sign for me.. (the kind of sign that isn't usually a PMS thing also)


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm so bad that hubbys says he is sleeping in the spare room and I'm not normally windy at all iv been like it for 3 days ish 
has anyone had this from clomid x


----------



## JennaRose

Hi ladies! After 7 months of ttc I am starting clomid. My OBGYN mentioned I might need it to conceive and to call her and she would call the prescription in for me. Hubby was tested and I was tested and she seems to think I am not ovulating. 

So I also have not had a full fledges AF in a few months - should I get a prescription for something to start AF and then take the clomid?? Or just take the clomid now (knowing full well I am not pregnant).


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome jenna rose, I hope clomid works for you!


----------



## jordansmum

hiya i have 2 days until my af is meant to be due and my temps gone really high is this a sign of pregnancy or just af is due? i dont feel anywhere near preg ;-( and all tests are neg now ;-( is any1 else testing soon? x


----------



## lisaf

JennaRose - Some doctors like to trigger a period first to make sure the lining is fresh on the new cycle and to rule out pregnancy 100%. The pill is called provera, you usually take 10mg a day for 7-10 days and start your period 0-15 days after the last pill.
Its up to you, you may have a better chance at implantation with a fresh lining... but plenty of girls with super long cycles have no trouble implanting and get pregnant on their own etc.

Jordansmum - that sounds quite promising with your temps and is hopeful.. but post-O temps aren't ALWAYS going to tell you if you're pregnant. Some girls get a temp spike before AF comes.. my temps were low and staying low even though I was pregnant. :dohh:


----------



## Doingit4us

Keepsmiling-Your symptoms sound really good...bad for your dh but still good :)

JennaRose- I would go with the provera just to cover all bases. Did your doc chk you for PCOS?


----------



## wanting2010

JennaRose said:


> Hi ladies! After 7 months of ttc I am starting clomid. My OBGYN mentioned I might need it to conceive and to call her and she would call the prescription in for me. Hubby was tested and I was tested and she seems to think I am not ovulating.
> 
> So I also have not had a full fledges AF in a few months - should I get a prescription for something to start AF and then take the clomid?? Or just take the clomid now (knowing full well I am not pregnant).

I'd call and ask your OB/GYN, hon. Mine prefers to induce a bleed before starting Clomid. Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## lovepink4

Hi everyone, im wondering if someone can help me. im on my first clomid cycle, and i took it cd 5-9, i started using opk's on cd 12, and got 2 dark positives on cd 16(monday) and started having ovulation pain that night and then all day tuesday, so im assuming i ovulated tuesday-ish. well i had opk's left over so i took one tuesday and it was clearly negative, had no test line at all. then i took one on wednesday and it looked positive to me, and took 2 today (thursday) and they were both positive as well. does anyone have any idea why? i've never had this happen to me before so i thought maybe it had something to do with the clomid. would a cyst give me a positive opk? any help would be great!!!


----------



## sma1588

i have been warned that clomid can give false pos. on an opk. havnt had this problem because im not on the clomid yet and gave up on opks because i NEVER got a + on one out of 50


----------



## lovepink4

which ones would you say were false positives? i know its hard to say without seeing them. i guess for now im going with the tests on monday as being positive since i had alot of pain monday night and all day tuesday


----------



## daviess3

Hi love4pink i had that there is two reasons i think i kept having positives which is why i was put on clomid as when i had a progesterone test it was low what was happening was i produced an egg but didnt release it!! or i have heard you can get positive opks when pg have you tested yet i think it would more likely show on a pg test first though!

Lisa i no these symptoms are horrid but this is my 5th clomid cycle an never have i had sore bbs its only every now an again but i didnt even get them in the 10 short weeks when i was pg! I always get bloated an gassy on clomid! This month is partcularly bad gas an so bloated cant even wear my jeans done up!! 

When shall i test im 9dpo!! Tested yest stupidly!!!:cry:obviously no joy!!! Cant handle anymore bfns!!!


----------



## loopylew2

Hello ladies can i join...??? im louisa just done my 1st round of Clomid days 3-7 am now 11DPO... had follicle scanning and had 3 big ones 24-20... been a bit thick in the testing area and tested at 8&9 DPO of course BFN so am not gonna bother now till at least 14DPO...i do temping aswell had a massive dip yesterday which picked up slightly today....really feel out of it though....
Id also like to say a big BOO to clomid giving false pregnancy symptoms.....


----------



## keepsmiling

davies iv gotts join ya and say i tested at 8dpo,,,, how silly r we haha

il be testin wednesday

when r u all testing?
x


----------



## daviess3

Welcome louisa and thanks keepsmiling im not the only test freak lol!!:flower:Im going to test on sunday i got pg in may and i got faint pos at 11dpo and pg on a digi at 12dpo so sun i will be 11dpo!! going to try to be good!! Its soooo hard!! I am feeling so dizzy today having really bad vertigo turn my head an feel like im going to fall over!! fxd its a good sign when u testing smiling???


----------



## keepsmiling

im goin to test wednesda xx


----------



## loopylew2

keepsmiling said:


> im goin to test wednesda xx

Me too.....Fxd...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Good luck for testing then ladies!!! yay hope you get :bfp: xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

wot dpo r u loopy?
x


----------



## loopylew2

11Dpo today....am not going anywhere near a test of any kind until im late.......lol...just can be done with the disappointment anymore......xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

im 10dpo so not far off u x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Good luck keepsmilling xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I've been AWOL these last few days. Been licking my wounds. Just waiting for AF to kick in and shall crack on with cycle 23...clomid cycle 8. God alone knows what the clomid is doing to me mentally and more importantly physically. You would think after so many months on the stuff the FS would want to scan and check my lining and for any cysts. Obviously not! Just feel like I have been thrust the prescription and told to F*** off! In effect I have!
BFN's all week, bloating, PMT and headache. Had some brown stringy stuff when I went exploring yesterday but so far no red blood. I have wondered if my lining has gone so thin that there is hardly anything to shed. Could the browny stuff have been my AF or am I going to be 5 days late like last cycle?:dohh:

Hope everyone is well and I'm hoping to see a few more BFP's around here very soon xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Em how the merry hell have you been given 8 cycles of clomid? They must be a lot more generous up there!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I thought that they only issued 6 months worth of clomid?


----------



## mrphyemma

I've got another 5 cycles worth left DM. They made a mistake on the first prescription and gave me too many so I have ended up with a years supply.


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi Louisa. Good luck on testing. That dip could have been implantation. FX. When did you go in for your scan.


----------



## mrphyemma

My gynae told me it was okay to keep going with it until I see him In January.


----------



## Doingit4us

Fx for all the ladies who are about to test. Baby dust to you all.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:dust: to you all x Hopefully when I got to Bridge Centre on Monday Mr Summers will put me on this stuff that I keep hearing about and hoping for haha


----------



## DragonMummy

oh bloody marvellous!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ohhh hello there Dragon!!! How are you today? xxxx:kiss:


----------



## DragonMummy

all good thanks Moo. Just been out to do a spot of shopping and seem to have come back with a simply enormous belgian bun. woe is me.... :rofl:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

That happens to me. They just seem to slip into my bag haha! Mmmmm does it have a cherry on it? hehe:haha:

I just bought myself a pair of lovely boots lined in furr for Edinburgh weekend on 12th Nov but also will be wearing them in St Petersburg. Not sure to wear my in between coat or my massive bit mitchellin man coat haha:haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: Caz what are you up to? Are you doing one of your famous Roast Dinners this weekend? If so I am coming haha. But I want really crispy roast potatoes and yorkshire please....oh and apple crumble with custard!!! hehe x:haha::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies Ready2B when are you testing hun?


----------



## caz & bob

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hi: Caz what are you up to? Are you doing one of your famous Roast Dinners this weekend? If so I am coming haha. But I want really crispy roast potatoes and yorkshire please....oh and apple crumble with custard!!! hehe x:haha::happydance::happydance:

yes hun i am not up to much been shopping got pair of boots and the oh some jeans and my son some jeans and got some Halloween decorations xxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

caz & bob said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Caz what are you up to? Are you doing one of your famous Roast Dinners this weekend? If so I am coming haha. But I want really crispy roast potatoes and yorkshire please....oh and apple crumble with custard!!! hehe x:haha::happydance::happydance:
> 
> yes hun i am not up to much been shopping got pair of boots and the oh some jeans and my son some jeans and got some Halloween decorations xxxxxxxClick to expand...

That's weird. I just bought a pair of boots too! haha:haha:

Mine are black with furr lining and I love them. I think I am suffering with a boot fetish haha


----------



## ttcbaby117

Em - Awesome to see you hun! I was wondering about you!

DM - I want that bun...send it over here! LOL

Lisaf - Hun you are in the 2nd tri...woohoo....wow this time is flying by! How are you feeling?

Hi to all the other ladies!!!!


----------



## Britt11

Em- maybe a break off the Clomid would be good? My doctor said she has seen quite a few ladies get pregnant on the months off of Clomid. I was off of Clomid for 3.5 months when I got my bfp and of course I never got a bfp on Clomid.
just a thought hon
I really want you to be soon!!
hugs,


----------



## keepsmiling

maybe a break is good,, im goin 2 have a 2 month break i think if i dnt get pg on the 3 rounds i have and c if fs wil giove me more clomid after the break xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies! britt when do you have a scan? Whats going with you?


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks Britt, I know what you are saying makes sense but when you are obsessed and irrational it is hard to have a month off. Going to do this next cycle and then have a think about giving my body (and mind) a little rest from the clomid. How are things going with you???
Rooting for the rest of you clomid girlies now xx


----------



## lisaf

Emm - I was told its best to take a break from the clomid every few months ... particularly to let your lining recover.
But I also know the obession part. If my doc hadn't withheld the prescription, I wouldn't have been able to restrain myself and take my 2 month break. I was worried I wouldn't O on my own, but I did which was a nice surprise. No luck with me on my break, but I feel like it was great to give my body that rest before I upped my dose.


----------



## Firefox

hey everyone, hope you are all getting on ok. Ive got my appointment for the ovarian drilling/ dye through yippee!! Ive got to wait 6 weeks on Tues...its soo nice to know that Ive finally got a date confirmed!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow good luck firefox love ur avatar x


----------



## ttcbaby117

great news firefox!!!!


----------



## Firefox

thanks guys! Hope you are all getting on ok with the clomid...this thread def needs some more bfps:dust:!


----------



## Firefox

just seen your status Britt...congrats!!! thats brill news!! did you ovualte normally on your own before you took clomid?


----------



## Smile4me

Awww Em hun I totally understand the obsessing, the stressing, the whole process is utterly crazy! I did NOT want to take a break but honestly I knew in my heart it is what I had to do and I feel so relaxed hun I really do. I really think it will help you mentally and physically to take a two month breather but keep trying ... So many women on here are inspirations to us hun, Don't give up sweets  It will happen just keep a positive state of mind ;-)


----------



## loopylew2

Doingit4us said:


> Hi Louisa. Good luck on testing. That dip could have been implantation. FX. When did you go in for your scan.

Hi I had my scan on cd13 which was the 18 october, seems a bit late for a ID and it only rose today by a miniscule amount...:shrug:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi ladies,
Still no af, but I am so scared to test!!!! I cannot stress how scared I am. I do not want to see one line!!! I am probably going to test tomorrow if I do not have af by then. I still think she could creep up on me at any time.


----------



## lisaf

loopy... your temps look so much better this cycle than on last.. .I'm betting clomid really helped you with your progesterone levels. Your temp does usually seem to drop at about 10dpo anyway on most cycles.
(and incidentally, I think you probably ovulated on CD12 on your August cycle.. makes more sense with your CM, your temps and your luteal phase length... it shows that you overrode it and picked the ovulation date yourself so I just wanted to suggest that).

CD13 looks like it was too late for you. I ovulated on cd14 or 15 on my last cycle and had my scan at CD13 which is considered a little late to do the scan normally but I knew it would be ok for me.


----------



## lisaf

ready - awww... you can't keep us in suspense, we all are dying to know! Could you take an OPK test just to break the ice? If its positive, you can hope to maybe get a BFP on your hpt test?
Just think of all the joy you are depriving yourself of... what if you ARE pregnant!

Ok... enough pressure, lol... its totally your choice. One reason I was a daily tester is because I couldn't take the anxiety/anticipation of testing if too many days went by.


----------



## sma1588

lisa i cant believe ure already in 2nd tri!!!!!!!!!
how r u feeling?


i better catch up soon, im getting left in the dust


----------



## lisaf

aw, I HATED that feeling of being left behind :( It really really sucks. 
I'm doing fine... waiting for all the first tri symptoms to go away like I was promised :haha:


----------



## sma1588

ya it sux, i was trying before 2 of my friends accidently got prego now they have had there babies and r getting big already...its so hard! but if i can have the chance too loose a few lbs and have a bfp for x-mas i will be happy but at the same time mad cuz i will want to just yell it out to every1 but i cant! 


im glad your doing good sorry about the first tri stuff thats the part i dont want lol... are you going to find out what your having ?


----------



## loopylew2

lisaf said:


> loopy... your temps look so much better this cycle than on last.. .I'm betting clomid really helped you with your progesterone levels. Your temp does usually seem to drop at about 10dpo anyway on most cycles.
> (and incidentally, I think you probably ovulated on CD12 on your August cycle.. makes more sense with your CM, your temps and your luteal phase length... it shows that you overrode it and picked the ovulation date yourself so I just wanted to suggest that).
> 
> CD13 looks like it was too late for you. I ovulated on cd14 or 15 on my last cycle and had my scan at CD13 which is considered a little late to do the scan normally but I knew it would be ok for me.

Thanks Lisa, i did have follicle scanning and had 3 big ones between 20/24 with 'free flowing fluid' whatever that meant...lol was told to get busy cause it was all about to pop......lol Clomid actually delayed my O...


----------



## ttcbaby117

loopy clomid delayed my Ov also....AND it made my LP longer! both by about 2 days.


----------



## DragonMummy

ok evidently clomid makes you buy boots as I bought some gorgeous leather cowboy/work boots yesterday and I wanted to take them to bed with me!!! So pretty....


@ttc - I would send you one over but it would be minging by the time you got it!! and the icing would stick to the envelope....


----------



## loopylew2

Not sure i want a longer LP ttcbaby117, just be more time to stress....lol How many cycles of Clomid have you had...???....


----------



## caz & bob

MissyMooMoo said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Caz what are you up to? Are you doing one of your famous Roast Dinners this weekend? If so I am coming haha. But I want really crispy roast potatoes and yorkshire please....oh and apple crumble with custard!!! hehe x:haha::happydance::happydance:
> 
> yes hun i am not up to much been shopping got pair of boots and the oh some jeans and my son some jeans and got some Halloween decorations xxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> That's weird. I just bought a pair of boots too! haha:haha:
> 
> Mine are black with furr lining and I love them. I think I am suffering with a boot fetish hahaClick to expand...

mine are the new style boot with the fur in side and they have a heal and really comfy xxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

caz & bob said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Caz what are you up to? Are you doing one of your famous Roast Dinners this weekend? If so I am coming haha. But I want really crispy roast potatoes and yorkshire please....oh and apple crumble with custard!!! hehe x:haha::happydance::happydance:
> 
> yes hun i am not up to much been shopping got pair of boots and the oh some jeans and my son some jeans and got some Halloween decorations xxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> That's weird. I just bought a pair of boots too! haha:haha:
> 
> Mine are black with furr lining and I love them. I think I am suffering with a boot fetish hahaClick to expand...
> 
> mine are the new style boot with the fur in side and they have a heal and really comfy xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Yes mine have the furr inside them too with comfy heel. Mine are sketchers.


----------



## ttcbaby117

DM - Ok you are right...hahahah but boy does that sound good!

Loopy - I did 3 cycles and then gave into the fact that I had to get my fibroids taken out. So I did and this is my first cycle ttc since my surgery, au naturale. I usually oved on cd 13 or 14 but was oving on 16 or 17 on clomid. My lp was lengthened by 2 days. I know what you are saying though I already had a 15 day lp so it was 17 days on clomid...UGH! It was v. stressful!

Caz - I need a pair of those as I am going up to the mountains for New years and I know it will be cold. I dont even own boots as there is no need for them here....so I too will be buying boots v. soon!


----------



## ttcbaby117

post some pics of the boots...give me some idea...hahahaha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

DragonMummy said:


> ok evidently clomid makes you buy boots as I bought some gorgeous leather cowboy/work boots yesterday and I wanted to take them to bed with me!!! So pretty....
> 
> 
> @ttc - I would send you one over but it would be minging by the time you got it!! and the icing would stick to the envelope....

When I was little I did used to go to bed with my new shoes. I used to put them next to me in bed and stare at them until I went to sleep. haha. Used to love the smell of them and the shine. I know it sounds weird but it was perfectly harmless haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I think every clomid babe should own a pair of decent boots!:thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

MissyMooMoo said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Caz what are you up to? Are you doing one of your famous Roast Dinners this weekend? If so I am coming haha. But I want really crispy roast potatoes and yorkshire please....oh and apple crumble with custard!!! hehe x:haha::happydance::happydance:
> 
> yes hun i am not up to much been shopping got pair of boots and the oh some jeans and my son some jeans and got some Halloween decorations xxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> That's weird. I just bought a pair of boots too! haha:haha:
> 
> Mine are black with furr lining and I love them. I think I am suffering with a boot fetish hahaClick to expand...
> 
> mine are the new style boot with the fur in side and they have a heal and really comfy xxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes mine have the furr inside them too with comfy heel. Mine are sketchers.Click to expand...

yes the comfy heal ones but not skechers xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha missy! You are so right....unfort..with the year round heat here, we tend to spend out days in flip flops and not boots but I am v. excited to buy a pair for my holiday at the end of the year.


----------



## lisaf

yeah, no point in owning boots where I live either... you'd only get to wear them maybe 2 months of the year. Its flip-flops almost year-round over here too.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I can't wear flip flops. They always rub inbetween my toes and give me blisters lol. I have really soft skin on my fee and they drive me mad.


----------



## lisaf

aw, well the stupid plastic ones I wore as a kid hurt my feet... but there are amazingly comfy flip flops now... Mine have a squishy sole that conforms to your feet over time and a leather strap over the feet and cloth between the toes.


----------



## caz & bob

ttc heres my boots hun
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0050.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4









Photo-0051.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 35_Smiling

JennaRose said:


> Hi ladies! After 7 months of ttc I am starting clomid. My OBGYN mentioned I might need it to conceive and to call her and she would call the prescription in for me. Hubby was tested and I was tested and she seems to think I am not ovulating. So I also have not had a full fledges AF in a few months - should I get a prescription for something to start AF and then take the clomid?? Or just take the clomid now (knowing full well I am not pregnant).

:hi:jeanna welcome!


lisaf said:


> Jordansmum - that sounds quite promising with your temps and is hopeful.. but post-O temps aren't ALWAYS going to tell you if you're pregnant. Some girls get a temp spike before AF comes.. my temps were low and staying low even though I was pregnant. :dohh:

hey lisa: mine seem to follow your pattern a little bit...mine is low too. but i don't feel prego either...af should be here tomorrow but i hope it stays away...but sighh we will see once again another month come and go...:coffee::cry:


lovepink4 said:


> Hi everyone, im wondering if someone can help me. im on my first clomid cycle, and i took it cd 5-9, i started using opk's on cd 12, and got 2 dark positives on cd 16(monday) and started having ovulation pain that night and then all day tuesday, so im assuming i ovulated tuesday-ish. well i had opk's left over so i took one tuesday and it was clearly negative, had no test line at all. then i took one on wednesday and it looked positive to me, and took 2 today (thursday) and they were both positive as well. does anyone have any idea why? i've never had this happen to me before so i thought maybe it had something to do with the clomid. would a cyst give me a positive opk? any help would be great!!!

:hi: love well sometimes i was told it could be pego..when are you going to test?


loopylew2 said:


> Hello ladies can i join...??? im louisa just done my 1st round of Clomid days 3-7 am now 11DPO... had follicle scanning and had 3 big ones 24-20... been a bit thick in the testing area and tested at 8&9 DPO of course BFN so am not gonna bother now till at least 14DPO...i do temping aswell had a massive dip yesterday which picked up slightly today....really feel out of it though....
> Id also like to say a big BOO to clomid giving false pregnancy symptoms.....

:hi:loopy this is funny we are having so many newbies I feel like I in a AA program saying Hi my name is XX to everyone hee hee but you all are more then welcome here! we are a very chatty but very supportive bunch of ladies.:hugs:


loopylew2 said:


> 11Dpo today....am not going anywhere near a test of any kind until im late.......lol...just can be done with the disappointment anymore......xxxx

i am just one day ahead of you! 


mrphyemma said:


> Hi Ladies,Sorry I've been AWOL these last few days. Been licking my wounds. Just waiting for AF to kick in and shall crack on with cycle 23...clomid cycle 8. God alone knows what the clomid is doing to me mentally and more importantly physically. You would think after so many months on the stuff the FS would want to scan and check my lining and for any cysts. Obviously not! Just feel like I have been thrust the prescription and told to F*** off! In effect I have!
> BFN's all week, bloating, PMT and headache. Had some brown stringy stuff when I went exploring yesterday but so far no red blood. I have wondered if my lining has gone so thin that there is hardly anything to shed. Could the browny stuff have been my AF or am I going to be 5 days late like last cycle?:dohh:Hope everyone is well and I'm hoping to see a few more BFP's around here very soon xx

mrp: i am so sorry...but how can you be CD1 is you have not received a red period as yet??


Firefox said:


> hey everyone, hope you are all getting on ok. Ive got my appointment for the ovarian drilling/ dye through yippee!! Ive got to wait 6 weeks on Tues...its soo nice to know that Ive finally got a date confirmed!!

:happydance: good luck firefox


Ready2BaMommy said:


> Hi ladies,
> Still no af, but I am so scared to test!!!! I cannot stress how scared I am. I do not want to see one line!!! I am probably going to test tomorrow if I do not have af by then. I still think she could creep up on me at any time.

r2b will you:test::test::test:already! :haha: we will all be in pain together if its a bfn but you prop a bfp instead!:happydance:


lisaf said:


> ready - awww... you can't keep us in suspense, we all are dying to know! Could you take an OPK test just to break the ice? If its positive, you can hope to maybe get a BFP on your hpt test?
> Just think of all the joy you are depriving yourself of... what if you ARE pregnant! Ok... enough pressure, lol... its totally your choice. One reason I was a daily tester is because I couldn't take the anxiety/anticipation of testing if too many days went by.

lisaf i am with you! lol :rofl:


----------



## winston83

Hiya girls how's it going with u all good I hope nice boots caz lisaf 2nd tri bloody hell hello ttc 35 smile em Hey there firefox glad you got an app huni sorry for any1 I missed didn't read everything up to date 
Afm my little girl is poorly with chicken pox poor little spotty butt lol and my sister is in hospital not sure what's wrong yet so just waiting to find out I've just been enjoying a nice Half term and blowing hunnys tax rebate on eBay lol hopefully the saucy undies will assist in the old babymaking lol


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> yeah, no point in owning boots where I live either... you'd only get to wear them maybe 2 months of the year. Its flip-flops almost year-round over here too.

Okay are you trying to rub it in for us that live in colder climates??!!! I am completely jealous, although I do love being able to go to the most beautiful mountains every weekend to snow board (1 hour away). Guess I am waiting until next winter. Okay now I REALLY want to wear flip flops all year round :growlmad: maybe I'll do that, heck with the snow

love your boots Caz, I have ones that look similar, mine are grey


----------



## lisaf

I'll admit the flip-flops are super convenient... luckily they're basically required here ;) (we have footwear shops dedicated to flip flops just like the sunglass shops). The flip-flop wearing will come in VERY handy late in pregnancy when my feet are swollen and I can't bend over to tie my shoes.

However your toes will freeze when its cold... and they REALLY suck when it rains (which it does maybe 10 days out of the year it seems)

Funny thing is, I'm not rubbing it in. I LOVE cold weather... I LOVE rain... I burn in the sun and hate the heat. I do love the weather here... the coastal breeze keeps us cool MOST of the time. Most places in california that have proper winters also have blazing hot summers which I cannot stand.


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> I'll admit the flip-flops are super convenient... luckily they're basically required here ;) (we have footwear shops dedicated to flip flops just like the sunglass shops). The flip-flop wearing will come in VERY handy late in pregnancy when my feet are swollen and I can't bend over to tie my shoes.
> 
> However your toes will freeze when its cold... and they REALLY suck when it rains (which it does maybe 10 days out of the year it seems)
> 
> Funny thing is, I'm not rubbing it in. I LOVE cold weather... I LOVE rain... I burn in the sun and hate the heat. I do love the weather here... the coastal breeze keeps us cool MOST of the time. Most places in california that have proper winters also have blazing hot summers which I cannot stand.

I have been to Santa Barbara many times...as much as you try you cant possibly put a negative spin on that place. Its so gorgeous and the weather is perfect. LUCKY!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

35 Smiling AF arrived in full force for me this afternoon xx

Just found out that another of my friends is pregnant. Someone somewhere is seriously taking the piss out of me now :(


----------



## snl41296

hey girls I am not having that good of a day please reassure me that I will be ok on clomid? :cry: I am starting to second guess it and dont take it this cycle. I dont get scans done I dont get blood work done. Not sure if DH has a low sperm count or anything for that matter. I know the risks taking it, I do have a 28/30 day cycle, I DO OVULATE on my own and has always. we know the chances of mulitipals are 100% good chance. Can this back fire on me and NOT MAKE ME OVULATE? I am on 50mg and I take it CD 5-9 this will be 
2nd cycle taking it. although I am starting to think maybe I shouldnt do it b/c someone saying its really not that good and things and dangerous. :cry: I dont know I am just scared I guess. :cry: But I googled that there are alot of woman out there THAT TAKE IT AND OVULATE AS WELL.. its to make the ovulation stronger :shrug:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

I am out! Went to test and looked down at my undies and there was spotting! I tested anyways but it was negative! I am really ready to just be done. This is literally the most frustrating, upsetting thing I have ever gone through in my life. I mean if I knew it was going to be this damn hard to have a baby I would of started trying a long time ago. I just don't think we are ever going to get pregnant. I mean I am so tired of the misleading symptoms and the fake ass lines on these stupid tests!!! I am just done with it all, clomid is putting weight on me and I am an emotional mess. It is just draining. I am so overwhelmed and just want to crawl in a hole right now.


----------



## snl41296

Ready2BaMommy said:


> I am out! Went to test and looked down at my undies and there was spotting! I tested anyways but it was negative! I am really ready to just be done. This is literally the most frustrating, upsetting thing I have ever gone through in my life. I mean if I knew it was going to be this damn hard to have a baby I would of started trying a long time ago. I just don't think we are ever going to get pregnant. I mean I am so tired of the misleading symptoms and the fake ass lines on these stupid tests!!! I am just done with it all, clomid is putting weight on me and I am an emotional mess. It is just draining. I am so overwhelmed and just want to crawl in a hole right now.

:hug: :hug:


----------



## snl41296

Ready2BaMommy said:


> I am out! Went to test and looked down at my undies and there was spotting! I tested anyways but it was negative! I am really ready to just be done. This is literally the most frustrating, upsetting thing I have ever gone through in my life. I mean if I knew it was going to be this damn hard to have a baby I would of started trying a long time ago. I just don't think we are ever going to get pregnant. I mean I am so tired of the misleading symptoms and the fake ass lines on these stupid tests!!! I am just done with it all, clomid is putting weight on me and I am an emotional mess. It is just draining. I am so overwhelmed and just want to crawl in a hole right now.

how long r u gusy trying for? how many Mg is your clomid? I feel you I do yesterday I was the same way as you. I cried and was hysterical all day long b/c af showed. its so draining :cry:


----------



## lisaf

Britt11 said:


> I have been to Santa Barbara many times...as much as you try you cant possibly put a negative spin on that place. Its so gorgeous and the weather is perfect. LUCKY!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:

Lol... yes I'm lucky.. but um.. house prices are insane here and when it DOES rain, there is all kinds of flooding because the palm fronds clog the drains and they just don't have great drainage to begin with. 

Ready2B - I can't say much but :hugs: and that I've felt like that many times... its hard, but the only way I managed the rollercoaster was with acupuncture - maybe book yourself something like that so you have an outlet for relaxing and letting out the stress?
Ems - I'm sorry :( Its so hard to be happy for people when everyone but you is getting what you want so desparately
SNL - I don't think it will mess up your ovulation. There are risks to taking it unmonitored but plenty of docs just hand women the pills so you're not taking some giant risk, iykwim. If you got your period on time or had any indication of ovulation, then the clomid did not make you not ovulate. If you want to take a month off, thats fine, we'll all still be here for you (I remember DH wasn't totally on board last month? if taking a month off can help you sort that situation out it might be a good idea).


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Lisaf-I think I might try the acupuncture. I have a friend of mine who's sister was having trouble with getting pregnant and she started going to acupuncture and wound up pregnant in the first month. I know I am just emotional right now and I will calm down in a bit, but it just feels like the world drops on you and there is no hope, but really there is nothing you can do or say that will change it and make it better, so you just have to hope and pray.

SNL-we have been trying for our first baby for 14months now and I am on 50mg cd 5-9. Before clomid my cd21 blood work was at 7 since clomid my numbers first round were 14 and my numbers this round were 16.10, so it is definitely making me ovulate, but I just am tired of the routine of it all. I want to just have regular normal sex and not feel like we have to try every freaking remedy and method out there. It takes the fun out of it and makes things stressful. My hubby is so great though, he really will do whatever and never makes me feel bad, but in my head I am just like OHHHHH GOD can we just have normal sex and get pregnant.


----------



## jordansmum

aww bless ya ready2beamommy i really feel for you it will happen just hang in there ;-) im on cd26 and ive lost loads of discharge and i never have done before so somethings worked but i think its a sign of af am i right does any1 know with me not losing this before im unsure thanks x


----------



## 35_Smiling

mrphyemma said:


> 35 Smiling AF arrived in full force for me this afternoon xx Just found out that another of my friends is pregnant. Someone somewhere is seriously taking the piss out of me now :(

yeah i feel you...my cousin sent me a text she was prego and told me its my time now...gosh i only wish badly for it. well that makes you now CD1 not 2 hee hee


snl41296 said:


> hey girls I am not having that good of a day please reassure me that I will be ok on clomid? :cry: I am starting to second guess it and dont take it this cycle. I dont get scans done I dont get blood work done. Not sure if DH has a low sperm count or anything for that matter. I know the risks taking it, I do have a 28/30 day cycle, I DO OVULATE on my own and has always. we know the chances of mulitipals are 100% good chance. Can this back fire on me and NOT MAKE ME OVULATE? I am on 50mg and I take it CD 5-9 this will be 2nd cycle taking it. although I am starting to think maybe I shouldnt do it b/c someone saying its really not that good and things and dangerous. :cry: I dont know I am just scared I guess. :cry: But I googled that there are alot of woman out there THAT TAKE IT AND OVULATE AS WELL.. its to make the ovulation stronger :shrug:




Ready2BaMommy said:


> I am out! Went to test and looked down at my undies and there was spotting! I tested anyways but it was negative! I am really ready to just be done. This is literally the most frustrating, upsetting thing I have ever gone through in my life. I mean if I knew it was going to be this damn hard to have a baby I would of started trying a long time ago. I just don't think we are ever going to get pregnant. I mean I am so tired of the misleading symptoms and the fake ass lines on these stupid tests!!! I am just done with it all, clomid is putting weight on me and I am an emotional mess. It is just draining. I am so overwhelmed and just want to crawl in a hole right now.

snl and r2b: ahhh sugar plum its okay to feel down but don't stay there too long okay... i get angrey each month when the witch shows up but then i pick myself up and try again...god has a plan for all his children....and he will hasn't forgot about you...i hope you feel better soon love:hugs::hugs:


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> mrphyemma said:
> 
> 
> 35 Smiling AF arrived in full force for me this afternoon xx Just found out that another of my friends is pregnant. Someone somewhere is seriously taking the piss out of me now :(
> 
> yeah i feel you...my cousin sent me a text she was prego and told me its my time now...gosh i only wish badly for it. well that makes you now CD1 not 2 hee hee
> 
> 
> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls I am not having that good of a day please reassure me that I will be ok on clomid? :cry: I am starting to second guess it and dont take it this cycle. I dont get scans done I dont get blood work done. Not sure if DH has a low sperm count or anything for that matter. I know the risks taking it, I do have a 28/30 day cycle, I DO OVULATE on my own and has always. we know the chances of mulitipals are 100% good chance. Can this back fire on me and NOT MAKE ME OVULATE? I am on 50mg and I take it CD 5-9 this will be 2nd cycle taking it. although I am starting to think maybe I shouldnt do it b/c someone saying its really not that good and things and dangerous. :cry: I dont know I am just scared I guess. :cry: But I googled that there are alot of woman out there THAT TAKE IT AND OVULATE AS WELL.. its to make the ovulation stronger :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready2BaMommy said:
> 
> 
> I am out! Went to test and looked down at my undies and there was spotting! I tested anyways but it was negative! I am really ready to just be done. This is literally the most frustrating, upsetting thing I have ever gone through in my life. I mean if I knew it was going to be this damn hard to have a baby I would of started trying a long time ago. I just don't think we are ever going to get pregnant. I mean I am so tired of the misleading symptoms and the fake ass lines on these stupid tests!!! I am just done with it all, clomid is putting weight on me and I am an emotional mess. It is just draining. I am so overwhelmed and just want to crawl in a hole right now.Click to expand...
> 
> snl and r2b: ahhh sugar plum its okay to feel down but don't stay there too long okay... i get angrey each month when the witch shows up but then i pick myself up and try again...god has a plan for all his children....and he will hasn't forgot about you...i hope you feel better soon love:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I agree. I do pick myself up and try try again :cry: even though its taking longer this time God does have a plan for everyone. I just have to continue to have faith and hope every month.


----------



## daviess3

Sorry snl!! i think we all get that down feeling every month an especially when people who arent trying just fall!!! It is depressing! We will all get there i no an we will appreciate our children sooo much!! Wish you happy thoughts an nice big eggs! Im cd26 an keeeping positive!! But i didnt get strong ovulation pain this month so not 100percent i even ov this month so god knows (well at least sum1 does) Fingers crossed for xmas bfps!!!! xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Morning ladies,
Af due today but thus far nothing. Its still early but what is strange is I usually spot the the day before and I hadn't my temp just drop a tee pit from 98.4 to 98.3......well I will keep you all posted sighhh I wish this could be it but my temp did drop sighh so I do wonder if its over for me


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> Morning ladies,
> Af due today but thus far nothing. Its still earlie but what is stranfe is I usually spot the the day before iand I hadn't. I know its still early my temp just drop a tee pit from 98.4 to 98.3......well I will keep you all posted sighhh I wish this could be it but my temp did drop sighh so I do wonder if its over for me

crossing my fingers for u girl


----------



## 35_Smiling

thanks hun. another strange thing all this time i been testing with my opk and its only has one control line...this morning the test line was light....i so want to test but i will wait until monday...sighhh this hurts...the unknown is killing me...who knows i might break by noon lol!


----------



## daviess3

Smiling you are good i would have to test!! If af was due today an you havent spotted all good signs!!! I would test fxd for you hun x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Can I ask; did any of you ladies get Ov pains before you went on Clomid? Are the ov pains very strong?


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz - oh I love those boots.....it is kinda what i had in mind....they look nice and warm and snuggly!

Lisaf - yeah flip flops in rain suck....you just feel icky when your feet are wet and slipping in your flops.....hahahahahaha

Em - awww hun sorry....it seems like it happening all around me too....I kow how you feel...happy for them but a bit burnt that it isnt you!

britt - hey there, how are you feeling? when do we get to see the scan?????

R2B - oh hun, I had such high hopes for you this month! I know this entire process sucks...and I am so withyou, had I known I would have had my babies in my 20's!!!! maybe look into this stuff called maca also....it is supposed to boost fertility naturally.

SNL - I dont think 50mgs is going ot mess up your ovulation. I ovulated on my own and once I got off of the clomid my cycles were the same. They didnt do scanning on me b/c my dr felt like at 50mgs there is a very low chance of anything negative happening. The clomid will make you more emotional so remember that also. I know some drs prescribe it if your dh does have low sperm...so I know you dont know but it cant hurt it can only help in case he does. It is a decision you will have to make as it is a personal one. g/l though!

35 - fxed for you hun!

Missy - I only had ov pains on clomid.....they were quite strong and sometimes I had to take tylenol or something to help with it.

afm - have a bit of a flu...not feeling so great...achy and stuffed up...sneezing alot....SUCKS!!!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ttcbaby -Wow thats strong. Cos right now I don't really feel ov and when I have it has just been a flutter and I have to really concentrate to feel it even. So maybe when I go on it I will feel it!!! Exciting


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Smiling - ooo fingers crossed for you hun :dance: you are very strong not testing today.. but i hope it is a :bfp: when you do finally test :) no need wasting them i suppose!x

TTCbaby - oh no, my husband has a bug which attacks asthma patients :( so he is struggling to breath. what makes it worse is im now on cd16 and I O'd on 14 so im hoping the BD'ing we have done was enough. it has been difficult because he cant breath :nope: FX I hope you feel better soon xx

Missymoomoo - I havnt had many side effects, and the ovulation pains havnt been too bad for me. but like said above, its totally individual but good luck xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I have an appointment on Monday with my FS so will find out his proposals


----------



## MrsGAnderson

good luck hun xx


----------



## Britt11

Hello girls,
good luck to those in the 2WW and sorry for those that got AF :hugs:

TTC- oh my gosh 7dpo, how exciting. When are you going to test? You know my only real big symptom in the 2ww was fluish like symptoms, achy and tired for a couple of days- and I rarely get sick. Good luck, might be a good sign :thumbup:

35_smiling- good luck hon, I would test if you dont get af, a test will be accurate now, so you will know either way. Hope its a bfp.

:hugs:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Thanks Britt, Im hoping this tww will be my last lol :dance: I hope your feeling OK and everybody else.. :) x

We have baby danced everyother day this cycle from cd8 and I got a poitive OPK on cd14 (my first time using OPKS so i was very excited), then my scan on cd15 showed it had released. It was at 16mm on my left on monday cd11 so im hoping it was about 20mm when it released. they say anything after 16mm can hold an egg so fingers crossed. xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MrsGAnderson said:


> Thanks Britt, Im hoping this tww will be my last lol :dance: I hope your feeling OK and everybody else.. :) x
> 
> We have baby danced everyother day this cycle from cd8 and I got a poitive OPK on cd14 (my first time using OPKS so i was very excited), then my scan on cd15 showed it had released. It was at 16mm on my left on monday cd11 so im hoping it was about 20mm when it released. they say anything after 16mm can hold an egg so fingers crossed. xx

I hope you get your :bfp:! :thumbup:

I was led to believe that ladies in the UK don't get monitored on Clomid but I just noticed that you did. I am going to Bridge Centre in London so was just wondering cos it's a private clinic whether they will also be monitoring me hmmmm. Do you think they will? x


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm gettin monotered too missymoo an I'm in the uk so hopefully u will xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh cool!!! yay,yay!!! Monitoring is much better.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:ladies how are you all xxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

I agree i'm goin to a new fs this time so I'm hopib he will be abit more informative well afm 11 dpo and no sign asnof yet my normal lp is 12 dats so we shal c x


----------



## 35_Smiling

MissyMooMoo said:


> Can I ask; did any of you ladies get Ov pains before you went on Clomid? Are the ov pains very strong?

missy yes i did before i started clomid then it got worst afterwards but i always felt it was a good sign because i knew what was happening...



daviess3 said:


> Smiling you are good i would have to test!! If af was due today an you havent spotted all good signs!!! I would test fxd for you hun x

daviess i sure hope so..still nothing and its noon and guess what i forgot the test home....well i told my hubby and he said he hid it and will give it to me monday! gosh this man is:devil: I would buy another one but it cost US$19.95 for one flippin test! Argg


----------



## sma1588

20 for 1 test?!? wow what kind of test r u getting? im in the US too in cali and they arnt even that much here it slike 20 for 2 or 3 digi test or 15 for 3 non digi and those r name brand test


----------



## ttcbaby117

Britt - well i dont want to get my hopes up...it could also be allergies but I am really achey which isnt normal for allergies.....I could also just have a plain old cold...I feel better today though, yesterday afternoon really sucked. I dont know when to test....I guess I need to try and wait till at least 12 dpo which will be late next week. What do you think?

Mrsanderson - I hope your hubby feels better soon and thaty ou get that bfp!


----------



## daviess3

Got really bad heartburn!!! bloated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! off out feel like u could roll me out front door


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> Britt - well i dont want to get my hopes up...it could also be allergies but I am really achey which isnt normal for allergies.....I could also just have a plain old cold...I feel better today though, yesterday afternoon really sucked. I dont know when to test....I guess I need to try and wait till at least 12 dpo which will be late next week. What do you think?
> 
> Mrsanderson - I hope your hubby feels better soon and thaty ou get that bfp!

Hey hon....
gosh I totally dont want to get your hopes up, but sounds very familar. I was VERY fluish at 5/6dpo and very achy and extreme fatigue then by around 7dpo I felt totally better, I thought for sure I was out b/c I thought I would still be sick...
I would test at 12dpo, that is when most women get a fairly accurate result and thats when I waited to test with a digi and FRER (I tested with a dollar test for a few days before and convinced myself the tiny smudge on the test was nothing).
What were the stats again for that surgery? something like if fibroids is your problem than you have a 70% chance conceiving post surgery. 

good luck to you and take it easy
:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

sma1588 said:


> 20 for 1 test?!? wow what kind of test r u getting? im in the US too in cali and they arnt even that much here it slike 20 for 2 or 3 digi test or 15 for 3 non digi and those r name brand test

sma I live in Bermuda! this island is very expense here for these types of things


----------



## 35_Smiling

well its now 5:13pm here and no af yet...I so want to test now...hee hee


----------



## Smile4me

35 how many dpo are you? I'm having bad ovulation cramps today, ugh!


----------



## DragonMummy

smile I had my worst cramps yet this cycle - is all good!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Smile4me said:


> 35 how many dpo are you? I'm having bad ovulation cramps today, ugh!

smile i am 13dpo i was crampy yesterday on my right side only odd...nothing today tho.
you can click on my link too


----------



## sma1588

wow thats craaaaaazy!


----------



## daviess3

have you tested yet smiling????


----------



## winston83

Morning ladies hope you are doing well 35 when are you going to test it's very exciting xx
Afm having a lazy morning watching hsm3 then going to bake some cookies ready for the trick or treaters that will be round later pumpkins all carved and ready to light when it gets dark I love Halloween x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Daviss no haven't tested yet. 

OMG!!! It was 6:26am this morning when I was awaken with this very sharp cramping on my left side only. It am still feeling these sharp cramps then it ease off and comes back somtimes I feel like running to keel over the toilet. Been I was up I took the temp again and it dropped again from 98.4 to 98.2. This must be it guys af still not here but with the cramps and temp dropping like this today must be the day when she will be here. Sighhh all well I really had my hopes up. Chat later bye for now...:cry:


----------



## winston83

Your not out yet 35 fx darlin xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Caz and bob - im fine thank you :D for asking how are you?

Missymoo- I hope you do get monitered because its so much nicer to actually know that the clomid is working and you are making every moment count. the worst part is the tww but keeping busy is good to stop the anxiety ha! Fingers crossed.

Aww Smiling - what a :devil: hehe, i hope it is a :bfp: tomorrow for you hun :D

TTC baby - i hope so too. he isnt well atall god love him.. I am getting twinges in my abdomen atm and aching boobs - very sensitive nipples, but thats no different to any other month so im not very positive.. Plus im trying not to think positive so i dont feel down if i get a :bfn: lol

how is everyone this halloween? we havnt even got any sweets or a pumpkin yet.. i will have to go out and get moving ha! x


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> Daviss no haven't tested yet.
> 
> OMG!!! It was 6:26am this morning when I was awaken with this very sharp cramping on my left side only. It am still feeling these sharp cramps then it ease off and comes back somtimes I feel like running to keel over the toilet. Been I was up I took the temp again and it dropped again from 98.4 to 98.2. This must be it guys af still not here but with the cramps and temp dropping like this today must be the day when she will be here. Sighhh all well I really had my hopes up. Chat later bye for now...:cry:

I am stalking your posts to find out if you have a :bfp: keep my posted


----------



## 35_Smiling

It still early in the morning here so I am using my blackberry to pop in here. It just went 7:34 and it seems the cramps has left me ahh gosh that was an hour of torture!

Daciss: no not yet. Prop. monday or tuesday

Winston: thanks I am just feeling down right now weeping like a baby. I will test tomorrow. Giving to or three days. Thanks I am just not feeling me at all.

MrsG: he means well I am sure. Arggg I wish I could find that test. I can't even find my opks either. Sighh.

Snl: I trid to updated it from my phone not sure if it worked. I still haven't tested yet.


Sorry all I feel so upset right now. Will keep you posted.


----------



## caz & bob

MrsGAnderson said:


> Caz and bob - im fine thank you :D for asking how are you?
> 
> Missymoo- I hope you do get monitered because its so much nicer to actually know that the clomid is working and you are making every moment count. the worst part is the tww but keeping busy is good to stop the anxiety ha! Fingers crossed.
> 
> Aww Smiling - what a :devil: hehe, i hope it is a :bfp: tomorrow for you hun :D
> 
> TTC baby - i hope so too. he isnt well atall god love him.. I am getting twinges in my abdomen atm and aching boobs - very sensitive nipples, but thats no different to any other month so im not very positive.. Plus im trying not to think positive so i dont feel down if i get a :bfn: lol
> 
> how is everyone this halloween? we havnt even got any sweets or a pumpkin yet.. i will have to go out and get moving ha! x

fine hun just hate the tww xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxx


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> It still early in the morning here so I am using my blackberry to pop in here. It just went 7:34 and it seems the cramps has left me ahh gosh that was an hour of torture!
> 
> Daciss: no not yet. Prop. monday or tuesday
> 
> Winston: thanks I am just feeling down right now weeping like a baby. I will test tomorrow. Giving to or three days. Thanks I am just not feeling me at all.
> 
> MrsG: he means well I am sure. Arggg I wish I could find that test. I can't even find my opks either. Sighh.
> 
> Snl: I trid to updated it from my phone not sure if it worked. I still haven't tested yet.
> 
> 
> Sorry all I feel so upset right now. Will keep you posted.

i hear ya its ok to feel upset right now :hug:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

caz and bob - yeh i know what you mean, atleast we can do this tww together eh! xx


----------



## winston83

Hiya caz xx what's for lunch today lol


----------



## winston83

35 it's fine to feel upset we have all felt like it but we all cheer each other up that's y I love this group xx


----------



## caz & bob

MrsGAnderson said:


> caz and bob - yeh i know what you mean, atleast we can do this tww together eh! xx

i no hun soon be testing time ha xxx


----------



## caz & bob

winston83 said:


> Hiya caz xx what's for lunch today lol

haha were having chicken and stuffing with mash roasted cauliflower sprouts Yorkshire and carrots and Swed with gravy over and the sweet is jamrolypoly with custard xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Did I smell food!!!! haha

Jam Roly Polly! OMG!!! I'm salavating hehe 

I love that!


----------



## winston83

I soooo wish I was your neighbour lol I would be round every Sunday


----------



## MissyMooMoo

That's it...everyone round Caz's house girls! haha


----------



## caz & bob

that would be brill girls i always have loads to throw away do to much haha xxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Where in Uk are you hun. I'm in Maidstone, Kent x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Thanks everybody what an emotional roller coaster this is. Going forward I am not even goinh to think about it too much. Still until now no af but I am so glad what ever that cramp that woke me this morning is over!

Gosh I sure wish I could be in the uk too! Sounds like a plan lol


----------



## winston83

Where in uk are you caz x


----------



## caz & bob

MissyMooMoo said:


> Where in Uk are you hun. I'm in Maidstone, Kent x

yes hun st Helen's not far from wigan and Liverpool xxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

winston83 said:


> Where in uk are you caz x

st helens hun xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Britt - wow....oh geez I am not going to get my hopes up...but about mid day yesterday I felt like I didnt have a cold anymore...it just disappeared...so of course i went out last night....I hope my cocktails last night didnt effect anything!

smile4me - oh whats the update!

35 - sorry you feel out hun! I hope it isnt so!

caz - geez, you always make me soooo hungry....hahahahaha

well cold is gone....just kinda disappeared yesterday...I just dont understand it...all my acheyness and sore throat GONE...so of course i went out last night and drank a few...well more than a few.....ick...I hope I didnt do anything bad!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Caz - Yeah I know it well. I am originally a northern girl. Was from Stockport but have lived in Ashton Under Lyne, Denton and also Bolton for a short time. x


----------



## keepsmiling

well i think af wil be here by this evening,, af is due today and iv got abrown spotting x


----------



## caz & bob

aw kel have my fx for you hun xxxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

It's ok caz hun I'm fine
spottin is now pink
well at least I no I ovd and it's on time xx


----------



## lisaf

aw sorry to hear that kelly :( still a tiny hope, but I understand not clinging to it.


----------



## keepsmiling

I think 12dpo is abit late for any hope lisa but thanks Hun
I'm just clinging to the fact it's brown and pink and only there when u go looking lol and no red of cramps yet xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

hi ladies here is my update
just now (4:02PM atlantic time) used the you know what and wiped some brown strechy sticky discharge. I am now asuming af will be here, so i put in a plug (tampon) in case. Sooo I guess i am out this month.

Now just waiting for the "red" blood to start CD1 and back to the drawing board....


----------



## keepsmiling

Same here smiling xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

strange in it...all well...i guess we will be buddies on the next cycle hee hee


----------



## keepsmiling

Yh just hope she comes soon now ad doesn't make me wait top long x


----------



## keepsmiling

Just been to check an it's stopped hmm maybe it wil come full flow tomorrow x


----------



## caz & bob

kel maybe your bfp hun xxxx


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> Britt - wow....oh geez I am not going to get my hopes up...but about mid day yesterday I felt like I didnt have a cold anymore...it just disappeared...so of course i went out last night....I hope my cocktails last night didnt effect anything!
> 
> smile4me - oh whats the update!
> 
> 35 - sorry you feel out hun! I hope it isnt so!
> 
> caz - geez, you always make me soooo hungry....hahahahaha
> 
> well cold is gone....just kinda disappeared yesterday...I just dont understand it...all my acheyness and sore throat GONE...so of course i went out last night and drank a few...well more than a few.....ick...I hope I didnt do anything bad!

Ha ha dont worry TTC, I went out for agirls night full of sushi and martinis shortly before I got my bfp :winkwink: I also ran a very hard 6k and did the most intense work outs all during the 2ww, I definitely thought I was out and wanted to have fun and get in shape before IVF.
fx'd for you.....you could sneak in a cheapie at 10dpo for fun if you wanted:blush: but no good tests until 12dpo

Hello ladies,
just back from a weekend mountain get away with my hubby.
Sorry Keepsmiling and 35_smiling if af is on her way but hopefully not :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

so sorry smiling!! i hate that feeling!! well im bloated very gassy sore boobs increase sex drive hungary skin has broken out on my chin but really soft on forehead!! cm is creamy but had egg white earlier oh an keep getting heartburn!! i no im symptom spotting an its clomid but i can live in hope! im 11dpo didnt test today was going to but to scared! might do tomorrow or should i leave it!!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

keepsmiling said:


> Just been to check an it's stopped hmm maybe it wil come full flow tomorrow x

keepsmiling i just came back and i took the plug out and it was so hard to pull lol because it only had a very little bit of the brown strachy sticky stuff on it still but very little...Mmmm its was in over two hours I didn't see any pink nor red just brown. 



keepsmiling said:


> Yh just hope she comes soon now ad doesn't make me wait top long x

Yes I agree too



caz & bob said:


> kel maybe your bfp hun xxxx

caz that would be nice for the both of us too!



daviess3 said:


> so sorry smiling!! i hate that feeling!! well im bloated very gassy sore boobs increase sex drive hungary skin has broken out on my chin but really soft on forehead!! cm is creamy but had egg white earlier oh an keep getting heartburn!! i no im symptom spotting an its clomid but i can live in hope! im 11dpo didnt test today was going to but to scared! might do tomorrow or should i leave it!!!

go for it daviess! use for first peewee tomorrow morning! Good luck!


----------



## wanting2010

Woohoo, CD 1! I am so excited to start my first round of Clomid. I will be taking it CD 5-9.


----------



## 1hopefull

hi everyone, can i join? i am on my first cycle of Clomid and am in the 2WW (trying not to go crazy!). Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## jordansmum

2 days past my normal cycle length still no positive on test thou ;-( does clomid make ur cycles longer? ;-(


----------



## sma1588

update on me- i didnt get my clomid yet so did they soy cd 5-9 well 2morrow is day 9.....my boobs hurt so bad tonight and ive been grouchy with OH.....


----------



## lovepink4

wow i missed alot over the weekend!!! i hope everyone is doing well!! and good luck to everyone!


----------



## boots2

Sneaky quite scary BFP this morning I am totally in shock !!!
Sarah x


----------



## snl41296

I have a question. I am on 50mg of clomid CD 5-9 I have been taking baby aspirin a day from the time I had my chemical last year. People are saying I Maybe thinning out my lining with clomid? Should I stop taking a baby aspirin? Just incase?


----------



## snl41296

boots2 said:


> Sneaky quite scary BFP this morning I am totally in shock !!!
> Sarah x

woohooooooooooo Congrats :happydance::happydance:


----------



## loopylew2

boots2 said:


> Sneaky quite scary BFP this morning I am totally in shock !!!
> Sarah x

OOOOHHH Major Congrats...........:happydance:


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations Boots (Sarah)!!! Fantastic news!! xx

Keep them rolling in ladies! :)


----------



## winston83

Huge congratulations boots xxx
Hiya Emma how are you today xx


----------



## Smile4me

Good morning lovely ladies, WOOOOO HOOOO Sara lets see a pic :)

I got a positive OPK yesterday cd16 and a very bright + OPK today so it looks like I am ovulating on cd17? Oh well, I am going to catch that egg this month damn it! LOL

I hope everyone had a wonderful Halloween!


----------



## Britt11

:hugs:


boots2 said:


> Sneaky quite scary BFP this morning I am totally in shock !!!
> Sarah x

wow, thats wonderful!!!! :dance::yipee::yipee:
Congrats Sarah!!



Smile4me said:


> Good morning lovely ladies, WOOOOO HOOOO Sara lets see a pic :)
> 
> I got a positive OPK yesterday cd16 and a very bright + OPK today so it looks like I am ovulating on cd17? Oh well, I am going to catch that egg this month damn it! LOL
> 
> I hope everyone had a wonderful Halloween!

nice Smile :thumbup: you will catch that eggy this cycle

okay ladies, the bfp train has started, lets get some more on here
:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

I agree hun, send some luck our way hunny!!!!!

How are you feeling?


----------



## ttcbaby117

britt - oh thank you well that makes me feel better...not sure that i will test....I am having all my usual af symptoms now....sore boobs etc....we will see how I feel tomorrow! Oh after going to the mountains last month for my bday I have decided to do it more often...so nice you and dh are taking the time to be with each other! 

35 and keepsmiling - so sorry my darlings!

hopeful - welcome!

daviess - those sound like promising signs......let us know when you test...fxed for you!

jordansmum - yes clomid can lengthen your lp....mine was lengthened by 2 days.....dreadful huh!

boots - OMG...huge congrats! lets have the symptoms and a pic! Now you are making me want to test tomorrow morning....what mIU was your test? I have some 10 mIu's and I am itching to use them....hahahhahaha

smile4me - woohoo....so happy you are oving! Time toget busy!

snl - sorry hun, not sure I can help...bout our resident expert...aka...lisaf might have an answer for that!

afm - nothing going on here...boobs got sore last night...right on time...this is how my usual cycle goes! Not really feeling it today but we will see!


----------



## boots2

Thanks for all your congratulation messages I just cant believe its finally happened.
When I went last week for my day 21 bloods they said to test to day and ring them.I just used a clear blue kit.
Its really really early so very much fx until I get an early scan in four weeks time.I think I knew but after last month when I had convinced myself I was pregnant I was trying so hard not to think about it.We had decided not to even ttc for a few month so I was actually looking forward to being normal.Ive felt really sick since about last Thursday and my boobs are rock hard it different from the tender boobs you get before AF they feel heavy and my nipples are erect the whole time.Thats about it though.
I really wish you all the very very best and thankyou so much for your support for the last three months ot so I think I would have gone madder still without you.
Hoping for loads and loads of BFPS really soon and I hope you will let me lurk around for a while.
Sarah xx


----------



## Smile4me

that is fabulous hun!
what did you do different this month? Or did you do the same?


----------



## lisaf

Congrats boots(sarah)!!!!! Lets keep the BFPs rolling ladies! We had such an awful dry spell for a while there!

snl - Well TTC has called me out, lol.. but I confess I'm not a total expert on the lining issue. The effect of clomid thinning lining is supposed to be more noticable on higher doses or after several cumulative cycles. I didn't think the aspirin affected your lining but was more to prevent blood clots as the placenta and umbilical cord start to establish a blood supply to the baby. 
Thats my best guess. If you are worried though, you can start the aspirin only after ovulation or around implantation since it takes a few days until clotting would be an issue at all.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies whooppp boots2 xxx


----------



## kka

Could some of you ladies take a look at my chart???? I got a really big temp dip when I was hopping it would go up. Thanks in advance. :)


----------



## lisaf

kka said:


> Could some of you ladies take a look at my chart???? I got a really big temp dip when I was hopping it would go up. Thanks in advance. :)

Lots of women dip down extra far on ovulation day. It can take up to 48 hours to ovulate after a + ovulation test. You might just have a slow rise going on afterwards... I'd hope to see tomorrow's temp quite a bit higher!
Keep us posted.. if the temp doesn't keep going up then keep using the OPKs just in case!


----------



## snl41296

lisaf said:


> Congrats boots(sarah)!!!!! Lets keep the BFPs rolling ladies! We had such an awful dry spell for a while there!
> 
> snl - Well TTC has called me out, lol.. but I confess I'm not a total expert on the lining issue. The effect of clomid thinning lining is supposed to be more noticable on higher doses or after several cumulative cycles. I didn't think the aspirin affected your lining but was more to prevent blood clots as the placenta and umbilical cord start to establish a blood supply to the baby.
> Thats my best guess. If you are worried though, you can start the aspirin only after ovulation or around implantation since it takes a few days until clotting would be an issue at all.

thanks lisa :flower:


----------



## kka

lisaf - Thanks for looking, i hope that is what is happening. I am still doing opk's twice a day just incase i get another surge. Im so nervous im not gonna ovulate. In the whole time we have been trying i have never got any ovulation signs, and i took OPK's for 5 weeks and got nothing. I pray i actually do O this time [-o&lt;


----------



## mrphyemma

winston83 said:


> Huge congratulations boots xxx
> Hiya Emma how are you today xx

Hi Win, I'm fine thanks honey. Just waiting for the old hag to pack her bags and leave and on with clomid cycle 7. Considering having a clomid break in December for the sake of my sanity and physical health!!

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## lisaf

if you never get positives on OPKs before and you just did, then its very likely you will ovulate. I'm hoping you are just having a slow rise after ovulation. 
And don't be surprised if FF doesn't pin your ovulation on that lowest date... it doesn't seem to like slow rises much :haha: As long as your temp noticably shifts up, you probably did O already.


----------



## daviess3

I did test this morning an i bfn!! there is a faint line when u hold it up to the light like evap but pink tinge to it so i will obviously test tom!! def having symptoms but we all no clomid!!! i keep praying on sore bbs an razor like nipples an never get that! really bloated really hungary at 11 this morning not like me!! skin outbreak! not had loads of cm though!! so who knows!!

Congrats boots lets hope u start a trend!!

smile thats good natural ovulation u didnt take clomid this month did u?? think i may have a month off next month!! hope everyone well baby dust to u all xx


----------



## Smile4me

No hun no Clomid for me this month, but I have always ovulated on my own, I think it's dh's low count that has prevented us plus we have NEVER timed our bding at the time around ovulation, actually I avoided it because I didn't know that's what it was LOL, I always said I had pains two weeks before AF and dh would steer clear because he knew I was in pain now, I don't mention the pains at all, I just show him my positive stick in the am and really pour on the affection at night lol! Lucky guys!!
Well hun I wish you the best of luck, and please keep us updated with your first morning urine. :0


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi ladies, I hope all of you are having a marvelous day. Congrats Boots!! That is so exciting.

I talked with my doc this morning and I am giving clomid one more try and then if we don't get preg after this try then my doc is going to do an hsg to check and make sure my tubes are not blocked. I am praying the third round is a charm!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

I everyone! just popin in to update. af came this afternoon. so CD1 today!
I still feel good keeping my head up...keepsmiling how are you today? Everyone else have a wonderful evening lol thats funny for me to say because its early afternoon here and pretty much night time where you all are..




boots2 said:


> Sneaky quite scary BFP this morning I am totally in shock !!! Sarah x

Wow what you mean sneaky lol lol wow Congratulations to the both of you! woohoo:happydance::yipee::wohoo::loopy:



Smile4me said:


> Good morning lovely ladies, WOOOOO HOOOO Sara lets see a pic :) I got a positive OPK yesterday cd16 and a very bright + OPK today so it looks like I am ovulating on cd17? Oh well, I am going to catch that egg this month damn it! LOL I hope everyone had a wonderful Halloween!

smile get goin!:sex::sex:



kka said:


> Could some of you ladies take a look at my chart???? I got a really big temp dip when I was hopping it would go up. Thanks in advance. :)

I am with lisaf there looks like a ov dip to me to.



Ready2BaMommy said:


> Hi ladies, I hope all of you are having a marvelous day. Congrats Boots!! That is so exciting. I talked with my doc this morning and I am giving clomid one more try and then if we don't get preg after this try then my doc is going to do an hsg to check and make sure my tubes are not blocked. I am praying the third round is a charm!!

r2m: good luck hun. wish you guys all the best...baby dust!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Ladies don't forget today is weigh-in I only see one update in the new slimm-la-thing that was created lol lets up to it ladies! 
coming from the weighin cop here haa haa


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lisaf - Do you like your new title??? I think it is only fitting...you have helped so many of us with your knowledge!

KKA - I think you Oved on cd21....whoop whoop! lets see what temps you get for the next 2 days.

Boots- how many dpo were you when you got your bfp?

35 - oh that sucks! thanks for the reminder I will send in my update!


----------



## winston83

Just popping to say hi just got home from work going in shower then bit of tele and an early night xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: hun xx


----------



## kka

Thanks everyone for looking i hope thats what the dip means. Praying praying that my temps tomorrow reflect that i have Oed. Fxed


----------



## daviess3

Well im really dizzy now!!! So trying to not get my hopes up i do this evry month!! But it of positive attitude never hurt anyone!! I have ordered sumtests on ebay hope there here in time for tommorow morn!! Got a tesco one but dont no what there like!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

daviess-- waht dpo are you?


----------



## jordansmum

i think sum things really wrong im 4 days late for af i feel preg but showing negative on the test starting to feel i dont know my body at all ;-(


----------



## lisaf

jordansmum - can you get a blood test from the doctor?


----------



## jordansmum

yea i should be able to what for though? i phoned them today to see if they got my cd21 blood test back and they said they would contact me but they didnt ;-(


----------



## lisaf

a blood test for HCG would tell you if you are pregnant or not. See what your CD21 bloodwork was first to make sure you ovulated.


----------



## jordansmum

do you think its possible i ovulated late and that maybe i could be preg but just abit early to show up on tests? its driving me insane i keep losing alot of discharge which is really unusual for me thanks for replying 2 me and i will contact them first thing ive also heard that as i ovulated on my own before i took clomid that it could have a adverse affect and stop me from ovulating do you know if thats possible?


----------



## lisaf

I haven't really heard that clomid would stop someone who normally ovulated. If anything you might ovulate late ... if you ovulated within a few days of your CD21 bloodwork, it would be possible to tell based on the number.
It is possible you ovulated late.

Honestly the only way I knew for sure that I ovulated was by charting my temperature. I never knew otherwise and I had one long anovulatory cycle and one long natural cycle and it was super helpful to know when I ovulated.


----------



## jordansmum

so can they tell by your blood work when you did ovulate? my temps were low before i thought id ovulated and now they are high and stayed high thats why i thought i was preg aswell how many cycles of clomid did you have before you get preg? the last time i tested today was late on at night im just wondering if i should of waited until tommorrow morning but i couldnt wait haha


----------



## lisaf

Lol... as long as your pee is concentrated it doesn't matter THAT much what time of day you test.

After ovulation, your progesterone goes up. Typically it should reach 30 by 7 days past ovulation. But if it was taken even 2 days after ovulation it should be a 5-10 or so possibly. They won't consider that level as enough to confirm ovulation happened, but most girls I know who didn't ovulate got blood levels less than 1 ... 
So if your result was 5 or more, its possible you did ovulate a bit late.
Even if your levels are 2 or less, you might have ovualted after that test was taken.

When did your temps start going high? (what cycle day was your last low temp)
It sounds like you have ovulated, just have to figure out when! :)


I did 4 cycles at 50mg but my progesterone was still low each time... ovulatory, but lower than 'normal'... switched doctors and took 1 cycle of 100mg, got normal progesterone levels and got my BFP.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Morning all I am now getting in bed. Kinda late and I have to be up at 7am. its now 1:47am so let me close my eyes and get some sleep!


----------



## loopylew2

Im out this month ladies my temp hasnt just dipped its dived...!!! AF is just around the corner....Boo..... onwards and upwards......HSG here i come...........xxxxx


----------



## daviess3

Hi TTC im 13dpo as far as ff says im not 100percent what day i ov as i didnt have any ov pain this month like normal but i was very bloated etc, tested with my tesco test this morn but it has a plastic panel over the window that gets condensation on it!! stupid bloody design!!! so not sure if i have a afaint line or its a shadow!! Doing my head in need my ebay delivery hurry up post!!lol


----------



## snl41296

morning girls hope everyone is well this morning :hugs:
AS for me ~ I am on cd 6 :happydance: 2nd day of clomid.
So I hope this is our month. If not DH promised he will get checked out the end of this month. Lets hope its nothing and we just have not caught the egg yet. I have 3 months that I would LOVE TO GET A :BFP: like on my siggy 
thanksgiving I would test, or Christmas I would test or my birthday I would test January 29th anyone of those days would be wonderful I would rather it be sooner then January, Time will tell right girls. Just so happens the end of the month is when I would test and they all fall on special holidays


----------



## winston83

daviess3 said:


> Hi TTC im 13dpo as far as ff says im not 100percent what day i ov as i didnt have any ov pain this month like normal but i was very bloated etc, tested with my tesco test this morn but it has a plastic panel over the window that gets condensation on it!! stupid bloody design!!! so not sure if i have a afaint line or its a shadow!! Doing my head in need my ebay delivery hurry up post!!lol

Can u take the plastic panel apart I always pull my tests apart just to be sure I get a proper look lol it will be typical that the post is really late today it always happens when u r waiting for something xx


----------



## winston83

snl41296 said:


> morning girls hope everyone is well this morning :hugs:
> AS for me ~ I am on cd 6 :happydance: 2nd day of clomid.
> So I hope this is our month. If not DH promised he will get checked out the end of this month. Lets hope its nothing and we just have not caught the egg yet. I have 3 months that I would LOVE TO GET A :BFP: like on my siggy
> thanksgiving I would test, or Christmas I would test or my birthday I would test January 29th anyone of those days would be wonderful I would rather it be sooner then January, Time will tell right girls. Just so happens the end of the month is when I would test and they all fall on special holidays

That's good news that your hubby has agreed to get tested I always wanted to have a special day to find out on like Christmas day or valentines (which is also our wedding anniversary ) or somthing like that fx we get Xmas bfps for all of us x


----------



## winston83

loopylew2 said:


> Im out this month ladies my temp hasnt just dipped its dived...!!! AF is just around the corner....Boo..... onwards and upwards......HSG here i come...........xxxxx

Sorry loopy that she got you she really is a bitch xxx


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

Hi girls
Haven't been on here for a while as my 2nd clomid round of 100mg resulted in a 68 day cycle and was driving me insane.
Only started this cycle thanks to good old provera :thumbup:

I'm on cd10 today after 200mg of clomid this cycle taken days 2-6

Anyone around the same as me?

Guess i should be starting to test for ovulation today, waiting till 2pm.

What time do you all test at? Just curious as i've read somewhere that 2pm is best but i'll be bu99ered if i can find where lol.

Anyone want to buddy up if you are on cd10 or near to and want some cheering up and support throught the next 2 and a bit weeks :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Winston I didn't need to a line appeared!!! An it's pink not evap!! Dropped urine sample off at docs this morn so keeping my fingers crossed trying really hard to not get excited! Haven't even told hubby! X


----------



## Lisa84

Hey Ladies do you all mind if i join your little Clomid world? 

I finished taking my 1st round of Clomid on Saturday and have a scan tomorrow to check that all is in order and progressing nicely in there. I'm getting some twinges or as i call it Ovary Ache so i'm taking that as a good sign xxx


----------



## winston83

daviess3 said:


> Winston I didn't need to a line appeared!!! An it's pink not evap!! Dropped urine sample off at docs this morn so keeping my fingers crossed trying really hard to not get excited! Haven't even told hubby! X

Yey that's soo exciting how long will it take to get results bk xx


----------



## winston83

Lisa84 said:


> Hey Ladies do you all mind if i join your little Clomid world?
> 
> I finished taking my 1st round of Clomid on Saturday and have a scan tomorrow to check that all is in order and progressing nicely in there. I'm getting some twinges or as i call it Ovary Ache so i'm taking that as a good sign xxx

Welcome to the club hope that your stay here will be short and you get your bfp very soon xx


----------



## winston83

Hi rach wow 200 mg that's a high dose do u get full monitoring with that ? Was your last cycle your first ? Sorry lots of questions at once lol I do my opkz about 1.30 coz that's when I get lunch break I no some people do it in the aft and evening good luck xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

hi everyone! just poping in...spending the day at my sons highschool. they have parent attend school day for two days sooo i am missing my classes at the college but its worth it..now i see what my son is doing while i am away. why in the world the kids say "Warren this is not your mother! Stop lieing...she looks like your big sister!" Haa haa these children are funny. funny even the teachers say that too. they revamp his teachers I don' t recall any of them! Now this is odd.. he been attending school here for four years and they decided to change his teachers gosh don't know if this is a good thing or not but as long his grades stays up i am happy.


hi lisaf how are you today? feeling well i hope for the three of you hee hee

loopy sorry your temp took that dive....who knows next cycle could be it!

daviss try using a plastic cup you can wash and reuse each time you want to test. just dip you wee wee in it..easier and less stress.

nsl good luck hun but you sure you want to test on your birthday?? you don't want to be down on that day do you? Its good that hubby going to test he is a trooper! hee hee

winston so agree. I how you doing these days all is well?

r&b hello to you too. wow 200mg of clomids gost that is humm four tablets?? wow well if it works for you i hope you get your bfp! I am to far behind ya sorry...I took my opks at 3:00pm I found it easier and it was strange that from my mornng pee wee i use the bathroom around that time so now i just do it then.

daviss O cool i hope the doc gets back to you asap! good luck.

hi lisa84 welcome!


----------



## kka

Well my temp did go up when i checked it this morning. I hope it continues to go up. FXed


----------



## winston83

Hey 35 sounds like fun I have had a lazy day today with my youngest she has got chicken pox so she is off school x


----------



## 35_Smiling

yeah thats winston...wow chicken pox remember those days hee hee.

drat i can't upload the photo it keeps sayin its too big and i don't know how to reduse the image. well the the lunch break is over gotto go!


----------



## Smile4me

Davies.... REALLY??????? Oh when will you find out?
OK ladies, I have had a dark OPK on cd16 yesterday was even darker and today the same, very dark so it appears I am ovulating on cd17 or 18 OMG that could be why last month I didnt get a good result because we stopped too early.... I'm thinking I just ovulate later ... so exciting though :) 
PLEASE at least let us have some November BFP's!!!!!!!
Davies being our first one!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

good luck s4m! get hummping chickie! lol


----------



## boots2

Wow thanks for all your congratulations I still feel totally amazed and cant really believe that its happened to me.I was even starting to look forwards to a few months off ,skiing over Christmas and loads of mulled wine but its fantastic news.
I did a big long post yesterday but its disappeared v odd.
I am feeling fine pretty sick and my boobs are so sore its different to AF and clomid tender they feel totally solid and my nipples are erect the whole time.I tested 12 days post ovulation because when I went for my blood test last week they said to test yesterday and then ring them.They are arranging an early scan for me which will be in about three weeks so it just FX.
I really really hope you all get a big fat BFP very soon and will let me lurk around for a while
Lots of love and thanks for the support over the last three months
SARAH XXX


----------



## boots2

So sorry just found my post what a twit 
Sarah xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hiya ladies,

My Fertility Appointment at Bridge Centres in London went really well! I saw Mr Summers the fertility geek and he want to me do the Clomid Challenge. At Bridge Centre they use this more as a diagnostic than a treatment. So I have to ring them when I start AF and then I go in on day 3 from FSH, LH, Eastrodial and AMH (Anti Mullerian Hormone). Then I will have to take 100mg of Clomid from day 5 - 9 every morning. Then on day 10 they want me back and I have to repeat the FSH and Oestradiol to see if there is any change in the levels. 

I loved Mr Summers. He was around 60 ish but very good and well respected and he knows his stuff. He lived and worked in America for 30 years. I asked where and he said Philadelphia, Boston. I'm not sure where this is though because I'm really rubbish at geography lol. I will just copy the letter they gave me. Good job I got 90wpm typing hehe :haha:

*Clomiphene Citrate Challenge Test*

Your doctor has asked you to do a Clomiphene Citrate Challenge Test (CCCT) as part of your infertility work-up. The CCCT helps determine the presence of low overian reserve (possible poor fertility potential). The CCCT most accurately predicts those women who have poor egg quality (and thus poor fertility) but it does not predict those women with good egg quality. Normal FSH levels are generally <10mlU/ml. Abnormal devels are >12 mlU/ml. FSH levels vary from cycle to cycle but we base fertility rates based on the hightest value.

Note: Cycle day 1 is the first day of full menstrual bleeding by 5 PM

Test Directions:

1. Please come to the clinic for a blood draw on cycle day 2-3 (cycle day 3 is preferred) for a serum FSH and Oestradiol levels. Your doctor may request additional hormone levels as part of your fertility assessment e.g. Anti Mullerian Horme (AMH).

2. You will have confirmation to start the CCCT following review of the FSH & Oestradial levels.

3. A prescription for the medication will be issued.

4. Please begin taking Clomiphene Citrate (50 mg), 2 tablets each morning on cycle day 5, and continue taking two tablets daily on cycle day 6, 6, 7, 8 and 9 for a total of five consecutive days.

5. A daily total dose of 100 mg of Clomiphene is required for this test.

6. Take both pills together each morning.

7. It does not matter whether you take the pills with or without food.

8. Please return to the clinic for a blood draw on cycle day 10 for another serum FSH and Oestradiol levels. This blood sample must be done on cycle day 10.(

So I am very excited to be taking Clomid and 100mg too!:thumbup:

But he did say that he uses this as a diagnostic rather than a treatment. He said that he usually uses it as a treatment for ladies under 35 and when they do not ovulate or have irregular cycles.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Am I allowed to have a glass of wine or two on Clomid? I hate taking meds and will probably been really nervous. I was thinking a glass or two of wine might calm me down


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

winston83 said:


> Hi rach wow 200 mg that's a high dose do u get full monitoring with that ? Was your last cycle your first ? Sorry lots of questions at once lol I do my opkz about 1.30 coz that's when I get lunch break I no some people do it in the aft and evening good luck xx




35_Smiling said:


> r&b hello to you too. wow 200mg of clomids gost that is humm four tablets?? wow well it it works for you i hope you get your bfp! I am to far behind ya sorry...I took my opks at 3:00am I found it easier and it was strange that from my mornng pee wee i use the bathroom around that time so now i just do it then.

Hi girls, yep 200mg is 4 tablets! I am the worst tablet taker ever and gag at trying to swallow even one lol.
It went ok tho and the only side effect i got was blurred vision luckily. However i do believe that taking just before i went to bed helped.

The only monitoring i'm due to have is the 21 day bloods. Should i be having more you think? I did wonder about a scan but he hasn't said anything. :wacko:

I've done 2 cycles of 100mg so far and not ovulated. Been trying since Oct 09 so i guess the clomid isn't working yet.

My gynae wants to do ovarian drilling after one more round of clomid to see if that will help, but i know nothing about this so need to look in to it a bit more. 

One question tho, bloods on cd21.. what happens if it lands on a saturday? I've just worked out thats when i'll need them and my gp isn't open. 
Should i go 25 miles and get done at a walk in centre or just wait till the monday cd23?

My last cycle went for 68 days so can't imagine i will ov early lol.

Any advice would be greatfully received ;)


So how is everyone getting on with clomid so far? Any nasty side effects?


----------



## caz & bob

MissyMooMoo said:


> Am I allowed to have a glass of wine or two on Clomid? I hate taking meds and will probably been really nervous. I was thinking a glass or two of wine might calm me down

yes hun i would but i dont drink in 2ww xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all well afm had hot flushes all day not had these since i was on clomid so hoping its a sign for me haha xxx


----------



## lisaf

kka - great temp rise.. hope it keeps going up, then I think we can safely say you've ovulated!

davies - did you just say you got a line? Is this your BFP?!?!:?!?!?!

Missy - that sounds interesting... I think its great for you especially to find out what your reserves are like since you were ready to move on to donor eggs. If you didn't have to that would be fantastic!
Before drinking I'd check with your doctor just to be sure you're doing what he wants you to do. I've never heard of a glass of wine being prohibited with clomid but he's the specialist... you want to make sure to do everything the way he wants! :)

Rach & Bumpy - day 21 bloods are really an attempt to get a look at your progesterone levels 7 days after ovulation. They assume you ovulate day 14 of your cycle. If you don't, the test may be done at the wrong time for optimal results. 
(My doc insisted I do mine on day 21... so I did... then he looked at the results, saw I was only 5 days past ovulation on my chart and said 'well of course its low, it wasn't done 7 days after ovulation' :dohh:)
If you don't track your ovulation then you should go ahead and do it day 21. If that falls on a Sunday or a day when the labs aren't open for bloodwork, ask your doctor when they want you in.

They do typically monitor you more on the higher doses to watch for overstimulation or cysts. I know that I had 4 follicles on my scan and they didn't want me to proceed with TTC that month unless I was open to the idea of selective reduction (I got pregnant with only 1 baby by the way). So knowing what your follicles are doing can be quite important.


----------



## daviess3

Its a faint but pink line on a tesco test have done a internet cheapie but that looks like evap line so who knows but did drop a urine sample off at docs she said they wil no thus i will call tom sometimes they can log straight to hospital records!!! Im soooo have my hopes up just dont want to be let down!!! how do i post a pic on here from my phone to show you ladies?


----------



## lisaf

I don't know how the phone works... but I always post my pictures to photobucket.com then use the IMG] thing here to post it.
Was the urine you dropped off at the doctor's concentrated in color?

If this was your first BFP, its still possible their test will come back negative. Its still quite early and some doctors seem to have super crappy tests.

Internet cheapies give faint lines for AGES... if its a line that showed up in the time limit, it usually counts! I should show you some of my lines, hehe!


----------



## daviess3

Do you think this looks good? only way i could do it was to make it an avatar pic!!let me no ladies pls xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

what cd are you on or how many dpo are you hun?


----------



## lisaf

she's 13dpo...
And I have to say that is a TOTAL BFP!


----------



## Smile4me

Yea I have to agree, it looks like it to me!
OMG Davies is this your first pregnancy hun?


----------



## daviess3

No i mc in july so it will be my 2nd very scared but excited!! the pic doesnt do it justice either it is quite obviously pink in picture but it isnt as wide as the control line. I hope my doc gets my results tom dont think i can sleep tonight still havent said anything to hubby hes not home from work yet and kind of dont want to get hopes up coz confused why internet cheapie didnt really show anything!! trying to decide whether to go by more tests!! LOL im an addict!! x


----------



## ttcbaby117

daviess - this is such great news and yes I defo. see the line!!!!!!!! awesome!!!

well girls - so not feeling it today...all my wonderful symptoms are gone gone gone! I dont think we caught the egg....i am so over this! First month back I think I had to many high hopes and now here I am feeling so down in the dumps. I just dont understand why it has to be so hard!


----------



## lisaf

aw ttc - :hugs: You're not out of the running yet. I've started to think that a pregnancy sign is being sure that you're out :haha:
I was sobbing the morning of my BFP because my temp was down for the 2nd time and just must not be pregnant etc...
Symptoms were a horrible predictor for me... I really got so many fewer ones on my successful cycle.

I do understand if you need to start letting yourself down now so its not a sudden crash though if AF shows :hugs:

davies - its still quite early I think... I was getting horribly faint lines on my ICs when I got a super dark FRER... not that I'm condoning poas addiction or anything :blush: :haha: I won't judge if you guy buy more!!!


----------



## Smile4me

Thats fabulous hun! I would def be doing some more testing or calling the Dr. every five minutes... hehe!!!!

What round of clomid and what was your dosage, also are doing any vitamin or any sort of regimine this cycle? I ask so others know what to do ;0)


----------



## daviess3

I am on 100mg of clomid days 2-6 but i take in evening to avoid side effects!! I took evening primrose oil this month for first time every day until i ov. folic acid, and baby aspirin. bd every other day an tried to not get up all night after but at least half an hour!! kind of dont believe it right now cant even calll my mum as dont want to get her hopes up! but defo calling doc tom!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lisaf said:


> kka - great temp rise.. hope it keeps going up, then I think we can safely say you've ovulated!
> 
> davies - did you just say you got a line? Is this your BFP?!?!:?!?!?!
> 
> Missy - that sounds interesting... I think its great for you especially to find out what your reserves are like since you were ready to move on to donor eggs. If you didn't have to that would be fantastic!
> Before drinking I'd check with your doctor just to be sure you're doing what he wants you to do. I've never heard of a glass of wine being prohibited with clomid but he's the specialist... you want to make sure to do everything the way he wants! :)
> 
> Rach & Bumpy - day 21 bloods are really an attempt to get a look at your progesterone levels 7 days after ovulation. They assume you ovulate day 14 of your cycle. If you don't, the test may be done at the wrong time for optimal results.
> (My doc insisted I do mine on day 21... so I did... then he looked at the results, saw I was only 5 days past ovulation on my chart and said 'well of course its low, it wasn't done 7 days after ovulation' :dohh:)
> If you don't track your ovulation then you should go ahead and do it day 21. If that falls on a Sunday or a day when the labs aren't open for bloodwork, ask your doctor when they want you in.
> 
> They do typically monitor you more on the higher doses to watch for overstimulation or cysts. I know that I had 4 follicles on my scan and they didn't want me to proceed with TTC that month unless I was open to the idea of selective reduction (I got pregnant with only 1 baby by the way). So knowing what your follicles are doing can be quite important.

Thanks Lisa for commenting on my post. I am extremely excited but a little nervous about taking clomid. But Mr Summers said the side effects are nothing really and not to worry. :shrug:



daviess3 said:


> Its a faint but pink line on a tesco test have done a internet cheapie but that looks like evap line so who knows but did drop a urine sample off at docs she said they wil no thus i will call tom sometimes they can log straight to hospital records!!! Im soooo have my hopes up just dont want to be let down!!! how do i post a pic on here from my phone to show you ladies?

You have a :bfp:!!! :thumbup:



daviess3 said:


> Do you think this looks good? only way i could do it was to make it an avatar pic!!let me no ladies pls xxxx

YOUR HAVING A BABY! :happydance::happydance: Congratulations. I just showed the line to my OH and he said same x


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks Lisa.....I just dont know how much moer of this I can take...I know it is only my first month after my surgery but I just feel like that surgery took so much out of me.....anyway, I will try to keep my chin up...thanks for listening.


----------



## Smile4me

Aww TTC I understand sweetie, but you can't give up! You just began hun you went through surgery and now your body is going to be ready, you've gotten this far :) Def keep your chin up and remember all the ladies on here that have had the same issues and are now Pregnant! BABYdust hun!!!


----------



## lisaf

ttc - we totally understand... you have 4 months total of TTC energy and hopes riding on this cycle. :hugs: We're here whenever you need us!


----------



## lisaf

MissyMooMoo said:


> Thanks Lisa for commenting on my post. I am extremely excited but a little nervous about taking clomid. But Mr Summers said the side effects are nothing really and not to worry. :shrug:

There is always the chance that the clomid could work like a treatment for you... I know he's using it for testing, but it COULD still have an effect... very exciting, but at least you'll know if your body is responding to the clomid or not, way before you would even ovulate from it.

I wasn't bothered much by the side effects. Everyone is different of course... my main one was a bit more depression about a week into my cycle.


----------



## daviess3

forgot to say its my 7th roundof clomid got preg in may on 4th round then this is 3rd round since mc so fxd i will keep u all updated really trying to not get hopes up!!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw ttc big :hugs::flower: xxxxxx


----------



## boots2

Congratulations Daviess3 it's the most amazing feeling wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy
Ttc sorry your feeling down sending you a massive hug
Sarah x x


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> daviess - this is such great news and yes I defo. see the line!!!!!!!! awesome!!!
> 
> well girls - so not feeling it today...all my wonderful symptoms are gone gone gone! I dont think we caught the egg....i am so over this! First month back I think I had to many high hopes and now here I am feeling so down in the dumps. I just dont understand why it has to be so hard!

TTC- I agree with Lisa that is EXACTLY the way I felt. Hence I went to a sushi and martini party 3 days before my bfp and exercised like a crazy woman. When are you testing?

Davies- test looks good, can you test with another brand using FMU tomorrow? that will verify things for you. I think the doc's tests arent that sensitive...but hopefully it shows


----------



## daviess3

thanks ladies!! Missy thank you always good for a mans opinion!! well sumtimes lol!! I didnt have a lot of side effects hot flushes at night for about first 2 weeks an generally bloated increased appetite an weight gain but if this is my bfp all totally worth it hun good luck.

Defo going to do more tests tom think i will have to stop myself from buying the shop showed hubby he was excited but said dont get ur hopes up just incase!! i think steam came out my ears!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations Davies, that sure looks like a BFP to me!! xx

TTC Sorry you are feeling down about this cycle my lovely, but it really is early days to be ruling yourself out. I hate the ttc rollercoaster of emotions it really takes its toll after a while. I'm praying that this cycle is yours! xx


----------



## Doingit4us

Congratulations Davies! It looks like a BFP to me.:happydance:

Well ladies I had my IUI today. On Mon my follicles were 20.8, 20.6, 19.4, 17.4 and 17.9. My dh sperm was 47 million post wash with 87% motility. I got the HCG shot yesterday morning. According to my FS I should ovulate tonight, but I dont feel anything. I had a temp rise from 97.1 yesterday to 98.1 today. Can the HCG cause a rise in temp before ovulation?


----------



## snl41296

Congratulations Daviess3


----------



## 35_Smiling

ttc hang in there hun. i had my surgery June and I haven't had anything yet either but I am doing my best to keep my chin up...i get down too you see i vented over the week end but now i lifed myself up and moving on. I am so sorry we are going through this but one day we will get our bfp! huggs!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Doingit4us said:


> Congratulations Davies! It looks like a BFP to me.:happydance:
> 
> Well ladies I had my IUI today. On Mon my follicles were 20.8, 20.6, 19.4, 17.4 and 17.9. My dh sperm was 47 million post wash with 87% motility. I got the HCG shot yesterday morning. According to my FS I should ovulate tonight, but I dont feel anything. I had a temp rise from 97.1 yesterday to 98.1 today. Can the HCG cause a rise in temp before ovulation?

good luck hun! wish you all the best! not sure about the hcg thing sorry.


----------



## jordansmum

well af showed up 2day so upset;-( so now officially on cd1 2nd round of clomid i had my blood work back and they said it was 68 and say it was raised so looks like clomids doing something i just hope this is my month !! does any1 know what these numbers mean when you have your bloods took?? thanks


----------



## lisaf

jordansmum - sorry to hear the witch showed. But that is a FANTASTIC progesterone level! They like to see at least a 30.. so 68 is terrific!


----------



## 1hopefull

Hi All :wave:

Wow, I couldn't log in yesterday and there are already 2 :bfp:. WOOHOO! Let's keep this up!

Congrats to boots and davies. FX for your test tomorrow davies but that looks like a line!

TTC- :hug: 

I am just hanging out waiting for Nov 10 to come around so I can go in for my preggers test! 8 days left!!!

:dust:


----------



## jordansmum

thanks lisa im just hoping that this next cycle will work ;-) x


----------



## Joyful09

Hello all, Wow alot of pages. I usually like to read the whole post have done 100*pages before but this one is long.*
I look forward to getting to know you ladies and commenting on your posts. Just read back a little and there were a couple of BFP that's so great.
I tried soy the last 3 cycles cause my DH did not want any part of any meds. I asked him yesterday if he would consider letting me try clomid. He said YES!!! I just got AF today & I am not too upset cause I have hope that clomid will help. So I will be taking it day 5-9 cause I had went to a FS before back in May, but couldn't do much more after he tracked my cycle. I do ovulate but my age might be a factor to need an extra boost from clomid. I am excited to join you ladies and especially excited to watch us get our BFP.


----------



## winston83

Welcome joyful hope your stay is nice and short and clomid gives you your bfp very soon xx


----------



## loopylew2

Congratulation Davies and welcome Joyful...xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Joyful - Welcome:flower:

Davies - :test: :test: :test: :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## winston83

Davies u need to give us our poas hit lol we are all waiting xxx


----------



## caz & bob

morning ladies how are you all welcome new-ones xxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning Caz I'm ok. Are you ok? x


----------



## daviess3

tiny faint line on ebay test but didnt come up till about 10 mins!! saved fmu so going to go an buy a few dif tests how long can you keep fmu? but also i got up at 5am to wee couldnt wait any longer an so the urine i collected was 8am`s!!! so confused kind of dont want to call gp as dont want bad news!! I have got up twice in night last few days!! hunger at sore bbs crossing everything right now!! hope you ladies are ok xx

ps thanks for your support it means a lot


----------



## caz & bob

yes fine hun just chilling for a bit till i paint my sons room its a mess xxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

daviess3 said:


> tiny faint line on ebay test but didnt come up till about 10 mins!! saved fmu so going to go an buy a few dif tests how long can you keep fmu? but also i got up at 5am to wee couldnt wait any longer an so the urine i collected was 8am`s!!! so confused kind of dont want to call gp as dont want bad news!! I have got up twice in night last few days!! hunger at sore bbs crossing everything right now!! hope you ladies are ok xx
> 
> ps thanks for your support it means a lot

It is still a line! :thumbup:

I think you will be getting good news personally. Other tests are always good. You have done Tescos. What about Superdrug? :winkwink:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

caz & bob said:


> yes fine hun just chilling for a bit till i paint my sons room its a mess xxxxxx

I love painting. I will help you hehe :haha:

I am addicted to 60 min makeover:dohh:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ok ladies I need to let all my worries out because it's really getting to me now. I put a post on the over 35+ post and one of the ladies there posted and it has made me worry even more than I was. I just wondered if please please you could give me your advice because I haven't even started to take my Clomid and I am already freaking out here:cry:

I posted yesterday about the Clomid Challenge that my Doctor wants me to do. To save you going back posts or incase you have not seen it this post I will quickly explain. He uses the Clomid Challenge as more of a diagnostic rather than a treatment because he wants to see if my FSH, LH and Oestrodial change so we can decide at 41 whether my own egg reserve is ok for IVF. So I will have FSH, LH and Oestrodial and AMH all done on day 3. Then I will take 100mg of Clomid every morning from day 5 - day 9 and on day 10 I go back and repeat the tests to see difference and determine my reaction to the clomid to diagnose whether my own eggs are ok. 

So this is the score. I was quite happy with this. Maybe a little nervous but now I got a post in the 35+ and it has put the fear of god inside me. Saying that I am probably more likely to get hyper-stimulation due to the fact I already ovulate and that I should be scanned etc etc. Well this doctor has been in the field for over 30 years and worked in America, Boston so I'm sure I can trust him to know what he is doing. But now I am worrying and I didn't want to worry. I am bad enough taking meds. Have a lot of fears but now I am petrified I will hyper-stimulate and die or something.

Please help. so confused now


----------



## KellyW1977

Morning all! hope your all well, im sat at work counting down to when AF arrives so I can start my first round of Clomid! still got bloody days to go lol! Ive never wanted the witch so bad lol! x


----------



## daviess3

](*,)


MissyMooMoo said:


> daviess3 said:
> 
> 
> tiny faint line on ebay test but didnt come up till about 10 mins!! saved fmu so going to go an buy a few dif tests how long can you keep fmu? but also i got up at 5am to wee couldnt wait any longer an so the urine i collected was 8am`s!!! so confused kind of dont want to call gp as dont want bad news!! I have got up twice in night last few days!! hunger at sore bbs crossing everything right now!! hope you ladies are ok xx
> 
> ps thanks for your support it means a lot
> 
> It is still a line! :thumbup:
> 
> I think you will be getting good news personally. Other tests are always good. You have done Tescos. What about Superdrug? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Doc test neg!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sooooooooooooo gutted!! 
why did i have this pos test??? im going to buy more she said to do one fri morn an take it in!! soo confused off to buy every test under the sun lol!!! xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Davies - Superdrug are very sensitive I believe x good luck. I think it is a little early. I have known other girls on here that get a faint and then a neg blood at docs. I think the docs tests are not renound for being very good. I would wait until friday as advised and re test. And good luck hun x


----------



## winston83

That is just weird coz your avatar pic is defo pos maybe docs test was less sensitive ?? Go get more and hold your wee then have a mass dip and see dont get down just yet fx xxx


----------



## winston83

Missy there are loads if girls in this thread who ov on their own and just use clomid to give more eggs and I can't remember any of them hyper stimulating plus 100mg is a mid strength dose and I'm sure your doc would gave considered this and if he was worried this was any sort of possibility I'm sure he would have warned you or arranged for you to get scanned xxxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ok ladies I need to let all my worries out because it's really getting to me now. I put a post on the over 35+ post and one of the ladies there posted and it has made me worry even more than I was. I just wondered if please please you could give me your advice because I haven't even started to take my Clomid and I am already freaking out here:cry:
> 
> I posted yesterday about the Clomid Challenge that my Doctor wants me to do. To save you going back posts or incase you have not seen it this post I will quickly explain. He uses the Clomid Challenge as more of a diagnostic rather than a treatment because he wants to see if my FSH, LH and Oestrodial change so we can decide at 41 whether my own egg reserve is ok for IVF. So I will have FSH, LH and Oestrodial and AMH all done on day 3. Then I will take 100mg of Clomid every morning from day 5 - day 9 and on day 10 I go back and repeat the tests to see difference and determine my reaction to the clomid to diagnose whether my own eggs are ok.
> 
> So this is the score. I was quite happy with this. Maybe a little nervous but now I got a post in the 35+ and it has put the fear of god inside me. Saying that I am probably more likely to get hyper-stimulation due to the fact I already ovulate and that I should be scanned etc etc. Well this doctor has been in the field for over 30 years and worked in America, Boston so I'm sure I can trust him to know what he is doing. But now I am worrying and I didn't want to worry. I am bad enough taking meds. Have a lot of fears but now I am petrified I will hyper-stimulate and die or something.
> 
> Please help. so confused now

Just wanted to say I Ov on my own too and I am on clomid and I havent over stimulated. I only take 50mgs though so not sure if the girls in the 35+ forum think the 100mgs will make you over stimulate - it might not. Def go speak to your Dr about this cos you dont want to worry yourself silly. Also he can do a scan to make sure your not over stimulating cant he? 

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## winston83

Missy just to add I'm on 150mg and have had no probs with hyper stimulating xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Winston and Rebba - Thanks ladies. I also thought that if he was under the impression I could hyper-stimulate he wouldn't be putting me under any risk. I mean he MUST know what he is doing. He is well respected older doctor with 30 years + up his sleeve. I feel much better now. I did email Ema the nurse there to tell her my concerns though just so I could get a response. Its bad enough having to go through all this and then when somebody puts the fear of god into you it makes you soo worried. I myself have a fear of taking meds. It took me a long time to take Ubrupofen and other stuff so this is a big step for me. I really need to feel confident or I don't do very well. I know I am a softy lol.

Do you ever have a glass of wine in the evening with your meal when taking Clomid too because I think this would calm me down but don't want to distrube or ruin anything. 

I am so caucious lol


----------



## Lisa84

I had my first ever follicle tracking scan this morning. The nurse said i had one big follicle on both ovaries. The one on my left is 16mm and the one on my right is 17mm (might have been the other way around :) )

This is good for CD10 isn't it? The nurse said it was but i'm never sure if they are being positive to make you feel better xx


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you girl xxxx


----------



## snl41296

omg I am so sad for you. I feel for you I really do. This is what happened to me last week. I posted it was a :bfp: and then 3 days later AF was full force. It really mentally broke me down bad. I feel I may never have another child. and that was all I ever wanted. I feel so bad for woman that have been trying forever what it seems to them. I would have a breakdown. I really hope its a :bfp: for you. As for me I am going to TRY HARD NOT TO TEST untill I am late. I am giving all the tests to my DH to hold and hide. I really need to do that. for my sake of staying sane
:hug: and I hope its real for you


----------



## winston83

Missy I must say I do have a glass of wine with my meal most nights I always put it in a big glass and half wine half lemonade x


----------



## winston83

Hiya caz how's the painting going xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I have just received an email from Ema and she has forwarded my email to the doctor in control of my case but she has told me not to worry in the meantime. I should be hearing back soon.

Caz - What colour are you painting the room?


----------



## DragonMummy

@Davies - Moo is right the superdrugs are the best you can buy for an early result. I got my first bfp on a SD. They're 10miu like the ebay ones but better quality so you have a more reliable result. The doctor's pee test is a pathetic 50miu so that's a good 5 days later that you'll get a positive result!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes Superdrug is really good. I know a girl on here in one of my other threads who went to Superdrug and bought 2 lots of tests because they were on special offer and you get 2 sticks in each pack!!!. So she went back to work and did a test with one of the sticks and it came up BFN and then she started to spot. 

She then went back to Superdrug with the other pack she had bought and not opened and asked if she could exchange it for Hair Dye! 

How funny is that:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I have some Superdrug ones upstairs which I am saving and my Clearblue Digital is like my Creme De La Creme....... Champagne of all tests which I will only use when I am like a week late.....this has never happened yet. In fact I don't ever test because I am always so sure nothing happened :cry:


----------



## DragonMummy

@moo - :rofl: how audacious is that???


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I know dragonmummy....so funny lol. She said the sales man looked like her like she was competely bonkers and then said to her "so you want to exchange a pregnancy test for hair dye"?

So she just said "Yes thats right" lol


----------



## Annie18

hi ladies,

wow missed so much, been hectic at work and home so not logged on for ages. Davies hope it is a BFP hon.

Boots congrats on your BFP, lets have some more in November.
Hope everyone ok, got my op on tuesday so will log back on after that to see how everyone is doing xx


----------



## DragonMummy

fpmsl brilliant!!!


----------



## boots2

DragonMummy said:


> fpmsl brilliant!!!

Fantastic I just popped on to see if there was any news and thats totally the best well done 
SARAH XX:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Quaver

MissyMooMoo said:


> sales man looked like her like she was competely bonkers and then said to her "so you want to exchange a pregnancy test for hair dye"?

:lol:

I'm having a HSG to check my tubes tomorrow morning:happydance:
Hope it doesn't hurt too much... have bought some extra strength Panadol:cry:

I requested the procedure to be done, since the FS hasn't mentioned it to me before. This is my 2nd IUI, I need to know it could work.

DH still thinks it's his swimmers that are the problem (pretty bad SA results), and my tubes are fine, but who knows?:shrug: This could have been the problem all along.


----------



## DragonMummy

mine was fine, Quaver. I was so scared I was crying while I was waiting but I felt like a bit of a dick when it was over. It's not a picnic but it's only period cramps. I describe it as a smear test with a jet wash ;)


----------



## RebaRezzelba

MissyMooMoo said:


> Winston and Rebba - Thanks ladies. I also thought that if he was under the impression I could hyper-stimulate he wouldn't be putting me under any risk. I mean he MUST know what he is doing. He is well respected older doctor with 30 years + up his sleeve. I feel much better now. I did email Ema the nurse there to tell her my concerns though just so I could get a response. Its bad enough having to go through all this and then when somebody puts the fear of god into you it makes you soo worried. I myself have a fear of taking meds. It took me a long time to take Ubrupofen and other stuff so this is a big step for me. I really need to feel confident or I don't do very well. I know I am a softy lol.
> 
> Do you ever have a glass of wine in the evening with your meal when taking Clomid too because I think this would calm me down but don't want to distrube or ruin anything.
> 
> I am so caucious lol

I have a glass of wine every other night with dinner (just a small one). Im sure it does no harm what so ever - enjoy it! :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Quaver said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> sales man looked like her like she was competely bonkers and then said to her "so you want to exchange a pregnancy test for hair dye"?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I'm having a HSG to check my tubes tomorrow morning:happydance:
> Hope it doesn't hurt too much... have bought some extra strength Panadol:cry:
> 
> I requested the procedure to be done, since the FS hasn't mentioned it to me before. This is my 2nd IUI, I need to know it could work.
> 
> DH still thinks it's his swimmers that are the problem (pretty bad SA results), and my tubes are fine, but who knows?:shrug: This could have been the problem all along.Click to expand...

What is HSG? Not hear of this before :shrug:


----------



## Quaver

MissyMooMoo said:


> What is HSG? Not hear of this before :shrug:

It's to see if your fallopian tubes are blocked or not. They push a dye into the tubes to see if it comes out from the other end. They see it with X-ray (I believe).


DragonMummy said:


> smear test with a jet wash ;)

:rofl:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lmao. I wonder if mine are blocked hmmmm


----------



## daviess3

ok so took ur advice went to boots brought 4 tests went to tesco brought 4 tests lol!! Tested 1 tesco 1 superdrug with old urine from this morn and 1 superdrug with fresh pee this aft all had faint lines that i posted to my avatar pic!! so now im very confused!!! help!!! xx


----------



## Britt11

MissyMooMoo said:


> Winston and Rebba - Thanks ladies. I also thought that if he was under the impression I could hyper-stimulate he wouldn't be putting me under any risk. I mean he MUST know what he is doing. He is well respected older doctor with 30 years + up his sleeve. I feel much better now. I did email Ema the nurse there to tell her my concerns though just so I could get a response. Its bad enough having to go through all this and then when somebody puts the fear of god into you it makes you soo worried. I myself have a fear of taking meds. It took me a long time to take Ubrupofen and other stuff so this is a big step for me. I really need to feel confident or I don't do very well. I know I am a softy lol.
> 
> Do you ever have a glass of wine in the evening with your meal when taking Clomid too because I think this would calm me down but don't want to distrube or ruin anything.
> 
> I am so caucious lol

Missmoo- I would trust what your doctor says who is the expert and has been in the field for 30 years instead of what some ladies say in a forum. I have seen so much conflicting advice - I always trusted what my FS said and I had seen some ladies post the exact opposite of what he told me.
All medical advice on here should only be taken for interest sake only and with a grain of salt as none of us are experts. :hugs:
I agree with the other post, definitely have your glass of wine. I actually had wine and a couple martinis in my 2ww...after trying for over a year you learn to live life as normal :)
best of luck to you hon hope you get your bfp

Most clinics have HSG as part of their protocol for testing, I had it done, so maybe its a test to come for you.


Davies- can you try retesting today with another SD test? I mentioned yesterday that the docs tests are not sensitive too....they made me test at my docs apt to confirm pregnancy and this was when I was 4w4d and it was a cheap test.

hello ladies, hope you are well
:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Britt11 said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Winston and Rebba - Thanks ladies. I also thought that if he was under the impression I could hyper-stimulate he wouldn't be putting me under any risk. I mean he MUST know what he is doing. He is well respected older doctor with 30 years + up his sleeve. I feel much better now. I did email Ema the nurse there to tell her my concerns though just so I could get a response. Its bad enough having to go through all this and then when somebody puts the fear of god into you it makes you soo worried. I myself have a fear of taking meds. It took me a long time to take Ubrupofen and other stuff so this is a big step for me. I really need to feel confident or I don't do very well. I know I am a softy lol.
> 
> Do you ever have a glass of wine in the evening with your meal when taking Clomid too because I think this would calm me down but don't want to distrube or ruin anything.
> 
> I am so caucious lol
> 
> Missmoo- I would trust what your doctor says who is the expert and has been in the field for 30 years instead of what some ladies say in a forum. I have seen so much conflicting advice - I always trusted what my FS said and I had seen some ladies post the exact opposite of what he told me.
> All medical advice on here should only be taken for interest sake only and with a grain of salt as none of us are experts. :hugs:
> I agree with the other post, definitely have your glass of wine. I actually had wine and a couple martinis in my 2ww...after trying for over a year you learn to live life as normal :)
> best of luck to you hon hope you get your bfp
> 
> Most clinics have HSG as part of their protocol for testing, I had it done, so maybe its a test to come for you.
> 
> 
> Davies- can you try retesting today with another SD test? I mentioned yesterday that the docs tests are not sensitive too....they made me test at my docs apt to confirm pregnancy and this was when I was 4w4d and it was a cheap test.
> 
> hello ladies, hope you are well
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Awww thanks Brit! I hear what you are saying and I know this deep down and I feel angry with myself now that I have got scared over one post and let it get the better of me. I feel foolish and embarrased that I emailed Ema and it is almost an insult to my Doctor. I am just hoping that he doesn't think I don't trust him. I just hope I haven't insulted him. I feel too that I should take his advice over a post but I do wish sometimes that people wouldn't comment if it means that they are going to confuse, upset or scare people. Many times I have seen posts and thought differently but for respect of scaring that person I have remained silent. Its so hard isn't it!! :cry:

Yes I will have a glass of wine and try to stay normal and calm but all medication makes me so paranoid. Might take some Rescue Remedy too lol.

Thanks again for your input! Truly appreciated :hugs:


----------



## winston83

Good luck with the op Annie il be thinking of you next Tuesday xxxxx


----------



## Joyful09

Thanks ladies for the welcome. I am excited to take clomid in 3 days. My FS wants to schedule an ultrasound on 11/12 to see how the follicles are progressing.
I had that hsg procedure done back in May and for me it hurt alot because my cervix is tight he had to open it to insert tube so that's why it hurt. My DH wants to go natural anyway (thankfully he is letting me finally take clomid) so I never even asked him to get a SA plus we have a 10 year old. I think I may ask the FS to do a post coital exam that will be basically the same.


----------



## Joyful09

Daviess3 they totally look positive! I have my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks for the support ladies...well I ended up at the drs yesterday and it seems I have some sort of gastro intestinal virus.....that was where all of my symptoms were coming from. My body was trying to fight it and is continuing to do so....They did a pg test at the dr office and it was negative....so oh well is all I can say. I am on vacation starting sunday for 2 weeks so i will be taking my nephews to disney world and hopfully keep my mind off of this all.

lisaf - I bought those 10 mIu tests out of canda and the instructions say that the test and the urine should be at room temp....does that mean I have to let my urine sit?????? This question is obviously for next month as I dont think I will be testing again.


----------



## DragonMummy

davies can you post a bigger picture? i only have a netbook and the screen is cracked so i can't see them. Also I was told you shouldn't test with old pee as it can give the wrong result so i would go with whatever the SD said this afternoon. I should have shares in those tests the amount I big them up but I love them!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

ttc I have never worried about the room temp thing and they've always worked fine for me x


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks DM....well next cycle I will see how they work.


----------



## kka

My temp this morning is the same as yesterday morning. i am still taking OPK's just in case i get another surge well yesterday my morning opk was negative but my night opk was positive. When i took the test i set it down to go do something and forgot about it, when i remembered it i then i came back and ejected the stick and it had a smiley face, i was confused so i took another test but it was negative. Im so confused.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I just was wondering if you ladies can help me again. Sorry I am a pain in the but today hehe.

Can we all still use OPK's whilst on Clomid? I use the Clearblue Smiley Face one which I love and usually get my LH Surge on CD12. Will I still be able to use this on the Clomid. I know mine is for testing my egg quality and its for diagnostics and not a treatment but I figured that I would take advantage and get lots of :sex: in around my LH Surge. May as well take advantage. You never know your luck! hehe. Wouldn't it be really great if I did get my :bfp: from the Clomid Challenge!!!:happydance::winkwink:


----------



## loopylew2

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ok ladies I need to let all my worries out because it's really getting to me now. I put a post on the over 35+ post and one of the ladies there posted and it has made me worry even more than I was. I just wondered if please please you could give me your advice because I haven't even started to take my Clomid and I am already freaking out here:cry:
> 
> I posted yesterday about the Clomid Challenge that my Doctor wants me to do. To save you going back posts or incase you have not seen it this post I will quickly explain. He uses the Clomid Challenge as more of a diagnostic rather than a treatment because he wants to see if my FSH, LH and Oestrodial change so we can decide at 41 whether my own egg reserve is ok for IVF. So I will have FSH, LH and Oestrodial and AMH all done on day 3. Then I will take 100mg of Clomid every morning from day 5 - day 9 and on day 10 I go back and repeat the tests to see difference and determine my reaction to the clomid to diagnose whether my own eggs are ok.
> 
> So this is the score. I was quite happy with this. Maybe a little nervous but now I got a post in the 35+ and it has put the fear of god inside me. Saying that I am probably more likely to get hyper-stimulation due to the fact I already ovulate and that I should be scanned etc etc. Well this doctor has been in the field for over 30 years and worked in America, Boston so I'm sure I can trust him to know what he is doing. But now I am worrying and I didn't want to worry. I am bad enough taking meds. Have a lot of fears but now I am petrified I will hyper-stimulate and die or something.
> 
> Please help. so confused now

Just wanted to chuck my two pennies worth in too.....lol everything the ladies on here have already told you is correct....listen to your FS... i am on clomid for my age too (i will be 41 in Dec) i O on my own just getting a boost to attempt to speed things up...!!! ...Good luck....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Loopylew2 -Thanks so much. I am so glad I posted in here about it because it has made me feel so much more confident and positive. I just wished I hadn't emailed the nurse at the clinic just to check things because now I am worried that my FS thinks I don't trust him and I might have offended him. I am stupid for doubting or thinking otherwise but its very easy sometimes when you hear different stories and views. 

You are all such lovely ladies in here and today you have really been a great help to me and I really needed it. I am ready for my Clomid Challenge.....Just waiting for AF to hit me on 12th and then I will ring up Clinic as direct. I am more that confident and happy.:happydance::happydance:

Is this your first cycle using Clomid Loopylew2?


----------



## daviess3

DragonMummy said:


> davies can you post a bigger picture? i only have a netbook and the screen is cracked so i can't see them. Also I was told you shouldn't test with old pee as it can give the wrong result so i would go with whatever the SD said this afternoon. I should have shares in those tests the amount I big them up but I love them!!!

Sd test this aft was faint pos to!!!!:happydance:trying to not get excited going to do it tom morn fmu so hopefully be better dont no how to post pics!! Not very tech minded thats why i put it as my profile pic! will see if i can do sd one on its own see what you think then thank you xx


----------



## Doingit4us

daviess3 said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> davies can you post a bigger picture? i only have a netbook and the screen is cracked so i can't see them. Also I was told you shouldn't test with old pee as it can give the wrong result so i would go with whatever the SD said this afternoon. I should have shares in those tests the amount I big them up but I love them!!!
> 
> Sd test this aft was faint pos to!!!!:happydance:trying to not get excited going to do it tom morn fmu so hopefully be better dont no how to post pics!! Not very tech minded thats why i put it as my profile pic! will see if i can do sd one on its own see what you think then thank you xxClick to expand...

I think you should feel free to do your happy dance because that a def BFP!!!


----------



## daviess3

Thanks doingit4us, im so hoping so i have done four tests in 2 days an all have a faint pos so they cant all be evap lines im sure an they have colour in and apparently evap lines are uncommon with this sort of test coz they have plastic over the top!!! just hard when doc was neg makes you wonder an especially after my mc i feel like i always have to expect the worst!! But i brought a digi to do fri!! Heres hoping!! thanks girls


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow Davies....that SD sure looks positive to me! How many dpo are you? Do you have any symptoms? Remember the biggest symptom is feeling out haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Change your mood from sad TO HAPPY cos it sure looks like BFP!


----------



## DragonMummy

if you bend the test in half it will crack open so you can get the strip out and have a better look but it sure looks positive to me! Here is my first bfp on a SD. I got a + on a digi the next day, but I hadn't tested before that and last time I got + on a SD for 2 days before a FRER or a digi would work.

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01147.jpg


----------



## loopylew2

Hi ladies can you stalk my chart please and tell me what you think......xxxxx


----------



## daviess3

Im 14dpo according to fert friend had sore bbs which i never had bit moody, bloated gassy skin outbreak, increased appetite needed wee in the night for last two nights and tthis aft had 20 min cat nap!! headaches which i never get!!!!!!! Will post first thing am with my result no more testing tonight!! would love doc test to have just been to early!! xx baby dust to u all x


----------



## DragonMummy

Moo I used cheapy opks and a CBFM from about CD7 or 8 and then when I get a high and the cheapies start getting darker I crack out the cb digis. The only prob you get is that sometimes they show darker or positive shortly after you take the clomid so i wait for the cheapies to go light again then back to dark. x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I don't understand why the doctors use such cheapies and we always get negs of them. Why is this? It just confuses issues! grrrrrrr


----------



## MissyMooMoo

DragonMummy said:


> Moo I used cheapy opks and a CBFM from about CD7 or 8 and then when I get a high and the cheapies start getting darker I crack out the cb digis. The only prob you get is that sometimes they show darker or positive shortly after you take the clomid so i wait for the cheapies to go light again then back to dark. x

Oh I see. But if I usually get my LH Surge on CD12 and I OV on CD14 would this still be the case on Clomid. Does it make you Ov earlier, later or the same as you normally would?


----------



## lisaf

doctors don't use the most sensitive tests because they don't want to catch a chemical pregnancy. Some of them have test that only detect 100miu! This does save some women the heartache of hearing from the doctor that they are pregnant then finding out they lost it.... and those first few weeks, there isn't any prenatal care or anything that would be missed. 
Lots of doctors around here won't even have you come in for a pregnancy test until you're at least a week late. 
Some silly doctors even tell you to wait a WEEK before testing again! :rofl: As if anybody has the patience for that!

Davies - I think your pee was just too diluted and it was too early for the doctor's test... those are definitely positive tests we're seeing!

Missy - OPKs should totally work for you again.. you may ovulate a little later with the clomid since you are taking it through day 9... most women ovulate 5-10 days after the last pill.

KKA - I'm not sure what to tell you about the positive OPK :( If your temp isn't going up yet, your body may be trying to ovulate but not succeeding. It may get an egg out soon so keep BDing.

hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## loopylew2

MissyMooMoo said:


> Loopylew2 -Thanks so much. I am so glad I posted in here about it because it has made me feel so much more confident and positive. I just wished I hadn't emailed the nurse at the clinic just to check things because now I am worried that my FS thinks I don't trust him and I might have offended him. I am stupid for doubting or thinking otherwise but its very easy sometimes when you hear different stories and views.
> 
> You are all such lovely ladies in here and today you have really been a great help to me and I really needed it. I am ready for my Clomid Challenge.....Just waiting for AF to hit me on 12th and then I will ring up Clinic as direct. I am more that confident and happy.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Is this your first cycle using Clomid Loopylew2?

Yes its my first one took CD3-7 only side effects i got were sleepness nights and a couple of hot flashes in bed....waiting for AF to show at mo and shes proving to be pretty elusive...!!!:shrug:


----------



## lisaf

loopy - its interesting that your temp dropped and then is bouncing back up. I try not to read too much into post-ovulation temps though. Clomid can lengthen your LP but on your last 2 cycles your temp dropped and AF shows... this time it dropped, no AF, and is now creeping back up again.
When are you testing?


----------



## Smile4me

Yay Davies, that's awesome hun... So Happy for you, just remaain positive sweetie! 

Babydust to all of us in our 2ww!!!!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lisaf said:


> doctors don't use the most sensitive tests because they don't want to catch a chemical pregnancy. Some of them have test that only detect 100miu! This does save some women the heartache of hearing from the doctor that they are pregnant then finding out they lost it.... and those first few weeks, there isn't any prenatal care or anything that would be missed.
> Lots of doctors around here won't even have you come in for a pregnancy test until you're at least a week late.
> Some silly doctors even tell you to wait a WEEK before testing again! :rofl: As if anybody has the patience for that!
> 
> Davies - I think your pee was just too diluted and it was too early for the doctor's test... those are definitely positive tests we're seeing!
> 
> Missy - OPKs should totally work for you again.. you may ovulate a little later with the clomid since you are taking it through day 9... most women ovulate 5-10 days after the last pill.
> 
> KKA - I'm not sure what to tell you about the positive OPK :( If your temp isn't going up yet, your body may be trying to ovulate but not succeeding. It may get an egg out soon so keep BDing.
> 
> hope I didn't miss anyone!

Ohhh brilliant so they will work as normal. So say that I take my last pill on day 9 then I will ovulate 5 - 10 days after this. So when I get my Smiley Face on OPK is this a definate Surge or will the Clomid effect it. What I mean is I usually Ov 2 days after getting this so will it be the same. It won't give me a false smiley or anything which may misguide me into thinking I have gotten my LH Surge but not? :shrug: So is it still ok to assure when I get my smiley face I can safely be assured that we can :sex: and that ovulation will take place 2 days after? :wacko:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

loopylew2 said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Loopylew2 -Thanks so much. I am so glad I posted in here about it because it has made me feel so much more confident and positive. I just wished I hadn't emailed the nurse at the clinic just to check things because now I am worried that my FS thinks I don't trust him and I might have offended him. I am stupid for doubting or thinking otherwise but its very easy sometimes when you hear different stories and views.
> 
> You are all such lovely ladies in here and today you have really been a great help to me and I really needed it. I am ready for my Clomid Challenge.....Just waiting for AF to hit me on 12th and then I will ring up Clinic as direct. I am more that confident and happy.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Is this your first cycle using Clomid Loopylew2?
> 
> Yes its my first one took CD3-7 only side effects i got were sleepness nights and a couple of hot flashes in bed....waiting for AF to show at mo and shes proving to be pretty elusive...!!!:shrug:Click to expand...

Well maybe AF won't hit!! Maybe :bfp: is on the Menu for you Loopy! What dosage where you prescribed? :happydance:


----------



## DragonMummy

@Moo I ovulated 4 times with clomid and it varied each time so I relied heavily on my CBFM.


----------



## lisaf

MissyMooMoo said:


> Ohhh brilliant so they will work as normal. So say that I take my last pill on day 9 then I will ovulate 5 - 10 days after this. So when I get my Smiley Face on OPK is this a definate Surge or will the Clomid effect it. What I mean is I usually Ov 2 days after getting this so will it be the same. It won't give me a false smiley or anything which may misguide me into thinking I have gotten my LH Surge but not? :shrug: So is it still ok to assure when I get my smiley face I can safely be assured that we can :sex: and that ovulation will take place 2 days after? :wacko:

Its hard to say... mine varied a lot too... If you want to start the OPKs at your usual time, they CAN give a false positive if you use them too close to taking the tablets. Most women find that waiting 2 days after the last tablet is sufficient.
Its always possible you will still ovulate on time, its just that most women ovulate in the 5-10 day window after the last pill.

So hard to say with how all of our bodies work differently and it will be your first time on it, right?

And I usually ovulated 2 days after the first positive test, but that varied occasionally too... I sometimes got 1-3 positive tests, sometimes ovulated on the day of the last positive, sometimes 2 days later, sometimes the day of the first negative test.. 
Its all a bit of a crap shoot.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

DragonMummy said:


> @Moo I ovulated 4 times with clomid and it varied each time so I relied heavily on my CBFM.

You Ovd 4 times!!! :wacko: Wow. How do you know this. Well I do have CBFM but I stopped using it. I can always reset it and start using it again. Think I may have to get some new batteries for it though. 

I could use both!!! CBFM and OPK's! haha

My FS told me that as soon as a woman gets her LH Surge she should be having :sex: 3 times solid in a row regardless of the mans sperm count. That's what he said! lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lisa - Gosh it is a bit of a crap shoot ! lol

Yes this is my first time on Clomid. I hope I don't get sleepless nights cos I really need my sleep at moment working all these hours. Lately I've been sleeping like a baby.


----------



## snl41296

MissyMooMoo said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> @Moo I ovulated 4 times with clomid and it varied each time so I relied heavily on my CBFM.
> 
> You Ovd 4 times!!! :wacko: Wow. How do you know this. Well I do have CBFM but I stopped using it. I can always reset it and start using it again. Think I may have to get some new batteries for it though.
> 
> I could use both!!! CBFM and OPK's! haha
> 
> My FS told me that as soon as a woman gets her LH Surge she should be having :sex: 3 times solid in a row regardless of the mans sperm count. That's what he said! lolClick to expand...

wow 4 times u have 4 times to catch the egg


----------



## ttcbaby117

DragonMummy said:


> if you bend the test in half it will crack open so you can get the strip out and have a better look but it sure looks positive to me! Here is my first bfp on a SD. I got a + on a digi the next day, but I hadn't tested before that and last time I got + on a SD for 2 days before a FRER or a digi would work.
> 
> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC01147.jpg

says the POAS addict...LOL.....I love it! :happydance::happydance:

daviess - its a positive hun...woohoo!


----------



## caz & bob

looks a + to my xxxx


----------



## loopylew2

Lisa i wanna test but i dont at the same time.....Im chicken....lol Dont want to get BFN again...If still no show then probably Friday....Fxd...
Missymoo my dose was 50mg and Follicle scanning on CD13 didnt have any other tests, but when AF shows will be having HSG.....xxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

loopylew2 said:


> Lisa i wanna test but i dont at the same time.....Im chicken....lol Dont want to get BFN again...If still no show then probably Friday....Fxd...
> Missymoo my dose was 50mg and Follicle scanning on CD13 didnt have any other tests, but when AF shows will be having HSG.....xxxx

What did you follicle measure on CD13? Did it show a big follicle? I am not sure of the sizes that say you will ov etc. Do you normally Ov on CD14 then? :flower:


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: joy welcome! we are glad to have you apart of our group!

hey lisaf how are you?

jord o man i sworry the bitch showed up...she just left my house to i see she knocked on your doors.

hey winston how are you doing love.

hi loopy alls well i hope.

hi caz i am doing great thanks. the witch just left my house and hoped to jord...sorry lol

daviss did you get the blood work results yet?

hi kellyw welcome!

daviss all those test girl you prego...perhaps the doc's test the ladies say are 50ml so don't stress to much...enjoy and perhaps somewhere later down the road they will say they (the doc) will be wrong.

kka well i hope you and hubby have been humpin away then! good luck!

miss i still used my opks while i was on clomid. no problems here...


loopylew2 said:


> Hi ladies can you stalk my chart please and tell me what you think......xxxxx

sorry hun your link is not working...

loopy well i hope its not a bfn so good luck but you sure you don't want to test now?? come on test test test go ahead hee hee cruel am i lol good luck

wow it so many names to remember i need to get a pen and paper to start writing these things down lol everyone have a great evening..hitting the gym now so belly dancing and water aerobics no check you all later!


----------



## 35_Smiling

okay a two day af wow not sure what to think but i am sure i am not bfp...lets hope i ov earlier...fingers cross


----------



## lisaf

MissyMooMoo said:


> loopylew2 said:
> 
> 
> Lisa i wanna test but i dont at the same time.....Im chicken....lol Dont want to get BFN again...If still no show then probably Friday....Fxd...
> Missymoo my dose was 50mg and Follicle scanning on CD13 didnt have any other tests, but when AF shows will be having HSG.....xxxx
> 
> What did you follicle measure on CD13? Did it show a big follicle? I am not sure of the sizes that say you will ov etc. Do you normally Ov on CD14 then? :flower:Click to expand...

I got to pick my follicle scan day and I chose CD13... this is because with 4 clomid rounds at 50mg and 2 natural cycles the earliest I'd ovulated was CD15... mostly it was CD16-17.
Since I have to pay for each scan, I wanted to make sure I got one done at the right time so I'd only need one.
Oh... and I ovulated CD14 that cycle it seems :dohh: so I cut it a little close :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

Lisaf u seem like the lady in the no with all this :)

i had my first follicle trackin scan and i had one on each. One was 16mm and the other was 17mm. Is this good for CD10? The nurse said it was but i never know if they are tryin to make me feel better?!! xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lisaf said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loopylew2 said:
> 
> 
> Lisa i wanna test but i dont at the same time.....Im chicken....lol Dont want to get BFN again...If still no show then probably Friday....Fxd...
> Missymoo my dose was 50mg and Follicle scanning on CD13 didnt have any other tests, but when AF shows will be having HSG.....xxxx
> 
> What did you follicle measure on CD13? Did it show a big follicle? I am not sure of the sizes that say you will ov etc. Do you normally Ov on CD14 then? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I got to pick my follicle scan day and I chose CD13... this is because with 4 clomid rounds at 50mg and 2 natural cycles the earliest I'd ovulated was CD15... mostly it was CD16-17.
> Since I have to pay for each scan, I wanted to make sure I got one done at the right time so I'd only need one.
> Oh... and I ovulated CD14 that cycle it seems :dohh: so I cut it a little close :haha:Click to expand...

Was this the cycle you got your :bfp: What did it measure? What are measurements that say you are going to get a healthy ovulation etc etc?


----------



## lisaf

So once a follicle reaches 18mm it will pretty much guarantee that it will release when the LH surge happens. They can release as small as 15mm I believe.
They can also get up to 24mm.
They typically grow 1-2mm a day.

On my CD13 scan (which was the cycle with my BFP) I had 4 follicles... 3 on one side, 1 on the other.
They measured 17.5mm, 22mm, 22mm, and 21.5mm
I started surging that night and might have ovulated CD14 or CD15 (ultrasound measurements lean more towards CD14, FF picked CD15... its all pretty imprecise, lol)

And yes, I am only pregnant with 1 baby, lol.

Lisa84 - your follicle sizes sound great for CD10! They should be nice and juicy when you hit your surge! :)
Anything below 10mm isn't expected to make it big enough to be released by CD14... yours were almost ready to go anyway! :) They'll probably get up to a nice 20-something mm by ovulation day.


----------



## lisaf

oh, and I'm not a doctor, lol... this is just stuff I've been told by my own doctor or read online


----------



## Lisa84

Haha u are the orecle of the TTC world :) 

I have another scan on Friday so hopefully they will be ready to pop by then. I have some CB ovulation sticks but got them as sorta an impulse purchase as ive never used them before. What time of day should i take them and does the smiley face mean ive ovulated or im about to?!! Im so blonde where this stuff is concerned but with never havin regular cycles ive just not bothered with them xx


----------



## sma1588

yay im so excited i have an apt to go over nutrition with me for my IR on monday.....yay....

the only thing is i dont like driving and its kida far from me and OH is complaing about taking me in my own truck ahhh he frustraits me 

now only if my damn clomid would get her!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

Lisa84 said:


> Haha u are the orecle of the TTC world :)
> 
> I have another scan on Friday so hopefully they will be ready to pop by then. I have some CB ovulation sticks but got them as sorta an impulse purchase as ive never used them before. What time of day should i take them and does the smiley face mean ive ovulated or im about to?!! Im so blonde where this stuff is concerned but with never havin regular cycles ive just not bothered with them xx

You can definitely use them. Late morning to early afternoon is the best time. Your pee should be concentrated.. held for a few hours with minimal fluid intake.
A smiley face means your body has started to surge with the LH hormone... it is what causes ovulation, the OPK tests typically turn positive 12-48 hours before you ovulate.

I'm always happy to help with what I've experience and read etc! :)


----------



## Lisa84

I have seen u givin your wonderful words of wisdom to lots of ladies on lots of threads. Cant believe your nearly 14 weeks already!!

I also cant believe u are only pregnant with one if you had 4 big juicy follies. The nurse told me there was a risk of twins today. I said twins would be fantastic but ill settle for one :) :) xx


----------



## lisaf

lol I was terrified of there being more than one, lol... so relieved! 
There is always the chance for more than one, but I figured I needed all the chances I could get, and, well luckily I was right.


----------



## snl41296

omg just reading this stuff its 8pm I almost forgot to take my PILL :dohh: i have been taking it 4:30 every day LMAO opps! thank god I took it now no biggy :dohh: thank god I remembered


----------



## 1hopefull

Lisa84 said:


> Lisaf u seem like the lady in the no with all this :)
> 
> i had my first follicle trackin scan and i had one on each. One was 16mm and the other was 17mm. Is this good for CD10? The nurse said it was but i never know if they are tryin to make me feel better?!! xx

lisa- i had my first Clomid scan last tuesday on CD10 and also had a 16mm follie on one ovary and a 17mm on the other! dr said this was good. we did iui so had a trigger shot and took that on CD11. the iui (ovulation day) was friday, CD13. so, hopefully those two follies where nice and juicy (I had 8 other follies that were 10mm or smaller so hopefully I don't have a litter!)


----------



## Rona

Hi,

I am newby. 38 years old. Still learning all the acronyms here :). TTC about 3 years. Start my Clomid in October 2010. I am having my period regularly (32 day). Just unexplained fertility, hubby had test, everything okay. This is my second month on clomid, will start again this Saturday. On the other sides, I had 7 other siblings and all together 19 nephews and nieces. Not sure why I am the only one in family having hard time to get pregnant.


----------



## lisaf

Hey Rona, I have a friend whose sister and inlaws were all super fertile. She had long cycles though, about 45 days. She tried clomid and got pregnant on her 2nd cycle.
It really does help a lot of women!


----------



## Lisa84

1hopefull said:


> Lisa84 said:
> 
> 
> Lisaf u seem like the lady in the no with all this :)
> 
> i had my first follicle trackin scan and i had one on each. One was 16mm and the other was 17mm. Is this good for CD10? The nurse said it was but i never know if they are tryin to make me feel better?!! xx
> 
> lisa- i had my first Clomid scan last tuesday on CD10 and also had a 16mm follie on one ovary and a 17mm on the other! dr said this was good. we did iui so had a trigger shot and took that on CD11. the iui (ovulation day) was friday, CD13. so, hopefully those two follies where nice and juicy (I had 8 other follies that were 10mm or smaller so hopefully I don't have a litter!)Click to expand...

The nurse never mentioned if i had any smaller ones just told me about the two big ones. I have another scan on Friday so we shall see how big they have got. 

Im very tender around my ovary area. OH pressed on my tummy and it was a bit painful :( hope that means they are ready to pop coz im very achey and crampy this morning xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

lisaf said:


> So once a follicle reaches 18mm it will pretty much guarantee that it will release when the LH surge happens. They can release as small as 15mm I believe.
> They can also get up to 24mm.
> They typically grow 1-2mm a day.
> 
> On my CD13 scan (which was the cycle with my BFP) I had 4 follicles... 3 on one side, 1 on the other.
> They measured 17.5mm, 22mm, 22mm, and 21.5mm
> I started surging that night and might have ovulated CD14 or CD15 (ultrasound measurements lean more towards CD14, FF picked CD15... its all pretty imprecise, lol)
> 
> And yes, I am only pregnant with 1 baby, lol.
> 
> Lisa84 - your follicle sizes sound great for CD10! They should be nice and juicy when you hit your surge! :)
> Anything below 10mm isn't expected to make it big enough to be released by CD14... yours were almost ready to go anyway! :) They'll probably get up to a nice 20-something mm by ovulation day.

This is really really useful ty Lisa! :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning lovely ladies! :hi:


----------



## daviess3

Morning ladies, tested again this morn and still faint line!! did one sd an one tesco an faint line on each it almost seems lighter today!!! Now im scared again!! I was getting so excited yest aft now im worried!!! Didnt get home till 2.30 this morn as at a friends playing cards!! I was driving but drank a lot of orange squash!! would my pee just be to diluted? an i normally sleep 3 hours longer going to test again this aft i just want the hcg to start increasing!!! needing some positive thinking!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

What I would do in your shoes is I would try not to have lots to drink today and this afternoon, say around 3pm or 4pm have a massive wee and then it should be really concentrated. Try to hold it in say from 12pm - 1pm and I know it's hard but harder if you drink more water. The thing here to remember is that the line is still there!! FX for you. I am so excited to hear from you about your :test:

Oh and also remember that you are still late for AF so that's another good sign.

You could always tryyyyyy to wait and test tomorrow but knowing you that might not be possible. hehehe


----------



## daviess3

thats what im going to do!!! i have docs at 0840 tom morn so, im going to ask him for progesterone anyway lisa said wont do me any harm an i think that was why i mc! so i want it!! lol when does hcg get really strong? i want a nice dark two lines! (dont we all) lol what stage are you at missy? x


----------



## DragonMummy

my doc wouldn't gve me progesterone despite prev mc and it being so low they said i didn't actually ovulate. but my friend on here has has recurrant mc's and she was told that they didn't think it actually did anything anyway so I wouldn't worry if they don't give you any but if they do - can't hurt! x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

daviess3 said:


> thats what im going to do!!! i have docs at 0840 tom morn so, im going to ask him for progesterone anyway lisa said wont do me any harm an i think that was why i mc! so i want it!! lol when does hcg get really strong? i want a nice dark two lines! (dont we all) lol what stage are you at missy? x

Yes Progesterone won't do any hard and it is sometimes a cause of m/c not having enough of it. I think they get stronger around a week late so you are really in the very very early stages. I am 6pdo today but I haven't started my Clomid Challenge yet lol. I start that if I get AF around 12th November. We are off to Edinburgh for Weekend (flying there!!!) lol so I am not going to test at all this month but thats normal for me cos I have only ever tested around 3 times in the whole 8 months we have been TTC. I tend to take AF better than I take a :bfn: :thumbup:

I have no symptoms to write home about. Just same old boring me! :shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

DragonMummy said:


> my doc wouldn't gve me progesterone despite prev mc and it being so low they said i didn't actually ovulate. but my friend on here has has recurrant mc's and she was told that they didn't think it actually did anything anyway so I wouldn't worry if they don't give you any but if they do - can't hurt! x

Gosh! I think some doctors and some fs are all saying different things. I have read many articles about how some women have swore by it and how it has actually stopped them m/c but I suppose if there is no written and documented evidence then it all boils down to that again. You can actually buy Progesterone Cream online. I actually have a tub of it here and I used it one month and I had to dab a tiny bit on my fatty tissue bits like my bum, my thighs, my arms etc etc but still nothing happened but I think its my egg quality with me. But I have read some good stuff about it and I know if/when I get my egg donation in St Petersburg I will definately be prescribed Progesterone and oestrogen as part of the plan. 

But I know doctors always say if there is no documented evidence bla bla bla


----------



## DragonMummy

i think it's just that you can't actually prove that progesterone has stopped you miscarrying. But in some cases - like our own lovely Lisaf - it seems likely ythat it's the case but I guess when it's that early its hard to say definiatively what caused it. 


This is a cheery conversation isn't it? :rofl:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yeah but interesting. I hope Davies gets some but if she doesn't I will tell her the website where I got mine cos it came like in 2 days when I ordered it. Its about £12.00 so not massive amount of money and it is supposed to be really good for you. It is used a lot in women who have Oestrogen Dominance which can make them moody and irritable and have terrible headaches and PMS.

In fact here I just edited it and put it on. hehe

https://www.progesterone.co.uk/


----------



## daviess3

Haha sorry ladies didntt mean to bring up a horrible subject but then again its very real for lots of us! im defo going to ask as if not will buy it myself if it cant do any harm then might as well!! after my mc i have been having 40 day cycles so im still 8days early if that would make a dif to my result fert friend has me at 15dpo but i think im more like 11dpo! But who knows lol nt easy this getting pregnant lark!!


----------



## daviess3

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yeah but interesting. I hope Davies gets some but if she doesn't I will tell her the website where I got mine cos it came like in 2 days when I ordered it. Its about £12.00 so not massive amount of money and it is supposed to be really good for you. It is used a lot in women who have Oestrogen Dominance which can make them moody and irritable and have terrible headaches and PMS.
> 
> In fact here I just edited it and put it on. hehe
> 
> https://www.progesterone.co.uk/

Ah thanks hun, really nice of you, i asked lisa a little while ago about it and she said use it but be careful coz if your not pg it can prolong ur af, so i wanted to start using when i get a def bfp!! 6dpo is bit early for symptoms anyway and i think wheni fund out i was pg last time i prob had the least amount of symptoms lol! So u never no!! x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Davies - Thanks hun. I am really excited about taking Clomid. I want it like nowwww! haha


----------



## daviess3

I remember that feeling you feel like your getting somewhere dont you like your actually being acknowledged! My sisters friend has taken it twice an got pg 1st time with both her girls! Good luck hun x


----------



## DragonMummy

davies i got my previous bfp at 14dpo on an SD so could just be late implantation x


----------



## daviess3

Ah thanks dragon fingers crossed x


----------



## snl41296

I heard from someone yesterday she had a hard time TTC her 2nd took 2 1/2 yrs to be exact. unexplained it was. she couldn't understand why. She went to get the dye test done to her tubes to make sure everything was clear and that month she GOT PG on her own. she just paid for the shots which was $2000 She had to just get rid of them b/c they would not take them back. But she thinks the dye made a clearer path in her tubes and just got PG. its awesome I thought. I have the script for the dye but just holding out a little longer, I want DH to get his S/A done first. and we don't have the money just yet its $240 for the dye test.


----------



## Quaver

snl41296 said:


> She went to get the dye test done to her tubes to make sure everything was clear and that month she GOT PG on her own.

Hope that is the case for me too:flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

you hear that quite a lot actually, particularly where it is unexplained infertility. sometimes it was just a bit of gunk in the tubes!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Is that the smear with the jet wash you are talking about lol? 

Is that HSG or something? I think my fs mentioned me having that done. So what do they do? I thought they put dye in to see if they were blocked but then I thought that there was another process to actually unblock them or is that all that's needed?


----------



## DragonMummy

basically they open up your cervix with a speculum a la smear test. then they stick up a tiny tube then squirt dye up into your womb and tubes which they are xraying the progress of to check it goes all the way through. the procedure is only to check the state of your tubes (and i think they check the lining as well) not specifically to flush them, however it has been known to dislodge minor blockages. x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh right so what do they do if the dye doesn't go all the way through and there is a definate blockage there?


----------



## snl41296

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh right so what do they do if the dye doesn't go all the way through and there is a definate blockage there?

not sure about that but I am really thinking about doing it


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies.....bfn for me on a 10mIu test.....so now I just wait for af.....ugh!


----------



## crystal2010

:happydance:?? is any one else who is on clomid feeling really happy, in the sense that it is making you feel tipsy/smiley happy or is that just me???? no other side effects other than that i was taking 50ml days 3-7. now on cd10????


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww sorry ttc :hugs: Bloody witch hate her!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

crystal2010 said:


> :happydance:?? is any one else who is on clomid feeling really happy, in the sense that it is making you feel tipsy/smiley happy or is that just me???? no other side effects other than that i was taking 50ml days 3-7. now on cd10????

Oh wow I haven't started taking it yet but I will as soon as af turns up on 12th Nov. That is hilarious that it makes you feel like that. :thumbup:

I haven't heard other women say that they have felt those symptoms but I suppose everyone is different hehe.

The most common I have heard them talking about on here is, hot flushes, sleeplessness and headaches.


----------



## crystal2010

well ive got hot hands but thats it, just really smiley funny lol. ill keep ya updated.:happydance:


----------



## winston83

What a sh*t day today my hubby was in a car accident this morning luckily he is okay but it scared me a hell of a lot getting a phone call at 6am just going through all the insurance stuff now got a lovely courtesy car until the garage can let us no what's wrong with ours xxx


----------



## navywife04

oh no winston!! Glad he's ok! How scary!


----------



## mrphyemma

Ohhh Win how scary! My Hubby was in a bad smash last April and the car he was a passenger in ended upside down in a ditch. Luckily he only suffered whiplash, a trapped finger and some minor cuts and bruises. Glad your Hubby is okay and hope your car isn't too badly damaged xx

Crystal.....I wish the clomid had that effect on me, sadly it makes me highly strung, emotional and depressed with random outbursts of demonic rage:devil: :rofl:

TTC hope AF isn't on her way my love :hugs: x

MissyMooMoo, I had an HSG and it was found that my left fallopain tube is blocked. Sadly they aren't going to do anything about it :nope:


----------



## Smile4me

Morning Em :)
TTC she's not here yet hun, dont give up
Winston hun I'm so sorry about your car, YAY your hubby is OK that's good!

AFM, decided to change my avatar to the 4 positive OPK's I've gotten WTF?


----------



## navywife04

Ladies.. does your doctor perform any test on you while on clomid like the day 3 or 21 day bloods? I'm a little worried. I'm currently on my 4th round of clomid, and my doctor hasn't done ANY testing. NONE! Just threw me the medicine basically and wants to see what happens. Anyone have the same experience?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww Winston sorry but he is ok which is the main thing xx


----------



## Smile4me

Yes hun, my Doc did the initial 3 day then 21 and since then, she does the 21 bloods every month, even this month while I am off Clomid.
I would call her and ask her why you are not getting your progesterone levels tested....


----------



## navywife04

Thanks smile! Does the progesterone test have to happen on day 21? I'm currently on day 27, but I believe I just ovulated 7 days ago. Does that matter?


----------



## Quaver

My HSG went fine, no blockages, and it flowed easily:flower:
Got the Xray for me to keep too (like I'd ever frame it:haha:).

Hope this did the trick:happydance:


crystal2010 said:


> :happydance:?? is any one else who is on clomid feeling really happy, in the sense that it is making you feel tipsy/smiley happy or is that just me???? no other side effects other than that i was taking 50ml days 3-7. now on cd10????

Nope... Are you having alcohol with it?:drunk:


navywife04 said:


> Ladies.. does your doctor perform any test on you while on clomid like the day 3 or 21 day bloods? I'm a little worried. I'm currently on my 4th round of clomid, and my doctor hasn't done ANY testing. NONE! Just threw me the medicine basically and wants to see what happens. Anyone have the same experience?

No bloods, only scans at around CD12. Since I'm a late ov'er, I'm getting the scan on CD14 this time:blush: This is my 5th round of Clomid.


----------



## Quaver

navywife04 said:


> Thanks smile! Does the progesterone test have to happen on day 21? I'm currently on day 27, but I believe I just ovulated 7 days ago. Does that matter?

Day 21 tests should be done at 7DPO:thumbup:


----------



## Smile4me

I called and asked my Dr if I should come in later since I am getting positive ovulation tests still and tomorrow is my cd21 and the Admin said nope come on in and get it done on the 21st. According to her they go by your last AF date? I'm still iffy about that but I'm not a Dr. so I will do what she says. Even though my last progesterone level was extremely high and I didn't get preggers. For those who do not ovulate on their own it is a good way to see if Clomid is working. My first month I was on it my progesterone level was 13, then the second month I can't remember but I got pregnant, since my mc and last month it was 56 so I guess knowing this month what it is off of Clomid will be helpful :)


----------



## kka

Temps went down today. Feeling very depressed.


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks ladies - but I am not going to get my hopes up.....


----------



## Nightnurse

Still waiting for AF should of came since monday but is up to 5 days late sometimes,had some yellow com for a few days so waiting to see if she shows up,I hope she stays away,wish me luck ladies,anymore testers out there?


----------



## Quaver

kka said:


> Temps went down today. Feeling very depressed.

Perhaps you are about to ovulate? :sex:


----------



## ttcbaby117

good luck night nurse...I really hope she stays away for you!


----------



## Quaver

Nightnurse said:


> Still waiting for AF should of came since monday but is up to 5 days late sometimes,had some yellow com for a few days so waiting to see if she shows up,I hope she stays away,wish me luck ladies,anymore testers out there?

When are you testing? Good luck!:happydance:


----------



## loopylew2

MissyMooMoo said:


> loopylew2 said:
> 
> 
> Lisa i wanna test but i dont at the same time.....Im chicken....lol Dont want to get BFN again...If still no show then probably Friday....Fxd...
> Missymoo my dose was 50mg and Follicle scanning on CD13 didnt have any other tests, but when AF shows will be having HSG.....xxxx
> 
> What did you follicle measure on CD13? Did it show a big follicle? I am not sure of the sizes that say you will ov etc. Do you normally Ov on CD14 then? :flower:Click to expand...

Missymoo mine measured 24/22/20 and were ready to pop

Boy you ladies can chat...!!! lol :haha:
Hi all AF arrived...with luggage...!!!:growlmad:
Onto round 2 taking 2/6 this time........let the games commence.........


----------



## snl41296

navywife04 said:


> Ladies.. does your doctor perform any test on you while on clomid like the day 3 or 21 day bloods? I'm a little worried. I'm currently on my 4th round of clomid, and my doctor hasn't done ANY testing. NONE! Just threw me the medicine basically and wants to see what happens. Anyone have the same experience?

all I did last cycle was get blood work on CD 21 thats it. other then that nothing...


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Loopylew2 - Wow big ones then. Awwww damn the bloody :witch:. She needs teaching a lesson. But next month you hopeful will do that and she will stay away from you for 9 months!:flower:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey I just had a thought to save costs haha. I am going to organise blood works at my doctors 7dpo just for the hell of it to see what my progesterone is on the Clomid. I know that it is 32.8 without it. Would be interesting to see if it goes up and by how much. hehe. My FS is only arranging FSH, LH, Oestrodial and AMH because I am on the Clomid Challenge diagnosis thingymabobsy lol. But I wonder what my prog will be so I'm doing that yes....gonna just arrange an appointment and get it done! Why the hell not eh!


----------



## wanting2010

Hey girls, I just started my first round of Clomid 50 mg today. I'm a little nervous since I don't really know what to expect and I've heard some horror stories about side effects on Clomid, but I'm more excited than anything. We started TTC at the end of August (not very long, I know), but this is the first month I feel like we actually have a shot!

Anyway, I'm taking it CD 5-9 and I'm doing some serious hoping and praying that it's gonna work for me! =)


----------



## snl41296

wanting2010 said:


> Hey girls, I just started my first round of Clomid 50 mg today. I'm a little nervous since I don't really know what to expect and I've heard some horror stories about side effects on Clomid, but I'm more excited than anything. We started TTC at the end of August (not very long, I know), but this is the first month I feel like we actually have a shot!
> 
> Anyway, I'm taking it CD 5-9 and I'm doing some serious hoping and praying that it's gonna work for me! =)

good luck i take my clomid at night about 5ish or so. and no effects I had at all.


----------



## Lisa84

I also took mine at night and would definately recommend doing that coz i also have had no side effects! :)


----------



## daviess3

Wow smile they are nice an pos opks maybe you have released some nice big eggs!! ttc its not over till its over!! 
nightnurse im testing not sure if im getting pos or not going to see doc tom maybe to early not sure whats been going on got neg on doc test yest from a test i did tues, but pos on tesco an superdrug test faint but def there!! neg on ebay cheapies so dont no whats happening now! Lines seem fainter now though!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Moo I wouldn't pay too much attention to CD21 bloods. This month I didn't ovulate apparently :rofl:


----------



## winston83

You must be a freak of nature dm no ov but preggers pmsl x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:rofl:


----------



## daviess3

Winston thats terrible hope oh ok!! So scary well maybe you will get a good turn in return this month!! x


----------



## Smile4me

DM what were your progesterone levels the month you got your BFP?
Also did you notice anything with your cm or cp?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxx


----------



## crystal2010

Quaver said:


> My HSG went fine, no blockages, and it flowed easily:flower:
> Got the Xray for me to keep too (like I'd ever frame it:haha:).
> 
> Hope this did the trick:happydance:
> 
> 
> crystal2010 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:?? is any one else who is on clomid feeling really happy, in the sense that it is making you feel tipsy/smiley happy or is that just me???? no other side effects other than that i was taking 50ml days 3-7. now on cd10????
> 
> Nope... Are you having alcohol with it?:drunk:
> 
> 
> navywife04 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies.. does your doctor perform any test on you while on clomid like the day 3 or 21 day bloods? I'm a little worried. I'm currently on my 4th round of clomid, and my doctor hasn't done ANY testing. NONE! Just threw me the medicine basically and wants to see what happens. Anyone have the same experience?Click to expand...
> 
> No bloods, only scans at around CD12. Since I'm a late ov'er, I'm getting the scan on CD14 this time:blush: This is my 5th round of Clomid.Click to expand...

no im not drinking while trying, only when the witch is about so its not that dont know maybe im just overly happy??????????


----------



## lisaf

winston - ok.. isn't this the 3rd bad thing to happen to you recently? I really hope that is and that you're in for some good luck now! :hugs:

navywife - a LOT of docs seem to just throw clomid at some women and say 'here, come back in 3 months if you're not pregnant' etc... This one doctor on an infertility blog I read talked about it and went off about how docs do that.
Mine sort of did that to me, but I insisted on progesterone testing on my 3rd cycle.
And the test should be done 7 days after ovulation, but some doctors want it done on day 21 because they believe if you ovulate too late, you don't have a good chance anyway.

DM - what WERE your progesterone levels? I've heard docs tell women with a 28 level that they didn't ovulate because it didn't hit 30 :haha:

Davies - the reason lots of doctors have different opinions about progesterone supplements is that if your pregnancy is failing, your progesterone will fall along with your HCG... so some of them think low progesterone is a sign of a failing pregnancy. They don't want to put someone who is going to miscarry on progesterone because it will prevent the miscarriage, but not make the pregnancy viable.
There is lots of anecdotal evidence that progesterone does help women, but its hard to prove that it does anything. Many doctors give in and prescribe it from patient pressure but don't think it will help. Since it won't hurt they just give the prescription.
My regular GYN's office would not give anyone progesterone unless they'd had 3 MCs. My GYN finally agreed to give it to me after several blood tests showing my progesterone was low.

So... a lot depends on the doctor's opinion. Many won't give them to you unless there have been a few MCs or other evidence of low progesterone.


----------



## daviess3

ah thanks Lisa well thats why ii was on clomid for low progesterone! an they never told me why i mc!!! im going to ask for it anyway is it a tablet you take or a cream?


----------



## caz & bob

14 week lisa f moving a long quick hun xxx


----------



## lisaf

thanks caz... yeah I don't know how time is moving so fast! It feels slow!

davies - clomid is actually the best treatment for low progesterone since it gives you bigger/more follicles
There are different strengths of progesterone...
OTC creams are some of the weakest forms (most docs will just prescribe something)
Prometrium which is sometimes given as a pill and sometimes as a suppository is the most common for pregnancy
The next step up is a waxy suppository that melts at body temp. Thats what I was on. There are different strengths and different ways of taking it (some are put on 100mg 2x a day, I was on 200mg 1x a day)


----------



## lisaf

oh.. and davies - some women with low progesterone issues do just fine once they get a big follicle with clomid. 
My progesterone hit normal levels on its own and was going up with the pregnancy. My doc is an FS though and is just extra cautious and didn't want me to lose it - especially since he knew my treatment options were limited by my pocketbook.
I probably didn't need the progesterone this time.. it was just an extra precaution.


----------



## winston83

Lisaf yep they say bad things cone in 3s so I'm hoping my bad luck is all done and good luck is on it's way luckily we dtd at the right time this mnth coz I dnt think there is gna b much action in the boudoir hopefully he will be fit a's fiddle for nxt cycle xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh win, I do hope it is over for you also!


----------



## lisaf

winston - poor guy...
well if you're quite desperate for more conception opportunities and he's not physicall up to BDing... you can always have him make a deposit in a softcup and try that route.
Its always good as a backup plan... :)


----------



## winston83

Lol I'm well passed ov now so il just pamper him till next time and if his neck still sore he can lay bk and think of England and il do my duty ontop lol


----------



## winston83

I'm currently 8dpo cd25 x


----------



## daviess3

Well ladies i took ur advice didnt wee all afternoon did a test an ebay cheapie at 5 an got a faint line on that to!! I so wanna jump up an down but i will wait for docs tom!! Had a headache and had to have a siesta was sooo tired all good signs i hope got docs at 840am!! Fingers crossed

thanks lisa im def going to push for some progesterone x


----------



## lisaf

good luck davies! :)
If doc says no to progesterone, then I say you at least insist on a blood test to see what your levels are at... if they are low.. then he should give it to you.


----------



## daviess3

Ok will do thanks hun, knowing my luck i will be on here crying tom!! saying stupid tests!! just thought though i will prob be waiting till mon!! thy arent open sat!! oh man!!!


----------



## lisaf

aw, a blood HCG test should really be done on Friday if the urine test isn't positive


----------



## snl41296

good luck davies


----------



## ttcbaby117

good luck davies....fxed for you tomorrow!


----------



## 1hopefull

there was a lot of talk about progesterone supplements today. any one having an side effects on them??? i am taking suppositories now every AM as directed (I have low progesterone, without Clomid it was 8.4). I get nauseous ALL the time. Wondering if anyone else is having a hard time taking them.

good luck davies!


----------



## lisaf

I didn't have any trouble with the progesterone I was taking.
hopefull - are you taking Prometrium orally or are you taking a suppository?


----------



## 1hopefull

hi lisaf- i am taking 'Crinone 8%' which is a lovely suppository (YUCK!). the list of side effects is very long! i am just getting sick of feeling sick (it would be a different story if it was MS!:haha:) what kind did you take?


----------



## JennaRose

Ok So I am on my 6th day of medroxyprogesterone 10mg trying to start a period - Havent have AF since July 2010... How long does it normally take for these pills to start a period? I have 10 days worth of pills to take and then I am starting 50MG of clomid days 3-7 for the first time. :) Any advice out there? Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## wanting2010

JennaRose, it took about 4 days after my last Provera pill to start my period. My doctor said I should start within 7 days, but I've also heard it can take up to 2 weeks. It varies from person to person; I have 2 friends who have taken Provera, and one of them started while she was taking the pills and one started 5 days after her last pill. I started my period on Sunday and just took my first Clomid today! =) Good luck to you!!


----------



## JennaRose

Thanks for the response! Ok great I am glad to hear there is another clomid newbie out there! Best of luck to you!


----------



## Rona

lisaf said:


> Hey Rona, I have a friend whose sister and inlaws were all super fertile. She had long cycles though, about 45 days. She tried clomid and got pregnant on her 2nd cycle.
> It really does help a lot of women!

Thanks Lisa for the kind word and encouragement. Will start my 2nd month clomid 50gm this Saturday.


----------



## lisaf

1hopefull said:


> hi lisaf- i am taking 'Crinone 8%' which is a lovely suppository (YUCK!). the list of side effects is very long! i am just getting sick of feeling sick (it would be a different story if it was MS!:haha:) what kind did you take?

Umm... mine was mixed up at the pharmacy for me? I guess that makes it generic? :haha: it was a 200mg suppository



JennaRose said:


> Ok So I am on my 6th day of medroxyprogesterone 10mg trying to start a period - Havent have AF since July 2010... How long does it normally take for these pills to start a period? I have 10 days worth of pills to take and then I am starting 50MG of clomid days 3-7 for the first time. :) Any advice out there? Good Luck to everyone!

It took me 3-5 days from my last pill


----------



## 35_Smiling

damnn winston i am so sorry to read that! i am glad hubby is okay....gosh god was def watching over him!

as for everyone else wow you all were chatty while i was away (as in not on site for a whole day!) lol lol

getting in bed now its 2:08am. don't have a clue why i sleep so late and i have a 8:30am class tomorrow...sighhh night all


----------



## DragonMummy

jennarose mine varied from 4 days after the last pill to a toe-curling 10 days after the last pill!


----------



## snl41296

morning girls... I am CD 9 last day of clomid today :thumbup: we started BD'ing on Wen. and will do every other day till the end of the month. let see I hope somethign happenes this month crossing fingers.


----------



## Lisa84

I took Provera to induce my period and it took 7 days for it to arrive. I was getting a little worried as the nurse advised me it would be here within 5 days. I started thinking that my body wont even respond to provera so what will it be like with Clomid but it eventually came.

I went for my second scan today and the nurse said that everything in there couldn't look any better. She said the follicle on my right side was perfect as it was exactly the same width to height and the one on my left was blurry so she said that that one was starting to release. I'm sooooo excited but i know that the 2WW is just gonna kill me :)


----------



## daviess3

Well ladies i went to doc this morn who tried to put me off testing till next week!! i said no i will do it today as wont get result till next week anyway!! I have done two tests this morn which were darker than yesterday! so now absolutely convinced im pg doc gave me 200mg prog sepositries(soz for spelling) so went to pick up that did a shop in tesco now got home an have brown mucus!(sorry tmi) so now dont no whats going on? im i having a chemical pg? its to late for implantation isnt it? i put a suppositry up anyway as best to be safe? any clues anyone? x


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Well ladies i went to doc this morn who tried to put me off testing till next week!! i said no i will do it today as wont get result till next week anyway!! I have done two tests this morn which were darker than yesterday! so now absolutely convinced im pg doc gave me 200mg prog sepositries(soz for spelling) so went to pick up that did a shop in tesco now got home an have brown mucus!(sorry tmi) so now dont no whats going on? im i having a chemical pg? its to late for implantation isnt it? i put a suppositry up anyway as best to be safe? any clues anyone? x

to be honest the day AF was due with my DD I spotted for 3 days straight, thats not like me to spot so I said wth? I tested 3 days after and it was BRIGHT PINK LINES... not even guessing with that. I was in shock b/c it was only month #2 we were trying. that being said I dont think u will be out unless blood work comes back :bfn: I still think u have a chance crossing fingers for u x


----------



## daviess3

No its not like me to spot!! it scares me coz thats how my mc started! im not moving!!!


----------



## daviess3

well just been to toilet had fleshy looking clots darker red an brown now having neg tests!! i think i have had a chemical pregnancy!! why me? whats wrong with me i feel so low!!! i really am read to give up!!


----------



## Quaver

daviess3 said:


> well just been to toilet had fleshy looking clots darker red an brown now having neg tests!! i think i have had a chemical pregnancy!! why me? whats wrong with me i feel so low!!! i really am read to give up!!

:hugs:


----------



## daviess3

i need some advice does anyone no what i should ask for test wise at my gp? i was put on clomid as not conceiving naturally after blood test revealed low progesterone level of 17! Always had regular 30day cycles! got pg 4th month on clomid, mc at 10 weeks babys heat stopped beating. Since been taking baby aspirin to try to help with implantation now im 98percent sure i have just had a chemical pregnancy! I have never had tracking scans anymore blood tests seen a gynae not a thing!! i dont no what i should be askking for my gp isnt very forth coming i tend to have to ask but i normally get what i want like today gave me prog no problems!! help!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

daviess3 said:


> well just been to toilet had fleshy looking clots darker red an brown now having neg tests!! i think i have had a chemical pregnancy!! why me? whats wrong with me i feel so low!!! i really am read to give up!!

Ohhh babes wanna hug you :hugs:.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Afternoon ladies. Went out last night for curry and few drinks and been quite ill all day. Didn't get up until 12 noon. My fault really had a few too many drinks. Self inflicted. God I feel rough! lol


----------



## 1hopefull

daviess3 said:


> i need some advice does anyone no what i should ask for test wise at my gp? i was put on clomid as not conceiving naturally after blood test revealed low progesterone level of 17! Always had regular 30day cycles! got pg 4th month on clomid, mc at 10 weeks babys heat stopped beating. Since been taking baby aspirin to try to help with implantation now im 98percent sure i have just had a chemical pregnancy! I have never had tracking scans anymore blood tests seen a gynae not a thing!! i dont no what i should be askking for my gp isnt very forth coming i tend to have to ask but i normally get what i want like today gave me prog no problems!! help!

huge :hugs:. did you call your dr and tell them about the clots you passed?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hoe your all going some were nice tonight to see the fireworks were going to the show to the fair and fire, fire works xxxxxxxxx


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful no i didnt do you think i should? I dont no what to do with myself have been asleep for an hour!! Now getting period like cramps got no energy feel shaky and dizzy!!!


----------



## amy_1234

Hi Ladies,

I got my BFP this morning on third month of CLOMID!

Just wanted to wish you all the very best of luck and hope that you get your BFP'S very soon xxxxx


----------



## snl41296

amy_1234 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I got my BFP this morning on third month of CLOMID!
> 
> Just wanted to wish you all the very best of luck and hope that you get your BFP'S very soon xxxxx

:happydance::happydance: congrats how exciting I love hearing news with clomid


----------



## 35_Smiling

daviess3 said:


> well just been to toilet had fleshy looking clots darker red an brown now having neg tests!! i think i have had a chemical pregnancy!! why me? whats wrong with me i feel so low!!! i really am read to give up!!

:shrug::hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

amy_1234 said:


> Hi Ladies, I got my BFP this morning on third month of CLOMID! Just wanted to wish you all the very best of luck and hope that you get your BFP'S very soon xxxxx

amy good for you and your sweaty! Congratulations! woohoo!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## 1hopefull

daviess3 said:


> Hopeful no i didnt do you think i should? I dont no what to do with myself have been asleep for an hour!! Now getting period like cramps got no energy feel shaky and dizzy!!!

what if you just call the office and talk to a nurse? they should be able to give you advice on if there is anything you should do. maybe it will calm you a little to talk to a medical professional. so sorry you are going through this hon. stay strong.


amy- congrats!!! that gives me hope if my first cycle doesn't work to keep going!


----------



## mumanddad

Hello ladies, i need some advice...

A year or so ago, i had bloods taken on day 21 and day 3, which came back saying i was ovulating..

But since then i have only had 2 positive ovulation strips since then.. 

I am going to book an appointment with my gp next week, do you think i should ask about clomide?

Thanks 

hayleigh x


----------



## 35_Smiling

has anyone tried or know someone who used a chinese acupuncture to inprove their fertility? Is is worth the money? Here in Bermuda is cost $125 per sessons of 7. I was asked to try it but not sure what to do. as you read below on how i was using clomids before deciding back to natural again. What are you thoughts?


----------



## 35_Smiling

mumanddad said:


> Hello ladies, i need some advice...A year or so ago, i had bloods taken on day 21 and day 3, which came back saying i was ovulating..But since then i have only had 2 positive ovulation strips since then..I am going to book an appointment with my gp next week, do you think i should ask about clomide? Thanks hayleigh x

hi mum: clomids is a great tool. most of us has ovulated using it and some become prego on the first round or second third and some longer. it depends reacts differently from one women to another. I'd say try it? so your research and ask your doc questions and then decide from there. good luck


----------



## amy_1234

1hopefull said:


> daviess3 said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful no i didnt do you think i should? I dont no what to do with myself have been asleep for an hour!! Now getting period like cramps got no energy feel shaky and dizzy!!!
> 
> what if you just call the office and talk to a nurse? they should be able to give you advice on if there is anything you should do. maybe it will calm you a little to talk to a medical professional. so sorry you are going through this hon. stay strong.
> 
> 
> amy- congrats!!! that gives me hope if my first cycle doesn't work to keep going!Click to expand...

Thanks hun, never give up, I did the first time and nothing happened! this time i stuck to it and its paid off xxxx


----------



## lisaf

35 - I was doing acupuncture for a few months leading up to my BFP. (if you can get 7 sessions for $125, that is a BARGAIN!!!) 
I can't say it helped much with my actual fertility issues, but OMG it helped with stress soooooooo much. It was like a therapy session with a foot rub... amazing!

davies - I am so sorry to hear you're having bleeding. I'm glad you got the blood test because it will tell you for sure if you are having a chemical or not.
The spotting could be related to low progesterone so the suppositories are a good thing, but your doc should test your blood again on monday to make sure the HCG is going up properly. As long as its not a full flow, you're not out just yet.
I had AF-like cramps early in pregnancy too... :hugs: I know its hard to be optimistic, so don't force yourself to be, just try and not get too worked up until you know for sure.

Also, your GYN should be checking your progesterone levels on clomid to make sure the dose you are on is helping you enough... 50mg did not get my progesterone up high enough but 100mg did.


----------



## Smile4me

Amy what did you do this time to get your BFP?


----------



## boots2

Congratulations Amy thats fantastic news It was the third round thats worked for me too.

Davies I really hope you have managed to get to see a doctor by now I really feel for you it sounds like you feel pretty wretched

take care and have a great bonfire night everyone

Sarah xx


----------



## Smile4me

Yes davies hun I would call the Dr. and tell him what is going on, if it's a chemical and he missed it... I just feel like there is def something to the HPT's.

How are you Sara hun?

Have a wonderful fire Caz, do you do smores with the LO?


----------



## ttcbaby117

daviess - I am soooo sorry to hear this....Hun I wish I could help you....I think they will just have to do a scan to see how your uterus looks and some bloodwork to check your hormone levels, which will need to be done at different times in your cycle....hun again...I am so sorry!

Mumand dad - yes I would go and see your gp and then ask for clomid...see what they say...all they can say is no.

lisa - congrats hun! 

35 - I was wondering the same thing, but they dont have an accupuncturist on my island so I gave up on the thought!

Caz - testing tomorrow hun....I have everything crossed for you!

smile - hi hun.....how are you doing?

afm - well I am not testing again, I can af coming and that negative yesterday kinda made me close the book ont his month. It is ok, except that me and dh will be in different countries the next time I ov....so I am out till Janurary I think. such is life I guess!


----------



## daviess3

Thanks ladies def out for me def chemical had fleshy clots!! feel sick dizzy nauseaus! emotionally drained gp shut now just going to go to bed will call tom to talk to sum1 to find out or maybe monday! stomach hurts!!


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> has anyone tried or know someone who used a chinese acupuncture to inprove their fertility? Is is worth the money? Here in Bermuda is cost $125 per sessons of 7. I was asked to try it but not sure what to do. as you read below on how i was using clomids before deciding back to natural again. What are you thoughts?

here in NY its $60 a session, I have been going since march and I just stopped as of this week. didnt help me :cry: wish it did though


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Thanks ladies def out for me def chemical had fleshy clots!! feel sick dizzy nauseaus! emotionally drained gp shut now just going to go to bed will call tom to talk to sum1 to find out or maybe monday! stomach hurts!!

:hug: oh no im so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

sorry to hear AF got you davies xxxx


----------



## amy_1234

Smile4me said:


> Amy what did you do this time to get your BFP?

Hi, didn't do anything different at all! I did start taking 3000mg of evening primrose oil a couple of months ago days 1 to 13 but that is it.

I was really surprised i havent really had any symptoms xxx


----------



## snl41296

amy_1234 said:


> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> Amy what did you do this time to get your BFP?
> 
> Hi, didn't do anything different at all! I did start taking 3000mg of evening primrose oil a couple of months ago days 1 to 13 but that is it.
> 
> I was really surprised i havent really had any symptoms xxxClick to expand...

thats sometimes how it goes no symptoms at all and BOOM u are Pg!


----------



## 35_Smiling

lisaf said:


> 35 - I was doing acupuncture for a few months leading up to my BFP. (if you can get 7 sessions for $125, that is a BARGAIN!!!) I can't say it helped much with my actual fertility issues, but OMG it helped with stress soooooooo much. It was like a therapy session with a foot rub... amazing!

Really okay cool but its not 7 sessions for $125 it is $125 each session:cry: but i am trying anything at this point. i will not do it for a couple of months though just ONE! :blush: it does feel good though in a weird way...lol


----------



## lisaf

35_Smiling said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> 35 - I was doing acupuncture for a few months leading up to my BFP. (if you can get 7 sessions for $125, that is a BARGAIN!!!) I can't say it helped much with my actual fertility issues, but OMG it helped with stress soooooooo much. It was like a therapy session with a foot rub... amazing!
> 
> Really okay cool but its not 7 sessions for $125 it is $125 each session:cry: but i am trying anything at this point. i will not do it for a couple of months though just ONE! :blush: it does feel good though in a weird way...lolClick to expand...

Dang, lol.. that is pricey... I paid $85 per session and did it once a week for several months... insurance might reimburse me for a bit of that but I have to submit some claims.


----------



## jamie2882

Hi all, I posted in here a while back but haven't kept current. AF showed for me today and I start my first round of Clomid on CD3, 50mg. Im excited! Its been 15 cycles naturally TI and before that 4 years of NTNP and nothing. I ovulate but P4's are around 7 or 8 at 7DPO and I dont O till CD 19-21. So we're hoping it helps! My GYN prescribed it but we also have a consult with a Fertility Specialist. Hope to keep current in this thread, Ill need some support form experienced Clomid Ladies, + its nice to read the success stories!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey Jamie exciting. I start mine soon when AF comes, due on 12th Nov. I'm on 100 mg but little nervous as I have a med phobia haha.

:hi: morning lovely clomid babes!


----------



## daviess3

Well I am definately out had major clots! this is awful! Dont no what to do doctors surgery are closed and dont no who to call! or what i need to do? do i need to just let it come out? im so confused!!!!!


----------



## snl41296

Morning girls! I am right on Track with BD'ing :happydance:
I am very excited! DH is doing every other day. I got* HIGH* today on my CBFM and + on my opk's the past 2 days I am CD10 right on track like always :winkwink: I should Ovulate CD 14. I started BD'ing on Wednesday , did Friday then will do SUnday and so on and so on... :thumbup:

:dust: to everyone


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Well I am definately out had major clots! this is awful! Dont no what to do doctors surgery are closed and dont no who to call! or what i need to do? do i need to just let it come out? im so confused!!!!!

honestly if its just a chemical you can let it be. last year when I had my chemical i missed AF for 2 weeks then tested b/c I am always on time i knew something was not right, i tested it was a :bfp: then every day after that I tested and there was nothing there. strange I thought. I called my midwife to make an apt to go see her which I did at 6 weeks mind you while nothing was inside me I still thought i was PG, I went there she checked me and there was nothing there. She told me I had a chemical it just means your body thinks you are PG but not. Nothing forms and nothing there, AF will show up within the week. So at 8 weeks AF just showed up, its really just getting your period again. You don't have to do anything. She just did a sonogram to make sure there was NOTHING THERE, and blood test to confirm it was :bfn: worse 8 weeks of my life thinking i had something growing inside of me and really there was nothing there.
you should not have to do anything. there is nothing to do for a chemical. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

amy - did you find that the epo helped with your cm?

daviess - I think you can just let nature take its course....so sorry again hun.


----------



## amy_1234

ttcbaby117 said:


> amy - did you find that the epo helped with your cm?
> 
> daviess - I think you can just let nature take its course....so sorry again hun.

Hi yes it really helped with my cm you just have to remember not to take it past ovulation xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

ok thanks, I have been taking it for 2 months now...from af to ovulation but I havent seen a drastic improvement....I have only been on 2000mgs though, I think I will try 3000mgs this month!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey ladies. How is everyone doing? :hi:

Davies are you ok hun? So sorry you have to go through all this, I really feel for you :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies af got me so next cycle i hope xxxxxxx


----------



## amy_1234

ttcbaby117 said:


> ok thanks, I have been taking it for 2 months now...from af to ovulation but I havent seen a drastic improvement....I have only been on 2000mgs though, I think I will try 3000mgs this month!

yes try 3000 i lost weight on it aswell!

I also put other half on selenium and lots of fruit juice not sure if that helped us either xxx


----------



## 1hopefull

jamie2882 said:


> Hi all, I posted in here a while back but haven't kept current. AF showed for me today and I start my first round of Clomid on CD3, 50mg. Im excited! Its been 15 cycles naturally TI and before that 4 years of NTNP and nothing. I ovulate but P4's are around 7 or 8 at 7DPO and I dont O till CD 19-21. So we're hoping it helps! My GYN prescribed it but we also have a consult with a Fertility Specialist. Hope to keep current in this thread, Ill need some support form experienced Clomid Ladies, + its nice to read the success stories!

hi jamie, i was put on clomid this cycle (cycle 15 of TTC) because we haven't had any luck and my P4's are around 8 (US units). so, hopefully this works for us low P4 girls! Good luck and FX!

caz&bob: :hugs: :hugs:

davies: still thinking of you and sending :hugs:


----------



## Quaver

caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies af got me so next cycle i hope xxxxxxx

:nope::hugs:


----------



## Nightnurse

Well it looks like AF is on her way,CM is looking a little brown,will update tonight,if so its onto round 2 of clomid


----------



## MrsGAnderson

oh Davies :( im sending you lots of love huni :hugs: i hope your feeling OK. 

sorry i havnt been on in a while been really busy this week! :) keeping busy in my tww so all is good.

good luck 1hopeful :hugs: and im so sorry the :witch: got you caz&bob :( FX for next cycle xx

How are you missymoo? im ok at the moment :) fingers are crossed for next week although im not very hopeful (i think im not wanting to get my hopes up to be let down again, we will see)

If iv missed anyone im sorry, hope your all ok xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

caz and bob - :hugs:

Mrs anderson - I'm really really good ty. Waiting for af on 12th Nov then I start my Clomid hehe. fx for you for next week hun x


----------



## lisaf

Aw davies, I'm so sorry you're going through this. You don't need to rush to the emergency room unless you are soaking through a pad an hour. 
You should still call your doctor on monday.


----------



## Lisa84

Hey ladies can i ask some advice please :) i went for my CD12 scan yesterday and the nurse said that one of my big follies was collapsin so i would ovulate from that sidesoon. I did a clear blue OPK yesterday and today and got a circle both times :(. How long should it take after she said that and do you get a smiley as soon as u start to ovulate or just when the egg is released. Sorry if im askin proper basic questions i should know the answer to its just that never havin regular cycles ment that i didnt bother opks and chartin before bein prescribed Clomid so have zero experience :(

Also is it possible to have big follies and not ovulate barin in mind the nurse thought at my scan that i was due to ovulate soon? 

O im just all confuzzled xxx


----------



## jamie2882

[/QUOTE]
hi jamie, i was put on clomid this cycle (cycle 15 of TTC) because we haven't had any luck and my P4's are around 8 (US units). so, hopefully this works for us low P4 girls! Good luck and FX!

caz&bob: :hugs: :hugs:
[/QUOTE]

Sounds like we're in the same boat... here's hoping for a miracle!


----------



## jamie2882

Question? What do you ladies do about CM??? I have been taking FertilCM because I have a problem in the area anyway but I don't want to take it while on Clomid. I hear about EPO, where do you get it? Also some ppl talk about musinex?


----------



## Lisa84

I have zero CM!! Im using Preseed at the mo but i know i should prob be doin more just dont know what xx


----------



## daviess3

Lisa84 preseed fertileCM is another one an also heard taking evening prim oil i did this month an i got pg unfortunately couldnt stick! Other thing i heard is fresh royal jelly good for egg quality im taking that this month!! 

LisaF i thought same thing doc cant do anything! Yest evenig thought i should of maybe gone it was like a tap of dark fresh clots constantly coming (sorry tmi) But its turned into a very heavy period i think! My doc gave me 200mg suppositries so from this month am going to use them from min i ovulate! Should i be asking him for anything else? im going to go in mon an insist i have some follicle tracking scans as im not sure when i ov! im thinking of havin a month off clomid would you? would you do suppositries and cream? Im so confused Lisa really need sum guidance!! Also looking on net about low prog earlier a symptom is water retention which i have had for about 10years in my legs they look permanently swollen!! So confused i want to wake up with my baby crying at 2 am i would appreciate every minute!! lol x


----------



## 1hopefull

Lisa84 said:


> Hey ladies can i ask some advice please :) i went for my CD12 scan yesterday and the nurse said that one of my big follies was collapsin so i would ovulate from that sidesoon. I did a clear blue OPK yesterday and today and got a circle both times :(. How long should it take after she said that and do you get a smiley as soon as u start to ovulate or just when the egg is released. Sorry if im askin proper basic questions i should know the answer to its just that never havin regular cycles ment that i didnt bother opks and chartin before bein prescribed Clomid so have zero experience :(
> 
> Also is it possible to have big follies and not ovulate barin in mind the nurse thought at my scan that i was due to ovulate soon?
> 
> O im just all confuzzled xxx

Hi Lisa, first of congrats on the folllies. hope you get in lots of :sex:!!!


usually i get a OPK+ a day before I ovulate. it is all a bit of guess work because it could be less than that or 2 days.... but it should give you a rough idea. also, i have found different brands give me OPK+ on different days (ie CD13 vs CD14), i think it just depends on the sensitivity of the kit. it can also be hard to tell if you test line is as dark or darker than the control line. this use to make me crazy so i got a digital kit. (clear blue digital i think is good and easy to use. i found one with 20 sticks in it so it last a while and was $40.) also, it depends on how dilute your pee is. i have to hold my pee for about 4-5 hrs and not drink to get a OPK+. This is also what the directions recommend. it is all kinda a crap shoot and i think just gives you some idea of when you ovulated. i hope that helps and you see your smiley soon.

ps it seems like the ultrasound is one the best ways to track your follies so if it shows that one is bursting then you should be ovulating! don't stress too much about the OPK. also, did you get your estrogen tested when you went in?


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz - sorry hun! UGH...well I think it will be me and you next cycle, my af is due tomorrow!

Amy - thanks for the recommendation, i will up the dose when af starts tomorrow.

lisa - I get NO cm also, but I have been on epo for 2 months and still nothing. I am going to up my dose to 3000mgs and see if that does the trick...if not you can always try preseed....my dh hates the feel of it so I cant use it.


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies how are you doing?
TTC- how are you sweets? have you tested?

hugs


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey britt - yeah I tested at 12 dpo and got a negative....I am crampy today and feel like af is coming tomorrow right on schedule so I am not going to test again. Just looking forward to the next cycle.....I am trying to work it out so me and DH are in the same country during Ov next month....it is proving to be a challenge.


----------



## Britt11

oh hon I was hoping for the first cycle back but I think you have great pma. Yes being in the same country is key :winkwink:
Soon, you have to be soon!! I have everything crossed for you
:dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I dealt with the depression when I get my BFN but I am sure it will hit me again tomorrow when I actually get af....ya know...always that small glimmer of hope.....LOL....anyway...how are you feeling?


----------



## winston83

Good evening clomid babes how r we all xxx
@ Davies soo very sorry that things have gone the way they have I'm sending u hugs n kisses hope you feel better soon sweetie xxxxx


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks for your help hopefull. Ive decided im not going to stress about it if i ovulate i ovulate the blood test will show either way. We are DTD every night anyway so whatever happens happens and doin the OPKs will just inform me earlier if i did or didnt xx


----------



## Smile4me

Davies, I'm so sorry sweetheart :( I wish I could do something for you!

TTC hun I know what you mean but this is only the first month.
I felt the same way my first cycle after my mc then the second I was SURE I was pg but nope a BFN but we have to keep on trucken hun, We can beat this!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hi everyone...hope i didn't miss anyone. I am haning in there...not feeling to well today..i think i am coming down with something..fever, head hurts, body acks, runny nose and sore throat. also, feeling sluggish and to top it off my asthma is at its worst...still debating to hit the ER for a nabulizer to clear my chest...arggg i hate how i feel and me 2nd wedding aniversay is next week wednesday...this better clear by then...

lisaf: yes my husband just told me to cancel my appointments so i did. it was way to much money....o well...next month i will start with clomids again and see what happens.

jamie: welcome back and good luck on the clomids...

missymo: how are you keeping love. alls well i hope.

davis: if they are huge why don't you go to the ER? I am so sorry your going through this.

snl: good luck with you BD'ing...have loads of fun! hee hee

ttc: hi how are you doing hope all''s well.

caz: hi back at ya! O man i am sorry af come knocking on your door. have a great weekend!

1hope: hi how are you doing? good luck with the clomids i hope all goes well!

Quaver: hellrr hows you doing this weekend. hope all's well.

nightnurse: i am sorry for this. I hope its not but if so who knows if round two may be it!

mrsg: hi yes you miss me me me lol ha ha i am glad all's well with you though. have a great weekend!

lisa84: i am sorry not to sure about that question... sorry

britt: how are you doing. i am not doin fine but ok i guess.

winston: i am doing okay i guess not feeling well but just hanging in there thanks

smile4me: hi how are you doing these days. all is well i hope.


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Hello Ladies,

Please can I join your gang?!?

I am nearly 29 and was diagnosed with PCOS when I was about 18. I have 1-2 periods a year and as far as I know, I have never ovulated. I am lucky as I don't seem to have too many other PCOS symptoms. My husband and I have been TTC for about 2 years now. I saw a fertility specialist a couple of weeks ago who has prescribed me Metformin, Provera and Clomid. I am currently taking the Metformin and will start the Provera next week and then will take 50mg on Clomid on days 2-6. I have had lots of bloodtests and he said I had a level of something of 3 (progesterone?). Am I right in thinking that that is pretty bad?

I would love to hear from anyone in the same boat as me. I have got it into my head that because I have never had regular periods and have never ovulated that I will never have a baby :nope: I stand a chance with Clomid though right?

Good luck to you all-I have been reading some of your stories and you have given me hope :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

daviess3 said:


> LisaF i thought same thing doc cant do anything! Yest evenig thought i should of maybe gone it was like a tap of dark fresh clots constantly coming (sorry tmi) But its turned into a very heavy period i think! My doc gave me 200mg suppositries so from this month am going to use them from min i ovulate! Should i be asking him for anything else? im going to go in mon an insist i have some follicle tracking scans as im not sure when i ov! im thinking of havin a month off clomid would you? would you do suppositries and cream? Im so confused Lisa really need sum guidance!! Also looking on net about low prog earlier a symptom is water retention which i have had for about 10years in my legs they look permanently swollen!! So confused i want to wake up with my baby crying at 2 am i would appreciate every minute!! lol x

You should wait until 2dpo to start the progesterone from what I've read. The best way to track ovulation is usually BBT charting... you do that already, right?
I wouldn't use the cream too... the suppositories are more than enough and the cream would be a waste of money (and also I've read it can do things to your skin if you put it in the same place each month... so if you've got the good stuff, no need to worry). 
I haven't heard about the water retention being a sign.. I don't retain water easily at all... but I drink tons of water every day.
Check with your doctor about using the suppositories after ovualtion... because if he doesn't want you to do that, you may have trouble getting refills etc.
Maybe switch to a specialist if you can? My regular GYN was totally stingy with the progesterone but my FS was great about it and let me try them on my natural cycle.

:hugs: hang in there!
Followup with your doctor in case they want to do a scan to make sure everything is all cleared out... but as long as the bleeding wasn't so heavy that you were soaking through pads every hour (sign of hemorrage) then there's not much the doctors could do for you.


Cupcake- welcome! Are you in the UK or US/Canada? They use different scales of measurement for progesterone in different countries. A 3 is considered barely ovulatory in the US/Canada measurments but would definitely not be ovulatory in the UK measurements.
If you almost never get a period though, its unlikely the test was done at the right time.. its supposed to be done 7 days after ovulation.

If you are in the US/Canada, then you might have ovulated recently before the test, but clomid is the treatment anyway, so you're all good!
Are they going to do a follicle scan for you on the clomid?
If not, you might want to track and try and detect ovulation on your own, we'd all be more than happy to help you with that!


----------



## cs2001a

Hi everyone, thought I would share my story. We have been trying to conceive for about 18mths now and have been diagnosed with PCOS. In Sept I had Lap and Ovarian Drilling done. At my 6wk follow up on Friday and the Dr gave me a perscription for Clomid. First month I am to take 50mg and if that fails, I increase to 100mg - days 4-8. Just have to wait for AF but ideally it won't come and I get a BFP...fingers crossed. Good luck to all x


----------



## DragonMummy

hey cs, welcome. I also have pcos and conceived my first son naturally after 3 years and am now pregnant after 5 cycles of clomid as I didn't ovulate at all. Best of luck to you - it's very possible! xxx


----------



## daviess3

Thanks lisa an thankyou girls for all your well wishes im feeling slightly better today! dont no why really! still bleeding but def getting positive pregnancy tests! now im very confused going to go to gp first thing!

hope you ladies are doing well sorry havent asked anyone in a few days been a bit wrapped up in myself! when are you all testing etc? fingers crossed for everyone xxx


----------



## Quaver

*35 smiling* :hugs: for your flu, hope it clears quickly:awww:

As for me, nothing happening here, have done Clomid 50mg CD2-6, and done my CD6, 8 & 10 injections, one more to go on CD12, then the follicle scan on CD14. Fingers crossed follicle is growing[-o&lt;


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Thanks lisa an thankyou girls for all your well wishes im feeling slightly better today! dont no why really! still bleeding but def getting positive pregnancy tests! now im very confused going to go to gp first thing!
> 
> hope you ladies are doing well sorry havent asked anyone in a few days been a bit wrapped up in myself! when are you all testing etc? fingers crossed for everyone xxx

im sure the blood work will confirm everything then you can move on..... :hug:


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Lisa-Thank you for your reply. I am in the UK and unfortunately will not be having any follicle tracking as our hospital doesn't offer it :cry:
The specialist suggested giving the first month a go without worrying too much about temperature monitoring and ovulation kits just to see how I get on. But if I have to move on to a second month, then I think I will take you up on the offer of help-THANKS!
It's so nice to know that you can ask any question on here. Sometimes asking the really simple questions to the professionals, is the hardest!


----------



## DragonMummy

@davies - sorry to be a portent of gloom but i had exactly the same thing in april. my tests carried on getting darker and darker for a week then lightened again. have a look on my journal from about april - is all there. All they can do is send you for a scan when you would be about 7 weeks or give you blood tests to monitor your hcg leves. mine never went over 100. x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey Clomid Babes :hi: 

Caz and Bob - Whats for Dinner? :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

MissyMooMoo said:


> Hey Clomid Babes :hi:
> 
> Caz and Bob - Whats for Dinner? :rofl:

lamb hun with mash roasters sprouts,carrots Swed,mixed veg with sweetcorn green beans Yorkshire puds with gravy for after we have chocolate ice cream xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Stop it caz I'm drooling! :rofl:

Wow you know how to treat your family! Top lady! And heres me with my tin of Heinz Tomato Soup :rofl:


----------



## KellyW1977

CupcakeClaire said:


> Lisa-Thank you for your reply. I am in the UK and unfortunately will not be having any follicle tracking as our hospital doesn't offer it :cry:
> The specialist suggested giving the first month a go without worrying too much about temperature monitoring and ovulation kits just to see how I get on. But if I have to move on to a second month, then I think I will take you up on the offer of help-THANKS!
> It's so nice to know that you can ask any question on here. Sometimes asking the really simple questions to the professionals, is the hardest!

Hi Cupcake, im also in the Uk (basingstoke) and have PCOS after losing weight my cycles have gone from 1 -2 a year to about every 33 days my first progesterone level test was at less than 1 and my most recent is 18, they have prescribed me clomid to take days 2-5 - again all i have been offered is blood tests on day 21 so we will see next cycle! im just gonna :sex: evey other day after af finishes to try and hit it lol xx good luck to you i hope we all get our :bfp:very soon xxx Kelly xxx


----------



## KellyW1977

caz & bob said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Hey Clomid Babes :hi:
> 
> Caz and Bob - Whats for Dinner? :rofl:
> 
> lamb hun with mash roasters sprouts,carrots Swed,mixed veg with sweetcorn green beans Yorkshire puds with gravy for after we have chocolate ice cream xxxClick to expand...

sounds fab hun!!!!!!!! what time do you want us? :haha: xx


----------



## caz & bob

at 12 hun haha i would make you all one if you lived closer xxx


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Kelly, I lost 3.5 stone and absolutely nothing changed with regards to periods, so I just don't think I'm meant to have a regular cycle! (not naturally anyway). Great that it worked for you though :thumbup:

I'm just going to do the same as you and hope for the best! Fingers crossed that it works.


----------



## Quaver

caz & bob said:


> lamb hun with mash roasters sprouts,carrots Swed,mixed veg with sweetcorn green beans Yorkshire puds with gravy for after we have chocolate ice cream xxx

Fab! I'll do the dishes:happydance::dishes:


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: all now i am really feeling shitty:sick:this morning. my temp when up and i think its going to through my body off so we :sex:last night...hubby said been that his :spermy:lives for at least 5 days he wanted to make sure there is a deposit in there waiting...:dohh:damnn never did it while i am sick but hubby said i was extra warm down south:rofl::rofl:he is such a nerd:dohh:! lol I hope this fever or what ever i've got be gone by Wednesday! I can't be sick two years straight on our wedding anniversay :hissy::growlmad::nope::growlmad::hissy:can I:shrug: I hope not!


cupcake: welcome! good luck but I still think you could do the temp tracking and opk testing on the first round when using the clomids...at leaset you would know if your ov or not and when the clomid works you would know when its the best time to:sex:with you positive opk. Going blind is pretty mug because you have been doing it blind for 1-2 years already without any assitance. Now you have a assistance I feel you should try it...anyways either way good luck to you and hubbie.:hugs:

Lisaf: wonderful advise! gosh i love ya!:hugs:

cs: good luck to you! i hope you do get that bfp this cycle!:thumbup:

dm: i see your appleseed is growing nicely...how are you keeping? any morning sickness, extra smelling, etc?

davis: sorry hun:hugs:perhaps the hcg is still there not sure...will they do a scan?:hugs:

quaver: thanks hun my temp went up 99.7 boy this is going to through my body off this cycle...i am going to be lost if i ov any later this cycle sighhh. who gets sick just before their anniversary?? damnn our first anniversary i was in the hospital having surgery now this year i have the flu! Our top of the wedding cake has been frozen for 2 years come next week Wed if this flu don't clear up...sighh

snl: :hi:

missymo: :hi: back at ya. you know caz cooking up a storm! lol:rofl:

caz: :saywhat: can i fly in for cooking classes??:rofl:

missymo: see what you started...now we all starving for some good food lol lol

kelly: :hi: and good luck to you too!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

35_Smiling said:


> :hi: all now i am really feeling shitty:sick:this morning. my temp when up and i think its going to through my body off so we :sex:last night...hubby said been that his :spermy:lives for at least 5 days he wanted to make sure there is a deposit in there waiting...:dohh:damnn never did it while i am sick but hubby said i was extra warm down south:rofl::rofl:he is such a nerd:dohh:! lol I hope this fever or what ever i've got be gone by Wednesday! I can't be sick two years straight on our wedding anniversay :hissy::growlmad::nope::growlmad::hissy:can I:shrug: I hope not!
> 
> 
> cupcake: welcome! good luck but I still think you could do the temp tracking and opk testing on the first round when using the clomids...at leaset you would know if your ov or not and when the clomid works you would know when its the best time to:sex:with you positive opk. Going blind is pretty mug because you have been doing it blind for 1-2 years already without any assitance. Now you have a assistance I feel you should try it...anyways either way good luck to you and hubbie.:hugs:
> 
> Lisaf: wonderful advise! gosh i love ya!:hugs:
> 
> cs: good luck to you! i hope you do get that bfp this cycle!:thumbup:
> 
> dm: i see your appleseed is growing nicely...how are you keeping? any morning sickness, extra smelling, etc?
> 
> davis: sorry hun:hugs:perhaps the hcg is still there not sure...will they do a scan?:hugs:
> 
> quaver: thanks hun my temp went up 99.7 boy this is going to through my body off this cycle...i am going to be lost if i ov any later this cycle sighhh. who gets sick just before their anniversary?? damnn our first anniversary i was in the hospital having surgery now this year i have the flu! Our top of the wedding cake has been frozen for 2 years come next week Wed if this flu don't clear up...sighh
> 
> snl: :hi:
> 
> missymo: :hi: back at ya. you know caz cooking up a storm! lol:rofl:
> 
> caz: :saywhat: can i fly in for cooking classes??:rofl:
> 
> missymo: see what you started...now we all starving for some good food lol lol
> 
> kelly: :hi: and good luck to you too!

Hey I tell you what I think about Caz's sunday roasts every sunday and fantasize about being there eating it. She does some cracking puddings too! I say we all go round there next week. 12 prompt! hehe :rofl:

So sorry you are not feeling good today. But you better be well for Caz's roast up next sunday girly! hehe :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

missy: that sounds like a plan! lol 

okay this is odd my chart went on the blinks...anyone know what i need to do to get it up and running...its not updating for a few days now...


----------



## MissyMooMoo

sorry hun I don't use them but I hope you get it sorted....

anybody can help pllllllllllllllsssss xxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi Kelly - another hampshire gal here - I'm just outside Aldershot x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Dragon - are you having morning sickness yet? x


----------



## DragonMummy

have had nausea since 6dpo but no actual sickness thankfully. Is funny all the symptoms i had looked out for before didn't kick in til well past AF was due except the sickness which arrived waaay before I would have thought it should. I was being really good this month and resisting testing - I only tested at 8dpo because I was nearly sick on my toothbrush!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:rofl: Sick on your toothbrush!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aww congratulations dragonmummy :) its nice to see its worked for you. :haha: that made me giggle too :D xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey ladies.....

Feel better 35

Caz I am so ready for some Yorkshire pudding.

What other symptoms have u had since af dm?

Well I just landed in Florida and will be driving to Orlando to take my nephews to Disney. Ad is due today and I am having all of those lovely af symptoms so I am not going to test....I will catch up more later when I get to a proper computer

Welcome to all the newbies and good luck!


----------



## mrphyemma

Hey ttc, enjoy Disney World!! Your nephews are very lucky boys. My parents took us twice but sadly I can't afford to do it for my children right now. Hope it isn't AF for you and you get back to us with some good news xx


----------



## caz & bob

enjoy your self ttc fx for you it a bfp xxxx


----------



## daviess3

ttc that is my favourite place im cabin crew for an english airline and we do trips to orlando all time im soooo jealous!! i havent flown now for 5 months as was pg then mc etc now think its just happened again or chemical anyway could really do with jetting off!! Funny enough we were on hol in there in may when i concieved! So fxd for you!

Does anyone no how to look at sum1s journal? i dont no where you find them!!! still getting darker bfps but yet still bleeding clots have gone now!!


----------



## DragonMummy

most people with journals have a link in their siggy - for example on my siggy you just click on the word "journal" and it comes up xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

if it's mine hun I will find you a link of when i got my April bfp so you can read from there but my situation was identical xxx

edit: HERE it is x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh wow Davies...you are cabin crew....cool! hehe

I have a fear of flying but I have to go to St Petersburg in February and then again in Apr for my Donor Transfer so what I am doing is something really bizarre. We are flying to Edinburgh this Friday for a weekend and then two weeks from that we are flying to Manchester to see my dad for a weekend. Then I am going to arrange a weekend in Paris around December. I am doing all this as a build up so that I can get the fear out of my body. I am not scared of the flight crashing or bombs. I am scared of having a panic attack and looking like an idiot and being terrified that nobody can help me. I have had one before, just the one time on a flight. I haven't suffered one since and been on a few flights but flying always trickers the thought that it may happen and "what if" etc etc. St Petersburg is 2 flights, 1 to Finland which is 2.55 hrs and then one to St Petersburg which is 0.50 hrs. Its the 2.55 hr one that I'm scared of. I am usually ok once and hour has gone by and still no panic attack. Also having a few drinks makes me less nervous and calms me down. But I am trying to deal with it and I won't let it get the better of me because I want to travel around the world!

I was embarrased to tell the flight crew but I always feel better if people know instead of keeping it inside. My OH knows about it and him being with me helps sooooooooo much. I don't think I could do it without him being with me!!!

Do you get people similar to me? If so is it better to tell you? Not sure what to do hmmmm

Sorry I am a soft a....


----------



## daviess3

Thanks dragon yes it is urs whats a siggy? man this is as confusing as trying to concieve lol!!! x


----------



## DragonMummy

it's your signature - all the tickers and crap at the bottom of my page - i just edited the post above though with a direct link to the day i got hte bfp x


----------



## daviess3

ah missy, dont be scared of having a panic attack if you do you do the more you relax the less likely it is to happen an thats what were trained to do is deal with emergency situations so you would not be left alone to suffer hun, crew would help you and noone would think your silly at all!! try kalms tablets people say they work an if you dont like looking out the window find something to focus on that wont move like a tv screen or a door or something still you feel less motion that way!! after all those little flights you will be a pro!! x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww ty Davies. I really want to get to the Pro stage. I wish soooo very much I could enjoy the flight and not have this. I am determined to get to that point. I will make flying as natural as walking down the road soon hehe! Ty for you words and I think that if it does happen I will tell one of the crew members. It is SAS we are flying with. This sounds really bizarre and my oh thinks I am weird but I love landing because I know then I have done it! The last time I flew when I realised we were coming down slowly I started chatting and getting excited and couldn't stop looking out of the window and admittedly was getting carried away calling everything beautiful and saying to my friend "Ohhhh wow, look look, its sooo beautiful". I get a little excited and was kinda laughing with relief and crying with happiness all at the same time. Very weird but its the sheer relief and feeling. I have done it! I have done it! 

Prior to this I had been sat there with cold hands, stern face and you couldn't get a word out of my mouth! haha

:rofl:


----------



## daviess3

Missy haha dont blame you hun im like that after blood tests i hate needles!!!!!! an birds really bad with birds cant go anywhere near! Defo tell cabin crew hun if you warn them when u get on ur a nervous flyer an suffer from panic attacks they will keep reassuring an checking on u x

Dragon what a rollercoaster ride hun!! Wow thankyou for letting me read all that im so not getting my hopes up!! I think i no the outcome will be! But saying that i dont no why its getting stronger but same as urs did im just hoping for a bit of testing! Well onwards an upwards i think!


----------



## KellyW1977

DragonMummy said:


> Hi Kelly - another Hampshire gal here - I'm just outside Aldershot x

:hi: dragon hope your well. another Hampshire girlie makes a change as im normally in the minority :haha:


----------



## winston83

Good evening my lovelies well I'm trying to steal caz title of Sunday lunch queen made toad in the hole with roast potatoes mash potatoes cabbage carrots brocoli cauliflower peas stuffing and gravy followed by homemade hot chocolate fudge cakecand whipped cream yum yum yum. Xx


----------



## caz & bob

that sounds lovely hun xxxx


----------



## winston83

caz & bob said:


> that sounds lovely hun xxxx

It was beaut but I wud still like to ave lunch at your use how u doin huni sorry af got u but nxt cycle will be it I've got a feeling for you I had a dream about u weird I no but it was so real and I don't even no what u look like x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh I did toad in the hole on friday....here the recipe I used https://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/recipes/Toad-in-the-hole

It was awesome and rose so high that I had to lower the shelf! haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I only dream about going for sunday lunch at Caz and Bobs house hehe but I know any cycle now you will conceive! xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Yayyy! let's hope you have a bit of the sixth sense Winston and your dream about Caz comes true. ;) xx


----------



## DragonMummy

@Kelly - Blazing-smoke confuses me - shopping is a baffling ordeal. Although in Aldershot and Farnborough I am the only one there with a full set of teeth...

@Davies - just think the worst in this instance, I didn't and thought everything would be fine so when I got those results back (happy 30th to me....) it was like losing it all over again. :hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

winston83 said:


> Good evening my lovelies well I'm trying to steal caz title of Sunday lunch queen made toad in the hole with roast potatoes mash potatoes cabbage carrots brocoli cauliflower peas stuffing and gravy followed by homemade hot chocolate fudge cakecand whipped cream yum yum yum. Xx

Oooo winston no you didn't Mmmmmm


----------



## KellyW1977

DragonMummy said:


> @Kelly - Blazing-smoke confuses me - shopping is a baffling ordeal. Although in Aldershot and Farnborough I am the only one there with a full set of teeth...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Ive lived here for 5 years now & it still baffles me lol! used to live in Pirbright and shopping in Farnborough & Aldershot were the norm so I have now doubt now ive left your the only one with a full set of teeth left :haha:


----------



## 35_Smiling

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh I did toad in the hole on friday....here the recipe I used https://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/recipes/Toad-in-the-hole It was awesome and rose so high that I had to lower the shelf! haha

humm so tell me how in the world did they get the name of "TOAD IN A HOLE"


----------



## DragonMummy

Ah - I'm in Ash Vale so not too far from Pirbright!


----------



## DragonMummy

35 - who knows. but it's delicious!

I use the Hairy Biker's batter recipe then slap it onto some hot cooked sausages. Awesome..... Mmm know what we're having for tea this week!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh is doing Bubble and Squeek this week! mmmmm love that!


----------



## KellyW1977

me too! Im doing beef casserole tomorrow YUMMMMMY xx


----------



## wanting2010

I have a quick question...how many days after your last dose of Clomid should you wait to start using OPK's?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wanting - I think it is 2 days x


----------



## daviess3

Well ladies i have been to doc as still getting bfps! But also light bleeding still there!! Doc wants to send me for scan but i would only be 5 weeks tommorow so she called epu who obviously said its to early! Pregnancy was confirmed fri! So now i have to do blood test which i hate!!!! An go back next week an they will get me in for an early scan!! After what i read yest from dragonmummy im not getting my hopes up! Even though doc said it is common to have heavy bleed an clots in multiple pregnancies!! U no when u think `pls dont get my hopes up` i dont feel pg anymore not really having sore bbs every now an again a shooting pain an bit tired but that could be to do with anything!! 

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Davies - Hi hun. I am sorry you are having to go through all this cos it must be an emotional rollercoaster for you!!! I do hope that it is good news but you are right not to build your hopes up.

I am well just cuddling my pugs xxx


----------



## KellyW1977

Davies - Hi chick, I'm so sorry your going through this, its just awful we wait so long to conceive then we get all manner of crap thrown at us.

Try to stay relaxed and i have everything crossed for you.

Big huge massive hugs xxxx


----------



## snl41296

Davies~ so sorry u are going through this. I hope the answers come fast so you can move on :hug: 
AFM~ I am on CD 12 and my CBFM is reading HIGH. Had 3 days HIGH so far. So I should Ovulate tomorrow or wen. We were suppose to BD yesterday but Didn't. We were doing so well :growlmad: Last wen, then Friday, so we will BD today and then again on Wen. That should cover everything...
:dust: to everyone


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi davies, I don't want to get your hopes up unnecessarily but I bled when I was pregnant with my first child. I wasn't trying for a baby so I didn't even realise I was pregnant and just thought I was having a period as normal. He is now a strapping, back-chatting sixteen year old. I know it doesn't always turn out this way but I have everything crossed for a positive outcome for you xxx


----------



## daviess3

Ah thanks ladies im not getting my hopes up, mrphyemma my doc said it can happen an does more frequently than we think! i just had little nap she said rest!! so i shall!! Butthe minute i got up to make some lunch i felt more blood!!

Missy im cuddling my st bernard at the mo shes a little bit to big for me!! but shes a good girl!! My replacement baby x


----------



## wanting2010

Davies, hon, I hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww at least have our furr babies to keep us warm and they love us sooo much! Keep warm and rest and try not to worry x


----------



## Smile4me

awww Davies hun I am praying for you sweetheart! When do you go in for a scan? big hugs sweetie!


----------



## daviess3

Hi smile how u getting on with ur pos opks? I need to do blood test to checkk hcg levels an if there ok it would be next tues but im not holding any hope im 95percent sure i dont feel pg anymore got no symptoms at all still lightly bleeding bright red blood!! Im hoping i dont have to do th scan as i think it will bring back to many memories of my mc!! 

Anyone got good news? lol!!


----------



## amy_1234

Ladies, just thought I would let you know that we started bedding earlier this month from day 8 and we got our BFP! I never used OPK's because you can test positive all the time whilst on CLOMID. xxxxgud luck and hope you all get your BFP's very soon xxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow congrats Amy xx


----------



## amy_1234

thank you it was a complete shock i really wasn't expecting it, believe me i never thought it was going to happen we have been trying for years, just shows never give up xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

awww Congrats Amy, this was your first round of clomid?
What did you do this month besides bding hun?

Davies I got a negative OPK yesterday so it was positive for 7 days.... LOL I can't imagine testing until AF is due though I just can't do it.
and I understand completely what you mean hun about the mc, I'm so so so sorry you are going through all of this :(


----------



## amy_1234

The only different thing we did was start bedding earlier than normal! I also started taking 3000mg of evening primrose oil days 1 to 12 to help with CM. this is technically my second round of clomid however i didn't really give the first round a good chance because i was so down about always getting negative results, but this time i have stayed very positive haven't tested at all for 3 months tried not to take it too seriously, and it seems to have worked, I am over the moon I have booked an early dating scan for the 26th when hopefully i should be 6 weeks plus 6 days pregnant. xxxxx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aw amy that is brilliant :) soak it up hun... im so glad somebody is giving me hope im in my tww now 14dpo on thur and im wishing to get my bfp :D fingers crossed, but at the same time im tryin not to think about it too much and just see what happens thurs. Im also on my 2nd round of clomid :D

Aw Davies i do hope its just a bleed and that the bean is still fine. I know lots of people who have bled during their first trimester and their babies are here living proof today. So finger crossed and :hugs: hun. Im keeping the hope for you.

how are the rest of you ladies xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies aw amy congrats hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## daviess3

Congrats amy thats what we need good news!! thanks mrsanderson good luck for ur bfp!! I hope its ur month to smile u deserve it xx


----------



## KellyW1977

Congrats Amy!! so excited for you hun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## boots2

Congratulations Amy thats fantastic news
Sarah x


----------



## lisaf

Congrats Amy!

Davies - I understand not getting your hopes up, but I'm going to stay hopeful for you if you don't mind! :hugs: The blood test will be necessary... and they should probably do a 2nd one to see how fast the levels are moving. Once your blood HCG is over 2000 they can usually see something on a scan... though the HB wouldn't be visible until after 6 weeks.


----------



## daviess3

Thanks hun, no it would be totally amazing if true but i just dont feel it an thinkk lost to much blood to be pg still but it would def be a miracle baby!! Trying to pluck up courage to go do blood test waiting for oh to get home he has to hold me down!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations Amy!!! xx

Lots of lovely BFP's recently. Keep it up girls! MrsAnderson good luck for testing day! x


----------



## snl41296

congrats amy thats awesome news ...


----------



## amy_1234

Ladies thanks for all your kind messages I just feel really nervous I have had my bfp very early and just hope that it sticks and I have a healthy baby cooking inside me xxxx


----------



## winston83

Congratulations Amy that's great news xxx
Davies I will still be keeping my fingers crossed for you I hope from the bottom of my heart that you get a pos outcome from this xxxxx


----------



## kka

Congrats amy!!!!! H&H 9months.

Well im gonna start progesterone to bring on my period then start round 2 of clomid but 100mg this time. Hopefully i will O this time.

I have been using clear blue OPk's but i am wondering if there are better opks i should use?????


----------



## lisaf

KKA - I haven't heard anything negative about clear blue OPKs...
I do know that the internet cheapies worked better for me than Answer brand and First Response and were a heck of a lot cheaper.
Good luck with the 100mg! FX'd for ovulation this time!


----------



## kka

Maybe what ill do is get the cheapies and the clear blue as a confirmation for when the cheapies get dark.

Another question, Has anyone taken a high dose of progesterone and got your period earlier????? I have 10mg but it takes like 15 days from start to when i bleed .....thats so long, i am wondering if i cut a pill into 4ths and take 12.5 mg if it would bring on AF any faster???


----------



## lisaf

I don't know about the dosage affecting how soon your get your period after provera. I have heard some women say it took them different lengths of time each time they took the pills?


----------



## kka

The first time i took it i started brown bleeding on day 7 of taking the pills and then started regular bleeding the day after my last pill. Then the second time i took it i started brown bleeding on day 8 and of the pills and started regular bleeding 5 days after my last pill. If it takes that long by the time i am supposed to O it will already be December and I wouldn't have even had a chance in November:cry:


----------



## sma1588

when i took provera the first time i took 6 days of 10 mg and was already feeling af comming on the 4th day of it but took 2 extra pills and started either 3 or 4 days later. this time i took 5 days of 10 mg and started spotting after 2 days off and by the 3rd day was full flow... i would ask the doc what woud be best because this stuff is strong and might just be differnt this time around.....

p.s this is the only pill that gets me to start and start fast!


----------



## caz & bob

can someone help plz well i started spotting 5th nov and on the 6 th it was medium flow and same on the 7 but tonight its going dont understand think i might do a test in the morning xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Weird Caz, OOOOOOO IHOPE this is it for you hun!!!!! FX'd FX'd FX'd

My progesterone level was 15 on a natural cycle :)


----------



## caz & bob

wow that is brill hun i will let you all no tomorrow on the test xxxxxxx


----------



## daviess3

Good luck for test caz xx
Smile thats good news hun
im having funny bubbling feeling but still bleeding!!


----------



## Lisa84

I used clearblue OPK's and the nurse told me today at my 3rd tracking scan that she is almost certain i ovulated yesterday but i never got a smiley face :shrug: She did say that unless you are doing 2 per day then i might have missed it. Dunno what to believe as i have never used them before xx


----------



## HunnieBee83

I think Im strange, lol! I started Clomid last month. no major symptoms. Is it normal to not have any side effects?


----------



## Lisa84

I had nothing!! I kept waking up every day thinking 'come on hit me with it' but nothing!! xx


----------



## HunnieBee83

LOL me too Lisa. Im thinking "Is it not working?" LOL!!!!


----------



## Nightnurse

*Hi all took my first tab of clomid,second round today,days 3-7,50mg*


----------



## wanting2010

My only side effect was hot flashes. A couple nights I woke up sweating even though we set our thermostat on 60. 

I have a friend who took Clomid and from the way she talked about it, I was expecting it to wreak havoc on my emotions, but I've been fine for the most part. 

I've also briefly thought, "is it not working??" LOL


----------



## lisaf

lisa 84 - its true that some women need to text 2x a day to catch their surge... one reason why the cheap internet OPKs are totally worth a shot! It maybe that you haven't found the best time to catch your 'peak' yet either.. some peak late-morning, some peak early-afternoon.

Are you going in for a blood test to confirm ovulation?


----------



## Lisa84

That what i thought as well but it seemed to work. We shall see next week :)


----------



## lisaf

HunnieBee83 said:


> I think Im strange, lol! I started Clomid last month. no major symptoms. Is it normal to not have any side effects?

The side effects I DID have, I wouldn't have guessed were caused by clomid.
By about the 2nd week of my cycle I'd get some depression... I had sore boobs after ovulation and more cramping near/during/after ovulation than I'd had before.
When I went up to 100mg I did have one mood swing where I was in tears because we couldn't find the dog's bone.

Nothing major, none of the nightmare side effects some have
(and as you can see, clomid worked for me!) :)


----------



## Lisa84

lisaf said:


> lisa 84 - its true that some women need to text 2x a day to catch their surge... one reason why the cheap internet OPKs are totally worth a shot! It maybe that you haven't found the best time to catch your 'peak' yet either.. some peak late-morning, some peak early-afternoon.
> 
> Are you going in for a blood test to confirm ovulation?

Yh i go next monday for my blood test. I was informed today that if my bloods come back that i ovulated i wont be having tracking or bloods next month :/

I definately think i ovulated last night coz i was in so much pain it made me cry and with the nurse saying she thought it was yesterday too (due to left over fluid) it just confirmed it xx


----------



## Lisa84

Nightnurse said:


> *Hi all took my fist tab of clomid,second round today,days 3-7,50mg*

Good luck xx


----------



## lisaf

lisa84- that stinks that you won't have tracking the next time, but if it works once, it should work again... and hey, here's hoping you won't need next time! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

Fingers crossed :) :) xx


----------



## winston83

Omg caz this is weird especially after my dream big freak out if u get bfp xx soo hoping it is for u babe xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Ooooooh get dreaming about me please Win :)


----------



## 1hopefull

wow, there is a lot of news today. i should have taken notes:haha:

amy- congrats! that is so exciting. 

lisa- congrats on ovulating! FX

davies: :hugs:

boots: how are you doing? feeling OK?

Everyone else :hi:

afm- i get my preggers test on Wed (blood test). trying not to go insane! we are almost there... kinda of dreading it as well as really excited. no real symptoms i guess, just super sore nips and heavy boobs but that could be from the progesterone.


----------



## winston83

mrphyemma said:


> Ooooooh get dreaming about me please Win :)

I will make u my next dream Emma babe xxx


----------



## inperfected

I started my second cycle of clomid today. I'm on 25mg's and hoping I don't overstimulate on this dose (I did last month on 50mg and it was my only "symptom" (though a week and a bit after the last pill).


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning ladies! xxx


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

Morning girls :hi:

Cycle day 17 for me today and i've had sore boobs for about 3 days now. Been doing fleabay cheapies and clearblue opk's but not had one positive yet :dohh:

I'm thinking tho.... sore boobs?! I must have ov'd right? 

I took 200mg this cycle with no tracking but am due to have my cd21 bloods next Monday which will be cd23 so fx it will show i've at least ov'd.

I haven't ov since i fell for my daughter Brooke 3 years ago :growlmad: Driving me insane now lol...

Am thinking of taking EPO next cycle. Do i just get the 1000mg tabs then have 3 3x a day? Anyone know or taken these?
I'm having very little cm so thinking it may help a bit.

Fingers crossed for you Davies!! :hugs: 

Congrats Amy!! :happydance:


----------



## boots2

Morning
IHOPEFUL thanks for asking I am fine really really nervous and looking forward to dreading my first scan in equal doses.At the moment I feel absolutely totally shattered I was fast asleep on the sofa by 7pm last night and dont really know how I lasted the day at work.I just really hope its a sticker and that there is lots of you following me on the BFP route 
SARAH XX


----------



## DragonMummy

omg boots congrats!


----------



## snl41296

congrats boots! 
i am on cd 13 and still HIGH on my CBFM i nORMALLY GET 4/5 DAY HIGH I should ovulate tomorrow. been BD'ing every other day for a week now


----------



## Smile4me

Morning ladies, I hope everyone is doing well.

Caz did you test hun?


----------



## navywife04

good morning ladies!! (well, it's morning here in the states!). Boots, congrats!! How exciting! 
Ladies, I have been battling on and off cramps in my lower back and uterus area for 3 days now.. I'm not getting my hopes up, and I'm not going to test for a few more days, but if I'm NOT pregnant, I'm worried about what these cramps are being caused from!


----------



## Smile4me

wow Navywife I didnt realize we were so close in our cycle :)
what kind of pains are they?


----------



## navywife04

it feels like menstrual cramps pretty much!! But no period, yet!


----------



## daviess3

Navy wife maybe its growing or implantation!! Exciting stuff

Well here my update i went to hospital today did my bloodtest all alone im soooo proud of myself!! Kind of had the attitude im not going to do blood test as im out but did ebay cheapie this morn an got a darker line so went an brought sainsburys test and clearblue digi sainsburys came up pos in minutes so dared the digi thought if its positive i would go do bloodtest!! Sure enough it came up pg 1-2weeks!! Now im mega confused!! as if i am i would be 5 weeks today!! but last week when i used digis they were neg!! Help!!!! Mega confused i no i just have to see what hcg level is at!!


----------



## loopylew2

well done Davies on going it alone for bloods....lol........If the digi says yes then a yes it is.......Fx for good numbers on hcg levels......xxx


----------



## Smile4me

When do you find out your HCG levels hun and what is your doctor saying?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Congrats Boots!

Congrats again Davies! If digi said it is I think it must be!! xxx


----------



## lisaf

davies.. your levels were just too low last week for the digis... so its a great sign that you got a positive digi this week since it means your levels are climbing.
The weeks on those things are not very precise, so don't worry too much about that! And the weeks are related to fetal age, not gestational age... a lovely confusing thing, lol.
Can't wait to hear what your blood test results are... when do you find out?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I want her to be pregnant!!!! I'm excited!!!!:loopy:

What will you do with your cabin crew work if you are? Are you allowed to still do that. I have no idea about flying so much when pregnant. Never really thought about it. :shrug:


----------



## Quaver

Congratulations *Boots* and *Davies*!:wohoo:


----------



## daviess3

Wow loads of comments i feel very special ladies thank u xx
Find out latest fri but prob thus but as usual i will call tom anyway!! LOL!! my doc says take prog im on 200mg daily do you think i should do 2 Lisa? Im really tryng to not get hopes up but so hard when you see pregnant 1-2 weeks in black and white! So confusing! Im praying levels r good but doont feel pg bleeding has finally finished today! just brown spotting now. Doc said its common to bleed in multiple pg and some people do it is common! Just go home rest etc dont get stressed try nnot drink tea coffee have sex or anything else so just relaxing hubby working away so just me an dog chilling out on my sofa!! Hope you ladies are getting close its funny coz anyone else tells me there pg i hate them but on here i love it!! Were all in same boat i suppose!!! I hope none of you have this though!! Im on a rollercoaster all by myself ! LOL x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Will you do your job still? Don't mean to be stupid or thick lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies congrats to both off you woooppppp well i tested bfn so think i was just a dodgy af xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

I know exactly what you mean Davies, EVERY time dh and I got out I see at least two pregnant women and God knows I am happy for them but I feel like screaming at the top of my lungs, like can't I go ANYWHERE and not be reminded??? plus now I keep getting all this shit in the mail free diapers, formula etc. Its like being punished over and over again!
I am confident we will all be successful but when? lol


----------



## Joyful09

Wow awesome news on BFP Amy. & boots right?
Daviess3 I have read all the posts & sorry it's been so crazy emtional for you. I hope you have great news soon. Keep us posted.
Caz sorry for AF. 
I am taking dose 4 tonight and last one tomorrow. I have been taking it at night my only side effect so far is I felt easily annoyed yesterday just like pms. I go in for a ultrasound on Friday to see my follicles. Next Tuesday should be my ovulation day. I will be using CBFM 2 days after my last pill & I am temping & lastly plan to use preseed. Hoping to add to all the good news.


----------



## wanting2010

Davies, everything sounds so promising! Good luck, hon. I know a couple of different people who bled early in their pregnancies and who have happy healthy babies from those pregnancies.

I'm on CD 10 and finished my Clomid yesterday morning. I've been having cramps off and on since yesterday evening. Is this normal?


----------



## caz & bob

Joyful09 said:


> Wow awesome news on BFP Amy. & boots right?
> Daviess3 I have read all the posts & sorry it's been so crazy emtional for you. I hope you have great news soon. Keep us posted.
> Caz sorry for AF.
> I am taking dose 4 tonight and last one tomorrow. I have been taking it at night my only side effect so far is I felt easily annoyed yesterday just like pms. I go in for a ultrasound on Friday to see my follicles. Next Tuesday should be my ovulation day. I will be using CBFM 2 days after my last pill & I am temping & lastly plan to use preseed. Hoping to add to all the good news.

shes gone hun ha it was a wierd af this month xxx


----------



## Smile4me

awww Caz I'm sorry sweets

Navywife when are you testing?


----------



## daviess3

wanting2010 said:


> Davies, everything sounds so promising! Good luck, hon. I know a couple of different people who bled early in their pregnancies and who have happy healthy babies from those pregnancies.
> 
> I'm on CD 10 and finished my Clomid yesterday morning. I've been having cramps off and on since yesterday evening. Is this normal?

I used to get cramps to!! plus i would get really bloated think its the egg growing well thats what i liked to think!!

Missy no u cant fly when pg well as a passenger up to 32weeks but as crew you shouldnt as obviously we are opening heavy doors pushing heavy carts. an generally duties are quite physical aswell as theeffects air pressure has on the body its ok for few hours or a one off flight but long term its no good!! So no i will work in the travel shop! Smile pleased to no im not the only one that wants to scream get out my face!!!:hugs:

Caz it maybe to early yet hun what tests u using? those tesco ones are good i always done internet cheapies but def will invest on tesco ones!! xx


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Hello Ladies,

How is everyone?

I see there have been a few bits of good news-yay :thumbup:

I just wondered if anyone here knows much about Metformin? I am currently taking 1000mg of Metformin a day and will be on 1500mg from next week. I only have 1-2 natural periods a year and as far as I know, I have never ovulated so have never had ovulation pains (I must admit that I didn't even know there was such a pain until I joined this forum!). I had a period in September so would be amazed if I got another one naturally any time soon but.....I have been getting period like pains and pains where I think my ovaries are. Can Metformin actually help with irregular periods or make you ovulate? My doctor once told me that it is actually possible to ovulate without having periods but it isn't very common. 
Sorry for all the questions but I am due to start taking Provera at the weekend and it would be great if I didn't have too!

Hope you are all ok.


----------



## CupcakeClaire

I forgot to say that I will be taking Clomid after the Provera. I know that some people are only prescribed Metformin (without the Clomid) so it must work but I didn't think it would help people that don't have periods.


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

Rach & Bumpy said:


> Morning girls :hi:
> 
> Cycle day 17 for me today and i've had sore boobs for about 3 days now. Been doing fleabay cheapies and clearblue opk's but not had one positive yet :dohh:
> 
> I'm thinking tho.... sore boobs?! I must have ov'd right?
> 
> I took 200mg this cycle with no tracking but am due to have my cd21 bloods next Monday which will be cd23 so fx it will show i've at least ov'd.
> 
> I haven't ov since i fell for my daughter Brooke 3 years ago :growlmad: Driving me insane now lol...
> 
> Am thinking of taking EPO next cycle. Do i just get the 1000mg tabs then have 3 3x a day? Anyone know or taken these?
> I'm having very little cm so thinking it may help a bit.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you Davies!! :hugs:
> 
> Congrats Amy!! :happydance:




Girls, do you get sore boobs before/during/after you ovulate? 
Anyone know about epo please? :kiss:


----------



## caz & bob

daviess3 said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> Davies, everything sounds so promising! Good luck, hon. I know a couple of different people who bled early in their pregnancies and who have happy healthy babies from those pregnancies.
> 
> I'm on CD 10 and finished my Clomid yesterday morning. I've been having cramps off and on since yesterday evening. Is this normal?
> 
> I used to get cramps to!! plus i would get really bloated think its the egg growing well thats what i liked to think!!
> 
> Missy no u cant fly when pg well as a passenger up to 32weeks but as crew you shouldnt as obviously we are opening heavy doors pushing heavy carts. an generally duties are quite physical aswell as theeffects air pressure has on the body its ok for few hours or a one off flight but long term its no good!! So no i will work in the travel shop! Smile pleased to no im not the only one that wants to scream get out my face!!!:hugs:
> 
> Caz it maybe to early yet hun what tests u using? those tesco ones are good i always done internet cheapies but def will invest on tesco ones!! xxClick to expand...

i use the cheap ones hun think it was just a dodgy af hun just going to wait and see xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

Rach & Bumpy - most of the time breast tenderness is caused by progesterone... which is the hormone that is present afterwards and directly as a result of ovulation.
Some women on clomid seem to get breast tenderness at many other times.
Sore breasts can also be a sign of pregnancy because your progesterone levels climb when pregnant.
However, clomid usually gives you higher progesterone levels after ovulation so you may notice increased soreness from your usual, or even experience tenderness for the first time and it might all be because of the clomid.

Cupcake - Metformin is supposed to help with insulin resistence and weightloss. If you have PCOS, its often tried just to see if it will help (one reason why its tried on its own sometimes if if the doctor thinks weightloss will help ovulation resume naturally)
Thats what I know about it anyway.

Davies - I can't imagine what you're feeling right now. I do think you need a 2nd blood test done at least 48 hours after the first though. No matter what the results of the first one are, you need to make sure the amount is increasing and at a normal rate.
The digital test is just incontrovertible proof that your levels are higher than they were last week and that your lines are real and not faulty. If your HCG isn't climbing normally though, it will indicate there is a problem (or in some rare cases, a vanishing twin can cause numbers to stall for a brief time).
Once your numbers are 2000 or higher, they can usually see something on an ultrasound but it would just be a gestational sac until about 6 weeks when a fetal pole and heartbeat should be visible.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lisa - You should really be a Fertility Specialist. Your knowledge is so vast and you are so passionate. I think you are better than most FS that a woman could go and see!!!!


----------



## Lisa84

lisaf said:


> Rach & Bumpy - most of the time breast tenderness is caused by progesterone... which is the hormone that is present afterwards and directly as a result of ovulation.
> Some women on clomid seem to get breast tenderness at many other times.
> Sore breasts can also be a sign of pregnancy because your progesterone levels climb when pregnant.
> However, clomid usually gives you higher progesterone levels after ovulation so you may notice increased soreness from your usual, or even experience tenderness for the first time and it might all be because of the clomid.
> 
> Cupcake - Metformin is supposed to help with insulin resistence and weightloss. If you have PCOS, its often tried just to see if it will help (one reason why its tried on its own sometimes if if the doctor thinks weightloss will help ovulation resume naturally)
> Thats what I know about it anyway.
> 
> Davies - I can't imagine what you're feeling right now. I do think you need a 2nd blood test done at least 48 hours after the first though. No matter what the results of the first one are, you need to make sure the amount is increasing and at a normal rate.
> The digital test is just incontrovertible proof that your levels are higher than they were last week and that your lines are real and not faulty. If your HCG isn't climbing normally though, it will indicate there is a problem (or in some rare cases, a vanishing twin can cause numbers to stall for a brief time).
> Once your numbers are 2000 or higher, they can usually see something on an ultrasound but it would just be a gestational sac until about 6 weeks when a fetal pole and heartbeat should be visible.

Arrr everytime i read one of your posts Lisa it's like a light pings above above me and i think 'o thats why' haha

I've had very sore breasticles over the past 2 days which i didn't understand.

Do i need to be doing anything in my 2ww in the way of supplements or anything to balance hormones due to PCOS etc. I feel so helpless just doing nothing lol This is my first ever 2WW!! :) xx


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Thanks Lisa. I lost 3.5 stone and that did nothing to my cycle, so I don't think it has anything to do with weight :wacko: The specialist didn't even mention my weight.


----------



## daviess3

Thanks Lisa i agree with the girls you should write a book!! Whats a vanishing twin? I no i will have to do the second blood thats why im thinking i need to get results tom if possible so that i could have both results before weekend!!!


----------



## caz & bob

feel terrible think i am coming down with something xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

there is a bug going about in the UK at the minute caz. :( hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## lisaf

Lol, I'm not a specialist and don't want to be a doctor at all.... my accupuncturist thought I should somehow make a career out of the knowledge I'd gathered about fertility stuff. I wish I could make some money back on it :haha: 
But I'm just so happy to help anyone who is as lost and confused and frustrated as I was.

I'm not really an official expert and lots of people have totally different opinions than me on this stuff, so I feel bad sometimes when my word is taken as gold :blush:

As for weight - for SOME people, the weight gain is all tied together in a feedback loop with the PCOS... so if you can lose the weight, for some people it can bring your cycles/ovulation back. My doctors did not believe my weight was causing my trouble though and many girls lose the weight and have no improvement. Its just one of those things where sometimes its the cause, but its not always tied together.
Now that I'm pregnant and already overweight though I see why they want you lose weight first, lol!

Vanishing twins is something they have suspected is more common but is usually undetected... where 2 eggs fertilize and start to implant but one miscarries. Sometimes this results in a bleed, sometimes it just gets absorbed.


----------



## winston83

caz & bob said:


> feel terrible think i am coming down with something xxxxxxxx

Hopefully it's a bfp bug xxx


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Me again! I have just done an ovulation test (very new to these!) It shows 2 lines-the test line is fainter than the control line. Does that mean anything at all to all you experts out there?!? The instructions say it means negative but is it that simple? Still getting pains in my ovary area.


----------



## Mum2miller

CupcakeClaire said:


> Me again! I have just done an ovulation test (very new to these!) It shows 2 lines-the test line is fainter than the control line. Does that mean anything at all to all you experts out there?!? The instructions say it means negative but is it that simple? Still getting pains in my ovary area.

Yee its a negative, it needs to be as dark pr darker than the control line. however you will prob notice it getting darker as you get closer to the surge so still monitor the neg ones. I found it helpful to go on peeonastick.com they have pics of all different tsts and pos and neg. goodluck.


----------



## daviess3

Ah thanks Lisa i have been researching all evening u may be on to something there i hope so!!! really want this to be my turn obviously i would be sad to have lost a twin but i would still love one!!! Will post as soon as i no! Hope ur feeling well with ur bubs x


----------



## daviess3

Caz i agree with winston bfp bug i want it to!!! Hope u feel better hun. It maybe start of morning sickness or something!! Fxd for you xx


----------



## lisaf

ooh yes, peeonastick.com is an amazing site! 
It really doesn't mean anything when its negative... each woman's body does different things... and each brand has different sensitivity levels

LH is always present in our bodies... the tests detect the surge that happens 12-48 hours before ovulation. The tests will react in some way to the LH in your body even if you aren't surging.
I have pics somewhere of all my OPKs... the ones that were close calls when the brand wasn't sensitive enough... the ones that were undeniably positive with the brand that was the best fit for me etc. If you're interested i can go post them in the testing threads and send you the link?


----------



## sma1588

im so happy and cant wait to start a new cycle...I GOT MY CLOMID TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sma1588

thats what im about to do all day today im so happy. so i got my provera,clomid,opk's and prego test....ready to go


----------



## lisaf

what cycle day are you?


----------



## sma1588

ummmm 15 i think...i need to recheck but i think its 15


----------



## 1hopefull

hi everyone! 

i am getting my blood test tomorrow (it will be 12DPO). started getting period cramps yesterday and they got worse today... i am really worried how i will handle a negative result. where is my PMA (i think it flew out the window months ago :haha:)

isn't someone testing on Thursday???


----------



## lisaf

hopefull - when do you get the results of the blood test?
The cramping can be such a good sign, but getting your hopes too high is pretty hard to handle too!


----------



## 1hopefull

hi lisaf, my office is really good with results and communication. they should be on the voicemail service (i call in for personal messages from the nurse) before 3pm. the question is do i call during work to wait till after....... :wacko:

so i just opened two fortune cookies:
1. this month will bring you much happiness
2. it is time to call family far away and share you great news

ok that helps my PMA.


----------



## snl41296

:happydance:


sma1588 said:


> im so happy and cant wait to start a new cycle...I GOT MY CLOMID TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 35_Smiling

hi all wow davis i sure hope all goes well goes well. boots and amy congrats! 

well as for me i am feeling alot better this evening wow...i so prayed of this now lets see if this flu didn't alter my ovulation next week wednesday! i will scream it it does! tomorrow is our 2nd wedding anniversay OMG! I feel so excited only because i was having surgury on our first wedding anniversay and my poor husband looke so sad...
i don't have a clue what to get him...he is so plain....

any ideas all i sure you folks been married longer then two years what you get your husbands???




1hopefull said:


> hi lisaf, my office is really good with results and communication. they should be on the voicemail service (i call in for personal messages from the nurse) before 3pm. the question is do i call during work to wait till after....... :wacko:
> 
> so i just opened two fortune cookies:
> 1. this month will bring you much happiness
> 2. it is time to call family far away and share you great news
> 
> ok that helps my PMA.

well those things come try when you believe them in heart! :happydance:


----------



## Quaver

sma1588 said:


> im so happy and cant wait to start a new cycle...I GOT MY CLOMID TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


1hopefull said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> i am getting my blood test tomorrow (it will be 12DPO). started getting period cramps yesterday and they got worse today... i am really worried how i will handle a negative result. where is my PMA (i think it flew out the window months ago :haha:)
> 
> isn't someone testing on Thursday???

Fingers crossed Thursday:flower:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Quaver

35_Smiling said:


> any ideas all i sure you folks been married longer then two years what you get your husbands???

We've been married for nearly year and half. On our 1st anniversary we just went out for a nice dinner that day, no gifts:flower:


----------



## inperfected

Hmm.. Fancy something for you to wear possibly? :) 

Been married 4 years, and can't remember getting him anything... We usually do something together on that day more than anything (i.e. go away, go out or something).


----------



## lisaf

The traditional 2nd anniversary gift is Cotton... which can be a nice set of sheets (and can make it sexy by making it about having sex in the sheets).
It can also be clothing of some sort.. a nice shirt etc.

The traditional 1st anniversary gift is paper... so I got my husband something I think was really neat. https://indigonight.com/
Its a picture of the stars and night sky on a night you choose (can be the first night your child is born, wedding night etc). You pick the foreground and give them the location and the date and they find the star configuration that was visible in that location on that night. My husband is an astronomy buff and he flipped over it!


----------



## jamie2882

Question?? Im on my 3rd day of Clomid, first round and I've been having cramps and pain in my ovaries. It's not intolerable, if it were I'd call my doctor, but its weird. It feels like light AF cramps mixed with the pain and twinges I usually feel around ovulation. I'm not being monitored so no scans or anything planned. Since I already O I am worried about hyper-stimulating or Oing really early, I'm only on CD 5. Anyone had similar feelings around this time??? Was everything OK?? I'm only on 50mg CD 3-7...any info would help calm my nerves. TY!


----------



## lovepink4

Hi girls! Congrats to everyone that got their BFP's recently!!!! jamie, i took 50mg days 5-9 and i had that same feeling too. im not being monitored either, my dr gave me a 3 month supply and said to call if i get bfp or up the dose after 3 cycles.

im technically 15dpo now since its after midnight lol but no af yet. i had off and on(like cramping for a couple minutes then it was gone) a few times on 12 and 13dpo, and my boobs are so sore it hurts to walk, and theyre huge! i know clomid can make pms symptoms worse and i was told it may make my cycles longer so im not trying to get all excited yet, tho my lp is usually 12 days. i'm going on CD32, my cycles havent been any longer than 31 days since my m/c, except for a cycle a few months ago where i got sick like a day before i was supposed to ovulate, and that cycle was 35 days. so i guess im gonna give it a few more days to see if af comes. where is everyone else at? hope youre all doing well!


----------



## lisaf

lovepink - why not test? :)


----------



## lovepink4

I'm so afraid of a bfn!! Its the worst feeling to think you're pregnant and get a negative(everyone here knows that! Lol) a couple people told me clomid could make my lp longer so my period would come later than usual, do you agree with that? You know so much information I figured I would ask! I think if af doesn't come by friday or saturday ill probably test. I don't keep hpt's in the house so that I don't blow through them and waste money haha


----------



## Quaver

lovepink4 said:


> I'm so afraid of a bfn!! Its the worst feeling to think you're pregnant and get a negative(everyone here knows that! Lol) a couple people told me clomid could make my lp longer so my period would come later than usual, do you agree with that? You know so much information I figured I would ask! I think if af doesn't come by friday or saturday ill probably test. I don't keep hpt's in the house so that I don't blow through them and waste money haha

Sounds good:flower:
My LP didn't change except for my 4th cycle where it was shorter (12 instead of 14):blush:


----------



## lovepink4

really? how many mg were you on? this is my first cycle and im on 50mg


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning ladies. :hi:

Hope everybody is ok

Welcome newbies.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Quaver

lovepink4 said:


> really? how many mg were you on? this is my first cycle and im on 50mg

50mg CD2-6:flower:


----------



## Quaver

MissyMooMoo said:


> Morning ladies. :hi:
> 
> Hope everybody is ok

Morning Missy :hi:
I have my follicle tracking scan tomorrow (CD14), no ewcm...:blush:


----------



## CupcakeClaire

That would be great-Thanks Lisa!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Quaver - Yes I think the Clomid can dry cm up so don't worry and I will be thinking of you.. Hope you find nice juicy follicles and lots of them!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

1 hopeful, yes it was me meant to be testing thursday but i broke tuesday :D lol POAS-aholic!

Lovepink, keep us updated and good luck :dance: xx

Morning missymoo :) im very good today how are you huni? x

Quaver - fingers crossed for you EWCM :) mine didnt dry up off clomid but i had other symptoms... :blush:

WELL LADIES :happydance::happydance::happydance: I think i got my BFP yesterday... 2nd cycle of clomid 50mg.. eeek and i retested this morning with a frer and they have come back with two PINK lines. im going to Drs tomorrow :lol: xxx (the FRER is today 1st one, and the 2nd is an IC i took yest :D)
 



Attached Files:







IMG00413-20101110-0755.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 22









IMG00408-20101109-1912.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 16


----------



## daviess3

Mrsganderson congrats hun i see both lines well done!!!! have a happy chilled 9months xx


----------



## DragonMummy

oh wow - congrats mrsg!!!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

I just cant wait to see it on the digi now :D im praying it will come back positive (Im just nervous even though i have 2positives now) xx


----------



## winston83

Congratulations mrsg xxxxx
Quaver good luck for tracking scan xxx
Morning everyone else how's everyone doing today xxx


----------



## winston83

MrsGAnderson said:


> I just cant wait to see it on the digi now :D im praying it will come back positive (Im just nervous even though i have 2positives now) xx

Go do a Digi it's soooo exciting xxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh wow MrsG that wonderful news!!!

How long were you trying before you went on Clomid? xxxx

Happy and chilled 9 months to you hun!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

my digi showed up before i got a line that good on a frer, hun x


----------



## Quaver

Congratulations MrsGAnderson!:wohoo:


----------



## Lisa84

Congratulations MrsG xx


----------



## snl41296

DragonMummy said:


> my digi showed up before i got a line that good on a frer, hun x

I never got a PG on a digi I would have loved too with my DD


----------



## snl41296

MrsGAnderson said:


> 1 hopeful, yes it was me meant to be testing thursday but i broke tuesday :D lol POAS-aholic!
> 
> Lovepink, keep us updated and good luck :dance: xx
> 
> Morning missymoo :) im very good today how are you huni? x
> 
> Quaver - fingers crossed for you EWCM :) mine didnt dry up off clomid but i had other symptoms... :blush:
> 
> WELL LADIES :happydance::happydance::happydance: I think i got my BFP yesterday... 2nd cycle of clomid 50mg.. eeek and i retested this morning with a frer and they have come back with two PINK lines. im going to Drs tomorrow :lol: xxx (the FRER is today 1st one, and the 2nd is an IC i took yest :D)

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congrats thats awesome news how long were you on clomid?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Thats what I'm wondering lol


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations MrsGAnderson!!!!! Fabulous news! The clomid club ladies seem to be on a roll! :) xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Whooooooooooooooooossss NEXT!!!!


----------



## Quaver

I'd love to volunteer, but I haven't ov'd yet:haha:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Sorry ladies been pretty busy today :lol: I was on clomid for 2cycles and iv been ttc for 11month now :) and its finally happened even though i thought this month we were out!

Thank you for all the congrats... im going to buy a digi as soon as my hubby finishes work at 2pm heehe... im so excited!

Fingers crossed there will be more good news this month too from more of us getting out :bfp:'s xxx


----------



## daviess3

Well i dont think its me more brown blood today not major but light flow an im waiting for gp to call back but receptionist thinks my hcg level is at 23.8 which is to low! but my cycles have been 40days lately so it maybe ok level!! I think i ov later anyway!! Waiting for doc to interpret the result an call me back!! 
Look at me trying to convince myself!! lol i have had bleeding bright red small clots first day now brown blood for 5days low hcg levels!! dont think theres much hope really!! 

Hope your all doing better than me xx


----------



## Joyful09

Congrats MrsG that's awesome I bet you can't wait to read it on a digital.


----------



## navywife04

I tested this morning... Big BFN.. I feel stupid for getting my hopes up this month. :( I scheduled an appointment for Monday to get approved to go to a fertility specialist!


----------



## Smile4me

Awww Navywife hun I'm sorry I can't bring myself to test either, I totally feel out and I'm just not feeling it this month.
:(

MrsG that is AWESOME Congrats hun how many dpo are you?
WOO HOOOOO that is fabulous!!!!

I will be the next one testing eeeeeek


----------



## navywife04

thanks. I'm hanging in there. :) 

how much longer are you going to wait until you test?


----------



## navywife04

Mrs.G, congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Smile4me

I dont know hun I just checked my cp and its firm and kinda in the middle not high though. I guess I will do one in the morning to get it out of my system. I almost stopped and got one on the way to work but I didn't want to be depressed all day at work with a ONE LINE Test on the brain.

Big Hugs to all of us still in the waiting...


----------



## McMummy

Massive congrats Mrs G!! 

I am 17dpo - no sign yet of AF but tested this morning and got :bfn: so not getting my hopes up. I have sore boobs but other than that, nothing. xx


----------



## Smile4me

17dpo? Do you usually have longer periods?


----------



## daviess3

Smile is cp high a sign of preg? mine was high today? i only just recently this month started checking cp so dont no that much a bout it? 
Good luck with testing and navy wife its not over till its over!!! sticky baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## lisaf

Congrats MrsG!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## Smile4me

I'm not sure hun, it varies for every woman just like everything else :-/
I had a high soft cervix when I was pregnant in June but I stopped checking after I had a confirmed HPT.


----------



## lisaf

Cupcake - Here is the post I started with my OPK experience with pictures when I had them.
https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulati...erience-different-brand-opks.html#post7687664

If anyone else is interested or frustrated with their OPKs, it may help?


----------



## Lisa84

hey LisaF my TTC guru!! Quick question do i need to be doing anything or taking anything in my 2ww. I'm worried about my dodgey PCOS hormones. Do these just right themselves with Clomid? Ive never ever had a 2ww before so i'm not used to feeling so helpless and out of control! xx


----------



## Dstnie

Good morning! I'm on my first month of clomid. On day 20 and have been "high" on my CBFM for 8 days! Is this normal? At this point, am I not going to ovulate? Or maybe I already did and the machine didn't recognize it?

Worried because I read somewhere in one of the forums that if you are "high" for more than 20 days you may be infertile...


----------



## McMummy

Smile4me said:


> 17dpo? Do you usually have longer periods?

Hi

Before starting clomid my cycles were usually 35days+ but AF always comes 14-15 days after ovulating so this is unusual...
My 1st cycle on Clomid was 28 days exactly and this cycle I am on CD30 (having ov on CD13) with no sign of AF other than sore boobs xxx


----------



## McMummy

Would all you lovely clomid ladies mind taking a look at the thread I started this afternoon with this months clomid dilemma & let me know what you think xx


https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/458500-clomid-dilemma.html


----------



## snl41296

davies ~ thinking of u how are u feeling?


----------



## Smile4me

Yes Davies please tell us what you found out hun...

cd26 and I'm cramping MF..ER!!!!!!!


----------



## daviess3

Smile cramps are sign hun!!
Found out nothing yet still waiting for gp to call back i called at 4.23!! To the min 23 is my lucky number!! LOL an she said as soon as doc gets a break in his surgery she will get him to look at results!! SO im none the wiser!! Im hoping she has got confused but no im kidding myself!! 
As i went into the hospital to get my blood done Puff daddys Missing you song came on which was my friend that passed away his funeral song! The next song was a funeral song from another friend! An i thought wow there with me an next song Robbie williams Angels!!! I think i no my outcome kind of dont want to hear it either!!! xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Davies - Oh wow that is so weird that that should happen. We are all thinking of you! xxx


----------



## snl41296

davies~ so sorry thinking of u :hug:


----------



## Smile4me

awww hun we understand completely!!!!!
I don't know about the cramping being a good sign but I swear if I get one more freaking email about pregnancy I'm going to scream or send hate mail to these people!!! I know they don't know but I have opted out of all these emails I've been signed up for... once they know your pregnant they bombard you with crap emails.
UGH sorry for the rant ladies, I try to keep a PMA but I tell you what, if AF shows I'm going to be gutted because we arent going back on Clomid until January :(


----------



## lisaf

lisa84 - there isn't much to do during the 2ww... I read somewhere that pineapple juice can help implantation so I was chugging it the month of my BFP... but then I got conflicting answers from other people about pineapple being bad, or only the core helps, but it can cause miscarriage so only eat the core up until 5dpo etc... So there isn't tons of information on it and I don't think it contributed at ALL to my BFP.. but hey, I love pineapple juice so it was a great excuse to drink it :haha:

Davies - hope you hear back before they close! :(


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks hun. I have never felt so helpless i hate it!! xx


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Aww Davies, I hope you get some answers soon. I can only imagine how frustrating and upsetting it must be.


----------



## 35_Smiling

1hope; :hi:

sma: o boy your clomids came! will you start this cycle or the next?

snl: hey girlie how are you doing? 

quaver: thanks well when I really think about it we couldn't do anything on our first 
anniversary I was in the hospital having surgery...so mmmm perhaps we would 
just go back to the resturant we first when on our date...sounds like a plan. 
Mmmm....pondering...

inperfect: now that sounds like a good plan...then he wouldn't deffinitly go out to 
dinner we'd be bd all night long lol

lisaf: thanks cotton...sheets...sex...damnn now that is a good combination!

jamie2882: yes i got the same thing on my first round...i felt prego too but i belive on 
the first round of clomid most women have symthoms of prego sorry...i hope 
it passes fast for you. my cycle was 6 days late too and also i had hot 
flashes, poopies sore, and very crampy but it passed on the second round. 
sorry...

lovepink: well good luck i hope you get your bfp this cycle!

missymo: :hi: morning...well its 2:30pm here so good afternoon not sure event to say good evening to you if your in the UK :rofl: 

quaver: whoohoo lucky you! good luck on your scan!

mrsg: OMG i am soo happy for you! woohoo!!!!

winston: Morning :hi:


----------



## Smile4me

Hi 35 :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

35 - its 18.52 so good evening haha :hi: How you are feeling?


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> 1hope; :hi:
> 
> sma: o boy your clomids came! will you start this cycle or the next?
> 
> snl: hey girlie how are you doing?
> 
> quaver: thanks well when I really think about it we couldn't do anything on our first
> anniversary I was in the hospital having surgery...so mmmm perhaps we would
> just go back to the resturant we first when on our date...sounds like a plan.
> Mmmm....pondering...
> 
> inperfect: now that sounds like a good plan...then he wouldn't deffinitly go out to
> dinner we'd be bd all night long lol
> 
> lisaf: thanks cotton...sheets...sex...damnn now that is a good combination!
> 
> jamie2882: yes i got the same thing on my first round...i felt prego too but i belive on
> the first round of clomid most women have symthoms of prego sorry...i hope
> it passes fast for you. my cycle was 6 days late too and also i had hot
> flashes, poopies sore, and very crampy but it passed on the second round.
> sorry...
> 
> lovepink: well good luck i hope you get your bfp this cycle!
> 
> missymo: :hi: morning...well its 2:30pm here so good afternoon not sure event to say good evening to you if your in the UK :rofl:
> 
> quaver: whoohoo lucky you! good luck on your scan!
> 
> mrsg: OMG i am soo happy for you! woohoo!!!!
> 
> winston: Morning :hi:

hi 35 thanks for thinking of me. i am hanging. I am CD 14 and still reading HIGH on my CBFM :growlmad: thought I would have ovulated today but I will BD today. we are doing every other day. thank god yesterday we didnt have too DH had a stomach virus and was throwing up all day :dohh:I am going to take a PIC of my OPK's u guys let me know what u think. I think I ovulated already I had the HIGH sex drive and the CM was watery then eggwhite, thats the sign I wanted. my temps even dropped hten went up so I will have u guys see ... give me a few I will do it now


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxxx


----------



## snl41296

ok girls since i have a cbfm and i have opk's i have to test the first thing in the morning with my clear blue, so I decide to test with the OPKs as well. I know its suppose to be after noon but wth right lol 
so here is a pic. I take 1 OPK in the early AM (with my CBFM) then late afternoon around 3/4pm 
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/nov20101.jpg


----------



## lisaf

none of those look positive to me snl
the latest one looks darker than the rest, but it also hasn't dried as much so I'm not sure :shrug:
it might be soon?


----------



## snl41296

lisaf said:


> none of those look positive to me snl
> the latest one looks darker than the rest, but it also hasn't dried as much so I'm not sure :shrug:
> it might be soon?

yea I know just sitting and waiting BD'ing every other day still :winkwink: when I get the + I GET A + LMAO its sooooooooo dark lol


----------



## daviess3

sorry ladies been trying to post think im having problems!! LOL
smile you make me laugh so true got my weekly email this week congrats 26weeks of pregnancy!!(erh i wish) Now sod of with ya shit emails!! LOL i feel ur pain!!
Ladies how we all doing?
Thankyou so much for all ur support dont no how i got through last few days but u all have really helped!!
Doc called at 6pm to say levels are actually 22.8 so really low and he wants me to do another bloody blood test!! Just to upset me a bit more!! So i have to go tom to pick up my form an go to hospital for test an they can see if the levels increasing! He said if i get any pain or clots to go straight to a and e!! So doesnt sound to hopeful to me!! SO gutted again just want it to be over if its over cant bear the thought of having another d and c!! Got my first positive pg test 8 days ago so my levels should be much more than this!!! I can only pray for a miracle! x


----------



## lisaf

ah, lol!! just like me then! I never needed the digital tests since mine were so dark it was pretty darned obvious.


----------



## Smile4me

SNL hun you could ovulate later, it looks like a rise to me, I ovulated on cd16 this cycle... Good Luck hun keep up the bding and the ovulation tests :)


----------



## lace&pearls

hiya just wondering if any of you clomid pros could help me :) lol I havent been on here in a while :blush:, I'm just about to start my 2nd round of 50mg clomid (first one didn't work) I am currently taking provera to induce a period, however I forgot to take one on day 3 as I was staying at a friend's house and didn't bring my tablets :dohh: by the time I got my tablets I had completely missed the dose by like 24 hours practically so just took the next one as normal the next day, so I have a tablet left, do I take it? and also will this affect me getting AF?

also another random question sorry lol, do you know of, or have you had any experience yourself, of 50mg not working the 1st month, but then working later on?.. the nurse at hosp has promised me a scan this time so that's good :) bt she said to try with 50mg again?? x


----------



## daviess3

Thanks for everything Lisa this is my test post!! LOL x


----------



## lisaf

Yay! Glad it worked!


----------



## daviess3

Thanks hun So what do you think of my situation? you think i should prepare myself xx


----------



## KellyW1977

right then girlies I need your help:flower:

I was prescribed Clomid at my fertility appointment 50mg days 2 - 5 as at my last appointment my Progesterone levels were 18 at cd21, Now I picked up the pills today at lunch and am waiting for AF to arrive not due for another 19 days :growlmad: however I come home today to find a letter from the hospital asking me to make contact for my Hysterosalpingogram between days 5 & 10, now we cant have sex from when AF arrives until after the test, therefore will I be ok to take the clomid or should I wait till the following cycle im just so confused right now I have know idea!

any help greatly appreciated :thumbup: 

Kelly xxx


----------



## lisaf

davies - I think its still 50/50 :hugs:

Kelly - you're actually NOT supposed to have sex before the HSG.. they don't want ANY chance of pregnancy when they do that. Once you've had it done, you should be free to have sex.
I had an HSG done on my last cycle and they were super paranoid about me having sex before it was done.
If your instructions say otherwise, I'd find that VERY odd.


----------



## winston83

Kelly wait till next cycle coz if ur af is due in 19 days then u have to wait 24-29 days for test u would be wasting it I might be wrong but I would defo wait huni xx


----------



## winston83

Don't no y but I decided to test today bfn a's I expected but just couldn't help it in 13 dpo cd30 of 35 test was a 50miu that's all I had but I been symptom spotting which I always say I wnt but hey ho lol got nipples like jelly beans lol look permanently aroused lol got snuffy nose headache backache bla bla so wish it was it but so sure it's not y does it have to be so hard for us when we are fantastic girls who totally deserve that bundle of joy am totally fed up right now but I no u girls will help me suck it up n get some pma sorry for sounding like a moaning cow lol xx


----------



## lisaf

winston - we're all allowed a moan now and then ... 13dpo is still a little early for a BFP on a 50miu test. :hugs:


----------



## winston83

Cheers lisaf i just feel like sacking the whole thing that way I will never be disappointed xx
Read your earlier post bout the thing u got ur hubby for anniversary it was my ten year in feb which is tin so I got a thing made for my hubby which was his fab tin of food (beans and little sausages) covered in glitter n love hearts with our wedding date engraved in he thaught it was fantastic and it's on display in our bedroom lol xxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

winstin: thats a good idear too. Mmmm

davis: well i hope by the second blood test it will say if you hcg going up or down...you would never know..fingers cross hugs

snl: i feel you...don't worry its coming really soon then you will get that bfp! keep bd and have loads of fun!

missymo: i am doing just grand today! but i can't say to much for my hubbie...hee hee i guess i spread my germs to him. O well that's marriage life right...we just love to share! lol lol :rofl:

smile: all goes well hun. sorry

dst: :hi: welcome...i wish you all the best...hope you get your bfp!

mcC: i am so sorry for the bfn today but who knows perhaps a few more days down the road you get a bfp!
naviewife: i wish you all the best...good luck

:hi: hi everyone!
well went to the doc today told him i stopped the clomids to give my boday a rest. we talked about getting the iui but i said not at this time (i really don't have a faith in them) then it told me the cost $350 each! the said Fu&% NO! sorry not paying that much...baby or no baby not going broke before i get a chance to concieve...so next cycle we try again on 100mg. he gave me 6 months supply so we will see what happens. 

my mom is in florida right not so she will be me up some pre-seed i hear you all talk about she be home saturday coming...so when do you start using it? each time you have bd?

Well i kinda mixed everything together thanks for the idea! lol watch when we come home later hee hee


BY THE WAY DID EVERYONE DID THEIR WEIGH IN ON MONDAY??? lol just checking lol


----------



## MrsGAnderson

aw winston that sounds brill :lol: lisa is right, your still early 13dpo to use a 50miu test.. try on 15dpo with it hopefuly youll get a bfp :D xxx


----------



## winston83

Hey 35 how's u babes xx


----------



## daviess3

Hi Winston go buy tesco the are super sensitive an cheap lol!! thanks 35 im trying to keep my fingers crossed!! LOL Good luck to u to hun sounds like ur getting sorted.
Snl just looked at ur opks Lisa`s right i dont think any looked 100percent but ur last one but in saying that i was using int cheapies this month as my cbfm broke!! was gutted!! An none of my tests went darker than that they all looked bit like urs an i obviously ov as got pg!! whether it stays or not is another story xx 
Sticky baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## winston83

Davies just wana say think ur a star and I'm really hopin that things turn out fandabidosey for u hun xx


----------



## daviess3

Thanks hun u all are really stopping me having a mental break down well of to bed ladies fingers crossed my baby is growing as i sleep!! Ya never no hugs and sticky baby dust to all u lovely ladies xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Night Davies. I think you are great too and a star and sooo brave. xxx


----------



## Smile4me

:hugs:awww we are so fortunate to have each other to go through this together


----------



## hlynn

hey ladies! im on cd 1 this will be my 3rd month of clomid (this time around) i am also taking fertileCM supplements and using preseed..and nothing is working so far..im thinking about getting fertilaid for men for DH..he hasnt had any tests done yet..the dr hasnt wanted to seeing is how we have gotten pregnant 3 times..last one was a chemical..so i figured his sperm was fine..but he has been drinking alcohol a little more than he used too (not too much but like 2 drinks every other night)...so maybe these supplements will help us out? i figured it cant hurt anyway right?


----------



## snl41296

ok girls I know I said I am NOT going to stress over BD'ing (this month)and we have been doing sooooooooooooo well every other day, as you can see on my chart. I have 5 HIGH days on my CBFM and I think maybe tomorrow maybe ovulation day or friday, that being said it is 8:35pm here and DH is playing xbox and no BD'ing in sight as of now. It may happen after midnight when we are in bed we do that sometimes. :winkwink: so what does that count as? thurs BD'ing? or Wen? so I can put it on my chart? it would be after midnight? :shrug: hey as long as the sperm is there to catch the egg I dont care when we BD lmao I am just glad I didnt ovulate today or I would be one pissed girl! :growlmad: and I dont want to ask him b/c he will just get mad saying lets go to work, lets make it our job. so i have not asked him all day and he knows we have too he is good like that, although he makes me wait forever :growlmad:


----------



## 1hopefull

mrsg- woohoo!!!!!!! congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

davies :hugs:

wintson: i hear you.. :hugs:

everyone else: :flower:

well, i got my :bfn: today. i am crushed. :cry: 

good luck to everyone still hoping for a Nov :bfp: hope we see a lot more good news!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lisaf

aw hopeful :hugs: I'd love to say you aren't out yet, but with a negative blood test at 12dpo I can't really see much reason to hope
Better luck next cycle :hugs:


----------



## wanting2010

Congrats on all the BFP's!! So excited for everyone!


----------



## Britt11

Hi ladies, I see a bfp from MrsG!!!! congrats
woo hoo, keep the bfps rolling

:hugs:


----------



## lovepink4

congrats mrsg!!! well i made it through another day without af and testing! im going on 16dpo, dh and i decided to wait until friday or saturday to test. its been a year this month that i got pregnant last, and we were both so excited to have gotten that bfp, and i miscarried 6 days after that so we're cautious. i just hope this isnt an indication of what my cycles will be like on clomid!(if we dont get the bfp of course). hope you all are well and good luck to us all!!!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning lovely clomid babes!!! xxx


----------



## daviess3

Morning Missy!! How you doing today?

Hopeful im sorry hun, fresh start i always get through it by thinking this is my month it will happen this month!!

Lovepink4 i hope youdont mind me asking but im not sure if im going through an early mc now i had one at 10weeks in july but i had similar story to you this time 3days after bfp im bleeding etc my question is how long after did you have hcg in your system im having a 2nd blood test today, had one done tues an hcg was very low!!! So confusing! You have done well not to test i would have to!! It should def show up now!! Good luck let us no the outcome of your testing xx


----------



## lovepink4

daviess3 said:


> Morning Missy!! How you doing today?
> 
> Hopeful im sorry hun, fresh start i always get through it by thinking this is my month it will happen this month!!
> 
> Lovepink4 i hope youdont mind me asking but im not sure if im going through an early mc now i had one at 10weeks in july but i had similar story to you this time 3days after bfp im bleeding etc my question is how long after did you have hcg in your system im having a 2nd blood test today, had one done tues an hcg was very low!!! So confusing! You have done well not to test i would have to!! It should def show up now!! Good luck let us no the outcome of your testing xx

Well I had started miscarrying on dec 9th, I spotted the day before and my hcg that day was 48, I didn't even have a dr yet and had JUST moved to a completely new area so to the hospital I went. A couple days later it was up to 82, and then had fallen to 0 by january. So in the short version it took about 3 weeks to be completely gone. Let us know what happens and good luck!


----------



## lovepink4

Oh I forgot to say, I'm not sure how high my hcg level got, once it started to go back down they told me to just take a preg test once a week until my next appt, and their preg test was negative when I went on january 11th. So crazy how I remember those dates and its been almost a year! Good luck at the dr!!


----------



## daviess3

Thanks lovepink4 its wierd they told me my level was 22.8! Which is obviously to low but i have been looking into vanishing twin syndrome an that makes hcg drop!! but i def haf pos preg test a week before that blood test so its doing my head in!! SO hard to deal with it again!! i just want it to be my turn!! I no theres people worse of than me my poor work collegue lost twin girls at 7months an had to give birth i cant imagine that!!! ANyway enough of the morbidness!! positive mental attitude is phrase of the day lol xx


----------



## lovepink4

Yeah i dont want to be negative either but maybe its starting to go down? im really no expert on this! lol. but i reaallyy hope thats not the case and maybe you just got the blood test too early? how many dpo were you tuesday? have you been bleeding alot? im sorry if you already said those answers, theres alot of posts here so its hard to remember! and thats so sad about your friend!! that would be awful!!!!


----------



## KellyW1977

lisaf said:


> davies - I think its still 50/50 :hugs:
> 
> Kelly - you're actually NOT supposed to have sex before the HSG.. they don't want ANY chance of pregnancy when they do that. Once you've had it done, you should be free to have sex.
> I had an HSG done on my last cycle and they were super paranoid about me having sex before it was done.
> If your instructions say otherwise, I'd find that VERY odd.

Hi Lisa

Sorry if post was confusing, they have said NOT to have sex from the moment AF starts(cd1 till after HSG), Your right it would be odd!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Davies - I am ok but the weather isn't. It's miserable and cold! Tomorrow I fly to Edinburgh and I really feel like a break. I just don't want to die on the plane lol


----------



## snl41296

morning girls....:flower:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning snl my lovely:flower:

Miserable weather isn't it! You ok hun? :thumbup:


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

Morning ladies :hi:

How's everyone feeling today?

I'm cd19 today and still no pos opk :( Think i'm out this month (again)

Sore breasticles have gone now aswell.... feeling really low


----------



## daviess3

Missy ur funny ur not gonna die on the plane im sure of it trust me if i can go an have 2 blood tests all by myself where i either normally hit someone faint stop breathing have panic attacks an so on!! Then you can get on plane for an hour, you will be absolutely fine!! I have been flying for 11 years an not died yet that im aware of lol!!!

Morning snl how you doing? Well just done my 2nd blood test so find out tom!!! Moment of truth!! what is with the weather today bloody horrible!! well did another digi this morn again got pg 1-2weeks!! I need shares in clearblue i swear!! hope were all good sticky baby dust xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Hi

Ive just been diagnosed with PCOS, have been suspecting it for a while, been ttc for a year now and GP just did 5 and 21 day bloods (and 28, and 35, meh). Sorry if these questions have been answered elsewhere, 1000+ pages of clomid club to go through, so im going to give that a miss :)

So Ive been put on Metformin, 500mg a day for now, seem to be tolerating it ok so far. Will increase the dose next week.

I am overweight but only actually need to lose 2 more bmi before I can be seen my the fertility clinic. I already lost around 1.5 stone, so another 10 lbs or so and I'll be seen by them

My GP has said to give it until after christmas and contact him again, they will see if the metformin has got me ovulating. Im going to buy some more CBFM strips for next month, had given up on testing after 4 months of nothing, was too depressing.

He said that they are able to prescibe the Clomid directly, so I wouldnt necessarily have to wait to see the fertility clinic.

So, some questions

How long do ppl find it takes them before they ovulate on metformin alone?

Are there any steps in the process which my GP isnt telling me about? From what hes saying, it seems like if im not ovulating on Dec 26th, he'll put me on Clomid, sounds a bit untrue tho rly (will post this on the clomid branch too).

Im taking agnus castus, is there anything else I can do to help things along? Have a friend whos an actupuncturist, wouldnt charge me mates rates, but do ppl find this helps?


----------



## Smile4me

Welcome Cranberry

Hello ladies

Well took a test and BFN!!!!!!!!!!
I'm going to take a while to think about what to do next. :(


----------



## daviess3

Oh smile sorry hun, think i will be joining u tom if ur not doing clomid till jan why not try isoflavorones? also royal jelly for egg quality? if i have mc i will be having a month without clomid!! cant take much more!! xx


----------



## Smile4me

Me either, mentally its really getting to me.....
I took royal jelly capsules and baby aspirin this cycle.
What is isoflavanes?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Davies - I hope your blood test is gonna be higher levels than other one and soo hope everything goes right for you.

Do you think I should tell the crew tomorrow on flight or just keep quiet. I feel kinda embarassed and don't want them to think I am a special case or just special lol


----------



## MrsHennieB

:hi: Hi ladies!! Quick little "up to speed" .....Took first cycle of Clomid days 2-6. Got positive opk CD14, which means I prob ov'd CD16. Anyhoo, last night (11dpo) had some pink cm (small amount). I am expecting :witch: today, so I went to bed with adequate protection, thinking af had come a day early. Awoke this morning to normal cm, af hadn't arrived. Anyone heard of this? Could I have inplanted a day before af due?? I'm absolutely bamboozled and really hope someone can help, or shall I post question in another area? Thanks girlies xxxHelenxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxx


----------



## daviess3

Mrs hennie some people get implantation pink or brown up to 12dpo so never give up hope! Its not over till its over i thought i didnt ov this month so!! I say wait couple of days an test!!

Smile isoflavourones are a natural clomid basically there meant to do the same thing just pick them up in uk in tesco so walmart i would say you could probably get them, but they are meant to be nearly the same worth a go!! Google them hun see what you think x
Missy thanks hun i so pray for good results stomach felt full today an got home an slept for an hour and a half been like that last few days! Maybe just emotional roller coaster im on!!
defo tell crew just say when you get on (not at the door as you will hold everyone up) lol just go to the galley an say you have a friend whos crew an your a really nervous flyer an sometimes you have panic attacks so your friend told you to tell the crew!! just say im sure i will be fine but just incase!! Honestly hun they really wont mind an if they do there shit at there job and dont worry about what they think lol!! Who you flying with ba or someone? I work for Thomson xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Easyjet for Edinburgh lol. When we go to St Petersburg I think it is swiss air x


----------



## sma1588

good morning/afternoon ladies...

so i just looked at ff on ipod app and i guess im on cd 19 but yesterday had a almost + opk along with some goopy streatchy cm im not to sure if that means im about to O or what.....it was watery from cd 14 and now im getting light opk this morning...


----------



## lisaf

cranberry987 said:


> So, some questions
> 
> How long do ppl find it takes them before they ovulate on metformin alone?
> 
> Are there any steps in the process which my GP isnt telling me about? From what hes saying, it seems like if im not ovulating on Dec 26th, he'll put me on Clomid, sounds a bit untrue tho rly (will post this on the clomid branch too).
> 
> Im taking agnus castus, is there anything else I can do to help things along? Have a friend whos an actupuncturist, wouldnt charge me mates rates, but do ppl find this helps?

I did acupuncture for several months. I don't think it helped my fertility issues but it was invaluable for stress relief! I always say it was like therapy with a foot rub!

Most doctors want you to have a period/bleed before putting you on Clomid, so if you don't ovulate by Dec 26th, he may put you on provera first to cause a bleed.. the protocol for that is usually taking the provera for 5-10 days then waiting for a period which usually comes within a week of the last pill but can take up to 2 weeks for some people.

Have you tried or considered charting your BBT? it doesn't warn you before ovulation, but it confirms it happens and you'll know if/when AF is due and if you timed sex correctly no matter when you ovulate in your cycle.

Metformin, as I understand it helps more with the weight issues... for SOME women, the weight can be a contributing factor to their irregular/non-ovulatory cycles.. .so losing the weight can sometimes bring your cycles back. Its not a drug that has a direct effect on fertility if that makes sense.



KellyW1977 said:


> Hi Lisa
> 
> Sorry if post was confusing, they have said NOT to have sex from the moment AF starts(cd1 till after HSG), Your right it would be odd!

AH! That makes more sense!! Lol... but I'd say YES its still totally worth doing the clomid! I got my BFP on the cycle I had my HSG!


----------



## daviess3

Ladies ladies i cant stop thinking about my levels!!!! I want to no but i dont!!! I dont want to no bad news but would like to no now if its good!! I have a very full feeling down below not bloated really but feel like i really need a wee an def weeing more often!! Nothing else though apart from sleepiness!! Brown spotting stopped never been so pleased to see cm!! (sorry for tmi)!!!! How we all doing?


----------



## lisaf

aw daviess... you've been so strong through all of this. The earliest you can find out is tomorrow, right? Anyway you can distract yourself for the rest of today?


----------



## snl41296

hey lisa u were sooooooooooooooo RIGHT take a look at my OPK NOW 
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/Nov112010.jpg
today and tomorrow is the day! and we BD'ed today right on target and will again sat!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

looks good snal wooppp get having :sex: hun xxxxx


----------



## snl41296

caz & bob said:


> looks good snal wooppp get having :sex: hun xxxxx

:happydance::happydance: thank you thank you we did today and will again sat. he will not do tomorrow I know for a fact lol low sex drive he has. we have been BD'ing like mad! every other/every 2 days


----------



## lisaf

snl - I understand the low sex drive thing! Lol! We only Dtd 3 times my whole cycle with my BFP!


----------



## daviess3

Thanks Lisa i no gotta stay calm!! good luck snl fingers crossed for you and lots of sticky baby dust!!! 
SHould defo no tom lisa have my appointment at 330pm uk time so about 1030am ur time! So i will be coming straight home to post either way!! So nervous but feel like i been getting tingling feeling down below tonight an v hungary an also nauseaus! dont no if symptom spotting but testing every time i wee an all still pos!!! x


----------



## Smile4me

Good LUck SNL!!

Passing Positive vibes to you Davies hun


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Evening Ladies,

I have been thinking a bit more about the fact that I won't be having follicle tracking when I start taking Clomid in a couple of weeks. I decided to see what I could find out on the good old internet and have found a place in London.It appears that you can pay to have the tracking done at this private hospital and £50 doesn't seem that bad, although it does say that they suggest 3 scans per cycle which could be a bit difficult as it would mean travelling back and forth to London. 

What do you think? Has anyone else in the UK done this?

It wont let me post a link to the clinic as I havent posted 10 messages yet! Grrrr! I will keep trying.


----------



## lovepink4

hi everyone! well im out, af was here when i woke up, 16dpo! so another clomid cycle for me. good luck to everyone!!


----------



## lisaf

I had 2 scans per cycle... one at the beginning with some bloodwork to make sure I was ok to start a cycle (I had a cyst, but the bloodwork showed it was non-functioning so I could go on the clomid). Then the scan prior to ovulation... I timed it right so I got the scan right before ovulation so they got a good view.. if they do the first scan too early the follicles won't be big enough.. if they do it too late, its of no use.


----------



## Lisa84

If my blood come back 'normal' and that i ovulated this cycle i wont receieve any trackin or bloodwork for any cyckes goin forward. It makes me very nervous i had considered havin at least one scan privately but we just cant afford that :( xx


----------



## cranberry987

lisaf said:


> I did acupuncture for several months. I don't think it helped my fertility issues but it was invaluable for stress relief! I always say it was like therapy with a foot rub!
> 
> Most doctors want you to have a period/bleed before putting you on Clomid, so if you don't ovulate by Dec 26th, he may put you on provera first to cause a bleed.. the protocol for that is usually taking the provera for 5-10 days then waiting for a period which usually comes within a week of the last pill but can take up to 2 weeks for some people.
> 
> Have you tried or considered charting your BBT? it doesn't warn you before ovulation, but it confirms it happens and you'll know if/when AF is due and if you timed sex correctly no matter when you ovulate in your cycle.
> 
> Metformin, as I understand it helps more with the weight issues... for SOME women, the weight can be a contributing factor to their irregular/non-ovulatory cycles.. .so losing the weight can sometimes bring your cycles back. Its not a drug that has a direct effect on fertility if that makes sense.
> 
> !

Ive tried BBT - did it for about 5 months and had no real spikes, it just randomly went up and down, stopped after a while, was again, just too depressing. 

I might try isoflavanes next cycle at the end of Nov - seems to be similar to clomid, and my next cycle should start early jan. GP has said he can prescribe it with the clinics agreement, so im hoping that its just a case of bosh pills, get preg. Im going to see if i can get husband tested before I start tho I think, thats the next thing which will go tits up.

Many thanks


----------



## winston83

I can't believe how it varies in the uk I get 21 day bloods and I get day 13 and 16 follicle tracking scans it's fantastic here but it's shite elsewhere
How's everyone doing 
Davies hang in there darlin let's keep pma lots of hugs xxxx


----------



## Lisa84

I got CD10,12 abd 14 scans with this cycle. I can understand them doin it for 2 then leavin u to go it alone but just 1 cycle doesnt seem enough. Just want to know that clomid is workin consistantly.


----------



## Smile4me

I'm not giving up on this cycle until the bloody bitch shows up on Saturday and if she doesn't then I will test because today would be cd11 and I didn't get a positive test in May until cd12 so ???? 

Davies, I will look into isoflavour or however you spell it. :)


----------



## Smile4me

ahhh ok so isoflavournes are for women who don't ovulate, I ovulate so I don't know what else to do.... dh has a low motility


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Well...I have just sent an email to a local private clinic enquiring about paying for the scans. I will see what they say. I know it will drive me mad if I don't know whether the Clomid is working or not! Fingers crossed that it isn't majorly expensive.


----------



## daviess3

Cupcake i am in essexuk an i dont get any tracking scans either scares the life outta me if i have bad news tom im not leaving till i get something more!! He wont even refer me to a gyne coz i got pg in may erh hello i mc!!! there is clearly a problem!! Winston thanks hun trying to be pos!! Did you have to get ur referal to a gynae before you had ur tracking scans etc? x


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Davies, I really hope you get good news tomorrow. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and will keep checking in here for any news. Good luck. 

I think it is terrible that we don't get tracking scans when others in the UK do, how is that at all fair???


----------



## McMummy

I'm in Somerset but come under Wiltshire primary care trust & I don't get any scans or bloods so haven't a clue how successful the clomid is being. :wacko:

I am on cd31 today and had +ve opk on cd13 so I'm 18dpo... no :witch: but getting :bfn: when I test... confused.com xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I will have to go on the computer in the Hotel in Edinburgh to check on your results Davies. I am hoping for good luck. Now you have told us about these symptoms I have hope for you! x


----------



## winston83

Hiya Davies yeah I'm under a fs at the mo but I will say didn't get tracking until I went up to 100mv now I'm at 150 if I can't fit the scans in on the right days I have to either skip that mnth or sign a form that says I accept responsibility for overstimulation or multiple preg how weird is that I wouldn't care if it was multiple if it meant I was preg there seems to be new babies everywhere I look xxxx


----------



## lisaf

winston - the problem is if you concieve more than twins.. there can be risks that make selective reduction the advisable medical choice for you and the babies in there.
Because I had 4 follicles, my doctor only wanted me to TTC this last cycle if I was willing to consider selective reduction...


----------



## McMummy

Totally agree with that Winston83 ..... EVERYONE seems to be pregnant or with new born baby at the mo :cry:

In the past month two of my friends have had (unwanted) pregnancy scares... two of my cycle buddies have got their :bfp: this week.... this TTC melarkey is so tough sometimes xx


----------



## snl41296

davies~ praying for good news hun :dust: 

Lisa you think I covered it if we do saturday? take a look at my chart just to make sure? I think I am good to go


----------



## lisaf

I think if you could go tomorrow that would be 'better' but since you went today and you'd gone recently enough that his swimmers were refreshed, you have decent chances!
How many days after a positive OPK do you usually ovulate?


----------



## snl41296

lisaf said:


> I think if you could go tomorrow that would be 'better' but since you went today and you'd gone recently enough that his swimmers were refreshed, you have decent chances!
> How many days after a positive OPK do you usually ovulate?

um...... LMAO not sure but I have a ? can you ovulate MID~Day? like as I was peeing today, i wanted to see how dark the lines got and they GOT MAJORRRRRRRR DARK! I am so loving that I BD'ed today. :happydance: feeling good about that. Not sure what will tomorrow bring, but I know saturday is a GOOOOOOOOOOOOO :happydance:


----------



## snl41296

lisaf said:


> I think if you could go tomorrow that would be 'better' but since you went today and you'd gone recently enough that his swimmers were refreshed, you have decent chances!
> How many days after a positive OPK do you usually ovulate?

im going back now to look at my chart and see


----------



## 1hopefull

smile: :hugs: hope the stupid witch doesn't show

MrsH: FX!

snl: yippee! good looking opk's. happy :sex:

davies: hope your appt gives you some good news tomorrow. :hugs:

lovepink: :hugs: stupid :witch:

McM: :hugs:

Winston: how is 150mg clomid? does it make you sicker/more side effects than a lower dose?

my dr is putting me on 150mg (was not expecting that already). any ladies on 150mg? i am a bit worried cause 100mg make me :sick: .... still waiting for AF to show up.


----------



## lisaf

snl41296 said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> I think if you could go tomorrow that would be 'better' but since you went today and you'd gone recently enough that his swimmers were refreshed, you have decent chances!
> How many days after a positive OPK do you usually ovulate?
> 
> um...... LMAO not sure but I have a ? can you ovulate MID~Day? like as I was peeing today, i wanted to see how dark the lines got and they GOT MAJORRRRRRRR DARK! I am so loving that I BD'ed today. :happydance: feeling good about that. Not sure what will tomorrow bring, but I know saturday is a GOOOOOOOOOOOOO :happydance:Click to expand...

You can ovulate any time of day... you must be reaching the peak of your surge then if they are darker. I usually ovulate a day or two after my first surging OPK.


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: just popping in! hope everyone is doing well...bye for now...


----------



## sma1588

my boobs hurt!!!!!! i think it is O time, we BD last night and i guess we will tonight as well


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning lovely Clomid Babes :hi:


----------



## winston83

Hopeful i have been really lucky haven't had any side effects with any of my cycles I take my pills just before bed xx


----------



## Annie18

Morning everyone,

hope you all ok, not read back through everything as only just logged on after operation. finally feel bit more back in the land of the living, sore but ok, just wait now to see whether the drilling works. Any bfp whilst was away? x


----------



## daviess3

Morning Ladies few more hours before my appointment suspense is killing me! Do i call to get result even though i want to see doc anyway or do i hope my patience will be rewarded if i wait till my appointment time?

Hope flight was ok missy thanks for checking will post as soon as i no!!

Snl opks all sounds good hope its ur month hun.

Winston thats what my doc wants to put me on next month i been on100mg for 2 months now!! Bloody nightmare!! not even a blood test! fxd for you i no what u mean every1 pg i turned on tv wed morn there talking about some football guys wife given birth while he was commentating! Then the weather girl comes on an shes pg then bloody holly on this morning!! I must have had about 3 work collegues give birth this week an about 5 anounce there pg i want to scream shut up its not great for everyone OK so stop bloody bragging!!!!!!! So bitter arent i!!!
Hope ur ok annie?

Sma good luck hun.

Hopeful i think you will be fine hun as long as you take them at night like winston said i took mine then an only had hot flashes an weight gain but will all be worth it to get my baby!!

Well im going to have a massive fry up with my friend whos pg!! (why would i do it to myself) Im kinda hoping my stomach will pick on pg vibe from hers lol!!! No not really but that would be great she is the only one of my friends i havent seen so i think she was going to start to take it personally!! anyway diet is out window!!!

Well see you all soon i will post as soon as i no im hopeful nervous but i think deep down i no its not good!!! Im so nervous thats why im rambling on!! Soz ladies talk soon hope all ok an sticky baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## snl41296

good luck davies thinking of you today! 
AFM~ I am not going with my CBFM this month its not picking up my surge. 
:-k now #7 days and its still only HIGH I may stop today peeing and wasting sticks. b/c clearly my OPKS are SOOOOOOOOOOOOO DARK ITS CRAZY! this morning again way dark I may just tell DH I am ovulataing today and maybe we can do stuff again today :winkwink: lets see how that works out... crossing fingers ok :thumbup: then at night would be great too closer to tomorrow :winkwink: but thats all with me =) crossing fingers for u davies :hugs:


----------



## snl41296

lisaf said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> I think if you could go tomorrow that would be 'better' but since you went today and you'd gone recently enough that his swimmers were refreshed, you have decent chances!
> How many days after a positive OPK do you usually ovulate?
> 
> um...... LMAO not sure but I have a ? can you ovulate MID~Day? like as I was peeing today, i wanted to see how dark the lines got and they GOT MAJORRRRRRRR DARK! I am so loving that I BD'ed today. :happydance: feeling good about that. Not sure what will tomorrow bring, but I know saturday is a GOOOOOOOOOOOOO :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> You can ovulate any time of day... you must be reaching the peak of your surge then if they are darker. I usually ovulate a day or two after my first surging OPK.Click to expand...

So I am going to tell DH I am ovulating today and I am ok with the night time BD'ing today/midnight or so closer to tomorrow... ya know. I will show u the pics I took this morning of yesterdays and this mornign at 6am.. so dark so happy heehee..


----------



## KellyW1977

daviess3 said:


> Morning Ladies few more hours before my appointment suspense is killing me! Do i call to get result even though i want to see doc anyway or do i hope my patience will be rewarded if i wait till my appointment time?
> 
> Hope flight was ok missy thanks for checking will post as soon as i no!!
> 
> Snl opks all sounds good hope its ur month hun.
> 
> Winston thats what my doc wants to put me on next month i been on100mg for 2 months now!! Bloody nightmare!! not even a blood test! fxd for you i no what u mean every1 pg i turned on tv wed morn there talking about some football guys wife given birth while he was commentating! Then the weather girl comes on an shes pg then bloody holly on this morning!! I must have had about 3 work collegues give birth this week an about 5 anounce there pg i want to scream shut up its not great for everyone OK so stop bloody bragging!!!!!!! So bitter arent i!!!
> Hope ur ok annie?
> 
> Sma good luck hun.
> 
> Hopeful i think you will be fine hun as long as you take them at night like winston said i took mine then an only had hot flashes an weight gain but will all be worth it to get my baby!!
> 
> Well im going to have a massive fry up with my friend whos pg!! (why would i do it to myself) Im kinda hoping my stomach will pick on pg vibe from hers lol!!! No not really but that would be great she is the only one of my friends i havent seen so i think she was going to start to take it personally!! anyway diet is out window!!!
> 
> Well see you all soon i will post as soon as i no im hopeful nervous but i think deep down i no its not good!!! Im so nervous thats why im rambling on!! Soz ladies talk soon hope all ok an sticky baby dust to all xxxx


Thinking of you Davies, Enjoy the fry up and stay strong hun xxx


----------



## snl41296

lisaf~ take a look now 
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/nove1220102.jpg


----------



## mrphyemma

Just popping in to wish you luck at the Doctors today Davies :hugs:

Hope everyone else is good? I am CD15 and still waiting for a +opk. 

snl your opk looks fab for today. Get thee to the boudoir! ;) x


----------



## snl41296

mrphyemma said:


> Just popping in to wish you luck at the Doctors today Davies :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone else is good? I am CD15 and still waiting for a +opk.
> 
> snl your opk looks fab for today. Get thee to the boudoir! ;) x

going to try :winkwink: if not tomorrow I will. I am going to tell DH I am ovulating today :thumbup:


----------



## Smile4me

UGH the witch is absolutely going to be here today, major Cramps ... I feel like a baby, I got to work and my cube buddy smiles and says Good Morning and I said Good Morning and she said what's wrong your not your cheery self today... I said well I'm just not in a great mood, cramps etc. and she said oh I'm sorry you're still trying to have a baby aren't you? UGH I lost it and am still teary eyed. :(


----------



## Lisa84

Smile4me said:


> UGH the witch is absolutely going to be here today, major Cramps ... I feel like a baby, I got to work and my cube buddy smiles and says Good Morning and I said Good Morning and she said what's wrong your not your cheery self today... I said well I'm just not in a great mood, cramps etc. and she said oh I'm sorry you're still trying to have a baby aren't you? UGH I lost it and am still teary eyed. :(


:hugs::hugs: Big hugs to you Smile xx


----------



## snl41296

Smile4me said:


> UGH the witch is absolutely going to be here today, major Cramps ... I feel like a baby, I got to work and my cube buddy smiles and says Good Morning and I said Good Morning and she said what's wrong your not your cheery self today... I said well I'm just not in a great mood, cramps etc. and she said oh I'm sorry you're still trying to have a baby aren't you? UGH I lost it and am still teary eyed. :(

BIG BIG :hug: to you


----------



## hlynn

hello everyone..well cd 3 here and still no sign of a real AF..ive had only brown spotting and a couple times have had gushes of brown CM looking stuff..no new blood what so ever..when i put it in a tampon it actually really irritated me (sorry tmi) so i had to take it out..i did have a tiny bit of dark dark red blood on the tip but thats the most..it was really uncomfortable to have it in so i only kept it in for 3 hours then i had to take it out..it actually hurt. so i went and bought pads..i havent even close to filled one up..ive had a liittle bit of brown spots on every single one of the pads..and today im barely even on AF anymore but still feel really wet down there if u know what i mean. im a bit worried that clomid could have messed this up..do periods like this indicate thin lining or something? im pretty worried. last period i had i did have some regular blood, but only one day some spotting of regular blood and the next for a couple hours and then it went to brown spotting..i told the dr and she said that was fine..but idk about no regular red blood at all..has anyone else had this on clomid and been fine?


----------



## daviess3

Smile so sorry hun some people are so bloody insensitive!!! A baby is the biggest thing in the world she makes it sound like ur not still going on about what you had for lunch silly cow!!

Well i went to doc he said my levels have gone up to 37 from 22 so thats quite a good sign he said they like to see nearly double in 2-3 days so mine wasnt even 2 days an the have nearly doubeld he said he is quite happy with that just to take my prog 2 daily morn an night an folic acid obviously!! he said do a preg test every few days but just keep positive he said he doesnt want me to do blood tests all time coz i will just get wound up about them an i need to chill out!! an no amount of testing will change it!! he said if your going to mc then u will like if ur going to have a healthy pg u will!! So fxd for me pls ladies!!! Gotta go back at the end of the month unless i bleed or having cramping before!! soo nervously excited!! xx


----------



## loopylew2

That is such excellant news Davies....have yourself a nice spoiled and restful weekend.......xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

davies - so GLAD to hear the levels were on their way up! 
Here is the calculator tool I told you about: https://www.betabase.info/doublingCalc.php
I guessed that your first was done at 1pm on Tuesday and the 2nd at 11am on Thursday (just aproximating) and the result was a doubling time of 61 hours... 48-72 is considered normal!


----------



## Smile4me

Yay Davies that's fabulous news hun :happydance:

Just go rent yourself some good movies and veg all weekend :)


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Smile so sorry hun some people are so bloody insensitive!!! A baby is the biggest thing in the world she makes it sound like ur not still going on about what you had for lunch silly cow!!
> 
> Well i went to doc he said my levels have gone up to 37 from 22 so thats quite a good sign he said they like to see nearly double in 2-3 days so mine wasnt even 2 days an the have nearly doubeld he said he is quite happy with that just to take my prog 2 daily morn an night an folic acid obviously!! he said do a preg test every few days but just keep positive he said he doesnt want me to do blood tests all time coz i will just get wound up about them an i need to chill out!! an no amount of testing will change it!! he said if your going to mc then u will like if ur going to have a healthy pg u will!! So fxd for me pls ladies!!! Gotta go back at the end of the month unless i bleed or having cramping before!! soo nervously excited!! xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
omg I want to cry for you 
how exciting!


----------



## 35_Smiling

winston: i feel what you mean. everywhere i turn i see pregnant moms and only wish...i get really down somtimes but i just think well god has a plan kennesha i tell meself over and over to try to get me up again...I believe our time is coming...its just the when that bugs me down...

lisaf: (or anyone) what time of day you did you opk testing? I have done mine at 2pm but it seems that is too late...:shrug:

McM: girl i so feel you on that grrr:grr:

snl: :hi: hey girl how are you and hubbie:sex::sex:...came up for air yet?? :rofl:

sma: good luck girl! have loads of fun :sex::happydance:...

missymo: :hi: back at ya! lol

ann: i hope you feel better really soon...all the best.:hugs:

mrp: don't worry its coming...how are you doing other then that?:hugs:

s4m: i am so sorry the :witch:is coming (i hope not tho). :hugs:

hlm: :hi: are you. welcome...are you testing yet:shrug::test:? i know it can be stuff to see the bfn but what if its a bfp?

davis: well that is good news! i don't care you got your bfp!!!!!!whoohoo! lol lol:happydance::yipee::wohoo:

caz: :wave::hi: girl popping in and out are you! lol

lisaf: wow you are so right! i just wished it would be okay for her...:happydance: so how are is your orange and you/hubbie doing?


----------



## lisaf

35 - I tested at 11am and also at 5pm (or 4pm if it was a weekend).
My darker lines were almost always the 11am ones. I did get an almost positive on 11am, forgot my 5pm test and tested at 11pm and got a super dark positive... so who knows...
Lol, I'm a bit obsessive though and tested 2x a day since I was using cheap OPKs.


----------



## caz & bob

35 yes hun haha xxxx


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Davies, that is great news :happydance: Sounds really positive. I'll continue to keep my fingers crossed for you.

Well, I have taken my first Provera tablet this morning and will up my Metformin dose to 1500mg before bed tonight. 
I'm not sure if it is the Provera but I don't feel well. I feel sick and have an upset stomach (sorry TMI!) Anyone else felt like this on Provera so soon after starting it? I seem to be fine on the Metformin which was a surprise, as I was sure I was going to suffer.

Could those of you that have taken or are still taking Provera, let me know what to expect and what you experienced pleased? i.e. When to expect period to show etc.

Thanks everyone. Hey...It's the weekend!!! :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

I didn't get an upset stomach on provera but I've heard that is THE most common side effect from the metformin... yet you haven't upped your dose yet? So I'm not sure!

I didn't notice anything while I took it and I got my period about 3-5 days after my last tablet.


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Thanks Lisa. Perhaps I have just picked up a bit of a bug or eaten something a bit dodgy! I can't wait to get started on the Clomid now (although hope the side effects aren't as bad as some people say they are :?)

How are you today?


----------



## lisaf

I'm fine... I had a horrid stomach bug on my July cycle... had serious issues for weeks. Doc's couldn't find anything so they said it must be a virus and that it had to run its course. Hopefully your upset will go away faster than mine did!


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Oh no, you poor thing. I'm sure mine isn't anything to worry about, I just wanted to check if I could blame it on the Provera! Early night for me I think. This TTC business sure wears you out...and thats before I have even got to the ovulation and baby dancing stage!!!


----------



## snl41296

hey 35 ~ I am trying to get DH to BD tonight :haha: I hope it works...


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl: omg! have loads of fun i right behind you. :rofl:

lisaf: thanks well perhaps i should try to earlier for now on and see what happens. I will try this at 11am too. i did it todayt at 4pm but got a dim line. we will see what happens tomorrow.

cupcake/liasf: so what Provera is used for? to start the af?? Hey cupcake i was sick over the week end. so perhaps it left my house and went to you.

well i hope everyone is doin well. everyone have a great evening. going to my son's soccor game. chat later.


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Hey Smiling, yes Provera is used to induce a period. I only have 1-2 natural periods a year! Maybe you have transferred me your sickness over the forum!!!
Enjoy the soccer game!


----------



## sma1588

i have to say i love provera, its the only thing that gets me started before 3 weeks. i was taking other progestrone pills and would start my period untill 3 weeks after the last pill! with provera i only have to take 5 pills and start 2 to 3 days after the last pill. i just dont like the cramping it gives me !


----------



## daviess3

Thanks Ladies so nervously excited! First blood test was at 2.30pm tues second was at 1230pm thus so it came out at 66 doubling score dont really understand how u no which is normal on that site but you no what ur doing an im impressed anyway!! keeping my fingers firmly crossed!!!! wish you all to get a healthy bfp this cycle sticky baby dust girls xxx


----------



## lisaf

that site lists doubling times based on HCG level (because it slows down when they get higher)... it also lists normal HCG levels based on dpo
According to their site, the average doubling time for your level is faster than every 48 hours, but from what I've read in plenty of other places, its still considered normal if it doubles within 72 hours.


----------



## snl41296

so girls I HIGHLY DOUBT I will be BD'ing tonight :nope: I hope I Did it enough. I will be in shock if he does anything. I hate low sex drives! :growlmad: I am so different I can have it every day. Him once a month if that


----------



## Nightnurse

*All done with my clomid not the wait for O*


----------



## Nightnurse

Me - *32*
DF - *38*

Together *11 1/2 yrs*
*NTNP *for about *9 yrs* = No BFP'S

Clomid Round 2 *(3 mth protocol)*
*50 mg*,Days 3 - 7
Testing around December 8th
No follow ups as of yet

did I miss anything, if so will edit...


----------



## daviess3

Thanks Lisa my doc was really happy with the increase so i just have to be hopeful!!X


----------



## snl41296

OK girls first off Good morning.... all :flower:
a few things,
I didnt BD yesterday/last night at all :cry: that was my darkest OPK. I am so thankful I am using OPK's as well. B/C my CBFM is not detecting my surge. Today I just wanted to do one more day of peeing on the stick and I did and the surge is NOT PICKING UP, that being said I will not continue using my monitor this cycle, maybe its a sign :winkwink: I pray to god we BD today at some point :cry: jeeze I really wish DH didnt have a low sex drive. It kills me. He has been doing so well, and the time I really need to BD he is not :cry: I am hoping the time we did was ok but I dont have good hopes. setting myself up for that :bfn: if you know what I mean. 
He also said yesterday he will NOT get tested :cry: we had a fight about it and said he is fine :cry: I just dont get it anymore :cry: after this cycle I will be so done, I cant beg him to get checked when he doesnt want to. I said well then you really DONT WANT anymore kids. he swares up and down he does but I just dont know anymore :cry: Thats where we stand as of now. hey maybe doing it on thurs was good and they will wait for the egg. I lost all hope this month girls :cry:


----------



## Lisa84

Well im 6DPO and im officially an emotional wreck. I seriously am cryin at everything!! Does Clomid make it worse or is this just normal emotions for after ovulation. My body is so not used to this ovulating malarky haha xx


----------



## snl41296

Lisa84 said:


> Well im 6DPO and im officially an emotional wreck. I seriously am cryin at everything!! Does Clomid make it worse or is this just normal emotions for after ovulation. My body is so not used to this ovulating malarky haha xx

For me it doesnt do anything clomid, no side effects no nothing. :shrug: but then again I ovulate I am just taking clomid to drop more eggs get the sperm more targets so to speak..


----------



## daviess3

lisa84 i get more emotional defo!! all just ya hormones hunny x
snl i brought a home sperm test off ebay my hubby didnt want to do it either but when i said can do it at home he was ok!! 

Hows everyone feeling caz? smile? lovepink? 

Missy how was ur flight hun? xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies been spending today got loads it my birthday big 30 getting old xxxxxx


----------



## Lisa84

Happy Birthday Caz xx


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> lisa84 i get more emotional defo!! all just ya hormones hunny x
> snl i brought a home sperm test off ebay my hubby didnt want to do it either but when i said can do it at home he was ok!!
> 
> Hows everyone feeling caz? smile? lovepink?
> 
> Missy how was ur flight hun? xx

thanks can u tell me the brand? I am looking now there are so many I want a good one


----------



## daviess3

Snl i wouldnt no hun!! I just got it from one of the sites to be fair there normally all same just different packaging!! 


Happy 30th Caz how does it feel hun? thats me next year lol!!! XXX


----------



## caz & bob

still the sme hun haha xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Lisaf: :hi: hope you having a wonderful weekend!

winston: i feel what you mean. everywhere i turn i see pregnant moms and only wish :bfp: ...i get really down sometimes :cry: but i just think well god has a plan Kennesha i tell myself over and over to try to get me up again...I believe our time is coming...its just the when that bugs me down... :haha:

McM: girl i so feel you on that :grr:

snl: :hi: hey girl how are you and hobby...came up for air yet?? :rofl:

cupcake: :rofl: ya perhaps i did ha ha ha. Wow :shock: you get af one or twice a year?? Gosh how is that? :shrug: Does that have a name...?

sma: :hi: how are you today? :friends:

Nightnurse: good luck on this cycle hope you get your :bfp:... what NTNP means? :shrug:

Snl: so sorry...well baby dust to you.. :dust: :hug:

Lisa84: i was emotional on my first round of clomid too :rofl: ha ha my hubby use to :tease: me ...bad boy him :devil: ... well i hope you catch that egg this cycle...good luck! :hug:

Snl: have you thought of not using clomid for a two months? Been you ovulate anyway... have :sex: only...that is only...when you get a positive?? Would that work for your hubby, considering of his low sex drive?

Davis: you missed me out...lol but i am doing great! Gots lots of homework...i didnt know college give homework just for the weekend my lectures are cruel! :help:

Caz: Happy 30th Birthday!!!! :cake: :drunk: :yippee: You think that is old watch out girl its seems like after I went thirty five years went flying passed and now I am going thirty-six in two months!

:hi: to cupcake; s4m; hylnn; loopy; missmo; annie; Kelly; mryph; Mcmm; 1hope; cranberry; good luck to you ladies and EVERYONE have a wonderful week-end!!!!!!


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Snl i wouldnt no hun!! I just got it from one of the sites to be fair there normally all same just different packaging!!
> 
> 
> Happy 30th Caz how does it feel hun? thats me next year lol!!! XXX

 ok thanks I am going to get this one 
I trust their site and always use them :winkwink:
https://www.babyhopes.com/spermcheck.html


----------



## 35_Smiling

@snl: Mmmm this is interesting...perhaps i need to get one too hee hee who knows...lets see what happens...


----------



## 35_Smiling

Okay i need help to post my journal all anyone to give me instructions? I looked everyhwere on how to post but its not working out... :help:


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies, so i probly did O yesterday if the egg actually decided to do its job. i had O pains for the last 2 days but 2 days ago was when i had the more ewcm and yesterday it wasnt so much ewcm. but we DTD the day before waited that day then last night back to it so i hope it worked. this month im really not expecting to see a bfp but i am next cycle so if no bfp on thanksgiving i will be starting provera then clomid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daviess3

35smiling so sorry hunny i would never miss u out intentionally lol!! head all over place actually im just blonde!!!! How you doing hun?? 

Snl that should be fine hun i got mine fromm where i get my pg test an ov tests but change every now an again|!! 

Hope were all good ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## winston83

Good evening my gorgeous girls how we all doin xx
Davies great result huni lookin good wen will u get a scan x
Caz my darlin happy birthday xx my 30th 1st December my hubby is taking me to a 5 star hotel for the weekend just bought the most beautiful dress from boohoo.com coz we have to wear evening dress and suits for restaurant I'm so looking forward to it just booked for my hair nails and waxing at salon yey feel really naughty spending all this money on me never seem to do it but it's very nice xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw hope you enjoy yor birthday hun sounds good i love that shop its got loads of lovely cloths on there xxx


----------



## winston83

I no it's well cheap aswell like primark on the Internet lol just need some shoes and bling now lol xx


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> @snl: Mmmm this is interesting...perhaps i need to get one too hee hee who knows...lets see what happens...

 Um yes I thought about NOT doing clomid next cycle b/c like u said I DO ovulate on my own. I just dont know if there is anything wrong with DH understand. so me getting this kit I may have to sneak sperm LMAO :haha: and do it LMAO 
:haha:


----------



## snl41296

OK so I am hoping to :sex: tonight as soon as my DD goes to bed. I think the surge is over I didnt test today at all. it was so so dark for 2 days CD 15 and CD 16 so we will see what happens I did :sex: thursday morning so today would be our day. I just hope I didnt miss it.


----------



## 35_Smiling

So anyone knows how to add my journal? I am clueless :shrug:

davis: I am doing just grand! Had a lovely week-endspending time with hubby. Wow what a first on a week-end outside of his office too.

Winston: enjoy yourself chick!

Caz: evening :hi:

Snl: omg how the hell you going to sneak his :sperm: :rofl: you going to tie him up to the bed are we?? :rofl: good luck with :sex: dont forget to come up for air :rofl:


----------



## 35_Smiling

:wave:


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Evening Ladies,

Everyone ok?

Smiling-I have PCOS. I luckily don't suffer with many more symptoms, I just don't really have periods! Is anyone else similar? (I'm sure I've asked before, but hey!!)
I can't help thinking that it doesn't give me much chance of success even with Clomid although the consultant said that from looking at my ultrasound scan, my ovaries aren't good but aren't terrible. Strange! Have never really understood why I get so few periods. I should think more positively but its tough, as you all know.

Off to bed now. Day 3 of Provera tomorrow.

Night Night.


----------



## snl41296

ok girls and the outcome of my OPK's the last night is tonight that I test I am CD 17 and here is the pic lets pray I get some tonight but i really think my surge is over and I ovulated! yesterday which is ok b/c I :sex: thurs!
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/nov1320103.jpg


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> So anyone knows how to add my journal? I am clueless :shrug:
> 
> davis: I am doing just grand! Had a lovely week-endspending time with hubby. Wow what a first on a week-end outside of his office too.
> 
> Winston: enjoy yourself chick!
> 
> Caz: evening :hi:
> 
> Snl: omg how the hell you going to sneak his :sperm: :rofl: you going to tie him up to the bed are we?? :rofl: good luck with :sex: dont forget to come up for air :rofl:

u are cracking me up with ur posts I love it 
:rofl: not sure though LMAO I will have to brain storm :rofl:


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi ladies! I need some advice. I had my HCG shot on 1 Nov and my IUI on 2 Nov. I have been testing since 2dpo to see how long it would take for the HCG to get out of my system (that's my story & I'm sticking to it) :blush: Well on 7 and 8dpo I got BFN on $ tree test. I skipped testing on 9dpo. Today is 10dpo and I decided to go by some FRER to test tomorrow. I'm ashamed to say I couldn't wait that long. :) Soooo...I got a faint BFP. Very Very Faint. It came up within two mins, but I can't catch it with my camera. I'm hesitant to count this as a true BFP. The last test I took was a dollar tree cheapie two days ago and it was BFN. Is the FRER more sensitive? Could it still be picking up the HCG shot? I got the shot on 1 Nov. That was 13 days ago. I'm 10dpo, 11dpiui. I didn't hold my pee long and I had like three glasses of tea and a coke during the wait. What do you guys think? I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## lisaf

I don't think it would still be from the trigger shot.. and yes, different brands pick up early BFPs at very different rates. Sounds like your pee was also totally diluted on the 2nd test.
Stay cautiously optimitistic.. use your FMU tomorrow and pee in a cup (so you can use the same pee on more than one test if you need double confirmation, lol!)
If it was a BFP, it will get darker each day! FX'd!!!


----------



## snl41296

morning girls. so NO we didnt BD yesterday at all :nope: that being said if we do this morning it will I guess be the hell of it :shrug: worth a shot right. just fed up. its not when THE MEN WANT IT! It's when our body says hello I am ovulating lets GET TO IT :cry: I just hate that. I am saying I am out already and I am not even in my 2ww yet LOL maybe thats a good thing right. alittle down but i WILL get over it then unto cycle #9 :cry: who would have thought Wow 9 long months I know its not long for some of you girls and I give you all credit and tons of hugs, but when you concieve in 2 months with a child u just think it can happen that fast again.. which God puts you right in your spot and says Hell noooo gotta work for #2 now :cry:


----------



## snl41296

WoW I guess FF did my ovulation day go take a look. I am happy after all and BD'ed a good time :thumbup: and it says I am 3DPO eshhhh


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxx


----------



## winston83

Hiya caz hows it going huni x


----------



## 1hopefull

hi everyone! hope everyone is doing OK....

i wanted to ask if anyone has had a delayed period from progesterone suppositories. i usually have a short luteal phase but this is my first cycle on Clomind and prog. I am 16 DPO and no sign of AF!!! it was a week ago that i felt her coming but now nothing. i know i am not preggers because of the blood test and i POAS friday which was negative. have been off prog since Wed. just wondering where my period is so i can start the next round of clomid........

doingitforus: i had a faint line 7DPO on a internet cheapie and a negative on an EPT 14DPO so sometime between then my trigger shot cleared my system. (I had to test like 2DPO just to see if my tests actually worked because I have never seen a BFP before :blush:). hoping you get your BFP. FX


----------



## Quaver

1hopefull said:


> i wanted to ask if anyone has had a delayed period from progesterone suppositories. i usually have a short luteal phase but this is my first cycle on Clomind and prog. I am 16 DPO and no sign of AF!!!

Have you stopped taking the suppositories?


----------



## winston83

Hopeful sorry I have never taken supps so can't really help but I hope u r doing ok xxx
Hey quaver how's it going sweetie xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Snl: see you&#8217;re not that bad off! Good luck&#8230;baby dust to you! :hug:

Caz: :wave: how are you doing today thus far! Hee hee I believe I am ovulating! Getting some pains on the left side today o boy will be :sex: hubby tonight NOTICE I said...I will be :sex: hubby...not he to me :rofl: trying something new...me on top (TMI sorry) but I am having so much fun with it on this cycle &#8230;so if we don't get our :bfp: its okay hubby and i will do it the right way next time :sulk:

Winston: :hi: hope you having a wonderful week-end!

1hope: :hi: I am having a blast and trust me on that! Hope you are too. Sorry never been on or taken progesterone suppositories. Its funny when someone beggs for their af to come on :rofl: but I understand clearly tho..

quaver: :wave: hows your week-end hope all is well!

Everyone else :wave: :hi: I HOPE YOU ENJOYED YOUR WEEK-END because guess what ITS OVER NOW AND SOME OF YOU GOTTA GET BACK TO WORK!!! :rofl: I know just being silly.. :hugs:

Baby dust to everyone :dust: wishing for everyone to get their :bfp: really soon!


----------



## winston83

Hey 35 sounds like a plan always nice to shake it up a bit nice to just enjoy the sex for the sex sometimes without thinking bout the whole baby making bit lol I love a bit of on onTop lol great for thigh muscles lol xx


----------



## winston83

Afm the witch got me today gutted but at least she's not keeping me hanging this mnth xx


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> Snl: see youre not that bad off! Good luckbaby dust to you! :hug:
> 
> Caz: :wave: how are you doing today thus far! Hee hee I believe I am ovulating! Getting some pains on the left side today o boy will be :sex: hubby tonight NOTICE I said...I will be :sex: hubby...not he to me :rofl: trying something new...me on top (TMI sorry) but I am having so much fun with it on this cycle so if we don't get our :bfp: its okay hubby and i will do it the right way next time :sulk:
> 
> Winston: :hi: hope you having a wonderful week-end!
> 
> 1hope: :hi: I am having a blast and trust me on that! Hope you are too. Sorry never been on or taken progesterone suppositories. Its funny when someone beggs for their af to come on :rofl: but I understand clearly tho..
> 
> quaver: :wave: hows your week-end hope all is well!
> 
> Everyone else :wave: :hi: I HOPE YOU ENJOYED YOUR WEEK-END because guess what ITS OVER NOW AND SOME OF YOU GOTTA GET BACK TO WORK!!! :rofl: I know just being silly.. :hugs:
> 
> Baby dust to everyone :dust: wishing for everyone to get their :bfp: really soon!

thanks hun. glad u are having fun with it. I did that a few times to :winkwink:


----------



## 35_Smiling

winston: tell me about :rofl: girl when i get up walking about I feel like I've been at the gym haa haa :rofl: Ahh damn she ( :witch: ) came but yes i so agree!

snl: tell me about lol


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> winston: tell me about :rofl: girl when i get up walking about I feel like I've been at the gym haa haa :rofl: Ahh damn she ( :witch: ) came but yes i so agree!
> 
> snl: tell me about lol

I told DH I feel like he is sick of me :cry: I hate sex now b/c its like a job, he said he loves having sex with me :cloud9: it made me feel 150% better :cloud9:
just still hating sex LOL


----------



## 35_Smiling

o now snl: we must NEVER hate SEX what:nope:! i am a ninfo (meaning need sex all the time:happydance:) but i just take it...i work on his weak spot:blush: and then i take charge...

I am so sorry you are feeling down like that...BUT look on the bright side your going to get the home :spermy: test:haha: then you would know your next cause of action:shrug::coffee:....:hugs:


----------



## Doingit4us

Thanks ladies. I took another FRER this morning and got another very very faint BFP. Looks almost like last nights except my husband can see it this time. I waited another four hrs and took an EPT, Clearblue digital and a $ tree. Got a very faint, but def there, BFP on the $, a BFN on the digital and I think a very very light BFP on the EPT. That might just be line eye from looking at all the test.


----------



## 35_Smiling

doingit4us: you are so funny :rofl: ...you know...you should save your money now and try in about 2 or 5 days at 12dpo or 15dpo and see if the lins get darker...OR...you and try for a blood test...


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey Ladies!

Had a lovely time in Edinburgh. Although I was terrified of the flights I was ok in the end and started to enjoy it. It's amazing what a few glasses or Chardonnay can do!!! haha

Davies - So happy to hear about your blood test and fx for you. 

Me - AF got me walking around Edinburgh Castle so as instructed I rang up the nurse at Bridge Centre London and my blood test is tomorrow and then I take Clomid FOR FIRST TIME EVER!! days 5 to 9. Little bit scary but I can do it! lol


----------



## 35_Smiling

hi missymoo so glad you had a wonderful trip! Yes Chardonnay can have that effect :rofl: haa haa sorry the :witch: came but is excited you going on clomid! good luck and :dust: to you on this brand now cycle with the mircle drug! hee hee


----------



## 1hopefull

Quaver said:


> 1hopefull said:
> 
> 
> i wanted to ask if anyone has had a delayed period from progesterone suppositories. i usually have a short luteal phase but this is my first cycle on Clomind and prog. I am 16 DPO and no sign of AF!!!
> 
> Have you stopped taking the suppositories?Click to expand...

hi quaver- my last suppository was wednesday. so this is the forth day with out them. and i have no period 'feelings' (usually I get cramps). this is the first time i have been wanting my period to start :haha: what a weird feeling.


----------



## 1hopefull

winston83 said:


> Afm the witch got me today gutted but at least she's not keeping me hanging this mnth xx


:hugs::hugs::hugs: FX for your next cycle.


----------



## snl41296

Doingit4us said:


> Thanks ladies. I took another FRER this morning and got another very very faint BFP. Looks almost like last nights except my husband can see it this time. I waited another four hrs and took an EPT, Clearblue digital and a $ tree. Got a very faint, but def there, BFP on the $, a BFN on the digital and I think a very very light BFP on the EPT. That might just be line eye from looking at all the test.

:happydance: awesome did u post a pic?


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> o now snl: we must NEVER hate SEX what:nope:! i am a ninfo (meaning need sex all the time:happydance:) but i just take it...i work on his weak spot:blush: and then i take charge...
> 
> I am so sorry you are feeling down like that...BUT look on the bright side your going to get the home :spermy: test:haha: then you would know your next cause of action:shrug::coffee:....:hugs:

yes I am a Ninfo as well, but its just not fun anymore :nope: I want good ol' sex back again :thumbup: not just making a baby sex


----------



## caz & bob

35 i no not long now hey Winston sorry the witch got you hun xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Caz what did you have for Sunday Lunch today. I am always thinking about you on sundays and what you are cooking x


----------



## lisaf

1hopefull said:


> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1hopefull said:
> 
> 
> i wanted to ask if anyone has had a delayed period from progesterone suppositories. i usually have a short luteal phase but this is my first cycle on Clomind and prog. I am 16 DPO and no sign of AF!!!
> 
> Have you stopped taking the suppositories?Click to expand...
> 
> hi quaver- my last suppository was wednesday. so this is the forth day with out them. and i have no period 'feelings' (usually I get cramps). this is the first time i have been wanting my period to start :haha: what a weird feeling.Click to expand...

I believe it took me 3 days for AF to come after stopping the progesterone. I'd say you're due any day now!


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl: Mmmm that is good too! hee hee :blush: i am soo sorry boo...i hope all works out soon. get the :spermy: test! 

missymo: you beat me to it! i was thinking of caz too :rofl:

lisaf: :hi: :wave:


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: :wave: 

Hi all reminder tomorrows is out weigh in...don't forget to post! 


If you haven't saved it to your favorites use my link #3.


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> snl: Mmmm that is good too! hee hee :blush: i am soo sorry boo...i hope all works out soon. get the :spermy: test!
> 
> missymo: you beat me to it! i was thinking of caz too :rofl:
> 
> lisaf: :hi: :wave:

:hugs: thanks


----------



## 35_Smiling

:wave: :hi: everyone! 

i am cd15 just waiting for my temp to shift gosh so i know that i ovulated...i think that's how it works.

i have been abusing my hubby these past few days :rofl: and enjoying it too! didn't know being on top was killing him...he says the feeling is more more and more SENSITIVE for him sooo....bets your boots i am using it to my advantage! :rofl: 

poor men haven't had none for a while but now that i am getting my +opk he isn't complaining anymore now I am blowing his brains out :rofl: hee hee :blush:

this cycle is much fun...not worring too much if we didn't get our :bfp: :sulk:

:dust: to eveyone again and good luck!:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxxx


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> :wave: :hi: everyone!
> 
> i am cd15 just waiting for my temp to shift gosh so i know that i ovulated...i think that's how it works.
> 
> i have been abusing my hubby these past few days :rofl: and enjoying it too! didn't know being on top was killing him...he says the feeling is more more and more SENSITIVE for him sooo....bets your boots i am using it to my advantage! :rofl:
> 
> poor men haven't had none for a while but now that i am getting my +opk he isn't complaining anymore now I am blowing his brains out :rofl: hee hee :blush:
> 
> this cycle is much fun...not worring too much if we didn't get our :bfp: :sulk:
> 
> :dust: to eveyone again and good luck!:hugs:

:rofl: 
thats great as for me DH holds out BIG TIME and can too :growlmad: till next cycle believe it or not I cant stand it... so now we will not do anything til either #1 I get AF or 2 i get a :bfp: :growlmad:


----------



## daviess3

hi ladies how are we all?? im very optomistic dont feel pg at all still not counting my chickens!!! think i will just carry on thinking nothing either way act pg but go with my new cyclesaying its cd11!! so start bd soon just incase!!! so confusing!! just sooo dont want to have a massive fall if it all goes sour!! xx


----------



## wanting2010

Hey girls...I have a quick question! This morning my temp went way up and I'm wondering if what I wore to bed last night could have caused such a big temp increase. I have been wearing a nightgown but last night I wore a t shirt and pajama pants. Can what you wear to bed impact your temp that much? I'm curious because I still have ewcm today, plus I haven't gotten a positive opk though I've been doing them at least twice a day. I guess the next few days will tell me more...I wish it was time to go to bed again, lol.


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl: girl it wasn't easy for me BUT (tmi there were other thinks i had to do without him) hee hee :blush: but now i got the +okp i can let loose! :rofl:

davis: perhaps its okay you may not feel anything...when i was prego last i didn't feel anything and with my son gosh i had a cycle everyone so i had no clue that when i did find out i was already leaving 7months... :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

smiling wow you were 7months? how many children have you got? xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hey girlies... I am absolutely worn out, tired out, physically and mentally I feel drained and exhausted. Just got back from the Clinic and had my FSH, LSH and AMH done and got my Clomid. I am now awaiting for them to ring me to give me the go ahead to start my clomid. I am not sure why I feel so tired. My period lasted just 1 1/2 days this time with hardly any flow. Started on Saturday and now its totally gone. I have never felt so exhausted in my life.:nope:

I hope you are all feeling ok and having a good day. 

:flower:


----------



## daviess3

oh missy maybe same as me have u tested!!! xx


----------



## Smile4me

Missey i am having the same problem, not enough to fill anything this is just silly..... 
I can't even count this is cd2 as it doesnt even count for cd1.... I did test Saturday just the for the heck of it and of course BFN


----------



## kka

Well ladies round 1 of clomid 50mg didnt make me ovulate :nope: So i am now taking provera to induce AF then round 2 of 100mg clomid. Hopefully i will O this time [-o&lt; Baby :dust: to us all!!!!


----------



## daviess3

good luck kka
smile hun thats wierd!! if u got bfn!! maybe just had diff flow coz ur not on clomid this month maybe? xx


----------



## Smile4me

well as soon as I posted, she came full force... lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Mine has stopped but I haven't tested cos all I have ever got is bfn for like a year


----------



## 35_Smiling

wanting: wow your right you did get up there (had a peak of your chart) i am not to sure on that. i sleep in bj pants and its shirt some nights and other nights in my birthday suite but my temps had always stayed the same. i guess perhaps it could have been how thick your pj's were? not sure sorry...

davis: i was a baby having a baby (age 17) and my son was laying deep in my back. I always suffered with af cramps every month (not to mention the period) so perhaps that was the reason why. When i asked the doc why my cycle continue to come on he didn't belive me so he made me come to him on the next cycle the next month and there it was he was shocked too but said its rare.. but he said it could have been i was a bit young..i say "what ever"; that was 17yrs ago and my son goes 18 in Jan.11. I only have one child and one MC feb.this year.

missmo: i hope you feel better soon :hugs:

s4m: :hi:

kka: i am so sorry. i hope the next one works for you. :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

35- Hi hun.... 
OK ladies we need to start catching those eggs.... some of us old timers REALLY need the PMA!!!!! Let's get pregnant before Christmas, that's all I want for Christmas is a cute baby bump ...LOL


----------



## caz & bob

me to smile hun xxx


----------



## daviess3

me too caz an smile i hope it sticks!! xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

I hope this came clear. what do you all think...today is my CD15 and it looks positve since cd13


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> I hope this came clear. what do you all think...today is my CD15 and it looks positve since cd13
> 
> View attachment 136988

the 14th looks the darkest.....:thumbup:


----------



## snl41296

hi girls , I just ordered the SPerm test for home cross fingers and toes it comes out ok and that I can get DH to go for it... Lets see what happens


----------



## 35_Smiling

really good I sure hope that :spermy: runs to that egg! :rofl:


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl omg wow i hope so too! how long it will get to you? a few days/weeks?


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> snl omg wow i hope so too! how long it will get to you? a few days/weeks?

babyhopes is pretty good with their shipping so I am guessing about a week praying for a good outcome and you know what I think it will ease my mind even more and I will be more laid back. stupid DH just doesnt understand that. If thats the case, I will let it go, I will let it happen when ever, he just doesnt get that. do it so I can ease my mind that its NOTHING major and we can just keep BD'ing till it happens, if there is nothign wrong either then wth am I going to keep taking clomid? just for more targets ya know


----------



## Joyful09

Snl I know this sounds sneaky but I mean it more to not stress the man out did you ever think of just letting him finish on you like a change of pace from bd'ing and use that to test? I thought about that for my husband too! The doctor seems to think if we got pregnant right away with my 10 year old he wasn't that concerned.
I have enjoyed catching up thanks to everyone for sharing & being encouraging.
My update...I went for an ultrasound on 11/12 had to maturing eggs, I went back today to recheck & the two eggs are 23mm &18mm so he gave me a HSG shot today to release the eggs by tomorrow at 9. My question to him though was what if my body started to release LH surge already I might ovulate tonight, but I am going to wait to bd tomorrow afternoon. Although I had ewcm today usually have very little but it was alot today. We tried to bd this morning but we ran out of time & it felt a little too scheduled. I thought about trying tonight but I am exhausted and I would rather save myself for tomorrow. Oh I hope we schedule it just right. If not the doctor gave me a script for 100mg but I am a little scared cause I did take it at night buy I found that I had super pms symptoms during that time frame...I was super cranky I didn't even like myself! Lol!


----------



## snl41296

Joyful09 said:


> Snl I know this sounds sneaky but I mean it more to not stress the man out did you ever think of just letting him finish on you like a change of pace from bd'ing and use that to test? I thought about that for my husband too! The doctor seems to think if we got pregnant right away with my 10 year old he wasn't that concerned.
> I have enjoyed catching up thanks to everyone for sharing & being encouraging.
> My update...I went for an ultrasound on 11/12 had to maturing eggs, I went back today to recheck & the two eggs are 23mm &18mm so he gave me a HSG shot today to release the eggs by tomorrow at 9. My question to him though was what if my body started to release LH surge already I might ovulate tonight, but I am going to wait to bd tomorrow afternoon. Although I had ewcm today usually have very little but it was alot today. We tried to bd this morning but we ran out of time & it felt a little too scheduled. I thought about trying tonight but I am exhausted and I would rather save myself for tomorrow. Oh I hope we schedule it just right. If not the doctor gave me a script for 100mg but I am a little scared cause I did take it at night buy I found that I had super pms symptoms during that time frame...I was super cranky I didn't even like myself! Lol!

 thanks that sounds like a plan :thumbup: although, I do normally go on top of him, any advice on this? or BJ him and he kind of does it on his stomach :haha: how can I catch it without him thinking anything? my Midwife doesnt think anything either since I got PG in 2 months with my DD. its 8 months and nothing yet. :nope: I love advice from u all :flower:


----------



## Joyful09

Well not to be too graphic & tmi but maybe not be on top and ask him to finish by taking it out before and maybe finish on your breast? That's what I would have in mind if I would do it and making it a turn on like that's what you want.
Also my doctor told me not to bother using my CBFM cause although it may pick up my LH surge it may not cause clomid elavates your LH surge already.


----------



## 1hopefull

hi everyone :wave:

sooooo when are the next testers POAS? we need some more :bfp: before x-mas. sending everyone :dust:

davies: when do you get more blood/scans?

boots: still thinking of you. hope your pregnancy is going well. how far along are you now?

35- have fun :sex:. your OPK is starting to look good!


----------



## 35_Smiling

:rofl: 1hope i raped him already! :rofl:


----------



## sma1588

about the trying to get a sample of OH's i would say the same thing let him go on top then have him go on ure tummy or boobs a little bit then get it that way...just tell him u want to go on top untill hes ready to go then switch it up a little and go on ure boobs


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning ladies slept for 12 hours but still tired. :hi:

Hope you are all ok.

I am waiting for the nurse to ring me today to give me the results of my blood tests and give me go ahead to start my clomid tomoz x


----------



## daviess3

Good luck missy!!!
Hopeful no more tests till end of month didntr test yest tested today an not getting as dark bfps in fact can barely see it now not looking good!! I had come to terms with this already new it was going to happen!! will see what happens all can do!!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh Davies, thinking of you sweetie, must be so difficult not knowing one way or the other :hugs:

Win sorry to hear AF got you my love. This cycle has to be yours :hugs:

Hope everyone else is good.

AFM....I'm 3dpo and twiddling my thumbs. Praying that this is my cycle. The two year milestone is coming up. I cannot believe it. :nope:
Found out this weekend that two more friends are expecting. It is unbelievable! xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Davies - I am so sorry it has gone lighter. You really have been throught a tough ride with all of this. :hugs:


----------



## loopylew2

Hi ladies hope everyone is well
Davis really sorry to hear your having such a tough time could you not just request a scan...???not sure how these things work...
Afm just had my follicle tracking scan and got 2 on my right and 1 on my left all over 20mm, so been told to get cracking with the BD and be aware of the chance of multiples....as long as i dont get 6 im up for it......lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Get :sex: :sex: :sex: Loopylew" whooo whoo!!!


----------



## snl41296

davies ~ thinking of you. :hug: I feel for you, you are so strong through this all. Believe me when I had my chemical last year I was just destroyed thinking I was PG for 8 weeks. I never want to experiance that again... and I was NEW to the chemical Pregnancy thing. I googled it and everything just couldnt understand why it happens... :hugs:
AFM~ I am 5DPO already that was fast right? I thought I just ovulated :rofl: I am due for AF the day we have a wedding :nope: Nov 26th I hope and pray to god I dont get it this cycle. This time I am not stressing myself out and I am not testing at all. Maybe just maybe by me working out , eating better and 2nd round of clomid and the fact I just ordered his Sperm test for home I will finally get my :bfp: figures that would help just my luck :rofl:
I dont over analyze anything either. I go with the flow b/c with my DD I didn't feel PG and it was a shock that it happened in 2 months, that being said just going with the flow going to enjoy this week and then thanksgiving. it would be amazing if I did get a :bfp: on thanksgiving :cloud9: but time will tell...


----------



## daviess3

Ah thanks ladies havent said to oh yet have to get my head round things first!! I will give it few days then go docs its like my gp said if ur going to mc u will!! Nothing you can do!! I am quite a strong person when i want to be!! Other times im a big wossy!! I just knew this was over before it started! Didnt sound good i knew that but i enjoyed the kidding myself for few days!! I just feel confused!! But my gp did promise now that if it went this way he would refer me straight away so thats good! I just hope that doesnt take forever! 

Good luck girls with ur cycles i want to be in the 2ww already!! This is worst bit i no i have to wait for day 1 to come round again! x


----------



## daviess3

well ladies just went to toilet an bleeding again! So i would say this is af!! Here we go again! I do feel sad but feel like i have come to terms with it already! an i can still hopefully have a bfp in time for xmas! I can obviously get pg just finding it hard to keep it but when i researched progesterone i need to take it 2 days after my ov as taking it when period is due is just to late! I think im not going to take clomid i think leave it for this month an see what happens or should i take it!! Soooo confused!


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> well ladies just went to toilet an bleeding again! So i would say this is af!! Here we go again! I do feel sad but feel like i have come to terms with it already! an i can still hopefully have a bfp in time for xmas! I can obviously get pg just finding it hard to keep it but when i researched progesterone i need to take it 2 days after my ov as taking it when period is due is just to late! I think im not going to take clomid i think leave it for this month an see what happens or should i take it!! Soooo confused!

im so sad for u :cry: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## snl41296

question why don't you take a baby asprine a day I do


----------



## winston83

davies im so sorry my lovely sending u hugs xxx
emma how are you chick hows things going with you xx
snl what does baby asprin do ? 
everyone else hope you are all well xx


----------



## DragonMummy

@Davies - so sorry hun. It was so identical to what happened to me that I've not been able to post in here for a few days as it was really breaking my heart to see you getting your hopes up exactly like I did :( . My GP told me that it's not a chemical as that fades before AF is actually due, so would class as an early MC. I really am so sorry and I was really praying that I was wrong and yours was different. Big love hun. :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Thanks dragonmummy but you no because of what i read from you i didnt completely get my hopes up or let my body feel pg ie symptom spot!! so thankyou for sharing it with me i just feel like that was a second mc but as it was earlier an not having to do hospital etc thats what i culdnt deal with!! I am just going to keep it to myself for few days i need to get my head straight first then will talk to oh about it! 

I take baby aspirin snl 75mg 1 a day winston i think it helps with lining of womb an is it to do with clotting?? i no it cant hurt so i take it!! 
xx


----------



## snl41296

winston83 said:


> davies im so sorry my lovely sending u hugs xxx
> emma how are you chick hows things going with you xx
> snl what does baby asprin do ?
> everyone else hope you are all well xx

if anyone has M/C or chemical pregnancies it stops it from happening to a point. or will try to avoid it from happening... been taking 1 a day since I had my chemical 



https://www.sharedjourney.com/articles/aspirin.html

https://www.steadyhealth.com/articles/Baby_Aspirin_Benefits_and_Risks_During_Pregnancy_a1232.html


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awww sorry davies I hate this is happening to you to such a lovely lady :hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

I've been taking 75mg of aspirin a day since 5dpo - you don't need to take all cycle just a few days after ov for the rest of the cycle. basically it thins the blood so it improves circulation and blood flow to the uterus and can help the quality of the lining. it doesn't stop a mc but it is thought that it might prevent them if it would be caused by poor blood flow or lining. obviously if it's an issue with the embryo itself then all the aspirin in the world won't stop it xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all well xxxxxxxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: :wave: Morning Everyone!
I hope you beautiful ladies are doing well today...i am feeling a bit down just read my test results for a test i did last week for my business one class and got a 70% ( C- ) I am so upset because i studied so hard and thus far all three of my test were between 70% - 75% ( C-). You need a (C+) to pass any test which is about a ( 80% ) i think. Business one is hard that i feel like giving up! :cry:

Well other then that... i am doing well...:sex: like its the last time and having so much fun...I think way to much fun...i saw my husbands toes curl! :rofl: last night he said i was killing him :rofl: i told him see what happens the table is turned?? :rofl:

Sma: :hi: morning! I so agree or he just might say okay honey been its a home test let me try...that would be a shocker! Hee hee
Missymo: :wave: morning wow 12 hours you slept like a log! Hope you get that call! I am waiting too toes & fingers cross for good news! I am doing quite well thanks! 

Davis: morning! :hi: so sorry to hear. I still have hopes tho :hugs: . Your cd12 but when the :witch: suppose to pay her respects?

Mrp: morning! :wave: Gosh you have a lot of breeding fiends! That would drive me bonkers knowing my situation! How do you deal with it...i know nature takes it course but gollywok... I hope this cycle is yours too. :dust: I am doing great.

Loopy: morning! :hi: good to hear of your follicle scans...well your three can sure multiply :rofl: so i hope you did alot of :sex: last night and for the next few nights. :dust: to you to!

Snl: :wave: morning. good luck love! Hope all goes well :hugs:

Davis: :hugs: i am sorry she ( :witch: ) came knocking...i was so hoping otherwise for you! I must you sure appear strong to me! i think you should take it. I mean this chemical pregnancy thing is stating you were pregnant right?? Well isnt it true that when you do get pregnant you able to get it again easily? Not sure if i am right..i guess i need to do some research myself on these things... I still think you should continue taking the clomid for now....good luck with the decision...hope you find the best option.

Snl: why should you take baby aspirin once a day?? :shrug: I read that in one of your threads a while back and wanted to ask...

Winston: :wave: morning! I am doing grand thus far! How about you hun. 

Dragmom: :hi: morning! How are you and your blueberry! I hope all is well!

Snl: Oooook now i kind of understand...what chemical pregnancy is and the reason why baby aspirin is taken once a day :blush:.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Smiling...what always makes me smile about you is you address us all individually and with such lovely remarks. 

Ty for wishing me well. The nurse hasn't rang yet so I might call in a bit cos I need to know if I should start the Clomid by tomorrow morning hehe x


----------



## 35_Smiling

missy: well thank you for your kind words... i never noticed it... well you should still wait for the doc to :telephone: or give them a shout if you haven't heard then take the clomid...but i am sure that is what you mean :haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yeah I have to wait apparently to see what the results are before I get the go ahead to take it. I might ring now actually x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Luck Missey :)
Hi 35 hun , glad to see you are getting in all the necessary bding :) Good Luck sweetie,

Good Morning/Afternoon to everyone


----------



## snl41296

35 I had asked my midwife first if its ok and its good for you too. it prevents heart attacks to be honest... so i take them for other causes too sorry u are feeling down :hug: U crack me up with the BD'ing heeheee I hope we both caught the egg....


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I just rang the nuse and she said I don't need to wait for the results and can just start the clomid tomorrow but when I saw the nurse yesterday she told me to wait before starting. So now I am confused. damn. I have just sent an email to them asking them which I do


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies just checking in....I have been traveling so havent been on.....I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Smile4me

how are you doing TTC?


----------



## ttcbaby117

doing ok...doesnt look like me and dh are going to be in the same country this month so I dont think we will be trying! How are you?


----------



## kka

snl41296 - you could try using a female condom to collect his spermies :shrug:

Davis - Im so sorry to here about AF. FXed for the next cycle.:hugs:

Nothing new here, on day 6 of provera. Praying AF shows up fast.


----------



## Smile4me

oh not much just AF and her wretched curse has hit me :(

I havent seen KS on in a while, how are you sweetie?

Davies hun, You seem like a very strong person, I cannot imagine what you are going through with all of this nonsense. I'm so sorry hun but keep your head held high and move forward, we will get our dream hun :)

SNL we just dtd and collected it into a cup when it was time, It was so much more natural for dh then to go into a clinic, there is no way he would have done that.

Also anyone using softcups? I am going to try them this month, it has helped so many others.


----------



## wanting2010

I'm super excited, girls...my temp stayed up today, so if it stays up tomorrow then it appears that I ovulated on CD 15! I slept in a nightgown last night instead of pajama bottoms and a t shirt, so it appears that my clothes didn't impact my temp at all. 

I never got a positive opk, so I'm confused about that if I have already oved, however, I've had watery and ewcm since CD 13, and I also had some weird pinching/twingey feelings on CD 14/15, so maybe that was ovulation pain? I don't know because I've never had it before.

I go for my progesterone bloodwork next Monday, so I guess I'll find out for sure then. I hope that if I did ov we timed BD okay.


----------



## snl41296

kka said:


> snl41296 - you could try using a female condom to collect his spermies :shrug:
> 
> Davis - Im so sorry to here about AF. FXed for the next cycle.:hugs:
> 
> Nothing new here, on day 6 of provera. Praying AF shows up fast.

female condom ? i dont know what that is but it sounds like a good idea :thumbup: i just googled it seems very big :rofl:


----------



## snl41296

Smile4me said:


> oh not much just AF and her wretched curse has hit me :(
> 
> I havent seen KS on in a while, how are you sweetie?
> 
> Davies hun, You seem like a very strong person, I cannot imagine what you are going through with all of this nonsense. I'm so sorry hun but keep your head held high and move forward, we will get our dream hun :)
> 
> SNL we just dtd and collected it into a cup when it was time, It was so much more natural for dh then to go into a clinic, there is no way he would have done that.
> 
> Also anyone using softcups? I am going to try them this month, it has helped so many others.

love using my diva sups/soft cups nothing comes out ever! i keep it in over night and when i take it out nothing is in the cup I love it


----------



## kka

snl41296 said:


> kka said:
> 
> 
> snl41296 - you could try using a female condom to collect his spermies :shrug:
> 
> Davis - Im so sorry to here about AF. FXed for the next cycle.:hugs:
> 
> Nothing new here, on day 6 of provera. Praying AF shows up fast.
> 
> female condom ? i dont know what that is but it sounds like a good idea :thumbup: i just googled it seems very big :rofl:Click to expand...

I've never used one but if it was put in before then he may not notice....... possibly. I dont know, just an idea.


----------



## Joyful09

Smile4me I have used softcups a few times. I was told to by my fertility doctor to bd today at 7:00 pm but couldn't so we did it around 11am & used a soft cup to keep all the sperm up there to hopefully go through that cervix & fertilize that egg! When I used it last time I used one when I took it out there was stuff inside. I thought that was good cause it meant I was keeping the semen up there so the sperm could swim through cause when they do a iui they separate the sperm from the semen before inserting it.


----------



## Doingit4us

I said I was was going to test till Sat...well I did anyway and guess what? BFP!!!!!! Its still light but definitely there. I'm so shocked. I'm out of town so I can't show my hubby yet.
. AF isn't due till tomorrow. Hope she stays away.


----------



## lisaf

OMG!!!! GREAT news!!!! What cycle day are you?


----------



## Doingit4us

13dpo cd31. My luteal phase is never longer than 14 days. I'm nervous that I'm going to wake up to AF. Please God let this be it.


----------



## 1hopefull

doingitforus ooohhh! FX that AF stays away and this is it!!!!!!!!!

davies: hugs honey. so sorry you are going through this. FX for this cycle and a sticky bean.

afm- i got my period today!!! yippee. i guess it can take up to TWO weeks to get it after stopping the progesterone suppositories. luckily, i only had to wait 6 days. so CD1 of round 2 clomid and iui. come on BFP! we will be in mexico when i get to test (will not be able to do the blood test).


----------



## lisaf

davies - :hugs: I missed your news earlier.. sorry you're going through that :( It sucks that you got hopes up again before this :( I'd have more hope for you if it weren't for the fainter tests PLUS bleeding. Are you still doing progesterone?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

So fed up. After rining about 5 times because nobody was giving me my blood results. On one phone call the nurse just told me "go ahead and take clomid, dont bother about the results". So I went upstairs and checked my letters and it stated clearly that before I began it I had to get go ahead after they reviewed my blood results so I rang back and had to speak to an answer machine again. Then still no call back. After 5 calls I was told yes I did need the results and not to start the clomid yet. The nurse said she had made mistake. Still no call back and time was getting on. Then I got the call really late apparently Dr Summers had been in a meeting and the nurse rang me not him. I don't even know if I am even allowed to speak to him. Anyway she said dont take the clomid...why not i asked...because my FSH level was 44.1 she replied!!!! How can it be this high when when I had it done at doctors it was only 10.9 and it just seemed like it was all rushed, she didnt even want to give me the levels until i asked and then she asked me why i needed them!!! So now I have paid for clomid and i am not allowed to take it. Then she told me to deal with Ema another nurse and nobody else from now on. I feel like a reject and am lay in bed depressed and fed up with the wlaorld. I have given my OH all my letters from the clinic and he said he will ring and speak to the doctor today because i am sick of it all now. He cant understand why my levels have gone from 10.9 to 44.1. I had them done at the doctors last time when they were 10.9. I keep on thinking that they have made this figure up or that I have been switched with another woman. It cant be my results....IT CANT BE!

What should I do/? Feel so depressed


----------



## Quaver

MissyMooMoo said:


> So fed up. After rining about 5 times because nobody was giving me my blood results.

Keep calling or can you visit them?
:hugs:


----------



## Quaver

CD20, High on CBFM at last:sleep:
The LH line is getting pretty strong, it may become positive tonight.

I usually ov (according to FF) on the 1st Peak.
If I ov tomorrow, that'll mean my AF will arrive 14 or 15 days later on Dec 2nd or 3rd. My earliest ov was CD15, so that'll mean Dec 16th onwards. DH can only come over from Dec 18th:cry:

My past 6 ovs are:

July cycle Clomid 50mg Ov CD15
Aug cycle Clomid 50mg Ov CD22
Sep cycle Clomid 100mg no sign of ov at CD14 scan cycle cancelled
Oct cycle Clomid 50mg + Puregon 75iu Ov CD16
Nov cycle Clomid 50mg + Puregon 75iu Ov CD21 or 22?
Dec cycle Clomid 50mg + Puregon 100iu Ov???

What are the chances of me oving after CD18?
My chart is here:https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/286900

Looks like I should delay AF by few days:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Quaver - I did get them eventually after 5 calls and I cant do clomid my fsh was too high so depressed now been waiting 2 months for this and cant do it


----------



## Doingit4us

Well AF is due today and I woke up to a huge temp drop. Stillabove coverline but it hasn't been this low. I think AF is coming to rain on my parade. I always drop below coverline and she shows. My cervix is low and hard now and I feels she's on her way.:cry::cry:

I don't understand my test was darker then the last couple of days. Now cramping has started


----------



## snl41296

Doingit4us said:


> Well AF is due today and I woke up to a huge temp drop. Stillabove coverline but it hasn't been this low. I think AF is coming to rain on my parade. I always drop below coverline and she shows. My cervix is low and hard now and I feels she's on her way.:cry::cry:
> 
> I don't understand my test was darker then the last couple of days. Now cramping has started

:hug: What I do is if I dont get the BIG DIP at 14DPO I am PG there for I have never stayed high at 14DPO so AF always shows :cry: So Sorry hun tons of :hug: I wish it was so easy to get pg even when you do everything right and still nothing thats whats happening here on my end. nothing is wrong with me, not sure about DH but it just SUCKS :hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

What a morning thus far! Woohoo! Is all i can say hee hee

Missymo: :hi: morning...so did make that :telephone: ? have you started your clomid? If you did started Good luck this cycle! :hugs:

S4m: :wave: morning I have not even noticed ive been :sex: :rofl: had so many fun these past days! :rofl: I hope all is well with you?

Snl: :wave: morning ms. Lady i think i would have to try that on my next cycle...lets see but then again i have not seen any baby aspirin around here (Bermuda) thus far...odd... but i will keep looking.. Yea! You so right hope we and everyone here catch that egg for our :bfp:! Good Christmas gift!

Ttc: :hi: Morning! Hope the flight went well...ahh drate so sorry about that... :shrug: how do you try if your kind of job? :shrug:

Kka: :hi: morning...alls well? Hope your af shows up really fast for you

S4m: good luck on this cycle hun.

Wanting: :wave: morning that is great news! I hope you have ovd sooo you better start a bit more :sex: in hee hee good luck on this cycle too!

Snl; kka; s4m; gosh i saw those things and i so put them back down! They looked so weird. Lol well if it works go for it!

Joy: :wave: morning...how are you?

Doingit: :hi: :wave: OMG! Af due tomorrow and you still getting :bfp: well golly-do! I sure hope it stays that way ::wohoo:: keep us posted!

Lisaf: :hi: morning. How are you doing today mommie...hee hee

Doingit: [-o&lt; for you guys...

1hope: :wave: morning..glad the :witch: stopped by so you can start your new cycle! Good luck! Its funny to see someone this excited of their af... :rofl:

Missymor: :hugs: damnn i am very sorry they are &%#* missing with you guys! Now that hubby is going to call but better still he should go down there instead to get them to talk! ...flip...i know its hard and its easy to say its going to work out but i so feel for you...i am so sorry. Praying for you guys...hang in boo.

Quaver: :hi: mornkng! O no i am so sorry..

Doing it: its not over until the fat o :witch: arrives. Boo you still have time! Praying for you guys!


----------



## Lisa84

Hey Ladies :hi:

35 you do make me smile lol

I rang for my 21 day blood results this morning. The nurse confirmed ovulation with my level at 121. Is that good? xxx


----------



## Quaver

MissyMooMoo said:


> Quaver - I did get them eventually after 5 calls and I cant do clomid my fsh was too high so depressed now been waiting 2 months for this and cant do it

:hugs: I suppose soy isoflavones is no go too?


Doingit4us said:


> Well AF is due today and I woke up to a huge temp drop. Stillabove coverline but it hasn't been this low. I think AF is coming to rain on my parade. I always drop below coverline and she shows. My cervix is low and hard now and I feels she's on her way.:cry::cry:
> 
> I don't understand my test was darker then the last couple of days. Now cramping has started

Hang in there, it's not over 'till the witch shows:hugs:


Lisa84 said:


> I rang for my 21 day blood results this morning. The nurse confirmed ovulation with my level at 121. Is that good? xxx

Sounds great:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Quaver said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> Quaver - I did get them eventually after 5 calls and I cant do clomid my fsh was too high so depressed now been waiting 2 months for this and cant do it
> 
> :hugs: I suppose soy isoflavones is no go too?
> 
> 
> Doingit4us said:
> 
> 
> Well AF is due today and I woke up to a huge temp drop. Stillabove coverline but it hasn't been this low. I think AF is coming to rain on my parade. I always drop below coverline and she shows. My cervix is low and hard now and I feels she's on her way.:cry::cry:
> 
> I don't understand my test was darker then the last couple of days. Now cramping has startedClick to expand...
> 
> Hang in there, it's not over 'till the witch shows:hugs:
> 
> 
> Lisa84 said:
> 
> 
> I rang for my 21 day blood results this morning. The nurse confirmed ovulation with my level at 121. Is that good? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds great:thumbup:Click to expand...

No I can't have a baby naturally or with clomid or even using my own eggs with ivf my only option is donor egg which is what I suspected. God gave me my twins early on at 21 and now I understand why I was blessed with them. But now its phase 2 about to go foward and make our little russian doll :thumbup:


----------



## loopylew2

MissyMoo you are a trooper, You got your plan arranged for all eventualities, its as if you are psychic......Though it has to be said thats a real massive leap on your numbers for FSH....
Afm all i can say is OW OW OW could have sworn somebody said the 2nd round of clomid wasnt so bad in the Oing department.....didnt sleep a wink last night in so much pain and had to come home early from work today...!! On the positive though i suppose i know its working...!!! lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

loopylew2 said:


> MissyMoo you are a trooper, You got your plan arranged for all eventualities, its as if you are psychic......Though it has to be said thats a real massive leap on your numbers for FSH....
> Afm all i can say is OW OW OW could have sworn somebody said the 2nd round of clomid wasnt so bad in the Oing department.....didnt sleep a wink last night in so much pain and had to come home early from work today...!! On the positive though i suppose i know its working...!!! lol

I've just been reading about it all and ladies at my age can bounce about all over the place but their worst FSH level will be as bad as it can get. It doesn't matter if on one month I have one of 10 or even 7 because the worst one I got at 44.1 is the one I need to take into account. 

Is it ok if I stick around in here even though I will not be on Clomid because I have made such good friends in here and I love talking to you all. I would have gone on Clomid if I could. I threw them in the bin earlier. It felt weird :cry:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Doingit - huge congrats! 

Smile4me - well, I hope this cycle is your lucky one!!!! I tried softcups before and I liked them....it was nice not to have to worry about the leakage but I was concerned that maybe I was blocking some of the spermies from getting to where they need to be. I spoke to some other women on this forum and they all put my mind at ease about that!


----------



## Lisa84

Hey Missy good luck hun i really hope it works for you. My mum had me when she was 41 after trying for 10 years (and being on Clomid) and then giving up. I really hope it works for you xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lisa84 - Thanks Lisa we are doing donor egg plan c xxx Can't wait!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Well hello i temp went up today so i guess this is DPO 1...damnn 14 days to go...to bad i just can&#8217;t click a button like that show &#8220;Clicks&#8221; and move ahead 14 days :rofl:

Lisa: well you don&#8217;t call me 35smiling for nothing :haha: hee hee

Quaver: i so agree with you. I hope doingit could hold on more...:hugs: to her...i heart goes out...

Missymo: i am sorry...you see god&#8217;s play for you was early but I pray he has more to more which i am sure of it! Good luck hun.

Loopy: i hope you feel better real soon hun. Hey your link is not working sweaty...did you know that?

Missy: YOU BETTER STICK AROUND! I WILL MISS YOU DEARLY! You have a wonderful plan ahead so in the end you will still end up prego or being a mommie! Again that is :happydance:

Lisa: wow 10 years and look at the end result!...so missymo there is hope hon...i am sorry but please hang in there...we all know its hard.:kiss::hugs::flower:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

35 smiling - Thanks you are so lovely nearly crying here lol


----------



## 35_Smiling

so i am now cd17 and af due Dec.1 and its now 11:56am and i am cramping on both sides odd i mean its way over to the left and way over to the right...gosh...i hope i have double to changes if i am feeling like this...but its okay if i don't my last cycle of being natural and damnn was it a blast!

so this is my opk's which they all look positive since cd13 :shrug: the last stick is from 10am this morning and my temp shifed high today too. Good sign right?

View attachment 137494


----------



## 35_Smiling

missymo: :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies 35 your opks look good hun i think cd14 was the + hun xxxxxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Caz: :hi: :wave: 

really you think so? then what am i feeling now? is it that the egg is still in my ovaries? (i hope dancing with those :spermy:) a bit confused... i guess i can stop killing my husband now :rofl: i don't need him no more :rofl: rofl:


----------



## Doingit4us

Still no AF but I am cramping like she is right around the corner. I decided to take an FRER at lunch. Another BFP! What is going on? I'm worried I might be having an etopic. That's the only thing I think might be preventing my test from getting darker. I also have a really bad headache.


----------



## caz & bob

i would go to a&e if your worried hun xxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

doingit...it could just be attaching itself more onto your uterus...thinking positive again sorry...i know it&#8217;s hard not to worry yourself but try hun...give it another two days and if af still not around then i am sure you should know for sure! :hugs:


----------



## wanting2010

Fertility Friend gave me crosshairs for CD 15! :happydance: I'm 3 DPO and in my first ever 2WW!! I'm still feeling kind of paranoid that my temps from the last few days were all just flukes, or I did something different while temping to cause the temp rise without realizing it, or there's something external impacting my temps...

I hope my progesterone bloodwork on Monday confirms it! :blush:

Missy- I am so sorry that things aren't working out how you hoped...but that's great that you have another plan to get that baby!! :hugs::flower:


----------



## 35_Smiling

wanting looked at your chart and they looked normal to me...

How do you do your temps orally or vaginally? I do my vaginally because i noted it was more consistent then trying to position something under my month. But it&#8217;s too late for you to start doing it vaginally now if you already do it the other way.


----------



## wanting2010

35_Smiling- I temp orally. Thanks for taking a peek at my chart! =D


----------



## daviess3

Hi Ladies how we all doing??? Good luck doingit fxd for u hun, sounds good to me.
35smiling you just always cheer me up!! you make me laugh!!!
Lisa yes not good hun my tests got fainter so yest didnt take prog an there it was period i could feel it coming!! But to be honest i feel bit relieved i want to hav every hope when i get preg whereas i had low low levels big bleed an i been researching prog an it says that you should take it from2dpo as if you take it when periods due its to late!! I believe thats my prob so i will be frantically charting now!! Would you be able to change my chart lisa so that it shows cd2? do you think i should do clomid again for one more month? I get my cbfm back wed getting sent a new one whoop whoop!! how you feeling Lisa xx


----------



## loopylew2

35_Smiling said:


> Well hello i temp went up today so i guess this is DPO 1...damnn 14 days to go...to bad i just cant click a button like that show Clicks and move ahead 14 days :rofl:
> 
> Lisa: well you dont call me 35smiling for nothing :haha: hee hee
> 
> Quaver: i so agree with you. I hope doingit could hold on more...:hugs: to her...i heart goes out...
> 
> Missymo: i am sorry...you see gods play for you was early but I pray he has more to more which i am sure of it! Good luck hun.
> 
> Loopy: i hope you feel better real soon hun. Hey your link is not working sweaty...did you know that?
> 
> Missy: YOU BETTER STICK AROUND! I WILL MISS YOU DEARLY! You have a wonderful plan ahead so in the end you will still end up prego or being a mommie! Again that is :happydance:
> 
> Lisa: wow 10 years and look at the end result!...so missymo there is hope hon...i am sorry but please hang in there...we all know its hard.:kiss::hugs::flower:

I dont think i did it right but dont know how to change it...:growlmad:


----------



## caz & bob

www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30639 you just need that bit hun x


----------



## wanting2010

Loopy... [*url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30639a]My Ovulation Chart[*/url]

Take out the stars and that should work! =)


----------



## winston83

Evening gorgeous girlies how are u all very sorry but there was like 15 pages to read did notice a sneaky bfp in there a's I skim read congrats and a h&h 9 mnths darlin xxx
Davies super duper hugs coming your way babe xxx 
35 love reading your posts u always make me laugh lol enjoy ur sex lol xxxx


----------



## snl41296

hi girls I was MIA all day today I have not gone on.. its now 4:41pm and I am cooking dinner and catching up on here. 
I am 6DPO I am not testing this cycle at all. I am due for AF between Nov 26th and Nov 28th I always give myself a 2/3 day spand. I am stickign with the NO testing I promised myself. and going to hold out. If by chance my Temp stays up past 14DPO then I am but if not onto cycle 9 eshhhh so sad to hear that :cry: 
35~ when is AF due for u? when will u be testing?


----------



## lisaf

Doingit4us - Cramping is quite common during early pregnancy. The rule is usually if you have bleeding without cramping or cramping without bleeding, its USUALLY ok. Welcome to the torture of getting your BFP before AF is due :dohh: The one huge downside to testing early :haha:


----------



## Quaver

wanting2010 said:


> Fertility Friend gave me crosshairs for CD 15! :happydance: I'm 3 DPO and in my first ever 2WW!! I'm still feeling kind of paranoid that my temps from the last few days were all just flukes, or I did something different while temping to cause the temp rise without realizing it, or there's something external impacting my temps...

Your chart looks fine!:happydance:

*35 smiling*, your opks looks great:thumbup: I only get positive for 1 day...:shrug:


----------



## 1hopefull

missmoo- i am sooo sorry about your test results. you may want to read "Inconceivable: Winning the Fertility Game" it is about a woman (i think 41/42) with high FSH and her journey to a BFP....

doingit- FX that everything is OK. Are you going in to your Dr? i want to say OMG you got your BFP!!! (can i say that yet?)

hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## snl41296

winston83 said:


> Evening gorgeous girlies how are u all very sorry but there was like 15 pages to read did notice a sneaky bfp in there a's I skim read congrats and a h&h 9 mnths darlin xxx
> Davies super duper hugs coming your way babe xxx
> 35 love reading your posts u always make me laugh lol enjoy ur sex lol xxxx

her posts do crack me up as well. hope u are well :flower:


----------



## snl41296

call me nuts girls but look what i just got! 95% accurate! 
watch now I pay this money and I am PG :rofl: its pricey too :blush: $99.00 I know crazy ass me. we will keep this to us only :winkwink: well if I am PG i spent $99 dollars for a baby :rofl: and If I am NOT we will be using this to test DH sperm and He will then know about it. b/c we need to do this one right and not screw it up. 

https://thefertilityshop.com/fertility/fertell-fertility-test-p-78.html


----------



## Doingit4us

N good news here. I started bleeding pretty heavy yesterday. Went to the doc and my beta was only 11. Its not in my tubes which is good. I have to get my bloods again on Friday. I'm pretty sure its going to be a chemical. Thank you ladies for everything


----------



## Quaver

Doingit4us said:


> N good news here. I started bleeding pretty heavy yesterday. Went to the doc and my beta was only 11. Its not in my tubes which is good. I have to get my bloods again on Friday. I'm pretty sure its going to be a chemical. Thank you ladies for everything

:hugs:


----------



## snl41296

Doingit4us said:


> N good news here. I started bleeding pretty heavy yesterday. Went to the doc and my beta was only 11. Its not in my tubes which is good. I have to get my bloods again on Friday. I'm pretty sure its going to be a chemical. Thank you ladies for everything

so sorry :hugs:


----------



## snl41296

BTW girls I had a vivid dream I was PG! :happydance: if only dreams are true... I was crying my eyes out of excitement... and in that same dream, My SIL was PG again! for the 3rd time.. esh I will be heart broken if she is PG again, she just had another one in July :cry:


----------



## Joyful09

Doingitforus...so sorry for your news


----------



## Quaver

snl41296 said:


> BTW girls I had a vivid dream I was PG! :happydance: if only dreams are true... I was crying my eyes out of excitement... and in that same dream, My SIL was PG again! for the 3rd time.. esh I will be heart broken if she is PG again, she just had another one in July :cry:

Hope the first part of your dream will come true:flower:


snl41296 said:


> call me nuts girls but look what i just got! 95% accurate!

You are nuts! :haha:


----------



## snl41296

Quaver said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> BTW girls I had a vivid dream I was PG! :happydance: if only dreams are true... I was crying my eyes out of excitement... and in that same dream, My SIL was PG again! for the 3rd time.. esh I will be heart broken if she is PG again, she just had another one in July :cry:
> 
> Hope the first part of your dream will come true:flower:
> 
> 
> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> call me nuts girls but look what i just got! 95% accurate!Click to expand...
> 
> You are nuts! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## daviess3

Doingit i feel ur pain hun!! chin up chick!! its crap keep thinkin might have month off of clomid try lose sum weight b4 xmas get drunk by smaller clothes might even have a cheeky ciggy as i do love a drink an ciggy!! cant rem the last time i drank i always thought that drink in 1st 14 days as it may effect clomid an cant take it after incase im pg!! so might do that an try natural!! but if i dont get pg this month wont have a baby b4 my 30th!! i really wanted a baby b4 30!! im justbeing silly sorry to go on girls!!! xxx


----------



## Joyful09

Snl I had a dream last night too although it wasn't vivid cause I only remember being pregnant! Lol!


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: :wave: Helloooo everyyyyyboddddyyyy!!!!!

Wanting: :hi: :wave: will you ever try the other way? Its so much easier...

Daviess: :hi: :wave: i am doing just grand...on the 2ww now drat...hate the wait if you know what i mean... hee hee well i am glad put a smile on your cheeks! 

Loopy: :wave: i hope you are having a great day!

Caz: :hi: hope your having a wonderful day!

Winston: :wave: thanks a bunch! I am taking time off now...i think i burnt him out :rofl: in the 2ww anyways so i will just tease him with all the sexy clothing and stuff hee hee BUT not giving in haa haa haa love being in control but we will see....hows your day thus far?

Snl: glad your sticking to your plan...can&#8217;t wait till you get your :spermy: test in so you and really really move on with a good frame of mind...I love that you are thinking on the positive line...good for you. My af is not until dec.1 and i really don&#8217;t do the testing thing like you guys sorry...in Bermuda a prego test is $28-$30 for one test. I would rather wait until i see my af and if non in a week or two then i will see my doctor because the visit is free for that. The only reason why i got the opk like you guys (the one i up load) is because my sister lives in Texas and she sent it to my when my mom visited her. She sent two boxes from wallmart each box had 20 sticks for $19.95. the next time my a family member travels i ask if they can get me some prego test to bring back...its works out cheaper then getting it here in Bermuda.

Lisaf: :wave: hellrrr my dear!

Quaver: :hi: thanks on the opk issue i am having but gosh it gets so confusing...but it looks like all that fun i have been having seem to be in the right area....i hope if not as i said before i am not worrying to much...but next cycle we be on regimented :rofl: plus i will start back on clomid too. Wishing everyone their Christmas gift of a :bfp: :dust: 

1hope: :hi: thanks hun i am doing grand....sitting in the college library suppose to be doing my report but hangin in here for a little while hee hee I hope you have having a wonderful day too

Snl: ahhh thanks ladies... :blush: what &#8220;SIL&#8221; means?

Doingit: :wave: damnn i was so wanting it to be :bfp: you sound very positive despite it all tho. I am so sorry... :hugs:

Joyful: :wave: hello dear how are you doing?

Davis: good thinking but know it could be hard....praying for the both of you and doingit...&#8221;group hug&#8221;


----------



## lisaf

sorry to hear the bad news doingit4us! :( I can't imagine what you're feeling right now. I'm glad you saw the doctor and heard that you had betas that indicate pregnancy so at least you won't go nuts wondering if you had faulty tests :hugs: 

davies - I understand the need for a break, and I REALLY understand wanting to be pregnant before you are 30 :( :hugs: Hope you figure out what to do!


----------



## 35_Smiling

okay i so messed up here. if you click on #1 link it shows all my charts BUT when i click on it to update my chart it shows that i created one like its a new chart and all my information is gone??? OMG!!! does anyone know what i need to do? i think i created a new chart in error...but don't know how to delete it....if i am able.


----------



## 35_Smiling

i clink on the link caz had early...and i followed the instructions but i didn't think it was going to close out all of my previous information...i've been charing for 3 months now i think its all gone... :cry: all my information done :cry:


----------



## lisaf

Your charts look fine to me?
If you did accidentally split a chart, you can merge it back... Thats what davies had me help her do because her first bleed was recorded as a new cycle...


----------



## 35_Smiling

thanks lisaf but when i clink onthe chart i see everthing...but when i want to update and put my todays temp its has nothing on it. when i clink the previous days nothing to. I try to look back to see the previous month and there isn't any. its telling me i need to create a home page but i had one already.


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Hello Everyone,

I haven't been on here for a few days-sorry :flower:

How is everybody?

I am sorry that a few of you have had bad news. I hope things will be better next month :hugs:

I took my last Provera tablet this morning so now I guess I just have to wait:shrug: What sort of time did people have to wait for AF to show?

I am getting quite nervous about taking the Clomid now. I just hope AF doesn't keep me waiting too long. I just want to get it over and done with! I'm dreading all the side effects.

I am probably going to need help when it comes to the OPKs etc, so look out for me asking lots of questions!

Oh, I also received my digital thermometer in the post today, but not sure if I am going to use it this month. I think it might add more stress in this first month. I will see!

Have a lovely evening.


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: cupcake :hi:

wow its evening where you are? its only 2:20pm in the afternoon in Bermuda! 

try not be be nervious taking clomid...think of it as millions of :spermy: mingling with additional eggs equals higher chances of :bfp: Good luck :dust:


----------



## 35_Smiling

okay i don't know what happen but i managed to update my temp. googled babybump and when in from scratch...that was a scare..


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies it went well today seen mr foxs nurse she has don loads off bloods for hormones,thyroid,blood disorder have to go back on the 17th jan at 12pm for my results off my fox xxxxx


----------



## CupcakeClaire

:wave: Smiling-Thank you, I hope you are right.

It certainly is evening. It's dark and cold. I bet it's nicer where you are!


----------



## winston83

Sounds good caz hopefully u will get some answers xxx
35 darlin am having a VERY nice day lol if u no what I mean ha ha xx
Where is Emma I haven't seen her round for a couple of days x


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun i hope i do she think it could be a hormone in balance xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Afternoon ladies, I was talking on another thread... so it had me thinking have any of you tried soft cups? Em, TTC, Keepsmiling? I am going to try them this month, it seems to be very successful along with preseed.... just a thought for those that have to take a break from Clomid (like myself) Although the Dr. prescribed it to me this month I am taking November and December off of it to get through the Holidays. :)

Hi everybody, I hope you all are doing well:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Caz: i am happy to hear! Woohoo! Wow so what happens if it is off balance...

Cupcake: yes its beautiful being on a island but the only down fall is its only two ways here BOAT & PLANE! Which means i feel like a caged in rat on those running wheels most of the times...i so hate living here although i&#8217;ve been been here all my life hee hee...sad isn&#8217;t it.

Winston: you know dirty minds think alike! :rofl: have a blast...go getem girl! :rofl:

s4m: no never tried any but then again bermuda doesn't sell them on the island also preseed they don't sell them here too and whats funny they didn't even know what both products are!


----------



## caz & bob

35 they can treat it hun xxxxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

okay well i wish you def all the best!


you know i am sitting here thinking about a nice lobster dinner...sooo i called hubby and o boy we going for lobster this afternoon (early dinner) omg I so can't wait! i had my very first lobster on my birthday this year (feb.26) and had been in love with them since! only had three since my birthday well...this would be the third time...they cost between around $55.00 so unless you can cook...you can have them anytime but i don't have a clue how to do them...so we go out to dinner and rack up a huge bill....


----------



## sma1588

35- if you dont mind me asking what do you and DH do for work? i wouldnt think there was that many jobs on an island and if everything is pretty expensive there because it has to be imported i would think they paid pretty good there.....the only island ive been on was catalina and its beautiful and all green


----------



## 35_Smiling

sma: i hope my answer isn't too long :blush:

Yes some things are expensive here and Bermuda depends on the International Business sector and Tourism solely. Bermuda is a tax free island which is a good thing! We import everything to the island. We do gardening here so the government would put an embargo order in place which means no goods which are locally produced can be imported during that season. So the food markets would be dry on imported carrots, onions, cabbages, etc where the customer has to go to the gardeners to purchase them instead (this also helps share the wealth around too) Once the season is over then the embargo order is lifted and the food markets can resume importing them in. 

I have been a housewife for two years now. I was working at a company called Conyers & Associates Ltd. earning $46,500 a year then the recession came along and three months after being married my job made me redundant. They paid me redundancy pay which was five months pay plus a financial bonus and vacation pay because i didn&#8217;t take any vacation time the year they made me redundant (five months pay because they pay you a month for each year working for the company; i was there for 5 years). I decided to go to College and take up accounting assistant...here your entry level pay is $50,000+ yearly. 

My husband and his family own a transportation company call Beeline Transport Ltd. his parents worked for the company first for many many years under another owner plus owning a taxi business as well. That owner became bankrupt therefore; they thought they can revive the company and here we are today with the vision of his parents. They have been on rough road and still have financial challenges from the previous owner but the company is doing better under its new owners my husband&#8217;s family. Beeline Transport Ltd. has contracts with Expedia.com, Cheaptickes/Orbitz Worldwide Ltd, LibGo Travel, Carey Int&#8217;l and Delta Airlines. They also do local business to but their sole engine is their vendors.

Bermuda is beautiful here too. No poverty and our roads has no pot holes. I will try to upload a few photos..


----------



## winston83

Ha ha 35 my hubby has been off work for 2 weeks he was in a car crash but even whiplash doesn't stop his libido lol it has been so nice to have noisy sex pmsl while kids are at school we can do it anywhere in the house and be a's loud as we like I'm lovin it x


----------



## 35_Smiling

sma sorry i tried to upload my the photos but it didn't work sorry...

what luck you my husband has to put a pillow over my face sometimes! ha ha ha ha ha you go girl!

trying to upload the photos again

photo of Horshoe Bay Beach (note we have pink sand only in Bermuda)

the same beach

I can't remember where i took this but i wanted you to see the coast line

this is what bermuda is shape like...a fishing hook smack in the middle of the Atlantic Ocean away from everyone...Bermuda is NOT a 
carribbean island such as cuba, jamaica, etc.


----------



## daviess3

Winston your too funny!!! caz good luck with that hun all sounds positive though!! 
35 i cant see ur pics!! Sounds like a lovely lifestyle!! 
Smile where do you get these softcups? what do you do with them? 
Hope everything else is ok?
sarah xx


----------



## winston83

Davies soft cups are available on amazon sweetie xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

our sand in Bermuda is pink due to the coral reefs

i was feeling sorry for the bike :rofl:

Somerset Bridge which is the smallest strall bridge in the World!

Watford Bridge

Whale Bay took a photo of the water hitting against the rocks


----------



## lisaf

you use softcups after BDing ... they hold the sperm up against the cervix to give them a better chance at getting there instead of leaking out.
MUCH more convenient than sticking your legs up in the air for 15-30 minutes after


----------



## 35_Smiling

Our Central Bus Termernal ~ in the Capital...."Hamilton

What all our public buses look like...representing our pink sand and blue waters and skys

another photo of our public buses


----------



## 35_Smiling

daviess3 said:


> Winston your too funny!!! caz good luck with that hun all sounds positive though!!
> 35 i cant see ur pics!! Sounds like a lovely lifestyle!!
> Smile where do you get these softcups? what do you do with them?
> Hope everything else is ok?
> sarah xx

sorry hun i tried to upload but it did took so i hope the like the few i did manage to send


----------



## daviess3

35smiling i have just seen ur pics wow!!! How do you put images in that bit im jealous i want to do it i cant put my pic on my avatar an i think its nice to put a face to a name!!

OMG i feel like im the only geek with my legs in air for 45mins after bding lol!! I practically stand on my head!!So do you use them like tampax sorry for the blondness!!!
Winston do you use them after ur noisy sesh!! lol! xx


----------



## lisaf

the softcups are these round disc things... with a stiff edge to them and a soft cup part in the middle. They fold in half, slide in, then pop into place (they sounded a lot scarier to use and looked scarier than they really were). I found them very comfortable, and I LOVED getting up and walking around and even being able to go to the bathroom right after! :rolf: I was worried I might be trapping the sperm outside the cervix so I just made sure to feel for my cervix after it was inserted to make sure it was under the softcup, and I did a scooping thing before inserting it to catch any extra semen that was spilling out (sorry for the TMI!!).

Anyway, it was very comfortable for me to wear, they can stay in for up to 12 hours, and I found it easy to remove.
I'd insert while lying down then remove while sitting on the toilet (they are plastic though, not flushable!)


----------



## daviess3

Is it like a lilet i would worry it would get stuck! Is that something you ever worried about? xx


----------



## winston83

Davies I haven't ever used them lol but I am looking forward to dropping Kids at school in the morning lol


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Softcups sound scary! I am tempted though!


----------



## mrphyemma

Winston you minx I am jealous!!! ;) I'm fine honey, thanks for asking. Just trying to while away the 2ww. I am 5dpo today so still a way to go. 

35, Bermuda looks stunning, you are one lucky lady to live somewhere so beautiful!

Smile4me, I do use softcups. As you can see I haven't conceived while using them so I'm not the best advert for them but I do like to use them to stop the leakage and the old damp patch on the bedsheets. I too got paranoid that I was causing a barrier and preventing some sperm getting to the cervix so I now have my legs in the air for a good fifteen minutes and then insert the softcup for the night. They aren't scary at all to use. At first it looks massive but like Lisa says you squeeze the sides together and it goes long and thin for insertion and then springs into place inside. Very easy to remove. You just hook your finger under the rim and slide it out.

Davies and doingit I'm sorry to hear things didn't work out for you both.:hugs:

Caz, glad you had a good appointment, hope you get some answers soon my lovely xx

Hope everyone else is good :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

They are not nearly as scary to use as they look, I promise!! My first thought when I saw one was that it was MASSIVE and that there'd be no way it would stay in there and that I'd feel it all the time... but nope, it popped itself right into position and I couldn't notice it inside.
And I never had any trouble in removal. IF you happen to have trouble, there are some easy tricks or you can try different positions. The way I described inserting and removing seem to work well for most girls.


----------



## daviess3

Winston what day in ur cycle are you hun? cupcake i just ordered sum!!!! I can c my post already ERH LADIES THE SOFTCUPS STUCK LOL!!! hopefully they will be as easy as u all say!!
Emma thank u, an good luck for this cycle for you hun hoping sum1 gets a sticky bfp soon!! xx


----------



## Quaver

*35_Smiling*
Thanks for the great pics of Bermuda! No pot holes? Amazing.
Would love to visit there sometime:thumbup:

As for OPKs, walmart ones sounds cheap, but the ones I use are even cheaper:
https://www.amazon.com/Step-Ovulati...IQJG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1290127403&sr=8-3
https://www.amazon.com/20x-Step-Pregnancy-Test-Strips/dp/B001FYGQ5I/ref=pd_sim_hpc_5

With these ones it says you need to pee in a cup, but you can POAS (10sec). I have great aim, it works perfectly:flower:

Why not get them posted to your sisters? I do that all the time. TTC things in Singapore are really expensive, so I order them on Amazon UK and get it sent to my sisters, who will post it to me:cool:


winston83 said:


> my hubby has been off work for 2 weeks he was in a car crash but even whiplash doesn't stop his libido lol it has been so nice to have noisy sex pmsl while kids are at school we can do it anywhere in the house and be a's loud as we like I'm lovin it x

Can't work but can :sex: :thumbup:


----------



## snl41296

omg 35 pics are amazing!!!!!!
and the soft cup is not scarey at all, i thought it was at first but will not get stuck at all.


----------



## snl41296

I NEED HELP GIRLSSSSSSSSS 
I want this and they are sold out all over the place and I can not find it anywhere :cry::cry:

Fertell male fertility test

https://www.fertilityformen.com/products_fertell.php


----------



## Joyful09

35 great pictures sounds like a wonderful place why don't you like it? Is it just not be able to travel by car?
I thought I posted on here about using softcups so if I am repeating myself I am sorry. I bought them after reading so many positive things. It makes sense to keep the semen up there to give the sperm a chance to swim. I have only used them on the day of ovulation. I bought them at my local drugstore and when I first opened them I thought how am I going to do this, but I did a test run. I squeezed it on each side slide it in and once it gets past your vagina it kind of opens up over your cervix. 
My doctor gave me a hcg shot on Monday & told me to bd on Tuesday around 7pm but my husband took off so we bd around 11am and I put in a softcup to extend my chances of the sperm meeting that ovulated egg at the perfect time. I hope it worked. If not my doctor gave me 100mg to take next month but I am scared to take it cause 50mg made me super cranky during those 5 days. Also I am due to ovulate the day we take a plane to Florida to Walt Disney World so it will be difficult to bd so I don't want to waste being grumpy for nothing. We will see!

Oh 35 my next cycle is supposed to start 11/30 or 12/1.


----------



## Quaver

snl41296 said:


> I NEED HELP GIRLSSSSSSSSS
> I want this and they are sold out all over the place and I can not find it anywhere :cry::cry:
> 
> Fertell male fertility test
> 
> https://www.fertilityformen.com/products_fertell.php

Everyone seems to be buying it:haha:
Why not go to the doctor to get a proper semen analysis? The price difference isn't much I think, and it'll give much more detailed report.


----------



## snl41296

:flower: morning everyone... yet again I will not be on today :nope: I christmas shopped yesterday got home late, had to catch last night. today we are going to see Santa at the mall :happydance: Hailey is very excited! 
AFM~ not stressing at all with things I think I am too excited for the holidays LOL :haha: to think about anything else really. I will not be testing untill AF is late. 
have a great day girls <3


----------



## 35_Smiling

daviess3 said:


> 35smiling i have just seen ur pics wow!!! How do you put images in that bit im jealous i want to do it i cant put my pic on my avatar an i think its nice to put a face to a name!!
> 
> OMG i feel like im the only geek with my legs in air for 45mins after bding lol!! I practically stand on my head!!So do you use them like tampax sorry for the blondness!!!
> Winston do you use them after ur noisy sesh!! lol! xx

In the message box 
Click on advance 
Click on attachments (next to the smiley face)
A second box will appear (you can enlarge the box so you can see everything)
Click on Browse
The look to where you have your photos...click on the photo you want the press open...this will then go back to the second box 
Click on upload on the right...the first upload on the right
A message will show to say Uploading File (s)  Please wait
One upload is complete you will see another box saying current attachments
Then you go back to your message box
Click on attachments then you will see the same attachment
You are able to complete the above only 5 times 
Once you want that photo there you click on
Submit reply 

You can always put your comments next to each photo it by clicking on the Edit
There may be an easier way but the above it the except steps i took to do mine.

Good luck!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Davis: morning chickie! :wave: and not comment on the geek part :rofl:

Lisaf: :hi: morning!

Winston: :wave: morning! :rofl: i am sure you enjoyed dropping the kids off just so you can sneak back in do those wild :sex: :rofl:

Cupcake: :hi: morning...i so feel you too...going to look into them today...and place an order on line along with Pre-seed! 

Mrp: :hi: morning! Thanks hun it is a beautiful island but i just want to retire here not live here... 

Lisaf: well i am going to try them for my next cycle...they should be here before then! Thanks! 



daviess3 said:


> Winston what day in ur cycle are you hun? cupcake i just ordered sum!!!! I can c my post already ERH LADIES THE SOFTCUPS STUCK LOL!!! hopefully they will be as easy as u all say!!
> Emma thank u, an good luck for this cycle for you hun hoping sum1 gets a sticky bfp soon!! xx

Davis: OMG :rofl:

Quaver: :wave: morning! that is right! None only in peoples personal driveways there MIGHT be one but most times its not. When one does develop the workers are patching them up right away. Our roads are not wide like the US or other countries. We have small roads with only two lanes.

Snl: :wave: morning! Thanks hun...

Joyful: :hi: morning! Thanks hun i don&#8217;t like living here because its too small that&#8217;s all. Alot of Bermudians are living in the UK because we a British colony. i would love to live in Canada or Texas tho. I can live in the US if i want to because i have alot of family there and as long they sponsor me i have a foot in the door. BUT my husband loves living here sooo i am stuck!


----------



## snl41296

Quaver said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> I NEED HELP GIRLSSSSSSSSS
> I want this and they are sold out all over the place and I can not find it anywhere :cry::cry:
> 
> Fertell male fertility test
> 
> https://www.fertilityformen.com/products_fertell.php
> 
> Everyone seems to be buying it:haha:
> Why not go to the doctor to get a proper semen analysis? The price difference isn't much I think, and it'll give much more detailed report.Click to expand...

he will NOT go :growlmad: as of right now he will not go.. :growlmad:


----------



## Quaver

snl41296 said:


> he will NOT go :growlmad: as of right now he will not go.. :growlmad:

DH has never met my FS:haha: I do everything, bring back the pot for SA or IUI, and he does it at home, and I bring it in:thumbup: He did come in for a blood test, only after nearly a month:haha: It was not done by FS, but at a blood testing lab.

The doctor has prescribed Clomid 25mg/day for DH, amazing how they can do that without seeing DH:shrug:


----------



## snl41296

Quaver said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> he will NOT go :growlmad: as of right now he will not go.. :growlmad:
> 
> DH has never met my FS:haha: I do everything, bring back the pot for SA or IUI, and he does it at home, and I bring it in:thumbup: He did come in for a blood test, only after nearly a month:haha: It was not done by FS, but at a blood testing lab.
> 
> The doctor has prescribed Clomid 25mg/day for DH, amazing how they can do that without seeing DH:shrug:Click to expand...

:flower: thank you that makes me feel good to know


----------



## Smile4me

good Morning ladies :)

I went by and got my Clomid and my softcups from Walgreens this am... Wooo Hooo
November cycle here I come just in time for a BFP on Christmas... :)


----------



## Quaver

Smile4me said:


> November cycle here I come just in time for a BFP on Christmas... :)

Fingers crossed!:happydance:


----------



## snl41296

Girls I have a question Is it too early to spot? :shrug:
I just wipped sorry TMI and there was alittle blood brownish/redish/pinkish :shrug: I am not due for AF till the 26th/28th sometime. When I spotted with hailey I was DUE for AF and spotted for 3 days the day AF WAS DUE.. So I just thought af was on her way never showed and 15/16 dpo I got my :bfp: . I think 6DPO is wayyyyyyyyy early. I am going to keep an eye on it and see what happens :shrug: just very strange :shrug:


----------



## Smile4me

It could be implantation bleeding maybe? 

OOOOO Good Luck hun!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## CupcakeClaire

:wave: Smiling. How are you today? The photos look amazing! Do you want visitors?!?

:wave: Caz!

So, I took my last Provera tablet yesterday morning and am already having tummy pains. With my 1-2 natural periods a year I never get any pains at all until I actually start bleeding (Sorry TMI). Do you think the pains are caused by the Provera? Could it happen that quickly? I hope I'm not going to be in a lot of pain during AF (well not more than I'm used to anyway). Usually I just take a couple of paracetamol for a few days and that does the trick, so hopefully it won't be too different. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi girls, so i have not been on in awhile, but congrats to all the bfp's, seems like there were quite a few, but I was browsing fast. So this is my third month of clomid, 50 mg cd5-9. I started testing around cd 10 with opks and immediately I had positives for like 3 days, but I think that may of been from the clomid. My new dilemma is I started getting positives again on cd 18 and have had positives for 4 days straight. Has this happened to any of you girls? I am so confused.


----------



## Doingit4us

Thank you ladies!

Daviess-I am also trying to get pregnant with one more before I turn 30. Fx for the both of us.


I went in and got my beta today. It was 26. Wednesday it was 11. It's doubling, but even the docs are confused. I'm having a normal period and I'm pretty sure of when I ovulated. The doc I saw today, said it could be a chemical/miscarriage waiting to happen or it could be a real pregnancy. I'm trying to have faith in God that it is, but all evidence points elsewhere. I don't know why my levels would be increasing still. I have to go back on Sunday to see if they have increased. I was going to start my second round of Clomid on Sunday, but I guess I will have to wait.


I hope you ladies have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## caz & bob

aw doing it hope you have got a bfp hun xxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

s4m: :hi: sounds like you went on a bit of a :sex: shopping&#8230;your list is complete! :rofl: fingers and toes crossed too:dust: on your Christmas gift!

Snl: well a week before the af is due&#8230;could be a good sign unless you did some rough :sex: last night :rofl: if it is my fingers and toes cross for you guys too!

Caz: :hi: :wave: back at ya! Have a wonderful :sex:ing week-end! 

Cupcake: :hi: girl you are welcome on the island anytime! They have one direct flight from the UK if that&#8217;s where you are and that&#8217;s the BA2233 on Tues/Wed/Thurs/Fri/Sun! If your from the USA well you got all flights coming here American/Delta/Jet Blue/ Continental/ and US Air! Jet Blue is the least expensive $89 each way and American Airlines are here the most 4 times daily Mon to Sun! 
Welcome one and all :rofl: you got me advertising is that legal on here :rofl: let me stop before the Administrator kicks me off this forum; so no my adverts all! :rofl:
Hope you get your af soon and sorry your got a lot of pain going on poor boo..:hugs:

R2BM: :wave: wow its been a while&#8230;thought you forgot about us :cry: hee hee yea I started to get a lot of positives too check out my charts link #1 so your not alone on that one&#8230;good luck!

Doingit: :hi: well I am not sure to say congrats or not&#8230;now sure what to say :shrug: sorry but I really still hope for just a tiny bitty bit that you get that :bfp: then that chemical/mc. :hugs: eyes, fingers and toes crossed for you guys!


----------



## sma1588

good morning ladies...well i should have had the 7 day progestone done yesterday to see what my levels are but the stupid RE never got back to me to order it so i guess i dont get to see whats going on this time either.she really sucks at getting back to me, i even had to go through my gyno to email her and still no response


----------



## 35_Smiling

sma: damn that's messed up! so sorry hun...hope all goes well on this cycle!


----------



## sma1588

p.s....35-...... i would love to go out there too,is there many hotels or anything to do there? i would be fine sitting on the beach all day but OH would get bored


----------



## 35_Smiling

hee hee i just ate a WHOLE LOBSTER at Lobster Pot it was a Lobster Thermidor with mashed potatos and mix vegi! O..M..G.. i racked it! Mmmm so there goes the diet of the scarsdale Medical Diet plan i was on...now i am starting from scratch again! BUT trust me it was worth it :rofl:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Sma: didn&#8217;t I say no advertising?? You trying to get me kicked off this forum? :rofl: we have the luxurious hotels Fairmont Southampton which is walking distance to Horseshore Bay Beach or the Fairmont Hamilton Princess&#8230;then you have the smaller hotels like Coco Reef, Elbow Beach, Cambridge Beaches, to name a few of many! Fun it you love parties there are loads of clubs you can hang out in the City of Hamilton (also known as the Capital of Bermuda)


----------



## sma1588

lol is it considerd advertising if i asked? well that sounds pretty good maybe next summer depending on how things go with ttc we will go out there


----------



## Smile4me

ReadyB HI HUN I thought you forgot about us too... LOL but I do understand the obsessing while on Clomid.
If you look at my avatar hun I got 7 days in a row of Positive OPK's but a BFN this cycle but remember I am off of Clomid until January, so going all natural this cycle... I did get my softcups and preseed ready to start on cd10 :)


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Awww I missed you girls! I could never forget about you, just had to take a tiny little break. I was obsessing way to much during the tww, but I have never had the positive opks 4 days in a row, so wanted to know if this was normal. Seems like it is, so we shall wait and see.


----------



## caz & bob

yes hun its normal you will just have to keep testing to see if it fades xxxxx


----------



## winston83

Evening lovely ladies how things in crazy clomid town lol I'm doing good enjoy a relaxed night infrount of tele got a busy day tomorrow my oldest son has been selected a's one of our county top football players he has got trials tomorrow and then three more if he makes it through all the stages he will be going to Leeds united grounds on 3rd December to play a match against their youth team where there will be scouts from lots of other teams he is very excited ps it's cd 6 today x


----------



## Smile4me

Yay Winston that's fab news hun!

PS we are cycle buds, I'm on cd5 although my chart says cd6 ... :)
Are you doing the ems plan this time around?


----------



## winston83

I certainly am smile huni and I'm going au natural again this mnth am saving my last two rounds of clomid until after Xmas xx


----------



## winston83

Are u natural this time smile x


----------



## 35_Smiling

sma: that sounds like a plan! You dont have to worry about transportation to and from the hotel or guest house I will make sure my husbands family business provide their services! Wishing you guys lots of :dust:

r2bm: well I had my four days but I am NOT on clomid. I have taken two months offwill start again next cycle next month IF no :bfp:

Winston: clomid town like that one :rofl: o:shock: wow:ball: =D&gt;congrats on your son with the:ball::football: wow good luck for him!  [-o&lt; that he will continue to do well and get selected from one of those scouts! Woohoo!

Everyone enjoy your week-end!


----------



## winston83

Thanx 35 we are really excited he wants to get picked for Liverpool lol our whole family are supporters so fx he makes it to final 15 x


----------



## sma1588

awsome maybe we can make it out there for my birthday in august, i need a vacation too bad we have to wait that long lol


----------



## snl41296

hi girls I think that bleeding was from cutting myself shaving OUCH :rofl: because there is nothing there and I dont read into anything other then that. time will tell I have a very busy weekend and very busy week so this will for sure take my mind off of things


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all enjoying the weekend xxxxxxx


----------



## daviess3

doing it thats what i had hun the levels went up!! then got period!! hopefully u wont everything crossed for you!! 
smile an winston im cd5 today an going natural this month!!! im joining ur cycle gang!!! bfp for xmas pleasssssse for us!!!
winston fab fxd for your son x
Hi caz how r you?
snl fxd implantation bleeding!!
smiling where bouts in cycle are you??
soo cold in uk today nice chinese tonight i think!! not eaten today yet so i could have one!!!


----------



## caz & bob

im fine ty daviess xxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: :wave: AFTERNOON EVERYONE!! ~ Winston; sma; snl; caz; daviess;

i am feeling kinda crapy today not sure perhaps i need to eat...that can work...tummy having the empty type of feeling and everything i am smelling is making me reach...i get that way at times when i am really really hungry...

sma: well that means you have enough time to save for it! Hee hee

snl: woo you shave?? Ouch! I use hair remover spray for there&#8230;you spray and its nice and warm..then wait for 5-10 minutes I jump in the shower and the rub gently and the hair just wipes off&#8230;.similar to neat! I couldn&#8217;t ever use shavers good luck tho&#8230;hee hee

caz: thanks and you have a good week-end!

Daviss: I want to join the gang for that Christmas baby gift too! i feel alone I have no cycle buddies :cry: :rofl: I am cd20 dpo4 anyone around me?


----------



## Mum2miller

I took the month off opk testing, temping BNB and everything else ttc and it worked just got my :bfp:!! funny how they always seem to say when you dont think about it it will happen now we just have to pray for a sticky been. GL to everyone else we need some more bfp for the clomid club.


----------



## daviess3

Congrats mum2miller i hope im the same!! xx


----------



## caz & bob

congrats mum2 xxxx


----------



## winston83

Huge congratulations mum2miller h&h pregnancy huni xxx


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Evening Ladies, I hope everyone is well?

So, AF didn't keep me waiting very long at all :happydance: Arrived this morning but.....it doesn't seem very heavy at all (not like I normally have anyway) and no pain which is a bit weird. It is proper blood (sorry TMI) so I suppose today is day 1. Would you all agree?
I have been told to take Clomid on days 2-6 so I will be taking the first tablet tomorrow night as I have heard most of you say that night time is best.
Could any of you experts out there please advise me on what I should do now please? We were told to BD on days 12, 14 and 16 but shall we just do it every other day from the moment AF stops until when?
Also, when would I start OPK's? I know its a bit early but I want to be prepared.
Last question...if I were to start recording temperatures, would I just start that now? (Well, in the morning obviously!). As I've said before, I think I might wait until next month to do temp monitoring but I may well change my mind!

So, I have been told by my specialist to do a pregnancy test on day 35 if no AF shows (which it probably won't naturally) so that means I will be testing on.......CHRISTMAS EVE!!! OMG, Fingers crossed!

Sorry for the rambling!

Thank you.


----------



## Mum2miller

goodluck i would start temping if you choose to 2 morrow morning, take your clomid tomorrow night, i found night time is better, usually it will indicate wen to take opk in the packet but i usually started cd 9. and bd every 2nd day after about cd 9 i would say... well we did anyway and it worked this month plus i used softcups after ever bd. 

Fxed for you


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Thank you for your help.

Congratulations on your BFP! I notice you were only on 25mg Clomid. Do you mind me asking if you were already ovulating naturally?


----------



## 35_Smiling

Miller: OMG :yipee: :wohoo: Congrats to you both! I was :cry: when I read your journal and your message clip and now I am tearing up now that your got your :bfp: again! I am soo happy for the both of you. I am [-o< for this time around even more!
Please change your doctor&#8230;sorry I know its I don&#8217;t have the right to say but argg on the last doctor&#8230;

Cupcake: 
~~~is the blood nice and red? My doctor said always advised me if its not all red then its not day one. 
~~~Yes I agree on taking it nights&#8230;worked for me&#8230; besides the hot flashes mid-afternoon and some nights but it not that bad&#8230;its only when I have taken the pill during those five days when I was done it seem to not disappear&#8230;
~~~I am not an expert but I did :sex: ever-other-day (sperm meet egg plan) or you can continue to :sex: until you get the positive opk. OR you can :sex: on the days the doc says to do but everyone women is different remember&#8230;
~~~the doc advised you to start on day 2 well that is the day hun&#8230;
~~~looks like your good to go for this cycle! Good luck! I would say you can start tomorrow considering your starting your clomid&#8230;well that is what I would do. I did mine vaginally (even when I had my af) found my temp were more settled then taking it orally. But that is too up to each individual. Christmas Eve damn that would be something if your all wrong and you get the nice :bfp: for your Christmas gift!


----------



## Mum2miller

thank you smiling, i changed my doctor before Miller even passed away. the hospital are doing ahuge inquiry into what happened they are still in shock over it. i am just so happy but so scared something will go wrong. 

Cupcake, yeah i am only on 25 mg but i was Ov naturally so my New ob didnt want me to take too much. i took 25 mg on days 2 - 5 then 50 mg on day 6 just cause i didnt want to waste half a tablet. 

Goodluck Ladies xx


----------



## snl41296

Mum2miller said:


> thank you smiling, i changed my doctor before Miller even passed away. the hospital are doing ahuge inquiry into what happened they are still in shock over it. i am just so happy but so scared something will go wrong.
> 
> Cupcake, yeah i am only on 25 mg but i was Ov naturally so my New ob didnt want me to take too much. i took 25 mg on days 2 - 5 then 50 mg on day 6 just cause i didnt want to waste half a tablet.
> 
> Goodluck Ladies xx

congrats thats wonderful news <3 :happydance:


----------



## snl41296

hey everyone having a good weekend just everywhere I go everyone is PG mall I saw 100 girls PG. party today everyone PG Its nice but I am very emotional today and just broke down just now. I will be so upset if I get AF I cant get disappointed again :cry::cry: I dont know how much more I can deal with seeing AF :cry:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

hello there ladies... got a clomid newbie here... this is CD 1 for me and I will start 50mg clomid on CD3 through CD 7. I was prescribed my Clomid via my OB/GYN. So No folicle scans or monitoring of my lining etc...I will be getting my FSH/LH Estridol, Prolactin measured via blood draw on CD3 then progestrone at CD21 to see how my O was, but thats about the extent of my testing...OB said this is the max he can do, so he gave me a 3 months script and said next step he would refer me to a FS for further testing...not sure if hubby will agree to FS as it is 100% not covered by insurance : (


----------



## lisaf

welcome ttc1st!
I went the same route as you by using my gynecologist. He gave me no monitoring until I begged for a CD21 progesterone check. Unfortunately, my progesterone was not high enough on 50mg and my GYN wouldn't up the dose. 
I had to switch to an FS to get the higher dose and got my BFP. The FS was not nearly as expensive as I had feared, and it ended up costing me even less because my FS got my insurance to cover some of it under "PCOS testing" (I suspect he diagnosed me with PCOS simply for insurance coverage). Just wanted to let you know that it may not be as bad as you think if you have to see an FS and you'll be getting some of the groundwork covered with your GYN first which should help the FS too.


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

hey lisa.. thx for the reply...

and I am on the same page as you... trying to get as much from my gynie in case we have to go the FS route. I am hoping if I do have to go see a FS I end up with the luck as you have (coding me so that some insurane is covered) that would be GREAT. But I have heard from others that zero is covered, perhaps just the actual drs visit but I dont believe any testing etc scanns etc would be covered. I would venture to say hubby would agree to some testing but if it comes to a IUI/IVF (if I would even be accepted at my age) he would disagree because that those procedures are $1000s and $1000s NOT to mention it would not be something he would like to partake on due to his religion, he is Catoholic....(hard core Catholic)...nuff said.

oh I also see you have an avocado sized baby bean!! congrats!!!


----------



## lisaf

Thanks! Well I went to the FS knowing low progesterone was the issue, so that helped us start off with the right treatment and minimal costs... I'm not sure how long insurance would have paid for 'pcos' testing, :haha:. There were 2 clinics in my town and they had different pricing. I chose the cheaper one, lol!
My insurance won't cover ANYTHING if its labeled as infertility-related. 
So when my GYN ran the tests under 'infertility' I had to pay for them all anyway. And the lab tests my doctor ordered were more expensive than the FS's fees for bloodwork because he drew the blood himself instead of sending me off to another lab that charged me fees for the drawing like my GYN did.
My clomid cycle was going to cost me $270 for full monitoring (CD3 and CD21 bloodwork and a CD3 and follicle tracking ultrasounds).
I did have to pay 100% out of pocket for an HSG (they give you a cheaper price if you pay at the time of service... $400 instead of $1000)
If I was going to do IUI it was going to be $800-1000... if I was going to do injectibles it would cost $350-800 for the medication.

If that information helps at all! :) I also used softcups.. sort of a DIY insemination helper ... its a menstrual cup but its used 'off label' to hold the semen up against the cervix after sex... this was something I learned about from the girls here on BnB, not my FS


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

thanks so much for that info...


I did get cd3 and cd21 tests done in june, and did not receive any statements from the testing lab... hmmmm...wondering now how my Dr coded them?? as I did not have to pay anything?? 

but when he gave just gave me the script for Clomid, I asked for 3 months supply of the blood work as well.. He kept saying... well its not necessary to test this every single month but I insisted and he gave in and gave me all the blood work I wanted...

I Really wanted to see what my CD3 results were again (FSH/LH Estridol Prolactin) because I was told they can vary month to month and your only as "good as your worse score" . I also really wanted to see if I am continuing to O so wanted the CD21 progestrone test as well. I had these all done in June of this year...and they were average, and just really wanted to see what my levels were again.

Then although he didnt advise me to necesarily do a Clomid Challange I was going to use the blood work he wrote up and just go to the lab on the days I know to... and was basically planning on doing my own Clomid Challange so to speak, so go on CD3 Get FSH/LH Estridol, then take Clomid CD3-7 then go back for another FSH/LH draw on CD8) 

I just did one of the progestrone cd21 test last week (to see how my O was before clomid) and the lab specifically had to call the dr and ask the prognosis, because he hadnt written it , and they wrote infertility on the script... I am thinking I will be getting a statement for that one!! yikes... then on Monday have my CD3 tests planned... I'll have to see what the costs are for that, maybe I wont do my own little Clomid Challange after all haha!!

oh and those rates you had there for the IUI dont seem that bad at all!!! hmmm makes me feel a little better if I have to go down that route... thanks for sharing


----------



## lisaf

Glad to help! I know I was so worried about costs and though I could have technically saved some time by going earlier, I also know the info I had when I went to a specialist was helpful... so its hard to say if it would have happened faster/cheaper that way :)

I think my progesterone test from the regular lab was $67 and my FS only charged me $20 for it. 
Fees seem to vary a LOT from lab-to-lab across the country.
My husband's SA was only $25 (withOUT insurance) and my friend in Minnesota's cost $300 ,.. though her husband's test was a lot more detailed than mine, lol.


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Thanks smiling. Im so worried I'm going to muck this up! The blood was red yesterday (maybe a bit light) but there wasn't much off it. This morning I have woken up to much more what I'm used to. Definite bright red, full flow (sorry!)

Can anyone advise me if its best to be a day too early or a day too late? In other words is it best to accidently do days 1-5 or 3-7. If I'm not 100% sure, shall I count yesterday as day 1 or wait an extra day?

What would happen if I was a day out?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Mum2miller

CupcakeClaire said:


> Thanks smiling. Im so worried I'm going to muck this up! The blood was red yesterday (maybe a bit light) but there wasn't much off it. This morning I have woken up to much more what I'm used to. Definite bright red, full flow (sorry!)
> 
> Can anyone advise me if its best to be a day too early or a day too late? In other words is it best to accidently do days 1-5 or 3-7. If I'm not 100% sure, shall I count yesterday as day 1 or wait an extra day?
> 
> What would happen if I was a day out?
> 
> Thanks everyone.

im no expert but i haven't seen a lot of people taking it from day 1 but have seen lots from day 2,3,4,5 so i would say if your unsure go with the later rather than earlier. fxed for you


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Thank you. I can't believe I am in this situation as although I only have 1-2 natural periods a year, there is never any question of when day 1 is! I guess it must be the Provera. I'm actually thinking that it was real blood yesterday just not much so I'm going to count yesterday as day one. It definately wasnt just spotting, I know that for sure, so I think I'll just go for it! Here goes.....


----------



## Mum2miller

i did the same even when af started later at night i counted it as day 1 so go for it i say!!


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Yep, will take the first tablet before bed tonight! Scary!

I have just read your journal. I am so sorry for your loss. You are incredibly strong and I wish you all the best for a happy and healthy pregnancy and birth. I wonder if it is twins?!? How exciting!


----------



## Mum2miller

CupcakeClaire said:


> Yep, will take the first tablet before bed tonight! Scary!
> 
> I have just read your journal. I am so sorry for your loss. You are incredibly strong and I wish you all the best for a happy and healthy pregnancy and birth. I wonder if it is twins?!? How exciting!

thank you, twins would be nice! but im just hoping for a healthy baby i can take home 1 or 2.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

M2m: :hi: morning, i am glad you changed doctors. I hope the hospital take this matter to the fullest and she will suffer for her negligence. You are a strong person and i pray with this new beginning god will protect you , the child and your family.

Snl: :hugs: i am so sorry you were feeling down. I pray that you are able to pick yourself up and try to make peace. I feel if we dwell too much then what we want may never happen. I feel if we do dwell then its very important to pick-up just as fast as when we felt down in the first place...yes it is hard hun and everything said is not easy to follow...God never puts us through situations that we cannot handle. Its okay to vent of your pain go and vent we are here for you and with each other he (God) puts people in our life to help move on...i believe that and this is why everyone one of us women on this forum have help me to stay sane through my ordeal...i pray snl...we are also helping you.
I am sorry i went a bit deep...i am also having a rough time today feeling the same way...i pray for the both of us. :hugs:

Ttc1: :wave: hello there and welcome. I wish you well on your journey...enjoy and have lots of fun too!

Lisaf: :hi: morning..what is the steps for progesterone? Is it just a blood test? It seems my husband got swandered because our insurance doesn&#8217;t cover NOTHING pertaining to pregnancy! I always feel insurance is just a scam :sad:

Cupcake: :wave: morning...well you can go ahead and take it today as you were going to and by the doc. orders OR you could go ahead on day 1 if you wish Hee hee i was told it doesn&#8217;t matter everyone is different anyway...i do my 2-6 perhaps if i have to next month

M2m: i agree too.

Caz: :hi: :wave: back at ya!


----------



## Quaver

:wohoo: Congratulations Mum2Miller! :wohoo:


----------



## winston83

&#58398;caz how u doin today u been cooking up a nice lunch xx my hubby made us roast beef roast veg yorkshires and mash with beaut gravy goin to have lively chocolate&#57414; and a nice glass of &#57412;as a treat xx


----------



## lisaf

35_Smiling said:


> Lisaf: :hi: morning..what is the steps for progesterone? Is it just a blood test? It seems my husband got swandered because our insurance doesnt cover NOTHING pertaining to pregnancy! I always feel insurance is just a scam :sad:

They do a blood test to get your progesterone levels at 7dpo. 
Your husband isn't alone. Almost no insurances cover anything related to fertility. A lot of insurance is kind of a scam... you usually have to be in a big group policy to get any decent coverage at an affordable price.


----------



## caz & bob

winston83 said:


> &#58398;caz how u doin today u been cooking up a nice lunch xx my hubby made us roast beef roast veg yorkshires and mash with beaut gravy goin to have lively chocolate&#57414; and a nice glass of &#57412;as a treat xx

yes hun done mine today always do hun xxx


----------



## sma1588

im getting closer to taking my clomid and im gettive excited but hoping i dont get many SE. i hope i can add another bfp to the bored soon


----------



## winston83

sma1588 said:


> im getting closer to taking my clomid and im gettive excited but hoping i dont get many SE. i hope i can add another bfp to the bored soon

Fx for u sma hope u get ur bfp soon&#58397;


----------



## 35_Smiling

lisaf said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> Lisaf: :hi: morning..what is the steps for progesterone? Is it just a blood test? It seems my husband got swandered because our insurance doesnt cover NOTHING pertaining to pregnancy! I always feel insurance is just a scam :sad:
> 
> They do a blood test to get your progesterone levels at 7dpo.
> Your husband isn't alone. Almost no insurances cover anything related to fertility. A lot of insurance is kind of a scam... you usually have to be in a big group policy to get any decent coverage at an affordable price.Click to expand...

yes i so agree...he is thinking about taking us off but i said no at leaset not now anyway... so next week he his going to fish around to see what other insurance company here can help...although we only have about four insurance companies on this island:dohh: not much to choose from.:growlmad:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Mum2Miller- I am new here but want to congratulate you. I just finished reading about Miller and watched the video. All I have to say is God Bless you, and God Bless Miller, my heart hurts for you. And I wish you tons of prayers with your new baby.

35_smiling- my hubby is almost protesting to do his SA because it is not covered by insurance... I obviously would like it to be covered, but just because it is not, is NOT a good enough reason (for me anyway) for him not to do it!! it will cost $140 with zero being covered by insurance, but it really is a necessity to see if there are any issues that need addressed on his side, and he understands this...but is not happy with the $140 he has to shell out


----------



## caz & bob

carnt believe wagner is still in in x factor xxxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh Caz I could seriously strangle him and all the smart alecs that vote for him now it is beyond a joke!


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun he should of well been voted out hes just a freak and that Gillian in im a celeb is doing my head in why had she gone i there she dosent even try xxxxx


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Evening Ladies.....

Change of plan from this morning!!! Having compared yesterday to today I am counting today as Day 1! I hope I am doing the right thing but I had to make a decision. So first night of Clomid tomorrow. Anyone with me???


----------



## Lisa84

Yup cupcake im on my 2nd cycle now and its CD1 for me and i shall be poppin my first pills tomorrow night :) :) xx


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

yep... cupcake Im with ya... first round and first day on clomid tomorrow night...heres to growing some nice eggies and a symptom free cycle !! cheers!!


----------



## daviess3

omg girls x factor poo!!! im a celeb good now desperate housewifes fab!! no chance of bd!! good job only day 6 but had little sundayafternoon session after we went to my mums for lovely roast dinner toffee pavalova!! Yum yum!! So hungary all time considering diet pills!! I cant take much more but i cant fight the hunger!!! xx


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Yay Lisa and ttc1st!!! Fingers crossed for us all. Lisa, did you have any side effects on your first round?


----------



## lisaf

ttc 1st - $140 isn't too bad for the SA! Even with insurance coverage you have to pay a % of lots of stuff and $140 is not outrageous...
now paying $400 for an ultrasound when an HSG costs $400 too pissed me off BIG time (got insurance to cover the ultrasound.... but seriously? a doctor doesn't do the ultrasound but a doctor has to do the HSG... how is it the same price?!?!)


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

ya your right lisaf... $140 doesnt seem to be that much to me either... but to HIM... hes like NOOOO WAYYY!! why would I do that if my insurance wont cover it".. I was like umm because we need to ?? but he'll do it :smile: we kinda just have to...just to know... now I am certainly not blaming him or thinking there is something wrong... we just need to know.. because "what if"

now for the HSG... that is prob something I would not be able to request from my OB/GYN huh? it would prob have to come from a FS ? wondering if this Clomid doesnt work for me if I can talk my OB into an HSG ? possible ?


----------



## lisaf

I think the HSG can be ordered by a GYN.. heck, my acupuncturist could have ordered one. The place that does the test does a diagnosis.. and you can actually see for yourself on the screen if both your tubes fill up with dye or not.
They just won't discuss the full results with you there... but they'll tell you if your tubes are clear. 
Its a nice thing to have done 'just to know' also... but it comes with a 3 month boost in fertility, so you want to time it so you get the full advantage of that fertility boost (like if the clomid is working)
Because of your age, I think its a good thing to be pushy and proactive on this stuff! :)


----------



## Delilahsown

HOLY COW! I haven't been on in foreverrrrrrrrrr......

:hi: ladies!! I haven't gone back to catch up as i've missed TONS....
just got back from vacay in San Diego...LOVED IT! Mostly because I got to spend so much time with my parents and brothers...lol..almost didn't want to come back to the east coast. 

LISA! 16 WEEKS ALREADY????? :happydance: Time has really flown by...

How is everyone else doing?? did I miss any new bfp's??


----------



## 35_Smiling

Ttc1: I feel you. There is a home :spermy: test in the market you can try&#8230;snl ordered hers&#8230;you should look it up and read about it.

Caz: :hi:

Cupcake: sorry mine isn&#8217;t until Dec.1 good luck!

L84: :hi:

Wow cupcake you lucky chick got some buddies going on! Lol

Davis: :wave: hummm now that sounds like a plan too&#8230;enjoy!

Lisaf: sometimes I wonder what the point of having insurance&#8230;the only person it benefits is the person who works for the insurance companies who&#8217;s getting their pocket fat because of taking money from us. Arggg

deli: welcome back and i am glad you had a wonderful time with your family!

Everyone have a wonderful night&#8230;got some college homework due tomorrow morning and I haven&#8217;t touched it yet. Enjoy your night!


----------



## snl41296

thanks 35 I can always count on you girls to bring me up. You cant dwell on things you are right, its all in gods hands


----------



## Joyful09

35smiling...we are on the same cycle day cd 20 5 dpo

Super Congratulations mum2miller thrilled for you!


----------



## Lisa84

CupcakeClaire said:


> Yay Lisa and ttc1st!!! Fingers crossed for us all. Lisa, did you have any side effects on your first round?

Nope i had absolutely no side effects on cycle 1 Fx crossed i dont get any this cycle either xx


----------



## caz & bob

morning ladies :wave: 35 well chilling today xxxx


----------



## snl41296

morning ladies :hi: what do u think of my CHart ? I am 8DPO It looks good as of right now, but I dont get excited till 14DPO cause thats when it dipssssssssssss really lowwwww so time will tell everyone. I have lots to do today.Hailey is SICK :cry: with a BAD SORE THROAT I am taking her to the doctors today. My DH slept with her the whole night, he is so good with her :cloud9: Tomorrow I am suppose to pick up her christmas pics but not sure if I am going to, I have to go to the supermarket as well to get artichokes for thanksgiving thats what I am making :thumbup: 18 of them Eshhh we have about 20 people here for thanksgiving. I doubt I will send hailey to school wen either. She just sounds sooooooo bad with this cough :nope:
Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## snl41296

Lisa84 said:


> CupcakeClaire said:
> 
> 
> Yay Lisa and ttc1st!!! Fingers crossed for us all. Lisa, did you have any side effects on your first round?
> 
> Nope i had absolutely no side effects on cycle 1 Fx crossed i dont get any this cycle either xxClick to expand...

I had none either. I am on my second cycle taking it. if I am not PG this cycle I am only taking it one more month b/c I do ovulate on my own.


----------



## Lisa84

FX u wont need it that extra month! I have PCOS so don't ovulate so have been initially given 3 months but can take it for upto 9 months :)


----------



## snl41296

yet another very good friend just got a :bfp: trying 2 months this is her 2nd :cry: I am really starting to think something is wrong :cry:


----------



## kka

Do any of you ladies have any experience with Metformin????? I know there is a metformin thread but i posted on there and no on has responded to me so i thought i would ask you lovely ladies.


----------



## keepsmiling

Hi just need abit of advice well I'm between 3-5 dpo and I just started spottin red and pink bot alot ad it lasted bout 20mins
any ideas wot it is x


----------



## daviess3

Keep smiling if your 5dpo it could be impantation bleeding? fxd for you!! Lots of people get it, i never have personally but its common to bed pink or brown i think! good luck hun.
Snl finding out a friend is pg always gives us lttc`s a knock down but you no what we get back up coz we have to and when we finally get our child we will appreciate them soooo much more as we know what it takes to get there!! Im sure your friend will love her child im not being mean, but i no when i finally get pg give birth an hopefully have a healthy child i will feel like i have won the lottery!!! Your time will come hun be positive!I no how hard it is i have had worsed year ever!! apart from getting wed!! 2 mc but i am now thinking im going to celebrate this month as my last before i get pg!! LOL drink eat whatever just have sex when i want an get bit of me time an if i get bfp for xmas my dreams wil have come true!! xx


----------



## keepsmiling

Mine was pink and then red bit it's almsot gone already hmm it was very strange x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Snl: :hi: :hugs: hope today brings joy for you!

Joyful: :wave: o boy i have a partner in crime! :rofl: woohoo! :dust: to us (and everyone!) Are you going to test? I don&#8217;t usually test...i like to just wait until i get my af...hate getting disappointed month after month...if you know what i mean. My af is due Dec.1 next week Wednesday, so if no af by the 4th...then i will test.

84: :hi: enjoy your day!

Caz: :wave: have a wonderful day!

Snl: wow love your spirit today! O now sorry your daughter is feeling ill...i hope when you all went to the mall yesterday she didn&#8217;t pickup anything from anyone... wishing her a speedy recovery! Good hubby hee hee (daddy&#8217;s little girl) i see.

Snl: nothing is wrong with you hun...calm down before you get yourself sick...lol this may be our month too you know! Lets go :bfp: lets go...lets go... now everyone cheer in lets go :bfp: lets go!

Kka: :hi: sorry hun never heard of it.

Keepsmiling: :wave: wooo no i have no clue....odd...this is while your taking your clomids or after? What cycle day are you on? Have you ov yet?

Daviss: :hi: thanks for that info...i was getting a bit worried for &#8220;keepsmiling&#8221;

Smiling: yes that is odd too.

O well everyone I hope each and everyone have a wonderful day today...got go head to class now. Chow! 

OOooo by the way don't forget to wiegh in is wonderful monday! lol shortcut click on link #3 below...hee hee


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Hi Lisa. Great news that you didnt have any side effects from the Clomid. Fingers crossed that I am lucky too.

I too have PCOS and don't ovulate. Do you know if you ovulated on your first round of Clomid? I have been prescribed 50mg for the first month and if I don't ovulate I will move up to 100mg next month. Part of me just wants to start on 100mg but I suppose I better follow doctors orders!


----------



## CupcakeClaire

kka said:


> Do any of you ladies have any experience with Metformin????? I know there is a metformin thread but i posted on there and no on has responded to me so i thought i would ask you lovely ladies.

Hi kka,

I take 1500mg of Metformin a day. I had to increase the dosage over 3 weeks because it can give you a bad stomach but apart from the first day I have been fine and I am on the highest dosage now.

What exactly was it that you wanted to know? I'm afraid I don't know much about it, other than I am taking it because I suffer from PCOS and don't ovulate. It is used to treat Insulin resistance.


----------



## sma1588

im also on met. but a very low dose because i cant bring myself to make me feel like crap all day again. i can work with 1000 mg if i stay home all day but not the 15000 because it makes me puke so im going to bump it up by half a pill extra a week. ive noticed it depends on what i eat too, lower the sugar and carbs less problems i have with it


----------



## keepsmiling

Yuh I'm between 3-5dpo xx


----------



## Lisa84

CupcakeClaire said:


> Hi Lisa. Great news that you didnt have any side effects from the Clomid. Fingers crossed that I am lucky too.
> 
> I too have PCOS and don't ovulate. Do you know if you ovulated on your first round of Clomid? I have been prescribed 50mg for the first month and if I don't ovulate I will move up to 100mg next month. Part of me just wants to start on 100mg but I suppose I better follow doctors orders!

The docs started me at 100mg coz they said there is very little chance of me hyper stimulatin due to my none existant periods and didnt want to waste months on 50mg. 

I did ovulate the first cycle and had 2 follies at my scans so i have no trackin or bloods for the next 2 cycles. Im all alone :cry: haha 

Do u have tracking? xx


----------



## kka

CupcakeClaire & sma1588m - What i am wondering is my doc just put me on Met 1000mg and she said that sense i am taking the met this cycle that i should take 50mg clomid again, but last cycle i took 50 mg and i didnt O. Im thinking of taking 100 instead of 50?? What do you think??? 50 or 100???? I went to one doc and he gave me clomid enough for 3 months he said to take 50mg the first month then 100mg the second month, then i switched doc's and she prescribed me the met and said to stay at 50mg. Any help at all would be great.


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Lisa84 said:


> CupcakeClaire said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lisa. Great news that you didnt have any side effects from the Clomid. Fingers crossed that I am lucky too.
> 
> I too have PCOS and don't ovulate. Do you know if you ovulated on your first round of Clomid? I have been prescribed 50mg for the first month and if I don't ovulate I will move up to 100mg next month. Part of me just wants to start on 100mg but I suppose I better follow doctors orders!
> 
> The docs started me at 100mg coz they said there is very little chance of me hyper stimulatin due to my none existant periods and didnt want to waste months on 50mg.
> 
> I did ovulate the first cycle and had 2 follies at my scans so i have no trackin or bloods for the next 2 cycles. Im all alone :cry: haha
> 
> Do u have tracking? xxClick to expand...

I think we are pretty much the same then, as I don't have periods either! It has been lovely for most of my life, but since TTC it is not so handy!

I don't have any tracking, not even for my first round :cry: It's annoying isn't it? I'm glad you at least got one tracking scan. We are are probably going to have tracking scans done privately for the 2nd round (fingers crossed we won't need a 2nd round!), just to see what is happening but there is no way we are paying for that every month!

It's nice to be able to talk to someone else that is in a very very similar boat as me. I was so worried that my PCOS must be the worst it could be because I only have 1-2 periods a year, but at my most recent ultrasound I was told that it was obvious but not terrible. 

Hmmmm, who knew that having a baby would be this difficult, hey?!?


----------



## Lisa84

Tell me about it!! Ive always know ive had it so knew TTC would be difficult. When i had my scan the nurse said my PCOS wasnt too bad but was just 'normal' mmm 

I hate the nasty PCOS sysmptoms the most urgh they make me feel so unattractive!! 

My mum had Endo and of both PCOS and Endo i think id rathe have PCOS xx


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Yeah, I've always known too so like you said, at least the difficulty wasn't a surprise.

I am very lucky, as I don't really have any other PCOS symptoms. That's something I guess!

Are you doing temperature monitoring etc?


----------



## keepsmiling

God I'm sooo down about this spotting x


----------



## CupcakeClaire

kka said:


> CupcakeClaire & sma1588m - What i am wondering is my doc just put me on Met 1000mg and she said that sense i am taking the met this cycle that i should take 50mg clomid again, but last cycle i took 50 mg and i didnt O. Im thinking of taking 100 instead of 50?? What do you think??? 50 or 100???? I went to one doc and he gave me clomid enough for 3 months he said to take 50mg the first month then 100mg the second month, then i switched doc's and she prescribed me the met and said to stay at 50mg. Any help at all would be great.

I would say that you should probably stick to what your current doctor has suggested. Metformin can help with ovulation, so that is probably his/her thinking.


----------



## sma1588

well the met is supposed to help you to O but it doesnt always. when i was taking 2 pills a day i did start by myself but then when im only at 500mg a day i dont start on my own. so i think personaly im going to take 100mg of clomid the first cycle because i dont take much met. but if i was at 1500 mg met than i would probly only do 50mg of clomid because what im on now doesnt seem like its doing much now


----------



## kka

My doc has me on 500mg 2x a day. I kinda really want to take the 100mg because i already know 50 did nothing for me and if i dont get pregnant this cycle then my husband my be deployed for the birth.


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Well this is it ladies....I have just swallowed my first ever Clomid tablet!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa84

Yey!!! FX for u cupcake. This month we are goin to get our BFP for christmas :) :) xx


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Thanks Lisa! I am praying you are right. We can do it!


----------



## Mum2miller

Goodluck ladies!!


----------



## lisaf

kka said:


> My doc has me on 500mg 2x a day. I kinda really want to take the 100mg because i already know 50 did nothing for me and if i dont get pregnant this cycle then my husband my be deployed for the birth.

With that circumstance, I'd vote for trying the 100mg, lol... but make sure to confess to your doctor after you do it.


----------



## daviess3

KKA i would so go for 100mg its not going to be major im sure!! fxd 
mum2miller i just watched your video link firstly what a beautiful little boy he was i hope you dont mind me saying so. an secondly thankyou i had never heard of this condition an when i do finally hopefully soon get a sticky bean i want to do everything i possibly can an i will def be asking for this scan. Im sure that by sharing you experience you and your family will have saved hundreds of babies but if you save just one its worth it. Your a very brave courageuos lady and i envy how strong you are. Im truly speechless at your video its so touching. God bless xx


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

ok girlies me too!!! taking my first Clomid here in little over an hour!!! crossing fingers for all of us!!! LETS GOOOOOOOO Clomid !!!


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> KKA i would so go for 100mg its not going to be major im sure!! fxd
> mum2miller i just watched your video link firstly what a beautiful little boy he was i hope you dont mind me saying so. an secondly thankyou i had never heard of this condition an when i do finally hopefully soon get a sticky bean i want to do everything i possibly can an i will def be asking for this scan. Im sure that by sharing you experience you and your family will have saved hundreds of babies but if you save just one its worth it. Your a very brave courageuos lady and i envy how strong you are. Im truly speechless at your video its so touching. God bless xx

davies just checking on you girl, how are things? how are you feeling? been thinking of you


----------



## snl41296

how come at night I always get down :cry: maybe b/c I am always on the go during the day:shrug: I have the urge to test too and I promised myself I am not until AF is late which will be the 27th


----------



## Mum2miller

daviess3 said:


> KKA i would so go for 100mg its not going to be major im sure!! fxd
> mum2miller i just watched your video link firstly what a beautiful little boy he was i hope you dont mind me saying so. an secondly thankyou i had never heard of this condition an when i do finally hopefully soon get a sticky bean i want to do everything i possibly can an i will def be asking for this scan. Im sure that by sharing you experience you and your family will have saved hundreds of babies but if you save just one its worth it. Your a very brave courageuos lady and i envy how strong you are. Im truly speechless at your video its so touching. God bless xx

Thankyou, i was actually contacted by someone who was checked for vp after seeing Millers video and soon after by c section delivered a healthy baby. All along they had been planning a natural and after finding out about vp realised the baby may not have survived if they hadnt asked for the scan. So when i hear stories like that i feel like Miller is making a difference. thank you for your kind words and good luck ttc.


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: :wave: Night Ladies...o if forgot you all at this time of night (bermuda 10:51pm) is now morning where you are hee hee soooo Good morning Everyone!!!!


----------



## sma1588

good night, its barley 715 here and im already tired.....


----------



## daviess3

Snl im good hun feel quite positive! I feel like last month was over before we started! But this is going to be my month!! Im gonna get pg this month i have loads going on no clomid this month just taking my aspirin folic acid epo and trying fresh royal jelly this month! all natural but i said this month if i want a drink im gonna have one got my sister in laws wedding next sat an im gonna have a drink an let my hair down!!!
I just get through a month at a time coonvincing myself for first 2 weeks that this is my minth then when it gets to the 2ww i convince myself im not pg!! LOL i would love it to be bfp for xmas an baby would be here before my 30th! but already worked it out an if it wasnt this month next month my baby would be due on my 30th!! either way promised myself an hubby to have a stress free month? Thanks for asking how you doing?


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Snl im good hun feel quite positive! I feel like last month was over before we started! But this is going to be my month!! Im gonna get pg this month i have loads going on no clomid this month just taking my aspirin folic acid epo and trying fresh royal jelly this month! all natural but i said this month if i want a drink im gonna have one got my sister in laws wedding next sat an im gonna have a drink an let my hair down!!!
> I just get through a month at a time coonvincing myself for first 2 weeks that this is my minth then when it gets to the 2ww i convince myself im not pg!! LOL i would love it to be bfp for xmas an baby would be here before my 30th! but already worked it out an if it wasnt this month next month my baby would be due on my 30th!! either way promised myself an hubby to have a stress free month? Thanks for asking how you doing?

so glad hun :hugs: I am feeling this is not my month :cry: its sad when you know your body and temps to say the lease :cry: Temps are dropping and will contiune too :cry: for 3 days. I will be in shock if they go back up. I dont get excited till after 14DPO normally AF shows that day. :cry: I feel like something is wrong. maybe I will go for the HSG test this next cycle, DH doesnt want me too :cry: other times I think it is DH :cry: and he WILL NOT GET CHECKED :growlmad: sorry I am blabbering... Just todays temps really got me down :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxx


----------



## snl41296

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls xxxx

:hi: caz


----------



## 35_Smiling

Good morning Sunshines! everyone have a wonderful day!


----------



## navywife04

morning ladies! 
How is everyone doing?

Well, just finished my 5th cycle of clomid. My doctor took me from 100 to 50 mg this time around, is that normal? He said he didn't want to "overstimulate" my ovaries??

Anywho.. also scheduled our first appointment with a fertility specialist for Dec. 23rd! Super excited!

In other news, my sister (my best friend) just told me she's pregnant with her second kid after only trying for 2 weeks and she only has one ovary and she has a unicornuate uterus.. How does she get pregnant so easily????!!!!! My other best friend is due in 2 days (who also got pregnant on their first try), and she asked me to be the one to take her to the hospital when she goes into labor if her husband is working.. As much as I'm excited, I feel like I'm surrounded by everyone else's happiness. I can't help but feel completely drained. :(
sorry for my rant.. just needed to get it off my chest!


----------



## Lisa84

Awww rant away hunny we all have those days.

Did you overstim in previous cycles is that why he has reduced it? I have never heard of reducing it unless you have overstimed :shrug:

FX you wont need your FS appointment :dust: and lots of it xxx


----------



## loopylew2

I know what you mean Navywife, you are seriously happy for them but the thought in your head is when is it my turn....sigh...

Just a question to all you lovley ladies, i hope this in not TMI but as anyone experienced major CM after O, i mean seriously as in think your wetting yourself stuff...??? xxx


----------



## navywife04

thanks ladies.. It feels so amazing to come in here and be surrounded by women who understand! My doctor has never done any testing of any sort, so I don't think he has any idea if my ovaries are overstimulated.. He just decided to back off just because.. soo... I'm left here thinking that I'm screwed! 

Loopy, are you sure you already O'd? I typically dry up afterwards, but I do remember my sister saying to me before she got her positive that she was extremely wet down there and next thing you know she was preggo!


----------



## keepsmiling

Well I got a call from the fs nurse and she sed my fs thinks the little bleed I had was just cos of the extra hormones and it's quite common on clomid apparetly 
he also made a big deal out ofmy weight again I swear that man obsessed
ooh and iv packed up another room ready for the move xx


----------



## loopylew2

navywife04 said:


> thanks ladies.. It feels so amazing to come in here and be surrounded by women who understand! My doctor has never done any testing of any sort, so I don't think he has any idea if my ovaries are overstimulated.. He just decided to back off just because.. soo... I'm left here thinking that I'm screwed!
> 
> Loopy, are you sure you already O'd? I typically dry up afterwards, but I do remember my sister saying to me before she got her positive that she was extremely wet down there and next thing you know she was preggo!

Yep..i well and truly hatched...had follicle scanning one was released others imminemt....FF as me down as 6dpo today.......


----------



## caz & bob

kel glad you got an answer hun fs they have to go on about your weigh all the time xx


----------



## keepsmiling

I no and I didn't think I was tht big x


----------



## Lisa84

It's the doctors natural get out. They try all 3 well known cures for everything... Do you smoke?.... Do you Drink?..... You need to lose weight... grrr

Where are you moving too kel? Is it the house a couple of doors down or am i thinking of someone else?


----------



## keepsmiling

It's in the same vilage but the ther side xx


----------



## Joyful09

35smiling...no testing for me I wait til AF is due and she always comes so no need for a test. In the past I have tested but I don't feel the need to normally. I am not a poas addict. For me it is a waste of money & it's so disappointing. So we will wait together.
I feel my cervix once in awhile & I hate it sometimes cause they say if it feels like the tip of your nose you will get AF it always feels like that. So today tip of nose again ugh I hope it means nothing.
Keepsmiling you are on the same cycle date as me. So we will wait together as well.
Snl...your temps look just fine it's too early to throw in the towel. I do understand though I do the same thing so I won't be too sad when AF comes.


----------



## lisaf

loopy - sometimes extra CM can be a pregnancy sign... but then again, I thought I had extra CM on my BFN cycles... its very hard with subjective signs like that... but YES you can get CM after ovulation. Is it EWCM?

Joyful - I could never get the hang of checking the cervical hardness.... it always seemed the same to me!

Kelly - Some doctors just obsess about weight.


----------



## CupcakeClaire

:wave: Ladies

Well I am pleased to report that after taking my first Clomid tablet last night, I have had NO side effects :happydance:......yet! Could I still get some as I continue taking them or do people get them straight away?

I spoke to the lady in charge of the fertility department at my hospital today about having follicle tracking scans done privately and she strongly recommended not wasting my money. She said they they really aren't all that useful alot of the time and that unless there was a high risk of me over stimulating (which there isn't) then the bloodtests that I will be having will be good enough. So, it looks like we probably won't bother. Not yet anyway.

She also mentioned that it may well be that because of my (almost) complete lack of natural periods, I won't ovulate this month on the 50mg. I have suspected this all along so feel a bit disheartened now, as although they will up the dosage to 100mg next month, I feel like I should have just started on the higher dose straight away. However, she did say that it is a very good sign that the Provera has worked, as it shows that I am able to bleed (apparently some people don't even respond to Provera). So thats positive.

I am pretty sure that I am not imagining some slight pains around my right ovary-that would be too soon to be due to the clomid right???

Lisa84 if you are there...do you mind me asking if you have had any other tests to check if PCOS is your only 'problem'? I was offered a HSG but was told it would delay me taking the clomid for a couple of months so we decided to wait and see what happens. I hope we made the right decision and I haven't got any other problems!

Sorry for blabbering on!

Have a good evening everyone

:flower:


----------



## lisaf

cupcake - why would the HSG delay things? It actually boosts fertility so it can be done on the same cycle you take clomid!

Also, I wasn't ovulating on my own really and the 50mg got me ovulating.


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Hi Lisaf,how are you?

There was a waiting list for the HSG and because it has to be done on certain days they said it might not be easy matching up the timings etc...something like that anyway!
The specialist did say that I would only be having it to 'put a tick in the box' so to speak, because it is clear that PCOS is my problem. They suggested that leaving it for now and getting on with the clomid was a good idea. I'm just worrying for the sake of it I think! 

It's great to hear that 50mg started you ovulating. It seems as though most people are on a higher dose but maybe I am just panicing! Were you still on 50mg when you got pregnant?

I have also started monitoring my temperature, so may well ask for your help in analysing the results in the near future if thats ok?


----------



## ttcbaby117

mum2miller - huge congrats on your BFP...I know it is late but I am still trying to catch up!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## lisaf

CupcakeClaire said:


> Hi Lisaf,how are you?
> 
> There was a waiting list for the HSG and because it has to be done on certain days they said it might not be easy matching up the timings etc...something like that anyway!
> The specialist did say that I would only be having it to 'put a tick in the box' so to speak, because it is clear that PCOS is my problem. They suggested that leaving it for now and getting on with the clomid was a good idea. I'm just worrying for the sake of it I think!
> 
> It's great to hear that 50mg started you ovulating. It seems as though most people are on a higher dose but maybe I am just panicing! Were you still on 50mg when you got pregnant?
> 
> I have also started monitoring my temperature, so may well ask for your help in analysing the results in the near future if thats ok?

I'm doing fine, thanks!
It would be nice to try and get the HSG scheduled but to not let it hold up your cycle, you know? Hopefully with the 50mg your cycle will become more predictable and make it easier to schedule.

I didn't get pregnant until I got to 100mg, my problem was low progesterone though, so as long as you're getting the progesterone test, you'll know if the 50mg was enough for you.

I'm happy to help with BBT charting stuff! If you haven't signed up already, fertilityfriend is an awesome site, very useful, easy to use, helps you learn the charting stuff etc.


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Thanks Lisa, I will sign up!

I think that I will ask to get on the waiting list for the HSG if I don't get my BFP this cycle. I'm sure it must be possible to time it correctly etc.

How many cycles of Clomid did it take to get your BFP? I had lots of bloodtests before I saw the specialist and he told me that other than not ovulating, all my other hormone levels etc were good. I find it so hard to get my head around the fact that my hormone levels are normal, I have cysts on my ovaries that apparently aren't terrible, I don't really get any other PCOS symptoms and yet I don't have periods or ovulate, Still, I guess I should think of the lack of other problems as a very good thing. The human body is a strange thing!


----------



## Lisa84

Hey cupcake :hi: before i started Clomid OH had to have a SA and i had to have a lap and dye to rule out blocked tubes. Clomid's pointless with blocked tubes. Luckily mine are clear phew!!

Dont worry about askin questions hun the first cycle can be so daunting. Its like jumpin into the unknown! All these twinges and pains you start gettin that you dont normally get when ur not ovulatin fasinated me but also freaked me. I asked some random questions on my first round. Mostly to Lisaf haha poor lady :) xx


----------



## lisaf

I had 4 cycles at 50mg, then had 2 natural cycles, then got my BFP on my first 100mg cycle. I had tested with low progesterone on my 50mg cycles and my natural cycles.... tested with normal progesterone on the 100mg.

Usually with PCOS, the LH is 2x higher than the FSH... but the test really has to be done on day 3 of a cycle to have much meaning... you weren't having cycles though, right? Lol so its hard to say! :)
My doc labeled me with PCOS even though my hormone levels were fine and I had no cysts on my ovaries :haha:


----------



## lisaf

haha, I don't mind answering questions! I just dont' want to be a pest lingering around here with your girls so let me know if that ever happens!


----------



## Lisa84

Are you kidding?!! You are an amazing source of strength and knowledge to all of us. You could try to leave but we would be right after u pullin you by the legs to come back :) xxx


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Hi Lisa84. Thanks. My husband had SA done and all was fine thank goodness. I am definitely going to request an HSG next month (or as soon as they can do it).

You are right when you say its 'the unknown'! I think I am obsessing too much over it to be honest but I am just soooo impatient. I know its very early days, so I really should try to calm down and let things take their course. Easier said than done though.

Lisaf, by pure chance I started a period just as I was about to have the blood tests done, so I had day 3 and day 21 tests. Do you think that would have given pretty accurate results? Amazing considering it can be 6 months or more between periods! Result!

It sounds like the title PCOS can be used for lots of different issues!

You are certainly not a pest! I need you here answering my stupid questions!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

Lisa,,, got a question for ya well I thought I was 4dpo but fs says I could be up to 6 of 7 dpo well um havin bloods done Friday if I am over 7dpo Friday wil that effect the results xx


----------



## lisaf

Kelly - can you link your chart? fertilityfriend isn't always exactly right about the ovulation date... they change their minds sometimes which can be a little frustrating.

Cupcake - I do think they like to label lots of infertility problems under PCOS because the definition for that condition is so wide. The just love to categorize us :haha:
If your bloodwork was done CD3 (what an amazing coincidence!!! :) ) then it was probably accurate.
My friend had totally normal hormone levels, no cysts etc, but ovulated after CD20 every cycle.. no real explanation for her long cycles.
I have another friend who had long, erratic cyles because of a blood disorder she has.

I remember that anxiety about not knowing because I didn't have my HSG done until my last cycle. Totally understand that!! Since they make it sound like its tricky to schedule, nothing wrong with trying to get it on the schedule now since it may take a while it seems!


----------



## CupcakeClaire

It certainly was an amazing coincidence! 

Thanks for all your help and advice.


----------



## winston83

Lisaf don't u ever leave us I can imagine u still giving us advice when bubba is like 5 lol hope u are well and pregnancy is treating u ok have u got a little bump yet sweetie xx


----------



## keepsmiling

I dint temp hun well I got a pos opk we'd n thur n a neg Friday xx


----------



## snl41296

hey Lisa after your HSG did you then get pg first round? b/c this is what I am thinking of doing. when af comes this cycle I want to call and get an apt with them. I heard from alot of woman who dont have issues they got PG right after they had that done


----------



## lisaf

snl - Yes, I had my HSG done on my BFP cycle. I'm sure it helped! But I also know that it was the first time my progesterone was normal so I kind of think that had more to do with it, lol!

Kelly - If you got your last positive on thursday then I'd say you ovulated either Thursday or Friday. Thats just based on my own history of OPKs and temp rises afterwards. A blood test Friday should be fine in that case... wonder why FF is putting your ovulation sooner? hmm...

winston - I hope I can stick around for you gals! I want to see you all get your BFPs! I keep getting hooked on the new girls so this may be a never-ending thing, lol!


----------



## keepsmiling

It's not it was my fs that sed I cud be closer to 6dpo but I dunooxx


----------



## lisaf

oh, then go earlier like your FS wants...


----------



## snl41296

I hate myself right now I caved and tested :cry: when I wanted NOT TOO untill AF was late. it was :bfn: as I thought it would. :cry: my turn will never be here :cry: very very emotional I am the past 2 days :cry: I just cant help it crying for 2 days straight


----------



## sma1588

the days are getting closer for me to start my clomid and im getting very very excited. well me and OH havnt been having any bedroom activities going on for like the last week or so, i guess that just means we will be making up for it after my new cycle and when i have the clomid in me!!!! i will be ready to pounce and the funny part is were going camping on the day i will probly O. rather OH wants to or not we will be BD-ING


----------



## 1hopefull

snl41296 said:


> I hate myself right now I caved and tested :cry: when I wanted NOT TOO untill AF was late. it was :bfn: as I thought it would. :cry: my turn will never be here :cry: very very emotional I am the past 2 days :cry: I just cant help it crying for 2 days straight

i am sooo sorry hon. huge hugs to you. this time in the cycle can be soo dark for me too.....

everyone else- hi! i have not been on this thread for a while. hope everyone is doing well.

afm- i am on CD8, 2 days left of 150mg clomid. no side effects this time vs the crappy ones i had on 100mg! should probably go in for scan on thurs or fri and iui on sun or mon. hopefully there are 3-4 follies this time!

baby dust


----------



## 35_Smiling

Snl: bo I wish I can pop over and give you a personal hug:hugs:

Caz: :hi: hee hee

Navy wife: hello love. I am doing okay. Stressing out for my finals on Dec.9 and Dec.10 and two oral presentations on Nov.30 and Dec.6 OMG! :shock: me.. speaking in front of two of my class is freaking me outI so need some prayers ladieshee hee I almost said guys good luck on this cycle. Not sure either why he down graded you to 50mg. but if its because of overstimulating you ovaries then sounds like a plan there :shrug: good good good for the fertility specialist I so hope all goes well there. :yipe: its okay to vent lovewe are hereyou can count on usI hope you feel a bit better now :hugs:

84: :hi: there!
 
Loopy: :hi: yeah I have odd but I just had more fun with the :sex: but perhaps I was taking this cycle of my fun play cycle I had no clue if it was because I ov or just plan horny:dohh: :rofl:

Keepsmiling: :wave: well that is good news that is wasnt nothinggood luck on this cycle. 

Joy: I know what you meanmy af comes on every 14 days past ov odd but it does. It only been late once but it came on i really hate checking for cervix and cmI told my husband its better for him to do because I can get two results for the price of one :rofl: if you know what I mean hee hee

Lisaf: :hi: 

Cupcake: :hi:

Ttc: :wave: hi back at ya lol

Winston: :wave:

Sma: :hi: o that is good girlthat means when you are around that time those :spermy: will be shooting out racing who gets there first to attach that egg.! Hee hee good luck on this cycle and with clomid!

1hope: :hi: good luck to you too!


----------



## 35_Smiling

now let me get in bed all its 1:57am here..hee hee i have a 8:30am class arggg i am so wide not sleepy! omg!


----------



## winston83

Hiya 35 how u doing huni xx


----------



## sma1588

35- thanks hun, i hope thats what happens. i know when im on my period OH will be wanting some action so bad but he knows he cant have it but as soon as im done u know it, i will be on him like crazy.....so if im not on BNB too much in about a week and a half u will know where im at lol. hope ure not to tired for class in a few hours!!!!


im glad i have all these people on here to tell when it happens because im only telling a few ppl outside of here. im not even telling my mom right away


----------



## daviess3

Morning ladies
Hugs snl!! You never no hun wait and see!!
Well im in my pj`s just about to watch jeremy kyle!!lol its a fertility surgury this morn!!!
No news with me anyway how we all feeling. Winston smile have you started bd every other day yet?
Morning caz (always feel like you say hi to every1 an i never do!)
Feel positive today ladies really feel like its going to be our month every1 of us will get bfp for xmas!!!! I love the bubble im in today lol!!! XXX


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all xxxxx


----------



## daviess3

What is this hsg every1`s talking bout? x


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> What is this hsg every1`s talking bout? x

its a Dye they shot into your cervix to see if anything is blocked. even the littlest little thing can be causing sperm NOT to get there. It has to be done 3/7 days when u get AF So my temps dropped again right on cover line :cry: today. I will be calling for an apt for monday/tues. will call today.here in NY its NOT covered and its $217. my DH is so so stubburn I cant take it anymore. He really needs to get on board and support me, he said he is tired of the crying, tired of saying it will happen we had one already. :cry: He said I will be making him go into a mental house soon. He just really doesnt get it. I tell him that all the time. He also said 1 more child and thats it :cry: because of the hell I am putting him through for this one. I said no way we will have 3 and thats that! Alot going on in my head, just sad :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

i have had it done nothing to it hun xxxx


----------



## snl41296

caz & bob said:


> i have had it done nothing to it hun xxxx

my cousin said she got a UTI from it. I said great LOL but everyone is different so we will see right. maybe Dec will be the month of my :bfp: DH is in denial and says You dont even have your period yet and you are saying you are OUT i know my temps and body so well that I just know it. craving sweets big time, so it will be on time my AF as normal! :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

you never no hun might get a big suprise xxx


----------



## daviess3

oh be positive snl, you do never no hun, sorry ur man isnt being great my hubby is realy good at times then he explodes!! They can only take so much baby talk well pg talk in our case they think natural is best (they get that from the mothers lol), Im sure it affects them to hun i think a lot of it is embarrassment in case the prob lies with him before my hubby did sperm test he was very like that then we did it an he admitted he was getting worried even though he has 2 children already!! But he was fine just me!! I think i can see where there coming from relax have a break there saying it coz they care about us an dont want us to suffer any longer!! I get it completely but after nearly a whole year of being on clomid 2 mc i am ready to break for a month!! But im convinced its gonna happen this month lol!! Just breaking from clomid as i think thats what makes me sooo emotional an so far i feel great!! an positive hun. Good luck to you maybe have dec off an start fresh in new year have few drinks enjoy sex relax eat to much let your body have a break an it might happen take care big hugs xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Sorry about the BFN snl, maybe you are just too early taking a test?

Hope everyone else is okay? 

I am 11dpo today and have started cramping. AF is due Saturday/Sunday so not looking good. After two years of trying I don't hold out much hope of a BFP anymore :(


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: :wave: Morning Ladies! Hi sure hope you are having or had a better morning then me! I so need to get home in a timely manner hee hee 

Hey Winston: i am doing good. Hee hee was 30 min. late for class this morning; about time i really went to bed it was around 3:30am got to my first class at 9:10am and i should have been there 8:30am. Sad i know plus i was yarning for the whole class...the lecturer just shook her sad and said after class your lucky you are one of my best students...i felt good after that...scared to find out if i was one of her bad students. I hope all is well with you.

Sma: :rofl: yipe if i don&#8217;t see you that is what i am going to expect of you and hubby :rofl:
Since my mc we plan not to tell anybody in our family until i am about six months. That includes parents too. They will get over it. Is what i say.

Davis: i feel you too. :dust: to all of us!

Caz: :wave: i am doing great had a rough start this morning but now i am wide awake. Have a wonderful day your self!

Snl: :hugs:

Mrp: hello to you hun. Sorry your feeling campy lets hope its something else...:hugs:


----------



## snl41296

thanks girls I love u all :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

Iv just been to get my prescription of clomid and the docs made a mistate!! Instead of giving me a months supply thy gave me 56 pills so ov or eniffnfpr 5 n half months x


----------



## 35_Smiling

keepsmiling wow not sure if that is a good thing but a least you have them! hee hee


----------



## keepsmiling

It's def a good thing!!! Hehe z


----------



## Lisa84

Nice 1 Kel :happydance:

I got my prescription yesterday and was chuffed coz they didn't charge me but your mess up is waaaaayy better haha xx


----------



## Joyful09

Snl I am sorry you are feeling down, it is hard to see those temps drop. I do like to temp cause I feel like I know ahead of time. But when they drop it's like ugh! here we go again another month. I talk with my DH very minimally cause although he loves me very much he just doesn't get it or feel the pressure I do. I only have a limited amount of time to try because of my age & he is just like if it happens it happens. So not like me I want to do everything possible to have another baby. He just recently agreed to let me take clomid this cycle I was so thankful. I did take him to the FS doctor with me & he saw all the other husbands and he felt a little more comfortable & he enjoyed meeting the doctor. So I give him little bits of info & I definitely do not let him in on all my baby thoughts. He would be on overload and think I was obsessed. That would make him not want to lovingly participate in this baby making journey. That's why I am so thankful for you ladies cause it is so nice to vent my thoughts with people who can empathize.
Thanks to all your ladies!


----------



## 35_Smiling

okay hubby called and say "honey i discontinued the insurance" WTF!!!! he said its because it didn't cover anything with pregnancy and he felt it was useless to contine paying for it... well just waiting for his next step/plan.....


----------



## keepsmiling

I no I think they thort I had to take two a day for the whole month so I'll go bak next month to c if they do it again haha then I can alwys save them for the next clomid bby! Pma!! Lol xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

so how much you have to take? you on 50mg or 100mg this cycle


----------



## loopylew2

lisaf said:


> loopy - sometimes extra CM can be a pregnancy sign... but then again, I thought I had extra CM on my BFN cycles... its very hard with subjective signs like that... but YES you can get CM after ovulation. Is it EWCM?
> 
> No Lisa its creamy thin lotion like ....


----------



## hevGsd

Oh my gosh ladies!!! I never thought I would be in this position... I got my :bfp: this morning!!! I've done tests not stop all day thinking that it just couldn't be true! Question is what do I do next? I've made an appointment to see doctor but earliest one I could get was for next Monday. Please stick little bean!


----------



## loopylew2

Congratulations HevGsd, Fxd its a super sticky one...xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Wow! Congratulations hevGsd!! H&H 9 months to you! xx


----------



## keepsmiling

Wow congrats another sucess story
Smiling I'm on 100mg this is my 2nd cycle xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

:coffee:wating for that :baby::haha:please please let it be this cycle :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

woopppp hev congrats hun sending you sticky :dust: xxxxxxx


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Joyful... I am pretty much exactly where you are. Hubby does want a child, but has NO idea what I go through daily/hourly on thinking bout this whole TTC journey. He has been such a trooper with it all... laughs at me when I put my legs up after BDing and makes fun of me to hurry up and grab the magic lube (conceive plus) and he even went this morning to go het his SA done, but I just simply can not go on an on to him, or he will be so "turned off" of the whole process. Bare minimum is all he can handle, and I get it... guys are wired so differently that women. 

wow keep smiling JACKPOT on the darn Clomid haha!! that kind of stuff NEVER happens to me.. haha... hopefully you get a BFP with them, then save the rest for the next baby? that is if the expiration date is good on them. My script has an expiration on the pill of Dec 2011.

hello 35... im like you can never get to bed at night... and always yawning in the am haha...at work they ask me "are we boring you?" haha

congrats to hevGsd awesome news!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

Iv just checkedthe ones iv got andthey expire jan2015 so ages of life left in them yet x


----------



## Lisa84

hevGsd said:


> Oh my gosh ladies!!! I never thought I would be in this position... I got my :bfp: this morning!!! I've done tests not stop all day thinking that it just couldn't be true! Question is what do I do next? I've made an appointment to see doctor but earliest one I could get was for next Monday. Please stick little bean!

Wow that is fab news hun congratulations :happydance:

I've already got oodles of PMA today and you success story has just given me more. H & H 9 months to ya :) :) xx


----------



## sma1588

congrats on the bfp!!!!
35-ya it usually pays off to be a fav. student lol

asfm- usually im cramping by 3 or 4 days on provera and this time nothing. i didnt take it last night to see if i would start cramping bad today but nothing happend so i think i have to have a few more days of it. atleast i would be having really bad cramps and stuff 2morrow for thanksgiving!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

congrats HevGsd! Try not to worry too much. There really isn't much to do now from the doctor unless you're having trouble like spotting! Try not to make yourself crazy!



loopylew2 said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> loopy - sometimes extra CM can be a pregnancy sign... but then again, I thought I had extra CM on my BFN cycles... its very hard with subjective signs like that... but YES you can get CM after ovulation. Is it EWCM?
> 
> No Lisa its creamy thin lotion like ....Click to expand...

Thats normal for after ovulation. FX'd for you though!


----------



## lace&pearls

heya, just wondering, if you have no side effects from clomid..does that mean it's not working? :S x


----------



## lisaf

nope!! I had almost no side effects and it worked for me! :)


----------



## daviess3

Congrats hevgsd lovely news fxd h an h 9months xx
mrphyemma your cramps could be a baby implanting hun i no we all say it but its not over yet keep ur chin up hun!!
Hows every1 wheres smile been?? my cycle buddies have u started bd yet?? x


----------



## ttcbaby117

congrats Hevgsd!!!!!


----------



## rhiansweet84

June was the lst time I visited this site. It came to a stage where I was pulling my hair out with all the BFPs. I'm still not pregnant but hopefully one day we'll get there. A lot of new faces since I was last here.....how is everyone ??? xx


----------



## lace&pearls

lisaf said:


> nope!! I had almost no side effects and it worked for me! :)

Thanks Hun :) Glad to hear it, & Glad to see you are doing well :) 

my first round of 50mg clomid didn't seem to work so tbh I don't have high hopes.. they wouldn't increase my dosage straight away though she said sometimes it takes a couple months to work? :S... is that ever really true? lol xx


----------



## keepsmiling

Just got a quick question
if I got af 12dpo does that mean I def ovd xx


----------



## caz & bob

i think so hun xxxx


----------



## hevGsd

Thanks so much everyone! I'm just in total shock!! good shock though hehe!
I just feel like its not really happening to me. I'm already panicking about losing it, really really scared. Thanks again everyone :thumbup:


----------



## 35_Smiling

hevGsd said:


> Oh my gosh ladies!!! I never thought I would be in this position... I got my :bfp: this morning!!! I've done tests not stop all day thinking that it just couldn't be true! Question is what do I do next? I've made an appointment to see doctor but earliest one I could get was for next Monday. Please stick little bean!

:happydance: congrats to the both of you!:happydance:


----------



## snl41296

congrats thats awesome news! 

I have awesome news as well. My HSG IS COVERED!!!!!!!!! they have my health insurance and started last week taking it!!!! woohoo I am so excited now. $240 I dont have to pay out..... If by chance I get my period this weekend they are there sat. I can call and make the apt for mon/tues. well a better step for me. everythign else is normal. ovualtion normal period every 30 days now this. I am done after this... I am a healthy chick! DH is another story :growlmad:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## daviess3

Happy for u snl xx
I can't sleep!!! Dreamt about a foster child recently that they kept takin him off me an he would cry out for me then when his true mum didn't want him they let me keep him!! Feel like that's my true life!! Weird always thought I would have a girl but can't get boy in my dream out my head!!


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Happy for u snl xx
> I can't sleep!!! Dreamt about a foster child recently that they kept takin him off me an he would cry out for me then when his true mum didn't want him they let me keep him!! Feel like that's my true life!! Weird always thought I would have a girl but can't get boy in my dream out my head!!

omg that would be awesome <3


----------



## bribaby

hi ladies... well second round of 50 mg didnt work so the doctor upped my dosage of clomid to 100 mg. im excited. i do have a few questions though maybe some of u can help me out... what is the percentage of twins at 100mg? i would be happy with twins lol but hoping for one lol. i really hope i ovulate on 100mg as i didnt with two cycles of 50. LOTS of baby dust to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sma1588

im not to sure about the chances of twins with them more mg u take but i know it usualy increases with the different days you take it....

asfm- i think after reading up on alot of stuff im just going to start at 100mg because i dont O at all. i thought i did 2 weeks ago but i dont think the egg ever got out. i should have started a new cycle today and i didnt. neg preg test too so more provera tonight .... 100mg cd 2-6 hopefully i get my bfp


----------



## winston83

Hey Davies huni yep I have started on the ole bd sessions haven't seen smile for a couple of days hope she ok she is one of cycle gang lol x how are you doin chick xx


----------



## Mum2miller

bribaby said:


> hi ladies... well second round of 50 mg didnt work so the doctor upped my dosage of clomid to 100 mg. im excited. i do have a few questions though maybe some of u can help me out... what is the percentage of twins at 100mg? i would be happy with twins lol but hoping for one lol. i really hope i ovulate on 100mg as i didnt with two cycles of 50. LOTS of baby dust to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!

i was only on 25 mg and ovulated 2 eggs both past cycles so i dont think you can really say the percentage it depends on each person. GL :dust:


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :wave: x x x


----------



## snl41296

morning girls :hi: HAPPY THANKSGIVING ALL hope you guys have a great day. we are having 20 people here at 2pm got lots of cooking to do. 

AFM~ af will be here I am 100% sure got a little bit of cramping Period cramps. wasted a friggin test LOL :bfn: also I am below the cover line too so when that happens that day or the next day she will show her face :cry: I know my body so well I should be a GYN :rofl: On a good note I guess, I will be calling for my HSG test :thumbup: I did EVERYTHING ON MY PART.. everything cleared well, ovulate on time, get my period every 29/30 days have no other issues. now would be DH's part which he will NOT DO! :growlmad: so this trying may take forever :nope: because he is so dam stubborn :growlmad:


----------



## daviess3

sorry snl have a fab day!! i was in orlando this time last year doing thanksgiving sales had fab time got up at 5am to go to good old florida mall for day after sales!! oh i do miss it!! 
winston i bd last night so were off!!! every other nit here we go!! lol
xx


----------



## snl41296

UPDATE as of 8:46am AF SHOWED light but showed should be full on throughout the day onto cycle #9 
3rd cycle taking clomid and HSG this week ....


----------



## mrphyemma

Awww I'm sorry snl :hugs: Hope it doesn't ruin your Thanksgiving day. Best of luck with the HSG and hopefully a BFP at the end of next cycle :thumbup:

I am 12dpo today and still feeling crampy so don't think I will be far behind you x


----------



## bribaby

Happy Thanksgiving ladies!!!! Has anyone had any side effects on 100 mg? Im taking medicine now to make me start my period as i am two weeks late. Cant wait til AF gets here so i can start 100mg. Im kinda nervous about the side effects though lol. the first time i took the 50 mg it made me dizzy 24/7. but the second round was all good! Hope everyone enjoys today!!! Eat lots of turkey lol. Good luck to all! :)


----------



## caz & bob

happy thanks giving all enjoy yourselfs xxxx


----------



## sma1588

well i thought AF would have been here by now but i need a few more days of provera so i guess it will be awhile longer....good thing is im not cramping like crazy for thanksgiving annnnnnd we finnaly got some BD-ing just for fun since we havnt done that in a week


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Evening Ladies :wave: Everyone ok?

Well AF has finished earlier than I'm used to. I'm assuming it's because I took Provera to induce it.

I just wondered if anyone could give me any advice on when I should start doing OPK's? I really don't think that I am going to Ovulate this month with my first 50mg cycle (I just have a gut feeling) but am trying to remain positive. 

Thanks Ladies :flower:


----------



## Lisa84

Clomid shortens you period hun...well it has for me anyway :)

I dunno when to start using OPK's. I have bought some cheapies so i will probably be using them from CD10. I got clearblue digis last cycle and i only used them sparingly because they cost a fortune!! 

How has clomid been for you? Any side effects? xx


----------



## winston83

Evening clomid babes how's it going happy thanksgiving to all those over the pond xxx going to bed for an early night now wink wink it's my 30th on Wednesday and we are going away for a weekend no kids plenty of naughty times woo hoo xx


----------



## daviess3

ah good girl winston an happy birthday for weekend, hopefully u will get your one big fat positive for your birthday xx


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Hi Lisa!

Thanks. I have bought cheapies too and will start around CD10 too then, even though I'm sure I'm not going to see anything this month :cry:
I have had a couple of twinges in my tummy but don't know if its my ovaries, something else or just my imagination! I know it sounds silly but where do you feel the pain? Is it really low? Or are they not as low as I am imagining?

I have been amazed at the lack of Clomid side effects :happydance: I really thought I was going to be in for a rough ride but so far so good. I had to take 2 paracetamol yesterday for a sicky headache. I hope they won't do any harm? I have also felt a bit dizzy. It feels like when I move my head, my eyes take a while to catch up! Weird!

How have you been? Are you charting your temperature?


----------



## Lisa84

My side effects have been pretty much the same as you described. My headache last night was a shocker tho and it felt like my temples were actually pulsating :(

Due to never being regular before i have never temped!

The pain is very low just around the pelvic bone that sticks out on your waist. Are you having tracking hun? xx


----------



## CupcakeClaire

I have only been taking my temperature for the last 4 days! I thought I would give it a go but not sure how long i'll do it for!

I don't have tracking :cry: You don't either, do you?

Hmmmm, I keep getting little niggles in my side but when I push around the ovary area I don't feel anything, No pain, tenderness, nothing :cry:

I'd like to know if anyone like us (no periods or previous ovulation) has ever ovulated on their first month of 50mg Clomid. If anyone is reading this and can say YES I'd love to hear from you! I'm sure I'm going to need at least 100mg. Can feel it in my bones!

They have said I can have 100mg next month and I'm going to try to get a HSG done too, so if no luck this month, I already feel alot more positive for next month.


----------



## Lisa84

I feel twinges but not pain when i press until around ovulation time.

I had tracking on my first cycle to check it worked and when my bloods came back tht it had they said that i didn't need tracking this cycle.

Don't give up hope on 50mg sometimes your body just need a little shove in the right direction xx


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Thanks. I don't know why I feel so negative about this month. Ok, from now on I'm going to try to think positive!

It's nearly the weekend :happydance: Got much planned? Have you got snow where you are?


----------



## Lisa84

Nope no real good snow here :( we had a little bit but nothin that sticks. 

Nothin much planned have u? x


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Oh at least you have had some! We haven't seen a single flake yet! :nope:
Still, they say we might get some tomorrow :happydance:

Not much planned either. Just Christmas shopping. Still got loads to buy!

Got a bit of tummy ache now. Hoping thats a good thing. Just about to take my 5 tablets! Do you take Metformin too?


----------



## Lisa84

Nope ive never been given metformin :/


----------



## 35_Smiling

:happydance:HAPPY THANKS GIVING FOR THOSE YOU CELEBRATE IT!:happydance:

okay i get the dye done Dec.15 so i am out on ttc for December. doc want to make sure we don't conceive and guess what i usually ov on Dec.15 & Dec.16.

so with this dye to see if anything is blocking my tubes does it hurt? i an not getting put under therefore i am going to be wide awak! for those of you who had it done please fill me in....getting very very nervous.



snl41296 said:


> congrats thats awesome news!
> 
> I have awesome news as well. My HSG IS COVERED!!!!!!!!! they have my health insurance and started last week taking it!!!! woohoo I am so excited now. $240 I dont have to pay out..... If by chance I get my period this weekend they are there sat. I can call and make the apt for mon/tues. well a better step for me. everythign else is normal. ovualtion normal period every 30 days now this. I am done after this... I am a healthy chick! DH is another story :growlmad:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

snl: :wave: girl now just leave your hubby alone :rofl: :haha: well glad your insurance is going to ease you up a bit! 

Daviess: :hi: wow what a dreammmmm I wonder what it really mean thothey say dreams have meanings.

Bribaby: :wave: welcome newbe! Congrats on the new dosage but not sure on the questionsorry. BUT :dust: to you on this cycle I hope you get your :bfp: fingers and toes cross! 

Sma: :hi: 

Winston: :wave:

m2n: :hi:

caz: :wave:

mrp: :hi:

cupcake: :wave:

84: :hi: clomid made my af late by 5 days on my first round. Then it went back to 30 days but I guess it is effects everyone different.

Winston: Ooooo bad girl you! :rofl: have l loads of :sex: :rofl: you better bring out that whip I know you have them! :rofl: and happy birthday to you to!


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> :happydance:HAPPY THANKS GIVING FOR THOSE YOU CELEBRATE IT!:happydance:
> 
> okay i get the dye done Dec.15 so i am out on ttc for December. doc want to make sure we don't conceive and guess what i usually ov on Dec.15 & Dec.16.
> 
> so with this dye to see if anything is blocking my tubes does it hurt? i an not getting put under therefore i am going to be wide awak! for those of you who had it done please fill me in....getting very very nervous.
> 
> 
> 
> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> congrats thats awesome news!
> 
> I have awesome news as well. My HSG IS COVERED!!!!!!!!! they have my health insurance and started last week taking it!!!! woohoo I am so excited now. $240 I dont have to pay out..... If by chance I get my period this weekend they are there sat. I can call and make the apt for mon/tues. well a better step for me. everythign else is normal. ovualtion normal period every 30 days now this. I am done after this... I am a healthy chick! DH is another story :growlmad:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> snl: :wave: girl now just leave your hubby alone :rofl: :haha: well glad your insurance is going to ease you up a bit!
> 
> Daviess: :hi: wow what a dreammmmm I wonder what it really mean thothey say dreams have meanings.
> 
> Bribaby: :wave: welcome newbe! Congrats on the new dosage but not sure on the questionsorry. BUT :dust: to you on this cycle I hope you get your :bfp: fingers and toes cross!
> 
> Sma: :hi:
> 
> Winston: :wave:
> 
> m2n: :hi:
> 
> caz: :wave:
> 
> mrp: :hi:
> 
> cupcake: :wave:
> 
> 84: :hi: clomid made my af late by 5 days on my first round. Then it went back to 30 days but I guess it is effects everyone different.
> 
> Winston: Ooooo bad girl you! :rofl: have l loads of :sex: :rofl: you better bring out that whip I know you have them! :rofl: and happy birthday to you to!Click to expand...

hey we are doing the same test 35... its the dye test to see if anything is blocked in my tubes. I have to call tomorrow and tell them I started AF today so that being said I have to go CD 3/10 between there. and we can try as well right afterwards I ovulate around CD 14/16 one of those days. so I have a chance. They told me they have to do the test right after AF and before ovulation:shrug: so i wonder why they are doing you so late :shrug: heard it doesnt hurt at all either. hey I had a child with no meds at all so nothing is going to phase me :rofl: 

HEY ON A VERY GOOD NOTE! I told DH about the KIT and he said okkkkkkkk :happydance::happydance: although he said I am crazy b/c we had hailey I said lets DO IT PLEASE it will ease my mind. i said it doesnt say anything about mobility or such but the numbers if u see 2 lines u are normal if not we have issues then. so we will do it in 2 days :happydance: b/c we just BD'ed last night


----------



## lisaf

I was worried about my HSG, but it was just some mild cramping. The experience does seem to vary but the technician who did mine looked at me like I was crazy when I asked about it hurting. She said she couldn't even remember anyone being in pain during the procedure.


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl: o great mine is not really late. the :witch: makes her visit on Dec.1 therefore the hsg (dye thingie) will be done the follwoing week to make sure i am not bleeding. 

lisaf: okay cool then i will not worry to much about pain. BUT to make sure i will just dope myself on the strongest pain killers i can get over the counter and take it one hour before the hsg. what i am concerened is i usually o/v around cd15 or cd16. if af on dec 1 then on the day will be cd15.... i am concern should i try ttc that night and two days later? OR should i just wait until my next af


----------



## lisaf

you cannot have sex at all until after the procedure! They won't risk it if you've possibly conceived! They were super crazy stern with me.. I'm like.. its CD8, I haven't even ovulated, it wouldn't matter if I had sex! But they were freaked out anyway until I told them we hadn't had any sex.
Thats why they usually try to schedule it several days before ovulation to still give you a chance.

I took 600mg of advil per my doctor's instructions. So you can use over the counter stuff and just take a higher dose (check with your doctor about what dose they consider safe for you!)


----------



## 35_Smiling

i was thinking about after it was all over. if i ov on cd 16 and the hsg is done cd 15 i thought it would be okay...o well i will just try in jan...mmmm but i was wondering if its done and we :sex: the next day we should be out of danger right... i may have hope to conceive?


----------



## lisaf

yes! you can BD right after the procedure!


----------



## 35_Smiling

:dance: wohoo then i may have hope...o my did i burn out my laptop...its going to shut off ...drat and i forgot the cord in my husbands office. chow for now!


----------



## mrphyemma

Ladies I think I may have the startings of a BFP. Don't want to get excited yet until I try a better brand but have done two ic's and got faint pink lines on both!


----------



## snl41296

mrphyemma said:


> Ladies I think I may have the startings of a BFP. Don't want to get excited yet until I try a better brand but have done two ic's and got faint pink lines on both!

:happydance::happydance: omg thats awesome Pics please crossing fingers its real


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> :dance: wohoo then i may have hope...o my did i burn out my laptop...its going to shut off ...drat and i forgot the cord in my husbands office. chow for now!

hey 35 I heard some woman get PG when they do the dye test :winkwink: just a thought :blush: thats what I am gearing up for praying it works and nothing is wrong with DH sperm. he is doing the home kit :happydance: if we see 2 lines then my mind is at ease, if not he needs to then go get it done with the lab


----------



## mrphyemma

It is not the best of photos. What do you think?https://i877.photobucket.com/albums/ab335/Mrphyemma/test1003.jpg


----------



## Delilahsown

mrphyemma said:


> It is not the best of photos. What do you think?https://i877.photobucket.com/albums/ab335/Mrphyemma/test1003.jpg

I definitely see a line!!! :thumbup::happydance: Fx'd..and all my toes too! Hope this is it for you!


----------



## snl41296

mrphyemma said:


> It is not the best of photos. What do you think?https://i877.photobucket.com/albums/ab335/Mrphyemma/test1003.jpg

omg I dont even have to blink I see it I see it :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mum2miller

I can definitely see a line!! YAY :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## snl41296

mrphyemma said:


> Ladies I think I may have the startings of a BFP. Don't want to get excited yet until I try a better brand but have done two ic's and got faint pink lines on both!

how long were u guys trying for?


----------



## 1szfitzall

I am joining the clomid club this cycle, and am wavering between nervous and excited. OH and I have been trying since July 2009 and suffered one loss in May 2010. My OB has put me on 100 mg of clomid to start. I just wanted to introduce myself.


----------



## snl41296

question girls.. I never spotted ever do I count those days as day 1? b/c yesterday AF was here light light light red but light, I know its NOT spotting as for a :bfp: b/c my temps are really really low. I am so confused :shrug: as to when AF starts. I have to call for my HSG but do I call when its full on force?


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Lisa84 said:


> Nope ive never been given metformin :/

I can't really work out why they give some people Metformin and not others. :wacko: Any idea?

Hello Everyone :wave:

I am in bed poorly at the moment :cry: I have a horrible coldy thing-sore throat, cough, achey :cry:
I hope it doesnt last too long as I want to start BD'ing in the next couple of days. I have no idea if I will ovulate or whether or not I will even know when/if I do, so I want to make sure we cover all days! I have been having some more ovary twinges I think :thumbup:
I don't know if I should take anything for my cold or not. Paracetamol would be ok I guess???


----------



## lexus15

I'd like to join as well :flower:

This is my 4th round of clomid (50mg on cd 2-6) & so far in the months before not even a smidgen of a bfp. Fedup:nope:

Anyway ladies it's PMA, PMA, PMA this month for me & for you all :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls weekend again goes so quick x x x


----------



## loopylew2

mrphyemma said:


> Ladies I think I may have the startings of a BFP. Don't want to get excited yet until I try a better brand but have done two ic's and got faint pink lines on both!

Woohoo and big Congrats......xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

mrphyemma said:


> Ladies I think I may have the startings of a BFP. Don't want to get excited yet until I try a better brand but have done two ic's and got faint pink lines on both!

aw congrats hun fx for you i can see a nice line hun woopppp x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Em - oh fxed for you hun! I really hope this is it!


----------



## Britt11

mrphyemma said:


> It is not the best of photos. What do you think?https://i877.photobucket.com/albums/ab335/Mrphyemma/test1003.jpg

oh my gosh EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::dance::dance::headspin::yipee::yipee::wohoo: I just logged on and scanned through the posts and say this!!! I am so freakin excited for you, finally this has happend for you- a much deserved bfp!!! Try a FRER, I bet you will have a super good line on it, I had lousy lines on the cheap tests.
keep us posted, well done- couldnt be more excited for you
:hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks ladies! I did a tesco hpt this afternoon and there is a definite line there so I think I can start believing!
Snl, this was our 23rd cycle altogether but round 7 of clomid xx


----------



## snl41296

mrphyemma said:


> Thanks ladies! I did a tesco hpt this afternoon and there is a definite line there so I think I can start believing!
> Snl, this was our 23rd cycle altogether but round 7 of clomid xx

:happydance: so happy for u what did u do different?


----------



## Quaver

1szfitzall said:


> I am joining the clomid club this cycle, and am wavering between nervous and excited. OH and I have been trying since July 2009 and suffered one loss in May 2010. My OB has put me on 100 mg of clomid to start. I just wanted to introduce myself.

Welcome! :hi:


snl41296 said:


> question girls.. I never spotted ever do I count those days as day 1? b/c yesterday AF was here light light light red but light, I know its NOT spotting as for a :bfp: b/c my temps are really really low. I am so confused :shrug: as to when AF starts. I have to call for my HSG but do I call when its full on force?

I think CD1 is full flow red AF. But it is better to have HSG as early as possible as it might affect the egg.


mrphyemma said:


> Thanks ladies! I did a tesco hpt this afternoon and there is a definite line there so I think I can start believing!
> Snl, this was our 23rd cycle altogether but round 7 of clomid xx

:wohoo:


lexus15 said:


> I'd like to join as well :flower:
> 
> This is my 4th round of clomid (50mg on cd 2-6) & so far in the months before not even a smidgen of a bfp. Fedup:nope:
> 
> Anyway ladies it's PMA, PMA, PMA this month for me & for you all :happydance::thumbup:

Welcome! :hi:


----------



## 35_Smiling

mrphyemma said:


> Ladies I think I may have the startings of a BFP. Don't want to get excited yet until I try a better brand but have done two ic's and got faint pink lines on both!

Mrm: :hi: OMG!!! :woohoo: You dont have to get excited but rest assure we will for you! :happydance: :dance: :yippee: CONGRATULATIONS TO THE BOTH OF YOU!
Snl: i am glad he is open for the home :spermy: test! i pray for those two lines then if not is wonder what he is going to do..:shrug: Now that sounds like a huge plan if both of us get our :bfp: after the hsg! :dust: to both of us! My af due in four days....but hope the :witch: stays away...
Mrp: yes i see alot of blue :rofl: but deff see two lines! OMG i am so happy for you guys :cry: crying of joys....
Deli: :wave: how are you hun...all is well i hope. 
M2m: :hi:
1sz :hi: :wave: welcome and good luck on this cycle! :dust: to you!
Cupcake: :hi: o no hun i am so sorry your feeling under...i hope you feel better soon.
Lex: :hi: :wave: welcome and good luck on this cycle! :dust: to you!
Caz: :wave: hi back at ya! Enjoy your week-end!
Loop: :hi:


----------



## daviess3

Hi 35? xx
Mrphyemma omg!!! So can see it tesco ones very accurate so so so so pleased for you hun, you really deserve it, i been trying 16months now an it feels like lifetime that feeling is the best in the world hoping for a lovely sticky bean for you xxx

Love good news just cheered me up that did!!I went to doc today an got told they will refer me but i could be waiting months as im only 29 they have no urgency!! lol


----------



## snl41296

HSG is Dec 2nd at 10:30am woohoooooooo lets hope everything is ok!


----------



## daviess3

fxd snl xx


----------



## Quaver

snl41296 said:


> HSG is Dec 2nd at 10:30am woohoooooooo lets hope everything is ok!

Don't forget to take your own pad:flower:
I took panadol around 30mins before the procedure:thumbup:


----------



## jan27piglet

Hi girls, i am on my first round of clomid after over a year of TTC, so thought i would join the "clomid club" its great to have you ladies in the same situation. I have endometriosis and had my 3rd lap and dye in Oct. Currently on 9 dpo. Good luck to you all. xxx


----------



## daviess3

Hi piglet welcome fxd for you hun x


----------



## snl41296

GIRLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS I WANT TO SHOOT IT OUT LOUD!!!!!!!!! 
DH AND I JUST DID HIS SPERM TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/smileys/bigyay.gifhttps://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/smileys/bigyay.gifhttps://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/smileys/bigyay.gif
IT'S POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!! HE IS NORMAL as of 20million sperm per whatever it was.. all I wanted to see was 2 lines 
OMG OMG OMG OMG I AM CRYING FOR EXCITMENT! I CAN NOT BELIEVE THIS.. I want to save the test its dark pink lines.. now my whole outlook has changed with ttc.. it can happen. we just need the right time and me not stressing anymore! I can do this now... if another few months it doesnt happen this he will go to the lab for mobility and such


----------



## roonsma

mrphyemma said:


> Ladies I think I may have the startings of a BFP. Don't want to get excited yet until I try a better brand but have done two ic's and got faint pink lines on both!

I'm a secret Clomid club stalker :haha: and i've been hoping for your BFP hun!! I've been keeping up with this thread for months and i'm soooo chuffed its all come good for you!! Congratulations!! 

(i'll go back to stalking now)!! :happydance:


----------



## daviess3

Snl bless you i remember that feeling!! Panicking now you no its not him an you no ur doing the right thing!! how did you persuade him??? come on dish the dirt lol!! All good news on here at mo im so chuffed for mrphyemma theres light at end of tunnel for us all!! xx


----------



## Quaver

snl41296 said:


> now my whole outlook has changed with ttc.. it can happen. we just need the right time and me not stressing anymore! I can do this now... if another few months it doesnt happen this he will go to the lab for mobility and such

:wohoo:
Remember, you have a beautiful daughter, so you should be able to have another:flower: HSG may be the only thing that was missing:thumbup:


----------



## Joyful09

Mrphyemma...I am so thrilled for super duper congratulations!!! I can just imagine what it felt like to see those two lines...it made me excited and believe it will happen for me too!
Snl...yeah spill the beans how you get him to do it so fast I thought you were going to wait a couple days lol! Congratulations I am happy for you both.
Also I have two kids via c-section so when I had my HSG test it hurt alot cause he had to dilate my cervix(I had never dilated before) but I think had that not been the case it wouldn't have been bad at all...
35smiling I wish you could push up your test a few days so you wouldn't be around your ovulation time...although you hopefully you won't need it 4 more days.
Hope everyone had a wonderful thanksgiving...ours was nice having a second mini thanksgiving tonight with friends.
I am due for AF on Tues 11/30 or Wed 12/1...I feel a little crampy already but that can be a sign for other things I know...I guess I will be able to tell a little better over the next couple of days based on my morning temps they should start to dip soon if dumb AF is coming...stay away AF


----------



## mrphyemma

roonsma said:


> mrphyemma said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I think I may have the startings of a BFP. Don't want to get excited yet until I try a better brand but have done two ic's and got faint pink lines on both!
> 
> I'm a secret Clomid club stalker :haha: and i've been hoping for your BFP hun!! I've been keeping up with this thread for months and i'm soooo chuffed its all come good for you!! Congratulations!!
> 
> (i'll go back to stalking now)!! :happydance:Click to expand...

You can't go back to silent stalking now, that wouldn't be fair. Speak up! Speak up! :)


----------



## snl41296

LMAO ok girls he had a bad headache and we were suppose to do it tomorrow just BJ cause I have AF so anyway he had a headache was laying in bed and I kind of hugged him and he was Hard :blush: I did what i had to do :thumbup: all of a sudden I said waittttttttttttttttttt stop dont do anything I got the cup and BAMMMMMM he said u are a jerk he said are u serious LMAO i laughed and said yes! 10 secs it took to get everything open and done LMAO it was the fastest 10 secs of my life to get everything open :happydance: then the time is a killer, u have to wait 7 mins for the whole thing to finish and those were some awesome LINES I cried and hugged him and said OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG U ARE GOODDDDDDDDD. I said now watch how my attitude changes now and I relax... we are good to go! girls and I cant be happier


----------



## daviess3

Ah good girl dirt dished!! Well im very happy an pleased for you hun an i bet he is secretly very relieved to!! In more ways than one lmao!! At least u can move forward now babe, ah just have to rem to stick to what u say an chill now he has done his bit!! I dont let my hubby no when we should be doing it etc i find he gets stressed an i get a bit stressy to it can almost make u not wanna do it!! So i no in my head but he never does!! nit hun x


----------



## sma1588

hi every1...
oh am i tired, i got a half hour of sleep lastnight before going shopping so now i have a headache and im cramping...so anyways i know its waaay to early to be getting baby stuff but i signed up for this website that gives you all kinds off promo codes and i got a sling for FREE i just had to pay $12 shipping.to be honest i never thought i would actually get it i thought maybe it was a scam but i figured o well its 12 dollars if i loose it o well. but i actually got it


----------



## 35_Smiling

mrphyemma said:


> Thanks ladies! I did a tesco hpt this afternoon and there is a definite line there so I think I can start believing!
> Snl, this was our 23rd cycle altogether but round 7 of clomid xx

your on cd29 how close are you to af?


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> GIRLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS I WANT TO SHOOT IT OUT LOUD!!!!!!!!!
> DH AND I JUST DID HIS SPERM TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/smileys/bigyay.gifhttps://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/smileys/bigyay.gifhttps://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/smileys/bigyay.gif
> IT'S POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!! HE IS NORMAL as of 20million sperm per whatever it was.. all I wanted to see was 2 lines
> OMG OMG OMG OMG I AM CRYING FOR EXCITMENT! I CAN NOT BELIEVE THIS.. I want to save the test its dark pink lines.. now my whole outlook has changed with ttc.. it can happen. we just need the right time and me not stressing anymore! I can do this now... if another few months it doesnt happen this he will go to the lab for mobility and such

okay then! :sex: only when you opk is positive for now on! so you wron't burn him out too soon:haha:


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> LMAO ok girls he had a bad headache and we were suppose to do it tomorrow just BJ cause I have AF so anyway he had a headache was laying in bed and I kind of hugged him and he was Hard :blush: I did what i had to do :thumbup: all of a sudden I said waittttttttttttttttttt stop dont do anything I got the cup and BAMMMMMM he said u are a jerk he said are u serious LMAO i laughed and said yes! 10 secs it took to get everything open and done LMAO it was the fastest 10 secs of my life to get everything open :happydance: then the time is a killer, u have to wait 7 mins for the whole thing to finish and those were some awesome LINES I cried and hugged him and said OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG U ARE GOODDDDDDDDD. I said now watch how my attitude changes now and I relax... we are good to go! girls and I cant be happier

oooo you dirty bad girl! :rofl: but you set your mind and done it!:happydance:


----------



## lisaf

EMM!!!! OMG!!! I am so happy for you!! I knew this was your only chance with the clomid. Its so wonderful to see it happen for someone in your position!! OMG!

SMA - I think I'm getting the same sling as you, lol!


----------



## sma1588

LISA- make sure u get 1 size bigger than u need becuse they run very small and i dont think u can return it. the one i got the material is very thin but hey what do u expect for 12$ ? i think im actually going to use mine as a pattern so i know what its supposed to look like when i make more. im going to make sooooo much baby stuff when i get my new sewing machine. im making burp cloths, changing mats, crib bumpers and pillows,curtains and chair cushions,slings and car seat tents! i cant wait to get my new sewing machine i have patterns for other things to for babies but these r all very easy to make and useful


----------



## winston83

EM O my frickin god you have just made my day totally I now truly believe that it might happen for me 2 huge congratulations to u both xxxxxxxx&#58152;&#58650;&#57378;&#58650;&#58157;


----------



## snl41296

morning girls hope u are having a great weekend. we had a wedding last night it was fun. I was only spotting so no need to put anything in for bed well when i woke you could only imagine what happen way to much TMI to announce :dohh: mess is not the word. stupid ass I am :rofl: anyway I got up showered and I am doing wash now.. DH had to stay in haileys bed this morning instead of come back to our bed LOL. 

35~ yes I am just going to BD now when needed, a few days here and there then the day I ovulate. I am NOT USING anything this cycle except temping I know I can do it... :thumbup: my mind is AT EASE!


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Hello Ladies,

I am really poorly today. I have a flu type thing and my whole body is in agony and I have just been sick.

Does anyone know if its ok to take anything like paracetamol? I took my last Clomid tablet before bed last night. I have obviously got a temperature because it had gone up a whole degree celsius this morning.

I'm so worried that I am going to ruin any chance I had this month.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey cupcake - I hope you feel better....please remember that your temp will be unexpectedly high while you are taking your clomid pills....Also, I am sure the sickness is not helping. I think you should be ok taking the paracetamol but I am no dr. If you are concerned I would call the dr and ask just to make sure there are no interactions.

Again hun, feel better!


----------



## CupcakeClaire

ttcbaby117 said:


> hey cupcake - I hope you feel better....please remember that your temp will be unexpectedly high while you are taking your clomid pills....Also, I am sure the sickness is not helping. I think you should be ok taking the paracetamol but I am no dr. If you are concerned I would call the dr and ask just to make sure there are no interactions.
> 
> Again hun, feel better!

Thank you. I have called NHS direct and they are going to get a nurse to call me back. I know that you are allowed to take paracetamol when you are pregnant so I'm hoping it should ok now aswell.


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: how are you all well having a drink tonight just feel like one not had one for 2 month xxxx


----------



## sma1588

well no AF for me again i hope it just hurries up and gets here so i can take the clomid already and get this rollin!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa84

caz & bob said:


> :wave: how are you all well having a drink tonight just feel like one not had one for 2 month xxxx

ooo me too! Tryin not to drink but fancied a glass of wine so im havin one :) x


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Enjoy your drinks ladies:drunk:


----------



## TennisGal

Hi ladies, can I re-join?! Posted below in TTC, but think it's better here!

AF is now very late, am on day 42 (I think!) of what should be a 31 day cycle. Done a preg test, BFN. Am not sure I ovulated this month, as CBFM just gave me some highs (despite having ov symptoms)

Question is - my cons has given me clomid if I want to 'ensure' ovulation. Have been told my PCOS has cleared up for the time being, but my AF is still irregular!

Am torn between waiting for AF and having another attempt 'au naturel', or just taking the clomid and going for it.

Any advice? What would you ladies do?

Also, if AF doesn't show - am I ok to just start clomid without inducing period? I didn't have it induced when I had it before??

Final qu - I've forgotten clomid s/e's...what should I be expecting? Think I got head aches and sore boobs. Is weight gain one of them?

Thanks - sorry for the ramble :flower:


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: :wave:

okay i am having another odd month my temps have been the same for 4 days. NO my bbt is not broken either lol sighh this month have been loads of fun so i guess it has altered my temp. hee hee


----------



## 35_Smiling

Joyful09 said:


> 35smiling I wish you could push up your test a few days so you wouldn't be around your ovulation time...although you hopefully you won't need it 4 more days.

joy i agree but here my doc only does it on Wednesdays only. sicne my af is do Dec.1 "wendesday) i am getting it done the follow week. we will just have to see if anything happens...:winkwink: if not well i am in the clear for Jan.:happydance:


----------



## Smile4me

OMG Em are you serious???????????? When are you testing again hun? You are keeping me on MAJOR suspense here!!!!!

Davies, any new news hun?

AFM just dtd every other day tried using softcups and I'm sure I'm doing them wrong..


----------



## mrphyemma

Sorry for not updating sooner. I did test again this morning. My ic test was much lighter than yesterdays so I started to panic and thought I was having a chemical pregnancy. I then did another tesco hpt and got this line:https://i877.photobucket.com/albums/ab335/Mrphyemma/test2001.jpg I think I can start to believe now. Tomorrow will be difficult as that is when AF would be due. If I make it to Monday I will see the doctor and go from there.


----------



## caz & bob

that is a nice one hun woooopppp xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

OMG hun CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!what did you different this time?
Tell me everything


----------



## ttcbaby117

Em - this is such awesome news! We are all doing stay away af dances for you hun! 

Smile - I know what you mean about the softcups...I felt the same way...esp since my uterus is tilted....I just felt like I was preventing the spermies from getting in but everyone on the softcup thread assured me I wasnt causing any harm. I havent used them since my surgery and am not sure that I will again...who knows.


----------



## Britt11

nice test Em!!!
how are you feeling?
so pleased for you
hugs,


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm feeling fine thanks Britt, no symptoms thus far although my boobs are still mega sore and have been since 1dpo.
Smile4me, sorry to disappoint but I have no secrets to divulge. We did everything the same as we would do on any other cycle. Basically followed the SMEP. Didn't use soft cups or preseed at all this cycle. It really makes me wonder why this cycle was "the one" and the previous 22 cycles weren't.


----------



## lisaf

Emma thats so fantastic! 
We're all so thrilled for you!

Sometimes its just a numbers game. You need a healthy egg, healthy sperm, and ideal implantation conditions. So maybe one month your egg wasn't the healthiest, the next it was your lining, etc etc.... you just got everything right this time!


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls not ruff at all today off the bacardi had 3 nice glasses woke up fresh im doing a nice roast today starving carnt wait were having chocolate gateau after xxxxxxx


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Morning Ladies

Congratulations mrphyemma! Great news :flower:

Well, I am still really poorly :cry: I am just waiting for a doctor to call me back again to see if there is anything other than paracetamol that I can take. 

We wanted to start BD'ing tonight and then every other day from then on but there is just no way that I am going to be able to. I am in agony :cry:

When do you think I should start doing the OPK's? Is it too early?


----------



## daviess3

cupcake i start bd cd10 every other night. hope you feel better x
smile no news for me hun, im still showing low on cbfm! still bding hows you we were worried bout u x
mrsphy - lovely linejust dont carry on like normal you precious now!! doc said to me next time take it very easy around time of period due so i would if i was you an no tea or coffee as caffiene in it!! i didnt no that!! fxd for you hun sainsburys an superdrug tests good to for more reassurance! x


----------



## snl41296

morning girls hope everyone is well. 
AFM~ I have a bad cold :nope: cant breath, and head cold... im weak too but thats because I am sick. I go for my HSG test Thurs :thumbup: We just decorated the whole house for christmas yesterday too I am so excited for the holidays! :happydance: This cycle I am not doing anything the good old fashion way Sex and thats it. I am not going to know when I ovulate, well then again I know my body so well I just have to see my CM :haha: lets see what happens this cycle. I think without stressign out KNOWING we are both Ok it will just happen in time and I am going to have to wait


----------



## babyloulou

Emma- have you got your BFP? Congratulations darling- so happy for you!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks Ladies, Today is D-Day! AF is due. I am on constant knicker watch! So far so good!

Does anyone know if I need to inform my FS that I am pregnant. Obviously I will see my GP but do I need to contact the FS?


----------



## babyloulou

Yes Emma. I informed mine straight away and he arranged blood tests to have my HCG levels checked to make sure they were doubling and he also arranged an early scan at 9 weeks xxx


----------



## Lisa84

CupcakeClaire said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Congratulations mrphyemma! Great news :flower:
> 
> Well, I am still really poorly :cry: I am just waiting for a doctor to call me back again to see if there is anything other than paracetamol that I can take.
> 
> We wanted to start BD'ing tonight and then every other day from then on but there is just no way that I am going to be able to. I am in agony :cry:
> 
> When do you think I should start doing the OPK's? Is it too early?

 Are u not allowed to take paracetamol when takin clomid? xx


----------



## caz & bob

yes you can take it hun xx


----------



## Lisa84

Phew i was gettin worried then coz i had some last week :/

im already wary about the fact i havent had an ovary pain yet like i did last cycle :shrug: xx


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Yes don't worry, u can take it! I have just seen a doctor and he said I have flu. Luckily he didn't think antibiotics would help because they can interact with fertility medication apparently. He said just to keep taking paracetamol and drink lots of fluids.


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Lisa84 said:


> Phew i was gettin worried then coz i had some last week :/
> 
> im already wary about the fact i havent had an ovary pain yet like i did last cycle :shrug:
> 
> Maybe your body is more used to it this month? When are you starting OPK's?


----------



## Lisa84

CD10 i think. I know it will be my body gettin used to it but havin the pain there is weirdly reassuring that it is working xx


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Yeah I must admit that I have been hoping for some proper ovary pain!!! Weirdo! I think I have had some twinges but with all the other pain that I have, who knows?!?


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: :wave:

i am cd28 dpo 12 now af due in three days. my temp once again has been the same for five days now.....


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies - just checking in to see how we are all doing!

35 - so weird about your temp......hmmm....maybe that is a good sign...anything different might be a sign! I have my fxed for you!

loulou - omg.....32 weeks! 

Caz - oh your sunday roasts always make my mouth water when I hear about it! YUMMY!

Well it is my DH bro's birthday today!!! They have been out fishing since 6 am....so the women are preparing various items to eat all day long while we watch football! I hope everyone has a relaxing and enjoyable Sunday.


----------



## 35_Smiling

ttc: yea i know its quit odd. i have been having lower back pains since Thus. and yesterday i had wiped it was was brown/pink very light and this morning too. i guess i will just have to wait till next dec.1 to see....


----------



## sma1588

update on me ladies, AF finally came yesterday and will be starting clomid toight im so excited but i already have a headache so i hope it goes away before tonight. im also going to be temping the whole way through this time


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry she came fx next time round hun xx


----------



## sma1588

im happy she came so i cant take my clomid and actually have a chance this cycle!


----------



## 35_Smiling

gool luck love! :dust:


----------



## sma1588

thanks hun!!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi Ladies,
So today I am officially one day late. Yes, i tested and bfn, but I am still remaining hopeful. My temp was high this morning and I woke up with a cold sore on my mouth...Ughhhh I hate these things, have not had one in awhile. Pray for me and my hubby.


----------



## Lisa84

Everythin crossed for you ready xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

R2BM i hope its your :bfp: !!!

me on the other hand i think i am out...wipe just now and it was alot of sticky streachy pick cm...haven't had this before but been the :witch: is due dec 1 i guess i am finish on this cycle. PLUS my temp been the same for the past five days....

o well i did say i wasn't trying to hard this month with all the fun and dec.15 i get the hsg done so i feel jan is going to be out month....i hope...


----------



## caz & bob

good luck with the clomid hun xxxx


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Thanks Lisa and 35. I sure am hoping and praying this is it. Gosh 35 I hate when I see that pink cm...It makes me so flippin mad..., but nothing we can do but be positive and move on to the new cycle.


----------



## sma1588

35- i hope this is it for you and it doesnt turn into the full witch! but it would be nice for all of us to get our bfps around the same time !!!!!!!!


----------



## snl41296

hey 35 ~ sorry the witch is showing up.. that stinks. maybe we will get pg together since we are doing out HSG test a week apart =)
not doing anything anymore. no temping , no OPK's no CBFM just winging it :thumbup:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

SNL, no luck this cycle I guess? Or are you still waiting? I know we are very close in cycle's


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

SNL, Okay from your response to 35 I guess you are out this cycle and I see you have an hsg scheduled. That is my next step if we don't get preg this cycle. Keep us posted on how the test goes. I have heard mixed reviews on it and I am a little scared of it, but I will do it if I absolutely have to.


----------



## sma1588

this time since im doing the clomid im going to be temping and opk's i really hope it pays off. if not atleast i will know whats going on with my body. that would be so nice if we could all move to first tri and go though everything togther... do u all make sure u take clomid at the same time everyday or does it really matter?


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Sma-I always took mine at night before bed. I heard that helped with side effects and I think the only really bad side effect I had was hot flashes.


----------



## sma1588

ok, i will just do that then and take it with the rest of my pills....is anyone else taking anything with it?


----------



## Nightnurse

Update on me,AF is due on Wednesday so wish me luck that she stays away,good luck girls


----------



## snl41296

sma1588 said:


> ok, i will just do that then and take it with the rest of my pills....is anyone else taking anything with it?

i take mine at 6pm as well No side effects at all... this will be my last cycle taking it 3 times a charm :winkwink:


----------



## sma1588

ok thanks for the info. i will take mine at the same time every night then. good thing its winter and getting very cold a night so if i get the hot flashes i will be just fine with kicking the blankets off


----------



## snl41296

hey girls quick question this is my last cycle taking clomid. I normally take it CD 5-9 can I take it 2-6? if so let me know asap today is CD 2 and its 7:30pm already... or should I just keep my 5-9?


----------



## sma1588

from what i have read is that if u dont O on ure own then it is usally taken on the earlier days but if you o on ure own but need a more mature egg thats y u were put on 5-9. there have been some other people on other sites that took it earlier than what they were told and got prego.


----------



## snl41296

sma1588 said:


> from what i have read is that if u dont O on ure own then it is usally taken on the earlier days but if you o on ure own but need a more mature egg thats y u were put on 5-9. there have been some other people on other sites that took it earlier than what they were told and got prego.

ok thanks I am just going to stick with 5-9 then. 3 times a charm right! lol time will tell. not charting anymore not using opk's or cbfm Im scared LMAO :haha:


----------



## sma1588

ya if u already O then u could always go with 3-7 which is in the middle so u would get more but stronger eggs. cd 2-6 causes alot of eggs and if u already o that wouldnt be good to overstim. ureself


----------



## snl41296

3-7 it is this cycle!


----------



## sma1588

lol cool, i wish u the best of luck!!!!! i was just reading alot on 2-6 and 3-7, and ALOT of people have got preg on 3-7...i cant wait untill we both get out bfps! yay im so excited for both of us !


----------



## 35_Smiling

R2bm: yeah...tell me about it but whats odd is its 3 days before af not the night before...o well we will see what happens.

Sma: thanks hun i sure hope we all do to.

Snl: yeah your right! After those hsg i hope its all clear for the both of us. 

Sma: been your going to temp are you going to set up a chart to scale your temps?

Nightnurse: thats the both of us! Wishing the both of us :dust:

Snl: i ov on my own but i have taken mine from 2-6 before i go to bed. Good luck!


----------



## Joyful09

Ugh isn't this the worst time of the cycle day 27, 12 dpo, temps haven't dropped but I am getting the AF cramps and checked my cervix super low! I thought taking my temps would at least ease me into getting my AF but maybe tomorrow it will drop. So right now I have slightly false hope & with the cramps I am getting it's all like mental torture. Well I know I will be fine on Tues/Wed when AF comes I will muster up some pma, but in the meantime it STINKS! I just want to be pregnant! It may not happen for me with me being 38. I just had high hopes with taking my first clomid cycle. 
On another note my FS gave me a script for 100mg I am a little nervous cause 50 made me super crabby during the 5 days plus my ovulation date will be on a family vacation in Disney so not the easiest time to bd, but I don't want to lose a whole month. Oh all these decision God please bless us with the gift a child.
Thanks for listening girls!


----------



## snl41296

Joyful09 said:


> Ugh isn't this the worst time of the cycle day 27, 12 dpo, temps haven't dropped but I am getting the AF cramps and checked my cervix super low! I thought taking my temps would at least ease me into getting my AF but maybe tomorrow it will drop. So right now I have slightly false hope & with the cramps I am getting it's all like mental torture. Well I know I will be fine on Tues/Wed when AF comes I will muster up some pma, but in the meantime it STINKS! I just want to be pregnant! It may not happen for me with me being 38. I just had high hopes with taking my first clomid cycle.
> On another note my FS gave me a script for 100mg I am a little nervous cause 50 made me super crabby during the 5 days plus my ovulation date will be on a family vacation in Disney so not the easiest time to bd, but I don't want to lose a whole month. Oh all these decision God please bless us with the gift a child.
> Thanks for listening girls!

thats why this cycle I am not temping not doing a dam thing... I get so depressed when my temp drops big time


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> R2bm: yeah...tell me about it but whats odd is its 3 days before af not the night before...o well we will see what happens.
> 
> Sma: thanks hun i sure hope we all do to.
> 
> Snl: yeah your right! After those hsg i hope its all clear for the both of us.
> 
> Sma: been your going to temp are you going to set up a chart to scale your temps?
> 
> Nightnurse: thats the both of us! Wishing the both of us :dust:
> 
> Snl: i ov on my own but i have taken mine from 2-6 before i go to bed. Good luck!

omg it would be awesome if we all get :bfp: this cycle :happydance:


----------



## snl41296

can u take cold medicine with clomid girls?


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

well, doc called this past monday to let me know my prog. levels were 7.7
not perfect, but better than the previous 3.3
so i have been researching and found out progesterone tests are not completely accurate since progesterone is released into the blood stream in pulses...so who knows.
anways...he said to call 'when i get my period' and 'if it doesn't show by thursday, re test the blood'
well...no period...so i got blood done again...still waiting on the results.
as far as i can tell 7.7 is definitely ovulatory (even according to the doc)...so no period is good for now.....if those results come back still elevated i'm going to about freak...i'll be in the drugstore getting an HPT faster than you can say BFP

i'm so close ladies....so close it scares me....i don't want to be disappointed!!

sorry if this is a pointless rant, but i figured you all would understand!

Lots of love and baby dust to you =)


----------



## sma1588

i hope u get great results hun! 

i took my first clomid pills tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im excited but wont know what SE i will have because im already feeling bad as it is today so i probly wont be able to tell the difference


----------



## CupcakeClaire

snl41296 said:


> can u take cold medicine with clomid girls?

Hi. I have been told just to take paracetamol. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## daviess3

Morning ladies im cd14 an woke up this morn feeling sick!!!!!! couldnt move my head felt like hangover!! got high on my cbfm!! maybe im ov hopefully!!! 
Any more news girls? 
emma you been to docs yet?
hows everyone else whos next to test??? xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Got a GP appointment at 11.30am, really paranoid that I will do a pregnancy test and it will be negative. I called the FS secretary thinking I would be sent for an early scan and blood tests to check hcg is doubling. Nah. She just said I needn't go for my appointment in March and to see my GP from now on. Thanks a lot!


----------



## caz & bob

as your gp emma can they send you for a scan xxxx


----------



## snl41296

Morning girls. Please reussure me that everything will be ok. Please calm me down today is the first day Im doing nothing and I am having a panic attack because Its what I am soooooooooooooo Used too. :cry: I will survive and be ok. I think the first week will be the hardest of NOT temping, Not peeing on sticks not using my CBFM. Just go with it right :cry: They never had anything like this way back then... Just good Ol' SEX!


----------



## Mum2miller

snl41296 said:


> Morning girls. Please reussure me that everything will be ok. Please calm me down today is the first day Im doing nothing and I am having a panic attack because Its what I am soooooooooooooo Used too. :cry: I will survive and be ok. I think the first week will be the hardest of NOT temping, Not peeing on sticks not using my CBFM. Just go with it right :cry: They never had anything like this way back then... Just good Ol' SEX!

I know how you feel!! i did it last month and it was so hard to literally do nothing the whole month but i really think it helped. after the first few days i was much more relaxed, even DH noticed me acting different. If you can stick to it i think its worth trying. i also tried meditating just with the iphone app rest and relax and it helped too, i listened to it just before bed. Goodluck!! keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## navywife04

hmmm. I don't know if you can take any other medicine. Have you asked your doctor?

snl, hang in there! Everything will be ok!!!! :) Just try your hardest to put all of that stuff away and use this month to enjoy your husband. It's hard to do, but I did it last month and I felt so relieved after the first week!

Ladies, I got the picture of an egg on my CBFM this morning. Does that mean I'm going to ovulated today/tomorrow? Or tomorrow/next day? This is my first month using this machine, so I don't know!


----------



## Smile4me

Davies hun we are on the same cycle... Davies, Navywife, and me :)
I haven't seen a positive Ovulation yet though :(

Ready2B- Any update sweetie? I hope this is your cycle....

OK so Em has moved on :) YAY that leaves just three of us old timers? TTC, KeepSmiling - We can do it ladies!!!!!


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Davies hun we are on the same cycle... Davies, Navywife, and me :)
> I haven't seen a positive Ovulation yet though :(
> 
> Ready2B- Any update sweetie? I hope this is your cycle....
> 
> OK so Em has moved on :) YAY that leaves just three of us old timers? TTC, KeepSmiling - We can do it ladies!!!!!

you girls are definitely due, hope you are next
:hugs:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi Smile,
I took a test at 3a.m. and it was negative, but I am just not feeling good at all. I feel achy and I keep having these cramps and shooting pains in my abdomen. They are bearable, but just weird. I felt like af was coming this morning around 7. I was having back pains that were similar to af pains, but no af. I am reading a lot of stuff that says this is normal with clomid, it makes your periods late and you feel pregnant but you are not. So I am sure I am not pregnant, just probably the clomid playing tricks on me. I was not late on my first two cycles on clomid, so not sure why this cycle is doing this.


----------



## Smile4me

awww sweetie, I totally understand I was a day late with one of my rounds and I thought for sure it was a pregnancy but no it didn't happen.
but on the BRIGHT side, look at Ms. Emma - YAY after 7 rounds of Clomid maybe do one month on Clomid one month off, that's my evil plan this time around if it doesnt happen this month, I'm going to start Clomid back in January :) Good Luck hun, just keep us updated, don't go away ;)


----------



## caz & bob

and what about me to smile hun you forgot x x x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Snl: rest assure everything will be fine on this cycle! Think about this in a week you get to use your hubby once your opk is positive and considering your not giving him any sort of :sex: (that includes TMI blowjobs) :rofl: girl he going to be starving for you! You would think damn last month he could keep up with me but this month he would be burning you out! :rofl: :hugs: love 

Mrm: :hi: mommie!

Naviewife: :wave: morning!

Sma: :hi: have a great day!

Joy09: :wave: girl i feel the same way! Day 29 dpo 13 and yesterday i wiped and it was light pink and this morning when i woke up again light pink af due Wednesday plus my temp dropped to after being the same for 5 days straight :dust: 

Daviess: good luck and hope your ov so you better get :sex:

Mrp: good luck on your appointment. Its going to show that :bfp: hun and your going to be twice as excited!

Caz: :hi: 

S4m: :wave: morning!

Britt: :hi: wow 9 weeks already how has time fly!

R2bm: hope those results change as time goes on! Good luck :dust:


----------



## Smile4me

OH MY GOSH CAZ No hun I did not and could not ever forget about you!!!!

We are next ladies all of us, PMA, PMA, PMA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snl41296

thanks girls <3 love you all


----------



## sma1588

i did my first tablets of clomid lastnight and i slept like a baby. no hotflashes or anything just a tiny little headache when i woke up but thats nothing new 


good luck to all the ladies who need it. i hope everything is going good and there are plenty of bfps by x-mas


----------



## snl41296

sma1588 said:


> i did my first tablets of clomid lastnight and i slept like a baby. no hotflashes or anything just a tiny little headache when i woke up but thats nothing new
> 
> 
> good luck to all the ladies who need it. i hope everything is going good and there are plenty of bfps by x-mas

see its better at night! :thumbup: i take mine tonight I start CD 3-7 im doing


----------



## sma1588

yup i took it about 2 hours before i went to sleep and i was just fine. i got really tired after taking it and i was out for the night! i just cant wait untill x mas day now. not for everthing else for for my bfp!!!!


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

all done with my first round of Clomid CD3-7, Im on CD10 right now.... not really any strange side effects, aside from 1 night had weird spotted visions... other than that nothing...

did get some bad news today though... my FSH was 11.4 for my cd3 tests not really good at all, went today for my CD10 tests... hoping that they arent possibly higher.

anyone else taking Clomid with know high FSH levels ? Im super sad today...

oh (some of) my hubbys SA results came back, so far his mobility is only at 34% .... which is LOW :( ..average is 49%... waiting for the rest to come back though, as they are doing volumn and morphology and that part is still pending.... 

at this point I wish I wasnt TTC so I could take a couple sleeping pills and wake up in 3 days!!!


----------



## winston83

Smile how could you miss me I even put u in my siggy lol hope u well huni missed u the past couple of days 
Afm it was a snow day today school closed work closed so stripped all my living room and prepped for painting so we can get the Xmas tree up I cant wait love having my decs up xx


----------



## daviess3

Im puitting my decs up wed winston!! Cant wait love love love christmas!! Had high on cbfm today an egg white for about 3rd time ever in my life!! So excited do you normally get ewcm day of ov or can u get it before as i didnt get peak on cbfm? 
Smile how you doing we all missed you wanted to make sure you was ok!!
Caz i want snow!!! apparently tonight!!
35smiling im bd honey lots an lots!! haha!!


----------



## Joyful09

Oh there are so many us that could be in line for a december BFP.
My temp dropped today definitely will be getting stupid AF tomorrow or wed! I hate it!
So now counting the days to ovulate again around 12/14 so maybe we can make a Disney baby!!!
I am cranky today was really hoping for my first round of clomid to work but maybe 100mg will work!!!


----------



## Smile4me

I could never gorget you Winston I added you to my siggy hun :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

mum2miller - How did you manage to relax....no temping? Did you come onto BnB? Any advice would be great!

Smile4me - oh I hope it is our turn next hun!


----------



## snl41296

sma1588 said:


> yup i took it about 2 hours before i went to sleep and i was just fine. i got really tired after taking it and i was out for the night! i just cant wait untill x mas day now. not for everthing else for for my bfp!!!!

omg You sound like me LMAO i just took my clomid as well and it makes me very tired as well


----------



## sma1588

now only if i could take it all the time. lol i love how it knocked me out with some hot green tea. i slept so good so if i had hot flashes i didnt know about them because i was sleeping soooo good.


----------



## snl41296

morning girls :hi: slept good. I have my uncles wake today :cry: he was 85 my dad's uncle. So we will be out all day long. today is my 2nd day girls doing nothing just checking in BnB :thumbup: this board is the only one I check up on as well. I am not as crazy as I was. I just like to see how my friends are doing every day :hugs: Its getting easier and its only day #2 :thumbup:

hey girls BTW I am going to church on Monday in the morning to touch the ST Gerard statue, my BF called me last night saying its true its true. A couple was trying for 5 yrs touched his staue and concieved their first child, he put the tattoo on his arm for thanking him and giving him the blessing. cool right I am so excited :happydance:


----------



## Mum2miller

ttcbaby117 said:


> mum2miller - How did you manage to relax....no temping? Did you come onto BnB? Any advice would be great!
> 
> Smile4me - oh I hope it is our turn next hun!

No i chose not to come on bnb at least for 2 and a bit weeks anyway from when af started till a about 5 dpo. i might have dropped in once after OV but didnt write anything. I used a meditation cd whenever i felt like temping to take my mind of it and whenever i wanted to poas i just made shore id wee really quickly cause then i knew oh well its too late no wee left to poas. bit hard to explain the weeing one but anyway. Dont get me wrong i thought about it still for the first few days and it was hard but once i stopped remembering what day in my cycle i was i just seemed to stop worrying, so if you can avoid checking cd and what not and just go by OV pain i found it better but each to their own and what works for some wont work for others i just figured its one month if it doesnt work then no harm done and go back to temping the next month. Goodluck :dust:


----------



## snl41296

Mum2miller said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> mum2miller - How did you manage to relax....no temping? Did you come onto BnB? Any advice would be great!
> 
> Smile4me - oh I hope it is our turn next hun!
> 
> No i chose not to come on bnb at least for 2 and a bit weeks anyway from when af started till a about 5 dpo. i might have dropped in once after OV but didnt write anything. I used a meditation cd whenever i felt like temping to take my mind of it and whenever i wanted to poas i just made shore id wee really quickly cause then i knew oh well its too late no wee left to poas. bit hard to explain the weeing one but anyway. Dont get me wrong i thought about it still for the first few days and it was hard but once i stopped remembering what day in my cycle i was i just seemed to stop worrying, so if you can avoid checking cd and what not and just go by OV pain i found it better but each to their own and what works for some wont work for others i just figured its one month if it doesnt work then no harm done and go back to temping the next month. Goodluck :dust:Click to expand...

I am in your boat now :winkwink: today is day #2 not doing anything. no temping, no sticks, no nothing just checking in here with my girls :thumbup: but not on any other boards


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi Girls,
Still no AF, but I have had a lot of clear cm and there was streaks of red in it one time when I wiped yesterday and that was it. Then this morning the cm was tinted a little pink, but that is all I got. I am sure AF is on her way, but I am praying not. I am two days late as of today and this is the latest I have ever been while on clomid. My other two cycles were right on, so this cycle has me confused.


----------



## Joyful09

Well how's everyone doing today? I woke up on my AF due date today and took my temp and it was a whole degree lower I thought really??? That was ridiculous! Couldn't you drop to my coverline instead of making my chart look crazy!!! So today I will be getting AF today for sure! I am still going to temp although my FS said don't bother. Although I am not going to do the CBFM I didn't do that this cycle going to get rid of that on eBay. I am going to try to be like you ladies somewhat and try to relax so I can get my Xmas BFP. So just visiting here, taking clomid 100mg, and temping...that's it. That's no too bad lol!


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies Big Congrats to you Mum2Miller hun I'm so proud of you!!
Did you use preseed hun?

Ready2B did you test again today?

I agree 100% by relaxing and taking it easy I do feel so much better this cycle.
I'm just taking my royal jelly, prenates and checking for ovulation thats it no psychotic behavior this go around :) We are using preseed but no Clomid this cycle. It really does do wonders for the mental state!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Smile,
No did not test today I am going to wait a couple days. I don't think I can handle seeing another negative, so I just want to give my body some time to figure out what in the heck it's doing. I am pretty sure af is on her way, cause I just went to the bathroom and my cm is not longer pink tinted it is brown now, but only when I wipe. Things that make ya go HMMMMMM!!!!???


----------



## Smile4me

Oh I completely understand sweetie. What dosage of Clomid are you on this month?


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Same dosage, 50mg days 5-9 and this month my day 21 blood test was the highest out of all three, so that was pretty awesome.


----------



## Smile4me

What were your progesterone numbers?


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Well before clomid, I was at a 7, first round of clomid went to a 10, second round a 14, and this round 20.7, my doctor was happy with that.


----------



## ttcbaby117

mum2miller - thanks...I think I might try that I am not sure when I oved this month as I didnt track it...but I do still come on here. I am anticipating af next week tuesday or wednesday if my cycle stays true to form....I think I might miss everyone on here if I dont stop by....but I might give it a try.


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls been the gym today need to lose some pounds were putting the deck es up tomoz wooooppp xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Joyful09

Caz&bob that's great! I started back than I stopped again...my husband goes 5 days a week so I could go with him but he just does weights but anything would be better than nothing.

35smiling how are you today?


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

oh gosh girls... I am going opposite of you ladies... I have all my iron in the fire right now... on my first round of Clomid now on my CD11 waiting to O, and I have also just set up my first visit with a FS on Monday, after getting some bad news about my high FSH and hubbys sub-par SA results, I decided there is no more "time" (since I am 40) so called around to get some prices... I thought that my insurance covered ZERO, but after I made the appointment I called my insurance company and was shocked to find out that they cover A LOT !! YA FOR ME.. they cover the initial consult, the lab work, xrays, ultrasounds.. almost everything except naturally IUI or IVF or the expensive drugs that go along with that, but at least I can go see a FS and get some guidiance and get some real tests run on myself..i.e. hsg ETC...


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks great news hun. Such a weight off your mind im sure and one less thing in this whole process to stress you out xx


----------



## caz & bob

Joyful09 said:


> Caz&bob that's great! I started back than I stopped again...my husband goes 5 days a week so I could go with him but he just does weights but anything would be better than nothing.
> 
> 35smiling how are you today?

mine does hun i just do 10 minutes on the cross trainer then 10 mins on the bike 10 mins on the stepper 10 min walking on the treadmill that does me haha xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

ttc1st that is great news!!


----------



## CupcakeClaire

:wave: Evening Ladies,

How is everybody?

Well currently on CD10 of my first ever cycle! Did an OPK today just to see and abviously nothing. I think I am still having some ovary twinges and I am very emotional and teary. Could that be a sign that ovulation might be round the corner? I can't wait to see if I will actually ovulate for possibly the first time in my life!

Anyway, who's got snow? We've had a sprinkling today.


----------



## CupcakeClaire

ttc1st_at_40 said:


> oh gosh girls... I am going opposite of you ladies... I have all my iron in the fire right now... on my first round of Clomid now on my CD11 waiting to O, and I have also just set up my first visit with a FS on Monday, after getting some bad news about my high FSH and hubbys sub-par SA results, I decided there is no more "time" (since I am 40) so called around to get some prices... I thought that my insurance covered ZERO, but after I made the appointment I called my insurance company and was shocked to find out that they cover A LOT !! YA FOR ME.. they cover the initial consult, the lab work, xrays, ultrasounds.. almost everything except naturally IUI or IVF or the expensive drugs that go along with that, but at least I can go see a FS and get some guidiance and get some real tests run on myself..i.e. hsg ETC...

Brilliant news. Good luck


----------



## mrphyemma

Just checking in on you all. Hope you are all good. xx


----------



## caz & bob

how are you hun did you do another test hun xxx


----------



## daviess3

How you doing emma??
I have snow not been out all day think im ov today poss yest bd yest thank goodness as just had huge row with hubby an he stormed off in the car in the snow i hate men there so selfish!! I dont no if its just me over emotional!!He wanted to bring a few of his old school friend round to sit in our hottub an drink few beers but i dont like one of the guys an he was going to stay!! So after a row i said fine well you can all sleep downstairs as i want a good nits sleep i hate him after a drink!! he aggravates me to much!! So he just storms off!! why do men have to annoy us soooo much!!


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies, wow alot goes on when i dont come on here all day....asfm- i took my 2nd night of clomid last night and i did feel a little sick and couldnt sleep much because my oh had to go fill out paperwork this morning and i didnt like he would get up in time


----------



## Nightnurse

*Hey all AF is expected tomorrow and i'm so hoping that she does not show up for 10mths,please pray for me*


----------



## sma1588

i wish u the best of luck hun!!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: :wave: EVERYONE!

just poping in studying for my finals! 

well i am out this cycle the bitch...oops did i say that? :rofl: the :witch: blasted at me at 12:40am this morning she really was trying to mess up my white sheets but missed! 

I have a question: i will ov around cd14 or cd15 or cd16 (Dec.13, 14,15) does it really make sense to try for this cycle? or should i just wait until jan. considering the hsg is going to be on dec.15 way to close on ov day would the stuff just flush the egg and sperm away? i was going to start back on clomid 100mg tomorrow but does this really make sense too???


----------



## Joyful09

Ttc1st...that is so awesome!!! I am so glad you checked. You will be able to track your cycles with a FS and just get some peace of mind which is worth alot and maybe insight to what you may need or advice with your cycle. Keep us posted on all the details.
Davies sorry you had a disagreement with your hubby. Make up soon it's not worth being mad at each other. Communication is so hard sometimes, especially between men & women.
35smiling...awe I sorry AF got you. I will right behind you tomorrow. I was hoping for you you to have good news. You said your doctor does them only on wed can't he do it on 12/8? I would do 1 of 2 things. Reschedule for January. Or just hope you don't ovulate by 12/15. Your doctor is going to do an ultrasound so he will be see your eggs or see if you ovulated so you should know. 

Been waiting for dumb AF all day I guess clomid extended my cycle to 29 days I ovulated on cd 15 so that would give me a 14 day luteal. With my temps dropping so low almost off the chart I can't wait til she just gets here...I have been obsessing about it all day. Just want to start fresh.


----------



## sma1588

cd 4 and 3rd day of clomid for me, im so ready to get this BD on lol i really just cant wait to see if i O with it or not. i would love a xmas bfp but i always doubt its going to happen so it would be such a big shock to see those 2 lines i know i will be looking at it for a loooong time and throughout the day.......

good luck ladies who have a new start this month and who r waiting to test!!!


----------



## winston83

Good morning girls how's it going well we are snowed in no school or work for us just have to go to hairdressers for my birthday treat but it's only down the street so I will be getting my wellies on and trekking down yey xx


----------



## Lisa84

You lucky thing! We had a bit of snow last night but nothing major.

We are supposed to have heavy from 9 till late tonight so if thats right it's not going to be fun getting home xx


----------



## snl41296

I am sooooooooooo NOT ready for the SNOW lol 
it can stay away alittle longer for NY :haha:
AFM~ I dont even know what cycle day I am on :rofl: this not doing anything is getting easier every day. I think I am on my 2nd day of clomid :rofl: I did CD 3-7 this month. DH and I had a great talk yesterday in the car ride to NJ. It was very reassuring :cloud9: He said he DOES get sad when AF shows. He just doesnt show it like I do and cry. He hates to see me cry when she shows. He said if he didnt want more kids he would not be trying so hard. He said did you ever think maybe its just taking us Longer this time, it will be so much better and appricate it more :cloud9: very sweet.
Tomorrow is my HSG test I am excited because then I go touch St. Gerard statue on Monday and start to BD as well. I think I should ovulate around the middle of the month 12th / 13th around there. Lets see how the CM goes Thats how I am telling this cycle. :winkwink: I will be on cloud 9 if I get a :bfp: this cycle. I have good hope with the HSG as well. So many people and GYN's are saying once you do this alot get PG.. crossign fingers for good outcomes...


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> :hi: :wave: EVERYONE!
> 
> just poping in studying for my finals!
> 
> well i am out this cycle the bitch...oops did i say that? :rofl: the :witch: blasted at me at 12:40am this morning she really was trying to mess up my white sheets but missed!
> 
> I have a question: i will ov around cd14 or cd15 or cd16 (Dec.13, 14,15) does it really make sense to try for this cycle? or should i just wait until jan. considering the hsg is going to be on dec.15 way to close on ov day would the stuff just flush the egg and sperm away? i was going to start back on clomid 100mg tomorrow but does this really make sense too???

I think just go with it 35. It can not hurt your chances! Please just try anyway :thumbup: something good may come out of it... :winkwink:


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies, Any word Ready2B? 

I got my positive OPK today :) WHOOP!!!


----------



## daviess3

Smile me to hun i got peak on cbfm had that like once in my life an this is first month with no clomid!!! Soooooooo exciting!! Sorted things out with hubby an bd this morn!! Would you do it again tonight or wait till tom? I cant believe i must be ov on my own!! Does clomid stay in ur system do you think?
Smile wouldnt it be nice if we got pg today ov same day!! Winston u ov yet hun do u use opks come on girls lets get these bfps all of us xx 
Thanks joyful all sorted x
Nightnurse how u get on?
who else is testing?
were snowed in watching home alone with my dog an my hubbys daughter we made snowmen till my saint bernard knocked them down!! she loves snow!! xx


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi girls,
No, I still have not got a period. I have continued to spot brown and I did see a bit of red yesterday and then brown again. I called my doc, they said take a preg test and it was negative. She said my period is probably on it's way, just taking longer, but that is just unacceptable to me. I don't feel good and if this is clomid doing this to me, which I think it is, then I am done with it. I have gained weight, my period is now messed up, and I am not pregnant, oh and also hot flashes are now something I am getting use to. I think I am done with clomid. I talked to my hubby and we both agreed we are going to a specialist. I made and appt for December 13th and we will go from there. I need some more answers. I don't feel like my doctor is doing all she can do and I don't feel like I am being monitored properly. So, now I just sit here and wonder what is going on with me, cause no period, no positive test and I feel sick. I am just aggravated if you can't tell...


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Congrats on the positive OPK Smile!!! Get to :sex:'n....lol


----------



## 35_Smiling

those of you with this snow I so wish i could be there with ya. I have NEVER seen snow...one day I would need to travel during the winter.
i guess i will go natural this cycle too because i don't want to wast any extra eggs if they come popping out and then gets washed away by the hsg.

Joy: :hi: how are you? yes i will ask when i see him during my pre-up with him on saturday coming. will let you know the outcome.

Sma: :wave: good luck to you too! :dust:

Winston: :hi: o my thats too bad all the snow...BUT on the other hand you get to lay in...

84: :wave: how are you today?

Snl: :hi: good luck on your test tomorrow! Okay but i would thought if i tried still the what ever they put in us will flush the egg if its there....will it not?

S4m: :wave: i guess we will not be seeing you on for a few days because you be busy :sex: :rofl: good luck :dust:

Daviess: :hi: you all are lucky with the snow! Too warm over here drat! :haha: hey you be busy too with all the :sex: :rofl: good luck to you to :dust:

R2bm: :hugs: i am so sorry hun. I wish things would be better for you on clomid... :hugs:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

35, my first two cycles were fine. It's this last round that is not going very well. I can deal with hot flashes, that's what my last two cycles symptoms were, but this cycle has just been ridiculous...I feel like I am so bloated no period, but brown spotting off and on, oh but a hint of red showed up and then went away. Overall just have not felt good since Sunday and I am just frustrated...I will get over it, but right now just a little mad.


----------



## daviess3

hey smiling how u doing hun?
ready2beamum i no what you mean but maybe stick with it while they investigate you i felt like you i had long cycles with clomid mood swings i have now put on nearly 2 stone!! 28 lbs!! but on other hand i have got pg twice now i think i lost them due to low prog levels which hopefully being sorted now but i stuck with it an my 4th month i got pg so dont rule it out hun it may really help you? defo get more tests etc xx


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Davies,
Thanks for the encouragement! I sure do need that right now and I am just frustrated. I won't throw clomid completely out of the equation, but gosh I am tired of all of this. I had normal periods and now it's all messed up and I feel like it's for nothing, cause I am not getting preg, but it is encouraging to know you got preg twice, sorry for the loss's, but you have a good spirit about it and I think you will get preg and stay preg once your progesterone is figured out.

I hope this all gets figured out and I can feel normal again soon. Cause as of right now I feel so BLAHHHH and it is making me very moody for sure.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Davies,
Did you have the spotting like I am having and how long did your periods end up being? Did your doctor seem concerned at all about the delayed periods?


----------



## Smile4me

:hugs:Hi ladies, I'm feeling fine just ready for dh to get home from work so we can have a little fun and catch that egg for Christmas :)

Ready2B hun I totally understand what you are saying, I too had a few cycles like that as well but knowing it worked for us the second round made me believe it was all worth it. I would say give it one more go at 100mg that seems to work for most of us and use the preseed hun. Just a suggestion but each of us is soo different, look at Em she did 17 natural cycles and 7 on Clomid and got her BFP this month, I mean there really is hope as frustrated as you are and rightfully so! It does work!! Also Britt, took Clomid and IUI and nothing one natural cycle ready for her IVF and she got pregnant so maybe there is something to the Clomid just being in our system that kick starts something? I don't know maybe I hold on to hope after ttc for over 2 years and the second month I was on it waa laa it worked so I guess I will continue holding on to hope until I see 2 lines :)

I did talk to dh too about seeing a specialist if our Clomid round in January does not work. I can give you the number to the one my SIL is seeing and recommended to me if you like.... I don't think my Dr. is doing nearly enough ... no monitoring just one pelvic US on the second month that's it! She knows I'm ovulating so she thinks all is good but it's not me its dh's SA .... 
Good LUck hun and I know today sucks but tomorrow will be better I promise, We've all been there:hugs:

Someone mentioned St. Gerard yesterday? I think dh and I are going to go tonight lol, I saw on TV yesterday this guy got a tatoo of St. Gerard because he and his wife were having fertility issues and they put all their faith into St. Gerard and they finally got pregnant that month after a few years of trying.. he got it for his 5 year wedding anniversary.. I don't want a tatoo but I will touch the statue and keep one close to me if it truly does work it certainly does not hurt right? ha!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Smile thanks love! You are also so encouraging. I am grateful for you ladies, cause I was sure in the mind frame of not giving a crap anymore. I really want a baby, but it is so stressful trying and I just want to feel and go back to normal. You girls whipped me back into shape. Thanks so much!!! Love all you girls...I am not going to be negative this nasty spotting and upset tummy are good things...lol Woosahhhhhhhh


----------



## Joyful09

Snl you are doing great not worrying about your cycle...I hope this is exactly what you need for your Xmas BFP.
Smile4me Congrats on your positive get busy! Lol!
Ready2bamommy...sorry you are feeling so down, it's so frustrating to see bfn & still not get your cycle so you can just start fresh...maybe seeing a specialist will give you some answers and advice about continuing on
Davies3 yeah peak!!! Great news glad you made up...I would try to bd in the morning don't want to wear him & his spermies out plus they say the sperm are better in the morning
35smiling the eggs won't get flushed unless they have been released through ovulation...if the eggs are there & not ovulated the procedure won't affect them this is my unprofessional thought based on what I know your doctor will know best...I hope he can answer all your questions...we are so close on our cycles I got AF today it would awesome to get pregnant together!!!


----------



## snl41296

Smile4me said:


> :hugs:Hi ladies, I'm feeling fine just ready for dh to get home from work so we can have a little fun and catch that egg for Christmas :)
> 
> Ready2B hun I totally understand what you are saying, I too had a few cycles like that as well but knowing it worked for us the second round made me believe it was all worth it. I would say give it one more go at 100mg that seems to work for most of us and use the preseed hun. Just a suggestion but each of us is soo different, look at Em she did 17 natural cycles and 7 on Clomid and got her BFP this month, I mean there really is hope as frustrated as you are and rightfully so! It does work!! Also Britt, took Clomid and IUI and nothing one natural cycle ready for her IVF and she got pregnant so maybe there is something to the Clomid just being in our system that kick starts something? I don't know maybe I hold on to hope after ttc for over 2 years and the second month I was on it waa laa it worked so I guess I will continue holding on to hope until I see 2 lines :)
> 
> I did talk to dh too about seeing a specialist if our Clomid round in January does not work. I can give you the number to the one my SIL is seeing and recommended to me if you like.... I don't think my Dr. is doing nearly enough ... no monitoring just one pelvic US on the second month that's it! She knows I'm ovulating so she thinks all is good but it's not me its dh's SA ....
> Good LUck hun and I know today sucks but tomorrow will be better I promise, We've all been there:hugs:
> 
> Someone mentioned St. Gerard yesterday? I think dh and I are going to go tonight lol, I saw on TV yesterday this guy got a tatoo of St. Gerard because he and his wife were having fertility issues and they put all their faith into St. Gerard and they finally got pregnant that month after a few years of trying.. he got it for his 5 year wedding anniversary.. I don't want a tatoo but I will touch the statue and keep one close to me if it truly does work it certainly does not hurt right? ha!

yes I said it about ST Gerard I also watch jersey show as well :thumbup:


----------



## Smile4me

Thats the right attitude sweetie, you can't give up yet, hun!
We seriously have all been there, sometimes I sit at my cube and cry and think... why me but then I see these inspirational stories and I pull it together and thank my lucky stars for the things I do have in my life and know that God is just waiting for the ripe picking for all of us, even though we have miscarried or carried a baby full term just to have it stillborn, it truly does make us the women we are, the strong vibrant women who will not let any obstacle stand in our way!!! I am bound and determined to make this happen no matter how long it takes. :) Love you ladies for all your stregnth and encouragment each one of you help me daily get through this journey and without you, oh yes I probably would have given up HOPE but I'm not going to and I won't stand by and watch any of you either :)


----------



## Smile4me

LOL did you watch Jersylicious? LOL I am sooo not a TV addict but for some reason that show caught my attention yesterday ... Anthony inspired me so there must have been a reason it was on when it was on.... at least that's what I think.

Did you by chance get the statue hun?


----------



## daviess3

readytobeamum yes hun i had spotting on off etc i used to suffer with periods as a teen but as i got older i only had 2-4day periods clomid i have had 8 days!! average of 6 heavier stomach cramping etc the diarreah (sorry tmi) hot flashes massive weight gain which is why i have given myself a month off an i have ov so clomids done something an to get pg twice aswell i understand how u feel hun evey month it doesnt work! everyones pg happy buying cute baby outfits taking there kids out in snow for first time!! its so hard sometimes but you will get there hun an if you need a break xmas is a great time to do it have a few drinks relax have lots of sex an it may just happen naturally you no what everyone says to us (lttc`s) constantly `relax it will happen` it might work not we will admit that to them!! good luck!! chin up pma xx
smile im going to bd in the morn on joyfuls advice!! fxd xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Great idea hun, I want to do the same but with kids in the house, it's so hard to bd and then get up and get them ready ... dont want anything to leak out, so I think I will bd tonight .. YAY that would be amazing if we go pregnant together :)


----------



## daviess3

my oh may leave to early in morn so may have to do it tonight!! lol x


----------



## Smile4me

your avvy still says 1-2 weeks hun did you confirm a chemical?


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls hope your all good well i have put my decorations up woopp think i have started the street off there all putting then up haha xxxxxx


----------



## sma1588

daviess-
for your question if clomid stays in your body after taking it ......i actually was just reading on that the other night.. i forgot the website but it was saying after a few months of taking it, it builds up in you sysytem and thats why some ladies fall pregnant after there last round of clomid.

asfm- AF is leaving and will be BD 2morrow, i cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!! last night of clomid tonight too


----------



## Cupcake81

I'd love to join this club. I'm on day 4 of Provera and will then be starting round 2 of Clomid (150mg, CD 5-9) I hope it works this time!!


----------



## daviess3

Yeah chemical hun how do i change 1-2 week thingy i got lisa to do it last time lol!! xx


----------



## winston83

Evening girls xxx to my fantastic cycle buddies daviess and smile I think I defo ov today was cramping like mad yesterday and had 2 days pos opk got loads of ewcm so I'm riding the train lol how amazing would it be for us all to get Xmas bfps well we are even more snowed in but I'm lovin it no school and no work means my living room is going to be fully decorated by the weekend so I can finally get my decs up my little girl thinks Santa won't come without decorations lol 
Emma huni how are you any sickness yet love the ticker btw xxx
Anybody seen dm lately hope she doing okay saw a bit on f book think morning sickness is kicking her arse bless 
Well love and babydust to the whole clomid club I'm gna have a spritzer to celebrate my 30th birthday xxx


----------



## lisaf

davies - she means to change your picture under your name. You do that on your profile here on BnB. You need another picture to replace it with! :)

Ready2Be - I do think its great that you guys go see a specialist. I wasted so much time with my GYN who did NOT know the proper treatment for my low progesterone. He said I was ovulating, so it was enough and wouldn't increase my dose. Went to a specialist, FIRST thing he wanted to try was a higher dose of clomid and got my BFP on that round (first time my progesterone was 'normal' too!)
The only benefit to staying with the GYN was that I got some tests done prior to seeing the FS so that saved time. My acupuncturist was more willing to order tests for me than my gyn :haha: :dohh:
I had spotting prior to AF showing, and because I'd had blood tests, I was able to confirm that the spotting was related to low progesterone. My luteal phase was 12 days which is considered long enough, but it was on the shorter side and I was never really 'late' unless I'd ovulated late too.

Taking a break from the clomid can be a good thing, especially since you do get your periods on your own. Many doctors want you to take a month or two off after 3 rounds so if you want a break from it, feel free!!


----------



## Smile4me

HI Winston... Yes hun let's all bd tonight and get our BFP's for Christmas... that's all I want for Christmas!!!!! Babydust hun and have fun tonight and the next three nights sweetie!


----------



## keepsmiling

I think iv got low progesterone my number was 17.6 argg wot do I do next ladies xx


----------



## caz & bob

winston she been on facebook think she ok hun xxxx


----------



## lisaf

how many dpo was it kelly?


----------



## winston83

Aww my birthday has gne wrong can't get a takeaway coz of snow grrrr it's 2/3hours for a delivery not a happy bunny x


----------



## keepsmiling

7i think but it cud of been 8 or 9 but I think 7dpo xx


----------



## snl41296

hey girls that wanted to know about ST Gerard 
I have a site for you all 
https://www.saintgerard.com/phpBB/index.php?sid=693b99cf297e4f88ebbc0612d149c1fe


----------



## daviess3

Thanks Lisa happy birthday winston xx make hubby wlk to get it lol!!
Smile winston we all ov on same day how funny its a sign!!! When we have this pos opk thingy when do we actually ov girls?? sooo confused!!!! x


----------



## caz & bob

winston xxxx
 



Attached Files:







happy_birthday_banner.gif
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sma1588

so i really hope this clomid works this time around, i have my friends 3 month old for another few hours and i really want my own LO. i love him to death but he is soooo spoiled by being held all the time because he has no toys,bouncer,swing or anything but a crib and travel system......i bought him a tummy time mat and he loves it. it has 2 little toys but i need to get him more toys.....i love the little guy and really want one of my own even more


----------



## 35_Smiling

T2bm: wooo damn that&#8217;s messed up...I am so sorry hun...i never experience anything out of the norm hotflashes...:hugs: 

Joy: thanks hun...so i will go ahead and start the clomids tonight and see what happens...

Davis: i am doing great! Did my first presentation today and got to do another one tomorrow. I hope i get a good grade. OMG it is so hard to stand up in front of your class and talk...this is tough for me...

Cupcake81: :hi: :wave: welcome and good luck when your cycle starts up again. Do you temp?


----------



## snl41296

hey girls How long is a HSG test? I never asked?


----------



## lisaf

snl - mine wasn't long at all... the prep and insertion of the catheter take a little while, then the dye injection is pretty fast, then there is a bit of a wait for the dye to fill up and spill out the tubes. They had me wait 10 minutes then come back and be scanned by a different kind of machine, but thats because they noticed and wanted to confirm that I have an arcuate shaped uterus (slight dip at the top, very mild form of abnormality). NOT that they told me that at the time, it could be normal for all I know but it seems like thats what was going on when I look back.

I didn't time the procedure, but I'm pretty sure the whole thing, getting undressed, waiting, etc etc.. even my extra 10 minute wait was 20-30 minutes all-together.
Its very fast compared to something like an MRI


----------



## snl41296

lisaf said:


> snl - mine wasn't long at all... the prep and insertion of the catheter take a little while, then the dye injection is pretty fast, then there is a bit of a wait for the dye to fill up and spill out the tubes. They had me wait 10 minutes then come back and be scanned by a different kind of machine, but thats because they noticed and wanted to confirm that I have an arcuate shaped uterus (slight dip at the top, very mild form of abnormality). NOT that they told me that at the time, it could be normal for all I know but it seems like thats what was going on when I look back.
> 
> I didn't time the procedure, but I'm pretty sure the whole thing, getting undressed, waiting, etc etc.. even my extra 10 minute wait was 20-30 minutes all-together.
> Its very fast compared to something like an MRI

thanks lisa :flower: can my dh be with me in the room do you know?


----------



## lisaf

ummmm, probably not? Mine was a very sterile environment :shrug: Plus, I don't think they'd want you squeezing his hand if you had any discomfort because you might move.
I was FREAKED OUT before mine but I managed just fine on my own.


----------



## snl41296

lisaf said:


> ummmm, probably not? Mine was a very sterile environment :shrug: Plus, I don't think they'd want you squeezing his hand if you had any discomfort because you might move.
> I was FREAKED OUT before mine but I managed just fine on my own.

ok thanks im ok right now. dh is nervous and keeps saying y are you doing this...


----------



## Abs1010

Brand new to this whole chat thing!!! I think it will be good for me to have other women going through the same thing as me. 
Sooo a little history on me. DH and I have been married for 3.5 yrs and NPNT for 2 of them... got a BFP randomly last FEB and it lasted 3 whole days as I miscarried :( and nothing since (with trying!) So Doc started me on my first round of clomid 50mg CD 5-9!! My doctor seems hopeful because we had 1 BFP already but I am such a pessimist always thinking there is something wrong with me and it's just never going to happen! I took my last pill tonight, CD 9, and I will start my OPK tomorrow and we are also gonna try Robitussin (which seems so strange to me). Hoping for a BFP Christmas day!!! Any tips or advice???


----------



## daviess3

hi abs :- bd every other day obviously folic acid, i take baby aspirin 80mg for the lining of my womb, as clomid weakens it. I take evening primrose oil up till ov and this month fresh royal jelly which is meant to be good for egg production!! I have a clearvlue fertility moniter which i use am then ebay cheapie ov tests which work just aswell!! Im currently having a month off to destress an relax etc you def need to just chill out when taking it good luck xx


----------



## keepsmiling

Anyone gt any thorts on my low progesterone levels I no I ovd cos I got af 12 dpo xx


----------



## KellyW1977

:wave: ladies, hope your all good, last dose of Clomid tonight for this cycle, anybody else been prescribed 50mg on cd 2-5? seems weird as most people take it for 5 days, not sure why he prescribed me only 4?!? No side effects as yet so all good! However have a stinking cold so feel rubbish anyway :lol: Doing the SMEP as well this cycle so FX! good luck to you all and hoep we get our :bfp: soon! xxx


----------



## daviess3

Hi kelly thats wierd!!!!!!! how many dpo are you?
Keepsmiling thats what i have hun i would get ur doc to prescribe prog supplements so that if you do get bfp its supported at least talk it through with gp x
Morning every1 else how you doing snow again here in essex man i have things to do!! I got shoppping got a wedding in norwich on sat! got to pick my dress up spray tan fake eyelashs never going to do it all!! xx


----------



## keepsmiling

Well my fs doesn't no I got bloods done and um on 100mg already so I'm goib to do 100mg again and get bloods done and if progesterone is still low il call next month 
does it look like I did ov or nt?? Xx


----------



## KellyW1977

im not yet past ov hun, im only on cd 5 he prescribed me 50mg to take cd 2-5 with bloods to be taken on cd21?


----------



## Mum2miller

hi kelly i took clomid cd 2 - 6 but only 25mg and it worked. do you think he meant to say 2 - 6??


----------



## snl41296

morning girls... Today is my HSG test I am ok about it right now. I will bring a pad as well. Take tylonal before I go thats all I have so I will take it. DH is very nervous and said last night he doesnt want me to go get it done. I said I have too just to make sure nothing is wrong with my tubes or uterus. He said YOU ARE FINE LISA I said ok Dr. Steve :rofl: He is so cute when he is worried about me. He said I dont like the idea you are having dye in you! If it was dangerous do you think millions of girls would have this done. Im alittle excited to have this done make sure everything is cleared! I am sure it will be cleared. Then we can start trying the 8th/9th and just have fun with it! keep me in your prayers and thoughts. When I get back I will post what happened...


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> hi abs :- bd every other day obviously folic acid, i take baby aspirin 80mg for the lining of my womb, as clomid weakens it. I take evening primrose oil up till ov and this month fresh royal jelly which is meant to be good for egg production!! I have a clearvlue fertility moniter which i use am then ebay cheapie ov tests which work just aswell!! Im currently having a month off to destress an relax etc you def need to just chill out when taking it good luck xx

i thought clomid and a baby aspirin thins your lining so just take one or the other no? I stopped Nov 1st taking a baby aspirin, aside the other things I stopped. :shrug: People say so many things you dont know what to believe..:shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all xxxx


----------



## snl41296

caz & bob said:


> :wave: girls how are you all xxxx

hey caz I am good. hope u are well too. I have my HSG test at 10am :thumbup:


----------



## daviess3

I heard that baby aspirin, is good for lining! oh god knows!! good luck hun xx
Hi Caz how are you? x


----------



## samfitz

to those of you who can remember me from this thread i have had iui has i didnt make it to ivf not enough follies an af got me today so iui failed xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

hiya sam aw fx for next time hun my friend had 4 iui s and on the fourth one she got here bfp xxxxx


----------



## samfitz

cant see me doing that many hun self funded its just too much we payed almost 2 grand for this one xx


----------



## mrphyemma

OMG Sam that is so expensive! I'm sorry it didn't work this time honey x
Snl, Good Luck for your HSG and lets hope it clears the way fro a BFP xx


----------



## KellyW1977

Mum2miller said:


> hi kelly i took clomid cd 2 - 6 but only 25mg and it worked. do you think he meant to say 2 - 6??

Maybe? Who knows? I'll try 2-5 and when I have my bloods done I'll check xx


----------



## samfitz

mrphyemma said:


> OMG Sam that is so expensive! I'm sorry it didn't work this time honey x
> Snl, Good Luck for your HSG and lets hope it clears the way fro a BFP xx

congratulations too you hun i didnt know has i havent been in here for quiet a while xxx


----------



## snl41296

samfitz said:


> to those of you who can remember me from this thread i have had iui has i didnt make it to ivf not enough follies an af got me today so iui failed xxxx

sorry IUI didnt work this time for u xooxxox :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

samfitz said:


> cant see me doing that many hun self funded its just too much we payed almost 2 grand for this one xx

aw did you hun my mate paid a lot off her visa hope you get what you want hunnie xxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

I take it no one bows bout my low progesterone xx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning lovely ladies, I tried to catch up since yesterday, we move too quickly and now I forgot everything since I bumped my head on my SUV yesterday after my most amazing massage :(

Happy Belated Birthday Winston :)

Davies hun I don't know about you girls but I did Preseed, Royal Jelly grapefruit juice and prenates before ovulation now today I am doing baby aspirin and prenates, preseed, and soft cups... as I am not on Clomid this month I hope this is the right regimine for us ladies  

Welcome to the new ladies and HI Sam of course I remember you, soooo sorry IUI didn't work hun, but on the bright side Britt just got her BFP after failed IUI's hun on a natural cycle :0)


----------



## KellyW1977

keepsmiling said:


> I take it no one bows bout my low progesterone xx


Hey hun - I dont know, I have heard that even if you pick up a postive OPK and detect the LH surge its no gaurentee Ov happened.. I get my AF 12 - 14 days after my surge and have PCOS and they say im not oving... so who knows.

Didnt wanna read and run. hope someone can answer for you - maybe post it as a new thread as more people may see it xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:


> I take it no one bows bout my low progesterone xx

what was up with it hun was it ok lisa was having a look wasnt she lv xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:


> I take it no one bows bout my low progesterone xx

Progesterone Treatment
here hun found this 
If you have low progesterone, then you can supplements like progesterone capsules, injections and vaginal suppositories. A number of over the counter progesterone creams and natural products; are available. It has been observed that these products have been more or less ineffective in treating hot flashes, increasing sexual desire and preventing osteoporosis. The American Menopause Society, the American College of Obstetricians and almost all gynecologists have cautioned against the use of these compounds as there have been no proven benefits so far and the risks have not been analyzed. If you need to take progesterone externally, then it is always advisable that you do so under the careful monitoring of a trained physician.

I hope that this article has helped all women understand their body better. I for one attribute all my mood swings during the menstruation cycle to low levels of progesterone and have a husband who understands the same. If you too have similar issues or have any of the symptoms described above, then visit a doctor along with your immediate family. Above everything else, it is very important to live a stress free and a happy life with your loved ones.


----------



## lisaf

kelly - your level is in the 'borderline' range. I would say there is no way you didn't ovulate, but its about the same as mine were when I was 'low'.

Sam - Aw I'm so sorry :( Of course I remember you! :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

^^^^ how in the world did i miss that u got your bfp? or did i just forget?


----------



## lisaf

me? I got it ages ago... just lingering around here to cheer my girls on!


----------



## sma1588

no sorry it was to MRFPY it must of just took awhile to post or something because she was the last one to post when i wrote that...

sorry lisa i knew u had ure along time ago!!!!

question- is it normal to be cramping after AF on clomid. im only on cd 6 today(last day of clomid tonight) and im still cramping....im trying to figure out if its from the pain i have all the time or the clomid


----------



## lisaf

sma - lol.. ok that makes more sense now! :)


----------



## sma1588

lol oooops


----------



## keepsmiling

Ohhh lisa that's good, maybe I'm worryib for nothing
hope next moth is better xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

happ birthday win!

sam - so sorry hun.....can you get to the states...IUI in the US is about 300 .....might be cheaper to fly over than to have it done there. Regardless, I am sure you are gutted! On a positive side you look great in that new avatar pic.

Smile4me - hun you are always so positive! Great point about Britt and her BFP!


----------



## snl41296

hi girls I am back. its 4:10pm and i have not heard anything from the GYN/My Midwife about my HSG test. it was so easy. I didnt feel a thing. about 15 minutes the whole thing. he said he saw spillage in my tube which is good you want to see that. I am hoping for a good report. I will not hear anything from my midwife till Tues I am ok with it =) The Radioligist that did the test said its KNOWN that woman DO get PG from this afterwards. Not sure why but it does happen.


----------



## lisaf

it can up your chances of getting pregnant by dilating the tubes a bit to make it easier for sperm to travel up and the egg to travel down. Also can clear minor blockages.
Really if they said they saw spillage from both tubes, then there is likely nothing more interesting to report.

Glad to hear it was so fast and painless!! :)
35smiling... you're next, right?


----------



## winston83

Evening babes how we all doin 
35 glad ur presentation went well tootsie pop xxx
Hey caz how u doin when do u have another app xx
Sam sorry iui was a bust no what u mean bowt the self funding bit xx hope somthing good happens for u soon 
Lisaf we expect to see bump pics soon u must b showing by now 
Daviess n smile how my cycle buddies gettin on lots of the naughty I hope Xmas bfp here we come 
Ttc been a while how u goin huni xxx
Anyone I missed super sorry love u all


----------



## Smile4me

yes naughty last night and naughty tonight... hehe
Let's get it on ladies, this is our month .... are you both using softcups or preseed?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey win - not much going on here...I dont know when I oved....but I guess af will be here next week. Me and DH were in different countries during my fertile time so I dont think we did it.

Smile4me - No preseed and no soft cups...but might try them next cycle...though we will be in my parents house the week before xmas during my fertile time...LOL....not to keen on getting it on in my parents house!


----------



## Smile4me

eh just make a pallet in the floor hun ... lol just be quiet :)


----------



## daviess3

Smile Winston i def ov yest today its neg!! so all good bd yest morn an going to do it tonight just to make double sure!! Still snowed in!! Very bloated an not even on clomid deffo still in my system!! 
hows every1 else xx


----------



## lisaf

win - nope, not showing at ALL yet :( I started a thread about that over in the 2nd tri section, lol... i'm not alone I guess but I keep feeling like I SHOULD show now


----------



## Joyful09

Wow I just went through 5 pages we are a talkative bunch of ladies...
Snl I am glad your HSG went well & it sounds like you are all clear I am hoping for a lucky cycle for a Xmas BFP.
Welcome to the new ladies I look forward to getting to know you all.
Davies3 sounds great perfect bd timing so good luck to you.
Smile4 I am with you make it happen in the floor no noise lol!!! I am going to Disney this fertile period so we will be having some secret rendezvous for sure...thinking maybe we will send them to cafe/store ahead of us
Ttcbaby117...don't waste a whole month at least try & see if you can get in a quickie
Sorry to hear about your failed iui especially after paying so much...for me I just have to believe it will all work out & I look forward to cherishing being pregnant I know I will be so thrilled after trying so hard & waiting so long
Sorry if I know I forgot some but I post from my phone so I can only see one page at a time.
For my update is my FS called in 100mg for me to take cd 3-7 & he wanted to do a SA but not ready to ask DH for that cause really I don't think he would do anything about it because we have our daughter & he already thinks he is in his last year of ttc...so I asked if the doc could do a poistcoital exam first...that's scheduled for 12/13... Anyone had that done? I read it is rarely done anymore but I figured we could check his sperm in my cm all at the same time.


----------



## Joyful09

Oh happy birthday Winston
Lisaf that's great that you are not showing yet...are you just enjoying your pregnancy? I just said above I know when it happens I will appreciate it SO much more now


----------



## lisaf

joyful - I'm doing ok (which as a friend of mine pointed out, if you say you're doing 'ok' in pregnancy, you're doing really really well :rofl:).. having some hip/pelvis pain issues.. but I try not to blab too much on here about it all and keep that stuff for my journal.

I think its a great option to see the postcoital test first... that way if its not good, then you have reason to push DH to get his SA done!! :)


----------



## daviess3

Ah Lisa it's not blabbin Hun u give us all hope!! An great knowledge!! So I think I Ov yest an Cbfm got peak how long should I wait for prog? I want to do it all right!! 2 dpo will be Tom in my eyes! Ff didn't pick up on it but monitor did an eBay opks did an I had ewcm! Does that mean I defo ov yest or today?? Ov test neg today!! Xx


----------



## lisaf

if your ov test today was negative, then you probably ovulated...
did you discard today's temp on FF for some reason?
I say IF your temp shoots up tomorrow into a post-ovulatory range, then I'd agree that you were 2dpo... if not.. then I might suggest waiting? :shrug: 

FF won't say you ovulated until 3 days of consecutively higher temps


----------



## snl41296

lisaf said:


> win - nope, not showing at ALL yet :( I started a thread about that over in the 2nd tri section, lol... i'm not alone I guess but I keep feeling like I SHOULD show now

 Lisa DOnt even worry about NOT showing, I was 8 months PG and just popped. I had nothing for 8 months


----------



## daviess3

Thanks Lisa well it's been so cold my temps been wierd!! So I didn't no if that discarded button would correct them!! Or show my ov? That's a blessing not to show Hun, my best friend didn't show either till she was 7 months!! Nothing an she's tiny!! Xx


----------



## wanting2010

Hey girls. Well, I didn't ovulate on 50 mg so now it's on to 100 mg. I'm taking Provera to bring on AF... Anxious to start my next cycle and hoping and praying 100 mg will do the trick!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi ladies,
Af finally showed yesterday and honestly I was thrilled! Never thought I would say that, but I was very uncomfortable and just not knowing what was going on was so annoying. I made an appt with a fertility specialist on dec 13th. I am very very excited about it and so is my hubby. Well I am not taking clomid this month, giving my body a break, just going to enjoy the holidays and not think about getting pregnant. I am sooooooooo looking forward to it all. 

SNL, I am so glad to hear that the hsg was not painful at all for you. I wonder why it's so painful for some and then others they barely feel anything. You made me feel so much better about going through with it.


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

I girlies... little update on me... this as some may remember is my first month on clomid, took cd 3-7, and I had pretty much no side effects, and appears I am going to O today or tomorrow, as I got a +opk last night, and a Peak on my CBFM today. My temps on the other had are whacky, and I really dont know If I can go by them...anyone want to take a peak ? and let me know what ya think? cause my temps starting rising yesterday am, and I just got positive opk last night? 

so long story short... I was worried bout Clomid delaying my O and it didnt at all.. good news!!!

also my first Ap with FS is Monday... got the rest of hubbys SA back yesterday, maybe FS can let me know "how bad it really is" as his volumn and morphology is "normal" but his mobility and sperm concentration is low ?? gosh I dont know!!! 

snl... glad your hcg went smooth... hoping to get one of those prescribed to me right away from FS to rule out any blockage!!!


----------



## Lisa84

Afternoon all :hi:

Quick question. Has anyone known they have ovulated but never got a +opk? 
My first cycle on clomid i used clearblue digi's and never got a smiley but had trackin so i know i ovulated. I only used one a day so i thought that was the reason but i bought some cheapy ones off the internet this cycle and havent even got a hint of a line. If this cycle goes like last that i should ovulate on sunday :shrug:

is this common to not get a +opk? xx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls weekend carnt belevie how quick it come round woopppp bacardi and coke for me tonight xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Caz you crack me up, have a drink for all of us hun and have FUN!!

Lisa84 - What time of day are you doing them, also are you restricting your liquid intake for at least 2-3 hours before testing?

Ready2B - Good for you hun, that's the attitude!!!!!!! Can you PM me your Specialist if you don't mind after you meet with him/her ... I want to get some opinions about our situation as well, my SIL gave me hers but they won't even speak to you until you fax over about 15 pages of personal information and I really don't think that is necessary, I prefer to speak to someone then fill out all the necessary info.... 
I'm just glad to see you back on track now go have a drink for us!!


----------



## lisaf

davies - I looked at your chart again and it looks like you changed some of your temps? Glad to see it has you at 3dpo but a little confused by your 'peak' readings etc.. lol.. I'm not a CBFM expert though!

ttc1st - I looked at your chart and so far it could all be normal, I often got a strange spike prior to ovulation.. it would spike, drop, then go up for the real spike. Truly all that matters is a clear shift once ovulation has happened. AND, just an FYI, clomid usually causes your temps to be higher around the days you take the pills, so that explains why you started so high, then dropped etc.

lisa84 - I definitely had a cycle where I ovulated but never got a positive OPK. (if you want to see my chart, its the January cycle on my FF link). For me, it was the wrong brand.. and since I could see the lines on mine, I was able to look back and see that it was 'almost' positive prior to ovulation... the brand just set its threshhold too high for my LH levels. I had much better luck with the ICs... and often saw no line at all until leading up to my surge. Keep up with them and let us know! 
Do you chart or track anything else to confirm in case you miss your surge again?

Ready2Be - glad to hear you are out of limbo... thats the WORST! And yay for getting to see a real FS!!! :)

wanting - I hope the 100mg does the trick for you! Sometimes its just a higher dose needed! FX'd!! Hope AF arrives quickly for you!


----------



## sma1588

ladies i have a quick question because its my first month on clomid.
is it normal to have kinda watery/sticky CM right after AF left? im cd 7 now and never had watery cm this soon


----------



## daviess3

sma i have that its start of fertile on clomid i actually didnt get ewcm x
Lisa played bout with temps!! thing is i been tempin few hours after wake up hubby had cold so hes really snoring!! so i get up sleep in spare room then he goes to work an i get back in our bed then i temp!! but im sure i ov got peak on cbfm then you automatic peak next day then high the day after that x:happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

Hey Lisa. Thanks for responding x i have never temped as i have always know i dont ovulate and felt it was pointless as my cycles were always really irregular. I did buy a thermometer with the intention of starting but didnt first round as i was tracked and just didnt bother this cycle. I think if it doesnt happen this time then i might start temping next cycle. 

I did get a line today so im hoping that it gets darker over the next couple of days. I think that is the first pink line i have seen on any test ive ever done lol

Smile i have been doin them at random different times. Ill admit that while at work durin the day i do drink alot of water so this may be one of the reasons. I havent drank anything all night and waited to pee and i got the makings of an actual pink line so i think my excessive water drinkin did effect it xx


----------



## sma1588

oh ok so its a very good thing then. oh i hope i O this time around!!!! i had some pains last night but they wernt pinching like they were just a long dull pain then it went away


----------



## lisaf

lisa84 - I didn't always use my OPKs exactly on schedule, but I took one usually at 11am at work, then another when I got home from work. I always caught my surge that way. I drink a lot of fluids, but don't pee often so my pee was always concentrated for both tests. 
If you can restrict fluid intake and not pee for 2-3 hours before testing, that should be sufficient.
If you want to browse my charts, you'll see my anovulatory ones, then my ovulatory ones... even one where I ovulated late etc... 
But my ovulation moved around a lot, so I got positive OPKs at many different times.. I think CD13 was the earliest time I ever got one. :shrug:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hello ladies okay I have nothing better to do so my comments below is for everyone! I just needed to get away from the books for a littly while. My first final exams is next Thursday Dec.9&#8230;okay gotta get back in the books now chow!

B2bm: :hi: how are you hun. Enjoy your week-end!

Sma: :hi: doing okay I hope. It sounds like you be ov shortly. Good luck hun! Have fun this week-end!

Cupcake: :wave: hi sunshine. Have a good week-end!

Daviess: :wave: feeling better I hope! Party hardy this week-end! 

Mrp: :hi: how are you feeling? Hope you have a wonderful week-end!

Caz: :hi: hello lovely. Enjoy your week-end!

Snl: :wave: hey babs how you holding out without the temps and opks? Hope you have a good week-end. Did you sit on Santa&#8217;s lap too? :rofl: I am glad the hsg was easy for your. Now I have something to look for on Dec.15 (hoping to get an earlier appointment tho&#8230;I see my doc tomorrow at 11:30am for my pre-up and I will ask him then.)

M2m: :wave: how are you feeling thus far? Enjoy your week-end!

Nwife: :hi: hey love hope you have a good week-end!

S4m: :hi: I hope you ttc and keepsmiling get your :bfp: really soon so you can goin the rest of the old timers! Have a wonderful week-end hun!

Britt: :wave: hey girl hows your prune doing these days. Do you feel anything yet? Hope you have a good week-end!

Ttc: :wave: hi hun. Hope all is well. Enjoy your week-end!

Winston: :hi: hi hun have a wonderful week-end! HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!!!
Thanks girlie&#8230;I was so nervous it felt like my heart was going to jump out of my chest during the presentation&#8230; I sure hope I get a good grade on both of them! 

Joy: :hi: have a wonderful week-end! I am doing great thanks!

84: :wave: hope you have a wonderful week-end!

Cc81: :wave: welcome to our forum! Have a wonderful week-end!

Keepsmiling: :hi: have a wonderful week-end!
Lisaf: :hi: how are you doing? Hope all is well. Have a wonderful week-end!

ABS1010: :hi: welcome to our forum! Hope you have a wonderful week-end!

Kw1977: :wave: welcome! Have a blast this week-end hun!

Samfitz: :wave: hello hun..i am so sorry the iui didn&#8217;t work&#8230;wishing you a :bfp: really soon! Enjoy your weekend!



lisaf said:


> me? I got it ages ago... just lingering around here to cheer my girls on!

lisaf you&#8217;re the best.



lisaf said:


> it can up your chances of getting pregnant by dilating the tubes a bit to make it easier for sperm to travel up and the egg to travel down. Also can clear minor blockages.
> Really if they said they saw spillage from both tubes, then there is likely nothing more interesting to report. Glad to hear it was so fast and painless!! :)
> 35smiling... you're next, right?

lisaf trust me I am soo ready! Hee hee

wanting: :hi: I hope with this higher dosage you ov and get your :bfp: have a wonderful week-end!


----------



## sma1588

ya im doing ok, slight headache to add to my pain but i hope i O soon!!!!!!!!!!!! we will be having some fun 4 sure this weekend starting toight if my headache goes away soon... i started opks this morning to willdo everyday now


----------



## Mum2miller

oh how sweet you wrote to everyone!! im doing ok, terrible morning sickness but im by no means complaining. Goodluck with your exams!! what cd are you up to?


----------



## 35_Smiling

sma: i hope you feel better soon but guess what if you do some :sex: i bet you will not feel no headache :rofl: enjoy! 

m2m: Oooo the good old morning sickness...o sure your not complaining :haha:
i am on cd4 today...

i had a one day cycle....Nov.29 i wiped and only got pink on the paper then dec.30 it was kinda heavy (used up two pads) and Dec.1 i had pink on the paper when i wiped only...plus my cycle came on one day early...o well at least i get the hsg done soon. :shrug:


----------



## Britt11

ahh thanks for asking about me 35_smiling, you are too sweet.
doing great actually, had a stomach bug a week ago but feel awesome now....not a ton of pregnancy symptoms but I do have a start of a little bump/bloat.

good luck with your exams and all the best for your HSG. I had it done, its a really good tests for diagnostics but also helps fertility

hello to everyone else, I am still reading about you girls and finding out who the next bfp is

:hugs:


----------



## sma1588

well im frustrated as hell with OH. last night he was supposed to be home and wasnt then i was to tired when he finally got home then tonight i had a headache so i took meds and it went away but yet his stomache hurt so once again NOTHING! this is going onto 2 weeks of no fun or even cuddling because his back hurt last week then AF for me now this agh!!!!!!!!!! doesnt look like i will be getting a bfp at this rate or any sleep tonight at that . rant over sorry ladies


----------



## mrphyemma

35_Smiling you are so lovely!!! Thanks for asking how I am. I'm doing great thanks. No major symptoms yet just the sore boobs. From past experience I think the MS will set in within the next week or two so I am enjoying my food while I can! Hoping that you and all the other clomid girls get your BFP's really soon and best of luck with your exams!!:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all hate this weather its like sleety rain did a test this morning bfn dont no when i o this time xxxxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

OKAY everyone Morning!!!!

Question:

*Where is this HSG is performed where you live. Do you get it done at the hospital or in your doctors office?*


sma: i am so sorry/ :hugs:
mrm: i so agree enjoy that food!
caz: well i must say here in Bermuda is rainy and windy so no hot sun today!
britt: Ahhh how cute (the baby bump). I am glad that bug didn't stay too long.


----------



## sparkle83

Hiya

Can I join you? I'm on cd13, clomid cycle 14 (I know its alot, but the hospital say til I get a definate, strong ov on it, they arent concerned about keeping going), doing 150mg this cycle. we've been ttc nearly 11 years with PCOS. I had ovarian drilling in Aug. Had my day 12 follie scan yesterday, just the one follie at 11mm, so gotta go back on tuesday.

hope you're all well :)


----------



## caz & bob

at the hospital 35 xxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

s83: :hi: :wave: your more then welcome here love! we ladies here to support each other and gain valuable information from each other so feel free to vent or ask what ever questions you want. Remember no question is stupid, dump, or dopy....okay. well its hope at the end of the tunnel trust me. you are going to get your :bfp: i feel it in my bones! Fingers and toes cross for you. 

caz: thanks hun.


----------



## 35_Smiling

just left from the doctors office and he said he will do the hsg on Wednesday Dec.8 BUT if i do get a call from the hospital then it will have to be on the Dec.15. my fingers cross that i am able to get it done next wednesday instead later.


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you hunnie xxx


----------



## sparkle83

Thank you :)

35: I'll keep my fingers crossed :) I had to have mine done at hospital, but then my GP surgery is a bit provincial anyhow!

I've wrapped all the presents I've already bought, and done all my xmas cards :O I'm trying to take my mind off the repeat follie scan on tues, but it's not working, especially when wrapping stuff formy 21 month old niece :S


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> OKAY everyone Morning!!!!
> 
> Question:
> 
> *Where is this HSG is performed where you live. Do you get it done at the hospital or in your doctors office?*
> 
> 
> sma: i am so sorry/ :hugs:
> mrm: i so agree enjoy that food!
> caz: well i must say here in Bermuda is rainy and windy so no hot sun today!
> britt: Ahhh how cute (the baby bump). I am glad that bug didn't stay too long.

mine was in a radiologist office. its HUGHHHHHHHHHHH rooms are all over and its connected to the hospital just behind it


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> just left from the doctors office and he said he will do the hsg on Wednesday Dec.8 BUT if i do get a call from the hospital then it will have to be on the Dec.15. my fingers cross that i am able to get it done next wednesday instead later.

:happydance::happydance: then u will have time to BD like me!!!!!!!! this is our MONTH 35! I feel it


----------



## lisaf

35 - Mine was done at the radiologists office too.. very hospital-like setting.
As long as they have the x-ray equipment though, they can do it anywhere.


----------



## sma1588

35- Fx'd for you hun i hope u get it soon and everything figured out 


asfm- im getting a darker opk now than yesterday and im excited its actually getting darker. i cant wait to see it as dark as the control line. also we got some BD in this morning!!!! from what i read is its best to BD in the morning and stay in bed so that exactly what happend...im loving this weather its not raining yet but it will be soon, i love the days i can just cuddle up with OH


----------



## 35_Smiling

sparkle83 said:


> Thank you :) 35: I'll keep my fingers crossed :) I had to have mine done at hospital, but then my GP surgery is a bit provincial anyhow!
> I've wrapped all the presents I've already bought, and done all my xmas cards :O I'm trying to take my mind off the repeat follie scan on tues, but it's not working, especially when wrapping stuff formy 21 month old niece :S

:haha: that happens around christmas times hee hee good luck for tues. :happydance:

lisaf & snl yes i was told its going to be done at the hospital. usually they put us under but i demanded that i don't want to be put to sleep if in the USA and the UK they do it while the ladies are awake. He was a bit shuck that i requested not to be put sleep but i told him its not need if your just goin to stick somthing up there like a papsmair...so i sure hope he doesn't F*&% up it you know what i mean :blush:


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> just left from the doctors office and he said he will do the hsg on Wednesday Dec.8 BUT if i do get a call from the hospital then it will have to be on the Dec.15. my fingers cross that i am able to get it done next wednesday instead later.
> 
> :happydance::happydance: then u will have time to BD like me!!!!!!!! this is our MONTH 35! I feel itClick to expand...

flip that would be really nice girl! :thumbup:


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> just left from the doctors office and he said he will do the hsg on Wednesday Dec.8 BUT if i do get a call from the hospital then it will have to be on the Dec.15. my fingers cross that i am able to get it done next wednesday instead later.
> 
> :happydance::happydance: then u will have time to BD like me!!!!!!!! this is our MONTH 35! I feel itClick to expand...
> 
> flip that would be really nice girl! :thumbup:Click to expand...

u sooooooooooooo Dont have to be put out for this test it was so easy! mama!


----------



## Mum2miller

whos next to test??? :dust: for everyone


----------



## sma1588

im testing x mas day for the first time i test anyways...probly will after that to untill i either get AF or bfp


----------



## Lisa84

Im due on the 19th but gonna wait to see if i am late to test. If i am then it will bw on the 24th coz that is our anniversary :) xx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls i tested yesterday bfn but not a clue when i o because i didnt order opk might test again in the morning xxxx


----------



## snl41296

I will be due for AF Dec 27th So I will not be testing till at least then.


----------



## snl41296

morning girls.... I am going to touch the statue of St Garard today at 11am =) I am very happy to see his shrine. I will pray to him and light a candle. I have been praying to him for about 1 month now... I figured we should start BD'ing this week sometime. Maybe wen/thurs. and just have fun with it. :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

good luck on the bding hun xx


----------



## Lisa84

Ooo give it a rub for me snl xx i hope it brings u a :bfp: xx


----------



## sparkle83

I'll be testing xmas eve, unless the next follicle scan implies that I won't be enough past O by then. Never tested for xmas before :D


----------



## Firefox

mrphyemma said:


> 35_Smiling you are so lovely!!! Thanks for asking how I am. I'm doing great thanks. No major symptoms yet just the sore boobs. From past experience I think the MS will set in within the next week or two so I am enjoying my food while I can! Hoping that you and all the other clomid girls get your BFP's really soon and best of luck with your exams!!:hugs:

Wow em! Congratulations Ive not been on here for a while and am catching up with the threads!! Ive just seen your status its fantastic news...bet you are over the moon!!! Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months:flower:

Were you on 150mg when you got your bfp?

I've got my drilling and dye op on Tues, am a little nervous that it'll be cancelled or something either that or they find something wrong! Just want to get it over with!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks Firefox! I was on 100mg clomid when I conceived. Good Luck with the drilling (it sounds barbaric) xxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl: well lets hope the doc dont jack up:nope: because i am going to be awake and not put under like he does to most of his clients.:blush:

M2m: not me at this time...well see what happens dec. 30 when af is due again.

Sma: good luck on the :bfp: what a wonderful Christmas give it would be.

L84: good luck to on the :bfp: and happy anniversary when it comes!!

Caz: good luck hun! I hope this is it for you! :dust:

Snl: we are around the same time here...mine at said above is will be due Dec.30 :dust: to the both of us hun...fingers and toes cross!

S84: good luck on your in line with me and snl! Good luck to you hun :dust:

Firefox: hello stranger! :haha: good luck on this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

hiya fire fox good luck hun xxxx


----------



## Firefox

mrphyemma said:


> Thanks Firefox! I was on 100mg clomid when I conceived. Good Luck with the drilling (it sounds barbaric) xxx

Thanks em...from what i've heard from others dont think its as bad as it sounds! You def bring me hope & are an inspiration as to not giving up :) xx


----------



## Firefox

Thanks smiling & caz! Am really hoping the drilling works a miracle and I dont have to go on clomid again :)

super :dust: to everyone x


----------



## sparkle83

I had LOD in aug, so if you have any Qs, feel free to PM me :)


----------



## winston83

Evening huniz how's it going bk from hotel had a fantastic time and got plenty of sex in loved it just put the tree and decs up gettin ready for x factor just wana c glee cast perform I'm a total and utter gleek lol xxx


----------



## sma1588

well ladies i think my body is actually gearing up for O time. i checked the CM and it was streatchy but not yet egg white. and i could hardley find my cervix so its pretty high up ,ive never felt it like that. i hope im going to O in a few days!!!


----------



## sparkle83

Winston83: I put my decs up today :)

Sma: good luck hon :)

I got a pos opk this afternoon, so hopefully that means my follie is almost ready to pop :D Only issue is, I usually do my opk around 4pm, but I'm working tomorrow 12-6 :(


----------



## kka

Have any of you ladies experienced light cramping while on clomid?? I am on my second round 100mg, my first round was 50mg and I didn't have any cramping. The cramping started on CD 10 and lasted to CD 11 then stopped and then just started up again today CD 14. Its not on the sides like O cramps its in the middle like Im about to start my period, but they are really light, more like an ache then cramps. Im not sure whats going on. Any help would be very much appreciated. Thanks :)


----------



## 35_Smiling

hi kka i had cramping on clomids...the first time on it tho..by bb's hurt and had hot flashes but now it don't have anything while on it. hopes it works for you.


----------



## sma1588

so weird i had a negative opk again but my cervix is pretty high but still closed and hard so im at a loss now i have no clue whats going on lol

i had cramps with clomid too on the 100 mg. i was done with clomid and my period and right afer i felt like i was going to start again. i hope it just means our bodies are gearing up to O and push that egg out


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

I hate FF and temping....

so question for ya girls... now when you get O cramping... does that mean 1)you are Oing right then and there, 2) you have already O'd, or 3) you are just about to O??? anyone have a answer to this ?

this is my first month on Clomid, and the first time EVER I finally felt some O cramping (at least I think that is what it was) kinda felt like a "Water crap" a little bit of an upset stomach, or perhaps you had to go to the "bathroom"... now this was Friday pm and it lasted from 6pm-9pm.. so I think this is when I was Oing ... but....

for temping I got a spike on temps Thursday AM, and my temps have stayed up so FF put down my O date as Thursday....BUT I didnt even get my 1st positive OPK until Thursday evening, and my first peak on my CBFM until Friday AM... so just because I got my first spike on temps on thursday FF put my O date there... I dont get it... anyone, anyone ??


----------



## 35_Smiling

ttc1st_at_40 said:


> I hate FF and temping....
> 
> so question for ya girls... now when you get O cramping... does that mean 1)you are Oing right then and there, 2) you have already O'd, or 3) you are just about to O??? anyone have a answer to this ? QUOTE]
> 
> :happydance:i love mutiple questions i chooosssssss #3 lol you usually O 12hrs or 24hrs after your positive opk. so they say...


----------



## sparkle83

TBH I always find O pains very unreliable for precise dating, I'd be more inclined to go with opk and FM, probably late cd14 :)


----------



## 35_Smiling

sparkle83 said:


> TBH I always find O pains very unreliable for precise dating, I'd be more inclined to go with opk and FM, probably late cd14 :)

 i agree but i love charting and using my opk...i only don't like it when my positive last more then 4 days then i get really confused...but the O pain is only a sign but not 100%...


----------



## lisaf

ovulation cramping, and even ovulation spotting can happen before, during, OR after! 
or even all 3! Its all imprecise and they don't really know why!
I could never find ovulation by cramping.. usually spotted a few days before my positive OPK and then temp rise a day or two later.

ttc1st -
With the FF thing... they are not always right.... or at least are not right until the cycle is over. it looks like FF has it right to me :shrug:


----------



## snl41296

Im so scared I am not going to know when I ovulate LOL I told DH we better start BD'ing tonight :rofl: and do every other day ...


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl: remembering your past experience ummmm good luck on the every other night thing i think your going to just have to tie your hubby to the bed and :sex: him yourself!:haha: :dust:


----------



## Smile4me

Hello ladies, I hope everyone is doing well, I think Winston, Davies, and I will be the next to test...


----------



## Joyful09

Hello ladies...it was a busy weekend didn't get a chance to stop in here.
Welcome new ladies.
To all our BFP pregnant ladies it's so nice to hear from you. I am glad you stay to give us hope, enccourage us, & answer our questions.
Sparkle what is ovarian drilling? I have always wondered. I guess I could google it to lol!
35smiling yeah for the NEW date!!! Hope they don't change it. Aren't you glad you took your clomid...although your doctor is scaring me. Are you sure he is doing only a HSG? Mine was painful cause my cervix was closed but no where near enough to be put out.
Just took 100mg on Cd 5, not having that crazy moody behavior yet hope it stays away. I have been a little stressed I have a little craft business so it's crazy busy with orders & crazy me goes away the week before Xmas so I have 8 days to finish all these orders. UGH!!! I am not going to make it & when I am going to pack.


----------



## snl41296

:flower: morning girls 
So today is CD 10 and how I know that is I tested with a CBFM https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/smileys/blush.gif I had too b/c with my CM its been really wet and I have been wanting sex like crazy. Its also HIGH FERTILITY... :happydance: although we have not BD'ed yet I am hoping today b/c I am getting some pain a little, So I think ovulation is near. I figured we would start BD'ing wen/Thurs but I think it will be too late. so this will be the week we BD https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/smileys/cheer.gif I hope DH doesn't BAIL on me.... :cry: I did Touch the St Gerard Statue and left a $1 on his relic. Beautiful church, beautiful Shrine. I also lite a candle and said my prayer card. I also bought at the St Gerard gift shop, his handkerchief, and medal I am wearing. I have not taking it off only to shower. I have the card with his rosary beads and his novena. I am praying this works. I need a miracle girls...


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> snl: remembering your past experience ummmm good luck on the every other night thing i think your going to just have to tie your hubby to the bed and :sex: him yourself!:haha: :dust:

35 harder then I thought, whether I test or obssess over this or what not, he still will not BD when needed I just dont get it whats the sense of not testing not temping not doing anything, I guess to ease my mind, but then I dont want to miss it.. :shrug: i needed to test this AM with my CB just to see if its HIGH and yes it is. I know my body very well, I have alot of wet CM so I know ovulation is near :thumbup:


----------



## daviess3

Hi girls im 5 dpo!! started using my progesterone yest evening!! very bloated lately!! pls pls let it be are month!! me smile winston next to test when u testing we should all test same day?? x


----------



## Annie18

Hi everyone,
hope everyone ok, any bfp? not been on for ages as needed break trying from thinking about ttc, not that it really worked. going to see FS friday, not had period or OVd since drilling xx


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Hi girls im 5 dpo!! started using my progesterone yest evening!! very bloated lately!! pls pls let it be are month!! me smile winston next to test when u testing we should all test same day?? x

crossing fingers for u and me :dust: this is got to be our month girls


----------



## Annie18

Just read back..

congrats Emma on BFP that is amazing news yeah!!!

SNL, smile, win and davies good luck with the testing xxxx


----------



## Mum2miller

annie, have you had your drilling now??


----------



## snl41296

omg emma got a :bfp: what page! woohoo COngrats Emma


----------



## Annie18

Mum2miller said:


> annie, have you had your drilling now??

yeah had it done nov 9th, feel loads better, but nothing happened not had period since august or ovd, going to see FS as think he may give clomid again and see if works now had drilling x


----------



## Mum2miller

page 1592 for emma plus pics of her tests!! 

is drilling just suppose to increase OV by stimulating them??


----------



## Lisa84

Afternoon ladies :hi:

how is everyone?

I have a question i'm hoping one of you may be able to answer. If you produce more than one egg is it possible that those eggs can be released at different times?

The reason i ask is that i was sure i was ovulating on Saturday as i was in a fair bit of pain and this would coincide with last cycle. I was fine yesterday and then today i have really bad pain again. I did an opk on saturday and got a faint line which i was suprised at as last cycle i never got a +opk but know i ovulated. As i was having the pain today i thought i would do another one and i have got the darest line i have ever got and it is almost as dark as the control line :shrug: xxx


----------



## daviess3

Lisa i would say your ov today hun? try a different brand of test sumtimes this is more precise what about your temps chart etc does tha show anything??


----------



## 35_Smiling

Morning Ladies and those of you in the noon...Good afternoon to you too!
i just needed a break out of the books so i could pop in here to say WAHT UP!!!!:winkwink:
S4m: :hi: i am do just grand thanks! Have a wonderful day!
Joy: :wave: yeah that is what he said...but here in Bermuda the requirement is to put their patients sleep for the procedure but (personally i think its all about getting more money from people unnecessarily). So he better know what hes doing!
Snl: :hi: good luck hun! :dust: and happy :sex: i am so glad you have things all worked out this cycle! Its your month hun
Daviess: :wave: good luck woohoo!
A18: :hi: thanks for asking i am doing wonderful! I am hoping you get luck really soon! :dust:
M2m: :wave: have a wonderful day!
L84: when you get the light line your O day was on its way...now that you tested today and your line was dark then its mean your ready to O. Do you temp? So now you know within 12-48hrs your going to release an egg or more...so you better get :sex: away like puppies! :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

I don't temp but i think i might start if i need to next cycle. 

I Didn't pay much attention to the opk's this time around as last month i never even got a hint of a line but knew i ovulated. The pains on saturday were so much like last though i was sure it was then. 

O well just means we will have to :sex: tonight as well. I was trying to keep it to every other night as the nurse was not happy we :sex: every night last cycle xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

praying for :bfp: good luck hun!


----------



## snl41296

eggwhite CM? means? ovulation coming right? I have some this morning... crossign fingers we BD tonight oh please oh please


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl i believe so! you better get those ropes out or hancuffs ready to lock in down! good luck hun :sex:GET:sex:IT:sex:ON:sex: :rofl:


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> snl i believe so! you better get those ropes out or hancuffs ready to lock in down! good luck hun :sex:GET:sex:IT:sex:ON:sex: :rofl:

dam I figured that... I will be so mad if we dont! :growlmad:


----------



## daviess3

Thanks 35 your such a sweetie you never forget any1 what day you on hun? xx
Snl ewcm is the most fertile hun so get in there!!! lol
Lisa i think you have 12 hours from when egg is released but then pain doesnt nec always mean ov sometimes its combination of temps opks pain ewcm all combined i have never been able to pinpoint mine but just do it every day around pos opk to make sure! Has ur oh got low sperm count? I would an obviously no expert say that as long as your not doing it every day the whole month its ok ebry other day is cool an then evry day around ov to make sure your covered thats what i aim to do babe!! Good luck to everyone an come on the good news bfps for all of us lovely ladies xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

davies: thanks hun...:winkwink: i am cd seven today. my temps are going up up up and it need not because its too early....it needs to go down down down until the hsg on wednesday...:growlmad: grrr for my temps but i hope its nothing...


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks for you help Davies. The pain is usually the only sign i have to go off as i didn't get a +opk last cycle and i don't have CM. As i got a ticking off from the nurse last cycle we have just been doing it every other day but this weekend it was saturday and sunday and will probably tonight. When OH went for his SA results they told us that they were 'average and normal' whatever that means :shrug:


----------



## daviess3

No worries Lisa i think that if its normal etc i have been told every other day at ov everyday an my oh has "normal" sperm too!! Lol go for it hun i would maybe its a nice big one which is why your getting pain im not sure about your original question about 2 eggs etc i have read few books an i no you can get pg with twins at diff times!! Which i find unbelieveable!! Anyway hun i would bd if i was you tell nurse you did evry other day!! LOL xx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all well its been snowing all day only fine bfn for me again so just going to see and wait till i get af xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

SNL - you can get EWCM 1-7 days before ovulation... its a sign that you are near, but you may still be a few days away yet.

Lisa84 - once he's had an SA, every day should be fine... its only recommended every other day if there is a problem. Mine had average/normal levels too.. middle of the range for normal, you know?
And OPKs are often better indicators than pain or even CM. They turn positive/dark 12-48 hours before ovulation happens.


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks Lisa xx

Well i have just got in from work and though sod it why not i'll do a clear blue and got this!! :happydance:

I think some :sex: is definately on the cards tonight. We have done it Thursday, saturday and Sunday and will probably tonight. I'm just hoping now that his mature saturday tiddlers are still lurking or that his sunday ones were mature enough.

I'm so chuffed i've now got a smiley. It feels like the ultimate positive haha xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0645.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lisaf

yay!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Smile4me

yay thats fab new Lisa!!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

L84: sounds like you are well lined up for your :bfp::happydance: :dust:


----------



## caz & bob

yayyyyy lisa8 xxxx


----------



## sparkle83

yay on the smiley :)
I got pos opk yesterday and today, and have follicle scan in the morning, so it'll be interesting to see what it says :) Please have grown and be ready little follie!


----------



## 35_Smiling

s84: good luck on your scans in the A.M. i hope they are nice a mature!




Also,:blush:I need a little help here with my link...can you tell me what I am doing wrong with my links below? Please??https://s2.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/srug.gif :blush: i tried to follow instructions on the admin page but I am still doing somthing wrong.


----------



## Smile4me

Look at all of us, positive OPK's Postive Attitudes, = Postive HPT!!!!!!!!!!
Let's get it on ladies!!!

Davies, I hope our church has St. Gerard, I know this sounds awful but dh is a practicing Catholic and I have never really noticed the statues? Are they in every church?


----------



## Lisa84

Good luck with your scans sparkle xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

I don't have a clue how i manage to change by links but i am crying of joy!:cry:


:rofl: crazy i know...


----------



## Firefox

Annie18 said:


> Mum2miller said:
> 
> 
> annie, have you had your drilling now??
> 
> yeah had it done nov 9th, feel loads better, but nothing happened not had period since august or ovd, going to see FS as think he may give clomid again and see if works now had drilling xClick to expand...

Soz to hear that you've not ov'ed naturally Annie, that sucks big time! Hope they give you clomid, let me know how you get on


----------



## snl41296

hey 35~ guess what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
He wanted meeeeeeeeeeeeeee all on his own! 
We just :sex::sex::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## snl41296

lisaf said:


> SNL - you can get EWCM 1-7 days before ovulation... its a sign that you are near, but you may still be a few days away yet.
> 
> Lisa84 - once he's had an SA, every day should be fine... its only recommended every other day if there is a problem. Mine had average/normal levels too.. middle of the range for normal, you know?
> And OPKs are often better indicators than pain or even CM. They turn positive/dark 12-48 hours before ovulation happens.

thanks lisa :happydance: we just :sex: now all on my DH's own too I am so happy.. now we will just do every other day :happydance: till next week I am so glad I am sooooooooooo relaxed now it helps so much 

BTW my name is Lisa too and every time someone says something about you I have to rethink and say wait they call me SnL :rofl:


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> hey 35~ guess what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> He wanted meeeeeeeeeeeeeee all on his own!
> We just :sex::sex::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:rofl: NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TAKING ABOUT!!!! GO GET HER MAN!!!!! HAVE A BLAST OF A TIME :sex: OMG....OMG.....WAIT A MINUTE.... I HEAR YOU SCRAMING ALL THE WAY OVER HERE! :rofl:


----------



## Simi78

Hiya ladies, i havent been here for a while! How is everyone, did i miss any BFP's??

Just a quick one on me, i am on day 4 of my injections...doing ok, i have a scan on Friday and am hoping for lots of nice folicials...

xxx


----------



## lisaf

snl41296 said:


> BTW my name is Lisa too and every time someone says something about you I have to rethink and say wait they call me SnL :rofl:

Lol, that makes 3 lisa's now!!!

Simi - did you hear Britt and Emma both got their BFPs? Not sure how long you've been gone or who you were keeping tabs on...


----------



## daviess3

Hiya ladies my names sarah by the way, congrats Lisa how exciting hun, so get how u feel i got peak on my cbfm for first time ever this month an i havin break from clomid this month!!! xx


----------



## daviess3

Also what should happen to cervix after ov?? Anyone know?? Xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

been we all staying our names lol mine is Chrystie but i use my middle name Kennesha (it represents my dad Kenwood ~ daddys little girl...they saved the best for last "ME") so everyone calls me Kennesha besides my mom...she so boring...lol

davis I believe its rises upward and feels soft i think...


----------



## daviess3

Thanks Kennesha! Thats what its doing so all good then not sure when to test this month!! I hope this is it started using my prog on sunday so im hoping if i caught one it can stick lol!! xx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls the sun is out her wooppp all the snow is melting xxxx


----------



## Annie18

Mum2miller said:


> page 1592 for emma plus pics of her tests!!
> 
> is drilling just suppose to increase OV by stimulating them??

Think it's meant to lower male hormone that associated with PCOS so have better chance of ovulating x


----------



## snl41296

HI Kennesha
its nice to know each other by real names instead of our screen names :rofl: imagine in real life hi snl :rofl: how are you doing heehee... People think I like saturday night live SnL but its really mine and my Husbands name :winkwink: Steven N Lisa then the 4 *12* 96 is the time we have been together :thumbup: there I broke it down for you all :D

AFM ~ I am well. I hope DH sticks with this :sex: because our football team lost a MAJOR GAME last night :cry: I mean the NY jets are still 9-3 but they were the best team in the AFC so that being said they got KILLED last night bad 45-3 :cry: it was heartbreaking. So I hope tomorrow is another day of :sex: and so on and so on. Today I will be out all day. I have to take my Grandmother to Target to christmsa shop. what fun. A 90 yr old nasty woman I get to spend my day with JOY! :rofl: its about 20 degrees here and feels like-10 I hate this winter crap. I have to live some where HOT all year long.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Tomorrow is the day for me ladies...i am getting nervous already :haha: so tell me what type of questions have you asked? Do they tell you right there your results or do you have to wait a week to find out? 
Getting back in the books too my finals is coming fast this Thursday and Friday...so i am trying to pop in at least twice during the day (well hee hee i am going to try that is. Its so much to read and learn on here). 
Daviess: :hi: morning i sure hope you catch one this cycle. Go :spermy: go! Your have a wonderful day!
Caz: :wave: morning i am glad the sun is out for you...here its none but rain! Drat! Dont work to hard today enjoy!
Annie :hi: morning! Have a good day!
Ladies morning! I wish you a wonderful day! :wave: lisaf, smi, snl, firefox, L84, S4M, S83, m2m, ttc1, sma, kka, Winston, mrp, britt, 42bm, w2010 and j09.


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> HI Kennesha
> its nice to know each other by real names instead of our screen names :rofl: imagine in real life hi snl :rofl: how are you doing heehee... People think I like saturday night live SnL but its really mine and my Husbands name :winkwink: Steven N Lisa then the 4 *12* 96 is the time we have been together :thumbup: there I broke it down for you all :D
> 
> AFM ~ I am well. I hope DH sticks with this :sex: because our football team lost a MAJOR GAME last night :cry: I mean the NY jets are still 9-3 but they were the best team in the AFC so that being said they got KILLED last night bad 45-3 :cry: it was heartbreaking. So I hope tomorrow is another day of :sex: and so on and so on. Today I will be out all day. I have to take my Grandmother to Target to christmsa shop. what fun. A 90 yr old nasty woman I get to spend my day with JOY! :rofl: its about 20 degrees here and feels like-10 I hate this winter crap. I have to live some where HOT all year long.

wow that is pretty creative how you worked out your screen name...mine is that i most of the time i act like i drink coffee or have been on happy pills but 
that&#8217;s my personality. Smile is what i do all the time is 35 my age (how boring) lol that&#8217;s to bad with your team your right they did get stammered. Bermuda is pretty hot here but today i can't say much its raining and cold but trust me its not your type of cold its about 65degrees here so its the Bermuda cold lol and don&#8217;t worry it seems like hubby is turning around slowly but he&#8217;s doing good thus far! why you say your 90 year old grandmother is nasty....she flirts with all the men! :rofl: I was told when they get older the become more verbal in that area :rofl: :dust:


----------



## sparkle83

Sparkle is the first nickname DH gave me, and 83 is the year I was born. My realname is Crystal.

Scan showed follie is now 9.3x9.5, so either its all gone wrong, or I ovulated in between last scan and now.I had a prog blood test right after, but no answers til thurs.


----------



## sma1588

OMG ladies i got a pos opk for the first time ever. its soooo dark i seen the line showing up as the pee was going up the stick lol. not even my dried out ones got this dark after 15 minutes like this one did. usually whatever they r they stay like that even after a few days but this one is really dark after about 15 minutes still!!!!!!!!!!!

so the only reason i got up was to make OH lunch for work and now im going back to bed...p.s OH was tired from work yesterday but i told him we have some extra work to do lol and i guess we will have some for the next few nights now too


----------



## Lisa84

Awww SMA thats fab news :happydance:

It's such a good feeling when you have never had one isn't it? Like you are starting to be 'normal' and it's going to work :)

Good luck hun xx :dust:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

sma Congrats on your first ever OPK thats awesome, you were prob over the moon huh?

35 smiling... good luck ! good luck !! good luck !!! (on and p.s. thanks for stopping by my journal.. yours such a sweetie)

hey snl... I watched that game last night... yep the jets did take a beating huh ? I have a confession thought.. I am a Steelers Fan... please dont hate me !!! haha

hope all ya other girls are doing great... been trying to follow this thread but gosh it moves sooooooo damn fast.... cant keep up...

but this is my first cycle of Clomid I am currently 4-5 DPO... got really no bad side effects at all... didnt delay my O at all, and my CD3 and CD10 blood results were pretty good... actually my FSH on CD3 was kinda high (thats bad)...

but figured I'd share some info on you guys on me...

went to my very first FS visit yesterday&#8230; (my Clomid was prescribed by OB/GYN) and I was going to take that for 3 months and if didn&#8217;t work THEN go see a FS&#8230;.but in the mean time I got kinda bad results on hubbys SA and my CD3 blood work&#8230; (FSH was high) so I scheduled an appointment with a FS, and yesterday was my first visit&#8230; WELL.. gonna try to make this short&#8230; BUT&#8230;

first of all Loved Loved my Dr... he was quite amused by all the info I already had for him... he didnt have to waste his time on me telling me what FSH is, and how to time Sex etc... I already had that all figured out....by being on this website!! Haha!! he chuckled at me more than once on all the info I already knew!!!

So he said...if we are not pregnant already this month... next cycle he wants me to continue on the Clomid... said my results from my blood from this month shows that I absolutely responded great to the Clomid... (great news) and then he wants to run 2 tests on me... first one is like an HSG but is one with Saline its called a sonohysterogram,
the HSG one is with Iodine, but this one is with Saline, and they do an internal scan (I think) and flush saline through to see if your tubes are open, and if there are any fibriods etc... then the same week he wants to do a Postcoital, which is a test that me and hubby has to have sex, then 2-4 hours later I go into the office and they take a sample of my CM to see if the spermies are mixing well and penetrating. Sounds interesting huh? and from these results of these 2 tests we will take it from there.... oh and the best news yet... He is not TOO concerned of hubbys SA results... he said sure they are low, but they are THAT low... Hubby was certainly happy to hear that... he also said at this point he doesnt even think hubby has to go to urloogist yet!! nice huh? so lots of great news..some testing coming up next cycle... and hubby has agreed we can do IUI if need be... but that wouldnt be the next cycle it would probablly be the one following... YAYAYA!! HOPEFULLY I dont need all that though!!!

OK SO tomorrow I am off out of state for a Christmas Visit with my family&#8230;. So may not be on here for a while, but I&#8217;ll try to keep track of the thread on my iphone to see how all you girls are doing&#8230; little hard to respond on there, but I can definitely try to keep in the loop by reading&#8230; good luck to all ya girls&#8230; HOPEFULLY THIS WILL BE OUR MONTH, AND MAYBE WE&#8217;LL BE ABLE TO GET THAT BFP before Christmas!!! Anyone with me ?!?!?!?!?!


Sorry for the long post, I am just super exited and wanted to share my info with all you girls on what the FS had to say&#8230; not sure if you girls follow the &#8220;Anyone on Clomid&#8221; thread as well.. if so I posted the same thing there&#8230; (will save you from reading it again) haha!!


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> Tomorrow is the day for me ladies...i am getting nervous already :haha: so tell me what type of questions have you asked? Do they tell you right there your results or do you have to wait a week to find out?
> Getting back in the books too my finals is coming fast this Thursday and Friday...so i am trying to pop in at least twice during the day (well hee hee i am going to try that is. Its so much to read and learn on here).
> Daviess: :hi: morning i sure hope you catch one this cycle. Go :spermy: go! Your have a wonderful day!
> Caz: :wave: morning i am glad the sun is out for you...here its none but rain! Drat! Dont work to hard today enjoy!
> Annie :hi: morning! Have a good day!
> Ladies morning! I wish you a wonderful day! :wave: lisaf, smi, snl, firefox, L84, S4M, S83, m2m, ttc1, sma, kka, Winston, mrp, britt, 42bm, w2010 and j09.

Its really nothing I promise u... they will explain everything. it was very clear on what was goign on. and he told me he saw spillage which was good I still am waiting for results from my Doc or midwife which has yet to call me back :growlmad:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies - My name is Christine....

I have to go back and catch up with everyone.....but just wanted to let you know...af got me today.....well I have 2 more months to try natural before they want to do more invasive stuff....I really hope it works natural...I am so gutted right now.


----------



## Lisa84

:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

awww SNL that is soooo lovely hun, So happy for you!:happydance:

UGH sorry TTC hun :( Booooooo on the Witch!!!!:hugs: hun

6dpo woke up this morning sore bb's and soft cervix???? Could it be the makings of a BFP at 6dpo? probably not but wishful thinking right? lol no pressure though if this is not the month, I will keep on trucken until we get it right... Just like a perfect flower, you keep looking and looking until you see the rose with the prettiest petals and the bloom is just right... that's what we are waiting for ladies, the perfect seed to bloom our beautiful flower...:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

ttc :( :hugs: I'm so sorry honey! :(

35-smiling - I would ask your doctor stuff up front, if he's used to putting people out, then he may do things differently, lol! However, usually when a doctor performs the procedure, they can tell you right away... its when they have a technician do a procedure that they're not allowed to tell you anything because they're not allowed to diagnose things.


----------



## daviess3

Smile good good thats what i have to soft high cervix is that a good sign then i got sore bbs but wasnt sure if thats progesterone!!! Love your flower idea xx
Bfps for xmas for all of us xx


----------



## Smile4me

I had a soft high cervix when I got my BFP before but that was the first month I really checked, and ever since then it has been low and firm after ovulation sooo not sure but checked again today and it seems to be medium but soft OH PLEASE let this be our month!!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh I hope this is it ladies!


----------



## Nolly

Hi everyone,

Hope you dont mind me popping in to say hi.

We are ttc#1 and this is 1st month on clomid. Am currently on CD 12. Am so hopeful that clomid will work for us as we have been trying for about 2 yrs. Took 50mg day 2-6. Am due AF Christmas eve so it would be best present ever to get BFP.
:dust: to all
xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Good Luck Nolly :dust: xx


----------



## sma1588

ttc1st and lisa84-
thanks ladies. yes it was early morning and i took it then went to make OH lunch and looked at it and coudnt believe it. the line was showing up as the pee was going up the strip!!!! i went to sleep for about an hour then woke up and had to do another one lol!!!
i cant wait to test on x mas eve and day!!!!!!!


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Evening Ladies :wave: How is everybody?

I am currently on CD17 of my first Clomid cycle and I'm not really sure if anything is happening to be honest! I had a couple of darkish OPK's (not positive but better than usual!) but I only do one a day, in the evening so could have missed a positive I guess? Other than that, not much to report! I will be having CD21 blood tests on Friday, so I guess I'll find out sometime next week if anything has happened. I'll be moving up to 100mg if no luck this month.

I am so glad that I have Christmas to look forward to. I can't wait!

Welcome to all the new ladies on here and good luck to everyone 

:dust:


----------



## snl41296

evening girls. 
35~ no my grandmother is a rude nasty person mean to everyone doesnt know how to act or talk to anyone. She is an embarrassment to walk around with, yells at everyone thinks she is right all the time. cant hear, u have to scream for her to hear u. very nasty person. (thank god its my DH's grandma) I think I would die. I used to cry from the things she would say to me. she calls my DD FAT yea she is 3 yrs old. so that kind of nasty...


----------



## snl41296

OMG GIRLS I forgot to tell you all, I got the results back today from my HSG everything is FINE Im good :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sma1588

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay thats awsome!!!!!!!!!!!


i forgot to mention OH said something pretty funny. we were watching a show and they were talking about how the different cravings preo women get and he turs to me and says "ure not gonna eat dirt are you?" lol i was like ummm probly not


----------



## Lisa84

snl41296 said:


> OMG GIRLS I forgot to tell you all, I got the results back today from my HSG everything is FINE Im good :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Fab news hun xxx


----------



## CupcakeClaire

snl41296 said:


> OMG GIRLS I forgot to tell you all, I got the results back today from my HSG everything is FINE Im good :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## sparkle83

SNL: yay on the hsg :D
SMA: glad to hear about your pos opk :)


----------



## caz & bob

yay snl sma yay for your opk hun xxx


----------



## daviess3

snl sma well done pleased for you girlies xx
we are all happy an positive i hope this is a sign of things to come is anyone else using progesterone suppositries?? xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

S83: good luck hun.

Sma: :yippee: now get :sex: :rofl: enjoy! :dust:



sma1588 said:


> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay thats awsome!!!!!!!!!!!




sma1588 said:


> i forgot to mention OH said something pretty funny. we were watching a show and they were talking about how the different cravings preo women get and he turs to me and says "ure not gonna eat dirt are you?" lol i was like ummm probly not

poor soul he just wanted to make sure you not going to freak him out! :rofl: :rofl:

L84: I so agree!

Tttc: no problem I love reading everyones journals and learn a lot in the process and plus it keeps me sanepoor hubbyhe doesnt have to worry about me asking him or talking to him about what we talk about on herenow he asks your on the laptop again?? :rofl: enjoy your Christmas visit with the fam! Have fun! And dont worry we will be here when you get back hee hee lol

Snl: thanks huntomorrow it is! The hospital called and you know my heart sanked but they asked if I can come in at 12:30 because they had an cancellation. I said hell ya then I forgot who I was talking to and back tracked and said yes madam I will be there on time. Lol woohoo congrats on the good results from the hsg! 



snl41296 said:


> evening girls.




snl41296 said:


> 35~ no my grandmother is a rude nasty person mean to everyone doesnt know how to act or talk to anyone. She is an embarrassment to walk around with, yells at everyone thinks she is right all the time. cant hear, u have to scream for her to hear u. very nasty person. (thank god its my DH's grandma) I think I would die. I used to cry from the things she would say to me. she calls my DD FAT yea she is 3 yrs old. so that kind of nasty...

woo and you had to walk around with her....praying for you hunn...good luck and i hope it all went well...


Christine: so sorry that the :witch: got you. I was went off clomid for two months (on my own tho) after being on for three months. Dec is the first month on so good luck to you on your new cycle! :dust:

S4m: I hope so! :dust: to you!

Thanks lisaf! Yes my doctor is doing the procedure so i will have him talkI will probable be so nervous and talk my mouth off! Then all of a sudden 321lights out :rofl: he be putting me sleep and explain later I was making him nervous! :rofl: 

Nolly: hello to you too! Pop in anytime hun! Wish you all the best :dust: to you!

Cupcake I am doing just fine hun! Had a good time in my books gearing up for my finals! Lol and on bnb too


----------



## sma1588

thanks hun. im pleased to hehe 
yes it is a pretty positive thread right now. i just hope we all get those x mas presents on a stick lol


----------



## 35_Smiling

here here we can :haha: :drunk::wine:to that!:haha:


----------



## TTCandWaiting

Hey guys! I think that I just need to vent today. Long Story Short - We have been TTC for about a year and a half. I was on Clomid for 4 months and got pregnant on cycle 4 but miscarried. 
This is my second cyle on Femara, Ovidrel and trying preseed. I am now in the 2ww. 
Not sure if it is the hormones, but, man, I am depressed today. Part of me just feels like this is so hard and I dont know why. 

Hopefully this month will be the one so we can all be done!! 
Good luck to all of you!


----------



## sparkle83

Am I weird that I'm scared to be positive and optomistic and hopeful in case I jinx things or so it's easier or take failure?


----------



## TTCandWaiting

I know exactly how you feel. You want to be positive because you know that is the best - but it is TORTURE getting let down every month. It is almost like it stabs you deeper and deeper inside. 
That is exactly where I am not... That feeling...


----------



## daviess3

TTCandwaiting good luck hun, same as me got pg 4th round of clomid an mc just had a chem last month after another 2 months back onit but having a break from clomid this month an trying to have a natural cycle but feeling positive clomid plays with ur emotions hun, maybe have a break next month will make u feel 10 times better an i def ov still this month but fxd you will get ur bfp this month hun!! I am hoping my relaxed attitude this month will pay off!! an if not i plan on having few drinks an enjoyin xmas xx


----------



## sma1588

from what i hear its good to think positive but from experiance it just hurts more....the saying i live my life by is " expect the worst but hope for the best" that way when i already think negative its not a shock when it is but when it turns out to be something positive then its 10 times better


----------



## Lisa84

Ya see im the opposite i always want to think positive and it IS goin to be my months. I tried being negative as a defwnse but found it hurt just as much. Im all for the PMA :)

:dust:


----------



## caz & bob

morning :wave: girls well think af maybe on her way my temp have dropped loads this morning xxxxxxxx


----------



## daviess3

Oh Caz soz hun, i think i rem Lisa saying her temps dropped then she got her bfp im sure it was Lisa!! So dont panic yet! Plus its cold outside i think thats to do with low temps!! What day are you hun have you tested? x

Im with Lisa84 pma all the way i have to think its my month every month or i dont think i could get out of bed!! x


----------



## snl41296

morning girls... sorry Caz your temps dropped :hugs:

Kennesha~ GOOD LUCK TODAY MAMA! PRAYING FOR U xoxoxo its a piece of cake! believe me. 

Please stop me from using my CBFM I feel I have broke :cry: i promised I would not use anything. I started yesterday using it :dohh: Im going to stop today. I just dont want to miss this. last night I had tons of sticky CM :shrug: I forget the stages of CM :rofl: but thats all thats going on with me. I am CD 13 I think heehee. its kind of good not knowing but sometimes I do want to know. I can DO THIS though without going insain that I promise u


----------



## daviess3

Kennesha good luck sweetie xxx


----------



## winston83

Hey girlies how's everything going sorry been really busy so not been on for a couple of days hope everyones well hope my cycle buddies are well finding it hard not to test at the min even though I no it's way to early lol xxx


----------



## daviess3

Winston me to!!! I have drawer full of tests!!! Soooooo hard but feel bit nauseaus today just want little sleep think its prog!!! How you doing? whenyou going to test???? xx


----------



## caz & bob

well girls she has come fx for my next cycle xxxxx


----------



## KellyW1977

Hey Girls, just waiting to Ov at the moment after round 1!! Got my HSG tomoz ;o( hows every one else? No real side effects this time other than a headache every night.... but not to bad however has anyone else had weird pain in their shoulder on Clomid..strange one I know! xx


----------



## Smile4me

GRRRRR Caz hun I'm sorry :(

Winston, Davies ... I was just sitting here thinking well my ticker says 5 days til testing but I know its way too early because I am only 7dpo... LOL


----------



## daviess3

so you going to do 12dpo??? think i will to!!!!xx


----------



## Smile4me

oh yes 12dpo for sure I recieved some early pregnancy tests from a friend so I'm SO tempted, so of course I went and peed on a stick an OPK and it was as dark as the test line... hehe


----------



## caz & bob

fx for all you girls waiting to test xxxxx


----------



## sparkle83

Good luck all of you testing soon!
Caz~ sorry the bitch found you hon

As for me, should get my prog result tomorrow. I am quite worried about it, especially as I don't know what level would be good.


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies!

cd2 for me and loathing af at the moment! UGH it sucks!

Caz - sorry af gotcha hun! We are onto another cycle together!


----------



## 678star-bex

hello ladies :wave: Please may I join you? i had my 2nd FS appt. & I am on clomid! :happydance: I am happy because after 2 years I have help!

HSG clear :happydance: I am a huge fan of PMA and I will b happy to spread the positivity in this thread. :thumbup:

My appt was a blur and now I have all these questions that i didnt think of to ask. Please could someone help me? Doc wants to do a follicle scan. What on earth is it and how many eggs can i expect? I realise that i dont actually know anything!!!

thank u :hugs:


----------



## Joyful09

Caz&bob ttc117 sorry you got your cycle...I always try to think of positive things like oh well during the holidays I can have a couple of adult beverages or sept is better month to give birth...whatever it takes to start the pma flowing
I thought I had a HSG but I had the saline procedure with ultrasound I forget who was explaining it but I am scheduled for a post coital too this coming Monday.
35smiling I hope you are doing well with tubes that are ready for some spermies to travel
Snl you crack me up...it is hard not to know, but at least you are not spending alot of time with it all...I kinda have to know cause we usually only do it once in that 3 day fertile period but it's always close to ovulation
Welcome to the new girls I feel bad I usually post from my phone so I can't write down everyone's signature to personalize it
Oh and since some were explaining their sig my name is Tammy and I picked joyful09 cause I have a little craft business with the word joyfully which I picked cause there is a verse in the bible that says be joyful always & 09 cause that was the year we fell even more in love with each other


----------



## Simi78

lisaf said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> BTW my name is Lisa too and every time someone says something about you I have to rethink and say wait they call me SnL :rofl:
> 
> Lol, that makes 3 lisa's now!!!
> 
> Simi - did you hear Britt and Emma both got their BFPs? Not sure how long you've been gone or who you were keeping tabs on...Click to expand...

Hi Lisa, hows the baby doing?
I knew about Britt, and didnt know about Emma, thats really great news, congrats Emma!!!!
xx


----------



## lisaf

Hey star-bex! I remember bumping into you on other TTC boards. A follicle scan is an internal ultrasound (they use a wand thingie) where they look for follicles on your ovaries. They can't really tell the difference between follicles and cysts from one look, but its still a pretty good indication of ovulation for them to see possible follicles.
I had 4 follicles which was considered to be 'too many' but we went ahead with it anyway. You should have 1-2 follicles though! Fx'd!!!

Simi - I'm doing good, try to keep the baby talk over on my journal though


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies i have good news!!!
im actually getting very very dark opks now. the line was darker than the test line this morning!!!!! we BD this morning and the night before i got the pos. so either today or 2 morrow i will be O-ing that means more BD in the morning...poor OH, i told him last night that he better not be to tired in the morning before we went to take pix because we have some work to do because i am not missing this time ..im really really excited..eeeeeek


----------



## 35_Smiling

:growlmad:Please pop in to read my journal...All i can say today was O mother [email protected]$&.....:sad2:

:hi: ttcnw...i am sorry but thank god you were able to get it off your chest! :dust:

S83: :hi: good luck :dust:

Daviess: :wave: :dust: to you and thanks for the good wishes

Sma: :hi: happy :sex: and :dust: to you on this cycle

L84: :wave:

Caz :hi: i am so sorry the :witch: showed her face in the house.

Snl: :cry: sorry i have to say you were wrong on this one for me anyway...but thanks for the positive thoughts...

Winston: :wave: sorry today was the worst day of my life :cry:

Kw1977: :hi: and good luck on this cycle :dust:

S4m: :wave: :dust:

Ttc117: :hi: not doing well today sorry :cry:

678: :wave: welcome hello to you to. Very happy your hsg was great. I cant say much about my hsg which was done today...:cry:

Joy: :hi: thanks hun for the wishes but it didnt go well...:cry:

Simi: :wave:

Lisaf: :hi: OMG is all i can say with regards to my hsg today..:cry:


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> :growlmad:Please pop in to read my journal...All i can say today was O mother [email protected]$&.....:sad2:
> 
> :hi: ttcnw...i am sorry but thank god you were able to get it off your chest! :dust:
> 
> S83: :hi: good luck :dust:
> 
> Daviess: :wave: :dust: to you and thanks for the good wishes
> 
> Sma: :hi: happy :sex: and :dust: to you on this cycle
> 
> L84: :wave:
> 
> Caz :hi: i am so sorry the :witch: showed her face in the house.
> 
> Snl: :cry: sorry i have to say you were wrong on this one for me anyway...but thanks for the positive thoughts...
> 
> Winston: :wave: sorry today was the worst day of my life :cry:
> 
> Kw1977: :hi: and good luck on this cycle :dust:
> 
> S4m: :wave: :dust:
> 
> Ttc117: :hi: not doing well today sorry :cry:
> 
> 678: :wave: welcome hello to you to. Very happy your hsg was great. I cant say much about my hsg which was done today...:cry:
> 
> Joy: :hi: thanks hun for the wishes but it didnt go well...:cry:
> 
> Simi: :wave:
> 
> Lisaf: :hi: OMG is all i can say with regards to my hsg today..:cry:

ok goign to read it now dont like the sounds of this :hugs:


----------



## snl41296

Im so sorry mama :hug: i want to fly there and hug you in real life we are all here for u xoxoxox


----------



## sma1588

i finally got a pic of my dry opks from yesterday and today im so excited and now i really feel the pain top is yesterday and today is bottom. there dry so there not perfect color
 



Attached Files:







1208101406[1].jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sma1588

i just read it and oooooouch!!!!!!!! sorry hun


----------



## winston83

So sorry 35 &#58401;that sucks xxxxx


----------



## snl41296

SMA~ hope you got some :sex: in those are great!


----------



## snl41296

Well Girls I thank god I am NOT ovulating just yet but the OPK is getting darker. and DH did not DTD yesterday/last night at all :growlmad: I sware its not when HE WANTS IT! I tell him this all the time, its when MY BODY SAYS lets do it! what a jerk :growlmad: We :sex: Monday and I wanted to Wen. Today is Thurs and who know when we will BD :growlmad: pisses me off


----------



## 678star-bex

Hello ladies! Thank you for the welcome.

Lisaf - I remember you from the B-vit gals - How are you and baby? wow I am so happy for you. Morning sickness gone? Unfortunately, I am still trying :nope: but my LP has increased from 9 days to 11 & i am now on clomid. :happydance:

I have been given clomid because i ov on my own but i ov at different times of the month. Do u think the 50mg will help? :shrug: I have 3 months before a review i suppose he may increase it to 100mg.


Is anyone else on clomid but they ov on their own? is so, is it because the more eggs you make the better the chances?

sorry so many questions i didnt think to ask him. :flower:


----------



## snl41296

678star-bex said:


> Hello ladies! Thank you for the welcome.
> 
> Lisaf - I remember you from the B-vit gals - How are you and baby? wow I am so happy for you. Morning sickness gone? Unfortunately, I am still trying :nope: but my LP has increased from 9 days to 11 & i am now on clomid. :happydance:
> 
> I have been given clomid because i ov on my own but i ov at different times of the month. Do u think the 50mg will help? :shrug: I have 3 months before a review i suppose he may increase it to 100mg.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else on clomid but they ov on their own? is so, is it because the more eggs you make the better the chances?
> 
> sorry so many questions i didnt think to ask him. :flower:

yup I was on clomid 50MG I ovulate on my own. it was to get more eggs. I took it for 3 cycles and I am not taking it anymore. I dont need it. I had my HSG test and its fine :thumbup: DH sperm is perfect as of now. we didnt check the mobility b/c we did it from home. I just think its taking longer to have #2 when it happens it will be a hell of alot better :winkwink: I stopped stressing stoped going crazy with OPK's temping, and so on, got me going insain. this month will be a good month even if I dont get my :bfp: it will happen just in gods time, everything worked out AOK for both of us. so if I am not PG by my DD's 4th bday we will take steps for IUI which will be march her 4th bday


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls 35 sorry about hsg hun sma1 yayyy for your + opk hun afm when the gym today had a good workout af is heavy today glad when she gone to start again not long now left only bleed for 4 days xxxxxxxx


----------



## snl41296

Ok so we DTD today I was in shock LMAO thats a good thing next time is Sat! woohoo! then Monday


----------



## sma1588

snl- yes we got some BD in the day before i got my first pos opk and then the day i got my 2nd then probly will if OH ever wakes up lol. i hope that covers it all.....
yay for yours getting darker and DTD lol i hope u get your bfp this month too!!!!

question....if i had a dark opk on cd 11 and 12 then it went a little bit lighter today (cd 13)would i say i O'D on cd 12?


----------



## snl41296

sma1588 said:


> snl- yes we got some BD in the day before i got my first pos opk and then the day i got my 2nd then probly will if OH ever wakes up lol. i hope that covers it all.....
> yay for yours getting darker and DTD lol i hope u get your bfp this month too!!!!
> 
> question....if i had a dark opk on cd 11 and 12 then it went a little bit lighter today (cd 13)would i say i O'D on cd 12?

yea I would say so =) :thumbup:


----------



## Smile4me

Winston, davies, looks like I'm probably out this month major FN cramps today!


----------



## 678star-bex

Thanks snal4 that was helpful :thumbup: also glad u got some BD in today. good luck with this cycle. :thumbup:

smile4me sorry to hear u think ur out.

i have been reading about the success rate and i'm very excited to start it. :flower:


----------



## snl41296

Smile4me said:


> Winston, davies, looks like I'm probably out this month major FN cramps today!

:hugs: so sorry Smile 

AFM~ Ovulation is Approching :happydance::happydance: that 2nd line got dark fast! today :happydance: I am right on track girls with :sex: so happy... I am going to say Sat I will Be full Blown Ovualting :happydance: I told DH Sat for sure I will be Ovulating he said ok :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

sma - I think everyone is a bit different, but I've noticed most people ovulate either on the last positive OPK day or on the first negative after positives

starbex - I have a friend who tried for 13 months, ovulated late and not always on the same day (had an excellent LP and progesterone levels too btw). She did clomid for 50mg, ovulated nice and early like a normal person... BFN... did another round of 50mg, ovulated nice and early again and BFP. So clomid can totally help even if you ovulated on your own! And with your shorter LP, it should really help!


----------



## sma1588

oh ok so then BD will be on again tonight lol i hope i dont miss it


----------



## caz & bob

smile big big :hugs: hun xxxx


----------



## daviess3

Smile is that not to early hun?? maybe implantation?? x


----------



## Mum2miller

goodluck ladies with testing/bd all the ttc whatnots. just popping in to give some :dust: hope your all good x


----------



## sma1588

lisaf said:


> sma - I think everyone is a bit different, but I've noticed most people ovulate either on the last positive OPK day or on the first negative after positives
> 
> starbex - I have a friend who tried for 13 months, ovulated late and not always on the same day (had an excellent LP and progesterone levels too btw). She did clomid for 50mg, ovulated nice and early like a normal person... BFN... did another round of 50mg, ovulated nice and early again and BFP. So clomid can totally help even if you ovulated on your own! And with your shorter LP, it should really help!

i just thought of something. if we BD yesterday morning and lets say i O today would i still be coverd just incase we dont get to BD more tonight? ahhh i hope it worked lol im still cramping pretty bad today. yesterday was like pinches but today is more like cramps


----------



## lisaf

sma1588 said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> sma - I think everyone is a bit different, but I've noticed most people ovulate either on the last positive OPK day or on the first negative after positives
> 
> starbex - I have a friend who tried for 13 months, ovulated late and not always on the same day (had an excellent LP and progesterone levels too btw). She did clomid for 50mg, ovulated nice and early like a normal person... BFN... did another round of 50mg, ovulated nice and early again and BFP. So clomid can totally help even if you ovulated on your own! And with your shorter LP, it should really help!
> 
> i just thought of something. if we BD yesterday morning and lets say i O today would i still be coverd just incase we dont get to BD more tonight? ahhh i hope it worked lol im still cramping pretty bad today. yesterday was like pinches but today is more like crampsClick to expand...

you're still totally covered if you don't get to it tonight!


----------



## sma1588

ok cool. now that i got those first pos opk's im going full force and getting worried it wasnt enough so ok im a bit more calm now.i have everything crossed ( except for my legs) haha that this is it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snl41296

sma1588 said:


> ok cool. now that i got those first pos opk's im going full force and getting worried it wasnt enough so ok im a bit more calm now.i have everything crossed ( except for my legs) haha that this is it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ur good to go =) :thumbup:


----------



## snl41296

Girls what do you think just did an OPK at 7:30pm 
I think by tomorrow it will BE SOOOOOOOOOOOO DARK, I normally get dark like this then darker the next day I :sex: an awesome time I think :thumbup: I am going to :sex: sat as well or friday night 

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/Dec20103.jpg

No Flash 
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/Dec2010.jpg


----------



## lisaf

thats a definite positive in my book!
JUMP HIM tonight!!! :)


----------



## snl41296

lisaf said:


> thats a definite positive in my book!
> JUMP HIM tonight!!! :)

Lisa we :sex: this morning :thumbup::happydance::thumbup: he would NEVER DO IT AGAIN :rofl: low sex drive so for him doing every other day is ALOT for him.. I figure tomorrow night then again woohoo we did Monday , Today, and friday night woohoo I am good to go this month :thumbup:


----------



## sma1588

yay thats how mine lookeed to before it dried!!!!!! then the next day it was darker than the line too. yay theres alot of us in here that are around the same point in our cycles


----------



## snl41296

sma1588 said:


> yay thats how mine lookeed to before it dried!!!!!! then the next day it was darker than the line too. yay theres alot of us in here that are around the same point in our cycles

yea thats awesome I hope this is OUR MONTH girls that are with me :thumbup: I have faith. we dtd all well too. :happydance:


----------



## sma1588

wow lots of DTD going on in here haha. i have to say i love clomid, i leave it all up to that for my ovulation. so if i would have waited longer to actually get it from the doc none of this would be happening 


im so happy for you SNL!!!! keep me updated on how its going for you 


i sure will be checking this thread close to x mas


----------



## snl41296

sma1588 said:


> wow lots of DTD going on in here haha. i have to say i love clomid, i leave it all up to that for my ovulation. so if i would have waited longer to actually get it from the doc none of this would be happening
> 
> 
> im so happy for you SNL!!!! keep me updated on how its going for you
> 
> 
> i sure will be checking this thread close to x mas

yes for sure u as well. AF is suppose to show either the 27th or 28th so its after christmas... and I will not be testing untill I am a few days late :winkwink:


----------



## sma1588

its still around that time. im sure i will be testing from x mas to new years. who knows how its going to go the way my cycles are.....either way if we all catch we will only be a few days apart!!!!


----------



## snl41296

sma1588 said:


> its still around that time. im sure i will be testing from x mas to new years. who knows how its going to go the way my cycles are.....either way if we all catch we will only be a few days apart!!!!

:thumbup::winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## Joyful09

Hi mum2miller...how are you feeling? You saw the heartbeat today. How excited were you? I am so happy for you!
Smile4me...hoping nasty AF stays away
Snl, davies, & sma1588 you guys are busy in the bedroom or I guess not necessarily in that room but doing lots of BD'ing...catch those eggs...fingers crossed for you all
I have my post coital on Monday CD 13...I usually ovulate on the 15th. Snl I get the sex drive my DH is great but I definitely want it more so when it comes to bd I try to time it right so I am not pushing it not that he would totally deny me but who wants to plead, not me. So that's why we just do it the day of ovulation what is the use of planning to do it 2 days before the sperm is better off close to ovulation. I am guessing since we do it once with great timing it just hasn't been a good egg/sperm match. 
So I will see after Xmas.
I would love to see anyone of you ladies get a BFP. I found out this woman who is 39 is seeing my same doctor and she was being treated and she just found out she was pregnant after her 2nd iui. I don't know her well but when I found out I was really excited for her. It did give me hope although not sure my hubby would go for an iui


----------



## sma1588

Joyful09 said:


> Hi mum2miller...how are you feeling? You saw the heartbeat today. How excited were you? I am so happy for you!
> Smile4me...hoping nasty AF stays away
> Snl, davies, & sma1588 you guys are busy in the bedroom or I guess not necessarily in that room but doing lots of BD'ing...catch those eggs...fingers crossed for you all
> I have my post coital on Monday CD 13...I usually ovulate on the 15th. Snl I get the sex drive my DH is great but I definitely want it more so when it comes to bd I try to time it right so I am not pushing it not that he would totally deny me but who wants to plead, not me. So that's why we just do it the day of ovulation what is the use of planning to do it 2 days before the sperm is better off close to ovulation. I am guessing since we do it once with great timing it just hasn't been a good egg/sperm match.
> So I will see after Xmas.
> I would love to see anyone of you ladies get a BFP. I found out this woman who is 39 is seeing my same doctor and she was being treated and she just found out she was pregnant after her 2nd iui. I don't know her well but when I found out I was really excited for her. It did give me hope although not sure my hubby would go for an iui

we will be BDing again tonight but have every other day including the day i got the darkest opk so im hoping to bring more good news to this thread on x mas day! o man i dont know what i would do if OH didnt want to DTD much. i hate going a few days with out it. it was so not cool going 2 WEEKS without it lol. i love to hear stories of where women tried and tried and finally got what they have been trying so hard for... when i get my bfp u all will probly hear me all the way whereever you are lol i will be posting it all over the place on BNB of course


----------



## lisaf

Joyful09 said:


> So that's why we just do it the day of ovulation what is the use of planning to do it 2 days before the sperm is better off close to ovulation. I am guessing since we do it once with great timing it just hasn't been a good egg/sperm match.

Sometimes its best to get the sperm there before ovulation happens since they can live for several days. If you're going by OPKs those tell you before ovulation happens so you should still be good.
Also might want DH to 'clean the pipes' a few days before BD starts... its best to not go more than 3 days since the quality declines after that.


----------



## winston83

Smile don't count yourself out but I'm getting af like cramps aswell and i thaught I was out but I'm just gna keep hoping was in bed all day yesterday with flu hope it Hurries up and goes I've got loads to do lol xxx


----------



## daviess3

Morning Winston I felt bit crampy couple of days ago to, I hope this is our month!!! Every1 has this cold flu my oh loads of my friends im trying to take it easy in case its implanted!! I want this one to stick if its there!!! Im doing progesterone suppositries this month so cant tell what cm is like!!!! As you get white creamy cm an lots of it!! Still need to do xmas shoping!!! How smile doing today??? xx


----------



## sparkle83

hospital haven't got results, and say even when they have, they'll write to gp, and I have to get them from there. Could take bloody ages. I booked a 7dpo prog test myself though, so should know somethng by the end of next week.

hope you're all ok:)


----------



## winston83

Morning Daviess xxx


----------



## snl41296

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo girlssssssssssssssssss
*i got the egg today and opk is major dark at 5:15am *https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/smileys/yahoo.gifhttps://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/smileys/yahoo.gifhttps://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/smileys/yahoo.gif
we :sex: JUST RIGHT! I am going to tell DH I am ovulating just so we can do it today/tonight/morning :thumbup: and that will cover things this month oh boy oh boy! BUT I am not having hope just yet, I just want to take day by day and for the 2ww I will have no idea what day I am on b/c I stopped temping, and doing everything else. that being said I am very happy with the way things are this month..:thumbup:


----------



## Simi78

Good morning everyone. Ive just got back from the hospital, i had my folicial scan today, im on day 8 and the folicial on my right side was 7.5mm and left side was 7mm...by the sounds of it, there were only 2 bigest ones...
Hes asked me to go in again monday which will be my 11th day and if the folicials have developed then i can take the trigger shot...
The Merionlal injections have been ok, Sunday will be my last one for this cycle...
im keeping everything crossed!!
Anyone know how quick and how offen the folicials are ment to grow....and what is a good size, so i know what to hope for on Monday...

Thanks xx


----------



## Simi78

snl41296 said:


> Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo girlssssssssssssssssss
> *i got the egg today and opk is major dark at 5:15am *https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/smileys/yahoo.gifhttps://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/smileys/yahoo.gifhttps://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/smileys/yahoo.gif
> we :sex: JUST RIGHT! I am going to tell DH I am ovulating just so we can do it today/tonight/morning :thumbup: and that will cover things this month oh boy oh boy! BUT I am not having hope just yet, I just want to take day by day and for the 2ww I will have no idea what day I am on b/c I stopped temping, and doing everything else. that being said I am very happy with the way things are this month..:thumbup:

Great news!! Fxed for you this month hun xx :thumbup:


----------



## daviess3

How you feeling winston?? Morning girls well done snl great news an you Simi looks promising!! Well I feel period cramps!! I'm hoping it's just progesterone suppositories! An not af! Temp still up so fingers crossed let's hope it's our month!! Xx


----------



## snl41296

good luck davies crossing fingers for you 

I NEED HELP! i just took a shower and thats when i normally take out my diva cup I CANT GET IT :rofl: AT ALL, ITS UP THERE PRETTY HIGH!!! what do I do :shrug: wait till my cervix goes lower alittle LOL right? I am not worried It cant go anywhere, but the thing is I NEED TO :sex: today :rofl: and if this is in me how the F am I goign too :haha: I will try in an hour or so see if it lowered a bit for me to grab it. I can grab it but not enough for me to get it out


----------



## Smile4me

good Luck SNL omg I hope that never happens to me... I think I would pass out ..lol

Winston... Davies... ladies I feel AF like cramps today, not as bad as yesterday but I can feel it. Oh well let's keep the positive thoughts rollen :)

Simi sounds good, I'm not familiar with all the tracking and injections hun, Best of Luck :)


----------



## Joyful09

Snl did you try squatting and bearing/pushing down to get your finger under the ring to pull out? You got to get that out...yeah on your CBFM egg sign
Winston how are doing?
35smiling how are you feeling today better?
Davies I am glad you are doing well right on time with everything
Lisa & sma1588 you are right I guess to have spermies up there before is good. We did it last night maybe Sat...definitely monday for post coital exam than I might get my hcg shot than Tuesday night we will have to have a quickie in Disney...he likes to do it about twice a week & I most of time want it more...with him working we really have to plan it during the week or before you know it it's bedtime...I just meant I see people doing 4 days straight during their fertile time sometimes more than once a day I could never get it that much I guess unless I was demanding but I would rather not push it & I want him to want me too!
Sparkle...I hope those follicles grow grow grow


----------



## snl41296

I got it out girls LMAO No worries :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls weekend woooppp have to take my niece the hospital in abit she has not had the baby yet she has 2 sweeps and they are going to do another internal on her today to see if it starts her off she was jew the 5th xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

How r all y lovely ladies I just did an opk n it's alsmoy pos on cd 10
shud I be worried xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies! I hope you are all doing well!

Smile4me - I am doing the stay away af dance for you!


----------



## lisaf

Simi - I think follicles grow faster with injections than they would during a normal cycle? 
Normally they grow 1-2mm a day, but I think in reading a friend's IVF journal she said hers were expected to grow 3-4mm a day?
Once they reach 17 or so, they usually allow you to trigger 
When its this early, you can still often have follicles pop up out of nowhere and catch up! :)

Joyful - I COMPLETELY understand the low sex drive thing! I convinced DH to give it a try every day one cycle.. then of course I ovulated late.. so 8 days in a row.. nearly killed us! I still don't know how we managed... it was NOT romantic or fun though, let me tell you! DH and I planned to go every other day to every 3 days until my positive OPKs. Well we went once, a few days passed and I got my positive OPK, so we BD'd that day and the next and that was my BFP cycle. So only 3 times that whole month. It IS possible! You just have to time it right! :) We would have been fine just BDing on the 2 days I had positive OPKs, but we wanted to um.. clean the pipes beforehand which is why we started earlier at all.

snl - glad you got it out, lol! I didn't have much better advice than the other ladies

keepsmiling - it doesn't count until its positive, but that might still be a great sign for you.. anything different could be better, right? :)


----------



## sma1588

SNL- thats great...i was just reading up on the whole ovulation process last night to c what i should be expecting in the next few days but what i read is unless u know exactly how long it is when u O after the pos. test its best to BD before u get your first pos. opk because if u have a ovulation time of 12 hours you could miss it but if you BD before u get the surge the sperm will still be there to catch it when the egg pops out. so basically it says you have a better chance if you BD BEFORE the dark opk,then add some extras in there too lol


good luck hun im so happy we should be testing a few days apart cant wait!


----------



## caz & bob

kel no hun you shouldnt be worried it will be a + in a day or to hun xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

TTC thanks hunny, lets just do a dance across the world for all of us :bunny::bunny::bunny::plane:


----------



## sma1588

im still cramping and my nipples hurt which is weird because ive been cramping for about 4 days now. im cd 14 got my first pos opk on cd 11 i know O can take up to 36 hours but CM is now like lotion so i dont think i could be O-ING today. even if i am we BD last night to just making sure to catch the egg. does any1 else cramp AFTER O?


----------



## snl41296

hi girls I was out all day I have to catch up after this post just take a look at this :rofl: I only have 1 word for this HOLYSH!T lmao now thats *DARK*
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/dec102010.jpg:rofl:

COMPARED TO YESTERDAY AT 7PM 
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/Dec20102.jpg

i PRAY TO GOD WE :SEX: TONIGHT/MORNING PLEASE LORD OH PLEASE I DTD yesterday morning when I got my first DARK but today is just WOW!


----------



## Mum2miller

WOWAA thats so dark!! now get off here and get to the :sex:!!!! we wanna see that christmas bfp


----------



## lisaf

wow!!! I love super dark lines like that!!! :haha:
Once I found the right brand for me, I always got lines like that... no point in buying a digital since there is NO MISTAKING a positive like that :thumbup:
Its just so amazing to get those, isn't it? I was always proud of them.. you know, as if I had somehow made it happen through skill or something :haha:


----------



## snl41296

omg lisa I know its crazy LMAO DH got alittle upset with me though b/c I told him I have not tested at all but I did yesterday and today he didnt want to hear it =/ I just hope we :sex: tonight/morning. Hailey has dance at 8am so i doubt the morning will work.. I am praying tonight I did :sex: yesterday I know tonight would be awesome as well, but I just have my doubts with his sex drive being so low it sucks for an every day


----------



## sma1588

that is a very dark opk, awsome. well if u BD'd yesterday then maybe u can get him to in the morning again? yay im getting so excited about all these positive opks!!!!!


----------



## snl41296

thanks :thumbup:


----------



## 35_Smiling

hello everyone. thanks for the get well wishes. you all are so kind and thoughtful. i am coming around. one day at a time right. Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## winston83

Hey girls don't really get chance to get on on a Friday do a split shift in-between I was helping my sister move house 
Daviess smile &#58398;&#57358; feeling a bit crappy got mega sore boobies stuffy nose and my chest is really bad the snow has gone at least but now we just have 6inches of slush
Hope u are all okay 35 hope u feeling better Xxxx


----------



## snl41296

well girls I told you all we would not :sex: and NO WE DID NOT I knew it yesterday morning with his mood. I know him better then he knows himself. I tried touching him last night and he flipped out saying I'M NOT DOING STUFF! and that was it! I didnt cry didnt bug out I am just mad! If thurs sperm didnt do it I am out Got the dark OPK Friday.... :cry: preparing for getting AF already! :growlmad: let the 2WW beigin.... :winkwink:


----------



## keepsmiling

Im sorry ur hubby wasn't up pt bd last nite but u may be covered still xx good luck xx


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: Gals! Wowzer...i've missed a bunch! Hope you have all been doing well...I read back some pages- I see some one you have REALLY been getting busy:sex:.... :haha: both times I got my bfp- we only bd twice. but it also took over a year to get the second bfp... I guess you just have to have the right timing. 

GOOD LUCK and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to anyone in the 2WW.
How are all our new preggie pals doing?? I think we are needing more :bfp: in here.

well, my ff says I ov'd on cd16 but I didn't get a positive on my opk until cd17 so im kinda confused. :shrug:


----------



## daviess3

All good signs winston!! I havent had any! Don't think it's gonna be my month!!!!!


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> All good signs winston!! I havent had any! Don't think it's gonna be my month!!!!!

just so you know I had not one sign with DD it was a shock to us that it just happened in a months time.. :shrug: this time different. some woman have no signs at all... crossing fingers for u


----------



## keepsmiling

Well just did an opk n it's alsmoy pos 
darker than last nights 
2 dark opks in a row cnt be wrong an maybe I am in store for a early ov
any thougrs xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

i am so happy for you keepsmiling i hope it works for you this month!

as for everyone :dust: to you!


----------



## keepsmiling

Thanks Hun xx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls kel yayyyyy for your opks hun things are looking up for you lv well afm af has go so we bd ha and my niece is ready to have the baby she 9cm woooppp carnt wait to see her tomoz x x x


----------



## sma1588

SNL- im sorry u didnt get to BD but hopefully u still catch the egg

KS- yay im so happy for u better get BD and catch that egg. from what i hear its best to BD the day before u get that really dark opk.

35- how r u doing now, feeling better ?


----------



## snl41296

hey girls my OPK was EXTREAMLY DARK last night today its dark but not extream! if we :sex: tonight do u think I still have a chance?


----------



## sma1588

i think u would have a great chance since the egg usually pops 12-36 hours after the dark opk and if u BD thursday u should be good and the sperm should be built up too!!!


----------



## winston83

Caz huni bet u can't wait to meet the new bundle xx
Afm I'm feeling really s*** today got a message off my friend to say our neighbour is pregnant usually I'm gutted but happy for whoever but this time I'm just gutted I sound mean but I no she was only trying to get pg so our landlord Wont evict her it was o ly a few mnths ago she was telling us all her new partner had a stroke at 16 and couldn't have kids and the doc had told her she couldn't have kids because of severe pcos which I doubted at the time not only that but she gets pissed most nights neither of them work smoke 80 a day between them don't have jobs and sleep all day 
Sorry for going on just feeling grrrrrrrr no1 else I can say all this 2 and not get funny looks lol xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw she had her 9 and a half pound here 1st bby carnt wait see her tomoz xxx


----------



## snl41296

not feeling so hot tonight girls had a nice glass of wine needed it bad and I dont drink. Just very emotional tonight I really dont think I will get to :sex: tonight :cry::cry: I told DH as soon as DD goes to sleep we will :sex: yea right not happening at all. beign that its 8:30pm already. I just doubt it. DD was crazy today and just cried all day long it was so bad. :cry::cry::cry:
I think I just want to go to bed. :cry: and I was invited to go to my BF's dinner party for her birthday which I tunred down thinking I was going to BD I texted my DH today while he was out and said I am not goiing to go b/c I want to have sex. He said ok :cry::cry:
I just needed to vent and cry and needed some hugs thanks girls for listening


----------



## sma1588

awwwwww well maybe u guys can have a little cuddle time watcing a movie or something to enjoy your time togather and calm down from a stressful day then take it to the bedroom....i wish u the best


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl its coming hun...its coming...:coffee::hugs:


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> snl its coming hun...its coming...:coffee::hugs:

thanks Kennesha :hugs: I had my wine and went to bed last night. No :sex: Oh well. I am so mad that I stayed home too last night when he said yes. just empty promises when it comes to :sex: I sware... He just says yes to make me shut up and stop begging for it. Well hope that sperm was good enough thurs :thumbup: to last till today. But got the dark on friday so u just never know :thumbup:
2WW we welcome you...


----------



## daviess3

Good luck snl you never no!! I'm taking my prog but feel period like cramps today!!!! I hope it's not pls pls!! How's my cycle buddies doing when we testing girls can't rem!! Don't no whether I will need to!! Xx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all im going seeing my niece baby tonight woooppp x x x


----------



## winston83

Daviess I was gna test Friday if no af that would put me at 16dpo xx


----------



## hlynn

hey ladies :) last month was my 3rd month on clomid this time around. welll..af showed today. now clomid has been working..i ovulate every month on the lowest dose. but i am concerned about thin lining..i have veeery short light periods after clomid. last month i honestly did not have one drop of red blood..it was all brown cm looking stuff..this time i cant be sure because she just came this morning..but its very light to start with so far..a little pink to it but a lot of brown and mostly just when a wipe. i cant judge yet because it has not been long..but im not holding out hope that its gonna be any heavier. so i dont want to take it this month again..i at least want to give my body a break and maybe my lining a chance to build back up..i was thinking about trying fertilaid for women..but i know u cant take it with clomid..so my question is..since i took it last month will i be ok to start fertilaid this month..i just dont want any extra clomid thats left in my system to interact with the fertilaid..but then again i was thinking it would be fine..since u have to take clomid every month anyway..if there was that much left in ur system u probably wouldnt have to take it every single month, right?


----------



## daviess3

Winston your to good for me Hun!! Lol I'm testing on ties at 13dpo can't wait any longer!! How smile?? I wish everyone luck for this month xx


----------



## winston83

Haven't heard from smile n I'm not that good tested at 9dpo bfn lol my neighbour came round to tell me she was preg which I new but wasn't supposed to lol so I acted all happy n stuff but then she carried on telling me how sick she was and how she was going to buy her cot and pram after Xmas this from the garland I say girl 21 who gave her kitten away after 2 wkd and puppy after 3 wks coz they woke her up in the morning also when she came to tell me she was pg was here ten mins max and had 3 fags coz she was stressed WTF then she said the famous don't worry it will be u next I smiled nicely and said congratulations etc but what I was thinking was F**K OFF sorry to be a moaning myrtle but ur my girls and I no I can open up to u xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

U sure can That is wot were here for xx


----------



## winston83

Thanx kel xxxx


----------



## daviess3

Winston I get you a thousand percent one of my best friends moans about morning sickness in the end I said well I would love to have morning sickness!!! She got the hint!! 3 people this weekend have told me there pg!! But u ni what I suck it up because it will be us soon an we will appreciate everytime were sick get woken up for a wee in the night! I feel your pain but one day it will be us an I'm gonna plaster my scan pictures all over facebook like they do!!! Lol rant over!!! Xx


----------



## winston83

Lol LOVE u Daviess ur right it will be us by next Xmas we will have bouncing baby's xxxx


----------



## snl41296

hi girls I was not on at all today I missed u all... I have to go back and read everything now :winkwink:

AFM~ I am counting myself out before I even start the 2ww :rofl: 2 friggen times we :sex: thats it :growlmad: really 2 times! are u serious is this for real? I just am so mad..... :growlmad: I told him this morning you want a baby yea right! TRY DAM IT! unreal.... Mon and thurs thats it. and I ovulated Saturday im sure b/c friday i got my dark OPK. Im done :cry:


----------



## Delilahsown

snl- think of it like stage fright. my dh said that I made it feel like a chore. Although we are desperate to have a successful pregnancy- I got his point. After I quit bugging him, I didn't have to ask...he was the one asking.

Both times I got pregnant- we weren't even "trying". No expectations...just enjoying each other and trying to make the most it. our second pregnancy- we bd twice. I was SHOCKED when i got my bfp. sadly, it ended in miscarriage. 

fx'd for you and everyone else in the 2ww...


----------



## Annie18

Hello ladies,

how are you all?

Well went to FS on sat and he did an internal ultrasound to see how i responded to the drilling. He said i had not responded like he would have liked and that i had only shown a partial improvement. he said my uterus lining was really think so has prescribed provera and then i am to take 100mg of Clomid again. If i don't respond to the clomid then he thinks i will need to go onto injections. So will be back on the clomid with you all once had provera.

Has anyone taken provera what's it like? are there any side effects?


----------



## snl41296

morning girls. I am going on little sleep b/c DD decides to be a witch and NOT sleep. anyway going to be a long day, I have some last minute christmas shopping to do. other then that Hope everyone has a wonderful day today..


----------



## Joyful09

Winston...sorry to hear you had to listen to a complaining pregnant lady who has a history of not being responsible...you were better off thinking of all that stuff & coming here to vent...it will be all of soon getting bfp's
Snl...you must have been so frustrated...I try to not put too much pressure on my hubby but he knew I wanted to bd this morning he thought cause I was fertile cause I didn't tell him about the post coital I am getting done this morning. Anyway everything was perfect I lit some candles we had a little pre bd stuff but it was hard for him at the end cause he felt like underpressure. I think of it this way sometimes for me I don't orgasm when we are doing it, just because so usually he will take care of me afterwards but imagine if I had to orgasm it would be so much pressure. That's why I try to figure outmy cycle the last 4 cycles per FF I ovulated on CD 15 so we did it this morning & will do it again tomorrow night or Wed morning depending on what the doctor says today plus we will be in Disney so we have to take it when we can get it. 
Deliah...I hear you I am sorry that your pregnancy ended. I look forward to hearing about your BFP.
Annie...gosh you have been through so much...I hope another round of clomid will help...if not I am glad to see your doc planning on moving forward with shots so you can get a BFP 
Oh one more thing Snl I do totally get your frustration he didn't even try...maybe when you are not mad you can talk to him & tell him your feelings w/o blaming & ask him what he wants you to do...maybe he can offer a solution cause making a baby requires baby dancing...I know you will work it out
Good morning to all the ladies!!!


----------



## kka

Could some of you ladies take a look at my chart please?? Thanks in advance. I'm freaking out a little that maybe once again I didn't O and this time I was on 100mg clomid. I know its early but some more experienced eyes would he great.


----------



## Annie18

kka said:


> Could some of you ladies take a look at my chart please?? Thanks in advance. I'm freaking out a little that maybe once again I didn't O and this time I was on 100mg clomid. I know its early but some more experienced eyes would he great.

Not really sure, think you may need few more temps to know more, you got +opk though. Lisa once suggested putting few highr temps in for future days to see whether temp goes up it puts ovulation on chart, may be worth a try. sorry not much help, good luck xx


----------



## Smile4me

Well ladies, BFN today and the Witch is well on her way, I can feel it :( Sorry I wasn't on yesterday I just needed to get my mind off of things, went to a movie with dh, wrapped the rest of my Christmas presents and this morning BFN I knew it though,,,, not a problem, will keep on moven on.... Win hun did you test at 12dpo? Davies, any news hun?


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww sorry smile.....I was hoping you would have your bfp!

SNL - I am not sure if this might help but maybe talk to your DH about just doing the deed on his own and into a instead cup...then you can just insert it and not have to bd...it takes some of the stress off of him. Delilhah is right....they get stage fright easily.

Win - that story about your neighbor sucks....I completely understand how you feel.

Annie - oh you poor thing...Hopefully you responded enough for the clomid to make you OV.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi ladies,
So, I just got back from seeing a fertility specialist. I feel a ton better already. I know having a baby will happen for us and I am so glad I went and got another opinion. He did an ultra sound on me and I got to see my follicles and they were nice and big. I had eight of them on my left side, which is where he thinks I will be ovulating from this month. My uterus was in good shape, he said my lining was perfect. All and all I am just super excited and so glad I went. My hubby was with me the whole time and that made me feel so comfortable. 

Any of you girls who have only seeked the advice from you normal gyno, I highly suggest going to a fertility specialist. I learned so much today and I see a light at the end of the tunnel! Here's to all of us getting :bfp:'s very soon.


----------



## daviess3

Hi smile I tested today couldn't resist lol bfn!! But had mega sore bbs an so tired fell asleep at friends house! Not giving up hope yet!! You never no Hun xx


----------



## sma1588

Annie18 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> how are you all?
> 
> Well went to FS on sat and he did an internal ultrasound to see how i responded to the drilling. He said i had not responded like he would have liked and that i had only shown a partial improvement. he said my uterus lining was really think so has prescribed provera and then i am to take 100mg of Clomid again. If i don't respond to the clomid then he thinks i will need to go onto injections. So will be back on the clomid with you all once had provera.
> 
> *Has anyone taken provera what's it like? are there any side effects*?

yes ive taken it and theres really no SE to it. u will probly feel cramping a few days in to it then once you actually start be ready for some strong cramps and instant full flow. i never get full flow unless i took provera then its that day i get it. my cramps get really bad and it sucks. also, i never have to take the 10 days i usually only take 5 days then wait 3 and i start....good luck


----------



## lisaf

Annie18 - I took provera too... I did have to take the 10 full days, then AF came 3-5 days after. I didn't notice any side effects but some women report PMS-like SEs.

KKA - I wouldn't say you've surely ovulated yet... I agree on needing a few more temps to confirm. Getting positive OPKs is a good sign though, I often took 2 full days after positive OPK to get my temp rise... FX'd!!

davies - I love your attitude!! Keep up the PMA!! Its hard not to let BFNs get you down, but truly its not over just yet!!! FX'd for you and the other testers!!!

Ready2Be - So happy you went and had a good experience! I was so much happier when I switched to my FS rather than my regular GYN!


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all x x x


----------



## Smile4me

How much out of pocket did the FS cost you Lisa, if you don't mind me asking?

YAY Readyb I just called the office hun, I am making my appointment today.

Oh no Davies, I'm sorry hun we can't let this defeat us, we need more answers that's all!


----------



## lisaf

My FS was $150 for the consult... then he managed to get my insurance to cover almost everything under the diagnosis of PCOS (they even covered the consult and they used my payment to pay my co-pays on everything else!).
BUT, if my insurance hadn't covered anything, I was looking at $270 per cycle for fully monitored clomid. That included CD3 bloodwork, CD3 ultrasound, one follicle tracking scan and 7dpo bloodwork.
Have to pay the clomid myself of course
With IUI thrown in, it would have been $800-1000 per cycle total.

This clinic I went to was a LOT cheaper than the other clinic in town. So its worth shopping around if cost is a huge concern.


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Lisa, just so I know what to look for and be prepared for it. :)


----------



## lisaf

yep! I understand!
My friend over in MN was charged a lot more for everything though, so it can vary a LOT.


----------



## daviess3

I'm praying for bfp in the morning!! You going to test Tom smile?? Xx


----------



## Smile4me

nah I feel the witch coming although nothing yet, I've just accepted the fact that this is not my month :( Good Luck sweetie. Which test are you using hun?


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Smile, are you going to the same FS as me? You will love him, he made me feel so comfortable.


----------



## snl41296

Im so excited to hear davies crossing fingers what DPO will you be?


----------



## wanting2010

AF arrived yesterday, so I'm on CD 2! =) I'm excited to start my second cycle of Clomid and hoping and praying that 100 mg will do the trick!


----------



## kka

Thanks everyone for replying i did some investigation on FF and tomorrow if my temp is above 96.47 then FF will say i ovulated. YAY!! I will be in my first ever 2WW!!!! Im so nervous and excited to take my temp tomorrow. I pray i pray that i get a high temp..... higher than i need.


----------



## Simi78

Good morning all!
Just thought i would update you, i went to my tracking scan yesterday and my follicals hadnt grown much since Friday, on Friday he biggest one was 7.5mm and yesterday 2 had only grown 8 - 10mm....hmm my dr said they needed to be at least 16mm preferably 18-20mm before i can trigger shot!
Well, he has given me a higher dose of Gonal F injections (was 150IU and now 225IU) and i had a shot yesterday, today and will have the next one Thursday before my last scan on Friday...he has said that if theres not enough movement then we will have to abandon the cycle there coz of the hospital closes for xmas...however if there is anything going on then he will scan me in his private surgery afterward during the holidays....

Any advise ladies? Is there anything i can eat/do to help my follicals grow??

I would be grateful for any tips/advise, thanks xxx


----------



## daviess3

Well I'm 13dpo an bfn!! Boohoo feel bit crampy but nothing major!! Checked my cervix still high an no blood or anything there!! Soo confusing would of thought if I was gonna get a positive would of happened by now!


----------



## Simi78

daviess3 said:


> Well I'm 13dpo an bfn!! Boohoo feel bit crampy but nothing major!! Checked my cervix still high an no blood or anything there!! Soo confusing would of thought if I was gonna get a positive would of happened by now!

Oh no, its still not over tho~!!! GL x


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Well I'm 13dpo an bfn!! Boohoo feel bit crampy but nothing major!! Checked my cervix still high an no blood or anything there!! Soo confusing would of thought if I was gonna get a positive would of happened by now!

I didnt get my :bfp: till I was 15/16DPO with my DD. still hoping and praying for u davies


----------



## sparkle83

Mondays prog showed absolutely no Ov (1.7), so the follile shrinking was it failing.

Don't know what the way forward is, and I'm struggling to cope. I feel so angry and ripped off and hateful at the moment. I just don't think there is much chance for me any more.


----------



## snl41296

Morning girls. Hope everyone is good this morning. Just checking in on everyone.. I have alot to do today so tonight I will be on checking on everyone. 
AFM~ I am just still so mad at the fact that we only :sex: 2 times this month I sware it ticks me off more and more omg, how much more do I have to say to him I want you! , now I just want it, and getting so ticked b/c I have not gotten any since thurs. but then again I should be used to it by now


----------



## snl41296

sparkle83 said:


> Mondays prog showed absolutely no Ov (1.7), so the follile shrinking was it failing.
> 
> Don't know what the way forward is, and I'm struggling to cope. I feel so angry and ripped off and hateful at the moment. I just don't think there is much chance for me any more.

awwww sparkle dont give up hope at all... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## winston83

Hey Daviess bfn for me today to :( :( same a's you 13 dpo so would of expected it to bfp if it was going to might try again on Friday but not holding much hope dong feel lije af but don't feel pg either only symptom is really sore boobs but that could go either way xxx smile sorry u got bfn but this means we get to be cycle buddies again yey xx


----------



## Smile4me

Morning ladies, I didn't do a test today, but I'm sure it would be a BFN major cramps yesterday, looks like we are cycle buddies again :) I'm also 13dpo but hey girls at least we can have some nice red wine on Christmas right? LOL It's ok we are going to make this happen...:hugs:


----------



## Annie18

Hi ladies,

sparkle sorry you feeling down honey, hope you ok.

Win, davies, smile and anyone else in 2ww good luck hope you get your BFP xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

hello ladies just popping in to say hello to everyone! i am feeling great day. lst night had my first :sex: and omg i was scared but it felt jsut wonderful! silly me right:haha: now just waiting for the official positive which i had one yesterday but i am sure i ov thursday coming.


----------



## Giftmum

Hi ladies,
How is everyone doing. I had my first round of Clomid this cycle cd2-6, this cycle i had ov pain on cd12-cd13 unlike previous cycles where i normally have ov pain on either cd10, cd11 or cd12 so it is totally diff this Clomid cycle i hope this is good.


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies, just checking in to see how we all are....Sorry for the BFN's daviess, win, and smile...I hope af stays away and it is just a shy bfp!

35 glad to see you are feeling better, I was worried about you after the HSG. 

To everyone else...I hope you have a great day!


----------



## 35_Smiling

ttc: trust me i was too. damnn never want to do it again. so glad i am coming back to myself. having some pains here and there but i think i am ov soon and my poor body in there is prop still sore...so i don't really expect anything this cycle but who news...right


----------



## ttcbaby117

yep who knows! What were your results from the HSG?


----------



## 35_Smiling

i still haven't got the final results but on the day they said my right was open but not the left. i will them again wednesday. its pissed me off had it done last week wednesday they must know somthing by now...:growlmad:


----------



## Firefox

Sorry to see that you are down sparkle, something will work sometime soon i'm sure know its soo hard but just got to keep the faith. Are you going to go back to the docs? Maybe they will suggest to upping the clomid dosage or moving on to injections?

Hey Smiling! Cannot believe you havent had your proper results yet thats awful?!

Hi to everyone else, Good luck this cycle:dust:

AFM CD8 post ovarian drilling...not alot going on did dtd last night even though still a bit sore and swollen, I've had EWCM the last few days think now it might be post op weirdness rather than any ov action :( back to the waiting game praying for something to happen naturally or its back on the clomid! 

Do any of you track your cervix position? Im going to start trying to monitor it but suppose I need to really do a full cycle to know how it is supposed to feel, any tips would be welcome if anyone does do this?


----------



## daviess3

Hope everyone is well can't believe we got bfns thought one of us would be ok but cycle buddies xxx at least we have each other!!! Getting kinda crampy but mega sore bbs an I only ever had that pg!! Anyway ur right smile!! Bug large glasses of wind all round if bfn of af arrives!! Xx


----------



## lisaf

davies, winston, smile - sorry for the BFNs girls :( I'm still hoping you girls will get a late BFP.. its definitely possible! :hugs:
ttc - how've you been?? I'm still rooting for you!
firefox - I tried the CP thing but honestly it never made sense to me... I could never tell if it was hard or soft, felt the same all the time... it always felt a little open and the position seemed to shift all the time :dohh:
sparkle - do you have any other options like injections available to you or was clomid your only hope?

Hey to everyone else!


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls my niece is home with the bby now so i can have loads of cuddles x x x


----------



## sparkle83

I have to lose 25lbs before I can do injections and IUI, which with xmas coming up too is gonna be difficult.


----------



## lisaf

:( sorry sparkle... thats rough news! :hugs: I know its not easy for me to lose weight!


----------



## Joyful09

Smile4me...sorry about your test...enjoy the holidays have an adult beverage & the new year will bring alot of BFP
Ready2bamommy...so happy to hear your FS appt went so well...wow 8 follicles that's alot
Simi...oh I was hoping they would grow maybe with this extra medicine they will grow
Sparkle...there has to be other medication available what did the doc suggest
Winston & davies...sorry for the testing but Winston you are right you have the 3 of you right on the same cycle to bring in the new year with some BFP
Snl...I hope you can talk, I use to get so mad at my husband especially about having a baby & doing the baby dance & he said he would do it more & I just didn't communicate with him... they don't get us women sometimes
35smiling...yeah great bd...I have been thinking about you!!!
AFM...I went to the FS yesterday for a post coital exam...& my DH sperm is wonderful...my cervical mucus is opaque though needs to be more eggwhite...he suggested a iui, but not ready to beg my husband for that so hoping some preseed will do the trick to help them spermies travel...I am supposed to Bd before 10pm & I just got in Disney so planning our semi quickie lol!


----------



## Smile4me

I have a FS appointment yes with Ready2B's FS :) on 1-11-11 maybe thats a sign in itself :)


----------



## floofymad

Hey ladies,
Is it ok to join here? I'm picking up clomid prescription tomorrow and hoping to start Fri.
Been ttc 13 months with no success. 
Have endo stage 3.
Anyone on here got endo and using clomid? Does it make the pain worse?
F x for all of us!


----------



## caz & bob

all welcome her hun great advise off all the girls good luck with the clomid hun xxxxx


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Smile,
I am so glad you got an appt and yes that date is awesome. Fingers are crossed it's a good sign...lol

Joyful, 
I had 8 on my left side and they counted 10 on my right, so I def have enough follies...lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

smile - not sure if anyone has asked this yet...but how much does it cost to see a fs? I know my insurance will not cover it so I am wondering how much I might need to go and see one.

lisa -thank you so much for the support....It means tons!

Floofy - I do not have endo but I have read about some ladies on here that did have endo and took clomid....I think it is a crap shoot as far as making your symptoms worse....it happens to some and not to others. GL though I hope you dont have increased endo symptoms while on it.


----------



## lisaf

ttc - my insurance wouldn't cover anything fertility-related... my initial consult was $150 and I would have been paying $270 per cycle for fully-monitored clomid (CD3 ultrasound and bloodwork, follicle scan, 7dpo bloodwork). Then if we wanted to do IUI or injectibles the costs went up considerably.
My FS was able to get my insurance to pay for it somehow.. I'm kind of happy being in the dark about that one! :haha: My FS's bloodwork cost a lot less than my GYN's bloodwork did! (a progesterone test was only like $20 at my FS's office and my GYN's lab was charging me $67)


----------



## sma1588

i havnt read back all the pages but just wondering how every 1 is doing. i havnt been on much today cuz im not feeling to good. my stomache is feeling a little upset and ive had a headache all day. its not a really bad one that i usually get its just been dull ache all day


----------



## Joyful09

Just a quick update...we had the chance to bd on our family vacation & it was wonderful...we sent the kids to shop and had about 45 minutes to ourselves. I used some preseed so hopefully that will help with my opaque CM. Also I mentioned the iui procedure to my DH & he didn't freak out...he mentioned if it was meant to be than God would make it happen & I said He can do the same with an iui. He agreed so maybe we will try that in Feb if no BFP.
Thanks for listening


----------



## hlynn

the nurse called me back today..and told me that short light periods on clomid r nothing to worry about and that my progeterone levels are great and just to continue it..she will keep me on it 6 months and if no bfp she will either do tests to check my tubes or send me to another town to an RE..uuughh..has anyone else on here had really short light periods clomid and still had an ok lining? im worried but i also dont want to go against what my dr says is best..im going to be doing the baby asprin this whole cycle and see if it helps any :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

My periods were lighter and stopped as soon as I took my first clomid pill so that means they were only 3 days long :dohh:
My doc made me take a break after 3 cylcles though to give my body (including my lining) a chance to recover a bit from any cumulative effects.


----------



## hlynn

well i take it on days 5-9..my period was about..2 and a half days long this time..i started on saturday at like 8pm..continued a pretty good flow on sunday (got excited) and then spotting yesterday and nothing today. soo not very long and i havent taken a pill yet so i know thats not it..lol ill start tomorrow morning since it will be day 5..i just know my dr doesnt seem concerned..she said she usually continues it for 6 months..i wanted to take a break but i also wanna listen to my dr..im not one so i dont wanan act like i know whats best, you know?


----------



## lisaf

When I took my 2 months off, my period remained as short and not as heavy as I'd had in the past. So it wasn't always the pills... it didn't get heavier before I went back on the pills and got my BFP... and my lining was measuring great during my ultrasounds :shrug: If you get follicle tracking scans you will get reassurances about lining thickness?


----------



## hlynn

my ob doesnt do any scans or anything..she just gives me the clomid and tells me to take it days 5-9..opks days 12-20..call when one is positive or if no positive by day 20..then a progesterone blood test 7 days after positive opk..then they call n let me know if i ovulated or not..and just tell me to call back when i get AF or a pos hpt..so not much going on..she doesnt seem concerned at all though with very short light periods..and ive read about many women who get shorter lighter ones and their lining is fine..and ive also read that women can have thin lining with heavy periods..so i guess im just over-worried..but im just wondering why its not happening since my other pregnancies came all so easy..i was "pulling out" with my first daughter..my second one i had to take clomid but the first month pregnant right away...then i started clomid again when she was 2..i took it 3 months but the first 2 i didnt ovulated and then the first month that i did ovulate pregnant again (sadly had a m/c though)..but its just the point that all the others came too easy..so im just kinda like..why on earth am i ovulating now and timing everything perfectly and still no bfp..does that make sense lol


----------



## lisaf

that makes total sense! :hugs: I wish it was all easily explainable but sometimes there just isn't a good or obvious reason!


----------



## winston83

Morning girls how's everyone doin today xx


----------



## Simi78

winston83 said:


> Morning girls how's everyone doin today xx

Hiya Winston, im good, just keeping my fingers crossed for my follicals to groooowww big enough to trigger on Friday!!
How you doing? x


----------



## daviess3

Morning hun how u doing any news?? I feel crampy but still bfn! White cm an high soft cervix!! Who knows!! Xx


----------



## winston83

Fx for you simi hope they grow nice a fat for u so u can get ur trigger xx
Daviess bfn fir me again today no sign of af but my boobs are hurting a LOT everytime I moved in bed I was in pain had to get up and put a sports bra on lol xxx


----------



## KellyW1977

Hey ladies, First month on Clomid 50mg days 2 - 5 also had a HSG which was all claer, Got my smiley face monday and a negative Tuesday so currently 2DPO and into a very exciting 2WW!!

No side effects either this month so all good! managed to get in lots of Baby dancing as well! 

Hope everybody is having a really good day! xx


----------



## snl41296

KellyW1977 said:


> Hey ladies, First month on Clomid 50mg days 2 - 5 also had a HSG which was all claer, Got my smiley face monday and a negative Tuesday so currently 2DPO and into a very exciting 2WW!!
> 
> No side effects either this month so all good! managed to get in lots of Baby dancing as well!
> 
> Hope everybody is having a really good day! xx

good luck hun thats awesome HSG came back ok... mine did too. although we didnt :sex: at all :growlmad: 2 times and I am still mad at it. We :sex: last thurs and I got my DARK OPK friday at 6pm I know sperm lives 3 days but I just think I am out before I even started my 2ww. You CAN NOT GET PG having sex 2 times Not happening unless I am a teenager :growlmad: I did my clomid this cycle 3-7 CD I was doing the other 2 cycles 5-9 I changed it up a bit. I guess time will tell for the 2 times we :sex: if I will be PG or not. AF is due Dec 27th I am saying no already I have no hope or faith this cycle. what a wasted month thanks to DH :growlmad:


----------



## daviess3

Winston good sign Hun, I keep going on toilet check! Lol one min crampy like af coming go to loo an have ewcm gettin really sore bbs in evening! An I noticed very veiny an funny shape!!? I need to get a pic on here or your all gonna think I'm a wierdo lol!! Can't do it though sayin it's to big!! Xx


----------



## keepsmiling

Oooh I wanna c this pika lol xx


----------



## Smile4me

well def cd1 for me ladies, OOOO Good Luck Davies and Win we have to have one of us get the BFP!!!!

Hello Ladies!!!


----------



## daviess3

Oh smile so sorry Hun but at least u got ur appointment an a drunken Xmas??? I'm going for bfp!! Lol I think it's more likely to be win than me!! Lol xx


----------



## keepsmiling

Yay for xmas pissheads lol xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

lisa -thanks for the info...that helps...if we dont get a natural bfp in a few months then we will have to find the $ for a fs....if my insurance even gets wind that i tried any medication to get pregnant then they will not cover my pregnancy isnt that horrible??? So it will have to be a big secret!

hlynn - I had light periods while on clomid which was a heaven sent because my fibroid always made my periods so heavy! Nothing was wrong with my lining.....Just a thought, I saw that your dr doesnt want to check your tubes until you have been on clomid and it doesnt work....most drs do the hsg to check your tubes first...I think if your tubes were blocked then taking the clomid is a waste of time.....You might want to ask him about that and see if he will do the HSG sooner rather than later. Again, it is just a thought....

win and daviess - Oh I am still praying for that shy BFP for you ladies!

smile4me - oh sorry hun! I think you and I will be enjoying some bubbly this xmas!


----------



## KellyW1977

snl41296 said:


> KellyW1977 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, First month on Clomid 50mg days 2 - 5 also had a HSG which was all claer, Got my smiley face monday and a negative Tuesday so currently 2DPO and into a very exciting 2WW!!
> 
> No side effects either this month so all good! managed to get in lots of Baby dancing as well!
> 
> Hope everybody is having a really good day! xx
> 
> good luck hun thats awesome HSG came back ok... mine did too. although we didnt :sex: at all :growlmad: 2 times and I am still mad at it. We :sex: last thurs and I got my DARK OPK friday at 6pm I know sperm lives 3 days but I just think I am out before I even started my 2ww. You CAN NOT GET PG having sex 2 times Not happening unless I am a teenager :growlmad: I did my clomid this cycle 3-7 CD I was doing the other 2 cycles 5-9 I changed it up a bit. I guess time will tell for the 2 times we :sex: if I will be PG or not. AF is due Dec 27th I am saying no already I have no hope or faith this cycle. what a wasted month thanks to DH :growlmad:Click to expand...


Well it only takes one so they say!! and its not over till its over hun! xxxx I have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## sma1588

ok ladies so i dont know if its from no sleep last night other than 3 hours or early pms or something is going on because i cry at the smallest things i shouldnt lol. we went to OH's nephews school play/song for x mas and i cried.....ahhh its over the smallest things


im still kinda cramping but get shooting pains in my ribs
tired during the day but toss and turn at night
nipps still r sore to the touch
tried to drink my tea last night and it was nasty. eventhough its the same as what ive had
my poor OH im grouchy with him alot
every now and then i dont feel good 
i had a headache alllllll day yesterday

i hope this doesnt mean AF is comming im about 6 to 7 dpo


----------



## Firefox

Hey sma, when I was on clomid I could totally cry at anything pretty much the whole time.. think its def one of the side effects!

Fingers crossed AF doesnt show


----------



## hlynn

lisaf said:


> that makes total sense! :hugs: I wish it was all easily explainable but sometimes there just isn't a good or obvious reason!

thank u! its nice to be able to talk to someone who can relate. how many clomid cycles did u do before getting ur bfp?

ttcbaby117 - i never really thought about that before i got on here and people started mentioning checking the tubes first..it makes a lot of sense my nurse just told me yesterday the dr said that after 6 rounds of clomid and no bfp she will check tubes..the only thing she did before the clomid was a bunch of bloodwork to test thyroid and some other things just to make sure thats not the reason i wasnt having a period


----------



## lisaf

hlynn said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> that makes total sense! :hugs: I wish it was all easily explainable but sometimes there just isn't a good or obvious reason!
> 
> thank u! its nice to be able to talk to someone who can relate. how many clomid cycles did u do before getting ur bfp?
> 
> ttcbaby117 - i never really thought about that before i got on here and people started mentioning checking the tubes first..it makes a lot of sense my nurse just told me yesterday the dr said that after 6 rounds of clomid and no bfp she will check tubes..the only thing she did before the clomid was a bunch of bloodwork to test thyroid and some other things just to make sure thats not the reason i wasnt having a periodClick to expand...

I did 4 cycles at 50mg, took a 2 month break, started a 100mg cycle, had an HSG, and got my BFP


----------



## floofymad

tmi - have pink cm today so think AF will be here in the morn if not before...
Should I start clomid tomorrow or Fri? Is it starts in morning, I'll take it Fri, not sure if before....

Does anyone know if it's ok to have an internal ultrasound if you've got AF?
Got booked in quickly for Fri am, but now AF's arriving!


----------



## lisaf

yes you can have an internal ultrasound with AF... I had a CD3 ultrasound and DEFINITELY was on my period!

The 'technical' thing about start dates is if AF shows up before 3pm or something like that... it counts as CD1.. if it shows up after that... the next day is CD1. 
Personally, as long as AF showed up a few hours before bedtime, I counted it as CD1. But I was also taking clomid on CD3, so I figured if I screwed up and took it too early, I was only taking it on CD2 which many girls do.


----------



## floofymad

Thanks Lisa x


----------



## caz & bob

:wave:girl hope your all well :hi: to the new ones x x x


----------



## snl41296

dropping by to day hello :hi:


----------



## sma1588

hey, how r u ?


----------



## snl41296

sma1588 said:


> hey, how r u ?

sexually frustrated how bout u :rofl: have not gotten any and I am a witch DH knows it too...


----------



## sma1588

snl41296 said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> hey, how r u ?
> 
> sexually frustrated how bout u :rofl: have not gotten any and I am a witch DH knows it too...Click to expand...

lmao, same here i havnt had any since the week of O and now im like whatever. i get bitchy too when i dont get any for awhile then when he wants it i tell him no eventhough i want it so bad but i make him feel what im feeling.... ahhh anyways im pretty tired today didnt sleep much at all last night


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies, just dropping by to send you some baby dust :dust::dust::dust:
hope we get some more bfps soon :hugs:

Smile- sorry about AF, but like I said before you have great pma and have lots of bubbly for Christmas and then it will be time for your bfp! are you doing Clomid this cycle?

good luck Win and Davies and those in the 2ww

Snl- actually you really can get pregnant with only having sex twice in a month, thats how I got my bfp :blush: really it was only one time that there was an actual shot of being in the time line and that one time worked! We tried to the actual day I ovulated but DH wasnt in the mood so to speak but we didnt need to after all :blush:
and thats after 14 months of trying!

:hugs:


----------



## hlynn

lisaf said:


> hlynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> that makes total sense! :hugs: I wish it was all easily explainable but sometimes there just isn't a good or obvious reason!
> 
> thank u! its nice to be able to talk to someone who can relate. how many clomid cycles did u do before getting ur bfp?
> 
> ttcbaby117 - i never really thought about that before i got on here and people started mentioning checking the tubes first..it makes a lot of sense my nurse just told me yesterday the dr said that after 6 rounds of clomid and no bfp she will check tubes..the only thing she did before the clomid was a bunch of bloodwork to test thyroid and some other things just to make sure thats not the reason i wasnt having a periodClick to expand...
> 
> I did 4 cycles at 50mg, took a 2 month break, started a 100mg cycle, had an HSG, and got my BFPClick to expand...

i started clomid this morning..AF arrived saturday at like 8 pm but im still calling it day one..i always do as long as its red and not just old looking spotting or anything, ya know? so did u ovulate each month on the 50mg? im still on 50 cuz ive ovulated everytime..i really hope this time works..i actually have an appointment for a pap on the 21st so im gonna be talking to her then..see if maybe she can do some other testing or somehting sooner than making me wait the full 6 cycles..i hopee sooo because this is frusterating! i just want to know that everything is ok before i waste too many more cycles on clomid


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hi ladies! popping in to say whazz uppp! :winkwink:
i am being boring again..can't sleep its 1:31am and i am wide awake.:growlmad:

Firefox: :hi: i am going to his office tomorrow to check on the final results and no i havent track the position of my cervix...gosh i hate checking my cm as it is...i feel like i am masturbating on the toilet! :blush:

Davisess: :wave: i hope you get your :bfp: soon...i hope you are feeling better soon hun..i am so sorry..:hugs:

Lisaf: :hi: hey to you too! Lol

Caz: :wave: good for you with your niece! Have loads of fun hun...:hugs:

S83: :hi:good luck hun. You will lose it i believe in you! One day at a time.

Joy09: :wave: thanks hun! Lol that 45 min must have been one of the best! :haha: poor kids! Lol good luck and :dust:

Froofymad: :hi: welcome love! I am sorry i dont have a clue what endo is so sorry i am not able to help. Are you going to temp while youre on clomid? :dust: to you too!

R2bm: :wave: omg! That is alot of follies! I sure hope you get your :bfp: this cycle! If you dont mind me asking how large were they? Where they all matured or closed to it? Lol what happen if they ALL get you know what :haha:

Ttc: :hi: how are you doing? All is well?

Lisaf: :wave: hello my dear! Yeah i agree not knowing how the doc submit those results to your insurance for them to pay...but i love your doc already lol!

Sma: :hi: i hope you feel better now. I am doing just wonderful thanks for asking. How are you? Well i see your still feeling odd hope you get better soon orrrrr maybe its that :bfp:

Hlynn: :wave: good luck hun and :dust: to you to!

Winston: :hi: i am doing great today! Got my grove on this morning or shall i say early afternoon so i am so good. I am thinking about raping hubby tomorrow morning hee hee

Smi78: :wave: good luck on your growing follies...:dust: to you!

K1977: :hi: good for you hun! Good luck this cycle so let me throw you some :dust:




snl41296 said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> hey, how r u ?Click to expand...




snl41296 said:


> sexually frustrated how bout u have not gotten any and I am a witch DH knows it too...

Snl: :wave: :rofl: with your comment above! hey hun still mad at dh are we...i hope all goes well with you hee hee :dust: to you babs. 

Keepsmiling: :hi: you and me both want to see the pic! Lol

S4m: :wave: i am so sorry the :witch: visited your house today...i hope next cycle brings more hope!

Britt: :hi: how are you doing ms. Lady! All is well i hope.


----------



## 35_Smiling

O O O I almost forgot to tell you ladies! got my results from the Bermuda College of my grades i am so happy my gpa is 3.602 i got A's and B's this semester OMG! i have a brain! next semester i have 5 classes and may 2011 is graduation! yippee! 
Perhaps i need to take a break with this baby making so i can study....NOT!


----------



## sma1588

glad to hear ure doing better hun....

can u believe i freakin cried a damn school play ? i had to say i had something in my eye lol and it wasnt really even a play it was more a xmas song thing


----------



## sma1588

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY for u!!!!!!!!! wanna do some of my work to? i got put on a damn contract because of my grades i hate school


----------



## 35_Smiling

:rofl: that is funny about the eye thing omg! that is mug! :haha: get in those books young lady! i want a good report lol:haha:


----------



## sma1588

lol well i was with OH's mom and she doesnt know anything about us ttc and she was right next to me so what else do i say? lol.....yes i know we start a new semester on the 3rd so i have no choise i have to crack down and bring up my GPA


----------



## daviess3

35smiling you make me giggle!! Masturbating on the toilet lol!! Glad ur feeling better u sound more like your old self!! Caz how's ur nieces bubba?? Bet your going to spoil her for Xmas!! Smile how you feeling? Hope ur period is nice an easy an you have ordered ur wine for Xmas! 
Winston any news!? I didn't test today couldn't face it today!! My bbs weren't very sore last night an felt gassy an more like period was coming! Obviously I'm taking progesterone though so I don't no when I should stop taking it? If it's bfn etc when should I stop doing it coz they can delay af? Lisa that's one for you!! Lol hope ur well xx
How's other Lisa? Haven't seen her in few days?
SMa snl how u doing?? Xx


----------



## winston83

Morning Daviess bfn again this morning got 3 tests left so think I will wait a couple of days and test again xx


----------



## winston83

&#57616; for luck x


----------



## daviess3

Ah thanks Hun I have 1 left!! Ordered more off eBay couldn't be without them! Lol like to no there there! I will test this afternoon if they come if not Tom can't bear it soooo confusing! Progesterone doing my head in!! Don't no when not to use it any more!! Hope ur well an have all ur Xmas shopping done! I'm done off to Lapland uk sat with my mum sister an nephews so looking forward to that xx


----------



## winston83

I have no clue about progesterone defo one for Lisa lol xx I'm just waiting on my last delivery to come get it wrapped and stashed in the loft then just the food shopping and plenty of wine if I don't get bfp lol hope you have a fantastic time sounds like great fun I didn't no there was a Lapland uk xxx


----------



## snl41296

:hi: ladies. I just read back and was laughing at some of the posts :rofl: glad kennesha is back to her old self again :hugs: I am doing ok Davies thanks for asking :flower:. I am not sure what DPO I am either I guess this is a good thing right :winkwink: But I am not counting this month due to LACK OF :sex: :growlmad: Busy 2 weeks I have been having with christmas right around the corner. I just hope AF doesnt show On christmas I will be so mad. I am due Dec 27th but then again she can roll around 2 days before 2 days after give or take. and now that I stopped tempting it makes it even harder to know once I hit 13/14DPO i dipped so bad that I knew AF was on her way, but its good b/c now I will not get depressed a day before and cry. I am going to take a break on clomid I got a script for 100mg I am on 50mg as of now. I will not take my clomid this next cycle taking a break. If my 100MG comes before AF then maybe i will take it but if not i will have to wait the story of my life :nope:


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls finished everything now for Xmas carnt wait wooppp x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well

Good Luck to all the ladies taking their Clomid :)

Win and Davies no cd1 yet? hmmm

Yay for all your Christmas shoppers, I have some painting to do for the big DD's makeover reveal ... OMG so much to do but presents wrapped and hidden securely.


----------



## snl41296

woohoooooooooooo I got some
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:rofl:


----------



## sma1588

lmao ME2!!!!!!!!!!!! we should start saying that more that we dont get any and watch what happens


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi Ladies, what a crappy day here in the LOU, st. louis that is. We had an ice storm last night.My hubby is out laying salt and I am just up in our office thanking my lucky stars I don't have to be out in this crap. 

35 you made me laugh out loud...But you know I thought the same thing and when my FS was counting I was like OH MY and he was like OH Multiples could happen because yes a few of my eggs were matured, so OMG I don't know, we shall see. I might have my own show call Amber and Kurt's crazy world...LOL

Hope all you other girls are doing well. Anyone who is in the 2ww :dust: to all of you. I am in my prime o time, so we are just :sex:'n away.


----------



## Firefox

:haha: smiling!! Im still none the wiser on my cervix!


----------



## sma1588

oh i forgot to say i woke up kinda feeling like crap this morning. i went to make myself a cup of hot tea and i cant get over the smell that the dishwasher has left on the lid of my cup. i couldnt drink my tea the other day because of it and today it made me gag.....what in the world is going on with me ? maybe im just turning into a weirdo or something


----------



## Firefox

or preggers?! weird smells sounds like a good sign, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Smile4me

sma what cd are you on? 

Yay for everyone bding... I will be in just a few more days lol :)


----------



## lisaf

Ready2B - I had 4 follicles and only have 1 healthy bub in here! So try not to worry about it too much! ;) (I was a bit worried until my first scan... got teased a LOT by the girls on here too about how many I had in me :haha:)

davies - the progesterone dilemma SUCKS... I don't have much good advice for you on that.. but I can't BELIEVE you didn't test this morning!! :rofl: Torture just made worse!!! :) My doc told me to stop if BFN at 14dpo (on the 1 cycle they let me take it before BFP). I think I went to 15 or 16dpo though :shrug: 
I just couldn't give up hope until then... I say since you are 15dpo today... keep taking the progesterone until tomorrow morning's test! Then you basically know for sure :hugs:

I hate hate hate hate hated being in that limbo!!!


----------



## snl41296

HEY LISA when u find out what u are having? or did u find out already? and I missed it


----------



## daviess3

Thanks Lisa thats what i think!! tomorrows d day!! how u doing? xx


----------



## lisaf

I'm fine girls, its a boy! (very long story there, and I don't have total confidence in the doctor's determination so we're getting a private scan just to confirm! :haha:)

Oh, and not sure if you other clomid girls here really want to know this, but the ratio of boys to girls in the clomid club graduates is SHOCKING... its 11 boys, 1 girl and one staying team yellow!


----------



## snl41296

boys I will go for it!


----------



## daviess3

Oh Lisa thats fab!!! How exciting i thought clomid had a higher percentage of girls than boys!! I dont care either way!! XX


----------



## floofymad

Hey all,
AF got me tonight so will be picking up clomid tomorrow and maybe giving it a go tomorrow night.
Acupuncturist said it's a 'drying' drug so what do you girls do to combat that and the lack of cm?....


----------



## lisaf

It didn't affect my cm much
Robitussin does thin it out though which can help... I think grapefruit juice is another trick lots of girls use?
Preseed is a great back-up plan though! :)


----------



## floofymad

Yeah I'll stock up on grapefruit I think. Used pre-seed for months with no success, but hopefully it'll work with clomid...


----------



## caz & bob

aw lisa thats good hun a boy i have one afm dont no whats going on but i have bad pain in my left side dont no if its o aw not but dont think cuz its to early x x x


----------



## hlynn

my second baby was a clomid baby and shes a giiirll..if im able to have more children im sure all the others i have will be giirlls..just have a feeling i probably wont ever get a boy :haha:


----------



## daviess3

Floofy sorry af showed but get clomidding!! Join the gang lol! I take evening primrose oil for cm im the same as Lisa clomid didnt dry me out but i hardly ever have ewcm so epo made that happen so worth a go hun?
Hlynn i defo heard that clomid has a higher percentage of girls to boys but as we are trying at the time of ov it does make more sense to get boys!! Who knows eh i just want one!! 
Caz hows the bubs?? I cant wait to see my nephews sat there 1 (on fri) 3 (a monster) and 7 ( little brain box) all boys so lots of cuddles for auntie sarah!! were taking them to lapland uk which is in kent they meet father xmas make ginger breadmen with mummy xmas make toys with elfs etc see huskys reindeers there little faces!! 

Well girls didnt test today as my tests didnt turn up!! bummer! So i have 3 ov tests left so i did that instead an got a near pos!! well it was bit lighter but what does that mean?? i want this to be my month!! x


----------



## lisaf

it could be good news, but I didn't play with my OPKs until I had my true BFP :shrug:
Do you have an HPT for tomorrow morning?


----------



## daviess3

Yes last one till my new ones arrive oh i hope they come tom!! Post has been rubbish as they have a backlog from snow!! will test tom!! X


----------



## daviess3

im really tired have veiny bbs an like spots but there not spots on my nipple area really thirsty, lost my appetite tonight had sore bbs last few days but not so much today!! x


----------



## lisaf

maybe save your FMU in a cup so you can test with that when the tests come?
If they don't... what's your plan with the progesterone?


----------



## daviess3

Oh I don't no!! I kinda don't want to give up yet! Maybe I didn't ov till later is going through my head! I wish I didn't play withnmy temps on ff now! Coz that didn't dhow me
Ov it's only that I had peak on my cbfm I was convinced I ov that day!! So I am gonna give it couple more days! I can't hurt myself can I? It only delays my cycle? Is that right? Did u use suppositties? I found my urine samples are really oily an I Have a lot of creamy cm but is that from the prog?? Xx


----------



## lisaf

It DEFINITELY does not hurt.. just delays your period (some women break through anyway) I took the progesterone until 18dpo one cycle I think... it was one where I got a line on a test once... started spotting, started the progesterone... didn't get another positive test but just kept holding on.
My next cycle was natural by the way and was right on track so it didn't mess up my next cycle!

EDIT - um... I remembered wrong, lol I never took it past 14dpo apparently... on that cycle I thought I took it longer, I waited for a blood test on the morning of 15dpo ... when it was negative I skipped my progesterone that night


----------



## ttcbaby117

happy 12 weeks britt! WOW time is flying by!


----------



## sma1588

Smile4me said:


> sma what cd are you on?
> 
> Yay for everyone bding... I will be in just a few more days lol :)

im on cd 19 already. i o'd on cd 12 maaaaybe 13



lisaf said:


> I'm fine girls, its a boy! (very long story there, and I don't have total confidence in the doctor's determination so we're getting a private scan just to confirm! :haha:)
> 
> Oh, and not sure if you other clomid girls here really want to know this, but the ratio of boys to girls in the clomid club graduates is SHOCKING... its 11 boys, 1 girl and one staying team yellow!

i would love to have a little boy first. that kinda the pattern in my family but i would also love a little girl so it doesnt really matter



snl41296 said:


> boys I will go for it!

lol me too. i would love for OH to have his little boy first and the little protector:thumbup:


----------



## lovepink4

hi everyone, i wanted to know if anyone could help me. im on my 3rd round of clomid, and im cycle day 9 now and still spotting from my period. i had normal heavy flow days 1-3, then medium on day 4 and have been spotting very lightly ever since. does anyone have any ideas? im gonna call the dr tomorrow


----------



## snl41296

Hey girls I have a question My script for 100MG of clomid should be here in 2 weeks, It maybe too late to start for this cycle, Can I take 2 50MG ?If not no biggy I will just take my 50mg on CD 3-7


----------



## Lisa84

Our prescriptions are given in multiples of 50mg. I am on 100mg so have to take 2 50mg tabs so you will be fine xx


----------



## snl41296

I figured no harm done! I mean its just clomid and I wanted 100 mg for this next cycle. Hope it happens. I have myself out this month already and I am not even due for AF till the 27th :rofl: just because we didnt :sex: enough, so I will wait for af then start 3-7 with 100mg. Hope that works then. since everything came back good for us.


----------



## amy_1234

Hi ladies hope you dont mind me popping over, I just wanted to remind you that the clomid really dries up your cervical fluid! you can buy many sperm friendly lubricants such as preseed and concieve plus but i really dont recommend them. My advice to you all which is the only thing i did differently was i started a course of evening primrose oil i took 3000mg days 1 to 14 and we started trying from the day my period stopped.

I concieve on my third month and i swear the evening primrose and the ultra early bedding was my savour, also the evening primrose oil acts like a happy pill so i fount whilst i was on it i was so much happier and i lost weight clomid can really depress you.

good luck ladies and i really hope you all get your bfp's very soon xxx


----------



## lisaf

any news from those testing?


----------



## Lisa84

I tested this mornin at 10dpo (ignore the ticker) and got a :bfn: :( xx


----------



## lisaf

:( sorry lisa! Its still early though!!!


----------



## Smile4me

yea its def too early Lisa dont lose hope!

Davies, Win... whats the 411? lol 

Im cd3, can't wait to see the FS on 1-11-11 :) 

How's everybody doing on their Christmas shopping?


----------



## daviess3

Hi girls got my tests this evening i saved this morning urine but couldnt test it till7pm from 6am this morning an was bfn\!! did one this evening an not sure if very faint bfp or evap cant see it on pic will test gain in morn!! prog again tonight just in case my right nipple looks like it changed shape!! is that normal? x


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all well its like a blizzard her non stop snow woopppp x x x


----------



## daviess3

I take that back think defo evap!! Caz where are you hun? xx


----------



## caz & bob

st helens not far from wigan and liverpool x x x


----------



## daviess3

ah bless u white xmas for yu im in essex so dont want it till sundaythem dont care any news winston? xx


----------



## tmc97138

I will give my hopefully shortened back story. 

My honey and I have been TTC for 5 months now. This is my first cycle on Clomid. My doctor prescribed Prometrium to get my period rolling then I would start 50 mg Clomid on CD2. 

On Day two of the Prometrium I started spotting brown. This usually happens before I start my period naturally. It was only on CD 27 too. I informed my doctor and he told me to stop taking the Prometrium and start Clomid the next day. 

Clomid day 1=CD2 instead of regular red heavy flow starting the brown spotting got lighter. 
Clomid day 3 (today)=CD3 is completely non existant. My doctor is on vacation until the first and I don't know what to do. I am so frustrated because I feel like I have failed this cycle already. Maybe I jumped the gun starting. 

Is all lost for me?


----------



## hlynn

my dr has me start clomid no matter how light my period is..as long as i take a test first and its negative..i take it days 5-9.

hey ladies i have a question..i just started temping this month..i never really wanted to before because i have 2 daughters that both sleep with me (toss n turn all night) and one still wakes up every night for milk and what not :dohh:
but anyway. here are my temps that i try to take every morning..i cant really take it at the exact same time every morning..i just try to as close as possible when i get at least four hours of uninteruppted sleep
cd 2- 97.62
cd3-97.49
cd4-97.25
cd5-97.44
today (cd6)-97.22
i started temping on cd 2 because i went out and got a thermomentor on cd 1
are these temps..like good..they seem to go up and down a lot..maybe because i cant ever get good nights sleep :(


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies, i dont know whats going on but i feel like im going to be out this month again. but the only thing is im having some things go on that i dont have all the time so im at a loss...........ive had cramps since 1/2 dpo and now about 9dpo its just getting worse like AF is gonna show any day now


----------



## snl41296

sma1588 said:


> hey ladies, i dont know whats going on but i feel like im going to be out this month again. but the only thing is im having some things go on that i dont have all the time so im at a loss...........ive had cramps since 1/2 dpo and now about 9dpo its just getting worse like AF is gonna show any day now

crossing fingers for us but I dont have much hope, I am bloated and craving sweets the only time I want sweets is AF time :nope:


----------



## sma1588

thats the only thing i actually wanna eat. everything else just sounds and taste nasty. these cramps r worse than my cramps i have all the time though. they last a few seconds strong then go away for a few seconds. its mostly in the middle like AF but pinches on the right side


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: :wave: hellrr ladies!
sorry i haven't been on lately been busy at my husbands office now that college is out...now i gotta catch up on the accounts work. I go away on Tuesday to pick up my baby girl Shelldenae' her name is sounds like Shell-da-nae (my 11 months old yorkie) he name is bigger than her body lol. She will be coming home (to Bermuda) with me. I sooo can't wait. I we back home on the dec.24 enough time for Christmas!

hope all is well with everyone! Get your :sex: in and for those who af came i am so sorry. i see we are till pending with :bfp: so i sure hope we get some before/during/after the holidays! :dust: to you! chow for now my peps! hee hee :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

tmc - welcome! If your doctor told you to start the clomid, then I wouldn't worry too much. Once I started taking the clomid my period would dry up/vanish. They basically want to start a period as one way of confirming for sure that you aren't pregnant and to refresh the lining. Some girls take clomid without starting a period first and it still can work for them!

hlynn - its fine to start temping a little late.. many women don't temp at all during AF. My temps fluctuated a lot. Have you considered using fertility friend? Its AWESOME :) Its free and will actually help you interpret your temps! 

davies- you got me excited with the faint bfp/evap, but I'll try not to get my hopes too high... are you testing tomorrow then stopping the progesteron if its bfn?

sma - is this you first clomid 2ww? Clomid can make normal PMS things more intense... BUT you're not out until AF shows!


----------



## sma1588

lisa- yes it is and thats y im so confused because theres lots going on as the days go by but i dont know if its from the clomid,pms or symptoms. but i kinda have a feeling im gonna be out this month just like all the other months


----------



## lisaf

well its best to be prepared instead of getting your hopes INSANELY high like I did on my first cycle :dohh: I got sore boobs for the FIRST time in my life ever... so I thought for sure I was pregnant... umm, nope, just the clomid :dohh:

Cramping is not a bad sign exactly though. It is SOOOOO common to start cramping early in pregnancy!


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

HI YA GIRLS!!! I am back from my vacation, and have had a busy week this week, and gosh this is the fastest moving thread around hahaha!!

I ended up getting my expected visit from AF on thursday...and off to start my 2nd round of Clomid. My progestrone from my last round of clomid was very low (6) which is actually the lowest I have had... which to me seems very odd. FS was happy with my CD10 results on my first round of Clomid my FSH lowered and my Estridol was pretty high which to him I guess meant I responded well, I went from a FSH on CD3 of 11.3 to a FSH on CD10 to 4.7... but really odd my progestrone was only a 6... I had an unmedicated progestrone level of 15.4 in June and another one in October of 11... but now on Clomid it went down to 6 ... dont get it.. anyway he raised my dosage for this month to 100 ... so well see what that does!! and I get my Sonohysterogram on Monday... hoping I get good results, and they dont come back with some type of unforeseen issues "down there".

Also my damn temps are all over the place, I really can not trust them I get dips and peaks all through my cycle, I really dont think thats going to be a good gauge for me. 

I am going to go back now and try to read threw this thread to see what I have missed out on.


----------



## winston83

Sorry didn't get on yesterday well today I got a bfn again so I'm not testing anymore it would have showed by now if it was going to so I think the witch is just messing with me now I defo won't be testing anymore this mnth I'm not going to be a moody bad tempered cow over Xmas so I'm going to take a step back and not even think about the whole ttc for a couple of weeks xxxxx


----------



## Giftmum

Hi ladies,
How is everyone,
I'm 4dpo and there's no symptoms yet ,this is my first cycle on Clomid ,previous cycle symptoms normally starts 1dpo.
Has anyone experienced this i hope this is a good sigh.

Lisaf, how are you doing?


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls hope your all enjoying the weekend i am glad the kids have finished school now i can have a lie in woopp been on the field with the dogs in the snow they love it x x x


----------



## winston83

Hiya caz we got snow aswell it's great not havin to do school run and my hubby took this week a's extra holiday so he finished today so his alarm won't be waking me up either woo hoo xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

ttc been your temp is all over the place; have you tried doing it down south (vee-j) its so much better and staple try it and you will be surprise...its so much different then in our mouth...


----------



## 35_Smiling

winston83 said:


> Hiya caz we got snow aswell it's great not havin to do school run and my hubby took this week a's extra holiday so he finished today so his alarm won't be waking me up either woo hoo xx

winston you got snow and i got the sun...lets switch...i never seen snow in real life only on TV:blush:


----------



## caz & bob

its great isnt it winston i will put a few pic on later to show you what its like here its about a foot deep aw 35 whis i had sun not snow x x x


----------



## winston83

35 I can see y u would want to swap there somthing fairytale about snow at Xmas I love it but I wouldn't say no to a bit of sunshine mind lol how u goin anyway babe xx


----------



## sma1588

we have rain in southern cali who wants to take that?i dont like the rain so much. its been in the 80s here last week then it just turned into rain its so weird. by x mas it will probly be 80 again............


hows every doing?


----------



## winston83

Hey sma doing okay got bfn again today so am giving up with testing a bfp would show by now so just waiting for witch to show how u goin xx


----------



## lisaf

hey sma - that heat wave was so weird and now the rain! Totally agree with you!! :)


----------



## sma1588

win- im doing ok just wondering what in the world is going on. cant wait to test on x mas eve...

lisa- it seems like a few x mas's ago we had a hot week to. we had the air on in the house it was so weird but yet in summer we have rainey days this weather makes no since to me at all


----------



## lisaf

ttc1st_at_40 said:


> HI YA GIRLS!!! I am back from my vacation, and have had a busy week this week, and gosh this is the fastest moving thread around hahaha!!
> 
> I ended up getting my expected visit from AF on thursday...and off to start my 2nd round of Clomid. My progestrone from my last round of clomid was very low (6) which is actually the lowest I have had... which to me seems very odd. FS was happy with my CD10 results on my first round of Clomid my FSH lowered and my Estridol was pretty high which to him I guess meant I responded well, I went from a FSH on CD3 of 11.3 to a FSH on CD10 to 4.7... but really odd my progestrone was only a 6... I had an unmedicated progestrone level of 15.4 in June and another one in October of 11... but now on Clomid it went down to 6 ... dont get it.. anyway he raised my dosage for this month to 100 ... so well see what that does!! and I get my Sonohysterogram on Monday... hoping I get good results, and they dont come back with some type of unforeseen issues "down there".
> 
> Also my damn temps are all over the place, I really can not trust them I get dips and peaks all through my cycle, I really dont think thats going to be a good gauge for me.
> 
> I am going to go back now and try to read threw this thread to see what I have missed out on.

Hey! So I looked at your temps, and its possible you ovulated on CD15... which if you had your blood drawn on 7dpo, that would have made it really 5dpo.. Just a thought :shrug:
I have a friend who got progesterone of 15 on unmedicated cycles, got a 15 on her first clomid cycle, then got a 13 on her 2nd clomid cycle and got her BFP that cycle. BUT, I do agree that a 6 is too low! And if you did ovulate later, then your LP was shorter which is also an indication of low progesterone.
I hope the 100mg gets you up higher like it did for me.
my temps were all over the place too... my acupuncturist blamed it on stress but I'm also thinking the B vitamins I was taking might have contributed since some of the girls taking them have reported erratic temps...

hope some of that helps a little!?


----------



## caz & bob

heres some pics girls of the snow her sorry there all like that dont no how to turn them round x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0084.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 7









Photo-0085.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 7









Photo-0086.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 6









Photo-0087.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## snl41296

popping in to say hello I have finally got online today I baked about 40 different cookies from 11am till now 6pm I am so beat and cant wait to go to bed


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls snl love cookies x x x


----------



## leasap

im on cd 2 today and started clomid 100mg today.....

anyone want to buddy up?

Also does anyone know roughly when u OV on clomid?? the calculator i used online said the 28th, which makes its CD 11

thank u x


----------



## winston83

She came cd1 for me today going to have a break till after Xmas now so I can relax and enjoy it hope u r all ok xxx


----------



## HoneyWright

Hi Ladies

Can I join you? After several years of trying to get help i have a new consultant who has given me clomid. AF cramps started today and I will be due to start taking clomid on christmas day. Due to the side effects would you suggest i wait until the cycle after to start? I dont really want to bring in the new year with massive depression due to clomid.

Any advice greatly received.

Sarah


----------



## Wait & Hope

CD1 for me too winston :cry: I'm also having a break from clomid and going 'natural' until I decide what to do next. Ah well, at least we can have a drink over Christmas and enjoy ourselves! :wine: In fact feel like drowning my sorrows right now :haha: I'll have one for you too :hug:

:dust: To all ladies still hoping for a Christmas miracle!:hugs:


----------



## Joyful09

Leasap...I ovulate on day 14 -15...clomid didn't change my cycle...do you temp? That helps me see when I ovulate & to confirm ovulation...fertilityfriend.com is helpful to me
Winston...sorry for your disappointment I how you can relax & enjoy your Xmas with no stress
Honeywright...my first cycle of clomid I did have some mood swings during the 5 days that I took it this cycle I had none, but some have no side effects. I would not waste a cycle if I had a chance to up my chances of conceiving on clomid
Wait&hope...sorry you are feeling down...did you ever have a post coital test? They don't do them much anymore but I just had one and it showed my cm as being opaque so not ideal for transporting the sperm through the cervix & that is a side effect of clomid...so I tried preseed this cycle cause everything else checked out fine...my FS suggested trying an iui which my insurance does cover so will try to see if DH would be up for that maybe in Jan or Feb...hoping you get your BFP!
35smiling...are getting a new dog? Is that Xmas present? Glad you are feeling like yourself again
Snl...all those different cookies sound yummy!!!
AFM...checking out of Disney & going to spend 2 days at my mom in laws...looking forward to going home


----------



## snl41296

So sorry girls that all got AF :hug: that sucks ... I am just waiting for next week to come around and me be in the same boat as you all.. then taking 100MG 3-7CD lets see how that works.


----------



## leasap

hi Joyful09 i dont temp no, tbh im up different hours for work, so would always be different temps, i have got FF but just trying to get used to it, and now my periods are becoming natural, fingers crossed they are finally coming back and i can use FF more.

if i just enter the data every day, does it still work out when i ovulate??

i have got loads of ovulation sticks so going to start testing prob from CD 8 or something...... just fingers crossed with my cycles hopefully coming bk might b easier to conceive xxx


----------



## lisaf

HoneyWright said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can I join you? After several years of trying to get help i have a new consultant who has given me clomid. AF cramps started today and I will be due to start taking clomid on christmas day. Due to the side effects would you suggest i wait until the cycle after to start? I dont really want to bring in the new year with massive depression due to clomid.
> 
> Any advice greatly received.
> 
> Sarah

Hey there! I remember you from the Agnus Castus thread. I really hope clomid works for you :hugs:
As for the side effects, I had almost none. On the 2nd cycle, about week 2 of my cycle, I got very down about TTC... not depressed exactly, just pessimistic that it wouldn't work. It lasted about a week then lifted. I usually got a little down during week 2 of my cycles while on clomid... but then again, TTCing is a bit depressing, isn't it?

The choice is yours, I just know I was too impatient to wait, lol!


----------



## HoneyWright

Thanks Lisa, congrats on your pregnancy :)

I am impatient to start (have waited so long to get clomid) but have heard such horror stories, I thought I would ask the experts advice! I think i will start next week as long as I can get to the chemist through the snow :)


----------



## lisaf

HoneyWright said:


> Thanks Lisa, congrats on your pregnancy :)
> 
> I am impatient to start (have waited so long to get clomid) but have heard such horror stories, I thought I would ask the experts advice! I think i will start next week as long as I can get to the chemist through the snow :)

Very few of us here had horrible side effects tbh! Some got headaches or hot flashes.. but most of us didn't. The depression doesn't seem too severe.
I only had 1 mood swing and that was on the 100mg!

and thanks! I hope clomid works as well for you!:thumbup:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Caz: you are so luckyomg SNOW I am soo jealous! I wish I was there! It looks so beautiful!

Win: Sorry the :witch: showed her face! DratI am doing great nowhad a odd pain down there on the left side this morning wired. I hope its nothingor its prop still sore not sure what went on but now I am feeling great. Yes the snow really brings out the Christmas I am jealous of you guysI am going Dallas on Tuesday but it doesnt snow there either. I will be in the Cedar Hill area around highway 67Im going to pick of my yorkie from my sister but be back before Christmas

Sma: nope you can have the rainwe got rain right now Arggg Sun yesterday rain todaythe joy of living on a island:growlmad: I am doin great tho and you?

Lisaf: I am glad we dont go through heat wave hereBUT I so wish I was somewhere else living; this island is 26square miles long. Which says it all so how are things my dearall finished for Christmas?

Leasap: sorry I am way down on cd 20 today:blush: good luck on this cyclehere some :dust: for you! I ov between cd 15-16 for me but my cycle is 30 days so it depends how long your cycle issorry not much help here

Sarah aka HW: your more then welcome here and trust me this forum is full of information! Good luck on this cycle and :dust: for ya to!

Wait & hope: so sorry the :witch: showed up today I hope you get cheered up soon. Good luck on the natural cycles I was on clomid for 3 months then took two months off and this cycle is the first one back on clomid but I dont think I have much luck got at hsg done and my left tube is blocked so I gotta try harder but I will keep my fingers and toes cross for the both of us! :dust: to you!

J09: hey chicky Ooo yes this is my gift this year:happydance:I purchased her back in May but she has to get two rabies shots and other stuff before I could bring her home. Now I have my permit to do so what a present. shes going to be my babyselfish it is I even got her neutered:blush:if I cant get prego she cant either:haha:I know selfishness is a B*&% :dohh:but its okayshe will be my baby:thumbup:

:hi::wave: Everyone else I hope you had a wonderful weekendnow I gotta go got lots of work to finish here before I fly out. Here some :dust: to everyone!


----------



## sma1588

lol well its not only on the island u get weird weather like that. its like that in cali too, it can be sunny and raining its so weird...
im doing ok had some major cramps and my back was hurting like hell yesterday from sitting to long other than that doing ok cant wait to test though


----------



## 35_Smiling

sma1588 said:


> lol well its not only on the island u get weird weather like that. its like that in cali too, it can be sunny and raining its so weird...
> im doing ok had some major cramps and my back was hurting like hell yesterday from sitting to long other than that doing ok cant wait to test though

where is cali? never heard of it. Bermuda has a tendency of three seasons in one day...autumn in the morning, summer in the afternoon, and winter in the evening :dohh:its still beautiful here but the issue i am having its too small and i can't just get in my car and drive because i will end up in the Atlantic Ocean after driving for 1 hour and 45 minutes! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

Cali=California :)

In the region I live in, we get 'June Gloom' where its overcast almost all of june and the sun doesn't come out until 2-4pm! :) 
We dont' even get hot summers until Sept!


----------



## 35_Smiling

:dohh:thanks lisaf...:blush: lol

wow i guess i should complain...NOT i would still love to be living elsewhere:winkwink: all well


----------



## lynz0117

hi guys im lynsey and im new to this site. me and my partner of 6 years have been ttc for the past 3 with no success. doc has finally put me on clomid 50mg this month will be my first time but still waiting for period at present. has anyone got any success storie they can share with me that are resent please. need a little hope. xxx:baby:


----------



## caz & bob

hiya hun there are lots of success story hun load have got there bfps off clomid x x x


----------



## lynz0117

not sure if u will get this but i am very confussed???:wacko:
got ur private message and cant work out how to reply lol. xxx


----------



## lynz0117

thanks caz and bob, hope it all goes well. x


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

hey 35 smiling... thanks for the response...

no I have not tried temping "down there" I very well may have to because Ill tell ya what my temps are all over the place, just because I peaked on my 1st day of my +opk ff used that as my O day, which I know is incorrect.. because that specific day I didnt even get an +OPk until the evening, my afternoon one was negative, and my CBFM didnt even rich high until the next day, so my temps and LH surge did not coorespond last month at all... but then again all through out my cycle I get peaks and dips.. weird

and lisaf thank you as well for responding, my low Progestrone was strange and My new FS likes to do the Progestrone test on CD24 so that is what I did this cycle and your right I think I O'd on CD 14 or CD15 actually (not on CD13) so the progestrone testing was actually done on 9-10 DPO...so perhaps it was tooo late in the cycle, and the progestrone started to dip back down... gosh I dont know... I am a little worried going into the 2nd cycle of Clomid with the raised mg (50 to 100) when it appeared I responded well to the 50... guess he was concerned that my progestrone for some reason was low on the Clomid (when in June and October I was unmedicated and my progestrone was Normal) gosh I dont know.

Now tomorrow I go for my saline sonogram, I did hear that the HSG tends to help out fertility because it can clear out some minor blocakge, but did anyone hear the same for the Saline Sonogram, does that help with fertility at all? any of you girls get that done ? He did start me on some antibiotics yesterday and I have to take it until Wednesday, and also told me to take 800 Ibropen 1 hour before the test, for pain... gosh I hope its not painful!!


----------



## winston83

Well my lovelies I decided that we would take a 4 hour walk with the boys and the village santa sleigh to raise money for the boys footy teams have now warmed up and had a few drinks really looking forward to Xmas just watched the descent part 2 now watching lost boys my fav film ever hope u all have a great weekend xxxx


----------



## lisaf

lynz0117 said:


> hi guys im lynsey and im new to this site. me and my partner of 6 years have been ttc for the past 3 with no success. doc has finally put me on clomid 50mg this month will be my first time but still waiting for period at present. has anyone got any success storie they can share with me that are resent please. need a little hope. xxx:baby:

hi Lynz- There are several girls (myself included) who concieved with the help of clomid. My issue was low progesterone after ovulation and clomid definitely fixed that for me.


----------



## lisaf

ttc1st_at_40 said:


> lisaf thank you as well for responding, my low Progestrone was strange and My new FS likes to do the Progestrone test on CD24 so that is what I did this cycle and your right I think I O'd on CD 14 or CD15 actually (not on CD13) so the progestrone testing was actually done on 9-10 DPO...so perhaps it was tooo late in the cycle, and the progestrone started to dip back down... gosh I dont know... I am a little worried going into the 2nd cycle of Clomid with the raised mg (50 to 100) when it appeared I responded well to the 50... guess he was concerned that my progestrone for some reason was low on the Clomid (when in June and October I was unmedicated and my progestrone was Normal) gosh I dont know.
> 
> Now tomorrow I go for my saline sonogram, I did hear that the HSG tends to help out fertility because it can clear out some minor blocakge, but did anyone hear the same for the Saline Sonogram, does that help with fertility at all? any of you girls get that done ? He did start me on some antibiotics yesterday and I have to take it until Wednesday, and also told me to take 800 Ibropen 1 hour before the test, for pain... gosh I hope its not painful!!

If your blood was taken at 9-10dpo that can definitely explain why it was low... BUT.. on a medicated cycle, they consider 15 (US figures) to be the normal... so a 6 means it was possibly a 10 at 7dpo, but I doubt it was a 15.
10 is enough to get pregnant, but of course its 'usually' higher on medicated cycles.
I think its ok that your doc upped the dose. I was nervous about being on the higher dose myself but it was exactly what I needed. (I was nervous because my GYN told me he wouldnt' up the dose as long as I was ovulating on the lower amount :dohh:)

I think the saline test does the same boost/clean out as the HSG... the only difference is they type of dye/fluid and the type of imaging they do... the physics of clearing the tubes is still the same :shrug:


----------



## snl41296

So what should I think of this Had to share :winkwink:....... LMAO 
DH says to me I have a feeling you are PG this month, HE NEVERRRRRRRRRRRRR in 9 months has he said this. I said I have NO FAITH OR HOPE THIS MONTH, He said I just have a feeling you are.. I said I hope u are right. Normally I say every month I have a good feeling about this month, this time No faith. I told him I just dont see it happening the 2 times we did it :nope: maybe its a good thing. Maybe I will BE IN TOTAL SHOCK IF I AM


----------



## wanting2010

HoneyWright, I'd definitely be too impatient to wait for the next cycle. I was really nervous before I started Clomid due to hearing so many horror stories about side effects and such. On 50 mg my only side effects were hot flashes, slightly increased irritability, and I had a couple episodes of dizziness. It really wasn't bad at all, and nothing like I anticipated from listening to some people describe their side effects. I'm on 100 mg on my second cycle, and I was nervous that a higher dose would result in more side effects, but so far, so good. =)

I just took my last dose of 100 mg tonight. I'm going to wait til CD 12 to start OPK's, I think. We're doing SMEP again this cycle and will start BDing every other day tonight!


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl: who knows maybe his is right this time...lol:hugs:


----------



## sma1588

snl- hopefully he is right and u will be really excited. wht is he saying that was it just a random thought or was it because of something he decided to say it.......

my OH hasnt even thought of it, i dont think anyways. he just asks me why im such a grouch and i tell him because i feel like shit and i have been hurting now for awhile so yes im going to be a bitch....i think if guys had all the same problems that we have it would be a completly different story


----------



## HoneyWright

Thanks Wanting, good to hear nothing bad happened on 100mg for you.

I started with brown CM this morning so AF is on its way so let the clomid begin!!!


----------



## snl41296

sma1588 said:


> snl- hopefully he is right and u will be really excited. wht is he saying that was it just a random thought or was it because of something he decided to say it.......
> 
> my OH hasnt even thought of it, i dont think anyways. he just asks me why im such a grouch and i tell him because i feel like shit and i have been hurting now for awhile so yes im going to be a bitch....i think if guys had all the same problems that we have it would be a completly different story

nah he just said He has a feeling I am :shrug:


----------



## Mum2miller

my dh said he had a feeling i was and it came true, maybe they can tell when they have done a good job lol


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls snl hope you are hun fx for you well afmi have had o pain for 2 days now so hope i o soon x x x


----------



## Lisa84

Hi ladies, I have started spotting so it looks like its onto cycle 3 of clomid i go :cry: xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry she got you hun 3 time lucky hey hun x x x x


----------



## floofymad

Hey all,
Sorry you're spotting Lisa.... F x for next month x 

What does clomid do to everyone's cycles and ovulation dates?...This is my first month and trying to work out when to book Day 3 tests for next month.... Is Ov day likely to change or be the same as before?


----------



## snl41296

wanted to show u girls a picture I took of hailey this morning before school. 
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/IMG_29942.jpg

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/IMG_29842.jpg


----------



## caz & bob

aw she is lovely hun x x x


----------



## sma1588

awww shes to cute...

asfm- i did another test this morning and it was negative again so i really do think im out this month and that cramps r building up to AF


----------



## Lisa84

Aww your daughter is booootiful xx


----------



## winston83

Evening lovley ladies how has everyones day been good I hope well I'm in full on af at the mo but I'm gna not take my clomid this mnth I wana relax and enjoy the festive season hope u all have a fantastic time this Xmas xxx


----------



## floofymad

What does clomid do to everyone's cycles and ovulation dates?...This is my first month and trying to work out when to book Day 3 tests for next month.... Is Ov day likely to change or be the same as before?


----------



## Firefox

Hope you have a fab xmas too winston, sounds like a good idea taking a break to enjoy the holidays!


----------



## Joyful09

Omgosh I just wrote out a long message & included everyone & it was lost when I posted
Snl...that would be awesome if your husband was right & it was adorable that he said that & your DD is a cutie patootie
Mum2miller...how you doing? That was so neat that your hubby thought that
AFM...we are still visiting my in laws and my hubby turned to me this morning & asked if my temp went higher...he is so cute he doesn't even know what he is talking about but my temp did rise today on CD6 & if it stays I could have a triphastic chart...here's to hoping
Winston...sorry you are feeling AF & hope you enjoy the holidays w/o thinking about your cycle
Lisa84...sorry you are spotting
Sma1588...sorry you tested negative
Floofymad...clomid didn't change my cycle at all it is still been 29 days ov on the 14-15th


----------



## snl41296

So girls I caved and tested I dont even know what DPO I am but I felt the need to test. It was :bfn: I figured that. Like I said I dont think I am this month. My CBFM is blinking M already so I may get AF christmas =*( I am bloated beyond! and just plane blah :cry: sweating like crazy, thats normally a sign AF comes around I hope christmas she DOesnt come and just waits till after that to show up... :cry: I just keep saying to myself But when God when will It be our turn :cry:


----------



## snl41296

Lisa84 said:


> Hi ladies, I have started spotting so it looks like its onto cycle 3 of clomid i go :cry: xx


:hug: sorry lisa I caved and tested myself I have no idea what DPO I am either but it was :bfn:


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks hun xx The spotting is now full blown AF :cry: 

O well onto round 3 i go. Silver Lining is it means i can have a drink....or 10 at xmas :happydance: Think i am going to try and forget about it a bit this cycle and hope i get knocked up during a drunken xmas fumble hahaha 

I have one more cycle of Clomid before i have to go back to the FS to discuss my options. I think they will give me another 3 months. OH has said that if it doesn't happen this cycle then i can start going to Acupuncture and see if that helps :) I hope i don't need to go but i'm quite excited at the thought :) 

I'm sorry you got a :bfn: hun :hugs: It will happen for us i'm sure of it xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

Does anyone think me goin on 150mg instead of 100 is a good idea
iv been given extra clomid so it's no biggie and my bloods last cycle were just 17.7 which is borderline for ov I belive
any ideas wu be fab xx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls kel i would give it a go hun why not well think im coming down with something i feel terrible today its my oh birthday in the morning wooppp carnt wait x x x


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: :wave: popping in to say hello. i am about to board my flight going to pick up my yorkie. this is a short trip and i should be on daily lol lol
chow for now! gotta go before i miss my flight!:dohh:


----------



## keepsmiling

Anyone else think it's a good idea xx


----------



## Lisa84

I think with your blood being borderline it can't do any harm. I'm no expert but i think there wouldn't be a high risk of hyper stimming with those bloods.

Why don't you ring up the FS and ask what his plans for you are with you only having borderline bloods. You don't need to tell them you are planning on upping your dose but he may something about upping it in the future that will make you more confident to do it independantly, if ya know what i mean xx


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm not seein fs til march and web I wnt last ime he just said to continue with clomid til I'm bak xx


----------



## Lisa84

If it was me i'd give it a go. Like i said i doubt you will do any harm and if you are not seeing him till March i wouldn't want to wait that long as i would feel like it was time wasted xx


----------



## keepsmiling

Yuh bugger it I'll try 150 this next moth xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Are you still getting follicle tracking or just blood works? x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies, I hope everyone is doing well and we all have a wonderful Christmas, good cheer, lots of laughs, and oh yea some drinks :)

SNL ...love the pic of your dd momma, she's adorable.
I'll post some pics of my girls on Christmas after I reveal their new bedrooms lol


----------



## keepsmiling

Just bloods bow but but not with fs just docs xx


----------



## Lisa84

Sod it hun! I reckon you could handle triplets anyway lol xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

Haha I'd be over the moon with one little miricle 
I think I wil do it and c of it makes a difference on my bloods xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies!

Im an old timer coming back :cry: Ive been TTC now for roughly about 20 odd cycles and also had a break to get married for 7 months. I gave it a few cycles after we got married naturally, then got peed off so decided to take the last 2 cycles of clomid I had left after I tried it last time. 

My HSG was clear, DH's SA not fantastic. We're waiting for our next FS appointment 28th Feb. 

This round of clomid hasnt treated me too badly, hot flashes, headaches and moodiness but otherwise Im feeling OK. 

Best of luck everyone with your journeys xxxxx :dust:


----------



## hlynn

floofymad said:


> What does clomid do to everyone's cycles and ovulation dates?...This is my first month and trying to work out when to book Day 3 tests for next month.... Is Ov day likely to change or be the same as before?

i think most ladies it changes..most of the time makes it a little later i think..but for the ladies who take it because they ovulate super late anyway its supposed to help make it sooner..i ovulate on cd 17 on clomid..but i dont normally ovulate on my own so not sure if it changed miine or not sorry i couldnt be much help


----------



## floofymad

Thanks Hlynn, just don't want to miss it! I've read people saying it can be later, and also earlier! x


----------



## winston83

Hey girls floofy I never watched my cycles before but I o on cd 17/18 on clomid 
Kel Hun I'm on 150 mg and haven't gone into hyper so should be fine I'd risk it for a biscuit lol gl xxxx


----------



## KellyW1977

hey ladies

Right im confused now! At my appointment with the FS he said they like to see progesterone over 30 to show ov happened (UK) mine was at 19 on day 21 so he prescribed clomid 50mg days 2 - 5, so I did this last cycle and the results are in and my level is 39.... the lady at the clinic who gives us our results said they like to see it between 40 -100 so we are increasing the dosage to 75mg next cycle... do you think ive ovulated?? I detected the surge and by my account am 8dpo, I couldnt resist but POAS and it was a BFN but it is still super early I guess, or am I out? oooh god this is soooooo long-winded and confsuing!

any help appreciated lol xxxx


----------



## daviess3

Hi Kelly i had same as u my results were 17 my doc said a result over 30 is fine over 40 is excellent so i would say ur all good hun i started on 50mg now up to 100mg!! Had 1 mc 1 chemical I didnt no but as i had low prog i have been from this month taking suppositries (work just luck a tampax) they cant do any harm an can help hold onto baby if it implants 8dpo is very early for a bfp ur defo not out yet! Ask doc about prog though im gutted i never knew till after my losses may just be a coincidence but ya never no!!
Well I stopped taking prog 3 days ago no af as yet!! confusing! havent tested anymore as def should of shown by now an so not wasting tests if not here tom morn will do one more test got an appointment with doc thus anyway so!!
Hows every1?? soz ii havent been on here i had manic few days trying to go to lapland uk got stuck on m25 in snow then ended up in london then been working shopping work dinner non stop!! No time to poas! lol hows all the testers?? whos next?? xx


----------



## lisaf

davies - sorry AF is holding back for you.. it usually took about 3 days after stopping for AF to come from what I remember so you should be close!

Kellyw- Anything over 30 is ovulatory (and actually, even your 19 was ovulatory, just with progesterone so low that your lining may not be prepared enough for implantation or to support a pregnancy), but they usually see numbers go a little higher than that on medicated cycles. Since they're only upping your dose 25mg it sounds like a fairly safe thing to do, but you did definitely ovulate.
Docs for some reason like to say you didn't ovualte if you don't hit the magic number they're looking for :dohh: Girls who don't ovulate report back that their levels were 2 or lower! BIG difference between that and 19 and 39! :)

And its definitely too early to tell just yet! :) FX'd you'll get your BFP and not need another round!


----------



## hlynn

hey ladies
i just got home from my appointment.
i talked to my dr about everything today and she said that after this cycle..if i get my period she will do the sperm count test 
and also the test that injects dye into u and checks ur tubes to make sure they are clear.
she wont do anymore clomid until those tests are done..
im relieved actually..as long as no bfp this month at least i can feel like im doing something more!
she said she cant imagine that its anything to do with the sperm though, because weve been pregnant 3 times.
but i did have a surgery on one of my tubes about 2 years ago..so that one could be blocked i guess..she said u only need one tube to be open though.
she just said to do the cycle like normal do the opks and call when positive for the progesterone test.
and then if i get AF call right away and set up all the tests and everything..so now i just want the end of this cycle to be here already!
this is gonna be a looong month
do any of u ladies know how this works..i mean what if my tubes are blocked what do they do? 
and if they arent and the sperm is fine she said she will send me to an RE..what do they do if the sperm is good and tubes are clear and im ovulating?


----------



## lisaf

I think there are procedures to unblock tubes but I'm not sure they're too successful :shrug: Don't quote me on that! It just seems like when both tubes are blocked they move you right to IVF.
I should also add that my radiology office gave me a paper that said that 80% of the time, a blocked tube on the HSG test may end up being clear when the do a laproscopy (sp?) ... so its still not a for-sure that its blocked if that makes sense.

If the tubes are clear and the sperm are good, you'll go see an RE... they have different opinions on stuff and may want some testing before deciding what to do next or may suggest you move right into monitored clomid rounds with IUI. It really varies a lot based on what the doctor thinks of your information and history and doctors often have different opinions on what treatments are best etc...


----------



## hlynn

thanks :)
i just hope that this month i get pregnant and dnt need the tests.
my dr let me know that the sperm test is about $100 and the tube test is about $700
which we can afford but i know that moving onto other stuff like IVF and IUI is a lot more expensive
she did say that if sperm is good and tubes are clear that she will do 2 more rounds of clomid
and then after that she will refer me to an RE..and im assuming if my tubes are blocked or somethings wrong she will just refer me right away
she said that before they send anyone to a specialist they like to have evidence of ovulation (medicated or not), clear tubes and good sperm
and if all those things are good and still no pregnancy the REs do other stuff..so now i just want to know if im out this month or not!
i was so happy to hear the news but now im like UGH this time is just going to DRAG by

can i ask what the difference is between IUI and IVF? sorry im not too familiar with these things


----------



## daviess3

Well as usual Lisa your right!! Lol had sex tonight an that done it cd1 for me now!!! I didn't do clomid last month after Chem had break do you think I should do clomid this month? Or have another break going to docs so hopefully will get my referal now!! I feel ok coz it's Xmas but not great at the thought of starting new year not pg!! What do u all think?? An I am gonna take epo an aspirin an folic acid what's best days for epo an aspirin?? Help!!! Xx


----------



## hlynn

floofymad said:


> Thanks Hlynn, just don't want to miss it! I've read people saying it can be later, and also earlier! x

yeah it can go either way i think. i also think it just depends on the situation, some ladies are on it because they dont ovulate at all..some are on it because they ovulate too early and the eggs arent mature enough and some because they ovulate too late in the cycle..i would just make sure u use opks and also BD every other day throughout ur cycle..thats what i do..just so i cover all bases :flower:


----------



## lisaf

Lol... davies... I love being right :rofl:!!! But of course I'm sorry the witch showed up! Have some alcoholic drinks for me this Xmas, ok? :hugs:

hlynn - the RE may still want to run some hormone panels from you on specific cycle days... GPs/GYNs don't always run all the stuff that an RE wants to look at.
As for the costs of tests, make sure first that insurance won't cover it... then if they won't, find out if they are cheaper if you pay 'cash' (cash or credit card at time of service)... my HSG was going to be $1,000 but by paying cash it was only $400.

IUI is when they 'wash' the sperm and put them right in your uterus near ovulation (your ovulation may or may not be medically stimulated for this). 
IVF is when they stimulate the heck out of your ovaries then harvest your eggs, mix them with the sperm outside your body, then transfer fertilized eggs back.
(thats the great big over-generalization of the 2 different methods anyway!)


----------



## hlynn

wow the IVF sounds like it would be very expensive
my ob told me that the test to check tubes is about $600-700 and the sperm count is $100
she didnt mention anything about paying cash or not..maybe thats just for the REs? 
ill ask though for sure
do u know how much IUI and IVF is? probably different everywhere huh?
man..i just hope i dont have to go through all these tests and just be pregnant this month!
the dr told me that my progesterone levels are like beyond great.
she didnt give me numbers..but she said they are wonderful..now im just wondering what the heck is going on why no BFP!
do u know if its better to BD every other day or every day? i just really want to have the best possible chance this month!
i started taking the baby asprin on cd1 to help thicken my lining
i started taking FertileCM supplements after AF stopped..they are supposed to help with lining and also make more EWCM
DH is on his second month of taking fertilaid vitamins for men
im going to be doing opks every day faithfully this time but im going to start using FMU
because even though ive been ovulating for sure ive never gotten a fully positive one using afternoon urine and i remember ovulating at the beginning of the year i used FMU and got a positive
and we are going to start BDing every other day..unless anyone thinks every day is better?


----------



## lisaf

every other day is just fine... if you want you can go every day once you have a positive opk..

and prices vary a LOT... but IVF usually is safe to estimate around $10k a pop!

I found a very reasonably priced fertility clinic and for IUI it was going to cost me $800-1000 per cycle. 
IVF was totally out of my price range.
If they want to try you on other ovulation meds like injectibles, it can cost $350-1000 per cycle just for the meds.

I wish your GYN would tell you the progesterone numbers! :dohh: My GYN told me my numbers were 'fine' when they were below 10! Yes they were ovulatory, but they were always below 10! Not good!
Did your GYN also run a test on CD3 for FSH and LH and estradriol (sp?)


----------



## daviess3

Do you think I should clomid Lisa?? Xx


----------



## hlynn

she just said they are VERY high..she didnt tell me the exact numbers but told me like 3 times that they are GREAT..higher than she thought they would be..so unless shes exagerating (sp?) a lot im guessing they are pretty good!
yeah i dont know if i could afford IVF..we would have to do some saving up for sure. we can afford the tube test and sperm count and could afford probably around 2-3 IUIs or medicated cycles whichevery they want
im just hoping that this month works without having to do all the tests!
im going all out and trying everything! gonna use preseed once i get my positive opk also. 
im determined!
ive tried about everything it seems like! 
the first month we were BDing every other or every day but we did miss the 2 days leading up to ovulation..we BD on the day of though and bfn..
the second time we tried every day and bfn still..
this last month i tried the relaxed approach..BD every other day, no opks, nothing else besides the progesterone test and DH started fertilaid vitamins..bfn :(
now this month im using the determined method! im doing everything possible!
already got my clomid done, started baby asprin cd1..started fertileCM after AF..DH continuing fertilaid, gonna BD every other day and when i get positive opk BD 3 days in a row (day before ovulation, day of and day after and also use preseed those 3 days)..gonna lay with legs up for half an hour after we BD..anything else i missed? lol


----------



## lisaf

davies - now that you had 1 cycle after your chemical/miscarriage, I would give the clomid another shot... its one of the best ways to get your progesterone up high on the front-end instead of trying to save it on the back-end.

hlynn - lol, you could try using softcups! I did that instead of putting my legs up! Worked for me and was much less messy! :haha:

A 'great' progesterone number might have been 15, lol...which is actually perfect. I've heard stories of girls who were told their numbers were fine only to go to the RE and be told they weren't :/
I've also heard girls told their numbers were fine, but they were tested on the wrong part of their cycle :dohh:
Yours sounds like she's pretty smart so far though!

I know what its like to face the financial crunch of what you can afford... i figured if there was any hope of affording IVF, it would disappear if I did a few rounds of IUI etc :dohh: Really tough call... depends on your age and how much time you have left to save up etc. Sometimes there are scholarships given out to finance IVF for those who can't afford it.. I'm not too much of an expert on that stuff!


----------



## hlynn

i have thought of soft cups..heck might as well go get them tomorrow..im going all out this month!! i want the very best possibility of pregnancy.
i also thought like u did..i might be able to afford the iui or medicated cycles but then after that i would be broke...so the little hope i would have of having enough for IVF would be gone..it will be a VERY hard desiscion for us if we end up down that road!
but anyway..my dr just calls in the clomid to take on days 5-9, makes sure i check an hpt before i take it...has me call when opk positive and then 7 days later i get progesterone test done. then they call me and just give me a yes/no answer..they dont discuss numbers with me.
but i got pregnant with my second daughter on clomid..first time taking it 50mg day 5-9..took an hpt on the day i expected my period and positive! 
soo easy..so of course i thought that it would be that easy again..
so i took it last year in novmeber and december and didnt ovulate at all..
so was moved to 100mg in january..ovulated and yupp pregnant..
but about 5 days later started bleeding and had blood work done that showed i was pregnant but dropping numbers..
so early m/c..
so with 2 pregnancies that happened the first time i ovulated..i jus thought that when i started it again as long as i ovulated i would fall pregnant again! wrong :(
i just finished my 4th round this time around..been ovulating every time..so strong im in pain for the whole day, bloated, barely moving off the couch..
and the dr said progesterone numbers are very good.
she even did an hpt today because she said they were so high this last month that she just expected a pregnancy! :wacko:
so im just like wondering what the hecks going on? since i know i was pregnant in feburary..i called them on a friday to let them know i was bleeding and they had me check a test and it was positive but i couldnt go in until monday for blood work..so i bleed all weekend and by monday my numbers were 30..so i have no idea how high they got too..but thats a pregnany right? so if i got pregnant less than a year ago..what r the chances my tubes got blocked in that time or DHs sperm decreased that much?


----------



## lisaf

yeah, it doesn't sound likely that you have a tube blockage... though I suppose if DH's sperm had an issue it wouldn't show up on a regular SA.. it would be more likely a chromosonal thing and much more extensive to test... usually sperm that are defective just don't make it to fertilization.

With 2 early mc's I would really be interested in your progesterone numbers. There are times where if its borderline/low and you took extra progesterone it could save a pregnancy, but sometimes it would just stop the bleeding but not make the pregnancy any more viable if that makes sense. I hate how they make you wait for 3 mc's before they consider some of that stuff though.
If the levels were high enough to suspect pregnancy, I'm betting they were in the 'safe' zone... but hey... my progesterone was 15 at 7dpo on my BFP cycle.. and by 9dpo it was up to 21.... my HCG was a 7 though! So I caught it on a 10miu pregnancy test, but it woudln't have shown up on most other pee tests! 
Are you only 8dpo right now? Its possible you could be pregnant but just not have levels high enough for most pee tests!


----------



## lisaf

oh... the HSG can also show structural abnormalities in the uterus though... so that might be helpful... in case you have fibroids or polyps or a septum that can cause implantation to fail?


----------



## hlynn

no i havent ovulated this month yet..im on cd11 and usually ovulate on cd17..so still awhile to go..i wish i could ovulate a couple days sooner! lol. but as long as i do thats the thing. im just kinda wondering why the other times were so easy and this time isnt easy at all..im hoping i wont need the tests done and will get my bfp this month..but im glad that if i dont i have another option besides just taking the clomid all over again for the 5th month in a row


----------



## lisaf

Why would your doc have you take a progesterone test today then? ??? Huh? Thats so confusing?


----------



## hlynn

no she had me do an hpt today sorry i might have accidentally said progesterone..she looked at what my progesterone levels was from last month and said it was so high and i told her that ive been having short periods and lots of cramps so she wanted to check a pregnancy test again just to be sure..ive already taken my clomid this time around and just waiting for ovulation..i had an app with her for today to have a yearly pap done and we just discussed the ttc stuff too..i was there for almost an hour!


----------



## lisaf

huh... well I guess she figured you might have been one of those rare cases where you get a period/bleed but are still pregnant... 
but now I'm even MORE curious what your numbers were :dohh:


----------



## hlynn

yeah well thats what happened to me before..i was pregnant but bled for a couple days on the day i expected AF and had a negative hpt the day before, so took the clomid and started bleeding again and found out i was pregnant and thats when i waited all weekend and by monday the numbers were only 30..so maybe she just thought it could happen again :shrug:


----------



## snl41296

I thought when AF comes you get dry? :wacko: I woke this morning with tons and tons of CM I am alittle confused on what to think with this? its not clear more like white, I keep checking for AF thats how wet I am sorry TMI I mean my CBFM is blinking M for af its on day 26 :shrug: I wonder what it means. I dont Like to read into anything To be honest. I dont like to get my hopes high. :winkwink:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm had loads of egg white cm this morning x x x x


----------



## floofymad

snl41296 said:


> I thought when AF comes you get dry? :wacko: I woke this morning with tons and tons of CM I am alittle confused on what to think with this? its not clear more like white, I keep checking for AF thats how wet I am sorry TMI I mean my CBFM is blinking M for af its on day 26 :shrug: I wonder what it means. I dont Like to read into anything To be honest. I dont like to get my hopes high. :winkwink:

I thought that too, however I've been keeping an eye on CM for last few months and I definitely have lots of cm even on day AF starts.
Hope it's a good sign for you!


----------



## keepsmiling

Just a quick question if my cp was very open on cd 16 ish bit def closed now on cd 22 wud u say I'd ovd already xx


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

this is my 2nd round of clomid taking 100 mg day 4-8 (last month was 50 mg day 3-7) but have just gotten some rotten FSH values... In june My FSH was 8 (unmedicated) which is considered good, but last month before I even took my first clomid pill my FSH was now at 11.3 well on to my 2nd round of Clomid and my FSH was 15.3 which is reallly really high. I asked the nurse how the heck it jumped so much and her response was "honey your 40" lets just finish off this month with the Clomid since you already started on it, and well try to see what we can do from there!! I am in tears ! I knew my odds were against me I am 40, and dont think Dr will continue me on Clomid since my FSH is so high now, and hubby is against IUI/IVF... I am incrediable crushed thinking I will never be able to conceive with all these odds against me.


----------



## Firefox

snl41296 said:


> I thought when AF comes you get dry? :wacko: I woke this morning with tons and tons of CM I am alittle confused on what to think with this? its not clear more like white, I keep checking for AF thats how wet I am sorry TMI I mean my CBFM is blinking M for af its on day 26 :shrug: I wonder what it means. I dont Like to read into anything To be honest. I dont like to get my hopes high. :winkwink:

Hey snl, just noticed you use a CBFM too, just wondering how reliable you find it? Do you always get a peak fertility on it?

Ive been using mine again (used it last cycle on clomid and reset it after ov drilling) but still no peak fertility (been stuck on hight for last 7 days)..but have had a temp shift and all other signs to say that I have ov'd. Just wondering if similar has ever happened to you?


----------



## Emryn

Well I am in a bit of emotional turmoil, and I hoped I could get some advice. I had talked myself into taking a break this month, but as this is my CD 3 I panicked and called in my prescription for my 4th month of clomid. I don't know what to do. We have been trying for over a year. Husband is fine. I ovulate on 50 mg of Clomid. Here lies the problem the month before last my Progesterone was 34, this month it was 13. Last month my lining was 10 mm, this month it was 7. I know officially everything is "okay". But it doesn't seem to be going in the right direction. My periods have changed this month too. It's hard for me to see the point of taking this pill to stimulate ovulation when it doesn't seem to be leaving anything to support a pregnancy. Another concern I have is progesterone. She has me on supplements; however, I don't start taking them until after CD21. As I typically O around CD 12, I feel that several days are wasted. Several people start 3 days after O. Does anyone have any words of wisdom on when would be a good time to start progesterone?


----------



## daviess3

I started my progesterone on 3dpo hope that helps. I have just had a month off an gonna go back to clomid this month!! i have always got pg on 100mg 2-6 but going to doc tom an im going to discuss possibly taking clomid 100mg 3-7 or 4-8 anyone got a sucess stories on these days? 
Caz well done hun do u normally get it?? i dont really you taking anything for it like epo?? hows winston an smile?? hows evryone else? xx


----------



## HoneyWright

Hi Ladies 

Hope you are all doing well, I hope there are some BFP's in the making for Christmas.

AF got me today so this is now officially my first cycle of clomid. Have been advised to take from day 2-6. My Dr also said that I will Ov on day 14 and AF will turn up on day 28, now I know that is not true, but just wanted to check? Im not being monitored so I will monitor myself (Temp/OPK) and just wanted to make sure I do need to do this as I may not Ov at all let alone on exactly day 14!

Thanks all, happy to be joining you on this clomid journey.

Sarah


----------



## wanting2010

A textbook cycle would have ov on day 14 and AF on day 28, but not everyone has a textbook cycle, not even on Clomid. Definitely use OPKs and temp to help pinpoint ov. Will you be having CD 21 bloodwork done to see if you do ov?


----------



## lisaf

Emryn said:


> Well I am in a bit of emotional turmoil, and I hoped I could get some advice. I had talked myself into taking a break this month, but as this is my CD 3 I panicked and called in my prescription for my 4th month of clomid. I don't know what to do. We have been trying for over a year. Husband is fine. I ovulate on 50 mg of Clomid. Here lies the problem the month before last my Progesterone was 34, this month it was 13. Last month my lining was 10 mm, this month it was 7. I know officially everything is "okay". But it doesn't seem to be going in the right direction. My periods have changed this month too. It's hard for me to see the point of taking this pill to stimulate ovulation when it doesn't seem to be leaving anything to support a pregnancy. Another concern I have is progesterone. She has me on supplements; however, I don't start taking them until after CD21. As I typically O around CD 12, I feel that several days are wasted. Several people start 3 days after O. Does anyone have any words of wisdom on when would be a good time to start progesterone?

Those are still great progesterone levels for US figures... 
Your lining may be better if you take a cycle or 2 off though... but I understand completely about the panic of going all natural!

I understand about the levels going down.. but my friend had 15s on her natural cycles and her first clomid cycle, then had a 13 on the cycle she got her BFP. 
Anything above 10 is GREAT! If the blood isn't drawn 7 days after ovulation, it might come out lower than it really is getting to at its peak.

My doc wouldn't let me take progesterone until 7dpo. This is because he wanted to see what my blood levels were first to make sure the clomid was treating me correctly... once you start the progesterone it can affect your blood level results and they won't have as accurate a reading. So if you are doing blood tests each cycle, then wait on the progesterone. 
I had a level of 15 on my 7dpo test, so my doc didn't have me take the progesterone... then I got my BFP at 9dpo (blood test) and my progesterone was up to 21.. my doc had me start the progesterone anyway as a safeguard, but it all worked out great for me as you can see.

:hugs: I hope you figure out what to do, sometimes its hard but better to listen to your doctor's instructions.
(the cycle my progesterone was a 4 at 5dpo, my doc had me start progesterone supplements right away)


----------



## sma1588

cd 28 for me still no AF or watery cm so i guess that means i have awhile longer before AF but i do have the bad cramps. i emailed my gyn to ask for a hcg blood test so if thats - then i will wait untill next week then start provera


----------



## snl41296

Firefox said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> I thought when AF comes you get dry? :wacko: I woke this morning with tons and tons of CM I am alittle confused on what to think with this? its not clear more like white, I keep checking for AF thats how wet I am sorry TMI I mean my CBFM is blinking M for af its on day 26 :shrug: I wonder what it means. I dont Like to read into anything To be honest. I dont like to get my hopes high. :winkwink:
> 
> Hey snl, just noticed you use a CBFM too, just wondering how reliable you find it? Do you always get a peak fertility on it?
> 
> Ive been using mine again (used it last cycle on clomid and reset it after ov drilling) but still no peak fertility (been stuck on hight for last 7 days)..but have had a temp shift and all other signs to say that I have ov'd. Just wondering if similar has ever happened to you?Click to expand...

I LOVE IT got PG in 2 months with DD :thumbup: Yes I always GET A PEAK. I always ovulate so it just tells me when and its normally around CD 14/CD 17 no later no sooner. On clomid same stuff I ovulate same time too. I love it I guess the egg and sperm just have to meet and it be the right time


----------



## snl41296

sma1588 said:


> cd 28 for me still no AF or watery cm so i guess that means i have awhile longer before AF but i do have the bad cramps. i emailed my gyn to ask for a hcg blood test so if thats - then i will wait untill next week then start provera

sorry u are cramping :hug: I am right behind you I am sure :cry: I am CD 26 so anywhere from CD 28 to CD 31 AF will arrive.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi girls,
I hope everyone is doing well. So, I just went to the bathroom and I noticed pinkish brown tinted cm. I think I am around 6-7 dpo and I do not ever ever spot this early. I also felt mild af like cramps earlier, but it's way to early for my period. Just wondering if this has happened to any of you girls and this is my first month off of clomid.


----------



## sma1588

snl41296 said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> cd 28 for me still no AF or watery cm so i guess that means i have awhile longer before AF but i do have the bad cramps. i emailed my gyn to ask for a hcg blood test so if thats - then i will wait untill next week then start provera
> 
> sorry u are cramping :hug: I am right behind you I am sure :cry: I am CD 26 so anywhere from CD 28 to CD 31 AF will arrive.Click to expand...

ya it sucks but then again ive been cramping since 1 dpo and its just getting worse so im not to sure if its AF or not. i got a very very faint line on a IC today and the other day so im not to sure if its an evap or what its is but either way i would be happy if AF came on its own or i get a bfp i just dont want AF to come on x mas day


----------



## lisaf

Ready2B - I think thats a good sign actually! Its hard to get your hopes up, but I don't think spotting before AF is something clomid causes...
EEK, I'm excited for you!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

lisa,
I am not getting my hopes up either, but OMG I have a good feeling. I was in shock when I seen it and I was like am I miscalculating, cause that has never happened to me this early in my cycle. I looked at my calendar and I am right on with my days, so I hope this is it.


----------



## daviess3

Ready2beamom wow implantation bang on time!! Very excited for u!! Lisa do u think I should take aspirin for lining? When do u take it all way through? X


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi Davies,
I hope it's implantation. Here is a ton of :babydust: for all of us. I don't know what else it could be. I guess it could be a number of things, but I am praying it's implantation!!!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Davies,
My FS has me taking a baby aspirin a day,so I would say take one.


----------



## snl41296

when is AF due ? ready I cant wait to see Its exciting ....


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi SNL,
Af is due to show her face next Thursday or Friday. I am getting so excited, because I really feel like this is a good sign. I have never had pinkish brown cm this early. I am so glad I have Christmas Eve and Christmas to keep me busy. We are leaving on the 26th for Florida and will be gone for a week, so that will keep me busy too.


----------



## wanting2010

Ready2beamom- I sure hope it's implantation for you honey! So exciting. It definitely sounds promising. 

I've been having some sharp pains around my ovary area since last night. It's not constant, just off and on. I'm hoping and praying that it's the Clomid working!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi Wanting2010,
When I was on clomid I definitely felt sharp pains around my ovaries. I think the clomid is working for you.


----------



## wanting2010

Ready2BaMommy said:


> Hi Wanting2010,
> When I was on clomid I definitely felt sharp pains around my ovaries. I think the clomid is working for you.

I definitely hope so! I had some weird twingey feelings last month on 50 mg but unfortunately didn't ov. The sharp pains are new so i hope it's a good sign!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Wanting,
I think it's a great sign. My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies

Crikey this board moves sooo fast :shock: Im so sorry Ive only been able to skim read though as Im at 'work' :dohh:

Hope that the clomid is working for you all.... its my last pill today :yipee: and thankfully Ive not had as many of the nasty side effects like I did before.... just the hot flushes, emotional and headaches this time. 

Im not sure who mentioned it about the blocked tubes.... but when I had my HSG.... its was REALLY painful for me.... the radiologist seemed to think that I probably had a small blockage that the dye managed to dislodge, as the fluid took time to go through and she had to put more in iygwim. Just my personal experience and thought I should share. 

Best of luck to all those who are testing soon.... and best of luck to those who are popping out eggies soon! :dust:


----------



## snl41296

morning girls hope everyone is well. I hope there are some of us that will be getting a :bfp: for christmas. I doubt I am :nope: Tested today again with FMU and it was :bfn: I used a interent one and EPT one. Just to see a little light line would be wonderful. I dont even know what DPO I am. I really hope Santa doesnt Bring me AF on CHristmas :cry: If so Onto cycle #10 and I am doing 100MG this time of Clomid for a 4th cycle 3-7 CD I will be doing. I am going to have to talk to DH abou twhat we will do If we are NOT pg by my DD 4th Birthday. which is march. :cry: I really thought by next year I would be PG or at least giving birth in 2011 :cry: But 2011 is coming to an end I got 2 more months to try for a 2011 baby. It seems so Scarey if you think about that for a Pregnant woman... :cry:


----------



## floofymad

SNL, hope you're not out and F x for a BFP for you!

23rd December:
Don't know what's going on today. Seem to have a decent amount of CM, and then discovered EWCM! Second time I've had it ever! Also had stabbing pains in both ovaries on and off. Surely this can't be Ov. I'm only CD8 today. If it is, then we're screwed this cycle. Yesterday DH went to do his SA, cause I thought it would be too early for us to BD. We BD later anyway (oops) but it all fell out! (I assumed this was because cervix would still be closed?) so if I Ov today then we'll miss it.
DH's 17 year old is here today so there's no BDing! 

Do you guys think I could be Oving on CD8????? Usually without clomid it's CD14/15 x


----------



## daviess3

Floofy do you temp or use opks? i find i get cramps an really bloated in the run up to ov!! I would say i was ov early but its just them getting it ready i think! an you can get ewcm b4 to an after i think! If i was you i would use opk`s they will give u the best idea!!
Well me im cd3 gonna take clomid tom i think but im gonna chill out htis month im gonna have a little drink on boxing day! X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls think i have got the flu feel really ill x x x


----------



## snl41296

caz Hope u get well soon love


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hey girls,
Hope you all are having a wonderful day. I am running around like a crazy woman, trying to get things ready for Christmas and vacation!!

I had lighter brown cm today with a bit of red, just a small amount. My lower abdomen feels sore and I am not sure why, it's more on my left side it feels like. Not sure what my body is doing, but something is going on. We shall wait and see I guess...


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hope you feel better Caz. :hugs: Seems like quite a few people I know are sick with the flu! Knock on wood but I have not had the flu in years and I would like to keep it that way, cause the last time I had it, I felt like I was going to die. Not fun!


----------



## HoneyWright

Im offically part of the clomid club, just taken my first pill :)


----------



## floofymad

daviess3 said:


> Floofy do you temp or use opks? i find i get cramps an really bloated in the run up to ov!! I would say i was ov early but its just them getting it ready i think! an you can get ewcm b4 to an after i think! If i was you i would use opk`s they will give u the best idea!!
> Well me im cd3 gonna take clomid tom i think but im gonna chill out htis month im gonna have a little drink on boxing day! X


Hi Daviess, I'll try some OPKs tomorrow I think. Really hope I haven't missed it. Don't know much about EWCM cause only had it twice ever now!


----------



## daviess3

I haven't had it much but always seem to get it at funny times! I defo think it's to early yet clomid shouldn't change that for you. 
Welcome to the club honeywright feel free to moan vent your anger laugh an cry, along with all of us! This website has been such a help to me after what's been horrible few months for me! I joined after first mc after 4 months on clomid an have since been on a rollercoaster but the girls on here certainly get you through we all share tips good times an bad. I'm pleased I joined an merry Xmas to all clomid club girls, remembering my angels at Xmas an everyone else who has suffered a loss merry Christmas gorgeous angels xxx


----------



## snl41296

Hey girls Been crying all day today :cry:
I finally told my MOM who I am NOT CLOSE WITH AT ALL whats been going on with me :cry: was it a good idea not sure. steve doesnt think so. she can not be trusted but just felt the need to :cry: told her how long we have been trying and so on. tests done, and such. I hope and pray I can trust her NOT TO OPEN HER MOUTH to people. I just pray to God she will. I just know I am out girls, I checked my cervix today as well and its hard and firm right before AF shows thats how it is. I said to my cousin today I just hope christmas day I dont get it b/c thats when I am due :cry: I honestly think as well FRER or EPT would have picked up anything by now. CHristmas is sat. I lost hope for this month and it HURTS :cry: DH is just sick of my crying. I just cant help this feeling :cry: I want to be happy I really do because its christmas time but I just can't help but feel like just crying :cry:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Awww SNL I feel so bad for you. I really hope your mom does not betray you and go running her mouth. I know no words that I say are going to make you feel 100 percent, but you know what even if AF does show, it's on to start 2011 off with a BFP, you may not go into it with a :bfp:, but you can start the year off right with one. :hugs:


----------



## snl41296

Ready2BaMommy said:


> Awww SNL I feel so bad for you. I really hope your mom does not betray you and go running her mouth. I know no words that I say are going to make you feel 100 percent, but you know what even if AF does show, it's on to start 2011 off with a BFP, you may not go into it with a :bfp:, but you can start the year off right with one. :hugs:

Thanks ready It means alot :hugs: to have support by you all. Just took a hot shower and cried my eyes out had to just get it out DH came in the bathroom and said are u ok? are u crying I said no LMAO but he knew I was and tried to make me laugh and said I have cold cold water I will poor on you he trys so hard..... had some chocolate wine too for the first time, can u imagine I am PG opps LMAO I only had like a little in a little shot glass, I tried it out it was really good... :thumbup:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Awww sounds like DH was really trying to be there for you. I love this group of girls, everyone is so loving and there for you if you need to vent.

I love chocolate wine, you will have to try the chocolate raspberry wine if you are not preg this month. It is so yummy! I think you deserved a shot of that yummy wine!


----------



## Joyful09

Caz...I hope you feel better it's awful to be feeling sick especially during this time of year.
Snl...awe big hugs to you dear...you sound like you had a rough day I am so glad to hear that your husband was being supportive gotta love that
Honeywright...Congrats on your first clomid pill
I wanted to respond to others on the previous page but I am on my phone..hate that
I wish everyone a Merry Christmas and pray for bfp blessings for 2011
Thanks for being here to read for support, encouragement, & a listening ear


----------



## sma1588

AF got me this morning and is full force....so 29 day cycle for me. im sad that im not prego but happy i had AF come on her own


----------



## HoneyWright

Thanks Davies, and sorry about your loss. 

snl, sorry you are having a tough time hun, hope this is the cycle for you x

Merry Christmas eve everyone :)


----------



## Lisa84

SMA im sorry AF got you. I was like you on my first cycle. I was gutted AF arrivved but then relieved id had a normal cycle where i ovulated xx


----------



## snl41296

SMA ~ sorry AF got you I will be right behind you. I know it. then 100MG of clomid CD 3-7 Lets see if this helps alittle. 
I hope u wonderful girls have a WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS <3 we have about 30 people coming at 4pm I have alot to cook and do for today before they come.... 
Tested again and as I knew it :bfn: its ok I am going to enjoy myself today and tomorrow


----------



## Lisa84

snl - :hugs: 

Hope everyone has a fab christmas!! xxxx


----------



## daviess3

sma sorry hunny!! Have a drink like me for xmas!! I feel crappy soooo many people preggo an someone i no gave birth yest to a little girl an called her milly!! I wanted that name so it kinda hit me!! Doc is refering me though so thats good!! Merry christmas guys hope you all have a good one an hers to us all getting a bfp in 2011!! Thanks for getting me all through girls love you all xxx


----------



## KellyW1977

hello ladies, I tested yesterday at 10DPO and :bfn: but Im not suprised as I feel out if that makes sense? Ill test once more in the morning at 12DPO then leave it till after AF is due.

If this isnt the one then looking forward to next cycle and increasing my Clomid dose, at least my numbers were up which is good news! 

Merry Chrsitmas to all xx


----------



## floofymad

Merry Christmas all.
My stabbing pains and cramps have died down again today. Now getting a cold - yay! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## wanting2010

Sma- sorry AF got you honey. But the good news is you ovulated and had a normal cycle! That's awesome! 

I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas. I'm just trying to get my mind off TTC and enjoy the time with my family.


----------



## snl41296

merry christmas to all my girls <3


----------



## sma1588

thanks ladies...and the good news is i wont be hurting so bad 2morrow because the first day and a half are the worst days ....


merry x mas every 1


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you all have a wonderful xmas and new year x x x


----------



## winston83

Just wanted to wish all u gorgeous girls a merry Xmas and a fab new year will be taking a break for a couple of weeks going to enjoy myself get pissed and have fun but will b bk in the new year with all my ttc stuff from amazon lol enjoy and lots of babydust to u all hope there r some bfps next time I check in big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

hi everyone! as promised here is my new addition.
Shelldena' Simons lol (Shell - Don - Nae) 
born Sunday, January 24, 2010 black & gold

The first thing she did when we got home! lol she refused to eat on the flight and between airport ~ DFW to MIA then MIA to BDA (check the bowls "Diva" soo cute had to get them! lol


Check out her "Totally Spoiled" gene dress how cute.


I took off the purple jacket to get a photo of her pink one but i think she was like mommie i am tired stop the photo shoot! :dohh:


What she had on today was the purple sweater with her pink jacket. She was about to run away from the camera! :haha:


Here is a better photo of her. Gotcha girl! lol


----------



## sma1588

shes too cute just be careful with putting the clothes plus the jacket on her. they get so hot and overheat pretty easy. we have a short hair chihuahua and she gets really hot in just a shirt 



ouch these cramps suck!!!


----------



## daviess3

Enjoy winston!! Good morning everyone else merry Xmas to everybody all round globe!! Smiling she's cute my saint Bernard would love to play with her my dogs about 160lbs! She's scared of other big dogs! Haha only likes little ones!! Hehe anyway must go unwrappings starting don't want to miss out on all my presents!! Xx


----------



## snl41296

Merry CHristmas everyone! as a present SANTA BROUGHT ME AF :cry: I will be ok. every 30 days like clock work! :nope: I guess thats a good thing huh


----------



## wanting2010

Sorry AF got you hon! I hope your Christmas is wonderful regardless!


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> hi everyone! as promised here is my new addition.
> Shelldena' Simons lol (Shell - Don - Nae)
> born Sunday, January 24, 2010 black & gold
> 
> The first thing she did when we got home! lol she refused to eat on the flight and between airport ~ DFW to MIA then MIA to BDA (check the bowls "Diva" soo cute had to get them! lol
> View attachment 149408
> 
> 
> Check out her "Totally Spoiled" gene dress how cute.
> View attachment 149409
> 
> 
> I took off the purple jacket to get a photo of her pink one but i think she was like mommie i am tired stop the photo shoot! :dohh:
> View attachment 149410
> 
> 
> What she had on today was the purple sweater with her pink jacket. She was about to run away from the camera! :haha:
> View attachment 149411
> 
> 
> Here is a better photo of her. Gotcha girl! lol
> View attachment 149412

so cute <3


----------



## sma1588

merry x mas ladies...

snl- sorry AF got u...were only a few days apart again...im starting clomid tonight cd 3-7


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl: i am so sorry the :witch: paid her respect. don't worry i am sure this isn't my month too...so i will be right behind you in a few days. enjoy your christrmas and everyone too!


----------



## HoneyWright

Merry Christmas Everyone xxxx

35, wow cute dog

snl, so sorry hun :(

Im CD4 today and just took my 3rd set of pills. Can anyone tell me if its normal to get symptoms from clomid this early. I had really strange cramps in the night last night which I could only describe as in the ovary area???

Any suggestions on a BD plan? I was thinking every other day days 10-20?


----------



## Wait & Hope

snl41296 said:


> Merry CHristmas everyone! as a present SANTA BROUGHT ME AF :cry: I will be ok. every 30 days like clock work! :nope: I guess thats a good thing huh

Sorry the witch got you :cry: Just got to think New Year, new baby - 2011 babydust to you xxx


----------



## wanting2010

HoneyWright said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone xxxx
> 
> 35, wow cute dog
> 
> snl, so sorry hun :(
> 
> Im CD4 today and just took my 3rd set of pills. Can anyone tell me if its normal to get symptoms from clomid this early. I had really strange cramps in the night last night which I could only describe as in the ovary area???
> 
> Any suggestions on a BD plan? I was thinking every other day days 10-20?

I was having hot flashes within the first few doses, so I think it's possible to have side effects early on. 

Our plan is every other day from CD 10 onwards, then every day once I get a positive OPK. SMEP basically.


----------



## sma1588

starting round 2 tonight and i think im going to start my metformin again...was with lots of family and going out so i didnt want to be running to the bathroom the whole day


----------



## daviess3

How u doing sma? I took my clomid last night on cd 4 never tried that before so! U never no! Had my month off last month with no joy!! So will c this month I'm hoping doing it bit later will give my body better chance of keeping a good size egg! How's snl feeling today?? Smiling any news Hun u never no!! Someone may get one! Xx


----------



## HoneyWright

Thanks wanting, that sounds like a good plan :)


----------



## floofymad

Honey - My FS said to BD every other day in middle 2 weeks of cycle. We started CD8 and going every other day too x


----------



## ttcbaby117

happy holidays everyone!!!! I hope you all have a safe and wonderful holiday!


----------



## snl41296

Hi all. I start clomid 100MG tomorrow CD 3-7 lets see what the new year will bring. 10 months and going. we also talked last night about other things just incase I am not PG by march. we will do IUI not sure how much it is but thats our next step.


----------



## Joyful09

I thought we would definitely have a last 2010 BFP...I guess we are going to ring in the new year with our bfp's!
I woke up with temp that I was happy to see cause it was higher than the day before UGH! I thought cause I entered it into FF & it was a complete one degree drop it was 96.94 I thought it was 97.94, so AF will be here in a day or so...so that was my bad news than in my sadness I asked my husband if he would consider an iui cause he was not for clomid & didn't want to discuss anything more...until recently he let me take clomid so anyway my FS said my CM was opaque & the iui would bypass all that so he said YES so for January we are going to do it I hope we get our BFP!


----------



## snl41296

so girls what should I do here, start :sex: on the 6th for every other day or alittle later I should be ovulating around the 10th 11th? should I wait and start the 8th? 10th then 
12th? and so on? if I concieve this month (jan) the baby will be due on my DH's bday Oct 3rd how cool is that


----------



## Joyful09

Snl...if you don't want to wear your husband out I would start the 8th that way you will get him to participate easily during the most important 3 days 8, 9, & 10. I wish a Jan bfp for you that would be great to have a baby on your husband's bday. My daughter and I have the same bday 2/14 valentine's day.


----------



## sma1588

daviess3 said:


> How u doing sma? I took my clomid last night on cd 4 never tried that before so! U never no! Had my month off last month with no joy!! So will c this month I'm hoping doing it bit later will give my body better chance of keeping a good size egg! How's snl feeling today?? Smiling any news Hun u never no!! Someone may get one! Xx

doing ok the cramps r finally gone and i have probly 2 more days of AF but taking clomid again tonight cd 4 day 2 of clomid..... i hope it does the trick this time but at the same time i hope i can loose a few lbs before i have to put all that weirht on...


----------



## daviess3

Sma I no how u feel Hun never been so big in all my life just took my second pill last nit on cd 6 doing from day 4-8 this month! See what happens 100mg! I just want this year to end apart getting wed it's been awful but we have each other!! This years gonna be my year had enough 18months now ttc! It defo gets to you. I so want to give up! But not going to! Finally gonna get my referal! So that's good!! X


----------



## snl41296

:flower: morning girls just got over 2 feet of snow here for the first time and our snow blower broke last year FML :growlmad: 
AFM~ I am on CD 3 and I will be taking my first clomid pill tonight 100mg I am going to try just this cycle. I have been taking 50mg. I hope something works this time... we will be digging out all day today not fun...


----------



## floofymad

Good luck snl....
We've got loads here today as well. Wasn't even forecast!


----------



## daviess3

Floofy where r u hun? Ours has all gone now! Snl go for it Hun I'm doing 100mg this month to!! Xx


----------



## floofymad

daviess3 said:


> Floofy where r u hun? Ours has all gone now! Snl go for it Hun I'm doing 100mg this month to!! Xx

NE England - between Mbro and Newcastle. With the exception of about 2 days it's snowed pretty constantly since Nov 24! :dohh:


----------



## sma1588

hey we r all pretty much the same cycles again with in a day or two....well i made a doc app for the 11th of jan. so i hope i can get a few things changed as far as my meds and get a good weight loss plan figured out. i hope that will help but even just loosing some weight would make me happy too


----------



## winston83

Floofy we have had loads of snow 2 I'm in the ne a place called catterick not far from u how wierd hope u had a fab Xmas xx


----------



## daviess3

well no snow in essex!!! Boring!! Anyone near testing time? need some good news? xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

hi all! hope everyone had a wonderful christmas. considering you have the snow we have COLD RAIN and wind all day :growlmad: it was hot only one day and that was christmas...wired...well hope everyone have a safe NEW YEAR!!!:happydance:

Who is next to :test:for their :bfp:??


----------



## snl41296

30 inches of snow here we got the most and I HATE IT! but on a good note just took my clomid =) cd 3 100mg


----------



## Smile4me

Good evening ladies, I just wanted to check in with everyone and say I hope you all had a very Merry Christmas!! 

cd13 and having fun, waiting to see the FS 1-11-11 :)


----------



## snl41296

OMG girls I have never had any side effects on 50MG of clomid this 100MG is killing me with the night sweats I mean dripping with sweat no lie! windows open 19 degrees out and I am still sweating. I take it at night so I really dont have anything else, It was bad last night. I can't wait to shower, I just feel so sweaty. 4 more days to go with night sweats :rofl:


----------



## daviess3

I no how you feel snl mine kicking few days later!!just suffering emotionally atmo feel like it's never gonna happen!! Everyones with there children! I no I need to snap out of it but I can't! Poor oh is being good though! I'm on sofa he's taken dog out he's coming back were just gonna watch films an chill all day an eat left overs!! Xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:girls hope you all had a lovely Christmas and hope you all have a brill new year x x x x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Snl: wow that is a lot of snow. Today its very windy and raining again:rofl: sorry for laughing I had the hot fleshes on 50mg so omg this is what I am looking forward to if and when I go on 100mg!

Smile4me: good luck with your fs app! I hope all goes well. I had a good Christmasit was fair..

Daviess3: :hi: hope you had a good holiday! That sounds like a plan just chillin in watching movies

Caz & bob: :wave: yes sure did well as good as it going to be that isI sure hope news years is better! You have a wonderful time too!

:hi::wave::hugs: winston83, sma1588, floofymad, joyful09, ttcbaby117, honeywright, wanting2010, wait & hope, lisaf, lisa83, and if I missed anyone please forgive me!


----------



## daviess3

35smiling hope ur good hun lots of love girlys xx


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> Snl: wow that is a lot of snow. Today its very windy and raining again:rofl: sorry for laughing I had the hot fleshes on 50mg so omg this is what I am looking forward to if and when I go on 100mg!
> 
> Smile4me: good luck with your fs app! I hope all goes well. I had a good Christmasit was fair..
> 
> Daviess3: :hi: hope you had a good holiday! That sounds like a plan just chillin in watching movies
> 
> Caz & bob: :wave: yes sure did well as good as it going to be that isI sure hope news years is better! You have a wonderful time too!
> 
> :hi::wave::hugs: winston83, sma1588, floofymad, joyful09, ttcbaby117, honeywright, wanting2010, wait & hope, lisaf, lisa83, and if I missed anyone please forgive me!

:rofl: it was sooooooooooo BAD lmao


----------



## Pusskins

Hey, can I join? I've been on clomid for 5 cycles.
I am starting clomid 250mg next cycle.
Was wondering if anyone has taken that dose, if so, had any problems and/or successful?
Thanks


----------



## snl41296

Pusskins said:


> Hey, can I join? I've been on clomid for 5 cycles.
> I am starting clomid 250mg next cycle.
> Was wondering if anyone has taken that dose, if so, had any problems and/or successful?
> Thanks

here in the U.S. u are NOT suppose to take 250mg of clomid but there are people that DO take it on their own will. Do you Not ovulate? is this why? I am taking 100mg this cycle on my own free will. My cousin took clomid 250mg and Did indeed ge pg that cycle. good luck hun... crossing fingers for u


----------



## lisaf

When I first started reading up on clomid, I did read that taking up to 250mg was done (even here in the US)... I've just rarely ran into a girl whose doctor will let her go that high.


----------



## snl41296

lisaf said:


> When I first started reading up on clomid, I did read that taking up to 250mg was done (even here in the US)... I've just rarely ran into a girl whose doctor will let her go that high.

i agree Lisa Like I said I never heard of many woman taking 250mg but also my cousin did get pg taking 250mg and IUI


----------



## wanting2010

When my doctor first gave me an rx for Clomid, she told me that she will go up to 150 mg but not above because doses of 200 mg+ don't have a much higher success rate and the side effects are potentially much worse.

I guess it's one of those things that depends on the doctor.


----------



## lisaf

I have heard that if you have severe PCOS they are more likely to go up to 250mg... I just dont' want to scare pusskins if her doctor told her to take it! :)


----------



## Pusskins

Hey, nah im not scared :D
My history with clomid is: 1x50mg= no ov, 1x100mg= no ov and 3x150mg= only ov on two of them.
Had appointment with gyno and she said do max dose to give ovaries a really boost.

snl41296: did your cousin have many side effects?


----------



## wanting2010

lisaf said:


> I have heard that if you have severe PCOS they are more likely to go up to 250mg... I just dont' want to scare pusskins if her doctor told her to take it! :)

Oh no absolutely not!! I'm sure her doctor has taken her personal situation into account when making the decision to prescribe 250 mg. :thumbup:


----------



## HoneyWright

I am so glad I finished my Clomid yesterday, is it just me or do they taste bad!! Been crying like a baby for days, not helped by a bad cold.


----------



## snl41296

Pusskins said:


> Hey, nah im not scared :D
> My history with clomid is: 1x50mg= no ov, 1x100mg= no ov and 3x150mg= only ov on two of them.
> Had appointment with gyno and she said do max dose to give ovaries a really boost.
> 
> snl41296: did your cousin have many side effects?

Yes she said ALOT but doubled because it was so high in the Mg I dont want to scare you but she did get PG from the first cycle using 250mg. her FS was alittle nervous but she wanted to get pg and said she will do anything. She also did IUI with the 250mg so she was not sure what worked


----------



## Joyful09

Hello ladies...I see alot of you are taking your clomid...anyone waiting for AF?
35smiling how you feeling you taking your temp? 
I am on 14 dpo & waiting for AF tomorrow...I was totally ready for it cause my temp dropped below the coverline on dpo 12 & was getting excited about the possibility of a BFP with an iui in January...than it came up just over coverline & of course I started thinking about what ifs UGH I hate that cause I know AF will come tomorrow ( I did check my cervix which is always unreliable for me and usually I can easily reach it and feel the opening area although it's never open I don't dilate anyway it is hard to reach and the opening is not in a feelable spot...so onto waiting for tomorrow


----------



## lisaf

are you testing tomorrow Joyful?


----------



## snl41296

whats the cost of IUI girls? im thinking $400? am I right?


----------



## lisaf

totally depends on your clinic... I have heard that the wash and insemination process can be as low as $400... for a fully unmonitored cycle.
Mine was going to be $270 for a monitored cycle... but would go up to $800-1000 for IUI (not sure if that included 1 or 2 IUIs...)
I know prices vary a LOT though so you'd have to find out what your place charges.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Pusskins: :h::wave: welcome good luck on this cycle. Here is some :dust: for you!

Joyful09 yes Ive been temping check my charts belowI have been feeling good. My af should be coming on tomorrow so lets see what happens.


how is everyone else! All is well i hope??:hugs:

tomorrow for me is the big waiting game...


----------



## winston83

Wil keep fx for u 35 would keep everything crossed but I want some action tonight lol xxx


----------



## Joyful09

Lisaf...no way I am not testing tomorrow. Lol! Cause my cycle will sometimes start in the afternoon & I just know it is going to come with my temps...if I woke up on Thurs with no AF and over the coverline temp I will test
35smiling...um did you notice your chart looks beautiful...I am no chart expert but you usually drop your temp by this point...hoping for your dreams to come true
Snl...my insurance covers iui's not sure how many or how much...it doesn't increase your chances alot but having creamy cm doesn't help the sperm get through the cervix so this eliminates that step


----------



## Mrs.Perez

I just joined!! :) Im new here...... 1st (and hopefully only) round of clomid 50mg days 3~7 ovulated day 17!!!! :) Now Its the terrible 2 week wait :( Fingers crossed!!!!!!


----------



## Smile4me

Evening ladies, How's everyone?

Winston hun are you ovulating yet? I sure feel it for sure!!! I know it will be tomorrow I feel da pain. :) on the bright side cycle buds, we will be testing in about 10 days or so YIPPEEEEE!!!!


----------



## daviess3

Welcome mrs Perez good luck! 35smiling fxd an double xd for you pls let u be bfp be a nice way to end the year! 
Smile winston is few days ahead of me she must be nearly there I'm on. Cd9! So just a waiting game! Did u clomid this month smile?? Xx


----------



## snl41296

hi girls AF has left the building :happydance:
I am CD 5 still got these dam HOT FLASHES BAD :rofl: 
DH did ask when we have to start. I said January 8th every other day its very important that we keep with this I told him. b/c I should ovulate on the 10th or 11th :thumbup: I also said I dont want him to get tired of :sex: too so the closer the better i guess right :shrug:
On another note, a friend of mine had a chemical pregnancy last month, I felt so bad, she was due for AF on Dec 25th and never got it guess what she got though :bfp: she said she just kept having sex, her doc told her too. I should have done the same thing when I had mine last year but my midwife said to wait till I get af. she was not going to tell me b/c she felt she would be rubbing it in b/c we are trying 10 months with nothing :nope: I told her hey I am so used to girls being PG it's nothing new to me. I congratulate them and thats it. wish them health. :thumbup:


----------



## keepsmiling

3 more days til testin for me oooh cnt wait x


----------



## snl41296

keepsmiling cant wait to hear... crossing fingers for you.
Hey not sure if you know who Lisa rinna is but she said something about a cream making you so fertile she wrote me on twitter yesterday and this is the cream
https://www.evitamins.com/product.asp?pid=5989

it talks about menapose and stuff so I am not sure about it. but she swares about it? :wacko:


----------



## daviess3

Snl I'm looking now!! Love trying something new! Keepsmiling what day po are u Hun fingers crossed! Xx


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Snl I'm looking now!! Love trying something new! Keepsmiling what day po are u Hun fingers crossed! Xx

let me know what u think ok?


----------



## HoneyWright

Anyone know if its ok to take cold tablets while on clomid? Bit late to be asking as i have taken them for 2 days now.

Good luck testing :)


----------



## daviess3

snl you would only need this i think if you have low progesterone levels, i have low progesterone an my doc has given me progesterone supppositries but you must only use them after you have def ov as it can interfere im not sure if thats the same as the cream? Lisa knows a lot about progesterone creams pills suppositries if you need advice but i would say u only need it if your progesterone levels are low hope this helps xx


----------



## daviess3

Honeywright i have taken them an paracetamol an i have been ok but check with doc? x


----------



## snl41296

i gotcha I am not up to this level yet with checking all this stuff. even though its been 10 long ass months of trying, everything paned out OK for me with blood tests HSG test. get af every 30 days without fail. so in march if I am not PG we will then do IUI and see a FS


----------



## daviess3

Progesterone test is only a blood test Hun that's performed 7dpo I think it's 7! An they test your levels? That's why I was put on prog in first place! I'm hoping it's my month this month end to crap year start of a fAb one for us all??? Xx


----------



## Firefox

Hi everyone, hope you had a fab xmas!

Im back on the clomid...just taken my first tablet!

AF showed yesterday for me which is way too early from as I ov'd around CD15 and got AF on CD22! Its in full flow now! Im really pleased that the drilling worked and that I ov'd on my own although my LP defect is still there...I used the progesterone cream after I'd ov'd up to AF too!

Luckily I was able to get a cancellation appointment with my docs this morning and was prescribed 6 months clomid...hopefully it will work better now & correct my LP defect!!


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm not sure I'm cd 28 today andnits dunno wen inovd cud of been anywhere between cd 14- 20 so I dunno xx


----------



## TTC86JMS

im glad ive finally found a place 4 my post,ive been posting things evrywere not knowin were 2 go,im new in here


----------



## TTC86JMS

im 24 yrs old,ttc since jan.been diagnosed wit pcos in Nov.my gyno stared me on clomid 50mg dis month,my lmp was on the 17th,started clomid on cd2-6.went 4 scan yesterday hav 1 mature follicle.had sharp pain in right side near ovaries then later on the left.im on cd 13 2day.bd dis morning,plannin 2 again 2nyt,resting 2morow,then will try again friday.when do u tink i will O?i dnt kno any of these tings.y d pain in d side?


----------



## snl41296

TTC86JMS said:


> im 24 yrs old,ttc since jan.been diagnosed wit pcos in Nov.my gyno stared me on clomid 50mg dis month,my lmp was on the 17th,started clomid on cd2-6.went 4 scan yesterday hav 1 mature follicle.had sharp pain in right side near ovaries then later on the left.im on cd 13 2day.bd dis morning,plannin 2 again 2nyt,resting 2morow,then will try again friday.when do u tink i will O?i dnt kno any of these tings.y d pain in d side?

how do you get tested for PCOS? and what is it may I ask? nice to meet you as well. these girls are wonderful :flower:


----------



## floofymad

Honeywright - I've taken a few cold tablets, but tried to limit them. On the packet it says not to take if preggers, but as I haven't O'd yet, I can't see any harm!

Welcome TTC86JMS! F x clomid works for you x


----------



## TTC86JMS

is it possible to get a bfp after 1 course of clomid?


----------



## TTC86JMS

pcos is polycystic ovarian syndrome,its a condition that happens when u r usually in yur 20s to 30s.its aproblem wit yur ovaries basically u dnt produce mature eggs 2 ovulate.so sumtyms u dnt ovulate n dont hav a period.d eggs form cysts in yur ovaries....sumting like dat.it can b diagnosed with a simple ultrascan


----------



## TTC86JMS

clomid is suppose to b d best treatment 4 pcos,dats wat i heard


----------



## Smile4me

Davies hun I am on cd15 should be ovulating tomorrow hun but we have had absolutely no tracking this month of anything I just know my body and feel the ovulation... Nope hun no Clomid this round, took two months off and going to the FS Jan 11 so let's see what they say :) How are you? Are you taking a month off or did you take it this month?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

Hi caZ huni
is anyone else close to testin xx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning Caz, and KS wow 3 days til testing you must be on pins and needles hun! FXd!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm not too worried tbh I'm quite relaxed this cycle
xx


----------



## Pusskins

snl41296 said:


> Pusskins said:
> 
> 
> Hey, nah im not scared :D
> My history with clomid is: 1x50mg= no ov, 1x100mg= no ov and 3x150mg= only ov on two of them.
> Had appointment with gyno and she said do max dose to give ovaries a really boost.
> 
> snl41296: did your cousin have many side effects?
> 
> Yes she said ALOT but doubled because it was so high in the Mg I dont want to scare you but she did get PG from the first cycle using 250mg. her FS was alittle nervous but she wanted to get pg and said she will do anything. She also did IUI with the 250mg so she was not sure what workedClick to expand...

I am a little nervous taking 250mg, was shocked she put me on so high, I thought she would put me up to 200mg. I should be ok cause I'm only taking them for 4 days (cd2-5).
Did your cousin have many follicles? x


----------



## daviess3

Hi smile I have taken clomid this month had my month off last month I took 100mg 5-9 or 4-8 my cd1 was in aft early evening bleed so thought would try later I normally do cd2-6 but after researching I heard that the later you take clomid the better egg quality? The earlier the more eggs so k figured let's try later an see what happens! X


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Hi smile I have taken clomid this month had my month off last month I took 100mg 5-9 or 4-8 my cd1 was in aft early evening bleed so thought would try later I normally do cd2-6 but after researching I heard that the later you take clomid the better egg quality? The earlier the more eggs so k figured let's try later an see what happens! X

thats what I am doing I took 50mg 5-9 for 3 cycles now I am on my 4th cycle and did 100MG CD 3-7 lets see how this works out


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies, how is every 1 doing today?
i hope im have a better day today than yesterday...i was so down yesterday because of my weight and stuff and the clomid just made it worse. last time i took the clomid cd 2-6 this time its 3-7 so we shall see what happens this time ....p.s my OH knows theres a chance of twins with clomid and now says if we have twins the names_____ &_____ would go togather lol......


----------



## 35_Smiling

Winston: thanks! But my temp dropped to 98.1 and last night I got some brown stretchy cm so I think the witch going to hit me sometime today. I put a tampon on any if in the event it did.

 Joyful09: thanks but it sure dropped today 98.1

Mrs. Perez: hello hun :wave: welcome and good l luck on this cycle! I will have my toes and fingers crossed for you too!

Smile4me: good luck on your ovso did you ov today? If you did get :sex: lol

Daviess3: thanks hun but my temp went down 98.1 so I think I am outbut I will test for the fun of tomorrow morning

Snl: lucky for your friend! Wow glad the :witch: life your house but I think she is on her way to mine.:haha:

Keepsmiling good luck on the :test:

Honeywright well been you have taken them for two days I guess its a bit late :haha: but really not sureI guess it would be fine

Firefox hi back at ya! Doing good thanks. Not sure about my af but got some stretchy brown cm yesterday so I think we are on the same train this cycle! Good luck this cycle!

TTC86JMS well :hi::wave: your are more then welcome here! I hope you love to read because this forum is very supportive to each other no matter of small or huge the issue may be and nothing is SIMPLE! Its full of information and we ladies are a bunch of chatta box WITHOUT drama! :haha: like those other forums Ive seen hee hee so enjoy and come visit us we are not going anywhere! :hugs:
Good luck on this cycle too fingers and toes crossed here is some :dust:

Floofymad good luck on your ov tomorrow hope all goes well and enjoy those :sex:

Caz & bob :hi::wave:

Pusskins if your on 250mg I am sure your will have loads of folliclesdont stress enjoy and love the :sex: then you ov! Good luck hun.

Sma; I am doing okaytalk about weight I have been eating like a starving pig for about two weeks now I feel like I have hit the 200lbs.trust me I think I havenow that is HUGE for meso trying to eat right after the new years:blush: well I will try anywaygood luck on this cycle.here some :dust: for you two!


----------



## sma1588

ya i know the feeling im getting close to the 200 lb mark and im freaking out because of it....the most ive ever weighed was 135 and it stayed there never over but then it just shot up and wont go down........glad ure doing good and i wish u the best of luck hope AF doesnt get u


----------



## 35_Smiling

i have NEVER been over 150 but since my mc in Feb/2010 and being on clomid i have been fighting with my wieght ever since...it must be because i am over 35yrs old and my body going on a go slow with losing somthing it really wanted...but trust me in after new year i am posting a before and after photo of my in next to nothing showing all the rolles and i know all this fat i have is going to be OFF...


----------



## winston83

Smile4me said:


> Evening ladies, How's everyone?
> 
> Winston hun are you ovulating yet? I sure feel it for sure!!! I know it will be tomorrow I feel da pain. :) on the bright side cycle buds, we will be testing in about 10 days or so YIPPEEEEE!!!!

I'm cd 11 today don't ov till cd 17 so a few days to go yet xxxx


----------



## daviess3

Sma I no how you feel hun I'm normally 140lbs def 167lbs! Feelawful don't think matters what age u r I'm only 29 an clomid just does it smiling!! Jan 2nd concdious effort needed! Sorry smiling think were all had a big anti climax after Xmas an all of us bfn! Let's hope we start new year good!! X


----------



## winston83

I agree Davies Monday 3rd jan big style detox n excercise will be kicking in got a kinect for Xmas and just bought a dance game so I will be skinny again and a kick arse dancer lol xx


----------



## sma1588

my head has been hurting all day...i cant wait untill i dont need this clomid any more. i have bad headaches as it is and this just adds to it...what else can go wrong no? i dont think much else can happen


----------



## daviess3

sma i have suffered badly from headaches this time pleased you just mentioned ur tablets got to take mine!! 
Winston i agree 3rd jan its the monday isnt it then thats it new year new start!!
I wanna be a kick arse dancer to lmfao!! My step son has xbox360 i might buy kinnect an that game thats advertised i wouldnt mind it analising my body in private not infront of evryone though lol!! Shame it cant analise our fertility issues!! Haha 
Last tablet for me today you think i can have a drink still new years eve?? I wont be preg coz i wont have ov? x


----------



## lisaf

definitely have a drink on new years!! It COULD be your last new years before you have a little one to worry about! :)
Just be aware that drinking can affect your temp.


----------



## daviess3

Lisa ah interesting thanks Lisa so is that when u put on ff disregard temp (something like that x)
Hope ur bumps being good i was about to say girl but they say its a boy? x


----------



## lisaf

yes, its a boy, lol, we're doing fine thanks.
And yes, you can use the 'disregard temp' thing. You can also mark alcohol and it might automatically disregard it? Never tried it tbh.


----------



## brillbride

hi girls-been ttc since got married july 09...thats 18/19 months--had 2 MC's one at 12 weeks--one at 6 wks.....it has been 8 months from last MC so curently waiting on AF to hopefully not come then im goin to start clomid for 1st time......have 3 mths supply of 50mg---if that doesnt work then we wil take things further

all my tests have come back perfect
dh has 8% morph and had mumps in adulthood but fs is not worried at all..xx


good luck to u all:happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Just popped on to see how youre all doing..... must admit Im quite upset that no-one has bothered to acknowledge my posts.... 

good luck with it :dust:


----------



## daviess3

Samba what posts that? Welcome brill bride similar story to me ttc since July/aug 09 2 mc 1 at 10weeks 1st 5weeks! Crap isn't it!! I'm just getting refered as I have been on clomid for about 8 months of this year had low prog levels that's why got put on it in first place, 
Welcome though we all ask questions rant rave cry laugh feel freexx


----------



## Sambatiki

Wishing you all luck with your journeys and asking if I could re-join the thread awhile back. 

Was just a little upset that no-one had said anything thats all yet other people asked to join and were welcomed. 

Sorry shouldnt have said anything....


----------



## daviess3

You no what it's like with this thread you don't go on for few days an there's 4 pages to read don't take it personally! We all I think feel more the Merrier on here as we all learn from each others experiences! Welcome back where have u been then?


----------



## Sambatiki

Sorry hormonal! :blush: 

Getting married.... and using up the last 2 cycles I had left before my next FS Appointment... not that he's very hopeful that it will work :cry: But Im willing to give it another 2 goes. 

How come theyre keeping you on clomid if its not working for you?


----------



## snl41296

Sambatiki said:


> Sorry hormonal! :blush:
> 
> Getting married.... and using up the last 2 cycles I had left before my next FS Appointment... not that he's very hopeful that it will work :cry: But Im willing to give it another 2 goes.
> 
> How come theyre keeping you on clomid if its not working for you?

:flower: :hi: and welcome back ... we love new comers i am on clomid for 4 cycles this cycle I put myself on 100mg i was on 50mg and doing this on my own will. we have been trying for 10 months. I DO ovualte every month Af comes every 30 days, had my HSG done dec 2nd and everything was awesome. I am going to take one more round of clomid if I am not PG the end of january then thats it march we will start to see a FS and do IUI no monitoring


----------



## Sambatiki

snl - Good luck. Have you had a scan on the 100mg?


----------



## snl41296

Sambatiki said:


> snl - Good luck. Have you had a scan on the 100mg?

no i have nothing done, no scans nothing. I got clomid on my own online some woman are sketchy doing that. i did tons of research and read alottttttt. I will go no more then 100mg as well. not sure if its going to help b/c I ovulate on my own and I am so regular its crazy. I am sure the FS in march will see what else needs to be done. I had my DD 3 yrs ago and had a chemical last may. just doesnt want to connect this time. it happened so fast with my DD I just thought for #2 would be the same thing, not so lucky this time. 
One thing I remember was when I had my chemical and needed a sono my midwife said I had sooooooooooooooo MANY Folicies (is that the right word?) 
she said I am very very fertile which is a good thing right? sometimes i think then why are I not pg yet? maybe this 100mg will drop more eggs for me crossing fingers


----------



## lisaf

snl41296 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> snl - Good luck. Have you had a scan on the 100mg?
> 
> no i have nothing done, no scans nothing. I got clomid on my own online some woman are sketchy doing that. i did tons of research and read alottttttt. I will go no more then 100mg as well. not sure if its going to help b/c I ovulate on my own and I am so regular its crazy. I am sure the FS in march will see what else needs to be done. I had my DD 3 yrs ago and had a chemical last may. just doesnt want to connect this time. it happened so fast with my DD I just thought for #2 would be the same thing, not so lucky this time.
> One thing I remember was when I had my chemical and needed a sono my midwife said I had sooooooooooooooo MANY Folicies (is that the right word?)
> she said I am very very fertile which is a good thing right? sometimes i think then why are I not pg yet? maybe this 100mg will drop more eggs for me crossing fingersClick to expand...

I don't remember you ever saying you had a ton of follicles? That actually might be a sign you have PCOS.. most women do not produce more than 1 or 2 follicles when doing it naturally. There is no way to tell a cyst apart from a follicle etc except by watching over time.
PCOS can develop/worsen over time.... :shrug:


And Sambatiki - I often see occasional posts get overlooked.. its never ever intentional.. just a busy thread! :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

snl- i didnt know u orderd ures online too..where do u get yours from? i read all kinds of reviews on the place i got mine from and i can say for myself that i know mine is working by gettinG AF on my own...i figured i would just start at 100 mg only because i dont O at all


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Hi girls thought Id drop in an give you an update on me... 

samba I as well noticed that MANY of my posts go over looked. this is in deed a busy thread BUT I still pop in and randomly post occasionally as well, incase I someone may benefit from what I have to say ? 

This is my 2nd month on Clomid, 1st month was with OBGYN and this month I started seeing a FS. My first month with OBGYN I did 50 mg day 3-7 and was not monitored at all...and this month with the FS I did 100 mg day 4-8 and of course the FS does scanning... today was my first scan and 1st postcolital test. Got some really bad news... my lining was only 6.9... but good news was I had quite a few follicles though that they really liked. I had 6 in total but only 2 that really "counted" they were over 23 which they were quite excited about. Another bit of bad news though is what my post colital test showed that my CM was hostile. (its the test where 2-4 hours after intercourse they take a sample of your CM to see if spermies can swim ok) 

So basically as the Dr warned me Clomid has a very good chance of 1 thining your lining...which it seems to has done for me, and 2 has also the abiity to provide hostile CM, which also it did for me. I am very happy I choose to switch to a FS while on Clomid, because my OBGYN was going to just put me on Clomid for 3 months but not monitor me at all. I was a little concerned about this that is why I started with a FS. Anyway because of my bad news today...I was very very very upset after the post colital... they said they did in deed see the sperm in my CM but it was all dead. (and it was only 2 1/2 hours after we BD) Initially they had said also if the CM was bad they could do a IUI for me tomorrow if I wanted, because the folicles looked so good..BUT as soon as they then spotted that the lining was only 6.9 they said they wouldnt even bother to do it this month, because that was just to thin to hold a baby. 

They want me to move off Clomid next month and said my best shot at getting pregnant would be to immediately move on to injectables with IUI for next cycle then straight to IVF after that.. (I have regular 26-28 day cycles and generally do O on my own... BUT I am on Clomid because I have not been able to get pregnant on my own for 6 months, I am also 40 so dont have time to waste... ) But moving on to IUI/IVF is a big decision for me and my hubby, as he is not so sure he wants to go IUI next cycle and also the injectiables are very very expensive and require me to go into the drs office every single day for them to draw blood and monitor my progress... and obviously once we would move on to IVF it is the same thing with the every day monitoring and high price drugs... but then the IVF procedure itself is appx $10,000 

so far my insurance has been covering all my testing and ultrasounds blood work etc... they consider this diagnostics and this is OK but IVF and IUI is not covered at all... AND as soon as I get any type of IUI or IVF my insurance will then stop coverage on any testing scanning blood work, I guess because they will cover diagnostics for infertility, but will not cover "treatment" of fertility. So another big decision for us... once we move to IUI we know that absolutely EVERY single test will now have to come out of our pocket....:(

so very stressful day for us... and its sad because I feel I am totally out this month, and I dont really know what if anything I will be doing next month... very sad and I just feel lost


----------



## lisaf

ttc1st... I'm SO sorry you got such bad news :( I was quite worried about the finances myself and was lucky enough to get pregnant with minimal out-of-pocket cost.
I do know there are some organizations that can help with the cost of medications, but of course thats not totally easy etc...
I wish I had some good advice for you.. I did have to contemplate the big $$$ treatments and wasn't sure I could afford them either
:hugs:


----------



## snl41296

lisaf said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> snl - Good luck. Have you had a scan on the 100mg?
> 
> no i have nothing done, no scans nothing. I got clomid on my own online some woman are sketchy doing that. i did tons of research and read alottttttt. I will go no more then 100mg as well. not sure if its going to help b/c I ovulate on my own and I am so regular its crazy. I am sure the FS in march will see what else needs to be done. I had my DD 3 yrs ago and had a chemical last may. just doesnt want to connect this time. it happened so fast with my DD I just thought for #2 would be the same thing, not so lucky this time.
> One thing I remember was when I had my chemical and needed a sono my midwife said I had sooooooooooooooo MANY Folicies (is that the right word?)
> she said I am very very fertile which is a good thing right? sometimes i think then why are I not pg yet? maybe this 100mg will drop more eggs for me crossing fingersClick to expand...
> 
> I don't remember you ever saying you had a ton of follicles? That actually might be a sign you have PCOS.. most women do not produce more than 1 or 2 follicles when doing it naturally. There is no way to tell a cyst apart from a follicle etc except by watching over time.
> PCOS can develop/worsen over time.... :shrug:
> 
> 
> And Sambatiki - I often see occasional posts get overlooked.. its never ever intentional.. just a busy thread! :hugs:Click to expand...

:shrug: wow lisa something to look into too. I just thought it meant a good thing. what is PCOS? do u get normal periods? do you ovulate? because I get af every 30 days and I always ovulate. never have I missed. I monitor everything. Just want to know more about it... thanks Lisa :thumbup:


----------



## snl41296

sma1588 said:


> snl- i didnt know u orderd ures online too..where do u get yours from? i read all kinds of reviews on the place i got mine from and i can say for myself that i know mine is working by gettinG AF on my own...i figured i would just start at 100 mg only because i dont O at all

 Yes I read before doing anything. I get AF every 30 days and I do ovulate on my own always did. with blood work to prove as well. it was way to early for me to get it from my midwife so I did it on my own. here is the site and I got 2 orderes from them. it does take about 3 weeks to arrive. 
https://www.it-services-seattle.com/buy-clomid-7718


----------



## snl41296

ttc1st~ I am so sorry you didnt get good news but there are so many opitions for you and I am sure you will have a little one in time :hug:


----------



## snl41296

i wanted to show u all 2 pictures of our 3ft of snow we got this week we were stranded in the house for 2 days before a PLOW came down our streets

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/DSC00071.jpg

my niece and DD playing on the MOUND of snow!
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/DSC00054.jpg


----------



## lina28

hi ya,i was just wondering if anyone knows how big a follicle need 2 be?thank u!xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

Lisaf is the best person to answer but I think it's gotta be over 22mm x


----------



## lina28

keepsmiling said:


> Lisaf is the best person to answer but I think it's gotta be over 22mm x

hi ya,thank u,i'm on cd11 today and had a scan yesterday.i got 2 fellicle and both where 17,9mm big so thats bad then?the nurse didnt speak really english and i didnt understand her.:wacko: so really wanna know if its good or bad.xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

No that's good huni
follies grow at 2mm a day so it cud e mature in a few days


----------



## snl41296

snl41296 said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> snl - Good luck. Have you had a scan on the 100mg?
> 
> no i have nothing done, no scans nothing. I got clomid on my own online some woman are sketchy doing that. i did tons of research and read alottttttt. I will go no more then 100mg as well. not sure if its going to help b/c I ovulate on my own and I am so regular its crazy. I am sure the FS in march will see what else needs to be done. I had my DD 3 yrs ago and had a chemical last may. just doesnt want to connect this time. it happened so fast with my DD I just thought for #2 would be the same thing, not so lucky this time.
> One thing I remember was when I had my chemical and needed a sono my midwife said I had sooooooooooooooo MANY Folicies (is that the right word?)
> she said I am very very fertile which is a good thing right? sometimes i think then why are I not pg yet? maybe this 100mg will drop more eggs for me crossing fingersClick to expand...
> 
> I don't remember you ever saying you had a ton of follicles? That actually might be a sign you have PCOS.. most women do not produce more than 1 or 2 follicles when doing it naturally. There is no way to tell a cyst apart from a follicle etc except by watching over time.
> PCOS can develop/worsen over time.... :shrug:
> 
> 
> And Sambatiki - I often see occasional posts get overlooked.. its never ever intentional.. just a busy thread! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :shrug: wow lisa something to look into too. I just thought it meant a good thing. what is PCOS? do u get normal periods? do you ovulate? because I get af every 30 days and I always ovulate. never have I missed. I monitor everything. Just want to know more about it... thanks Lisa :thumbup:Click to expand...

hey lisa I started panicing about PCOS I googled it and it doesnt seem like I have it or anything with it. I didnt even know what it was till I read it all. I have always gotten my period every 30 days even after I had my DD and I always ovulated. with blood tests and CBFM. so with that sono maybe she did see many or maybe she said something about my eggs? it was so long ago. but she said its a good thing and I will get pg soon. well I am still waiting :dohh:


----------



## lina28

keepsmiling said:


> No that's good huni
> follies grow at 2mm a day so it cud e mature in a few days

oh great,cant wait for my scan 2morrow morning.:happydance: but i know i shouldnt build my hopes up.we are tryin for over 5 years now and had tests in hospital for one year.xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

Wots ur history hun
we've been ntnp for 2 Yeats n ttc a litlw over a year and iv got pcos xx


----------



## lina28

keepsmiling said:


> Wots ur history hun
> we've been ntnp for 2 Yeats n ttc a litlw over a year and iv got pcos xx

we lost a baby nearly 6 years ago now.i was 12 weeks pregges then.After that it just didnt work anymore but i had smear test comin back with extrem cells so i had 2 get them burned out.that was last year now everything is fine.had the op where they look at your tubes.the left one is a little damaged from the cells i had but the other one is fine.So last month they put me on clomid and thats where we are now.my hubby is fine 2 so i dont know why it never worked again.But the 2 follicles i have now are on the good side of my tube so thats good..my friend had pcos and got put on clomid,she got pregges straight away.since when are u talkin clomid? how much and what days?xxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

This is my 3rd cycle I take 100mg cd 2-6
u xx


----------



## daviess3

So girls I got high on my cbfm today I no it's not peak but I still don't normally get high till 2 days before! I'm only on cd10 that's bit early right? If I ov in 2days my eggs won't be big enough right? X


----------



## lina28

i'm on 50 mg and cd2-6 aswell.did ya have scan 2?what did they say 2 u?they said they wont do anymore scans with me after 2morrow coz i was fine with clomid.are u takin it in the morning or evening?did ya have any side effects?xxxxxx


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> So girls I got high on my cbfm today I no it's not peak but I still don't normally get high till 2 days before! I'm only on cd10 that's bit early right? If I ov in 2days my eggs won't be big enough right? X

:happydance::happydance: I would start to BD tonight then do every other day from tonight on.... I get Peaks on normally CD 14 or 16 never later... just do the every other day


----------



## lina28

daviess3 said:


> So girls I got high on my cbfm today I no it's not peak but I still don't normally get high till 2 days before! I'm only on cd10 that's bit early right? If I ov in 2days my eggs won't be big enough right? X

i went yesterday for my first scan and that was cd10 they said i should ov in the next 2 days thats why i have another scan 2morrow.dont ya have anys scans?xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Firefox

Hi Davies, I dont want to alarm you but I really wouldnt put all of your faith in the CBFM...I didnt get on very well with mine and read some really bad reviews of it when I realised that it possibly wasnt working properly for me. Think it will only work if you have a 'normal' cycle and even then it is def not accurate for the first 3 cycles, thats what I've read anyway! Mines on ebay at the mo am going to rely on FAM & other ovulation predictor kits...Im even going to try a saliva test :haha:

The first time I used it I got high on CD10 and peak CD17/18, second time I used it got high from CD11 onwards. I didnt get a peak so stopped using the sticks after CD18 as it was a waste!

Sorry that hasnt helped just wanted to share my frustration!! Its prob working fine for you if you are a consistent user of it and know your own cycles, it might be that its picked up the change in estrogen earlier than before and you'll get longer at high fertility before peak?


----------



## Firefox

Hi Lina, out of interest are you getting scans on the nhs? I dont get any monitoring other than a blood test at 7dpo (and had to ask for that!)


----------



## Firefox

Hey girls, is anyone else around CD3 & want to be cycle buddies?


----------



## lina28

Firefox said:


> Hi Lina, out of interest are you getting scans on the nhs? I dont get any monitoring other than a blood test at 7dpo (and had to ask for that!)

hi ya hun,yeah its nhs.why dont they do it with u?where do ya live?xxx


----------



## snl41296

Firefox said:


> Hey girls, is anyone else around CD3 & want to be cycle buddies?

I am CD 5 :thumbup: is that close enough?


----------



## Firefox

Im in the south of england and they dont offer anything!! Its a bit of a postcode lottery on the nhs it seems, good that you are getting the scans I'd absolutely love to know what is going on inside me around ov time & after. Might have to go private after this cycle if I still have the LP defect/ not sure of proper ov...

good luck with it!


----------



## Firefox

snl41296 said:


> Firefox said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, is anyone else around CD3 & want to be cycle buddies?
> 
> I am CD 5 :thumbup: is that close enough?Click to expand...

yep cool! what days are you taking your clomid?


----------



## lina28

Firefox said:


> Im in the south of england and they dont offer anything!! Its a bit of a postcode lottery on the nhs it seems, good that you are getting the scans I'd absolutely love to know what is going on inside me around ov time & after. Might have to go private after this cycle if I still have the LP defect/ not sure of proper ov...
> 
> good luck with it!

that is stupid coz u dont even know how many follicles u got.i got told if there are more than 2 we are not allowed 2 try and thats why they have to do the scans.good job then that we moved up here.we lived in london before and wanted 2 start with docs down there but then we moved.i hope it works for u 2.xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## snl41296

Firefox said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firefox said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, is anyone else around CD3 & want to be cycle buddies?
> 
> I am CD 5 :thumbup: is that close enough?Click to expand...
> 
> yep cool! what days are you taking your clomid?Click to expand...

I was taking clomid 5-9 50mg but this cycle I am taking 100mg 3-7 CD I ovulate so I am just taking it to produce more eggs maybe get twins in this mix. had my HSG test dec 2nd and everything looked great! I dont get scanned, dont get blood work done. if I am not PG by march we will then do IUI cheapest thing for us to do


----------



## Firefox

thanks! def sounds like a good thing that you moved! Not heard about people being told not to bd if too many follicles...suppose they want to minimise chances of multiples! is this your first clomid cycle?


----------



## snl41296

Firefox said:


> thanks! def sounds like a good thing that you moved! Not heard about people being told not to bd if too many follicles...suppose they want to minimise chances of multiples! is this your first clomid cycle?

I had follicles way before i was on Clomid. my Midwife said I am way fertile. still waiting for the sperm to meet the egg LMAO :dohh: that was a year ago


----------



## lina28

yeah thats my first clomid round.yeah they said its bad if ya have more follicles coz of multiples and babys could be ill!did u have any side effects on clomid?are u takin it in the morning or evening?xxx


----------



## snl41296

lina28 said:


> yeah thats my first clomid round.yeah they said its bad if ya have more follicles coz of multiples and babys could be ill!did u have any side effects on clomid?are u takin it in the morning or evening?xxx

i take clomid at night between 6/7pm and my 50mg had nothing. i upped my dose to 100mg and i get night sweats BAD!


----------



## lina28

snl41296 said:


> lina28 said:
> 
> 
> yeah thats my first clomid round.yeah they said its bad if ya have more follicles coz of multiples and babys could be ill!did u have any side effects on clomid?are u takin it in the morning or evening?xxx
> 
> i take clomid at night between 6/7pm and my 50mg had nothing. i upped my dose to 100mg and i get night sweats BAD!Click to expand...

i had no side effects and i'm on 50mg.did u have scans?xx


----------



## snl41296

lina28 said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lina28 said:
> 
> 
> yeah thats my first clomid round.yeah they said its bad if ya have more follicles coz of multiples and babys could be ill!did u have any side effects on clomid?are u takin it in the morning or evening?xxx
> 
> i take clomid at night between 6/7pm and my 50mg had nothing. i upped my dose to 100mg and i get night sweats BAD!Click to expand...
> 
> i had no side effects and i'm on 50mg.did u have scans?xxClick to expand...

No scans at all.


----------



## Firefox

I take it in the morning, Ive not had any bad side effects other than being a complete psycho :haha:

I found that I would get really really depressed around ov time (I think) I cant remember exactly as my last clomid cycle was in August. It might have been in the 2ww even....I would just cry at anything!! Really hope that it doesnt effect me like that again!!

Have you been ok with it?


----------



## daviess3

Thanks girls no I don't get any tracking at all I did pay private for one cycle but I just can't keep doing it! But being referred to fs so I should find out more then! I'm hoping they will do more tests an tracking etc as I have been on clomid so long coz I gave fallen pg it ibbiiously works for me! 
I'm thinking it may just be my monitor being wierd as I'm taking clomid this month as last month I had month off!! An it was a new monitor coz my old one broke! Maybe I will have high for few days! Fxd. 
I do also temp an use opks an I also have a saliva test! Lol can sometimes see but not all that clear! 
Wish everyone luck with ttc how's our testers??


----------



## daviess3

Ps Lina were cycle buddies then hun I'm cd 10 woohoo like to have someone to share with let me no how you get on hun fxd for you xx


----------



## lina28

Firefox said:


> I take it in the morning, Ive not had any bad side effects other than being a complete psycho :haha:
> 
> I found that I would get really really depressed around ov time (I think) I cant remember exactly as my last clomid cycle was in August. It might have been in the 2ww even....I would just cry at anything!! Really hope that it doesnt effect me like that again!!
> 
> Have you been ok with it?[/QUOTE i had no side effects at all.so i hope it stays like that but i heard u can get side effects later on 2.so we will se:winkwink: i cant wait for 2morrow 2 find out whats goin on.why did ya take a break?xxx


----------



## lina28

daviess3 said:


> Ps Lina were cycle buddies then hun I'm cd 10 woohoo like to have someone to share with let me no how you get on hun fxd for you xx

cool.would love 2 have sumone 2 share it with.:happydance: whats your story hun?xxxx


----------



## Firefox

lina28 said:


> i had no side effects at all.so i hope it stays like that but i heard u can get side effects later on 2.so we will se:winkwink: i cant wait for 2morrow 2 find out whats goin on.why did ya take a break?xxx

I took a break whilst waiting for ovarian drilling op. The clomid wasnt working properly for me, I think I ovulated on the first two cycles but my Luteal Phase from ov to af was too short on each cycle. I had a natural cycle after the drilling but again my LP was only 7 days so I am back on the clomid as it should work better now that I've had the op....I really really hope so anyway!!!


----------



## lina28

Firefox said:


> lina28 said:
> 
> 
> i had no side effects at all.so i hope it stays like that but i heard u can get side effects later on 2.so we will se:winkwink: i cant wait for 2morrow 2 find out whats goin on.why did ya take a break?xxx
> 
> I took a break whilst waiting for ovarian drilling op. The clomid wasnt working properly for me, I think I ovulated on the first two cycles but my Luteal Phase from ov to af was too short on each cycle. I had a natural cycle after the drilling but again my LP was only 7 days so I am back on the clomid as it should work better now that I've had the op....I really really hope so anyway!!!Click to expand...

i hope it does work for ya this time.please let me know how u get on hun.do ya live in london?if yeah,what hospital do u go 2?xxxxxxxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Well hello ladies got my :bfn: so I am going to consider Wed. Dec.29 as Day 1 for me because late when I was getting in bed the :witch: paid her respects. And guess what on my brand new sheets:growlmad::growlmad:! All well I didnt really have much hope this cycle anyways but its all good. I Will call the doc on the first working day in the New Year to find out what next to get that left tube unblocked. (this time if I have to be put under SO BE IT!!!! i don't EVER want to feel pain like that AGAIN!!

Good luck on everyone else who will be :test: soon!

Brillbride welcome to the fourm! i am sorry about the mcs and I hope for a brighter future for you during your ttc stage. I am in the same boat as you one mc feb.2010 but ttc since Nov.10,2008 since we got married. Good luck hun and have loads of fun with it too.

Sambatiki: sorry you feel that waybut you are more then welcome here sometimes us ladies can be quite chatty but please dont take it personallythese ladies are all pretty much in the same boat as you and many many others who are ttcing. I hope you do not have any heart feelings with us. Good luck on your cycle and here is some :dust: for you! :hugs:


----------



## Joyful09

Wow I have been reading & looked this morning to 4 pages you girls are chatty which is great. Sorry some posts get overlooked it's not intentional. 35smiling always says hi to everyone I try to comment but can't remember everyone's name so I scroll up & down on my phone but can only view one page at a time.
Ttc1st40...I know you are upset but isn't great to know now how you can get pregnant.it's wonderful that you had 2 follicles. I know you have alot to think about as far as your plans & financial. I do want you to know my DH didn't even want to talk about clomid & heaven forbid I try to mention an iui believe me I tried but now that time has passed & realizes it's not happening he said yes without any convincing from me. So my point being your DH might change his mind but I know on the other hand you feel like you are running out of time but you still have plenty of time my sister in law had a baby naturally at 42. So if it just your CM than iui will be perfect if you can get your lining back to normal...my cm wasn't hostile but totally opaque so we are going to try iui next month but lucky for me it is covered by insurance...it totally stinks that they won't cover any testing after an iui is there anyway to bill it differently. I hoping for the best for you I know how you feel I am turning 39 in 1.5 months.
Davies...how you doing you are getting ready to ovulate I am excited for you
Snl...how are you you really got a ton of snow we are nj but only got 10 inches
Firefox...my 1st cycle of clomid my emotions were scary but 2nd cycle wasn't bad at all...I was scared though cause my first time I was so bad & the dose was doubled so I thought someone would get hurt lol
35smiling I need to know how you are doing 
AFM...my body is being totally crazy I still have not gotten AF it is day 16 of the luteal phase I always get it on the 15th I thought about testing but don't have any so actually peed in cup but dumped it cause I know I am not pregnant I had 2 below the coverline temps...I just want to deal with it & move onto next cycle with iui


----------



## 35_Smiling

i will see my fs January 4 at 11:45am to find out what the next step with that left tube. My doctor just called me; his ears must have went red because i had posted earlier that he hasn't called me and just now he did:haha::haha:


----------



## Firefox

thats brill you've got an appointment! are you taking clomid this cycle?


----------



## Joyful09

35smiling I am sorry about stupid AF...we must have been posting at the same time...so you going to make an appt about your tube getting unblocked? They should be able to see which side you will be ovulating on. Do you know what the doctors plans are...are you going to take clomid?


----------



## 35_Smiling

Firefoxyes I will continue to take the clomid for the next two cycles then go off again for three. So we will see what happensI was going to stop altogether but who knows we might get lucky right.

Joyfull09: thanks yipe she came late last night damn B&%$. No I didnt make the appointment he called me to tell me he has made arrangements to meet me so he can discuses to me further. He wouldnt do it over the phoneyou know doc..got to get paid right lol so glad he called tho. No I dont know what the plans are as yet :shrug: and yes I will continue to take the clomids this cycle toowho knows I could still get that BINGO! lol


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hello everyone...my mom called and said my cousin Kwesi Hollis have not arrived in Bermuda as yet:nope:. He and another guy were coming to Bermuda by boat and not sure from where...the last stress call was ten days ago when another ship passed them and gave him food and water to last two weeks. They were out of gas too and they were located 250 miles off of Bermuda in the Atlantic Ocean...the weather here is really bad since Dec.24.

We just buried another cousin Ricardo Tucker who was murdered:cry: in the Dominican Republic while he was out celebrating his 35th birthday. He was dancing with a women and her divorced husband shot him cold blooded and beat the ex-wife.

If you all dont mind can you pray for my family that he will return to us safely, please? :cry:


----------



## sma1588

snl- where is that site out of? like where they ship from...i think i might just order more from there...i was getting mine from mexico and it takes 3-4 weeks to get as well.....
wow thats alot of snow, i like going to it but i dont think i could ever live where it snows like that ...so pretty though 


so i can tell the clomid has got into my system. its giving me the SE now...last night OH said one little thing and it turned into me crying my eyes out and all the stress of ttc comming out....ive had headaches everyday,hot flashes last night, i just hope this means for sure its in my system now and will make me have a strong O and i catch the egg


----------



## sma1588

35_Smiling said:


> Hello everyone...my mom called and said my cousin Kwesi Hollis have not arrived in Bermuda as yet:nope:. He and another guy were coming to Bermuda by boat and not sure from where...the last stress call was ten days ago when another ship passed them and gave him food and water to last two weeks. They were out of gas too and they were located 250 miles off of Bermuda in the Atlantic Ocean...the weather here is really bad since Dec.24.
> 
> We just buried another cousin Ricardo Tucker who was murdered:cry: in the Dominican Republic while he was out celebrating his 35th birthday. He was dancing with a women and her divorced husband shot him cold blooded and beat the ex-wife.
> 
> If you all dont mind can you pray for my family that he will return to us safely, please? :cry:

wow sorry to hear your family is going through this rough time and i will pray for your family. i hope he returns soon and is ok out there.....sorry to hear about your cousin too thats horrible! people are so messed up in the head that can do that to another human. that was probly the reason she got away from that man


----------



## floofymad

35smiling - I'm praying for your family x


----------



## HoneyWright

Praying for your family 35 x


----------



## lisaf

I hope everything is ok 35!

snl - regarding your follicles.. maybe she just said you had a GREAT big follicle :shrug: Its something you should get tested for... having a regular AF is a good sign that you don't have PCOS.. but it comes in levels of severity so you could have it and its just not as severe as most people's :shrug: Just make sure you get more testing before jumping into IUI etc. PCOS is not the end of the world either!

Can't remember if anyone else had questions for me... you girls were chatty today! :haha:
I did get a touch of depression near ov time on clomid... but nothing worse than a bad day... just a bit more prolonged and felt hopeless about it working etc...
Then of course my famous fit about the dog's bone where I was in tears and spent 45 minutes searchign for the dog's bone before bed because it was important for some reason... :haha: ahh.. clomid! :)


----------



## keepsmiling

Ooh lisa I rembee the dog bone meltdown
j had a meltdown the other day about hubby watching darts on telly ohhh dear
well I tested this eveing and it was neg so just waitin on af now x


----------



## lina28

just wondering if anyone had a tingling on your ovaries before?what does it mean?xxxx


----------



## snl41296

kennesha~ praying for your family please keep us posted


----------



## daviess3

35 praying for ur family hun, sooo awful have hope sweetness xx
Keepsmiling soz babes but fxd for jan bumps for us all 
Let's hope we all get new year presents!!! Xx


----------



## Superstoked

xx


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi girls!
I have had the worst day ever. I am on vacation and I get a call from the FS that I seen about three weeks ago. They did an extensive blood test on me and found that I have high levels of prolactin, which means I more than likely have a pituitary gland tumor. They reassured me that it was not as serious as it sounds, but I am over here flippin the hell out. I mean WTF!!!! I was not expecting that at all. I feel very alone and just lost. They want to put me on this medicine that is suppose to give me really jacked up dreams and I am just beside myself. I never thought in a million years this would be my situation regarding pregnancy. 

I have been blessed in so many other areas of my life that I just assumed I would be blessed with a baby right away and without any obstacles. I really feel lost, depressed, and just don't know what the heck to do. I am trying to stay positive, because that is what I do best, but this news today just made me feel awful. My hubby is being so supportive and I am so grateful for him, but I feel like it's all my fault and I feel like we will never have a baby. Now I have to go on this awful medicine and I am so freaked out that my brain is playing a part in this whole process. I am pretty scared ladies, but my doctor assured me it's not as serious as it sounds, but OMG I can't seem to feel that way.


----------



## snl41296

Ready2BaMommy said:


> Hi girls!
> I have had the worst day ever. I am on vacation and I get a call from the FS that I seen about three weeks ago. They did an extensive blood test on me and found that I have high levels of prolactin, which means I more than likely have a pituitary gland tumor. They reassured me that it was not as serious as it sounds, but I am over here flippin the hell out. I mean WTF!!!! I was not expecting that at all. I feel very alone and just lost. They want to put me on this medicine that is suppose to give me really jacked up dreams and I am just beside myself. I never thought in a million years this would be my situation regarding pregnancy.
> 
> I have been blessed in so many other areas of my life that I just assumed I would be blessed with a baby right away and without any obstacles. I really feel lost, depressed, and just don't know what the heck to do. I am trying to stay positive, because that is what I do best, but this news today just made me feel awful. My hubby is being so supportive and I am so grateful for him, but I feel like it's all my fault and I feel like we will never have a baby. Now I have to go on this awful medicine and I am so freaked out that my brain is playing a part in this whole process. I am pretty scared ladies, but my doctor assured me it's not as serious as it sounds, but OMG I can't seem to feel that way.

omg ready I am sooooooooooooooo SORRY :hug: we are all here to support you with everything you are going through. You will have a baby in time. God has a plan for you and this may just be something you will OVERCOME and come out well. :hugs:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Thanks SNL :hugs: I am so grateful for you ladies. I feel like I can share all of this with you girls and you totally understand. I am still in shock I think. I cried my eyes out after I got off the phone with the FS and I have just been numb since. I don't know what to do. I called my mom and she calmed me down, she is good for that and that is why I called her. I have been doing some research on the high prolactin and it is making feel a little better, no one seems to die from it. You know I heard brain and tumor and flipped the heck out, but they are really small and harmless, supposably!!!! There is medicine to shrink it and for most woman the levels go back down to normal and some woman get their :bfp: and then others still struggle. I just pray I can take this medicine and it works and we can be done with all this nonsense. 

I have a very large glass of wine in front of me and I am thoroughly enjoying it right now. It is very comforting right now...lol


----------



## sma1588

oh no hun im sorry u have to go through all this but now you are getting closer to know whats going on and hopefully will have ure bfp soon...i wish u the best and glad ure doing a little better now


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi SMA, yes I am finding some comfort in at least knowing what is wrong and hopefully correcting it, so I can get that :bfp: I was just so freaked out, but I am very much calming down after sharing all of this with you wonderful ladies. The more I am reading the more I am learning a lot of docs do not test for prolactin as often as they should, so I guess I am very grateful my FS did and I pray we can fix this easily.


----------



## Superstoked

Opps!! I am sorry ladies, I meant to post this on one tubers!!! So sorry...xx :)


----------



## sma1588

Ready2BaMommy said:


> Hi SMA, yes I am finding some comfort in at least knowing what is wrong and hopefully correcting it, so I can get that :bfp: I was just so freaked out, but I am very much calming down after sharing all of this with you wonderful ladies. The more I am reading the more I am learning a lot of docs do not test for prolactin as often as they should, so I guess I am very grateful my FS did and I pray we can fix this easily.

its a bitter sweet thing though i bet. that how i feel when i have all these problems but no anwsers. i just wish they would find something so we can fix it and move on....not saying its a good thing that all this has happend to u but atleast u know....it sounds like ure FS is on top of things and getting things taken care of :hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies, I may not be in the right place, if not perhaps you can guide me in the right direction.
> 
> I had a tubal ligation reversal on the 21st of october. Just found out I was preggers. According to my last period I should be roughly 5 weeks. I did not know for sure when I ovulated because I did not have any opks or nor was I temping. I was testing from 10dpo up and all bfn. Then at 15dpo I got a SUPER SUPER faint line. Every couple of days they were getting darker, which is a good sign right?
> 
> Where I had this surgery , my chances of etopic are a little greater. Yesterday I get a tiny bit of brownish/ spotting and panic and go to ER. They took my bloods and told me my levels are so low that either I am brand new pregnant or miscarriage. He then checked my cervix and said if my cervix was open then it was pretty much over. My cervix was closed. That one wipe of spotting is all I had! When I got home I noticed some more pink spotting.
> 
> I am going back tomorrow for more blood to check levels again. My thing is I am praying of holding and not losing this bean but I know the odds are not on my side. I have not been sick, I have not had any one sided pain. My spotting(barely anything) is off and on never reaches pad only when I wipe. Last night I had a little lower back pain and today the pain feels like it is sooo low back pain, almost like the top of my butt. No pain in my butt just about tail bone and some of the cheek...It feels more on the right than the left..Feeling it a little tingly in the right leg.
> 
> Like I said, I may not be in the right place but it is always nice to have anothers opinion.
> 
> My beta levels were 173, which is low. uncertain of my ovualtion date, just going by 14 days after period. I just have a fear that this is tubal.
> 
> Sorry for the book :blush:

 sorry i am not much help here...not sure where to direct you either:blush:


----------



## 35_Smiling

TMI here...

todays af seems a bit heavier then normal and plus i am having alot of tissues or skin like things on the pad...have you experience this too? Could it be from the HSG?

Sma1588, floofymad, honeywright, lisaf, snl, daviess3 : thanks for the prayers

Keepsmiling I hope its not a :bfn: but a late :bfp: good luck hun

Lina28: not sure either what cycle day are you on?

Ready2bamommy: O my i am so sorry you got this news while your on vacation. I will pray that all is well. I am so sorry hun..:hugs: and be careful with that wine young lady day make sure its ONLY one BOTTTLE you drink:hugs:


----------



## winston83

Just want to wish all my fav girls a very very happy new year let's hope 2011 will give us a big hit of bfps lots of love luck and happiness to you all xxxxxx


----------



## floofymad

Hey all, Happy New Year's Eve to you all! 
Think I may have Ov'd 2 days ago according to my chart maybe.....


----------



## Firefox

Hey all, hope you have a fab new years!!

bring on a happy 2011!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daviess3

Ready2be so so sorry hunny you should listen to ur gp it could be what ur looking for hun, it could be ur answer to get ur bfp look positive hun you are now finding a reason for not falling, and it could be solved!! Wish you positive thoughts hun xx

Well my cbfm is still on high so not peak yet so thats good!! Lina how you doing hun?
35 smiling any news hun thinking of you?
firefox caz winston smile snl sma floofy keepsmiling honeywright lisaf ready2b smiling and all you other lovely ladies thanks for all your advice an chats for past 6 months wishing all of us healthy happy bfps in 2011 xx
An those who are preg i wish you healthy babies xx
baby dust 2011 xxx


----------



## snl41296

35~ it could be from your HSG I was alittle heavy this month just the first day but thats normal for me. praying for u, keep an eye on it and see what happens.
*
I WANT TO WISH ALL YOU WONDERFUL GIRLS A VERY HAPPY AND HEALTHY NEW YEAR! THIS IS OUR YEAR GIRLS! FOR EVERYONE TO GET THEIR* :bfp:


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Ready2be so so sorry hunny you should listen to ur gp it could be what ur looking for hun, it could be ur answer to get ur bfp look positive hun you are now finding a reason for not falling, and it could be solved!! Wish you positive thoughts hun xx
> 
> Well my cbfm is still on high so not peak yet so thats good!! Lina how you doing hun?
> 35 smiling any news hun thinking of you?
> firefox caz winston smile snl sma floofy keepsmiling honeywright lisaf ready2b smiling and all you other lovely ladies thanks for all your advice an chats for past 6 months wishing all of us healthy happy bfps in 2011 xx
> An those who are preg i wish you healthy babies xx
> baby dust 2011 xxx

hey davies ~ i used to get sometimes 3/4 highs so take your time and dont stress about it. YOU WILL PEAK.. :thumbup:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Winston83: thanks hun same to you!
Floofyman: thanks and same to you! if you ov i hope you had your :sex: in lol good luck!
Firefox: thanks same to you woohoo!

Daviess3: sighhh no news yet and today is a better day the sun is out and there is no wind on shore i hope offshore its a better weather and he is still safe... when you mean peak like if you get a positive opk? Sorry i am a bit slow this morning....just woke up:haha:

Snl: thanks and happy new year to you too!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

35-You made me laugh this morning about the wine! I had a glass and a half and that is all. I am a light weight anymore, but that little bit did calm me. I woke up with a much better outlook on it and I am very grateful that my FS found this and hopefully we can get it corrected and get our 2011 :bfp:!

Davies, 
Thanks so much for those encouraging words. You are so right. I was in a negative state last night, but I woke up seeing the big picture this morning and I feel so much better. 

Sma,
You are so right it does seem like my FS is doing his job and getting to the bottom of things. I am thankful for that and pray we can fix this and move on.

Happy New Years to all you ladies. Here is to all of us getting our 2011 :bfp:! I know we are all going to have bumps this year, we just have to.....Watch out world!!!


----------



## pip16054

hi! new to this! can anyone tell me how long after taking clomid i can do a opk?


----------



## keepsmiling

Well ladies spottin is here so cd 1 tomorrow
do u think I shud up my dose from 100 to 150 beings as how iv got extra pills and that my progesterone was pretty low xx


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Ready2baMommy- hey girl&#8230;sorry for your sad news, I got some recent bad news as well&#8230;so I really know how you&#8217;re feeling&#8230; I have pretty high FSH values that pretty much can not be corrected at all. pretty much the story there is &#8220;it is what it is&#8221; soooo THAT all is a very hard pill to swallow, on top of my last post-colital test showed that I have almost no CM and that it kills my hubbys sperm. So ya I agree it is a little nice to know that reason &#8220;why&#8221; it is taking so long to conceive, that part is true, instead of being an unknown&#8230;.but once ya know&#8230;it just takes a little time to get over it. Hoping your meds help with that Prolactin value.

35- gosh I am praying for you and your family. Hope 2011 brings you lots of good fortunate, good health and a BFP!!

snl41926&#8212;gosh that&#8217;s a butt load of snow!! Haha !!! super great news you always get follicles, Dr was happy I had a few big ones, not so sure they would be super excited though that I had a lot. From what I understand that is why they like to monitor you, so each month they can be sure you are not hyper ovulating, with a chance of producing too many follicles and High multiple chance. Me as well would be extremely happy with twins, but any more than that would be a little scary. 

Joyful.. thanks for your kind words&#8230; Hubby actually agreed to go to the FS on Monday with me so that we can together discuss our future on TTC with him. FS really is going to steer us in the direction of assisted conception (IUI/IVF) but hubby has let me know more than once that he does not agree with all that because it just is so &#8220;unnatural&#8221; BUT he also just let me know that he is frightened that if my body is telling me that that it cant get pregnant on its own then is it perhaps unhealthy to force conception, and would it effect the baby we would have. I tried to assure him that NO Dr will give anyone any type of 100% assurance that a baby will be 100% healthy regardless of how it is conceived. So I am not quite sure the FS will be able to ease his mind enough to have him agree for us to atleast start IUI. But we will see how Monday goes. 

Sma1588-is this your first round of Clomid ? I didn&#8217;t get many symptoms at all&#8230; maybe just more emotional, but gosh it seems like ever since I have been really concentrating on TTC that I am constantly emotional HAHA!!

pip-from what I understand you are "suppose" to ovulate 5-10 days after your last Clomid Pill... my first month on Clomid my O date was CD13 which actually was a little early... now this being my 2nd month on Clomid... it is CD16 for me and I just got my first Peak on my CBFM, so I think Clomid has delayed O a little for me this month, I will prob O today or tomorrow.. hope that helps ya a little

keep smiling--- my progestrone on 50mg (my 1st cycle) was low.. only a 6 I believe, so FS up'd my dosage to 100mg because of that.

To all the other girls in their Clomid Cycle&#8230; good luck to ya all and wishing all ya girls a very happy new year!!! Lets make 2011 our year!!!!


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

oh and davies...

I also use the CBFM... I was using it before Clomid and I got some lows then my highs then to peak...

but since on Clomid, the very first time it asks for sticks I ALWAYS start off on High, and that is typical because Clomid raises your Estrogen value, and that is what makes your CBFM turn from low to High... so if you are hitting your High on the CBFM a little sooner when on Clomid that is actually a good thing. I just usually do OPKs in the afternoon and evenings as well to try to pinpoint LH.


----------



## HoneyWright

ahhh loads of posts to catch up on and cant remember many of them, im so sorry.

Hope everyone is OK and im very sorry to those who have had bad news or AF.

I am starting OPK today as im on CD10, anyone else around that point?

I wanted to wish you all a wonderful NYE, and lets bring on the clomid bumps and babies for 2011!!!!


----------



## snl41296

ttc1st_at_40 said:


> oh and davies...
> 
> I also use the CBFM... I was using it before Clomid and I got some lows then my highs then to peak...
> 
> but since on Clomid, the very first time it asks for sticks I ALWAYS start off on High, and that is typical because Clomid raises your Estrogen value, and that is what makes your CBFM turn from low to High... so if you are hitting your High on the CBFM a little sooner when on Clomid that is actually a good thing. I just usually do OPKs in the afternoon and evenings as well to try to pinpoint LH.

:shrug: hey girls I never had issues with clomid and CBFM :shrug:


----------



## sma1588

snl- i was also pretty heavy for the first about 3 days and that was a new one for me...usually i start spotting then go into a full flow then spot but not this time....

ttc- no its my 2nd round of it, the first time i didnt have many SE at all which was nice 

2nd day of opks for me lets hope i get 2 lines soon. and were actually sticking to every other day or everyday...i think i will go for every day this week


----------



## snl41296

sma1588 said:


> snl- i was also pretty heavy for the first about 3 days and that was a new one for me...usually i start spotting then go into a full flow then spot but not this time....
> 
> ttc- no its my 2nd round of it, the first time i didnt have many SE at all which was nice
> 
> 2nd day of opks for me lets hope i get 2 lines soon. and were actually sticking to every other day or everyday...i think i will go for every day this week

:happydance: u started peeing on your OPK's how exciting! I cant wait to start LMAO I figured I will start :sex: on the 8th and then every other day after that


----------



## sma1588

yes i did and i think im going to O maybe a day later this time i dont know y just a feeling i have...probly because i took clomid 3-7 instead of 2-6 but i never know because i O'd on cd 12 last time so im glad i started testing early last time...i had another talk with OH and he knows if he wants this we have work to do so im happy about that and that this is what he wants too for sure and we did talk about getting him tested so we will see how it goes with the clomid for another few months.


----------



## Joyful09

Ready2bamommy...I am glad you sound better...I look forward to getting updates of your progress 
Ttc1st40...I hope you have a wonderful meeting with FS...well I understand an iui is a little unnatural but being pregnant & giving birth to your child isn't...so my thought for me & I guess my husband agrees now thankfully(it took about 6months) is if my cm is opaque and not nurturing his sperm through the cervix than an iui will solve that one hurdle...there are still other steps that if it wasn't right the egg/sperm wouldn't connect or implant but I understand he has reservations
35smiling I have been thinking of you & will pray for the safe return of your family member
AFM...I am on CD 1 tried to call my FS to get my instructions but they were closed he had me take clomid 100mg from 3-7 so I think I will just go ahead cause if I don't the day they will be open is day 4 for me...praying that the iui will work & we will become pregnant
Wishing all you ladies a Happy New Year & even if I don't comment on your post I read each one and I am thinking of you and I am thankfully that you are here. Wishing we start the 2011 year with lots of BFP's!!!
35smiling


----------



## Smile4me

Wishing all of us ttc'ers a Very Happy New Year and lets enjoy some bubbly while we still can because we are going to have some BFP's in January, February, March and so on so let's enjoy the New Year with a big toast to all of us!!!!:drunk:

Ready2B hun I am sooooo sorry but my goodness it's a good thing we have a good FS and I can't wait to see him on Jan 11 if he can sort out your issue hun then it is worth it all. I am so happy he thoroughly looked at your blood and we will all pray for the meds to work, and you get your BFP in the next couple of months sweetie. I am just so thankful that you have us and we have you for support!:flower:

Well girls Its almost 5pm here and I'm making a cheese ball, guacamole dip, and some appetizers for my dd's :) They are watching Shark Tale and I'm about to open a nice bottle of wine and ENJOY myself until my dh gets home from work...and Thank God for another year and a wonderful support system - So Thank You all and Happy New Year!!!!:hugs:


----------



## snl41296

Happy New Years to my girls <3


----------



## sma1588

happy new year, i know were behind most of you ladies on here but i hope every1 has a great year......make ure wishes now its 1/1/11 its supposed to be lucky when the numbers all match so i think u all know what i wished for!!!!!!


----------



## floofymad

Happy New Year everyone!
FF has finally confirmed my Ov so I'm 3DPO now. Clomid didn't change my Ov day at all. 
Had a wee drink last night and hope it'll be the last for a while!


----------



## lina28

hi ya guys,happy new year to all of ya and loads of luck,I'm on cd13 and feel really sick and my belly is hurting.i did ov found out yesterday when i went for my second scan.are theses side effects after taking clomid?had a horrible night sleep into the new yearxxxxxxxxx


----------



## floofymad

Hey Lina. I have read about people feeling sick from clomid and getting pains. Not sure tho. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## snl41296

So CBFM wants me to start to pee on a stick I did today but I am done till around cd12 I dont stress over it anymore. I have OPK's as well. I hope this is our month. If I am baby will be due on DH's birthday Oct 3rd sounds wonderful! if not march fertility specialist


----------



## Lisa84

Happy New Year everyone!!

Wow it has just taken me a good 20 mins to catch up lol 

Lina which nurse did u have that didnt speak English. I think i had her on my first go and came away from the app clueless coz i couldnt understand a word she was sayin lol was it the asian lady or the Eastern Europeon lady? xx


----------



## lina28

Lisa84 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!
> 
> Wow it has just taken me a good 20 mins to catch up lol
> 
> Lina which nurse did u have that didnt speak English. I think i had her on my first go and came away from the app clueless coz i couldnt understand a word she was sayin lol was it the asian lady or the Eastern Europeon lady? xx

hi had both but the eastern europeon was worse.loldid ya ever had dr debono?i never did so far but loads of people say he is nice.xxxx


----------



## Lisa84

I have never had him and hope i dont need to coz i think when u get him then its serious lol

i have heard he is nice coz my friend had IVF and had to see him. All the nurses seem nice. Hard to understand but nice lol xx


----------



## lina28

oh now u said that,its true everyone who had him needed ivf.i didnt like one woman.not sure if she was a nurse or doctor but she was scary.lol i only asked if there is a way 2 check tubes without op and she started shoutin at us.never want her again.lol where did ya have your op?in huddersfield?xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa84

Yup Hudds. I have one that was a bit abrupt with with me but other than that they have all been fine xx


----------



## lina28

Lisa84 said:


> Yup Hudds. I have one that was a bit abrupt with with me but other than that they have all been fine xx

yeah apart from that one everyone is really nice there.cant wait 2 go back on monday 2 see whats goin on.xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well i never got drunk so im fresh today xxxx


----------



## snl41296

u think weight patches work? im thinking green tea patches or something to that effect? im really depressed and would love to be 140 before I get pg again.. its 45 lbs I have to loose


----------



## keepsmiling

jwell i thort af was comin as yetwrday evenin i had pink spottin but nothin tody an af is due today very strnge body i seem to have


----------



## Lisa84

How many dpo are you kel? x


----------



## lina28

was just wondering what fruit is good 2 eat while trying?and what is not?xxx


----------



## Joyful09

Keepsmiling...yeah what cd are you or dpo? I don't want tomget your hopes but you didn't get AF yet right? Just spotting?
Snl...I know alot of us feel pudgy after eating all the holidays food...you should just eat healthy you don't want to stress about weight & trying to get pregnant right? I have grand plans of exercising after I get pregnant lol! I know big plans but I feel like all my time & energy goes to thinking about getting pregnant & once & if that happens I will free up alot time


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm cd 32 dunno wot dpo about 12 I think ad I did test and it was neg but it was just a ic and diluted wee held or bout hal hour lol
I go spotting last nite but nothin at all today x


----------



## Lisa84

Mmmm i was thinkin if it had been bout 10 then might have been late implantation. FX she stays away then hun xx


----------



## keepsmiling

The thort did cross my mind but surely I it was then a hpt wud be pos xx


----------



## sma1588

snl- im not to sure if any of that stuff works but i would love to know also...i have 35-45 lbs to loose so im working on that along with ttc. i just signed up for fitness pal and i love it so far because i can track all my calories and its a daily reminder i set it as my home page. im sticking with 1200 calories a day sometimes less but im working on it


----------



## winston83

Kel it could still be imPlant do u no fir defo what day u ovd. Xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Happy New Year Ladies. Hope 2011 is a fertile one for all of us. Sadly I lost my baby last night so I will no doubt be back joining you all again soon x


----------



## keepsmiling

No cos I didn't use opks or temp xx


----------



## Lisa84

Im so sorry Emma xx :hugs: FX it wont take you long to fall pregnant again. 

Kel if you implanted late then you might not be releasin enough to detect yet. Definately not out yet honey. FX crossed for you xx


----------



## daviess3

Emma I'm so so sorry hun I would say happy new year but it prob doesn't feel that way! I'm so gutted for you what happened hun? That's if you want to talk about it if not completely get it! Been there so so hard but the only thing that keeps me going is knowing I can actually fall pg! I was thinking other day I would message u to see if ur ok! My heart goes out to u I hope ur hubby is being supportive, an I did lots of research an if you feel ready to try again you are meant to be extremely fertile after a loss but I no everyones different an we all deal with situations differently! Once again so so sorry I let off 2 Chinese lanterns last night for my angels, had a little tear but this is our year I'm sure of it! Sending you big hugs. Xxx

Keepsmiling test test test??? Xx
35 any news?? Xx
How's everyone else? I had couple of drinks an sat in out hottub with hubby till 3am! Lol had bit of us time! So sorry to hear peoples sad news sum1 have something good please?? Xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Thank you Davies. It is a long story. I had a bit of bleeding at about 6 weeks pregnant. I was sent for a scan at the EPAU which showed a gestational sac and yolk sac but no fetus.As their dates didn't match mine they said it could mean one of two things, either the baby had stopped growing or I was slightly out with my dates so I was told to go back on 29th December for a rescan. The bleeding stopped, I had no bleeding for over two weeks so was beginning to feel confident. On Boxing day night I started bleeding very lightly, it was only there when I wiped but was red blood. I then feared the worst. 3 days later I had my rescan and was shocked and overjoyed to see a lovely fetus with a flickering heartbeat measuring 7+3. I was told all was well, there was no sign of miscarriage and the bleeding was unexplained. I was on cloud nine but also at the same time worried about the bleeding which got progressively heavier and heavier. On New Years Eve I woke to find my pajamas soaked in blood and was passing clots. I went to the doctors surgery in floods of tears, had bloods taken for HCG levels to be repeated on Tuesday and was told from what I described it was more than likely a miscarriage. Later on NYE I had cramping and felt a gush of blood and went to the loo and felt something push out of me with the rush of blood. I am pretty sure it was the sac containing my baby. The bleeding is now settling into similar to a heavy period. I have to go back to the EPAU for a scan on Tuesday to confirm the miscarriage. I can't believe this has happened to me, I am in shock and a bit of a mess emotionally. Why make me wait 2 years to give me my miracle and then snatch it away? It doesn't make sense.
I feel like I need to start ttc as soon as the bleeding has passed. I need to be pregnant again. I miss it and I miss my baby x


----------



## daviess3

Oh Emma Hun I so feel for you, very similar to my first mc in July started bleeding at 7 weeks had early scan all fab lovely heartbeat no bleeding for a 3 weeks then at 10weeks bleeding had scan no heartbeat, worst thing I have ever been through! I had a d and c an I can honestly say that was best for me I didn't want to see anything but if you have done it naturally then that's better. I no how you feel hun lost why me?? U think ur out woods! Wham! It's so so unfair. An I felt a big sense of loneliness like everyone else excepted that I was no longer preg an I just didn't want to believe it! I personally like u needed to get pg straight away so that's how I moved forward I researched gettin pg after mc an u r fertile very fertile apparently but they say to be careful coz of womb lining, I think I mc due to low progesterone doc said was chromosomal abnormality but I think they say that to everyone! I was put on clomid due to low prog levels! But my gp never put me on prog when I found out I was preg!??? Now I use supposittries every month I would ask ur doc for them they can't harm u? Only help! 

Well I'm sorry Emma an I no nothing I say will ever make u feel better but I have learnt to channel my thinking to this is my month my babys coming, look forward hun time will ease ur pain slowly x get on to ur gp though coz I regret not pushing for more tests so it didn't happen again it was actually Lisa that told me about prog suppositories an I had to ask gp for them but I think that's why I had chemical, the only thing I no is that we have got preg once we will do it again! Biggest hugs to you Emma xx


----------



## Delilahsown

mrphyemma said:


> Happy New Year Ladies. Hope 2011 is a fertile one for all of us. Sadly I lost my baby last night so I will no doubt be back joining you all again soon x

:hugs: Emma :hugs:


----------



## snl41296

:hug: emma I am so so sorry.. :hug: u have tons of support here with us.


----------



## snl41296

Wow I am CD 8 and we have been :sex: like mad :wacko: wth has gotten into my DH maybe the new year :winkwink: 2 times so far the 30th , today and some more to come.... I am loving the new year so far :thumbup:


----------



## sma1588

emma- im so sorry hun, big hugs i hope u get ure sticky bean very soon


----------



## ondjima

So sorry for your loss Emma.


----------



## floofymad

So sorry Emma. Take care x :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm so annoyed I forgot to test with fmu
grrr wot am I like x


----------



## Lisa84

Well u are just going to have to hold it all day now lol xx


----------



## keepsmiling

I did one with diluted wee n nada til the 10mib mark when I gt a evap
u no wen the test dries all speckley and u can c a line
well that's wot I gt x


----------



## snl41296

Keepsmiling~ what DPO are u?
I spotted the day AF was due for 3 days with my DD didnt think nothing of it to be honest b/c we just started trying, i put a tampon in b/c we were away on vacation and when we got home I took it out nothing was there. I was taking benydril as welll b/c my uncle and aunt had 2 cats. I had not one symptom except for when I brushed my teeth they would bleed alot. so 3 days of spotting I decided to test and bright lines I DID GET! I think I was like 15/16DPO all I know is AF was due July 4th and I spotted for 3 days till I caved in and tested. alittle shocked I was in but thats my story. Hope that helps alittle


*AFM~ I peed on the stick again and I GOT HIGH TODAY  I am CD 9 I am going to pee tonight on my OPK and see what that says. it normally goes together! Maybe thats why we have been  like mad and I am in total shock to be honest. We have just been having fun with it. I am not going to tell DH at all and just go with it.I can also get HIGHS for 4 days too So just go with it like I said.*

I took clomid 3-7 this time will that make me ovulate sooner? then normal? :shrug: I have alot os CM too ALways did though but more so these past few days... New Year, New Me no stress :happydance:


----------



## keepsmiling

I think I'm up to 13dpo bit cud be slightly less
I didn't use opks or temp this cycle x


----------



## winston83

Emma I'm so sorry babes it never fails to amaze me how cruel life can be sending u huge hugs xxxxx


----------



## steffxttc

hey all 

im cd 39 and getting very confused i took my clomid days 2-6 and i have been left to it myself this month no scans as i ovulated last month with the same dosage i had 3 mature follies and 2 small but af came so trying again this month,
so now im on cd 39 and about 17/18 dpo if same ov time as last month but i havnt had my af and ive had bfn im so confused with it i have alot cm soz(tmi) and had no other signs apart from odd feeling in my back and front but went away quite quick i thot was af 
could i still be in the running for :bfp: if anyone could help id be grateful thanx 

:dust: to u all xxxxxx
steff x:kiss::kiss:


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm in a simulat boat
I had a little spotting cd 30 I'm now cd 32 and no af and bfn
I normally get af cd 31 x


----------



## steffxttc

hi keep smiling ive heard that spotting can be a good sign heres hopeing for you have you had this before?
i havnt had any my af usually due round about 25th of every month so i think thats why im confused theres been no sign so annoying,this is my 7th mnth on clomid but second ovulating i just wish i could get answers you know frustrating or what!
lol ive never wanted my af so bad so i can start trying again
:dust: to you for a huge :bfp:
steff x


----------



## keepsmiling

I had spotting all last cycle due to low progesterone tho
but this spotting was light only lasted a few hours and nothing since hmmm xx


----------



## Firefox

Emma I am so sorry for your loss, thinking of you xxx


----------



## steffxttc

well if u spotted and then it went away and didnt last long heres hope it was implantation thats what happened to a friend of mine she had slight spotting then went after that she got bfp :dust: to you and dh xxx steff xx


----------



## daviess3

Keepsmiling test again!! Lol hold it for a while an test fxd for u be nice to have positive news!! Xx


----------



## daviess3

Keepsmiling any news?? Emma how youndoing??
35 any news??
What does anyone think I got another high today on my cbfm so still no peak!! I don't normally ov till cd16/17 but I never got high as early as cd9 I think it was! Do u think I
Not going to ov this month or I'm
Just jumping the gun? Still having hot flashes through the nit! Also 2nd question!! Is I woke up at 6.30 which is about an hour to hour an half to early for me! An bbt was 96.3 hour later it's 97.6 as I went back to sleep which one would you go with? X


----------



## Smile4me

Em hun, I PM you :) You are in my thoughts and prayers hun, there is nothing any of us can say but sooo many of us have been through it and we can be your support through this tough time. 

XX
Lots of hugs!


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks Smile4me, it is comforting to have you lovely ladies for support. I shall be back raring to go in a few weeks with my last 4 cycles of clomid. Pray for a miracle for me! x


----------



## Smile4me

We will hun for sure!!! Mine was in July and I keep the US pics in my wallet next to my dads picture, knowing he is watching over my lo's.

We are going to make 2011 our year ladies!


----------



## lina28

hi ya!i really need sum help here....i'm on cd15 went for my 3 scan 2day.had first one on cd10 on my first scan they where 2 follicles both around 17,9mm big and loads of small ones.on cd12 iwent for my second scan and the nurse said i ov coz no follicles where there anymore and i had pain 2 so she said everything is great.went this morning for 3 scan on cd15 and had 2 more follicles there.one 17mm and one 21mm how is that possible?????i'm soooo worried!!!!!xxxxplease helpppppppppppp


----------



## Smile4me

Lina I'm sorry hun I have never been tracked, I dont have any advice other than calling the FS and asking them what could be going on??? sorry sweetie!


----------



## lisaf

lina28 said:


> hi ya!i really need sum help here....i'm on cd15 went for my 3 scan 2day.had first one on cd10 on my first scan they where 2 follicles both around 17,9mm big and loads of small ones.on cd12 iwent for my second scan and the nurse said i ov coz no follicles where there anymore and i had pain 2 so she said everything is great.went this morning for 3 scan on cd15 and had 2 more follicles there.one 17mm and one 21mm how is that possible?????i'm soooo worried!!!!!xxxxplease helpppppppppppp

I'm not an expert, but I research everything to death.
I would definitely call to see what they think is going on. 
I do wonder if the cd12 scan just wasn't done well and these are the same follicles, still growing?

BUT.. they cannot tell a follicle apart from a cyst on an ultrasound, they can only tell by how and when it changes size and where you are in your cycle.

After you ovulate, the follicle fills with fluid and becomes the corpus luteum cyst. This is what makes progesterone during the 2ww, and if pregnant it keeps making progesterone until the placenta takes over by week 12.

Eggs can release as small as 15mm, but most aren't mature enough to release until they are 18mm. They can get up to 24mm.
Based on the size of the follicles you are mentioning now, it sounds like the 9mm and 17mm have grown. So that cd12 scan is just confusing!

I would keep having sex, just in case. If you chart your fertility any other way like OPKs, or tracking your CM, you should get a good idea if you have ovulated or not. If you don't usually track these signs, you can at least check your CM (cervical mucus) now and see if it is fertile (watery, slippery, stretchy) or non-fertile (dry, sticky or creamy). 
Hope some of that helps!


----------



## lina28

thank u both so much,i will see what they say on my scan on wed.cd17 and hope i get a nurse who is nice!the one i had 2day was horrible. :( but i searched the net alot 2day and found that sum woman ov twice its rare but it happens so i will ask on wed and if they dont help than i will ask 2 see the doc!coz she just said all the time i dont know.i dont understand how she got the job!i saw on cd12 that there was no follicles there she checked twice and i had the pain that i was ov so really dont know what that was 2day.can pollicles shrink to 0mm and cum back???xxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

They don't often measure follicles less than 10mm. And it is possible for the 2 that were forming to dissolve and for new ones to come, but it would be highly unusual for them to get this big, that fast.
If you ovulate twice, it usually has to be within a day of each other. Its possible you geared up to ovulate as described above, but it failed and your body made new follicles. Once you ovulate, the progesterone excreted by the corpus luteum inhibits the formation of more follicles. There are 1 in a million shots where a woman ends up pregnant with twins that are a month apart etc because she released another egg during her pregnancy. But its so rare and unusual that its unlikely thats what you're dealing with.

If you released both eggs, then you could have 2 corpus luteums. Honestly that makes more sense to me than if these are 2 new follicles. But keep having sex just in case!


----------



## Firefox

Hi girls, what is the earliest you have ovulated on clomid? I'm on cd7 and have ewcm just wondering if its way too early to be getting ready to over I've got a stinking cold at the no so. my temps are :all over the place...hoping it goes soon as I don't have much luck with opk


----------



## lina28

thank you.gonna ask the nurse about it on wed. is it bad 2 have corpus luteums?or is it good? sorry that i ask sooo much,i'm new 2 all this xxxx


----------



## lina28

Firefox said:


> Hi girls, what is the earliest you have ovulated on clomid? I'm on cd7 and have ewcm just wondering if its way too early to be getting ready to over I've got a stinking cold at the no so. my temps are :all over the place...hoping it goes soon as I don't have much luck with opk

hi ya firefox,i'm not sure,had scan at cd12 and got told i ov but then 2day there where 2 follicles again so not sure.lol:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## snl41296

hey girls I have alot to catch up on really quick I have my apt for the FS woohoo!!!!!! March 25th at 10am the whole thing with IUI will cost $1200 for one round sono and blood work and IUI


----------



## wanting2010

I just went and had my progesterone bloodwork done this afternoon. I'm definitely keeping my fingers crossed, but I'm not too hopeful that I ovulated this cycle because I never got a positive OPK. I guess I will find out for sure soon!


----------



## 35_Smiling

:happydance::yipee::wohoo:OMG!!!!!! my cousin is safe!!!! Thank you everyone who did a special prayer for my family! God has answered....here is a link of the news but as yet they have not reached Bermuda...
https://bernews.com/2011/01/missing-bermudian-sailors-are-safe-and-well/


----------



## wanting2010

That is wonderful news 35!!


----------



## wanting2010

I signed up with my doctor's office to be able to get my results online, and I just logged on there to look at my past results and found out that my results from today has already been posted on there! I'm completely shocked for it to have already been posted. Anyway, my progesterone was 1.46 so as expected I didn't ovulate. =(


----------



## lisaf

oooh, wanting... sorry to hear that! :( Definitely non-ovulatory!


----------



## bethany26

I recently took my first round of 100mg of clomid. I felt GREAT while taking it. It made me super happy and I felt like I was on top of the world. I got a headache only two days after I took my last one. I am now in the middle of my 2 week wait and having tons of cramps ever since O. I am now 9 dpo.


----------



## snl41296

oh 35 thats wonderful news... thank god....


----------



## snl41296

davies~ im on my 2nd HIGH BAR today keep on :sex: every other day.


----------



## sma1588

35- thats great news im so glad there doing ok and on there way in!!!!



afm- im starting to get darker opk's not dark dark like + but getting there yay so about 2 or 3 more days maybe and it will be pos but we have been at it alot this week and my plan is to stay at it too !!!!!!


----------



## Joyful09

Emma...I am so sorry for your loss...I will keep you in my prayers...hoping for a BFP
35smiling...thank God he is safe
Snl...your cycle sounds like it is going well you seemed relaxed great on your apt but hopefully you won't need it
Davies...smal1588...it's getting exciting you are going to be ovulating...who did I miss cause I know you all have a few of you that are all around the same time
I look forward to ovulating
Silly me called the FS to tell him that my period was super short one full day of a flow now nothing, so my concern was that my lining was not good enough for a pregnancy. He required me to go get a blood test before I could start taking clomid. I told them I temp & I was sure that I wasn't pregnant. Anyway went to give my blood for nothing. I am scheduled for a scan on cd 13 & hopefully will have my iui on cd 14 or 15.


----------



## sma1588

ya im getting excited the pain is back in my ribs and the only time i ever had that is last month when i was about to O and after O. it feels like a charlie horse in ure side..no fun but im getting excited and cant wait to POAS in the morning tonight needs to hurry up


----------



## 35_Smiling

Okay the last time i was really really on this site was Dec. 31st...so you know i had ALOT of reading to do...this is funny wow is all i can say and i am so glad i am now up to date...o my its 3:12am and i so need to get some sleep! Night all!

Below are from December 31st to today here we go........

*Ready2BaMommy*: :hi: well glad the wine helped hee hee and thanks i hope 2011 gives all us our :bfp: &#8216;s

*Pip16054*: :wave: hello newbe! I ov day 15-16 after the first day of my clomids from day 2-6 so good luck to you on your cycle. Here is some :dust: for you!

*Keepsmiling*: :hi: so did you up your dose? So on New Year your af was due but only spotting...i am getting excited can&#8217;t wait to read more...i hope its a :bfp:

*Ttc1st*_at_40: :wave: thanks hun for the well wishers and yes 2011 is our month for :bfp: &#8216;s

*Honeywright*: :hi: good luck on this cycle hun. Here some :dust: for you!

*Snl41296*: :wave: hey lady doe how are you keeping...still sneaking in theat temp and opk?:haha: snl i hope you were a good girl over the holidays and did rape your hubby too much lol i am not sure about the weight patch...but if trying to ttc i would think not to try it...good to see you had some :sex: over the newyear! I thought i heard you screaming way over here:haha: thanks snl...now i hope the coastguards can find them and help them in...snl i hope your letting hubby up for air with all that :sex: wow this is the year for you and he is not tired yet! Go hubby go! Go hubby go! Get your :sex: on!:haha:

*Sma1588*: :hi: how are you holding up love...all is well? I had a good holiday thanks hun and thanks for wishing my cousin well... i hope you ov really soon since your pain in the ribs are back:hugs:

*Joyful09*: :wave: thank you for the prayer love. Wishing you too on our 2011 clomid babies!

*Smile4me*: :hi: thanks love i had a wonderful Christmas and New Year thanks! I am glad you did too

*Floofymad*: :wave: i am glad you ov so that makes you good and ready for that :bfp: good luck! Here some :dust:
*Lina28*: :hi: sorry you fel l ill on new years but i hope you feel better now. Good luck on this cycle! Here is some :dust: for you too. Hey you mean fruit can help with bfp&#8217;s...when but you find out feel me in! Sorry hun i never had my follicles checked but now that you mention it i think i will speak to my fs on my appointment tomorrow.

*Lisaf84*: :wave: lol your funny when you had to read up on everyone&#8217;s post...i am doing that too as i am typing the above..i had 3 pages to read since Dec.31 i will make sure i pop in daily :haha:

*Cas & bob:* :hi: so glad you were well behave over the holiday and didn&#8217;t get drunk:haha: i can&#8217; say much about me on that part...lol and i don&#8217;t even drink so a half of wine i was toasted on New Years! Ha ha ha ha

*Winston83*: :wave: how are you doing love...hope you had a wonder Christmas and New Year!

*Mrphyemma*: :hi: o now i read your post of the mc on New Year Eve i am so sorry hun...:hugs: i am glad you jumping back on the wagon again...when i had my mc after ttc for a year i figuard gosh well i can get prego so its not going to be long until we get prego again don&#8217;t care how long it takes...

*Daviess3*: :wave: i hope all is well with you hun sorry i haven&#8217;t been on for a while...

*Dililahsown*: :hi: are you? Happy new year!

*Ondjima*: :wave: hi hope you had a good Christmas and New year!!

*Steffxttc*: :hi: good luck on this cycle hun here is some :dust:

*Firefox*: :wave: how are you doing hun..all is well? 

*Lisaf*: :hi: hello dear thanks for clearing that up i was hoping you pop in and help lina28! How are you doing and the papaya doing? happy new year to you!

*Wanting2010*: :wave: well i hope you get one this cycle...i will be positive for you hun! :dust: thanks hun i am glad they say there are okay now just wishing you all the best and hope the coastguards find them and help them back to Bermuda.

*Bethany26*: :hi: good luck on this cycle! Hope you feel better soon. I know sometimes clomid can make us feel sickly but who knows you could be hitch on this round!

AND....if i missed anyone please forgive me!:hugs:


----------



## winston83

Hey 35 how u doing I'm soo glad your cousin is safe and hope he makes it to land real soon xxxx


----------



## snl41296

Joyful09 said:


> Emma...I am so sorry for your loss...I will keep you in my prayers...hoping for a BFP
> 35smiling...thank God he is safe
> Snl...your cycle sounds like it is going well you seemed relaxed great on your apt but hopefully you won't need it
> Davies...smal1588...it's getting exciting you are going to be ovulating...who did I miss cause I know you all have a few of you that are all around the same time
> I look forward to ovulating
> Silly me called the FS to tell him that my period was super short one full day of a flow now nothing, so my concern was that my lining was not good enough for a pregnancy. He required me to go get a blood test before I could start taking clomid. I told them I temp & I was sure that I wasn't pregnant. Anyway went to give my blood for nothing. I am scheduled for a scan on cd 13 & hopefully will have my iui on cd 14 or 15.

thanks hun :flower:


----------



## snl41296

morning to my wonderful friends :flower:
I am on CD 11 from my CBFM I am still on HIGH I think will be for alittle while. this is the 3rd day HIGH. As for the OPK's there is NOTHING THERE yet which is fine because U all know how dark my OPK's get :rofl: extreamly DARK, so I still have time. I told DH we will start to :sex: the 5th and go every other day he is good with it... :happydance: I hope 2011 is better then 2010 and we all get our :bfp: soon. I hope I get it before march 25th when we talk with the FS that would be wonderful and saves us $1200 for sure :thumbup: time will tell right.... hope everyone has a good day. I will be on more today not doing much of anything today


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well bfn this morning for me and then af followed after ha fresh start again x x x x


----------



## winston83

Aw sorry caz not long to wait to see mr fox again see what he got planned for you xx
Snl sounds lije you got a plan there fx u get ur bfp soon and save all that money so u can spend it on a baby xx


----------



## Smile4me

ok ladies, I have a very soft cervix and I have shooting pains in my right ovary, started last night and back again today now I checked and I have a bit of pinkish blood....any ideas?


----------



## daviess3

smile no idea hun have you ov yet? is it could it be implantation? thats pinkish i think right? 
35 soooo happy they found him
Caz hope ur ok hun xx


----------



## keepsmiling

Oooh let's hope it's ib Hun x


----------



## Smile4me

I'm 5dpo so It might be too early but the OPK could have picked up on the rise down?? I only tested on cd16 for ovulation and I got my smiley so.... I Sure hope this is it but I am NOT getting my hopes up, as we all know what that does to us. I did however find out that my company pays up to $5,000 for infertility including IUI and IVF so OMG I'm over the moon about that :)

Yes 35 soooooo happy our prayers help your family sweetheart

How are you KS?


----------



## keepsmiling

Um ok thanks Hun
no af yet but no pos hpt either
but there just ic so if no af by weekend I may get a proper test xx


----------



## Smile4me

oooooo Goood luck sweetie!!!!!

I'm so sorry Caz, when do you go back to see Mr. Fox and what is his plan for you hun?


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies i got my pos opk today, i wish it had been yesterday though because now i have to go stay with a friend for awhile due to an emergency last night with her. so i will be away from OH and thats hard enough for me but not getting to BD on the time we need to makes it worse. im going to tell him i need some before i leave lol. i dont know if i will be able to get online or not but i will lake my lap top with me


----------



## lisaf

Smile4me said:


> I'm 5dpo so It might be too early but the OPK could have picked up on the rise down?? I only tested on cd16 for ovulation and I got my smiley so.... I Sure hope this is it but I am NOT getting my hopes up, as we all know what that does to us. I did however find out that my company pays up to $5,000 for infertility including IUI and IVF so OMG I'm over the moon about that :)
> 
> Yes 35 soooooo happy our prayers help your family sweetheart
> 
> How are you KS?

OMG, that is AWESOME news about your company!!! :happydance::happydance: It makes the decisions so much easier when its not a huge cost/concern!!


----------



## caz & bob

Smile4me said:


> oooooo Goood luck sweetie!!!!!
> 
> I'm so sorry Caz, when do you go back to see Mr. Fox and what is his plan for you hun?

go back on the 17th hun just geting my results off the bloods they done on hormons thirod and to see if i have got a clotting issue x x x


----------



## sma1588

i already think im out this time for sure i just wish AF would get here already so i can start over again. im getting all the pains that go with O and the + opk and yet i have to leave the night i O....i dont think were gonna get to BD before i leave....do u think it would be enough from last night ?


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun should be enof lv it only takes one x x x


----------



## sma1588

i really hope so


----------



## caz & bob

try tomorrow hun x x x


----------



## snl41296

hi girls just checking in :sex: is going well on my end I have to say :thumbup: even though my OPK's are nothing yet. My CBFM is HIGH for 3 days so its every other day from here on in :winkwink:


----------



## HopefulOne1

Hey girls, just a quick question! 
Im on cd10 of my 1st round of clomid! had all the side effects, bloated, hot sweats, bad dreams etc! but from cd8 I have had really sore boobs is this another side effect?? 
All the posts I have read talk about it after ov but not before?

Any Help would be great! Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

Wel stil no af or spotting or anything so I'm now 5 days late
I dd my temp this morn ad it was 36.50 does this sound low x


----------



## snl41296

crossing fingers for you keepsmiling 

AFM~ Lisa where are you when I need you. I need some reusurance that everything will be ok? anyone is good to answer as well. Lisa ~ u know EVERY MONTH I OVULATE between CD 14-16 well I am CD12 I am 4 days on HIGH for my CBFM, and I have been taking my OPK's to see and there is not a single line, NOTHING NOT A THING, :wacko: for me this is CRAZY, can it be b/c I took clomid 3-7 100mg? can that cause it to change? I am not going to stress Not good. I know and I have been doing awesome too without temping and stuff. I will STOP TAKING MY OPK'S as well till CD 14 at around 8ish or so. I will promise u all I will not test at all. for my CBFM i just get tired of wasting sticks :blush: Still doing every other day and it was all my DH :happydance: not even me. Did last night, then will again so on and so on till I ovulate or see something on a OPK. so strange I sware by this time months before I had at least alittle line?


----------



## daviess3

Snl I just got first peak today from cbfm!!!! After about 6-7 days of highs!!! I had exactly same as u hun opks quite neg nothing there then allof a sudden don't stress Hun it will come!!

I would like ur opinions on mine as I got my peak today but I got pos opk yest eve an felt bloated an like bubbling last nit! Bd last nit can you look at my chart girls tell me when u think I'm ov or if I did yesterday evening? 
My hubby being bit funny aboutvtrying at the mo he wants me to give my body good break an wait till I see the gynae obviously I took clomid again an not listening to him! Haha but I want to have sex again tonight but I think he will be suspicious as I don't have a majorly high sex drive!!! Or do u think I should wait an try do it again Tom! I need to get pg this month my first baby would be due valentines day an I really really want it to be this month!! Help girls!!!! Xx


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Snl I just got first peak today from cbfm!!!! After about 6-7 days of highs!!! I had exactly same as u hun opks quite neg nothing there then allof a sudden don't stress Hun it will come!!
> 
> I would like ur opinions on mine as I got my peak today but I got pos opk yest eve an felt bloated an like bubbling last nit! Bd last nit can you look at my chart girls tell me when u think I'm ov or if I did yesterday evening?
> My hubby being bit funny aboutvtrying at the mo he wants me to give my body good break an wait till I see the gynae obviously I took clomid again an not listening to him! Haha but I want to have sex again tonight but I think he will be suspicious as I don't have a majorly high sex drive!!! Or do u think I should wait an try do it again Tom! I need to get pg this month my first baby would be due valentines day an I really really want it to be this month!! Help girls!!!! Xx

Davies thank you thank you thank you sooooooooooooooooooooo MUCH. just needed some reusurance like I said :thumbup: as for you, chart looks good :sex: again tonight if u can if not tomorrow morning :thumbup: you then should have covered everything it will be fine if you :sex: tomorrow. we are on a every other day/ every 2 days woking well too might I add. It takes alot to have DH :sex: so this time he is really trying better


----------



## daviess3

I need Lisa to look for me to see when she thinks i ov!! I am gonna try bd tonight!! fxd he is up for it!! youll be fine sweet couple days behind me xx


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> I need Lisa to look for me to see when she thinks i ov!! I am gonna try bd tonight!! fxd he is up for it!! youll be fine sweet couple days behind me xx

thanks love :flower:


----------



## daviess3

Girls im ovulating as we speak im sure got like an aching in my stomach!!! I almost cant stand up straight!! I would say its my egg releasing what do you girls reckon>? an how long do i have to bd??? xx


----------



## keepsmiling

I need some advice ladiei did a ic hpt today ad think I saw a line
well I went to the loo just now and still no af but I got a tiny spot looks like a blood clot like the size of a grain of rice
any ideas xx


----------



## sma1588

im also O-ing today i know it but theres no OH to do what needs to be done it makes me wanna just cry it out all day but thats not going to do me any good. i also have the clear streatchy cm and a open cervix


----------



## Lisa84

Me too davies im also ovulatin as we speak. I had a very dark opk this aft so think i might jump OH bones when he gets in from work lol

it will hurt like hell tho coz always does when im ovulating :( xx


----------



## daviess3

Lisa can't believe at same time!! Feel full bloated like trapped wind constipated yeah last thing fancy is sex but just want to get on with it!! Sounds so nice lol! Did sexy underwear thing yest so today dunno what I'm gonna say! Lol he will think it's wierd! Haha x


----------



## daviess3

Sma sorry Hun, but u never no I just looked up sn some people say egg lasts 12-24 hours so will u be home in time? You dtd before you left right? So u might have swimmers left they live up to 5 days Hun? Fxd for u an ur doing a good deed looking after your friend! U no what they say what goes around comes around! X
Lisa when did u last bd Hun? X


----------



## keepsmiling

Anyone got any ideas wot goin on with me??


----------



## HoneyWright

When do you normally get a pos OPK?

Still no pos OPK for me on CD15, in fact I cant even see a second line on todays or yesterdays tests, feeling a bit worried :(


----------



## Joyful09

Snl...you should be hitting peak anyday...you are doing the BD right on schedule
Come on spermies get that egg
Daviess...good job with the sexy undies...tell him you were thinking about how great last night was that you got turned on today while he was at work
Keepsmiling...keep us posted sounds exciting I hope you have a BFP
Smal1588...I am SO sorry I would be devasted as well there isn't anything I can say I wish you could have left later
Lisa84...get to bd'ing 
Everyone is ovulating how exciting YEAH
I will be ovulating next week looking forward to it.


----------



## sma1588

davies- yes we bd before the night before i left but wont be back in time im not going home untill sunday and oh wont b here till friday :( my only hope is his swimmers r still alive


----------



## Lisa84

E last DTD on monday so it will 2 days. Heres hopin he has nice fresh mature swimmers :) xx


----------



## sma1588

joyful, i tried to ask my friend if i could come over the next day (today) but she needed me yesterday...so i missed my chance on the day i got my pos and tried to get OH to BD before i left and it didnt happen


----------



## daviess3

Sma good luck x
Keepsmiling I'm unsure Hun I would be going to get more tests how many days past ov are u? X


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm nt sure cos I didn't use opks or temp im cd 36 so I'm 4 days late unless I just ovd late x


----------



## daviess3

Go to tesco an buy there own make tests really reliable Hun an low miu like eBay tests?? Have u got one near u? X


----------



## Smile4me

Can you post the pic of the HPT KS?


----------



## keepsmiling

My laptilop is broken ad my dad has my camera typical hey
I'm surenits nothing xx


----------



## lisaf

oooh, keepsmiling - VERY exciting.. FX'd for you!!!

(I think someone had a question for me, but not sure if it was me or another Lisa :haha: either way, let me know if you still have a question for me or if someone else answered it!)


----------



## daviess3

Lisa I did hun can you look at my chart tell me what u think? I am having major cramps well sort of cramps like trapped wind low low down def feels ov do u think i should try to bd tonight or Tom? We dtd last nit?? Xx


----------



## lisaf

I'd probably go again if I were you davies.

Have you done an OPK today? If its positive today, I'd go again for sure, if its negative, you might be able to take a break, but if you're getting ovulatory-sensations, I'd probably go again.

I never felt ovulation with cramping.. I just had sensations for several days before, during and after.. nothing for me that pinpointed the moment of ovulation :shrug:


----------



## lisaf

oh, and your chart won't show much until tomorrow or the next day. I don't think your chart shows ovulation has happened, but it sure does look like its about to with that big dip etc.


----------



## daviess3

Ok cool told hubby hes loving it i think lol!! Did opk today an yest both positive today probably darker so i think today ok tonight it is then lol!! swimmers be ok today and tom?


----------



## snl41296

lisaf said:


> oh, and your chart won't show much until tomorrow or the next day. I don't think your chart shows ovulation has happened, but it sure does look like its about to with that big dip etc.

yea it was me lisa


----------



## lisaf

daviess3 said:


> Ok cool told hubby hes loving it i think lol!! Did opk today an yest both positive today probably darker so i think today ok tonight it is then lol!! swimmers be ok today and tom?

If it makes you feel good, I BD'd both days I had positive OPKs and that was it :haha: So clearly its a good pattern ;)


----------



## snl41296

lisa davies said I should get it soon my OPK dark 

this was my question 
AFM~ Lisa where are you when I need you. I need some reusurance that everything will be ok? anyone is good to answer as well. Lisa ~ u know EVERY MONTH I OVULATE between CD 14-16 well I am CD12 I am 4 days on HIGH for my CBFM, and I have been taking my OPK's to see and there is not a single line, NOTHING NOT A THING, for me this is CRAZY, can it be b/c I took clomid 3-7 100mg? can that cause it to change? I am not going to stress Not good. I know and I have been doing awesome too without temping and stuff. I will STOP TAKING MY OPK'S as well till CD 14 at around 8ish or so. I will promise u all I will not test at all. for my CBFM i just get tired of wasting sticks Still doing every other day and it was all my DH not even me. Did last night, then will again so on and so on till I ovulate or see something on a OPK. so strange I sware by this time months before I had at least alittle line?


----------



## lisaf

Did you see my answer on the other thread snl?
:) If not, I can copy it over here!


----------



## daviess3

Thanks Lisa!! Fxd hubby trying to sort out the tv so hopefully soon then legs up in the air!! xx


----------



## snl41296

lisaf said:


> Did you see my answer on the other thread snl?
> :) If not, I can copy it over here!

i cant find it :blush:


----------



## lisaf

here you go! :)
Hey SNL - I think the other girls reassured you but I'll answer here anyway so it doesn't get lost in the shuffle! I'm not a CBFM expert! Never used one!
But its not uncommon to get several days of high before peaking. Taking the clomid a day later may possibly make you ovulate a day later (I'm assuming you took it CD2-6 before?). But you're not out of the game yet at all!
If it makes you feel better, I got panicky every time that I wouldn't ovulate, that my OPKs weren't dark enough etc! :dohh:


----------



## daviess3

Well morning ladies i dtd last night! got another peak today!!! Pls tell me ov already!! Also sorry for the tmi girls but i manage to keep swimmers in all nit but then the next day feels like some come out!! (ie this morning) Had that day before to! Man what now!!! Should i do it again tonight? Lisa what about you hun???

Snl what did you get this morning?
Keepsmiling any news hun? 
Smile when are you going to test i think its ur month xx
Winston caz where are you ladies hope ur ok x
Joyful i like ur idea for me it worked lol!! How you doing have you started bding?
Honeywright any news? sometimes you may just ov bit later hun dont stress yet, the month i got preggo i didnt think i even ov!! Let alone timed it right x
sma keep resting so your hubbys swimmers stay strong x


----------



## keepsmiling

Just a little neg test lol just hope af hurrys up
also does anyone with pcos no anythjn bout takin metformib with clomi xx


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Well morning ladies i dtd last night! got another peak today!!! Pls tell me ov already!! Also sorry for the tmi girls but i manage to keep swimmers in all nit but then the next day feels like some come out!! (ie this morning) Had that day before to! Man what now!!! Should i do it again tonight? Lisa what about you hun???
> 
> Snl what did you get this morning?
> Keepsmiling any news hun?
> Smile when are you going to test i think its ur month xx
> Winston caz where are you ladies hope ur ok x
> Joyful i like ur idea for me it worked lol!! How you doing have you started bding?
> Honeywright any news? sometimes you may just ov bit later hun dont stress yet, the month i got preggo i didnt think i even ov!! Let alone timed it right x
> sma keep resting so your hubbys swimmers stay strong x

still got HIGH davies It says I am suppose to Ovulate around the 9th/10th on ovulation calenders ,so I still have time. just still going to :sex: every 2 days or every other, sperm will be good then :thumbup: I used diva cups every single time we :sex: I just love them now b/c nothing spills out :rofl: its the best thing in the world they made. DH makes fun of me sooooooooooooooo BAD with them. b/c I have them on the side of my bed "rofl: so after we :sex: I try to do it without making so much noise :blush: wrapper and he still says thats it shove things up you :rofl: I am like I am not :blush:


----------



## daviess3

Haha snl too funny the things we do! If I don't fall this month in investing!! Also I got neg on opk today so I reckon yesterday was my day!! Fxd I did it all good this month had ago at diff positions to thought why not read missionary standing up would u believe an woman on top so gave them all a go just in case!! My hubby really thinks his lucks in at the mo lol! X


----------



## Lisa84

Hey Davies i DTD as soon as otherhalf came in last night because i was starting to get bad pains which i usually get as i am ovulating. I use softcups so there was no fear of me losing any of his tiddlers lol
I know i definately did ovulate last night because later on in the night the really bad ovulation pains came and i could barely move so i'm glad i got it in as soon as OH came home rather than waiting till we went to bed. I did another OPK this morning and there was barely a line there so it definately happened last night.

Hello to the 2WW lol

This is the first time since starting Clomid that i am 100% happy i have done everything i can going into the 2WW. The every other day method fell on the right day so i am content and happy :) xx


----------



## keepsmiling

HatsTHat's fab news lisa
anyone got any experiences with clomid and metformin xx


----------



## snl41296

keepsmiling said:


> Just a little neg test lol just hope af hurrys up
> also does anyone with pcos no anythjn bout takin metformib with clomi xx

sorry Hun I hate when she doesnt show on time. :hugs:


----------



## Joyful09

Keepsmiling...I am sorry...it is no fun waiting for AF...mine was late by a day last month & it gave me the glimmer of hope thinking maybe my temps are wrong
Davies...yeah I am glad it worked you go girl...AFM I don't ovulate til 1/14 & we are going to try an iui & bd
Lisa84...that's great it's such a wonderful feeling that you did everything possible
Snl...do you find that the CBFM gives you more highs with clomid cause it does elevate your estrogen...I only got 1 high on it while using it for 4/5 cycles I went from low to peak but stopped when taking clomid cause it was expensive since I get scans too...did you mean 1/9 or 9 day of your cycle that you will ovulate


----------



## snl41296

Joyful09 said:


> Keepsmiling...I am sorry...it is no fun waiting for AF...mine was late by a day last month & it gave me the glimmer of hope thinking maybe my temps are wrong
> Davies...yeah I am glad it worked you go girl...AFM I don't ovulate til 1/14 & we are going to try an iui & bd
> Lisa84...that's great it's such a wonderful feeling that you did everything possible
> Snl...do you find that the CBFM gives you more highs with clomid cause it does elevate your estrogen...I only got 1 high on it while using it for 4/5 cycles I went from low to peak but stopped when taking clomid cause it was expensive since I get scans too...did you mean 1/9 or 9 day of your cycle that you will ovulate

um nah, I have been using the monitor for over 4 yrs believe it or not. Its so accurate with me. I sometimes DO GET more highs like 10 its such a waste of sticks ya know =/ sometimes I get 1 high AND JUMPS STRAIGHT TO PEAK every month is different with it. the most HIGHs I got was like 8/9


----------



## keepsmiling

Hmm intresting I'm gettin a pos opK
I cnt be oving with no af or clomid x


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi ladies, just popping by for a catch up. I'm hoping to see some juicy BFP's around this place very soon. xx
If all goes as it should I will be back with you and on the clomid next month. x


----------



## daviess3

Pleased ur getting there Emma, soo hard! Keepsmiling I would be asking doc for blood test hun something isn't right! I have heard people get pos opks when preg but I think it shows up after ur hpt! 
I had same Lisa dtd last nit about an hour before bed so fxd def gave it good go this month let's hope! Didn't no whether to try tonight to coz isn't egg there for 24 hours after it's released ?? Xx


----------



## keepsmiling

I was thibkin of goin docs tomorrow but I cnt say I did a opk and it was pos lol 
I dunno wot to do x


----------



## daviess3

I would hun just say your completely confused and you ran out of pregnancy tests an you did an ovulation test an it was positive!! They may take it more seriously an do some tests blood test an such do you have tracking normally? x


----------



## keepsmiling

I did my firsT 2 cycles but nt this time xx


----------



## Lisa84

Well we are gonna DTD tonight just to be on the safe side :) xx


----------



## snl41296

ok please refresh my memory :rofl: eggwhite CM? is that Ovulation coming?


----------



## keepsmiling

Yup sure is x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Luck everyone! just sitting here in the 2ww myself nothing to report other than a little blood in the cm while checking my cervix and sore boobs but thats pretty typical so we will see.... only at 7dpo so NOT getting any hopes high but PRAYING!!!!!!!


----------



## daviess3

Ah smile not long for you Hun when u testing?? Xx


----------



## Joyful09

Emma...looking forward to you getting back in your ttc so you can have a sticky bean
Davies...you are thinking tonight again? Lol I don't have another good excuse for you unless you just want go talk to him about the last 2 nights in a sexy way & see where it goes
Keepsmiling what kind of tests did you use? Was it Internet cheapie? I have heard if you are pregnant you will test positive on a opk
Snl...eggwhite is where you want to be ovulation is coming
Smile4me...7dpo that's so exciting..can't wait for your updates...isn't it such a waiting game wait to ovulate, wait during our 2 weeks, and sometimes wait for AF.
I am only cd 7, can't wait til next week


----------



## keepsmiling

Yuh there ics well I'm goin to go docs tomorrow and say that I no I ovd but no af and ask about hormone tests and tryin to do metformin with the clomid? Any thorts x


----------



## snl41296

i love the way my body tells me its coming near Heehee :haha: never have to worry


----------



## Smile4me

awww thanks ladies, I had Indian for lunch and I am just having such bad heartburn. 
I will test either Monday or Tuesday... yayaaya all this waiting but honestly not a big deal since I am going to the FS on Tuesday :) if we arent this month he can guide us through being there soon :)

You ladeis are great,,, who else is testing soon... Winston? Davies..... KS ...


----------



## daviess3

all good for you then smile great news?
im only 1dpo i think it happened yest! heartburn great sign though hun!
joyful great idea im just gonna see what happens defo covered anyway i would say! hows you?
keepsmiling i dont no about metamorfin hun soz, just talk to ur doc hun i would prob bd just in case! 
told you snl worrying bout nothing!! xx


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> all good for you then smile great news?
> im only 1dpo i think it happened yest! heartburn great sign though hun!
> joyful great idea im just gonna see what happens defo covered anyway i would say! hows you?
> keepsmiling i dont no about metamorfin hun soz, just talk to ur doc hun i would prob bd just in case!
> told you snl worrying bout nothing!! xx

I know thanks :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

I found this site for whatever its worth ladies... It looks very informative and very helpful.
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi Ladies,
So picked up my bromocriptine today! I am so not looking forward to taking this medication, but I know it's what I gotta do. I am just starting to feel normal again since clomid. Anyways, so my best friend started trying for number two literally 2 months ago and she called me today to tell me she was prego! I am sooooooooooo excited for her, but at the same time a part of me is feeling sad for my situation and I really wish I could get pregnant that easy. Oh well that's not how my cards are being dealt and I need to woman up and deal with it, but it's just so funny how things work. 

Hope everyone else is doing good. I have been super busy since I got back from vacay, so have not been keeping up on everyone.


----------



## Smile4me

Hey sweetie, I will pm you soon promise :)

I know exactly what you are going through my SIL started Clomid and got pregnant the first month so she announced it at Christmas without telling me first.. I felt a little sad but I am soooo happy for her but I also feel the same way you do hun 

Keep your chin up sweetie we will get there!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Winston: thanks i sure hope they come gosh i just don&#8217;t understand why they just fly the hell to Bermuda! Lol (but i guess that would have been to easy)

Snl41296: how are you doing? All is well i hope! Well as i am reading on since i am behind 3 pages OMG this forum is one chatty bunch :haha: your :sex: is very surprising i am glad hubby is still hanging in and keeping up with your nimfo self haaa haaa haaa now don&#8217;t burn my poor friend out before you really need him :spermy: lol

Caz&bob: :hi::wave: back at ya! Lol sorry af paid her respects today arggg and good luck on your results.

Smile4me: good luck lovely and thanks for the well wishes for my family! 

Daviess3: thank you soo much! Now its the waiting time till they arrive her! Argggg Glad you got your positive opk today now get :sex: away! Lol her i am a bad friend i say go for it! Rape that men girl tie him up if you have to! Haaa haa enjoy!

Keepsmiling: how are? All is well? Good luck when you :test: 

Sma1588: good luck and yall have fun :sex: ya hear! Lol enjoy here some :dust: boy you giving up before you even start ms. Lady it should be a bfp! Hee hee

Lisa84: good luck :sex: here some :dust: 


Hopefulone1: good luck on this cycle! I had the hotfleshes... 

Joyful09: i will be ov next week too so i guess we much be close! Whoohoo!

lisaf: :hi: how are you doing!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Daviess: i think those are the ones that did not manage to swim to your awaiting eggs..they said hell with this swim its too long plus is a million plus what ran the race so should be okay lol
Keepsmiling: what kind of test are you using? Is the like first response, etc? Other then that how are you doing? Your positive opk could be a positive prego! Yippee i hope af dosnt show her face!
Snl41296: :sex: way go to!
Lisaf84: how lady how are you doing? All is well...i hope this month is yours!
Joyful09: :hi:
Mrphyemma: :hi: okay will see you soon :hugs:
Smile4me: good luck in the 2ww hope this is your month! :dust:
Ready2beamommy: :hugs: i hope all works out for you hun..good luck and sorry


----------



## sma1588

yes im giving up already because i couldnt BD on O day.....damn OH i was trying to hint to him before i left but nooooooooooooooo did he get it? nope so i gave up and we left. so I o'd and im not planning on getting a bfp this time around...anyways how r u doing...have ure heard from ure cuzin yet? i hope everything is good with u all


----------



## Lisa84

ooft SMA if i relied on hints then i would never get any action lol My OH definately needs telling hints just don't work xx


----------



## daviess3

sma dont give up hun sperm can live for 5 days hun!! So you are still in the running hun! 
well i out my temp into ff today an its still not detected ov? why is that i want to play with the temps but dont want to if you no what i mean! I didnt dtd last nit i really didnt fancy it but thought i will tonight just incase even though i no i have already ov!! Why isnt it showing on ff? any ideas? x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well its snowing her again today so i took the dogs over the field they loved it hers some pics and af has gone wooppp xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0100.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5









Photo-0101.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 3









Photo-0102.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Playgirl2

hi everyone. I'm on my first cycle of fertomid 100mg. cd 5-9 I'm cd13 today went to doc and there is one 23mm follie! He gave me an ovidrel trigger shot so I should ovulate over the weekend. Just hope we get our timing right!


----------



## snl41296

sma1588 said:


> yes im giving up already because i couldnt BD on O day.....damn OH i was trying to hint to him before i left but nooooooooooooooo did he get it? nope so i gave up and we left. so I o'd and im not planning on getting a bfp this time around...anyways how r u doing...have ure heard from ure cuzin yet? i hope everything is good with u all

sorry you didnt get to :sex: when O :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

fxd for u playgirl x
caz where r you hun i want more snow my baby girl loves it!! my st bernard that is!! xx


----------



## snl41296

:hi: girls... I am on CD 14 and still HIGH on my CBFM. jeeze so annoying :rofl: but on a good note DH and I didn't get to :sex: last night but will today for sure then Sunday. so its like a every 2 day pattern I have noticed still good to me :thumbup: better then nothing right :winkwink:
Snowing here again :growlmad: I cant wait for the summer... I need to make a countdown.


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> fxd for u playgirl x
> caz where r you hun i want more snow my baby girl loves it!! my st bernard that is!! xx

how r u today


----------



## Simi78

Hi girls, how are you all? Im sorry i havent been here for a while....ive been finding it very hard and needed to just try and get on with other things for a while....

Ok i really need some help with herbal information...

I will give you all a reminder of where i am with everything too. 
Ok, So i have an underactive Thyriod condition for which i am taking 125mg of Thyroxine for, I also have PCOS with very irregular periods.
We have been trying for around 7 years to have a baby with no sucess what so ever, we have had quite a few Clomid cycles which unfortuntly failed due to no Ovulation. Last month I was put on Injectables, I went for regular tracking of follicals and although the follicals were very slow, they were growing,...but then all of a sudden....I started bleeding again (i had only finished my last period 2 weeks before) so my doctor had to abandon the cycle...a few days before Xmas...hmm
My hormones are very Imbalanced and so i googled for answers/ideas and came across a few herbal names...well I went a bit crazy and orderd the lot!!!

Now I have these herbs and not sure which ones i should take, please help me, i really have no idea, I also need to consider the fact i am on Thyroxine and that the herbs will be ok to use with this...I spoke to my GP but they seem to be anti herbs!!

Ok i have listed below what I have;

Vitex/Chaste Tree Tablets - 400mg
Eve Primrose Tablets - 500mg
Royal Jelly Tablets - 100mg
Dong Quai Tablets - 530mg

Sorry guys for the long message but...but im desperate!!!
I am not bleeding at the moment and havent been for over a week and am just waiting on AF...guess its a 'natural cycle' and so really want to try these herbs this round xx


----------



## daviess3

Simi i dont no about ur condition hun, but evening primroseoil is good for cervical mucus so i take it to try to get ewcm! Then royal jelly is good for egg production i believe it helps with having healthier stronger eggs but i dont no how it effects meds ur on hun soz cant really help. Avocados are really good for healthy eggs to i read yest so try eating those if doc is very anti!! 

Snl morning hun im fine got my high today but didnt actually poas so fxd did it all ok didnt bd last nit couldnt be arsed!! LOL just wanted a nits sleep!! Trying to be healthy today drinking lots of water an healthy muesli for breakfast etc that baby will implant loL! I think ur doing it exactly right hun every other day spot on xx


----------



## caz & bob

daviess3 said:


> fxd for u playgirl x
> caz where r you hun i want more snow my baby girl loves it!! my st bernard that is!! xx

st helens hun aw you got a st bernard lv them me x x x x


----------



## lisaf

davies - I think FF will put your ovulation at CD16 if you have one more high temp... so its still waiting for the 3 high temps in a row to confirm ovulation. Thats my theory though.. go ahead and put in a guess for tomorrow's temp and see what it does... then don't forget to take it out! :haha:

Simi - I was always nervous about the herbals and mixing them with other prescriptions. Have you considered seeing an herbalist about it? I took vitex for 2 cycles but really didn't notice much effect but only could bring myself to try it because I was on my clomid break and because my acupuncturist (who is also a naturopath/herbalist) gave it to me.
I saw my acupuncturist last night and she told me how she has a patient with PCOS who she's helped get regular 28 day periods now. Pretty intensive stuff with herbal pills and teas, but I was pleased to hear she had a good and noticable effect. 
I don't know about the thyroid medication, but its possible some of the herbs might try to stimulate the thyroid since it controls hormone production so its something I would definitely consult with a specialist on!


----------



## hlynn

hey ladies i havent been on this thread for awhile but im about 10dpo today..n already have a strong feeling im not pregnant this month again..ive already started getting lots of cm which i always have before AF comes..so im sure that im not this month once again..but as soon as i get AF im posta call my dr and get the appointment set up to check my tubes n DHs sperm count..and i know that u ladies told me last time i was on about if tubes are blocked they usually go to iui and theres no way to unblock them..so now im just pretty nervous..i really did try everything this month..im still taking the baby asprin i have every single dy this month..i did stop the fertile cm after ovulation because i think it helped making more EWCM and i only needed that until ovulation so i continued it until about 4dpo..i also used preseed for the 4 days leading up to ovulation..on ovulation and about 2 or 3 days after ovulation..and laid with 2 pillows under my butt for at least 30 minutes every time..and DH has been on fertilaid for men for about 2 months already..he says he thinks he can already tell a difference because before he noticed his :spermy: was more yellow color and now its really white (sorry tmi) but im not sure if that means its working at least some? so now im just nervous thinking about having to go in for all those tests


----------



## snl41296

Ovulation is near :happydance: F the OPK's and sh!t LOL I can clearly see it with my CM :thumbup:


----------



## HoneyWright

Well I have a negative but very near positive OPK today, its not as dark as i have had before but pretty dark and came up straight away. Now do you think that i might get a proper positive tomorrow (I have had 2 days of positives the past few cycles) so wait and BD tomorrow or should I worry that i may have cuaght the peak on way up or down and i might get a negative tomorrow and should BD tonight? 

We BD last night so I am thinking that i can leave today and do tomorrow either way? 3 days in a row is unlikely to happen.


----------



## lina28

hlynn said:


> hey ladies i havent been on this thread for awhile but im about 10dpo today..n already have a strong feeling im not pregnant this month again..ive already started getting lots of cm which i always have before AF comes..so im sure that im not this month once again..but as soon as i get AF im posta call my dr and get the appointment set up to check my tubes n DHs sperm count..and i know that u ladies told me last time i was on about if tubes are blocked they usually go to iui and theres no way to unblock them..so now im just pretty nervous..i really did try everything this month..im still taking the baby asprin i have every single dy this month..i did stop the fertile cm after ovulation because i think it helped making more EWCM and i only needed that until ovulation so i continued it until about 4dpo..i also used preseed for the 4 days leading up to ovulation..on ovulation and about 2 or 3 days after ovulation..and laid with 2 pillows under my butt for at least 30 minutes every time..and DH has been on fertilaid for men for about 2 months already..he says he thinks he can already tell a difference because before he noticed his :spermy: was more yellow color and now its really white (sorry tmi) but im not sure if that means its working at least some? so now im just nervous thinking about having to go in for all those tests

hi ya, i had my tuebs testet and i was scared before that 2!my left tube is a little blocked but the other one is fine.now i'm on clomid coz my hubby is fine 2 he had 2 sperm test and one swim test!the op for ya tubes dont really hurt so dont worry!hope everything is ok and it will for ya 2.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sma1588

honey- if u did it last night and not yet pos opks i would wait today and go for it 2morrow.....


im so happy i get to be with OH tonight i cant wait to just cuddle up with him and maybe a little extra hehe


----------



## 35_Smiling

Sma1588: I hope you dont give up this soon. But did you :sex: a few days before you O? if you did your still in the race with timeUnfortunately, not as yet we have not heard any news still.but I hope they are closer to the island.

Lisa84: :hi: use some of those sexy clothing you have and stand my the door and stick one leg in lol :haha: that would be a nice hint he can ignore!

Daviess: you on the button with the suggestion to sma1588! 

Cas & bob: I am so not liking you right now showing off your snow..lol I love to be where you are! Just to touch it! Sighhh

Playgirl2: :hi::wave: Welcome! boy love the nick name:haha: I wish you all the best on this cycle! Good luck!

Snl41296: Good hubbie :yippee: get it on girl! :sex::sex::sex::haha:

Simi78: hi and happy new year to you! Sorry I know nothing about herbs sorry again that I couldnt help.

Lisaf: when you post class is IN! :haha:

Hlynn: good luck hun but it isnt over until the big fat :witch: comes and says so :dust:

Honeywright: I think it will but considering you :sex: last night your got it going good! Enjoy the :sex: and good luck this cycle!

Lina28: :hi: can they unblock the tubes?


----------



## 35_Smiling

Question:

1) Do you think i should get a second opinion regarding reopening my left tube? :shrug:

2) What will they have to do?

3) In your country (pleaes state where you are) how much an IUI and a IVF cost?:blush:

4) Have you heard anyone who gotton this done and were sucessful?

I went to my fs on on Tuesday Jan.4 regarding my tubes he confirmed that the left tube is blocked and my right tube is open. I asked when can we unblock the left tube...he told me he will not unblock the left tube because it's a waist of time:growlmad: and considering my right tube is open:happydance: then he said when or if i ov on the left side the right tube will pick it up:blush: he also said to continue to take the clomids and suggests me to do the IUI which cost US$350 per cycle or jump to the IVF which is done overseas...


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> Question:
> 
> 1) Do you think i should get a second opinion regarding reopening my left tube? :shrug:
> 
> 2) What will they have to do?
> 
> 3) In your country (pleaes state where you are) how much an IUI and a IVF cost?:blush:
> 
> 4) Have you heard anyone who gotton this done and were sucessful?
> 
> I went to my fs on on Tuesday Jan.4 regarding my tubes he confirmed that the left tube is blocked and my right tube is open. I asked when can we unblock the left tube...he told me he will not unblock the left tube because it's a waist of time:growlmad: and considering my right tube is open:happydance: then he said when or if i ov on the left side the right tube will pick it up:blush: he also said to continue to take the clomids and suggests me to do the IUI which cost US$350 per cycle or jump to the IVF which is done overseas...

Yes another opinion is good. NY I live and IUI is $1200 1 round. I did call around another place $3800 and another one $1800. Yes my BF had it done 2 times, first time she did 3 rounds then fell PG this time around first round got PG with twins. her DH has slow swimmers and not that good either.


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Hello Ladies. 

Happy New Year to you all, lets hope it's a good one.

Sorry I haven't been around much. Things have been busy as usual and Christmas and being poorly has made things even more manic. Anyway, I'm back now. How are you all? I always have various threads open on my iphone so that any spare minutes I get I can pop in and see how you are all doing.

So, my first cycle of Clomid was unsuccessful, as I always predicted it would be :cry: 50mg didn't make me ovulate and I had to take Provera again to induce a cycle. I took Provera for 5 days the same as last time but this time AF arrived the very next morning after taking the last tablet. Last time it took 3 days. Has anyone else had this? I didn't think you were supposed to bleed until a few days after the last tablet. Sorry for TMI but last cycle I had one day of very light AF before 'full flow' but this time I had no warning and the first day was awful. I was starting to get really worried. It was so heavy and I was in agony. Anyway, that was yesterday and today is much better thank goodness. Do you think it is anything to worry about? I am trying to think that perhaps my body was actually ready to move on to the next cycle :shrug:

So, today is CD2 and I am about to take my first 100mg of Clomid :happydance: I really hope I ovulate this time. I am feeling quite negative because the 50mg didn't work but I know I should try to think positive. I so wish I could have follicle tracking. I think I would feel alot more relaxed then. Oh well.....

I will try to be on here more often from now on. You really are all so supportive.

:dust: for you all.


----------



## sma1588

i wish i could say im not giving up already but i already have untill i know something is going on....its hard to have hope when u have been ttc for 2 years and then get something that actually works then u miss the chance u had.


----------



## lina28

35_Smiling said:


> Question:
> 
> 1) Do you think i should get a second opinion regarding reopening my left tube? :shrug:
> 
> 2) What will they have to do?
> 
> 3) In your country (pleaes state where you are) how much an IUI and a IVF cost?:blush:
> 
> 4) Have you heard anyone who gotton this done and were sucessful?
> 
> I went to my fs on on Tuesday Jan.4 regarding my tubes he confirmed that the left tube is blocked and my right tube is open. I asked when can we unblock the left tube...he told me he will not unblock the left tube because it's a waist of time:growlmad: and considering my right tube is open:happydance: then he said when or if i ov on the left side the right tube will pick it up:blush: he also said to continue to take the clomids and suggests me to do the IUI which cost US$350 per cycle or jump to the IVF which is done overseas...

hi huni,i have the same like u but when i had the op 2 find out about my tubes they said dye still went throu my left tube but not normal.they neva said anything about gettin it unblocked.if ya have one working fine i wouldnt worry 2 much:winkwink:.i ov this month on my right side on my first cycle of clomid so i hope thats good:thumbup: ivf costs around 4000 pound over here in the uk if u go private.what is iui?neva heard of that!how does it work?xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## daviess3

Lisa as usual ur right i put in temp for tom an its got me ov cd16 but i didnt do it that day!!! I was convinced cd15!! I felt ov pain etc cd15 why does ff say 16 now im confused!!! xxx


----------



## daviess3

forget that girls it was cd16 how exciting fxd fxd fxd baby dust xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

lina28 said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> 1) Do you think i should get a second opinion regarding reopening my left tube? :shrug:
> 
> 2) What will they have to do?
> 
> 3) In your country (pleaes state where you are) how much an IUI and a IVF cost?:blush:
> 
> 4) Have you heard anyone who gotton this done and were sucessful?
> 
> I went to my fs on on Tuesday Jan.4 regarding my tubes he confirmed that the left tube is blocked and my right tube is open. I asked when can we unblock the left tube...he told me he will not unblock the left tube because it's a waist of time:growlmad: and considering my right tube is open:happydance: then he said when or if i ov on the left side the right tube will pick it up:blush: he also said to continue to take the clomids and suggests me to do the IUI which cost US$350 per cycle or jump to the IVF which is done overseas...
> 
> hi huni,i have the same like u but when i had the op 2 find out about my tubes they said dye still went throu my left tube but not normal.they neva said anything about gettin it unblocked.if ya have one working fine i wouldnt worry 2 much:winkwink:.i ov this month on my right side on my first cycle of clomid so i hope thats good:thumbup: ivf costs around 4000 pound over here in the uk if u go private.what is iui?neva heard of that!how does it work?xxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

we have been trying since we were married Nov.10, 2008 got prego in Dec, 2008 but mc in Feb.2010 so now we are in our second year of trying to get prego.. IUI is when they take the sperm wash it and only take the strongest swimmers and put it inside the women...its takes the :sex: out of trying to get prego but it is supose to work. 4000 pounds is US$6,223.07 wow.


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> 1) Do you think i should get a second opinion regarding reopening my left tube? :shrug:
> 
> 2) What will they have to do?
> 
> 3) In your country (pleaes state where you are) how much an IUI and a IVF cost?:blush:
> 
> 4) Have you heard anyone who gotton this done and were sucessful?
> 
> I went to my fs on on Tuesday Jan.4 regarding my tubes he confirmed that the left tube is blocked and my right tube is open. I asked when can we unblock the left tube...he told me he will not unblock the left tube because it's a waist of time:growlmad: and considering my right tube is open:happydance: then he said when or if i ov on the left side the right tube will pick it up:blush: he also said to continue to take the clomids and suggests me to do the IUI which cost US$350 per cycle or jump to the IVF which is done overseas...
> 
> Yes another opinion is good. NY I live and IUI is $1200 1 round. I did call around another place $3800 and another one $1800. Yes my BF had it done 2 times, first time she did 3 rounds then fell PG this time around first round got PG with twins. her DH has slow swimmers and not that good either.Click to expand...

the one for $3800 and $1800 are those prices for IVF?


----------



## lisaf

FF had me O'ing a day later than I thought I did. Don't worry too much davies!!
FF is just making a guess! From all my ultrasounds etc, I think its highly unlikely that I ovulated when FF said I did... I think I o'd the day before.

(so my 9dpo bfp was really probably a 10dpo one!)


----------



## lisaf

35 ... IUI is about $1000 a cycle (includes full monitoring for you plus the wash and insemination). My clinic was very reasonably priced though!
IVF around here is usally $10K per round!!!! :(

I haven't heard the best things about IUI's success rate. It seems most helpful if you have hostile CM, a malformation of the uterus/tilted uterus etc.... or even if he's got poor sperm quality.
If you're BDing' just fine and his sperm is good quantity/quality, then I don't think IUI would give you much advantage over a regular stimulated/clomid cycle.
Just my opinion from what i've read and seen around here on BnB!


----------



## 35_Smiling

lisaf said:


> 35 ... IUI is about $1000 a cycle (includes full monitoring for you plus the wash and insemination). My clinic was very reasonably priced though!
> IVF around here is usally $10K per round!!!! :(

thanks lisaf! i guess i will just try with the IUI first for a few months then been its only US$350 but then in six months save up for the IVF considering its done overseas anyway and i just need to find the least expense clinic or hospital.


----------



## lisaf

added/edited my last comment! :) must have done it while you were posting!

I forgot to add that the IVF cost of $10k may not even include medication. Which can run several thousand dollars more!
I think its worth having more testing done before making that kind of financial plunge. Have a laproscopy to check on your tube... it may be somewhat open that the HSG did not show. Have sperm checked, etc etc...
Plenty of women DO get pregnant with only 1 tube! Its not a death sentence to TTC at ALL!


----------



## 35_Smiling

lisaf said:


> added/edited my last comment! :) must have done it while you were posting!
> 
> I forgot to add that the IVF cost of $10k may not even include medication. Which can run several thousand dollars more!
> I think its worth having more testing done before making that kind of financial plunge. Have a laproscopy to check on your tube... it may be somewhat open that the HSG did not show. Have sperm checked, etc etc...
> Plenty of women DO get pregnant with only 1 tube! Its not a death sentence to TTC at ALL!

yes that sounds like a plan. thanks again lisa! :hugs:


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> 1) Do you think i should get a second opinion regarding reopening my left tube? :shrug:
> 
> 2) What will they have to do?
> 
> 3) In your country (pleaes state where you are) how much an IUI and a IVF cost?:blush:
> 
> 4) Have you heard anyone who gotton this done and were sucessful?
> 
> I went to my fs on on Tuesday Jan.4 regarding my tubes he confirmed that the left tube is blocked and my right tube is open. I asked when can we unblock the left tube...he told me he will not unblock the left tube because it's a waist of time:growlmad: and considering my right tube is open:happydance: then he said when or if i ov on the left side the right tube will pick it up:blush: he also said to continue to take the clomids and suggests me to do the IUI which cost US$350 per cycle or jump to the IVF which is done overseas...
> 
> Yes another opinion is good. NY I live and IUI is $1200 1 round. I did call around another place $3800 and another one $1800. Yes my BF had it done 2 times, first time she did 3 rounds then fell PG this time around first round got PG with twins. her DH has slow swimmers and not that good either.Click to expand...
> 
> the one for $3800 and $1800 are those prices for IVF?Click to expand...

NO just IUI with Blood work and sono 
IVF is over the roof! $$$$$$ starts at $6,000 and higher!


----------



## snl41296

How does one know they ovulate? meaning can you feel it? I Have never ever felt myself ovulate but today I had eggwhite CM and also crampy feelings down in my lower stomach area. I wonder if I am ovulating? and since I took 100MG of clomid this cycle...


----------



## Lisa84

I get really really bad pain when im ovulatin to the point it hurts to move. Weirdly though i sort of like gettin a pain so i know exactly when im ovulating xx


----------



## lisaf

I could never tell exactly when I ovulated... I'd spot 2 days or so before ovulation.. have cramping, before, during and after etc, lol!
My CM would go from eggwhite to creamy or dry though... that was usually my best indicator that ovulation had happened.


----------



## daviess3

Hi Girls thanks for looking lisa i think ff is actually spot on i was looking at wrong day in my diary!! An i like you get ewcm then creamy and thats what i have now white lotiony cm!! All good very exciting!! 
Snl when i ov i get pain low low down, like a period cramp but not bit like trapped wind really bloated but that could be the clomid but i notice its particularly bad at ov time an also sometimes i get such bad pain i cant even stand!! Last thing i want is sex but need must!! LOL good luck hun x
Hows everyone else!! Caz do you still have snow?? 
Snl also have you peaked yet? xx


----------



## snl41296

before I go back to read everything I want a BIG VENT. I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOO PISSED OFF you have no idea! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: Every single time we have to do stuff on the important days WE DONT! I AM LIVID! I REALLY DONT LIKE MY DH AT ALL AT THIS POINT! I am sick of it. I am sick of him saying he knows when we have to :sex: and WE DONT! WE COULD HAVE DONE STUFF ANY TIME YESTERDAY DID WE NOPE NOT AT ALL...... Then I go to bed at 11pm does he follow no he falls asleep on the couch and I shut the TV ON HIM he turns it back on and says I am so mad at you, comes to bed pissed off and that was it, HE F*CKING TURNS MAD AT ME , because we have to HAVE SEX! so low and behold THIS MORNING 
WHAT DO I GET THE EGGGGGGGGGGGGG i KNEW IT I felt it, 
we HAVE TO HAVE SEX TODAY , THIS MORNING ANYTHING to that effect for me to fall pg this cycle, if not wasted month. i told him the important days and what happens nothing. last time we :sex: was on Wen. so it was suppose to be yesterday/ last night. I am just F*CKING LIVID AT HIM.. :growlmad:


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Hi Girls thanks for looking lisa i think ff is actually spot on i was looking at wrong day in my diary!! An i like you get ewcm then creamy and thats what i have now white lotiony cm!! All good very exciting!!
> Snl when i ov i get pain low low down, like a period cramp but not bit like trapped wind really bloated but that could be the clomid but i notice its particularly bad at ov time an also sometimes i get such bad pain i cant even stand!! Last thing i want is sex but need must!! LOL good luck hun x
> Hows everyone else!! Caz do you still have snow??
> Snl also have you peaked yet? xx

read my last post Davies I am beyond pissed off right now. and yes this morning got that PEAK! I am sure we will not be doing anything the fact that my husband is an asshole


----------



## keepsmiling

Oh snl men just dnt get it do thy

iv got a quick question have any of u girls with pcos had or been offered ovariandrilling
I'm readin up and the sucess rate does seem pretty good xx


----------



## snl41296

Anyone have Facebook??


----------



## keepsmiling

I do yuh x


----------



## snl41296

keepsmiling said:


> I do yuh x

lets hook up :thumbup: Lisa Ward look me up I will except u :flower:


----------



## keepsmiling

Ok will do hun
has anyone ot any thorts on od x


----------



## Lisa84

I have thought about it but its pretty daunting. Think i might give Clomid a few more goes thwn ask FS about it xx


----------



## keepsmiling

Iv been Reading And the sucess rates are pretty good but it only lasts 8-9 moths x


----------



## Lisa84

I might read up on it and ask the FS at my app on 1st feb xx


----------



## keepsmiling

Iv bak to fs on 10rh march so imgunna ask him bout it too c


----------



## babydust1

i had Ovarian Drilling august, i gt told it would last a year, but clomid works better with it :) 

i really thought about not having it because the thought of it was like OMG do i really want too,

but it only took 2 hours surgery and when i woke i actually thought i hadnt had it done because i had no pain what so ever the only bad pain i had was bad TRAPPED WIND!!

its definetly worth thinking about and having done anything is worth a try!! :)


----------



## CupcakeClaire

My FS told me that if I didn't have any luck after 3 months on Clomid then they would put me on the waiting list for Ovarian Drilling. Ooh, that's only one month away! I might ring on Monday and ask how long the wait is.


----------



## Simi78

Happy New Year to you all!

Daviess3 - Thank, I might just start taking Eve Primrose because everyone is tell me how good it is at helping to regulate cycles. Good luck!

Thanks Lisa, I will find a herbal specialist here and book in to see him/her. How are you keeping hun?

35 smiling - Thats ok hun, neither do i know anything about the herbals lol 
Sorry hun, im in the UK and no idea about reopening of tubes...

Cupcake - Hi, I totally understand how you are feeling, 50mg of Clomid didnt do anything for me neither, but neither did the 100!! I have had to move onto the injectables. Lots of people have got preg on 100 and i wish you all the best!

sma - Keep positive hun, I have been trying for 7 years and find it hard sometimes but you just need to take a deep breath and take it day at a time, thats how i deal with it.

snl - Oh nooo you poor thing!! Why is he being like that, is he serious about having a baby?
I have fb, but i didnt know which one is you, there are a few lisa wards!

Keepsmiling - Yes i had OV drilling...but it didnt do much for me, Ov drilling is only very good within 6 months but i got an infection following the procedure so it was a bit of a waste for me, however i did alot of research and yes it is meant to be quite good. Let me know if you need any further info about this, i will be happy to help 

And everyone else, good luck and loads of babydust to you xx


----------



## daviess3

Simi yes hun go for even prim i dont think it can do any harm also royal jelly good for eggs also i take baby aspirin to for lining all worth a shot!!

Snl oh hun i feel ur pain u no sometimes i think they do it coz its the only way they have control!! But listen its not worth getting ur knickers in a twist about fact of the matter is u really reallly want to bd today to be in with a really good chance so i suggest apologising (even if you dont mean it) LOL putting on some sexy underwear an telling him you want to show him how sorry you are in the bedroom!! Worth a shot then just spit in his dinner or something later to make you feel like you got the upper hand lol!! 

Im on face book girls sarah lewis x


----------



## Simi78

daviess3 said:


> Simi yes hun go for even prim i dont think it can do any harm also royal jelly good for eggs also i take baby aspirin to for lining all worth a shot!!
> 
> Snl oh hun i feel ur pain u no sometimes i think they do it coz its the only way they have control!! But listen its not worth getting ur knickers in a twist about fact of the matter is u really reallly want to bd today to be in with a really good chance so i suggest apologising (even if you dont mean it) LOL putting on some sexy underwear an telling him you want to show him how sorry you are in the bedroom!! Worth a shot then just spit in his dinner or something later to make you feel like you got the upper hand lol!!
> 
> Im on face book girls sarah lewis x

Thanks! What does Baby asprin actually do?


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> Anyone have Facebook??

yes: [email protected]



Snl: I am not even sure if you can really feel it myself lol but those signs sounds good to me. O nooo I am so sorry hubby got burnt out and turned the anguish on you&#8230;:hugs: I was afraid of that when the every other day started at cd8 I think it was&#8230;see you should have just did around the time you ov to avoid this perhaps next cycle do it. Sorry once again but there is still his :spermy: there from the other times right??? So its not all lost hun. :hugs:

Keepsmilling: sorry I know nothing on that. But sounds interesting if the success rate is pretty good. I so need a new fs.. but I am going to stay with the clomids and IUI for a few more cycles first.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Simi78 said:


> daviess3 said:
> 
> 
> Simi yes hun go for even prim i dont think it can do any harm also royal jelly good for eggs also i take baby aspirin to for lining all worth a shot!!
> 
> Snl oh hun i feel ur pain u no sometimes i think they do it coz its the only way they have control!! But listen its not worth getting ur knickers in a twist about fact of the matter is u really reallly want to bd today to be in with a really good chance so i suggest apologising (even if you dont mean it) LOL putting on some sexy underwear an telling him you want to show him how sorry you are in the bedroom!! Worth a shot then just spit in his dinner or something later to make you feel like you got the upper hand lol!!
> 
> Im on face book girls sarah lewis x
> 
> Thanks! What does Baby asprin actually do?Click to expand...

 
i just read on another forum that it does help with the implantation process...


----------



## daviess3

I thought baby aspirin helped with womb lining?? i maybe wrong but being on clomid thins the lining so this really helps!! xx


----------



## daviess3

smiling i cant find you on face book are you kennesha simons?? didnt get one person come up!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

daviess3 said:


> I thought baby aspirin helped with womb lining?? i maybe wrong but being on clomid thins the lining so this really helps!! xx

Yes you are correct i am sorry! i just read on another forum that it does help with the implantation process...so you are correct i was wrong. goin back to edit my comment now


----------



## 35_Smiling

daviess3 said:


> smiling i cant find you on face book are you kennesha simons?? didnt get one person come up!!

yes kennesha simons also Chrystie Bean or Chrystie Simons (that's my birthday name i go by my middle name Kennesha)

its a photo of my yorkie Shelldenae'

don't click on the one with Chrystie Bean becasue i don't use that one anymore.


----------



## 35_Smiling

daviess3 said:


> smiling i cant find you on face book are you kennesha simons?? didnt get one person come up!!

there are alot of sarah lewis what your profile photo look like?


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> keepsmiling said:
> 
> 
> I do yuh x
> 
> lets hook up :thumbup: Lisa Ward look me up I will except u :flower:Click to expand...

lol lisa amazing there are other with the same name lol what does your profile photo look like too. mine is a photo of a yokie. my other name is Chrystie Bean i only used if to playing games but don't use it anymore. 

it should be under kennesha simons with a yokie face on it


----------



## snl41296

ok for the Facebook girls I am holding my daughter and wearing Brown the both of us....
OK SO LOW AND BEHOLD we :sex: lmao after a hugh fight LMAO this a.m. I am soooooooooooooooooo HAPPY! 

another thing not sure if you believe in dreams but my cousin told me to call ASAP which I did (DISTANT COUSIN MIND YOU). She is my 3rd cousin her mom is my 2nd cousin... Her mom had a VIVID DREAM about me and my father. an amazing dream to say the least... OK here is the dream (keep in mind her mom doesnt know my husbands name) we started hanging out in NJ again and became rather close again, it was me and my dad there hanging out and me holding a little baby boy. SHe said this little boy brought JOY AND HAPPINESS TO EVERYONES Life, I was glowing first grandson, he was the cutest little thing too we all were calling him Stevie. LOW AND BEHOLD IT WAS MY BABY BOY, and she asked my cousin Maria what my husbands name is and its Steven My mouth just dropped to the floor and said omg maria I am in total shock! Maria said 95% of her moms dreams all come true! and she said my dad's back will be 100% better... :cloud9: I am on cloud 9 and in shock. I am happy and alittle scared of the fact she didnt know my husbands name and said we were calling him stevie ... crazy right. I told maria If I concieve this month the baby will be born on steves bday which is Oct 3rd just kind of freaky but in a good way.. TOTAL SHOCK! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepsmiling said:
> 
> 
> I do yuh x
> 
> lets hook up :thumbup: Lisa Ward look me up I will except u :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> lol lisa amazing there are other with the same name lol what does your profile photo look like too. mine is a photo of a yokie. my other name is Chrystie Bean i only used if to playing games but don't use it anymore.
> 
> it should be under kennesha simons with a yokie face on itClick to expand...

i cant find you :cry:


----------



## daviess3

I dont get anyone come up for kennesha simons how wierd i will look for you now lisa my pic is me and hubby me on left blond hair hubby on right with shaved head sarah lewis in essex tht may help what do you girls have as hometown xx


----------



## snl41296

facebook friends here I am 
Lisa ward 
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/1-6.jpg


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> I dont get anyone come up for kennesha simons how wierd i will look for you now lisa my pic is me and hubby me on left blond hair hubby on right with shaved head sarah lewis in essex tht may help what do you girls have as hometown xx

btw davies i take baby asprine a day my midwife said it cant hurt! and btw i cant find kennesha either


----------



## daviess3

how do you get ur pic on there?? x


----------



## daviess3

also what are do you live in that may help? xx


----------



## daviess3

forget that found you Lisa woohoo xx now for kennesha!! what are are you in hun? cant find ur name at all xx


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> forget that found you Lisa woohoo xx now for kennesha!! what are are you in hun? cant find ur name at all xx

kennesha is going to have to find us LMAO


----------



## daviess3

Lisa how do u get ur pic on here hun? have you excepted me yet i friend requested you xxc


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Lisa how do u get ur pic on here hun? have you excepted me yet i friend requested you xxc

go to www.photobucket.com upload your default pic thats how I did it and I put the IMG in here :thumbup: im going to go on FB now 
:thumbup:


----------



## wanting2010

The nurse called from my doctor's office yesterday to tell me to start Provera on CD 30 and upped my Clomid to 150 mg. I was going to ask about metformin but decided not to because I would always wonder "what if 150 mg would have worked?" I think I will have to have an appointment with my doctor if 150 mg doesn't work, so I will be able to discuss my options with her face to face next month if 150 mg isn't successful.

Does anyone have any info on success rates for 150 mg? If I didn't ov on 50 or 100 is it going to be likely that I will ov on 150?


----------



## ttcbaby117

snl - awesome picture!!!! Can you tell me a bit more about the low dose aspirin? I am thnking of taking it but I dont know when to take it and what it will do to help. Any information would be great! Thanks!


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm thibkin of doin 150mg this next cycle too as 100 made me ov on cd 30wtf
any ideas x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all if anyone wants to add me on facebook its carrie ann walsh x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm thibkin of doin 150mg this next cycle too as 100 made me ov on cd 30wtf
any ideas x


----------



## MrsHennieB

:hi: Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me posting here, but just would like to say NOT to give up! Clomid worked for us; third time lucky!! We've been ttc for 4 and a half years. 
Our recipe for success was 1500mg Metformin, Clomid, preseed and softcups!!
If I can do it.....anyone can!!! Please pray this is our forever baby. Our 3 little angels will help, I'm sure :cloud9:
Good luck and LOTS of :dust: to the ladies hoping for their :bfp:
Here is todays test, 17dpo.....I thought I was going to get 1-2 weeks conception indicator, but got 2-3!!! :dance:



:dust::hugs::dust:


----------



## Rona

MrsHennieB said:


> :hi: Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me posting here, but just would like to say NOT to give up! Clomid worked for us; third time lucky!! We've been ttc for 4 and a half years.
> Our recipe for success was 1500mg Metformin, Clomid, preseed and softcups!!
> If I can do it.....anyone can!!! Please pray this is our forever baby. Our 3 little angels will help, I'm sure :cloud9:
> Good luck and LOTS of :dust: to the ladies hoping for their :bfp:
> Here is todays test, 17dpo.....I thought I was going to get 1-2 weeks conception indicator, but got 2-3!!! :dance:
> 
> View attachment 153591
> 
> 
> :dust::hugs::dust:

Congrats Hennie! I am so happy for you. I just bought softcups yesterday! But very nervous to use it. Will start my Cycle 3 Clomid CD5-9.


----------



## Joyful09

Wow you guys have been chatty! 
Congratulations someone popped in about ovarian drilling and just got a BFP today!
Davies...you are so funny spit in his food your DH better watch his P's & Q's lol
Snl...I am so happy you worked it all out. I was worried at first. Get that eggie!!!
35smiling...are you going back to see him for an iui? Insurance doesn't cover it? We are going to try that this month hoping that my CM is the reason we haven't gotten pregnant cause it will be deposited on the other side of the cervix
Winston...how are you? You are past ovulation right?
Caz& bob...hope you are doing well?...we got snow to just a little more next week
Smal1588... You feeling better you are home right?
Getting excited for next week....appt on Wed at 9am...yeah


----------



## Joyful09

Mrshennieb...yeah congratulations! I am thrilled for you!
Keepsmiling are you ovulating? I already ovulated on my own & my doc said no need to increase my dose...my body reacted well to the first dose & seemed to get use to it the 2nd time but still have one more mature follicle...the only reason I ask is cause there are side effects like for me was opaque cm
Wanting2010...you are seeing a doctor and we got to trust them right there must be a reason the doc is upping the dose it might be that extra that makes you ovulate
Ttcbaby117...how are where are you in your cycle? I keep thinking about taking baby aspirin too


----------



## keepsmiling

ovd first and second cycle and no idea wota goin on with this one
no af or 39 days nw xx


----------



## daviess3

mrs hennie congrats thats really lovely of you to post when did u first get ur bfp?? xx
caz which one are you hun? 4 came up on facebook whats ur profile pic like? xx


----------



## snl41296

Rona said:


> MrsHennieB said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me posting here, but just would like to say NOT to give up! Clomid worked for us; third time lucky!! We've been ttc for 4 and a half years.
> Our recipe for success was 1500mg Metformin, Clomid, preseed and softcups!!
> If I can do it.....anyone can!!! Please pray this is our forever baby. Our 3 little angels will help, I'm sure :cloud9:
> Good luck and LOTS of :dust: to the ladies hoping for their :bfp:
> Here is todays test, 17dpo.....I thought I was going to get 1-2 weeks conception indicator, but got 2-3!!! :dance:
> 
> View attachment 153591
> 
> 
> :dust::hugs::dust:
> 
> Congrats Hennie! I am so happy for you. I just bought softcups yesterday! But very nervous to use it. Will start my Cycle 3 Clomid CD5-9.Click to expand...

Congrats hennie thats awesome news! I also use softcups I love them


----------



## daviess3

Ttc i take aspirin every day well i say every day from cd1 but i don forget to take it for few days not religiously!! it is meant to increase the blood flow to ur uterus and ovaries, good for lining if ur lining is thin and also if you have miscarried it really can help with the blood flow to the baby if you get pg.
Take it everyday once a day only a maximum of 81mg doesnt matter what ones just make sure its baby or low dose no more than 81mg. x


----------



## snl41296

ttcbaby117 said:


> snl - awesome picture!!!! Can you tell me a bit more about the low dose aspirin? I am thnking of taking it but I dont know when to take it and what it will do to help. Any information would be great! Thanks!

she just said to me that it will be good for implanting less M/C's from aspirin :thumbup: after I had my chemical I started taking it which was may 2009


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Ttc i take aspirin every day well i say every day from cd1 but i don forget to take it for few days not religiously!! it is meant to increase the blood flow to ur uterus and ovaries, good for lining if ur lining is thin and also if you have miscarried it really can help with the blood flow to the baby if you get pg.
> Take it everyday once a day only a maximum of 81mg doesnt matter what ones just make sure its baby or low dose no more than 81mg. x

yup perfect thats what I would have said :winkwink:


----------



## snl41296

I gotta say I LOVE MY BNB GIRLS ON FACEBOOK NOW its awesome


----------



## daviess3

haha me to snl who else have you got im jealous lol!! xx


----------



## snl41296

hey girls what is Metformin :shrug: and why do u take it?


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> haha me to snl who else have you got im jealous lol!! xx

3 so far any more come on girls FAce Book me


----------



## Lisa84

oooo ya can add me if ya want my name is Lisa Copley and my pic has me with my friend. I have blonde hair in it :)

xxxx


----------



## fluterby429

Hi Ladies. I need some answers to a few ?'s if at all possible. Let me give you a little background info. I had a tubal reversal 3/6/10 leaving me with 5cm on each side. We were instructed to wait 2mo before ttc. So we did that. No luck in May. I had to move to IN to take care of my gma while dh stayed in TX (he is in the Army) he got to come visit in Aug. during ovulation time and no luck then either. He deployed in Sept. so no more trying since. I had an HSG done on 12/10/10 showing tubes wide open. He is supposed to be home for 2 weeks in Feb. during ovulation. My doctor said she'd let me take 100mg of clomid that cycle to up my chances. Now here is my ?. I have heard that it can thin the linning to the point a fertilized egg can not attatch. Is this true. I've also heard that taking baby asprin can help with linning? Can someone please help me out? Thank you!


----------



## daviess3

lisa i just added you hun im sarah lewis xx
snl who else do you have hun?? i want more did u find kennesha? x


----------



## daviess3

fluterby thats right hun it can thin ling but think its after few months not straight away if you look back a few posts i posted about aspirin for sum1 else good luck hun xx


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> lisa i just added you hun im sarah lewis xx
> snl who else do you have hun?? i want more did u find kennesha? x

:cry: no wth? she is not on FB well FB says she is not no name comes up she has to find us :thumbup:


----------



## winston83

I added Snl but not sure which one u r Davies look for me Adele winston my pic is 5 kids xx


----------



## daviess3

Found you Hun are all 5 urs? Wow gorgeous xx


----------



## daviess3

lovely to put faces to names!!! Other Lisa do you have facebook? xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies, if anybody would like to add me on FB my name is Emma J Murphy.

Big congratulations to MrsHennieB. Hope this is your sticky bean xxx


----------



## snl41296

:rofl: so girls just peed and what do u think of this LMAO 
Im going to go with I :sex: at a good time :thumbup:
I went from NOT HAVING a dam thing to this! BOOMMMMMMMMMM :happydance:
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/January2011.jpg


----------



## snl41296

had to share this 
not sure if you believe in dreams but my cousin told me to call ASAP which I did (DISTANT COUSIN MIND YOU). She is my 3rd cousin her mom is my 2nd cousin... Her mom had a VIVID DREAM about me and my father. an amazing dream to say the least... OK here is the dream (keep in mind her mom doesnt know my husbands name) we started hanging out in NJ again and became rather close again, it was me and my dad there hanging out and me holding a little baby boy. SHe said this little boy brought JOY AND HAPPINESS TO EVERYONES Life, I was glowing first grandson, he was the cutest little thing too we all were calling him Stevie. LOW AND BEHOLD IT WAS MY BABY BOY, and she asked my cousin Maria what my husbands name is and its Steven My mouth just dropped to the floor and said omg maria I am in total shock! Maria said 95% of her moms dreams all come true! and she said my dad's back will be 100% better..I am on cloud 9 and in shock. I am happy and alittle scared of the fact she didnt know my husbands name and said we were calling him stevie ... crazy right. I told maria If I concieve this month the baby will be born on steves bday which is Oct 3rd just kind of freaky but in a good way.. TOTAL SHOCK!

just had to share


----------



## Lisa84

Looks very positive to me hun :happydance: xx


----------



## daviess3

looks good snl emma i just added u hun xx sarah lewis x


----------



## winston83

No not all mine the oldest girl is my niece and the baby is my nephew but the other 2 boys and girl are mine xx it's so nice havin real names and pics for all u girls xxx


----------



## snl41296

winston83 said:


> No not all mine the oldest girl is my niece and the baby is my nephew but the other 2 boys and girl are mine xx it's so nice havin real names and pics for all u girls xxx

i know I cant agree more makes me all lovey and warm inside :flower:


----------



## daviess3

ah gorgeous none the less xx
defo i dont ever write on fb about trying etc as it opens a whole can of worms im sure none of you do either but just in case lol!!! i am defo gonna sing from rooftops on there when i get pg 3 i no just this weekend honestly how many more!!!! x


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> ah gorgeous none the less xx
> defo i dont ever write on fb about trying etc as it opens a whole can of worms im sure none of you do either but just in case lol!!! i am defo gonna sing from rooftops on there when i get pg 3 i no just this weekend honestly how many more!!!! x

yes NO ONE KNOWS WE ARE TRYING EITHER so hush everyone on FB if u want message me or come on here :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## CupcakeClaire

MrsHennieB said:


> :hi: Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me posting here, but just would like to say NOT to give up! Clomid worked for us; third time lucky!! We've been ttc for 4 and a half years.
> Our recipe for success was 1500mg Metformin, Clomid, preseed and softcups!!
> If I can do it.....anyone can!!! Please pray this is our forever baby. Our 3 little angels will help, I'm sure :cloud9:
> Good luck and LOTS of :dust: to the ladies hoping for their :bfp:
> Here is todays test, 17dpo.....I thought I was going to get 1-2 weeks conception indicator, but got 2-3!!! :dance:
> 
> View attachment 153591
> 
> 
> :dust::hugs::dust:

Congratulations MrsHennieB! So happy for you. I too am taking Metformin and Clomid. I use preseed and am going to try softcups this month (although I am really scared by the thought of them!) I hope the combination works for me too.


----------



## ttcbaby117

joyful - I am on cd6....just reaching I guess...maybe the baby aspirin will help.

hennie - congrats! How did you use the preseed and softcups....did you put the preseed in the cup and insert after bding? That is what i am doing b/c DH doesnt like the feel of preseed. I tried last month but they didnt go in right so going to practicea bit more before my fertile period this month.


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> facebook friends here I am
> Lisa ward
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/1-6.jpg

i found you! i went through a lot of photos to get to this one! lol:happydance:


----------



## Joyful09

I don't have FB so don't think I am avoiding you guys. Lol!
I have been telling people that I am trying recently. I told my mom in law who I asked to pray for us, I told a friend, I told a couple of people who won't matter cause I don't really see them, but the one I never thought I would tell til I was pregnant was my mom. I figured she would think I was crazy & what's the point if I don't get pregnant but she was surprised but didn't think I was too crazy.


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies, just dropping by to say hi and send you some :dust:

Good luck to those in the 2ww!

Also, I used baby aspirin the month I got my bfp, I took it a bit the month before too but more religiously my bfp month... so who knows if it helped or not, but it certainly didnt hurt anything.
I continued it for a little while after my bfp too

:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

daviess3 said:


> I dont get anyone come up for kennesha simons how wierd i will look for you now lisa my pic is me and hubby me on left blond hair hubby on right with shaved head sarah lewis in essex tht may help what do you girls have as hometown xx

 what clothing you have on i see a few pic like this sorry...i did find lisa ward so i hope she accepts me then you can get me from off of her


----------



## ttcbaby117

britt - good to see you! Did you take it through the whole cycle? What did you dr say about it? I have an appt on Monday with my GYN so I will ask but I just wonder what they told you?


----------



## Joyful09

Britt...how are you...I was the post over on assisted conception iui chances anyway I read all 175 pages over a couple of weeks. I was waiting for you to announce your BFP it never came...I guess you stopped posting there..the last you posted you had a failed iui and onto ivf you were going so I assume your BFP came right after...it was neat reading through cause as they were going through each month I could see each one that was eventually successful...thanks for stopping by wish I could read a post when yoannounced your bfp lol I feel like I read a book but someone told me the end but I didn't read the last chapter 
Ttcbaby117...I am going to get the baby aspirin couldn't hurt right?


----------



## 35_Smiling

Wanting sorry hun i don&#8217;t have a clue but gosh is no ov on 50mg, 100mg, i sure as hell hope you ov on 150mg. :dust:
Keepsmiling go for it i guess but consult your fs you think?
MrsHennyb: OMG:cry: congratulations! Good luck to you both:happydance::yipee::wohoo:



snl41296 said:


> daviess3 said:
> 
> 
> forget that found you Lisa woohoo xx now for kennesha!! what are are you in hun? cant find ur name at all xxClick to expand...




snl41296 said:


> kennesha is going to have to find us LMAO

:rofl: :rofl:

Joyful09: sorry my hubby said not next cycle because we have the car to pay for my birthday is next month and it was MY car before we got married (its still MY car after marriage :rofl: ) and in Bermuda you can only have one car per household. Sorry perhaps in March we will start then.



snl41296 said:


> daviess3 said:
> 
> 
> lisa i just added you hun im sarah lewis xxClick to expand...




snl41296 said:


> daviess3 said:
> 
> 
> snl who else do you have hun?? i want more did u find kennesha? x
> 
> no wth? she is not on FB well FB says she is not no name comes up she has to find usClick to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:

Snl: omg that dream!!!!! I hope it comes true! Wohoo!
Britt: hey girlie how you doing nice to see you pop in...we got a bfp on here today its mrshennyb! Wohooo!


----------



## Britt11

ttcbaby117 said:


> britt - good to see you! Did you take it through the whole cycle? What did you dr say about it? I have an appt on Monday with my GYN so I will ask but I just wonder what they told you?

Hey hon, good to see you as well. I keep hoping you will be joining us on the grad thread, I still have everything crossed for you. Basically I decided to take the baby aspirin because it was on my IVF protocol and I thought there must be a reason why they have us take it- and it was for the entire cycle of IVF treatment I believe. So yeah, I took it upon myself to take it the cycle before and yes, I started taking it CD1 and took it the entire cycle and the first part of my pregnancy. Who knows, but hey that was our 15th cycle TTC, so it might have helped.

good luck to you and hope to hear some good news soon.



Joyful09 said:


> Britt...how are you...I was the post over on assisted conception iui chances anyway I read all 175 pages over a couple of weeks. I was waiting for you to announce your BFP it never came...I guess you stopped posting there..the last you posted you had a failed iui and onto ivf you were going so I assume your BFP came right after...it was neat reading through cause as they were going through each month I could see each one that was eventually successful...thanks for stopping by wish I could read a post when yoannounced your bfp lol I feel like I read a book but someone told me the end but I didn't read the last chapter
> Ttcbaby117...I am going to get the baby aspirin couldn't hurt right?

Hi Joy, nice to meet you as well.
You are right I dont think I ever did announce on that thread that I got my bfp, I totally should have- I think it was a lot of new people that month I didnt post because I didnt do IUI that month so maybe thats why.
Yes, it was the craziest thing, not only was I on the IVF wait list but we got the call to start treatment and we accepted, I even paid the $7000 deposit and I was just waiting for my period to start the protocol and then we were so blessed we got our bfp naturally right before. The clinic said they only see that once or twice a year, so we feel so lucky.

So my opinion on IUI...hmmm, well we did 5 rounds of it and it didnt work for me, but you know in the back of mind I have a feeling the timing was off. They do not do ovulation monitoring at my clinic and they would just say come in the day after the +ve opk, well what if I o'd on the day of? Its hard to say, but they do change the composition of the sperm sample and technique could be a lot to do with it....we tried it even with 100mg of Clomid and nothing:shrug: so I dont know why those treatments didnt work and then a completely natural cycle did. I have heard of some women getting their bfps first try with IUI- so it might depend on the couple. I think my clinic said there is only an 8% success rate with it.
good luck hon, how long have you been trying? how is your OH's SA? 

as well ladies, I took royal jelly too the bfp cycle and I had tried that before and BFN but I did take it that cycle, I stopped it once I got my bfp.
Finally we really didnt do it too much (we werent trying hard), we did it the day of my +ve opk and 3 days before that (we tried to do it the day after the +ve opk which technically would be my O day but DH couldnt :blush:)
so maybe the buildup helped?

thats truly all we did. Oh and I had legs up against the wall for about 30 mins and stayed in bed for an hour. 

congrats on the new bfp!!
we need some more ladies
:hugs:


----------



## snl41296

morning my friends :flower: I am on CD16 and still OPK is + :happydance: NY jets won football so I am going to see if I can maybe get some tonight as well as yesterday crossing fingers here but I highly DOUBT IT. its ok though I got yesterday in. and I felt the pains :thumbup: I cant believe I will then be in my 2ww AUHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :happydance:
Im starting Curves tomorrow. what that is , kind of like a gym for FAT woman :rofl: they are going to look at me and say where are u Fat :haha: but I am 40 lbs over weight. I hope this is a start for something good. you do all your workout in 30 mins. I cant wait... and If I fall Pg I can still do little work outs it will be great for my labor as well. I went no drugs with my DD 25 hrs yup u all heard right. 7lbs 8oz 21 inches she was :cloud9: I just hope I can get to experiance that again soon.


----------



## Firefox

Congratulations britt thats fantastic news!! Wishing you a healthy and happy nine months!!!

Ive just read through your posts about what you did differently and the IUI, Was it a natural cycle then that you got your bfp?

Think im seriously going to looking into the baby asprin...where did you get it from/ what doseage did you take?


----------



## daviess3

Firefox u get it in chemist tescos all sorts Hun, 81mg is most u want Hun 
Britt I thought I rem u announcing if not congrats Hun so very pleased when someone announces bfp makes us all rem what were doing here!! 
Kennesha when Lisa excepts u I will add u Hun u can't see my clothes in my pic just me an hubby xx
Well I got good temp today hope it stays! Got creamy thick cm an felt dizzy earlier!! Fxd smile how much longer till u test!? Xx


----------



## winston83

Daviess I'm buds with kennesha get her off my list if u want xx


----------



## Lisa84

Hey Davies i have accepted Kennesha so you should be able to find her now.

Urgh i'm feeling mega bloated!! I usually get a bloated feeling for a day after ovulation but it's been 4 days now and i'm not loving it lol

How is everyones sunday? xx


----------



## snl41296

hi everyone things here are quite hailey has a cold =*( and I did mention to DH about today sometime BD'ing not sure his take on it, only time will tell right


----------



## Firefox

daviess3 said:


> Firefox u get it in chemist tescos all sorts Hun, 81mg is most u want Hun
> Britt I thought I rem u announcing if not congrats Hun so very pleased when someone announces bfp makes us all rem what were doing here!!
> Kennesha when Lisa excepts u I will add u Hun u can't see my clothes in my pic just me an hubby xx
> Well I got good temp today hope it stays! Got creamy thick cm an felt dizzy earlier!! Fxd smile how much longer till u test!? Xx

thanks Davies, i'll get some tomorrow! Have you been taking it throughout your cycle?


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

ILL SAY IT AGAIN... GOSH this is the fastest moving thread haha... we a bunch of chatty women huh!! haha

I really do like this thread and all ya girls on it... but unfortnately I am not anymore a dont think I am part of the Clomid club any longer : (

since my FS believes it had a bad effect on me and does not want me taking it any more. Gosh I do want to trust him. My first cycle on Clomid was 50 mg under by OB/GYNs care, so I had no scanns or blood work. And this past cycle is when I started with a FS and he up'd me to 100mg with scanns... and as I think you girls may remember, I had a post colital and they couldnt find any CM and also my lining showed pretty thin (6.9) so FS said this was because of Clomid and he would not want me to use it any more. So I have two choices either go back to trying on my own with only a %1 chance of conceiving (as he said) or move on to injectables with timed bding (or perhaps a IUI...but hubby hasnt given in to that yet) but a injectable cycle for me would run me $3000, because once I move to injectables I naturally would have to get tons of blood work and u/s etc... and those will not be covered by my insurance. and if I add in a IUI to up our chances...that is only $275..but hubby hasnt agreed yet. I figure if he does give in and we dish out the $3K why not just pay $275 more... he doesnt see it that way...he still thinks this should all happen natrually!! UGHHH.... oh girls... I wish this would be easy... but i really really really think if we dont go this round NOW I will never have a baby... Dr said I really only about a year to get pregnant, and if I go back to trying naturall with a %1 chance, I just dont see it happening !! gosh I am sooooo upset.

I am sorry if I am being a debbie downer, I really do wish all you girls the best of luck... I am just a little blue today... well alot blue!! :(


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all aw dont leave just because your not on the clomid hun im not on it but still stay in her love it in her x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Joyful - nope I dont think it can hurt....hahaha......I will be trying it next cycle as I read not to take it with Evening Primerose...which I have been on now for a week (I am on cd7 now)....so next cycle I will def. get some.

Britt - thanks for the info....I so want to get that bfp and join you also! I think if this cycle doesnt work then I will try the baby aspirin next cycle....

ttc1st - can you ask your dr about femara....it is a originally a cancer drug but lately has been used in place of clomid for those who dont respond well. See what he says about it and google it yourself....maybe that might be a better option before you spend tons of money on other things.


----------



## snl41296

so sorry u are feeling down today :hug: dont leave if u like it here. I am not taking clomid after this cycle doesnt mean I am leaving here. I met a great bunch of woman and I tend to stay here forever <3


----------



## Simi78

Hi girls, ive got a really silly question...Why do you use softcups, when do you use them and how?? I am really confused....do you use it during AF?? I just googled it and it says to use it during AF>??:wacko:
Thanks xxx


----------



## Lisa84

They are designed for AF but when using them to TTC you pop it in just after :sex: and it collects all the tiddlers on the way in and holds under your cervix like a litte pool of sperm lol xx


----------



## Britt11

Firefox said:


> Congratulations britt thats fantastic news!! Wishing you a healthy and happy nine months!!!
> 
> Ive just read through your posts about what you did differently and the IUI, Was it a natural cycle then that you got your bfp?
> 
> Think im seriously going to looking into the baby asprin...where did you get it from/ what doseage did you take?

yes Firefox, it was a completely natural cycle when we got our bfp, no IUI or clomid. The last time I had taken clomid was about 3.5 months prior to it. I tried a natural IUI the month before (no clomid with it), but of course that was a BFN. 
So the majic combo was no clomid or IUI. My doctor said she has seen several women get pregnant natually after having a break from Clomid, so who knows maybe Clomid kick starts something :shrug:

good luck hon, hope you get that bfp soon


----------



## sma1588

Hey ladies,wow a lot going on I havnt got to read back all that I missed but I did c the bro and contests. I'm home with oh and still got to bd but o well it's not a must now. I have my dr app. On Tuesday to find out about switching my metformin and hopefully dropping weight


----------



## Simi78

Lisa84 said:


> They are designed for AF but when using them to TTC you pop it in just after :sex: and it collects all the tiddlers on the way in and holds under your cervix like a litte pool of sperm lol xx

Hi Lisa, lol ohhh thats how it works lol!! Thanks for clearing that up for me...
xxx


----------



## Lisa84

No problem :) i use them and love them coz it also reduces mess :happydance: always a good thing lol xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave::hugs:


----------



## Joyful09

Ttc1st40...awe sweetie don't get down...you can't focus on a year from now yet...I don't think you posted here about your post coital I happened to read it on another post & I wanted to respond so I am SO glad you posted here...don't leave here you have made friends & even if you aren't taking clomid you know us & we learn from each other and support each other...well I just had a post coital last month & he found opaque cm but active sperm but that's not to say it wouldn't get worse...if you FS says the clomid is having a negative affect maybe ask him about the other medication femera I am going to look that up as well...I TOTALLY understand your response to DH not feeling the iui...I couldn't even get the three letters out to my DH he was totally against he said if it's meant to be it will happen I knew if I didn't respect his feelings it would put a wedge between us...not to say you can't share your feelings from time & revisit his reasonings but I can testify from own experience my DH has changed from the summer months to Dec he agreed with no convincing on my part but that's not to say I will get pregnant I do hope that was our only obstacle the cm and after giving it 4 chances it will work. I have to admit it is a little unnatural but for us we don't care cause we as women yearn to be pregnant & have a baby and I think we don't focus on iui or other procedures but he might want to get you pregnant naturally but if he feels respected & he sees your desire to become pregnant and his love for you may allow him to do an unnatural thing after some time. My DH and I plan on being together at home to collect his sperm for the iui we want it to be as loving & intimate as it can be.
I hope you can start to thinking positive and not give up!
Britt am so thrilled for you and you are an inspiration to us all to never give up.
An iui's work for some it depends on the reason like cm they bypasses that problem or it may just be timing and it is helpful to really track cycle with ultrasound.


----------



## daviess3

kennesha i added u hun yippee xx
i try to take aspirin baby aspirin all through cycle!!! howare we all i cant warm up today!! had a dizzy spell earlier!! xx


----------



## Lisa84

Im fine and dandy hun, not looking forward to goin back to work tomorrow. 

Ive had a post ovulation clomid bloat for the past 4 days now and its getting right on my nerves lol xx


----------



## snl41296

hey girls my OPK's are getting lighter do you all think I ovulated? i think I did :thumbup::happydance::thumbup: and just at the right time I BD'ed :happydance:


----------



## daviess3

I did for few days been ok but defo eaten rubbish today roast dinner at sil 3 this aft just had chinese an has smoked salmon scrambeld eggs for breakfast and about 4 choc and caramel biscuits but i have drunk 1.5litres of water! An walked for an hour an half! XX


----------



## snl41296

I love my diva cups (soft cups) I learned about them on here too. so easy to use and I just like to use them for no messes


----------



## Firefox

ttcbaby117 said:


> Joyful - nope I dont think it can hurt....hahaha......I will be trying it next cycle as I read not to take it with Evening Primerose...which I have been on now for a week (I am on cd7 now)....so next cycle I will def. get some.
> 
> Britt - thanks for the info....I so want to get that bfp and join you also! I think if this cycle doesnt work then I will try the baby aspirin next cycle....
> 
> ttc1st - can you ask your dr about femara....it is a originally a cancer drug but lately has been used in place of clomid for those who dont respond well. See what he says about it and google it yourself....maybe that might be a better option before you spend tons of money on other things.

Hey sorry for butting in on a post but am interested on what you shouldnt take with evening primrose oil? were you referring to baby asprin? Soz the only reason I ask is that I am currently taking EPO and was going to start with the asprin!

Dont want to do anything that could effect things badly!!


----------



## daviess3

sma u on facebook hun? firefox i have taken both together i hope that thats ok or im stuffed!!! XX


----------



## fluterby429

I love the soft cups! I knew about them for AF which I tried pre TR and they are awful BUT for TTC they are amazing. I will be using them this next cycle when we get our chance to TTC along with Pre-seed


----------



## sma1588

daviess3 said:


> sma u on facebook hun? firefox i have taken both together i hope that thats ok or im stuffed!!! XX

yes im on facebook but NO 1 knows were ttc so if any1 adds me pleeeeeeease dont say anything about it....family has no clue but very few friends do so if u need to say anything about ttc or anything message me.... its under shanna archer.......


----------



## snl41296

sma1588 said:


> daviess3 said:
> 
> 
> sma u on facebook hun? firefox i have taken both together i hope that thats ok or im stuffed!!! XX
> 
> yes im on facebook but NO 1 knows were ttc so if any1 adds me pleeeeeeease dont say anything about it....family has no clue but very few friends do so if u need to say anything about ttc or anything message me.... its under shanna archer.......Click to expand...

same here no one knows we are TTC are u the one with No pic? for default?


----------



## snl41296

i hope i got the right person.. i just requested u


----------



## sma1588

i have a pic of the sunset with me and OH kinda blended into it


----------



## daviess3

sma i said that tp hun most of my friends no were trying to concieve and all my family do but i still wouldnt want it put all over my page so people who ur friends with from say school! will look for you now hun xx


----------



## daviess3

i cant find you either hun!! x


----------



## lina28

hi ya everyone not much new with me,got my blood test 2morrow and then friday i could do first preggers test that would be 5 days early but dont think i will do it 2 early.not sure yet.see what the blood test says.i dont wanna build my hopes up but after over 5 years u kind of do!lol but its my first round of clomid so if it dont work this time maybe it will later on. hope everyone is ok.xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa84

Hi Lina :hi: Did you get my message yesterday about your spotting? FX it is implantation bleed :) xxx


----------



## snl41296

sma cant find you either :nope:


----------



## snl41296

:hi: girls hope u are all well this morning. I am now 1DPO :happydance::happydance: let the waiting begin and I hope to god for my Birthday January 29th I get a :bfp: I will cry with joy if this happens. And if not I am not going to take clomid anymore going to take a break from it I know its only been 4 months but I think I have to just take a break... I am fine , DH is fine, I feel the sperm just needs to find the egg at the right time. I have 2 more months before we see the FS and my DD will be 4 yrs old :cry:


----------



## snl41296

a VERY VERY FUNNY web site I cant stop laughing with the Iphone and Droid auto corrects 

https://damnyouautocorrect.com/category/best-of-dyac/\/page/2/


----------



## lina28

Lisa84 said:


> Hi Lina :hi: Did you get my message yesterday about your spotting? FX it is implantation bleed :) xxx

no i didnt. i hope it was it stopped straight away.was only ones and i had a wierd feelin there all day but now i dont feel anything anymore,we will see!:winkwink: how are u gettin on hunni?xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

firefox - some people do it but epo does thin your blood as does aspirin, I did find a caution about it on webmd because it might thin your blood to much if you are taking them together. I figured I wouldnt chance it.


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies, Just a quick question. Does anyone know how many cycles of clomid can be prescribed to anyone in total? It took me 7 cycles to get my BFP and I now have 4 cycles worth of clomid left to try with. I am trying to get an appointment with my FS again to see if he will prescribe me some more clomid but not sure whether he will or not. If not it is game over for me as I don't ovulate without it :(


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm thibkin of havin ovarian drillng as iv herd that can make u ov
worth a shot em


----------



## Lisa84

Mine will only give me upto 9 months but ive heard ppl take it up to 12 xx


----------



## lisaf

Emm - most don't like to give it too long... many prefer to move on to other methods after 6 cycles. I do know they don't recommend taking more than 12.
I know they recommend taking a break every so often... I'm not sure if this gives you more cycles if you take a break or not though.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Em - hun I have so many body parts crossed it is crazy, I really hope it wont come to that. have you tried soy?

AFM - just got back from my OBGYN....he did an ultra sound and said my Uterus looks awesome after my fibroid surgery...it is measuring perfect etc....so that is great news....he did say he sees some cysts on my ovaries which might alter the quality of my egg (PCOS). I do ovulate on my own but I gues the quality might not be so great. SOOOOO, he says to try for 3 more months and then I am on to clomid again. Well I am happy I have a plan....though he kept saying that he didnt think I would need the clomid and that he thinks I will be pregnant very shortly! Oh I hope he is right!


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks ladies, I guess I will just have to be patient and see what the gynae says when I see him and in the mean time pray for a BFP within 4 cycles.
Keepsmiling I don't think ovarian drilling is appropriate for me. Is it not just for ladies with PCOS?
TTC, Great news from the ob/gyn, I think you will have your BFP in no time xx


----------



## Firefox

Hi em, Ive had the drilling and yeah I think its meant for women who have pcos as it reduces testosterone after the op..well thats the theory anyway. Ive got pcos (normal bmi) but do not ovulate at all on my own, I think I ovulated 14 days after the op but didnt have a proper cycle cos AF showed 7 days later.

Do any of you know of anyone who had a LP defect that was corrected by clomid?

Im really hoping that I get a 'normal' cycle this time with proper ov & LP! At least then that means the op & clomid combo might give me a chance.....


----------



## sma1588

www.facebook.com/shanna.archer

heres my page and it has a pic of the beach/ sunset and us in it

im pretty excited that we got to have some us time if u all know what i mean wink wink
my doc app is 2morrow so im a little nervus to c what goes on there but excited at the same time


----------



## daviess3

Just added u sma xx
Hope everyone else is ok smile have you tested yet must be anyday?? 
I'm having like on off shooting pains on left side low down!! Not painful but kinda had them in the nit to at like 4 am! Can't be implantation coz it is just at nit! Hope u girls ok x


----------



## sma1588

k just added u....
every1 else can add me to and i will ok it.....just let me know who u r if u request me cuz if i dont know who it is i wont add...


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good started back the gym today feeling better already im back up to nearly 13 stone so need to shift this weight and get down to 10 stone anyone want to add me on fb its carrie ann walsh x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

firefox - Yes I have heard of clomid correcting LP defects....it does seem to help. I think Lisaf had some issue like that....She was also doing progesterone...lisaf am I correct?

Caz - good on you for getting back into the gym....this was my first day back also for the new year.


----------



## daviess3

How funny Caz im just sitting here contemplating the gym i need to do something im just fat and hate it!!!! 1 stone 9Lb heavier than this time last year all thanks to clomid!! An hairyier does anyone else find that with clomid??


----------



## lisaf

ttc/firefox - I had LPD (luteal phase defect) but mine was actually low progesterone, not really technically too short. Many docs might have refused to test my progesterone based on the length of my LP alone (12 days, spotting around 10-11dpo). Clomid is actually a great treatment for luteal phase problems because it can give you bigger/more eggs, which give you bigger/more corpus luteums which are responsible for progesterone.

daviess - I think lots of girls on here gained weight on clomid,... strangely though, I lost weight like crazy on it... VERY unusual for me since its almost always impossible to lose and I gain lbs every time I turn my back, lol!


----------



## keepsmiling

Can I ask for a little advice from the uk girlies
well I'm on round 3 of 100mg of clomid and althought I seem to have ovd on the first 2 rounds this one I didn't and I'm still waitin on af
well iv been havin tiny spots of blood for a little while which could be due to low progesterone so I suppose my question is if u was me wud u try 150mg 
also did any of u ladies have cd3 bloods done each clonid cycle xx


----------



## daviess3

oh Lisa ur soooo lucky my sil toldme yest im the bigggest shes ever seen me look!!! Didnt feel good but its true i am the biggest i ever been!!! I said well thats fertility drugs for u!! Not sure what to do!! Hate it and i have dyed my hair brown an im normally blond an i hate that to!!! Lisa do you get hairy taking clomid just wierd started growing hair on my big toe!! Just generally hairyier and im fair skinned etc an have never been particularly hairy!! x


----------



## Lisa84

I do hun but that is due to the PCOS. Damn thing :(

ive seen ur pic on facebook hun and you look lovely with Brown hair. 

Keepsmiling if i was you i would try 150mg as even tho u did ovulate on your first 2 cycles your progesterone levels werent massive so i think you can get away with it. 

I havent gained weight on Clomid but i think that is because i do Slimming World too. If your wantin to lose weight hun i recommened Slimming World. I eat loads and still lose weight xxx


----------



## lisaf

daviess3 said:


> oh Lisa ur soooo lucky my sil toldme yest im the bigggest shes ever seen me look!!! Didnt feel good but its true i am the biggest i ever been!!! I said well thats fertility drugs for u!! Not sure what to do!! Hate it and i have dyed my hair brown an im normally blond an i hate that to!!! Lisa do you get hairy taking clomid just wierd started growing hair on my big toe!! Just generally hairyier and im fair skinned etc an have never been particularly hairy!! x

Lol... well I've always been overweight and always been a little bit hairier than what I think is normal (but not as bad as some girls I know)... so for me clomid actually reduced the hairiness and helped me lose weight :rofl: So while I lucked out with the clomid, I figure its only fair because the rest of the time its the opposite for me :haha:
I have naturally high testosterone levels though so clomid must have given me more estrogen and helped balance things out? 
I know clomid can raise your testosterone levels though ... I dont' quite understand how that works but I know they give it to guys to raise their testosterone so maybe it just works that way on them?


----------



## keepsmiling

Did any of u get cd 3 bloods each cycle
does anyone no the risks of upping the dose x


----------



## Lisa84

I think the only risk is hyper stimming hun. Id speak to your FS about what they think xx


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm waitin to hear bak but of he says no I thibk I'll do it anywy
but I'm nt sure wt the risks are x


----------



## sma1588

well ladies i just got off the phone with my insurance and now they said that the clomid will be coverd by my insurance so im happy about that!!!!!!! also the metformin ER will be coverd too so my day just got better. we will just have to have OH tested then will be able to have the clomid prescribed through my doc. even though im on it already i will just get it from the pharmacy now


----------



## daviess3

might give slimming world a go Lisa what can u eat can u ever have a take away i do love chinese!! thanks about hair but hate it lol!! Lisa i wish it had same effects on me!! i will shift this weight!! I have a condition called Lymphodema in my legs to look at me you wouldnt no but i always wear trousers maxi dresses etc but legs look perm swollen, but with extra weight i am finding it hard on my legs!!! My Knee high boots uggs etc are all tooo tight i hate it so just need to get rid of it i used to get really down about my legs but learnt to focus on my flat stomach small waist instead of big legs an fat arse lol!! But now i have all fat bits i hate it i actually cant tell u the last time i enjiyed shopping!! x


----------



## daviess3

OMG just went on facebook and if one more person had put about that bloody programme one born every minute for those of u in the states its about women giving birth well every1 on facebook has commented oh my labour was like that oh i screamed more than her oh god im scared i got 9 weeks an im doing that!! Honestly i could scream i just wrote out a whole long paragraph to post but thought better not!! I was about to tell them all ther lucky to have given birth be preg an to get over it!!!!!! Im sooo bitter!!!


----------



## lisaf

I've noticed tons of UK girls on here and FB keep talking about that show!! 
If it makes you feel better, I have HUGE calves... I have never been able to find a pair of boots to fit them. My ankles are fine/normal but just have these giant calves (not all fat, lots of it is muscle).

I once had a male friend compliment me on them. I thought that was really a great compliment, until I realized he was trying to bulk up his calves and apparently they're one of the hardest body parts to get massive :dohh:


----------



## daviess3

Oh Lisa how funny!! I get all the time coz im an air hostess when we get down route an were all sunbathing i always get oooh you legs are so swollen is that from the flight!!!honestly i dont have ankles thats the worst bit i have cankles!!! gotta laugh or will cry!!
well diet properly starts tom tomatoes on toast for breakfast!!! exciting!!! hope ur feeling good sweetheart xx


----------



## sma1588

i wanna c that show but it wont let me play it


----------



## lisaf

I'm doing good... wishing I could diet or work out or something. I know I should not be trying to lose weight while pregnant and woudl be in too much pain if I tried working out... but just wish I wasn't so fat (and I mean real fat, not 'baby'). Of course my metabolism is suddenly awesome while pregnant so that is one huge plus....


----------



## daviess3

Thats good Lisa you will just have to get motivated after baby comes!! healthy eating still helps right? 
sma its on channel itv i think you can probably watch it on itv player on net!! well im off to bed night girls xx


----------



## Lisa84

daviess3 said:


> might give slimming world a go Lisa what can u eat can u ever have a take away i do love chinese!! thanks about hair but hate it lol!! Lisa i wish it had same effects on me!! i will shift this weight!! I have a condition called Lymphodema in my legs to look at me you wouldnt no but i always wear trousers maxi dresses etc but legs look perm swollen, but with extra weight i am finding it hard on my legs!!! My Knee high boots uggs etc are all tooo tight i hate it so just need to get rid of it i used to get really down about my legs but learnt to focus on my flat stomach small waist instead of big legs an fat arse lol!! But now i have all fat bits i hate it i actually cant tell u the last time i enjiyed shopping!! x

I have a takeaway after fat club every week and then have the whole week to make sure i get it back off. Slimming world is hard to explain but so easy to do once you know how. My friend does it but can't afford to go to the classes everyweek so she went for the first month to get the hang of it and now does it on her own. I go to the classes though because i can't find the motivation to do it on my own. I need the guilt factor!! haha

Someone i know has Lymphodema in his legs and his do swell quite alot and finds it difficult to walk so i do sympathise with you. He has to wear tight supports on his legs and massage them to get the fluid to move around :( 

I also think facebook when TTC should be banned. The amount of ppl that are pregnant is just ridiculous. My friend is 27 week pregnant after having 2 abortions in the past 3 years she has decided to keep this one and just constantly complains about her pregnancy on facebook. Really gets on my nerves!! xx


----------



## lina28

daviess3 said:


> OMG just went on facebook and if one more person had put about that bloody programme one born every minute for those of u in the states its about women giving birth well every1 on facebook has commented oh my labour was like that oh i screamed more than her oh god im scared i got 9 weeks an im doing that!! Honestly i could scream i just wrote out a whole long paragraph to post but thought better not!! I was about to tell them all ther lucky to have given birth be preg an to get over it!!!!!! Im sooo bitter!!!

lol:haha: that is soooooo true!!!!!!does my head in 2!xx


----------



## daviess3

Haha pleased im not the only nutter hating every1 on fb!! But i should cancel my account but tooo nosy!! LOL well im 6dpo!! whoop whoop Im gonna start testing sunday 11dpo!! I no its early but i dont have will power!! 
Smile you testing soon hun? Any1 else nearly testing? xx


----------



## snl41296

:hi: girls morning to you all. I JOINED CURVES! WOOHOO getting in shape and I hope this will help me concieve :thumbup: and to loose some weight. instead of sitting on my ass all day long Facebooking.. :haha: its funny but true. i do not do a dam thing! I am going to go every Mon, Wed, & Fri. hailey has school then so thats when I will go. 
im the same way with FB I wish it was banned for pregnancy announcments :rofl: every where I turn someone is saying I am please to say we are having our 1st child or whatever the case maybe..

Gotta go to curves its kind of like a gym for fat people. and ONLY WOMAN and its only a 30 min workout how cool is that! I joined for the month and lets see how it goes. If I am Pg then maybe I will stop maybe not we will see how it goes


----------



## keepsmiling

So did any of u uk ladies have cd 3 bloods
iv finally heard bak from fs and he wants to c me on Monday for a scan to. Wots happening x


----------



## Lisa84

Keepmiling - I have never had CD 3 tests done so can't help you sorry

SnL - I think we have something like Curves in the UK called Gymaphobics. FX it works for you hun xx

Davies - I'm also 6DPO and plan on testing on saturday at 10DPO. Like you said it is super early but i don't have the willpower not too either. I feel less guilty about my POAS addiction now i have bought some IC :) xx


----------



## winston83

Keepsmiling I take 150 mg but don't have cd3 tests il be honest I haven't noticed any difference in side effects or anything from the higher dose x


----------



## snl41296

cant hurt working out right? and trying I think it will do my body good right? DH is saying it will harm me. I just think he is alittle jealous that my wieght will come off and I will look good again. he is so jealous its a bad thing


----------



## winston83

I tried on a pair of jeans that I was wearing last summer and could only get them half way up my thigh these are my target for June start of summer and back in my White jeans fx x
I watched a programme last night that said just poising 10% of your weight can increase your chance of getting pg 14 fold !!!!


----------



## Lisa84

ooooo Winston did you watch biggest loser too? I love that programme. The US version is better tho :) xx


----------



## winston83

Yeah I did I love it couldn't believe it when they did the bikes and collapsed love davina a's new host to x


----------



## keepsmiling

Has anyone got any idea wot the scan monday wil be for xx


----------



## lina28

daviess3 said:


> Haha pleased im not the only nutter hating every1 on fb!! But i should cancel my account but tooo nosy!! LOL well im 6dpo!! whoop whoop Im gonna start testing sunday 11dpo!! I no its early but i dont have will power!!
> Smile you testing soon hun? Any1 else nearly testing? xx


meeeee,i start saturday testin.did one yesterday but far 2 early it was 10 day before my af!ha ha i know i'm sad!but maybe we get good new for ones on saturday and it will say:bfp:! loads of :dust: and :hug: 2 ya all!


----------



## winston83

What cd are u keepsmilin ?


----------



## keepsmiling

I'll be 48 on monday xx


----------



## daviess3

Keepsmiling i never heard of that either hun soz!! Lina what dpo r u?
Winston what day are u?
My diet started today just trying to be really good but alll i can think about is food so far today i had 2 cups of black tea never tried it before but its ok!! 1.5 water breakfast was 1 brown bread toasted with chopped tomatoes!! Boring! Lunch i had 2 slices brown bread with smoked salmon an phily light!! Dinners gonna be chicken rice!! Hard not to snack had a banana to and having orange later!! Drinking waters my thing i havent stopped weeing!! x


----------



## keepsmiling

Me too iv drank 3 pints so far xx


----------



## lina28

daviess3 said:


> Keepsmiling i never heard of that either hun soz!! Lina what dpo r u?
> Winston what day are u?
> My diet started today just trying to be really good but alll i can think about is food so far today i had 2 cups of black tea never tried it before but its ok!! 1.5 water breakfast was 1 brown bread toasted with chopped tomatoes!! Boring! Lunch i had 2 slices brown bread with smoked salmon an phily light!! Dinners gonna be chicken rice!! Hard not to snack had a banana to and having orange later!! Drinking waters my thing i havent stopped weeing!! x

i dont know.lol coz doc in hospital first said i ov on cd 12 coz follicles where gone then on cd16 the said i didnt ov and on cd18 they sai i ov on cd17!!!i'm on cd24 now and should get av again next wed.on the 19th!they really messed up in hospital!i will just have 2 wait and see now but havin sooooo many wierd feelings at the moment.dont know if its clomid or what???lolxxx


----------



## winston83

Cd24 for me Daviess 7 dpo x
Kel I'm thinking they might want to check if anything is going on like how thick ur lining and stuff is is your cycle regular do u no that u defo didn't ov ??


----------



## keepsmiling

Well I didn't use opks and with no af I'm assumjg I didn't x


----------



## winston83

Wen did u last take a hpt x


----------



## keepsmiling

3 days ago and def neg I'm def bot pregnant c


----------



## snl41296

workout day 1 went well we are locked in me and my mom for a year Insurance covers everything how cool is that.. I am going to go mon wed and fri. while hailey is at school


----------



## keepsmiling

Does anyone no the side effects of takin 150mg of clomid 
and does anyone bogie long u can be on clomid bfore u shid take a breakx


----------



## lisaf

snl - good luck with Curves. Its actually one of the best diet/exercise things I ever did. I joined a few years back and didn't change my diet at all... lost 12 inches over my body in the first month I think? (the bigger you are, the easier those first few inches/lbs are to lose!!). I wish I could re-join, but their hours really suck when you work full-time. I stopped going because I had a friend come live with me and I wanted to go home and hang out instead of work out... how dumb was that? :(
Is slimming world the same thing as weight watchers?


----------



## sma1588

i just noticed im 7 dpo today only 1 more week to go!!!!!!!!!!!! other than the sore nipps i really dont have any thing going on now....well off to the docs today...in a few more hours


----------



## snl41296

lisaf said:


> snl - good luck with Curves. Its actually one of the best diet/exercise things I ever did. I joined a few years back and didn't change my diet at all... lost 12 inches over my body in the first month I think? (the bigger you are, the easier those first few inches/lbs are to lose!!). I wish I could re-join, but their hours really suck when you work full-time. I stopped going because I had a friend come live with me and I wanted to go home and hang out instead of work out... how dumb was that? :(
> Is slimming world the same thing as weight watchers?

omg that helps me out so much I was alittle eh about it I mean do u really loose weight so this reusured me big time


----------



## lisaf

snl41296 said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> snl - good luck with Curves. Its actually one of the best diet/exercise things I ever did. I joined a few years back and didn't change my diet at all... lost 12 inches over my body in the first month I think? (the bigger you are, the easier those first few inches/lbs are to lose!!). I wish I could re-join, but their hours really suck when you work full-time. I stopped going because I had a friend come live with me and I wanted to go home and hang out instead of work out... how dumb was that? :(
> Is slimming world the same thing as weight watchers?
> 
> omg that helps me out so much I was alittle eh about it I mean do u really loose weight so this reusured me big timeClick to expand...

If you diet too, it does a great job... no matter what though, I just wanted to be smaller, didn't care if the scale said I was 400lbs, lol... if I was a size 8 I wouldn't have cared, you know? I never tried dieting with it so if you do something like weight watchers you could get a dramatic improvement.
Curves works well because it tones and does cardio... keeps you at the right heartrate so you're not being lazy or overdoing it etc.
Make sure to stretch afterwards!
If Curves had showers and classes for yoga etc, it would be the perfect gym!


----------



## snl41296

lisaf said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> snl - good luck with Curves. Its actually one of the best diet/exercise things I ever did. I joined a few years back and didn't change my diet at all... lost 12 inches over my body in the first month I think? (the bigger you are, the easier those first few inches/lbs are to lose!!). I wish I could re-join, but their hours really suck when you work full-time. I stopped going because I had a friend come live with me and I wanted to go home and hang out instead of work out... how dumb was that? :(
> Is slimming world the same thing as weight watchers?
> 
> omg that helps me out so much I was alittle eh about it I mean do u really loose weight so this reusured me big timeClick to expand...
> 
> If you diet too, it does a great job... no matter what though, I just wanted to be smaller, didn't care if the scale said I was 400lbs, lol... if I was a size 8 I wouldn't have cared, you know? I never tried dieting with it so if you do something like weight watchers you could get a dramatic improvement.
> Curves works well because it tones and does cardio... keeps you at the right heartrate so you're not being lazy or overdoing it etc.
> Make sure to stretch afterwards!
> If Curves had showers and classes for yoga etc, it would be the perfect gym!Click to expand...

my curves has yoga but only once a week =P sucks b/c hailey is out of school by that time. yes and showers a must LMAO I was sweating today but its an amazing workout in 30 mins. i did tell them I am trying will this cause any problems and she said no way it will help to be honest I said ok :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

snl41296 said:


> my curves has yoga but only once a week =P sucks b/c hailey is out of school by that time. yes and showers a must LMAO I was sweating today but its an amazing workout in 30 mins. i did tell them I am trying will this cause any problems and she said no way it will help to be honest I said ok :thumbup:

My tip on the sweating is to carry moist towlettes or something and give yourself a wipe-down. It doesn't replace a shower, but can buy you enough cleanliness to pick your daughter up or run an errand if you have to before going home to shower. If you stay at the right heartrate level then you shouldn't sweat TOO much.
The hours at my curves sucked.. 6am-7pm... closed from 1-3pm for lunch break only open on saturday from 7am-12pm and closed sunday. :(


----------



## Firefox

lisaf said:


> ttc/firefox - I had LPD (luteal phase defect) but mine was actually low progesterone, not really technically too short. Many docs might have refused to test my progesterone based on the length of my LP alone (12 days, spotting around 10-11dpo). Clomid is actually a great treatment for luteal phase problems because it can give you bigger/more eggs, which give you bigger/more corpus luteums which are responsible for progesterone.
> 
> daviess - I think lots of girls on here gained weight on clomid,... strangely though, I lost weight like crazy on it... VERY unusual for me since its almost always impossible to lose and I gain lbs every time I turn my back, lol!

Hi Lisa, were you able to get your LP defect diagnosed by a doctor? Its great that the clomid helped you correct it, although mine does sound alot worse soo hope the drilling has helped me this time. Did you use progesterone cream or any progesterone supplements?

Ive got some progesterone cream which I used after ov after my drilling op but it didnt seem to have an effect as AF showed 7 days later. I dont think it would have had a chance to be effective though as I most probably didnt ovulate properly in the first place! Im unsure as to whether I should try it again this cycle? Its my first clomid one since the op, Im nervously waiting to ov..am CD15 today, no +opks yet but ive had lots of ewcm the last few days so hoping that is a good sign...


----------



## lisaf

Firefox said:


> Hi Lisa, were you able to get your LP defect diagnosed by a doctor? Its great that the clomid helped you correct it, although mine does sound alot worse soo hope the drilling has helped me this time. Did you use progesterone cream or any progesterone supplements?
> 
> Ive got some progesterone cream which I used after ov after my drilling op but it didnt seem to have an effect as AF showed 7 days later. I dont think it would have had a chance to be effective though as I most probably didnt ovulate properly in the first place! Im unsure as to whether I should try it again this cycle? Its my first clomid one since the op, Im nervously waiting to ov..am CD15 today, no +opks yet but ive had lots of ewcm the last few days so hoping that is a good sign...

Well I wasn't diagnosed officially with LPD ... but after 4 cycles with bloodwork showing low/borderline progesterone levels but definitely ovulated (2 cycles were on 50mg clomid, 2 were natural) it was clear that low progesterone was part of my problem. Whether this meant I wasn't releasing big enough eggs to get a good healthy corpus luteum etc, or something else wasn't determined because I'd had no monitoring before.
My FS upped my clomid dose to 100mg with full monitoring so if my progesterone was low again, we'd at least know why or have more of an idea.
I had 4 follicles, ovulated, had my progeterone checked and got a perfect level for the first time ever and got my BFP.

I'd had 2 suspected chemicals during the previous cycles.. one where I started progesterone suppositories after a line on a test, but I was already spotting by then and never got another positive (the other one I was spotting by the time I got a line on a test and didn't think there was any point to trying the suppositories). I tried the progesterone suppositories again on my last natural cycle before clomid... no hint of a BFP but it did lengthen my LP.
I never tried the creams as I'd heard they just weren't strong enough.

Oh, and I ovulated anywhere from CD14 to CD18 :) took clomid CD3-7 each cycle. (I did ovulate very late on one of my 2 natural cycles during my 'break' from clomid.... thats the one where I tried the suppositories too) Just for reference point!


----------



## Firefox

Thanks Lisa, thats really helpful. If I get to the point of being able to have a blood test (af has usually shown by then so hope I make it!) and I have low progesterone I think I will pay for the monitoring/ cycle tracking scans so that I know what is going on! Most probably i'll up the dose of clomid myself too....

You didnt need to use any progesterone suppositories the cycle that you got your bfp then? Think I'll give the progesterone cream a miss, from what you have said the clomid should be able to do the trick. Its a bit hit and miss with the cream what dosage to use!

Did you have a problem with getting positive opks? Ive previously used the cheapy 20miu one step ovulation strips and never got a true positive, the best that i'd get would be a feint line and even then it was prob an evap! Im on the clearblue digital 'smiley' ones now hoping that they will be more accurate. I never got a peak on my last cycle on my cbfm so def think that there is something wrong in terms of me not having a strong ovulation? Whatever is going wrong in the first part of my cycle is effecting my LP. Soo hope the clomid does the job this cycle!


----------



## lisaf

Firefox said:


> Thanks Lisa, thats really helpful. If I get to the point of being able to have a blood test (af has usually shown by then so hope I make it!) and I have low progesterone I think I will pay for the monitoring/ cycle tracking scans so that I know what is going on! Most probably i'll up the dose of clomid myself too....
> 
> You didnt need to use any progesterone suppositories the cycle that you got your bfp then? Think I'll give the progesterone cream a miss, from what you have said the clomid should be able to do the trick. Its a bit hit and miss with the cream what dosage to use!
> 
> Did you have a problem with getting positive opks? Ive previously used the cheapy 20miu one step ovulation strips and never got a true positive, the best that i'd get would be a feint line and even then it was prob an evap! Im on the clearblue digital 'smiley' ones now hoping that they will be more accurate. I never got a peak on my last cycle on my cbfm so def think that there is something wrong in terms of me not having a strong ovulation? Whatever is going wrong in the first part of my cycle is effecting my LP. Soo hope the clomid does the job this cycle!

So our progesterone levels are different in the US... for us a normal cycle is 10 or higher and a medicated cycle should usually be 15 or higher. On my 4 cycles previously, the highest I'd gotten was an 8.8... I averaged close to 6.5.
On my BFP cycle, my progesterone at 7dpo (possibly 8dpo?) was just over 15.. perfect!!! Then 2 days later I got a line on a 10miu test, had HCG levels of 7 and progesterone was up to 21! My doc put me on the suppositories at that point just to be safe in case my corpus luteum failed etc. Never had any spotting until 12 weeks and only a teensy bit then.

One good reason not to use the cream would be if you're getting a blood test done. You don't want it to influence the number, you want an accurate view of what your body did with the clomid (thats why my FS wouldn't let me start the suppositories until after a progesterone blood test). That way you'll know if the clomid is helping and not wonder if the cream contributed to a good number etc.
I'm not sure what my doctor would have done if I had normal-looking follicles but still had low progesterone. I know if my follicles had been on the small side and progesterone was low, he probably would have switched me to injectibles to see if I responded better.


----------



## Firefox

Thanks Lisa, you are right, I def do not want the cream to effect my bloodtest results.

Just got to wait and see! Did you get on well with opks when you were on clomid?


----------



## lisaf

oh right, lol forgot part of your question! :)
I actually found it had more to do with the brand than anything else.
I used Answer brand and got false positives (or what I thought were positives?) but didn't ovulate. Then I tried First Response which DEFINITELY was the wrong brand for me... never got a true positive but did ovulate. The ICs worked perfect for me. Got such dark positives that I figured the digitals would just be a waste of money to confirm what was obvious.
I tested 2x a day with the ICs... once at 11am and once at 4pm. Usually got my darker surge at 11am (could have also been because I was using the mid-stream IC tests at 11am and I think they gave darker lines for some reason).

The IC's worked great for me regardless of clomid or natural cycle.


----------



## Firefox

Thanks Lisa, sorry im not sure what IC's are! doh! :)

Think I need to be more regular with the timings of testing, at least with the clearblue ones im using now they suggest to do it first thing in the morning (totally contradictory to all of the others!) will have to see if I ever do get a positive I suppose. If not i'll be onto the next brand :)


----------



## lisaf

ICs are just internet cheapies! :)
I got mine from a website that ships from Canada.
I know there is an online company that ships in the UK that lets you pick the sensitivity level of your OPKs, i can try to find it again if you're interested? Most brands don't tell you what their strength is.


----------



## Firefox

Hey that would be brilliant if you dont mind!? Thanks Lisa!


----------



## lisaf

here you go!
https://www.homehealth-uk.com/medical/ovulation-tests.htm


----------



## Firefox

Wahoo, thanks Lisa just bought 40 of the Ovualtion Cassette Tests - 20mIU/mL. The other ones on the page are the ones that I've been using that dont work for me!


----------



## daviess3

Firefox you can get them on ebay over here to hun, i pay about £6 an get 25 ovulation tests an 25 pregnancy tests just type in ovulation tests an they come up ov tests are 20miu preg tests are 10miu and it comes the next day normally.

HOPE EVERYONES OK XXX


----------



## Smile4me

I'm back from the FS and I'm soooo relieved!!! DH's SA count is great! I don't have anything wrong, I had ten follicles on the right ovary and nine on the left. He's going to do an HSG on Wednesday and an IUI either this month or the next depending on if he's out of town or not. I'm so happy that we have finally gotten some answers its just unexplained second fertility. No endometriosis yay! He was very happy with all of our numbers etc. I have to have blood work done for something I forgot what it is called but just to double verify the follicles.. but all in all everything looks good for IUI.


----------



## lisaf

I am guessing the bloodwork is to check hormone levels to see if any of the follicles are cysts or egg follicles? Thats what my FS did before letting me start clomid.


----------



## Joyful09

Lisaf...you are the best!
I never get all my numbers when I go to the FS, but today the doctor did my scan instead of the girl so I was asking him a thousand questions lol! He actually had to say let me finish. He is really cute not looking but his way. He is really nice, he always sees me each time but doesn't always do the scan. I asked about my ovarian reserve I thought he gave me 2 numbers one was fsh? 6.2 and I don't remember the other number. I was also concerned with my lining cause I had a light period he said it was fine around 7.5, I think that is is on the low end. I asked if he would suggest injectables he said I can and they offer donations if they are available. That would be awesome, but I think I will try another clomid cycle. So I had 2 dominant follicles 16 & 15, so I will give myself the hcg trigger shot on Thursday morning than have the iui on Friday morning. I am excited to try something different.
35smiling...you are getting ready to ovulate is everything working out for a good week of bd'ing?
Davies...did you finish out the day eating good? And what is tomatoes on toast for breakfast?
Snl...yeah you got a good workout in that will make you feel great! Happy 4 U
Hi to the rest of you lovely ladies!!! I had to catch up on 4 pages I didn't comment on each post but I read each and every one


----------



## sma1588

i looked to see when my possible due dates would be if i were to stay on this cycle time and if i were to continue O ing around the same days.....i wont mind not getting prego this month( i now think there was a reason i didnt get to BD on O day or week). i would be due around my brothers bday who i dont talk to.....but if i get prego in the next few months i will be looking at having a holiday baby!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

morning :hi: girls i am waiting to go the gym only opens at 10 well i have lose 4 pound already wooppp very sore today but still going x x x


----------



## lina28

hi ya, not feelin 2 good 2day.have that feelin that my period would start any min but its far 2 early.(just ova 1 week) and my boobs are hurtin like hell!i was just wondering if u can get your period early coz of clomid?i'm normaly a day or so late never early.I feel really bloated aswell!oh well if it comes now dont need 2 start testin then on the weekend!did anyone else have this happenin????xxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa84

:hi: lina :)

I have that feeling too. I keep getting AF style cramps but it is still too early to get those surely. I also have sore (.)(.) as well but since starting Clomid i always get those :( xxx


----------



## lina28

Lisa84 said:


> :hi: lina :)
> 
> I have that feeling too. I keep getting AF style cramps but it is still too early to get those surely. I also have sore (.)(.) as well but since starting Clomid i always get those :( xxx

well wierd.my ones stopped now again but had theses cramps all night!when is af due?my (.)(.) are still sore!i could start testin friday thats 5 days early!xxxx


----------



## snl41296

lina28 said:


> Lisa84 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: lina :)
> 
> I have that feeling too. I keep getting AF style cramps but it is still too early to get those surely. I also have sore (.)(.) as well but since starting Clomid i always get those :( xxx
> 
> well wierd.my ones stopped now again but had theses cramps all night!when is af due?my (.)(.) are still sore!i could start testin friday thats 5 days early!xxxxClick to expand...

good luck lina crossing fingers for you


----------



## Lisa84

My AF is due next Wednesday so i'm 7dpo now xx


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Morning girls!!!

Smile4me are you having your HSG done today? You have to let me know how it goes because I know our FS will want to do that procedure on me soon. He said he is very experienced with doing them and he hardly ever has anyone who is in severe pain from it, so let me know how it goes.


----------



## lina28

Lisa84 said:


> My AF is due next Wednesday so i'm 7dpo now xx

me 2!lol how cool!lets just hope its nothing bad bad wierd we both have the same at the same time.lol must be a yorkshire thing!ha haxxxxxxxxxx:haha:


----------



## Lisa84

FX xx

I keep getting stabbing pains today too. Just when i stand up or move quickly :( xx


----------



## lina28

i just had that on the left side!while i was cleanin up!please let me know how ya get on huni,xxxxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

wow loads to read but just starting here sorry. popping in between my classes...boy this summer vacation really got me becasue although its only the third day at the college i just can't seem to get into things...

QUESTION!!!

I tried to log on to my chart. i forot the password so i clicked on reset password but now when i log onto the new password it had given me all my previous charts are gone? but if i click on the link below my charts are there...sighh any ideas...i want to log my temps and etc...:growlmad:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Smile & Joyful - you girls just got some great news!!!! AWESOME!!!!

Caz - good job!

Lina & Lisa84 - Your symptoms could be from the clomid....it always made me feel extra crampy during the tww.

35 - not sure what to tell you hun, maybe email them and ask what to do next?

afm - well I have to wait 3 months to see if I get pg before they will give me some clomid but I dont understand why i have to wait.....just give it to me and lets get this ball rolling!


----------



## 35_Smiling

ttc how do i send them an email because i can't log in? do you have a email address?


----------



## ttcbaby117

35 see if this link has the answer to your question on it...I dont have an email for them...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/TechFaqs/


----------



## 35_Smiling

ttc thanks hun i read it and now my password is working "the old one" sighhh i am happy now:happydance:


----------



## babydust1

HI girls, i got my bfp on saturday the 8th, i would have been TTC 5 years on the 10th i was on my last round of clomid, next step was IVF.

i jsut want to wish all youi lovely ladies the best of luck 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## snl41296

babydust1 said:


> HI girls, i got my bfp on saturday the 8th, i would have been TTC 5 years on the 10th i was on my last round of clomid, next step was IVF.
> 
> i jsut want to wish all youi lovely ladies the best of luck
> 
> :dust: :dust:

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
CONGRATS!


----------



## 35_Smiling

babydust1 said:


> HI girls, i got my bfp on saturday the 8th, i would have been TTC 5 years on the 10th i was on my last round of clomid, next step was IVF.
> 
> i jsut want to wish all youi lovely ladies the best of luck
> 
> :dust: :dust:

 baby dust you sure picked the right nickname because you sure got it going right now! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!:happydance::yipee: All the best hun! what dpo were you? did you do anything differenct?:hugs:


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> babydust1 said:
> 
> 
> HI girls, i got my bfp on saturday the 8th, i would have been TTC 5 years on the 10th i was on my last round of clomid, next step was IVF.
> 
> i jsut want to wish all youi lovely ladies the best of luck
> 
> :dust: :dust:
> 
> baby dust you sure picked the right nickname because you sure got it going right now! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!:happydance::yipee: All the best hun! what dpo were you? did you do anything differenct?:hugs:Click to expand...

yes do tell us


----------



## babydust1

i was 3 days late but too scared to test haha! :)

no never did anything different , i had give up and told my self it was never gonna happen i drank xmas and new year, and went in the shower every time we dtd, 

so i dont know how it happened tbh i thought i'd washed it all away haha!! :) 

i never did anything different i never temped, or did opk's either & i never went for my usual 21 day bloods, i got to the point where i was sick of having nothing to fall back on,


----------



## 35_Smiling

babydust1 said:


> i was 3 days late but too scared to test haha! :)
> 
> no never did anything different , i had give up and told my self it was never gonna happen i drank xmas and new year, and went in the shower every time we dtd,
> 
> so i dont know how it happened tbh i thought i'd washed it all away haha!! :)
> 
> i never did anything different i never temped, or did opk's either & i never went for my usual 21 day bloods, i got to the point where i was sick of having nothing to fall back on,

ahhh i am so happy for you guys 

so i guess that one :spermy: ran his ass so fast to show you he could beat the odds and when he reached that egg he said hell with you all this is MINE and said she not going to wash me away! haaa haa haa:haha::happydance:


----------



## babydust1

haha i think so :yipee: it was about time tbh :D


----------



## snl41296

good for you thats awesome


----------



## lisaf

great news babydust!!

Lina & lisa84 - those both sound like promising symptoms... though to be fair clomid can cause them... personally I was crampy during the 2ww on clomid, but it wasn't until my BFP that I had truly AF-like cramps early on.... always got sore boobs with clomid and they didn't exceed my usual soreness until after I was late
Very excited for both of you and can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## ttcbaby117

babydust - congrats hun! You deserve it!


----------



## winston83

Wow congrats babydust xxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations babydust!!!! Lets hope yours is the first of many for the clomid club girls in 2011!! xx


----------



## Lisa84

lisaf said:


> great news babydust!!
> 
> Lina & lisa84 - those both sound like promising symptoms... though to be fair clomid can cause them... personally I was crampy during the 2ww on clomid, but it wasn't until my BFP that I had truly AF-like cramps early on.... always got sore boobs with clomid and they didn't exceed my usual soreness until after I was late
> Very excited for both of you and can't wait to see what happens!

Yup i get sore baps every month so not reading anything into how i feel xx


----------



## caz & bob

wow congrats babydust x x x x


----------



## daviess3

Congrats babydust soooo exciting!!!! Lina Lisa im 7dpo lets hope we all get bfp together!! Well i had cramp feeling other day an in the night but today bubbly feeling an gassy!! Really sore throat today which is wierd coz each time i have got bfp i have had a sore throat!!! Fxd!!

Joyful i did indeed hun i had chicken an rice with sugar snap peas!! Today the diet went wrong had my blood today which im not good at so choc chip brioche for breakfast sand lunch then pizza for dinner as had to take hubby to emer chiropracter as hes put his back out!!! More bloody money! Along with my car being fixed tom!!! Man does god not know its january!! Lol
Whos testing next im doing sat/sun!!! 
|Emma how you doing hun??
Hope every1s good xx


----------



## snl41296

OK girls who is NEXT TO TEST????


----------



## daviess3

girls has any1 ever suffer from sore teeth/gums? last 2 days i been in agony!!!!


----------



## sma1588

im 8dpo but not testing untill AF is late because i already think im out this month which is fine but would like a bfp just not to down about it this month. im more down about not being able to BD on O day... looks like were all pretty much still on the same cd again


----------



## mrphyemma

daviess3 (I hate calling you that!) I'm getting there honey, thanks for asking. Got a scan at the EPAU next Tuesday to check if everything has gone. I'm hoping for the all clear so I can get back on the clomid train next cycle. I am also trying to get an appointment with my gynae to see if he will prescribe me any more of the miracle pills. If not I have four chances and then game over. :( DH better not be giving me any of his too tired excuses for the next 4 cycles. I mean business!!!! :)
I have my fingers crossed for some more BFP's around this place soon xx


----------



## sma1588

p.s tmi but i went to get in the shower and noticed tons and tons of creamy CM, its the most ive ever seen. i hope that means something good !!!!


----------



## daviess3

sma sounds good hun!! Emma well hopefully u will get it finalised, and then be good to go again, would you not consider buying clomid i think lots of girls do!! I have so many tablets its a joke my doc seems to prescribe it like its going out of fashion!! Lots of girls on here buy it though! 
There so annoying when they start im tired an its always at the wrong time lol! x


----------



## mrphyemma

I wasn't aware you can buy it. Where can you buy it from?


----------



## daviess3

im not sure hun but think its on a lot of sites google it hun, few of girls defo been waitin for it to arrive!! dont panic hun you would always get it, if i have spare you can have mine i cant take it much longer x


----------



## mrphyemma

I have googled it and I must say it looks very dodgy. I hope it doesn't come to having to do that but if I am desperate who knows? I am intrigued to see if the pills arrive for the ladies who ordered them. GAHHHH!


----------



## snl41296

mrphyemma said:


> I wasn't aware you can buy it. Where can you buy it from?

im here with INFO for clomid =) I got it online I will give u the site :winkwink:

https://www.it-services-seattle.com/search/

takes about 2 weeks to get but I have used them 2 times I got 50mg and 100mg


----------



## Wait & Hope

Em, I have one cycles worth of clomid you are welcome to as I don't think it made any difference to me as I ovulate anyway - they just prescribed it as it was worth a try as maybe I'd produce more eggs for target practice. I'm done with it though, 5 go's were enough for me (didn't like the mad moody be-atch they transformed me into :haha:)

Oh just realised, may not be enough for you, as it'd be one cycle @ 50mg (5 tabs) but you are still more than welcome to it, every little helps as they say :haha:. Inbox me if interested.

Just wondered, but has the hospital had a gander at your ovaries during any of your recent scans? Would be reassuring to know that the clomid you've taken to date hasn't overstimulated them or anything (god, I'm so medically technical :haha:), so you can feel confident continuing with the medication. x


----------



## sma1588

there are a few place that i know of so far that have it a little cheaper. i got mine from medsmex.com but i dont recommend it. they take awhile to get ure pills and the package was a little damged but all the pills were in sealed pockets....theres another one thats HQmedications.com and they have alot of good reviews and pretty cheap...... i know for a fact the ones through medsmex work because thats what ive been using......


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls day off the gym today just chilling done all my clean this morning x x x


----------



## snl41296

caz & bob said:


> morning girls day off the gym today just chilling done all my clean this morning x x x

:hi: caz. I should go to the gym today but hailey has an eye doc apt. I will go tomorrow while she is at school. we got snow hyesterday so it was closed dam snow. I just joined too on mon. so my days are goign to be mon, wed and fri while hails is in school.


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: :wave: hi ladies omg it so cold here! well its Bermuda cold that is:haha: the joy of being on a island grrr. wait until this afternoon then it will be hot then tonight its going to be cold again:growlmad: my temp even droped thats how cold it is making my chart dip like crazy:dohh::haha:


----------



## daviess3

smiling what temp is it hun bet its not as cold as uk lol!! well ladies i got my fs appointment today an its 20th jan so exactly 1 week im so nervously excited!!! finally answers, i got testing to do before that, what if i get a bfp (wishful thinking) i should still go right coz i suffer early mc so they maybe able to help well at least if i dont i will get some answers?


----------



## 35_Smiling

i meant my body temp lol and yeah i am sure not as cold as the UK :happydance:


----------



## maratobe

hey all! i was wondering if i could pop in....im back on clomid this cycle after having a 6 month break from TTC! we tried clomid for the first time on our last cycle before taking a lil break! so we are back now YAY! im on 50mgs of clomid from CD5- CD9
:happydance:


----------



## daviess3

hi maratobe xxx
smiling i think that sometimes when its cold outside my temp drops do u think it does? x


----------



## winston83

Hey girls how's it going just popping in to say hi xxx
If any of u have iPhones and trying to loose weight download a free app called my fitness pal it's awesome u put ur details in and how much u want to weigh then it sets u a daily calorie allowance when u eat somthing type it into ur diary and it works out the calories and knocks them off so u no how many u got left then u can type in what activity u have done and it works out calories used up when u complete ur daily diary it tells u if u continue like this in 5 weeks u could weigh .... It's really good and free so even better xxx


----------



## last1973

Hi
I really want another baby and I know lot of you are still trying for your 1st so I am sorry if this seems abit selfish of me.
I had tried for years with 1st but no luck, I've pcos. I finally got referred to specialist and had all tests and was given clomid which worked on the 2nd month luckly for me.
I have now been told by gp that I will have to start all over again with being refereed which I think is a total waste of time and money.
Can anyone suggest anyway in uk that is safe to buy clomid and has anyone been sucessful using self bought clomid. I am a bit worried buying off the internet incase it isn't the real stuff. 
I now wish I had keep my other 4 months of clomid but I gave it away.

Thanks
Angie x


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Angie, I am also looking for a reliable internet site to buy clomid from. I have 4 months supply of prescribed clomid left but I'm worried I won't get pregnant on four as it took seven last time! I had a look on the internet last nigt but it all seems so dodgy and I don't fancy giving my card details over to a website I don't trust!
Also if you are selfish wanting two children then what am I? I'm trying for my fourth! x

Welcome back Maratobe. I have seen posts from you around and about. Good Luck with the clomid and I hope your stay is short and sweet. x


----------



## daviess3

Last I'm unsure mines from my gp but ask sma an snl they buy it, an course ur not selfish for wanting another child!

Winston I use that app to I love it!! Xx


----------



## mrphyemma

daviess3 I would definitely still go to your appt even if you have a BFP before then, like you say they could give you some help and advice xx


----------



## winston83

I did some research and found a site called vrdrugs.com it seemed to have a very good reputation and I'm certainly considering buying my own clomid as I only have 2 cycles left xx


----------



## Smile4me

Morning ladies!! 

well, I went to the FS and he said everything looks fabulous! DH's SA was GREAT and I had 10 eggs on the right ovary and nine on the left so he's going to perform an HSG on Wednesday. The deal is he doesn't really like to put women on Clomid who already ovulate on their own and because I have already maxed out my months of being on it he is going straight to IUI THIS MONTH!!!!!! Wow I didnt think we would move that quickly but hey I'm ready for it so we will see what happens but I won't leave you lovely ladies... I may not be on Clomid but I can't leave my girls!

Em, I wish you were in the states, I'd mail you my 2 rounds :(


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh Wow! Smile4me fantastic news! So quick! Wishing you all the luck in the World honey. 
Thanks Winston I will have a look at that site for future reference. x


----------



## daviess3

Smile love ur prof picture, thats such exciting news hun fxd it works for you hun xxx
Thanks emma thats what i thought to!! Look at me counting my chickens lol!! Juts trying to be positive but at least if af shows i am gonna get answers now!! xx


----------



## Smile4me

awww thanks hun... I look like I was "Blinded by the Light" lol
It's ok to count your chickens before they hatch hun its PMA!!!!!!!!!!! We all need that.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - well I am thinking of just taking the clomid and not waiting the 3 months my dr told me to....Ugh I dunno, DH says to wait! I just feel like I have waited long enough!

Smile4me - Wow IUI that is awesome! Wont they do the IUI with the clomid at the same time?

35 - yep it is bahamas cold here....LOL....in the 40s I guess, but you must be colder than that huh?

Hi to everyone else!!!! I hope you are all doing well!


----------



## snl41296

im here with INFO for clomid =) I got it online I will give u the site :winkwink:

https://www.it-services-seattle.com/search/

takes about 2 weeks to get but I have used them 2 times I got 50mg and 100mg


----------



## snl41296

Smile4me ~ awesome news! we go to the FS March 25th


----------



## Smile4me

aww SNL that's fabulous hun, you also had an HSG right?

No I'm not going to be on Clomid with the IUI I am doing injectables.
Whatever that means, I need to do some research of course.


----------



## lurdes777

What is the maximum number of months you can take Clomid? I read all kinds of scary stuff like it increases your risk of ovarian cancer. Is this true? 

I would be afraid to take Clomid without monitoring because of possibility of a cyst.

Quick about me - third month on Clomid, first IUI done January 3, I am 10dpiui today and have no symptooms except tender bbs.... Feel like I am out this time again :(


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi lurdes777, that seems to be a question that nobody can agree on. I think it varies from country to country and FS to FS. Some say six months some say a year. I'm not sure. I am hoping to be able to get a few more months supply as I have already done 7 months on clomid. I haven't been monitored at all which alarms me a little but when I had the ultrasounds when I first suspected my MC my ovaries were fine. No cysts.
Best of Luck for testing day. Don't worry about lack of symptoms I only had tender boobs and nothing else, infact I felt just like AF was going to appear. xx


----------



## Smile4me

eeew tell us all you can about IUI please!!!!
third month... what dosage and why did they choose Clomid for you?


----------



## mrphyemma

snl, thanks for the info on the clomid website, it is good to know that they do actually deliver and aren't con artists! I would like to know though if there are any British ladies who have ordered form overseas and did they have problems with payment, customs or recieving their orders? x


----------



## snl41296

Smile4me said:


> aww SNL that's fabulous hun, you also had an HSG right?
> 
> No I'm not going to be on Clomid with the IUI I am doing injectables.
> Whatever that means, I need to do some research of course.

yes my HSG was dec 2nd all clear :winkwink:


----------



## Smile4me

Did it hurt? and I've heard once you do the HSG it is supposed to make it easier to get pregnant... I don't know theres so many conflicting stories out there, I just truly believe its all in Gods hands.


----------



## lurdes777

mrphyemma - you think I can safely take another 2-3 cycles of clomid? I kinda of feel so bumbed with this whole ttc... Never thought I'd be in this boat - Have a 12 year old and he was concieved from 1 unprotected intercourse!

Smile4me - I have an unexplained problem with hormoned after ovulation - my LP is virtually non-existent - I start spotting 24 hours after ovulation. I was put on Clomid and spotting stopped. 2 cycles of Clomid - BFNs, third cycle - IUI on January 3rd.


----------



## daviess3

Lurdes i have taken 4 cycles of clomid got pg then mc at 10 weeks then 3 more cycles got pg mc 5 weeks then i had 1 month break an im doing what is my 8th cycle maybe have a break in between you will be fine all i will say is i put on about 20lbs an hot flashes an thats about it hun! But if i get my bfp i wont care about weight!!! Good luck xx


----------



## Smile4me

I was a little disappointed that IUI chances were so slim 12% and IVF seems to be much higher at 60%... thats why I ask ;-)


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hi everyone...asking for a booster feeling a bit down today...lots on the mind...my aunt joann passing which was 24hrs of my son's birth and he is now 18yrs old Tuesday gone Jan.11 I think about her a lot sighh and then its her son Kwasi who is still not arrived to Bermuda as yet and the last siting was Jan.3 when a ship passed them 120miles off the island and supplied them with gas/food/and water...what a sad day for me. I just can't seem to shake it off...:cry:


----------



## snl41296

Smile4me said:


> Did it hurt? and I've heard once you do the HSG it is supposed to make it easier to get pregnant... I don't know theres so many conflicting stories out there, I just truly believe its all in Gods hands.

no for me it didnt hurt at all. 
piee of cake but I also had 25 hrs of labor no meds :thumbup:


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> Hi everyone...asking for a booster feeling a bit down today...lots on the mind...my aunt joann passing which was 24hrs of my son's birth and he is now 18yrs old Tuesday gone Jan.11 I think about her a lot sighh and then its her son Kwasi who is still not arrived to Bermuda as yet and the last siting was Jan.3 when a ship passed them 120miles off the island and supplied them with gas/food/and water...what a sad day for me. I just can't seem to shake it off...:cry:

tons of :hug: kennesha :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

lurdes777 said:


> mrphyemma - you think I can safely take another 2-3 cycles of clomid? I kinda of feel so bumbed with this whole ttc... Never thought I'd be in this boat - Have a 12 year old and he was concieved from 1 unprotected intercourse!
> 
> Smile4me - I have an unexplained problem with hormoned after ovulation - my LP is virtually non-existent - I start spotting 24 hours after ovulation. I was put on Clomid and spotting stopped. 2 cycles of Clomid - BFNs, third cycle - IUI on January 3rd.

I'm sure you will be fine taking it for a few more cycles. Hopefully you won't need to though. I know what you mean as two of our three children were (much loved) little accidents and we only tried 3 cycles for our middle child. I can't understand how I went from fertile to infertile just like that!?


----------



## winston83

Keep ur chin up kennesha all ur girls on here love ya lots and send u big hugs hope your back to ur chirpy self soon sorry ur feeling so fed up xxxx


----------



## snl41296

mrphyemma said:


> lurdes777 said:
> 
> 
> mrphyemma - you think I can safely take another 2-3 cycles of clomid? I kinda of feel so bumbed with this whole ttc... Never thought I'd be in this boat - Have a 12 year old and he was concieved from 1 unprotected intercourse!
> 
> Smile4me - I have an unexplained problem with hormoned after ovulation - my LP is virtually non-existent - I start spotting 24 hours after ovulation. I was put on Clomid and spotting stopped. 2 cycles of Clomid - BFNs, third cycle - IUI on January 3rd.
> 
> I'm sure you will be fine taking it for a few more cycles. Hopefully you won't need to though. I know what you mean as two of our three children were (much loved) little accidents and we only tried 3 cycles for our middle child. I can't understand how I went from fertile to infertile just like that!?Click to expand...

i cant agree more with you girls. I would have never thought in a million years I would have trouble for number 2 when number one was so easy ok want to try sure ok BOOM got pg in 2 months! we were in shock. this time God is testing me big time. I just ask why alot. but I have to believe it will happen in time :cry: as much as it hurts


----------



## snl41296

morning girls. workout day #2 Wed it snowed so it threw me off =/ so this is my 2nd day working out so excited! I had purchased a Healthe Trim pill its called all natrual but I dont want to take it as of yet. I want to wait till either A I get a :bfp: and not take it or B wait till AF shows then start taking it.


----------



## lurdes777

quick update - 11dpiui today, BFN.... From positives, BBT went back up - 37.1, bbs started to hurt again. have lingering hope somewhere deep inside.


----------



## lurdes777

mrphyemma - have you had HSG? I am very surprised with my doctor that he didnt request HSG before IUI. I am in one of the best clinics in the country! Before IUI on January 3 I asked him - don't you think it makes sense to do HSG? He looked kind of surprised and then said - sure, lets do it. If you are not preggo this cycle, we will do HSG and IUI next cycle. Just like that...


----------



## snl41296

lurdes777 said:


> mrphyemma - have you had HSG? I am very surprised with my doctor that he didnt request HSG before IUI. I am in one of the best clinics in the country! Before IUI on January 3 I asked him - don't you think it makes sense to do HSG? He looked kind of surprised and then said - sure, lets do it. If you are not preggo this cycle, we will do HSG and IUI next cycle. Just like that...

we did HSG test dec 2nd everything cleared well. they say you can get pg faster after that. lets see what happens this cycle. I was also on this cycle 100mg clomid. I upped it myself. last cycle too. i did 4 cycles of clomid. March 25th I will see a FS


----------



## Rona

Today is my last pill Clomid 50mg 3rd cycle. Hopefully this is the month. I tried to stop taking coffee, but last night I woke up with extreme headache :(...it really hurt. Now feeling slightly better. I don't have much side effects other than headache, slightly pain in my tummy. I have my period regularly (31-32), reason for taking clomid is unexplained fertility. Married 8 years, trying 5 years, 2 years of serious ones, but no luck. Hubby checked and no problem. May be one day...I am still hoping.


----------



## Joyful09

35smiling...sorry to hear your sadness...it's so hard to ttc but when you are dealing with stress, sadness, & depression I know it's so hard on you and your emotions. Please keep us up to date. I know you are in your fertile period how did that go?
Rona...hoping for some good news for you
Winston...hope all is well...I am going to look up that app
Daviess...looking forward to a FS appt keeps your mind in hopeful mode so that is a positive thing for you & yes hoping no need for it except support for a BFP 
Snl...great work out news...we got snow too on Wed school closed
Small1588...how are you doing in your tww
Smile4me...you sound so excited...it's great to feel like you doing something more & please yes stay with us so what if you don't take clomid you can keep us informed for things we may be in store for
Lurdes777...wow you are in the two week after an iui you must be excited hoping for a first time success...sexy profile pic...you should do that same shot with a baby bump
MrphyEmma...how's it going I think it's great that you are trying for number 4 what a blessed home
AFM...sitting in doctors office waiting to be seen for my iui...I feel weird with a emotional upset stomach...we collected the "sample" this morning together it was a little weird...okay get ready for tmi but I just have to share, because I had wondered about these private non talked about situations...I wanted to be apart of the collection, we awhile back decided as a couple to be others only sexual outlet so we don't want to take care of ourselves solo especially me I have the higher sex drive, but not just that I wanted to make trying to get pregnant intimate even if it is a little unnatural so that's why we did it together...so you do different stuff in the bedroom depending on your mood so it's not like we felt weird it's just I thought I could orally satisfy him but than you have to stop & do it in a cup, so that seemed too difficult so I just put a show so to speak and it he was able to do it but I got to tell you the first time you get the "cup" involved it will be awkward. The volume was smaller than usual I wonder if it's enough and if it was like that cause it was planned this morning after being up late & a scheduled sexual session this morning cause if I wasn't having an iui this morning I would not have set my alarm that early I would have waited for him to come home from work....okay don't think I am weird I just wanted to share things you might think but don't often speak of


----------



## lurdes777

Joyful09

Don't worry about the volume. Our volume for this IUI was 1.2ml where 1.5 is considered normal. However, there was 100 million sperm in that small sample! So if your DH counts are good, then dont worry that much.


----------



## Joyful09

Lurdes777...thank you what was your post wash count? I just had it done & feel better now. I think I was making myself upset cause it looked like there was hardly any so I felt defeated before I even found out. I guess I am just a half empty glass kind of person on certain things.
So post wash it was 44million with 82% motility...doctor was pleased & so was I, especially cause it was awkward for the first time & that has to play into a little


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck Joyful. I for one don't think you are weird! :)

lurdes777, I have infact had two HSG's!! The first was a disaster as the doctor couldn't get the tube through my cervix. It was very painful and traumatic. the second attempt was done at a different hospital and it took literally 5 minutes and no pain just mild cramping. They found my left tube to be blocked.


----------



## lurdes777

Joyful09 said:


> Lurdes777...thank you what was your post wash count? I just had it done & feel better now. I think I was making myself upset cause it looked like there was hardly any so I felt defeated before I even found out. I guess I am just a half empty glass kind of person on certain things.
> So post wash it was 44million with 82% motility...doctor was pleased & so was I, especially cause it was awkward for the first time & that has to play into a little

You have to be careful with the post wash counts. Our post wash paper said:

in 1ml - 100 mil, 97% motility
sample size - 0.5 mil

So technically it was 50 million in the post wash sample. Nurse who did iui said its was a stellar performance

Try not to stress out much. I am half empty glass kind of person myself. Already gearing up for my next cycle...


----------



## lurdes777

mrphyemma - so what did they do about the blocked tube? I will go to my clinic on Monday either for beta or for baseline utrasound and will demand an HSG...


----------



## daviess3

Ah good luck joyful hope its all good fxd for you hun, hows every1 else today?
hows my cycle buddys?? Lisa any effects yet? sma? I felt nauseaus yest and today and dont norm ever get that hopefuly its a good sign last few days waking up in nit for a wee but not last night so god knows! Well at least i hope he does! Lol
Dont no whether to test tom or wait for sunday? x


----------



## sma1588

i was thinking last night i was going to test but this morning i had to rush to the bathroom and forgot to test so its a good thing...my night pretty much sucked last night i cut my finger pretty bad with a knife and now the bottom of my finger is swollen and hurts like hell. its hard to do anything that i need fingers for


----------



## sma1588

nothing new going on as far as symptoms, not even what i had last cycle


----------



## winston83

Just sayin hiya before I go to work 10 dpo and bfn don't even no why I tested I had made a promise I wouldn't test grr pissed off now


----------



## daviess3

Oh Winston i didnt realise we were nearly the same again!! 10dpo is still quite early hun thats why i think i will wait till sun!! Who am i kidding i no i will test tom lol! Got no bloody willpower! Sma they do say no symptoms can be good sign sometimes clomid gives us so many symptoms we bloody convince ourselves! At least if you get bfp would be lovely surprise xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Winston 10dpo is still early Mrs. Wait a few days and test again. Good Luck my lovely x


----------



## mrphyemma

Forgot to ask, have one of you lovely ladies requested my friendship on FB, First and last names both flowers? I didn't accept as I wasn't sure if it was a joke!


----------



## snl41296

remember girls with DD I was 15/16 DPO before I got a :bfp: so 10 is still early. I refuse to test till AF is due


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all weekend again woopp well just drop the son off at school there going watching swan lake hes only going to be back at quarter 11 so i will have a little drink and pick him up and take the dogs with us i go back for my results on monday wooppp x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Luck Caz!!!!
cd2 officially for me, and HSG scheduled for Wed. the 19th !

good luck ladies testing


----------



## winston83

snl41296 said:


> remember girls with DD I was 15/16 DPO before I got a :bfp: so 10 is still early. I refuse to test till AF is due

I was 10 weeks before I got a pos pg test with my oldest and I had loads of urine tests done coz I was in hospital with a kidney infection it only showed up on blood test lol


----------



## daviess3

omg winston thats mental my sil didnt have pos pg test till 14 weeks!! She had missed first scan an few blood tests etc she knew she was as it was her 2nd but they kept saying no!! Evetually they scanned her to shut her up! blood test came back pos samne day!


----------



## ttcbaby117

smile - Oh I have heard those injectables work pretty well though the chance of multiples is much higher than on clomid...Please let me know how it all goes, cuz I might be going down that road very soon! Good luck on the HSG, make sure to take some sort of pain med before hand...it will help with the cramping later, which isnt to bad!

35 - aww 35...that is horrible, I really hope you feel better soon! Why didnt the boat just bring him back to Bermuda? I dont understand whyt hey would leave him out there or not send the coast guard or something!!!


----------



## snl41296

winston OMG thats crazy wow!


----------



## Smile4me

I can't imagine having multiples although honestly whats two or three more right? I would LOVE IT ... I don't the my girls would but they just want a baby brother soooooo bad that I dont think they would mond ... OMG that would just be my luck to wait two years and Wham get smacked with multiples.. ha!!!! 

Well we are doing IUI next month our FS is out of the office during the time I ovulate so I don't want to pay for the medicine that helps you delay your ovulation, its approximately a $100 a day!!! No thanks, I've waited this long, I can wait a lil while longer.

Whos testing next?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Well if I am not pg naturally inthe next 3 months or by clomid in the 3 months to follow, then I am onto Injectibles also! I am ok with multiples b/c I want more than one anyway and would love to avoid going through this ttc crap again.


----------



## Smile4me

I hear ya!!!! This is for the damn birds!! All the stress, anxiety, waiting, mood swings, worry.....No Thanks!! Thats what we are doing, the injectables with no Clomid, I'll keep you updated on what I find out :)


----------



## brillbride

hi girls--

on my 1st cycle of clomid..... cd 11 at the mo----im taken 50mg days 2-6

I would love twins/multiples!!!


----------



## snl41296

Smile4me said:


> I hear ya!!!! This is for the damn birds!! All the stress, anxiety, waiting, mood swings, worry.....No Thanks!! Thats what we are doing, the injectables with no Clomid, I'll keep you updated on what I find out :)

1 round of IUI for us will be $1200 its the only round we will do in march if I am not PG by then. I ovulate on my own so dont need help just blood work and sono going to cost that much as well with the consult which is $350 so total is $1200


----------



## daviess3

evening ladies well im 9dpo an feeling sick all day!! Really nauseaus not been sick but feel like i could put my fingers down my throat!!! Heavy boobs!! Im gonna test tonight i no i wont like neg but im never sick!! Cant wait till morning tooo inpatient!!!!!!! x

Hows every1 else?


----------



## lisaf

ah davies, keep us posted!!! :) I hope its a BFP for you. Are you using the progesterone?


----------



## daviess3

well i tested a faint line came up within 2 mins then as it dried it dried an its barely there if you hold it up to light u can still see it but its a ic so!!! Will test tom see what happens i havent used prog yet as my new gp said not to till i get a bfp would you use it now obviously its prob an evap but should i be safe? also i had lots of bloodwork done on cd22 7dpo so didnt want it to effect results!! I have def felt diff last few days and nausea 2 days in a row never experienced that the whole 10weeks i was preg!! So i like feeling nauseaus! LOL x


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh davies that sounds so promising. I can't wait for you to test again tomorrow and can we have pictures please!? :) Good Luck xx


----------



## lisaf

that sounds promising davies! 
I'd hold off on the progesterone just a bit (when do you get your results back?)... good call on not wanting to mess with the blood test results!

My theory with ICs is that if the line gets darker, then its real. I've seen quite a few evaps that look real... but then again I never got a line on one except for the 2 suspected chemical pregnancies. I doubted they even put the test strip on my tests they were so white.

Keep us posted!!! FX'd FX'd FX'd FX'd FX'd


----------



## daviess3

thanks girls its mega early so im not gonna panic but feel so so sick cant lay down to sleep!! Surely thats bit early right? im only 9 dpo i will be keeping u all up to date as soon as i test and yes em if i can see them on a pic i will take one not that i can rem how i did it last time haha but i will try!! Thanks girls xx


----------



## daviess3

Get results thus from fs but could call doc mon if i needed to? x


----------



## Smile4me

ooooh Davies I'm on pins and needles here!!!!!


----------



## Rona

Ladies, today I just realized that not to take clomid with fertilaid. I thought because it natural (herbs), it will be okay, but when I read the label, it says "do not take with clomid"...opsss! What I need to know is that going to make the Clomid less effective?

Thanks.


----------



## winston83

Ooooo Daviess come on I'm waiting lol I can't get on with my day till u test coz il just be checking in here all the time lol gl xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Firefox

GL Davies :) everything crossed for you!


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Good luck Davies!


----------



## snl41296

davies OMGGGGGGGGGG :happydance::happydance::happydance:
I cant wait to hear... its 5:45am here in NY and I will be waiting waiting and waiting till u sign on and TEST! crossing fingers and toes for u


----------



## daviess3

So Sorry girlys took my dog out for a walk, right did 3 diff tests this morn all of them have a very very faint line now im doubting myself that its evap cant take a pic will try to! But still feel very nauseaus didnt wee in night though so who knows just gotta wait till tom, def darker than last nit though!! OH pls pls let this be it!!! New year new start etc!! Anyone else Lisa did you test today? im only 10dpo so that could explain light colour? xx


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> So Sorry girlys took my dog out for a walk, right did 3 diff tests this morn all of them have a very very faint line now im doubting myself that its evap cant take a pic will try to! But still feel very nauseaus didnt wee in night though so who knows just gotta wait till tom, def darker than last nit though!! OH pls pls let this be it!!! New year new start etc!! Anyone else Lisa did you test today? im only 10dpo so that could explain light colour? xx

u have to try to get a pic the suspense is killing me!


----------



## snl41296

davies I hope I am right behind you this cycle! we can be PG buddies


----------



## daviess3

cant find the bloody camera!!! Can i do it from my iphone?


----------



## daviess3

I hope so to hunny would be lovely to have a buddy I feel I already no! I hope this is it! X


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> cant find the bloody camera!!! Can i do it from my iphone?

sure why not =D give it a try


----------



## daviess3

How do you do that photo bucket thingy i have uploaded my pics there but dont no how to get them on here??


----------



## daviess3

https://[URL=https://s1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/?action=view&current=IMG_0373.jpg][IMG]https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/th_IMG_0373.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> https://[URL=https://s1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/?action=view&current=IMG_0373.jpg][IMG]https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/th_IMG_0373.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

yes copy the whole IMG


----------



## daviess3

how do you do that lol xx


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> how do you do that lol xx

click on the picture then to the side it will say IMG direct link im going to go on photobucket hang on


----------



## snl41296

ok once you hit the image u want it will say IMG file click on it and it will say copied


----------



## snl41296

i wonder if i can find u on photobucket? whats ur name on it? like mine is SnL41296


----------



## snl41296

*THIS WAS MY  WITH DD JULY 7,2006 I was 3 days late and it was IC test. this is what mine looked like... so when I get mine I will know without a doubt..
*https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/Hailey%20pics/BFPJULY720062.jpg


*THIS WAS MY CHEMICAL PREGNANCY 2 WEEKS LATE I WAS* :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/Hailey%20pics/BFPMAY2009.jpg


----------



## daviess3

https://[IMG]https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/090eaf29.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## daviess3

ah wow they are very clear u can barely see mine lol!!


----------



## winston83

Daviess I can't see the pics xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Yh Davies i tested this morning and it was a big fat smelly NEGATIVE :( xxx

FX for you hunnnneeee xx


----------



## Simi78

Hi Ladies, just dropping in to say hello and GL to those of you testing x :wave:


----------



## lina28

my one was negative 2!so gonna take a break for a month as we are movin and dont wanna have all that pain in that time! good luck for everyonexxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

rona - I am sorry I dont know if I can help.....i am not familiar with fertileaid.

Daviess - OMG great news! A line is a line....huge congrats!


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave: thanks everyone for your kinds words. I am good today thus :happydance:

davis did i read right! :yipee: a line is a line! :wohoo:


----------



## daviess3

Ttc smiling thanks girls i hope so!! Not counting my chickens yet gotta wait few days to see first! Love ur pic ttc! Lina an Lisa its still very early guys i really really have a very faint line so dont give up ur not out yet! 
Winston i dont no what to bloody do stupid site i have tried but i put them on photo bucket and did what snl told me an now even that wont work i have never been able to change my avatar on here! Apart from pic of a test before on my camera but if i try to put a pic on here of me it says file cant upload!!!


----------



## Smile4me

OMG Davies??????? the pic has to be 500X500 and it has to be .jpg i think....
WOOOHOOO!!!!


----------



## winston83

It's annoying isn't it lol I couldn't get my avatar pic for bloody ages lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all enjoying the weekend wooppp davess congrats hun carnt wait for monday for my results wooppp x x x


----------



## snl41296

davies u are killing us all LMAO i am dying to see pics LOL


----------



## daviess3

Im soo sorry hubby on his way home so i will find out where hes hidden camera!!! pics not very good its a really really really faint line im hoping to get a stronger one tom unless its a bloody evap!!!!! Who knows! X


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies i tested this morning at what i think is 11dpo i have to check but ya. i got a very faint line like i had last month but it could be an evap because it took awhile even for the control line to come up but i know for sure its not line eye!!!!! so im due for AF on tuesday and i guess we will just have to see. im having some cramps though and ichy sore nipples and gas but my hopes arnt to high as we didnt get to BD on O day.


----------



## sma1588

daviess3 said:


> Im soo sorry hubby on his way home so i will find out where hes hidden camera!!! pics not very good its a really really really faint line im hoping to get a stronger one tom unless its a bloody evap!!!!! Who knows! X

we must be getting the same thing because mine is how your explaining and were on the same dpo i think


----------



## lisaf

how exciting you guys!!!! FX'd!!!
davies - if you want help with the picture thing, pm me and I'll do what I can for ya!! :)


----------



## daviess3

Lisa i pm you xx


----------



## snl41296

girls show us those pics :happydance::happydance:


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/311046f2.jpg


----------



## Lisa84

Its faint but i can see the line and at 10dpo i wouldnt have expected a blazing line. Looks very promising hun xxx


----------



## winston83

I can see it Daviess let's hope it gets nice and dark over the next couple of days xxx


----------



## snl41296

I see it I see it lets hope it gets darker u are very early crossing fingers it gets darker take stock of HPT's 
hey davis, how many times did you DTD? and what mg were u?


----------



## daviess3

thanks girls i cant see it from the pic on here!! LOL but i can at home but if it was just one i would worry but i def got loads of them i done one nearly everytime i have wee`d lol! Pls let this be it!!

Lisa ur amazing thanks so much for doing all my pic im soo rubbish at it whoop whoop i have an avatar!! XX


----------



## lisaf

I see the line davies! I always found that the lines showed up better in natural daylight. If its visible like that indoors then I think its more than an evap!


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> thanks girls i cant see it from the pic on here!! LOL but i can at home but if it was just one i would worry but i def got loads of them i done one nearly everytime i have wee`d lol! Pls let this be it!!
> 
> Lisa ur amazing thanks so much for doing all my pic im soo rubbish at it whoop whoop i have an avatar!! XX

hey davis, how many times did you DTD? and what mg were u?


----------



## daviess3

I was on 100mg i dtd every other day from period an the day before ov an the day of ov so not loads didnt do it day after or anything! Sma have u done anymore hun its exciting i have loads of tests so keep tesing with ic!! XX


----------



## 35_Smiling

wow sma and daviess soon to be :bfp: way to go ladies and hubbies lol :wohoo:


----------



## winston83

Hey 35 huni how u doin today feelin a bit happier ? Xxxxx


----------



## daviess3

Thanks hun how u doing xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

winston/daviess: i am in a better mood thanks. trying to move on you know know. can't stay down too long its not healthy and plus you ladies gave some good advise here and on my journal sooo trying to hold on to them going forward:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> I was on 100mg i dtd every other day from period an the day before ov an the day of ov so not loads didnt do it day after or anything! Sma have u done anymore hun its exciting i have loads of tests so keep tesing with ic!! XX

we did every other day from after af till my Peak of my CBFM


----------



## Firefox

Hey ladies, how did you link your fertility chart to come up in your signature? Ive just made one for this cycle on fertility friend and would really love it if one of the experts on here could check it out as im a bit confused by it!! Thanks!


----------



## lisaf

Firefox - On fertility friend you have to go to 'sharing' then 'home page setup' etc...
There you will see the webpage address for linking someone to your chart.
The webpage should end in a 6 number or letters. You can also preview your chart so that you can see what we'll see... add cycles etc.
Then you put it in your signature here, either as a link or do what you did with your journal etc.

If that doesn't help, let me know! :)


----------



## Firefox

Thanks Lisa, thats brill just done it!! 

Dont suppose you'd mind casting your expert eye on it?!! Im a bit confused as to whether I've ovulated as I havent had positive opks and my temps are a bit all over the place. They have been alot higher than normal at the beginning of my cycle as I had a bad cold, usually in the first part of my cycle i am in the low 96degrees. As I've just signed up for fertility friend they've given me the free 30 day trial for the advanced package so they have calculated my ov day at CD16, think thats purely based on the temp dip before it went back up tho. Cos ive had alot of ewcm and the ferning pattern in my saliva after that im not sure whether that is correct?


----------



## lisaf

hmm, you might be just about to ovulate? or maybe you just did yesterday? I don't know much about the ferning or how far ahead of ovulation it happens... I also suck at detecting my own CP, lol.

FF is making a good guess, but the software sometimes changes it mind as more data comes in. There are 2 things that are keeping me from saying you're definitely post-ovulatory. And thats the CM still being fertile and the temp shift isn't very dramatic. Like you said though, your temp is usually lower but you were sick so the shift might be more dramatic than it seems. And its possible to get fertile cm after ovulation, just not very common.


----------



## Simi78

Davies, looks like great news hun!!! Keep us posted as the line gets darker yay xxxx
Firefox...how u getting on, are you going to have any bloods done to see if you OV as yet? xx


----------



## Joyful09

Davoes3...wouldn't that be awesome the 1st of many to get their BFP in 2011!!! It looks great I can see it. (you look great in your avatar)
Small1588... You got a line too...well you can be the 2nd to get a BFP. Keep us posted. Fingers crossed and baby dust. I am SO excited for you both.


----------



## sma1588

davies- i havnt done another one because im afraid the slight line im getting is an evap. i really think its closer to an evap than a bfp........i forgt to post this morning as far as what else is going on, im sooooooo tired all day i can just wake up and be tired an hour later. ive been going to bed around 8 instead of 12 or 1 like i was. im trying to not be so hopeful...i see your line and i think thats the start of ure bfp


----------



## Firefox

Thanks Lisa, I forgot to say but I think that the ferning might be a bit of a red herring, I realised that for all the previous tests up to the ferning result I didnt let it dry for long enough. I've been looking at my saliva sample first thing in the mornings, the day I got the ferning I thought i'd check the morning sample in the afternoon and it def had the ferning pattern that happens around ov. Reckon where I'd been looking in the morning I hadn't given it long enough to dry doh! Im thinking that could be the tail end of the fertile period as from looking at an example slides of the ferning pattern, what I saw could be the day or two days post ov.

Think I might have ovulated CD16/17 (if at all) will have to see if my temps stay up). I didnt realise it was unusal to see EWCM the couple of days after ov? 

Hi Simi, yeah I am going for CD21 (7DPO bloods) if I dont get af before then like usual!!! 

Problem I've got is I dont know when I should go for the blood test, if I go with what FF is predicting (ov on cd16) that will mean I go for bloods on weds but im thinking that might be wrong so might go thurs morning?!?

Every sign this month has been inconclusive...its soo annoying. If any one else has any thoughts on my chart it would be appreciated!! :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your all well x x x


----------



## daviess3

Hi Ladies again faint line today i will upload it to my photobucket an when Lisa logs on maybe she will upload it on here so u can all see!! I think lisa should be bnb queen what u reckon girls?? Still faint but there havent told my hubby yet!! Hes getting on my nerves an i want it to be 100% or he will just say u gotta stop testing all time lol!! xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh davies I'm so excited for you! Can't wait until you get some proper dark lines!

sma...Hope your faint lines turn into a BFP too xx


----------



## winston83

Hey Emma how u goin huni 
I have been a bit mean and told my 2 youngest the clocks have changed and it's 7 o clock they have gne to bed while my hubby has buggered off to the pub not a happy bunny !!!


----------



## daviess3

Ah winston not nice poor hubby!! My sister has changed the clocks before so get monkeys go to bed lol!! What day u on winston??
Thanks Emma I hope it gets that far I'm hoping this is it 3rd time lucky?? Xx


----------



## Smile4me

Awww Win hun whats wrong? Are you on Clomid this cycle?

Davies hun can't wait to see the pic, speaking of love your new Avatar, your a knock out!

I'm looking into this....

https://natural-fertility-info.com/fertility-diet

It can't hurt right?


----------



## sma1588

the first was within 3 mins and the other was in like 10 mins
 



Attached Files:







0116110906.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 15









0116110937.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## snl41296

sma1588 said:


> the first was within 3 mins and the other was in like 10 mins

OMGOMGOMGOMG CONGRATS :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sma1588

ok so im going to test the next few days and if still pos i will be going to the doc on tuesdays for another test.......i just cant stop looking at the test and dont know when im going to tell OH!!!! ahhhhh im so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smile4me

SMA that looks like a BFP to me so we have two already in January??????
WOW that is awesome!! Congrats ladies, and look at you SMA you were so worried being away from hubby after ovulation... so it looks like we should all be dtd before ovulation...


----------



## snl41296

sma1588 said:


> ok so im going to test the next few days and if still pos i will be going to the doc on tuesdays for another test.......i just cant stop looking at the test and dont know when im going to tell OH!!!! ahhhhh im so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OK SO TELL ME THIS CYCLE WHAT DID U DO :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sma1588

i know i was soooooo afraid that it didnt do anything and i was out this month for sure but i get this what the heck? i was reading some websites when i went on the clomid and it was saying its best to make sure u bd b4 u get the pos opk and well we did not knowing this was going to happen. i had to go to my friends and help her out and i was soooo worried but i guess i got this kind of gift for doing it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## winston83

Sma looks like a spanking bfp to me defo got colour so not evap woo hoo 4 u xx
Smile I'm 12 dpo no clomid this mnth only got 2 rounds left so was waitin till after the Xmas bday and anniversary celebrations was gna go march n April with my last 2 shots then give it all up can't keep putting my life on hold love to all my clomid gals xxxx


----------



## sma1588

snl- i took 100mg clomid cd 3-7 BD every other day untill O then nothing because i was away for the week. so i guess i have some super clomid eggs and OH has super sperm lol....i did drink green tea most nights..............i guess its time to get back on that folic acid!!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

Who was it on here tht said they was on150mg clomid x


----------



## Firefox

Congratulations sma its fab news! Did you up the dosage to 100mg as you didnt ov on 50mg?


----------



## winston83

It was me Im on 150 huni xx


----------



## snl41296

sma1588 said:


> snl- i took 100mg clomid cd 3-7 BD every other day untill O then nothing because i was away for the week. so i guess i have some super clomid eggs and OH has super sperm lol....i did drink green tea most nights..............i guess its time to get back on that folic acid!!!!

awesome hun you must be over the moon :cloud9:


----------



## snl41296

im so excited for you girls that got :bfp: I have another week for me to get AF or not!


----------



## sma1588

Firefox said:


> Congratulations sma its fab news! Did you up the dosage to 100mg as you didnt ov on 50mg?

i started off last month(my first month) on 100 because i knew i dont O every month or at all so i started at that and Od so kept it at that


----------



## winston83

Sma I showed my hubby ur pic n he is colourblind and he could see ur second pink line so that's a defo lol


----------



## sma1588

OMG even the color blind can c the color hahahahaha.... yes im very excited but kinda in shock too. i wasnt planning on getting it this month


----------



## Delilahsown

Wow wow!!!! Davies- the line is faint, but def there! and if you've been getting the same thing- how many positives can be wrong, you know?? fx'd...

and Sma- that looks like a definite positive to me. 

Looks like january is off to a good start??:thumbup:

Hope you have all been well! Haven't been in here for a little while...


----------



## Smile4me

Hey there Delilah :haha:
You look amazing sweetie, are you losing weight??

Wow two in January already, we need some BFP's for February ladies so let's keep dtd!!!


----------



## winston83

Hey there Delilah how u going sweetie xxx


----------



## Delilahsown

Hi Smile!!!:hugs:
thank you! I've dropped a few pounds- I started running again about a month before my m/c in sept, and then of course kinda slacked a little bit since its been too cold to run outside. then i lopped off all my hair because i got tired of sweeping up all my freaking hair off the floor!:haha: I told dh the last time we got pg- it probably happened because I went for a run right after we :sex: and it probably shook his swimmers all the way up there:shrug: 

yes! we most def. need to see more :bfp: in here!


----------



## winston83

Smile I LOVE ur avatar pic xxx


----------



## Smile4me

aww thanks hun! Now its time to jiggy wit it again. I decided to to do the gluten free diet and cut down to maybe two glasses of red wine a week.. wish me Luck!


----------



## Delilahsown

Hi Win!! :hugs:I hope you have been well! i've been well- keeping busy. my nephew has spent the weekend with us so he and dh are playing video games....

side note- i just had to share. my nephew just came in here and told me this joke-

aiden- auntie del- how do you wake up lady ga-ga?
me- I don't know...
aiden- you- POKER FACE!!!:haha:

ahhh...makes me just all the more anxious to have one of our own :brat:


----------



## winston83

I love that joke lol xxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Delilahsown said:


> side note- i just had to share. my nephew just came in here and told me this joke-
> aiden- auntie del- how do you wake up lady ga-ga?
> me- I don't know...
> aiden- you- POKER FACE!!!:haha:

Hi delila! OMG haaa haaa :rofl: :rofl: i am here cracking up! kids say the darndest things! :rofl: :rofl:
Yes love the new doo i will log a shocking fact on my journal about me tomorrow that will shock the world...I went from 150lbs in Feb. before the mc and now I am dot dot dot:dohh:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Smile4me said:


> Wow two in January already, we need some BFP's for February ladies so let's keep dtd!!!

Yeah right :yipee: for January! Can't wait who's next for February!:happydance:


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> Wow two in January already, we need some BFP's for February ladies so let's keep dtd!!!
> 
> Yeah right :yipee: for January! Can't wait who's next for February!:happydance:Click to expand...

yea I have time to test. I hope we keep this :bfp: mood going throughout the year.


----------



## daviess3

Well sma you def got it hun how exciting urs is even darker than mine, mine isnt as dark as that but defo darker today i have started to use my prog sooo exciting i hope this time it works out im really scared!! Would love to be bump buddys with you sma! Girls i really think this is clomid club year!! I love joke delia too funny, an thanks smile ur such a sweetie, winston chin up chicken if you needed some more clomid i have wuite bit that i wont use coz even if i was pg this month i wasnt gonna use much more! So let me no an i will post it to you hun? Kennesha how you doing sweet? Joyful keepsmiling snl when u testing?
Forgot to say only thing i did different this month was i took clomid days 5-9 i have always been 2-6 or 3-7 even gave 1-5 a go once lol!! XX


----------



## sma1588

davies- mine was lighter yesterday to i thought it was an evap but i guess it wasnt lol....i would love to be bump buddies!!!!!!! wow were gonna b soooo close the whole way through


----------



## daviess3

I no what was the date of ur last period mine was 22nd dec!! makes me due 27th sep!! 4days after my birthday 1 day after my sisters. 4 days after my 30th!! If this little bean sticks it would be the best present in the world!! How many days b4 ov did u dtd? xx


----------



## sma1588

mine was dec 23rd but i O on cd 12 or 13 but everything is saying my edd would be sept 29th which is 2 days after my brothers b day who i dont talk to ....i knew that would happen lol.......wow were so close


----------



## daviess3

well in all fairness i started spotting 22nd full blown was 23rd so we would be the same!! Ah u no what hun most 1st babys are late so i think oct first week is more likely!! I ovd around cd16 so it may even be u first pls god let this be my baby! so how long b4 ov did you bd? x


----------



## sma1588

i hope so i dont want them to have the same b day that would be no good. we BD every other day for the most part untill 2 days before O. i was leaving the day i got my + opk and thought for sure it was all over this month. so i would say 2 days before O is when we BD


----------



## daviess3

i would say u will have a girl then!!! boy sperm can live that long but more likely girl sperm!! how exciting xx


----------



## sma1588

ya i was just thinking that too. most likly its going to be a girl unless OH had some very very strong boys lol. im so glad i will be the only 1 in my family except a distant cousin to have a girl first. all my cousins except 1 all the boys have been first and its the same with there kids......i will be happy to have my litle girl, thats what my mom said to she kept asking when i was going to have a baby and she wants me to have a little girl well this might be it. have u told ure OH about ure lines? i still havnt said anything


----------



## daviess3

No me neither I don't want to jinx it haven't told 
Oh mum Sis best friends not any of them just you lovely ladies! Feel like I would like it to be my lil secret for while but I no I won't be able to hubbys not well so i will tell soon! What bout u do u have a plan? Coz of my last loss I'm bit wierd bout telling any1! What u think? Xx


----------



## lisaf

sma- CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG so happy for you!!!!

daviess - I went to your photobucket account but didn't see a new pictures .. sorry I wasn't here earlier ... had a busy day!


----------



## snl41296

sma1588 said:


> ya i was just thinking that too. most likly its going to be a girl unless OH had some very very strong boys lol. im so glad i will be the only 1 in my family except a distant cousin to have a girl first. all my cousins except 1 all the boys have been first and its the same with there kids......i will be happy to have my litle girl, thats what my mom said to she kept asking when i was going to have a baby and she wants me to have a little girl well this might be it. have u told ure OH about ure lines? i still havnt said anything

did you work out while TTC? b/c I started working out last week I am hoping it helps my blood flow :thumbup: b/c it says on ur ticker u lost 3 lbs?


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls, congrats on the BFPs Sma and Davies!!!!! :happydance::happydance::thumbup:
I bet if you did a FRER you would get a nice line to show up, thats what I did, actually I got a BFP on a digital when I had a faint line on a dollar test. Are you going to pick up some other test brands? It will put away any doubts you have on your tests, it did for me :hugs:

congrats again, hope to have some more bfps


----------



## Smile4me

Caz what did you find out at the FS today sweetie??


----------



## sma1588

i worked out 1 day before i left so the day before O. i was g=doing really good with eating as far as vegies and staying under 1200 calories but then this last week and half was all fast food......i didnt take my metformin at all and tryed to not keep track of my dpo and it seemed to work.


----------



## CupcakeClaire

Wow! SMA and Davies- Congratulations!!! It looks like January is shaping up to be a very good month:happydance:


----------



## sma1588

yup and i hope more can join us! best wishes to you all


----------



## daviess3

Thanks cupcake and britt, britt cant believe how far gone u are!! Wow soo quick! Lisa soz i didnt upload them yest!! I forgot! LOL but have uploaded yest an todays i got a really nice line today when lisa gets this pls post it for girls i hope it can give u all hope an a start of a good year on our board.
xx


----------



## snl41296

hey davies and SMA when was AF due? My 2ww is dragging LMAO I am due for AF between the 24/25th


----------



## keepsmiling

Iv just been to c fs and I need a bleed so he has given me some pill to make me bleed cos my lining was 25mm so very thick
he had given me metformin too
he wants me to go bak on cd 7 for a scan and he wants me off clomid 
and next month is might be putting me on gonalf injections xx


----------



## Lisa84

Great news about the metformin hun let me know how you get on with it because i am definately going to ask about it when i go.

What are gonalf injections? xx


----------



## keepsmiling

I dnt no alot about it tbh I think tere just injections to make u ov x


----------



## Lisa84

Did they not want to up you to 150mg then? xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh Wow Kelly, he has taken you off the clomid already? I'm sorry it hasn't worked but fingers crossed the injections do the trick honey x


----------



## keepsmiling

No he sed not to bother as I keep spotting etc he was really good actually and insisted on a preg blood test lol x


----------



## Lisa84

At least he is covering all bases. Hope it works for you hun xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well just got back from the hospital well all my results are fine woopp nothing at all wrong but i have opted for the progesterone test thing were if i get pg i have to phone then stright away to get my progesterone med they are going to fax everything over to my fs and tell him then i have to make an appointment to go and see him so fx now i get pg just got work on loseing weight xxxxxx


----------



## Joyful09

Sma1588 & davies...I am so excited for you both!!! Keep us posted on all test & when you tell anyone especially your other half


----------



## Joyful09

Keepsmiling that's great...it's wonderful that your FS is getting you on to the next cycle the injections work great that's the next step after clomid


----------



## mrphyemma

That's great news Caz!!! Must be a huge relief! I hear you on the weightloss issue but it sounds like you've made a good start. Here's to 2011 BFP's for us all xxx


----------



## caz & bob

i hope so emma it will be brill xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Will you go back on clomid Caz?


----------



## snl41296

caz awesome news!


----------



## sma1588

ok so i was up most of the night trying to get comfortable and calm my mind down but it wasnt happening. i woke up at 7 am and thought i better go test again to make sure well i did 3 more test and this is what i got with in 2 mins max. i told OH and we has just kinda like oh ok then said i made him mind go in a million directions then he started talking about it more and said he wants a boy lol...i told him his chances are low for that one. oh and i showed him my proof hahah and he asked how accurate those test are...well theres no 4 test in the worl that are going to give me all false + on 4 test lol




OMG ladies im pregnant, i never thought this day would come and i think OH was thinking alot later than 2 rounds on clomid
 



Attached Files:







0117110733.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mrphyemma

Lovely lines sma! Congratulations to you both! xx


----------



## winston83

Hey girls afternoon xx
Kel at least ur fs seems to be proactive not wasting ur time with the clomid and getting straight to the gonalf injects 
Caz great news let's get some more bfps me u Emma smile 35 ttc and all the other clomid tribe all together hey xx


----------



## winston83

Gonal-F injection contains the active ingredient follitropin alfa, which is synthetic version of a natural sex hormone called follicle stimulating hormone (FSH). It is used in the treatment of infertility.
FSH directly affects the ovaries in women and the testicles in men.
In the ovaries in women, FSH increases the number of growing follicles and stimulates their development. Within the follicles are the developing eggs. FSH also increases the production of oestrogen, and under the influence of this hormone, the largest follicle continues to develop. Follitropin alfa has the same effects as the natural hormone.
This medicine is used to stimulate the development of follicles and eggs in women who are having difficulties getting pregnant due to problems with ovulation. It is used for women who have tried treatment with clomifene, eg Clomid, when this has been unsuccessful. It may also be used in women who are infertile due to a severe deficiency of the hormones FSH and LH, in which case it is used in combination with a synthetic LH medicine, eg Luveris.
Found this for you Keepsmiling xxx


----------



## sma1588

i owe it to the clomid that i got so i guess it does work from mexico lol


----------



## lisaf

Keepsmiling - glad your doc is looking into things with the blood test and glad he's going to move you to another drug. I know almost nothing about injectibles, lol!

SMA - those are awesome lines!!!!


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/91cd1fd0.jpg
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/8e178302.jpg
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/982a9909.jpg
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/79a39f9e.jpg
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/01bd8442.jpg


----------



## sma1588

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay thats what mine looked like the first day i tested. i thought i was going crazy and had my first evap but i guess not....im so excited that were gonna be bump buddies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## winston83

OMG the test in pic 4 is awesome what brand is that test x


----------



## winston83

Daviess have u told ur hubby yet x


----------



## Smile4me

wow ladies that is AWESOME!!!!!! 2 IN ONE MONTH
Oh please let February be our month!!!!!! At this rate if we can get two a month then we could all be graduating to the next thread together :)
Yay Caz that's great news, are you doing clomid or injectibles hun?


----------



## snl41296

awesome pictures girls :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

daviess and sma....huge congrats!

caz - that is great news hun!

smile - that is a good diet....I think I might try it also!

Britt - wow in the second tri already!! Whoop Whoop!


----------



## caz & bob

mrphyemma said:


> Will you go back on clomid Caz?

dont no tbh whats next i will ask him see what he say xx xx


----------



## caz & bob

Smile4me said:


> wow ladies that is AWESOME!!!!!! 2 IN ONE MONTH
> Oh please let February be our month!!!!!! At this rate if we can get two a month then we could all be graduating to the next thread together :)
> Yay Caz that's great news, are you doing clomid or injectibles hun?

dont no hun i wil have to see whats next but i will ask him x x x


----------



## Quaver

Hi folks:wave:
Glad to see some BFPs:wohoo::baby:

I've been off Clomid for the last cycle and re-started Clomid 50mg again for the 6th time. I've taken 2 tabs at the moment. 

I'm feeling dizzy:roll:

I didn't get dizzy or get any side effects on my 5 cycles with same dosage, so finding it a bit odd...

Is it normal?:shrug:


----------



## 35_Smiling

daviess & SMA! OMG I am just super dooper happy for the both of you! :wohoo: January 2 pregos! who next to test??:happydance:

hummm daviess & Sma you told your hubies as yet?


----------



## sma1588

yes i told him but i dont think it going to be real for either of us for awhile...probly untill im spending most of my time puking!!!!!!!!!!!! or we c the ultrasounds. its the weirdest thing though, i see all the test but the only thing i feel is cramps so its like im waiting for AF. i soooooooooooooo didnt think it was going to b this month and neither did he


----------



## 35_Smiling

i am so excited for you guys! wow! :happydance:so how did you break it to him? :blush:


----------



## sma1588

well i told him he has to go to the doc with me on tuesday because i kinda got 2 lines on my test so ya. i said im pretty sure of it but i need to test at the docs to. i was gonna do it a cute way by giving him a onsie that says i love daddy but i think it would of made him in shock more lol..........as far as family i have little things im going to give them to tell them


----------



## daviess3

Well Caz great news hun really pleased for u xx
Got much better test this afternoon on ic they never go mega dark for me but it realy has soooo impressed the 4th test is superdrug an they are brilliant! Told hubby thats y we did another test this afternoon!! Hes pleased but said he thinks we shouldnt tell people till after scan at least but gonna tell my mummy tonight coz she goes on hols tom!! I felt mega dizzy an reallly nauseaus still!! Really bad!!! BUT I LOVE IT!!! thanks girls for all well wishes!! I hope you all get same to you all deserve it. I dont no where to go next i dont want to leave clomid club!! Well i do but not u ladies!! I will keep coming back to see if any bfps be sure to all keep me updated?? xx


----------



## keepsmiling

Does anyone no of there is a injectables thread cos I want to join and ask if I'd hve to pay etc xx


----------



## caz & bob

kel dont no hunnie xxx


----------



## winston83

Not sure did u read the post I found for u huni xx


----------



## wanting2010

Congratulations sma and davies!! So happy and excited for you girls!


----------



## mrphyemma

davies you have to keep popping in, we need to follow your progress. There is a thread you can join though its the clomid club graduates in pregnancy buddies. The girls on there are lovely and so supportive. Lisaf and Britt11 are both members so at least you will know someone. :)


----------



## snl41296

when was AF due? girls?


----------



## Simi78

keepsmiling said:


> Does anyone no of there is a injectables thread cos I want to join and ask if I'd hve to pay etc xx

Hi hun ive been on injectables...i used them last cycle but then i started bleeding 2 weeks later and had to abandon the treatment for that cycle...
If you need any info just let me know!

However, I sm on day 34 and no AF yet, but...im not holding my breath as my periods are everywhere and i do not have a 'normal' cycle anyways...

I dont know if its just me but ive been feeling a bit sick and im not liking the taste of certain things that i would normally be fine with...

I really am not reading too much into it because im so fed up of neg results and news...we will just see...

When we abandoned the cycle my folicals where about 18-20mm so not sure what would have happened to that...dont even know if i OV'd...

Well my doctor has pujt up my Thyroxine and so i hope that will or has helped....

Has anyone else got a Under active Thyriod here?

Hope everyone is good xx


----------



## snl41296

sma1588 said:


> yes i told him but i dont think it going to be real for either of us for awhile...probly untill im spending most of my time puking!!!!!!!!!!!! or we c the ultrasounds. its the weirdest thing though, i see all the test but the only thing i feel is cramps so its like im waiting for AF. i soooooooooooooo didnt think it was going to b this month and neither did he

when is af due? or when was she due?


----------



## mrphyemma

Simi, I have an underactive thyroid. Have been on thyroxine since I was 14 years old and the good news is I had my first three children very very easily. Once your medication is at the correct dosage it shouldnt be an issue.
As for the symptoms.......TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It sounds very positive Simi. Good Luck xx


----------



## Wait & Hope

Wow! Congrats Sma & Davies, fabulous news :happydance: Wishing you both a happy & healthy 9 months xxx

Caz - glad everything went well with FS :thumbup: Let's hope you, me & all the other girls who've been waiting ages get our BFP's soon :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

snl41296 said:


> when was AF due? girls?

its due 2morrow. i got my first bfp at about 11dpo then the stronger one today at 13 dpo.......11dpo was super faint but there. im going to the doc 2morrow to get it confirmed in the morning :cloud9:


----------



## Quaver

Simi78 said:


> However, I sm on day 34 and no AF yet, but...im not holding my breath as my periods are everywhere and i do not have a 'normal' cycle anyways...
> 
> I dont know if its just me but ive been feeling a bit sick and im not liking the taste of certain things that i would normally be fine with...

Exciting!:happydance:
When are you testing?


----------



## keepsmiling

My god u wudnt belove how hard it is to goggle I jectables and c if iv gt to pay
no I info at all grrr xx


----------



## Quaver

keepsmiling said:


> Does anyone no of there is a injectables thread cos I want to join and ask if I'd hve to pay etc xx

I'm on injectables as well as Clomid 50mg. I inject 100iu Puregon(Follistim) on CD6, 8, 10, 12, 14. 

It's my 3rd injectable cycle with 1st two on 75iu.
I paid around £200 for 400iu, but that's not on NHS.


----------



## keepsmiling

I I'm woth the nhs shud I getbit free
my fs just said he wil put me on gonal f injections in a moth or two but didn't mention price
but cos I'm 21 I dunno I I'll have to pay x


----------



## snl41296

yea so I tested and :bfn: :nope: I dont know what DPO I am just I know AF is due jan 24th/25th :cry:I know its so early but I have no hope this cycle. :cry: i tried EPT and an IC. I started reading an amazing book and done with it. its called healing with the angels by doreen virtue. amazing book. I started praying to my angels to help me concieve I hope they will guide me. 

SMA~ & Davies ~ how u girls feeling...


----------



## winston83

I don't think you have to pay for treatment on the nhs I think the only time you do is if you already have children that's what I was led to believe by my fs she said I could get clomid on prescription free of charge but any other treatment would have to be funded by us as we already have children together x


----------



## sma1588

good morning ladies. 
well i didnt sleep much again last night and im soooooo tired but im doing pretty good AF was due today and so far theres no sign of her lol. were going in about half an hour to get get it confirmed but i have to pee soooooooooooo bad but i need to save it so i can go at the docs lol....also every time i moved last night i got this pain in my uterus/female parts so every thing was going through my head.............


how r all of you doing? i bet there will be some more bfps comming soon! if i can do it with out being on the metformin or even being away from OH 2 days before O and not ovulating much before this, u girls can do it too just dont stress it. im not saying our bodies r all the same but ya good luck every1


----------



## keepsmiling

I dunno if I shud ask fs wen I go or just wait n c cos if he doesn't tell me ov gotta pay I'll get it free I'm sure xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well my opks are getting darker i will post a pic when there very dark x x x


----------



## caz & bob

keepsmiling said:


> I dunno if I shud ask fs wen I go or just wait n c cos if he doesn't tell me ov gotta pay I'll get it free I'm sure xx

kel i think you will get it free hun if he didnt say anything hun xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

I cnt c it vein loads money anyway if I hve to pay and it's under 150 I'll pay x


----------



## snl41296

sma1588 said:


> good morning ladies.
> well i didnt sleep much again last night and im soooooo tired but im doing pretty good AF was due today and so far theres no sign of her lol. were going in about half an hour to get get it confirmed but i have to pee soooooooooooo bad but i need to save it so i can go at the docs lol....also every time i moved last night i got this pain in my uterus/female parts so every thing was going through my head.............
> 
> 
> how r all of you doing? i bet there will be some more bfps comming soon! if i can do it with out being on the metformin or even being away from OH 2 days before O and not ovulating much before this, u girls can do it too just dont stress it. im not saying our bodies r all the same but ya good luck every1

:happydance::happydance:
mama u are soooooooooooo PG woohoo so exciting as for me yea so I tested and :bfn: :nope: I dont know what DPO I am just I know AF is due jan 24th/25th :cry:I know its so early but I have no hope this cycle. :cry: i tried EPT and an IC. I started reading an amazing book and done with it. its called healing with the angels by doreen virtue. amazing book. I started praying to my angels to help me concieve I hope they will guide me.


----------



## Smile4me

SNL it could be way early sweetie, don't give up hope yet!!!

I get my HSG tomorrow... eeek kinda nervous but excited at the same time.

Hi everyone!!!!


----------



## snl41296

Smile4me said:


> SNL it could be way early sweetie, don't give up hope yet!!!
> 
> I get my HSG tomorrow... eeek kinda nervous but excited at the same time.
> 
> Hi everyone!!!!

dont be nervous hun its ok its what u make of it. It was easy for me.


----------



## keepsmiling

Mine wasn't nice but I'm a wimp lol xx


----------



## winston83

Hey smile good luck tomorrow mine was really fine didn't feel a thing just try and relax when it's happening hard with the fact ur muffin is on show lol


----------



## sma1588

snl- it still could be early but my bfp came up way darker on the IC than the test at the doc. the nurse had to ask another nurse to check it and she said its a pos. they said i would only be 3w5d going off my LMP but that would mean i got my bfp at 3w2d. i dont think that would be right but who knows u might just be able to get your bfp on an IC in a few more days


----------



## Smile4me

your muffin is on show :haha: 
OH gosh you just made me loads more nervous, so don't you have a blanket or thin piece of paper over you? I don't want to see some damn dr down there :nope:


----------



## winston83

You get a gown I didn't mean to make it worse super sorry huni xxx


----------



## Smile4me

I'm joking sweetie, I psych myself out for the worst ... you know expect the worst and sigh when it's not so bad :) especially if it clears the way for dh's little swimmers, I'm trying to see if we get an Olympic Medalist soon :0)


----------



## DragonMummy

hey all, just thought I'd pop by and see how youre all doing. sma congrats! good news!


:dust: to you all xxxx


----------



## Quaver

Smile4me said:


> SNL it could be way early sweetie, don't give up hope yet!!!
> 
> I get my HSG tomorrow... eeek kinda nervous but excited at the same time.
> 
> Hi everyone!!!!

Good luck Smile4me:wave: Don't forget to bring your own pad, and relax.
It was easy for me, same as a smear:flower:


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks hun :) How are you doing Quaver, its been a while. When did you have your HSG?


----------



## ttcbaby117

smile - how are you doing hun? g/l with the HSG....You will be fine...no worse than a pap.


----------



## snl41296

sma & davies how is your CM?


----------



## Smile4me

thanks hun, so i noticed you were on Maca... when did you start that?
Since dh's SA came back OK I decided to take it myself....


----------



## 35_Smiling

Night everyone well some of you it will be moring :rofl: i so love these time differences on here...lol

Sma: :rofl: yes your right we don&#8217;t want him to go into shock! Lol
Davies: :rofl: its funny how we hate that our af arrives but love the morning sickness! :rofl:
Snl: mine is due on the 28th i think lol poor me i am so lost this cycle I don&#8217;t know if I am coming or going :rofl: hun i think its a bit to early...its not over until the :witch: shows her face dear...
C&a: good luck hun get your :sex: on!
S4m: good luck on your HSG tomorrow!

Keepsmiling: I hear you! Mine was...well we will just leave that part blank....good luck s4m


----------



## Smile4me

Thank you sweetie, I assume they tell you your results on the spot...
OMG 35 no matter how many times i look at your Avy it puts a smile on my face. :)


----------



## lisaf

Smile4me said:


> Thank you sweetie, I assume they tell you your results on the spot...
> OMG 35 no matter how many times i look at your Avy it puts a smile on my face. :)

They can't give you the full report on the spot, but they should even allow you to see your tubes fill with dye. If they don't show you, definitely ask, since the procedure is actually performed by a doctor, they can tell you the 'diagnosis' instead of like when a technician does the ultrasound and sends the pictures to the doctor to evaluate/diagnose.

The information that I was not told on the spot but found out later from my FS was that I have a slightly heart-shaped uterus (arcuate shaped, the mildest abnormality).


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Hi Ladies! How are you all.
Still waiting to go on this experimental clomid dose.
I have 8 days of BCP left and then onwards and upwards to my...get this....150mg dose of Clomid (that's not the scary part) for 10 days straight. Yes, 3 pills a day for 10 days.
Fx'd!! 
Once again hope you are all well!!


----------



## Scarlett62608

Hi

I am on my 4th cycle of clomid. I did 3 cycles on 50mg and just finished one 100mg and i did not ovulate. They are putting me on a cycle of 150 mg but i doubt it will work


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well going the gym today going to shift this weight off me x x x


----------



## snl41296

caz & bob said:


> morning girls :hi: well going the gym today going to shift this weight off me x x x

:hi: caz I am going to workout in an hour myself! :happydance: Im hoping I can loose ALOT and maybe thats whats causing me NOT to get PG. :shrug: I was 45 lbs lighter when I got pg with DD. I dont think I am PG this cycle :cry: I am just upset I dont know what to think or do anymore :cry: AF is due the 24/25th she will be here every month she is NEVER EVER LATE! :cry:


----------



## Lisa84

Aww hun :hugs: AF is due today for me and i can feel her lurking in the background. Don't give up hope xx

Good luck with losing the weight. I'm hoping if i take my weight off it will help with my PCOS symptoms and i might start ovulating naturally. We can all dream right?! :) xxx


----------



## winston83

Afternoon girls how's everyone doing today xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi scarlett and Born2be! 
Scarlett I hope the 150mg works for you, there is nothing to say it wont. Let us know. x
Born2be I have never heard of anyone taking clomid for ten days, did your doctor say why?
Hi Win! How are you my lovely?

snl and Lisa84 I hope the witch flies past your doors and comes to mine instead. xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

born2be, I have the same question as em.....why so much? What is the theory behind it?


----------



## sma1588

hey snl- i remember i think it was last month u said u were worried u wernt close enough to O when u BD (i think it was u lol) well hun i was worried this month because i wasnt even with OH on O day it was 2 days before so maybe every other 2 days would work for you and hubby. just a thought not saying it will or wont but it might...... good luck hun i wish u all the best


----------



## 35_Smiling

Smile4me said:


> Thank you sweetie, I assume they tell you your results on the spot...
> OMG 35 no matter how many times i look at your Avy it puts a smile on my face. :)

 :rofl: I am glad i have that affect on people :rofl: :rofl: i am one sillybilly girlie! :rofl:


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> morning girls :hi: well going the gym today going to shift this weight off me x x x
> 
> :hi: caz I am going to workout in an hour myself! :happydance: Im hoping I can loose ALOT and maybe thats whats causing me NOT to get PG. :shrug: I was 45 lbs lighter when I got pg with DD. I dont think I am PG this cycle :cry: I am just upset I dont know what to think or do anymore :cry: AF is due the 24/25th she will be here every month she is NEVER EVER LATE! :cry:Click to expand...

I answered your question in my journal.
Remember one day she will be late to shock you! :hugs:


----------



## wanting2010

Scarlett62608 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am on my 4th cycle of clomid. I did 3 cycles on 50mg and just finished one 100mg and i did not ovulate. They are putting me on a cycle of 150 mg but i doubt it will work

I'm also getting ready to start a cycle of 150 mg after not ovulating on 50 or 100. Hopefully 150 mg will do the trick for both of us! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs LB

:hi:Hello ladies I really would appreciate a few words of advice and reassurance as I'm feeling v scared at the mo:cry: - I know that i'm going to come across as a real wimp but i just feel v nervous at the moment -
I've just started on 50mg clomid tonight and dr has told me to take from day 2-6. After 2 years of ttc, lap & dye and no real explaination of why we've not yet managed our :bfp: I'm hoping this may change that but all the side effects i've been reading about are v scary and I feel in need of some words of encouragment please :friends:


----------



## Smile4me

well ladies, I just got back from the FS ... NOT GOOD news :( I have a completely blocked right tube and endometriosis WTF how can I have four kids and get pregnant in May and have all this Shit wrong with me??? I have such a headache from crying all the way home wallowing in self pitty.... My FS talked about lapro something and removing my tube???? I don't know what he is going to do at this point, we have to see him around Feb 10 as he said this month is crutial for us to get preggers now that he ran the dye through and cleared out some of the whatever the crap is in it.... sorry to be a Debby Downer but I am pissed right now and I have to vent!!!!!!


----------



## Delilahsown

Smile4me said:


> well ladies, I just got back from the FS ... NOT GOOD news :( I have a completely blocked right tube and endometriosis WTF how can I have four kids and get pregnant in May and have all this Shit wrong with me??? I have such a headache from crying all the way home wallowing in self pitty.... My FS talked about lapro something and removing my tube???? I don't know what he is going to do at this point, we have to see him around Feb 10 as he said this month is crutial for us to get preggers now that he ran the dye through and cleared out some of the whatever the crap is in it.... sorry to be a Debby Downer but I am pissed right now and I have to vent!!!!!!

:hugs: Hopefully the dye that did push through cleared the way enough to get your olympic medalist in there! They are probably going to do a laparoscopy to scrape out your endo. I'm not sure why they would completely remove your tube? There are two girls at work that both had endo- got pregnant 1 and 2 months respectively after having the laparoscopy done. One of them just had her 2nd baby back in august. Chin up love! It will be our turn again, soon enough!:hugs:

MrsLB- side effects are varied for everyone, but I don't really think anyone in here has had crazy side effects. Mostly people will complain of dry cm. I myself got kinda emotional on it. and i have VERY VIVID dreams.. I didn't ov on 50 mg, but did manage to get pregnant on our 3rd round of 100mg. sadly, that ended in m/c. 


Hi Girls!!! How is everyone else today?


----------



## snl41296

Smile4me said:


> well ladies, I just got back from the FS ... NOT GOOD news :( I have a completely blocked right tube and endometriosis WTF how can I have four kids and get pregnant in May and have all this Shit wrong with me??? I have such a headache from crying all the way home wallowing in self pitty.... My FS talked about lapro something and removing my tube???? I don't know what he is going to do at this point, we have to see him around Feb 10 as he said this month is crutial for us to get preggers now that he ran the dye through and cleared out some of the whatever the crap is in it.... sorry to be a Debby Downer but I am pissed right now and I have to vent!!!!!!

OMG you poor poor thing :hugs: tons and tons of hugs to you smile... My heart goes out to you. :hug:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Mrs LB said:


> :hi:Hello ladies I really would appreciate a few words of advice and reassurance as I'm feeling v scared at the mo:cry: - I know that i'm going to come across as a real wimp but i just feel v nervous at the moment -
> I've just started on 50mg clomid tonight and dr has told me to take from day 2-6. After 2 years of ttc, lap & dye and no real explaination of why we've not yet managed our :bfp: I'm hoping this may change that but all the side effects i've been reading about are v scary and I feel in need of some words of encouragment please :friends:

 :wave: hello Mrs. LB welcome:happydance: please rest assure the side effects will not kill you! Thats a good thing...a little hot flash isn't much to worry it feels like you just came out of a shower but in real life there was no bathroom or shower. you may be surprise you may not even get any side effects because its this doesn't effect everyone! you may be the good one. as for me i only had hot flashes when i was in bed so i just slep with the cover off. i had no other side effect and i could live with that. sorry hun i hope i didn't scare you even more but i was just encourging you. Good luck on this cycle hun! :hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Smile4me said:


> well ladies, I just got back from the FS ... NOT GOOD news :( I have a completely blocked right tube and endometriosis WTF how can I have four kids and get pregnant in May and have all this Shit wrong with me??? I have such a headache from crying all the way home wallowing in self pitty.... My FS talked about lapro something and removing my tube???? I don't know what he is going to do at this point, we have to see him around Feb 10 as he said this month is crutial for us to get preggers now that he ran the dye through and cleared out some of the whatever the crap is in it.... sorry to be a Debby Downer but I am pissed right now and I have to vent!!!!!!

 holly shit! :cry:I am so sorry! what is endometriosis??:shrug: I wish this didn't have to happen to you! damn...:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## wanting2010

Mrs LB said:


> :hi:Hello ladies I really would appreciate a few words of advice and reassurance as I'm feeling v scared at the mo:cry: - I know that i'm going to come across as a real wimp but i just feel v nervous at the moment -
> I've just started on 50mg clomid tonight and dr has told me to take from day 2-6. After 2 years of ttc, lap & dye and no real explaination of why we've not yet managed our :bfp: I'm hoping this may change that but all the side effects i've been reading about are v scary and I feel in need of some words of encouragment please :friends:

I had heard so many horror stories about the side effects of Clomid that I was really nervous when I first started it. I have taken both 50 and 100 mg and on both my main side effects were hot flashes and just feeling more emotional than usual. I also had headaches and a bit of dizziness. I could tell I didn't feel "normal" but it wasn't as bad as I had heard from some people. Of course they will vary from person to person but my experience wasn't too awful. :hugs:


----------



## wanting2010

Smile4me said:


> well ladies, I just got back from the FS ... NOT GOOD news :( I have a completely blocked right tube and endometriosis WTF how can I have four kids and get pregnant in May and have all this Shit wrong with me??? I have such a headache from crying all the way home wallowing in self pitty.... My FS talked about lapro something and removing my tube???? I don't know what he is going to do at this point, we have to see him around Feb 10 as he said this month is crutial for us to get preggers now that he ran the dye through and cleared out some of the whatever the crap is in it.... sorry to be a Debby Downer but I am pissed right now and I have to vent!!!!!!

I am so sorry honey!! :hugs:Vent all you need to!


----------



## mrphyemma

Mrs LB, try not to worry, the side effects aren't so bad and not all ladies get them. I had dull headaches and terrible mood swings like PMT. Hopefully it will be worth it in the end. Good Luck x


----------



## ttcbaby117

smile4me - Hun i am so sorry....Ok the lap will take care of the endo and you are acutally quite fertile after a lap......the HSG might have cleared out some of the blockage so you might have a shot. I am so sorry to hear this.....did they say how a tube could have gotten blocked?


----------



## mrphyemma

Verna I'm sorry you had bad news today. Don't lose hope though honey. I have a blocked left tube and got my BFP and you have four lovely girls and conceived your angel baby earlier this year so something obviously works down there. It could very possibly have been blocked all along and you just didn't know it.
I'm not really clued up on endo so can't give you any advice but I'm sure it is treatable. You will get your little miracle, I'm sure of it xxx


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

ttcbaby117 said:


> born2be, I have the same question as em.....why so much? What is the theory behind it?

He and another clinic are doing a trial and so far this trial has been extremely successful in getting people pregnant on clomid, who may not have gotten pregnant on the regular dose, without having to do IVF.
Didn't give too many details, as I was eager to give it a go. Success is a word I like to hear :winkwink:
There are side effects like regular dosing, but I'm willing to do it and clomid costs me nothing because of my health benefits, whereas IVF is $5000 just for a 'try'

Basically he is doing this because it increases your chances of having a go of OV'ing during a cycle (as I have NOT OV'd the last go rounds)...he doesn't like to waste time, thank goodness....i moved from 1 cycle of 50mg right to 1 cycle of 100mg and now into this....he wants to make me pregnant!!! I'm excited with his enthusiasm =)


----------



## wanting2010

Born2be- it will be interesting to see if this dosage will work! Keep us updated!


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

You bet I will! I'm nothing if not determined!! Clomid and D-chiro-inositol....I'll let you know if it's the magic BFP combo

Good luck to you on 150mg!!!


----------



## winston83

Smile babes am really sorry that things went wrong today like Emma not really sure about endo but she is right somthing works for you to have 4 kids and an angel you must be rocking super eggs n sperm fx this is your mnth my lovlie don't worry about ranting sweetie that's what we are here for anytime day or night xxx


----------



## daviess3

Smile hun i hope ur ok it must be awfl to be told that but hey the girls are right something isnt that bad coz you have been preg 5 times!! So maybe you have a supersonic other tube! Wishing you lots of luck an big hugs hun i think tthis is going to be your month! I really do hes cleared the way for you! 

Well i thought af was coming last nit! kept going to loo on knicker watch!! not sleeping to good having mega vivid dreams all good at mo! still going to my appointment today i called them an they said def still go! xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all smile sorry hun i have only one tube but its just has easly getting pg with 2 hun hope they get all the endo hun asm still been going the gym and i found a fitness channel on tv so done some legs bum and tums i was knackerd haha my leg feel like there going to fall off x x x x


----------



## snl41296

feeling very very nauseous today and I needed to test big time. I think its a START TO A :bfp: I don't want to get to excited b/c you can HARDLY SEE IT and months and months before hand everyone what thought was a :bfp: was NOT BY FAR =( . i mean i have a pic tried every camera I had. I am not due for AF for another 4/5 days. I did with an IC b/c EPT came out :bfn: again. but I just keep thinking with DD I was due July 4th and didn't get a :bfp: till July 7th so 3 days after. I started feeling sick last night at 3am. I am going to try to upload the pics for you to see what you see. its clearer here then in a pic. I have been praying to my angels to give me a sign I think this nauseous is a sign I was sick as a dog with DD front he time I got my :bfp: till my brother got married 4 long months well worth it. although I have some cramping no other signs. oh and crying at everything but I cry when AF is due as well. NOT SURE WHAT TO THINK... I hope its a start if not I will be upset again... with false hope and I will be buying more IC lol


*more i try to fix it more I think its nothing 
and Evap I sware it seemed there I still have alittle time lets see what tomorrow morning brings... I see nothing when I uploaded them  *
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/DSC00096-1.jpg
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/DSC00096.jpg
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/cell.jpg
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/DSC00094.jpg


----------



## mrphyemma

snl.............I DO see something!!! I don't want to get your hopes up but it does look to me like the startings of a BFP! Can't wait for you to test again. Good Luck babes! xx


----------



## snl41296

mrphyemma said:


> snl.............I DO see something!!! I don't want to get your hopes up but it does look to me like the startings of a BFP! Can't wait for you to test again. Good Luck babes! xx

thanks I dont want to get my hopes up either. I am alittle nervous and will get EPT's at the store today. FRER was the one I tested with it was :bfn: makes me go insane! it is alot clearer here in person then pics. I tried though


----------



## winston83

I think it's really hard to call a lot of us girls are so used to staring at tests u get a bit line eye I can see somthing and u r still a few days from af so I would defo keep testing and posting ur pics xxx


----------



## snl41296

winston83 said:


> I think it's really hard to call a lot of us girls are so used to staring at tests u get a bit line eye I can see somthing and u r still a few days from af so I would defo keep testing and posting ur pics xxx

thank you for being honest! i dont like the girls that say OH YES ITS THERE congrats get your hopes all up then AF shows on your date she is due... i think its still early for me and it is hard to tell.. LMAO I need honest answers and I know u girls will do just that :hugs: thats why I LOVE THIS GROUP so much. honest answers. I know one day I will get a :bfp: whether it be now or 3 months from now.


----------



## Rona

Hi ladies, just seeing how everyone doing :). Anyway I found this interesting article in BabyMed. Now why I know why I don't get pregnant yet (other than other things maybe). I thought once you get your OPK positive, you have 24 to 36 hours to BD. But actually they said, by the time it might be to late already since you might already ovulated. Here I copy and paste:

How Often Sex During Fertile Days When TTC
Home &#8250; Sex &#8250; Sex How Often?

When trying to get pregnant how often should you have sex? Every day or every other day? Wait for the OPK to become positive? Or when the temperature goes up?

To improve your chances getting pregnant you need to make love on your fertile days. You only have 5-6 fertile days each cycle, the 4-5 fertile days before and the day of ovulation. Having sex more than 5 days before the day of ovulation or having sexual intercourse the day after ovulation will not get you pregnant.

Timing Sex and Intercourse
Timing of intercourse is defined having sexual intercourse only within a day or two of ovulation. The problem with timing is that has never been shown to improve your pregnancy chances. In addition, many women often do not know the exact day that they will ovulate and studies have shown that even in women with regular cycles, ovulation can possibly happen any time.

You are probably not improving your chances of getting pregnant if you wait with sexual intercourse until the ovulation predictor kit the OPK has become positive. The problem with the OPK is that by the time it's positive you may already have ovulated, and sex after ovulation is unlikely to get you pregnant. Waiting until the BBT temperature has gone up is even worse, as the temperature goes up after ovulation.

Frequency of Intercourse
Couples who tried to get pregnant were previously told to have sex once every other day during their fertile days. But studies have shown you can improve your chances if you have sex once a day every day (as long as his sperm are OK) during the fertile 4-5 days prior to, and the day of, ovulation. In those rare circumstances when the man does not have enough sperm (oligospermia), the old rule of once every other day still holds true.
In addition, researchers recommend that the average couple who is trying to conceive should make love regularly 2-3 times a week, every week because you don't know exactly when ovulation happens. 

---------------------------------

I am on my 3rd cycle clomid now (taking from C5-9), finished it on 10 January, got very strong OPK on the my C14 (19 January). Honestly it surprised me because I though I will be ovulate around C18 or C19.

This month I BD differently, and if its working, I will let you know. I am really hoping this is the month.


----------



## mrphyemma

snl I couldn't see the lines close up but if I leant back away from the screen I could see them.


----------



## winston83

Snl I'm glad I didn't upset u but i defo no what u mean about not just wantin people to say yes lol xx


----------



## wanting2010

Snl- I do think I see something! I hope it is the start to your bfp! Will definitely keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## snl41296

winston83 said:


> Snl I'm glad I didn't upset u but i defo no what u mean about not just wantin people to say yes lol xx

nope u didnt you were HONEST and thats what I want. I dont want girls just saying yes to make me HAPPY ya know. crossing fingers for maybe a :bfp: time will tell girls. 
when I tilt as well I see the faint line as well but that can be Evap. hard to trust them


----------



## winston83

Well I will certainly be crossing my fingers for you and make sure u keep us updated love xx


----------



## Smile4me

aww SNL I dont want to get your hopes up either hun but I see a line.... that gives me hope that the HSG is a GOOD thing! lol When are you testing again?

btw, did your HSG come back clear?


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies, Since I had my mc I have been doing a little research and I have read time and time again that there is a link between taking clomid and having a miscarriage. I was never aware of this. Why wasn't I told this information? Thinking about it now though without naming names I can think of around 8 or 9 ladies off the top of my head from the clomid club past and present who got BFP's and then had a loss. Coincidence??
Gladly most of these ladies have gone on to have sticky beans, so maybe there is hope for me after all.


----------



## 35_Smiling

SNL trust me i am blind as a damn bee here:cry:. even with the arrows sorry i don't see anything but its a photo and I AM SURE what you see is right! therefore, I AM AFIN HAPPAY FOR YOU!!!!!!! WOHOO :wohoo: I am fregin excited and over joyed for the both of you OMG what your husband is going to say now! I bet you he will going to flip and say "See hun I told you is nothing wrong with my :spermy: :rofl: OMG girl yeahhh!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

I know its early but gosh i am now praying that he/she sticks and you have a wonderful pregnancy!:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

snl41296 said:


> feeling very very nauseous today and I needed to test big time. I think its a START TO A :bfp: I don't want to get to excited b/c you can HARDLY SEE IT and months and months before hand everyone what thought was a :bfp: was NOT BY FAR =( . i mean i have a pic tried every camera I had. I am not due for AF for another 4/5 days. I did with an IC b/c EPT came out :bfn: again. but I just keep thinking with DD I was due July 4th and didn't get a :bfp: till July 7th so 3 days after. I started feeling sick last night at 3am. I am going to try to upload the pics for you to see what you see. its clearer here then in a pic. I have been praying to my angels to give me a sign I think this nauseous is a sign I was sick as a dog with DD front he time I got my :bfp: till my brother got married 4 long months well worth it. although I have some cramping no other signs. oh and crying at everything but I cry when AF is due as well. NOT SURE WHAT TO THINK... I hope its a start if not I will be upset again... with false hope and I will be buying more IC lol
> 
> 
> *more i try to fix it more I think its nothing
> and Evap I sware it seemed there I still have alittle time lets see what tomorrow morning brings... I see nothing when I uploaded them  *
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/DSC00096-1.jpg
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/DSC00096.jpg
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/cell.jpg
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/DSC00094.jpg

woooppp snl i can see one hun x x x


----------



## sma1588

snl41296 said:


> feeling very very nauseous today and I needed to test big time. I think its a START TO A :bfp: I don't want to get to excited b/c you can HARDLY SEE IT and months and months before hand everyone what thought was a :bfp: was NOT BY FAR =( . i mean i have a pic tried every camera I had. I am not due for AF for another 4/5 days. I did with an IC b/c EPT came out :bfn: again. but I just keep thinking with DD I was due July 4th and didn't get a :bfp: till July 7th so 3 days after. I started feeling sick last night at 3am. I am going to try to upload the pics for you to see what you see. its clearer here then in a pic. I have been praying to my angels to give me a sign I think this nauseous is a sign I was sick as a dog with DD front he time I got my :bfp: till my brother got married 4 long months well worth it. although I have some cramping no other signs. oh and crying at everything but I cry when AF is due as well. NOT SURE WHAT TO THINK... I hope its a start if not I will be upset again... with false hope and I will be buying more IC lol
> 
> 
> *more i try to fix it more I think its nothing
> and Evap I sware it seemed there I still have alittle time lets see what tomorrow morning brings... I see nothing when I uploaded them  *
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/DSC00096-1.jpg
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/DSC00096.jpg
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/cell.jpg
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/DSC00094.jpg

thats what my ICs looked like at 11dpo and i thought it was an evap but was the begining on my bfp so u have some hope just keep testing !!!!!!!!! mine was like that then the next few days just kept getting darker even after not holding my pee.........OMG im getting so excited for you this month has to be a lucky month!!!


----------



## daviess3

Snl OMG i see a line in every pic not the 3rd pic but in all the others my ic were always faint getting nice an dark now! I think the camera never does justice!! I always put a torch behind it honestly it works you can see better!! 

Well i saw the fs today he told me to stick to using my prog but use it twice a day!!
Having what feels like period pains!! on knicker watch!! xx


----------



## snl41296

thats good to know guys LMAO i bought a bunch of tests EPT, dollor store, FRER, Clearblue, :rofl: and every morning will test lmao till AF shows. omg i was out and thought AF showed up when I got home loads of clear CM. im going with Evap as of now untill i can really seeeeeeeeeeeeee it. then I will believe till then we sit and wait...


----------



## snl41296

sma1588 said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> feeling very very nauseous today and I needed to test big time. I think its a START TO A :bfp: I don't want to get to excited b/c you can HARDLY SEE IT and months and months before hand everyone what thought was a :bfp: was NOT BY FAR =( . i mean i have a pic tried every camera I had. I am not due for AF for another 4/5 days. I did with an IC b/c EPT came out :bfn: again. but I just keep thinking with DD I was due July 4th and didn't get a :bfp: till July 7th so 3 days after. I started feeling sick last night at 3am. I am going to try to upload the pics for you to see what you see. its clearer here then in a pic. I have been praying to my angels to give me a sign I think this nauseous is a sign I was sick as a dog with DD front he time I got my :bfp: till my brother got married 4 long months well worth it. although I have some cramping no other signs. oh and crying at everything but I cry when AF is due as well. NOT SURE WHAT TO THINK... I hope its a start if not I will be upset again... with false hope and I will be buying more IC lol
> 
> 
> *more i try to fix it more I think its nothing
> and Evap I sware it seemed there I still have alittle time lets see what tomorrow morning brings... I see nothing when I uploaded them  *
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/DSC00096-1.jpg
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/DSC00096.jpg
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/cell.jpg
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/DSC00094.jpg
> 
> thats what my ICs looked like at 11dpo and i thought it was an evap but was the begining on my bfp so u have some hope just keep testing !!!!!!!!! mine was like that then the next few days just kept getting darker even after not holding my pee.........OMG im getting so excited for you this month has to be a lucky month!!!Click to expand...

im going to say I am about 10/11 DPO as well


----------



## sma1588

snl- i think u might need more test then what u got if u r going to test untill AF shows. it could be more than 9 months from now and that would be a ton of test!!!!!!!!!!! i really do think its ure bfp!!!


davies- has it sunk in yet? im still wondering if i should start the metformin ER or not because i wasnt on it when i got preg so my levels should be ok so far but im not sure


----------



## daviess3

Whats metamorfin hun im not familiar!? Its sinking in but im just not getting my hopes up felt v sick last nit an heartburn this morn sicky an seems to be when i eat chicken wierd!One of the only meats i eat! Been very emtional infact thats a lie i have been majorly emotional! My poor hubby i have just ripped him to shreds this week! An i cry at everything i no im completely irrational but i feel on edge! Think its just coz im worried! I just want what every1 else has! I had like very mild like period cramps every now an again on my life side like my ovary hurts!! It just frightens me!! xx


----------



## Joyful09

Snl....oh my I hope it's true!!!! That would be SO awesome!!!
Davies & sma1588 how you guys doing? Did either of you go to the doctors?


----------



## snl41296

sma1588 said:


> snl- i think u might need more test then what u got if u r going to test untill AF shows. it could be more than 9 months from now and that would be a ton of test!!!!!!!!!!! i really do think its ure bfp!!!
> 
> 
> davies- has it sunk in yet? im still wondering if i should start the metformin ER or not because i wasnt on it when i got preg so my levels should be ok so far but im not sure

im alittle scared and I have my gaurd up as of right now. I hope its the begining if not I will be crushed. :cry:


----------



## lisaf

snl - I totally see a line on those tests... but I know what you mean about hopes getting up. IF its a real BFP it will get darker! So if you don't want to be crushed, hold off on your excitement until then.
But I think things are looking up for you big time!!!

davies - cramping is actually normal during pregnancy (mild cramping without bleeding that is). The extra CM down there also makes you feel wetter and causes a lot of dashes to the bathroom to check if AF has showed up. I just wanted to tell you that mild period-like cramping is totally normal and try not to let it worry you!

Emma - I'd heard that data myself about the mc rate and clomid... however, I'm starting to realize that mcs are more common than I thought, just that few people talk about them... and if there is any correlation with the increase, it doesn't mean its a cause and effect. It could just be that certain fertility conditions make you more prone to mc and that clomid is prescribed to women with fertility issues etc. Also women on fertility treatments are more likely to realize they are pregnant early so more chemical pregnancies could be noticed and skew the results. I'm not saying there is no way there can be a link, but just that its not something that is a clear cause-effect.
I don't know if that helpful for you at all and I know its hard to not understand why but sometimes there is no good reason or cause, you know? :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Thanks Lisa thats it i have just had mild on off like mild period pain trapped wind feeling but defo no bleeding but im doing prog an specialist recommends i use it twice a day! So getting quite a bit of cm anyway! keep testing they keep getting darker i just hope its me being bit paranoid!! I did get ur message Lisa i will have a look at it again i just cant take anything in right now my concentration level is 0!! An having major mood swings!! LOL x


----------



## lisaf

daviess3 said:


> Thanks Lisa thats it i have just had mild on off like mild period pain trapped wind feeling but defo no bleeding but im doing prog an specialist recommends i use it twice a day! So getting quite a bit of cm anyway! keep testing they keep getting darker i just hope its me being bit paranoid!! I did get ur message Lisa i will have a look at it again i just cant take anything in right now my concentration level is 0!! An having major mood swings!! LOL x

Lol, totally understand with the mood swings etc!! :) I just don't want you to be stranded when I'm in baby blackout zone (sleep deprived and not online enough).
It all sounds great to me! Totally normal! :) I have heard that some docs prefer the progesterone 2x a day and can see why it would help (depends on the dose too... 100mg 2x a day is the most common I've heard... I was on 200mg 1x a day)


----------



## daviess3

Thanks hun, yes im going to be doing 100mg x 2 a day! Im just trying to be really good drinking at least 2 litres of water an only having 2 cups of tea a day! Healthy diet sticking to 1200 calories! |Fxd hope ur good to xx


----------



## snl41296

lisaf said:


> snl - I totally see a line on those tests... but I know what you mean about hopes getting up. IF its a real BFP it will get darker! So if you don't want to be crushed, hold off on your excitement until then.
> But I think things are looking up for you big time!!!
> 
> davies - cramping is actually normal during pregnancy (mild cramping without bleeding that is). The extra CM down there also makes you feel wetter and causes a lot of dashes to the bathroom to check if AF has showed up. I just wanted to tell you that mild period-like cramping is totally normal and try not to let it worry you!
> 
> Emma - I'd heard that data myself about the mc rate and clomid... however, I'm starting to realize that mcs are more common than I thought, just that few people talk about them... and if there is any correlation with the increase, it doesn't mean its a cause and effect. It could just be that certain fertility conditions make you more prone to mc and that clomid is prescribed to women with fertility issues etc. Also women on fertility treatments are more likely to realize they are pregnant early so more chemical pregnancies could be noticed and skew the results. I'm not saying there is no way there can be a link, but just that its not something that is a clear cause-effect.
> I don't know if that helpful for you at all and I know its hard to not understand why but sometimes there is no good reason or cause, you know? :hugs:

thank u lisa than means alot as well as everyone else. just really scared thats all Keeping that hope VERY VERY LITTLE like I said months back I got something like this and then a few days later i got AF so time will tell. I am hoppign it is. 100mg of clomid might have done the trick. flelt ovulation pains when we BD'ed so we will see.


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Thanks Lisa thats it i have just had mild on off like mild period pain trapped wind feeling but defo no bleeding but im doing prog an specialist recommends i use it twice a day! So getting quite a bit of cm anyway! keep testing they keep getting darker i just hope its me being bit paranoid!! I did get ur message Lisa i will have a look at it again i just cant take anything in right now my concentration level is 0!! An having major mood swings!! LOL x

talking about mood swings LMAO me too :rofl: my CM is very watery too crossign fingers thats a good sign too I am normally dry big time a few days before af shows ...


----------



## daviess3

my cm feels like i wet myself every 2 mins but thats the prog suppositries!! \
I could of wripped his head off tonight then the next min im crying!! honestly!! My mums on holiday to i think that makes it worse i like to talk to my mum at times like this an textings not the same!! x


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> my cm feels like i wet myself every 2 mins but thats the prog suppositries!! \
> I could of wripped his head off tonight then the next min im crying!! honestly!! My mums on holiday to i think that makes it worse i like to talk to my mum at times like this an textings not the same!! x

I have to :rofl: b/c I am so the same way LMAO crossign fingers it only gets better from here


----------



## lisaf

davies - staying hydrated is good! Getting dehydrated can actually cause cramping etc! Keep up the good work! Eat what you feel like, lots of veggies if you can. I went wayyyy over the recommended calories but didn't put on weight and it was the only way I could avoid morning sickness.


----------



## daviess3

lucky u no weight putting on!! i soooo never knew that drinking water can make u crampy!! x


----------



## lisaf

daviess3 said:


> lucky u no weight putting on!! i soooo never knew that drinking water can make u crampy!! x

Considering the weight I started out with, is a darned good thing I didn't put any on, lol! If I had restricted myself in order to avoid gaining too much weight (at my BMI they really don't want me to put on much), I would have been so incredibly miserable the first trimester... so I ate what I needed to and it happened to turn out ok.
Not sure you understood? Drinking water is good! Not drinking enough water can make you crampy when pregnant! :) Not really going to cause any problems, but if you're crampy while pregnant, evaluate your water intake and try drinking a glass, it often helps.


----------



## daviess3

Oh Soz haha thats my brain!! LOL Ok cool big glass in frony of me now!! Might just get an early nit! Just done another test an its till dark pos!! Think im just being ott!! x


----------



## lozobham23

heya im offically in the clomid club :haha:

first round of clomid & def hope its my last as i dunt think if like to start it again nxt month

let me tell you a lil history i have a lil boy whos 6 my partner has 3 kids from previous relationships

been trying for 3 yrs in march ....
had a misscarridge early on in 2009 

all fertility tests came bk normal :wacko:

now been put on clomid even no im ovoulating :huh:

not feeling very optimisic tbh

as if its already working y try to fix it 


my symtoms of clomid have been to say the least an exprience i dunt want do again

headaces
moodiness ( im susprised iv still got a partner):loopy:
tired need more :sleep:
boobs hurting
cloundness:cloud9:
and hungery all the time 

well lets hope at the end of this all i get a :bfp:

:dust:

tooo all


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi lozobham23 and welcome to the clomid club!
I hear you on the moodiness side effects. I picked fights with my DH over the most ridiculous things. Clomid makes me crazy but sadly without it I won't get my baby. 
There must have been a good reason for your doctor/fs to put you on clomid (maybe just improving your chances of catching an egg). I hope your stay is short and sweet and you will be heading to first tri in no time. 
We have had 3 BFP's this week alone so the miracle pills really do do their stuff (for most).
Nice to see another Lincolnshire lass around the place too. xx


----------



## daviess3

Snl any news come on out that bed an get testing pls x


----------



## snl41296

*MORNING GIRLS TODAY I TESTED AND IT WAS  NOTHING NOT A THING 4 DIFFERENT TESTS! clearblue, FRER, EPT and IC. I am guessing its another Evap line. I told you all I get them alot. They like playing tricks on me I sware.  I am ok Will cry the day AF shows then will get over it. like every other month  another 2 months then off to the Fertility Doc! I hope they will get me PG!*


----------



## caz & bob

morning :girls: :hi: welcome loz well chilling today weekend again wooppp comes round so quick it does no gym today ho no snl fx for you hun x x x


----------



## HopefulOne1

Hey, posted on lttc but thought u girls might know a bit more as nobody seems to have answered, onsecond round of clomid first round 50mg - no follicles, second round 100mg - 2 follicles but thin lining at cd10... Cd11 today, has anybody had thin lining at cd10/11 but its got thicker by cd14/15?? Thanks x


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful1 im unsure about that hun as i have never had any tracking one of the girls will answer later im sure, snl im soz hun what dpo are you? x


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Hopeful1 im unsure about that hun as i have never had any tracking one of the girls will answer later im sure, snl im soz hun what dpo are you? x

im like 12DPO but when i got a :bfp: with DD I was 15/16 DPO I know I have tiem but I think im out again story of my life :nope:


----------



## daviess3

oh hunny u really never no! You obviously get bfp late so dont give up have you had any signs?


----------



## snl41296

no signs but didnt with my DD either so the 24th will tell me b/c I am never ever late always on time. like clock work...


----------



## daviess3

fxd for you xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

daviess - your symptoms sound good and yes the cramping is normal...as long as you dont ahve any bleeding!

Smile - I really think that though this is a set back it is not impossible! 

Born2be - oh please keep a detailed note on how everything goes as this is all quite interesting....it is also good that you have such an aggresive dr...mine is not so aggressive and prefers to let nature take its course....ugh!!

Rona - thanks for the info!

SNL - sorry hun...I was hoping this was it for you!

Em - I agree with what Lisa says but also, Clomid can thin your uterus lining which can also cause m/c....I have heard those stats also but at the same time..I would rather take the chance and hope not to have the m/c than not have the opportunity. Not sure if you understand that but I guess what I am trying to say is taht it is worth the chance ya know.

lozo - welcome!

Hpeful - sorry hun, I wish I could help.....but I know nothing about it.

afm - well 5 dpo and temp went back up today...thank goodness! I got scared yesterday.....is implantation to early at 4 dpo?????


----------



## Joyful09

How's everyone doing? 
I just had an injectable consultation. Ugh I don't think I can afford it. Not only will the medicine cost who knows what but I would have to go to the office at least 4 times at $40 a cost cause that's my copay. It is just sinking in that I might not have another baby. Believe me I know I am blessed to have 2 girls already, but I can't help regretting not trying sooner. My youngest is 10 and I thought I was done, but all of sudden I realized I wanted another one. It wasn't cause of my age that I want another I know that happens sometimes although for me I know it's now or never. I am about to turn 39. I just don't understand why I would feel like I wanted to be blessed with another one but God doesn't want to bless me with one. I guess I will try clomid a couple more cycles, but I do believe it has affected my lining. It is at the very low end. Anyway just feeling like I need to start accepting for me this my not happen. Good news you ladies and the scale has motivated me to go on a soup & salad diet to lose at least 15 lbs. Summer will be here before we know it.


----------



## 35_Smiling

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:Hello ladies please forgive me and allow me to vent here.... but I am just so afin mad this right now! I just cant believe what i have read and was told. Firstly, I wanted to say thank you everyone for your prayers and kinds words of comfort pertaining my cousin Kwasi. They have arrived in Bermuda this morning Friday, January 21st. When I got the news I just cried for joy:cry::wohoo::loopy::yipee::happydance::cry:....this all changed less then 30 minutes later when my husband called me and said kenn, they have two boats in police custody and one of the boats is the one your cousin was on. I asked him why? He said, "They found drugs on one of the boats." I was lost for words! I am mad, pissed and just lost for words!:shrug::shock::shock::nope:[-X So i looked on line to see if its true:ignore:...this is what I found: https://bernews.com/2011/01/missing-sailors-entering-bermuda-waters/
:growlmad::growlmad:Mad as afin hell here and i am sure my Aunt Joan is rolling in her grave to oversea her son doing such stupidness! Fnock fnock fnock!!!!! (dont want to write the whole word correctly) but Ahhhhh (screaming) :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## sma1588

35- damn im sorry to hear that,who knew they were going to cause all this on there way over? geeze im sorry


----------



## snl41296

kenn I am so sorry wow.. :hug:


----------



## caz & bob

35 so sorry hun big :hugs: x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Awwww 35 I'm so sorry! I'm glad your cousin is safe and well but boy has he been stupid! xx


----------



## mrphyemma

TTC..... I know exactly what you mean and even though I have suffered one loss whilst using clomid it will not prevent me from trying again. Good Luck for this cycle and no 4dpo is not too early for implantation. xx


----------



## Smile4me

I often wondered what the coorelation between clomid and mc's were too Em, honestly I never thought I would have a mc after having my girls... no problems what so ever! I have never known so many women who have miscarried but then again, I guess the women I know just never talked about it.... I don't know but whatever will help us get pregnant right? 

OH 35 hun I am soooooooooooo sorry your cousin has upset you with all the worrying, maybe this will be a big hit in the face for him to wake up if in fact he is involved. Sometimes it takes something major for people to realize that they are doing wrong. :( BIG HUGS!!!!

How's everyone else?
I'm planning date night with hubby and a whole lot of honky tonk badonky donk lol!!!!
We are going out to eat then I'm having a surprise sledding trip planned with hot chocolate and wine when we get home and oh yea some bding ... gotta get it done while the path is clear!!!!


----------



## lina28

hi ya,i was just wondering if anyone knows if i can take clomid while i'm on penicillin????i'm ill and have 2 take it for 7 days but need 2 start clomid 2morrow.my doc said it will be fine but i'm not sure.....xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

lina...I think you probably can but please you shoudl call a dr first....

35....that is horrible.....so sorry your family is going through this.

em - thanks, I would hope implantation can happen on 4 dpo but it is not looking likely according to all my googling...LOL


----------



## mrphyemma

Lina I'm sure if your doctor said it was fine then it must be. Hope you feel better soon and good luck for this cycle x

TTC It may just be one rogue temp on your chart. I'm not a big fan of temping. I do temp but find it really stressful and not that accurate. I'm pretty sure I will have had a dip or two even on my BFP chart. Fingers crossed my lovely x


----------



## lisaf

TTC - my temp varied a lot all the time... lots of implantation-looking dips ... when it did dip for real implantation it really just looked like one of my usual crappy charts, lol


----------



## hlynn

hi ladies! how is everyone?
i had my hsg done on monday..n it went ok..
lots of cramping and i spotted for about 3 days after it
but everything looked ok and both tubes are open :thumbup:
i did take a break from clomid this month..my dr wanted me to continue but i decided against it
now that i know my tubes are open..and we are all pretty sure that DHs sperm is fine i can only think that maybe clomid did thin my lining or something
i had almost non exsistent periods on clomid...like one pad a day and that pad wasnt even full just a little bit here and there
so i guess i just felt like abreak was needed after 4 months..whether my dr thinks so or not
she did no monitoring at all except a progesterone test 7 days after positive opk
but that doesnt tell much execpt if i ovulated..which i know i did but somehting else is wrong ovulation doesnt mean much, right?
i am on cd 11 now and gonna start opks tomorrow to see if i even ovulate off clomid...i REALLY hope i do..
has anyone else known anyone to ovulate on a break from clomid?


----------



## 35_Smiling

Thanks everyone! I am now waiting if they were in the right place and the wrong time or just you know what. They are still in custody at this present moment still...

all in all i am glad he is alive tho...:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

hlynn said:


> has anyone else known anyone to ovulate on a break from clomid?

I wasn't ovulating before clomid, took it for 4 months, took a break... I ovulated right on time my first natural cycle on my break, then ovulated a bit late on my 2nd natural cycle on my break. So I DID ovulate naturally off of it. I know another girl who did too.
I didn't get pregnant until I went back on clomid (I had low progesterone issues and needed a higher dose of clomid to get pregnant).


----------



## hlynn

i am hoping that i do ovulate..i know i can because my first daughter was unplanned but i think that because i was on the depo at age 14 til age 15 it kind of messed up my cycles..probably because i was so young and the depo just messes some people up i think..so i was always irregular and its just a miracle that i even got pg with her..because after i had her i only had like 3 periods and then they stopped again and thats when the dr decided that clomid would be the way to go..and then the first time i took it i got pregnant..and then i had gotten pregnant last january but ended in an early m/c but it was on clomid also..and then all the sudden this time i was on it 4 months and always ovulated but just didnt get pregnant..so i wanted to take a break..for my own sanity because it has just been eating at me having these kinds of periods..it just doesnt seem right to me..lol but thank you that gives me hope! i am gonna start opks tmorrow because i will be on cd 12


----------



## ondjima

Hi ladies, I have a quick question. I was on first round of 50mg clomid last month. AF case last week. My period was unusually light and did not last very long. But I am still spotting, I am on day 7 of bright red spotting. I cannot find anything online about Clomid causing spotting after the cycle is complete. Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## winston83

I'm having a day in bed feel really crappy today got killer headache bit sicky bad back and my boobs are so sore even the quilt on them is hurting watching a repeat of glee xx


----------



## Firefox

Hope you feel better soon! I love glee!!!


----------



## winston83

So do I I watched this one on Monday but I'm watching it again lol


----------



## Firefox

ha ha the britney one..classic!

have any of you girls found taking clomid different cycle days more effective? Ive always taken it cd2-6, im thinking of taking it different days say 3-7 or 5-9 & upping the dose if my blood test shows i havent ovulated again!


----------



## mrphyemma

Winston are your symptoms alcohol related or should we be getting a bit excited? You haven't got a ticker so I don't know what CD you are on!


----------



## mrphyemma

Well I have got my first negative ic hpt since the miscarriage today so hopefully my body will be back to normal soon. Can't believe I am saying this but I am desperate for AF to arrive so I can get back on the clomid.
I'm determined to get my BFP in 5 cycles!!!


----------



## winston83

Emma lol no defo not alcohol related am cd 35 today af is due today I'm 18 dpo but can't bring myself to test tested at 10 dpo obviously bfn xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

OMG!!!!!!!!! You HAVE to test! I know how you feel, you are scared of seeing a BFN but with symptoms like that!! Everything crossed for you babe x


----------



## snl41296

winston You have to test! crossing fingers for you girl. I tested today and :bfn: So AF will be showing like normal in 2 days =/ Oh well.


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh snl I hope you are wrong. I really thought that it was the beginnings of your BFP xx


----------



## winston83

I havent got any tests in the house and the chemist is closed so I will order some online and test when they get here if no af sorry to be a party pooper lol xx


----------



## mrphyemma

:brat: Can't believe you are making us wait!


----------



## 35_Smiling

:saywhat::hissy:yeah i can't believe you making us wait...too its Saturday they open week-ens right! :rofl:

snl omg girl i think its a :bfp: but like you said we will :coffee: and see.[-o<

in a better mood today ladies!:hugs:


HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEK-END!

*snicker* :rofl: my mom in my avatar sayin "this silly chick playing with my (as in her) make-up like a child!" :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: grils how are you all winston fx for you hun well think i o on cd15 because my opks are very light now 3dpo x x x x


----------



## winston83

Not in my little village they close at 11 and my hubby went to boots up the road and that was closed so I took it a's a sign and said leave it I will order some lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

win fxed for you hun!!!!!


----------



## baby.wishing

hi ladies im all new to this and a little bit scared im on my 1st clomid cycle days 2-6 been ttc for 16 months up untill now i havnt ovulated in 16 months after coming off depo provera i am 5dpo today didnt have any side effect taking the pills last few days had a few headaches and have had a few cramps my temp dipped today still above the coveline though dont know if the dip is anything to worry about could someone please help.


----------



## daviess3

win it so sounds like u r hun omg cant believe you havent a test i no some people dont like to test i do understand sometimes its best!! Fingers are doubley crossed!! Caz did you bd at right time? Hows every1 else Kennesha ur chilled today?
Emma i so get how u feel hun, the day the af shows its almost a relief that its finally over an you can move forward. I hope its not long i think mine was 5 days later!! Keep having the period like cramps every now and again!! I hope its normal xx


----------



## winston83

Totally normal Daviess cramps happen for at least first 12 weeks I would say with things stretching and moving try and relax and enjoy being pg hard I no to do than say especially with history but it will all be fine xxx


----------



## caz & bob

daviess3 said:


> win it so sounds like u r hun omg cant believe you havent a test i no some people dont like to test i do understand sometimes its best!! Fingers are doubley crossed!! Caz did you bd at right time? Hows every1 else Kennesha ur chilled today?
> Emma i so get how u feel hun, the day the af shows its almost a relief that its finally over an you can move forward. I hope its not long i think mine was 5 days later!! Keep having the period like cramps every now and again!! I hope its normal xx

yes hun i think so done it the day before and the day after o x x x


----------



## winston83

Yey caz could be us next xxxx


----------



## snl41296

hey girls just wanting to say hello =D AFM~ I keep thinking AF is on her way b/c I am so wet sorry TMI. I dont get it either? its just strange. well the 24th will be D day lmao for me


----------



## caz & bob

winston would be brill hun snl fx for u to hun x x x


----------



## winston83

Snl I was really thinkin this wazir mnth like they say not over till au ty flo drops her luggage lol xx


----------



## daviess3

Caz fxd!!
Thanks winston i really think u sound like things going well for u all good symptoms!! Ifeel wierd i so want to just chill but its really hard every little pain scares me!! Im sure i will chill out soon!
Lisa forgot to say im on 200mg cyclogest twice a day not 100 like i said so thats gotta be good!! 
Hope every1 else ok xx


----------



## winston83

Really hope so this will be cycle 76 FFS lol xx


----------



## daviess3

Ah bless you cycle 76 that's some going!! Haha you more than deserve twins I think for all that hard work bding! Lol xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Seems like our number four babies are playing hard to get Win! I will be on cycle 24 when AF arrives. They are going to be spoiled rotten when we eventually get them aren't they!
davies, it is only natural to be on pins after a loss. I won't be able to rest easy at all next time. It kind of spoils the whole magic of pregnancy doesn't it? Everything crossed that this is your forerever baby x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Luck Win, SNL, Caz, and Emma... Keep us all posted!!!!

OOOOOOOOHHHH FX'd!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

OMG January 2011 is the month! :wohoo: :dust: can't wait to you all test again! .....is it Monday yet??:haha:


----------



## 35_Smiling

baby.wishing said:


> hi ladies im all new to this and a little bit scared im on my 1st clomid cycle days 2-6 been ttc for 16 months up untill now i havnt ovulated in 16 months after coming off depo provera i am 5dpo today didnt have any side effect taking the pills last few days had a few headaches and have had a few cramps my temp dipped today still above the coveline though dont know if the dip is anything to worry about could someone please help.

:hi::wave: baby.wishing! I don't think the dip means anything to much really. Your body may go through many dips while on clomid so don't worry to much hun.:nope: good luck to you and here is some :dust: Also, I will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you! :flower:


----------



## snl41296

so I figured if I am late with AF this will be the reason, started working out hard core 2 weeks ago, and I caught the worse HEAD COLD of my life today from my wonderful DH LOL im sooooooooooo sick.... and I dont want to take anything just incase so I have to suffer the next 3 days YIKESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## baby.wishing

Thanks for the reply 35 I'm trying so hard to stay positive this cycle fingers crossed to all u ladies testing soon and loads of Baby dust I'm gonna test Thursday 10dpo may be to soon who knows but let's hope January is everyones month x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well last night had sex but i had really bad pressure down there and still have it now anyone had this before 4dpo wooppp x x x x


----------



## snl41296

:hi: girls I feel like dying today :nope: I have such a BAD HEAD COLD I have a headache b/c I am so stuffed up. I dont want to take anything till AF shows so I have to wait. Tested again today and still :bfn: :cry: tomorrow is D day or the 25th. I normally test in the early am when I wake with my DD and just so happened DH had to go to the bathroom and saw the test and said YOU CANT JUST GIVE IT A REST he was all mad! You cant just WAIT AND SEE :growlmad: He said you are unreal and I cant deal with you anymore :cry: He will never understand how bad us woman want a child. I dont think they will ever understand. :cry: I also feel AF will be here b/c even if AF is due tomorrow I am 100% sure something would have come up without a doubt. I am like 14DPO so its impossiable for me to be PG :cry: giving clomid a break this month as well. lets see what happenes...


----------



## winston83

Snl I'm really sorry ur hubby had such a bad reaction with you they just dnt get it they just dnt have that same deep down feeling a's much a's they want babies aswell it's still not the same xx


----------



## KellyW1977

OMFG is all I can say! On my second round of Clomid at 75mg day 2- 5 had my progesterone results back and they were at 50 (uk measurements) Fertility specialist said, thats ok but we will increase to 100mg next cycle as we like to see them a bit higher! well tested at 10 DPO again at 11DPO :BFN: so went out last night and a few ( quite a few) drinks with my friends and DH. woke this morning feeling a bit sick and crampy and thought oh what the hell ill test and OMFG very very very faint so thought it was an evap so did it again a few hours later still there very faint and well still not convinced so I went out and bought a CB digi and its official im 1-2 weeks, very early I know and all sorts could go wrong, but after 6 years of TTC and 2 medciated cycles the fact I have at least got a is a milestone in itself! not sharing the news with anyone other than my Hubby till 12 weeks ( if we can ) just to make sure! But knew I had to post on here as Im totally freaked! and as a boost for those who are still TTC, keep trying don't give up hope xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh Kelly that is fantastic news!! Congratulations!

January is proving to be an excellent month for BFP's. Let's hope February follows suit! xx


----------



## Quaver

Smile4me said:


> Thanks hun :) How are you doing Quaver, its been a while. When did you have your HSG?

I had mine on 4th Nov.


Smile4me said:


> I have a completely blocked right tube and endometriosis WTF how can I have four kids and get pregnant in May and have all this Shit wrong with me???

:hugs:
Hopefully the HSG cleared all the rubbish on the left tube, and you'll ov from the left this cycle:flower:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Snl:
O no poor baby! Hope feel better really soon. :hugs: sorry hubby is upset with you. Time will come. Dont give up sweaty you could be :bfp: and its showing later then when you were pregnant with your daughter. :hugs:

Baby.wishing
Your welcome hun. I was frighten at first but soon to realize it was nothing just the hot flashes which I could live with. 

Caz&bob
Woo that must have been some mighty :sex: going on last night:rofl: BUT on the real no I never had anything like that happen to me sorry hun. I hope you feel better soon.

Winston:
:hi: hun how are you doing? All is well.

Kellyw1977:
Damnn I am just as excited as you right now :wohoo: congratulations to the both of you!

Mrphyemma:
:hi: hun how are you today. You are so right about January! All those prayers last month remember we were talking about January is the months and now it surely has been proven more ways then one! 

Quaver:

:hi: hun hope all is well.


----------



## snl41296

Low and behold girls AF showed today a day early but showed up never late always on time or a day early :cry::cry: I am actually ok didnt cry at all, I think b/c I am so dam sick I cant really think of crying I am too drained from being sick. I tell ya, I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ON KEY this is just F$%^*EN rediculous!!!!!!!! I mean WTF is goign on. DH said NO WAYYYYYYYY like are u kidding me? I said yea I like to lie about this shit! He said hey Li, We have another 2 months till we see the FS.:cry: and to top it off READY FOR THIS DOWNER, If the jets win tonight they go to the superbowl and guess what! Steve will be AWAY AT DALLAS :dohh::cry::dohh: WHEN I OVULATE so from the 4th to the 7th he will be gone! I should be ovulating the 7th YUP F*&^ ME! :cry::cry:


----------



## wanting2010

snl- I'm so sorry hon. :hugs:

AF also showed up for me today. I'm excited to start my next Clomid cycle. Hoping and praying 150 mg will do the trick for me since I didn't ovulate on 50 or 100!


----------



## mrphyemma

:hugs:Oh snl I'm so sorry babe. When I saw those lines on your tests I really thought that January was going to be your month too.:hugs:

I hope the Jets lose tonight so DH will be around at O time but if not just make sure you get lots in before he goes and jump him as soon as he returns :thumbup:

35, I am good thanks, still waiting on AF so I can get back on the clomid :dohh: I'm so impatient! How are you honey? Any more news on your cousin? x


----------



## Becks88

Hey guys, I start my very first round of Clomid tomorrow! I' have to day it from days 2-6 of my period. What can I expect side effects wise? I've obviously read the patient information leaflet but i'd rather hear about personal experiences. Also, has anybody ever had or heard about anybody having success first time with Clomid? I have PCOS and have very erratic cycles if any at all so could be a waiting a while to start round 2 if round 1 does not work first time!


----------



## KellyW1977

Becks88 said:


> Hey guys, I start my very first round of Clomid tomorrow! I' have to day it from days 2-6 of my period. What can I expect side effects wise? I've obviously read the patient information leaflet but i'd rather hear about personal experiences. Also, has anybody ever had or heard about anybody having success first time with Clomid? I have PCOS and have very erratic cycles if any at all so could be a waiting a while to start round 2 if round 1 does not work first time!

GOOD LUCK !! xx I had very little in the way of side effects, I had hot flushes but that was it, take them at night hun as that seems to reduce the effects . I finally got my BFP today!! round two of Clomid at 12DPO, so im all for it xx try not stress and have fun! xxt


----------



## winston83

Congrats kelly great inspiration xxx
I didn't really have side effects took mine before bed to sleep through them xx


----------



## wanting2010

Becks- good luck with your first round!! Side effects will vary from person to person, but for me I didn't have really terrible side effects. The main things I experienced were hot flashes, headaches, and some dizziness. And yes, I have heard of people getting pregnant on their first round. My best friend is currently 30 weeks pregnant; she tried for 10 months without assistance and got pregnant on her 11th month and first round of Clomid. =)


----------



## daviess3

Kelly congrats i got mine last week its soooooo exciting!!! just keeping fxd sticky bean stays!!

Becks I have seen few girls get preg on 1st round every1s diff hun its certainly poss, same as side effects diff with every1 most of us take it at nit to avoid them!! I had hot flashes at nit, weight gain like 1 and half stone!!! an feeling hungary but thats it!! Some peoplwe lose weight i wasnt that lucky!! x


----------



## KellyW1977

daviess3 said:


> Kelly congrats i got mine last week its soooooo exciting!!! just keeping fxd sticky bean stays!!
> 
> Becks I have seen few girls get preg on 1st round every1s diff hun its certainly poss, same as side effects diff with every1 most of us take it at nit to avoid them!! I had hot flashes at nit, weight gain like 1 and half stone!!! an feeling hungary but thats it!! Some peoplwe lose weight i wasnt that lucky!! x

Yay for you too!! xx How far along are you? x


----------



## daviess3

Snl soz hun keepin fxd jets dont win lol!! chin up chicken it will happen!! I think ur hubby deserves the jets to lose for being horrible! haha xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Snl: 
damnn I am so sorry hun. Now I feel as bad as you. I wanted it to be your month so bad. I am sorry. :hugs:

wanting:
well been you said your happy af showed up then I am as happy as you are so you can start your new cycle again! Good luck sweaty!

Mrphyemma
I know what you mean about being impatient. When I had my mc feb.14, 2010 I cycle didnt show up until May. Three months later and the doctor told me it should show up within two weeks damn liar he was. 
AS for my cousin here is the link: https://www.royalgazette.com/article/20110122/NEWS03/701229957

Becks88
:hi: :wave: good luck here some :dust: for you!

Kelly
Wow I am still over the moon!


----------



## KellyW1977

Thanks me 2!! Im just sat here feeling nervous lol, cant wait to be able to phone the docs in the morning,


----------



## caz & bob

congrats kelly x x x


----------



## daviess3

Hi Kelly im 5 weeks on tues really really early days!! My docs all confirmed it an ps ur prog results look fab to me mine were like 17!! Not sure about this month my doc said over 40 is what u want!! I hope this is start for clomid girls!! I been over to clomid graduate but feel scared lol i no its stupid! dont feel like i am pregnant enough!! Or dont want to tempt fate!! Feel like i dont like to talk bout preg here coz dont want to upset any1 an dont want to go over there as im not as pregnant as every1 else!! x


----------



## mrphyemma

davies, I can only speak for myself but I'm not offended in the slightest about you discussing your pregnancy here in the clomid club. If anything seeing all these BFP's flooding in brings hope to us ladies.
I know exactly what you mean about not knowing where to post though. After I had my spotting I felt I couldn't post on the pregnancy boards as it would bring a downer on all the excited new Mum's. I couldn't post on the miscarriage threads as I wasn't sure I would miscarry and I didn't want to rub my pregnancy in the faces of those still ttc. I felt very isolated. Please don't feel like you can't talk on here and if you want to pm me at all for a moan or a rant, feel free xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Ooh just a thought, there is a thread in the pregnancy section called Pregnancy after a loss. PAL. They may be just the people to talk to right now. Hopefully in a few weeks time you will feel much more confident about your pregnancy my lovely x


----------



## mrphyemma

35, If I have to wait 3 months for AF to arrive like you did I will go insane!!!!!


----------



## daviess3

Thanks Emma ur a sweetie, thats so how i feel im going to look for that thread! Just so you no after my neg preg test it took no more than couple of weeks for my af to arrive!! xx


----------



## baby.wishing

congrats kelly x x :yipee:


----------



## Delilahsown

mrphyemma said:


> 35, If I have to wait 3 months for AF to arrive like you did I will go insane!!!!!

Hey Em! After my first m/c - it took 3 months for me to get af back, and even then, it was never the same. anywhere from 33-52 cycle days. When I started clomid, they actually put me on provera to get it kick started. But after that one time, they had been pretty regular. After this last m/c I had - af showed approx 4 weeks to the day that I stopped spotting from the m/c. if its been awhile if you need provera to get it started- let me know. i'd be willing to send you mine =)


----------



## 35_Smiling

mrphyemma said:


> 35, If I have to wait 3 months for AF to arrive like you did I will go insane!!!!!

trust me i was insane myself because i was bleeding the whole damn three months. I left Bermuda to stay with my sister in Taxes because I was so depressed from May 3 to July 5th. i was all jacked up trust me. the first second week in May is when it stopped. when i came home in July that's when I got the fibroide taken out and right after that the doc said heres some clomids and I can start ttc right away. i hope the :witch: pays her respect really soon.


----------



## baby.wishing

congrats davies x x


----------



## snl41296

congrats kelly


----------



## baby.wishing

hi ladies can someone help im trying to put my ticker up on here but it doesnt seem to be working for me thank you


----------



## mrphyemma

Thank you Ladies. Delilahsown thanks for the offer of the provera. If AF hasn't shown in a few weeks I may take you up on that, as it is it is only 3 weeks 2 days since my MC and not quite 2 weeks since the bleeding stopped so still time for her to show yet.

baby.wishing I aren't the best person to advise you on putting tickers on but after you have made the ticker you should be able to copy and paste the code into your signature. It has to be the right sort of code for the forum though and this is where I come unstuck. I THINK it is the bb code but correct me if I'm wrong ladies. Hope this helps x


----------



## winston83

Morning girls can't believe how quickly the weekend goes hate Monday mornings lol hope ur all okay and had a good weekend xx


----------



## keepsmiling

U tested yet winston xx


----------



## daviess3

Come on Winston test xx fxd 4 u x


----------



## Quaver

Congratulations Kelly:wohoo:


----------



## snl41296

:hi: girls doing ok CD1 today like I said yesterday Im way too sick to even think of crying about it. I am not even working out today :cry: AF + being sooooooo sick is just not a good combo if you ask me. its 4 degrees here this wonderful day :rofl: I HATE NY AND I HATE THIS DAM WEATHER!


----------



## winston83

No not tested yet feeling a bit crampy so will give it a couple of days reckon witch will be here tomorrow though x


----------



## snl41296

winston83 said:


> No not tested yet feeling a bit crampy so will give it a couple of days reckon witch will be here tomorrow though x

praying for u winston


----------



## KellyW1977

Fx Winston, I feel crampy and af was due tomoz but got my :bfp: yesterday so your still in! xxxx


----------



## daviess3

Me to i had on off cramps Winston ys never know!! hope u feel better snl!! xx


----------



## babyloulou

Just wanted to pop on and say good luck Winston!! I hope this is it for you :dust: :dust:


----------



## winston83

Thanks baby xxxxx


----------



## Simi78

Hello ladies...congrats to you all BFPs and GL for you winston....hopefully it will be us next...
Well im feeling umm ok...on a natural cycle and been getting alot of Bding in...havent monitored OV either...just needed a break from all the sticks and stuff...
NO AF yet and had sore boobs last week and feeling sick but feel ok now....im on day 41...i do have irregular periods tho...
I hope im in with some of you ladies this month!!!!!
xxxxx


----------



## KellyW1977

Fx Simi xx


----------



## Smile4me

Winston when are you testing, your killing me!!!!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Killing me too Win!!! :)

Fingers crossed for you too Simi, are you testing?

Well afm I have had some spotting today so hoping it is AF making an entrance.


----------



## daviess3

em how exciting hun fxd new start hun xx good luck simi to xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all well my oh has started on my hall the floor tile are down it looks lovely woopp and i still have this pressure pain down below x x x x


----------



## daviess3

hi caz fxd for you sounds good hun!! My oh is doing my head in! I no im moody but man he is well stroppy!!!!! xx


----------



## Simi78

Emma - Hiya, i am not testing yet ....i know i need to but im really scared i dont want to see that neg again!!! maybe its a little soon...
Thanks Kelly & Davies

Winston, what going on girl...come on TEST!
xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Awww Simi!!! You disappoint me so much too! :) Nevermind telling Winston to test, get peeing on a stick of your own.!! Fingers crossed ladies x


----------



## Joyful09

Hello ladies...hope everyone is well
Davies glad to see you here and am so happy for you look forward to all pregnancy details
Snl...have you made up with DH? He won't be away now in Feb right?
Caz...new floor sounds good fx for BFP
Winston...you too fx for BFP
Congrats Kelly so happy to hear your good news
Emma...glad you can get started onto a new cycle
35smiling...how you feeling you are getting to the end if your cycle


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies just wanted to stop by and c how every 1 is doing...i c theres more testing in a few days good luck to every1....

davies- how r u doing? anything new going on with you?

asfm- same thing with everything, still tired,still cramping,still not sick or any of that yet...


----------



## Simi78

lol Emma yes i will...maybe in a few days


----------



## snl41296

Joyful09 said:



> Hello ladies...hope everyone is well
> Davies glad to see you here and am so happy for you look forward to all pregnancy details
> Snl...have you made up with DH? He won't be away now in Feb right?
> Caz...new floor sounds good fx for BFP
> Winston...you too fx for BFP
> Congrats Kelly so happy to hear your good news
> Emma...glad you can get started onto a new cycle
> 35smiling...how you feeling you are getting to the end if your cycle

yes we made up and I know I am so excited LMAO inside me that is :blush:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Joyful09 said:


> 35smiling...how you feeling you are getting to the end if your cycle

I am doing Grrreeeaaatt!!! thanks for asking. The :witch: may pay her respects Friday, January 28 well....that's if those :spermy: didn't reach its destination:haha:


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> Joyful09 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies...hope everyone is well
> Davies glad to see you here and am so happy for you look forward to all pregnancy details
> Snl...have you made up with DH? He won't be away now in Feb right?
> Caz...new floor sounds good fx for BFP
> Winston...you too fx for BFP
> Congrats Kelly so happy to hear your good news
> Emma...glad you can get started onto a new cycle
> 35smiling...how you feeling you are getting to the end if your cycle
> 
> yes we made up and I know I am so excited LMAO inside me that is :blush:Click to expand...

I am glad you two are working it out...lol is funny that now we are married we can't just leave the house and go home to our OWN apartments:dohh: like when we were dating! :haha:


----------



## winston83

Cd1 today witch came in the middle of the night&#58369;&#58385;&#58387;&#58376;&#58401;


----------



## Quaver

winston83 said:


> Cd1 today witch came in the middle of the night&#58369;&#58385;&#58387;&#58376;&#58401;

:hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Sorry Winston hun! Its so bloody unfair!
Sma im good have nausea sometimes nothing like in that first week find it worse as a passenger in car! I keep getting cramps in evening its like trapped wind/period pain im hoping its nothing but had enough of worrying about it im going to gp today an im gonna demand bloodtest!! Fxd other than that no major symptoms!! Taking my progesterone so that gives you tons of cm! Got really sore throat stuffy nose and cant sleep past 5 am!!! Hope ur ok hun.
Smiling when u testing>? x


----------



## mrphyemma

Awww Win, I'm so so sorry my lovely. I had my hopes up for you hun. Fingers crossed this cycle is ours xxx


----------



## babyloulou

So sorry Winston :-(


----------



## snl41296

winston83 said:


> Cd1 today witch came in the middle of the night&#58369;&#58385;&#58387;&#58376;&#58401;

:hug: that sucks. we are a day apart winston :flower:


----------



## baby.wishing

hi everyone just a quick question i never get cpamps when af is due so she just shows up with no sign i am currently 8dpo and have had a few cramps since yesterday can clomid give you cramps even is af aint due yet thanks x x


----------



## Delilahsown

hi gal! 

Sorry af got you win! :hugs:

How is everyone doing this morning???

Babylou!!! So nice to see you! I was looking at your ticker- has your peanut not made his entrance yet???


----------



## ttcbaby117

LouLou - so good to see you hun! 

Win - so sorry af gotcha!


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Delilan and ttcbaby :hi: Nope no sign of bubs here yet! I'm two days overdue and he hasn't even engaged yet! I have a sweep on Thursday to try and induce it. NIce to see you girls too- as ever fingers crossed for you all :dust: :hugs: :dust:


----------



## winston83

Hopefully it wnt be much longer till bubs makes an appearance xxx


----------



## brillbride

baby.wishing said:


> hi everyone just a quick question i never get cpamps when af is due so she just shows up with no sign i am currently 8dpo and have had a few cramps since yesterday can clomid give you cramps even is af aint due yet thanks x x

 dont know the answer to your question but just thought i had to tell u that I am also cd 22 and 8dpo---twins!!!


----------



## lisaf

baby.wishing said:


> hi everyone just a quick question i never get cpamps when af is due so she just shows up with no sign i am currently 8dpo and have had a few cramps since yesterday can clomid give you cramps even is af aint due yet thanks x x

Some girls seem to get more cramps with clomid. I never cramped before my period before starting clomid. While I got more twinges/cramps... I did not get AF-type cramping until right before my period came while on clomid (maybe a day before at most). When I got my BFP, I did notice AF-like cramping right after my positive test (blood test with a level of 7 HCG... so too early for most home tests to pick up). 
So it MIGHT be a good sign, but it is one of those things that seems to vary a lot between women.


----------



## baby.wishing

hi brill looks like we are both going through the same thing right at the same time so yeah twins by the looks of it good luck and hope u get you BFP soon loads of baby :dust:


----------



## baby.wishing

brillbride said:


> baby.wishing said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone just a quick question i never get cpamps when af is due so she just shows up with no sign i am currently 8dpo and have had a few cramps since yesterday can clomid give you cramps even is af aint due yet thanks x x
> 
> dont know the answer to your question but just thought i had to tell u that I am also cd 22 and 8dpo---twins!!!Click to expand...

omg how funny i am also taking clomid days 2-6


----------



## Firefox

Hey everyone, sorry the witch got you win. Hope everyone else is ok!

I've had cramps pretty much since my predicted ov day, Im around 13dpo now and they've gone - weird!!! Was expecting af last night but the witch hasnt got me yet! I stupiidly tested the last two days both bfns... I got my CD21 (actually went CD23/ 7DPO) blood test results and progesterone was 17 - another borderline ov :( not good at all, Im really doubting now that I ov'd at all!!

Im not sure whether to up the dose of clomid next month or to stay at 50mg?! Im waiting for my FS receptionist to get back to me with a message from my fs but think af will show before they do. Do any of the experts on here understand my blood test results? I know that progesterone should be above 30 on a medicated cycle just wondering what the others mean?:

FSH 4.7nmol
LH 9.3nmol
Oestradoil 361pmcl
Progesterone 17nmol


----------



## lisaf

I only know what LH and FSH should be on CD3... sorry! :(

With a progesterone level of 17 though you DID ovulate... non-ovulatory levels are like 1 or 2


----------



## Firefox

Hey thanks lisa, I thought that they had to be above 30 to def indicate ovulation? Im not sure what borderline ovulation really means!!!


----------



## lisaf

Many many doctors say they can't 'confirm' ovulation unless its 30. But thats just silly... if it was a 6, ok I'd see why they weren't too sure, but a 17 indicates something happened. (I've heard doctors say they couldnt' confirm ovulation when the level was a 28 and drawn at 5dpo, lol)
Around here, 'borderline' usually means that ovulation occured but the levels are not up to those known to be present for a successful pregnancy.
Basically when they came up with the baseline levels, they did it by testing hundreds of women at CD21... then they waited to see which ones were pregnant and looked at what levels their progesterone was at and that became the baseline.

Progesterone helps prepare the lining for implantation and of course keeps it from shedding. If the levels are not up enough, its possible that the lining may not be right for implantation (so implantation may not happen or may try and fail). Its also possible that your levels will drop sooner and even if implantation happens, your levels may drop too low for your corpus luteum to recover enough to sustain the pregnancy and you may start shedding your lining.
BUT... there are women who implant just fine, and whose bodies get the signal that they're pregnant and the corpus luteum hadn't started to decline yet and it starts pumping out extra progesterone and sustains the pregnancy just fine.
These are all just possibilities, you know? It doesn't mean you have little to hope for.

Anyway, I'm not a doctor, thats just my understanding from all the research I did on it!
And I do think it was a major part of my problem since the 2 times I got lines on tests, I started to spot (right on time for my pre-AF spotting) so it seemed like my lining was breaking down and my corpus luteum was already failing/gone by the time implantation happened.


----------



## hlynn

wow lisaf u sure do know ur stuff! i had no idea about any of that..i was always worried about my lining on clomid..but my dr always said my progesterone levels were great but she never did tell me a number..they would just call n tell me either i did or didnt ovulate..and when i went for my one appointment she said that my progesterone levels were really high..so does that say anything about my lining?


----------



## lisaf

hlynn -- hmm, progesterone does prepare the lining, making the conditions right and keeps it from shedding long enough for implantation to happen and communicate with your body not to stop the progesterone.
BUT, I think it still needs to be a certain thickness and I think most of that happens before the progesterone is present. A follicle scan done near ovulation usually also measures the thickness of your lining... 10mm is the minimum ideal prior to ovulation.
Low doses of clomid don't usually have a dramatic effect on your lining for most women. The higher the dose or the more consecutive clomid cycles you do, the more likely it can negatively affect your lining. At least thats my understanding of it all!

I'd find out your actual levels if you can... some doctors think one level is great and another doctor may not agree. Usually if they say 'great' its at least the minimum they like to see (30 in the UK) .. if they say 'fine' it may not be quite that high.


----------



## hlynn

she told me they were great..and i will for sure try and find out the levels when i call again..the reason i thought there was a problem is because i was having 3 day periods (which isnt a huge concern mine are always pretty short) but they were very light, all dark brown mucousy looking and i only need one pad a day and that one wasnt even full..so with those kinds of AFs i was like wait this isnt right..no red blood at all? this last one was even darker brown and even lighter..so thats when i decided for sure i was taking a break..i am on cd 15 today and am still doing opks to see if/when i ovulate..today i got a pretty dark one (i know its not completely positive) but even on clomid i never got a really positive one..it just gets really really close to the same color and then goes negative again the next day..here is mine from today..i hope its darker tomorrow :wacko:
https://img203.imageshack.us/img203/5200/sam1814p.jpg


----------



## Firefox

Thanks Lisa, what you have said does make alot of sense. I wont completely give up hope! You are such an expert, you really should consider becoming a FS!!

On my previous clomid cycles where I had borderline progesterone my LP was noticably short (between 7-11 days). If something has happened this cycle the fact that I think I might be 13 dpo today (because of FF prediction on my temp shift- I could possibly be 10dpo if I did ov last day of ewcm) shows a bit of an improvement, that is if i did ov properly! 

Is it possible that I dont actually release an egg and my corpus luteum just disintergtates somehow? It might explain why Ive never had a conclusive ovualtion blood test result or a positive opk! Im just thinking how else can af show each cycle if something hasnt happened?

Also do you know if what time of day you go for a progesterone test can effect the result? I went in the afternoon but have read its possibly best to go first thing in the morning before eating?

If you were me would you up the clomid dosage this month or give it another go at 50mg? Im on a bit of a deadline with all this as Im working to the worst case scenario that the effects of my drilling op will only last for 6 months!


----------



## snl41296

hlynn thats sooooooooooooooo :bfp: congrats mama. that was mine with DD


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well been the gym again today and my oh has finished the floor now so go to get some new skirting boards and wall paper and a nice rug then all done i will take a pic of the floor and post it tomorrow helen that opk looks good hun maybe tomoz will be a + hun x x x


----------



## snl41296

snl41296 said:


> hlynn thats sooooooooooooooo :bfp: congrats mama. that was mine with DD

wait are they OPK's? or HPT's? im confussed :wacko:


----------



## keepsmiling

Is it ok to hang around here for a little while even tho I'm bot on clomid
as terence isn't a injectables club lol x


----------



## snl41296

keepsmiling said:


> Is it ok to hang around here for a little while even tho I'm bot on clomid
> as terence isn't a injectables club lol x

i stopped clomid this cycle but made awesome friends here So i am stayign here whether they like it or now :haha:


----------



## lisaf

hlynn - I think its a great idea to take a break from the clomid. If you never get a positive on an OPK, you might want to try a few different brands. Some brands didn't work for me and I found one that worked perfect. I also tested 2x a day to make sure I didn't miss my surge.

firefox - Progesterone definitely fluctuates throughout the day. I always had mine checked in the morning before eating and my levels were still borderline :dohh: lol, so it might not be that big of a difference. You do need to be 7dpo so if the blood test was possibly done a few days early then its possible your level got higher (though if you were within 3 days, I don't think you can assume it got up to 30.. it might have got very close though but just hard to say with much certainty).

It is really unlikely that you would have a temp shift, progesterone increase and get AF within a 'reasonable' time afterwards and not have ovulated. That doesn't guarantee egg quality etc, but some kind of egg was almost certainly released. (I had a friend here on BnB doing injectibles who had 6 follicles.. had a trigger shot which is supposed to guarantee ovulation... but her progesterone never went up, her temp didn't rise and she didn't get AF.. so she didn't release those eggs or the follicles on her scan were empty) Its hard to say without a fully monitored cycle what exactly is happening so there is some guesswork and I don't know everything about what happens in cycles etc.

I do know that OPKs can be hard to find the right kind for your body and some people have short surges so they have to test multiple times a day. So not getting a positive OPK doesn't necessarily mean anything... getting one is a great sign of course, lol! But if you're not getting them, I'd try a different brand for sure! And test 2x a day if you can!

If I were in your shoes, I would probably up the clomid dose. Its a tough call though and depends on what you can handle. Basically the risk of upping the clomid dose besides overstimulation (which could put out out of commission for a while and lose the rest of your window from the drilling! Also not sure if the drilling makes you more prone to overstimulation, or if it would make the effects of overstimulation worse etc) is the chance of multiples. My GYN wouldn't let me take 100mg because he said it would increase the risk of multiples and didn't think my progesterone was an issue. My FS wanted me on 100mg, but when he saw I had 4 follicles he said he didn't want me to try an conceive this cycle unless I was open to the idea of a selective reduction in case all 4 took. SO... there are factors that you'd have to decide for yourself in there, that all depend on your personal tolerance for risk and if you'd be able to face the worst possible outcome etc. 
A safer option would be to do another cycle at 50mg, but get progesterone checked at 5dpo, 7dpo, and 9dpo. That would give you a bigger picture of whats going on but lots of docs think thats a waste of time so your doc would have to agree to it. You could also see if they'd give you progesterone suppositories to try out during your 2ww (it would affect your blood test results though so it might be an either/or choice). The frustrating part about the progesterone suppositories is you don't want to stop them if you are pregnant, but they usually keep your period away... so you hear stories about 18dpo positive tests and don't want to stop them... its kind of frustrating to be stuck in that limbo of whether to stop them or not.


----------



## Smile4me

I'm staying too ;) Not on Clomid but will see if the HSG worked sooo... I think we've all made friends :0)


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Firefox. I had my 7dpo bloods done 5 times (medicated and none-medicated). My none-medicated levels were always in the 20's and my fs said this meant I probably wasn't ovulating. On 50mg clomid my levels were still in the 20's so I was upped to 100 and my levels went up to 69! I think you should definitely up the dose to 100mg if AF appears.
I forget about most of the other things you were tetsed for but I think FSH is an indication of your egg reserves and anything under ten is very good.
Hope this helped xx


----------



## mrphyemma

All you ladies on a clomid break are still clomid ladies at heart and it wouldn't be the same without you....... don't go anywhere!!!!!


----------



## Firefox

Thanks for all of your help and advice lisa, its crazy the amount of variables that can effect things! One things for sure I never really thought about over stimulation before and how it could put me out of action for that length of time, I think I might give it another month on 50mg just to be on the safe side. Ive managed to accumulate two blood test forms from the docs so will def make good use of them next cycle :)

Thanks again for all of your help...please stay around here when little one is born, Im not sure what we'd all do without you! :)


----------



## keepsmiling

Awww thanks illstay for now but of anyone has a problem plz let me no x


----------



## Firefox

Hey thanks em, just seen your reply! Im scared of overstimulation now so might stick with the 50mg, my risk appetite isnt that great at the moment..I'd be crushed to be out completely will have to do some googling!! I'll def check out what you've said about FSH and let you know what I find, it sounds good! Its soo hard to know what to do when you cant see inside whats going on!! Esp when docs etc arent very helpful!! Hope you are doing ok xx


----------



## lisaf

Firefox - I don't want to scare you off 100mg... I just know its possible though I only recall one girl in the club here overstimulating on 100mg (can't remember who).


----------



## mrphyemma

Was it Isi Buttercup by any chance?


----------



## hlynn

snl41296 said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> hlynn thats sooooooooooooooo :bfp: congrats mama. that was mine with DD
> 
> wait are they OPK's? or HPT's? im confussed :wacko:Click to expand...

that was an opk :) lol i wish it was a hpt but not that lucky yet :winkwink:
anyway thats my opk from today and on internet cheapies that is almost always the darkest i get them..even when the progesterone tests show i ovulate..so i am gonna try some different brands i might even go out to the store today and see what i can find..i am sick of just guessing whether or not i ovulate! lol


----------



## Firefox

Lisa you havent scared me off, think maybe I just need to be 100% sure the 50mg doesnt work before moving on. Id rather know all the facts before jumping in and ruining all my chance if you know what I mean. As I dont know what my womb lining is like either the higher dose might effect that badly too. Best case scenario for me would be to stick with the 50mg but get a fully monitored cycle with my FS I reckon. Chances of that are slim so will have to decide what Im doing when AF shows....its soo difficult to know what to do for the best. My previous history of upping the dose (before the drilling) didnt work, my progesterone tests came back at 5.7nmol CD21 & 1.7nmol CD7!!! Thats another reason why Im slightly dubious about upping it...wish I could get that crystal ball out :)


----------



## 35_Smiling

(she's my babygirl yorkie )

I feel so behind with the current events here on bnb. Our time difference is almost a day apart:dohh:

Winston: Boo I am so sorry she came. :hugs:

Quaver: :hi:

Daviess: I am going to test when my af is late. She should pay her respects this Friday, Jan. 28th. 

Mrmphyemma: hi boo how are you doing. Anything yet&#8230;you know af&#8230;anything showing of her face too?

Babyloulou: how cute your siggie says the cutest thing&#8230;so any day now for you&#8230;:wohoo: boys they are always the last ones to leave the womb! :rolf:

Snl: hi hun all is well? How you feeling today? Snl :rofl: she was showing her opk :rofl: 

Baby.wishing: to answer your question it&#8217;s possible. But everyone is different after using clomid and it happens to me.

Delilahsown: :hi:

Ttcbaby: :hi:

Brillbride: :hi:

Lisa: :hi::wave: how are you?

Firefox: :hi: sorry hun I don&#8217;t have a clue&#8230;:blush:

Hlynn: :hi: good luck this cycle here some :dust: for you and get your :sex: on!

Caz&bob: :wave:

Keepsmiling: of cause you can hang around why would you want to leave us&#8230;the group&#8230; we wouldn&#8217;t even permit you too :rofl: :hugs:

Smile4me: :wave: don&#8217;t leave us ever well keepsmiling and you can but not right now at this moment in time :hugs:


----------



## snl41296

hlynn said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> hlynn thats sooooooooooooooo :bfp: congrats mama. that was mine with DD
> 
> wait are they OPK's? or HPT's? im confussed :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> that was an opk :) lol i wish it was a hpt but not that lucky yet :winkwink:
> anyway thats my opk from today and on internet cheapies that is almost always the darkest i get them..even when the progesterone tests show i ovulate..so i am gonna try some different brands i might even go out to the store today and see what i can find..i am sick of just guessing whether or not i ovulate! lolClick to expand...

:haha: My IC OPK's are greeen thats why I asked the HPT's are blue


----------



## 35_Smiling

Ooooo hee hee:haha:


----------



## Joyful09

Lisaf...so 10mm for the lining? Mine at cd 12 was only 7, but my doctor didn't seem concerned.he said it was low but not under. I had a one day AF last cycle that's why I even asked him. Well I was afraid the clomid was hurting my lining. I took 100mg & had an iui. My AF is expected this sat and I am feeling like I am out. I am a little depressed but don't know where to go from here. I definitely ovulate with & without clomid according to FF, so I was wondering if I should pay the $526 to do injectables this cycle. For me that's alot of money and would only do it once but I can't help thinking it is worth a one time gamble.
Anybody have any advice?


----------



## Joyful09

Winston I am sorry to hear AF came...it is a downer I hope you can start to look forward to the next cycle with a BFP in mind. I didn't even get her yet but feel her coming so I am trying to prepare myself


----------



## snl41296

so for me SEXATHON starting Feb 5th on :rofl: I should ovulate the 7th/8th


----------



## brillbride

baby.wishing said:


> hi brill looks like we are both going through the same thing right at the same time so yeah twins by the looks of it good luck and hope u get you BFP soon loads of baby :dust:


yea we are def clomid twins---so cool if we could be bump buddies---i hope and pray....lots and lots of babydust :baby::yellow:

Alot of posts to catch up on there...

hi 35 and smiling

hi evreyones else:thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## lisaf

Joyful09 said:


> Lisaf...so 10mm for the lining? Mine at cd 12 was only 7, but my doctor didn't seem concerned.he said it was low but not under. I had a one day AF last cycle that's why I even asked him. Well I was afraid the clomid was hurting my lining. I took 100mg & had an iui. My AF is expected this sat and I am feeling like I am out. I am a little depressed but don't know where to go from here. I definitely ovulate with & without clomid according to FF, so I was wondering if I should pay the $526 to do injectables this cycle. For me that's alot of money and would only do it once but I can't help thinking it is worth a one time gamble.
> Anybody have any advice?

10mm is what they want at the time of ovulation. If you ovulated CD14 or later it probably got thick enough. I had light periods while on clomid too... even on my 2 cycle break from clomid my periods were not as heavy as I used to have. I have no idea what my lining was like on any of those cycles and only know my lining on the cycle with my BFP so I couldn't tell you what my bleed would have been like after a verified adequate lining, you know?

Tough call on the injectibles. I think it matters what your finances are, what your age is and how long you've been trying. If your problem isn't ovulation itself, I'm not sure they'd be worth it. I'd ask around on the assisted conception boards or the LTTTC boards and see what people's experiences have been. I only know the full details of one girl who ovulated on her own and did injectibles and don't know how typical her experience was. There is some stuff about injectibles that I wasn't aware of until I followed her on her cycle.


----------



## Joyful09

Thanks for your advice lisaf you are the best. I will ask around and I didn't even think about that yes 12mm on cd 12 & I ovulated on cd 15. That's good to hear I am not the only one with a super short AF.


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks 35, Sadly AF is messing me around. No sign of her today so either she is just taking her time or I was expelling what was left in my womb after the mc. We shall see if she appears tomorrow.


----------



## LaPinska

Hello ladies! I'm normally just a lurker on this forum but I have searched you out and stopped in to ask a question.

This is my first cycle of clomid 50mg cd 3-7 and I am now on cd 13.

I have hypothyroidism so my body runs cold normally, so my BBTs are usually very low. Pre-ovulation they are 96 to low 97's and then post-ovulatory they are high 97's-very low 98's.

This cycle since finishing my clomid, every morning my bbt has been above 98!! That is two whole degrees higher than usual- abnormally high actually.

Is this a normal occurence and does anyone else experience this phenomenon?

I am worried i will not be able to detect a temperature shift on my chart! :wacko:

thank you so much for reading and any response you can give is very much appreciated! :flower:


----------



## lisaf

LaPinska - most people's temps are higher while on the clomid but drop down prior to ovulation. Do you mean your temps were high for the days you were on it and maybe a day or two after it? 
If they have been high only after stopping it, I'm not aware that it means anything, but your temp should drop before ovulation even if its just for a day or two then go back up.
Any chance you are sick or something else could be messing with your temps?

(don't know much about thyroid issues so I'm not sure if thats a contributing factor here)


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi LaPinska,
I too have hypothyroidism and I am also cold blooded :) Usually while taking the clomid my pre-ovulation temps are higher than normal for a few days but then settle back down just before ovulation in time for me to see a shift.
Do you know if you are about to or have ovulated yet, Have you used opk's? I think you should see a significant enough shift. Good Luck x


----------



## LaPinska

ladies thank you for your quick replies!

Lisa- I was sick with the flu and running a fever for about 4 days but I have not been running a temperature for about 3 days and im feeling much better. I am getting these temps much later after finishing my clomid. I finished it on cd 7 and I am on cd 13 with crazy high temps! I should be ovulating anytime from today to cd 16. It couldn't be anything else :shrug: It has gone down about a 10th of a degree since yesterday so maybe it is starting to dip before ovulation??

mrphyemma- i am about to ovulate any time now. I unfortunately did not know my gyno was going to start me on clomid this cycle so i wasn't prepared. This is our first cycle ttc after a 4 month break while i got my health issues in order. I REALLY wish i had some OPKs though!!!! What a bad time not to have any!! If i do see a shift its probably going to be one hell of a rise (i HOPE) seeing how my waking temp is in the 98's.

This isnt the first strange thing thats happened to me with the clomid. First off, every night i took it, it acted as a tranquillizer and put me right to sleep afterwards. It is stronger than the muscle relaxers that i take for my fibromyalgia!! Second, it has given me TONS of EWCM. I normally get a lot anyway but never so early in my cycle. I started getting it the day after finishing my last dose. I thought it was supposed to give you less CM but i am lucky to have it effect me the opposite! Now it's doing this to my bbt. Eek! I don't know what to expect next!!


----------



## lisaf

hhhmmmm, hopefully a BFP is next! ;)


----------



## wanting2010

Starting Clomid 150 mg tonight...hoping and praying this does the trick!! :thumbup:


----------



## sma1588

ladies im sorry i dont mean to jump in here and through everyone off but can i please get some prayers today has been a very hard day. today i lost a close friend who was only 21. my OHs best friend and my bestfriends boyfriend. im a total mess today and i cant loose my baby too all of the family members and friends are taking it very hard. being only 5 weeks pregnant im trying to stay calm. we already lost one i dont want to loose another


----------



## wanting2010

sma1588 said:


> ladies im sorry i dont mean to jump in here and through everyone off but can i please get some prayers today has been a very hard day. today i lost a close friend who was only 21. my OHs best friend and my bestfriends boyfriend. im a total mess today and i cant loose my baby too all of the family members and friends are taking it very hard. being only 5 weeks pregnant im trying to stay calm. we already lost one i dont want to loose another

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that hon. :hugs: I can't imagine what you're going through!! Will definitely keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sma1588

thanks hun......this year has started out with me doing everything for every1 and helping close friends through rough times but i got the one thing ive wanted in return that no 1 else could give me and thats my baby i dont wanna loose


----------



## daviess3

Sma I'm so sorry I wondered where u had been! Don't or try not to cause yourself stress Hun, ur friend will be watching you now to! You'll be amazed at how ur maternal instinct will kick in an protect yr baby! I lost a dear friend 4 years ago in feb an it's so so hard my friend was suicide which made it 100 xx worse at the time for everyone coz noo e got it! Why such a waste of young life! But you no these things make us the people we are today! I hope ur oh ok, it will hit him hard! If you ever need to talk pls pm me xx


----------



## sma1588

we had a memorial type thing at the house for him tonight all lead by me. i can be so strong for others just not myself. every1 was smoking and stuff and all i could think about was my baby. today i didnt feel any pain in my tummy untill tonight, i guess i just shut down and didnt feel it


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: hw are u all well chilling today gym isn't open gutted so going to clean all the house and the car x x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Caz, fancy coming to clean my house too? I can't seem to get motivated!

Wanting, Good luck on the 150mg!

Sma, So sorry for the loss of your friend honey x


----------



## caz & bob

yes hun i will do if u lived closer haha x x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

And mine caz
my hubby is at work so I supose I'll have to do it haha xx


----------



## baby.wishing

brillbride said:


> baby.wishing said:
> 
> 
> hi brill looks like we are both going through the same thing right at the same time so yeah twins by the looks of it good luck and hope u get you BFP soon loads of baby :dust:
> 
> 
> yea we are def clomid twins---so cool if we could be bump buddies---i hope and pray....lots and lots of babydust :baby::yellow:
> 
> Alot of posts to catch up on there...
> 
> hi 35 and smiling
> 
> hi evreyones else:thumbup:
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

brillbride yeah i think bump buddies would be cool to who knows maybe we will get our :bfp: at the same time to


----------



## snl41296

:hi: girls hope everyone is well this morning

Sma, So sorry for the loss of your friend.

Davies Hope u are feeling well. I am getting better every day. dam cold knocked the shit out of me big time. DIdnt work out all week =/ hate it. I was going to go today after I drop DD to school but still my energy is not there. I want 100% of me and not half ass ya know. I am on CD 3 and cant wait to start this cycle. no meds no nothing just good ol' sex :rofl: Talked to my BF last night and she reussured me everything will be OK It was good to hear that.


----------



## brillbride

baby.wishing said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby.wishing said:
> 
> 
> hi brill looks like we are both going through the same thing right at the same time so yeah twins by the looks of it good luck and hope u get you BFP soon loads of baby :dust:
> 
> 
> yea we are def clomid twins---so cool if we could be bump buddies---i hope and pray....lots and lots of babydust :baby::yellow:
> 
> Alot of posts to catch up on there...
> 
> hi 35 and smiling
> 
> hi evreyones else:thumbup:
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> brillbride yeah i think bump buddies would be cool to who knows maybe we will get our :bfp: at the same time toClick to expand...

sma --im so so sorry:hugs:

baby wishing---we sure are twins because last night i went to bed and i could feel lots of light cramping....have had none 2day ( been working all day so havent had time 2 feel anything yet!! Im hoping and praying that it might be implantation...

a bit of Postive attitude cant do any harm..:happydance:


----------



## baby.wishing

brillbride said:


> baby.wishing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby.wishing said:
> 
> 
> hi brill looks like we are both going through the same thing right at the same time so yeah twins by the looks of it good luck and hope u get you BFP soon loads of baby :dust:
> 
> 
> yea we are def clomid twins---so cool if we could be bump buddies---i hope and pray....lots and lots of babydust :baby::yellow:
> 
> Alot of posts to catch up on there...
> 
> hi 35 and smiling
> 
> hi evreyones else:thumbup:
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> brillbride yeah i think bump buddies would be cool to who knows maybe we will get our :bfp: at the same time toClick to expand...
> 
> sma --im so so sorry:hugs:
> 
> baby wishing---we sure are twins because last night i went to bed and i could feel lots of light cramping....have had none 2day ( been working all day so havent had time 2 feel anything yet!! Im hoping and praying that it might be implantation...
> 
> a bit of Postive attitude cant do any harm..:happydance:Click to expand...

brillbride well i had a few light cramps this morning but nothing since my bbs feel a bit sensitive but nothing to bad and tired i dont think ive ever been so tired before well not long now im gonna test tomorrow 10dpo what about you when you gonna test


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hello everyone! How you are doing well today.:hugs:
Lapinska: :hi: i am sorry i dont have with clue in that area butttt good luck on this cycle. Here some :dust: for you
Sma: :hugs: i am so sorry for what you are going through...i have sent your family and friends a quite prayer.
Caz: :wave: have fun with that!


----------



## baby.wishing

hi 35-smiling how are you toay


----------



## Joyful09

Sma1588...sorry for your loss...you take care of yourself & that baby
Snl...glad you are feeling better
Billbride & baby wishing...it's nice to have someone so close with you on your cycle
I have 35smiling


----------



## 35_Smiling

baby.wishing said:


> hi 35-smiling how are you toay

 i am doing great thus far. just chillin on bnb


----------



## 35_Smiling

damnn i need to stay of bnb at the college. do you know its 12:54pm here and my class started at 12:30 OMG :dohh:gone now see you all later this evening...LATE FOR CLASS AGAIN!!! being on bnb is so addictive! :rofl: that is sad....bye for now all


----------



## baby.wishing

hi joyful yeah i know what you mean it is nice to have someone so close on your cycles as you are and hopefully get your :bfp: at the same time to


----------



## newlywedgal

Hello all I am new to this forum so not sure what I am doing. But here is my story.

I have been not, not trying for about 3 years now without even so much as a pregnancy scare. Regular cycle, 25 days like clockwork.

I got married last May and decided to see fertility specialist. He put me on Clomid CD 3-7, I go on for monitoring on or about day 13 and they instruct me when to take Ovidrel injection to induce ovulation.

This is my third cycle and I am pretty discouraged. If it doesn't work this time I may give up on this. I am going to go in a little later this month for ultrasound because my follicles are never mature on CD13 and I feel as if they are just guessing when I should take the injection. I am going to try cycle day 15 or something this month. Also planning to try preseed (maybe that will help). Any other suggestions???

I get headaches from the clomid too that won't go away.


----------



## baby.wishing

hi newlywed im not to sure cos i only get my cd21 progesterone test done but im sure there a a few ladies on here that can give you a bit of advice good luck


----------



## newlywedgal

What is COS (I don't know all the acronyms). I get the progesterone test as well about 7 days after injection. I guess they have me take it so that I can better plan around ovulation time? 

How long have you been TTC?


----------



## baby.wishing

sorry cos means (because) and i guess thats why they do monitor you so you can plan better and me and my dh has been ttc for 15 months now im taking clomid because since i came off depo provra i havn't od on my own so my body needs a bit of a kick i think


----------



## sma1588

thanks ladies, i dont know what i would do with out u! it will take awhile to accept the fact he wont get to hold our baby or b at our wedding but i think i can get through this...


35-u better stay off here at skool.good thing we dont have to give reasons at skool now
snl-hope ute doing good feelin better now.
davies-how r u hun whats going on


----------



## newlywedgal

Okay thanks baby.wishing! Well I will keep posted on results for this cycle...


----------



## newlywedgal

Congrats sma1588! How many cycles of clomid before BFP?


----------



## brillbride

baby.wishing said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby.wishing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby.wishing said:
> 
> 
> hi brill looks like we are both going through the same thing right at the same time so yeah twins by the looks of it good luck and hope u get you BFP soon loads of baby :dust:
> 
> 
> yea we are def clomid twins---so cool if we could be bump buddies---i hope and pray....lots and lots of babydust :baby::yellow:
> 
> Alot of posts to catch up on there...
> 
> hi 35 and smiling
> 
> hi evreyones else:thumbup:
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> brillbride yeah i think bump buddies would be cool to who knows maybe we will get our :bfp: at the same time toClick to expand...
> 
> sma --im so so sorry:hugs:
> 
> baby wishing---we sure are twins because last night i went to bed and i could feel lots of light cramping....have had none 2day ( been working all day so havent had time 2 feel anything yet!! Im hoping and praying that it might be implantation...
> 
> a bit of Postive attitude cant do any harm..:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> brillbride well i had a few light cramps this morning but nothing since my bbs feel a bit sensitive but nothing to bad and tired i dont think ive ever been so tired before well not long now im gonna test tomorrow 10dpo what about you when you gonna testClick to expand...

hi babywishing--was just going to ask you the same question? I am addicted to testing but this is the 1st month since i started TTC that i havent tested already...im am so temtped but im trying to hold out---il let u know if i test or not...i have had some more light cramps this evening...none now---im also experiencing tonnes of cm---way more than normal...not sure if it is a sign or if it is the clomid---so hard to know when its your 1st time...gd luk:happydance:xx

hi to everyone else...xxx


----------



## sma1588

newlywedgal said:


> Congrats sma1588! How many cycles of clomid before BFP?

2 of 100 mg. this time was cd 3-7 firt time on it was 2-6 but didnt work...well it did but i didnt get preg on that cycle


----------



## baby.wishing

hi brillbride well looks like we are both having everything at the same time i seem to have more cm than ever before so who knows my cramps have also gone for now i was gonna test tomorrow 10dpo but am getting nervous now im also a testing addict we will soon see im gonna test in the morning and gd luk to you to :dust: keep me posted xx


----------



## daviess3

HI girls i got my hcg results today for 20 dpo my hcg results were 783.3 one website i found said average is bout 800 another said average was 500!! So im quite happy still gonna do another one tom to double check that theres a nice increase!! xx


----------



## lisaf

yay davies!! thats a great level!!!!


----------



## sma1588

i wish they would tell me what my HCG levels r. but i dont get anything untill 9 weeks


----------



## daviess3

i had to argue for mine!!! xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Great news davies and may the numbers continue to multiply. This one is your forever baby! x


----------



## daviess3

Oh thanks girls I sure hope so!! Do you think those nos r good?? Has af showed yet Emma? Xx


----------



## sma1588

i think i might just have to do that too. i think im just gonna have my doc call me and not go through the nurses even if i have to come up with something to tell him. im so scared with all this stress ive had i wanna make sure something is going right with something


----------



## mrphyemma

No sign of AF. Blooming typical when you don't want her she is knocking down the door to get to you. Spiteful old witch!
On a brighter note I have an appt through to see my gynae again on Monday. I have to pray he will take pity on me and prescribe me some more clomid. More chances at making my miracle baby x


----------



## ANC

Oo I guess I need to join. I have PCOS, don't have periods without provera....first cycle of 50 clomid just failed, starting provera again and trying with 100...

clomid did give me a lot of side effects, I was miserable, so my dr. was going to switch me to another med, but it was $200 for 5 pills, so I decided back to the clomid..

anyone have no follicle growth on 50 but something on 100? I need a happy story


----------



## daviess3

I would just be honest hun, say exactly that! U had stress an now ur worried I said which is true I had been an still having the trapped wind/ period pain feel to my stomach! So I said after my to mc I just needed reassurance! Also as I'm taking prog I wouldn't bleed so I could have a missed mc! So I think they should be doing my levels!! At first one doc said no coz it costs to much money an I have only had 2 mc that's not very many!! I actually put in a complaint about him! Who did he think he was 2 mc! Was My life my babies that's a major thing! Am secondly I have worked an always have so does my husband I pay bloody tax why the he'll shouldn't I have a blood test!! I was furious!! Haha!! Anyway back Tom to pi*s off the doctor again an get another blood test hahaha off to bed nit girls xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi ANC, 50mg of clomid didn't work for me either but 100mg definitely does. Hope the 100mg is all you need now to get you that BFP x


----------



## sma1588

ya i have really good insurance and its all payed for anyways i dont c y they wont dont it. i feel like its my right to know whats going on with me and this baby. this stress is making my brain go crazy


----------



## ANC

Thanks Mr. P, man I hope! I'm trying to not get my hopes up but you know how that works.


----------



## Firefox

Morning everyone, I got another stark white BFN today :(! Im either 15dpo/ 12dpo with af round the corner or just didnt ov!! Why cant our bodies be simple & us know whats going on with them!! Its doing my head in this cycle!! My temps are a bit crazy too def not high enough to get a bfp! Just dont know what is going on...I must get myself some kind of cycle monitoring soon!


----------



## daviess3

Oh soz firefox! It's so heartbreaking sum months hey? But u will get there hun! I found out a friends girlfriend had one tube that was blocked! She has got pg with ivf after 6 years! I cried when I found out! There having s girl! It can happen an will happen xxx


----------



## baby.wishing

morning girls well i decided to test this morning and got a :bfn: feeling a bit down just need to wait and see now if af shows to start round 2 good luck to everyone waiting to test

sorry firefox i know it can be hard sometimes :hugs:

brillbride keep me posted good luck hope you get your :bfp: xx


----------



## KittyCat82

Hello ladies-I need a bit of advice re:clomid and was wondering if someone could help? Hubby and I have been ttc since March 2010 ( not used contraception since Jan 2010 but think we were a bit out first couple of months) saw FS in December after having all tests (inc HSG, SA etc-all results "excellent") and she suggested trying for longer on own or clomid. Opted for clomid and started 50mg this cycle days 2-6. I am now on day 12 and having tracking (had it Mon, Wed and back again tomorrow) Anyway, I was wondering if anyone could help with the following:

1) With tracking on Wed, nurse said that I had 2 follicles on left and 1 large on right-does this sound ok? (I am going to ask for measurements tomorrow) I thought clomid made you produce a few?

2) It didnt sound like I am that close to ovulating yet-does clomid normally shorten your cycle? I had hoped as mine can be 32-35 days.

3) In mean time we are just dtd every other day-is this right? However, I am VERY dry down there(Sorry-TMI!!!)-I am trying EPO, cough medicine and grapefruit juice and pre conceive but still uncomfortable-any tips?!

4) I feel CRAP-headaches, hot flushes, emotional but mostly knackered-does anyone else feel like this?

5) Lastly, anyone had success with, I suppose we are 'unexplained' and clomid?

Sorry for all the questions and thanks in advance!! x


----------



## Quaver

KittyCat82 said:


> 1) With tracking on Wed, nurse said that I had 2 follicles on left and 1 large on right-does this sound ok? (I am going to ask for measurements tomorrow) I thought clomid made you produce a few?

It varies. I usually produce one or two.


> 2) It didnt sound like I am that close to ovulating yet-does clomid normally shorten your cycle? I had hoped as mine can be 32-35 days.

It shortens the cycle if it works:thumbup:
But again, it varies from person to person/cycle to cycle.


> 3) In mean time we are just dtd every other day-is this right? However, I am VERY dry down there(Sorry-TMI!!!)-I am trying EPO, cough medicine and grapefruit juice and pre conceive but still uncomfortable-any tips?!

Have you tried Preseed? (Sperm friendly lubricant).


> 4) I feel CRAP-headaches, hot flushes, emotional but mostly knackered-does anyone else feel like this?

The side effects are less if you take them at night to sleep most of it off. Also, full stomach is better than empty stomach. Don't skip dinner:winkwink:


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi Quaver-Thanks for the info and tips! I am not using pre seed but pre conceive which is basically the same. I guess tomorrows tracking will tell more as I will be cd13. Good luck for your IUI! x


----------



## brillbride

Hi girls , did a test this morning (cd 24 and 10dpo) and got a BFP---cant believe it....:happydance: on cloud niine....a line came up on the IC test so i did a superdrug with SMU and got a much clearer pink line....havent had a line in so long....

babywishing---im sorry u got BFN---but with my last pregnancy i found out 11 dpo so your not out yet

having lots of light cramping


----------



## ttcbaby117

congrats brillbride...did you use clomid? Did you temp also?


----------



## KellyW1977

Congrats Brillbride H&H 9 months for you xx


----------



## brillbride

ttcbaby117 said:


> congrats brillbride...did you use clomid? Did you temp also?

hi ttc baby--thanks---yea 50mg clomid 2-6...first time on it---used softcups/ tiny amount of preseed... I did temp....i did just about everything.....did the SMEP plan!

very early days so just going to keep praying its a sticky one


----------



## baby.wishing

congrats brillbride im so happy for you h+h 9 months


----------



## brillbride

I really hope u test positive 2mor baby wishing---its still very early


----------



## lisaf

yay brillbride!!!! Congrats!!!


Firefox - I think with your progesterone levels that AF will come... but maybe you're only 12dpo right now then? If so, then your progesterone probably got higher, right? So one positive! No matter what, you at least have a normal LP this time. I don't see how you could have not ovulated with those levels though :hugs: hang in there!!!


----------



## baby.wishing

brillbride said:


> I really hope u test positive 2mor baby wishing---its still very early

at the moment brillbride im staying positive the last time i did a test on the baby i mc i only got a faint line the day my af was due so fx ill get some luck soon


----------



## mrphyemma

Wow!! Congratulations brillbride!! Another one for January!! There are going to be loads of October clomid babies!!!
All this good news is making me desperate to get back on the crazy train again. Come on AF!!!!!! x


----------



## ttcbaby117

awesome brillbride...congrats! I cant wait for 2 more months before my dr will give me more clomid.


----------



## brillbride

baby.wishing said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> I really hope u test positive 2mor baby wishing---its still very early
> 
> at the moment brillbride im staying positive the last time i did a test on the baby i mc i only got a faint line the day my af was due so fx ill get some luck soonClick to expand...

thanks everyone--

babywishing--i think the light cramps you are having are a gd sign....i have light cramping and alot of CM which is weird....fingers crossed...xx


----------



## baby.wishing

brillbride said:


> baby.wishing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> I really hope u test positive 2mor baby wishing---its still very early
> 
> at the moment brillbride im staying positive the last time i did a test on the baby i mc i only got a faint line the day my af was due so fx ill get some luck soonClick to expand...
> 
> thanks everyone--
> 
> babywishing--i think the light cramps you are having are a gd sign....i have light cramping and alot of CM which is weird....fingers crossed...xxClick to expand...

brillbride thats whats really funny because im still getting light cramps and still got alot of cm i guess some just get a pos earlier than others but fingers crossed xx


----------



## baby.wishing

hi everyone my temps before i started clomid were all over the place but now they seem a bit more calm i think that they seem a bit low though can anyone tell me what they think please 

www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32b528


----------



## lisaf

look fine to me baby.wishing!! :)


----------



## baby.wishing

thanks lisa lets just hope it just to early for me to get my bfp!! O:)


----------



## daviess3

Brillbride welcome to jan bfps?? Soo exciting called gp today to get my 2nd blood an they said do it tom as most people actually double every 3 days so rather than stress myself out unnecessarily!! So tom it is! I wont get the bloody result though till mon!! So annoying! Im so nervous!! xx


----------



## baby.wishing

daviess3 said:


> Brillbride welcome to jan bfps?? Soo exciting called gp today to get my 2nd blood an they said do it tom as most people actually double every 3 days so rather than stress myself out unnecessarily!! So tom it is! I wont get the bloody result though till mon!! So annoying! Im so nervous!! xx

hi daviess dont worry yourself im sure you will be fine a h&h 9 months to you


----------



## Firefox

congratulations brillbride thats brill news! wishing you a h&h 9 months :flower:


----------



## brillbride

baby.wishing said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby.wishing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> I really hope u test positive 2mor baby wishing---its still very early
> 
> at the moment brillbride im staying positive the last time i did a test on the baby i mc i only got a faint line the day my af was due so fx ill get some luck soonClick to expand...
> 
> thanks everyone--
> 
> babywishing--i think the light cramps you are having are a gd sign....i have light cramping and alot of CM which is weird....fingers crossed...xxClick to expand...
> 
> brillbride thats whats really funny because im still getting light cramps and still got alot of cm i guess some just get a pos earlier than others but fingers crossed xxClick to expand...

OMG babywishing-sounds like me at the mo.....I myself wasnt going to test this month until the 1st February however when u said u were testing I wanted to too....so thats the only reason i even tested...it is still very very early:hugs::hugs:




daviess3 said:


> Brillbride welcome to jan bfps?? Soo exciting called gp today to get my 2nd blood an they said do it tom as most people actually double every 3 days so rather than stress myself out unnecessarily!! So tom it is! I wont get the bloody result though till mon!! So annoying! Im so nervous!! xx

hi davvies--thanks --try not to worry--all will be fine:happydance:xx


----------



## winston83

Evening girls congrats brillbride January really is a mnth for the bfps hey 
Hiya Emma babes how u doin xxx
Afm period gne going to get my glad rags on and have a girls night out plenty of dancing and more than a few drinks but just feel like going wild bloody witch leaving me till cd38 really thaught it was gna be me so just gna chill out with ma mates xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm okay thanks my lovely. A visit from the witch and another prescription of clomid from my gynae on Monday will cheer me up no end. Here's hoping
No offence to the newbies but I want to see some BFP's from the long-timer clomid ladies around here in February. Come on Win, Caz, Smile4me, 35 smiling, keepsmiling, ttcbaby, its our turn now!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope ur all well carnt beleive how many bfp they are our turn now girls we can get are bfps like ever one else congrats brillbride well been the gym today done a hpt this morning bfn so just going to do one now when im 11 or 12 dpo x x x x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hello everyone just poppin in to say wow want a damn Month for JANUARY 2011!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Newlywedgal: :hi: and welcome. I hope all goes well on the clomids. I guess you not alone when it comes to ttc because all of us either went through it or like me still trying so please dont give up even if its been three years, also the side affect I got on clomids was hot flashes :hugs:

Sma: :rofl: tell me about it! But I will try my best to stay away bnb during college :rofl: did I say tryy:haha: 

Davisss: good for you :wohoo: I hope it continues to go up and up and up

Anc: good luck on this cycle! Here is some :dust: for you!

Firefox: :hi: hope your morning went well I am just reading everything now and its 3:34pm here argg loads of reading lol wow I just took a peek of your chart damnn you are all over the place but its not late until the :witch: arrives! 

Kittycat82: I am not sure about the tracking things but for me clomid does make me have hot flashes. Is there anything you can use when you :bed: perhaps pre-seed or a safe lubricate that will not kill all the :spermy: and having :sex: every other day is like the methods sperm meet egg plan so your on the right track on that one. Good luck hun I hope you get your :bfp: soon :dust:

Brillbride: OMG :wohoo: on your :bfp: OMG I am so happy for you! CONGRATULATIONS to you and your hubbie! 

Winston: :hi: have a wonderful evening!

Mrphyemma: boy that would be a wonderful thing to get our :bfp:s too waiting for :af: to show her bitchy face today but no sign yet but the day is still not over its 3:46pm here.

CAZ: :hi: 

:hi::wave: to everyone else that i could have missed! 
Baby.wishing; lisaf; quaver; kellyw1977; ttcbaby117;


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Em, I am so with ya....I just need to wait for af then I am back at the drs to beg to give me the clomid now instead of waiting another 2 cycles.


----------



## wanting2010

Im on my third day of 150 mg and I'm already having more side effects than I had on the lower doses. I had a meltdown on my husband last nigt, instigated a screaming match for NO reason, have a killer headache, and had hot flashes so bad last night that I may have ended up sleeping a total of two hours if that. Today my boobs hurt and I am just in a BAD mood which I'm sure a lack of sleep contributed to. On the bright side AF is on her way out!

Thankfully my husband is being very understanding and patient with me, so that helps.

Congrats to those with the BFPs...great news!! Let's hope this sets the tone for the rest of 2011- lots and lots of BFPs!!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Wanting, your emotional outburst reminds me of how I was on the clomid. Totally irrational but helpless to stop it! I'm not looking forward to having that side of it again but if it gets me another BFP then BRING IT ON!
Hope the 150mg works for you hun x


----------



## Joyful09

35smiling...how could forget me your cycle buddy  I am due for AF on Sat...I checked out your chart it looks good I hope you add to the Jan BFP!!!
Billbride...Congrats girl...how long you been ttc?
Wanting...sorry your emotions are crazy! My first cycle of clomid I thought I may hurt someone than I went from 50 to 100 & was scared but I think my body started to get use to it...I hope that happens for you
ASF...my temp rose today but than I had some brown CM so that made me nervous I never get that 2 days before AF is due anyway it was probably a fluke temp rise time will tell


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck Joyful and 35 smiling, 2 more for January? xx


----------



## brillbride

hi joyful 09---I have been trying from july 2009--so this is a long time coming, just have to pray that it sticks:):) xxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

joy & mrm i am just about tired of the waiting game....:haha: arggg we will see what tomorrow brings..:coffee:


----------



## Joyful09

Billbride...well that's even more awesome & sorry now I see it in your signature...keep us posted on the upcoming details
35smiling...I hear you everyday I wake up & start to look forward to waking up the next day so I can see my temp...sometimes I feel like I have wasted so much of my time ttc it's like I missed out on cherishing the time cause I just look forward to getting to the end of each cycle...we have Bern trying since 12/09 and the time has gone by too fast although it feels SO slow as I wait for every cycle to start over


----------



## snl41296

hey girls just cheking in I was not on here all day long we got 20inches of snow today and it was CRAZY! I cant wait for this shit to melt and summer to come. nothing new to say just on CD 4 Start BD'ing I guess Feb 4th or 5th on then... I have this cycle then next and onto our FS


----------



## lisaf

snl - come visit me, its practically summer here now :rofl:


----------



## snl41296

lisaf said:


> snl - come visit me, its practically summer here now :rofl:

would love toooooooooooooooooooooo :flower:


----------



## Britt11

mrphyemma said:


> I'm okay thanks my lovely. A visit from the witch and another prescription of clomid from my gynae on Monday will cheer me up no end. Here's hoping
> No offence to the newbies but I want to see some BFP's from the long-timer clomid ladies around here in February. Come on Win, Caz, Smile4me, 35 smiling, keepsmiling, ttcbaby, its our turn now!!!!

you are so right Em, I am so wishing for you long-timers. Come on and get those bfps and come join me. I will serioulsy jump up and down when you guys get yours
hope you get your af soon so you can start Clomid (lol that seems strange to say)
:hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks Britt! How are you doing? Wow!! I see you are 18 weeks already, nearly half way. Will you find out the gender at your next scan? x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm praying for all you long timers too Emma! (no offence to the newbies- I'd like to see your BFPs too!) I know what it's like to be one and how each month drags on! I have my fingers crossed for you all :dust: xxxx


----------



## lace&pearls

hello ladies :) wondering if you could help me out with some advice...
how large were your follicles for your ladies who have ovulated?.. I had a scan today, was really expecting them to tell me 100mg of clomid hadn't worked, but I saw a big black blob on my left ovary straight away, which she said at the time was 20mm (or something like 20.8 to be precise) and she (the ultrsaound technician) said that's a really good sign, you should hopefully ovulate over the weekend? .... then I went back to tell the nurse, and my results had been printed out, and it says on them the follicle was 24mm, she said that was really good and I would probably ovulate in the next 24 hours, or it could even possibly be too late because they like to see follicles between 18-22mm, but she said it's still possible..

so I don't know?? obv will still :sex: in the next few days, but just wondered what your opinions were? .. another thing, I took an OPK yesterday - and it was negative?! x x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

loulou and britt - so good to see you guys are still popping in and cheering us on!


----------



## brillbride

Joyful09 said:


> Billbride...well that's even more awesome & sorry now I see it in your signature...keep us posted on the upcoming details
> 35smiling...I hear you everyday I wake up & start to look forward to waking up the next day so I can see my temp...sometimes I feel like I have wasted so much of my time ttc it's like I missed out on cherishing the time cause I just look forward to getting to the end of each cycle...we have Bern trying since 12/09 and the time has gone by too fast although it feels SO slow as I wait for every cycle to start over

thanks joyful....i know what u mean about wasted time TTC and u shud be cherishing your time more...hope u get gd luck soon.....

I wasnt scanned on my round of clomid so I dont know how many eggs or anything...got a 1-2 on clearblue today (11dpo,cd25) praying for a sticky

gd luck to all the long timers on this thread...:hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## Quaver

lace&pearls said:


> hello ladies :) wondering if you could help me out with some advice...
> how large were your follicles for your ladies who have ovulated?..

Mine was about 20/21mm:flower:


----------



## lisaf

lace&pearls said:


> hello ladies :) wondering if you could help me out with some advice...
> how large were your follicles for your ladies who have ovulated?.. I had a scan today, was really expecting them to tell me 100mg of clomid hadn't worked, but I saw a big black blob on my left ovary straight away, which she said at the time was 20mm (or something like 20.8 to be precise) and she (the ultrsaound technician) said that's a really good sign, you should hopefully ovulate over the weekend? .... then I went back to tell the nurse, and my results had been printed out, and it says on them the follicle was 24mm, she said that was really good and I would probably ovulate in the next 24 hours, or it could even possibly be too late because they like to see follicles between 18-22mm, but she said it's still possible..
> 
> so I don't know?? obv will still :sex: in the next few days, but just wondered what your opinions were? .. another thing, I took an OPK yesterday - and it was negative?! x x x x

On CD13 I got my OPK surge... at that point I had 4 follicles between 17-22mm ... I ovulated CD14
Anything above an 18mm can release when your body surges.
They typically don't get bigger than 24mm. So even with a 20mm you could ovulate the next day but with a 24mm its even more likely that you are just about to ovulate.


----------



## Britt11

mrphyemma said:


> Thanks Britt! How are you doing? Wow!! I see you are 18 weeks already, nearly half way. Will you find out the gender at your next scan? x

hey Emma, thanks!
yes getting a scan on Feb 7th and will find out the gender, I really have no clue what I am having- keep waivering from boy to girl. 
any sign of AF yet? :shrug:


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: :wave: Hello everyone how are we doing today! Guess what its TGIF!!!! :wohoo: dont worry i am between classes here at the college so my next and last classis at 3:30 so i have two hours to play around well not really one because i need to finish my homework for that class too lol lol poor me :rofl::dohh::haha::blush:

OMG so check out my charts and tell me what you see different from the rest of them? Today is :af: day but nothing yet....this is odd but i am scared as shit to :test: so i will just wait again at least till Sunday....never know these days and i dont want to get all worked up and its nothing......sighhh... and i thought raising my son was hard but damnn trying to get pregnant is friggin harder! :rofl:

Joy: :rofl: its very funny i feel just like you. 

Snl: wow 5ft and you know whats funny when summer comes your going to say damnn i cant wait for the winter :rofl: lol lol but all in all i hope things calms down a bit for you out there.

Lisa: same over here too! Lol although it shaggie in the morning but then gets hot in the afternoon! :rofl: I hate this island sometimes! 

Britt: hey girl how are things going along wow 18weeks already gosh! Time is flying for you...who knows i hope someone gets theirs too! It would be nice tho....

Babyloulou : thanks hun i hope we longtimers get it soon too. Sighhh i only wish...fingers crossed tho. Gosh as for you anyday now right...anything different going on in there?

Lace&pearls: sorry i dont get scans BUT by the sound of it looks like your on the right track! Hope you getting that :sex: in and good luck to you on this cycle hun. Here is some :dust:

Ttc: hi girlie how are you doing? Alls well TGIF! Get ya party on! Lol

Brillbride: good luck to you :dust:

Quaver : TGIF to you!

mrm: have a wonderful TGIF!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thx 35...happy friday to you too!

Britt - Ok I am feeling team blue for you...please let me know if I am right.


----------



## hlynn

hey ladies..well today i got my for sure positive opk and i am so happy because i wasnt sure that i would ovulate off of the clomid.. :happydance: ive had 3 days of just super dark ones and then today i finally got the for sure positive..i got all the ovulation symptoms before ovulation i guess... :wacko: so weird
https://img141.imageshack.us/img141/1386/sam1867.jpg


----------



## lisaf

gorgeous test hlynn!!! SOOOO happy you ovulated without the clomid. I was a nervous wreck on my first natural cycle/break and was convinced I wouldn't ovulate.


----------



## 35_Smiling

hey helyn good for you i hope you are getting those :sex:ing in! lol have fun and :dust: to you!


----------



## snl41296

kennesha woohoooooooooooooooooooo your chart looks awesome! praying for u hunni omg omg omg


----------



## sma1588

goood luck ladies, this year is a lucky year for getting pregnant....so many people are just falling prego now its amazing i bet u all are next then we can all have 2011 babies


----------



## brillbride

hi 35---good luck testing..best of luck to you..xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well yayy weekend woopp think i am going to have 2 bulmers tonight x x x


----------



## Firefox

Hey girls, hope you are all well. I decided to test this afternoon on a IC...I got a faint line (which I thought could have been an evap) so I did a tesco test and got another faint line. I did a frer and got the two lines (the first line was faintish but not as faint as the other tests!). I should be over the moon & would have been if before my frer af type bleeding hadn't have shown up! I have gone from being soo high to crushed I proper feel like af too so really really doubt that it is implantation bleeding, Im still clinging on to the thread of hope that it might be. I think regardless of proper af bleeding I will do another frer tomorrow, i'd rather absolutely confirm that it is a chemical...the good thing is I must have eggs, I must have ov'd, although my hormones are all out of sync still I still have shown improvement from where I was & I must remember that!!!

I keep thinking shouldnt have gone to the gym the last few days (I hadnt been since the op) & I should have used my progesterone cream after my blood test...shoulda, woulda, coulda! I wacked some on when I saw the blood, too little too late I think.

Finger crossed for you Smiling!! :winkwink:


----------



## lisaf

Aw firefox... my heart leapt for joy for you but I totally understand the worries with the bleeding. There is still hope, but I understand not wanting to cling to that hope with the bleeding going on. Keep testing and watching those lines. Don't be afraid to get a blood test from the doctor if they'll let you. Then you can get another in 2 days or so to see if its going up.
I think if this does turn out to be a chemical that you should definitely consider going up to 100mg clomid next month. I had similar things happen to me 2x (one time I had the spotting right when the line showed up :( ) and I'd had borderline/low progesterone like you too.

FX'd though because spotting/bleeding in early pregnancy can be perfectly normal!!!


----------



## Joyful09

35smiling...oh my goodness it looks great!!! I am so excited for you!!! Keep us posted!
Firefox...oh I hope it gets darker & you are added to all these Jan BFP! 

AFM...it was a grumpy day...I have been tempting for 5 cycles so my temp always drops below coverline by now cd 29 14dpo so I bought a frer & it was BFN...why is my body playing tricks with me...anyway stupid AF is coming tomorrow & I called my FS to see what they would suggest for next cycle since I can't afford the $527 to do injectables this next cycle...they said wait til you get your cycle & call back...well I called back in 10 mins saying can't you just ask the doctor so I won't be tortured all weekend...well GREAT NEWS the doctor said they will donate injectables to do another iui next cycle...YEAH it gives me hope for another shot next cycle...I pick up the meds on Monday but I am staying here I feel like I know you ladies


----------



## lisaf

great news on the free meds Joyful! Its too bad you need them and don't have you BFP of course, but thats better than struggling to pay for them etc!


----------



## Firefox

Thanks Lisa & Joyful, Im scared to go to the toilet as I know there is going to be red blood I feel it :cry: I will keep testing & hope more than anything that they do get darker. Lisa did you get progesterone prescribed before you got your bfp on the 100mg? The NHS is soo bad where I am i have no chance of getting it!

I wish i'd have used the progesterone cream from after my blood test, its soo hit and miss tho as to the dosage & if it is even doing anything. Oh well will just have to wait and see I suppose....


----------



## lisaf

Firefox said:


> Thanks Lisa & Joyful, Im scared to go to the toilet as I know there is going to be red blood I feel it :cry: I will keep testing & hope more than anything that they do get darker. Lisa did you get progesterone prescribed before you got your bfp on the 100mg? The NHS is soo bad where I am i have no chance of getting it!
> 
> I wish i'd have used the progesterone cream from after my blood test, its soo hit and miss tho as to the dosage & if it is even doing anything. Oh well will just have to wait and see I suppose....

I don't want to give you false hopes, but that 'wet' feeling is often due to CM, not blood... many women report going to the toilet repeatedly thinking their period has started but it didn't.
The first time I got a line on a test it was in the evening, called my doc the next morning and he prescribed the progesterone..... my test was negative that morning.. I got the prescription filled that day and went to use it that night but was spotting already. The progesterone held off my period, but I never got another line and blood test confirmed a few days later that my HCG was 0.
The next time I got a line on a test, I was already spotting and figured there was no point in using the progesterone (had leftovers from the last time). It got a few more lines that day but my period was there within hours, before I would have even used the progesterone at night.
Then, my last cycle my progesterone test was finally normal so my doc said not to use the progesterone... got my BFP and my progesterone was actually even climbing but he had me use the progesterone just to be safe.


----------



## Firefox

Thanks Lisa, there is hope then I def need to get a normal progesterone test result first!...hopefully the 100mg will do the trick next month if this isnt it. My gut feeling is that it isnt :nope: will see what happens, I'll have to go to the loo sooner or later!!


----------



## lisaf

keep us posted... I've got everything crossed for you!


----------



## Firefox

Will do thanks, I just went, sorry if tmi its brown when I wipe! Hopefully it will go & not develop full af!!


----------



## lisaf

there's a clomid club graduate who recently had her baby who had quite a bit of bleeding at the beginning I think... so its not always bad news! Brown is good in my opinion!!!


----------



## Firefox

Cool..I dont want any red overnight, or anymore brown for that matter!! Will let you know what happens


----------



## daviess3

Fxd for u firefox the ups an downs of this rollercoaster are immense!! Im so sorry your going through this but i truly hope its good news hun keep us updated!! xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh Firefox I really feel for you honey. I will keep everything crossed that the bleeding has stopped for you. Best of Luck sweetie x


----------



## Smile4me

Firefox hun, I really hope this is it for you sweetie...

OMG OMG OMG 35 that is Fabulous,,,,, Keep us POSTED!!!

AFM - Positive Ovulation today :) woooo hooo! Bring on the bding :)


----------



## caz & bob

fx hun it aw month x x x


----------



## lace&pearls

lisaf said:


> lace&pearls said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies :) wondering if you could help me out with some advice...
> how large were your follicles for your ladies who have ovulated?.. I had a scan today, was really expecting them to tell me 100mg of clomid hadn't worked, but I saw a big black blob on my left ovary straight away, which she said at the time was 20mm (or something like 20.8 to be precise) and she (the ultrsaound technician) said that's a really good sign, you should hopefully ovulate over the weekend? .... then I went back to tell the nurse, and my results had been printed out, and it says on them the follicle was 24mm, she said that was really good and I would probably ovulate in the next 24 hours, or it could even possibly be too late because they like to see follicles between 18-22mm, but she said it's still possible..
> 
> so I don't know?? obv will still :sex: in the next few days, but just wondered what your opinions were? .. another thing, I took an OPK yesterday - and it was negative?! x x x x
> 
> On CD13 I got my OPK surge... at that point I had 4 follicles between 17-22mm ... I ovulated CD14
> Anything above an 18mm can release when your body surges.
> They typically don't get bigger than 24mm. So even with a 20mm you could ovulate the next day but with a 24mm its even more likely that you are just about to ovulate.Click to expand...

Thing is that's worrying me is, I have done 2 OPKs so far today and both have been negative :( so I'm getting a bit worried because of my PCOS I won't be able to get an LH surge and won't ovulate? does this sound like what's happening? cause I thought if I was about to ovulate my tests would be at least almost positive :shrug: :cry:


----------



## lisaf

mine often would not be 'almost' positive until within half a day of a positive test... try not to worry too too much.
And you can still ovulate without getting a positive OPK... though usually they do at least get pretty dark


----------



## lace&pearls

Thanks hun :) I'll keep doing them over the weekend, and just :sex: as much as possible! lol hope you are well :flower: xxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Omg!!! Omg!!! Please check out my journal everyone take a pop in the link (STALK ME)below!!! Omg omg omg


----------



## hlynn

:) i left u a comment on it! so happy for u


----------



## lisaf

omg 35!!! CONGRATS!!!!

What a month its been for this club!!!
(is this your 2nd or 1st cycle since the HSG?)


----------



## snl41296

CONGRATS ON YOUR :bfp: 35 omg I am crying FOR JOY FOR YOU WOW THE HSG WORKED MAMA~! YOUR GOING TO BE A MOMMY


----------



## wanting2010

Congratulations 35!!! So happy for you honey!!!!! Wow- what a month for BFPs!!!!!! Hopefully the trend will continue through February and the rest of 2011!!!


----------



## Quaver

Congratulations 35!!! :wohoo:


----------



## babyloulou

Congratulations 35! :happydance: Wonderful news :thumbup: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

i saw light lines so i will take another test on Monday and see how it goes.

Hlynn: Thanks so much! I just can&#8217;t believe it!

Lisa: OMG I would have never guessed I could have been pregnant! I am still shocked and scared at the same time. This is the first cycle since the HSG which was done on December 8th and my cycle one day was Dec.29. and guess what its was natural with no clomids because I was traveling to pick up my yorkie from my sister the week of Christmas and since I have been back I my baby girl kept me so busy lol this is so crazy!

Snl: girl I am as :cry: as you are when I found out especially that my husband was the one who got me the test! OMG I would have never expected him too&#8230;.

Wanting: thank you hun! Wow and I wish everyone especially my old timers like me (and the newbie&#8217;s) their :bfp: too. 

Quaver: thank you so much hun!

babyloulou: thank you hun!


----------



## Britt11

Oh wow congrats 35, simply amazing!! :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee:

I think someone else got a bfp on this thread too recently, well done

sounds like the club is on a roll, hoping to see more very soon
:hugs:


----------



## sma1588

im so happy every1 is getting the bfp this month looks like were all gonna be due around the same time


----------



## fluterby429

Just wanted to say congrats to 35 and sma on their BFP'S. I lurk on this thread a little lately. I started my first round of clomid Thursday. I'm taking 50mg CD5-9. It maybe a complete bust since dh is may not make it back from Iraq in time for O. My doctor changed me from 3-7 to 5-9 in hopes it might buy me a day or two. We shall see what happens.


----------



## KellyW1977

Big fat confrars 35!!! So pleased for u xxxx


----------



## sma1588

theres going to be alot of babies born around the holidays this year......i hope it keeps up in febuary!!!!!!!!!!


35- u have to come join me in first tri. i go in there sometimes


----------



## mrphyemma

Wow!!! 35 I am over the moon for you honey! Congratulations!! I cannot believe how many BFP's we have had this month! xx


----------



## baby.wishing

hi everyone so i did another test today 12dpo and got another bfn!! oh well just have to wait for af to show her face now i got a BIG question to ask this is going to be my 2nd round of clomid and i am meant to take them days 2-6 so if af started say today would i then take my first pill tomorrow or would tomorrw class as day 1 not 2 because im not really to sure and i dont want to start taking them wrong thanks.


----------



## snl41296

morning girls Hope everyone is well... for sure lots and lots of :bfp: for everyone this month Thats awesome. Lets hope it does continue with Feb now...


----------



## Firefox

Hey girls, an update from me. I had a tiny bit of spotting this morning but nothing since (touch wood)! Soo hope this is it, I did antther frer this morning which was slightly darker than what I was getting yest but still not as dark as the control line, fingers crossed this is it! Ive attached a pic of the tests ive taken im my journal if you want to take a look xx

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope yr all well i feel ruff today not drinking tonight woopp another bfp wow 35 hope this carries on only a few off us now need awers woopp x x x x


----------



## Joyful09

35smiling...I already commented on your journal but had to say Congratulations here too!!! It is do romantic how your DH got you a test...love that part...keep us posted on all the details
Firefox...such good news congratulations!


----------



## Quaver

baby.wishing said:


> if af started say today would i then take my first pill tomorrow or would tomorrw class as day 1 not 2 because im not really to sure and i dont want to start taking them wrong thanks.

Day 1 is the day of full flow unmistakable AF:flower:


----------



## Quaver

Firefox said:


> Ive attached a pic of the tests ive taken im my journal if you want to take a look xx

They look great. I'd say this is it for you:crib:


----------



## Quaver

*Caz*, your chart looks amazing:happydance:


----------



## winston83

Congrats firefox just had a look at ur pics they are awesome lines lots of love xxxx


----------



## brillbride

Congrats to 35 and firefox.... hopefully we can all be bump buddies... hi to everyone else

sorry babywishing and fingers crossed for this month...xxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hello all. Thank you once again for all the well wishes and congrats! I work up this morning and my temp shifted up even higher! NOW I am getting excited! OMG i know its early but i think i am going to look into a siggie:haha: poor me i know its very early but i am getting excited:winkwink:

Britt: yes wow thank you so much hun! What a JANUARY it has been! :bfp: are coming so fast I cant even keep up!:wohoo:

Sma: hi mommie how are you doing? Okay will do but I will how a look to how you get therewhich forum you in? can you put a quick link on here?

Fluterby: thank you so much! Today I woke up just so elated that my :bfn: hasnt shown her face and my temp went up big time! Now I am getting excited! Good luck with you :dust:

Kelly: girl THANK YOU!!!

Mrmphyemma: :hugs: :wohoo: :yippee: thank you so much I had no clue this was going to happen omg! I woke up and I feel more relax about itI am praying my beany sticks!

Baby.wishing: its not over until the fat :witch: shows her face hun good luck!. :dust:

Snl: well you know your next! :dust:

Firefox: I had a tiny pick spot yesterday too but it was only once when I wiped and that was in the morning so that is why I thought the :witch: was coming but nothing still! :yippee: good luck and hope the beany sticks for you and me both!

Caz&bobL thanks hun!

Joyful: thanks hun I was so shocked that he even calledand asked because I wasnt even thinking about it! And when he picked me up and gave me the plastic bag I still had no clue until I opened it up omg I was spinning to say the right wordsI love himI thought I know him well but since we have been married I am still learning more about him every day! (and thats a good thing too)

Quaver: :hi: 

Winston: :wave:

Brillbride: thanks hun!


----------



## winston83

Hiya 35 commented on ur journal but just a huge congrats for u n hubby darlin super happy for u xxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Thank you so much winston! gosh wow is all i can say. :happydance:


----------



## snl41296

hi girls ITS MY BIRTHDAY TODAY <3 BIRTHDAY SEX TODAY WOOHOO :happydance::happydance::happydance: 
Its good to just BD and not have pressure today :winkwink:


----------



## mrphyemma

HAPPY BIRTHDAY snl!!!!!!:cake:


----------



## daviess3

Happy birthday snl!!! 35 hope ur good hun what was ur dates etc?? I keep getting the period pai feel!! defo scares me!! I did my other blood fri so just keeping fxd levels are increasing nicely!! Then i can relax an no period pains r ok!! Just cant help but worry!! xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> hi girls ITS MY BIRTHDAY TODAY <3 BIRTHDAY SEX TODAY WOOHOO :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Its good to just BD and not have pressure today :winkwink:

:yipee::wohoo::yipee:
HAPPY BIRTHDAY SNL!!! 
:yipee::wohoo::yipee:​ 
I hope you get loads of :sex::sex::sex::happydance::happydance: ​


----------



## 35_Smiling

by my siggy it says I will be due on October 7th but we will see:coffee:

I am not going to see my doctor right away or tell the fs about my news (as yet anyway) I have to see my doc. on Feb.25 (the day before my birthday) for my yearly physical anyway therefore, I will let him know then. I don't feel like paying him and my fs just to tell my what I already knowhttps://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/blush.gif and plus Feb.25 i should be about 7-8 weeks anyway so then my appointment would be worth it. my doctory will send me to the fs anyway for a scan or send me to the hospital for blood work and we will go from there.https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/good.gif I am getting so excited now...but I still have some dark shadows learking in my brain....:growlmad:

You see...December 29 2009 I had my last period and got prenant and it ended in a MC on February 14, 2010. Now here we are again...same day but now the next year...I am scard as hell but I am trying my best to not think about it..:hugs:


----------



## LaPinska

hello girls update on me, the clomid did not work. for me it wasn't to get me to ovulate, it was to get me to ovulate on cd 14. so my first cycle is now failed as i am cd 17 with no crosshairs. there is the tinyest possibility that i may have ovulated but i will never know because my bbt NEVER went down from the abnormally high temps i was having. it did go down a lot, it fell from 98's down to 97's but that is still way too high for me for pre-o temps. i am officially frustrated now. my last 3 days resemble a post-ovulation pattern except i have no low temps before them to produce a biphasic shift. so i am lost and i give up. my husband is tired of having sex now so if we miss it we miss it :nope:

i am going to keep temping but if i havent ovulated yet then theres really no point :( i might be back in a couple weeks after we talk to the gyno again. good luck girls!


----------



## caz & bob

happy birthday snrl x x x


----------



## hlynn

happy birthday snl! i bet its so nice to not have pressure to BD! :D

hey ladies another question..how many positive opks do u usually get? i am going on my second day of really dark opks..and ive never had more than one day before so im just wondering if its normal..and when should i even count ovulation? yesterday morning is when it was very positive and then today i took one in the morning and another 4 hours later and they are both very positive also..im on cd 19 so i guess im a late ovulater off of clomid..is it even safe to say that i will ovulate this month :wacko: :( im starting to feel worried and sad..could they be fake + opks?


----------



## baby.wishing

brillbride said:


> Congrats to 35 and firefox.... hopefully we can all be bump buddies... hi to everyone else
> 
> sorry babywishing and fingers crossed for this month...xxx

 thanks fx hey xx


----------



## baby.wishing

35_Smiling said:


> Hello all. Thank you once again for all the well wishes and congrats! I work up this morning and my temp shifted up even higher! NOW I am getting excited! OMG i know its early but i think i am going to look into a siggie:haha: poor me i know its very early but i am getting excited:winkwink:
> 
> Britt: yes wow thank you so much hun! What a JANUARY it has been! :bfp: are coming so fast I cant even keep up!:wohoo:
> 
> Sma: hi mommie how are you doing? Okay will do but I will how a look to how you get therewhich forum you in? can you put a quick link on here?
> 
> Fluterby: thank you so much! Today I woke up just so elated that my :bfn: hasnt shown her face and my temp went up big time! Now I am getting excited! Good luck with you :dust:
> 
> Kelly: girl THANK YOU!!!
> 
> Mrmphyemma: :hugs: :wohoo: :yippee: thank you so much I had no clue this was going to happen omg! I woke up and I feel more relax about itI am praying my beany sticks!
> 
> Baby.wishing: its not over until the fat :witch: shows her face hun good luck!. :dust:
> 
> Snl: well you know your next! :dust:
> 
> Firefox: I had a tiny pick spot yesterday too but it was only once when I wiped and that was in the morning so that is why I thought the :witch: was coming but nothing still! :yippee: good luck and hope the beany sticks for you and me both!
> 
> Caz&bobL thanks hun!
> 
> Joyful: thanks hun I was so shocked that he even calledand asked because I wasnt even thinking about it! And when he picked me up and gave me the plastic bag I still had no clue until I opened it up omg I was spinning to say the right wordsI love himI thought I know him well but since we have been married I am still learning more about him every day! (and thats a good thing too)
> 
> Quaver: :hi:
> 
> Winston: :wave:
> 
> Brillbride: thanks hun!

thanks 35 i thought id write it here to congrats im so happy for you and a h&h 9 months :happydance:


----------



## garrickbaby

hello ladies, 

Ok, so i just placed an order on Amazon for a wedge pillow, opk and pregnancy strips, and preseed, i'm still waiting for AF (hopefully by mid week) so I can start my first cycle of clomid, is there anything else I should get for this cycle?


----------



## baby.wishing

happy birthday snl :wohoo:


----------



## HoneyWright

Congrats 35, sooo happy for you hun xxx


----------



## daviess3

35 i sooo feel the same hun!! Iwill be the same until a nice 12 week scan is good healthy etc even then i wont rest till i hold my baby! I would have been due 14th of feb with my 1 st baby that i lost in July! I will not be celebrating valentines!! I feel the same an i keep getting this trapped wind period pain thing its only coz im taking progesterone im worried!! But my tests are still really dark the darkest u can get! So im hoping its me being over cautious! I get my hcg level results mon so there should be a good rise from tues to friday! xx

Garrick baby looks like u have ur supplies hun!!! 
Hlynn dont stress hun lots of us have more than 1 day pos opk! Me defo i have had about 3! I keep then then look back an check if you wanted a more defined day i would invest in a clearblue fert monitor always detected my actual day of ov whereas opks gave me a sort of 3 day window! Hope this helps hun an fxd I would just start to bd everyday whilst there dark opk! XX
Lapinkska soz hun i dont no either not great with temps but u never no hun had few shock surprise bfps this month!! Fxd sweetie x


----------



## McMummy

Hi All, 

I've avoided B&B for a while coz logging on every day wasn't doing me any good....Congratulations to everyone that has had BFP in my absence!! :thumbup:

I've had 3 cycles on 50mg Clomid which have all resulted in :witch: ... today is cd2 of cycle 4 and I've just taken my 1st dose of 100mg. I have 3 months on 100mg, then it's back to see the specialist and ovarian drilling is my next step.

Found the last few months really hard, had 6 friends announce :bfp: in Christmas week, that was pretty tough going. Trying not to put too much pressure on myself & OH but knowing that we have just three attempts left to get it right before things become more serious and invasive is weighing heavy on my mind.

:dust: to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## sma1588

well ladies we had the funeral and celebration of life today. the funeral was hard but i think my mind is at ease now. my bestfriend/his girlfriend told me and OH she wishes he would of known about me being preg. i said im sure he knows now and i can count on him to not say 1 word about it

35 i will have to look and find the threads im on my mind is just not here right now....tooo much going on today


----------



## Smile4me

Happy Birthday SNL and a HUGE HUGE HUGE Congrats to 35 and hubby!!!! I'm so happy for you! YES Em she gives us hope that the HSG will work!!!!! I'm so freaken happy for you I could do a head spin!

AFM had my positive OPK yesterday so dtd for the next two nights


----------



## Firefox

Happy Birthday snl, hope you have a fab day xx


----------



## Firefox

Hey girls, an update from me: Ive got a stronger line today on my frer:happydance: check out my journal if you want to see the pic.

Soo happy but also soo scared as still have brown spotting type activity, prob a bit worse last night/ this morning as there was black tissue like stuff in it. Its only there when I wipe & a few spots in my knickers but its def enough to be scary. Sorry if tmi.

Im going to make a docs appointment tomorrow to see if I can get some support with progesterone hope more than anything that this little bean sticks.

Good luck to all you girls im routing for us all xx


----------



## snl41296

Hi girls. all these :bfp: lets keep it up for Feb! Hope I am one of them. But if not March 25th FS apt! and then IUI woohoo! I will fall PG soon girls..... I am on CD7 and no clomid this cycle I stopped. I needed a break with everything.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all firefox woopp congrats hun love in this month all the bfps just hope the rest off us get awers now will be a full house then x x x x


----------



## winston83

Afternoon babes hope u havin a fab wkend sounds like good news firefox congrats xxx
Been to footy with my middle son he got man of the match went to Leeds united on Friday coz my oldest got selected for county we got hammered 10-1 but was good experience going to play against middlesborough 21st feb such a proud mum ATM xxxx


----------



## Joyful09

Happy belated bday Snl taking a break maybe a good idea lots of BFP on the breaks of clomid Whoo hoo!!!
Winston awe you proud momma we have to cherish these times
I am excited for everyone & their BFP's I know we are going to have some more coming for Feb my bday is coming up right around ovulation time so maybe I can get pregnant on my bday


----------



## hlynn

daviess3 said:


> 35 i sooo feel the same hun!! Iwill be the same until a nice 12 week scan is good healthy etc even then i wont rest till i hold my baby! I would have been due 14th of feb with my 1 st baby that i lost in July! I will not be celebrating valentines!! I feel the same an i keep getting this trapped wind period pain thing its only coz im taking progesterone im worried!! But my tests are still really dark the darkest u can get! So im hoping its me being over cautious! I get my hcg level results mon so there should be a good rise from tues to friday! xx
> 
> Garrick baby looks like u have ur supplies hun!!!
> Hlynn dont stress hun lots of us have more than 1 day pos opk! Me defo i have had about 3! I keep then then look back an check if you wanted a more defined day i would invest in a clearblue fert monitor always detected my actual day of ov whereas opks gave me a sort of 3 day window! Hope this helps hun an fxd I would just start to bd everyday whilst there dark opk! XX
> Lapinkska soz hun i dont no either not great with temps but u never no hun had few shock surprise bfps this month!! Fxd sweetie x

thank u that makes me feel better! i had another positive one today so this will be my 3rd day..i am hoping and praying its negative tomorrow! i will for sure look into getting one if no bfp this month..its just so weird because on like cd14, 15, and 16 i had so many cramps and my stomach was so sore, i had backache and just felt sick to my stomach and thats how i usually am with ovulation, so its weird that i was still getting negative ones then and then after i had all of that i got my positive like 2 days later and now ive had 3 days of them..it makes me feel so much better that u said u had 3 day positive ones before..it makes me feel so much more confident..now i just gotta hope that tomorrow is negative and then ill have my PMA back :)


----------



## mrphyemma

Firefox, I'm really pleased to hear your lines are getting darker. I think it is a wise move seeing your doctor, hopefully the spotting is nothing to worry about though x

Winston, The odds seem to be on that one of your little footballers will hit the big time. Just think about all the designer clothes they can treat you to!! :)

Smile4me, good news about the +opk. Get catching that eggy, its about time you had your BFP xx

I am seeing my gynaecologist tomorrow. Praying he will prescribe me more clomid, if not I have 5 cycles worth stashed away and that is my lot, once its gone its gone :(


----------



## daviess3

hi ladies can any1 tell me how to start a new thread?? xx


----------



## KellyW1977

daviess3 said:


> hi ladies can any1 tell me how to start a new thread?? xx

Hey hun , go into the forum / section you want to start a thread in and then i think its the top left you can click a little plus sign to add a new thread xx HTH xx


----------



## Firefox

I cant believe the docs appointment ive just had I've had to come home straight away as I cant stop crying! Im supposed to be in work too, I need to get all my crying out before I go in!!

It was awful! She made me do a urine test and then said Im really sorry to say this but its negative!! I was like wtf!! Then she said oh sorry there is a faint line yeah if it were me I would say its a positive! Obviously that upset me and I cried in front of her. I'd already explained that I'd done 6 tests all positive & even took the digi from today!

I explained about how I was using progesterone cream and taking the aspirin & whether I should still be doing it? She basically said that it wont do any harm but I dont need to take it - didnt really give me a straight answer as what to do as she said its up to me & I dont need it I dont know what to do??! She refused to presbribe me progesterone suppositries. She said whatever is going to happen will happen regardless, I should have a natural pregnancy as everything up till now has been medicated as I had the hormones to get pregnant in the first place I should have the hormones to support it. She also did the whole "its natural to be concerned etc as this is a much wanted baby" but I cant determine the outcome of this pregnancy. She said I should book in with the midwife at 7 weeks for the blood tests etc and to go back if the spotting gets worse in the next week or if I start proper bleeding.

Any advice on the aspirin and progesterone cream would be appreciated?!! I kinda thinking of ditching the aspirin but not the progesterone cream I just dont know what to do for the best?! Soo wish I'd never started taking either of them!!! I thought doctors were supposed to make you feel better rather than worse!!!!!! x


----------



## winston83

Firefox so sorry that ur doc was such an arse hope you are okay huni how is the spotting ATM ? Xxx


----------



## Quaver

Firefox said:


> Any advice on the aspirin and progesterone cream would be appreciated?!! I kinda thinking of ditching the aspirin but not the progesterone cream I just dont know what to do for the best?! Soo wish I'd never started taking either of them!!! I thought doctors were supposed to make you feel better rather than worse!!!!!! x

I was under the impression progesterone creams are not much use, suppositories are much much better. As for aspirin, if I were you, I might keep at it until 12 weeks, but then I'm not a doctor or have taken either of them:hugs:


----------



## Quaver

KellyW1977 said:


> daviess3 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies can any1 tell me how to start a new thread?? xx
> 
> Hey hun , go into the forum / section you want to start a thread in and then i think its the top left you can click a little plus sign to add a new thread xx HTH xxClick to expand...

It's a button which says 'New Thread':flower:


----------



## daviess3

23dpo levels were 2084 is that good? doc says was good!! xx


----------



## winston83

The average number for 23dpo is 2034 so u are just about perfect huni good job &#57358;x


----------



## snl41296

Morning girls 
Firefox~ I am so sorry hun that was a horriable experiance for you :hug: try not to stress too much. those lines are amazing...
Davies~ I am sure they keep going higher and higher. trust your Doc =) 
AFM~ I am on CD 8 Will be peeing on my stick tomorrow, start BD'ing friday. woohoo! I was alittle upset last night due to the fact I found out 2 woman I know is 4 months PG again =/ I am just sad I want a baby :cry: I know its going to happen regaurdless b/c FS we see march 25th then onto tests blood work then my DH's REAL S/A. to see mobility and shit. I hope everythign is ok and we just need IUI once since its going to cost us :cry: time will tell. and DH said well we have 2 more cycles before we go. I said YUP! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Firefox - if I were you i would continue doing both....and see if you can go about getting those suppositories from anotehr dr.....I see you saying "she"......SHE should know how difficult and emotional this ttc stuff is and help you in anyway she could....seriously....if you need medication to get pg...then I would call it reasonable to say that you might need some help sustaining the pg....sorry hun....Keep up what you are doing....at this point I dont think it will hurt you any. Also, if that spotting keeps up...dont hesitate to go and see someone about it and maybe ask them for the suppositories.


----------



## daviess3

Firefox defo ask for suppositries hun thats what im on go see a diff gp!! they cant hurt so y not take them fxd for u sweetheart xx


----------



## Firefox

Dont think im going to get anywhere with my surgery as she's bound to put on my notes that I asked for them. I had a tiny bit of spotting earlier, still browny black stuff so hopefully thats ok-ish! Really hope there is nothing tomorrow!

Thanks for all you advice, think I will do as you say ttc and keep taking/using both...it got me this far!! Im def going back there if it gets worse & will see a different doc for sure!!

Yeah you would think being a woman she would be more understanding, shes about my age too. Maybe she doenst have/ want kids. She def cant have ever gone through problems ttc otherwise she would def be more understanding.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope yr all well been the gym today needed the exercise after not doing them over the weekend well af is still no her so fx for me x x x x


----------



## lisaf

firefox - see if you can at least get a progesterone blood test done. If your progesterone levels are low, then they should give you the progesterone suppositories. If you are spotting, that is reason enough to have them checked.
Some doctors really do think that progesterone does nothing. And truthfully for more than half the women that get put on it, it might not help them at all, and docs just cave and give it to them out of pressure. They don't LIKE putting people on it because it can prevent a miscarriage from happening naturally and leave you with a mmc... it won't CAUSE the pregnancy to fail but would just stop you from knowing things had stopped progressing. There are some amazing doctors who understand that there are times when its needed but it seems to be only half the doctors out there.
I don't know your healthcare system so I don't know if you can find another doctor who can give them to you, but if you can push for the blood test, and especially if you can prove that the HCG is going up normally but progesterone is hovering at a low point, you should be able to push for the suppositories.

They may not be needed though, so if you can't get them, then its not hopeless! Around 8-10 weeks the placenta starts taking over progesterone production so this is only a temporary hurdle you'll have to get past.


----------



## tryn42mel

Question about clomid. I have been seeing some women who take clomid for the 5 days in the beginning of their cycle also take it for one day in the middle of their cycle. Why the one day in the middle of the cycle?


----------



## mrphyemma

Fingers crossed Caz, it must be your turn by now surely? xx

Davies, great news on the numbers my lovely, x

Firefox, I'm sorry you are having such a hard time. I saw my gynae today and asked about progesterone suppositories for next time I get a BFP but he pooh-poohed the idea and said there is no evidence the progesterone can prevent miscarriage. I think if I am lucky enough to get pregnant again I will try my luck with my GP, she may have different views. Like Davies says it can't hurt so why not?

My gynae gave me 3 more cycles of 100mg clomid today and that is my lot. So with my stash I have 8 months supply. 8 more goes at getting my miracle baby. AArrGGHH it is scary! I have also got to go for a scan to check on the little growth that was found during my MRI scan, see if it has grown. I also had bloods done and when I got home and looked up what the bloods were for I almost fainted. On the form it said CA125, which I found out is testing for cancer! I'm so worried now!


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi tryn42mel!! I'm sorry but I have never heard of any ladies taking one tablet mid cycle so can't help. Anyone else? x


----------



## Firefox

Thanks lisa, I tried to get a blood test but she wasnt having any of it. I know I wont get anywhere with anyone else at the surgery either, I really am going to have to just wait and see what happens until I see the midwife around 7-8weeks. fingers crossed hey!

Im def decided on continuing the progesterone cream but still half undecided on the aspirin? Ive been told by my doc that it wont do me any harm but i dont need to take it which has confused me!! Not a straight answer really, Im kinda thinking it got me this far so might continue with it, what do you reckon?


----------



## winston83

Never heard of the one tab in middle sorry babe
Emma good result on the extra pills nice one xx
Afm stopped counting days and stuff have spent my whole day watching sky sports news I'm very excited over transfer window it's all goin on wnt be on tonight coz got live coverage till end of window and already had an amazing transfer keeping my fx for a couple more xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw emma fx for u then hun xxx


----------



## brillbride

HI firefox---im newly pregnant as u can see....have had 2 mc's...all tests were clear.. However I am taking baby aspirin and progesterone cream---im def taking both ...

was thinking there --wonder do I need progesterone suppositeries but i carried a blighted ovum until near 13 weeks -- so im thinking I prob dont have a progesterone prob..what do u think?? xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Win has Torres transferred? I'm praying he has just to spite my neighbour. He is a big LFC fan and has recently changed his name by deed poll to Fernando Torres McCormack. When I heard what he had done I started praying that Torres would leave Liverpool! Well what a nobhead changing his name! ;) x


----------



## winston83

Yep gne to Chelsea rent boys lol I'm a massive lfc fan so bit gutted but hey ho signed andy Carroll bring on Chelsea Sunday xx


----------



## Firefox

brillbride said:


> HI firefox---im newly pregnant as u can see....have had 2 mc's...all tests were clear.. However I am taking baby aspirin and progesterone cream---im def taking both ...
> 
> was thinking there --wonder do I need progesterone suppositeries but i carried a blighted ovum until near 13 weeks -- so im thinking I prob dont have a progesterone prob..what do u think?? xxx

Hey brillbride, im really not sure sorry! from what the doc said to me today progesterone cream cant do any harm neither can aspirin. Prob best to keep taking it till can see midwife, thats my plan anyway.

Out of interest what aspirin have you got? Ive got the boot dispersible 75mg & have been taking it pretty much since ov. 

How much progesterone cream do you use a day? Ive been using just over a pea sized amount in the morning & at night x


----------



## lisaf

I don't think you should stop the aspirin firefox... it can help establish a good implant and blood flow... pretty important and you don't want to second-guess if something goes wrong, you know? It can't hurt so I'd keep up with it for now.
Can you go sneak off somewhere and get a private blood test? :haha:


----------



## Firefox

Ive got a form that they gave me for my cd21 bt could use that but I'd have to cross out what they've already written on it which would be dodgy esp as I dont know what they normally write on them!

I figure there is nothing that I can do now really apart from waiting and seeing what happens (and continuing with the Aspirin & Progesterone), do you remember getting many cramps when you first found out? Mine seem to come and go but sometimes they get quite bad!


----------



## mumanddad

Firefox said:


> Ive got a form that they gave me for my cd21 bt could use that but I'd have to cross out what they've already written on it which would be dodgy esp as I dont know what they normally write on them!
> 
> I figure there is nothing that I can do now really apart from waiting and seeing what happens (and continuing with the Aspirin & Progesterone), do you remember getting many cramps when you first found out? Mine seem to come and go but sometimes they get quite bad!

With my first pregnancy i had major cramps sometimes i couldnt walk they where that bad. I had them like that for 3 weeks x


----------



## lisaf

Firefox said:


> Ive got a form that they gave me for my cd21 bt could use that but I'd have to cross out what they've already written on it which would be dodgy esp as I dont know what they normally write on them!
> 
> I figure there is nothing that I can do now really apart from waiting and seeing what happens (and continuing with the Aspirin & Progesterone), do you remember getting many cramps when you first found out? Mine seem to come and go but sometimes they get quite bad!

YES, cramping early on is very very normal! :hugs: Its hard not to worry with the spotting too, but cramping itself is not really a bad sign and as long as the spotting is light then try not to worry too much. Hard for me to say because I know the only reason the cramping didn't worry me was because I wasn't spotting :dohh:


----------



## daviess3

Lisa did you see my levels have gone from 783 20dpo to 2084 23dpo do you think thats ok? xx


----------



## lisaf

I think thats amazing davies!
HCG should double every 48-72 hours ... yours doubled in roughly 50 hours (depending on the time of day your blood was drawn). I think thats a fabulous sign!


----------



## Britt11

mrphyemma said:


> Fingers crossed Caz, it must be your turn by now surely? xx
> 
> Davies, great news on the numbers my lovely, x
> 
> Firefox, I'm sorry you are having such a hard time. I saw my gynae today and asked about progesterone suppositories for next time I get a BFP but he pooh-poohed the idea and said there is no evidence the progesterone can prevent miscarriage. I think if I am lucky enough to get pregnant again I will try my luck with my GP, she may have different views. Like Davies says it can't hurt so why not?
> 
> My gynae gave me 3 more cycles of 100mg clomid today and that is my lot. So with my stash I have 8 months supply. 8 more goes at getting my miracle baby. AArrGGHH it is scary! I have also got to go for a scan to check on the little growth that was found during my MRI scan, see if it has grown. I also had bloods done and when I got home and looked up what the bloods were for I almost fainted. On the form it said CA125, which I found out is testing for cancer! I'm so worried now!

Hey Em, where is the growth they found on the MRI? hope all is okay I am sure it is. A bit of a tip from me, try without the Clomid for 2-3 months too if you can, if you remember I conceived after a 3.5 month break from Clomid. My family doc thought maybe the Clomid got something going maybe?

good luck and good luck Caz :thumbup:


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks for the tip Britt! The growth/cyst/lump is only tiny. I think it was 17mm or something like that and it is on the outside of the uterus. When I had my HSG it was discovered I have an unusual shaped uterus so was sent for an MRI scan to investigate and the growth was found. Its funny though as it was never mentioned during the 4 ultrasound scans I had recently with the mc.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well the witch has just come not long since well hers to another cycle im going to take b6 and folic acid and 3 glasses of decaff green tea this cycle my lp was12 this month is that ok its never really been 14 only in may 2009 14 august 14 and then is been 10,11,12,11,13,12, is this ok for my lp x x x x


----------



## snl41296

MORNING GIRLS :hi: started peeing on my stick today :happydance: I am CD 9 should ovulate around the 7th/8th. I am going to start to :sex: friday untill wed/thurs. every other day :thumbup: Im starting to loose hope. 11 months and nothing yet. I have been very depressed the past few days. I hope by me working out like mad something will kick in :thumbup: and help the blood flow and everything else. eating better as well. Figures I will loose weight then get knocked up :rofl: I am not doing a Dam thing this cycle, except taking my folic acid which I have been taking forever its just a norm for me to take. I take 1200 a day always did always will. why stop now. I did although stop taking my baby asprin. Just wanted to give my body a break with EVERYTHING. including clomid. I was taking it for 4 cycles. Hey I have 2 more cycles this one then march before we see the fertility doc. March 25th 10am! then time will tell whats next IUI I want to do....

BTW MY NEW DATE I AM GOING FOR IS 11*11*11 DUE DAte woohoo! last month was DH's bday I was going for now new DATE to reach for!


----------



## baby.wishing

hi girls well the :witch: showed her face of sunday so on to round two of clomid we go fx for this time gonna try the SMEP this time see what happens i got my d21 progesterone results yesterday and it was 25 i dont actually know how good that is if it is good at all can anyone tell me if its ok or not thanks xx


----------



## mrphyemma

baby.wishing, sorry AF arrived. Here in the UK most doctors want to see a figure of 30 or over to indicate ovulation. Mine were always in the 20's, even on 50mg clomid. Only when I started 100mg did my levels rise to 69.

Caz sorry AF got you my lovely. Here's to February being our month.


----------



## lisaf

baby.wishing - that does sound a little low, as emma said they like to see at least 30.
However, do you know if the bloodwork was done at 7 days past ovulation? day 21 is most accurate for a CD14 ovulation. If you ovualted a little late, then your levels might have gotten up to 30 by 7dpo.


----------



## Joyful09

Caz & baby wishing sorry AF came me too! Let's hope & pray for a lucky February
Snl...I am excited for you taking a break is sometimes is the exact thing you need for a BFP
Emma...how you doing? Are you starting your clomid soon?
Firefox...sorry you are going through this uncertainity I hope it all turns out positive keep us posted
How are our preggo gals doing?
Davies your numbers are great girl I am happy for you


----------



## baby.wishing

mrphyemma said:


> baby.wishing, sorry AF arrived. Here in the UK most doctors want to see a figure of 30 or over to indicate ovulation. Mine were always in the 20's, even on 50mg clomid. Only when I started 100mg did my levels rise to 69.
> 
> Caz sorry AF got you my lovely. Here's to February being our month.

Thanks emma when I saw the doctor he said my progesterone was within range so I'm not really sure what to think he told me because o ovulated I stay on 50mg of clomid for one more cycle and if I don't get pg then it will go up next cycle :flower:


----------



## baby.wishing

lisaf said:


> baby.wishing - that does sound a little low, as emma said they like to see at least 30.
> However, do you know if the bloodwork was done at 7 days past ovulation? day 21 is most accurate for a CD14 ovulation. If you ovualted a little late, then your levels might have gotten up to 30 by 7dpo.

Thanks lisa yes my bloodwork was done at 7dpo smack on and my gp said my progesterone was within range so my clomid is staying the same for one more cycle he said x:flower:


----------



## lisaf

well, it can fluctuate from cycle to cycle, so I can see why he's having you do 50mg at least one more time. I think its great that he's going to increase the dose if that next cycle doesn't work... a good compromise between too conservative an approach or possibly too aggresive.
Firefox got her BFP this cycle and her progesterone was only 17! :)


----------



## baby.wishing

lisaf said:


> well, it can fluctuate from cycle to cycle, so I can see why he's having you do 50mg at least one more time. I think its great that he's going to increase the dose if that next cycle doesn't work... a good compromise between too conservative an approach or possibly too aggresive.
> Firefox got her BFP this cycle and her progesterone was only 17! :)

Thanks lisa my gp did say that this is my last cycle at 50mg if nothing it goes up to 100mg I don't understand some of the things my gp is doing though because I only got 6 months worth of clomid if nothing they are putting me through for ivf straight away I'm not being offered anything else first


----------



## lisaf

baby.wishing said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> well, it can fluctuate from cycle to cycle, so I can see why he's having you do 50mg at least one more time. I think its great that he's going to increase the dose if that next cycle doesn't work... a good compromise between too conservative an approach or possibly too aggresive.
> Firefox got her BFP this cycle and her progesterone was only 17! :)
> 
> Thanks lisa my gp did say that this is my last cycle at 50mg if nothing it goes up to 100mg I don't understand some of the things my gp is doing though because I only got 6 months worth of clomid if nothing they are putting me through for ivf straight away I'm not being offered anything else firstClick to expand...

If they've done the HSG, a semen analysis etc... then going to IVF is probably the best route. If they haven't done those tests first, I would have them done before jumping to IVF.
Most docs wont' do more than 6 rounds of clomid anyway before suggesting something else. IUI doesn't have the BEST success rates (and usually is most successful when there are specific issues that the IUI can overcome). It depends on your age too with how aggressive they're want to be.


----------



## baby.wishing

im 25yrs and ive had all the fertility tests done the only problem they found was i wasnt ovulating ive only had fertility issues since coming off the depo provea i was fine before then so have no idea


----------



## lisaf

hmm, well IVF is free for you right? :) I wouldn't argue too hard against it, lol! :)


----------



## baby.wishing

no i wont get ivf for free as ive got 3 children already so ill need to pay for it so if the clomid dont work im out of luck really so fx


----------



## lisaf

yikes... can they do injectibles or anything like that instead to give you a few more medically stimulated cycles?


----------



## brillbride

Firefox said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> HI firefox---im newly pregnant as u can see....have had 2 mc's...all tests were clear.. However I am taking baby aspirin and progesterone cream---im def taking both ...
> 
> was thinking there --wonder do I need progesterone suppositeries but i carried a blighted ovum until near 13 weeks -- so im thinking I prob dont have a progesterone prob..what do u think?? xxx
> 
> Hey brillbride, im really not sure sorry! from what the doc said to me today progesterone cream cant do any harm neither can aspirin. Prob best to keep taking it till can see midwife, thats my plan anyway.
> 
> Out of interest what aspirin have you got? Ive got the boot dispersible 75mg & have been taking it pretty much since ov.
> 
> How much progesterone cream do you use a day? Ive been using just over a pea sized amount in the morning & at night xClick to expand...

I am taking aspirin from boots in a small yellow box, 75mg. I am rubbing in a good bit of cream even though I dont think progesterone is my problem. The bottle is small and is £25 a bottle. I am rubbing it on my groin, inside wrists, under arms, twice a day, morn and nite...I am using it sparingly..... I am no expert however... good luck...:hugs:

hi babywishing-sorry af came:wacko: Bet u will be pregnant soon:happydance:
hi to everyone else...xxx


----------



## baby.wishing

lisaf said:


> yikes... can they do injectibles or anything like that instead to give you a few more medically stimulated cycles?

thats what i dont understand they aint said anything about anything else apart from clomid and ivf


----------



## baby.wishing

brillbride said:


> Firefox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> HI firefox---im newly pregnant as u can see....have had 2 mc's...all tests were clear.. However I am taking baby aspirin and progesterone cream---im def taking both ...
> 
> was thinking there --wonder do I need progesterone suppositeries but i carried a blighted ovum until near 13 weeks -- so im thinking I prob dont have a progesterone prob..what do u think?? xxx
> 
> Hey brillbride, im really not sure sorry! from what the doc said to me today progesterone cream cant do any harm neither can aspirin. Prob best to keep taking it till can see midwife, thats my plan anyway.
> 
> Out of interest what aspirin have you got? Ive got the boot dispersible 75mg & have been taking it pretty much since ov.
> 
> How much progesterone cream do you use a day? Ive been using just over a pea sized amount in the morning & at night xClick to expand...
> 
> I am taking aspirin from boots in a small yellow box, 75mg. I am rubbing in a good bit of cream even though I dont think progesterone is my problem. The bottle is small and is £25 a bottle. I am rubbing it on my groin, inside wrists, under arms, twice a day, morn and nite...I am using it sparingly..... I am no expert however... good luck...:hugs:
> 
> hi babywishing-sorry af came:wacko: Bet u will be pregnant soon:happydance:
> hi to everyone else...xxxClick to expand...

hi brillbride hope all is well i hope so fx for2nd cycle gonna try the smep this time see if that works :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

baby.wishing said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> yikes... can they do injectibles or anything like that instead to give you a few more medically stimulated cycles?
> 
> thats what i dont understand they aint said anything about anything else apart from clomid and ivfClick to expand...

Well, as someone who had to worry about the cost of treatment... it is sort of a toss-up... do you want to spend a few thousand dollars on non-IVF treatments in the hope that you can get pregnant without the full expense of IVF? Or will doing those cheaper treatments use up enough of your money that you can't afford IVF at all... 
I think I could have easily spent half the cost of IVF on other treatments and if they didn't work there would be no hope of affording IVF for a while (coudln't really afford it in the first place but it would have made it from 'almost impossible' to 'impossible' if we did the cheaper treatments).


----------



## baby.wishing

well at the moment my clomid treatment is free for me so im not spending anything at the moment but i know ivf is gonna break the bank and if that fails it will take time to save again but hopfully my body just needs a kick start after the depo then ill be back to normal


----------



## lisaf

and its possible your body could ovulate on its own after the clomid too!
Of course we're all hoping it doesn't come to that ! :)


----------



## baby.wishing

thank you lisa your a great help :thumbup:


----------



## sma1588

babywishing- i also wasnt ovulating i didnt ovulate at all untill i went on clomid. i started myself off at 100 mg and ovulated first time and 2nd time did 100mg cd 3-7 and also o'd and got the egg this time. i probly ovulated maybe 3 times in 2 years before the clomid. its even in my charts at the docs that i have to use provera to get a new cycle going... good luck withthe clomid hun try to not stress so much and good luck


----------



## floofymad

Hey girls,
Not been on for a while, been lurking around but trying to stop thinking about ttc so much.

Congrats to all the ladies who have BFPs! Happy and healthy 9 months to you! 
Sorry the doc wasn't so understanding with you Firefox, hope the spotting stops...

AFM, I'm on second round of clomid in 2WW somewhere, but not temping or anything. Feel so much better not temping, it was driving me nuts! 
Clomid is making my endo pains way worse in the 2WW. First 2 weeks of cycle are ok, but then last 2 weeks of cycle, I've got constant burning, stabbing and pulling pains. 
Got one more round of clomid and then off to FS on 7th March I think.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hello Ladies!!!
OMG There is a lot of reading so please forgive me for not going back:blush: That's what happens when I leave for what...two days...I think...wow

I had my mid-term exams Friday, Monday and Tuesday and THANK GOD IT'S OVER! Now this is the time I twiddle my fingers and wait for my results:coffee:

I hope I didn't miss any new :bfp:'s and if I did Congratulations!

As for me I am doing great. Just doing my thing and can't wait until my annual physical appointment in a around Feb.25 to let my doctor know I am prenant. Silly me waiting so long but what can happen right....and if anything does happen time will tell too.:blush:


----------



## Sunshine31

Hi ladies

I just started reading this thread from the start then I realised quite how long it is! Quite some thread...

I was wondering whether anyone has pulled stats together on cycles TTC vs cycles TTC on clomid? Or whether clomid increases/decreases miscarriages? 

The reason I'm interested is because I've recently had a MC after ten long months TTC. I'm thinking about clomid as the next step but I'm really interested to understand its possible benefits for "unexplained" couples like us. Any advice would be really welcome.

Love Sunshine x


----------



## lisaf

Sunshine31 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I just started reading this thread from the start then I realised quite how long it is! Quite some thread...
> 
> I was wondering whether anyone has pulled stats together on cycles TTC vs cycles TTC on clomid? Or whether clomid increases/decreases miscarriages?
> 
> The reason I'm interested is because I've recently had a MC after ten long months TTC. I'm thinking about clomid as the next step but I'm really interested to understand its possible benefits for "unexplained" couples like us. Any advice would be really welcome.
> 
> Love Sunshine x

Its tough to find a reason for MC... usually there isn't one that you can really pinpoint. :hugs: Sorry for your loss!
The main thing I can think of is that if your mc was caused by a progesterone deficiency, clomid can sometimes correct that. (I've turned myself into a sort of mini-expert on progesterone issues since thats what I had going on, so it is where most of my knowledge lies). Signs of low progesterone are short luteal phases (time after ovulation but before your period starts), spotting during the luteal phase, or even spotting after getting pregnant. These signs do not MEAN you have low progesterone since they can also be caused by other problems, but its one hint or indication that progesterone may be an issue. Charting your temperatures can help find a short luteal phase. The only real way to confirm or rule out progesterone issues is to have your blood checked 7 days after ovulation (usually day 21 of a 28 day cycle). 

If the mc wasn't caused by progesterone issues, clomid can at least help you conceive sooner by giving you more eggs to shoot for.
Sometimes clotting issues can cause an early miscarriage and taking a low-dose of aspirin daily can help with that.

There is some thought/worry that clomid can cause a miscarriage. This is just my understanding based on my own research of the issue: The statistics on this are not very clear. One side effect of clomid is that it can thin your lining...which some think might increase the chance of a miscarriage. This is more likely to happen at high doses of clomid or after prolonged use of clomid which is why some doctors require girls to take a break from clomid every 3 cycles or so... to give the accumulative effects a chance to reset back to normal.


----------



## flattsfan22

Hey everyone!! I am new to this site but will be starting Clomid in March. The doc wants to do bloodwork during the time I should ovulate to see if I'm ovulating. She said after that we'll start Clomid. I'm hoping the success rate is good on Clomid.


----------



## Sunshine31

Thanks Lisa that's really useful. I've had my progesterone tested and I was taking nasty progesterone supplements during my pregnancy so I feel that's unlikely to be the problem. The MC was awful but what will be worse will be it taking another 10 months to get pregnant again - just not sure I can face that. I like the idea of clomid giving more eggs to aim for. Thanks again x


----------



## Firefox

brillbride said:


> I am taking aspirin from boots in a small yellow box, 75mg. I am rubbing in a good bit of cream even though I dont think progesterone is my problem. The bottle is small and is £25 a bottle. I am rubbing it on my groin, inside wrists, under arms, twice a day, morn and nite...I am using it sparingly..... I am no expert however... good luck...:hugs:
> 
> hi babywishing-sorry af came:wacko: Bet u will be pregnant soon:happydance:
> hi to everyone else...xxx

Cool sounds like we are doing the same thing!! Goodluck to you too!!! We'll have to keep in touch on here! :flower:


----------



## brillbride

THanks Firefox----def stay in touch. We are both taking the same things.. 

However I def dont think I have a progesterone problem and from what Lisa said. My leutal phase can be 13-14 days, never have spotting or anything like that. However just in casey--I am taking no risks this time so I am taking the cream. 
I was tested for lupus - blood clotting etc.. and all came back neg but I still insist on taking aspirin this time around.... again just in casey.... am still praying this is going to be a success:baby::baby:xx


----------



## Firefox

yeah me too...fingers crossed everything works out for us & everyone else on here!!

Good news is that cramps are easing today and no spotting...hope it stays that way!! I'll be less of a paranoid android then!! Have you had any cramps? I feel like im permanently wet too which is why I get so scared each time I go to the loo xxx


----------



## lisaf

soooo glad to hear the spotting is absent so far! FX'd!!!!
And that wet feeling? Totally normal :haha: I remember that feeling and how it seemed like maybe AF came etc...


----------



## brillbride

Firefox said:


> yeah me too...fingers crossed everything works out for us & everyone else on here!!
> 
> Good news is that cramps are easing today and no spotting...hope it stays that way!! I'll be less of a paranoid android then!! Have you had any cramps? I feel like im permanently wet too which is why I get so scared each time I go to the loo xxx

Yes firefox--- I am totally with you on the wet feeling which is and can be so annoying.. also lots of light cramping....had to lie down a bit when came home from work..but the good thing is that they are light which is all good.. So glad you had no spotting. Use plenty a cream and rest as much as u can --thats what im doing...

really cant wait for more BFPs....:happydance::happydance:xxx


----------



## Firefox

phew!! thanks lisa!! Just hope all works out ok, im gonna do another test tomorrow make sure Ive got dark lines, is that a bit crazy? Stupid doc has got me scared!


----------



## lisaf

aw, keep testing if it makes you feel better! I made myself give away my tests, but thats because I was getting regular HCG blood checks so I knew that was better to remove the temptation than squinting/deciding if my lines were darker or freaking out if they weren't etc... but if I wasn't getting the blood tests, I would have been all OVER the home tests!!!
What about getting a few digital ones? The ones that list the weeks? It will give you some kind of indication of how high your HCG is... just don't take more than 1 a week and don't go nuts if it doesn't jump exactly on time.


----------



## caz & bob

what does the lining look like think i have lost some loads x x x


----------



## Firefox

Ha ha yeah thanks lisa, I did a CB digi on Mon & got 2-3 weeks. I def want to do another test after my horrible experience at the doctors. If I get nice dark lines I hope I can call it a day on doing them, fingers crossed hey!


----------



## lace&pearls

Hiya just wondered if anyone has ovulated and *not* had ovulation pains? I keep reading on here about women having spectactular ovulation pains while ovulating, I finally got my first ever positive opk yesterday :D I got 2 in fact, but now I've run out of opks so I can't test today! so I guess I could have ovulated today or could be tomorrow?? but I haven't had any ovulation pains yet?... is this a bad sign? x


----------



## caz & bob

no u may not get any hun some do some dont was yr positive line the same colour as the control line hun or was it a bit lighter x x x


----------



## lace&pearls

it was darker than the control line :) I was amazed! lol it was one of the most positive opks I've ever seen! lol :) xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw thats good then hun woopp fx for yr bfp now hun x x x


----------



## tattooedbump

hey all. ive been ttc for 1 year. this cycle will be my first cycle with clomid. was prescribed it as the "clomid challenge" according to my ob. anyone have any success stories for there first round of clomid?


----------



## LaPinska

heeelpp.. i'm SO confused..

i finally got my temp spike this morning and i just thought YAY finally! my whole lower pelvic region hurts today especially if i cough or sneeze. i figured maybe i o'ed from both sides due to the clomid.


then this evening i went potty and when i wiped there is a ton of ewcm, AGAIN! It was gone for two whole days and my cp was closed. Now it's back.

I don't know what to think. I'm o'ing twice maybe? Or multiple eggs? or maybe i'm just getting ewcm after ovulation which has never happened before?

Today's temp couldn't have been a fluke, i even took it an hour and a half earlier than usual and it was still really high! HELP!


----------



## lisaf

lace&pearls - I NEVER had ovulation pain... so don't worry! :) I figure I'm lucky :haha:

LaPinska - hmmm, that temp rise looks promising but you do need 3 consecutive high temps to confirm ovulation.... I'd agree that it looks like you ovulated so the CM might be a fluke? Or could it be leftovers from BDing :blush:


----------



## LaPinska

lisa- if the temp spike is a fluke i'm going to kill someone:wacko:

but no way the cm is a fluke. i've spent 3 1/2 yrs ttc so im really good at telling the difference. also there is just way too much of it to be leftovers. hence why i am so confused. 11 days of ewcm is a lot.. i have never seen it before!

i did adjust today's temp, but i took it an hour and a half earlier than usual. even if i didnt adjust it, it would be at 97.76 which is still higher than the previous 6 temps :shrug: if tomorrow's temp is low then it will make sense. i do plan to BD with instead cup tonight just incase.


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I don't think the temp is a fluke to be honest... just that you can't confirm that high temp= ovulation until you have 3.

I meant the CM might be a fluke as in, an oddity.. not that its not real, just that it may have just happened this time for no real reason.


----------



## lisaf

tattooedbump said:


> hey all. ive been ttc for 1 year. this cycle will be my first cycle with clomid. was prescribed it as the "clomid challenge" according to my ob. anyone have any success stories for there first round of clomid?

There were a few girls who got pregnant on their first cycle... they tend to only bounce in and out of this thread briefly though so its harder to remember :haha:
Clomid does work for many women!
Good luck!


----------



## sma1588

tattooedbump said:


> hey all. ive been ttc for 1 year. this cycle will be my first cycle with clomid. was prescribed it as the "clomid challenge" according to my ob. anyone have any success stories for there first round of clomid?

hi, i orderd my own clomid and got preg on the 2nd round of 100mg cd 3-7. i wasnt lucky enough for it to be the first round but the 2nd did it for me. i wish u the best of luck hun


----------



## snl41296

morning my friends 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
CD 10 And I got my HIGH today baby! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
So I am thinking maybe tomorrow to start :sex: ???? what do you all think? I was going to start Friday to be honest?


----------



## KittyCat82

Morning ladies-I have just posted this but not received much response so sorry to cut and paste, but can anyone help with this at all?? x x x

Quick background-11 cylcle ttc #1. Me 28-hubby 33. All test results inc SA, HSG good. Fs suggested clomid 50mg and tracking and this is cycle 1. My cycles are normally 31-35 days. 

Took clomid days 2-6 and had tracking every other day since cd9. On Friday-cd13-had 17mm follicle-FS said likely I would ovulate over weekend. On Monday its still there! About 24mm but she said she thought I was ovulating then. Back today and it is STILL there and now 28mm! I am cd18 today.

She said not to worry and as I have long ish cycles this is normal ( I thought clomid shortened your cycle??) she now thinks I will ovulate today or tomorrow and to go back on Friday....

Can anyone give me ANY advice on this?? I was feeling quite positive but down now. Does this sound too big and like I wont ovulate or suggest something about egg quality?

I am annoyed we bd everyday over wkend and Monday-I get prone to cystitis so usually just go every other day and feel like timing is gonna be out now-will try and bd tonight now of course 

Thanks x x x x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kitty - I did not get monitored when I was on clomid so I dont know how big ovaries get....but I will tell you that Clomid actually delayed ovulation for me. I went from ovulating on cd 14 - 15 to cd 17 or 18...so that is normal and I wouldnt worry about it. Also dont be surprised if it also lengthens your LP....I lengthened mine by a couple days also. G/L hun and let us know when you ovulate!


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks hun. I am so not happy at the moment. I didnt really want to start clomid yet as its only been 11 months but as my FS said it will do no harm, I thought ok. I have had side effects and now this! It seems like I was ovulating without it and not on it!! I have done a bit of research and it seems mixed but a lot of people think anything 28mm+ will more likely be a cyst-great! I am now wondering of this is the underlying cause of me not getting pregnant over last year or just the clomid-I am very confused!! x


----------



## brillbride

tattooedbump said:


> hey all. ive been ttc for 1 year. this cycle will be my first cycle with clomid. was prescribed it as the "clomid challenge" according to my ob. anyone have any success stories for there first round of clomid?

I took it one cycle and am just pregnant...gd luk

SMA--were did you purchase your clomid....im just being nosey??lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all well af is heavy today and have been the gym woopp x x x


----------



## lace&pearls

Thanks Caz & Bob and Lisa :hugs: that makes me feel better xxxx

KittyCat - I don't know if this will help, but I had a scan done on fri, I had a large follicle that was either 20mm or 24 mm (not sure the ultrasound tech said 20, but the results said 24) and the nurse said I would be likely to ovulate within the next 24 hours, if not over the weekend, however I didn't get a positive opk until Monday? hope that helps a little? 

as for the cystitis I get this quite a lot I reccommend drinking A LOT of water, maybe buy some sachets of medicine? and people say cranberry juice is good. Weird as it sound sometimes I find drinking milk helps xxx good luck xx


----------



## sma1588

i got mine from medsmex.com but you can google where to buy clomid and alot of other places come up. it took about a month to get and when i got it, it was in the push out package things....the only thing that looked funny was the mailing package they sent it in but it worked like a charm


----------



## LaPinska

well i got another big temp rise today. huge actually! if i put in a fake temp for tomorrow it gives me CH :happydance: so i am officially 2 dpo today. I guess the ewcm yesterday was just fluke high estrogen from the clomid after all.. but i have a feeling i might have o'ed from both sides still!

I feel like poop. i quit smoking a few weeks ago and i have the cough that comes afterwards, my throat is sore, my nose is running(??) and my voice is now gone again. i went back to bed after getting up because i didnt feel well. then all i did was dream about how i didnt feel good! weird lol.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hello everyone! Sorry for my long thread againI will try not to do this if it bothers anyone :blush: I had a good day today and thus far received one result from my mid-term on Friday Intermediate Book-keeping and got a 98% not bad! :wohoo: I hope all my tests are in that range..fingers cross. I havent did another test since Friday but will Friday comingI will post a photo on my journal. Other then that every time I eat I bring it up like acid reflect type of way (dont know why) but anyone has any suggestions what I can do? Also, why the hell it takes so lonnggggg for my food to go down my tummy looks twice the size when I eat and its not even a lot of food! :rofl:

Sunchine31: :hi::wave: sorry for your loss and I really dont know that question but I am glad lisa helped you a little bit.

Lisaf: :hi: youre the best! 

Frattsfab22: :wave: Welcome and good luck next month on clomids! Here is some :dust:

Firefox: :hi: how are you hun! All is well? 

Brillbride: :wave: have a good evening!

Caz&bob: :hi: hey lovely how are you doing?

Lace&pearls: :wave: hi hun :rofl: dont :shrug: if you dont get any painsnot everyone gets them. I seem to had them like every other cyclegood luck on this one here is some :dust: for you! Get loads of :sex: in and remember to have fun :sex: too!

Tattooedbump: :hi: Welcome but sorry no success story for me on the first round..it took quite a few. I started in June, July, August took mine from day 2-6 :bfn: took September, October off (no clomids) and :bfn: took clomids again in November day 2-6, and in December got a HSG ( which I could have died :rofl: ) and forgot to take the clomids again but I purchased a yorkie so she kept me very busy for the whole month and when my cycle was suppose to come on December 28 it was a no-show and I got my :bfp: so for some it takes just one round and for others like me it took longer. I have been ttc for 2yrs and had 1 birth (son now age 18) and 1 mc back on Feb.14 2010. good luck for you tho here is some :dust:

Lapinska: :wave: lets hope your temp meant that you did ov..not sure sorry but good luckI agree with lisaf and the left over :sex: :rofl: please dont kill no one then you will never get your :bf: in jail! I am glad you got your temp spike today and 2dpo good luck hun hope you and everyone gets their :bfp: hee hee :dust: 

Sma1588: :hi: hello mommie how are you today! Damn sorry :af: popped in 

Snl41296: :wave: so well I say go for it love get your :sex: on! Burn up that men girl! :rofl: now remember let him rest! Then you can burn him out again :rofl: have loads of fun :sex: :dust:

Kittycat82: :hi: sorry hun but I would say :sex: every other day when you can but if you know hes not going to be there do a doubleI say you going to ov any day now. And if you :sex: you do have a good chance. :dust:

Ttcbaby117: :wave: hello lovelyhow are you this evening.

If I missed anyone sorry please forgive me!


----------



## Joyful09

Lapinska I just read your chart intro I am excited for you now that you know more about what you need especially the vitamin D. You had the rise so hopefully over the 1-2 days FF will confirm it. Why do you only temp starting around the 14th day.
Snl...I would start on Friday so you don't get worn out...remember last cycle you had alot of high days
Caz... Hopefully your flow slows down so you can start counting down to ovulation and great job on going to the gym
I miss all our newly preggo graduates but am happy for them looking forward to more BFP
Firefox...how are you doing?
Ttcbaby...I saw your cycle #17 ugh! I feel your frustration...I am on #15
Kitty...not sure what make of that all sorry wishing you luck
AFM...started injectables on Monday...I have been kind of down can't get motivated to do anything ugh!!! I have a small craft thing & I am so behind on orders but all I do is read about getting pregnant...I am obsessed...reading stuff about ivf studies cause I am nervous about not getting pregnant and I am thinking of working full time for the company I work one day for cause their insurance is out of NJ so they totally cover ivf...I swear it will never end til I get pregnant!
35smiling I am editing this cause I just saw you posted...hello have you told your family?


----------



## cranberry987

I just got prescribed Clomid, just waiting for AF, Im on day 30 now and usually have a 30-40 day cycle, so only a week or so to wait woo


----------



## garrickbaby

cranberry987 said:


> I just got prescribed Clomid, just waiting for AF, Im on day 30 now and usually have a 30-40 day cycle, so only a week or so to wait woo

Same here, This will be my first cycle. Hopefully AF will come soon. Good luck.


----------



## winston83

Wow 35 98% that's brill hope your other results are just a's good u go girl xxxx


----------



## LaPinska

35- thank you! Congrats on your pregnancy! :happydance:

Joyful- I have many odds against me. Hopefully we will find the recipe for success very soon. I was sick with the flu and fever from cd 7 to cd 9, I actually started taking bbt much earlier but discarded them all. The clomid also made my temps artificially super high until cd 14 then it finally dropped some (but not all the way- usually my pre-o temps are in the 96's) overall i guess the clomid has really messed with my temp. I have never in over 2 yrs of temping ever had bbt this high this early in my cycle. I was told its a very good sign that progesterone is high. Im crossing my fingers tight that the egg was in good health.


----------



## Quaver

Hi everyone :wave:
I'm 5 dpo, well 5 days past IUI:flower:
Seem to have ov'd the day before IUI but never mind:blush:


----------



## lina28

hi ya, sorry didnt write for ages,was busy movin!wow there where alot of pregnancys last month!congrats 2 all of ya!i'm on my second cycle now and on cd13.its wierd this time coz i dont have any scans so i hope everything is ok but dont have any feelings that i'm ov soon coz last month i had loads of pain.oh well we will see!i'm not drivin myself mad this month :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## Im wishing

Hello all

Im new here, thought Id tell everyone about my situation, hope thats OK?! 

I have had blood tests, Lap and Dye and my partner has had all checks done. Nothing major wrong with him, just a tad low on the morphology :shrug:

I was given 3 months of clomid (even though I ovulated on my own?) and had a 2 month break and I'm due to start my next lot of clomid in the next 2 weeks.

Been ttc for 2 1/2 years and if Im completely honest, I dont think the clomid will work for us :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just chilling today day off the gym oh is going to finish the hall at the weekend why i have pic the paper woopp x x x x


----------



## winston83

Blooming heck caz u decorating again lol ur house must be smart as lol hope ur doin okay 
Welcome wishing nice to have you in our gang clomid doesn't work straight away a few of us girls have done a fair few cycles but we no one day it will be our turn hopefully the little break you have had will give you a boost so when you start your next cycle you will bag that bfp wishing you the best of luck xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Winston is right. It took 7 cycles of clomid for me to get a BFP!

Well, finally AF has flown in. First time since the miscarriage. I can start back on the miracle pills tomorrow. 
Hope February is our lucky month girls xx


----------



## winston83

That's fab Emma in a wierd way lol welcome back to crazy town lol xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Luck Em, have you had an HSG yet?
Win where are you in your cycle hun?
I am still just BLOWN AWAY at all the Feb pregnancies... 35 its just sooooo awesome!!!!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Yes I had two HSG's last year Smile. The first one was a complete failure nad very traumatic but the second attempt was done at a different hospital and took literally seconds and no pain at all. They found my left tube is blocked. :(


----------



## snl41296

morning girls hope u are all well. I am on CD 11 and still HIGH on my CBFM. not really anything there on my OPK's as you all know I GET DARKKKKKKKKK so that being said we :sex: last night and will friday and every other after that.


----------



## winston83

Smile4me said:


> Good Luck Em, have you had an HSG yet?
> Win where are you in your cycle hun?
> I am still just BLOWN AWAY at all the Feb pregnancies... 35 its just sooooo awesome!!!!!

Smile huni I have no idea what cd I'm on I'm not counting CDs or doing opkz or anything else this mnth except for the naughty stuff lol just need a break from the clinical side of it xxxxx hope you are doing well xxx


----------



## daviess3

Emma yippee!!! Its the only time ur happy af arrives right?? haha so pleased hun now u can get back on the rollercoaster!
Well im good bit of heartburn but all symptoms r good in my eyes!! I keep stalking ladies come on smile caz winston em im routing for u girls xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks davies, glad all is well with you and the LO, hopefully we will be joining you soon x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Good evening everyone! Just thought I would pop in leaving my hubbies office on my way homehomework damnn just did my midterms and they blast us with homework! Its a never ending story here for me! May hurry up and come! :rofl:

Joyful09: :wave: no I havent told my family and will not until I am showing or at least five months. I am fat already I will post my a photo I already look pregnant and they have said wow your gaining weight so I hope I dont show for a long time! Lol

Cranberry987: :hi: Welcome and good luck on your cycle! :dust:

Garrickbaby: :wave: Good luck to you too on your cycle when it comes! :dust:

Winston83 :hi: Thanks hun boy I cant wait until our grades come in! How are you doing lovedo you realize its Friday already where the hell this week went!

LaPinska: :wave: well its not over until the :witch: shows her face hun so in my eyes even though you were sick you can still get pregnant! :dust:

Quaver: :hi: wow not sure if that is good but lets hope one of those good super speedy :spermy: blast open that egg! :dust:

 Lina28: :wave: Thanks hun! Also, congrats on the move was it a new house? Good luck on this cycle! :dust:

Im wishing: :hi: Welcome! Well I was thinking the same thing so I purchased a yorkie thinking I wasnt going to get a :bfp: well the same month she kept me so busy OMG she is like two children but with four legs and guess whatI GOT MY :bfp: so dont give up hun clomids will work for you it may take longer like me and many other ladies but you will get it. Keep the faith hun and good luck! :dust:

Cas&bob: :wave: hi hun over working yourself at the gym are we! Do some for me too! :rofl:

Mrmphyemma: :wave: this is going to be weird but :wohoo: that the :witch: flew in and good luck for ttc again! :dust:

Smile4me: :hi: thanks hun you and me both!

Snl: :wave: hey hun good luck with the :sex: now dont hurt that men now! :rofl:

Daviess: :hi: hope you feelin better soon. When I eat I look like I am having twins :rofl: boy I get so bloated its crazy!


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi ladies-well I went to hospital this am and its gone so it wasnt a cyst afterall, just a large follicle. I think it was about 28mm when I ovulated. I understand that ideal is 20-26mm but clomid can make you produce larger follicles and my FS said she was not concerned in the slightest! She said there was fluid there which apparently you produce after ovulating. Had to have blood tests today and next week. We'll see anyway! let us know how you get on x


----------



## snl41296

morning girls :hi: I am right on track 3rd day HIGH on my CBFM I am CD 12. I am having a really rough day today so I hope I get to :sex: today. My DD didnt sleep well at all and to top it off she was up at 4am Yea not fun. normally I am in the mood to :sex: in the morning not today :cry: I am really beat. Doesnt help that I go to bed at like 12:30am too :dohh: I am thinking I am going to ovulate mon/tues. So even if I dont get to :sex: today/tonight I have time. I did :sex: the first HIGH day which was CD 9
Hope everyone has a nice weekend


----------



## Smile4me

Morning ladies, just checking in Have a Fab weekend!! SNL get to bding hun!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls af has gone wooppp just spotting so :sex: is on the card again tonight we had it last night to woopp love it been the gym going to weigh my self on Monday to see if i have lost any more x x x


----------



## Becks88

Hi ladies. I finished my first course of clomid 7 days ago, i'm CD13 going on 14 now and have been having sharp twinges on my right side (bit like a stitch). I have a scar from my laparoscopy on the left of my tummy and the pain is adjacent to that pretty much. I have done 2 OPK's today and both were :bfn: but i'm not really listening to them as I have PCOS and they're not supposed to be that reliable. Do any of you ladies think i could be ovulating? or could it just be something else?! 

:dust:


----------



## cranberry987

I have pcos and ovulated for the first time all year last week. I had sharp pains on o day which I've never had before. Also with the opk's-sometimes the window of surge is so narrow that you can miss it. So I think it's best to just see how things turn out in a fortnight. You can temp maybe but that might only rly show anything for next cycle

Gl tho!


----------



## mrphyemma

You maybe haven't had your +opk yet and your ovaries are just preparing to release an egg or you missed your surge and are ovulating. You can get ov pains before, during or even after O so best get to BDing just incase. Good Luck x


----------



## snl41296

morning girls :hi: I am on CD 13 and Still HIGH so 9-13 HIGH days and we :sex: last night as well :happydance: so our first HIGH then last night :thumbup: right on track. Tomorrow will be another :sex: day. Hope everone is having a great weekend :flower:


----------



## baby.wishing

morning everyone well i took my last pill yeterday so its just wait and see now but im a bit confused i use the CBFM and i got my first high today but am only on cd7 i dont usually get my first high untill cd9 anyone got any ideas xx


----------



## snl41296

baby.wishing said:


> morning everyone well i took my last pill yeterday so its just wait and see now but im a bit confused i use the CBFM and i got my first high today but am only on cd7 i dont usually get my first high untill cd9 anyone got any ideas xx

when I was taking clomid I would still get a HIGH around CD 9/10 so just start :sex: 
Clomid never effected my CBFM with me.


----------



## baby.wishing

snl41296 said:


> baby.wishing said:
> 
> 
> morning everyone well i took my last pill yeterday so its just wait and see now but im a bit confused i use the CBFM and i got my first high today but am only on cd7 i dont usually get my first high untill cd9 anyone got any ideas xx
> 
> when I was taking clomid I would still get a HIGH around CD 9/10 so just start :sex:
> Clomid never effected my CBFM with me.Click to expand...

clomid didnt effect the cbfm last cycle but for some reason this cycle i got a high 2 days before i usually do it just makes me more confused because me and dh was going to do smep this cycle but aint sure when to start now because of the monitor.


----------



## snl41296

baby.wishing said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby.wishing said:
> 
> 
> morning everyone well i took my last pill yeterday so its just wait and see now but im a bit confused i use the CBFM and i got my first high today but am only on cd7 i dont usually get my first high untill cd9 anyone got any ideas xx
> 
> when I was taking clomid I would still get a HIGH around CD 9/10 so just start :sex:
> Clomid never effected my CBFM with me.Click to expand...
> 
> clomid didnt effect the cbfm last cycle but for some reason this cycle i got a high 2 days before i usually do it just makes me more confused because me and dh was going to do smep this cycle but aint sure when to start now because of the monitor.Click to expand...

i would start now just to be safe. AFM~ sometimes I get 8 HIGHS and we :sex: every other day then he is Beat by the time the egg comes. I am trying NOT too get to that point again. so far I am CD 13 and got the egg since CD 9 and we :sex: CD 9 and CD 12 but with my OPK's they are getting darker and darker I should be ovulating on monday/tues. If I can wait till sunday night/monday to :sex: again that will be good then on Wed to be safe again then again Friday :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope yr enjoying yr weekend asf we had sex woopp and had a nice chines for tea it was yumm x x x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Okay this time difference is killing me everyonelol I feel like I am a day behind you all. Gosh! :rofl:

Kittycat82: :hi: wow a large follie made that much pain for the hospital! Well I am glad it was only that then. So how are you now.

Snl41296: :wave:how are you hun. You giving that men a break in between those hard cure :sex: I hope:rofl:

Smile4me: :hi:I am doing great! Weekend just fab. Hope you have a wonderful one too!

Caz&bob: :wave: hi hun glad the :witch: got tired of hanging around and gone. So have loads of fun with all those :sex:

Becks88: :hi: I hope you get your positive on those opks and sorry dont know much about PCOS.

Cranberry987: :wave: good luck on your cycle :dust:

Mrmphyemma: :hi: how are you doing hun! Hope the :witch: doesnt t stay long so you can get :sex: again! 

Baby.wishing: :wave: hope all is well and good luck on this cycle! :dust:


----------



## baby.wishing

Hi 35 all is great thanks hun just getting a bit confused as was going to try the smep this cycle but got a high today on my cbfm and I'm only on cd7 so not to sure when to start bding don't want to miss our chance this cycle hope all is well with you and the bump x x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Test one: First Response Friday January 28 ~ lines are light


Test two: Frist Response Friday, January 31 ~ lines are darker


Test three: Clear Blue Digital with Conception Indicator and by the instructions it means that I am 4-5 weeks pregnant!




:wohoo::happydance::yipee::headspin::loopy::saywhat::drunk:


----------



## mrphyemma

Lovely lines now 35. Do you believe it now? :) You're going to be a Mummy again!!! xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

yes i do OMG I am pregnant! Ahhhhh (screaming)


----------



## sma1588

35- thats soooo cool all that time and struggles its payed off now just rest and keep that little bean in there!!!

so today was a weird day, my mom had surgery the other day and ive been going to check on her and her friend was at the house after i got there, shes known me since i was in 5th grade and say to me "so u have a bf still right?" i say "ya for 4 years now" then her-" u better not get pregnant, or are you already?" " wait untill ure married" im like um " no im not it will take awhile for it to happen im sure hehe o well people dont need to know right now anyways...plus my aunt was sitting right there who doesnt know either...


----------



## snl41296

woohoo those are amazing Lines and I cant wait to see belly pics in time <3 another friend on here that I journyed with is PG I have to be next sooner then later LMAO


----------



## sma1588

snl u have to be next it will happen when u least expect it


----------



## Quaver

Those lines are great, you have one (or more?) strong baby(ies):wohoo:


----------



## LaPinska

Did anyone's tww bb symptoms change with clomid??

I usually get sore bbs right at ovulation or right after, but always by 5 dpo. I'm 6 dpo and still nothing... what does that mean????

I have LPD and i still always get sore bbs by 5 dpo so i am confused i thought higher progesterone would cause extremely sore ones.. thats all i ever read about clomid is the sore chest it causes.. I feel left out!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls 35 wow super strong test you have there hun twins afm house clean beds clean sunday roast on and just going to chill x x x


----------



## snl41296

morning girls CD 14 and HIGH :winkwink: on my CBFM again. tomorrow I should ovulate or tues. I am going to :sex: tonight then tues had a very bad night with my DD and then was up at 4am. Sometimes I wonder why the hell are we trying, b/c she drains me big time :cry: seems like she gets worse with age. she will be 4 march :cry: I dont enjoy this age at all :cry:


----------



## Quaver

snl41296 said:


> I dont enjoy this age at all :cry:

But she looks so cute:kiss:
A bet if I saw your family walking down the street, I'd think 'there goes another fertile happy family':smug:


----------



## snl41296

Quaver said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> I dont enjoy this age at all :cry:
> 
> But she looks so cute:kiss:
> A bet if I saw your family walking down the street, I'd think 'there goes another fertile happy family':smug:Click to expand...

she is cute but not at NIGHT :rofl:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

LaPinska said:


> Did anyone's tww bb symptoms change with clomid??
> 
> I usually get sore bbs right at ovulation or right after, but always by 5 dpo. I'm 6 dpo and still nothing... what does that mean????
> 
> I have LPD and i still always get sore bbs by 5 dpo so i am confused i thought higher progesterone would cause extremely sore ones.. thats all i ever read about clomid is the sore chest it causes.. I feel left out!

well my clomid has caused me a really heavy AF this cycle :( just come on yesterday.. so its not nice, im like a soddin tap, and i have never gotten really heavy periods like that before... i started taking my 4th cycle of clomid today days 2-6 so ill comment as the month goes on about how well my symptoms are, last cycle i didnt even get a sniff of an ovulation pain (but i had a huge follicle on my left ovary) so it was working but my body was obviously more used to it.. and the month i got my bfp i had really sore lower back and ovulation cramping ;) i only had really sore bbs after finding out i was pregnant xx

good luck hun. xx

OH AND LADIES. .. . i have just found this thread again after a good few weeks of not being active! haha... so sorry i lost youse.. how are you all? xx


----------



## Lisa84

Hey Ladies :hi: ive not been on in a while just havin a break and some chill time. 

The FS has given me 3 more months of Clomid so i will be startin that when AF arrives. FX it works and i dont have to go back for more.

Its fab seein so many BFP. Congratulations to all the graduates xxx


----------



## winston83

Hope all my clomid girls have had a fab wkend I'm very happy coz liverpool won today xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Yh me too :) im not a liverpool fan but just seeing the smile wiped off Torres' face was ace!! x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

oh no! lol not a liverpool fan! hopefully itll bring you some luck, i think torres is a dick lol! glad your rid of him! im a man untd fan :haha: xx


----------



## snl41296

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I HAVE A VERYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY DARK OPK right now! very dark! its what I waited for :winkwink:
woohoo! :sex: tonight will work out wonderful! did it friday 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ok just had to share :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

yayyyy snl for your opk hun x x x


----------



## Lisa84

MrsGAnderson said:


> oh no! lol not a liverpool fan! hopefully itll bring you some luck, i think torres is a dick lol! glad your rid of him! im a man untd fan :haha: xx

Ooft i think you are in danger of being ganged up on here MrsA coz im a Leeds fan lol xxx

yey for the positive OPK snl now go get some :sex: lol xxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Sar1588: yes wow i sure hope my little bean sticks and plus Bean was my maiden name...my FULL name is Chrystie Kennesha Simons (nee Bean) so lets hope my maiden name helps! lol (by the way i hate my first name Arggg) gosh i feel sorry for you when your moms friends does find out! :rofl: one your pregnant and two youre not married?? :rofl: Oooo your on her shit list when you start to show :rofl: youre going to get a beat down! :rofl:

Snl41296: wow if you opk is dark then you better get off of bnb and get your :sex: on!


Snl41296 girl it will be a longggg time before you see any bumps i am soo fat i already look pregnant! :rofl: here is the photo of my belly now! So I have to lose at least 40 lbs before this baby really grows and makes me look like a fat-ta-puss! :rofl: 

Quaver: now your cracking jokes! :rofl:

Lapinska: no i never got sore bbs at any time but I sure have them now! Omg i cant even sleep nights! Its crazy....

Cas&bob: you too are cracking jokes on the twins omg then it i do have them tubs tide for sure! :rofl:

Mrs. G : we forgive you for not visiting us sooner :rofl: hope you enjoyed your weekend!

Lisa84: :hi: back at ya! And thanks a bunch!

Winston83: yes i had a fab weekend! Go Liverpool! :wohoo:


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> Sar1588: yes wow i sure hope my little bean sticks and plus Bean was my maiden name...my FULL name is Chrystie Kennesha Simons (nee Bean) so lets hope my maiden name helps! lol (by the way i hate my first name Arggg) gosh i feel sorry for you when your moms friends does find out! :rofl: one your pregnant and two youre not married?? :rofl: Oooo your on her shit list when you start to show :rofl: youre going to get a beat down! :rofl:
> 
> Snl41296: wow if you opk is dark then you better get off of bnb and get your :sex: on!
> 
> View attachment 165463
> 
> Snl41296 girl it will be a longggg time before you see any bumps i am soo fat i already look pregnant! :rofl: here is the photo of my belly now! So I have to lose at least 40 lbs before this baby really grows and makes me look like a fat-ta-puss! :rofl:
> 
> Quaver: now your cracking jokes! :rofl:
> 
> Lapinska: no i never got sore bbs at any time but I sure have them now! Omg i cant even sleep nights! Its crazy....
> 
> Cas&bob: you too are cracking jokes on the twins omg then it i do have them tubs tide for sure! :rofl:
> 
> Mrs. G : we forgive you for not visiting us sooner :rofl: hope you enjoyed your weekend!
> 
> Lisa84: :hi: back at ya! And thanks a bunch!
> 
> Winston83: yes i had a fab weekend! Go Liverpool! :wohoo:

u just look alittle bloated I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE IT :cloud9:


----------



## snl41296

whats your intake on baking soda?


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 165463
> 
> Snl41296 girl it will be a longggg time before you see any bumps i am soo fat i already look pregnant! :rofl: here is the photo of my belly now! So I have to lose at least 40 lbs before this baby really grows and makes me look like a fat-ta-puss! :rofl:
> 
> Winston83: yes i had a fab weekend! Go Liverpool! :wohoo:
> 
> u just look alittle bloated I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE IT :cloud9:Click to expand...

okay now you need classes you are looking at well I was 200.8lbs last week but i started the scarsdale medical diet plan on Thursday so i am not sure what i weigh now but i am sure i am still in the 200's or 198lbs or above! :rofl: I am fat not bloated :rofl:


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> whats your intake on baking soda?

 baking soda?? what you mean drinking it alone?


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> whats your intake on baking soda?
> 
> baking soda?? what you mean drinking it alone?Click to expand...

no :rofl: u dip it in warm water and put it in your Va Jay Jay but not cervix just the walls ? they say its good for the sperm to live in and to have a boy. i dont care what I have just wondering about it


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> whats your intake on baking soda?
> 
> baking soda?? what you mean drinking it alone?Click to expand...
> 
> no :rofl: u dip it in warm water and put it in your Va Jay Jay but not cervix just the walls ? they say its good for the sperm to live in and to have a boy. i dont care what I have just wondering about itClick to expand...

:rofl: Ooooo no i haven't omg no will do! but you try and let me know :rofl:


----------



## 35_Smiling

I started a thread in the 1st trimester forum lol tomorrow I will have to try and see how i add the link like the others lol silly me. Night everyone!:happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

35 - congrats hun! So happy for you! Those lines are BUUUEEEETYYYFULLLL!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Big congrats to all the bfp'ers:happydance: still lurking over here. Cd15 for me and my dh arrived from Iraq yesterday just in time for some baby makin action


----------



## KittyCat82

LaPinska said:


> Did anyone's tww bb symptoms change with clomid??
> 
> I usually get sore bbs right at ovulation or right after, but always by 5 dpo. I'm 6 dpo and still nothing... what does that mean????
> 
> I have LPD and i still always get sore bbs by 5 dpo so i am confused i thought higher progesterone would cause extremely sore ones.. thats all i ever read about clomid is the sore chest it causes.. I feel left out!

Hi Hun-I am thinking the same! I usually get sore bb's after ovulation-that is normally how I know I have ovulated. however, I am 4/5dpo and nothing yet. I am being tracked this month and having blood tests to make sure I ov'd-although from scanning my consultant says she is sure I have. I will let you know my results-should get them thurs/fri this week. If anyone else can help with this query I would be interested to know! x


----------



## snl41296

ok girls I am panicing BIG TIME... WE DIDNT :sex: last night :cry: :cry: 
We :sex: Friday I got my + OPK yesterday at 3pm, still checked at 7pm still wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy DARK.... This morning its 5:50am and wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy DARK again and I got my EGG on my CBFM. He promised today we are going to :sex: this morning. I really hope to God we didnt miss this :cry::cry::cry: I will be beyond myself :cry:


----------



## LaPinska

well my nips seem to be on and off sore today. does anyone know how to tweak??

7dpo 3 hour hold. 5min mark
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5051/5424550398_7cb90a2a20.jpg

it dried next to my "control" test which i dipped in pepsi to make it turn positive
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5219/5424550438_7ecf684d07_z.jpg


anyone see it? im testing again later today. hopefully it will still be there!


----------



## fluterby429

I see something!


----------



## snl41296

i do see something congrats on your :bfp: what DPO are u


----------



## Quaver

fluterby429 said:


> Big congrats to all the bfp'ers:happydance: still lurking over here. Cd15 for me and my dh arrived from Iraq yesterday just in time for some baby makin action

Wow perfect timing! Good :sex: to you!:happydance:
:dust:


----------



## Quaver

LaPinska said:


> well my nips seem to be on and off sore today. does anyone know how to tweak??

I see a line!:happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

Which is the pepsi one? Can see a line on the top, but not on the bottom one tbh


----------



## Quaver

cranberry987 said:


> Which is the pepsi one? Can see a line on the top, but not on the bottom one tbh

Pepsi is the top one on the second photo. The one with strong test line.


----------



## KittyCat82

anyone see it? im testing again later today. hopefully it will still be there![/QUOTE]

Very faint but something....oooh exciting-how long have you been ttc hun? How many months on clomid? x


----------



## snl41296

*UPDATE : Didnt go to the gym today because we 

Took my DD to school came home got naked and DTD woohoo *


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all well another bfp coming in fast these hope im next x x x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hi everyone: Just a bit confused this morning...for my first peewee i wiped and saw some brown sticky strechy stuff on the white paper....odd:shrug: i hope this doesn't mean anything becasue i was scared shitless!:cry:

Ttcbaby117: :hi: Thanks hun :wohoo: 

Fluterby429: :wave: thanks hun and good luck this cycle. Now burn your hubby out love! Show him what he been missing while in Iraq! Get your :sex: on big time throwing some :dust: 

Kittycat82: :hi: hi my dear! Had a good weekend i hope.

Snl41296: :wave: hey hun i sure you are okay! I hope you get some :sex: in this morning tho but if now fingers cross and here some :dust: OMG poor DD she got the boot because her parents want some :sex: time! :rofl: i hope you two had some rocking hard core :sex: up in there while DD enjoying school! :rofl: Good luck! :dust:

Lapinska: :hi: okay can you explain that again please? So the first photo was a very light line right? And the second one you dip it in pepsi to get a positive? Are these opk test or pregnancy test and why would you dip it in pepsi? Sorry for the questions...i hope i am not being a ass..

Quaver: :wave: hope you had a good weekend 

Crandberry987: :hi: how are you today hun have a good day

Caz&bob: :wave: praying that you are next too! :dust:


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> Hi everyone: Just a bit confused this morning...for my first peewee i wiped and saw some brown sticky strechy stuff on the white paper....odd:shrug: i hope this doesn't mean anything becasue i was scared shitless!:cry:
> 
> Ttcbaby117: :hi: Thanks hun :wohoo:
> 
> Fluterby429: :wave: thanks hun and good luck this cycle. Now burn your hubby out love! Show him what he been missing while in Iraq! Get your :sex: on big time throwing some :dust:
> 
> Kittycat82: :hi: hi my dear! Had a good weekend i hope.
> 
> Snl41296: :wave: hey hun i sure you are okay! I hope you get some :sex: in this morning tho but if now fingers cross and here some :dust: OMG poor DD she got the boot because her parents want some :sex: time! :rofl: i hope you two had some rocking hard core :sex: up in there while DD enjoying school! :rofl: Good luck! :dust:
> 
> Lapinska: :hi: okay can you explain that again please? So the first photo was a very light line right? And the second one you dip it in pepsi to get a positive? Are these opk test or pregnancy test and why would you dip it in pepsi? Sorry for the questions...i hope i am not being a ass..
> 
> Quaver: :wave: hope you had a good weekend
> 
> Crandberry987: :hi: how are you today hun have a good day
> 
> Caz&bob: :wave: praying that you are next too! :dust:

:rofl: I would have been mighty pissed off if we didnt. I didnt go to the gym b/c of that LMAO


----------



## lisaf

LaPinska - I totally see something on the non-pepsi tests!
I do know some girls have gotten evaps like that (I never did though... I doubted they even put the test strip on my BFN tests because they were so white :haha:)
I think its enough to be cautiously excited about... if its a true BFP it will get darker each day!
FX'd!!!!!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> 35_smiling said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone: Just a bit confused this morning...for my first peewee i wiped and saw some brown sticky strechy stuff on the white paper....odd:shrug: I hope this doesn't mean anything becasue i was scared shitless!:cry:
> 
> ttcbaby117: :hi: Thanks hun :wohoo:
> 
> fluterby429: :wave: Thanks hun and good luck this cycle. Now burn your hubby out love! Show him what he been missing while in iraq! Get your :sex: On big time throwing some :dust:
> 
> kittycat82: :hi: Hi my dear! Had a good weekend i hope.
> 
> snl41296: :wave: Hey hun i sure you are okay! I hope you get some :sex: In this morning tho but if now fingers cross and here some :dust: Omg poor dd she got the boot because her parents want some :sex: Time! :rofl: I hope you two had some rocking hard core :sex: Up in there while dd enjoying school! :rofl: Good luck! :dust:
> 
> lapinska: :hi: Okay can you explain that again please? So the first photo was a very light line right? And the second one you dip it in pepsi to get a positive? Are these opk test or pregnancy test and why would you dip it in pepsi? Sorry for the questions...i hope i am not being a ass..
> 
> quaver: :wave: Hope you had a good weekend
> 
> crandberry987: :hi: How are you today hun have a good day
> 
> caz&bob: :wave: Praying that you are next too! :dust:
> 
> :rofl: I would have been mighty pissed off if we didnt. I didnt go to the gym b/c of that lmaoClick to expand...

okay so now you had your :sex: On you can still go to the gym later this today! Lmbo!


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35_smiling said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone: Just a bit confused this morning...for my first peewee i wiped and saw some brown sticky strechy stuff on the white paper....odd:shrug: I hope this doesn't mean anything becasue i was scared shitless!:cry:
> 
> ttcbaby117: :hi: Thanks hun :wohoo:
> 
> fluterby429: :wave: Thanks hun and good luck this cycle. Now burn your hubby out love! Show him what he been missing while in iraq! Get your :sex: On big time throwing some :dust:
> 
> kittycat82: :hi: Hi my dear! Had a good weekend i hope.
> 
> snl41296: :wave: Hey hun i sure you are okay! I hope you get some :sex: In this morning tho but if now fingers cross and here some :dust: Omg poor dd she got the boot because her parents want some :sex: Time! :rofl: I hope you two had some rocking hard core :sex: Up in there while dd enjoying school! :rofl: Good luck! :dust:
> 
> lapinska: :hi: Okay can you explain that again please? So the first photo was a very light line right? And the second one you dip it in pepsi to get a positive? Are these opk test or pregnancy test and why would you dip it in pepsi? Sorry for the questions...i hope i am not being a ass..
> 
> quaver: :wave: Hope you had a good weekend
> 
> crandberry987: :hi: How are you today hun have a good day
> 
> caz&bob: :wave: Praying that you are next too! :dust:
> 
> :rofl: I would have been mighty pissed off if we didnt. I didnt go to the gym b/c of that lmaoClick to expand...
> 
> okay so now you had your :sex: On you can still go to the gym later this today! Lmbo!Click to expand...

F that I had sex :rofl: thats good enough for the day LMAO


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35_smiling said:
> 
> 
> snl41296: :wave: Hey hun i sure you are okay! I hope you get some :sex: In this morning tho but if now fingers cross and here some :dust: Omg poor dd she got the boot because her parents want some :sex: Time! :rofl: I hope you two had some rocking hard core :sex: Up in there while dd enjoying school! :rofl: Good luck! :dust:
> 
> :rofl: I would have been mighty pissed off if we didnt. I didnt go to the gym b/c of that lmaoClick to expand...
> 
> okay so now you had your :sex: On you can still go to the gym later this today! Lmbo!Click to expand...
> 
> F that I had sex :rofl: thats good enough for the day LMAOClick to expand...

omfg :rofl: you go girl! I guess this time hubby burnt you out! :rofl:


----------



## mrphyemma

LaPinska, I also see a line on your non-pepsi test but I also saw a line on snl's test last cycle and it turned out to be BFN in the end so don't trust my judgement! Hope the lines get darker for you my lovely.

snl, You must have done something right, your DH has been very forthcoming in the bedroom department this cycle. Day time nookie, naughty naughty! Hope this cycle is yours xx

35, Sorry to hear about the brown stuff when you wiped. They say brown blood is old blood so hopefully its nothing sinister. Try and take it easy xx


----------



## Smile4me

flippen AF cramps today ladies, I can't bring myself to test :( I do have my FS appointment on Thursday so I guess either I'm going to have to break down and test or wait til Thursday to see if the witch shows up ... just in time to see the FS though :) 

35 hun it does sound ok to have brown blood (old blood) but if it were red that is def something you want to be concerned with... that's how I found out about my mc. Good luck hun and positive thoughts!!!!


----------



## daviess3

Hi girls how we all doing? smile caz winston?? any news snl sounds like good timing!! Lapinksa i see a line to fxd!!! 35 fxd for u hun x
Emma you started bding yet hun? xx


----------



## LaPinska

hi girls thanks. 

35- if you dip a HPT in certain drinks it will turn them positive. I know most brown carbonated beverages will do it along with some types of juice. Those are HPTs hence why they say HCG on the handles ;)


i'm not calling it a BFP its too early for that. I want to do a really long hold and test again later today but the problem is i keep trying to sleep cause ive been sick, and i keep getting up during sleep to potty which is ruining my holds. I couldn't use FMU cos it was very clear. At this DPO the pee pretty much needs to be orange....lol

My bbt has dipped 2 days in a row and i can swear ive been having period cramps every so often since i woke up yesterday. I am freaking out that my LPD is going to get me again even while on the clomid... if you look at last months chart, it's not pretty :wacko:


----------



## lisaf

LaPinska - My temp dipped 2 days in a row also... I was convinced I was out but my HCG blood test came back a 7 on that 2nd day, lol! And I started getting the period cramps right about then too which was way too early for me.
FX'd, its all sounding very good!!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Mrphyemma: okay thanks i sure hope so.

Smile4me: thanks hun i sure hope its nothing. As for you GO :TEST: TODAY :rofl: try to help you to break down lol but in any case good luck on Thursday and i sure hope :af: stays away.

Daviess3: thanks hun and how are you and your little apple doing?

Lapinska: Ooo sorry i did see the hsg but for some reason i was thinking you took it on a opk dummy me sorry. I sure hope its a :bfp: then fingers cross


----------



## cranberry987

Just came on so starting my first round of clomid in two days. Excited but was so convinced that I was preg already-was first month I ovulated in all the time ttc. Ah well. Onwards and upwards. Let the crazy mood swings begin!


----------



## LaPinska

35 it's all good lol.. i am just a poas nerd for real!

lisa its so hard to be positive. im sure im having cramps and they are starting to hurt. in my experience this is never good. i hope your right!


----------



## lisaf

LaPinska said:


> 35 it's all good lol.. i am just a poas nerd for real!
> 
> lisa its so hard to be positive. im sure im having cramps and they are starting to hurt. in my experience this is never good. i hope your right!

I admit that getting your hopes high probably isn't a good idea...nothing is for sure until you see a nice strong line on a test.
BUT... I'm almost convinced that thinking you're out is almost a symptom of its own! :haha: I was in TEARS the morning I got my BFP totally convinced I was out.
Deep breaths!
Make sure you're hydrated! Some cramping is normal but being dehydrated causes more cramps when pregnant so have a glass of water to see if it helps! 
:hugs:

Nothing you've said convinces me you're totally out of luck, or even that things aren't looking hopeful! :hugs: Let the rest of us get our hopes up for you, ok? You can stay pessimistic all you want to avoid the hurt of disappointment!


----------



## mrphyemma

Sorry about AF cranberry and good luck on your 1st clomid cycle honey.

Davies, hope you and beanie are okay, we did start BDing last night, a week early but practise makes perfect eh?

Smile4me, I have everything crossed that AF stays away, but if not all the best at your Fs appt xx


----------



## snl41296

hey LisaF what do u think of baking soda? and dipping it in warm water and putting it inside the walls of your vaJayJAy? i googled it and never heard it till this board? I got my Egg today and we DTD this morning yesterday afternoon I got my + opk. hopping this is my month =D


----------



## wanting2010

Hey ladies...hope all is well with everyone. Just popping by to check in! 

I'm feeling pretty discouraged this month. I don't think 150 mg is working. =( Trying to think about what my next step is if I don't ov this cycle. :cry:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Crandberry987: good for you hun. Good luck on the clomid this cycle :dust:
Lapinska: :wohoo: can&#8217;t wait till you :test: again

Lisaf: I am with you re: comment with lapinska

Mrphyemma: good for you getting your :sex: on!

Snl41296: hmm good luck with the baking soda! Have fun! 

Wanting2010: wow no ov at 100mg? Omg i am so sorry hun :hugs: praying that the 150mg works.


----------



## lisaf

snl41296 said:


> hey LisaF what do u think of baking soda? and dipping it in warm water and putting it inside the walls of your vaJayJAy? i googled it and never heard it till this board? I got my Egg today and we DTD this morning yesterday afternoon I got my + opk. hopping this is my month =D

Its always been my understanding that its best not to mess with the chemistry down there. :shrug: I suppose if there was a known issue that it was supposed to counteract it might be worth a try (like hostile CM etc)... haven't researched it though.


----------



## LaPinska

thanks for the hope! i don't know though lol. i am craving chocolate and salt (just got done stuffing my face with m&m's and potato chips)and now i am 8 dpo and my cramps are just getting worse. I just had a really strong one. They are right in my cervix and they hurt. Usually i would be googeling the crap out of this but it has happened too many times to count.

I am however feeling better sick wise. After 3 weeks finally. My fever is gone. Just snotty nose and wet chest cough to get over now. I'm having a problem with my tonsils so looks like i'll be getting those out soon.. coughing up tonsil stones is soooooo nasty!!

I just wanna feel better and eventually get my bfp.. is that too much to ask!

I also got bloods today to check my thyroid, vitamin d and vitamin b12 levels. Can't wait to see if its anymore close to normal. I'm expecting my thyroid to be perfect, vitamin d to be at LEAST 30, and no idea about vit B havent had it done before.


----------



## snl41296

morning girls. I am CD 16 and at 6am my OPK is dark not as dark as it was yesterday and the day before yesterday. My CBFM still says egg. Not sure if DH and I will DTD today =/ He is getting a bad cold =( and I doubt it will work :rofl: I know him toooo well going to tell him I got the egg see if I can trick him. Im so sneaky...


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies, the witch got me this morning!


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh Smile4me, I'm really sorry AF got you honey. Here's hoping your FS appointment goes well, you will get your baby! xx


----------



## snl41296

so sorry smile


----------



## Smile4me

Its ok ladies, I know that someday it will happen again, I have faith in my Doctor and God! Theres a reason why I'm lingering around on these threads... lol...


----------



## Quaver

:hugs: Smile4me.


----------



## tmc97138

Hey ladies Haven't posted much. I am on my second month of 50mg of Clomid. This is the first month in the history of trying that I actually ovulated! That was a feat in itself.

I am now at 10dpo and negative HPT this morning. My period isn't too regular so I don't know when to expect it, but it has never been more than 30 days in a cycle. I am trying to not give up hope, but I just don't feel pregnant. It seems like by now everything I have read, women already have sore breasts and other symptoms. The only real "symptom" i'm having is lots of crazy dreams and lots of White CM (TMI!!).


----------



## 35_Smiling

Lisaf: OMG i love the quilt! Wow! 

Lapinska: good luck on the blood test! I hope everything works out for you. Before what you wish for you just might feel better and be pregnant at the same time! :wohoo:

Snl41296: you go girl get that men! :sex: is on! :rofl:

Smile4me: on darn sorry hun but at least you have another chance on this cycle:dust: I love the way you look at things. Its so encouraging!

Mrphyemma: hi darling how are you today! 

Quaver: hope you have a wonderful day

Tmc97138: hello there. I am sorry i never have sore boobies and even with this pregnancy either i did start to have sore boobies until about two weeks later. But everyone is different. So i will keep the faith for you and you will get your :bfp: good luck :dust:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls aw smile still got my fx for your next cycle hun afm geting some o cramps today so i my o early whoop i will do a opk tomoz x x x


----------



## winston83

Hiya everyone xxxx


----------



## fluterby429

Ladies I need some help. This was my first round on clomid. Yesterday I got a very pos opk the test line darker than the control line. Today I still have a pos opk. Test line is same color? I tested early like 11am yesterday and about the same today. I had to test early for fear I wouldn't get another chance. Is this normal on clomid?


----------



## ANC

Fluter, I had like..3 positive OPKs on my last round of clomid, and I def. didn't ovulate (went the the dr got checked and all that). It was really upsetting. I was told clomid can sometimes do that, but I was also told my PCOS can do that..so I never know what to tihnk.


I start round 2 of clomid tomorrow, 100 instead of 50, no O last time.Since clomid makes me crazzzzyyy I reallllllly hope something happens this time!


----------



## fluterby429

ANC thanks for the tip...yikes! I o on my own. My doc just gave it to me to give me an extra boost and to maybe delay ovulation so my honey could make it in time from Iraq. Oh I sure hope that it doesn't cause me to NOT ovulate.


----------



## LaPinska

i'm not expert but i think my period is coming today-tomorrow :cry:


----------



## snl41296

LaPinska said:


> i'm not expert but i think my period is coming today-tomorrow :cry:

:hugs:so sorry hun


----------



## snl41296

So everyone I just peed on my OPK and there is nothing there. surge died :happydance::happydance::happydance: I really think I :sex: a good time. right in the middle. sunday afternoon got my first +opk DARK AS EVER at 3pm , we :sex: monday morning. and today is tues and there is nothing there :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

LaPinska said:


> i'm not expert but i think my period is coming today-tomorrow :cry:

Did you test again?
I see your temp fell but try not to lose hope, you're only 8dpo! Take a look at my last chart... really a few drops in temp do NOT always mean bad news! :hugs:


----------



## Becks88

So annoyed, I'm CD 17 on my first round of Clomid (50mg CD2-6) and i've had right sided lower abdo (in the ovary region...i think) pain for 4 days now. I stopped using OPK's about a week ago but bought a clear blue digital smiley face one this evening as the constant ache was and still is getting to me and low and behold...NO SMILEY FACE ARGH!:growlmad: I FEEL like i have ovulated, does this sound crazy? It can't be anything else BUT ovulation, or can it?? :shrug: I have PCOS and never felt this before. 

Any words of experience gladly appreciated :wacko:


----------



## hlynn

hey ladies..idk if u remember me lol but i was on clomid for 4 months and decided to take my own break this month and i got a progesterone test this saturday n the dr called and said yup i ovulated :happydance: so i did on my own this month :) but unfortunately i feel like af is on her way..im 9dpo and having loads of cm, cramps, bloating and some nausea here n there..all normal signs of af coming


----------



## lisaf

hlynn - great news about ovulating on your break! I was really hoping you would!!!!! :)

Becks88 - sorry I can't offer much advice other than to get a progesterone test about 7 days after you think you ovulated. OPKs were not always reliable for me (had to find the right brand)... charting my BBT was always accurate for detecting ovulation..
I never detected it based on cramps etc...


----------



## wanting2010

Becks88- I had crampy feelings/twinges all throughout my last two Clomid cycles and had some pretty sharp, intense pains that I thought might be ovulation pain around the time you might expect to ovulate (CD 14-17ish) but unfortunately didn't ovulate. So I think it is possible to feel like you might be ovulating but end up not. :dohh:

Does anyone have any idea what the cost is to see a fertility specialist without insurance? My insurance won't cover treatment of infertility, although I think it does cover diagnostics because all my bloodwork and such so far has been paid for. Anyway- I'm considering going to a specialist since (so far) 3 rounds of Clomid at 50, 100, and 150 mg have been unsuccessful at getting me to ovulate. Just kind of worried about the cost of it all.


----------



## lisaf

wanting2010 said:


> Becks88- I had crampy feelings/twinges all throughout my last two Clomid cycles and had some pretty sharp, intense pains that I thought might be ovulation pain around the time you might expect to ovulate (CD 14-17ish) but unfortunately didn't ovulate. So I think it is possible to feel like you might be ovulating but end up not. :dohh:
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what the cost is to see a fertility specialist without insurance? My insurance won't cover treatment of infertility, although I think it does cover diagnostics because all my bloodwork and such so far has been paid for. Anyway- I'm considering going to a specialist since (so far) 3 rounds of Clomid at 50, 100, and 150 mg have been unsuccessful at getting me to ovulate. Just kind of worried about the cost of it all.

There were 2 clinics in my town.. a consultation at one place was $250, the other place was $150
I went to the $150 place.. I brought all my relevant medical records with me to the consultation so he could see all my hormone bloodwork etc.
We then went through the treatment plan and discussed the price of everything. It was all a lot more reasonable than I thought it would be.
Hope that helps! It varies a LOT from place to place though... but the first step is to find out the consultation fee, and then talk to them and see what their own costs for treatment/testing are.

My FS managed to get my insurance to pay for my whole cycle with creative billing and saying it was for diagnosis of PCOS, lol.
It would have cost me $270 for a monitored clomid cycle... CD3 bloodwork and ultrasound, one mid-cycle follicle scan, and CD21 progesterone bloodwork. 
I had to pay out of pocket for my HSG, but by paying 'cash' at the time of service I only paid $400 for it, not the $1000 they would have billed me for.
The ultrasounds at my FS's office were a heck of a lot cheaper than the ones my GYN would have ordered.

Anyway, rambling on, but try not to be too scared of the costs! Its worth a consultation to find out what they can recommend and see what it costs.


----------



## LaPinska

wanting- here in NC the RE told me it was $600 just for the appointment without insurance. That is not including any tests, exams, nothing.. needless to say i told her i wouldn't be making an appointment!

Lisa yes i tested with my FMU which was a 10 hour hold and it gave me ziltch. I just tested with my 2ndMU which i held in for 4 hours and i got another "clear" line with no color. Give me a min and i will post pics.. i really think it's the antibody strip or something!


----------



## LaPinska

ps by clear i mean see-through. ghost line if you will. and i tried to tweak it but it's got no color


----------



## LaPinska

here it is wet within timeframe
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5096/5428752143_f7f6be3aae_z.jpg

lots of dry pics. prob can't even see it but i see it IRL
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5295/5428851065_3c95416d52_z.jpg
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5054/5428851195_81af34c709_z.jpg
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5137/5429454702_0151882527_z.jpg


i wont even post pics on the poas forum anymore. i've posted tests with nice pink lines before and they told me there was nothing there. i could only imagine the scrutiny of these tests and how embarassed i would be!


----------



## lisaf

might just be an evap at this point (is the top test yesterday's pepsi test? It looks super dark....)
BUT, you're only 8dpo... please remember that at 9-10dpo my blood HCG level was only a 7.... that DID show up faintly on a 10miu test, but would not show up on a 20miu test.


----------



## LaPinska

ya thats the pepsi tests lol. i decided to keep it for my reference test.

i couldn't see a line on the test until i put it next to the pepsi test.

wanna know something funny?? remember i was complaining about my bbs not being sore? well they kinda sorta got a tiny bit sore yesterday. now today only the right one! and i have to poke it or mush it to tell if it's sore or not Lol. usually my boobs are killing me by now on an unmedicated cycle, and they usually stop hurting the day before AF or as soon as my temp plummets.

i can't help but keep a little hope tucked away in a cranny but i think right now even my husband has more hope than i do. My MIL called him and asked him if i was pregnant yet and he said we wouldn't know for another week! I was sitting right next to him the liar!! lol

OH and these tests are 10miu.. i see you got a positive at the bottom of your dip. I WANT ONE!


----------



## wanting2010

lisaf said:


> There were 2 clinics in my town.. a consultation at one place was $250, the other place was $150
> I went to the $150 place.. I brought all my relevant medical records with me to the consultation so he could see all my hormone bloodwork etc.
> We then went through the treatment plan and discussed the price of everything. It was all a lot more reasonable than I thought it would be.
> Hope that helps! It varies a LOT from place to place though... but the first step is to find out the consultation fee, and then talk to them and see what their own costs for treatment/testing are.
> 
> My FS managed to get my insurance to pay for my whole cycle with creative billing and saying it was for diagnosis of PCOS, lol.
> It would have cost me $270 for a monitored clomid cycle... CD3 bloodwork and ultrasound, one mid-cycle follicle scan, and CD21 progesterone bloodwork.
> I had to pay out of pocket for my HSG, but by paying 'cash' at the time of service I only paid $400 for it, not the $1000 they would have billed me for.
> The ultrasounds at my FS's office were a heck of a lot cheaper than the ones my GYN would have ordered.
> 
> Anyway, rambling on, but try not to be too scared of the costs! Its worth a consultation to find out what they can recommend and see what it costs.

Thank you, that's extremely helpful! I guess my best course of action is just to call. I'm pretty sure there's only 1-2 fertility clinics in my area. My biggest worry is that I will have to move on to injectables and it will cost an arm and a leg. :wacko:



LaPinska said:


> wanting- here in NC the RE told me it was $600 just for the appointment without insurance. That is not including any tests, exams, nothing.. needless to say i told her i wouldn't be making an appointment!

:huh: Wow, I certainly hope it won't cost that much here. Definitely couldn't do it if it is $600 just for an appointment. I'm nervous, haha! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

wanting2010 said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> There were 2 clinics in my town.. a consultation at one place was $250, the other place was $150
> I went to the $150 place.. I brought all my relevant medical records with me to the consultation so he could see all my hormone bloodwork etc.
> We then went through the treatment plan and discussed the price of everything. It was all a lot more reasonable than I thought it would be.
> Hope that helps! It varies a LOT from place to place though... but the first step is to find out the consultation fee, and then talk to them and see what their own costs for treatment/testing are.
> 
> My FS managed to get my insurance to pay for my whole cycle with creative billing and saying it was for diagnosis of PCOS, lol.
> It would have cost me $270 for a monitored clomid cycle... CD3 bloodwork and ultrasound, one mid-cycle follicle scan, and CD21 progesterone bloodwork.
> I had to pay out of pocket for my HSG, but by paying 'cash' at the time of service I only paid $400 for it, not the $1000 they would have billed me for.
> The ultrasounds at my FS's office were a heck of a lot cheaper than the ones my GYN would have ordered.
> 
> Anyway, rambling on, but try not to be too scared of the costs! Its worth a consultation to find out what they can recommend and see what it costs.
> 
> Thank you, that's extremely helpful! I guess my best course of action is just to call. I'm pretty sure there's only 1-2 fertility clinics in my area. My biggest worry is that I will have to move on to injectables and it will cost an arm and a leg. :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> LaPinska said:
> 
> 
> wanting- here in NC the RE told me it was $600 just for the appointment without insurance. That is not including any tests, exams, nothing.. needless to say i told her i wouldn't be making an appointment!Click to expand...
> 
> :huh: Wow, I certainly hope it won't cost that much here. Definitely couldn't do it if it is $600 just for an appointment. I'm nervous, haha! :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah, if the higher dose of clomid got my follicles big but my progesterone was still low, my FS was going to put me on injectibles.
The cost for injectibles was quoted between $350-1000 per cycle :( Depending on the dose needed etc.
IUI monitored cycles with clomid were quoted to me as $800-1000
Needless to say I was quite relieved that things worked out for me.


----------



## lisaf

LaPinska said:


> ya thats the pepsi tests lol. i decided to keep it for my reference test.
> 
> i couldn't see a line on the test until i put it next to the pepsi test.
> 
> wanna know something funny?? remember i was complaining about my bbs not being sore? well they kinda sorta got a tiny bit sore yesterday. now today only the right one! and i have to poke it or mush it to tell if it's sore or not Lol. usually my boobs are killing me by now on an unmedicated cycle, and they usually stop hurting the day before AF or as soon as my temp plummets.
> 
> i can't help but keep a little hope tucked away in a cranny but i think right now even my husband has more hope than i do. My MIL called him and asked him if i was pregnant yet and he said we wouldn't know for another week! I was sitting right next to him the liar!! lol
> 
> OH and these tests are 10miu.. i see you got a positive at the bottom of your dip. I WANT ONE!

Here is a link to my testing thread. https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/397563-totally-shock.html
And that pink line in the first picture was not visible at the 5 minute mark limit that the tests said. So I was in tears, sobbing, devastated... I looked again 5 minutes later and there was a line.
I wasn't sure what to do because I didn't want to look like a fool calling my FS for bloodwork, but it was Saturday and if my line was darker the next day I knew I'd have to wait until Monday etc...and if I was pregnant I wanted my progesterone checked so I could start suppositories if needed... So thats why I got the blood test done that early. 
And at the time I thought I was 9dpo but I do think I was actually 10 based on a few factors and my ultrasounds etc..


----------



## wanting2010

lisaf said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> There were 2 clinics in my town.. a consultation at one place was $250, the other place was $150
> I went to the $150 place.. I brought all my relevant medical records with me to the consultation so he could see all my hormone bloodwork etc.
> We then went through the treatment plan and discussed the price of everything. It was all a lot more reasonable than I thought it would be.
> Hope that helps! It varies a LOT from place to place though... but the first step is to find out the consultation fee, and then talk to them and see what their own costs for treatment/testing are.
> 
> My FS managed to get my insurance to pay for my whole cycle with creative billing and saying it was for diagnosis of PCOS, lol.
> It would have cost me $270 for a monitored clomid cycle... CD3 bloodwork and ultrasound, one mid-cycle follicle scan, and CD21 progesterone bloodwork.
> I had to pay out of pocket for my HSG, but by paying 'cash' at the time of service I only paid $400 for it, not the $1000 they would have billed me for.
> The ultrasounds at my FS's office were a heck of a lot cheaper than the ones my GYN would have ordered.
> 
> Anyway, rambling on, but try not to be too scared of the costs! Its worth a consultation to find out what they can recommend and see what it costs.
> 
> Thank you, that's extremely helpful! I guess my best course of action is just to call. I'm pretty sure there's only 1-2 fertility clinics in my area. My biggest worry is that I will have to move on to injectables and it will cost an arm and a leg. :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> LaPinska said:
> 
> 
> wanting- here in NC the RE told me it was $600 just for the appointment without insurance. That is not including any tests, exams, nothing.. needless to say i told her i wouldn't be making an appointment!Click to expand...
> 
> :huh: Wow, I certainly hope it won't cost that much here. Definitely couldn't do it if it is $600 just for an appointment. I'm nervous, haha! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, if the higher dose of clomid got my follicles big but my progesterone was still low, my FS was going to put me on injectibles.
> The cost for injectibles was quoted between $350-1000 per cycle :( Depending on the dose needed etc.
> IUI monitored cycles with clomid were quoted to me as $800-1000
> Needless to say I was quite relieved that things worked out for me.Click to expand...

Thanks for that info- it's nice to have an idea of what I might can expect price wise!

It makes me feel a little less discouraged to have a plan for what to do next. :thumbup:


----------



## Joyful09

Hello all been super busy the past week but I have kept up with all of you. Reading each day. Hoping for some Feb BFP!!! Keep us all posted.
AFM just waiting to ovulate. Went to FS today have a follicle at 16, 13, 10, & 10 so hoping I will ovulate 2.


----------



## LaPinska

lisa thats a dark line. i have seen much fainter....lol.

this is a test from another girl named lisa on another forum i visit. this test is positive. if you think yours was faint then you probably can't even see this!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v37/Shollia/Messageboard%20pics/14dpt.jpg

what i am getting on my tests are darker than the above test of my other friend who is also named lisa.. 

so my question to you is- what are you using to view the internet? monitor?phone? it might have a lot to do with how you see other people's pee sticks.

before i switched from a 17 inch computer monitor to a 32" high def tv there were a lot of things i couldn't see. when i started switching from one to the other i could tell a huge difference. i ended up dumping the pc monitor lol


----------



## lisaf

Lol, well during the day I'm at work and now I'm at home on a laptop. With the laptop, tilting the screen can make a line show up.
I cannot see anything on that picture you just put up :haha:

I often found my lines would not show up if I took the picture indoors, only if I stepped outside with natural lighting.. and even then some were pretty invisible unless I tweaked the contrast.


----------



## LaPinska

well your line looks nice and dark to me :) i want one just like it.:thumbup:


----------



## Im wishing

Well I should be (if :af: arrives) taking my 4th cycle of Clomid 50mg on Friday/Saturday :wacko:
Also will be going in for my internal scan to check all is working as it should be, hopefully my lining will have thickened up since the 1st cycle :shrug: 
Really dont want to take anymore, although I should be gratefull I get clomid at all after being told I cant move on to IUI or IVF until im 30!! :cry:


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi Ladies

I just had my progesterone levels back for 6dpo ish and it is 73. I know this means that I have ovulated but anyone know if this is good? Seems quite high? Just to recap, this is 1st cycle clomid 50mg-all test results good so we are kind of unexplained at the mo...

Also, again I am not having sore bb's yet which I normally get post ov-are sore bb's caused by high progesterone? 

Keeping fingers x'd for you lapinska!

Hi I'm wishing-what is your PCT? I am 28 (29 in May-groan!) but not heard anything about having to be 30 for IVF?! x


----------



## Im wishing

Im with Dorset PCT area, this is a new thing that was changed in January!
Age limit changed freom 23-39 to 30-35 for any IUI/IVF or similar treatments! Cried my eyes out when they told me! Im 27 (28 in April) and DH is 28 (29 in July) so I have to sit around for 2 whole years before any furthur treatment :cry:

Im going to wait until my 3rd month of Clomid and write to my local PCT and appeal against - hioefully I might get a shot?!


----------



## KittyCat82

Im wishing said:


> Im with Dorset PCT area, this is a new thing that was changed in January!
> Age limit changed freom 23-39 to 30-35 for any IUI/IVF or similar treatments! Cried my eyes out when they told me! Im 27 (28 in April) and DH is 28 (29 in July) so I have to sit around for 2 whole years before any furthur treatment :cry:
> 
> Im going to wait until my 3rd month of Clomid and write to my local PCT and appeal against - hioefully I might get a shot?!

It is so awful that the treatment depends on where you live!!!! I am Solihull and we get one shot at IVF-no lower age limit but must have been ttc for 2 yrs I think and gone through 6 months clomid and I think 2 IUI. Literally in next county they get 3 shots at IVF and in a part of Birmingham 30 mins away-how fair is that??:growlmad:

How long have you been ttc hun? Any diagnosed problems?

I have been looking at private clinics today and fees-a clinic near us which has a brilliant reputation charges £4k for IVF, with drugs inc which I didnt think was too bad. I am trying to pursuade hubby to go to an open evening and have a free 15 min consultation just to see what they are like but he is adamant we should stick with NHS for now which is fair enough. However, he said I can think about upgrading my car this year and I'm like-that is at least one round of IVF!! Dont think he sees it like that. He knows I am struggling but I also think he thinks I am impatient lol!

I would defo appeal that-had you started treatment before the changes came in? x


----------



## esperanzamama

hi guys!

quick question for you all...

I had my first round of clomid (50mg) no ovulation
got bumped up to (100mg)... I took the clomid on days 5-9 as was instructed... but then I got AF on day 15 (6 days after my last clomid pill?) 

totally doesn't make sense to me... Think I ovulated? or just random? Should I start my next round on clomid on the same dose assuming I ovulated? I never got AF after the first of clomid and had to take provera to start it....


----------



## Im wishing

KittyCat82 said:


> Im wishing said:
> 
> 
> Im with Dorset PCT area, this is a new thing that was changed in January!
> Age limit changed freom 23-39 to 30-35 for any IUI/IVF or similar treatments! Cried my eyes out when they told me! Im 27 (28 in April) and DH is 28 (29 in July) so I have to sit around for 2 whole years before any furthur treatment :cry:
> 
> Im going to wait until my 3rd month of Clomid and write to my local PCT and appeal against - hioefully I might get a shot?!
> 
> It is so awful that the treatment depends on where you live!!!! I am Solihull and we get one shot at IVF-no lower age limit but must have been ttc for 2 yrs I think and gone through 6 months clomid and I think 2 IUI. Literally in next county they get 3 shots at IVF and in a part of Birmingham 30 mins away-how fair is that??:growlmad:
> 
> How long have you been ttc hun? Any diagnosed problems?
> 
> I have been looking at private clinics today and fees-a clinic near us which has a brilliant reputation charges £4k for IVF, with drugs inc which I didnt think was too bad. I am trying to pursuade hubby to go to an open evening and have a free 15 min consultation just to see what they are like but he is adamant we should stick with NHS for now which is fair enough. However, he said I can think about upgrading my car this year and I'm like-that is at least one round of IVF!! Dont think he sees it like that. He knows I am struggling but I also think he thinks I am impatient lol!
> 
> I would defo appeal that-had you started treatment before the changes came in? xClick to expand...

We've been trying for 2 and a half years so far, all my tests have come back normal but DH's SA showed 4% morphology, not good but Ok.

I keep telling DH that we should go private,we have The Winterbourne Hospital here that we could go to but DH wants to keep trying on our own for a while. I was due to be referred for IUI/IVF in April-ish and have been having treatment (tests and Clomid) for around a year now. 

How about you, how long have you been TTC?


----------



## KittyCat82

We've been trying for 2 and a half years so far, all my tests have come back normal but DH's SA showed 4% morphology, not good but Ok.

I keep telling DH that we should go private,we have The Winterbourne Hospital here that we could go to but DH wants to keep trying on our own for a while. I was due to be referred for IUI/IVF in April-ish and have been having treatment (tests and Clomid) for around a year now. 

How about you, how long have you been TTC?[/QUOTE]

Officially ttc since March 2010.Although I had been off the pill, we were still using contraception till Jan 2010 but first couple of months we did it at totally wrong times lol!

I know compared to some people it isnt too long but some days it feels like forever. I am better than I used to be-apart from first few days of clomid when I felt sooo depressed! I just find it hard to keep faith now..although my FS said it can take healthy couples up to 2yrs ttc, (which has been proved by plenty of ladies on here) I cant help feeling if it hasnt happened by now the only thing we are heading towards is IVF-does that sound crazy??:wacko:

I try and stay positive but some days that BFP just seems so far away, but I guess everyone here feels like that until they get it?!x


----------



## Im wishing

KittyCat82 said:


> We've been trying for 2 and a half years so far, all my tests have come back normal but DH's SA showed 4% morphology, not good but Ok.
> 
> I keep telling DH that we should go private,we have The Winterbourne Hospital here that we could go to but DH wants to keep trying on our own for a while. I was due to be referred for IUI/IVF in April-ish and have been having treatment (tests and Clomid) for around a year now.
> 
> How about you, how long have you been TTC?

Officially ttc since March 2010.Although I had been off the pill, we were still using contraception till Jan 2010 but first couple of months we did it at totally wrong times lol!

I know compared to some people it isnt too long but some days it feels like forever. I am better than I used to be-apart from first few days of clomid when I felt sooo depressed! I just find it hard to keep faith now..although my FS said it can take healthy couples up to 2yrs ttc, (which has been proved by plenty of ladies on here) I cant help feeling if it hasnt happened by now the only thing we are heading towards is IVF-does that sound crazy??:wacko:

I try and stay positive but some days that BFP just seems so far away, but I guess everyone here feels like that until they get it?!x[/QUOTE]



I dont think it makes a difference how long you have been ttc, it never makes it any easier to see a negative result! Every single female around me seems to only have to think they want a baby and poof! My SIL,BF and 2 of mu cousins are all pregnant at the moment, happy for all of them but it isnt easy! I feel the same as you, not alway, I just get down months of thinking its never going to happen naturally, and then I hear a stroy that a women has been ttc for 5 years and she just got her BFP all naturally! It keeps me positive for sure!

Im sure we'll both get :bfp: when we least expect it! xx


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks hun-I sure hope so! Good luck with it all x


----------



## winston83

Hiya girls hope your all hving a good day xx
Just quickly for esperenza I don't think that sounds very good only having a 15 day cycle you maybe should ring your fs and see what they think before going onto the next round of clomid x


----------



## Quaver

esperanzamama said:


> hi guys!
> 
> quick question for you all...
> 
> I had my first round of clomid (50mg) no ovulation
> got bumped up to (100mg)... I took the clomid on days 5-9 as was instructed... but then I got AF on day 15 (6 days after my last clomid pill?)
> 
> totally doesn't make sense to me... Think I ovulated? or just random? Should I start my next round on clomid on the same dose assuming I ovulated? I never got AF after the first of clomid and had to take provera to start it....

Are you sure it was AF? Could it be just spotting?


----------



## KittyCat82

I was going to say spotting-seems v early for af? x


----------



## tmc97138

esperanzamama: A similar thing happened to me on my first round of Clomid. I bled for about three days. My progesterone came back at a 5.1 a week after finishing the pills. which means I didn't ovulate. If you are going on assumptions, I am guessing the same thing happened to you. I didn't start my next round durring my "2nd" period. I waited through that cycle until I started my period again. 

Lapinska I am hoping that AF stays away! I keep checking for updates! I feel like I am right on the same cycle as you and also in the same boat. Hopefully we both get our BFP this month!

AFM: 11dpo and not even a faint line on my First Response pregnancy test. I know I should just hold out until Satrurday (14dpo) but I just can't seem to. Honestly, although everything has gone right this month I just don't feel pregnant. I think it's just my defense mechnism so that it doesn't hurt as bad if AF shows. :(


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all done a opk today got a line but not as dark yet x x x x


----------



## esperanzamama

Thanks guys!

I spoke to the Dr and this is what he thought...

Since I had a very "light" period after taking the provera- (first time taking it I didn't know what to expect) he thought that might have been spotting... and not my real period... What I just got was my actual period. GREAT. Now all my "days" are all messed up ::dohh: as if tracking everything isn't hard enough ... So basically I took my clomid at the wrong time. What a waste of a month.


----------



## keepsmiling

hi ladies hope ur ll ok
well if my cyct has shrunk by the 28th ill be a clomid chick again
onto 150mg xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

hi everyone! popping in and out chow for now!
Cas&bob: hey babs whatz up? Wohoo i hope it gets darker in a few days but you get get your :sex: on in the mean time :wohoo:
Winston: HI BACK AT YA!
Fluterby: i believe it is normal. As for me my opk seemed to be positive for three days in a row so i belive this could happen to you too. Good luck hun get :sex:
Anc: good luck with the 100mg on this cycle. I hope you would be able to o now! :dust:
Lapinska: damn i hope it doesnt come on today! Stay away :af: and come on :bfp: 
Snl: hope you feeling better hun. I did comment on your note to me. I hope you dont mind. Lets hope you catch that eggie! :dust:
Lisaf: hi hun all is well! Have a great day at the office!
Becks: sorry i am far from experience but the pain could mean you just have a nice big frolli there almost ready to pop! This could be a good sign despite of the pain. I am sorry hun....i know i usually had pain in the same area during ov and after too. Good luck babs!
Hlynn: or they can be signs of :bfp: good luck hun! :dust:
Wanting: hi and sorry not from there so i cant help you on insurance question. I hope you are having a great day tho.
Joyful: wow a lot of follies hope when they are ready those :spermy: get a few! :dust:
Im wishing: good luck hun. I hope :af: stays away! :dust:
Kittccate: hi and good luck hun!
Esperanzamama: i was late five days on my first round of clomids but never had a cycle that short of a time to start after the last pill. I took mine 2-6 tho. Why dont you close in the time you take it instead of 5-9 take it 2-6 or 3-7....good luck on your next cycle :dust: I am glad you contacted your doctor today. Good luck again :dust:
Quaver: :hi: how are you today dearly...
Tmc: :hi: and great advise 
Keepsmiling: hi back at ya! Good luck on the 150mg! Twins here we go! :dust:


----------



## keepsmiling

omg funny u say twins i was tlkin to lady i no the pther day who doesnt even no were ttc let alone with help and she said sh sees me with 3 kids
twins and a singleton arggg cud u imagine xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw kel that would be great hun woopp keeping my fx for u hunnie x x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

just wondering if any of u cleavr ladies can help me
well as u no iv been on clomid for 3 moths and the last 2 months i was on it i had spotting mid cycle
well i stopped it this month and i had no af so i took northersetone for af and im spotting again now and habe been since cd 12 ish
do u think i shud ring up fs n tel him or leave it x


----------



## hlynn

im around 9 or 10 dpo and this morning i had some yellowish cm with some brown mixed in with it none since but im guessing its af showing up :( seems like such a short lp to me..i knew she was coming though


----------



## LaPinska

my bbt definitely isnt showing any signs of improvement and my tests are so negative the joke is on me. i had one hell of a dream last night and it was very crushing to wake up to a bfn. this is my first cycle back after a 5month break and i am already ready to quit again. i am just considering this cycle failed and moving on.


----------



## caz & bob

kel i would hun and just ask x x x


----------



## tmc97138

LaPinska said:


> my bbt definitely isnt showing any signs of improvement and my tests are so negative the joke is on me. i had one hell of a dream last night and it was very crushing to wake up to a bfn. this is my first cycle back after a 5month break and i am already ready to quit again. i am just considering this cycle failed and moving on.

Don't give up just yet. It's just as painful every month it doesn't work out, but when you get your BFP it will all be worth it. Although I feel the same way about giving up this cycle. What dpo are you? 10? You still have plenty of time. 

I am feeling very crampy and frustrated myself and want to just consider myself out, but let's not let each other. It ain't over till it's over girl!


----------



## keepsmiling

so uguys thibk i shud ring md ask x


----------



## lisaf

LaPinska - try to hang in there... just a few more days until you'll know for sure. Its gut-wrenching to keep testing and seeing BFNs and to want it so bad etc... I know I hated it but I was happier knowing for sure... instead of getting my hopes too high or possibly missing out on knowing as soon as possible.
Whatever you need to do mentally to get by, just do it :hugs:
Its still SO early too... I sent all my leftover unused tests to a friend who was TTC and she stopped using the 10miu tests at 12dpo because they were negative... she got an FRER positive on 14dpo. You're only 9dpo so there is still plenty of time.


----------



## keepsmiling

hey lisa wt so wot do u fink i shud do oooh 28 weeks ur gettin closer xx


----------



## lisaf

keepsmiling - what are you contemplating?


----------



## hlynn

well i went and im having more spotting now..so i guess even though i for sure ovulated my lp was about 9 this month..maybe 10 depending on if i ovulated the day i got my last pos opk or the day after when it went negative..*Sigh* idk what to do nemore..it seems like as soon as i get good news i get some bad news..i cant win :cry: i guess next month it will be on to an RE..im not sure what else there is to do..my tubes are cleared..ive tried clomid..Drs will do a sperm test on DH but shes not too concerned because we have been pregnant 3 times and the last time which ended in mc was just a year ago..i just feel like laying in bed and crying for days..i just got all signed up for college and everything..i was putting it off so i could have another baby and not worry about school but now im seriously trying to consider the fact i may not ever have any more babies..so im going to school and hopefully going to get my mind off of ttc..maybe its just not meant to be..sorry for the rant ladies..im just really starting to get down about this..alls i do is cry lately :cry:


----------



## lisaf

hlynn - this was a natural cycle, right? If your LP truly is short (and there is still a chance its implantation bleeding, right?) then it might point to a progesterone deficiency and clomid can correct that. :hugs:


----------



## hlynn

well i got my positive opks on jan 28, 29 & 30
so i called the dr and told her and she asked which one was darkest and i said saturday (but it was still positive sunday) 
so i dont know whether i ovulated sunday or monday..
i just had a progesterone test done this saturday so it would have either been 5 or 6 dpo (she always does the progesterone test 7 days from the most positive opk) 
and the dr called yesterday with the news that it showed i ovulated
im not sure what progesterone has to do with lp and stuff i just know that she uses it to show i ovulated
last night i already had brown cm
so i guess maybe last night wasnt considered cd 1 but if it was it would have been about 8 or 9 dpo
like i said im not sure what day i exacly ovulated
i guess maybe if i ovulated sunday i would be 10dpo today which might be normal
but i usually have like a 15 or 16 day lp so im just so confused
and im pretty positive its real AF..ive had af signs since like 4 or 5 dpo!
i had already known i was out from then :cry:
it just doesnt seem normal to me..and the clomid didnt seem to help at all i took it 4 months in a row
i dont want to take it for longer periods of time because i hear it can have negative side effects if used for a long time ( i have read longer than 3 months and then ive heard 6)
but like i said when i did get AF on clomid i had about 3 days of dark brown spotting and that was it..so i always worried that it was affecting my lining


----------



## lisaf

If its not a true flow then you're not CD1 yet hun! Is it just spotting still? Does it even hit a panytliner?


----------



## hlynn

last night i had like gush of yellow cm with some brown in it, and then today i had some more of the same and then a couple hours later some dark red but it has all only been when i wipe..nothing on a panty liner yet but the dark red wasnt cm it was just blood not like the brown cm ive had...so idk what to think :( im having backpain, cramps, really emotional, bloated..so its everything thats normal for me when af is here..i just talked to the nurse and she is gonna talk to the dr and call me back..i let her know its not a full flow but i told her about last night and today so shes gonna talk to the dr and let me know what she says, do u think theres something wrong with me?


----------



## lisaf

I don't think there's something wrong. Some wome still get blood like that during the early stages of pregnancy. I think one of the girls who just had her baby had something similar.
Its truly not usually considered AF until it has a flow to it.
Your doc should give you a good answer though :hugs:


----------



## hlynn

thank you..
i swear u should be a dr lol u seem to know so much about pregnancy and stuff!
it doesnt have a flow to it yet, its just when i wipe and mostly just when i have a gush of cm like if i push or something :blush:
but i thought that it was considered af if its red..but like i said idk as much as u about all this stuff lol
im not sure what to think, part of me wants to stay positive and say im not out until its heavier and more af like but part of me is like that just means ur having false hope and in denial
i really hope my dr will get back to me soon because they close in like 45 minutes so it might be tomorrow :( 
last year in february i had some bleeding like this and assumed it was af so i took clomid and then about 6 days later (day of last clomid tablet) i had more spotting and the dr did a pregnancy test and it was positive but i was already miscarrying, so i always have a tiny bit of hope when i start spotting that i could still be pregnant, because i had it last year..but not much especially because pre-af symptoms started at like 4-5 dpo this cycle for me :wacko:


----------



## keepsmiling

Read post 18282 plssss lisa hehe saves me riting it all out again xxxx


----------



## lisaf

hlynn - Will your doc do a blood HCG test for you to give you a certain answer? I know exactly what you mean about false hope etc!


----------



## lisaf

keepsmiling said:


> just wondering if any of u cleavr ladies can help me
> well as u no iv been on clomid for 3 moths and the last 2 months i was on it i had spotting mid cycle
> well i stopped it this month and i had no af so i took northersetone for af and im spotting again now and habe been since cd 12 ish
> do u think i shud ring up fs n tel him or leave it x

If I understand/remember right, you didn't ovulate on your last round of clomid so you took medication to get a period. You had your period and at CD12 you started spotting?
Hmm, if your FS was concerned at all about the spotting last time, then I'd definitely call him and tell him you're spotting again.
SOME light spotting can be normal around ovulation, but I don't really know much about mid-cycle spotting hun... sorry! :(
I know they think that some ovulation-spotting is caused by surges in hormones, so if any of your hormones are doing funny things it might be the cause of your spotting. But like I said, I'm not an expert on those hormones by any means!

If your doc didn't seem to think your mid-cycle spotting was important last time, then you don't have to ring him up and tell him. If you're going natural this cycle anyway, he may not be interested but you could bring it up before starting your next round of treatment.


----------



## hlynn

lisaf said:


> hlynn - Will your doc do a blood HCG test for you to give you a certain answer? I know exactly what you mean about false hope etc!

no i doubt she will..she always thinks that spotting is just normal..even when my whole period is just spotting she thinks its normal..they rang back and i missed it i didnt have my phone on me because they were closed but they called me like half hour after they were closed but they left a message and said that they wanted to up my dose to 100mg of clomid this cycle :shrug: i cant call back til friday cuz the nurse wont be in the office until then


----------



## lisaf

hlynn - hmm, I'd wait until Friday then if I were you... if it doesn't turn into a real flow then you'll want to know it wasn't the clomid causing it to stop, you know?
Could you possibly get them to run a progesterone test at the same time? If you were pregnant and spotting, low progesterone can cause that.


----------



## hlynn

i can ask them on friday, as long as i have no more spotting i will probably just do a test to see what it says and then if its positive i will call and tell them and if its negative should i assume im not pregnant and that few times of spotting was af? goodness this stuff is confusing! ive never had spotting this early and ive never had spotting that didnt turn into af a few hours later :shrug:


----------



## lisaf

well, I'm hoping that means good things for you then since its not normal for you!! :)
My pre-AF spotting (and never counted CD 1 until flow was there) was always brown, sometimes red but was only enough for wiping, didn't hit the liner. Once it hit red though I usually got AF within 12-24 hours. For me, that was normal though.


----------



## hlynn

i do get pre-af spotting sometimes, but its usually on 14 or 15 dpo and then the next day its full flow..but the spotting is usually constant not like this time..and if i was more dpo i would for sure not even think twice..i just have never had a 9 day lp before! so thats why i guess im still a TINY bit hopeful..but not too hopeful because with both my pregancies that were successful i never had spotting :(


----------



## Amber_Lynn822

Can I join :) I think I'm in my TWW, my ovulation tests have been super weird


----------



## snl41296

well girls today starts my 2WW :thumbup:


----------



## cranberry987

OMG Im so hungry. Only started taking Clomid yday and Im just eating anything I can get my hands on. Im not a big meat eater, but I think I might have to start just to curb the hunger. I ate like an actual horse last night and the hunger just woke me up.

Also ridiculously thirsty and having hot flushes. Lovely. Had a bit of a cry yday which seemed to be unwarrented, hard to know tho rly. 

Have checked my blood sugar and all is fine, only thing different is the clomid which must be it.

pft


----------



## 35_Smiling

Keepsmiling: well who knows twins or more in the future for you! I will call the fs to out of concern. Good luck hun hope all is well.

Hlynn: it could be your :bfp: implantation never know. Dont rule out as yet its early.

Lapinska: the only way it to wait until af shows and if not well there you go! 

:hi::wave: amber! Welcome and good luck on this cycle :dust:

Snl: good luck in the TWW! :dust:


----------



## sma1588

snl- good luck i wish u the best, try not to pay attention to it to much !!!!!




asfm i think the MS is on its way but more towards the night time. my taste buds r waaaay off now ranch taste like cake icing and its not so good now i used to love it, i cant eat salads now and had to get gummy prenatel vits... im not complaining because ive wated this for so long but wow its crazy how much changes so fast...i smeel everything which makes me sick feeling too


----------



## mrphyemma

Glad to see the symptoms are coming on strong sma, thats a good sign.

snl, Hope the 2ww flies by and rewards you with that long awaited BFP x

35, How are you feeling my lovely? Any more brown stuff? x

cranberry, clomid makes me ravenous too but the mood swings are the worst part for me. Hopefully we won't have to endure the stuff for much longer x

Welcome Amber Lynn and good luck xx

AFM, CD8, will be at least a week until O. Had scan yesterday to check on the small lump between my left ovary and uterus. Gladly it hasn't grown since last year. Won't know until my gynae appt in June what he wants to do about it but hoping just to leave it be. Will start SMEP and opk's over the weekend. Bring it on! x


----------



## Amber_Lynn822

Thank you :)


----------



## baby.wishing

morning everyone sorry i aint been on for a few days a family member sadly passed away so just been picking myself up a bit well im on cd12 got another high on my cbfm today if its anything like last cycle then i should get my peak tomorrow and my first positive opk today but got my first high this cycle 2 days earlier than last cycle so am not sure me and dh are doing smep this cycle but some say start bding cd7 and some say cd8 so am not sure witch is right hope everyone is well and good luck to everyone in the 2ww xx


----------



## Jocr

Hi

I have just had my first batch of Clomid and havent had too bad a reaction to it. Just had a few tears but I think thats just stress!
Does anyone know does it hurt more when I ovulate with clomid, what to expect? Im new here today so any help is brilliant.
Thanks


----------



## baby.wishing

Jocr said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just had my first batch of Clomid and havent had too bad a reaction to it. Just had a few tears but I think thats just stress!
> Does anyone know does it hurt more when I ovulate with clomid, what to expect? Im new here today so any help is brilliant.
> Thanks

hi jocr i took my first cycle of clomid 50mg in january and at time of ovulation the pain was agony to the point where even walking was painful but i think every women is different im on cd12 of my 2nd cycle and the pains have started already so i know ovulation is just around the corner good luck and loads of :dust:


----------



## keepsmiling

Well iv just rang up fs and asked the nurse to gt him to ring me up wen he's out of clinic cos I cnt help but thibkin somehtin more serious is rong
I may also ask him about of
but nt sure if it's a good idea to ask him over the fone but um gettin desperate now x


----------



## mrphyemma

Jocr, welcome to the clomid club, hope your stay is short and sweet. I have had 7 cycles of clomid and only one of those cycles did I have any discomfort when ovulating. I do still get ovulation "pains" but it is just mild twingeing really and not pain as such. The one cycle I did have pain it hurt for only one day and felt like a hot knife stabbing my ovary when I walked or lowered myself to sit down.

baby.wishing I usually start the SMEP on around Cd10 as I don't usually O until around Cd16/17. I wouldn't start too early if your OH is anything like mine and starts to moan about another night of BDing just as O is about to take place. Good Luck honey x

Kel, hope the fs has some answers for you, you seem to be on pins at the moment worrying yourself silly. Hope he doesn't leave you waiting and can put your mind at rest. x


----------



## keepsmiling

well fs secretary just rang me
and fs isnt too concered as he thinks its m cycles tryin to reguate themselves so who nows but she sed he will call me himself tomorrow so i can have a little chat bout stuff

i keep thinkin bout askin about od but i dunno if it wil do more harm than good
cos fs did say my left overy doesnt look too bad and is boredeline polycycstic so i just dnt no wot to do arggggg xx


----------



## baby.wishing

mrphyemma said:


> Jocr, welcome to the clomid club, hope your stay is short and sweet. I have had 7 cycles of clomid and only one of those cycles did I have any discomfort when ovulating. I do still get ovulation "pains" but it is just mild twingeing really and not pain as such. The one cycle I did have pain it hurt for only one day and felt like a hot knife stabbing my ovary when I walked or lowered myself to sit down.
> 
> baby.wishing I usually start the SMEP on around Cd10 as I don't usually O until around Cd16/17. I wouldn't start too early if your OH is anything like mine and starts to moan about another night of BDing just as O is about to take place. Good Luck honey x
> 
> Kel, hope the fs has some answers for you, you seem to be on pins at the moment worrying yourself silly. Hope he doesn't leave you waiting and can put your mind at rest. x

Thanks emma I know what u mean about the oh last cycle I o on cd 14 so when I decided to do the smep this cycle we started on cd8 and I've also been using preeseed and softcups this cycle so fx for this cycle and fx for you to honey x


----------



## katertots

Good Morning Ladies! I would like to be a part of the clomid club. I hope you will let me join :)

This is my first cycle on clomid. I was instructed to take it days 2-6, 50mg. Today is cd 7. So far the only side effects are: irritable, fatigue, and mild abdominal cramps.

I love reading these storys of everyones success and hope that it works for me. Did anyone else have any mild abdominal cramping? I wonder what that means?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all x x x


----------



## pickle13

hi i'm new to all this. after 13 cycles of ttc it finally occurred to me that there was probably a place on line that i could talk about the frustration, and struggle. I should be O any day now. we have a a couple of issues to overcome, after 6 cycles of ttc we found out i wasn't ovulating, so i went on clomid, then we had my husband tested cause he was having trouble ejaculating (humm no abbr. for that one). he had great sperm but low testosterone, so he is on clomid too. in nov i had a MC, we have handled it very differently, and that has been a huge stress, it was so early on he has forgotten about it while i glare at all pregnant people. so we BD every chance we get but he still rarely ejaculated, it seems to be a combination of stress and traumatic brain injury, any advise, my lady parts can only take so much activity.

how long can one stay on clomid? my doctor wants to maybe get more aggressive, but because there is minimal ejaculation i think we should spend more time trying.

the clomid is pretty easy on my system, some diarrhea (lovely i know) but that is it.

i am Oing right now, bd this morning but no ejaculation, my dh is not taking it well, i'm trying to stay positive, and keep a smile on but i kinda want to scream.


----------



## hlynn

hey ladies one more question and i wont bug u anymore :)
on tuesday i had some yellow cm with brown in it, then yesterday morning i had the same thing followed by light red bleeding, that went away for 4 hours then came back last night and now today im bleeding a lot more..so what would i count as cd 1? i really want to know because my dr is prescribing clomid 100mg and i want to take it early..she does days 5-9 but i hear that REs tend to prescribe it earlier days and i was on it 4 months from days 5-9 and no luck so i want to switch things up a bit and take it earlier this cycle :winkwink:


----------



## lisaf

katertots - I always had mild abdominal cramping while on clomid... for me it wasn't tied to anything specific like ovulation. Just wanted to tell you that its pretty normal. If it gets severe though you might want to get checked.

pickle13 - I don't know much about the ejaculation issues, sorry! From the research I did before starting clomid, there are some concerns about being on it for too long. I believe 12 cycles is the maximum 'safe' amount, but it seems to be unclear if that is 12 cycles total, or 12 cycles consecutive.
Most doctors seem to allow 6 ovulating cycles, some make you take a break for a month or two after 3 cycles.
I did 4 cycles in a row, took a 2 month break, did one cycle at a higher dose and got my BFP. I know emma got her BFP on her 7th cycle in a row which did sadly end in MC.

hylnn - if the flow is heavier today I'd count it as CD1. I know you want to take the clomid earlier, so what if you start it tomorrow... then you'd be doing it CD2-6 or maybe 3-7 if you count the red spotting as CD1... either way thats earlier than 5-9? If I were in your shoes myself though, I'd want to wait until tomorrow for sure though because you want to make sure this bleeding is here to stay and maybe take one last HPT just to be sure! :hugs:
Its still a super short LP for you so I don't want you to rule things out too soon and take the clomid if you are pregnant.
Just my friendly advice though :) Its all up to you!

Kel - hope the FS has answers... they usually can't explain they why of everything, they just know if it has mattered in the past in their patients. My GYN explained to me that they don't know as much about the 'why' of things because ultimately it doesn't matter, they just want to fulfill the goal of getting you pregnant. So if you're not ovulating, it doesn't matter why, they just focus on getting you pregnant etc.


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh thats y im really thinkin about askin about od\cos if the clomid isnt wrkin on its own then maybe it will with a little help from surgery xx


----------



## hlynn

lisaf- i will for sure check an hpt before i start the clomid, i was thinking the same thing, starting tomorrow, but the bleeding is getting heavier and its all red the brown has gone away..its the heaviest i have had in a looong time! which is good but bad at the same time because its so early, did u say that clomid helps lengthen lp? man i was so happy about taking a break too, and i still kind of am, i know that ive heard clomid isnt supposed to be taken so many cycles in a row, so i think a break was much needed..just sad that i ovulated on my own and was so happy only to have a 9 day lp..and i even started gettin af signs at 4dpo! soo weird but from that day i knew i was out..maybe 100mg will help me out more than the 50mg..what days were u on clomid for?


----------



## lisaf

hlynn said:


> lisaf- i will for sure check an hpt before i start the clomid, i was thinking the same thing, starting tomorrow, but the bleeding is getting heavier and its all red the brown has gone away..its the heaviest i have had in a looong time! which is good but bad at the same time because its so early, did u say that clomid helps lengthen lp? man i was so happy about taking a break too, and i still kind of am, i know that ive heard clomid isnt supposed to be taken so many cycles in a row, so i think a break was much needed..just sad that i ovulated on my own and was so happy only to have a 9 day lp..and i even started gettin af signs at 4dpo! soo weird but from that day i knew i was out..maybe 100mg will help me out more than the 50mg..what days were u on clomid for?

I did it for days 3-7 all 5 cycles. 
Clomid definitely CAN lengthen your LP. It didn't lengthen mine at the 50mg but I never got to see what it would have been at 100mg, lol!
If your issue is the corpus luteum and progesterone levels, then clomid can definitely help that (obviously for me, 50mg was not enough to help, but then again I also had the HSG on my BFP cycle.. hmmm... all I know is that my progesterone was low every single time except the cycle I got my bfp).


----------



## katertots

Congrats Lisa! :D


----------



## hlynn

well i jus had my progesterone level done on saturday and the dr called and said it was fine and showed ovulation..so thats why on tuesday when i had the brown spotting i was so shocked..how fast does progesterone fall? im not sure what implantation bleeding is like, but this has gotten pretty heavy and its bright red so deff not old blood..i am gonna try and not drink much and hold my pee in for like 5-6 hours and then check a test i have those early pregnancy test ones that are supposed to be like super sensitive so ill take one and see what it says..i deff dont wanna take clomid if im pregnant but this bleeding is just not spotting anymore and pretty heavy so im almost positive its not anything but af..wouldnt u agree? i wish i had a little xray thing to look inside myself :haha:


----------



## lisaf

Lol, I think they should install little peek-a-boo windows into the uterus etc! :) They'd make a fortune! Though I suppose it would freak the guys out a little :rofl:
I'm curious what your progesterone level was... my GYN insisted mine were 'fine' also... because they indicated ovulation and he said low progesterone is only a problem if you're pregnant.... he did say if mine kept coming back low, he'd refer me to a specialist because he admitted that he's not experienced at treating low progesterone.

The levels are supposed to peak at 7dpo... if they peak earlier, that would give you a short LP and a low level on a blood test.
Its possible your levels hit a normal peak at 7dpo, but the corpus luteum failed too fast... thats harder to detect and treat but is also less common.
Since your LP was more normal on your clomid cycles, I'd think its the first kind of problem and indicates that clomid is doing the right thing for you.


----------



## keepsmiling

iv made a decision to ask about od now if fs diesnt offer it]xx


----------



## katertots

Lisa, thanks for the heads up about the cramps. Luckily they are not bad at all, nothing like AF cramps and nothing like O cramps. 

Did you see a FS or an OBGYN? I am seeing an OBGYN, hope I dont have to go the FS route.

I am also having an HSG tomorrow (cd8), and am scheduled to O on cd16. Did you O early on clomid?


----------



## lisaf

katertots said:


> Lisa, thanks for the heads up about the cramps. Luckily they are not bad at all, nothing like AF cramps and nothing like O cramps.
> 
> Did you see a FS or an OBGYN? I am seeing an OBGYN, hope I dont have to go the FS route.
> 
> I am also having an HSG tomorrow (cd8), and am scheduled to O on cd16. Did you O early on clomid?

I saw an OBGYN for my first 4 cycles... hadn't been ovulating after my Mirena IUD removal... went on clomid 50mg and ovulated but suspected low progesterone due to pre-AF spotting. Got blood tests on the last 2 cycles that confirmed low progesterone, but since the blood tests showed I was ovulating, my GYN wouldn't up the dose. So I took 2 months off, had low progesterone on both of those cycles, then saw an FS who put me on 100mg and monitored the whole cycle... finally had normal progesterone levels post-O and got my BFP.
I had my HSG done that cycle with the BFP too so that might have contributed.

I wasn't ovulating at first, so I know when I was on clomid I O'd CD15, CD17, CD18, CD16, then naturally I O'd CD16 then CD23, then on my last clomid round I O'd CD14.
It can move up your ovulation, but for some women who ovulated CD14 before, it could push it back. Pretty much ovulation should happen 5-10 days after your last pill is taken and I always fell in that range.


----------



## lisaf

I should add that seeing the GYN first was helpful in gathering some info that helped my FS come up with a plan... most of the basic testing had already been done, you know?
I had to go to the FS to get the higher dose of clomid... and found that things were not nearly as expensive at my FS as I'd feared.. he even got almost all of it covered by my insurance somehow and my insurance won't pay for a bandaid if the diagnosis is for infertility, lol!


----------



## hlynn

lol i would deff invest in one of those machines if they made one to look in my uterus..so many times i would like to know what the heck is goin on in there :haha:
my dr never tells me what my levels are! i would love to know but they act like they dont wanna tell me
alls they do is call me and say either i did or diidnt ovulate..they dont even offer my numbers
but my dr also does the test on the day of my first pos opk..so we dont even know if its 7dpo or not
this time she did it on saturday but i also had a positive ovulation test on sunday too
it went negative on monday..so i most likely was 6 dpo when i had the progesterone test done
and then 3 days later i started the brown cm
so i just cant believe that it could be high enough to show ovulation on saturday only to spot on tuesday
but i also dont know much about all of this stuff
my dr didnt even seem concerned that i got af that soon..she just said that she waas gonna up my dose to 100mg days 5-9
but i dont even ovulate until late on days 5-9 (mostly on day 18 or so) and on my natural cycle it was day 20 or 21
so i was thinking that maybe i could push my ovulation day up a bit by taking the 100mg a little earlier


----------



## keepsmiling

my ov was cd 14 first ccle and cd 19 second and none the third x


----------



## lisaf

yeah, there's not much wrong with taking it sooner, it seems to just be the doctor's preference. I know that my FS did an ultrasound and bloodwork on CD3... if I had any cysts, he'd check the bloodwork to see if they were functioning cysts (aka follicles). He said if you already have a dominant follicle that clomid won't be very effective. So that could explain why he preferred to do it CD3-7.

My progesterone was often almost half what it should be, and my LP was 12 days. It just matters how fast it peaks and falls... and the lower the peak, the sooner the levels fall low enough to trigger the shedding of your lining. Mine might have been a low peak but dropped down a little slower giving me a longer LP...


----------



## hlynn

were your periods short and light on clomid?
this period is so much different than when on clomid, so much heavier
which i guess is a good thing :wacko:
i am hoping that 100mg will work for me 
if not i am going to be seeing a specialist, which i was hoping that i didnt have to do!
my tubes are clear and we are getting DH sperm checked this month, today i am gonna have him do it because its been awhile since we DTD :haha:
did u use anything else while on clomid like preseed or take any supplements or anything


----------



## keepsmiling

my lp is 12 days tooo iv never made it any further but least i dnt have to wait agesss to no if im pg x


----------



## lisaf

hlynn said:


> were your periods short and light on clomid?
> this period is so much different than when on clomid, so much heavier
> which i guess is a good thing :wacko:
> i am hoping that 100mg will work for me
> if not i am going to be seeing a specialist, which i was hoping that i didnt have to do!
> my tubes are clear and we are getting DH sperm checked this month, today i am gonna have him do it because its been awhile since we DTD :haha:
> did u use anything else while on clomid like preseed or take any supplements or anything

I hope 100mg works for you too!
Mine were lighter on clomid, but were still definitely a period. Basically as soon as I started the next clomid pill, the bleeding would stop. Natural cycles weren't that heavier for me.

I used preseed and softcups on my BFP cycle! I took a B-100 vitamin because its supposed to help with progesterone, lol. Also took some omega3 fish oils (for general health) and was doing acupuncture. None of those supplements etc had a noticable effect on my progesterone level though, lol!


----------



## keepsmiling

anyway lisa do we have a bump pik yet xxx


----------



## katertots

Very interesting Lisa. See my Dr did blood work last month when I didnt have a period due to a drastic change in calorie intake (started bariactric diet which you only consume 700 calories a day, I am not doing this diet anymore as I need to O), afterwards said test and levels was normal. Then this month she gave me the clomid, and didnt check anything. I am assuming normal means I ovulated, but she didnt spell it out for me. Eeek. I was charting and saw a signifigant temp rise (.5 jump) on cd15, but for some reason FF is calling the rise for cd16. I got a pos OPK cd 14 and 15, neg on 16. So its looking to me like I did ovulate last month, but she gave me the clomid anyway. I asked if I needed it and she said it could help produce healthier eggs or more eggs. 

I noticed this month after starting clomid days 2-6, my period was one day shorter than normal. 

My LP is around 14 days. Which seems healthy to me from what I am reading. 

How much was the FS visit? I dont want to see one if I dont have to, so we are trying this first, and its also an hour away. Oh lord, I hope this works. 

Sorry for a million questions.

Also, Hlynn you are cracking me up. :D


----------



## lisaf

Kel - lol, no pics yet... I am showing, but I still feel like I just look fat.

Katertots - I did have to push my GYN for the blood work, lol... and I got some CD3 bloodwork done which my acupuncturist ordered for me which showed my FSH and LH etc were normal.
There are 2 clinics in town... one quoted me $250 for the consultation... the other quoted me $150 .. I went to the cheaper place... for a monitored cycle with 2 ultrasounds, CD3 and CD21 bloodwork he quoted me $270 but I never had to pay for it since he got insurance to cover it under diagnosis/testing for PCOS, lol.


----------



## katertots

Lisa, you lucky duck!!!!! If I have to go that route, maybe I will be as lucky as you. $270 for all that is a GREAT deal, I thought it would be at least 1k or more. 

Thanks for all of your helpful answers :D

Hugs


----------



## LaPinska

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5137/5434313788_5bcdee93a4.jpg
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5211/5433701915_3b9c1ccb54.jpg

still look like an evap? theres some scratches to the left of the line i was seeing. im annoyed as hell right now. Ive had really bad cramps since 6dpo i would guess by now if there was something in there i would see it easily on a test.


----------



## lisaf

katertots - lol, I did luck out! I couldn't believe how cheap it was.. but then again I never saw an actual bill :rofl: Maybe it would have been a bait & switch thing, lol! I know my insurance paid a lot more than $270!!! :haha: I know it can be a lot more expensive in other areas and I'm sure the other clinic would have cost me more.

LaPinska - :( looking like an evap I guess... you might still get a BFP this cycle... still several days to go, but I'd have to say if that first hint of a line was actually a BFP starting it should have gotten darker by now.


----------



## hlynn

katertots - lol im glad that i can make u laugh! i seriously like say to myself every month..when the heck r they gonna make a little machine that i can buy to see whats going on in there..it would make things alot easier! someone else told me that it would be so much better if u could have a sign the minute fertilization takes place..i think they said that ur toenails should turn purple..so u check about 24 hours after ovulation and if they r then u know u can test to see if ur pregnant later on and if theyre not ull know its on to the next month :haha: 
lisaf - bleeding has picked up for sure even little clots and stringy..its bright red so im pretty positive its real AF..which is ok im fine with it just on to the next month with my PMA and my upped dose of clomid..cant wait to see what this month brings :D i will probably start tomorrow so it can be days 3-7 i am counting yesterday just because last night before bed i noticed the red blood was picking up and i had it during the day too so im guessing it was af just getting a slow start :) i really hope this month works though!


----------



## hlynn

LaPinska said:


> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5137/5434313788_5bcdee93a4.jpg
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5211/5433701915_3b9c1ccb54.jpg
> 
> still look like an evap? theres some scratches to the left of the line i was seeing. im annoyed as hell right now. Ive had really bad cramps since 6dpo i would guess by now if there was something in there i would see it easily on a test.

i see something but i cant tell if theres color or not..how many dpo are you? i really hope u are this month i can see how frusterated your getting :hugs: i stopped taking tests in november lol..they just got me sad so i always just wait for af to show now


----------



## LaPinska

blah. 10dpo. the only reason i am stressing like i am is because there may not be another clomid cycle after this one. after my husbands terrible s/a the gyno may not think its reasonable to keep going with any fertility treatments on my behalf. my husband can't see a urologist so we are kind of stuck im guessing


----------



## katertots

Lisa- Did your insurance cover the HSG test?


----------



## hlynn

oh no :(
i got everything crossed that its the start of ur bfp and u wont have to just wait around for things to maybe/maybe not happen!
i understand ur frusteration!
if im not pg this time i have to go to an RE
and right now im not even sure i could afford it
we need to remodel our bathroom bad
and when i say need too im not exagerating!
where are bathtub is looks like it may cave in soon! u can see holes when ur in my basement and the walls are starting to rot around it 
so we kind of need to spend the little extra money we have on that, because we will have a lot bigger problems if our bathtub falls threw the floor! :shock:
so if im not pg this time we will either have to just wait it out or just risk our floor caving in lol
but were not even too sure what our problem is
i tried 4 months of clomid, ovulated on all of them but no pregnancy
took a month off and had only a 9 day lp..so thats probably a major problem but since the clomid helped that, i dont know why im not pregnant after 4 months on it! :shrug:
the dr is doing a sa on dh this month, but were not too scared about those results since last year in feb we did get pregnant but ended in m/c :nope:
we are moving up to 100mg this time and see where we go from there, and if no pregnancy ill have to go to an RE
but ill probably be stuck until we can save up enough money to afford more aggressive procedures :cry:


----------



## katertots

Hlynn, I know the feeling. I just called to see what the charge is for this HSG test and if insurance usually pays for it. She said they do usually pay for it, shes never seen it kicked back. She said if they do kick it back it would be around 700 or more. That is insane. Oh I worried they are going to kick it back now. Oh well....

I dont think I can afford anymore costs, I am maxed out on OPKs, a dog who has to have a second ACL surgery, first of the year insurance deductible, and 4 cavities I have to have filled...


Eekkk.......


----------



## hlynn

i just had an hsg and my insurance does not cover it so i will paying out of pocket the $700 and for dh sperm test it will be another $100..i have to pay for clomid every month, ovulation tests and the progesterone blood work they do..so yeah an RE is out of the question at the moment..but i am just hoping that this month will be the month i get my bfp :) i am trying to keep my PMA and just think that this will be my month


----------



## katertots

Oh lord!!!! You have got to be kidding me. Oh noooo..... This is not good. 

Crossing fingers for you!


----------



## lisaf

katertots said:


> Lisa- Did your insurance cover the HSG test?

Nope... the lab that did it bills it out at $1000 but by paying for it at the time of service, I only had to pay $400


----------



## lisaf

I have a similar bathroom problem hylnn! Lol... I rent from the inlaws though so if I remodel, its not my own house... there are 2 chips in the bathtub that I'm afraid will rust through and the tub has started squeaking when you step towards the end of it... like the brackets holding it up are protesting :dohh:


----------



## hlynn

oh no!
yeah we are looking into redoing it soon
my kids take baths in there every day and i dont need it falling threw with them in there :shock:
so im thinking that its either this month or im going to have to wait awhile to see an RE
hoping it wont go that far though lol


----------



## baby.wishing

hi everyone just a quick question would you say any of these are positive thanks xx
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 9









opks.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LaPinska

katertots i totally know how you feel.. i have 3 cats that need their regular exam and yearly shots soon, another one who needs to be spayed and needs 4 teeth pulled ($550 for just the 1 cat) and i myself need a skin biopsy, a tonsillectomy, and i have 9 cavities (formed over 10yrs) and i have 4 impacted wisdom teeth. They told me it would cost 17 thousand to fix my teeth. I don't think it will be happening any time soon..


----------



## LaPinska

i just called about my lab results and the nurse read the whole thing off to me but REFUSED to give me the actual #'s!! Everything is bad though. She read that much to me. My thyroid is out of whack, my vitamin D is still really low, and my vitamin B12 is really low. But they don't want to increase my meds...which really makes no sense.


----------



## McMummy

baby.wishing said:


> hi everyone just a quick question would you say any of these are positive thanks xx

Hi BabyWishing, 

I would say the one on the right is positive... is it an OPK from today?
If it's not positive then I'd def you're def on for +ve tomorrow but looks good to me xx


----------



## katertots

Lap- maybe you need to go see a diff dr? Or ask your current dr what you can do to up your stats? 

I am so tired of expenses... Ick..


----------



## lisaf

LaPinska - that is so annoying... first off, its your own medical record, you should be provided with a copy of it at any time you request though they can be jerks and make you fill out forms then come down and collect the copies and possibly charge you for making the copies etc... but if you want to know your own numbers to see what you can find online (often very confusing and contradictory but might be worth a shot) then I think you should get copies!

baby.wishing - I'd classify these as 'almost positive' if I were taking them (but I always got super dark ones on the ICs)... but if they don't get any darker than this and fade, then I'd say its dark enough to count as positive.


----------



## baby.wishing

McMummyTTC said:


> baby.wishing said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone just a quick question would you say any of these are positive thanks xx
> 
> Hi BabyWishing,
> 
> I would say the one on the right is positive... is it an OPK from today?
> If it's not positive then I'd def you're def on for +ve tomorrow but looks good to me xxClick to expand...

hi McMummy thanks yes that was a opk i did at 6pm today and took the pic while the test was still wet xx


----------



## McMummy

baby.wishing said:


> McMummyTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby.wishing said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone just a quick question would you say any of these are positive thanks xx
> 
> Hi BabyWishing,
> 
> I would say the one on the right is positive... is it an OPK from today?
> If it's not positive then I'd def you're def on for +ve tomorrow but looks good to me xxClick to expand...
> 
> hi McMummy thanks yes that was a opk i did at 6pm today and took the pic while the test was still wet xxClick to expand...

Ooooh good luck :) I'm expecting to get +ve opk over the weekend x


----------



## baby.wishing

lisaf said:


> LaPinska - that is so annoying... first off, its your own medical record, you should be provided with a copy of it at any time you request though they can be jerks and make you fill out forms then come down and collect the copies and possibly charge you for making the copies etc... but if you want to know your own numbers to see what you can find online (often very confusing and contradictory but might be worth a shot) then I think you should get copies!
> 
> baby.wishing - I'd classify these as 'almost positive' if I were taking them (but I always got super dark ones on the ICs)... but if they don't get any darker than this and fade, then I'd say its dark enough to count as positive.

thanks lisa i got my first positive opk last cycle on cd12 and then another on cd 13 but then they went negative but didnt get my peaks on my cbfm until cd13 and cd14 so fx ill ov soon


----------



## baby.wishing

good luck McMummy and loads of :dust: xx


----------



## LaPinska

as for the # results they are sending me a copy in the mail, but i got them over the phone last time so i don't get what the problem is. she was just being a cooter about it. she tried to say it was because of the lab i got them done through- but it's the exact same lab as before, they even wrote the prescription for that specific lab.

i guess i will wait to see what the #'s are before i make any decisions. i expected vitamin D to still be low as i've only been on supplements for 1 month. But the thyroid thing, last time my level was twice as high and it only took 1 month for it to go way down to normal and i was on half the dose of meds i am now. So why the hell it's not going down with twice the dose..is beyond me. Most likely means my thyroid is dying. Maybe it did go down just not alot that is why they want me to keep the same dose.. at least i hope that's why.


----------



## baby.wishing

morning everyone :hi: well i got my first peak on my cbfm today so o should be anyday now i got what i think was a positive opk yesterday but todays one is even darker just a question if im doing the smep and your meant to bd for 3 days when you get a positive opk what would i go by yesterdays opk or todays as i dont want to mess anything up thanks all x
 



Attached Files:







opks.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4









fridays.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mrphyemma

baby.wishing I would go by todays opk if it is the darkest. Good Luck x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all glad its the weekend and glad the kids are off for a week wooppp x x x


----------



## hlynn

baby.wishing those new ones deff look positive to me :)
hey lisa i took a test today a really sensitive one from that early-pregnancy-tests.com and it was negative so would u say its ok to start the clomid? ive heard those are like 10 sensitivity so it would for sure show on it at least something if all the bleeding was implantation, right? :)


----------



## winston83

Hey girls Aw caz our kids don't break up till next Friday but my hubby has got this week off work so we can have noisy sex all over the house while kids are at school it's his birthday today so we had a bit of the other this afternoon followed by champagne in bed x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Wow you guys have been busy! Missed you all yesterday..been swamp with homework and preparing for my finial presentation for next week Tuesday. I am so freaking out. We have a 5 min. Presentation omg i hate speaking in front of people. Well all in all i know i will do okay...fingers cross.
Sma: you enjoy your ms and gosh i hope mine stays away! I am just hungry all the time but drinking water more than i ever have only to prevent me from over sea eating! Also, i find myself drinking alot of grapefruit juice (natural with the pulps) crazy me i hope this is healthy its somehow tastes to good! :rofl:

Mrphyemma: thanks for asking hun yes i have been still getting the brown stuff its odd but as long i don&#8217;t see pink or red i am doing my best not to worry about it. Glad the lump hasn&#8217;t grown and i hope it isn&#8217;t nothing...CD8 not bad at all...i hope you get caught on the first round :dust:

:hi: amber

:wave: baby.wishing sorry for you loss :hugs: Also, i would say you have a positive test there so get your :sex: on! :dust:

:hi::wave: lisaf how are you today mommie! 

Jocr: hello hun welcome:hi: good luck on your first round :dust:

Keepsmiling: :hugs: good luck hun.

Katertots: :hi: welcome! Mild cramping is normal hun i had them too. The first round you may feel like your prego but sometimes you may be prego and sometimes its your hormones playing tricks on you. Good luck and :dust: remember this forum is quite fast; we are a chatty bunch here full of information and support! Enjoy!

Caz&bob: :wave: hun i am doing find. Hungry as can be its crazy but drinking lots of water and or grapefruit juice so i won&#8217;t over eat is doing me good at the moment.

Pickly: :wave: welcome hun and sorry hubby is not well you know...it will happen have you tied into the IUI method? Considering your OD i hope you much luck :dust: Also, I&#8217;ve been ttc for 2yrs with 1 mc. I took clomid for 3 months then took a break on my own for 2 months and went back on for 1 month and forgot the next month and ended up with my :bfp: after a HSG so good luck hun 

Hlynn: not sure of that question sorry...plus trust me you are not bothering anyone here. This is why we are all here in this forum to help support each other and with our opinion to help solve questions which anyone may have...most people answer questions because they either have gone through it or did some research themselves. Good luck and i hope someone is able to help. 

:hi:lapinska damn girl you sound like you need a bank loan :rofl: but good luck! Darn why to nurse do that tell the have story instead the full story argg

Mcmummyttc: :hi:

Winston: :hi:


----------



## katertots

Thank you so much 35_smiling :) I hope that everything will work out. Had my HSG this morning, all normal. The Dr strongly encouraged trying on Cd14-16 this month. 

Congrats again on your pregnancy :) Hope its easy for you


----------



## 35_Smiling

thanks hun on the congrats. ::happydance: wow you had your HSG done today so who knows you may be lucky like me and get your :bfp: good luck!


----------



## katertots

Thanks hun :) I hope so too.

As for the speech, just relax get up there get it over with, and I always used to try to focus on the back of the room, and not stare at the people, but just behind them at the floor. That way I am making eye contact :)


----------



## 35_Smiling

okay i will practice that with a group of my friends (that is a chellenge) but i will practice practice practice thanks again.


----------



## katertots

Your welcome :) I had to give 6 speeches, one that I made of the top of my head that had to be an interactive skit with a friend. We pretended like she was getting married and I had slept with her bf, which I would have never done in RL. But it got the attention of the class and it was alot of drama which made them interested. We got an A :)

It will work out just fine, hugs


----------



## baby.wishing

I think my only problem this month is my chart seems all over the place I've everything different this cycle to see if it helps so fx. 35-smiling thank you hope your well and I'm sure your presentation will be fine so good luck not that your going to need it x


----------



## hlynn

35_smiling - thank you! i tried this cycle natural with no clomid and i had a 9 day lp :( so my dr put me on 100mg clomid and im supposed to take it days 5-9 but i want to take it 3-7 because even my nurse told me its just the drs preference when i told her i know some ladies who do it earlier days..so she didnt tell me to necessarily but also didnt say anything against doing it earlier iykwim :) so im going to start today my period wa pretty light the first day, medium flow yesterday and today its turned to all brown spotting..but i took a test and it was negative and ive always has short light periods so im not concerned i took a really sensitive test so i trust it..im kind of excited to start a higher dose now that i had my hsg done and seen that everything is all clear :thumbup:


----------



## baby.wishing

well everyone i just done my last opk of the day and this is what i got OMG i cant believe it ive never got one so dark before :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







whoo.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Amber_Lynn822

I started taking the cheap dip test OPK... NEVER again I like the clearblue smily face THAT I can understand :)


----------



## tmc97138

Amber_Lynn822 said:


> I started taking the cheap dip test OPK... NEVER again I like the clearblue smily face THAT I can understand :)

This was my first month using an OPK and that smiley face saved my life! I couldn't imgagine racking my brain trying to figure out if it's the same color. It's pretty damn spendy but I think totally worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## winston83

Wow nice baby wishing get to the bedroom lol xx


----------



## lisaf

baby.wishing - now THAT is what I call a positive opk!! :happydance: I'd count this as the first positive also like emma said! :) 
I know the smiley tests are a clear yes/no, but when you get a line that dark, there's no denying it! :)

hlynn - I think you're probably ok then with the BFN this morning... still is a little hard with your short LP but if you had real flow yesterday then you should be fine.


----------



## snl41296

hi girls. nice OPK... start :sex: AFM~ just laying low for a little while. in my 2ww. AF is due the 23rd hoping she is a no show.


----------



## hlynn

lisaf said:


> baby.wishing - now THAT is what I call a positive opk!! :happydance: I'd count this as the first positive also like emma said! :)
> I know the smiley tests are a clear yes/no, but when you get a line that dark, there's no denying it! :)
> 
> hlynn - I think you're probably ok then with the BFN this morning... still is a little hard with your short LP but if you had real flow yesterday then you should be fine.

yeah thats what im thinking, i did the super sensitive test one of those early-pregnancy-tests.com and they are supposed to be like 10mIu so im guessing it was right, yesterday i did habe a real flow it wasnt heavy i would call it medium..but thats normal for me even off of clomid i dont have heavy periods..they are usually one day of light flow, one day of medium and then spotting the last day and thats always just been normal for me :shrug: my drs never seem concerned about it so im guessing it can be normal for some women..im gonna start the clomid 100mg tonight so FX'ed it works! :D i was actually waiting for u to say if u thought it was ok or not.. :haha:


----------



## lisaf

aww, hlynn :haha: so sweet that my opinion matters that much (though kind of scary to have that much responsibility).. you know your body though and should trust in that.
FX'd for the 100mg working!!


----------



## hlynn

lol well i mean i took like a super sensitive test and im sure i would have had something show up even faint if it had been implantation bleeding. i just wanted ur opinion though because u know so much about this stuff! as much as i wish it were pregnancy related i know it was just the evil :witch: getting me early! hoping the 100mg does something good for me :D


----------



## lisaf

yeah, given the short LP its not impossible that it was implantation, but given the flow etc its pretty unlikely... 
I think the earlypregnancytests.com strips are 20miu though.. fyi.. I used them regularly and only got the 10miu tests off ebay (brand Wondfo)


----------



## baby.wishing

Thanks girls the only thing that sucks is that because this cycle we are doing the smep and I got a positive opk today we got to bd tonight tomorrow and Sunday then miss a day and bd one more time Tuesday witch means we won't get to bd on valentines day xx


----------



## hlynn

oohh well ive heard they were 10 maybe not though im not too familiar with tests..i actually barely ever test..i always wait for af and shes always right on time so i never get a chance! at least she doesnt mess with me that way lol..but im going on my 3rd day of bleeding and idk i just think that something would be showing on a test..its went to spotting today but that has always been my period norm..3 day ones even off of clomid..with the clomid i was more concerned that they were always dark brown with no red..but my dr never got concerned..she never even mentioned anythign to me about lining when i asked her about my periods..she always said if i ovulated im good..kind of makes me wonder though


----------



## lisaf

hlynn- flow is not always an indicator of lining thickness though I would wonder too in your shoes!

baby.wishing - aww, sorry about the valentines day timing! A good cuddle can be just as nice after all the BDing!!


----------



## baby.wishing

lisaf said:


> hlynn- flow is not always an indicator of lining thickness though I would wonder too in your shoes!
> 
> baby.wishing - aww, sorry about the valentines day timing! A good cuddle can be just as nice after all the BDing!!

Thanks lisa I think a nice cuddle is gonna be all Ill need with being in the 2ww and just keep fx that all the bding has paid off


----------



## Joyful09

Baby wishing...nice dark opk...lis is right a nice "naked" cuddle without BD may be just the perfect romantic thing for valentines a way to really appreciate each others closeness 
Lisa...I have a question I am going to be taking progesterone suppositories will they affect my bbt???
35smiling...you will do great you got support with you all the time your little belly bean
Snl...how are you? Hoping your AF stays away too the natural cycle after clomid may be just the perfect thing you ovulate, your lining probably thickened, & you had perfect bd timing
Hylnn...wishing you a BFP on your 100mg cycle
Winston...happy weekend!!!
Daviess...hope you are doing well was it you that was smelling everything
AFM...had my iui today yesterdays blood work was excellent, follicle scan was great 2 follicles, & hubby & I produced a sample today with 89 million swimmers...also I had read the sperm only last 12 hours after washed but doctor said today that they put the sperm in a solution that it actually thrives in to last 24-48 hours they use it to fertilization...that was promising...going to bd in the morning for back up although I feel like I am ovulating now so it should still be good timing...going to try to relax over the next tww cause every month I am so stressed with one thing or another and I know that's not helpful
Welcome all the new ladies!!! I read every post looking forward to getting to know you all & remembering your ids so I can comment
COME ON FEBRUARY BFP'S


----------



## lisaf

Joyful09 - whether progesterone suppositories affect bbt depends a little on the person and a bit on the type of progesterone... I had the waxy bullet kind that are mixed at the pharmacy and melt inside (if you need help opening the plastic case its in, PM me, lol I was doing it the hard way for ages :haha: have a few tips about putting them in high too if you need it). I can tell you that they had a BIG effect on my BBT. If you look back at my charts you'll see which ones I had progesterone (3 total) and I put in the medication as P so you can see which days I was on and what my temp did.


----------



## baby.wishing

morning everyone well my opk this morning was negative we :sex: last night so fx we have caught the egg this time x


----------



## snl41296

hey girls alittle down today. I wanted to google my fertile window with ovulation calenders, they are all saying the same thing so it starts me to second guess my OPK's and CBFM. But my OPK's were MAJOR DARK on sun afternoon at 3pm and then on monday which we :sex: but anyway we :sex: on the 1st egg :cry: we didnt get to after that due to the fact alot of shit happened with my DD and low and behold DH got sick again :cry: I really think I missed it AGIAN :cry: like always we :sex: on the egg then he is done I toldl him we have to keep going for another few days :cry: or something comes up where we cant. :cry: So angry and mad... :nope:


----------



## mrphyemma

snl, I wouldn't worry to much my lovely. You BDed on the most important dates. Apparently the few days leading up to and the day of O itself are the best days to BD. I'm sure DH's little swimmers would live long enough to have covered your bases.
Having said that we usually stop BDing on O day but on my BFP cycle we did DTD a couple of days later. I don't know if that had anything to do with it but I am going to make sure we keep going after O this cycle too.


----------



## snl41296

mrphyemma said:


> snl, I wouldn't worry to much my lovely. You BDed on the most important dates. Apparently the few days leading up to and the day of O itself are the best days to BD. I'm sure DH's little swimmers would live long enough to have covered your bases.
> Having said that we usually stop BDing on O day but on my BFP cycle we did DTD a couple of days later. I don't know if that had anything to do with it but I am going to make sure we keep going after O this cycle too.

:hugs: thank you so much. I was just thinking as well OPK's cant Lie. I mean I get them so dark. This TTC is stressful :rofl: and I even test after they are dark just to see the surge dies ya know. and on Monday afternoon/6pm the surge died it was there but not as dark as they were on sunday and Monday and we DTD mon morning. I know sperm lasts 3/5 days So that being said this google shit I gotta stop :rofl:


----------



## baby.wishing

snl im sure you will be fine hon stay positive x :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all well my opks are getting darker woopp and have some cramps and pains in my legs think o is not to far away now x x x


----------



## baby.wishing

Congrats caz on your opks I posted mine on here yesterday was so happy I'd never had one so dark good luck x x


----------



## caz & bob

i will post mine hun when its darker x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Yayyy Caz!!! Come on O!! You gotta do it for us clomid club oldies Caz! x

Started SMEP last night will dtd every other day until +opk then 3 in a row, miss a day and once more. Hopefully it will do the trick! I just want to be pregnant again, I miss it!


----------



## hlynn

Ive heard before that flow doesnt always indicate what lining is like, but what does if ur dr doesnt monitor you? does any other ladies on here have an ok lining with short, light mostly dark brown periods?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls roast in the oven woopp starving we had :sex: twice yesterday wooopp think we will leave it ever other day no till o then 3 days in a row I'm going to do another opk in a bit just holding my wee in now hope it darker than yesterdays x x x


----------



## babygirlhall

I took clomid cd1-5 now on cd13 and no ovualtion yet :nope: when do you think it will happen??


----------



## caz & bob

go on ovulation calanda and put in your af day and it should tell you when you will o hun x x x


----------



## caz & bob

well girls here's my opk yesterday and today's woopp ovulating :sex: is on the card for then next 3 day wooppppp
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0125.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrphyemma

Looking good Caz!!!! Enjoy your roast. I can't be bothered today so having pie, mash, peas and gravy instead!
babygirl it depends on your cycle length as to when you will O. If you have a 28 days cycle you would probably O around CD14. I have a 31 day cycle and usually O around Cd17. Do you use opks?


----------



## snl41296

caz keep :sex: good lines


----------



## baby.wishing

caz congrats on the opk and good luck for this cycle x x well everyone i have no idea what is going on with my chart is all over the place i dont know any of you guys think but it looks pretty messed up xx


----------



## mrphyemma

baby.wishing Todays temp looks a wee bit high!!!!! :) Did you do anything different to make it shoot up, maybe drink alcohol last night or feeling poorly this morning? It does look as though you ovulated yesterday but I can't believe the rise in temps today! :)


----------



## baby.wishing

hi emma yes i was thinking that myself i did go out for a meal last night and i did have 3 glasses of arches and lemonade so i think it is a bit to high for me anyway but even the start of my cycle my temps seem messed up x


----------



## mrphyemma

That will explain it then. Alcohol always gives me a higher temp the next day. The rest of your temps look okay though. Mine are always up and down a bit before O, so long as you get the shift in temps after O it doesn't really matter. I think you will get your crosshairs in another couple of days. I'm going with yesterday as O day. x


----------



## baby.wishing

thanks emma good luck on this cycle i really hope you get your :bfp: hon x


----------



## babygirlhall

mrphyemma said:


> Looking good Caz!!!! Enjoy your roast. I can't be bothered today so having pie, mash, peas and gravy instead!
> babygirl it depends on your cycle length as to when you will O. If you have a 28 days cycle you would probably O around CD14. I have a 31 day cycle and usually O around Cd17. Do you use opks?

I dont have regular cycles so have no clue when to expect O? Yeah im using opk but all neg so far x


----------



## Im wishing

Well cd 1 for me today and my 4th round of Clomid coming up - im in it to win it this month! 

Good luck to all O:)


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave: everyone. I guess you can say i went to crazy land for a few days. didn't know if i was coming or going but now i feel like i am settling back on earth now. Today i had some brown stuff again so a bit confused. and i am getting these dizzy spells now and then too and being hungry all the time this is so off for me...damnn i feel like I am going nuts!:growlmad::shrug::dohh:

i have my annual physical on Tuesday and will let my doctor and i am sure he will contact the fs to let him know i am pregnant. Then the ball will go rolling...scans...blood test...etc. arggg not looking forward to be poked with my i know it part of the program right.....:haha:

I hope everyone else is doing good and those who had their positive OPK get on :sex: and have loads of fun! :dust:


----------



## wanting2010

Hey girls! Just popping in to say that I finally have gotten a positive OPK! I got my first positive yesterday (it was very close- test line and control line the same color) and today I got a definite positive (test line darker than control line). I am SO excited! These are the first + OPKs I've gotten in 3 cycles of Clomid. I had given up on this cycle too...my +s came on CD 21 and 22.
 



Attached Files:







cd22.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Firefox

Hey hope everything goes ok on tues :hugs: hope the brown stuff and dizzyness goes, I reckon its normal but will def be good to get checked out for peace of mind at least

If its any consolation I feel like im going nuts too I got the dizzyness today and constantly feel hungry & sick, with cramping too...eeeks think this is all just 'normal'!!! Hope so anyway :flower:


----------



## cranberry987

Just finished day 5 of clomid, rly hoping that I will go back to being normally hungry and not constantly ravenous. Odd thing is tho, I've actually lost weight. Husband thinks maybe body going into overdrive and burning it all off. Anyone else had the same?


----------



## hlynn

ugh no ive gained about 10 lbs since on clomid i wish i would eat and lose weight :(


----------



## 35_Smiling

Wanting 2010: good luck to you hun wow! Get your :sex: on girl!

Firefox: thanks hun i now can&#8217;t wait until Tuesday more then ever. Hope you feel better soon but I guess we are pregnant so I don&#8217;t think it will get better :haha:

Crandberry987: good luck to you on this cycle. I sure wish i was losing weight but unfortunately, i am just gaining more...i sure need to stick to my Scarsdale m
medical diet plan or i am going to be so fat and it won&#8217;t be the baby! :haha:


----------



## JennaRose

Hello everyone! This is my 3rd cycle on Clomid i took 100mg CD 3-7. I ovulated last cycle but my progesterone was 7.6 (Kinda Low) and this cycle it was a 6 which is still low. The dr said if this cycle i dont get a bfp then next cycle we will do 125mg. 

This is also my first cycle temp-ing. I am hoping and praying I will still get pregnant this cycle even though it doesnt seem likely with the low progesterone... check my chart and let me know if you think it looks ok???

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e8c09


----------



## lisaf

cranberry - I lost weight like crazy on clomid without changing my eating habits consciously at all! It was kind of awesome :haha: But I was in the minority for that side effect!!

wanting2010- awesome positive! I never got one that dark with first response OPKs!

JennaRose - I had similar issues with my progesterone.. highest I got was 8.8 on 50mg clomid. I did have to go up to 100mg to get the 'normal' 15 level and thats when I got my BFP... FX'd for you!

everyone else - congrats on positive opks etc! starting to forget everyone I wanted to reply to :dohh: Its not personal! just a sign of my crappy memory right now!


----------



## Joyful09

Lisaf...I checked out your charts I guess your temp went higher...got another question for you...I am doing the progestrone suppositories and I am going away over the weekend for a romantic weekend & don't want to use them
Friday & Saturday will that be a problem? I can't be having that stuff inside me ugh!!!
35smiling...that is one of the top 10 signs of pregnancy dizziness...keep us posted about tuesday
Firefox...how you coming along?
Wanting...Congrats on your pos opk get busy!!!
HYlnn & cranberry...I would like to blame my added weight on clomid but I think
It was there before...starting to eat low carb hoping for some weight loss
Jennarose...what day to you get your level checked...I always wondered why my doctor never tested me after ovulation...hoping for your BFP too


----------



## lisaf

joyful - you're really supposed to use them every day. I was supposed to use them at night before bed.. if you're having a romantic night you can put them in after sex


----------



## hlynn

im really going to try and lose some weight, i think the clomid contributed a lot but it also didnt help that right when i started was when it was gettin into the cold months, i started it in september so not too bad but then october and november started gettin cold so i started staying in more..and then winter stayed in most of the time..so now the weather is getting nicer im hoping to lose some it!


----------



## 35_Smiling

well i just got crushed becasue my doctor's office left me a voice message to say my annual physical is canceled tomorrow. great...i was going to tell my doctor that i am pregnant. They reschedule my appointment to next Thursday Feb. 24th at 2.30...all well. talk about back fire right...:haha:

my husband feel i should call the fs and let him know sighh i guess i will call them today but that feeds the purpose because i would still need my physical its been a year since i had the last one...BUT not sure if my fs can will do it for less press:nope::blush: i will give them a call and see.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi ladies.

I've been prescribed 50mg clomid for the next two cycles and wondered a few things that my gp seemed unable to answer.

Firstly, I "normally" ovulate between cd18 and cd28 (often somewhere inbetween like cd22). Will clomid make this earlier? Later? The same?

Secondly, should I take it any particular time of day? 

Thanks in anticipation of your help and best of luck to you all.


----------



## cranberry987

From what I've read ovulation happens 5-10 days after finishing the dose of clomid. Also time of day doesn't matter but take it at the same time every day. Some ppl say that taking it at night means you sleep through the side effects. I took mine in the mining as I have other meds to take in the evening and wanted to make sure things didn't interact


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls got another + opk today haha so next couple of days i will o woopp x x x


----------



## tmc97138

Well AF showed on Sunday. :( I wasn't happy to say the least. I cried a lot. Last cycle was the first I have ovulated and just felt like a tiny ray of hope. I guess it's a great step, after six months I am at least on the right track. Also my period came on CD 29 so my cycles are getting regular as well. 

I start Cycle 3 of Clomid 50mg tomorrow CD 3-7. Please, God let this be our month.


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry :af: got you hun fx next cycle x x x


----------



## katertots

So I have been thinking about this. Usually I ovulate on my own. My Dr gave me clomid to help improve egg quality. She said it might not work this month. Has anyone who already ovulates on their own taken clomid and not ovulated the first month you took it? :D

Thanks in advance


----------



## mrphyemma

Awww tmc I'm sorry AF arrived honey. Here's hoping that this cycle is yours x

Hi Lamburai, tbh in my case clomid hasn't changed what day I ovulate but I think with ladies like yourself who have longer cycles it should bring it forward a bit. I take mine in the morning, only because I already take my other meds then and won't forget but some take it at night to sleep through any side effects. Good Luck x

Yay for the +opk Caz, get you some valentine's BDing!! :)

35, I'm sorry your appt got postponed, must have been disappointing. Hope the brown stuff clears up soon so you can start to relax.

Hope everyone else is okay. I'm Cd12 the opk is still negative but got me some ewcm going on so a bit of valentines loving is in order tonight! ;)


----------



## JennaRose

joyful - i was tested on cd 21 but i think i ovulated on cd 19 so i was 7dpo like they want


----------



## snl41296

tmc97138 said:


> Well AF showed on Sunday. :( I wasn't happy to say the least. I cried a lot. Last cycle was the first I have ovulated and just felt like a tiny ray of hope. I guess it's a great step, after six months I am at least on the right track. Also my period came on CD 29 so my cycles are getting regular as well.
> 
> I start Cycle 3 of Clomid 50mg tomorrow CD 3-7. Please, God let this be our month.

so sorry hun :hug:


----------



## 35_Smiling

okay i hate nothing today that stayed down. omg this is cruel! i am beyound starving now and i just can't keep anything in....sighhh i even resorted to having some chicken noodles soup with unsalted crackers...and shit bamp! up with went... how can i feel hungrey but yet vomiting??? not to mention this brown shit that hasn't stoped...:cry:

sorry everyone just needed to vent a bit...i know being sick like this is a good sign but damnn i just can't take it...:cry::blush::growlmad:


----------



## baby.wishing

morning everyone hope everyone is well im now officially in the 2ww so fx this is it i get so nervous around this time in my cycle but im gonna try and relax this time and good luck to everyone else also in the 2ww x x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Morining Everyone! 
Wow thus far woke up like I am in another body :haha: Had a lemon lipton tea and a have a whole wheat toast with i can't believe it's not butter... and thus far its still in there...:happydance: thought i would start out eating somthing small...figers crossed tho:thumbup:

baby.wishing: good luck in the 2ww :dust:


----------



## baby.wishing

hi 35 hope your well i know how you feel the most i could eat with my last pregnancy was toast until 12 weeks it drove me crazy but im sure it will get better soon x


----------



## snl41296

morning everyone. Sorry I have not been on much. Nothing really to write about myself. CD 23 I am on. and AF is due Feb 22/23rd. Hope everyone is well. Hope everyone had a nice valentines day. I did. DH got my long stem roses and our Daughter YEllow roses. Thats her favorite color. She loved them =D


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning lovely ladies, sorry I havent been on in a while, I have surgery scheduled for tomorrow so I'm kind of freaked out about it, I have to have my left tube removed :( The Dr. is doing laporoscopy, hysteroplasy, and a D&C with a removal of the left tube and possible right so IVF is our only way girls :( I'm crushed but I know that God has blessed me with beautiful children and will bless DH with his own beautiful child as a bonus to my girls :) I'm scared to death as I have only had one mc in my life, so really that would be the ONLY surgery I have ever had so of course I know that our road ahead is going to be a long traveled one just as it has been for the past 2 years but there will be a light at the end of the tunnel.

So glad to see you 35, Emma, SNL, and all the new gals!!!!


----------



## snl41296

Smile4me said:


> Good Morning lovely ladies, sorry I havent been on in a while, I have surgery scheduled for tomorrow so I'm kind of freaked out about it, I have to have my left tube removed :( The Dr. is doing laporoscopy, hysteroplasy, and a D&C with a removal of the left tube and possible right so IVF is our only way girls :( I'm crushed but I know that God has blessed me with beautiful children and will bless DH with his own beautiful child as a bonus to my girls :) I'm scared to death as I have only had one mc in my life, so really that would be the ONLY surgery I have ever had so of course I know that our road ahead is going to be a long traveled one just as it has been for the past 2 years but there will be a light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> So glad to see you 35, Emma, SNL, and all the new gals!!!!

so sorry mama :hugs: tons of prayers going your way I am sure God has a plan for you guys


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls smile good luck for tomorrow hun you will be fine hun been the gym today only been doing light exercise because im 1 dpo wooppp x x x


----------



## sma1588

morning ladies, just wanted to stop by and c how every 1 is doing.....

snl- i wish u the best of luck and thats so cool that he got ure LO her flowers to!

smile-im sorry to hear about that hun. i hope u have an easy surgery and everything goes well and u recover fast 

35- sorry ure getting sick all the time that sucks! im still not getting MS and im almost 8 weeks....or i am 8 weeks who knows lol that we will see at the ultrasound


asfm- im so sick its not funny. i think i have the flu or something and i cant sleep much at night my throat hurts so bad for the last 4 days i cant eat im living on cough drops and water....some frozen grapes(the only thing i can eat) and my cough sounds like a seal .....i feel like crap and going to urgent care today and hopefully the baby is ok after me not eating and these meds


----------



## keepsmiling

Omg smile i'm so sorry ur goin thru this
we've been on here along time togeter
hope u get ur miricle sweetie
l be thibkin of u x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

smile im so sorry for you :( thankfully your right fallopian tube can take the eggs from both ovaries (a doctor told me this whilst i was on placement dealing with a lady who was worried she wouldnt be able to concieve easily.) he said it doesnt make much of a difference to your fertility... if that helps, although i bet it wont feel like it at the mo! :(
i hope your feeling better xxx


----------



## Smile4me

so the question is why would we have to go straight to IVF if I still have the right tube? I guess I can talk to him about it tomorrow pre surgery when I'm fully awake and alert lol
I need to stop watching TV, I just remember Guilianna and Bill Rancic going through the same thing and they are still not pregnant :( 

Hi KS and Mrs.G :) we will prevail ladies, we will!!!!!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

exactly smile we will prevail :) and we will have our bfp's. just try and think everyone is different, so hopefully you wont be like them :) xxx


----------



## Smile4me

I know... so silly, I know I can have children... I have them and God knows I am soooo thankful! so I know we will have a baby together its just a matter of when :)

I pray for all of us gals!!!!!

Are you seeing a specialist hun?


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh Verna! I'm so sorry honey. Did they say why they want to remove the tube/s? My left tube is blocked but it has never been mentioned about having it removed. And why would they want to take your right tube also? I don't quite understand. 
I hope everything goes as well as possible tomorrow my lovely. I will be thinking of you xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

yeah im under my doctor, he is fab! this is my 4th cycle of clomid, got my bfp on my 2nd cycle but it ended at 5 1/2 weeks in a MC unfortunatly, my dr doesnt think itll be long, hopefully he's right.

He's sorted me with follicle scans each cycle and progesterone blood tests on day 21 of each cycle! so hes been really good. 

are you xxx


----------



## winston83

Hey smile huni good luck tomorrow hopefully it will just be the left tube and u can get ur baby I dnt have my left tube and I've had a baby from my right tube hopefully I will get another little miracle in the next couple of mnths we have decided if we ar not pregnant by June we are going to stop trying and I will go bk on the pill coz we can't keep doing this every mnth let's hope we all get our miracles soon xxxx u will be in my thoughts tomorrow darlin xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Win hun, so you only have one tube and you have had babies so I assume it's possible then.... I think Em my doctor wants to get rid of the nasty tube because the tube is so blocked that it causes all the toxins to go back down during AF and causes so much pain each month both during ovulation and AF times so two weeks out of the four I'm in constant pain. He stated that tubes are not necessary to have a baby of course naturally it is but because I'm 36 and time is of the essense he wants to clean everything out, get rid of the stuff that is preventing us from having a baby and causing pain and do IVF so he is going to do the laporoscopy to find out what is going on in there, take out what needs to be taken out, clean out the uterin lining and do a fresh D&C so we have a nice clean environment which sounds fabulous but at MY expense :) LOL! I know the FS thinks time is a ticken and I've wasted two years already and he feels bad about someone else's neglect with us. He is awesome!!

WoW Mrs. G that's fabulous, hopefully you will get your BFP soon hun!!!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

i did a bowl movement and pee wee just now and there were two clots (small ones) in the toliet and no not from the bowl. i wiped and it was pink and the two small clots where like tissue like i am scared and dont' know what to do. :cry:do you think i should go the hospital? sighh i feel confused:shrug:


----------



## mrphyemma

35, I posted in your journal. Can you get to the hospital? Hopefully they can do a scan and maybe put your mind at rest. Praying everything is okay honey x


----------



## 35_Smiling

okay called the hospital and they told me to come in because i mc last year on Feb.14. so i will let you all know later of what happen.:cry: i am praying its nothing sighhh:cry:


----------



## 35_Smiling

mrphyemma said:


> 35, I posted in your journal. Can you get to the hospital? Hopefully they can do a scan and maybe put your mind at rest. Praying everything is okay honey x

 thanks heading there now... i called hubby and he is taking me sighhh will post later


----------



## mrphyemma

Take care honey. xx


----------



## winston83

Best of luck 35 my darlin get ur butt to the hospital and make sure everything is okay with baby smiling keep us posted sure it will be fine xxxx


----------



## winston83

Hey mrs murphy how u doin xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm fine thanks honey. You? I do wish you would put a ticker in your signature. I never know where you are in your cycle. Are you on the clomid or off right now?

Cd13 for me, having some ovary twinges so with any luck will be O day before the week is out.


----------



## Joyful09

Smile4me...wishing you peace before during & after your surgery 
Winston...oh I how it happens by June...I would to see you add another baby to your family...why go on the pill...why not after June just stop ttc but not prevent
Snl...glad to hear you had a nice valentine's day
35smiling...saying a prayer for you hope all is well keep us posted
Emma...cd13 you are almost there get busy


----------



## snl41296

hi girls, I am just checking in, Kennesha I am praying hard for you and I said a Big prayer to the angels <3 please keep us posted


----------



## katertots

Good luck 35_smiling. I am saying a little prayer for you. Hugs


----------



## sma1588

35- i hope everything is ok...



asfm with all this stress and being sick i was soooo wprried about my little bean and i did have an ultrasound and its doing good with a normal heart beat. i didnt get pix but im sure i will at my app with my OB. i did find out that i have a cyst on my left side and thats y i still have some pain and i have the flu


----------



## katertots

hope you feel beter soon sma


----------



## katertots

Has anyone had Af like cramps right before ovulation? my opk is neg but I am supposed to O on cd 16. Dr predicts I will O on cd 14 this month bc of the clomid.


----------



## sma1588

i did get cramps a few days before O on the 2 times that i actually O'd. then pretty bad cramps the day of it


----------



## katertots

okay good. whoohoooo... thanks hun :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Smile I have to say my best friend has gotten pregnant 3 times with only ONE tube...so it can happen and will :) by itself normally :)


----------



## esperanzamama

CD13... feeling a little crampy... OPK hasn't shown any o.... just playing the waiting game...


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well just gutted the house nice and clean now afm just really bloated today x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh Caz, you put me to shame, my house is a tip, half-term, three kids at home AND their friends in and out. I need an industrial sized skip and a visit from Kim and Aggie!

Cd14, OPK still negative, have had some twinges, lines getting very slowly darker but still quite faint. Come on eggy!


----------



## caz & bob

haha xx xx


----------



## keepsmiling

im lucky really cos my hubby does absoluty alll my house work

fab!! x


----------



## katertots

I had a temp rise this morning, but never got a positive OPK. I also didnt sleep well at all, tossed and turned all night, so maybe I never got relaxed enough to get an accurate temp? I am testing with OPk 2 times a day, I dont think theres anyway I could have missed it. I tested this morning and neg, had cramps last night but they were not bad. Do you all think I might have missed O? Or maybe some people might cramp a few days before O as well?


----------



## caz & bob

does he kel you luck thing my oh cleans when im ill x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

katertots, you probably haven't ovulated yet hun. I get ovulation pains for a few days leading up to O. Seems like we are both waiting for our +opks. x


----------



## katertots

Whooohooooo! I sure hope you are right Mrphyemma. What day are you supposed to O ?
The good news is, this morning I am still cramping. I am prob freaking my husband out with all these wishy washy emotions, lol. I noticed also I am irritated today.


----------



## mrphyemma

O days varies from person to person and cycle to cycle. If you have an average 28 day cycle you will probably O on or around CD14. I have a typical 31 day cycle so usually O around Cd16/17.


----------



## keepsmiling

iv got lots of ewcm today again so im gunna assmume im oving soon
even tho im cd 23 and stil no pos but nt tested today so mite be pos

on a positive note 11 days til fs app
i dunno wheather to ask bout od
hmmmmm xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

sorry i just copied my post from my journal....hope you don't mind....

okay just came back home from the ultrasound and they couldn't find anything. he said although my last cycle was Dec.28 which if counted from first day of cycle gives me 7 weeks but i should count back 14 days as a estimate which gives me 5 weeks. At 5 weeks he said most times they can't see anything on the ultrasound because its too early.

i went to see my fs nurse and she said my hsg is pretty high i think it was about 8490.4 and is sending me for anyother blood test tomorrow to see if it doubled from Tuesday, Feb.15. Bermuda is pretty long winded so i will not know anything until Friday. sighhh:growlmad:

I am so:sleep: and :sad2: I don't know how to feel really...sighh:shrug:

i am on best rest so i will stay here and just wait..go tomorrow morning to get the hsg done and call on Friday nothing else i can do :nope:

Thanks for thinking about me and please keep me in your prayers.


----------



## Lisa84

It can't hurt to ask Kel xx


----------



## baby.wishing

35 im keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you hun and praying everything is ok and i know its hard not to but try not to worry and rest yourself xx :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Joyful09

35smiling...your numbers are great & on Friday you will feel better...has the spotting stopped & did they measure your progesterone?

Question for you ladies anyone who was prescribed progesterone tablet suppositories what was your side effects? 
At first my boobs were sensitive but that may have been from the hcg shot & now I get cramps here & there...I am sick with a cold but don't seem to have any mood issues & besides today which I think was from my sore throat my bbt is kind of low


----------



## mrphyemma

35, Don't worry too much about the scan. On my first early scan I was adamant I was 6+3 and was told they could only see a sac and yolk measuring around 5 weeks. I was beside myself. Went back two weeks later and there was a tiny baby with a heartbeat measuring 7 weeks. Sadly it all went wrong for me after that but that in no way means it will for you. I have everything crossed for you sweetheart xx


----------



## katertots

35_smiling - They are going to do an HSG while you are pregnant? Or did you mean the blood test?

Praying for you hun, it will all work out in the end :)


----------



## snl41296

katertots said:


> 35_smiling - They are going to do an HSG while you are pregnant? Or did you mean the blood test?
> 
> Praying for you hun, it will all work out in the end :)

blood work she had her HSG done in Dec with me :thumbup:


----------



## wanting2010

35, praying for you and baby!! 

I went yesterday for my progesterone bloodwork and I found out today that my level was 11.27! I've read online that sometimes doctors will want to see a level of over 15 on a medicated cycle, but I was only maybe 2 dpo yesterday so I think my progesterone would have gotten higher by 7 dpo. I am really excited and thrilled...did not think I would ovulate this cycle, and was worried about whether or not my bloodwork would show ovulation anyway since I was going too early!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

35 - im praying for you and your sticky bean hun. i would say the sonographer was incompetent and i bet they find something on friday! with numbers like that im sure your fine, aslong as the bleeding and clotting has stopped (and was only small in amount) and you have no pain im sure youll be fine. good luck xxx


----------



## winston83

Lots of love 35 my darlin sure things will be fine huni xxxx


----------



## esperanzamama

35- try not to worry, i am sure everything will be fine :)


----------



## katertots

snl41296 said:


> katertots said:
> 
> 
> 35_smiling - They are going to do an HSG while you are pregnant? Or did you mean the blood test?
> 
> Praying for you hun, it will all work out in the end :)
> 
> blood work she had her HSG done in Dec with me :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ohhhhhh, thats good to know. I had my hsg last week, and just got some ewcm. Need prayers now :D


----------



## 35_Smiling

hi everyone! hope you are okay...as for me, I had a good chat with hubby over dinner (in bed) boy he can cook.

i have faith that this little bean will stick. I am at peace now...God is in control and if its his will it shall be done. Sooo ladies going forward no matter if i lose it or I am blessed with Gods special gift I will be happy just knowing i was able to conceive which means I will be able to do it again.

For you ladies who are TTC never give up even though in the back of your mind you want to but you will get your special gift.

I so love this thread you all have given me loads of strength more then you will ever think...and for that I want to say *THANK YOU!!!*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls chilling today no gym x x x


----------



## snl41296

Morning girls. I am on CD 25 thats just because I looked at my CBFM :thumbup: Anyway alittle TMI here but I know I am out this month :cry: Every month I get VERY VERY VERY Itchy around my Vagina, it's not because I shave either. My midwife said b/c I asked her wth is that about, Its because you are changing with hormone levels and something medical with the whole PH levels and shit as well :rofl: but anyway I am getting AF b/c I am very very itchy :cry::cry::cry: Well at least we have the Apt. with the FS march 25th its coming soon!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrphyemma

I hope you are wrong snl!! When is she due? xx

I got my +opk today!!!! The first since my mc. I pray that my right ovary wins the egg race (my left tube is blocked) and we catch that eggy. It will be extra hard seeing a BFN this cycle.


----------



## snl41296

mrphyemma said:


> I hope you are wrong snl!! When is she due? xx
> 
> I got my +opk today!!!! The first since my mc. I pray that my right ovary wins the egg race (my left tube is blocked) and we catch that eggy. It will be extra hard seeing a BFN this cycle.

Eh I know my body so well hard to stay positive but thanks :flower: OMG get to :sex: thats awesome news. I will say some prayers for u :hugs: AF is Due in 5 days the 22/23rd one of them days. and I have a midwife apt the 23rd for my annual. Before I go to the FS I have to have it done with a few other tests and blood work.


----------



## snl41296

mrphyemma said:


> I hope you are wrong snl!! When is she due? xx
> 
> I got my +opk today!!!! The first since my mc. I pray that my right ovary wins the egg race (my left tube is blocked) and we catch that eggy. It will be extra hard seeing a BFN this cycle.

look I googled it. Its pretty common


https://www.funadvice.com/q/vaginal_itching_before_menstruation



Why do I sometimes feel itchy "down there" before my period comes?

That's just from the increased blood flowing down to your genital area before you menstruate. No worries.
Why are my boobs a little sore before my period?
Hormones again, girly! They cause fluid to be retained in your breasts. If it really feels uncomfortable, cut out salty foods and wear a more supportive bra. It'll only last a couple days.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Morning everyone :hi::wave: around 7am when in to get my second blood test for the hsg levels and i feel good its going to be okay!:happydance:

Caz&bob: :wave: hope you have fun chilling today...shame on you missing gym :rofl: but you can get your :sex: on which is just effective! 

Snl: :hi: it would be funny it you were prego and the itching was because you had some good :sex: wow snl you really did your homework on the itchy thing BUT there could be times our bodies plays tricks on us too tho... 

Mrphyemma: :wave: good for you with your positive opk wow! Good luck if you are ttc again this cycle :dust:


----------



## keepsmiling

when wil u get ur results smiling xx


----------



## vanheckm

I was diagnosed with PCOS and am trying to conceive. I did a round of Provera and a round of clomid. I have been taking opk and am on day 20. The test looks positive for ovulation but not very confident. Will be starting second cycle on provera and my clomid has been changed to 100mg.


----------



## 35_Smiling

keepsmiling said:


> when wil u get ur results smiling xx

I was told tomorrow but I have to contact my fs nurse. so i will call her after 4pm tomorrow to give them enough time to reach her.

I will call today regarding the scans they took yesterday tho will update later once i call her of what they thought.


----------



## 35_Smiling

vanheckm said:


> I was diagnosed with PCOS and am trying to conceive. I did a round of Provera and a round of clomid. I have been taking opk and am on day 20. The test looks positive for ovulation but not very confident. Will be starting second cycle on provera and my clomid has been changed to 100mg.

:hi::wave: good luck hun on this cycle :dust:


----------



## winston83

Yey Emma get to it babes xx
35 will be thinking bout you honey xxxx
Hey caz xxx
Everyone else have a nice day xxx


----------



## lisaf

Glad to hear it emma! I have heard that sometimes the tube can catch an egg from either ovary. Haven't read up on it but have heard that multiple times.


----------



## katertots

Good morning ladies! 

35 I am so glad you are ok :) 

I have a question for yall. Last night I had O pain and neg OPK test at 10am, 6pm and 10pm. This morning I wake up and no pain so far, but positive OPK test. Does it sound like I ovulated before the surge?


----------



## 35_Smiling

katertots said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> 35 I am so glad you are ok :)
> 
> I have a question for yall. Last night I had O pain and neg OPK test at 10am, 6pm and 10pm. This morning I wake up and no pain so far, but positive OPK test. Does it sound like I ovulated before the surge?

 Thanks hun!

not sure on that one but its a good sign you got a postive tho. did you :sex: last night if not get on :sex: today and the next few days! enjoy! :dust:


----------



## katertots

My husband wanted to wait to BD until I got a positive, which I thought was a bad idea! I was so upset, but he insisted on waiting. I had a special evening planned and everything. :-/ I know we will bd tonight and tomorrow and the next day prob.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

35 - i like your enthusiasm, i took on that mentality when i had mc in november, hopefully i wont panic too much next time im pregnant. im glad your feeling ok, and i hope the scan results and hcg come back well for you :) xx

Im cd13 had one large follie at 17mm on my right ovary and bd'ing every other day so fx xx


----------



## lisaf

katertots said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> 35 I am so glad you are ok :)
> 
> I have a question for yall. Last night I had O pain and neg OPK test at 10am, 6pm and 10pm. This morning I wake up and no pain so far, but positive OPK test. Does it sound like I ovulated before the surge?

I don't think you CAN ovulate before the surge (assuming you get one, some people will miss their surge or have a brand of OPKs that don't work that great)... the surge is the signal your body sends to your follicle to release the egg. 
If it makes you feel better about waiting to BD... DH and I DTD only 3x on our BFP cycle.. once was 3 days before the surge just to keep his swimmers fresh... then on the first surge day, the 2nd surge day and then we stopped... and it DID obviously work for me! :haha:


----------



## katertots

whoohoooooooo!!!! Lisa thank you so much, that makes me feel a whole lot better. Hugs and thank you so much :)


----------



## MrsGAnderson

that gives me hope, as im not using opks this month so i wont know when i surge, im going for another scan next tue to make sure the follie has released so fx it has and i have bd'd every other day and caught it. thanks girls xx


----------



## katertots

Goodluck MrsGAnderson!


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck catching that eggy MrsGAnderson. Let's hope there's a couple of BFP's heading our way in two weeks time! :)

katertots I'm pretty sure you can't ovulate before the surge. The pains aren't a reliable way of predicting O really as I have them up to a week before I O anyway. I always go by the +opk and the temp rise. Good Luck!

Thanks Lisa, I have heard that about the tube picking up an egg from the other ovary but wasn't sure if that was just ladies who have had their tube removed?! Mine is still there but with a blockage (allegedly!)

Good Luck 35, thinking of you my lovely x


----------



## katertots

Whohoooo again. Thanks for the reply mrphyemma. :D


----------



## mrphyemma

Yes, I think your timing will be fine but I always like to start BDing BEFORE the opk just to have the troops in there ready and waiting so to speak :)


----------



## katertots

That was my thought too. I was pretty positive that I would get a positive on opk today. Hubs just does not understand this whole process. LOL

How are you doing today?


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm good thanks honey. Have been very depressed since the mc but think I am starting to feel human again. The +opk has put me in a good mood. I am hopeful for another BFP really soon x


----------



## cath 80

Hiya All,

Thought i'd join you all here
Just a quick introduction...
Me 30 OH 29, ttc nearly 4 years, just completed 1st month of clomid day 2-6 50mg, i have 1 fallopian tube and 1 ovary due to severe blockage, my other was also blocked but i had lap and dye back in Oct '10 and they manages to clear it and in their words " its working perfctly fine now". i also fail to ovulate... I had a cd11 scan which showed 1 follie at 20mm and endo was 9.1mm, i have bloods to be taken on cd21. 

Well, i'm cd13 today and have regular 27 day cycle... I'm having the most horrendous pains in my side so dont know if i'm ovulating... 

Look forward to sharing your stories

Cath xx

FX for our :bfp: this month 

sending tons of :dust:


----------



## katertots

Mrphyemma- Awee, I am sorry you have been depressed. I am sure it helps to talk to people on here in the same situation, might make you feel better :) I just got my pos opk today too, I am so excited and hubs is pretty excited too. lol

Cath, So nice to meet you hun. Welcome, I am new here too. The ladies are very helpful and very sweet here, I am sure you will feel right at home. 

Fx for everyone!!!!


----------



## mrphyemma

cycle buddies then katertots, I'll race you for that BFP! ;)

Welcome Cath! I too have only one working tube but still managed to get a BFP, sadly it wasn't meant to be but is good to know I can still conceive.
Good Luck for this cycle, sounds like you are ovulating due to the pains, are you using opk's?


----------



## caz & bob

welcome hun fx for us all we get are :bfp:s i have only 1 tube hun i had a ectopic in 2003 x x x


----------



## katertots

Cycle buddies it is! And maybe after that bump buddies :D


----------



## cath 80

Hi and Thanks

So sorry about you loss.

I havent used any OPK's if i'm honest, I have had so many doubts about the whole clomid thing working for me, I think it stems from ttc for so long, thinking nothing will ever work and generally feeling crap about the whole situation...

I WILL be getting them OPK's next month now i know theres follies there, I just pray that i do Ovulate this month, if i do then i shall be over the moon.

This site has given me so much more Hope.... I'm just glad we can all share our journey together and get them :bfp: xx


----------



## mrphyemma

I know what you mean about losing hope. We tried unsuccessfully for 16 natural cycles, 1 unsuccessful clomid cycle at 50mg and 6 cycles on 100mg until we got our BFP. I had given up all hope of ever seeing those two pink lines on the hpt. One good thing to come from the mc is the knowledge that I am able to conceive. I have hope again!


----------



## cranberry987

I read on here a lot that ppl take Clomid for longer than 6 cycles but Drs always say max 6 months, how did you convince em to give you more? hehe


----------



## mrphyemma

My gynae has allowed me 9 months supply cranberry but due to a mistake at the chemist I have got an extra 7 months supply.


----------



## keepsmiling

sam here i got 3 months instead of one month supply

i just dnt feel right bein on here atm?xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Don't be daft Kel, you might be on a break but you are still a clomid club girl forever! x


----------



## keepsmiling

thanks but it stil feels weird


and im so torn about havin od
i cnt hep but feelin i will b doin more harm than good xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: lisa and mrphyemma: the ovary thing i heard that too but asked my regular doctor and fs and they both asked me how do i think that could happen? They said if you look at a &#8220; Y &#8220; and bend the two upper areas think of that as your ovaries...there is no way one can pick up the other...so i just agreed with him and let it go it sounded logic that it could not pick it up. My fs said he even had other ladies asking him and he didn&#8217;t find much studies that backs up that result. So personally i feel some believe it because they are hopping so much and its just a comfort zone for hope. I could be wrong here but....i really can&#8217;t see how it could really happen.

Mrs.GA: thinking good will result good outcome so they say haa haa I am at peace now odd but i am. Good luck next Tuesday with your scan! :wohoo:
Wow good luck on the :sex: hun 

Katertos: that could be a good thing because now he may be building up some extra super :spermy: so now you got your positive they be racing like a bat out of hell to reach those eggies of yours! :haha: wish you guys all the best :dust:

Mrphyemma yes i am praying for some more :bfp: before month end and you are included too! 

Catch 80 good luck hun :yipee: hope all goes well! I also have only my right side tube open and my left is blocked :dust:


----------



## katertots

Thank you 35, you are so sweet. I am so glad that everything turned out to be ok with you and your baby. Are you hoping for a boy or a girl?


----------



## 35_Smiling

hoping for a girl but its okay as long as they are healthy (with two eyes, one nose, a mouth, two ears, 10 fingers and toes) :rofl:


----------



## cath 80

Do you know something, tonight is the 1st time in quite a while that i have actually felt any sort of positive towards this all..

You ladies are my new found hero's and i'm suddenly looking forward to the future..
I was feeling quite frustrated as my OH family have all had babies since Oct '10 (4 of them) and my sister is newly pg... Hopefully i'll get my turn next...

:dust: to you all xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

cath 80 said:


> Do you know something, tonight is the 1st time in quite a while that i have actually felt any sort of positive towards this all..
> 
> You ladies are my new found hero's and i'm suddenly looking forward to the future..
> I was feeling quite frustrated as my OH family have all had babies since Oct '10 (4 of them) and my sister is newly pg... Hopefully i'll get my turn next...
> 
> :dust: to you all xx

you will hun; you will; your turn is just around the corner...:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

hmm, so doing some googling about the egg traveling over to the other tube... some say yes, the fluids that are released with the egg can sweep it over to the good tube... some say its rare (like 5% chance of the egg reaching the other tube)
I don't think the "Y" shape of the fallopian tubes/uterus is a flat Y... the ovaries could be close together, with the Y bent a little, you know?


----------



## 35_Smiling

yes true... like you said its rare but anything can happen these days too


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies just wanted to tell u all i have a journel i finally started if any1 wants to check it out every now and then. i dont know how to post the link but i just did it today so it shouldnt be barried.


how are all you wonderful ladies doing today?
i must say that im so thankful that i learned so much about clomid from this thread and so happy where i am today. i have my little bean growing and it seems like alot of people are also getting theres with clomid.

i think there will be alot more ladies joining us soon


----------



## 35_Smiling

hi sma good you pop in way to go on your new journal!:happydance:


----------



## 35_Smiling

sma1588 said:


> hey ladies just wanted to tell u all i have a journel i finally started if any1 wants to check it out every now and then. i dont know how to post the link but i just did it today so it shouldnt be barried.
> 
> 
> how are all you wonderful ladies doing today?
> i must say that im so thankful that i learned so much about clomid from this thread and so happy where i am today. i have my little bean growing and it seems like alot of people are also getting theres with clomid.
> 
> i think there will be alot more ladies joining us soon

so which area you started your new journal?


----------



## baby.wishing

:hi: everyone 35 im glad you feel better ok so im 5dpo today the 2ww seems to be going so slow well not long now and i shall be testing and fx getting a :bfp: this cycle

emma congrats on your opk hon i really hope you get your :bfp: this cycle x

:hi: to everyone else


----------



## baby.wishing

oh sorry girls omg my chart looks crazy this cycle i was going to stop temping because its getting me down :cry: my temps dont seem to be as high as i would like but hey ill just have to wait and see x


----------



## lisaf

baby.wishing said:


> oh sorry girls omg my chart looks crazy this cycle i was going to stop temping because its getting me down :cry: my temps dont seem to be as high as i would like but hey ill just have to wait and see x

Aw, this is SO much easier for me to say from my side of the HPT stick, but truly charts are not the best or most reliable predictor of pregnancy, only ovulation (and possibly low progesterone but even then its not a sure thing).
I always obsessed and worried about my temps and took them as proof that my cycle was a BFN... even when it was my BFP cycle.
Hang in there if you can :hugs: Its hard not to read too much into your chart, but try not to take it too seriously!


----------



## snl41296

hi lisaF how are u doing. I feel like we have not been in touch in some time :hi:
SMA cant wait to stalk you :rofl: 
EVeryone else :hi: hope you all are well


----------



## sma1588

35- its in the preg. journal section.......
theres not much to it yet but theres something


----------



## mrphyemma

baby.wishing your chart looks fine honey (If you ignore the false super-high drinky poo temp) :) You are like me cold blooded, but so long as you get that shift to indicate O and your temps stay above the coverline that is good news. Looking good!


----------



## Tititimes2

:dance::yipee:

Got a +OPK on CD14 on my first Clomid cycle just now. I don't know why I kept expecting a crazy cycle this time around. I usually O on CD14 so I guess it did just give me a boost with the follies. FS appointment tomorrow for blood tests and a sono. Now more :sex: and F'xd.
 



Attached Files:







Feb 17 upload 508.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## katertots

Good luck T! Praying for you :D


----------



## cranberry987

Seriously, getting silly now. Since day 1 of clomid I've been hungry 24/7. Any amount I eat doesn't stop it. I just woke up hungry and had 4 cereal bars and I'm still hungry and have a hunger headache. Was really hoping that this would go when i stopped taking the pills (I'm on day 11 now, took meds 2-6)

I am diabetic but well controlled and since I'm on metformin it's been better still so it is unlikely but it could be that, but I'm not overly thirsty or peeing more, just unquenchable hunger. Seriously, you should see the amount i eat. And, am not putting any weight on! Which ain't normal. I can feel that now my stomach is full but still ravenous. Getting so bored of eating. 

Anyone the same? Anything which can be done about it? I've tried eating more protein to keep me full, 30 secs after finishing I'm hungry again... Never had anything like this. Its torture


----------



## baby.wishing

morning everyone so im 6dpo today cd20 got my bloods done today as cd21 fall on a saturday fx for some good numbers hope everyone is ok and good luck to everyone this cycle

congrats T on your +opk and good luck :dust:

35 hope your ok honey x x


----------



## snl41296

Yea so I caved and tested I dont know what DPO I am just know AF is Due feb 22/23rd and it was :bfn: :cry::cry: I know its way early but I just dont think I am this time OMG 1 yr it will be then trying. at least we have the FS March 25th :happydance: I gotta look up about that right.


----------



## Lisa84

Yup hun you do. At least now the FS can see if there is a problem and work towards solving it rather than going in blind xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls weekend woopp love it this week has flown buy well ff says im 2 dpo but i think im 4 dpo been the gym had a light work out x x x


----------



## 35_Smiling

cranberry987 said:


> Seriously, getting silly now. Since day 1 of clomid I've been hungry 24/7. Any amount I eat doesn't stop it. I just woke up hungry and had 4 cereal bars and I'm still hungry and have a hunger headache. Was really hoping that this would go when i stopped taking the pills (I'm on day 11 now, took meds 2-6)
> 
> I am diabetic but well controlled and since I'm on metformin it's been better still so it is unlikely but it could be that, but I'm not overly thirsty or peeing more, just unquenchable hunger. Seriously, you should see the amount i eat. And, am not putting any weight on! Which ain't normal. I can feel that now my stomach is full but still ravenous. Getting so bored of eating.
> 
> Anyone the same? Anything which can be done about it? I've tried eating more protein to keep me full, 30 secs after finishing I'm hungry again... Never had anything like this. Its torture

yes me! BE CAREFUL WITH THE EATING!:munch: YOU WILL GAIN LOADS OF WIGHT! :rofl: the clomids can increase your hunger big time. good luck and :dust:


----------



## 35_Smiling

morning everyone i am on top of the world this morning...no i didn't get the results yet and no i didn't :sex: either...it must be because its TGIF :rofl:

Everyone have a wonderful weekend! and those of you who are getting their :sex: on ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## Quaver

35_Smiling said:


> yes me! BE CAREFUL WITH THE EATING!:munch: YOU WILL GAIN LOADS OF WIGHT! :rofl: the clomids can increase your hunger big time. good luck and :dust:

At least we can blame it on Clomid\\:D/


----------



## Becks88

I'M SO EXCITED!!!! My first round of clomid didn't make me ovulate and i'm now CD 27 and no AF. Got a lovely big :bfn: this morning. I rang my Dr all sorry for myself and he said to start my 2nd round of clomid on CD 29 if AF doesn't arrive before then WOOHOO. 

Have any other ladies started a cycle without having a bleed?

:happydance:


----------



## wanting2010

Hope everyone is well... I think I'm going crazy in my first ever real 2ww!! I'm guessing I'm about 5 dpo today. I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot but everytime I feel a cramp or a twinge I find myself wondering if it could have to do with pregnancy. Lol ;)

Becks88 I have heard a few times about someone starting a new clomid cycle without a bleed but I never have done it.


----------



## snl41296

Becks88 said:


> I'M SO EXCITED!!!! My first round of clomid didn't make me ovulate and i'm now CD 27 and no AF. Got a lovely big :bfn: this morning. I rang my Dr all sorry for myself and he said to start my 2nd round of clomid on CD 29 if AF doesn't arrive before then WOOHOO.
> 
> Have any other ladies started a cycle without having a bleed?
> 
> :happydance:

:hug: I got a :bfn: also today :cry: sorry af showed. I am due the 22/23rd


----------



## snl41296

wanting2010 said:


> Hope everyone is well... I think I'm going crazy in my first ever real 2ww!! I'm guessing I'm about 5 dpo today. I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot but everytime I feel a cramp or a twinge I find myself wondering if it could have to do with pregnancy. Lol ;)

fingers crossed for u :thumbup:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Quaver said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> yes me! BE CAREFUL WITH THE EATING!:munch: YOU WILL GAIN LOADS OF WIGHT! :rofl: the clomids can increase your hunger big time. good luck and :dust:
> 
> At least we can blame it on Clomid\\:D/Click to expand...

yes I know lol and when we get pregnant they you blame leaves clomids and jumps to the growing :baby: inside of us:rofl:


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> yes me! BE CAREFUL WITH THE EATING!:munch: YOU WILL GAIN LOADS OF WIGHT! :rofl: the clomids can increase your hunger big time. good luck and :dust:
> 
> At least we can blame it on Clomid\\:D/Click to expand...
> 
> yes I know lol and when we get pregnant they you blame leaves clomids and jumps to the growing :baby: inside of us:rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Mmmm hunie bunnie make me pancakes again for the third day! hee hee so this time i asked for mini pancakes and this is what he did...Mmmmm

I am going to rack them like its about to run away from me....I am starving...well i am like that every time these days..:rofl:


Becks88: no never sorry...i dont understand why would you start without a cycle? :shrug:

Wanting :wohoo: good luck hun :dust:

Snl: you need not to take those things early you know...you upset yourself :hugs:


----------



## Quaver

35_Smiling said:


> Mmmm hunie bunnie make me pancakes again for the third day! hee hee so this time i asked for mini pancakes and this is what he did...Mmmmm

Mmmm.... lovely:flower: Is that cheese on top?


snl41296 said:


> :hug: I got a :bfn: also today :cry: sorry af showed. I am due the 22/23rd

You are still too early, don't give up just yet:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Quaver said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> Mmmm hunie bunnie make me pancakes again for the third day! hee hee so this time i asked for mini pancakes and this is what he did...Mmmmm
> 
> Mmmm.... lovely:flower: Is that cheese on top?
> 
> 
> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> :hug: I got a :bfn: also today :cry: sorry af showed. I am due the 22/23rdClick to expand...
> 
> You are still too early, don't give up just yet:hugs:Click to expand...

Yes I love pancakes with cheese melted on top O..M...G.. i smoked those pancakes so fast i even licked the plate :rofl: haa haa (sadly i am not lying either :blush:)


----------



## katertots

Hi friends! How is everyone this morning?

35- I am so glad you are doing so much better. Been prayin for you hun.  Can I have some of those pancakes?

Got another pos opk this morning! Whohooo. Cant wait for the two weeks to be up so I can see what the results were. I feel like I am playing a very long game of Jepordy. LOL


----------



## 35_Smiling

katertots said:


> Hi friends! How is everyone this morning?
> 
> 35- I am so glad you are doing so much better. Been prayin for you hun.  Can I have some of those pancakes?
> 
> Got another pos opk this morning! Whohooo. Cant wait for the two weeks to be up so I can see what the results were. I feel like I am playing a very long game of Jepordy. LOL

:rofl: girl i wolfed those pancakes down and licked all the aunt Jemima syrup off the plate! you would have thought it was my last meal for the day :rofl: Also, thanks for the prayers hun...i will give the fs office a call later this afernoon. i am good spirits!:happydance:

:wohoo::happydance:for you on the 2ww hope all the best :dust:


----------



## katertots

35_Smiling said:


> katertots said:
> 
> 
> Hi friends! How is everyone this morning?
> 
> 35- I am so glad you are doing so much better. Been prayin for you hun.  Can I have some of those pancakes?
> 
> Got another pos opk this morning! Whohooo. Cant wait for the two weeks to be up so I can see what the results were. I feel like I am playing a very long game of Jepordy. LOL
> 
> :rofl: girl i wolfed those pancakes down and licked all the aunt Jemima syrup off the plate! you would have thought it was my last meal for the day :rofl: Also, thanks for the prayers hun...i will give the fs office a call later this afernoon. i am good spirits!:happydance:
> 
> :wohoo::happydance:for you on the 2ww hope all the best :dust:Click to expand...

:) I am so excited. I hope it takes. I got another pos opk this morning, but I have to work today so I wont be able to get any "business" taken care of until 5pm and its only 10am. LOL! I hope the little eggy can wait. We bd last night so we shall see. Even though there was an abundance of CM I used the preseed for good measure, or extra measure if you want to call it that lol. 

I wish I had pancakes, yum.. I settled for honey nut cherrios. LOL


----------



## 35_Smiling

katertots said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katertots said:
> 
> 
> Hi friends! How is everyone this morning?
> 
> 35- I am so glad you are doing so much better. Been prayin for you hun.  Can I have some of those pancakes?
> 
> Got another pos opk this morning! Whohooo. Cant wait for the two weeks to be up so I can see what the results were. I feel like I am playing a very long game of Jepordy. LOL
> 
> :rofl: girl i wolfed those pancakes down and licked all the aunt Jemima syrup off the plate! you would have thought it was my last meal for the day :rofl: Also, thanks for the prayers hun...i will give the fs office a call later this afernoon. i am good spirits!:happydance:
> 
> :wohoo::happydance:for you on the 2ww hope all the best :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> :) I am so excited. I hope it takes. I got another pos opk this morning, but I have to work today so I wont be able to get any "business" taken care of until 5pm and its only 10am. LOL! I hope the little eggy can wait. We bd last night so we shall see. Even though there was an abundance of CM I used the preseed for good measure, or extra measure if you want to call it that lol.
> 
> I wish I had pancakes, yum.. I settled for honey nut cherrios. LOLClick to expand...

well i will take those extra measures! as a matter of fact you guyes can have a quicky for lunch time :rofl: good luck hun but you will be okay this afternoon...:hugs: at least you had a healthy breakfast good for the heart lol i had somthing bad for my arteries lol


----------



## katertots

I like honey nut cherrios, but I love pancakes! Who does not love pancakes. Now the cheese on the top is questionable. LOL.... What kind of cheese?


----------



## 35_Smiling

slice cheese as a matter of fact any type...i love blocked cheese on the side but we were out...you gotta try it i guess its a Bermuda tradition to have cheese on pancakes


----------



## katertots

I want to visit Bermuda. I looked online one day at some beautiful real estate there. It looks amazing. One house had a lazy river around the whole estate with tropical plants and birds.


----------



## 35_Smiling

katertots said:


> I want to visit Bermuda. I looked online one day at some beautiful real estate there. It looks amazing. One house had a lazy river around the whole estate with tropical plants and birds.

 Ummm river?? i believe you were looking at a pond instead...no rivers on this tiny island haa haa but that is nice come on over! just note you can't rent a car here only bikes and taxies and public buses are your sources of transportation. 

Come one Come all to the Great Bermuda Island! lol


----------



## hlynn

becks88- i started a clomid cycle without bleeding once, and as i recall i didnt even ovulate on that cycle..it awhile after i had my mirena out and i still hadnt had a period and had a history of annovulation so the dr just told me to start it and count that day as day 5 and just keep going and even though i didnt ovulate i did have a period on what would have been day 28


----------



## 35_Smiling

i slepted through two missed calles from my fs office...now they are out for lunch but will reopen at 2pm....its now 1:42pm not far to wait. will let you all know soon.


----------



## wanting2010

Keep us updated 35!! :)


----------



## hlynn

hey ladies..the dr called me and said that DHs SA came back and his sperm count is in the low-normal range..so what does that mean? its weird how they say low normal right? isnt it either low or normal? but now i am just so discouraged..the next step is iui the nurse told me :(


----------



## 35_Smiling

on the phone with them now. will let you all know really soon:shrug: they told me to call back in 5-10 min. she had to talk to the tech first "odd"


----------



## katertots

Cant wait to hear :D


----------



## lisaf

hlynn said:


> hey ladies..the dr called me and said that DHs SA came back and his sperm count is in the low-normal range..so what does that mean? its weird how they say low normal right? isnt it either low or normal? but now i am just so discouraged..the next step is iui the nurse told me :(

Hmmm, wish they gave you the number. If she said normal though I'm betting its within the normal range, just on the lower end of it.
My DH was about halfway through the normal range (and incidentally a friend of mine who was also TTC had a DH with a sperm count of something like 700million which seems insane)
They should repeat a sperm test 2-3 months after the first one.  There are factors that can temporarily affect sperm... for example if he's had a fever in the past couple months that could affect his sperm on the test.


----------



## 35_Smiling

I spoke to my fs himself and he told me my hcg is not where they supose to be so he thinks its an Ectopic pregnancy. He said from the first u/s they should have seen somthing considering my numbers were pretty high but nothing was seen anywhere. Yup so, tomorrow he wants me to go in for anyother hcg since i had one done yesterday, then on Monday we will go from there. 

Please ladies no sobs okay....I am feeling okay about the whole thing. I have been preparing myself for the worst anyway. Plus, I already had a mc just last year so i pretty much have a feeling what I should be feeling and I promise i am not going down that road this time around.

I have given it to God; therefore, its not in my hands but his. I will carry on and with the next round of things i will continue to have fun with the :sex:, opk's and temps again.

My Hcg Results:
Tuesday, February 15, 2011 taken at 7:30am results: 8490.4

Thursday, February 17, 2011 taken at 7:00am results: 12,757.0


----------



## hlynn

lisaf- i know i wish they would give me numbers with everything but they dont! im hoping the fs will give me all the numbers and everything because i hate not knowing! she called me the other day n said his results came back good and then today she called and said they got the more detailed results today n said it was in the low normal range..she said to stop smoking (which he doesnt smoke anyway lol) and to wear boxer briefs (which he does) and just to eat healthy and he does, so all the advice she gave was what he already does :wacko: but yeah i think ur right, if she said low normal that probably just means on the lower end of normal, and not sure if it affected it but he did have a few beers the night before..could that do anything? but anyway i was going to be referred to a specialist if im not pregnant this month anyway so fx that something works out for us! we are deff gonna be dtd not as much, every 3 days and then during the fertile week every other


----------



## hlynn

35_smiling - :hugs: i love how optimistic u are about everything! u just always seem so high spirited about everything. i hope everything works out ok for u, ill be reading to see how everything goes for u


----------



## lisaf

35 - :hugs:

hylnn - I'm not a sperm expert, lol... just the progesterone! :)
Alcohol CAN affect sperm though... just not sure if its a 'night before' effect... I know its one of those lifestyle things that can hurt sperm count. You can google lots of things that can help improve his sperm. I wonder if his count was fine but the quality wasn't since she gave you a different answer when the detailed analysis came in... hmmm
I'm betting there are some good sperm-advice threads on here... I know there are some vitamins/supplements girls put their OH's on when the sperm count is low.

Just to share though, my DH's overall score was a 2+ (out of a possible 4+) ... his urologist told him that he's seen guys with 4+ still struggle to get pregnant and he's seen guys with 0s get pregnant fast. So as long as there is a decent amount of viable, healthy sperm there, it may not be part of your problem concieving at all.


----------



## sma1588

35- lets us know how things are going ...i wish u the best


----------



## katertots

35- Did you get your call back yet?


----------



## katertots

Omg forget my post a min ago. I am so sorry 35. I am praying hard for you!


----------



## esperanzamama

i ovulated!!!!! wooooooo hoooooooo.... 100mg of clomid did the trick!!! *pheww* so relieved... i want to kiss whoever invented clomid


----------



## Lisa84

35 - i know u have a great spirit but im still sending u a big :hugs: xxx


----------



## hlynn

lisaf said:


> 35 - :hugs:
> 
> hylnn - I'm not a sperm expert, lol... just the progesterone! :)
> Alcohol CAN affect sperm though... just not sure if its a 'night before' effect... I know its one of those lifestyle things that can hurt sperm count. You can google lots of things that can help improve his sperm. I wonder if his count was fine but the quality wasn't since she gave you a different answer when the detailed analysis came in... hmmm
> I'm betting there are some good sperm-advice threads on here... I know there are some vitamins/supplements girls put their OH's on when the sperm count is low.
> 
> Just to share though, my DH's overall score was a 2+ (out of a possible 4+) ... his urologist told him that he's seen guys with 4+ still struggle to get pregnant and he's seen guys with 0s get pregnant fast. So as long as there is a decent amount of viable, healthy sperm there, it may not be part of your problem concieving at all.


i will look into more threads, i already have him on fertilaid for men hes been on it going on 3 months now, so not sure if its working :dohh: 
i do think its weird that she called and said they were fine, and then when they got the detailed results and it showed low-normal range..but i heard the word normal and i was kind of confused..but i guess it was enough of a concern for her to call and let me know about it :wacko:
but, i dont think its going to be a huge problem, weve been pregnant 3 times (one m/c) and we are both fairly young, so maybe it just needs some time, considering everything im not too terribly concerned..just hoping for the best


----------



## ANC

My round 2 of Clomid at 100mg didn't work :*( Anddd that's about where I am today...


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hlynn: thanks for your kind words. I am optimistic about this. I have been preparing myself since i found out i was pregnant. I had my ups and downs (i wish i was super women but i am not) but since i started spotting the brown stuff then i only knew i have to give it to god and take one day at a time. Now i am at peace. I know it seems unreal of me speaking this way but really i am doing okay and feeling great too.

Lisa: thanks again

Sma: i sure will! 

Katertots: its okay i am doing good. Your funny regarding your post:rofl:

Esperanzamama: :yippee: good for you! Now get your :sex: on! :hapydance:

Lisa84: thanks hun!

Anc: wow i am sorry the 100mg is not working out for you. Hope the next cycle works out better!


----------



## ttcbaby117

35 - praying Gods will be done! Please let us know when you hear anything.

Hlynn - Maybe put your DH on maca...it is supposed to help with sperm....actually both of you can take it.


----------



## wanting2010

ANC said:


> My round 2 of Clomid at 100mg didn't work :*( Anddd that's about where I am today...

I'm sorry hon, I know exactly how that feels. 50 mg and 100 mg both failed to make me ov. :( This cycle I took 150 mg and I did ov! Probably for the first time in a long time. I didn't ov til CD 22 so I had basically given up on this cycle as well. Just wanting to give you some hope.

35, you are being so strong about this situation. I know I couldn't be as optimistic as you if I were in your shoes. I know you said no sobs, but i just want to tell you i am so sory for this news! I'm praying for you and for God to continue to give you peace with everything!!!!


----------



## Becks88

hlynn said:


> becks88- i started a clomid cycle without bleeding once, and as i recall i didnt even ovulate on that cycle..it awhile after i had my mirena out and i still hadnt had a period and had a history of annovulation so the dr just told me to start it and count that day as day 5 and just keep going and even though i didnt ovulate i did have a period on what would have been day 28

Oh, not feeling so optimistic now. 

Since I'm already CD27 and I've gone 3+ months without a period before I'm feeling pretty confident that my period isn't going to show it's face any time soon so I'll be starting Clomid on CD29. fingers crossed! At least if this cycle doesn't work I have one more to try until we have to discus taking further steps with our Dr.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Ttcbaby117: thanks hun i sure will!

 Wanting2010: thanks hun for everything.


----------



## cath 80

Hiya All,

Well I'm almost sure that I ovulated yesterday as i had terrible crampy pain in my right lower side, felt pretty rubbish best part of this morning to pain in my lower abdo, are these signs of ovulating?? i was so excited because of not ovulating for i dont know how long....

Dont know if i've b'd as much as i should of this month but fx we did....

How are you all feeling??? All well i hope.

Cath xx


----------



## Quaver

35 I know you are fine, but:hugs:


----------



## katertots

Hi cath, I am tired tonight. Had a long day, didnt get good sleep last night, but got pos opk today and yesterday. So we BD last night and tonight and will tomorrow too.

I did feel the cramping too and I got 2 positive opk so I am sure I ovulated or am right now. I felt it on the left side yesterday, and on the right side today. Not sure what that means. Anyone else have a clue?


----------



## Tititimes2

katertots said:


> I did feel the cramping too and I got 2 positive opk so I am sure I ovulated or am right now. I felt it on the left side yesterday, and on the right side today. Not sure what that means. Anyone else have a clue?

Hey, katertots- I have that crampy feeling too but more on my left side where the sonogram showed the four mature follicles are. I know I have never felt that before this first cycle on Clomid. Everytime I wince, I just think "it's working!" - yeah, I know its all in my mind :wacko:


----------



## katertots

YAY Tititimes2! Thats really great that you had 4 mature follies. I hope I had that many. My dr does not do ultrasounds to monitor this on me bc i already o on my own. I hope its working!!! My pains have gone away for now and I hope thats good bc I just bd :D


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: Gals!!!

Just popping in as I've not posted in forever..hope you're all doing well. 
CONGRATS to all the new bfp's
and WELCOME to all the new faces! geez- you leave for awhile and you miss so much!


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave: Morning everyone!
I went in this morning to get the hcg done. Now its the waiting game till Monday:coffee:....is it monday yet :rofl:


----------



## Quaver

35_Smiling said:


> :hi::wave: Morning everyone!
> I went in this morning to get the hcg done. Now its the waiting game till Monday:coffee:....is it monday yet :rofl:

Hang in there:flower:


----------



## winston83

Hoping Monday comes quickly 35 will be thinking of u over the weekend chick xxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

okay not sure if this is the start of anything...i went to use the bathroom...i haven't did a bowl movement all week and i did one just now and passed a lot of blood. I did not pee wee but the first thing i did was wiped there and wow was all i could say.

Hubbie is on his way home to take to the hospital. Will pop in later when I return home.

I guess this is the beginning right....i am not in pain but i am concern it was a glub of blood. sighhh


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your having a good weekend well chines for tea tonight woopp 35 fx for you hun that its just settling in and my son is sleeping his nans again tonight woopp x x x


----------



## Joyful09

35smiling...I am so sorry...I was reading this last night & was so taken back...I know there is nothing I can say...but please know you are on my mind & I will say a prayer for you...please keep us posted


----------



## Quaver

35:hugs:


----------



## Delilahsown

35_Smiling said:


> okay not sure if this is the start of anything...i went to use the bathroom...i haven't did a bowl movement all week and i did one just now and passed a lot of blood. I did not pee wee but the first thing i did was wiped there and wow was all i could say.
> 
> Hubbie is on his way home to take to the hospital. Will pop in later when I return home.
> 
> I guess this is the beginning right....i am not in pain but i am concern it was a glub of blood. sighhh

praying for you sweet girl! was the blood from the front or back? reason why I ask is because If you haven't moved your bowels in a week- you might have been slightly impacted and could have stretched the rectum a bit. I am hoping this is the case for you....


----------



## snl41296

:cry::cry::cry:
FULL BLOWN AF just now... 3 days early.. God for BID i'm ever late NAH THAT NEVER HAPPENS not to me!!!!!!!!!

unto cycle 12 :cry::cry::cry: 

FS march 25th


----------



## winston83

35 babe got to send u my love I'm praying for you keep us posted love u lotsxxx


----------



## katertots

Praying for you 35.. HUGS! 


I just got a UTI, I also got another pos OPK this morning, not sure if thats got anything to do with the UTI. Has this happened to anyone before?


----------



## snl41296

kennesha my girl tons and tons of :hug: coming your way.. lets do this together this cycle :hug:


----------



## ANC

So question. My RE ultrasounds me on day 12, if nothing, again on day 17 of my cycle. I asked him if i could ovulate later, he said that's why he waits til day 17 too. Then I read that people ovulate like day 20-and on. 

I am going ot talk to him about it, but I have to wonder. He has a HUGE success rate with PCOS and infertility, very highly recommended, tons and tons of people pregnant with him..so I feel like he does know what he's doing. He pretty much specializes in PCOS and has for 30 years. But I just wonder if anyone else stops at a day like 17.


----------



## caz & bob

anyone watching take me out x x x


----------



## daviess3

35 hun rollercoaster ride hunny im keeping my fxd xxx
Hi girls how we all doing? Im good not a lot of symptoms not had hcg checked since 6 weeks makes me nervous but trying to b cool!! Haha 

Any more bfps? whos testing next i miss you girls xx


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> 35 hun rollercoaster ride hunny im keeping my fxd xxx
> Hi girls how we all doing? Im good not a lot of symptoms not had hcg checked since 6 weeks makes me nervous but trying to b cool!! Haha
> 
> Any more bfps? whos testing next i miss you girls xx

so glad u came to visit davies we miss u over here :flower: I was Due for AF the 22nd got her full blown today at 2pm :cry: going to the FS march 25th and DH is goign before then for his SA. Im alittle nervous... I am goign to call monday to make an apt. have to be there between 9am and 10am half hour spand. I will have to keep the cup close to my body transfering it


----------



## 35_Smiling

Good Evening Ladies,

I am writing to inform you that it has been confirmed tonight that I had a miss miscarriage. I will have to meet with my fs on Monday. I am happy to say that my tubes were not affected at all. *There was no ectopic pregnancy.* 

Considering, that there is no issues with my good tube this means I CAN TRY AGAIN :wohoo: I am still doing some research myself before I see the fs, so I will have my LIST OF QUESTIONS in my hand. I feel sorry for the guy when he sees my list of questions and I want direct answers on how to move forward.

Also, if you dont mine me asking anyone the following questions;

Has anyone one of you had a miss miscarriage? 

What was the treatment? 

How did yours occur in your situation?

Once again, I would like to say *THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR ALL YOUR KIND WORDS AND SUPPORT DURING THIS TIME FOR ME*.:hugs:

In closing, I am looking on the bright side of this situation...I have my good all right tube and it damn well works! :rofl: :wohoo: :happydance: :yippee:

p.s. 
Now its time to remove my little tickers to start my new chapter.:happydance::flower::winkwink:


----------



## katertots

Hugs! I am happy you are okay...
:)


----------



## Delilahsown

oh kennesha! :hugs: i'm sad, but also relieved that you've been so optimistic. 

I've had 2 miscarriages-

The first one was long and drawn out. It started with light spotting which continued for weeks. Because I was still early during both of them- my doctors felt that I didn't need a d&c since I wasn't having any pain or discharging a lot of clots. Both times, ( sorry if this is too graphic for some)- I passed the little sac. as soon as I did- all bleeding stopped. with my first m/c- it was almost 4 months before I got my period again but it was never a regular cycle before getting pregnant. My last m/c this past year, I got my period 4 weeks to the day I stopped spotting. 

They seem to think my low progesterone has attributed to both losses, not to mention I also have pcos and am a diabetic. The last m/c was even more disheartening because we had also discussed with the docs and had a plan to start progest. as soon as I got pregnant. It took the NP a week to call me back. By then- it was too late. Not to say that the progest. would have saved the baby- we don't know that for sure, but I would have at least liked to have had the opportunity to try. Needless to say, that doc got fired off my list.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Not sure how much this will help you, but since my loss- I somehow find comfort in knowing that both my angels are in each other's company and I look forward to when we can all be together again.


----------



## Smile4me

awwww 35 hun I'm so happy to see you in a good state of mind and just so you know it is ok to grieve, most of us have been there hun. But pick yourself up and keep moving forward. 
So you only have one tube? I did not know that, I knew you had your HSG a couple of months ago but I didnt know you only had one tube. If it can happen once babe, it can happen again. Were you on Clomid?


AFM, Having endo removed has been painful the last couple of days, all I have done is sleep but that's good, I need the rest. I'm anticipating a meeting with my FS on Friday to talk about what our next steps are. I guess since he left my tubes in, they looked good.... not sure but just looking forward to moving on!


----------



## snl41296

tons of :hug: to you kennesha


----------



## sma1588

35- im glad it wasnt an etopic and u didnt loose ure tube. im sorry u had to go through this but you know you can get prego and im pretty sure it will hapen again when u least expect it


----------



## 35_Smiling

Katertos: thanks hun. Really i am feeling fine at this moment. I refuse to be like I was last year with the first m/c. I have really matured, in this area anyway, but cant say much in other areas :rofl:

Delilahsown: thank you for sharing your story with me. It means a alot. I do see a light at the end of the tunnel for me. :hugs:

Smile4me: thanks hun for your kind words. Yes, the hsg result stated that my left tube was blocked and the right tube was open. I was on clomid in November but forget to take it in December (busy with my baby girl Shelldenae (my new yorkie) she kept me on my feet :rofl: wow shes like a child but with four legs :rofl:

Snl: your the best. Thank you again hun. :hugs:

Sma: thank you hun for your sweet words of comfort! Trust me I was so happy when the doctor came back in the room after the u/s that it wasnt in my tubes. I think I could have cried but didnt hee hee pride got me there.


----------



## ttcbaby117

35 so sorry for the mmc but really glad to hear that it wasnt in your tube. I will say a pray tonight for you to heal well both emotionally and physically. Again I am so sorry hun!


----------



## 35_Smiling

thank you ttc for everthing. :hugs:


----------



## baby.wishing

35_Smiling said:


> Good Evening Ladies,
> 
> I am writing to inform you that it has been confirmed tonight that I had a miss miscarriage. I will have to meet with my fs on Monday. I am happy to say that my tubes were not affected at all. *There was no ectopic pregnancy.*
> 
> Considering, that there is no issues with my good tube this means I CAN TRY AGAIN :wohoo: I am still doing some research myself before I see the fs, so I will have my LIST OF QUESTIONS in my hand. I feel sorry for the guy when he sees my list of questions and I want direct answers on how to move forward.
> 
> 
> Also, if you dont mine me asking anyone the following questions;
> 
> Has anyone one of you had a miss miscarriage?
> 
> What was the treatment?
> 
> How did yours occur in your situation?
> 
> Once again, I would like to say *THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR ALL YOUR KIND WORDS AND SUPPORT DURING THIS TIME FOR ME*.:hugs:
> 
> In closing, I am looking on the bright side of this situation...I have my good all right tube and it damn well works! :rofl: :wohoo: :happydance: :yippee:
> 
> p.s.
> Now its time to remove my little tickers to start my new chapter.:happydance::flower::winkwink:

35 im so sorry honey :hugs: i had a mc in feb 09 i was what i thought was nearly 12 weeks and was due for my ultrasound i was out shopping and started to bleed not bad but a little bit when i got to the hospital they told me everything was fine so i went for my ultrasound and they couldnt find a heartbeat and my weeks didnt add up the baby was only measuring 7 wks the babys heart stopped beating at 7 wks but nothing happened for 4 weeks after that so i was put to sleep to have it all removed or i could have waited for up to another 4 wks for it to happen by itself but i didnt want that i hope this helps 35 and all the best honey x x:flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all chilling today 35 sorry about your mc hun thinking of you hun x x x


----------



## snl41296

ok girls I know I am not PG b/c AF kind is showing. today nothign so far so I didnt set my CBFM this morning. Yesterdays blood was bright red so I know I am not pg. when should I start my CBFM to 1 again? full on I am sure right? b/c as of right now not wearing a thing. but I am sure she will show up again


----------



## Quaver

*35*, glad your tubes were OK:hugs: 
I had a missed miscarriage, where I found out at 11 weeks that my baby has died the week before. I had to have an op to remove the baby under GA. 
Will you be having an op too?


snl41296 said:


> ok girls I know I am not PG b/c AF kind is showing. today nothign so far so I didnt set my CBFM this morning. Yesterdays blood was bright red so I know I am not pg. when should I start my CBFM to 1 again? full on I am sure right?

You should count the day of full flow red AF as CD1.


> b/c as of right now not wearing a thing.

You don't have to tell me that:rofl:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Baby.wishing: thank you so much for your sharing your story with me, your kind words of encouragement and support. I will add that to my list of questions too because like hell i want to wait 4 to 8 weeks for anything to happen. Thanks again hun

Caz: thanks hun its all good thus far tho...dont mind me tomorrow just cant come fast enough.

Snl: you sure it wasnt implantation bleeding??? This time around may be different than those other times you know. Our body can change without us knowing it than we adjust to those changes after the fact. I use a panty liner just in case OR when you mean not wearing anything as in typing at the computer in your birthday suit :rofl: Next week Friday I would do a test just to make sure....but we know you will break and test Tuesday :rofl: tell me something what the flip is a CBFM?? :blush:

Quaver: thanks hun and i glad too about the tube. Umm what op? I want to add that to my bunch of questions for tomorrow when I see the fs.


----------



## Lisa84

35 im sorry this has happened to you again hunny :hugs: Im glad your tubes werent effected which im sure is a big relief for you. Your strength amazes me xxxx

Well CD1 for me so after a month off ill be back on the Clomid 2moro. I have my first full Acu appointment 2moro so the timing couldnt be better xxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Lisa84 said:


> 35 im sorry this has happened to you again hunny :hugs: Im glad your tubes werent effected which im sure is a big relief for you. Your strength amazes me xxxx
> 
> Well CD1 for me so after a month off ill be back on the Clomid 2moro. I have my first full Acu appointment 2moro so the timing couldnt be better xxx

 thanks hun and good luck for this cycle:hugs:


----------



## baby.wishing

35 I think quaver is talking about the same op I had done it's like a d&c it's to remove everything honey when it happened to me I'll tell you the 3 options I was given 1 I could wait for it to come away by itself witch can take up to 4 weeks 2 I could have took a tablet to help it along 3 I could have the op and I picked the op I didn't want to wait another 4 weeks it was painful enough without waiting I hope that helps Hun and take care x


----------



## Quaver

35_Smiling said:


> Quaver: thanks hun and i glad too about the tube. Umm what op? I want to add that to my bunch of questions for tomorrow when I see the fs.

It's ERPC op (or D & C), where they put you under and vacuum everything inside the womb. I didn't feel anything. It is supposed to be easier than letting mc happen naturally, but I think it'll depend on how you are:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls so cold today her rain and freezing been the gym x x x


----------



## Quaver

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls so cold today her rain and freezing been the gym x x x

I've been to the gym too!:friends:
I've started since last week, 3 times a week so far:flower:


----------



## baby.wishing

:hi: everyone well i got my progesterone results back today they were 47.7 :happydance: even though my bloods were taken cd20 not cd21 i thinks thats good feel free to correct me if im wrong girls so im 9dpo today gp has put my dosage up to 100mg if this cycle hasnt worked so fx i wont need a 3rd round of clomid my chart seems to look good so far feel free to take a look and comment 

hope everyone is ok and good luck to you all x x


----------



## mrphyemma

baby.wishing, Progesterone levels are good :thumbup: anything over 30! Chart looks very promising too. When are you testing? Hope you won't need another cycle of clomid! x

I am 4dpo today, really hoping my eggy has been fertilised and is snuggling in tight :) xx


----------



## baby.wishing

mrphyemma said:


> baby.wishing, Progesterone levels are good :thumbup: anything over 30! Chart looks very promising too. When are you testing? Hope you won't need another cycle of clomid! x
> 
> I am 4dpo today, really hoping my eggy has been fertilised and is snuggling in tight :) xx

hi emma hope you well honey and good luck this cycle i hope you get your bfp well being silly i did test this morning and it was bfn so i dont think its gonna make much difference if i test tomorrow so i might just wait a few day i dont know what to do or how long to wait xx


----------



## katertots

Hey mrphyemma, how are you doing? Hope all is well. How are you feeling ?


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm fine thanks katertots, you? Feeling rather nervous this cycle as it is the first time ttc again since the mc. I know it will be extra hard to see a BFN this time around but praying I won't be seeing one!

baby.wishing, some ladies do get faint lines at 9dpo but it is very rare. Personally I don't test until 12-13dpo if I test at all! Some cycles I daren't test and just wait for AF to show. Hope there's some nice lines for you in a day or two xx


----------



## katertots

Goodluck emma. Saying a prayer for you :D


----------



## snl41296

:hi: girls. dropping by to see how everyone is doing. 1st day of heavy AF is today. and Friday is S/A for dh :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 10am I have to drop it off... finally we will know whats going on...


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks honey :hugs:
One thing I have noticed since I started the clomid again is my raging hunger. I can't stop eating. I need to stop though as I am not a skinny minny as it is. I will be like the side of a house soon!


----------



## baby.wishing

Hi everyone just a quick question does anyone know if I ovulated on both my 1st and 2nd cycles of clomid why my gp has put my dosage up to 100mg this cycle x


----------



## caz & bob

Quaver said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls so cold today her rain and freezing been the gym x x x
> 
> I've been to the gym too!:friends:
> I've started since last week, 3 times a week so far:flower:Click to expand...

i love it hun carnt get away haha i only do light exercise why im dpo and when im not i do it hard x x x


----------



## caz & bob

fx emma its well snug in there hun x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Hey Caz, I see you are 5dpo? Only one day in front of me. I really hope we get a couple of BFP's and can be bump buddies xx


----------



## caz & bob

that would be brill hun fx for us hun we can do this x x x


----------



## cranberry987

I was starving hungry and cut down on carbs which seemed to help. Maybe it faded by itself because I had finished the meds but after 10 days of being ravenous and two days of low carb food I felt better so who knows


----------



## mrphyemma

I'll give it a go, thanks Cranberry, it does seem to be carbs that I'm filling my face with :(


----------



## cranberry987

It probably does make sense if you think about it (stand by for some very shoddy non-science). Pcos is helped by low carb diets as it lowers your insulin. Pcos is about high estrogen. Clomid is about higher estrogen. High insulin is about hunger. Or I think so anyway. I did say it was shoddy!

edit - missed a step, still shoddy tho


----------



## mrphyemma

:rofl: I think I get what you are trying to say. Thanks :)


----------



## Joyful09

Cranberry...great job losing all that weight how did you do it?
Emma...hoping for BFP for you 
Caz&bob & quaver...great job with the gym that's got to feel good
Snl...it sounds like you are moving along with plans keep us posted
Babywishing...your chart does look promising maybe he just figured if you didn't get BFP it would be okay to up the dosage in hopes of stimulating you more maybe even getting to mature follicles


----------



## baby.wishing

Joyful09 said:


> Cranberry...great job losing all that weight how did you do it?
> Emma...hoping for BFP for you
> Caz&bob & quaver...great job with the gym that's got to feel good
> Snl...it sounds like you are moving along with plans keep us posted
> Babywishing...your chart does look promising maybe he just figured if you didn't get BFP it would be okay to up the dosage in hopes of stimulating you more maybe even getting to mature follicles

thanks joyful i also think my chart looks good well bloods last cycle were 25 that was cd21 this cycle they were 47.7 and that was cd20 so they are getting better for sure


----------



## cranberry987

I lost my weight with slimming world, seems to work for me and it fits in with my habits well. Thinking I should make a last push for the last bit I want to lose. Haven't lost any in ages but my moods are so up and down as it is, add dieting and I would be a nightmare!

On day 15 today and cbfm showing high still.... Rly expected to ovulate by now so maybe I just won't this month :( had an unexpected cry last night. Was watching ER and halee was singing to a screaming toddler. Just hit me that I so want to do that. Then one born every minute was on. Cheered me up a bit. :) (for those not in uk it's fly on the wall doc about ppl giving birth, v harrowing prog).


----------



## baby.wishing

hi everyone well im 10dpo today dont know weather to test yet or not still think its a bit early my chart is looking even better today hope everyone is well x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all x x x


----------



## snl41296

cranberry987 said:


> I lost my weight with slimming world, seems to work for me and it fits in with my habits well. Thinking I should make a last push for the last bit I want to lose. Haven't lost any in ages but my moods are so up and down as it is, add dieting and I would be a nightmare!
> 
> On day 15 today and cbfm showing high still.... Rly expected to ovulate by now so maybe I just won't this month :( had an unexpected cry last night. Was watching ER and halee was singing to a screaming toddler. Just hit me that I so want to do that. Then one born every minute was on. Cheered me up a bit. :) (for those not in uk it's fly on the wall doc about ppl giving birth, v harrowing prog).

whats slimming world? may I ask?


----------



## cranberry987

Slimming world is sort of food combining, you have certain things you can eat on some days as much as you want, and some you have to count as points (syns)

So you have green days (mostly carb), red days (mostly meat) and a new extra easy where you can combine meat and carbs but have to eat loads of veg to fill you up.

You eat as much fruit, veg and eggs as you like, also carbs/meat are unlimited depending on the days. Then you add syns like chocolate or alcohol etc.

You also have to eat one or two portions of brown bread and dairy a day, bread for the fibre (can also be stuff like ryvita) and dairy for the calcium (can be soya milk etc I think). Is strange but the weeks I missed my calcium, I lost less. It helps you to lose weight apparently.

I like it at least, means you can eat a lot but still lose weight, and after a while you self limit. Theres only so much supernoodles one can eat!


----------



## baby.wishing

Hi everyone I'm a bit confused because a few people on another site I use are saying my chart is starting to look triphasic but ff ain't saying so and I don't think so either but I could be wrong x x


----------



## lisaf

baby.wishing - your chart is looking good... but triphasic really doesn't mean much ... its just a tiny hint that maybe you are pregnant. I've seen a LOT of girls have beautiful triphasic charts and still end up BFN with AF. (I'm being a total hypocrite by saying this, lol but..) Try not to overanalyze your post-O temps too much :hugs:

cranberry/snl - sounds like slimming world is similar to weight watchers here in the US?


----------



## cranberry987

Its kinda the opposition to ww, you hardly count anything, just have to make the right choices of food. I prefer it tbh, counting points all day and looking up things in books would do my nut in


----------



## katertots

Hi ladies!!!!! I finally got my O date from FF today, and I wanted to see what you all thought about my chart. Thanks in advance

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/330f3c


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> girls. dropping by to see how everyone is doing. 1st day of heavy AF is today. and Friday is S/A for dh 10am I have to drop it off... finally we will know whats going on...



:yipee: now that's what I'm talking about! You go DH getting your :spermy: scoped out! :wohoo:


----------



## katertots

Oh also, at 4dpo I have started feeling a slight pressure on the right. Is this normal ? It does not hurt bad, but I did notice it.


----------



## baby.wishing

lisaf said:


> baby.wishing - your chart is looking good... but triphasic really doesn't mean much ... its just a tiny hint that maybe you are pregnant. I've seen a LOT of girls have beautiful triphasic charts and still end up BFN with AF. (I'm being a total hypocrite by saying this, lol but..) Try not to overanalyze your post-O temps too much :hugs:
> 
> cranberry/snl - sounds like slimming world is similar to weight watchers here in the US?

Thanks lisa I never read to much into them anymore and you don't sound like a hypocrite your just being honest hon well I told you about my gp last cycle my bloods were 25 on cd21 7dpo this cycle my bloods were 47.7 cd20 6dpo and even though I'm o he has put this cycle up to 100mg I don't know have you any idea thanks hon x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hi everyone! I am doing fine...having some side effects with the methotrexate they gave me yesterday... I spent a day in the hospital and they did test after test...u/s after u/s but my hcg levels are still rising slowly AND nothing is being seen ANYWHERE inside me. Hcg levels are as follows Feb.15 hcg 8490.4; Feb.17 hcg 12,747.0; Feb.19 hcg about 21,000. 

My fs is not believing that I had a missed miscarriage but instead had an ectopic...it was funny they were both debating in front of me yesterday but ended up with no conclusion of what was causing my levels to rise. In the end which was around 11:30pm after being at the hospital from 9:40am they both decided to give me the methotrexate...let me go home and return Friday and Monday to check if my levels decrease. What a week and day it was yesterday.

What is funny about all this check out my left and right arm... you would think I shoot drugs lol and I have two more needles Friday and Monday and lords knows how much after that until my hcg goes under 3....

Left Arm 
Right Arm​


----------



## katertots

I am glad you are doing good 35. :) My grandmother took methotrexate for something a long time ago. It made her bruise easily, esp with shots. :) 

Hang in there buddy.


----------



## 35_Smiling

katertots said:


> I am glad you are doing good 35. :) My grandmother took methotrexate for something a long time ago. It made her bruise easily, esp with shots. :)
> 
> Hang in there buddy.

Well these bruises are from before the methotrexate..as a matter of fact they did that needle in my right butt.


----------



## katertots

Wow!!! Well I cant say that then :X


----------



## caz & bob

aw 35 i was like that we they new i had a ectopic hun i hope they see some think soon hun and its not an ectopic lv x x x


----------



## lisaf

baby.wishing said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> baby.wishing - your chart is looking good... but triphasic really doesn't mean much ... its just a tiny hint that maybe you are pregnant. I've seen a LOT of girls have beautiful triphasic charts and still end up BFN with AF. (I'm being a total hypocrite by saying this, lol but..) Try not to overanalyze your post-O temps too much :hugs:
> 
> cranberry/snl - sounds like slimming world is similar to weight watchers here in the US?
> 
> Thanks lisa I never read to much into them anymore and you don't sound like a hypocrite your just being honest hon well I told you about my gp last cycle my bloods were 25 on cd21 7dpo this cycle my bloods were 47.7 cd20 6dpo and even though I'm o he has put this cycle up to 100mg I don't know have you any idea thanks hon xClick to expand...

Lots of doctors like to go up to 100mg if a few cycles of 50mg doesn't result in pregnancy. I know going up in dose can improve the progesterone response. I know your progesterone was perfect/beautiful this time, but it wasn't quite as good last time. Maybe your doctor is thinking that you may not respond as well again next time so he's upping the dose to guarantee a strong response?
I wouldn't worry too much. It may be just to give you a few more eggs etc.
Here's my thought... if your doctor was refusing to up your dose, I wouldn't be upset or worried for you like I would if your progesterone was coming back a 12 etc.... so I don't think you really really NEED a higher dose. 

Going up a dose when you don't NEED it can increase the chance of multiples and can increase the chance of overstimulating... but from what I've seen here, its not very likely. Not exactly scientific, lol

Does that make sense?


----------



## Lisa84

Ooft 35 u look like u have been butchered. Hope they are more gentle with you when you go back. 

I started Clomid again last night. My 1st 3 cycles i didnt have side effects but this time i have a nasty headache, my ears hurt, im getting hot flushes and im in a horrible mood!! Poor David is hiding shakin in the corner lol xxx


----------



## baby.wishing

Thanks lisa yeah it does make I got a chance of twins anyway without the clomid as my sister is a twin so I'm not really sure but AF ain't showed her face yet my chart still looks good so fx x


----------



## baby.wishing

35 i hope your ok honey i know how u feel with all the needles i got my bloods done friday and this is what i got x
 



Attached Files:







blood test.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## daviess3

35 thinking of u hun xxx
Emma pleased to see ur back an ov!!! fxd xx
Snl when you going to see specialist hun?
Wheres smile an winston?? Any more bfps? lots of sticky babydust to all you girls xxx


----------



## sma1588

daviess- how r u doing? when do u get ure scans done?


----------



## Quaver

*35* & *Baby.wishing*, your arms look terrible:shock:
And I thought mine was bad:haha: They always have problems finding my veins, so they poke around few places...


----------



## winston83

I'm here Daviess lol x


----------



## winston83

Just for you Emma I have got a ticker lol x


----------



## mrphyemma

Was just going to say........Winston, you have a ticker!!!!!!! :) I am nosy and like to know where everyone is in their cycle. 10dpo? Here's to you getting the first BFP and leading the way for mine a few days later!!! :)


----------



## winston83

Let's hope so xx


----------



## Im wishing

Hi everyone

I had my day 11 scan on my 4th cycle of Clomid today, had an 18mm follie but my lining doesnt seem to be as thick as it should be :growlmad:
Normally I dont ovulate until day 17 so fingers crossed I have time to get it thicker! The nurse did say she would ask the Dr if I could up my dose to 100mg but as the 50mg is stimulating me already she wasnt sure if it was a good idea. I only have two more cycles on this and then I have to wait until Im 30 (2 years) before I recieve any more NHS treatment :growlmad:

Oh well, what else can I do! 

Hope you are all OK


----------



## Smile4me

Good morning lovely ladies, sorry i've been MIA, after my surgery I just couldnt stay awake that much, I finally went back to work yesterday only to be sent home with massive stomach pains so I'm WFH today :) ahhh which is a blessing in disguise as there was a 26 car pile up on the highway I take to work this morning! Whew!

Davies hun we go back to the FS Friday for our post op visit and talk about our next steps... FS did NOT take out my tubes but I did get a phone call from the pharmacist yesterday to get me started on the IVF drugs soooo I assume my FS is going that route still... whatever it takes for us to have our baby in our arms :)

How is everyone??????????? details details!!!


----------



## baby.wishing

hi everyone well in 11dpo today my temp dropped this morning so i think the :witch: is on her way dont feel like it though but then i never can tell but fx she stays away hope everyone is well and good luck to everyone in their 2ww xx


----------



## Smile4me

11 dpo? Are you going to test tomorrow sweetie?


----------



## winston83

Hey smile nice to see you bk hope it goes well Friday and you find out what's goin to happen xxx


----------



## Smile4me

How are you feeling sweetie, we must not be cycle buddies anymore :( I think I should be ovulating today or tomorrow.... ?? I'm not following or charting right now but I can't leave you girls no matter what!

When are you testing, how are you feeling???


----------



## daviess3

Smile pleased ur feeling better hun, thats good news on ivf drugs xx
Oh Winston when u testing hun come on girls get those bfps this month i miss u all.
|Sma 1st scan 17th march!! saw mw yesterday i can have an early scan if i want but i dont want an internal!!! hows u? xx


----------



## baby.wishing

Smile4me said:


> 11 dpo? Are you going to test tomorrow sweetie?

hi smile4me i did test this morning and got a really faint faint line so me being me i wont say its positive yet but i will test again tomorrow


----------



## Smile4me

OHHHHH show us pics :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

baby.wishing - come on can we have some lovely HPT porn...post post post


----------



## baby.wishing

sorry i took so long but heres a pic of the hpt its so faint x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110223-00041.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Smile4me

HOLY CRAP that looks like a BFP to me hun!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baby.wishing

smile4me i hope your right hun


----------



## mrphyemma

:yipee: Looks like a BFP to me too!!!


----------



## Smile4me

I know I'm right... LOL seriously that is a BFP, is this your first sweetie?
Sorry I havent been watching as closely as I used to... this is your second round of clomid? What dosage? How long have you been ttc?


----------



## baby.wishing

Smile4me said:


> I know I'm right... LOL seriously that is a BFP, is this your first sweetie?
> Sorry I havent been watching as closely as I used to... this is your second round of clomid? What dosage? How long have you been ttc?

ive got 3 beautiful little ones but me and hd have none together i came off depo provera and my fertility hasnt been right since wasnt o until clomid we have been ttc for nearly 2 years i mc in feb 09 that was the last time i o 1st cycle of clomid was jan and yes this was my 2nd cycle of 50mg


----------



## Smile4me

awww we have sort of the same story, I have four beautiful girls and I met my soul mate four years ago, we have been ttc for 2 years now, 2nd round of Clomid 100mg... got our bfp and then mc in July and I just had endometriosis removed from a blocked tube so we are going straight to IVF.... I'm 36 so time is of the essence for us.
Good Luck hun it looks like Clomid worked for you!!


----------



## McMummy

Ooooh baby.wishing - I agree that looks like a BFP - good luck & hope it gets nice & dark for you over the next few days!! :winkwink: xx


----------



## winston83

Baby I wouldn't say that was faint I would say it was a defo bfp yey test list more so we can ogle lol


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hey everyone! Popping in to say helrr.. Congrats to baby.wishing again!

Im wishing: good luck hun and I hope all goes well for you! :dust:

Smile4me: :wohoo: good luck with the IVF route. All the best hun!

Baby.wishing: its not over until the :witch: shows her face hun. :dust: :saywhat: a faint line!!! A LINE IS A LINE HUN! Your holding us back on this :rofl: :wohoo: I cant wait in a few more days then until you say its official a :bfp: well i see the line; i see; i see

mcmummyTTc: hello there :hi:


----------



## mrphyemma

Its your turn to test now Winston!! Come on BFP's!! x


----------



## Lisa84

Baby that definately looks like a line to me :happydance: FX the :witch: stays away and we can all start cheering for u :) xx


----------



## lisaf

baby.wishing - that is a definitely line!!!! Yay!!!! Can't wait to see it get darker each day!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all baby what a nice line on yor hpt hun woopp afm i have got loads of spots and i never get spots only 1 when afis jew and i have been having cramps for 2 days hope this is a good sign its a :bfp: x x x


----------



## 35_Smiling

caz fingers and toes cross for you hun! good luck :dust:


----------



## caz & bob

thanx hun how are you x x x


----------



## winston83

Hope so caz fx mrphy I'm never testing again lol il just wait till af is 9 mnths late and I go I to labour pmsl xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

:rofl:


----------



## mrsdh

Girls can I ask a question in-between the good news of babywishings bfp, congratulations by the way :)
I ovulate on my own and recently had the hsg done, all ok. Gynae want me to wait 3 months to see if I get pregnant if not put me on clomid. I have lighter periods than I used to have, won't clomid thin my uterine lining? Also what will clomid do for someone who already ovulated? Thanks girls and sorry for trashing in . Xxx babydust to all xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi mrsdh!! I see you are in a similar situation to me, three children and trying for the fourth? I think your gynae will prescribe clomid for you to increase quantity and quality of your eggs to give you a better chance at getting pregnant. I'm not sure if heaviness of period is an indicator of lining thickness. Have you had a scan? I have been on clomid for 8 cycles now and my lining is fine, if that helps.
Good Luck in your quest for baby four and hopefully you won't be needing the clomid. xx


----------



## Delilahsown

hi gals!!

wow babywishing! i have bad eyes, but I definitely see TWO lines! fx'd...

hope everyone else is doing well!

winston-were on the same days! I usually don't test either until AFTER af is due. HOWEVER- my co-workers are throwing me a going away party on saturday- and af is due on monday. while I had planned to get total crap faced on saturday- i may have to test that morning....errrrr....

hopefully this spring time will bring lots of new babies!!


----------



## mrsdh

mrphyemma said:


> Hi mrsdh!! I see you are in a similar situation to me, three children and trying for the fourth? I think your gynae will prescribe clomid for you to increase quantity and quality of your eggs to give you a better chance at getting pregnant. I'm not sure if heaviness of period is an indicator of lining thickness. Have you had a scan? I have been on clomid for 8 cycles now and my lining is fine, if that helps.
> Good Luck in your quest for baby four and hopefully you won't be needing the clomid. xx

Hello love, thank you for your reply :) yes we are in similar situations, do you mind me asking how old you are? Ive just turned 40 so bit of a geriatric! Haven't been on any form of BC since my dd was born, over 2years ago. Have had I mc at 10 weeks before LO was conceived and a chemical in June last year. I have been to look at your journal Hun and you've certainly been through it :( I'm so sorry for your recent loss, heartbreaking . 
I haven't had a scan for lining issues, would they do that once I'm on clomid? I wish you good luck Hun with this cycle, I see you are in the mad tww. Fx clomid has worked it's magic for a very sticky bfp! Xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Ask away mrsdh, I am 38 so "geriatric" myself! :) Thanks for popping by my journal, make yourself known next time I'm in need of some new stalkers!!
I am sorry for your losses and hope you get your forever baby really soon. We were trying for 16 months naturally and 7 months on clomid before I got a BFP. Hopefully it won't take that long this time or I will go crazy!!!
By the way, your little girl is beautiful. x

Delilahsown, no offence but I hope you have the World's most sober going away party!! ;) Good Luck x


----------



## mrsdh

mrphyemma said:


> Ask away mrsdh, I am 38 so "geriatric" myself! :) Thanks for popping by my journal, make yourself known next time I'm in need of some new stalkers!!
> I am sorry for your losses and hope you get your forever baby really soon. We were trying for 16 months naturally and 7 months on clomid before I got a BFP. Hopefully it won't take that long this time or I will go crazy!!!
> By the way, your little girl is beautiful. x
> 
> Delilahsown, no offence but I hope you have the World's most sober going away party!! ;) Good Luck x

Ahh thanks hun. Will definitely be popping over to your journal to say hello. God yes please let you have your bfp, I dont know how us girls stay sane with months of disappointment? Well i suppose thats why we joined b&b!! Nice to meet another "geriatric" tee hee!! See you soon x


----------



## Delilahsown

mrphyemma said:


> Ask away mrsdh, I am 38 so "geriatric" myself! :) Thanks for popping by my journal, make yourself known next time I'm in need of some new stalkers!!
> I am sorry for your losses and hope you get your forever baby really soon. We were trying for 16 months naturally and 7 months on clomid before I got a BFP. Hopefully it won't take that long this time or I will go crazy!!!
> By the way, your little girl is beautiful. x
> 
> Delilahsown, no offence but I hope you have the World's most sober going away party!! ;) Good Luck x

Haha!! Thanks, Em!!! I'm hoping so too!:hugs:


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies- 
just dropping by to see how u all are doing.......
im super excited my ultrasound is 2morrow and were going to be telling our moms 2morrow also. i know my mom is going to be very excited and my OHs mom will probly just be quiet all day


----------



## snl41296

babywishing~ i see a line for sure. what HPT was that? do you have any FRER? it will come up major darker with that. :happydance::happydance:
hi everyone. Have been pretty busy this week just had to catch up now. go back a few pages :winkwink: DH goes for his S/A friday I cant wait. :happydance:


----------



## Delilahsown

i tested with a FRER @ 16dpo- it was barely visible. all my tests were. so i finally did a digital just to make sure i wasn't seeing things.


----------



## Quaver

baby.wishing said:


> sorry i took so long but heres a pic of the hpt its so faint x

That's a :bfp: :yipee:


----------



## HoneyWright

Morning Ladies

I wondered if I could ask you a clomid question.

Ive noticed that as soon as I start taking clomid on day 2 my AF pretty much disappears. My Af was quite heavy this cycle so i didnt mind at all, but I have also noticed that I have been spotting from 11dpo. This isnt unusal for me although I had hoped that clomid would sort it out but it is more spotting than before.

I wondered if anyone else had the same thing and if the spotting could be because i have old blood because i didnt have a full AF?

Thanks for any help you can give.

Sarah


----------



## sarlar

I had lotsa problems with spotting with the clomid. Seemed to get worse every month. Only things that helped were Vit b complex and acupuncture!


----------



## hlynn

honeywright- i have almost non exsistent periods on clomid and alls they are is spotting..ive heard its just normal..my dr says its fine as long as i ovulate :dohh: idk how it could be normal and thats why i took a break from it last month..sorry i couldnt help much but good luck :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all nice her today woopp carnt wait for summer x x x


----------



## tmc97138

Baby.Wishing- I don't want to be overly excited but that looks like a deff BFP to me! Can't wait to see more +Hpt's today! 

Sarah: Everyone's body is different but my cycle has done the same thing since starting Clomid. Usually lasts 3 to 4 days. Which is really short (Normally a full 7 day cycle). Although the spotting is usually a sign you aren't pregnant. I don't think 11dpo is too early to start spotting for AF. I start my full on period on 14dpo usually. I hope that's not the case for you though! 

AFM: I am now on day three of the OPK's. Last cycle this is when I got my smiley face! I was feeling some intense ovary pain yesterday but it seems to have subsided. Lot's of DTD just to be prepared. I would be so dissapointed if I o'ed last month but didn't this month. 

3rd cycle of 50mg Clomid. Let's hope third time's a charm! My Fiance is applying for a local Police Officer job which is great for our income but also requires a 4 month academy to go to... I really hope I'm already pregnant if he gets the job and has to go. Otherwise that puts a pretty big damper in our baby plans. I think the 6 hour drive round trip to get a quickie in the car would be a little too much for me.


----------



## winston83

Baby wishing hope ur ok and u got some lovely pics to show us today xxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Caz: I am doing wonderful...birthday around the corner and my aunts 25th wedding anniversary on Friday. They are going to have both my birthday and her anniversary celebration together consider my birthday is Feb.26 and her wedding anniversary is Feb.25th, works out good for the both of us. On my big day hubby is taking me to Lobster Pot...I just cant wait. 
Caz the summer can stay away I love the winter nice and cold! Lol

Winston83: :hi: hun all the best to you too wow 11dpo now now you dont break either wait the four days lol Good luck :dust:




mrsdh said:


> Girls can I ask a question in-between the good news of babywishings bfp, congratulations by the way




mrsdh said:


> I ovulate on my own and recently had the hsg done, all ok. Gynae want me to wait 3 months to see if I get pregnant if not put me on clomid. I have lighter periods than I used to have, won't clomid thin my uterine lining? Also what will clomid do for someone who already ovulated? Thanks girls and sorry for trashing in . Xxx babydust to all xx

:hi: mrsdh: i dont know much about if clomid will thin out your uterine lining sorry. I ovulate on my own but was put out clomid and although the first m/c was due to a Submucosal fibroid and the second one was natural without clomid (i forgot to take it that cycle but had a hsg done in the same month before ovulation) So, even if you ovulate on your own its just better the chances of more healthy eggies to fertilize with your hubbies :spermy: Good luck :dust: Thats cute I was looking at your tickers and you have a son that is 18yrs old name Warren....my son is also 18yrs old and his name is also Warren lol wow :blush:

Mrphyemma: hi hun are our doing I see your 7dpo good luck boo :dust:

Delilahsown: good luck on the going away party and NO DONT TEST until Monday or Tuesday :rofl: try not to break...:rofl:

Sma1588: wow good luck on your scan today...dont forget we love the show and tell photos lol

Snl41296: hey chick wow missed yea chick but glad you back. How are things doing? How is baby girl she being a nice little girl to her parents :blush: Wow one day to go for DH :spermy being washed and too if they are those SUPER :spermy: :happydance: all the best!

Quaver: :hi: how are you doing.

Honeywright: hi love. For me clomid had lighten my af while on it. I never did spot so not sure about that one...sorry. Good luck on this cycle hun :dust:

Sarlar: hi there. I see youre currently on a break but here some dust for you when you start up again. :dust:

Hlynn: hi hun all the best on this cycle you ov in a weeks time :wohoo: :dust:


Tmc97138: i hope all the best for your fiancé for the police job...getting a quickie in the car on route isnt a bad idea after all...adventurous if I may add. Have fun love and all the best :dust:


----------



## winston83

35 like I told Emma I will never test again when I'm 9 mnths late and having contractions I may just poas lol glad u feeling better sweetie pie xx


----------



## Joyful09

Winston...I am with you...not a poas addict at all it comes right on time and even if the meds delayed it a day or two I know better...we are too smart but we both might be completely taken back when we get a BFP AFM I just am starting to think it will not be.
35smiling...good to hear from you how you feeling? Getting ready for your birthday is awesome. I remembered you like that lobster place...have a wonderful day!!!
Babywishing how you doing? I have been checking alot to get your update. 
AFM should get AF on Saturday my temps show her coming and my lower back hurts! I can't believe I am not pregnant again it's getting old. Lol! It's okay though, but I just turned 39 so not much longer for me I wish I could afford ivf or if I get a full time job in my state it is completely covered.


----------



## 35_Smiling

joy: thanks love. only thing i don't have a clue what i am going to do with my head. :rofl: i posted two pics in my journal and it looks sad....the whole time (2weeks) I've been home I didn't comb it, wash it, nothing and it looks sad...i can rake the floor:haha:


----------



## sma1588

we seen the little wiggle worm this morning and i have a feeling im going to have 1 active baby...it wouldnt stop moving its little arms and legs!!!! the heart beat was about 160.....

sorry im just so excited i had to post it


----------



## 35_Smiling

girl we i think i can speak for everyone but I am sure we are all excited here too!:happydance:


----------



## katertots

Congrats sma :)

I am exhausted today, could barley make it out of the bed at 9am! I just got back from my CD21 bloods, will know tomorrow if I O'd this month, which I am sure I did, bc my chart looks good so far. Yesterday I had a little tingle going on down there, and today I have had hicups 2 times, I never get hicups. All my cramping is gone. Heres to hoping for the best!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/330f3c


----------



## lisaf

honey - same thing happened to my AF.. .disappeared the day I started taking clomid.. totally normal according to my doc and not really a sign that your lining isn't shedding enough (by CD3 my ultrasound showed my lining was 1mm or so).
The spotting thing CAN be normal... but for some people its a sign of low progesterone (which was part of my problem). As long as your CD21/7DPO progesterone levels are fine, I would try not to worry about it too much.

katertots- beautiful chart!! :)


----------



## mrsdh

Hello 35-smiling :hi:
So sorry for your recent loss :( and :hugs: xx
Thank you for your post, I really hope you have your forever baby in your arms soon.
That's a funny coincidence about our "warren"!! And the same age too!! Wishing you lots of buckets full of babydust Hun xxx


----------



## snl41296

hi girls :hi: not doing the S/A tomorrow we :sex: this morning LMAO so we cant do anything for 3/5 days


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya

Woo! Egg on my cbfm this morning. Was so sure I wasn't going to ovulate on the clomid and my body decides to do it on the day of my friends wedding where I'm a bridesmaid and will a) be around booze all day and b) need said booze to stave off the nerves

Do you think id be ok drinking In moderation today? The surge after all means ov is coming ie tmw. Or am I just fooling myself?


----------



## lisaf

drinking is totally fine until you're actually pregnant! :)


----------



## cranberry987

I thought it interfered with implantation and produced manky eggs?


----------



## snl41296

:hi: morning girls. I am now on CD5 time to try again :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls weekend woopp x x x


----------



## tmc97138

No postitive OPK yesterday. Hoping and praying for today. That would still keep me on track with my normal cycle. I think it would be such a sting of negativity to ovulate last cycle and not this one. Luckily if I do, we have the whole weekend to do nothing but try and get me pregnant! :) It will be fun trying either way.

My honey turned in his application for the PD. Now, we have a short wait to see if he made the first cut and onto the written test scheduled for March 16th. So say lots of prayers if that's your thing. This job would make it possible for me to stay home to raise our kids when and if that ever happens. Happy Friday everyone!!!


----------



## Jocr

sma1588 said:


> we seen the little wiggle worm this morning and i have a feeling im going to have 1 active baby...it wouldnt stop moving its little arms and legs!!!! the heart beat was about 160.....
> 
> sorry im just so excited i had to post it

Arr that is brilliant - I bet you are sooo thrilled.:flower: I think the ticker you have is really cute and nice to know what size baby is. Good luck and :hugs:


----------



## sma1588

thanks hun....i get so excited when it moves to the next one hehe....


snl- good morning


----------



## Jocr

katertots said:


> Congrats sma :)
> 
> I am exhausted today, could barley make it out of the bed at 9am! I just got back from my CD21 bloods, will know tomorrow if I O'd this month, which I am sure I did, bc my chart looks good so far. Yesterday I had a little tingle going on down there, and today I have had hicups 2 times, I never get hicups. All my cramping is gone. Heres to hoping for the best!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/330f3c

Hi Katertots
This was my first month of clomid and I am CD22 today, so close. I too have been really tired and I havent been sleeping well. Been going to bed for half an hour when I get home from work lately!:wacko:
You are the first person ive seen mention hicups and I had those all around the ovulation time. Stange! 
The thing is Im not sure what the feelings are that im having in lower ab are just from the clomid or if something is happening???
Anyway good luck :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

ITs the weekend!!! Yay!
Hi everyone!!

OK ladies heres the down low... went to the FS and he checked everything and said everything looks great, healing fine and tube was viable so thats why he kept it in but he wants us to Try on our Own!!! yay!! until May and if we can't get preggers by May we are going to IVF he thinks we have a Great shot at doing it on our own now.... ahhhh which is great because we dtd last night too because I just KNEW I was ovulating... I thought it might be too soon as the surgery was only nine days ago but I def felt the ovulation and YEP he confirmed I ovulated yesterday wouldnt that just be ironic if I got pregnant again in May? LOL ahhhh I feel so relaxed!


----------



## caz & bob

smile have my fx for you hun x x x


----------



## tmc97138

Smile4me said:


> ITs the weekend!!! Yay!
> Hi everyone!!
> 
> OK ladies heres the down low... went to the FS and he checked everything and said everything looks great, healing fine and tube was viable so thats why he kept it in but he wants us to Try on our Own!!! yay!! until May and if we can't get preggers by May we are going to IVF he thinks we have a Great shot at doing it on our own now.... ahhhh which is great because we dtd last night too because I just KNEW I was ovulating... I thought it might be too soon as the surgery was only nine days ago but I def felt the ovulation and YEP he confirmed I ovulated yesterday wouldnt that just be ironic if I got pregnant again in May? LOL ahhhh I feel so relaxed!

Good luck! Sometimes all the right things seem to come together when you least expect it. :thumbup:


----------



## katertots

I am not sure what the twinges are, fortunatly for me they are gone right now and have not returned in 2 whole days! 

I was hoping someone on this thread could tell us if they had the cramps too, after ovulation? ? ? 





Jocr said:


> katertots said:
> 
> 
> Congrats sma :)
> 
> I am exhausted today, could barley make it out of the bed at 9am! I just got back from my CD21 bloods, will know tomorrow if I O'd this month, which I am sure I did, bc my chart looks good so far. Yesterday I had a little tingle going on down there, and today I have had hicups 2 times, I never get hicups. All my cramping is gone. Heres to hoping for the best!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/330f3c
> 
> Hi Katertots
> This was my first month of clomid and I am CD22 today, so close. I too have been really tired and I havent been sleeping well. Been going to bed for half an hour when I get home from work lately!:wacko:
> You are the first person ive seen mention hicups and I had those all around the ovulation time. Stange!
> The thing is Im not sure what the feelings are that im having in lower ab are just from the clomid or if something is happening???
> Anyway good luck :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Lisa84

FX smile :hugs: xxx


----------



## Smile4me

girls I always know when I ovulate, I get ovulation pains they are like AF like cramps honestly for me.... twinges... I had so many weird twinges and pulls and tugs and shooting pains while on Clomid I symptom spot everything like ooooo my uterus is stretching lol for me it just drove me crazy thinking about it. 

I say follow the sperm meets eggs plan and you should cover ALL your bases! :)


----------



## Fritty

Hiya its my first round of clomid aswell this month I am on CD26 also feeling very tired and not been sleeping at all this week. I would literally go to bed and still be awake about 4 hours later. I am hoping this is a good sign but going to try and be good and see if I can hold out to test until at least Tuesday - but how knows. I had awful cramping around CD16 am I am hoping that it was a good sign. Fx for us all xx


----------



## ANC

CD 19 and I just ovulated for the first time on Clomid! EKKK! Send prayers and good wishes this way!


----------



## caz & bob

good luck hun on the clomid x x x


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave: Everyone, 
I just want to say I will see you in a month or two. This is my last post. I will be pretty much in my books in about an hour and catching up next week. I am doing great and feeling great too. So its been real everyone and I will speak to you soon. Happy :sex: and :baby: making to EVERYONE! :dust:

If you wish to pop me an email here is my address to my blackberry: 
[email protected]. I will respond and say hello back at yeah.

:hugs:and see you soon hopefuly all of you on the :bfp: side!:thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

U go catch that eggy ANC :happydance:

Smile im the same i know exactly when im ovulating coz im in that much pain i can barely stand sometimes xx


----------



## Smile4me

oh gosh its awful but hopefully since my FS just removed the endo a week ago it will go away although honestly, I knew I ovulated yesterday because yes i was in pain but it was the same tugging feeling etc. and he confirmed yes I infact was ovulating... I'm like yea I know I feel it... :)


----------



## Lisa84

Bye Kennesha and good luck with your studies xxx


----------



## LaPinska

Well girls I am back. Gyno wanted me to try the same dose again, same days. He wants to check my prog on cd 22 which will be march 6th.

I am already on cd 14 and got my positive opk yesterday!! The clomid worked this time! :happydance: hopefully i will be back in a week or so with a bfp!


----------



## Quaver

ANC said:


> CD 19 and I just ovulated for the first time on Clomid! EKKK! Send prayers and good wishes this way!

Congratulations!:yipee: Now you are in the 2ww:flower:


LaPinska said:


> I am already on cd 14 and got my positive opk yesterday!! The clomid worked this time! :happydance: hopefully i will be back in a week or so with a bfp!

:wohoo: 
Looking forward to your BFP next week:thumbup:


----------



## Quaver

35_Smiling said:


> :hi::wave: Everyone,
> I just want to say I will see you in a month or two. This is my last post. I will be pretty much in my books in about an hour and catching up next week.

Good luck on your studies Kennesha:flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls think af won't be long for me now got bad cramps today never had them this bad af is only jew Tuesday when im back at fs woopp x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

I hope you are wrong Caz. Do you only have a 12 day lp? Mine is usually 14 days so I'm not due until Friday. Will you test or just wait and see if AF arrives? x


----------



## caz & bob

dont no my lp is always diffrent so i have stared taking v b6 to lengthen it i might test in the morning just see x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Oooh Goody!! I love it when people test! Good Luck Hun x


----------



## wanting2010

Well I'm about 12 or 13 dpo today. My boobs have been really sore ever since a couple days after I ovulated and today they hurt so bad that my bra being against them is bothering me. I tested at 10 dpo (could have possibly been 9 dpo since I don't know exactly which day I ovulated) and it was BFN so I'm trying to wait and see if AF shows. I don't know exactly when to expect her since this is the first time I've ovulated since we've been trying!


----------



## mrphyemma

wanting2010 I think 9/10dpo for testing is a little bit early so I wouldn't count yourself out just yet. A BFP would probably show now though. I got my last BFP at 13dpo on an ic. Do you have another test? Good Luck xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

emma dont think i will be testing hun af has come early she only jew tuesday hope its not another mc because im in pain bad cramps x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh Caz, I'm so sorry honey :( How would you know if it was an early m/c? Would you still get a +hpt? xx


----------



## wanting2010

mrphyemma said:


> wanting2010 I think 9/10dpo for testing is a little bit early so I wouldn't count yourself out just yet. A BFP would probably show now though. I got my last BFP at 13dpo on an ic. Do you have another test? Good Luck xxxx

Thank you hon! I shouldn't have even tested so early but the anticipation got the best of me lol. I have a box of FRER waiting in my bathroom but I was trying to wait til maybe Monday to test to see if AF came before then.


----------



## caz & bob

mrphyemma said:


> Oh Caz, I'm so sorry honey :( How would you know if it was an early m/c? Would you still get a +hpt? xx

no i will just loses a pink thing again and the bad pain i never get pain mybe the b6 will help next month x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls could someone help her wight i sarted af on the 1st of feb and come back on af today its only a 25day cycle never had this befor i have just started takeing v b6 this month dont no if its that ae what and all this week i habe been running in the gym my cycle has never been this early just dont no whats happend x x x


----------



## ANC

I know! I'm from the "Long term" board, never been in the 2ww. I have no idea what to do with myself. I hope I did everything right in the BD department..lol


----------



## winston83

Morning girls hope your are all enjoying ur weekend I'm just going to go to the Market and see if I can find a bloody snood for my youngest apparently she is the only one without one lol might treat myself to a big fat burger while I'm there lol xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls x x x x


----------



## snl41296

:hi: girls just dropping by to say hello miss u guys been busy but I try to keep up with everyone


----------



## LaPinska

I have a question I need you ALL to read please!!

I'm pretty sure today is o day as i always ovulate on the last day of + OPK or the day after it. So technically I have not ovulated yet.


But my uterus is BUZZING!!!!! Whatttt the heck!! It started last night at work. Its off and on, and STRONG buzzy/vibrating feeling. Its very similar to pins and needles.

It's never happened before. Is it a symptom from the clomid?? Any ideas?

I read that it can be caused by extra blood flow to the uterus which makes perfect sense to me. But wouldn't it be too early for extra blood flow? Or does my body know something I don't??


----------



## Quaver

LaPinska said:


> Or does my body know something I don't??

Maybe it does!:happydance:


----------



## Quaver

Does anyone find their hair is thinning somewhat after taking Clomid?
I've been on Clomid for 7 cycles, and it could be in my mind, but feel my hair is less full than before:shrug:

I always had really thick unmanageable hair, and had to go to the hair dressers to get it thinned down, but it always bounced back. Last time I went was in early Dec, and hair seemed normal, not overly thick. And now, it's really manageable. I don't know. It could be something else, different water/climate since I'm in Singapore where the weather is hot all year and water is soft. 

Have to check again when I'm back home in the UK with same water (hard water):shrug:


----------



## baby.wishing

morning everyone sorry i aint been on in a few day went into hospital on thursday came down with the naura virus was really sick well the hpt turned out to be wrong because im not pregnant af showed her face on friday so im now on my 3rd cycle of clomid 100mg this time so fx again for this cycle hope everyone is ok and good luck to everyone in their 2ww and the ones about to test x x


----------



## LaPinska

Not sure about the hair thinning. Totally possible though because of hormones. I don't feel any difference in my hair but I also just recently had it all cut off. It was 4ft long i kept it that way for 10 years was tired of it so i chopped it to a bob. Victoria Beckham style. Big leap of faith but it looks really good fortunately for me lol. my hair falls out a lot any way because of my many health problems.. its seems like a lot less since i cut it, but i know it isn't because of how much comes out in my hair brush.


----------



## Im wishing

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls could someone help her wight i sarted af on the 1st of feb and come back on af today its only a 25day cycle never had this befor i have just started takeing v b6 this month dont no if its that ae what and all this week i habe been running in the gym my cycle has never been this early just dont no whats happend x x x


I wouldnt worry too much about it, see what happens next month. Other than that I have no idea what to tell you, if anything I always ended up having a longer cycle not shorter?! 

x


----------



## Im wishing

Hi all,

I got my high peak on cbfm today so thats a day earlier than I thought I ovulate! 

Here we go I suppose! Wish me luck x


----------



## cranberry987

Im wishing said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls could someone help her wight i sarted af on the 1st of feb and come back on af today its only a 25day cycle never had this befor i have just started takeing v b6 this month dont no if its that ae what and all this week i habe been running in the gym my cycle has never been this early just dont no whats happend x x x
> 
> 
> I wouldnt worry too much about it, see what happens next month. Other than that I have no idea what to tell you, if anything I always ended up having a longer cycle not shorter?!
> 
> xClick to expand...

My cycle is shaping up to be shorter than normal but I always have 35-40 day cycles anyway so maybe they're just going back to normal with clomid. This one will be 29 days or so


----------



## Quaver

LaPinska said:


> It was 4ft long i kept it that way for 10 years was tired of it so i chopped it to a bob. Victoria Beckham style.

That's a big change!:shock:
Washing/drying the hair must be a breeze now:thumbup:


----------



## Jocr

LaPinska said:


> I have a question I need you ALL to read please!!
> 
> I'm pretty sure today is o day as i always ovulate on the last day of + OPK or the day after it. So technically I have not ovulated yet.
> 
> 
> But my uterus is BUZZING!!!!! Whatttt the heck!! It started last night at work. Its off and on, and STRONG buzzy/vibrating feeling. Its very similar to pins and needles.
> 
> It's never happened before. Is it a symptom from the clomid?? Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> I read that it can be caused by extra blood flow to the uterus which makes perfect sense to me. But wouldn't it be too early for extra blood flow? Or does my body know something I don't??

Hi Lapinska

I have just had my first month of clomid and I didnt have this feeling but a lot of dragging feelings a bit like period pain for a week after ovulation xx


----------



## Jocr

Hi All

Has anyone else had an itchy head since being on the clomid? Also pretty spotty since ive been taking it?
Hope that you are all good and having a good monday.
I will be doing my test on Friday this week so fingers xd.
Hugs to all :hugs::flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well this af is heavy and losing loads off clots pain in my back and lower abdomen just waiting for the doctor to phone me to see if its another mc or what on a good note im going seeing my fs tomoz woopp got to be there for 12pm x x x


----------



## winston83

Hope it's just a heavy af caz n not a mc good luck tomorrow hope it goes well xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

All these crazy clomid symptoms! :) The only ones I get are depression and mood swings and possibly hunger (but could maybe put that down to greed!).

Caz I hope its just a nasty AF for you and good luck tomorrow! x

Winston, I see you are on what should be testing day! Any sign of AF? x


----------



## Quaver

Jocr said:


> Has anyone else had an itchy head since being on the clomid? Also pretty spotty since ive been taking it?
> Hope that you are all good and having a good monday.
> I will be doing my test on Friday this week so fingers xd.
> Hugs to all :hugs::flower:

I have, but it may have always been itchy anyway:haha:
I'm not spotty though, I take vitamin E tabs:thumbup:

Good luck Friday:happydance:


caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls well this af is heavy and losing loads off clots pain in my back and lower abdomen just waiting for the doctor to phone me to see if its another mc or what on a good note im going seeing my fs tomoz woopp got to be there for 12pm x x x

Hope it's not a mc, but just one of those heavy painful AF:hugs:


----------



## Quaver

mrphyemma said:


> All these crazy clomid symptoms! :) The only ones I get are depression and mood swings and possibly hunger (but could maybe put that down to greed!).

I see you are 11DPO, any symptoms?
When are you testing?
:dust:


----------



## snl41296

starting peeing on my CBFM stick today I am CD 8 and we also started :sex: today . and will do every other day till the 16th or so. DH was suppose to do his S/A this morning but instead we :sex: Opps


----------



## mrphyemma

I think I might test tomorrow Quaver. No symptoms as such just feel like I would before AF, saying that though I felt the same when I got my BFP, crampy, spotty, etc etc. Not very hopeful as it would be too good to be true to have another BFP the first cycle after mc. I'm not that lucky!

snl that's the problem with SA's, you have to abstain for so many days and it interferes with the BDing regime! Can it not wait until after ovulation now? x


----------



## winston83

Ha ha Emma I told u I'm not testing lol I felt a bit cramy about a week ago thaught af might come early but a's of now no signs xx
I have a job interview in the morning for a trainee dispenser at my chemist so I'm sure she will arrive just before I go lol xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

OR.........She won't arrive meaning you won't be in the new job very long before you are off on maternity leave! Good Luck with the interview and the BFP xx


----------



## caz & bob

girls its just a horribule af if i get any more like that got to go back and see her dont no why x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

They maybe want to rule out endo Caz as that can cause heavy and painful periods and stop you conceiving. Glad it wasn't a mc though mate xx


----------



## caz & bob

ho yes didnt think of that emmma hope i get more clomid tomoz 6 month worth fx for tomoz for testing emma x x x


----------



## winston83

Hope you get another 6 mnths worth caz that would be a result xxx


----------



## tmc97138

Hey ladies,
Today is CD 16... no positive OPK yet. I have pretty much lost hope for this cycle. My cycles are usually 27-29 days. So I think if I was going to get one I owuld have already. My doctor gets back from vacation on Wed so If I haven't gotten one by then, I'm going to make an appointment for next steps. This is my 3rd cycle on 50mg Clomid. Although I didn't ovulate my first cycle, I did last cycle, and not again this time. What a rollercoaster. I'm really dissapointed. But I guess that's life.


----------



## caz & bob

i no winston hun fx i will be nice to him so he will give me some x x x


----------



## Smile4me

ugh sorry you are going through this Caz :( 
I know its wayyyyy too early for any type of symptom but ladies my (.)(.) hurt sooo bad and I'm only 5dpo ugh! I did check my cp and its high and soft but I'm not checking anymore as I don't want to go through the emotional roller coaster .... if this is the month then so be it but I'm like you Win hun I'm not testing until I see NO AF!!! I think I can, I think I can, I think I can..... LOL


----------



## caz & bob

woopp good luck smile hun fx for you x x x


----------



## Smile4me

thanks sweets, when are you going to the FS next?


----------



## wanting2010

Hi girls...I just wanted to pop in and give an update.

I took a FRER Saturday evening and yesterday morning and they were both very very very very very faintly positive. Yesterday evening I started to spot a little brown blood, but only when I wiped so I decided to wait and see what happened today. This morning when I got up the bleeding was almost completely stopped so I took another test, this time a digi, and it was positive. I was excited!! About an hour later I started bleeding again, this time a little heavier although still not a whole lot. Enough to show up on a panty liner. I called my OB/GYN and they told me to go to the ER, so I did.

The doctor at the ER told me it could be completely normal first trimester bleeding. They did bloodwork and they said my hormone levels are "normal" for how far along I am and to follow up with my OB/GYN in a couple days to see if my levels continue to rise. So right now it's just a waiting game. =( They didn't do an ultrasound because the doctor said he didn't think anything would show up yet. I'm really worried and really scared right now!
 



Attached Files:







digitest.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 9


----------



## caz & bob

Smile4me said:


> thanks sweets, when are you going to the FS next?

tommorow hun at 12pm going to ask for some more clomid x x x:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

aw wanting woopp congrats hun dont worry hun it all will be fine im shore x x x


----------



## winston83

Oooo wow I really hope this is ur bfp I did have quiet a lot of bleeding with my number 2 he is now a very big 9 year old so fx that everything is great for you sweetie pie xxx


----------



## lisaf

wanting2010 said:


> Hi girls...I just wanted to pop in and give an update.
> 
> I took a FRER Saturday evening and yesterday morning and they were both very very very very very faintly positive. Yesterday evening I started to spot a little brown blood, but only when I wiped so I decided to wait and see what happened today. This morning when I got up the bleeding was almost completely stopped so I took another test, this time a digi, and it was positive. I was excited!! About an hour later I started bleeding again, this time a little heavier although still not a whole lot. Enough to show up on a panty liner. I called my OB/GYN and they told me to go to the ER, so I did.
> 
> The doctor at the ER told me it could be completely normal first trimester bleeding. They did bloodwork and they said my hormone levels are "normal" for how far along I am and to follow up with my OB/GYN in a couple days to see if my levels continue to rise. So right now it's just a waiting game. =( They didn't do an ultrasound because the doctor said he didn't think anything would show up yet. I'm really worried and really scared right now!

First off, a cautious congrats! 
Sometimes first trimester bleeding is normal, so there's no reason to assume there's anything bad causing it. 
Did they check your progesterone level or just your HCG? Low progesterone can cause spotting, and if it falls low enough it CAN cause you to miscarry. Not trying to make you worry, but if your progesterone is low, they can give you supplement progesterone to keep it from dropping too much. If they refuse to test you, there's not much you can do, just try to assume everything is fine, then if its not, get more agressive with your doctors for next time.

Great news that your HCG was at normal levels, are they retesting you in a few days to make sure its rising?

Glad they didn't try the ultrasound, your HCG typically has to be above 2000 for anything to show so its just upsetting to see an 'empty' ultrasound when its too early. Even then, you really want to see a heartbeat and thats going to be a few weeks away.

Keep us posted! We're here for you :hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Everything crossed for you wanting xxx


----------



## Quaver

Fingers crossed *Wanting*:hugs:


----------



## esperanzamama

:hugs: wanting

fingers crossed


----------



## mrphyemma

Pointless me testing now ladies, my temp has nose-dived this morning at 12dpo. AF will be here by Friday :( No November baby for me.


----------



## cath 80

Hiya All

I've just had my day 21 blood results and my progesterone level were 42.9... f/s said this is a good sign.... I dont have a clue what its supposed to be or what is a 'good' level... can someone please help me out of this hole lol 

Tons of :dust: to you all

Cathxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Cath, Here in the UK any figure 30+ generally indicates ovulation has taken place. Good Luck xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hi Girls.

Wanting-a cautious congratulations :) i hope everything goes ok, and this is your sticky forever bean :) xx

Sorry i havnt been on, iv been really busy with work :( i have been thinking about you all though. 
How is everyone?

Well im 4th cycle clomid, looks like im going into my 5th :( I took a test today - bfn, but i as expecting it because when they did my 12cd say i had a 17/18mm on my right ovary and when i went back on the 19cd it was still there... hmm i know they can release eggs and all my symptoms including discharge show iv ovulated. I know this is how cysts are caused in early preg when the follicle stays but it really made me feel negative. Im just waiting on blood progesterone levels to come back now to see if i have ovulated. think AF is due Fri.

Lots of love and dust :dust: xxx


----------



## Quaver

mrphyemma said:


> Pointless me testing now ladies, my temp has nose-dived this morning at 12dpo. AF will be here by Friday :( No November baby for me.

:hugs: Hope it's a one off thing.


MrsGAnderson said:


> Well im 4th cycle clomid, looks like im going into my 5th :( I took a test today - bfn,

:hugs: I'm on my 7th if that'll make you feel better.


----------



## cath 80

Mrphyemma.... Thanks for that, i dont have a clue what or where my levels should be... xx thanks again xx


----------



## Im wishing

cranberry987 said:


> Im wishing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls could someone help her wight i sarted af on the 1st of feb and come back on af today its only a 25day cycle never had this befor i have just started takeing v b6 this month dont no if its that ae what and all this week i habe been running in the gym my cycle has never been this early just dont no whats happend x x x
> 
> 
> I wouldnt worry too much about it, see what happens next month. Other than that I have no idea what to tell you, if anything I always ended up having a longer cycle not shorter?!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> My cycle is shaping up to be shorter than normal but I always have 35-40 day cycles anyway so maybe they're just going back to normal with clomid. This one will be 29 days or soClick to expand...


Yeah, Id agree with you. Ride it out and see what happens. x


----------



## Im wishing

Jocr said:


> Hi All
> 
> Has anyone else had an itchy head since being on the clomid? Also pretty spotty since ive been taking it?
> Hope that you are all good and having a good monday.
> I will be doing my test on Friday this week so fingers xd.
> Hugs to all :hugs::flower:

It wasnt until you mentioned it that I thought, hmmm, I have had an itchy head but not really put the two together! :haha:


----------



## Delilahsown

Hi Gals!

Wanting... fx'd :hugs:

Winston- are you still waiting it out?

ok girls...I have a question. I took a test this morning- there is a line there. very faint, but there. actually, I took two. BUT- I also did a digi the same urine and it was negative. Any thoughts?


----------



## mrphyemma

Maybe won't show on a digi yet Delilahsown, if the lines are faint on another brand of test. Digi's aren't very sensitive. Fingers crossed for some darker lines tomorrow x


----------



## Delilahsown

Thanks Emma!:hugs:

the tests that I used were the ones we use at our clinic...i was gonna go get a different brand for tomorrow and see what happens. I'm staying hopeful that the third time is a charm and if this is so...this bean will stick!


----------



## mrphyemma

Everything crossed Delilahsown, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## elleblue

Hi All,

I am new to B&B and just finished on my 1st round of Clomid after my Lap & Dye & Ovarian Drilling in Sept last year, can I join you?

I had a blood test on Friday and one yesterday to see if I had ovulated and the progesterone level was 62 on Friday so the nurse at the Fertility Clinic said this was 'very good'...

What do I do now then?! Do I just wait and see if I get my period?


----------



## Quaver

Im wishing said:


> Jocr said:
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> Has anyone else had an itchy head since being on the clomid? Also pretty spotty since ive been taking it?
> Hope that you are all good and having a good monday.
> I will be doing my test on Friday this week so fingers xd.
> Hugs to all :hugs::flower:
> 
> It wasnt until you mentioned it that I thought, hmmm, I have had an itchy head but not really put the two together! :haha:Click to expand...

Not much of a side effect is it?:haha:


Delilahsown said:


> ok girls...I have a question. I took a test this morning- there is a line there. very faint, but there. actually, I took two. BUT- I also did a digi the same urine and it was negative. Any thoughts?

Perhaps your original tests were more sensitive than the digi?
Perhaps wait until the line is darker before going on to digi?
Good luck, sounds like a :bfp::happydance:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

yeah my scalp has been really itchy since being on clomid, and i have heaps of spots on my back :( but hey ho.. the things we will do for a baby.

thanks quaver :hugs: it does make me feel better.. we will get our forever baby soon! x

elleblue - welcome hun :) good luck on your 1st cycle.. FX for you xx

deli - good luck hun xx


----------



## Lisa84

*Delil* and *Wanting* FX Ladies xxx


----------



## winston83

Yep I'm still waiting it out lol I'm cd 36 out of 35 today no sign a's yet Digi test are somthing like 50miu so take longer to show fx for a darker line coming soon xx


----------



## winston83

Ignore my ticker it has reset itself I'm cd36 lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well been to fs hes give me 6 more month of clomid 100mg he said this should work for me he think my eggs some month are not good quality and some months they are so carnt wait to start again it will be double hot flushes and mood swings haha start them in march woopp x x x


----------



## winston83

That's fantastic news caz xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Win ... your KILLING ME!!!!!!!!!!!

Best of Luck Caz hun you are going to get your BFP! :)

TMI alert.... just had pinkish cm, had sharp pain in my right lower abdomen last night but I'm only 5 or 6dpo... didnt do an OPK the doc told me I ovulated when I went in last Friday so it could have been cd14, 15?? either way not getting hopes up but bbs are so darn sore!! At this point, I am just writing down my symptoms.. just in case. :)

Morning lovely ladies!


----------



## caz & bob

good luck smile fx its your bfp hun woopp x x x


----------



## elleblue

:flower:

Hi

Does anyone have any info for me on Progesterone Levels?


----------



## MrsGAnderson

good luck smile :) hopefully their signs FX xx

yeah elle in the UK if your progesterone levels are over 30 then you have ovulated, but sometimes people have been known to concieve just under 30 like 28 or 29. hope this helps xx


----------



## elleblue

MrsGAnderson said:


> good luck smile :) hopefully their signs FX xx
> 
> yeah elle in the UK if your progesterone levels are over 30 then you have ovulated, but sometimes people have been known to concieve just under 30 like 28 or 29. hope this helps xx

Thankyou MrsGAnderson!

So if you have a high number (mine is 62) does that mean you could have conceived?


----------



## Smile4me

Wow hun 62 for the UK is Awesome!! Are you doing OPK's?


----------



## mrphyemma

:bfn: for me 12dpo using a morrisons own brand hpt :cry: Got the tell-tale witchy cramping too so its looking like I'm trying for a December baby now!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

elle :) wow thats brill.. 62!! yes thats great and there is a high chance of conception :D
iv just got my results back and I ovulated too, my progesterone levels were 60 :) FX... even though i doubt we have this month, even though we tried abit xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

oh emma :( theres always 2-3more days depending on when you have implanted. FX for you xxx


----------



## elleblue

I went for a scan on the 14th and I had large follicles (19mm) on my right and some smaller on the left - she said to start trying every other night from them so we did right up till Tues 22nd.

She had said she thought I may ovulate on the 19th or 20th however I think I did on the 17th.... as none of the other OPK's were as dark as the one on that day so who knows?!

FX for you Mrs Anderson too then! 

Really dont know when I should test then?!


----------



## mrphyemma

I didn't think I would be that lucky to get another BFP the first cycle after my mc especially since it took blooming 2 years to get the first one!!!!
Roll on cycle 25 and clomid cycle 9!!


----------



## Smile4me

Oh Em hun I totally understand what you are going through :( How many more rounds of Clomid will you be on before you go to IUI or IVF hun?
but if I recall dont you have one blocked tube so it could be that you ovulated on the bad one?


----------



## mrphyemma

I won't be doing IUI or IVF Smile as we simply can't afford to. I have 8 cycles of clomid left and then my chances are over as I don't ovulate alone. Yes my left tube is blocked so halves the chances every cycle too. :(


----------



## Smile4me

Grrrr I understand completely, it is sooo expensive :( ... have you taken any breaks or months off hun? Maybe just give yourself a month or two to breathe and relax, I know it did really do wonders for me after the mc. I reallllly hope that one of those cycles is your sticky bean hun.


----------



## caz & bob

emma your not out yet hun fx x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Took last lot of clomid in Oct/Nov then got BFP, miscarried on NYE and had another 5 weeks before new cycle so theoretically my body had 3 months off the clomid. I aren't in the right mental state of mind to take a break right now. I feel that I NEED to try my best to get pregnant again.


----------



## McMummy

Cycle 4 of clomid & I'm out....auld :witch: turned up today.

Two cycles of Clomid left & I'm really feeling the pressure :wacko:

Has anyone on here tried softcups? I'm thinking about buying some for this cycle, won't be the nicest experience but at this stage I think we need all the help we can get xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Sorry she got you McMummy, I feel your pain! x I have used (and still do use on occasion) softcups they are good for stopping the leakage and enable you to get on with your day without losing the goods so to speak! ;) Good Luck x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

where can these be bought? soft cups i mean...

emma - i think you could also buy your clomid at online pharmacy's and you dont need a prescription.. they might help your time limit? i know you can only take 6per year in cycles normally, but some doctors may say different. good luck xx p.s agnus castus is the same (and you could request 21day bloods to check youve o'd each month) its just the herbal version but works the same.

mcmummy - :( oh no, what a shame... roll on the lucky 5th cycle for me and you. i dont think this is my month. i would be surprised if we got our bfp this month. xx


----------



## wanting2010

Thank you ALL so much for all the well wishes!! I am cautiously excited and trying hard to stay optimistic. I haven't had any cramping and the bleeding seems to be decreasing so I'm hoping that's a good thing!

Lisaf, I think they checked my progesterone as well as my hcg but I'm not 100% sure. I see my OB/GYN on Thursday and the ER doctor told me to have them recheck my levels to see if they're rising so I will make sure to ask them to check my progesterone.


----------



## mrphyemma

I got my soft cups from Amazon.


----------



## LaPinska

MCmummy I have tried the softcups for 3 cycles.. just entered my 2ww on the 3rd cycle so no outcome yet. We are dealing with low sperm counts so i figured it would help.


FF is being silly. It gave me CH for cd 14 *rolls eyes*. Our timing wasn't that great. Only got one BD in if it was cd 14.

That vibrating sensation is still happening frequently and is weirding me out.


----------



## hlynn

lapinska- what do u do for low sperm count? the drs had called me a couple weeks ago with dhs SA results and said his were in the low-normal range so it kind of had me confused i thought it would be one or the other but it must have not been good for them to bring it up and she said if no bfp this month we will be referred and iui will be the next step :wacko: and i think im out this month already :nope:


----------



## Swepakepa3

MrsGAnderson said:


> where can these be bought? soft cups i mean...
> 
> emma - i think you could also buy your clomid at online pharmacy's and you dont need a prescription.. they might help your time limit? i know you can only take 6per year in cycles normally, but some doctors may say different. good luck xx p.s agnus castus is the same (and you could request 21day bloods to check youve o'd each month) its just the herbal version but works the same.
> 
> mcmummy - :( oh no, what a shame... roll on the lucky 5th cycle for me and you. i dont think this is my month. i would be surprised if we got our bfp this month. xx

DO you know the site for the online pharmacy to purchase without a prescription?


----------



## cranberry987

Swepakepa3 said:


> MrsGAnderson said:
> 
> 
> where can these be bought? soft cups i mean...
> 
> emma - i think you could also buy your clomid at online pharmacy's and you dont need a prescription.. they might help your time limit? i know you can only take 6per year in cycles normally, but some doctors may say different. good luck xx p.s agnus castus is the same (and you could request 21day bloods to check youve o'd each month) its just the herbal version but works the same.
> 
> mcmummy - :( oh no, what a shame... roll on the lucky 5th cycle for me and you. i dont think this is my month. i would be surprised if we got our bfp this month. xx
> 
> DO you know the site for the online pharmacy to purchase without a prescription?Click to expand...

I would be VERY cautious about buying drugs online, you have no guarantee that youre getting what youre paying for, or anything safe at all. Do you really want to risk things after all this struggle? I think if a Dr isnt giving you Clomid then theres a reason and buying potentially dangerous drugs from a random person on the internet is very risky.


----------



## LaPinska

hlynn said:



> lapinska- what do u do for low sperm count? the drs had called me a couple weeks ago with dhs SA results and said his were in the low-normal range so it kind of had me confused i thought it would be one or the other but it must have not been good for them to bring it up and she said if no bfp this month we will be referred and iui will be the next step :wacko: and i think im out this month already :nope:

The nurse was going to refer my DH to a urologist but he is not covered right now, not until later this year. I don't think my gyno thinks our chances are too low otherwise he wouldn't continue with clomid treatments cause what would be the point. It was a bit saddening for us because my dh doesn't drink or smoke so no obvious cause for it to be low like that. His came back as 44million in the whole sample and 14million per mL when it should be 20mil per mL. Everything else came back good. So they are healthy just not a lot of them. 

For now he has doubled up on his daily vitamin and we are using the instead cups. Next month he's going to buy fertilaid for men which should help with counts. We're going to ask for a second s/a 3 months after he got the first one to see if anything is improving naturally. I heard for some men it can be low testosterone and they can take clomid to up the testosterone which will in turn fix his counts.. that would be so weird!


----------



## hlynn

yeah im not sure what is causing dhs sperm to be low..he has been on fertilaid for 3 months now..and idk if it helped at all because hes already been on it almost 3 months when we got the sa done..im just worried but i mean weve been pregnant 3 times and the last time was a year ago so obviously its not too bad..she didnt tell me numbers just that his sperm count was in the low normal range..nothing else :shrug:


----------



## cranberry987

god id LOVE it if my hubby had to take clomid, show him what its like, he thinks its so easy >< Have him have hot flashes, constant hunger, mental mood swings.

Low-normal is normal after all, I would make sure youre not DTD too much, but apart from that I dont see too much need to worry, after all, they set normal ranges for a reason.


----------



## LaPinska

oh yes, we are dtd every other day. or we DID i should say. will be from now on.

Hahaha. If my DH was on clomid we'd probably strangle each other :haha:


----------



## Quaver

LaPinska said:


> His came back as 44million in the whole sample and 14million per mL when it should be 20mil per mL. Everything else came back good. So they are healthy just not a lot of them.

Mine was 13mil per ml in October, but after taking Clomid 25mg/day, it went up to 28mil in Jan and slightly down 24mil in Feb.


cranberry987 said:


> god id LOVE it if my hubby had to take clomid, show him what its like, he thinks its so easy >< Have him have hot flashes, constant hunger, mental mood swings.

I don't think it works like that for men...


LaPinska said:


> Hahaha. If my DH was on clomid we'd probably strangle each other :haha:

You two!:haha: Men take Clomid too you know:winkwink:


----------



## lisaf

wanting2010- great news on the spotting tapering off! Glad to hear your doc is going to follow up with another blood test. If they draw the blood more than 48 hrs from your last draw, I can give you the link to a great site that helps you see what your doubling time is regardless of how far apart your blood tests were (for the HCG).

Deliah - OMG!!! So happy for you!!! Fx'd for a sticky bean!!!!!!!!!

Emma - sorry this cycle is looking like a dud :(

Verna - sounding so promising this time.. I've got everything crossed for you!

LaPinska - find out how much an SA would cost on your own (though the urologist appt would cost money too I suppose.. hmmm). Our insurance didn't cover the test at all, but it was amazingly cheap... only $20!!!(I know many girls in nearby towns or in other states who were charged a lot more so you may not find it that cheap, but it can't hurt to ask and always ask if there is a cheaper price if you pay 'cash' at time of service). But the urology appts were covered so hmmmm, that may cause the expense to be much higher for you.

Sorry if I missed anyone, not on much lately since they're actually making me do work all day at my job :haha:


----------



## winston83

OMG Lisa I can't believe you are 31 weeks that just seems to have flown by hope you doing okay xxxx 
Afm cd37 of 35 today still not testing coz she has been a few days late before so il leave it till Saturday and see what happens xx


----------



## Quaver

winston83 said:


> Afm cd37 of 35 today still not testing coz she has been a few days late before so il leave it till Saturday and see what happens xx

Any symptoms?:happydance:


----------



## winston83

Zippo lol xx


----------



## elleblue

Morning All

I am calling the Fertility Clinic today to get my blood test results from Monday - hasd progesterone taken on Friday (results = 62) and again on Monday...

Do you think they will have dropped or could they have gone up?


----------



## Fritty

Hiya Guys

Just to let you know I am out for this month. Cycle 2 starts tomorrow! Can't wait for the horffic mood swings again which I had last month lol xx


----------



## winston83

Sorry fritty&#58401;


----------



## elleblue

My Results from Monday's test were 55....

So what now?!:wacko:


----------



## Quaver

Fritty said:


> Hiya Guys
> 
> Just to let you know I am out for this month. Cycle 2 starts tomorrow! Can't wait for the horffic mood swings again which I had last month lol xx

:hugs:


elleblue said:


> My Results from Monday's test were 55....
> 
> So what now?!:wacko:

Never had a progesterone test:haha:
But I thought anything over 30 is good, and it varies throughout the day??:flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all af has gone wooppp sex is on the cards to night x x x


----------



## Quaver

Have a great :sex: Caz:happydance:


----------



## winston83

Enjoy caz lol xx


----------



## wanting2010

lisaf said:


> wanting2010- great news on the spotting tapering off! Glad to hear your doc is going to follow up with another blood test. If they draw the blood more than 48 hrs from your last draw, I can give you the link to a great site that helps you see what your doubling time is regardless of how far apart your blood tests were (for the HCG).

That would be great! It will be about 72 hours in between the blood draws.


----------



## katertots

Hey! How is everyone doing so far ?


----------



## MrsGAnderson

cranberry987 said:


> Swepakepa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsGAnderson said:
> 
> 
> where can these be bought? soft cups i mean...
> 
> emma - i think you could also buy your clomid at online pharmacy's and you dont need a prescription.. they might help your time limit? i know you can only take 6per year in cycles normally, but some doctors may say different. good luck xx p.s agnus castus is the same (and you could request 21day bloods to check youve o'd each month) its just the herbal version but works the same.
> 
> mcmummy - :( oh no, what a shame... roll on the lucky 5th cycle for me and you. i dont think this is my month. i would be surprised if we got our bfp this month. xx
> 
> DO you know the site for the online pharmacy to purchase without a prescription?Click to expand...
> 
> I would be VERY cautious about buying drugs online, you have no guarantee that youre getting what youre paying for, or anything safe at all. Do you really want to risk things after all this struggle? I think if a Dr isnt giving you Clomid then theres a reason and buying potentially dangerous drugs from a random person on the internet is very risky.Click to expand...

i think its a legal site and the clomid is legitamate to be honest, someone else on here was talkin about it. i think its a case of searching the web. BUT... agnus castus is a legitamate herbal fertiliy helper which can be bought in holland and barrets on the high street, check the details for it online xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

hey ladies. sorry for those who have got af. im 11dpo today.. not feeling very positive :( but Fx still.

how are you all. my throat cold seems to be drying out abit but im still rattling like mad:( maybe chest inf? hmm

:dust: xx


----------



## katertots

Hey Mrs Anderson. I have that throat thing going on too. I am really tired today, finally got some sleep last night. But that does not mean anything, lol. 

I got a sore throat yesterday afternoon, took a test this morning at 12dpo and BFN. This morning when I woke up I also had a sore throat, but it seems be fading now. 

Hope you get your BFP. To be honest I am not feelin to positive either :(


----------



## MrsGAnderson

katertots - looks like were near on the same cycle days, (maybe one out) hopefully our dull thinking will land us with the bpf. sometimes ive heard you can get bfn until 14dpo dependant upon whether its implanted so im kinda hoping for that! FX for us both xxx

ps mines been a nightmare, but its not keeping me up thank god! although i am waking really early every day which is unlike me xx


----------



## katertots

Mrs Anderson, I know the feeling, the sore throat is a bit naggy. Ick.. I hope that we can get our BFPs soon because I am not feeling to confident now. 

I had to cancel a dentist appt for tomorrow morning because I dont know forsure if I am pregnant. I felt so stupid too because I had to tell the lady I had to cancel, again. The first time I didnt want to be stressed for ovulation, and now I am waiting on AF, I thought I would know by now. AF wont be late for 4 more days, so we will see..

FX! Keep in touch.


----------



## daviess3

Hi girls how we doing just checking in to say hi!! Wow Lisa 31 weeks!! How r u? Winston OMG get testing!!!!!!!!!!!!! Smile that sounds good hun!! Fxd I think this is ur month!!
Emma dont lose hope hun after my chemical in nov i thought i would get preg in dec then af showed!! Was gutted, but then the next month jan here i am!! I no im not out the woods i havent had scan yet so im keeping my fxd this one sticks but sumtimes i think body needs a little recovery without clomid you exactly same as me i had been off it for 3 months so fxd hun xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks Davies, that is reassuring to know and gives me a glimmer of hope for next cycle. I cannot believe you are 10+ weeks already. When is your scan?

AF due Friday so just a couple more days and I can move onto the next cycle. Last chance for a 2011 baby!


----------



## LaPinska

lisaf said:


> LaPinska - find out how much an SA would cost on your own (though the urologist appt would cost money too I suppose.. hmmm). Our insurance didn't cover the test at all, but it was amazingly cheap... only $20!!!(I know many girls in nearby towns or in other states who were charged a lot more so you may not find it that cheap, but it can't hurt to ask and always ask if there is a cheaper price if you pay 'cash' at time of service). But the urology appts were covered so hmmmm, that may cause the expense to be much higher for you.


we've already had an s/a thats how we know his count is low. they are actually really expensive in this state.. $200 through the hospital lab and $80 if i go through spectrum. there isn't anywhere else to go. NC sucks.


----------



## katertots

Hey Emma, how is it going hun?


----------



## mrphyemma

Not great Katertots! Tested yesterday (BFN) 11/12dpo. Have had some cramping but seems to have disappeared today. Still got sore boobs but not unusual in a normal 2ww. I guess I am out this cycle and have resigned myself to trying for a December baby.

How are you? Have you tested yet?


----------



## katertots

Oh I know the feeling! Yes, I tested today and 2 days ago. I am 12dpo today, and got BFN both days. I had some cramping 10dpo at night (that I still have now), and yesterday I got a sore throat that was there this morning too. I am irritable and breaking out. I wanted to cry (I know that sounds so stupid) when I saw that BFN. I felt really positive about this month, but now I know not to trust my insincts. 

Who knows maybe we still have a day or two left for a BFP, I am praying you and I get it too. :hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

We aren't totally out until the fat witch sings. Maybe there is a tiny glimmer of hope left for us this cycle but if not there is always next time. Totally understandable about the tears Katertots I shed a few myself. Tears of disappointment and frustration cycle after cycle.


----------



## katertots

100% understood on that one. 

This is harder than I ever thought it would be.


----------



## esperanzamama

12 DPO BFN. UGHHHHH. At least I ovulated. (Just trying to be positive?)


----------



## lisaf

wanting2010- Here is the database...https://www.betabase.info/doublingCalc.php after you plug in your test dates/times and the results it gives you your doubling time. They like to see 48 hours for 'normal', but up to 72 hours is still perfectly normal! The site has great charts that analyze doubling times based on level of HCG and charts that show you the range of HCG amounts and DPO etc...
though according to those charts, I had a higher probability of having triplets, even twins and I just have one, so the normal range does vary a lot :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm just been out with the dogs carnt wait for summer x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning Girls, I hope everyone is keeping PMA as hard as it is :hugs:

I'm only 7dpo and I am already out, AF cramps and when checking cp blood :( that's what happened last time, started spotting at 10dpo then AF showed on 14dpo so once again, I'm out! I'm keeping my chin up as this is my surgery month so I didnt think anything would happen this month anyway so ONE more month to have a 2011 baby :)


----------



## caz & bob

well just been informed my cousin is having her 2nd bby carnt wait start my clomid might have twins wooppp x x x


----------



## Quaver

Smile4me said:


> I'm only 7dpo and I am already out, AF cramps and when checking cp blood :( that's what happened last time, started spotting at 10dpo then AF showed on 14dpo so once again, I'm out!

Spotting does not necessarily mean AF, keep up the PMA:hugs:


caz & bob said:


> well just been informed my cousin is having her 2nd bby carnt wait start my clomid might have twins wooppp x x x

I would love a twin too:baby::baby:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

oh god caz, :( good news for your cousin but you must feel awful. im so sorry. :hugs: xx

how is everyone? im 12dpo today, bbs killing but bfn's so i think im out this cycle.. i know i keep saying it but i really dont want to believe it! :( i have to wait on af now and go to be scanned on the 1st day of my next cycle to make sure the follicle has dissappeared before i can take my round 5of clomid .. hmm. xxx


----------



## katertots

MrsAnderson. Hey! I know the feeling, I am 13dpo and have been having cramps since 10dpo, which I never get until 13dpo. Today the cramps have let up, but still have really sore bbs, tired, really emotional (cried last night at something DH did, that was not cry worthy), AF cramping 10-12dpo, and 2 BFNs at 10 and 12dpo. I feel like I am out, but I keep looking up online AF cramping at 13dpo with a BFP. Hubs asked me what I was doing I told him giving myself false hope.

Hope you get your BFP soon hunnie, who knows maybe we are wrong.


----------



## daviess3

You`ll do it Em!! My scan is the 17th march so less than 2 weeks excited to hopefully find out all ok but really nervous to find out its not!! Trying to keep positive!!

Winston where r u hun come back to check if any news??
Hope u other ladies r good xx


----------



## LaPinska

my gods i am having such bad hot flushes in my tww. every morning about 8am i have to throw the blankets off and i wake up steaming hot. i have turned on the ac twice when it's only 50 degrees and gotten in big trouble. im definitely having more symptoms in my two week wait that are different from last cycle. its kind of ruining my sleep lol


----------



## Smile4me

Damn Witch got me at freaken 7dpo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw smile fx next cycle for both of us x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Fingers, eyes, toes, hairs, everything hun :)


----------



## Tatty Mae

So I'm in my TWW right now after my 4th cycle of clomid 50mg. Hopefully going to get a call to let me know I can up my dose to 100mg for the next couple of cycles as my lining isn't as thick as they want it to be! Hopefully it works and doesn't make it even thinner. 

Good luck and baby dust to all :0)


----------



## esperanzamama

does anyone here use provera to induce a period? how many days in do you normally start using (cd 28)?


----------



## esperanzamama

i actually ovulated, so i am hoping to have a period all by myself like a big girl :) I kinda want to avoid inducing with the provera if at all possible.


----------



## lisaf

if you ovulated, you shouldn't need the provera :)


----------



## caz & bob

hi lisa not long now hun any one on her take asprin xxxx


----------



## winston83

Hiya sorry smile what a bummer xx
Afm still no sign but I've not tested will test sat mornin if nothing a's I'm going to a wedding a want to get drunk lol xxx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

good luck winston. xx

yeah my midwife has told me to take 75mg of baby asprin as soon as i find out im preg again, apparently theres no evidence to suggest it can harm, it only decreases the risk of miscarraige because it helps blood flow. and apparently she said even though its natures way, a mc can be because the blood supply to the baby is clotted.. she also said to take the asprin 3days before a flight and 3days before coming home because your blood thickens at altitude, so by taking the asprin your keeping it thin. xxx


----------



## winston83

Cd 39 think af may be here today feeling very crampy and woke up with a spot grr


----------



## Quaver

winston83 said:


> Cd 39 think af may be here today feeling very crampy and woke up with a spot grr

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jocr

Morning ladies, 

Gutted as had my :bfn: on my first month of clomid :growlmad: - I suppose I was expecting so much as this was my first month of any help in nearly 2 years. 
I suppose the positive is at least I know all the aches and pains that followed after ovulation wernt pregnancy symptons and will know that for next month and not get so excited:blush:.
How are you doing?
Love and dust to all :dust::hugs:


----------



## Quaver

:hugs: Jocr.


----------



## snl41296

winston83 said:


> Cd 39 think af may be here today feeling very crampy and woke up with a spot grr

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Fritty

Hi Girls

Just a quick question, hope someone can help.....

I had my first round of clomid days 2-6 in Feb but my AF arrived on Wednesday however I seem to have stopped after 2 days. I started my second cycle last night, has anyone else had shorter AF when on clomid?? Thanks xx


----------



## Quaver

Fritty said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Just a quick question, hope someone can help.....
> 
> I had my first round of clomid days 2-6 in Feb but my AF arrived on Wednesday however I seem to have stopped after 2 days. I started my second cycle last night, has anyone else had shorter AF when on clomid?? Thanks xx

Mine's shorter now, used to be 2 heavy days, 2 medium days then 2 light days, but with Clomid, it's 3 days with just one heavy day:shrug:

Clomid makes uterine lining thin, so that maybe it.
It was 11mm on the day of IUI, so it was thick enough though.
:dust:


----------



## cath 80

Hiya Ladies,

I'm out this month AF arrived this morning... Onto 2nd month of clomid...

FX for your :bfp:

Tons of baby :dust:

Cath xx


----------



## McMummy

Fritty said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Just a quick question, hope someone can help.....
> 
> I had my first round of clomid days 2-6 in Feb but my AF arrived on Wednesday however I seem to have stopped after 2 days. I started my second cycle last night, has anyone else had shorter AF when on clomid?? Thanks xx

Hiya... Same here, I have one really heavy day then 2 light days.... thats it :wacko:


----------



## McMummy

CD4 here, on my 5th Clomid cycle...... 

Due to ovulate around St Patricks day so hoping for the luck of the Irish this month.... will also be due AF around our 2nd wedding anniversary so a :bfp: would be an AMAZING anniversary pressie :thumbup:


----------



## mrphyemma

Yep mine are shorter and lighter due to the clomid too.

Sorry to all the ladies with BFN's and visits from AF. February hasn't been the fabulous month for BFP's like January was. Let's hope March/April has more success for us. xx

AFM Waiting on AF, should be here today/tomorrow. Just want to get on with the next cycle now.


----------



## winston83

Gave in and tested bfn so just waiting for the witch now good side can get merry at my mates wedding bad side she will probs come while I'm out lol xxx


----------



## katertots

Hey Emma.

I am expecting AF tomorrow or Sunday morning. So we will see. Yesterday i had some strange things happen though. I felt some pressure on my hips, like kind of achy. Then I went home and felt wet, I thought AF was here,I went in the check and it was orange/brown. I wiped a second time and clear. Then I layed down and was going to sleep and I had a VERY sharp pain on the left side of uterus for 15 seconds. Nothing today but a very very small temp drop. What do you think this could have been?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls yay weekend here again well i have started taking a-z vitamins 75mg of aspirin 1 a day and my folic acid 3cups of decaff green tea so hope i get my bfp this month i have made the oh to take folic acid to because its good for there sperm x x x


----------



## Quaver

katertots said:


> What do you think this could have been?

Hope it's the beginning of something beany!:happydance:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## katertots

Quaver, I hope so too!!!!! I am being cautiously optimistic bc I dont want to be slashed to peices if its BFN. I have alot of AF symptoms but some new symptoms as of yesterday too, that I have never had before. So, heres to hoping :D


----------



## lisaf

oooooh, I'm getting excited for you katertots!! :) Of course it all means nothing really until that 2nd line shows up on the test, but still, it sounds very promising!
Temp can drop with implantation! 
Mild/achey cramps can also be a sign!


----------



## katertots

Whooohooo! I hope this is it too Lisa. I am so tired right now, and I only missed 1 hour of sleep, I should not be this tired. I also feel kinda "lost". Like my brain has gone elsewhere and I cant locate it. LOL! I hope it comes back soon, I need it until 5. :haha:


----------



## lisaf

Lol, having a brain is highly overrated!


----------



## katertots

I am seeing that now! LOL!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

lol :hugs:...

well 14dpo.. bfn... so im going onto clomid cycle5 as soon as af comes! fx for next cycle. hope your all ok..xx

oh? how does folic acid help oh sperm?? xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

CD1 for me......TTC Cycle 25.......Clomid cycle 9......................Last shot at a 2011 baby!


----------



## Quaver

:hugs: mrphyemma


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls good luck emma hun you can do it x x x


----------



## LaPinska

afternoon ladies. I'm now 7 dpo and im feeling optimistic for some reason. My chart is looking fab this time. It was all wonky last cycle. Hope i am able to share a BFP in the next few days !!


----------



## McMummy

LaPinska said:


> afternoon ladies. I'm now 7 dpo and im feeling optimistic for some reason. My chart is looking fab this time. It was all wonky last cycle. Hope i am able to share a BFP in the next few days !!

Good Luck! :thumbup: xx


----------



## McMummy

mrphyemma said:


> CD1 for me......TTC Cycle 25.......Clomid cycle 9......................Last shot at a 2011 baby!

Good luck :thumbup: Loads of :dust: coming your way xx


----------



## Lisa84

Finger,Toes and everything inbetween crossed for you Mrphyemma :hugs: xxx


----------



## snl41296

mrphyemma said:


> CD1 for me......TTC Cycle 25.......Clomid cycle 9......................Last shot at a 2011 baby!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## snl41296

hi girls just checking in. have not been here really trying to lay low. I am CD 13 and got my 2nd HIGH we :sex: today and will every other after today =D should ovulate mon/tues 
FS march 25th


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm feel better off the vitamins a-z i am taking got more energy ha x x x


----------



## elleblue

Hi All,

CD1 for me today so those really high Progesterone levels were worthless lol!

What supplements do you all take as well as Folic Acid? I have heard evening primrose oil up till ovulation then something else after that?:wacko:


----------



## keepsmiling

Is anyone else on 150mg clomid xx


----------



## caz & bob

elleblue said:


> Hi All,
> 
> CD1 for me today so those really high Progesterone levels were worthless lol!
> 
> What supplements do you all take as well as Folic Acid? I have heard evening primrose oil up till ovulation then something else after that?:wacko:

hi lv take a-z multi vitamins 75mg of aspirin 3 cups of decaff green tea x x x


----------



## Quaver

Sorry for the :witch: elleblue:hugs:
I take Pregnacare prenatal vits (includes folic acid), and vitamin B50 complex.
Also grapefruit juice near ov, and fresh pineapple juice after ov for a week.
Hasn't worked yet though:haha:


----------



## keepsmiling

Quaver how u finding the injections cos fs wants me to try them xx


----------



## Quaver

keepsmiling said:


> Quaver how u finding the injections cos fs wants me to try them xx

They were easy, just a tiny prick on the stomach. A breeze:flower:
The one I took is called Puregon (Follistim):flower:


----------



## keepsmiling

I thibk he wants me on gonal f 
but iv opted fr ovarian drilling first 

How many follies did u get xx


----------



## winston83

Keepsmiling I'm on 150mg 
Afm still no af but tested yesterday bfn I'm cd 41 grrr x


----------



## keepsmiling

Hii winston can I ask y it on 150 and not a lower dose
how long hve u been on this dose x


----------



## Quaver

keepsmiling said:


> I thibk he wants me on gonal f
> but iv opted fr ovarian drilling first
> 
> How many follies did u get xx

I got 2 follies twice and 1 follicle twice. 
I've done 4 cycles, 2 on 75iu, 2 on 100iu, on both cases, I had 2 on the first cycle. I suppose one gets used to the dosage quickly:blush:


----------



## keepsmiling

Yuh so u c ur doin iui nw then xx


----------



## winston83

Didnt ov on 50 or 100 have done 4 cycles at 150 all showed ov but just not been lucky xx


----------



## keepsmiling

I started on 100 Ovd first 2 cycles but nt third sobv had a cycle off and tryin 150 and then I'm onto ovarian drilling xx


----------



## Quaver

keepsmiling said:


> Yuh so u c ur doin iui nw then xx

Am on my 3rd:blush: All on injections.


----------



## JennaRose

Quick question... Does an increase in post ovulation temperatures from cycle to cycle generally mean an increase in progesterone? 

I have ovulated on clomid 100mg twice but i had low progesterone levels on CD 21. This month CD 15 my temperature is up 1 degree higher than it was the past 2 months. Does this mean I can anticipate a higher progesterone level?


----------



## lisaf

Jenna Rose - sometimes it means that, but its not an exact science.... I had 5 cycles when my progesterone was checked and my overall post-o temps were not very different even though my blood level varied. The temps themselves on the day of the blood draw definitely did NOT accurately predict my blood level etc...
Supposedly if you have temps that are all low, barely above coverline, it can indicate low progesterone, so a nice high rise that stays up can indicate good. Its not perfect though.


----------



## Lady T

hello ladies, 

im on my 4th cycle of clomid and have posted a thread on long term trying to conceive - under the heading of HELP, i need support (clomid), i posted it before i found this so if you a spare 5mins please could you have a read.
also does clomid make you ovulate early?
many thanks 
Lady T


----------



## Jocr

mrphyemma said:


> CD1 for me......TTC Cycle 25.......Clomid cycle 9......................Last shot at a 2011 baby!

Lots of luck :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all fine today x x x


----------



## winston83

Hiya caz xx
Cd42 today wish af would just bloody get here am sick of friggin waiting startin to get pissed of now x


----------



## snl41296

:hi: girls just dropping by to say hello. March 25th FS apt! :happydance::happydance: cant wait. and we are :sex: every other day till I ovulate. I am on CD 15 and my CBFM is HIGH still. I should ovulate tomorrow/Wed so we will :sex till sat/sunday


----------



## caz & bob

aw winston hope :af: come soon for you are you get your :bfp: snl yayyy for your fs appointment hun x x x


----------



## katertots

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well today. I started a new cycle yesterday, AF came. Ick.. Oh well onto this month.


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh I'm sorry she got you too katertots. :( You are one day behind me so cycle buddies again? xx
Liking the BDing plan snl and yayyyyy! for your FS appointment coming up soon.x
Winston I hope she arrives for you soon so you can get on with the next cycle xx
Hiya Caz, It has been a beautiful sunny day, really lifts the spirits. Lets have some PMA for some Spring BFP's!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Tatty Mae

Hi all, hope evryone is ok?

I spoke to my fertility nurse today and have now been prescribed Evorel 50 (Estradiol patch) to go along side my clomid 50mg. I have to take clomid days 2-6 and the patch I have to use from day 6 and change every 3 days. Hopefully now my lining might thicken to what it should be! Fingers crossed for me.


----------



## katertots

Of course Emma :)


----------



## mrphyemma

Everything crossed Tatty Mae! x


----------



## tmc97138

Hey girls, Sorry about AF showing up for you guys. Although it's sad and dissapointing there is something about CD1 (well maybe CD2) that always brings me some hope as I start a new cycle. 

Fingers crossed Tatty! I'm crossing my fingers for your new cycle Katertots and Mrphyemma!

I didn't get a +OPK this month (no smiley) but I just had my CD 21 progesterone blood work last Friday and the results came in that I ovulated?! WTF? I am thirlled. I cried. But am a little dissapointed that I didn't catch it myself. Who knows if we had sex on the right days and those damn things cost so much moolah! 

AF is due this weekend. So I went from thinking I was out to excited all in a days time. I am trying to decide if I want to test tomorrow morning or wait for AF to be late... I did tell my honey this morning that by right boob is really sore (which is a first for me). So hopefully things work out. Other wise, hello cycle 4 on 50mg Clomid.


----------



## cranberry987

I just realised that today is the first day since I started Clomid that Ive not been starving hungry! Wow, wonder what the difference is. Well I hope it continues because I'll be starting the cycle again soon if AF arrives, then back to eating everything in sight!


----------



## LaPinska

i'm out. for the 41st time, in a row. temp plummet. i don't know if i have the heart to go into cycle number 42.. i am about done with this...


----------



## cranberry987

Ah I'm sorry. It's shit isn't it. You'll get there tho. 

I've taken a few months off in my time trying. Have you tried that? Can help with the stress levels


----------



## LaPinska

yeah we took a 5month break just recently, and started back in jan with 1st cycle of clomid. i just don't see this ever happening. this was literally our best shot.. my hormones were right... and nothing. the doctor thought we werent getting pg because of my egg quality... but i ovulated on cd 14 just like i was supposed to. the next step is iui and we can't afford it. i feel like doing another clomid cycle is just prolonging the inevitable that i just need to accept that its not going to happen. my worst fear is that we will give up but everytime i look at my husband it will just be a reminder and that our marriage won't work out because i will just be miserable and incomplete. sigh.


----------



## lisaf

LaPinska said:


> yeah we took a 5month break just recently, and started back in jan with 1st cycle of clomid. i just don't see this ever happening. this was literally our best shot.. my hormones were right... and nothing. the doctor thought we werent getting pg because of my egg quality... but i ovulated on cd 14 just like i was supposed to. the next step is iui and we can't afford it. i feel like doing another clomid cycle is just prolonging the inevitable that i just need to accept that its not going to happen. my worst fear is that we will give up but everytime i look at my husband it will just be a reminder and that our marriage won't work out because i will just be miserable and incomplete. sigh.

awww :hugs: Give yourself a day or two, wait for AF to actually show before giving up all hope etc....
Its always hardest when you first realize a cycle is a failure, but honestly, your temp drop isn't that huge and isn't a sure sign that its over. I was in tears over my 2nd low temp in a row but it was a BFP for me. Not trying to raise your hopes too high, but I know first-hand that low temps do NOT=BFN every time
Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

It can take a normal couple with no problems a while to get preg, so I think it is worth carrying in with the clomid. It got your hormones perfect this time and it will again. Even if you had no problems it would take a few months. 

Your marriage must be strong to have survives such a stressful time and altho it seems desperate now, things will work out. It might not
Be how you planned, it might be a hell of a lot harder than it should be, but give it time. 

I know it's hard and I'm rly sorry you're so down but were all here to support you.


----------



## HunnieBee83

Hey ladies! Been a LONG time since I've been on here. Update, no lil bean yet. Have been on 50mg of Clomid since Oct. Whatdya know, the shit isnt working!!!!! SO my NEW OB is upping me to 100 or 150mg. THO we have to see a high risk pre-natal dr, since Im a dwarf, and my dr wants some insight. SO we are hoping it works! How r you ladies doing?


----------



## Rona

Hi ladies, I will starting my 100mg Clomid after failed 3 rounds of 50mg Clomid last year. Meantime will see the RE next month. Will do follicle scan next week also. I know it is hard, hang in there ladies, I married 8 years...unexplained infertility. My period is a clockwork and always ovulate on CD14 to CD17. Hubby is fine, tube clear. So my ObGyn really don't know what's wrong and now refer me to specialist. I next step is IUI which probably cost me from USD500 if no other med and over USD1K with meds, I cannot afford IVF. Too expensive. It cheaper in my country, but with flight tickets and such it getting expensive, but I think it will be still cheaper compare to US and they have 3 tries and frozen. But I am not sure yet, don't have that much money :(. Have to save. Baby dust to all and hopefully this round of Clomid will be a successful one, even though I hate the side effects.


----------



## keepsmiling

has anyone on here been offered ovarian drilling or injectables with timed intercourse

were not sure which to go for 

xx


----------



## snl41296

Hi Girls I am CD16 and got my PEAK this morning and we :sex: right afterwards. Put a diva cup in pillow under my butt and stayed there for 20 minutes without moving. we also :sex: saturday and I hope tomorrow if not thurs we will just to cover... Well its do or die time girls... this month or nothing FS on the 25th =D going to a psychic march 23rd lets see what he has to say =D


----------



## keepsmiling

wohhooo af is here

well almost
i just rang up fs and he says count today as cd 1 as its heavy spotting and deep red blood

so 150mg clomid tomorrow and follie scan on the 18th yay xx


----------



## winston83

Good luck keepsmiling I'm still waiting for af gettin proper fed up now :-(


----------



## Quaver

HunnieBee83 said:


> Hey ladies! Been a LONG time since I've been on here. Update, no lil bean yet. Have been on 50mg of Clomid since Oct. Whatdya know, the shit isnt working!!!!! SO my NEW OB is upping me to 100 or 150mg. THO we have to see a high risk pre-natal dr, since Im a dwarf, and my dr wants some insight. SO we are hoping it works! How r you ladies doing?

Welcome HunnieBee:flower:
Hope the increased dose does the trick:happydance:


Rona said:


> Hi ladies, I will starting my 100mg Clomid after failed 3 rounds of 50mg Clomid last year. Meantime will see the RE next month. Will do follicle scan next week also. I know it is hard, hang in there ladies, I married 8 years...unexplained infertility. My period is a clockwork and always ovulate on CD14 to CD17. Hubby is fine, tube clear.

IUI isn't bad, why not try it since there doesn't seem to be much wrong with you two:flower:


keepsmiling said:


> wohhooo af is here
> 
> well almost
> i just rang up fs and he says count today as cd 1 as its heavy spotting and deep red blood
> 
> so 150mg clomid tomorrow and follie scan on the 18th yay xx

Good luck!:happydance:


winston83 said:


> Good luck keepsmiling I'm still waiting for af gettin proper fed up now :-(

Are you sure you are not pg?


----------



## keepsmiling

its just heavy spotting atm 

but im couting it as cd1 lol xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well lovely here today got a line full of washing out just got back of the field with the dogs kel good luck with the clomid hun x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

thnks hun got a feelin im gunna need all the help i can get haha xx


----------



## tmc97138

LaPinska said:


> yeah we took a 5month break just recently, and started back in jan with 1st cycle of clomid. i just don't see this ever happening. this was literally our best shot.. my hormones were right... and nothing. the doctor thought we werent getting pg because of my egg quality... but i ovulated on cd 14 just like i was supposed to. the next step is iui and we can't afford it. i feel like doing another clomid cycle is just prolonging the inevitable that i just need to accept that its not going to happen. my worst fear is that we will give up but everytime i look at my husband it will just be a reminder and that our marriage won't work out because i will just be miserable and incomplete. sigh.

Hang in there girl! At least you know everything is working the way it should. That's step one, and a really big step for all of us. So feel proud you have gotten to where you are. I am on my second month of actually ovulating throught his whole thing. Don't tear your life apart because of dissapointment. You two are together to help each other through the hard times. When you married him did you think well, he's the one...as long as we can have kids? That part comes second, and hopefully will someday when you are a mom too. You two are going to be tested daily with the little ones and it's all about being one unit working together. So you are just getting a little extra time to build that foundation right now. :hugs:

AFM: I have no clue what DPO I am since I didn't catch my surge on my OPK. AF should show up on Saturday or Sunday. I tested this morning just to see and it came out negative. Also my sore boobs aren't sore anymore, so i'm just tyring to keep up hope.


----------



## winston83

Yeah I'm sure quaver tested this morning defo bfn so just waiting now and it's doin ma head in want to get on with next cycle xx


----------



## Jocr

cranberry987 said:


> I just realised that today is the first day since I started Clomid that Ive not been starving hungry! Wow, wonder what the difference is. Well I hope it continues because I'll be starting the cycle again soon if AF arrives, then back to eating everything in sight!

hi
I thought it was just ME!!:blush:
I am on my 2nd month of clomid this week and already I cant stop eating - nothing satisfies me nom nom nom :pizza::pizza::pizza::icecream::icecream::help:


----------



## mrphyemma

:rofl: Jocr I know the feeling well!!!

Good Luck tcm, here's hoping for a BFP soon.

Winston, Limboland is awful, I hope she arrives soon hun :hugs:

HunnieBee, good luck on the new higher dose. 50mg didn't make me ovulate but 100mg does x

Kelly, Glad AF has arrived and hope the 150mg does the trick for you x

snl, Lets hope you catch the eggy, we need some BFP's around this place soon x


----------



## keepsmiling

well it cnt do ny worse

im thinkin of askin fs if he wil give me the shot to make sure i relases the eggs cos wen i had my first scan they were big enuff but i dunno if they actually dd releas?? wot ya think?? xx


----------



## snl41296

When I GET DARK OPK'S I GET *DARKKKKKKKKK OPK'S *:rofl: 
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/march82011.jpg
and we :sex: this morning and tomorrow :happydance: lets see what happens after that!!!


----------



## Jocr

Hi Ladies

I wonder if you can help me? I need a hand compiling questions to give to the very nice fertility nurse tomorrow lunch time (i just called her and she said I can come in for a chat). Its just that when ever we see the Fertility Dr he doesnt seem to have much time for us or explain anything and Im left in a tizz and confused.https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/doh.gif

Quick overview: Im 37 have been TTC 19 months, DH spearm all fine and all my bloods came back fine. The dr suggested a laparoscopy for me to see if I have scarring in my tubes but I said rather not at the moment. He gave me 3 months worth of 50mg clomid (after I had to ask him for some https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/growlmad.gif). Next apt with him June and I will then be 6 months olderhttps://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/wacko.gif He thinks that he will start IVF next time but I dont hold my breath with him.
I have a feelling that the blood tests wernt done on the correct days at my GP's surgery origionally and would like them to be looked at properly.

With your experience I would like your input into some of the tests I should be asking for as it seems ive only had one progestrone test and one FSH level test.
Any help will be fab as I would really like to come out of her office knowing I have asked all the questions I should need to.
Thanks so much for any help you can give me. :hugs:
Good luck and LOADS of baby dust to you x
:dust:


----------



## Jocr

snl41296 said:


> When I GET DARK OPK'S I GET *DARKKKKKKKKK OPK'S *:rofl:
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/march82011.jpg
> and we :sex: this morning and tomorrow :happydance: lets see what happens after that!!!

That was a nice strong reaction - cool :hugs:


----------



## ARRIELLE

i KNOW THIS MIGHT BE AN ODD QUESTION, BUT I AM SOOOOO WORRIED:wacko:...OK...HERE GOES... I WAS ON CLOMID 100MG CD2-6 (MARCH 1ST WAS MY CD 1). I HAD NO SIDE EFFECTS AT ALL, I ACTUALLY FEEL GREAT???SO ON CD 7 I TOOK 200MG OF ISOFLAVONES(HOPING FOR MANY EGGS AND GOOG EGG QUALITY) I HAVE HEARD YOU CAN TAKE CLOMID UP TO SEVEN DAYS. SOOOOO... I WAS WONDERING IF THE CLOMID EVEN WORKED, OR IS IT TOO EARLY TO TELL? WILL I FEEL SIDE EFFECTS AROUND OVULATION? I AM NOT SEEING AN OB/GYN OR RE, I HAVE IN THE PAST AN KNOW I HAVE PCOS, WITH HIGH FSH TO LOW LH LEVEL. OH, AND ALSO I HAVE BE PREGNANT ONCE NATURALLY M/C JAN 5 2010:plane:, BUT WAS UNABLE TO GET PREGNANT AGAIN AFTERWARDS..... SOMEONE PLEASE ADVISE... OH AND PLEASE DONT BE JUDGEMENTAL:muaha:, I AM FULLY AWARE OF OHSS AND SYMPTOMS... :headspin::headspin::headspin:THANKS!!!


----------



## cranberry987

I think you can have side effects even if clomid doesnt make you ov, so no side effects isnt necessarily a bad thing. Careful with the soy tho ...


----------



## cranberry987

Jocr said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I wonder if you can help me? I need a hand compiling questions to give to the very nice fertility nurse tomorrow lunch time (i just called her and she said I can come in for a chat). Its just that when ever we see the Fertility Dr he doesnt seem to have much time for us or explain anything and Im left in a tizz and confused.https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/doh.gif
> 
> Quick overview: Im 37 have been TTC 19 months, DH spearm all fine and all my bloods came back fine. The dr suggested a laparoscopy for me to see if I have scarring in my tubes but I said rather not at the moment. He gave me 3 months worth of 50mg clomid (after I had to ask him for some https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/growlmad.gif). Next apt with him June and I will then be 6 months olderhttps://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/wacko.gif He thinks that he will start IVF next time but I dont hold my breath with him.
> I have a feelling that the blood tests wernt done on the correct days at my GP's surgery origionally and would like them to be looked at properly.
> 
> With your experience I would like your input into some of the tests I should be asking for as it seems ive only had one progestrone test and one FSH level test.
> Any help will be fab as I would really like to come out of her office knowing I have asked all the questions I should need to.
> Thanks so much for any help you can give me. :hugs:
> Good luck and LOADS of baby dust to you x
> :dust:

Off the top of my head, I would say they could check your LH levels, also your thyroid. 

Also do a Chlamidia blood test - is a common cause of tube scarring and easy to check for. 

If you dont want a lap - I understand why, Im going to refuse as well, general anaesthetic makes me feel dodgy for months, maybe ask for the ultrasound one they can do, a HyCoSy I think its called?

Ask them to repeat the bloods, tell em the details of your cycle. 21 day bloods should be done 7 dpo, not necessarily at cd 21.

Theres also a post coital test they can do which is I think to check for hostile environment, maybe worth asking about.


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, 

Hope you lovely ladies are able to give me a little advice maybe a silly question

This is my first cycle of 50 mg clomid im a pcos sufferer. Finished provera yesterday does anyone no roughly how long it will be before AF shows up so i cant start clomid and does clomid make me have another period if im not pregnant?


----------



## cranberry987

Hi. Someone had a similar question which was answered in the pcos thread i think. Have a look there probably best


----------



## wanting2010

kazzab25 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Hope you lovely ladies are able to give me a little advice maybe a silly question
> 
> This is my first cycle of 50 mg clomid im a pcos sufferer. Finished provera yesterday does anyone no roughly how long it will be before AF shows up so i cant start clomid and does clomid make me have another period if im not pregnant?

I start my period 2-5 days after my last pill of Provera. If you ovulate on the Clomid you should start your period naturally if you're not pregnant. If you don't ovulate you probably won't start your period naturally.


----------



## katertots

I see that you all were talking about shots. So I have a question for the women who got shots. Did it make you release the egg? Is there a higher chance of multiples?


----------



## caz & bob

nice opk snl hun x x x


----------



## lisaf

Jocr said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I wonder if you can help me? I need a hand compiling questions to give to the very nice fertility nurse tomorrow lunch time (i just called her and she said I can come in for a chat). Its just that when ever we see the Fertility Dr he doesnt seem to have much time for us or explain anything and Im left in a tizz and confused.https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/doh.gif
> 
> Quick overview: Im 37 have been TTC 19 months, DH spearm all fine and all my bloods came back fine. The dr suggested a laparoscopy for me to see if I have scarring in my tubes but I said rather not at the moment. He gave me 3 months worth of 50mg clomid (after I had to ask him for some https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/growlmad.gif). Next apt with him June and I will then be 6 months olderhttps://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/wacko.gif He thinks that he will start IVF next time but I dont hold my breath with him.
> I have a feelling that the blood tests wernt done on the correct days at my GP's surgery origionally and would like them to be looked at properly.
> 
> With your experience I would like your input into some of the tests I should be asking for as it seems ive only had one progestrone test and one FSH level test.
> Any help will be fab as I would really like to come out of her office knowing I have asked all the questions I should need to.
> Thanks so much for any help you can give me. :hugs:
> Good luck and LOADS of baby dust to you x
> :dust:

As someone else suggested, I'd ask for the HSG. Its not as invasive as the lap procedure. Its also not as definitive (you can have what appears to be a clogged tube on an HSG but when a lap is done, it is clear... but if both tubes appear clear on the HSG, a lap is not necessary for checking that etc). Its also one of the few tests that can boost your fertility for a few months after.
If you get that test and everything looks clear, you'll know you're not wasting your time on the clomid again. If it looks bad, you might want to reconsider doing the lap to find out what is really wrong or pushing faster towards IVF.
Definitely should have CD3 bloodwork done testing FSH, LH, and estradiol (sp?)... as someone else mentioned CD21 should be 7dpo if possible (BBT tracking or OPKs can help pinpoint this better). If your progesterone test came back good then the timing was probably ok. Find out what your level was and research it though since some GPs/GYNs have been known to say a level was ok when it really wasnt.


----------



## caz & bob

not long now lisa hun x x x


----------



## AmbearRN

I have been TTC for a while now. I had a miscarriage in 2007, due to low progesterone. I didn't have a period again until Jan 2010. This has been such a long hard road for us. After so long of naturally trying we decided to wait until I finished school this past December. I had seen so many doctors all with different theory's and ideas on why I've been so irregular, and what that I could not be certain my MC was a result of low progesterone. Well in Oct of 2010 I realized I had not taken a test in a long time so low and behold BFP, I was so excited, until the next day... it began all over again, another MC and I had low progesterone levels again. (I should have been about 25 and I was a 4) I hadn't had a period since, I did find a doctor that finally listens to me, and after a dose of Provera I am on CD2 and I am I starting Clomid 50mg on days 3-7.... I found comfort in reading stories on here, and I believe it to be a great support system for those of us that felt so alone. Baby Dust Wishes to all!!!!


----------



## Delilahsown

ARRIELLE said:


> i KNOW THIS MIGHT BE AN ODD QUESTION, BUT I AM SOOOOO WORRIED:wacko:...OK...HERE GOES... I WAS ON CLOMID 100MG CD2-6 (MARCH 1ST WAS MY CD 1). I HAD NO SIDE EFFECTS AT ALL, I ACTUALLY FEEL GREAT???SO ON CD 7 I TOOK 200MG OF ISOFLAVONES(HOPING FOR MANY EGGS AND GOOG EGG QUALITY) I HAVE HEARD YOU CAN TAKE CLOMID UP TO SEVEN DAYS. SOOOOO... I WAS WONDERING IF THE CLOMID EVEN WORKED, OR IS IT TOO EARLY TO TELL? WILL I FEEL SIDE EFFECTS AROUND OVULATION? I AM NOT SEEING AN OB/GYN OR RE, I HAVE IN THE PAST AN KNOW I HAVE PCOS, WITH HIGH FSH TO LOW LH LEVEL. OH, AND ALSO I HAVE BE PREGNANT ONCE NATURALLY M/C JAN 5 2010:plane:, BUT WAS UNABLE TO GET PREGNANT AGAIN AFTERWARDS..... SOMEONE PLEASE ADVISE... OH AND PLEASE DONT BE JUDGEMENTAL:muaha:, I AM FULLY AWARE OF OHSS AND SYMPTOMS... :headspin::headspin::headspin:THANKS!!!

im not sure that you should be taking both clomid and soy together. if im not mistaken- soy is like nature's clomid, so not sure how well that mixture works.


----------



## kym b.

Hello! I guess I'll join in the Clomid Club too.

This is my 3rd cycle on Clomid. The first one was kind of a throwaway, because I didn't know you weren't supposed to take Clomid and Vitex (Chasteberry) together because they counteract each other! DUH. My pharmacist didn't know this either... and I asked her specifically. Bet your butt she knows now! Yes, I gave her an earful about checking her facts. 

The first two cycles on Clomid (50 mg) I didn't ovulate.... which is so super-weird, because-- according to my temps-- I HAD been ovulating without it. Has anybody ever heard of Clomid preventing ovulation?!? It doesn't make sense to me, but my charts don't lie (click my signature if you want to see). I'm on 100mg this cycle, and a CD 3 and CD 10 ultrasound showed a BIG follicle all ready to pop! So... we'll see. I just got a surge on my CBFM yesterday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## lisaf

AmbearRN said:


> I have been TTC for a while now. I had a miscarriage in 2007, due to low progesterone. I didn't have a period again until Jan 2010. This has been such a long hard road for us. After so long of naturally trying we decided to wait until I finished school this past December. I had seen so many doctors all with different theory's and ideas on why I've been so irregular, and what that I could not be certain my MC was a result of low progesterone. Well in Oct of 2010 I realized I had not taken a test in a long time so low and behold BFP, I was so excited, until the next day... it began all over again, another MC and I had low progesterone levels again. (I should have been about 25 and I was a 4) I hadn't had a period since, I did find a doctor that finally listens to me, and after a dose of Provera I am on CD2 and I am I starting Clomid 50mg on days 3-7.... I found comfort in reading stories on here, and I believe it to be a great support system for those of us that felt so alone. Baby Dust Wishes to all!!!!

Welcome! I had low progesterone issues too, happy to answer any questions you may have!


----------



## lisaf

kym b. said:


> Hello! I guess I'll join in the Clomid Club too.
> 
> This is my 3rd cycle on Clomid. The first one was kind of a throwaway, because I didn't know you weren't supposed to take Clomid and Vitex (Chasteberry) together because they counteract each other! DUH. My pharmacist didn't know this either... and I asked her specifically. Bet your butt she knows now! Yes, I gave her an earful about checking her facts.
> 
> The first two cycles on Clomid (50 mg) I didn't ovulate.... which is so super-weird, because-- according to my temps-- I HAD been ovulating without it. Has anybody ever heard of Clomid preventing ovulation?!? It doesn't make sense to me, but my charts don't lie (click my signature if you want to see). I'm on 100mg this cycle, and a CD 3 and CD 10 ultrasound showed a BIG follicle all ready to pop! So... we'll see. I just got a surge on my CBFM yesterday. Fingers crossed!

Yikes on the clomid and vitex thing, a pharmacist should never say its ok unless they KNOW... 
Never really heard of clomid making someone who usually ovulates skip an ovulation. But the Jan 25th chart that you have showing ovulation doesn't really show a temp shift, just a positive OPK... and you can surge without successfully releasing an egg. 
Glad you got the higher dose and the follicle tracking! A good temp shift should confirm... if you don't see one, get a progesterone test to confirm ovulation happened! :)


----------



## Jocr

lisaf said:


> Jocr said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> I wonder if you can help me? I need a hand compiling questions to give to the very nice fertility nurse tomorrow lunch time (i just called her and she said I can come in for a chat). Its just that when ever we see the Fertility Dr he doesnt seem to have much time for us or explain anything and Im left in a tizz and confused.https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/doh.gif
> 
> Quick overview: Im 37 have been TTC 19 months, DH spearm all fine and all my bloods came back fine. The dr suggested a laparoscopy for me to see if I have scarring in my tubes but I said rather not at the moment. He gave me 3 months worth of 50mg clomid (after I had to ask him for some https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/growlmad.gif). Next apt with him June and I will then be 6 months olderhttps://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/wacko.gif He thinks that he will start IVF next time but I dont hold my breath with him.
> I have a feelling that the blood tests wernt done on the correct days at my GP's surgery origionally and would like them to be looked at properly.
> 
> With your experience I would like your input into some of the tests I should be asking for as it seems ive only had one progestrone test and one FSH level test.
> Any help will be fab as I would really like to come out of her office knowing I have asked all the questions I should need to.
> Thanks so much for any help you can give me. :hugs:
> Good luck and LOADS of baby dust to you x
> :dust:
> 
> As someone else suggested, I'd ask for the HSG. Its not as invasive as the lap procedure. Its also not as definitive (you can have what appears to be a clogged tube on an HSG but when a lap is done, it is clear... but if both tubes appear clear on the HSG, a lap is not necessary for checking that etc). Its also one of the few tests that can boost your fertility for a few months after.
> If you get that test and everything looks clear, you'll know you're not wasting your time on the clomid again. If it looks bad, you might want to reconsider doing the lap to find out what is really wrong or pushing faster towards IVF.
> Definitely should have CD3 bloodwork done testing FSH, LH, and estradiol (sp?)... as someone else mentioned CD21 should be 7dpo if possible (BBT tracking or OPKs can help pinpoint this better). If your progesterone test came back good then the timing was probably ok. Find out what your level was and research it though since some GPs/GYNs have been known to say a level was ok when it really wasnt.Click to expand...

Thank you very much lisaf - I forgot to say that I had a HSG and it was all ok. I will defo ask about having bloods done angain etc. Thank you for your help :hugs:


----------



## Jocr

cranberry987 said:


> Jocr said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> I wonder if you can help me? I need a hand compiling questions to give to the very nice fertility nurse tomorrow lunch time (i just called her and she said I can come in for a chat). Its just that when ever we see the Fertility Dr he doesnt seem to have much time for us or explain anything and Im left in a tizz and confused.https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/doh.gif
> 
> Quick overview: Im 37 have been TTC 19 months, DH spearm all fine and all my bloods came back fine. The dr suggested a laparoscopy for me to see if I have scarring in my tubes but I said rather not at the moment. He gave me 3 months worth of 50mg clomid (after I had to ask him for some https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/growlmad.gif). Next apt with him June and I will then be 6 months olderhttps://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/wacko.gif He thinks that he will start IVF next time but I dont hold my breath with him.
> I have a feelling that the blood tests wernt done on the correct days at my GP's surgery origionally and would like them to be looked at properly.
> 
> With your experience I would like your input into some of the tests I should be asking for as it seems ive only had one progestrone test and one FSH level test.
> Any help will be fab as I would really like to come out of her office knowing I have asked all the questions I should need to.
> Thanks so much for any help you can give me. :hugs:
> Good luck and LOADS of baby dust to you x
> :dust:
> 
> Off the top of my head, I would say they could check your LH levels, also your thyroid.
> 
> Also do a Chlamidia blood test - is a common cause of tube scarring and easy to check for.
> 
> If you dont want a lap - I understand why, Im going to refuse as well, general anaesthetic makes me feel dodgy for months, maybe ask for the ultrasound one they can do, a HyCoSy I think its called?
> 
> Ask them to repeat the bloods, tell em the details of your cycle. 21 day bloods should be done 7 dpo, not necessarily at cd 21.
> 
> Theres also a post coital test they can do which is I think to check for hostile environment, maybe worth asking about.Click to expand...

Thank you Cranberry987 - thats really helpful. I will ask about the ultra sound version and repeat the bloods as they were done at Gp not fertility clinic (i just think they didnt get the dates right).
Re hostile environmet - good call I completely forgot about that as a possibility.
Have a great day :hugs:


----------



## Jocr

Hi ladies
Well I have just got back from my meeting with the fertility nurse. I had to go and see her as I had sooo many questions.
She was lovelyhttps://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/flower.gif said blood tests & HSG were all ok etc and to cut a long story short she says that I should have gone for the Laparoscopy that the Fertility Dr said I could have (in Jan) as we are 'unexplained infertility' we wont get IVF until 3 years down the line and if I have the LAP & they find scarring etc I can go straight on the waiting list to have IVF. Now I need to get a new apt with DR to ask him to refer me to have LAP!! No apts till JUNE at the moment!!!!https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/growlmad.gif Once ok'd to have LAP its around an 8 week wait for the procedure & then if we can go for IVF its a 6 month waiting list (so I will be 38) they dont help here once you are 39. 

I have written to him just on the off chance he will put me through as Im really concerned about how long this is all taking. EEaaakkkk!!!:dust: to you all :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

Atbleast uv got the ball rolling Hun x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all x x x


----------



## Jocr

keepsmiling said:


> Atbleast uv got the ball rolling Hun x

True - at least im better informed on it all as well. :hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

Got my blood 7dp "o" results today, and they were 12, should be more than 30 to ovulate. So another wasted month. Totally gutted. Going to see if Dr will bump me to 150mg and maybe have a monitored cycle. All private and cant rly afford it, but cant not.

Going to try to tone down the crazy next cycle, all this temping not healthy.


----------



## keepsmiling

I no some ppl get bfps woth low 7dpo bloods xx


----------



## lisaf

cranberry987 said:


> Got my blood 7dp "o" results today, and they were 12, should be more than 30 to ovulate. So another wasted month. Totally gutted. Going to see if Dr will bump me to 150mg and maybe have a monitored cycle. All private and cant rly afford it, but cant not.
> 
> Going to try to tone down the crazy next cycle, all this temping not healthy.

Is there any chance that you weren't quite 7dpo? It still sounds low, but its right on the edge of being ovulatory... My FS told me that a US level of a 3 was enough to confirm ovulation (that would be a 9 in the UK I think)... 
Either way, you do need a higher dose of clomid.
I finally had to do a monitored cycle and no insurance coverage either. The way I figured, if I was ovulating with low progesterone, I needed to monitor my cycle in order to see if there was a reason WHY.

If you are ovulating but progesterone is low, its either from your follicle not getting big enough or from your corpus luteum failing too soon. By monitoring you can see if its a follicle size issue. If it is, and clomid isn't getting your follicles big enough, then you may need to try injectibles. If your follicle size is fine but progesterone is still low, then that leads to other questions etc..
Tough decision, I know! :hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

And I just came on. 11dpo same as last month. This day just gets better. Oh well. 

Thanks for your advice and support btw.


----------



## LaPinska

i just popped in to share the bfp i got on monday. i have been getting BFN's ever since. i was really hoping it would turn out differently but :nope:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5256/5514193552_757a65d911.jpg


----------



## lisaf

sorry La Pinska :(


----------



## LaPinska

i'm ok. if i could just stop poas it would make it easier. i keep thinking the line will come back or something. high hopes as always. im having totally random cramping but haven't started to bleed yet. i sometimes have painful cramp you know the one that happens when you start to flow, but everytime it happens there is nothing there. oh my body sucks.


----------



## winston83

Sorry lapinska xx no the feeling bout ur body sucks I'm cd 45 today thaught af was coming a couple of days ago coz I was crampin but still nothing ATM hate hate hate being in limbo waiting for next cycle to start sucks big style x


----------



## baby.wishing

Hi girls hope everyone is good just a quick question on my first 2 cycles of clomid 50mg I o'd on cd14 with a peak on my cbfm on cd13 and cd14 this cycle I was on a 100mg I'm currently on cd14 and aint got a peak yet or a positive opk is it possible that I can ov without a peak on the cbfm or a positive opk or do you think ill just ovulate later this cycle thanks girls and good luck to all x x


----------



## winston83

Maybe you will ov later I don't ov till between cd 17-19 I think clomid can push ur times bk a little xx


----------



## Jocr

baby.wishing said:


> Hi girls hope everyone is good just a quick question on my first 2 cycles of clomid 50mg I o'd on cd14 with a peak on my cbfm on cd13 and cd14 this cycle I was on a 100mg I'm currently on cd14 and aint got a peak yet or a positive opk is it possible that I can ov without a peak on the cbfm or a positive opk or do you think ill just ovulate later this cycle thanks girls and good luck to all x x

Hi babywishing
I am on clomid and also use a CBFM - the CBFM says in the instructions that it may not work properly when you are on fertility drugs so just keep that in mind. I have heard that you can O a bit later or a bit earlier then normal (not helpful, I know) so best to :sex: every other day for 5 days either side of your expected O. 
Thats what I will be doing this month.:thumbup:
My CBFM showed a peak later than normal for me.
Good luck :hugs:


----------



## baby.wishing

Jocr said:


> baby.wishing said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls hope everyone is good just a quick question on my first 2 cycles of clomid 50mg I o'd on cd14 with a peak on my cbfm on cd13 and cd14 this cycle I was on a 100mg I'm currently on cd14 and aint got a peak yet or a positive opk is it possible that I can ov without a peak on the cbfm or a positive opk or do you think ill just ovulate later this cycle thanks girls and good luck to all x x
> 
> Hi babywishing
> I am on clomid and also use a CBFM - the CBFM says in the instructions that it may not work properly when you are on fertility drugs so just keep that in mind. I have heard that you can O a bit later or a bit earlier then normal (not helpful, I know) so best to :sex: every other day for 5 days either side of your expected O.
> Thats what I will be doing this month.:thumbup:
> My CBFM showed a peak later than normal for me.
> Good luck :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks jocr i know what you mean i only started getting peaks on my cbfm when i started using clomid i guess its all over the place because ive gone from 50mg to 100mg i know this cycle is different from the last 2 the last 2 days ive been in agony with my overies like they are going to burst as long as it works this month i dont really mind good luck to you and thanks for your comment :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sorry lapink fx next time lv x x x


----------



## winston83

Afternoon caz how's ur day goin u been at the gym today xx


----------



## keepsmiling

Well ladies af is here yay

it's lighter than normal but that could be cos iv been spotting heavy for 2 days too so mybe that y

well I'm startin the crazy pillstomo xx


----------



## cranberry987

keepsmiling said:


> Well ladies af is here yay
> 
> it's lighter than normal but that could be cos iv been spotting heavy for 2 days too so mybe that y
> 
> well I'm startin the crazy pillstomo xx

me too!


----------



## tmc97138

baby.wishing said:


> Hi girls hope everyone is good just a quick question on my first 2 cycles of clomid 50mg I o'd on cd14 with a peak on my cbfm on cd13 and cd14 this cycle I was on a 100mg I'm currently on cd14 and aint got a peak yet or a positive opk is it possible that I can ov without a peak on the cbfm or a positive opk or do you think ill just ovulate later this cycle thanks girls and good luck to all x x

I'm far from an expert on the subject althouth this month I didn't get a positive OPK at all. I was really dissapointed because I had the month before. My doctor ordered a CD21 Progesterone anyways and sure enough I ovulated! My numbers were even higher than the month before. How frustrating right?! Those little OPK's cost a fortune! So hang in there. I guess you are doing everything you can to be knowlegeable but sometimes things are going to happen behind the scenes. I would just keep up the bedroom action and hope for the best! 

AFM: CD26 I decided to not test until the morning of CD29 (when AF usually shows up). After I found out about my blood results and got excited I tested on CD24 (negative!) hopefully because it was too soon. I decided I didn't want to keep putting myself through the dissapointment every day and officially wait for 14 DPO. Wish me luck, although I have had NO symptoms whatsoever. [-o&lt;


----------



## keepsmiling

Hiya tmc
wot wasnur numbers plz xx


----------



## baby.wishing

Good luck tmc x


----------



## Jocr

tmc97138 said:


> baby.wishing said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls hope everyone is good just a quick question on my first 2 cycles of clomid 50mg I o'd on cd14 with a peak on my cbfm on cd13 and cd14 this cycle I was on a 100mg I'm currently on cd14 and aint got a peak yet or a positive opk is it possible that I can ov without a peak on the cbfm or a positive opk or do you think ill just ovulate later this cycle thanks girls and good luck to all x x
> 
> I'm far from an expert on the subject althouth this month I didn't get a positive OPK at all. I was really dissapointed because I had the month before. My doctor ordered a CD21 Progesterone anyways and sure enough I ovulated! My numbers were even higher than the month before. How frustrating right?! Those little OPK's cost a fortune! So hang in there. I guess you are doing everything you can to be knowlegeable but sometimes things are going to happen behind the scenes. I would just keep up the bedroom action and hope for the best!
> 
> AFM: CD26 I decided to not test until the morning of CD29 (when AF usually shows up). After I found out about my blood results and got excited I tested on CD24 (negative!) hopefully because it was too soon. I decided I didn't want to keep putting myself through the dissapointment every day and officially wait for 14 DPO. Wish me luck, although I have had NO symptoms whatsoever. [-o<Click to expand...

Big LUCK :thumbup::happydance::dust:


----------



## tmc97138

keepsmiling said:


> Hiya tmc
> wot wasnur numbers plz xx

First cycle of Clomid was a 7 (didn't ovulate) Second cycle,Last month was 18.9 and Third cycle, this month was 20.2. 

Thanks ladies! :hugs:


----------



## baby.wishing

what do you think ladies x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110310-00046.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## esperanzamama

wellllllllllll, i am starting provera today to induce the:witch: I am officially 1 week late with a BFN. I am crushed. I had a positive OPK so I thought that i ovulated. The Doctor said that a positive opk means I had a LH surge, but doesn't guarentee ovulation. What a bummer:sad2:
I was fine with a BFN because i thought "at least I ovulated" ugh, the wind is totally out of my sails. We are upping the dose to 150.

Well, a new cycle- another chance.


----------



## caz & bob

baby looks + opk to me hun x x x


----------



## lisaf

baby.wishing said:


> what do you think ladies x x

I'd call that 'almost' positive... might be positive later today or tomorrow... if you don't get a darker one, I'd consider it a surge though!
(My trick when the lines are super close in darkness is to cover everything but the test window area and see if I can tell which one is darker when I dont' know which side was test and which was the handle... I've also been known to hold up my pee-sticks to my friend , covering the edges and ask her which side is darker :rofl:)




tmc97138 said:


> keepsmiling said:
> 
> 
> Hiya tmc
> wot wasnur numbers plz xx
> 
> First cycle of Clomid was a 7 (didn't ovulate) Second cycle,Last month was 18.9 and Third cycle, this month was 20.2.
> 
> Thanks ladies! :hugs:Click to expand...

Those are AWESOME numbers (for the girls in the UK, US numbers are different! :))


----------



## hlynn

hey ladies :hi:
im about 14dpo today..waiting for af to come..havent tested ..too scared lol
i have had a bit of a different cycle though, usually really early after ovulation i start getting lots of cm really really wet all the time down there :blush:
but this cycle i started getting a lot at 5dpo but at 8dpo i totally dried up..been pretty dry ever since which is way different lol..and normally at 10or 11dpo i think i can feel my hormones dropping or something because ill have a day that i feel really sad, anxious, nervous and this month i dont think i had that
but i still dont feel like this is my month, i feel like my body is tricking me! just deep down i dont feel like it, i have no pg symptoms at all i feel great actually!
but this was my last shot at clomid, so once af comes i gotta call my ob and get an appointment with an RE..sigh..i have a feeling its gonna be a loooong time before i can get my bfp


----------



## baby.wishing

The same thing happened last cycle I don't know if u can remember lisa but it was almost positive then the next day it was super super dark x


----------



## tmc97138

hlynn said:


> hey ladies :hi:
> i have had a bit of a different cycle though, usually really early after ovulation i start getting lots of cm really really wet all the time down there :blush:
> but this cycle i started getting a lot at 5dpo but at 8dpo i totally dried up..been pretty dry ever since which is way different

The same thing has been going on for me this cycle as well! I am trying not to read into every little thing. But aside from that I have had zero symptoms as well. So hopefully we get some BFP's! I'm at 11 dpo. Good luck!


----------



## hlynn

yeah i am deff trying not to read into everything as well, but usually the way i know im out and not to test is because of all the cm and the hormone drop i get at like 10-11dpo..but since neither of those things have happened im trying to be cautiously optimisitic :) good luck let me know how it works out for u this cycle!


----------



## lisaf

hlynn - lol... you're driving me crazy... I'm a total test-a-holic and I have to get my fix through you girls, don't you know that? :rofl:


----------



## hlynn

hehe sorry lisaf! im wwaaaay to scared to test lol! i absolutely hate seeing ONE line! so if im gonna test i wanna make sure i will see 2! :) but if by sunday i dont get af i am for sure gonna be testing! and if i see more than one line on even one im gonna use all the rest of my tests i have stashed in my bathroom! :D


----------



## lisaf

lol, its ok, its your life, its just torture for me :haha:


----------



## hlynn

hehe its torture for me too! i just wanna test soooo bad but i dont wanna be disappointed lol and since ive never had an lp longer than 16 days i think on day 17 if no af i have a good chance of getting a bfp..when did u test the month u got a bfp


----------



## lisaf

lol, ummm I was like 9 or 10dpo... I got a faint line on a 10miu test... rushed in for a blood test and came back with an HCG of 7 (technically pregnant... BARELY).
The next day my 20miu test had a faint line, and I think the day after that I used an FRER and got a strong line.


----------



## hlynn

oh wow lol u were testing early..all my tests are the early-pregnancy-tests.com ones and then some generic blue dye first response ones that i feel like throwing away but i wont use them unless i get good lines on pink dye tests first just because i know how blue dyes are..they are scandalous little tests :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol, I did say I was an addict :haha: The 20miu ones I used were from early-pregnancy-tests.com ... they took a long time to get dark, but they did catch it the day after the 10miu test did.


----------



## tmc97138

I have a Clear Blue digital that I have saved for after I know I'm pregnant.

Otherwise, I alway use the First Response tests. I couldn't find anywhere on the box where it showed sensitivity... So I'm just too scared to test so early. Although if I make it to 14dpo I will be testing for sure!!!!


----------



## hlynn

hehe alright, i cant wait to test! i just wanna make sure i have a chance before i start going crazy lol and i deff think i have a great chance if by 17dpo she hasnt shown..im just hoping she stays away!
what was different for u on ur bfp cycle?


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya. So clomid #2 tmw. Thinking about taking supplements, but not sure what rly as always thought most things clashed with clomid any ideas? 

Also, quite down. Can't believe I have to do it again. But sadly, I also can believe it...


----------



## tmc97138

cranberry987 said:


> Hiya. So clomid #2 tmw. Thinking about taking supplements, but not sure what rly as always thought most things clashed with clomid any ideas?
> 
> Also, quite down. Can't believe I have to do it again. But sadly, I also can believe it...

I don't take any supplements, so hopefully others have some advice. Don't feel down about the Clomid. I didn't ovulate my first round either. But ever since then, I have. I'm currently near the end of my third round of Clomid. So just keep some faith!


----------



## daviess3

Hi girls lots of new faces here, I been over in first tri, but unfortunately had my 3rd mc yest well I say yest! Went for scan an the found empty gestational sac! I'm gutted obviously! Had it double checked today with a vaginal scan an def gone! So gutted! I will b back joining u ladies soon! Having to have a d and c Tom as I haven't had any bleeding etc she thinks it would b to dangerous to leave me! Apparently they put in a tablet to help soften the cervix coz I was worried about impact on future pg! Been refered to different specialist one for recurrent mc now!! Man do u Eva feel like everythings against u!!!
I will b ok gonna lose some weight have some sunbeds chill out for couple of months! Need to b me for while!! Will come back for chat though girls xx


----------



## elleblue

Hi All

CD 5 for me today nad taking Clomid day 2-6....

Feel really low at the moment though as have PCOS and I need to lose weight (I am constantly told) for it to be more effective...but god its so hard and all the pressure is on me! Lose weight, eat well, take clomid, take supplements, take OPK's have sex on right days...grrrrr!

I am really struggling with the weight and diet issue - last night I pigged out then sat and cried and hid the remains in the bin...the husband finds them and says he really wants a baby and a family with me and I need to be good.....

I feel like screaming I am that fed up at the mo (Prob side effects again of Clomid lol).

This is my 3rd cycle and I want it to be the last I really do.

Do you all think that losing weight boosts fertility?


----------



## elleblue

daviess3 said:


> Hi girls lots of new faces here, I been over in first tri, but unfortunately had my 3rd mc yest well I say yest! Went for scan an the found empty gestational sac! I'm gutted obviously! Had it double checked today with a vaginal scan an def gone! So gutted! I will b back joining u ladies soon! Having to have a d and c Tom as I haven't had any bleeding etc she thinks it would b to dangerous to leave me! Apparently they put in a tablet to help soften the cervix coz I was worried about impact on future pg! Been refered to different specialist one for recurrent mc now!! Man do u Eva feel like everythings against u!!!
> I will b ok gonna lose some weight have some sunbeds chill out for couple of months! Need to b me for while!! Will come back for chat though girls xx

I am so sorry Daviess - heres me moaning and look at what your going through...:hugs:I hope your being looked after by your hubby/bloke.

xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh Sarah! I can't believe I'm reading this!!! I am so so sorry for your loss my lovely. Life can be so cruel.:hugs:


----------



## esperanzamama

i hear you elle, loud and clear!!

it is hard, veryyyyyyy hard.


----------



## mrphyemma

elleblue unfortunately I do think being a healthy weight aids fertility. I am at least 2 stones heavier than when I fell pregnant with my three children, I'm sure being overweight hasn't helped me at all. It is so flaming hard to stay off the comfort food, especially after yet another failed cycle. I think I am going to have to face the music and join a slimming club as I just can't do it alone. x


----------



## esperanzamama

:nope:so sorry davies, how heart breaking....


----------



## daviess3

Oh hun, no I been where u r to the whole process is cruel our hormones are everywhere constantly! Clomid made me gain 23lbs in total! I was so hungry constantly an now my stomachs stretched I think! The ups an downs of clomid are cruel hun an can put massive preasure on a relationship when ur supposed to be sexual! An it makes u hate there guts one min then cry u live them the next lol! 
Oh the joys of clomid! My hubby been good making me food on demand going to shop to buy choc an cans of fizzy drinks! Been trying to b so good so sod it! Diet starts mon! X


----------



## daviess3

Emma u no what it's like hun, seems like clomid gets me pg but just can't keep it! Hopefully one more hurdle! At least I will have tests now apparently specialist does one clinic a month an only sees 3ladies!! But gotta do chromosome test takes 3months to cond back!! So got a bit of me time! No baby fir me this year! X


----------



## mrphyemma

No baby for me this year either :( but I reckon we could squeeze in a new BFP each before the year is out? xx


----------



## daviess3

No not me, they don't recommend it after 3 mc! An I need me tine after nearly year if cycle counting preg testin ov testing! Getin pg if I'm pg I need me time!! Appointment will b in few months an tests take that long so gonna chill for bit will keep checking in though xx


----------



## lisaf

elleblue said:


> I feel like screaming I am that fed up at the mo (Prob side effects again of Clomid lol).
> 
> This is my 3rd cycle and I want it to be the last I really do.
> 
> Do you all think that losing weight boosts fertility?

2 points... 
#1 - it took the girls on this board to point out that clomid can cause a little depression. I would get into an incredible funk and feel totally pessimistic about the whole thing near the end of the 1st week of my cycle and definitely during my 2nd week of my cycle. It hadn't even occured to me that it was the clomid :dohh: Once I realized that, it was easier to just let myself feel depressed/pessimistic but to let it roll off my shoulders at the same time since I knew it was a temporary feeling.

#2 - I seem to be the only lucky one who lost weight on clomid... I did lose 17lbs while I was TTC on clomid without trying to lose (I'm very overweight). But I can't say that the weight loss didn't help me get pregnant, you know? Its supposed to help, but I can tell you that even with that weightloss I was still very overweight when I got my BFP... so any weightloss at all can help, you don't HAVE to get down to a healthy weight to see some improvement.
If you have PCOS, have they tested you for insulin resistance? The two often go hand-in-hand, and the insulin resistance actually makes it very hard for you to lose weight. If you have IR, you can get prescribed metformin which can help you regulate that issue and lose weight (its not a fun drug to be on though, intestinal upset is a common side effect).



hlynn said:


> what was different for u on ur bfp cycle?

Hmm, well nothing was different at all until after I had my BFP... once I had that, I noticed some AF-like cramping that was apparently implantation, lol (though of course it makes you paranoid that AF is coming)... I also remember feeling very wet as if AF had started... kept running to the bathroom convinced I'd see blood, but it was just CM... I also strangely found myself not able to eat my usual meal, I'd feel full suddenly quick etc. Those 3 symptoms are ones I've seen multiple girls with BFPs have as signs before AF was even due.
All of the 'classic' pregnancy symptoms didn't show up until after AF was late anyway... boobs got extremely sore about 2 weeks after my period was due etc.



Hey to everyone else! Just stopping by.
So sorry for your loss Davies! :( :hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

weight loss for me was ridiculously hard because of the IR with PCOS even on metformin, and did not one jot for my fertility, probably made it worse because of all the stress. Now Im on clomid theres no way in hell Im even going to try to lose weight, things are far too stressful as it is and jaffa cakes are my only comfort right now. tell husband to go shove it tbh, starting to think that men just dont understand this stuff and him putting you on a guilt trip is counter productive.


----------



## lisaf

totally agree cranberry! :hugs:


----------



## LaPinska

so sorry davies!! big hugs!! i can't imagine what you are going through right now.


so i gota big shock my bbt dipped lower than it ever has during my LP. but NO AF. my 10miu tests are coming back negative still. bahhh!!! last night i had some cramping but it went away. when it happens i keep thinkin she is comin then it goes away. what is going on in there!!! my dh thinks i might be pg but it's not registering in my urine yet. i am hypothyroid so my metabolism is much slower than a normal person so he might be right :shrug:


i am waiting for my period to start so i can call the dr and ask to bump up the HSG! hurry up you nasty thing!! *Waves fresh lacey panties around* you KNOW you wanna stain em'! ....


----------



## lisaf

LaPinska said:


> i am waiting for my period to start so i can call the dr and ask to bump up the HSG! hurry up you nasty thing!! **Waves fresh lacey panties around* you KNOW you wanna stain em'!* ....

PMSL!!! You're too funny!
Interesting if your thyroid/metabolism could be causing you to not get a positive pee test... hmmm!!


----------



## LaPinska

it is just a theory. i have no idea if it could be true. probably not. i just am trying to think of a reason why two different days now it felt like it was gonna come any second and then nothing. this didn't happen last cycle.in fact none of my symptoms are the same as last cycle but i do know that it could be because i ovulated when i'm meant to this time. the waiting is agony though.


----------



## winston83

Daviess just read am so so sorry for you n ur hubby can't believe how cruel life is sometimes I hope you get answers a's to why it keeps happening my lovely take care xxxxx


----------



## baby.wishing

im so so sorry davies life can be so cruel take car hon x :hugs:


----------



## Lisa84

Big :hugs: davies xxx

I seem to lose weight when i am on Clomid too and don't tend to get any cravings Hope it stays that way :) 
I do get frustrated with OH tho but not because he puts any pressure on me its just coz he has grade A swimmers so i think it's just a way of releasing my guilt by stressing saying that it's me that has to take all the drugs and me that has to take the tests and symptom spot constantly and his involvment it over a done with over a couple of days xxx


----------



## baby.wishing

morning ladies i thought i'd share my pic with you but whats funny is it was fmu looks like :sex: in on the cards x
 



Attached Files:







smiley face.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## McMummy

baby.wishing said:


> morning ladies i thought i'd share my pic with you but whats funny is it was fmu looks like :sex: in on the cards x

YAY! Don't you just love them smiley faces :thumbup:


----------



## baby.wishing

its the 1st smiley face ive got i usually use the internet strips so i was really excited when i saw that this morning


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls thinking of you davies hun baby yayay for your smile face hun afm glad its the weekend again beer night tonight to chill x x x


----------



## McMummy

baby.wishing said:


> its the 1st smiley face ive got i usually use the internet strips so i was really excited when i saw that this morning

I start the internet strips at cd10 and then when I get a nice dark line I confirm it with a smiley :) Def couldn't afford to use CB digi everyday :wacko:


----------



## keepsmiling

I obly used the cb digi cos igtthem on sale for a fiverx


----------



## cranberry987

Had a call from my Dr and he said that a prog lvl of 12 meant I DID OV, but it was either on the wrong day (Im sure it was done on 7 or 8dpo, but I had a 12 day LP, so maybe it should have been done on cd6?) or it was 'sub optimal for ovulation' which im not rly sure what that means. Either way, im going to do a monitored cycle this month. Will hopefully do an ultrasound on 21st March = cd12 and go from there. £150 per US and maybe need a £200 consultation and an additional US.

Feeling a lot more positive about things now, had quite a down couple of days. Decided to book some dirty weekends away and a summer holiday, so that theres something else to look forward to.


----------



## baby.wishing

thats what i did i used the strips then when it was positive i used the digital one and i got the smiley face they do cost to much to do everyday with the internet strips i got 100 for £17


----------



## lisaf

cranberry - are they upping your clomid dose too? I had 'sub-optimal' levels on every cycle except my BFP cycle... higher clomid dose got my level higher.


----------



## cranberry987

im on 100mg now and its my first cycle, so I think they want to see whats happening with 100mg, then go up to 150 i suppose. Im sure these drs think we know nothing about it all, he probably thinks i just did the blood test on a random day.


----------



## lisaf

yeah, but its good for them to see whats going on too... sucks to possibly 'waste' another cycle though! If your progesterone comes back low on this cycle, will he give you progesterone supplements?


----------



## cranberry987

Maybe. Will have to wait a couple of weeks to see him. It might not be a wasted cycle, Some have said that they ov'd on their 2nd cycle.


----------



## Smile4me

baby wishing are you moving up to 100mg this month?

My blood levels came back for the recurring mc and it was negative and all the other LH, FSH, etc. were in normal range so hopefully this will be our month 

We need some BFP's for March ladies!!!!


----------



## lisaf

cranberry987 said:


> Maybe. Will have to wait a couple of weeks to see him. It might not be a wasted cycle, Some have said that they ov'd on their 2nd cycle.

your progesterone level DOES fluctuate from cycle to cycle... sometimes you respond great, sometimes not so good.


----------



## Joyful09

Hello ladies...I have been keeping up with all of you just don't post often cause I wasn't taking clomid...my doctors office donated injectables to me these last two cycles just had an iui this morning...hoping for some March BFP's

Davies...I am so sorry sweetie...I don't know what else to say except I can only imagine the emotions you have been dealing with. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## keepsmiling

Lisaf can I ask u somthing

my lp is 12 dys so shud I et my progesterone checked at 7dpo or earlier xx


----------



## baby.wishing

Smile4me said:


> baby wishing are you moving up to 100mg this month?
> 
> My blood levels came back for the recurring mc and it was negative and all the other LH, FSH, etc. were in normal range so hopefully this will be our month
> 
> We need some BFP's for March ladies!!!!

hi smile4me i did 2 rounds of 50mg o'd on both but my gp put my 3rd cycle up to 100mg and im currently on cd15 of that cycle and just got my positive opk today


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Hi girls lots of new faces here, I been over in first tri, but unfortunately had my 3rd mc yest well I say yest! Went for scan an the found empty gestational sac! I'm gutted obviously! Had it double checked today with a vaginal scan an def gone! So gutted! I will b back joining u ladies soon! Having to have a d and c Tom as I haven't had any bleeding etc she thinks it would b to dangerous to leave me! Apparently they put in a tablet to help soften the cervix coz I was worried about impact on future pg! Been refered to different specialist one for recurrent mc now!! Man do u Eva feel like everythings against u!!!
> I will b ok gonna lose some weight have some sunbeds chill out for couple of months! Need to b me for while!! Will come back for chat though girls xx

omgggggggggggggggggggg davies I am so so sorry for your loss :cry::cry::cry: hugs to you :hug:


----------



## LaPinska

af came this morning finally. I won't be doing any more clomid, the nurse recommended against it. she said with my husbands low counts, it is just a waste. she scheduled a follow up appointment for march 24th so we can discuss everything with the gyno but i do believe this is the end of the road for us. they want him to see a urologist which is impossible because he does not have insurance. there is nothing else we can do. he won't be able to get insurance again until the end of the year.. so looks like it will be 2012 before we are able to persue it further. i wish you all good luck!


----------



## lisaf

LaPinska- thats got to be soo frustrating!! :( :hugs: Its strange though, some doctors give clomid to women when their husband's counts are low just to give his swimmers more eggs to aim at. If you're not ready to throw in the towel for now, don't be afraid to ask about clomid for that reason.



keepsmiling said:


> Lisaf can I ask u somthing
> 
> my lp is 12 dys so shud I et my progesterone checked at 7dpo or earlier xx

Progresterone should always be checked at 7dpo, regardless of LP length (if you have to do it at 6 or 8dpo due to offices closed on weekends, its ok to do it early/late). Thats because all the data they've collected about what levels should be at is from data collected at 7dpo... 
Your progesterone may peak at 6dpo with a 12 day LP, but LP length still matters.... if your progesterone is low on 7dpo because it peaked a day early and your LP is only 12 days, that can still be significant.... where if you get it checked at 6dpo and its 'normal' compared to a 7dpo draw date, then that doesn't really tell them the same thing.
Not sure i'm explaining this very well....


----------



## hlynn

lisaf, my dr always checks mine 7 days after my positive opk..but i know that i dont ovulate that exact day..she should know that too right? :wacko: so u think even though its prolly more like 5-6dpo and she tells me i ovulated that its right?


----------



## cranberry987

I wonder what definition they use for Ovulating, my Dr told me that I ovulated with a Progesterone lvl of 12 (should be 30), but it seems theres ovulation, then good or bad ovulation.


----------



## lisaf

hlynn said:


> lisaf, my dr always checks mine 7 days after my positive opk..but i know that i dont ovulate that exact day..she should know that too right? :wacko: so u think even though its prolly more like 5-6dpo and she tells me i ovulated that its right?

some people ovulate within 12 hours of a positive OPK, so 7 days after is usually ok. If your level is supposed to be 30 for ovulation, and it hits 28, thats is actually great and may just be off because of the day... if it hits 32, then you know its fine for sure because even if it was off by a day, you know you at least got up that high and that it was probably still at least 30 the next day.

I'd ask for the results of the tests, because my GYN admitted my numbers were low (equivalent of 19.50 for the UK) but said that it meant I ovulated. Since my temp rose and I got AF within a normal luteal phase its clear I DID ovulate, but that is not a normal progesterone level for post-ovulation.
So its always good to know the yes/no for if you ovulated, but also good to know the number itself. 

Cranberry - Disclaimer - lol - I'm not doctor, this is just what I picked up from my research online or in talking to my doctors! :)
In the US, our numbers are a little different so I'll do the conversion and use UK numbers... (for those that are curious, US numbers are about 1/3 UK numbers... so our normal is 10, in the UK its 30)
My GYN said anything 15 or higher indicates ovulation, but that normal would be 30. When I switched to my FS he said that current research indicates that anything above 9 indicates ovulation.... lower than that and you probably didn't ovulate.

The problem with ovulating with low progesterone, is a few issues... your egg might not have been very healthy/big, your lining may not be adequately prepared for implantation since progesterone is important in making that lining nice and hospitable, and lastly, that you are much much closer to shedding your lining. The drop in progesterone triggers your lining to shed... so if your progresterone is hovering just above the point that would make it shed, you may see spotting, and normal fluctuations up and down could put you into the danger zone for shedding even if something is implanting.
If your progesterone is low because your corpus luteum is small or its giving up too soon... you may not have enough time for implantation to happen and communicate back with your body.


----------



## hlynn

man i wish my dr would tell me the numbers..alls they do is call and say i did or didnt..probably because she knows ill be obsessed with numbers :haha: she did say i ovulated this month though, i got a positive opk on wednesday the 23rd..but im assuming i ovulated the next day, since i dont temp im not too sure, but a week later on wednesday i got a progesterone test and the dr said i ovulated, so its safe to assume i ovulated close to my + opk right?


----------



## lisaf

hlynn - hmm, lol... not too sure on that one really! Even temps aren't perfect at determining ovulation... they get you about 1 day closer to the guess/estimation than OPKs might... but thats only for the women who surge 48 hours before their temp rises (like me)... for those that ovulate 12 hours after their surge, OPKs work great.
It can take a while for temps to rise too, you know?

If you got a positive OPK, the doc says you ovulated, and if you get AF within 17 days of that OPK, then YES you did ovulate :)
Just doesn't help you figure out if your progesterone was strong enough, lol.
And obsessing about numbers CAN be bad... but my GYN thought I was too hung up on the numbers and my FS agreed with me that the low numbers were a concern... so I'd rather have the information in my hands and get to decide for myself...


----------



## hlynn

i really wish i would temp, but i just cant lol i never wake up at the same times or sleep at the same times, i just think it would be a disaster lol..i just do opks, i do usually get really bloated, crampy and sore the day of or after my +..if i dont get my bfp this month i will be going to an RE, so i think that i will get a lot more answers and what not, my ob said that alls she needs to refer me is proof of open tubes (which i have) and a normal SA and then i get to go to an RE..so since this is my 6th round on clomid and no pregnancy..im just waiting for AF to come..uuugghhh i just wish getting pregnant was easier!


----------



## lisaf

those dang teenagers make getting pregnant look so easy, don't they? :rofl:


----------



## hlynn

lol yes they do..miss one bc pill and get pregnant..haha i WISH! i just wanna know if im pregnant! and its making it harder cuz i *think* im 15dpo today but now im not sure..if i ovulated the day after my + opk then im 15dpo..but now im like ahh what if i ovulated later?


----------



## lisaf

have you tested?


----------



## hlynn

noooo lol im a big ol chicken! i have tried talking myself IN to testing but i just cant..i just keep saying nope its gonna be negative and then im gonna cry..and then ill cry again when af comes..id rather just cry when i see af instead of bfn..hehe..im scared


----------



## lisaf

lol, I always looked at it like this... if its BFN, then I was already being pessimistic anyway, and it kind of lets me down easy... if its BFP though, I get to know ASAP and start being happy (though in reality you just start worrying :dohh:). The few times I decided to wait on testing, I got SO nervous my hands were shaking and there was one time I almost threw the test in the trash without even looking because I was too scared. When I tested every day, it was like 'eh, another BFN' and it would get sadder towards AF, but was never a big traumatic event, you know? And truly, every day I didn't test, I'd overanalyze every sensation and get my hopes wildly up so that when it was BFN, it was a huge blow.
I'd use my BFNs as a bit of a reality check... like 'ok, I may be having a touch of heartburn, but if I was pregnant enough to have heartburn, I'd be pregnant enough to get a positive test, so its probably not related... or ok, maybe it IS related, but if my test tomorrow is negative, then I'll know today's heartburn was unrelated'

Not that my way of thinking would work for everyone, lol! Just how my mind works!
I kept clinging to the hope that I might be pregnant and wanted to know ASAP.

Will you test tomorrow? :)


----------



## hlynn

yeah i know, i have actually tried both ways (been ttc for awhile..17 months if she shows this month) and i can actually do either way..ive starting testing at 10dpo before and yes it does kind of make it easier when af shows..but idk i just hate seeing so many bfns..i kind of wish i starting testing this month just so i would know..but since i didnt im really scared to test..i honestly got my hopes up this month just because i didnt have all the usual symptoms i think are sure signs af is coming..so i got my hopes up..but now im just more nervous than anything..i usually NEVER get my hopes up..i havent had such a positive-thinking month since our 1st month when i just knew it was gonna happen right away :dohh:
i was planning to wait until sunday to test..ugh idk if i should tomorrow or not :wacko:


----------



## lisaf

lol, its up to you, just remember, I'm a junkie trying to push everyone else to test :haha:


----------



## hlynn

the reason i was gonna wait til sunday is because then ill be (from what im guessing) 17dpo and my lp has gone as long as 16 days before but never farther than that..i usually get spotting on 15dpo (little bit) and then full af at 16dpo..so thats why i wanted to wait til 17dpo because then at least ill be "late" iykwim..i am dying to test though but im so scared lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well look i got my + opk wooppp got pains in my legs and big coldsore on my lip x x x heres a pic
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0133.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Quaver

lisaf said:


> lol, I always looked at it like this... if its BFN, then I was already being pessimistic anyway, and it kind of lets me down easy... if its BFP though, I get to know ASAP and start being happy (though in reality you just start worrying :dohh:).

Good idea:thumbup:
I usually test at 10DPO, it's always BFN of course, but then there's still a chance it's too early, but that usually keeps me from testing until AF arrives:blush:


caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls how are you all well look i got my + opk wooppp got pains in my legs and big coldsore on my lip x x x heres a pic

Good luck:sex: :happydance:


----------



## baby.wishing

hi caz good luck looks like we are really close in days i got my +opk yesterday x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110311-00057.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## caz & bob

woopp we can be cycle buddies hun wooppp x x x


----------



## baby.wishing

Well we are close enough to be hun x


----------



## snl41296

baby.wishing said:


> Well we are close enough to be hun x

:happydance::happydance: nice and dark looked just like mine. :happydance: I DTD the day I got it :thumbup: not too far ahead to u and caz :happydance:


----------



## baby.wishing

Looks there is a few of us really close this cycle snl


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls another nice opk sex again woopp dinner on starving sunny here i will put my washing on the line x x x


----------



## cranberry987

Hi all

CD 4 now and finished my period yday, super weird bleed - crazy heavy but was only two days at least.

I had what Im sure is EWCM today but its far too early weird one tho - might go have a quick bonk just in case, cant hurt can it!

Not long til my scan now! Its a week tomorrow. Not that confident that my follicles will be mature on cd12 tbh as Ive OV'd on CD19 these last two months. Ah well.

Anyone know what exactly they do on these monitored cycles? And what do they do if they find things arent as they should be?


----------



## caz & bob

cranberry good luck on this cycle hun x x x


----------



## daviess3

Hi girls feel bit down today!! day after feel at a lose!! Dunno what to do gotta wait few months to get results back as to why i keep mc, anyone no anything about recurrent mc? 
Oh girls u no when u feel so shit u just dunno how to pick urself up an try again!! Or even pick urself up!! x


----------



## mrphyemma

I know the feeling well honey. You are bound to feel like you do, even now I have good days and bad. I don't know much about recurrent mc's but I do know a few ladies on here who have had lots of losses and gone on to have healthy pregnancies. I think there is a recurrent mc thread somewhere. I hope you can get the help you need to get your forever baby honey xx


----------



## LaPinska

just wondering how clomid changed everyones af.

i am cd 3 and im pretty sure it's gone. am just spotting the brown remnants now. my whole period this time was nothing but clots. no actual flow at all, just lots of thin red mucus and tons and tons of clots. totally not normal for me. is this normal with clomid???


----------



## lisaf

clomid can make af lighter... and if you start taking the tablets before AF is gone it can make it totally disappear.


----------



## LaPinska

ah k. when i told dh it was gone he was like "wtf?? then it wasn't a period." im like yeah.. it is.. lol. i figured it was just from the clomid. im not taking it again though not for a while from now. dont wanna use up my chances!


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Hi girls feel bit down today!! day after feel at a lose!! Dunno what to do gotta wait few months to get results back as to why i keep mc, anyone no anything about recurrent mc?
> Oh girls u no when u feel so shit u just dunno how to pick urself up an try again!! Or even pick urself up!! x

BIG :hug: we are all here for u BIG :hug:


----------



## 35_Smiling

daviess3 said:


> Hi girls feel bit down today!! day after feel at a lose!! Dunno what to do gotta wait few months to get results back as to why i keep mc, anyone no anything about recurrent mc?
> Oh girls u no when u feel so shit u just dunno how to pick urself up an try again!! Or even pick urself up!! x

OMG Davies, I am so sorry hun. I have you in my prayers love. I know what you mean. I had two back to back Feb.14, 2010 and Feb.19, 2011. I don't have a clue what this happens to us. I hope you will have answers soon. :hugs:

Just popping in to show my support to you. gosh....:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hello everyone...i was just popping in on Daviess. I hadn't read back but I want to say hello to everyone!

As for me I am doing okay. I have a lot of work to do still but thus far on my mid-terms I received the following:
Communications & Presentations: B+
Business Mathematics: A
Intermediate Bookkeeping A
College Writing: F:cry: I didn't do the exam,:dohh: but thank god this wouldn't show up on my transcript:happydance:. I am sure my final grade will be either B or B-. We will see in April.

Thus far my GPA: 3.167

Well I will check you all soon. Love ya!:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## cranberry987

A friend of mine has had a number of MC, shes been pregnant 7 times but she did manage to carry one to full term with no problems whatsover. Shes had the chromasome tests and they didnt find much. They now have her on progesterone as shes pregnant again and fingers crossed for this one. 

Its horribly hard isnt it, it will happen tho, just gonna be a bit harder than anyone would have liked. Take care and look after yourself then get back on the horse :) :hugs:

Oh and I have a journal now - link in my sig, would love some stalkers :)


----------



## monalisa81

Hi ladies,
First of all baby dust to you all!!
This is my 13 th month TTC#1 and my first cycle of clomid.
I used to ovulate by myself but doctor prescribed 100 mg clomid days 4-8 to increase egg quality 
This is CD 20 and my temps are high and low since CD9 and no positive OPK yet.
Can clomid cause me not ovulate at all? I'm so frustrated, you all have clomid experience. Did something like this happened to anyone or any thoughts?
Thanks in advance


----------



## cranberry987

You might just ovulate later than normal, Ive read ppl say its happened to them. Keep BDing just in case you miss OV on the opk tho!


----------



## baby.wishing

Hi ladies hope everyone is ok my chart is really starting to frustrate me I don't know when I o this cycle everything seems so messed up I took the positive opk out of my chart from cd14 because ff was saying I o on that day but I didn't get a true positive until cd15 and I usually o the day after my opk so o on cd14 aint possible what do u think and thanks in advance x x


----------



## winston83

Pissed off today still no af so went to docs see if I could get somthing to bring it on what I got was a lecture about not interfering with nature and my body has done this for a reason so blah blah blah came home and rang fs nurse but she is away for 2 weeks so I'm still stuck waiting grrrrrr rant over sorry xx
I'm cd 49 today so not happy !!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls got another + opk 3 now so dont no when i am going to o i will just have to keep having :sex: haha winston that was bad they should of give you somethink to help it come you dont half get some funny people about x x x


----------



## cranberry987

Some people in the medical profession are just useless. My Dr swore blind that as I was having periods it meant that I ovulated. Which is just plain WRONG. Your body may have done it for a reason but its a wrong reason. pft.

It is frustrating, but definitely not the answer you would get from everyone. Is there anyone the FS nurse has covering? Maybe try call them, I cant believe that nothing gets done while theyre on holiday.


----------



## tmc97138

Daviss: So sorry hon. :( I wouldn't wish that on anyone but you seem to be hanging in there and being very strong. Hugs. 

Hylnn: You're killing me! Did you test yet?? Sunday was 14 dpo for me (CD29) and usually my period start date. No AF yet. I am in shock. I did take a test this morning and BFN. I don't know how much longer I can tell myself it might be too early to test. I am still hanging onto a shred of hope.

Good luck Baby.Wishing!! Love those smileys. 
And good luck to everyone else on a new cycle.


----------



## lisaf

Hlynn - have to agree with tmc.... you're killing me here!! :) Did you test yet? Hoping you got a BFP and just haven't been on here because you're happy celebrating with your OH..

tmc - ugh, that sucks!! :( Sorry you got a BFN this morning. There is still hope, but its hard to keep it up when you're that many dpo.

winston - that is total BS! "Nature's way" is for you to have a cycle every 28 days... clearly nature isn't exactly doing things right by you already. I had one doctor treat me that way and I switched to one who agreed right away that clearly things weren't working right.


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

:witch: got hlynn :( shes off for a bit while they get ready for the next step. Dont think she'd mind me updating you.


----------



## lisaf

thanks cranberry :( Was afraid that was the result with no news from her... :(


----------



## caz & bob

aw tell her sorry :af: got her fx next cycle x x x


----------



## tmc97138

cranberry987 said:


> Hi
> 
> :witch: got hlynn :( shes off for a bit while they get ready for the next step. Dont think she'd mind me updating you.

What a bummer. I hate when AF waits that long to show. GRRR.


----------



## tmc97138

AFM: Still no sign of AF. My doctor said if my period doesn't show up by Thursday morning then he will order a blood test. I think because I didn't get a positive OPK this month and we don't know the exact date of ovulation it could still be too soon. (Or that's what I'm telling myself).


----------



## winston83

You should have saw his face when I said well I have pcos u would think I had just said I practise voodoo and I curse your ignorant arse lol gna see if I can see a different doctor one that was actually trained in the last 5 years lol


----------



## lisaf

lol winston! Hope you can switch to someone else!


----------



## mrphyemma

Win, I think your gp went to the same school of medicine as my gynae. So bloody old fashioned it is unreal. When I said I charted my temps I may aswell have said I get my ouija board and crystal ball out at night, the look he gave me!


----------



## sarlar

hey ladies! just started back on clomid today! my first month on 100 mg!


----------



## winston83

Just pissin me off I can't start my next clomid until af comes dnt get me wrong am enjoying the fact I haven't had to stop gettin jiggy lol but with only 2 cycles left I really want to crack on if you no what I mean xx


----------



## caz & bob

salar good luck hun i will be starting 100mg if af comes this month x x x


----------



## cranberry987

Sarlar, looks like our cycles will be about the same this month :) Good luck with the increased dose, did you OV at all on 50?


----------



## sarlar

thanks for the good luck ladies. I did OV on 50 mg, but was not successful after 5 tries. my dr. thinks the dose was just not high enough to make it happen even though i was technically ovulating on 50. 

winston, hope af comes soon!


----------



## McMummy

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in to see how everyone is getting on... Where is everyone in their cycle?

I'm on cd15 today, expecting/hoping to ovulate between Thursday and Saturday so fingers crossed I'll get a nice positive OPK in the next couple of days....Just a bit worried that I'm getting false hope each month, because although I am getting +ve OPKs I may just be having an LH surge but not actually releasing an egg? :wacko:

:dust: to all xxx


----------



## winston83

Hiya mcmummy I'm miles off my cycle currently cd50:-(


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well my opk are lighter now so think i am 2dpo or 3 dpo woopppp x x x x


----------



## tmc97138

Hey Ladies. Just thought I would update. AF showed last night. :nope:
Start my 4th round of 50mg Clomid tomorrow if all goes well. My doc is out of the office today. I won't probably be on much today. I just want a day to cry and not have to pretend to be positive. 

On top of that another bump in the process of us buying our house yesterday. Hear back today if things are back on track or if we should just move on. Needless to say, yesterday was not a good day. 

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies so happy to see everyone on here recently :)
Soo sorry TMC hun we know exactly what you mean by putting on your game face.

I don't know if I told you all or not but I did do my last 100mg of Clomid although my tubes are clear and all I just wanted to up our chances this month in hopes of possibly having a 2011 baby :) I told dh that I took them and he was worried at first because Clomid makes me very moody and just unbearable at times, parnoid lol and I absolutely HATE being on it and how it makes me feel dear God I just want to be pregnant and I'll do whatever it takes as long as my head is not spinning around I will take it.
This is my last month and my FS will not prescribe it because he thinks now that my tubes are unblocked I should be fine. BUT, after two years of Actively ttc .....I just want to do whatever it takes so I don't have to fork out my savings for IVF. ahhhh rant over

Soooo sorry for the BFN's ladies hang in there, enjoy a few drinks while you can, and let's get busy!!!!! 

Love you All!


----------



## caz & bob

smile is the side affects stronger hun x x x


----------



## McMummy

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well my opk are lighter now so think i am 2dpo or 3 dpo woopppp x x x x

Good Luck! Are you feeling confident that you did enough BDing? I love the start of the 2WW where you feel like this really could be your month. :winkwink: xx


----------



## winston83

Sat now crying coz of a stupid comment some woman in the shop made how sad I am lol old woman aww congratulations when's baby due 
Me same date as yours
Old woman I'm not pregnant
Me neither am I thanks for brightening my day with the fact I'm fat 
Fed up . Com !!!!


----------



## winston83

&#58390;&#57433;&#58390;&#57433;&#58390;&#57433;&#58390;&#57433;&#58390;&#57433;&#58390;&#57433;&#58390;&#57433;


----------



## mrphyemma

Winston, you are NOT fat!!! Jeez if you are fat I am RiK Wallers twin sister!! Take no notice of the demented old bat. I was once asked when my baby was due and I had to say "3 months ago actually". Hurts doesn't it? I like your quick quip tho "same day as yours". I'll remember that for next time! x


----------



## cranberry987

Stupid old woman with a lonely life trying to get involved with other ppls'. Well done on the comeback too! Id have thought of something to say hours later :)


----------



## caz & bob

McMummyTTC said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls hope your all well my opk are lighter now so think i am 2dpo or 3 dpo woopppp x x x x
> 
> Good Luck! Are you feeling confident that you did enough BDing? I love the start of the 2WW where you feel like this really could be your month. :winkwink: xxClick to expand...

i feel i have done enuf hun this month day off tonight the oh is having a few beers footballs on hope it gose quick for me hate 2ww x x x


----------



## caz & bob

winston the cheeky bitch i would of said you call in me fat and slapped her your not fat hun take no notice keep your chin up hun x x x x


----------



## baby.wishing

Hi everyone hope ur all ok caz looks like we are closer in days than we first thought x


----------



## McMummy

Winston - Daft old bat! My friend has a 2 year old baby boy and when we went for breakfast a couple of weeks ago the waitress asked if she wanted her eggs overdone... i.e with being weary of raw egg in pregnancy. :dohh:
People really don't think before they speak xxx

Caz & Bob - That's great that you feel like you're covered. Will keep everything crossed for you xx

DH and I have started using softcups this month, along with clomid, preseed and opks I think we're covering all bases!! :haha: xx


----------



## baby.wishing

morning everyone well im 4dpo today im gonna try not to test until af is late but im a poas addict so how long ill last i dont know my chart looks great and different if my temp goes any higher its gonna go off the chart i swear good luck to everyone and loads of :dust:


----------



## McMummy

baby.wishing said:


> morning everyone well im 4dpo today im gonna try not to test until af is late but im a poas addict so how long ill last i dont know my chart looks great and different if my temp goes any higher its gonna go off the chart i swear good luck to everyone and loads of :dust:

Lol I just love POASing!! Even when I know its waaaay to early...you just NEVER know :haha: You might just be that person to get :bfp: at 7dpo etc haha that's what I tell myself! And even when its :bfn: I don't care coz I think well 7dpo is far too early to be testing, it doesn't count. :dohh:

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well today afm had a good work out at the gym lost 7lb all together woopp x x x


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Anyone whos been depressed on Clomid, has it just lasted while youre taking the meds or does it generally carry on whole cycle? Quite bad this month and not sure I can cope if its going to carry on for weeks.


----------



## Jocr

cranberry987 said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone whos been depressed on Clomid, has it just lasted while youre taking the meds or does it generally carry on whole cycle? Quite bad this month and not sure I can cope if its going to carry on for weeks.

Hi cranberry - Ive been having a rough time on it this month too (2nd month) - how many months have you had?
I must say that my low mood, anxiety & stress levels :growlmad: have been pretty bad with it this month but feel ok today (so far).
For me it has lasted most of the cycle for instance last month I had a lot of movement and aches and pains in my abdomen but this month it has been less of that and more of the emotional side :grr:.

Big hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

Just 2nd cycle - think Im going to have to go back on my antidepressants if its going to carry on, I know it increases chances of MC, but I cant sit inside crying like this all the time.


----------



## Jocr

How many months worth were you given and what mg? Mine are 50mg so quite low and they have made me feel bad enough!
To be honest I dont think I will have my 3rd batch next month its just not worth the stress or emotional crap that I get with it.
Also maybe because its our 2nd month is why we are feeling it more, maybe it has kinda built up in our systems?
:hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

Have 4 months at 100mg, not sure why but he didnt want to start me on 50mg. Im going back after 3 to get tubes checked. Paying for a monitored cycle and if its not working Im going to ask about switching to other meds I think. You might be right about things building up tho, just have to struggle through this month and hope things improve after AF I suppose.


----------



## lisaf

cranberry - my depression only lasted for a week or so... for me, I took clomid days 3-7 and the depression would start in about day 7 and last until ovulation. Made it REALLY hard to make sure we BD'd... but I'd bounce back again after ovulation... just in time for the rollercoaster of the 2ww of course :dohh:


----------



## baby.wishing

I girls sorry to jump in on my first 2 cycles of clomid 50mg my mood swings and my emotional outbursts were out of control but they only lasted while I was taking the pills but this cycle of 100mg I've had nothing I've felt great all cycle x x


----------



## cranberry987

Hopefully Ill be similar then, its cd7 today and up til now its been weepy, today its a lot worse. husband said I was weepy until about cd10 last month. No point going on meds as they take 6 weeks to work, but I think next month Im gonna take a week off from cd6.

Self medicating with ER and Twixes, was trying to stick to diet, but gave in.


----------



## baby.wishing

Hi lisa I've got my cd21 bloods tomorrow but I will only be 5dpo not 7 have you any ideas how that will effect my numbers my charts looks great I've never seen my temps so high but that means nothing I guess x


----------



## lisaf

baby.wishing said:


> Hi lisa I've got my cd21 bloods tomorrow but I will only be 5dpo not 7 have you any ideas how that will effect my numbers my charts looks great I've never seen my temps so high but that means nothing I guess x

If your number hits the 'good' level, then it doesn't matter that it was done early. If its a little low, (like a 26 instead of a 30) then you might still be totally fine. If its super low (like a 15) then you definitely ovulated, but it would be very unlikely you got up to 30 by 7dpo.
Hope that helps a little.
FX'd its 30 or higher though, then you have nothing to worry about!! :)


----------



## cranberry987

baby.wishing said:


> Hi lisa I've got my cd21 bloods tomorrow but I will only be 5dpo not 7 have you any ideas how that will effect my numbers my charts looks great I've never seen my temps so high but that means nothing I guess x

Hi

If you look at https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Progesterone_during_menstrual_cycle.png you can see in general what average lvls are each dpo


----------



## lisaf

lol, only problem with that chart is that it seems to include non-ovulatory women! Only some of that light green on the bottom might be ovulatory and none of the bottom yellow would be ovulatory.
Great resource though! :)


----------



## keepsmiling

Does anyone no if I van use a opk tomorrow evening
I took climid cd 2-6 early in the morning like 7.00am
and I'm gettin ewcm which I had yesterday and today so tomorrow wil be cd 8 
any ideas x


----------



## cranberry987

Bit early I'd say. Poas can't hurt tho


----------



## keepsmiling

just wondered vos some sites say 2-3 days after last pill and it wil be 2 days
and the ewm is throwing me abit x


----------



## tmc97138

keepsmiling said:


> Does anyone no if I van use a opk tomorrow evening
> I took climid cd 2-6 early in the morning like 7.00am
> and I'm gettin ewcm which I had yesterday and today so tomorrow wil be cd 8
> any ideas x

My doctor says to start using OPK's about three days after finishing your last pill. If you feel like you need to what will it hurt? Cost a few extra bucks for the extra test but it will give you peace of mind. Nothing wrong with that.

Cranberry- I haven't felt like I was super depressed. I think just normal hormones for the process we are all going through. I would stick to taking it as long as you can. My first month I was a complete basketcase, cried everyday. But now I have mellowed out a bit. Good luck girlie. Hang in there.

AFM: Today is pill one of my 4th round of 50mg clomid. I am taking my pills on 3-7. I will start my OPK's on 10 and am going in for monitoring on CD 12 to see how i'm progressing. This is my first month being monitored, but it makes me feel optimistic that I'm not being ignored. Today is a new day, so i'm trying to keep a good attitude and have faith that the plan for my life is unfolding and it will happen at the right time. (Although sometimes I just want to punch that saying in the face!) lol.


----------



## keepsmiling

Idunbo of it wil give a false reading I I do it tonorrw x


----------



## Smile4me

Cranberry hun I totally understand where you are coming from, there were many many months I had such weird pains, odd twinges, HORRIBLE mood swings and just all around not happy with myself or anyone around me.... however I decided this cycle to do things for myself so I got a tanning package for six months, and if I get pregnant they will place it on hold but i figured I can't stop putting things off.... I started working out at work we have a gym and when I work from home like today, I walked/jogged four miles. My point is to do things for yourself, get your mind off of things go shopping, get your nails done, get a new do... ya know just make yourself feel good hun :)

Clomid is a nasty nasty drug as far as side effects (IN MY OPINION) but it has worked for many women so to me its all worth it in the end if we ultimately get what we all so desire :) JUST STAY ON HERE and get your emotions out, that's what we are all here for hun!


----------



## cranberry987

Today was just a shit day as I had classes booked at the gym and turned up and they had made a mistake and I wasn't booked and got kicked out. Also found out that best and pretty much only friend is ttc but has been lying to me about it. Sent me over the edge tbh. Had a nice day planned, gym swim lunch with colleague. Instead I spent all day crying eating maltesers and watching ER. 

Starting to feel cursed. Even if we get pregnant will our lives still end up shit in the balance of things.


----------



## caz & bob

aw cranberry big big :hugs: hun we will all get awer :bfp: s hun keep your chin up x x x


----------



## Jacq1980

Hey everyone! Just started to read all the posts, bit of background for me...

I'm 30 dh 31 - TTC for 21/2 years - Actively 12 months - Diagnosed with PCOS - Annovulation issues. Started Clomid 50mg in Dec - First round successful ov on d14, had a month off, second round successful ov on d14...but didnt BD on the ov day as all became a bit stressful on demand!

So 3rd round all ready bd every other day and no ov and I'm now on d20. Gutted...

Has this happened to anyone else?? I may go up to 100mg when af shows, just feel like it's never going to happen!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all just got back from a lovely morning walk down the woods and the dam and back with the oh and my 3 dogs loved it woke me up x x x


----------



## Jocr

cranberry987 said:


> Have 4 months at 100mg, not sure why but he didnt want to start me on 50mg. Im going back after 3 to get tubes checked. Paying for a monitored cycle and if its not working Im going to ask about switching to other meds I think. You might be right about things building up tho, just have to struggle through this month and hope things improve after AF I suppose.


Someone told me about Femara - to ask for that as apparently does the same kind of thing but without so many side effects.


----------



## caz & bob

yes hun thats true if your doc or ffs will give it you x xx x


----------



## cranberry987

oO. Just found this on a fertility app. 

Need a sign that you're ovulating? Look no further than your cervical mucus. When you're fertile, cervical mucus (CM) tends to form a circle on your panties. On the non-fertile days of your cycle, CM tends to show up as a line or rectangle on your underwear.

Will be checking for circles!


----------



## mrphyemma

Good tip Cranberry! x

I am Cd13 and should be ovulating in the next few days. Getting a bit down about it though as I'm getting twinges on the left as per usual and that is my blocked side :(


----------



## cranberry987

I've read that you can get twinges on either side and it doesn't necessarily have to come from the side which is oving.


----------



## Smile4me

Em hun can they unblock the tube?

Circles huh .... Great not only do we find ourselves reaching up there for our cervix like mad women, now we are going to look for ring around the panties... ha!!!!!


----------



## cranberry987

Probably better looking in the childcare part of the forum


----------



## mrphyemma

Hmmm bit suspicious!!!


Verna, I don't think they will unblock the tube for me. Maybe if I was paying privately. The gynae said it has probably been blocked all along and I have conceived my three children with only one tube. I'm not convinced, I think it might be a recent blockage as I got pregnant at the drop of a hat with the other three and it took 2 years to get my last BFP. Hope I aren't another two years!!!!!!!!


----------



## winston83

Hiya girls how's it going today xxxx
Cd52 sigh xx


----------



## daviess3

Hi girls how we doing?? I saw gp today got my referal today, wonder how long that will take!!!!! Also just to finish me off got a bladder/water infection!! Yippee just incase my poor bits felt like having a sex life!! LOL gotta laugh or i will cry!! Hope were all good!
Winston how many days hun?? OMG will doc not give u anything?? xx


----------



## winston83

daviess3 said:


> Hi girls how we doing?? I saw gp today got my referal today, wonder how long that will take!!!!! Also just to finish me off got a bladder/water infection!! Yippee just incase my poor bits felt like having a sex life!! LOL gotta laugh or i will cry!! Hope were all good!
> Winston how many days hun?? OMG will doc not give u anything?? xx

Nope he dnt believe in interfering with nature I'm trying to get in to see another doc but it's really hard to get an appointment sorry you got an infection god really takes the piss xxxx


----------



## cranberry987

Winston-any idea if you ov'd this cycle? Was it a clomid cycle? Def keep plugging for a different dr. Is it gp? They're generally useless so keep looking Til you find one who does what you want

And boo to bladder inefections. Hope it doesn't last too long. Make sure to drink plenty of fluids, at least you have something to pee out then rather than a tinkle. A (disgusting) tip from me is sit in the bath with the telly all evening if you can. And just pee every 5 secs. Or put a towel in your pants and pee- hard to do as were trained so well not to wet ourselves. The actual amount of pee is minimal tho. Had a horrible bladder infection on my honeymoon and 10 hr roadtrips to deal with >< can make it a bit more comfortable as at least then you're not going oooo I need the loo but theres no point going, just let it flow! Hehe

Quite down this morning, better than last few days, think it's just normal down feeling rather than clomid depression now. Apologised to friend for having a go at her and she hasn't replied so seems that's that then. Cd12 US on Monday, rly hope the follicles are matureish but I Rly doubt they will be


----------



## daviess3

OMG dont believe in interfering with nature is the worst thing someone can say to us in these situations i bet u had steam coming out ur ears!! I would of said do you wear deoderant or does that interfere with nature to!! Give him a complex lol! Deffo go see another doc hun thats not on! All shit i have been through im very fortunate my gp will give me whatever i want! Very lucky in that respect only downside is i have to do the research he gives me the meds!! 

I like ur comment takes the piss!! Haha literally hun!! Was bit better last night though so fxd its going! 

X


----------



## monalisa81

Hi ladies,
I have a question for you. :flower:
This is my first cycle of clomid. (100 mg days 4-8)
Today is CD 24 and yesterday I had a bad headache for hours, couldn't eat dinner, tried to eat some cake but had nausea and threw up. This morning I took a FRER and it was BFN.
Did any of you had nausea and threw up while taking clomid? this is so frustrating. Any thoughts?


----------



## cranberry987

Well, I dunno if it's related but I get pms while on clomid which kinda makes sense if you think about it as hormones are so high etc. But my pms seems to be three days of evening sickness and other pmsy things. So I wouldn't be surprised if it was just your hormone lvls, but this could be because of AF approaching OR pregnancy. No way to tell Til AF is due I'm afraid


----------



## baby.wishing

Morning everyone hope everyone is ok so I'm 6dpo today starting to get nervous now about testing never been nervous before I was going to wait until af was late but don't think I can hold out that long fx for a bfp this cycle x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good am going my oh bils 50th tonight woopp x x x


----------



## Jocr

Baby Wishing - Im just as bad, it wont hurt to test after 7 days or so. Its just too exciting - good luck 

Cranberry - Are you feeling a bit better today then earlier in the week ? I hope so & good advice re wee infections.

Monalisa - no sickness for me on clomid and if anything it makes me eat more and more :munch::munch:I suppose it effects us all diferently.

If you fancy a laugh read on.......

Im on CD14 and ladies you would have wet yourself laughing at me last night with my first attempt of using the soft cup after :sex:!
I put it in whilst still in bed to avoid losing any :spermy: and I wasnt sure if it was in where it should be. As it went in it kinda dissapeared and I paniked so much I felt sick - I thought it was lost forever!:dohh: After about 10 minutes of trying to relax and go to sleep with it in. I had to ask DH to get it out as I couldnt reach it .... what a hoo haa. I had images of having to go to A& E to get the bloody thing out :haha: By the time DH got it out (that was touch and go) I think he managed to get most of the :spermy: out with it!
Oh well there is always the weekend for more :sex:

:hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

:rofl: @ Jocr with the soft cups! I remember opening my first one and gasping thinking no way is that thing fitting in there! I still panic a bit about fishing them out but can always feel the rim of the thing to pull it out. I got paranoid about using them though incase I was barring the way in for the spermies rather than barring the way out! :dohh:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

good evening ladies. I hope your all OK, just dropping in to say :hi: :hugs: sorry i havnt been on xx

Went for my follie scan today and i have a 22mm on my left ovary so bought some ovuation tests and im going to start them tomorrow. im going on holiday sunday to turkey, so im hoping that it relaxes me over my ovulation period and I concieve this cycle.. FX 

lots of love xxx


----------



## katertots

Yall are cracking me up here, I got some softcups but I will be honest with you. I dont think i would be able to get it out of me if I put it in. I can barley reach my cervix to begin with. So I may not use them, lol! 

Cranberry, clomid gives me the worst mood swings and makes me so depressed. I take it on days2-6 at 50mg, and I am on my second cycle. I got in a fight with everyone while I took it, and I bake cakes for a living and told a friend of mine when she pissed me off on day 4 that I would not do her cake bc she was being a royal bi***! LOL! It was bad, after the last pill I was fine though. Whewwww.


----------



## cranberry987

Hi all. Still feeling quite down, but its just normal unhappy now rather than clinically depressed. Seems like everything just annoys me and I cant distract myself from just feeling crappy.

MrsG, what CD did you have your US on? How long do they think itll be before you OV?

Jocr, I cant even imagine how you would go about getting another person to get the softcup out - get the marigolds out!


----------



## Fritty

Cranberry I know how you feel!!! I started reflexolgoy this month and even though I am not a true believer I do feel clamer after having it, also I didn't seem to react to the clomid as bad month either. Of wll fingers crossed it helped in otherways aswell xx


----------



## cranberry987

oh thats such a good idea, just booked myself a hot stone massage for tmw night. £67 but 1.5 hrs and its just amazing https://www.relaxationcentre.co.uk/treatments/our-treatments/hot-stone-massage


----------



## Fritty

Nice, I have decided that its very important to pamper yourselves to relax - well thats what I keep telling the DH ha ha xx


----------



## rosababy

Hi, ladies! :hi: I just saw your thread about clomid. I'm on my first cycle of clomid. Doc put me on 100 mg...not sure why he skipped the 50 mg dosage, but whatever. I'm 10 dpo, no symptoms, but I've had every symptom in the book in the past with bfns each time. :shrug: The good news is I got the blood work back from my progesterone cd21 test and it was 19! It was only 8 last time, which is why I went on clomid.


----------



## cranberry987

My dr started me on 100mg too. Think it was because I dont have problems with cm and I'm youngish (32). Good news about your blood test :) fingers crossed then. When are you testing?


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi:


----------



## rosababy

cranberry987 said:


> My dr started me on 100mg too. Think it was because I dont have problems with cm and I'm youngish (32). Good news about your blood test :) fingers crossed then. When are you testing?

I'm 32, too! Well, I will be tomorrow. :cake: Thanks! I'm pretty happy about 19, especially since it's such a huge improvement from the last blood test. AF is due on the 24th, so I won't test any earlier than that. I hate bfns!! :wacko: What are you?


----------



## cranberry987

I'm only on cd10 still so aaaaages still to go. My prog was 12 last month - had always been <5 without meds so it's getting there but not fast enough!

Happy bday for tmw. Enjoy the cake :)


----------



## rosababy

Thanks! My dh always gets the cookie cakes for me. Yummmm!!!! 

I'm 11 dpo, and also feel like I have ages to go. :wacko: My luteal phase is usually 14-15 days, so I don't want to test before AF is due. I've heard that clomid might make the luteal phase longer, though, so I have to mentally prepare myself for that.

5-12 is moving in the right direction, though! Hopefully it gets higher each time until that bfp!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well i had a good night last night at my bils 50th party i was drunk woke up this morning zero hangover wooppp x x x


----------



## winston83

Hiya delila how are you xx
Glad u had a good night caz thumbs up to no hangover 
Seeing a's I am on cd 54 I think I shall be having a few alchpops tonight xx


----------



## caz & bob

well said i didn't have a hangover its hit me now i feel so ill x x x


----------



## LaPinska

hey girls just popped in to see how you all were doing. im not doing any fertility stuff this cycle. the chemical i had or whatever i thought wouldn't be much because it was soo early but turns out i am having to deal with the weirdest af ever. No flow just discharge and a ton of clots. Been going on for a week then yesterday i thoght it was over and then passed a slew of clots out of no where. Today passing some brown stringy crap that ive never seen before. My follow up appointment is next week and im really anxious to speak to the new gyno and tell her whats happened.


----------



## lisaf

LaPinska - definitely mention the strange AF after suspected chemical. They should be aware in case you need to be checked over.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good fresh this morning think i have got thrush just used some cream carnt wait for my sunday roast x x x


----------



## cranberry987

oh no! more hoohaa nonsense. hope the cream helps and that you can chill today


----------



## winston83

Is chillin with family watching some movies eating what I want coz am off to slimming world tomorrow gna shift this weight once and for all wish me luck lol x


----------



## caz & bob

goodluck winston i no you can do it i have eat crap all day but will burn it off tomoz at the gym dieting all week x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck Winston, if I lived closer I would come with you. I don't fancy joining up on my own but really need to shed a couple of stones. I like the fact you are having a blow-out before you join! xx


----------



## jordansmum

hiya every1 i havent been on here for ages but wud just like to let u all know that im pregnant after our 4th attempt on clomid so happy but very scared ;-) xxx


----------



## lisaf

congrats!!!!


----------



## jordansmum

thanks i dont know what group to join now could you recomend 1 plz x


----------



## snl41296

hi All I am here to say I got AF again 2 days early again like last month. Its killing me month after month. Friday March 25th is our FS apt. lets hope I get answers. I still think its DH :cry:


----------



## winston83

Congratulations jordansmum that's great news maybe try clomid graduates xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm dont no what dpo i am ha xx xx


----------



## Jocr

mrphyemma said:


> :rofl: @ Jocr with the soft cups! I remember opening my first one and gasping thinking no way is that thing fitting in there! I still panic a bit about fishing them out but can always feel the rim of the thing to pull it out. I got paranoid about using them though incase I was barring the way in for the spermies rather than barring the way out! :dohh:

:haha: funny isnt it! Panic sets in and you think OMG :blush:
Thats exactly what I thought - how do I know that Im not blocking the cervix as im not 100% sure its sitting where it should be??? Oww its not easy on us is it xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Not easy at all Jocr and to top it all my seven year old daughter came waltzing downstairs at the weekend with a softcup over each ear like Pat Butcher asking what they were. What do you say? :dohh:

Congratulations to jordansmum!! :happydance:

Afm I think I O'd over the weekend. Not entirely sure what day as I had no opk's this cycle and ff hasn't given me crosshairs yet but I did have pains late Thursday and also on Friday. I'm hoping for Friday as we totally cocked up (excuse the pun) the BDing this weekend as we were so busy. Praying for a miracle again. x


----------



## lisaf

OMG emma that is tooooo funny with your daughter!! :rofl:


----------



## esperanzamama

CD 4 for me. Started 150mg on CD 3 (CD 3-7 this time).... uuughh will it ever end :)


----------



## cranberry987

Meh. Well, went for my CD12 Ultrasound and my largest follicle was 8mm. Had asked husband to write down numbers but he swore that she didnt say any, then i asked her again, and he didnt write them down! useless man. I think she said 2 at 8mm, 2 at 7, 1 at 5 and some smaller ones. This was my right ovary and there were 3 and 5mm ones still on my left ovary from last month I assume.

I ov'd at cd19 last month so based on that she thought they would probably get to about 16mm which I dont think its big enough :( I asked if there was anything they could do this cycle, but she said no. Just possibly injectables next month. 

My Dr is going to call me tmw, not sure what time so I have to be staring at my phone all day willing it to ring, last time they said he would call he didnt, his receptionist called the day after. 

I think whats probably going to happen tho is repeat the US in a few days, maybe Saturday, so that means our weekend away will have to be cancelled :(

Im sure Ive heard of ppl taking double doses of clomid in one cycle, pain in the arse that I have to wait for AF. Maybe he'll give me femura to bring her on, doubt it tho rly.

All this is just to get me bloody ovulating, theres not even any guarantee that I'll even catch the bloody egg. Pissed off. All these side effects this month and for NOTHING again. Useless body. Have to wait weeks for period now just so I can start another month of fail.


----------



## McMummy

Hi Ladies

Can you take a look at my OPKs and offer any suggestions as to what you think's gone on (hint LisaF :haha:)

I am on CD21 and so far no +ve OPK. I test every day at 2pm... Last Tues & Wed (cd15+16) I had a 2nd line, but not dark enough to be +ve.... so I fully expected it to get darker Thurs/Fri to be +ve...that's what has happened every other month... 
So imagine my horror & confusion when my OPK on Thursday was BLANK, not even a hint of a 2nd line. :shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::wacko::wacko:

SO I have two possible theories.... either had I tested later on Tues it would have been +ve OR my body geared up to ovulate and didn't manage it?!? 
If that's the case, will it try again or am I out for this month?

I am going to keep testing til I either get +opk or :witch: xxx

https://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc363/McMummyTTC/IMG00131-20110317-1421.jpg

https://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc363/McMummyTTC/IMG00137-20110318-1420.jpg


Sorry the pics are so huge! xx


----------



## caz & bob

the 6 th one down looks goodhun to me xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

the 6 th one down looks good hun to me xxxx


----------



## lisaf

(Lol, I got the hint! :) :haha:)
My opinion (for what that's worth) is that I don't think you missed your surge. Its possible if you have a really short surge, so if you get AF within 12-14 days then of course that was your surge. Is this a new brand for you? Do you usually get darker positives with this brand? If this is a new brand, it does increase the chances that you did surge and this brand just has a higher threshhold than you're used to.

I totally agree with continuing to test until AF shows or its positive. I wouldn't be surprised to see your line get darker again in a few days with a real surge. Not a prediction, but just something I've seen happen before to girls. If you have the option, a progesterone test 7 days from that last positive should indicate if you ovulated.
If you guys are not up for a lot of BDing, every 2-3 days should be enough until you see a positive OPK (offering that since me and DH don't have the highest libidos and burned out easy on BDing)

Totally frustrating though!!!

cranberry - UGH that is frustrating, I really hope they give you another follicle scan too! Sucks about losing your weekend away, but its really helpful to see exactly whats going on.


----------



## McMummy

Thanks Lisa... :thumbup:
Its the same brand I have always used (Ebay Cheapies) the past 5 months I've had a really clear build up to a +ve OPK, each day the line getting darker etc until I got a 'can't argue with that' big fat line....then fading away again within a couple of days.

I really hope I've not missed it (altho if I did Ov last week we BD plenty so would be covered) .... I'm wondering if I drank too much or not enough last Tues/Wed.

Guess I will just have to be patient :dohh::dohh: and wait and see what happens.... something will turn up sooner or later! xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I'm paying so they will do whatever. I think I'm done tho tbh. Can't do this any longer. Will just go to work come home eat dinner go to bed repeat.


----------



## lisaf

sooo frustrating, I understand! Thats one reason why I liked charting my temps... I was always paranoid that I'd miss my surge (which I did on my first round because the brand was not sensitive enough for me)... so the temps would at least tell me if I'd O'd. 
If the OPKs have always worked with totally obvious positives for you in the past, then I'd guess your body might have attempted to ovulate but failed and is gearing up again... thats what I hope anyway!


----------



## McMummy

Is that what usually happens though? Your body tries again?

I started charting my temp last Thurs but at the moment it's impossible to read or make sense of so will have to wait til I've charted a full cycle I guess xx


----------



## lisaf

hmm, yeah if you did ovulate after the possible Tues/Wed surge, then a chart starting on Thursday would not have caught a shift. If you haven't ovulated yet, its plenty of time to see a shift.

Often times your body will gear up a 2nd time... this is what often happens to women who are quite regular but suddenly have a long cycle. Of course we all ended up on clomid in the first place because our bodies weren't doing things they were supposed to, right? :dohh:
My June cycle (check it out on my BBT chart link) was natural and I ovulated later (my previous natural cycle and my clomid cycles all had me ovulating no later than CD18). I used to have all my charts there for viewing but it looks like FF took down my previous charts, lol, but my pattern that you see on my July cycle was VERY typical for me pre-ovulation.


----------



## McMummy

I'll have a look now Thanks....

I'm not convinced that I'm charting properly or that my temps are accurate to be honest as they seem to jump around...
The 1st day I didn't write it down and couldnt remember if it was 35.64 or 36.64.. I've charted it as the lower.... but if it was 36.64 then the chart would obv look very different xx

Here's my chart so far

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/McMummyTTC


----------



## lisaf

hmmmm, sooo hard to say without more data, but with those temps, it IS possible you ovulated on CD17 but your temp isn't very high yet. I know everyone's baseline varies. For me, it really could only be a CD19-20 ovulation with those temps (which doesn't make very much sense with your possible surge dates). I didn't have very high post-O temps either... 

Its all a guessing game unfortunately :( In hindsight it will make perfect sense though, :dohh:


----------



## rosababy

mrphyemma said:


> Not easy at all Jocr and to top it all my seven year old daughter came waltzing downstairs at the weekend with a softcup over each ear like Pat Butcher asking what they were. What do you say? :dohh:

:rofl: This is hilarious!! What did you do?!



cranberry987 said:


> Meh. Well, went for my CD12 Ultrasound and my largest follicle was 8mm. Had asked husband to write down numbers but he swore that she didnt say any, then i asked her again, and he didnt write them down! useless man. I think she said 2 at 8mm, 2 at 7, 1 at 5 and some smaller ones. This was my right ovary and there were 3 and 5mm ones still on my left ovary from last month I assume.

I'm sorry, cranberry. :hugs: Will they maybe up your dosage? I see you're already on 100 mg, but maybe 150 mg will do the trick??

McMummy, it is possible to gear up to O and then not O until later. I've had that a few cycles. I had opks that were getting darker and darker, but never quite a positive. Then, they faded. A few days later, they came BACK and I finally got a positive. It was frustrating, but it DOES happen. Another thought is that you have a short surge, and you missed it. When I start to fade in, I start testing like 4 times a day. :blush: I usually catch it then! I also take it first thing in the morning when I'm testing several times. That's always when I get my +.


----------



## cranberry987

I think its injectables next, going to ask Dr about provera to restart this cycle, Im so depressed with the clomid and cant take 5 mins more let alone 3 weeks. Waiting for his call today.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all nice her today takeing the dogs round the field then going to put my washing on the line and chill x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

well wot a beautiful day girls

certaily cheers me up
im gettin lins on my opk nw and im cd 13 so hopin to ov in a few days by the weekend wud be good cos im off and so is hubby 

just hope we decide to ttc this month cos of all the things weve been goin thru lately x


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya

Spoken to my dr and he wanted to put me up to 150mg but I told him I was pretty depressed on the clomid so were trying injectables. Hopefully i can still lurk here but I might start an injectables club hehe
He did also say that this month wasn't a complete washout so I'm not sure Rly, maybe a crap ovulation still has hope? 
Feeling a bit more +ve now that I know the next step, will probably cost about £1000 next cycle with consultation, £400 for meds and 3 ultrasounds. Weekend away starts Thursday night I think so just waiting for my mood to lift now
Threatened to leave husband last night so he could get on with his life, changed mind about that but still quite down. 
One thing is that I still have two months worth of clomid pills left ao maybe I can sneakily take that when I'm ttc #2 to speed things up a bit ^^


----------



## Jocr

mrphyemma said:


> Not easy at all Jocr and to top it all my seven year old daughter came waltzing downstairs at the weekend with a softcup over each ear like Pat Butcher asking what they were. What do you say? :dohh:
> 
> Congratulations to jordansmum!! :happydance:
> 
> Afm I think I O'd over the weekend. Not entirely sure what day as I had no opk's this cycle and ff hasn't given me crosshairs yet but I did have pains late Thursday and also on Friday. I'm hoping for Friday as we totally cocked up (excuse the pun) the BDing this weekend as we were so busy. Praying for a miracle again. x

Pat Butcher - brilliant :haha:


----------



## keepsmiling

im on 150mg clomid after iffy ovs on the last cycle of 100
nw takin metformin to c if that helps at all
im def gunna ask for cd 21 bloods 
my last result was 17.7 so hoping it goes up to at least 30

on a good note opks gettin lnes nw and im cd 13 so stil quite early xx


----------



## Jocr

[FONT=&quot]McMummy  6 & 7 down look like positives to me. Have you thought about using the CBFM  expensive but there is no arguing/questions with its response.:thumbup:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Cranberry  Your body isnt useless hun, try not to be so hard on yourself. You are doing the best that you can, I know its doing your head in and its hard but look after yourself and try & believe (easier said than done I know:growlmad:). Glad the DR called you back at last.xx :flower: :hugs:
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Caz&Bob  Hi, its lovely here too but I'm at work. Nip round mine and stick my washing out :hangwashing:would you love. :haha:
[/FONT]


----------



## rosababy

cranberry987 said:


> Hiya
> 
> Spoken to my dr and he wanted to put me up to 150mg but I told him I was pretty depressed on the clomid so were trying injectables. Hopefully i can still lurk here but I might start an injectables club hehe
> He did also say that this month wasn't a complete washout so I'm not sure Rly, maybe a crap ovulation still has hope?
> Feeling a bit more +ve now that I know the next step, will probably cost about £1000 next cycle with consultation, £400 for meds and 3 ultrasounds. Weekend away starts Thursday night I think so just waiting for my mood to lift now
> Threatened to leave husband last night so he could get on with his life, changed mind about that but still quite down.
> One thing is that I still have two months worth of clomid pills left ao maybe I can sneakily take that when I'm ttc #2 to speed things up a bit ^^

Cranberry, I'm sorry you're so down. :hugs: Maybe the injectables will be more helpful. Did he say why he thought this month wasn't a complete washout? That's good to hear from the doc, at any rate! Your body isn't useless. Just give it some time. You'll get there.



keepsmiling said:


> im on 150mg clomid after iffy ovs on the last cycle of 100
> nw takin metformin to c if that helps at all
> im def gunna ask for cd 21 bloods
> my last result was 17.7 so hoping it goes up to at least 30
> 
> on a good note opks gettin lnes nw and im cd 13 so stil quite early xx

How do you know you had iffy o's on 100 mg? Did you have cd21? is 17.7 an iffy number? I had 19, and my doc was pretty happy with that. Maybe it was because it went up from 8, so that's a good rise, but maybe not enough? It's my first cycle on clomid, and I'm on 100 mg. Due to test any day now...just afraid of the bfn!


----------



## keepsmiling

ur in the us hun and things r different
hre it has to be over 30 to show ovulatin on a medicated cycle
i think in the us its over 10 xx


----------



## rosababy

keepsmiling said:


> ur in the us hun and things r different
> hre it has to be over 30 to show ovulatin on a medicated cycle
> i think in the us its over 10 xx

OH! Whew...that makes me feel better! I think it's over 15 here, so a 19 is good. Thanks for clearing that up! Where are you from?


----------



## keepsmiling

uk huni 

xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Thanks, Im aware Ive been v self centred this last week, thanks for your support and i hope I can repay it from now on.


----------



## rosababy

cranberry987 said:


> Thanks, Im aware Ive been v self centred this last week, thanks for your support and i hope I can repay it from now on.

It's okay to post about yourself! It's not self-centered. :hugs: I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## caz & bob

girls i have just done a zumba work out dvd and i am tierd now it hard my legs are killing x x x


----------



## cranberry987

Well done you! About 2 months ago I did the intro to the dvd where they taught you all the steps and it killed me! Was quite fun tho. Sacked off legs bums and tums tonight as had a cracking headache, continuing the good work on the diet by eating chocolate cake >)


----------



## caz & bob

haha i have eat crisp and a bar of chocolate we have to dont we we wouldn't work harder next time will we x x x


----------



## McMummy

rosababy said:


> McMummy, it is possible to gear up to O and then not O until later. I've had that a few cycles. I had opks that were getting darker and darker, but never quite a positive. Then, they faded. A few days later, they came BACK and I finally got a positive. It was frustrating, but it DOES happen. Another thought is that you have a short surge, and you missed it. When I start to fade in, I start testing like 4 times a day. :blush: I usually catch it then! I also take it first thing in the morning when I'm testing several times. That's always when I get my +.


Thanks that's what a friend of mine suggested, todays OPK had a very feint 2nd line to maybe just maybe I WILL ov this week instead :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## McMummy

Jocr said:


> [FONT=&quot]McMummy  6 & 7 down look like positives to me. Have you thought about using the CBFM  expensive but there is no arguing/questions with its response.:thumbup:
> [/FONT]

Hi, I have thought about buying a CBFM a few times but have got on fine with OPKs up until this month :dohh:
I have one more cycle on Clomid, than its Ovarian Drilling then IVF.... I might buy a CBFM after next month's clomid if still no :bfp: xx


----------



## McMummy

caz & bob said:


> girls i have just done a zumba work out dvd and i am tierd now it hard my legs are killing x x x

Love love love Zumba, I go twice a week to a class... wouldn't mind trying dvd tho xx


----------



## caz & bob

its brill hun it tired me out haha its very quick to hun x x x


----------



## honey08

:hi: does anyone buy clomid online just a question , my docs on the sick another doc wnt refer me to a gyne and im wanting to try it, i do O , anyone eles ? 

thnx


----------



## caz & bob

hi hun you found it then there all lovely on her they will help x x x


----------



## honey08

guna ask in a thread cos i wana order it 2night x


----------



## caz & bob

ok hun x x x


----------



## honey08

no one replies anyways :rofl:


----------



## cranberry987

A) it's been half an hour
B) you say you're going to buy online which I personally think is crazy so I'm not going to give you any advise to help you put yourself at risk


----------



## honey08

cranberry987 said:


> A) it's been half an hour
> B) you say you're going to buy online which I personally think is crazy so I'm not going to give you any advise to help you put yourself at risk



dnt reply with no responce to my question :? wanting to know who has HAD to buy it online :shrug:


----------



## rosababy

honey08 said:


> cranberry987 said:
> 
> 
> A) it's been half an hour
> B) you say you're going to buy online which I personally think is crazy so I'm not going to give you any advise to help you put yourself at risk
> 
> 
> 
> dnt reply with no responce to my question :? wanting to know who has HAD to buy it online :shrug:Click to expand...

I've searched and searched for the question...?! What is it that you want to buy?


----------



## cranberry987

No one has to buy it online. If ppl buy it online it's because they want it. Drs make decisions for reasons. If you don't like the decision then go to a different dr. Don't risk your health.


----------



## honey08

cranberry987 said:


> No one has to buy it online. If ppl buy it online it's because they want it. Drs make decisions for reasons. If you don't like the decision then go to a different dr. Don't risk your health.


doctors make there decsions for a reasion :rofl::lol:


----------



## honey08

rosababy said:


> honey08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cranberry987 said:
> 
> 
> A) it's been half an hour
> B) you say you're going to buy online which I personally think is crazy so I'm not going to give you any advise to help you put yourself at risk
> 
> 
> 
> dnt reply with no responce to my question :? wanting to know who has HAD to buy it online :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I've searched and searched for the question...?! What is it that you want to buy?Click to expand...



clomid


----------



## cranberry987

They make decisions based on their medical knowledge. If you disagree with your years of training then I'm sure you already know all the risks of clomid. As I said, some drs disagree and you can always get a second opinion. Ignoring information you're given is just dangerous. I'm not saying any more as you obv aren't interested. Just google it.


----------



## lace&pearls

Hey Guys, was hoping for some advice from clomid experts such as yourselves :) now first off, I'm sorry if this is a really stupid question! lol.. but it's on my mind. I'm on 100mg clomid which seems to be working, (50mg didn't work) I have some left over pills from when I was taking 50mg (just the way it worked out with appointments never got the chance to take them) now, there's a little devil on my shoulder saying, go on take 150mg of clomid. Now I know this is probbaly stupid, as I'm guessing taking 150mg if 100mg is working is probably not a good idea, would the risks of ohss go up dramatically? 
Does this make sense? so I know it's probably a bad idea to up the dosage (especially without my doc's approval!) it's just a naughty little voice keeps telling me I'd be more likely to get pregnant if I take 150mg & obviously we all want the best possible chance don't we? so I probably won't take 150mg I just wanted a bit of advice on it so I can sleep easy, knowing there's nothing more I could have done if I don't fall pg.. sorry for rambling!! xx


----------



## lisaf

lace&pearls - it CAN increase the risk of Ohss... but more importantly in my mind, is that your doctor needs to know that 100mg works for you or doesnt. If 100mg doesn't work, he may up you to 150mg... but what if 100 doesn't work but the 150 did? He'd think you were on 100 and only give you 100 next time. (hope that makes sense!)
I understand the impatience and wanting to up the dose. Its totally your call but just wanted to share what my concers would be in your shoes. I had some frustrating times when I was following doctor's directions and didn't think they were right, but I knew I had to do things their way so they'd SEE that something else had to be done.


----------



## lace&pearls

lisaf said:


> lace&pearls - it CAN increase the risk of Ohss... but more importantly in my mind, is that your doctor needs to know that 100mg works for you or doesnt. If 100mg doesn't work, he may up you to 150mg... but what if 100 doesn't work but the 150 did? He'd think you were on 100 and only give you 100 next time. (hope that makes sense!)
> I understand the impatience and wanting to up the dose. Its totally your call but just wanted to share what my concers would be in your shoes. I had some frustrating times when I was following doctor's directions and didn't think they were right, but I knew I had to do things their way so they'd SEE that something else had to be done.

Thanks for your fast response Lisa! :hugs: I see what you mean, didn't think of that! lol my instinct is telling me to stay on 100mg as so far it has worked, I've ovulated twice, it was just that little part of me that thought ohh.. if I up the dose to 150mg I'll have even more chance of getting pg! lol but I probably shouldn't play with fire lol, I'm probably just looking into things too much, I just worry a bit because I see a lot of people on here who fall pg on their 1st/2nd round of clomid? and I wondered if it was bad I haven't been ovulating until cd 18 - 20? xx


----------



## lisaf

I know what you mean. I had those same anxieties... but there are plenty of girls who didn't fall pg until their 4th or 5th cycle.
(Mine was the first cycle at 100mg, I'd done 4 at 50mg... BUT my progesterone was low each time on 50mg and my GYN was an idiot and wouldn't up the dose of clomid, lol)


----------



## lace&pearls

lol thank you for your advice, you're a star! :cloud9: not long for you to go now! you must be getting really excited! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## lisaf

scared actually, lol


----------



## rosababy

honey08 said:


> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honey08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cranberry987 said:
> 
> 
> A) it's been half an hour
> B) you say you're going to buy online which I personally think is crazy so I'm not going to give you any advise to help you put yourself at risk
> 
> 
> 
> dnt reply with no responce to my question :? wanting to know who has HAD to buy it online :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I've searched and searched for the question...?! What is it that you want to buy?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> clomidClick to expand...

I see. And why won't your doc prescribe it? My doc told me that after 5 cycles (although I've heard 6 as well), if it doesn't work, it probably won't. Maybe that's why your doc isn't prescribing it? Has he/she suggested something new for you? There are other meds that do similar things to clomid. Just a thought. I'm not sure about buying it online, I suppose you can buy anything online these days...:shrug: Buying meds online would make me nervous though...


----------



## rosababy

lace&pearls said:


> Hey Guys, was hoping for some advice from clomid experts such as yourselves :) now first off, I'm sorry if this is a really stupid question! lol.. but it's on my mind. I'm on 100mg clomid which seems to be working, (50mg didn't work) I have some left over pills from when I was taking 50mg (just the way it worked out with appointments never got the chance to take them) now, there's a little devil on my shoulder saying, go on take 150mg of clomid. Now I know this is probbaly stupid, as I'm guessing taking 150mg if 100mg is working is probably not a good idea, would the risks of ohss go up dramatically?
> Does this make sense? so I know it's probably a bad idea to up the dosage (especially without my doc's approval!) it's just a naughty little voice keeps telling me I'd be more likely to get pregnant if I take 150mg & obviously we all want the best possible chance don't we? so I probably won't take 150mg I just wanted a bit of advice on it so I can sleep easy, knowing there's nothing more I could have done if I don't fall pg.. sorry for rambling!! xx

I agree with Lisa. If 100 mg is working, then give 100 a shot before you up the dosage. 150 might not be safe for you. Give it one more cycle and then ask your doc about 150 mg.


----------



## sma1588

honey08- if u read back in the thread there are a few od us who took clomid from buying it online....yes me included! i am now 13 weeks prego with my first after not being able to find out why i wasnt o-ing or having periods on my own. i looked into it and i knew thats what i needed and it was. i O'd the first time i took it and started myself out at 100mg. u can PM me if you would like for more info


----------



## honey08

sma1588 said:


> honey08- if u read back in the thread there are a few od us who took clomid from buying it online....yes me included! i am now 13 weeks prego with my first after not being able to find out why i wasnt o-ing or having periods on my own. i looked into it and i knew thats what i needed and it was. i O'd the first time i took it and started myself out at 100mg. u can PM me if you would like for more info



i wil do thank u x


----------



## cranberry987

Hi all

Feeling better today, actually normal and not depressed so 7 days of depression there. Reckon I might give clomid and injectables a try next month as now I know it doesn't last forever I can maybe deal with it

Had loads of energy last night and looking forward to dirty weekend even tho there's no chance of it being a baby making expedition.


----------



## Jocr

cranberry987 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Feeling better today, actually normal and not depressed so 7 days of depression there. Reckon I might give clomid and injectables a try next month as now I know it doesn't last forever I can maybe deal with it
> 
> Had loads of energy last night and looking forward to dirty weekend even tho there's no chance of it being a baby making expedition.

Hi Cranberry - I think you have transfered your sadness to me today :cry:Hopefully it will go away soon just feel like crying and go for a lay down but at work! 
Saw my SIL last night 7 months preg - pleased for her etc but maybe thats why I feel crap today or maybe the clomid...who knows???
Hope you all have a fab day ladies. 
Jo
x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls lovely here again today x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Caz when are you testing hun?


----------



## winston83

Afternoon girls how are you all I'm love love loving this sunshine makes everything seem better x
Still waiting for af cd58 &#58369;


----------



## rosababy

sma1588 said:


> honey08- if u read back in the thread there are a few od us who took clomid from buying it online....yes me included! i am now 13 weeks prego with my first after not being able to find out why i wasnt o-ing or having periods on my own. i looked into it and i knew thats what i needed and it was. i O'd the first time i took it and started myself out at 100mg. u can PM me if you would like for more info

How many cycles of 100 mg did it take to get preggo? I'm on my first, but had a bfn this morning at 15 dpo. So, I doubt that it's "too early." :cry: I wish AF would just come, but I've had no signs of her arrival. No cramps, no nothing. I hope I don't have to wait long to start my 2nd cycle.


----------



## Smile4me

oh Win hun that's awful cd58? Did you always have cycles like this?


----------



## winston83

Not really usually 35 have had a couple of longer cycles but not for a couple of years xx


----------



## mrphyemma

The waiting would drive me insane Win. Hope AF arrives for you soon. xx

Afm I'm 4dpo today. Due for testing/Af on 3rd April which is incidentally Marc's Birthday and Mothering Sunday! Better be good news! :)


----------



## winston83

Cheers Emma hope 3rd April brings good news in your house xx


----------



## baby.wishing

hi everyone sorry i aint been on in a few days been really busy well done a test today 11dpo BFN ive got a question and hoping someone can answer ive done 3 rounds of clomid and i know that on a medicated cycle they like your progesterone to be over 30 here in the uk but my first cycle it was only 25 so technically does that mean only 2 cycles of the clomid have worked so far not 3 because i hear all the time that if you dont get pregnant within 3 cycles of clomid it aint going to work at all thanks ladies and good luck to all x x


----------



## keepsmiling

Well today I went in for a scan
good news iv got. 16mm follie and good linin and just did a opk and got a nice positve on cd 14 woooohooo
I asked about hubbys sa and he has 98% abbrnal forms but fs said 95% is ok so it's only a few out so e is doin another sa on the 6th

on a postive note I got a positive opk

and in July 2012 if I'm nt pregnant I will be startin ivf x


----------



## caz & bob

wooppp kel good news hun fx you will get your bfp this month hun x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

It's nt good ewe about the 98% abnormal forms tho


----------



## Jocr

mrphyemma said:


> The waiting would drive me insane Win. Hope AF arrives for you soon. xx
> 
> Afm I'm 4dpo today. Due for testing/Af on 3rd April which is incidentally Marc's Birthday and Mothering Sunday! Better be good news! :)

Hi Mrphyemma - You are on exactly the same DPO as me - cool. Are you gunna wait to test 3rd April? I will probably start testing at 7dpo, silly I know but I just HAVE TO :wacko: good luck xxx


----------



## tmc97138

Jocr said:


> cranberry987 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> Hi Cranberry - I think you have transfered your sadness to me today :cry:Hopefully it will go away soon just feel like crying and go for a lay down but at work!
> Saw my SIL last night 7 months preg - pleased for her etc but maybe thats why I feel crap today or maybe the clomid...who knows???
> Hope you all have a fab day ladies.
> Jo
> x
> 
> Don't feel bad. I have a friend who's 6 months pregnant (who didn't want to be pregnant) and I am in charge of her baby shower in June. She is one of the couple people who know about my struggles. Nothing is harder than hearing someone who is prenant by accident tell you that "it will happen when it's supposed to." AHH. A lot of times I have to put on a fake smile and be a good friend while she talks about her pregnancy and all the baby stuff she's buying. But when I go hang out with her at her house and have to see the nursery. I end up having a couple really bad days.
> 
> Good luck girls that are testing soon and in the 2ww. I forgot who posted and asked about people normally getting pregnant on their 1st or 2nd cycle, but I am on my 4th round of Clomid. I know by being put on medication you automatically think it should work instantly, I did. But it's a process and every one's body is different and works in different ways. So don't waste your precious time comparing yourself to anyone else. :hugs:
> 
> AFM: I am on CD10 and starting my OPK's today. Geez they are so expensive. But I guess the peice of mind is worth it. Ultrasound on CD12 to see how i'm progressing along. Hoping for great results since I am having some good side twinges. Been positive. I love my life so much and I am so blessed. I know that the struggle we are all going through will be more than worth it when we finally have our babies in our arms. Try to remember that on days when you feel like you can't go on. A child isn't supposed to make your life worth living. Bring a baby into a world that is already spactacular and they are just the icing on the cake. :)Click to expand...


----------



## rosababy

tmc97138 said:


> Good luck girls that are testing soon and in the 2ww. I forgot who posted and asked about people normally getting pregnant on their 1st or 2nd cycle, but I am on my 4th round of Clomid. I know by being put on medication you automatically think it should work instantly, I did. But it's a process and every one's body is different and works in different ways. So don't waste your precious time comparing yourself to anyone else. :hugs:
> 
> AFM: I am on CD10 and starting my OPK's today. Geez they are so expensive. But I guess the peice of mind is worth it. Ultrasound on CD12 to see how i'm progressing along. Hoping for great results since I am having some good side twinges. Been positive. I love my life so much and I am so blessed. I know that the struggle we are all going through will be more than worth it when we finally have our babies in our arms. Try to remember that on days when you feel like you can't go on. A child isn't supposed to make your life worth living. Bring a baby into a world that is already spactacular and they are just the icing on the cake. :)

I asked about how many cycles of clomid it took. I also was super excited about starting clomid and thought it would only take the first cycle! :nope: Not so much. However, my blood tests show that at least it worked for me, so hopefully in the next few cycles. 

Sounds like you have a really positive attitude about all of this. It's so nice to hear. You're right...a baby is the icing on a cake that is already delicious on its own! :hugs: What a wonderful way to look at it. I love my life, too, and feel so blessed with everything I already have. I'll try to remember that when AF comes tomorrow. :wacko:


----------



## cranberry987

Having odd pains in right hand side - def Mr Rights turn this month. Not sharp O pains, but more like theres something extra there. Hoping its a good sign, not having any more ultrasounds this month so will just have to pee on sticks and get a prog lvl done at the GPs.

Feeling bloody grumpy this afternoon, worried about money being self employed and all that. Im sure its just me redirecting my stress onto something else.


----------



## sma1588

rosababy said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> honey08- if u read back in the thread there are a few od us who took clomid from buying it online....yes me included! i am now 13 weeks prego with my first after not being able to find out why i wasnt o-ing or having periods on my own. i looked into it and i knew thats what i needed and it was. i O'd the first time i took it and started myself out at 100mg. u can PM me if you would like for more info
> 
> How many cycles of 100 mg did it take to get preggo? I'm on my first, but had a bfn this morning at 15 dpo. So, I doubt that it's "too early." :cry: I wish AF would just come, but I've had no signs of her arrival. No cramps, no nothing. I hope I don't have to wait long to start my 2nd cycle.Click to expand...

it took me 2 cycles on 100 mg. the cycle i got preg i took it 3-7. that was the time i didnt think it was going to happen because i was home with OH for a few days around O time but DTD before i left and i guess the swimmers lived long enough and got the egg. i would just say for your next cycles have fun enjoy and try to get in as much BD as u can. i was giving up after 2 years and then it happend. best of luck to you:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

carnt wait to start my 100mg hope i get my bfp stright away x x x


----------



## BabyDash619

hi everyone. i just took my first pill of clomid tonight. excited but nervous that i'll have more disappointment to deal with :/ my husband and i have been ttc since summer of '09 when we got married so approx. 21 months. my (hopefully) only problem seems to be that i only have about 3-4 periods/yr so my chances of getting pregnant are significantly decreased. really hard to track any sort of ovulation schedule as you could imagine! went through all the testing- things look fine, and my husband apparently has some good little "swimmers" so i'm hoping Clomid will be our stork in pill form!!

good luck to all in your baby endeavors :)


----------



## McMummy

BabyDash619 said:


> hi everyone. i just took my first pill of clomid tonight. excited but nervous that i'll have more disappointment to deal with :/ my husband and i have been ttc since summer of '09 when we got married so approx. 21 months. my (hopefully) only problem seems to be that i only have about 3-4 periods/yr so my chances of getting pregnant are significantly decreased. really hard to track any sort of ovulation schedule as you could imagine! went through all the testing- things look fine, and my husband apparently has some good little "swimmers" so i'm hoping Clomid will be our stork in pill form!!
> 
> good luck to all in your baby endeavors :)

Good Luckn BabyDash, hopefully Clomid will shorten your cycles nicely and it won't be long til you get a :bfp: xx


----------



## McMummy

I am on a hideous emotional rollercoaster today.... my eyes have been welling up all morning (I'm at work) which is a nightmare trying to sort my head out and not bawl in my man filled office!

I keep thinking this is too hard, it's not going to happen and to just give up & accept that I'm barren and having a baby just isn't in store for me.
I'm surrounded by babies, :bfp:s and bumps amongst my friends,family, facebook and the media.
One of my friends in particular is acting so ungrateful.... bitching & moaning about every aspect of her pregnancy.....she broke the news to me in such an inconsiderate way and made it clear it wasn't planned nor was it particularly wanted..... that was in January and I've barely spoken to her since... every FB status of hers is whinging about being pregnant and she's not due til Sept, I don't think I can face another 6 months of it.
I know people can't put their lives on hold to suit me but doesn't stop it feeling like a slap in the face.

Next month is my last Clomid cycle and really think after that I'm going to take a break from TTCing as it's not doing me any good psychologically. Next step for us is Ovarian Drilling so I might ask for a surgery date a few months down the line and just try to relax and enjoy the summer. 

Sorry for the massive rant, needed to get it off my chest and don't like to offload on my friends considering I have a few days like this every month where it all gets on top of me... they are really supportive but am sure they don't wanna pick me up off the floor month after month. 

Anyway that's all! haha Sorry if I've put a downer on anyone's day xxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## winston83

Mcmummy this is what we are here for we all feel like this at some point that's y I love my clomid girls day or night always someone to rant at and not feel guilty coz you no they understand and are going through the same thing &#58389;xx


----------



## tmc97138

winston83 said:


> Mcmummy this is what we are here for we all feel like this at some point that's y I love my clomid girls day or night always someone to rant at and not feel guilty coz you no they understand and are going through the same thing &#58389;xx

Winston said it perfectly. That's what we are all here for and we understand what you are going through. Don't appologize one bit! :hugs: It's okay to have a few down days throughout this process. Heck, a couple "bad" days a month is actually pretty good! 

I have thought about taking a break a few times but keep chugging along for my honey. At the end of the day, you are doing everything you can physically and mentally do. No one could ask more of you, so be proud you are doing SO much to get pregnant already. 

Just think someday when you do have a baby of your own he/she is going to know HOW much you wanted and tried and prayed for them and love them. Instead of, Oh sorry you were an accident! Keep your chin up and let yourself have a selfish day of being sad/dissapointed. You deserve it. :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls loving the weather her been for a run round the dam i have never done it before ho i was tierd had to keep stopping chilling now waiting to pick my son up from school at 5 pm x x x


----------



## McMummy

Thanks girls, I'm actually feeling loads better now already haha :haha:

Flipping hormones sending me bonkers! I have no idea where I am in my cycle... well I know I am cd24 but I don't know if I missed my surge last week or I'm yet to ovulate... my boobs are SO sore tho!! :cry:

Can't wait to get home & have a cuddle with hubby :hugs::winkwink:


----------



## winston83

Get u caz u little fitness bunny lol makes it so much nicer to exercise in the sunshine x


----------



## Lisa84

Hey ladies :hi: How are we all today??

:hugs: Mcmummy. Glad your feeling better today hun xx

Has AF arrived for you yet Win? I've not been on for a while so hard to keep track.

AFM I'm on CD 5 today and have decided to try taking clomid days 3-7 this month rather than 2-6. I was always uneasy about it stopping AF to early so really chuffed top hear that SMA got her BFP on 3-7.

Happy POAS and bonking ladies :) xxx


----------



## baby.wishing

hi lisa this is going to be my 4th cycle of clomid days 2-6 i was going to change this cycle from 2-6 to 3-7 to see if it helps but am a bit worried about changing it i dont know anyone that has changed their days and had success a bit of advice from someone would really help x x


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya

Just got a letter from my Dr summarising my US findings, the follicles were 2x8mm on the left plus 3 at 5mm, and 2x8mm on the right plus 2 at 5mm. Seems odd that both sides would produce them, I thought they switched each month? Anyone got any clue?

The lining was 7.6mm on CD12 which I think is ok so at least theres something which is working

x

Oh, and I read that ppl take Clomid different days depending on their cycle length, but my Dr advises everyone to take it day 2-6 however long. I wouldnt change days yourself without talking to someone about it.


----------



## baby.wishing

can someone take a look at my chart please i thought AF was on her way yesterday because of my temp but then this morning it shot back up i have no idea whats going on x


----------



## lisaf

with clomid you can definitely produce follicles on both sides.
In a natural cycle, the formation of a follicle that is dominant sends a signal to the others to stop developing. Clomid blocks that signal which is why you are more likely to get multiple eggs, increased chance of twins, and even chance of overstimulation etc..
(thats what my FS explained to me, anyway!)

The different day thing I'd always understood to be doctor's preference. My FS just wanted me to start it before I had a dominant follicle. So he'd do a scan on CD3 and do bloodwork (I had a 17mm cyst which we had to wait and make sure was not a follicle before I started the clomid... it wasn't 'functional' which means it was just a normal cyst and no harm in proceeding).


----------



## cranberry987

Temping is so sensitive it could have been anything which made it lower or go back up. See how it is tmw I reckon.


----------



## lisaf

baby.wishing said:


> can someone take a look at my chart please i thought AF was on her way yesterday because of my temp but then this morning it shot back up i have no idea whats going on x

It looks pretty exciting to see the temp shoot up again. But I notice your chart did that on your Jan 4th cycle too. Since that cycle had AF arriving on 13dpo, its too early to call it. Have you tested?


----------



## baby.wishing

thanks lisa i did test at 10dpo and got a bfn but then i tested today and there looks like there is a really faint line but i wont read to much into it as my mind always plays tricks with me so will just wait and see AF is due tomorrow anyways but fx she stays away


----------



## cranberry987

A faint line is a line tbh. Depends if it was faint or imaginary tho  Did you take a pic?


----------



## baby.wishing

no i didnt take a pic i just put it in the bin as im fed up of my mind playing tricks on me and thinking i can see a line


----------



## lisaf

I find pictures taking in natural light come out better for the faint lines :)


----------



## Smile4me

I always hold the damn thing up to the light from the opposite side to see if there is ANY hint of a line... of course its always not there.... do another test :) WE are all POAS addicts!!!


----------



## rosababy

Lisa84 said:


> AFM I'm on CD 5 today and have decided to try taking clomid days 3-7 this month rather than 2-6. I was always uneasy about it stopping AF to early so really chuffed top hear that SMA got her BFP on 3-7.

My doc says 3-7, but when I went in and he prescribed it to me, I was on cd4, so he said just start today. Some docs even start on cd5. I don't think it would make THAT big of a difference, but maybe you should call doc.


----------



## sma1588

i tried 2-6 the first round and nothing happend but i did O it was just a day difference than the 3-7 and i had to bring on that first period with provera in order to take the clomid. i think its just how your body responds to the clomid as far as days but they say to not take it tooo far into your cycle because u may get bad eggs.


----------



## caz & bob

i have just been the loo then when i wiped i had that stretch see threw stuff why have i got it any i dears x x x


----------



## cranberry987

I had the same the other week, was like CD 5 or something so not the right time for EWCM. I think oddities happen and I shouldnt worry about it, maybe just a build up or something.


----------



## missin_a_girl

may i join? i am currently on my tww (i think) i am on cd16. i dont think that opks works for me as for i always get two lines since cd 9. i mean at first it was two lines but a tad bit light than the control line so i know that means negative. but i have never gotten only one line on opks (only on hpts sad to say). but on cd 12,14,15,16 i would get positive opks in the afternoon around 2pm but at night around 11pm it would a faint line. so i am not sure what to think. i took clomid 100mg 2-6. 
also i did temp but with a regular therm.... so it sure if its right. and then at times i forget to temp. so i dont really depend on it. but from yesterday it 97.0 and today was 97.4. 
then today i am having very bad lower back pain. i can barely bend over. i am so confused on this and wish there was an easier why to figure out my systoms. anyone been through this? i need help or advice.


----------



## Lisa84

I just figured that changin the days cant hurt. I felt like i needed to do something different even if it is only a little thing lol
Dont worry if i have any success with this i will shouting 3-7 from the roof tops! :rofl: 

O my days Lisa when did u get to 34 weeks!!! I cant believe u are nearly ready to pop. Eek its so exciting!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## cranberry987

missin_a_girl said:


> may i join? i am currently on my tww (i think) i am on cd16. i dont think that opks works for me as for i always get two lines since cd 9. i mean at first it was two lines but a tad bit light than the control line so i know that means negative. but i have never gotten only one line on opks (only on hpts sad to say). but on cd 12,14,15,16 i would get positive opks in the afternoon around 2pm but at night around 11pm it would a faint line. so i am not sure what to think. i took clomid 100mg 2-6.
> also i did temp but with a regular therm.... so it sure if its right. and then at times i forget to temp. so i dont really depend on it. but from yesterday it 97.0 and today was 97.4.
> then today i am having very bad lower back pain. i can barely bend over. i am so confused on this and wish there was an easier why to figure out my systoms. anyone been through this? i need help or advice.

Has your GP thought about PCOS? Ppl with PCOS often get lots of false +ve opks.

Personally I would keep BDing for a few days at least, until AF if you can manage it just in case.


----------



## missin_a_girl

is it normal to have really bad lower back pain during ovulation? i can barely sit or lay down. my right ovaries is aching too. yesterday was the left but the back pain just started today


----------



## Nightnurse

Hey,girls,jumping back in the water after a clomid break i think in june 2010 and got lost some where in the middle of all these posts so here goes again

Took clomid 50mg for 3 cycles but no BFP so took a break got blood tested and all is normal
doc wants to up my clomid to 100mg to give me more eggs to shoot for and I really want to try this for at least 3 mths then I will move on to getting other done,as of now AF id due any time from tomorrow and am asking all my friends to please pray that I wont need to keep TTC and will have a beautiful baby at the end of the year


----------



## missin_a_girl

cranberry987 said:


> missin_a_girl said:
> 
> 
> may i join? i am currently on my tww (i think) i am on cd16. i dont think that opks works for me as for i always get two lines since cd 9. i mean at first it was two lines but a tad bit light than the control line so i know that means negative. but i have never gotten only one line on opks (only on hpts sad to say). but on cd 12,14,15,16 i would get positive opks in the afternoon around 2pm but at night around 11pm it would a faint line. so i am not sure what to think. i took clomid 100mg 2-6.
> also i did temp but with a regular therm.... so it sure if its right. and then at times i forget to temp. so i dont really depend on it. but from yesterday it 97.0 and today was 97.4.
> then today i am having very bad lower back pain. i can barely bend over. i am so confused on this and wish there was an easier why to figure out my systoms. anyone been through this? i need help or advice.
> 
> Has your GP thought about PCOS? Ppl with PCOS often get lots of false +ve opks.
> 
> Personally I would keep BDing for a few days at least, until AF if you can manage it just in case.Click to expand...

of course i will .... bding is the fun part of it.... thx:thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## cranberry987

Nightnurse said:


> Hey,girls,jumping back in the water after a clomid break i think in june 2010 and got lost some where in the middle of all these posts so here goes again
> 
> Took clomid 50mg for 3 cycles but no BFP so took a break got blood tested and all is normal
> doc wants to up my clomid to 100mg to give me more eggs to shoot for and I really want to try this for at least 3 mths then I will move on to getting other done,as of now AF id due any time from tomorrow and am asking all my friends to please pray that I wont need to keep TTC and will have a beautiful baby at the end of the year

Good luck with the new cycle:) did you find it hard taking a break? Did you ttc naturally at all in that time?


----------



## winston83

Lisa 84 no af cd60 today so still waiting joined a slimming group last week so concentrating on getting my weight down hopefully that will help regulate af before I go bk on my clomid x


----------



## Lisa84

Aw hun that sucks!!

What slimming group did you join? I do slimming world and love it!!

So if AF arrives are you gonna hold off on the Clomid until you are happy with your weight. I was going to do that but my OH didn't want me to. I have lost 22.5 now tho so FX it helps xx


----------



## winston83

Yeah I went bk to slimming world was doing it last year but then I changed shifts at work and couldn't get to group but they have changed bk so I'm bk at class I'm going to hold off until june to restart my clomid hopefully by then my weight should be bk to normal and I just want to give myself the best chance as I only have 2 rounds of clomid left x


----------



## Jocr

baby.wishing said:


> thanks lisa i did test at 10dpo and got a bfn but then i tested today and there looks like there is a really faint line but i wont read to much into it as my mind always plays tricks with me so will just wait and see AF is due tomorrow anyways but fx she stays away


Wow good luck - let us know asap :thumbup::dust:


----------



## Jocr

missin_a_girl said:


> is it normal to have really bad lower back pain during ovulation? i can barely sit or lay down. my right ovaries is aching too. yesterday was the left but the back pain just started today

I got particuarly bad lower back pain this month over the week of ovulation. It has eased off a lot now.


----------



## baby.wishing

hi everyone well the:witch: decided to show her face today cant believe how down i feel right now just feel like i aint got it in me to carry on every month its just heart breaking so im now on to my 4th round of clomid 2nd round of 100mg but dont know weather to keep taking it days 2-6 like gp told me to or weather to give days 3-7 a go any advice ladies would really help x x


----------



## cranberry987

:hugs:


----------



## McMummy

baby.wishing said:


> hi everyone well the:witch: decided to show her face today cant believe how down i feel right now just feel like i aint got it in me to carry on every month its just heart breaking so im now on to my 4th round of clomid 2nd round of 100mg but dont know weather to keep taking it days 2-6 like gp told me to or weather to give days 3-7 a go any advice ladies would really help x x

Hi Baby.Wishing

In a v similar situation... I am on 5th cycle of Clomid which is my 2nd on 100mg.
I took mine cd3-7 this month (have done 2-6) every other month and I'm now on CD25 and have yet to get a positive OPK... Every other month I've had +ve OPK between cd17 and cd19.
I'm not sure if its related to the fact I changed days but it's been v frustrating!

I know exactly how you feel, we have one cycle of Clomid left then it's onto Ovarian Drilling & failing that, IVF. I have pretty much made my mind up that after next month I'm going to take a break from TTC... it's just too hard and really getting on top of me. xx


----------



## Lisa84

I'm also with you there ladies! I'm on my 5th cycle too :(

I remember when i first started and i thought Clomid was this miracle drug that was definately gonna get me pg and now i really just have a 'Meh' attitude to it all. Getting used to the disappointment now.

I have one month left and i'm not sure where we go after that xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday drink on the cards tonight deserve it worked out all week x x x


----------



## rosababy

baby.wishing said:


> hi everyone well the:witch: decided to show her face today cant believe how down i feel right now just feel like i aint got it in me to carry on every month its just heart breaking so im now on to my 4th round of clomid 2nd round of 100mg but dont know weather to keep taking it days 2-6 like gp told me to or weather to give days 3-7 a go any advice ladies would really help x x

I'm sorry, baby.wishing. :hugs: I'm not sure if taking it a day later would really make a difference, to be honest. :shrug: Will your doc up to 150 mg?



McMummyTTC said:


> Hi Baby.Wishing
> 
> In a v similar situation... I am on 5th cycle of Clomid which is my 2nd on 100mg.
> I took mine cd3-7 this month (have done 2-6) every other month and I'm now on CD25 and have yet to get a positive OPK... Every other month I've had +ve OPK between cd17 and cd19.
> I'm not sure if its related to the fact I changed days but it's been v frustrating!
> 
> I know exactly how you feel, we have one cycle of Clomid left then it's onto Ovarian Drilling & failing that, IVF. I have pretty much made my mind up that after next month I'm going to take a break from TTC... it's just too hard and really getting on top of me. xx

I'm so sorry you ladies are on your 5th cycles. I'm only on my first, and I can relate with the excitement of the "miracle drug." I'm SURE AF is coming today...just positive. Guess I'm on to cycle #2. :wacko: Ttc is really hard. It sucks.


----------



## Jocr

Sorry babywishing.
Im with you ladies re miricle drug. To be honest I dont think I will take my ladt batch as it makes me feel too PMT ish and will have the month off in April.
I think it can do you good to have a month off to focus on somethign else and not obsess for a while.
big :hug:


----------



## Nightnurse

cranberry987 said:


> Nightnurse said:
> 
> 
> Hey,girls,jumping back in the water after a clomid break i think in june 2010 and got lost some where in the middle of all these posts so here goes again
> 
> Took clomid 50mg for 3 cycles but no BFP so took a break got blood tested and all is normal
> doc wants to up my clomid to 100mg to give me more eggs to shoot for and I really want to try this for at least 3 mths then I will move on to getting other done,as of now AF id due any time from tomorrow and am asking all my friends to please pray that I wont need to keep TTC and will have a beautiful baby at the end of the year
> 
> Good luck with the new cycle:) did you find it hard taking a break? Did you ttc naturally at all in that time?Click to expand...

*Not really we've been TTC for about 10 years now and i'm use to it in a way and yes we have been ttc naturally since then but not really stressing to much then,we are on the band wagon again now and I will do everything in my power to make this happen*


----------



## McMummy

Lisa84 said:


> I'm also with you there ladies! I'm on my 5th cycle too :(
> 
> I remember when i first started and i thought Clomid was this miracle drug that was definately gonna get me pg and now i really just have a 'Meh' attitude to it all. Getting used to the disappointment now.
> 
> I have one month left and i'm not sure where we go after that xx

Same! When I left the specialist with my prescription last Sept I was certain Clomid would work for me.... I took the Dr's warnings about higher chance of multiples seriously and said excitedly to friends & fam... we could end up with TWINS! 

No such luck. :cry: xx


----------



## Lisa84

We will get there hun. I have seen so many cases on here of women finishin Clomid and then falling pg. 

I really hope it happens this cycle tho. I should be ovulatin around OH birthday so im hoping his birthday treat knocks me up lol xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well think af maybe on her way temps down 36.7 today so waiting x x x


----------



## rosababy

Af got me this morning. Cramps so bad they woke me up at 4:45. :sad2: On to clomid #2


----------



## caz & bob

i am hope in she dosent come tbh but the bad cramps are her x x x


----------



## rosababy

caz & bob said:


> i am hope in she dosent come tbh but the bad cramps are her x x x

I know what you mean. I've had medium cramps for a few days now, but this morning, I KNEW af would come. You can just tell by those darn cramps. :gun: I hope she stays away for you.


----------



## McMummy

Another one with cramps here :cry::cry:


----------



## Smile4me

Me too but I'm in denial all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## winston83

I am just sitting wishing she would come &#58369;


----------



## caz & bob

well girls me and the oh had sex and it started the witch off so cd1 for me rosababy we can be cycle buddies hun on a good note i can start my clomid tomoz wooppp yayyy x x x


----------



## cranberry987

Aww rubbish to AF but Yey clomid. Enjoy!


----------



## missin_a_girl

fertility friend said i ovulated on cd15 so did my opk. which opk was = three days straight. i am on cd18 and my temp went from 97.3 yesterday and this morning 98.3.... what does that mean?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls start my clomid today dont no when to take it at night or threw the day what do you girls think x x x


----------



## rosababy

caz & bob said:


> well girls me and the oh had sex and it started the witch off so cd1 for me rosababy we can be cycle buddies hun on a good note i can start my clomid tomoz wooppp yayyy x x x

Boo for AF, but yay for clomid buddies!



caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls start my clomid today dont no when to take it at night or threw the day what do you girls think x x x

I think take it at night, with dinner. I've heard that's the best time to avoid the side effects. I'd much rather get hot flashes in the middle of the night than during work!



missin_a_girl said:


> fertility friend said i ovulated on cd15 so did my opk. which opk was = three days straight. i am on cd18 and my temp went from 97.3 yesterday and this morning 98.3.... what does that mean?

If you had your huge temp spike today, sounds like you o'ed yesterday.


----------



## caz & bob

going to take it about 6 ish i think x x x


----------



## winston83

Sounds like a plan caz ways take mine after tea before bed never had a prob with side effects fx this is your cycle xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

:blush:Hello to all my oldies BNB friends! 
Snl41296; Caz & bob; Winston; mrphyemma; lisaf; mushypea; keepsmiling; smile4me; lisaf84; firefox; Darkest; Sar35; tmc947138; Delilahsown; lapinska; mcmummyttc; sma1588(wow 13wks along wooo!); baby.wishing; nightnurse; Dee7509; mrshennyB; Regalpea; Fallen Angle; 1hopeful; oosweatpea; mum2miller; honeybee28; doingit4us; 

OMG I was trying to get everyone but I think I forgot a few please forgive me! How are my friends! Gosh I am sooo MISSING YOU LADIES! 
I am doing good just popping in to say I am still alive.going through my medical challenges but its coming alongone day at a time right. Gosh I so miss coming on here but will be back really soon.

:yipee: Gotta say my shout-out to my Newbies below: if I missed you sorry! Welcome to BNB! :wohoo:

Crandberry987; rosababy; jordansmum (congrats on your pregnancy! Good luck); jocr; esperanzamama; honey08; lace&pearls; babyDash619 (good luck for you on clomids); missin_a_girl (good luck hun and all the best) 

Wishing all you ladies all the best and here some :dust: for ya all!

See you soon!:hugs::happydance::hugs::thumbup::winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## Smile4me

Let the cramps begin!!! I know I'm out UGH!! I'm trying not to worry about it but I'm going to be honest, I'm pissed!!


----------



## snl41296

hi girls wanted to say hello. we did not go to the FA he cancelled family emergency. new date april 29th same time <3 hope everyone is well


----------



## lisaf

aw Verna :hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Im on cd 19 today and just got a high on my CBFM, also I have EWCM! Well, I think so, it stretched about 2cm which seems good enough. 

So Im not feeling too bad about my last US which was cd12 - I reckon ill Ov this week some time so thats potentially 10 days since the US - plenty of time to grow to 20mm. Im officially counting myself not out yet this cycle woo

Obv not responding to the clomid as much as is needed tho as my Dr says that clomid cycles should be much shorter, but, getting there!


----------



## keepsmiling

Iv had enuffnof this nw
im on 150mgovd cd 15 and stil spotting at 5dpo


----------



## cranberry987

evil evil clomid - honestly, so many random side effects which vary each month. Spotting for 5 days is lame, I think i have read that Clomid can do this tho so doesnt necessarily mean much.


----------



## Jocr

Caz - I took my clomid around 8/9pm to avaoid tired eyes and hot flashes. x good luck


----------



## Melzi19

Hey ladies.

I've just been told I'm not ovulating (having anovulatory cycles.) 

I'm on cd15 today and have had no signs what so ever of ovulation. 

So onto the Clomid train for Myself and my DH.

50mgs to start with, with regular ultrasound monitoring and cd3 and cd21 blood tests as well as temping, poas and good old stressing for me...

Hope to see some ladies get bfps in the near future. 

I'm scared of starting clomid but realise that it's what I have to do in order to get a healthy take home bubba xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well my 1st pills went well i didn't have any side affect at all carnt remember if i did last time on my 1st pill took mine at 6.30 pm weather is nice now going to put my washing out and prepare tea were having chicken stir fry carnt wait x x x


----------



## rosababy

Cranberry, yay for ewcm! :headspin: Go catch that eggy! :spermy:

My dh is getting his SA this morning. We're so nervous.


----------



## caz & bob

aw rosababy good luck hun x x x


----------



## tmc97138

Happy Monday girls!
*Caz*- Good luck starting your Clomid. I always take mine in the morning with no real side effects. I think if you get them, you'll get them no matter what. Glad you found your method working just fine. Sorry about AF. Cheers to a great month TTC for you!
*Rosa*-Sorry that you started. That first AF day is the worst! At least now you get to start fresh with a new cycle. Good luck! 
*Mcmummy and smile*- sorry about the cramps. Sometimes being a women is the pits!
*Winston*-Hang in there girlie. You have WAY more patience than I ever could have!! I love your great attitude through it all. Really inspires me. 
*35_smile*-we miss you too and miss your positive attitude. Glad you are doing good and hopefully keeping a smile on your face.
*SNL*-What a dissapointment! Glad your reschedule isn't too far away. Hoping for good news!

AFM- I have had it with the stupid OPK's. I buy the Clearblue smiley face ones. The first month I used it. Worked like a charm. Last month, no smiley yet my CD21 progesterone said otherwise. This month STILL no smiley. I had my CD12 ultrasound (on Friday) and I had two folicles at 1.35cm(?) one on each side. My doctor said my lining looked perfect. He said that he guessed about two days both folicles would double and burst. He didn't even order CD21 progesterone because I have ovulated two previous months confirmed. He said we will see in two weeks if your pregnant! This is my first ultrasound and from what I have googled it seems that my folicles may have been a tad small. What do you think?

Being BD'ing like crazy this weekend! Although I'm just irritated I know I am going to/already did ovulate. I felt the twinges yesterday. Why aren't the OPK's working? Grr. 

I am pretty positive this month! He refered me to a specialist if this cycle doesn't work. I just am waiting on the pre-approval by my insurance company. I was suprized to find out my insurace covers at 60% for everything but Invitro. He told me to make an appointment and just cancel it if I end up getting pregnant. My honey gets to do his Semen analysis this week too. So by Guestimation I am 1dpo.


----------



## cranberry987

From what ive read, follicles grow at 1-3mm a day, so I think the size sounds fine. I think they do prefer for them to be 18mm or so on O day, but 13+growth sounds reasonable.


----------



## caz & bob

tmc fx you have just ovulated hun x x x


----------



## lisaf

tmc97138 said:


> I had my CD12 ultrasound (on Friday) and I had two folicles at 1.35cm(?) one on each side. My doctor said my lining looked perfect. He said that he guessed about two days both folicles would double and burst. He didn't even order CD21 progesterone because I have ovulated two previous months confirmed. He said we will see in two weeks if your pregnant! This is my first ultrasound and from what I have googled it seems that my folicles may have been a tad small. What do you think?

1.35cm is 13.5mm ... if you ovulated a day or two after that, I'd agree that they might be small. But if you have a good 3-4 days minimum after that US and THEN ovulate, then they should be just fine even if they are on the slower side of growth. Like someone else just said, they grow 1-3mm a day (not sure about them doubling in 2 days, but your doc must have seen it happen before)
They range between 18-24mm at time of ovulation for 'normal' size. They basically have to develop the receptors that respond to the LH surge in order to release. By 18mm, they should always have the receptors. They CAN have them when they are as small as 15mm, but thats a bit of a coin-toss.


----------



## keepsmiling

Well ladies im thinking of putting hubby on wellman conception vits
any thorts xx


----------



## cranberry987

Cant hurt, theyre just normal multivits with extra stuff.


----------



## keepsmiling

Did they increase Anyones hubbys sperm xx


----------



## tmc97138

lisaf said:


> tmc97138 said:
> 
> 
> I had my CD12 ultrasound (on Friday) and I had two folicles at 1.35cm(?) one on each side. My doctor said my lining looked perfect. He said that he guessed about two days both folicles would double and burst. He didn't even order CD21 progesterone because I have ovulated two previous months confirmed. He said we will see in two weeks if your pregnant! This is my first ultrasound and from what I have googled it seems that my folicles may have been a tad small. What do you think?
> 
> 1.35cm is 13.5mm ... if you ovulated a day or two after that, I'd agree that they might be small. But if you have a good 3-4 days minimum after that US and THEN ovulate, then they should be just fine even if they are on the slower side of growth. Like someone else just said, they grow 1-3mm a day (not sure about them doubling in 2 days, but your doc must have seen it happen before)
> They range between 18-24mm at time of ovulation for 'normal' size. They basically have to develop the receptors that respond to the LH surge in order to release. By 18mm, they should always have the receptors. They CAN have them when they are as small as 15mm, but thats a bit of a coin-toss.Click to expand...

The only issue I see is that typically I will ovulate on CD14 right on the dot. I felt the pains (although I felt some sharp pains this morning as well) but no smiley on my OPK. Do you think I should continue testing my OPK's? Thanks for the response! 

I suppose I mispoke about them doubling. Maybe he ment they would get to ovulation size in the next two days. That would mean that they would be growing in that normal window of 1-3mm a day. They would be 19-20mm by yesterday.

Oh well. I can't change what's going to happen. Frankly the OPK's are stressing me out. We had sex three times on Saturday, and twice yesterday. We will just continue to have sex everyday and hopefully whenever it pops they will catch the eggy.


----------



## rosababy

tmc97138 said:


> Oh well. I can't change what's going to happen. Frankly the OPK's are stressing me out. We had sex three times on Saturday, and twice yesterday. We will just continue to have sex everyday and hopefully whenever it pops they will catch the eggy.

Opks are stressing me out, too. I think that's why my doc told me to stop them and temping now that I was on clomid. I went in with 5 months of temps/opks and was uber-organized and he was like the problem is some women become obsessed and stressed. I was like...ummm...yeah that's me. :haha: So, I'm done. We're bd'ing every other day, maybe every 36 hours, and letting clomid do it's job.



keepsmiling said:


> Well ladies im thinking of putting hubby on wellman conception vits
> any thorts xx

What is it supposed to do?


----------



## tmc97138

rosababy said:


> Opks are stressing me out, too. I think that's why my doc told me to stop them and temping now that I was on clomid. I went in with 5 months of temps/opks and was uber-organized and he was like the problem is some women become obsessed and stressed. I was like...ummm...yeah that's me. :haha: So, I'm done. We're bd'ing every other day, maybe every 36 hours, and letting clomid do it's job.

Thanks, glad to know i'm not the only one. I have a planner too, with each day CD1-CD27 lableled and all my appointments and pill day. Makes me feel like I am at least doing everything I can to be on top of things. I think I am just going to quit the OPK's for now. 

Let me know how the SA goes. My honey has to do his sometime this week. I think tomorrow will probably be the best day. Did you have him do it at home and bring the sample in or do it at the lab?


----------



## Nightnurse

Hi there,today I started my 100mg of clomid,didnt have anyside effects with 50mg(is that a good thing?) so hoping I can cope with a higher dose


----------



## keepsmiling

It's meant to improve sperm xx


----------



## McMummy

keepsmiling said:


> Well ladies im thinking of putting hubby on wellman conception vits
> any thorts xx

I've had DH on these for a few months but he hasn't had a SA since taking them to know for sure if they have helped xx


----------



## McMummy

Well I've got the beginnings of :witch: today so I'm out for another month.... also means that I must have ovulated when I had those dubious OPKs and missed the surge. :dohh::dohh:

Another one that is thinking about ditching the OPKs.... this is our last month on Clomid :nope::nope: which is pretty scary... thinking about just BD every 2-3 days throughout the month and not stressing over we MUST bd tonight etc. :wacko:

:dust: to all xxx


----------



## lisaf

Nightnurse - I had almost no side effects from 50mg... some depression during the 2nd week of my cycle, sore breasts during 2ww. I was super worried about the side effects on 100mg but they were not that noticably different. The only thing that was different was that I had 1 emotional episode where I was crying and being hysterical about not being able to find the dog's bone :rofl:
Basically, everyone reacts differently and you may notice a huge change in side effects, you may notice none

TMC - IF you can't give up the OPKs, maybe switch to some cheapies from the internet (next cycle, not a good idea to switch brands mid-cycle)? I never did the digitals, I just had to find the brand that worked best for me (one gave me false positives when I wasn't ovulating, one didn't get as dark as it should have when I did ovulate, found one that gave me such obvious positives that it left no question in my mind...luckily it was super cheap and it was easy to afford 2 tests a day.. one at 11am and one at 5pm).

McMummy - ACK, sorry for AF :( Bummer that the OPKs were so questionable, but at least now you know they were the surge, just not strong enough... were you testing 2x a day or just once? (just curious)

I totally understand all you girls that are stressing about OPKs and temping. I know I was told by a few people to give up the testing/temping, but for me, as obsessive as it was, it kept me from being even more stressed out. After not ovulating and then with DH's and my low libidos, it was just so much better to know that we had successfully ovulated, could take a break from the BDing and know that AF would come within X days etc... When I had a long natural cycle during my 'break' it kept me totally sane, we didn't miss our BD window and I knew I wasn't 'late' yet. I NEEDED to know what was going on (yes, I'm a control freak, lol)
So if you find the obsessing makes you feel more in control, by all means keep doing it! Just have to find what works best for you! :hugs:


----------



## Nightnurse

lisaf said:


> Nightnurse - I had almost no side effects from 50mg... some depression during the 2nd week of my cycle, sore breasts during 2ww. I was super worried about the side effects on 100mg but they were not that noticably different. The only thing that was different was that I had 1 emotional episode where I was crying and being hysterical about not being able to find the dog's bone :rofl:
> Basically, everyone reacts differently and you may notice a huge change in side effects, you may notice none


*Can say i definately had a great time with 50mg of clomid I was extremely horny  all through my 2ww and even after,anyone have anything similar,gosh I love the stuff,can you imagine if i'm lucky what 100mg will do to me,heee heeee *


----------



## rosababy

tmc97138 said:


> Thanks, glad to know i'm not the only one. I have a planner too, with each day CD1-CD27 lableled and all my appointments and pill day. Makes me feel like I am at least doing everything I can to be on top of things. I think I am just going to quit the OPK's for now.
> 
> Let me know how the SA goes. My honey has to do his sometime this week. I think tomorrow will probably be the best day. Did you have him do it at home and bring the sample in or do it at the lab?

I have an app on my iPod that tells the cycle days, and which days I'll most likely ovulate and get AF, etc. I'll just use that since I"m not temping and using FF. Figures I finally PAY for ff and then stop temping. :wacko: We had to make an appointment for his SA, and he went into the office to do it. He was nervous because he thought it would be awkward, but he said it was fine. We find out the results tomorrow.



Nightnurse said:


> Hi there,today I started my 100mg of clomid,didnt have anyside effects with 50mg(is that a good thing?) so hoping I can cope with a higher dose

I think they're probably the same. I had MAD hot flashes in the middle of the night throughout taking them, and a few days afterwards. Not too bad, but kind of annoying. 



McMummyTTC said:


> Another one that is thinking about ditching the OPKs.... this is our last month on Clomid :nope::nope: which is pretty scary... thinking about just BD every 2-3 days throughout the month and not stressing over we MUST bd tonight etc. :wacko:

That is scary. I'm only on cycle 2 of 5, and I'm already nervous!! :wacko: every 2 days throughout the fertile time is much better than knowing you HAVE to do it tonight. I accidentally left my +opk on the counter one night, and my dh had trouble performing...:blush: That never happened before, but the pressure was too much for him. 



Nightnurse said:


> *Can say i definately had a great time with 50mg of clomid I was extremely horny  all through my 2ww and even after,anyone have anything similar,gosh I love the stuff,can you imagine if i'm lucky what 100mg will do to me,heee heeee *

:rofl: :sex: :sex: :sex: LOVE it!!


----------



## missin_a_girl

Hi ladies,
So I am 5dpo and I keep feeling this pressure down as if I got a blatter infection or something but I don't. Gotta pee more often. Anyone else feel this feeling?


----------



## lisaf

rosa - if you're not going to temp, you can suspend your FF account.. then if you decide to temp again later you can reinstate your membership... just a tip :)

missing_a_girl - sorry, wish I could help..


----------



## wanting2010

Hey ladies. Well I started taking Provera today to bring on AF, and then I will be starting my fourth Clomid cycle, my second at 150 mg.


----------



## winston83

Hiya girls feeling really good today lost 5 pounds at my slimming club busy baking a wedding cake today for my friends wedding on Saturday xx
Hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunshine x


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Im thinking about giving the evil clomid another go next cycle at 150mg (up from 100mg), I had said no as I was so terribly depressed, it hadnt been making me ovulate, and we do have the option to go onto injectables, but I kinda feel like I should do the clomid just in case. Im feeling a lot better now, not depressed at all which shows that it was just the clomid, if it was proper depression wouldnt disappear so fast.

What do you guys think?


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Girls, sorry I haven't posted in a while, it has been crazy here since DH found his Mum dead last Thursday.
I'm 10dpo today but not holding out much hope for a BFP this time, temps are rubbish and I'm having the pre-Af cramping already. No 2011 baby for us :(

Hope everyone is doing okay, and lets see some more BFP's around here soon xx


----------



## baby.wishing

Emma sorry for ur loss x x


----------



## keepsmiling

Does anyone else spoton clomid or just weird me xx


----------



## mrphyemma

I haven't had any spotting Kelly.

Thanks baby.wishing xx


----------



## cranberry987

Im sorry to hear that mrphyemma :( :hug:


----------



## Jocr

Keepsmiling - no I havent had any spotting on clomid 

mrphyemma - im 10DPO too, lets keep everything crossed for a :bfp: :flower:
Sorry for your loss. I hope that you are both coping ok.

Cranberry - I think if you feel strong enough then go for it girl. I wont be having my 3rd batch next month - i want a month of feeling 'normal' whatever that is. :laugh2:

Wanting - Good luck with the Provera & clomid :thumbup:

Winston - Wow well done you, you must be chuffed. I seem to be putting on as the clomid makes me want to scoff all day. Was busy making rice crispie cakes and muffins last night with my neice :cake::munch::munch:

Hi to everyone else and big :hug:


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck Jocr, when are you testing? x


----------



## Fritty

So sorry for your lost, my DH lost his mum a couple of years ago so I understand what you are going through big hugs.

I am around 10dpo but don't think it going to be a 2011 baby for us either. I did test saturday as I was out for a brithday so wanted to make sure a glass of wine would be ok but it was BFN, however I am still hoping that it was because it would have been too early to test. On my 2nd round of clomid this month and had reflexology also to try and help. I was going to test again tomorrow but might wait until the weekend to see if the witch arrives?? Lets hope its an extra special mothering sunday (UK) xx


----------



## Jocr

Emma - I tested on sunday (obvs very early and got a neg) and I will test again on thursday morning as I have a wine tasting evening and if its neg test I will be swallowing the wine and not spitting! :wine::drunk:
How are things with you? xx

Fritty - it may have just been a little early - when are you going to test again? Im to impatient to wait to see if AF comes.:wacko:
xxx


----------



## wanting2010

cranberry987 said:


> Hi
> 
> Im thinking about giving the evil clomid another go next cycle at 150mg (up from 100mg), I had said no as I was so terribly depressed, it hadnt been making me ovulate, and we do have the option to go onto injectables, but I kinda feel like I should do the clomid just in case. Im feeling a lot better now, not depressed at all which shows that it was just the clomid, if it was proper depression wouldnt disappear so fast.
> 
> What do you guys think?

It might be worth it to give it a shot. I didn't ov on 50 or 100 mg and had completely given up hope on Clomid working for me, but 150 mg did end up making me ovulate. I'm really glad I tried it because I had thought about skipping it and going to a specialist. 



mrphyemma said:


> Hi Girls, sorry I haven't posted in a while, it has been crazy here since DH found his Mum dead last Thursday.
> I'm 10dpo today but not holding out much hope for a BFP this time, temps are rubbish and I'm having the pre-Af cramping already. No 2011 baby for us :(
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okay, and lets see some more BFP's around here soon xx

Sorry for your loss honey. :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

lisaf said:


> rosa - if you're not going to temp, you can suspend your FF account.. then if you decide to temp again later you can reinstate your membership... just a tip :)

Thanks! I did not know that. I'll go investigage.



winston83 said:


> Hiya girls feeling really good today lost 5 pounds at my slimming club busy baking a wedding cake today for my friends wedding on Saturday xx
> Hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunshine x

Good for you!! Losing 5 pounds feels so good, doens't it?! :thumbup:



cranberry987 said:


> Hi
> 
> Im thinking about giving the evil clomid another go next cycle at 150mg (up from 100mg), I had said no as I was so terribly depressed, it hadnt been making me ovulate, and we do have the option to go onto injectables, but I kinda feel like I should do the clomid just in case. Im feeling a lot better now, not depressed at all which shows that it was just the clomid, if it was proper depression wouldnt disappear so fast.
> 
> What do you guys think?

Is there another med besides clomid that you can try? I'm not sure if they all have the same symptoms...Do injectables work better than the pill, or is it in addition to the clomid pill? How many cycles have you tried so far? I'm sorry you're going through this. :hugs: I've had depression, so I understand how hard it is, and why you're not wanting to go back on it.



mrphyemma said:


> Hi Girls, sorry I haven't posted in a while, it has been crazy here since DH found his Mum dead last Thursday.
> I'm 10dpo today but not holding out much hope for a BFP this time, temps are rubbish and I'm having the pre-Af cramping already. No 2011 baby for us :(

I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Jocr in the nicest possible way I'm hoping you will be spitting the wine! x
I think I might test on Friday (13dpo) as I got my last BFP on 13dpo. AF is due Sunday (Mother's Day and also DH's Birthday). Hope us girls testing have a fantastic Mother's day surprise! xx


----------



## Jocr

Roll on Thursday & Friday :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm gunna test at 13dpo too as wen I ov I never get past 12dpo xx


----------



## McMummy

lisaf said:


> McMummy - ACK, sorry for AF :( Bummer that the OPKs were so questionable, but at least now you know they were the surge, just not strong enough... were you testing 2x a day or just once? (just curious)

Once a day...everyday at 2pm... but lesson learnt.. if I DO use OPKs this cycle then when the 2nd line appears dark enough to be nearly +ve I'll test twice a day!! :dohh::dohh:


----------



## McMummy

mrphyemma said:


> Hi Girls, sorry I haven't posted in a while, it has been crazy here since DH found his Mum dead last Thursday.
> I'm 10dpo today but not holding out much hope for a BFP this time, temps are rubbish and I'm having the pre-Af cramping already. No 2011 baby for us :(
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okay, and lets see some more BFP's around here soon xx

Really sorry to hear that, how awful for DH :hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well hate swallowing the tablets me the 2nd one melted in my mouth when i was trying to swallow it haha af had gone so we will be having sex tonight wooppp x x x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw emma sorry to here about your dh mum must be hard thinking of you x x x


----------



## esperanzamama

mrphyemma- my condolences, how terribly sad.

I am on CD12 and waiting for a nice bright double line on my opk!! fingers crossed extra tight this month (for me and everyone else:) )


----------



## lisaf

emma - so sorry for your DH :(

cranberry - just my 2 cents... if you want to give it another try, there's nothing wrong with that. I got that short depression while on clomid, and once I realized it was the pill, it was easier to handle because I knew it would be gone quickly.


----------



## Fritty

Jocr said:


> Emma - I tested on sunday (obvs very early and got a neg) and I will test again on thursday morning as I have a wine tasting evening and if its neg test I will be swallowing the wine and not spitting! :wine::drunk:
> How are things with you? xx
> 
> Fritty - it may have just been a little early - when are you going to test again? Im to impatient to wait to see if AF comes.:wacko:
> xxx

Hi Jocr

I am going to try and hold out until Sunday. I had debated testing today but I know its an excuse but I have so much on at work this week that I need to have a straight head as I fall to bits for a couple of days when I get the BFNs so wanting to get the week over and then see what the weekend brings xx


----------



## winston83

Hiya girls 
Emma big hugs coming your way so sorry for your loss xx
Good luck to all testing this week xx
Afm can't believe I am on cd 65!!!!


----------



## Lisa84

shesh win as if af still hasn't arrived!! Have you not got any spare Provera u could guzzle?

:hugs: Emmy xxx


----------



## tmc97138

*mrphyemma*- Sorry about your loss. 
*esperanza*-Good luck waiting for your +OPK! Crossing my fingers we get some BFP this month!

Good luck *Fritty* and *Jocr*! Hopefully no drinks for you for at least nine months! 
*Cranberry*-Go with your instincts. In the end you know what is best for your body and what you can handle. We all get emotional from time to time. You are allowed to change your mind about how you want to make your baby anytime you wish. It is your journey. I hope that whatever you choose works out for you. Just remember it's not forever. Just take it one month at a time. :)

AFM: I'm on CD17 about nine more days till I can test. I think I will wait until about 12dpo and start there. 10dpo is just too soon, and I can't handle seeing those BFN's! My specialist appointment got pre-approved. Just waiting for some paperwork from thier office and then I will set my appointment up. (Hoping to cancel it in the next two weeks!)


----------



## cranberry987

Winston I'm so sorry AF hasn't come yet. How lame >< it's the thing we pray not to happen each month and she comes. Then when we invite het she doesn't show. How rude!

Hope youre ok

X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been busy today painting my nieces house they have just got been the gym to when i ovulat i am not going the gym for 2 weeks because i want to try had this month for my bfp x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck this cycle Caz and what a fab Auntie you are for decorating your Niece's house! xx
Win, Have you been back to the doctor's to see one who didn't train with the dinosaurs yet? CD65 takes the pi**!! x


----------



## Smile4me

oh Em hun I'm so sorry ... my thoughts and prayers are with you and dh 

I'm also 10dpo did a test yesterday BFN lol like ... I didnt realize I was only 9dpo until i looked at my calendar... My siggy is completely wrong but I have af cramps so moving on to April cycle.....

Those of you who are in the bahamas .... know of any good all inclusive deals?
I'm taking dh on a vacation, we so need to relax from all of this ttc stuff


----------



## Fritty

Its so hard thou not to test. I am sat here at the moment thinking should I shouldn't I Arrrrggh xx


----------



## winston83

Hey girls yep been bk to docs still no joy so just keep waiting :-(


----------



## mrphyemma

Verna, the Bahamas sounds wonderful maybe just what you both need. I wish we could afford a holiday this year but it's usually only viable every 2-3 years for us :(

Win, I'm sorry the docs aren't being more helpful honey, and I hope AF arrives soon so you can move on x

Fritty, if I had a test in the house I would have cracked and peed on it by now. I may get one tomorrow and use it Friday morning. Good Luck x


----------



## cranberry987

I actually find testing helps - if i dont test i just obsessively think 'what if i didnt test now and it would have been +ve'


----------



## mrphyemma

I like your thinking Cranberry! Way way way back in time when I first started ttc (2 years and a bit ago) I loved poas, I was a poas-aholic but month after failed month took its toll and the BFN's became so hard to see I stopped testing at all and just relied on AF arriving. It is only since my BFP in November that I have started poas again. I know I CAN get pregnant now just gotta accept it may take a considerable amount of time to get there! :)


----------



## cranberry987

Oh and spoke to my dr today. Def going for 150mg next cycle. Just gotta wait for AF now. Have to have a scan at cd12 or so again. Let's hope this one gets me bloody ovulating!


----------



## 2011Excited

anns said:


> Friends, shall we start a clomid club.Please join those who are using clomid this month.I am in my second round of clomid.Now on cd12.took clomid from cd2-cd6. Now fingers crossed for ovulation.Please update your stories also...


I'm on my first month of Clomid. CD 16 for me. :happydance: Good Luck Ladies!!!!


----------



## lisaf

cranberry987 said:


> I actually find testing helps - if i dont test i just obsessively think 'what if i didnt test now and it would have been +ve'

That is exactly what I was like :rofl:
and any twinge, ache, cramp, nausea, heartburn etc would add fuel to the fire, lol! So a BFN kept me in check and I could say "ok, if I had enough HCG to be causing nausea, surely it would be a positive test now... so it must be unrelated or in my head"


----------



## Fritty

Hi Ladies the Witch got me last night. On to round 3 of the clomid!!! Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## winston83

Hiya it's here &#57431;&#57431;&#57431;&#57431;&#57431;&#57431; i am officially CD1 little happy dance lol never thaught I would be so happy to get af lol after 66 days I'm over the &#57420;


----------



## cranberry987

Woo! Are you clomiding this cycle?


----------



## keepsmiling

Oooh fab news winston x


----------



## Lisa84

:happydance: Fab news win xx


----------



## sarlar

hey girls...quick question. on the clomid 100 mg. am 5 dpo. I have been so dizzy i feel like i am gonna pass out. is it even possible to have this symptom this early? i think i am going crazy! i even check my blood pressure at work!


----------



## rosababy

sarlar (did I spell that right?), yes I think dizziness is a symptom. First cycle, I had hot flashes and now I'm crazy emotional. I literally have not stopped crying for the past 2 days. :sad2:


----------



## keepsmiling

I had a few dizzy spells on 100mg
but now I'm on 150 all iv had was headaches x


----------



## Smile4me

aww ladies so sorry you are having side effects :( NO FUN!!

well af like cramps still and a BFN at 9dpo and I just feel like taking a test is a huge waste of time so Im going to just wait for the witch to show... so this 100mg was not a success once again.

On the bright side.. we booked our vacation...Em hun we have been together for four years and this is our first vacation and we decided to go to Cancun instead...much cheaper because we are taking the girls to Florida in June so two vacations in a matter of three weeks,,,,, just call me a glutten for punishment... ha!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

Smile do u fancy being myum and takin me ob ur lovely
holz xx


----------



## Smile4me

would love too hun :)


----------



## keepsmiling

Awwww bless ya x


----------



## missin_a_girl

hi ladies, how are you? well i got my 21 progresterone test done on tuesday and still waiting on the results. i cant wait to see how i did this month. i felt major o pain and continue to after o on the 15th which fertility friend said i did and also my opks. but my opks were positive three days straight. then a few days later my temp went way up and then then went back down and then back up again. now it is level.... i posted a thread with a picture up but not getting many response because the link wasnt working so i am gonna try to do this as a picture.... can you help me read it because i dont know how... this chart is update with todays temp as well. thank you....

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j200/lyndav101/utf-8BSU1BRzA0MTMuanBn.jpg


----------



## cranberry987

Well hmm Id say you Ov'd cd17, not much else to be seen I think?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls good luck to all hope we get are bfps soon well took the last clomid tonight woopp let the sex begin haha how long is it after your last pill that i can start using opks x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

Hi caz I was told 2-3 days xx


----------



## missin_a_girl

My test came back its 37.9 that's good right?


----------



## rosababy

cranberry987 said:


> Well hmm Id say you Ov'd cd17, not much else to be seen I think?

I also think cd17...



missin_a_girl said:


> My test came back its 37.9 that's good right?

Your progesterone? Are you in the USA or somewhere else? I had a 19, and my doc was thrilled. My original one was 8...I heard in the UK, above 30 is good.


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies...well I am back on the clomid train! Got my script today...he gave me 3 months starting with 50mgs....then 100mgs, then 150mgs....so hopefully it will work! I already ovulate on my own which has me doubting the validity of it all but it is worth a shot....

Does anyone use a cbfm while using clomid?


----------



## missin_a_girl

Yes I am usa. My doctor told me I had the level of a pregnant woman in her second trimester. I guess its could be a good thing but I ovulated so I am happy.


----------



## rosababy

missin_a_girl said:


> Yes I am usa. My doctor told me I had the level of a pregnant woman in her second trimester. I guess its could be a good thing but I ovulated so I am happy.

OMG you had a 37 in the usa?! That's SO high!!!! When are you going to :test:


----------



## missin_a_girl

I am going to test Sunday or Monday.


----------



## dreamy

missin_a_girl said:


> I am going to test Sunday or Monday.

I can't wait to here the results! Your progesterone level sounds so promising!


----------



## dreamy

9th cycle of Clomid. Last cycle they said I didn't ovulate because my progesterone was too low. My chart looks like I did ovulate though, so I was surprised by the results.

I'm thinking of using progesterone cream. Does anyone else take clomid and use progesterone?


----------



## lisaf

ttcbaby117 said:


> hi ladies...well I am back on the clomid train! Got my script today...he gave me 3 months starting with 50mgs....then 100mgs, then 150mgs....so hopefully it will work! I already ovulate on my own which has me doubting the validity of it all but it is worth a shot....
> 
> Does anyone use a cbfm while using clomid?

I was JUST wondering what happened to you yesterday! Yay for being back on clomid. Hope it works!!! :hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

I use the cbfm, showed a peak first medicated cycle, while bloods showed i didnt ov (prog was 12), but was first month, and this month ive had highs for 5 days or something and im sure itll go to low soon. I wouldnt trust it completely on clomid but its a good indicator of when to get your bloods done i think.


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls waiting to go the gym happy Friday woopp and the kids break up today for 2 weeks x x x


----------



## cranberry987

woop, means the roads will be quiet, but the pool will be full of screamers >< why anyone would take a 5 year old to a gym which costs £80 a month is beyond me.


----------



## caz & bob

taking a child the gym ha i took my son once never again he got hurt off the weights bar bust his lip so no kids to go the gym xxx


----------



## Jocr

ttcbaby117 said:


> hi ladies...well I am back on the clomid train! Got my script today...he gave me 3 months starting with 50mgs....then 100mgs, then 150mgs....so hopefully it will work! I already ovulate on my own which has me doubting the validity of it all but it is worth a shot....
> 
> Does anyone use a cbfm while using clomid?

Yes I do and it seems to work fine :happydance:


----------



## Jocr

Hi Ladies

Im out this month just got yet another BFN!:cry::cry:

Hope you all have a great weekend.
xx Jo


----------



## cranberry987

Aw jocr, :hugs:

are you doing another clomid cycle?


----------



## mrphyemma

So sorry Jocr :hugs:

I don't think this cycle is mine either. BFN yesterday at 12dpo. tested again today with fmu. There seems to be a very faint line but no obvious colour to it so will have to discount it as an evap. Will use my last test on Sunday when AF is due unless she beats me to it :( x
I hear 2012 is the year of the dragon and very lucky. I'll try my best to get a 2012 baby now. :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

My acu lady said this year was the year to get pergnant apparently and a good year for fertility or something like that. FX thats true for us all xx


----------



## Smile4me

BFN for me too ladies .... Looks like drinks tonight with the friends:drunk: ... have had dd's for two weeks on Spring break ... I'm going to miss them this weekend but I'll have a drink in our honor tonight! Heres to a Great weekend ladies!:hugs:


----------



## McMummy

Well CD4 for me today.... and I'm on my LAST clomid cycle....can't believe that's it. My 6 months are up already. :cry::wacko::wacko::cry:

Let's hope April brings a nice number of :bfp: to Clomid Club!! xx
:dust:


----------



## cranberry987

I rly hope it happens for you this month. you know what they say about desperate last chances!


----------



## Jocr

Thanks ladies.

mrphyemma - fingers x'd for you hun. Year of the dragon aye, well it should be my year then as Hubby calls me that all the time :happydance:

Cranberry - No Im not gunna have any more clomid for the moment - i have got one more batch to take but to be honest I just feel a bit too weak at the moment to take it as it makes me feel rather emotional. I think I need to get my self together a bit more and pick up some positive thinking etc.
Just waiting for my LAP now and then see what fertility dr suggests.
:hugs:

Lisa84 - that sounds good to me!

Smile - Aw hun I know how you feel :flower: and cheers.


----------



## rosababy

dreamy said:


> 9th cycle of Clomid. Last cycle they said I didn't ovulate because my progesterone was too low. My chart looks like I did ovulate though, so I was surprised by the results.
> 
> I'm thinking of using progesterone cream. Does anyone else take clomid and use progesterone?

I use the cream. Put it on twice a day on your arms, abs or legs from O to AF. I might not do it this cycle, actually. I'm not temping or using opks, so I won't know when I O. I'm not convinced it did anything for me...



Jocr said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Im out this month just got yet another BFN!:cry::cry:
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend.
> xx Jo

Sorry, Jocr. :hugs:



McMummyTTC said:


> Well CD4 for me today.... and I'm on my LAST clomid cycle....can't believe that's it. My 6 months are up already. :cry::wacko::wacko::cry:
> 
> Let's hope April brings a nice number of :bfp: to Clomid Club!! xx
> :dust:




cranberry987 said:


> I rly hope it happens for you this month. you know what they say about desperate last chances!

That's true, cranberry! I'm already worried that I'm on my 2nd out of 5 cycles! :wacko: Sometimes you can take a "break" from clomid and try again in a few months. That's what my doc said anyway. Have faith. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks ladies....well I guess I will back up my cbfm with some opks! Gosh I totally dont want to go back to tracking but I guess I have to being on teh clomid...dont want to miss the window!

Sorry for the bfns ladies.....

Smile - enjoy your drinks! I might have some also...being that I am only on cd 3.

Mcmummy - we are cycle buddies!!!!


----------



## cranberry987

Is the progesterone cream something which your Dr recommended? I thought about using it but wasnt sure as theyve never mentioned it


----------



## mrphyemma

Nice to see you back ttcbaby117 xx


----------



## rosababy

cranberry987 said:


> Is the progesterone cream something which your Dr recommended? I thought about using it but wasnt sure as theyve never mentioned it

My sister in law mentioned it. She's a midwife. I got mine at a health food store. You can also check vitamin stores. It's all natural, but I'm not sure how much it actually helped me.


----------



## Jocr

I just thought... do I need to leave this forum now as I wont be having anymore clomid for the time being?


----------



## cranberry987

i dont think so, we talk about other things besides clomid. up to you :)


----------



## cranberry987

URGH! I need to have a massive bitch about someone. 

Shes been ttc for two years or so and had 4 mc. Shes pregnant now and it all seems to be going ok and she complains about it all the time! Saying that being pregnant is hell and that shes feeling so ill. She posts on facebook pretty much every day cryptic messages about how sick and tired she feels - shes only 8 weeks and hasnt told many ppl. I would KILL to be in her position. I actually would rather get preg and lose it every single month than have no hope any month of getting pregnant. 

Rly want to have a go at her but Im sure she doesnt realise shes being a cow. cant think of anything nice to say back so im saying nothing atm


----------



## cranberry987

ok, i replied 'if i ever get preg ill love every bit of it, even the bad parts' seemed to be a toned down version of what i rly wanted to say


----------



## Delilahsown

cranberry987 said:


> ok, i replied 'if i ever get preg ill love every bit of it, even the bad parts' seemed to be a toned down version of what i rly wanted to say

Your response was appropriate and bittersweet! Hopefully it will give her something to think about and be grateful for.


----------



## McMummy

ttcbaby117 said:


> Mcmummy - we are cycle buddies!!!!

Oooooh I do love a cycle buddy :haha: xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Mrm: omg! I am so sorry that DM had to experience something like that. I am speechless! I prayers goes out to you, him and his family. Stunned.:hugs:

hello everyone! sorry things are just gone backward for me. Tuesday night i had a lot of pain. then they did an ultrasound and they found a 4cm mass in or around my left tube. then the fs took me right into surgery on Wednesday. been in the hospital since and hadn't seen the doc since i have been in here. i am so angrey:brat: i even called his office today and they told me he was busy. WDF! i mean really....i don't have a clue what he done to me up until today. the nurse keeps telling me that i have to wait for the doc to talk to me. i am so angry...:growlmad:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls 35 i would be going mad bye now hun hate it when they dont tell you much afm had a drink last night feel really ruff today not drinking tonight i keep eating crap haha x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh 35, I hope you are okay honey. Is the mass a new pregnancy or left-over from your mc in February? Sending love your way xx

Caz, don't envy you with the hangover. Hope last night was good though and worth feeling a bit rough today. x


----------



## keepsmiling

Iv not drank for 4 weeks nw and neither has hubby 

I'm so proud of him x


----------



## mrphyemma

Wow, that's really great kelly. Well done to both of you and I hope you reap the benefits with a BFP very soon x


----------



## keepsmiling

God so do I hun

no spoting for the past 2 days?? WTF 

Oh well af is due in 3 days


----------



## anniexfares

*Hi ladies, I am new to this thread. I am on CD 17, and on my first round of Clomid (50mg). I took them CD 5-9. I am excited, and nervous all in one -- but definitely trying to stay positive  I was wondering if it is normal to be very emotional and cry often while on Clomid? I know it said your can expect hot flashes and mood swings, but I didn't seem to really get that while on the pill. But yesterday, CD 16, I was an emotional wreck lol. I took an OPK and got the strongest positive I have ever received, I was very excited about it! I also had very strong pain in my lower pelvis all evening, and today it is gone. I thought something was wrong with me, but I am wondering if this could have been O pain? I have never really felt it before, so idk. Anyways, thank you for listening to me go on... it is so nice to have other ladies to talk to about this stuff! *


----------



## caz & bob

welcome annie yes clomid can make you emotional hun good luck with it kel good girl for not drinking hun woopp x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi anniexfares and welcome to the clomid club. Clomid makes me very emotional and depressed at times too. Sounds very much like O pains to me, so a probable Cd16/17 ovulation for you. Good Luck x

Well girls I'm out again. :( Checked my cervix earlier and had some brown cm so I reckon she will be here bang on time tomorrow. 2012 baby here I come! xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey Em - sorry af gotcha!!!! Such a downer! I am having mixed emotions about being back on clomid but we will see if it helps....

35 - hope you get some help soon.....did you end up getting pg again, I see in your picture that it says 1st trimester.....

caz - I envy your drink last night LOL.....


----------



## ttcbaby117

annie - sounds like you oved! I always get emotional around ov....even not on clomid....Can you tell us a bit about why the dr gave you clomid?


----------



## caz & bob

well hangover has gone now because i have had a chinese that has qua ed me haha x x x


----------



## daviess3

Hi girls how we all doing?? just popped in to see how we all are, i only read last few, soz em hope u an family are ok, your poor oh must be gutted! Hows every1 else?
Cranberry i saw ur post hun, an i so no how u feel im siick of my friends posting on fb about being sick weight gain constant moaning about being pg! I have said to friend of mine i would love morning sickness!! lol! But trust me hun i just had my 3rd mc an you really wouldnt rather mc every time it took me bout 14months to fall pg then it happened 3 times in a year so i no from both sides an honestly mc makes u more scared for next time etc, so to actually fall pg is scary to, an to concentrate on getting pg for so long an then mc is awful you honestly honesstly would rather wait for a sticky bean i promise you, i would rather wait another year an have a forever baby then go through anymore mcs. xx


----------



## Sunshine31

Hi ladies
I took clomid (50mg) for the first time this month and got peaks on my CBFM on cd17 and 18. Today is 20 and when I did an opk this morning the LH line was still pretty dark. I don't think I've had a temp rise yet either although weirdly this cycle all my temps have been about 0.3 C higher than usual. 
Does anyone know if this loong LH surge could be down to clomid? I ovulate on my own so really hope the clomid hasn't screwed things up!
Thank-you ladies and happy Sunday x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all having a relaxing day happy mothers day all you mums well woke up to and bunch of flowers chocolates and perfume off my gawjus son x x x


----------



## anniexfares

ttcbaby117 said:


> annie - sounds like you oved! I always get emotional around ov....even not on clomid....Can you tell us a bit about why the dr gave you clomid?


I apologize in advance, it my be long!! :( 

My husband and I have been actively trying for about 2 years now. But I was in a 4 year relationship before him, and we tried off and on with no luck. I know it was me though, because he sure didn't have a problem getting another girl pregnant while we were together! :( 
I was in a car wreck in 2005 that left me with a crushed hip/pelvis. I have 2 metal plates and screws in my left hip. I was sooo scared that I would never be able to conceive or carry a child due to the damage that had been done to me. I went to see a doctor about it, and he did a pelvic exam and blood work, he told me that he didn't see anything wrong minus elevated androgen levels. He said that he didn't want to prescribe me Clomid because it was "too expensive" and he didn't think that it would benefit me if ovulation wasn't my problem. I asked what is the next step, and he told me that we would do the dye HSG test next and it was very expensive as well...
Basically I walked out of there thinking that I would never be able to take it any farther without a ton of money. 
Fast forward 4 years later (Dec. 2010). I now had insurance, so I went for my annual pelvic appointment. While there, I asked my doctor (again) about my infertility issues. He said he knew how bad I wanted a baby, and he would do something to try and make it happen... he told me that I might have PCOS (due to irregular/heavy periods) and put me on birth control. 
I started talking to some ladies at work, and one mentioned that her daughter had so much issues when ttc that she went to a specialist in the city that guaranteed her that she would be pregnant within a year... well it worked! I decided I had enough, so I searched up a specialty clinic in the city and made my first appointment (Feb 2011). The OBGYN was wonderful! I am so thankful I made the appt. He let me vent forever, did a pelvic and bloodwork, and told me that we could take whatever step I wanted to next. He recommended that I try the Clomid for a few cycles and see if that helped... so here I am on my first round of Clomid. :) I am on CD 18 today, I am going for my first progesterone test on Wednesday! 
I have one sister who was told she was unable to have children, and then at 40 got pregnant with her first... she now has 3!


----------



## Rona

Hi ladies,

How's everyone doing? I have question, I tried clomid 50mg for 3 months, and my 100mg 1 month. All on CD5-9. I am thinking to switch it to CD3-7. Can I do that even my ObGyn told me to take on CD5-9.

Thanks :)


----------



## caz & bob

yes if you want hun some people do it 2-6 3-7 x x x


----------



## caz & bob

well girls done a opk today got a line but not that dark yet x x x


----------



## Lisa84

anniexfares said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> annie - sounds like you oved! I always get emotional around ov....even not on clomid....Can you tell us a bit about why the dr gave you clomid?
> 
> 
> I apologize in advance, it my be long!! :(
> 
> My husband and I have been actively trying for about 2 years now. But I was in a 4 year relationship before him, and we tried off and on with no luck. I know it was me though, because he sure didn't have a problem getting another girl pregnant while we were together! :(
> I was in a car wreck in 2005 that left me with a crushed hip/pelvis. I have 2 metal plates and screws in my left hip. I was sooo scared that I would never be able to conceive or carry a child due to the damage that had been done to me. I went to see a doctor about it, and he did a pelvic exam and blood work, he told me that he didn't see anything wrong minus elevated androgen levels. He said that he didn't want to prescribe me Clomid because it was "too expensive" and he didn't think that it would benefit me if ovulation wasn't my problem. I asked what is the next step, and he told me that we would do the dye HSG test next and it was very expensive as well...
> Basically I walked out of there thinking that I would never be able to take it any farther without a ton of money.
> Fast forward 4 years later (Dec. 2010). I now had insurance, so I went for my annual pelvic appointment. While there, I asked my doctor (again) about my infertility issues. He said he knew how bad I wanted a baby, and he would do something to try and make it happen... he told me that I might have PCOS (due to irregular/heavy periods) and put me on birth control.
> I started talking to some ladies at work, and one mentioned that her daughter had so much issues when ttc that she went to a specialist in the city that guaranteed her that she would be pregnant within a year... well it worked! I decided I had enough, so I searched up a specialty clinic in the city and made my first appointment (Feb 2011). The OBGYN was wonderful! I am so thankful I made the appt. He let me vent forever, did a pelvic and bloodwork, and told me that we could take whatever step I wanted to next. He recommended that I try the Clomid for a few cycles and see if that helped... so here I am on my first round of Clomid. :) I am on CD 18 today, I am going for my first progesterone test on Wednesday!
> I have one sister who was told she was unable to have children, and then at 40 got pregnant with her first... she now has 3!Click to expand...

Hey Annie :hi:

I'm glad you are moving forward with TTC! I hope you are not on Clomid long and it works for you hun xx


----------



## Delilahsown

anniexfares said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> annie - sounds like you oved! I always get emotional around ov....even not on clomid....Can you tell us a bit about why the dr gave you clomid?
> 
> 
> I apologize in advance, it my be long!! :(
> 
> My husband and I have been actively trying for about 2 years now. But I was in a 4 year relationship before him, and we tried off and on with no luck. I know it was me though, because he sure didn't have a problem getting another girl pregnant while we were together! :(
> I was in a car wreck in 2005 that left me with a crushed hip/pelvis. I have 2 metal plates and screws in my left hip. I was sooo scared that I would never be able to conceive or carry a child due to the damage that had been done to me. I went to see a doctor about it, and he did a pelvic exam and blood work, he told me that he didn't see anything wrong minus elevated androgen levels. He said that he didn't want to prescribe me Clomid because it was "too expensive" and he didn't think that it would benefit me if ovulation wasn't my problem. I asked what is the next step, and he told me that we would do the dye HSG test next and it was very expensive as well...
> Basically I walked out of there thinking that I would never be able to take it any farther without a ton of money.
> Fast forward 4 years later (Dec. 2010). I now had insurance, so I went for my annual pelvic appointment. While there, I asked my doctor (again) about my infertility issues. He said he knew how bad I wanted a baby, and he would do something to try and make it happen... he told me that I might have PCOS (due to irregular/heavy periods) and put me on birth control.
> I started talking to some ladies at work, and one mentioned that her daughter had so much issues when ttc that she went to a specialist in the city that guaranteed her that she would be pregnant within a year... well it worked! I decided I had enough, so I searched up a specialty clinic in the city and made my first appointment (Feb 2011). The OBGYN was wonderful! I am so thankful I made the appt. He let me vent forever, did a pelvic and bloodwork, and told me that we could take whatever step I wanted to next. He recommended that I try the Clomid for a few cycles and see if that helped... so here I am on my first round of Clomid. :) I am on CD 18 today, I am going for my first progesterone test on Wednesday!
> I have one sister who was told she was unable to have children, and then at 40 got pregnant with her first... she now has 3!Click to expand...

Hello Gals! and WELCOME to all our new friends! I hope you've all been well!
Annie- maybe I can help to shed some light on why your doc might have wanted to put you back on BC first. I too had been NTNP for years, and always wondered why I wasn't getting pregnant when we finally got married and started actually "trying." I do have PCOS with all the symptoms that entail with the exception of the polycystic ovaries. My regular OB just kinda wrote me off and sent me straight to a FS. After doing all the workup, they decided to start with an HSG. After we learned everything was clear, it was decided that they would put me on BC for 3 cycles. I didn't understand why- I just thought- i'm trying to get pregnant, why put my on bcp? so- basically, they told me that they wanted me to go 3 cycles straight, skipping the placebo week and just move onto the next pack. after the 3rd cycle, i was supposed finish the cycle with the placebo and have a period. It was explained to me that they were trying to shut down my ovaries for a few months to let everything re-set itself. Low and behold, after that 3rd cycle- i got pregnant. sadly, ended in MC. Insurance didn't even cover the FS visits ( at $325 per visit) so we figured if we managed to get pregnant that way- then it wasn't impossible. I ended back with my old OB/GYN, whose NP was an infert. specialist and that's how I ended up with the clomid. first round of 50mg did nothing. I barely ov'd. So, i started 100mg and after 3 cycles was able to get pregnant again, but that one also ended in mc. my 3rd pregnancy ended up in mc last month. so- here I am again, in the 2ww ( also on a break from clomid for a cycle or so...)

Hopefully, you will be one of the lucky ones that strike gold on their first round of 50mg! Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## Nightnurse

Hi Annie,I hope that you get your BFP first cycle,


AFM ,I am awaiting O,so will kep you updated,good luck everyone


----------



## wanting2010

cranberry987 said:


> URGH! I need to have a massive bitch about someone.
> 
> Shes been ttc for two years or so and had 4 mc. Shes pregnant now and it all seems to be going ok and she complains about it all the time! Saying that being pregnant is hell and that shes feeling so ill. She posts on facebook pretty much every day cryptic messages about how sick and tired she feels - shes only 8 weeks and hasnt told many ppl. I would KILL to be in her position. I actually would rather get preg and lose it every single month than have no hope any month of getting pregnant.
> 
> Rly want to have a go at her but Im sure she doesnt realise shes being a cow. cant think of anything nice to say back so im saying nothing atm

It's hard to deal with the things people say/do sometimes. :hugs: I just don't think they think about how it will come across! I do have to say that from experience, getting pregnant and miscarrying is worse than not getting pregnant each month.



35_Smiling said:


> Mrm: omg! I am so sorry that DM had to experience something like that. I am speechless! I prayers goes out to you, him and his family. Stunned.:hugs:
> 
> hello everyone! sorry things are just gone backward for me. Tuesday night i had a lot of pain. then they did an ultrasound and they found a 4cm mass in or around my left tube. then the fs took me right into surgery on Wednesday. been in the hospital since and hadn't seen the doc since i have been in here. i am so angrey:brat: i even called his office today and they told me he was busy. WDF! i mean really....i don't have a clue what he done to me up until today. the nurse keeps telling me that i have to wait for the doc to talk to me. i am so angry...:growlmad:

I'm so sorry to hear this hon! You are having such a hard time! I certainly hope everything starts too look up for you soon. Keep us updated!!! :hugs:



anniexfares said:


> *Hi ladies, I am new to this thread. I am on CD 17, and on my first round of Clomid (50mg). I took them CD 5-9. I am excited, and nervous all in one -- but definitely trying to stay positive  I was wondering if it is normal to be very emotional and cry often while on Clomid? I know it said your can expect hot flashes and mood swings, but I didn't seem to really get that while on the pill. But yesterday, CD 16, I was an emotional wreck lol. I took an OPK and got the strongest positive I have ever received, I was very excited about it! I also had very strong pain in my lower pelvis all evening, and today it is gone. I thought something was wrong with me, but I am wondering if this could have been O pain? I have never really felt it before, so idk. Anyways, thank you for listening to me go on... it is so nice to have other ladies to talk to about this stuff! *

Welcome!! It definitely is nice to have other ladies who understand what you're going through to talk to about things like this!! It is normal to feel emotional on Clomid, and what you're describing sounds like it could have been ovulation pain!! Good luck hon!!



Rona said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> How's everyone doing? I have question, I tried clomid 50mg for 3 months, and my 100mg 1 month. All on CD5-9. I am thinking to switch it to CD3-7. Can I do that even my ObGyn told me to take on CD5-9.
> 
> Thanks :)

I think what days a doctor tells you to take the Clomid on is just personal preference. My doctor also says 5-9, which I did my first two cycles, but I went ahead and took it 3-7 on my last cycle. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## esperanzamama

quick question..

I am on CD18, this was my first month on 150mg Clomid...
On day CD15 my opk was slightly pink, same as CD16 and CD17... and this morning too. They are staying the same shade of pink (not getting darker or lighter) and they are not as dark as the other test line.. I started testing 3 times a day incase I "missed" the peak.... it is still the same. This is different for me... anyone experience this?


----------



## Smile4me

CD1 for me ladies ... My last round of Clomid and it didn't work!
Oh well God has a plan..... DH and I will enjoy our trip in six weeks to Mexico :) Then taking dd's to Florida in June so this summer I have plenty of things to keep me occupied but I have to say yesterday I was at a store while out shopping and there was a lady with a newborn and I have to admit it made me very sad but I kept my head held high and kept walking without resentment... Just devotion and inspiration!!!!

dd and I are on our second week of bootcamp WHOOP WHOOP!!


----------



## keepsmiling

wots this bootcamp then smile


im 11dpo so testin soon lol x


----------



## tmc97138

*Annie*- Good luck on your first Clomid cycle. Just remember that eveyone's body is different. This is a great place for advice, but remember it's your journey and no two are the same. As for the crying. My first round I cried every day I took the pills. Also, TTC can be a pretty emotional experience and a rollercoaster. You'll have good and bad days. I hope you get your BFP soon!
*Kel*-Great job on the drinking. At first that was honestly the hardest thing to give up. I love going out dancing! Sometimes it's such a bummer planning your life and schedule around TTC. 
*Caz*-Woo hoo for your OPK's heading in the right direction! Fingers crossed!
*Rona*-Technically you can take them on the days already listed. I would voice your concerns with your doctor before hand. He may be able to explain why he/she is having you do it on those specific dates. They also schedule blood work and ultrasounds based on which days you take the pills. After all he/she is your doctor for a reason! Good luck. 
*Night*-Yay for o'ing! Good luck!
*Smile*- So sorry about your last Clomid cycle. I don't know how religious you are but we all just have to trust in God's plan for our lives. Who knows why it isn't working out now. Just know that you never can expect the wonderful things he has in store for you life! :hugs:
*35*- Things just don't seem fair right now. Wish you a speedy recovery. You are a wonderful person and deserve great things. :hugs:

AFM:On CD22, 8dpo. I am going to wait to test on Friday at 12dpo. So Far no major symptoms that I can read into. I had quite a bit of cramping/pain the following week after Ovulation. I am hoping my body was just making room! Other than that no signs...


----------



## Jocr

keepsmiling said:


> wots this bootcamp then smile
> 
> 
> im 11dpo so testin soon lol x

Goodluck:thumbup:


----------



## Jocr

Hi ladies - as I wont be having anymore clomid (unless DR gives me more at another time) I will be leaving this thread.
I would like to wish all of you lovely ladies a BFP VERY soon and lots of :dust::dust::dust:

If any of you would like to inbox me then thats great. xx
Thank you for all your help and advice.:thumbup:


----------



## keepsmiling

u dnt need to leave us hun

ur part of our little fmily x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your all well afm chilling now why my son is out playing x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Jocr, there's no need to leave, we will miss you :(

Afm, AF has just come a knockin' so onto cycle 25 and clomid cycle 10!


----------



## Moorebetter

Hello! Im new. but not on Clomid yet.. I have a doctors appointment on Thursday Im scared. Weve been ttc of a year. Im going to see what the doc has to say. My OPKs say Im oving... Do you think Clomid would help??

Thanks ladies and GL to all


----------



## brillbride

joining u ladies again, im cd 10 on 2nd round of clomid 50mg (2--6), first round I got pregnant and MC at 7 wks.....anyhows something strange has happened, have been having brown spotting from cd 8 to currently cd 10.....

Has this ever happened any of you?

was taking fish oil X 2 and baby aspirin (which i dont normally) was thinking maybe I thinned out my blood too much or else its just the clomid


would love to know if any of you ever had this thanks:hugs:xx


----------



## wanting2010

brillbride said:


> joining u ladies again, im cd 10 on 2nd round of clomid 50mg (2--6), first round I got pregnant and MC at 7 wks.....anyhows something strange has happened, have been having brown spotting from cd 8 to currently cd 10.....
> 
> Has this ever happened any of you?
> 
> was taking fish oil X 2 and baby aspirin (which i dont normally) was thinking maybe I thinned out my blood too much or else its just the clomid
> 
> 
> would love to know if any of you ever had this thanks:hugs:xx

Not sure about the spotting, but just wanted to say I'm so sorry for your loss hon!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

annie - great story...thanks for sharing....I hope clomid does the trick for both of us!

moore - g/l hun....I ovulate on my own but the dr put me on clomid anyway. It might help.

Smile - that is normal to feel sad....my girlfriend said to me one day when I was talking about how seeing babies and hearing about pregnant women made me sad and she said.....maybe it is the universe telling you that this world is abundant and that you will have your own very soon.....might sound hokey but it gets me through those times now.

afm - 2 pills down and 3 to go! No s/e yet...we will see.....I hope they stay away!


----------



## caz & bob

ttc hope you dont get any symptoms hun i never x x x


----------



## rosababy

Annie, it's so nice to hear the story about your sister and her success story! Gives me hope. Thank you. Glad to hear you found a good doc! It helps so much. I have a great normal doc, but she couldn't do much for fertility, so I started seeing an ob/gyn, and he put me on Clomid the first time I saw him. I hope you have good luck with your clomid this cycle!!




esperanzamama said:


> quick question..
> 
> I am on CD18, this was my first month on 150mg Clomid...
> On day CD15 my opk was slightly pink, same as CD16 and CD17... and this morning too. They are staying the same shade of pink (not getting darker or lighter) and they are not as dark as the other test line.. I started testing 3 times a day incase I "missed" the peak.... it is still the same. This is different for me... anyone experience this?

Maybe you have a long surge? Or maybe you're not ovulating? I would throw the sticks away and just bd! :sex: Sometimes, the stress of is this + or - is too much.



Jocr said:


> Hi ladies - as I wont be having anymore clomid (unless DR gives me more at another time) I will be leaving this thread.
> I would like to wish all of you lovely ladies a BFP VERY soon and lots of
> If any of you would like to inbox me then thats great. xx
> Thank you for all your help and advice.:thumbup:

No need to leave us, Jocr! You can stay even though you're not on clomid. :hugs: Does your doc have a new plan for you, now that you're done with the clomid? IUI?



Moorebetter said:


> Hello! Im new. but not on Clomid yet.. I have a doctors appointment on Thursday Im scared. Weve been ttc of a year. Im going to see what the doc has to say. My OPKs say Im oving... Do you think Clomid would help??
> 
> Thanks ladies and GL to all

Opks do not mean you're definitely o'ing. Really the only thing that will tell you is the temping. I was o'ing, but my doc said I was probably not producing great eggs, which is why he put me on clomid. That, and because my progesterone levels were too low (also means I was probably not putting out good eggs). Clomid helps a number of things.



brillbride said:


> joining u ladies again, im cd 10 on 2nd round of clomid 50mg (2--6), first round I got pregnant and MC at 7 wks.....anyhows something strange has happened, have been having brown spotting from cd 8 to currently cd 10.....
> 
> Has this ever happened any of you?
> 
> was taking fish oil X 2 and baby aspirin (which i dont normally) was thinking maybe I thinned out my blood too much or else its just the clomid
> 
> would love to know if any of you ever had this thanks:hugs:xx

No spotting for me...why don't you google the side effects. I've just had hot flashes and MAJOR emotional ups and downs. :wacko: Not so fun.

Afm, just waiting to O. The bd fest of April starts Wednesday. :haha: No temping or opk'ing this cycle, just good old fashioned :sex:


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well got to take my mums dog the vet today why she gets checked before her op for her not have puppies hers a pic of her she lovely
 



Attached Files:







Picture 551.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## snl41296

hey girls checking in on everyone. hope u all are well. AFM~ I do CBFM and OPK's I got my Dark OPK sunday around 3 I am on CD 16 and still Just HIGH on my CBFM thats why I do both to make sure the OPK's are right. I depend on them more so. I have never NOT got an egg so its Odd for me to be at CD 16 and just high still. Maybe tomorrow I will get the egg. Today the OPK are still there so I will BD tomorrow morning again like we have been doing every other day for a week so far. I want to contuine till friday so tomorrow we will BD then Friday =D lets hope something happenes if not FS is April 29th they had to cancel on us march 25th =/


----------



## keepsmiling

Well I'm 12dpo today but did spot a tiny bit on brown whichnis normal for me on clomid x


----------



## Lisa84

FX for you Kel xx

Hope you get the egg soon snl xx


----------



## keepsmiling

Thnks sweetie xo


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies just looking for some advice pls 

I'm cd26 i suffer with PCOS very irregular and this was my first clomid cycle will clomid help to regulate and should I expect AF around cd28 I think I may have ovulated around cd13 or 14 

Thanks ladies


----------



## Lisa84

Hey Kazza,

If you have ovulated then if you are not pg you will have a period. I only had around 3 at the most periods a year and had a bang on 28 days cycle on my first go. Are you having 21 day blood done? xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: kazzab x x x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Caz !!! Xxxx

Lisa - thank you this is good to no I wasn't sure if I would dye to my absent cycle! 

In one way I hope I don't because then there is a poss bfp but if I do at this stage it would be good to no I've ovulated!! 

I had 21 day and ive got 28 day on thurs then awaiting results


----------



## anniexfares

Thank you everyone :) It feels good having someone,or in this case a lot of someones :), to open up to on this issue ... and people can actually mean it when they say "I know how you feel" or "I know what your going through". 
I am going for my Day 21 Progesterone test tomorrow, my first one. I was wondering if it will show anything if I didn't ovulate until CD16 or 17? I don't know what to expect, or what they will be looking at exactly... but I got a very strong opk on CD16. I just hope that if I did actually ovulate, that he will be able to tell :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey Caz - no symptoms yet from the clomid...except that I feel great, I mean better than I usually do....I have 2 more days to go before I finish my pills.....so weird, last time I had hot flashes and couldnt sleep....oh well....good luck to us both!!!!!!!


----------



## wanting2010

Does anyone use progesterone cream? My OB/GYN said that my m/c last month could have been caused by low progesterone (we don't really know for sure because when I went to the ER they didn't check my progesterone) and she said the next time I get my BFP she will start me on a supplement right away. I've been thinking about it and I think I would like to start something right after ovulation. I guess I would have to wait til after my progesterone bloodwork or else it would be inaccurate.

But anyway- any recommendations for progesterone cream?


----------



## caz & bob

ttc hi hun i didn't it funny isn't it i had loads of symptoms on 50mg but non this month 100mg fx it a bfp for us hun when i had my mc in may i had zero symptoms then hun so hopefully we will get them this month x x x


----------



## caz & bob

ttc hi hun i didn't its funny isn't it i had loads of symptoms on 50mg but non this month 100mg fx it a bfp for us hun when i had my mc in may i had zero symptoms then hun so hopefully we will get them this month x x x


----------



## rosababy

anniexfares said:


> Thank you everyone :) It feels good having someone,or in this case a lot of someones :), to open up to on this issue ... and people can actually mean it when they say "I know how you feel" or "I know what your going through".
> I am going for my Day 21 Progesterone test tomorrow, my first one. I was wondering if it will show anything if I didn't ovulate until CD16 or 17? I don't know what to expect, or what they will be looking at exactly... but I got a very strong opk on CD16. I just hope that if I did actually ovulate, that he will be able to tell :)

I o'ed on cd17 or 18 last cycle, so I went for my "cd21" test on cd24 or something. It should be 7 days past ovulation, so if you know exactly when you o'ed, it's best to decide do 7 dpo. Docs say cd 21, based on a o date of cd14. It probably won't be as high if it's done earlier. Are you able to reschedule?



wanting2010 said:


> Does anyone use progesterone cream? My OB/GYN said that my m/c last month could have been caused by low progesterone (we don't really know for sure because when I went to the ER they didn't check my progesterone) and she said the next time I get my BFP she will start me on a supplement right away. I've been thinking about it and I think I would like to start something right after ovulation. I guess I would have to wait til after my progesterone bloodwork or else it would be inaccurate.
> 
> But anyway- any recommendations for progesterone cream?

I got mine at GNC. It's a natural cream. I've been using it for several months, but I'm not convinced that it does anything.


----------



## ARRIELLE

wanting2010 said:


> does anyone use progesterone cream? My ob/gyn said that my m/c last month could have been caused by low progesterone (we don't really know for sure because when i went to the er they didn't check my progesterone) and she said the next time i get my bfp she will start me on a supplement right away. I've been thinking about it and i think i would like to start something right after ovulation. I guess i would have to wait til after my progesterone bloodwork or else it would be inaccurate.
> 
> But anyway- any recommendations for progesterone cream?

you already know that i recommend it... When i went for my ultrasound my ob was all impressed with all of the stuff i did for myself to ttc...and as you know i am using it...


----------



## ARRIELLE

rosababy said:


> anniexfares said:
> 
> 
> thank you everyone :) it feels good having someone,or in this case a lot of someones :), to open up to on this issue ... And people can actually mean it when they say "i know how you feel" or "i know what your going through".
> I am going for my day 21 progesterone test tomorrow, my first one. I was wondering if it will show anything if i didn't ovulate until cd16 or 17? I don't know what to expect, or what they will be looking at exactly... But i got a very strong opk on cd16. I just hope that if i did actually ovulate, that he will be able to tell :)
> 
> i o'ed on cd17 or 18 last cycle, so i went for my "cd21" test on cd24 or something. It should be 7 days past ovulation, so if you know exactly when you o'ed, it's best to decide do 7 dpo. Docs say cd 21, based on a o date of cd14. It probably won't be as high if it's done earlier. Are you able to reschedule?
> 
> 
> 
> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> does anyone use progesterone cream? My ob/gyn said that my m/c last month could have been caused by low progesterone (we don't really know for sure because when i went to the er they didn't check my progesterone) and she said the next time i get my bfp she will start me on a supplement right away. I've been thinking about it and i think i would like to start something right after ovulation. I guess i would have to wait til after my progesterone bloodwork or else it would be inaccurate.
> 
> But anyway- any recommendations for progesterone cream?Click to expand...
> 
> i got mine at gnc. It's a natural cream. I've been using it for several months, but i'm not convinced that it does anything.Click to expand...

i got mine from gnc and started the day after ovulation... Ithelps to prepare your uterus for implantation


----------



## wanting2010

Thanks arrielle and rosababy! I'm going to order some from GNC. :)


----------



## keepsmiling

Af just got me ladies I'm fine tho

onwards and upwards x


----------



## cranberry987

Double post


----------



## cranberry987

Grr. Again


----------



## cranberry987

Cbfm finally went to low. Only because it's the last stick I think. It's been high since cd 19 and I had no peak. Feeling like I might get AF soon, bit crampy. Not looking forward to next cycle at 150 but just have to do it :(

Found out yday that my best friend is 11 weeks preg meaning she got preg first try. I'm so upset. I'm going to have to stop seeing her as I can't deal with it. She's going to start showing soon and I just can't see her like that. It's bad enough seeing random ppl with bumps or kids. 

Someone said to me yday "maybe it's just not meant to be" had a complete breakdown after that. How could he say that. Also, I think he's right. I'm going back to the drs to
Get anti depressants. Hope they kick in before I get clomid-depressed as im pretty bad already


----------



## snl41296

hey girls just checking in on everyone have not been on. I try to just focus now on me and DH and trying, this cycle was 13 and my CBFM didnt detect my EGG this cycle which is a first. I know I ovulated b/c my CM and also I back up my CBFM with OPK'S and it was very very dark sunday and monday of which we BD'ed every other day and on monday :thumbup::winkwink: we go to the fertility doctor April 26th unless by chance I am PG! which would be nice. time will tell right

Lots of new girls here Welcome.
hope lisa is well and caz sorry keepsmiling that AF showed =/ I am on cycle 13


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls kel sorry :af: got you hun fx next cycle hun afm been the gym and is now chilling x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm teyin to drink more water 

On pint 2 lol xx


----------



## caz & bob

i am to kel because i dont drink much my self x x x


----------



## baby.wishing

Hi hope everyone is ok so I'm cd13 today opks are getting darker should o in the next few days good luck to everyone this cycle x x


----------



## keepsmiling

I never drink any really

I dunno how many pints u shud drink

I'm aiming for 4 a day x


----------



## baby.wishing

I never used to drink any water but then I found out that drinking water gives you more cm so all this cycle I've been drinking 4 glsses of water and it really does give you a lot more x x


----------



## rosababy

cranberry987 said:


> Cbfm finally went to low. Only because it's the last stick I think. It's been high since cd 19 and I had no peak. Feeling like I might get AF soon, bit crampy. Not looking forward to next cycle at 150 but just have to do it :(
> 
> Found out yday that my best friend is 11 weeks preg meaning she got preg first try. I'm so upset. I'm going to have to stop seeing her as I can't deal with it. She's going to start showing soon and I just can't see her like that. It's bad enough seeing random ppl with bumps or kids.
> 
> Someone said to me yday "maybe it's just not meant to be" had a complete breakdown after that. How could he say that. Also, I think he's right. I'm going back to the drs to
> Get anti depressants. Hope they kick in before I get clomid-depressed as im pretty bad already

I would KICK that person who said maybe it's just not meant to be!!!! What a jerk thing to say! HE is the key point here...a woman would never say that to another woman. Let it roll off your shoulders. He's obviously insensitive.


----------



## tmc97138

*SNL-*Good luck seeing the fertility doc if need be. My first Fertility doc appointment is on May 6th! Long wait to get in. I will almost be done with my next cycle before that date! Hopefully we both get pregnant and can cancel our appointments. Unfortunatly I live in a small town and will have to drive two hours for each appointment (one way). 
*Kel-*Sorry that AF got you. :( But i'm really happy that you are so positive. You will have to tell me your secret if AF shows here! Great job starting to drink water. It wasn't an easy adjustment for me. But now I drink about 90oz of water a day. I feel great! I just carry a pretty large mug of ice water and when it gets low fill it back up. 
*Baby-*Good luck, almost to the 2WW!
*Cranberry-*Sorry that you friend is pregnant. It's never easy. Right now i'm planning my friends babyshower that is almost 6 months along now. It really isn't easy. I do cry sometimes behind closed doors where she can't know. Sometimes she says insensitive things like "it will happen when it's supposed to" or when she found out she was having a girl (she wanted a boy) she said "well you can just adopt her". But at the end of the day when I finally get pregnant I want all my friends there to support me. Even if they were going through the same struggles I am right now. Cheer up honey, it will be worth it. :hugs:

AFM- I am officially 10dpo but i'm not going to test yet. I am going to wait until Friday to be 12dpo. It's not easy, but I'm just not ready to give up hope yet. I like the little shred of posistivity inside me that I might actually be pregnant. No symptoms whatsoever. I squeeze my boobs every couple hours just to check if they are sore. LOL! My honey's SA came back and everything is perfect. He is above average in all areas. There are alot of those little guys on his swim team. So, I am thankful because that's not an easy problem to fix. But at the same time, I know our infertility struggles are all on my shoulders now. Somedays I can't help but think that he would have a child if he had picked someone else. I am trying to stay positive though. Until the fat lady sings!


----------



## ttcbaby117

just checking in ladies!!! I have one more pill tomorrow and then onto the bding and my bfp! I hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Jocr

rosababy said:


> Annie, it's so nice to hear the story about your sister and her success story! Gives me hope. Thank you. Glad to hear you found a good doc! It helps so much. I have a great normal doc, but she couldn't do much for fertility, so I started seeing an ob/gyn, and he put me on Clomid the first time I saw him. I hope you have good luck with your clomid this cycle!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esperanzamama said:
> 
> 
> quick question..
> 
> I am on CD18, this was my first month on 150mg Clomid...
> On day CD15 my opk was slightly pink, same as CD16 and CD17... and this morning too. They are staying the same shade of pink (not getting darker or lighter) and they are not as dark as the other test line.. I started testing 3 times a day incase I "missed" the peak.... it is still the same. This is different for me... anyone experience this?
> 
> Maybe you have a long surge? Or maybe you're not ovulating? I would throw the sticks away and just bd! :sex: Sometimes, the stress of is this + or - is too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Jocr said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies - as I wont be having anymore clomid (unless DR gives me more at another time) I will be leaving this thread.
> I would like to wish all of you lovely ladies a BFP VERY soon and lots of
> If any of you would like to inbox me then thats great. xx
> Thank you for all your help and advice.:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> No need to leave us, Jocr! You can stay even though you're not on clomid. :hugs: Does your doc have a new plan for you, now that you're done with the clomid? IUI?
> 
> 
> 
> Moorebetter said:
> 
> 
> Hello! Im new. but not on Clomid yet.. I have a doctors appointment on Thursday Im scared. Weve been ttc of a year. Im going to see what the doc has to say. My OPKs say Im oving... Do you think Clomid would help??
> 
> Thanks ladies and GL to allClick to expand...
> 
> Opks do not mean you're definitely o'ing. Really the only thing that will tell you is the temping. I was o'ing, but my doc said I was probably not producing great eggs, which is why he put me on clomid. That, and because my progesterone levels were too low (also means I was probably not putting out good eggs). Clomid helps a number of things.
> 
> 
> 
> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> joining u ladies again, im cd 10 on 2nd round of clomid 50mg (2--6), first round I got pregnant and MC at 7 wks.....anyhows something strange has happened, have been having brown spotting from cd 8 to currently cd 10.....
> 
> Has this ever happened any of you?
> 
> was taking fish oil X 2 and baby aspirin (which i dont normally) was thinking maybe I thinned out my blood too much or else its just the clomid
> 
> would love to know if any of you ever had this thanks:hugs:xxClick to expand...
> 
> No spotting for me...why don't you google the side effects. I've just had hot flashes and MAJOR emotional ups and downs. :wacko: Not so fun.
> 
> Afm, just waiting to O. The bd fest of April starts Wednesday. :haha: No temping or opk'ing this cycle, just good old fashioned :sex:Click to expand...


Arr thanks - DR has just told me I have my apt for the LAP in May to see what is going on in there. Dont want to waste clomid if tubes are misbehaving x


----------



## caz & bob

think you are supposed to drink milk to ladies x x x


----------



## cranberry987

Urgh. Wouldn't get me drinking milk whatever it did. As long as you get calcium from somewhere I reckon you're ok


----------



## keepsmiling

I drink alittle milk and yoghurt so I thibk imok xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

tmc97138 said:


> *SNL-*Good luck seeing the fertility doc if need be. My first Fertility doc appointment is on May 6th! Long wait to get in. I will almost be done with my next cycle before that date! Hopefully we both get pregnant and can cancel our appointments. Unfortunatly I live in a small town and will have to drive two hours for each appointment (one way).
> *Kel-*Sorry that AF got you. :( But i'm really happy that you are so positive. You will have to tell me your secret if AF shows here! Great job starting to drink water. It wasn't an easy adjustment for me. But now I drink about 90oz of water a day. I feel great! I just carry a pretty large mug of ice water and when it gets low fill it back up.
> *Baby-*Good luck, almost to the 2WW!
> *Cranberry-*Sorry that you friend is pregnant. It's never easy. Right now i'm planning my friends babyshower that is almost 6 months along now. It really isn't easy. I do cry sometimes behind closed doors where she can't know. Sometimes she says insensitive things like "it will happen when it's supposed to" or when she found out she was having a girl (she wanted a boy) she said "well you can just adopt her". But at the end of the day when I finally get pregnant I want all my friends there to support me. Even if they were going through the same struggles I am right now. Cheer up honey, it will be worth it. :hugs:
> 
> *AFM- I am officially 10dpo but i'm not going to test yet. I am going to wait until Friday to be 12dpo. It's not easy, but I'm just not ready to give up hope yet. I like the little shred of posistivity inside me that I might actually be pregnant. No symptoms whatsoever. I squeeze my boobs every couple hours just to check if they are sore. LOL! My honey's SA came back and everything is perfect. He is above average in all areas. There are alot of those little guys on his swim team. So, I am thankful because that's not an easy problem to fix. But at the same time, I know our infertility struggles are all on my shoulders now. Somedays I can't help but think that he would have a child if he had picked someone else. I am trying to stay positive though. Until the fat lady sings*!

As for the above... i feel like this too hun, i often think if my dh had chosen another woman he may already have a child now. im praying so hard it will happen soon for all of us x

(sorry im not on alot, iv been so busy lately)x


----------



## ineedaseed

evening ladies :hi:

mind if i join? i have been on the forum now for a couple of years, been ttc for 5 years in june. 

i have pcos and an underactive thyroid. tried metformin but was too unsettling on the tummy. have recently loss 3.5 stone voa weight watchers and have today seen my fs who has finally prescribed me clomid :yipee: :yipee: am so chuffed i cant stop smiling. she was a bit of an arse to me at previous appts, in particular about my weight. she was very nice today and was supportive. finally she stopped labelling me as unexplained and acknowledged that my blood results for cd21 are low (were 25,29 and 30) and its unlikely i am ovulating on my own. i will continue to lose the weight and am trying to keep working with weight watchers to get my bmi down to 30 :thumbup: she has given me 3 cycles of meds and a bloods form to check ovulation, then i go back if not preggers and she will increase dose or offer more cycles (up to 12) if needed. fingers crossed i dont, i have a good feeling about this!! 

so i have been prescribed the usual start up dose of 50mg day 2-6. i probably wont take it next cycle as i want to shed a few extra pounds yet. i just wanted to familiarise myself with ladies going through a similar situation with the clomid. looking forward to sharing your journeys and celebrating lots of clomid club bfps :hugs: xxx


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies, i havnt been in here much i dont like to come in here much i dont wanna make it harder on you ladies to c my tickers every time i post. i know its hard and believe me i do know its hard....clomid did work for me though 

but i noticed a some of you were talking about drinking water helps with CM and yes it does water helps with alot of the bodies functions but i also found that green tea just 1 cup a day helps with it as well, also EPO helped me to and i only took 1 cap. a day.

like i said i dont come on here much but feel free to PM me any time if you have any questions. keep your heads up ladies and enjoy the time with ure partner !!!!!!!!


----------



## mrphyemma

sma, your posts don't offend me in the slightest and seeing another clomid girl get a BFP and seeing her ticker zooming along to a lovely baby is lovely to see. It gives me hope. Good Luck x


----------



## mrphyemma

ineedaseed said:


> evening ladies :hi:
> 
> mind if i join? i have been on the forum now for a couple of years, been ttc for 5 years in june.
> 
> i have pcos and an underactive thyroid. tried metformin but was too unsettling on the tummy. have recently loss 3.5 stone voa weight watchers and have today seen my fs who has finally prescribed me clomid :yipee: :yipee: am so chuffed i cant stop smiling. she was a bit of an arse to me at previous appts, in particular about my weight. she was very nice today and was supportive. finally she stopped labelling me as unexplained and acknowledged that my blood results for cd21 are low (were 25,29 and 30) and its unlikely i am ovulating on my own. i will continue to lose the weight and am trying to keep working with weight watchers to get my bmi down to 30 :thumbup: she has given me 3 cycles of meds and a bloods form to check ovulation, then i go back if not preggers and she will increase dose or offer more cycles (up to 12) if needed. fingers crossed i dont, i have a good feeling about this!!
> 
> so i have been prescribed the usual start up dose of 50mg day 2-6. i probably wont take it next cycle as i want to shed a few extra pounds yet. i just wanted to familiarise myself with ladies going through a similar situation with the clomid. looking forward to sharing your journeys and celebrating lots of clomid club bfps :hugs: xxx

You found us!!! :) Welcome to clomid club! I hope your stay is short and sweet before you are hopping on the bus over to first-tri! :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

Welcome indeedaseed

hope ur stay here is short


And sma ur ticker doesn't offend me eiteits lovely to c x


----------



## baby.wishing

Morning ladies hope everyone is ok and loving the british weather well cd14 for me and I just got my positive opk so looks like bding is on the cards tonight x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110407-00079.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## keepsmiling

Wow that's a nice pos opk

get bding Hun xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Looking good baby.wishing. Get thee to the boudoir! ;) xx


----------



## keepsmiling

I cnt wait for my pos opk lol cud be awhile c


----------



## baby.wishing

Well ladies i have no idea whats going on but my stomach is so tender even to touch and the pain is so bad even just walking is causing me pain it was tender before but its just got worse fx ill o soon x x


----------



## mrphyemma

I've had that too baby.wishing, even lowering myself to sit caused me a lot of pain. Sounds like you are ovulating :)


----------



## tmc97138

Woo Hoo baby.wishing! That's great news. Yes, sometimes during O' time that happens to me as well. This past cycle some days I felt like I might get sick from the feeling.


----------



## keepsmiling

Well day 1 of clomid and iv got a aweul headache already!!!! Great


----------



## jennievictora

hey i picked my clomid up today there was a last min cancelltion so got an appoitment today instead of 19th may :happydance: 
iv been given 50mg of clomid got take 2 a day :) shes givne me something make me have a period which iv started today and on 2nd day of period start clomid :happydance:


----------



## keepsmiling

Goo luck Hun x


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Seems that there will be a few of us starting Clomid cycles this weekend - I should be taking pill#1 on Saturday - going to take in the evening this time I think see if I can avoid headaches etc. 

GL everyone!


----------



## wanting2010

jennievictora said:


> hey i picked my clomid up today there was a last min cancelltion so got an appoitment today instead of 19th may :happydance:
> iv been given 50mg of clomid got take 2 a day :) shes givne me something make me have a period which iv started today and on 2nd day of period start clomid :happydance:

Good luck hon!! Glad you were able to get an earlier appointment and get started!



cranberry987 said:


> Hi
> 
> Seems that there will be a few of us starting Clomid cycles this weekend - I should be taking pill#1 on Saturday - going to take in the evening this time I think see if I can avoid headaches etc.
> 
> GL everyone!

Good luck to you too!! I'm hoping to start my next round of Clomid this weekend...just waiting on AF!


----------



## baby.wishing

Well everyone the pain has calmed down a bit now just aching but I just did another opk and guess what it was negative so I guess I've o x x


----------



## caz & bob

good luck to all us girls fx x x x


----------



## jennievictora

Thank u :) what dose is everyone one on ? X


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm on 150mg cd 2-6


----------



## caz & bob

im on 100mg 1st cycle 2-6 x x x


----------



## jennievictora

caz & bob said:


> im on 100mg 1st cycle 2-6 x x x

same as me :happydance: dumb question is 2-6 mean this your second round of it ? x


----------



## keepsmiling

No it mean caz takes it cd 2 til cd 6 xx


----------



## jennievictora

ah i see sorry not used to cycle counting as my periods have always been non exsistint :( x


----------



## cranberry987

Im also on 150mg on cycle day 2-6. 

Realised that altho ttc is complete shit, theres lots of things you cant do while pregnant, so Im focusing on doing all of them at the moment. Going to book tix for lots of rowdy gigs, eat brie, jump on trampolines etc! Cheered me right up.


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm goin tanning next week
gettib my hair bleached again xx


----------



## cranberry987

Ooh yes, forgot about sunbeds. Anything else? I dont dye hair, but might start just cos I can.


----------



## keepsmiling

Good idea

drink alot In the summer
eat sushi xx


----------



## sma1588

yes ladies enjoy all the things i cant do now for me...ok? i wont be going to the beach i will probly be white as a ghost, no just hanging out at the places where some friends go on occasion, no drinks, and the list goes on. dont get me wrong im happy to be preg but yes there is alot you cant do when it does happen............


p.s enjoy all the comfy sleep ure getting now because it ends soon as well as bathroom trips during the night


----------



## cranberry987

ok, found these which I can do

Inhale paint fumes
use pesticides
use household cleaning products (refuse to start cleaning the house so that ones out)
get a Tick bite
Clean out cat litter tray
stroke a lizard
overheat/have a sauna (The website says 'Check your core temperature during workouts every 20 minutes using a rectal thermometer'. lol. why would someone stick a thermometer up their bum in a spinning class?) 
get lots of xrays
expose self to Low-Level Electromagnetic Fields - eg electric blanket
Drink Unfiltered Tap Water
Eat GM food.

!


----------



## lisaf

PMSL!!! ooh yes, by all means rush out and empty a cat litter box and inhale some paint fumes!! :rofl:


----------



## wanting2010

jennievictora said:


> Thank u :) what dose is everyone one on ? X

I'm on 150 mg.


----------



## rosababy

jennievictora said:


> Thank u :) what dose is everyone one on ? X

I'm on 100 mg, 2nd cycle.


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm on 4th cycle!!!!omg x


----------



## rosababy

cranberry987 said:


> Im also on 150mg on cycle day 2-6.
> 
> Realised that altho ttc is complete shit, theres lots of things you cant do while pregnant, so Im focusing on doing all of them at the moment. Going to book tix for lots of rowdy gigs, eat brie, jump on trampolines etc! Cheered me right up.

GREAT idea!!! I'm going wine tasting on Saturday, and to a theme park with rollarcoasters next week!



cranberry987 said:


> ok, found these which I can do
> 
> 
> Inhale paint fumes
> use pesticides
> use household cleaning products (refuse to start cleaning the house so that ones out)
> get a Tick bite
> Clean out cat litter tray
> stroke a lizard
> overheat/have a sauna (The website says 'Check your core temperature during workouts every 20 minutes using a rectal thermometer'. lol. why would someone stick a thermometer up their bum in a spinning class?)
> get lots of xrays
> expose self to Low-Level Electromagnetic Fields - eg electric blanket
> Drink Unfiltered Tap Water
> Eat GM food.
> 
> !

inhale paint fumes!! Why on EARTH would anyone check their temp up their bum during a workout?!?! :rofl:


----------



## tmc97138

You seriously can't use an electric blanket? That thing has a permanant spot on my bed! Is that for real?


----------



## lisaf

hmm, yeah, they worry about you overheating yourself and baby while pregnant.
Its more about your core body temp though, so if you just need the blanket for your feet thats probably fine. Your body gets warmer anyway so you may not need/want it. Never heard about the electronic field from the blanket being an issue though.

So get in some hot tubs and saunas now!! Long hot baths too!


----------



## esperanzamama

cranberry987 said:


> ok, found these which I can do
> 
> Inhale paint fumes
> use pesticides
> use household cleaning products (refuse to start cleaning the house so that ones out)
> get a Tick bite
> Clean out cat litter tray
> stroke a lizard
> overheat/have a sauna (The website says 'Check your core temperature during workouts every 20 minutes using a rectal thermometer'. lol. why would someone stick a thermometer up their bum in a spinning class?)
> get lots of xrays
> expose self to Low-Level Electromagnetic Fields - eg electric blanket
> Drink Unfiltered Tap Water
> Eat GM food.
> 
> !



hahahahah, i have never met you- but i adore you.... you made my day.:happydance:


----------



## Lucy_girl

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind me crashing the clomid club, but this was my first cycle on clomid... I have been reading your post, and I'm crossing my fingers for everyone. Me and DH have been trying for over a year, just recently did testing that showed I was not Ovulating..so Dr. put me on the 50 mg- cd 3-7. I was so excited because on cd 14 I started to feel a pain in my side, and sure enough the next morning I received a positive OPK test.. :). Then yesterday I went in to do blood work to test progesterone levels, and the Dr. just called to say that they were GREAT this month. So now I'm waiting...which feels like next week will take forever to come.

Do you find that the Clomid will take a few cycles to really work it's magic?

Thanks!


----------



## anniexfares

So, I went for my first progesterone test yesterday (CD21) and just got the results back a couple hours ago. My dr. said that they were good, wanted to see a 10 or above and mine was just at 11. I told him that I am pretty sure I didn't ovulate until late CD16 or early CD17, and he said that was even better. Does this sound pretty good to you ladies? It's my first, so I have not a clue :)


----------



## lisaf

Sounds great anniexfares!!
If you weren't even 7dpo yet then the number would have gone higher!

(If you remember or were around before, I had low progesterone issues and never got above 8.8 until my BFP cycle)


----------



## wanting2010

I think that sounds great anniexfares, especially if you ovulated late and didn't have the bloodwork done 7 dpo!


----------



## mbo

Hi, 
Ive used clomid before and concieved but had a miscarge, then used it again conceived and had a stillbirth but am thinking of using it again. Do you think it will work coz i used it after the stilbirth and it never worked on cd3 - 7. Which day should i try it this time?


----------



## tmc97138

Well ladies 12dpo... BFN. I feel like quitting for a while... Better keep trucking. I know it's not over till the fat lady sings.. but I highly doubt im in that ten percent chance that's left. Should start my Period on Sunday or Monday if my body is being stubborn like last month. 

Going to see if my OBGYN will give me one last dose of Clomid while I wait for my infertility specialist appointment on May 6th.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all opks still the same for me hope i o soon well the sun is out her done front and back gardens and now chilling x x x


----------



## Nightnurse

*This will be my fourth cycle on clomid (3x50mg last year)
first round (100mg -3-7) this time around*


What do you ladies think of putting our names and basic info on the front pafe like they do with testing dates for example 


*Nightnurse 3 rounds clomid 50mgs* (no pg) 4th round 100mgs (waiting to test) if you had *MC,MMC,or if you have kids* ,on clomid you can add it in too, this is all so wee can keep track on who is doing what and when,so we wont have to keep asking or posting it,what do you think?


----------



## cranberry987

That depends on someone on the front page editing it and I don't think they check here even. Unless we started a new thread


----------



## ineedaseed

good luck to all the ladies starting their first cycles of clomid :yipee:


----------



## brillbride

baby.wishing said:


> Morning ladies hope everyone is ok and loving the british weather well cd14 for me and I just got my positive opk so looks like bding is on the cards tonight x

SNAP babywishing-- we are always on the same days! anyhows im cd 14, sore side as we speak, saw u had a pos OPK so just did one (10pm) and its positive-----yeaaaaa, was neg this morn....so im happy, Prob wont ov til 2mor so that would leave cd 16 as 1dpo I think


----------



## caz & bob

dont no anybody that will put it on the front page if some one wants to set it up they can x x x


----------



## missin_a_girl

nightnurse ... i think that is a great idea....


----------



## caz & bob

morning :hi: girls nice again her goin food shopping in a bit then going to chill in my garden on the decking x x x


----------



## jennievictora

morning everyone :)


----------



## mrphyemma

Morning ladies, Just waiting for the sunshine to come out from behind the clouds. Yesterday was a scorcher here. There's nothing like a bit of sunshine to lift the spirits. I have been feeling really down the last few days. I know now after 9 cycles of clomid that it is a side affect of the magic pills and will subside in a few days time. Pray God I get my BFP soon so I don't have to endure this for much longer :(

The front page info sounds like a good idea but not sure how to do it. x


----------



## caz & bob

well girls my opks are darker think tomorrow o will happen has anyone backed a horse in the grand national i have got what a friend x x x


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Had a really grumpy day. Nothings right and everyone is a dickhead. Going to buy pills and sit in the garden. Also gonna get some more Brie and pate


----------



## cranberry987

Pimms! Not pills lol. Ain't that bad yet


----------



## caz & bob

haha x x x


----------



## baby.wishing

hi everyone well today is cd16 and nothing is making any sense i got my positive opk on thursday and negative yesterday and today i usually o the day after my positive but my temp still aint gone up its actually gone down does anyone have a clue what is going on its getting me down now x x


----------



## cranberry987

Wait Til tmw and see what happens then. Temps are rly sensitive so could be anything which affected it. Paracetamol lowers your temp I know for one. That's why I stopped temping tbh as it's so random. You could well have ov'd but maybe slept with duvet off as you were hot therefore lowering your core temp. Could have been anything

Go by the opk I say.


----------



## Rona

Baby,

Cranberry is right, and also probably you're trying ovulating and it not happen, so it keep trying. When it does that, keep BD until you see your temp surge so you don't miss any opportunity :)...good luck.


----------



## baby.wishing

Hi ladies hope everyone is ok well my temp finally went up today but I really can't believe how high its gone so looks like I'm in the 2ww so fingers crossed I get my BFP soon x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm got a nice + opk woopppp here's a pic its lovely ans sunny her again so going to try and get a tan the top one yesterdays the bottom today x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0140.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hello ladies, just popping in to say i am doing okay. i put a full story on my journal to avoid the repeat....

I hope everyone is doing well and I will pop in later so I can read back a few pages. Take care:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

35 i will have a read now hun x x x


----------



## caz & bob

whats your picture hun xx


----------



## caz & bob

found you hun x x x


----------



## sarlar

hey ladies. need help asap!! was on clomid 100 mg this last month. am currently 16 dpo. i started spotting friday, had some spotting saturday and had a good sized clot and then barely any spotting today. i didnt feel right so i just took a clear blue digi and it was positive!! i am terrified now because of the spotting. do i need to call a md?


----------



## Delilahsown

sarlar said:


> hey ladies. need help asap!! was on clomid 100 mg this last month. am currently 16 dpo. i started spotting friday, had some spotting saturday and had a good sized clot and then barely any spotting today. i didnt feel right so i just took a clear blue digi and it was positive!! i am terrified now because of the spotting. do i need to call a md?

call your MD just to check things out. a lot of women have spotting early on- hopefully- it is nothing and you are on your way to a H&H 9 months! I know its easier said than done, but try not to stress about it ( trust me- been down this road before...) they say that as long as you're not having any bright red bleeding- it may be just fine. Good luck!


----------



## mrphyemma

Ooh Sarlar I would go get checked out honey, they may do blood tests over a few days to see if your hcg levels are rising. Not sure a scan would show very much at this stage. I have everything crossed for you sweetie x


----------



## lisaf

sarlar - see if they will check your progesterone levels too while they do a blood test :hugs: Its not always a sign of low progesterone but it can be and easy to check!


----------



## sarlar

thanks ladies for the advice and support. I spoke with my OBGYN and she isnt worried at this point since the spotting seems to have stopped. As of now, she said to try and relax and no need to get blood draws unless the spotting comes back or gets heavier or red. So as of now, she doesnt want to see me until 6 weeks. I am so so so terrified now. We have been trying for 2 years, 6 clomid cycles, and i have never had a BFP. I guess lots of prayers for now!


----------



## Delilahsown

sarlar said:


> thanks ladies for the advice and support. I spoke with my OBGYN and she isnt worried at this point since the spotting seems to have stopped. As of now, she said to try and relax and no need to get blood draws unless the spotting comes back or gets heavier or red. So as of now, she doesnt want to see me until 6 weeks. I am so so so terrified now. We have been trying for 2 years, 6 clomid cycles, and i have never had a BFP. I guess lots of prayers for now!

well, for now then- a very cautious congratulations are in order! take it easy!!!


----------



## sarlar

Cb digi this morning is negative so I am assuming Mc
Guess now I wait for the bleeding.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well no gym for me now why i have ovulated so chill chill chill now and relax for 2 weeks hope its worked this time my tummy these last few days feels heavy and bloated don't no if it ewt to do with ovulation or what well the weather her is dull today fx salar you dont mc hun x x x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

sarlar - good luck, my prayers go out to you hunny :) xx

caz&bob - good luck for these next 2weeks! :D xx

Hi ladies , i hope your all well... ill start from the beginning; so i went back for my cd23 scan last cycle to see if my follical had dissolved.. it hadnt so i had to go back on cd1 of this cycle, and it was still there at 25-27mm, so i then had to go back today cd5 for another scan to see if it had dissolved, it has thank god but i wasnt sure if i coud take my 6th round of clomid from today or if i had to have a natural cycle and then start the next cycle. 
well... the sonographer wasn't sure so she sent me to the ante natal part of the hospital, and when i got there i was told to ask for the sister personally, so i went along and asked for her and the receptionist started to bitch about me behind my back to the nurse (the worse part was I have actually worked there so I do know the sister who i asked for).. and she continued within hearing range to bitch. so i made them aware that i could hear her, and next time she should bitch behind closed doors. 
It turned out that I can take it, but i was so annoyed about her!! silly woman
I sandpapered all my skirting boards down ready to paint, but i took my anger out on them ha!

sorry for the long message! xxx :dust:


----------



## Delilahsown

sarlar said:


> Cb digi this morning is negative so I am assuming Mc
> Guess now I wait for the bleeding.

:hugs:

the same thing happened to me last cycle. only it wasn't strong enough to pick up on a digi. i got a pos on 16 dpo and the lines on the tests just got lighter and lighter. doc said chemical.... :shrug: 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarlar

well i think it is confirmed now. two more negative tests (frer and ept) AND i just started spotting brown. what do i do now? when do i start clomid again?


----------



## Nightnurse

hey sarlar sorry bout your loss by some miracle i hope that it just bad tests or hormones acting up


----------



## Delilahsown

just call your doctor and let them know what is going on. they may want to see you. if it isn't showing up on a test anymore, your hcg levels are already on their way back down, but they may want to do a blood test just to be sure. if they opt to let you miscarry naturally, then all there is to do is wait. I didn't have a d&c for any of mine. I got my period like regular with my last m/c but skipped the clomid this last cycle just to let my body do what its supposed to. may possibly start again this cycle. it all just depends on what your doc recommends...my 2nd mc i had to wait an extra cycle because I had cysts that needed to dissolve first.


----------



## sarlar

Thanks. I talked with my doctors nurse she is gonna speak with my doc and call back. Sp.otting stopped again but I agree my levels must be going down so only a matter of time. Wish I could stop crying.....


----------



## wanting2010

sarlar said:


> Cb digi this morning is negative so I am assuming Mc
> Guess now I wait for the bleeding.

I'm so sorry hon. :hugs:


----------



## tmc97138

*Sarlar*-So sorry you are going through this. I would check with your doctor. Let us know how you are doing. Hugs.
*MrsG*-How unprofessional of the staff! I can't believe that. I work in a hospital and that sort of behavior would not be tolerated. Good for you for speaking up. Probably embarassed them. Hopeuflly you got the answers you needed!

AFM: I day late. 15dpo. Negative test this morning. My body did this to me last month too. I am starting to get cramping, but it's not like my normal period cramps. It's like O' pain and it's really strong. I feel like crying, because i'm hurting physically and sad to boot. Oh well. Specialist on May 6th. I am going to see my OBGYN wants to do another Clomid cycle while I wait. Just wish I could start and get a new cycle going...


----------



## cranberry987

Oh! Forgot to say. My 4weddings is on tonight on sky living at 9pm!


----------



## Lisa84

:hugs: Sarlar xx Sooo sorry you are having to go through this hun xx

ooo Cranberry i've just got OH to set it on plus. he is chuffing watching the footie so i have no chance of watching it when it is actually on xxx


----------



## cranberry987

WOO, they didnt revoice it. Thats my actual voice when she signs!


----------



## Lisa84

Wow that is soo weird thinking that is you (ijust flicked on coz it's half time) :) xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

sarlar hun, I am so sorry...my heart goes out to you! I wish I was there to give you a hug, I can only imagine what a rollercoaster that was to see the bfp and then to have it disappear. Cry and get it out...deal with you emotions....it is only natural and okay to feel upset.


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Check out my journal if youre that way inclined :)


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies I gave quick question for u if I may? 

Had my firstvroung of clomid had pos Opk days 13 and 14 now cd33 and no AF and three bfn if AF does not show does this mean clomid failed? Will AF show naturally do u think ?


----------



## baby.wishing

Sarlar I'm so sorry hun x x morning ladies well im 3dpo today I've got the 2ww to just relax as the children are away with for the holidays so I should get a nice 2ww with no stress hope everyone is ok and fx for some BFP x x


----------



## kazzab25

Baby wishing where abouts in kent are you?


----------



## esperanzamama

kazzab25 said:


> Hi ladies I gave quick question for u if I may?
> 
> Had my firstvroung of clomid had pos Opk days 13 and 14 now cd33 and no AF and three bfn if AF does not show does this mean clomid failed? Will AF show naturally do u think ?

This has happened to me... my doctor said that a positive OPK means you had a LH spike- but it doesn't mean 100% that you ovulated...:hugs:

You could have a longer cycle, and AF will come- I always give AF a chance, but set a day as back up.. for example, if it doesn't come by CD 35 I start clomid (after a neg preg test) If not sometimes I think I would be waiting for ever:hugs:


----------



## winston83

Cranberry I just checked your journal out &#58389;&#57431;&#58389;&#57431;&#58389;&#57431;&#58389;


----------



## rosababy

cranberry987 said:


> Hi
> 
> Check out my journal if youre that way inclined :)

OMG! Congratulations!! Where did this come from?! :wohoo:



kazzab25 said:


> Hi ladies I gave quick question for u if I may?
> 
> Had my firstvroung of clomid had pos Opk days 13 and 14 now cd33 and no AF and three bfn if AF does not show does this mean clomid failed? Will AF show naturally do u think ?

True, opks do not mean you definitely o'ed. Are you temping? I had a longer luteal phase on my first cycle of clomid, so maybe that's what is going on...


----------



## McMummy

Congratulations Cranberry :happydance::happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all weather sunny her but not warm went for a nice walk with the oh my son and my niece's son they were on the bikes we had the dogs walked up to the dam was nice going to put tea on now i am starving x x x


----------



## sarlar

thanks girls for everything. my beta came back negative less than 1. so basically i am assuming a chemical over a false positive because my af is late and the terrible cramps. I am doing much better today. I think i needed a day to be devastated and now i am ready to move on to the next month. waiting for my OB to call back and talk about the plan now.


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies not temping but was thinking of starting next cycle. I've never done it before so will need to learn about!

I hope I o d i should get my blood results later but need to interpret them myself as ive not got a fs follow up yet &#57432;


----------



## baby.wishing

kazzab25 said:


> Baby wishing where abouts in kent are you?

Hi kazzab25 I'm near bluewater


----------



## kazzab25

baby.wishing said:


> kazzab25 said:
> 
> 
> Baby wishing where abouts in kent are you?
> 
> Hi kazzab25 I'm near bluewaterClick to expand...

Oh wow only 15 mins up the road from me!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

sarlar - glad to hear you are feeling better, I have heard you are extra fertile after a chemical so fxed this is your month for your forever baby!

Cranberry - Holy moly!!! Congrats hun!


----------



## sarlar

congrats cranberry!! gives me a little hope:) hope you have a H&H nine months!! 
My ob phoned and said she thinks it was a false positive digi first a chemical!! she wants me to start clomid again straight away. i dont know what to think except i am never buying CB digitals again!!


----------



## lisaf

sarlar - I don't think you CAN get a false positive.. esp on a digi! :( Docs don't like to trust home pregnancy tests for some reason :hugs:


----------



## sarlar

yeah its hard to say. i guess i figure either way its negative now!! ah well. i am gonna see a fertility specialist in a couple weeks and hopefully she will be a little more experienced and helpful compared to the regular OB i have now. i am really hoping to do IUI.


----------



## lisaf

sarlar - good luck with the FS.. they definitely understand these things better!! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm the weather her is crap so going to pain the kitchen today and then chill x x x


----------



## tmc97138

Hey guys. Well I don't know what to say.. 15 or 16 dpo. No period. I took a test monday and it was negative. Right now I am just relishing in the fact that I haven't started. I have NEVER in my life been this late. CD29 I always start (Monday). I thought for sure I was going to. BAD pains all day. I haven't even had a hint of spotting.

Were going on CD31 now. I'm too afriad to test. If I haven't started by Friday, I will. I am holding onto Cranberry's little story of hope as a way to keep my positivity going. No real symptoms. Accept being a little emotional. 

My best friend said with her first and second pregnancies that she tested after she was late and it was still negative. Not until a week-week and a half late did it show positive. So, I guess I'm clinging to that too.


----------



## keepsmiling

I'd test if I was u xx


----------



## cranberry987

Test! Even if it's negative you haven't got AF yet so you're not out yet


----------



## ao30

tmc97138 said:


> Hey guys. Well I don't know what to say.. 15 or 16 dpo. No period. I took a test monday and it was negative. Right now I am just relishing in the fact that I haven't started. I have NEVER in my life been this late. CD29 I always start (Monday). I thought for sure I was going to. BAD pains all day. I haven't even had a hint of spotting.
> 
> Were going on CD31 now. I'm too afriad to test. If I haven't started by Friday, I will. I am holding onto Cranberry's little story of hope as a way to keep my positivity going. No real symptoms. Accept being a little emotional.
> 
> My best friend said with her first and second pregnancies that she tested after she was late and it was still negative. Not until a week-week and a half late did it show positive. So, I guess I'm clinging to that too.

Good luck! Hope you get that BFP :hugs:


----------



## baby.wishing

hi ladies hope everyone is ok ive been looking at my page on ff and there is still hope of a 2011 baby if i conceived this cycle my edd would be 31 december 2011 hows that for timing well keep fx is all i can do now i really dont want to take 150mg of clomid and besides after this cycle i only got 2 cycles of clomid left then its on to ivf i was going to take a break from clomid just for one cycle to see if my body has got back to normal by itself x x


----------



## kazzab25

I agree test! 

Sorry I'm jumping hear I seem to get excited for everyone !!


----------



## courtw

did anyone have brain fog bad on clomid i am 150mg and i finisted it on monday night today is wednesday and i am very foggy.


----------



## tmc97138

Court- I think everyone gets a little foggy TTC. Espcially with everything it entails. Temping, OPK, Which CD am I on?, How many DPO am I? Plus pills... It starts to add up in your brain. I wouldn't worry too much. If you are worried talk to you doctor. It tends to help take away the anxiety that comes with all of this.

Thanks guys! Maybe I will test tomorrow. I have never not tested in the morning before. I work at the front desk of the lab at the hospital too... Makes me want to ask them to sneak me a test. :) I'm trying to not get too excited. I already had my shattering day on Monday with that negative test.


----------



## keepsmiling

If u do one today then if it's neg it's cos it's my fmu lol x


----------



## tmc97138

Had an old HCG blood test in my chart and did it. Only came back a 1... So, not pregnant. Just wish my period would start! I just want to be normal for just one day!


----------



## keepsmiling

U did ur own blood test??


----------



## tmc97138

keepsmiling said:


> U did ur own blood test??

No my doctor had one in my chart from a different cycle. So I just had them use that one.


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm confused


----------



## cranberry987

Do you mean your Dr had ordered one in a previous month and you got em to do it now? 

If so then boo :(


----------



## tmc97138

cranberry987 said:


> Do you mean your Dr had ordered one in a previous month and you got em to do it now?
> 
> If so then boo :(

Yes, Sorry I'm not articulating very well today. I hate this defeating feeling. Sometimes I don't know why I do this to myself. :nope:


----------



## courtw

TCM i feel the same way i work in a Dr's office and iv felt preg before i even once had a light positive on a urine test and had a blood test and all have came back neg. it is very disappointing even when you try not to get your hopes up :(


----------



## snl41296

OK girls I have a question. I use CBFM and OPK's I ovulated on my OPK's this month but I didnt on my CBFM. do I question that? I am due for AF the 18th DH had a dream last night I was PG :thumbup: first dream he ever had LOL of that. I peed this morning on my CBFM stick so I can get it back to the first bar but its still on the 2nd bar? im confussed big time. :shrug:


----------



## cranberry987

I didn't get a peak last month, the lh didn't seem to spike, more blipped. Clomid does mess with the cbfm so id go with the opk. It also stayed on the second bar until like cd 28. Probably because our estrogen lvls are so high and the cbfm expects a big drop


----------



## snl41296

thanks. I was confussed this cycle. I am not on clomid anymore has not been since january so it was odd I always got a PEAK for 12 months


----------



## cranberry987

Ah odd one then.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well afm ffs has put my o as cd17 so i am 3dpo wooppp can't wait to test x x x x


----------



## McMummy

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls how are you all well afm ffs has put my o as cd17 so i am 3dpo wooppp can't wait to test x x x x

Hey Caz

I'm either 1 or 2dpo...waiting for FF to confirm but had +opks Tues & Wed and today is 2nd day of higher temp so I guess tomorrow after 3rd day FF will mark on my Ov :wacko:

Are you feeling positive? xx


----------



## caz & bob

hiya hun i am trying not to think to much about it hun just hope i get a + hpt and not a bfn ff will probuly put it in tomorrow hun x x x


----------



## Smile4me

good Morning ladies, its been a while since I have been on... trying to relax and take it easy :) Booked a trip to Cancun for dh and I in 33 days but who's counting :)

Wow Cranberry hun you are pregnant!!!!!!!!! I read a few days back about some spotting hun? I'm so happy for you!

Who's next???/ come on ladies we need some April BFP's!!!!!Next month it will be a whole freaken year since my BFP as much as I try to relax and forget about it that lurks in the back of my mind, just knowing we were able to get pregnant once in four years keeps me hopeful that by the time I'm 40 I will have another?!?! 

Spring is here ladies!!! YAY!


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Verna, Good to see you. We will get our BFP's, I'm sure of it. I'm praying I will be pregnant before my would have been due date in August. Please God!
I am also very jealous of your upcoming trip to Mexico. Lucky lady! :)

Well I am Cd10, Have started the SMEP again. Its getting to be like groundhog day this ttc lark. I need to graduate over to first tri before I go insane! xx


----------



## Smile4me

I hear ya!!!!! now that i am looking at it hun I must be doing the SMEP as well... every other night but I just seduce poor dh... I just get really frisky around him with my secret plan and he doesnt even know :) He wouldnt mind but I dont want him to think its the old routine ya know.... 

Yes hun we will get our BFP's my due date already came and went Valentines day :(
Now its the conceive month coming up but i'm not going to stress whatever God wills.... will happen :)
So lovely that we are now on the same cycle hun :)


----------



## cranberry987

Hi yeah, had a weeny bit of spotting and nothing since so Ive ignored it tbh. Was a total shock, ive been more hopeful every other month weve been ttc. 

So glad I didnt have to go onto 150 as I had such awful side effects last month. Have my drs appt tmw - had booked it to discuss going on valium for cd 7 to 17 again to stop me being so clomid-depressed. I didnt rly say at the time, but I was so suicidal last month. Actually boshed a pack of paracetamol one night, threw it up half hour later. Very dark time. Then cd17 it just lifted.


----------



## sarlar

wow cranberry that is so scary. i guess god knew it was time to give you your baby!!! take care of yourself and bean. you are living for 2 now!!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw cranberry keep your chin up hun try not to get down i no its hard hun x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

The clomid makes me very depressed at the start of each cycle too Cranberry. Congratulations by the way on your BFP. I hope you have a happy and healthy nine months xx


----------



## Smile4me

Me too Em, hate the stuff ... btw, this laporoscopy/hysteroscopy surgery... yea didn't help still flippen cramping like crazy must be ovulation pains two weeks after AF cramps :( GRRRRRRR


----------



## caz & bob

hope us girls all get are bfp this month x x x


----------



## cranberry987

Oh Im far from depressed now, just scary what the clomid does. They dont prepare you for stuff like that at all.


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun i was depressed last time i was on it hun x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Fingers crossed Caz, us long-timers need some BFP's soon. x


----------



## caz & bob

i no hope we get awers this month hun fx tightly x x x


----------



## McMummy

Argh!! I really can't believe this is my LAST clomid cycle.... the 6 cycles have gone SO FAST! :cry::cry:


----------



## Nightnurse

Well then FX for you


----------



## McMummy

Thanks NN.... had so much faith in Clomid when we started on it last Sept. Really hope we all get special lil Easter Eggs this month :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## ineedaseed

good luck mcmummy, hope this is your cycle!
congrats cranberry, chuffed for you :flower:
am on cd4 now, will be popping my first clomid pill in 25 days :yipee:


----------



## brillbride

yea I really want an easter pregnancy

babywishing----think I would be due the 30th December if all goes well, wouldnt that be so fab:) please let us have a 2011 baby

im 5dpo


----------



## esperanzamama

cd 27.... wonder if i can get AF alllll by myself this month :(
sick of waiting and waiting then giving in to the provera....


----------



## snl41296

*crazy girls what I read about bleach and maYBE pregnant???

ok so I did it LMAO and it was foamy and fizzed. i wonder if its true. did only a cap full of bleach. fumes were not bad at all. b/c I dumped it right away once i saw it foamy*

You might be surprised to know that millions of women all over the world depend on homemade pregnancy tests to determine whether they are pregnant or not. This type of pregnancy test actually dates back to ancient times. Back then, obviously the technology was not as advanced as it is now and women did not have the luxury of just going to their local Walgreen and pick up an over the counter pregnancy test kit. They had to come up with other ways to help them determine whether they were pregnant or not. Of course, no pregnancy test, other then the ones done by the doctor, are 100% accurate.

However, these homemade recipes, some of which have been tested by scientists, can be a good indicator of whether you are with child or not. There are basically three very popular homemade pregnancy tests.

The Dandelion Leave Recipe

The first one consists of using dandelion leaves. Take the leaves and remove them from the stem of the Dandelion. Then take those leaves and place them on a piece plastic wrap and place it on the ground. Make sure they are not sitting directly under sunlight. Now urinate on the leaves. Make sure you saturate them. Now let the leaves sit for about 10 minutes. If red blisters form on the leaves, that is a sign that you might be pregnant. As this is not 100% accurate, do consult a doctor immediately if you are getting positive results.

The Pine Sol Method

The second way you can check for pregnancy is by using pine sol. Most people use pine sol as a cleaning product, but do you know that it can also be used as a homemade pregnancy test? Just get some pine sol and mix it with some of your urine. Watch it to see if the color changes. If it does then you might be pregnant. Again, this is not a 100% accurate method; always consult a doctor immediately if you are getting positive results.

Use Bleach

And last way you can test for pregnancy at home is by using Bleach. Bleach is another commonly used household cleaning product that can also be used to see if a woman is with child.

Again, just mix your urine with the bleach. If it fizzes or become a little frothy, then there is a chance that you might be pregnant. As I said before, none of these homemade tests are 100% accurate. They can only be used as a guide. To find out if you are truly pregnant you will need to visit your doctor. If you don't want to see a doctor then goes to the local drugstore and pick up a pregnancy test kit. Take it home and do the test. Early pregnancy detection is very important. So if you think you are pregnant make sure you get tested.



Article Source: https://EzineArticles.com/5156040


----------



## cranberry987

Lol. Imagine us all peeing on dandelion leaves three times a day. The plant would be extinct!


----------



## sarlar

thats funny. cranberry- since we know you are preggers you should try a couple and tell us if they work!!! :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday woopp glad the weekend is her cant wait for Monday my child is back in school well i cant stop peeing x x x


----------



## baby.wishing

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls happy Friday woopp glad the weekend is her cant wait for Monday my child is back in school well i cant stop peeing x x x

I know how you feel caz I've had really bad heartburn for the last 3 days and yesterday I couldn't stop peeing all day fx its a good sign and we get our BFP this month x


----------



## caz & bob

it will be brill hun woppp x x x


----------



## esperanzamama

:bfn: cd29

soooo now i play the waiting game, period or provera.

disgusted.


----------



## winston83

Afternoon girls hope you all have a fab weekend our kids broke up last Friday until 4 th may and Monday my youngest fractured her elbow so no playing out over the hols for her 
Good luck for this cycle girls xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

hello everyone. popping in to wish everyone a safe weekend!:flower:


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> hello everyone. popping in to wish everyone a safe weekend!:flower:

:happydance: hi mama :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

snal shes not she had a ectopic hun read here journal hun x x x


----------



## snl41296

caz & bob said:


> snal shes not she had a ectopic hun read here journal hun x x x

i know Caz I talk to her every day we are good friends. I was just happy to see her pop in


----------



## caz & bob

ho right sorry hun didnt no you new haha ho well silly me x x x


----------



## baby.wishing

Hi ladies can someone please tell me what's going on with my chart I aint got a clue what's going on but fx its a good thing as its not like any of my other charts and thank in advance x x


----------



## caz & bob

it looks ok hun to me x x x


----------



## Kopgirl1982

I sooo wish that I can finally join the clomid club when af ever turns up. Had my clomid since end of Feb but no af. Finished taking norethisterone on Monday, so keeping everything crossed that af turns up soon. 

I'm just so sick of waiting was told I was getting Clomid in Decemeber and now nearly 5 months later I still haven't took it. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Nightnurse

*I dont know bout you ladies but i'm getting out my pine sol and bleach,PG are way too expensive ,lol*


----------



## snl41296

hey girls finally my CBFM is blinking M on CD 27. This month was a crazy month for my CB. I should be getting AF monday I am kind of glad b/c I didnt want a christmas day baby even though I have been trying 13 months. Selfish of myself. But I didnt for so many reasons. FS is APril 29th and I hope to God I will be PG by june/july It would be awesome!!!! time will tell but I am always on time or a day early


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls lovely here today woopp afm had a bad stomach today diearria bad cramps backache hope these are good signs snrl hope you get your bfp soon hun fx for you x x x


----------



## winston83

Good afternoon campers trying to talk my hubby into a night on the lash have given up on the whole ttc ATM it's doing ma head in just need a bit of us time no pressure if u no what I mean xx


----------



## keepsmiling

Oooh good luck with tht winston
mine wudnt need amy persuasion lol xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Enjoy your night Win! I wish I could try and forget about ttc for a while but it has become like an obsession. We are heading out to Frankie and Benny's for a meal after the football. Wish it would hurry and finish, I am famished! x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Snl41296: hey girl I am trying to pop in once a day. the time difference here sucks besides where you are we are one hour difference but everyone else is like a whole working day 6-8 hours differencethat sucks well glad your CBFM is working for you. Tell me what the hell is a CBFM?

Caz&bob: hi chicky its fine with me. J opps I see snl cleared up the confusion hee hee naa your not silly you just didnt know lol its all good. Wow caz its great over here too no rain but all sun but too bad I am still stuck in bed but who knows I may take a peek on verandah later on today. I am light brown but and I dont want to get darker and look like a lobster with too much sunits odd I dont get tans in the sun but I go red like whats going onI am suppose to be black like the rest of my family lol

Baby.wishing: talk about flat lineI was like that too a few cycles one temp for a couple of days. I thought I was doing something wrong but I wasnt. You should read too much into it looks normal to me. 

Kopgirl1982: hun you can join if you werent taking clomids sweaty. We welcome everyone here. I hope your cycle starts up again soon. :hugs:

Nightnurse: hey girl have fun! Lol

Winston: I know what you mean. One day at a time rightwho the hell am I kidding not myself I want to start like today if I could haa haa haa but I can wait until june/july not like I have a choice anyway..

Keepsmiling: hey chick, how are you doing? Hope all is well.

Mrphyemma: Hi love, enjoy the game!


----------



## keepsmiling

Hi beautiful smiling!! I'm ok cd 11 and gettin lines on opks now

also cos of hubbys sa bein abit poop were goin to bd every oter day even over ov
do u thibk this is eniff xx


----------



## jennievictora

yippeeeeeeeee im spotting fingers crossed start clomid monday :) :)


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> Snl41296: hey girl I am trying to pop in once a day. the time difference here sucks besides where you are we are one hour difference but everyone else is like a whole working day 6-8 hours differencethat sucks well glad your CBFM is working for you. Tell me what the hell is a CBFM?
> 
> Caz&bob: hi chicky its fine with me. J opps I see snl cleared up the confusion hee hee naa your not silly you just didnt know lol its all good. Wow caz its great over here too no rain but all sun but too bad I am still stuck in bed but who knows I may take a peek on verandah later on today. I am light brown but and I dont want to get darker and look like a lobster with too much sunits odd I dont get tans in the sun but I go red like whats going onI am suppose to be black like the rest of my family lol
> 
> Baby.wishing: talk about flat lineI was like that too a few cycles one temp for a couple of days. I thought I was doing something wrong but I wasnt. You should read too much into it looks normal to me.
> 
> Kopgirl1982: hun you can join if you werent taking clomids sweaty. We welcome everyone here. I hope your cycle starts up again soon. :hugs:
> 
> Nightnurse: hey girl have fun! Lol
> 
> Winston: I know what you mean. One day at a time rightwho the hell am I kidding not myself I want to start like today if I could haa haa haa but I can wait until june/july not like I have a choice anyway..
> 
> Keepsmiling: hey chick, how are you doing? Hope all is well.
> 
> Mrphyemma: Hi love, enjoy the game!

:rofl: clear blue fertility monitor LMAO


----------



## baby.wishing

Hi ladies well finally my temp has stopped flat lining but it has gone underneath the coverline now at 8dpo so I have no idea what is going on hope everyone is ok and fx for some BFP soon x x


----------



## cranberry987

Maybe its the mythical Implantation dip?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well kids back to school tomorrow wooppp got me dinner on when i have ate it bq with my mum xx xx


----------



## courtw

Had a follicle US yesterday morning this was cycle three of clomid 150 this time and I still did not respond so now I go friday for a consult for my alternative options . Has anyone tried any other fertility drugs? They mentioned a cancer drug? Let me know thanks.


----------



## cranberry987

I was recommended injectables as my next step. I think it's fsh you inject. They need to monitor you more closely and can adjust the dose up and down throughout the cycle

Hope your appt goes well. How big were your follicles?


----------



## courtw

They didn't see anything worth measuring:(


----------



## courtw

By the way congrats cranberry


----------



## cranberry987

aw thats a shame, reason i asked is that mine were actually tiny weeny too on cd12 last cycle (8mm max). 

some ppl are just resistant to clomid and it doesnt mean that you wont respond to other things. There is also Provera that some FS use, similar to clomid but seems to have a lot less side effects. But its used off label for infertility so some wont prescribe it.

I think of the three options clomid seems to be the most stressful tbh, seems like a lot more side effects etc so now youve done that you can do anything :)

Edit. I meant femura not provera!!


----------



## susan123

hi i am new here....

i am trying for my 1st and have been since coming off depo 2008 had all the tests everything normal and i am ovulating with progesterone scores of 27, 32.... ive been put on clomid at 50mg but only been given 3 month worth.... i have to start it on day 2-6 and am really scared but at the same time excited... i hope it works cos we have decided NOT to go for ivf.

only prob is my af's are really light and not sure where i class day 1 as im very light so if i take it on monday and that will be either classed as day 1 or day 2 would that be ok??.... another thing that concerns me is im not having to go for any scans only day 21 bloods.. do you all go for scans?


----------



## courtw

Yeah iv gone for scans every time iv done clomid. Last time I had two scans


----------



## sma1588

cranberry987 said:


> aw thats a shame, reason i asked is that mine were actually tiny weeny too on cd12 last cycle (8mm max).
> 
> some ppl are just resistant to clomid and it doesnt mean that you wont respond to other things. There is also Provera that some FS use, similar to clomid but seems to have a lot less side effects. But its used off label for infertility so some wont prescribe it.
> 
> I think of the three options clomid seems to be the most stressful tbh, seems like a lot more side effects etc so now youve done that you can do anything :)

i thought provera was only to bring on a period. i took it for 6 months and thats what all my docs said its to get my periods started to clear out the lining of the uterus because u can get cancer easier if the linning isnt cleared atleast every 3 months. provera does not make u O it drops the levels like u levels drop right before your period would start on its own. provera does have some bad side effects though. clomid did work because it cause the the eggs to develope from levels dropping telling ure brain you need to produce more stronger eggs.


----------



## winston83

Well didn't. go out in the end as while we were getting ready hubby got the horn so we went to bed instead lol think today might have been ov as I couldn't hardly walk this morning with serious cramps and ov pain but it's gne now so fx we got night at the right time did an pok at 8 this morning defo pos but did one just now and it's going faint so am hoping got my weigh in at chub club tomorrow fx for another loss have lost 8 llb in 2 weeks xx


----------



## Hope13

Hi, please can I join the Clomid club...

Hi everyone

I am currently on cycle 2 of 100mg of Clomid. I am currently cd21 (blood test tomorrow) yet today I have really uncomfortable high backache. I woke up with this this morning. I had this last month but on cd24. I feel really down as I think its a sign the Clomid hasn't worked again this month. I don't know if I ovulated this month, there were no signs I did. I have had nausea on and off for the past four or five days, terrible hot flashes this month and headaches on and off. Its this backache that is really bothering me. It is a constant ache just a little below my shoulder blades. I just cannot get comfy. I really don't think the Clomid has worked again this month and I am really upset. I'm getting to the point where the constant bfn's are getting too much for me to deal with. Has anyone else had this sort of backache with Clomid and on cd21? I stupidly went to see a psychic about 7 weeks ago who was convinced I would have a bfp at Easter and she could see me heavily pregnant at Christmas. I can't tell you how that perked me up and now I feel rubbish she was wrong. I would be so grateful of any replies....thank you. x


----------



## cranberry987

sma1588 said:


> cranberry987 said:
> 
> 
> aw thats a shame, reason i asked is that mine were actually tiny weeny too on cd12 last cycle (8mm max).
> 
> some ppl are just resistant to clomid and it doesnt mean that you wont respond to other things. There is also Provera that some FS use, similar to clomid but seems to have a lot less side effects. But its used off label for infertility so some wont prescribe it.
> 
> I think of the three options clomid seems to be the most stressful tbh, seems like a lot more side effects etc so now youve done that you can do anything :)
> 
> i thought provera was only to bring on a period. i took it for 6 months and thats what all my docs said its to get my periods started to clear out the lining of the uterus because u can get cancer easier if the linning isnt cleared atleast every 3 months. provera does not make u O it drops the levels like u levels drop right before your period would start on its own. provera does have some bad side effects though. clomid did work because it cause the the eggs to develope from levels dropping telling ure brain you need to produce more stronger eggs.Click to expand...

Oh maybe I meant femura then, always get those mixed up, no idea why as the names arent remotely the same


----------



## cranberry987

susan123 said:


> hi i am new here....
> 
> i am trying for my 1st and have been since coming off depo 2008 had all the tests everything normal and i am ovulating with progesterone scores of 27, 32.... ive been put on clomid at 50mg but only been given 3 month worth.... i have to start it on day 2-6 and am really scared but at the same time excited... i hope it works cos we have decided NOT to go for ivf.
> 
> only prob is my af's are really light and not sure where i class day 1 as im very light so if i take it on monday and that will be either classed as day 1 or day 2 would that be ok??.... another thing that concerns me is im not having to go for any scans only day 21 bloods.. do you all go for scans?

Hi

I didnt have scans my first cycle, had an us 2nd but only because I was paying, dont think id have got any on the nhs.

My FS told me that day 1 was the first day you woke up and needed a pad/tampon. But if youre generally v light then Id say go by what you feel like. If you generally have a couple of days spotting then 5 days light flow then Id say the light flow starting would be cd1. Hard to say rly, have to go judge your body if your fs hasnt told you. Or can you call them up and ask, or maybe a practice nurse if you cant get through to your FS.


----------



## cranberry987

Hope13 said:


> Hi, please can I join the Clomid club...
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I am currently on cycle 2 of 100mg of Clomid. I am currently cd21 (blood test tomorrow) yet today I have really uncomfortable high backache. I woke up with this this morning. I had this last month but on cd24. I feel really down as I think its a sign the Clomid hasn't worked again this month. I don't know if I ovulated this month, there were no signs I did. I have had nausea on and off for the past four or five days, terrible hot flashes this month and headaches on and off. Its this backache that is really bothering me. It is a constant ache just a little below my shoulder blades. I just cannot get comfy. I really don't think the Clomid has worked again this month and I am really upset. I'm getting to the point where the constant bfn's are getting too much for me to deal with. Has anyone else had this sort of backache with Clomid and on cd21? I stupidly went to see a psychic about 7 weeks ago who was convinced I would have a bfp at Easter and she could see me heavily pregnant at Christmas. I can't tell you how that perked me up and now I feel rubbish she was wrong. I would be so grateful of any replies....thank you. x

Hi, I dont know about the backache sorry, but the more and more I see of ttc I realise that our bodies do just trick us at every step. If you read back a few weeks youll see that I was convinced I hadnt ovulated even tho I test daily. The psychic has upset you and Im sorry about that. Just wait til AF is due before you cast judgement.

If you need to take another cycle maybe use opk next time,they might help with the waiting a bit.

Clomid really does make the cycle a lot harder, but we're all v supportive here so post away :)


----------



## lisaf

susan123 - I did my first 2 rounds of clomid without scans or even blood tests. Then my next 2 I had blood tests and found out my progesterone was still low. I switched doctors and got the full treatment, scans etc. 
In my case, we did the scans so that we could keep an eye on follicle size to see if they weren't getting big enough to give me good progesterone levels. We also had to do the scans because I was going on a higher dose of clomid and they were more nervous about the chance for multiples etc.
Scans aren't REALLY needed unless you are trying to watch for potential issues like cysts or too many follicles or even small follicles etc. I would have been just fine without the scans on my last cycle... but if my progesterone had come back low again we would have had more information to make a plan for next time. (I was getting an average of 19 on my progesterone levels using the UK measurement by the way.. thats what I mean by 'low').

Hope13 - I never had the bachache either... but I can also tell you that absolutely nothing felt different physically about my cycle when I got my BFP. The only symptoms I had showed up after I had a positive blood test and were so subtle that I wouldn't have noticed them if I didn't 'know' I was pregnant already. Its normal to have these ups and downs of hope and despair though. Just hang in there :hugs: If you need to get yourself ready for disappointment, by all means do... if you need hope restored, let us know and we will all happily cheer you on!


----------



## esperanzamama

lisaf said:


> susan123 - I did my first 2 rounds of clomid without scans or even blood tests. Then my next 2 I had blood tests and found out my progesterone was still low. I switched doctors and got the full treatment, scans etc.
> In my case, we did the scans so that we could keep an eye on follicle size to see if they weren't getting big enough to give me good progesterone levels. We also had to do the scans because I was going on a higher dose of clomid and they were more nervous about the chance for multiples etc.
> Scans aren't REALLY needed unless you are trying to watch for potential issues like cysts or too many follicles or even small follicles etc. I would have been just fine without the scans on my last cycle... but if my progesterone had come back low again we would have had more information to make a plan for next time. (I was getting an average of 19 on my progesterone levels using the UK measurement by the way.. thats what I mean by 'low').
> 
> Hope13 - I never had the bachache either... but I can also tell you that absolutely nothing felt different physically about my cycle when I got my BFP. The only symptoms I had showed up after I had a positive blood test and were so subtle that I wouldn't have noticed them if I didn't 'know' I was pregnant already. Its normal to have these ups and downs of hope and despair though. Just hang in there :hugs: If you need to get yourself ready for disappointment, by all means do... if you need hope restored, let us know and we will all happily cheer you on!

What dose did you go up to lisa? i just finished my 3 round of clomid- 50, 100, 150... and I have had to induce AF with provera after every cycle... no period. I am not getting blood work, or scans... I think it is time for a RE :(


----------



## lisaf

esperanzamama said:


> What dose did you go up to lisa? i just finished my 3 round of clomid- 50, 100, 150... and I have had to induce AF with provera after every cycle... no period. I am not getting blood work, or scans... I think it is time for a RE :(

I was put on 50mg because I wasn't ovulating. It did make me ovulate and I got AF on time etc... my progesterone levels just weren't as high as they should be. I did ovulate 2x on my own during a break from the clomid, still low progesterone. I went up to 100mg and got higher "normal" progesterone levels and got my BFP.

If the higher dose hadn't worked to get my progesterone up, my FS would have made a choice as to what to try next. It would have depended on what my follicle size was on the clomid. 

I asked my doc about Femara but its not a drug he normally prescribes so he would have gone straight to injectibles....


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm went the gym couldn't resist just went on the bike for 30minutes and walked on the treadmill for 15minutes i enjoyed it glad my son is back in school i have had peach and quiet ha not mum mum mum ever 2 minutes x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

Well cd 13 and a almost pos opk so ov shud be soon yeay x


----------



## jennievictora

Started my clomid today :)


----------



## keepsmiling

Woop welcome to the crazy train!!xx


----------



## Moorebetter

finished my cycle of the big C haha 
Did anyone experience cramp like pulling pains on one side while on Clomid?


----------



## keepsmiling

Yup I thibk most ppl do Hun
completely normal x


----------



## courtw

has anyone taken femara? if so side effects? cost?


----------



## Shyshy

Yep I did too. Also 2-3 dpo my progesterone was high & I camped REALLY bad! I was a lil worried about OHSS. It went away the 3rd day.


----------



## bellyforabump

Hi,

I have just started Fertomid 50mg for the 1st time, took my 1st pill today :thumbup:

Myself and husband have now been trying for a few years without any luck :nope:

Fingers crossed Fertomid / Clomid will work for us!

Would love to hear from anyone in the same position as us, or anyone that has been successful on Clomid! :happydance:

Susan x


----------



## Shyshy

My hubby & I have been LTTTC 3.5 yrs now. We've tried clomid 2 rounds. This is my 3rd. We've had no luck. I am hoping to go to a FS instead of my gyno. We are limitted because insurance wont pay for infertility treatment. Clomid has worked for alot of people, so it is definatley worth trying.


----------



## Nightnurse

Good luck everyone


----------



## baby.wishing

hi ladies hope everyone is good well I got my blood results back today my progesterone was 40.4 so good I guess but i also know my bloods were done at 5dpo not 7dpo this cycle well nearly time to test so fx my chart is doing some crazy things now I can't make any sense of it maybe one of you can but its really getting me down now good luck to everyone and a warm welcome to all the new ladies in here x x


----------



## snl41296

Welcome AF :nope: hello FS april 29th and Im think he may want to do IUI ASAP being that AF is here now. I would love that to happen but lets see what he says the 29th.


----------



## sma1588

cranberry987 said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cranberry987 said:
> 
> 
> aw thats a shame, reason i asked is that mine were actually tiny weeny too on cd12 last cycle (8mm max).
> 
> some ppl are just resistant to clomid and it doesnt mean that you wont respond to other things. There is also Provera that some FS use, similar to clomid but seems to have a lot less side effects. But its used off label for infertility so some wont prescribe it.
> 
> I think of the three options clomid seems to be the most stressful tbh, seems like a lot more side effects etc so now youve done that you can do anything :)
> 
> i thought provera was only to bring on a period. i took it for 6 months and thats what all my docs said its to get my periods started to clear out the lining of the uterus because u can get cancer easier if the linning isnt cleared atleast every 3 months. provera does not make u O it drops the levels like u levels drop right before your period would start on its own. provera does have some bad side effects though. clomid did work because it cause the the eggs to develope from levels dropping telling ure brain you need to produce more stronger eggs.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh maybe I meant femura then, always get those mixed up, no idea why as the names arent remotely the sameClick to expand...

lol ya it must b the femura ive heard thats like clomid it does the same thing:shrug:


----------



## sma1588

snl41296 said:


> Welcome AF :nope: hello FS april 29th and Im think he may want to do IUI ASAP being that AF is here now. I would love that to happen but lets see what he says the 29th.

im sorry about AF hun, i wish u the best with the FS and hope u get ure bfp very soon.:hugs:


----------



## winston83

Hey girls hope you are all well and getting through your cycles without too much stress xx
Afm really think I have a water infection got really bad aching in my kidneys and constantly need to wee but can't go got to ring docs at 8 am as they had no apps today taking my little girl back to have her elbow x-rayed again see if she needs a pot x
Enjoy the sunshine and have a nice day x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls weather lovely her taking my dogs on the field snl sorry the witch got you lv but good luck with fs hun x x x


----------



## Quaver

snl41296 said:


> Welcome AF :nope: hello FS april 29th and Im think he may want to do IUI ASAP being that AF is here now. I would love that to happen but lets see what he says the 29th.

IUI would be great! How is your DH's :spermy: ?
I've done 3 IUIs, but DH's :spermy: are not so good, and didn't work:blush:


----------



## Lisa84

Hey peeps AF arrived yesterday after my 5th round of Clomid so onto round 6 i go.

Does anyone know how taking clomid on the different days effects things. Why are some people told 2-6 but then some as late as 5-9?

I'm hoping that after my 6th go if it hasn't worked then they will combine it with IUI for 3 months. What does IUI entail? xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry she got you hun dont think it matters when you take them hun tbh x x x


----------



## Lucy_girl

I read somewhere on this forum that there was specific reasoning for the different days that clomid is prescribed... I can't remember what it was, but I will try finding it again.

:dust:


----------



## Lisa84

I thought it was something like earlier you get more eggs later there is less eggs but the quality is better :shrug: xx


----------



## McMummy

Lisa84 said:


> Hey peeps AF arrived yesterday after my 5th round of Clomid so onto round 6 i go.
> 
> Does anyone know how taking clomid on the different days effects things. Why are some people told 2-6 but then some as late as 5-9?
> 
> I'm hoping that after my 6th go if it hasn't worked then they will combine it with IUI for 3 months. What does IUI entail? xxx

I heard that taking it earlier i.e cd2-6 produces more eggs whereas taking it later i.e cd5-9 produces one egg of better quality.
Not sure if that's 100% accurate tho xx :wacko:


----------



## sma1588

Lisa84 said:


> Hey peeps AF arrived yesterday after my 5th round of Clomid so onto round 6 i go.
> 
> Does anyone know how taking clomid on the different days effects things. Why are some people told 2-6 but then some as late as 5-9?
> 
> I'm hoping that after my 6th go if it hasn't worked then they will combine it with IUI for 3 months. What does IUI entail? xxx

sorry AF got u,
as far as the days with clomid i think the docs do that depdending on if your O-ing on your own sometime and do it to get a stronger egg or more eggs to aim for. i wasnt O-ing at all and took mine cd 2-6 but didnt catch then moved it to 3-7 and got preg. cd 3-7 was a much stronger O for me. i dont know about every1 but thats what worked for me along with some green tea and EPO at night helped with CM


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm gunna take it cd 3-7 next month I think 

Worth a shot xx


----------



## Moorebetter

sma1588 said:


> Lisa84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey peeps AF arrived yesterday after my 5th round of Clomid so onto round 6 i go.
> 
> Does anyone know how taking clomid on the different days effects things. Why are some people told 2-6 but then some as late as 5-9?
> 
> I'm hoping that after my 6th go if it hasn't worked then they will combine it with IUI for 3 months. What does IUI entail? xxx
> 
> sorry AF got u,
> as far as the days with clomid i think the docs do that depdending on if your O-ing on your own sometime and do it to get a stronger egg or more eggs to aim for. i wasnt O-ing at all and took mine cd 2-6 but didnt catch then moved it to 3-7 and got preg. cd 3-7 was a much stronger O for me. i dont know about every1 but thats what worked for me along with some green tea and EPO at night helped with CMClick to expand...

with days 3-7 did you feel lots of cramps and such?


----------



## sma1588

ya i felt it buliding up then that day i had major pinches down there and alot of ewcm. my opks were also very dark, darker than the month i was on 2-6. i completly thought i was out that month because me and OH hadnt done anything for 2 days then a friend of mine had an emergency so i went to stay with her for 5 days. i was thinking no way i would be preg that month. i guess it actually helped though the sperm met the egg and my mind was on other things...............the cycle that worked for me was cd 3-7 100mg


----------



## Moorebetter

YAY this month is my first and my pills were 3-7 well its now cd10**** and last night I took a OPK and it showed a pretty good line not darker than the other yet but close in the next day I should see the O
I was really worried but have gotten in a few bd's :) Some girl said that her doctor told her that the pulling and such means that the eggs will be in really nice shape! hehe that makes it all better my side killed for like 2 days stright!!!!!!! thanks so much and congrats girl!!!!!!!


----------



## tmc97138

Hey girls, sorry to everyone that had AF show, and good luck to those still waiting. We need more positives around here! I haven't been on. My honey and I bought a house and have been moving since the middle of last week. We are finally settled. 

AF showed for me on Friday (moving day of course) and almost a week late. I think that it took so long due to the stress of buying a house and moving. Seeing the specialist on May 6th but my regular doc took me off the Clomid for this month while I wait. I was pretty pissed. 

I can't O on my own and successfully o'd the last three Clomid cycles at 50mg. So I guess we are sort of taking this month off... sort of. I might do OPK's and we always have sex anyways. But I doubt I can O' without the Clomid. 

Hopefully the FS has a great game plan and one that is aggressive. This was the hardest month by far. Now we have a big house with empty rooms, just waiting to be able to make one into a nursery.


----------



## Moorebetter

tmc97138 said:


> Hey girls, sorry to everyone that had AF show, and good luck to those still waiting. We need more positives around here! I haven't been on. My honey and I bought a house and have been moving since the middle of last week. We are finally settled.
> 
> AF showed for me on Friday (moving day of course) and almost a week late. I think that it took so long due to the stress of buying a house and moving. Seeing the specialist on May 6th but my regular doc took me off the Clomid for this month while I wait. I was pretty pissed.
> 
> I can't O on my own and successfully o'd the last three Clomid cycles at 50mg. So I guess we are sort of taking this month off... sort of. I might do OPK's and we always have sex anyways. But I doubt I can O' without the Clomid.
> 
> Hopefully the FS has a great game plan and one that is aggressive. This was the hardest month by far. Now we have a big house with empty rooms, just waiting to be able to make one into a nursery.

Maybe they can bump you up to 100mg ? everything will work its self out! 

Congrats on the house, now you can relax some


----------



## lisaf

tmc - I doubted I would O on my own without clomid, but I did... Fx'd for you ... having another wait for AF etc would really stink!


----------



## Lisa84

I took it 3-7 last month and was in the worst pain i have been in so far with it. I could even lie down it hurt so much. 

If that means my eggs were better and i had a stronger ovulation then i dont care about the pain and ill do it every month lol xx


----------



## Kopgirl1982

Well ladies, finally I will be able to join the clomid club tomorrow :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Having the period from hell but atleast I'm actually having 1. :happydance:


----------



## jennievictora

taken my 2nd day of clomid feel exactly same is this normal :/


----------



## Hope13

cranberry987 said:


> Hope13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, please can I join the Clomid club...
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I am currently on cycle 2 of 100mg of Clomid. I am currently cd21 (blood test tomorrow) yet today I have really uncomfortable high backache. I woke up with this this morning. I had this last month but on cd24. I feel really down as I think its a sign the Clomid hasn't worked again this month. I don't know if I ovulated this month, there were no signs I did. I have had nausea on and off for the past four or five days, terrible hot flashes this month and headaches on and off. Its this backache that is really bothering me. It is a constant ache just a little below my shoulder blades. I just cannot get comfy. I really don't think the Clomid has worked again this month and I am really upset. I'm getting to the point where the constant bfn's are getting too much for me to deal with. Has anyone else had this sort of backache with Clomid and on cd21? I stupidly went to see a psychic about 7 weeks ago who was convinced I would have a bfp at Easter and she could see me heavily pregnant at Christmas. I can't tell you how that perked me up and now I feel rubbish she was wrong. I would be so grateful of any replies....thank you. x
> 
> Hi, I dont know about the backache sorry, but the more and more I see of ttc I realise that our bodies do just trick us at every step. If you read back a few weeks youll see that I was convinced I hadnt ovulated even tho I test daily. The psychic has upset you and Im sorry about that. Just wait til AF is due before you cast judgement.
> 
> If you need to take another cycle maybe use opk next time,they might help with the waiting a bit.
> 
> Clomid really does make the cycle a lot harder, but we're all v supportive here so post away :)Click to expand...


Hi cranberry, thank you so much for your reply and a huge congrats on your BFP. You must be over the moon. I am really happy for you. I have read back and have read your journal. Its fab. I guess i will just wait until ledt month. I have ordered more opk but as I have PCOS, they are not supposed to be reliable. I will plod on, lol. Congrats again, hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy and enjoy. x


----------



## Hope13

lisaf said:


> susan123 - I did my first 2 rounds of clomid without scans or even blood tests. Then my next 2 I had blood tests and found out my progesterone was still low. I switched doctors and got the full treatment, scans etc.
> In my case, we did the scans so that we could keep an eye on follicle size to see if they weren't getting big enough to give me good progesterone levels. We also had to do the scans because I was going on a higher dose of clomid and they were more nervous about the chance for multiples etc.
> Scans aren't REALLY needed unless you are trying to watch for potential issues like cysts or too many follicles or even small follicles etc. I would have been just fine without the scans on my last cycle... but if my progesterone had come back low again we would have had more information to make a plan for next time. (I was getting an average of 19 on my progesterone levels using the UK measurement by the way.. thats what I mean by 'low').
> 
> Hope13 - I never had the bachache either... but I can also tell you that absolutely nothing felt different physically about my cycle when I got my BFP. The only symptoms I had showed up after I had a positive blood test and were so subtle that I wouldn't have noticed them if I didn't 'know' I was pregnant already. Its normal to have these ups and downs of hope and despair though. Just hang in there :hugs: If you need to get yourself ready for disappointment, by all means do... if you need hope restored, let us know and we will all happily cheer you on!


Thank you Lisa, congratulations on your bfp, lovely news. My backache is terrible today, really high up then travels down periodically through the day. Im definately out this month, my gut instinct tells me. Anyway, brill news for you, enjoy and hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. x


----------



## sarlar

hey girls anyone have weird cycles after clomid? I was on the 100 mg last month and had that rough end to the cycle..... well we are taking a break this month. the cramping has never gone away and i am on cd 9 or so. also i had moderate to heavy af for a couple days then back to the spotting. spotting quit and now today i had a little brown spotting again when i wiped. so confused. also have had a ton of water retention- like gaining/losing 5-10 pound in a day!!! i have an appt with the reproductive endocrinologist next week.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all enjoying the sun if its nice were you are afm this bnb has been funny when trying to get on it not long to test wooppp hope its worked this time round x x x


----------



## wanting2010

Is fatigue a side effect of Clomid? I have been so exhausted the last several days even though I've been getting plenty of sleep. I went to bed at 9 last night and slept til 6 and I feel so worn out today. I don't remember being so tired with my previous rounds of Clomid.


----------



## mmcheek1

ok ladies i have been on 50 mg of clomid o'd but had low progestrone levels. i had been using the smiley opk's in the past decided to use the cheapies from online. i had everyone read them they thought it was pos 2 days ago even yesterday but, not i or anyone else could say for certain. except i am having very little cramping and my breast are not sore but tingly. i cramped like the dickens the last two months and now higher not so much. does that mean no big o


----------



## mmcheek1

sorry guys i mean by higher i mean my cd was increased to 100mgs. please help me such an amature lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls not long now for me to test woopp hope i get my :bfp: chilling in the sun x x x


----------



## jennievictora

Are mood swings s side effect of clomid i feel really wound up since been taking it :(


----------



## caz & bob

yes hun they are x x x


----------



## jennievictora

Thanx for replying caz & bob oh well I have only had this side effect do far but its driving me mad lol x


----------



## caz & bob

good luck hun x x x


----------



## jennievictora

Thank you its my first time on clomid fish it tmz but been given it for 6 months good luck to you x x


----------



## lisaf

mmcheek1 said:


> ok ladies i have been on 50 mg of clomid o'd but had low progestrone levels. i had been using the smiley opk's in the past decided to use the cheapies from online. i had everyone read them they thought it was pos 2 days ago even yesterday but, not i or anyone else could say for certain. except i am having very little cramping and my breast are not sore but tingly. i cramped like the dickens the last two months and now higher not so much. does that mean no big o

The best way I can suggest to evaluate if the OPK is positive is if you can cover everything but the testing/control area and have someone figure out if one side is darker than the other. If you can't tell or if its super close, that can count as a positive.

I never had any real ovulation-cramping and my breasts didn't get tender until 7 days after ovulation. Keep testing with OPKs if you aren't sure though...
(is the handle side of the strip dark green or light green? The dark green ones tend to be less sensitive)

I also had low progesterone on 50mgs... when I did 100mgs, my progesterone got up to great/normal levels.


----------



## Shyshy

Well ladies. Another round of clomid & disappointment for me. Af is due tomorrow & I started spotting today with bb aches, like my normal PMS:witch:

We will try 1 more month with clomid 100mg & we will pursue IUI which is all out of pocket for us about & $1500. I will be praying for the rest of you. :dust: To all!


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry :af: got you hun fx next cycle x x x


----------



## mmcheek1

omg thank you so much for your input. everyone says that it is positive and i called clear blue easy and descibed my results they said i have recieved a pos and that maybe i have not released the egg yet so that would contribute to the lack of crampage. i am so happy to hear that the increase in dosage would raise my levels. i went today for a blood work up on the other contributing hormone levels which will be helpful in knowing if the clomid will even help me. i think they did a work up prior to clomid and it's just a follow up therefore i am expecting everything to be good. i also only have one tube which adds to the issue but i guess only decreases my chance a little. they say it may just take a few extra months longer. i am really happy to have found a place that people answer back, i have been surfing through these forums and it hard to get responses. how is every one doing here and is anyone doing the preseed and soft cups. i started last month my husband wont let me leave the bed with what he calls a c.. catcher lol. he is an army guy and spares no class:haha:


----------



## McMummy

jennievictora said:


> Are mood swings s side effect of clomid i feel really wound up since been taking it :(

I was a mentalist during my first cycle of clomid :wacko::wacko::wacko: 
Poor DH didn't know when my next headfit was coming :haha:


----------



## McMummy

mmcheek1 said:


> omg thank you so much for your input. everyone says that it is positive and i called clear blue easy and descibed my results they said i have recieved a pos and that maybe i have not released the egg yet so that would contribute to the lack of crampage. i am so happy to hear that the increase in dosage would raise my levels. i went today for a blood work up on the other contributing hormone levels which will be helpful in knowing if the clomid will even help me. i think they did a work up prior to clomid and it's just a follow up therefore i am expecting everything to be good. i also only have one tube which adds to the issue but i guess only decreases my chance a little. they say it may just take a few extra months longer. i am really happy to have found a place that people answer back, i have been surfing through these forums and it hard to get responses. how is every one doing here and is anyone doing the preseed and soft cups. i started last month my husband wont let me leave the bed with what he calls a c.. catcher lol. he is an army guy and spares no class:haha:


Lol at the C** catcher.... I've been using softcups & that's the kinda humour my DH would appreciate... I must remember that one haha xx


----------



## lisaf

lol, I used a C** Catcher and preseed on my bfp cycle! :)
I hope the higher dose does increase your progesterone, it did for me. :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

I used Softcups and Preseed on my BFP cycle too. Good luck ladies :flower:


----------



## mmcheek1

could yu tell when your progestrone levels went up. i have very little cm as well the last months i have had alot but noticed with the 100mg that there is less although i have been using preeseed and could be that it has mixed up with the natural fluids making it harder to tell. the doctor had just ordered with all the confusion to just:sex:everyday, i could have had alot less enjoyable prescription:winkwink: sorry for all the ******** questions never did the ttc thing i suck at it:nope:


----------



## mmcheek1

didnt mean to put those stars in dont want yu all thinking i cursing at yu


----------



## lisaf

lol, no worries! And no, I didn't really have any noticable symptoms that would tell me that my progesterone was up to a good level. I even chart my temperatures and those looked the same as normal to me.


----------



## mmcheek1

so i should just calm down and not worry so much, i have 4 children my youngest is 10 my husband is a wonderful man whom serves our country and with all his heart he would love to have a child. i had a tubal reversal done in jan that left me with one tube opened very well but my cycles were becoming erratic, so there begins the ttc process. you have been alot of help, but can i just confirm you saying that you really didnt have to much cramping on clomid and the higher dose helped.. we dont have a child together so i really want this to happen


----------



## cranberry987

I used preseed and softcups. Actually ran out of preseed and used conceive plus for my bfp cycle, not saying it was the magical ingredient, just that it works ok still

I had no ovulation symptoms whatsoever that cycle, maybe it's because i thought i was out before I even ov'd so maybe I didn't symptom spot, but around ov I had ewcm but no sharp ov pains etc like last two months


----------



## mmcheek1

thats awesome and exactly what i need to hear to just relax a little and not be discouraged. thevis no exact receipe but i will not think i am out now. i feel like i am doing all possible. thanks so much and congrats to yu


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well testing in the morning woopp cant wait cd 28 normally have seen af today fx its worked x x x


----------



## mmcheek1

good luck girl i will pray for lotz of bby dust:dust:to you!


----------



## jennievictora

urghh took my last pills for this cycle today feel awfull really emotional mood swings stomach ache feel bit quesy n hot flushes hope it gets me my bfp all be so worth it then :)


----------



## mmcheek1

what round of clomid are you on. i think my last ovulation test was the accurate one cause i have had light cramping today not sharp like before and my cm is creamier today.
so why are you on clomid


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies,
how is every1 doing?
i know its hard on clomid but keep it up ure time will come when u least expect it!!!!!!!!!

i dont know if it helps but i noticed the cheap test from ebay are very sensitive and work pretty good. i knew when O was on its way because my test got dark then very very dark. same thing wheni found out i was preg early on i was getting lines i thought were evaps but the next day was darker. the ones i got were in white packages with blue on them. my pg test was pos. before the docs were lol....just thought i would give u all a heads up if u dont wanna spend a ton on test


----------



## mmcheek1

how many days past o did you test and thats awesome to know


----------



## lauraclili

Hi everyone, 

Can I join!? I've just been given Clomid as a first start to my fertility treatment and am hoping it is going to work - otherwise, I'm pretty much onto IVF, or so my FS say... :/ 

I won't be starting until next cycle (I guess about the 16th or so of May) but wanted to get the heads up before I embark. 

Mind if I follow along? 

x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls tested this morning with an ic not a line so going to get some proper test today or tomorrow my cervix is high so just going to see if the witch come are what when i got my bfp in may it was 13or 14 dpo x x x


----------



## mmcheek1

welcome i am new as well to this site i just o'd i pretty sure anyways i did lol so i am considering today to be 1 dpo, cd13 cycle day 15 which the doctor told me yesterday that take clomis 3-7 then rest two days start testing for o. but on day 3:sex: every other day till the pos o then everyday for 2 days then back to every other day for five days just incase tou read the opk wrong. well i could not tell if my opk's were wrong so we just dtd everyday since day three, soo i hope we didnt lower his:spermy:count. so the best of luck:dust:for you next:test:to be a:bfp:i will be thinking of you till i hear back{this is for the axious one testing now} be calm o.k hon


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all HAPPY EASTER  done the fer this morning no line so just going to wait it out my cycles on clomid are 28 to 33 so if still no af bye then going my doctors x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

Well ladies I'm chilaxing in my garden while hubby is at work!! Blissgot a BBQ later andgot races tomorrow xx


----------



## tinkerbell..x

hey everyone im fairly new to this website i have been explaining my fertility problems on a different thread and am thank full for all the replys. i have just started clomid and ive seen this thread so decided to join in to get as much info as possible..quick run down - 2yrs ttc, after loads of testing told ivf was only option, so we were starting to research and try and come to terms only to be called back up and told we were actually classed as unexplained fertility problems as our testing had improved from the previous time..totally confussing but very happy with th news,so i was put on clomid 50mg for next 3mnths and if nothing then injections. startd my clomid the 11th and by my count o'd should be today?? i have been testing since thurs for o but very faint line, yestrday bit darker,havnt done todays yet so fingers crossed!!bllod tests sheduled for day 21 and thatl tell me if i did ovulate this month,but i think i am because the side effects i have been having--- since thurs i hav been having cramoing in both sides and then alternating,bloated continiously,like really bloated and swollen right down to lower abdomin,and its also little tender,bad headaches and very moody!! dont know it this is effects of clomid, or ovulation,or if im just been a cranky shit!!but would love some advice and feed back..really hoping that clomid works for us..xxx


----------



## mmcheek1

yes it is but usually the side effects does tapper off the more months tht go by the cramping could last this rest of your cycle this month a be prepared for the sore breast also my first month was really bad but anything after wont be as bad. the goood news is it sounds like your body is gearing up to ovulate. the good news is tht there isnt anything wrong so maybe this is yur ticket


----------



## baby.wishing

hi ladies sorry i aint been on in a few days happy easter to everyone hope everyone is well as you can see from my signature im doing a natural cycle this month really wanted a break and more so to see if the clomid has helped my body get back to normal but im so nervous just incase i dont o on my own well fx all goes well x x


----------



## caz & bob

good luck hun x x x


----------



## jennievictora

hey all i finshed my clomid friday so when should i expect to ovulate iv got a few ovulation tests but dont want to waste them buy using them to early x


----------



## McMummy

jennievictora said:


> hey all i finshed my clomid friday so when should i expect to ovulate iv got a few ovulation tests but dont want to waste them buy using them to early x

Mine varied from cd13 to cd19 so I've always started testing CD10 onwards xx


----------



## jennievictora

how does that work then ten days from my bleed is it sorry im tired and i think my brain has deserted me lol x


----------



## LesleyL

on clomid day 2 here....glad i found this forum:)


----------



## McMummy

jennievictora said:


> how does that work then ten days from my bleed is it sorry im tired and i think my brain has deserted me lol x

If you count the first day that you had fresh red blood as Cycle Day 1, then on my 6 months on Clomid I ovulated anywhere between Cycle Day 13 and 19 so I always started testing on Day 10 just in case I ovulated early.

I always use cheap OPKs off Ebay where you can get like 30+ for less than £4 that way testing all the time doesn't cost a bomb xx


----------



## jennievictora

thanx chcik i will have to check e bay out for ovulation tests x


----------



## McMummy

I don't know if you are in the UK, but this is who I always buy from.

https://stores.ebay.co.uk/markemmageorgia?_trksid=p4340.l2563

xx


----------



## jennievictora

yes im in the uk thats great thanx x


----------



## keepsmiling

I always get mine off amazon
there the only ones that wrk well enuff xx


----------



## jennievictora

iv just been lookn on amazon can get 20 for 3.79 im thinkn ordering some tbh used to use the first response ones but they where 20 pound a box :/


----------



## mmcheek1

i usually o about cd 14 but i always worry tht i hvent read the o tests right so start BD cd9 every otherday untill i think i got a pos then everyday but i finally breathe cd19 but what days are you tkin your clomid


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm started spotting just hope its not af coming because i never get spotting i just get af straight away funny just chilling today my sons back to school in the morning there only in school 3 days they brake up again x x x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hi caz and bob :hi: hope your doing well, i know these holidays are all over the spot this year thanks to the royal wedding..

How is everyone? sorry i havnt been on, ive been trying to distance myself from thinking ttc, and chillout abit. I couldnt even tell you what day im on. 
This cycle i took my clomid days 5-9 because i still had a follical from my last cycle there until day 5> even though i did ovulate it just wouldnt budge. so psychologically I kept thinking we didnt have a chance this cycle (because initially they said i wouldnt be able to take my clomid). I have used OV tests and got my very strong positive so we BD'd the day i got the positive and the day after which was yesterday, but im not constantly thinking about needing to BD which is nice. I feel quite chilled! although i do keep having strange baby dreams. ??

If we dont concieve this cycle im taking 2-3 cycles off the clomid to chill, but theres still a possibility i can concieve naturally on my off cycles, its just whether i will or not. hopefully we wont have to take any off and I concieve this cycle FX..

sorry its long just thought id update :D xxx :dust:


----------



## mmcheek1

ok so this last few days the clomid side effects have been kicking my a** i have had terrible headaches so bad its been knocking me out. anyone else experience these furious head malfuctions


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls af got me so on to round 2 woopp x x x


----------



## lisaf

MrsGAnderson said:


> Hi caz and bob :hi: hope your doing well, i know these holidays are all over the spot this year thanks to the royal wedding..
> 
> How is everyone? sorry i havnt been on, ive been trying to distance myself from thinking ttc, and chillout abit. I couldnt even tell you what day im on.
> This cycle i took my clomid days 5-9 because i still had a follical from my last cycle there until day 5> even though i did ovulate it just wouldnt budge. so psychologically I kept thinking we didnt have a chance this cycle (because initially they said i wouldnt be able to take my clomid). I have used OV tests and got my very strong positive so we BD'd the day i got the positive and the day after which was yesterday, but im not constantly thinking about needing to BD which is nice. I feel quite chilled! although i do keep having strange baby dreams. ??
> 
> If we dont concieve this cycle im taking 2-3 cycles off the clomid to chill, but theres still a possibility i can concieve naturally on my off cycles, its just whether i will or not. hopefully we wont have to take any off and I concieve this cycle FX..
> 
> sorry its long just thought id update :D xxx :dust:

FYI, I had a 17mm cyst at the start of my BFP cycle.. my doc did some bloodwork to see if it was a functional cyst (aka a follicle).. it wasn't so he let me take the clomid anyway. He said it wouldn't hurt anything to take the clomid if it had been a follicle, but it wouldn't have done anything for me if it was a follicle.
Just thought I'd share! :)


----------



## winston83

Afternoon girls hope everyones ok sorry af came for you caz xxx
When i posted the other day about thinking I had cystitis it has turned into a kidney infection have ended up on super strong antibiotics oral solutions in all my drinks and painkillers on top think this mnth is a big ol bust xx


----------



## mmcheek1

baught some dollar store pg tests not going to early test though


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Hey ladies! back after a long absence. Just got referred for IVF, as the 150mg of Clomid for 10 days did not make me ovulate and that is the highest dose my doc can give me...sigh...oh well. onwards and upwards!!
hope you're all doing well =)
Probably won't be on the clomid club much more as i'm no longer taking clomid....too bad it didn't work for me. hope it works for all of you =)


----------



## cranberry987

Oh sorry about that, 150 for 10 days, eek, must have been hard. Fingers crossed for stimming it tho, its a different drug after all so you may react to it well, gl with it all

x


----------



## McMummy

OMG girls I think I've cracked it... got :bfp: this morning on FRER and just dashed to Sainsburys for a cb digi & it says pregnant 1-2 weeks.

I can't believe it xxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations McMummy!!!! H&H 9 months and beyond my lovely x

born2b, Sorry the clomid didn't help and lots of luck with the ivf, do keep in touch x

Caz, So sorry AF got you honey but lots of luck for cycle 2 xx

Win, The kidney infection sounds nasty, have been there myself and it isn't pleasant. To add insult to injury the antibiotics gave me thrush :( Hope you have better luck next cycle too. x

AFM 7dpo so another week until testing. Hoping for a miracle. x


----------



## cranberry987

Ah see, last cycle and you catch preg, always the way.

Congrats :)


----------



## mrsdh

McMummyTTC said:


> OMG girls I think I've cracked it... got :bfp: this morning on FRER and just dashed to Sainsburys for a cb digi & it says pregnant 1-2 weeks.
> 
> I can't believe it xxxxx

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## McMummy

Thanks Ladies..... I am stunned. xxxxxx


----------



## winston83

Congratulations mcmummy xxxx


----------



## Minno

Wonderful news, there is hope!!! Enjoy! xx


----------



## Minno

Hello ladies, do you mind if I join? I am about to start clomid, got the tablets today so will start in the next few days or so.
Quick summary. I am 41, DH 43, we have DS who is 9 and have been ttc no 2 for 2.4 years with no success at all :( Had all the tests and now officially classed as 'unexplained'. FS has given me 6 cycles clomid at 50mg on days 3-7 and will let me have up to 12 cycles if needs be. Was told today at clinic appt that success rate of pg is about 40% but that this drops in over-40's. Of course!. 
Anyway, I am hoping for a miracle like all of us on here and would love to join and share the journey with you all. Any advice on when to take the tablet and what I might expect for first month?
xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Expect anything and everything tbh, PMS on crack was my experience of my first cycle, then clinically depressed but not PMS-ey symptoms 2nd cycle. Some ppl sail through the months tho, so dont get too worried about it.

I dont think it matters what time of day you take the tablets as long as you take them the same every day. Some take them at night so they sleep through some of the side effects, I never had any while I was actually on the meds tho, only from cd7 or so. It really does vary, but basically anything which is out of the ordinary, its most likely to be clomid.

My side effects were
Headaches
Hot flushes
Unquenchable hunger from CD3 to 10 or so
Moody
Tired
Severe depression
Had an odd period in between the cycles with massive clots in - the size of jelly babies.
Hmm, loads of other minor niggles. Im sure if you post on here if youre unsure there will be 10 ppl who have the same thing.

GL with it tho! Is hard but does often get the job done.


----------



## Minno

Thanks cranberry. PMS on crack - that made me laugh out loud! Still, if there's a chance of something happening on it I will put up with it all! Just waiting for AF to arrive so I can get started. Never thought I'd hear myself say that!!


----------



## Minno

ps Good luck with your pg - wonderful !


----------



## mrphyemma

Welcome to Clomid Club Minno, Good Luck and I hope your stay here is short and sweet. Symptoms for me are depression, mood swings and hunger (great stuff!) but some people have no symptoms at all. Nice to see another "more mature" ttcer around the place too xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

congratulations McMummy :D im so pleased to see you have your BFP!! and on your last and final cycle! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm 1st pill down 1 to go tonight wooppp when back the gym proper today loved it done ever think and a big run feel good hate not working out congrats mcmummy woopp x xx x x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

awww well im glad youve enjoyed your workout... it will have released feel good hormones into your body which is brill :D

I went for my scan today to ensure the follical had gone and thank god it has :D im really pleased, just fingers crossed we caught the little eggy now :dust: xxx


----------



## caz & bob

fx hun :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

Well clomid officially sucks for me
um spotting an i'm 5dpo 

I hate this
I went to docs and they basically said it cud be from the clomid x


----------



## courtw

keep smiling i am not a big fan of clomid i get every side effect possible lol. the headaches, hot flashes, nausea, tingling numbness, brain fog, you name it i got it! i start femara on may 6th hopefully that goes better


----------



## keepsmiling

It's just the spotting
mi can cope with anything else' x


----------



## caz & bob

kel hope it stops lv x x x


----------



## brillbride

girls quick question, I norm take 50mg clomid, have done 2 cycles with this, first one was a MC, 2nd one nothing, anyhow my doc by mistake has prescribed 100mg for 3 months, should i just keep taking 50mg or should I opt my dose to the 100mg,,,,duno what to do..thanks


----------



## Minno

Yes, Mrphyemma, we mature ladies have to stick together :) !!!
I am hoping I can still do it and clomid is giving me renewed hope after so long with nothing to show for it at all. What about your own situation?
xxx


----------



## cranberry987

brillbride, i would call and ask the dr, theres a lot of difference between 50 and 100mg and if you take too much you could get overstimulated, that being said i was on 100mg and they dont usually monitor you for OHSS under 150mg, but there might be a reason they wanted you to take 50.


----------



## Minno

Oh Mrphyemma - where did you get that brilliant image of the chick at the bottom of your signature?


----------



## tmc97138

brillbride said:


> girls quick question, I norm take 50mg clomid, have done 2 cycles with this, first one was a MC, 2nd one nothing, anyhow my doc by mistake has prescribed 100mg for 3 months, should i just keep taking 50mg or should I opt my dose to the 100mg,,,,duno what to do..thanks

Call your doctor and ask him. He is the only one that knows. Maybe it wasn't a mistake. Either way, however you continue he will assume he treated you under 50mg and will order tests/future prescriptions based on that assumption. The doctor has your best interest at heart and really does know what is best for your body and how to proceed. Trust the system and good luck!


----------



## mrsdh

The women on here are so welcoming, cant wait to officially join you all in early june. Thats if of course a bloody miracle happens before then! 
Hello Mrphyemma and Minno :hi: Will be joining you soon on my zimmer frame!!


----------



## Minno

Hello my lovely. Didn't you know that 40 is the new 30 lol Clomid Chicks are us! xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Minno, the clomid chick image was pinched from photobucket and slipped into my signature!
I am 38, 40 is fast approaching. We have three children aged 16, 12 and 7. Found it very easy to fall pregnant in my 20's! Been trying for our 4th child for over 2 years now. I was given clomid last Summer and on my 7th clomid cycle and 2 years ttc altogether I finally conceived but sadly at 8 weeks I miscarried. The clomid does work for me but takes me that bit longer as one of my tubes is blocked. I have 7 more cycles on clomid after this one and then we are on our own unless we win big on the lottery and can afford private ivf!
brillbride, 50mg obviously works for you honey if you conceived first cycle. I wouldn't have thought you needed to double your dose. Just save the rest for extra cycles at 50mg x

Hi mrsdh, long time no see, how are you? x


----------



## Minno

Thanks Myphyemma, found it, but how di dyou load it into your signature - I can't seem to manage it.
So sorry to hear about your loss. That must have been devastating for you after such a long wait. Very encouraging though that clomid does work for you. I am getting 6 cycles to begin with and perhaps another 6 if no response. Then that will be it for us unless we go for IUI as we can't afford private IVF either. Not sure if IUI will give us any better chance given our ages but all my tests have been normal so far, good progesterone (36), ov every month, regular cycle, no blockages etc. I really really hope that Clomid will give my body a kick up the butt and spring it into action!
Good luck with your cycle this month hun xx


----------



## mrphyemma

When you run your cursor over the picture on photobucket a box will come up, copy and paste the IMG code then come back to BnB go on user cp to edit signature and paste the IMG code into the signature box. Should work. :)


----------



## mrsdh

mrphyemma said:


> Minno, the clomid chick image was pinched from photobucket and slipped into my signature!
> I am 38, 40 is fast approaching. We have three children aged 16, 12 and 7. Found it very easy to fall pregnant in my 20's! Been trying for our 4th child for over 2 years now. I was given clomid last Summer and on my 7th clomid cycle and 2 years ttc altogether I finally conceived but sadly at 8 weeks I miscarried. The clomid does work for me but takes me that bit longer as one of my tubes is blocked. I have 7 more cycles on clomid after this one and then we are on our own unless we win big on the lottery and can afford private ivf!
> brillbride, 50mg obviously works for you honey if you conceived first cycle. I wouldn't have thought you needed to double your dose. Just save the rest for extra cycles at 50mg x
> 
> Hi mrsdh, long time no see, how are you? x

Hi Hun I'm ok. I do check in on your journal but know you have had a really hard time lately with one thing or another. I really hope you have some good news soon as you have had a heartbreaking time in the last 6 months or so. Xxx


----------



## Minno

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! It worked it worked. Thank you Mrphyemma - I love it! Sorry for pinching your idea - but it is fab! You are a trend setter :) xx


----------



## mrsdh

I think I'm going to have to pinch it too! I bet I have trouble as I'm such a twit when comes to computers. :)


----------



## daviess3

Just checking in to say hi girls i will be back soon no doubt after my 3rd mc i have been refered thank goodness, but its a long old process me an hubby had bloods done 2 weeks after then i had to wait for 6 weeks after mc an had to be day 2-5 of my cycle!! But as luck would have it 6 weeks came on day 2 of my cycle so just had another blood test!! Other than that off on hol to florida next week!!
Have to have an internal scan then wait for blood test results an some can take 8-12 weeks to come back!!! 
Looking forward to hols etc though any bfps girls??? Emma smile kennesha caz winston lisa smiling, anyone else i forgot i apologise?? hope everyones well xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks for popping by Davies, good to hear from you. I am mega jealous of your Florida holiday, it is years since I last went. What I wouldn't give for a week in Clearwater soaking up the sun. Enjoy. I hope you get some answers soon regarding the miscarriages and are back on the ttc bandwagon soon. Miss you x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

keepsmiling - hopefully the spotting is implantaion :D xxx

how is everyone? caz and bob? mcmummy? kels and everyone else? :dust:

Ive had my bloods taken today to check my progesterone levels but because of the bank holiday i wont be getting my results back until next tuesday or wed, by then i will be closer to AF or a ++ :bfp:. xx


----------



## keepsmiling

It's def not that but thanks lol

te doc saysnits just extra hormones well I'm not so sure xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

sometimes when the egg releases from the follical it causes some blood loss, not loads.

sorry to not be more help hun xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:girls how are you all weather nice her today just come back from the gym and got ready and that and took the dogs for a walk well symptoms have hit me hard today got them all even blured vision x x x


----------



## Minno

HI Caz. Don't want to worry you but I was told by my FS that if I developed blurred vision I was to stop the treatment straight away as they are concerned about that. They said they would be able to try me on another drug if that was the case. Maybe worth giving your FS a ring just to check?


----------



## caz & bob

its only been today hun thanks for telling me lv i will email him and ask him x x x x x


----------



## caz & bob

minno i have found this hun x x x Vision Problems
Drugs.com explains that vision problems may occur while taking this drug. Women have complained of floaters, spots, flashes of light, blurry vision and double vision. A dark area may appear in the field of vision or the eyes may be overly sensitive to light. These issues may continue for up to a month after the last dose of Clomid. Driving should be avoided if visual side effects occur



Read more: https://www.livestrong.com/article/113229-clomid-side-effects-women/#ixzz1Kkp0EP5N


----------



## Minno

Hi hun - thanks for the info. I am a bit worried about all the side effects if I'm honest. The FS did say that if I develop blurry vision then there is nothing that they will do about it - just to stop the meds and try something else. So don't think there's anything too sinister, just thought you should know in case you didn't. Hope the effects ease off for you soon xx


----------



## Minno

Also Caz, brilliant website - I am a huge Lance fan and all things Livestrong! x


----------



## winston83

Hiya girls feel like I've not been on for ages hope you are all well I've missed all of you not so busy now so should be able to get on a bit more xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls minno its ok hun well just waiting to go the gym af has gone we bd last night love it ha cant wait get some soft cups just spotting a little x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you have had a good weekend these symptoms i am having are very strong x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

Well it's quiet on here ATM
I'm 9dpo I was spotting on 5 and 6dpo but nothing since!!(touch wood) xx


----------



## caz & bob

ho thats good kel fx its gone for good hun x x x


----------



## inperfected

Hey everyone... Please do be aware of OHSS even when just going on 50mg or to 100mg as whilst it's rare, it definitely happens on these low doses still... I had 13 follicles and moderate OHSS on my first month of 50mg, but nothing on 25mg, so just something I like to make sure people are aware of it (as many would have no idea as I've found). *hugs*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all me dinner is on i am starving going to paint the fench in my garden today why its lovely again x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

My lamb roast is on the go too x


----------



## caz & bob

i am starving kel how are you hun x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm ok thanks i'm 10dpo today lol uxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw thats good hun x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Enjoy your roast dinners today ladies. I aren't doing one today as it is my son's birthday and he wants takeaway pizzas instead.
It is lovely weather here too but very very windy. can't stand to be out in it.

12dpo, AF due Wednesday, praying she doesn't come. x


----------



## caz & bob

its wind her emma to hun x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

And here
iv put hubbys man u jacket on the line In hope of it blowing off ad away!!!! Lol xx


----------



## caz & bob

haha lol x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

imperfected - when do you feel the ohss?

caz - hope you feel better soon!

em - praying af stays away

well af got me today so on to 100mgs....hope I dont have any s/e.


----------



## mrphyemma

Sorry she got you ttc, better luck this time honey x


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry she got you ttc hun fx this 100mg will get you it i took 1 in a morning 1 at night just to break it up x x x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hello Ladies,

Thought i will pop in here to say hello. Gosh this baby fever is killing me...i so want to start ttc like yesterday!:growlmad: :haha: crazy me...


----------



## keepsmiling

Wots the belly pik ??


----------



## keepsmiling

Did anyone take clomid cd 3-7 

I'm cutrently taking it 2-6 but want to tey a diff day x


----------



## Minno

Hi Keepsmiling - I'm about to take clomid for the first time days 3-7. Will let you know how it goes....


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm think i my do a opk in a bit just to see i had pain in my ovaries yesterday we are going up to the dam with the dogs today x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

Well ladies I tested and bfn!!!
O well onto next month x


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh Kelly! :( Is it too early? I have a sneaky feeling I will be right behind you. Better luck next cycle honey. xx


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm either 10 or 11 dpo so I'm assuming it shud of shown up x


----------



## mrphyemma

Not necessarily! I'm not ruling you out just yet then x


----------



## keepsmiling

I thibk if I was the it wud of shown up today xx


----------



## caz & bob

fx kel you never no wait and see hun x x


----------



## keepsmiling

I wil do 
I'm just teyin nt torhink about it either way!! C


----------



## ttcbaby117

hope you are wrong keepsmiling.....and you get your bfp!

thanks em and caz....cd2 and waiting to start my 100mgs cd5-9.


----------



## McMummy

keepsmiling said:


> I'm either 10 or 11 dpo so I'm assuming it shud of shown up x

I got a :bfn: at 12dpo and :bfp: at 14dpo xx


----------



## keepsmiling

Wot kind of test did u use??? Xx


----------



## cranberry987

I got BFN on IC up to 16 dpo, then a BFP on a FRER. If AF isnt here yet then youre still in the game.


----------



## keepsmiling

Thanks ladies 
I'm just gunna chill for a few days and test again if no af wed x


----------



## snl41296

keepsmiling said:


> Thanks ladies
> I'm just gunna chill for a few days and test again if no af wed x

im just reading this.. I hope u are kell that would be awesome!!!!!! now I have to stalk this thread :haha: 

Hi girls! have not been on. DH wanted us 2 do one more month of trying I got my + OPK and EGG today we BD'ed 1am then going to do it again today and tomorrow and Wed... Letd hope every day works out crossing fingers...


----------



## mrphyemma

Rooting for you Kelly x

BFN on tesco hpt at 13dpo for me. I'm gutted but will pick myself up, dust myself off and try and try again. 7 more goes and I'm out.


----------



## mrphyemma

Good luck snl honey x


----------



## snl41296

mrphyemma said:


> Good luck snl honey x

i figured WTH 14 months trying whats nother month :rofl:


----------



## mrsdh

mrphyemma said:


> Rooting for you Kelly x
> 
> BFN on tesco hpt at 13dpo for me. I'm gutted but will pick myself up, dust myself off and try and try again. 7 more goes and I'm out.

I'm sorry hun:hugs: xx


----------



## mrphyemma

I need to start playing the lottery so I'm in with a chance at ivf once the clomid runs out!


----------



## keepsmiling

I no this is a daft thing to say but cud u not try and save a little a month
that's my plan to do afyer Xmas in the hope that if our free cycles nt work we can hopefully try once more xx


----------



## mrphyemma

I've got three kids Kelly, they always need something at the end of the month be it shoes, clothes, haircuts, trip money, dance fees etc. If I could scrape anything to save at all it would probably take me until I'm too old to have kids to get all of it together.


----------



## keepsmiling

Yuh I suppose

sorry c


----------



## mrphyemma

Don't apologise hun you were only making a suggestion. I'm hoping once I get some weight off at slimming world it might help me ovulate on my own again. I can dream! :)


----------



## keepsmiling

Yuh hun
I need to do the same x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

hi ladies.

kel - fingers crossed your still ok for this cycle.. hopefully it'll be a shy bean and show up in a few days.. xx

emma - fingers crossed for this next cycle, im so sorry it was bfn this cycle xx

how is everyone doing?

its been really hot up here, we were @ a family bbq yesterday and I managed to catch the sun quite abit, so i have spent the day in my mums yard today topping that up ha! before im going back to work tomorrow :(

im not sure what day im on, maybe 9 or 10dpo, but i took a hcg test this afternoon and it looked negative at first but i went back to it (after the development time) and its got a faint pink line, im not sure what to think at the mo, just hope it isnt an evap and it gets darker over the next few days, hubby can clearly see it too, but FX, time will tell ey!

lots of love and dust :dust: xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

Ohhh Mrsa hope this is it

have ugot a pik

I'm gettin a few lovely cramps bow so af is onthe way in x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

i will try and get 1 and attach it, but im abit weary incase its just an evap with it being after the time limit, if it helps any my SIL felt like she was coming on her period when she found out she was preg so keep believing xxx


----------



## caz & bob

fx mrsga its a nice bfp x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

Oooh cnt waitto c itx


----------



## lauraclili

Looking forward to seeing a pic! I love staring at tests! :haha:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

i have put them up on the pregnancy testing forum but ill attach them to here too for youse guys to have a gander at them...

my only worry is, i miscarried in november and the weekend before i found out i was pregnant back in november I was really drunk, I have drank loads this weekend with being at a family bbq so i hope if this is a bfp that it wont harm the baby :( xxx

ps theyre very faint xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG00198-20110502-2003.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 22









IMG00201-20110502-2004.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 23









IMG00203-20110502-2005.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## mrphyemma

That's a BFP you have there MrsGAnderson, mark my words! Congrats! x Don't worry about the drinks it wouldn't harm anything that early, back to lemonade now though! ;) xx


----------



## caz & bob

i can see a line hun wwoopp x x x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

awww fingers crossed! im quite nervous, but in a good way! :D ill update further on in the week and hope they get darker :).

how is everyone xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

I think I c a little line not sure 

But dnt listen to me I'm crap at these x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

thats ok hunny, their deffo there in person just very faint! i do hope they progress and become darker! AND DH can see them too so hopefully thats a good sign.
these tests dont usually come up with anything if there negative so im hopeful until the witch comes xxx


----------



## lauraclili

I see lines on the ICs! Congratulations! 

x


----------



## lisaf

I see lines.. especially on the 2nd picture on the bottom one.
If it makes you feel better, my first line showed up after the time limit too... the next day it showed up with in the time limit.. day after that it was more obvious... FX'd!! Looks good to me though!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

hi Ladies popping in to say hello. How are you doing? I hope you had a good weekend! 

Wow MrsGAnderson congrats to you and hubby with your :bfp: :wohoo::happydance:


----------



## wanting2010

Hi girls :hi: Not been in this thread in awhile. I'm on my fourth cycle of Clomid and just had my progesterone bloodwork done at 5 dpo today, and my level is 30.41! I'm very happy about that. :happydance: Last time it was 11.27. Now I'm just hoping and praying and keeping my fingers crossed that my BFP is just around the corner!! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## lisaf

great progesterone level wanting!!! :) Fx'd!!!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Thanks girls. I have done another not sure if its getting darker, hubby thinks it is. Time will tell. Oo fingers crossed for your progesterone levels hunny xxx


----------



## sarlar

good luck mrs G!!


----------



## sarlar

lisa- wow! you are almost done!! GL and happy thoughts for a great delivery! Enjoy every moment and welcome to the new babes!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well asfm feeling very sick today don't no if its off the pregnacare or what been the gym had a good work out came home took dogs round the field and then took my niece docs she full to the brim with hay fever ha my oh has it to feeling sorry for his self like men do x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

I feel lIke crap today too
must be a cold on it's way xo


----------



## tmc97138

Wow! Congrats Mrs. Anderson. That is so awesome. Fingers crossed they keep getting darker and darker. 9dpo is still really early. :) 

Hope everyone else is doing well. keep, sorry you feel a cold coming on! I work at a hospital and am not very squeemish at all, yesterday my cousin had surgery here and I went in her room while they were fixing her IV. I almost passed out, started sweating, and threw up! I couldn't believe it. Who thought I was a wuss. LOL!

I haven't been posting much. My OBGYN took me off the Clomid for this cycle while I wait for my FS appointment this Friday. I decided to skip the OPK's and everything. Although I got my usual crampy O' pains on Saturday CD16. I haven't ever o'ed on my own before. I thought about asking the FS to do my progesterone blood test at my appointment on Friday to see if I actually did. 

Other than that, I am just having fun with my honey. We celebrated our anniversary this weekend and have been having better sex than we have the entire time trying to conceive. Sunday 4x in one day! Of course the desire and hope that I might get pregnant with a miracle baby this month is always on my mind. But I think this mini break has been awesome for us. I am excited to hear what the FS has to say and what our next step is.


----------



## keepsmiling

Hhh I work in a hospital too x


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies!

Mrsg - wow that is a bfp...congrats...what dosage where you on and what cycle?

Em - sorry for the bfn hun....

Lisa - wow you are almost there.....cant wait to see that lil baby of yours

caz - do you think you are still feeling sick from the clomid?

keepsmiling - I hope those cramps are bfp related!

cd3 for me nothing to report just wanted to say hi!


----------



## caz & bob

think its that 2 ttc but i have started taking pregnacare so think its that 2 x x x


----------



## courtw

has anyone heard of anyone getting pregnant on just metformin?


----------



## keepsmiling

In on met and clomid

no sucess story yet.


----------



## courtw

i had done both as well. no folicles for me on 50, 100 or 150. i actually started my menses last night though which is fairly unusual. i am going to start femera this week


----------



## cranberry987

I ovulated on metformin in January. Didn't get preg as dh refused to cooperate when I was ovulating. Stupid man thought that eggs stayed around for a week and wouldn't listen to me.


----------



## tmc97138

courtw said:


> has anyone heard of anyone getting pregnant on just metformin?

My cousin who also has PCOS, only took Metformin and got pregnant twice. One ending in a MC. It's fully possible. I haven't tried it myself. 

Good luck!


----------



## courtw

thanks tmc! i hope things go well for you


----------



## daviess3

Fxd for you mrsg i can see a faint line!!! Woohoo an Lisa good luck hun i see your due tom!! Where has the time gone!! Good luck an best wishes xx
Every1 else off to Florida tommorow woohoo then i have my consultant appointment when i get back!!! Good luck to u all see u in a few weeks xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Enjoy your holiday Davies x


----------



## caz & bob

enjoy your self davies hun x x x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

ttc - i was on 50mg and it was my 6th cycle after concieving in october and miscarrying.. hopefully this little bean sticks :D xxx

Hi Girls... well i finally made it again, after 18month of trying and on my 6th cycle, i just let loose and didnt even know which day i was on.. im actually feeling positive about this one now :) fingers crossed it stays with us..xxx

how are you all? xxx


----------



## courtw

good luck hope all goes well with this pregnancy!


----------



## ineedaseed

Congrats mrsG, hope you have a happy and healthy nine months hun! xx


----------



## keepsmiling

Well af got me
I'm nt complaining tho

it was a perfect 28 day cycle

I'm thibkin of tryib clomid 3-7 instead of 2-any ideas x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well just waiting in for cable to come and fit a new Internet thing so don't think i will be going the gym if there not her for 10 hate siting in doing new we going to do a opk to see if i am o yet i keep having pain in my ovaries so fx not long now aw kel sorry :af: got you hun x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Aww Kelly, sorry she got you my lovely. If she hurries up and calls around at mine we will be cycle buddies again. :hugs: As for changing to days 3-7, I can't see it harming anything so might be worth a try. :thumbup:

Caz, I hate waiting in for workmen or delivery guys, they are always late (unless you pop out and then they turn up...grrr) Hope they turn up soon and you can get to the gym x


----------



## caz & bob

i no i do emma hun x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

Nothing worse than waitin in alllday

I lve Iceland when u pick a slot ibormally go for 11-1 and they turn ur at 1.15!!! Takes the pee xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies!

Mrsg - thanks for the info and congrats again!

Well went and picked up my clomid from the pharmacy. I start taking the pills tomorrow cd5-cd9.....I really hope it works and I have my bfp at the end of the month.


----------



## caz & bob

ttc could you not change and do them 2-6 hun x x x


----------



## baby.wishing

hi ladies hope your all good sorry i aint been on in a while been laying low for a while as ive been a nervous wreck but OMG aint i got some news as i told you all i was going to do a natural cycle this month to see how i went as i didnt want to take 150mg of clomid so ATM im currently on cd14 and i just got my very first positive opk all on my own with no meds im still in shock i cant believe it ive waited 2 and a half years for this heres a pic what do you ladies think x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110504-00008.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## keepsmiling

That's a very pos opk xx


----------



## courtw

awesome baby wishin


----------



## tmc97138

wow! Awesome! Congratulations girlie!!!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck baby.wishing x

AF arrived for me as predicted this afternoon. Onto ttc Cycle 28 and clomid cycle 11 for me it is then x


----------



## 12yrsttc

courtw said:


> has anyone heard of anyone getting pregnant on just metformin?

Its quite common for Metformin on its own to restore and promote ovulation in annovulatory cycles because it alters the insulin resistance that many women suffer from.

I've known many of my friends become pg on Metformin alone, usually at 1500mg dosage per day (this seems to be a good dose for those with pcos).

I personally have had no success with it, but also I had to go onto the Modified Release Metformin (take them only at night) due to issues with the regular metformin, although for a while it did give me a regular 35 day cycle....


----------



## kdutra

I would love to join, Im in my first cycle of clomid cycle day 12. Im very excited and hopeful. Its been about 12mo TTC for me and my DH. Hopefully this works, I would love to have a clomid partner to talk with about this stressful and exciting time. Let me know. Lots and lots and lots of baby dust!!!:dust:


----------



## kdutra

Do you need to have a an injection done after clomid? My doctor didnt say anything about an injection he just told me to schedule an appointment on day 25 for bloodwork? Is this right? Will i still release an egg without an injection?


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Many do clomid without a hcg shot. Theory is that you should release the egg when the follicle is big enough anyway. 

The bloods need to be done 7 days past ovulation (or 7days before AF, never know which it is) so most ppl do ovulation tests then book their bloods in for 7 days after they get a positive. For me this would be cd25 but some ovulate lots earlier. Most drs are obsessed with having it done cd21 so it's interesting that yours says 25. 

Either way tho, the blood test is just a test, won't get you preg. Have lotsa sex and cross you fingers :) might take a couple of months and clomid isn't easy but works for a lot of sub-fertile ppl


----------



## Lisa84

Wowza babywishing that is a very positive OPK :happydance:

Good luck for your natural cycle. I have seen lots of women on here be on Clomid and then get there BFP on a natural cycle. FX we can add you to that list :) xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym think i am getting hay fever my eyes are itching off done a opk i have strong pains down me legs and in my ovaries got a line on it but not dark enough yet think next few days x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz - um I am not sure if moving it to 2-6 will make a difference as I really need a good quality egg. I started my 100mgs today on cd 5. yipee for oving!

em - sorry about af hun!

babywishing- congrats with doing this on your own!

kdutra -welcome....do you have any fertility issues that you know of? 

cd5 and first day on 100mgs.....pray it give me a bfp without any s/e!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Wanting2010: Good luck on this cycle hun. All the best! :dust:

Salar: Hello how are you today? Good luck to you on this cycle! :dust:

 Caz & Bob: hi hun i hope you feel better real soon :hugs:

Keepsmiling: Hi, lets hope it not a cold. Feel better soon too hun. :hugs: o no i am so sory the :witch: got you. Next time could be it for you....

Tmc97138: hi hun. Happy belated anniversary to you and your husband. I hope all the good :sex: you had brings good luck! :dust:

Ttcbaby117: hi back at you love. All the best on this cycle for you too! :dust:

Courtw: hi how are you? Sorry i dont know one... :shrug:

Crandberry867: lol now that is funny but look at you now 7 weeks congrats!

Deaviess3: enjoy your trip love! Gosh your lucky!

Mrmphyemma: hi how are you today! All is well i hope! Darn sorry the :witch: visited you this morning...tell her come to my house because i have no clue what is going on with my body...i thought i af on April 18 but not sure if it was a af or not...hadnt have a af since Dec.2010 but now that all my drumma is out of the way i so cant wait to see a normal cycle again so i can probable ttc and track it like those other times.

MrsG: all the best hun!

Ineedaseed: hi how are you

Baby.wishing: wow congrats now i hope you get all your :sex: in these next few days! Have fun! :dust:

12yrsttc: hi how are you...hope you are having a great day.

Kdutra: hello love welcome to the forum! Wishing you and your hubby all the best. Have you created a journal as yet? Then we can also stalk you there too...and here as well. Good luck on this cycle dust to you too. :dust:

Lisa84: hi chicko how are you today?


----------



## caz & bob

aw ok ttc if your happy hun x x x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

caz&bob hopefully it will become really dark in the next few days then you can ge bd'ing and hopefully get a bfp :D xx

ttcbaby - good luck for this cycle xxx

kdutra - hey hun, welcome, you dont need the inj to ov, hopefully the clomid should make the follicals big enough (over 16mm in the UK) and then your egg will be released xx


----------



## caz & bob

i hope so hun fx for me x x x


----------



## ineedaseed

am on the countdown now to popping the first pill, af due in 5 days so will be pill popping in 6....eeeek! scared but v excited too xx


----------



## MrsGAnderson

good luck i need a seed :) xx

any updates caz? xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all happy Friday well opks are still the same think it will be Sunday of next week i get a darker on keep waking up really early and my boobs are burning and my nipples are really itch feel like pulling them off haha x x x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

sounds good FX ;) xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

ineedaseed - g/l hun...what dosage are you taking?

caz - sounds like ov is right around the corner! woohoo!

Lisa - have you had your baby hun? where are you?


----------



## kdutra

Took OPK today, faint positive line, But i dont think its time to DTD. Good luck girls!


----------



## baby.wishing

hi ladies well im in my 2ww now so just going to sit back and think positive so it looks like i should start looking for different thread to use as i cant stay here with all you lovely ladies as my clomid days are over now because i have finally o'd on my own so i hope everyone is ok and good luck to all x x


----------



## caz & bob

kdutra said:


> Took OPK today, faint positive line, But i dont think its time to DTD. Good luck girls!

you must be jew to ovulate then hun when it gets same colour as the control line hun thats means your about to ovulate x x


----------



## caz & bob

donut go baby.wishing stay you don't have to go cuz you have finished clomid x x x


----------



## ineedaseed

Morning all :hi:
Hope everyone is well, dismal weather here today!
I will be starting on 50mg on day 2-6. Can't wait! This has to be the first time that ibam cheering af on to arrive :haha:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

ineedaseed - when youve taken it try not to track your days and start your OPK's about 10days after AF has arrived, do 1 a day... dont BD until the day of your positive... and then bd for 2days after your positive, that way the little spermies are all charged up ready to get to the right place... i didnt even know my cycle day this month and had switched off to ttc and i managed to catch by doing that ;) good luck xxx

how is everyone? its quite nice here today although we had a mahusive thunder storm last night with thunder and lightning :( it was horrible xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I agree not to stress as theres no point but some women have v short lh surges so if you're waiting for a +ve to bd then there's a chance you'd miss it. I'd have sex every other day from cd 8 or so until AF. Ppls cycles vary so much and eod should be not too hard on the sperm reserves. Saving them up for a week won't make them any better quality but dtd too much might mean the bding isn't worth it. 

My last cycle btw was the most stressful ever and I got no +ve opk, cbfm showed no peak. If I'd have gone by that then I'd have missed the egg


----------



## MrsGAnderson

ah yeah i didnt think of that... i suppose it is individual. i know when i found out i was pregnant back in november my dh wasnt well so we only bd'd twice in the whole cycle and i got a bfp, then miscarried... but every month since november weve done it every other day and not had a good result, always a bfn, until this cycle where we bd'd 3times and ive got a + again.

upto you hun, but i think both of us agree on trying not to stress or think too much about it xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all afm come down with a bad cold feel ill weather her is rain rain its horrible and dull so going to chill today x x x


----------



## susan123

hi all.... im on 1st round of clomid.... imsure i Ov on day 13 as i had a pos on ov tests and had the stitch pain for most of the day.... the thing is im on day 21 now and have started spotting before clomid i would spot mid cycle anywhere from day 7-14 and 2 days before af...

now if this spotting is going to lead into an af say on monday that would mean i would have a very short luteal phase ... i though clomid was meant to regulate all this?.... im due af next fri 13th which will be day 27 and cos im only on day 21 i dont get why im spotting


----------



## cranberry987

Clomid can shorten your cycle ie the follicular phase. I've never heard of it helpin to lengthen the lp but I might be wrong.


----------



## mrphyemma

It's grey and rainy here :( and I have the usual clomid depression setting in. It will pass in a few days though, it usually does. 
Good Luck to all the newbies and obviously those of us who have become part of the furniture too. x


----------



## ineedaseed

the fs said to do eod from day 10 to 16 inclusive. i am planning to do eod until my positive opk, then two days on the trot with my positive then skip a day...if that makes sense :haha:


----------



## lisaf

susan123 said:


> hi all.... im on 1st round of clomid.... imsure i Ov on day 13 as i had a pos on ov tests and had the stitch pain for most of the day.... the thing is im on day 21 now and have started spotting before clomid i would spot mid cycle anywhere from day 7-14 and 2 days before af...
> 
> now if this spotting is going to lead into an af say on monday that would mean i would have a very short luteal phase ... i though clomid was meant to regulate all this?.... im due af next fri 13th which will be day 27 and cos im only on day 21 i dont get why im spotting

IF your pre-AF spotting was due to low progesterone, then clomid can help.. if the spotting was due to another reason, then clomid may have no effect.
I had low progesterone and 50mg of clomid didn't have a big effect, but 100mg did fix the problem for me (had no spotting that time, but also got my BFP so not sure if my LP would have been spot-free or not if it was BFN).
So sometimes the dose of clomid may not be enough to fix the progesterone issue also.


----------



## xFiFix

Hi girls first time i've used a thread before lol :happydance:

My fiance and I are currently ttc and have been for the past 2years. I have PCOS and I had to have a laparoscopy to check my tubes were niot blocked as i wasnt having any periods. And when I was they were not regular. 
Results came back with my tubes being normal so that was a relief they said that i would start Nothisterone (think thats how u spell it) for 7 days 2x a day then when I start a period I have to start Clomid on days 2-6, which I am very excited about as I have read great things. on day 21 ive to go up for a blood test.

Is there anyone who can give me advice or be a clomid buddy x x

any help would be great :baby::baby:

and loads of babydust to you all


----------



## cranberry987

My advice is to :sex: every 2-3 days and try not to focus on things too much. That's pretty much impossible tho so just pop back here when the crazy sets in :)

X


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave: hello everyone! how is your saturday doing? Its so hot here omg i HATE THE SUN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Have a wonderful Mother's Day and may God Bless everyone one of you! :hugs:


----------



## ineedaseed

Welcome xfifix :hi: 

Af still not arrived yet, still lurking in the wings. I sometimes get light spotting/flow at the start and am a bit worried I will pop my first pill on the wrong day! Don't want to be too early but I certainly don't want to be too late either. Hubby is on board which is a relief, he sometimes doesn't show an interest but thankfully he is, must have made him realise it might finally happen for us!! 

Hope you all have lovely Sunday's ladies xxx


----------



## bearcub

I'm in! Am also on my 2nd cycle of Clomid this month. How much are you taking? I'm on 50mg x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy mothers day to all the mums afm still full of a cold temps was high going to do a opk in a min see how dark it is fx its dark so i can get some :sex: today x x x


----------



## Quaver

Happy (would be) mothers day everyone:hi:
I'm lurking since I'm not on Clomid anymore:flower:


----------



## ineedaseed

Fingers crossed for the dark opk today Caz x x


----------



## jennievictora

Hey well tommrow I have my blood test see if I ovulated on 100mg if not up to 150mg I don't get my results for a week is this normal going to be a long week x


----------



## cranberry987

My drs take one or two days to come back. That's nhs and we're quite close to a big urban centre so I suppose it depends where you are


----------



## 35_Smiling

I hope everyone thus far had a wonderful day!


----------



## redberry

I'm on my 3rd cycle of Clomid. Just had my latest blood test result back - 0.6 (my lowest yet). Doesn't look like it's working. I'm on day 38 (I have very irregular cycles) and was convinced I ovulated (had cramps, mood swings and +ve OPK), but obviously not.


----------



## cranberry987

Did they def do the bloods 7dpo? 

:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am just waiting to go the gym but i will not be doing a run has i am still full of a cold wish it would just go now fed up done a opk and its dark wooppp x x


----------



## jennievictora

im full of cold to hun annoying me now had my blood test bit concered tho tbh as i asked about ringing for results and she said they wouldent tell me over the phone but they would let me know im wondering if i need ring the actul doctor? x


----------



## caz & bob

i would hun and ask x x x


----------



## ineedaseed

yayyy for the pos opk caz :yipee: go get em!! 

hope you get your results soon jennie :thumbup:

afm...still waiting for af and she is giving me lots of pain already :grr:


----------



## baby.wishing

hi ladies i hope everyone enjoyed their weekend ok so i got a pregnancy outlook from gail and i thought id share it with you lets hope she is right x



Your Pregnancy Outlook
By Psychic123uk
Dated May 2011


Below is your pregnancy outlook:

Linking in around you, I feel the last few years have been quite changable for you, and now see a very settled and happy path ahead, with alot of focus around relationship, home and children for you

I feel that ttc is your main priority at the moment and that you do are doing all you can around this, spirit also show me dates, and charts so maybe this is something your doing at the moment, I know alot of ladies who are ttc do, but spirit for some reason point this out, so maybe if your not this maybe something to look at

I also keep seeing an initial J as important around you, either earth or spirit side

I see here an August conception, and a healthy baby boy coming into your life, with everything fine and healthy around pregnancy, labour and birth, and alot of happiness around your partner when his son is born, he will be quite a hands on Dad, I feel it takes you a while for this to 'sink' in but you soon relax and start to enjoy your pregnancy

I feel you may only be trying for one child, but I do see a further conception here of November 2013, and this is also showing as a boy, again all areas healthy and well, and a very quick labour


So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you every happiness :) x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hi ladies tomorrow is my big day (well to me that is) I hope the doc says we can start ttc again. 

Also, I have before and after photo's on my journal from when I started the scarsdale medical diet plan ~ I see changes not bad too! I am so excited to see my end results! :happydance:

Everyone have a great evening!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: hope your all well i am just waiting to go the gym i feel much better today temps drop right down so must be ovulating :sex: again tonight ha x x x


----------



## jennievictora

thanx girls think iam goin ring them and ask x


----------



## caz & bob

here s my opk sorry about the blurring my cam is rubbish x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0171.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jennievictora

right iv phoned and after been given the wrong information by reception just wait 6 months :O spoke docs recipcnist and she said i need ring her on monday get results :)


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad you have got some were hun fx x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies!

Well waiting to ov! nothing much here, I hope you all are doing well!


----------



## caz & bob

your not far behind me ttc fx for us hun x x x


----------



## Minno

Ladies, sorry to but in but can I just ask if anyone here has experienced slight twinges in their ovaries while on clomid? This is my first cycle on it and I'mcurrently on day 4 (CD6) and felt a couple of sharp twinges in my right ovary earlier on. Nothing unbearable but quite twangy. Is this normal? I feel fine otherwise on it - no other side effects to speak of.


----------



## mrphyemma

Yes, I get this too Minno usually during the first week. I like to think it is the clomid waking up the lazy ovaries! ;) Seems we aren't far apart in our days, I'm Cd7, fingers crossed for a couple of BFP's in a few weeks time. x


----------



## Minno

Thanks so much mrphyemma - that has really helped reassure me. I was worrying a little (I am a big worry wart when it comes to health stuff). I'm CD 6 so one more pill and thats the first round completed. How many cycles have you had?
Yes, definately BFPs all round and the sooner the better.
Thanks again hun xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Don't let this put you off but I am on my 12th clomid cycle. I did get a BFP on cycle 7 but sadly lost the baby at around 8 weeks. I hope it doesn't take you as long as me, I think a lot of my problem is due to having a blocked tube so less chance every month than someone with two clear tubes. This is the last official cycle prescribed by my FS but due to a dispensing error or two I have ended up with another 6 cycles worth of clomid to use on the hush-hush if I need to.
Good Luck x


----------



## ineedaseed

af has finally arrived, first pill down the hatch tomorrow :yipee:
hope everyone has had fab tuesdays xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave: well the fs doc said this morning we can now continue our :baby: making! OMG! I soooo can't wait! Tonight I am going to rape hubby now :sex: since December 28. 2010 now you know i am starving.....:blush:well we did had :sex: once but that was it! Now we can do it all without feeling guilty! :haha: Once tonight is over poor hubby is not getting any until I ov lords knows when that will be though....:dohh:


----------



## snl41296

hi girls just checking in to see how everyone is doing. I am hanging in there waiting too see if AF shows or not the 17th I am due. she has been comign 2 days early since feb :nope: FS we see after my DH cancelled this last one :growlmad: wanted one more month of trying I said what makes u think after tryign for 14 months this month will work. I dont think so pal. not feeling so hot the past few days either. VERY VEYR BLOATED.... I want to eat everything in site too :rofl: been beautiful here 70's I am loving it and tanning it up.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Lisa good luck when you see fs. its getting hot here in Bermuda as well I hate it though! lol

I posted the link in my journal for you but i would suggest to purchase the book trust me its better then the web and it provids much more menues!

Good luck...if I can do YOU CAN DO IT! 

ttc buddy!


----------



## Minno

You naughty girl mrphyemma!! Ha ha do you notice any other side effects on it? Xx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well today is day off the gym so just going for a walk with the dogs then chill and have some more :sex: so i am covered wooooppp x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck on your first clomid cycle INEEDASEED x

35 smiling, so glad you got the green light for ttc, good to have you back on board.

snl, Hoping you struck lucky this cycle and won't need the Fs appt afterall. x

Caz, fingers crossed you caught the egg. x

Minno, The side effects I experience are ovary twinging, mood swings, depression and hunger. I don't usually get hot flushes but I have had the odd dull headache. Lovely isn't it?! ;)


----------



## vampy7

I'm on my 4th round of clomid now, took a break after the 1st three rounds early on last year. I didn't really get much side effects, but maybe because I took that at night? Now waiting for AF, which is supposed to be here today.


----------



## Minno

Good luck vampy& and Caz!
Mrphyemma - I know. The things we go through for our bfps! Definately had the twinges and a dull headache but not so bad. Last pill today so round 1 done let the BD commence!!!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: just waiting to go the gym not doing much think i will just do 40 minutes on the bike and do light weights why i have ovulated x x x


----------



## cass86

Hi Girls,

can i join you?

I am on my first cycle of clomid. I went for my scan to check that everything is ok. They said there was 2 large follicles there but my womb lining is only 4mm, she said they like it to be at least 7mm. I was on CD9 but i only have a 26 day cycle. 

Is this common with Clomid and is there anything i can do now to make it thicker?

Thanks.


----------



## caz & bob

welcome cass good luck with the clomid x x x


----------



## courtw

cass check into a progesterone suppository that you can insert into the vagina. my uterus lining was thin as well but i had no follicles so i didnt have to worry about it but my Fert Spec recommended this


----------



## caz & bob

i have to start them as soon as i am preggo x x x


----------



## cass86

Thanks :)

I did ask about them and she said they don't prescribe them???

She did say she it may get thicker as i was only on CD9. I do only have a 26 day cycle. So fingers crossed. I am on CD11 now and don't think i have O'd yet, not had positive OPK yet.

I really hope it works :thumbup:

Is the success rate good with Clomid?


----------



## ENGELA

Hey ladies! 
Can I join you?

I'm on my second round of Clomid, took my first tablet today!
My OBGYN seems positive about this month! So let's hope its successfull!

Oh and yes it is normal to have follicles, I also went for a scan yesterday and I also have two! L&R!
Severe cramping, and ovarian enlargement is also common, hot flushes,uterine bleeding, nausea, breast tenderness and headaches!its like being pregnant already!! Lol!

But I'm sure the side effects will be well wort it when me and my hubby get to hold our little bundle of love! :baby:


----------



## caz & bob

cass there's a clomid graduates they have all had success with it i have had 2 losses of it but i hope i get a nice stciky one this month i am on 100mg last time i was on 50mg i take pregnacare i have started it this month welcome engela x x x


----------



## cmichelle

I am new here! I am on 2nd cycle of Clomid, currently Day 29. Had a progesterone test done on Day 22, showed no Ov, but then had postive OPK test on Day 23 with ovarian pain and CM so hoping that even though blood work said no, that I did after the fact!


----------



## cass86

Yeah I just see that group, so there is a lot of success.

They have said they might switch me to Tamoxifen but i don't know much about that? I am trying everything natural remedy to thicken my lining this month and hope to have a sticky one soon.

Sorry to hear of your losses :cry: I lost one a year and half ago. Fingers crossed for this month :hugs:


----------



## cass86

Hi cmichelle,

Hopefully you have O'd if you had a positive OPK. fingers crossed for you.
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## caz & bob

i have never heard of that hun have you tried soft cups and preseed or conceive plus there both sperm friendly x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: cmichelle fx for you hope its are month girls x x x


----------



## cass86

Neither have I. But i had never heard of Clomid before now. There doesn't seem to be much on here about Tamoxifen.

Yes we are using preseed. Just hoping to thicken up the womb lining and hopefully this month will work.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cass86

caz & bob said:


> :hi: cmichelle fx for you hope its are month girls x x x

looks like we have the same cycle so hopefully both get our :bfp: this time.


----------



## 35_Smiling

:wohoo: the :witch: finally arrived Cycle Day #1 is now at my door step! :yipee: I am so excited! Tomorrow morning I take my round of Clomids from cycle day 2-6! I will take this my first cycle since Dec.28 and the mc in Feb.19 plus the drumma on Mar.29! I am so excited! :haha: who gets this excited for a period right:haha::haha:

Trust me don't be sorry for the :witch: to show her face at my door I am soooo excited! Now hubby and I can fully ttc after this month! :wohoo:


----------



## cranberry987

My Dr wouldnt prescribe me progesterone either, apparently theres some doubt as to whether its even absorbed. I think that womb lining thinning is just a side effect of clomid, there was some suppliment or food you could take to help with the lining apparently. Ive completely forgotten what it was tho. Try googling it.

x


----------



## baby.wishing

:hi: girls hope everyone is good 3_smiling so glad ur back with us and welcome to all the new ladies ok so its nearly testing time im so nervous because i did a natural cycle this month i got my bloods done yesterday will get the results tomorrow so fx i ovulated on my own i cant believe my chart it looks better now than it did while i was taking clomid i would appriciate it if you ladies could take a look and tell me what you think i think its looking great but i could be sooooo wrong good luck to everyone and loads of :dust: x x x


----------



## caz & bob

cass woopp thats good hun 35 glad af has come good luck on your next cycle hun x x x


----------



## jennievictora

ok i got a question i get my results monday see if iv ovulated and my tummy feels all lumpy what is it does anyone know x


----------



## esperanzamama

150 mg of clomid days 5-9..CD14 and no temping, no opk'ing no stressing... just bd'ing EVERY day... (ok maybe a little stressing) maybe this will be the month?

good luck ladies :)


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hey crandberry987: how hope are well.

Baby.wishing: thanks hun I feel good back into the ring with you good ladies. We are going to get our bfp!

Caz & bob: thanks hun good luck to you too!

Jennievictoria: sorry hun no I have no cluehope its nothing bad

Esperanzamama: I am only doing 50mg 2-6. I know I will be five days late when my cycle does come because it always is being on clomids. Good luck to all of us this cycle!


----------



## snl41296

hey girls hope u all are well. just waiting for AF on the 17th nothing new. DH doesnt want me to test at all. lets see how that goes LMAO maybe the 16th I will


----------



## 35_Smiling

:test: lisa! :test: lol lol I am not helping am I:haha:


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies, just wanted to drop by and say hello :flower:
think of you lovely ladies often as I have been right where you are, hoping for some bfps this month!! Come on ladies, come join us in the grads

:dust::dust::dust:
:hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks for dropping by Britt, I do hope you will come back and let us know when your little girl arrives. Hope to be joining you over in the grads again soon. x

Lisa, you know you will test, you just won't be able to stop yourself! ;)

AFM, SMEP to start this weekend, should O in about 5/6 days. Fingers crossed. x


----------



## snl41296

mrphyemma said:


> Thanks for dropping by Britt, I do hope you will come back and let us know when your little girl arrives. Hope to be joining you over in the grads again soon. x
> 
> Lisa, you know you will test, you just won't be able to stop yourself! ;)
> 
> AFM, SMEP to start this weekend, should O in about 5/6 days. Fingers crossed. x

You girls are so right :rofl: I am going to wait untill the 16th and I want to buy FRER I got my :bfp: with hailey using the interent ones and it came up clear and bright as day 3 days late from AF so time will tell. I just really dont want another disapointment, I was crying yesterday thinking I cant handle another AF :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well happy friday woopp afm been shopping for food taking my son for his hair chopped then hopeful he will be sleeping his nans tonight x x x


----------



## baby.wishing

Hi ladies hope everyone is good AFM I got my results today my progesterone was 23.4 I thinks that's ok for a natural cycle mistake me if I'm wrong my temp dropped today but still above the coverline we will have to see tomorrow only 2 days left then it's testing time enjoy your weekend ladies speak soon x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies - 

esperanza - did you ov on the lower doses? 

Britt - good to see you hun! Glad to see you are progressing nicely!

babywishing - that is a good number for a natural cycle! Congrats!

Lisa - if you are out there...thinking of you!

hi to everyone else!


----------



## Lisa84

Oooo has Lisa gone into labour or had the baby yet? I forgot she was nearly due :happydance: eek how exciting :) xx


----------



## cranberry987

She had baby a few days ago. Baby had to stay in nicu because of a collapsed lung which they need to monitor


----------



## sarlar

oh wow! hope babe is doing ok!! so crazy I cant believe it was time already... seems like she just got the bfp!!


----------



## Lisa84

Awww poor thing. The baby was a boy wasnt it?? xx


----------



## caz & bob

lisa shes had bby hun he weighed 9lb 15oz 22 inches long hes lovely hun his name is daniel logan x x x


----------



## esperanzamama

ttcbaby117 said:


> hey ladies -
> 
> esperanza - did you ov on the lower doses?
> 
> Britt - good to see you hun! Glad to see you are progressing nicely!
> 
> babywishing - that is a good number for a natural cycle! Congrats!
> 
> Lisa - if you are out there...thinking of you!
> 
> hi to everyone else!

I didn't :(


----------



## snl41296

congrats Lisa on your baby boy praying for him <3 
hi girls been very very very tired this week didnt even work out and today took a 2 hour nap. my DH thinks I am PG b/c this is so not me to sleep during the day :shrug: odd. time will tell ladies not testing till May 16th I am due for AF the 17th this time yes I will hold out I cant have another dissapointment again after 15 months of trying.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well well not stopped since i got up been shopping came home cleaned the house top to bottom now just chilling for a bit x x x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

caz - sounds just like what ive been doin, im knackard now gonna have a sleep :) xx

hows everone getting on :dust: xxx


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies just wanted to stop in and say hello and see how every1 is doing


being very tired is a good sign it was 1 of my only 3 lol
very thirsty,very very tired and lots of CM 


p.s found out i was right from day 1 and we r having a little girl....
so i guess with clomid making the eggs stronger it was ready to come down when OHs little swimmer made it up there... we basically did the SMEP and got a girl so i guess it is true


----------



## caz & bob

what dose of clomid was you on sma x x x


----------



## lauraclili

Hi all, 

Here's hoping you can help me... 

I was expecting AF on 15th and yesterday I started spotting but nothing more than one blob on a tissue when I wiped. I expected for it to start properly last night but it didn't and since then I've had lots of creamy CM which is sort of orangy/pink but nothing much. 

I have to start my clomid on day 2 and I don't know if I should be counting this spotting as part of AF as I have never had it before... 

Does any one have any advice? 

Thanks in advance. 

x


----------



## caz & bob

i wouldn't take the clomid till its a flow hun spotting isn't cd1 hun have you done a hpt x x x


----------



## lauraclili

I can't bring myself to use a HPT because I'm convinced I'm not pregnant... and I don't want to get my hopes up only to have a BFN (again). 

I'll just keep a look out and see if AF turns up overnight. I'm sure she'll be here in quick time anyway. 


Thanks for answering. 

x


----------



## caz & bob

what dpo are you hun x x x


----------



## lauraclili

I haven't been counting this time around but I'm pretty certain I ov'd on 2nd May... So I suppose that would make me about 12dpo?! I usually have a 14 dat LP though so I'm still expecting AF any time soon...


----------



## esperanzamama

lauraclili said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here's hoping you can help me...
> 
> I was expecting AF on 15th and yesterday I started spotting but nothing more than one blob on a tissue when I wiped. I expected for it to start properly last night but it didn't and since then I've had lots of creamy CM which is sort of orangy/pink but nothing much.
> 
> I have to start my clomid on day 2 and I don't know if I should be counting this spotting as part of AF as I have never had it before...
> 
> Does any one have any advice?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> x


I think you should test :) I am a POAS pusher though..

I would wait for an acutal flow to start, spotting doesn't 'count'.

good luck!


----------



## lauraclili

Oh no! Don't say things like that! I'll only want to go and POAS now! :haha: 

Hopefully, AF will start tonight and then it'll be obvious and if not then there'll be no more spotting and I'll test then.


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: Britt11, hello back at ya! Yes I agree I wonder who is nextsnl41296?? Mrphyemma?? Caz & bob?? Baby.wishing?? ttcbaby117?? lisa84?? Sarlar?? Esperanzamama?? Lauracilili?? Ohhh I almost forgot myself :lala:

:wave: mrphyemma, good luck to you! Get your :sex: on! :lala:

:hi: snl41296, well you might as well :test: now what you say! Lol lol lol :rofl: :dust:

:wave: caz&bob, hope your having a blast thus far! 

:hi: babywishing, good for you! Good luck :dust:

:wave: ttcbaby117, I am doing great thanks! How are you these days love. All is well?

:hi: lisa84, how are your doing love? Having a great weekend?

:wave: crandberry987, hope all is well hun. 

:hi: sarlar, hope you are having a great weekend too!

:wave: esperanzamamma, hey love hows your weekend?

:hi: Ms.GAnderson, hello my dear how are you doing?

:wave: sma1588, way to go! Congrats your having a girl! :yippee:

:hi: lauracilili, you count cycle day 1 when you see red blood only. I hope all is well. :dust:


----------



## stuckinoki

Hi ladies, I'm obviously hopping in on this a little late, but better late than never. 

I'm CD21, 4DPO I took 150mg of Clomid from CD3-CD9 [as directed by my ER] Only problem is with my work schedule I wasn't able to get in for my CD13 follicular ultrasound so I have no idea how many eggs I released when I O'd this cycle.

FX it's not triplets or greater in there. lol


----------



## snl41296

3 days early Got AF today after haileys dance class :cry::cry:
had my cry in the shower like always FS time may 27th no turning back no canceling anymore. BTW this morning bought tests too :cry::cry:


----------



## sma1588

caz- it was 100 mg cd 3-7 2nd round........ i didnt have periods for about 8 months after bcp then had to go on different progestrone pills that took 3 weeks for me to start AF after the last pill so i know for sure i wasnt O-ing but thanks to strong dose of clomid i got my bfp when i didnt xpect to... me and OH didnt DTD the day of O it was 2 days before

35- thanks, hope ure doing good 

snl-sorry to hear that hun


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls feel like shit today again thought i got rid of my cold well back today with Reuven sore throat body achy hope it a good sign for my bfp not been right this month at all sma ho right hun x x x


----------



## babygirlhall

Hi everyone,
I very recently had a mc at 10wks. I was taking clomid when i got my bfp, i have pcos. I had to take meds to bring on af before i started clomid, the first cycle i did not get pregnant but did get af on day 28. Second cycle i got my bfp. I was just wondering if there are any ladies here who had mc and conceived again on clomid? How long after your mc did you conceive?
Im still bleeding at the moment but once i stop im not sure how long i will have to wait for af before i can start clomid again. Im wondering if i go to the docs if they will give me some more meds to bring on af and i can start them in a month or two. How long are you meant to give your body before starting again? 
Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

well girls cant believe i have been a sleep for a hour never fall asleep threw the day i most be ill x x x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

babygirlhall - Hi hun, Well i miscarried on my 2nd round of clomid i was 5+3 so strill very early... and i didnt concieve again until my 6th cycle which is where I am now... its like a milestone for me today because im 5+3 and still getting symtpoms so hopefully everything will be ok... i have a good feeling.

I was on clomid cd2-6 50mg (clomid cycle 1-5) and cd5-9 50mg on clomid cycle 6. I just tried to forget about it on my last cycle and bang here I am :D

Im very sorry for your loss:hugs:, I felt the same after my MMC but i feel great now :) hopefully it will happen for you again soon. xxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

:wave: Stuckinoki ~ Well lets hope its something then nothing too! :haha: Good luck with you on this cycle hun. Here some :dust:

:hugs: snl41296 

:hi: sma1588 ~ yipe I am good and cant wait to :sex: hee hee its been a loonnnnggggg time! Lol

:wave: caz&bob ~ sorry hun hope you feel better really soon. :hugs: get the rest while your body needs love. Go back to bed hee hee

:hi: babygirlhall ~ 


babygirlhall said:


> Hi everyone,




babygirlhall said:


> I very recently had a mc at 10wks. I was taking clomid when i got my bfp, i have pcos. I had to take meds to bring on af before i started clomid, the first cycle i did not get pregnant but did get af on day 28. Second cycle i got my bfp. I was just wondering if there are any ladies here who had mc and conceived again on clomid? How long after your mc did you conceive?
> Im still bleeding at the moment but once i stop im not sure how long i will have to wait for af before i can start clomid again. Im wondering if i go to the docs if they will give me some more meds to bring on af and i can start them in a month or two. How long are you meant to give your body before starting again?
> Thanks ladies


I am sorry for your loss. I mc twice last year Feb.14 2010 and I was on 50mg of clomids from 2-6. The second ms was Feb.19, 2011 and I was suppose to take it but forgot too and conceived on my with it. So yes there is hope for you hun. I am taking clomids again 50mg on this cycle which is my first one since my mc. They did say usually wait until you get a cycle or two before you start again but perhaps you need to check in with your fs or doctor on that one. Everyone is different. Good luck to you.

:wave: Mrs.GAnderson: good luck to you hunmay that littley one in there bring much blessings to your family!


----------



## sma1588

35- glad ure doing good and i bet u cant wait to get back to having some fun *wink wink* its funny how it works though usually when u want to make a baby u want to be BD so much then in the first tri u still want it then now its like ehhh im too tired hahah


i wish u all the best of luck and hope u all r stll having fun and not stressing to much


----------



## 35_Smiling

girl i know the feeling :haha:


----------



## apanda128

Hi there ladies, im new here. Hubby and i have been ttc for 2 1/2 years. About 4 months ago i was diagnosed with PCOS and started on metformin. I also worked with my dr on my weight loss. Ive lost 27 lbs so far and this month he gave us the go ahead to start on Clomid! I took 100mg days 3-7 and i am waiting for a +OPK now. Last night i got one that looked very close to + but not quite, maybe today will be my day! Reading all of your stories has been so helpful. I hope we all get our BFP soon!


----------



## lauraclili

Well, after three days of spotting, finally I've got red blood! I never thought I'd be excited by this but now I feel that we can move forward and start making things happen! 

Now means I can take my Clomid days 2-6 and see what happens. 

FX!


----------



## caz & bob

morning :hi: girls just waiting to go the gym weather he is crap rain rain wish the sun would come out still ill cant stop weeing x x x


----------



## jennievictora

Iv got my results I did not ovulate on 100mg


----------



## snl41296

morning girls.. dont know whats going on with AF to be honest thought I had it sat but then gone once I whipped after a BM(sorry tmi) now I am just waiting. I have a tampon in b/c I am going to the gym and would rather be safe then messy :winkwink: I did take a test today FRER and it was :bfn: so time will tell I am due tomorrow so the spotting of blood when I whipped maybe was saying I am on my way...... I cried that day let it all out. FS is may 27th I cant wait any longer. DH is in denial fully :growlmad: saying we just started really trying bull I have text messages from early last year I told him saying it will happen next month, just denial. have a good day girls bbl <3


----------



## Lisa84

Hey Ladies :hi:

Took a test this morning at 11dpo after my 6th and potentially last go of Clomid and it was :bfn: Gutted!! I had real hope this cycle too :(

I go see the FS tomorrow to see what my next steps are. I have no idea what those might be :shurg: xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Sorry about the :bfn: Lisa. I hope AF stops being weird xxx


----------



## snl41296

Lisa84 said:


> Hey Ladies :hi:
> 
> Took a test this morning at 11dpo after my 6th and potentially last go of Clomid and it was :bfn: Gutted!! I had real hope this cycle too :(
> 
> I go see the FS tomorrow to see what my next steps are. I have no idea what those might be :shurg: xxx

sorry Lisa about your :bfn: I lost hope after trying after 9 months and now 15 months finally going to see help. :happydance:


----------



## snl41296

jennievictora said:


> Iv got my results I did not ovulate on 100mg

:hug: sorry u didnt ovulate


----------



## Lisa84

We have been trying now for 20 months. Part of me wants them to give me 3 more months of Clomid but part of me thinks it aint worked so far so why should 3 more months make any difference. I'm hoping it's injectables with IUI. I will push for that i think. I don't fancy ovarian drilling at all!!! 

Hope your app at the FS goes well hun xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry the :af: got you girls fx next cycle jenn sorry you didn't o hun ask for 150mg next cycle x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Lisa84, did you have bloods done at all during your 6 clomid cycles? were you ovulating? Don't give up hope after 6 cycles, it was on my 7th clomid cycle that I got my BFP. Also 11dpo is early to be counting yourself out. x

snl, Sorry about the BFN, I hope you get some answers at your appt. x

jennievictoria, sorry you didn't ovulate, its disappointing isn't it? Will you increase your dose next cycle? x


----------



## mrphyemma

Come on Clomid Club girlies! We need some more graduates, seems like there hasn't been a BFP around here for ages.

AFM Cd13, will probably O in the next few days. Praying this one is my lucky cycle. x


----------



## Lisa84

I had bloods done on my first cycle and i ovulated with really strong levels. I know its still early and i really hope im one of the few that gets a late :bfp: xx


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm sure it's only a matter of time then if you know the clomid works. Fingers crossed for a BFP for you in a day or two but if not don't give up hope. x


----------



## cranberry987

well the drs do say that it can take a 'normal' couple up to a year of ttc, so thats 12 or so cycles of ovulating. Try and push for more clomid and if not then injectables with iui might do the trick, keep slugging tho.


----------



## Lisa84

O i will :) ill do whatever it takes to be a mummy :) xx


----------



## jennievictora

Yeah up to 150mg next fingers crossed I think that's the highest dose?


----------



## caz & bob

goodluck jenn with it hun x x x


----------



## wanting2010

Hey girls. How is everyone? 

This is my fifth and probably final cycle of Clomid. My OB/GYN told me from the beginning that she would do 2-3 ovulating cycles of Clomid and this will be #3. If I don't get my BFP this time then I guess it will be onto a fertility specialist...


----------



## Mumof1andttc

5 months with no AF and that doc ran test and every thing came back perfect she gave me a clean bill of health between getting tests done and the nest doc appointment AF arrived for 6 days do u think i should call the dos to see is clomid is right for me this has been the 2 time i have went 5 to 6 months with no AF help need advice~


----------



## cranberry987

Provera is more likely to be it. Can basically bring on your period. Can be used with clomid to get you ovulating earlier. 

(if it's not provera then it's femura, i always mix those two up. Pretty sure it is provera tho)


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: feel a bit better today but just cant stop coughing ha my temps have gone down so you can tell i am better wooppp we my cousin is 16 week preggo she had to go in hospital here appendix was in flamed they put her on all sorts of drugs shes coming home today they don't want to do a op on her because it can cause a miscarriage x x x


----------



## Lisa84

Well ladies this is it for me and Clomid. The FS isnt giving me anymore and has put me straight on the waiting list for IVF xx


----------



## cranberry987

Any idea how long the waiting list is? Are you ok with the decision?


----------



## wanting2010

Good luck with IVF Lisa84. How long will you have to wait?


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: Apanda128, welcome! Good luck on this cycle :dust:

:wave: lauraclili, :yippee: good for you! I am glad the :watch: finally left my house and pop over to yours

:hi: caz&bob, hope you had fun at the gym today.i am so clad your feeling so much better today.

:hugs: jennivictora, I am sorry you didnt ov on 100mg. darn what are they going to do now? 150mg here we go! I hope it works this time for you. :dust:

:hi: snl41296, odd yeah if it was red on Saturdayperhaps like you said give it another day to two and see what happens. Sorry hun

:wave: lisa84, helrr how are you doing love. How the wedding plans going I hope they are able to do the IUI for you with the injectables plus you can use the clomids with it too right? Have you been to a fs yet? Well I see you had an appointment and I am glad you have been listed for a IVF! Now you can have all your kids at one go! :wohoo:

:hi: mrphyemma, how are you today love. i see you losing some pounds like mewell I am on a stand still I just cant seem to go lower. Looks like I am another plato its pissing me off arggg. I so agree whos next for that :bfp: baby dust to everyone :dust: the race in on! :haha:

:wave: crandberry987, I so agree it took hubby and I 12 months before our first :bfp: and another 12 months to the tee for the second :bfp: but both ended in a loss. Looking on the bright side I can get pregnant.that is a small thing to get happy aboutnow working on trying to see it develop full-term.

:hi: wanting2010, good luck hun and all the best :dust:

:hugs: mumof1andttc, I am sorry its taking you long between your af. If you have a clean bill of health from this dr. have you considered of a second opinion from another doctor? I wouldnt not having a cycle is considered normal every 5-6 months at a time.i thought its supposed to be monthly.if I was you I would surly go see another doctor without letting neither one know I did until I got a different result.then I would question my original dr. where did they go wrong or were he playing me for my money on this delicate issue. Well thats me.


----------



## caz & bob

aw lisa good luck with ivf hun x x x


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks ladies :hugs: she said the wait is up to a year but will prob be a bit sooner. I just get a letter a month before i have to go in. We are still gonna try and i might give soy a go.

Im ok with it Cran. I would have preferred trying other things first but the FS said they didnt want to waste time on treatment with a low success rate. Im scared that this is the final stage but i have a massive sense of relief that i can relax a little bit even if it is just for a couple of months xx


----------



## jennievictora

Yeah up to 150mg hope it works x


----------



## mrphyemma

Hope your ivf wait isn't too long Lisa. Maybe you will be one of these people who fall pregnant naturally whilst waiting. x


----------



## Britt11

Good luck Lisa84 with the IVF :thumbup:
not only was I on the waiting list but I had already paid for the treatment and was set to start my IVF treatment a week before I got my BFP completely naturally. 
Nature works in mysterious ways, hope you are as lucky as I was :hugs:

Emma- I am still rooting for you hon, I check in on you from time to time hoping your bfp is right around the corner:hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

It was you I was thinking of Britt when I mentioned the BFP whilst waiting for ivf. Miracles do happen and I'm still waiting on mine. Thanks for checking up on me, it means a lot. xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well weather still crap her wish it would hurry up and bring the sun out day off the gym so just chilling x x x


----------



## jennievictora

weather is rubbish here 2 raining all day have finally heard of my doctor im on 150 of clomid now :)


----------



## caz & bob

wooppp jenn good luck hun it should work fx for you x x x


----------



## jennievictora

thank you huni im very nervous actully terrified of it not working :( x


----------



## snl41296

hi girls stopping by to say hello. I am debaiting if I should take a round of clomid this cycle. I stopped in january taking it I have tons left. I am on CD 3 so I would start tonight. then again I see the FS may 27th you think I should just hold out and wait?


----------



## snl41296

amazing book my friend wrote 

https://secretinfertility.vpweb.com/Our-Story.html


----------



## Justwantababy

Hello ladies sorry to jump in but for those of u in the UK, can i ask did your gp prescribe clomid or did u have to get referred? And were u monitored after taking it (bloods/scans?)

Sorry if this has already come up but there's so many posts to filter thru.....and I thought if anyone would know it'd be the clomid club :happydance:

Thank you all! xx


----------



## baby.wishing

Hi ladies hope everyone is ok sorry I aint been on in a few days well I tested at 10DPO and got a BFN AF was due money but still aint showed her face so af is 3 days late so I'm thinking I may test in the morning but for some reason I think I'm out this month already so all I can say is fx for my test x x


----------



## cranberry987

My GP WOULD have been able to do it, but I was too fat for the NHS. He called the local fertility clinic and got advise from them about it. They would have told him how much to prescribe etc. I wouldnt have got any monitoring, maybe blood tests to check for ovulation but no USS. I went private and saw the exact same Dr from the fertility clinic - cost about £500 all in, with one appt and two USS.

It varies depending on the local guidelines tho, Im in Bristol. Have a search for your PCT on bnb, im sure theres a local group or something you could ask.

x


----------



## StephHastings

anns said:


> Friends, shall we start a clomid club.Please join those who are using clomid this month.I am in my second round of clomid.Now on cd12.took clomid from cd2-cd6. Now fingers crossed for ovulation.Please update your stories also...

Hi everyone, I am Steph from FLA, and I have PCOS and I am currently on CLOMID 100MG days 5-9 and I am currently on CD 17 I am also on Metformin 1000mg It looks like I ovulated today or yesterday. We are praying to be pregnant this month. :) Nice to meet everyone!!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well i am waiting for ffs to put my o in its not done it yet think i o on cd17 just waiting to go the gym just going to do 20 mins on bike and then 20 slow walk on treadmill x x x


----------



## Justwantababy

Thanks so much Cranberry. From what I've read elsewhere I think it might also come down to tge individual GP too. Was just after some up to date info. I've also got a private referral on the go so will discuss it with him too. I wondered actually if he could make a 'medical' case for prescribing clomid.....that way my medical insurance would cover it (they won't cover aiding fertility)

And congrats on your bfp...bet you can't wait to meet him or her! xx


----------



## Lisa84

My GP wouldn't prescribe it i had to be referred to the FS and then was told to lose weight before they would give it me. It's all about the postcode lottery tho i think :(

Cran what the chuff was you doing up at 4 in the AM?!!! lol xxx


----------



## caz & bob

well think i have got ibs coming on my lower abdomen is sore paining x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Steph and welcome to the clomid club! I hope your stay here is short and sweet. Lucky lady living in Florida. I have been twice on holidays and would gladly pack up my bags and move there forever! x

Caz, sorry you are in pain my lovely. Hopefully it isn't ibs related and is pregnancy related instead. x


----------



## StephHastings

mrphyemma said:


> Hi Steph and welcome to the clomid club! I hope your stay here is short and sweet. Lucky lady living in Florida. I have been twice on holidays and would gladly pack up my bags and move there forever! x
> 
> Caz, sorry you are in pain my lovely. Hopefully it isn't ibs related and is pregnancy related instead. x


Awww thanks for the warm welcome!! I have a 5 yr old little boy and we are trying for our 2nd baby.. Even if I get pregnant I will still be communicating, as I just totally love this site and everyone here is so friendly!!!! I am a long term rental Manager/Vacation Rental Manager for the emerald Coast and I have condo's right on the beach if you ever wanna head my way, just let me know I will take care of your accomidations and give you my employee discount.. :) BABY DUST~~ 

Thanks


----------



## oc12370

Hello Everyone! 
I'm new here as well. I am on clomid 50mg CD 5-9 and today is CD 16. Hoping for a BFP this month. Good luck ladies! I just love reading everyone's stories, it makes me feel so not alone in this.


----------



## caz & bob

welcome steph hun didnt see your post hope your stay is short x x x


----------



## StephHastings

caz & bob said:


> welcome steph hun didnt see your post hope your stay is short x x x


Thanks Caz & Bob!!! BABYDUST TO ALL!!!


----------



## snl41296

StephHastings said:


> mrphyemma said:
> 
> 
> Hi Steph and welcome to the clomid club! I hope your stay here is short and sweet. Lucky lady living in Florida. I have been twice on holidays and would gladly pack up my bags and move there forever! x
> 
> Caz, sorry you are in pain my lovely. Hopefully it isn't ibs related and is pregnancy related instead. x
> 
> 
> Awww thanks for the warm welcome!! I have a 5 yr old little boy and we are trying for our 2nd baby.. Even if I get pregnant I will still be communicating, as I just totally love this site and everyone here is so friendly!!!! I am a long term rental Manager/Vacation Rental Manager for the emerald Coast and I have condo's right on the beach if you ever wanna head my way, just let me know I will take care of your accomidations and give you my employee discount.. :) BABY DUST~~
> 
> ThanksClick to expand...

hi and welcome. did you gusy want that age gap can I ask? I am having a very very hard time with my age gap with my daughter :cry: It is taring me up inside to be honest. Its something I am dealign with trying for #2 for 16 months already :cry: I always wanted them 3 yrs apart but God wanted other. I know she will be a wonderful help but still sad about it.


----------



## cmichelle

snl41296 said:


> StephHastings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrphyemma said:
> 
> 
> Hi Steph and welcome to the clomid club! I hope your stay here is short and sweet. Lucky lady living in Florida. I have been twice on holidays and would gladly pack up my bags and move there forever! x
> 
> Caz, sorry you are in pain my lovely. Hopefully it isn't ibs related and is pregnancy related instead. x
> 
> 
> Awww thanks for the warm welcome!! I have a 5 yr old little boy and we are trying for our 2nd baby.. Even if I get pregnant I will still be communicating, as I just totally love this site and everyone here is so friendly!!!! I am a long term rental Manager/Vacation Rental Manager for the emerald Coast and I have condo's right on the beach if you ever wanna head my way, just let me know I will take care of your accomidations and give you my employee discount.. :) BABY DUST~~
> 
> ThanksClick to expand...
> 
> hi and welcome. did you gusy want that age gap can I ask? I am having a very very hard time with my age gap with my daughter :cry: It is taring me up inside to be honest. Its something I am dealign with trying for #2 for 16 months already :cry: I always wanted them 3 yrs apart but God wanted other. I know she will be a wonderful help but still sad about it.Click to expand...

I wanted my kids really close together too. However, it was not meant to be. My daughter will turn 9 in October. It was something that I truly had to learn to let go of. Once I did, I felt a lot less pressure. Being close in age is not a guarantee of closeness during childhood or adulthood.


----------



## StephHastings

snl41296 said:


> StephHastings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrphyemma said:
> 
> 
> Hi Steph and welcome to the clomid club! I hope your stay here is short and sweet. Lucky lady living in Florida. I have been twice on holidays and would gladly pack up my bags and move there forever! x
> 
> Caz, sorry you are in pain my lovely. Hopefully it isn't ibs related and is pregnancy related instead. x
> 
> 
> Awww thanks for the warm welcome!! I have a 5 yr old little boy and we are trying for our 2nd baby.. Even if I get pregnant I will still be communicating, as I just totally love this site and everyone here is so friendly!!!! I am a long term rental Manager/Vacation Rental Manager for the emerald Coast and I have condo's right on the beach if you ever wanna head my way, just let me know I will take care of your accomidations and give you my employee discount.. :) BABY DUST~~
> 
> ThanksClick to expand...
> 
> hi and welcome. did you gusy want that age gap can I ask? I am having a very very hard time with my age gap with my daughter :cry: It is taring me up inside to be honest. Its something I am dealign with trying for #2 for 16 months already :cry: I always wanted them 3 yrs apart but God wanted other. I know she will be a wonderful help but still sad about it.Click to expand...


aww!! Hailey is absolutley gorgeous!! And we aren't so worried about the age gap, we just dont want my little man growing up without a sibling in his life.. We too also want another child :) I was an only child all my life and i hated it, my husband wasn't he has 2 brothers and 1 sister. I wouldn't be too worried about the age gap, the older she gets, the more she can help you out when the new baby arrives.. :) She is going to absolutley love it!! BABYDUST TO YOU!!!


----------



## Mumof1andttc

oc12370 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I'm new here as well. I am on clomid 50mg CD 5-9 and today is CD 16. Hoping for a BFP this month. Good luck ladies! I just love reading everyone's stories, it makes me feel so not alone in this.


welcome~:happydance:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mrphyemma

snl, There is a 3 year gap between my sons and they hate one another with a passion. My daughter came along 5 years later and the middle son teases her relentlessly. The only combination that get along are the eldest and youngest as they are 8 years apart. 
This time the gap is much much larger, I'm hoping if I am lucky enough to conceive again that all 3 siblings will adore their tiny baby brother/sister. :) My kids are now 16, 13 and 7.


----------



## lauraclili

Hi all, 

I'm currently day 4 of taking my first round of Clomid (50mg, days 2-6). I totally don't feel any different and haven't had any symptoms at all. Should I be getting some or is this normal?! Is it a sign that it isn't working for me? I'm a bit confused, particularly after everything I've read about how evil Clomid can be... 

What do you think?

Many thanks in advance. 

xx


----------



## Lisa84

There is 13 years between me and and my brother because my mum also struggled after having him. She had me when she was 40 after 8 years trying. Me and my brother are really close. He spoiled me rotten when i was little and still does now lol xx


----------



## redberry

lauraclili said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm currently day 4 of taking my first round of Clomid (50mg, days 2-6). I totally don't feel any different and haven't had any symptoms at all. Should I be getting some or is this normal?! Is it a sign that it isn't working for me? I'm a bit confused, particularly after everything I've read about how evil Clomid can be...
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> xx

I think it's different for everyone. I don't get symptoms until about cd18, even though I take the meds cd2-6. Mind you, Clomid doesn't seem to have worked for me, so maybe I'm not the best person to advise you.


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: happy Friday wooppp it comes round quick this weekend well going the gym again still really sore bbs and still weeing alot still have ibs so just going to take it easy with the gym x x x


----------



## daviess3

Oh caz ur symptoms sound fab Hun fxd for you it's def ur turn!! I'm just checking in girls to see how ur all doing? I had fab hol! Nice chilled got home had my baby cousins wedding!! Called up the hospital to see if my results are back yet as the blood tests I had had to b sent to London! An they can take up to 3 months!! Most are back an all look normal! My scan to check my ovaries lining etc etc is all normal! Mayb I should b greatful but after 3 mc I don't want normal I want there to b a problem that can b solved!! Got one more test which I'm waitin results thrombophilia think it's where ur blood clots so I'm praying that's it! Got appointment 8th June! That's me updated what about you ladies? Think I may come back here if that's ok im going to start trying again this month! Well was prob trying already really as didn't use anything an def dtd everyday on hol!! Sorry tmi! But I'm waiting for af now! X


----------



## snl41296

StephHastings said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StephHastings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrphyemma said:
> 
> 
> Hi Steph and welcome to the clomid club! I hope your stay here is short and sweet. Lucky lady living in Florida. I have been twice on holidays and would gladly pack up my bags and move there forever! x
> 
> Caz, sorry you are in pain my lovely. Hopefully it isn't ibs related and is pregnancy related instead. x
> 
> 
> Awww thanks for the warm welcome!! I have a 5 yr old little boy and we are trying for our 2nd baby.. Even if I get pregnant I will still be communicating, as I just totally love this site and everyone here is so friendly!!!! I am a long term rental Manager/Vacation Rental Manager for the emerald Coast and I have condo's right on the beach if you ever wanna head my way, just let me know I will take care of your accomidations and give you my employee discount.. :) BABY DUST~~
> 
> ThanksClick to expand...
> 
> hi and welcome. did you gusy want that age gap can I ask? I am having a very very hard time with my age gap with my daughter :cry: It is taring me up inside to be honest. Its something I am dealign with trying for #2 for 16 months already :cry: I always wanted them 3 yrs apart but God wanted other. I know she will be a wonderful help but still sad about it.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> aww!! Hailey is absolutley gorgeous!! And we aren't so worried about the age gap, we just dont want my little man growing up without a sibling in his life.. We too also want another child :) I was an only child all my life and i hated it, my husband wasn't he has 2 brothers and 1 sister. I wouldn't be too worried about the age gap, the older she gets, the more she can help you out when the new baby arrives.. :) She is going to absolutley love it!! BABYDUST TO YOU!!!Click to expand...

omg your words made me tear up thank you so much for the encouragement it means alot. :hugs: all I want is for her to not be an only child as well... every day I say we will have another child this I promise her <3


----------



## snl41296

wow girls reading all these helped me big time, I didnt think in this world having them far apart was an option, i always thought all kids had to be 3 yrs apart due to the fact my famil is so bg all the cousins are 3 yrs apart siblings 3 yrs apart, so I just figured hell we need them 3 yrs apart. I pray to God I do concieve this year which will make hailey and her sibling 5 yrs apart. thank you all for the love and support means alot, more then you all know. I love my group of friends on here xoxoxoxo :hug:


----------



## caz & bob

davies glad you had a fab holiday and wedding hun you might need aspirin hun 1 a day i have been takeing them its helped my af last month i had no clots in it but stopped taking it don't no why x x x


----------



## daviess3

i do baby aspirin already to, taken it in last 2 pregnancys an folic acid think they will give me heparin injections daily!! I hope!! What dpo are you caz it sounds promising hun!! xx


----------



## caz & bob

davies 8 or 9 hun may be you need some think stronger then hun hope they give it you this month i have been takeing pregnacare vitamins i feel loads better of them x x x


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave: *Everyone*! I have to remember our club are a bunch of talkative chatter bugs :rofl: I need not to miss one day because omg you all make me read a lot and you know how I hate missing anything :rofl: I started temping today and tomorrow I would start with the opk&#8217;s. They should have arrived in Bermuda (they cost way to much here and I got some from ebay that should last me 2 months). 


You know me i read everything from yesterday until today:blush: hope you all don't mind my long posts to everyone! :haha::wacko::haha: HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND EVERYONE!!!!


:wave: *Caz&bob* ~ hope you enjoyed yourself at the gym yesterday! Hey what ibs mean and sorry for the pain yesterday hope you feel better today. Hey caz lets hope with your (.)(.) and weeing is a good sigh this cycle for you! :dust:

:hi: *justwantababy* ~ good luck with the fs when you go. I hope they are able to give you the clomids. Good luck hun

:wave: *lisa84* ~ that is evil that they are making you lose weight first but your starting weight is only 192lbs you not even fat at that size&#8230;but anyways I see you have lost 20lbs already wow! Congrats! 

:hi: *mrphyemma* ~ helrr sunshine how are you today! I see your CD17 so you should be o&#8217;ing shortly&#8230;..good luck :dust:

:wave: *stephhastings* ~ o wow welcome to clomidville love! o boy I see the invite to mrphemma I hope that could be for all of us too! :rofl: (just kidding:haha:). Hope you all the best in this cycle hun :dust:

:hi: *oc12370* ~ hello and welcome to clomidville too! Good luck on this cycle hun all the best! :dust:

:hugs: *snl41296* ~ sorry hun i am sure god has plans for you. My gap will be 18years and counting or I would probable be a grandmother before I have my second one although I&#8217;ve been ttc for 24months now. You know my knees are bruised :haha: for praying for you and I will continue to do so. Try to cheer up hun don&#8217;t like to see you upset too long okay&#8230;:hugs: I am glad your looking at it as a different angle hun! Its going to work out for you!

:wave: *cmichelle* ~ hello my dear! I truly agree with you. I was hopeing once we got married we would have had a few kids by now but its not guaranteed to us and once we do let some of this go it gets easier a little. Plus to look on the bright side when we do receive our :bfp:&#8217;s we have extra helpers

:hi: *mumof1andttc* ~ helrr my dear all is well I hope! :dust:

:wave: *lauraclili* ~ no hun as you are the lucky one getting no symptoms on clomids. I had hot flashes last week while on it which is why I take tham nights. Bermuda is already hot during the day so a combination of both would have made me angry :rofl: so your okay love trust me don&#8217;t worry its working. Remember clomids works differently for everyone. You got it good trust me! good luck :dust:

:hi: *redberry* ~ hello my dear how are you doing. sorry the clomids hadn&#8217;t work for you hope when you see your fs soon the next step would be something positive! Good luck :dust: 

:wave: *daviess3* ~ welcome back hun :hugs: all the best and I hope everything works out. Good for you to try again this cycle as for me this is my first cycle ttc since my drumma too. Are you doing anything this cycle&#8230;temping, opk, etc? refresh my memory again what is the baby aspirin for again?? What type of baby aspirin it is?


----------



## mrphyemma

I haven't used opk's this time 35smiling but from O pains alone I think I ovulated yesterday. Will dtd one more time tomorrow for luck and then into the 2ww (again) Wish me luck x


----------



## 35_Smiling

:wohoo: good for your with the :sex: all the best and good luck!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your weekend is good well afm been food shopping just chilling why my son is shopping with his nan ff has still not put my o in so don't no whats going on does any one no if i can take anything for this cold are or hay fever 35 ibs is irritabl bowel syndrome hun x x


----------



## jennievictora

hey im not bad how are you should be starting the tablets make me have a period monday that takes 6 days to work then on 2 round 2 of clomid :)


----------



## pink mum

hi everyone,can i join uppl,as i have started clomid this cycle,n m taking it from cd2 to cd6


----------



## caz & bob

welcome pink mum :hi: x x


----------



## pink mum

caz & bob said:


> welcome pink mum :hi: x x

hi,thnx,how r u,hv just started taking clomid.


----------



## caz & bob

did you say have i just started clomid i have been on it before but had 2 losses that was on 50mg but my fs has put me back on it on 100mg so just hope i get a bfp next week fx for you hun x x x


----------



## pink mum

yup,n its my 1st cycle of taking clomid,hop we both get bfp this month


----------



## caz & bob

it was my second cycle on 100mg i am jew af next week so just hope i get my bfp fx for us both hun goodluck with it x x x


----------



## 35_Smiling

:wave: Caz&bob ~ sorry hun have no clue but hope you feel better soon. Thus far I am having a good weekendplaying around at my husbands officeas you see I have no life I so need a baby at about now

:hi: jennievictora ~ glad your weekend is doing well. Good luck next week for you!

:wave: pink mum ~ :wohoo: Welcome! Good luck to you on this cycle!


----------



## daviess3

caz fxd hun, when i was pg i had really bad throat etc an my gp said i could only take glycerin its discusting slimy an tasteless!! get in any pharmacy but think thats all u can take for a cold!! Im hoping for heparin shots but got my consultant appointment on 8th june fxd! 35 smiling how r u hun? Aspirin for blood thinning as a lot of docs tell you to take it to avoid mc, its baby aspirin so 75mg or 80mg once a day. I havent done anything this cycle no temp no opks etc etc as really i should wait till i see consultant before i try!! But i wasnt careful!!! so will see what happens xx


----------



## snl41296

hi girls dropping by to say hello :flower:
hope everyone is well. I am counting down the days for my FS visit may 27th woohoo and the start of a new baby i hope sooner then later


----------



## Mumof1andttc

ty 35_Smiling only a few days to go till testing!!!! keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all just had a my roast dinner it was yumyum now were having Ben & Jerry ice cream i have got bad pain in my left side don't no if it ibs or was cant wait to test this week x x x


----------



## cmichelle

Today is 39 and still no AF. I go to the Inf Sp tomorrow morning and I am hoping that I am either pregnant or that they will have a better understanding of why I am not. I know they are doing an ultrasound and blood work at the first visit so they jump right in. Not just a consultation which I like. I will let you all know how it goes!


----------



## caz & bob

goodluck hun x x x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

good luck caz and bob :) xxx


----------



## jennievictora

done my pregnancy test negative as expectied thinking starting northristine today instead of tmz ? x


----------



## caz & bob

goodluck jenn sorry you got bfn x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Aww Sorry about the BFN Jennievictora, are you sure its not too early for a BFP? What CD are you hun?

Good Luck for testing this week Caz x

Good Luck tomorrow cmichelle, hope you get back to us with good news x


----------



## jennievictora

nah i know im not preg as i didnt ovulate but my doc said do a test before i start the treatment think its just incase you where preg dunno how the medication would affect it? im ok about it being negative as was expected maybe this month will be my month :)


----------



## mrphyemma

Of course! :dohh: I remember you saying you hadn't ovulated now, but saying that there is a member now in 3rd tri who was told she hadn't ovulated that month :shrug: Better luck this cycle x


----------



## jennievictora

thamk you hun x


----------



## cranberry987

I was told I didn't ov last cycle too. I'd get a beta done to be sure

X


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: going the gym doing light exercise not long now for me to test if there is no :af: x x x


----------



## winston83

Morning girls xx


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies, kinda thought I may get preg this month as we weren't careful an dtd loads on hol but af showed her ugly face today!! So cd1! It's good thing though as I was told not to try till I got my results back from the recurrent miscarriage clinic, got 2 weeks on Wednesday so not long! B interested to see the consultants theory on clomid etc to see if he thinks it's linked! 

I need to get revising as I'm going back flying on 6th June!! Got 9 days of exams! Yuk! How's everyone? Caz when u testing? Xx


----------



## caz & bob

testing if af doesn't come my cycles on clomid are 28 to 33 so just going to see x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

:hi: Hi Win, how's things with you?

Sorry AF got you davies, and I hope you get some answers soon. I am positive that I miscarried due to clomid but I don't ovulate without it so what do you do? :shrug:


----------



## snl41296

sorry af got you Davis :hug: 
hi everyone how are u all ? I am ok 
CD 8 I am on and very excited for our firs visit to the FS finally some answers and on our way for a Baby soon...


----------



## daviess3

Hi girls hope ur all good xx Emma im sure its linked but i dont ovulate properly which is why i got put on it! But thats why i will be interested to see if clomid is the right thing for me! I also just brought a book thats callled `miscarriage what everyone needs to know` written by professor lesley regan. 
Another lady recommended it to me an it has lots of theories an tests an examples etc quite interesting to find the strong links between assisted conception and mc an preventatives for different symptoms etc. I got it off ebay for £4.50 so money well spent!!

Just been for fat fry up now just had strawberrys an creaman 3 choc hobnobs!! Not that i have a sweet tooth whne af arrives!! My weight lost will be weight gain today i feel! Lol xx


----------



## readytogiveup

sorry to butt in ladies but can i ask does anyone in the clomid club get bloating x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies! Wow you are a chatty bunch! I was away on vacation so no time to get on BnB so here I am checking up on you!

Steph - I am from miami....I love the emerald coast it is beautiful!
Em - still have my fingers crossed for you hun!
Caz - how are you doing hun....

everyone else, I really hope the clomid is doing its job!!!!!!

So I got my first peak on my cbfm on cd16, which was tuesday may17th....so I guess i ovulated on cd17...thing is I didnt have any symptoms...no tender nips, no cramps....I have done 4 months of 50mgs of clomid and my cramps and nips were horrible. this is my first dose at 100mgs and nothing...NO SYMPTOMS....WTH is going on..I usually ovulate on my own without clomid but the dr is trying to increase my egg quality....do you think that maybe I didnt ovulate? Any advice?


----------



## caz & bob

ttc im ok hun not testing till af is late hun my cycles are 28 to 33 so not long hun x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi ttc, Hope you had a good holiday. I wouldn't worry about lack of symptoms, it means nothing. Are you having 7dpo bloods done to check? Fingers crossed. x


----------



## snl41296

readytogiveup said:


> sorry to butt in ladies but can i ask does anyone in the clomid club get bloating x

i never bloated with clomid but i also took it at night


----------



## ttcbaby117

Em - no I am not having bloods done as I do ovulate on my own my dr didnt see the point. He put me on it more for egg quality.


----------



## daviess3

I always bloated with clomid really badly!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

:wave: *Daviess3* ~ I must look today to see if we sell them here. Not sure if we doso this is just a regular one with nothing in it right? Ahh drat sorry the :witch: paid her respects todaygood luck next cycle!

:hi: *snl41296* ~ hey hun good for you to drop in lol few days left to go! :wohoo:

:wave: mumof1andttc ~ :yippee: I hope all goes well for you! :dust:

:hi: *caz&bob* ~ I am so haten you right nowI need to fly you here in Bermuda to teach me how to cook for my familyhubby cooks and I cant for stinksI have no clue how my son lived 18 yrs yet :rofl: well will you :test: already! Your keeping us in suspense! :rofl Hope you enjoyed your gym this morning as you said a light gymall the best.

:wave: *cmichelle* ~ I hope all goes well tomorrow for you hun. :hugs: 

:hi: *MrsGAnderson* ~ count down to your early scan good luck hun and all the best.

:wave: *jenneivictora* ~ sorry :bfn: I hope next better luck on your next cyclewhat is northristine?

:hi: *mrphyemma* ~ hi hun hope you having a good week thus far. Its there something else you can take in the place of clomids?:shrug:

:wave: *crandberry987* ~ hey hun hows mommie doing these days? Hows the little olive doing? :hugs:

:hi:wave: *winston83* ~ is that really you! :yippee: how are you hunall is well? Gosh quite missing ya now that I am back here in the running club with the gals.

:wave: *readytogiveup* ~ yes I get bloating while on clomids sorry also hot flashes which I why I prefer to take them nightsI live in Bermuda and have hot flash on a hot day every day is just too much to handleits cooler here in the nights so it works out for me. I hope you dont have many symptoms while on clomids. :dust:

:hi: *ttcbaby117* ~ wow glad you had a wonderful vacation! Lucy you! I am sure you ovulated this cycle hun dont worry and be happy you gotten no symptoms I am sure everything is okayall the best and I hope your quantity of eggs are plentiful :dust:


----------



## snl41296

I love that u say hello to everyone <3 makes everyone feel so special and that u care. DH is NOT happy about :sex: :cry: im very hurt and upset about this. i told him im done. i said go in this with an open mind, he will not do anything he better not skip this cycle I will resent him!!!!!! :growlmad: told him we cant do IUI till at least 2 cycles


----------



## ttc11786

Hi everyone! I am on clomid 150mg and it is cd18 and my dominant follicle is 15mm and there are some small ones, 10, 11 mm. The dr. is pleased with the rate they are growing and I am going back on Thursday for cd 21 monitoring. Anyone else with any experience like this?? I am so nervous because i've never ovulated on clomid yet and this is the first time any follicles have grown in there!


----------



## jennievictora

hey thanx northistrine makes you have a bleed because i didnt ovulate i need take it :( ttc11786 im due to start on 150mg did yo not ovulate on 100mg?i tool 100mg and didnt ovulate hoping 150mg works for us both x


----------



## mrphyemma

35 smiling, I love the way you say Hi to everyone too :) Clomid is the last chance saloon for us sadly unless we pay privately for iui or ivf. We can't afford to do this so I am praying that my BFP will come before November as that is when the clomid runs out. :(


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me so on to 3rd round of clomid this month i am using everything conceive plus decaff green tea grapefruit juice if any of you girls used soft cups witch ones did you use think i am going to ask my doc if she will send me for a scan to see if i respond well on 100mg going to try and loses 2 stone then i am 10 stone on a good note i had a brill work out at the gym done 15minute run 5 minute walk 10 minutes on crosstrainer and some light weights feel great not done it for 3 weeks x x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Awww Sorry she got you Caz :( Sounds like you have a good plan for this cycle though so good luck hun x


----------



## cranberry987

I used the instead softcups. Have 6 left I'd you want (there's 7 in a box). They're all individually wrapped so all clean still. Pm me your address if you want em otherwise I'm getting rid. Also have 15 ic hpt and a couple of ic ov sticks if you want those too.


----------



## caz & bob

aw do you not mine cranberry i will pm you my address now hun thanx big :hugs: x x x


----------



## cranberry987

I'd also get some preseed/conceive plus. That seems to be about the only other thing you're missing!


----------



## caz & bob

ye i am going to get some conceive plus hun can't wait to start using them x x x


----------



## snl41296

hey girls CD 9 and my OPK's are dark already :shrug: they get a hell of alot darker i mean BRIGHT RED but should I start :sex: tonight? every other day?
i will get a picture to show u all. that OPK was taking at 8:30am as well.



UPdate with the picture 
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/IMG_5305.jpg


----------



## Miranda

Hello ladies! i have never posted here but i am a long time lurker. i just wanted to give those of you still trying hope :) i did my first round of clomid earlier this month and got my BFP yesterday at 10 dpo , confirmed on a digital this morning. it's really been my miracle drug and i hope it is for you guys too. much love! 
~Miranda


----------



## snl41296

congrats on your :bfp: that's awesome


----------



## caz & bob

snl woopp goodluck hun congrats on your bfp miranda x x x


----------



## daviess3

Congrats Miranda caz so sorry Hun, but loving ur positive attitude! I need to get in that gym! Snl looking good for this month him? Xx


----------



## winston83

Hello again 35 yep I'm bk lol had a break but ready to say hello again hiya all my other girls em caz snl kel Davies I've decided not to take my last 2 clomids till I get my weight down lost a stone in 5 weeks so far was thinking of doing October and November would really love a Xmas bfp congrats Miranda xx


----------



## Minno

Hi ladies. Just thought I would update. I am now cd20 of first cycle on clomid 50mg. Feeling my usual pre-af symptoms though so feeling a bit hopeless already :(
Miranda, awesome news - what is your story hun? xxx
Mrphyemma - how are you doing? Where are you at in your cycle now?
xx


----------



## snl41296

thanks girls..... I will keep u all posted if we dont :sex: tonight tomorrow morning for sure


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi girls...do you mind if I join? I have bee ttc for 3 and a half years, with 6 losses in my life. I was prescribed clomid today, and start taking it May 30th if there is no bfp off my last natural cycle... I have no idea what to expect, how successful it is or anything. I just know I am nervous and excited at the same time.

I'd love to hear any stories, advice etc.

Thanks x


----------



## sma1588

SNL- i tried to write u on this post this morning and i guess it didnt post....i was just going to say if you guys dtd tonight or in the morning then every other day from there untill after u get the darkest opk or even every 2 days u should be coverd....i know every1s not the same but when i got my bfp it was by us dtd pretty much once or twice before i even got my pos opk then the day and day before i got it we didnt even dtd and i was sooooo made but got a bfp that month...just relax and enjoy..i know easier said then done


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: painful :af: this time going the gym cant wait do a good run again get the stress out my body x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Minno, Good Luck with your first cycle. Don't worry about AF symptoms, I had them with my BFP cycle too so don't rule yourslef out just yet. Do you know what day you ovulated? What day will you test? Fingers crossed.
I'm 6dpo, so another 8 or 9 days until AF or BFP. Praying for a miracle as per usual. x

Hi CJ, I recognise you from another thread we both post in. Welcome to Clomid Club and like I say to all new members " I hope your stay is short and sweet". It took 7 cycles of clomid to get me my BFP but sadly I lost the baby at around 8 weeks. Frantically trying our hardest now to get another BFP before my clomid pills run out in November. Tick-tock! Good Luck x


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you emma x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks for popping by with your wonderful news Miranda .Have a Happy and Healthy 9 months and do come and update us when your little one arrives. x


----------



## winston83

Afternoon Emma how r u today xx


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm okay thanks Win, just panicking about Slimming World tomorrow night. I had two nights on the wine at the weekend and whilst tipsy made the wrong choices with food. I pray I haven't gained weight because of it.
Are you still following the diet and where are you in your cycle? x


----------



## winston83

Yeah I'm still going got my stone last night pretty pleased coz it was my 5th weigh in if I could keep at that pace il be at target in 4 mnths lol not really sure about my cycle coz I got af only 16 days after the last one so bit fooked up atm lol xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hmmm its strange you got AF so early, you normally have long cycles don't you? Flipping bodies. Really well done on the weight loss hun, you must be chuffed. Keep at it.


----------



## winston83

Yeah my cycles are usually long bloody last one was like 65 days or something then 2 in a mnth hoping as my weight comes down they will go back to being nice and regular still gna hold off on clomid till October and November with going on holiday n stuff should be at a healthy weight by then if it's my last 2 shots wana make them as effective as possible xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Very sensible, wish I was as controlled as you. I don't have time on my side though, I was 36 when I started trying and I'm 38 now. Tick-tock! I'm just going for it Hell for leather until November when I run out of clomid and game over. Perhaps a good weight loss may kick start my ovaries into ovulating again. I never had a problem before now so maybe it is the weight. :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies! Just lurking and felt like saying hi! Wanted to see how my ladies are getting on! I am 8 dpo so nothing much to report....just waiting out this tww so I can test and get my bfp!


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm right behind you ttc, I'm 6dpo today. Here's hoping for some magic in a few days time! x


----------



## lauraclili

CD 12 for me today. Clomid days 2-6. First experience of it and have been moody, irritable and bloated since I stopped taking it. Does that make any sense at all?! 

I've got my first ever ultrasound tomorrow morning. Not sure I want to know what to expect! :haha:


----------



## cranberry987

Pretty much all my symptoms started after I had taken the pills rather than while I was actually taking them, anything is normal on clomid tbh, if your leg fell off it would probably be the meds :haha:


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi Emma! Yes I know you! I am so nervous about taking it as I am a moody person as it is! FX I dont turn in to the devil reincarnate or something LOL! I'm sorry about your loss hun. November is a good stretch, I hope I see you get another bfp soon hun.

Hi to everyone else. So the symptoms start after the pills stop as a rule then.....


----------



## caz & bob

cranberry when did you take your clomid morning are night x x x


----------



## cranberry987

Morning, didnt want it to clash with other meds I take at night.


----------



## caz & bob

ho right x x x


----------



## winston83

Evening caz how's it going xx


----------



## mamma T

Finished my 1st round of clomid (50 mg ) 9 days ago ,had tiny sharp pains left side on day 4 after last pill, then again larger stabbing pains left side on day 8 ater last clomid pill ,also has anyone been taking clomid days 5-9 then on day 22 began taking Medroxyprogesterone 10mg? I was fine on Clomid no side effects other then REALLY HOT FLASHES, till i started this Medroxy 4 days ago i have been REALLY bitchy (POOR MAN OF MINE) and felt exhuasted and drowsy. Also i'm 40 been trying for 8 months after VERY Succsessful Vasictomy Refersal .Any tips or Advice would be greatly apprecaitied .I must admit i'm beginning to feel like maybe it won't happen for us:(


----------



## caz & bob

:morning girls :hi: well had a bad headache all night still got it now winston i am fine hun on to my 3rd round of 100mg hope this month brings use some joy x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

mamma T, 8 months is no time to be ttc especially as you are an "older" lady like myself it can take a little longer. I wouldn't worry, I'm sure if the clomid works for you it won't be long before you hit the jackpot. Good Luck x


----------



## caz & bob

mamaT goodluck hun x x x x


----------



## cranberry987

I got hot flushes on clomid - usually around cd15 or something til the end of my cycle, dunno about the other drug but its all just hormones being crazy and doing their thang. and I agree, 8m rly isnt that long in the scheme of things, keep at it!


----------



## caz & bob

well girls cant believe it just gone the toilet my af is stopping its been light medium light today weird x x x


----------



## CJSG1977

I hope my leg doesnt fall off Cranberry :haha:

I am getting nervous now as if af does show then clomid will be from Monday <bitesnails>

How long was af Caz...and what was it like mostly??


----------



## mrphyemma

Caz it may be the increased dose in clomid shortening your cycles hun. Mine were typically 5 days and quite heavy but now since clomid they are heavy for one day then light for two and pretty much gone by day 3-4. x

CJ, Hoping you won't even need to start the clomid x


----------



## caz & bob

cj just red light yesterday was medium and today is light and spotting x x x


----------



## CJSG1977

So really you have had af one day... that seems strange to me. But then mine start...then stop and then start stop again so it could be you come back on full flow. Take a test if you are worried, or not sure.

Thanks Emma! I hope so too but I just dont feel pregnant! And bfn yesterday at 10dpo


----------



## cranberry987

I had shorter cycles too - spotting for a day, then flow then once i started taking the meds it would dry up quickly. I doubt its anything to worry about probably just the increased dose


----------



## snl41296

morning girls, had a disapointing week. I flipped out on DH saying if u dont want to try this month just tell me and I will leave u alone :cry: so that being said I am on CD 11 and we :sex: this morning. so now till wed we will do every other day. I should ovulate around sunday/monday. e go to the FS tomorrow I am so very excited DH hates it, this is a BIG step and has not said 1 word to me about it. but he is going


----------



## cranberry987

these men...honestly. They bug us 24/7 to do it then as soon as we start ttc they get bored. 

Hope the FS goes well


----------



## snl41296

yea well mine doesnt bug at all for :sex: its me for 16 yrs he has been like this. go figure I thought it would take years to try for #1 and it happened in a month. this time 16 months we are up too


----------



## lauraclili

Hi All, 

Well, had my US this morning. Mixed news... 4 follies but none mature and not enough lining although they did say that it was probably because it was too early to look. Weekend and bank holiday monday now getting in the way of further testing and bloods not being taken until day 24 in the hope that they'll get a better reading. 

Not entirely sure how I feel about this information as this month is effectively a wasted cycle and DH and me can't :sex: this month as I have 4 follies and they don't want us to in case we end up with quads! Yikes! 

On the plus side, I got a job today so I suppose all things work out in some way or another! 

xx


----------



## cranberry987

a) what cd are you on
b) how big were the follies
c) do you know what cd youve ov'd on in the past

The reason I ask is that I had 5 follies at 8mm max on cd12, FS said right, onto next cycle then even tho i knew I ov'd around cd19 the previous month. We dtd anyway and proved him wrong.

If the follies were smallish then chances are one will mature and the others wont release eggs.

You'll have to make this decision yourself ofc, but personally Id crack on and risk quads.


----------



## lauraclili

I'm on CD 12
No idea how big the follies were
I seem to ov on about day 14-18 in previous cycles... 

DH thinks follies were about 5mm on the scan.


----------



## cranberry987

if they were 5mm then id say theres not much chance of all 4 releasing eggs. Im no expert ofc but I had the same and they said that one will become dominant as they grow. they grow 1-3mm per day so theres still hope.


----------



## lauraclili

Thanks Hon but I think I'm going to have trouble getting DH to come near me for the next few weeks. You should have seen his face when they said they might all release and it might mean quads. :haha:


----------



## cranberry987

Can you get a 2nd opinion?


----------



## lauraclili

I don't know... Good question though. 

Hmm, I might have to go and have a quick research. 

:D


----------



## cranberry987

I saw a private FS for a consultation and US. the consultation was 220 but the US with the nurse/tech person was 120 I think. you might need both or just the us, i dunno. or if youre with the NHS Id call and see if someone can look at the US in your file if they took a pic of it.


----------



## mrphyemma

Congrats on the new job lauraclili! Regarding the US and the follies I can't offer much advice as I've never had follie tracking. I would have thought it was highly unlikely that all 4 would mature though. x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Em - I am loving the magic that will be happening over the next 9 months...woohoo!

Laura- sounds like you gearing up to ov....I get like that right before oving on clomid....it might still be a couple to a few days off but it is normal. Congrats laura...and i am with cranberry...chance of quads on clomid are almost zilch but either a second opinion or cal land find out exactly how big they were....what cranberry says is true they probably all wont mature and release an egg.

cranberry - that is hilarious...funny enough my symptoms while taking the pills made me kinda euphoric...I was in such a good mood...sure does show how it affects everyone differently.


----------



## Minno

Ladies, I need your expert advice. Got my bloods back today and for my first cycle on clomid - day 16 progesterone level was 46 and day 21 (yesterday) was 48. Nurse was pleased. What does it mean and why is it still going up??? 

Myphyemma - hun - I am right there with you and wishing you all the sticky dust in the world. Thanks so much for reassuring me about pre-m symptoms - I am still having them, shattered and painful all down the right side of my pelvis, still slightly headachey too. Bet she is imminent the witch!

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## savage1

Hello,

Can anyone offer any hope or advice? I had my 4th appointment at the fertility clinic yesterday where i was told that all of the tests over the last 4 appointments indicate that i dont have any eggs remaining. Apparently with no eggs i have no chance of becoming a mum. The consultant has given me 3 courses of Clomid but i have been warned that my chances of conceiving are very slim. Has anyone else received similar news? I am 36.


----------



## cranberry987

Your progesterone rises and falls like a bell curve so if it's risen on tests it probably means you peaked in between those two. I'd say cd 19 or something


Sorry about your news savage. I'm not in that boat myself but I'd imagine you must have some eggs or they wouldn't give you clomid, it's not without it's side effects so not like a paracetamol to be popped. Gl with it and remember there's options like egg donation if you need. 

X


----------



## lisaf

laura - I had 4 mature follicles on the day I ovulated and I only got pregnant with 1 baby. It IS a risk, but its by no means a sure thing! :hugs: I think it was way too early for them to call this cycle off for you, don't lose hope, things may look totally different at your next US.


----------



## mrphyemma

Minno, Here in the Uk any figure over 30 indicates you have ovulated so that is fab news. Can I also point out on my BFP cycle I had headaches in the 2ww. Just saying! ;) Good Luck Hun x

savage1 I'm sorry about your news hun, you must have been devastated. Don't really understand why they have given you clomid if you have NO eggs remaining, surely you must have some there for them to prescribe you the clomid? Best of luck sweetie x


----------



## Minno

Ha ha Mrphyemma, you are a cheeky one, headaches in the 2ww eh?!! :) I get them all the time on the run up to AF so not hopeful but was a nice thought all the same.
Just spent a fortune on nuts and seeds, vits, opks, hpts and preseed. Aim to take clomid days 3-7 with oj (studies suggest better conception rates with vit c and clomid) and DTD EOD from day 8-20 - and if that doesn't work, I'm buggered as to what will!!!!xxxx


----------



## Minno

Savage1, so sorry you have been given such awful news, but I am with the others on this - if your FS gave you clomid - there must be some eggs or they must think it might stimulate your ovaries to produce them. Don't give up hope just yet xx


----------



## mrsdh

Hi ladies. Just wanted to say hello as i will be a regular on here from now. Started my 1st round of clomid 50mg today.Wishing all you lovely ladies lots of luck. Tons of babydust to all xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi mrsdh, good to see you again and welcome to the clomid club. Here's hoping the clomid works its magic for you soon xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym been shopping going Chinese tonight for tea yumyum love it well my mum has just told me my cat has died gutted but i have had him since i was 12 and i am now 30 so hes had a good life x x x


----------



## snl41296

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

MY FS WENT SO WELL AND DH CAME!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

NEXT STEP. I have to start temping again and only have sex on peak days the 2 days of my peak, dont stress it and have fun he said. I go for blood work CD 21 im so excited and we see him next month 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

snlk thats great that hun fx you get your bfp then x x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww lisa he is adorable!!! Congrats hun!

great news SNL! So did he have a SA done? How was it?


----------



## Minno

Hello and welcome mrsdh - lovely to be sharing this with you :) xxxx


----------



## snl41296

ttcbaby117 said:


> aww lisa he is adorable!!! Congrats hun!
> 
> great news SNL! So did he have a SA done? How was it?

he goes next week since its my fertile week we want to wait to try then get it done :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## snl41296

we went to see the fertility doctor and let me tell you it was hell getting there... after 15 months of hard trying and crying every month , canceling 2 times b/c Steve didn't want to go( i think scared ) it all worked out for the BEST! I am beside myself and over the moon I have not been this happy In 15 months. I am so much more in love with my husband for standing by my side through this all. I had to give him props. There were few people that said if he really wanted another he would do anything, but that's just BULL, no one knows my husband like I do and now MORE THEN EVER HE WANTS one like tomorrow it's rather funny now. 



so now I can tell you all what happened.

for 1 day Steve has wanted to cancel again, he keeps saying its money but it can be as well as being scared. I stuck to it and we went. we get there and I have gotten all my test results from everything, HSG , BLOOD work on certain days, sonograms, and so on u name it I had it done. everything went well for me. Steve has to get his S/A done next week. I am on CD12 and he told us to have sex ONLY ON THE 2 PEAK DAYS, since I have no issues he said He will get me PG that's his goal. as for someone who was never PG he would go further into it, as of now I have to start tempting tomorrow again (b/c I stopped and gave up) So he wants me to do that and also I have to get my blood taking on CD 20/21. the only thing he was alittle concerned about was my LP phase which he can fix. he said a few of my charts from last year were short, meaning my eggs do drop I do ovulate BUT it doesn't seem to mature enough to attach to my uterus wall, because a week later I am getting my period again. I do Ovulate every single month which he is happy about. He said if everything works out with steve's sperm count we can just do IUI or keep trying when he tells us too by monitoring it , sono, blood work. 



and there you all have it. My long awaited FS has come and I am very very happy about it. I have hope again and look forward to getting PG by Nov....


----------



## mrphyemma

Fab news snl, so glad DH went with you in the end. Good Luck Hun x


----------



## snl41296

mrphyemma said:


> Fab news snl, so glad DH went with you in the end. Good Luck Hun x

you girls are so wonderful I just wanted to say and I love you all. thanks for the support what a bunch of wonderful woman <3 :hug:


----------



## snl41296

AND THIS IS WHAT I WAITED FOR!!! I am not saying I will be PG this cycle but its worth a shot trying for 2 days like FS said. I think its my LP phase thats not letting me get PG. I am going to start to take B12 it helps they say
BTW this was 6am, I cant wait to see what noon looks like LOL 
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/may28112.jpg


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your weekend is a good afm got my soft cups tried putting 1 in and i couldn't let go of it haha to scared haha x x x x


----------



## snl41296

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your weekend is a good afm got my soft cups tried putting 1 in and i couldn't let go of it haha to scared haha x x x x

the first time I felt the same way but just do it , It will not get stuck I promise u :thumbup: :winkwink:


----------



## caz & bob

i will try now hun haha x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

I had a slight panic the other day when I went to take mine out and couldn't get a hold of it. If you bear down a little you can grab it better! lol x


----------



## caz & bob

haha i have got 1 in now there hard to get out i have to push to get it out they go right back don't they x x x x


----------



## cranberry987

You have to hook your finger under sometimes to break the seal. If it doesn't come out wait 5 mins and try again in the bath or something

X


----------



## caz & bob

i have left mine in for 5 hours and no sperms in it wooppp i had a bit of blood like a dot think its just get in used to them x x x


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave: not sure when to start counting after my opk thing lol i feel i am getting out of touch here lol what you think :haha:

my opk's looks like I got a postive around CD14 (Tuesday):happydance::shrug:. Hope I had enough :sex::blush: in if not we will have to wait next month and so on...:dohh:


​


----------



## floofymad

Hi girls,

FS wants me back on the clomid train for 3 months before we go on the IVF waiting list.

Does anyone know if it's ok to take MACA with clomid?..... 
Was taking MACA last month and ideally want to continue but don't want to if it'll do something bad.

Thanks, x


----------



## caz & bob

hi hun not a clue about maca x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm last tabs tonight woopp got a bit of o pain in my right side just had Sunday lunch it was lovely followed bye jamaican ginger cake yum yum x x x


----------



## pink mum

hello girls how r u all,i have an appointment with fs tomorrow she will tell me abt the size of follicles


----------



## caz & bob

goodluck hun x x


----------



## pink mum

thanx buddy


----------



## keepsmiling

good luck x


----------



## pink mum

so nice of u


----------



## tink28

ladies i dont know if any of u remember me, i should imagine there are loads of new faces since i was here last. i conceived my baby boy on clomid last june, luckily fell 1st cycle. hes now 10 weeks old and totally amazing.
as far as im aware i still have ovulation issues so i will be using clomid when i ttc again around oct/nov this year.
just wanted to wish u all luck and i will re join this club later this year, but im happy to answer any questions anyone might have too xx

just wanted to add i have been on this forum a year now and this club is still the place i felt most welcome x


----------



## caz & bob

congrats on your bby boy hun aww x x x


----------



## Minno

Aw tink28 - how lovely to have a 10 week old - I remember it well, enjoy! 
You gave me some hope with your story of falling pg on 1st cycle of clomid. I'm also on first cycle after ttc not 2 for 28 months and no luck. I'm 41, DH 43 - we've had all the tests and everything fine. Ov on my own but FS thought clomid might be worth a shot.
So took it days 3-7 50mg this cycle and now on cd25 with headaches galore and my usual pre-af symptoms. What can you remember about your clomid experience and did you get your usual pre-af run-up on your bfp cycle?
xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I know this question wasn't for me but I'm gonna answer anyway :p

My bfp cycle I was convinced af was coming. Was almost luring the witch on as I was sure I was out and wanted to get the next cycle started. Felt nothing different from previous cycles apart from the cramping wasnt accompanied by bleeding. I had my usual pattern of 3days nausea and everything. I truly thought I was being taunted

So the moral is it's not over til it's over :haha:
Gl with this cycle

X


----------



## tink28

caz & bob- thanks hun i remember u do u remember me? hows everything going?

Minno- i did have af symptoms the month I got my bfp, the only thing i didnt get was sore boobs which i always get the week before im due on, this time i just had very sensitive nipples instead (sore boobs didnt kick in for me til i was 6 weeks preg) I had major cramping, low back ache started a week after ovulation and then the day i got my bfp i had awful belly cramps that were so bad i rushed to the loo a few times convinced the witch had arrived! doctor explained cramps are the egg burrowing. i wish u loads of luck, i think its amazing stuff and i hope it works for u. sending baby dust your way.

cranberry- congrats on your bfp nice to hear another success story!

xx


----------



## baby.wishing

Hi ladies I'm so sorry I ain't been on in a while but I've had a major disaster to deal with 2 weeks last Friday my house caught fire so we had to wait for new accommodation but thank god me and my babies got out in time and we are all sorted now and all settled in our new home ATM I'm currently on cd11 a natural cycle again this month my opks are starting to get darker so fx I will o on my own again this cycle good luck to everyone and welcome to all the new faces x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad your all safe hun goodluck this cycle x x x


----------



## Minno

Thanks cramberry and tink - I always rule the possibility out from about 2 dpo - I know it sounds ridiculous but every month I just get the same symptoms and the outcome is always the same. I can't remember having any pre-af symptoms before I was pg with my son but then again I wasn't even looking for them then lol
I just like torturing myself! Actually maybe its a way to protect myself from the inevitable disappointment!!
Oh dear, sorry to bring the mood down. I hope you ladies are right and if you are I will send you big hugs and kisses :) xxxxx


----------



## tink28

defo think positive Minno, u have to hun. i know its hard when you're ltttc and used to the disappointment every month, i had it for years. but clomid is wonder stuff xx


----------



## cranberry987

oh god how awful to have your house catch fire, glad youre all safe tho.


----------



## winston83

Hey tink good to see you xx congrats on ur baby boy xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls ye tink remember you ha well afm finished the clomid for this month just waiting for my deliver for my conceive plus and opks think i will get them next week just in time for o woopppp x x x


----------



## pink mum

hey girld fs told me that u have got 18mm follicle n she advsd me an inj to release that follicle


----------



## cranberry987

Good news. When you having the trigger shot?


----------



## pink mum

tomorrow 10000iu


----------



## pink mum

u became pregnant after taking clomid?did u have that inj?


----------



## MrsGAnderson

good luck pink xx


----------



## pink mum

thx buddy


----------



## Minno

As expected, busted for cycle 1 on clomid girls. Bugger :( Af arrived today.
Ah well on to cycle 2. Are chances better the more cycles you try do you think? (clutching at straws!).
xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw minno fx next cycle hun x x x


----------



## cranberry987

I didn't have a trigger shot but only because my uss showed that my follicles were useless :shrug: mine was the 2nd cycle - I think i had more chance because one of my ovaries is slightly cysty. I dont think its cumulative but each cycle gives you more info about what's going on

Sorry af came tho. Onwards and upwards to the next cycle


----------



## Minno

Thanks girls. I bloody hate CD1. I HATE AF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## savage1

Hello, still a bit new to this site so not sure how to thank individually. wanted to thank Minno, Mrphyemma & Cranberry987 for your replies. My husband doesn't like everyone knowing our business so i haven't told any family or friends that we have been trying and visiting the clinic.. Its nice to confide in someone. Like you say ladies, never say never i will still keep trying. Just waiting for my next cycle the i will begin the 1st round of clomid and keep you informed. Good luck with the next round Minno, i will keep everything crossed for you;-P


----------



## snl41296

dropping by to say hello girls got my + OPK sunday afternoon and today Monday! VERY VERY VERY DARK. :winkwink::thumbup::winkwink: we did :sex: this morning and I hope tomorrow, but DH has been really bad this month trying


----------



## CJSG1977

Sorry Minno hunni :hugs: FX for next cycle.

Hope you catch the eggy snl! I have said to hubby that if I have to take clomid, EPO, drink green tea, take folic acid and vits the least he can do is be up for dtd when necessary :haha: But he can be a horny devil most of the time :blush: so its more trying to work around work...which isn't easy when running a pub.

I started clomid yesterday and noticed the THIRST!!!!!! I have had 6 glasses of water already this morning. And the dreams! Not sure thats clomid though. I dreamed I was full term and having a girl. Was soooooo real and I felt sad but happy when I woke and realised it wasnt real.


----------



## CJSG1977

Savage there is a little button that says Thanks in everyone's post if you want to thank that way. But written is just as lovely.


----------



## jennievictora

sorry for tmi but chuffed started spotting last night shoud be on clomid tmz or thurs woop feelin positive x


----------



## cranberry987

I'm not sure if you can take epo and clomid together. I might be thinking of agnus castus but I'm sure there's something about them cancelling them out. Have a google and I'm sure it'll come up. If not then I'm probably wrong :p


----------



## CJSG1977

GL Jennie! I just started it yesterday.

I have had a quick google and it seems fine but I will drink green tea instead... do you think just in case??


----------



## jennievictora

thank you hun iv no idea on that sorry :(


----------



## cranberry987

I found this online 

Don't take EPO while on clomid. EPO elevates estrogen. Clomid tries to make your body think the estrogen is low so you are basically undoing what clomid is trying to do.

But, also found this

its safe to take EPO at the same as clomid, but stop the EPO when you ovulate as I think it can affect implantation.

Id check with your Dr tbh, Im not sure about green tea but again Id check with your Dr rly.


----------



## CJSG1977

Mmm that has me curious now. I am so thirsty and my mouth is so dry so I know my cm will be. I have to do something otherwise the sperm wont have the right environment and the clomid will be useless anyway! Arrrggh so blimmin difficult all this.


----------



## cranberry987

Have you tried the cough mixture? And just make sure to drink plenty then you shouldnt get dehydrated even if you are thirsty.


----------



## CJSG1977

No I havent. I have read now too about epo so I am not going to take it. The green tea seems to be a neither here nor there....it is meant to help with fertility. What cough mixture? And when to take it? I have heard its not very affective. Guess I am relying on preseed this month.


----------



## cranberry987

I didnt use the cough mixture personally, just preseed/conceive+ but theres an article here on it https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/robitussin.html

Some FS say that EWCM is overrated so Im not sure its the magical substance we all think it is


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm probably just obsessing but the last time I conceived I had lots of ewcm...and not since. EPO hasnt made a great deal of difference anyway so I am not bothered about taking it. A lot of sites mention taking mucinex??


----------



## CJSG1977

Apparently its the active ingredient Guaifenesin in mucinex and robitussin that helps with cm.


----------



## cranberry987

I dunno about that sorry, gl with this cycle tho :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym just chilling why my son is out with his friends weather her is ok today sunny wooppp x x x


----------



## tink28

Winston- thanks hun, hows everything been with u?

Minno- sorry to hear AF arrived. positive thinking on this cycle plenty of ladies on here conceived anything up to 4th or 5th cycle of clomid so dont give up.

Ladies dont obsess too much over the EWCM. i didnt have any when i conceived on clomid. i did drink green tea and grapefruit juice, and took robitussen. but never noticed any changed in cm atall. so its not always necessary for conception! xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies!!! Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. I am on 14dpo today and waiting it out.....Clomid usually makes my lp longer so I wont get excited till the weekend. Af should be due on Friday.


----------



## CJSG1977

GL ttcbaby! You have strong will LOL! I normally have a LP of 13 days anyway...should I expect this cycle to be longer then? I hope this is your bfp darlin!


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck TTC hun, my AF is due Friday too. x

Sorry I've been AWOL girls, for some reason Clomid Club was no longer on my subscribed threads so I forgot to pop by :( but I'm back now. 12dpo, AF due Friday, please God its my turn for a BFP.

Tink, thanks for popping in and also requesting me as a friend on FB. Your little boy is absolutely gorgeous, Congrats!

baby.wishing so sorry to read about your house fire but thank God you are all okay. New house, new baby. x

Minno, gutted for you my lovely. 2nd time lucky? xx


----------



## Minno

Cranberry987 - do you have any advice about when to use preseed? I bought some today but don't know if I should just use it when ewcm is scant or throughout the whole of my cycle?
xx


----------



## Minno

MrPhyemma - I am keeping everything crossed that this is your month, you so deserve it! Could do with some wonderful news to cheer me up. Still, Clomid again starts tomorrow for me - at least I think its cd 3 as AF started kinda late in the day yesterday (Monday) so counting that as day 1. Ladies do you think that's right or should today be day 1? xxxx


----------



## Minno

Hi ladies. MrPhyemma - I am keeping everything crossed that this is your month, you so deserve it! Could do with some wonderful news to cheer me up. Still, Clomid again starts tomorrow for me - at least I think its cd 3 as AF started kinda late in the day yesterday (Monday) so counting that as day 1. Ladies do you think that's right or should today be day 1? xxxx


----------



## Minno

Oops sorry for double posting!


----------



## mrphyemma

Minno, they say if AF arrives after 3pm then to count the next day as Cd1. Don't think it matters that much though. x


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi Emma, that happened to me with disco derail! Nice to see you back.

Preseed is nice as a lubricant anyway! I use it when I 'know' I'm struggling a bit down there but particularly through fertile days.x

Minno I was confused about the same thing as I spotted late saturday night and then came on properly sunday afternoon so I took sunday as CD1. CLomid can be taken on day 3 to 7 anyway. x

I have the hot flushes! Wow they werent kidding! Nearly as bad as when I was pregnant last. But feel more uncomfortable. And my mood will be great but be snapping be jesus! My poor husband and the dog lol.


----------



## CJSG1977

Duplicated


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave: popping in to say have a wonderful week everyone! I am 5dpo today so counting down...it would be nice if we have our :baby: or :baby::baby: or :baby::baby::baby: on our first round since my you know what:haha:


----------



## MrsSnails

I am in the Clomid Club too!! I finished my frist round and am 2DPO. CD21 is this friday so I go in for a Progesterone level check, will they be able to tell if I am PG or not?


----------



## cranberry987

I found that you need less than you think so used it when we dtd from cd8 to 24 or so. They say not to reuse the applicators but I just soaked em in hot water and was fine.


----------



## cranberry987

And they can't usually tell if you're Preg til after af date at least. Certainly not from just progesterone


----------



## jennievictora

hey ! starting my clomid today let the madnees begin cant say im lookin forward to taking 3 clomid tabs at once taste mingn :/


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi MrsSnails and welcome. Good Luck on your 1st cycle. x

35 Smiling, I'm wishing you quads my lovely. :) xx

AFM I'm out! My temp has plummeted this morning, 13dpo. AF will be here by Friday. Gutted is an understatement. Seems my miracle bean really was a true miracle and seems doubly cruel that he/she was snatched away after defying all the odds, I fear I will never see two pink lines again :( Sorry for the down mood, I'm sure I'll be okay tomorrow. Roll on Cd1 x


----------



## baby.wishing

Hi ladies hope everyone is loving the weather Emma remember what they say it ain't over till it's over Hun AFM I'm cd14 today got my +opk last night and another one today so it's all looking good for now I can't believe after 4 rounds of clomid I'm actually o on my own and for the last 2 cycles good luck to everyone as I told u before I got a pregnancy predicted for august so even if she is right I only got 3 months to wait but that seems to far away well you never know she could be wrong x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls emma your not out hun till she shows up lv fx she doesn't have you been using your soft cups hun afm been the gym now chilling x x x


----------



## CJSG1977

Are you on 150mg Jennie?? I have been ok with 50...hot flushes, bit of a temper, dry mouth and thirsty but this is the 3rd day and I dont feel too bad. Many say the rage kicks in when you stop taking the tablets.. GL!!

They wont determine a pregnancy by progesterone alone as that is standard in every cycle. Only hcg will determine it. But if the numbers are sky high then I guess there may be a small chance, but I wouldnt count on that as a factor. GL MrsSnails

I am cd4 and day 3 of clomid. Getting excited thinking smep can start sunday and opks....interesting to find out if the clomid makes a difference.


----------



## snl41296

:hi: morning girls I am on CD 17 and in my 2WW. DH didnt cooperate at all this cycle. :growlmad: but time will tell. I started charting again b/c FS wanted us too. I have to go for blood work Sat the 4th to see how everything is going and that I ovulated. I have the link to my chart so feel free to stalk it :blush: 
I also started on CD 13 taking B6 for my LP phase, b/c he thinks thats the problem, then again DH has to go for his S/A I am hoping this week we will or next week sometime. 
Hope everyone has a wonderful day today. I have been poolside the past week so only at night I am on here checking in on everyone :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

well just got my conceive plus wooppp will be trying it late with the soft cups wooppp x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

im alsmot thru the tww yay x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies!

Em - so sorry hun...ugh I hate that!

CJ - Clomid can make you lp longer.....so yeah watch out for it.

keepsmiling - I guess you and I will be testing together....

nothing much here...15dpo....af should be here on Friday...but I might test tomorrow....we will see!


----------



## keepsmiling

im 12 dpo so wil wait til 14dpo to see if she arrives x


----------



## jennievictora

CJSG1977 said:


> Are you on 150mg Jennie?? I have been ok with 50...hot flushes, bit of a temper, dry mouth and thirsty but this is the 3rd day and I dont feel too bad. Many say the rage kicks in when you stop taking the tablets.. GL!!
> 
> They wont determine a pregnancy by progesterone alone as that is standard in every cycle. Only hcg will determine it. But if the numbers are sky high then I guess there may be a small chance, but I wouldnt count on that as a factor. GL MrsSnails
> 
> I am cd4 and day 3 of clomid. Getting excited thinking smep can start sunday and opks....interesting to find out if the clomid makes a difference.

hiya im on 150mg feel ok so far :) are you on 150mg? x


----------



## CJSG1977

Noooo I am only on 50mg! Have they started you on 150?? Blimey! I felt the affects later in the day to start, thirst and then woke up almost dehydrated with a tingly dry mouth. Eased off now. GL hun!!!!

GL Keepsmiling

ANd gl to all those waiting to test or for af. Hope she doesnt show.


----------



## baby.wishing

as you all know i got my +opk this morning and i thought id post a pick while i was on clomid my o pain was really bad well even though i got my positive this morning i am in complete agony tonight didnt think i would o that soon after its usually the day after i didnt get this much pain on clomid well im not complaining x x
 



Attached Files:







positive.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## CJSG1977

Thats a blimmin good positive!!!! And I guess it can happen that quick. If you hadnt taken an opk since yesterday that surge could have started last night, if that makes sense?


----------



## jennievictora

does anyone else suck there tounge on clomid iv been doing it all day since took it and very dry mouth :wacko:


----------



## baby.wishing

yeah it makes sense the last time i did a opk was 5pm yesteday then that was this morning at 8am and i did another about 2 hours ago and they are starting to get lighter now so i guess its all happening and for some reason my opks are always that dark the one i got last cycle was so dark it was nearly black heres a pick gl this cycle
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110504-00008.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CJSG1977

Jennie my mouth feels very dry and I do seems to try to get the saliva glands working by brushing my tongue on the roof of my mouth. I have been VERY thirsty. Is this your first day? Cause mine got better the next day.

Baby the last one you put up is a clomid cycle...?? And todays is a natural? So it looks like clomid put things right for you then? My opks have never really got that dark ever so I am curious to see what they look like this month.


----------



## jennievictora

yeah first day but not first cyce tho got no appetiate tonight which is odd x


----------



## CJSG1977

I have had the reverse...been quite hungry. So you have been on clomid before then?


----------



## baby.wishing

yes the last one was from my last clomid cycle then i decided to try a natural cycle and iv o'd now 2 months off it so it looks like clomid got me working again


----------



## caz & bob

there nice opks wooppp get lots of :sex: in hun x x x


----------



## CJSG1977

Wow so that was good then. I always remember my ov being so painful and I hadnt even noticed that since my last mc the pains have not really been there. So maybe the clomid will give me the kick up the ass I need.

I hope this is our month hun! x


----------



## baby.wishing

after i came off the contraception injection my body didnt wanna work until after i took clomid and here i am now trying without anything maybe you need the same a kick from clomid fx this is our month hun x


----------



## CJSG1977

Absolutely hunni! We all need a good kick up the butt for one thing or another in life. May as well be that :haha: We will be celebrating soon!


----------



## baby.wishing

well if jenny is right in what she said i will get my positive in september and have a boy and another boy in 2013 you never know though she could be wrong like ive said before i think we all need some BFP soon x


----------



## CJSG1977

Jenny was right for one bfp which resulted in mc and the other she was wrong about. Life changes too regular to have too much faith in these readings. And it hurts when they arent true. You will get your bfp when you are meant to and not cause a reading says so hun.xx


----------



## jennievictora

CJSG1977 said:


> Noooo I am only on 50mg! Have they started you on 150?? Blimey! I felt the affects later in the day to start, thirst and then woke up almost dehydrated with a tingly dry mouth. Eased off now. GL hun!!!!
> 
> GL Keepsmiling
> 
> ANd gl to all those waiting to test or for af. Hope she doesnt show.

hope this is for me lol nah i was started on 100mg but didnt ovulate so on 150mg :happydance:


----------



## baby.wishing

CJSG1977 said:


> Jenny was right for one bfp which resulted in mc and the other she was wrong about. Life changes too regular to have too much faith in these readings. And it hurts when they arent true. You will get your bfp when you are meant to and not cause a reading says so hun.xx


your so right hun thats why i never listen to any of the readings i get that way i dont feel down when it dont happen x


----------



## Minno

MrPhyemma - so sorry to hear about AF being on her way. Damn that witch! I wish she would just bugger off and leave us all alone!
Right, we are going to march on to June cycle and bfps all round. Yes, thats it. I've decided!
xx


----------



## savage1

I'll be trying with you in June ladies, just waiting on the witch so i can get started on Clomid cycle 1..i'm hanging onto that slim change with everything i have right now.

FX everyone, heres hoping for JUNE for all of us who aren't there just yet xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

I hope you are about to get your bfp savage, but if not we will be here for you for your 1st clomid cycle. :hugs:

You tell the universe Minno! I am standing in protest with you! We are gonna have our BFPs thank you very much! And soon!

Baby we have enough heartache as it is. I do get my hopes up a little, but gather my senses after a little while.x

Jennie after having these affects on 50mg I cant imagine what you must feel like! I just hope my dose...and your new one does the trick! x


----------



## Danielle_jone

hey girls, new to the clomid world, wondering if anyone can help me with a couple questions...
1. Do you always go for scans/bloods when taking clomid?
2. Do you guys use OPK's while taking clomid to confirm O, or other methods?
I guess that is it for now, hehe, I go my HSG test fri then get clomid to start after I take the provera again (which i found brutal for light headness and hot flashes!!!) 

Looking forward to joining you guys for this thread! BABYDUST!!


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi Danielle,

It seems to vary on the scan side. I for one am not having a scan, nor did my fs request day 21 bloods. But I have been advised on here to make sure I get a progesterone blood check on cd21 as that is the only way to see if I ov on clomid.

I use OPK's which show the LH surge but are also not proof of ov which is why I temp as well, and so do many girls on here. Progesterone makes your temp go up which shows ov did in fact happen. If there is no ov, no progesterone and no temp rise. GL with the HSG!!! I hope this helps hun.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Danielle_jone said:


> hey girls, new to the clomid world, wondering if anyone can help me with a couple questions...
> 1. Do you always go for scans/bloods when taking clomid?
> 2. Do you guys use OPK's while taking clomid to confirm O, or other methods?
> I guess that is it for now, hehe, I go my HSG test fri then get clomid to start after I take the provera again (which i found brutal for light headness and hot flashes!!!)
> 
> Looking forward to joining you guys for this thread! BABYDUST!!

 
:hi::wave: Danielle_jone: you don't always have to go in for scans/bloods while your on clomids but you can request it. As for me I am on 50mg clomids but I don&#8217;t go in for any bloods or scans. I use opk's to find out my LH surge for ov. I also temp too i do it virginally instead or orally because I find my temps are more stable down there&#8230;odd I know&#8230;

Good luck on your HSG test all the best and here is some :dust:


----------



## MrsSnails

jennievictora said:


> hey ! starting my clomid today let the madnees begin cant say im lookin forward to taking 3 clomid tabs at once taste mingn :/

My first round wasn't bad until the Big O, but at least I finally did though!! Just breathe and ask is this me or the medication!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

Danielle_jone said:


> hey girls, new to the clomid world, wondering if anyone can help me with a couple questions...
> 1. Do you always go for scans/bloods when taking clomid?
> 2. Do you guys use OPK's while taking clomid to confirm O, or other methods?
> I guess that is it for now, hehe, I go my HSG test fri then get clomid to start after I take the provera again (which i found brutal for light headness and hot flashes!!!)
> 
> Looking forward to joining you guys for this thread! BABYDUST!!

First cycle I charted, used opk, had bloods done, thought I had ovulated, got all excited... blood test showed no ov.

2nd round I stopped charting but used opk still and went for a cd12 uss - this showed pathetically small follicles so I knew the cycle was a bust, opk showed n ov. I was horribly depressed all the rest of the cycle and every day just dragged. then af never arrived and I got preg.

So either way rly didnt do it for me. If I was to take clomid again I wouldnt bother using opk, I would just bonk every other day, opk are useful to know when to go for a blood test if thats what you want, as you may need to go up in strength, but personally if your Dr thinks youre on the right strength Id do nothing. It made my cycles 500% harder than it needed to be.


----------



## keepsmiling

well ladies af got me bang on time which is good
im fine about it too x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah thats a good idea thanx hun x


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hi ladies, Well i have FS appointment and i'm hoping he will start me on my Clomid since i have lost a stone and half. 

He is going to be putting me on Progesterone injections. When would i start these? would it be right after OV or once i'm pregnant? 

Having a very low day today thinking this will never happen for us :( xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm bloated today i am going to do opk in a bit kel glad it was bang on time then well the body they drag out of the canal is a old man that's been missing since April x x x


----------



## cranberry987

im not 100% sure about the progesterone, but a friend who had recurrent MC started it after her bfp and so far shes fine - 18w atm.


----------



## caz & bob

i have to as soon as i get a bfp i have to ring my hospital and get my progesterone suppositories xx


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> Danielle_jone said:
> 
> 
> hey girls, new to the clomid world, wondering if anyone can help me with a couple questions...
> 1. Do you always go for scans/bloods when taking clomid?
> 2. Do you guys use OPK's while taking clomid to confirm O, or other methods?
> I guess that is it for now, hehe, I go my HSG test fri then get clomid to start after I take the provera again (which i found brutal for light headness and hot flashes!!!)
> 
> Looking forward to joining you guys for this thread! BABYDUST!!
> 
> 
> :hi::wave: Danielle_jone: you don't always have to go in for scans/bloods while your on clomids but you can request it. As for me I am on 50mg clomids but I dont go in for any bloods or scans. I use opk's to find out my LH surge for ov. I also temp too i do it virginally instead or orally because I find my temps are more stable down thereodd I know
> 
> Good luck on your HSG test all the best and here is some :dust:Click to expand...

im the same way Danielle, i was on 50mg and didnt go for any scans nor blood work.


----------



## snl41296

wanted to share a link of hailey's dance rehersal for her recital the end of june 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHTrmrPzdsQ


----------



## Becci_Boo86

That is so cute! she is such a cute dancer and she is on time too amazing

i love the pink dresses too xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Love it Snl!! how cute are they? The costumes are gorgeous and Hailey certainly knows her moves!


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Beccy Boo, Good Luck at your appointment and hopefully you will be joining us here in the clomid club x


----------



## Becci_Boo86

I hope i will be tomoz :) your all so nice here!! xxx


----------



## daviess3

Hi Beckiboo i used progesterone pessaries cyclogest 200mg twice a day with my last 2 preg unfortunately i am a recurrent miscarryier (Not sure if thats a word lol) I always used progesterone from ov as my gp said its too late if from bfp, so i used it froom 2 days past ov obviously to make sure i def had ov, then at say 14dpo if no bfp then i would stop an wait for af!! Have you tried the pessaries or is he doing injections straight away? xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw snl she is brilliant hun x x x


----------



## tink28

aww thank u Emma, i saw u on someone's friend list on there and recognised u straight away. im so sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: xx


----------



## savage1

Originally Posted by 35_Smiling 
Quote:
Originally Posted by Danielle_jone 
hey girls, new to the clomid world, wondering if anyone can help me with a couple questions...
1. Do you always go for scans/bloods when taking clomid?
2. Do you guys use OPK's while taking clomid to confirm O, or other methods?
I guess that is it for now, hehe, I go my HSG test fri then get clomid to start after I take the provera again (which i found brutal for light headness and hot flashes!!!) 

Looking forward to joining you guys for this thread! BABYDUST!! 


Hi Danielle-Jone.

I am waiting to start my 1st cycle also.

My doctor has recommended i go for bloods on day 3 and day 21, my issue is that all tests indicate i have run out of eggs, the tests i believe will show my hormone levels and the day 21 will show if the clomid has helped. I would imagine the requirement for bloods would depend on what the suspected problems might be?

I have never had any sucess with OPK's and find i get a bit depressed when they come up negative all the time so i will just :sex: every other day and hope for the best.

I've been reading about " preseed" on here alot though i might look into that? 

Good luck to you though :dust:


----------



## snl41296

morning girls :hi: hope u all are well. can someone look at my chart for me and let me know the day I ovulated? i just started temping again and I forgot how it goes. I still didnt get a coverline either yet :shrug:


----------



## keepsmiling

hiii i gave up on temping a looooong time ago now lol x


----------



## baby.wishing

Snl I would say cd17 hun good luck x x


----------



## snl41296

keepsmiling said:


> hiii i gave up on temping a looooong time ago now lol x

I gave it up as well but since we went to the FS last week he wanted to start me on temping again b/c I may have a LPD


----------



## keepsmiling

Ohh I c
I thort I did but my lp is between 12-14 so I dnt x


----------



## daviess3

Oh snl just watched hayleighs dance that is the cutest!! Gorgeous just gorgeous xx


----------



## redberry

Blimey! It's hard work keeping track of all this chat! I've just checked all the way back to my first (and only) post here and noticed a message to me from 35_smiling - sorry I didn't reply and thanks for the encouragement!

I keep seeing the same names, but I can't remember who's had what happen to them at all!

To those of you who stopped temping - why did you? I've just started this month, to see if I can understand my irregular cycles.

I stopped Clomid after 3 cycles, because my new GP said he couldn't prescribe it, and when I spoke to my new gynae, she told me to come in for an appt with her before continuing, so I'm not on anything this cycle, but I want to try 150mg, just in case, so I'm going to ask for it at my appt on 20th.

Baby dust to you all!


----------



## keepsmiling

im on 150 and have ovf each cycle iv been on it and got af bang on time x


----------



## Becci_Boo86

hi ladies well i wont be here for a few more months yet. FS said he wants another stone to 2 stone off me :( 

he said he wants my bmi below 30 :(

i'm so crushed its like he keeps saying one thing then doing another!!

i feel like poo but i will do it!!

next appointment is the 2nd Septmeber but if i get weight off before then i can go bk before. it does mean we can ttc naturally so we can do tht until then. the clomid is to help me OV so we will see

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday wooppp been the gym took the dogs the field now i am chilling for a hour before i go and soak some sun up because it lovely her today x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

its lovely here too but im havin a chill out day and stil in my pjs haha x


----------



## caz & bob

wish i was hun haha x x x


----------



## CJSG1977

Hey girls, how are we all?

Hailey is such a little cutie and they look gorgeous in their outfits! Makes me want to have a little go so much, but I would be happy with either.x

I havent been temping but not lately. I need to try pick it up this month. It is a good way to pinpoint when ov happened and that it did in fact happen.

Dr's are always saying one thing and doing something else... I had depression after my 5th loss and my gp wouldnt let me continue my fertility treatment and I went on to have a 6th loss! I blame them for so much! I was depressed because I had mc and they couldnt understand the only thing that would make me feel better was to continue my treatment. I waited another year and a half to get back to a specialist. Good luck with trying naturally! I hope it gives you a nice sticky bfp.

Clomid is making me forget who said what so please excuse the way I have replied!xx

Hi Caz! It is a Beautiful day! Cant believe its meant to be like this all weekend and I am working day and night for all of it.

Last day of clomid today. Symptoms have been different everyday. The twinges are more frequent and more painful each day. So I am assuming this is 'doing' something. I cant wait to start using the opks to see what they look like. I never get a dark dark line....


----------



## keepsmiling

i hate bein on clomid somtimes cos my memory goes too x


----------



## CJSG1977

Its weird I forget things within seconds and takes me a bit of time to get myself together. Horrid.


----------



## hockey24

Just got the doctor to call me in chlomid so I'm joining your club! I hope it works - though some of the side affects have me a bit worried. However, its worth it if I can get a BFP!! :0)


----------



## jennievictora

urggh iv been feeling sick on n of all day think its a side effect of the clomid :( does anyone find they feel bit spaced out when they take it? x


----------



## caz & bob

i cant stop eating lollys x x x


----------



## laura_2010

can I ask how long you have to wait untill doc's will prescribe clomid? Iv been ttc since Nov after mmc x


----------



## caz & bob

my doc didn't give me my clomid i had to be sent to a fertility specialist hun but i no some docs do give it you i didnt wait long for my clomid has 1st ap and when back and got my clomid x x x


----------



## savage1

Hi,

I got Clomid from the fertility clinic also. I was referred by my doctor after 1 year of trying naturally with no sucess. Then I had tests at the clinic for a further 6 months before being given Clomid last month.

I am 37 though i think they refer you quicker if your over 35? :winkwink:


----------



## CJSG1977

No real sickness for me. Thirst, dry mouth, headaches, cold sweats! twinges, and tonight I want to KILL EVERYONE LOL! But that eased off about half hour ago LOL!


----------



## snl41296

Projest cream anyone try this?


----------



## Camille85

*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all i have been shopping going in the yard soaking up some sun in a min hope the weather is her to stay woopp x x x


----------



## baby.wishing

Hi everyone lovely weather today out in the garden with the little ones soaking up some sun AFM I thought I was 2dpo but ff is saying 3dpo I don't know if that's right I guess I'll just have to wait and see x x


----------



## redberry

I must be very lucky. I don't get any symptoms on Clomid except mild abdominal cramps. It seems different people react very differently to it.

Laura, I think they'll put you on Clomid once they've done the basic tests to see what the problem might be - blood tests, sperm analysis, HSG/lap and dye and ultrasound. In my case, I had ovarian drilling done at the same time as my lap and dye, so they gave me 6 months with that, but then they put me straight on Clomid when I hadn't got pregnant.


----------



## CJSG1977

GL Camille!!!

Even though I have noticed symptoms they havent been too bad. I had all kinds of pictures in my head of what I was going to be like! I have a stinking cold, but I'm sure thats just unlucky LOL!

Start SMEP tomorrow, even if I am ill :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

snl41296 said:


> Projest cream anyone try this?

never tried it hun but heard of it on her x x


----------



## caz & bob

good luck cj hun the symptom i have had this time round really bad hot flushes x x x


----------



## CJSG1977

I had the hot flushes but they faded as each day went on. I have watery cm today and FF has put that as the start of my fertile days :happydance: SO it looks like I will be cooking on gas for SMEP! GL Caz hunni!!! What CD are you now?


----------



## jennievictora

last day of clomid tmz :) just praying i ovulate this time :)


----------



## purplesparkle

hi all i'm a newbie. On my 3rd cycle of clomid really hope it works this time hate the side effects


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi purplesparkle, welcome aboard the clomid crazy train. Hope it's third time lucky for you hun.x

Fingers crossed for O jennievictora x

Hope everyone else is okay. Cd1 for me again, so blooming frustrating, losing all hope now. x


----------



## caz & bob

CJSG1977 said:


> I had the hot flushes but they faded as each day went on. I have watery cm today and FF has put that as the start of my fertile days :happydance: SO it looks like I will be cooking on gas for SMEP! GL Caz hunni!!! What CD are you now?

cd12 hun x x x


----------



## purplesparkle

Thanks mrphyemma


----------



## caz & bob

girls a little lad has been run over near us and a man feather down the man is pissed and drove in to the car on his bike and the little lad was running in and out of the road x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Caz, how awful, I hope they will both be okay, do let us know x


----------



## caz & bob

i will hun i cant believe it a dog has been run over as well x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Flipping Heck, I'm not coming down your street! :)


----------



## caz & bob

its not in my street hun it near the main road just 2 minutes near me haha x x x


----------



## daviess3

My godnesss caz bloody nightmare!! Scares the life out of me an I dont even have kids yet!! But I have a dog so that counts in my eyes!!... I hope there ok! An were cycle buddy's caz I'm cd13 now!! Been doing ic ov tests an no signs yet!! But had period lke cramps yesterday xx


----------



## Camille85

***Baby Dust To All***


----------



## Red sox gal

Hi ladies, would like to join the clomid club. Took my first 50mg dose today and excited, but don't want to set myself up for disappointment. Would love any advice anyone has, especially in regards to side effects. Has anyone else experienced nausea, could even hold down dinner. On the bright side, if im nauseous all the time I'll slim down a lil lol. Wishing everyone baby dust.


----------



## jennievictora

hiya i had sickness but wasnt actully sick good luck with clomid x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl the hope your all well afm doing a Sunday dinner chicken yumm yummm starving the boy who got ran over is 3 hes ok they have done a head scan on him hes fine just has swollen legs they was coming back from the shop and they let him walk and he just ran out in the road but in my eyes you don't let a 3 year old run near a main road he should of been on rains are something x x x


----------



## beanhunter

Hi all
Another new girl. CD8 today having taking 100mg day 2-6. Noticed my BBT is way higher than normal (at the level post ovulation normally) - is this cos of the clomid?
Thanks


----------



## snl41296

:hi: caz and emma and all you other wonderful girls. Hope everyone is well. 
AFM~ I am on CD 21 I had to go for my blood work yesterday CD20 I was fine getting it then when I got into the car I felt faintish :rofl: my DH said omg u are too much LOL I said they took like 10 viles of blood from me LOL but after I put my head near my knees i was feeling better. I am in my 2ww. It went rather fast I guess. I also got Projest cream My friend used it for her 2nd child and said its for progestrone. 1/4 tbs under ur arm, or belly, or behind your leg. I will start that next cycle. 
Also my temps are all over the place this cycle :shrug: I guess It's gotta know my body again since I have not temped in ages. feel free to check it out. I am taking B6 although for the LP phase to make it back to normal. lets see what happens. DH has to go this week for the S/A I am thinking Wed since we :sex: yesterday. It has to be 2-4 days without anything so that will be day 4. and thats about it girls. Hope everyone had a nice weekend. :flower:


----------



## snl41296

beanhunter said:


> Hi all
> Another new girl. CD8 today having taking 100mg day 2-6. Noticed my BBT is way higher than normal (at the level post ovulation normally) - is this cos of the clomid?
> Thanks

:hi: I love new people t the group welcome


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi bean, hi red! Welcome! My symptoms weren't too bad. Thirsty, dry mouth, bit moody and some twinges. That was it! GL!

I'm cd8. Started opks yesterday and today the line is already getting darker :happydance: So think ov will be end of the week. Smep starts today even though I have a stinking cold!

GL Snl. I hope this is your month hun.x


----------



## cranberry987

The good thing about having a cold while ttc is that you can take that cough mixture which helps with EWCM! Also, much better than DH having a cold, we can at least mostly just lie there if we cant be arsed :haha:

GL with it :)


----------



## Anxiously

Hi there, clomid newbie here. Had my 3rd dose of the 1st cycle today (50mg), and I'm feeling weird twitches / pulling effects on the lower left side of my tummy. Wonder if that's just bloating caused by the medication? Also had UTI this afternoon, on antibiotics now, I hope that's not going to affect the clomid cycle :( 

Doesn't seem like a good start...hoping for the best when I go for the u/s in 7 days' time.


----------



## Camille85

*


----------



## CJSG1977

:rofl: Cranberry! That's exactly what I have been doing with the cough mixture. Not the lying there bit although that might happen later :haha: How are you hun?

Anxiously I have had twinges too. It's nothing to worry about. And the doc wouldn't give them if it would affect the clomid. So don't worry yourself! I think the twinges are a good sign. My opks are already showing lines and getting darker. GL!


----------



## cranberry987

Im good thanks, tucked up on the sofa with a terrible film on the tv - 'i am number 4' so far its like twilight but its keeping me occupied. also have a stinking cold and my cats are going nuts as ive been away for the weekend and they want attention :)


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hello Everyone! 

I had attended a good serivce at my God's house on topic "The Powerful Covenant of Family". Returning to the Lord is wonderful!

After church I went to my husbands office so we can go out to lunch...I walked into my husbands office to see this....not sure what to think...lol...but had to take a photo and share it....My husband said she (my baby girl yorkie Shelldenae') was excited that I returned to church...:haha: I am thinking otherwise:haha:




My baby girl sporting her army dress


----------



## cranberry987

Next weeks raffle? :D


----------



## CJSG1977

Cranberry I have been curled up on the sofa too watching rubbish tv. Waiting for hubby to finish work at 11.... Bored lol.


----------



## jennievictora

hiya i took my last clomid for this month today when should i start using ovulation tests? x


----------



## redberry

jennievictora said:



> hiya i took my last clomid for this month today when should i start using ovulation tests? x

Difficult to say. I've only used them once. I bought a pack of 20 and started straight after the Clomid. My PCOS meant that I had 3 LH surges, and then a progesterone blood test showed I hadn't ovulated. 

If I were you, I'd start as soon as possible. Otherwise, if you imagine the earliest you'd ovulate on a 28 day cycle is about day 14, start testing on about day 11 or 12, just to be sure.

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

I stopped clomid Friday and used my 1st test yesterday. Today my lines are already getting darker. So start as soon as you like. GL hun.


----------



## jennievictora

Thank-you goin start tmz orderd loads so Im stocked up LOL x


----------



## CJSG1977

No probs hun. I look forward to hearing how you get on.


----------



## Camille85

*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all afm waiting for a nice line on a opk hope i get 1 today x x x


----------



## jennievictora

when is the best time do an ovulation test morning or afternoon or either ? x


----------



## keepsmiling

i always do mine about 2pm.
i think its between 12 and 6 
dnt use fmu


i just got a call and my nxt fs app is july 20th!! yay


----------



## snl41296

jennievictora said:


> when is the best time do an ovulation test morning or afternoon or either ? x

i take mine between 11am and 2pm then at night again at like 9ish


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh yuh i do another in the eving too,, just incase lol


----------



## Anxiously

Hey ladies, anyone of you taking clomid but are already ovulating regularly, like I am? I was reading some really scary posts where clomid actually reversed the regular ovulation and this lady ended not ovulating at all, and her menstrual cycle went from clockwork of 28 days to >40 days!

I think I'm stressing myself out. Or could it be the clomid-induced hormones? :help: How I wish tomorrow's my u/s already! Is CD12 the norm for mid-cycle scan??? 

So sorry for babbling! Think I need some :sleep:


----------



## lauraclili

I'm on Clomid even though all signs point to the fact that I ovulate on my own. Apparently, it's supposed to improve egg quality. I'm still hopeful! 

I try not to think too much about the side-effects. Clomid does have a lot of them but I do think that there are horror stories out there for any drug and it probably won't do you any favours to try and find them all! I know I've avoided looking!!! 

I had my first mid-cycle u/s on day 12 although I'm going to be later next month (assuming I don't get my BFP) as it was too early for me. It depends on your cycle length. Mine is 30 days rather than 28 so that would explain it! 

xcxx


----------



## cranberry987

My USS was cd12 even tho I knew I would ovulate later, the Dr was obsessed with CD12 testing. If the results arent quite what youre hoping and you know you OV later than CD14, I wouldnt read too much into things.

Also a friend was just on clomid even tho she ovulated, shes older so I suppose took it to improve egg quality. Got preg first cycle after ttc around 18m naturally.


----------



## caz & bob

morning :hi: girls just took the son school now just waiting to go the gym hope my opks are even darker today so i can start the :sex: marathon ha 4 days in a row wooppp x x x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hi ladies got some great news! No...i am not pregnant but my son just called me and said he has passed all his finals at Cedarbridge Academy (its a high school in Bermuda) and has made it on the Graduation List! :wohoo: :yipee: i am so excited for him. He wants to take up Plumbing Technology in the fall at the Bermuda College. 

My baby isn't a baby anymore:cry:

he is 18 and I am 36 yes difference is 17yrs apart we grow up together lol:haha: now my baby is becoming a young men soon to be in College.:happydance:


----------



## daviess3

Hi girls got my appointment with my consultant tommorow really scared!! Will just have to see how it goes!! Obviously not on clomid this cycle! An gues what I had ewcm yesterday first time ever!! An I'm working away!! I'm home to
An dtd the day before so hopefully should b covered!! Do you get ewcm the day of ov or day before etc?? X


----------



## 35_Smiling

daviess3 said:


> Hi girls got my appointment with my consultant tommorow really scared!! Will just have to see how it goes!! Obviously not on clomid this cycle! An gues what I had ewcm yesterday first time ever!! An I'm working away!! I'm home to
> An dtd the day before so hopefully should b covered!! Do you get ewcm the day of ov or day before etc?? X

congrats on your appointment tomorrow! Don't worry we will all be there in spirit!:flower: i ususally get mine the day before and on so it sounds like your on the mark! Good luck hun:hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya

Good luck with the appt tmw, hope it goes well :)


----------



## caz & bob

35 aw how good hun for your son passing the exams wooppp davies goodluck hun x x x


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Hi girls got my appointment with my consultant tommorow really scared!! Will just have to see how it goes!! Obviously not on clomid this cycle! An gues what I had ewcm yesterday first time ever!! An I'm working away!! I'm home to
> An dtd the day before so hopefully should b covered!! Do you get ewcm the day of ov or day before etc?? X

good luck hun


----------



## snl41296

thats awesome chrystie <3 congrats to your son


----------



## mrphyemma

Congrats to your son 35 smiling! I know all too well how you feel, my eldest son is 16, nearly 17 and also goes to college. It makes me feel very old!!

Good Luck at your appt Davies hun, ewcm usually appears a few (2-3) days before O for me. x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good afm sex again tonight i left my soft cup in last night woopp and we both love the conceive plus been the gym not done much why i have o x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck catching the eggy/ies Caz, sounds like you've been having fun trying! ;)

Saw the gynae on Monday and he has now discharged me saying there is nothing more (on the nhs) that they can do for me. He said there is no reason I shouldn't conceive. I guess I'm on my own now. 6 more cycles on the clomid and then I'm out unless my body miraculously starts ovulating again! x


----------



## caz & bob

good luck emma hun fx for you we will get there got a nice line on my opk really dark woopppp the pic is blurry my cam is rubbish x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0205.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jennievictora

is that positive caz and bob as iv just done one had my first positive i think x


----------



## mrphyemma

If the lines are the same colour or the test line is darker than the control line it is classed as positive jennievictora. Good Luck x


----------



## jennievictora

thank you my test line is defo darker than control line yay how many days should i bd for as i want catch that egg :)


----------



## mrphyemma

You could ovulate today, tomorrow or then next day so I would keep going until the weekend to be sure you've got it covered. x


----------



## jennievictora

ok thank you hun oh goin be knackred lol


----------



## purplesparkle

had my last clomid pill on cycle 3 yesterday so lot's of bding for me next few days hopefully this will be the month for me fingers crossed. Used preseed this morning before hopefully that will help too.


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun my line is the same color as the control line hun my camera is rubbish hun x x x


----------



## Anxiously

purplesparkle said:


> had my last clomid pill on cycle 3 yesterday so lot's of bding for me next few days hopefully this will be the month for me fingers crossed. Used preseed this morning before hopefully that will help too.

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## purplesparkle

Thanks Anxiously

how are u getting on?


----------



## jennievictora

ony thing im worried about is my 21 day blood test isnt till week after next if i ovulate this week wil they still be able to see that in my blood x


----------



## daviess3

Hi girls had my appointment, basically he said keep trying ur young! All my results are normal! The only thing he will recommend is aspirin an progesterone that I have done twice now! He said he could recommend clexane an injectable from as soon as we see a heartbeat, as with my first mc there was a hb that then stopped that's usually to do with sticky blood so I could try clexane if I wanted to or I can just wait an see if it happens again!! Erh no I think I will try the clexane! Think I may b the sane as you em I get ewcm few days before! Not sure if I ov last nit but had stomach cramps but that could of been trapped wind! But ov tests seem to b same sort of strength! Will see if they get darker! Crap tests off the Internet they have a blue end instead of normal green ones! They seem harder to read! I'm gonna dtd tonight! He didn't seem to think it was anything to do with clomid so that's good news!! Xx


----------



## keepsmiling

afternoon ladies
hope ur all ok
well afm af has gone!! yay
so bak to the fun prt x


----------



## cranberry987

jennievictora said:


> ony thing im worried about is my 21 day blood test isnt till week after next if i ovulate this week wil they still be able to see that in my blood x

You need to rebook your blood test to have it as close to 7 dpo as possible. It works like a bellcurve and 7dpo youll be at your highest level. If you have it too late theyll think that the max of the progesterone peak was lower, when really it was on the way down.


----------



## 35_Smiling

daviess3 said:


> Hi girls had my appointment, basically he said keep trying ur young! All my results are normal! The only thing he will recommend is aspirin an progesterone that I have done twice now! He said he could recommend clexane an injectable from as soon as we see a heartbeat, as with my first mc there was a hb that then stopped that's usually to do with sticky blood so I could try clexane if I wanted to or I can just wait an see if it happens again!! Erh no I think I will try the clexane! Think I may b the sane as you em I get ewcm few days before! Not sure if I ov last nit but had stomach cramps but that could of been trapped wind! But ov tests seem to b same sort of strength! Will see if they get darker! Crap tests off the Internet they have a blue end instead of normal green ones! They seem harder to read! I'm gonna dtd tonight! He didn't seem to think it was anything to do with clomid so that's good news!! Xx

:hi::wave: hun i am glad all went well at the fs. Good luck and get your :sex: on! :dust:


----------



## jennievictora

thank you what does 7dpo mean im going ring hospital tmz :) i got my positive ovulation test today x


----------



## cranberry987

7 days past ovulation. or as close to as you can get.


----------



## jennievictora

ok thank you x


----------



## CJSG1977

Congrats to your son 35 Smiling!!

Great lines Caz!!! Get BD!!! GL hun!!

And Jennie! GL hun!!!

I am at a loss. In tears almost. My opks are Neg Neg Neg Neg!! I am CD11 and I usually ov CD14. So my opks are usually darker now. But NOTHING!!! So faint I am struggling to see it! I am heartbroken. What CD are you all to be getting pos??? I normally do now!!! I am not going to friggin ov! I am so scared that clomid has messed me right up now! :cry: Sorry I am just devastated right now.


----------



## beanhunter

Oh that's rubbish hon. I'm not an opk kind of a girl but I'm cd11 and don't think it's happened for me yet either. Remember we're not out til :witch: arrives though. Sending you a big :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Thank you bean!!!xx I hate this as although I havent had a bfp in a while, I have always known by opks that ov was bang mid cycle and from a scan. And now.... nothing. But I FEEL like I am gonna ov today or tomorrow! Just doesnt make sense to me.

GL hunni! We will be in the 2ww together hopefully!! Keep me posted.


----------



## beanhunter

I don't have a clue what is going on with me! Temp still down but bit sure I was Oing before clomid anyway as hadn't started temping. What do you make of my chart? I've never had a bfp so hope it'll happen one day. In fact I've never even had so much as an evap!


----------



## CJSG1977

I would say that when your temp goes up it means ov has happened. You are having a dip right now which would suggest ov is gonna happen, or happening! Soon! I will keep an eye on your chart!!! But they say when you have a rise after a dip...ov has usually happened then.

I was O'ing before clomid...now this is screwing everything up! The wonder drug! How not to ovulate. Damn meds!


----------



## beanhunter

Hmm. Dunno if it's a dip or if the clomid made it higher. Last month was about 36.3 all month. Feeling so fed up of it all. :cry:


----------



## cranberry987

Clomid can make you ov early. Might be that you've already ovulated? Or it can alter your cycle completely and you might have a super short surge. Some women have a 6 hr surge so unless you test every 4 hrs you'd miss it.


----------



## savage1

Hi Ladies,

Just touching base, still waiting for AF:witch: to arrive so i can start my first Clomid cycle, i have been taking note of all the side effects your all suffering.

MrphyEmma, just wanted to say good luck for the next 6 months flying solo as it were, empathise completely.:hugs:

I suffer quite nasty migraines even without Clomid, is anyone else a migraine sufferer and does Clomid make them worse or more frequent?


----------



## CJSG1977

Savage I am a migraine sufferer and tbh I just had an uncomfortable headache. It didnt trigger a migraine. And you may have no symptoms with any luck. GL hun!

Cranberry I am still on so much pain that I think ov is about to happen...which judging by the test I had 2 days ago...ov could be tonight.... maybe I did have a really short surge?? I hope so!

I hope it happens bean hun!


----------



## savage1

Thanks CGSG,

Maybe you just had a duff OPK and missed it on this occasion? I'd trust your body more than a stick? FX:-k 

Keep your chin up hon :hugs:


----------



## beanhunter

I had 24hrs of a bad headache but not migraine like and then nothing since.


----------



## CJSG1977

I had the same yesterday? Ive never had a test that was all pink! Twice lol. I cant have missed it. OV happens 5 to 10 days after clomid stops. So that is from today and the next 5 days.... so I HOPE its today!


----------



## savage1

Oh I see, Ill Keep my FXed for you then, let us know when you can.:dust:


----------



## CJSG1977

I will have cd21 bloods....hopefully that will show that I have ov! If not then I hope for next month! I already feel I am out this month! How daft is that! I am just going to enjoy being close with my hubby! That is enough for me right now!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: not going the gym so going to do a yoga dvd instead then take my dogs for a long walk my lower abdomen is sore today think i am about to pop a nice big egg out i hope wwwooooopppp x x x


----------



## jennievictora

hiya just done an ovulation test it was negative today is this normal after a positive one yesterday x


----------



## keepsmiling

yh def can be nornal
i normally just get 1 pos then neg the next day x


----------



## jennievictora

ah phew was really paniking thank you x


----------



## keepsmiling

i normally get a pos about lunch time and tea time then neg the next day so i think its normal,. it also depends when u catch the lh surge x


----------



## Anxiously

purplesparkle said:


> Thanks Anxiously
> 
> how are u getting on?

I'm just at CD8 today, going for ultrasound in 4 days' time. Did an OPK today, negative. I guess it's still too early, but I'm just hoping the line gets darker day by day!


----------



## CJSG1977

Perfectly normal Jennie! OV should be anytime now till 48 hours time. GL!!

Anxiously that is quite early. I started that early and had faint lines...but now I have nothing...and no positive so I have no idea. GL with the u/s.x

I had bad ov pains yesterday and have some mild ones today even though my opks are STILL stark white almost! :shrug: I really give up!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Well usually I would have my period by now but I guess with my last loss my cycle has changed...:growlmad: Arggg 

OR I wonder after taking the clomids again has pushed my cycle down five more days when i first had taken it last year. sighhh 

I will just have to wait...i have no idea why i am mad lol must be my hormones kicking in lol :haha:

also, my temps has dropped below the cover line so i guess it must be coming soon.:growlmad:


----------



## keepsmiling

Maybe af is passing by ur house Hun x


----------



## jennievictora

thank you did the bd last night going do it tonight 2 should we do it tmz or leave it tmz to let the spermies build up ? x


----------



## cranberry987

If youve no sperm issues (low count etc) then dtd every day is fine I think. Every other day is probably enough tho. If youve low sperm count then every 2-3 I think is the advice so it doesnt get too diluted.


----------



## CJSG1977

Yep I am with cranberry on that advice!


----------



## keepsmiling

We've got low morph issues so bd every other day x


----------



## jennievictora

his sperm sample came back as normal :) x


----------



## cranberry987

Hop on then I reckon!


----------



## caz & bob

ever day then for you jenn woopp have fun i have day off tomoz x x x


----------



## jennievictora

cranberry987 said:


> Hop on then I reckon!

this made me :rofl: x


----------



## jennievictora

ok thanx guys everday for me im getting v mid cramps all day i hope its my eggy on the way out :) x


----------



## redberry

cranberry987 said:


> If youve no sperm issues (low count etc) then dtd every day is fine I think. Every other day is probably enough tho. If youve low sperm count then every 2-3 I think is the advice so it doesnt get too diluted.

I read on the BBC the other day that research shows that :sex: every day reduces the amount of DNA damage to sperm, improving sperm quality! 

https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/8125934.stm


----------



## jennievictora

ooh thats intresting iv just heard back of my doc bout blood test she said i shoud have it done day 17-18 of my cycle i think im day 11 now x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday wooppp i have been the gym round the field with the dogs now chilling don't no if to have sex again or what but think i o yesterday my opks wasn't as dark x x x


----------



## snl41296

morning everyone I have not been on in about 3 days or so. I am CD 26 and AF is due the 13th. I have no hope that I am PG. My blood work came back great the FS said. we go back next friday to discuess further things. My chart is way off :wacko: anyone want to try to guess whats going on and when should I over ride my ovulation or let it be and show the FS next friday?


----------



## snl41296

hi Caz how old is ur son? i just saw the pic of him and he is so cute <3


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi snl, I'm no expert but going by the temp dip and the ewcm and the last + opk I would guess you ovulated on Cd16?? which would make you 10dpo. I wouldn't count yourself out until the fat lady sings as I see you got some BDing in around that time. good luck x


----------



## caz & bob

snl41296 said:


> hi Caz how old is ur son? i just saw the pic of him and he is so cute <3

hiya hun hes 11 growning so quick need anothere bby ha x x x


----------



## baby.wishing

hi girls hope everyone is ok just a quick question for you if anyone can answer i have never got a evap on a hpt before so how is this one so bad and it was there within the time limit of 5 minutes x x
 



Attached Files:







hpt.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## caz & bob

don't look like a evap hun evaps are not normally pink there gray hun fx its your bfp x x x


----------



## snl41296

thats not evap congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snl41296

caz & bob said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> hi Caz how old is ur son? i just saw the pic of him and he is so cute <3
> 
> hiya hun hes 11 growning so quick need anothere bby ha x x xClick to expand...

yea i hear ya hailey is 4 yrs old asking =/ breaks my heart


----------



## keepsmiling

well thats no evap huni
uv got a baby growing there x


----------



## snl41296

baby.wishing said:


> hi girls hope everyone is ok just a quick question for you if anyone can answer i have never got a evap on a hpt before so how is this one so bad and it was there within the time limit of 5 minutes x x

how long have u been trying


----------



## CJSG1977

Baby.Wishing that is no evap!!!!! They defo are not pink! And its too dark! There be a bun in your oven :haha: Hope this is your bfp!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh and my opks have started getting darker again!!! :happydance: I have had ov pains for 3 solid days now! So I hope to get a pos tomorrow! But I think this is gonna be a quick surge as it was stark white yesterday! And nearly equal to control line today! We have dtd days 9, 11, 12 (twice) and will be today! And to think I wasnt going to test after today as I had given up hope!


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations baby.wishing looks like you got yourself a beautiful BFP there! xx


----------



## cranberry987

Ooh. Congrats!


----------



## baby.wishing

snl41296 said:


> baby.wishing said:
> 
> 
> hi girls hope everyone is ok just a quick question for you if anyone can answer i have never got a evap on a hpt before so how is this one so bad and it was there within the time limit of 5 minutes x x
> 
> how long have u been tryingClick to expand...

Hi Hun I've been trying now 17 months x x


----------



## CJSG1977

I know it sounds awful but I wish it had been 17 months for me... although that is a terribly long wait! Its been 3 and half years for me :cry: Hope this clomid works! By the ov pain its done something! Really pleased you got your bfp hun! And on a natural cycle too! :happydance: Your body letting you know that it can do it by itself! And that line is dark for 9DPO! Could be cooking twins :haha:


----------



## snl41296

well got a call from my FS today saying this cycle i did NOT ovulate and my Progesterone levels were very very low =*( I am just in shock. I cried hysterical and just cant imagine my life with 1 child. yes its selfish of me but never in my dreams did I ever think this would happen. not sure whats next my head is a mess :cry::cry:


----------



## daviess3

Snl Hun I'm sorry, maybe they need to up ur dosage or look at other ways?? Hugs to u xx banywishing congrats hun looks very good to me!! 
I'm in limbo land! Been using crappy ov tests that never got dark dark I'm cd 19 so have def ov but can't work out when!! Dtd a couple of tines but not every other day as I was away with work!! Meant to say does anyone hear from Lisa? How's her baby? An other Lisa an smile? Are they preg? Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## lisaf

daviess3 said:


> Snl Hun I'm sorry, maybe they need to up ur dosage or look at other ways?? Hugs to u xx banywishing congrats hun looks very good to me!!
> I'm in limbo land! Been using crappy ov tests that never got dark dark I'm cd 19 so have def ov but can't work out when!! Dtd a couple of tines but not every other day as I was away with work!! Meant to say does anyone hear from Lisa? How's her baby? An other Lisa an smile? Are they preg? Hope everyone else is good xx

I still keep tabs on you girls! Baby is keeping me too busy to type much these days... honestly, sleep while you can girls!!


----------



## Anxiously

baby.wishing said:


> hi girls hope everyone is ok just a quick question for you if anyone can answer i have never got a evap on a hpt before so how is this one so bad and it was there within the time limit of 5 minutes x x

Congrats baby! I hope more of us will be posting the same pics soon! :dust:


----------



## Princess Lou

Been trying now for almost three years, on month four for clomid.


----------



## savage1

Congratulations Baby wishing !!:thumbup:

AF might be due 13th for me ( not holding my breath theres no pattern to when AF catches up with me) then i'll start my first round of Clomid, lets hope we all get as lucky as Baby Wishing.

Its great to see someone having good news. 

:lol:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well snl sorry hun afm been food shopping came back took my son fishing it was brill he court loads just come back oh has gone for a run and then off to the chinese when hes back 2 dpo for me woopp x x x


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm sorry Snl!! :hugs: Typically they say that higher doses in clomid dont always work once you are on 100mg. But I guess thats a start! I'm assuming the next step is the IVF clinic? You will get the help to have your next one hun! And I know its tough but if worse comes to worsed you do have a beautiful daughter. Dont think this is over for you yet! It isnt! :hugs:

Hi Princess Lou! I have been trying 3 and a half years and just on my 1st round of clomid. I hope you get a sticky bfp soon. Are you ovulating??

:hi: Lisa! Congrats! And noted :haha:

Savage I hope you get your bfp on this natural cycle. When will you test??

AFM I had a darker opk yesterday and have to go get some more in a min. I am still SHOW so I am still dtd every day on these days. Still getting ov pains too, just not as bad. I am hoping todays is neg which means my surge was last night or this morning. Then I have 2-3 more days and in 2ww!


----------



## TorriLee

Good Morning! i am 2 dpo, had a trigger shot but my cm just wasnt what it was suppose to look like. not egg white and strechy. did i o? has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## CJSG1977

If you had watery cm thats still ok hun. I rarely get ewcm. But I still o. Some people only get creamy cm and still o too. Its not linked to o'ing as such. More environmental :haha: Robutissin or mucinex help with cm. I dont use evening primrose or green tea while on clomid as it boosts eostrogen...and clomid blocks signal to make your body produce more.


----------



## caz & bob

torrielee looks like your with me on this cycle hun i am 2 dpo woopppp x x x


----------



## TorriLee

dh and i have been ttc for 5 yrs. this is my second cycle on clomid and trigger shot. first cycle had 2 follies and this cycle 4. finger crossed this will be the month! 

much baby dust to you!


----------



## caz & bob

i have been ttc just over 5 years hun x x x


----------



## CJSG1977

Bless you Torrie! Its a long road isnt it! I tried for 2 years with my ex as well, and hubby and I were NTNP for 6 months as well. I hate that this journey is the way it is for many of us! GL this cycle! Will be watching you and Caz!

Today my opk is lighter so as I guessed my surge happened last night or this morning. So ov has either happened or is about too, so :sex: here I come LOL! God I could be in the 2ww tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## TorriLee

much baby dust and luck to you too! \\:D/ the 2ww is the worst!


----------



## caz & bob

goodluck all us in 2ww wooopppp we will all be testing round about same time x x x


----------



## TorriLee

fingers crossed for you caz & CJSG1977!!!!!! will be watch both of your updates!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck Caz, CJ and TorriLee, lets hope for a trio of BFP's in 2 weeks time x


----------



## laura_2010

Hi,
Do you only start clomid when AF arrives??


----------



## lauraclili

I think you're told when to take it, but you can only take it once AF arrives. 

I have to take mine on days 2-6 although others take it 3-7. 

x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good well oh on the xbox son gone fishing and i am doing dinner well ff has put my o in woopp 3 dpo x x x


----------



## savage1

reply to CJ:

"Savage I hope you get your bfp on this natural cycle. When will you test??"

I doubt i will bother testing this natural cycle, i have absolutely no symptoms to suggest i'm pregnant. i've been trying naturally for a long time now, apparently i am not ovulating so i have given up hope of conceiving naturally, i'm hoping things will be different with Clomid, just waiting for AF then i can start!;)

Good luck this cycle, gald your OPK worked out in the end :hugs:


Hi Laura:


In response to your question, do you have to wait for AF before taking Clomid?

I was told i had to wait till AF arrived then start taking days 2-6 inclusive. Reading the instructions in the pack, you must not take it if there is a chance that you could already be pregnant, i think it also works as a stimulant to get your follicles ready to release the egg so it makes sense to take it during your AF.

Although compared to the other ladies here, i am no expert, this is my 1st try.

Babydust to everyone :friends::dust:


----------



## beanhunter

Hope I'm about to go into the 2ww too! Think i prob ov'd yesterday as temp started o go up this am and all my pain has disappeared too. Never had pain and a bit of a charting newbie so stalkers and hints gratefully received!


----------



## jennievictora

hmm blood test next fri then have wait a week for results grrrrr i hate waiitng for things lol x


----------



## CJSG1977

Laura have you been prescribed Clomid? They should tell you at the appt, but yes you have to wait for af as the 1st day of your period is CD1 first day of that cycle. Days 2-6 inc, or 3-7 in and some people also do 5-9 inc. But most seem to take it earlier. I took it this cycle cd2-6 and it worked a treat as it looks like I ov today...bang on schedule CD15. I wont know for a couple of days to be sure though, but have had my LH surge. Good Luck!

There are lots of us all testing the same few days :happydance: Could be a flurry of bfps! 

Its all a wait isnt it Jennie! :hugs: Wont be long hun.

Savage I am sorry you are having such a difficult journey hun :hugs: Are you on clomid now then?


----------



## laura_2010

Hi cjsg1977

Well no my doc hasnt gave it me... but a Friend has.. Im willing to try and see what happends Iv been ttc since Early Dec and Had bloods tk that show no ovulation my doc wont do anything for me yet...:shrug: I told him I have clomid and he told me it was up to me I told him id try cd2 - cd6 he didnt say anything...
x


----------



## cranberry987

What dose are you taking? How many months worth do you have. Will your GP monitor you at least if they wont prescribe it?

Do you mean ttc since Dec 2010 or 2009? If its 2010 then give it more time tbh. Even the most normal healthy couple can take a year (Im sure youve heard this before tho). Blood tests can be done on the wrong day and show no ovulation - for example, I ovulate CD19 so if you did my bloods on CD21 it would show nothing.

If youve been ttc over a year most Drs will start investigations. Have you asked why they arent moving things forward? Clomid is quite a harsh drug and not to be taken lightly. It has been implicated in studies on ovarian cancer and all sorts of nasty things so I rly wouldnt take it unless youve been medically assessed as it being appropriate for you.


----------



## CJSG1977

I have advised the same Cranberry! I'm amazed though that lack of ovulation is not being addressed. TTC aside that is something that needs to be corrected!!!! I would be complaining about your gp! This is not on. For them to dismiss and say do what you want with clomid is WRECKLESS!!! As it does link to ovarian cancer...but I was told by my specialist only in rats at the moment. I think soy isoflavones would be best if you want to try something. And then on day 21 of your cycle request a progesterone check to see if it shows ovulation. They cant refuse a blood test. If they do I would be writing a complaint to the NHS Board!

I just noticed you live in Bristol Cranberry! I lived there for 20 years! And had a pub over there temporary till May.


----------



## amethyst77

Hi all,
Can I join?? On Friday, I was prescribed Clomid, to start from my next cycle, whenever that may begin.
Have been ttc for 18 months now, all tests coming back clear, other than the ovulation ones, which can't be pinpointed as my cycles are irregular. Hopefully the clomid will get us our bfp...
x


----------



## cranberry987

Hi Amethyst - hope you dont have to wait too long for cd1 to start the fun fun fun which is clomid! :haha: Fingers x'ed it works for you

CJSG Soy is a good idea, also agnus castus, Evening Primrose Oil and any other natural thing you can get your mitts on.

Also I would chart/use opk to see if youre ovulating on a different day than cd14 - tests are all standardised to an average cycle which tbh no one has. If you dont comply to this average then your results look skewed. If you get ov on a different day then get your bloods done 7 days after that

Been in Bristol 12 years now, we're from Cheltenham and probably going to move back there next year. DH is being made redundant from work (been there 12yrs so the redundancy package isnt exactly terrible ^^) so we thought it was a perfect time to move closer to family. I have panic attacks about being left with a screaming child and no one around to help for 50 miles :haha:


----------



## CJSG1977

All terrific ideas Cranberry! I chart, temp, use opks and before clomid I was on EPO as well. I did get the soy from a lovely lady on here, but then I got clomid or I would be using that now too!

I can understand your fear of being left with a screaming baby and no-one in sight for 50 miles! Will you move back before bubs is born then? I'm curious to ask...why was your bfp a surprise? Did you not expect the clomid to work? And what does PITA mean? Look at me acting like a 4 year old with the 20 questions :rofl: Oh and Tigger ROCKS! I collect the little teddies :haha: Never grow old!


----------



## laura_2010

cranberry987 said:


> What dose are you taking? How many months worth do you have. Will your GP monitor you at least if they wont prescribe it?
> 
> Do you mean ttc since Dec 2010 or 2009? If its 2010 then give it more time tbh. Even the most normal healthy couple can take a year (Im sure youve heard this before tho). Blood tests can be done on the wrong day and show no ovulation - for example, I ovulate CD19 so if you did my bloods on CD21 it would show nothing.
> 
> If youve been ttc over a year most Drs will start investigations. Have you asked why they arent moving things forward? Clomid is quite a harsh drug and not to be taken lightly. It has been implicated in studies on ovarian cancer and all sorts of nasty things so I rly wouldnt take it unless youve been medically assessed as it being appropriate for you.

Hi Cranberry, 
Iv been ttc since 2010 yes ive heard it can tk up to a year... My doc did say they can miss the slurge in cd21 bloods as well... Well I normal see the sme doc but hes been away so will go bk monday/tues and see what happend next with it all..
I would like to go see a gyno privert but dunno how to?? Thanks x


----------



## cranberry987

Dont think we can move back before Xmas tbh, DH doesnt want to commute as it could be a year. Also I cba to sort everything out before then, so will start looking next spring.

Spoiler here just in case youve heard this before/dont wanna/cant be arsed to read it :p


Spoiler
My 2nd cycle I was monitored as in I had an USS at cd12. Follicles were 8mm or something so I basically thought I was out, FS was talking about upping me to 150mg and torturing me with more clomid. 

So all month I was just convinced it was all a waste of time, was horribly depressed mostly from the clomid and ppl falling preg left right and centre when my useless body wasnt cooperating. 

But we DTD anyway, mostly as we already had a dirty weekend away booked over 'OV' time (CD19 ish). My CBFM showed nothing, think I got about 2 days of highs and 18 lows, no peak (they dont often work while on clomid, but as I remember it had shown ov the previous month so I trusted it). Didnt get any ov pains this cycle but I had got them the last two months when I had ovulated, I did get some EWCM, didnt think anything of it tho.

So I wait and wait and get my pre-af symptoms of three days evening sickness followed by two days normal and usually af comes. Was ready to start my new cycle and crack on again. Was due on the Friday and had a bit of spotting, yey af coming. spotting stopped...Started cramping exactly like AF. Grr, its going to be a long cycle, AF teasing me (PITA is pain in the arse).

Spent all weekend trying to lure AF out by drinking pimms, eating brie. theres a post back in march about me wanting to huff paint as pregnant women cant do it :p

I had been doing IC tests and they were all negative. Im on cd35 or so by now. Finally broke and did my FRER and it was bloody positive. Dug the IC out and they were mildly positive too - you wouldnt have known unless you'd known iykwim. Did a billion more tests too and they were all positive. Couldnt believe it as I had just spent over 20 days thinking I wouldnt even ovulate :shrug:


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi amethyst77 and welcome to the clomid club! I hope your stay is short and sweet. x


----------



## cranberry987

I think the best thing to do is to get some ovulation sticks and pee on them daily/twice daily to see if you just ovulate on a different day. You can get a load of them off the internet for like £5. Check amazon etc. You could also temp but thats a bit complicated and can be a bit misleading. Some ppl get on with it well tho, so maybe worth a try. That way you can pinpoint your OV day.

A private FS would probably say the same tbh - give it a year. But your GP can give you a referral/recommendation of someone you could go to if you want to see someone.

Id save the option to take clomid when you have more information about your cycle. No point taking it now and finding out you need to take it different days but not being able to as youve gone past the number of cycles you should have.

Get some soy in ya. Theres a group on here about it and Ive heard its amazing tbh. Im sure i took it in Jan and ovulated 'naturally' then.


----------



## CJSG1977

I did mention in my journal that 14.8 is not a sign of no ov...in fact the opposite :shrug: They say it has to be under 10 to show no ovulation! GP should defo refer!

That really was a surprise BFP!!!!! So this little one is gonna come out asking for pimms and brie then :haha: Nothing is ever black and white is it.

Hi Amethyst! And as Emma said, I hope this is a short visit to clomid club! GL!


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Hun...
Iv also opk-ed frm the start but didnt this cycle... I get pos opk then I shud ovulate 12-12hrs after the pos and I get ewcm but no chnage in temp as I did bbt for a while on ff but no ovulation deceted.. :dohh:
Id rather not tk clomid and carry on ttc but wen I went docs after mmc and told the I was bk to ttc then cheacked bloods and that all was fine then.. I started bbt and noticed not rise in temp.. after pos opk and they sent me for bloods..
Really I wud try soy deffo il read up on it.. thanks hun x


----------



## laura_2010

really deffo last month 14.8 They said... but didnt giveme any numbers this month doc jst wrote No ovulaton... :dohh: 
Id rather pay and see a gyno... but do I have to ask doc who to go to? x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hello everyone and welcome to all the newbees!:happydance: and wow there are alot of you! I wish you all the best and here are some :dust: for you too.

now that this is a new cycle for me i have decided to not go back on clomids this cycle nor the next. i haven't told the fs and probable not tell him anyway. I appear to me that both times i decided to go off clomids i get pregnant so this time lets see if we can do it without the drugs.:shrug::blush:


----------



## laura_2010

Awww Fx for you x :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Good on 35! GL on this natural cycle!


----------



## cranberry987

Have a look on https://www.hfea.gov.uk/ for clinics in your local area. Id speak to them and see if theyre the best place for you to go. Some will only do ivf, some will only do the 'milder' aspects. You can take a referral from your gp which will have info about your history in it, but you dont need one.


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks hun will ahve a good read x


----------



## caz & bob

good luck 35 hun x x x


----------



## 35_Smiling

cranberry987 said:


> Have a look on https://www.hfea.gov.uk/ for clinics in your local area. Id speak to them and see if theyre the best place for you to go. Some will only do ivf, some will only do the 'milder' aspects. You can take a referral from your gp which will have info about your history in it, but you dont need one.

this is interesting....


----------



## cranberry987

It was for Laura.


----------



## jennievictora

hey all just looking for some advice as you know i had my positive ovulation test wed which was cycle day 10 i rang my doc to re arragne my blood tests she said i need to have it done on the 17 or 18 day of my cycle which would be thursday or friday is this right or have i got it wrong x


----------



## cranberry987

Yep that's right. Should get tested 7 days after ov. Gl!


----------



## amethyst77

Hi Jennievictoria,
I saw the consultant on Friday and he said that the blood tests for ov (I assume that's what you're having) are only worthwhile if taken more than 5 days after ovulation- so Thursday-Friday should be fine.
x


----------



## jennievictora

thats great thank you was getting in a right tizz over it lol x


----------



## laura_2010

what does CD7 bloods tell you?


----------



## redberry

CJSG1977 said:


> I did mention in my journal that 14.8 is not a sign of no ov...in fact the opposite :shrug: They say it has to be under 10 to show no ovulation! GP should defo refer!
> 
> 
> When I had my blood tests, no-one seemed to know how to interpret the results, but someone (a doctor, I think), read somewhere that 16-28 is possible ovulation and over 28 is definite. When I had a 17 and a 23 one cycle, the gynae said it looked like I probably hadn't ovulated and I should increase the Clomid dose. Are you saying that I had ovulated after all? Oddly, the one time I had ovulation symptoms, I got 0.5 and 0.6. Odd. :shrug:Click to expand...


----------



## CJSG1977

Wednesday hun!


----------



## lisaf

redberry said:


> CJSG1977 said:
> 
> 
> I did mention in my journal that 14.8 is not a sign of no ov...in fact the opposite :shrug: They say it has to be under 10 to show no ovulation! GP should defo refer!
> 
> When I had my blood tests, no-one seemed to know how to interpret the results, but someone (a doctor, I think), read somewhere that 16-28 is possible ovulation and over 28 is definite. When I had a 17 and a 23 one cycle, the gynae said it looked like I probably hadn't ovulated and I should increase the Clomid dose. Are you saying that I had ovulated after all? Oddly, the one time I had ovulation symptoms, I got 0.5 and 0.6. Odd. :shrug:Click to expand...

levels are measured different in different countries. Which is why CJSG1977 said a 10 was ok...
Doctors look at the numbers differently. Some say that any number under that 'magic' number indicates no ovulation. In reality it means they can't guarantee you ovulated under that number. If you do ovulate but your progesterone doesn't reach 'ideal' levels, then it may lower your chance of successfully implanting. This may mean you don't implant at all, that you implant but have a chemical pregnancy, or in some cases you implant and your body increases progesterone to support the pregnancy and you have no trouble at all.

(I had 'borderline' numbers until I got on the right dose of clomid. I had 2 suspected chemical pregnancies when my numbers were borderline. Once I got the right dose of clomid, my progesterone levels hit normal and I got pregnant)

Borderline or low progesterone levels can be because your follicles don't get big enough to create a strong corpus luteum. If thats the problem, clomid can easily fix this. Good luck! :)


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Ladies lil Q for you... Well yesterday I noticed red blood wen I wiped... and only wen wiping no need for tampon or owt and brown cm ( old blood ) woke up this morn and its n full flow do I class today as CD1 or yesterday? x :flower:


----------



## cranberry987

Today would be cd1


----------



## cranberry987

And blood tests done early in your cycle usually look for fsh to assess egg reserve i think. They sometimes do other ones like testosterone if they think there's an issue there. The tests are usually done cd3 or so. Never heard anyone have it cd7


----------



## SummerLily

Hi ladies , hope you dont mind me joining you over here! 

Im starting my first round of clomid today ! (50mg cd2-6) although im not having any bloods or scans done throughout.. was prescribed it for 6 months with the intention that if it has not happened in the 6 months to go back and see him in month 7 where we would then be refered for assisted conception. Hubbys SA was normal with a slightly reduced number of 'normal forms' and my bloods came back slightly on the low side with regards to ovulation ( i do not ovulate very month) . Is it best to take it this evening ? and when would you suggest starting OPK's?? sorry for the questions !! 

Gl all those still in the clomid making !! xx


----------



## SummerLily

i had the same Q laura. yesterday i had some spotting but last night it got heavy enough to be bright red when wiping and enough to need a pad on so im counting yesterday as cd1? which is right isnt it ? xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

I also have a question for you lovely clomid ladies! 

CD15 yesterday but i have had positive OPKS since cd 13 yesterday i had strong cramps which i thought could have been ovulation pains yesterday (cd15) and since cd11-15 i have had lots of water cm. I thought maybe i ovulated yesterday but i got up today and did another opk and got another strong positive. 

I cant understand why i keep getting so many pos opks! Surely they should be neg by now. DTD from cd13 to 15 so far, i dont no when to stop now, my oh needs a rest!!!!


----------



## cranberry987

Hi. Will try to answer some

Cd 1 is when you wake up with full red flow. So if it starts at night, next day is cd1. 

You can take clomid any time but make sure ita at the same time each day. Some say evening means you sleep through some side effects

They say you can ov as quickly as 5 days after finishing clomid so I'd start sooner rather than later, like cd 8 to be sure

The positive opk may be from the pcos, it gives false positives. Or you could be just having a super long surge. Either way keep at it!

Gl all


----------



## Anxiously

Hi ladies, just had my CD12 ultrasound - saw 2 beautiful follicles at 19mm! Pretty amazing cos I usually ovulate only at CD16 earliest, so I was really surprised at the size. Must be the clomid magic! So the doc gave me a trigger shot and I'm scheduled for IUI this Wed, keeping my FX'd! :happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

wicked :) clomid can shorten your cycle so thats not unusual for things to develop earlier than usual. fingers crossed for some strong swimmers after theyve had their bath!


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks as normaly AF can last 7days so will this shorten? So full flow today CD1 today... :thumbup:


----------



## cranberry987

Not sure about that one, some say that taking the clomid makes af dry up earlier than usual.

ps, working from home today, so will be on here a LOT


----------



## laura_2010

hehe thanks.... :haha: What job do you do? Think id like that lol...
Iv jst checked my dates and CD21 will be a sunday... :dohh: soo wen shud I get bloods taken? x


----------



## cranberry987

Monday if you ovulate on cd14 I reckon. Use opk tho to confirm this.

Im an interpreter, so waiting for clients to call. today i will mostly be on amazon :p


----------



## flower01

help!!
im about to embark on my first round of clomid and have been spotting for about 5 days, last night it was bright and little more then spotting.
Today i have cramps but doesnt seem to be a full on flow, 
i dont know when to start taking the tablets?!!!!!

i havent had a period in nearly 3 months.
help!
x


----------



## cranberry987

Id call your prescriber to check. They generally say you have to wait for full flow, but thats obv with a more regular type cycle. If you cant get through to a consultant, ask your GP. Mine can usually get through to talk to someone if I cant.

:hugs:


----------



## Anxiously

laura_2010 said:


> Thanks as normaly AF can last 7days so will this shorten? So full flow today CD1 today... :thumbup:

Hey Laura, I took clomid for the first time this cycle and my AF shortened from 7 days to 4 days, and my follicles are growing faster than usual. My reproductive system seems to be on steroid!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i have been the gym done light exercise weather her is still crap x x x


----------



## snl41296

:hi: girls af should be here today/tomorrow finally the B6 may help me just get it instead of spotting alittle and get it 2 days early too. maybe it will fix my LPD. ti,me will tell right =D thats all with me have a great day everyone


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks Ladies... Roll on 2mro and cannot wait to see the outlook... x
Amazon I luv it!! :haha:


----------



## baby.wishing

Hi ladies well all my hpts are negative now and AF is due tomorrow so I don't know what to think can someone take a look at my chart and tell me what you think please x x


----------



## flower01

aghhhh FULL Flow!!!!! im so excited!! :rofl:

means i can start pill popping tomorrow!! :)

x


----------



## cranberry987

if full flow starts today during the day (ie not wake up with it) then when you wake up tmw thats cd1

yey for clomid tho :) glad af didnt drag her feet coming


----------



## caz & bob

baby your chart looks good hun x x x


----------



## snl41296

baby ur chart does look great! but you may have had a chemical like i did in may 2009 i got my full on :bfp: red dark lines after missing AF 2 weeks i decided to test, then every day I took one and it got lighter and lighter till there was nothing there. sure enough it was a chemical pregnancy. i think knowing what i knw NOW about my levels that is 1 of the reasons I think I missed. my progestrone levels were low. MY FS told me saturday they were low again this cycle. we go friday for further things now. i look forward to getting PG in time


----------



## cranberry987

its not necessarily a chemical, i didnt get a bfp until like 17dpo


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi Girlies! How are we all!!

Big hellos to the newbies! There is lots of support and great advice here so you will be well looked after.

Kazza, welcome. And I am in the same boat! I have had watery cm since cd10! And that finally eased off yesterday to creamy and my cervix is medium and closing, not closed though. I had awful pains the last 3 days, and still bad today. I have had positive opks for 3 days and thought today it would finally lighten, but oh no!!! Another positive! And I know I dont have pcos as I have been cleared for that. :shrug: My poor hubby and I have been at it 5 days in a row! I cant take anymore :rofl: Attached are my pics... what do you all think? Today is CD16. I always ovulate CD15! But this looks like its not gonna be for a few more days!
 



Attached Files:







CD15 1st.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 8









CD15.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 7









CD16.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## laura_2010

Nice pos opk...
I find when I opk... They get darker... then pos then next day neg...so not sure how they will be this month with clomid...
Im poppin pill 2mro :haha:


----------



## CJSG1977

Baby your chart does look very good. Are you using a different brand test? I hope this is not a chemical hunni, but its still early. :hugs:

Good Luck Flower!!

My af shortened from 7 to 4/5 days on my first round of clomid.


----------



## kazzab25

Cjsg these opks are looking good but totally know how you feel we have been b ding since Friday and think oh is getting tired and so am I! But will bd again tonightbto be sure! Cm is creamy today sorry tmi! 

How do u post pics on hear?


----------



## CJSG1977

Kazza we are bang on cycle day and symptoms and opks! I too have creamy cm, still pos opk, cervix is firmer - lower and closing! And exhausted from dtd! I will never get hubby to agree to today aswell! I had enough trouble last night!


----------



## kazzab25

Oh my god!! Will be nice to stay in touch to see how you get on!! 

I don't think my oh will be too pleased tonight but will Deffinatly try and get him to perform!! Hehe I'm gonna do another Opk in a min


----------



## caz & bob

looks good cj hun x x x


----------



## CJSG1977

I am also going to do another opk in a min. Been holding nearly 3 hours :haha: We have decided to not do the deed. I have been told every other day will be fine as we have done it every day for so long. So I will do it tomoz.

We will defo keep in touch!


----------



## beanhunter

Hi girls. I'm cd16 and think from my chart that I either o'd yesterday or Sunday. FF hasnt filled it in and I don't do opk so any thoughts? We've been going for every other day since cd8 so prob dtd tonight and then have a break! We've been on opposite day and night shifts so it's been a challenge! 
Looks like lots of us will be testing together! Baby as a chart newbie I also think it looks good for you...


----------



## My.Wish

HI guys. I been scanning over this forum for months now but never had the courage to join. Well here goes... I am 29 in July and me and OH have been ttc for 2 years+ I am currently on my fifth round of clomid . The first three rounds we didnt have no scans etc but this time I am having a trigger shot and ultra sounds on my cd 11. This is the first month my clomid is upped to 100mg. I was taking 50 mg before and always take on cd 3-7. My first ultrasound with my trigger i had two follicles size 17.5 and 15.5 . This month with my upped clomid I had two big follicles one on each ovary. One measuring 20.5 and the other 25.5  Trigger shot was given @ 9am thurs after my u/s. No problems with either me or OH but we just not been able to produce a little miracle as yet. The nurse did ask did i want the injection this month as we are at high risk of twins with the size of my follies this month. We had already discussed this and said yes so now were currently in the 2ww after having a very busy but fun weekend  Im trying to stay positive but its so hard when it seems like everyone we know is pregnant or got little babies. . . Its heart wrenching . Doc said if clomid doesnt work after round six (although with any luck we will get a BFP this month and wont get that far !) then it will go down the ivf route ... which im not that happy about but we will do anything to get our bundle of joy.or bundles ;-) .

Baby dust to you all. xxx


----------



## CJSG1977

:hugs: My.Wish!!!I really hope you have some luck this month hun! Follies look terrific at that size! Maybe twins :happydance: Good Luck hunni! x

Bean I am CD16 too! But no ov yet as I am still getting positive opks :grr: 4 days now! I cant wait to see how many bfps come from this thread this month! Good luck hun!x


----------



## kazzab25

Bean cd16 too looks like we are in it together! Will be good to see some bfps this month! Just done Opk and negative I'm sure I ovulated yesterday so I think that's it for me now think im now in the 2ww but think I will bd once more!! 

What date will u start testing test cj? 

Good luck my wish


----------



## beanhunter

Eeek! Lots of us in it together. Fxed for us all.


----------



## CJSG1977

There are a few of us on the same day and many in the same week!

I cant wait!!

I will load last pic...I give up! The last one tonight does look lighter from the left to the right of the line...the one earlier looks more darker across it. Do you know what I mean? The last one is yesterday and the first is this afternoon on top and then early evening....

I have checked my cervix and it is getting firm and nearly closed and there was (tmi) a glob of very creamy cm....noe creamy cm is meant to stop anything unwanted getting through the cervix....saw a programme not too long ago. So I think maybe I have multiple follies....maybe one has been released but there are still some not matured yet? Maybe that explains the 4 days pos opks? I read that the first pos opk is the one that should be registered...as ov can still happen 12-48 hours from then. I will dtd either tonight or tomorrow and then I am done this month!

Kazza af is due June 27th for me and I never get a bfp before af is due so I dont know :shrug: I have 2 tests.... I might use one on the 25th and then one on the 28th if no af... what about you?
 



Attached Files:







CD16 2 L8R.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 1









CD15.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 35_Smiling

kazzab25 said:


> Cjsg these opks are looking good but totally know how you feel we have been b ding since Friday and think oh is getting tired and so am I! But will bd again tonightbto be sure! Cm is creamy today sorry tmi!
> 
> How do u post pics on hear?

 
i was wondering on your signature what is ICSI? if you don't mind me asking.:blush:


----------



## 35_Smiling

My.Wish said:


> HI guys. I been scanning over this forum for months now but never had the courage to join. Well here goes... I am 29 in July and me and OH have been ttc for 2 years+ I am currently on my fifth round of clomid . The first three rounds we didnt have no scans etc but this time I am having a trigger shot and ultra sounds on my cd 11. This is the first month my clomid is upped to 100mg. I was taking 50 mg before and always take on cd 3-7. My first ultrasound with my trigger i had two follicles size 17.5 and 15.5 . This month with my upped clomid I had two big follicles one on each ovary. One measuring 20.5 and the other 25.5  Trigger shot was given @ 9am thurs after my u/s. No problems with either me or OH but we just not been able to produce a little miracle as yet. The nurse did ask did i want the injection this month as we are at high risk of twins with the size of my follies this month. We had already discussed this and said yes so now were currently in the 2ww after having a very busy but fun weekend  Im trying to stay positive but its so hard when it seems like everyone we know is pregnant or got little babies. . . Its heart wrenching . Doc said if clomid doesnt work after round six (although with any luck we will get a BFP this month and wont get that far !) then it will go down the ivf route ... which im not that happy about but we will do anything to get our bundle of joy.or bundles ;-) .
> 
> Baby dust to you all. xxx

hello welcome to pop in! Wow your follies are huge i sure hope those super :spermy: hatch a few eggies! Good luck :dust:


----------



## 35_Smiling

cjsg1977, beanhunter and Kazza wow you two look like your on the same cycle! good luck ladies! :dust:


----------



## CJSG1977

We are and so is Kazza :happydance: How are you hun?


----------



## 35_Smiling

I HOPE WE HAVE SOME JUNE :bfp:'s :baby: or :baby::baby: or :baby::baby::baby:

GOOD LUCK LADIES AND THOSE WHO ARE TESTING SOON! :dust:


----------



## 35_Smiling

CJSG1977 said:


> We are and so is Kazza :happydance: How are you hun?

i went back to make the change i was going to put Kazza name but wasn't sure lol.

I am doing good... well TODAY i am doing well now that the :witch: paid her short three day visit (i am loving these short cycles):haha: Can't wait to hope on the horse and start galloping again :rofl: :haha::happydance:


----------



## kazzab25

35 ICSI is a form of IVF whereby they inject a single sperm directly into the egg. Normally used for people with a very low sperm count. 

CJ im not sure when to test, I dont have a regular cycle so was thinking of testing cd 28 and 30 but im not sure what do you think?


----------



## CJSG1977

Well we can do it together then! Cause they are the dates of CD28 and CD31 for me! So we can do the one defo together! 25th June!!! Remember hunni!

GL galloping 35 :rofl: You get the eggy girly!

I am hoping that I am still getting pos opks cause I have more than one mature follie...and maybe my LH is trying to release an extra egg??? Without a scan I cant tell! Visit to gp next cycle and try get a scan I think!


----------



## kazzab25

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/vGbIL9QWSsM&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/vGbIL9QWSsM&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## kazzab25

35 Smiling - im not sure if you can view this link its about icsi


----------



## kazzab25

CJ 

I will deffinatly remember we can do it together!! What better support than that!! 

Hopefully it is more than one follie !! fx xxxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck ladies. x
My.wish, welcome to the clomid club crazy train and best of luck for this cycle hun x


----------



## 35_Smiling

CJSG1977 said:


> Well we can do it together then! Cause they are the dates of CD28 and CD31 for me! So we can do the one defo together! 25th June!!! Remember hunni!
> 
> GL galloping 35 :rofl: You get the eggy girly!
> 
> I am hoping that I am still getting pos opks cause I have more than one mature follie...and maybe my LH is trying to release an extra egg??? Without a scan I cant tell! Visit to gp next cycle and try get a scan I think!

 
:rofl:


----------



## 35_Smiling

kazzab25 said:


> <object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/vGbIL9QWSsM&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/vGbIL9QWSsM&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>

can't click on it sorry


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: weather her is lovely today going the gym at 10 come home have a shower go the hairdressers wooppp then come home have tea and then take my son fishing to pass the 2ww symptoms bloated feel a bit sick tender boobs peeing a lot wwwwooopppp x x x


----------



## CJSG1977

Its very lovely here too at the minute Caz! I am just a little exhausted after no sleep, letting the contractors in to our pub at 6.30! And having had a very emotional melt down last night.

I am inclined to think that ov has happened as my cm is in great thick globs of creamy cm. Not fertile at all! But I am still in excruciating pain and have (tmi) terrible wind :blush: My abdomen feels stiff / tense / solid?? Cant think of the words. My temp has dipped a bit but I think thats sleep deprivation. I am going to do an opk later today and dtd at some point and then I am DONE for this cycle. I am still feeling very emotional as well. Who knows...these could be 1 or 2 DPO symptoms?! I friggin hope so!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## caz & bob

goodluck cj hun x x x


----------



## CJSG1977

Thanks babe! I am just looking at this clomid cycle as a test run tbh. So I am not holding out much hope. But I gave it a good try!

Only 8 days hun :happydance: Hope this will be your bfp!


----------



## kazzab25

Caz good luck Hun sounds good!! 

Cj chin up Hun not long now till testing You never no! although I have to say it's all I'm thinking about right now!! 

I think I'm about 2 or 3 dpo dtd last night and think that's it for me too will do one last Opk later on too. Roll on cd 28!! 

How many dpo if u do fall do u start getting symps? Anyone no?


----------



## beanhunter

Well FF has made me 3dpo today! Eeek! Having odd twinges, no pains in lower left abdo but otherwise feel fine. Will get bloods done on sat. Hoping the twinges might be a positive sign?


----------



## snl41296

:hi: girls good morning decided to test today and it was :bfn: no biggy I didnt think I was due to my low progestrone levels and them saying I didnt ovulate this cycle. I am due today which I think I will be about a week or so late b/c of ovulation. then again nothing amazes me anymore :rofl: time will tell. 
my temps are wacked out this cycle too :wacko:


----------



## keepsmiling

afternoon ladies

hope ur all doin well
afm im stil waitin to ov,,, x


----------



## Anxiously

I'm waiting for tomorrow with trepidation. What can I expect from an IUI procedure? Uncomfortable? Will the spermies die on its way from the lab to the gynae? Will they find their way to the eggs? My trigger shot will be 44 hours before the IUI, isn't that a bit too late? 

ARRGHH!!! :brat:


----------



## cranberry987

*CJSG1977* I would go to your Dr if its rly painful, it could be a sign that youre overstimulated. Worth checking out at least if you can get in.


----------



## Anxiously

My.Wish said:


> This month with my upped clomid I had two big follicles one on each ovary. One measuring 20.5 and the other 25.5  Trigger shot was given @ 9am thurs after my u/s. No problems with either me or OH but we just not been able to produce a little miracle as yet. The nurse did ask did i want the injection this month as we are at high risk of twins with the size of my follies this month. We had already discussed this and said yes so now were currently in the 2ww after having a very busy but fun weekend  Im trying to stay positive but its so hard when it seems like everyone we know is pregnant or got little babies. . . Its heart wrenching.

My.Wish, I'm in the exact boat as you, with risk of twins. Well, let's not call it a risk shall we, I'd say it's a blessing! 

I'm also literally surrounded by pregnant ladies just by sitting at my office desk! Makes it kinda of hard to move around with all the big mommies - it almost looks like a baby factory over there. My best friend is recently pregnant with her second babe, and I'm not spared from my neighbour either! I'm really crying inside. 

My 2ww starts tomorrow after my IUI as well, do keep us updated on your status! :dust:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hey ladies, im just dropping in to see how your all getting on :) Good luck to you all and your 2ww.. i know its the most intense time, but i have faith in you all and im sure one or more of you will get a bfp this cycle :D 
Congratulations to anyone who already has a :bfp: with not coming on this thread much i feel out of the loop now...
A drop of love and Perspective: It took me 6cycles of clomid 50mg and 1loss (after cycle2) to get to where i am now, 2weeks and ill be out of the woods :D thank god... i cannot believe how fast its gone since we found out, but at the time of trying it felt like we werent getting anywhere fast! My thoughts for the 6th cycle was it was my last and so even though i would make it count i wasnt going to stress over it as i didnt honestly think it would happen and i would have been taking some time out from ttc, and whala!! :D Even though it feels like a lifetime please just keep faith in yourself and keep trying its the best you can do... and fingers crossed and lots of luck youll get your bfp too :) 

lots of very sticky :dust: xxxxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

This is the first time i have been trying to do my bbt and i have signed up to fertility friend. Im sure i ovulated on cd 15 but not sure if my chart looks right, im still trying to take it all in, ive only been charting a few days. 

Also cant work out why its not picking up my ovulation :(

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php

Hope you can view the link not sure how to get it into my signature


----------



## meekiesmommy

hey i finally got my positive opk on cycle day 20 i hope thats not too late to get pregnant. what do you guys think?? i haven't ovulated in 4 months thank you clomid!!


----------



## cranberry987

I ovulated cd19 with a 11 day lp so id say cd20 is fine with a 35 day cycle :) GL!


----------



## caz & bob

her girls hes my new hair do wooppp x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0216.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 5


----------



## redberry

meekiesmommy said:


> hey i finally got my positive opk on cycle day 20 i hope thats not too late to get pregnant. what do you guys think?? i haven't ovulated in 4 months thank you clomid!!

It shouldn't be too late, but don't forget that a positive OPK doesn't mean that you've ovulated, just that you've had an LH surge. Fingers crossed you have ovulated and your BFP is just round the corner! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## redberry

lisaf said:


> redberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJSG1977 said:
> 
> 
> I did mention in my journal that 14.8 is not a sign of no ov...in fact the opposite :shrug: They say it has to be under 10 to show no ovulation! GP should defo refer!
> 
> When I had my blood tests, no-one seemed to know how to interpret the results, but someone (a doctor, I think), read somewhere that 16-28 is possible ovulation and over 28 is definite. When I had a 17 and a 23 one cycle, the gynae said it looked like I probably hadn't ovulated and I should increase the Clomid dose. Are you saying that I had ovulated after all? Oddly, the one time I had ovulation symptoms, I got 0.5 and 0.6. Odd. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> levels are measured different in different countries. Which is why CJSG1977 said a 10 was ok...
> Doctors look at the numbers differently. Some say that any number under that 'magic' number indicates no ovulation. In reality it means they can't guarantee you ovulated under that number. If you do ovulate but your progesterone doesn't reach 'ideal' levels, then it may lower your chance of successfully implanting. This may mean you don't implant at all, that you implant but have a chemical pregnancy, or in some cases you implant and your body increases progesterone to support the pregnancy and you have no trouble at all.
> 
> (I had 'borderline' numbers until I got on the right dose of clomid. I had 2 suspected chemical pregnancies when my numbers were borderline. Once I got the right dose of clomid, my progesterone levels hit normal and I got pregnant)
> 
> Borderline or low progesterone levels can be because your follicles don't get big enough to create a strong corpus luteum. If thats the problem, clomid can easily fix this. Good luck! :)Click to expand...

Thanks very much for that. I was wondering what it really meant. I'm off Clomid this cycle, but hoping to go on 150mg next cycle, so hopefully that will work. Fingers crossed...

BTW, CJSG1977 and I are both in Wales, so it should be the same for us.


----------



## laura_2010

Hi all... :flower:
I took my first clomid today and AF has eased off a lil... is that normal?
I was really heavy yesterday and this morn but 2night it eased right off?


----------



## kazzab25

Caz your hair looks lovely!


----------



## amethyst77

kazzab25 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This is the first time i have been trying to do my bbt and i have signed up to fertility friend. Im sure i ovulated on cd 15 but not sure if my chart looks right, im still trying to take it all in, ive only been charting a few days.
> 
> Also cant work out why its not picking up my ovulation :(
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php
> 
> Hope you can view the link not sure how to get it into my signature

I can't view your link- it takes me to my chart :lol:
It will only pick up your ov after a few days.
xx


----------



## kazzab25

Im not sure if anyone could view my chart but i think you should be able to view this one

You can take a look at my chart at the following web address: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/348a71


----------



## amethyst77

Kazza- I still can't see it. Have added you as a friend on there to see if that helps.


----------



## Irishbaby09

I'm new to clomid.... Did my first round two weeks ago, but think this will be a BFN... if i'm correct I start Round 2 Next week. Here's to A bfp!!! They say 2nd times a charm!!


----------



## amethyst77

Is it normal to feel stressed and upset about taking Clomid? I was thrilled when the consultant said we could have it, as I thought we would be fobbed off again. Butsince then, I ahve felt really emotional about it all.
Also- are the Clomid mood swings really that bad? I am already quite up and down and wondering who to warn about them....
Thanks
xx


----------



## amethyst77

Irishbaby09 said:


> I'm new to clomid.... Did my first round two weeks ago, but think this will be a BFN... if i'm correct I start Round 2 Next week. Here's to A bfp!!! They say 2nd times a charm!!

Good luck
:dust:
x


----------



## laura_2010

Gooood luck... Irishbaby did you AF stop? on ur first pill mines gone lighter? x


----------



## kazzab25

or this one?

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## mrphyemma

Kazza it just brings up a blank ff page for me :(

Irish I hope you won't need to start the 2nd cycle, why do you think it will be BFN this time?

amethyst, not everyone gets mood swings, some lucky ones don't get symptoms at all. You may be one of them. Usually for a few days after taking the first tablet I get snappy and moody, very similar to PMT but sometimes I feel very very depressed. It doesn't last long though and if it gets me a baby its well worth it. x


----------



## Anxiously

laura_2010 said:


> Hi all... :flower:
> I took my first clomid today and AF has eased off a lil... is that normal?
> I was really heavy yesterday and this morn but 2night it eased right off?

Happened to me, so don't worry about it. Clomid seems to have shortened the cycle for a few of us here too.


----------



## TorriLee

Also- are the Clomid mood swings really that bad? I am already quite up and down and wondering who to warn about them....
Thanks
xx[/QUOTE]

I did not find the mood swings to be bad. I was really worried about it as I have horrible mood swings before my af. This month was my second cycle. Last month I was on 50mg and I really didnt feel any side effects. This month was 100mg. The worst was the hot flashes and I'm weepy. I took the clomid at night after I ate. 

GL and much baby dust to you!!!!!


----------



## Anxiously

mrphyemma said:


> amethyst, not everyone gets mood swings, some lucky ones don't get symptoms at all. You may be one of them. Usually for a few days after taking the first tablet I get snappy and moody, very similar to PMT but sometimes I feel very very depressed. It doesn't last long though and if it gets me a baby its well worth it. x

totally agree. I didn't get any symptoms from clomid at all, other than a shortened AF flow. I was definitely feeling anxious, but I figured that it was all self-created stress and my hubby had been so sweet about it all, I told myself to just let go and take it easy.


----------



## Irishbaby09

laura_2010 said:


> Gooood luck... Irishbaby did you AF stop? on ur first pill mines gone lighter? x

Mine was the same all the way around. But I did get some mean hot flashes with my round of clomid. Lol


----------



## Irishbaby09

mrphyemma said:


> Kazza it just brings up a blank ff page for me :(
> 
> Irish I hope you won't need to start the 2nd cycle, why do you think it will be BFN this time?
> 
> amethyst, not everyone gets mood swings, some lucky ones don't get symptoms at all. You may be one of them. Usually for a few days after taking the first tablet I get snappy and moody, very similar to PMT but sometimes I feel very very depressed. It doesn't last long though and if it gets me a baby its well worth it. x

With my other pregnacy I had sore boobs and felt prego. 
This time I don't feel prego. But aunt flow should be coming June 18 so we shall see. If she does I figure it's not my time yet. Besides creating life is stressful but fun!!!


----------



## lisaf

amethyst77 said:


> Is it normal to feel stressed and upset about taking Clomid? I was thrilled when the consultant said we could have it, as I thought we would be fobbed off again. Butsince then, I ahve felt really emotional about it all.
> Also- are the Clomid mood swings really that bad? I am already quite up and down and wondering who to warn about them....
> Thanks
> xx

I had mixed feelings about clomid too... at first I was so glad to be getting my issue addressed but I had some low feelings about 'needing' medical help to get pregnant. Not sure if thats what you mean.

Everyone is different when it comes to the side effects. Most people don't seem to get really bad side effects.
I did get a bit depressed during the 2nd week of my cycle while on clomid. Took a while to realize the clomid was causing it as TTC can be pretty stressful anyway with ups and downs. I'm prone to depression anyway.
I only had one real mood swing.. a breakdown where I spent 45 minutes looking for the dog's bone and crying and fighting with DH about it really being important to find the bone for the dog before going to bed. :haha:


----------



## Anxiously

Hi girls, just had my IUI. Confirmed ovulation. Gynae said that it was a difficult procedure cos my cervix turned out to be S-shaped. That could be why I've been having trouble TTC - the road home could be too winding for those :spermy:

In the 2WW now, I'm praying for the best news.


----------



## amethyst77

Good luck Anxiously.

Thank you ladies for your advice and info. Am also already prone to mood swings, which I suppose is why I am worrying. The consultant asked hubs to be patient with me, so hopefully he will be :)
lisaf- those low feelings you described have hit it on the head. Thanks.
xxx


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks... Yeh this morn AF has totaly gone lighter and its CD3 first day was xtra heavey and yesteerday heavey then lighten off... Is this ok on CD2? x


----------



## Anxiously

Yep I think it's pretty normal :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well not going the gym today my washer has broke so waiting in for the man i have gutted the house top to bottom symptom wise not at all today x x x


----------



## snl41296

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls how are you all well not going the gym today my washer has broke so waiting in for the man i have gutted the house top to bottom symptom wise not at all today x x x

morning caz. today still no AF for me :shrug: i have been 2/3 days early since january now this cycle I am late just a day late but still. I tested and its :bfn: i may just get a blood test today. I am kind of nervous b/c look at my chart its going higher instead of lower :wacko: whats that about? my temps DROP BIG TIME when AF is here. im giving myself a week and see what happens i dont feel pg so i doubt it. i have nothing to say I am :shrug: but with my daughter i didnt feel a thing either :shrug: i hate this wait!


----------



## Bradpittswife

Hey ladies mind if I crash this post? I normally read the full thread to catch up but with 2076 pages I think I might have to give it a miss lol! My doc has just prescribed me with Clomid so waiting to start on cd2-6. I am currently on CD20 so could be a while yet as my cycles are long and irregular- last one was 50 days! However had HSG this month which many ladies say made their period come earlier so here's hoping! Anyone justs starting out? For those of you well into taking it how is it going?


----------



## caz & bob

snl it looks good hun i would get bloods done lv just to see fx it a nice :bfp: x x x


----------



## CJSG1977

:hi: Girls!

I found that I only had thirst, some flashes and a few headaches. But now that ov is meant to have happened I am an emotional wreck! Night before last I just had a complete break down about my body failing me, and yesterday I was bitch of the century. Not sure if its clomid, but my emotions seem to have been x100!

I am not hopeful about this cycle. With my melt down about not doing the deed....we didnt do the deed yesterday EITHER! We rowed terrible last night! I just want to write this cycle off! We dtd midnight on the eve of CD15....so will that cover me for CD16 with active :spermy: do you think? I used preseed for the 5 days straight as although my cm was watery it wasnt in abundance.

So.....

*By my CP and CM my fertile time ended 2 days ago....
*By my OPK's I missed dtd on what potentially was my ov day! And havent since! (Last pos was day before yesterday)
*By my temps I have not even ov yet! :shrug:

I have had heartburn a few days now and I was in that much pain yesterday it hurt to sit or cough! Now my symptoms are VERY dry mouth and so thirsty. Some twinges on right side...still. Low back pain, had bit of a dizzy spell yesterday evening. Peeing A LOT! Way too much in fact. And very tired. Had low energy for about 4 days now.

Hello newcomers! Welcome to the madness that is clomid club! I hope this gives you girls your sticky bfp really soon! :hugs:

Sorry its such a confusing time Snl :hugs: A blood test might be the best bet so you can know either way!

Oh and my af went shorter and super light too!


----------



## Anxiously

Hey CJSG, you seem to be experiencing some heavy-duty prego symptoms :) I would think that you're covered for CD16, and BBT can take a couple of days to rise after ovulation. Just hang on for a few more days!


----------



## CJSG1977

Thanks hun! x Many are saying that cause of my dip and no major rise that ov is happening today so I am going to dtd today and tomoz just to be sure :haha: I hope its preggers symptoms!

How are you getting on hun?


----------



## Anxiously

I'm good! Really hopeful now, I've been feeling abnormally warm after my IUI today, and more tired. But I think it's too premature to pin this down to conception :) Keeping my fingers crossed that my S-shape cervix is the only problem and I have no blocked tubes or any other stuff that are keeping my from my dream babe. Doc said there's a high chance of twins as well, cos both mature eggs were released today.


----------



## CJSG1977

Oooohhhhh good luck hunni! All sounds good. Twins.... :happydance: Good Luck hunni!


----------



## Irishbaby09

Do you girls know if clomid can alter a pregancy test???


----------



## lauraclili

Hi all,

Well AF turned up at about 5pm yesterday so my first cycle of Clomid is :bfn:. :( Hoping for a better result this time around. Certainly better timing for my scans anyway! 

Quick question, if AF turned up at 5pm (full flow) does this mean that today is CD1 or CD2? 

Hope you're all ok. 

x :D


----------



## SummerLily

hi lauraclil,

i had the same concerns but when i spoke to my FS he said that the afternoun/evening i saw the bright red flow that i needed a sanitry pad/tampon for , was CD1. 

hope your 2nd clomid cycle brings you your BFP ! am currently still taking my tablets for cycle 1 !! xx


----------



## amethyst77

Bradpittswife said:


> Hey ladies mind if I crash this post? I normally read the full thread to catch up but with 2076 pages I think I might have to give it a miss lol! My doc has just prescribed me with Clomid so waiting to start on cd2-6. I am currently on CD20 so could be a while yet as my cycles are long and irregular- last one was 50 days! However had HSG this month which many ladies say made their period come earlier so here's hoping! Anyone justs starting out? For those of you well into taking it how is it going?

Hi
I am just starting out too. Was prescribed Clomid last week and am on CD 21, so just waiting for AF to arrive, which could be a week or two away, going by my last cycles, but who knows!!
xx


----------



## My.Wish

my doctor told me cd1 is the first full day of bleeding if that helps. .

this 2ww is killing me... been having slight lower pains today and have been really hot for days now..

Im feeling positive this month after the size of my follicles at my u/s i just hope it works in our favour ;-)

gl everyone :kiss:


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

Good luck everyone and to those on your first round. 

I count cd1 as the first full flow day not spotting. 

cj - hope your feeling better, your signs all sound positive and i think you have got it covered with the bd ing!! 

AFM i think im about 4 dpo but i have my 21 day progesterone this friday as i cant have it on saturday so hopefully i deffinatly did ov i feel like i did! 

My bbt is a bit all over the place though but it is my first month trying to temp!! 

Does anyone no how many dpo before potential prego signs start to show? 

I have had lots of bloating, creamy cm, very mild cramps and feel very gassy and very tired today, but that could be just down to work and a bad nights kip! but none of which are particularly abnormal but just strange that its come after ovulation.


----------



## savage1

Hi Brad Pitts Wife and Amethyst. 



I'm fairly new to this too, I'm waiting to start cycle 1 of Clomid. 
I'm on CD 31 and still no AF:witch: she arrives soon enough when i dont want her but now i'm excited about getting started on Clomd she is no where to be seen.!!

Definately :bfn: though tested just incase yesterday :nope:

Good luck to you both, we will probably all be starting at the same time so maybe we can keep talking and share our experiences here. Thats if AF EVER ARRIVES!!!!!:wacko:

:dust:


----------



## amethyst77

savage1 said:


> Hi Brad Pitts Wife and Amethyst.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fairly new to this too, I'm waiting to start cycle 1 of Clomid.
> I'm on CD 31 and still no AF:witch: she arrives soon enough when i dont want her but now i'm excited about getting started on Clomd she is no where to be seen.!!
> 
> Definately :bfn: though tested just incase yesterday :nope:
> 
> Good luck to you both, we will probably all be starting at the same time so maybe we can keep talking and share our experiences here. Thats if AF EVER ARRIVES!!!!!:wacko:
> 
> :dust:

Good luck to you, too savage :)
You are right, when you don't want :witch: to arrive, she can't get there soon enough.
Hope it was too ealry for a bfp or that the witch arrives soon so you can get going with the Clomid :)
:dust:


----------



## baby.wishing

Hi ladies well I don't know what happened but AF got me 2 days late x x


----------



## MrsGAnderson

caz & bob said:


> her girls hes my new hair do wooppp x x x

love your hair caz :D hope your doing well xxx


----------



## Anxiously

Irishbaby09 said:


> Do you girls know if clomid can alter a pregancy test???

Not that I know of, since Clomid only blocks your receptors for producing estrogen...only HCG shots may give u false OPK/ HPT positives...


----------



## Anxiously

Aw baby.wishing, sorry about the AF...Keeping my FX for u this cycle! 

CJSG, guess what - my temp has yet to rise and I definitely ovulated 2 days ago. How's yours?


----------



## CJSG1977

Baby.wishing! :hugs: So sorry hunni!!!!

Anxiously I am thinking I ov...or not...and am not going too... I dont know :shrug: Will see what my temp is tomorrow.

Kazza my symptoms are identical! But apparently no ov...so I dtd again today. But what goes up has to come down...and as my cervix is closed...it came down quick if you get my drift! So I am sure ov has happened...I am not fertile! No idea where I am. Ive had enough this cycle! DTD tomoz and rather bored about it as just waiting for the inevitable!


----------



## My.Wish

is this wait not over yet? ?,..... Its seeming like forever .. I keep having dreams im pg.... I really need to stop obsessing. I've never been this bad before... Just this month I am feeling really positive... I been having pains in my ovarys since yesterday and keeps alternating from one side to the other. Woke up pouring in sweat in the night .,,just too hot.I dont think it has helped with nurse saying everything looked really good for this month and i was at a more chance of twins... Just got my hopes up so much I'll be devastated if it turns out to be a BFN, ..

Just hope this month the clomid works...only one more month to try on it after this if it doesnt...

Baby Dust to everyone.... xxxx:happydance:


----------



## Bradpittswife

Thanks Amethyst and Savage looks like we'll be going through it together :hugs: I feel much better knowing I'll have someone to go through it with! I'm a little worried about the side effects :wacko:
I wonder if we should start a new Clomid users thread? Or just continue on here?

Good Luck everyone xx


----------



## kazzab25

Cj - my temps are all over the place!! 

I've not got a good feeling about me this cycle !! :(


----------



## jennievictora

morning ladies got my bloodtest today :) bit nervous hope she dont give me a bruise that lasts a week like last time :/ x


----------



## SummerLily

hello ladies :flower:

good luck jennie :) hope she dosnt cause to much damage ! 

did anyone experiance dizzyness with clomid? im taking it of an evening around 7ish time but still experiancing some symptoms ! x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm washer man didnt come i phoned them and they said sorry he is only coming now Friday so had to do loads bye hand i have been the gym took the dogs round the field now just chill before we go and pick my oh mum up from the hairdressers we are all going a wedding Saturday down Yorkshire Halifax my oh sisters x x x


----------



## jennievictora

heya back thank you for the good luck this one seemed a lot better tiny tiny bruise that can hardly see this time :) x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Irishbaby09 said:


> I'm new to clomid.... Did my first round two weeks ago, but think this will be a BFN... if i'm correct I start Round 2 Next week. Here's to A bfp!!! They say 2nd times a charm!!

good luck hun. :dust:


----------



## snl41296

i dont know whats going on this cycle. think I ovulated late or didnt. and by that I have been 3 days late so far. wth?? FS tomorrow againa nd see what he says


----------



## 35_Smiling

wow you all are on a roll! :rofl: I left you for 48 hours and i had a whole lot to read...never doing that again :haha:

Welcome to the newbees! wow:happydance: :dust: to you all!


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> i dont know whats going on this cycle. think I ovulated late or didnt. and by that I have been 3 days late so far. wth?? FS tomorrow againa nd see what he says

good luck lisa i hope all goes well.:hugs:


----------



## savage1

QUOTE=Bradpittswife;11175696]Thanks Amethyst and Savage looks like we'll be going through it together :hugs: I feel much better knowing I'll have someone to go through it with! I'm a little worried about the side effects :wacko:
I wonder if we should start a new Clomid users thread? Or just continue on here?

Good Luck everyone xx[/QUOTE]



Hi yes i'm a little concerned as well, i suffer from Migraines so not sure what to expect. One of the ladies here did reassure me that she suffers migraine also but didn't find the Clomid had any negative effects. Will have to wait and see i guess. I'm *still* waiting on AF!!!:witch:
How are you getting on?

I'm happy if you want to start a new thread for us 1st timers to share out side effects lol, let me know what it is. I'm not great on this site and it has just taken me about 10 minutes to work out how to Quote you :laugh2: 

Do you know how to set up a new thread then?

Amethyst you in?


----------



## SummerLily

jennievictora said:


> heya back thank you for the good luck this one seemed a lot better tiny tiny bruise that can hardly see this time :) x

thats great news jennie :happydance:

Id love to join a new clomid first timers thread! xx


----------



## jennievictora

it is cant even see it much better :) would the clomid first timers be for those on the first cycle of it ? or for those who have never taken it before x


----------



## savage1

Ok brilliant !!

Anyone actually know how to do it then?:shrug:


----------



## 35_Smiling

savage1 said:


> Ok brilliant !!
> 
> Anyone actually know how to do it then?:shrug:

 
Click on babyandbump on the top left side

Select which trying to conceive forums you want example : click on Trying to Conceive

In there click on New Thread

In the title type First Timer only Clomid Club OR what ever you wish to name it&#8230;
Then type in your message 

Then click on Submit New Thread

Good luck and all the best to you and your new "Stalkers". Bye :dust:


----------



## savage1

Thanks 35-Smiling, great Instructions i think it worked.

Thanks for your weel wishes too.

Best of luck to you also with tons and tons of :dust:

Anyone who wants to join the thread i've titled it " Clomid First Timers" 

Thanks to all of you lovely ladies who have made me feel very welcome while i've been hi jacking your thread. Good Luck everyone :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Savage where are you going?? This thread is a clomid club for anyone on it, or new at it? Any new thread will just end up the same as this one eventually? With clomid users who have been on it for a while?

I thought you meant a 1st tri thread for women who got pregnant on clomid....

And I was the migraine sufferer, but no migraines on clomid so dont worry.xx

Kazza sweety how are you doing? My temps have been up for 2 days now :happydance: So ov either happened cd14-16 or it happened cd18-19 either way I dtd one more time on cd18 even though I think I was out fertile time. What are your symptoms like? I have pain in my right side. My back has been burning / achy. LOADS of creamy cm. Few shooting pains down through abdomen. Had a bit of a dizzy spell. THIRSTY like my life depends on it. Sore throat. Bleeding gums when brush my teeth. Peeing a lot. Very tired but woke mega early today. Mood swings. Cant think what else but thats enough :haha:

:hi: 35! xx

How are you Snl hunni?? xx


----------



## CJSG1977

Oh My.Wish...things sound VERY promising there! Good Luck!

When do you get your results Jennie??


----------



## jennievictora

next thursday or friday :)


----------



## CJSG1977

Blimey why so long! For what bloods? Progesterone? Ah! Yeah that might be right as my doc says that takes a while to come back.x


----------



## kazzab25

Cj - hey hun 

Well for me I've got mild cramping, creamy cm only been temping since just before ov but ff thinks ive had 6 sustained temp rises since ov but I'm not sure whst all this means and been feeling bloated but I'm not sure if it's just coincidence! 

Had my progesterone done today too! 

I feel like I'm reading into everything and it's driving me mad!! And in the back of my mind I think Na can't be preggo due to the added complication of oh poor sperms but since last countable has been on vits and pls dnt judge but the weed has been given up by him too so I'm hoping this would have helped! 

I no I shouldn't have ar six dpo but I did a test bfn !! 

As for u Hun wow those symps sound fab u deffo covered your bases too!!! Keep me posted xxx


----------



## snl41296

morning newbies :hi:
morning caz and 35 :winkwink: Hi everyone else.
today is CD34 and STILL NO AF AND STILL A :bfn: :shrug: not sure what to think??? today we go back to the FS and we will know DH's S/A too I am nervous like he is. I think I am going to go for blood work tomorrow morning for PG and progestrone level. BTW temps are stay high too :shrug: i know when it stays HIGH you are PG. time will tell. I dont think I am but you never know.


----------



## jennievictora

yeah think its for progsterone sorry cant spell it lol cant wait till next week wish could fast forward to when get results x


----------



## Anxiously

My temps finally went up this morn - at 2DPO. Pls stay up for another 9.5 mths!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well happy Friday woopp been the gym been shopping now chilling till my son get in from school x x x


----------



## Anxiously

I was so bored I decided to take a HPT knowing that it will give me a false positive. Oh well, at least now I know those ICs really do work. :loopy:


----------



## cranberry987

hehe nothing like positive thinking!


----------



## snl41296

:happydance::happydance:STEVE'S S/A CAME BACK NORMAL!!!! :happydance::happydance:

only thing 10% of them swim slower then normal who would have thought LOL :dohh:

I am over the moon. we are going straight with IUI (steve said enough trying every month when we can do it 1 shot) . july cycle.. FS is very very 

confident with the out come of the IUI. he put me on Clomid 100mg going to monitor me this month and then IUI time! He said reason I am not getting PG is b/c some months I ovulate others I ovulate LATER then I think. So its all me and FIXABLE! I am so excited... 


AND BTW: I AM 3 DAYS LATE! which i think I AM NOT PG but I did ovulate late this cycle. I go for blood work next friday to see if I am PG.


----------



## beanhunter

That's fab news snl!
I've not been around much the last few days as work has been crazy busy. Going to get bloods done either sat or sun and kinda nervous about the results already! Stupid eh?
I'm 6dpo according to ff and to be honest apart from a few cramps don't have any symptoms. Trying desparately not to read anything bad into it. 
Temps seem well above coverline but new to charting so can someone have a look at mine and tell me what you think? I keep reading about triphasic charts and implantation dips but don't have a clue what they are!
Kazza and CJ symptoms sound good for you guys!


----------



## kazzab25

Snl that's fab news !!! Good luck with the iui !!

Beanhunter I'm the same I am new to charting so I dont have a clue!! 

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## kazzab25

Can someone try once more to open this link its driving me mad not knowing why knowone can open it! 

i have clicked on share and copied the bb link!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## kazzab25

if you can get into ff but the screen is blank on the side it should say my chart and then it should theoretically open!


----------



## snl41296

thanks girls i know it can happen one shot or not so I am trying to go in this with an open mind here.


----------



## caz & bob

kazzab25 said:


> Can someone try once more to open this link its driving me mad not knowing why knowone can open it!
> 
> i have clicked on share and copied the bb link!
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

hiya hun all you do is to get your chart on from ffs is go to the home page and copy and paste it in your sigy x x x


----------



## Anxiously

SNL, try going to "Sharing", "Setup", and check the option to publish your data under the Privacy section.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hiya all :hi::wave: wow not much of a stalker these days sorryI just dont have anything going on besides tormenting my husband sexually (you know not penetrating but just playing around with him and wearing those sexy clothing and not to mention laying on the bed looking appealing for him :haha: I told him he not getting anything until I get my positive and any time after that he can jump in all day every day if I dont burn him out first :haha: :rofl:

Still looking for a job. I received one offer but turned it down it was an administration position at a temp agency. I want an accounts position or anything to do with accounting (a/cs payables, receivables, bookkeeper, payroll clerk, accountant assistant, etc.). I want a job for what I went college for and I dont plan to settle for anything less. 

Its all good, I am sure something will come up but in the mean time I am loving life. I am not stressing much furtherI still help my husband out at the officewhat can I saywhat we said on our wedding day??? Through good times and bad times?? :haha: well gotta stick it out right

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend! Until I pop in again heres some :dust:

Cjsg1977 ~ :wave: back at you to. I hope you have a good weekend. I agree with you on Savage new thread too but I guess they felt this thread was to fast or something I dont know:shrug:but we cant make people to stay anyways I hope new folks can still feel welcome here:blush:

Jennievictora ~ good luck with the results!:happydance:

Kazzab25 ~ :wave: good luck on this cycle hunall the best :dust:

Snl41296 ~ gosh by the looks of your temps they seem to be good :yipee:. I hope its a :bfp: been your now on day three right? Perhaps your just going to have a late pregnancy sign:dohh::hugs: :dust:

Anxiously ~ good luck on this cycle hun. :dust: yes the ICs do work hun :rofl: 

Caz&bob ~ :hi::wave:

Cranderry987 ~ :hi::wave: I so agree :rofl: 

Beanhunter ~ wow your temps are really up there:happydance: but it could be still early but then again who knows it could be you month! But in the event good luck on the testing.:hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Anxiously...madam....why are you testing 3dpo! LOL! 

Hi 35 hun! Nice to hear you up beat and positive...and sexy :haha: xxx

Kazza bloating is good, especially if it stays. Click share and somewhere on that page it should give the option to create a ticker like mine, then we can just click it. 3 sustained temps indicates ov has happened. Sustained high temps is good...a dip in the next few days would be great...and then a rise again. Progesterone keeps your temp up. 14 days high and more can mean a pregnancy potentially.

Yesterday I FELT pregnant. 2 almighty dizzy spells. Had to keep changing my underwear as they were soaking (tmi) and I just felt odd. Weird pains all over the shop in abdomen. And heartburn for days now which was a big symptom the last time I was pregnant.


----------



## CJSG1977

:hi: Bean! Dont count yourself out. Sometimes the best symptom is no symptom! Temps are hugely important though so rises like that could be awesome for you :happydance:


----------



## beanhunter

Thanks CJ! Hope I'm not out. Do you really think my chart looks good? Am new to it all but certainly never had temps this high last month before clomid. 

Am headachy and tired today and have a few odd cramps. Trying not to get my hopes up as I don't want to be too disappointed if it doesn't work out. Had my CD21 blds today so fingers crossed for the results...

Think your symptoms sound good CJ, keep us posted! :happydance:


----------



## 35_Smiling

CJSG1977 said:


> Anxiously...madam....why are you testing 3dpo! LOL!
> 
> Hi 35 hun! Nice to hear you up beat and positive...and sexy :haha: xxx
> 
> Kazza bloating is good, especially if it stays. Click share and somewhere on that page it should give the option to create a ticker like mine, then we can just click it. 3 sustained temps indicates ov has happened. Sustained high temps is good...a dip in the next few days would be great...and then a rise again. Progesterone keeps your temp up. 14 days high and more can mean a pregnancy potentially.
> 
> Yesterday I FELT pregnant. 2 almighty dizzy spells. Had to keep changing my underwear as they were soaking (tmi) and I just felt odd. Weird pains all over the shop in abdomen. And heartburn for days now which was a big symptom the last time I was pregnant.

Yes thanks lol having loads of fun poor hubby :rofl:

wow sounds very positive for you. I sure hope you get your :bfp: Good luck!


----------



## Deputyswife

Hey girls I have a question. I'm on clomid 100mg cd3-7. It changed my cycle from 30 to 32 days. But now I'm on cd 33 and no witch in sight. I took a FRER and it was neg. Have any of you guys ever been later with Clomid?


----------



## 35_Smiling

Deputyswife said:


> Hey girls I have a question. I'm on clomid 100mg cd3-7. It changed my cycle from 30 to 32 days. But now I'm on cd 33 and no witch in sight. I took a FRER and it was neg. Have any of you guys ever been later with Clomid?

yes i happens to me on the first time I took clomids I was five days late. Now if and when i take the clomids my cycle comes on early like last month my cycle came on Thursday, June 12 took the clomids from day 2-6 and this cycle it came on two days early Friday, June 10, 2011. Good luck hun ORRRR you could be :bfp: and its just not ready to show as yet:blush: good luck :dust:


----------



## 35_Smiling

35_Smiling said:


> CJSG1977 said:
> 
> 
> Anxiously...madam....why are you testing 3dpo! LOL!
> 
> Hi 35 hun! Nice to hear you up beat and positive...and sexy :haha: xxx
> 
> Kazza bloating is good, especially if it stays. Click share and somewhere on that page it should give the option to create a ticker like mine, then we can just click it. 3 sustained temps indicates ov has happened. Sustained high temps is good...a dip in the next few days would be great...and then a rise again. Progesterone keeps your temp up. 14 days high and more can mean a pregnancy potentially.
> 
> Yesterday I FELT pregnant. 2 almighty dizzy spells. Had to keep changing my underwear as they were soaking (tmi) and I just felt odd. Weird pains all over the shop in abdomen. And heartburn for days now which was a big symptom the last time I was pregnant.
> 
> Yes thanks lol having loads of fun poor hubby :rofl:
> 
> wow sounds very positive for you. I sure hope you get your :bfp: Good luck!Click to expand...

 
:rofl: okay i fliped up! :rofl: my hubby came in here (I am at his office) and we just :sex: right on his desk! OMG! I messed him up so much he said "what the hell girl, i need it! just give me two pumps and a wiggle" :rofl: damnn i love these types of :sex: lol poor us :rofl: I am so glad no one knocked on the office door :haha:


----------



## mrphyemma

35, You are hilarious girl! 2 pumps and a wiggle made me laugh out loud! :)

Hope everyone else is good.

AFM, just headed into the 2ww, think I O'd yesterday. Praying for a miracle in two weeks time! x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just got back from Yorkshire it was love the wedding the meal was very filling we had a 3 course melon , small chicken dinner , baileys cheesecake still full now x x x


----------



## jennievictora

that cheesecake sounds amazing caz n bob :)


----------



## mrphyemma

You're back early Caz, I thought you would be tripping the light fantastic at the night do! :) Glad you had a good day. x


----------



## caz & bob

to much emma to stay there hun had to come back for my son but had a really good day i love the drive 40minutes it is x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

I know what you mean Caz, it's going to cost us a fortune to go to my Brother In Law's wedding next month with new outfits, hair cuts, bridesmaid dress and shoes, present, money for drinks and either a hotel or taxi home. Not cheap at all.


----------



## amethyst77

Mmm Bailey's cheesecake :)
Agree with you and emma about the cost tho Caz, we have a 4 hour drive + outfits, hotels etc to go to a wedding I don't even want to go to :( Could be going in the baby fund!!


----------



## kazzab25

CJSG1977 said:


> Anxiously...madam....why are you testing 3dpo! LOL!
> 
> Hi 35 hun! Nice to hear you up beat and positive...and sexy :haha: xxx
> 
> Kazza bloating is good, especially if it stays. Click share and somewhere on that page it should give the option to create a ticker like mine, then we can just click it. 3 sustained temps indicates ov has happened. Sustained high temps is good...a dip in the next few days would be great...and then a rise again. Progesterone keeps your temp up. 14 days high and more can mean a pregnancy potentially.
> 
> Yesterday I FELT pregnant. 2 almighty dizzy spells. Had to keep changing my underwear as they were soaking (tmi) and I just felt odd. Weird pains all over the shop in abdomen. And heartburn for days now which was a big symptom the last time I was pregnant.

Hiya ladies, 

CJ your symptoms sound so great!! i cant wait till next week for testing!!! Have you resisted testing early, i didnt and guess what BFN!!! but i new it was too early but couldnt help it!!! 

My bloating isnt as bad today and other than some creamy CM, but gassy and my boobs are slightly achy thats it for me today, nothing of any real signficance! 

We are back at the FS next week in the IVF clinic :sad1: but at least things are moving forward! 

I feel like i have tried everything to get my chart on hear! its driving me mad i will see if i can ad it to my ticker now!! grr

Anyway, hope everyone is well!!

Smiling 35 you are sooooo funny


----------



## kazzab25

sorry 35 smiling i got your name wrong xx


----------



## kazzab25

Right my chart should work now!!


----------



## Missjemima

Hey , Im on my 4th cycle of clomid. Im starting to lose my mind with it to be honest! I was on 50mg for first three and now on 100mg, only problems are hot flushes and mood swings! i feel sorry for my hubby!! Wild yam can also help your progesterone development so have a butchers at that!! anyone else feeling lost?? x


----------



## cj72

Hi ladies, My dr just prescribed 50 mg of clomid, but I'm "O"ing tomorrow, so too late for it this month. What kind of side effects can I expect?


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

Good luck this cycle I personally do not fervent side affects but some get headaches migrain and hot flushes.


----------



## kazzab25

Do not get *


----------



## snl41296

ok UPDATE on me friday june 17,2011 
we went to the FS and we are going with IUI. if this cycle happens I am 4 days late with AF and still :bfn: they said give me till next friday, b/c I may have ovulated later then normal. time will tell. I am alittle calm with this, I guess b/c I know we are doing IUI


----------



## Anxiously

snl41296 said:


> ok UPDATE on me friday june 17,2011
> we went to the FS and we are going with IUI. if this cycle happens I am 4 days late with AF and still :bfn: they said give me till next friday, b/c I may have ovulated later then normal. time will tell. I am alittle calm with this, I guess b/c I know we are doing IUI

Loads of good luck! Yes IUI does enhance the benefits of Clomid and help improve the precision of "catching the egg". I'm on 4dpiui now, have been testing on ICs just to monitor when the HCG shot is out of my system. So that I can tell whether I can truly celebrate when I see that double line!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm doing dinner and i feel so sick today and lots of cramping on my left side x x x


----------



## snl41296

hi girls hope every has a good day. 
AFM~ temps going higher and t top it off normally when my cervix is hard and low af is coming. I checked my cervix this morning and its soft and high been like this all week have 1 more week till we see what happens. even though I am 5 days late.


----------



## caz & bob

fx snl woopp hope its your bfp hun x x x


----------



## snl41296

thanks caz u too


----------



## TorriLee

Good morning ladies! I have a question. I am 10dpo the veins on my chest are so blue and prominent that I can trace them to my breasts and my breast hurt. They feel very heavy. My question is when give the hcg trigger shot does it mimic pregnancy. I had the shot 2 weeks ago.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Mrphyemma: you laughed I pusted out and just couldnt resist anymore. I played with him so much poor men lol

Caz&bob: glad you loved the wedding. Gosh hey you went to a wedding and all you came back to tease us was the food? :rofl: I see you must have went with your belly empty :rofl: well I hope you getting that :bfp: then I see your testing shortly..:dust:

Kazzab25: good luck next week hun :dust:

Missjemima: I only had the hot flashes. All the best sorry :dust:

Cj72: good for you! :yippee: get your :sex: on love and good luck when you start the clomids!

Snl: I feel you. :hugs:

TorriLee: sorry hun dont have a clue. BUT good luck to you anyways :dust:


----------



## CJSG1977

Good luck in the 2WW Emma!x

Kazza your symptoms are still sounding good and your chart is good but a bit squiffy as I see you have been sleep deprived? That lowers your temperature which is why there are those circles. FF is peeing me off as it wont pinpoint ov! I have had 4 high temps and its saying my thermal shift is not significant enough! Arrghhh! And I am so glad to see your chart! :happydance:

35 you absolutely crack me up!!!! But good on you girl!

Snl I hope this is a bfp for you! But at least you know the IUI is there waiting if not.

Torri if I am right I think it can give some preggers symptoms but the veins go blue like that because they widen to pump more blood in pregnancy so I am a little excited for you :happydance: It was a good symptom for me last time! x

AFM Well sitting here typing I am having the worst hot flash ever! I have had nausea today mildly and heartburn for daaaayss. I have headaches, pain in abdomen and pulling sensation and also like I have done too many sit ups. CM still in ABUNDANCE! Peeing a lot, so very very tired I could sleep here typing lol, temp shot up, low back pain, bloated a bit. But I have no idea where I am in my cycle! At the earliest I am 4dpo but I could be 6 or 7! :shrug:


----------



## kazzab25

CJ - Thanks for looking hun, i always have broken sleep but last night the cat had me up at three crying and jumping on my head! 

Your Symptoms sound fab hun when will you test? 

fx for everyones bfp this month ! xx


----------



## CJSG1977

I am going to wait as long as I can lol...if these symptoms persist, particularly the heartburn and dizzy spells I will test next saturday as I will be 10dpo potentially but with my current symptoms I am thinking ov has happened earlier but my temps are just all over the shop. I never get a bfp before af is due so I am probably wasting my time. If I am 4dpo then af is actually not due till 29th or 30th June!

As long as you take your temp after 4 hours uninterrupted sleep it will be fine so if the cat decides to treat you like a bouncy castle again grab your thermometer once he's buggered off :rofl: When will you test??xx


----------



## beanhunter

CJ are you having any monitoring this month? I had my bloods done yesterday and keeping my I fingers crossed. I guess FF can't pinpoint o because you only stated temping mid cycle? 
Kazza your chart looks good now that I can see it!
Caz and snl sounding good for you both! Look forward to hearing about your :bfp:
AFM I'm 8dpo today and shattered! Sore breasts today too. temps still way up, trying not to get my hopes up tho. 
:dust: to you all


----------



## caz & bob

sounds good for you bean x x x


----------



## beanhunter

Hope so!


----------



## kazzab25

Haha yeah that's what I should do!!! 

I've been testing which is bad I know!! 

Try not test not till the weekend now but not sure how kong I will last!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hey Lisa: just checked out your chart wow you are really up there. I wonder what is going on...first you keep getting your af early then late then early and now its super duper late even if you ov late shouldn't your temps be lower by now? all well time will tell like you said right. :coffee::flower:


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks bean hunter not too sure as never tempted before x


----------



## Hushy

Hi There

Is there room for another in the club?

We have been TTC for 2 years. Husband is perfect. I have PCOS and my left tube is blocked. This is my first cycle of clomid. I'm on day 18 today. I had a scan on day 12 which showed that my left ovary had one follicle measuring 16.8mm so clomid is working. Just a waiting game now!


----------



## beanhunter

Hi hushy and welcome! I'm fairly new here too but everyones really helpful. Are you having any monitoring? 
I'm cd22 today and there are quite a few other ladies around similar days.


----------



## mrphyemma

Welcome to Clomid Club and Good Luck Hushy! I too have a blocked left tube. x


----------



## amethyst77

Fingers crossed hushy and bean...
xxx


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Ladies im on cd7 and took fertomid frm cd2 - cd6 Iv got lil cramping at the mo and lil ewcm i took an opk as im a poas luv it! lol :dohh: and there lines not pos... but is this true you can get lines early but doesnt mean anything??
I read you can ovulate 5 -10days after last pill so shud start BDing soon??


----------



## Hushy

Awww thanks all!

I'm in the UK and having treatment on the NHS so I'm just being scanned this month. I am having bloods taken each month though. 

I'm pretty sure I OV'd on Friday as I had really bad OV pain Wed and Thurs and it disppeared on Friday afternoon along with my CM . We had sex on Wed, Fri and Sat so hopefully we have caught the precious egg.


----------



## laura_2010

Aww FX hushy, Can I ask how long it took you to get ref from gp? x


----------



## Hushy

I went and asked to be referred in Feb. I got a letter from fertility services about 3 weeks later saying I was on the waiting list to be seen and I would get another letter in about 9 weeks asking me to call them for an appointment. The letter arrived on the Thursday and I got a phone call from them on the Friday saying they had a cancellation for that Saturday and did I want it! Obvisouly I did, so we went along and had an ultrasound and bloods taken. They called a week later to say I had PCOS and they would be starting me on clomid. On 17th March (about 3 weeks after my initial appointment) I had my HSG.

Then on 3 April I had to have emergency surgery to remove my infected gallbladder (worst pain I have ever felt) so the start of our treatment was delayed until this cycle.


----------



## mrphyemma

laura I think you may have taken your opk a bit too soon after finishing the clomid. I usually wait until Cd10 to do opk's and usually start BDing on that day too. Good Luck x


----------



## CJSG1977

Looking good Bean!x

Welcome Hushy! Always room in here hun. GL this month.

Kazza I forgot to say earlier....WHY ARE YOU TESTING!!!! :rofl: Not good for the positive vibe staring at what clearly will be negatives this early! Naughty girl! :haha: 

I'm not being monitored Bean but I am meant to be 4 dpo...so no point going for blood till tuesday I am guessing? 

I am sat here shivering at the minute and my temp has dropped to 98.24 after the nap I just had? I dont think I ov, I really dont. Will see what my temp is like in the morning. I think I need to write this cycle off. No point getting my hopes up with all this irregularity.


----------



## CJSG1977

Laura sweety I did mention to you to not use the opks as there will be lines that arent accurate for your ovulation. I started at cd8 and had quite dark but not pos and then they went negative for days, stark white! And I nearly gave up but continued testing and then they went dark, and then pos. You should start SMEP tomorrow as well.

Wow that was quick Hushy! And I know the pain with gallbladder problems as I have stones. Nothing like it. I hope you are all mended and ready for your first clomid cycle.


----------



## laura_2010

Thats was good then hushy... :thumbup: hpe mines goes through fast-ish lol.... 
Thanks... right i wont opk for another 3days lol :dohh:
Is cramping normal after clomid?? x


----------



## cranberry987

TorriLee said:


> Good morning ladies! I have a question. I am 10dpo the veins on my chest are so blue and prominent that I can trace them to my breasts and my breast hurt. They feel very heavy. My question is when give the hcg trigger shot does it mimic pregnancy. I had the shot 2 weeks ago.

Ive no idea about this sorry. I'd call the fs and see what they say tho.


----------



## beanhunter

Oh CJ sorry it's all so messed up for you! But with your symptoms do you really think there's no chance? I thought it all sounded so positive. I have no idea about temp dropping this pm, try to only do mine once a day and it's my first full cycle charting. I reckon blds tues sounds good. I think it takes about a week for results so hoping I get mine before I go on holiday next weekend.


----------



## beanhunter

Hushy - that all sounds amazingly quick! Am on nhs too and only get bloods. Wish I could have had a scan too but would've had to go private and we are saving the cash in case we need to pay for IVF later on. What did your scan show?


----------



## Hushy

cranberry987 said:


> TorriLee said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! I have a question. I am 10dpo the veins on my chest are so blue and prominent that I can trace them to my breasts and my breast hurt. They feel very heavy. My question is when give the hcg trigger shot does it mimic pregnancy. I had the shot 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Oh I know this!!! Yes it does because the trigger shot contains a small amount of HCG. My friend had a problem with eggs not releasing so she was given it, she was also told not to test until at least day 35 to allow the HCG to leave her system. It can take about 2 weeks to come out your blood.
> BUT it could also be pregnancy as well. Fingers crossed.Click to expand...


----------



## Hushy

beanhunter said:


> Hushy - that all sounds amazingly quick! Am on nhs too and only get bloods. Wish I could have had a scan too but would've had to go private and we are saving the cash in case we need to pay for IVF later on. What did your scan show?

I thought it would all takes ages but because my GP had done some of the work by taking base line hormones over 3 cycles they sort of knew what was wrong and not having sex worked in my favour because it meant no chance of pregnancy so I had my HSG right away.

Scan showed one follicle measuring 16.8mm on the left ovary and 3 tiny follicles on the right all measuring too small at less than 10mm. 

It really sucks not being scanned.


----------



## beanhunter

Yep I know. Nothing I can do about it though :shrug: just keeping fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## CJSG1977

I dont know Bean, maybe I am just having a down day. I only took my temp because of the shivering and I wanted to check how much it dropped in case this is going to be a normal behaviour on clomid, you know. If I get my bloods done tuesday I will get them back the day af is due. Not too useful but at least I can find out if I ov or not that way.

Unless I am infact 6 dpo at least which means if my temp is still down in the morning it mght be an implantation dip....that would be exciting but only if my temp went back up of course.


----------



## beanhunter

Aaaagh. It's a minefield isn't it CJ. Easy to drive yourself nuts!:wacko:


----------



## Hushy

I don't really know much about temping but got my fingers crossed for you CJSG. 

My NHS trust seems to be very quick. I'm having my bloods taken on 24th and fertility nurse is phoning me on the 27th with the results. 

Dreading it as I hate needles!


----------



## Anxiously

TorriLee said:


> Good morning ladies! I have a question. I am 10dpo the veins on my chest are so blue and prominent that I can trace them to my breasts and my breast hurt. They feel very heavy. My question is when give the hcg trigger shot does it mimic pregnancy. I had the shot 2 weeks ago.

I took Pregnyl and read that it has a half life of 33 hours, which means that the amount that was shot into your system (e.g 10,000) will be halved every 33 hours. You can do a simple calculation to check when its expected to fully purge but it also depends on your metabolism. My gynae told me to wait 3 weeks before testing, but I'm just starting to test every few days now to monitor the purging of my hcg shot.


----------



## kazzab25

Hushy welcome! Good luck this cycle xxx

Cj - I no I'm so bad I didn't fo one today and i will try not till at keast turbans of the week but all my boosting and cramping has stopped so I'm not holding out any hope!


----------



## kazzab25

Bloating *


----------



## snl41296

chrystie ~ i know I would have been way down by now but there is still this week to go WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY DOWN :rofl: lets see what happens till wed or so


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym took the dogs round the field now chilling symptom wise feel sick cramps x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Nice symptoms there Caz, when are you testing?


----------



## jennievictora

hey girlls hope your all ok just had my lunch goin tidy up n walk dog with my bf :)


----------



## caz & bob

don't think i am emma hate seeing bfn ha my cycles are between 28 to 31 so if i don't See af then i will test x x x x


----------



## snl41296

caz & bob said:


> don't think i am emma hate seeing bfn ha my cycles are between 28 to 31 so if i don't See af then i will test x x x x

i got tired of testing myself but this is just CRAZY FOR ME i have never had a 36 day cycle EVER and I am 34 yrs old. :wacko::wacko: i dont know whats going on I cant wait for Friday then i go for blood work


----------



## caz & bob

aw snl i bet you have got a shy bfp hun x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm hoping this is it for you snl x


----------



## snl41296

caz & bob said:


> aw snl i bet you have got a shy bfp hun x x x

yea I wish I am starting just to think different either come or dont come. either give me a :bfp: or AF SHOW UR UGLY ASS so I can start my clomid and do IUI! dam it lol


----------



## beanhunter

Yuck. Feel absolutely horrid today. Hot flushes and dizzy. Really rubbish and struggling at work. Do you reckon it could be a good sign???


----------



## mrphyemma

Fingers crossed beanhunter x


----------



## caz & bob

hope we all get nice bfps we all need it x x x


----------



## amethyst77

That sounds v good beanhunter
x


----------



## beanhunter

Me too caz. Daren't get my hopes up though. Determined not to test til sat at the earliest but at a wedding that day so don't really want to do it before and be grumpy all day. Decisions decisions.....:shrug:


----------



## PCOSbites

Well I'm another Clomid member! I've used 8 total rounds of 50 mg Clomid in the past and started 100 mg Clomid on my last cycle. I'm either O'ing today or doing the crummy PCOS thing where it looks like I'm ovulating, but I don't. 

I don't know about anyone else, but man there was a big side effect difference when I went up a dose. I did ovulate a lot sooner a lot faster (it takes me awhile to gear up to O earlier on 50 mg), so I think it's an appropriate dose. But man those five days feel like a continuous hangover... with no fun party to kick it off. Ha! Hope you all are well!


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Im a PCOSer and was on Clomid. Never got a positive opk let alone a false one but I can imagine how annoying they would be. I felt like an absolute nutjob on 100mg, but never tried 50mg. When the FS wanted to put me up to 150 I actually cried :haha:


----------



## PCOSbites

cranberry987 said:


> Hi
> 
> Im a PCOSer and was on Clomid. Never got a positive opk let alone a false one but I can imagine how annoying they would be. I felt like an absolute nutjob on 100mg, but never tried 50mg. When the FS wanted to put me up to 150 I actually cried :haha:

I would cry too! I take my pills at night to lessen the effects, but they're still there. I'm pretty useless on those days. I can't imagine going up any more than this. Yuck! Hope you never have to see that dose! :nope:


----------



## jennievictora

they put me on 150mg and it made me feel so nauseous :/ be worth it if i get my bfp though are false negatives on ovulation strips common when taking clomid :shrug:


----------



## CJSG1977

Caz I am the same, dont like testing till I know af is due, or late. I hope you get your bfp!

Symptoms are sounding good Bean!

I hope its ov PCOSbites! I cant imagine going on a higher dose, its been awful on 50mg!

How is everyone?xx

I have been having very breath taking pains in my right side all afternoon and evening. So tired all the time. I slept all afternoon and feel tired already. Very hungry all the time. And just feel like crap tbh! God these pains are bad! Is this clomid? Is it normal in the 2ww in a non pregnant cycle? Any advice would be welcomed!


----------



## keepsmiling

thois cycle had been a weird one
on cd 12 i felt lots of cramps and pains,, didnt thinka ything of it as i never ov bfore cd 16 ish
well iv been doin opks since cd 14 and no pos yet so iv given up and now thinkin maybe i ovd early?
xx who nows x


----------



## cranberry987

Csj. Have you had any of these?

Symptoms are set into 3 categories: mild, moderate, and severe. Mild symptoms include abdominal bloating and feeling of fullness, nausea, diarrhea, and slight weight gain. Moderate symptoms include excessive weight gain (weight gain of greater than 2 pounds per day), increased abdominal girth, vomiting, diarrhea, darker urine and less in amount, excessive thirst, and skin and/or hair feeling dry (in addition to mild symptoms). Severe symptoms are fullness/bloating above the waist, shortness of breath, urination significantly darker or has ceased, calf and chest pains, marked abdominal bloating or distention, and lower abdominal pains (in addition to mild and moderate symptoms).

That's from the ohss wiki page. Nothing to worry about afaik but needs a drs visit. Or it might just be the usual clomid nonsense. Ppl have all sorts of weird cramps and twinges


----------



## CJSG1977

I wouldnt say any of those hun! Bloating is all! None of the rest. Had a wave of nausea last night but it went when I ate. Are these symptoms of clomid that are to be concerned with or pregnancy hun?

xx


----------



## cranberry987

That's symptoms of hyperstimulation due to clomid or any other fertility med


----------



## CJSG1977

Would I be getting them after ov though?


----------



## cranberry987

But if it's just the pain then you should be fine. Don't wanna scare ya :)

And yeah it'd be after ov


----------



## redberry

Jennievictoria, I told you I'd update you when I'd been for my gynae appt on the next steps offered to me after Clomid.

Well, she first of all said it would be IVF or nothing, but then when I asked about other tests, she said she'd get me to do tests for prolactin and insulin resistance before referring me for IVF. My husband asked her whether there were any other options and she said no. 

I asked her if I could go on Clomid again, and she said she didn't hold out much hope, as I hadn't responded in the first three cycles, but she's prescribed me 3 more months' worth, but only 100mg. She didn't want to go up to 150mg because of the possible side effects (she mentioned thinning of the bones).

Hope that helps. Best of luck!


----------



## jennievictora

thank you hun im waiting for my blood test results now il get them thusday praying its worked this time x


----------



## Anxiously

Urgh it's only 6dpo??? Feels like I gotta wait a hundred more years before AF is due! How's everyone?


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: just staying in for the washer man to come and take my washer to be fix and put me in another 1 why mine is being fix woopp wish they would hurry up symptom wise still feel a bit sick and cramps i will test Saturday if no af x x x


----------



## Hushy

Hi all, hope everyone is well. CJSG hope your pain gets better soon.

I'm about 5DPO now and my god the time is dragging! Especially since the fertility nurse has banned me from testing before Day 42!

I have twinges on my left hand side, like someone is pinching me and I am exhausted. I was in bed sleeping by 8.15pm last night and slept right through until 6.30 and I'm still tired. Anyone else get twinges and really tired??
x


----------



## redberry

jennievictora said:


> thank you hun im waiting for my blood test results now il get them thusday praying its worked this time x


I hope so! :dust:

This morning, Fertility Friend told me I'd ovulated on CD 21! It's my first cycle charting and I've had quite a few disturbed nights, so my temps have been affected by that, but I've also had what I think is watery CM since CD 17. I still have it now and it's CD 28. I thought I'd had ovulation twinges two days ago, and I also had much more CM than usual that day, so I don't know what to think really. Has anyone else had a similar experience? I'm not on Clomid this cycle, and I really don't want to have to start again next cycle. I'd just like a natural conception!! Fingers crossed...


----------



## keepsmiling

im just wondering can weightloss effect ovulation,, cos my opks have been all over the place
neg one day almost pos the next then faint ine then a stong line??
iv given up on them this month x


----------



## redberry

keepsmiling said:


> im just wondering can weightloss effect ovulation,, cos my opks have been all over the place
> neg one day almost pos the next then faint ine then a stong line??
> iv given up on them this month x

I don't know, but I wouldn't have thought so. Have they been normal before?


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh,, i normally ov on cd 14-18 x


----------



## redberry

keepsmiling said:


> yuh,, i normally ov on cd 14-18 x

Odd. Can't help, I'm afraid. Sorry.


----------



## keepsmiling

thats ok thanks for trying lol
anyone else have any ideas?
x


----------



## CJSG1977

Keepsmiling it is more likely the clomid affecting the opks. You will get darker line but not pos if you start close after taking the tabs. I did. Then they went stark white. Then they got darker till positive. Then stark white and then a darker one again. And I havent lost weight. This is my first clomid cycle but I always use opks and never had them like that before. Clomid messes around with your hormones a lot and tricks your body into produce more. Hope this helps.

AFM I am CD24. FF isnt going to pinpoint ov. I might override it. But I am either 6DPO or 10 DPO. I have 2 very low temps on my chart and 2 rises. I have had 6 higher temps now. My symptoms have been hot flashes, twinges and a stiffness in my abdomen, low back pain, a couple of waves of nausea, dizzy spells, headaches, heartburn, terrible hunger and the worst tiredness ever! Bloated and very gassy (tmi) I also think I may have developed a cyst from the clomid as I keep getting sharp pains in the right side over ovary and cant lie on my front so I'll have to keep an eye on that as I suffer from cystic ovarian disorder (like PCOS but one cyst that just keeps growing). I dont know if all these symptoms are clomid yet, or more hopefully if they are pregnancy, but I doubt it. I have also had the shivers and hot sweats which someone told me is a clomid symptom.

GL with the results Jennie!

How is everyone?


----------



## keepsmiling

its def not the clomid effecting it
iv been on clomid 7 monnths and its only just stred happening
iv lose 10lb in 2 weeks x


----------



## beanhunter

Hushy - I'm the same. No way I'd hold out til cd42 tho!

Still feel rubbish today. Nearly fainted at work which was a buy embarrassing and feel a bit queasy though not exactly sick, sounds weird but can't explain it. Still getting lots of twinges and am tired but maybe it's because I didn't sleep. Cd24 an temps still up and fingers tightly crossed - does my chart look ok?


----------



## beanhunter

CJ I reckon you ovd day 14 and then had a nice dip on 18 then maybe going triphasic? New to all this charting business though!


----------



## caz & bob

kel it will just be your body getin ready to pop a nice big egg out lv x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

its abit late if it is lol x


----------



## Anxiously

CJ, have you had these symptoms in the previous cycles? If they are new symptoms (and I don't think they are typical clomid symptoms except for the nausea or headaches/dizziness), then chances are good eh? :)

redberry, I'm CD20 today and I too have been seeing loads of wet CM (sorry tmi) in the past few days. Pretty unusual as I thought that CM will start to turn creamy and dry out after ovulation (which I did on CD14).


----------



## CJSG1977

Bean that is secretly what I am hoping!!!!!!! My temp is normally 97.6 cd1 to ov.....my first recorded is 98.24...even if I take in to consideration that clomid is putting .3 on it that would make my cd1 97.9? Which still makes it .3 higher again. Blimey all this maths :haha: Anyway...I will know for sure when af comes....if it comes. By cd14 af is due 27th. If ov was cd18 then af shouldnt show till 1st July as luteal phase shouldnt technically change. But then on clomid anything is possible I guess.

You chart looks good hun, temp still up and way above cover line! And symptoms sound terrific!

I dont know then keepsmiling! I just know thats exactly what has happened since using clomid for me. I know a girl who has been on clomid for a few months, always gets lines on opks and this month they were stark white her entire cycle! And a scan confirmed ov! Who's to know these things hun!


----------



## CJSG1977

Not a lot of use but this is about hormones and weight loss...

https://www.lifetoolsforwomen.com/w/8-hormones.htm


----------



## CJSG1977

I hope so Anxiously! When I was pregnant last time I had heartburn from ov till my mc. But it seems to have eased off now.... The twinges I dont know but they are near on constant throughout the day. I think it may be a cyst but when I crouch or pull my knees up there is no pain which when I have had cysts before would be the case.

How are you getting on babe?xx


----------



## Anxiously

I'm good. Getting really impatient with the real testing though. Can't believe I have another 7 days to go! :cry:

I have very few symptoms so far. Temps have been consistently up, lots of wet CM, sleeping slightly earlier but otherwise not really fatigued. That's it! No sore boobs or anything (or maybe my boobs are too small hahahaha).


----------



## beanhunter

CJ have you decided when you are testing? Am so close to breaking....Scared of a :bfn: and only 10dpo. What to do??? :confused:


----------



## keepsmiling

thnks for taking the time to do tht
xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

hi beanhunter do it !!! lol xx


----------



## CJSG1977

:haha: Anxiously at sore boobs! I doubt its that! :rofl: However! I will say every month for the last 6 at least my boobs have been sore and itchy in the 2ww....and now... NADA, ZIP, ZILCH! So maybe thats a symptom???

Bean if I am 10 dpo....then I could test in 2 days....but I think I will wait as I hate seeing bfns and I know I will just see myself as out. If my cycle is going to be longer because of late ov then I dont want to be depressed for the next 10 days.

Dont test just yet hun. If you are still having nausea in a couple of days...maaaaybe then.xx


----------



## lauraclili

Hi All, 

Have just spoken to my clinic who said that I didn't ovulate last month (first on Clomid and first that 21 day bloods haven't picked up ovulation). Apparently my progesterone level was 25 and they are looking for something above 30. :( I'm feeling pretty low about it to be honest as they want to up my Clomid level next cycle and I've been getting some rubbish headaches this time around. 

Any one else had Clomid make ovulation stop happening? I'm really confused by this as I've has 21 day bloods several times before and all have shown ovulation and I had 4 follies on my scan... They did say that they were very small though. 

Grr! Nothing is ever easy! 

xx


----------



## Anxiously

Laura, did you use a HCG trigger to help with the ovulation?


----------



## CJSG1977

Laura whats the measurement as I dont understand that!

https://www.babymed.com/fertility-tests/progesterone-levels

I would say you ovulated! Between 5 and 10 usually indicates no ov! But then I am no expert!


----------



## CJSG1977

Laura whats the measurement as I dont understand that!

https://www.babymed.com/fertility-tests/progesterone-levels

I would say you ovulated! Between 5 and 10 usually indicates no ov! But then I am no expert!


----------



## keepsmiling

i got a result of 17 i think and my fs said although they like to c over 30 anything over 10 indicates some kind of ov did happen

afm just got a big blob of ewcm so maybe i didnt miss ov after all xx


----------



## CJSG1977

https://www.livestrong.com/article/287853-ovulation-with-a-low-progesterone-level/

This one says it all!


----------



## CJSG1977

Keepsmiling dont be disconcerted! When do you think ov was meant to of happened? And when did you last dtd?


----------



## keepsmiling

we last dtd yesterday
i dunno its normally anywhere freom cd 14 to 18
but on my frst cycle of clomid it was cd 21 x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Anxiously said:


> Urgh it's only 6dpo??? Feels like I gotta wait a hundred more years before AF is due! How's everyone?

:rofl: sorry hun you are funny...you really living up to your name :rofl: soon hun soon you be able to to :test: in the mean time relax:haha:


----------



## 35_Smiling

hi all i decided not to temp anymore. getting a bit tired of waking up early at the same time to temp. I have a feeling of when i ov and i will just continue to :sex: regularly until then and have loads of fun. I will start the opk tomorrow because i usually ov between cd14 and cd15. 

Who is ready to :test: good luck on a :bfp: here some :dust: to EVERYONE!!!


----------



## CJSG1977

Keepsmiling...why do you think you missed ov then? If you think ov is happening you can dtd today....or yesterdays can cover you for today! Sperm live a little while and that ewcm would likely have been up there yesterday which is perfect for their shelf life! Dtd today to be sure is all babe!

Someone talk me out of testing :haha: Now I have learned I am 10dpo I have gone nutty :rofl:


----------



## keepsmiling

i think ill ov tomorrow now
just did a opk and almost pos with clear wee wee lol

test huni!!!!!


----------



## CJSG1977

So you havent missed it then!! Yipee!


----------



## keepsmiling

looks like i havent yay xx

hubbys agreed to a mornign quickie bfore he leaves cos im on nights atm x


----------



## CJSG1977

Thats it, you tell him girl! Go get the eggy! :dance:


----------



## lauraclili

CJSG1977 said:


> https://www.livestrong.com/article/287853-ovulation-with-a-low-progesterone-level/
> 
> This one says it all!

Thanks for the info but the FS in the UK use a different system of measurements from those used in the US and Australia which requires a level of 30 or more (n/mol - i think) to indicate ovulation... 

I'm finding it difficult to find any information on this that is specific to this measurement system. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## mrphyemma

laura, they LIKE to see a figure of over 30 but 25 doesn't mean you haven't ovulated. There is a past member of the clomid club who was told she hadn't ovulated when she was indeed pregnant, she is due her baby next week. It's not always set in stone hun. x


----------



## CJSG1977

Laura I am in the UK! And thats what I have been told hun! :shrug:

Well I caved and tested :bfn: After all the excitement of being 10dpo! Oh well. Next month it is then!


----------



## beanhunter

I held out - going to try to wait til sat at the earliest. 
Sorry about your :bfn: CJ.


----------



## mrphyemma

CJ!!!! You can't count yourself out after a 10dpo BFN. Here's to a BFP any day now xx


----------



## kazzab25

Cj your not out yet hun when is AF due in ten dpo too x


----------



## PCOSbites

Popping in to say hi! Looks like lots of frustrating stuff going on with you all. As for me, I am just going to heap on more frustration. I've had 5 solid days of fertile signs and :sex:, but still no temp shift! Driving me insane. We're really going for the conception olympics this cycle, it feels like. It's 100 mg Clomid, using some pre-seed when needed, and I officially dropped coffee, my favorite thing ever. :coffee: Makes me so sad!

CJ, I wouldn't count yourself out just yet! I won't even let myself test that early because it's just a disappointment. Hope that BFN turns into a BFP soon!

Smiling, I can totally relate to the temping thing being stressful. Hope that dropping that helps!

KeepSmiling, catch that eggie! Yay for getting that positive OPK! Hope this is a good one for you!

Laura, I hope that they're wrong about the non ovulation. Every doctor seems to be different in what levels they believe are normal. 

Hope everyone is having a good day, cycles and crud notwithstanding!


----------



## 35_Smiling

keepsmiling said:


> looks like i havent yay xx
> 
> hubbys agreed to a mornign quickie bfore he leaves cos im on nights atm x

have fun keepsmiling! i love those morning quickie's mostly becaues hubby feels burned out while he works :rofl: its funny to watch him working and he looks like he needs some sleep:haha:

get the eggie :dust:


----------



## snl41296

HEY GIRLS 7 days late as of today!!!!!!!!!!!!
:af::af::af::af:
friday cant come soon enough. now its starting to bug me out! i need to know and I have not tested. today was the first day we :sex: as well. DH just didnt want too at all :blush: but we did. I dont know what to think anymore just get here friday 

hope everyone is doing well going to read back now all I missed


----------



## PCOSbites

Your chart looks great snl! I really hope that it gives you the result I think it will! Fingers and toes crossed for you! :happydance:

Why do I keep looking at my FF chart like it's some sort of crystal ball??? Like looking at it right now will tell me if my temp goes up tomorrow. D'oh! :wacko:


----------



## CJSG1977

Morning girls. Well my temp has stayed up again which I would expect anyway at this many dpo. I woke with terrible sweats...clomid I guess. And I also has a gall stone attack. And unfortunately its meant that I have had to take co codamol and diclofenac. Which I am gutted about in my 2 week wait. But its my only treatment till I have a scan and they decide what they are going to do.


----------



## Anxiously

Sorry to hear about the gall stone Hun :hug: is that what's causing your pain and the shivers?


----------



## snl41296

morning girls. just dropping by to say hello :hi: still NO Af :af:


----------



## cranberry987

Urgh that's annoying. Are you sure it's a bfn tho?


----------



## Anxiously

Girls, can you take a look at my chart? Does this look like a triphasic to you? My chart looks eerily neat this month (though I only started charting this cycle only since CD13).


----------



## mrphyemma

Fab looking chart Anxiously! Fingers crossed x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls witch :af: got me cd1 well i have been in contact with my fs secretary and there sending my for a scan on cd10 wooppp to see what my lining is like because i think its to thin on 100mg when i was on 50mg i got Cort preggo twice not had a sniff of one with this 100mg well on to round 4 for me :cry: fed up and gutted just hope this round works for us the soft cups and concieve plus did nt do the trick for me but i am going to use them this cycle x x x


----------



## Anxiously

Aw, sorry about the AF Caz :hug:


----------



## SummerLily

sorry to hear AF got you Caz :hugs:

fingers crossed the scan gives you more insight as to whats happening xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh Caz I'm so sorry AF got you and you are feeling down about not conceiving. I can truly emapthise there hun. I've been on clomid a year now with one BFP followed by a mc and nothing else since. It feels like its never going to happen doesn't it? Hope you get some answers hun x


----------



## jennievictora

iv got my results back i havent ovulated again docs going ring me tmz x


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> morning girls. just dropping by to say hello :hi: still NO Af :af:

hey snl i was on google check this out:
https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/periodlate.html


----------



## 35_Smiling

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls witch :af: got me cd1 well i have been in contact with my fs secretary and there sending my for a scan on cd10 wooppp to see what my lining is like because i think its to thin on 100mg when i was on 50mg i got Cort preggo twice not had a sniff of one with this 100mg well on to round 4 for me :cry: fed up and gutted just hope this round works for us the soft cups and concieve plus did nt do the trick for me but i am going to use them this cycle x x x

sorry caz:hugs: i pray all the best for this cycle. how long you've been on clomids now? have you taken a few months break and jump back on (from clomids and doing natural cycle for about three months)?:shrug:


----------



## 35_Smiling

jennievictora said:


> iv got my results back i havent ovulated again docs going ring me tmz x

i am so sorry. are they going to increase the clomids?:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

35_Smiling said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls witch :af: got me cd1 well i have been in contact with my fs secretary and there sending my for a scan on cd10 wooppp to see what my lining is like because i think its to thin on 100mg when i was on 50mg i got Cort preggo twice not had a sniff of one with this 100mg well on to round 4 for me :cry: fed up and gutted just hope this round works for us the soft cups and concieve plus did nt do the trick for me but i am going to use them this cycle x x x
> 
> sorry caz:hugs: i pray all the best for this cycle. how long you've been on clomids now? have you taken a few months break and jump back on (from clomids and doing natural cycle for about three months)?:shrug:Click to expand...

ye i finished for 3 month then my fs put me back on it but 100mg got cort 2 on 50mg so i think the 100mg is to much tbh x x x


----------



## 35_Smiling

I am crankey here at hubbies office today. I just want to :sleep:. Last night I had to stop my son (18yrs old) fighting a boy last night (shall I say this morning around 2:30AM).

I heard all this noise outside then heard fist hitting flash:growlmad:. 
I jumped out of bed put on what ever i could grab and ran outside (without my glasses:growlmad:). I said "what the hell is going on:growlmad:" they were still hitting each other so i went between them (disregard my safty right; like i thought i was super mom:dohh:) and said "what the fuck are you two doing this for this early in the morning. i saw one boy holding another boy so i said "let my son go" (without glasses i had no idea that wasn't my son) my son said momma that's not me i am right here:blush:. rofl: i could laugh now but not this moring) I demanded my son to get the hell inside (wow and he did just that he must have saw the anger in on my face in the dark i have no clue:haha:) and told the other boy the get the fuck out of my yard before i call the police) he and three other boys who was with him did just that after they tried to say sorry. (wow kids still have respect for parrents these days I had no idea) 

I went inside told my son to wash his face to calm him down...he did that and then i asked him why and why this is going on...he told me (now you will be pissed too as a parent to her child) he told me he felt disrespected because he told the boys he was cooking himself some food (why the hell at 2AM) and didn't have enough to share. so the boy started yelling at him. he told the boy to be quiet because his parents were sleeping but the kids then raise his voice and said "fuck your parents" OMG that pissed my son off and he started fighting him. so that was how it started.

wow the boy said fuck me then when i broke up the fight he was saying I am sorry Mrs. Simons so sorry for this...gosh these kids are just crazy! who fights over food!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## snl41296

oh man I am so sorry u went through that shit jeeze!


----------



## snl41296

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls witch :af: got me cd1 well i have been in contact with my fs secretary and there sending my for a scan on cd10 wooppp to see what my lining is like because i think its to thin on 100mg when i was on 50mg i got Cort preggo twice not had a sniff of one with this 100mg well on to round 4 for me :cry: fed up and gutted just hope this round works for us the soft cups and concieve plus did nt do the trick for me but i am going to use them this cycle x x x

so sorry caz wish she would arrive for me or get a :bfp: either or so I can get on with my IUI :happydance:


----------



## keepsmiling

oh gosh

well glad no1 was hurt

afm pos opks today!!! yay finally xx


----------



## caz & bob

wow 35 glad all was ok x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

sorry :af: got ya caz xx


----------



## snl41296

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I GOT AFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF after 8 long days full on AF!
i start 100mg day 2-6 clomid and this cycle IUI!
DH is very very sad b/c I think he had hope 
now we know we can get PG! with IUI
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## CJSG1977

Potentially Anxiously...take a look at this:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Triphasic_chart.html


----------



## CJSG1977

Snl I never thought I would see someone so happy to get af :haha: Good luck with the IUI sweety! This will give you your bfp! :hugs:

I'm sorry the witch got you Caz hunni, and I am sorry you are down :hugs: It will happen hunni!

Jennie I'm sorry the results showed no ov :grr: Blimmin cycles suck! I hope they fix it for next month!

Anxiously, lovely looking chart! :dance:

35, omg! I'm glad you are all ok! Boys will be boys. Very brave, but careful next time. You never know what you are walking in to.x

I tested bfn again :cry: So no more testing till the witch doesnt show. I did glance back at my test and saw what looked like an evap...couldnt get the focus on my camera! And now the line is gone! But under the camera I could see it! Till I took the pic! Darn darn evaps! :grr: My cervix sure does feel a bit open so I will see what temp and that is like tomorrow. Not holding out hope though. Symptoms are TIRED!!! Beyond belief! Headache, low back pain, hot flashes (likely the clomid) bad hunger and constipation. Not much else.


----------



## snl41296

CJSG1977 said:


> Snl I never thought I would see someone so happy to get af :haha: Good luck with the IUI sweety! This will give you your bfp! :hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry the witch got you Caz hunni, and I am sorry you are down :hugs: It will happen hunni!
> 
> Jennie I'm sorry the results showed no ov :grr: Blimmin cycles suck! I hope they fix it for next month!
> 
> Anxiously, lovely looking chart! :dance:
> 
> 35, omg! I'm glad you are all ok! Boys will be boys. Very brave, but careful next time. You never know what you are walking in to.x
> 
> I tested bfn again :cry: So no more testing till the witch doesnt show. I did glance back at my test and saw what looked like an evap...couldnt get the focus on my camera! And now the line is gone! But under the camera I could see it! Till I took the pic! Darn darn evaps! :grr: My cervix sure does feel a bit open so I will see what temp and that is like tomorrow. Not holding out hope though. Symptoms are TIRED!!! Beyond belief! Headache, low back pain, hot flashes (likely the clomid) bad hunger and constipation. Not much else.

:rofl: me too although DH is sad, he had hope. he is also worried about $$$ and i start my sonograms tomorrow on cycle day 2 :cry: he flipped and said we have no money this may be a wash out cycle girls.


----------



## beanhunter

Hi girls.
Snl and caz I'm sorry :af: got you guys. 
Anxiously I think it does look promising and will keep everything crossed. 
Jennie I hope you get a plan. 
CJ step away from the tests! You told me not to so follow your own advice and see what happens over the next few days

I'm less tired today but did sleep loads better. Temps still up, I'd also wondered about triphasic charts! What do you reckon? 
Symptom wise I keep burping - v embarrassing, feel a bit queasy and having really sharp cramping pains that last a few secs but take my breath away when they come. Really low and central. Oh and loads of creamy cm (tmi I know) 
Stupid secretary would even look if my bloods were back and I have to call on Friday. Very cross....


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm sorry to hear that Snl...I hope you manage to arrange something soon :hugs:

Bean, I dont know about triphasic hunni. It needs to be up above your highest temp. Triphasic patterns are usually because of the levels of progesterone in your blood which is what makes your temp go up. But triphasic isnt just indicative of pregnancy, it can be just one of those things, but does increase the probability.

Symptoms are sounding good though. I have been very gassy as well :blush: Way more than it should be. And creamy cm is always good. If it dries up then you know af might rear her ugly head...fingers crossed for you babe.x


----------



## beanhunter

Oh ok, that makes sense. Still trying to get my head around temping!


----------



## CJSG1977

It is a conundrum LOL! Soon you'll know more than you want to know! Its a curse LOL!


----------



## kazzab25

12 dpo for me tomorrow so might test! Feel like AF is on her way! Git our fs appt tomorrow I feel nervous! Is that normal?? 

Caz and snl sorry AF got ya good luck this cycle!


----------



## CJSG1977

Very normal Kazza! I was a mess for both my appts. It will all be ok though. Just make sure you ask everything you want to. GL! And come tell us all!


----------



## cranberry987

Good luck at the FS :)


----------



## caz & bob

good luck kazza for fs x x x


----------



## amethyst77

So- the witch is here... Onto Clomid for me...
What should I expect?
x


----------



## jennievictora

hiya 35 smiling i dont think they can as i was on 150mg and didnt ovulate so not sure whats next untill tomrow got a feeling they are goin to want to do a scan x


----------



## cranberry987

Do you know what your progesterone levels were? 

They might suggest to scan you on CD12 then every few days until they see a big enough follicle, then do a trigger shot. 

Or theres always other meds you can take, injectables are sometimes good if you dont respond to clomid, or theres another med which is similar to clomid, god I can never remember the name, it might be Femura.

GL tho :)


----------



## jennievictora

thank you hun just waiting for doc to ring let you know what they say wondern if there goin scan me which tbh they should of done in first place x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: af is painful today start my 4th round tonight woopp get a scan on cd10 hopefully this month is my bfp month no gym today so going to do a workout dvd cardio x x x


----------



## jennievictora

sorry missed part of your question no i dont know what the protgetsne level is they just said i havent ovulated :( x


----------



## cranberry987

I ask because one month my GP said I hadnt ovulated, but my FS said I did based on the same values. One hand doesnt know what the other is doing sometimes.


----------



## jennievictora

some of them are totally useless my gyno seems to finsh around 3 so if not rang me by 1 im goin ring up and hassle them i need to know before i go insane x


----------



## caz & bob

i would ring them jenn there hopeless aren't they x x x


----------



## jennievictora

yeah i had ring them last week to get some information was reasured the doc would ring me back got to 3 and i rang to be told shes gone home i know there busy but its peoples lives :( will ring if havnt heard anythn soon x


----------



## laura_2010

Hi wen I went to the doc's other day I asked for both months progereone results first was 14.8 they said borderline... and the other 3.4 no ovultion im not 100% that they were in track with cd's but we will see what happends since 10th may iv lost 2stone 3 1/2 lbs soo fx that will help maybe?? 
Wot caused low prog??


----------



## caz & bob

they have you waiting in all the time same when i ring mine to it does my head in they think you have nothing better to do that stay in hope you get answers of them hun x x x


----------



## jennievictora

hi iv heard of my doctor and she said theres anthoer drug to try cant think of name beiging with an L and she said cant prescribe it over the phone as some people get frightned by what its used for which is to treat breast cancer the other thing is ovarian drilling and my appointments not till november goin see if can get an earlya appointment x


----------



## mrphyemma

Would this other drug be Tamoxifen? I know it doesn't start with an L but is used to treat cancer. Hope you can get an earlier appt. x


----------



## caz & bob

or fremara if that's how its spelt haha x x x


----------



## snl41296

ok so this cycle we are going to try on our own again. we really dont have the money as of an ASAP thing. which i didnt know it starts NOW! meaning first day of AF. so we are realllllllllllllly tight with money since steve is NOT working. i understand but he thinks I dont. i was actually crying b/c i know we DONT have the money. not b/c AF is here. I am stressing over how the hell can we do this =/ we cant untill we save up. its $1050 just for 1 cycle. I cant change my mind now b/c i was suppose to go today for ultrasound. so we will attempt today on clomid 2-6 on our own. once my cycle is over time will tell. i guess u never know right. crazier things happened right? He really thinks I dont stress over money or anything but it is eating me up inside that we are so close but have no money to do it. im sure it will happen once said and done. i filled out a credit card so i am praying I get it. we can use that for our feritility cycles. i will not know for another week or so. wish it was instant approval dam it. i wouldnt have this issue then =/ oh well shit happens right. 
how am I doing u may ask ok. to be honest i was really concerned with money. thats stressing me the MOST then anything. knowing we can and WILL DO IUI thats in my mind and i know it will happen. I KNOW IT WILL NOT happen any other way. being that i dont ovulate every month. lets see what happens this cycle temping and taking clomid 100mg cross ur fingers the credit card goes through and next month IUI


----------



## TorriLee

good morning ladies! AF showed up today. 2 days early! :nope: 
clomid here i come again! hope everyone has a wonder day!!


----------



## snl41296

TorriLee said:


> good morning ladies! AF showed up today. 2 days early! :nope:
> clomid here i come again! hope everyone has a wonder day!!

sorry af showed early


----------



## caz & bob

torrilee sorry :af: got you hun snl good luck hun x x x


----------



## jennievictora

it wasnt femara begain with an i think it was lexylol or simillar just had some retail threaphy to de stress me :) x


----------



## mrphyemma

TorriLee and snl, sorry the witch got you girls. Best of Luck for this next cycle.
snl, I know exactly how you feel, once the clomid runs out we are on our own ttc-wise and ivf would be our only option but we simply cannot afford it, it breaks my heart :( I hope you find the money you need hun x


----------



## caz & bob

we will all get there girls just when xx xx


----------



## beanhunter

Feeling like I'm going to be out soon. Most symptoms have disappeared (cramps, sore boobs) and left with mild nausea and loads of creamy cm only. Trying not to get too down but convinced progesterone result will be rubbish when I get it back tomorrow. Put me in a crappy mood for going on holiday.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies

Jennie - seems we maybe in a similar position. 

I had our meeting with the FS. 

He confirmed my progesterone levels this month were 26.9, his words are this was really good if i didnt ovulate it was very very close. However i am sure i did ovulate as i had all the symptoms and they were very strong. He said you can ovulate with this result just that anything over 30 is a deffinate. 

My OH has a low count so he has to have a scan of the testicals in two weeks and has been given lots of different vits. He said wellman is no good as it is not strong enough! 

Once his count is up I will have a lap and dye with ovarian drilling. If his count does not improve it will be ICSI!! 

Hope eveyones ok x


----------



## beanhunter

Glad things are moving forward Kazza. Do you stay on clomid whilst you're waiting on hubby's repeat sa?


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks bean, I have one more round of clomid so hopefully that will nearly take us up to the appt. 

Bean - dont count yourself out yet my symps have been comming and going, i have really strong pangs like af due but hoping is implantation!! Trying to stay positive!


----------



## CJSG1977

Bean hunni they are still very good symptoms! Especially creamy cm and nausea! Symptoms in pregnancy come and go so it doesnt mean you are not in with a chance. Your temp is still up, so be positive sweety! :hugs:

Quite a lot going on then Kazza! They are certainly on the case!!! I hope tis results in your bfp very soon! xxx

AFM just mild bouts of nausea same time for last 3 days, dizzy spells today, creamy cm, top of my boobs hurt (maybe af but thats normally central), gassy, headache and tired all the time! Temp still up too and still getting the hot flushes. I am not hopeful though, I really feel out. Just waiting for af so I can be on with clomid cycle number 2!


----------



## beanhunter

We are a right pair CJ! I think I'm out, you think I'm not. You think you're out and I disagree! Maybe we need to follow our own advice to the other and stay positive. :wacko:


----------



## mrphyemma

Yes you two, practise what you preach! :) Neither of you are out until the fat lady sings. x


----------



## beanhunter

He he. I'm trying.


----------



## mrphyemma

If its any consolation I felt just like AF was coming even down to the spot on my chin when I got my BFP last November.


----------



## caz & bob

kazza look like things are going right hun x x x


----------



## kazzab25

Getting there! Long old process and more tests to come!! They said if oh don't give up smokibg then we won't qualify for ivf!!


----------



## Hushy

Morning Ladies! Hope everyone is well.

Can someone help me because I'm confused (It is a regular occurance).

I am 7/8 DPO today. Yesterday I had really bad cramps, honestly thought AF had arrived. I had to take paracetamol and use a heat pack. But this morning, no pain at all just a weird niggling/ticklish feeling in my left side.

I thought the cramping meant I was out this month. Anyone got any ideas what the cramping was??

x


----------



## mrphyemma

Could be the illusive implantation I hear so much talk about Hushy. ;) Hope so. x


----------



## Hushy

Ohhh I've never heard of implantation pain before - I'm such a dunce!

Thanks and good luck x


----------



## laura_2010

Can you get pos opk same time as i normaly would, but not ovulate with takin clomid FX? there gettin better lines but not pos yet? nx


----------



## beanhunter

Hi all. Got my day 21 blds back and progesterone was 43 and they say anything over 30 suggest ovulation. Seems I'm not out but scared to test. Exx


----------



## mrphyemma

43 is fab Beanhunter! Get POAS!!! Good Luck x


----------



## kazzab25

13 dpo my formal advice is wait till u miss AF but I would have to test!! Eeek I'm excited!! Such good news!!


----------



## mrphyemma

:test:


----------



## beanhunter

Maybe tomorrow or sun. Don't want a :bfn: if not using fmu. Scared.


----------



## CJSG1977

Sensible words Bean, especially after my 2 bfns before af! Figures sound fab though babe! I am so excited to hear how you get on.

Oh and I hope the pains are implantation ones (cant remember who that was) Would be nice to see some bfps this month!

I'm still plodding along, temp still up and woke with heartburn but nothing major to report. Top part of my chest hurt last night and normally before af its the centre, so could still be pre af symptom. I wanted to throw up last night though to the point I nearly ran for the toilet but then it just went.


----------



## Hushy

CJSG - It was me who had the pain hun! Boob pain and heartburn are a good sign.

Apart from the pain, being really tired and thirsty I don't have any other symptoms.

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good been the gym really worked my ass off so needed it happy friday woopppp x x x


----------



## snl41296

:hi: caz and all you other wonderful girls. just dropping by to say hello. have a wonderful weekenk. I start 100mg clomid today!


----------



## caz & bob

good luck snl not far behind me this cycle hun x x x


----------



## sadie

hi girls! i am starting clomid today, 50 mg days 4-8......
how come the prescribed start dates are different ?

Thanks!
Sadie


----------



## sadie

also, can anyone tell me if opk's will work while on clomid??Thanks.


----------



## caz & bob

yes 3or4 days after your last pill hun x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Don't think it really matters much which start day you have sadie. Most FS here in the UK say 2-6 and a lot of US ladies seem to be 5-9. I have heard earlier causes egg quantity and later causes egg quality. Who knows? Good Luck though x

CJ and beanhunter you disappoint me. It is far too earl for me to test so I was hoping to get my fix from you guys :(


----------



## sadie

thanks girls! let the symptoms begin! i'm on a 3 month trial, hopefully something will stick! anyone else starting clomid now??


----------



## thomasmommy

hello ladies i am on my 2nd round of clomid 50 mg i also have hypothyroidism i know that my thyroid levels are good and i did ovulate with first round of clomid 50 mg i am due to have mensus on june 27th but got antsy and did prego test the other day and it sais not prego so got depressed husband had reversal and we have been ttc for 1year and 3months i guess i am just on here to be hopeful that this will work i had no trouble conceiving my son but this time around seems like taking forever.


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi thomasmommy! Good Luck with round 2 of the clomid! I too have hypothroidism and I fell pregnant very easily with my three children, sadly this one is taking its time materialising! Over 2 years now!


----------



## laura_2010

My opk,s still arnt any darker, but I feel cramping..... I used to get pos opk before climid x


----------



## mrphyemma

Bear with it Laura Cd12 is still early for a +opk I bet your lines will be darker tomorrow. x


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks hun I hope soo will keep you posted :) had lil cramping sooo shhud be near thanks x :hugs:


----------



## SummerLily

hello ladies

i am cd14 on clomid today and although have had a change in my cm havent had any cramps or anything indicating ovulation :shrug: thought i would have had something by now !! 

bear with it laura im sure youll get your darker lines soon :) xx
hello all the other ladies i havent said hello to yet !! Ive a good feeling this will be our month¬ x


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks hun, will opk again 2mro I do have lil ewcm... but its all new to me lol x


----------



## SummerLily

mine hasnt got to EWCM. its more lotion like and slightly tacky ish lol. sorry tmi. im trying to do the whole telling by my cervix but all i can tell you is that its really high!! haha . 

sounds good with the ewcm though!! definatly sounds like near ovulation ! x


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks I deffo feel diffrent cervix... it feel ready for ovulation. not like the other months... FX x


----------



## SummerLily

im still having trouble with the difference between ' tip of nos' and ' bottom lip ' haha !! it is right up there and theres some lotiony cm but i cant really tell if the cervix is softer?!?!! it just feels the same!! 

can you just base it on whether its up or down / high or low etc? x


----------



## laura_2010

to behonest im not sure... but this month my feels lils ofter and alsot wetter tmi :blush: sooo im glad that way... its sooo confusing have u been onto beautiful cervix google it... x


----------



## beanhunter

Sorry to disappoint mrphyemma! Still no af which is good but not really sure how long this cycle will be as always been really irregular. Had a 26day cycle last month after my lap and dye and treatment of ovarian cyst but was usually 5-6days. Contemplating testing tomorrow but going to a friends wedding and down want to feel down all day if it's :bfn: so difficult to know what to do :shrug:

Welcome to the crazy clomid train new ladies! It's been a great support to me this month.


----------



## cj72

I'll know by July 4:happydance:if I'll be getting ready to start clomid. AF is due July 3. 50 mg days 3-7. Found out My thyroid and FSH levels are good. What to expect ladies? I heard mood swings? While I'm on the meds or all month or what? Help a girl out?!:shrug:


----------



## sadie

cj72 said:


> I'll know by July 4:happydance:if I'll be getting ready to start clomid. AF is due July 3. 50 mg days 3-7. Found out My thyroid and FSH levels are good. What to expect ladies? I heard mood swings? While I'm on the meds or all month or what? Help a girl out?!:shrug:

me too! i started today. fx!


----------



## Anxiously

Hey girls, tested on IC (Wondfo 25 miu) yesterday and today with FMU and saw the same faint positive lines both times. Now the problem is I'm not sure if this is still the remnants of the HCG trigger that I took 12 days ago. 

My boobs are starting to ache, and I'm feeling more tired today than usual. Also down with a runny nose, so I'm not sure if that's causing the the fatigue. 

Oh man, another 6 days to go before AF is due...


----------



## Anxiously

cj72 said:


> I'll know by July 4:happydance:if I'll be getting ready to start clomid. AF is due July 3. 50 mg days 3-7. Found out My thyroid and FSH levels are good. What to expect ladies? I heard mood swings? While I'm on the meds or all month or what? Help a girl out?!:shrug:

CJ, I didn't experience any effects from Clomid. But there are other ladies here who had mood swings, headaches, nausea, etc. Really depends on the individual. But just take it easy and make sure you don't stress yourself out mentally :)


----------



## beanhunter

Oh well I caved and tested as 14dpo and no hint of :af: and got :bfn: in a superdrug test. Surely that's me out then? Feel pretty down and just waiting for the :witch: now. Feel stupid for convincing myself that maybe it was finally going to be my turn.


----------



## kazzab25

Don't feel stupid Hun we're all in the same place and we all feel the same so there is nothing to feel stupid about! It certainly doesnt mean your out some dnt get a pos till AF shows up! Chin up hunny xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Anxiously all sounds good maybe test again intwo or three days time xx


----------



## kazzab25

AFM cd28 today as I don't gave a regular cycle and this is the first month I think I've ovulated I'm not sure when would be the right time to test! I'm 14 or 15 dpo today but stupidly I did a test on cd 7 , 9 and 11 all negative but for the last few days I've had severe cramping like AF about to arrive


----------



## mrphyemma

Anxiously, keep testing and if the lines get darker then it can't be the trigger shot. Very excited for you hun x
Beanhunter sorry about the BFN, I feel bad for pushing you into testing now. Don't count yourself out though until the witch appears. x
kazzab25, Good Luck for when you test hun x


----------



## beanhunter

You didn't push me at all! I just got tried of not knowing. Obviously not meant to be this month. Just have to remember that the clomid did seem to make me o so hopefully it will work on a future cycle.


----------



## keepsmiling

emma iss a poas pusher!!!! hehe
and we love her for it x


----------



## mrphyemma

I don't know what's wrong with me, I'm DYINGGGGGG to test myself and I'm only 8dpo. I never usually feel like this. Anyone due to test soon to give me my fix? x


----------



## keepsmiling

noone else is guna test so uv got to
just do it
iv BORROWED some tests from work haha
there 25mui tests but ill still hapily pee on them x


----------



## kazzab25

I might test tonight x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just got back from shopping af packed her bag yesterday so we had sex and today i am just spotting so we will sex again today and i am going to use a soft cup woopppp sex everyday this cycle i will get my bfp big good luck girls who are testing x x x


----------



## CJSG1977

:haha: Emma I tested at 10 and 11 DPO and BFN! I am 14DPO now and boobs have started to get sore and cm drying up as norm for me pre af so I am sure she will be on time on Monday. :cry:

Yes Sadie, but dont start as mentioned till 3 or 4 days after your last pill cause you will get lines and think you are ovulating. So wait till at least cd10 ideally. GL!

Good luck on round two thomasmommy

Laura its still only cd13. You are panicking way too much about this, this is why I worried about you self medicating with it. Your pos will come soon hun, it just may be a very quick surge. So keep dtd every other day.

GL cj72. My first cycle I had terrible thirst, hot flashes, few headaches, dry mouth, and then terrible cramps before ov. My moods have been quite erratic too so beware of clomid rage :haha:

Anxiously I am trying to not be excited for you, but I am! :dance: I hope this is gonna be a nice sticky bfp for you! Chart looks great! And good advice on the clomid!

Bean dont be down sweety your not out till the witch shows! I am the same, tested bfn and feel I am waiting for af. But we are both still in with a chance babe!

Hahaha Emma you really are an addict! Stick pusher :rofl:

GL if you test Kazza! Would be so nice if one of us got a bfp this month!

As I have already mentioned I feel like af is coming. All normal signs like boobs started to hurt, bad low back pain, the known twinge / cramps and cm dried up. I wouldnt be surprised if she showed today with the way I feel :cry: Clomid in a couple of days then! But I know I'm not out till she actually shows LOL!

:hi: Snl!

:hi: Caz!

And good luck to all starting clomid! Its a rollercoaster :haha:


----------



## mrphyemma

Fingers crossed for some more BFP's around here very soon then. We need more clomid babies!!
GL this cycle Caz. Sex every day?????? My Husband would divorce me :)


----------



## caz & bob

haha my oh love it ever day its just me haha but i no i will get a bfp if we do it ever day because i got my bfp last time we done it ever day x x x


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck Caz! Brave lady my oh wouldn't have it every day !! Haha 

Tested and bfn for me! This morning a had cramps and some spotting so by this afternoon I expect full AF !! 

On the upside thus is the first 29 day cycle I have ever had and I did ovulate!! 

Clomid starts tomorrow!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh kazza :( I'm sorry about the BFN hun but glad your cycles are regulating and you are ovulating. It's only a matter of time now. x

AFM I stupidly tested yesterday at 8dpo after getting carried away looking at the pregnancy test threads. Had what I thought was a faint blurry line. Tested again this morning, there is a faint line again but no colour so BFN. I know I still have time to get a BFP but I can't help feeling disappointed. I will NOT test this early again!!


----------



## kazzab25

Oh Emma way to early but even so it could be a positive sign! Good luck Hun x


----------



## beanhunter

Sorry Kazza. Good news about more regular cycles and it def sounds like you have a plan now. 
It's too early mrphyemma! Step away from the tests. 
CJSG any news with you?

I'm now 15dpo and have loads of cramps so reckon the :witch: will show in the next 48hrs. We are off on holiday today so suitcase is packets with clomid, preg tests and tampax to make sure all bases covered! Won't test again for a few days if stays away as I spent most of yesterday feeling so down. Food the wedding really hard, all the girls the same age as me who are married all have their babies already or are pregnant. I just felt left behind. 
Going to try to forget about it and enjoy some sun. Won't have Internet access while I'm away so will update on my return but keeping my fingers crossed for you all and hoping to come back to news of lots of :bfp:! 
:dust: to you all!


----------



## Anxiously

Had a BFN with an IC and Predictor early HPT today. So I guess the previous BFPs were indeed remnants from the trigger shot, which has finally cleared my system after 12 days. I'm absolutely gutted though. Hubby kept telling me that it may be too early to know for sure at 11dpo, but I'm losing hope still cos I think the line should have stayed there even as the trigger clears out if I'm really pregnant. :(


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls kazza emma sorry you got bfn your not out yet till she shows afm doing a Sunday roast chicken afters ice cream yum yum x x x


----------



## kazzab25

Bean - have a lovely holiday where are you off to? Good luck xx

Anxiously I'm sorry about bfn maybe the hsg igniters the right hormone needs time to build up enough to register?? I dnt no but is it a possibility I dnt no much about iui and trigger shots sorry x 

Well AF is in full flow now!!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw kazza good luck next cycle hun x x x


----------



## laura_2010

hiiiiii Ladies...

Still waiting for a pos opk... lol... got ewcm now soo think il get my pos 2mro as there gettin darker... jst done one and its darker but not pos.. they seem lil darker at night...
Anyways BD again 2night sooo there hanging around lol but noticed mre ewcm tonight lol...


----------



## redberry

Hi ladies,

I still can't manage to keep track of everyone's current status, so sorry about that. My brain seems to go into overload with all the information! I probably need to get on here more often!

Sorry to hear that some of you are having a rough time of it, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of you who have positive things going on.

I'm feeling hopeful at the moment, as Fertility Friend changed my ovulation day to the day I'd had all the twinges and lots of CM, and yesterday and today I've been having more twinges, which I really hope are implantation pains. Who knows, though? I'm trying not to get too excited. I'm having a progesterone blood test on Wednesday, so fingers crossed that confirms ovulation. Only 7 DPO, so ages to go 'til I can do a pregnancy test!

By the way, Jennievictoria, I asked you on the Clomid Failure thread about the drug you've been prescribed, but I've now seen what you've written about it here. Never heard of it!


----------



## CJSG1977

Kazza sweety I am so sorry darlin! :hugs: I am routing for you for this cycle! I wanna hear all and I am here with support and encouragement. xx

Bean we are sooooo on the same page. I broke my heart in tears saturday and was really sobbing, A few problems with with work completely messed me up and it was like a flood, I just could not stop the tears! But then today / sunday I had cramps terrible and was adamant af was here....then a bout of nausea that totally blew me away! Took everything to not throw my guts up behind the bar! But my cervix is nearly fully open so there is no way I am preggers. Symptoms drive me mad.

Anxiously I think its a minimum of 12 days for the trigger to leave your system. I am still hopeful for you though hunni.

Wow if we all get af we are all gonna be on the same cycle again lol. Or we are all gonna be due the same week!

Emma!! Why are you testing 8dpo! Bad bad girl! But I hope your evap was a bfp trying to show itself! We will see. :hugs:


----------



## Anxiously

Thanks CJ. I'm gonna write off this cycle as my temps are dropping already (AF due this thur). And got another BFN today at 12dpo.


----------



## CJSG1977

Hun your temps wouldnt drop this early necessarily! Implantation can give you low temps and can take 2 days....see if your temp goes back up first missy! Oh and as long as its not below your coverline your fair game hunni! xx


----------



## Anxiously

Isn't it a bit too late for implantation at 12dpo? And 2 days of temp drop? Sob...


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks Cj 

I'm trying to look at the positives that I think I did ovulate even though my bloods were 26.9 but that's a massive leap from the less than three I had before!! 

Good luck to those still in this cycle and good luck to those who gave started the next one !!


----------



## Anxiously

Urgh I just had brown spotting. AF is early by 3 days?!


----------



## cranberry987

Could be af could be something else Depending on how heavy it is^^ clomid can shorten your cycles tho


----------



## jennievictora

iv found out the name its letrozole


----------



## CJSG1977

:witch: just got me, bang on cue. Temp shot down, went and did CP check and bam there she was :cry:

Crap day after an unbelievably crap and awful weekend. Only 2 more clomid cycles, then HSG and referral to the IVF clinic. Long wait for that so before long I will be back to going it alone with nothing to help me get pregnant and keep it. Sorry witch blues are really in force.

I hope its not AF Anxiously! Brown blood is old though....so would have been from a couple of days ago. I hope its the remnants of implantation! Stay away witch bag! :hugs:

Kazza whats happening now with you then chickedy? Are we back at the start together?


----------



## CJSG1977

Ah Kazza you are CD2. I hope to get full af today which will put me at cd1 so we are on this roller coaster again together. I demand we get our bfps this time! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the gym round the field with the dogs weather her is lovely to hot to sit out x x x


----------



## jennievictora

heya really pleased iv got a cancelltion my appointment is thursday :)


----------



## caz & bob

:yipee: jenn good luck x x x


----------



## Anxiously

GL Jennie :)


----------



## jennievictora

Thank-you pretty sure Im getting that other tablet cant renember name x


----------



## keepsmiling

wots ur app for jennie x


----------



## snl41296

My My My I have not been on in about 5 days... nothing new with my CD 5 done with AF yesterday, and i have 2 more days to take my clomid 100mg! we will then try on our own and hope to God we get approved for a credit card. if not we are screwed for awhile =/ which sucks but we dont have the money right now to do IUI I guess i just have to deal with it right =/


----------



## jennievictora

hey i didnt ovulate on clomid so she goin to try me on letrozole x


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh is that the same as ferema?
xx


----------



## jennievictora

im not sure im going to google it can i still use the comid club as there isnt a group for letrozole :(


----------



## jennievictora

i think there the same thing :)


----------



## keepsmiling

well a friend of mine was on clomid for 12 months,, nothing then went onto ferema and fell pg in 3 months x


----------



## jennievictora

ooh thats given me hope they dont think side effects are as bad as clomid but i think the doses are diffrent i think on femra /letrozole you on a very small amount x


----------



## keepsmiling

i think she was on 75mg,, cud be rong tho
and she had no side effect on it x


----------



## jennievictora

long as it works il be happy tbh my side effects wernt to bad on clomid cant wait to start it x


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck on the new meds Jen, and I'm sure I speak for everyone here when I say of course you can stay here at the clomid club? xx


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh def stay here x


----------



## jennievictora

yippeeeeeeeeee :happydance: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jennievictora

thank you really excited dont know mucha bout it so goin see what can find out bout it x


----------



## caz & bob

good luck jenn with the new meds x x x


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi Snl!

Good Luck Jenn on your new drug. It is Femara. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Letrozole

Hope that is useful.

https://www.infertilityspecialist.com/letrozole.html

And that.

More commonly used to treat breast cancer patients after surgery but now used as ovulation induction, I think mostly cause it is an inhibitor which clomid does in a way, tricks your body in to producing more eostrogen.

AFM still only tiny spotting, hate being teased like this! I am likely going to be cd1 tomorrow now :grr:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Ladies....

Can not belive my eyes... I been opking for ages now lol... and this morn I opk-ed and it was pos.... and jst opk-ed again and OMG its the darkest iv eva had since my mmc!! 
Cudnt belive it!! so must get BDing.... :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Go catch the eggy Laura! Next 2 days you chain him to the bed :haha:


----------



## mrphyemma

CJ, maybe a daft question but have you tested today hun?


----------



## laura_2010

Here's a piccy of it..... :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0174.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## caz & bob

woopp laura lovely opk that get him :sex::sex: x x x


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks... :haha: Im waiting for him now :haha:


----------



## jennievictora

thanx hun had a read quite intresting im excited i wonder if its stronger than clomid x


----------



## lauraclili

Hi All, 

Had my mid-cycle US today. Have one follie measured at 23.7mm. Can anyone interpret that for me?! I don't know if it's good or not but was told to get on with the sex bit for this month... :haha: 

xx


----------



## kazzab25

CJ - Im on CD 2 hun, got the AF blues too!! But hopefully this will be our month, I was going to say, have you tested today? Because didnt you think you may have ovulated late this time? Maybe it could be implantation spotting?? 

Im on my last round of clomid before going back to the FS for results of oh Ultrasound and 3rd SA. If his SA has got better then I will have lap and dye and the ovarian drilling, if not then its icsi. 


Good Luck Jennie. 

Laura - thats the best OPK i have EVER seen!!! 

Caz how are you hunny? 

Anxiously have you tested today?? 

SNL good luck hun


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks kazzab.. Sme here I opk-ed before my mmc and the opk before I got preg was dark but not as dark as this... Crazy :haha: iv jst BD sooo see what happens now :winkwink:


----------



## caz & bob

kazza i am fine thanks hun go for my scan on Friday on my ovaries and lining of my womb x x x


----------



## kazzab25

Ooh good luck Laura plenty more bding for next few days!! 
Caz good luck with that hun xxx


----------



## Anxiously

Hey Kazza, no I'm not testing anymore. I've been getting brown spotting since 15 hours ago. I thought it could be implantation because usually the spotting will be followed shortly by full flow if AF is here. But this morning my temp plummeted so I guess AF is just being wicked this time. Checked this morning and it's still just brown spotting. So I'm waiting for the inevitable.


----------



## snl41296

hey girls I GOT THE CREDIT CARDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD FOR IUI woohoo july IUI time!!! I got approved $3,000 that means if 1 cycle doesnt take I can do another cycle! hoping first round takes!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Anxiously

Ok AF is here with a vengeance! Onto HSG and Clomid Round 2! Ding ding ding!


----------



## Hushy

lauraclili said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Had my mid-cycle US today. Have one follie measured at 23.7mm. Can anyone interpret that for me?! I don't know if it's good or not but was told to get on with the sex bit for this month... :haha:
> 
> xx

Yep 23.7mm is excellent! or should that be eggcellent :haha:
If you are on or after day 12 they look for anything over 14mm so get your other half tied to the bed!
xxx


----------



## laura_2010

Another Q.... A big one tho :haha:

Right a pos opk means you should ovulate with 12 -24hrs... so were does the cramping come from?? what it mean, egg trying to push through?? Iv got me cramping yesterday and this morning... and a lighter pos opk this morn... wen the egg pops out is that ovulation done? Total confused tyed gooogle but dnt really say much lol Thanks!:flower:


----------



## CJSG1977

Kazza I am cd2 today as af came on a lot last night and today HEAVY and terrible period pains. Temps has gone down to 97.7. Bang on norm for pre ov / af.

Anxiously I am so sorry sweety :hugs: Damn witch. Us 3 are all one day behind the other. So we'll be together again.

Snl that is wonderful news, I hope this month works though and you get to spend it on baby stuff not a baby. x

Laura you need to keep opk'ing as your surge could be long. OV can happen as late as 48 hours after the last positive opk. And the cramping is because your ovaries are over stimulated and will produce more than norm follicles. The pain could likely be the egg getting ready to take its leap. I had terrible pains for 5 days! I cried A LOT.

As I mentioned af came like a brute yesterday afternoon and today is cruelly heavy so I start clomid tonight at 9pm.


----------



## CJSG1977

And Lauraclili what hushy said is right, you need to get your man cause that eggy is ripe and perfect! Good size!


----------



## mrphyemma

Awww Cj and Anxiously I'm sorry she got you girls :( Come on clomid ladies we need some more BFP's around here. Who's testing next?
Snl, glad you got the credit card hun, everything crossed it works for you x


----------



## baby.wishing

hi ladies hope everyone is ok and loving the weather AFM i got my 40 first response tests through today and as ive ovulated on cd15 the last 2 natural cycles i didnt wanna start testing early and waste tests so i did my first opk at 12pm and this is what it looked like at the 5 min mark xx gl to all you ladies about to test x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110628-00044.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## laura_2010

Very nice opk!! Get Bding :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the gym took dogs round field done the gardens now chilling till i need to do something else weather nice again nice opk hun x x x


----------



## Anxiously

***TMI WARNING***
CJSG, my period was ULTRA heavy this cycle too! Today's CD1 and it's like 2 days' worth of period in my pre-Clomid days! And it's clotty too, I think I even saw pieces of my uterus lining! Strangely though, AF totally caught me unaware this time. No cramps at all. Definitely abnormal, gonna check with my gynae when I see her for CD12 scan. 

Could Clomid be causing this?


----------



## sadie

i love seeing the positive line on the opk! have fun! ;)

i am on cd 9. clomid day 5. is it normal to have a lot of cm?? this morning it was almost like when i am about to ovulate. 
i have felt twangs on my left and right sides, but i know this is way too soon to ovulate.


any experiences you gals can share? this is my first clomid cycle, and we believe that i o normally. we are doing this to improve quality because i am 41. thanks!


----------



## sadie

CJSG1977 said:


> Kazza I am cd2 today as af came on a lot last night and today HEAVY and terrible period pains. Temps has gone down to 97.7. Bang on norm for pre ov / af.
> 
> Anxiously I am so sorry sweety :hugs: Damn witch. Us 3 are all one day behind the other. So we'll be together again.
> 
> Snl that is wonderful news, I hope this month works though and you get to spend it on baby stuff not a baby. x
> 
> Laura you need to keep opk'ing as your surge could be long. OV can happen as late as 48 hours after the last positive opk. And the cramping is because your ovaries are over stimulated and will produce more than norm follicles. The pain could likely be the egg getting ready to take its leap. I had terrible pains for 5 days! I cried A LOT.
> 
> As I mentioned af came like a brute yesterday afternoon and today is cruelly heavy so I start clomid tonight at 9pm.

good luck with the clomid! you always have such great advice and a lot of knowledge to share with everyone here, so thanks for that!!


----------



## CJSG1977

Anxiously that is the exact same experience as you. I have had a lot of clots and its a lot heavier! I have been in blinding agony all day. I feel I wanna throw up its that bad. I had no cramps yesterday, they started today :shrug: :hugs:

Sadie :blush: Thank you! :flower: I can only share what I know and what I have heard sweety, I just hope it helps someone. All the symptoms you are describing were the norm for me on my first clomid cycle. I was told cm might dry up but I was the reverse and then some! As for the cramping I had that for over a week and everyday they got worse till I sat crying. I hope it doesnt get that painful for you. Test with your opks for 3 more days and see how long your surge lasts. Good luck hun and get on with some :sex: xx


----------



## caz & bob

anxiously my af was like that hun with clots and string things in it think its normal its just your lining coming away mine is ok now x x x


----------



## sadie

CJSG1977 said:


> Anxiously that is the exact same experience as you. I have had a lot of clots and its a lot heavier! I have been in blinding agony all day. I feel I wanna throw up its that bad. I had no cramps yesterday, they started today :shrug: :hugs:
> 
> Sadie :blush: Thank you! :flower: I can only share what I know and what I have heard sweety, I just hope it helps someone. All the symptoms you are describing were the norm for me on my first clomid cycle. I was told cm might dry up but I was the reverse and then some! As for the cramping I had that for over a week and everyday they got worse till I sat crying. I hope it doesnt get that painful for you. Test with your opks for 3 more days and see how long your surge lasts. Good luck hun and get on with some :sex: xx

thanks! i am only on day 9. should i start opk testing now??


----------



## keepsmiling

i normally use opks from cd 12 onwards but thats only cos i no i ov later than most ppl 
xx


----------



## sadie

and i am not able to be with dp until monday, july 4. :(


----------



## cranberry987

I had a VERY clotty period after my first cycle of clomid, one clot was the size of a jelly baby. totally freaked me out! I reckoned it was good to have a clear out tho :)


----------



## Anxiously

Thanks ladies, certainly feels reassuring that my bloody experience is shared by some of you :rofl:

Anyone's done a HSG? I've heard some who said it was a painful experience, and then some who felt nothing. 

My doc also recommended a laparoscopy, which will give more insights on my reproductive system. But I thought I'll take the less invasive route of HSG first, and if Clomid/IUI round 2 fails again, I'll go for the lap.

Oh well, if this round is successful, there goes my Russian holiday in Sep. Happy problem though.


----------



## caz & bob

me no its not hun all you get is like period cramps nothing to worry about they put a catheter in you and squirt the dye in x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Anxiously I have had two HSG's, the first one failed as the Dr who performed it was completely incompetent, she couldn't get the tube through my cervix properly and was very rough, she manhandled me for almost an hour and then said she had to leave it. I was traumatised and very sore. I bled badly for a day or two. So when I went for a repeat performance I was terrified. Second time was at a different hospital with a nurse and it was over in seconds, hardly felt a thing, just a little pressure in the uterus when the dye went through. I think that is how it usually goes so don't let my horror story put you off! I thought it was fascinating watching the screen as the dye lit up my uterus and my right tube. Sadly the dye didn't get through my left tube which means it is more than likely blocked.


----------



## caz & bob

when u testing emma x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

I've sworn not to test until Friday now Caz as I was stupidly silly and tested far too early and the BFN's depressed me. So Friday it is then (14dpo) I will have a definite BFN/BFP then and not be kept in suspense :)


----------



## Anxiously

Hey emma, how was your left blocked tube treated then?


----------



## CJSG1977

Sadie I start my opks on cd10. Is your OH not with you now until then? You'd be cd15....you might just make it. It depends when you normally ovulate. And what days did you take clomid?

I had a clot about that size today as well, frightened me a bit. A nice new fresh lining for us this month. Did you get pregnant on your next cycle after that Cranberry?

I am still in my 'I give up' mood. But I am sure that I will get my head together but this month I really am in a I dont care mood and cant be bothered. Just every other day for me I think. That'll have to do.

Emma wait till Friday hunni!

I am meant to be booked in for a HSG in another 3 months. After my 3 clomid cycles. One down, 2 to go and then back to FS. Who will then send me on to the IVF clinic.


----------



## cranberry987

Yep, was preg the next cycle. No idea if it was because of the lining being shed or what. I know it was my right ovary which ovulated and my left is a lil bit cysty so that might have been why the first cycle failed.


----------



## mmcheek1

i want to tell all you ladies to be hopeful i had only one tube was told that i wasnt ovulating even on clomid i went in for a 21 day progestrone and they said there was no way i ovulated then 7 days later i went for a test and was actually pregnant. i ovulated on the day 21 now i am almost 12 weeks along. i hope this helps


----------



## caz & bob

aw congrats hun xx xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

Cj we are in sync with each other again which is great!! 

Just taken my second day if clomid!! 

I have had loads of clotting this time too!! 

I also had cramps during and after ov but was glad as I new things were working!!! 

If my oh sperm gets better I'm getting booked for lap and dye plus ovarian drilling please let oh sperms get better!!!!!


----------



## kazzab25

Cj sorry your feeling down hun chin up this is your cycle xxxxx


----------



## cj72

Jelly baby...lol! 

I'm waiting to test. Gonna try ans wait til 13 dpo Friday...Think I'm developing a POAS addiction! If AF gets me, I start clomid 50 mg on Day 3. Days 3-7 for me- why some later and some earlier? So confused.

Don't give up CJ. Hang in there and get your BFP!!!


----------



## redberry

CJSG1977 said:


> I am still in my 'I give up' mood. But I am sure that I will get my head together but this month I really am in a I dont care mood and cant be bothered. Just every other day for me I think. That'll have to do.
> 
> 
> Don't give up! Maybe a cycle of not trying too hard will do your head good, if nothing else. Good luck! :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Anxiously

CJSG we'll hang in there together :)


----------



## CJSG1977

Thanks girls, this means so much to me!

I am gonna try hang in there. But defo taking it easier this cycle.

Af is already getting lighter tonight :shrug: Still bad cramps though. I still expect it quite heavy tomorrow though.

Kazza we are indeed together again :hugs:

Anxiously we are bang on as I have been told as spotting was yesterday and heavy today that today is really cd1...so clomid tomorrow.

I hope we get our BFPs!!!!

xx


----------



## sadie

CJSG1977 said:


> Sadie I start my opks on cd10. Is your OH not with you now until then? You'd be cd15....you might just make it. It depends when you normally ovulate. And what days did you take clomid?
> 
> I am meant to be booked in for a HSG in another 3 months. After my 3 clomid cycles. One down, 2 to go and then back to FS. Who will then send me on to the IVF clinic.

be positive and stress free. i swear worrying too much complicates things. it makes my period come late sometimes, im sure.

my dr prescribed an hsg, but i decided to wait it out til after i try clomid. 
i took the pills on days 4-8. my pstarted last monday, very lightly (did make a little mark on the tampon) but then tuesday it was full head-on. so i am not sure which was day 1. last cycle, i got a surge on my opk on a monday (this monday will be 28 days) so i am hoping the eggie waits until i get to my dp! unfortunately we do not live in the same ...ahem...country.

again, be strong! meditate or take a yoga class perhaps. does wonders for me.

xo


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm confused...if your period started last monday but tuesday was full flow then my understanding is that Tuesday 21st June would be CD1. So how can this monday be 28 days??

That must make it difficult you not being together much. :hugs:


----------



## sadie

CJSG1977 said:


> I'm confused...if your period started last monday but tuesday was full flow then my understanding is that Tuesday 21st June would be CD1. So how can this monday be 28 days??
> 
> That must make it difficult you not being together much. :hugs:

oops! i meant 28 days from my last opk, meaning i expect to get my surge on the monday i arrive to see him! i am usually like clockwork, so i am hoping that the timing will be right for this one. timing has been off allll year. :( dont know if it's fate or plain old chance!


----------



## CJSG1977

Well in that case you should be on cue for when you get there! I hope so sweety! Would be nice if you caught the eggy this time. I will be wanting to hear when you get back! Good luck hun!


----------



## daviess3

Morning ladies, I'm back on the clomid took my first pill yesterday! Gonna give 50mg a try whilst I wait for appointment at hospital! I have fallen preg on 50mg an 100mg! So will see what happens!! How u ladies doing!? Em good luck for fri! Clomid messed my periods to girls, used to have 3 day af now I'm on day 6!!! An much heavier an I haven't taken clomid since December!! Anyone else testing? 

For those of u who no me I'm back flying again now couldn't put My life on hold anymore needed bit of me time! So I'm sitting by the pool in Mombasa Kenya trying to get bit of sun!! Feels good to be back!! Xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi davies, good to hear from you hun. Here's hoping the clomid works its magic for you again. I am very jealous of your poolside spot. Have a cocktail or two for me x


----------



## CJSG1977

Hi Davies! Good luck! And I have to agree with Emma, I'm very jealous. Enjoy.


----------



## laura_2010

If I got pos opk monday how many dpo shud I be?


----------



## cj72

Laura are you temping? It's the day after your temps go up. If not,generally it's the day after your pos opk. Generally. Wasn't for me this time. Because I take my temps I could see the temps went up the morning after mine, so that means I Ovulated the same day as my opk.


----------



## mrphyemma

I often ovulate on the day of my +opk too. You should be either 1 or 2dpo Laura, depending when you actually ovulated. x


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks Ladies... Im not temping this cycle as totaly forgot... so jst going on pos opk... :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls wooppp lyin in the morning kids are off tomorrow well my son hasn't got long left in juniors school now secondary school next big step he cant wait i am dreading it hope he will settle x x x


----------



## Anxiously

Temping can be such a chore isn't it :) the only upside of AF for me is that I can sleep in for a weekend or two since I won't bother temping!


----------



## mrphyemma

It IS a big step Caz moving up to big school. Both my boys have done it now and its a worrying time for the kids and parents. I'm sure he will love it and settle in just fine. Makes you want another baby more when you see your others growing up so fast doesn't it? x


----------



## baby.wishing

:wave: ladies hope everyone is loving the weather something really odd is going on with me this cycle i have always used the internet opks and always got a really dark positive but for some reason this cycle they aint gone dark enough to call pos but ive been doing the first response opks to and yesterday midday it was pos then it went negative now today they are pos again its getting really confusing now because the strips always go pos and now today not even a line heres a pic of the tests x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110629-00046.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## caz & bob

ye emma cant believe how quick they grown we will get a bfp this month i hope x x x


----------



## redberry

I think I'm going to implode, waiting to do a pregnancy test! 

This is my first cycle charting temps and CM, so I'm not sure how they are usually, but I think I may have a triphasic chart. On 7 DPO my temperature increased a second time, I had lots of twinges and I had creamy CM for the first time. The next day my temp dipped and then went back up to the same level as on 7 DPO. My temp has stayed high, and I've still got creamy CM, with lots of yellow-white discharge. I'm only 11 DPO, but I think I'll have to test tomorrow! I'm trying so hard to stay clam, but I can't help getting very excited! :wohoo:


----------



## winston83

Good luck red berry fx this is ur bfp xxx


----------



## caz & bob

goodluck hun fx x x x


----------



## My.Wish

got AF . had a huge emotional breakdown fri after finding out yet someone else is pregnant. 
I havent had the heart to come on here again until today. been so down about it all. I cried all my tears. Last round on clomid this month now. 100mg . this will be my 6th round of clomid. OMG. I have no hope in it what so ever. Just going to get it over with this month and the relax why we are being referred to IVF. doc said that will be next step. decided though if it still doesnt work its not meant to be and we wont persue having a child any other way. My Best friend still says though it be a waste with how much love i have to give but i cant cope with these emotions much longer . 

Good luck with BFP for all those ladies still in the race this month. 

xxx


----------



## redberry

My.Wish said:


> got AF . had a huge emotional breakdown fri after finding out yet someone else is pregnant.
> I havent had the heart to come on here again until today. been so down about it all. I cried all my tears. Last round on clomid this month now. 100mg . this will be my 6th round of clomid. OMG. I have no hope in it what so ever. Just going to get it over with this month and the relax why we are being referred to IVF. doc said that will be next step. decided though if it still doesnt work its not meant to be and we wont persue having a child any other way. My Best friend still says though it be a waste with how much love i have to give but i cant cope with these emotions much longer .
> 
> Good luck with BFP for all those ladies still in the race this month.
> 
> xxx

So sorry to hear that :witch: got you and that you're feeling so down. I know exactly how you feel. It seems like everyone's getting pregnant all the time. My gynae told me she isn't holding out any hope for Clomid working for me, after 3 failed months, but I made her give me 3 more lots anyway! 

I'm off Clomid this cycle, and I've been having acupuncture to make me ovulate. If I get my BFP this cycle or next, I'm pretty sure it'll be as a result of the acupuncture. Why not try an alternative therapy while you wait for IVF? It's helped me to feel like I'm doing something positive. 

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## 35_Smiling

redberry said:


> I think I'm going to implode, waiting to do a pregnancy test!
> 
> This is my first cycle charting temps and CM, so I'm not sure how they are usually, but I think I may have a triphasic chart. On 7 DPO my temperature increased a second time, I had lots of twinges and I had creamy CM for the first time. The next day my temp dipped and then went back up to the same level as on 7 DPO. My temp has stayed high, and I've still got creamy CM, with lots of yellow-white discharge. I'm only 11 DPO, but I think I'll have to test tomorrow! I'm trying so hard to stay clam, but I can't help getting very excited! :wohoo:

 
hope all goes well! Good luck:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hi everyone! Wow, I havent been on bnb for a bit sorry!:hugs:

Today ( June 29, 2011) went to my goddaughters graduation:happydance: OMG I cried like a baby. Wow I cant believe she is 18 and off to college.:cry::haha:

Tomorrow ( June 30, 2011) is my sons graduation! :wohoo: He is 18yrs old too and I tell you I am over elated that he is going to Bermuda College to study the Associates in Pluming Technology. :yipee: If I cried for my goddaughter I have a feeling I am going to ball my eyes out for my son. :cry::haha:

On another note: I manage to get his court date changed to Monday, July 4, 2011 at 10:00am. He has to face two charges offencesive language in the public and in front of a police officer and resisting arrest. I ask for your prayers because he can go to prison for 100 days (only in Bermuda:dohh: arg:growlmad:). 

Other then that I am so happy that he finished the Cedarbridge Academy High School :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls chill day today why my son is off school i have pain in both of my legs today and on my left side well got my scan tomorrow wooppp to see whats going on weather hes :rain: this morning but it looks like its going to brighten up now woopp 35 hope all goes well with your son x x x


----------



## redberry

35_Smiling said:


> Hi everyone! Wow, I havent been on bnb for a bit sorry!:hugs:
> 
> Today ( June 29, 2011) went to my goddaughters graduation:happydance: OMG I cried like a baby. Wow I cant believe she is 18 and off to college.:cry::haha:
> 
> Tomorrow ( June 30, 2011) is my sons graduation! :wohoo: He is 18yrs old too and I tell you I am over elated that he is going to Bermuda College to study the Associates in Pluming Technology. :yipee: If I cried for my goddaughter I have a feeling I am going to ball my eyes out for my son. :cry::haha:
> 
> On another note: I manage to get his court date changed to Monday, July 4, 2011 at 10:00am. He has to face two charges offencesive language in the public and in front of a police officer and resisting arrest. I ask for your prayers because he can go to prison for 100 days (only in Bermuda:dohh: arg:growlmad:).
> 
> Other then that I am so happy that he finished the Cedarbridge Academy High School :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:

Congratulations! Hope you took lots of tissues with you today (or Kleenex, or whatever you call them in Bermuda!) and that you had a lovely day. FX for 4th July...

I haven't tested yet. I'm going to try and hold out until 8th (the date FF suggests I test). My CM has dried up today, and I don't have any physical symptoms (I keep squeezing my boobs to see if they're sore!) :haha: so I'm less hopeful now. Maybe I jumped the gun a bit. Who knows? :shrug:


----------



## baby.wishing

Hi ladies just wondering if you can answer a question for me in on cd15 today and started opks on cd 12 and all the tests over the last 4 days have been positive and I've no idea why as I'm not on clomid anymore was just wondering if any of you ladies might know why x x


heres a pic of the tests
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110630-00047.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## caz & bob

babyhope i think it is just your body trying to pop a egg out hun or u could be preggo x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Do you have PCOS baby.wishing? That can cause multiple +opk's? Or like Caz says you could be pregnant, have you used an hpt?


----------



## CJSG1977

Baby I have been told you wouldnt get a pos opk for pregnancy until you were late for af so I wouldnt think that hun. I have had many months with daysssss of pos opks and usually its your body trying to pop out the eggy which is why I always tell everyone to continue testing when they have a pos cause your surge can be longer than expected. OV is usually 24-48 hours after a positive. But I know many women ov the same day. Test again tomorrow hun. GL!

Good Luck with the testing Redberry!

My.Wish I am so sorry you feel like this hun :hugs: I was there a few days ago. I hope so much that this final cycle of clomid works for you. 

Congrats on your sons graduation 35! I hope all goes well in court too!

Emma how are you getting on?

Anxiously not to freak you out but I have noticed a temp shift while on clomid that is identical to pre af...so I am concerned I didnt ov now. But someone mentioned while taking clomid your temp goes up and comes down close to ov so I am making sure I temp the whole month to make sure I dtd on the right days.

CD3 today and still heavy af. Unusual for me as still very clotty! (tmi) Sorry! I have nice clomid headache and dry mouth. Mood is much the same about never being a mother but I am not in the giving up mode at the moment. I am taking it easy with dtd this month though. Will just do the necessary. Its meant to only need once so they blimmin tell you when they dont want you to get pregnant! So will see how this cycle pans out.

Who else is left to test now?


----------



## laura_2010

mmmeeeee, :haha: maybe test 6th...:winkwink: iv been havin lil cramping since ovulation nothing else as im keeping my self soooo bussy I crnt syptom spot lol :happydance:


----------



## mrphyemma

I'll be using my last test tomorrow (14dpo), had a BFN yesterday so not expecting a miracle BFP tomorrow but will test anyway so I can rule myself out completely.


----------



## caz & bob

aw hope you get a + bfp hun i have everything crossed for you x x x


----------



## wannabeprego

.....


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi, I haven't personally bought clomid online but there are ladies on this thread who have. I was started on 50mg but didn't ovulate on that so was increased to 100mg. I think 150mg is the maximum dose but best to start with 50.


----------



## cranberry987

Read

this

and this

Basically, go to a Dr for it.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

i was on 50mg hun and ovulated, but you'd be best booking in for blood work to make sure you ovulate as you dont want your ovarys over stimulated and end up with cysts. good luck xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## jennievictora

hi had my appointment went well she said shes going to scan me and depednign on that it will be either injections or lap n dye and ovarian drilling which is booked for 17 august :) x


----------



## wannabeprego

.....


----------



## CJSG1977

I'd like to applaud Cranberry! And I am about to make a very strong opinion so I apologise if I offend....

Clomid should not be used to self medicate! There are reasons that women like myself and others go through months if not years of testing and treatment. So that the right treatment is given and with as little risk to the patient as possible. When you choose to self medicate you are giving that drug free rein to do damage to your body and having no medical support. Clomid is linked to ovarian cancer, and hyperstimulation. It may not be what you need to get pregnant!

The best thing you can all do is do what the rest of us has done...be patient. Get to a GP, be referred and make sure that you are on the right treatment for you. And if you cant wait go private.

The damage you are going to do to your bodies could end up ruling you out of having children all together if you are not careful!

Good articles Cranberry!

Again, I dont mean to offend but I have gone nearly 4 years ttc and 6 mc's and its frustrating seeing people play with drugs they dont understand.

Please be careful if you buy online!


----------



## cranberry987

I dont want to have a go either, but clomid rly is quite a strong drug. Theres pages and pages of ppl here having side effects and all sorts. You really need monitoring while on it. Talk to your Dr, they might not be as harsh as you think. Nothing to lose :)


----------



## wannabeprego

.....


----------



## cranberry987

Just to let you know a rough idea of costs in the uk at least as I went private. I got 4 months of clomid with one consultation and an ultrasound. Cost me £400. 

I hope you feel able to stay here whatever you decide. We rly are very nice :)


----------



## baby.wishing

mrphyemma said:


> Do you have PCOS baby.wishing? That can cause multiple +opk's? Or like Caz says you could be pregnant, have you used an hpt?

Hi emma no I don't have pcos and aint taken a hpt as I'm only cd15 of my new cycle but this has never happened to me before x x


----------



## mrphyemma

So PCOS is ruled out then. I just wondered if you thought you had gotten AF two weeks ago but were infact pregnant. Did you test when AF arrived to rule out pregnancy? If you can rule out pregnancy then I would possibly recommend trying a different brand of opk next time as some brands aren't as sensitive as others. x


----------



## wannabeprego

.....


----------



## baby.wishing

mrphyemma said:


> So PCOS is ruled out then. I just wondered if you thought you had gotten AF two weeks ago but were infact pregnant. Did you test when AF arrived to rule out pregnancy? If you can rule out pregnancy then I would possibly recommend trying a different brand of opk next time as some brands aren't as sensitive as others. x

 I did post a few weeks ago because I did get what looked like a few pos hpts but then af showed up well I think it was af anyways all this cycle my internet strips has stayed negative and the asda brand but my first response opks are still positive hun x


----------



## CJSG1977

I understand what you are saying wannabeprego. I am not sure how clomid will help low sperm...if thats the problem then diet, smoking and drinking are things to consider. Make sure he is taking vitamins and drinking lots of water. Also things like be weary wearing clothes too tight round crotch and not have extreme temps ie too hot baths for example.

I know its just me but sometimes it feels like a slap in the face to me cause here I am meant to get treatment and I see people who have kids or who have only been trying a few months and then self med'ing or speaking ill of the nhs. I am relying on the nhs to give me even just one child! Clomid has made me quite a frustrated person.

You really must be careful about using these drugs. Soy Isoflavones do the same as clomid and its natural and you can buy it very cheap. Would that be a better bet as a first step?

I hope you have you forever baby soon hun! :hugs:


----------



## CJSG1977

Baby maybe do a test to reassure yourself whats going on. At least you'll know either way then. I had 5 days pos last month and last year I had a month with 10 days! I think I never ov on that cycle but my body kept trying. :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

Wanna be preggo hiya 

I agree with Cj re the sperm count and agree not to self medicate however that's your choice 

My oh has a low sperm count and our dr is referring him for an ultra sound scan of the 
testies and gave five main vitamins; zinc vit c and e, selium l'cartine this should help and
is quite cheap to buy. 

I have been prescribed clomid due to PCOS and not ovulating on my own. Do you ovulate? If yes clomid will not really be much use to you hun x


----------



## kazzab25

AFM last day of clomid tomorrow woop woop however this is my last round !!!!


----------



## CJSG1977

Kazza Clomid is used for many fertility problems. Not ovulating is the most known one. I have always ovulated. But clomid helps with hormone levels (eostrogen / progesterone), producing more or stronger eggs and can lengthen luteal phases. So it is an all round fertility drug.


----------



## pink mum

hi.
i m on second cycle of clomid,i hope it works dis time


----------



## CJSG1977

I'm with you Pink. I am taking my second round now too. Good Luck!


----------



## slim

hi there,

i had clomid for the first time and it worked for me, 2 weekd ago i spotted me Oing.

Just checked for pregnancy but its negative.

however, since last week i have period like pains now and then, and specially just befor we have intercose [when im arosed] the pain starts.

any ideas why???


----------



## laura_2010

Iv got cramping on/off since ovulation... think its normal... :shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday woopp well didnt have my cd10 scan done because the forum my doc give me u have to book an appointment so have to wait till next month so i am hoping it will be a scan of my bfp next month ha well been the gym had tea now chilling i have got o pain hope i o early this month i should catch the egg were have in bd ever day and i have used my concieve plus and soft cups woopp x x


----------



## cranberry987

slim said:


> hi there,
> 
> i had clomid for the first time and it worked for me, 2 weekd ago i spotted me Oing.
> 
> Just checked for pregnancy but its negative.
> 
> however, since last week i have period like pains now and then, and specially just befor we have intercose [when im arosed] the pain starts.
> 
> any ideas why???

Clomid can change quite a lot with your cycle and you might find that you get new symptoms pre-AF. Im not sure pain pre sex, Id suspect thats the cervix doing things, rly dont know tho tbh. Call your Dr if youre ever worried about things tho. Theyre rly the people to know about your specific situation.


----------



## cj72

wannabeprego said:


> cranberry987 said:
> 
> 
> Just to let you know a rough idea of costs in the uk at least as I went private. I got 4 months of clomid with one consultation and an ultrasound. Cost me £400.
> 
> I hope you feel able to stay here whatever you decide. We rly are very nice :)
> 
> Thanks for the info and for being supportive. :winkwink::flower:I am not in the UK, I am in the states, so i am not sure what the costs will be for me here. I will be sure to join in on the thread if i end up trying out clomid though. :flower:Click to expand...

I just bought mine- one 50 mg cycle was $20 generic.


----------



## mrphyemma

BFN again for me today and just had some brown cm so AF isn't far away. Ah well. One more chance to get pregnant before the due date of my little angel (6th August) :(


----------



## babygirl89

any of you ladies know if you havet to be a certain weight or bmi to go on clomid??? im between 36 and 37 and in the process of losing weight and i have just been diagnosed with pcos and im afraid they wont give it to me!!!


----------



## cj72

I'm in the US- I'm a BMI of 34 - My dr didn't even hesitate to give it to me. I didn't even have to ask...I've been taking B6 to lengthen my luteal phase and it's gone from 9 days to 15 days- maybe he saw that as a reason to give it to me-I don't know. I do hear the UK ladies saying it's hard to get it over there. My sister has PCOS and they did tell her to lose weight - she was about my weight though I don't have PCOS. She lost it and they gave it to her- after an HSG and gave her clomid she was pregnant the next month.


----------



## snl41296

wannabeprego said:


> cranberry987 said:
> 
> 
> Just to let you know a rough idea of costs in the uk at least as I went private. I got 4 months of clomid with one consultation and an ultrasound. Cost me £400.
> 
> I hope you feel able to stay here whatever you decide. We rly are very nice :)
> 
> Thanks for the info and for being supportive. :winkwink::flower:I am not in the UK, I am in the states, so i am not sure what the costs will be for me here. I will be sure to join in on the thread if i end up trying out clomid though. :flower:Click to expand...

ok I have to chime in here. I have been on this board a long time. been TTC #2 for 18 months. I was one to take clomid on my own from October 2010 to January 2010, I had NO tests done. I had Ovulated on my own and I have normal periods. so I went online and bought Clomid 50mg at first did my research b/c I was alittle scared, but everything turned out fine. in Dec I was still NOT Pg i went finally for my HSG test normal. had blood taking normal. May 2011 I finally convenced DH to go to the FS and now we know, DH has normal sperm count they are just 10% slow swimmers. and I ovulate what looks every month just different days, and my LP might be defected. we are doing this cycle 50mg CD 2-6 which I just finished and we will be doing blood work a week after i get my first + OPK. I did although on CD 9 get a HIGH reading already. Last month I didnt ovulate and I didnt get AF till 2 weeks later. doesnt happen all the time was a first for me. SO this is my story and do research first. I did alot of it before getting it online. 
we are scheduled for IUI first week of AUgust :happydance: if I dont get PG this cycle


----------



## cranberry987

You don't have to be a specific weight for clomid per say but the nhs have cutoffs of either 30 or 35 bmi depending on where you live.


----------



## kazzab25

Cj - I didn't no that thought it was just to produce better quality eggs and ovulation!! Thanks for sharing xxx


----------



## Miranda

babygirl89 said:


> any of you ladies know if you havet to be a certain weight or bmi to go on clomid??? im between 36 and 37 and in the process of losing weight and i have just been diagnosed with pcos and im afraid they wont give it to me!!!

i was totally scared of that as well but my doc just laughed it off lol. she said try to lose some weight but she sees women much heavier with healthy pregnancies. heck she even put it down as irregular periods so my insurance covered it!


----------



## CJSG1977

Miranda its nice to hear a good gp actually trying to help! Clomid worked for you then? Good luck in your pregnancy hun.

I have heard some enforce a cutoff but my specialist didnt even have my latest weight when I was prescribed it. But I think even by my old weight my bmi was 29. Its 24.5 now. I know for IVF its a different story. A friend of mine is waiting for IVF and was told to lose weight.

I have had all sorts of cramping while on clomid. In the luteal phase and up to ov mostly. My period cramps were then horrendous too. But everyones story is different.

As for pain before sex...thats something you should get checked out. If anything clomid just makes me horny when I take it ( :haha: ) but doesnt cause pains like that.

Sorry for the bfn Emma :hugs:

How is everyone doing?

I'm CD5, tonight is day 4 of clomid :dance: And to be honest the symptoms, so far, are not as bad as last month. Mildly blurry vision, couple of bad headaches and some mood swings. AF is gone :wohoo: Thank god!


----------



## pink mum

hi,i didnt have ny side effect with clomid,its cd 15 today n mwaiting toovulate


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all enjoying the weekend afm been food shopping came back my son had gone his nans staying for the night i have just changed the bedroom round now just chilling waiting for the oh come back from a run so i can start on tea starving weather is lovely wooppp hope it keeps up x x x


----------



## snl41296

i didnt have side effect either on clomid


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hi everyone! I hope each of you are having a wonderful weekend!
OMG it's HOT here! Arggg (temp.80+)
Well its not as hot as where you are but living on a island this is way too hot for me:growlmad: :haha:
Look even Shelldenae' is feeling the heat here at the office :rofl:

:rofl:

So took a few pics after my son's graduation:


My son and his best friend! They are a mess been friends since my son started mid-year at Cedarbridge Academy from the Belair borading school in Jamaica.



My son and his age-girl. As he says "Mom, I'm just checking her out..that's all). What ever! lol:haha:



My son and his step-father (my husband)



Me and my son! I am so proud of him. He starts his first ever job today! :wohoo: that means I can save more money for myself :rofl: We agreed he gives me $80.00 a week from his paychick. I said it goes towards the house bills but I already started a bank account for him and going to put the money in there so when he turns 21yrs old he has a nest egg (in hope he can move out :rofl: just joking but its not a bad idea though :blush::haha:


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> Hi everyone! I hope each of you are having a wonderful weekend!
> OMG it's HOT here! Arggg (temp.80+)
> Well its not as hot as where you are but living on a island this is way too hot for me:growlmad: :haha:
> Look even Shelldenae' is feeling the heat here at the office :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 229340
> :rofl:
> 
> So took a few pics after my son's graduation:
> 
> 
> My son and his best friend! They are a mess been friends since my son started mid-year at Cedarbridge Academy from the Belair borading school in Jamaica.
> View attachment 229333
> 
> 
> 
> My son and his age-girl. As he says "Mom, I'm just checking her out..that's all). What ever! lol:haha:
> View attachment 229334
> 
> 
> 
> My son and his step-father (my husband)
> View attachment 229335
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my son! I am so proud of him. He starts his first ever job today! :wohoo: that means I can save more money for myself :rofl: We agreed he gives me $80.00 a week from his paychick. I said it goes towards the house bills but I already started a bank account for him and going to put the money in there so when he turns 21yrs old he has a nest egg (in hope he can move out :rofl: just joking but its not a bad idea though :blush::haha:
> View attachment 229337

great pictures <3 its about 85 here as well. we just came inside. we were outside from 11am on. hailey went with my brother to a birthday party and we are suppose to be :sex: starting today :growlmad: I get I am not in the MOOD RIGHT NOW........:growlmad::growlmad: im mighty pissed off right now. as u can tell. no child = sex right? :growlmad: yea RIGHT NOT IN MY CASE


----------



## caz & bob

35 love the pics hun x x x


----------



## cj72

35-Great pics! :thumbup: I wish it was 80 here! It was 93 when I started mowing the grass at 1pm... 

I'm getting a little anxious to test. Not sure from my bbt if I "o'd" or not when my opk said i would...I actually put the lines on fertility friend, it did not. I was sick the day I was supposed to O (cd13)- so ladies, take a look at this and let me know if I should consider myself 14 dpo with a pos opk day 13 or if I o'd 5days later (no pos opk 5 dpo) and should wait to test...:shrug: By the way, I had cramps on my right side at 5dpo...

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## sadie

Anyone who has used clomid also watched their bbt? I know it goes up when u o, and mine stays up until the day i get my period. Quetion: does bbt patterns change because of clomid or can i expect that once it goes elevated, it will stay elevated until af comes ?


----------



## laura_2010

Hiii Ladies....

What was ur cm like after clomid?? :thumbup:


----------



## pink mum

hi laura mine is dry,litrally i have no cm


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks.... mines white and creamy...:shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

mine is creamy x x x


----------



## SummerLily

laura_2010 said:


> Hiii Ladies....
> 
> What was ur cm like after clomid?? :thumbup:


heya laura 

was thinking exactly the same and thats exactly what mine is like!! have never had it before and instantly thought' oh this is a good sign! ' and then thought oh maybe its just a clomid side effect!!! lol.

fingers crossed its a good sign though! xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I hope each of you are having a wonderful weekend!
> OMG it's HOT here! Arggg (temp.80+)
> Well its not as hot as where you are but living on a island this is way too hot for me:growlmad: :haha:
> Look even Shelldenae' is feeling the heat here at the office :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 229340
> :rofl:
> 
> So took a few pics after my son's graduation:
> 
> 
> My son and his best friend! They are a mess been friends since my son started mid-year at Cedarbridge Academy from the Belair borading school in Jamaica.
> View attachment 229333
> 
> 
> 
> My son and his age-girl. As he says "Mom, I'm just checking her out..that's all). What ever! lol:haha:
> View attachment 229334
> 
> 
> 
> My son and his step-father (my husband)
> View attachment 229335
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my son! I am so proud of him. He starts his first ever job today! :wohoo: that means I can save more money for myself :rofl: We agreed he gives me $80.00 a week from his paychick. I said it goes towards the house bills but I already started a bank account for him and going to put the money in there so when he turns 21yrs old he has a nest egg (in hope he can move out :rofl: just joking but its not a bad idea though :blush::haha:
> View attachment 229337
> 
> 
> great pictures <3 its about 85 here as well. we just came inside. we were outside from 11am on. hailey went with my brother to a birthday party and we are suppose to be :sex: starting today :growlmad: I get I am not in the MOOD RIGHT NOW........:growlmad::growlmad: im mighty pissed off right now. as u can tell. no child = sex right? :growlmad: yea RIGHT NOT IN MY CASEClick to expand...

 :rofl: don't worry Estalla! you will get your :sex: on :rofl:


----------



## Miranda

sorry i took so long, YES it totally worked for me first round at 50mg no less! i really did not expect it to after 5 long years of TTC it was hard to be optimistic. found out at 6 weeks that it's twins. i'll link my chart so you guys can see :) it was also my first and only time temping i didn't want to waste my chance because they would only give me 3 rounds before referring me to an RE . i hope all of you get your BFPs soon!!
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2011-05-22&mode=a&ts=1309654463&u=


----------



## CJSG1977

Sadie if you mean after ov then you should expect it to stay elevated. If you have temped before then you may notice it's a bit higher than before. I also have an elevated temp while on clomid and then it drops down before ov and then back up. If it goes up and stays up for 3 days then it's a good indicator that you ovulated which is what ff looks for.

My cm is A LOT on clomid. From the day af stops right through to af. It's good though as around ov it means you have a lot of fertile cm which is better for sperm.

Nice pics 35.x

Well I messed up. Forgot to take clomid last night so I took it 10 hours late which means I am gonna have the symptoms all day, today and tomorrow. I take the last one in the morning now instead of tonight. Oh well. CD6...feels dragging a bit. I can't wait for next week though. Me and hubby have some time off together! At last.


----------



## sadie

well, i now need to vent. i am on cd13 and am actually feeling major O pains on my left side. Unfortunately I wont be with DP for another 24 hours. Temp definitely went up and I am sure I am O'ing. this sucks. I'm so mad and upset. The damn thing couldn't have waited another day?? So now I'll only have next cycle to try and then a big maybe to the end of august, but with my luck, as has happened alllllll year long, the timing was just off. (reminder to some:DP lives in another country, across the pond!! ) So upset.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well i have woke up in a foul mood need to shake it off so going to do dinner and then chill in the sun all day with some tunes blasting x x x


----------



## cj72

Cd15 and BFN...oh well, looks like clomid this week. 

CJ- I never even thought of how to handle it if you take it late- so you put off the next pill by 24 hours? How long after your last pill do you usually ovulate? Did it delay the day you O? Will you look at my chart and see if you think I ovulated on Day 13 or Day 18?
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## caz & bob

14days after your 1 af you should o hun x x x


----------



## CJSG1977

You can ovulate up to cd21...depends what your like historically. Your chart looks like mine last month and I know by the date I came on that it was the first date. So I would say CD13. The ewcm is certainly curious though :shrug: But based on the opk and temp shifts I would go with cd13. Look at my chart last month, you'll see what I mean. You have a lot of sleep deprived temps too. After I ovulated last month I did have a lot of watery cm, not really creamy and ff kept saying I was in my fertile period so I changed it to creamy cause I think the clomid has something to do with that because of the hormones boost.

I normally ov cd14/15 but last month I believe it was 2 days early so no it didnt delay o. It does for some though :shrug: You ovulate 5 to10 days after the last pill you took. 

I was meant to take it 10pm last night, but I took it first thing this morning. So now I wont take it tonight, I'll take it same time tomorrow morning. I dont want to over stimulate my ovaries with an overdose so it just means one was 10 hours late. I hope it doesnt make any difference. Even if o is delayed my luteal phase is normally 16 days so I have time for it to be a bit late...and even then lp doesnt change when o does....so I am not worried. I will track my temps so I know along with the opks.

The twinges in my right ovary have started so I know the clomid is doing its thing.

Sadie how long has your temp been up? Mine goes up while on clomid and comes down right before ov and then goes back up. Are you using opks...it isnt to late to use one! Those pains are normal on clomid and you can have them for days before o'ing! I had them before, through and after ovulating last month. They were crippling.


----------



## sadie

hi cjsg. these are majoy O pains like when I normally ovulate. all along I have had twinges, but these really are much stronger. my temp only rose this morning when I woke, to about 98 degrees. It is 7 hours later from my earlier post and I still feel the O pain. I havent used an OPK yet. I will try one this afternoon, before my flight, I suppose. but I was afraid it would show a positive which would mean it is happening then and there, or too late to do anything about it, kind of result. 
im so upset about this. I will be with him in 15 hours. UGH!!

thank you so much for your info!!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies! The witch arrived for me yesterday so I'm CD2 and have started another round of clomid. Strangely I had my first ever 28 day cycle this time and ovulated on a text book Cd14. I usually have a 30/31 day cycle and ovulate Cd15/16. 5 more cycles left on the clomid to try and get my miracle then our ttc journey will be over :( can't afford ivf.


----------



## CJSG1977

Then you need to jump on him in 15 hours! Even if you are ovulating now...you have 24 hours to catch the eggy!!!! I hope you dont miss it hun. The pains for me just got worse and worse and worse. I thought I was going to have to go to hospital. And they stayed like that for days. Bit the bullet and use an opk. At least you'll know. Even if its pos ov can be anything up to 48 hours later. Still curious about your temp though. How much has it increased?

Sorry about the witch Emma! :hugs: Thats plenty of cycles yet. I hope your bfp is soon.


----------



## caz & bob

aw emma fx and good luck this cycle hun x x x


----------



## sadie

My temp went up 0.4 of a degree to 98.0. Left side hurts when i walk and i definitely have som cm going on. I'll have to check it out when i get home. Anyone know if the pain of O is just from the ovary orfrom the fallopian tube too? Does egg and sperm have to meet in the tube?? Too much to think about here. Grrr.


----------



## sadie

Cjsg. I think waiting the 10 hrs makes sense but can u call your doc or pharmacy to confirm?


----------



## sadie

My temp increased 0.4 of a degree. Im on my way to the airport now and will poas when i get there! How charming! 

Good luck with the clomid! May this be a summer of bfp's!!


----------



## CJSG1977

All it says in the leaflet is not to double dose, which I havent. So I assume just taking it as normal and then leaving the next one for 24 hours will be fine. I'm sure many women have been a few hours out before. If it was a whole day I'd feel different. There isnt much a gp can say I doubt as I havent overdosed :shrug: My gp doesnt even know I am on it unless my gynae wrote to them. Plus its sunday night...last pill tomorrow.

Good luck Sadie! I'm not sure on how to comment. I doubt your tube would hurt! As I understand they can meet in the tube but still travel down together....


----------



## beanhunter

Hello all! Am back from a lovely holiday in Portugal which the :witch: tried her best to ruin by starting on the plane on the way there! I hate her. 
Anyway so back on the clomid again last week and cd8 today. Trying to see the positives in last month as I had a 28 day cycle and blood suggested I did o so hoping that means it can work. I have this cycle then one more but then won't see fs until oct so will have a frustrating 2 month break. 
Hae tried to catch up on everyone's news - sorry to all those who got caught by the evil :witch: looks like our dates are similar again kazza and cjsg! Fx for everyone.


----------



## sadie

I have a very positive opk! Ovary still is achey. Does that mean i didnt o yet!?!This is torture!!
Happy independance day to my fellow americans! Happy monday to everyone!


----------



## winston83

Hiya girls hope ur all getting along in your cycles mrs murphy sorry about the damn witch caz hope u made a lovely dinner like normal we went to Whitby as the weather was lush walked passed a young couple getting jiggy on the sand how I miss the days of sPontaneous sex lol lots of babydust to all the clomid girls xxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

cj72 said:


> 35-Great pics! :thumbup: I wish it was 80 here! It was 93 when I started mowing the grass at 1pm...
> 
> I'm getting a little anxious to test. Not sure from my bbt if I "o'd" or not when my opk said i would...I actually put the lines on fertility friend, it did not. I was sick the day I was supposed to O (cd13)- so ladies, take a look at this and let me know if I should consider myself 14 dpo with a pos opk day 13 or if I o'd 5days later (no pos opk 5 dpo) and should wait to test...:shrug: By the way, I had cramps on my right side at 5dpo...
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

thanks omg if it ever gets 93 in Bermuda I would cry! 80+ feels like 100! :dohh:


----------



## 35_Smiling

For those who celebrate 4th of July Enjoy your Holdiay! :wohoo:

Too bad its just a normal day over here...:growlmad: I want a holiday too:haha:


----------



## mrphyemma

Happy 4th July to the US ladies!

Hi Winston!! Long time no see, how are you doing? Are you still on the clomid hun? x

Beanhunter, glad you had a good holiday even though the witch tried her best to spoil it for you. Better luck this time hun x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: going the gym for a big fat work out weather lovely wooppp me feel lot better today x x x


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe :haha: Im thinkin bout going gym for an hr... but its soooo warm outside maybe jst sit n the sun :dohh: enjoy..
Today im 7dpo-ish... lol and got temp dip and cramping.... :wacko:


----------



## pink mum

hi ladies h r u all.i got pos opk today,soi hope i ctch the eggy


----------



## redberry

I'm absolutely gutted. Despite having what I thought was a triphasic cycle, an 'implantation dip' and twinges the same day, then creamy CM, the mean old :witch: has got me today. Ah well. I'm going to try a second cycle with just acupuncture and then go back on 100mg Clomid alongside it. Tomorrow I'm going to have my hormone blood tests, and see what they say. Just waiting to get the results of my progesterone blood tests to see whether I actually ovulated.

This is so hard, isn't it?


----------



## snl41296

*happy 4th of july to all my girls *


----------



## sadie

hi girls. can anyone share their experience? i swear i ovulated sunday morning at 5:30. oh what pain!! 12 hours later at 5 PM I did an opk and it was definitely positive. Finally at 6 AM, we dtd. 2 hours later I did an opk and it wasnt poisitve..... what are your realistic thoughts here?? thanks!


----------



## caz & bob

that your body is trying to pop a egg out hun x x x


----------



## winston83

Hey Emma not on clomid ATM got 2 cycles of tablets in my drawer upstairs but I'm so scared to use them don't want to waste a cycle as it's the last 2 try's I no I have a lot of social stuff going on this mnth which will be lots of alcohol and not much sex so goin to hold off this mnth I think how's it going at slimming world my Facebook is down ATM so haven't been keeping track lol xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

My clomid supplies are fast dwindling too. You do right not to waste your last couple of goes hun. I didn't go to SW last week as was poorly, fell off the wagon a bit over the weekend at a bbq so don't think this week is going to be fantastic but will crack on with it. Are you still going? x


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies hope all is well! Sorry to those who got AF and good luck this cycle! 

AFM cd 9 no sign of ewcm, no cramping either hopefully I will get some signs that clomid is working! Oh has hosp on wed for his testies ultra sound and a blood test fx all ok !

Weighed today now lost half a stone! Wooo


----------



## CJSG1977

Sadie I think your timing will have been fine hun. Good luck babe.

There is no easy way to say this but I am no longer ttc. My husband cheated and has left me for her. Details in my journal. I will still be here as much as I can. I love you all. But I am very broken at the minute.


----------



## cj72

CJSG1977 said:


> Sadie I think your timing will have been fine hun. Good luck babe.
> 
> There is no easy way to say this but I am no longer ttc. My husband cheated and has left me for her. Details in my journal. I will still be here as much as I can. I love you all. But I am very broken at the minute.

Oh CJ! I'm so sorry sweetie! Hugs to you! I've been where you are and understand your pain. Here for you if you need a shoulder.:hugs:


----------



## sadie

CJSG1977 said:


> Sadie I think your timing will have been fine hun. Good luck babe.
> 
> There is no easy way to say this but I am no longer ttc. My husband cheated and has left me for her. Details in my journal. I will still be here as much as I can. I love you all. But I am very broken at the minute.

i understand your pain and am sorry you're feeling so badly. you sound like you are way too good for him and that he didn't deserve you. be strong and like others have said, stay in good company. a big hug.


----------



## sadie

cj... remember. the dream isn't over. it is just delayed. you'll have your baby, or two or three! right now the dream is paused.


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: going the gym come home take the dogs round the field then go and watch my son in his last sports day at junior school x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh CJ that is terrible, my heart dropped to my boots when I read that. I am speechless.
Don't go far hun, you will be missed around here. x


----------



## caz & bob

aw cj big big :hugs: :hugs: hun that's a horrible trick that is x x x


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs:so sorry for you CJ :hugs::hugs:


----------



## winston83

So sorry cj he is obviously not worthy of u and u don't deserve to be treated like that your dream will happen and when it does it will be with somebody that is totally worthy of it xx


----------



## caz & bob

well sports day canceled :rain::rain: x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Aww that's a shame Caz, we haven't got the rain here yet, don't be sending it our way. :)


----------



## caz & bob

you probuly will hun i hope it stops so i can peg some washing out x x x


----------



## Anxiously

Hello my fellow Clomid ladies how r u all doing. It's been a while for me, so much catching up to do!

My heart broke when I saw CJSG's post. Hun, I know words can't remove your pain. But I hope that all our moral support here, as well as those close to you, can ease your path to recovery.


----------



## laura_2010

awww sorri sports day was canncelled :dohh: The day before my daughters was lush then wen it was the day it rained up they still carried on ( rain wasnt bad ) :winkwink:

Well 8dpo It sssooooo slow at the mo tho... :dohh: 

Kinda syptoms sooo far.....

Okies right white cm and lots of it... and bit strechy.. Really warm and flussed and sweaty :shrug: Sniffles at night... Temp stayin high and temp dip yesterday with cramping.... x


----------



## redberry

CJSG1977 said:


> Sadie I think your timing will have been fine hun. Good luck babe.
> 
> There is no easy way to say this but I am no longer ttc. My husband cheated and has left me for her. Details in my journal. I will still be here as much as I can. I love you all. But I am very broken at the minute.

I'm so, so sorry to hear that. What a dreadful thing to have to go through, when you're already so emotionally drained by ttc. 

You have given so many of us such a lot of brilliant advice and support, and I feel dreadful that there's nothing we can do to help you when life has dealt you such a blow. Just know that we are thinking of you and wishing that your dream comes true.

I've also been where you are, and I am so thankful that I didn't have a child with him, because then I'd have to see him all the time. I'd never have had closure. As it is, I haven't heard from him since I signed the divorce papers 5 years ago. As painful as it is right now, you will be thankful for this too when you find the one who is really right for you. 

I actually left my husband, but I nearly didn't, because I was so scared that I would never find anyone else and be able to have children, but I eventully took the leap and found an amazing man. Of course I haven't got the children yet, but hey. One step at a time... So stay strong and positive and NEVER GIVE UP HOPE! You never know what's just around the corner.

:hug: :hug:


----------



## snl41296

hi girls. just wanting to stop by say :hi: I am CD 13 and still HIGH on my CBFM. Tested with my OPK's and still light but i am starting to see another line. by tomorrow I should have a Dark dark line. we only :sex: once and that was sunday. today we were suppose to and didnt and I am pissed and so done begging him. IUI will be first week of AUg. lets hope it works first round, b/c I cant deal with this anymore. I have had it.


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> hi girls. just wanting to stop by say :hi: I am CD 13 and still HIGH on my CBFM. Tested with my OPK's and still light but i am starting to see another line. by tomorrow I should have a Dark dark line. we only :sex: once and that was sunday. today we were suppose to and didnt and I am pissed and so done begging him. IUI will be first week of AUg. lets hope it works first round, b/c I cant deal with this anymore. I have had it.

 
good luck hun and all the best okay! IUI here we go!


----------



## 35_Smiling

My son did okay in court. He was all mouth outside but as soon the magistrate called his name you could barely hear him speak :rofl: but I am glad of the outcome. He had gotten a conditional discharge for 12 months. If he just so get a speeding ticket and have to appear in court he can be jailed for 12 months on the two charges of offensive words in the public and resisting arrest.

I asked him so how he felt he said he almost pissed himself while he was in front of the magistrates and that he was so scared that he was going to be jailed. :rofl: now that is funny! I had to smile because he had all month of what he was going to say but when he had to listen to other peoples cases before his whole attitude changed and trust me he looked scared up there in front of the magistrate too.

All in all I hope he did learn a lesson from all this. Time will tell.


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi: :wave: hope everyone is having a good evening.:happydance:


----------



## Friedenscandy

Hello ladies I'm new to this site. I'm on my second round of Clomid but this time I've noticed a strangle possible side effect. Has anyone experienced foul or strange smelling urine? It kind of worries me. Any suggestions?


----------



## Anxiously

Hi Fried, welcome! I haven't experienced such a side effect with Clomid (I just completed my 2nd round too), nor heard of others who had. How many days have you had the foul smelling urine? Could it be something you've eaten/drank? I know there were some vitamins that I took before which led to foul smelling urine too.

I just got back from HSG - it wasn't as uncomfortable as I thought it would be. Radiologist said that my tubes look good, but the detailed report will only be out this Sat when I see my doc. 

So now I'm wondering, I have no blocked tubes, any possibility of hostile CM will be addressed by the IUI, what else could there be? Short of doing a laproscopy, which I'm not very keen on, the only other theory I can think of is that the IUI was done too late after my ovulation (about 45 hours after HCG trigger). I have to ask the doc about that this Sat as well....really hope this cycle is THE CYCLE!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the hozzy with oh why they clean his ears took my son his new school he goes 3 day hope he enjoys it x x x


----------



## sadie

i am just hanging around, trying to be patient and not symptom spot. as it is, the symptoms during the first two weeks are the same as for when af comes, so whats the point worrying, really?? although i did feel an interesting twinge today 2.5 days after Oing on clmid at 50 mg. . haha. ok, no more thinking for me. 
its a beautiful day here. how everyone enjoys theirs, wherever u all are!


----------



## SummerLily

hello ladies :flower:

am 10dpo today and no major symptoms , which is worrying as every other month i have lots lol! nipples are a little sensetive when touched but thats nothing different for before AF's arrival.. had some twingey little feelings in my right ovary today but am trying not to look into it !! did a HPT at 7dpo and neg and then again at 9dpo and neg :cry: might be to early i know but cant help being dissapointed ! xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw your not out hun till she shows up x x x


----------



## Anxiously

Summer, 9dpo is way too early! Some ladies get their implantation only at 9-12dpo, so there's no way the body's gonna produce enough HCG to be picked up by a HPT at that time.

Keep the faith!


----------



## snl41296

11am Just got my + OPK woohoo :happydance::happydance::happydance:
we :sex: this morning when else should we ? friday morning? or thursday night late?


----------



## daviess3

Summer the 1st time I was preg I thought I wad put as no symptoms! An clomid had given me symptoms every month! The earliest I had bfp was 10dpo but that wad holding it up to light etc I think most people it shows up about 14dpo! But don't be disheartened so early, honestly most tests you cant use till after ur af is due! Good luck Hun x
I'm cd14 got high on cbfm an neg ic so not yet for
Me even though I did have twinges on my left side today! Hope I ov!! Really want to be preg this month ad then I would have the 12 week scan before my 30th birthday! This is my first month on clomid for 6 nearly 7 months! Had really really lots of watery cm does anyone else get this? Cd14? Can't remember! 

Who's left on here girls mrphy, caz Lisa smile smiling wishing hoping anyone else?? Love an update girls xx


----------



## daviess3

Summer the 1st time I was preg I thought I wad put as no symptoms! An clomid had given me symptoms every month! The earliest I had bfp was 10dpo but that wad holding it up to light etc I think most people it shows up about 14dpo! But don't be disheartened so early, honestly most tests you cant use till after ur af is due! Good luck Hun x
I'm cd14 got high on cbfm an neg ic so not yet for
Me even though I did have twinges on my left side today! Hope I ov!! Really want to be preg this month ad then I would have the 12 week scan before my 30th birthday! This is my first month on clomid for 6 nearly 7 months! Had really really lots of watery cm does anyone else get this? Cd14? Can't remember! 

Who's left on here girls mrphy, caz Lisa smile smiling wishing hoping anyone else?? Love an update girls xx


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Summer the 1st time I was preg I thought I wad put as no symptoms! An clomid had given me symptoms every month! The earliest I had bfp was 10dpo but that wad holding it up to light etc I think most people it shows up about 14dpo! But don't be disheartened so early, honestly most tests you cant use till after ur af is due! Good luck Hun x
> I'm cd14 got high on cbfm an neg ic so not yet for
> Me even though I did have twinges on my left side today! Hope I ov!! Really want to be preg this month ad then I would have the 12 week scan before my 30th birthday! This is my first month on clomid for 6 nearly 7 months! Had really really lots of watery cm does anyone else get this? Cd14? Can't remember!
> 
> Who's left on here girls mrphy, caz Lisa smile smiling wishing hoping anyone else?? Love an update girls xx

me im here still :hi:


----------



## beanhunter

I'm still here too. Loads of twinges today but only cd11 so think it'll be a few more days til I o.


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm still here davies hun. Not much to update you with I'm afraid. Had a miscarriage on New Year's Eve and sadly haven't been lucky enough to fall pregnant again yet. I would be 36 weeks pregnant now :( Really hoping to get a BFP before my due date. I have 5 more cycles on the clomid. I'm praying hard here! x

I get ewcm about Cd11/12 then watery up until ovulation around Cd15 so its sounding like you are about to ovulate very soon hun with the twinges and all. Good Luck x


----------



## susan123

well i have finished my 3rd and finall round and have just had a bfp so please dont give up or actually yes give up cos thats what i did and i think thats what has helped me

good luck everyone


----------



## beanhunter

Congrats Susan123. I needed a good news story today!


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations Susan123 xx

Girls what are your thoughts on this IVF lottery they are bringing out next month. £20 for a ticket to be in with a chance of winning £25,000 worth of fertility treatment? Will any of you be buying a ticket? I must say I'm very tempted but that's me, I'm desperate!


----------



## baby.wishing

Hi ladies hope everyone is ok I'm still really confused I usually o about cd14 cd15 but ff has put it at cd13 this cycle I had o pains the day before really bad but I got positive opks after that so I'm not really sure weather I'm 8dpo or 6dpo can someone take a look at my chart and tell me what you thinks thanks ladies x x


----------



## baby.wishing

I'm with u Hun I would buy a ticket x


----------



## lauraclili

I would so buy a ticket! I know it's a bit of a strange thing for people to get their heads around but when we were talking about it at work today, it was all those people who hadn't experienced what we're going through that thought it was odd... Anyone who's in the process of, or knows about infertility was 100% behind it. 

My only concern is if they are doing it to make profit, but I understand it's an IVF charity that's running it...?


----------



## snl41296

11am Just got my + OPK woohoo :happydance::happydance:
we this morning when else should we ? friday morning? or thursday night late?


----------



## mrphyemma

baby.wishing I'm no expert but I think FF was right to put your O day as CD13, nice temp dip, fertile cm and +opk followed by temp rise on Cd14 and creamy cm indicating that O has already taken place. 

Glad to know I'm not the only desperado considering buying the IVF tickets. It does seem that those most set against it had their kids with ease. Let them walk a day in our shoes and see what they think then. If I won the lotto tomorrow I would drive to the fertility clinic on two wheels to book myself in for IVF so what's the difference?


----------



## baby.wishing

I think unless you have gone through what all us ladies have you wouldn't understand and I think what makes it even harder is that some people are in the same situation as myself where my only options were 6 months of clomid or IVF and as I already have children I have to pay for it and we can't afford it so it's out of the question so all us ladies would buy a ticket why wouldn't we but I count myself lucky because when I came off clomid I started o on my own and still am where as most of you if you don't have clomid you got nothing so I count myself lucky everyday if I ever won the lottery the first thing I would do is help all you lovely ladies here to get your miracle baby's x x


----------



## daviess3

ah sorry snl!! Cant belive i forgot you!! Em so sorry hun, my 2nd mc if the baby was coming it would ofbeen 12th july an the next is septe,ber! I hate having all these dates!!! Just want one to stick! I think im building up to ov i am really bloated but neg on ic so will see what cbfm says tom! dtd tonight just incase! 
What hapenned to smile? is she pg or taking time out? An other Lisa an winston?? xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Smile4me hasn't been on here for a while, I think she was taking time out hun. Win still pops in every now and again, she is saving her last two clomid cycles until after the Summer. Lisaf had a baby boy a couple of months ago.


----------



## Anxiously

I'm still in the race too :)


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> 11am Just got my + OPK woohoo :happydance::happydance:
> we this morning when else should we ? friday morning? or thursday night late?

:wohoo: wishing you all the best hun! get your :sex: on!:happydance:


----------



## 35_Smiling

daviess3 said:


> Summer the 1st time I was preg I thought I wad put as no symptoms! An clomid had given me symptoms every month! The earliest I had bfp was 10dpo but that wad holding it up to light etc I think most people it shows up about 14dpo! But don't be disheartened so early, honestly most tests you cant use till after ur af is due! Good luck Hun x
> I'm cd14 got high on cbfm an neg ic so not yet for
> Me even though I did have twinges on my left side today! Hope I ov!! Really want to be preg this month ad then I would have the 12 week scan before my 30th birthday! This is my first month on clomid for 6 nearly 7 months! Had really really lots of watery cm does anyone else get this? Cd14? Can't remember!
> 
> Who's left on here girls mrphy, caz Lisa smile smiling wishing hoping anyone else?? Love an update girls xx

 
Thanks hun I am still hanging in month after month.....if i get pregnant again in January I am going to scream because that would be two years straight that I will be pregnant in the same month. Arggg it seems perhaps i get pregnant once a year instead of like other ladies who m/c gets pregnant a few times within the year sighhh....i am ususally upbeat but i guess i am growing tired of tty'ing...its drainging me.


----------



## snl41296

its ok davies much love :hugs: im doing IUI the begining of august. money issues thats why we had to wait this long. had to get a credit card to do it. my FS put me on clomid this cycle 100mg. I got my + OPK yesterday tested this morning and BRIGHT RED lines again :thumbup::winkwink: we :sex: yesterday morning and I feel tomorrow morning as well will cover my end :winkwink::thumbup: thats all with me. My CBFM is still at day 7 reading me as HIGH. thats why I like a back up plan - OPK's :winkwink: to really make sure. my chart looks pretty normal as well. time will tell now. I really have lost all hope of concieving on our own. wouldnt that be a shock if it happen this cycle :rofl: 18 months its been. oh and BTW its Me I ovulate every other month, give or take its crazy he said. Its like a crap shoot, If i ovulate I get a chance, my body he said doesnt always drops the egg. and DH sperm is normal not worried just 10% are slower.


----------



## winston83

Yeah Davies I'm still here lol read more than I post feels weird with so many if the girls I started with gone xx


----------



## winston83

Got a pos opk today and that's without clomid maybe this loosing weight has kick started my body into doing what it should hope you all have a great day xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well we didnt have sex last night gutted but it was only ones so back to it tonight been the gym feel really bloated again hope i get a + opk at weekend or tomorrow x x x


----------



## snl41296

:hi: girls I got a NICE AND DARK OPK at 6:30am i will have to take a picture. miss all u old girls as well. the new ones are nice as well =D


----------



## caz & bob

i have to snl we will be togeather woopp this cycle hun nice big + opk woopp x x x


----------



## Smile4me

I'M NOT GONE LADIES, I MISS YOU!!!!
I had to take a breather and just relax ya know!

How is everyone doing? I just had to stop thinking about it for a while and take some time off :)

Really do miss you guys.


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh it's great to hear from you Verna, we missed you too. Are you back on the crazy train yet? x


----------



## PineappleRock

I'm new to the thread! I have a question. I'm on my first month of Clomid, took 50mg CD2-6. 

Can Clomid cause false negatives on OPKs? I'm fairly positive I ovulated on Monday or Tuesday (got a nice temp rise yesterday) but I never got a positive or close to a positive OPK.


----------



## LadyDaisy

I'm not sure of the answer but I am on my second month of clomid days 5-9 on 50mg and I havent got a positive opk either, but my charts show temp rise. I asked my lady doc and she said to go by my chart. 

Trying for 19 months and opk's were always positive


----------



## cranberry987

I dont think they can cause false negs per say but it might be that you had a super fast surge and peaked between tests. I got Preg on a cycle which all sticks pointed towards non ovulation.


----------



## caz & bob

how are you doing cranberry how many week are you now hun x x x


----------



## cranberry987

All good thanks. 16w now and got my energy back. Scan is two weeks Monday so hope they can sex bubs! Oh and that all is well ofc but I'm sure it is.


----------



## pink mum

hello ladies how r u all


----------



## caz & bob

aw that's good hun you have energy no how you feel its terrible at first you will have put your scan pic on so i can have a peek ha x x x


----------



## snl41296

here girls are my DARK OPK! without flash 
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/july720112.jpg
with the flash 
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/july720114.jpg
mind you last one was 1pm no need to test anymore I know its REALLY DARK. going to :sex: tomorrow morning maybe tonight but i doubt tonight we did yesterday morning


----------



## laura_2010

wow really dark... mine was this cyle as well... my was dark and then sme-ish next day... sooo dunno wen I shud of ovulated? x


----------



## daviess3

Snl never give up hope hun, pleased you have a plan!! Ah winston u should b here Hun, u will have ur day congrats on weight loss fxd for u xx
Smile pleased ur doing well! 
Well I'm back in full swing ladies! Smiling fxd for a summer pg to bring u luck xx

I'm cd 15 still only got High on cbfm but bloated this afternoon just been to the loo an had massive amount of ewcm which had pinky brown tinge! Anyone else had this? I may have ov today? Just bd just to make sure lol!! Xx


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Snl never give up hope hun, pleased you have a plan!! Ah winston u should b here Hun, u will have ur day congrats on weight loss fxd for u xx
> Smile pleased ur doing well!
> Well I'm back in full swing ladies! Smiling fxd for a summer pg to bring u luck xx
> 
> I'm cd 15 still only got High on cbfm but bloated this afternoon just been to the loo an had massive amount of ewcm which had pinky brown tinge! Anyone else had this? I may have ov today? Just bd just to make sure lol!! Xx

the only thing cbfm is still HIGH fo rme. thats why i do both OPK's and cbfm.


----------



## daviess3

Have you ever had pinky browny ewcm? X


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Have you ever had pinky browny ewcm? X

nope never just egwhite the norm. go figure I only ovulate some times well drops the egg. lets hope this time I did ovulate and drop an egg :thumbup: and every other day worked! :thumbup:


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl one thing about you your opk's get very very dark wow! Good luck on this cycle hun.


----------



## daviess3

Hi smiling how u doing Hun? Snl I'm cd15 to!! Xx


----------



## Anxiously

Hey Davies, I've only had pinkish ewcm occasionally after BD, doc says could be my cervix being sensitive. Or when the BD got too exciting :)

CD12 scan tomorrow, Fx'd for nice big follies!


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Hi smiling how u doing Hun? Snl I'm cd15 to!! Xx

we are buddys :happydance:


----------



## snl41296

hey davies ho wmany days did you :sex: I did every other day i hope its ok. yesterday was my first + OPK and we :sex: in the morning. I want to again tonight/tomorrow morning im praying for tonight is a BUST but tomorrow morning I can


----------



## cj72

First day of first round of clomid today :happydance:!!!!


----------



## snl41296

cj72 said:


> First day of first round of clomid today :happydance:!!!!

good luck hun :happydance:


----------



## sadie

cj72 said:


> First day of first round of clomid today :happydance:!!!!

good luck! i was symptom free on my first cycle last month. just twinges. 4 dpo....


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well happy Friday wooppp i am going the gym last good work out today because i am o wooppp hope i catch that egg this month x x x


----------



## daviess3

Hi snl I did do every other day but did do cd14 and cd15! Obviously today is cd16 got a peak on cbfm!! Yay! Did get a pos on opk last nit to! I'm not temping but I think I ov yest! I had bloatedness!! That glob of yellowy ewcm it was massive sorry for tmi! Today my cervix feels low an hard so I think it was yesterday! Will do an opk this aft! May try to bd tonight just incase!! What was ur cbfm? Xx


----------



## Anxiously

cj72 said:


> First day of first round of clomid today :happydance:!!!!

All da best! My first round was symptom free too, but I had the most terrible headaches on my second round!


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Hi snl I did do every other day but did do cd14 and cd15! Obviously today is cd16 got a peak on cbfm!! Yay! Did get a pos on opk last nit to! I'm not temping but I think I ov yest! I had bloatedness!! That glob of yellowy ewcm it was massive sorry for tmi! Today my cervix feels low an hard so I think it was yesterday! Will do an opk this aft! May try to bd tonight just incase!! What was ur cbfm? Xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance: GOT MY PEAK THIS MORNING CD16 :happydance: we will :sex: today DH said. so we did do every other this week. I am temping as well u can check it out and see if u like :winkwink:


----------



## daviess3

Snl we got our peak same day how funny maybe its our time? i hope so i want my forever baby! Feel nervous about it all 3 mc in one year, so im going to try clexane when i get preg which is injecting myself everyday! Not going to like it but will do what i have to! I dont no whether to bed tonight or not i had sex twice in last two days an also looked after my hubby yest afternoon lol if you no what i mean!! lol so sperm count mayb to low right? x


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Snl we got our peak same day how funny maybe its our time? i hope so i want my forever baby! Feel nervous about it all 3 mc in one year, so im going to try clexane when i get preg which is injecting myself everyday! Not going to like it but will do what i have to! I dont no whether to bed tonight or not i had sex twice in last two days an also looked after my hubby yest afternoon lol if you no what i mean!! lol so sperm count mayb to low right? x

i think u maybe good sperm lives up to 5 days :thumbup: we :sex: Wed and then today. I wanted to this morning but we got up really late and our daughter was awake and nagging us to wake up this morning. so DH said we have to today right? i said yes NOT 1AM EITHER it will then be too late. so as soon as we are kid free i may jump him :winkwink: :rofl: but it may be when she is sleeping which is 7:30pm so we will do it then as well. I cant stress over it to be honest. august 5th we do IUI so its not to far away but i would love for it to happen on our own after 18 months of trying. would be my dream come true to be honest. all these girls I know are PG with there 2nd and 3rd here I am still waiting. I am sure u know what I mean. i think the shots would be a good idea for u even though I would hate it too but we do what we can to keep that baby inside us


----------



## PineappleRock

LadyDaisy said:


> I'm not sure of the answer but I am on my second month of clomid days 5-9 on 50mg and I havent got a positive opk either, but my charts show temp rise. I asked my lady doc and she said to go by my chart.
> 
> Trying for 19 months and opk's were always positive


Thanks. I always got them before Clomid when I ovulated and they were positive for about 2 days so I thought it was weird that I missed it. Turns out they weren't positive because I hadn't ovulated yet, I got my positive this morning LOL. I didn't test yesterday because I thought I had already ovulated so I don't know if the surge started yesterday or not. 



cranberry987 said:


> I dont think they can cause false negs per say but it might be that you had a super fast surge and peaked between tests. I got Preg on a cycle which all sticks pointed towards non ovulation.

Thanks, that does seem more likely that the OPKs being false negative. Turns out I didn't ovulate yet, as I got a positive this morning so now it's time to convince the DH to not go to work (he works away). I hope we have our bases covered, we have been able to BD at least every other day since CD7 which is amazing considering how much he is gone. If he goes back to work tonight I know when he gets back it will be too late so I'm going to try to hold him prisoner.


----------



## Smile4me

SNL and Davies ladies, I am not doing OPKs as I know when I ovulate but I am ovulating right now too.... Its pretty much the same every month, I'm on cd 14 so YAY for ovulating...

OK I am just ooooooooo eeever so just blah!!! I'm not pissed or unhappy or upset I'm a bag of mixed emotions right now.... 
One of the ladies I work with she just became a grandma, I would put her at maybe 40? I'm not so good with ages but anyway apparently her daughter had a child at 17 or something anyway, she just comes bursting into my cube and says "did you hear about my firecracker over Fourth of July weekend"? Now she knows how long and how hard I have been ttc and the miscarriage and the twins and everything since I have been here for nine years... but she proceeds to tell me that she is on heart medicine, bc pills, and she found out on Fourth of July that she is SIX MONTHS PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!! Again I am not upset that she told me of course but how fair is that ... I mean seriously! 
I'm a firm believer in everything happens for a reason and I could NEVER be upset with anyone for expecting but she isn't even trying and shes on bc pills????WTF??????
Oh and I am going to my SIL's babyshower next weekend Thank God I will be over the ovulation pains by then otherwise I would be miserable.

I'm sorry but I had to just let all that out :)


----------



## cj72

Anxiously said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> First day of first round of clomid today :happydance:!!!!
> 
> All da best! My first round was symptom free too, but I had the most terrible headaches on my second round!Click to expand...

No headaches or anything today and I'm in a GREAT mood...Please lord, let it always be this way! Baby dust to you all!


----------



## daviess3

Smile oh hun some people are so bloody insensitive xx I no what u mean pg people everywhere an im always pleased but it does make u jealous when there not trying or bothered!!! Chin up chick me u an snl are gonna get our bfps in 12days!!! PMA!!! xxx


----------



## snl41296

so its 7:30 and didnt :sex: yet I just hope I didnt miss it :nope: but it was a busy day 2 kids , park and now they are both sleeping :thumbup: and i hope to get some soon and not too late. 5:30 it was still dark as ever. so thats a plus right


----------



## 35_Smiling

daviess3 said:


> Hi smiling how u doing Hun? Snl I'm cd15 to!! Xx

hi daviess3 i am not doing really good these days...been crying and feeling really down and lords knows why...my cycle should start sunday so i am guessing i am getting the chemical change thing now sure what you call it " PMS " :cry: i don't know...i will see you guys perhaps Monday in hope i feel better by then...sorry all just not feelin me right now:cry:


----------



## Anxiously

Hi girls, I'm getting excited again - cleared HSG and had my scan which showed 2 19mm follies on the left, and 1 16mm on the right. Looks like my ovaries are taking turns in doing their work (right one was dominant last cycle).

IUI on Mon morning! Here we go again! :)


----------



## daviess3

Anxiously good luck for iui hun, smiling come on hun ur normally so positive! Kick that pms to the kerb! Just think a new cycle starting means a new month of trying? Look at all the positive things u have in ur life sweetie an focus on those, I no it's hard sometimes an our hormones are all over place babies clomid pms!! It's quite reasonable to have few off days am not feel 100%. just have a bit of u time xx
Snl we didn't dtd last night either! My stomach was actually hurting so I'm not sure if I could of! My hubby isn't aware when I ov I prefer to just no myself or I feel like the pressure can b to much for him! We also had his children last night so by the time they were fed bathed an ready fit bed so was we! 
I dtd on cd15 so I reckon were covered? I think my egg released last night about midnight coz I was in agony! 
I woke up this morn at 630am desperate for a wee didn't get up until 730am! To lazy for my own good! But now I have stomach cramps! I'm going to try to dtd this morn to catch the egg after it's been released u never no! Xx


----------



## Jennilou11

Hi all, I'm new but reading all your posts makes me feel sooo much better. 
I've just finished my fourth round of clomid. Had my final trigger shot and going by my past three cycles my period always appears 15dpo. I'm now on day 17dpo and no sign of AF! I've taken two tests, yesterday afternoon and an hr ago but both were BFN &#58382;. HOWEVER.. there was a very very very faint vertical line in the positive area. I'm not holding my breath as think I'm "trying" too hard to see a positive line &#58371;. Anyone else had a similar problem? I'm driving myself nuts! Any comments would be greatly received! Ps. I have "unexplained infertility" xx. Baby dust to all &#58392;


----------



## Jennilou11

Oops, hope that didn't read wrong! I meant reading all posts makes me feel better as in not alone and at last feel I can talk to someone who truly understands!! &#57430;


----------



## cranberry987

Hope they turn darker:)


----------



## laura_2010

I took his temp this morn not with fmu and got this.... phone not the best at tking piccys.... :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0194.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Anxiously

Laura I see a line! Could it be...? ;)


----------



## daviess3

Laura looks like a line to me hun congrats xxx


----------



## baby.wishing

:hi: ladies laura i see the line hun congrats x x AFM ff is saying im 11dpo today if i o on cd13 so i did test this morning and BFN! so im not holding out much hope this cycle just waiting now for :witch: to show her face to get on with next cycle x x


----------



## laura_2010

I jst took this with boots own... :thumbup: but dnt you have to becareful ith blue dyes?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0196.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## baby.wishing

they do say to be careful with blue dyes hun because of evaps but thats definitely a :bfp: hun h&h 9 months x x


----------



## SummerLily

congratulations laura ! :happydance: x


----------



## jenny25

Hi guys do you mind if i join ? I've just been given the go ahead for clomid yesterday by my fertility consultant Dr Sathanandan :D xxx


----------



## Jennilou11

Many congrats Laura!!


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Jenny... FX for you.. :hugs:


----------



## Anxiously

So so happy for you Laura!


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks Im shocked Iv been testing since 7dpo lol... and only this morn Have I got bfp... Im still gonna wait till mon as AF will be due then il do a digi :haha:


----------



## Anxiously

Hi Jenny welcome! I've been getting lots of support from the lovely ladies here since I started Clomid in early June. I'm sure you'll find the same too!


----------



## jenny25

thank you guys im still taking it in that we are getting help im so excited my DH found out his swimmers were ok not great and i have pcos and antiphospholipid syndrome so we seem to get quiet a boost from the good news i have a couple of questions if someone can help ?

they said id get an injection in my arm on cd12 when they scanned me do you know what the injection is ?

if my DH has just ok swimmers what advice would you give for dtd while on clomid ? xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been food shopping came back had :sex: going chines for tea x x x


----------



## Anxiously

Hi Jenny, I think the injection is the HCG trigger that will stimulate your follicles to rupture and release the eggs. They will only give you that shot if your CD12 scan shows mature follicles (usually 18mm or more). Ovulation should occur within 24-36 hours, so you'll need to start BD'ing away.

Don't have much advice on BD for poor swimmers though. My DH's morphology is not ideal, and my cervix is curved. I also suspect that I have hostile CM though I've never had that tested. That's why I've always paired my Clomid cycles with IUI to have all bases covered.


----------



## sadie

Congrats, Laura!

I have a question ... anyone else have lots of cramps/twinges long after you stopped taking clomid pills? i felt like af was coming today, 5dpo and have had twinges here and there more than once a day since i started taking clomid. 

Thanks!


----------



## SummerLily

hi sadie , 

yes i had the same thing ! im now on 13dpo and have had them majorly today just like af has turned up but theres nothing but alot of white lotion like cm !! not sure what it is but im not being monitored?? are you ? x


----------



## jenny25

Thank you anxiously the info was fab :D we were told that DH could take antioxidants the ones that disolve in water at night and wellman conception to help increase the results of dh sample is in my journal on the front page :D xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

hi ladies okay i think i know why i have been feeling a bit down..I am not sure if you can see this....




I went walking this morning and I felt not myself and vomited..i had to stop my walk and head home...I purchase a first response on my way to my husbands office.

When i saw what I saw I told my husband right away and burst into tears crying Nooo I don't want to be I am soo scared...OMG and I am really is becasue we already loss two. 

I will let you know more in days to come..... :af: is due tomorrow....


----------



## caz & bob

wooopp 35 x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

I see it 35smiling!!!!! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## SummerLily

congratulations 35!!! :) theres loads of BFPs this week! :happydance: x


----------



## caz & bob

hope all the rest of us get awers x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Me too Caz x


----------



## kermy79

35 i see it oo, congrats i keep my fingers crossed for u hun, i wish u a h, h and sticky 9 months


----------



## daviess3

Omg smiling!!!!! Wow so pleased for you Hun! Listen I had my 3rd mc in march an I so get how u feel I don't think I will actually ever believe that I'm pregnant an going to keep the baby ever! But there comes a time when u have to relax chill out an let what's meant to be happen no amount of worrying not eating certain things not sleeping a right way or anything else will change hun, I really think you need to take charge of the situation be positive and think positive! Do everything your supposed to take ur folic acid I would take low dose aspirin to, the recurrent mc specialist says they recommend that to everyone, an just try to enjoy it! 
Trust me I no I really do how hard that is an I will be in same boat as u when I get pg next but every baby deserves a chance? Xx


----------



## cj72

Anxiously said:


> Hi Jenny, I think the injection is the HCG trigger that will stimulate your follicles to rupture and release the eggs. They will only give you that shot if your CD12 scan shows mature follicles (usually 18mm or more). Ovulation should occur within 24-36 hours, so you'll need to start BD'ing away.
> 
> Don't have much advice on BD for poor swimmers though. My DH's morphology is not ideal, and my cervix is curved. I also suspect that I have hostile CM though I've never had that tested. That's why I've always paired my Clomid cycles with IUI to have all bases covered.


How much is an IUI?


----------



## snl41296

cj72 said:


> Anxiously said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jenny, I think the injection is the HCG trigger that will stimulate your follicles to rupture and release the eggs. They will only give you that shot if your CD12 scan shows mature follicles (usually 18mm or more). Ovulation should occur within 24-36 hours, so you'll need to start BD'ing away.
> 
> Don't have much advice on BD for poor swimmers though. My DH's morphology is not ideal, and my cervix is curved. I also suspect that I have hostile CM though I've never had that tested. That's why I've always paired my Clomid cycles with IUI to have all bases covered.
> 
> 
> How much is an IUI?Click to expand...

here in new york its $1050


----------



## cj72

Congrats to you ladies with BFP's so excited for you!!!


----------



## Anxiously

Congrats 35! This seems to be a good month for those :bfp:! Keep them coming please!

CJ, here in Singapore an IUI is quite affordable. I spent USD 320 on it the last round.


----------



## snl41296

2ww starts Tomorrow for me :af::af::af:


----------



## PineappleRock

snl41296 said:


> 2ww starts Tomorrow for me :af::af::af:

I just started my 2ww (my first Clomid 2ww!) I hope AF stays away for all of us!!!


----------



## Anxiously

snl41296 said:


> 2ww starts Tomorrow for me :af::af::af:

Me too!


----------



## beanhunter

And me today!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls relaxing day today for me ff put me 3 dpo wooppp stay away :af: going to keep my self busy and not think to much about it x x x


----------



## jenny25

hey girls :D happy sunday day of rest :D xxx


----------



## beanhunter

Congrats Laura and 35!
Wonder if you ladies can shed any light on what's going on. Cd15 today, o was cd14 last cycle. Was staying with my sister last night and forgot my thermometer so used hers at 7am and got 36.2, same as day before. Checked again at 10 after going back to sleep and was 36.6. Got back to my house and thought I should check with mine and was 36.3. Am now in such a pickle and don't know which one to count an whether I've o or not. Should we bd again tonight (done cd8,9,11,13 and 14)? My oh starts nights tomorrow so though we could manage in the week it's a bit of a struggle. I'm so confused - all help appreciated!


----------



## 35_Smiling

okay ladies here it is:



Also, here is what has happen with this cycle:

CD 1 ~ June 10, 2011 - ( Brown discharge later in the day Heavy Menses )
CD 2 ~ June 11, 2011 - ( Heavy Menses )
CD 3 ~ June 12, 2011 - ( Heavy Menses )
CD 9 ~ June 18, 2011 - ( :sex: )
CD 12 ~ June 21, 2011 - ( :sex: )
CD 14 ~ June 23, 2011 - ( positive opk and did some :sex: )
CD 15 ~ June 24, 2011 - ( VERY DARK positive opk and did some more :sex:, also, ovulation pain and backache)
CD 16; DPO 1 ~ June 25, 2011 - ( :sex:, also ovulation pain )
CD 19; DPO 4 ~ June 28, 2011 - ( :sex:, also tender breast and backache)
CD 20; DPO 5 ~ June 29, 2011 - ( backache)
CD 22; DPO 7 ~ July 1, 2011 - ( :sex: )
CD 27; DPO 12 ~ July 6, 2011 - ( backache )
CD 29; DPO 14 ~ July 8, 2011 - ( :sex:, but also some dizziness, cramps and more backache)
CD 30; DPO 15 ~ July 9, 2011 - ( First Response VERY VERY LIGHT :bfp: )
CD 31; DPO 16 ~ July 10, 2011 - ( Digital Clearblue 1-2 wks Pregnant :bfp: )


----------



## laura_2010

Big gratz!! Im gonna do one maybe weds :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

woooppp 35 nice hpt there hun hope it a nice sticky bean x x x


----------



## snl41296

congrats Chrystie <3 love u tons will keep u in my prayers with everything <3 this is your time baby


----------



## nikki79

Hello Ladies,

My doctor has finally given my 3 months supply of clomid, it was a bit of a fight as my BMi is 32-33. He has told me not to take it till my bmi is 30 or under. I said to my husband i feel like an alcoholic that has been given a crate of wine but been told i can't drink it.

I;m only on cd12 this month so have to wait till next cycle anyway and they are doing a follicle scan on the first month so not a guarantee i'll be able to take it next month.

Did anyone here wait till their bmi was under 30 after being prescribe clomid and do you think it would really make a difference if i did lose 15lb before i started it?

Nikki


----------



## cranberry987

I went private and took mine when I was 35 bmi. A few lbs won't make a difference but it might mean they don't scan you and I'd say it would be a nightmare to diet while in clomid. In theory larger women need stronger doses, but there's not much difference between 32 and 30 bmi. So I reckon if you're not fussed about scans then do it. But the scans might mean they can up your dose if you're not reacting, they might give you a trigger shot. Or call em and see if you can persuade them! Say baby would be due on some important date if you got Preg next cycle so it would mean so much to you and blah blah. Or some other fanciful lie :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just been matalan with oh mum why she got some holiday bits been the gym done light exercise been round the field with me dogs now chilling before i do tea 4dpo x x x


----------



## snl41296

morning girls I am now 3DPO this is do or die time. 2WW and if it doesn't happen then first day of AF I call and we start the process of IUI woohoo! blood work sono's and then IUI aug 7th/8th around... very excited.


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning Ladies, Huge congrats to you 35 hun that is AWESOME and Laura!!!!

cd17 and we did not dtd yesterday but we did 11, 13, and 14 so hopefully that will do the trick, plan on dtd tonight through Wed. :) 

My SIL's babyshower is this upcoming weekend, my dd's and I went shopping for it yesterday, we bought loads of stuff fo rher and the whole time my beautiful dd kept asking me if I was OK? If I was going to be OK on Sunday :) they are the sweetest!

Wow ladies, let's keep up the trend, we have to get our BFP's!!!!!!!


----------



## sadie

SummerLily said:


> hi sadie ,
> 
> yes i had the same thing ! im now on 13dpo and have had them majorly today just like af has turned up but theres nothing but alot of white lotion like cm !! not sure what it is but im not being monitored?? are you ? x


totally like af. and at times, like an ovary is ripening. today i am 7dpo. good luck! have u tested yet?


----------



## Jennilou11

Many congrats to you 35!!!

Well ladies, I'm feeling a little deflated now. Still no real show of AF and I'm now 19dpo -3 X BFN but today getting lots of brown discharge so I'm guessing the witch is on her way v. soon. Still can't work my cycle out. Fourth time with Clomid and trigger shot and AF always appears 15dpo??? Unfortunately that was my last round of Clomid. I have been told to take a 2 month break (wished I knew that back in May when we decided to wait a couple of months before trying our last Clomid round!) Oh well, just wish she'd rear her ugly head now so I can begin starting again!! Roll on end of August for next RE appointment!! xx


----------



## sadie

no monitoring! i forgot to add that!


----------



## laura_2010

Hi wud u say id need, progestrone tabs. Cuz my lvls were low before bfp? Cuz. i did tk clomid x


----------



## cranberry987

Ask your dr. Generally tho progesterone is low because of/causing anovulation.


----------



## caz & bob

well i have got bad af cramps and backache never get this only couple of days before i see af only 4dpo x x x


----------



## redberry

Congratulations 35 and Laura! I'm away for just a few days and I miss two BFPs! So exciting! Hope they're sticky beans!. Sprinkle some our way please!


----------



## redberry

Oops. I meant 'sprinkle some :dust: our way please'. Pressed the wrong button in my excitement!


----------



## mrphyemma

I missed Laura's BFP too. Huge Congrats Laura!!! x


----------



## Danielle_jone

Congrats with the bfp ladies! Cd 14 here so there is lots of bd'ing going on in this house ;)


----------



## 35_Smiling

Jennilou11: :hi::wave: hello newbee and welcome! Good luck with this cycle!

Laura_2010: :yippee: :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR :bfp:

Caz, Mrphyemma, SummerLily, kermy79, cj72, Anxiously, beanhunter, redberry, Danielle_jone thank you ladies! You all next!!

Davuess3: thank you so much davies. :hugs: I still cant believe it really. I dont want to get my hopes up too fast yet. Once I get the scan done and to make sure its in the right place then I will be happy. 

Lisa! Thank you so much hun :hugs: 

Nikki79, good luck hun wish you all the best! :dust:


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> Jennilou11: :hi::wave: hello newbee and welcome! Good luck with this cycle!
> 
> Laura_2010: :yippee: :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR :bfp:
> 
> Caz, Mrphyemma, SummerLily, kermy79, cj72, Anxiously, beanhunter, redberry, Danielle_jone thank you ladies! You all next!!
> 
> Davuess3: thank you so much davies. :hugs: I still cant believe it really. I dont want to get my hopes up too fast yet. Once I get the scan done and to make sure its in the right place then I will be happy.
> 
> Lisa! Thank you so much hun :hugs:
> 
> Nikki79, good luck hun wish you all the best! :dust:

jeeze about time LOL where the hell were u all dam day I have been pacing back and forth.


----------



## winston83

Congratulations 35 that's awesome this is your time this time u deserve it sooo much hope your scan shows everything is where it should be xx 
Congratulations to Laura aswell have a happy n healthy 9 mnths xx
Hiya to the rest of the gang who is next to test ?? Xx


----------



## laura_2010

Thanks all... :thumbup:


----------



## daviess3

congrats Laura keeping my fingers crossed for u 35smiling xx
im 3dpo!!! no testing for me for a week!!! xx


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaages away from testing, haven't even ovulated, I'm only Cd11. This ride is getting boring now, I wanna get off!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: woke up i feel like shit feel ruff i haven't had a drink hope i Sweet it out at the gym 5dpo wooppp x x x


----------



## sadie

congrats again laura and i missed yours 35! i wish you both well!


----------



## Dazed

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me gate crashing but this is my first cycle on clomid and was wondering if its normal for cramps to start right after ovulation? They aren't bad, but more so than a non-medicated cycle.

Thanks :flower:


----------



## laura_2010

I had cramping before and after ovulation and really hurt and I got my bfp first cycle FX x


----------



## cj72

35, I'm crossing my fingers that all is where it should be :) I just finished my first round of clomid yesterday and just playing the waiting game until i can start opk'ing- when should I start? I usually O areound CD13. 

So happy for all of you ladies with your BFP's!!! I know that soon the rest of us will follow!!!


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Laura! I wish I could only be so lucky. Congrats and a H&H 9months!


----------



## Anxiously

Dazed said:


> Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me gate crashing but this is my first cycle on clomid and was wondering if its normal for cramps to start right after ovulation? They aren't bad, but more so than a non-medicated cycle.
> 
> Thanks :flower:

Hi Dazed, I've never had O cramps before, until my 2nd clomid cycle. I had cramps in the afternoon, O'd in the wee hours, and the cramps continued well into the next afternoon. My doc said the pre-O cramps is caused by the distension of the follicles that are getting ready to rupture, and the cramps after could be caused by the rupture itself.


----------



## beanhunter

Hi all
Had awful pains yesterday but as temp has finally gone up -cd17 today, think they were o pains. They were awful, I was actually in tears. We bd cd11,13,14 and 15 but not yesterday - do you think I'll be ok? Chart is in my signature. 
Had pains both sides, really severe and never had anything like it. Is it normal to have pains both sides?


----------



## snl41296

my chart is looking pretty good as of now. 4DPO but i have a long time for it to drop. it drops 13/14dpo


----------



## Anxiously

Beanhunter, pain on both sides may mean that you have mature follicles at both ovaries that are about to rupture. I had cramps on the right side last cycle, because I had only 2 mature follicles there. This cycle, I got the exact opposite. 

Sorry about the awful pains tho :(


----------



## daviess3

Charts looking good babe, fxd for this month!! Dazed i had cramps this month 2days before ov and 1dpo very bloated to didnt even want to dtd but needs must!! It actually hurt to bd! But hopefully will all be worth it! Welcome an goodluck xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Well the fs sent me to do another bbt test tomorrow. Today i started spotting red. Chemical Pregnancy??:shrug: perhaps...its all good...I guess it was short lived..:growlmad:..:dohh: time will tell right...


----------



## laura_2010

I had lil spotting yesterday pink-ish ans was checked and soo far eveyhting today has been ok... FX for you... Im gonna book in 2mro for bloods :thumbup:


----------



## beanhunter

Fingers crossed for you 35 and Laura.


----------



## redberry

Mine are crossed for you both too! :hugs:


----------



## PineappleRock

I hope everything is okay with both of you, sending lots of prayers your way!


----------



## mrphyemma

Everything crossed for you guys. Lots of love. x


----------



## daviess3

An me fxd for you both, could be old blood, ask for some progesterone supposittries I was on cyclogest, if your spotting it could mean your progesterone levels are low so when you do ur hcg levels get them to test ur blood for prog at same time good luck an lots of love xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

laura_2010 said:


> I had lil spotting yesterday pink-ish ans was checked and soo far eveyhting today has been ok... FX for you... Im gonna book in 2mro for bloods :thumbup:

mine is red now...sighh:growlmad:


----------



## laura_2010

:hugs: to you hun, can you not go to a epu and get checked?? Mine went and now white cm... xx


----------



## cj72

35- can the dr check for a heartbeat? Prayers going out to you and Laura.:hugs:


----------



## daviess3

35_Smiling said:


> laura_2010 said:
> 
> 
> I had lil spotting yesterday pink-ish ans was checked and soo far eveyhting today has been ok... FX for you... Im gonna book in 2mro for bloods :thumbup:
> 
> mine is red now...sighh:growlmad:Click to expand...

Hugs xxxxxxx xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

well not having :sex: tonight don't feel up to it 35 big big :hugs: :flower: x x x


----------



## DrMunchy

Hi, I've just been put on Clomid as pretty much a last resort - I have a blocked tube, and other problems, and I've been rejected for NHS funded IVF (because of my age believe it or not - 35). 

One thing that has given me some hope though: in 3 years of trying I have never once had a positive OPK (LH) test, although day 21 progesterone tests imply that I have been ovulating. But I got a lovely strong larger-than-control band on the stick yesterday! I've had cramps all afternoon, which I wonder might be to do with ovulation, but I think they're mostly on the blocked tube side, so I guess this won't be my lucky month after all. 

Has anyone else had this experience, with no LH, then suddenly a good LH band with Clomid?


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> laura_2010 said:
> 
> 
> I had lil spotting yesterday pink-ish ans was checked and soo far eveyhting today has been ok... FX for you... Im gonna book in 2mro for bloods :thumbup:
> 
> mine is red now...sighh:growlmad:Click to expand...

:hug: :hug: so frustrating for u


----------



## winston83

Big hugs girls will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you lots of love xxxx


----------



## Jennilou11

My fingers and toes are crossed for both of you! :flower:


----------



## laura_2010

lil update - No spotting since... Doc sed it could of been as it was the day I missed AF... so not much to worry about and its been gone now for couple of days :thumbup: Im trying to take my mind of things and keep my self bussy.. I did read tho alot of ladies have red blood and still carry healthy babies Hun... :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Anxiously

Laura what a relief! FX'd for u for the next 9 mths!

35_smiling, how are u doing hun?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well been the gym came back made a sandwich for dinner a tuner and onion one may fav well couldn't eat it it knocked me sick so had to make a cheese one hope its a nice bfp coming my way 6dpo x x x


----------



## redberry

DrMunchy said:


> Hi, I've just been put on Clomid as pretty much a last resort - I have a blocked tube, and other problems, and I've been rejected for NHS funded IVF (because of my age believe it or not - 35).
> 
> One thing that has given me some hope though: in 3 years of trying I have never once had a positive OPK (LH) test, although day 21 progesterone tests imply that I have been ovulating. But I got a lovely strong larger-than-control band on the stick yesterday! I've had cramps all afternoon, which I wonder might be to do with ovulation, but I think they're mostly on the blocked tube side, so I guess this won't be my lucky month after all.
> 
> Has anyone else had this experience, with no LH, then suddenly a good LH band with Clomid?

Welcome to the club! How frustrating about the IVF refusal. Do you know if that's the case for all women over 35? The positive OPK sounds good though! I've only used them a couple of times, and only once for a whole cycle, so I can't help you I'm afraid. Hope someone else can. x


----------



## cranberry987

I never had a +ve opk, but i didnt have any on clomid either!


----------



## snl41296

morning all :hi: just checking in on you all... I am ok. next 2 weeks are busy for me with kids. besides my daughter (4) i have my 3 nieces (3) (1) and 15 then next week I have my godchildren (13) and (16) my poor DH has lots of woman around him for the next 2 weeks :rofl:


----------



## PineappleRock

I hope everyone is doing well. I just read something on Clomid causing miscarriages and now I'm freaking out. I don't know if I can handle another loss. 

Does anyone know of anything to prevent ovarian cysts from forming other than drinking a lot of water? I have some pain on both sides that feels like my ovaries this morning, but maybe it's because I haven't been awake that long, and when I woke up my bladder was really full and I guess I was holding it for a long time while I was asleep.


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Im not sure on any specific research which shows that clomid causes mc but I know that if you googled anything youd come up with scare stories. Here's a link I found saying it doesn't cause mc https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-193422/Can-Clomid-cause-miscarriage.html


----------



## PineappleRock

cranberry987 said:


> Hi
> 
> Im not sure on any specific research which shows that clomid causes mc but I know that if you googled anything youd come up with scare stories. Here's a link I found saying it doesn't cause mc https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-193422/Can-Clomid-cause-miscarriage.html

thank you, that's what I needed to read right now :)


----------



## lauraclili

Hi everyone, 

Just wanted to let you all know that I got my BFP at long last! First sign of it was on Saturday but I've had a pos every test since then. 

xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

lauraclili said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that I got my BFP at long last! First sign of it was on Saturday but I've had a pos every test since then.
> 
> xx

 
:yipee: i am so happy for you! Congratulations to you both.:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Anxiously said:


> Laura what a relief! FX'd for u for the next 9 mths!
> 
> 35_smiling, how are u doing hun?

 
i am feeling okay i guess. I was getting down but i am trying to keep my faith on and not get into a depression about losing this bfp. I am sure i it's not a pregnancy now. red bleeding for two days is a sure thing...but took another hcg blood test to see if they go up or down from Mondays blood work. But really...i think i am back on the wagon with the ttc train again.


----------



## 35_Smiling

cj72 said:


> 35- can the dr check for a heartbeat? Prayers going out to you and Laura.:hugs:

 
not sure about that. just had a second blood work done we will see if the hcg is gone up or down but i am sure i am out. the bleeding was red and it was a lot but not as much as a regular cycle. time will tell....


----------



## caz & bob

lauraclili congrats hun :yipee: x x x


----------



## caz & bob

35 so sorry hun big big :hugs: :flower: x x x


----------



## 35_Smiling

caz & bob said:


> 35 so sorry hun big big :hugs: :flower: x x x

thanks hun. :hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations lauraclili!! Fab news hun x

35_smiling, I'm keeping the faith here and hoping you are wrong. x


----------



## cj72

35_Smiling said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> 35- can the dr check for a heartbeat? Prayers going out to you and Laura.:hugs:
> 
> 
> not sure about that. just had a second blood work done we will see if the hcg is gone up or down but i am sure i am out. the bleeding was red and it was a lot but not as much as a regular cycle. time will tell....Click to expand...

Don't count yourself out yet 35. I had bad red bleeding with my last pregnancy and passed a clot- thought I'd lost my precious baby and she's sitting beside me right now. 10 years old and beautiful. (and eating all my M&M's!!!):hugs:


----------



## snl41296

lauraclili said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that I got my BFP at long last! First sign of it was on Saturday but I've had a pos every test since then.
> 
> xx

congrats happy and healthy 9 months :cloud9:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well just got back from my sons leaver assembly never cried so much in my life very sad so proud of him weather her is nice so going for a wake after dinner with the dogs x x x


----------



## redberry

lauraclili said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that I got my BFP at long last! First sign of it was on Saturday but I've had a pos every test since then.
> 
> xx

Congratulations! Great news! All these BFPs are giving me hope!


----------



## Anxiously

lauraclili said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> just wanted to let you all know that i got my bfp at long last! First sign of it was on saturday but i've had a pos every test since then.
> 
> Xx

congrats!


----------



## Danielle_jone

congrats lauracili and fingers x'd for laura and 35!!! XO


----------



## TorriLee

congrats lauracili!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

cj72 said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> 35- can the dr check for a heartbeat? Prayers going out to you and Laura.:hugs:
> 
> 
> not sure about that. just had a second blood work done we will see if the hcg is gone up or down but i am sure i am out. the bleeding was red and it was a lot but not as much as a regular cycle. time will tell....Click to expand...
> 
> Don't count yourself out yet 35. I had bad red bleeding with my last pregnancy and passed a clot- thought I'd lost my precious baby and she's sitting beside me right now. 10 years old and beautiful. (and eating all my M&M's!!!):hugs:Click to expand...

 
Thanks hun but yah i am out. just got a call and Monday's bbt was 4.2 and Wendesdays bbt is 2.1. so :bfn: for me.

BUT thanks everyone it's a roler coaster but i am doing okay. The want to do an Utrasound to make sure its not in my tubes or anything becasue it my history.:hugs:


----------



## beanhunter

Can I ask yet another question? 

I'm 3dpo today I think and not good. Temps are up but I have lot of pain again. Hoping I'll be seen in the emergency gynae clinic tomorrow. I'm scared as I've had to have emergency surgery in the past for cysts and hoping I'm just overreacting. Pain isn't super bad, just annoying.


----------



## laura_2010

Before I got my bfp on clomid I got bad ovulation pain :dohh: and had the darkest pos opk eva!! and high temp frm ovulation... xx


----------



## cj72

Oh 35- my heart goes out to you hunny. Sending out hugs to you!:hugs:


----------



## snl41296

I am OVER THE MOON today I got my blood work done and my FS called me and said the clomid 100mg worked!!!!!!!!! AND I OVULATED... my progestrone levels were 14!! they said 1 WEEK FROM TODAY I CAN GET A BLOOD TEST to see if I am PG!!!


----------



## redberry

35 - So sorry to hear that. Wish I could do something to help.

snl - Fantastic news! Fingers crossed...

:hugs: to you both. x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl happy friday wooppp snl great news hun fx bfp this month well afm been the gym took dogs out picked my son up from funday at school weather her was lovely before now dull x x x


----------



## Anxiously

35, :hug:


----------



## beanhunter

Snl - good news. Fingers crossed for you. 
35 - I'm so sorry to hear your news. 


I've also had bad news today. I went to the emergency clinic as I was getting loads of right sided pain. I've got a 6cm cyst that I've bled into. Hopefully it will go on it's own but there's a significant chance my ovary will twist on the cyst. If it does my pain will get worse suddenly and I'll need surgery. My ovary would likely die. 
Frustratingly I've good good follicles on the left but the cyst makes it too painful and dangerous to bd so we can't. 
I have to have another scan in 4 weeks to see if it's any better and no more clomid for the time being. Feeling like it's never going o happen for us, this was my nightmare thing after having cysts previously.


----------



## daviess3

Snl so excited for you sweetie!!! 
35 thinking of you xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@35, I am so sorry hun...:hugs: :hugs:

@SNL, Thats great news, I hope you get your BFP soon!!! Good luck and baby dust to you hun..:dust: :dust:

As for me... I started my first cycle of Clomid today, starting today from CD 5 through 9, hopefully I wont be a hormonal raging bitch....:blush: LOL....Wish me luck girls....:winkwink:


----------



## lolageorgia

Hi lovely ladies!!
Just a quick question if anyone can help...
Have started clomid/provera but I know that PCOS cn cause false OPK results...how will I know when I will ovulate? am charting BBT but I will only find out if too late :wacko:
x


----------



## redberry

Beanhunter - so sorry to hear your news. I hope the cyst goes away quickly and by itself, so you can get back to :sex:

Lolageorgia - I have the same problem. I think you just have to :sex: at least every other day!


----------



## sadie

Im sorry to hear the not so good news. .

Im going to bed. it is 1:30 am. Ive gone to the bathroom and it seems as af is coming 4 days early!?! First time ever in my life. Might this be due to my first cycle of clomid?? I have had a lot of cramping all cycle, but also had a lot of positive symptoms.... 4 days early?? Never have i had this happen. Ok so tmrw would be 3 days early. In any case, i have never been early in my life.


----------



## Aliciatm

I'm joining next cycle if that's okay :/


----------



## cranberry987

Sadie - clomid often shortens your cycle so don't worry about it

And beanhunter, sorry about the cyst. Hope it doesn't cause additional problems :(


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i got a tesco cheapey do you think i should test in a min or wait till Monday or Tuesday 9dpo and i a have held my wee for 3 hours weather her is shit so just chilling all day x x x


----------



## snl41296

morning girls :hi: my chart looks ok. nothing really to tell. Just waiting till next friday to get my HSG blood work drawn. I am not going to test no need to when I am going for blood work. hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Quaver

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls i got a tesco cheapey do you think i should test in a min or wait till Monday or Tuesday 9dpo and i a have held my wee for 3 hours weather her is shit so just chilling all day x x x

How about tomorrow morning FMU?:flower: (That's unless you've done it already:haha:)


----------



## caz & bob

going to wait now hun x x x


----------



## wannabeprego

Good morning girls. I just completed my first day of clomid yesterday and...... Ugghhh, girls that clomid is ruff. :sick:1 day of taking it and it felt like a bad hangover. I can handle all of the symptoms except for the naseau. I didnt throw up or anything but it was annoying and unpleasent. I took it at 3pm yesterday, and tonight I am going to take it much later so I can sleep through the symptoms...ugghhh... I just hope it is worth it and I get my BFP. 

I was dizzy too, headache, and feels like i am coming down with the flu. Did any of you other girls get naseaus well taking your clomid?? What were your symptoms, please share them with me!!!!


----------



## sadie

I just had lots of twinges and cramping. Cranberry just told me it often shortens your cycle, so it seems af is coming early for me.... Or wishful thinking what i saw was implantation bleeding. Prob not, tho!!

Next cycle of clomid will start soon, i suppose!


----------



## sadie

snl41296 said:


> morning girls :hi: my chart looks ok. nothing really to tell. Just waiting till next friday to get my HSG blood work drawn. I am not going to test no need to when I am going for blood work. hope everyone has a great weekend

Makes sens to wait and save your money and the test!


----------



## TorriLee

wannabeprego said:


> Good morning girls. I just completed my first day of clomid yesterday and...... Ugghhh, girls that clomid is ruff. :sick:1 day of taking it and it felt like a bad hangover. I can handle all of the symptoms except for the naseau. I didnt throw up or anything but it was annoying and unpleasent. I took it at 3pm yesterday, and tonight I am going to take it much later so I can sleep through the symptoms...ugghhh... I just hope it is worth it and I get my BFP.
> 
> I was dizzy too, headache, and feels like i am coming down with the flu. Did any of you other girls get naseaus well taking your clomid?? What were your symptoms, please share them with me!!!!


i have done 3 cyles of clomid. 50mg in May and 100mg June and July. I had no side effects with the 50 but the 100 i had hot flashes all the time. i take it after dinner on full stomache.....never felt nausea or sick.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the feed back on your clomid side effects. :flower:

@Torri, I did make sure that I took the clomid on a full stomach yesterday, but I still had naseau, and I have it still now the next morning before I even have taken my next dose. Ugghhh, its ruff. I dont know how I am going to survive 4 more days of this let alone another cycle if this first one isnt a success. I just keep reminding myself that it will all be worth it when I get my BFP.


----------



## TorriLee

maybe i just got lucky with mild side effects....oh yeah i was weepy too. 
when you see that :bfp: the clomid will not seem that bad! are you going to be given a trigger shot too?


----------



## wannabeprego

TorriLee said:


> maybe i just got lucky with mild side effects....oh yeah i was weepy too.
> when you see that :bfp: the clomid will not seem that bad! are you going to be given a trigger shot too?

Thanks for the positive and kind words!!:hugs: No, I am not doing a trigger shot. 

Good luck and baby dust to you too hun!!! I hope you get your BFP soon too!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## cj72

Wannabe - I had a headache the first day, but the clomid claws came out a couple of times. I scared myself!


----------



## redberry

I had no symptoms except mild twinges.


----------



## redberry

Aliciatm said:


> I'm joining next cycle if that's okay :/

Of course!


----------



## wannabeprego

Aliciatm said:


> I'm joining next cycle if that's okay :/

Welcome to the thread and Good luck to you!!:flower::thumbup:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/c37d19b7.gif


----------



## sadie

Just spotted a tiny bit more. On the brown side..... :( i dont feel like af is coming tho. Oh, the hope! Im ready for disappointment.


----------



## wannabeprego

sadie said:


> Just spotted a tiny bit more. On the brown side..... :( i dont feel like af is coming tho. Oh, the hope! Im ready for disappointment.

Good luck and baby dust to you hun...:dust: :dust:

Are you going to do an HPT????:flower:


----------



## sadie

wannabeprego said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> Just spotted a tiny bit more. On the brown side..... :( i dont feel like af is coming tho. Oh, the hope! Im ready for disappointment.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to you hun...:dust: :dust:
> 
> Are you going to do an HPT????:flower:Click to expand...

Im going to do an hpt if im late which seems unlikely. 

Anyone else get their period early when on clomid?? I am usually like clockwork. 28 days.


----------



## snl41296

wannabeprego said:


> Good morning girls. I just completed my first day of clomid yesterday and...... Ugghhh, girls that clomid is ruff. :sick:1 day of taking it and it felt like a bad hangover. I can handle all of the symptoms except for the naseau. I didnt throw up or anything but it was annoying and unpleasent. I took it at 3pm yesterday, and tonight I am going to take it much later so I can sleep through the symptoms...ugghhh... I just hope it is worth it and I get my BFP.
> 
> I was dizzy too, headache, and feels like i am coming down with the flu. Did any of you other girls get naseaus well taking your clomid?? What were your symptoms, please share them with me!!!!

i take it 7pm every night 100mg. never had any side effects at all. just sleepy :shrug:


----------



## snl41296

well friday I get to do my Blood HSG :thumbup: cant wait not going to waste a HPT plus my FS said to go for blood work


----------



## wannabeprego

snl41296 said:


> well friday I get to do my Blood HSG :thumbup: cant wait not going to waste a HPT plus my FS said to go for blood work

Good luck, I hope you get good news!!:thumbup: I got everything crossed for you. Sending sticky baby dust your way!! :dust: :dust:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/polls_Good_Luck_bear_large_4200_342657_answer_7_xlarge.png


----------



## sadie

BBT dropped 1.1 degrees. Here comes AF. Im out, but as I originally thought, i Oed on july 3 before i was even with OH. Try again in 2 weeks! FX for everyone!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well Sunday roast on the go weather crap so chill chill chill all day with oh and my son 10 dpo wooppp only going to test now if :af: is late x x x


----------



## wannabeprego

sadie said:


> BBT dropped 1.1 degrees. Here comes AF. Im out, but as I originally thought, i Oed on july 3 before i was even with OH. Try again in 2 weeks! FX for everyone!

Aww, so sorry hun....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls well Sunday roast on the go weather crap so chill chill chill all day with oh and my son 10 dpo wooppp only going to test now if :af: is late x x x

Good Luck!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## winston83

Hey quaver good to see you xxx


----------



## lolageorgia

:hi:Hey All 

Mind if I join in? Should hopefully be starting clomid within th week, just waiting on AF to show. Lat Provera was 2 days ago so hoping will show any day now....
Then will be onto my 1st round of Clomid. Could the days go any slower,....

Good luck and babydust to all! xx


----------



## cj72

:dance:Welcome Lola! Just one more thing to add about symptomsWannabe- I just got my pos opk today and laying in bed the last 2 nights I had some cramping- not terrible and not one side or the other really-guess it was just gearing up for the big "O" :) lol! I made it home just in time to see the OH and hopefully we caught that egg!:happydance:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hello ladies love my toes! lol i was bored and started to spread them and take a photo! lol:haha:

Anyways! Hello to the newbees! Welcome!:happydance:

I hope everyone had a great weekend becasue if you didn't its to late :rofl: 

Enjoy your week everyone!:hugs::dust:


----------



## cj72

35 - nice toes!!! LOL!! Glad to see you :) I love the wedding pic btw- I want a dress just like it!! Showed my OH the pic and said what do you think of that dress? He said, forget the dress- what a hottie!!:haha:


----------



## snl41296

great toes my friend. i was just thinking of u wanted to come by say hello xoxox <3


----------



## daviess3

Hi Ladies how we doing? 35 love the toes lol! Im 9dpo cd 26 an tested this morning coz icouldnt resist!! Bfn!!! I dont think this is my month!! Dont really have any symptoms apart from increased hunger an eating wierd things but i think thats a lot to do with clomid!! Whens anyone else testing? xx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well son has gone school i have just gutted the house now chill in tell 2pm going watching my son in his school performance weather :rain::rain: her 35 loving the toes :haha: x x x


----------



## Moorebetter

*CLOMID CLUB MEMBERS HELP!!!!!!!*

Can someone please tell me when to start the OPK testing.. Im worried im doing it wayyyyy too early and missing the egg. My cycle is usually 30/31 days long... My Clomid is day 3-7 please please help. I got a + on cd6 I think.....


----------



## caz & bob

you do 3 or 4 days after your pill just start testing then x x x


----------



## Moorebetter

after my last pill?


----------



## caz & bob

yes after your last pill test 3 or 4 days after everday x x x


----------



## Anxiously

Hello ladies how are you all doing? It's 7DPO for me and today I just felt like I've eaten kimchi ramen for breakfast, lunch and dinner! My chest feels hot and fuzzy inside, and I keep having this reflux sensation, like something acidic's coming up my throat. 

Never had this before...urgh, another 2 weeks before testing!


----------



## PineappleRock

temp dropped this morning, I think I'm out :(


----------



## Anxiously

PineappleRock said:


> temp dropped this morning, I think I'm out :(

Sorry to hear that hun :hugs: but seems a bit early though, is your LP always around 10 days?


----------



## PineappleRock

Anxiously said:


> PineappleRock said:
> 
> 
> temp dropped this morning, I think I'm out :(
> 
> Sorry to hear that hun :hugs: but seems a bit early though, is your LP always around 10 days?Click to expand...

My first cycle after the m/c was a 12 day LP, since then they've all been 10 days. My temps are starting to look like they were at the end of my LP last cycle. I haven't spotted yet today, but it's still early. I FEEL like AF will be here like any second.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Moorebetter said:


> *CLOMID CLUB MEMBERS HELP!!!!!!!*
> 
> Can someone please tell me when to start the OPK testing.. Im worried im doing it wayyyyy too early and missing the egg. My cycle is usually 30/31 days long... My Clomid is day 3-7 please please help. I got a + on cd6 I think.....

my cycle is too so i start around cd10 and i usually ov around cd14 -cd16.

that positive is becasue of the clomids.

Good luck


----------



## 35_Smiling

cj72 said:


> 35 - nice toes!!! LOL!! Glad to see you :) I love the wedding pic btw- I want a dress just like it!! Showed my OH the pic and said what do you think of that dress? He said, forget the dress- what a hottie!!:haha:

 
:rofl: now you OH is funny! :rofl:

Thanks for loving the dress. David's Bridal in Baltimore (sp). my cousin lives out there.


----------



## cj72

35_Smiling said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> 35 - nice toes!!! LOL!! Glad to see you :) I love the wedding pic btw- I want a dress just like it!! Showed my OH the pic and said what do you think of that dress? He said, forget the dress- what a hottie!!:haha:
> 
> 
> :rofl: now you OH is funny! :rofl:
> 
> Thanks for loving the dress. David's Bridal in Baltimore (sp). my cousin lives out there.Click to expand...

Girl, you don't know the half of it. He's a character! Always playing jokes and keeping me laughing. I fell in love with that sense of humor! Love the new pic too :) :thumbup:


----------



## cj72

Moorebetter said:


> *CLOMID CLUB MEMBERS HELP!!!!!!!*
> 
> Can someone please tell me when to start the OPK testing.. Im worried im doing it wayyyyy too early and missing the egg. My cycle is usually 30/31 days long... My Clomid is day 3-7 please please help. I got a + on cd6 I think.....

Moore- I took mine CD 4-8 and started opk on cd10 ( neg)- was taking them once at lunch and once at dinner every day and got my pos on CD 14 -one day later than every other day of my life. Hope that helps!


----------



## snl41296

soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo GIRLSSSSSSSSSSSSSS I get a phone call just now! I went for my CD 22 blood work the 14th and she said its a low pregnancy!!!!!!!!!!! she said she doesnt want me to get my hopes up b/c my levels are sooooooooooooo low and it doesnt look good . I have to go for blood work tomorrow! can this be it????? can I finally be PG?????? omg im shitting a pill.. i AM SO NERVOUS. I am only 8DPO but i have been feeling like shit and nauseous :af::af::af::af::af: please stay away and make this my time!


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo GIRLSSSSSSSSSSSSSS I get a phone call just now! I went for my CD 22 blood work the 14th and she said its a low pregnancy!!!!!!!!!!! she said she doesnt want me to get my hopes up b/c my levels are sooooooooooooo low and it doesnt look good . I have to go for blood work tomorrow! can this be it????? can I finally be PG?????? omg im shitting a pill.. i AM SO NERVOUS. I am only 8DPO but i have been feeling like shit and nauseous :af::af::af::af::af: please stay away and make this my time!

 
omg! omg! well 8 dpo is early but by the end of the ttw you be 2-3 weeks lets hope this is it!!!!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo: i will get excited for you even if its tooooooo early! :dust:


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo GIRLSSSSSSSSSSSSSS I get a phone call just now! I went for my CD 22 blood work the 14th and she said its a low pregnancy!!!!!!!!!!! she said she doesnt want me to get my hopes up b/c my levels are sooooooooooooo low and it doesnt look good . I have to go for blood work tomorrow! can this be it????? can I finally be PG?????? omg im shitting a pill.. i AM SO NERVOUS. I am only 8DPO but i have been feeling like shit and nauseous :af::af::af::af::af: please stay away and make this my time!
> 
> 
> omg! omg! well 8 dpo is early but by the end of the ttw you be 2-3 weeks lets hope this is it!!!!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo: i will get excited for you even if its tooooooo early! :dust:Click to expand...

im shitting a pilllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll steve is saying relax! i am soooooooooo scared!


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo GIRLSSSSSSSSSSSSSS I get a phone call just now! I went for my CD 22 blood work the 14th and she said its a low pregnancy!!!!!!!!!!! she said she doesnt want me to get my hopes up b/c my levels are sooooooooooooo low and it doesnt look good . I have to go for blood work tomorrow! can this be it????? can I finally be PG?????? omg im shitting a pill.. i AM SO NERVOUS. I am only 8DPO but i have been feeling like shit and nauseous :af::af::af::af::af: please stay away and make this my time!
> 
> 
> omg! omg! well 8 dpo is early but by the end of the ttw you be 2-3 weeks lets hope this is it!!!!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo: i will get excited for you even if its tooooooo early! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> im shitting a pilllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll steve is saying relax! i am soooooooooo scared!Click to expand...

well trust me he is gloating inside :rofl:


----------



## PineappleRock

snl41296 said:


> soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo GIRLSSSSSSSSSSSSSS I get a phone call just now! I went for my CD 22 blood work the 14th and she said its a low pregnancy!!!!!!!!!!! she said she doesnt want me to get my hopes up b/c my levels are sooooooooooooo low and it doesnt look good . I have to go for blood work tomorrow! can this be it????? can I finally be PG?????? omg im shitting a pill.. i AM SO NERVOUS. I am only 8DPO but i have been feeling like shit and nauseous :af::af::af::af::af: please stay away and make this my time!

maybe it's multiples and that is why you feel so lousy. Congratulations, I hope your numbers are a lot higher when you go tomorrow!


----------



## wannabeprego

snl41296 said:


> soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo GIRLSSSSSSSSSSSSSS I get a phone call just now! I went for my CD 22 blood work the 14th and she said its a low pregnancy!!!!!!!!!!! she said she doesnt want me to get my hopes up b/c my levels are sooooooooooooo low and it doesnt look good . I have to go for blood work tomorrow! can this be it????? can I finally be PG?????? omg im shitting a pill.. i AM SO NERVOUS. I am only 8DPO but i have been feeling like shit and nauseous :af::af::af::af::af: please stay away and make this my time!

OMG!!!! I am so excited for you hun!!!:happydance::happydance: I got everything crossed for you that this ends up being a sticky bean!!!!:hugs: Please keep us updated!!!


----------



## Anxiously

SNL Congrats!


----------



## snl41296

thanks girls I am so scared but so sick too I hope this is it. twins would be nice too :winkwink:


----------



## cj72

:wohoo:congrats snl!!!


----------



## sadie

Oh SNL, i hope this is it for you!!! Baby dust!!


----------



## sadie

Wannabeprego, i am behind you a few days, on cycle day 3, i think. How r u feeling on the clomid? this will be my second cycle. I pop my first on on thursday. Cant wait to get this started!

FX for you! Youre gonna have to start poas soon! Woo hoo!


----------



## yellowyamyam

Hi all,

I have been taking Soy Isoflavones for two cycles and I don't think I have ovulated these two months. Had CD21 blood test last cycle and it was only 0.6. Today is CD22 and my chart isn't looking any better than the last.

People say Soy works similarly to Clomid. If Soy doesn't work on me, does that mean Clomid will not work too?


----------



## mrphyemma

Wow Snl, that is fab news hunny. I have everything crossed for you. x


----------



## Lisa84

Just spotted your ticker on hennies journal Lisa. Sooo chuffed for you hunny. Hope AF stays away and this is it for you xxxx


----------



## snl41296

thanks girls its 6am and I slept like total SHIT! i was awake most of the night and stayed awake from 3am on. I have a horriable cold as well as them saying I am PG. I can only take tylonal cold medicine I guess its better then nothing. I am still very scared and nervous. I just keep saying can this be it? I think so. crossing everything I get a good phone call this afternoon! i will for now have my hopes on LOW! till I get a sonogram and my levels go HIGHER then what they want. my EDD would be march 31st my daughters birthday is March 23rd she will be 5 yrs old what a great gift for her <3 if I am. we will not be telling a soul for at least 4 months. So I will not be coming out for a long ass time. I will keep everyone posted with today's blood work


----------



## Lisa84

Good luck hunny xx


----------



## redberry

Good luck snl! Hope it's a lovely sticky bean! :hugs:


----------



## redberry

yellowyamyam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been taking Soy Isoflavones for two cycles and I don't think I have ovulated these two months. Had CD21 blood test last cycle and it was only 0.6. Today is CD22 and my chart isn't looking any better than the last.
> 
> People say Soy works similarly to Clomid. If Soy doesn't work on me, does that mean Clomid will not work too?

I'm no expert, but I wouldn't have thought there would be a link. Even though they work the same way, they're totally different, surely? Try acupuncture! I didn't ovulate on Clomid, but did with acupuncture. I swear by it! Good luck!


----------



## wannabeprego

@SNL, Good luck hun!! I hope you get great news today!!! I got everything crossed 4 u!!!! :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i have been the gym come back niped asda now chillin weather is scrap snl wooppp good luck hun congrats :yipee: hope i am not far benind you x x x


----------



## beanhunter

Good luck snl! Very exciting. 
Unfortunately I ended up in hospital over the weekend with pain from my right sided ovarian cyst which I'd bled into again. I'm going back in tomorrow for surgery to get it sorted. I'm scared about the surgery. I'm also going to be 9dpo tomorrow so too early to know if I'd be pregnant and worried if I was that it would cause problems. I know it needs doing though as I'm in pain and feel rubbish. :cry:
Sorry to bring a downer on the positive news.


----------



## caz & bob

they will probuly do a hpt test hun x x x


----------



## beanhunter

I know but it will be too early won't it? Also think I'll have to had it done either way as i can't walk because it's irritating my hip. So fed up, feels like I'll never get to be a mum.


----------



## caz & bob

ask them to do bloods hun x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Yes, get them to do a blood test to check if you are pregnant first beanhunter. You will get to be a Mum, I'm sure of it but sometimes the road to happiness has a few twists and turns. it needs sorting hun x


----------



## mrphyemma

Fingers crossed for some good news for you in a few days Caz. x


----------



## snl41296

beanhunter said:


> Good luck snl! Very exciting.
> Unfortunately I ended up in hospital over the weekend with pain from my right sided ovarian cyst which I'd bled into again. I'm going back in tomorrow for surgery to get it sorted. I'm scared about the surgery. I'm also going to be 9dpo tomorrow so too early to know if I'd be pregnant and worried if I was that it would cause problems. I know it needs doing though as I'm in pain and feel rubbish. :cry:
> Sorry to bring a downer on the positive news.

so sorry bean :hug:


----------



## Anxiously

beanhunter said:


> Good luck snl! Very exciting.
> Unfortunately I ended up in hospital over the weekend with pain from my right sided ovarian cyst which I'd bled into again. I'm going back in tomorrow for surgery to get it sorted. I'm scared about the surgery. I'm also going to be 9dpo tomorrow so too early to know if I'd be pregnant and worried if I was that it would cause problems. I know it needs doing though as I'm in pain and feel rubbish. :cry:
> Sorry to bring a downer on the positive news.

Good luck, bean, and have a speedy recovery. This seems to be a good month for :bfp:, and you and I are on the same dpo too! Fx'd!


----------



## redberry

beanhunter said:


> Good luck snl! Very exciting.
> Unfortunately I ended up in hospital over the weekend with pain from my right sided ovarian cyst which I'd bled into again. I'm going back in tomorrow for surgery to get it sorted. I'm scared about the surgery. I'm also going to be 9dpo tomorrow so too early to know if I'd be pregnant and worried if I was that it would cause problems. I know it needs doing though as I'm in pain and feel rubbish. :cry:
> Sorry to bring a downer on the positive news.

Oh dear! Don't be scared. You'll be fine. :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Bean, I am so sorry you are not feeling well. :hugs: I hope you get well soon. :hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/21cid5F0df301c6720c2401d8fe90246401.jpg


----------



## cranberry987

yellowyamyam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been taking Soy Isoflavones for two cycles and I don't think I have ovulated these two months. Had CD21 blood test last cycle and it was only 0.6. Today is CD22 and my chart isn't looking any better than the last.
> 
> People say Soy works similarly to Clomid. If Soy doesn't work on me, does that mean Clomid will not work too?

Two months of soy did nothing for me but clomid did so i wouldnt worry


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies i have not been on hear for a while, tried to take a step back from it all!! 

Have i missed much, any BFP? I have not been able to go through all the posts as i would be hear all night!!!! 

AFM: Totally pissed off because oh wouldnt dtd on the days we needed to so im out, he was a complete arse and im really annoyed with him and i just feel like i cant let it drop!!!! 

How is everyone xx


----------



## beanhunter

Wondered where you've been kazza! Sorry your are having a bad time with the oh. 
I'm not having the best time either - look back on that last page and you'll see the saga of my cyst an operation tomorrow.


----------



## cj72

Fx'd for you beanhunter!


----------



## snl41296

UPDATE AS OF JULY 19,2011 AT 6PM

MY LEVELS DROPPED BIG TIME -2.3 THEY WERE 7.6 ON THE 14TH. I expect AF the 22nd or so. then IUI first week of August


----------



## wannabeprego

snl41296 said:


> UPDATE AS OF JULY 19,2011 AT 6PM
> 
> MY LEVELS DROPPED BIG TIME -2.3 THEY WERE 7.6 ON THE 14TH. I expect AF the 22nd or so. then IUI first week of August

Awww, oh no, I am so sorry about the bad news hun......:hugs::hugs:

Good luck with the upcoming IUI, I really hope you can finally get your BFP very soon.....


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> UPDATE AS OF JULY 19,2011 AT 6PM
> 
> MY LEVELS DROPPED BIG TIME -2.3 THEY WERE 7.6 ON THE 14TH. I expect AF the 22nd or so. then IUI first week of August

Sorry hun. I was so hoping this was it. BUT.... we know now you are ovulating and hubbies :spermy: is working because it did get you pregnant for a short while (like me). We are both in the same boat hun and we will (along with you other ladies here) get our :bfp::hugs:


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> UPDATE AS OF JULY 19,2011 AT 6PM
> 
> MY LEVELS DROPPED BIG TIME -2.3 THEY WERE 7.6 ON THE 14TH. I expect AF the 22nd or so. then IUI first week of August
> 
> Sorry hun. I was so hoping this was it. BUT.... we know now you are ovulating and hubbies :spermy: is working because it did get you pregnant for a short while (like me). We are both in the same boat hun and we will (along with you other ladies here) get our :bfp::hugs:Click to expand...

i know we will get ours xoxoxox


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: just chill in today with oh no gym snl so sorry hun i had my fx for you x x x


----------



## daviess3

Snl so sorry hun xxx
Im 11dpo i think i got a faint line on ic last night an one today an i also did a blue dye test that came up positive straight away! Im not counting my chickens, before they hatch!! I been here to many times an im excited an scared just gonna keepp testing this week an hope for the best! x


----------



## Lisa84

Aww i'm sorry SnL xx Figures crossed for IUI xxx

Great news davies. Hope those lines start getting darker for you xxx


----------



## caz & bob

davies wooppp hun fx for you lots of sticky :dust: x x x


----------



## sadie

Bean, good luck with everything. Sorry to hear about the cyst.

snl, hope next cycle is the one for you! 

Davies, sounds exciting!!! FX!


----------



## sadie

Ladies, i have a question.
I tookclomid last cycle, but it made me O before I even got to see my OH. Now we are together for the summer and I am due to start clomid again tomorrow. Should we be doing anything else? I already take a prenatal vitamin, but perhaps he should too? Any recommendations? He hasnt had his sperm checked, I have had cd 3 bloods done last month and all is clear. 
I also have preseed on call, but last month the clomid didnt dry me, but I am tempted to use it to give the swimmers extra flow.
If i can get squeezed in to see an fs here, should we?? 
All year, we were never really together on the right days, so now this summer is the true chance for us. All ideas are welcomed!


----------



## caz & bob

wellman is good hun my oh takes it you can use grapefruit juice or decaff green tea for cm and preseed or conceive plus soft cups they all help hun x x x


----------



## cranberry987

sadie said:


> Ladies, i have a question.
> I tookclomid last cycle, but it made me O before I even got to see my OH. Now we are together for the summer and I am due to start clomid again tomorrow. Should we be doing anything else? I already take a prenatal vitamin, but perhaps he should too? Any recommendations? He hasnt had his sperm checked, I have had cd 3 bloods done last month and all is clear.
> I also have preseed on call, but last month the clomid didnt dry me, but I am tempted to use it to give the swimmers extra flow.
> If i can get squeezed in to see an fs here, should we??
> All year, we were never really together on the right days, so now this summer is the true chance for us. All ideas are welcomed!


I'd get hubby on vitamins too and get some softcups


----------



## mrphyemma

Snl, sorry about the bloods hun, I really thought you'd cracked it. Better luck with the IUI. x
Davies, how exciting, hoping the lines are an in your face BFP very soon. x
Kazza, sorry you've been having trouble getting your OH to comply, I have been there on many many cycles over this long and tedious 2 and a half years of trying. I was convinced my OH was purposely trying to sabotage my chances of conceiving at times. x
Sadie, Good Luck Hun x


----------



## redberry

snl - So sorry to hear that. Hope it won't be long til you get your BFP.
bean - Good luck with the operation!
sadie - Fingers crossed!
kazza - Men! Honestly. I consider myself extremely lucky when I hear other women's stories!

:hugs: and :dust: to you all. x


----------



## cutedimples

Good afternoon everybody....thought i would let u know where in my baby making process i am.

Me- 31 DH 29
DS born 10/05/2006
married 06/03/10
ttc since 01/2010
Was on depo provera for just over 3 and a half years
1st round of Fertomid 50 mg (generic of Clomid) (2-6) 05/2011, got AF (very faint) on the 27/05/2011
2nd round of Fertomid 50 mg x2 (3-7) 06/2011, Period was 4 days late took 2 BFN
Had terrible side effects like tender breasts, mood swings, insomnia, swollen abdomen, cramps and nausea.
got AF on the 26/06/2011 bt it literally lasted 2 days
Decided to skip a month of taking pills.
Visited my O&G on Saturday...had a sonar done. No cysts all clear. Dr prescribed another 3rd of Fertomid. So waiting on my AF. Which is due on the 23/07/2011.

Hopefully i dont get my AF and i got BFP naturally. Otherwise my 3rd round of Fertomid will start. Wish me gud luck!!!!


----------



## Anxiously

Davies, so excited for u! Keep those :bfp: coming!


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck cutedimples!


----------



## wannabeprego

daviess3 said:


> Snl so sorry hun xxx
> Im 11dpo i think i got a faint line on ic last night an one today an i also did a blue dye test that came up positive straight away! Im not counting my chickens, before they hatch!! I been here to many times an im excited an scared just gonna keepp testing this week an hope for the best! x

Thats great news!!!:thumbup: I hope those lines get nice and dark, good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

cutedimples said:


> Good afternoon everybody....thought i would let u know where in my baby making process i am.
> 
> Me- 31 DH 29
> DS born 10/05/2006
> married 06/03/10
> ttc since 01/2010
> Was on depo provera for just over 3 and a half years
> 1st round of Fertomid 50 mg (generic of Clomid) (2-6) 05/2011, got AF (very faint) on the 27/05/2011
> 2nd round of Fertomid 50 mg x2 (3-7) 06/2011, Period was 4 days late took 2 BFN
> Had terrible side effects like tender breasts, mood swings, insomnia, swollen abdomen, cramps and nausea.
> got AF on the 26/06/2011 bt it literally lasted 2 days
> Decided to skip a month of taking pills.
> Visited my O&G on Saturday...had a sonar done. No cysts all clear. Dr prescribed another 3rd of Fertomid. So waiting on my AF. Which is due on the 23/07/2011.
> 
> Hopefully i dont get my AF and i got BFP naturally. Otherwise my 3rd round of Fertomid will start. Wish me gud luck!!!!

Good Luck hun!!!:thumbup::dust::dust:


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies he has been a nightmare this time I felt sure he was doing it on purpose!! 

Bean I will take a look tonight as it's hard work from my phone! Good luck with the op though x


----------



## daviess3

Its def bfp tesco test is very dark im only 11dpo! Its 1 year ago today i had my first mc! 20th july 2010! It just seems so strange to get my bfp today!!! fxd its a good sign! x


----------



## mrphyemma

Awww Davies that is wonderful news hun and how spooky that it happened today. Everything crossed for a happy and healthy pregnancy. xx


----------



## Lisa84

Fab news hun :) xxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

daviess3 said:


> Snl so sorry hun xxx
> Im 11dpo i think i got a faint line on ic last night an one today an i also did a blue dye test that came up positive straight away! Im not counting my chickens, before they hatch!! I been here to many times an im excited an scared just gonna keepp testing this week an hope for the best! x

Wow time will tell love! but its excititng! Good luck and hope the little bean sticks!:happydance:


----------



## 35_Smiling

daviess3 said:


> Its def bfp tesco test is very dark im only 11dpo! Its 1 year ago today i had my first mc! 20th july 2010! It just seems so strange to get my bfp today!!! fxd its a good sign! x

Yah i know what you mean...remember me i was like that too pregnant Jan.2010 mc Feb.14 then got preganat again jan.2011 and mc Feb.19 but then that didn't go all the way but ended 100% Mar.29.

I hope this time around you go through the whole 9 months! Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## Cookie dough

Hi Ladies :hi:

I've been prescribed clomid today so I thought I'd come and introduce myself. Both hubby and I have had the all clear except it looks like I have PCO on my left side. The nurse couldn't decide between metformin or clomid straight away but eventually went with the clomid. 

Fingers crossed this works :winkwink:


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya

Gl with the clomid. You can actually take both clomid and met if they think it'll be beneficial. Maybe thats only if you have pcos rather than just pco tho iykwim

X


----------



## Cookie dough

cranberry987 said:


> Hiya
> 
> Gl with the clomid. You can actually take both clomid and met if they think it'll be beneficial. Maybe thats only if you have pcos rather than just pco tho iykwim
> 
> X

Yeah, my hormones seem to be ok although I have the acne, weight problems and excess hair so she wants to try clomid first.


----------



## cj72

daviess3 said:


> Its def bfp tesco test is very dark im only 11dpo! Its 1 year ago today i had my first mc! 20th july 2010! It just seems so strange to get my bfp today!!! fxd its a good sign! x

Congratulations Daviess3!!!!!Woohoo!!! :happydance:


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Its def bfp tesco test is very dark im only 11dpo! Its 1 year ago today i had my first mc! 20th july 2010! It just seems so strange to get my bfp today!!! fxd its a good sign! x

omg davies congrats hun
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sadie

Congrats davies! Amazing news!!!


----------



## daviess3

Thanks ladies Clomid def works for me I just hope i can hold onto my little bean, i feel like af is coming but i have had this before im a bridesmaid tommorow going to hveto make something up why im not drinking! Not even told oh yet!! x


----------



## cutedimples

Congrats daviss3. Enjoy the wedding 2moro


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: no gym got to take my oh mum docs for bloods done then chill chill chill x x x


----------



## cj72

daviess3 said:


> Thanks ladies Clomid def works for me I just hope i can hold onto my little bean, i feel like af is coming but i have had this before im a bridesmaid tommorow going to hveto make something up why im not drinking! Not even told oh yet!! x

Tell him to drink what he wants and you'll be the designated driver! :haha:


----------



## PineappleRock

Congratulations Davies!

I am so confused. I am 13 dpo and am still getting BFN, but no AF. Last night when I checked my CM, I noticed it was really light brown. It was just barely there when I wiped this morning, nothing on my liner. My temp went up this morning so I am really confused.


----------



## beanhunter

Hello all. 
I've just got back home. Operation went well but not really sure yet what treatment will be next. Back in clinic in 3 weeks to find out. I'm really sore though, can't believe that's 2 ops in 11 weeks
Hpt neg yesterday but the decided the op had to be done regardless because of the pain. Unfortunately it means if I was pregnant I'd be likely to miscarry. Temps still v high but guessing that's the op. Chart is in my sig. 
Thanks for the support.


----------



## Cookie dough

Congratulations Daviess3!


----------



## sadie

PineappleRock said:


> Congratulations Davies!
> 
> I am so confused. I am 13 dpo and am still getting BFN, but no AF. Last night when I checked my CM, I noticed it was really light brown. It was just barely there when I wiped this morning, nothing on my liner. My temp went up this morning so I am really confused.


Maybe its implantation bleeding!

Clomid caused me to spot for two days before the early arrival of af. Temp needs to stay up for what i have read is 18 days......


----------



## TorriLee

daviess3 said:


> Thanks ladies Clomid def works for me I just hope i can hold onto my little bean, i feel like af is coming but i have had this before im a bridesmaid tommorow going to hveto make something up why im not drinking! Not even told oh yet!! x

YAY!!!! Congrats to you!!!!!:happydance:


I'm out this month. Temp dropped this morning by .3. :nope:
Maybe next month!


----------



## TorriLee

TorriLee said:


> daviess3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies Clomid def works for me I just hope i can hold onto my little bean, i feel like af is coming but i have had this before im a bridesmaid tommorow going to hveto make something up why im not drinking! Not even told oh yet!! x
> 
> YAY!!!! Congrats to you!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> 
> I'm out this month. Temp dropped this morning by .3. :nope:
> Maybe next month!Click to expand...

Whoops I meant for you BFP


----------



## kazzab25

CongrTs Davies!!


----------



## kazzab25

Bean glad the op went well how u feeling x


----------



## wannabeprego

@Bean, I am glad that the surgery went well. I hope you have a quick and pain free recovery!!! :hugs:


----------



## redberry

davies - Great news! Fingers crossed for you.
cookiedough - Welcome! And you're making me crave ice cream! Mmmm... cookie dough.
cutedimples - Good luck!
bean - Glad the op went well. Good luck with the next stage!


----------



## snl41296

hi girls. just checking in on everyone :hi: 
due for af tomorrow just going to wait. my temps dropped below cover line so time will tell.... then IUI time :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Anxiously

snl41296 said:


> hi girls. just checking in on everyone :hi:
> due for af tomorrow just going to wait. my temps dropped below cover line so time will tell.... then IUI time :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Woohoo! IUI rocks! :thumbup:


----------



## snl41296

Anxiously said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls. just checking in on everyone :hi:
> due for af tomorrow just going to wait. my temps dropped below cover line so time will tell.... then IUI time :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Woohoo! IUI rocks! :thumbup:Click to expand...

 GOT AF RIGHT ON TIME just now! cd1 i am and my sonogram will be CD10 and start clomid 100mg 2-6 woohoo


----------



## caz & bob

aw snl good luck next cycle hun fx for you x x x


----------



## ebony2010

Can I join you ladies? I've just been prescribed clomid to start taking on my next cycle. x


----------



## cranberry987

:wave:


----------



## sadie

CD 5 today! Clomid has been ingested! Let this be the start of a wonderful baby adventure!


----------



## ebony2010

cranberry987 said:


> :wave:

Hiya Cran! :hi:

Took your advise and found this thread. Bring on the clomid! :happydance:xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

@SNL, good luck with your IUI!!!! I have everything crossed for you!!!:dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

ebony2010 said:


> Can I join you ladies? I've just been prescribed clomid to start taking on my next cycle. x

Welcome to the thread. Good luck and baby dust to you on your first clomid cycle!!:dust: :dust: 

July is my first cycle of clomid too!!!:thumbup:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/welcomedalfiniumsreflet-vi.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

Question girls, When you take clomid does it make you ovulate earlier or does ovulation stay about the same as before comid?? I am waiting to ovulate on my first month of clomid and i usually OV on CD 13 or later. I have been doing OPK's to make sure i dont miss it. I just dont know what to expect since this is my first time using it...:shrug:

I have also heard other girls say the clomid shortens your cycle? Was this the case for you ladies?


----------



## cranberry987

mine wasnt shorter - ov'd cd 19 as per, but ive heard a lot of ppl have cycles a few days shorter and therefore ov a few days earlier.

opk are great to know when to have your bloods done, but really plain ol sex is whats gonna do it. unless youre having iui ofc but then they monitor you usually then to check when youre about to pop :)


----------



## wannabeprego

cranberry987 said:


> mine wasnt shorter - ov'd cd 19 as per, but ive heard a lot of ppl have cycles a few days shorter and therefore ov a few days earlier.
> 
> opk are great to know when to have your bloods done, but really plain ol sex is whats gonna do it. unless youre having iui ofc but then they monitor you usually then to check when youre about to pop :)

Thanks for the advice!!! :flower:

This cycle me and DH are just trying with old fashioned :sex:!!! :blush::haha: We will be trying this way for a couple of months, and than the next step if we dont get out BFP will be IUI. :winkwink:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:ebony x x x


----------



## sadie

On clomid, I oed 2 days early, and my cycle was shortened by 2 days to only 26!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the info Sadie!!! :flower:

Hey girls,

Do you guys think this OPK looks positive or "almost" Positive ????:shrug:

View attachment 238492


View attachment 238494


View attachment 238496


Hmmmm, or is it negative with another day or so before I OV??......:thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

give it a day or 2 and it should be darker hun xxx


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Hey Ladies! I am new to this whole forum thing so Im just going to jump right in. I have PCOS and am on my second cycle of Clomid. I took it a couple of years ago and the 50mg did make me ovulate but always ended in a BFN. My husband and I have been trying things naturally for the past couple of years but now Im pretty much at wits end. I took the 50mg again last month...no ovulation. Absolutely crushed because I was so sure the side effects of the meds were preg symptoms. Ahh, the wishful thinker that I am :) Now on CD 6 and taking 100mg Clomid from CD 4-6. Hopefully I will at least ovulate this time, but Im so doubtful right now. Just call me Negative Nancy for now :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks Caz, yeah that is what I was thinking, this afternoon's test was darker than yesterdays so hopefully in a day or two It till be positive for sure!! :thumbup:


----------



## cranberry987

Mrs.Stinski said:


> taking 100mg Clomid from CD 4-6.

hi, good luck with the 100mg, hope this does it for ya. are you taking it cd 4-8? most ppl usually take it for 5 days. if this cycle doesnt work out then might be an idea to look into taking it cd2-6 which is what a lot of ppl who dont ovulate do. check with your dr tho, im sure they did it different for a reason :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Hey Ladies! I am new to this whole forum thing so Im just going to jump right in. I have PCOS and am on my second cycle of Clomid. I took it a couple of years ago and the 50mg did make me ovulate but always ended in a BFN. My husband and I have been trying things naturally for the past couple of years but now Im pretty much at wits end. I took the 50mg again last month...no ovulation. Absolutely crushed because I was so sure the side effects of the meds were preg symptoms. Ahh, the wishful thinker that I am :) Now on CD 6 and taking 100mg Clomid from CD 4-6. Hopefully I will at least ovulate this time, but Im so doubtful right now. Just call me Negative Nancy for now :)




cranberry987 said:


> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> taking 100mg Clomid from CD 4-6.
> 
> hi, good luck with the 100mg, hope this does it for ya. are you taking it cd 4-8? most ppl usually take it for 5 days. if this cycle doesnt work out then might be an idea to look into taking it cd2-6 which is what a lot of ppl who dont ovulate do. check with your dr tho, im sure they did it different for a reason :)Click to expand...




Good luck and welcome to the thread. Normally you have to take the clomid for for a total of 5 days in a row at the beginning of your cycle. The amount you are doing seems shorter than usual? Here is a copy and paste from an online article I found about the dosage of clomid...

"_Clomiphene is usually taken as one or more pills each day for five days at the
beginning of each menstrual cycle. It is usually started on cycle day 3, 4, or 5 (cycle day 1 is the first
day of menstrual flow) according to your normal cycle length and the program you are on." _


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

wannabeprego said:


> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies! I am new to this whole forum thing so Im just going to jump right in. I have PCOS and am on my second cycle of Clomid. I took it a couple of years ago and the 50mg did make me ovulate but always ended in a BFN. My husband and I have been trying things naturally for the past couple of years but now Im pretty much at wits end. I took the 50mg again last month...no ovulation. Absolutely crushed because I was so sure the side effects of the meds were preg symptoms. Ahh, the wishful thinker that I am :) Now on CD 6 and taking 100mg Clomid from CD 4-6. Hopefully I will at least ovulate this time, but Im so doubtful right now. Just call me Negative Nancy for now :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cranberry987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> taking 100mg Clomid from CD 4-6.Click to expand...
> 
> hi, good luck with the 100mg, hope this does it for ya. are you taking it cd 4-8? most ppl usually take it for 5 days. if this cycle doesnt work out then might be an idea to look into taking it cd2-6 which is what a lot of ppl who dont ovulate do. check with your dr tho, im sure they did it different for a reason :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck and welcome to the thread. Normally you have to take the clomid for for a total of 5 days in a row at the beginning of your cycle. The amount you are doing seems shorter than usual? Here is a copy and paste from an online article I found about the dosage of clomid...
> 
> "_Clomiphene is usually taken as one or more pills each day for five days at the
> beginning of each menstrual cycle. It is usually started on cycle day 3, 4, or 5 (cycle day 1 is the first
> day of menstrual flow) according to your normal cycle length and the program you are on." _Click to expand...

Im not sure why my Dr put me on this dosage schedule, but Ive never taken this dosage before so Im just going by her direction. I was suppose to start on CD 3 but forgot so Im a day late with it, but Im suppose to be taking 2 pills a day for 3 days. I thought it was weird myself, but the 1 a day for 5 days did nothing for me. Tonight is my last dosage for this cycle so I guess we will see. She wants to move to injections next cycle if I still dont ovulate this time. Im just so frustrated with everything that Im getting a little overwhelmed by it.


----------



## sadie

Wannabeprego. I hope youre dtd anyway because clomid made me O early then a day later i got my pos opk..... Strange!


----------



## redberry

Hi ebony and mrs.stinsky!

Wannabeprego - My 3rd cycle on Clomid was 55 days - my longest yet! I didn't ovulate though.


----------



## lolageorgia

Hi All!!
OOhhh look like a few new people joining in on the clomid train....hurrah! 
Im on my firs cycle too, cd2 today so 1st Clomid tomm...WOOO:happydance::happydance:

FX BFP'S FOR ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## wannabeprego

sadie said:


> Wannabeprego. I hope youre dtd anyway because clomid made me O early then a day later i got my pos opk..... Strange!

Thanks for the feedback, yeah DH and me are going to have :sex: tonight, and try to do it at least once everyday up until like Wednesday of next week.:winkwink::blush:

LOL, its about to be on like Donkey Kong!!!! :haha:


----------



## PineappleRock

so I started spotting last night... it's super light, pretty much only there when I wipe or check CM/CP. I have light periods anyway - usually a day of spotting, a day or two of light bleeding, and then spotting for a few days. Could it be the Clomid causing my period to be so light that it's just spotting? I plan on calling my OB in the morning but just wanted some input while I drive myself crazy :)


----------



## cj72

The TWW sucks!!! 4 dpo on the first round of 50 mg. Interested to see how this turns out!


----------



## sadie

Pineapple, mine lightened up too and was shortened by 2 days as well, in addition to coming early by 2 days.

I wonder if there is a coincidence of short periods/difficulty to conceive. I amwondering if the light period stands for light lining which then causes problems with implantation. Dont know. Just thinking aloud here.


----------



## cutedimples

PineappleRock said:


> so I started spotting last night... it's super light, pretty much only there when I wipe or check CM/CP. I have light periods anyway - usually a day of spotting, a day or two of light bleeding, and then spotting for a few days. Could it be the Clomid causing my period to be so light that it's just spotting? I plan on calling my OB in the morning but just wanted some input while I drive myself crazy :)

Morning ladies....

I also experienced lighter period both times while on clomid and the second time my AF was even a few days later than normal.:dust: This month decided not to use any tabs, so will c hw my AF will be. Hopefully my AF does not come and i am :bfp:. I am due to get AF this sunday. Will keep you ladies informed about how my AF's flow was. If i get my AF i will start with clomid on d2-6. 
Please keep fingers crossed the my AF stay away

baby dust for all the ladies on the clomid train :dust:


----------



## SummerLily

Hi ladies :flower:

my cycles are definalty lighter on clomid ! this is only my second cycle but on the first cycle it was only 4 days long and really in comparison to it being 7 days long and rather heavy. 

But i think the clomid is makeing me feel dreadfull! have booked an appointment to go and see the GP today, this is my second cycle of taking it days 2-6 and today i cd13 but for the last 4 days i havent even been able to function. the headaches are horrific - nausea light headed , dizzy spells. didnt have this the last time so am hoping that maybe im just a bit ill lol. but i will be asking today to be tracked ! slightly concerned that my ovary is killling !! 

x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me on to clomid cycle 5 fx i get my bfp this month i have got bloody thrush and don't think i can take a pessary why af is he been the gym had a really good work out and i am going to have a drink tonight not had one for 4 or 5 month x x x


----------



## Anxiously

Hello ladies, how's everyone today? I'm battling with the itch of reaching out for those ICs! Had to mentally slap my hands away from the cupboard all the time. 

I'm determined (as of now at least) to wait it out for the full 3 weeks, so that's next Sun. FX'd!

Welcome to the new batch of clomiders by the way!


----------



## wannabeprego

SummerLily said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> my cycles are definalty lighter on clomid ! this is only my second cycle but on the first cycle it was only 4 days long and really in comparison to it being 7 days long and rather heavy.
> 
> But i think the clomid is makeing me feel dreadfull! have booked an appointment to go and see the GP today, this is my second cycle of taking it days 2-6 and today i cd13 but for the last 4 days i havent even been able to function. the headaches are horrific - nausea light headed , dizzy spells. didnt have this the last time so am hoping that maybe im just a bit ill lol. but i will be asking today to be tracked ! slightly concerned that my ovary is killling !!
> 
> x

@Summer, This is only my first cycle of clomid and i am waiting to OV still, but i have had similar symptoms like you. I am still having dizzy spells,hot flashes and annoying headaches. I also had slight naseau, and felt like I was coming down with the flu. I have had bad gas and some cramping. I have done research and the side effects you are experiencing are normal for the drug. 

Here is a copy and paste from an article about the side effects:

_"Clomiphene is a weak hormone and may cause occasional
hormonal side effects including mild nausea, abdominal discomfort, hot flushes, blurring of vision or
spots in front of the eyes, headaches, dizziness, and enlargement (or cysts) of the ovaries. These
side effects are usually mild and frequently occur only for the first month or two on the medication.
Most patients have no symptoms and are unaware they are even taking a medication. You should
call the office if any symptoms appear severe."_

I think if your side effects are severe than it is a good idea to talk to your DR. My side effects seem normal and mild even though they are uncomfortable and not much fun. Good luck and bay dust to you hun, :dust: :dust: hopefully it will all be worth it and we will both get our BFP's soon!!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## sadie

Im on cd6 took my second clomid pill at noon, and havent felt the slightest bit of twinge! I felt more confident with the twnges.....


----------



## hannies

Hi.

I have been on TTC since my son was 8 months. This month he is 26 months already. OB prescribes Clomid, on first cycle now. Waiting to ovulate, tomorrow has appointment for vaginal scan. Yesterday had one, he saw two follicles. Hopefully this cycle will bring good news.

I took Clomid (50mg) from CD2-6. Haven't had headache or swing in mood. I just felt happier and can't wait to O.


----------



## Jasiellover

Ladies, was charting your temp on clomid reliable.. like did your temp rise after ovulation etc? Or was it all over the place? Thanks :)


----------



## PineappleRock

Jasiellover said:


> Ladies, was charting your temp on clomid reliable.. like did your temp rise after ovulation etc? Or was it all over the place? Thanks :)

my first Clomid cycle on FF is in my signature. It's been reliable for me. My problem now is that my temps are SUPER HIGH and I'm spotting so I don't know if the Clomid increased my progesterone and that's what's keeping my temp up or not since this is too late to be IB. 

Best of luck to you & all the Clomid first timers that just joined! I had my blood drawn this morning for a quant hcg - I hope they call with the results today.


----------



## wannabeprego

@pineapple, good luck hun!!! :flower:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Jasiellover said:


> Ladies, was charting your temp on clomid reliable.. like did your temp rise after ovulation etc? Or was it all over the place? Thanks :)

Mine didnt, I usually always temp at 5:30 daily before I get out of bed before my first peewee in the morning and start from cd10 (my cycles are 28-30 days). Also, I did mine virginally because I found my temps were more consistent down there then when I did it in my mouth. 

Good luck :dust:


----------



## cj72

Jasiellover said:


> Ladies, was charting your temp on clomid reliable.. like did your temp rise after ovulation etc? Or was it all over the place? Thanks :)

My temps after O were the same as they were before clomid. My O was a day later than it usually is though. I'm still on the first cycle 5 dpo. 

Pineapple - FX crossed for you sweetie!!! I spotted with both of my girls when it was time for AF the first time, but she never came...:happydance:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Wow there is a lot of newbees so here is my WELOCME TO THE CLUB! :hi::wave: Hope everyone have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Jasiellover

Thanks for the answers! :)


----------



## sadie

My temps went up after O!

Pineapple, they are supposed to stay up if a love connection was made!!! FX!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls this af is heavy witch is good ha started taking fresh royal jelly well had 2 bottles of carlsberg it was nice but i feel ruff today as ewt today x x x


----------



## PineappleRock

15 dpo, still "spotting" and by spotting I mean it's there sometimes when I wipe but not every time. It's only made it on to my liner like maybe 3 times since it started. I tested :BFN: with FMU on a FRER. I know I'm not pregnant but what is going on? I had light periods before Clomid, is it possible that this is my period? That's what I am thinking... not sure about the temps though. It's been really hot here lately, but I have central air and have kept the thermostat the same for the past few weeks. I wish the doctor's office would've called me back yesterday, I hate not knowing the results of that blood test.


----------



## sadie

Pineapple... Was your temp up again today? Clomid cause me to spot 2 days before af came, but high temps is a good thing!!!
Mine dropped the day af showed her face, in full force.
Good luck! I have my FX for u!


----------



## PineappleRock

sadie said:


> Pineapple... Was your temp up again today? Clomid cause me to spot 2 days before af came, but high temps is a good thing!!!
> Mine dropped the day af showed her face, in full force.
> Good luck! I have my FX for u!

yeah it went up again today. This is my first month of Clomid. In the past without Clomid, my temp always started dropping the day I spotted before AF so this is super confusing to me.


----------



## sadie

On clomid my temps drop with AF. So, maybe this is a good thing!!

Can u call the drs office? Leave a message?? Not nice to keep u waiting thru the weekend.


----------



## PineappleRock

sadie said:


> On clomid my temps drop with AF. So, maybe this is a good thing!!
> 
> Can u call the drs office? Leave a message?? Not nice to keep u waiting thru the weekend.

I called before they closed yesterday and left a message with the nurse but they didn't call back. I KNOW they had my results, as I got them drawn at 10am and they didn't close until 3. They told me it would take 3 hours for them to have the results. I must not be an important person. :cry:


----------



## snl41296

CD 2 girls first day of 100mg clomid and onto IUI woohoo I cant be more excited and nervous at the same time!


----------



## Anxiously

AF is due today but BBT is still high, boobs are still sore, and this morning I had mild cramps that last for 3 seconds every 10 minutes for about an hour. Never had these symptoms before, I wonder what's going on.


----------



## jaynat

i am now starting my second round of clomid days 2-6 , having bad pms pains , waiting till this evening to take clomid as hate the side effects i had last cyle . Felt sick, in an out of this world state anyone had the same symtoms ?:growlmad:


----------



## sadie

Waiting for updates!!


----------



## audreyj

Hi ladies,
This month is my 1st cycle on Clomid. I was put on a 100 mg on CD 2-6. I felt great those 5 days of taking Clomid. On CD 9, I was super sick with 103 degrees fever. I went to get myself checked and the doc told me I was producing lots of hormones, gave me some meds and sent me home. On CD 13, I went back to get U/S and Hcg shot. My egg measured 2.15 cm. I was given progesterone which I have to take until the 8th of August. I have to go back and get another Hcg shot tomorrow and another one next week (so 3 Hcg shots all together). I feel fine. I don't feel nauseous and my boobs don't hurt. DH and I have been BD-ing every other day. I want to be optimistic but deep down I just don't want to be disappointed. I was put on Clomid for unexplained infertility. We have been trying for almost 2 years. Baby dust to you, ladies. :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sunday roast on starving think were going to st helens show with my son and nieces son they can go on the fair and watch the fireworks later x x x


----------



## snl41296

:hi: morning girls just dropping in to say hello


----------



## daviess3

Hi Ladies so far ok i think not many symptoms and not had dark hpt yet!! Trying to not think negatively though!! Hows every1? Snl when you having iui? xx


----------



## caz & bob

davies just keep busy to keep your mind off it hun x x x


----------



## SummerLily

hi everyone :happydance:

just watned to ask a quick question about clomid. im on my second 50mg cycle currently cd15. on cd13 i had some clear and slippery cm. completly clear no colour to it what soever . and today - first time ive checked my cervix this cycle - my cervix is really high and sort of tilted to one side??? i thought i would check because on pooping to the loo my light pink underwear has a LOT of white marking int . when checking my cm , its VERY thick and VERY lotion like . completly white. and today my nipples are a bit sore. 

do you think this means ive already ovulated? i have a normal 29 day cycle and am not using OPK's because ive never been able to get a positive !!!!

thanks in advance xx


----------



## cj72

SummerLily said:


> hi everyone :happydance:
> 
> just watned to ask a quick question about clomid. im on my second 50mg cycle currently cd15. on cd13 i had some clear and slippery cm. completly clear no colour to it what soever . and today - first time ive checked my cervix this cycle - my cervix is really high and sort of tilted to one side??? i thought i would check because on pooping to the loo my light pink underwear has a LOT of white marking int . when checking my cm , its VERY thick and VERY lotion like . completly white. and today my nipples are a bit sore.
> 
> do you think this means ive already ovulated? i have a normal 29 day cycle and am not using OPK's because ive never been able to get a positive !!!!
> 
> thanks in advance xx

Summer, it's hard to tell. Clomid can change your cm. I'm a 28 day cycle and normally O on CD13. Clomid made me O a day later and I had a lot less EWCM, I did get Creamy lotionlike cm right after O. You may very well have already "O"'d- but don't count on it and keep on BDing. You'll never know for sure if you don't take your temps or opk.


----------



## sadie

I dont know much about cm. I temp and use opk...

Clomid made me sooooo exhausted yesterday. I woke at 11, took it at about 2 PM, then fell right asleep at 6, woke for dinner and yawned all the way through. Im going to take it after dinner today. I cant suffer like that agan.

Since i am not being monitored, can someone explain the importance of being monitored?? My friend yesterday was explaining about seeing the size of the egg, but thats all i know. side note, I do ovulate on my own without the clomid.

Day 9 for me... Last clomid pill, hopefully for a long time!


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Sorry clomids making you so tired. It's important to take it at the same time every day tho so hopefully it'll be ok for the other days

Monitoring is basically to check that you're in the right dose. They can do an ultrasound of the follicles (not the egg, those are tiny) which produce the egg and if they're the right size on the right date they know things are working. They can monitor you for over stimulation also. They sometimes give a trigger shot when the follicle is the right size which forces the egg out. 

It's not common practice on the Nhs to monitor and it can be useful information but if you're getting positive ovulation blood tests and arent having trigger shots then I'm not sure there's much more value apart from the over stimulation thing which is rare.


----------



## cutedimples

GOOD MORNING LADIES

So my :af: came saturday afternoon and yesterday i started on my 3rd round of fertomid (generic for clomid) on d2-6. I took them last nyt coz last cycle i also suffered alot of side effects. 

:dust::dust::dust: for the ladies on this train.


----------



## sadie

I guess i'll be taking at again at 2 PM! Thanks for the useful info!!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: st Helen's show was rubbish it was better last year well don't no what were up to today till in a bit just chill on the laptop for a bit yayyyyyy :af: has gone wooppp :sex: marathon begins today x x x


----------



## Anxiously

Ok I'm getting impatient and decided to bring forward my hpt from Sun to Thur. Will be taking the day off on Thur too, to either have a huge celebration or wallow in despair...


----------



## sadie

Anxiously, i'll be rooting for you!
How many mgs of clomid did u take? i forgot.


----------



## mrphyemma

Wishing you luck for testing Anxiously, but hate having to wait until Thursday its aaaaages away! lol x


----------



## Anxiously

I had 50mg, CD2-6. AF was due yesterday, but my BBT's still up today. Loads of watery CM, heartburn, sore boobs and minor cramps in the middle of the night. FX'd!
:af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:


----------



## mrphyemma

Test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anxiously

Haha don't tempt me! I'm trying to be a good girl this month :)


----------



## caz & bob

:haha::test::test: hun fx its a nice :bfp: x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Surely there'd be a nice BFP at 14dpo? No pressure! lol x


----------



## sadie

When will u test? You're late.... Did clomid change your cycle the first time you took it? This is exciting!!


----------



## mrphyemma

I know!! I'm only 8dpo and already itching to test, I need someone else to have a go so I can get my kicks through them instead. :)


----------



## caz & bob

:haha: x x x


----------



## Anxiously

sadie said:


> When will u test? You're late.... Did clomid change your cycle the first time you took it? This is exciting!!

Clomid did shorten my cycle the first time I took it. I used to have a 30 day cycle, but with clomid, it shortened to 26 days (ovulated at CD13 when it used to be CD16). 

This time round I'm pretty sure I ovulated at CD14, so it's been 14 days since and no sign of AF. My body feels so warm, it's as if I'm toasting a bun in there. What a wonderful feeling and I hope it lasts! 

Emma, I promise I'll give you the HPT vibe on Thur!


----------



## sadie

FX!!!!!


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies not good for me think I'm having a chemical! Pregnancy tests getting fainter! Digital came up not pregnant today! Not holding hope been here to many times!! Going for blood test Tom! That's it! All crap! I need some bloody answers it's doing my head in! X


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Hi ladies not good for me think I'm having a chemical! Pregnancy tests getting fainter! Digital came up not pregnant today! Not holding hope been here to many times!! Going for blood test Tom! That's it! All crap! I need some bloody answers it's doing my head in! X

:hugs::hugs::hugs: im so sorry davies :cry:


----------



## wannabeprego

daviess3 said:


> Hi ladies not good for me think I'm having a chemical! Pregnancy tests getting fainter! Digital came up not pregnant today! Not holding hope been here to many times!! Going for blood test Tom! That's it! All crap! I need some bloody answers it's doing my head in! X

I am so sorry that things arent looking so good hun....:hugs::hugs:

I have heard stories from other girls that have had several early miscarriages that their doctor checked their progesterone levels once they got their BFP through blood work, and if they were low they got prescribed progesterone increasing medication to help keep their levels high enough to carry the pregancy through in the beginning phases of it, and it helped their bean stick and they were able to go full term with their pregnancy. You may want to ask about this when you get your blood work done, it may help now or in a later pregnancy to help you keep your pregnancy...good luck...and again, I am very sorry...:hugs:


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Hi Ladies so far ok i think not many symptoms and not had dark hpt yet!! Trying to not think negatively though!! Hows every1? Snl when you having iui? xx

my first sonogram will be next monday 7am to check my follicals. and blood work. then so on and so on after that :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

:hugs: davies xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

Ugghhh, i am still waiting to ovulate, I have been having some cramping, and normally that means I am Ovulating, but since I took the clomid this cycle, I am confused because I have been having more cramps than normal, my previous cycles without the meds were easy for me to know when I was OV'ing because I had AF type cramps usually on CD13, but since I have been taking the meds, I am super confused about if I am OV'ing or not???:shrug: Well here is today's OPK, I wish the dam thing would just get positive already...time is dragging by so slow!!!!:wacko:

View attachment 239874


View attachment 239876


Geesh, i think these look like I should defo be Ovulating in the next day or two....This cycle has been very confusing for me, not knowing how the medication will make me feel and affect my cycle...:shrug: My poor DH is having a hard time keeping up with my :sex: demands. I am trying to have :sex: once a day everyday through ovulation and than like 2 to 3 days after OV, Plus we started having :sex: even before i was ovulating, :blush: but at this rate I dont know if DH is going to be able to make it for much longer....ugghhhh......


----------



## wannabeprego

snl41296 said:


> daviess3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies so far ok i think not many symptoms and not had dark hpt yet!! Trying to not think negatively though!! Hows every1? Snl when you having iui? xx
> 
> my first sonogram will be next monday 7am to check my follicals. and blood work. then so on and so on after that :thumbup:Click to expand...

Good luck with your preperation for your IUI,.....I got my fingers crossed you will have your BFP very soon!!!! :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

aw davies so sorry hun big big :hugs::hugs: x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh Davies, I hope you are wrong hun. Thinking of you. x
Snl, exciting stuff, everything crossed the IUI is successful hun. x


----------



## wannabeprego

wannabeprego said:


> daviess3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies not good for me think I'm having a chemical! Pregnancy tests getting fainter! Digital came up not pregnant today! Not holding hope been here to many times!! Going for blood test Tom! That's it! All crap! I need some bloody answers it's doing my head in! X
> 
> I am so sorry that things arent looking so good hun....:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have heard stories from other girls that have had several early miscarriages that their doctor checked their progesterone levels once they got their BFP through blood work, and if they were low they got prescribed progesterone increasing medication to help keep their levels high enough to carry the pregancy through in the beginning phases of it, and it helped their bean stick and they were able to go full term with their pregnancy. You may want to ask about this when you get your blood work done, it may help now or in a later pregnancy to help you keep your pregnancy...good luck...and again, I am very sorry...:hugs:Click to expand...

I just wanted to add some info about progesterone that I found online. I figure this info will be helpful to alot of ladies..


_"Pregesterone helps prepare the lining of the uterus for the arrival and implantation of the embryo. After implantation, progesterone helps maintain the pregnancy until the placenta is able to provide its own hormonal support.

Progesterone is a hormone that is produced by the ovaries during the second half of the menstrual cycle. It is an essential hormone for preparing the uterus (womb) for pregnancy and on-going support of pregnancy. The lack of normal progesterone production by the ovaries in the second half of the menstrual cycle is called luteal phase defect. Women who have this defect may have difficulties in becoming pregnant and may have a higher risk of miscarriage.

Progesterone is used to supplement progesterone in women who have luteal phase defect."_


----------



## snl41296

is bayer asprin ok you think to help ?


----------



## daviess3

Thank you ladies an especially wannabeprego its so nice to have support from you all, I was on cyclogest 200mg pessaries as i do have low progesterone i wonder whether i should be having progesterone injectables instead as i have used pessaries with the last 2 mc and this pregnancy!! Fxd for you snl xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Anxiously said:


> I had 50mg, CD2-6. AF was due yesterday, but my BBT's still up today. Loads of watery CM, heartburn, sore boobs and minor cramps in the middle of the night. FX'd!
> :af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:

 
Okay Anxiously! :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test:


----------



## 35_Smiling

daviess3 said:


> Hi ladies not good for me think I'm having a chemical! Pregnancy tests getting fainter! Digital came up not pregnant today! Not holding hope been here to many times!! Going for blood test Tom! That's it! All crap! I need some bloody answers it's doing my head in! X

 
I sure hope its not. i am so sorry hun.


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> is bayer asprin ok you think to help ?

gosh not sure they said only take 81mg of asprins. I am still confuse on this too. I have been taking them since my cycle started July 12 and not sure when I should stop taking them so my body can breath.:shrug:


----------



## cj72

Thinking of you daviess. 

Ladies, I'm also 8 DPO and getting light AF like cramping. AF isn't due until Sunday, isthis a common thing on clomid?


----------



## lolageorgia

oh davies i hope not....FX for you :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Well girls, I retested with an OPK this afternoon, and I am finally OVULATING!!!!!WOOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!!!! LOL, I was starting to worry I wasnt going to or something since it happened a little later than usual...lordy....here is my beautiful positive OPK!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

View attachment 240057


It's time for :sex::sex::sex: and more :sex:!!!! WOO HOO, wish me luck girls!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Anxiously

daviess3 said:


> Hi ladies not good for me think I'm having a chemical! Pregnancy tests getting fainter! Digital came up not pregnant today! Not holding hope been here to many times!! Going for blood test Tom! That's it! All crap! I need some bloody answers it's doing my head in! X

So so sorry :hug: my OB gave me progesterone pills right after my ovulation/IUI to support conception. Perhaps u can explore that option with your OB?


----------



## sadie

cj72 said:


> Thinking of you daviess.
> 
> Ladies, I'm also 8 DPO and getting light AF like cramping. AF isn't due until Sunday, isthis a common thing on clomid?

ThaT was normal for me on my first cycle of clomid.


----------



## mrphyemma

cj72, not sure about the cramping, could be implantation? Fingers crossed. x
wannabepreggo, glad you got your +opk, go get that eggy!

Hope everyone else is ok? I'm 9dpo today, think I may test on Friday or Saturday. Eeek!


----------



## Lisa84

Good luck Emma xx


----------



## cj72

mrphyemma said:


> cj72, not sure about the cramping, could be implantation? Fingers crossed. x
> wannabepreggo, glad you got your +opk, go get that eggy!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok? I'm 9dpo today, think I may test on Friday or Saturday. Eeek!


Emma- we're the same DPO :) I think I'm gonna test Friday too!:happydance:


----------



## mrphyemma

Ooooh testing buddies cj72? Friday it is then! :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i love this chillin and not going the gym ha x x x


----------



## cutedimples

wannabeprego said:


> Well girls, I retested with an OPK this afternoon, and I am finally OVULATING!!!!!WOOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!!!! LOL, I was starting to worry I wasnt going to or something since it happened a little later than usual...lordy....here is my beautiful positive OPK!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> View attachment 240057
> 
> 
> It's time for :sex::sex::sex: and more :sex:!!!! WOO HOO, wish me luck girls!!!:thumbup:


Good luck wannabeprego!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## redberry

So sorry Davies - really hope it's not a chemical. :hugs:

Fingers crossed for you and for all the others testing soon!

:dust: :dust: :dust:

I'm only 4 DPO and don't know how I'm going to last another 10 days!


----------



## redberry

Oh, and good luck wannabeprego!

:dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of the good luck girls!!!! :flower:

Me and DH had :sex: lastnight and will again tonight (hopefully we will have :sex: at least once a day until my OPK's go negative) :blush:...I did another OPK and it was a super dark today positive today...Before clomid I would get a positive OPK for 3 days so it will be interesting to see if on clomid it stays the same... Here is a pic of my OPK from today...



Test line is darker than control line today.....:haha::winkwink:


----------



## caz & bob

nice opk hun wwoooppp x x x


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks Caz!!!!! :flower:


How is everyones week going so far?? I hope everyone is having a good week!! :winkwink:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/1752101yyfe6qscsv.gif


----------



## lolageorgia

On my last Clomid today and will start OPK testing on sat...my OH just told me he has to go away for work fri/sat/sun so he will be in BIG trouble if I O over the weekend! BLOODY MEN

GL girls xxx


----------



## LadyE

Hi Ladies, 

Just received an email from my gyn saying that my progesterone blood test came back that I did not ovulate naturally this month. A little background story-I have been tracking my af's since this past January (i know short time, but once hubby and I decided to start trying, I wanted to be pregnant yesterday) past 5 cycles my periods have been pretty irregular ranging from 23- 35 days most recent. Tried the OPK's never got a + result also tried BBT temps were all over the place. So here I am, day 1 of finding out I now need to look into medicine to help me ovulate. I must admit I'm not the healthiest- Im 5'2 about 190 pds (although I've been told I carry it well- whatever that means) and I occasionally :wine:drink and smoke- needless to say, today is day 1 of not smoking. I guess to sum it up, I'm feeling a little disappointment in myself, angry at myself and feeling 'less of a woman' although I totally understand that this is life and I'm not alone I still cant shake this feeling. But I've never been one to give up or wallow in my pity, so I'm meeting with my doctor tomorrow to discuss the process but can anyone give me a run down on what I can expect? Has anyone gotten a :bfp:after their 1st round of clomid? Does this feeling of disappointment and let down get easier as you go further into the process?
Thank you for your responses in advance! Good luck to all:dust:


----------



## cranberry987

Hi. Just a quicky to say that it might be worth getting a few cycles of bloods tests done. Sometimes people ovulate every other cycle or so.

Have you been prescribed clomid yet tho?

I understand about feeling like you're broken but really infertility is so common nowadays. People just rarely talk about it. It's v possible to get Preg on cycle 1 dependingnon what your issues are.


----------



## mellieb

Hi Ladies! I'm new here and was excited to find this thread! After a lot of convincing, my DH and I are TTC number three. I am on day 20 of my fist Clomid cycle. I did not have any side effects until the past couple days. Is this normal or could the effects be from ovulating? I have been very dizzy, nauseous, grumpy, no appetite, tired but can't sleep at night, pressure in my head, hot flashes, and a very sensitive gag reflex. I feel like a complete wack-a-doodle! My doctor is lowering my dose for next month because there was too high of a risk of multiples this month -so there was no MBS. Hopefully, next month will be better.:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## audreyj

Hi mellieb, how many mg of Clomid did the doc give u? I'm on my first cycle of Clomid as well n today is day 21 of my cycle. I was given 100 mg of Clomid. I noticed that my body is tired but I can't stay asleep at night, no appetite but I hv hunger pangs at crazy hours. Did ur doc also gave u progesterone pills? I noticed after taking progesterone pills I'm not as moody.


----------



## baby.wishing

hi ladies hope everyone is good welcome to all the new ladies on here and good luck to everyone testing soon sorry i aint been on in a while things has gone from bad to worse for me first the dh got rushed into hospital and got diagnosed with tybe 2 diabetes and now today i just found out my sister is pregnant and her and her BF doesnt even want any children but she still wasnt protecting herself how silly and she knows everything im going through and she doesnt seem bothered not one bit so that has put me really down today i aint stopped crying and to make things worse she said something that really hurt when i was talking to her she said it aint like you aint got any children its my turn now ive waited long enough once ive had one then you can i found that really hurt concidering she didnt want any and wasnt even trying and here i am 2 years later and still nothing sorry ladies for the rant x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry to her all this hun big big :hugs::hugs: x x x


----------



## wannabeprego

@babywishes, I am so sorry things have been so hard latley, I hope things get better very soon...:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## snl41296

hi girls just checking in on everyone :flower:
AFM~ CD 5 and i have one more day of taking my clomid 100mg. Monday I have my first sono to see how follicals are growing. after that I am going to see if I can get progestrone pills after IUI. i dont want to chance another chemical or m/c again.


----------



## mellieb

I'm sorry to hear about what your sister said. My sister was a fertile myrtle and it seemed like everyone time I turned around she was pregnant. Hopefully, your sister will realize how inconsiderate she was. I hope today is better for you.


----------



## mellieb

audreyj said:


> Hi mellieb, how many mg of Clomid did the doc give u? I'm on my first cycle of Clomid as well n today is day 21 of my cycle. I was given 100 mg of Clomid. I noticed that my body is tired but I can't stay asleep at night, no appetite but I hv hunger pangs at crazy hours. Did ur doc also gave u progesterone pills? I noticed after taking progesterone pills I'm not as moody.

I'm not sure, (threw the bottle away) but they are going to adjust the dose for next time. I was on progesterone as well. They want to see me after my cycle starts to see what dose of clomid I need.


----------



## sadie

lolageorgia said:


> On my last Clomid today and will start OPK testing on sat...my OH just told me he has to go away for work fri/sat/sun so he will be in BIG trouble if I O over the weekend! BLOODY MEN
> 
> GL girls xxx

Can u go with him?


----------



## cj72

baby wishing- That was inconsiderate. I was ( notice I said WAS) the fertile Myrtle in my 20's and my sister spent 10 years fighting PCOS to get pregnant and have her beautiful baby. We're both trying again right now. I'm so sorry your sister was inconsiderate and you were hurt. Hugs coming your way sweetie!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm going for a long walk i have got my scan tomorrow at 11,30 am woopp cd7 i will be hope i can see some think on the screen x x x


----------



## wannabeprego

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well afm going for a long walk i have got my scan tomorrow at 11,30pm woopp cd7 i will be hope i can see some think on the screen x x x

Good Luck!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## mrphyemma

Aww Good Luck for your scan tomorrow Caz, is it checking your follicles? x


----------



## winston83

Good luck caz hopefully nice big follies will be on the screen for you xx 
Hiya everyone xx


----------



## LadyE

cranberry987 thanks for the kind words. I'm meeting with my doctor this morning to find out the game plan. I guess I assumed clomid was in the cards since the last time I spoke to her a few months ago she said that could be a possibility. I honestly think I might ovulate sometimes because I feel the twinges and all the other bells and whistles when one ovulates...so, im just so confused right now that all I want is guidance. Realistically a few more cycles of blood work might be a good option, but like I said the wanting of being pregnant has now started to become big drum rhythms in my whole entire body that i cant hear anything else, lol . What was your journey like? Ladies, what has been your journeys so far?

Baby dust to all!


----------



## 35_Smiling

LadyE: I hope all goes well with your appointment today. :dust:

Winston83: :hi::wave: hey chick how are you! 

Mrphyemma: :hi::wave:10dpo woohoo :test: :test: :rofl:

Wannabepreggo: :hi::wave: :dust:

Caz&bob: :hi::wave: good luck tomorrow with your scan! :wohoo: hope there are a lots of follicles waiting there for you!

Cj72: good luck on this cycle :dust:

Sadie: :hi::wave: :dust:

Mellieb: :hi::wave: :dust:

Snl41296: :yippee: your on your way! Good luck! :dust:

Baby.wishing: wow family can really be mean. That was well below the belt of what your sister said. Hold tight love I am so sorry you are going through this. I will pray for your dh. I hope he can get it under control. :hugs:

For everyone else who I might have missed :hi::wave: and have a wonderful day! :dust:


----------



## snl41296

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well afm going for a long walk i have got my scan tomorrow at 11,30pm woopp cd7 i will be hope i can see some think on the screen x x x

we are cyle buddys :thumbup: i dont go for my first sono till monday 7am =D


----------



## redberry

LadyE said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just received an email from my gyn saying that my progesterone blood test came back that I did not ovulate naturally this month. A little background story-I have been tracking my af's since this past January (i know short time, but once hubby and I decided to start trying, I wanted to be pregnant yesterday) past 5 cycles my periods have been pretty irregular ranging from 23- 35 days most recent. Tried the OPK's never got a + result also tried BBT temps were all over the place. So here I am, day 1 of finding out I now need to look into medicine to help me ovulate. I must admit I'm not the healthiest- Im 5'2 about 190 pds (although I've been told I carry it well- whatever that means) and I occasionally :wine:drink and smoke- needless to say, today is day 1 of not smoking. I guess to sum it up, I'm feeling a little disappointment in myself, angry at myself and feeling 'less of a woman' although I totally understand that this is life and I'm not alone I still cant shake this feeling. But I've never been one to give up or wallow in my pity, so I'm meeting with my doctor tomorrow to discuss the process but can anyone give me a run down on what I can expect? Has anyone gotten a :bfp:after their 1st round of clomid? Does this feeling of disappointment and let down get easier as you go further into the process?
> Thank you for your responses in advance! Good luck to all:dust:

Infertility is really hard, but I've found being on here really, really helpful - just being able to let it all out, get advice and feel supported has been great.

Is this the first time you're seeing your doctor? They should get you to do blood tests first, to see if you're ovulating. I recommend charting your BBT and CM to see when you might be ovulating, so that you do the blood test on the right day (7-10 days after ovulation). If you check you CM as well as BBT, it might help.

If you're not ovulating, I suggest acupuncture - I can't praise it enough! I took Clomid for 3 cycles and still didn't ovulate, then ovulated first (and second) time on acupuncture!

It's not an easy journey, but chatting to others who know how you feel really helps. Good luck! :dust: to you!


----------



## redberry

Hi to the newbies!

Baby.wishing - sorry to hear you've been having such a hard time. I really hope you get your BFP soon. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## redberry

Oh, and LadyE - you might want to try hypnotherapy for the weight loss and smoking - Paul McKenna's programmes are fab! I lost over a stone and my brother massively cut down on his 60-a-day habit. All you need to do is buy the book and CD - it's much cheaper than going to a hypnotherapist!


----------



## caz & bob

mrphyemma said:


> Aww Good Luck for your scan tomorrow Caz, is it checking your follicles? x

ye hun my follies and lining x x x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Gosh its been a while since i put a last update on the weight loss I've done. I have been cheating badly but for the bast few weeks I have done quite well. Proud of myself.:happydance:


----------



## BabyForMe83

Anybody else out there waiting for AF to start their first round of Clomid? I'm feeling nervous, impatient and excited all at once!


----------



## mellieb

Hi Ladies,

Good luck everyone who is visiting the doctor soon. I have to call once I get my cycle, they need to check me out and mess around with my Clomid dose. I'm feeling human today, but still no appetite.:happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

BabyForMe83 said:


> Anybody else out there waiting for AF to start their first round of Clomid? I'm feeling nervous, impatient and excited all at once!

Me :hi: Only CD15 though so ages away. :dohh: xxx


----------



## LadyE

BabyForMe83 said:


> Anybody else out there waiting for AF to start their first round of Clomid? I'm feeling nervous, impatient and excited all at once!

I am I am! :happydance:Let's be cycle buddies.:hugs: I met with my doctor today and I picking up my clomid pills today after work. AF should be here any minute now (She's totally knocking on the door with her usual guests- cramps, bloated and twinges) I'm thinking either tomorrow or the latest Friday. When are you expecting AF? My doctor is starting me off on 50 mg days 5-9, how about you? I am feeling all those same feelings too. I think I'm finally getting over my initial shock and disappointment but after reading all these entries for such amazing strong woman I am starting to feel empowered. 


:dust: to all!


----------



## LadyE

Infertility is really hard, but I've found being on here really, really helpful - just being able to let it all out, get advice and feel supported has been great.

Is this the first time you're seeing your doctor? They should get you to do blood tests first, to see if you're ovulating. I recommend charting your BBT and CM to see when you might be ovulating, so that you do the blood test on the right day (7-10 days after ovulation). If you check you CM as well as BBT, it might help.

If you're not ovulating, I suggest acupuncture - I can't praise it enough! I took Clomid for 3 cycles and still didn't ovulate, then ovulated first (and second) time on acupuncture!

It's not an easy journey, but chatting to others who know how you feel really helps. Good luck! :dust: to you![/QUOTE]


You're right! Im already starting to feel better about starting my 1st cycle on Clomid. I guess the topic is still so taboo that when its something you are faced with none of your normal day to day friends can understand or even admit to encountering. Finding this thread is the best thing I could have right now Keeping me from becoming :wacko:

This is not the first time Im seeing my doctor. We have been through ultrasound to check for cysts (all clear) and 1 progesterone blood test (June 22-low low numbers). I started tracking my cycles this Jan but I was only uses the online ovulation calendar predictor up until May then I realized it wasn't going to be so easy to just 'wing it' so I started charting my temps and using OPK's (both proving unsuccessful as in temps all over the place and not even 1 + test) . So I admit I'm very early in this whole TTC but my doctor thinks that because I'm borderline PCOS ( only factor is that i am overweight and periods range from 23-35 days) and she wants me to try this out to see if I can ovulate. June I started keeping track of my CM and that added a whole other layer of confusion for me :shrug:

So now Im waiting for AF to arrive so I can give clomid a try. 

You never ovulated on clomid? Did you get pregnant on acupuncture then too? I imagine its a little pricier too correct?


talk to you soon!:hugs:


----------



## LadyE

Sorry Redberry- still getting used to this site, thought I was quoting your post, now it just looks like I wrote a book... :)


----------



## LadyE

As a general question to all ladies on the forum who have gotten :baby: from clomid...

How many cycles did it take to O? How many cycles did it take to become preggers?


Also, random- how do you get those cute little timelines as stamps under each of your replies? I want one, too cute. Im trying to copy and paste the URL and BNB isnt letting me....


----------



## SummerLily

hi newbies ! 

ladye -im on my second round of clomid and think i actually ovulated this time around!! :happydance: i ahvent used opks though but will be next month should we not get pregnant on this cycle !! 

gl xx


----------



## LadyE

SummerLily said:


> hi newbies !
> 
> ladye -im on my second round of clomid and think i actually ovulated this time around!! :happydance: i ahvent used opks though but will be next month should we not get pregnant on this cycle !!
> 
> gl xx

That's awesome congrats! so exciting! now its time to do the :sex: dance! hehe
:happydance:


----------



## Cookie dough

ebony2010 said:


> BabyForMe83 said:
> 
> 
> Anybody else out there waiting for AF to start their first round of Clomid? I'm feeling nervous, impatient and excited all at once!
> 
> Me :hi: Only CD15 though so ages away. :dohh: xxxClick to expand...

Me too :thumbup: Will be another couple of weeks before I start my first round :happydance:


----------



## cj72

click on one of our timelines and it'll take you to the site :)

35- Excited that according to FF I have a possibly triphasic pattern this month. Check out my FF chart and let me know what you think.


----------



## PineappleRock

just checking in... tonight was my 3rd day of Clomid. Hopefully my second cycle is successful!


----------



## Anxiously

I'm on cloud nine! The line on IC appeared even before the stick had fully absorbed the FMU, and it turned out darker than the control line :) CB digital has put me at 2-3 weeks. Will be seeing the OB for a scan on Mon :yipee:

https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz238/KarangKapok/Baby%20Journey/IMG_0712.jpg


----------



## cutedimples

LadyE said:


> As a general question to all ladies on the forum who have gotten :baby: from clomid...
> 
> How many cycles did it take to O? How many cycles did it take to become preggers?
> 
> 
> Hi LadyE...i am on my 3rd round of Fertomid (generic of clomid) taking my last pills today. I also purchased the OPK and will b testing on CD10.
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> And congrats to all the ladies who got :bfp:
> 
> And the others who are exactly more or less where i am....tym to :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex: so we can also have :bfp:
> and then a :baby:


----------



## cranberry987

great news anxiously :)


----------



## sadie

Omg anxiously!!! I am sooo excited for you! I just knew you were prego!!!! xoxo


----------



## sadie

Im on day 12 and i have not a single symptom of impending ovulation.... No aches, twinges, etc. even while i was taking the clomid. Whats going on? Grrrr.


----------



## Anxiously

sadie said:


> Omg anxiously!!! I am sooo excited for you! I just knew you were prego!!!! xoxo

I could feel it in my bones that I'm preggo the past 1 week too! Just too many first-time symptoms to ignore. It's ironic because I woke up at 3am today, couldn't sleep so decided to take my temp - and it plunged by 0.3 degrees! Thought I was a goner then, DH was crushed too and he couldn't sleep since, that poor man!

So seeing those 2 lines on the IC was just unbelievable for a few seconds. We actually reread the instructions to make sure we weren't hallucinating! 

I hope this bean stick!


----------



## Cookie dough

Congratulations Anxiously! Fab news! :happydance:


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh Anxiously!! I just knew it!! Congratulations!!! It was well worth the wait until Thursday! xx


----------



## sadie

FX FX FX! Again, so excited for you!!


----------



## cj72

Congrats Anxiously!!!!!

11 dpo and bfn this morning on my internet cheapie HPT.


----------



## redberry

LadyE said:


> Infertility is really hard, but I've found being on here really, really helpful - just being able to let it all out, get advice and feel supported has been great.
> 
> Is this the first time you're seeing your doctor? They should get you to do blood tests first, to see if you're ovulating. I recommend charting your BBT and CM to see when you might be ovulating, so that you do the blood test on the right day (7-10 days after ovulation). If you check you CM as well as BBT, it might help.
> 
> If you're not ovulating, I suggest acupuncture - I can't praise it enough! I took Clomid for 3 cycles and still didn't ovulate, then ovulated first (and second) time on acupuncture!
> 
> It's not an easy journey, but chatting to others who know how you feel really helps. Good luck! :dust: to you!


You're right! Im already starting to feel better about starting my 1st cycle on Clomid. I guess the topic is still so taboo that when its something you are faced with none of your normal day to day friends can understand or even admit to encountering. Finding this thread is the best thing I could have right now Keeping me from becoming :wacko:

This is not the first time Im seeing my doctor. We have been through ultrasound to check for cysts (all clear) and 1 progesterone blood test (June 22-low low numbers). I started tracking my cycles this Jan but I was only uses the online ovulation calendar predictor up until May then I realized it wasn't going to be so easy to just 'wing it' so I started charting my temps and using OPK's (both proving unsuccessful as in temps all over the place and not even 1 + test) . So I admit I'm very early in this whole TTC but my doctor thinks that because I'm borderline PCOS ( only factor is that i am overweight and periods range from 23-35 days) and she wants me to try this out to see if I can ovulate. June I started keeping track of my CM and that added a whole other layer of confusion for me :shrug:

So now Im waiting for AF to arrive so I can give clomid a try. 

You never ovulated on clomid? Did you get pregnant on acupuncture then too? I imagine its a little pricier too correct?


talk to you soon!:hugs:[/QUOTE]

Sorry to hear you've had such a confusing time charting. I only started a couples of cycles ago and I've found it really interesting and useful. I don't do OPKs because of my PCOS, and I don't have ewcm, but I do see obvious changes in cm and temp. Not that that really helps you! :dohh:

I'm not pregnant yet, and never have been, but I'd never had a positive progesterone blood test 'til I started acupuncture.

I think the cost and method of paying work differently in the States. I'm in the UK. I get the Clomid for free and the acupuncture costs £40 per session (I go weekly).


----------



## redberry

Anxiously said:


> I'm on cloud nine! The line on IC appeared even before the stick had fully absorbed the FMU, and it turned out darker than the control line :) CB digital has put me at 2-3 weeks. Will be seeing the OB for a scan on Mon :yipee:
> 
> https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz238/KarangKapok/Baby%20Journey/IMG_0712.jpg

Woohoo! :wohoo: Fantastic news! Congratulations!


----------



## harvey

some of u ladies may rember me
keepsmiling
anyway im bak
and off the clomid now yay
we went to c fs last week n had bad news so im waitin for my nxt app and fs said he wud try and refer us for icsi even tho im only 22!
heres hoping
also since coming off clomid iv had no spotting!! yay 
xx


----------



## Lisa84

Hun how come you have changed? Missed you xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Welcome back Kelly, missed you hun x


----------



## daviess3

Anxiously congrats hun so exciting lovely dark lines xx
I saw gp this morning my hcg is at 6.1 so far to low i have stopped progesterone today an now just need to wait for it all to happen! Its shit! Said where do i go from here? He said well all your results are normal, so its just bad luck to have 4!! Just try again!! Bad luck 4 mc i said i dont think so im not prepared to except that! So i called my obs an gynae cons and im waiting for a call back to tell me if i will see him again! Really i want to be referred to st marys london they have a recurrent mc specialist called Lesley Regan, she is meant to be brilliant she has a book on mc which i brought which is very informative she deals with infertility as well as mc, and often frowns upon the actual tests that most nhs hospitals have done as they dont test the blood in the correct times etc and the outcome is often false negative results!! Im hoping i can get referred!

When the bleeding starts do you think i should take my clomid on day 2 as normal? I feel like i get better advice on here than by doctors lol!! X


----------



## Lisa84

I can't believe they said it was just bad luck!! I would push for a referal hun cos thats ridiculous!!

If Clomid worked for me but i had recurring MCs i would wait until you maybe have a referal and some more answers just because we can only have Clomid for a set amount of time and i wouldn't want to waste it if that makes sense :shrug: Thats just what i would do tho hun xx


----------



## beanhunter

So sorry Davies. I've not had a miscarriage but each time I've had a laparoscopy I've been advised to wait a cycle to let my body readjust. Personally I'd rather do that than waste a cycle. Also each time I've bled for almost 2 weeks (sorry if tmi) so haven't really felt like bd anyway. Not sure if that helps but thinking of you. 

Afm I'm getting better after the last op, hopefully back to work on Monday then scan and fs the following week. She's emailed and said no more clomid for now so don't know if we will be moving on to iui/ivf. Am so confused by this cycle. Bled after the op and because of what they said thought it was af but temps are still higher than normal. Think we will just bd when I want this month - not felt in the mood yet - and then see what happens. I'm fed up. Because I've had a 2nd op a lot more of my friends know now and in some ways thats a relief.


----------



## Anxiously

Davies, how many rounds of clomid have you been on? I recall you had a break in between cycles recently right? I'm asking because I heard consecutive clomid rounds may wear down your uterus lining. 

It's been a rough cycle for you, I'm wondering if it makes sense for you to take a break again and let your body (and mind!) get some rest. I hope you'll get that referral with Lesley Regan soon and get to the bottom of things.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls went for my scan she said the shouldn't of sent me yet far to early but on a good note i had 1 fol-lie 9mm my lining is 3mm she couldnt see ewt on my right side i had to much gass cd7 today wooppp x x x


----------



## cranberry987

Id wait a cycle as well tbh, you want to give each round a strong a chance as possible and there might be hormonal issues because of the chemical (so sorry about that btw)

I think youre right to push for a referral, sounds like your gp is doing the usual gp thing and making shit up because they dont actually know. 

hugs


----------



## LadyE

Anxiously- congrats!:yipee: super excited for you! Keep us posted on your journey!


Still waiting for AF to come so I can start my 1st cycle! Said a little prayer over the pills yday...:angel:


----------



## harvey

cos sum silly girl kept gettin onto me etc,, alsmot bullyin actually so i wanted to change my name and had to delete my account to do it xx


----------



## snl41296

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls went for my scan she said the shouldn't of sent me yet far to early but on a good note i had 1 fol-lie 9mm my lining is 3mm she couldnt see ewt on my right side i had to much gass cd7 today wooppp x x x

thats awesome. but i agree I am not going for my first scan till I am CD11 which is monday. then they will take it from there :thumbup:


----------



## cranberry987

harvey said:


> cos sum silly girl kept gettin onto me etc,, alsmot bullyin actually so i wanted to change my name and had to delete my account to do it xx

oh thats annoying. gl with the icsi tho :)


----------



## harvey

thanks but its a good while off yet x


----------



## redberry

Sorry you're feeling down davies and bean. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

snl41296 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls went for my scan she said the shouldn't of sent me yet far to early but on a good note i had 1 fol-lie 9mm my lining is 3mm she couldnt see ewt on my right side i had to much gass cd7 today wooppp x x x
> 
> thats awesome. but i agree I am not going for my first scan till I am CD11 which is monday. then they will take it from there :thumbup:Click to expand...

good luck hun i wish i would of gone monday now but woman at the other hospital said u can go any time between then so she book for today x x x


----------



## harvey

caz huni hii
do u have to go bak for another scan?
xx


----------



## caz & bob

no hun she just said ever think looks ok weather my doc sends me for another 1 don't no see what happens x x x


----------



## harvey

ohhh good luck then sweetie c


----------



## winston83

Hey Harvey nice to have you bk xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

redberry said:


> Anxiously said:
> 
> 
> I'm on cloud nine! The line on IC appeared even before the stick had fully absorbed the FMU, and it turned out darker than the control line :) CB digital has put me at 2-3 weeks. Will be seeing the OB for a scan on Mon :yipee:
> 
> https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz238/KarangKapok/Baby%20Journey/IMG_0712.jpg
> 
> Woohoo! :wohoo: Fantastic news! Congratulations!Click to expand...

Congrats!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/55c65492-1.gif


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Congratulations on your BFP :D h&h 9months xxx


----------



## caz & bob

congrats :dance::yipee::dance::yipee: x x x


----------



## BabyForMe83

LadyE said:


> BabyForMe83 said:
> 
> 
> Anybody else out there waiting for AF to start their first round of Clomid? I'm feeling nervous, impatient and excited all at once!
> 
> I am I am! :happydance:Let's be cycle buddies.:hugs: I met with my doctor today and I picking up my clomid pills today after work. AF should be here any minute now (She's totally knocking on the door with her usual guests- cramps, bloated and twinges) I'm thinking either tomorrow or the latest Friday. When are you expecting AF? My doctor is starting me off on 50 mg days 5-9, how about you? I am feeling all those same feelings too. I think I'm finally getting over my initial shock and disappointment but after reading all these entries for such amazing strong woman I am starting to feel empowered.
> 
> 
> :dust: to all!Click to expand...

Yay a buddy!:happydance: I'm getting all the signs of AF but it hasn't shown up. I've heard ppl say it can take up to 2-weeks after the last provera pill... I'm starting on 50 mg days 2-6. I'm feeling a bit down today as DH started questioning whether now is the right time to have a baby (economic climate). I think the reality that clomid could actually work for us has just hit him. All this time we've been trying we both grew to learn it probably wouldn't happen without medical assistance...and now, it's within my grasp. .. We're supposed to talk tonight. My heart is sinking...


----------



## snl41296

Congratssssssssssss


----------



## sadie

I hope your conversation went well, babyforme. 


I finally got my pos opk!


----------



## LadyE

BabyForMe83 said:


> LadyE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyForMe83 said:
> 
> 
> Anybody else out there waiting for AF to start their first round of Clomid? I'm feeling nervous, impatient and excited all at once!
> 
> I am I am! :happydance:Let's be cycle buddies.:hugs: I met with my doctor today and I picking up my clomid pills today after work. AF should be here any minute now (She's totally knocking on the door with her usual guests- cramps, bloated and twinges) I'm thinking either tomorrow or the latest Friday. When are you expecting AF? My doctor is starting me off on 50 mg days 5-9, how about you? I am feeling all those same feelings too. I think I'm finally getting over my initial shock and disappointment but after reading all these entries for such amazing strong woman I am starting to feel empowered.
> 
> 
> :dust: to all!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay a buddy!:happydance: I'm getting all the signs of AF but it hasn't shown up. I've heard ppl say it can take up to 2-weeks after the last provera pill... I'm starting on 50 mg days 2-6. I'm feeling a bit down today as DH started questioning whether now is the right time to have a baby (economic climate). I think the reality that clomid could actually work for us has just hit him. All this time we've been trying we both grew to learn it probably wouldn't happen without medical assistance...and now, it's within my grasp. .. We're supposed to talk tonight. My heart is sinking...Click to expand...

I suspect from your username you were born in 83? I was. My hubby is also 28 and when we first got married 3 years ago neither one of us were ready- we still wanted to travel, move up in our jobs, save money etc. Well 3 years have gone by and we're both ready but as soon as I say 'okay this week we gotta focus' its like ADD time for him, not that we dont :sex: but I always feel like its never enough, lol . He's all about 'let it happen naturally' and Im like I know what I have going against us (Im overweight/ borderline PCOS) I keep telling him its not that easy. (Obvi Im not delusional- I know I have made myself a little obsessed and control freak about this whole getting pregnant thing, i realize that lol) 
I think for men its always going to freak them out just a little bit- even for the ones that hide behind the 'im totally in, ready and excited' look. Women become mothers as soon as they become preggers, or for me, as soon as we decided we were ready, men only get it when the baby's here and until that time they are freaking out about what it entails and begin to doubt the whole thing. I think your hubby is just reacting like any 'typical' hubby would. There's never going to be a 'perfect time'. It can be upsetting I get that, but this is a great opportunity for you both to communicate with one another, learn more about each others strengths and weaknesses and paddle on the baby boat journey together! (ick, last comment a little too cheese ball of me:dohh:)

I get what you're feeling and I hope your talk with him tonight goes well. FX cycle buddy:hugs:


----------



## LadyE

Sorry Davies and Bean. Sending positive thoughts and vibes to you both!:hugs:


https://lt1f.lilypie.com/FA1um4.png

https://lt3f.lilypie.com/61OJm4.png

***Waiting for AF to start 1st cycle on Clomid****


----------



## 35_Smiling

Anxiously said:


> I'm on cloud nine! The line on IC appeared even before the stick had fully absorbed the FMU, and it turned out darker than the control line :) CB digital has put me at 2-3 weeks. Will be seeing the OB for a scan on Mon :yipee:
> 
> https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz238/KarangKapok/Baby%20Journey/IMG_0712.jpg

:dance::awww::yipee::headspin::juggle::wohoo::loopy::wine:CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH! WOW!


----------



## daviess3

Girls I got my referal to Lesley woohoo something is going right for a change lol! I just pray she can help me! Hope ur all good xx


----------



## Lisa84

great news Davies :) How did you manage that? xxx


----------



## daviess3

Well my doc told me I needed to write a letter to my obs N gynae cons! But I just called his secretary explained I was in the process of my 4th loss! An I asked if I could either see him again or I really wanted to be refered to Lesley regan in London, she said she would talk to him an call MD back! An she said that's fine he's agreed to refer you! I called an spoke to sum1 who said it's about 5 weeks for sn appointment! I hope so been waiting to long now! How's u? What's ur next step? X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday woopp well me and oh are chill in why my son has gone swimming so think :sex: is on in a bit x x x


----------



## sadie

Excellent news, davies!


----------



## sadie

Here i am trying to time everything perfectly.... Pos opk yesterday at 5pm, then again today at 11:30am..... i hope i hope i hope.


----------



## redberry

Excellent news, davies!

Babyforme - there is NEVER a right time to have a baby financially, unless you're stinking rich! They're going to cost you a fortune for the rest of your lives! I think your dh is just nervous. Once you're pregnant he'll be fine. Then he'll fall in love with the baby and not be able to imagine his life without him or her. 

Men just aren't built like us. He can't help not wanting to grow up! For us, the need to have a baby overrides our fears, but it's not the same for men. They need a little time. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## LadyE

Awesome news davies!

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/FA1um4.png

https://lt3f.lilypie.com/61OJm4.png


***Waiting for AF to start 1st cycle on Clomid****


----------



## LadyE

sadie said:


> Here i am trying to time everything perfectly.... Pos opk yesterday at 5pm, then again today at 11:30am..... i hope i hope i hope.

A LOT of :sex: is in store for you! good luck!:happydance:


_______________________

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/FA1um4.png

https://lt3f.lilypie.com/61OJm4.png

***Waiting for AF to start 1st cycle on Clomid****


----------



## Lisa84

daviess3 said:


> Well my doc told me I needed to write a letter to my obs N gynae cons! But I just called his secretary explained I was in the process of my 4th loss! An I asked if I could either see him again or I really wanted to be refered to Lesley regan in London, she said she would talk to him an call MD back! An she said that's fine he's agreed to refer you! I called an spoke to sum1 who said it's about 5 weeks for sn appointment! I hope so been waiting to long now! How's u? What's ur next step? X

So glad that you didn't have to fight to hard for a referral. It would have been the last thing you need.

I'm doing fine hun just waiting for IVF now. Planning the wedding is taking my mind off it nicely and making the time fly xxx


----------



## ann89

Hello! I was wondering if any of you ladies ever tried metormin and if it worked?


----------



## cranberry987

I took it and after 3 months it got me ovulating. I tried clomid anyway as I was fed up of waiting :haha:


----------



## ann89

Lol! I'm going to the dr. on the 10th for my pcos. and I'm pretty much certain he'll put me on metformin. But I'm not too sure if he'll put me on clomid so soon. But we'll see!


----------



## cranberry987

My dr said to give it 8wks and after that he said incould have clomid but was too fat for it on the Nhs. I ovulated that next cycle from the met but I already got my grubby little hands on the clomid privately by then. We'd been ttc 14m by then. 

Met helps a lot of ppl but you sometimes have to give it a few months to see ovulation. Gl with it :)


----------



## ann89

Thanks! That's what my dr also said about it.. that it could take about 6 months to regulate my cycles.


----------



## wannabeprego

Quick question clomid girls.... Did any of you notice an increase in hunger after starting to take clomid...I have been sooo hungry this month!!!! I was wondering if it was from the clomid maybe??? Ugghhh...I could eat a horse...LOL..:blush: :haha:.Any feed back on this would be appreciated!! :flower:


----------



## cranberry987

I was starving! I could eat dinner and while I put the last mouthful in be starving again. No real advice I'm afraid rather than eat brown bread and pasta, those kinda slow release stuff. Mine passed after ovulation as I remember. Or maybe a bit before.


----------



## daviess3

Wannabeprego I put on 2 stone!!! Couldn't stop eating!! An I was like a woman possessed like I was a pregnant woman lol! I wanted chilli with Mayo!! All sorts of wierd things! But if it got me what I wanted I don't care! Xx


----------



## SummerLily

im on my second round of clomid and have nearly [put on half a stone!! but if it works im happy to carry it around ! 

clomid question : did anyone notice more cm with clomid??? on my first cycle i had LOADS in the 2ww period but this time around im 8 days away from my period and theres hardly any now ! not sure if its a good sign or not ! xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the feedback girls...I have been hungry this whole month...for lots of junk food too. The other day I had Mexican food and it was absolute heaven..:blush: :haha: I totally agree that it is worth it gaining weight if we can get our BFP's finally!!! :thumbup:

@Summer, I am sorry but i dont know much about CM, it all looks the same to me, excpet for when I am ovulating, it gets clear and strethcy. Sometimes before AF is about to arrive my CM gets milky kind of clear and runny too. I really dont use CM to try to figure out anything with my cycle though because it just confuses me....:wacko:


----------



## lolageorgia

I dont think I have stoppped eating since I started on it...Anything that crosses my path will get eaten :-0 xx


----------



## cj72

Yay Davies!!!

Ann- My sister has PCOS and got pregnant 2 months after starting metformin. Clomid didn't do a thing for her. 

Girls- I've always had sore bbs the week before AF, but on my first round of clomid here and not one pain, tingle, nothing. I'm 12 DPO and my LP is usually 15 days... Have any of you experienced this before?


----------



## MommaPick

Hello Ladies!!
Im very very new to this site. (this is my first post) 
Here's a little about me...
Met my Husband in 06. Had our daughter in 08. After having her I chose to use Mirena. In June of last year we decided to start trying again, and wanted another one, or be pregnant, by our daughters birthday... Well we are STiLL trying with no luck. I have had 2 laproscopys done (in the last year) for ovarian cysts, fibroid uterus, and the last time (in june '11) they have now found endometrosis... So my DR put me on Clomid!! I am CD4 and day 3 of Clomid. He has me taking 50mg days 3-7 and bd on CD12-13-14... Im trying to be very positive... 
So, what are your clomid stories..?! :]


----------



## wannabeprego

MommaPick said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> Im very very new to this site. (this is my first post)
> Here's a little about me...
> Met my Husband in 06. Had our daughter in 08. After having her I chose to use Mirena. In June of last year we decided to start trying again, and wanted another one, or be pregnant, by our daughters birthday... Well we are STiLL trying with no luck. I have had 2 laproscopys done (in the last year) for ovarian cysts, fibroid uterus, and the last time (in june '11) they have now found endometrosis... So my DR put me on Clomid!! I am CD4 and day 3 of Clomid. He has me taking 50mg days 3-7 and bd on CD12-13-14... Im trying to be very positive...
> So, what are your clomid stories..?! :]

@Momma, Welcome to the thread!:flower:
This was my first month of clomid too, I did 50 mg CD-5 through 9. I decided to start taking it after TTC for over a year now because my husband has a low :spermy: count after a vasectomy reversal and I figured it might help increase our odds of me getting pregnant with my 1st baby. 

You might want to try ovulation predictor tests to make sure that you are having :sex: when you are actually ovulating. Sometimes our bodies dont cooperate and we dont ovulate when we plan to. I normally ovulate on CD 13 but with clomid I didnt ovulate until CD15 so if i wasnt doing my ovulation tests I might of missed having :sex: in my fertile window. Good luck and baby dust to you!!! I hope you get your :bfp: soon.:dust: :dust:


----------



## BabyForMe83

@LadyE yep I'm an 83 baby! thanks so much for the words of encouragement - we actually haven't managed to talk about it yet... For some reason I feel so tired on Metformin and I really struggled to stay awake. On top of that I've been really emotional - has anybody else been feeling that way on Provera? I mean it got so bad that DH has said he's gonna let me have some alone time today. I didn't even argue with him because I actually do feel like I wanna be by myself (or at least not around him) I can't understand what's really going on with me and I'm starting to wonder if I can really cope with this...

On a brighter note, have you started AF yet? My last pill was yesterday so I'm still hoping for it sooner rather than later...


----------



## BabyForMe83

@Momma welcome! xxx I haven't started my first round of Clomid yet - here's hoping it works for you xxxx


----------



## LadyE

BabyForMe83 said:


> @LadyE yep I'm an 83 baby! thanks so much for the words of encouragement - we actually haven't managed to talk about it yet... For some reason I feel so tired on Metformin and I really struggled to stay awake. On top of that I've been really emotional - has anybody else been feeling that way on Provera? I mean it got so bad that DH has said he's gonna let me have some alone time today. I didn't even argue with him because I actually do feel like I wanna be by myself (or at least not around him) I can't understand what's really going on with me and I'm starting to wonder if I can really cope with this...
> 
> On a brighter note, have you started AF yet? My last pill was yesterday so I'm still hoping for it sooner rather than later...

Good morning! Maybe some alone time will do you both some good. Having that time to think and reflect can really help a person put things into perspective and realize that the struggles are worth it when the final result will be to get to hold a dear baby! 
I have never been on provera so I'm not familiar with the side effects but from what you and others have written seems like being emotional is a very present side effect when taking provera? Regardless, you can get thru this and you will! Stay positive 83- we've got this! :) 

Nope, no AF yet- its day 33- last month was day 35 so I'm hoping that witch gets here. Of course every month you dnt want her to come she does and the one month you need her to come she takes her dear sweet time!! I'm thinking the next two days I need to not think about her so much bc I'm starting to think my mind is playing tricks on my body...


----------



## baby.wishing

hi ladies hope everyone is good afm im currently 6dpo and im so confused could you ladies please take a look at my chart and tell me what you think i have no idea what is going on with my temps this cycle but it doesnt look normal thats for sure good luck to al the ladies about to test and welcome to all the new ladies x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well afm been food shopping and now chill in because the weather is lovely wooppp x x x


----------



## daviess3

Hi caz hope ur good!! I'm at home to bleedings started sorry tmi!! Really having horrible af cramps!! Feel sorry for myself today! What day u on caz? X


----------



## sadie

Bby wishing, im not an expert but your chart looks great to me.... What do u think is wrong with it?


----------



## Anxiously

babywishing your chart looks fine to me :)


----------



## snl41296

morning everyone wow I missed tons. I am so happy davies for u. afm~ MONDAY IS THE FIRST SONOGRAM :happydance: hopping this week coming up is IUI woohoo :happydance: I am on CD 9 and my CBFM is telling me to pee on sticks but still LOw =D CD 10 around I get a HIGH reading


----------



## Anxiously

snl41296 said:


> morning everyone wow I missed tons. I am so happy davies for u. afm~ MONDAY IS THE FIRST SONOGRAM :happydance: hopping this week coming up is IUI woohoo :happydance: I am on CD 9 and my CBFM is telling me to pee on sticks but still LOw =D CD 10 around I get a HIGH reading

GL with the IUI! Sure worked for me! :happydance:


----------



## snl41296

Anxiously said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> morning everyone wow I missed tons. I am so happy davies for u. afm~ MONDAY IS THE FIRST SONOGRAM :happydance: hopping this week coming up is IUI woohoo :happydance: I am on CD 9 and my CBFM is telling me to pee on sticks but still LOw =D CD 10 around I get a HIGH reading
> 
> GL with the IUI! Sure worked for me! :happydance:Click to expand...

im so excited knowing nothing major is wrong with both of us. just had trouble ovulating which clomid is helping and DH sperm is OK just 10% slow swimmers which FS is not worried about it :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

daviess3 said:


> Hi caz hope ur good!! I'm at home to bleedings started sorry tmi!! Really having horrible af cramps!! Feel sorry for myself today! What day u on caz? X

i am on cd 9 lv hope you get things sorted and you have a nice sticky bean next hun x x x


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave: hey ladies! I hope everyone is having a great weekend thus far.

As for me i am bush. I wish i was still in my bed...

Argg I am having issues with my weight...I can't seem to get below 180.6. :growlmad: I stand on the scale every moring with my birthday suite on and its been the same since last weel wednesday (July 27). I even started to go jogging in the mornings and power walk in the evenings in hope to lose weight faster. Nothing is working:cry:...Any suggestions?:shrug:


----------



## BabyForMe83

@LadyE thank you x I'm gonna try my best to get myself together. I'm usually so upbeat so this feels alien to me. Almost relieved to know it could be more to do with the pill than me!

I found myself going to the supermarket for sanitary towels (the first time in over a year!) In the hope that thinking positive will bring AF on... but I think you're right- time to just stop thinking about it and let it do it's thing!:hugs:


----------



## cj72

35_Smiling said:


> :hi::wave: hey ladies! I hope everyone is having a great weekend thus far.
> 
> As for me i am bush. I wish i was still in my bed...
> 
> Argg I am having issues with my weight...I can't seem to get below 180.6. :growlmad: I stand on the scale every moring with my birthday suite on and its been the same since last weel wednesday (July 27). I even started to go jogging in the mornings and power walk in the evenings in hope to lose weight faster. Nothing is working:cry:...Any suggestions?:shrug:

35- I had a plateau for 2 weeks and you know what got things rocking again? A huge fat girl day. I ate everything I could get my hands on. The next day I went right back to my normal routine and the weight came right off. Who would guess?:thumbup:


----------



## 35_Smiling

cj72 said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> :hi::wave: hey ladies! I hope everyone is having a great weekend thus far.
> 
> As for me i am bush. I wish i was still in my bed...
> 
> Argg I am having issues with my weight...I can't seem to get below 180.6. :growlmad: I stand on the scale every moring with my birthday suite on and its been the same since last weel wednesday (July 27). I even started to go jogging in the mornings and power walk in the evenings in hope to lose weight faster. Nothing is working:cry:...Any suggestions?:shrug:
> 
> 35- I had a plateau for 2 weeks and you know what got things rocking again? A huge fat girl day. I ate everything I could get my hands on. The next day I went right back to my normal routine and the weight came right off. Who would guess?:thumbup:Click to expand...

OMG! I spoke to my father today and he said just that! So I ate for breakfast three homemade pancakes, luch a four piece meal from KFC and dinner I had two piece of chicken with spanish rice and two corn on the cobs. So tomorrow I am going back on the scarsdale and walking in the morning and so on before I head to church. lol I hope it works...will let you know. thanks


----------



## LadyE

@Babyforme83-I'm glad that you are in better spirits today! I hope you cleared out the entire store's supply :) 
if you don't mind me asking, how long as it been since you've had your af?

@35- are you on a particular diet/eating plan? What has seemed to work for me really well is Weight Watchers...I see your in the Bahamas, Im not sure if there are WW meetings there, but the online program works really well too!

No af yet, that witch!


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> :hi::wave: hey ladies! I hope everyone is having a great weekend thus far.
> 
> As for me i am bush. I wish i was still in my bed...
> 
> Argg I am having issues with my weight...I can't seem to get below 180.6. :growlmad: I stand on the scale every moring with my birthday suite on and its been the same since last weel wednesday (July 27). I even started to go jogging in the mornings and power walk in the evenings in hope to lose weight faster. Nothing is working:cry:...Any suggestions?:shrug:

i think u hold your weight awesome and think u are beautiful <3


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:girls hope your all well afm doing my Sunday roast as usual i hope this month it works for us because me and the oh have done some big changes oh has stopped coffee all together and i drink decaff so fx it works this month x x x


----------



## BabyForMe83

LadyE said:


> @Babyforme83-I'm glad that you are in better spirits today! I hope you cleared out the entire store's supply :)
> if you don't mind me asking, how long as it been since you've had your af?
> 
> @35- are you on a particular diet/eating plan? What has seemed to work for me really well is Weight Watchers...I see your in the Bahamas, Im not sure if there are WW meetings there, but the online program works really well too!
> 
> No af yet, that witch!

lol I haven't had an AF since march 2010 and that was a withdrawal bleed from Yasmin! No twinges, cramps or any indications that AF was ever coming...

Still no sign of her yet either!!


----------



## harvey

well ladies im not too sure wen af is due cos i didnt use opks,, thats assumin i ovd of course lol 
im cd 29 today x


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> :hi::wave: hey ladies! I hope everyone is having a great weekend thus far.
> 
> As for me i am bush. I wish i was still in my bed...
> 
> Argg I am having issues with my weight...I can't seem to get below 180.6. :growlmad: I stand on the scale every moring with my birthday suite on and its been the same since last weel wednesday (July 27). I even started to go jogging in the mornings and power walk in the evenings in hope to lose weight faster. Nothing is working:cry:...Any suggestions?:shrug:
> 
> i think u hold your weight awesome and think u are beautiful <3Click to expand...

na girl i still feel fat. so tomorrow I will start back on the scarsdale plan and see if I can go below 180lbs. fingers cross


----------



## 35_Smiling

LadyE said:


> @Babyforme83-I'm glad that you are in better spirits today! I hope you cleared out the entire store's supply :)
> if you don't mind me asking, how long as it been since you've had your af?
> 
> @35- are you on a particular diet/eating plan? What has seemed to work for me really well is Weight Watchers...I see your in the Bahamas, Im not sure if there are WW meetings there, but the online program works really well too!
> 
> No af yet, that witch!

 
Sorry I am not in the Bahamas but in Bermuda. We are smack in the middle of the Atlantic ocean and we are not part of any Carribbean Islands altough people think we are. We don't have weight watchers here on the island (it would be nice tho). I am doing the scarsdale medical diet plan. I purchased the book becasue the internet wasn't giving me the full information I needed to succeed. 

Here is the link:
https://www.scarsdaledietmenu.com/scarsdale-diet-menu.html

Here is the link for the book:
https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Scarsdale-Medical-Diet-Tarnowers/dp/0553268864

Trust me it works!


----------



## 35_Smiling

I went home last night and my son was smoking weed along with my husband&#8217;s nephew and they were high as a kite&#8230;when I mean high&#8230;I mean he was wayyyy out there. I tried to reason with me that this is enough&#8230;he just got off on a one year conditional discharge from his issue in June and now this&#8230;I told him he and my husband&#8217;s nephew had no respect for this house which it was even mine or theirs to even do this illegal stuff in. The police can come up here without a warrant and arrest them both.

I gave him the rules of the house and to my dismay my son decided to pack his stuff (everything) and leave. Before he left I said when you walk out of this house&#8230;your walking out on me and choosing weed (this illegal substance) over me. Once you step out&#8230;there is no coming back and I meant it. I told him it&#8217;s called tough love and you are now 18yrs and I am not going to demand that you stop smoking; its going to happen on your own. 

He looked at me and walked out. I told him this is the choice you have made not me. The only person to blame is you NOT me. I will always love you but this is where I draw the line. Keep well and Good-bye is what I said&#8230;

Now I am hurting very bad. I didn&#8217;t even sleep last night sighhh&#8230;please keep me in your prayers ladies&#8230;I need it right now.:cry:


----------



## harvey

ohhh god hun
so sorry ur goin thru this
maybe it wil be the reality check he needs x


----------



## LadyE

Bermuda! Awesome! Ill take a look at this plan, thanks for sharing! 
I'm so sorry you're going thru this with your son. Drugs are a tough thing to deal with and he needs to realize it can take over his life if he's not careful. We all know its known as a 'gateway' drug and that's a scary thing. But he needs to learn on his own... Keeping you in my prayers :)


----------



## daviess3

35 maaaannn ur not having a good time are you babe! I agree with what you did i would do the same he will come back with his tail between his legs!! Does he work or college? Normally when they need money there back lol! Feeding washing they soon realise the big wide world isnt all its cracked up to be!! XX


----------



## cj72

35, hugs sweetie! You laid down the law. Time for him to grow up. Tough love is hard to give but he'll be better for it in the long run.


----------



## mrphyemma

Aww 35, your son is being a typical stupid teenage boy. You did the right thing hun and the others are right, he won't be away long. He still needs his mama. Big hugs xx

AFM, temp has crashed today and a bit of spotting looks like tomorrow will be CD1. I don't know what to do anymore :( Sick of this crap. The baby I lost at New Year would be due this week and I'm finding it difficult. I may give the clomid a break for a month or two see if it helps.


----------



## snl41296

girls I am so nervous woohoo tomorrow first scan... i will be CD 11 i started peeing on my sticks but CB is still low. my OPK's are getting darker. I hope it is good tomorrow and they see follicals. and they are growing.. I will keep u posted my scan is at 7am =D


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> I went home last night and my son was smoking weed along with my husbands nephew and they were high as a kitewhen I mean highI mean he was wayyyy out there. I tried to reason with me that this is enoughhe just got off on a one year conditional discharge from his issue in June and now thisI told him he and my husbands nephew had no respect for this house which it was even mine or theirs to even do this illegal stuff in. The police can come up here without a warrant and arrest them both.
> 
> I gave him the rules of the house and to my dismay my son decided to pack his stuff (everything) and leave. Before he left I said when you walk out of this houseyour walking out on me and choosing weed (this illegal substance) over me. Once you step outthere is no coming back and I meant it. I told him its called tough love and you are now 18yrs and I am not going to demand that you stop smoking; its going to happen on your own.
> 
> He looked at me and walked out. I told him this is the choice you have made not me. The only person to blame is you NOT me. I will always love you but this is where I draw the line. Keep well and Good-bye is what I said
> 
> Now I am hurting very bad. I didnt even sleep last night sighhhplease keep me in your prayers ladiesI need it right now.:cry:

first off :hug: I am so sorry you are going through this rough patch. im here if u want to chat or text me :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Hi snl fxd for Tom let us no how u get on!!! Emma I do think breaking from clomid kick starts it sometimes! I took a break I took fresh royal jelly good for healthy eggs! Aspirin folic acid and I think b complex! Will let u no if that's whatnot was an get back to you the next month went back on clomid an pg! Ok my little beans aren't sticky but I think thats to do with progesterone or a blood clotting issue!! How many consecutive months have you been on it Hun? Xx


----------



## cutedimples

Good morning Ladies

So i am on CD10 today...will start using OPK as of 2moro. I can also say that i hav also been eating alot since being on fertomid...i am constantly hungry. i soooooo hope that i will have a :bfp: this month, this being my 3rd round of fertomid.

:dust::dust::dust: to all the ladies


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck today snl xxx

Davies, thanks for the advice on the supplements, let me know what you definitely took and I will do the same in the hope that it works for me too. ;) I took clomid for 7 cycles and got pregnant. I lost the baby at 2 months and didn't take clomid again until a month after the loss so this 2nd round of clomid has been 7 cycles too. 14 clomid cycles with a 3 month gap. I think I have 4 cycles of the stuff left so I want the best shot at it, if that means taking a break now then so be it.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm chill in again today no gym woopp think i may go back tomorrow missed it but needed the rest symptoms this month have been really strong hot flushes x x x


----------



## daviess3

Apparently all the b vitamins are are essential in the conceptual period!! and vitamin b12 can help with low sperm counts in men!

Zinc is another one im going to try apparently changes in your level ie dropping can cause miscarriage and infertility! Its also good for oh to take as it is good for healthy sperm production!

Vitamin c is a good one to take along side clomid it has been proven to increase the chance of ovulation when taken along side clomid! Its also good for preventing sperm clumping together!

Agnus castus ( Vitex or chaste tree berry) This helps to restore hormone imbalances that cause infertility! It can help to regulate periods, restart periods that have stopped, helps with heavy periods increase the ratio of progesterone an oestrogen by balancing excess oestrogen!!! Im def gonna give this one a go!!
Im gonna give this a try while i wait for my referral apparently the wait is 12 weeks!!! Not 5 dunno where they got that from lol!! XX


----------



## BabyForMe83

Good morning all! Hoping we are all one step closer to our goals today xxx


----------



## caz & bob

davies how long did you take fresh royal jelly for before you got your bfp x x x


----------



## BabyForMe83

Soon as I sent that, a pregnant lady walked into my office...


----------



## caz & bob

hope we all get them soon hun x x x


----------



## BabyForMe83

Yep... I'm burning with envy as she sits here talking to my colleague...


----------



## daviess3

I took it an got preg that month!!! I'm going to give them all a go as I'm not taking clomid this month! Will see what happens! X


----------



## LadyE

Hi ladies, hope all is well. I was wondering this moening, do any of you take women's daily pre-natal vitamins? The pack comes with 30 prenatal and 30 fish oil- each month I only take the prenatal bc tthe fish oil makes me nauseous ( even when I take it w food) and I burp fish all day long, I ask bc am I missing out on something by not taking it ?


----------



## Anxiously

Hi Ladies, just got back from the OB who had confirmed my :bfp: Actually saw the little pregnancy sac in my first sonogram pic. It's still early though, I'm only just starting my 5th week. So still keeping my fingers crossed.

But I thought it will be good to just share my thoughts on what led to the :bfp:, perhaps some of you can identify with these symptoms as well. 

1st Clomid cycle
- No side effects
- Hungrier than usual but only during luteal phase
- IUI on CD14 but I think I ovulated way too early for the inseminated sperm to catch the egg
- Usual pre-AF tender boobs, but went away a couple of days before AF arrived. 
- No cramps at all
- Ultra heavy AF on the first day, with lots of blood clots. Never had this since my teens! The next 2 days were lighter, but still heavier flow as compared to my pre-Clomid days.
- AF lasted only 4 days

2nd Clomid cycle
- Went for HSG, all clear
- Headaches after taking Clomid
- Hungrier than usual during LP
- IUI on CD14, this time I think I ovulated right before insemination
- OB prescribed 10mg Duphaston (progesterone) to be taken twice a day until AF arrives
- BBT dip on 7dpo
- Warm, fuzzy feeling in the stomach from 12 dpo onwards
- Constipation
- Acne breakout (face and body)
- Mild and short cramps that goes on and off on 12-14 dpo
- Boobs continued to be sore past 14 dpo
- No fatigue, no nausea
- Get hungry more frequently (although my appetite at each meal has not increased)

I'm definitely no expert but my gut feel tells me that the 2nd round was successfully because of 4 factors:
- The heavy AF after the first round had cleared the old uterus lining and any blood clots that had been sticking around, thereby making way for fresh new lining to be built up
- The HSG cleared my tubes of any minor obstructions
- My ovulation occurred right on time for IUI
- The progesterone pills that I've been taking throughout LP

In both cycles I had 2 mature follies which ruptured. But only 1 got fertilised during the 2nd round. 

So there you go! I hope this helps and :dust: to all!


----------



## caz & bob

daviess3 said:


> I took it an got preg that month!!! I'm going to give them all a go as I'm not taking clomid this month! Will see what happens! X

did u ho well hope i do i have stared it this month i have 1 more round of clomid left if this one doesn't work


----------



## BabyForMe83

Congrats! @ Anxious! Xxxxxxx


----------



## BabyForMe83

Can I ask, what's the longest anybody has gone without AF and did clomid get you ovulating? I ask because I haven't had one since March 2010 and I'm wondering if clomid is gonna be enough for me...


----------



## cutedimples

Congrats Anxious


----------



## DnJ

congrats thats amazing, thanks for sharing too!


----------



## snl41296

hi girls I went and now I wait till noon time/5pm inbetween that time arguh


----------



## redberry

Fingers crossed that all of us get some wonderfully happy news soon! Lots of us seem to be a bit down at the moment for one reason or another (except anxiously, of course - congrats!!). 

Sending you all lots of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Congrats anxious so excited for you xx 
Caz what's your next step after clomid? 
Baby4me83 sorry Hun I don't no I always have an af but I'm sure some of girls on here have had an injection or tablet to bring on af? Good luck xx


----------



## Anxiously

BabyForMe83 said:


> Can I ask, what's the longest anybody has gone without AF and did clomid get you ovulating? I ask because I haven't had one since March 2010 and I'm wondering if clomid is gonna be enough for me...

I've read that Duphaston is prescribed to regulate menstrual cycle as well. But I think this drug is not available in the UK...give Clomid a go this cycle and see how it pans out. I guess your OB will adjust the dosage accordingly later, and if necessary recommend some alternatives.


----------



## daviess3

Snl fxd xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Anxiously said:


> Hi Ladies, just got back from the OB who had confirmed my :bfp: Actually saw the little pregnancy sac in my first sonogram pic. It's still early though, I'm only just starting my 5th week. So still keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> But I thought it will be good to just share my thoughts on what led to the :bfp:, perhaps some of you can identify with these symptoms as well.
> 
> 1st Clomid cycle
> - No side effects
> - Hungrier than usual but only during luteal phase
> - IUI on CD14 but I think I ovulated way too early for the inseminated sperm to catch the egg
> - Usual pre-AF tender boobs, but went away a couple of days before AF arrived.
> - No cramps at all
> - Ultra heavy AF on the first day, with lots of blood clots. Never had this since my teens! The next 2 days were lighter, but still heavier flow as compared to my pre-Clomid days.
> - AF lasted only 4 days
> 
> 2nd Clomid cycle
> - Went for HSG, all clear
> - Headaches after taking Clomid
> - Hungrier than usual during LP
> - IUI on CD14, this time I think I ovulated right before insemination
> - OB prescribed 10mg Duphaston (progesterone) to be taken twice a day until AF arrives
> - BBT dip on 7dpo
> - Warm, fuzzy feeling in the stomach from 12 dpo onwards
> - Constipation
> - Acne breakout (face and body)
> - Mild and short cramps that goes on and off on 12-14 dpo
> - Boobs continued to be sore past 14 dpo
> - No fatigue, no nausea
> - Get hungry more frequently (although my appetite at each meal has not increased)
> 
> I'm definitely no expert but my gut feel tells me that the 2nd round was successfully because of 4 factors:
> - The heavy AF after the first round had cleared the old uterus lining and any blood clots that had been sticking around, thereby making way for fresh new lining to be built up
> - The HSG cleared my tubes of any minor obstructions
> - My ovulation occurred right on time for IUI
> - The progesterone pills that I've been taking throughout LP
> 
> In both cycles I had 2 mature follies which ruptured. But only 1 got fertilised during the 2nd round.
> 
> So there you go! I hope this helps and :dust: to all!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/55c65492-1.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

snl41296 said:


> hi girls I went and now I wait till noon time/5pm inbetween that time arguh

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/goodlucksign.gif


----------



## cranberry987

My AF between first (bfn) and 2nd (bfp) clomid cycle was super heavy too. Horrible massive clots the size of your pinkie, was scary. Maybe it cleared me out :shrug: dunno rly but theres so many factors its hard to say.

People take provera sometimes to start AF off if they have super long cycles, might be worth asking your Dr.

x


----------



## caz & bob

daviess3 said:


> Congrats anxious so excited for you xx
> Caz what's your next step after clomid?
> Baby4me83 sorry Hun I don't no I always have an af but I'm sure some of girls on here have had an injection or tablet to bring on af? Good luck xx

not a clue hun think my body needs a rest tbh but i want to do egg sharing and ivf x x x


----------



## caz & bob

snl goodluck hun x x x


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Hey ladies! I am in need of a little help here. Im on my 2nd cycle of Clomid, 100mg. I have not been able to ovulate in years due to PCOS. Today is cd 17 and I started getting a pain on my left side all of a sudden that lasted for about an hour then was gone. I went and took an OPK, but it wont let me post the picture of it on here yet because I havent posted 10 times yet. It looks positive to me. I had a co-worker look at it and they think it looks positive, but then again they have never seen one before :)


----------



## cranberry987

Sounds like ovulation to me :) mine was usually a sharp stabby pain which would last a few hrs. Get jumping on dh!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

I sure hope so. Since I havent ovulated in so long I didnt know what it felt like or was suppose to feel like. I feel like a whole, complete woman now!! :)


----------



## harvey

does sound like ov pains to me hun
get bding x


----------



## cranberry987

Exciting :) I didn't ov in a year and I remember exactly where I was when it happened first :)

Pcos is poo isn't it


----------



## DnJ

praying i O this cycle.....come onnnnnnnn 100mg clomid!!!


----------



## harvey

it is possible for clomid to stil be in ur sytem the month of not taking it
cos im now cd 30 of normal 28 day on clomid and 35 off,, x


----------



## caz & bob

clomid stays in your system for 6 weeks hun xxx


----------



## purplesparkle

started 4th cycle of clomid yesterday fingers crossed it works this minth!


----------



## snl41296

ok girls gotta go back Wed at 7am for another sono and blood work


----------



## redberry

Got my referral notification letter for IVF on Saturday and I called today to see what the waiting time will be. They said 6-7 months just for the initial outpatient appointment, then at least 12 months after that til we'd start IVF. Bleurgh. Sooooooo long!

I really, really hope I get my BFP before I run out of money (for acupuncture) and Clomid. I want to do one more cycle with acupuncture and agnus castus, then my 3 remaining rounds of Clomid (with acupuncture at the same time if I can afford it).

Only 10DPO and trying so hard to hold off testing... No symptoms, but I'm staying hopeful.


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave: Hey everyone.

Snl: good luck hun all the best.

as for me: i am doing good. been having tons of cm (tmi) these pass two days. I have to change my panties. woo i told hubby we gott a have some more :sex: perhaps I am hungrey down there for some :sex: but my brain is not in sinc...not sure what is going on but its starting to urk me. 

anyone else have alot of cm? I think I am 7-7 dpo not sure.:growlmad:


----------



## LadyE

Hey ladies, anyone taking fish oil vitamins? Too hard for me but should I be taking it along w prenatals?


----------



## daviess3

Ladye I'm not sure about fish oil I don't think it can harm you! I personally can't take it! Makes me feel sick! 
Snl good luck hun let us no how you get on xx
35 you make me giggle!! Hungary down there lol! You heard from ur son I see!! Is all ok? X
Purple good luck Hun it took me 4 cycles an I got preg the 4th cycle!! X
Redberry wow that is a long wait where do you live? Fxd for this month xx


----------



## redberry

35_Smiling said:


> :hi::wave: Hey everyone.
> 
> Snl: good luck hun all the best.
> 
> as for me: i am doing good. been having tons of cm (tmi) these pass two days. I have to change my panties. woo i told hubby we gott a have some more :sex: perhaps I am hungrey down there for some :sex: but my brain is not in sinc...not sure what is going on but its starting to urk me.
> 
> anyone else have alot of cm? I think I am 7-7 dpo not sure.:growlmad:

I've suddenly got loads of creamy CM today (11DPO) and a couple of days ago I had loads of watery CM. No idea what it means, so I can't help you, I'm afraid.


----------



## redberry

daviess3 said:


> Ladye I'm not sure about fish oil I don't think it can harm you! I personally can't take it! Makes me feel sick!
> Snl good luck hun let us no how you get on xx
> 35 you make me giggle!! Hungary down there lol! You heard from ur son I see!! Is all ok? X
> Purple good luck Hun it took me 4 cycles an I got preg the 4th cycle!! X
> Redberry wow that is a long wait where do you live? Fxd for this month xx

I live in South Wales, and I'd have IVF in Cardiff. What's the usual wait?


----------



## redberry

LadyE said:


> Hey ladies, anyone taking fish oil vitamins? Too hard for me but should I be taking it along w prenatals?

I'm taking fish oil, but only on days that I don't eat oily fish, because it's horrible. I haven't even got capsules, so I'm having to take a teaspoon of liquid oil. Yuk!

I was advised by my acupuncturist to get Marilyn Glanville's book 'Getting Pregnant Faster', which I did, and I'm taking her multivitamins, plus some extra vitamin c, plus the fish oil.

She's goes a bit far for real life, I think, because she advises avoiding all chemicals, which isn't easy. The reason I've got liquid fish oil is because she said not to get capsules with beef gelatine shells because of the chemicals the cows will have been given. You're not supposed to have any tea or coffee, even decaff, because of the chemicals used in the decaff process, you're not supposed to use your mobile, laptop or TV too much or put your mobile in your pocket or your laptop on your knee etc. etc. In a way, I wish I could go the whole hog with it, but I just can't! I'm just doing my best and hoping it's enough.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well oh mum and dad has just got back from benidorm they loved it there's another 2 preggo people in the family so hope the 3 rd one is me been shopping now chill in x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies, AF arrived this morning :( right on my little girl's birthday. Ahh well at least I have no time to wallow as I have to entertain the kids all day. I'm having a break from the clomid, taking some vitamins and hoping for a miracle :) x


----------



## caz & bob

aw emma sorry she got you hun i would have a break if i was you take some fresh royal jelly and some prenatal vits fx you get 1 on your natural cycles x x x


----------



## LadyE

Hi Ladies!

Still no AF, and its day 36. Took a pregnancy test and it was negative. My boobs are sore, I have cramps and twinges....no idea what is going on!?!?!?! 

Maybe I might have scared my period away because I was too excited to begin my clomid? My doctor says to wait a week and if still no period and retesting are still negative then she's prescribing me provera....Im just a mess right now. Ive read a little bit about provera, but for those of you who had to take it and have had irregular periods (ie. 23 but no longer than 36 days) after the 10 day prescription do you get your period right away?

Thanks!


----------



## future_numan

Hello ladies:wave:

I am not currently on clomid but have used it in the past but I have some questions..
When I had clomid last it was when we were TTC Emily.. we used 100mg clomid with Pergeon injectiables , trigger shot with 2x IUI.
Our fertility issues are.. I have one tube, DH has a low end of normal count and our ages.. I am almost 39 and DH is 42

This time because of money being tight and wanting to try TTC without IUI, I was thinking about asking my DR about trying us out with just clomid on our own.

Now for my questions..

When you take clomid without doing IUI do they still monitor your cycle via U/S ?

How do you know when to BD with out temping ??
I can't because of my sleep patterns.

Do they make you have a HSG before giving you clomid ?


----------



## SummerLily

hello ladies :D 

hiya future ... im on clomid with no IUI or anything am im not being monitered. the FS perscribed it for 7 months and just told me to come bakc when they were all gone !! 

x


----------



## cranberry987

The monitoring really depends. They dont do it as standard on the NHS or even privately and if youre not having iui or trigger shot Im not sure theres much value in it other than checking that youre responding well to the clomid. 

You can do opk to check when youre ovulating but the best way is just to have sex tbh. even with a low normal count you should be ok dtd every other day and not affect sperm count too much

they sometimes do a hsg sometimes not, i never had one.


----------



## wannabeprego

mrphyemma said:


> Hi Ladies, AF arrived this morning :( right on my little girl's birthday. Ahh well at least I have no time to wallow as I have to entertain the kids all day. I'm having a break from the clomid, taking some vitamins and hoping for a miracle :) x

Aww, I am sorry hun....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DnJ

LadyE said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Still no AF, and its day 36. Took a pregnancy test and it was negative. My boobs are sore, I have cramps and twinges....no idea what is going on!?!?!?!
> 
> Maybe I might have scared my period away because I was too excited to begin my clomid? My doctor says to wait a week and if still no period and retesting are still negative then she's prescribing me provera....Im just a mess right now. Ive read a little bit about provera, but for those of you who had to take it and have had irregular periods (ie. 23 but no longer than 36 days) after the 10 day prescription do you get your period right away?
> 
> Thanks!

i hated provera more than clomid for my skin and sleeping patters, so i took it 5 days (10mg) and it worked the same. I got period about 3 days after ending it.


----------



## Cookie dough

Hi ladies,

I picked up my clomid yesterday. I was prescribed 3 months by the hospital but my doctor has given me 6 months worth :wacko:

Does it matter when I take these tablets? I've been told to take 100mg on days 2-6 but has it been shown to be more successful in the morning or evening? 

Cheers :flower:


----------



## cranberry987

it doesnt matter rly but take em at the same time every day. some say evening means you sleep through the side effects but i took mine in the morning and was fine

gl!


----------



## cj72

I took mine in the morning last month and had headaches before lunch. Took the first tablet last night this time around and we'll see how it goes this time.


----------



## cutedimples

Cookie dough said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I picked up my clomid yesterday. I was prescribed 3 months by the hospital but my doctor has given me 6 months worth :wacko:
> 
> Does it matter when I take these tablets? I've been told to take 100mg on days 2-6 but has it been shown to be more successful in the morning or evening?
> 
> Cheers :flower:

i hav taken 3 rounds of clomid...1 time 50mg...no side effects, 2nd time 100mg in the morning....terrible side effects...nausea, bloated abdomen, tenderboobs etc. 3rd cylce again 100 mg i took it in the evening...no side effects. i am nw on CD12


----------



## redberry

Cookie dough said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I picked up my clomid yesterday. I was prescribed 3 months by the hospital but my doctor has given me 6 months worth :wacko:
> 
> Does it matter when I take these tablets? I've been told to take 100mg on days 2-6 but has it been shown to be more successful in the morning or evening?
> 
> Cheers :flower:

Are you sure you've been given 6 months' worth? You'll probably have 50mg tablets so you need to take 2 a day. Sorry if you already know that! :blush:


----------



## redberry

future_numan said:


> Hello ladies:wave:
> 
> I am not currently on clomid but have used it in the past but I have some questions..
> When I had clomid last it was when we were TTC Emily.. we used 100mg clomid with Pergeon injectiables , trigger shot with 2x IUI.
> Our fertility issues are.. I have one tube, DH has a low end of normal count and our ages.. I am almost 39 and DH is 42
> 
> This time because of money being tight and wanting to try TTC without IUI, I was thinking about asking my DR about trying us out with just clomid on our own.
> 
> Now for my questions..
> 
> When you take clomid without doing IUI do they still monitor your cycle via U/S ?
> 
> How do you know when to BD with out temping ??
> I can't because of my sleep patterns.
> 
> Do they make you have a HSG before giving you clomid ?

Hi future!

I wasn't monitored with u/s on Clomid. Just given 1 months' worth and told to get 21 day progesterone blood tests and further Clomid from my GP.

You could try checking CM instead of temping.

I had an HSG before Clomid, to see what the problem might be, but not everyone does. Mine failed because I have a narrow cervix and they can't get a catheter up it, so I went on to have a lap and dye.


----------



## snl41296

ok So CD13 and i went back for another sonogram. I have 4 eggs growing 2 on each side. They have to be 2cm to do IUI. 1 egg is almost ready she said. If I dont get a surge on my OPK's tomorrow I have to get another sonogram Friday then I hope IUI lol just a waiting game till I ovulate and get to 2cm :happydance:


----------



## BabyForMe83

oh my gosh - sounds like great news! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Anxiously

snl41296 said:


> ok So CD13 and i went back for another sonogram. I have 4 eggs growing 2 on each side. They have to be 2cm to do IUI. 1 egg is almost ready she said. If I dont get a surge on my OPK's tomorrow I have to get another sonogram Friday then I hope IUI lol just a waiting game till I ovulate and get to 2cm :happydance:

4 follies is great! I've had only 2 the first round of IUI and 3 the second (I got a trigger shot with just 2 mature follies). What are the sizes of the other 3? Maybe you can get the doc to give you a trigger shot once those 3 are big enough to increase your chances?


----------



## baby.wishing

Hi ladies hope everyone is good afm I went to see gp today and as I was given 6 months worth of clomid and only took 4 because I started ovulating on my own he now want me to take the last 2 cycles of clomid 150mg before sending me back to the gyne for next steps I'm ok with taking them but I'm a bit worried as I've heard that taking clomid while your ovulating on your own can have the adverse effect and actually stop you from ovulating do and of you ladies have any advice thanks x x


----------



## Anxiously

baby.wishing said:


> Hi ladies hope everyone is good afm I went to see gp today and as I was given 6 months worth of clomid and only took 4 because I started ovulating on my own he now want me to take the last 2 cycles of clomid 150mg before sending me back to the gyne for next steps I'm ok with taking them but I'm a bit worried as I've heard that taking clomid while your ovulating on your own can have the adverse effect and actually stop you from ovulating do and of you ladies have any advice thanks x x

I've been a regular ovulator but still got on clomid for unexplained infertility. No side effects other than shorter and heavier period.


----------



## snl41296

Anxiously said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> ok So CD13 and i went back for another sonogram. I have 4 eggs growing 2 on each side. They have to be 2cm to do IUI. 1 egg is almost ready she said. If I dont get a surge on my OPK's tomorrow I have to get another sonogram Friday then I hope IUI lol just a waiting game till I ovulate and get to 2cm :happydance:
> 
> 4 follies is great! I've had only 2 the first round of IUI and 3 the second (I got a trigger shot with just 2 mature follies). What are the sizes of the other 3? Maybe you can get the doc to give you a trigger shot once those 3 are big enough to increase your chances?Click to expand...

can I ask what is a trigger shot?


----------



## snl41296

Anxiously said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> ok So CD13 and i went back for another sonogram. I have 4 eggs growing 2 on each side. They have to be 2cm to do IUI. 1 egg is almost ready she said. If I dont get a surge on my OPK's tomorrow I have to get another sonogram Friday then I hope IUI lol just a waiting game till I ovulate and get to 2cm :happydance:
> 
> 4 follies is great! I've had only 2 the first round of IUI and 3 the second (I got a trigger shot with just 2 mature follies). What are the sizes of the other 3? Maybe you can get the doc to give you a trigger shot once those 3 are big enough to increase your chances?Click to expand...

1.4cm the others are I forgot the one thats bigger


----------



## cranberry987

trigger shot makes you pop the egg out of the mature follicle, i think its fsh they give you

i dont know about clomid stopping you ovulating but if you already ov and they put you on 150mg Id ask about monitoring as you may find that you react v strongly to it.


----------



## baby.wishing

cranberry987 said:


> trigger shot makes you pop the egg out of the mature follicle, i think its fsh they give you
> 
> i dont know about clomid stopping you ovulating but if you already ov and they put you on 150mg Id ask about monitoring as you may find that you react v strongly to it.

The only thing my gp wants me to do is take the clomid days 2-6 then get my cd21 bloods done


----------



## snl41296

baby.wishing said:


> Hi ladies hope everyone is good afm I went to see gp today and as I was given 6 months worth of clomid and only took 4 because I started ovulating on my own he now want me to take the last 2 cycles of clomid 150mg before sending me back to the gyne for next steps I'm ok with taking them but I'm a bit worried as I've heard that taking clomid while your ovulating on your own can have the adverse effect and actually stop you from ovulating do and of you ladies have any advice thanks x x

i took it while i ovulated and nothing happened to me. :thumbup:


----------



## snl41296

baby.wishing said:


> cranberry987 said:
> 
> 
> trigger shot makes you pop the egg out of the mature follicle, i think its fsh they give you
> 
> i dont know about clomid stopping you ovulating but if you already ov and they put you on 150mg Id ask about monitoring as you may find that you react v strongly to it.
> 
> The only thing my gp wants me to do is take the clomid days 2-6 then get my cd21 bloods doneClick to expand...

i did this for 4 months before thinking of doing IUI. this will be our first cycle doing IUI with 100mg clomid. ihave been going every other day for sonogram and blood which is $200 a pop :dohh:


----------



## cranberry987

maybe ask the gp to call the local fertility clinic to check. or you call yourself if they refuse to call. they dont know everything but some pretend they do. I know that with me they wouldnt give me 150 unless i got monitored and i wasnt ovulating. maybe they were being over cautious, but worth checking out with them.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well its just took me ages get on her lost my password ha my son has gone swimming with oh nieces lad i am chilling love this lazy month not going the gym x x x


----------



## LadyE

snl41296 said:


> ok So CD13 and i went back for another sonogram. I have 4 eggs growing 2 on each side. They have to be 2cm to do IUI. 1 egg is almost ready she said. If I dont get a surge on my OPK's tomorrow I have to get another sonogram Friday then I hope IUI lol just a waiting game till I ovulate and get to 2cm :happydance:

awesome! good luck!


----------



## caz & bob

snl good luck hun x x x


----------



## wannabeprego

snl41296 said:


> ok So CD13 and i went back for another sonogram. I have 4 eggs growing 2 on each side. They have to be 2cm to do IUI. 1 egg is almost ready she said. If I dont get a surge on my OPK's tomorrow I have to get another sonogram Friday then I hope IUI lol just a waiting game till I ovulate and get to 2cm :happydance:

This sounds promising hun, It should only be a matter of time before you are ready for your IUI. Good luck and baby dust to you!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## baby.wishing

Hi ladies I got some good news me and dh has decided to go private and do IUI with clomid so I got my first app next week at harley street fertility clinic I'm so excited we are finally gonna give ourselfs a good chance at getting our BFP so fx x x


----------



## wannabeprego

baby.wishing said:


> Hi ladies I got some good news me and dh has decided to go private and do IUI with clomid so I got my first app next week at harley street fertility clinic I'm so excited we are finally gonna give ourselfs a good chance at getting our BFP so fx x x

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good-luck-shamrock-1.gif


----------



## snl41296

wannabeprego said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> ok So CD13 and i went back for another sonogram. I have 4 eggs growing 2 on each side. They have to be 2cm to do IUI. 1 egg is almost ready she said. If I dont get a surge on my OPK's tomorrow I have to get another sonogram Friday then I hope IUI lol just a waiting game till I ovulate and get to 2cm :happydance:
> 
> This sounds promising hun, It should only be a matter of time before you are ready for your IUI. Good luck and baby dust to you!!! :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

so many of my real friends are saying sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## snl41296

so FS just called looks good but not ready. Friday another sono and blood again! DH is getting more and more pissed off too b/c he said its a waste of money blah blah blah. why do I need so many sonograms if i am not ready UNREAL! what a dick he is...:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## caz & bob

baby.wishing good luck hun x x x


----------



## Cookie dough

redberry said:


> Cookie dough said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I picked up my clomid yesterday. I was prescribed 3 months by the hospital but my doctor has given me 6 months worth :wacko:
> 
> Does it matter when I take these tablets? I've been told to take 100mg on days 2-6 but has it been shown to be more successful in the morning or evening?
> 
> Cheers :flower:
> 
> Are you sure you've been given 6 months' worth? You'll probably have 50mg tablets so you need to take 2 a day. Sorry if you already know that! :blush:Click to expand...

It's ok I sat and counted on my fingers over and over because I thought I must have it wrong. 

He's given me 2 packs of 30, so 60 in total. I'll be taking 2 a day for 5 days - so that's 10 each cycle. So at 100mg I have enough for 6 cycles. My GP obviously isn't very good at Maths! :haha:


----------



## daviess3

Snl sounds great hun well done!! Sometimes men don't get it!! Lol he will b fine but he's just seeing dollar signs now! Lol

Babywishing fab news!! Xx


----------



## PineappleRock

I'm spotting on CD12. This is my second cycle on Clomid, and it didn't happen last month. It's never happened to me before Clomid. Is this normal? I haven't ovulated yet that I know of. OPK was just negative, and my cervix is definitely not acting fertile. I am so confused!


----------



## cj72

Aw pineapple - hugs going out to you. Clomid totally stopped my spotting so I have no warning now. I didn't get preg on my first round and am CD4 today on my 2nd day of 50mg (CD3-7). Fewer babies are conceived in the summer months, but fall (and from what I understand morning BD) brings it right back :)


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> so FS just called looks good but not ready. Friday another sono and blood again! DH is getting more and more pissed off too b/c he said its a waste of money blah blah blah. why do I need so many sonograms if i am not ready UNREAL! what a dick he is...:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

:rofl: wow lovly names we call our DH :rofl: :hugs:

All the best time is close!


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> so FS just called looks good but not ready. Friday another sono and blood again! DH is getting more and more pissed off too b/c he said its a waste of money blah blah blah. why do I need so many sonograms if i am not ready UNREAL! what a dick he is...:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> :rofl: wow lovly names we call our DH :rofl: :hugs:
> 
> All the best time is close!Click to expand...

:rofl: glad u love it lol. I want to kill him LOL I have 4 follicles 1.5 1.4 and i forgot the other ones. and i didnt ask. still - on my OPK's there is a line but You know my OPK's when they get dark. not ready maybe tomorrow i can only hope and pray


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> so FS just called looks good but not ready. Friday another sono and blood again! DH is getting more and more pissed off too b/c he said its a waste of money blah blah blah. why do I need so many sonograms if i am not ready UNREAL! what a dick he is...:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> :rofl: wow lovly names we call our DH :rofl: :hugs:
> 
> All the best time is close!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: glad u love it lol. I want to kill him LOL I have 4 follicles 1.5 1.4 and i forgot the other ones. and i didnt ask. still - on my OPK's there is a line but You know my OPK's when they get dark. not ready maybe tomorrow i can only hope and prayClick to expand...

 
i am getting excited for you lol DH's are the best! hee hee


----------



## snl41296

*guess what girlsssssssssssssssssss 
i got a positive opk this morning tomorrow is iui *
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## harvey

yay wot great news huni

my hubbys gor a sa on the 8th at 8.30am.. any ideas when we shud bd for the last time,, x


----------



## BabyForMe83

snl41296 said:


> *guess what girlsssssssssssssssssss
> i got a positive opk this morning tomorrow is iui *
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATS!!!:happydance:


----------



## BabyForMe83

Hey ladies I know this has probably been asked a million times before but if you've taken provera, how long did it take for you to get AF??


----------



## harvey

i used to get af bout 2 days later but everyone is different,, it takes over a week for some ladies xx


----------



## BabyForMe83

Thanks Harvey! Think I'm just getting real impatient! And wondering if maybe provera doesn't work for everybody...


----------



## harvey

it shud work unles sur pregnant then it doesnt lol

wen did u take it/
x


----------



## wannabeprego

snl41296 said:


> *guess what girlsssssssssssssssssss
> i got a positive opk this morning tomorrow is iui *
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

WOOO HOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited for you hun!!!!! :happydance::happydance: What awesome news!!! I am going to keep everything crossed for you that the IUI is a success and that you can finally get your BFP!!!!!!:winkwink:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/dancegirl.gif:happydance:https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/animated-1.gif:happydance:


----------



## BabyForMe83

harvey said:


> it shud work unles sur pregnant then it doesnt lol
> 
> wen did u take it/
> x

I took it for 10 days starting july 20th my last pill was july 29th. Its only been 6 days since the last one but I thought most ppl got theirs AF a few days after...


----------



## harvey

well i always took northisterene which is the same,, but ur meant to take 3 pills a day but i only used to take 1 for 5 days n always got af 2 days after last pill but everyone is different,, give it til 10 days and then maybe ring up ur doc hun xx


----------



## sadie

SNL amazing news!!! Let this be the one! FX


----------



## LadyE

snl41296 said:


> *guess what girlsssssssssssssssssss
> i got a positive opk this morning tomorrow is iui *
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Awesome!! FX! Congrats!:happydance::flower:


----------



## LadyE

BabayforMe83 Ugh, I'm in the same boat:brat:- hang in there though, our biggest enemy right now is us being impatient. :hugs:

meantime, have you tried talking to your doctor to see if its of any concern? My doc always makes me feel a little better after I chat with her


----------



## snl41296

harvey said:


> yay wot great news huni
> 
> my hubbys gor a sa on the 8th at 8.30am.. any ideas when we shud bd for the last time,, x

thanks they told me 3 days before dont :thumbup:


----------



## daviess3

Snl woohooooooooooo how exciting hope this is ur wait over hun! I was thinking of looking into whether iui would help me for recurrent mc or not!.... X


----------



## BabyForMe83

QUOTE=LadyE;12067366]BabayforMe83 Ugh, I'm in the same boat:brat:- hang in there though, our biggest enemy right now is us being impatient. :hugs:

meantime, have you tried talking to your doctor to see if its of any concern? My doc always makes me feel a little better after I chat with her[/QUOTE]

Good afternoon my lovely! I'm learning that patience isn't one of my virtues!
On top of that my doctor is quite brisk- pretty much just gave me the prescription and said "go make babies!"

I had that colonic yesterday and felt much better for it loool. Bought a deal today on LivingSocial for acupuncture.

I'm wondering, should I have it to help me bring on AF or should I wait and use it to try and help me ovulate once I start clomid...

Any ideas? Anybody?


----------



## wannabeprego

Not much going on with me except I am going nuts in the 2WW and have been testing... I have a testing thread going in the HPT gallery if anyone wants to take a look at tell me what they think...Thanks in advance!!! :winkwink:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...llar-store-test-added-thursday-08-4-11-a.html


----------



## BabyForMe83

She's here!! AF is here! Loool


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Snl woohooooooooooo how exciting hope this is ur wait over hun! I was thinking of looking into whether iui would help me for recurrent mc or not!.... X

hey hun I am so scared I told them that my levels will be low. but they have pills I can take if my levels are low to prevent m/c I hope


----------



## LadyE

BabyForMe83 said:


> She's here!! AF is here! Loool

OMG! yay, Congrats!!! :happydance:

Good luck on Clomid! You're on days 2-6 right?


----------



## LadyE

BabyForMe83 said:


> QUOTE=LadyE;12067366]BabayforMe83 Ugh, I'm in the same boat:brat:- hang in there though, our biggest enemy right now is us being impatient. :hugs:
> 
> meantime, have you tried talking to your doctor to see if its of any concern? My doc always makes me feel a little better after I chat with her

Good afternoon my lovely! I'm learning that patience isn't one of my virtues!
On top of that my doctor is quite brisk- pretty much just gave me the prescription and said "go make babies!"

I had that colonic yesterday and felt much better for it loool. Bought a deal today on LivingSocial for acupuncture.

I'm wondering, should I have it to help me bring on AF or should I wait and use it to try and help me ovulate once I start clomid...

Any ideas? Anybody?[/QUOTE]
__________________________________________________________________________________

I guess the colonic worked!! hehe:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## BabyForMe83

Lol yep! She's kicking my ass right now but I'll turn the other cheek! :) I'm on days 2-6 but always wondered why ppl are prescribed different days??

Here's hoping you join me too hun... Maybe you should have a colonic!!


----------



## cranberry987

day 2-6 tends to be for those who dont ov, day 5-9 for those who need stronger eggs.

just in case you didnt know. if you start af during the day, the next day is actually cd1. you have to wake up with full red flow for it to be cd1


----------



## BabyForMe83

cranberry987 said:


> day 2-6 tends to be for those who dont ov, day 5-9 for those who need stronger eggs.
> 
> just in case you didnt know. if you start af during the day, the next day is actually cd1. you have to wake up with full red flow for it to be cd1

Wow! Thanks for telling me- I would have started taking it tomorrow. I'm full flow already but I shall be patient! It's funny how some doctors don't tell you these things...


----------



## cranberry987

i think if you started like 10am youd be ok classing it as cd1, but if you start around lunch or after then better to wait.

a lot of the time if youre prescribed it by GPs they just dont know this stuff, they just pretend they do!


----------



## LadyE

cranberry987 said:


> day 2-6 tends to be for those who dont ov, day 5-9 for those who need stronger eggs.
> 
> just in case you didnt know. if you start af during the day, the next day is actually cd1. you have to wake up with full red flow for it to be cd1

on any given cycle or when on clomid should you count cd1 from wake up and not mid day?

about the 2-6 or 5-9 days-I wonder if doctors differ with their reasoning because my doc advised me to start on day 5 and I was put on it under the suspicion I was not ovulating.. now you got me thinking....:juggle:


----------



## cranberry987

im not 100% on the 2-6/5-9 thing, its just what ive heard. if your dr said take em that days then im sure theres a reason

and thats any cycle, doesnt usually matter so much if youre actually cd1 or 2 on a non medicated cycle.


----------



## LadyE

BabyForMe83 said:


> Lol yep! She's kicking my ass right now but I'll turn the other cheek! :) I'm on days 2-6 but always wondered why ppl are prescribed different days??
> 
> Here's hoping you join me too hun... Maybe you should have a colonic!!


I hope so too!! I know right, maybe I should...Im too chicken though, hahaha


----------



## LadyE

cranberry987 said:


> im not 100% on the 2-6/5-9 thing, its just what ive heard. if your dr said take em that days then im sure theres a reason
> 
> and thats any cycle, doesnt usually matter so much if youre actually cd1 or 2 on a non medicated cycle.

Oh yeah, I realize that! :) I was simply stating that it makes me wonder. All women are different so Im sure she/all docs have a reason why but its interesting to hear what others are told.


----------



## BabyForMe83

I think I'm gonna count today as CD1...


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls only just got Internet back on stupid virgin media well had a good day chill in think i am about to o next day or 2 got bad pains so fx woopp sex sex sex it is x x x


----------



## redberry

GOOD LUCK snl and baby.wishing!


----------



## redberry

BabyForMe83 said:


> QUOTE=LadyE;12067366]BabayforMe83 Ugh, I'm in the same boat:brat:- hang in there though, our biggest enemy right now is us being impatient. :hugs:
> 
> meantime, have you tried talking to your doctor to see if its of any concern? My doc always makes me feel a little better after I chat with her

Good afternoon my lovely! I'm learning that patience isn't one of my virtues!
On top of that my doctor is quite brisk- pretty much just gave me the prescription and said "go make babies!"

I had that colonic yesterday and felt much better for it loool. Bought a deal today on LivingSocial for acupuncture.

I'm wondering, should I have it to help me bring on AF or should I wait and use it to try and help me ovulate once I start clomid...

Any ideas? Anybody?[/QUOTE]

Unless you have a reason for waiting, I'd start now. Good luck!


----------



## snl41296

im so nervous 9:30am cant come soon enough


----------



## 35_Smiling

Good night ladies. :hi::wave:


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> im so nervous 9:30am cant come soon enough

:rofl:


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> im so nervous 9:30am cant come soon enough
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

u :rofl: im shitting a pill b/c i have 3 very close friends that did IUI with issues saying to me this is your 1 time thing and its going to take. If it doesnt i will be devestated (thats an understatement)


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> im so nervous 9:30am cant come soon enough
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> u :rofl: im shitting a pill b/c i have 3 very close friends that did IUI with issues saying to me this is your 1 time thing and its going to take. If it doesnt i will be devestated (thats an understatement)Click to expand...

you better take it easy and stop listing to friends. lol it it doesn't take well get back on the wagon and do it again but we are GOING TO THINK POSITIVE right! :rofl: Good luck :happydance: tomorrow morning will come so fast!


----------



## PineappleRock

I'm sorry to post this here, but I need advice. I am on CD13 and I feel like I am probably going to ovulate on Saturday since my OPKs were negative tonight... I wouldn't be so stressed out about this if I wasn't on Clomid. 

I don't know what to do... DH has to decide in less than 2 hours if he is going to call off sick for tomorrow. I had a tiny bit of EWCM. OPK was definitely negative (I did a digital to make sure it wasn't the cheap ones giving me a fit) Oh my goodness I so needed that to be positive tonight. Now I'm questioning if my cervix is as soft and high up as I thought it was earlier. Ugh, I hate this! He could call off sick, but he only gets 1 day/month so if this isn't it, we're screwed. I wish we could wait and decide in the morning, maybe my OPK will be positive first thing in the morning when I test. I know I am close to Oing, I just don't know how close. If he goes to work in the morning, he wouldn't be back until Sunday and I feel like by then, I will definitely O since I feel like I am about it. I haven't really had any cramps though. Maybe this is all in my head? I didn't ovulate until CD17 last cycle so that won't be until Monday. Oh my goodness if anyone can help me that would be awesome!


----------



## BabyForMe83

Good morning all! Xxx


----------



## sadie

SNL, good luck today! How successful were your friends that did IUI?

Pineapple, i have no clue... But if he takes off today, does that mean he works tomorrow and sunday? Does he work far from home? Can u meet him on a dinner break in a hotel near to his work? In any case, i hope you Bded last night and/or this morning before he leaves. Clomid made me O 2 days early the first month and then on day 14 the second month. I always have a very regular cycle of 28 days, give or take a day. When did u normally O?


----------



## cj72

PineappleRock said:


> I'm sorry to post this here, but I need advice. I am on CD13 and I feel like I am probably going to ovulate on Saturday since my OPKs were negative tonight... I wouldn't be so stressed out about this if I wasn't on Clomid.
> 
> I don't know what to do... DH has to decide in less than 2 hours if he is going to call off sick for tomorrow. I had a tiny bit of EWCM. OPK was definitely negative (I did a digital to make sure it wasn't the cheap ones giving me a fit) Oh my goodness I so needed that to be positive tonight. Now I'm questioning if my cervix is as soft and high up as I thought it was earlier. Ugh, I hate this! He could call off sick, but he only gets 1 day/month so if this isn't it, we're screwed. I wish we could wait and decide in the morning, maybe my OPK will be positive first thing in the morning when I test. I know I am close to Oing, I just don't know how close. If he goes to work in the morning, he wouldn't be back until Sunday and I feel like by then, I will definitely O since I feel like I am about it. I haven't really had any cramps though. Maybe this is all in my head? I didn't ovulate until CD17 last cycle so that won't be until Monday. Oh my goodness if anyone can help me that would be awesome!

Pineapple- I just finished my first round of clomid and have started my second. I O'd a day late the first round- am only CD6 on the second round- you have no way of knowing. I say, lock him in the bedroom!! haha! :happydance:

SNL- good luck!!!


----------



## LadyE

Good Luck this am SNL!:dust:


----------



## snl41296

*9:30AM IS IUI TIME GIRLS..... another hour and half to go *:happydance::happydance::happydance: please girls pray baby dust


----------



## BabyForMe83

Here's keeping fxd for you and sending baby dust your way xxxxxxx


----------



## SummerLily

hey ladies ! :flower: 

wow theres been loads going on in here ! good luck for this morning snl! 

just wanted your opinion on the clomid side of things really. im on my second cycle now with AF being due on sunday . Last cycle of clomid i had TONS of white lotion like cm right up untill the day the witch made her appearance but this time around in the 2ww period , theres been nothing . have checked my cp today and its highish but theres very very little cm thick and white in colour much like the tacky stuff you get right before the ovulation period starts. 

am 11dpo today and tested this morning and got a BFN!! and am having the normal cramping in my tummy and back achein that i get every time af is about to show so i know im out for this month but does anyone have any adive on the cm side of things?

xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@SNL, Good luck and baby dust hun!!!! I got everything crossed for you!!!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Quick question for all of you clomid girls, I started getting hot flashes from the first day I took clomid for my first month using it. I also continued to get hot flashes throughout the entire month right up to today which is getting closer to the end of my cycle. Did you other girls get hot flashes for your entire cycle right up until the end of your cycle??? :shrug:


----------



## SummerLily

wannabepreggo - i havent had any hot flushes this time around! on my first cycle of clomid i had them up untill about a week before my period was due and then they just went!! but this time all that ive had is headaches !! 

maybe its a good sign! x


----------



## snl41296

wannabeprego said:


> Quick question for all of you clomid girls, I started getting hot flashes from the first day I took clomid for my first month using it. I also continued to get hot flashes throughout the entire month right up to today which is getting closer to the end of my cycle. Did you other girls get hot flashes for your entire cycle right up until the end of your cycle??? :shrug:

take it at night thats what I did. didnt get any side effects


----------



## wannabeprego

snl41296 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Quick question for all of you clomid girls, I started getting hot flashes from the first day I took clomid for my first month using it. I also continued to get hot flashes throughout the entire month right up to today which is getting closer to the end of my cycle. Did you other girls get hot flashes for your entire cycle right up until the end of your cycle??? :shrug:
> 
> take it at night thats what I did. didnt get any side effectsClick to expand...

Thanks for the advice hun....Yeah I did take it late afternoon when I did my first dose of it. After making the mistake of taking it early on the first day I started taking it later because of the side effects I had....

I am done with my first dose and on CD 26 and still getting hot flashes, I was just wondering if other women kept getting the hot flashes even at the end of the month when they hadnt taken their clomid since the beginning...if that makes sense??? Of course it is wishful thinking me hoping that I am pregnant and my hot flashes are early pregnancy symptoms and not from the clomid...:wacko:


----------



## SummerLily

it could be an early pg sign hun ! you never know ! will keep everything crossed for you that this is your month !! 
xx


----------



## wannabeprego

SummerLily said:


> wannabepreggo - i havent had any hot flushes this time around! on my first cycle of clomid i had them up untill about a week before my period was due and then they just went!! but this time all that ive had is headaches !!
> 
> maybe its a good sign! x

Thanks for the feedback hun...:flower: My period is due at anytime now and I am still getting the hot flashes, one minute i am cool, the next I am too hot and it happens in an instant. Yeah, I was hoping it was an early pregnancy symptom and not just from the clomid. I have heard other pregnant girls say they got hot flashes before...:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

SummerLily said:


> it could be an early pg sign hun ! you never know ! will keep everything crossed for you that this is your month !!
> xx

Thanks hun, I sure hope so!!! I am sorry I missed this message and already responded to you earlier post...LOL....I was probably typing well you finished your post...:winkwink::haha:


----------



## SummerLily

:haha: 

i really hope it is hun !! im getting some major af cramps this time around . i did find that on my first round of clomid my period pain was unbearable. even though my period was light the pain was intense. to the extent that i was doubled ont he floor in tears! am hoping that dosnt happen this time around ! 
x


----------



## tinks80

well i just went for my u/s and sooo confused, :shrug: i am CD11 now and i have about 8-10 follicles that have come up to about 10mm-11mm each on both ovaries and theyre now saying i look polycystic? :cry: only two weeks ago these tiny follicles were only 1-2mm each in size? is this normal? my opk's are extremely close to being positive, but i am now concerned i just getting a high lh surge because of there being soo many follicles as ive perhaps over stimulated my ovaries? :cry:

is CD11 too early to tell my accurate size of my follicles? will i still be able to grow a mture follicle/egg and ovulate? :shrug:


----------



## wannabeprego

SummerLily said:


> :haha:
> 
> i really hope it is hun !! im getting some major af cramps this time around . i did find that on my first round of clomid my period pain was unbearable. even though my period was light the pain was intense. to the extent that i was doubled ont he floor in tears! am hoping that dosnt happen this time around !
> x

Ouch!!!! :hugs: I have also had AF type cramps this month way more than normal!!! They have been pretty intense, there were a few times that I thought AF was going to show early!!! So I can totally understand!!! Hopefully that wont happen to you during this cycle!!! 

I started a thread in First Tri asking about the hot flashes and asking what girls got them as an early pregnancy symptom, so hopefully I will get some good feedback.

About your post asking about CM, I never track CM because it confuses me. The only thing I notice is when i am ovulating that my CM is the clear stretchy stuff. I also notice that right before my AF is due I always start getting clear runny watery CM with some white in it. The rest of the month is totally confusing, sorry I couldnt be of more help...:blush:


----------



## sadie

Yes! My period after my first round of clomid was a nightmare!! I was in bed 2 days prior, felling like crap, totally tired. Then when it showed up (early) i was in so much pain, almost in tears. Im hoping that cycle 2 worked and i can saw screw AF for 9 months! Otherwise, lets hope shes gentle on me. Eight days left to testing!


----------



## SummerLily

wannabepregoo - who would have ever though that the female body could be so confusing !!

sadie - im hoping that af sods off for 9 months 2!! i dont think i could go through all that pain with it for another 5 cycles !! that was horrible ! am hoping it dosnt mean that my cycles are now going to be messed up becuse of the clomid. rare , i know , but knowing my luck, its what would happen!! 
xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday weather her lovely so just been chill in in the sun were going to have chicken pasta for tea and some fruit and cream yum yum yum can't wait i am starving x x x x


----------



## snl41296

*OMG IT WENT AMAZING... WE EVEN GOT TO SEE THE SPERM SWIMMING it was so cool.... she said its very promising b/c the sperm was so strong... 
2ww here we come*
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BabyForMe83

YAYYYY! I'm keeping evertything crossed for you SNL (even my legs!):happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## snl41296

just for the hell of it i tested OPK just now and I would say we did amazing timing for IUI ;)
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/august20113.jpg

no flash 
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/august2011.jpg


----------



## snl41296

BabyForMe83 said:


> YAYYYY! I'm keeping evertything crossed for you SNL (even my legs!):happydance::happydance::happydance:

we stayed there 25 mins legs up :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## baby.wishing

I'm keeping everything crossed for u hun hoping we see a BFP from you soon x x


----------



## harvey

how many follies diod ya have for ur iui huni x


----------



## BabyForMe83

snl41296 said:


> BabyForMe83 said:
> 
> 
> YAYYYY! I'm keeping evertything crossed for you SNL (even my legs!):happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> we stayed there 25 mins legs up :thumbup::winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::spermy::spermy::spermy::headspin:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Good luck to you lisa! :dust:


Okay so it takes my to do a opk on cd25 10dpo and to my surprise I got two lines on it. Wow! One line is daker then the other but I know this doesn't mean I am pregnant. 
Five more days to go before :af: is due! 


Good luck everyone and happy TGIF!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## caz & bob

snl good luck hun and good luck for all us girls x x x


----------



## wannabeprego

@Snl, that is awesome news hun!!! Those are also great lines on your OPK!!! Good luck and baby dust!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## cj72

Good luck SNL!!! 35- do a hpt!!! Dying to know!


----------



## daviess3

snl looks so good hun fxd for you xx


----------



## snl41296

harvey said:


> how many follies diod ya have for ur iui huni x

4 :thumbup:2cm 2 1.7 the other 2


----------



## Anxiously

snl that's a fantastic number! Are you ready for twins? :)


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck snl!! 

Hiya ladies! Not posted for a while I had been getting so worked up and ttc ended up being all I could think/talk about so I have tried to take a back seat for my own sanity! Natural cycle for me this month no opks nothing! See how we get on I hop there us some clomid still in my blood but no ov signs yet!! We are back to fs on 18th looking forward to that!!!


----------



## SummerLily

Need some advice:

I am on my second round of clomid , right at the end . im usually a regular 29 day cycle and last month ( first round of clomid ) i started spotting on day 28 , but it was literally when i was wiping small amounts of light brown like at the end of a period .

This time around , im cd28 and just went to the loo and on wiping theres a fair bit of EWCM but its mixed with very light red / pinkish blood . extremly stretchy !!! i dont even get EWCM around ovulation so this has completly baffled me !!! 

has anyone ever experianced this ? does anyone know if its a side effect of clomid??? could it be something to worry about . 
thanks in advance 

xx


----------



## SummerLily

good luck snl sounds great !! xx


----------



## cj72

Summerlily - I had a little of that the day before AF showed up this time. 

SNL- good luck!! Hey- I don't understand follicle size- What's good ?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all have in a good weekend i have been shopping now skint haha ho well got ever think we need going to have a chinese for tea yum yum cant wait x x x


----------



## snl41296

cj72 said:


> Summerlily - I had a little of that the day before AF showed up this time.
> 
> SNL- good luck!! Hey- I don't understand follicle size- What's good ?

they want them 2cm thats best :thumbup:


----------



## snl41296

morning girls hope every is wonderful. we are going out for the day with hailey and my niece they are 11 months apart =D costco its a hugh warehouse like a BJ's. alittle crampy this am but nothing major :winkwink: i saw on the other board IUI and IVF someone googled and asked their FS how long does washed sperm lives it lives 72 hours in you and the egg you can catch 28 hrs in that whole time can get fertile. i think thats awesome! :thumbup: have a great day girls :happydance:


----------



## lolageorgia

good luck snl...FX and huge amounts of babydust for you xo


----------



## lolageorgia

35_Smiling said:


> Good luck to you lisa! :dust:
> 
> 
> Okay so it takes my to do a opk on cd25 10dpo and to my surprise I got two lines on it. Wow! One line is daker then the other but I know this doesn't mean I am pregnant.
> Five more days to go before :af: is due!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Oooohhhh thats a good sign..... FX for your BFP hun xxxxx:happydance:


----------



## lolageorgia

wannabeprego said:


> Quick question for all of you clomid girls, I started getting hot flashes from the first day I took clomid for my first month using it. I also continued to get hot flashes throughout the entire month right up to today which is getting closer to the end of my cycle. Did you other girls get hot flashes for your entire cycle right up until the end of your cycle??? :shrug:

I am only my first cycle so no experience but I didnt get any till after O and been having them since then. Dont know why I didnt get them before O....weird. No sign of them stopping so I guess they will b here until AF or BFP (FXFXFXFXFXFXFX)
xx


----------



## harvey

i cnt belive im bloody late,, and not on clomid,,, grrr wish this body of mine wud play ball x


----------



## wannabeprego

lolageorgia said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Quick question for all of you clomid girls, I started getting hot flashes from the first day I took clomid for my first month using it. I also continued to get hot flashes throughout the entire month right up to today which is getting closer to the end of my cycle. Did you other girls get hot flashes for your entire cycle right up until the end of your cycle??? :shrug:
> 
> I am only my first cycle so no experience but I didnt get any till after O and been having them since then. Dont know why I didnt get them before O....weird. No sign of them stopping so I guess they will b here until AF or BFP (FXFXFXFXFXFXFX)
> xxClick to expand...

I had the hot flashes the entire month ever since i started taking the clomid, right up until today... Fingers crossed this is a good sign we will both be getting out :bfp:'s soon!! Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## caz & bob

girls does any of you have pain with bd when your ovulating these last 2 or 3 day i have got lower abdominal pain x x x


----------



## wannabeprego

caz & bob said:


> girls does any of you have pain with bd when your ovulating these last 2 or 3 day i have got lower abdominal pain x x x

No I didnt have any pains during sex when I was OV'ing?? I have been having alot of AF type cramping when I OV'ed and even now I do as well ...:shrug:


----------



## daviess3

Caz I always get pain when ov an sometimes sex is painful when I do to ! But I still do it lol! 
I feel crap today another girl from work just announced on fb she's 12 weeks an had a healthy scan all fine! I just feel like these people are so just expectant of a healthy scan! I would give anything to have that scan be normal an a little heartbeat! An they just get it wasn't even trying! I get soooo jealous! Feel really shit today! X


----------



## caz & bob

aw no how you feel hun it does your head in don't it just keep your chin up hun and keep saying to your self we will have that sticky bean soon that's what i do those who wait get nice things hun x x x


----------



## daviess3

I no my mum just said the same good things come to those who wait! But 
Just sick of waiting! I been working it out any appointment wint b till nov! U do tests u then go back 6 weeks later then 4 weeks after that for results! So that'd feb/ march! If I got preg straight away that's 2013!! I can't wait tvat long waited 3 years already 4 losses just can't take much more! I got my 2 nephews here an my husbands 2 kids an I just live the house full of kids but I would just like one of my own to join in! X


----------



## LadyE

Caz, I totally know the pain your talking about. I get it every now and then well I assume its when I'm ovulating during bd. I even asked my doc and she said it was normal but still freaks me out a bit. I still bd though lol.

Daviess- fb is a horrible thing for these kinds of situation bc everyone and their cousins is now pregnant and announcing every little detail.this one girl even took a picture of one of her child's first poopey diaper (I wish I was kidding) lol. Even contemplated in deleting her off of my list haha. I have stopped going on when I'm already feeling down to avoid feeling worse. But I always remember that mine time is coming! Always remember that! :) 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend! 

Update: No af- feeling a mixture of af/early preg symptoms - waiting to test monday


----------



## snl41296

LadyE said:


> Caz, I totally know the pain your talking about. I get it every now and then well I assume its when I'm ovulating during bd. I even asked my doc and she said it was normal but still freaks me out a bit. I still bd though lol.
> 
> Daviess- fb is a horrible thing for these kinds of situation bc everyone and their cousins is now pregnant and announcing every little detail.this one girl even took a picture of one of her child's first poopey diaper (I wish I was kidding) lol. Even contemplated in deleting her off of my list haha. I have stopped going on when I'm already feeling down to avoid feeling worse. But I always remember that mine time is coming! Always remember that! :)
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend!
> 
> Update: No af- feeling a mixture of af/early preg symptoms - waiting to test monday

i cant agree more with FB and these pregnancy announcements arguh every one I know is PG


----------



## snl41296

its 6pm had my IUI done yesterday morning at 11 and I am still spotting, but they say its normal. just scared I guess


----------



## lolageorgia

daviess3 said:


> Caz I always get pain when ov an sometimes sex is painful when I do to ! But I still do it lol!
> I feel crap today another girl from work just announced on fb she's 12 weeks an had a healthy scan all fine! I just feel like these people are so just expectant of a healthy scan! I would give anything to have that scan be normal an a little heartbeat! An they just get it wasn't even trying! I get soooo jealous! Feel really shit today! X

Oh hun I know its so hard, everytime I look on facebook someone else is bloody pregnant...Our time will come, just keep remembering that :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lolageorgia

caz & bob said:


> girls does any of you have pain with bd when your ovulating these last 2 or 3 day i have got lower abdominal pain x x x

Yes I do get pain sometimes when we BD round O. Is it do do with cervix position? I dont know why...still carry on tho! If only men knew what we had to go through.....:wacko:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well o pain gone woopp just had Sunday roast it was yum yum chocolate block after well just chill in snl fx spotting stops hun x x x


----------



## snl41296

morning everyone. feeling ok. I stopped spotting still crampy hope thats a good sign :winkwink: DH still wont :sex: with me for 2 weeks I am dying here :rofl:


----------



## harvey

y wnt he bd hun?
x


----------



## snl41296

harvey said:


> y wnt he bd hun?
> x

he has always been like this just really annoying i would have liked too just incase


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> morning everyone. feeling ok. I stopped spotting still crampy hope thats a good sign :winkwink: DH still wont :sex: with me for 2 weeks I am dying here :rofl:

 
Well you better go shopping at the kinky shops buy some handcuff and lock his ass to the bed and rape him! You show him what a mad women look likes when she is deprived from :sex: :rofl:

Hey Lisa that is why i have a metal bed with bars :rofl: let DH say no i will bring out my cuffs and wipe! :rofl:


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> morning everyone. feeling ok. I stopped spotting still crampy hope thats a good sign :winkwink: DH still wont :sex: with me for 2 weeks I am dying here :rofl:
> 
> 
> Well you better go shopping at the kinky shops buy some handcuff and lock his ass to the bed and rape him! You show him what a mad women look likes when she is deprived from :sex: :rofl:
> 
> Hey Lisa that is why i have a metal bed with bars :rof: let DH say no i will bring out my cuffs and wipe! :rofl:Click to expand...

girl I LOVE U :rofl:


----------



## daviess3

35 ur to funny snl fxd iui should b enough babe I wouldn't stress to b fair sex may do harm rather than good! Caz I just had my roast to an angel delight for dessert!! Me my hubby an 6 kids hence the dessert! Lol x


----------



## lolageorgia

35_Smiling said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> morning everyone. feeling ok. I stopped spotting still crampy hope thats a good sign :winkwink: DH still wont :sex: with me for 2 weeks I am dying here :rofl:
> 
> 
> Well you better go shopping at the kinky shops buy some handcuff and lock his ass to the bed and rape him! You show him what a mad women look likes when she is deprived from :sex: :rofl:
> 
> Hey Lisa that is why i have a metal bed with bars :rofl: let DH say no i will bring out my cuffs and wipe! :rofl:Click to expand...

Hahahahhahahahaha:haha:


----------



## snl41296

lolageorgia said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> morning everyone. feeling ok. I stopped spotting still crampy hope thats a good sign :winkwink: DH still wont :sex: with me for 2 weeks I am dying here :rofl:
> 
> 
> Well you better go shopping at the kinky shops buy some handcuff and lock his ass to the bed and rape him! You show him what a mad women look likes when she is deprived from :sex: :rofl:
> 
> Hey Lisa that is why i have a metal bed with bars :rofl: let DH say no i will bring out my cuffs and wipe! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahahhahahahaha:haha:Click to expand...

she cracks me up


----------



## cj72

35_Smiling said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> morning everyone. feeling ok. I stopped spotting still crampy hope thats a good sign :winkwink: DH still wont :sex: with me for 2 weeks I am dying here :rofl:
> 
> 
> Well you better go shopping at the kinky shops buy some handcuff and lock his ass to the bed and rape him! You show him what a mad women look likes when she is deprived from :sex: :rofl:
> 
> Hey Lisa that is why i have a metal bed with bars :rofl: let DH say no i will bring out my cuffs and wipe! :rofl:Click to expand...

Aw lawd, 35!!! I think we have the same bed!!! haha! I say she should make a special batch of exlax chip cookies for acting up!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hey girls,

I hope everyone enjoyed their weekend!!! :flower: Did any of you girls have longer overall cycles as a result of clomid. I am waiting on my period to come or a definate BFP, so I am in limbo land for now.....:wacko: So my question is if anyone went from a short cycle to a longer one than before they used to use their clomid??? Thanks in advance for your feedback!!! :winkwink:


----------



## PineappleRock

wannabeprego said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I hope everyone enjoyed their weekend!!! :flower: Did any of you girls have longer overall cycles as a result of clomid. I am waiting on my period to come or a definate BFP, so I am in limbo land for now.....:wacko: So my question is if anyone went from a short cycle to a longer one than before they used to use their clomid??? Thanks in advance for your feedback!!! :winkwink:

sorry I can't help you, Clomid took me from a long cycle to a short one. I hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Hi Ladies. Wow, the past few days have been a roller coaster. I randomly took a pg test on Thursday evening...low and behold BFP!! I took 5 more just to be sure. I was shocked so rushed to my Dr on Friday morning, who told me that she thought it was probably just LH surge popping a false positive, but went ahead and sent me for blood work. 2 hours later I got a call that I was pg but it was very early and my progesterone was low so I started meds Friday night. I took another test Fri evening, Sat morning and Sat afternoon...each one lighter than the one before. I took another digital this morning...not pregnant. Im assuming it was a chemical. I go back to the Dr in the morning for more blood work. Guess I will let them know how my weekend went and see where to go from here. Wow...this is really painful, but I am determined to be positive about it and we are going to start trying again in a couple of weeks. Can I get some feedback from others who have had MC's?


----------



## LadyE

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Hi Ladies. Wow, the past few days have been a roller coaster. I randomly took a pg test on Thursday evening...low and behold BFP!! I took 5 more just to be sure. I was shocked so rushed to my Dr on Friday morning, who told me that she thought it was probably just LH surge popping a false positive, but went ahead and sent me for blood work. 2 hours later I got a call that I was pg but it was very early and my progesterone was low so I started meds Friday night. I took another test Fri evening, Sat morning and Sat afternoon...each one lighter than the one before. I took another digital this morning...not pregnant. Im assuming it was a chemical. I go back to the Dr in the morning for more blood work. Guess I will let them know how my weekend went and see where to go from here. Wow...this is really painful, but I am determined to be positive about it and we are going to start trying again in a couple of weeks. Can I get some feedback from others who have had MC's?

Mrs. S. I havent had a MC but I am the first person to see your recent comment and I didnt want to read and leave...stay positive dear. :hugs:Im so sorry you are going thru this right now and had such a roller coaster of a weekend. I am sure everything will be alright.:flower: We are here for you girly!


----------



## snl41296

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Hi Ladies. Wow, the past few days have been a roller coaster. I randomly took a pg test on Thursday evening...low and behold BFP!! I took 5 more just to be sure. I was shocked so rushed to my Dr on Friday morning, who told me that she thought it was probably just LH surge popping a false positive, but went ahead and sent me for blood work. 2 hours later I got a call that I was pg but it was very early and my progesterone was low so I started meds Friday night. I took another test Fri evening, Sat morning and Sat afternoon...each one lighter than the one before. I took another digital this morning...not pregnant. Im assuming it was a chemical. I go back to the Dr in the morning for more blood work. Guess I will let them know how my weekend went and see where to go from here. Wow...this is really painful, but I am determined to be positive about it and we are going to start trying again in a couple of weeks. Can I get some feedback from others who have had MC's?

so sorry 2009 i had a chemical wouldnt have really known b/c i took a pregnancy test 2 weeks late, im never late i just figured let me try and we were not trying nor avoiding either went to my midwife and she said I was not pg :cry: 8 weeks got my period then. it sucks


----------



## cj72

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Hi Ladies. Wow, the past few days have been a roller coaster. I randomly took a pg test on Thursday evening...low and behold BFP!! I took 5 more just to be sure. I was shocked so rushed to my Dr on Friday morning, who told me that she thought it was probably just LH surge popping a false positive, but went ahead and sent me for blood work. 2 hours later I got a call that I was pg but it was very early and my progesterone was low so I started meds Friday night. I took another test Fri evening, Sat morning and Sat afternoon...each one lighter than the one before. I took another digital this morning...not pregnant. Im assuming it was a chemical. I go back to the Dr in the morning for more blood work. Guess I will let them know how my weekend went and see where to go from here. Wow...this is really painful, but I am determined to be positive about it and we are going to start trying again in a couple of weeks. Can I get some feedback from others who have had MC's?

I was 11 wks preg when I m/c'd. It was Oct 31 1997. I won't say it doesn't still hurt, but now that I have 2DD's, the pain has eased. What day DPO did you get your BFP? I almost don't want to test until after I'm late bc then we won't know if we had a chemical or not. We'd just think AF showed. The pain sucks, and I'm sorry you're going through it, sweetie. My dr told me I didn't have to wait to try again, but after my visit to the ER, they knew I didn't need a d&c. For me the best way to get past it was to try again asap. I'm sitting beside my 2 sweet girls right now, and the first one wouldn't be here if I'd had that first baby. I'm so thankful that God blessed me with two other babies, and I think he will bless you too. Just keep the faith and hope for the future. You'll get your sticky bean :) Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.:hugs:


----------



## lolageorgia

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Hi Ladies. Wow, the past few days have been a roller coaster. I randomly took a pg test on Thursday evening...low and behold BFP!! I took 5 more just to be sure. I was shocked so rushed to my Dr on Friday morning, who told me that she thought it was probably just LH surge popping a false positive, but went ahead and sent me for blood work. 2 hours later I got a call that I was pg but it was very early and my progesterone was low so I started meds Friday night. I took another test Fri evening, Sat morning and Sat afternoon...each one lighter than the one before. I took another digital this morning...not pregnant. Im assuming it was a chemical. I go back to the Dr in the morning for more blood work. Guess I will let them know how my weekend went and see where to go from here. Wow...this is really painful, but I am determined to be positive about it and we are going to start trying again in a couple of weeks. Can I get some feedback from others who have had MC's?

Oh darling I'm sorry to hear that. It's so hard when you want it so bad. How many dpo did you test? Like everyone has said, it will happen when the time is right, though I know that's not very comforting right now. 
Thoughts are with youxxxxx


----------



## Evelisa

Hello

To begin with I have taken Provera to start my period as I dont have them, today i have started taking Clomid 50 mg, but I have 15 pills in the box as the doc has given me and i dont understand how to take Clomid and when to have 21 days bllod test could someone please help me with this? Thanks


----------



## winston83

Hiya evelisa each tablet is 50 mg so take 1 a day for 5 days a lot of us girls take them at night just to avoid any side affects if there is any start using opks 3-4 days after your last pill when you get a positive test count what day it will be 7 days later and book in for blood tests they say day 21 because they expect all of us to be "normal" and have a 28 day cycle but we all no each person is different to get the most accurate result it should be done at 7dpo I hope this makes things a bit clearer for you but feel free to ask any more questions there is always someone to help xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls think i am 1 dpo today woopp ff hasn't put it in yet probuly will tomoz well chill in with the oh why my son has gone town shopping with my mum woopp x x x


----------



## beanhunter

I can't believe this is happening to me. I now have a new left sided 5cm cyst. So the pain the last few days wasn't ov. My last op was only 2.5 weeks ago. Seeing the consultant tomorrow but feeling scared and also like maybe this is a sign to stop ttc and think about other options.


----------



## snl41296

hi girls Had my IUI Friday so I guess i am 3 DPO IUI woohoo I go for blood work friday to check my levels. then on the 19th for pregnancy i hope it takes 1 try


----------



## sadie

Im sorry bean 
Good luck with your consultant. Hopefully, he/she will have a good strategy based on your situation. One step at a time. Pamper yourself a bit today. xo


----------



## redberry

I've been away for the weekend and missed a lot!

Hi to the newbies! :wave:

FX for you, snl! Hope this is your time! :dust:

So sorry to hear your news bean and mrs.stinski. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

bean so sorry you have got another one hun snl good luck hun woopp x x x


----------



## cj72

Beanhunter- hope you feel better soon. HUGS!

SNL- fx'd for you, girl!!!


----------



## daviess3

Omg have u guys seen London it's awful! Xx


----------



## baby.wishing

Yes Davies yes it really scary Im right in the middle of it right now and it's out of control I'm thinking of going to Wales with family for a few days x


----------



## jensengirl

Hey ladies, may i join you all? You clomid professionals may be great to be in contact with, im losing hope. Im starting my 5th clomid cycle once af shows which is due tomorrow. My cd 21 progesterone was very low meaning i didnt ovulate so onto 150mg. I tried 50 and 100mg...no ovulation on either:( have any of you had or known anyone with success in 150mg? Shoukd i use progesterone cream too? My concern is thinning out my lining with too much clomid any thoughts woukd be great thanks:) btw even with no ovulation ive been having 26 to 28 day cycles....crazy huh even my ob is confused. I really am trying to stay away from a fertility specialist but will do what i gotta do!


----------



## jensengirl

Btw whos gail and where can i find her predictions???


----------



## snl41296

alittle TMI for me I just had the best SEX ever :rofl: in my hall way while my grandparents watched TV right in the other room :haha: they are 90 yrs old lmao it was awesome and so sneaky. dh texted me to come upstairs we live down stairs from them. I said ok. he said go in the hall way I will meet u there :winkwink: and BOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :blush:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

lolageorgia - Oddly enough I was only 4 DPO when I randomly took a test. I O'd on CD 17 instead of CD 14. I didnt even know a test would pop positive that early. Maybe I didnt O when I thought I did, but I was pretty sure. I am taking a month off from trying to let my body reset and will start the Clomid 100mg again next month.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

snl41296 said:


> alittle TMI for me I just had the best SEX ever :rofl: in my hall way while my grandparents watched TV right in the other room :haha: they are 90 yrs old lmao it was awesome and so sneaky. dh texted me to come upstairs we live down stairs from them. I said ok. he said go in the hall way I will meet u there :winkwink: and BOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :blush:

LOL that is always a little better when there is the chance of being caught or just doing it somewhere different. :thumbup:


----------



## snl41296

Mrs.Stinski said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> alittle TMI for me I just had the best SEX ever :rofl: in my hall way while my grandparents watched TV right in the other room :haha: they are 90 yrs old lmao it was awesome and so sneaky. dh texted me to come upstairs we live down stairs from them. I said ok. he said go in the hall way I will meet u there :winkwink: and BOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :blush:
> 
> LOL that is always a little better when there is the chance of being caught or just doing it somewhere different. :thumbup:Click to expand...

i agree. we have been under so much stress ttc #2 and for so long we had IUI friday and just have not had sex in 2 weeks before that. i am glad we were sneaky


----------



## daviess3

Snl me an my hubby did that the other day to 6 kids in the house an theres us in the hall!! Lol it makes u feel like a teenager again lol!! Good for u hun! 

Babywishing where abouts are you hun? Its scary def need to bring the army in!! There just opportunists an its getting out of hand!! Its bloody scary I wanted to go to bluewater thursday for my step daughters birthday! Apparently its shut!!

Mrs stinkski i ov later on clomid like cd17 to rather than 14!! 

Jensongirl not sure who gail is! But there is def good reports on 150mg all you can do is try sweetie! I would talk about prog cream with proffesionals as u do have to be careful as if you use it to early it can actually stop ov!! xx


----------



## baby.wishing

daviess3 said:


> Snl me an my hubby did that the other day to 6 kids in the house an theres us in the hall!! Lol it makes u feel like a teenager again lol!! Good for u hun!
> 
> Babywishing where abouts are you hun? Its scary def need to bring the army in!! There just opportunists an its getting out of hand!! Its bloody scary I wanted to go to bluewater thursday for my step daughters birthday! Apparently its shut!!
> 
> Mrs stinkski i ov later on clomid like cd17 to rather than 14!!
> 
> Jensongirl not sure who gail is! But there is def good reports on 150mg all you can do is try sweetie! I would talk about prog cream with proffesionals as u do have to be careful as if you use it to early it can actually stop ov!! xx

Yeah hun bluewater is shut until further notice I live just up from bluewater and they are saying that's next to be hit but last night I got caught up in it in charlton trying to get home and now they are closing everything in bexleyheath as they are preparing to riot in the next few hours x


----------



## redberry

jensengirl said:


> Hey ladies, may i join you all? You clomid professionals may be great to be in contact with, im losing hope. Im starting my 5th clomid cycle once af shows which is due tomorrow. My cd 21 progesterone was very low meaning i didnt ovulate so onto 150mg. I tried 50 and 100mg...no ovulation on either:( have any of you had or known anyone with success in 150mg? Shoukd i use progesterone cream too? My concern is thinning out my lining with too much clomid any thoughts woukd be great thanks:) btw even with no ovulation ive been having 26 to 28 day cycles....crazy huh even my ob is confused. I really am trying to stay away from a fertility specialist but will do what i gotta do!

I've only been temping for 2 cycles and my second cycle FF confirmed ovulation the day I'd thought it was according to my temp and CM, but my progesterone blood test said I hadn't ovulated. Are you temping? If so, are your temps going up? It could be that you're having your blood test on the wrong day or that, like me, your progesterone levels fluctuate and you were tested on a low day. I agree that you need to ask about progesterone cream. Don't self-medicate with any of this stuff. You don't know what risks are involved. Good luck!


----------



## snl41296

anyone want to check out my chart? i am so confused with it. first OPK + was thurs. and its been NEG since monday


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well ff hasn't put my cross hairs yet think it might do tom-oz well got really really bad sore boobs i feel like crying with them to all the girls who has rioting near them keep safe girls x x x


----------



## caz & bob

snl your chart look ok hun i think you have timed it right with your iui x x x


----------



## beanhunter

I'm just back from my appt and feeling a bit mixed. On the plus side consultant thinks the cyst will resolve naturally and will rescan in a couple of months to check. If it hasn't gone then I need to go on the pill. Definatley no more clomid under any circumstances (fine by me). 
We were offered either fsh injections or referral for ivf. She recommended ivf because there is now a question over my tubes being open after the op found more endometriosis. She thinks that the chance of any single cycle working is about 40% and with 3 cycles chance of a full term pregnancy is 80% if I had 3 cycles. 
Plan would be to start metformin and have natural cycles in the mean time which may work and then start ivf end of November or December. 
I'm actually feeling much more positive now we have a plan. 
Thanks to everyone for their support but as I'm no longer a clomid girl I'll probably be here less but will look forward to hearing about all your :bfp:

:dust: and :hug: to all!


----------



## caz & bob

aw bean i think you should try the injections hun x x x


----------



## lilmamatoW

Clomid club--here's my question...have any of you been successful with mucinex/preseed? I am starting my second clomid cycle this month (100 mg). I ovulated last month, but no BFP--think it might have had to do with dry/low CM. Thoughts?


----------



## cranberry987

i used preseed and softcups, prefer it to conceive+ because of the syringe things you get with them


----------



## LadyE

Hi Ladies, its been a few since I've last posted. Welcome all the newbies! :wave: I hope you find this thread as useful and as encouraging as I have:flower:


So I finally decided to test this morning since af hadn't showed up after 10 days and I kept getting twinges and cramps and my sore boobs continued... and it was a :bfp: :happydance:

I guess I ovulated later than my doc and I thought I did, so I didn't have to use my clomid prescription. When I thought I hadnt ovulated, DH and I :sex: normally without any pressure to conceive and since I had stopped freaking out, I guess it worked and I allowed my body to finally relax....

I'm over the moon!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00508-20110810-0558.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cutedimples

Congrats LadyE

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dust::dust::dust: to all the ladies


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well oh took the car for its mot well didnt pass there's 3 jobs what need doing gutted so we will have to walk for now till we can get it fixed the weather her is shit :rain: :rain: :rain: my boobs are still sore cant touch them x x x


----------



## ebony2010

Hi. :hi:

I posted once before but have been lurking for a while. I'm starting clomid for the first time today so I thought it about time I joined in. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## jo8082

Hi Ladies,

Don't know if anyone has experienced a longer LP phase while on Clomid?

This has been my first month on 50mg from CD 2 - 6, I'm currently 16DPO, with consistent high temps. I know I'm not preg as have no symptons and a BFN this morning, but is it normal to have a longer LP on clomid?

Thanks for your help

:dust::dust:


----------



## snl41296

jo8082 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Don't know if anyone has experienced a longer LP phase while on Clomid?
> 
> This has been my first month on 50mg from CD 2 - 6, I'm currently 16DPO, with consistent high temps. I know I'm not preg as have no symptons and a BFN this morning, but is it normal to have a longer LP on clomid?
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> :dust::dust:

i have a LPD and clomid does help it and make it longer. for me its suppose too. 
i take clomid 2-6 and 100 mg


----------



## PineappleRock

Last month was my first cycle on Clomid and I had a 14 day LP. Before Clomid I only had a 10 day LP.


----------



## cj72

Congrats Lady E!!!

Jo- I have an LPD too and it makes mine a little longer, but I O'd late last month too. 

Welcome Ebony!


----------



## snl41296

caz when u testing hun?


----------



## 35_Smiling

LadyE said:


> Hi Ladies, its been a few since I've last posted. Welcome all the newbies! :wave: I hope you find this thread as useful and as encouraging as I have:flower:
> 
> 
> So I finally decided to test this morning since af hadn't showed up after 10 days and I kept getting twinges and cramps and my sore boobs continued... and it was a :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> I guess I ovulated later than my doc and I thought I did, so I didn't have to use my clomid prescription. When I thought I hadnt ovulated, DH and I :sex: normally without any pressure to conceive and since I had stopped freaking out, I guess it worked and I allowed my body to finally relax....
> 
> I'm over the moon!!!

 :yipee: :wohoo: I am so happy for you guys! Congratulations!!!:baby::flower:


----------



## snl41296

LadyE said:


> Hi Ladies, its been a few since I've last posted. Welcome all the newbies! :wave: I hope you find this thread as useful and as encouraging as I have:flower:
> 
> 
> So I finally decided to test this morning since af hadn't showed up after 10 days and I kept getting twinges and cramps and my sore boobs continued... and it was a :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> I guess I ovulated later than my doc and I thought I did, so I didn't have to use my clomid prescription. When I thought I hadnt ovulated, DH and I :sex: normally without any pressure to conceive and since I had stopped freaking out, I guess it worked and I allowed my body to finally relax....
> 
> I'm over the moon!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
that awesome. congrats since my IUI which was Friday i have been having mild cramps hope its a GOOD SIGN! for me as well


----------



## LadyE

Thank you SNL and 35! :happydance::hugs:Good luck to you ladies! Im keeping my FX:dust:


----------



## ejimenez1

Im started my first round of clomid today im on the 50mg days 5-7


----------



## ann89

Hello ladies! I my dr. prescribed me provera to induce my af and clomid 50mg and cycles 5-9! I'm excited!


----------



## cutedimples

Good morning ladies.

I am on CD20...not sure if i ovulated coz last wk whole wk when i took the OPK's i had 1 bold line and 1 faint line. I have been having white pasty cm for the past 3 days so mayb i must still ovulate or hav already ovulated earlier than i suspected and my boobs feel very heavy and have been itching quite alot 2day. Are these good signs???

I am suppose to go to my O&G 2moro my CD21 for a sonar.

DH and i hav been :sex::sex::sex::sex: every other day. i so pray for a :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust: 2 all the ladies


----------



## ebony2010

ejimenez1 said:


> Im started my first round of clomid today im on the 50mg days 5-7

Good luck. I started my first round last night. xxx


----------



## Nursebecky31

Hi everybody! I think I've spent the last 7 hours reading all of these posts! I am currently in my 2ww, 3 dpo and on my 3rd round of Clomid 50 mg. Doc wanted to do IUI due to a poor post coital showing an interaction between my CM and hubby's sperm, but hubby said no. He still believes it is going to happen naturally. The second post coital looked better, but still not great. He did promise me we wouldn't go more than a few more months before we would do the IUI if nothing happens between now and then. We've currently been trying for 17 months. I do have a 9 year old and a 6 year old with one miscarriage before and one in between, but no problems conceiving any of them. Which is part of the problem, because hubby believes since we already have 2 children together, there can't possibly be a problem. Just happy to have found some support here and hoping this will be my last 2ww for a good while! I also have some great friends and support on another thread on B&B as well. Good luck and :dust: to everybody!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls good luck to all who are starting clomid well afm felt very sick last night when we went bed and feel the same today and i cant touch my nipples hope its all good sign x x x


----------



## daviess3

Welcome newbies fxd for you all!!! Caz how many dpo are you all sounds very good hunny!! X


----------



## snl41296

caz sounds awesome..... praying for u...

AFM~well girls I am not to happy with my FF chart today :cry::cry: they said I ovulated on Monday which I doubt it I had - OPK's :nope: :cry: and if so I was too early with IUI :cry::cry: I am very upset today :cry:
I understand washed sperm lives 72 hrs and I do understand as well, DH's sperm is 100% fine mobility and count, I just needed help to ovulate and take clomid 100mg 2-6 but whats the odds of tthis happening :cry: just really down today


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

AF decided to show her ugly face last night. Cramping like hell, but seeing as how I just MC'd on Sunday I have a feeling this is not gonna be a pleasant cycle!!! On a positive note...Im not taking Clomid this month so Im going to see if I O on my own. If not, back to good 'ol Clomid next month.


----------



## snl41296

Mrs.Stinski said:


> AF decided to show her ugly face last night. Cramping like hell, but seeing as how I just MC'd on Sunday I have a feeling this is not gonna be a pleasant cycle!!! On a positive note...Im not taking Clomid this month so Im going to see if I O on my own. If not, back to good 'ol Clomid next month.

sorry af showed for u. good luck this next cycle!


----------



## cranberry987

Nursebecky31 said:


> Hi everybody! I think I've spent the last 7 hours reading all of these posts! I am currently in my 2ww, 3 dpo and on my 3rd round of Clomid 50 mg. Doc wanted to do IUI due to a poor post coital showing an interaction between my CM and hubby's sperm, but hubby said no. He still believes it is going to happen naturally. The second post coital looked better, but still not great. He did promise me we wouldn't go more than a few more months before we would do the IUI if nothing happens between now and then. We've currently been trying for 17 months. I do have a 9 year old and a 6 year old with one miscarriage before and one in between, but no problems conceiving any of them. Which is part of the problem, because hubby believes since we already have 2 children together, there can't possibly be a problem. Just happy to have found some support here and hoping this will be my last 2ww for a good while! I also have some great friends and support on another thread on B&B as well. Good luck and :dust: to everybody!

grr, men. mine thought that eggs hung around for 7 days so when i ovulated on month he refused to dtd... i guarantee that if they were taking clomid and hormones all over the place theyd take whatever the docs threw at them!

hope this is your last cycle too :)


----------



## redberry

Congratulations Lady E! Fantastic news! :happydance:

Don't give up yet, snl. Fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## redberry

Oh, and good luck Caz! How many DPO are you?


----------



## sadie

snl41296 said:


> caz sounds awesome..... praying for u...
> 
> AFM~well girls I am not to happy with my FF chart today :cry::cry: they said I ovulated on Monday which I doubt it I had - OPK's :nope: :cry: and if so I was too early with IUI :cry::cry: I am very upset today :cry:
> I understand washed sperm lives 72 hrs and I do understand as well, DH's sperm is 100% fine mobility and count, I just needed help to ovulate and take clomid 100mg 2-6 but whats the odds of tthis happening :cry: just really down today


Try to not think to hard about everything. Had your temp on friday been sightly lower, ff would have labeled that day as your O day. Sit back and let nature take over. (easier said than done, i know....) So evaluating your chart, there is a good chance that you did O on friday.... And you can do a blood test soon so hang in there.


----------



## cranberry987

have they explained why they want you to have iui if the motility is fine?

also, id take what ff says with a pinch of salt, your temp can be affected by so many other things.


----------



## ejimenez1

ebony2010 said:


> ejimenez1 said:
> 
> 
> Im started my first round of clomid today im on the 50mg days 5-7
> 
> Good luck. I started my first round last night. xxxClick to expand...

Thank you good luck to u also ill keep ya posted!


----------



## PineappleRock

yeah snl I wouldn't read too much into FF. My FF is wrong this cycle. For some reason my temp spiked 1-2 days before I ovulated this time (I didn't get a positive OPK until CD17 am) but FF thinks I ovulated on CD15 even though I had negative OPKs that entire time.


----------



## wannabeprego

@SNL, I wouldnt read too much into FF. :hugs: I would go by the OPKS, they were definatly positive with a darker test line than control line, there was no mistaking with those lines on those OPK's, plus like the other girls said your temps can be affected by so many things. Good luck hun...:dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

A warm Welcome to all of the new clomid girls!!! :flower: Good luck and baby dust to all of you lovely ladies!!! :dust: :dust:

AFM, The :witch: ended up getting me!!! :cry: I took it pretty hard that day and cried and even had an argument with DH. :cry: I am feeling better today though. So I am onto clomid cycle #2 50 mg's again, but this time I am taking them CD 2-6, so maybe I will get lucky this month. If the clomid doesnt work in a few more cycles, the next step for DH and myself is IUI, so we are going to start saving up $$ to pay for that since right now since our insurance doesnt cover it. So Wish us luck!! :winkwink:


----------



## winston83

Afternoon girls well it's 4.15pm and I have only got out of bed to make lunch started reading a book this morning and couldn't put it down lol 367 pages later I've finished it lol love lazy days hope you are all doing well congratulations ladye on your bfp let's have a few more this mnth shall we xxx


----------



## snl41296

sadie said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> caz sounds awesome..... praying for u...
> 
> AFM~well girls I am not to happy with my FF chart today :cry::cry: they said I ovulated on Monday which I doubt it I had - OPK's :nope: :cry: and if so I was too early with IUI :cry::cry: I am very upset today :cry:
> I understand washed sperm lives 72 hrs and I do understand as well, DH's sperm is 100% fine mobility and count, I just needed help to ovulate and take clomid 100mg 2-6 but whats the odds of tthis happening :cry: just really down today
> 
> 
> Try to not think to hard about everything. Had your temp on friday been sightly lower, ff would have labeled that day as your O day. Sit back and let nature take over. (easier said than done, i know....) So evaluating your chart, there is a good chance that you did O on friday.... And you can do a blood test soon so hang in there.Click to expand...

thanks going for blood work tomorrow for my levels


----------



## snl41296

cranberry987 said:


> have they explained why they want you to have iui if the motility is fine?
> 
> also, id take what ff says with a pinch of salt, your temp can be affected by so many other things.

we just decided to do IUI and monitor myself since i have a LPD effect easy fix he said. with clomid :thumbup:


----------



## snl41296

you all make me feel so much better xoxoxox thank you all for being here for me


----------



## caz & bob

daviess3 said:


> Welcome newbies fxd for you all!!! Caz how many dpo are you all sounds very good hunny!! X

think i am 3 hun x x x


----------



## caz & bob

snl41296 said:


> caz when u testing hun?

dont no yet will let you no when its near woopp only 3dpo x x


----------



## caz & bob

redberry said:


> Oh, and good luck Caz! How many DPO are you?

3dpo hun x x x


----------



## lolageorgia

Arrggghhh opk tested this am with fmu, just had to pee on something!! Negative :-( wil hpt in a couple of days but not feeling positive. Gutted.

Good luck snl and Caz xx


----------



## wannabeprego

I just contacted a nearby infertility office and asked how much IUI in the office would be. The lady qouted me $350.00, for one attempt, which includes the :spermy: washing and insemination. I am so glad to know that it is affordable since our health insurance wont cover it, and that me and DH should be able to save up for that fairly quickly, hopefully in a few months. I have an infertility consultation scheduled for wednesday afternoon to talk about the procedure and what steps I will need to take next. I am not sure what kind of testing they will want me to have to make sure I am a good candidate for the IUI. I just hope that DH's :spermy: count wont be to low for us to try IUI, I think that is one of my worst fears surrounding the whole thing....:shrug: 

So in conclusion if this second cycle of old fashioned :sex: with my clomid doesnt work out than at least I have a definate plan in place now. Wish us luck girls.


----------



## wannabeprego

lolageorgia said:


> Arrggghhh opk tested this am with fmu, just had to pee on something!! Negative :-( wil hpt in a couple of days but not feeling positive. Gutted.
> 
> Good luck snl and Caz xx

Good luck and baby dust to you hun...Remember you arent out until the :witch: shows!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## daviess3

Snl ff always got mine wrong hun so i gave up using it! I have days when i get hot an days when im freezing! Dont stress hun!! I think you opks were bang on target!! Fxd 
xx
Caz all looking good hun! X
Hi winston how you doing? Hope ur good xx


----------



## snl41296

when do u think after IUI can you test HPT?


----------



## PineappleRock

snl41296 said:


> when do u think after IUI can you test HPT?

I would base it off of when you ovulate. I'm going to start testing at 10 dpo.


----------



## winston83

Hiya Davies nice to see you I'm fine thanks huni getting ready to go camping next week wiv hubby n Kids so just chilling out should be nice and relaxed ready to start bk on clomid when we get bk 2 rounds left xxxx


----------



## snl41296

so girls at 6:45am I went for my BLOOD work for my levels :happydance:

PLEASE PRAY THEY ARE HIGH!!!!


----------



## cj72

fx'd snl :) 

afm thought OH wasn't gonna be home last night (working) so didn't bother with preseed - but he came home just for TTC and I just used soft cups. Preseed is something I've been using since clomid has just about dried up all my ewcm except for yesterday...Cross fingers for me- I should O today or tomorrow :)


----------



## snl41296

good luck CJ


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls not stopped to day walked in to town to get ds uniform then walked back just got in now hate not have in a car i have got thrush again in 2ww had it last month in 2ww to sick of it now snl big good luck hun x x x


----------



## snl41296

hi caz :hi:


----------



## lolageorgia

Snl when do u get your bt results? Xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies!! Hope you are all good?
Snl, here's hoping for good results later hun x
Caz I can truly empathise I have also got thrush (again). Good Luck for this cycle.
Win, good to hear from you hun, enjoy the camping, where are you going? x

AFM I'm off the clomid for a couple of cycles and hoping my useless body has learnt how to ovulate on its own again. Miracles DO happen sometimes! ;) xx


----------



## baby.wishing

Hi ladies hope everyone's ok I got everything crossed for you snl afm I ain't been on in a while I've had a hard few weeks getting really down with all the ttc stuff I'm currently cd7 and I started using my cbfm again this cycle I don't know why though maybe I'm just hoping it will give me my BFP well my dh got me the best present that anyone could get he bought me the duo fertility monitor it's meant to be as good as a cycle of IVF so we will see x x


----------



## snl41296

Levels were good. I am on 2 pills 2 times a day estrogin pills they are blue, and prometrium pills


----------



## cj72

Got a smiley on my CBE digital ! woohoo! 

Hey baby wishing- who's gail ? :)


----------



## baby.wishing

cj72 said:


> Got a smiley on my CBE digital ! woohoo!
> 
> Hey baby wishing- who's gail ? :)

Hi cj72 Gail is a lady who predicts conceptions but there is a few of them around x


----------



## 35_Smiling

hey ladies been busy moving...i showed some photo's on my journal of my new apartment. now all i need is a dining room set and a front room set.:happydance:tired so i will finish working on it tomorrow.

as for me: :blush: not sure what is going on but umm :af: was due the 10th or the 12th but she didn't come on the 10th so i assumed the 12th today....its now 10:01pm and just now i started to spot brownish/pink have no clue what is going on...i guess i will wait and see if :af: shows up tomorrow or later tonight.:blush: i hate this waiting game...:coffee:


----------



## winston83

Hey Emma nice to hear from you also we are going bk to sunny Skegness can't wait it will be nice to just be having fun no thinking about ttc just beach swimming and bingo lol xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Ahhh yes Skegvegas! We are going there (just for the day) this Thursday. Love it!


----------



## cj72

Hey 35- you're just across the Atlantic from me.:hi: I'm in VA - Just noticed there's a tropical storm right out your way! Hope it's too far off from you to bother your move. I hope AF stays away for you. Looks like we are exactly 2 weeks off from each other. :hugs:I O today and now the tww starts. Both of my DD's cheer and that started last week, so maybe since we'll be so busy, it'll fly by?:shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls walked 2 and a half mile to asda with nieces bby so i could put the shopping on the pram half way back the wheel fell of the pram haha luckey oh fixed it and it got us home with the shopping well ff has still not put my cross hairs in i no i o any way so fx for my bfp this month x x x


----------



## 35_Smiling

cj72 said:


> Hey 35- you're just across the Atlantic from me.:hi: I'm in VA - Just noticed there's a tropical storm right out your way! Hope it's too far off from you to bother your move. I hope AF stays away for you. Looks like we are exactly 2 weeks off from each other. :hugs:I O today and now the tww starts. Both of my DD's cheer and that started last week, so maybe since we'll be so busy, it'll fly by?:shrug:

no storm this way:happydance: all week its going to be 84 to 86 degress right up until next Sat. Arggg i hate this heat!


----------



## 35_Smiling

well ladies i am out! the flipin :witch: hit knocked on my doors around 11:30pm last night and boy was she flowing like rain! So CD 2 for me as of today.:brat::devil::hissy:

As of right now I am taking a break with ttc. i travel week after next during my ov week so after this cycle i have no luck:growlmad: gotta wait until September and going onward :dohh:

Good luck to the rest of you ladies! :dust:


----------



## 35_Smiling

I took these from my porch last night with my phone..(not very good i only have a blackberry curve) but I'll take more with my cam when i finish unpacking...I am in my new apartment but stuff is omg everywhere!https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/doh.gif https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/rofl.gif

Check out the clouds with the heart! OMG! I was like Wow God has blessed me here already! https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/happydance2.gif
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=249349&thumb=1&d=1313254054

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=249350&thumb=1&d=1313254088

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=249351&thumb=1&d=1313254094


I so love this photo too! Gosh I get to see this every day! https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/yipee.gif https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/wohoo.gif
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=249352&thumb=1&d=1313254101


----------



## caz & bob

wish i was there 35 it looks lovely your so luck x x x


----------



## belle2038

I on my 4th round of 100mg of clomid, with no luck so far. Definatley ovulating. been using the digital ovulation kit also, have sex the day before and the day of the smiley face. Im 8 days to go from getting my period and have pain on my right side (same side as ovulation this time), boobs are getting alittle sore, very tired, but I'm thinking the pain is not a good sign and means that my egg is moving down and getting ready for releasing. Im getting so frustrated that it hasnt worked yet. Clomid makes me very very cranky. I already have one child 4 years old and had one miscarriage last year, but no luck for 10 months. Hopefully this soon happens


----------



## BabyForMe83

Hey guys! Hope everyone is well?? My last clomid pill was 5 days ago- when do you guys start to feel like its doing something for you? I don't feel like I had any side-effects while taking it and I haven't felt anything since...


----------



## daviess3

Gorgeous pics 35!! Snl how u doing? Caz all that walking! No gym for you well I gotta b up at 3am for work should be asleep but can't! Just dtd! I'm day 15 cbfm high still! Hoping it happens on this natural cycle! X


----------



## caz & bob

fx it does hun :dust::dust::dust: daviess x x x


----------



## lolageorgia

davies- fx for your natural month!!

35- those pics are beautiful!! Where abouts do you live?

babyforme- I had nausea first da on climd but other than that fine till O. Then started getting hot flushes and have had them every day since O! weird...#

Caz- any symptoms? 

HPT today- bfn. gutted but was expecting it. still another few days till the wich shows grrr xxx


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Gorgeous pics 35!! Snl how u doing? Caz all that walking! No gym for you well I gotta b up at 3am for work should be asleep but can't! Just dtd! I'm day 15 cbfm high still! Hoping it happens on this natural cycle! X

im hanging in there... just a waiting game good luck trying this cycle 

chrystie looks amazing omg... so jealous. sorry AF showed 
:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

lolageorgia said:


> davies- fx for your natural month!!
> 
> 35- those pics are beautiful!! Where abouts do you live?
> 
> babyforme- I had nausea first da on climd but other than that fine till O. Then started getting hot flushes and have had them every day since O! weird...#
> 
> Caz- any symptoms?
> 
> HPT today- bfn. gutted but was expecting it. still another few days till the wich shows grrr xxx

I live in Bermuda. We are not part of the carribbean island but we are smack in the middle of the atlantic ocean and 2.5hrs from New York!


----------



## caz & bob

lolageorgia said:


> davies- fx for your natural month!!
> 
> 35- those pics are beautiful!! Where abouts do you live?
> 
> babyforme- I had nausea first da on climd but other than that fine till O. Then started getting hot flushes and have had them every day since O! weird...#
> 
> Caz- any symptoms?
> 
> HPT today- bfn. gutted but was expecting it. still another few days till the wich shows grrr xxx

just bad sore nipples hun and feel a bit sick and thrush symptoms xx xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well sunday roast on the go oh upstairs on the xbox live son at his nan and grandads wooppp chill for me till i have to get up and do dinner i will be testing 23rd if no :af: x x x


----------



## snl41296

temps are rising girls :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## caz & bob

snl good luck hun wooppp x x x


----------



## lolageorgia

yay good for you snl looking promising!!.

Caz I got no sunday roast today post me some of yours hahah xx


----------



## cj72

Snl- it does look good!!! FX'd


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> temps are rising girls :thumbup::winkwink:

:wohoo: wow your chart is looking super! :baby: in the making??:haha:


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> temps are rising girls :thumbup::winkwink:
> 
> :wohoo: wow your chart is looking super! :baby: in the making??:haha:Click to expand...

I think u maybe right. Feeling very bloated. :baby: more then normal


----------



## daviess3

snl looking good sweetie xx


----------



## belle2038

Im about 6 days away from my period, I very tired, mood swings and keeps having pains in my sides that mades my hips hurt, also having a few hot flashes but maybe that is the weather since its 26 here today. I have white dischange have ovulation but i havent had any today. Not sure if these things are a good sign or not, but been trying for 10 months and 4th round of clomid (100mg) oh and boobs are starting to get alittle sore but they always do before my period


----------



## winston83

Snl when can you test chick xxx its sounding positive so far xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well waiting in for the mechanic for the car he should of been her for 11 so he best hurry up hate staying in well nothing new her still sore boobs x x x


----------



## cutedimples

belle2038 said:


> Im about 6 days away from my period, I very tired, mood swings and keeps having pains in my sides that mades my hips hurt, also having a few hot flashes but maybe that is the weather since its 26 here today. I have white dischange have ovulation but i havent had any today. Not sure if these things are a good sign or not, but been trying for 10 months and 4th round of clomid (100mg) oh and boobs are starting to get alittle sore but they always do before my period

Good afternoon, i am also about 5 days away from my :af: I am also very tired constantly and also suffer from mood swings. i have also suffered from lower abdominal pain so not sure if that is due to ovulation and suffer from terrible hot flushes @ nite. I am also suffering from a bit of constipation, not sure why and mild cramps. I am having white cm for the past wk and slight itch down there since yesterday. I am also on my 3rd round of clomid (100mg) and my boobs are also very sore since yesterday and have been itching alot. I also dont wanna get my hopes up high but will be very very very happy if :af: does not come. Can somebody please tell me does any of these symptoms sound familiar?

Belle2038 I pray that we both have :bfp:. this month. 

:dust::dust::dust: to all the ladies


----------



## daviess3

Girls do any of you use cbfm? I have a question been using mine this month to see if i ov you know you have to do it within the certain time window? Well i have been getting up for work at like 230 -3am so i have been holding wee till about 7am an i am still on high still no peak!! Im on cd17 but dont think i ov as not on clomid this month! An i also havent had a peak but could it be as i have not used fmu that i have missed it! Been bding just incase! X


----------



## snl41296

winston83 said:


> Snl when can you test chick xxx its sounding positive so far xxx

tested and its soooooooooooo early only 7dpo iui so it was :bfn: i figured that though


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Girls do any of you use cbfm? I have a question been using mine this month to see if i ov you know you have to do it within the certain time window? Well i have been getting up for work at like 230 -3am so i have been holding wee till about 7am an i am still on high still no peak!! Im on cd17 but dont think i ov as not on clomid this month! An i also havent had a peak but could it be as i have not used fmu that i have missed it! Been bding just incase! X

i love it! just keep peeing on sticks. i normally do both opk's and my cbfm. if u have any questions just ask me been using it since hailey was born 2005


----------



## Nursebecky31

I've been using CBFM for years! During


----------



## Nursebecky31

daviess3 said:


> Girls do any of you use cbfm? I have a question been using mine this month to see if i ov you know you have to do it within the certain time window? Well i have been getting up for work at like 230 -3am so i have been holding wee till about 7am an i am still on high still no peak!! Im on cd17 but dont think i ov as not on clomid this month! An i also havent had a peak but could it be as i have not used fmu that i have missed it! Been bding just incase! X

Sorry - accidentally hit enter on the previous post. I've been using CBFM for years! During the first few months that I used it, I used FMU and I NEVER got a peak, even though I knew I was Oing. So I started changing the times that I tested and I started testing in the afternoon, about 6-8 hours after I woke up, just like I did regular OPKs and *voila* I got a peak! So I have been testing in the afternoon for years and have always gotten peaks that way, but I never will get a peak if I use FMU. I always O the day after my first peak, and it has always been dead on as far as accuracy goes. I hope this helps! Is this your first month using it?


----------



## belle2038

i have use the digital ovualtion kits get a smiley face on around day 16, this time had sex the baby before and the day of the smiley face, have some mild cramping today so im hoping for implantation to be happening.


----------



## cj72

I just use the clear blue easy smiley and not fmu. It's always come through for me.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well sick of this weather rain sun rain sun hope your all well snl well to early hun fx its getting snug in there afm still sore nipples has some yellow colour cm to never have that colour it is normally white x x x


----------



## snl41296

hi girls hope everyone is well... afm~ tested again I know very very early still :bfn: hoping its not. I can't wait for friday... the suspense is now killing me. I cant take it anymore..... still high temps still naseous as well. good signs and peeing all dam day


----------



## caz & bob

well car is getting scraped the heads have gone on it smokeing really bad well its back to walking one way i will lose weight haha x x x


----------



## lolageorgia

good luck snl only a few days to go!! waiting sucks....

Tested again today still bfn so guess thats me out for this month. Just got to wait on the witch now....

Good luck all, caz that sounds expensive!!


----------



## cj72

Fx'd for snl and caz :)


----------



## snl41296

got FRER and clearblue HPT's today lets hope something will show. I am so affraid friday for blood and them call me and say not this cycle :cry::cry:


----------



## Mas1118

I would like to join the clomid club. I am on my 3rd cycle. Upped this month to 100mg from 50mg. Taken cd 3-5. Had a follicle at 18mm on cd 10, am on cd 14 now but no ovulation yet according to opk. Am hoping this is the month but after three years it is hard to believe it will happen. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Mas1118, welcome to the clomid club and best of luck for this cycle hun. x

Snl, Good Luck for testing today! x

Caz sorry about the car, hope you get a BFP to put a smile on your face. x


----------



## cj72

Can't waot to hear your results, Snl!!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Lovely avatar pic cj! Is that your little girl? x


----------



## snl41296

SO GIRLS I TESTED THIS MORNING AT 9DPO IUI AND it's the start of a :bfp: :cloud9: I TRIED HARD TO GET A PIC BUT YOU CAN HARDLY SEE IT WITH THE NAKED EYE, BUT IT'S A START!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

can THIS BE AFTER 2 YEARS OF TTC #2 CAN THIS BE IT... I CANT WAIT TO GO FOR BLOOD WORK NOW ON FRIDAY. I FEEL IT THAT I AM. I HAVE BEEN SO SICK. temps have been so high, i am starting to believe girls!!!!!!!!!!! i cant wait to test every day FRER and EPT!

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/1-9.jpg


----------



## redberry

snl41296 said:


> SO GIRLS I TESTED THIS MORNING AT 9DPO IUI AND it's the start of a :bfp: :cloud9: I TRIED HARD TO GET A PIC BUT YOU CAN HARDLY SEE IT WITH THE NAKED EYE, BUT IT'S A START!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> can THIS BE AFTER 2 YEARS OF TTC #2 CAN THIS BE IT... I CANT WAIT TO GO FOR BLOOD WORK NOW ON FRIDAY. I FEEL IT THAT I AM. I HAVE BEEN SO SICK. temps have been so high, i am starting to believe girls!!!!!!!!!!! i cant wait to test every day FRER and EPT!

WOOOOOHOOOO! :happydance: So happy for you! Really hope this is a lovely sticky bean.


----------



## mrphyemma

Yay!! SNL! Congrats hunny I see the line! xx


----------



## belle2038

Congrats SNL  
11 days after ovulation, light spotting around around supper time, discharge is clear stretchy again, spotting didnt happen again, boobs are much sorer at night (as the day goes on) but feels like my period is coming (pressure down below) hoping this is just implanting or something, 3 more days till period should start, praying that it doesnt


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats Snl. I'm still not Oing according to clear blue digital. Has anyone else had longer cycles since clomid?


----------



## PineappleRock

Congratulations SNL!


----------



## belle2038

how do u reply to a message on here, Im new and dont have an idea as to how


----------



## baby.wishing

congrats snl h&h 9 months x x


----------



## Lisa84

Congratulations SnL so happy for you :happydance: xx


----------



## wannabeprego

snl41296 said:


> SO GIRLS I TESTED THIS MORNING AT 9DPO IUI AND it's the start of a :bfp: :cloud9: I TRIED HARD TO GET A PIC BUT YOU CAN HARDLY SEE IT WITH THE NAKED EYE, BUT IT'S A START!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> can THIS BE AFTER 2 YEARS OF TTC #2 CAN THIS BE IT... I CANT WAIT TO GO FOR BLOOD WORK NOW ON FRIDAY. I FEEL IT THAT I AM. I HAVE BEEN SO SICK. temps have been so high, i am starting to believe girls!!!!!!!!!!! i cant wait to test every day FRER and EPT!
> 
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/1-9.jpg

Congrats on your :bfp:!!!! I am so happy for you hun!!!!! Woo HOO!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Congratulations-1-1-1.gif


----------



## babyboo1258

can i join the gang please. first month of clomid, most horrendous side effects vomiting & head banging migraines so much so i bursting into tears, its awful. im on CD10, & according to the EWCM & opk im ovulating


----------



## SummerLily

congratulations snl! x


----------



## SummerLily

hi babyboo ! im on cd11 and had tons of ewcm today !! ive only ever ahd it once years ago . and this is the first time since being on the clomid !! 

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well not stopped all day car has gone now well i were have in a chinese for tea yum yum snl :yipee::dance: congrats hun x x x


----------



## lolageorgia

CONGRATS SNL!!! I can see the line! Can't wait to see more tests fx for you hunni xxxxx


----------



## snl41296

just went for my blood test just now then have to go again friday i will know about 4 to confirm


----------



## caz & bob

wooppp awww xx xx


----------



## BabyForMe83

CONGRATS SNL! THIS IS GREAT NEWS! And so encouraging for the rest of us!! xxx


----------



## lolageorgia

Caz when are you gonna test? FX for you


----------



## snl41296

HERE IS WITH MY good camera!!! 

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/9DPOIUI2BESTPICTURE.jpg


----------



## caz & bob

nice line that snl wooppp lol i am testing Tuesday hun if no :af: x x x


----------



## lolageorgia

nice line snl!! So excited for you..

Good luck caz fx for tues! xx


----------



## kazzab25

WOOP WOOP CONGRATS SNL FANTASTIC NEWS!! 

Im back ladies, hope everyones well, had a little bit to catch up on , back to fs tomorrow for oh 3rd sa, his bloods and his scan fingers crossed its improved!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

fx kazza x x x


----------



## cranberry987

daviess3 said:


> Girls do any of you use cbfm? I have a question been using mine this month to see if i ov you know you have to do it within the certain time window? Well i have been getting up for work at like 230 -3am so i have been holding wee till about 7am an i am still on high still no peak!! Im on cd17 but dont think i ov as not on clomid this month! An i also havent had a peak but could it be as i have not used fmu that i have missed it! Been bding just incase! X

I didn't get a peak on my cbfm the cycle I got Preg. Ive heard others say it's innaccurate on clomid too. Also it takes a few cycles for it to get to know your cycle so if youve used it on climid cycles then itll be expecting much higher hormones. And if it's your first cycle using it then it's not that accurate often til cycle 2 or 3. Keep bding!


----------



## cranberry987

belle2038 said:


> how do u reply to a message on here, Im new and dont have an idea as to how

Click quote in the msg you want to reply to


----------



## BMIbaby

Hi Ladies- mind if I join?
Been TTC for just under 2 years now after being on bc pill for 10 years (big mistake which I now regret) Cycle didn't return even when docs made me wait a year without doing anything (very frustrating!) Then I got referred, waited months for various tests and appointments and am now on clomid 50mg cd2-6. This is my second cycle on this dosage. I ovulated on this last month (yippee!) and am not being monitored this cycle. Nurses still saying to me that lining is thin even though everything else fine and that's why I've had to get my BMI up over the past 6 months (hence username) Also been advised by one nurse to stop exercising completely. Has anyone heard if this actually helps? Beginning to feel like this will never happen for me. Would be great to read any advice, info, or similar experiences.


----------



## daviess3

Bmi welcome im not sure hun i never had that but clomid made me put on weight so ya never no! I no you shouldnt exercise to harshly coz can efect fertility in men and women!!

Snl omfg!!!!! SOOOOO excited for you, you really deserve it hun! Fxd all your bloods are good!! Let us no when you no but having that dark a line at 9dpo is a very good sign!! XX


----------



## amethyst77

Hi ladies.
Am just waiting to see if cycle 2 of clomid was a success...
If not, am just wondering how much clomid you all take/have taken (how many mg?) I did one month on 50mg and one on 100mg...
Did any of you have more than that?
xx


----------



## snl41296

*Its official blood work is positive*!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## daviess3

omg!!!!!!! how exciting ur PREGNANT!!!!!! so happy for you both xxxxxx


----------



## daviess3

Afm I have used my cbfm this natural cycle I use it every month an with clomid I always get a peak!! Well this month only high! No peak! But I did on days cd16,17 an 18 have to use urine later on as my monitor was set to 8 am and I was up at 230am these three days for work! Would that effect it? As I had quite diluted pee! I dunno I didn't feel like I did ov! X


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> omg!!!!!!! how exciting ur PREGNANT!!!!!! so happy for you both xxxxxx

thanks love. my levels are still low but she said i am really early. they should rise every day so friday another blood test


----------



## winston83

Snl that's amazing news congratulations sweetie xxxx


----------



## winston83

amethyst77 said:


> Hi ladies.
> Am just waiting to see if cycle 2 of clomid was a success...
> If not, am just wondering how much clomid you all take/have taken (how many mg?) I did one month on 50mg and one on 100mg...
> Did any of you have more than that?
> xx

I did 1 mnth 50mg 2 mnth 100mg and I've done 1mnth 150mg I've got 2 cycles of 150mg left but I'm taking a little break at the min going to restart with clomid October xx


----------



## cutedimples

snl41296 said:


> *Its official blood work is positive*!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations SNL......................:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## amethyst77

winston83 said:


> amethyst77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> Am just waiting to see if cycle 2 of clomid was a success...
> If not, am just wondering how much clomid you all take/have taken (how many mg?) I did one month on 50mg and one on 100mg...
> Did any of you have more than that?
> xx
> 
> I did 1 mnth 50mg 2 mnth 100mg and I've done 1mnth 150mg I've got 2 cycles of 150mg left but I'm taking a little break at the min going to restart with clomid October xxClick to expand...

Thank you so much. Think I am going to take 150mg, that will use up all I have anyway.
xx


----------



## cutedimples

Good morning Ladies 

So today i am on CD27...normally a 28 day cycle, which means :af: is due 2moro. I have taken my 3rd round of 100 mg fertomid (generic for clomid) this month. My symptoms are big heavy boobs, frequently going to the loo, contant hunger (i literally wake up hungry). I so hope that this will b my month for getting a :bfp:. i also hav mild abdominal pain, usually get pain b4 :af: is due. 

fx that the :witch: stays away. 

if she does however come...i will have to go search other avenues. A question though...Do any of u think i should go for a womb scrape, coz i was on the depo shot for nearly 4 yrs? Would that increase my chances in falling pregnant? I will do anything.

:dust::dust::dust: to all


----------



## cj72

:happydance::wohoo:SNL!!! Woooohoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats sweetie!!!:hugs:


----------



## Lisa84

Fab news SnL i'm sooo happy for you. Glad the IUI did the trick and it's nice to see a success story with it :) xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well afm just got back in form getting oh mums prezzie its her birthday tomorrow snl big congrats hun wooppp :yipee::yipee::dance::dance: hope i am not far behind you hun x x x


----------



## amethyst77

cutedimples said:


> Good morning Ladies
> 
> So today i am on CD27...normally a 28 day cycle, which means :af: is due 2moro. I have taken my 3rd round of 100 mg fertomid (generic for clomid) this month. My symptoms are big heavy boobs, frequently going to the loo, contant hunger (i literally wake up hungry). I so hope that this will b my month for getting a :bfp:. i also hav mild abdominal pain, usually get pain b4 :af: is due.
> 
> fx that the :witch: stays away.
> 
> if she does however come...i will have to go search other avenues. A question though...Do any of u think i should go for a womb scrape, coz i was on the depo shot for nearly 4 yrs? Would that increase my chances in falling pregnant? I will do anything.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: to all

I really hope this is it for you :dust:
I am not sure about the womb scrape I am afraid...
xxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> *Its official blood work is positive*!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

 
OMG! :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: YOUR PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG I AM SOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU BOTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kazzab25

SNL FANTASTIC NEWS HUN SO PLEASED!!

AFM ladies, im gonna be leaving this thread as there isnt a place for me anymore. OH count still low so now we are officially on the 18 week waiting list for IVF :( 

Been so lovely talking to you ladies and thanks for all of your support xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw kazza just pop in ever now and again hun hate seeing people go x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations Snl!! Fantastic News! xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Please don't disappear kazza, I'm sorry the clomid didn't do the trick for you but there is always room for you in here, once a clomid chick always a clomid chick. I'm on a clomid break myself but still pop in. x


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies, i really appreciate it!! I do want to keep tabs on you lovely ladies and i do wish you all the best for TTC journey! Hope you all get your BFP soon you all deserve it!! 

I will pop im every now and again to keep tabs !


----------



## cj72

5 DPO and holy bloated moses!!! I am so bloated! It feels like it did right after my TR!! I am having loads of creamy cm, too. Ok, clomid girls, have any of you had this happen? I'm on 50 mg for the 2nd month. A few days ago I felt like I was cramping on my left side - at 2-3 DPO. What the heck?


----------



## redberry

snl41296 said:


> *Its official blood work is positive*!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Absolutely thrilled for you! Congratulations!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## snl41296

I think I'm going to start a journal for u all to follow anyone want to tell me how lol


----------



## wannabeprego

@SNL, Congrats about the good news on the blood work!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> I think I'm going to start a journal for u all to follow anyone want to tell me how lol

well you think???? it should have already been done:rofl::happydance::thumbup::haha:


----------



## snl41296

come stalk me everyone xoxoxoxo


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well started spotting so think :af: is on its way i have 100mg left of clomid i dont no weather to take the 100mg are split it to 50mg at 3_7 in stead of 2-6 god nos when i o must of been early i will have to get some opks for this month i think 100mg is to much tbh not had a sniff of a bfp these 5 month with 100mg x x x


----------



## snl41296

so sorry caz :hug: its not over till she is full blown


----------



## daviess3

Caz I would do 2-6 50 mg if u ov on 50 mg give it a go! Take some vitamins aswell if ur not already! Good luck sweetie so disheartening I no! X


----------



## caz & bob

i was thinking to 50mg then i have got 2 month then i just think 100mg is way to much tbh i have not had a sniff of a bfp yes hun already taking vits hun i am taking pregnace this is my 4 or 5 month taking them i take extra folic acid and fresh royal jelly and softcups decaff coffee a glass of milk a day and 2 pints of water so think i am ok haha x x x x


----------



## belle2038

Well I getting more and more confused, I am really hoping that the :witch: stays away. My period is either due today or tomorrow, i had a light spotting one time like 3 days ago. I have really sore boobs, and very moody. After ovulation i have thick white discharge then it went stringy then nothing now back to white/stringy. i am also having some really strange dreams the last week. what is ur opinion??


----------



## cutedimples

Good afternoon ladies...so :af: is due today CD 28. I have abdominal pains...like she is gonna appear any moment now and its been coming on since this morning.

I took 100mg fertomid (generic of clomid) on days CD2-6. 

Hope :witch: stays away. 

:dust::dust::dust: 2 all the ladies


----------



## daviess3

Belle sounds good to me an like implantation bleed maybe! I would test Hun if af is due it should show up! R u temping? 
Caz sounds like ur doing the full monty lol! I think 50 mg!! 2-6 seemed to worm best for me! Xx


----------



## caz & bob

ye i do hun fx this works then if not on to my next thing dont no what to do iui or egg sharing and ivf x x x


----------



## daviess3

Would u share your eggs so then it's free is that right? I would like to do that to help sum1 but didn't as on clomid an mc history if that's possible? X


----------



## snl41296

*blood work is perfect 

my levels are perfect first sonogram in 2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## cj72

Great news, Snl!!!


----------



## BMIbaby

cj72 said:


> 5 DPO and holy bloated moses!!! I am so bloated! It feels like it did right after my TR!! I am having loads of creamy cm, too. Ok, clomid girls, have any of you had this happen? I'm on 50 mg for the 2nd month. A few days ago I felt like I was cramping on my left side - at 2-3 DPO. What the heck?

I had this cramping on my right side (also on second month of 50mg clomid right now but only on cd 10) I had it on my first cycle but it was before I ovulated as when I went to hosp for scan they said follicle had grown from 1.5 to 2.2 in 2 days. I just put it down to that.


----------



## caz & bob

great new snl cant wait see your pic x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl just got in now from shopping i am going Chinese for tea its only a mile down the road love this walking i have lost 5lb with all my walking haha dont no weather to take me clomid 2-6 or 3-7 what do you girls think x x x


----------



## cj72

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girl just got in now from shopping i am going Chinese for tea its only a mile down the road love this walking i have lost 5lb with all my walking haha dont no weather to take me clomid 2-6 or 3-7 what do you girls think x x x

Caz, I take it cd3-7. I get a little annoying pain right before O.


----------



## Lizzy444

I'm new here and am not sure if I'm posting correctly, but here it goes....

3ish weeks ago I finished my 4th cycle of Clomid (50,100,100,150 - all days 3-7). This month I also took Estradiol and am taking Prometrium (orally, 200mg 1x/day). Is anyone else in the same boat?

I'm on CD27, 14DPO, and waiting...and waiting some more. My Dr. didn't tell me when to stop the Prometrium and I've read that it can prevent AF, can delay AF, and that it won't mess up AF - mixed reviews, for sure! This whole thing is so frustrating....

There's more to the story, of course, but I guess this is enough for now. I'd love any advice/opinions others have!


----------



## PineappleRock

I just finished my 2nd month of Clomid 50mg. Ovulated both times, timed everything right but still didn't get pregnant. I need a break from it (so many side effects) but I know without meds I won't ovulate until around CD30. Has anyone taken a month off of Clomid and ovulated sooner than they did before Clomid?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls dinner on the go well what a night we had my son came in from playing out had a bath then he ran down stairs to us and said his leg was swelled up and it was hard and hot but he got bit a couple of days ago so took him the out of hour surgery at 11pm hes got a infection in it well afm af is going woopp x x x


----------



## snl41296

dropping by to see how everyone is doing :hi:


----------



## cj72

Morning girls :) 8 dpo. Can't wait to be further into the TWW to test. Hope you're all having a great weekend!!! I don't want to go back to work tomorrow!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm af is going woopp think i will have some sex later i have ordered some opk and preseed for this month well i am just going to do the washing and ironing then chill x x x


----------



## daviess3

Hi caz hope ur good I'm only like cd24 don't think I ov!! So I'm in like a 4 week wait it feels forever!! I have been cleaning all day! It's doing my head in!! Everything is bit much at mo feel like I don't stop! Feel like I need holiday! X


----------



## caz & bob

aw a long wait for you then hun i no what you mean about a holiday x x x


----------



## cutedimples

good morning ladies...so :witch: finally came yesterday morning...CD31. I usually have a 28 day cycle...bt i am not sure if it was becoz i was on 100mg FERTOMID (generic for clomid) that my period was late. I was my 3rd round of fertomid. 

I hav an app with my gynae on Friday to check what to do next.


----------



## Cookie dough

Morning.

Congratulations snl!!

I've taken 100mg days 2-6 this cycle. I'm on day 14 with no sign of ov yet :shrug:

Has anyone experienced later ov after taking clomid? I don't usually ov until between day 18-24 but I usually have a load of cm by now :nope:

How's everyone?


----------



## cj72

Cookie dough said:


> Morning.
> 
> Congratulations snl!!
> 
> I've taken 100mg days 2-6 this cycle. I'm on day 14 with no sign of ov yet :shrug:
> 
> Has anyone experienced later ov after taking clomid? I don't usually ov until between day 18-24 but I usually have a load of cm by now :nope:
> 
> How's everyone?

It's only made me Ovulate one day later than normal, but then again I don't have PCOS. My sister does though, so FX'ed for you:) She finally has her beautiful little girl after years of going undiagnosed. Are you on metformin?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been and got last bits for my son for school afm af has packed her bags yayyyy let the sex marathon begin xx xx


----------



## BabyForMe83

Good evening all... I'm supposed to do my CD21 bloodtest tomorrow but I've had absolutely no signs of ovulation yet. No cramps, twinges, CM, nothing! Did any of you have no symptoms from clomid but still ovulated??


----------



## mrphyemma

BabyForMe83, I would go have the test done anyway, not everyone has twinging/pain when they ovulate. Good Luck x


----------



## Cookie dough

cj72 said:


> Cookie dough said:
> 
> 
> Morning.
> 
> Congratulations snl!!
> 
> I've taken 100mg days 2-6 this cycle. I'm on day 14 with no sign of ov yet :shrug:
> 
> Has anyone experienced later ov after taking clomid? I don't usually ov until between day 18-24 but I usually have a load of cm by now :nope:
> 
> How's everyone?
> 
> It's only made me Ovulate one day later than normal, but then again I don't have PCOS. My sister does though, so FX'ed for you:) She finally has her beautiful little girl after years of going undiagnosed. Are you on metformin?Click to expand...

I'm not on metformin yet. The fs has given me 3 months of clomid to try but if that doesn't work they're going to give me metformin for a bit and then try with the clomid again. I've got one good ovary so she seemed to think it was worth a shot trying the clomid first.


----------



## cj72

Cookie dough said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookie dough said:
> 
> 
> Morning.
> 
> Congratulations snl!!
> 
> I've taken 100mg days 2-6 this cycle. I'm on day 14 with no sign of ov yet :shrug:
> 
> Has anyone experienced later ov after taking clomid? I don't usually ov until between day 18-24 but I usually have a load of cm by now :nope:
> 
> How's everyone?
> 
> It's only made me Ovulate one day later than normal, but then again I don't have PCOS. My sister does though, so FX'ed for you:) She finally has her beautiful little girl after years of going undiagnosed. Are you on metformin?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not on metformin yet. The fs has given me 3 months of clomid to try but if that doesn't work they're going to give me metformin for a bit and then try with the clomid again. I've got one good ovary so she seemed to think it was worth a shot trying the clomid first.Click to expand...

My sister also has only 1 tube -once she got an HSG and the dye went through after a little pushing. The next month she was pregnant!


----------



## pjds

Hello everyone, I am still pretty new here and I have not posted much. Anyway, I had a lap with the ovarian drilling on 6/29/11.Everything was good, I am currently taking metformin 500 mg 3x daily, synthroid, a prenatal vitmins. I went to the dr today, since my period started this moring. So I will start taking 100 mg of clomid days 5-9 of my cycle. I am excited to get to this point. I know it sounds sill lol.


----------



## cranberry987

i know what you mean about being excited to start clomid. its very exciting! feeling like things are moving forwards and youre doing something different rather than the usual wait for ov/tww

gl!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi there, 

This is my first contribution to any forum but have been reading threads on this website the past few months. It has given me so much hope. Also, the combined knowledge of the ladies on here is better than any information I have been given by my doc!!

I'll give you a little info about myself. We have been TTC since April 2010 and a few months in I started to chart my BBT and use Ovulation sticks to try and work out my best times to BD. My cycle is either 31 or 33 days and I realised that I was only ovulating around day 24/25 which I read was too late in the month. I took some B6 vitamins as I heard this could improve progestrone but after no luck I went to my GP in Jan 2011. I had blood tests in Feb/March/April before they agreed that I was either ovulating late or not at all so I was referred to the fertilty clinic. My first appointment was June when they asked me to repeat all the blood tests. I was also booked in for Lap+Dye which I had done at the end of July. All results came back great, no blockages etc. I had my follow up appointment yesterday and I have been given Clomid to start taking next month, which will be the first week of Sept.

I am nervous about starting because its easy to kid yourself that it'll work first time, when in reality I know it could take months to work. 

I have found it so encouraging to be able to follow other women's jouneys through these forums. I don't know anybody else who has ever taken Clomid. Pregnancy _seems_ to have come easily to all my friends. I have a couple of friends who have successfully gone through IVF because of other medical reasons but its a whole different set of conversations.

Sorry for the huge post. I haven't been able to vocalise how I am feeling to anyone, not even my very supportive DH because I feel like I am holding him back from what he desperately wants in life. He was checked back in May and everything was perfect.

Good luck to you all
Kate x


----------



## Jessica.x

i'm a new member but already feel at home! my fiance got his results yesterday and he's 'working', haha - waiting for my results to come back and we will be starting clomid / metformin in no time! so exciting! x


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Kate and Jessica, Welcome to clomid club and I hope your stays are short and sweet before you are heading over to first tri with your BFP's. x


----------



## cj72

Welcome ladies!!! AFM- 11 dpo and bbs are sore and bigger. I rolled over in bed this am and felt a pulling sensation in the uterus. I haven't had a pos hpt yet, but I have a feeling...who knows. Guess I'll know soon one way or the other!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Jessica.x said:


> i'm a new member but already feel at home! my fiance got his results yesterday and he's 'working', haha - waiting for my results to come back and we will be starting clomid / metformin in no time! so exciting! x

Hi Jessica,

I though I was wierd being excited about starting clomid so its nice to know that you feel the same. I came out of the hospital with a huge smile yesterday. It was Sept last year that I realised I had a problem and using Google found out that Clomid would be the treattment I would need. Its taken 8 months for me to get my prescription and its been a long wait between blood tests, hospital appointments etc. I feel like I have spent the last 8 months counting days (4 days to the next test, 3 weeks to my appointment, 10 days until AF ETC)....each month hoping that something would have changed and that I would get BFP! 
Hope you get your Clomid soon and that you aren't waiting long for a BFP X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls my opks and preseed come today wooppp just sat her waiting for my son finish in the bathroom so i can get ready hes so slow cleaned all the house think i will take dogs out for a run why the sun is out x x x


----------



## BabyForMe83

mrphyemma said:


> BabyForMe83, I would go have the test done anyway, not everyone has twinging/pain when they ovulate. Good Luck x

Thanks! I went ahead and did it this morning. I can't say I hold out much hope though. My body just feels so unresponsive... I have two months of clomid on 50mg left if this month doesn't work. I'm starting to consider just doing 1 month of 100mg to see where that gets me...


----------



## mrphyemma

BabyForMe83, 50mg didn't work for me hun I had to progress to 100mg which got me ovulating. I would wait and see what your bloods come back as, if they are under 30 then maybe 100mg might be worth a go. x


----------



## snl41296

:hi: girls hope everyone is well


----------



## Thoney2

i took my first clomid 50mg yesterday take days 3-7. Every since i took that pill this morning ive had a bad headache and a weird twingeing pain in my right ovary! Idk what it is has anybody else had this problem is it normal.


----------



## caz & bob

yes its normal you get lots of things like that hun i do good luck snl how are you hun when s your scan x x x


----------



## daviess3

Hi girls how we doing? My cousin told me shes 13 weeks preg today! Well she didn't tell me My mum did! Coz she couldn't Tell me incase I was upset! The thing is I am upset! I been tryi g so long she got married 14 weeks ago an is pg! She didn't call me which makes me feel like I have rabies! I no it must b hard to tell sum1 who has had 4 mc an been trying 3 years but god I am human! Sorry I just feel hurt! Plus she's 25 so 5 years younger! I just feel like I never get a break that lucky break that everyone else gets! I feel like I just hit brick Walls!! X


----------



## mrphyemma

:hugs: Davies. My BFF fell pregnant by accident last year and didn't dare tell me. I don't know what hurt most, the fact she was pregnant and not me or that she kept me in the dark. This ttc malarkey can be very painful and downright unfair most of the time. I really hope some good news is on its way to you soon my lovely, it is long overdue. xx


----------



## snl41296

caz & bob said:


> yes its normal you get lots of things like that hun i do good luck snl how are you hun when s your scan x x x

I'm doing well. Mornings are not too good but I can deal. Got results from blood work today and my levels tripled from last week. :thumbup: I'm happy about that. My first scan is Sept 6th at 12 noon. Very exciting. I have a Doppler too and tried to hear something but its early. So a heart beat though. So its picking something up. :winkwink: :cloud9: I will check in with all u girls in and out. 

Davies I know how that was with everyone PG at a drop of a hat. Here I was trying 20 months and finally. Your time will come :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Hey SNL- glad to hear everything's going well! Having a doppler is so cool! So happy for you!!!

Daviess- Don't let those people get you down sweetie. You and your DH are gonna make beautiful babies together. It sucks having to wait, but trust in God. Hugs!!!


----------



## Lisa84

daviess3 said:


> Hi girls how we doing? My cousin told me shes 13 weeks preg today! Well she didn't tell me My mum did! Coz she couldn't Tell me incase I was upset! The thing is I am upset! I been tryi g so long she got married 14 weeks ago an is pg! She didn't call me which makes me feel like I have rabies! I no it must b hard to tell sum1 who has had 4 mc an been trying 3 years but god I am human! Sorry I just feel hurt! Plus she's 25 so 5 years younger! I just feel like I never get a break that lucky break that everyone else gets! I feel like I just hit brick Walls!! X

:hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## baby.wishing

daviess i know how you feel hun im in the same boat my sister is 8 wks pregnant and she couldnt wait to tell me but she was really mean about it then my sister in law is also pregnant plus both my first cousins are expecting its like a slap in the face because none of them were even trying but you will cope we always do hun x x :hugs:


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hi all. I just stumbled upon this thread as I was browsing the "long term ttc" section. I never went there, maybe I was in denial, but I think I fit this category. Been ttc for 13cycles, had mc july 2010. Took clomid for first time this cycle, but 12dpo and bfn. also started spotting. so looks like I may be on to my 14th cycle ttc and another round of clomid. it's so hard to pick back up and dust off after every cycle ends with a bfn :( 
baby dust to all


----------



## redberry

daviess3 said:


> Hi girls how we doing? My cousin told me shes 13 weeks preg today! Well she didn't tell me My mum did! Coz she couldn't Tell me incase I was upset! The thing is I am upset! I been tryi g so long she got married 14 weeks ago an is pg! She didn't call me which makes me feel like I have rabies! I no it must b hard to tell sum1 who has had 4 mc an been trying 3 years but god I am human! Sorry I just feel hurt! Plus she's 25 so 5 years younger! I just feel like I never get a break that lucky break that everyone else gets! I feel like I just hit brick Walls!! X

So sorry to hear that. It's really hard, isn't it? It'll be your time soon! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls snl glad all is well hun i will look forward to your scan ha Davies we will get there hun keep your chin up fx this month is ares afm i am having o pain already i hope i o early x x x


----------



## baby.wishing

hi ladies hope everyone is good afm im not sure how many DPO i am today but for the fun of it this morning i took a hpt ive seen loads of evaps in the last 2 years of TTC but never one that looks like this so im not sure what to think but ill post the pics so you ladies can tell me what you all think the bottom one i tried to tweak the best i could and good luck to everyone about to test x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0059.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 15









omg is it really.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## 4boys1girl

looks like a bfp! congrats!


----------



## caz & bob

wooppp looks good hun :bfp: aww x x x


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls, looks like unless I get my BFP on Monday (which I feel really positive about) then I'll be starting Clomid, oh joy so may as well join the club :)

I've been TTC for a whole year (and 2 days to be precise), hubbys SA is good, my womb is fine, but I'm a sufferer of irregular cycles (50+ days apart). I didnt want to resort to medication but I want to be as proactive as possible. Hope you're all doing well :)


----------



## stellargaze

Hi All,

I just started Clomid yesterday! It came as a bit of surprise as I thought I'd have to wait another month. Have been ttc #1 for over 3 years now, and finally had a lap the end of July. All the endo has been cleared and my PCOS cysts drained as well ( if I understand what my surgeon said). My period came just before I went for the follow-up appt, so they decided to start me now.

Hubby had his 3rd SA and this time everything came back perfect!

I'm on 50 mg and started on cd5. I finish taking my round on Sunday and am going for a scan on Tuesday. 

I'm feeling hopeful, but very scared. Thinking of ordering some preseed and starting more vitamins as I've been really ill with stomach problems all summer.

Just wanted a place to share :)


----------



## snl41296

looks like a :bfp: to me too congrats


----------



## daviess3

babywishing wheres todays pic? my fxd for you xx


----------



## cj72

Congrats!!! :) I'm waiting on blood results myself. my temps are starting to fall, but the puking is making me still think I'm in. 13 dpo. I keep getting evap lines on my IC's.


----------



## daviess3

Post a pic cj?? Xx


----------



## baby.wishing

ok ladies so heres todays test dont know if its getting darker or not good luck cj xx
 



Attached Files:







test thur.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 16









test again.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well my opk is geting there think its a early o hers a pic sorry its a bit blarrey cam is rubbish baby defor a bfp hun wooppp x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0247.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cj72

beta was negative, but my progesterone was normal.


----------



## daviess3

soz cj xxx baby wishing congrats sweetie!!! Def def bfp xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Congratulations Babywishing looks like your BFP to me :happydance: xx


----------



## LRussell

im into cd31 n no af i took a preg test on monday with a bfn and did another today with a bfn. i feel gasy with lower pain and sore nipples. has anyone experience late af with clomid and how long should i wait to take another preg test?


----------



## snl41296

baby.wishing said:


> ok ladies so heres todays test dont know if its getting darker or not good luck cj xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance: darker


----------



## Jessica7176

Just curious if anyone have same experience - I took clomid last month and got my LH surge on cycle day 12 - confirmed with DR. and progesterone was super high. Now on cycle 2 of clomid and on cycle day 20 still no LH surge and blood work negative for progesterone increase. I guess my question is has anyone else been on 50mg clomid and ovulated one cycle but not the next or just alot later? I will keep testing but the OPK are putting me in the poor house.


----------



## binksmommy

snl41296 said:


> *blood work is perfect
> 
> my levels are perfect first sonogram in 2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!*

Congrats!!


----------



## cj72

Jessica7176 said:


> Just curious if anyone have same experience - I took clomid last month and got my LH surge on cycle day 12 - confirmed with DR. and progesterone was super high. Now on cycle 2 of clomid and on cycle day 20 still no LH surge and blood work negative for progesterone increase. I guess my question is has anyone else been on 50mg clomid and ovulated one cycle but not the next or just alot later? I will keep testing but the OPK are putting me in the poor house.

try early-pregnancy-tests.com you can get cheapie ones that won't break the bank. I've always ovulated. I'm just taking clomid for the boost. I'm the same day each month for ovulation. Maybe one of the girls with PCOS can help you there.


----------



## Jessica7176

Ya I did order through them once but I am In Alberta so it took a good 2+ weeks to get to me :(


----------



## CJSG1977

Baby thats defo a BFP!!! Oh my god I am so excited for you darlin!!!!

I am sorry I have not been around. I will try be here to support you all, but as many of you know I am no longer ttc. I am finding that quite difficult as I feel I will never be a mum now. 

But consider me here, lurking and supporting xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls cj glad to see you pop in hun keep your chin up well opk a bit darker today woopp x x x


----------



## 4boys1girl

does clomid delay your period?


----------



## snl41296

4boys1girl said:


> does clomid delay your period?

not me it didn't.


----------



## caz & bob

no not me my cycles are 28 to 33 on clomid x x x


----------



## cj72

me neither. Showed up this morning, right on time, that dirty:witch:

It did make my O day one day later, but that's it.


----------



## belle2038

It didnt me either


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm chill chill today gutted the house dinner on opks getting darker woopp couple more days x x x


----------



## CJSG1977

Clomid never delayed my periods either.

:hi: Caz! x


----------



## 35_Smiling

LRussell said:


> im into cd31 n no af i look a preg test on monday with a bfn and did another today with a bfn. i feel gasy with lower pain and sore nipples. has anyone experience late af with clomid and how long should i wait to take another preg test?

My first Clomid I was late for 5 days. I took the Clomid from 3-7. This doesn't happen to everyone...good luck hun sorry...:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hello everyone! :hi:wave: was on vacation for a short one in Dallas, Texas! Loved it HOt tho but I loved it. 

babywishing good luck hun and congrats! :yipee::wohoo::happydance:


----------



## Angellick

I am on first cycle,this will hopefully be my third child,2nd child was conceived with the help of clomid and I conceived the first round so here's hoping lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well got really bad acid today weather crap again so chill chill chill it is for me my cousin got took in to hospital last night shes in labour she only 30 weeks so they are trying to stop it but they cant she said her cervix is closed dont no what is going to happen hope she doesn't have her yet x x x


----------



## daviess3

fxd shes ok caz!!! afm cd1!!!!!! finally back on clomid tom or may do cd3!! how you doing snl?? xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh Caz your poor cousin!!!! I hope everything turns out okay hun x

AFM, I'm about 12dpo of a natural cycle, had bloods taken at 8dpo to see if I have ovulated without the clomid but will be a few days before I get the results. I'm not optimistic, feeling quite bloated and pre-menstrual so think AF will be here in the next few days.


----------



## 4boys1girl

So AF is DEFINITLY delayed! dont know if clomid did it, but this never happens. 17dpo today and my Lp is usually 12days. I am going nuts here just wanting to start my next cycle.


----------



## mommy1978

Hi everyone, I am a newbie & wanted to join b/c I just did my 1st cycle of clomid. I have PCOS and irregular cycles. I have 2 girls 7 & 8 that were pleasant surprises before I found out I had PCOS (doctor said I was very lucky). Didn't realize how lucky until me & new DH got pregnant in Nov 2009 & miscarried at 6 weeks. Been ttc for over a year now and hence the clomid.
I'm having symtoms (sore nipples, lightheaded, cramping, going to bathroom more than normal, food aversion) & not sure if they are in my head or not b/c I got a neg on the hpt today and I'm 13 or 14 dpo. 
Wondering how many ppl have had a pos the 1st cycle of clomid?


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

hi girls can join you?


----------



## 35_Smiling

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> hi girls can join you?

:hi:wave: mrsdavisthe1 You are more then WELCOME here!


----------



## 35_Smiling

mommy1978 said:


> Hi everyone, I am a newbie & wanted to join b/c I just did my 1st cycle of clomid. I have PCOS and irregular cycles. I have 2 girls 7 & 8 that were pleasant surprises before I found out I had PCOS (doctor said I was very lucky). Didn't realize how lucky until me & new DH got pregnant in Nov 2009 & miscarried at 6 weeks. Been ttc for over a year now and hence the clomid.
> I'm having symtoms (sore nipples, lightheaded, cramping, going to bathroom more than normal, food aversion) & not sure if they are in my head or not b/c I got a neg on the hpt today and I'm 13 or 14 dpo.
> Wondering how many ppl have had a pos the 1st cycle of clomid?

:hi::wave: MOMMY1978 You are more then WELCOME here too! The more the marrier!
You're symtoms look pretty good. Good luck! :wohoo: :dust:
What cycle are you on? 
When are you going to :test: :test: :test: :test: :test:??


----------



## 35_Smiling

4boys1girl said:


> So AF is DEFINITLY delayed! dont know if clomid did it, but this never happens. 17dpo today and my Lp is usually 12days. I am going nuts here just wanting to start my next cycle.

So sorry hun. when are you going to :test: to make sure


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

i am on cd 12 it seems like a know af is letting up but who knows i hope so i started af on talk l the 18th so im praying it stops. i tell my dh about af he says babe i dont wanna here that lol i say ill chat with a another person lol


----------



## 35_Smiling

Angellick said:


> I am on first cycle,this will hopefully be my third child,2nd child was conceived with the help of clomid and I conceived the first round so here's hoping lol

:hi: angellick on that note then I hope you get your :bfp: really soon! :yipee: here is some :dust: for you! Good luck on this cycle.:hugs:


----------



## mommy1978

35_Smiling said:


> mommy1978 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I am a newbie & wanted to join b/c I just did my 1st cycle of clomid. I have PCOS and irregular cycles. I have 2 girls 7 & 8 that were pleasant surprises before I found out I had PCOS (doctor said I was very lucky). Didn't realize how lucky until me & new DH got pregnant in Nov 2009 & miscarried at 6 weeks. Been ttc for over a year now and hence the clomid.
> I'm having symtoms (sore nipples, lightheaded, cramping, going to bathroom more than normal, food aversion) & not sure if they are in my head or not b/c I got a neg on the hpt today and I'm 13 or 14 dpo.
> Wondering how many ppl have had a pos the 1st cycle of clomid?
> 
> :hi::wave: MOMMY1978 You are more then WELCOME here too! The more the marrier!
> You're symtoms look pretty good. Good luck! :wohoo: :dust:
> What cycle are you on?
> When are you going to :test: :test: :test: :test: :test:??Click to expand...

Thanx 35_Smiling! :wave: This is my 1st cycle of clomid days 3-7 100mg/day. My lasy AF started July 31st but that means nothing b/c I'm not regular. I will wait until Friday and test again! Hopefully a :bfp: fx :[-o&lt;


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :hi:

I really need to pick your brains. I ovulate on my own but the FS has put me on 50mg of clomid (CD2-6) to better my CD21 results (they were good but the lower end of good). 

Anyway I'm 6dpo and have morning sickness. :dohh: Is this normal for clomid to make you have pregnancy symptoms whether you're pregnant or not? I've also had a faint line on an ic but i've had a few chemicals so I'm not getting my hopes up yet. Well trying. :haha:

Hi to all the newbies :hi: xxx


----------



## SummerLily

hi ladies ! 

ebony - i had some nausea on my first cycle of clomid on and off for the whole cycle .. but hopefully its a good sign for you !! x


----------



## BabyForMe83

Hi guys, I just called my Dr for my CD21 blood results. I got a reading of 0.5.... I'm guessing that's really bad...?


----------



## mrphyemma

BabyForMe83, in the UK a level of 30 and above usually indicates ovulation has taken place although I know ladies who had much lower levels and still got pregnant. Is there any chance you can speak to your doctor and get him/her to increase your clomid dose for next cycle? (assuming you aren't pregnant this time) xx


----------



## BabyForMe83

mrphyemma said:


> BabyForMe83, in the UK a level of 30 and above usually indicates ovulation has taken place although I know ladies who had much lower levels and still got pregnant. Is there any chance you can speak to your doctor and get him/her to increase your clomid dose for next cycle? (assuming you aren't pregnant this time) xx

I'm gonna try and call the Gynae around 1pm and see what they say. I still have 2 months worth of clomid left at home but due to home life and other things I'm seriously assessing whether I can hack another round just yet. I took a HPT on Saturday- needless to say it was a BFN. If I do decide to get on with another round, how long do I have to wait to start taking provera to bring on AF? I also looked into SI as an alternative to Clomid...


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well opks a bit darker today woopp i will just keep having sex ever day ha they have maneged to slow my cousins labour down now hope she doesn't have her for another couple of weeks x x x


----------



## 4boys1girl

@ 35-smiling ... Hi! I did test on 10, 12, and 16dpo ... all bfn. I am going for a blood test today, but Idoubt that I am pg. 18dpo for me now and while my temps are still above the coverline, it did come down some today. so, i am thinking AF will be here, just dont know when. Only weird thing is that my cervix feels high and closed at the moment, not like when AF comes.


----------



## caz & bob

fx its your bfp hun x x x


----------



## stellargaze

Just went for a scan to see how the follicles/eggs are maturing. I have two this month! Very excited.

Just wondering though-- how thick should my uterine lining be at cd11?


----------



## BabyForMe83

anybody know when to start provera again after a failed clomid cycle??


----------



## 35_Smiling

sorry i have no clue. I am sure some of these ladies can answer your question.:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

4boys1girl said:


> @ 35-smiling ... Hi! I did test on 10, 12, and 16dpo ... all bfn. I am going for a blood test today, but Idoubt that I am pg. 18dpo for me now and while my temps are still above the coverline, it did come down some today. so, i am thinking AF will be here, just dont know when. Only weird thing is that my cervix feels high and closed at the moment, not like when AF comes.

Well good luck on the test today. fingers cross anyways. Also remember its not over until the :witch: shows her face in the house!:haha:


----------



## 35_Smiling

mommy1978 said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommy1978 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I am a newbie & wanted to join b/c I just did my 1st cycle of clomid. I have PCOS and irregular cycles. I have 2 girls 7 & 8 that were pleasant surprises before I found out I had PCOS (doctor said I was very lucky). Didn't realize how lucky until me & new DH got pregnant in Nov 2009 & miscarried at 6 weeks. Been ttc for over a year now and hence the clomid.
> I'm having symtoms (sore nipples, lightheaded, cramping, going to bathroom more than normal, food aversion) & not sure if they are in my head or not b/c I got a neg on the hpt today and I'm 13 or 14 dpo.
> Wondering how many ppl have had a pos the 1st cycle of clomid?
> 
> :hi::wave: MOMMY1978 You are more then WELCOME here too! The more the marrier!
> You're symtoms look pretty good. Good luck! :wohoo: :dust:
> What cycle are you on?
> When are you going to :test: :test: :test: :test: :test:??Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx 35_Smiling! :wave: This is my 1st cycle of clomid days 3-7 100mg/day. My lasy AF started July 31st but that means nothing b/c I'm not regular. I will wait until Friday and test again! Hopefully a :bfp: fx :[-o<Click to expand...

Gosh is it Friday already :rofl: :dust:


----------



## 35_Smiling

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> i am on cd 12 it seems like a know af is letting up but who knows i hope so i started af on talk l the 18th so im praying it stops. i tell my dh about af he says babe i dont wanna here that lol i say ill chat with a another person lol

you at the right place to talk about af's, clomids, mc's, chemical pregnancy's, PCOS' and a whole lot of other topics on here! We ladies have been through it all or some...my husband was the same thing and now he saying "Hun why you don't talk to me about your issues anymore?? :rofl: DAHHH....I am talk about them on here. So feel free to chat about any concerns we are all here to support each other. No concern is a silly one always remember that...:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well just been round the field with the dogs cleaned all the yard just going have some lunch my cousin is out of hospital now she has to bed rest now because walking is staring the labour off but she reckons that she will start again in the next couple of days the hospital have told her any pain or ewt straight in because the labour will be fast well dont no when i am going to o opk are still the same x x x x


----------



## 35_Smiling

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls well just been round the field with the dogs cleaned all the yard just going have some lunch my cousin is out of hospital now she has to bed rest now because walking is staring the labour off but she reckons that she will start again in the next couple of days the hospital have told her any pain or ewt straight in because the labour will be fast well dont no when i am going to o opk are still the same x x x x

 
:yipee: God is Good you know! I am glad things are working out. Hipe she is able to wait a little bit longer.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hi all! Update .... BFN! I did expect it though, since I had spotting. Blood test on Tuesday confirmed negative, then AF arrived HEAVY Tuesday night :( I hate her! So, after an unusually loooonnnng cycle, back to my CLOMID tomorrow. PS, we FINALLY got power back today, since Hurricane Irene. Hope you are all doing great!
;) Kat


----------



## vikki444

hi guys new to the forum bit about myself, been ttc for approx 5 years but properly id say for 3. Was diagnosed with PCOS last year, had HSG and tubes all good, hubs also has low count and high morphology so we were told we would find it very difficult to conceive naturally and we were crushed. Referred for ICSI in November 2010 and scraped in by 4 days before they stopped funding for stockport. Was told by spec to try clomid in november last year until IVF came through. Got pregnant on first cycle of clomid in december 2010. Went for scan at 9 weeks as had, had heavy brown discharge and was told was measuring at 6 weeks and to go back in 2, this was horrendous, big bleed that night which was the beginning and miscarriage complete on the 23rd Feb. Went for IVF chat on 15th June and told we were accepted for 2 cycles of ICSI, they said as clomid had worked in the past to finish the course. BFP on the 7th July very different symptoms this time was quite positive no bledding or discharge went for early 8 week scan due to previous miscarriage, was showing a healthy 5 1/2 to 6 week sac nothing untoward was told due to PCOS and clomid may be dates are off had a scan booked for 3 weeks later, still pregnancy symptoms continued and no bleeding, went back for scan (which by there dates should have been 8 1/2 9 weeks), sac had grown but not enough no baby inside. As we were due to go on holiday on the friday and this was the tues opted for a ERPC (evacuation of retained products) was not going through the pain of a natural miscarriage again, had this done the next day was a daycase at the hospital. Slight pain and very slught bleeding afterwards but onlt that of a light period. Been physically ok since. We have decided to stop trying now until IVF cant face another one at the moment!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: hope your all well welcome newbies well i am still waiting to o want it to hurry up cant wait for school monday woopp weather is lovely today think we will go for a walk with the dogs x x x


----------



## caz & bob

girls i am ovulating woopp really dark opk hers a pic x x x
 



Attached Files:







Untitled 8.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## snl41296

caz & bob said:


> girls i am ovulating woopp really dark opk hers a pic x x x

woohoo thats awesome :happydance: good luck


----------



## caz & bob

hi snl how you doing hun x x x


----------



## snl41296

caz & bob said:


> hi snl how you doing hun x x x

im doing ok. our place got flooded in the hurricane and we have ALOT OF WORK ahead of us :cry: my daughters room is ruined all her walls got wet so they pulled them all up. 

as for my pregnancy im feeling ok nauseous in the mornings but nothing i cant handle and bad gas pains. either I can go sometimes or cant go :rofl: love pregnancy so much :happydance: never thought i would say that to have gas pains my first sonogram is sept 6th i will post a pic when i go. I go for blood work once a week now. used to be every 2 days. :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

aw so sorry about your house hun thats all you need isn't it cant wait see a pic hope you get all your house sorted out x x x


----------



## Euronova

hey ladies,
I am about to start clomid next cycle!! Very excited but also not sure i will find the strength to do it (it seems this whole fertility thing is starting to put pressure on our couple and i don't want to take it unless my partner show a bit more commitment and get down on his knee... sound stupid but i really need the support from him and sick and tired of him constantly moving the goal post because he needs to save money for a ring...)
Anyway.... this is not my point lol.... anyone had long cycle before clomid? did it make then shorter instantly? what happens if the first dose is not strong enough to ovulate do i have to wait another 6 weeks cycle before i can take a higher dose?

thx


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

My cycles were unchanged on clomid, always had 35-40 days. You do need to wait til af comes (or hopefully doesnt) to start the next cycle tho :( I apparently wasnt responding well to my 100mg dose so the next step was to go to 150mg. I wasnt keen on that as I had just had a really bad cycle, so we talked about injectables instead (think its FSH and some other crap you inject). That was specific to me tho ofc. 

If youre on the NHS it really depends what their policy is. A lot of places do no monitoring and just send you away with 6 cycles of 50mg. some will do scans and blood tests to check how youre responding and up the dose if needs be. Just gotta see how you go really.


----------



## Cookie dough

The only monitoring I'm getting is 21 day bloods to see what my progesterone is (except I'm having it day 28). 

This is my first month on clomid and I think I ov'd on day 21 with my 'normal' day being anything between day 17 and day 24 so it hasn't changed much there. I would say though that I didn't have the ov symptoms I usually have and I only had a week of CM and normally this goes on for over 2 weeks. 
Do you know what dose they are putting you on Euronova?

Sorry to hear about your home snl.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

s.n.l wow congratulations on the BFP hun :D im really pleased for you!! xxx

Hope your all doing ok clomid lasses! lots of baby dust :dust: xxx


----------



## Euronova

I am getting 50mg for the first cycle with progesterone done at day 21 and possibly later as my cycles are 6 weeks long at the shortest!
I am on a private insurance so i can get pretty much any test needed. I had ultrasound to check follicles, HSG (dye test) as well as regular progesterone testing in the past.
I just wonder if clomid had shorten your cycle or not... Also I am very sensitive to hormones, I took nearly 2 years to find a birthcontrol that would not make me sick and it still made me nauseous for nearly a year while I got used to it (10 years down the line I wished I never insisted to take the pill... I was a 28days to the hour when I was a teen!)
Any side effects from clomid?


----------



## PineappleRock

Euronova said:


> hey ladies,
> I am about to start clomid next cycle!! Very excited but also not sure i will find the strength to do it (it seems this whole fertility thing is starting to put pressure on our couple and i don't want to take it unless my partner show a bit more commitment and get down on his knee... sound stupid but i really need the support from him and sick and tired of him constantly moving the goal post because he needs to save money for a ring...)
> Anyway.... this is not my point lol.... anyone had long cycle before clomid? did it make then shorter instantly? what happens if the first dose is not strong enough to ovulate do i have to wait another 6 weeks cycle before i can take a higher dose?
> 
> thx

I had long cycles before Clomid... I averaged 39 days, but most were around 40-41 days. My first cycle on Clomid it was 31 days, and my second was 28 days! I'm halfway through my 3rd Clomid cycle. Best of luck to you!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: just waiting for my son get out of the bathroom oh gone for a run today i am takeing oh mum for her bloods done at docs then when i get home its chill and sex haha x x x


----------



## loussell

I have been TTC for 11months now, I went to my G.P she decided to do some bloods to check I was O and my progesterone level was at 31.8 (before cycle of clomid) so it looks like I am Ov on my own....she decided to prescribe me 3 months of clomid, I have taken my first round of clomid days 5-9, only side effects were hot flashes. i'm currently on CD 17 -Im feeling slight crampy sensations - going in for my CD 21 progesterone check in 4 days! did any one have these symptoms and concieve on 1st cycle of clomid?


----------



## loussell

Hi, I have had 1st cycle of Clomid days 5-9 and currently on CD17 
Only side effect has been hot flashes now and again.
good luck


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies, Just popping in to see how everyone is doing. AF arrived for me yesterday and I've decided to do at least one more un-medicated cycle before I begin my last 4 rounds of clomid again, give my body chance to recover from a year on the wicked pills.
I had my progesterone levels checked at 7dpo to see if I ovulated without the clomid, levels were 32 so just scraped in! Seems I may be ovulating alone anyhow. Pre clomid my levels were always in the twenties and on the clomid up in the sixties. Really pleased as I know I have a tiny glimmer of a chance of conceiving now even when the clomid runs out.


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry she got you emma fx it happens for you soon hun x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

You too Caz, we've been loitering in here for far too long now. xx


----------



## caz & bob

i no haha x x x


----------



## 35_Smiling

mrphyemma said:


> You too Caz, we've been loitering in here for far too long now. xx




caz & bob said:


> i no haha x x x

Me too! WE going to get out :bfp: ladies I don't know when but I feel it in my bones we are one day...:hugs:


----------



## mommy1978

well no need to take a test today, the :witch: came with a vengence yesterday...the worst cramps & lower back pains I've ever had...lots of clots too & nausea too! Is this from the clomid??? tomorrow I'll start round 2!

My cycle is definitely more regular...my last AF started Aug 31st but before that the was June 2! I'm glad its more regular b/c the waiting/wondering/hoping is the worst part about this journey!

Hope everyone is doing ok....lots of :dust: all around!


----------



## mommy1978

loussell said:


> I have been TTC for 11months now, I went to my G.P she decided to do some bloods to check I was O and my progesterone level was at 31.8 (before cycle of clomid) so it looks like I am Ov on my own....she decided to prescribe me 3 months of clomid, I have taken my first round of clomid days 5-9, only side effects were hot flashes. i'm currently on CD 17 -Im feeling slight crampy sensations - going in for my CD 21 progesterone check in 4 days! did any one have these symptoms and concieve on 1st cycle of clomid?

Hi Loussell...I am starting my 2nd round tomorrow so it didn't happen for me (even tho I was sure I had all the symptoms) but I need the clomid b/c I am not ovulating on my own...I have also read many post from women who did get BFP the first cycle of clomid, so you have a great chance of being pregnant...fx!


----------



## baby.wishing

hi ladies sorry i aint been on in a few days ive had a lot going on and been very down and couldn't really face anything as all you ladies know i got my BFP well the bad news is my test started to get lighter until it turned to a BFN and AF came 2 weeks late so im guessing chemical but its taking me until now to even do anything i just feel like its never gonna happen so we have decided were gonna just do IUI as its not really gonna cost a lot as a NHS self funding patient sorry for the rant ladies welcome to all the new ladies and good luck to everyone x x


----------



## binksmommy

Starting my first round of clomid tonight.. Trying to shake the anxiety of my life right now... Stress is not a BFP friend!


----------



## Cookie dough

baby.wishing said:


> hi ladies sorry i aint been on in a few days ive had a lot going on and been very down and couldn't really face anything as all you ladies know i got my BFP well the bad news is my test started to get lighter until it turned to a BFN and AF came 2 weeks late so im guessing chemical but its taking me until now to even do anything i just feel like its never gonna happen so we have decided were gonna just do IUI as its not really gonna cost a lot as a NHS self funding patient sorry for the rant ladies welcome to all the new ladies and good luck to everyone x x

Sorry to here that baby.wishing :hugs:


----------



## Cookie dough

binksmommy said:


> Starting my first round of clomid tonight.. Trying to shake the anxiety of my life right now... Stress is not a BFP friend!

Good luck :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls not stopped all day just done a opk its darker than the control line hers a pic wooppp 1dpo tomorrow x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0272.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, I hope everyone is doing well!!! Sorry I havent been on the thread much lately girls... But, I think my second round of clomid may have been a success!!!!

Here is my latest test on pg 7 on my testing thread...

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...thing-ic-pg7-saturday-09-03-think-my-bfp.html

Just some of my background, My DH had a vasectomy reversal in October 2009, and has a low :spermy: count after as a result. This October would of been two years since the reversal!!! DH had a sperm count of 5 million and motility of 36%, so overall pretty low numbers. It is truly a blessing and a miracle if we have managed to do it this month.I pray this is really it and this is a sticky bean!!!!..:winkwink:

@Caz, Those are nice lines hun....Make sure you get in lots of :sex:!! Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!!! I hope this is your month!!!:winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

baby.wishing said:


> hi ladies sorry i aint been on in a few days ive had a lot going on and been very down and couldn't really face anything as all you ladies know i got my BFP well the bad news is my test started to get lighter until it turned to a BFN and AF came 2 weeks late so im guessing chemical but its taking me until now to even do anything i just feel like its never gonna happen so we have decided were gonna just do IUI as its not really gonna cost a lot as a NHS self funding patient sorry for the rant ladies welcome to all the new ladies and good luck to everyone x x

Awww, I am so sorry hun.....:hugs::hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Hugs-3.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

binksmommy said:


> Starting my first round of clomid tonight.. Trying to shake the anxiety of my life right now... Stress is not a BFP friend!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/good-luck-shamrock-1.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

mommy1978 said:


> well no need to take a test today, the :witch: came with a vengence yesterday...the worst cramps & lower back pains I've ever had...lots of clots too & nausea too! Is this from the clomid??? tomorrow I'll start round 2!
> 
> My cycle is definitely more regular...my last AF started Aug 31st but before that the was June 2! I'm glad its more regular b/c the waiting/wondering/hoping is the worst part about this journey!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok....lots of :dust: all around!

So sorry hun... :hugs:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Huggs20ducky20GIF20FF.gif


----------



## paulamcd

Hi everyone

Hope you dont mind me dropping in. I will start with telling you a bit about me. I have PCOS, mild endometriosis, one blocked tube (that they have tried to unblock with no success) and don't ovulate. So the hospital have given me Clomid to try and I start my first cycle on Monday :happydance: I'm actually quite excited about it but nervous at the same time. Can anyone suggest the best time to take the tablets? I heard taking them in the evening is a good idea, but as long as you take it at the same time everyday then the side effects dont tend to be as bad??

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## stellargaze

Paula: I just finished my first round last week with no symptoms. I took mine after dinner-- 50 mg, but you can always take them before bed. I also have PCOS and just had stage four endo cleared with a lap and hysteroscopy. 


Questions for clomid ladies: Can clomid cause ovulation to come earlier? Or change cycle length? I've always had really long cycles-- a bit irregular, 30-39 days. Based on the measurements with the scan, the doctor said today would be ov day, but I really don't feel like I've ovulated. In the past when I have, it's always been very close to af and I get all sorts of hormonal symptoms. I've had horrible stress at work, and had to give my notice and am worried that all of the stress messed things up. Are the scans really able to predict that closely when ovulation will happen?


----------



## PineappleRock

stellargaze said:


> Paula: I just finished my first round last week with no symptoms. I took mine after dinner-- 50 mg, but you can always take them before bed. I also have PCOS and just had stage four endo cleared with a lap and hysteroscopy.
> 
> 
> Questions for clomid ladies: Can clomid cause ovulation to come earlier? Or change cycle length? I've always had really long cycles-- a bit irregular, 30-39 days. Based on the measurements with the scan, the doctor said today would be ov day, but I really don't feel like I've ovulated. In the past when I have, it's always been very close to af and I get all sorts of hormonal symptoms. I've had horrible stress at work, and had to give my notice and am worried that all of the stress messed things up. Are the scans really able to predict that closely when ovulation will happen?

I had long cycles before clomid - averaged 39 days. My first clomid cycle was 31 days (ovulated on day 17) and my second clomid cycle was 28 days! (ovulated on cd15) Best of luck to you!


----------



## stellargaze

Thanks! I'm so desparately clinging to hope at this point. I don't think I know what it feels like to have normal hormones-- but I haven't had any side-effects or symptoms from the clomid. Fingers crossed the doctor was right about the ovulation day. I've been ttc for number one over 3 years now-- closer to four.


----------



## mommy1978

wannabeprego said:


> Hi girls, I hope everyone is doing well!!! Sorry I havent been on the thread much lately girls... But, I think my second round of clomid may have been a success!!!!
> 
> Here is my latest test on pg 7 on my testing thread...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...thing-ic-pg7-saturday-09-03-think-my-bfp.html
> 
> Just some of my background, My DH had a vasectomy reversal in October 2009, and has a low :spermy: count after as a result. This October would of been two years since the reversal!!! DH had a sperm count of 5 million and motility of 36%, so overall pretty low numbers. It is truly a blessing and a miracle if we have managed to do it this month.I pray this is really it and this is a sticky bean!!!!..:winkwink:
> 
> @Caz, Those are nice lines hun....Make sure you get in lots of :sex:!! Good luck and baby dust to you hun!!!! I hope this is your month!!!:winkwink:

I think I see something...fx for you hun...let us know!:happydance:


----------



## snl41296

hi girls how is everyone doing dropping by to say hello


----------



## babyhope2011

hi ladies so fed up 4 days late,bfn this morning,got an appointment 2moro being referred 4 ivf,just feel like im neva gona b a mummy.x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls, hope everyone is keeping well. I was prescribed Clomid for the first time two weeks ago and been waiting anxiously for AF to arrive so that we can start cycle 1. Started spotting last night and just waiting for full flow so that I can start from cd2. My problem is that sometimes AF stays like this for a few days and just stops without really getting started. I am not sure if I should just start taking clomid from Tuesday night if things don't change. Any advice is appreciated :flower:


----------



## tink28

snl just wanted to say congrats on your bfp, ive been dropping by from time to time ready for when i ttc again on clomid x


----------



## Euronova

Hi Ladies, starting my first round of clomid next cycle.
As I have long cycle my gynea prescribed some progesterone to take for ten days to bring my periods, has anyone had to do that?
Did it work? 

Thanks!


----------



## Damita

:wave: I just come from my first app and I am now on clomid after my period comes (got to take pills to make it come).. they think I have PCOS


----------



## nicky1119

I thought this would be the best place to go. I always have this way of scaring myself out on google. Is anyone else on clomid and gets really bad menstrul cramping. This month has almost been unbareable so I have been taking advil, and I didn't realize that it slows the bleeding down. I dont want to prolong my period I just want the cramping to go away. Anyone else have bad menstrul cramping while on clomid?


----------



## MrsGAnderson

hi nicky, i did hve really bd and heavy periods in a few cycles of my clomid, i just took some parcetamol and used a hot water bottle. good luck xx


----------



## Quaver

Euronova said:


> Hi Ladies, starting my first round of clomid next cycle.
> As I have long cycle my gynea prescribed some progesterone to take for ten days to bring my periods, has anyone had to do that?
> Did it work?
> 
> Thanks!

I've taken it few times, AF came 3 days later every time:flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

Well, this morning the :witch: came. I think that I probably had a chemical pregnancy this cycle because I know I had positive HPT's. I feel silly for letting myself get excited and thinking I was pregnant before I was actually late for AF. I should of known it was to good to be true.:cry:

My next step is to start saving up and to do IUI soon!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i feel like i havent been on for ages well stupid internet sorted again now my son was back at school today hight school he really loved it he looks all grown up in his uniform well afm my opk are really strong and have been for 3 days hers a pic of them dont no whats going on x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0283.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Hey Ladies!! I havent been on in a week or so, I hope everyone is doing well!! AF came today but is very welcome as I will start Clomid again this month, anyone wanna buddy up with me? This will be my first cycle of Clomid since the MC so Im super excited to start trying again!!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Hey Ladies!! I havent been on in a week or so, I hope everyone is doing well!! AF came today but is very welcome as I will start Clomid again this month, anyone wanna buddy up with me? This will be my first cycle of Clomid since the MC so Im super excited to start trying again!!

Hi there, I think I am starting clomid tomorow, it'll be my first time. I have my tablets, just need to make sure I take it at the right time. Either going to start tomorrow or Weds. Good luck to you x


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

@WannaBtheMum - I will find out tomorr if Im suppose to start them again tomorrow or Wednesday. Last time my Dr had me start on CD 2, but the norm is CD 3 so I really dont know what she is going to do this time. We shall see. Good luck to you also :)


----------



## Cookie dough

wannabeprego said:


> Well, this morning the :witch: came. I think that I probably had a chemical pregnancy this cycle because I know I had positive HPT's. I feel silly for letting myself get excited and thinking I was pregnant before I was actually late for AF. I should of known it was to good to be true.:cry:
> 
> My next step is to start saving up and to do IUI soon!!

Don't feel silly. I would have been excited too :hugs: Good luck for your next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Cookie dough

Hi to the new ladies :hi:


----------



## redberry

Hi ladies,

Just back from a week's holiday, and it seems I've missed quite a bit!

So sorry to hear your news, wannabeprego and baby.wishing. Sending you both lots of :hugs: :hugs:

I'm still not back on Clomid, but my money's running out, so I think I'm going to have to stop acupuncture. I still have my prescription for 3 more months of Clomid, but I'm not sure whether to go back on it or not, as it didn't seem to work before.

I'm 11DPO at the moment and waiting til Saturday to test, though I'm not hopeful.


----------



## Damita

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls i feel like i havent been on for ages well stupid internet sorted again now my son was back at school today hight school he really loved it he looks all grown up in his uniform well afm my opk are really strong and have been for 3 days hers a pic of them dont no whats going on x x x

Checked your chart that's a lot of + OPKS :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well chilling well done another opk and very dark again think i am going to get a hpt tomoz and test and see what happens never get more than 2 good dark ones and i have 4 x x x


----------



## daviess3

What dpo r u Hun? Xx


----------



## caz & bob

not dpo yet hun cd19 i am on x x x


----------



## snl41296

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well chilling well done another opk and very dark again think i am going to get a hpt tomoz and test and see what happens never get more than 2 good dark ones and i have 4 x x x

i cant wait to see :happydance:


----------



## yellowyamyam

Hi everyone,

This is my 1st post in this thread. I took 1st round of Clomid from CD2 - 6, 2 X 50mg morning and night.

I have PCOS and my cycles are irregular from 24-39 days. I have never had a positive OPK or clear pattern of ovulation based on BBT charts. So I totally have no idea when or if I ovulate at all.

Today is CD16 and OPK line is still very light. I am using Clearblue digital smiley faces ones.

Anyone knows if clomid works for me, should I have ovulated by now? I read that the earlier you take Clomid, the earlier you should ovulate... is that true?

Thanks very much!


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi yellowyamyam and welcome to the clomid club! It is entirely possible that you haven't ovulated yet. I usually ovulate around Cd16/17 and I know ladies who ovulate even later than me. Keep going you may find your smiley's are smiling for you soon. Do you test at the best time of day (after 2pm)? It may be wise to test more than once a day too as the surge could be missed. Good Luck, let us know how you progress. xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Ooooh Caz good luck hun a BFP would be amazing!!! x


----------



## wannabeprego

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well chilling well done another opk and very dark again think i am going to get a hpt tomoz and test and see what happens never get more than 2 good dark ones and i have 4 x x x

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Smiley-00521.gif


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi everyone, I'm still a little apprehensive about taking clomid. I have till tonight to think about it I suppose. 

Do you guys take fertility supplements in addition to Clomid? I've been taking Fertility Blend though I'm not sure it's doing much for me.

:dust:


----------



## snl41296

HI GIRLS WENT FOR MY SCAN TODAY everything is awesome i am 6 weeks 4 days and the babies heart beat is 126bpm


----------



## 4boys1girl

snl41296 said:


> HI GIRLS WENT FOR MY SCAN TODAY everything is awesome i am 6 weeks 4 days and the babies heart beat is 126bpm

BOY? just sayin (bc of the heartbeat)


----------



## snl41296

4boys1girl said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> HI GIRLS WENT FOR MY SCAN TODAY everything is awesome i am 6 weeks 4 days and the babies heart beat is 126bpm
> 
> BOY? just sayin (bc of the heartbeat)Click to expand...

my gut is saying boy :happydance::winkwink::thumbup::happydance::winkwink::thumbup: with my DD it was over 150 all the time :happydance: i was thinking the same thing too


----------



## beanhunter

Congrats snl! Gives me hope!


----------



## caz & bob

aw thats good snl x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Great news snl! I think boy too. I see Hailey with a baby brother! xx


----------



## snl41296

i would love to know what gail would say but she was wrong 2 times with me =/


----------



## wannabeprego

snl41296 said:


> HI GIRLS WENT FOR MY SCAN TODAY everything is awesome i am 6 weeks 4 days and the babies heart beat is 126bpm

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Awww, I am so happy for you hun and so glad to hear everything looks great!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 4boys1girl

snl41296 said:


> 4boys1girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> HI GIRLS WENT FOR MY SCAN TODAY everything is awesome i am 6 weeks 4 days and the babies heart beat is 126bpm
> 
> BOY? just sayin (bc of the heartbeat)Click to expand...
> 
> my gut is saying boy :happydance::winkwink::thumbup::happydance::winkwink::thumbup: with my DD it was over 150 all the time :happydance: i was thinking the same thing tooClick to expand...

Awesome! (that is...if u want a boy) I am a big fan of the heartrate predictions. Mine was always the same for all of mine... below 150 (usually in the 130's) for all three boys, and for my DD, it was always above 160 ( I even remember it being 171 at one point). LOL, I knew then that she would be a girl and I think the dr and nurse did too because they commented on the heart rate. Congrats to you, and best of luck ;)


----------



## Cookie dough

yellowyamyam said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my 1st post in this thread. I took 1st round of Clomid from CD2 - 6, 2 X 50mg morning and night.
> 
> I have PCOS and my cycles are irregular from 24-39 days. I have never had a positive OPK or clear pattern of ovulation based on BBT charts. So I totally have no idea when or if I ovulate at all.
> 
> Today is CD16 and OPK line is still very light. I am using Clearblue digital smiley faces ones.
> 
> Anyone knows if clomid works for me, should I have ovulated by now? I read that the earlier you take Clomid, the earlier you should ovulate... is that true?
> 
> Thanks very much!

Hi Yellowyamyam!

I took 100mg this cycle (both tabs at night though). Ovulation normally ranges between cd 17 and cd 24 for me and I'm pretty sure I ov'd on cd21 this cycle. 
I only ever get pos opk's first thing in the morning but most people get theirs in the afternoon - guess I'm just a weirdo! :haha:

Good luck!

Congratulations on the scan snl, great news :flower:


----------



## yellowyamyam

Thanks for the answers, ladies.

I guess I just have to continue POAS for the next few days. I've tested with FMU (as per instruction by Clearblue OPK digi) and after 2pm too. Nothing! Lines are barely visible so far.

Perseverance everyone!!!


----------



## daviess3

Congrats snl so so happy for u I thi k boy!! Who's Gail I have heard so many people mention her!!!
Yellow I use a clearblue fertility monitor as opks don't tend to work for me! I borrowed mine but you can buy them from ebay! I do normally get a positive then with clomid! An I ov about 14-18 good luck xx
Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls going for my roots done today woopp well done another opk what do you girls think is it going lighter are is it the same looking at it my self just look a touch lighter hers a pic cant take a proper pic my cam is crap x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0287.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## redberry

snl41296 said:


> HI GIRLS WENT FOR MY SCAN TODAY everything is awesome i am 6 weeks 4 days and the babies heart beat is 126bpm

Excellent news!


----------



## 35_Smiling

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls going for my roots done today woopp well done another opk what do you girls think is it going lighter are is it the same looking at it my self just look a touch lighter hers a pic cant take a proper pic my cam is crap x x x

Well good luck to you on this cycle Caz! Don't stop on the :sex: just in case there is a late eggie :haha: Have loads of fun! :happydance::dust:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi everyone, hope you are all ok today :) I took my first ever clomid tablet this morning, feeling ok so far, just a little dizzy n had a couple of short headaches. Hoping that is the limit of any side effects. A bit annoyed with the clinic thought! They said I had to ring on the day of my first tablet to book for an ultrasound to check for ov but rang n the nurse is on hols with part time cover 3days a week. Left a message asking for an appointment, heard nothing back n the cover isn't in until next week now. I might struggle to get an appointment in time. Just a moan! I'll have to get testing kits sorted n just watch for it myself. Feeling a little excited, is that wrong? X


----------



## wannabeamamma

Hi Ladies!
I finally got to pick up my Clomid today and hopefully will get AF next week so I can start my first round! It's been quite the runaround and I can't wait to get the show on the road. I have a small pituitary tumor caused by an over production of prolactin which is now under control and I am still not ovulating (even though I get regular AFs) my doctor seems to think this will be the key though! 
It's great to hear all the success stories and I wish the best of luck to everyone here! 

WannaBtheMum: I feel just like you cautiously excited!!!!
:dust:


----------



## Quaver

snl41296 said:


> HI GIRLS WENT FOR MY SCAN TODAY everything is awesome i am 6 weeks 4 days and the babies heart beat is 126bpm

Congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## jenny25

hey girls i posted a while ago i was going to start clomid i have just started on cd2-6 today is last day of meds then ive to go for a scan on c12 and if i have mature eggs they will give me a triggers shot... i just wondered did any of you feel flu like symptoms on clomind ? xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm still getting darkish opks not a clue still not been the chemist yet for a hpt not had time probuly pick one up tomorrow when i go up that end x x x


----------



## asa9841

I did clomid 50mg this month, ultrasound showed 8 follicals above 18mm and 11 total. Did iui on aug 25th, told to wait 16 days to test! :wacko:
Hate waiting!!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Not long to wait asa9841!! wow 11 follicles! Plenty of targets for the swimmers to aim for! Good Luck. x

Caz, very strange business with the dark opks. TEST!!!!!!!!!!

Hi jenny25 and good luck for this cycle. I personally didn't have flu like symptoms on the clomid just terrible mood swings!!!

Hi Quaver! Long time no see, how are you hun? x


----------



## asa9841

mrphyemma- hubby has low everything! lol
Took a test yesterday in the middle of the day, with hardly any urine, TMI
:bfn: bad idea i know:wacko:
super stresswed and dreding the witch:witch::blush:


----------



## Cookie dough

10 dpo and I have all my usual pre AF symptoms :-( 

LTTTC sucks. Big time.


----------



## Euronova

LTTTC definitely sucks! Nothing to do with clomid but I did say to my OH of 5 years: "no ring, no clomid"... It seems he has heard me loud and clear!!! Snipped around a bit and found it!!! It's our fifth anniversary this weekend! And just started progesterone so I can take clomid in 2 weeks :) very exciting times!!!


----------



## snl41296

asa9841 said:


> I did clomid 50mg this month, ultrasound showed 8 follicals above 18mm and 11 total. Did iui on aug 25th, told to wait 16 days to test! :wacko:
> Hate waiting!!!

I waited 9 days to test and guess what it was :bfp: and a shock too. Who would have thought first IUI I would be PG. Good luck hun. Feel free to look at my journal to see the tests


----------



## 35_Smiling

snl41296 said:


> asa9841 said:
> 
> 
> I did clomid 50mg this month, ultrasound showed 8 follicals above 18mm and 11 total. Did iui on aug 25th, told to wait 16 days to test! :wacko:
> Hate waiting!!!
> 
> I waited 9 days to test and guess what it was :bfp: and a shock too. Who would have thought first IUI I would be PG. Good luck hun. Feel free to look at my journal to see the testsClick to expand...

Yeah right who would have thought but hell with that it was one good damn thought! lol Wow Lisa your pregnant! wooohooo :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Kubb

Hey everyone, :wave:
Mind if I join? I was diagnosed last September with PCOS, I'm on 2 x 850mg Metformin daily and need Provera to kick start my bleeding. I've just finished my first cycle of Clomid & my cd21 results said I didn't ovulate. My Gyno has now put me on 100mg Clomid so I'll be starting my 2nd cycle very soon. Just waiting for my doctors appointment to get some more Provera. 
How many cycles are we normally allowed to go through before it comes dangerous for our bodies? 
I've been really positive about the whole situation for months now but tonight I can't help but think I'll never get a BFP. I'm too young for IVF and I'm just worried that Clomid will do nothing for me & I'll have to wait a while to be old enough.
:dust:
xxxx


----------



## sunshine1217

Kubb said:


> Hey everyone, :wave:
> Mind if I join? I was diagnosed last September with PCOS, I'm on 2 x 850mg Metformin daily and need Provera to kick start my bleeding. I've just finished my first cycle of Clomid & my cd21 results said I didn't ovulate. My Gyno has now put me on 100mg Clomid so I'll be starting my 2nd cycle very soon. Just waiting for my doctors appointment to get some more Provera.
> How many cycles are we normally allowed to go through before it comes dangerous for our bodies?
> I've been really positive about the whole situation for months now but tonight I can't help but think I'll never get a BFP. I'm too young for IVF and I'm just worried that Clomid will do nothing for me & I'll have to wait a while to be old enough.
> :dust:
> xxxx

hi kubb, i'm also doing 100 mg of clomid this cycle. What cd are you on now? 

6 cycles is what they advise before increasing chances of ovarian cancer.. I'm not sure if I can handle another month of this.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday woopp well done another opk and a hpt nothing on the hpt so dont no what to think hers a pic of them x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0288.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 3









Photo-0290.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kubb

sunshine1217 said:


> hi kubb, i'm also doing 100 mg of clomid this cycle. What cd are you on now?
> 
> 6 cycles is what they advise before increasing chances of ovarian cancer.. I'm not sure if I can handle another month of this.

Hiya Sunshine,

I'm on CD50 today, I didn't ovulate last cycle and didn't have any Provera so I'm waiting for my doctors appointment on Friday 16th to get more Provera so I can start the cycle again. 
Can they put us on 6 cycles of Clomid, give us a break and then give us another 6 cycles? I'm getting worried that my 6 cycles will be all BFN or no ovulation at all. It feels as if I've only got another 5 cycles to try and achieve my dream. :(
If I was to fall pregnant and give birth, when it came round for TTC #2, would the doctor refer me back to my gyno straight away or do I have to be TTC for a year again before anyone could help?
No gyno doesn't really like to talk about the far future, he would rather concentrate on what's happening at the moment so I don't really know too much about what could happen in the future.


----------



## snl41296

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls happy friday woopp well done another opk and a hpt nothing on the hpt so dont no what to think hers a pic of them x x x

Wow CA they r dark


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun dont no whats going on snl x x x


----------



## wannabeprego

@Caz, wow your OPK's are looking positive still.... I am not sure what is going on, but I hope it all leads to you getting your BFP soon... Good luck and baby dust to you hun!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## sunshine1217

Kubb said:


> Hiya Sunshine,
> 
> If I was to fall pregnant and give birth, when it came round for TTC #2, would the doctor refer me back to my gyno straight away or do I have to be TTC for a year again before anyone could help?
> No gyno doesn't really like to talk about the far future, he would rather concentrate on what's happening at the moment so I don't really know too much about what could happen in the future.

I don't think you need to do TTC for a year again. They probably try the injectibles on your or suggest IVF. If Clomid's not making you ovulating then I would think they'd find an alternative. Have you asked your gyn those questions? Hang in there babe, I'm afraid to think too far ahead, too. It makes me sad right now.


----------



## Kubb

sunshine1217 said:


> I don't think you need to do TTC for a year again. They probably try the injectibles on your or suggest IVF. If Clomid's not making you ovulating then I would think they'd find an alternative. Have you asked your gyn those questions? Hang in there babe, I'm afraid to think too far ahead, too. It makes me sad right now.

I've got an appointment on the 6th for a check up after being on Clomid so I'll ask my millions of questions then. I think I'll write them down because when I'm talking to my gyno, my mind seems to go blank and I walk away wondering a lot of things and saying "I forgot to ask..."
I'll be there having a CD13 scan too roughly when my appointment is. I've to pick up my Provera next week, take that for 2 weeks, wait a week to bleed and start the Clomid so my CD13 should be around the appointment - give or take a week or two. 

I know what you mean about thinking ahead, it scares me! I take each day as it comes and I do keep a positive mind but it's hard work sometimes, I can't stop thinking about the future. I'm always asking myself "What if..." I know I shouldn't but I'm only human :blush:

We *WILL* get our babies one day!! And they will sure be worth all of the hard work! 

:hugs:


----------



## asa9841

Today is cd 1 for me, lots of very heavy bleeding and clots. Called RE today, they wanted me to come in think i had cysts! :devil: Last cycle was my first on clomid and i had over 8 mature follicals....... now they think they were cysts! NOT HAPPY I dont wanna keep paying out of pocket for ultrasounds. Couldnt they have seen that when the looked to see the follicals in the first place? Im one mad camper. :growlmad::growlmad:To add insult to injury my cycle is getting longer and they wanna delay clomid too! Last month i didnt have a trigger shot with my iui, this month im demanding it, not gonna rely on terrible opks. Sorry needed to vent have been crying for 2 days, not a happy anniversary present :wedding:


----------



## 35_Smiling

asa9841 said:


> Today is cd 1 for me, lots of very heavy bleeding and clots. Called RE today, they wanted me to come in think i had cysts! :devil: Last cycle was my first on clomid and i had over 8 mature follicals....... now they think they were cysts! NOT HAPPY I dont wanna keep paying out of pocket for ultrasounds. Couldnt they have seen that when the looked to see the follicals in the first place? Im one mad camper. :growlmad::growlmad:To add insult to injury my cycle is getting longer and they wanna delay clomid too! Last month i didnt have a trigger shot with my iui, this month im demanding it, not gonna rely on terrible opks. Sorry needed to vent have been crying for 2 days, not a happy anniversary present :wedding:

 i am so sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

asa9841 said:


> Today is cd 1 for me, lots of very heavy bleeding and clots. Called RE today, they wanted me to come in think i had cysts! :devil: Last cycle was my first on clomid and i had over 8 mature follicals....... now they think they were cysts! NOT HAPPY I dont wanna keep paying out of pocket for ultrasounds. Couldnt they have seen that when the looked to see the follicals in the first place? Im one mad camper. :growlmad::growlmad:To add insult to injury my cycle is getting longer and they wanna delay clomid too! Last month i didnt have a trigger shot with my iui, this month im demanding it, not gonna rely on terrible opks. Sorry needed to vent have been crying for 2 days, not a happy anniversary present :wedding:

I am so sorry hun. :hugs::hugs: I hope things get better for you soon....:hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Hi girls how is everyone? I used my cbfm this morning been using it this cycle, today is cd13 an I have hit a peak! Is that to early for a good egg? I havent ever ovulated that early!! Help!! Is it worth bding? X


----------



## mrphyemma

Get thee to the boudoir Davies and get a deposit in!!! CD13 is a great time for ovulation.(Cd14 being "average"). Good Luck! ;)


----------



## daviess3

Thanks Hun just worried me as I have always been 15-17 will do this afternoon?!!! X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i weighed 13 stone now with all the walking i am doing i have lost a stone wooppp now 12 woopp need to lose some more need get to 10 stone hope your weekend is going good Davies sound right hun get bd hun x x x


----------



## purplesparkle

just started round 5 of clomid really hope it works this time

good luck to everyone else


----------



## daviess3

Thanks caz well done on weight loss!! Kinda jealous! I'm 11 and half!! Used to b 10 b4 clomid! 
Purple good luck sweetie xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

I think I am out...my cycle comes on either the 10th or 12th of each month and just now I (TMI) wiped down south and saw some black stuff (or dark brown but it looked black odd) and light pink... so either :af: coming on this afternoon or tonight. :growlmad:

Next cycle IUI. Something to look forward too.:happydance:


----------



## cj72

Davies, I'm CD13 too :) 2 DPO. OK UK girls, what the heck is a stone? 10 lbs? I want to loose stones too!!! haha

35- looks like you're getting a visit from Maria, girl!!! Batten down the hatches!!


----------



## daviess3

A stone is 14lbs!! Yay cycle buddy, so is that when you normally ov as I am always later it worried me but I did think maybe it's a good sign to!! Fxd xx


----------



## cj72

I'm usually CD14 on clomid and was CD13 before clomid. This is my 3rd round of 50 mg. When I was in my late 20's, it was always CD 21 and 10 days later I got AF, or was pregnant. I don't believe it matters when you ovulate, it's more how long your luteal phase is and egg/sperm quality/hormones. I think you need to be at least 10 DPO for the baby to have time to implant. We ARE cycle buddies!!! Woop Woop! I always start testing at 10 DPO :) I'm a POAS-a-holic! I haven't gotten pregnant yet since my tubes were reversed, so I'm justing hoping I can.


----------



## daviess3

I'm a poasaholic to!!! I have been preg on clomid 4times just never get a sticky bean!! Fxd for this cycle!! I have woken up this morn with such bad stomach cramps I Coukd barely walk I think I'm ov this morn! X


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls, mind if I join?

I've started my first round of clomid this cycle cd2-6. I have long cycles and have been TTC for over a year and have never even seen a BFP so it was either clomid or surgery (they found a blood blister on my left ovary).

So normally I ovulate around cd40 ish so I'm just wondering what the success rate is from cd40 ov day to cd20 or less ov day on Clomid, anyone had similiar experience?


----------



## PineappleRock

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hey girls, mind if I join?
> 
> I've started my first round of clomid this cycle cd2-6. I have long cycles and have been TTC for over a year and have never even seen a BFP so it was either clomid or surgery (they found a blood blister on my left ovary).
> 
> So normally I ovulate around cd40 ish so I'm just wondering what the success rate is from cd40 ov day to cd20 or less ov day on Clomid, anyone had similiar experience?

Before Clomid I ovulated somewhere around CD30, on Clomid it's been between CD15-17. Best of luck to you!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls dinner on the go beef today yum yum starving ha weather dull x x x PLEASE KEEP THIS TRUCK MOVING AND SHOW OUR SUPPORT!!!
&#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9604; &#9612; &#9616; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9612;
&#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9604; &#9604; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9617; &#9829; &#9617; 9/11 VICTIMS & THEIR FAMILIES &#9617;&#9617; &#9829;&#9617; &#9617;&#9616;
&#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9612; &#9616; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9617; &#9829; &#9617; &#9617;&#9617; WE WILL NEVER FORGET &#9617;&#9617;&#9617; &#9617; &#9829;&#9617; &#9617;&#9616;
&#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9612;
&#9600; (@) &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; (@)(@) &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; (@) &#9600; &#9624;
TO ALL WHO LOST LOVED ONES AND TO THE HERO'S


----------



## baby.wishing

hi girls hope everyone is ok welcome to all the newbies good luck to everyone about to test AFM im currently cd12 and got my 1st positive opk today ill post a pic x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0090.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## caz & bob

get to it hun goodluck x x x


----------



## pink mum

Hi all,clomid girl here,4dpo today


----------



## snl41296

Once lines


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi Girls. Hope everyone had a lovely weekend :) I took my last clomid table of first round today so now just need to wait a few days n I can start testing for OV!! Had no side effects really, which makes me wonder whether it even worked. I've blood tests booked for later in the month to check for ov so I guess I'll know then.


----------



## cj72

That's what it felt like 3 days ago for me Davies. Like my ovaries were gonna burst, then all of the sudden, everything was good. I think I can almost tell down to the minute when I ovulate on clomid.


----------



## sunshine1217

WannaBtheMum said:


> Hi Girls. Hope everyone had a lovely weekend :) I took my last clomid table of first round today so now just need to wait a few days n I can start testing for OV!! Had no side effects really, which makes me wonder whether it even worked. I've blood tests booked for later in the month to check for ov so I guess I'll know then.

I took my last one yesterday. Did you much side effects? I was so moody the whole time. Are you doing a u/s on day 12?


----------



## mommy1978

daviess3 said:


> I'm a poasaholic to!!! I have been preg on clomid 4times just never get a sticky bean!! Fxd for this cycle!! I have woken up this morn with such bad stomach cramps I Coukd barely walk I think I'm ov this morn! X

I had never felt ovulation pain or lack there of before I did my 1st round of clomid last month. I did the OPK tests & wasn't sure if I was reading it right but the pain (omg the pain) that I had for the next 24 hrs on & off told me I was! I guess a side effect of the clomid?

Fxd you get ur sticky bean this time Davies!:dust:


----------



## Damita

I start clomid today - worried about side effects..


----------



## daviess3

Damita take clomid at night it really reduces side effects I only get hot flushes a few days an weight gain! But I don't care if I get my baby! 
Thanks girls for all ur replies def ov already cm turned creamy! Sorry tmi&#58377;!! 
So praying I did enough didn't get to bd yesterday! I was far to bloated! But dtd the day before I hope that's enough! How long after you release the egg do you have? I wondered if doing it tonight would help!? Xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

sunshine1217 said:


> WannaBtheMum said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls. Hope everyone had a lovely weekend :) I took my last clomid table of first round today so now just need to wait a few days n I can start testing for OV!! Had no side effects really, which makes me wonder whether it even worked. I've blood tests booked for later in the month to check for ov so I guess I'll know then.
> 
> I took my last one yesterday. Did you much side effects? I was so moody the whole time. Are you doing a u/s on day 12?Click to expand...

Hi sunshine, I had a little dizziness and felt really thirsty a lot of the time but otherwise I was ok. We are on the same days so would be good to keep in touch to see when we both ov. I have no u/s as the nurse is on holiday, instead I get to have another round of blood tests :( they said they will do the u/s in my 2nd month, hopefully there will be no need! X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well went back the gym today walked there done my work out and walked back really enjoyed it felt like i have never been away ha x x x


----------



## 35_Smiling

All well there we go CD3 now and I got word I am not able to get the IUI done until my next cycle. I had some blood work done me and my husband the results are not back from overseas (the joy of living on island; tests gets doen overseas :growlmad:) 

Its all good I guess. I am loving these 3 day cycles since they removed two *Submucosal fibroids* (which was located in the muscle beneath the endometrium of the uterus and distort the uterine cavity).

I can wait one more month damnn waited two years for a :bfp: so what the hell right...:dohh::blush:

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! Have a wonderful day too!


----------



## ejimenez1

Hello girls i took my first round of clomid aug 10 - 14 which was days 3-7 of my cycle i took two pregnancy test on the 6th of sept both came out positive but have a light line i wnt to the free pregnancy testing centers both said they were positive but im just unsure as to why there light? I took another one 9-8-11 came out positive but light again if i am id be 5 weeks today has anyone been in this situation?? does anyone know if it can be a false positive? i dnt want to be happy and it be false please help


----------



## daviess3

Some people just have low levels hun, go to ur doc an ask for a bloodtest confirmation, if they were dark an getting lighter then that's worrying but if they are still positive I wouldn't worry! I had a chemical preg 6 weeks ago an I had dark pg tests that got fainter over 4 days! So that was not a good sign!! Have u got some pictures of them? To put ur mind at rest I would def get hcg bloods. Fxd for you Hun xx


----------



## daviess3

Also it could b the tests ur using some tests just dont get dark lines An some work for some people an not others so really try not to worry! Make sure u use first mor ing urine or that you have held it for at least 3 hours but maybe try another brand!! Xx


----------



## cj72

OB GYN update...he's also a fertility specialist. I'm 4 DPO (same as my cycle buddy davies!) and he did an ultrasound- I have one follicle measuring 1.5 and he was checking to see if I was ovulating. I told him I did an OPK, bbt showed a temp rise, and I had crazy O pains on CD 13, 4 days ago. He said that I either O'd last week or will this weekend, get to BD'ing. OK!! (heh heh). My O pains stopped on CD13 but FF has me O'ing on CD14? What do you guys think? He also said he wants to do an HSG if I don't end up pregnant this time around. I'm supposed to call him CD1 and schedule. He's going to donate his part and I will only pay for the xray services. Waiting on a call back about how much that will be.


----------



## snl41296

Hi girls just checking in on everyone :hi:


----------



## Asryellah

Hi girls :flower:I already write in one clomid thread but might aswell join here!
I'm on my second round of clomid now and dpo2 today. Had terrible o-pains in sunday but did :sex: anyhow..:blush: ouch!
On cd13 u/s I had 3 follicles, but my gyn said prob two will release. On my first round I had one. 
They haven't found anything wrong with me, and I do o on my own. But now using clomid cd 3-7 and progesterone from dpo2-14.

Good luck to you all!!
:dust:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the gym again 2 days off now back friday woopp just took the dogs round the field that bloody wind nearly blew us off are feet haha 8dpo snl hope your good hun x x x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi Girls,
I took my last clomid on Sunday and today I have been having twinges and tingles in my lower abdomen. It must be too early to ov but don't usually feel anything like this. I was going to start testing for ov on Thurs but might start tomorrow. Just wondering if anyone else had any feelings like this so soon after finishing clomid round. We been at the bd so if it is ov, hopefully something will come of it;)


----------



## Asryellah

Wannabthemum, I also had ov kind of pains early+ewcm, and actually when i did opk's in cd7 it was pretty dark line - but not positive. They say you shouldn't test opk's when taking clomid cos it can show wrong results. Usually start testing few days after the last pill. I ovulated in my first round 9 days after last pill, and this round 8 days after last pill..just hang in there and test opks :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls weather crap winter is defo coming in today chill chill chill for me after i have done a load of washing 9dpo x x x


----------



## daviess3

Oh caz exciting I'm like 2 dpo boring! Any symptoms? Xxx


----------



## caz & bob

just really bad cramps think :af: is going to come tbh x x x


----------



## daviess3

I have thought that whenever im preg!!! xx


----------



## snl41296

good luck caz


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hola :) Can I still put my mood swings down to clomid even though I finished the course Sunday? I am usually very calm and measured but I seem to be losing my cool frequently, especially with DH!! Its been such a manic day tho, his mother is coming to stay with us for 10 days from tomorrow so I have spent the last two days getting everything ready. Not the best timing for a visit as we are supposed to BD regularly over the next week n that won't be too comfortable with M.I.L in the next room!!! LOL!!! Hope you are all well today :flower:


----------



## Cookie dough

Ugh the witch got me so onto round 2. Haven't had my results back but I'm pretty sure I didn't ov - no ov pains, so I was expecting AF. 

Hope everyone is ok :)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

hey ladies! i am scheduled to start my first round of clomid day after tomorrow. i was wondering if anyone could outline benifits of starting day 2 instead of day 3 or day 5...my doctor is calling for day 3, so obviously i will do what she wants and start it then...but i have heard that 3-7 was to give lots of follicles and hopefully a good ovulation...is there a benifit to 2-6 instead of 3-7 or 5-9 or is it the same as 3-7 basically? and 1 more thing...im pretty concerned about side effects bc i already have terrible PMS :blush: i usually dont realize that something i reacted badly to or cried over was directly related to PMS until days later and i go " :dohh: that was PMS!!" :rofl: how long did they last? just through taking the pills or do they continue through the cycle? :flower:


----------



## Quaver

Taking Clomid early (CD1-5, 2-6) will give you more eggs, later (CD4-8, CD5-9) will give you better quality eggs:flower:

As for side effects, take them at night, after dinner. Never on empty stomach. And have plenty of fluids whenever taking hormonal stuff.

Good luck:baby:


----------



## daviess3

Morning ladies how r we all?? I'm not good!! Bored of 2ww!! 4dpo!! 
My car I brought last week has a problem with the gearbox it's automatic an needs a new valve chest whatever that is!! Reconditioned one is going to cost me £1000!! Or new £2000!!! To say I'm not impressed is a big understatement! Then yesterday our electric keeps tripping! Every time we turn it back on 10 mins later it's tripping out!! 
Anything else can go wrong! It's happening coz it's my 30th next fri an we r going to centre parcs! So I'm obviously cursed! Lol 

Def had enough of being dealt the wrong hand in life!! 
Hows everyone else? Xx


----------



## cj72

I can't help you with the car, but I do know a little about electricity...you probably have too much on the circuit breaker in the room you're tripping. I had that in my old house. Couldn't use the microwave and stove at the same time as the toaster:) Sounds like you need to upgrade your service. Davies, my sister tried for a sticky bean for 10 years and after an HSG she got pregnant right away. Have you had one? Her prob was PCOS and she'd had an appendectomy ay 17 yrs old which caused scar tissue. Once the doctor pushed through it, bam!!! I hope your 30th is a wonderful year. Kick the car :) It'll make you feel better!


----------



## daviess3

Haha thanks cj I can get preg just can't keep it I never had an hsg! I wonder whether I need one? It's the mains that's tripping got sum1 here now he's unplugged everything! Process of elimination! Gonna be a long day! Xx


----------



## babygirlhall

Hi everyone, 
I hope someone can help. Af due sunday, this is my 5th round of clomid. I tested bfn this morning. I am ovulating every time on clomid and did get a bfp on my second round but had a mc. I dont understand why i have not been able to get pregnant again since. 
I only have one round of clomid left, what will happen next? Anyone been kept on it for more than 6months?
Thanks x


----------



## wannabeprego

caz & bob said:


> just really bad cramps think :af: is going to come tbh x x x

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/u105_good_luck-1.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, 

I hope everyone is doing well. Good luck and baby dust to all of you ladies in the 2WW!!! :dust: :dust:

AFM, I am saving up to do IUI hopefully soon. My October cycle is going to be testing to prepare and evaluate our ability to be able to do IUI. I had my initial consultation for the IUI yesterday afternoon....The DR was very nice and wants DH to get another SA done to start out to see if his :spermy: numbers have improved since the first one since it has already been an entire year since the first one. I am hoping and praying his numbers have improved since the first one. I did have DH on the Fertilaid vitamins for a little while and the VR DR told us that his :spermy: numbers could improve on their own for up to 2 years after the VR, so I am praying and hoping they have!! The DR said she would hope for him to have at least 10 million :spermy: for the IUI in the best case scenario.... But our first SA was only 5 million, so I am feeling very nervous about how the next SA will be... If the numbers are too low than she may suggest IVF, which we cant afford without insurance and would have to look into changing insurance plans for next year to one that has infertility treatment coverage.

The other option is me using donor sperm and still doing IUI, DH says he is okay with using donor sperm if we have no other options available to us, but I am not sure if I am comfortable with it or not. :shrug:

So as for me my testing will start as soon as my period starts next cycle, which will be in the beginning of Octoboer most likely. Between CD 2-4 I need to schedule a day for blood work to check my FSH levels, and than somewhere between CD 3-8 I have to have an ultrasound to check my ovarian reserve and see how many follicles I have, than sometime during CD 5-13 I have to have an HSG done where they put the dye into your follopian tubes and do X-rays to see if I have any blockages in my tubes...I am a little nervous about the HSG, I also have to take antibiotics before I do the HSG...

So long story short My October cycle will at least get me some answers and an idea of what we will have to do next.... For some reason I am feeling down about all of this, i guess I am just worried that DH's SA is going to be too low and than I am going to have to consider the other options, IVF is pretty intense and costly and i am not sure if I am ready to take all of that on now, and the sperm donor thing, well as I previously stated would take me a long time to wrap my head around it and make a decision....


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the gym took dogs out done front and back yards now chill time before son come in from school ordering me about 10 dpo x x x


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

another quick question  when did you start using OPKs in your clomid cycle? the packet in mine say that clomid can change the way they work...but the FS said that i should use them and call her to let her know when my stick changes colors...4 days after stopping the pills seems to be the general idea...but i normally OV (if i do :dohh:) around day 21 or 22 which would mean i would waste about 14 sticks before starting a fade in.


----------



## daviess3

clomid may make you ov earlier hun i would test anyway! You can buy really cheap ov tests off ebay for like £3 so doesnt cost a fortune an there just as good as any! I would do it for a few cycles until you no how you react to the clomid good luck xx


----------



## Damita

:dust: to all of you :)


----------



## cj72

Davies is right. Better to use them than miss a chance. You can't be on Clomid forever. I start about 3 days after my last pill. I haven't gotten a positive on that day yet, but I usually do around 5-6 days after.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday woopp going chinese for tea tonight yum yum yum starving now think my son will be sleeping his nan and grandads give me and his dad a break x x x


----------



## 35_Smiling

babygirlhall said:


> Hi everyone,
> I hope someone can help. Af due sunday, this is my 5th round of clomid. I tested bfn this morning. I am ovulating every time on clomid and did get a bfp on my second round but had a mc. I dont understand why i have not been able to get pregnant again since.
> I only have one round of clomid left, what will happen next? Anyone been kept on it for more than 6months?
> Thanks x

 I did it. then on my own free will went off and did it the old way for three months and got a bfp but ended in a mc. but that was for me tho. Good luck...:dust:


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave: EVERYONE!!!! 

HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND!

AND GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL WITH TTC :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/HaveAGreatWeekend-2.jpg


----------



## winston83

Hiya all cd 24 for me reckon I'm 6-7dpo no opks or anything this mnth just working up to getting bk on clomid got 3 mnths worth left but have taken a 6 mnth break to make some lifestyle changes gave up smOking and dropped 2.5 stone I'm really ready to kick arse lol xx hope some of my old girlies are still around xx


----------



## daviess3

Hi winston glad ur back Hun an well dine in weight an smoking must of been tough to do both what's ur secret? So have u done clomid this month?? Fxd sweetie xx


----------



## winston83

Not this mnth as we was on holiday and birthdays so knew there would be drinking and partying lol I just got really strict wiv myself and hubby no buying me chocolates and wine etc had lots of practises this mnth ready for clomid when /if af arrives x


----------



## lisaf

hey winston! glad to see you back. Well done on the weight loss!
I gave up smoking a few months before my BFP.. I think it might have helped, hope it helps you too! :hugs:


----------



## Euronova

Hi Everyone!

All ready for my first tablet of Clomid 50mg!!! Lost about a stone, cut right down on caffeine and crap, finished my progesterone tablets 2 days ago! Come On the Witch!! I am ready!!! :)


----------



## cj72

babygirlhall said:


> Hi everyone,
> I hope someone can help. Af due sunday, this is my 5th round of clomid. I tested bfn this morning. I am ovulating every time on clomid and did get a bfp on my second round but had a mc. I dont understand why i have not been able to get pregnant again since.
> I only have one round of clomid left, what will happen next? Anyone been kept on it for more than 6months?
> Thanks x

So sorry sweetie. I had a mc at 10 weeks in my 20's and it took me 7 months to get pregnant again with my beautiful DD, who is now 12yrs old. I wasn't taking clomid, but got pregnant with that first baby I lost and my second DD (10 yrs old) on the first try. I don't think anyone knows why we have to wait it out sometimes. Just keep practicing and we'll keep our FX'd for you!:hugs:

Davies - Getting ready to start testing with IC's tomorrow... :) Good luck to you girl!!!


----------



## snl41296

:hi: winston hope u are well. hi caz and davies <3


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me this morning on to my last clomid now fx this month i hope x x x


----------



## cj72

Sorry to hear that Caz. FX'd for this round :)


----------



## winston83

Awww caz I'm sorry Hun hope it's this time for you what would be ur next step xxx


----------



## daviess3

Hi snl hope ur good sweetie, Sorry af got u caz so shit!! Have a glass of vino babe! Always makes me feel good! That's a lie but it helps!
Cj I'm only 7dpo Tom! But being a poas aholic I prob will!! Lol when r u testing cj? 
Winston what's ur diet secret! I started smoking again after my 4th loss now can't kick it!!
Kennesha and Emma how we doing? Xx


----------



## cj72

I'm starting tomorrow Davies :) Woohoo!


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks for asking after me Davies! I haven't been using opk's this cycle so not sure if I have ovulated yet but have been doing plenty of BDing to make sure bases are well covered. I'm on another natural cycle as I promised myself 3 months break before I use my last 4 goes on the magic pills. Found out yesterday that another one of my friends is pregnant and it hurt like hell. :( 

Caz, big hugs hun, I know just how badly you want this. x

CJ and Davies, fingers crossed for two pink lines any day now. xx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

:( im so :sick: from something..not sure if it is the clomid, the combo of clomid and metformin, or working to hard at they gym, but i feel horrible :hissy: nauseated all the time, normal metformin side effects, plus headache and fatigue :( here's hoping this doesnt last...2 days to go until i dont have to take it anymore, and 6 days until my ultrasound!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well on to the last clomid if this month doesn't turn out then i will be doing egg sharing with ivf so it will be a lot cheaper for us we will get there tbh i think my body needs a good rest off clomid x x x


----------



## cj72

9 DPO and a BFN. Egg sharing- does that mean you're using someone elses egg or you are donating some of yours , Caz?


----------



## caz & bob

i am donating some of mine then i get ivf cheaper x x x


----------



## cj72

Don't think we have that here in the US, but I'm sure they wouldn't want my ole lady eggs anyway!! Glad it makes it more affordable. It's so expensive!!


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun are you not takeing fresh royal jelly for your eggs hun if your 30 or over it help a lot with your eggs and your immune system x x x


----------



## Damita

sorry Caz :hugs:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

We have eggshare in the us! You just have to ask about it.


----------



## wannabeprego

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> We have eggshare in the us! You just have to ask about it.

I did a web search and couldnt find any information about egg sharing in the United States only in the UK??? Is there any information online for the US about this possibility, and if so can you share it with me??? I havent ever heard of it before?? :shrug:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Iim not sure how it works where you are but the clinic I use here in Augusta GA has a program for it, and the Army does,as,well. Will see what I find and let you know!


----------



## sunshine1217

What is eggshare?


----------



## snl41296

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls :af: got me this morning on to my last clomid now fx this month i hope x x x

So sorry :hug:


----------



## asa9841

Hey Ladies:flower:
Thursday I have a mid cycle ulrasound, kinda nervous. Im on Clomis 25mg. last month i was on 50mg and had WAY to many follicals.
Aslo they said this month I was gonna have a trigger shot. No sure what to expect?:juggle:

And its super hard not to get all excited, i do know this time we are gonna start testing after 10dpo, so..... Please pray it works! My son wants a sibling so bad:-=


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi everyone, hope you all had a lovely weekend :) its been 8 days since I finished clomid and on cd13, no sign of ovulation yet. Been doing BD every other day since last thurs which is no hardship, just been uncomfortable with mother in law in the next room!!! hoping for a positive line any day now x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: tired today not stopped been to the gym come home and striped the living room walls got a bit do tomorrow af is going woopp sex starts tomorrow haha the clomid is making my feel ruff and have bad headaches x x x


----------



## cj72

Are you taking it at night, Caz? I had to bc it made me feel so bad.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls I have another question which I'm wondering if you could help with. So last night I got my positive OPK (CD22) it normally doesn't happen until cd40 but obviously the clomid has worked for me this time. What effect does it have with regards to your typical symptoms? I only ask cause my boobs aren't yet sore which they normally are around ovulation - has this happened to some of you clomid girls where some symptoms have just disappeared?


----------



## Damita

asa9841 said:


> Hey Ladies:flower:
> Thursday I have a mid cycle ulrasound, kinda nervous. Im on Clomis 25mg. last month i was on 50mg and had WAY to many follicals.
> Aslo they said this month I was gonna have a trigger shot. No sure what to expect?:juggle:
> 
> And its super hard not to get all excited, i do know this time we are gonna start testing after 10dpo, so..... Please pray it works! My son wants a sibling so bad:-=

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## cj72

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hey girls I have another question which I'm wondering if you could help with. So last night I got my positive OPK (CD22) it normally doesn't happen until cd40 but obviously the clomid has worked for me this time. What effect does it have with regards to your typical symptoms? I only ask cause my boobs aren't yet sore which they normally are around ovulation - has this happened to some of you clomid girls where some symptoms have just disappeared?

It changed some of my symptoms for a while, but on the 3rd round, they are back. I do sleep very well on clomid, I have to say. But I had to take the medicine at night. Even with that, I still get mild headaches, crazy irritability, and sometimes feel a little pukey. I get sore bbs right before AF, and that went away the first round of clomid, but was back for the 2nd and 3rd round. That's about it.


----------



## ebony2010

Sorry, I'm a bit of a lurker on this thread. :blush: Just wondered if any of you had experienced this?

I'm on my 2nd cycle of 50mg clomid (day 2-6). I already ovulate but my FS said my day 21 results could improve. Anyway 1st cycle opks and temps were fine and ov'd on CD16 as normal. This cycle I'm on CD17 and no sign of ov. :shrug: I've had a bad cold that has messed with my temps a bit but it seems ov has been delayed. 

Has anyone had this happen to them? xxx


----------



## cj72

It's common, Ebony. Mine was always CD13, it postponed mine by a day. I heard it does delay some people by more than a few days.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Hi ladies. Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. My cycle is a little odd this month, but then again everything has changed with the past two cycles since the MC. I expected it to be off a bit the first month, but I thought Id be back to normal this month...no such luck. Not sure if I O'd because of my crazy work schedule. Been working 14 hour days for the past couple of weeks, but I should be in my fertile time. We shall see. I hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well finished striping the walls in the living room chinese for tea starving cant wait cj on a night at quarter to 10 x x x


----------



## ebony2010

cj72 said:


> It's common, Ebony. Mine was always CD13, it postponed mine by a day. I heard it does delay some people by more than a few days.

Thanks for reply. Its put my mind at rest a bit. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## BabyForMe83

Guys, I need an urgent opinion! I just got a very clear BFP... but i'm worried its a fake... I accidentally peed on the test window when i was doing it... could that make a difference??


----------



## lisaf

I don't think it would make a difference!
Congrats!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Oooh I don't know BabyForMe83, I wouldn't have thought so. I hope not! Good Luck x


----------



## daviess3

Babyforme let's see a pic? Have u tried a second test just to make sure? I always do a few anyway just to b on the safe side? Xx


----------



## BabyForMe83

I don't know how to post a pic!! I just took another test and did it properly - same result.... I went a little crazy and started using my opk strips (don't know why) they're coming out with +ve dark lines too. I'm about to throw on clothes to go and buy a decent brand hpt to test again in the morning... I'm freaking out....


----------



## BabyForMe83

i think i've tried to attach a pic...
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110920-00433.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## beanhunter

Barndoor :bfp: congrats!


----------



## lisaf

those are true positives!!! (and a tip to prevent peeing on the wrong part of the stick... its much better to pee into a cup and dip it! ;) :haha:)


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Those are def BFP lines!!!! Congratulations :) Hopefully some of your baby dust will rub off on the rest of us this month xx:cloud9:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

BabyForMe83 - Do you know which day you ovulated this month?


----------



## mrphyemma

Woo-hoo!! Definite BFP!!! Congratulations honey! x


----------



## cj72

Congrats!


----------



## daviess3

wow lovely lines how many dpo are you hun get a digi xx


----------



## cj72

Davies! Check out my journal for pics


----------



## BabyForMe83

No idea when I ovulated... Took clomid for the first time at the beginning of august but when I did my day 21 bloodwork it showed I hadn't o'ed. After that we decided to leave it and maybe start ttc next year....


----------



## lisaf

do you know what your progesterone level was when they tested on day 21? Or did they just tell you 'no ovulation'. Some docs think anything under 30 means no ovulation when thats not actually true... no ovulation is usually less than 2 or something... a 26 is ovulation but the timing might have been slightly off or progesterone levels a little borderline.


----------



## BabyForMe83

I was something like 0.5...


----------



## lisaf

hmm, you must have just ovulated then if your ticker is right that means a VERY early bfp


----------



## BabyForMe83

Oh... My ticker is wrong... I haven't had another period since taking the first round of clomid in august. I'd actually counted myself as being CD49... Lol


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

How many of you ovulated earlier on clomid? That was the goal for me according to the fs...but I am kind of wondering about it since most or what I read says it can delay as well? :shrug: and what about your LP? Does it stay the same?


----------



## mrphyemma

I reckon the clomid must have worked BabyForMe83 and I'll bet you are 6-7 weeks pregnant. xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Mrs Mabrey, I think it varies from person to person but clomid brought my ovulation day forward by 2-3 days. I usually O around CD17 but on clomid CD14-15. My LP stayed the same at 14 days. x


----------



## daviess3

Well girls no positive test for me!! Boohoo 10dpo bfn!! Don't feel pg! Using progesterone so had sore bbs! But nothing else I think progesterone gives u sore bbs! Cervix is high an soft dunno what that means!! I really wanted to b preg b4 30!!
I did one of those Gail predictions has anyone done one? She says I will b preg b4 nov 2011 an have a little girl next year an then a boy in 2013? I cried when I read it but is it true?!! X


----------



## cj72

I hope it is true for you, Davies. I got a BFN this morning myself at 12 DPO. Temps dipped way down too. I think the witch is knocking on the door. I think I'm fooling myself into thinking I'm seeing the faintest of lines after 20 minutes on my IC. I think it's just wishful thinking. IF (and that's a big IF) AF is later than Friday, I'll take a more expensive test. I have a feeling based on the temps that she'll be here tomorrow :( Mean ole witch!


----------



## BabyForMe83

mrphyemma said:


> I reckon the clomid must have worked BabyForMe83 and I'll bet you are 6-7 weeks pregnant. xx

I think you're probably right! Went to the doctor first thing this morning and she said the same thing. They've booked me in for a scan tomorrow morning. 

I'm wishing you all babydust right now xxx


----------



## Asryellah

I'm dpo10 today and yesterday my temps did a dip, and this morning they were the same..and I tested neg yesterday, so I guess the witch is on her way :( I had so much hope on this cycle since I had two follies ready to ripe..
I guess I'll test tomorrow again

So bummed.
Better luck to you ladies :)


----------



## baby.wishing

*hi ladies just ckecking in on everyone hope everyone is ok afm im not sure weather i 9dpo or 11dpo yesterday and today has been a really bad day for me been really down my sister went for her 12 week ultrasound yesterday and they have found the babys sack but there is no baby in there or there is a baby but they cant see it as the sack was full of blood sorry TMI so that put me really down and i feel so helpless because i know what she is going through and theres nothing i can do to help as i live 4 hours away from her good luck to everyone about to test x x*


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi everyone. I am CD16 today n still no ovulation but had a faint line on my opk this evening after some twinge pains in the lower right side of my stomach during the day!! A little egg white cm this even (sorry if TMI) so hoping that ovulation comes tomorrow or Friday. Also been charting BBT and had a massive drop yesterday morning from 36.20 to 35.90 and it stayed low this morning!! Feeling a little all over the place!!! Hope everyone is ok today x


----------



## Nissie

I have asked my Dr. So many times for CLomid, but he always tells me the same thingk, we need to view other alternatives first. I think I am going to switch Drs. :(


----------



## cj72

:witch: Mean ole bitty got me tonight. Damn. Got my HSG booked for late next week, so we find out one way or another then.


----------



## sianii

hi i was wondering if you could help me as i suffered a miscarrige 7months ago and found out i had pcos but since that i havnt had a period and am getting worried. i ad bloods taken at the doctors and all came bk fine woz just wondering how long until the doctor will offer 2give me clomid to help me thanks 4 ur time sian x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sorry not been on much decorating speak to you all soon x x x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi Girls, hope you are all well. I am having a good day :) Got a big positive blue line on my OPK before the control line even had time to appear. Its CD17 of 31 and I usually don't ovulate until day 21/22. This was my first round of clomid, 50mg days 2-6 so I am very excited that it has improved my LP. We did BD last night but we might BD tonight just for good luck :winkwink: and then its onto the two week wait :) Been TTC for 18 months knowing that my LP is too short, very excited :) x


----------



## cj72

Babyforme83- How did your scan go?


----------



## BabyForMe83

WannaBtheMum said:


> Hi Girls, hope you are all well. I am having a good day :) Got a big positive blue line on my OPK before the control line even had time to appear. Its CD17 of 31 and I usually don't ovulate until day 21/22. This was my first round of clomid, 50mg days 2-6 so I am very excited that it has improved my LP. We did BD last night but we might BD tonight just for good luck :winkwink: and then its onto the two week wait :) Been TTC for 18 months knowing that my LP is too short, very excited :) x

oooooH! Good Luck! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BabyForMe83

cj72 said:


> Babyforme83- How did your scan go?

Hey! It was nerve-wrecking at first! I was sooo worried it would be ectopic but the good news is that it's in the right place! All we could see though was the gestational sac and the yolk sac. No baby yet. She's dated me at 5weeks and a few days. Got another scan in 10days time - hopefully by then we'll be able to see something! xxx


----------



## Cookie dough

Morning ladies :hi:

All of my appointments with the fs have been cancelled because she is off sick for the near future. Not sure what I should do really with regards to taking clomid now.

Anywho, I just called the gp to get my day 28 blood results and they said my progesterone was 52.8. Is that good? 

Also, does anyone else have problems with clotting? I've started to get a bit over the last year or so and the fs said that I was showing signs of fibroids. Now last cycle I had really big clots like nothing I've seen before. Obviously I was going to ask her about it at my next appointment but now I cant. Also with my hospital they only do bloods and no other kind of monitoring so I'm paranoid about something going wrong.


----------



## ebony2010

Cookie dough said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> All of my appointments with the fs have been cancelled because she is off sick for the near future. Not sure what I should do really with regards to taking clomid now.
> 
> Anywho, I just called the gp to get my day 28 blood results and they said my progesterone was 52.8. Is that good?
> 
> Also, does anyone else have problems with clotting? I've started to get a bit over the last year or so and the fs said that I was showing signs of fibroids. Now last cycle I had really big clots like nothing I've seen before. Obviously I was going to ask her about it at my next appointment but now I cant. Also with my hospital they only do bloods and no other kind of monitoring so I'm paranoid about something going wrong.

Here in the uk they like to see it above 30 I think so 52.8 is great. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Cookie dough

ebony2010 said:


> Cookie dough said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> All of my appointments with the fs have been cancelled because she is off sick for the near future. Not sure what I should do really with regards to taking clomid now.
> 
> Anywho, I just called the gp to get my day 28 blood results and they said my progesterone was 52.8. Is that good?
> 
> Also, does anyone else have problems with clotting? I've started to get a bit over the last year or so and the fs said that I was showing signs of fibroids. Now last cycle I had really big clots like nothing I've seen before. Obviously I was going to ask her about it at my next appointment but now I cant. Also with my hospital they only do bloods and no other kind of monitoring so I'm paranoid about something going wrong.
> 
> Here in the uk they like to see it above 30 I think so 52.8 is great. :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

That's good then. Fx'd for this month then.


----------



## Roxybys

i cant wait to O and get my BFP!!! Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## Euronova

Taking my first Clomid tonight!!! :D 
:dust: to all of us!


----------



## ebony2010

Euronova said:


> Taking my first Clomid tonight!!! :D
> :dust: to all of us!

good luck :thumbup: xxx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Had my ultrasound today, on day 10 since day 12 Is a Sunday. I have 6-8 tiny follies, too small to measure, 1 4mm follies, and 1 8mm follies. Lining was 4mm. This sounded bad at first, but if follies grow 2mm predates, then I would be right on track to ovulate around day 17...what,about uterine lining though? I though day 12 should be somewhere between 10 and 12mm....I doubt I'm going to gain 8mm in 2 days :wacko: my doc. Didn't do the scan and the doc which did it didn't give me he chance to ask any questions! :(


----------



## RM_Wife

Hi, I started my first round of clomid yesterday, and I am booked in for my 12 day scan too. I'm a bit nervous and a bit excited too. Fingers crossed we all get what we're after soon :)


----------



## cj72

I'm on my 2nd day of clomid...Next weekend is O weekend. Cross your fingers, girls. Baby dust to you all!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls, hope its a good weekend for you all:) I am two dpo now n just hoping af stays away. I usually get sore boobs about 10 days before she arrives n they are feeling a little tender today! Going to try n not spend the next week n half looking for symptoms, so much easier said than done! Good luck everyone :) x


----------



## Euronova

Hay, took my first clomid yesterday and felt incredibly tired today. I nearly fell asleep in my plate at lunch time! Feeling quite dizzy and just completely sleepy. Anyone else had that? 
Thx


----------



## BabyForMe83

cj72 said:


> I'm on my 2nd day of clomid...Next weekend is O weekend. Cross your fingers, girls. Baby dust to you all!

fxd for you hun xxx


----------



## snl41296

BabyForMe83 said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> I'm on my 2nd day of clomid...Next weekend is O weekend. Cross your fingers, girls. Baby dust to you all!
> 
> fxd for you hun xxxClick to expand...

congrats on your pregnancy! how exciting


----------



## Asryellah

Congrats Babyforme!! Yay!! Wonderful to have good news in this thread :)

I'm dpo14 today and yesterday started spotting, so I didn't take my progesteron suppositories anymore yesterday evening. But I did do Clearblue test dpo13 morning and got really faint + on it. Not on the right timeframe, not sure when it got there..but this morning CB was - :(
and still spotting :(


----------



## Asryellah

daviess3, have you tested again? How's it going? :) I remember we were pretty much same dpo.


----------



## ebony2010

Euronova said:


> Hay, took my first clomid yesterday and felt incredibly tired today. I nearly fell asleep in my plate at lunch time! Feeling quite dizzy and just completely sleepy. Anyone else had that?
> Thx

The tiredness got me on my first round but haven't had it on the 2nd round so maybe its just the body getting used to it? :shrug:

Congrats babyforme :thumbup: xxx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi Girls. I know I previously said I wasn't going to spend the TTW watching for symptoms but I'd 4dpo and having wierd hot flushes, twinges in my lower stomach and been feeling really exhausted like I have a cold coming too!! I also keep thinking that AF is going to come n keep feeling like I have discharge n been quite wet (there's the TMI!!) I know it could all be just coincidence and maybe just tiredness after a busy weekend but I just feel strange!! Its going to be a long week getting through to testing time. Anybody out there getting ready to test?? x


----------



## Euronova

WannaBtheMum said:


> Hi Girls. I know I previously said I wasn't going to spend the TTW watching for symptoms but I'd 4dpo and having wierd hot flushes, twinges in my lower stomach and been feeling really exhausted like I have a cold coming too!! I also keep thinking that AF is going to come n keep feeling like I have discharge n been quite wet (there's the TMI!!) I know it could all be just coincidence and maybe just tiredness after a busy weekend but I just feel strange!! Its going to be a long week getting through to testing time. Anybody out there getting ready to test?? x

Sounds very promising!!! Twinges could be implantation or the egg making its way down. The wetness, I heard other people say it was one of their first symptoms!! all crossed for you!!


----------



## BabyForMe83

WannaBtheMum said:


> Hi Girls. I know I previously said I wasn't going to spend the TTW watching for symptoms but I'd 4dpo and having wierd hot flushes, twinges in my lower stomach and been feeling really exhausted like I have a cold coming too!! I also keep thinking that AF is going to come n keep feeling like I have discharge n been quite wet (there's the TMI!!) I know it could all be just coincidence and maybe just tiredness after a busy weekend but I just feel strange!! Its going to be a long week getting through to testing time. Anybody out there getting ready to test?? x

Those were pretty much the symptoms I had (though I had stopped trying and wouldn't have suspected I was preggers) when I think back to when I probably conceived, I felt a bit fluish - thought I had got my OH's cold and I kept getting the feeling that my period was coming. My boobs also started to get a lil bigger and tender. I wasn't until I started to feel nauseous a few weeks later that I decided to test so good luck! baby dust to you hun! xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls still not finished decorating yet cant wait till its all done well my cousin who i was telling you all about when in to labour a couple of weeks a go and they had to stop it well she went back in friday night her waters have gone there keep in her in till shes 37 weeks she only 34 weeks and shes had a scan today and there is no water what so ever round the bby but they wont start her off feel sorry for her she going to have a dry birth never head that before has any of you girls i will keep you all in formed when i can x x x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls still not finished decorating yet cant wait till its all done well my cousin who i was telling you all about when in to labour a couple of weeks a go and they had to stop it well she went back in friday night her waters have gone there keep in her in till shes 37 weeks she only 34 weeks and shes had a scan today and there is no water what so ever round the bby but they wont start her off feel sorry for her she going to have a dry birth never head that before has any of you girls i will keep you all in formed when i can x x x

 The docs in maternity are amazing, I've heard so many amazing stories of how they help mothers and babies through some unbelievable situations. If they thought the baby was in danger they would have her deliver straight away but it must be fairly awful having to spend the last few weeks of your pregancy in a hospital bed!! Hope they are both ok xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Sorry Caz I don't know much about dry births. My sister in law leaked most of her amniotic fuid early and she had to have a planned c-section. I can't believe they would leave your cousin's baby with no fluid without starting her off or having a section. They must know what they are doing though. Hope they are okay hun x


----------



## Tella

Hi, im new to the club:D But not to clomid. I used it in the beginning of the year but didn't ovulated. Then i had Ovarian drilling done which has helped me to respond to clomid again. This is my second cycle of clomid on 50mg and i've o'd on Cd15/16.

Currently 3DPO and having cramps on my navel, could it be from the clomid or do you think it is something else?


----------



## winston83

Cd35 haven't tested but I can't decide if I will or not no sign of af but for the last 4/5 days my boobs have been so sore feel all heavy but as some of the older clomid girls might no my period has been known to go mia had a 67 day cycle at one point but it had seemed to settle down at 31 days just don't know if I could face a bfn we haven't done clomid this last few cycles just ready to go bk to it and the witch messes about lol


----------



## WannaBtheMum

winston83 said:


> Cd35 haven't tested but I can't decide if I will or not no sign of af but for the last 4/5 days my boobs have been so sore feel all heavy but as some of the older clomid girls might no my period has been known to go mia had a 67 day cycle at one point but it had seemed to settle down at 31 days just don't know if I could face a bfn we haven't done clomid this last few cycles just ready to go bk to it and the witch messes about lol

Thats difficult Winston83! Why don't you leave it until the weekend and if you are still feeling uncomfortable on Sat then do a test but it gives it a few more days for AF to show up if she is on her way! Good luck, fx'd for you x


----------



## Euronova

When do you girls start having sex (proper BD with legs in the air and all) after your last clomid pill?
We have had sex already last night and I am taking my last clomid tonight, I know the more sex the better but i also know we have to keep up in the long run if it takes me ten days or more to ovulate.
How soon do you think is really important?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls my cousin got started off at 11.30 am today they put the gel in that was last time i spoke to her so i hope she would of had her now they are calling her mya let you no more tomorrow x x x


----------



## winston83

Hope you hear do thing soon caz n everything goes well for her thinking of u all xxx


----------



## winston83

Euronova said:


> When do you girls start having sex (proper BD with legs in the air and all) after your last clomid pill?
> We have had sex already last night and I am taking my last clomid tonight, I know the more sex the better but i also know we have to keep up in the long run if it takes me ten days or more to ovulate.
> How soon do you think is really important?

Hiya with me n my oh we pretty much have sex everyday from end of af but that's been even before ttc so I don't really think that answers sorry but would say start from cd10 and keep going till cd20-22 ish xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Fingers crossed baby Mya arrives safe and sound soon Caz x

Euronova, I usually ovulate between Cd14-17 so we start the proper Bding around CD10 at least every other night until around CD17/18. Good Luck x


----------



## RM_Wife

Finished my last 2 clomid last night and now I am just keeping my fingers crossed that something comes from it. Good lick Euronova and im only a couple of days ahead of you. Fingers crossed your cousins girl has a safe and quick delivery and you're all ready to welcome Mya into the world :)


----------



## daviess3

Hi girls soz not been on i have been to centre parcs for my 30th!! Absolutely lovely weather i was just shattered! Well i tested an bfn!! An af got me yesterday on cd30!! So no preg b4 30!! Depressing!! But i have my appointment at st marys london on 18th oct so fxd i get sumwhere!! xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Happy (belated) 30th Birthday Davies!! So sorry you didn't fall pregnant before the big milestone, I put pressure on myself with milestones too and it only frustrates and upsets us when things don't happen. Glad you got good weather for Center parcs and fingers crossed you'll have that BFP soon hun xx


----------



## cj72

Happy birthday Davies! Don't sweat it, girl! I'm 39 and trying, so you have years more!!

Euro - I usually start CD10, watch my OPKs and it's every other day at first, CD10, 12, then 13, 14, 15. I O on CD13-14. Then it's back to regular fun BD whenever.


----------



## Euronova

Thanks for all the answers :) i am trying to balance between the fact that we are excited the clomid might work and loosing our motivation too soon!!!
I have now stopped the pills for a day but had terrible palpitations? anyone else with that? is it dangerous?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls my cousin has had her today bye c section mya was 4lb8half cant wait see her x x x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls my cousin has had her today bye c section mya was 4lb8half cant wait see her x x x

That's great news, hope they are both well :) congrats :)


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls, trying not to get into a negative frame of mind but can't help thinking I might be out for this month! I'm only 7dpo but have had sore boobs a few days, getting mild cramps just like when af is on her way although she isn't due until next week! I have also reverted to a teenage version of myself with big spots all over my chin and pimples on my cheeks and forehead. I'm wondering whether this month clomid just helped get my hormones working again as it is only month one! Anyone else get bad skin? Going to just get on with the next few days n just hope af stays away. Good luck everyone x


----------



## daviess3

Congrats caz have lovely cuddles xx


----------



## cj72

Wanna B, Clomid really does that to me too. sore bbs, cramps around your DPO though might mean implantation, so you aren't out at all!!! You hang in there and start testing toward the end!:hugs:


----------



## tryingforabab

Hello all I am 25 married and TTC. I am on round 2 on Clomid 50mg. A few things
1. Is there anything I can do to help me more along?
2. How well does this work?
3. When should I go back in to the doc?
My hubby and I are having sex every other night. I am doing BBT.This is my first and I will do anything if it means baby. 
I just feel alone and really no one to talk to about all this. All my friends have kids and so do all my sisters. So I just need a friend who understands.


----------



## cj72

Trying, I've been at it now for 7 months for my third. Had one at 26, 2nd at 29. I know how you feel. Try preseed - very sperm friendly -could be your cervical fluid isn't sperm friendly. I am also using soft cups to keep the swimmers up there (also called instead cups). Using instead cups means you don't have to sit there with your feet in the air for 20 minutes after. Try early pregnancy tests.com and order a semen analysis, so you know where you stand. If you've tried for months after this, go get your hormones levels checked to see if everything is the way it should be. Are you using opk's? Comid is good stuff- usually a couple of months and you're pregnant.


----------



## Asryellah

:) Ladies, do any of you use baby aspirin? 

I've read much about it and some fertilityclinics use it on their every customer. And I've read it has helped aswell as women with no pregnancys but one's with many miscarriages. Helps with the blood flow to uterus and thickens the lining..allthough it does thin your blood, but I do have pretty strong blood so I'm giving it a go ;).


----------



## 4boys1girl

so ever since I started clomid (2 rounds) my LP is REALLY long. Is that normal? Last cycle it was 16 days (vs. the usual 11 days). Now I am on CD31, and 18DPO and I am like WTF?!? Happen to anyone else? I have no PG signs.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

4boys1girl said:


> so ever since I started clomid (2 rounds) my LP is REALLY long. Is that normal? Last cycle it was 16 days (vs. the usual 11 days). Now I am on CD31, and 18DPO and I am like WTF?!? Happen to anyone else? I have no PG signs.

You may not have any signs of pg but have you done a test? The first months might have just been clomid sorting your system n maybe this month it might be something else :) good luck x


----------



## 4boys1girl

WannaBtheMum said:


> 4boys1girl said:
> 
> 
> so ever since I started clomid (2 rounds) my LP is REALLY long. Is that normal? Last cycle it was 16 days (vs. the usual 11 days). Now I am on CD31, and 18DPO and I am like WTF?!? Happen to anyone else? I have no PG signs.
> 
> You may not have any signs of pg but have you done a test? The first months might have just been clomid sorting your system n maybe this month it might be something else :) good luck xClick to expand...

Hi! I tested last Thursday, the 22nd (11DPO) and BFN. Haven't tested since. Each day I feel like "this is going to be the day AF arrives", but she doesn't. I did have some browning/tan discharge the passed 2 days and have been pretty dry otherwise, so I think it's a sign AF is coming, but I just can't understand why sooo late?


----------



## mrphyemma

TEST AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fingers crossed!

Caz, glad baby Mya arrived safe and well. Have you seen her yet? x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:decorating finally done hers some pic of my walls and my new flooring and a pic of mya she cute x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0004.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3









Photo-0005.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 2









Photo-0006.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 2









Photo-0007.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 4boys1girl

If AF doesn't arrive today or tomorrow, I will test Saturday.


----------



## caz & bob

good luck lv xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Awwww baby Mya is gorgeous Caz and the decorating looks fab! x


----------



## snl41296

caz love the pictures congrats auntie


----------



## cj72

Caz, she is definitely a cutie! 
4 boys- I don't know how you hold out, the suspense is killing me!!! :) :test:


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: happy friday staying in waiting for the carpet man for my stairs i have picked black my hall is white lime black so think it will go nice all my house nearly done now for Christmas nice and cosy we will be well think i am going to o soon bad pains i have had for 3 days now going to do a opk in a bit x x x


----------



## daviess3

Caz she's gorg!! 3boys1girl test test test sounds good!! I'm cd4 can't decide whether to do clomid this month!! Got my appointment at St Marys on 18th so I would of just ov an if u get pg they don't see u!! So I'm thinking of doing a natural cycle! Being good but it's so hard to no I'm wasting a cycle!! X


----------



## daviess3

Winston have u tested yet Hun any news?? All sounds positive for u Hun! I'm loving this weather it's so nice an I'm off work until next thurs woo hoo!! &#57418;


----------



## Euronova

Hi Ladies, 
I started having really bad hot flushes at night on day 3 of taking the clomid and I expected it would stop with the last tablet. It's now been 4 days since I stopped and I am really insomniac and having loads of hot flushes still. I also had palpitations but that passed.
Do the hot flushes stop? when? after O?
I hope it works cause i am not looking forward to many months on this or worse, having to increase the dose!!! :(


----------



## cj72

So...HSG this am and..They're OPEN!!!! My right side seems to be my dominant side. Left was wide open, right goes past the reversal area and filled near what looks like my ovary. Might have been a little something in there, but if so, they pushed through it. Not even a cramp! I felt a little pressure is all. I'm so happy I could scream!! Woohoo!


----------



## Euronova

congrats cj72!!! that is great news!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Euronova said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I started having really bad hot flushes at night on day 3 of taking the clomid and I expected it would stop with the last tablet. It's now been 4 days since I stopped and I am really insomniac and having loads of hot flushes still. I also had palpitations but that passed.
> Do the hot flushes stop? when? after O?
> I hope it works cause i am not looking forward to many months on this or worse, having to increase the dose!!! :(

Hi Euronova, I think I asked a similar question a few weeks back. I had finished clomid about 4 days earlier but I was still having hot flushes and I seemed to get a bit moody, which I usually never get! They stopped after about a week but then after O I have been having hot flushes again, not sure if its the clomid or just post ov symptoms or maybe even just the heatwave we are having here!! I am only on 50mg and also hope that I am not going to have to increase the dose!! Good luck over the next few days x


----------



## Euronova

Thank you, yes i thought it might be the weather too but then I am just laying flat out without any duvet and still i am boiling... i am just really restless at night but i seem to be able to sleep ok when I have naps in the day (but not always possible to fit them in!)
I am really dreading having to increase the dose, so I really hope all the symptoms means that it is doing what it is supposed to do!! :)
Good luck to you too, have you resisted to testing so far?


----------



## WannaBtheMum

No testing yet, I only o'd on cd 17 so 9dpo tomorrow! Going to leave it until 12dpo and if there is no spotting or signs of af then I will test! Its so tempting tho ;)


----------



## cj72

Euro- I had hot flushes, cramps, moodiness, headches, insomnia(til I started taking them before bed). This is my 4th round and none of the above except headaches on day 4 and 5 of the clomid. I hope this helps :)


----------



## Jamitha

I am about to start my 4th and final round of clomid. I will now be at 200mg (5 pills a day). For those first starting out I had a horrible headache when I started taking the pills until I ovulated. I have not really had any more headaches but the hot flashes are increasing and I feel like a "bobble head". At times I feel my head is in the clouds and get a little dizzy almost like vertigo. Clomid does not seem to be working for me. Last month was the best and I only had one follicle grow to 14.5 -not big enough! Fingers crossed that the increased dosage will help. I have also started taking Bee Pollen and Royal Jelly. At this point I feel like I will take whatever if it helps! 

Good Luck to Everyone!!!!!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Jamitha said:


> I am about to start my 4th and final round of clomid. I will now be at 200mg (5 pills a day). For those first starting out I had a horrible headache when I started taking the pills until I ovulated. I have not really had any more headaches but the hot flashes are increasing and I feel like a "bobble head". At times I feel my head is in the clouds and get a little dizzy almost like vertigo. Clomid does not seem to be working for me. Last month was the best and I only had one follicle grow to 14.5 -not big enough! Fingers crossed that the increased dosage will help. I have also started taking Bee Pollen and Royal Jelly. At this point I feel like I will take whatever if it helps!
> 
> Good Luck to Everyone!!!!!

Good luck Jamitha, I hope you get better results from it this time x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi Girls,

I am 9dpo and I haven't been feeling great all week but this morning I woke up feeling terrible. It took all my energy to get out of bed and even then I felt nauseous. I went out for dinner with DH last night n just had a veggie cannelloni, had a small glass of white wine and felt hungover this morning! I have been charting BBT this month and had a temp shift at o, but also had an other rise in temp the last two days, its gone from 97.8 to 98.1. Don't really know what to think, def do not want to get my hopes up that I might be preg when it is still too early to test and when anything can change, but can't help but feel a little excited!!!! Hopefully I will know one way or the other by Weds!


----------



## nabila1230

claim club is the best i think


----------



## cj72

Fx'd for you Jamitha :) You and I are both on the 4th round- let's hope this is the charm!


----------



## Euronova

Sounds good WannaBmum!!! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Euronova

cj72 said:


> Euro- I had hot flushes, cramps, moodiness, headches, insomnia(til I started taking them before bed). This is my 4th round and none of the above except headaches on day 4 and 5 of the clomid. I hope this helps :)

I take it before bed or with dinner as i had been told it helps. Last night was still the same (quite a lot of hot flushed) but then again, the neighbour left to party and locked his dog in the garden and he barked all night, so can't say if the insomnia is any better or worse!!!
We have started in intensive Bding regime. We know people recommend every other day and everyday could be detrimental but as OH has really good number on his SA we decided to got for every 36 hours lol :)
Going to the gym today and hoping i will be positively tired tonight and it will help! It's weird how i don't seem to have the hot flushes during the day (prob better though... so not changing my timing for taking it)

It's better work this month!!! :Dust: to all of you!


----------



## cj72

I had mine at night too, but it was mostly toward when I'd wake up. Good luck!


----------



## ebony2010

cj72 said:


> I had mine at night too, but it was mostly toward when I'd wake up. Good luck!

Me too... if I wake up in the night I'm usually having them or when I first wake up. xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls got a nice + opk today see what tomorrows is like woopp baby mya is doing good they have took her off antibiotics and put her in a cot she will soon be home new born clothes are to big on her that how tiny she is she guzzling bottles down to x x x


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave: ladies...i have been a bad girl not popping in to say hello to you all for a little while now. so here is my huge HELLO! 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: all well dinner on the go jelly and ice-cream for after yum yum her is a pic of my opk s x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0011.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cj72

Hey 35! Where have you been?! Miss you lady. Feel like gonna get my +opk sometime between today and Tuesday. No huge pains yet, so I know O's not happening today :)


----------



## 35_Smiling

Caz & bob your opk looks good you look like your now in the TWW but that doesnt mean you cant still get your freak on! Get :sex:in chick! :yippee: Get Get Get ya freak Onnnnnn! :rofl: have loads of fun! Here some :dust: your way!

Cj72 girl tell me about it. I do pop in but not often as I should. :blush:But I am trying to get on the regular schedule now:thumbup:. Good for you that your Oing soon:happydance:so you too get your freak on now and a few more days to come! Good luck hun and here some :dust: for ya!


----------



## luluw75

I have ridden the clomid train twice. Both times at 50 mg. Also both times ovulated and actually the second time i ovulated from both ovaries. The first cycle my progesterone on day 21 was really good at 19 and then sadly, the second time it was only 5.6 Now of course he wants to increase my dose to 100mg and I am a little unsure. Has anyone had this experience? Why would it change so much?


----------



## Euronova

cj72 said:


> Hey 35! Where have you been?! Miss you lady. Feel like gonna get my +opk sometime between today and Tuesday. No huge pains yet, so I know O's not happening today :)

Just realised our cycles are matching this month. I'm at CD 12 although normally my cycles are longer but with the clomid no idea! How often do you BD around O times. I am trying not to do too often and it's not good for sperm quality but I really don't want to miss it!!
Are you having any progesterone testing? I am doing on at CD 21, I so hope I ovulated this time!


----------



## cj72

Checked my progesterone last month and it was fine, so I'm good. I get good, high temps, too. Not worried about that. I'm every other day, but that's mostly b'c of my OH's work schedule. I didn't get to BD last night and am headed to work now, so won't see him until tonight, which is fine. We still have plenty of time. My ovaries haven't started to hurt yet, so I think I'm O'ing tomorrow. OPK's have been negative, but I'm gonna do one at work today. I wonder if my HSG will postpone my O...I hope not!


----------



## Euronova

cj72 said:


> Checked my progesterone last month and it was fine, so I'm good. I get good, high temps, too. Not worried about that. I'm every other day, but that's mostly b'c of my OH's work schedule. I didn't get to BD last night and am headed to work now, so won't see him until tonight, which is fine. We still have plenty of time. My ovaries haven't started to hurt yet, so I think I'm O'ing tomorrow. OPK's have been negative, but I'm gonna do one at work today. I wonder if my HSG will postpone my O...I hope not!

HSG can help you get pregnant!!! Read loads of stories of women who got pregnant after HSG, it clears up the way :)
All crossed for you, we did thus day night, Saturday morning and yesterday morning, i think we wil try and fit one in today at some point, then tomorrow night. We have someone staying over from Wednesday onwards so will have to be super quiet and discreet lol.... I have never had a temp shift or a positive opk, nor have i had any ovulation pain so not to sure what to expect so just making sure we BD until i get the result from the progesterone.
Not had any pain but this month i seem to be able to feel my uterus (this sort of slight twinge and swollen feeling) so I hope it's a good sign!
Good luck! I wish i could time it better!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym done another opk they look a bit lighter now so 2ww it is for me wooopppp x x x


----------



## cj72

Euro- that's the feeling I have right now- I will prob O tomorrow or Wednesday. Woohoo!!! I hope this is our month! Davies- you still my cycle buddy, too?


----------



## MrsB09

Hello everybody! I'm awaiting AF so that I can start my first round of clomid at 50mg. DH has very poor SA, however his second test showed a good improvement so we're hoping that we can conceive on clomid while we wait for our IVF appt on the NHS. I have mild PCOS & my day 21 was 21.1 but I do tend to spot up to a week prior to AF so something's not right there. Good luck to you all, let's get some BFPs!! X


----------



## cj72

Welcome Mrs. B :) I hope clomid works for you!! Baby dust to you!

AFM- temp dropped today, so I think the O is coming today. :) Woop woop!


----------



## daviess3

Hi cj pleased ur ov is coming!! I'm cd8!! But I didn't take clomid this month as I have my appointment at rec miscarriage clinic in London on the 18th oct an u shouldn't b trying to concieve as if u do then u can't attend the appointment! Thought I would give it a go last month but this month I should do as I'm told! Still going to bed around ov well if it happens! But I don't tend to ov without clomid! I been testing with cbfm but never peaked without clomid! 
How u doing anyway? 
Any news from winston? 
How u 35 caz euro? All good ladies? X


----------



## Euronova

Hi Davies, what do they do at your appt? sounds interesting!
All good here. BD as much as we can... although I got stung by a hornet yesterday and one of my toe is the size of a jacket potato!!!
Was SO painful.... had to ask, OH to just "do the deed" wasn't feeling particularly romantic!! I know it's better if you have an orgasm too but i really was in too much pain to even concentrate! 
Hopefully won't be missing O! How about Hornet of a baby name! lol


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, I hope everyone is doing well!! :flower:Sorry I havent been around in a while girls, I did a natural cycle this month and didnt use clomid and well, I think I got my BFP... Check out my testing thread...

:happydance: :happydance:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...tream-test-pg-15-10-04-a-15.html#post13181960


----------



## BabyForMe83

:happydance::happydance: Yay!!!! congrats!!! Looks like BFP to me!!!!


----------



## Asryellah

Yay!!! :) Congrats wannabeprego!!!!! :)


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations wannabeprego!! xx

AFM having a third natural cycle to give my body a rest before I give the last 4 cycles of clomid a bash. Hope you are all well. x


----------



## Euronova

Wow congrats Wannabeprego!!!! :)


----------



## daviess3

Congrats wannabepreggo how exciting! 
Euro pmsl!! Hope ur toes ok dont like ur choice of name much!! lol 
My appointment is coz i have had 4 mc!! After 3rd i was tested at my local hospital but was given negative to all my tests! So i was asked to be refered to Lesley Regan at st marys!! As i read her book and she sounds like she puts up with no shit!!! So im hoping to get some answers get taking my clomid get dtd and get preg b4 xmas!! Prob kidding myself as usual but i need to have milestones in my head!!! Xx


----------



## cj72

Congrats WannaB!!! I see it!!! Woohoo!!

AFM- Pos OPK at lunch a few minutes ago, and BD'd last night, so woohoo!!! I'm so excited after this HSG. Cross everything (except your legs) for me girls!! Davies, Im CD14, so you aren't far behind me. I hope it happens for you this month and that the docs can figure out whats going on!!!


----------



## Euronova

Great Stuff Cj72!! Sounds like perfect timing.
I am not doing OPK but have had loads of twinges today, it's like little sharp tugging pains, scarily they seem to be on both sides!!! EEEKKK..... BD last night too and we are planning on BD tonight again and tomorrow and as many days after that if we have the strength!!!

All crossed but legs!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thank you so much girls....:flower: You ladies are all so sweet and wonderful!!! :winkwink: I am sending good luck and tons of baby dust to you clomid girls and I hope there will be alot more BFP's!!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/thanklock04.gif


----------



## Euronova

Quick question ladies, first round of Clomid for me and i think i am experiencing O pain for the first time. Might be TMI but do you feel them more when you go for a wee? it's like the tugging and pulling gets sharper when my bladders contracts..... 
Is that what O pain feels like??
Also I seem to be feeling it on both side!!! Twins??? EEEKKK!!!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

wannabeprego said:


> Hi girls, I hope everyone is doing well!! :flower:Sorry I havent been around in a while girls, I did a natural cycle this month and didnt use clomid and well, I think I got my BFP... Check out my testing thread...
> 
> :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...tream-test-pg-15-10-04-a-15.html#post13181960

did you like just tore that test apart?? :rofl: well i be! It surely looks like a :bfp: to me!! :yipee: :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH:hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

35_Smiling said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I hope everyone is doing well!! :flower:Sorry I havent been around in a while girls, I did a natural cycle this month and didnt use clomid and well, I think I got my BFP... Check out my testing thread...
> 
> :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...tream-test-pg-15-10-04-a-15.html#post13181960
> 
> did you like just tore that test apart?? :rofl: well i be! It surely looks like a :bfp: to me!! :yipee: :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for the congrats!!:winkwink:

LOL....:blush::haha: Yeah I did take the strip out of the case to get a better look....You know how crazy us POASA can get...LOL....


----------



## 35_Smiling

wannabeprego said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I hope everyone is doing well!! :flower:Sorry I havent been around in a while girls, I did a natural cycle this month and didnt use clomid and well, I think I got my BFP... Check out my testing thread...
> 
> :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...tream-test-pg-15-10-04-a-15.html#post13181960
> 
> did you like just tore that test apart?? :rofl: well i be! It surely looks like a :bfp: to me!! :yipee: :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the congrats!!:winkwink:
> 
> LOL....:blush::haha: Yeah I did take the strip out of the case to get a better look....You know how crazy us POASA can get...LOL....Click to expand...

 
:rofl: :rofl: Indeed I know! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cj72

Euro- sometimes mine feels like that about 3 days before I O. On O day it feels like crazy pressure - like I've been holding my pee for hours and I'm going to bust. Then, it's all over. Always feels like both sides to me, but when the ultrasound is done, it's always only one.


----------



## ebony2010

Euronova said:


> Quick question ladies, first round of Clomid for me and i think i am experiencing O pain for the first time. Might be TMI but do you feel them more when you go for a wee? it's like the tugging and pulling gets sharper when my bladders contracts.....
> Is that what O pain feels like??
> Also I seem to be feeling it on both side!!! Twins??? EEEKKK!!!!

I'm only on my 2nd round but I've found the o pains (like sharp twinges for a few seconds for me) started quite a few days before ov for me and yes, both cycles I've got them both sides. :wacko: xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

I am sad to say that the :witch: got me today....:cry: I was sure that this was it this month, so I either got fooled by a batch of faulty tests or I had a chemical pregnancy...I just dont know..Well now I am going to move onto testing for the month of October for DH and me for future IUI..wish me luck....


----------



## snl41296

wannabeprego said:


> I am sad to say that the :witch: got me today....:cry: I was sure that this was it this month, so I either got fooled by a batch of faulty tests or I had a chemical pregnancy...I just dont know..Well now I am going to move onto testing for the month of October for DH and me for future IUI..wish me luck....

 :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

I'm so sorry wannabeprego...:hug:
Could've been chemical..do you use progesterone?


----------



## Euronova

How disappointing :( sorry to hear! Good luck for next month!!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls just thought I'd update you with how my first round of clomid went.

previous cycle lengths = 50+ (ovulate 40+)

took 50mg clomid cd2-6, ovulated cd22 and Irma hit me today making round 1 a 37 day cycle, yippee!

I haven't seen such a short cycle since last June, before even TTC so I don't know about you girls who have long cycles but this has given me a fresh burst of energy that one day hubby and I will be able to see our very long and overdue baby :)


----------



## cj72

Oh wannaBe, I'm so sorry sweetheart! Hugs!


----------



## 35_Smiling

wannabeprego said:


> I am sad to say that the :witch: got me today....:cry: I was sure that this was it this month, so I either got fooled by a batch of faulty tests or I had a chemical pregnancy...I just dont know..Well now I am going to move onto testing for the month of October for DH and me for future IUI..wish me luck....

 
I am so sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hey girls just thought I'd update you with how my first round of clomid went.
> 
> previous cycle lengths = 50+ (ovulate 40+)
> 
> took 50mg clomid cd2-6, ovulated cd22 and Irma hit me today making round 1 a 37 day cycle, yippee!
> 
> I haven't seen such a short cycle since last June, before even TTC so I don't know about you girls who have long cycles but this has given me a fresh burst of energy that one day hubby and I will be able to see our very long and overdue baby :)

sounds all good hun. :wohoo: good luck this cycle :dust:


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hi ladies, I'm starting my first round of clomid this cycle. Today is CD2, and I'll be taking Clomid 50mg on CD5-9. I have variable cycle lengths, they have been anywhere from 28-45 days, and although I got a positive OPK last month on CD16, I'm pretty sure I didn't ovulate until much later (if at all) since my cycle lasted 45 days. DH's SA was done about 7 months ago and showed 0% morphology, all else was normal. We've been told things can change quickly so we're hoping it's improved since then. 

Anyway, thanks for listening, and good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## cj72

Welcome Scooby! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## wannabeprego

Asryellah said:


> I'm so sorry wannabeprego...:hug:
> Could've been chemical..do you use progesterone?

Thank you for the kind words...:hugs: Yes for this cycle I did use progesterone, Why do you think that had something to do with what happened, does it affect HPT's at all??? :shrug:


----------



## wannabeprego

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hey girls just thought I'd update you with how my first round of clomid went.
> 
> previous cycle lengths = 50+ (ovulate 40+)
> 
> took 50mg clomid cd2-6, ovulated cd22 and Irma hit me today making round 1 a 37 day cycle, yippee!
> 
> I haven't seen such a short cycle since last June, before even TTC so I don't know about you girls who have long cycles but this has given me a fresh burst of energy that one day hubby and I will be able to see our very long and overdue baby :)

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/0_good_luck_clover_bear.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, this month will be another clomid free cycle because of the infertility testing I have to do this month. I have to go in for my FSH blood work tomorrow morning. I have my vaginal ultrasound scheduled for next Wednesday morning. I am waiting to hear back from the DR's office to schedule my HSG though. When i called yesterday the girl that does the scheduling wasnt in the office at the time and I left her a VM and I am going to check back with the office again this morning if she does not call me soon. I am not looking forward to being poked and probed like a science experiment, and I am a little nervous about the HSG as well. I have heard that for girls with no blockage in their tubes it is not that painful just minor cramping, but with girls that have blockage, they describe the pain as unbearable. 

Hopefully my insurance is going to cover alot of the costs of this testing so that I dont have to much out of pocket costs, but I know there will be some expenses because I have a 350 deductible and than plan pays 85%... $$$$$ .... DH has toget a second SA which will cost us 100 bucks out of pocket, and I am hoping and praying that his count is high enough for us to be able to move forward with the IUI. Than DH has alot of dental work he needs to get done a root canal so we have to pay for that this month too...ugghhhhh.....:wacko: But I will be happy to finally get some answers with the fertility testing...I just hope the answers are positive results..please keep your fingers crossed for me girls.


----------



## Asryellah

[Thank you for the kind words...:hugs: Yes for this cycle I did use progesterone, Why do you think that had something to do with what happened, does it affect HPT's at all??? :shrug:[/QUOTE]

I was just wondering if you do not use progesterone maybe thats what your body was missing. But if you do then thats covered. I've never heard that it would affect hpt results.
Better luck to your next cycle :thumbup: hope next one will stick!!


----------



## winston83

Hi girls sorry not been on for a while just been busy well af got me but I never got on my clomid coz I didn't seem to get full flow if you no what I mean had 3 days of light spotting kept waiting for full flow to rake my tabs but never came so guess il have to wait till next mnth 
I have an appointment with the dr on Tuesday to get a conception kit don't know if you have heard of this but basically it's an at home cervical cap insemination kit I'm guessing it's like soft cups but I've never used these so not sure it's a 3 mnth system that comes with 3 mnths of opks and 3 pregnancy tests and 3 mnths of the cervical caps plus other useful timing instruments it's supposed to help in couples who have low sperm tilted cervix vaginal ph issues and is recommended to use whilst taking clomid I'm also going to see if I can beg dome extra clomid lol and the kit is free by the way so let's fx that it gets results in the clinical trials they did 24% of couples conceived in the first month so here's hoping xxxx


----------



## wannabeprego

Asryellah said:


> [Thank you for the kind words...:hugs: Yes for this cycle I did use progesterone, Why do you think that had something to do with what happened, does it affect HPT's at all??? :shrug:

I was just wondering if you do not use progesterone maybe thats what your body was missing. But if you do then thats covered. I've never heard that it would affect hpt results.
Better luck to your next cycle :thumbup: hope next one will stick!![/QUOTE]

Thanks, this was my first month trying progesterone and I didnt start taking it as early as Iw as supposed to, I didnt get the RX in time to start it when I was originally supposde to so I still used it just in case it could still help...


----------



## wannabeprego

OK, so DR office finally got back to me...My HSG is scheduled for 10/14 at 9:20 and DH's SA is the same day, and hopefully DH can go with me and get his SA done so I am not by myself, I am nervous about it....ugghhhh.... a necessary evil i suppose....


----------



## Damita

:wave: hey ladies can you tell me if 82.8 is good for CD21 blood test result? I'm in the UK..


----------



## ebony2010

Damita said:


> :wave: hey ladies can you tell me if 82.8 is good for CD21 blood test result? I'm in the UK..

Yes, its meant to be over 30 so 82.8 sounds fantastic! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Damita

ebony2010 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hey ladies can you tell me if 82.8 is good for CD21 blood test result? I'm in the UK..
> 
> Yes, its meant to be over 30 so 82.8 sounds fantastic! :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: thank you I have been trying to research but it is so confusing :wacko:


----------



## ebony2010

Damita said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hey ladies can you tell me if 82.8 is good for CD21 blood test result? I'm in the UK..
> 
> Yes, its meant to be over 30 so 82.8 sounds fantastic! :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: thank you I have been trying to research but it is so confusing :wacko:Click to expand...

It is confusing especially when in the US they have much lower numbers with it being calculated differently to us. :wacko: xxc


----------



## Damita

ebony2010 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hey ladies can you tell me if 82.8 is good for CD21 blood test result? I'm in the UK..
> 
> Yes, its meant to be over 30 so 82.8 sounds fantastic! :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: thank you I have been trying to research but it is so confusing :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> It is confusing especially when in the US they have much lower numbers with it being calculated differently to us. :wacko: xxcClick to expand...

Totally, I was worried as the US it's like over 5 and I was like how is mine 82 is that bad.. but what a relief...


----------



## ebony2010

Damita said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hey ladies can you tell me if 82.8 is good for CD21 blood test result? I'm in the UK..
> 
> Yes, its meant to be over 30 so 82.8 sounds fantastic! :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: thank you I have been trying to research but it is so confusing :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> It is confusing especially when in the US they have much lower numbers with it being calculated differently to us. :wacko: xxcClick to expand...
> 
> Totally, I was worried as the US it's like over 5 and I was like how is mine 82 is that bad.. but what a relief...Click to expand...

That would have been scary. sounds like clomid is working well for you. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Damita

ebony2010 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damita said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hey ladies can you tell me if 82.8 is good for CD21 blood test result? I'm in the UK..
> 
> Yes, its meant to be over 30 so 82.8 sounds fantastic! :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: thank you I have been trying to research but it is so confusing :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> It is confusing especially when in the US they have much lower numbers with it being calculated differently to us. :wacko: xxcClick to expand...
> 
> Totally, I was worried as the US it's like over 5 and I was like how is mine 82 is that bad.. but what a relief...Click to expand...
> 
> That would have been scary. sounds like clomid is working well for you. :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

Hope so - I just hope it ends in a BFP but saying that if it doesn't happen this cycle I'll be okay as I ovulated :happydance:


----------



## cj72

WannaB, FX'd for you! Just had mine a week ago and the nurse held my hand. I was waiting for it to feel more like pressure, but it never did. I never even felt them put the tube through my cervix. Of course the speculum ( I call it the salad tongs) weren't so comfy, but no pain. Then when he pushed the dye in I felt pressure almost to the point of pain, but not quite there. Make sure you take a pantiliner b/c I spotted for about 14 hours.


----------



## Euronova

I had my HSG without painkiller and did not feel a thing. A bit of cramping in the evening but not even as bad as periods. I has read some horror stories and nearly cancelled my appt. Really it was not bad at all! 
Having still loads of weird feelings... Uterus still feeling a bit sore, not sure if I ovulated yet. Felt a bit nauseous today a couple of times... Bot sure what is going on!


----------



## 35_Smiling

I CAVED IN AND :test: 

:saywhat: :saywhat: :saywhat:


I AM SO READY FOR THIS I AM I AM I AM

IS WAY EARLY BUT KEEPING MY FINGERS CROSS:blush::blush:

Click on my Journal....:kiss:


----------



## Euronova

Hi kenneesha!! I can see the second line for sure! Have done more than one test?? How exciting! Fingers crossed it's a sticky one!!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls I have a question for you: for those who finished their clomid rounds did you cycles stay short or did the gradually go back to longer and longer cycles?


----------



## RM_Wife

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hey girls I have a question for you: for those who finished their clomid rounds did you cycles stay short or did the gradually go back to longer and longer cycles?

I can't help out but I am wondering the same... I have taken my first round of Clomid, and my cycles beforehand were 2-3 years between periods, so I am unsure as to how soon I am too test. I am hoping that the Clomid will have brought me down to a 28 day cycle. I am a bit confused... any help would be great. Thanks x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Euronova said:


> Hi kenneesha!! I can see the second line for sure! Have done more than one test?? How exciting! Fingers crossed it's a sticky one!!!

Thank you Euronova!:happydance:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hey girls I have a question for you: for those who finished their clomid rounds did you cycles stay short or did the gradually go back to longer and longer cycles?

my first two cycles were long then after that they went perfect 28 - 30 days each month


----------



## winston83

My cycles have been almost normal in my break between cycles before clomid they where 80 ish days now max is about 31-37 x


----------



## scoobydrlp

My first day of clomid is tomorrow...eeek!! I can't wait, I wanna start NOW!!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

scoobydrlp said:


> My first day of clomid is tomorrow...eeek!! I can't wait, I wanna start NOW!!!

 
:rolf: i felt the same way when I got the okay for clomids lol Good luck with you on this cycle! What days are you taking them? :dust:


----------



## cj72

Congrats 35!!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Thanks 35, I'm taking them CD5-9. I just can't wait!!!


----------



## baby.wishing

hi ladies was just wondering if someone can help i got my positive opk yesterday at 12 noon pic 1 then at 12 midnight i had very bad ovulation pains like i do every cycle to the point i couldnt sleep through it so then at 8:30am this morning 8 hours later i took another opk and that was also positive pic 2 so my question is does the lutenizing hormone drop instantly after ovulation or can it take a while thanks ladies and loads of :dust:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0112.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0116.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## U347464

Just bumping this thread so I can refer to it later.


----------



## Euronova

hya, no idea bout the hormones, am I so pointless with OPK but didn't want to read and run!
I think ovulation has passed for me now... no more tight or painful feeling, just feeling quite normal and a little bit nauseous at times, but i might just be imagining it.
Can't wait for my Day21 progesterone test next thursday, i really hope i ovulated this cycle!!!
We have had LOADS of sex and will prob try to fit a bit more still.... i really really hope we caught it this month!


----------



## cj72

Euro - FX'd for you!

Baby wishing- check out my fertility friend link- That's how I know when I O. Last month I thought I O'd a day before FF said I did, though. My pains stopped and I thought I was was O'ing, turns out not until the next day.


----------



## 35_Smiling

cj72 said:


> Euro - FX'd for you!
> 
> Baby wishing- check out my fertility friend link- That's how I know when I O. Last month I thought I O'd a day before FF said I did, though. My pains stopped and I thought I was was O'ing, turns out not until the next day.

Good for you cj72! I hope you did loads of :sex:'ing and those SUPER :spermy: wiggle themself in your well awaiting eggie! :dust: Good luck 

Remember still try to :sex: like two or three days apart...you never know in case you ov a bit later...it could happen:happydance: God luck hun


----------



## 35_Smiling

baby.wishing said:


> hi ladies was just wondering if someone can help i got my positive opk yesterday at 12 noon pic 1 then at 12 midnight i had very bad ovulation pains like i do every cycle to the point i couldnt sleep through it so then at 8:30am this morning 8 hours later i took another opk and that was also positive pic 2 so my question is does the lutenizing hormone drop instantly after ovulation or can it take a while thanks ladies and loads of :dust:

Wow it sure looks like a positive to me! its dark!!! now get your grove on :sex: away!


----------



## cj72

35_Smiling said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Euro - FX'd for you!
> 
> Baby wishing- check out my fertility friend link- That's how I know when I O. Last month I thought I O'd a day before FF said I did, though. My pains stopped and I thought I was was O'ing, turns out not until the next day.
> 
> Good for you cj72! I hope you did loads of :sex:'ing and those SUPER :spermy: wiggle themself in your well awaiting eggie! :dust: Good luck
> 
> Remember still try to :sex: like two or three days apart...you never know in case you ov a bit later...it could happen:happydance: God luck hunClick to expand...

Hey 35 :) Due to work, we got to BD 36 hours before and 24 hours after when It felt like I O'd, so we'll see how it goes this month!


----------



## Chels710

Hello ladies! I'm new here, but have been TTC #1 for what seems like FOREVER! I'm on my first round of clomid after having a polyp removed last month. Had a failed clomid cycle before that. I'm on CD4 now and will O around the 17th. I am definately ready for my BFP! Keeping my fingers crossed for us all, ladies! 

By the way, I take my clomid at night to help reduce the side effects but still very dizzy in the morning. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

On to round 3 of clomid. :dohh: I just wondered if it had made anyone have really heavy AF's? Also has anyone experienced really painful ovaries? My right one was in constant pain for about 10 days last cycle and I was quite worried but couldn't get hold of anyone at the hospital and they never rang me back. :nope: xxx


----------



## Euronova

Hey Chels, I felt really dizzy despite taking it at night but got better after a few days.

Sorry Ebony, what a shame AF came!!! No idea about the pain, i definitely had a lot more pains than I normally would have (well i never have O pain normally as I don't O) it lasted quite a few days as well. Let me know if you get answers as i know clomid can cause more cysts on the ovaries and they are really painful! :(

Fingers crossed CJ72!!!! We are right at the same point.... we BD for the last time on Friday night but hoping to BD tonight and on Tuesday just to make sure i don't miss a late O (i have not done OPK cause i never had a positive one in the past and i find it all a bit stressful... hard enough to try and follow everyone's annoying advice not to think about it too much, let alone if you ave to hold your pee for 5 hours 3 times a day!)
When will you test??? i got quite nauseous in the car yesterday (i don't normally have that,,, but then i also don't normally have a massive lunch at a French restaurant)
Really wanted to test already this morning but who tests at 3/4 DPO??? :dohh:
Having my progesterone done on Wednesday or Thursday.... if the result the next day comes back that i did ovulate... i might test at the weekend even if AF is not due yet.... :)
I think I feel like it's my first ever 2WW as I don't think I ovulated in the past or if i did we possibly missed the right time as I was so irregular, so it feel like it's our first real chance at being pregnant and I just can't wait to test!!! (How disappointed will I be when AF shows!! let's not think about it and keep positive!! )


----------



## mg80

*


----------



## 35_Smiling

mrphyemma said:


> Just checking.......are those green tests ovulation or pregnancy tests? x




Darkest said:


> mrphyemma said:
> 
> 
> Just checking.......are those green tests ovulation or pregnancy tests? x
> 
> SNL said HPT's, i asked that too.
> 
> Have been tricked by lines on opk's before. :nope:Click to expand...

 
myphyemma and Darkest I believe they are because the package says "Fertility Test" and the OPK ones says LH Ovulation Test. Here is a photo of the package:


----------



## Damita

First cycle for me didn't work :cry: :bfn: this morning Af should be here Monday/Tuesday..


----------



## cj72

Euronova said:


> Hey Chels, I felt really dizzy despite taking it at night but got better after a few days.
> 
> Sorry Ebony, what a shame AF came!!! No idea about the pain, i definitely had a lot more pains than I normally would have (well i never have O pain normally as I don't O) it lasted quite a few days as well. Let me know if you get answers as i know clomid can cause more cysts on the ovaries and they are really painful! :(
> 
> Fingers crossed CJ72!!!! We are right at the same point.... we BD for the last time on Friday night but hoping to BD tonight and on Tuesday just to make sure i don't miss a late O (i have not done OPK cause i never had a positive one in the past and i find it all a bit stressful... hard enough to try and follow everyone's annoying advice not to think about it too much, let alone if you ave to hold your pee for 5 hours 3 times a day!)
> When will you test??? i got quite nauseous in the car yesterday (i don't normally have that,,, but then i also don't normally have a massive lunch at a French restaurant)
> Really wanted to test already this morning but who tests at 3/4 DPO??? :dohh:
> Having my progesterone done on Wednesday or Thursday.... if the result the next day comes back that i did ovulate... i might test at the weekend even if AF is not due yet.... :)
> I think I feel like it's my first ever 2WW as I don't think I ovulated in the past or if i did we possibly missed the right time as I was so irregular, so it feel like it's our first real chance at being pregnant and I just can't wait to test!!! (How disappointed will I be when AF shows!! let's not think about it and keep positive!! )

Haha. I NEVER hold my pee. I am constantly drinking something. I am a pee in a cup kinda girl, though and I look to see if there is any color to it at all. If so, I test with the clear blue digital opk and alway get a smiley face. I HATE trying to interpret how dark a line is blah blah blah. It's either smiley or no smiley!! :) I thought about testing this morning too! Didn't. it would most definitely be negative. Supposedly IF we are pregnant, the baby won't even arrive in the uterus until Tuesday for implantation, so I'm going to give it until Friday at 9 DPO and every morning use an IC (20 of them for $19 is worth wasting them) with FMU. I'm hoping we caught that egg despite not getting to BD the day of O. Crossing my fingers for you for this cycle! I know what you mean about feeling nauseous. I had a huge meal last night, and BD'd at midnight. Woke up this morning nauseous!


----------



## CandiFloss

Ebony2010 I've been getting twinges but not really pains...more like ov pains? But I am on day 21-I read that you are supposed to ov 5-10 days after last pill so would be a bit late for me now?? What do you think?

Wot cd are you on? Xx


----------



## cj72

MrsG_1980 said:


> Add me to the Clomid club too! We're unexplained infertility, both apparently completely normal. Doctor has given me three cycles of Clomid to try while I'm waiting for IUI appointment. Bit scared as I've never taken Clomid before and I'm freaking out about the risk of ovarian hyperstimulation thing, eek! The doc told me the risk of it is far lower than it is with IVF though. I'm hoping Clomid works so that I don't have to have IUI. In my head Clomid feels like natural conception but IUI doesn't, I think weirdly like that, lol!

Mrs. G - we feel the same way. OH doesn't want IUI or IVF. Only natural but I'm on clomid and he knows it...so pretty much in the same boat as you. Don't worry about the hyperstimulation thing. Every month for 3 days prior to O I have pains gradually building up to O- almost unbearable at O, then it's gone. I hope it works for you! Fingers crossed!!:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all 35 i her congrats is in order hun aww well my cousions baby is home now her a pic of my son and mya x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0014.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 35_Smiling

wannabeprego said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrphyemma said:
> 
> 
> Just checking.......are those green tests ovulation or pregnancy tests? x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrphyemma said:
> 
> 
> Just checking.......are those green tests ovulation or pregnancy tests? xClick to expand...
> 
> SNL said HPT's, i asked that too.
> 
> Have been tricked by lines on opk's before. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> myphyemma and Darkest I believe they are because the package says "Fertility Test" and the OPK ones says LH Ovulation Test. Here is a photo of the package:
> View attachment 277354
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fertility tests measure your FSH levels.... I have some from first response, so I wouldnt use them to to determine if you are pregnant or to tell if you are ovulating, that isnt what they are for... FSH levels indicate your ovarian reserve and if it is normal or not and you are only supposed to use them on like CD3 (the beginning of your cycle) Do you have the instructions for the "fertility tests" to find out how you should be using them... I hope this is helpful... :flower:Click to expand...

Well if that is the case then....I AM OUT:cry:

So when I did take the First Response HPT it was a :bfn:

Well thanks for the update then...will have hope for the next cycle...I am sure the fs will push for the IUI when it comes for sure.

Thanks again for your help. Now its time for me to find that place again...Giving it to God and I am moving on now...:hugs:


----------



## cj72

35_Smiling said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrphyemma said:
> 
> 
> Just checking.......are those green tests ovulation or pregnancy tests? x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrphyemma said:
> 
> 
> Just checking.......are those green tests ovulation or pregnancy tests? xClick to expand...
> 
> SNL said HPT's, i asked that too.
> 
> Have been tricked by lines on opk's before. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> myphyemma and Darkest I believe they are because the package says "Fertility Test" and the OPK ones says LH Ovulation Test. Here is a photo of the package:
> View attachment 277354
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fertility tests measure your FSH levels.... I have some from first response, so I wouldnt use them to to determine if you are pregnant or to tell if you are ovulating, that isnt what they are for... FSH levels indicate your ovarian reserve and if it is normal or not and you are only supposed to use them on like CD3 (the beginning of your cycle) Do you have the instructions for the "fertility tests" to find out how you should be using them... I hope this is helpful... :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Well if that is the case then....I AM OUT:cry:
> 
> So when I did take the First Response HPT it was a :bfn:
> 
> Well thanks for the update then...will have hope for the next cycle...I am sure the fs will push for the IUI when it comes for sure.
> 
> Thanks again for your help. Now its time for me to find that place again...Giving it to God and I am moving on now...:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls, I have a question to ask.

If your mucus dried up after using clomid what did you take\do to increase it again? I know drinking lots of fluid helps as well as grapefruit juice. I'm not after any meds or supplements this cycle so any "natural" suggestions would really be appreciated :D


----------



## daviess3

35 hugs xxx


----------



## scoobydrlp

Anyone else exhausted and foggy headed taking clomid? I've only had 1 dose (yesterday) and am due to take todays dose as soon as I eat. I've also had a sore throat the last few days, so maybe my exhaustion means I'm just getting sick? Ugh, I hope this doesn't last the whole time I'm taking it...I don't know how I would get anything done a work.


----------



## CandiFloss

scoobydrip-I felt fine taking it?? But I only had a 50mg dose...wot dose r u on??


----------



## 35_Smiling

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls how are you all 35 i her congrats is in order hun aww well my cousions baby is home now her a pic of my son and mya x x x

OMG she is soooo tiny and beautiful!


----------



## Euronova

scoobydrlp said:


> Anyone else exhausted and foggy headed taking clomid? I've only had 1 dose (yesterday) and am due to take todays dose as soon as I eat. I've also had a sore throat the last few days, so maybe my exhaustion means I'm just getting sick? Ugh, I hope this doesn't last the whole time I'm taking it...I don't know how I would get anything done a work.

I felt exhausted and dizzy after my first dose, but it got better afterwards. By day 3 I started having hot flushes and palpitations at night... I was on 50mg...
Not pleasant but actually it is quite bearable if it means it's working!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

I'm on 50mg also. Took my second dose about an hour ago, we'll see how I feel tomorrow I guess. It's bearable, but I have a pretty physical job and dizziness is not ideal.


----------



## cj72

Scooby- excedrin will knock out any headache if you get one. Try taking your clomid before bed. It gets better next cycle.


----------



## Chels710

Just took my third clomid pill and all you ladies are right, the dizzyness does go away after the first night. Thank goodness, if there's one thing I can't stand it's a spinny head. I think that's why I'm such a terrible drinking buddy. I'm going to try to schedule my u/s for Friday, at the very end of the day if I can. I'm trying not to take too much time off work for all this IF stuff, but it's hard! So many appointments and not enough time in the day! How are you all juggling all the appointments and work?

Thanks for the warm welcome everybody. Fingers crossed and baby dust to all!


----------



## scoobydrlp

I have a semi-flexible schedule at work...I get one weekday off per week and as long as I can schedule appts about 2 weeks ahead of time I'm able to just ask for that particular day to be my day off. Also my doctors office is only about 5 minutes from where I work, so I schedule labwork to be done on my lunch hour.

Super glad to hear your dizziness was so short lived, I hope mine is the same!


----------



## Amandamb1108

Im very excited to be starting clomid again today! 
after over a year of ttc #2 i convinced my doctor to start me on clomid
I took it febuary & march @ 50mg and then 100mg in april and got pregnant but lost him at 10wks due to triploid syndrome. now im on cycle 4 since the miscarriage and very excited to start back on clomid, i don't even care about the side effects, anything to make a baby!


----------



## Euronova

Hi Chels, I am lucky to work part-time so it's not too hard to fit in the appt, although I do find it takes a lot of time and energy (esp. mental energy worrying about the results all the time) :)
I am glad now most of my big tests are done, but already thinking of my next progesterone next week! I really hope I've ovulated this cycle!!!
Feeling a bit depressed today, i am prob about 4 DPO and i know it's pretty normal if i don't have symptoms yet but i really don't feel like anything is happening today and it makes me feel really in despair. Now I guess mood swing can be a symptom lol.....
Just so desperate for this to work, we have been so consistent with the BDing.... anyway.... we shall see :(


----------



## angel15

Hi - I am new on here

I wonder if anyone can shed a bit of light on this for me....I had a Hycosy procedure done on thursday last week (CD14) my tubes are both ok and not blocked, however the sonographer said that the follicles on both my ovaries were small for Day 14. 

I have since had +OPKs on days 16, 17 (as last month). I am taking clomid and am unsure as to whether it is working for me properly - can you ovulate when you have small follicles? I was under the impression this was not the case? If so why the LH surge on OPKS? So confusing.... 

I suffer with PCOS and have been TTC for 13 months now. This is my 3rd round of clomid. 

Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## Asryellah

Angel, I can't remember the exact sizes for follicles when they pop out, but I think it was around 20mm. And if too small then they are not mature enough. Maybe this cycle you had the scan they just weren't grown and you'll ovulate later on cycle, or have you had + on a opk already? Ovulation can always delay on stress etc. So hopefully they'll keep on growing :thumbup:


----------



## Asryellah

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hey girls, I have a question to ask.
> 
> If your mucus dried up after using clomid what did you take\do to increase it again? I know drinking lots of fluid helps as well as grapefruit juice. I'm not after any meds or supplements this cycle so any "natural" suggestions would really be appreciated :D

I use grapefruit juice and pre-seed!!! You needed natural but have to give total thumbs up for pre-seed :thumbup:
and it's sperm friendly, and some believe they've had bfp's cos their own mucus is too hostile, but inserting pre-seed has given spermies a nicer place to travel and not killing them instantly.


----------



## angel15

I have jst had positive opks 3 days after my scan that showed follicles were too small :-(. I think this month is probably not our month... Might take the pressure off a bit and can be ready for next cycle with positive outlook. Thanks for replying  x


----------



## scoobydrlp

Day 3 of Clomid...I'm still exhausted and in a total daze. But I've also been sneezing all day and have a stuffy nose and head. Maybe it's just allergies/sickness causing everything. Whatever it is, hope it's gone by tomorrow morning, back to work for me!


----------



## cj72

angel- they can get huge over the course of a couple of days. You aren't out yet!


----------



## 35_Smiling

I am angry, upset and scared all together...

Had my fs appointment and found out I have Lupus Anticoagulant Antibody. He tried his best to explain it to me...I am still in shock and confused...he said this is causing all three (3) miscarriages.:growlmad:

Anyone heard of this???

I guess I would add a thread on this one to see if other women has it as well...Gosh what's next...all this druma for me...but you know what...I am going to push on dispit it all...:hugs:


----------



## sma1588

35, ive been waiting to read something about you. im sorry to hear that but glad they are figuring things out for you. i know it must be really hard to go through all that but like u said just push foward and you never know what could happen. i wish you the best hun!



ladies.....ive been through the ttc thing for about 2 years and tried alot of things untill i tried clomid and got preg on round 2 and wasnt even with OH the day i O'd because i was helping out a friend but we dtd 2 days before O. i thought there was no chance at all and now 9 months later i have my little girl. so i just wanted to say i know its a tough road but dont give up it can happen!


----------



## 35_Smiling

sma1588 said:


> 35, ive been waiting to read something about you. im sorry to hear that but glad they are figuring things out for you. i know it must be really hard to go through all that but like u said just push foward and you never know what could happen. i wish you the best hun!
> 
> 
> 
> ladies.....ive been through the ttc thing for about 2 years and tried alot of things untill i tried clomid and got preg on round 2 and wasnt even with OH the day i O'd because i was helping out a friend but we dtd 2 days before O. i thought there was no chance at all and now 9 months later i have my little girl. so i just wanted to say i know its a tough road but dont give up it can happen!

sma1588 thanks for the encouragement...I really need it. Congratulations on your daughter:hugs:


----------



## daviess3

35 so sorry hun xxx But im pleased u have a diagnosis! If you go to miscarriage support theres a thread i am now on to ! recurrent miscarriage its really supportive an helpful an theres loads of us! Unfortunately all with different things but im sure some of the girls have or will def no about it i have heard of it, as i was tested for it with all of my tests but i was negative! Is the treatment aspirin? did she give u a atreatment idea? xx


----------



## Euronova

35_ I am so sorry to hear, I have no idea what it means for you. But I guess it's some sort of good news if they know what is wrong. So you can get pregnant and you know why you are not carrying them to term.... hopefully they can fix that!

Sma_ was a great story and congrats on the little one, she is gorgeous!!! I think we all love to know when it's worked for someone ;)


----------



## cj72

35 :hugs:

sma- she's gorgeous!:baby: :haha:

AFM- last night 5 DPO I had a wave of pain that rippled through my uterus. It wasn't gas or needing to use the bathroom. WTH? Ever since then, I've had intermittent medium AF cramps on BOTH sides (usually it's only on my right side, but this time left too). While lying in bed last night and this morning I could feel pulling when I rolled on my side. Temp took a dip to 97.73 this morning.:wacko:


----------



## winston83

Hey 35 sorry to hear your news but it's sort of good in a way also as at least you now have a clue why things have been going wrong and can work with your fs to come up with a plan of action that will achieve the ultimate goal of a teeny weeny bambino big hugs to you chi chickydee xxxx


----------



## winston83

Sma your little girl is beautiful huge congratulations xxx


----------



## winston83

Had my doctors app this morning what a result scored another 3 mnths of clomid so that makes 5 cycles left to get it right very happy with that x


----------



## winston83

Cj do you think maybe it could be implant dip in temp that with the pulling feeling sounds quite positive I hope so will fx for u xc


----------



## Euronova

cj72 said:


> 35 :hugs:
> 
> sma- she's gorgeous!:baby: :haha:
> 
> AFM- last night 5 DPO I had a wave of pain that rippled through my uterus. It wasn't gas or needing to use the bathroom. WTH? Ever since then, I've had intermittent medium AF cramps on BOTH sides (usually it's only on my right side, but this time left too). While lying in bed last night and this morning I could feel pulling when I rolled on my side. Temp took a dip to 97.73 this morning.:wacko:

Sounds good!!! Something happening is better than nothing!!:thumbup: All crossed it's implantation... I am not really feeling anything at the mo... a slight full uterus feeling but i have had that many times... i do get hot flushes but that might just be still side effect from the clomid or the heating coming on at night?:nope:
Been really burpy (which i am not normally..) but i feel i am just symptoms spotting.... one more BD tonight then, progesterone tomorrow. 

Please keep your fingers crossed that i did ovulate!!!


----------



## winston83

Euro I've what cd are you ?? X


----------



## RM_Wife

I can't handle this waiting in limbo to be able to test! I am also very worried that AF won't show too, so I will just not know when to test and then keep getting BFN's. Has anyone else had Provera or something similar to bring on a bleed? If so, how long is likely that I will have to wait for AF to show again if 1st round of Clomid hasn't worked? I am hoping that I won't have to go back to the hospital and get them to bring on a bleed again if I am not pregnant! :(


----------



## mrphyemma

Sma...Congratulations! Kaydence is beautiful hun xx

35, So sorry hun, but hopefully knowledge is power and something can now be done to stop you losing any more angels. xx

Win, Result!!! 5 cycles of clomid. Best of luck! I start back on the clomid next cycle, I have four more goes! xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hey guys, I'm new to clomid club.

I have pcos and started my 1st cycle of clomid last month 50mg CD2 - 6. Got a BFP 1 day before AF was due but lost it a 5 weeks, chemical my doctor said. I don't know if I'm going to carry on taking clomid, I am so scared it won't work again. I'm so confused at the moment.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well testin soon girls woopp 11 dpo today x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck Caz, it has to be your turn hun x

PrincessTaz sorry for your loss hun but don't give up, you will get there! x


----------



## caz & bob

taz sorry for your loss hun fx you get there soon hun x


----------



## sma1588

thanks ladies, i miss all my clomid buddies though. so much support on this thread i loved it! after trying for so long the whole pregnancy,labor,delivery and her being here it didnt seam real untill a few days after she was home. i will check in here every now and then to see whats going on and if theres any more good news. dont loose hope ladies, keep ure heads held high.


----------



## sma1588

RM_Wife said:


> I can't handle this waiting in limbo to be able to test! I am also very worried that AF won't show too, so I will just not know when to test and then keep getting BFN's. Has anyone else had Provera or something similar to bring on a bleed? If so, how long is likely that I will have to wait for AF to show again if 1st round of Clomid hasn't worked? I am hoping that I won't have to go back to the hospital and get them to bring on a bleed again if I am not pregnant! :(

hi hun, i was on provera and it was the only thing that worked for me to bring on a bleed. i would take it for 3 days and with in 2 days i had a "period". the first time i took it and clomid the clomid didnt work so i had to take it again and the 2 round on clomid i got preg but didnt think i was untill i randomly took a test because i was super thirsty all the time and there was 2 faint lines. so i took the prover 1 time then the next mnth AF came on its own because i Od the first time on clomid just didnt get the egg. so if u know u Od the first time then AF should be there soon if u didnt catch, if not test, if test is neg u might need more provera but make sure ure not preg first. best of luck :flower:


----------



## Euronova

winston83 said:


> Euro I've what cd are you ?? X

 I am CD 20, Prob o'ed 4 days ago or so.... Tested today on a whip, wasn't even first morning pee!! I just had to do it! Obviously BFN :(
This 2ww is killing me!!! No symptoms today :(


----------



## 35_Smiling

winston83 said:


> Hey 35 sorry to hear your news but it's sort of good in a way also as at least you now have a clue why things have been going wrong and can work with your fs to come up with a plan of action that will achieve the ultimate goal of a teeny weeny bambino big hugs to you chi chickydee xxxx

 you are so right here. i am got all the things i need thus far...clomid 50mg 2 to 6, Aspirins 80mg and when fs is ready I have the cyclogest 200mg (progesterone), cd20 cycle day 12 for the scan to see what side the follies are progressing, and appintment for the IUI after that...we are set...just waiting on the time hee hee:happydance:


----------



## cj72

Ladies- your opinions, please...5 dpo yesterday I had a sharp pain in my uterus and since then I've had AF like cramps all day today 6 dpo. Any of you ladies who've gotten pregnant recently ever have this?


----------



## daviess3

Sma she's gorgeous! I was a little sad last week coz I would of been due the same time u rem we got our bfps the same day? I no I will get there! Shes lovely!! Xx


----------



## sma1588

cj72 said:


> Ladies- your opinions, please...5 dpo yesterday I had a sharp pain in my uterus and since then I've had AF like cramps all day today 6 dpo. Any of you ladies who've gotten pregnant recently ever have this?

 i just thought af was on her way for sure. i even told OH there was n cance and i was waiting for the witch any day



daviess3 said:


> Sma she's gorgeous! I was a little sad last week coz I would of been due the same time u rem we got our bfps the same day? I no I will get there! Shes lovely!! Xx

yes i remember and i was actually thinking of you right after my little girl was born and i posted it n FB. you will get there and i will be very very excited for you and i hope u update me when you do get that good news. i was happy to have my little girl but at the same time thinking of you kinda made me a little sad. i know how hard it is and i wish you the best


----------



## Jessica.x

finally got my clomid tablets yesterday, so excited! starting on 50mg so keeping all fingers and toes crossed.. baby dust to all you ladies ttc <3


----------



## daviess3

Oh sma thank you sweetie I have an appointment in 6 days so I'm holding on to the hope!! Enjoy your baby girl every minute xxx


----------



## MommyMel

Good luck Jessica.x !!!
hopefully you will only need 1 cycle .......


----------



## Euronova

good luck to all the new ladies on Clomid!!!
Still no real symptoms.... i am getting quite fixated, I just feel like it's my first ever 2ww and i just can't help having some hopes!!
CJ72, all sounds really promising!!! I wish I had more symptoms but i guess it's normal that it might not happen for me on the first cycle :)
Having my progesterone done tomorrow! Fingers crossed I ovulated!


----------



## daviess3

Good luck euro xxx


----------



## snl41296

hi everyone how are all my girls? dropping by to day hello have not came by here in a while


----------



## winston83

Hiya snl how's things going with bump xx


----------



## daviess3

wow snl 12 weeks already how quickly is your preg going!! xx


----------



## cj72

Hey ladies! Wow SNL- 12 weeks already?!?! Congrats! I had cramps 5-6-and some today 7 DPO. temp dipped yesterday and took a huge jump up today! Cross your fingers that it's implantation :) Friday I test. Davies, I'm excited for you! I hope you get the info you're looking for! Euro- hope everything goes your way, girl!


----------



## daviess3

Thanks cj, ur symptoms all sound good though Hun, I always had really lotiony cm when I was pg around 6-9dpo I no it's not


----------



## daviess3

Soz! Dog was choking!!! It's not the same preg symptoms for every1 but was a good indicator for me every time! When r u testing? I'm a poasaholic?!! X


----------



## cj72

I'm waiting until Friday morning. Will post after I take the test. I just checked my CM and I have way more than ususal - lotiony- looks like watery/lotiony. Is that what you had?


----------



## daviess3

Yep!! Sounds good cj!! Fxd I want to see ur test! Love analysing!! Xx


----------



## cj72

Davies- I POAS this am- BFN but it's only 8 DPO :) AF cramps 5-7 DPO and the temp spike yesterday, but it's back to normal temps today. Weird though- after FMU my uterus felt weird - like little cramps. Maybe that's just normal?


----------



## Euronova

CJ, all sounds really promising. I have lotion/creamy CM too, but i had that on other cycles with no luck, so not sure it is a sign for me, had a few sharp very short pains over the last day or so... not getting my hopes further up until i have the progesterone results (going now to get my blood taken).
If I have ovulated, I will test at the weekend.... AF is due Wednesday.... 
Also getting my toxoplasmosis test as I have a cat, hopefully it is positive so she can still sleep with me :)


----------



## RM_Wife

Just had a quick look at the last few pages of this thread (too many replies to kepe up with!) good luck to all the girls testing in the next few days. Wishing you all the best of luck xx


----------



## snl41296

winston83 said:


> Hiya snl how's things going with bump xx

im doing good thanks. yea 12 weeks already time is flying


----------



## cutedimples

Good afternoon ladies....I used my 4th round on fertomid (generic of clomid) ...50 mg days 5-9. i am due to hav my period 2moro (15/10) but i hav got so many pregnancy symptoms but scared they are side effects of the tablets. Cud they still be side effects so late in my cycle???

My symptoms are:
1. Constantly tired, i literally put my head down then i am fast asleep. I am even to tired to :sex:
2. Constantly hungry....i even wake up hungry and get very kweezy when i dont get anything in soon.
3. Abdominal pain for almost 3 days now...but stil no sign of AF which is weird coz usually the day b4 AF is due i wud start to spot.
4. tenderboobs - but its usually feels so when period is due
5. i hav been suffering from heartburn lately and having cravings for foods that i dont usually eat.
6. Hot flushes, there are nites when i wake up getting so hot. 
7. Sum days i feel so bloated...and my abdomen feels so big.
8. Moods
9. Constantly thirsty.
10. I am gaining so much weight....and that has neva been the case, i hav always been a very thin petite lady.

i dont also know but it feels as if my CM is leaking...i really dont knw why....feels like i am actually wetting myself. Is this normal? 

I so want to test but sooooooooooo scared of getting a :bfn: becoz i had all these symptoms before and was soooo disappointed.


----------



## kazzab25

Hi, just popping in to see how everyones doing, lots of new people since i belonged hear!!! 

Anyone heard from Caz and Bob?????


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday going Chinese for tea yum yum cant wait x x x


----------



## caz & bob

kazzab25 said:


> Hi, just popping in to see how everyones doing, lots of new people since i belonged hear!!!
> 
> Anyone heard from Caz and Bob?????

i am here hun just been lurking hun x x


----------



## Euronova

cutedimples said:


> Good afternoon ladies....I used my 4th round on fertomid (generic of clomid) ...50 mg days 5-9. i am due to hav my period 2moro (15/10) but i hav got so many pregnancy symptoms but scared they are side effects of the tablets. Cud they still be side effects so late in my cycle???
> 
> My symptoms are:
> 1. Constantly tired, i literally put my head down then i am fast asleep. I am even to tired to :sex:
> 2. Constantly hungry....i even wake up hungry and get very kweezy when i dont get anything in soon.
> 3. Abdominal pain for almost 3 days now...but stil no sign of AF which is weird coz usually the day b4 AF is due i wud start to spot.
> 4. tenderboobs - but its usually feels so when period is due
> 5. i hav been suffering from heartburn lately and having cravings for foods that i dont usually eat.
> 6. Hot flushes, there are nites when i wake up getting so hot.
> 7. Sum days i feel so bloated...and my abdomen feels so big.
> 8. Moods
> 9. Constantly thirsty.
> 10. I am gaining so much weight....and that has neva been the case, i hav always been a very thin petite lady.
> 
> i dont also know but it feels as if my CM is leaking...i really dont knw why....feels like i am actually wetting myself. Is this normal?
> 
> I so want to test but sooooooooooo scared of getting a :bfn: becoz i had all these symptoms before and was soooo disappointed.

TEST!!!!! At this rate you will pop before you know!!! :)


----------



## Euronova

Hey CJ72! Did you test????
Feeling really bloated but then it might just be that i am eating like a pig... boobs are getting bigger (but they always do before AF)
No news from my blood test so decided not to test until AF is due on Wednesday.....
:dust: to all of you ladies!!!


----------



## daviess3

Cutedimples test!!! All sound v positive!! The hot flushes an eating are clomid side effects bloated ness etc but heartburn tiredness etc all sound good xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

cutedimples said:


> Good afternoon ladies....I used my 4th round on fertomid (generic of clomid) ...50 mg days 5-9. i am due to hav my period 2moro (15/10) but i hav got so many pregnancy symptoms but scared they are side effects of the tablets. Cud they still be side effects so late in my cycle???
> 
> My symptoms are:
> 1. Constantly tired, i literally put my head down then i am fast asleep. I am even to tired to :sex:
> 2. Constantly hungry....i even wake up hungry and get very kweezy when i dont get anything in soon.
> 3. Abdominal pain for almost 3 days now...but stil no sign of AF which is weird coz usually the day b4 AF is due i wud start to spot.
> 4. tenderboobs - but its usually feels so when period is due
> 5. i hav been suffering from heartburn lately and having cravings for foods that i dont usually eat.
> 6. Hot flushes, there are nites when i wake up getting so hot.
> 7. Sum days i feel so bloated...and my abdomen feels so big.
> 8. Moods
> 9. Constantly thirsty.
> 10. I am gaining so much weight....and that has neva been the case, i hav always been a very thin petite lady.
> 
> i dont also know but it feels as if my CM is leaking...i really dont knw why....feels like i am actually wetting myself. Is this normal?
> 
> I so want to test but sooooooooooo scared of getting a :bfn: becoz i had all these symptoms before and was soooo disappointed.

:saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::test::test::test::test::dust:


----------



## snl41296

35_Smiling said:


> cutedimples said:
> 
> 
> Good afternoon ladies....I used my 4th round on fertomid (generic of clomid) ...50 mg days 5-9. i am due to hav my period 2moro (15/10) but i hav got so many pregnancy symptoms but scared they are side effects of the tablets. Cud they still be side effects so late in my cycle???
> 
> My symptoms are:
> 1. Constantly tired, i literally put my head down then i am fast asleep. I am even to tired to :sex:
> 2. Constantly hungry....i even wake up hungry and get very kweezy when i dont get anything in soon.
> 3. Abdominal pain for almost 3 days now...but stil no sign of AF which is weird coz usually the day b4 AF is due i wud start to spot.
> 4. tenderboobs - but its usually feels so when period is due
> 5. i hav been suffering from heartburn lately and having cravings for foods that i dont usually eat.
> 6. Hot flushes, there are nites when i wake up getting so hot.
> 7. Sum days i feel so bloated...and my abdomen feels so big.
> 8. Moods
> 9. Constantly thirsty.
> 10. I am gaining so much weight....and that has neva been the case, i hav always been a very thin petite lady.
> 
> i dont also know but it feels as if my CM is leaking...i really dont knw why....feels like i am actually wetting myself. Is this normal?
> 
> I so want to test but sooooooooooo scared of getting a :bfn: becoz i had all these symptoms before and was soooo disappointed.
> 
> :saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::test::test::test::test::dust:Click to expand...


:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## cj72

Euronova said:


> Hey CJ72! Did you test????
> Feeling really bloated but then it might just be that i am eating like a pig... boobs are getting bigger (but they always do before AF)
> No news from my blood test so decided not to test until AF is due on Wednesday.....
> :dust: to all of you ladies!!!

Euro- BFN this am. 9 DPO still early and plenty of sticks to pee on left!


----------



## winston83

Morning lovely ladies hope you have a fab weekend good luck to all who are testing xxx


----------



## BabyForMe83

cj72 said:


> Ladies- your opinions, please...5 dpo yesterday I had a sharp pain in my uterus and since then I've had AF like cramps all day today 6 dpo. Any of you ladies who've gotten pregnant recently ever have this?

Yes, I had the same thing too- definitely thought it was AF - especially when a few days later I started spotting. Turned out to be implantation bleed. Good luck hun xxx


----------



## cj72

Thanks BabyForMe83- I'm 10 DPO and woke up nauseous and with a stuffy nose. Been awake an hour now and still nauseous, but BFN. I had those cramps that night of 5 DPO, all day on 6 and 7 DPO. pretty much nothing since until this morning. My OH's bday is Monday and I'm hoping for a nice present for him!!


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies... :hi: 

Anyone ovulate at CD9? Clomid seems to be messing with my ov days. First it was CD16 (my usual ov day) then CD22 and this cycle seems to be happening really early. :wacko: xxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

ebony2010 said:


> Hi ladies... :hi:
> 
> Anyone ovulate at CD9? Clomid seems to be messing with my ov days. First it was CD16 (my usual ov day) then CD22 and this cycle seems to be happening really early. :wacko: xxx

wow that is quite early...what days did you take your clomid?


----------



## Euronova

cj72 said:


> Euro- BFN this am. 9 DPO still early and plenty of sticks to pee on left!

Hi! Not testing for me this weekend... waiting for blood test results on Monday... really really want a warm bath but i know it's not good after O.... just dying for a bath to relax... feeling so cold and miserable today!

9DPO is still so early... i think i won't get until AF is due and not there..


----------



## ebony2010

35_Smiling said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies... :hi:
> 
> Anyone ovulate at CD9? Clomid seems to be messing with my ov days. First it was CD16 (my usual ov day) then CD22 and this cycle seems to be happening really early. :wacko: xxx
> 
> wow that is quite early...what days did you take your clomid?Click to expand...

CD2-6. Xxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

ebony2010 said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies... :hi:
> 
> Anyone ovulate at CD9? Clomid seems to be messing with my ov days. First it was CD16 (my usual ov day) then CD22 and this cycle seems to be happening really early. :wacko: xxx
> 
> wow that is quite early...what days did you take your clomid?Click to expand...
> 
> CD2-6. XxxClick to expand...

i could be wrong but I think your opk may be picking up the clomids since you had taken them on CD2-6 and thats about 3-4 days after the last pill. I would still still to see if it was really a positive ov around CD 16. OR you can just :sex: ever other day or third day in the even...good luck hun all the best :dust:


----------



## baby.wishing

Hi ladies hope everyone is ok I just wanted to come and tell all you ladies here in the uk that the frers are bogof at superdrug x x


----------



## daviess3

Thanks babywishing!! From a poasaholic! Off to bed girls, off to sharm el sheik Tom! Just got my roster for next month I'm going to the maledives for 2 clear days an Thailand for 3 clear days an I'm hoping to swap onto a 3 clear day Orlando so I can do all my Xmas shopping!! International trolley dolly next month lol!! Keeps me positive as I have never done a Thailand trip an I'm just gaining more experience of the world to teach my son or daughter!! Xx


----------



## cj72

Davies- whatever your job is sounds so interesting! I want to go!! No BFN for me this am :( How about you?


----------



## PrincessTaz

I'm on CD15 after my M/C and waiting for my AF to arrive so I can start my 2nd round of clomid 50mg CD2-6. I wasn't sure if I was going to try again at 1st but I think would of lived to regret it. The thing is I am absolutely petrified. I am scared that I have had my chance and that I won't get another positive or that if I do I'll lose it. I just needed to say it out loud, I'm really really scared. I didn't feel like this on the 1st round because I didn't have any expectations, I'd told myself that it wouldn't work so that I didn't build my hopes up. I just needed to get it off my chest. I try talking to my OH but he always says the wrong things, he doesn't mean to, he's just trying to be strong for me. I guess I just needed to vent and I thought people on here would understand. I'm going to try my hardest to start being positive from now on cause I'm guessing all the stress and worrying isn't going to help TTC.

Good luck to everybody else on here.


----------



## cj72

PrincessTaz said:


> I'm on CD15 after my M/C and waiting for my AF to arrive so I can start my 2nd round of clomid 50mg CD2-6. I wasn't sure if I was going to try again at 1st but I think would of lived to regret it. The thing is I am absolutely petrified. I am scared that I have had my chance and that I won't get another positive or that if I do I'll lose it. I just needed to say it out loud, I'm really really scared. I didn't feel like this on the 1st round because I didn't have any expectations, I'd told myself that it wouldn't work so that I didn't build my hopes up. I just needed to get it off my chest. I try talking to my OH but he always says the wrong things, he doesn't mean to, he's just trying to be strong for me. I guess I just needed to vent and I thought people on here would understand. I'm going to try my hardest to start being positive from now on cause I'm guessing all the stress and worrying isn't going to help TTC.
> 
> Good luck to everybody else on here.

I've been there. My first pregnancy I lost at 10 weeks. I was scared to death of every twinge, pull, drop of blood with the 2nd and third pregnancies. I just tucked one into bed and the other one is watching tv with me right now. What I'm trying to say is have hope. It will hurt for a long time, but you will move on and go on to have babies. Don't hold your emotions in. I don't think that our Oh's really understand the feeling of knowing your child is growing in your stomach and then not. Hugs sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls af got me yesterday so on to natural cycles now till after xmas then back to fs just hope i get court on my natural cycles fx x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Aww Caz, I'm sorry hun :(. I have everything crossed that you fall pregnant before your next fs appt. I've just had a 3 month clomid break but will be starting back on the crazy pills next month. xx


----------



## Euronova

Hi Everyone,

I'm CD 24.... and I am getting the worse PMS symptoms ever.... I have spots all over my face... greasy hair, massive boobs.... I am in the worse of mood!!!! I swear I thought my periods were starting thing morning as i got all crampy.
I normally only really get PMS a couple of days before AF and my cycle was 40 odd days.... could my period come early? or is clomid just taking PMS to a whole new level??


----------



## cj72

Euro- Clomid does take it to a whole new level. My face is broken out like I'm 15. I was cranky all day yesterday. Been having AF like cramps since 5DPO. BFN this am with no hint of a colored line. Oh well, I have a million IC's left!!! Hahaha!


----------



## caz & bob

good luck emma hun i hope it all happens for you tbh i think i need a good break off all meds just hope it will happen why were all natural x x x


----------



## PrincessTaz

cj72 said:


> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD15 after my M/C and waiting for my AF to arrive so I can start my 2nd round of clomid 50mg CD2-6. I wasn't sure if I was going to try again at 1st but I think would of lived to regret it. The thing is I am absolutely petrified. I am scared that I have had my chance and that I won't get another positive or that if I do I'll lose it. I just needed to say it out loud, I'm really really scared. I didn't feel like this on the 1st round because I didn't have any expectations, I'd told myself that it wouldn't work so that I didn't build my hopes up. I just needed to get it off my chest. I try talking to my OH but he always says the wrong things, he doesn't mean to, he's just trying to be strong for me. I guess I just needed to vent and I thought people on here would understand. I'm going to try my hardest to start being positive from now on cause I'm guessing all the stress and worrying isn't going to help TTC.
> 
> Good luck to everybody else on here.
> 
> I've been there. My first pregnancy I lost at 10 weeks. I was scared to death of every twinge, pull, drop of blood with the 2nd and third pregnancies. I just tucked one into bed and the other one is watching tv with me right now. What I'm trying to say is have hope. It will hurt for a long time, but you will move on and go on to have babies. Don't hold your emotions in. I don't think that our Oh's really understand the feeling of knowing your child is growing in your stomach and then not. Hugs sweetie. :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey Cj72, thanks for your kind words. Coming on here and reading other peoples stories is really helping me to keep positive and put things in prespective at the moment. I'm just going to keep my fingers crossed that round 2 will work again.


----------



## Euronova

cj72 said:


> Euro- Clomid does take it to a whole new level. My face is broken out like I'm 15. I was cranky all day yesterday. Been having AF like cramps since 5DPO. BFN this am with no hint of a colored line. Oh well, I have a million IC's left!!! Hahaha!

I am now waiting for AF on Wednesday and if not there I will test.
I have be so snappy all day, jeezzz just literrally barked at OH for offering me a glass of wine! I know i will be out but until I am out I just can't completely give up!
I have been going from screaming to floods of tears all days. 
Getting my progesterone results tomorrow I am really scared of having to have a higher dose next cycle as my side effects are pretty annoying as they are with 50mg!
At this rate I will be single by the end of my 6 rounds and prob without a friend or family daring to talk to me!!!
One thing for sure, I am going to have a hell of a period party!!! Wine And unpasterized cheeses!!! And I will nurse my hangover with a lovely warm bath! 
:dust: to all of you! Clomid better end up being worth it all!


----------



## ebony2010

Euronova said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm CD 24.... and I am getting the worse PMS symptoms ever.... I have spots all over my face... greasy hair, massive boobs.... I am in the worse of mood!!!! I swear I thought my periods were starting thing morning as i got all crampy.
> I normally only really get PMS a couple of days before AF and my cycle was 40 odd days.... could my period come early? or is clomid just taking PMS to a whole new level??

Ugh.... Yep l've got the greasy hair, teenage acne and the mood swings. Its awful. :dohh: It'll all be worth it though if it works its magic. I have to say my 1st round was the toughest and the AF after.... then its got easier. Xxx


----------



## Euronova

Thank you Ebony! I hope it gets easier, this first round is killing me!!! And I certainly hope it works its magic for all of us!


----------



## ebony2010

Euronova said:


> Thank you Ebony! I hope it gets easier, this first round is killing me!!! And I certainly hope it works its magic for all of us!

I felt the same. That 1st cycle l thought "i can't do this for 6 months" but cycle 2 was soooo much easier. Still spotty and greasy haired on cycle 3 but less moody. :haha:

Hopefully we don't have to be on it much longer anyway. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## dakron67

hi girls wondered if i could join u, i started my 1st round of clomid on fri 23rd sept, got a smiley face 4th oct so now bout 12dpo, i also suffered bad headaches n really niggling stomach cramps, other than that haven't been to bad, iv put on weight my hubby said i have a little round bump, feel queezy alot of the time, my skin feels n looks good (although it's never too bad),but i do usually get spots around af being due. dreading doing a preg test scared of a bfn, love donna xxx


----------



## ebony2010

dakron67 said:


> hi girls wondered if i could join u, i started my 1st round of clomid on fri 23rd sept, got a smiley face 4th oct so now bout 12dpo, i also suffered bad headaches n really niggling stomach cramps, other than that haven't been to bad, iv put on weight my hubby said i have a little round bump, feel queezy alot of the time, my skin feels n looks good (although it's never too bad),but i do usually get spots around af being due. dreading doing a preg test scared of a bfn, love donna xxx

Welcome to the thread :hi: xxx


----------



## Euronova

Hi Donna! We are at a very similar point! All crossed for you!!!


----------



## cj72

Euronova said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Euro- Clomid does take it to a whole new level. My face is broken out like I'm 15. I was cranky all day yesterday. Been having AF like cramps since 5DPO. BFN this am with no hint of a colored line. Oh well, I have a million IC's left!!! Hahaha!
> 
> I am now waiting for AF on Wednesday and if not there I will test.
> I have be so snappy all day, jeezzz just literrally barked at OH for offering me a glass of wine! I know i will be out but until I am out I just can't completely give up!
> I have been going from screaming to floods of tears all days.
> Getting my progesterone results tomorrow I am really scared of having to have a higher dose next cycle as my side effects are pretty annoying as they are with 50mg!
> At this rate I will be single by the end of my 6 rounds and prob without a friend or family daring to talk to me!!!
> One thing for sure, I am going to have a hell of a period party!!! Wine And unpasterized cheeses!!! And I will nurse my hangover with a lovely warm bath!
> :dust: to all of you! Clomid better end up being worth it all!Click to expand...

It gets better as your body gets used to it. AFM- Feeling a little crampy, but my back is killing me!! Nothing out of the ordinary today as far as chores. Woke up to a leg cramp and now this?! My bbs aren't swollen, but when I take off my bra, the tops hurt. AF could be here any day.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Okay so we thought we will get down sex) in the front room for a good love making...considering we were home alone! 

Then my son yells from his room HELLOOOOO!!!! I AM HOME YOU KNOW!!!!:dohh: :rofl: I yelled how the hell you got in the house?? I didn't give you a key. he said he climbed through my bedroom window and went to bed...lol :rofl: I asumed we were home alone NOW YOU KNOW I WAS EMBARRESSED!:blush: (all because I am not a silent person hee hee)...my poor son had to endore my noise before he yelled he was home 

NOW THE SHOCK IS OVER :rofl: OMG...

I told my son look we got used to you not living here...when is your landlord finished with the reservations?? :coffee:I want my get my grove on anywhere in the house like we used too:growlmad:


----------



## sma1588

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats too funny......its kinda funny that u put that on here cuz i think my neighbor got cought in the act too with his gf. his mom is crazy and yells everything and they were fighting so he and his gf took off with him yelling something about her seeing him naked and she was calling every1 ....it was pretty funny


----------



## cutedimples

Gud morning ladies

So i tested on friday...it was negative :cry:. Period was due on Saturday but didnt cum. I had heartburn the whole of saturday and was so emotional. My libido was sooooo high, i jst look @ my DH and get horny. Sunday went by and stil :af:. Last nite i got so excited and told DH that i am neva late so i really think that i am preggies. Well this morning....here @ work i went to the loo and there it was :witch: has arrived. I feel sooooo crap. I just wanna cry. This is soooo depressing. i really thought this was it...bt now i give up. :cry::cry::cry::growlmad:


----------



## cj72

Morning ladies 12 DPO today and woke up having hot flushes and temp still going up but BFN? No sign of color on the test either. I think that b6 is the reason AF isn't here yet - I was on it for 3 months and had LP of 13-16. Went off for a month and LP was 11, even on clomid. So here we are back on it with the temps still getting higher and LP of 12 so far. 

35- lmao!!! 
aw- cutedimples- don't cry sweetie. Hugs! Been there. I hope this next month is yours- sending baby dust your way!


----------



## snl41296

cj72 said:


> Morning ladies 12 DPO today and woke up having hot flushes and temp still going up but BFN? No sign of color on the test either. I think that b6 is the reason AF isn't here yet - I was on it for 3 months and had LP of 13-16. Went off for a month and LP was 11, even on clomid. So here we are back on it with the temps still getting higher and LP of 12 so far.
> 
> 35- lmao!!!
> aw- cutedimples- don't cry sweetie. Hugs! Been there. I hope this next month is yours- sending baby dust your way!

ur chart looks great :thumbup:


----------



## AndyKing8484

Clomid Generic Clomephene is one of the most effective medicine to treat infertility in women.


----------



## 35_Smiling

cutedimples said:


> Gud morning ladies
> 
> So i tested on friday...it was negative :cry:. Period was due on Saturday but didnt cum. I had heartburn the whole of saturday and was so emotional. My libido was sooooo high, i jst look @ my DH and get horny. Sunday went by and stil :af:. Last nite i got so excited and told DH that i am neva late so i really think that i am preggies. Well this morning....here @ work i went to the loo and there it was :witch: has arrived. I feel sooooo crap. I just wanna cry. This is soooo depressing. i really thought this was it...bt now i give up. :cry::cry::cry::growlmad:

I am so sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

cj72 said:


> Morning ladies 12 DPO today and woke up having hot flushes and temp still going up but BFN? No sign of color on the test either. I think that b6 is the reason AF isn't here yet - I was on it for 3 months and had LP of 13-16. Went off for a month and LP was 11, even on clomid. So here we are back on it with the temps still getting higher and LP of 12 so far.
> 
> 35- lmao!!!
> aw- cutedimples- don't cry sweetie. Hugs! Been there. I hope this next month is yours- sending baby dust your way!

:rofl: it was something...I had no idea the boy was home. I was hopeing his place was finished. :haha:


----------



## Euronova

35!! Too funny!!! Lol
Sorry cute dimples and CJ, I hope your bfp comes soon!!!!

Just got my progesterone results and my levels are excellent!!! 88!!! (actually the top of the normal range is 86)
I am not sure what that means in term of my periods being on time on thursday or not as it needs to drop for them to start.
I am so excited that I ovulated!!! I think I might buy a test and pee on it tomorrow morning as a celebration!!! (don't we all love a bit of POAS)
This is really making it all worthwhile! First time in a year of TTC that I know for sure I ovulated and it sounds like a hell of an egg!!! (or 2 eeekkk!!! )
Always a little bit of a bad news. My toxoplasmosis is negative!! ( I have a cat and work at a vet, how is that possible!! So will have to be extra careful if I get pregnant ! Pass me the hand gel! 
I am so happy! Yeah for ovulation!!!


----------



## cutedimples

35_Smiling said:


> cutedimples said:
> 
> 
> Gud morning ladies
> 
> So i tested on friday...it was negative :cry:. Period was due on Saturday but didnt cum. I had heartburn the whole of saturday and was so emotional. My libido was sooooo high, i jst look @ my DH and get horny. Sunday went by and stil :af:. Last nite i got so excited and told DH that i am neva late so i really think that i am preggies. Well this morning....here @ work i went to the loo and there it was :witch: has arrived. I feel sooooo crap. I just wanna cry. This is soooo depressing. i really thought this was it...bt now i give up. :cry::cry::cry::growlmad:
> 
> I am so sorry hun. :hugs:Click to expand...

Good morning ladies....so i hav a little problem. So i thought it was the :witch: that came but it was just a blotch of blood and now i have brownish discharge coming out. I really dont know what to think of this....its very weird. I dont know if i shud go c my gynae about this or shud i wait to see if AF makes appearance completely. I have neva had this before. When i was pregnant with my son...my period was 3 days late and immediately had a positive pregnancy test. Any advice will help pls ladies???? Has Clomid also lesson ure period days????


----------



## cj72

cutedimples, I have a very light period since clomid, wait a few days before the gynae. I'd wait for 2 days and take another test.

Congrats on O'ing Euro!! Woohoo!! My fingers are crossed for you! 

AFM, BFN this am, but woke up nauseous. wth? temps still high. I bet they will drop tomorrow though Usually I have a LP of 13, so should be soon...


----------



## wishinonstars

hi everyone!!! i just started my first round of clomid today! i'm a little nervous.. the side effects sound scary. my husband and i have been ttc for a year now and i would love to get pregnant asap :)


----------



## Asryellah

Cutedimples, hope that you'll end up with bfp!! My period have actually come stronger while on clomid and lasts usually now for 4 days, before meds it was only 3 days.
Wishinonstars welcome to the club ;)

Hopefully cj you'll bring good news here tomorrow!!

I'm dpo8 now, had a little temp dip yesterday and today back up..hoping and praying..


----------



## cj72

My temp is 98.79! It's never this high! WTH? I'm not cramping like AF is coming, so I guess even if I'm not preg, that's a plus. Thanks Asryellah:)

Wishin- best wishes to you that this is your month...in fact -baby dust to you all! :dust:


----------



## 35_Smiling

wishinonstars said:


> hi everyone!!! i just started my first round of clomid today! i'm a little nervous.. the side effects sound scary. my husband and i have been ttc for a year now and i would love to get pregnant asap :)

Welcome! remember not everyone has side affects love. You may not get anything. I went back on the clomid this cycle (for the IUI this weekend) and I didn't have any side affects like when I first started using them. Good luck this cycle for you and I hope your get your :bfp: really soon. :dust:


----------



## 35_Smiling

cutedimples said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutedimples said:
> 
> 
> Gud morning ladies
> 
> So i tested on friday...it was negative :cry:. Period was due on Saturday but didnt cum. I had heartburn the whole of saturday and was so emotional. My libido was sooooo high, i jst look @ my DH and get horny. Sunday went by and stil :af:. Last nite i got so excited and told DH that i am neva late so i really think that i am preggies. Well this morning....here @ work i went to the loo and there it was :witch: has arrived. I feel sooooo crap. I just wanna cry. This is soooo depressing. i really thought this was it...bt now i give up. :cry::cry::cry::growlmad:
> 
> I am so sorry hun. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning ladies....so i hav a little problem. So i thought it was the :witch: that came but it was just a blotch of blood and now i have brownish discharge coming out. I really dont know what to think of this....its very weird. I dont know if i shud go c my gynae about this or shud i wait to see if AF makes appearance completely. I have neva had this before. When i was pregnant with my son...my period was 3 days late and immediately had a positive pregnancy test. Any advice will help pls ladies???? Has Clomid also lesson ure period days????Click to expand...

I usually get the brown pink discharge then the period. but I would still give them a call or you can see if the :witch: how many days your late by?


----------



## Euronova

Hey CJ, how strange??
I am expecting AF anytime now. Really bad Af cramping in the morning for a couple of days now. Normally as soon as I cramp they start. Boobs are ready to explode, I seem to have heartburns in the evening and tinnitus...
All very strange but apparently all could be due to clomid.
Not very hopeful but I guess unless the witch is here... There is hope!


----------



## cutedimples

35_Smiling said:


> cutedimples said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutedimples said:
> 
> 
> Gud morning ladies
> 
> So i tested on friday...it was negative :cry:. Period was due on Saturday but didnt cum. I had heartburn the whole of saturday and was so emotional. My libido was sooooo high, i jst look @ my DH and get horny. Sunday went by and stil :af:. Last nite i got so excited and told DH that i am neva late so i really think that i am preggies. Well this morning....here @ work i went to the loo and there it was :witch: has arrived. I feel sooooo crap. I just wanna cry. This is soooo depressing. i really thought this was it...bt now i give up. :cry::cry::cry::growlmad:
> 
> I am so sorry hun. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning ladies....so i hav a little problem. So i thought it was the :witch: that came but it was just a blotch of blood and now i have brownish discharge coming out. I really dont know what to think of this....its very weird. I dont know if i shud go c my gynae about this or shud i wait to see if AF makes appearance completely. I have neva had this before. When i was pregnant with my son...my period was 3 days late and immediately had a positive pregnancy test. Any advice will help pls ladies???? Has Clomid also lesson ure period days????Click to expand...
> 
> I usually get the brown pink discharge then the period. but I would still give them a call or you can see if the :witch: how many days your late by?Click to expand...

So my :witch: made her appearance, with a vengeance. i will now go ahead with my 100 mg Fertomid (generic of clomid) on my CD5-9.

Wish me good luck on my 5th round of fertomid....

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to all the ladies.


----------



## cj72

Euro- my temps took a huge dive so I think :witch: is on her way. No cramps at all, which is strange...

Sorry to hear about AF cutedimples. I think I'm a day or so behind you...


----------



## Euronova

OMG just bought a test at the pharmacy next to work and pee on it just on the off chance!! And it's FREAKING positive!!!!!! How do I break the news to my other half!!!! 
I am so shellshocked, AF is due tomorrow and I think I won't believe it until I am really late and i have proper symptoms!! 
Let's hope it's not just a chemical thing!!!
OMG OMG!!!


----------



## baby.wishing

Congrats euronova h&h 9 months x x


----------



## Euronova

Thank you baby wishing!!!
I am still in utter shock!! Asked OH to meet up for lunch and dropped the bombshell on him. We are both very cautiously excited! No matter what happens now this is a lot more than what happened in the last year!!! Never had a positive Opk let alone and HPT!!!
I am freaking out a bit as my progesterone was SO high! (more than one egg??!!!) also the test was so dark! It came up straight away! 
Oh well let's see what happens from here!
This has prob been one of my month with the less symptoms. I had do deal with a gory dead cat at work (at the vet) and not even had a tiny bit of nausea!! I am dumbfounded!! 
Ok what do I do now???!
OH is buying a stock of more tests to do at home tonight and tomorrow. Do I tells my doctor already or do I wait a few more days??


----------



## 35_Smiling

Euronova said:


> Thank you baby wishing!!!
> I am still in utter shock!! Asked OH to meet up for lunch and dropped the bombshell on him. We are both very cautiously excited! No matter what happens now this is a lot more than what happened in the last year!!! Never had a positive Opk let alone and HPT!!!
> I am freaking out a bit as my progesterone was SO high! (more than one egg??!!!) also the test was so dark! It came up straight away!
> Oh well let's see what happens from here!
> This has prob been one of my month with the less symptoms. I had do deal with a gory dead cat at work (at the vet) and not even had a tiny bit of nausea!! I am dumbfounded!!
> Ok what do I do now???!
> OH is buying a stock of more tests to do at home tonight and tomorrow. Do I tells my doctor already or do I wait a few more days??

:wohoo: :yipee: way to go! :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BOTH OF YOU!!!!


----------



## cutedimples

Euronova said:


> Thank you baby wishing!!!
> I am still in utter shock!! Asked OH to meet up for lunch and dropped the bombshell on him. We are both very cautiously excited! No matter what happens now this is a lot more than what happened in the last year!!! Never had a positive Opk let alone and HPT!!!
> I am freaking out a bit as my progesterone was SO high! (more than one egg??!!!) also the test was so dark! It came up straight away!
> Oh well let's see what happens from here!
> This has prob been one of my month with the less symptoms. I had do deal with a gory dead cat at work (at the vet) and not even had a tiny bit of nausea!! I am dumbfounded!!
> Ok what do I do now???!
> OH is buying a stock of more tests to do at home tonight and tomorrow. Do I tells my doctor already or do I wait a few more days??

Congratulations and a H & H 9 months:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## wannabeprego

Euronova said:


> OMG just bought a test at the pharmacy next to work and pee on it just on the off chance!! And it's FREAKING positive!!!!!! How do I break the news to my other half!!!!
> I am so shellshocked, AF is due tomorrow and I think I won't believe it until I am really late and i have proper symptoms!!
> Let's hope it's not just a chemical thing!!!
> OMG OMG!!!

Congrats hun...that is awesome news, so happy 4 you!!.........:happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/congratulatoins_word_animated.gif


----------



## Asryellah

OMG!! Congratulations Euronova!!! :):) Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## ebony2010

Congratulations Euro!!!!! Xxx


----------



## dakron67

congratulation euronova, sooo pleased for u both, take it easy, love donna xxx


----------



## baby.wishing

Hi ladies was just wondering if someone could give me a bit of advise I'm currently 11dpo did a hpt this am and a BFN so tonight only holding my urine for 30 minutes decided to do a opk and to my surprise it's nearly positive do any of you ladies have any idea as to why it's positive when AF is only 2 days away x x


----------



## Euronova

Thank you :) emailled my doctor and she got back to me straight away, she said she kind of thought I might be PG when she saw my progesterone results. 
Doing another test tomorrow, still can't quite believe it. Having a lot of AF cramps but apparently that's normal. Still expecting AF to show up!
So so strange after such a long time trying and nothing happening!
Clomid does work magic!


----------



## ebony2010

baby.wishing said:


> Hi ladies was just wondering if someone could give me a bit of advise I'm currently 11dpo did a hpt this am and a BFN so tonight only holding my urine for 30 minutes decided to do a opk and to my surprise it's nearly positive do any of you ladies have any idea as to why it's positive when AF is only 2 days away x x

Not sure but I had very dark opk's for 6 days last cycle even after my temps showed I'd clearly ovulated. :shrug: xxx


----------



## baby.wishing

That's my worry the went negative after I ov and now at 11dpo the are nearly positive again x x


----------



## 35_Smiling

baby.wishing said:


> Hi ladies was just wondering if someone could give me a bit of advise I'm currently 11dpo did a hpt this am and a BFN so tonight only holding my urine for 30 minutes decided to do a opk and to my surprise it's nearly positive do any of you ladies have any idea as to why it's positive when AF is only 2 days away x x

sometimes the LH opk) can be detacted a few days before af. or it could be a bfp considering it can pick up both LH and HPT too. but not on the reverse HPT can't pick up LH (opk)...believe it or not i feel you should just wait until tomorrow and use your first peewee with a hpt and not the opk. it will give you false hope.:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Euro!!!! Way to go girl!! I am so happy for you!! I'm still waiting for AF. She was due today- guess she'll make her appearance tomorrow. I am grinning ear to ear for you!


----------



## 35_Smiling

WoW did you know this forum had had 1,104,779 veiwers and 22,873 replies?? Gosh thats a lot! Its like the most I've seen compared to the other threads!:thumbup:


----------



## scoobydrlp

Congrats Euro!! This gives me hope!


----------



## baby.wishing

Hi ladies I was just wondering if anyone knows the effects metformin has on a males fertility x x


----------



## cj72

babywishing- you very well might be preg! Go pee on a real stick! I'm dying to know!

AFM, AF got me this morning. :( 8th round of TTC, here I come. 

Davies, Where are you girl?


----------



## RM_Wife

I am on cd 30, and I have had a no show of AF yet - I have been to the Drs this morning as I have been really poorly () and I have been told to do a urine sample in the morning and then take it to GP in the morning. Here's to hoping eh? 

Good luck everyone, and massive congrats Euro! x


----------



## MommyMel

Congrats Euro.......... you have just given me hope....
happy and healthy 9 months ahead.....
God bless.


----------



## 35_Smiling

I am today CD 12 and went in at 9:45am this morning for my scan. there was one 15mm folli. my fs wants me to come back on Saturday for the IUI it will be cd14. I ov 15-16 is this too early?? should I just get it done on Monday (cd16)? 

:shrug: will it mature by then...this is kind of small...isn't it? Arggg so confused...he said my lining is looks great and all...but i wish i should have recorded him so i can go back over the converation...i am still confused...:dohh:


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm no expert on IUI but I would assume that having the sperm in there ready and waiting for a day or two is more favourable to it maybe being a day late. Best of Luck honey. xx


----------



## ebony2010

mrphyemma said:


> I'm no expert on IUI but I would assume that having the sperm in there ready and waiting for a day or two is more favourable to it maybe being a day late. Best of Luck honey. xx

I agree. My FS told me that it was more important for the :spermy: to be there ready and waiting when DTD. xxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

ebony2010 said:


> mrphyemma said:
> 
> 
> I'm no expert on IUI but I would assume that having the sperm in there ready and waiting for a day or two is more favourable to it maybe being a day late. Best of Luck honey. xx
> 
> I agree. My FS told me that it was more important for the :spermy: to be there ready and waiting when DTD. xxxClick to expand...

Thanks for the comment...I am just going to take it from hubby tonight hee hee :sex: here we come! I ma goin to rape him :rofl:



mrphyemma said:


> I'm no expert on IUI but I would assume that having the sperm in there ready and waiting for a day or two is more favourable to it maybe being a day late. Best of Luck honey. xx

okay cool thanks for the input...so we need to get our grove on now until the IUI and after it too


----------



## daviess3

Hi girls how is everyone? X


----------



## cj72

Hey Davies :) Clomid Cd3-7. Started today. Did AF come yet?


----------



## babybwishes

CD 5! New to this site :) MC @ 13wks and D&C done Fri May 13th. Just took 1st clomid pills @ 100 mg tonight :) fingers crossed it works and I get to keep this one :) anyone else just starting there clomid?


----------



## Euronova

Hi everyone, i've got everything crossed for you girls! 
I am still in shock that clomid did it for us. It had been so hard for a year to try and try without even being sure I was ovulating at all. I just can't get over how magical clomid is!!
Still very little symptoms apart from huge boobs and on/off cramping. I keep POAS to check it's for real! 
Clomid :dust: to all of you!


----------



## daviess3

Congrats euro I didn't no sweetie!! How exciting x


----------



## Sophe

Hi Ladies, I wonder if anyone can help?

I am on my second round of clomid, I ovulated the first time, but i don't think I have this time as, no + opk,

I don't understand ow this can happen, has this happend to anyone else?

Thanks Sophe x


----------



## RM_Wife

Hi ladies, I was just wondering how long I should wait before speaking to my FS as I am on day 33 of my cycle now and no AF as of yet and no sign of it coming anytime soon either. I had to have Provera to bring on my first period, and I am just wondering whether I will need it again?! I wasn't told by my FS before timescales and such so I am a little confused. 

Thanks :)


----------



## cj72

Congrats again Euro, so happy for you! 

RM_Wife- I wish I knew. I ovulate every month, just taking clomid as a booster...Of course 7 cycles TTC, 4 with clomid and nothing!


----------



## RM_Wife

cj72 said:


> RM_Wife- I wish I knew. I ovulate every month, just taking clomid as a booster...Of course 7 cycles TTC, 4 with clomid and nothing!

Okay, I gave a urine sample to the GP on Friday for a pregnancy test as I should have had AF by now apparently. I did 2 HPT's though, and they both came back negative, so I suppose once I get the results back from the urine sample I will just call the hospital and see what they recommend me to do. I hate all this waiting around, it really is a pain in the arse!!! :(


----------



## 35_Smiling

Sophe said:


> Hi Ladies, I wonder if anyone can help?
> 
> I am on my second round of clomid, I ovulated the first time, but i don't think I have this time as, no + opk,
> 
> I don't understand ow this can happen, has this happend to anyone else?
> 
> Thanks Sophe x

no this has not happen to me but could it be that you could have drank to much liquid before the you did your opk? what time of day did you do it? it could be that you could have missed it...i take mine anytime between 11:00am - 3:00pm...I've research that those are a good time but everyone is different. sorry i am not much help but i hope i sparked something... good luck :dust::hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

babybwishes said:


> CD 5! New to this site :) MC @ 13wks and D&C done Fri May 13th. Just took 1st clomid pills @ 100 mg tonight :) fingers crossed it works and I get to keep this one :) anyone else just starting there clomid?

:dust: good luck to you and welcome to the Clomid Club! :wohoo::hugs:


----------



## Jessica.x

just back from the hospital, 50mg doesn't seem to be working - changing to 100mg so keeping everything crossed!! getting frustrated now.. hope everyone is doing okay :] xxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

CD 16

Well i truly think i ovulated on time this weekend. :wohoo: poor hubby burnt him out these past few days lol

CD 13,14,15,16 is
Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday


----------



## 35_Smiling

Jessica.x said:


> just back from the hospital, 50mg doesn't seem to be working - changing to 100mg so keeping everything crossed!! getting frustrated now.. hope everyone is doing okay :] xxx

 
:hugs: i am so sorry hun. Good luck on the higher dose. Are you temping as well?


----------



## Euronova

sorry Jessica :hugs:

Yeah for Oing Smiling!!

The ladies over the pregnancy B&B part of the forum seem nice but finding it harder to get to know them! I hope you girls join me over there soon :)

Everyday feels like an eternity... still 2 more days before I am even 5 weeks.... my appt next week can't come soon enough!!!

:dust: to all of you!


----------



## star25

Hi ladies can I join you please! im on my first cycle of clomid 50mg 2-6 for irregular cycles fingers crossed for everyone xxx


----------



## cj72

Sure you can, Star. Welcome! 

Don't worry Euro - before you know it you'll be finding out if it's a boy or girl :)

AFM I should "o" around next Tuesday, so starting Friday, it's on! haha!


----------



## 35_Smiling

star25 said:


> Hi ladies can I join you please! im on my first cycle of clomid 50mg 2-6 for irregular cycles fingers crossed for everyone xxx

:hi::wave: Welcome to the Clomid Club! :yipee: for you :dust:


----------



## cutedimples

Good morning Ladies.

I was suppose to start with my 5th round of clomid..100mg on Saturday past but decided to skip this month coz my dentist has put me on an antibiotics. I was scared that the clomid and the antibiotics would work against each other. 


DH and i both drinking folic acid and i am drinking a multivitamin as well.

Welcome to all the new comers and Euro...congrats again.

:dust::dust::dust: 2 all


----------



## star25

thanx for the welcome all :flower:

On day 4 of clomid today, the only side effect I seem to have is being hot all the time, not as in hot flushes but in bed last night I was just soo hot and sweating like mad :blush:

Do you tend to get more side effects after you finish the course of clomid of throughout taking it?

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## RM_Wife

Hi Star, welcome along :)

I had my results back from GP for the urine test today, and it was negative. I also had AF turn up today, so going to have to try all over again! 

Hope everyone's had a nice day!


----------



## cj72

Sorry to hear that RM. Just found out my OH is out of town for 2 weeks, I can't get off work and so I'm already out for this cycle. Boy does this suck.


----------



## scoobydrlp

cj72 said:


> Sorry to hear that RM. Just found out my OH is out of town for 2 weeks, I can't get off work and so I'm already out for this cycle. Boy does this suck.


Ugh, bad timing...it's so upsetting to be out without even getting a fair chance.


----------



## cj72

Scooby, you have no idea! Work almost messed it up last month too! I am gettin mad as hell @ his boss! I'm on my 4th day of clomid and wasted it, basically. I only have one more month left.


----------



## Deanie

Hi all,

I would like to join the clomid club, if I could. I just finished my first round of Serophene (Clomid) pills and I haven't had my scan because my doc has 'been away,' so I'm not sure if I've ovulated. What I do know is these pills are killing my skin. I now have the acne of a 14 yr old and I'm 38 :growlmad:

I'm finding this process kind of confusing and I hope to learn more from you guys.

xx
n


----------



## RM_Wife

Cj and scooby, I know that feeling too. My husband is always away with work as he is forces. It's touch and go as to whether he will be around this cycle. Last cycle I think we managed to catch it last minute, but we're not too sure. it's not like I can even ale time off work to go and see him wherever he may be either. I just have to sit and hope he's not working away the next cycle. It's tough sometimes!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hi girls I'm wondering if you could help. According to my opks and temps I'm 3 dpo but usually after I've ovulated I get sore boobs which hasn't happened to me yet. Anyone had a similar experience? I got sore boobs on round 1 50 mg clomid but in just wondering what it could mean.

I know it's only something small but I can't help wonder if ff is wrong on this occasion.


----------



## CloverMouse

I'm not really a long termer, been trying for 10 months, and this is my second cycle of Clomid..
Just got my CD 21 results and they said I OV'd and that my progesterone was 12.6.. that seemed low to me, but I don't really know anything about it.. is it possible to get pregnant at that level?


----------



## Euronova

Hi Clover,

I have no idea, but I know that mine was 88 and the doctor said she knew I was pregnant... even though she obviously did not say anything until i tested.
All crossed for you!!!


----------



## lisaf

CloverMouse said:


> I'm not really a long termer, been trying for 10 months, and this is my second cycle of Clomid..
> Just got my CD 21 results and they said I OV'd and that my progesterone was 12.6.. that seemed low to me, but I don't really know anything about it.. is it possible to get pregnant at that level?

Since you are in the US we use a different scale here. Anything above a 10 indicates ovulation occured.
HTH


----------



## daviess3

Wow Lisa blast frompast!! How's being a mummy?? Hope hes being a good boy! 
Cj af got me yest!! I'm deciding whether to clomid this month as I'm away in Orlando for 6 days back 2 days then thailand for 7 days! Home for cd17,18,19!!! Leave cd11!! Normally ov on cd 16! But last time on clomid ov cd14! An I been having 28day cycles! Any tips on how to ov later? I kind of don't want to take it incase I just put on loads of weight an don't even fall!! Help!! X


----------



## cj72

Deanie- I've been using Oxy spot treatment and I'm 39 with the acne of a 14 yr old too:)

Davies - As you can see, I wasted a round of clomid this month because of work and timing! Let me know if you ever come to Washington DC or Virginia and we can meet up!


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Can anyone help with my question?


----------



## cj72

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hi girls I'm wondering if you could help. According to my opks and temps I'm 3 dpo but usually after I've ovulated I get sore boobs which hasn't happened to me yet. Anyone had a similar experience? I got sore boobs on round 1 50 mg clomid but in just wondering what it could mean.
> 
> I know it's only something small but I can't help wonder if ff is wrong on this occasion.

I had the same thing for the first time out of 7 mo TTC. And the witch got me :( I hope your luck is better!


----------



## snl41296

lisaf said:


> CloverMouse said:
> 
> 
> I'm not really a long termer, been trying for 10 months, and this is my second cycle of Clomid..
> Just got my CD 21 results and they said I OV'd and that my progesterone was 12.6.. that seemed low to me, but I don't really know anything about it.. is it possible to get pregnant at that level?
> 
> Since you are in the US we use a different scale here. Anything above a 10 indicates ovulation occured.
> HTHClick to expand...

wow lisa how r u ?


----------



## CloverMouse

Tanzibar83 said:


> Can anyone help with my question?

I just answered in your other thread, though I might not be much help


----------



## 35_Smiling

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hi girls I'm wondering if you could help. According to my opks and temps I'm 3 dpo but usually after I've ovulated I get sore boobs which hasn't happened to me yet. Anyone had a similar experience? I got sore boobs on round 1 50 mg clomid but in just wondering what it could mean.
> 
> I know it's only something small but I can't help wonder if ff is wrong on this occasion.

 Sorry hun perhaps it could have changed while on comids. usually your body will change alot during the 1st round then the 2nd,3rd,etc.


----------



## winston83

Hey lisaf how's things going hope little man is being a good boy for you lots of love xx


----------



## winston83

Tanzibar I think the thing with clomid is it does change your symptoms for the first couple of rounds might make some more prominent and some less takes a couple of rounds for your body to adjust so you can tell when things are different hope your change is a good one and it means a clomid bump is forming xx


----------



## winston83

Hey Davies babe sorry the bitch got u personally I wouldn't waste a cycle with the timings being so tight but it's a personal thing xx


----------



## daviess3

Thanks winston i agree think im going to try lose weight!!! then go for it in dec!! How you doing havent seen u in ages xx


----------



## Deanie

cj72 said:


> Deanie- I've been using Oxy spot treatment and I'm 39 with the acne of a 14 yr old too:)
> 
> Davies - As you can see, I wasted a round of clomid this month because of work and timing! Let me know if you ever come to Washington DC or Virginia and we can meet up!

I just keep saying to myself that if it's because of the Clomid but I end up pregnant, the acne is worth it!

d


----------



## RM_Wife

Started taking my second round of Clomid this evening. Fingers crossed this month is our time! 

Hope everyone else gets their BFP's soon :)


----------



## Maurie

May I join you? I have not started Clomid but will next cycle, which begins mid-late November. They are now looking into Luteal phase deficiency for me. so a little testing first, but regardless of the results they told me I will start Clomid. I am excited but scared to start clomid about the time of the holidays b/c of the side effects. Were they bad for you?


----------



## babybwishes

Maurie said:


> May I join you? I have not started Clomid but will next cycle, which begins mid-late November. They are now looking into Luteal phase deficiency for me. so a little testing first, but regardless of the results they told me I will start Clomid. I am excited but scared to start clomid about the time of the holidays b/c of the side effects. Were they bad for you?

This is my second time on Clomid....1st time this round of TTC and on 100 mg. I have been taking mine at night w my prenats and then going to bed around 10ish or so. A lot of people say that helps with the side effects because you sleep through them. Not sure if thats right or not :shrug: I took my last pills last night so almost baby dancing time for me! Good luck when you start it!!!


----------



## cj72

Maurie said:


> May I join you? I have not started Clomid but will next cycle, which begins mid-late November. They are now looking into Luteal phase deficiency for me. so a little testing first, but regardless of the results they told me I will start Clomid. I am excited but scared to start clomid about the time of the holidays b/c of the side effects. Were they bad for you?

Maurie- clomid didn't help my lp defect, but taking B6 did. I can get 14-15 days when I take 100mg a day. You ought to try it! :) Welcome by the way :)


----------



## lisaf

Aw girls, glad you remember me. The baby is good, so happy all the time, but I've had some PND/PPD so I've struggled a bit with everything changing.

I still stalk this thread and am rooting for you girls!


----------



## snl41296

lisaf said:


> Aw girls, glad you remember me. The baby is good, so happy all the time, but I've had some PND/PPD so I've struggled a bit with everything changing.
> 
> I still stalk this thread and am rooting for you girls!

sorry about your PPD im sure in time it will get better.


----------



## JenniferAnn

Hello everyone i am on my 3rd cycle of clomid. The first cycle i was on 50mg from days 5-9. I did not get a positive OPK so the next cycle of clomid was 100mg days 3-7, i did get a OPK but nothing and now i am on 100mg again this cycle days 3-7. Clomid has made my periods basically nothing, very short and light. This cycle I got a positive on the ovulation kit on cd9 (i think this was a false positive) then i got another positive on cd14, cd15 and those days i had horrible pain on my ovaries more on the right side but pains on each very bad. Then they went away but i will get the occusianal pain on the right ovary. The weird thing is i got another positive on the opk on cd20. Just to be safe we are BD a lot. my temps are 98.8 everyday this last week, i have headaches, sore boobs, tons of pimples cyst kinds, lower back pains, weak, dizzy, waking up hungry, very moody.. but again these are all pms symptoms and i know the clomid can give all kinds of symptoms. Im on cd21 today so I got a few days to go.. fingers crossed and sending baby dust to all the ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## Euronova

JenniferAnn said:


> Im on cd21 today so I got a few days to go.. fingers crossed and sending baby dust to all the ladies!!!!!!!

All crossed for you!!!!


----------



## cj72

Jennifer Ann- Are you using the internet cheapies or the more expensive tests to test? Fingers crossed for you btw.


----------



## JenniferAnn

cj72 said:


> Jennifer Ann- Are you using the internet cheapies or the more expensive tests to test? Fingers crossed for you btw.

Thanks and im using the clearblue easy digital tests they arent the cheap ones.


----------



## cj72

early-pregnancy-tests.com ...you can get 20 for $20 and they detect 10 miu/ml basically can tell you sooner, then you can confirm it with a regular pregnancy test and save a little money :)

Euro- so happy for you :)


----------



## Euronova

Hi CJ,

How is this cycle going?
I am going nuts about the wait for my first appt with the doctor. I had such bad cramps, i called my GP and she nearly sent me to A&E to rule out an ectopic pregnancy. The cramps really come and go and I can feel great for hours but last night it woke me up again.... i think it is due to constipation and trapped wind... (seriously... who would want so badly to be preggers when you have all of that to look forward to!!)
I am hoping to speak to my gynea tomorrow before I see her on thursday I cannot wait for a scan now... so worried!


----------



## cj72

I completely understand. Let us know when you know! 

This cycle is a no go. My OH had to go away for work so I won't have a chance this go around. I will have a chance next time though the week after Thanksgiving.


----------



## TryinFor1

Hello ladies! :hi:

I took my last pill of clomid 50, second clomid cycle, yesterday. I had a question..

For the ladies that have had more than one cycle of clomid, did you find you ovulated on the same day or on different days each cycle?

I am freaking the eff out that I am going to not BD enough or we wont catch it! I have a plan but it is based off my last clomid cycle.


----------



## cj72

I was the same day or a day later. And I can tell when it's coming on clomid. Feels like your ovaries are gonna burst and then relief.


----------



## TryinFor1

cj72 said:


> I was the same day or a day later. And I can tell when it's coming on clomid. Feels like your ovaries are gonna burst and then relief.

Thanks for your answer. And I totally agree! Lol. I definitely knew when I was ovulating last cycle!


----------



## zimmy

Can I join the club? I just picked up my prescription - I'm to start with 50mg on day 2 to 6 of my next cycle. I'm expecting AF next Wednesday. Really hoping this will work!!! I've been TTC Forever, and had an early m/c last October (my only BFP).


----------



## PineappleRock

I'm back... I did 3 rounds of Clomid 50mg (June, July, August) ovulated but didn't get pregnant. I took a month off, and I'm on CD10 after taking Clomid 50mg CD1-5 and waiting to ovulate. Hoping to see a lot more Clomid BFPs!


----------



## PineappleRock

zimmy said:


> Can I join the club? I just picked up my prescription - I'm to start with 50mg on day 2 to 6 of my next cycle. I'm expecting AF next Wednesday. Really hoping this will work!!! I've been TTC Forever, and had an early m/c last October (my only BFP).

we in a similar boat. My DH and I have been TTC for 3.5 years, our only success was a loss last November. Hopefully Clomid does the trick for you and you'll have another BFP soon!


----------



## ebony2010

:witch: got me today. Onto 4th round of clomid.... 20th cycle of TTC... :wacko: xxx


----------



## cj72

So sorry Ebony:hugs:

Here's hoping that the holidays bring us a bunch of BFPS! Who's with me?!?!


----------



## cj72

Euronova said:


> Hi CJ,
> 
> How is this cycle going?
> I am going nuts about the wait for my first appt with the doctor. I had such bad cramps, i called my GP and she nearly sent me to A&E to rule out an ectopic pregnancy. The cramps really come and go and I can feel great for hours but last night it woke me up again.... i think it is due to constipation and trapped wind... (seriously... who would want so badly to be preggers when you have all of that to look forward to!!)
> I am hoping to speak to my gynea tomorrow before I see her on thursday I cannot wait for a scan now... so worried!

How ya feeling today sweetie? Did you talk to the gyn? I'm about to ovulate. I can feel my tunny getting all crampy. It's not one side or the other though, which is strange...


----------



## Euronova

cj72 said:

> How ya feeling today sweetie? Did you talk to the gyn? I'm about to ovulate. I can feel my tunny getting all crampy. It's not one side or the other though, which is strange...

Hi CJ,
Gynea saw me in emergency last night, still worried about ectopic or a nasty clomid cyst. My HCG came back a massive 17885!! So she thinks I am far along enough for them to be able to find the pregnancy on the ultrasound.
She wanted me to have the appt today but OH can't come with me until tomorrow afternoon! 
Feeling a bit scared that I am waiting too long but can't wait for the scan tomorrow! Ladies keep it all crossed for me tomorrow at 3pm (BST)

Xxx


----------



## daviess3

Good luck euro keep us posted fab numbers xx


----------



## scoobydrlp

FX'ed for you Euro!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Quick update on me...first round on clomid 50mg cd5-9, I'm now 10dpo, having lots of creamy CM, some cramping, sore breasts for the past few days, and some nausea just today. Got 2 very faint possible positives on IC's earlier today, then used a FRER at 7:30 this evening that looks much more promising!!
 



Attached Files:







pos.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Maurie

scoobydrlp said:


> Quick update on me...first round on clomid 50mg cd5-9, I'm now 10dpo, having lots of creamy CM, some cramping, sore breasts for the past few days, and some nausea just today. Got 2 very faint possible positives on IC's earlier today, then used a FRER at 7:30 this evening that looks much more promising!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congrats!!!


----------



## cj72

Yay Scooby!!! 

Davies- when do you go see the doctor?

Euro- can't wait to hear!!!

Looks like I didn't miss O after all! My OH drove 4.5 hours to surprise me! I didn't even tell him today was my O day! I'm in!!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

cj72 said:


> Looks like I didn't miss O after all! My OH drove 4.5 hours to surprise me! I didn't even tell him today was my O day! I'm in!!!


What a great hubby you have!!


----------



## JenniferAnn

Euronova said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> How ya feeling today sweetie? Did you talk to the gyn? I'm about to ovulate. I can feel my tunny getting all crampy. It's not one side or the other though, which is strange...
> 
> Hi CJ,
> Gynea saw me in emergency last night, still worried about ectopic or a nasty clomid cyst. My HCG came back a massive 17885!! So she thinks I am far along enough for them to be able to find the pregnancy on the ultrasound.
> She wanted me to have the appt today but OH can't come with me until tomorrow afternoon!
> Feeling a bit scared that I am waiting too long but can't wait for the scan tomorrow! Ladies keep it all crossed for me tomorrow at 3pm (BST)
> 
> XxxClick to expand...


praying for you!!!!!!!


----------



## MommyMel

congrats Scooby....... thats a clear BFP !!!! yippeeeee


----------



## ebony2010

cj72 said:


> So sorry Ebony:hugs:
> 
> Here's hoping that the holidays bring us a bunch of BFPS! Who's with me?!?!

Bring on the BFP's! :happydance:



Euronova said:


> Hi CJ,
> Gynea saw me in emergency last night, still worried about ectopic or a nasty clomid cyst. My HCG came back a massive 17885!! So she thinks I am far along enough for them to be able to find the pregnancy on the ultrasound.
> She wanted me to have the appt today but OH can't come with me until tomorrow afternoon!
> Feeling a bit scared that I am waiting too long but can't wait for the scan tomorrow! Ladies keep it all crossed for me tomorrow at 3pm (BST)
> 
> Xxx

Good luck for the scan. :thumbup:



scoobydrlp said:


> Quick update on me...first round on clomid 50mg cd5-9, I'm now 10dpo, having lots of creamy CM, some cramping, sore breasts for the past few days, and some nausea just today. Got 2 very faint possible positives on IC's earlier today, then used a FRER at 7:30 this evening that looks much more promising!!

Congratulations!



cj72 said:


> Looks like I didn't miss O after all! My OH drove 4.5 hours to surprise me! I didn't even tell him today was my O day! I'm in!!!

Your OH sounds like a star. :thumbup: Glad you didn't have to miss a cycle.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well euro sounds good hun good luck with the scan tomorrow woke up this morning ruff think i have a cold coming on scooby looks good hun a nice bfp woopp x x x


----------



## ebony2010

I'm onto my 4th round of clomid and I've been taking it (as instructed by my FS) on CD2-6 but after speaking to someone from the same area as me this is just "standard". I was wondring if anyone had been on CD2-6 and tried taking it later? I'm tempted to take it CD5-9 as I've heard it can help with egg quality. Any input? :shrug: xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies :hi:

Mind if I join? Just took my first Clomid pill, 50 mg, cycle#1, hoping this does the trick.. GL everyone :dust:


----------



## zimmy

I just took my first Clomid pill last night (50mg, taking days 2-6). Can I join your club? I feel a little lost, like I belong in so many places - over 35, LTTTC, TTC after a loss. Fx'd that Clomid is the answer, no apparent issues with DH or myself......


----------



## 35_Smiling

Yesterday (CD 9) I tested on a 10mlu pregnancy test and say a very very very light line it was so light I thought perhaps my eyes was playing tricks on me. So this morning CD 10 I took another one and again there was the very very very light line. I went to my fs this morning to get my beta check. I will know of anything tomorrow. If there are any levels there I go back again Friday for the second beta test to see if my levels have doubled. Its very early my :af: doesnt come on until my anniversary next week Thursday Nov.10I think if I am pregnant I will tell my husband thenif not he would never have known.


----------



## ebony2010

Welcome newbies hi:

35... good luck! :dust: xxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

ebony thank you...


----------



## Damita

Good luck 35 :dust:

Arugh clomid is making me feel tired, headaches, weepy and sore stomach.. I'm 7/8dpo and it is making me feel yuck! I'm not the only one am I?


----------



## ebony2010

Damita said:


> Good luck 35 :dust:
> 
> Arugh clomid is making me feel tired, headaches, weepy and sore stomach.. I'm 7/8dpo and it is making me feel yuck! I'm not the only one am I?

For me the 1st cycle was awful but the rest have been alot easier so it does get better. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## TryinFor1

My second cycle has been worse! I have had hot flashes and I am so emotional! Last cycle I was kinda emotional but thats it. Lol


----------



## Euronova

All crossed for you 35!!
CJ_ how cool that your cycle wasn't wasted after all! I hope it works this month!!

So I am finally back from my scan.
Everything was perfect, I am spot on the dates 5 weeks 6 days (i need to adjust my ticker i was one day off on my calculations!), we even saw the heartbeat. was quite emotional and OH has been beaming all afternoon.
Now for the funny/gross part.... she also noticed how badly i was constipated and showed me all the poop compacted inside me LOL...it's so hard she said it reflects the ultrasound like bone!!! So basically I am full of shit!!


----------



## mrphyemma

:rofl: Euronova!! So so pleased your scan went well, now get some prune juice down you! :winkwink:
Kennesha, I have everything crossed for you hun. x

Welcome to all the new ladies (sorry, too many names to remember :dohh:) I hope your stays here are short and sweet. x

AFM, BFN this morning so waiting for AF to arrive and then I can begin back on the magic clomid pills. 4 more goes. Wish me luck! xx


----------



## Euronova

Just updated my journal with a pic from the scan (showing the bean and heart beat, not the poop!!)
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-pregnancy-journal-little-bit-preggers-2.html


----------



## ebony2010

Euro... Congrats on the scan going well but not for being full of shit. :rofl:

Emma.... Good look with your new clomid cycle. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Damita

ebony2010 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Good luck 35 :dust:
> 
> Arugh clomid is making me feel tired, headaches, weepy and sore stomach.. I'm 7/8dpo and it is making me feel yuck! I'm not the only one am I?
> 
> For me the 1st cycle was awful but the rest have been alot easier so it does get better. :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

I didn't have anything but hot flushes and sore boobs in the first cycle, it was easy..


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies! So I took clomid this month as I needed to feel like I'm doing something ad no other bar****d is!! Now 4th day of clomid an hunger strikes!! Would it b wrong to make cake mix to eat at 1130pm!! Oh no think need to lock cupboards! Help!!! X


----------



## TryinFor1

daviess3 said:


> Hi ladies! So I took clomid this month as I needed to feel like I'm doing something ad no other bar****d is!! Now 4th day of clomid an hunger strikes!! Would it b wrong to make cake mix to eat at 1130pm!! Oh no think need to lock cupboards! Help!!! X

Does clomid make you hungry too? 

I swear I have gained like 6 pounds because of clomid. I actually needed the weight gain to help with ttc but nobody likes to see the scale numbers go up!!


----------



## cj72

Davies! Hell no there's nothing wrong with eating it at 11:30...haha!

Euro- girl- you are hysterical! Glad the scan went well!!

Congrats 35!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Good luck 35, and congrats to Euro, glad everything is ok!


----------



## cj72

Ok, this is my 5th round of clomid and I'm CD15. I got a pos opk on the night of CD12. Generally one side or both feel like they are going to fall off (it's about a 3 day thing). This time I only felt it for 1 day right in the middle and it wasn't anything like the other 4 cycles. Has anyone gone from feeling like their ovaries might burst in the previous months to barely feeling it? Oh- and my temp didn't go up on CD 14 after the slight pains. It went up today only slightly. I ovulate without clomid. This was just a booster. I'm starting to wonder if I got ready to ovulate and didn't?


----------



## 35_Smiling

MORNING EVERYONE!!!

My fs office just called just now (its 11:56am Bermuda time) and she said my levels are very low and she is considering this a positive. She wants me to get to the office 6:45am for my second Beta blood work and she would call me by 4pm tomorrow to make sure they double.

My 1st Beta is 6.43 done on Wednesday, Nov.2, 2011 at 7:30am.
My 2nd Beta will be Friday, Nov.4 at 6:45am


----------



## PineappleRock

Best of luck 35!!!

So this is my 4th cycle of Clomid. I did 3 in a row, and took last cycle off naturally. My first 3 Clomid cycles I had CRAZY side effects. I'm now on CD12 I think (trying to stay relaxed). Except for a few headaches off and on the past few days, I've had no real side effects. Normally Clomid give me a seriously increased appetite, and if anything I have had a decreased appetite this month, and no hot flashes. Did this happen to anyone else after a few cycles?


----------



## ebony2010

35... Good luck! :thumbup:

Pineapple.... My symptoms have definately eased every cycle. Xxx


----------



## JenniferAnn

is nausea a side effect from clomid? I am on cd27 and i been getting af every 28 days for the last few months. I been having nausea for the last few days it comes and goes, im constipated, tired, headaches, tightness in stomach, but i know that pms symptoms are similiar. Since i have no patients i took a test today and BFN :( :( so im going to assume this month just didnt work but i just feel so nausea again so has anyone had this issue and it been from clomid????


----------



## cj72

Congrats 35!!!


----------



## zimmy

JenniferAnn- the info I was given from my doctor lists nausea/vomiting as one of the side effects from Clomid. Luckily I haven't experienced too many side effects yet - on day 4 of 5 of my pills.

Question for all of you: DH and I are going to try to BD every other day this cycle. What day do you think we should start? We are afraid of starting too early and burning out (DH is 47 after all, lol!) Or too late and missing the egg! 5 days after my last pill?


----------



## JenniferAnn

zimmy said:


> JenniferAnn- the info I was given from my doctor lists nausea/vomiting as one of the side effects from Clomid. Luckily I haven't experienced too many side effects yet - on day 4 of 5 of my pills.
> 
> Question for all of you: DH and I are going to try to BD every other day this cycle. What day do you think we should start? We are afraid of starting too early and burning out (DH is 47 after all, lol!) Or too late and missing the egg! 5 days after my last pill?

Thank you! and i would start using an ovulation kit starting CD9 or 10 then BD according to that, or do every other day as of 5 days after ur last pill GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## ebony2010

JenniferAnn said:


> is nausea a side effect from clomid? I am on cd27 and i been getting af every 28 days for the last few months. I been having nausea for the last few days it comes and goes, im constipated, tired, headaches, tightness in stomach, but i know that pms symptoms are similiar. Since i have no patients i took a test today and BFN :( :( so im going to assume this month just didnt work but i just feel so nausea again so has anyone had this issue and it been from clomid????

Yes nausea is a side effect for some people. I have had heartburn and nausea for full cycles before. :wacko: xxx


----------



## cj72

anybody ever not had huge O pains on clomid and still got pregnant?


----------



## Euronova

Cj- my O pains were not huge, i guess it might even be better as then your ovary might not have had gone overstimulated and with cysts instead of a healthy egg....


----------



## 35_Smiling

Okay I got what you all been waiting for! so my levels on Wendesday Nov.2 were 6.43 and the levels this morning are 18.60. my fs told me they are still low BUT he is happy to tell me that WE ARE PREGNANT!!!! :wohoo: :yipee::happydance:

He wants me to get another Beta on our anniversary Nov.10 to make sure. 

Sooooo when I thought I saw the line the first time on November 1st at DPO 9 my eyes wasn't playing tricks on me:haha:


----------



## Euronova

Hey Congrats 35!!! you have to join me on the Clomid graduate thread!! :)


----------



## scoobydrlp

Congrats 35!


----------



## PineappleRock

Congratulations 35!


----------



## constancev18

Joining! I'll be starting Clomid later today, CD5-9. This is the 1st time I've taken it and I hope I don't have too many side effects (not sure how many mgs).

Good luck to everyone, and congrats 35!


----------



## snl41296

congrats 35 :winkwink:


----------



## Damita

Congrats 35 :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

Congratulations 35!!!!!! :wohoo:

Welcome to the thread Constance. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## cj72

Congrats 35!!!!

Welcome Constance! Have your headache medicine ready, girl!! It's worth it!


----------



## TryinFor1

Didnt get my positive OPK or the peak on my monitor I was expecting today, cd14, like I did last cycle.

Now I am freaking out that I am not going to ovulate!


----------



## JenniferAnn

TryinFor1 said:


> Didnt get my positive OPK or the peak on my monitor I was expecting today, cd14, like I did last cycle.
> 
> Now I am freaking out that I am not going to ovulate!

no dont freak out, my positive was different each cycle on clomind, i think everyone is different. But to be safe BD as much as you can anyway :)


----------



## TryinFor1

I have had highs on my monitor forever so this needs to happen. Lol.


----------



## cj72

Tryin - I can get a pos opk at lunch and not at dinner...clomid can change the day you ovulate. If you're young ( I'm 39 so I don't get a few days) you can have ewcm and positives for a longer amount of time. I know it sucks, but keep on BD'ing and testing. Try testing after 10am and again in the late afternoon or even right after dinner. FX'd for you sweetie!


----------



## wannabeprego

@35Smiling...:happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/CongratsontheBFP.gif


----------



## 35_Smiling

Euronova: Thanks hun for the congratsso what is the link to the graduate club lol so I can pop my head in

Scoobydrlp: Thanks hun and see you too are :bfp: Congrats to you as well! :yippee:

pineappleRock : Thank you so much!

Constancev18: Thank you hun and welcome to the Clomid Club! Good luck to you :dust:

Snl: Thanks a bunch lisa!

Damita: Thanks hun! 

Ebony2010: Thanks hun

Cj72: Thanks hun

tryinFor1: I am sorry hun but dont rule it out get your :sex: on anyway who know you could have just taken it at the wrong time and missed it. Good luck and dont give up soo soon okay.Get :sex:in :dust:

JenniferAnn: I so agree with you.

Wannabepreggo: WOW! THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!!! :yippee: Good luck on your IUI cycle. When are you going to do it??

AFM I have been busy here at hubbies office trying to get up to date with the bookkeeping lol lucky I work for my husband because I am sure I will be fired if working for anyone else lol


----------



## TryinFor1

Ladies, real quick question just to make myself feel better.

I do feel it is close to ovulation but I was exhausted tonight and just couldnt dtd. We did it at two oh clock this morning and gonna do it again tomorrow night. Since I havent gotten a peak or positive OPK I think this will be ok and I wont miss my chances..

what do you ladies think?


----------



## no_regrets_91

ER gave me...
clomid 100mg days 5-9 then femera days 10-15 (now cd13)
an us on day 10 showed i wasnt going to ovulate, now i have another us on cd 17 to see if I will or have ovulated. I have simply never heard of this. 

Any of you ladies taken clomid and femera like this?


----------



## ebony2010

TryinFor1 said:


> Ladies, real quick question just to make myself feel better.
> 
> I do feel it is close to ovulation but I was exhausted tonight and just couldnt dtd. We did it at two oh clock this morning and gonna do it again tomorrow night. Since I havent gotten a peak or positive OPK I think this will be ok and I wont miss my chances..
> 
> what do you ladies think?

Are you temping too? I'm sure if you know your own body well enough to spot the signs you'll be fine. CBFM's don't always work well with clomid. It says in the booklet that comes with it to not use with fertility treatment so don't worry if you don't get your peak. xxx


----------



## cj72

Tryin- I'd BD every day until after your temp rise. That way your covered. 

No regrets- I'm pretty new to this- I haven't heard of taking both, but I'm no doctor.


----------



## beanhunter

Congrats 35! I've not been here since coming off clomid but also just got my :bfp: I'm 4+3 today! Looks like we will be in it together!


----------



## TryinFor1

I dont temp. I cant catch the hang of it, I have tried a thousand times. I wake up or forget to take it or just do something that will mess it up.

As for the BD everyday, I didnt BD last night and I had terrible cramps. I kinda have a feeling I ovulated yesterday but my OPK or monitor didnt pick it up. I know they say not to use the monitor with it but I have seen lots of women use it with clomid and I had one lying around. So Now I feel like I am out. 

We are gonna BD this morning in a few hours.. I am trying to use my monitor but DH wont get out of the bathroom! I have had to hold my fmu for almost an hour!


----------



## cj72

Sounds like you did "O" last night. Your egg is usually lives 6 -12 ( also heard 24) hours after, and the sperm need 12 hours to be in there getting ready, so get to it girl!! :)


----------



## TryinFor1

I just dont know though...

This is kinda odd to say but my nipples arent like insanely painful and that was a huge indicator that I had ovulated last clomid cycle. I dont see it not happening after ovulating this time either because it was a progesterone thing. 

I guess I will just keep on BD. Lol.


----------



## constancev18

beanhunter said:


> Congrats 35! I've not been here since coming off clomid but also just got my :bfp: I'm 4+3 today! Looks like we will be in it together!

Congrats, Beanhunter!


----------



## VnRsBaby

Hi everyone!!!!

I'm new here and just looking for others in the same boat. My DH and I have been TTC #1 for 3 years. When we began our journey we found that we are dealing with MFI. This has made for an uphill battle but we keep on trying. Now, I'm taking Clomid 100 mg for the first time as part of a clomid challenge. I started 11/3 and will finish tomorrow (days 5-9 of my cycle). I'm scheduled for bloodwork on 11/8 and an US on 11/10. If all goes well I'll take Ovidrel the night of the US and have my first IUI on 11/12 :happydance:.

My only side affects that I've had with the clomid so far is a dull ache on my left side. When I had my initial US, it showed 3 small follicles on the left, so I hope this is a good sign. I can't help but worry that it may be a cyst though :(. I took ibuprofen last night and then read that if your TTC you shouldn't be taking it (my RE didn't mention this, but I also didn't ask). This am I am still feeling achy so I took tylenol instead.

Again, I'm so grateful to have found this thread - now I don't feel so alone . Good luck to you all :hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

TryinFor1 said:


> Ladies, real quick question just to make myself feel better. I do feel it is close to ovulation but I was exhausted tonight and just couldnt dtd. We did it at two oh clock this morning and gonna do it again tomorrow night. Since I havent gotten a peak or positive OPK I think this will be ok and I wont miss my chances.. what do you ladies think?[/




TryinFor1 said:


> QUOTE]
> Hun you on the money! The more SUPER :spermy: in there before ovulation the better! Get your :sex:athon on hun! Your next! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no_regrets_91 said:
> 
> 
> ER gave me... clomid 100mg days 5-9 then femera days 10-15 (now cd13) an us on day 10 showed i wasnt going to ovulate, now i have another us on cd 17 to see if I will or have ovulated. I have simply never heard of this. Any of you ladies taken clomid and femera like this?
> 
> 
> I have never taken Femera but I had get my U/S done on day 12 and showed one little eggie. My cycle is a 28 day cycle so if you ovulated later its okay because they will be able to pick something up. I am with ebony you should temp as well. Good luck hun and all the best! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Ebony2010: I am with you I love temping. It was so effective! How are you today I hope all is well.
> 
> Cj72: Damn skippy thats what I did after the IUI and even the day before (the fs said not to but who cares lol) we :sex: a few days after until I bunt out hubby :rofl: it paid off tho! Lol
> 
> Beanhunter: :yippee: :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND YOU BOO!!!! Wow we bump buddies! Thanks for the congrats as well oops almost forgot to thank you with your good news!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VnRsBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VnRsBaby said:
> 
> 
> I'm new here and just looking for others in the same boat. My DH and I have been TTC #1 for 3 years. When we began our journey we found that we are dealing with MFI. This has made for an uphill battle but we keep on trying. Now, I'm taking Clomid 100 mg for the first time as part of a clomid challenge. I started 11/3 and will finish tomorrow (days 5-9 of my cycle). I'm scheduled for bloodwork on 11/8 and an US on 11/10. If all goes well I'll take Ovidrel the night of the US and have my first IUI on 11/12 . My only side affects that I've had with the clomid so far is a dull ache on my left side. When I had my initial US, it showed 3 small follicles on the left, so I hope this is a good sign. I can't help but worry that it may be a cyst though . I took ibuprofen last night and then read that if your TTC you shouldn't be taking it (my RE didn't mention this, but I also didn't ask). This am I am still feeling achy so I took tylenol instead. Again, I'm so grateful to have found this thread - now I don't feel so alone . Good luck to you all [/QUOTE]
> Good luck to you hun! Looks like you got a good scheduled plan there! I am sure your going to get your :bfp: really soon! I got mine on my first IUI! Good luck! :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## ebony2010

35_Smiling said:


> Ebony2010: I am with you I love temping. It was so effective! How are you today I hope all is well.

Ok thanks. Just starting my 4th round of clomid. :wacko:

I love temping to confirm ov although I've started stopping aafter 3dpo as it gets too stressful. :wacko: xxx


----------



## constancev18

I just temped for the 1st time this morning (97.9). I've been trying for the last few mornings but insomnia was interfering with my waking times. It's cd6 and my 2nd dy of clomid 50mg. I'm feeling good. Dh is going away for a few dys cd10-12 so we'll try every other day until he departs and the minute he returns. :)

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## VnRsBaby

35_Smiling said:


> Good luck to you hun! Looks like you got a good scheduled plan there! I am sure your going to get your :bfp: really soon! I got mine on my first IUI! Good luck! :dust::dust::dust:

*Thank you so much 
*


----------



## JenniferAnn

VnRsBaby said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to you hun! Looks like you got a good scheduled plan there! I am sure your going to get your :bfp: really soon! I got mine on my first IUI! Good luck! :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> *Thank you so much
> *Click to expand...

How do you change your font color??


----------



## 35_Smiling

ebony2010 said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> Ebony2010: I am with you I love temping. It was so effective! How are you today I hope all is well.
> 
> Ok thanks. Just starting my 4th round of clomid. :wacko:
> 
> I love temping to confirm ov although I've started stopping aafter 3dpo as it gets too stressful. :wacko: xxxClick to expand...

Ohhh I see. I set my alarm on to 7:30am and have my temp sticking out on the side of my bed. I just role over pull it out do the Vege area and check the temp...put it back in the case and role back to sleep lol. when i get up again in a few more hours i just wash the temp and put it back for the next day. all well you be okay either way.


----------



## 35_Smiling

JenniferAnn said:


> VnRsBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to you hun! Looks like you got a good scheduled plan there! I am sure your going to get your :bfp: really soon! I got mine on my first IUI! Good luck! :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> *Thank you so much *Click to expand...
> 
> How do you change your font color??Click to expand...

Just click on the A next to the smily face on the tool bar...


----------



## Euronova

Hey! Congrats to all the :bfp: it seems the clomid club is on a roll!!!
All crossed for all of you waiting to test!!! xx


----------



## PineappleRock

I am very frustrated with OPKs right now. All signs point to me ovulating today but I never did get a dark 2nd line on my OPKs and I've been checking a few times a day for the past few days.


----------



## TryinFor1

PineappleRock said:


> I am very frustrated with OPKs right now. All signs point to me ovulating today but I never did get a dark 2nd line on my OPKs and I've been checking a few times a day for the past few days.

This is me also. I ovulated cd15 and got a positive OPK cd14 last cycle. This cycle, right on time I have the little ewcm I do get, as well as some cramping. My cervix is also pretty high up and almost soft. I am still getting a high on my monitor and negative OPKs though! I dont understand why!


----------



## JenniferAnn

Euronova said:


> Hey! Congrats to all the :bfp: it seems the clomid club is on a roll!!!
> All crossed for all of you waiting to test!!! xx

Hey can you tell me how to link a journal to your signature? i am going to write one but dont know how to put it in my signature :shrug:


----------



## cj72

Beanhunter, Congrats, girl!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Euronova

Hi Jenni, once you created the journal, copy the HtMl address and in your signature, highlight the text you want to be linked to the journal and clic on the icon with a planet and chain. Paste the HTML address in the window, voila!


----------



## PineappleRock

TryinFor1 said:


> PineappleRock said:
> 
> 
> I am very frustrated with OPKs right now. All signs point to me ovulating today but I never did get a dark 2nd line on my OPKs and I've been checking a few times a day for the past few days.
> 
> This is me also. I ovulated cd15 and got a positive OPK cd14 last cycle. This cycle, right on time I have the little ewcm I do get, as well as some cramping. My cervix is also pretty high up and almost soft. I am still getting a high on my monitor and negative OPKs though! I dont understand why!Click to expand...

Yesterday I had EWCM. Today it seemed to just be watery, but still fertile. My cervix was also high and like yours, almost soft but not firm. I had cramping last night when I was falling asleep, and I have had a ton today. If I had to pick, I'd say I'm ovulating today but the OPKs don't agree. Hopefully a temp spike tomorrow will confirm my suspicions. Are you temping as well? I know I'll know either way in a few days, because my breast tenderness seems to kick in right after ovulation. Good luck, I know how frustrating this is! I'm ready to be done BDing and get into the 2ww already LOL.


----------



## cj72

ok girls, Fertiliy Friend is annoying me- it's trying to say I O'd on CD13 and there's no temp spike...so opinions please? I think I O'd on CD14 cause there's the temp spike right after.


----------



## cutedimples

CONGRATS TO ALL WITH THE :bfp:this month. 

I gave clomid a miss this month coz i was on antibiotics. I am now on CD19, really not sure if i ovulated but my boobies have been extremely sore yesterday and today. I have slight abdominal pain...not sure if its becoz i am only ovulating now. If :witch: comes i will start my 5th round of clomid. 

:dust::dust::dust: to all still awaiting :bfp:


----------



## mrphyemma

cj I think FF is going by the fact that you got your +opk on CD12 which generally indicates ovulation for the next day (not always though) and the fact that your temps were the same on Cd13 and Cd14.

Congratulations to all the new BFP's. It is wonderful to see the clomid working its magic and I'm sure it brings hope to us other clomid ladies that it will be our turn soon.

AFM I'm back on the clomid after a 3 month break. Praying the magic pills send me another miracle and preferably a sticky one this time. xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm still full of a cold and i am 8dpo woopp emma good luck hun all natural for me x x x


----------



## ebony2010

cj72 said:


> ok girls, Fertiliy Friend is annoying me- it's trying to say I O'd on CD13 and there's no temp spike...so opinions please? I think I O'd on CD14 cause there's the temp spike right after.

I think it looks like CD14 too but it looks like FF isn't even sure with the dashed line. Hmmm... sorry I'm not much help. :dohh: xxx


----------



## Euronova

I gave up FF and POAS in the end... was too stressful... we went by having sex every other day and nearly every day around O time... basically we had as much sex we possibly could manage and at the end of the day, even if it's tedious... it's the only way...
Thinking back at it, i had been stung by a hornet, my foot was itchy and swollen and around O time I kept telling OH to do the dead and do it quick (had ice on my foot all along lol)... definitely not a story we will tell our baby!
I do wonder as i made the mistake to take Pyriton the day before I ov'ed (the foot was really swelling up!)... one doctor said it was fine, the other then said you shouldn't have! Anyway I read that our body fight the spermatozoids as foreign body so I wonder if it helped??? I saw some FS specialist get women to take some to help conceive...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies :hi: finished my last Clomid pill yesterday.. Did Clomid make anyone feel weepy? I just couldn't stop crying yesterday, and couldn't figure out what I was crying about half the time! :wacko:


----------



## constancev18

PineappleRock said:


> I am very frustrated with OPKs right now. All signs point to me ovulating today but I never did get a dark 2nd line on my OPKs and I've been checking a few times a day for the past few days.

This is very interesting. CD6 seemed like the start of my fertile period but then it was like Clomid halted this natural progression (cd6 temp 97.9 & cd7 temp 96.5). I usually O around cd 10, so this would have been early but..hum..Today is CD7 and day 3 of Clomid (cd5-9). These are my first 2 dys of temping too-maybe I did something wrong.


----------



## constancev18

FloridaGirl21 said:


> hey ladies :hi: finished my last Clomid pill yesterday.. *Did Clomid make anyone feel weepy? I* just couldn't stop crying yesterday, and couldn't figure out what I was crying about half the time! :wacko:

I definitely feel down but the mountain of work staring back at me might be partially responsible. If I could go to a tropical retreat for a year (and not work!) I could give you better data. :wacko:


----------



## star25

FloridaGirl21 said:


> hey ladies :hi: finished my last Clomid pill yesterday.. Did Clomid make anyone feel weepy? I just couldn't stop crying yesterday, and couldn't figure out what I was crying about half the time! :wacko:

Hi im on cd18 of clomid cycle 50mg 2-6, i have felt more emotional and irritable but this happened after taking the tablets, i think i ovulated day 13/14 and have been emotional since then, ive also got a stabbing pain in my left side for past 2 days that im a bit worried about but will phone dr in morning if still there, for now resting, drinking lots of water and keeping my fingers crossed for a bfp!!


----------



## snl41296

:hi: my old friends hope you all are well dropping by to say hi


----------



## TryinFor1

[IMG]https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff383/rldc6f/IMG00555-20111107-1418.jpg[/IMG]


:happydance:

I just watched the great sperm race though (total waste of time) and now I dont think it will ever happen even if I am ovulating. I dont really see the point in trying anymore now. Really wish I wouldnt have watched it.


----------



## zimmy

What's the great sperm race?


----------



## cj72

It makes you feel like it will never happen, Tryin, but for me it did twice. My sister has PCOS and only one tube and she got pregnant! It will happen!


----------



## Euronova

My sister gets pregnant with ONE unprotected intercourse and she called me the other day thinking she had heard about something that would revolutionize our TTC efforts (she doesn't know yet I am pregnant) - she told me with so much excitement: keep your legs up! Lol
I had to laugh, I did the legs up, the cycling everything.
This said if you watched the sperm race you def don't want to loose any swimmers!


----------



## TryinFor1

zimmy said:


> What's the great sperm race?

A video on youtube. Dont watch it. It is discouraging. Seriously.


----------



## trying hard

hello all...
I have been reading TTC threads for over a year now and have finally given in and decided to just jump in and give it a go...So Hi!!

My story TTC#2 for 2 years (I'm 26 DH 31) and always BFN. Unexplained after all the normal tests with a borderline thyroid results and DH SA is also borderline but not low enough for public funding. Basicly the said to come back in another 3 years!

I have just been prescribed clomid from F+ and just started the 2ww before i can start (or hopefully not) and wanted to get to know some others in the same boat.


----------



## cj72

trying hard- give the hubby fertilaid from the early pregnancy tests.com and helps with numbers and motility. Good luck girl! Also try interuterine insemination (IUI). Helps with getting more of the swimmers past the 1st stage of the game.


----------



## Deanie

cj72 said:


> ok girls, Fertiliy Friend is annoying me- it's trying to say I O'd on CD13 and there's no temp spike...so opinions please? I think I O'd on CD14 cause there's the temp spike right after.

I'm finding that FF is causing me more stress than anything else. I recorded my temp and CM today and now it's telling me that it can no longer confirm that I O'd. I'm not even clear on why there was this change. :growlmad:


----------



## TryinFor1

Deanie said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> ok girls, Fertiliy Friend is annoying me- it's trying to say I O'd on CD13 and there's no temp spike...so opinions please? I think I O'd on CD14 cause there's the temp spike right after.
> 
> I'm finding that FF is causing me more stress than anything else. I recorded my temp and CM today and now it's telling me that it can no longer confirm that I O'd. I'm not even clear on why there was this change. :growlmad:Click to expand...

CJ- your chart says cd14. 

Deanie- do you have your chart for us to see?


----------



## PineappleRock

I am so glad I kept doing OPKs even after my EWCM was gone and I got a temp rise. Turns out I hadn't ovulated yet and I would've missed it. Luckily we were able to BD a few more times so I think we had excellent timing and have a really good chance this cycle. Hopefully tomorrow will start my 2ww!!! 

This was my 4th cycle of Clomid. I have taken it 2-6, 3-7 (twice) and this cycle 1-5. All 4 times I have ovulated on CD17. I thought for sure I would ovulate earlier this month since I started it so early. Next cycle I am going to take it 5-9 if I don't get my BFP, as I've heard it is for a better quality egg. 

Good luck everyone! Is anyone else just starting their 2ww?


----------



## cj72

TryinFor1 said:


> Deanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> ok girls, Fertiliy Friend is annoying me- it's trying to say I O'd on CD13 and there's no temp spike...so opinions please? I think I O'd on CD14 cause there's the temp spike right after.
> 
> I'm finding that FF is causing me more stress than anything else. I recorded my temp and CM today and now it's telling me that it can no longer confirm that I O'd. I'm not even clear on why there was this change. :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> CJ- your chart says cd14.
> 
> Deanie- do you have your chart for us to see?Click to expand...

I forced it to say CD14- At first it said CD15 ( which I know was wrong) then it switched to CD13, (wrong) so I made it say CD14. I won't give me a baseline either, so I did it. I haven't ever had so much trouble with it!


----------



## cj72

trying hard said:


> hello all...
> I have been reading TTC threads for over a year now and have finally given in and decided to just jump in and give it a go...So Hi!!
> 
> My story TTC#2 for 2 years (I'm 26 DH 31) and always BFN. Unexplained after all the normal tests with a borderline thyroid results and DH SA is also borderline but not low enough for public funding. Basicly the said to come back in another 3 years!
> 
> I have just been prescribed clomid from F+ and just started the 2ww before i can start (or hopefully not) and wanted to get to know some others in the same boat.

I'm 7 Dpo today and will start testing Friday with my IC's :)


----------



## zimmy

fx'd CJ72!! This whole month has felt like the longest 2ww so far! I'm only now on CD9, DH and I BD last night for the first time this cycle, and will continue every other day. I'm worried about not knowing when I ovulate though, my Dr. told me not to chart while on Clomid as temps may be off etc. I've heard a lot of girls say they 'felt' ovulation on Clomid - hoping I do too. I've also read that most women ovulate 5 to 10 days after their last pill. I started BDing 3 days after the last pill just in case, what do you think the chances are that I missed the window already?


----------



## constancev18

zimmy said:


> fx'd CJ72!! This whole month has felt like the longest 2ww so far! I'm only now on CD9, DH and I BD last night for the first time this cycle, and will continue every other day. I'm worried about not knowing when I ovulate though, my Dr. told me not to chart while on Clomid as temps may be off etc. I've heard a lot of girls say they 'felt' ovulation on Clomid - hoping I do too. I've also read that most women ovulate 5 to 10 days after their last pill. I started BDing 3 days after the last pill just in case, what do you think the chances are that I missed the window already?

I can't answer your Qs definitely, but I'm on the Clomid bus too. Today is cd9 and I am taking it cd5-9 so today's my last pill. We bd'd this morning and will hopefully again tomorrow, then not again until cd13 when dh returns (which may/may not be too late!). 

I'm not sure about the window as I've read Clomid makes some women O sooner than usual and some later. I usually O around cd10 and today I have watery cm, which I don't really get but this could be the Clomid at work. I had a very faint 2nd line on my cd8 opk so I'm thinking ovulation may be at exactly the same time for me, Clomid or not.


----------



## mrphyemma

Very slim chances you missed it already zimmy. A lot (but not all) of the clomid ladies do feel some pain around O time. Are you checking your cm? any ewcm yet? Usually a good indication that O will be happening soon too. x


----------



## zimmy

No ewcm yet, but will keep checking. Thanks for replying! Feeling a bit off today, tummy a lil sore and a bit of diarrhea (sorry TMI). Could be side effect of Clomid, could just be me... :(


----------



## Deanie

TryinFor1 said:


> Deanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> ok girls, Fertiliy Friend is annoying me- it's trying to say I O'd on CD13 and there's no temp spike...so opinions please? I think I O'd on CD14 cause there's the temp spike right after.
> 
> I'm finding that FF is causing me more stress than anything else. I recorded my temp and CM today and now it's telling me that it can no longer confirm that I O'd. I'm not even clear on why there was this change. :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> CJ- your chart says cd14.
> 
> Deanie- do you have your chart for us to see?Click to expand...

I'm not really sure of how I would do that. Any suggestions?


----------



## TryinFor1

You can just copy and paste the chart link in a post so we can click on it and see it.


----------



## cj72

O is usually no sooner than 5 days after your last pill. Mine is 3-7 and cd 12-13 for O, generally. This is my 5th mo on clomid and I barely felt it this time, but the other times, it felt like I really needed to pee really bad and havd been holding it the last 2 hours of a car trip - like an extremely full bladder, then nothing.


----------



## TryinFor1

Mine is 3-7 too and I ovulate on cd15 from my left side and cd17 from my right side.


----------



## trying hard

maybe a silly question but why are we all told to take our clomid on different days? I've been told to start on day 2 but that seems really early compared to others.


----------



## zimmy

I'm on days 2 - 6 as well. From what I understand it is just Doctor's preferences, but I wonder if it has anything to do with the actual length of menstruation (ie. 3 days bleed vs. 5 days)?


----------



## trying hard

she never even asked how long i bleed for but that is an interesting theory i wondered if it was to do with cycle length (mine are pretty short) so maybe i need to get in quick???


----------



## ebony2010

I take clomid CD 2-6 but apparently in my area they just give it to everyone on those days. :shrug: From what I have read recently CD2-6 is meant to produce more follies but CD5-9 is a more mature and better quality egg. I've done 3 cycles taking it early and now trying a cycle taking it later to see if it makes any difference other than just delaying ov a bit. :shrug: xxx


----------



## cj72

Mine has always been 3 days. Since my tubal reversal it's very light, but still 3 days. I think it's just the doc's preference on when to take it. Mine is middle of the road 3-7. I start POAS tomorrow :) Woohoo!!!


----------



## lisaf

I asked my doc why he wanted me to take it days 3-7. He said that he wanted it done early enough that it tricks your body into making more follicles. He felt it didn't work as well if your body had already picked a dominant follicle. Obviously though other doctors feel differently, and lots of girls have had success on different schedules.


----------



## savage1

Hi ladies, I tried Clomid back in July this year and suffered some nasty side effects. My consultant has now given me Tamoxifen to try. Has anyone else been offered this drug or had any success with this drug? I have taken it day 2-5 and am currently on CD14 ???


----------



## scoobydrlp

I'm losing my clomid baby. Woke up to bad cramps and heavy bleeding this morning. Doctor says its most likely a miscarriage...the urine preg test there was negative today. They drew blood to check my hcg just to be sure, but I already know this is it.:nope:


----------



## Euronova

Oh scooby I don't know what to say :( this is heartbreaking :( big hugs to you x


----------



## TryinFor1

scoobydrlp said:


> I'm losing my clomid baby. Woke up to bad cramps and heavy bleeding this morning. Doctor says its most likely a miscarriage...the urine preg test there was negative today. They drew blood to check my hcg just to be sure, but I already know this is it.:nope:




:cry:
:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Oh Scooby! I'm so sorry sugar. Hugs!


----------



## JenniferAnn

scooby im so sorry:hugs:


----------



## trying hard

Oh scooby thats so sad :( I'm so sorry for your loss. At least you know the clomid can work for you... you poor darling. Big hugs coming your way. Chin up honey.


----------



## zimmy

So sorry Scooby, I know how you feel. PM me if you want to chat :(


----------



## scoobydrlp

Thanks everyone, your support means so much to me! What a sad day. And the continued physical pain on top of it is really just too much to take. I do feel encouraged though that after ttc for so long we got a BFP on our first clomid cycle. We will try again, and I believe it will happen for us. Just wish it could have been this time.


----------



## TryinFor1

Im sorry hun. 

You are supposed to be much more fertile after a mc. SO I am positive you will get your sticky bean VERY VERY soon.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Scooby I am so sorry for your loss. I know how you must be feeling, the same thing happened to me after my 1st round working. I know it will be really hard to think positive right now but don't lose hope. :hugs: :hugs:
Take care


----------



## PineappleRock

I am so sorry for your loss Scooby


----------



## jojo55

savage1 said:


> Hi ladies, I tried Clomid back in July this year and suffered some nasty side effects. My consultant has now given me Tamoxifen to try. Has anyone else been offered this drug or had any success with this drug? I have taken it day 2-5 and am currently on CD14 ???

Hi I have taken tamoxifen on one cycle and just about to start another cycle with it! I was changed to this after clomid kept on giving my cysts and I ovulated with the tamoxifen which is a good start! I had 40mg on my firsst cycle but am being upped to 80mg this cycle just to up my chances of getting follicles on my 'good' side as I only have one tube following an ectopic in 2008.
Hope it works for you!


----------



## cj72

9DPO and :bfn: this am. My bbs hurt so bad last night that I couldn't sleep for hours! Not as bad this morning...of course I just woke up. Crazy vivid dreams last night, too! Gettting right side cramps right now. About 4-5 days until AF. 

Scooby, how ya doing, girl?


----------



## TryinFor1

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/795290-surprise-click-here.html


Sorry if I already posted this on here. I want to make sure people get a chance if they want it.

:flower:


----------



## zimmy

TryinFor1 - what a beautiful thing to do! Fx'd for your BFP, have a wonderful day! :)


----------



## scoobydrlp

cj72 said:


> Scooby, how ya doing, girl?



I'm doing ok, thanks for asking. The bleeding is continuing, and the cramps have died down some, they're still there, but the pain meds the doctor gave me are controlling them. I'm sad, but feeling sort of numb still. And dreading going back to work tomorrow, I just want to stay in bed for another few days. Hubby is doing a great job taking care of me though, I feel lucky to have him.


----------



## ebony2010

scoobydrlp said:


> Thanks everyone, your support means so much to me! What a sad day. And the continued physical pain on top of it is really just too much to take. I do feel encouraged though that after ttc for so long we got a BFP on our first clomid cycle. We will try again, and I believe it will happen for us. Just wish it could have been this time.

I'm so sorry Scooby. :hugs: That is a really good way to think about it. :hugs: xxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

scoobydrlp said:


> I'm losing my clomid baby. Woke up to bad cramps and heavy bleeding this morning. Doctor says its most likely a miscarriage...the urine preg test there was negative today. They drew blood to check my hcg just to be sure, but I already know this is it.:nope:

:sad2: scoobydrlp i am sorry sorry your going through this. I wish it could be something else and that all is still okay. I am very sorry and will keep you and DH in prayer.:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

scoobydrlp said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Scooby, how ya doing, girl?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing ok, thanks for asking. The bleeding is continuing, and the cramps have died down some, they're still there, but the pain meds the doctor gave me are controlling them. I'm sad, but feeling sort of numb still. And dreading going back to work tomorrow, I just want to stay in bed for another few days. Hubby is doing a great job taking care of me though, I feel lucky to have him.Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Scooby- thoughts and prayers are with you. It will get easier even if it doesn't feel like it.


----------



## snl41296

scoobydrlp said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Scooby, how ya doing, girl?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing ok, thanks for asking. The bleeding is continuing, and the cramps have died down some, they're still there, but the pain meds the doctor gave me are controlling them. I'm sad, but feeling sort of numb still. And dreading going back to work tomorrow, I just want to stay in bed for another few days. Hubby is doing a great job taking care of me though, I feel lucky to have him.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry Scooby :hugs:


----------



## constancev18

I'm sorry for your loss, Scooby.


----------



## daviess3

Scooby I'm so sorry Hun words can't describe how you are feeling, to lose a baby no matter how far you are along is so heartbreaking especially when you have tried so hard to concieve, I'm here if you need a chat, thinking of you and your partner xxx


----------



## cj72

Davies- Where have you been? I'm 10 DPO are we cycle buddies again?


----------



## mommy2be1003

Hi girls can i join? I have pcos and the doctor says metformin wont work for me becuase i dont need to lose anymore weight since my weight is in normal range. So he said he need to get me ovulating and wants me to call when AF arrives so he can call in a script of clomid for cd3-cd7. Can anyone tell me more information about it? Side effects? success stories?


----------



## ebony2010

mommy2be1003 said:


> Hi girls can i join? I have pcos and the doctor says metformin wont work for me becuase i dont need to lose anymore weight since my weight is in normal range. So he said he need to get me ovulating and wants me to call when AF arrives so he can call in a script of clomid for cd3-cd7. Can anyone tell me more information about it? Side effects? success stories?

Welcome to the thread. :hi:

My main side effects are hot flushes but if you take them at night before you go to bed you tend to sleep through alot of them.

As for success stories.... there is a clomid graduates thread and a few ladies on here have recently had bfps. xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm 13dpo today going to test Tuesday if no af fx the witch stays away its my birthday tomorrow wooopp love prezzies haha x x x


----------



## JenniferAnn

mommy2be1003 said:


> Hi girls can i join? I have pcos and the doctor says metformin wont work for me becuase i dont need to lose anymore weight since my weight is in normal range. So he said he need to get me ovulating and wants me to call when AF arrives so he can call in a script of clomid for cd3-cd7. Can anyone tell me more information about it? Side effects? success stories?

Welcome!! with me my side effects were bloating, constipation, bad O pains, bad cramps, acne, nausea and shorter and lighter periods. But i kept saying if this gets me a :baby: then its worth it!


----------



## ebony2010

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well afm 13dpo today going to test Tuesday if no af fx the witch stays away its my birthday tomorrow wooopp love prezzies haha x x x

Good luck with the testing. That would be a great birthday present. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## cj72

mommy2be1003 said:


> Hi girls can i join? I have pcos and the doctor says metformin wont work for me becuase i dont need to lose anymore weight since my weight is in normal range. So he said he need to get me ovulating and wants me to call when AF arrives so he can call in a script of clomid for cd3-cd7. Can anyone tell me more information about it? Side effects? success stories?

Welcome! I had crazy headaches, also take it before bed so insomnia doesn't have a chance to get you. Horrible ovulation pains ( tylenol helps) and then good :)


----------



## 35_Smiling

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well afm 13dpo today going to test Tuesday if no af fx the witch stays away its my birthday tomorrow wooopp love prezzies haha x x x

HAPPY BIRTHDAY :cake: :dance::yipee::drunk: 

GOOD LUCK with the :test: Tuesday and I hope its a :bfp:!!!!!!!:wohoo:


----------



## Euronova

Hey 35_Smiling! How are you feeling??? MS has truly set in for me... feeling super nauseous nearly all the time... but i was lucky it did not start until well into my 6th week... i just hope it does not get much worse!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Euronova said:


> Hey 35_Smiling! How are you feeling??? MS has truly set in for me... feeling super nauseous nearly all the time... but i was lucky it did not start until well into my 6th week... i just hope it does not get much worse!

 I am surper tired all the time! its crazy just can't keep my eyes open now. I only feel nauseous when i don't eat...so i really gotta keep my diret right or i will start looking like a fat-ta-pus :rofl: other then that I am good! next Beta Nov.17 the want to keep monitor my Beta's to make sure all is well. Thus far they are happy what they see.


----------



## ttcreed

Hi Everyone! 
I have been on Clomid for one cycle, starting my second cycle here in a few days. I have had the worst AF's that I have ever had in my life while on this medication. The cramping is so bad I havent been out of bed for three days. I feel like my back is in a vice. Has anyone else had these issues? I take Clomid days 5-9 for non ovulation and issues conceiving. My husband and I have been ttc for over a year. Hoping it works, and can anyone tell me what days to do the deed? Thanks A


----------



## ebony2010

ttcreed said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I have been on Clomid for one cycle, starting my second cycle here in a few days. I have had the worst AF's that I have ever had in my life while on this medication. The cramping is so bad I havent been out of bed for three days. I feel like my back is in a vice. Has anyone else had these issues? I take Clomid days 5-9 for non ovulation and issues conceiving. My husband and I have been ttc for over a year. Hoping it works, and can anyone tell me what days to do the deed? Thanks A

My AF after my first cycle of clomid was awful. I had 7 days of really heavy bleeding that just didn't seem to ever stop. I have to say that its now back to normal so must have been clomid shocking the system at first.

As for BDing. They say you will ov 5-10 days after your last tablet so hope that helps. Xxx


----------



## ttcreed

Thank you!!!! I bought one of those ovulation kits, where you pee on the stick? but I havent figured it out yet. All I know is how to turn it on and reset it to day one. Thanks for your answer Ebony 2010! I appreciate it!!!-A:thumbup:


----------



## winston83

Ey up girlies well af got me yesterday so cd 2 today n just about to start my 5th round of clomid when I go to bed
Mommy2be I have defo found taking it before bed helps but really my only side effects where hot flushes I've been in this thread a while and we have had a fair few bfps in that time so fx it works for you soon xx


----------



## mommy2be1003

Thanks girls good thing to know what I might experience when I start clomid!!
Hopefully il get a bfp this month so I don't have to use it!! I did have shape pains for an hour or 2 on my right side and lots of ewcm and SHOW cervix on cd20..


Fx for you girlies!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1075.jpg hey ladies, just wanted to post my near positive OPK! I've never O'd before CD20 & I might have a positive OPK on CD 15.. exciting stuff! :)


----------



## trying hard

yay you florida girl time to get busy with hubby :) have fun and good luck!!!


----------



## cj72

Woohoo Floridagirl!! Good luck!

AFM- 12 dpo and BFN. I'm out this month prob- waiting on AF in 2 days.


----------



## cutedimples

Good afternoon ladies

So :witch:has now (CD 28) started making her appearance. I wasnt on any clomid this month due to being on antibiotics. 

I am starting to feel so dispondent coz i took my last depo shot in January 2010. Was on it for almost 4 years, neva had any period at all. I started getting my period in September 2010 and was about 4 days late in October, thought i was preggies but eventually got period. I hav exactly 28 day cycles. Earlier this year my ob&gynae prescibed me on 3 rounds of clomid but still did not get a :bfp:. I then went 2 months natural but still :bfn: In September 2011 my Gynae did some blood test and everything came back normal. i took my fourth round of clomid but got my period and it was very very light. I then skipped a month due to being on antibiotics. 

I hav a prescription for 100mg clomid start drinking on CD5-9 bt i dont know if it i shud still drink it, coz i dont think its working for me. I am really not sure whether the depo shot is out of my system yet. 

I am getting so depressed and dispondent. i jst feel like crying :cry::cry::cry:coz i was thinking and hoping just mayb this month i would get a:bfp: naturally. It seems every1 around me is getting preggies without thinking or evening planning. Is there somebody out there in the same boat with me or is also feeling the way i do?


----------



## Damita

wow get :sex: Floridagirl!

Cycle 2 of clomid didn't work :( onto cycle 3

so sorry you are feeling low cutedimples :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## PrincessTaz

PrincessTaz said:


> I'm on CD15 after my M/C and waiting for my AF to arrive so I can start my 2nd round of clomid 50mg CD2-6. I wasn't sure if I was going to try again at 1st but I think would of lived to regret it. The thing is I am absolutely petrified. I am scared that I have had my chance and that I won't get another positive or that if I do I'll lose it. I just needed to say it out loud, I'm really really scared. I didn't feel like this on the 1st round because I didn't have any expectations, I'd told myself that it wouldn't work so that I didn't build my hopes up. I just needed to get it off my chest. I try talking to my OH but he always says the wrong things, he doesn't mean to, he's just trying to be strong for me. I guess I just needed to vent and I thought people on here would understand. I'm going to try my hardest to start being positive from now on cause I'm guessing all the stress and worrying isn't going to help TTC.
> 
> Good luck to everybody else on here.

Hi Ladies. 

Well I'm finally on CD1 after a 6 week wait, starting my 2nd round of clomid tomorrow, 50mg CD2-6. I'm so nervous this go, I didn't get a wink of sleep last night, I quoted my last post on this thread so you'll know why I'm so scared.

I trying to stay positive though, if clomid worked the 1st go there is no reason why it won't again...right?! =/
I got monitered on my 1st round by internal ultrasounds and CD21 bloods but they aren't doing that this time so I'm going to chart my bbt and use opks so I know that I definitely do OV. I'm also hoping that the side effects won't be as bad second time around, the 1st cycle was hard. Well I'm probably going to be posting here more often now for support and to hear how other people are getting on so I look forward to getting to know all you lovely ladies a little better xx
:dust:


----------



## TryinFor1

I am 6dpo...

I am getting nervous now. Lol I hope this is it!


----------



## daviess3

Hi cj I'm cd21 only 2 dpo!! Long wait I only dtd cd18 As was in agony cd19!! Fxd for this month bored of waiting! I been to Orlando with work did loads of shopping!!! Xxx
How's everyone doing? Xx


----------



## TryinFor1

Just got my call from the OBGYN about my progesterone results. Last cycle, at 7dpo (when progesterone peaks) my level was 17.2! This cycle, at 3dpo (still four days till peaking) my progesterone was 23!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHOO HOO!!!!!!! I ovulated!!!!!! My DR said that was an excellent number!


----------



## 35_Smiling

ttcreed said:


> Hi Everyone!




ttcreed said:


> I have been on Clomid for one cycle, starting my second cycle here in a few days. I have had the worst AF's that I have ever had in my life while on this medication. The cramping is so bad I havent been out of bed for three days. I feel like my back is in a vice. Has anyone else had these issues? I take Clomid days 5-9 for non ovulation and issues conceiving. My husband and I have been ttc for over a year. Hoping it works, and can anyone tell me what days to do the deed? Thanks A



Wow sorry you going through that.. I took mine from day 2-6 and I did receive a lot of cramping during ovulation period and lower back pains. I hope you get your :bfp: soon. Good luck this cycle :dust:




ttcreed said:


> Thank you!!!! I bought one of those ovulation kits, where you pee on the stick? but I havent figured it out yet. All I know is how to turn it on and reset it to day one. Thanks for your answer Ebony 2010! I appreciate it!!!-A



try use a cup and twinkly in it then dip you opk in the pee. I find it works better that way for me and less mess




winston83 said:


> Ey up girlies well af got me yesterday so cd 2 today n just about to start my 5th round of clomid when I go to bed




winston83 said:


> xx


Sorry winston83 :hugs:

Floridagirl21: :good luck with this cycle! :wohoo: get your :sex: on girl! :dust:

Cj72: sorry hun I hope you are wrong :dust:

Cutedimples: I am sorry hun. :hugs:

princessTaz: good luck this cycle :wohoo: :dust:

daviess3: good luck hun :dust:

tryinFor1: Good luck hun! your number are great! :dust:


----------



## PineappleRock

TryinFor1 said:


> Just got my call from the OBGYN about my progesterone results. Last cycle, at 7dpo (when progesterone peaks) my level was 17.2! This cycle, at 3dpo (still four days till peaking) my progesterone was 23!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHOO HOO!!!!!!! I ovulated!!!!!! My DR said that was an excellent number!

Yay for such a high number!!!!!


----------



## cj72

Nice numbers Tryinfor1 :)

davies- looks like we are off this month, but every 3 months we'll be cycle buddies. Glad you got to shop in Florida! Love that place! Weather here is getting colder and my OH is thinking the more he gets to bd, the better our chances...I'm not telling him when it is, but I sure am enjoying practicing! LOL! Looks like I might be out this month as I saw some evidence of AF on her way today at lunchtime. Nothing since, but seems she's gearing up for a broom ride. Grrr...


----------



## Euronova

tryingfor1 - i did my progesterone at 7dpo and it was 88, my gynea said she knew then I was pregnant as it was such a high number.
All crossed for you! Sounds really promising!!


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks ladies!!

I wonder what it would be if I got it drawn today, 7dpo. 

I dont know/cant find any information on how much it rises afterwards. My DR had no clue I was even 3dpo though. They were like "Dr. Gordon is so pleased!! He said it is an excellent number!!" She always ends with "So when you get a positive pregnancy test, give us a call!!!!......................or if you, you know.. start a new cycle." when she tells me my progesterone levels. Lol. I like how she says the first sentence first and then is like or you know, that.


----------



## Euronova

Luteal range is 5.3 to 86 at 21 days.
It varies from women to women but usually there is even more of a rise if you are preggers, they can't say for sure but a high number is always a positive indication :)


----------



## cj72

:growlmad: :witch: :brat:


----------



## norahbattie

I am joining you all ladies very soon, I am being referred after TTC for 13 months with no success. I did my own follicular tracking and my follicles are staying the same size so I guess I will benefit from clomid
See you all very soon...now to read 2312 pages of posts


----------



## scoobydrlp

cj72 said:


> :growlmad: :witch: :brat:

Sorry cj, I know how disappointing it is. :dust: for next cycle!


----------



## ALLblondie15

Hello Everyone!
This is my first time posting something. I just got done with my third cycle of Clomid and hoping for the best! 

I just have to take a moment to vent... I feel as though each month that comes and goes, I get more and more frustrated especially when AF comes. I also feel that there are daily reminders that do not let me forget what we are going through. I am sorry to sound so down in the dumps, I just do not have many people that understand what it is like. I also try not to tell too many people about our struggle. 

Best of luck to everyone!! Thanks for listening to me vent!


----------



## cj72

We all know the feeling ALLblondie- you're among sisters ;) Hang in there. I'm about to start my 6th round of clomid.


----------



## zimmy

Hope everyone is having a good night. I've been googling side effects as I have suddenly developed some not-so-nice symptoms :( I'm currently CD 15, and this is my first cycle of clomid (taken days 2-6). I thought for a long time I wasn't really going to feel much of anything, but the last 3 days - uck. I'm bloated and have off and on tummy pains. Also (TMI warning!!) a little diarrhea. Tonight all of a sudden I'm sore in the lower abdomin/ovaries.....ovulation? I haven't been tracking so I'm nervous about missing the egg! We babydanced CD 8, 10, 13, and 14. Anyone have similar experience?


----------



## TryinFor1

If you are having that pain it is probably ovulation. I dont know if I ever felt ovulation pain before, but with the clomid it hurts like a BITCH. So I know when I am ovulating. It seems to have that effect on most women.


----------



## cj72

Tryin is right. I get the diarrhea too with horrible stomach pain! BD anyway!!!


----------



## trying hard

hey ladies so woke up to a great big temp dip this morning then what do ya know the big witch decided to pay me a visit. This month was the first time I managed to do my temps regularly and oh by my LP was only 8 fricken days no wonder nothing was sticking! ! ! So starting my first round tomorrow and super excited to actually have a chance of conceiving for once!
welcome to the club Norahbattie and allblondie you will find everyone here great because although every bodies struggle is a little different we are still in the same boat... good luck!


----------



## daviess3

Oh cj hugs sweetie!!! Pants pie!! Xx


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> Oh cj hugs sweetie!!! Pants pie!! Xx

:hi: davies how are yu? i miss talking to u


----------



## cj72

trying hard said:


> hey ladies so woke up to a great big temp dip this morning then what do ya know the big witch decided to pay me a visit. This month was the first time I managed to do my temps regularly and oh by my LP was only 8 fricken days no wonder nothing was sticking! ! ! So starting my first round tomorrow and super excited to actually have a chance of conceiving for once!
> welcome to the club Norahbattie and allblondie you will find everyone here great because although every bodies struggle is a little different we are still in the same boat... good luck!

Tryin Hard- Take b6 100 mg a day and it will extend your LP :)


----------



## trying hard

will the clomid not do that already or should i do both?


----------



## winston83

Morning girls last day of pills today not sure if coz I had a long break since my last clomid cycle but damn it these side effects are kicking my butt this time round X

Cj really sorry af got you xxxxx
Hiya to everyone else hope your all doing well where ever u r in your cycles good luck to all who are coming up to testing xxx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Well the clomid has turned me into an insomniac again, I had forgotten about that from the 1st round. I normally wouldn't mind as I'm used to having messed up sleeping patterns because I work shifts but it's really messing my chart up. My temps for the last 3 days are all from different times cause I keep waking throughout the night, it's doing my head in. I hope it sorts itself out before I OV, I don't want FF to miss it because of inconsistent data. I'm going to be using clearblue digi Ov kit as well this time luckily but I want to get used to my chart pattern so I don't have to. Does anyone else struggle to sleep on Clomid?


----------



## winston83

I am this cycle really tired get into bed sleep an hour then can't sleep spend the next day knackered lol x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Yeah it's the same for me. Fell asleep last night at about 7pm, woke up and 8pm and then couldn't get to back to sleep till 2am/ish, then woke up at 3.30am, fell back asleep till 4.30am and then it was time to get up for work. I'd normally do my temp at 4.30but had to do it at 3.30. It's driving my crazy lol. Hopefully it will all be worth it though :)


----------



## cj72

Thanks Winston :)
Tryin hard- I was told I wouldn't need the B6 when I was taking clomid, so I quit it for 2 months and barely got 11 days LP. With B6- I have a 12-15 day LP. Started off as 15 days and as of the 5th round, am down to 12 days last cycle.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm this :af: is painful and i am losing little clots and stringy t hing tmi sorry done all my crimbo shopping waiting on a delivery with my new bed wish it would hurry up x x


----------



## winston83

Hey caz how organised are you lol I've just sat and wrote a list of what I've bought ciz I've been getting stuff and hiding it in my hubby's van was panicking thinking I've got loads to get but actually just have a few bits so feel better now lol hope ur bed comes soon xx


----------



## missy123

im on clomid too 50mg this is my 3rd cycle..im on CD14 and have just gotten a +opk :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TryinFor1

9dpo.....bfn.....hoping it is still too early but my lp is only 12 days.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hi ladies i was hopeing my Beta would be higher but its only 423.79. :cry: i have to get it done again on Saturday morning. sighhh:coffee:

Thus far my chats are:

Beta #1 Nov.2 = 6.43 

two days later Beta #2 Nov.4 = 18.60

six days later Beta #3 Nov.10 = 206.69

six days later beta #4 Nov.17 = 423.79


----------



## ebony2010

35 :hugs: I hope you get some good numbers on Saturday. :hugs: xxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

ebony2010 said:


> 35 :hugs: I hope you get some good numbers on Saturday. :hugs: xxx

 thanks hun...


----------



## Euronova

35_ i hope it sticks... all crossed for you x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Euronova said:


> 35_ i hope it sticks... all crossed for you x

 Thanks hun!


----------



## savage1

:sex:


jojo55 said:


> savage1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I tried Clomid back in July this year and suffered some nasty side effects. My consultant has now given me Tamoxifen to try. Has anyone else been offered this drug or had any success with this drug? I have taken it day 2-5 and am currently on CD14 ???
> 
> Hi I have taken tamoxifen on one cycle and just about to start another cycle with it! I was changed to this after clomid kept on giving my cysts and I ovulated with the tamoxifen which is a good start! I had 40mg on my firsst cycle but am being upped to 80mg this cycle just to up my chances of getting follicles on my 'good' side as I only have one tube following an ectopic in 2008.
> Hope it works for you!Click to expand...

Thanks, thats reassuring:thumbup: I dont ever seem to get a positive with the OPK's so i have given up using them and am just:sex: every other day. CD 22 today and had progesterone blood test yesterday. I suf
fer irregular cycles and after taking Clomid unsuccessfully in July i didn't get a :witch: for 3 months this is my first round of progesterone. Do you know if it is meant to make your cycle more regular? I started :sex: on CD12 am and still going not sure when its safe to relax this. Other half is starting to feel the pressure a bit.


----------



## scoobydrlp

35, I hope you get good news saturday! fx for you


----------



## cj72

Tryin- I hope you get one tomorrow! Fx'd!!

35- Fx'd for you, too girl! Saturday fill us in as soon as you know. Keeping you in my prayers sweetie!!!


----------



## winston83

35 will be thinking of you on Saturday hoping ur numbers rocket and u have a sticky bean xxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Thank you ladies for all your kind words :hugs: 

I remain positive and very hopeful that this is nothing. Although, my fs want another scan on Saturday, Nov.19 I called them back and said that I will not get it done. I am tired of being too careful each time I get pregnant. Its very stressful and I hate feeling this way. I told my fs that I will get another beta done on Wednesday, Dec.7. That is if nothing happens before then. Also, I should be about 8 weeks by then and if I need to get a scan done something should show up. 

Then, my fs called me back again yesterday evening from his home and ask me to meet him at his office so he can perform an ultrasound. He wanted to make sure and ease his mind (as he said). He didn't see anything...nothing in my tubes either. By the machine (which was very tiny) it showed I was 5 weeks flat. He said his machine excluded the two weeks that you are not really pregnant  I like this machine lol (so I am going to adjust my ticker). 

We had a long debate and we both agreed on the Dec.7 Beta (which is why he wanted to do a quick scan yesterday evening). He still advise me to be careful and dont do anything too strenuous.

If anything does go wrong before Dec.7 I will walk that bridge when we get there...in the mean time: I AM MOVING on and I WILL NOT worry from here on.:nope::happydance::thumbup::winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## anniemacd

Hello girls.. I thought I would join the club as not many people understand what its like on clomid. I thought it would be refreshing to talk to someone who does. Im on my second cycle of Clomid. My first cycle I had 50 but my follies were over stimulated. had five follies that were the right size so the cycle was abandoned. Im not only on 25 mg Ive done a ovulation test and got a smiley face so Im hoping I have ovulated. Has anyone had experience of 25mg? thanks!!


----------



## Monalissa

Hi ladies! This is my first time posting in this thread. I spoke to my OBGYN earlier today and I will likely be starting Clomid next week cd 3-7. I say likely because I am still in my 2ww, but I doubt I will get a BPF. 

I've had two progesterone tests, one 10-11 dpo with a level of 2.5. The second was taken this Tuesday at 7 dpo and is 7. Although my OBGYN said this indicates ovulation, they like to see it at least 10. She feels that clomid is the best next step as it will give me a "stronger" ovulation. My husband also had a SA which came back normal. 

I can't believe how nervous I am. Particularly about side effects and the chance of having twins, which runs in my family already (my Mom is a fraternal twin). 

I was told to come in for a mid-cycle sonogram the day after I get my surge. Does that sound about right? What if I am overstimulated by clomid as I am reading some women are? It seems like that might be a little late. I will also go in for another progesterone test.

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Anniemacd: :hi::wave: Welcome to CLOMIDVILLE!!! sorry hun no I have never been on 25mg but 50mg and 100mg. if you had five follies that were the right size why was it abandoned :shrug: in the mean time good luck to you on this cycle! :dust:

Monalissa: :hi::wave: Welcome to CLOMIDVILLE!!! Good luck to you on this cycle :dust:


----------



## daviess3

snl hi hun, cant believe how quickly ur pregnancy is going u gettin a bump yet hun? Got my hysterocopy for 21 st dec woohoo xx


----------



## snl41296

daviess3 said:


> snl hi hun, cant believe how quickly ur pregnancy is going u gettin a bump yet hun? Got my hysterocopy for 21 st dec woohoo xx

:hi: yea i have alittle bump my midwife said 2nd time around woman tend to POP but not me =D my stomach is still good :thumbup: good luck with ur test woohoo :happydance:


----------



## dinky

hi ladies, if you have taken clomid cd2-6, what day should you expect af to arrive? X


----------



## ALLblondie15

Evening ladies! 

Just wanted to get some opinions.... when you get a +OPK, what have you heard or has worked for you as far as gettin busy?? I always read different stories... some say every other day and some say atleast twice a day and so on.. Just wanted to get some thoughts....

Good luck to all!


----------



## JenniferAnn

ALLblondie15 said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to get some opinions.... when you get a +OPK, what have you heard or has worked for you as far as gettin busy?? I always read different stories... some say every other day and some say atleast twice a day and so on.. Just wanted to get some thoughts....
> 
> Good luck to all!

hey! i heard every other day or for 2-3 days in a row once you get a positive. I wouldnt do it 2 times in one day cause they say the sperm get lesser and it needs more time to produce more so its not good.


----------



## winston83

Allblondie15 I'm following the smep this month look it up on line it sets out which days to bd to get the best chance xx


----------



## Euronova

When we got our BFP we tried to BD as much as we could generally during the whole cycle which was about every other day from 3 days after the last clomid pill to about CD 21 (when I got my progesterone tested and knew I had ovulated) around O time we did it everyday. If your OH has a good SA (or no reason to fear that it would be low) I read in what to expect that the every 2 day rule is not proven to be more effective And that actually people that do it everyday around O time had slightly better chances of being pregnant. 
We also made sure we always did it when I could lie down for at least half an hour afterwards or even better in the evening when I could try to keep it all in as long as possible.


----------



## Hugsys

Hi ladies!

I'm starting 50,g of clomid CD2-6 soon as I get AF (currently on Primolut to bring it on due to 45 day cycle with no ovulation).

Every doctor seems to have their own preference of which CD you take clomid but I was really hoping to find out what you ladies know about taking clomid CD 2-6?

Thank you and good luck all! :)


----------



## TryinFor1

11dpo and a bfn. :cry: :nope:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hugsys said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm starting 50,g of clomid CD2-6 soon as I get AF (currently on Primolut to bring it on due to 45 day cycle with no ovulation).
> 
> Every doctor seems to have their own preference of which CD you take clomid but I was really hoping to find out what you ladies know about taking clomid CD 2-6?
> 
> Thank you and good luck all! :)

I took it 50mg cd2-6 and it worked for me but it's different for everyone. Some people need a higer dose and different days. Hopefully they've got it right 1st time for you GL.



TryinFor1 said:


> 11dpo and a bfn. :cry: :nope:

11dpo is still quite early. The average for most women to get a + is 13.6dpo, still plenty of time yet. FXed for you.


----------



## TryinFor1

PrincessTaz said:


> Hugsys said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm starting 50,g of clomid CD2-6 soon as I get AF (currently on Primolut to bring it on due to 45 day cycle with no ovulation).
> 
> Every doctor seems to have their own preference of which CD you take clomid but I was really hoping to find out what you ladies know about taking clomid CD 2-6?
> 
> Thank you and good luck all! :)
> 
> I took it 50mg cd2-6 and it worked for me but it's different for everyone. Some people need a higer dose and different days. Hopefully they've got it right 1st time for you GL.
> 
> 
> 
> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> 11dpo and a bfn. :cry: :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> 11dpo is still quite early. The average for most women to get a + is 13.6dpo, still plenty of time yet. FXed for you.Click to expand...


I didnt know that.. you have given me a glimmer of hope. :hugs:


----------



## RM_Wife

Hey ladies, as of the last couple of days I have had REALLY tender and sore boobs and nipples. When I say REALLY sore, I mean sore to have a bra on and can't even hug hubby as they're that tender. I am 7DPO at the moment. I have never had this before, anyone experienced this and/or know what this could mean?


----------



## daviess3

Hi rm we r cycle buddies!! I never ever got sore bbs until clomid an normally when was pg!! Fxd Hun!! I have heartburn an really creamy cm! Tmi!! Fxd for us xx


----------



## RM_Wife

daviess3 said:


> Hi rm we r cycle buddies!! I never ever got sore bbs until clomid an normally when was pg!! Fxd Hun!! I have heartburn an really creamy cm! Tmi!! Fxd for us xx

Yay! Sounds positive for you too! 

I am so tender, never ever felt this bad before. I am just sitting here in bed feeling as I though I have been hit by a bus! Fingers crossed for you lovely. Xx


----------



## trying hard

Hugsys said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm starting 50,g of clomid CD2-6 soon as I get AF (currently on Primolut to bring it on due to 45 day cycle with no ovulation).
> 
> Every doctor seems to have their own preference of which CD you take clomid but I was really hoping to find out what you ladies know about taking clomid CD 2-6?
> 
> Thank you and good luck all! :)

so as far as i can tell the main difference between having your pills on days 2-6 is it tends to make more folicals and for days 5-9 you get a better quality single folical. hope this is what you were asking. I too am on 50mg days 2-6 and am currently on day 3 of my pills and feeling good :)


----------



## cj72

RM_Wife said:


> Hey ladies, as of the last couple of days I have had REALLY tender and sore boobs and nipples. When I say REALLY sore, I mean sore to have a bra on and can't even hug hubby as they're that tender. I am 7DPO at the moment. I have never had this before, anyone experienced this and/or know what this could mean?

Mine were very sore this time (never before on clomid though) and bfn. I hope this is a Christmas BFP for you!!!


----------



## Euronova

Definitely sore boobs were my first symptom :)


----------



## anniemacd

Hi 35 Smiling!! thanks for the lovely welcome!! The cycle was abandoned because of the risk of many pregnancies. In my hospital they abandon the cycle if you have more than three!!!! very frustrating!! :growlmad:Im on my wait now to see if there's any luck.. I think I ovulated at the beginning of the week. Fingers crossed. 
Can you give me a heads up on the abbreviations!! I haven't got a clue!!


----------



## anniemacd

35_Smiling said:


> Anniemacd: :hi::wave: Welcome to CLOMIDVILLE!!! sorry hun no I have never been on 25mg but 50mg and 100mg. if you had five follies that were the right size why was it abandoned :shrug: in the mean time good luck to you on this cycle! :dust:
> 
> Monalissa: :hi::wave: Welcome to CLOMIDVILLE!!! Good luck to you on this cycle :dust:

Hi 35 Smiling!! thanks for the lovely welcome!! The cycle was abandoned because of the risk of many pregnancies. In my hospital they abandon the cycle if you have more than three!!!! very frustrating!! Im on my wait now to see if there's any luck.. I think I ovulated at the beginning of the week. Fingers crossed. 
Can you give me a heads up on the abbreviations!! I haven't got a clue!!


----------



## anniemacd

Monalissa said:


> Hi ladies! This is my first time posting in this thread. I spoke to my OBGYN earlier today and I will likely be starting Clomid next week cd 3-7. I say likely because I am still in my 2ww, but I doubt I will get a BPF.
> 
> I've had two progesterone tests, one 10-11 dpo with a level of 2.5. The second was taken this Tuesday at 7 dpo and is 7. Although my OBGYN said this indicates ovulation, they like to see it at least 10. She feels that clomid is the best next step as it will give me a "stronger" ovulation. My husband also had a SA which came back normal.
> 
> I can't believe how nervous I am. Particularly about side effects and the chance of having twins, which runs in my family already (my Mom is a fraternal twin).
> 
> I was told to come in for a mid-cycle sonogram the day after I get my surge. Does that sound about right? What if I am overstimulated by clomid as I am reading some women are? It seems like that might be a little late. I will also go in for another progesterone test.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts!

Hi Mona Lisa! Welcome.. I've just joined too. I have just started on my second round of Clomid. My first cycle was on 50 mg and I overstimualated so the nurse has put me on 25mg. Dont know if it will give me the kick I need but fingers crossed. Good luck with everything. :flower:


----------



## anniemacd

Hi girls.. Im new to all this! How early can you have signs of pregnancy? Im so hopeful for this month....


----------



## winston83

Wow I feel like the first time I took clomid even thou this is cycle 5 I have had a 6 mnth break since cycle 4 and I'm feeling really nervous and excited and like this might work this mnth just like I did on round 1 I know it defo makes me ov as I have on my other cycles once we got the dosage right so it should just be timing if only it was that easy lol can't wait to start poas lol x


----------



## 35_Smiling

anniemacd said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> Anniemacd: :hi::wave: Welcome to CLOMIDVILLE!!! sorry hun no I have never been on 25mg but 50mg and 100mg. if you had five follies that were the right size why was it abandoned :shrug: in the mean time good luck to you on this cycle! :dust:
> 
> Monalissa: :hi::wave: Welcome to CLOMIDVILLE!!! Good luck to you on this cycle :dust:
> 
> Hi 35 Smiling!! thanks for the lovely welcome!! The cycle was abandoned because of the risk of many pregnancies. In my hospital they abandon the cycle if you have more than three!!!! very frustrating!! Im on my wait now to see if there's any luck.. I think I ovulated at the beginning of the week. Fingers crossed.
> Can you give me a heads up on the abbreviations!! I haven't got a clue!!Click to expand...

wow really? so you can still try on yor own tho right??

mg stands for milliagrams sorry.


----------



## 35_Smiling

anniemacd said:


> Hi girls.. Im new to all this! How early can you have signs of pregnancy? Im so hopeful for this month....

 my (.)(.) hurtes at 9dpo onward...but i did have some lower back pains around 7dpo and 8dpo good luck for you this cycle :dust:


----------



## 35_Smiling

winston83 said:


> Wow I feel like the first time I took clomid even thou this is cycle 5 I have had a 6 mnth break since cycle 4 and I'm feeling really nervous and excited and like this might work this mnth just like I did on round 1 I know it defo makes me ov as I have on my other cycles once we got the dosage right so it should just be timing if only it was that easy lol can't wait to start poas lol x

 :wohoo: Winston83 good luck :yipee:


----------



## TryinFor1

12dpo and another bfn. AF is due today but she hasnt shown yet. Perhaps the clomid extended my lp even more. :shrug:


----------



## cj72

I'm sorry TryinFor1. I'm on round 6 and getting impatient! It isn't over til the witch shows! FX'd for you!


----------



## RM_Wife

cj72 said:


> RM_Wife said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, as of the last couple of days I have had REALLY tender and sore boobs and nipples. When I say REALLY sore, I mean sore to have a bra on and can't even hug hubby as they're that tender. I am 7DPO at the moment. I have never had this before, anyone experienced this and/or know what this could mean?
> 
> Mine were very sore this time (never before on clomid though) and bfn. I hope this is a Christmas BFP for you!!!Click to expand...

Thanks lovely. I woke up this morning and I was still hurting but not as much. As the day has progressed, they have started to hurt like hell again come this evening. Fingers crossed this means something good :)

Tryinfor1 - sorry to hear that, fingers crossed it's just a rubbish test and shows the BFP soon xx


----------



## Maurie

Hi Ladies, 
I have been following you for a couple weeks because I knew I would be beginning clomid soon. I have FX'd for you all. You have given me a ton of hope. 

AF came today so I will be starting clomid. 
This is round 1, 
any hints, tips, random suggestions?


----------



## Damita

Morning ladies :wave: how is everyone? CD11 here, follicle scan tomorrow and for some odd reason I am spotting today.. what on earth body!


----------



## Damita

Maurie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have been following you for a couple weeks because I knew I would be beginning clomid soon. I have FX'd for you all. You have given me a ton of hope.
> 
> AF came today so I will be starting clomid.
> This is round 1,
> any hints, tips, random suggestions?

Erm - hot flushes! I get them so bad at the start, I would take it after eating as it made me feel ill if I didn't..

Good luck :dust:


----------



## Damita

RM_Wife said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RM_Wife said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, as of the last couple of days I have had REALLY tender and sore boobs and nipples. When I say REALLY sore, I mean sore to have a bra on and can't even hug hubby as they're that tender. I am 7DPO at the moment. I have never had this before, anyone experienced this and/or know what this could mean?
> 
> Mine were very sore this time (never before on clomid though) and bfn. I hope this is a Christmas BFP for you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks lovely. I woke up this morning and I was still hurting but not as much. As the day has progressed, they have started to hurt like hell again come this evening. Fingers crossed this means something good :)
> 
> Tryinfor1 - sorry to hear that, fingers crossed it's just a rubbish test and shows the BFP soon xxClick to expand...

Fingers crossed for you, my boobs hurt like hell on clomid in the TWW (no idea why) both cycles, but I hope this is your :bfp:


----------



## RM_Wife

Thanks Damita, I never had this in first cycle. I think I may have had slight twinges here and there as come to think of it I dont remember having any soreness in my boobs at all. The only thing I got last cycle was an achey ovary around ovulation which I have ha this cycle too. The 2ww is killing me this cycle!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Well ladies I think I need to take a break. Therefore, I am popping off from here for two weeks...I will be back around the week of Dex.5 or 12th. 

If you want to shoot a hello or anything my email is:
[email protected]​ 
As for right now...i was spotting light pink last week...then it went to very light brown...and now its once in a while light baige brownish more on the baige side tho. I have never had any cramps or any pains anywhere. I am still very bloaty when I eat (so trying to eat smaller meals) and drink around 8 cups of water throughout the day:blush:(trying my best on this one):haha:

I am doing good all together. So see ya when i return...:hugs:

P.S.

Good luck to anymore :bfp:'s while I am gone.....:dust:​


----------



## TryinFor1

AF showed today. CD1 and third round of clomid. :cry:


----------



## zimmy

Sorry Tryin! 3rd time lucky - this is your month!! Have a nice glass of wine tonight and think positive thoughts :) 

I have a question for those who know more abour Clomid than me (which is most everyone, lol). I'm on my first cycle of Clomid, 50mg taken days 2-6. I am unexplained secondary infertility, and I'm pretty sure I ovulate each month (I have had tons of testing done, bloods, HSG, Lap &Dye) and my Doctor has never mentioned a problem with ovulation. My DH had a 'perfect' SA done as well.

My question is: Is it possible to ovulate more than once per cycle on Clomid? Around CD14/15 of my 27/28 day cycle I had some abdominal cramps, upset tummy, ovary twinges. Now at CD21 I seem to be experiencing the same thing....? DH and I have BD'd every other day since CD8 - fingers and toes and eyes crossed!!!


----------



## TryinFor1

It is possible to ovulate more than once a cycle but SERIOUSLY rare. are you sure you ovulated when you thought you did the first time? Maybe it is implantation cramps? Fingers crossed for you!!

Either way, if you BD you are gonna be fine! Just keep dtd!


----------



## zimmy

No, I'm not sure I ovulated the first time, or even this time, lol! I don't chart (I tried to temp, but have 2 puppies so I'm up letting them out at odd hours so could never get a good reading). I'm just a little nervous as my Doctor gave me the prescription, but is not monitoring me at all, he just said "call me when you get pregnant or after 6 months". 

How are you feeling? Is AF particularly bad when on Clomid? Thanks for replying so quickly :)


----------



## RM_Wife

Sorry AF showed herself TF1! fingers crossed this month is your month :)


----------



## TryinFor1

zimmy said:


> No, I'm not sure I ovulated the first time, or even this time, lol! I don't chart (I tried to temp, but have 2 puppies so I'm up letting them out at odd hours so could never get a good reading). I'm just a little nervous as my Doctor gave me the prescription, but is not monitoring me at all, he just said "call me when you get pregnant or after 6 months".
> 
> How are you feeling? Is AF particularly bad when on Clomid? Thanks for replying so quickly :)

Feeling alright. A wee gutted because I was a day late and so I just was certain. Lol. But no such luck. Got my prescription for clomid for another cycle although not getting monitored this cycle. Hopefully December will bring a :bfp:

And no, I found AF to be more light with Clomid. I was worried it had to do with clomid thinning your lining and maybe the lining was too light but I googled it and everything I looked at said it was ok, and the light period wasnt caused my a thin lining. 

I dont have any cramps yet.. But I imagine they will start tomorrow. I dont think those were any worse than usual. I get crazy ass cramps when I am ovulating because of clomid though.

I have to call my DR for a new prescription every month. I am not surprised they are not going to make me come in for bloodwork this cycle. The 50 did GREAT for me. Made me ovulate for sure! I am worried about DH spermies but he refuses to get one. and there is nothing I can do about that. I cant force him. The DR seems to think that it is alright. and my OBGYN who gives me the clomid thinks its all fine and dandy as long as DH didnt do steroids in HS. :shrug: That is kinda dumb they are not even doing bloodwork on you.. did they give you provera also in case the clomid doesnt work?

I do hope I ovulate on cd15 though. I ovulated cd15 from my left side my first clomid cycle and 17 my second. Lol. I just want to get back in my tww. And no problem for responding quickly. Unfortunetly, I dont have a life. So I spend most of it studying, going to class, watching tv, and checking BnB. Sad, I know. Lol.


----------



## TryinFor1

RM_Wife said:


> Sorry AF showed herself TF1! fingers crossed this month is your month :)

Thanks!! Me too. :hugs:


----------



## zimmy

Well glad that AF isn't a killer for you, that's just like a kick when you're down! I've heard lots of positive things about the 3rd cycle of Clomid, but I know it's hard not to feel gutted every month after you get your hopes up :( Is your DH healthy otherwise? I had a hard time getting mine in for the SA, but since he had a vasectomy reversal years ago it was the logical first step.

Not really sure what my body is up to now, but my cramps have gone and I'm back to lots of watery cm...??? Not sure if that's a Clomid thing - if it was last week I would have thought it was O, but at CD21 watery cm is a little weird. Crap, and I have been trying so hard not to symptom spot :(


----------



## TryinFor1

zimmy said:


> Well glad that AF isn't a killer for you, that's just like a kick when you're down! I've heard lots of positive things about the 3rd cycle of Clomid, but I know it's hard not to feel gutted every month after you get your hopes up :( Is your DH healthy otherwise? I had a hard time getting mine in for the SA, but since he had a vasectomy reversal years ago it was the logical first step.
> 
> Not really sure what my body is up to now, but my cramps have gone and I'm back to lots of watery cm...??? Not sure if that's a Clomid thing - if it was last week I would have thought it was O, but at CD21 watery cm is a little weird. Crap, and I have been trying so hard not to symptom spot :(

He is slightly overweight, but only by a few pounds. Barely any. He has high blood pressure too but he is trying to lose about 30 pounds so that will go down. He stopped smoking and takes a multi every day. He is doing a few things to help out but a SA is just not going to be one of them. I am worried that the DR is going to stop giving me clomid if DH doesnt get a SA though. Then I dont know if I will actually ovulate on my own if I dont have clomid, I have never tried before. Lol. And yeah, that would seem the first step. I dont think men like to think they could potentially be the problem.

I dont wanna be a debbie downer, but try not to pay too much attention to the symptoms on Clomid. SO MANY symptoms mimic pregnancy and it is solely based on the clomid increasing progesterone and stuff like that. ALTHOUGH the watery CM is one I havent heard of before. So fingers crossed it is a symptom! When are you testing?


----------



## zimmy

Sounds like your DH is doing the right things, that's good. Why does he not want to go for a S/A? We live close to the hospital, so my DH just came home for lunch one day, did the deed, then dropped it off at the lab on his way back to work, lol :)

Your absolutely right about not symptom-spotting, thanks! Clomid does give a lot of little side effects that mimic pregnancy. There's really no way of knowing until I test. I'm due for AF this Sunday, but will test Saturday morning as DH's work Christmas Party is Sat night, and if I'm out of the race I'm gonna have some wine!

Just saw your earlier post - no, I wasn't given Provera, what is it? I was given 6 month prescription for clomid (3 months at 50mg, and 3 months at 100mg).


----------



## TryinFor1

zimmy said:


> Sounds like your DH is doing the right things, that's good. Why does he not want to go for a S/A? We live close to the hospital, so my DH just came home for lunch one day, did the deed, then dropped it off at the lab on his way back to work, lol :)
> 
> Your absolutely right about not symptom-spotting, thanks! Clomid does give a lot of little side effects that mimic pregnancy. There's really no way of knowing until I test. I'm due for AF this Sunday, but will test Saturday morning as DH's work Christmas Party is Sat night, and if I'm out of the race I'm gonna have some wine!
> 
> Just saw your earlier post - no, I wasn't given Provera, what is it? I was given 6 month prescription for clomid (3 months at 50mg, and 3 months at 100mg).


Provera is a drug that is taken to induce your period. After I stopped birth control, I didnt get af in forever and had to take it to get a period and stop clomid. My DR thinks it was because I am too much underweight to get a period so I have to force one. I dont think that is right, but whatever. He is the DR. lol. 

GAH, I hate to tell women to not symptom spot though. But with clomid it is just so hard to and you get your hopes up, and then AF shows, and its like WTF. Lol. SO I just tell people to lay low, cause the symptoms are crazy similar. 

He doesnt want to go for a SA because of our age and our ttc "status". WELL, his ttc status.. See.. he thinks we are more ntnp.. and I am more actively trying. Lol. he wants a child but he is perfectly happy with the it will happen when it does and I am more like it needs to happen NOW, lol. He is also only 24, and I am 20. So he doesnt think there could be that much of a problem with his swimmers. 

He told me the other day that he thought his HS girlfriend might have stopped taking her birth control to try to get pregnant and never did. It just freaks me out, what if she really did and the reason she didnt was because something was wrong with his sperm!?!?!?! Just freaks me out. :shrug:


----------



## zimmy

Oh, my DH is the same way - more ntnp! But for different reasons, he has 3 kids from his first marriage so he would be ok with us not having one :( 

I usually get AF on a regular basis, a couple of days off on one side or the other but it always shows - boo. Probably why my Dr. didn't prescribe provera.

Try not to worry about your husband's swimmers! There could be a million other reasons his HS girl didn't get pregnant. Especially at that age when I'm sure she wasn't tracking her cycle, etc. the window is just so small! At 20 and 24 you've got good odds I'd say! How long have you been TTC?


----------



## TryinFor1

Going onto month seven now. Never imagined it would take that long. I asked my mom and my grandma if they had any trouble getting pregnant and they both laughed in my face.. literally. Lol. I am the ONLY one in my entire family who has had problems with this. 

Thanks for the reassurance. I think that not smoking will immensely help! I am trying to figure out a way to get him to take some kind of ttc vitamin.. but IDK if he would be willing to go for that. 

What about you? how long you been trying? Will this be your first or do you have others?


----------



## zimmy

I know how you feel, I'm the only one in my family with this problem too :( I'm trying for my first, got a BFP last September but lost the pregnancy the following month. I've been TTC for over 2 years! But, to be honest, a lot of that time was really ntnp...I didn't get any testing done until my HSG last year and lap & dye this year.

Quitting smoking really will help, good luck! I quit 5 years ago, and am REALLY glad I did. It was super hard, but I'll never have to do it again :)


----------



## cj72

So I'm not the only one with a man who doesn't want to get his SA!!! Annoying! Glad to know someone else understands how frustrating it is!


----------



## Maurie

cj72 said:


> So I'm not the only one with a man who doesn't want to get his SA!!! Annoying! Glad to know someone else understands how frustrating it is!

My DH took more than 4 months to finally get the SA complete. He tried several times with my help, he thought it was way too weird. . . one night I lost it, I was so upset because my dr wouldn't proceed with anything until he did. about 2 days later I asked him to try one last time. I had to pull some websites up (Which I am completely against!), handed him the computer and a cup:haha: and Success!!! I had to talk him into going with me to the hospital to drop it off just in-case they needed his signature, I didn't want him to have to go through all that again.


----------



## Maurie

TryinFor1 said:


> Going onto month seven now. Never imagined it would take that long. I asked my mom and my grandma if they had any trouble getting pregnant and they both laughed in my face.. literally. Lol. I am the ONLY one in my entire family who has had problems with this.
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance. I think that not smoking will immensely help! I am trying to figure out a way to get him to take some kind of ttc vitamin.. but IDK if he would be willing to go for that.
> 
> What about you? how long you been trying? Will this be your first or do you have others?

I am the only one in my family who has gone through this. . . actually most of my family had children before they graduated high school. Now they all have several. We have been trying a little more than 2 years. 

Good luck quitting smoking!


----------



## trying hard

so took my 5th pill today so now it's just time to get jiggy with it I guess... I was wondering if the side affects(namely the hot flushes )carry on after you have taken your final pill or will that stop tomorrow?


----------



## PineappleRock

TryFor1 I know exactly how you feel - I am the ONLY one on both sides of my family, and in DH's family that has had trouble conceiving. Probably why we haven't told anyone because even my own mother doesn't understand. Even my cousin with endometriosis conceived on accident! And as far as I know, nobody in my family has ever had a miscarriage. I wish I had someone in my family that I could relate to, but nada. I feel like such a failure!

My ob/gyn wasn't all that worried about my DH not having a SA done. I think the big thing though was that he did get me pregnant last year, even if it was only for a hot minute. He also asked if my DH had had any injuries to the groin or surgeries. My DH hasn't, and is healthy so we weren't worried. He agreed that after Christmas if I still wasn't pregnant he would get one done. He actually wasn't against it, I was just afraid to ask him to do it LOL! I hope your DH either changes his mind, or doesn't have any sperm issues and you get pregnant soon. I hope he isn't away during your fertile week in December - my DH spends more time away from home than at home so I definitely understand the frustration!


----------



## Asryellah

My DH hasn't given SA either, it totally pisses me off. I'm going to give him time untill end of Dec (when my clomid prescr. ends) and then he has to go and do it, because it seems like we are not going to have success without help. And I'm hating even waiting that long, because by that time we might have even succeeded if theres a problem in his sample we could do something about it!

So I'm starting clomid round 5!!!! I so feel like giving up :(. Everywhere I look (google) it says clomid helps in 1-3 rounds, after that it doesnt...


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls bin in really bad pain with my lower back these last few day do you think i could o early my right side were i have no tube is bad paining i have took a wee sample in my doctors to see if i have got a uti if its not a uti not a clue what it could be unless i am ovulating early what do you girls think xxx


----------



## TryinFor1

It is great to know I am not the only one! Yes, it is QUITE frustrating he wont just go get one! lol. Partially thinking about getting one from online, doing it to him myself, and running and locking myself in the bathroom till the results come out. Lol. 

Oh, and maurie, I dont smoke. DH did, but he quit about a month ago! I was saying I hope that it helps his sperm! BUT thanks for the good luck. :flower:


----------



## Euronova

TryinFor1 said:


> Going onto month seven now. Never imagined it would take that long. I asked my mom and my grandma if they had any trouble getting pregnant and they both laughed in my face.. literally. Lol. I am the ONLY one in my entire family who has had problems with this.
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance. I think that not smoking will immensely help! I am trying to figure out a way to get him to take some kind of ttc vitamin.. but IDK if he would be willing to go for that.
> 
> What about you? how long you been trying? Will this be your first or do you have others?

i totally understand.... everyone in my family seems to get pregnant first month's off the pill and without even trying hard!
My sister even had an abortion because she is supposedly "too fertile"... no point saying that i found it hard to speak to her... and now she finds it hard to speak to me because she regrets the abortion so much and now i am preggers so she finds it too hard to talk about... what a mess!
I feel very lucky, our doctor wouldn't prescribed the clomid unless we had done a SA and all the test (HSG, scan etc), OH was getting really broody so he did not complain and went to do it at the clinic (he said it was fine, even got some good porn mags lol)
Doing the SA really made him sympathise with me though and he had to answer all sorts of questions about his caffeine and alcohol consumption and it really made him realise that i was not just a crazy women nagging him about his vitamins and not drinking too much coffee and afterwards he even bought his vitamins himself and religiously took them.


----------



## TryinFor1

Yeah.. idk. I hope that my dr doesnt stop giving me clomid because of it. IDK if I ovulate on my own.


----------



## Monalissa

35_Smiling said:


> Anniemacd: :hi::wave: Welcome to CLOMIDVILLE!!! sorry hun no I have never been on 25mg but 50mg and 100mg. if you had five follies that were the right size why was it abandoned :shrug: in the mean time good luck to you on this cycle! :dust:
> 
> Monalissa: :hi::wave: Welcome to CLOMIDVILLE!!! Good luck to you on this cycle :dust:

Just catching up in this thread and want to say thank you for the welcome! :)


----------



## Monalissa

My OBGYN would not prescribe clomid until DH had his SA. I was lucky, no arguments from him (not to say he was thrilled about it - more embarrassed than anything!). We had the appointment a few days after she told us he needed to go in. Thankfully, everything was great. 

I'm pretty sure AF is coming in the next day or two. I don't have much cramps yet but spotting started on Sunday and usually lasts 3-4 days. I'll be starting my first cycle of clomid in a few days. I wish I wasn't so nervous!

What is everyone doing to help boost CM? Pre-seed or Robitussin? We've been using a small amount of pre-seed for the last 2 months as it definitely seems to help make things more comfy. I'm going to take the pill at night to help with side effects. Any other tips?

For those of you taking it cd 3-7 when did you get a positive OPK?


----------



## RM_Wife

Hey ladies, how are things? I think there has been another positive sign over the last few days, I have had a metally/bloody taste in my mouth every morning up until about lunchtime. I was speaking to my friend about it and she told me she had that when she fell pregnant. So I am still trying to not get my hopes up too much but the signs are looking good for this cycle xx


----------



## cj72

RM_Wife - Fingers crossed for you sweetie! When are you testing? I'm CD8- Prob Monday before I Ovulate.


----------



## zimmy

Monalissa - I've been using a little bit of pre-seed, but I don't think I really needed it this cycle. Trying hard not to symptom-spot this month as I'm getting some side -effects to Clomid. When is everyone due for Af this cycle? I'm due Sunday but will test Saturday so I can go to a Christmas party and not worry about it :)


----------



## TryinFor1

Well, this cycle is only day two. I decided to take my clomid cd2-6 instead of 3-7 in hopes I ovulate a little sooner. SO, this cycle I expect AF to be due around December 17 but I am gonna try and hold out testing till the 22nd, which will be mine and DH 4 years since we started dating. :)


----------



## trying hard

Monalissa said:


> My OBGYN would not prescribe clomid until DH had his SA. I was lucky, no arguments from him (not to say he was thrilled about it - more embarrassed than anything!). We had the appointment a few days after she told us he needed to go in. Thankfully, everything was great.
> 
> I'm pretty sure AF is coming in the next day or two. I don't have much cramps yet but spotting started on Sunday and usually lasts 3-4 days. I'll be starting my first cycle of clomid in a few days. I wish I wasn't so nervous!
> 
> What is everyone doing to help boost CM? Pre-seed or Robitussin? We've been using a small amount of pre-seed for the last 2 months as it definitely seems to help make things more comfy. I'm going to take the pill at night to help with side effects. Any other tips?
> 
> For those of you taking it cd 3-7 when did you get a positive OPK?


I take evening primrose oil from day 1 untill ovulation and that does wonders for the CM...Give it a go, it doesn't cost too much and it really does help me :thumbup:


----------



## TryinFor1

Monalissa said:


> My OBGYN would not prescribe clomid until DH had his SA. I was lucky, no arguments from him (not to say he was thrilled about it - more embarrassed than anything!). We had the appointment a few days after she told us he needed to go in. Thankfully, everything was great.
> 
> I'm pretty sure AF is coming in the next day or two. I don't have much cramps yet but spotting started on Sunday and usually lasts 3-4 days. I'll be starting my first cycle of clomid in a few days. I wish I wasn't so nervous!
> 
> What is everyone doing to help boost CM? Pre-seed or Robitussin? We've been using a small amount of pre-seed for the last 2 months as it definitely seems to help make things more comfy. I'm going to take the pill at night to help with side effects. Any other tips?
> 
> For those of you taking it cd 3-7 when did you get a positive OPK?

I take fertilCM a up to ovulation, three times a day. And from my left side with a clomid 3-7, I get a positive OPK cd14 and from my right side, cd16.


----------



## PineappleRock

TryinFor1 said:


> Well, this cycle is only day two. I decided to take my clomid cd2-6 instead of 3-7 in hopes I ovulate a little sooner. SO, this cycle I expect AF to be due around December 17 but I am gonna try and hold out testing till the 22nd, which will be mine and DH 4 years since we started dating. :)

Ooh that would be awesome to get a BFP, and before Christmas too!! Praying for you this cycle!


----------



## phoenixrose

Hey ladies, I'm new to this forum and thought I'd introduce myself. I have been LTTTC for 2 years now. I'm about to start my second round of clomid on Friday. This clomid is a double edged sword...it gives me more hope then I've had in a long time but because of that home, when I get the BFN, I'm even more upset about it. Just trying to stay hopeful and have a positive attitude that I will get the best Christmas present ever.


----------



## zimmy

Hi phoenixrose! I totally understand how you feel about the hope, then the extreme down after the BFN! I actually had a dream last night that AF showed early and I was so upset - crying in my dream :( The other thing about Clomid is that it's given me so many little side-effects, that my brain is constantly saying "that's a pregnancy symptom!" or "that's definitely a sign AF is gonna show!" Have you experienced any side effects at all?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Does anyone know if there is anything you can do to improve egg quality naturally while taking Clomid? I'm wrapping up my first cycle of Clomid & my progesterone on CD21 was 6.5 (should have been at least a 15), my doctor says that either a) I haven't ovulated or b) my ovulation was a very very weak one.. I'm convinced it is the latter, but not sure what I can do to improve my egg quality?


----------



## ebony2010

Just popping my head in to say hi and welcome to all the new members. :hi:

I'm 5dpo on my 4th round of clomid. Not much hope but going through the motions iykwim.

Florida... are you going to try a higher dose of clomid for the next cycle? I thinkk there are supplements for egg quality but it sounds like maybe you needed a stronger ovulation if anything. xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

She told me I've got to try 50mg for the next 2 cycles, and then they'd consider upping the dosage after that. I read somewhere that stronger ovulation has something to do with your egg quality also?


----------



## ebony2010

FloridaGirl21 said:


> She told me I've got to try 50mg for the next 2 cycles, and then they'd consider upping the dosage after that. I read somewhere that stronger ovulation has something to do with your egg quality also?

I'm taking clomid for a stronger ovulation and to increase my 7dpo results and was told that it had a knock on effect from the start of your cycle. So it may give you a stronger ov and then you should have higher progesterone. I've also read that taking clomid CD5-9 helps with egg quality though which I'm trying this cycle as I usually take it CD2-6 which is to produce more follies. xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I think that's what I did wrong. took it CD2-6, it made me O 6 days earlier, but I think it screwed up my egg quality.. Going to try CD5-9 this cycle..

Thanks :)


----------



## ebony2010

FloridaGirl21 said:


> I think that's what I did wrong. took it CD2-6, it made me O 6 days earlier, but I think it screwed up my egg quality.. Going to try CD5-9 this cycle..
> 
> Thanks :)

I know its annoying that it delays ov a bit more but its worth a try. I did 3 cycles at CD2-6 with bfn's so though it was worth a try changing it around a bit. Good luck. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## zimmy

Question for you all:

Af is due Sunday, and usually lasts 3 days. I hope I don't get it, but if I do I'm meant to start my second Clomid cycle on day 2 (which would mean I would be taking the pills Nov 28, 29, 30, Dec 1 and 2). I am booked for a Carribbean trip leaving Dec 4 for 1 week. There is always a chance that AF is a bit earlier or later, which would change the pill days slightly.

My question is: would you go ahead with round 2 or skip a Clomid cycle? I'm really just worried about overstimulation, problems etc. and me being out of the country....

what do you think?


----------



## ebony2010

zimmy said:


> Question for you all:
> 
> Af is due Sunday, and usually lasts 3 days. I hope I don't get it, but if I do I'm meant to start my second Clomid cycle on day 2 (which would mean I would be taking the pills Nov 28, 29, 30, Dec 1 and 2). I am booked for a Carribbean trip leaving Dec 4 for 1 week. There is always a chance that AF is a bit earlier or later, which would change the pill days slightly.
> 
> My question is: would you go ahead with round 2 or skip a Clomid cycle? I'm really just worried about overstimulation, problems etc. and me being out of the country....
> 
> what do you think?

I'd take it but then I'd be worried not to just incase it was meant to be our month iykwim...xxx


----------



## t_anderson

Hello all,not for sure if Iam in the right place,but I need some suggestions on where to go from here! I have been diagnosed with PCOS for about 10 years now,and NEVER have a regular cycle. About 6 months ago my gyno prescriped me provera and clomid 50 mg and obviously did not work. Every month I would have to start with provera again and then do a higher dosage of clomid.Needless to say the last 3 months I have been on 150 mg. My gyno is referring me to a RE. Just curious what is the next steps that they will suggest for me,what tests should i expect to have done? Totally lost (and bummed). Any info would be greatly appreciated! :)


----------



## zimmy

Welcome t! I don't have any answers from you as I don't know much about PCOS, but just wanted to welcome you to the clomid group. I'm sure there are some girls on here with similar struggles :)


----------



## RM_Wife

cj72 said:


> RM_Wife - Fingers crossed for you sweetie! When are you testing? I'm CD8- Prob Monday before I Ovulate.

Thank you lovely. I can test on Sunday. I am CD30, and ovulated CD19 according to my OPK's, and last cycle was 34 days. No sign of AF, so hopefully it will be good news this cycle :)


----------



## PineappleRock

ebony, I did the exact opposite and got my BFP lol. I took it CD1-5 for more follicles to give me more chances. If that didn't work though, I was going to try 5-9 this cycle to get one good egg. FX it works for you and FG!


----------



## ebony2010

PineappleRock said:


> ebony, I did the exact opposite and got my BFP lol. I took it CD1-5 for more follicles to give me more chances. If that didn't work though, I was going to try 5-9 this cycle to get one good egg. FX it works for you and FG!

ooh thanks and congratulations btw. :thumbup: I think if this cycle is a failure l'll go back to the earlier days for more follies. Xxx


----------



## BabyForMe83

Congrats Pineapple!


----------



## phoenixrose

@zimmy: the only symptoms I've really noticed from clomid is the bad mood while I'm literally taking it. Then I have to take vaginal progesterone in the 2ww. The symptoms I had last month in the 2ww didn't seem that different, except I had 2 sets of cramps: one when I should've got AF naturally and one when I really got AF from stopping the vag progesterone


----------



## phoenixrose

I already made a separate thread of this but then realized this is probably the better place... Does anyone know from personal experience if I take clomid on days 5-9 instead of 3-7, will I ovulate later or does it make no difference?

I actually hope it's later. I'm out of pocket and they wanted to put me on clomid cd3-7 and ultrasound me for egg maturity on cd12 on a friday which would have been only 5 days after the last pill, where as last cycle (round 1) the u/s was on cd14 which was 7 days after finishing the last pill and the egg was good and they gave me the trigger shot the next day. So the doc ok'd me to start on cd5 and come in on cd15 which is a Monday. But then after leaving I realized I didn't ask if that would actually make me O later.


----------



## jokima

Hi everyone, im new to this site and also started clomid today cd2-6 50mg.
I have one little girl who i concieved naturally.
After she was born i had implanon inserted....then removed 2yrs later.
Been ttc since, i have learned that implanon puts your ovaries to sleep to stop you from releasing eggs to prevent pregnancy, so a good thing if you dont want to get pregnant!
But ive also learnt that it is impossible to know when your ovaries will wake up after removal. Doc says 24hrs....but obviously not!!:nope:
Anyway i had day 3 blood taken and all is normal:happydance:
But day 21 was evident that im not ovulating so now im taking clomid!
THANKYOU VERY MUCH IMPLANON:devil:


----------



## winston83

t_anderson said:


> Hello all,not for sure if Iam in the right place,but I need some suggestions on where to go from here! I have been diagnosed with PCOS for about 10 years now,and NEVER have a regular cycle. About 6 months ago my gyno prescriped me provera and clomid 50 mg and obviously did not work. Every month I would have to start with provera again and then do a higher dosage of clomid.Needless to say the last 3 months I have been on 150 mg. My gyno is referring me to a RE. Just curious what is the next steps that they will suggest for me,what tests should i expect to have done? Totally lost (and bummed). Any info would be greatly appreciated! :)

With taking the clomid does it get you to ov and you haven't got pg or are you not ov at all even with the clomid at a high dose ??


----------



## Asryellah

Have you ladies noticed that clomid lenghthens your cycle? 
I'm dpo16 now with last BFN done dpo14. Totally feeling af coming so haven't tested anymore. Hopefully this doesnt totally screw up my cycle..if af is not here tomorrow I'll get u/s for next week to see if clomid has thinned my lining so bad that theres nothing to leak out. 

Babydust to you all :)


----------



## zimmy

Resisted the urge this morning to poas....I'm CD26 today, and I know last time i got a BFP it wasn't until CD29. If AF isn't here tomorrow I think I'll use a cheapie test ;)

Anyway, I thought I'd just take a moment to jot down all the side-effects/symptoms/feelings I've had this month (my first cycle of Clomid) so I have something to compare to next month if AF shows. I know it can be different for everyone, so feel free to just ignore my ramblings :)

CD 2 - 6 (taking the pills) = slight headache
CD 13 - 15 = tummy upset, diarrhea, moderate cramping
CD 15 - 22 = slight nausea, hunger
CD 20 - 22? = tummy slightly upset again, diarrhea
CD 22 - 26 = mild, slight crampy/heavy uterus feeling
CD 15 - 26+ = bloating, sensitive nipples


----------



## anniemacd

On my second round of clomid... and it hasn't worked this month either:nope: im feeling very down today. Anyone got any positive stories to cheer me up? How long on clomid does it usually take to conceive? I did ovulate this month. Is there anything else I can do to increase my chances?
:wacko:


----------



## cj72

Anniemacd- don't feel badly. I'm on my 6th round and I'm 39- which I think has more to do with it than the clomid. I also had my tubes tied 10 years ago and untied 7 months ago. Sometimes it takes a while- I also hear of people going through clomid 6 rounds, then going unmedicated just to get pregnant then! Have you had an HSG to determine if your tubes are open? My sister had her appendix removed as a teenager and that sctually scarred her tubes. She had an HSG to find out if they were open, once they put the fluid in, it cleared the obstruction and she was pregnant within 2 months. I had it myself 2 months ago. This is my 3rd mo TTC after the HSG, so cross your fingers for me. Oh- I also take B6 to extend my luteal phase and evening primrose oil to help with my lining. You take EVP from CD1 until Ovulation. The B6 is the whole cycle. I also bought preseed and soft cups. 

Asryellah- My first 2 clomid rounds made my period a bit later, but only by a day or two. Now I'm ovulating on CD14 and about 12-13 days later AF shows. This is my lasy round- I'm worried about a thin lining as I have a 3 day light period on clomid until my last period which was (tmi alert) very heavy and clotty, lasting 4 days. I'm not worried it's thinning my lining anymore.


----------



## RM_Wife

Hey ladies, I decided to test this morning (13DPO) and it came back negative. I am hoping that I have just tested too early as I should have been testing in the morning. I have decided to leave it a few days and then test again. CD33 at the moment, had a 34 day cycle last month, so lets see what happens! 

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend :)


----------



## TryinFor1

Last clomid pill. Hopefully changing up the days and the "third time's a charm" will help!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Just got my smiley face on digi. I'm so happy, I was getting worried the clomid wasn't going to work this time. FXed we've caught that eggy :) It's funny because the Ov pains seemed to have come on strong now I've just got the smiley!


----------



## Helena_

hello ladies!

I took clomid 50mg and did not O :( so now onto clomid 100mg plus metformin 500mg! Just finished my last provera pill 2 days ago so should get my period any day now. really hoping I actually O this time. I wasn't monitored my first cycle but this cycle I requested that I get cd 21 bloodwork so I'll be getting that.


----------



## Asryellah

Thanks CJ for answering :) 
My dpo18 did turn into cd1, and I think I will start 5th cycle of clomid now. And will call my gyn and ask should I be worried about my lining and get a u/s. I never had period heavy, usually just 3 days but now for these last two its just been (sorry tmi) "old blood" and spotting.
I think I'm gonna go and ge me some Royal Jelly :)


----------



## cj72

Asryellah- Fx'd this is your month!
Princess, RM_Wife, and Helena_Lynn- Girls, hang in there and don't lose hope! I either O'd last night or will today. Just lots of pressure today. BTW-this month was my only clotty, heavy period out of 5 on clomid. The other ones were barely there. Seems to be a trend on clomid. Maybe we will all get our Christmas BFP's if we're lucky!!


----------



## anniemacd

cj72 said:


> Anniemacd- don't feel badly. I'm on my 6th round and I'm 39- which I think has more to do with it than the clomid. I also had my tubes tied 10 years ago and untied 7 months ago. Sometimes it takes a while- I also hear of people going through clomid 6 rounds, then going unmedicated just to get pregnant then! Have you had an HSG to determine if your tubes are open? My sister had her appendix removed as a teenager and that sctually scarred her tubes. She had an HSG to find out if they were open, once they put the fluid in, it cleared the obstruction and she was pregnant within 2 months. I had it myself 2 months ago. This is my 3rd mo TTC after the HSG, so cross your fingers for me. Oh- I also take B6 to extend my luteal phase and evening primrose oil to help with my lining. You take EVP from CD1 until Ovulation. The B6 is the whole cycle. I also bought preseed and soft cups.
> 
> Asryellah- My first 2 clomid rounds made my period a bit later, but only by a day or two. Now I'm ovulating on CD14 and about 12-13 days later AF shows. This is my lasy round- I'm worried about a thin lining as I have a 3 day light period on clomid until my last period which was (tmi alert) very heavy and clotty, lasting 4 days. I'm not worried it's thinning my lining anymore.

Thanks for replying :flower: Im not feeling as down now. Yes my tubes are fine so hopefully we'll get a BFP sooner rather than later!! 

Thanks Ill try the remedies to help..


----------



## TryinFor1

Does anyone else take their clomid cd2-6?


----------



## zimmy

I take mine 2 - 6. Waiting here for CD 1 again.....AF seems to be a little shy this month. I'm on CD29 of a (usually) 26-28 day cycle...


----------



## TryinFor1

What day did you ovulate Zimmy?


----------



## zimmy

I wasn't tracking this month...but according to CM and OV pain it was CD14....


----------



## TryinFor1

Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

Hello ladies!! 

well i have not been ltttc but i am taking clomid for the first time and will be doing iui. i need some advise/knowledge! 

so i have 26-27 day cycle and when af comes around she stays heavy for 6 days....

well i took clomid cd3-7 and had af turned very light and left early should i be worried? is this a sign that my lining is bad?

then my Dr has me schedualed for an US wednesday that would be cd 11 for me he will do the HCG trigger that day and i will be back the following day for IUI cd12...does the timing seem too soon? 

i have also been drinking 2 cups a day of raspberry leaf tea because i read it helps your lining...anyone know if there is truth to this good or bad?


----------



## trying hard

hey there ladies 
I had my day 12 bloods done yesterday and my estradiol levels were 691 so definitely pleased with that one. My temp dipped a bit this morning so expecting O in the next day or two which is slightly early for me ... Before clomid I was Oing on day 15 or 16 of a 26 day cycle (hoping B6 at 100mg will fix that) so lots of BDing for us over the next few days, I can feel my overys are ready to burst.

Trying 4 1 i am also days 2-6 at 50 mg


----------



## zimmy

Sale on at early pregnancy tests.com, I just ordered a combo pack 25 OV tests and 10 PG tests on sale for $24.95, plus free shipping to Canada and US. Use code candycane to get an extra 10% off. Next month I will be armed and ready!! LOL


----------



## winston83

I normally take mine 2-6 but went 3-7 this mnth not sure if it will make a difference I reckon today might just be ov day not using opks or temping just can feel it in my body have bd every other day since cd 8 and will do every day for next 3 days then day off then 1 more time then keep my fingers crossed we got the timing right lol 
Who is next for testing x


----------



## ttcreed

OK so this is my second round of clomid. I had my af on November 10th, started Ovulation on november 23. We started the BD on november 23 when my Ov kit said i spiked from one to two, did BD every day (I know its bad). Last Bd was on november 26, my o calender said i was most fertile that day. Today, which is 2 days past ov, i started having nausea, and cramps in my ovary/stomach area. What and why is this happening, this is the first time it has happened. oh yeah and my CM went from egg whites to almost nothing in the last three days. Help??? Anna


----------



## Asryellah

Anna, I always have nausea and cramping while ovulating. Maybe you're o-ing now? :)
The ovulation strips I use say that when you get positive result ovulation happens 12-36 hours from that.

Mrs rodrigues I wouldn't worry about your lining since this is your first clomid and period tend to stop after you take your first pill. And your getting an u/s soon so youl gyn will tell you how your lining looks. Good luck with your iui :)


----------



## ttcreed

Asryellah, 
Thanks so much for the fast response. I have read all of the posts and articles on this, but the thing is I have never had these cramps and nausea after ovulation. My OPK hasnt had me pee on a stick (Tmi) for two days, hopefully will know tomorrow. Our last BD was yesterday early morning. Baby dust needs to come our way lol Anna


----------



## RM_Wife

cj72 said:


> Asryellah- Fx'd this is your month!
> Princess, RM_Wife, and Helena_Lynn- Girls, hang in there and don't lose hope! I either O'd last night or will today. Just lots of pressure today. BTW-this month was my only clotty, heavy period out of 5 on clomid. The other ones were barely there. Seems to be a trend on clomid. Maybe we will all get our Christmas BFP's if we're lucky!!

I had my AF arrive yesterday, I tested Saturday and Yesterday and got 2 negative's, so was kind of glad when AF turned up as that means that I wasn't waiting around for long and I can now just get straight on with round 3 of Clomid! 

Fingers crossed this is our month to get a BFP! 

Hope everyone is doing well and someone has some good news to share!


----------



## zimmy

Hmmm....still waiting for AF here. On CD30 of a usually 26-28 day cycle. Feel like crap too :(


----------



## cj72

mrs.rodrigues said:


> Hello ladies!!
> 
> well i have not been ltttc but i am taking clomid for the first time and will be doing iui. i need some advise/knowledge!
> 
> so i have 26-27 day cycle and when af comes around she stays heavy for 6 days....
> 
> well i took clomid cd3-7 and had af turned very light and left early should i be worried? is this a sign that my lining is bad?
> 
> then my Dr has me schedualed for an US wednesday that would be cd 11 for me he will do the HCG trigger that day and i will be back the following day for IUI cd12...does the timing seem too soon?
> 
> i have also been drinking 2 cups a day of raspberry leaf tea because i read it helps your lining...anyone know if there is truth to this good or bad?


Mine was the same way with a normal period, then extremely light on my first 4 months of clomid. The 5th round was a terribly bad, clotty period. You're doing the right thing with the raspberry tea- but don't take it after the trigger shot. Take 100 mg B6 every day and take evening primrose oil up until the trigger shot. All of this will help with your lining. Don't take any hot baths or showers close to O time or after until AF hits. Good luck to you two!!!


----------



## cj72

ttcreed said:


> OK so this is my second round of clomid. I had my af on November 10th, started Ovulation on november 23. We started the BD on november 23 when my Ov kit said i spiked from one to two, did BD every day (I know its bad). Last Bd was on november 26, my o calender said i was most fertile that day. Today, which is 2 days past ov, i started having nausea, and cramps in my ovary/stomach area. What and why is this happening, this is the first time it has happened. oh yeah and my CM went from egg whites to almost nothing in the last three days. Help??? Anna

OMG!!! Me too! This morning I rolled over in bed and had pain in my right ovary!! I felt nauseous for almost 2 hours. I've been on clomid for 6 rounds now and am 2 DPO...I wonder if it's overstimulation? And I didn't have ANY EWCM at all this round. I always get a few days to a week of it!


----------



## cj72

RM_Wife said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Asryellah- Fx'd this is your month!
> Princess, RM_Wife, and Helena_Lynn- Girls, hang in there and don't lose hope! I either O'd last night or will today. Just lots of pressure today. BTW-this month was my only clotty, heavy period out of 5 on clomid. The other ones were barely there. Seems to be a trend on clomid. Maybe we will all get our Christmas BFP's if we're lucky!!
> 
> I had my AF arrive yesterday, I tested Saturday and Yesterday and got 2 negative's, so was kind of glad when AF turned up as that means that I wasn't waiting around for long and I can now just get straight on with round 3 of Clomid!
> 
> Fingers crossed this is our month to get a BFP!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and someone has some good news to share!Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about AF showing. I totally agree though- if AF's coming, don't make me wait, just show! I do hope this is our month!!!


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

cj72 said:


> mrs.rodrigues said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!
> 
> well i have not been ltttc but i am taking clomid for the first time and will be doing iui. i need some advise/knowledge!
> 
> so i have 26-27 day cycle and when af comes around she stays heavy for 6 days....
> 
> well i took clomid cd3-7 and had af turned very light and left early should i be worried? is this a sign that my lining is bad?
> 
> then my Dr has me schedualed for an US wednesday that would be cd 11 for me he will do the HCG trigger that day and i will be back the following day for IUI cd12...does the timing seem too soon?
> 
> i have also been drinking 2 cups a day of raspberry leaf tea because i read it helps your lining...anyone know if there is truth to this good or bad?
> 
> 
> Mine was the same way with a normal period, then extremely light on my first 4 months of clomid. The 5th round was a terribly bad, clotty period. You're doing the right thing with the raspberry tea- but don't take it after the trigger shot. Take 100 mg B6 every day and take evening primrose oil up until the trigger shot. All of this will help with your lining. Don't take any hot baths or showers close to O time or after until AF hits. Good luck to you two!!!Click to expand...

Thank you so much! i have been taking the b6 for about two monthes now (i started with vitamins early in hopesid "prep" my body) evening primrose im a bit late on to do now seeig as my trigger is tommorow but if the outcome isnt what i hope for i will do that as well. 

you have been a great help and good luck to you as well


----------



## RM_Wife

cj72 said:


> RM_Wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Asryellah- Fx'd this is your month!
> Princess, RM_Wife, and Helena_Lynn- Girls, hang in there and don't lose hope! I either O'd last night or will today. Just lots of pressure today. BTW-this month was my only clotty, heavy period out of 5 on clomid. The other ones were barely there. Seems to be a trend on clomid. Maybe we will all get our Christmas BFP's if we're lucky!!
> 
> I had my AF arrive yesterday, I tested Saturday and Yesterday and got 2 negative's, so was kind of glad when AF turned up as that means that I wasn't waiting around for long and I can now just get straight on with round 3 of Clomid!
> 
> Fingers crossed this is our month to get a BFP!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and someone has some good news to share!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear about AF showing. I totally agree though- if AF's coming, don't make me wait, just show! I do hope this is our month!!!Click to expand...


Defo, feeling positive again this cycle as hubby will be around when I am due to ovulate which is a good thing! 

I have my fingers crossed for everyone :)


----------



## trying hard

So just wondering if you guys feel the folicals growing when close to O? My left overy is massive... I can't feel anythig on my right side but if i lie down i can feel the left one is HUGE. So good sign or bad? Its not sore or anything but I've never felt it before when not on clomid


----------



## ttcreed

trying hard said:


> So just wondering if you guys feel the folicals growing when close to O? My left overy is massive... I can't feel anythig on my right side but if i lie down i can feel the left one is HUGE. So good sign or bad? Its not sore or anything but I've never felt it before when not on clomid

I feel like my ovaries are going to burst a few days before ovulation, its a very "heavy" feeling and sometimes can be a little painful. It goes away after the fourth or fifth day of ovulation on opk. Hope this helps, baby dust to you!:dust:


----------



## trying hard

have you taken a test Zimmy? This may be your month?:thumbup:


----------



## trying hard

I can feel a physical bump when i press on my stomach a few centimetres big, only on the one side...is this what you mean?


----------



## ttcreed

trying hard said:


> I can feel a physical bump when i press on my stomach a few centimetres big, only on the one side...is this what you mean?

I have never felt that, have you called your Dr? you might be getting overstimulated. I notice all of the weird symptoms so much more now. Good luck! hope you feel better.


----------



## zimmy

Ive taken 2, one on Sat and one Yesterday...bfn's. Weird!


----------



## winston83

Where are you murphyemma and caznbob I'm missing you both x


----------



## trying hard

ttcreed said:


> trying hard said:
> 
> 
> I can feel a physical bump when i press on my stomach a few centimetres big, only on the one side...is this what you mean?
> 
> I have never felt that, have you called your Dr? you might be getting overstimulated. I notice all of the weird symptoms so much more now. Good luck! hope you feel better.Click to expand...

my day 12 e2s were 691 so not overstimulated. just strange to feel it all happening down there


----------



## anniemacd

RM_Wife said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RM_Wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Asryellah- Fx'd this is your month!
> Princess, RM_Wife, and Helena_Lynn- Girls, hang in there and don't lose hope! I either O'd last night or will today. Just lots of pressure today. BTW-this month was my only clotty, heavy period out of 5 on clomid. The other ones were barely there. Seems to be a trend on clomid. Maybe we will all get our Christmas BFP's if we're lucky!!
> 
> I had my AF arrive yesterday, I tested Saturday and Yesterday and got 2 negative's, so was kind of glad when AF turned up as that means that I wasn't waiting around for long and I can now just get straight on with round 3 of Clomid!
> 
> Fingers crossed this is our month to get a BFP!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and someone has some good news to share!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear about AF showing. I totally agree though- if AF's coming, don't make me wait, just show! I do hope this is our month!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Defo, feeling positive again this cycle as hubby will be around when I am due to ovulate which is a good thing!
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for everyone :)Click to expand...

Good Luck! My AF showed itself yesterday but Ive just started my third round today so good luck for both of us!!


----------



## anniemacd

Hi everyone... My AF this month has been a bit clotty but light after one day(my 2nd round of Clomid) does this mean my lining is thin. When i had my ultrasound my lining was only 4.5 which isn't an ideal thickness for implantation Can i do anything to help with the lining? Also would anyone recommend preseed? :wacko:


----------



## cj72

anniemacd said:


> Hi everyone... My AF this month has been a bit clotty but light after one day(my 2nd round of Clomid) does this mean my lining is thin. When i had my ultrasound my lining was only 4.5 which isn't an ideal thickness for implantation Can i do anything to help with the lining? Also would anyone recommend preseed? :wacko:

Preseed and soft cups! I don't know if it means it's too thin- I've had the same problem until last AF. What's your lining supposed to be?:hugs:


----------



## anniemacd

cj72 said:


> anniemacd said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone... My AF this month has been a bit clotty but light after one day(my 2nd round of Clomid) does this mean my lining is thin. When i had my ultrasound my lining was only 4.5 which isn't an ideal thickness for implantation Can i do anything to help with the lining? Also would anyone recommend preseed? :wacko:
> 
> Preseed and soft cups! I don't know if it means it's too thin- I've had the same problem until last AF. What's your lining supposed to be?:hugs:Click to expand...


I think my lining is supposed to be above 6mm. 

I was asking about preseed not as a solution to my problem but as a helping hand when I ov next month!! Have you ever used it?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey ladies :hi:

Last month I had a really really light period, which isn't normal for me, so I put it down to the Clomid, but this cycle, I've had a ridiculously heavy period (TMI alert).... w/ tons of clotting, so now I'm not sure which AF to put down to the Clomid.. Anyone else experience something similar?


----------



## BritBrit

im starting my second round of clomid soon cant wait:thumbup:


----------



## zimmy

Still waiting for AF here....absolutely driving me crazy because I am never late! Last night started goodling everything that could be wrong with me - cysts, menopause, etc. LOL Why do I do that to myself? Anyway, just a little worried because I'm going to Caribbean on Sunday for a week. Was expecting either to have gotten my BFP, or have finished my 2nd round of tablets before going, but I guess that's not going to be the case. DH wants me to just wait it out, take one more Hcg test before leaving, and bring a box of tampons. Do you think I should ring the doctor?


----------



## ttcreed

trying hard said:


> ttcreed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying hard said:
> 
> 
> I can feel a physical bump when i press on my stomach a few centimetres big, only on the one side...is this what you mean?
> 
> I have never felt that, have you called your Dr? you might be getting overstimulated. I notice all of the weird symptoms so much more now. Good luck! hope you feel better.Click to expand...
> 
> my day 12 e2s were 691 so not overstimulated. just strange to feel it all happening down thereClick to expand...

Yeah that is weird, i would still call the dr. I have had a lot of pressure but have never felt a bump. good luck!


----------



## wishfull23

Starting my second round of clomid today along w/ Glumetza! First round was great, did the 21 day Progesterone test and ovulated at a 27.8! Hoping this round could be my last! Good luck to all! :hugs:


----------



## norahbattie

Hello ladies,
I start my first round of clomid tomorrow and I was wondering if anyone has had a success story with the first round, I am afraid I don't if I can get through 2329 pages of this group to find out :)
I am not holding out much hope but writing to Santa anyway
x


----------



## Monalissa

Hi ladies, I have't been on since starting clomid on Friday (cd 3-7, 50 mgs). Last night was my last dose. Thank you for the feedback on how to increase CM. So far, I seem like I have more than usual. Isn't that weird? Usually, I am on the dryer side and have been using preseed for the past couple of months. 

I've had some hot flashes, headaches and feeling lightheaded, which was the worst!!, but for the most part it really was tolerable. I thought it was going to be even worse. I'll probably start OPK testing on Friday. 

Lots of :dust: to all!


----------



## ttcreed

Monalissa said:


> Hi ladies, I have't been on since starting clomid on Friday (cd 3-7, 50 mgs). Last night was my last dose. Thank you for the feedback on how to increase CM. So far, I seem like I have more than usual. Isn't that weird? Usually, I am on the dryer side and have been using preseed for the past couple of months.
> 
> I've had some hot flashes, headaches and feeling lightheaded, which was the worst!!, but for the most part it really was tolerable. I thought it was going to be even worse. I'll probably start OPK testing on Friday.
> 
> Lots of :dust: to all!

Hi, I had all of those symptoms plus i was really really moody. Good luck to you and lots of :dust: to all of you!


----------



## Monalissa

ttcreed said:


> Monalissa said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I have't been on since starting clomid on Friday (cd 3-7, 50 mgs). Last night was my last dose. Thank you for the feedback on how to increase CM. So far, I seem like I have more than usual. Isn't that weird? Usually, I am on the dryer side and have been using preseed for the past couple of months.
> 
> I've had some hot flashes, headaches and feeling lightheaded, which was the worst!!, but for the most part it really was tolerable. I thought it was going to be even worse. I'll probably start OPK testing on Friday.
> 
> Lots of :dust: to all!
> 
> Hi, I had all of those symptoms plus i was really really moody. Good luck to you and lots of :dust: to all of you!Click to expand...

Oh, yes...moody too. LOL But I have some other stuff going on right now that's also making me kind of cranky. There was one other kind of odd side effect, if you can even call it that. I had really weird, vivid dreams. 

When did you finish your cycle?


----------



## ttcreed

Monalissa said:


> ttcreed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monalissa said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I have't been on since starting clomid on Friday (cd 3-7, 50 mgs). Last night was my last dose. Thank you for the feedback on how to increase CM. So far, I seem like I have more than usual. Isn't that weird? Usually, I am on the dryer side and have been using preseed for the past couple of months.
> 
> I've had some hot flashes, headaches and feeling lightheaded, which was the worst!!, but for the most part it really was tolerable. I thought it was going to be even worse. I'll probably start OPK testing on Friday.
> 
> Lots of :dust: to all!
> 
> Hi, I had all of those symptoms plus i was really really moody. Good luck to you and lots of :dust: to all of you!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, yes...moody too. LOL But I have some other stuff going on right now that's also making me kind of cranky. There was one other kind of odd side effect, if you can even call it that. I had really weird, vivid dreams.
> 
> When did you finish your cycle?Click to expand...

I started AF on November 10, started clomid on November 15, ovulated on november 23 through the 27th give or take a few days. My OPK is still showing at a 2 out of 3. I was so moody my husband would just ignore me and go to bed. I was PSYCHO!!!! Baby dust to you!


----------



## cj72

anniemacd said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anniemacd said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone... My AF this month has been a bit clotty but light after one day(my 2nd round of Clomid) does this mean my lining is thin. When i had my ultrasound my lining was only 4.5 which isn't an ideal thickness for implantation Can i do anything to help with the lining? Also would anyone recommend preseed? :wacko:
> 
> Preseed and soft cups! I don't know if it means it's too thin- I've had the same problem until last AF. What's your lining supposed to be?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think my lining is supposed to be above 6mm.
> 
> I was asking about preseed not as a solution to my problem but as a helping hand when I ov next month!! Have you ever used it?Click to expand...

I use it every month. I'm older and don't get very much ewcm. I'm 39. It works from what I hear. Just sucks that when I was 26 and 28 I got pregnant the first time I tried. Now it's been 8 cycles after getting my tubes untied and I have a 60% chance of getting pregnant.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

hi everyone :xmas3: I was prescribed clomid 100mg April-July with no successother than ovulation-given by my obgyn. My FS put me back on clomid this month 100mg 3-9, plus i'm having a hysterogram to check the exact location of my fibroid to see if it is in the way of implantation. I just wanted to say hello and ask if anyone takes fertilaid with clomid? i wasn't sure if that would mess up the clomid?

Nevermind!! i found this on their website 

Should I take FertilAid if I am using fertility drugs like clomid?
The potent herbal/nutritional components of FertilAid (standardized extracts of vitex/chasteberry, red clover blossom, siberian ginseng, and gingko biloba ) have been carefully selected for their individual roles in promoting reproductive health and supporting hormonal balance. At recommended dosages, no adverse reactions with other food or drugs are known, though there are possible exceptions in the case of fertility drugs like Clomid. Do not take FertilAid if you are using clomid or other fertility drugs.


----------



## ttcreed

probably a weird question, but has anyone ever gotten a yellow snot like cm? I know I do not have an infect (tmi) but its just weird started earlier today and have noticed it a few times after using the restroom. Any ideas or suggestions would be good. im 4 dpo. Thanks.


----------



## leannecarlo

Hi all i am new to all this,i am on my 4 round of clomid and i am having my periods ok, some month a week later but a lot better then they was,I had scans on my first round of clomid 50mg and ovulated but my polit turned into a cyst but my egg came out before the cyst happened, so i am worried now that i wont get pregnant of clomid because they are just turning into cysts can any one help .


----------



## phoenixrose

ttcreed said:


> probably a weird question, but has anyone ever gotten a yellow snot like cm? I know I do not have an infect (tmi) but its just weird started earlier today and have noticed it a few times after using the restroom. Any ideas or suggestions would be good. im 4 dpo. Thanks.

That usually happens to me when I'm starting to transition to EWCM, between sticky and starting to get stretchy, up to about a week before O.


----------



## TryinFor1

ttcreed said:


> probably a weird question, but has anyone ever gotten a yellow snot like cm? I know I do not have an infect (tmi) but its just weird started earlier today and have noticed it a few times after using the restroom. Any ideas or suggestions would be good. im 4 dpo. Thanks.


If you have already ovulated, then the progesterone creating the corpus...luteum....or whatever the second word is, creates yellow tinted cm. :)


----------



## ttcreed

So I am using a clear blue easy fertility kit, since day 12 i have been hitting a two, no other spike but it only has you pee on a stick every other day sometimes. (Im on day 21 by the way, im 4-6 dpo) Could we have missed the high spike? I know I ovulated because of how i felt but its just weird that i didnt get a high spike. Thanks Anna


----------



## 35_Smiling

hi ladies i just want to up date you all on my very very slow progress...
I am having very slow rising hcg and progesterone. Here's my stats:
(Oct.22/11) CD15 I did the IUI. 
(Oct.23/11) CD16 (I temped, used opks and logged every morning). 
(Oct.25/11) CD18 started 200mg Cyclogest Progesterone 
(Nov.1/11) CD 5/dpo9 used 10milu pregnancy test w/first morning urine - saw very very light line for a positive test.
(Nov.2/11) CD 26/dpo10 hcg was 6.43  started the Tinzaparine today. I now take them along with Progesterone, baby aspirins and prenatal at 7:30am every morning.
(Nov.4/11) CD 28/dpo12 hcg was 18.60
(Nov.10/11) CD 34/dpo18 NO PERIOD CAME ON hcg was 206.69
(Nov.17/11) FS wanted me to have a D&C done; I said no of causeI want to wait it out.
(Nov.17/11) CD 41/dpo25 hcg was 423.79 and Progesterone was 10.4. 
(Nov.24/11) CD 48/dpo32 hcg was 1112.20 and Progesterone was 15.3
(Nov.30/11) Ultrasound done showed me as 5 wks and Baby Simo is in the right place. My next scan is Dec.14. I should be 7 wks as per my last scan. Fingers cross.
(Dec.2/11) CD 55/dpo39 hcg was 1402.20 and Progesterone was 15.3

So now you see my worrieseach week (7days equals 168hours) my levels do not double not even a pinch. I am hanging on to the 20% change that Baby Simo will pull throughalthough I just want to give up at times.


----------



## cj72

Aw, 35! Don't give up! Hang in there, the baby has! If the numbers fall, then make a decision, if not, there's hope. I'm praying for you sweetie!!!


----------



## ttcreed

35_Smiling said:


> hi ladies i just want to up date you all on my very very slow progress...
> I am having very slow rising hcg and progesterone. Here's my stats:
> (Oct.22/11) CD15 I did the IUI.
> (Oct.23/11) CD16 (I temped, used opks and logged every morning).
> (Oct.25/11) CD18 started 200mg Cyclogest Progesterone
> (Nov.1/11) CD 5/dpo9 used 10milu pregnancy test w/first morning urine - saw very very light line for a positive test.
> (Nov.2/11) CD 26/dpo10 hcg was 6.43  started the Tinzaparine today. I now take them along with Progesterone, baby aspirins and prenatal at 7:30am every morning.
> (Nov.4/11) CD 28/dpo12 hcg was 18.60
> (Nov.10/11) CD 34/dpo18 NO PERIOD CAME ON hcg was 206.69
> (Nov.17/11) FS wanted me to have a D&C done; I said no of causeI want to wait it out.
> (Nov.17/11) CD 41/dpo25 hcg was 423.79 and Progesterone was 10.4.
> (Nov.24/11) CD 48/dpo32 hcg was 1112.20 and Progesterone was 15.3
> (Nov.30/11) Ultrasound done showed me as 5 wks and Baby Simo is in the right place. My next scan is Dec.14. I should be 7 wks as per my last scan. Fingers cross.
> (Dec.2/11) CD 55/dpo39 hcg was 1402.20 and Progesterone was 15.3
> 
> So now you see my worrieseach week (7days equals 168hours) my levels do not double not even a pinch. I am hanging on to the 20% change that Baby Simo will pull throughalthough I just want to give up at times.

Dont give up! Prayers coming your way!!!! Anna


----------



## 35_Smiling

cj72 said:


> Aw, 35! Don't give up! Hang in there, the baby has! If the numbers fall, then make a decision, if not, there's hope. I'm praying for you sweetie!!!

 Thanks cj72...i am at my wits ends here but you have a point...the numbers are rising just slow so i will weigh it out.:coffee:


----------



## Asryellah

Oh my, I'm praying for you 35 :hug: hopefully everything will turn out fine. What does your doctor say about it?

I had u/s today to check my lining as my period were just old blood and was worried about it. I'm cd7 now an there was a big follie already 13mm and lining was 4mm. So not too bad, I'm going to check it out again on cd13.
But prob this will be my last clomid cycle. And after that try few natural cycles. I really do need to get my dh to go to have a spermtest....
Oh please let us all have the best christmaspresents ever a BFP!!!

:xmas6::dust:


----------



## Euronova

35_ praying for you, there is a lady in the June thread, and she had a hematoma and they really thought that was it, she was miscarrying, they nearly wanted her to have a D&C too but in the end she waiting and the hematoma is resorbing and little bean is doing great.
I think it is definitely positive that they are slowing increasing, at least it's not getting worse!


----------



## caz & bob

aw 35 thats brill hun congrats hope i am next to get mine this month x x x


----------



## lisacantwait

Hello wonderful ladies

First month on clomid. Day 3 last month before clomid my progesterone was 6. Now day 21 it was 18.6 which doc said is great. MY question is, will my progesterone keep going up on my second round og 50mg of clomid next cycle. I forgot to ask doc.I am 35. Good luck ladies


----------



## 35_Smiling

ttcreed said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies i just want to up date you all on my very very slow progress...
> I am having very slow rising hcg and progesterone. Here's my stats:
> (Oct.22/11) CD15 I did the IUI.
> (Oct.23/11) CD16 (I temped, used opks and logged every morning).
> (Oct.25/11) CD18 started 200mg Cyclogest Progesterone
> (Nov.1/11) CD 5/dpo9 used 10milu pregnancy test w/first morning urine - saw very very light line for a positive test.
> (Nov.2/11) CD 26/dpo10 hcg was 6.43  started the Tinzaparine today. I now take them along with Progesterone, baby aspirins and prenatal at 7:30am every morning.
> (Nov.4/11) CD 28/dpo12 hcg was 18.60
> (Nov.10/11) CD 34/dpo18 NO PERIOD CAME ON hcg was 206.69
> (Nov.17/11) FS wanted me to have a D&C done; I said no of causeI want to wait it out.
> (Nov.17/11) CD 41/dpo25 hcg was 423.79 and Progesterone was 10.4.
> (Nov.24/11) CD 48/dpo32 hcg was 1112.20 and Progesterone was 15.3
> (Nov.30/11) Ultrasound done showed me as 5 wks and Baby Simo is in the right place. My next scan is Dec.14. I should be 7 wks as per my last scan. Fingers cross.
> (Dec.2/11) CD 55/dpo39 hcg was 1402.20 and Progesterone was 15.3
> 
> So now you see my worrieseach week (7days equals 168hours) my levels do not double not even a pinch. I am hanging on to the 20% change that Baby Simo will pull throughalthough I just want to give up at times.
> 
> Dont give up! Prayers coming your way!!!! AnnaClick to expand...

Thank you hun! :hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Asryellah said:


> Oh my, I'm praying for you 35 :hug: hopefully everything will turn out fine. What does your doctor say about it?
> 
> I had u/s today to check my lining as my period were just old blood and was worried about it. I'm cd7 now an there was a big follie already 13mm and lining was 4mm. So not too bad, I'm going to check it out again on cd13.
> But prob this will be my last clomid cycle. And after that try few natural cycles. I really do need to get my dh to go to have a spermtest....
> Oh please let us all have the best christmaspresents ever a BFP!!!
> 
> :xmas6::dust:

he wants me to get the D&C done but I just can't give up so soon although its on the back of my mind.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Euronova said:


> 35_ praying for you, there is a lady in the June thread, and she had a hematoma and they really thought that was it, she was miscarrying, they nearly wanted her to have a D&C too but in the end she waiting and the hematoma is resorbing and little bean is doing great.
> I think it is definitely positive that they are slowing increasing, at least it's not getting worse!

 Thank you and your right they are going up just very slow but i will hold on until the end.


----------



## 35_Smiling

caz & bob said:


> aw 35 thats brill hun congrats hope i am next to get mine this month x x x

 Thanks hun Good luck!


----------



## 35_Smiling

lisacantwait said:


> Hello wonderful ladies
> 
> First month on clomid. Day 3 last month before clomid my progesterone was 6. Now day 21 it was 18.6 which doc said is great. MY question is, will my progesterone keep going up on my second round og 50mg of clomid next cycle. I forgot to ask doc.I am 35. Good luck ladies

 Good luck on this cycle. It really depends on your body but if your are taking progesterone depositories your numbers should go up. When you become pregnant they say anything over 12 is good but better if its 50+. :dust:


----------



## ttcreed

So today has been a weird day, my last AF was november 10th, I know I ovulated but my clear blue fertility monitor is still showing a high reading. woke up and not feeling well, very nauseas and tired. Any suggestions? I know i cant test for a few more days. Anna


----------



## 35_Smiling

ttcreed said:


> So today has been a weird day, my last AF was november 10th, I know I ovulated but my clear blue fertility monitor is still showing a high reading. woke up and not feeling well, very nauseas and tired. Any suggestions? I know i cant test for a few more days. Anna

 Ummmm :bfp: maybe:shrug::haha:
Here is some dust just in case: :dust:


----------



## ttcreed

35_Smiling said:


> ttcreed said:
> 
> 
> So today has been a weird day, my last AF was november 10th, I know I ovulated but my clear blue fertility monitor is still showing a high reading. woke up and not feeling well, very nauseas and tired. Any suggestions? I know i cant test for a few more days. Anna
> 
> Ummmm :bfp: maybe:shrug::haha:
> Here is some dust just in case: :dust:Click to expand...

haha we can only hope this just has been a weird cycle so far. would the clear blue fertility monitor still show a high reading if i was pregnant?


----------



## Deanie

Hi everyone,

I'm wondering if you can give me advice. My chart on FF still seems to be wacky because of clomid and I'm not sure what to do about it. I had an ultrasound on Wednesday and my doc found five good sized follicles in my right ovary and six on the smaller size in my left. She seemed happy and told my husband and I to "get to it" and enjoy ourselves, which we have been doing. :blush: She also said that she estimated that I would be ovulating sometime in the next four days. However, FF is saying that I ovulated on CD11, which is Tuesday, the day before my ultrasound. FF has also moved my fertile days to days when my CM was 'creamy,' and, thus, not fertile and that my fertile CM was seen after ovulation. 

Have any of you noticed that clomid had made your chart out of wack and, if so, have you given up on charting with FF? From the information I given here, do y'all think that it means that I've missed out (yet again) on my fertile period? My FF chart certainly indicates that I have, but I'm just wondering if any of you might have some insight.

Thanks so much for reading :flower:
Deanie


----------



## cj72

Deanie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm wondering if you can give me advice. My chart on FF still seems to be wacky because of clomid and I'm not sure what to do about it. I had an ultrasound on Wednesday and my doc found five good sized follicles in my right ovary and six on the smaller size in my left. She seemed happy and told my husband and I to "get to it" and enjoy ourselves, which we have been doing. :blush: She also said that she estimated that I would be ovulating sometime in the next four days. However, FF is saying that I ovulated on CD11, which is Tuesday, the day before my ultrasound. FF has also moved my fertile days to days when my CM was 'creamy,' and, thus, not fertile and that my fertile CM was seen after ovulation.
> 
> Have any of you noticed that clomid had made your chart out of wack and, if so, have you given up on charting with FF? From the information I given here, do y'all think that it means that I've missed out (yet again) on my fertile period? My FF chart certainly indicates that I have, but I'm just wondering if any of you might have some insight.
> 
> Thanks so much for reading :flower:
> Deanie

FF is doing the same thing for me the last 3 months. If you're temping you will know when you ovulated. I use opk's and can feel ovulation, so if FF is wrong, I correct it. Good luck!!!


----------



## winston83

35 I know you are a strong enough person to get through this muddle I've been researching all day over slow rising hcg and it seems to be more common than you would think I have however read that many doctors first reaction is to suggest a dn c as yours did but one of the best stories I read today was of a lady who had decided that she would take her fc advise only to find that as she was on the table siting for the procedure they scanned and found a beautiful little heartbeat and she went on to have a healthy baby girl I no you can do this stay strong and believe that this was meant to be we will all be thinking of you over the coming days and weeks but if this little bean is half as strong willed as his/hers momma things will work out much love to you and your hubby xxx


----------



## court.

Hi everyone , 

I have a doctor's appt on Dec 5th in which I am hoping he will give me clomid !! 
I am just wondering approx how many days after you take the last pill do you O?
I am trying to time thing's for when my OH is home.


----------



## TryinFor1

court. said:


> Hi everyone ,
> 
> I have a doctor's appt on Dec 5th in which I am hoping he will give me clomid !!
> I am just wondering approx how many days after you take the last pill do you O?
> I am trying to time thing's for when my OH is home.

My first cycle I ovulated cd15, my second cd17, and I am hoping my third will be earlier. I took it 3-7 the first two times but taking it 2-6 this time!


----------



## court.

Great thanks !


----------



## 35_Smiling

ttcreed said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcreed said:
> 
> 
> So today has been a weird day, my last AF was november 10th, I know I ovulated but my clear blue fertility monitor is still showing a high reading. woke up and not feeling well, very nauseas and tired. Any suggestions? I know i cant test for a few more days. Anna
> 
> Ummmm :bfp: maybe:shrug::haha:
> Here is some dust just in case: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> haha we can only hope this just has been a weird cycle so far. would the clear blue fertility monitor still show a high reading if i was pregnant?Click to expand...

 sorry don't know much about them..:shrug:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Deanie I would just :sex: and have loads of fun. The more :spermy: the merrier! Enjoy!

Winston Thank you so much for everything. Again thanks for sharing that story about the lady on the table regarding her low hcg wowI am going to hold on no matter what happens. Thank you once again. :hugs:

Court. I was on days 2-6 and I usually Od around CD14/15 good luck to you and I hope he gives you an extra help with clomids.


----------



## ttcreed

Thanks everyone for the answers, i have been looking up threads and information on the high reading for my fertility monitor but still no information. Weird weird cycle, hoping for a BFP but knowing our luck its gonna be a BFN. wish us luck.


----------



## winston83

Feeling like mega crap today I went to bed with a headache and I've woke up with a worse headache my nose is stuffy and my throat is hurting I would have a bed day but I'm babysitting my niece today wish I hadn't agreed to that now just wana curl up in bed oh well x


----------



## PrincessTaz

35_Smiling - Hang in there, I'm sending lots prayers your way x

Well I'm 5dpo now had my smiley and confirmed by FF. The Ov pains were really bad again but not quite as bad as the 1st round so I'm thinking that there was only one eggie this time. I've been having AF like cramps now since 2dpo, I had them after my 1st cycle as well. Does anyone else experience this?
I'm not feeling too confident about this month, we didn't BD they day after Ov and I didn't have much fertile CM even though I started drinking grapefruit juice from CD8. What's is weird though is since Ov I've had ridiculous amounts of creamy CM, I also had this after the 1st round and clomid is known for women having less CM all cycle, weird!


----------



## ttcreed

:dust::dust:


PrincessTaz said:


> 35_Smiling - Hang in there, I'm sending lots prayers your way x
> 
> Well I'm 5dpo now had my smiley and confirmed by FF. The Ov pains were really bad again but not quite as bad as the 1st round so I'm thinking that there was only one eggie this time. I've been having AF like cramps now since 2dpo, I had them after my 1st cycle as well. Does anyone else experience this?
> I'm not feeling too confident about this month, we didn't BD they day after Ov and I didn't have much fertile CM even though I started drinking grapefruit juice from CD8. What's is weird though is since Ov I've had ridiculous amounts of creamy CM, I also had this after the 1st round and clomid is known for women having less CM all cycle, weird!

I got cramps around the time of ovulation, I am on day 23 of my cycle now. I just have gassy/bubbly stomach, nausea, and tired. I had all the cm your supposed to have (or at least i think so). I also have cramps, but not like AF cramps. Hope it goes well lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## PrincessTaz

ttcreed said:


> :dust::dust:
> 
> 
> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> 35_Smiling - Hang in there, I'm sending lots prayers your way x
> 
> Well I'm 5dpo now had my smiley and confirmed by FF. The Ov pains were really bad again but not quite as bad as the 1st round so I'm thinking that there was only one eggie this time. I've been having AF like cramps now since 2dpo, I had them after my 1st cycle as well. Does anyone else experience this?
> I'm not feeling too confident about this month, we didn't BD they day after Ov and I didn't have much fertile CM even though I started drinking grapefruit juice from CD8. What's is weird though is since Ov I've had ridiculous amounts of creamy CM, I also had this after the 1st round and clomid is known for women having less CM all cycle, weird!
> 
> I got cramps around the time of ovulation, I am on day 23 of my cycle now. I just have gassy/bubbly stomach, nausea, and tired. I had all the cm your supposed to have (or at least i think so). I also have cramps, but not like AF cramps. Hope it goes well lots of :dust: to you!Click to expand...

Mine are just like AF cramps and I had them for my whole luteal phase 1st cycle but I'm not going to stress about it, maybe that's just my body getting used to actually ovulating! I had some fertile CM but only watery, I didn't have any EWCM. Your symptoms sounds pretty good, when are you planning on testing? Lots of :dust: back your way too :)


----------



## cj72

PrincessTaz said:


> 35_Smiling - Hang in there, I'm sending lots prayers your way x
> 
> Well I'm 5dpo now had my smiley and confirmed by FF. The Ov pains were really bad again but not quite as bad as the 1st round so I'm thinking that there was only one eggie this time. I've been having AF like cramps now since 2dpo, I had them after my 1st cycle as well. Does anyone else experience this?
> I'm not feeling too confident about this month, we didn't BD they day after Ov and I didn't have much fertile CM even though I started drinking grapefruit juice from CD8. What's is weird though is since Ov I've had ridiculous amounts of creamy CM, I also had this after the 1st round and clomid is known for women having less CM all cycle, weird!

I had the the same thing when I first started clomid. I'm now on the 6th round and barely any cramps. I did have ovary pain from 1-5DPO ( I'm 6 DPO now), no ewcm this cycle for me and I had loads of creamy cm yesterday. FX'd for you Princess!!!


----------



## PrincessTaz

cj72 said:


> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> 35_Smiling - Hang in there, I'm sending lots prayers your way x
> 
> Well I'm 5dpo now had my smiley and confirmed by FF. The Ov pains were really bad again but not quite as bad as the 1st round so I'm thinking that there was only one eggie this time. I've been having AF like cramps now since 2dpo, I had them after my 1st cycle as well. Does anyone else experience this?
> I'm not feeling too confident about this month, we didn't BD they day after Ov and I didn't have much fertile CM even though I started drinking grapefruit juice from CD8. What's is weird though is since Ov I've had ridiculous amounts of creamy CM, I also had this after the 1st round and clomid is known for women having less CM all cycle, weird!
> 
> I had the the same thing when I first started clomid. I'm now on the 6th round and barely any cramps. I did have ovary pain from 1-5DPO ( I'm 6 DPO now), no ewcm this cycle for me and I had loads of creamy cm yesterday. FX'd for you Princess!!!Click to expand...

Thank you :)
I guess we've done all we can and now we just have to wait it out. I really hope this 2ww isn't a dragger.
FX'd for you too!


----------



## zimmy

Question (maybe TMI) for you who have been on Clomid for a few cycles:

What was your period like? I take Clomid CD 2-6, and just started my second round. Usually my periods are about 3 days, regular flow, moderate cramps. I'm on CD3 right now, and have had bad, bad menstrual cramps, regular flow one day, the rest very light, red blood.

Do you think it's normal to have such bad cramps? My abdomen/ovaries, etc. don't hurt to the touch, they are not swollen, but I am bloated, and just in pain. The cramps usually start overnight or in the early morning, and lessen as the day goes on. By bedtime I'm pain free again, just to start all over.


----------



## TryinFor1

I dont get that bad of cramps. I can definitely feel cramps while on AF, but that is normal. My period is usually about 4-5 days with a regular flow.. light at the beginning, heavy in the middle, light at the end. 

If it gets too worrisome you should call your doc. xx


----------



## ttcreed

PrincessTaz said:


> ttcreed said:
> 
> 
> :dust::dust:
> 
> 
> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> 35_Smiling - Hang in there, I'm sending lots prayers your way x
> 
> Well I'm 5dpo now had my smiley and confirmed by FF. The Ov pains were really bad again but not quite as bad as the 1st round so I'm thinking that there was only one eggie this time. I've been having AF like cramps now since 2dpo, I had them after my 1st cycle as well. Does anyone else experience this?
> I'm not feeling too confident about this month, we didn't BD they day after Ov and I didn't have much fertile CM even though I started drinking grapefruit juice from CD8. What's is weird though is since Ov I've had ridiculous amounts of creamy CM, I also had this after the 1st round and clomid is known for women having less CM all cycle, weird!
> 
> I got cramps around the time of ovulation, I am on day 23 of my cycle now. I just have gassy/bubbly stomach, nausea, and tired. I had all the cm your supposed to have (or at least i think so). I also have cramps, but not like AF cramps. Hope it goes well lots of :dust: to you!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine are just like AF cramps and I had them for my whole luteal phase 1st cycle but I'm not going to stress about it, maybe that's just my body getting used to actually ovulating! I had some fertile CM but only watery, I didn't have any EWCM. Your symptoms sounds pretty good, when are you planning on testing? Lots of :dust: back your way too :)Click to expand...

I took one yesterday even though i knew it was too early, bfn. Im gonna test again in like 6-8 days. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Asryellah

zimmy said:


> Question (maybe TMI) for you who have been on Clomid for a few cycles:
> 
> What was your period like? I take Clomid CD 2-6, and just started my second round. Usually my periods are about 3 days, regular flow, moderate cramps. I'm on CD3 right now, and have had bad, bad menstrual cramps, regular flow one day, the rest very light, red blood.
> 
> Do you think it's normal to have such bad cramps? My abdomen/ovaries, etc. don't hurt to the touch, they are not swollen, but I am bloated, and just in pain. The cramps usually start overnight or in the early morning, and lessen as the day goes on. By bedtime I'm pain free again, just to start all over.

I don't get bad cramps and my first 2-3 cycles were pretty normal flow, but now 4+5 were very light and basically just couple of days old blood :growlmad: so I had u/s and going again next week to see how my lining looks. It was 4mm on cd7 which is ok as it grows 1-2mm per day so should be ok for ovulation/implantation.
Hope your cramps ease and this will be just a onetimer :flower:
Do you get


----------



## ksp

Hiya, 
I wanted to know if anyone here has experienced ovulation pain but not got a positive OPK? I never usually get ovulation pain but all day today I had achey pain near my left ovary. I have been having EWCM for the past 10 days but not temp rise! I am so fustrated as I am on day 16 and nothing concrete! I am 50mg Clomid and wonder if this is too low dose for me.....


----------



## cj72

zimmy- mine were always 3 days and med/heavy on day 1 and tapered off from there with really bad cramps before I had my tubes untied. Once I started clomid I had very light periods without any red blood until my 5th round. That was like my normal period when not on clomid minus the cramps. Clotty too. I think everyone is different, but not a bad thing to talk with your doctor about. 

ksp, sounds like you are ovulating! Bet you get that temp rise in the next day or two.


----------



## winston83

Morning girls hope you are all having a good weekend I just ordered a load I'd pg tests to feed my poas addiction I no its way early but I can't help it lol x


----------



## zimmy

On CD4 here, up really early to head to the airport for vacation :) Period has tapered off to just brownish spotting, and thankfully the cramps left as well. Now I am really determined to get my BFP this month - I don't want to go through another period like that, so so painful!! Maybe I have a low tolerance for pain? uh oh! :)

Anyway, wishing all of you the best of luck this week as I won't have computer access...I'll check in when I get back!


----------



## ttcreed

:dust:


zimmy said:


> On CD4 here, up really early to head to the airport for vacation :) Period has tapered off to just brownish spotting, and thankfully the cramps left as well. Now I am really determined to get my BFP this month - I don't want to go through another period like that, so so painful!! Maybe I have a low tolerance for pain? uh oh! :)
> 
> Anyway, wishing all of you the best of luck this week as I won't have computer access...I'll check in when I get back!

Have a great time on your vacation, wishing you lots of :dust: and hopefully your :bfp:


----------



## Monalissa

Today is CD 12 and I got my LH surge this morning, 5 days after my last clomid. I've been testing since Friday night. We started BD'ing Thursday night and were going to every other day until I got my surge. I wasn't feeling well yesterday so we missed a day. Should we try to BD tomorrow morning before work (in addition to today of course!!)? Otherwise my hubby is not home until 9:00 pm tomorrow night and I worry that it will be too late. I hate analyzing everything so much. :(

On another note my OBGYN wants me to go for a U/S the day after I get my surge, which of course I had no way of knowing that would be tomorrow. It's going to be tough explaining to my job why I have to leave for a while. Sigh.


----------



## cj72

Tell your work you have a female issue and you have to go to the doctor right away.


----------



## Monalissa

Thanks, that's probably what I will do. It just stinks because normally I have the mornings free but I agreed to work my co-worker's shift tomorrow. Crappy timing!


----------



## ttcreed

Ok so besides the weird symptoms I have been having, today I started having a yellow tinted cm I am like four to six days before AF and I have NEVER gotten cm after ovulation before, i am usually dry. Also feels like someone is stabbing me in the breast (tmi I know) I know these are AF signs for some people but like I said I have never had these symptoms. I guess I could be wishful thinking, I am trying not to freak out and hope i get a bfp. We have been trying for over a year and this is my second cycle of clomid. Any suggestions?


----------



## cj72

ttcreed said:


> Ok so besides the weird symptoms I have been having, today I started having a yellow tinted cm I am like four to six days before AF and I have NEVER gotten cm after ovulation before, i am usually dry. Also feels like someone is stabbing me in the breast (tmi I know) I know these are AF signs for some people but like I said I have never had these symptoms. I guess I could be wishful thinking, I am trying not to freak out and hope i get a bfp. We have been trying for over a year and this is my second cycle of clomid. Any suggestions?

I've heard the yellow cm could be a sign of pregnancy. My symptoms on clomid are different every time. I've gotten the stabbing feelings in my breasts for the last 2 rounds. I hope you are prgnant!!!:hugs:


----------



## ttcreed

cj72 said:


> ttcreed said:
> 
> 
> Ok so besides the weird symptoms I have been having, today I started having a yellow tinted cm I am like four to six days before AF and I have NEVER gotten cm after ovulation before, i am usually dry. Also feels like someone is stabbing me in the breast (tmi I know) I know these are AF signs for some people but like I said I have never had these symptoms. I guess I could be wishful thinking, I am trying not to freak out and hope i get a bfp. We have been trying for over a year and this is my second cycle of clomid. Any suggestions?
> 
> I've heard the yellow cm could be a sign of pregnancy. My symptoms on clomid are different every time. I've gotten the stabbing feelings in my breasts for the last 2 rounds. I hope you are prgnant!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Me too, but i have started getting twinges and cramp like feelings so probably a BFN. Just weird symptoms all around. Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## winston83

Ttcreed I've also noticed a yellow tinge to my cm this mnth it's also quite thick sorry tmi let's hope this is a good sign fx xx


----------



## Monalissa

I just got back from my ultrasound CD 13 (the day after my LH surge) after 50 mgs of Clomid CD 3-7. I have a bunch of follicles on my left side, which I kind of expected since I've been cramping there for a couple of days. However, the two largest are around 1.4 cm (14 mm) and she said it should be around 2 cm (20 mm) for the egg to burst through. Does this sound about right? 

I won't speak to the doctor for a couple of days, which sucks because I don't really understand if this means we're out or not. We'll keep BD every other day for the next week or so just in case, but I am super heartbroken right now.


----------



## ttcreed

cj72 said:


> ttcreed said:
> 
> 
> Ok so besides the weird symptoms I have been having, today I started having a yellow tinted cm I am like four to six days before AF and I have NEVER gotten cm after ovulation before, i am usually dry. Also feels like someone is stabbing me in the breast (tmi I know) I know these are AF signs for some people but like I said I have never had these symptoms. I guess I could be wishful thinking, I am trying not to freak out and hope i get a bfp. We have been trying for over a year and this is my second cycle of clomid. Any suggestions?
> 
> I've heard the yellow cm could be a sign of pregnancy. My symptoms on clomid are different every time. I've gotten the stabbing feelings in my breasts for the last 2 rounds. I hope you are prgnant!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

well i woke up this morning and my stomach cramps were gone, just have a back ache and still exhausted. Thanks for the best wishes.


----------



## ttcreed

Monalissa said:


> I just got back from my ultrasound CD 13 (the day after my LH surge) after 50 mgs of Clomid CD 3-7. I have a bunch of follicles on my left side, which I kind of expected since I've been cramping there for a couple of days. However, the two largest are around 1.4 cm (14 mm) and she said it should be around 2 cm (20 mm) for the egg to burst through. Does this sound about right?
> 
> I won't speak to the doctor for a couple of days, which sucks because I don't really understand if this means we're out or not. We'll keep BD every other day for the next week or so just in case, but I am super heartbroken right now.

I wouldnt get your hopes up, you never know what is going to happen. They could be bigger because sometimes people make mistakes. Just keep your head up and it if its not your month, its not your month. when its time, it will happen. Sending lots of baby dust! Anna:dust:


----------



## TryinFor1

I get yellow CM every time I ovulate. It is because of the corpus luteum (or whatever the second word is) creating progesterone. It can be a sign of pregnancy, but it is also a sign that ovulation has occurred. xx


----------



## Monalissa

Thanks, ttcreed. I don't want to get my hopes up, but I don't want to completely give up hope either. Maybe I'll ovulate a day or two later than expected and by then they will be large enough, or maybe I need more clomid. The aches and pains are getting to me - it's hard not to feel like something positive is going on in there. I usually don't have them like this. 

Baby dust to you too!


----------



## ttcreed

Monalissa said:


> Thanks, ttcreed. I don't want to get my hopes up, but I don't want to completely give up hope either. Maybe I'll ovulate a day or two later than expected and by then they will be large enough, or maybe I need more clomid. The aches and pains are getting to me - it's hard not to feel like something positive is going on in there. I usually don't have them like this.
> 
> Baby dust to you too!

I had never felt O pain until this cycle. Then all the weird symptoms started about a week ago (IE: breast stabbing pain, yellow cm, exhausted) All which could be AF signs. Thanks for the baby dust, we will see. If not we will keep trying.


----------



## Monalissa

Fingers crossed for you, ttcreed! 

How is everyone doing today?

My O pains are less, more like a dull ache and kind of sore. I think I am so disheartened about this because my doc said I just needed a little boost since I already do ovulate. I didn't expect I would get pregnant this cycle (although I hoped!!), but I did expect the clomid would work. 

Does anyone else NOT know why they aren't ovulating properly? As I mentioned in another thread, I have no symptoms of PCOS and everything always checks out fine at my yearly exams. AF came 26 days after stopping BC in May, and has come every 23-26 days since. My yearly physical blood work always comes back great including my thyroid stuff (most recent was in May). I just don't get it. :growlmad:


----------



## ttcreed

Monalissa said:


> Fingers crossed for you, ttcreed!
> 
> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> My O pains are less, more like a dull ache and kind of sore. I think I am so disheartened about this because my doc said I just needed a little boost since I already do ovulate. I didn't expect I would get pregnant this cycle (although I hoped!!), but I did expect the clomid would work.
> 
> Does anyone else NOT know why they aren't ovulating properly? As I mentioned in another thread, I have no symptoms of PCOS and everything always checks out fine at my yearly exams. AF came 26 days after stopping BC in May, and has come every 23-26 days since. My yearly physical blood work always comes back great including my thyroid stuff (most recent was in May). I just don't get it. :growlmad:

I have no idea why your not ovulating properly, i know there are things other than pcos that could stop ovulation. Today has been a weird day, got really nauseas until i ate now its nap time (I take naps every day) cant test for two more days, but knowing our luck its a BFN. It will happen. I hope you get the answers your looking for!


----------



## Monalissa

ttcreed said:


> Monalissa said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for you, ttcreed!
> 
> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> My O pains are less, more like a dull ache and kind of sore. I think I am so disheartened about this because my doc said I just needed a little boost since I already do ovulate. I didn't expect I would get pregnant this cycle (although I hoped!!), but I did expect the clomid would work.
> 
> Does anyone else NOT know why they aren't ovulating properly? As I mentioned in another thread, I have no symptoms of PCOS and everything always checks out fine at my yearly exams. AF came 26 days after stopping BC in May, and has come every 23-26 days since. My yearly physical blood work always comes back great including my thyroid stuff (most recent was in May). I just don't get it. :growlmad:
> 
> I have no idea why your not ovulating properly, i know there are things other than pcos that could stop ovulation. Today has been a weird day, got really nauseas until i ate now its nap time (I take naps every day) cant test for two more days, but knowing our luck its a BFN. It will happen. I hope you get the answers your looking for!Click to expand...

Oh yes, of course! I wasn't asking if anyone could tell me why I wasn't ovulating properly. I was wondering if anyone else is in the same boat as me and doesn't know why. :)

Enjoy your nap (LOVE naps!). Testing in a couple of days is exciting! Luck may be on your side!


----------



## winston83

Monalisa have you had a set of blood tests same time same day for 5 weeks ??


----------



## Monalissa

winston83 said:


> Monalisa have you had a set of blood tests same time same day for 5 weeks ??

No, I haven't heard of that kind of testing. I've had my progesterone levels tested only. Can you tell me more? I'd love to be able to spark further discussion with my OBGYN. Thanks!


----------



## winston83

I'm in the uk my fs had me go every monday at 9 am and have blood drawn we did this for 5 weeks so she could see what all my levels were doing through each week of my cycle this is the only way I found out I had pcos I have had 3 children without ever having fertility issues so it came as a shock to find out and I think if she hadn't done this method of testing I wouldn't have a clue why I have been unable to conceive x


----------



## Monalissa

winston83 said:


> I'm in the uk my fs had me go every monday at 9 am and have blood drawn we did this for 5 weeks so she could see what all my levels were doing through each week of my cycle this is the only way I found out I had pcos I have had 3 children without ever having fertility issues so it came as a shock to find out and I think if she hadn't done this method of testing I wouldn't have a clue why I have been unable to conceive x

Thanks, I understand now! I don't know how much testing my OBGYN will do, but if we try one more cycle with clomid and it doesn't work, we'll have to think about seeing a specialist. In retrospect, did you have any symptoms of PCOS?


----------



## trying hard

good morning ladies... I had my day 21 bloods taken today and will find out tomorrow how they went. I know I have another week until AF is due but I just can't help thinking it hasn't worked this month despite all the sex... I guess I have been having a few symptoms but I often do and it always turns out to be nothing...

This month has been a hard one for me, just SOOO want to be pregnant for Christmas and feeling down because I don't think it has worked. Not helped by the fact that I have been having crazy scary nightmares the last two nights so not a lot of sleep going on here :( (I wake up screaming then make OH make sure there are no boogy men in the house lol)


----------



## 35_Smiling

Evening Ladies,

Today I requested a D&C to be done for tomorrow. I have an appointment with another doctor who I met with today (for the second opinion) and we will discuss it again tomorrow morning at 10:30am.

Today I met with this doctor regarding my history. We sat down and looked at all the dates/times/beta's, etc. I went in and got another u/s done and there were no growth from last week and my Beta remained the same as well. This time the lady did both internal and external u/s. 

Ladies, I am at peace with this decision. I know I have said not too long ago that I want to wait and hold on to the 15% chance that this could be a viable pregnancy. The facts are the facts and this pregnancy is not going anywhere. I am doing my body no good by making hold on to something that is already gone. My husband and I talked about it this evening and he is on board with me. He said he prefers his wife to be healthy then to hold on to something and do harm to me more. I agree. The good thing is the IUI worked for us on the first round; therefore, we hope it will work again on the second round too. :happydance:

I will email a friend of mine in hope she will update my journal again for me once I meet with this doctor again tomorrow to let you all know my outcome.

This is for the better good ladies and plus, we get the D&C done we have a good chance to start again come Jan/or Feb:haha:

Please continue to pray for me. This will mean a lot to me. Thank you all 
Love always Chrystie (aka Kennesha):hugs::winkwink::flower::winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Euronova

So sorry 35 but you seem to be at ease with the decision, this is the most important!
All crossed it goes as well as possible tomorrow and that you are back on track for your next IUI!!!
:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Euronova said:


> So sorry 35 but you seem to be at ease with the decision, this is the most important!
> All crossed it goes as well as possible tomorrow and that you are back on track for your next IUI!!!
> :hugs:

 Thank you hun. I am truely looking forward to start again:hugs:


----------



## TryinFor1

Sorry to hear this Smiling. Way to keep your head up though and look at the positive side. I bet you will get your sticky and healthy bean this next cycle. xx


----------



## 35_Smiling

TryinFor1 said:


> Sorry to hear this Smiling. Way to keep your head up though and look at the positive side. I bet you will get your sticky and healthy bean this next cycle. xx

 Thank you so much hun and all the best to you too. :dust:


----------



## trying hard

sorry to hear that smiling but good to see your taking care of yourself too. good luck for next time


----------



## ttcreed

Monalissa said:


> ttcreed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monalissa said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for you, ttcreed!
> 
> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> My O pains are less, more like a dull ache and kind of sore. I think I am so disheartened about this because my doc said I just needed a little boost since I already do ovulate. I didn't expect I would get pregnant this cycle (although I hoped!!), but I did expect the clomid would work.
> 
> Does anyone else NOT know why they aren't ovulating properly? As I mentioned in another thread, I have no symptoms of PCOS and everything always checks out fine at my yearly exams. AF came 26 days after stopping BC in May, and has come every 23-26 days since. My yearly physical blood work always comes back great including my thyroid stuff (most recent was in May). I just don't get it. :growlmad:
> 
> I have no idea why your not ovulating properly, i know there are things other than pcos that could stop ovulation. Today has been a weird day, got really nauseas until i ate now its nap time (I take naps every day) cant test for two more days, but knowing our luck its a BFN. It will happen. I hope you get the answers your looking for!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes, of course! I wasn't asking if anyone could tell me why I wasn't ovulating properly. I was wondering if anyone else is in the same boat as me and doesn't know why. :)
> 
> Enjoy your nap (LOVE naps!). Testing in a couple of days is exciting! Luck may be on your side!Click to expand...

Thanks I took a LONG nap today, couldnt seem to get enough sleep. I know for PCOS the only symptoms I had was hair on my face around my period time, and my period skipping for months on end. Thanks for the well wishes, We are hopeful but trying to stay positive.


----------



## ttcreed

35_Smiling said:


> Evening Ladies,
> 
> Today I requested a D&C to be done for tomorrow. I have an appointment with another doctor who I met with today (for the second opinion) and we will discuss it again tomorrow morning at 10:30am.
> 
> Today I met with this doctor regarding my history. We sat down and looked at all the dates/times/beta's, etc. I went in and got another u/s done and there were no growth from last week and my Beta remained the same as well. This time the lady did both internal and external u/s.
> 
> Ladies, I am at peace with this decision. I know I have said not too long ago that I want to wait and hold on to the 15% chance that this could be a viable pregnancy. The facts are the facts and this pregnancy is not going anywhere. I am doing my body no good by making hold on to something that is already gone. My husband and I talked about it this evening and he is on board with me. He said he prefers his wife to be healthy then to hold on to something and do harm to me more. I agree. The good thing is the IUI worked for us on the first round; therefore, we hope it will work again on the second round too. :happydance:
> 
> I will email a friend of mine in hope she will update my journal again for me once I meet with this doctor again tomorrow to let you all know my outcome.
> 
> This is for the better good ladies and plus, we get the D&C done we have a good chance to start again come Jan/or Feb:haha:
> 
> Please continue to pray for me. This will mean a lot to me. Thank you all
> Love always Chrystie (aka Kennesha):hugs::winkwink::flower::winkwink::hugs:

I am truly sorry that your having to make this decision. We would all rather have you heathly than stressing and sick. Hugs sent your way and hope you feel better soon.... Anna aka ttcreed


----------



## babybwishes

trying hard said:


> good morning ladies... I had my day 21 bloods taken today and will find out tomorrow how they went. I know I have another week until AF is due but I just can't help thinking it hasn't worked this month despite all the sex... I guess I have been having a few symptoms but I often do and it always turns out to be nothing...
> 
> This month has been a hard one for me, just SOOO want to be pregnant for Christmas and feeling down because I don't think it has worked. Not helped by the fact that I have been having crazy scary nightmares the last two nights so not a lot of sleep going on here :( (I wake up screaming then make OH make sure there are no boogy men in the house lol)

Just wanted to stop by and say hello! I had my 21 day blood work done today also! I probably wont find anything out until Thursday though. My doctor is always a day behind. I am on my 2nd round of clomid this time around at 100 mg. Last month my 21 day blood work was only a 10.5 and was told by doc they wanted to atleast see a 15+. I keep going back and forth also! I used opk but DH was working a tone of OT so even though we bd when we should have ( I think) I am just not sure:shrug: Good luck to you and I am going to stalk you to see how your test comes out:winkwink:


----------



## babybwishes

35_Smiling said:


> Evening Ladies,
> 
> Today I requested a D&C to be done for tomorrow. I have an appointment with another doctor who I met with today (for the second opinion) and we will discuss it again tomorrow morning at 10:30am.
> 
> Today I met with this doctor regarding my history. We sat down and looked at all the dates/times/beta's, etc. I went in and got another u/s done and there were no growth from last week and my Beta remained the same as well. This time the lady did both internal and external u/s.
> 
> Ladies, I am at peace with this decision. I know I have said not too long ago that I want to wait and hold on to the 15% chance that this could be a viable pregnancy. The facts are the facts and this pregnancy is not going anywhere. I am doing my body no good by making hold on to something that is already gone. My husband and I talked about it this evening and he is on board with me. He said he prefers his wife to be healthy then to hold on to something and do harm to me more. I agree. The good thing is the IUI worked for us on the first round; therefore, we hope it will work again on the second round too. :happydance:
> 
> I will email a friend of mine in hope she will update my journal again for me once I meet with this doctor again tomorrow to let you all know my outcome.
> 
> This is for the better good ladies and plus, we get the D&C done we have a good chance to start again come Jan/or Feb:haha:
> 
> Please continue to pray for me. This will mean a lot to me. Thank you all
> Love always Chrystie (aka Kennesha):hugs::winkwink::flower::winkwink::hugs:

So sorry to hear your new but you have a wonderful and uplifting attitude! :flower: I had a D&C done in may @ 13wks. My body wouldn't release either. Heres to a fast recovery and a faster Health Happy BFP for all of us!!:hugs:


----------



## trying hard

babybwishes said:


> trying hard said:
> 
> 
> good morning ladies... I had my day 21 bloods taken today and will find out tomorrow how they went. I know I have another week until AF is due but I just can't help thinking it hasn't worked this month despite all the sex... I guess I have been having a few symptoms but I often do and it always turns out to be nothing...
> 
> This month has been a hard one for me, just SOOO want to be pregnant for Christmas and feeling down because I don't think it has worked. Not helped by the fact that I have been having crazy scary nightmares the last two nights so not a lot of sleep going on here :( (I wake up screaming then make OH make sure there are no boogy men in the house lol)
> 
> Just wanted to stop by and say hello! I had my 21 day blood work done today also! I probably wont find anything out until Thursday though. My doctor is always a day behind. I am on my 2nd round of clomid this time around at 100 mg. Last month my 21 day blood work was only a 10.5 and was told by doc they wanted to atleast see a 15+. I keep going back and forth also! I used opk but DH was working a tone of OT so even though we bd when we should have ( I think) I am just not sure:shrug: Good luck to you and I am going to stalk you to see how your test comes out:winkwink:Click to expand...


Stalk away, and please let us know what your results say too, this is my first round so really don't know what to expect... my day 12 bloods were pretty good at 691 so heres hoping
:happydance: :flower: :baby: :thumbup: :happydance: :flower: :baby: :thumbup: :happydance: :flower: :baby: :thumbup: :happydance: :flower: :baby: :thumbup:


----------



## ttcreed

trying hard said:


> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying hard said:
> 
> 
> good morning ladies... I had my day 21 bloods taken today and will find out tomorrow how they went. I know I have another week until AF is due but I just can't help thinking it hasn't worked this month despite all the sex... I guess I have been having a few symptoms but I often do and it always turns out to be nothing...
> 
> This month has been a hard one for me, just SOOO want to be pregnant for Christmas and feeling down because I don't think it has worked. Not helped by the fact that I have been having crazy scary nightmares the last two nights so not a lot of sleep going on here :( (I wake up screaming then make OH make sure there are no boogy men in the house lol)
> 
> Just wanted to stop by and say hello! I had my 21 day blood work done today also! I probably wont find anything out until Thursday though. My doctor is always a day behind. I am on my 2nd round of clomid this time around at 100 mg. Last month my 21 day blood work was only a 10.5 and was told by doc they wanted to atleast see a 15+. I keep going back and forth also! I used opk but DH was working a tone of OT so even though we bd when we should have ( I think) I am just not sure:shrug: Good luck to you and I am going to stalk you to see how your test comes out:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalk away, and please let us know what your results say too, this is my first round so really don't know what to expect... my day 12 bloods were pretty good at 691 so heres hoping
> :happydance: :flower: :baby: :thumbup: :happydance: :flower: :baby: :thumbup: :happydance: :flower: :baby: :thumbup: :happydance: :flower: :baby: :thumbup:Click to expand...

Good luck and lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## winston83

Monalissa no I don't show any of the signs of pcos except in my bloodwork hope you are able to get answers xx


----------



## winston83

35 you truly are the strongest person I have ever come across your ability to look forward and stay positive is amazing I'm sorry for what you are going through right now but I no you can cope and that there is hope for the future xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm we bd last night i was really dry i am never dry only thing i have done this month is i have been having 2 spoonfuls of honey and cinnamon to boost my fertility could that be causing the dryness i am 5dpo x x x


----------



## winston83

Hey caz been wondering where you n murphyemma have been hope your well xx


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm here Winston! Lurking in the wings. BFN on first cycle back on clomid, just waiting for AF to arrive then will crack on with cycle 2. xx


----------



## Maurie

Well here I am, 2dpo on my first round of Clomid and I am 90% sure I am out. I know there is no way to tell, but I have a gut feeling I'm out. I O'd on Monday and was out of town for work until last night. I could not get DH interested when I got home.:cry: We DTD Sunday but I really don't think that is going to be enough. :nope:


Here is to 2012!:wine:

Smiling. I am so sorry. I'm glad to see you are staying positive. I truly envy your optimism.


----------



## winston83

I've missed you guys lol this is my first round of clomid in 7 months started at cd 1 feeling excited and positive got to 9dpo stupidly tested obv bfn now feeling down n out box of choc in bed me thinks


----------



## TryinFor1

2dpo.. hope this is it!


----------



## trying hard

I had my day 21 progesterone blood taken yesterday and they look good at 32.4 so although I'm sceptical this month at least things are working... will just have to wait and see... I hate waiting!


----------



## TryinFor1

trying hard said:


> I had my day 21 progesterone blood taken yesterday and they look good at 32.4 so although I'm sceptical this month at least things are working... will just have to wait and see... I hate waiting!

My doctor wont take them this cycle because we know I ovulate on it. My first cycle, my level was 17.2 at 7dpo. Second cycle, 23 at 3dpo so I suspect they got in the upper 20s by 7dpo. This cycle, I am hoping it will be even higher. It makes me feel better when it is higher. Like I have a better chance. Lol I wish my dr would take them so I knew what they were!!

Fingers crossed for us!


----------



## trying hard

this is only my first cycle on clomid so we needed to make sure we didn't need to change the dose. I expect that we won't need to test next month with those numbers... The wait is already killing me and its only 8dpo. Fighting the urge to go buy some tests. I know that is pointless to test just yet but we are having family christmas party with the inlaws on monday and would like to know one way or the other before then. Whats really going to be interesting is how long my LP will be after such a shitty one last month (9 days) 

Hoping this is our month.

Good luck all :)


----------



## Monalissa

:hugs: to you, Smiling. It's important that you're at peace with your decision. You really do have a great attitude. Good things will come your way! :dust:


----------



## Monalissa

I'm so confused. I got a call from my OBGYN and she was very pleased with the ultrasound I had on Monday. I believe she said that I had 3 follicles that were 14 mm. 

I explained that I didn't leave there feeling very positive, since my largest follicles were 14 mm and the sonographer said they should be around 20 mm. She said that you can ovulate 36-48 hours after the surge, so they still had time to grow. However, at the time of the ultrasound, about 24 hours already passed since my surge. Based on what I've read they grow 1-2 mm every day, which still wouldn't put me close to 20 mm another 24 hours later. 

I go in on Monday to test my progesterone levels, which will be 7-8 dpo. We'll know more then I guess. :(


----------



## trying hard

After reading posts from the 21 day progesterone test thread I'm back to being sceptical do they have different measurements depending on metric or not because i was told over 15 was good (i'm in NZ) where some of you ladies over the other side of the world are talking about needing numbers way way way higher. Confused!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babybwishes

trying hard said:


> After reading posts from the 21 day progesterone test thread I'm back to being sceptical do they have different measurements depending on metric or not because i was told over 15 was good (i'm in NZ) where some of you ladies over the other side of the world are talking about needing numbers way way way higher. Confused!!!!!!!!!

I am in the US....Ohio actually. Those are really good numbers. I should have my results back by tomorrow. I hope mine are that high! They were only 10.5 last month on 100 mg clomid


----------



## cj72

Af just arrived for me. Spotting. On to the 10th cycle TTC without clomid...


----------



## ttcreed

So I am 27 days into my normal 30 day cycle, just on a whim today I figured I would test. I have NO signs that af is coming except for full, sore bbs and nipples. I am really not sure if its bfn or bfp. I have read everything about evap lines and all that. I seriously had a bright white line and a pink one. then just a few minutes ago i had two pink lines after 3 minutes but the pregnant one disappearred after a few minutes. weird, knowing my luck its a bfn. keep your fingers crossed! Anna :dust:


----------



## ttcreed

cj72 said:


> Af just arrived for me. Spotting. On to the 10th cycle TTC without clomid...

You are a few days early. Is it normal spotting?


----------



## trying hard

babybwishes said:


> trying hard said:
> 
> 
> After reading posts from the 21 day progesterone test thread I'm back to being sceptical do they have different measurements depending on metric or not because i was told over 15 was good (i'm in NZ) where some of you ladies over the other side of the world are talking about needing numbers way way way higher. Confused!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am in the US....Ohio actually. Those are really good numbers. I should have my results back by tomorrow. I hope mine are that high! They were only 10.5 last month on 100 mg clomidClick to expand...

thats reassuring thank-you I hope yours are up there too my FS want it above 15 but in the UK they need it to be at least 30? so I don't know but my temps have stayed up so thats positive... Good luck for your results and let us know how they go.


----------



## trying hard

ttcreed said:


> So I am 27 days into my normal 30 day cycle, just on a whim today I figured I would test. I have NO signs that af is coming except for full, sore bbs and nipples. I am really not sure if its bfn or bfp. I have read everything about evap lines and all that. I seriously had a bright white line and a pink one. then just a few minutes ago i had two pink lines after 3 minutes but the pregnant one disappearred after a few minutes. weird, knowing my luck its a bfn. keep your fingers crossed! Anna :dust:


Thats exciting!!! This just might be it, take another one tomorrow and see how it goes. Good luck!!!


----------



## ttcreed

trying hard said:


> ttcreed said:
> 
> 
> So I am 27 days into my normal 30 day cycle, just on a whim today I figured I would test. I have NO signs that af is coming except for full, sore bbs and nipples. I am really not sure if its bfn or bfp. I have read everything about evap lines and all that. I seriously had a bright white line and a pink one. then just a few minutes ago i had two pink lines after 3 minutes but the pregnant one disappearred after a few minutes. weird, knowing my luck its a bfn. keep your fingers crossed! Anna :dust:
> 
> 
> Thats exciting!!! This just might be it, take another one tomorrow and see how it goes. Good luck!!!Click to expand...

heres to hoping, its just a weird cycle all around so we will see. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## trying hard

feeling like AF is going to show her ugly face soon. I had to run to the loo thinking it was here already but just lots of CM which i tend to get before she comes. Hoping I'm wrong but thinking I'm not... Stink :( I'm only day CD 22 though so that is way short. The shortest I have ever been is 25 days normally its like 26 or 27 occasionally 28. :(:(:(:(:(:(


----------



## cj72

ttcreed said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Af just arrived for me. Spotting. On to the 10th cycle TTC without clomid...
> 
> You are a few days early. Is it normal spotting?Click to expand...

I am early by 2 days. Spotting isn't normal. Starting full force today. Shortest cycle I've had- 23 days.


----------



## Asryellah

35 smiling..really don't have the right words for you, but :hug:

And CJ72 so sorry to hear af showed up, that :devil:!! So will you have a natural cycle next? 

Howcome we haven't had good news in a while, someone please bfp :happydance:

I also have crappy news, no bfp for our christmas :cry:. I went to u/s today on cd13 and had 30mm follie!!!!! :wacko: its HUGE! My gyn wasn't sure if it was a cycst or will it ovulate (and if yes if that egg is overripe)..so bummed. She said I could still have a clomid round 6 but I dunno....what if that keeps happening :nope:


----------



## TryinFor1

trying hard said:


> babybwishes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying hard said:
> 
> 
> After reading posts from the 21 day progesterone test thread I'm back to being sceptical do they have different measurements depending on metric or not because i was told over 15 was good (i'm in NZ) where some of you ladies over the other side of the world are talking about needing numbers way way way higher. Confused!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am in the US....Ohio actually. Those are really good numbers. I should have my results back by tomorrow. I hope mine are that high! They were only 10.5 last month on 100 mg clomidClick to expand...
> 
> thats reassuring thank-you I hope yours are up there too my FS want it above 15 but in the UK they need it to be at least 30? so I don't know but my temps have stayed up so thats positive... Good luck for your results and let us know how they go.Click to expand...

The UK and the US use different measuring units. Anything medicated over 15 is good or anything non medicated over 10 is good in the US.


----------



## trying hard

what are peoples thoughts on changing treatment plans without telling doc.? Our next appointment isn't for another 5 months but they don't know about the LPD I have only charted for the last two months since seeing them last and my progesterone levels at day 21 seem fine so they assume nothing is out of the ordinary (hence unexplained diagnosis) but my LP was 9 days last month and if AF comes in the next day or two as i expect it will it will be the same again this month. I was thinking of getting some progesterone cream from the chemist to help for next month because i don't want to waste the clomid I'm allowed (6 months worth) if LP wont even allow pregnancy and i don't want to waste another 5 months waiting for another appointment. Your thoughts would be appreciated. I am already on b6 too but will up the dose next month if i'm right about AF coming.


----------



## ttcreed

trying hard said:


> what are peoples thoughts on changing treatment plans without telling doc.? Our next appointment isn't for another 5 months but they don't know about the LPD I have only charted for the last two months since seeing them last and my progesterone levels at day 21 seem fine so they assume nothing is out of the ordinary (hence unexplained diagnosis) but my LP was 9 days last month and if AF comes in the next day or two as i expect it will it will be the same again this month. I was thinking of getting some progesterone cream from the chemist to help for next month because i don't want to waste the clomid I'm allowed (6 months worth) if LP wont even allow pregnancy and i don't want to waste another 5 months waiting for another appointment. Your thoughts would be appreciated. I am already on b6 too but will up the dose next month if i'm right about AF coming.

I wouldnt change without a dr telling me i can. If you self diagnosis or change your meds it can mess you up even more. Good luck!


----------



## ttcreed

Still havent gotten my bfp, af supposed to start tomorrow. Have tested for the last three days and have gotten a few different responses. First had a bfp then the line disappeared (i know its negative) then gotten the white line after about 30 seconds. No sign of AF yet, heres to hoping i am just testing early. if af shows it will be ok we will keep trying! best of luck to everyone!


----------



## trying hard

ttcreed said:


> Still havent gotten my bfp, af supposed to start tomorrow. Have tested for the last three days and have gotten a few different responses. First had a bfp then the line disappeared (i know its negative) then gotten the white line after about 30 seconds. No sign of AF yet, heres to hoping i am just testing early. if af shows it will be ok we will keep trying! best of luck to everyone!

good luck hun :)


----------



## Snowglobe21

Is it true only FS can prescribe Clomid? My doctor wouldn't prescribe it to me and said only and FS can?


----------



## cj72

Asryellah said:


> 35 smiling..really don't have the right words for you, but :hug:
> 
> And CJ72 so sorry to hear af showed up, that :devil:!! So will you have a natural cycle next?
> 
> Howcome we haven't had good news in a while, someone please bfp :happydance:
> 
> I also have crappy news, no bfp for our christmas :cry:. I went to u/s today on cd13 and had 30mm follie!!!!! :wacko: its HUGE! My gyn wasn't sure if it was a cycst or will it ovulate (and if yes if that egg is overripe)..so bummed. She said I could still have a clomid round 6 but I dunno....what if that keeps happening :nope:

Yes, I will try a natural cycle. I think you can only do 6 cycles. I hope this is your month!


----------



## ttcreed

Snowglobe21 said:


> Is it true only FS can prescribe Clomid? My doctor wouldn't prescribe it to me and said only and FS can?

I went to just a OB/GYN unless im confused and this is a FS?


----------



## trying hard

Snowglobe21 said:


> Is it true only FS can prescribe Clomid? My doctor wouldn't prescribe it to me and said only and FS can?

your GP can't or more precisely won't but an OB/GYN or FS can


----------



## winston83

Snowglobe I got clomid from my gp I guess it just depends on how sympathetic to situations your gp is x 
Cj72 so sorry that af came and it was such a short cycle x


----------



## Helsbels192

Im starting my first round of Chlomid tomorrow after ttc for over 1 year! Husband has low sperm count which is really getting me down:growlmad:

Dont even know why im bothering with Chlomid to be honest!


----------



## cj72

Helsbels192 said:


> Im starting my first round of Chlomid tomorrow after ttc for over 1 year! Husband has low sperm count which is really getting me down:growlmad:
> 
> Dont even know why im bothering with Chlomid to be honest!

You should try intrauterine insemination ( IUI )- gives his swimmers a better chance!


----------



## Helsbels192

Hiya

Thanks for your reply, yes we have a follow up app in Jan to see if after washing his sample it is worth us going for iui or straight to ivf!! Im so fed up of feeling so down every month when af comes! Feel like its taking over my life :growlmad:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

cj72 said:


> Asryellah said:
> 
> 
> 35 smiling..really don't have the right words for you, but :hug:
> 
> And CJ72 so sorry to hear af showed up, that :devil:!! So will you have a natural cycle next?
> 
> Howcome we haven't had good news in a while, someone please bfp :happydance:
> 
> I also have crappy news, no bfp for our christmas :cry:. I went to u/s today on cd13 and had 30mm follie!!!!! :wacko: its HUGE! My gyn wasn't sure if it was a cycst or will it ovulate (and if yes if that egg is overripe)..so bummed. She said I could still have a clomid round 6 but I dunno....what if that keeps happening :nope:
> 
> Yes, I will try a natural cycle. I think you can only do 6 cycles. I hope this is your month!Click to expand...

Do you know if you can do the 6 cycles at once, or do you have to take a break in between?


----------



## eegrl

Hey ladies I am new to Clomid and my doctor has me taking it cd5 through 9, is this normal (i see a lot of cd2-6 and 3-7's). I just had my first period in 4 months after coming off the pill (today!) and she said she didnt think I would ovulate on my own and wanted me to start Clomid.

I hear people sometimes take mucinex, to help with hostile CM cause by clomid. how much and when?

Anything I should know?

Thanks!


----------



## ttcreed

eegrl said:


> Hey ladies I am new to Clomid and my doctor has me taking it cd5 through 9, is this normal (i see a lot of cd2-6 and 3-7's). I just had my first period in 4 months after coming off the pill (today!) and she said she didnt think I would ovulate on my own and wanted me to start Clomid.
> 
> I hear people sometimes take mucinex, to help with hostile CM cause by clomid. how much and when?
> 
> Anything I should know?
> 
> Thanks!

I take clomid on days 5-9. I have never heard of hostile cm but i will have to look into that. I do not take mucinex but i know others have had great progress with it. Here is an article about hostile cm. 
https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/hostile-cervical-mucus.html


----------



## ttcreed

still no AF and no signs. SO FRUSTRATED RIGHT NOW. Bb's still hurt (under the arms, on the sides and the nips TMI i know) nauseas until i eat, and sooooo exhausted i take naps periodically throughout the day. tests have been weird but todays was bfn. help


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm taking it from CD 5-9 as well :)


----------



## trying hard

ttcreed all you can do is just wait and test again, sux huh. how many days PO are you now?

eggrl less chance of multiples 5-9 each doc advises differently.

I am now 10 days PO still no AF so looking ok but still not feeling pregnant. Waiting waiting waiting.


----------



## winston83

I can feel af getting ready to arrive feel heavy n achy in my lower stomach gutted :-( :-(


----------



## ttcreed

trying hard said:


> ttcreed all you can do is just wait and test again, sux huh. how many days PO are you now?
> 
> eggrl less chance of multiples 5-9 each doc advises differently.
> 
> I am now 10 days PO still no AF so looking ok but still not feeling pregnant. Waiting waiting waiting.

I o'ed supposedly on the 23rd-27th I dont do temps yet, just got my bbt today. i remember I felt like i had ovulated around that time. so i guess that would make me 14dpo from the best day (I use a ovulation calender).


----------



## TryinFor1

I week till testing!


----------



## mrphyemma

AF arrived for me yesterday :( Winston I hope you are not following in my footsteps hun. xx
I so wanted this to be my cycle. This time last year I got my miracle BFP and the thought of going through Christmas and especially New Year (I miscarried on New Year's Eve) still not pregnant depresses me. Had all gone to plan I would have been buying Christmas gifts for my 5 month old baby right now :(
I hope 2012 is a lucky one for us all. xx


----------



## winston83

Emma I'm sorry that it is such a shit time for you I'm sure caz is pretty much same cd as me so maybe 1 of us could still break the curse of the last of the old timers lol xxxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

It's about time one of had some luck Win xx


----------



## ttcreed

Well still no AF but a :BFN: I am trying to not stress but its getting so frustrating. Any advice? if someone tells me to relax one more time i think i might scream.


----------



## trying hard

ttcreed said:


> Well still no AF but a :BFN: I am trying to not stress but its getting so frustrating. Any advice? if someone tells me to relax one more time i think i might scream.

waiting sux huh. get out a few good videos or something to keep your mind busy. sorry hun I know its shitty waiting.


----------



## ttcreed

trying hard said:


> ttcreed said:
> 
> 
> Well still no AF but a :BFN: I am trying to not stress but its getting so frustrating. Any advice? if someone tells me to relax one more time i think i might scream.
> 
> waiting sux huh. get out a few good videos or something to keep your mind busy. sorry hun I know its shitty waiting.Click to expand...

It does suck, i have taken so many tests in the last few days. I wish i would get the BFP or AF. Its sad I want something to happen. My AF is now two days late, no sign of coming on, bb's hurt nauseas etc SOOOO TIRED OF IT!!! if I dont get AF by friday im calling the dr. I would think i would get a bfp by now, anyone gotten a bfp after 14dpo? I am now 16dpo.


----------



## Asryellah

FloridaGirl21 said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asryellah said:
> 
> 
> 35 smiling..really don't have the right words for you, but :hug:
> 
> And CJ72 so sorry to hear af showed up, that :devil:!! So will you have a natural cycle next?
> 
> Howcome we haven't had good news in a while, someone please bfp :happydance:
> 
> I also have crappy news, no bfp for our christmas :cry:. I went to u/s today on cd13 and had 30mm follie!!!!! :wacko: its HUGE! My gyn wasn't sure if it was a cycst or will it ovulate (and if yes if that egg is overripe)..so bummed. She said I could still have a clomid round 6 but I dunno....what if that keeps happening :nope:
> 
> Yes, I will try a natural cycle. I think you can only do 6 cycles. I hope this is your month!Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know if you can do the 6 cycles at once, or do you have to take a break in between?Click to expand...

I was given advice that you can do 6 cycles and then have a break. I´ve read also people taking only 3 cycles then a break and some go 8-9. So I think it depends on your gyn what she recommends and how you respond to clomid :flower:


----------



## norahbattie

I am on my first round of clomid and had my first scan on Friday (day 10), the OBGYN registrar wanted to abandon this cycle due to follicles being only around 5mm and my endometrium being 5mm, I am so disheartened. What I was wondering is will my AF come in a couple of weeks or will it be longer? I normally have cycles that last 45+. 
What has everyone else experienced, cycles the same length than the normal or shorter?
Thanks

PS I don't know if to go for a repeat scan, I felt the doc just dismissed it, day 10 is so early


----------



## ttcreed

norahbattie said:


> I am on my first round of clomid and had my first scan on Friday (day 10), the OBGYN registrar wanted to abandon this cycle due to follicles being only around 5mm and my endometrium being 5mm, I am so disheartened. What I was wondering is will my AF come in a couple of weeks or will it be longer? I normally have cycles that last 45+.
> What has everyone else experienced, cycles the same length than the normal or shorter?
> Thanks
> 
> PS I don't know if to go for a repeat scan, I felt the doc just dismissed it, day 10 is so early

I used to have cycles that would go 45 days plus some months and other months i would have 28 day cycles. Now they are 30 days exactly (havent gotten mine yet, and on day 33. not sure whats up all tests are bfn). Good luck!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hello ladies- I am starting clomid next cycle and am looking for some advice/support/ buddies. I've read that some people take it at night to avoid some of the side effcts...but what are the side effects you have all experienced?
Thank you and have a nice day!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Well it's on to round 3 of clomid for me, the stupid witch flew in this morning! I'm was expecting it though so I'm taking it pretty well. FXd for next month :)


----------



## mrsjennyg

Ugh I'm sorry PrincessTaz =( although I haven't started my clomid cycle yet, we have been TTC since Feb 2011 and I know how frustrating it can be when that jerk rears her head! I don't know about you, but I get awful cramps and I feel like it just adds insult to injury! 
FX for next cycle!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hi ladies here is one of the old-timers popping in to say hello to you. :haha: I see we have some newbees: Welcome! and :dust: to everyone TTC.

Trying hard: thanks for the comforting thoughts. I am super good.

Ttcreed: Thank you so much for your kind words. I am feeling good and ready to ttc again but waiting for the dr. say so.

Babywishes: I am sorry for the last loss at 13wks wow. I am super excited that I can start again in two weeks so here some :dust: to the both and all of us for 2012 :bfp:s

Winston83: :hi::wave: Thank you so much hun. well you know me I figured why stay down if I can just pick myself up and move forward to get what I want. If I stay down then that means I gotta wait longer to get a :bfp: got melol its a hard way to think but I get my grieving on then I look forward. The good thing is I can get pregnant now its getting on the right dose of meds to keep it going. I am stacking up on Vitamins Ds I take 10,000mg per day if I can get my Vitamins D up I am sure I will have better chance the next time aroundthat is what making the clogging and low progesterones. I so cant wait till the next one.

Caz&bob: :wave: hey hun good luck on this cycle! :dust:

Mrphemma: hey hun good luck to you back on clomid :dust:

Mauri: I am sorry you feel af got you. Remember its not over until the :witch: pays her respects. Hang in there hun. :dust:

tryinFor1: good luck :dust:

Monalissa: Thank you so much hun. :hugs:

Asryellah: Thank you. :hugs: Good luck to you :dust:

Helsbels192: I am sorry for hubbies :spermy: have you tried to consider the IUI? Its good for those who has low counts its skips pass the :sex: part but you may have a better luck. They separate the fast :spermy: from the slow ones and then enject the :spermy: inside you directly close to the tubes. Its less swimming they have to do so you get a BETTER chance. Please dont give up. Its hard but try looking into it. Good luck hunall the best. :hugs:

Floridagirl21: :hi: :dust:

Eegrl: :wave: welcome and good luck on your cycle :dust:

Try rocking: :wave: 

Norahbattie: :wave: welcome :dust:

Mrsjennyg: :wave: welcome too. Good luck on your cycle. I took mine nights its better for me had no issues then when I took them during the day.

PrincessTaz: sorry the :witch: flew to your house. Hope she doesnt stay long and you are able to get back on the wagon. I am so waiting for that day to come for me! :dust:


----------



## ttcreed

Hey everyone, 
So no Af yet, still bfn's. I am just giving up that i am going to get a bfp. I am on cycle day 33, im 16 dpo. I know that my dpo might be wrong, but I use a cbfm and am getting ready to start bbt. I know relaxing is the key, but i feel like crap. bb's still so sore i can barely move, light cramping but nothing near what af feels like, super exhausted. Taste buds are a little different. Have taken a total of 11 epts in 6 days, nothing. Any suggestions (I know to relax, i know to watch a movie and keep my mind off of it ) Thanks Anna


----------



## Mrs.B.

:hi:

Sorry to butt in, I have just been prescribed Clomid 50mg. Doc said I didnt need to wait until AF but when I take it to reset my mind to count that day as day 2. Anyone else not wait for AF? 

Thanks Ladies xx


----------



## TryinFor1

:hi: Mrs. B!!!!!!!

I have seen a few girls not wait for AF to take clomid. It is unusual though. Did he not want to give you provera?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi Tryin! lol

She didnt give me anything else, just said I didn't have to wait as we don't know how long we will have to wait, but I do have to wait until I've had my bloods done next week as it will effect the result, so if I start on tuesday then CD23 becomes CD2! I thought it sounded a bit odd! x


----------



## PrincessTaz

mrsjennyg said:


> Ugh I'm sorry PrincessTaz =( although I haven't started my clomid cycle yet, we have been TTC since Feb 2011 and I know how frustrating it can be when that jerk rears her head! I don't know about you, but I get awful cramps and I feel like it just adds insult to injury!
> FX for next cycle!

Thank you hun. I deffo know what you mean about the cramps, they're being grade A jerks to me right now! I'm so glad I was temping this month so I knew she was coming and she couldn't just sneak up. When you expect af it's not as world crushing. I'm going to try and be positive about this next cycle, I'm hoping the 3rd round is going to the one :) 
Good luck for you :xmas2:


----------



## PrincessTaz

35_Smiling - Thank you hun.

I'm glad you're at a place where you can move on and think positively, you're such a strong women. I really hope you don't have to wait very long to get your sticky bean. I'm keeping you in my prayers xx


----------



## trying hard

hi ladies.

CD27 and 13 dop
Still no sign of AF and temp was still up this morning... Happy to report LPD is sorted on clomid and b6, for this month at least. Still hoping for a :bfp: but the test i took a couple days ago was neg so will wait and see if she shows up tomorrow, if not will test on thursday. Boobies are getting sorer but that doesn't mean anything to me because that often happens... been feeling sick and have a sore tummy too but we had our family Christmas dinner last night and I did eat heaps. Feeling super tired as well but that probably has more to do with hosting Christmas dinner for 14 at our house last night.


----------



## ttcreed

trying hard said:


> hi ladies.
> 
> CD27 and 13 dop
> Still no sign of AF and temp was still up this morning... Happy to report LPD is sorted on clomid and b6, for this month at least. Still hoping for a :bfp: but the test i took a couple days ago was neg so will wait and see if she shows up tomorrow, if not will test on thursday. Boobies are getting sorer but that doesn't mean anything to me because that often happens... been feeling sick and have a sore tummy too but we had our family Christmas dinner last night and I did eat heaps. Feeling super tired as well but that probably has more to do with hosting Christmas dinner for 14 at our house last night.

I know how you feel! (16 dpo, day 33 and bfn still, sore bb's exhausted nauseas) I hope you get your bfp! baby dust to you!!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Round 1 - day 1 of Clomid. It's been so many years since I took it last, I'm hoping this time it will work!


----------



## ttcreed

Try Rocking said:


> Round 1 - day 1 of Clomid. It's been so many years since I took it last, I'm hoping this time it will work!

Good Luck! Lots of baby dust sent your way!!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you ttcreed! You as well!


----------



## ttcreed

Well Ladies, 
I think I am out for this month, started spotting pink cm about ten minutes ago, backache and cramps, nausea BLAH I HATE THIS! Good luck everyone else!


----------



## winston83

Morning girls 
Ttcreed sorry that this cycle has messed you around better luck next month xx
Welcome try rocking hope your stay is short n sweet xxx
Afm tested at 9-11-13 dpo all bfn not sure whether to test again or just wait it out ????


----------



## ttcreed

winston83 said:


> Morning girls
> Ttcreed sorry that this cycle has messed you around better luck next month xx
> Welcome try rocking hope your stay is short n sweet xxx
> Afm tested at 9-11-13 dpo all bfn not sure whether to test again or just wait it out ????

I would wait a few more days and test again, i could have swore it worked this month, but from the spotting and cramps i was wrong. Good luck!


----------



## trying hard

man my boobs are so sore!!!!!!! will test in the morning if temp is still up that will make it 14dpo. FEELING HOPEFUL :)

DUST TO ALL :dust: :dust:


----------



## Asryellah

35_smiling just gotta love you for being such a positive person :hugs:
That's something I'd need to learn from you :winkwink:

Wishing all of us lots of :dust:

and gotta put this one also..such fun!! :holly:


----------



## WANTBLESSING

TOOK Clomid cd3-8 and just had Ovedrile shot this past thurs i am pretty sure i ovulated and now goin to doc friday to test to make sure i ovulated.... and wait


----------



## trying hard

well now 14dpo temp still up, no sign of AF but :bfn: :cry: So confused.


----------



## WANTBLESSING

have lon gyou been ttc with clomid?


----------



## trying hard

been ttc for like 28 cycles but first with clomid


----------



## norahbattie

mrsjennyg said:


> Hello ladies- I am starting clomid next cycle and am looking for some advice/support/ buddies. I've read that some people take it at night to avoid some of the side effcts...but what are the side effects you have all experienced?
> Thank you and have a nice day!

Sorry for a delayed response, I had the most awful time on clomid 50mg and I may be the only one or I may be a host of us ladies here but I was so sick with clomid. Had awful hot flushes that would last a couple of hours (fun when you are at work!), insomnia, nausea and VERY VERY emotional :cry: my poor other half got the brunt of it over the telephone as he lives far away but mainly it was me just crying into my pillow at night! :dohh: 
I am dreading the next cycle when I increase to 100mg! I am planning some leave from work just so that I can stay in PJs!

As for me, well I decided to bite the bullet and went for a private scan today, wow talk about polycystic ovaries!! They are your classic cysts all over, I have numerous follicles that are under 9mm, 2 (dominant but not dominant) at 9mm one on the left and one on the right, my endometrium has got to 7mm from 5mm on Friday. I am going back for a rescan (privately) in a week to see what has happened. I think I am addicted lol!!

I am going to wait another 3 weeks before inducing a period if it doesn't come and then start at 100mg with a rescan at day 10. I feel like I am clutching at straws with this round but I can't give up hope until the witch rears her ugly head


----------



## trying hard

norahbattie said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies- I am starting clomid next cycle and am looking for some advice/support/ buddies. I've read that some people take it at night to avoid some of the side effcts...but what are the side effects you have all experienced?
> Thank you and have a nice day!
> 
> Sorry for a delayed response, I had the most awful time on clomid 50mg and I may be the only one or I may be a host of us ladies here but I was so sick with clomid. Had awful hot flushes that would last a couple of hours (fun when you are at work!), insomnia, nausea and VERY VERY emotional :cry: my poor other half got the brunt of it over the telephone as he lives far away but mainly it was me just crying into my pillow at night! :dohh:
> I am dreading the next cycle when I increase to 100mg! I am planning some leave from work just so that I can stay in PJs!
> 
> As for me, well I decided to bite the bullet and went for a private scan today, wow talk about polycystic ovaries!! They are your classic cysts all over, I have numerous follicles that are under 9mm, 2 (dominant but not dominant) at 9mm one on the left and one on the right, my endometrium has got to 7mm from 5mm on Friday. I am going back for a rescan (privately) in a week to see what has happened. I think I am addicted lol!!
> 
> I am going to wait another 3 weeks before inducing a period if it doesn't come and then start at 100mg with a rescan at day 10. I feel like I am clutching at straws with this round but I can't give up hope until the witch rears her ugly headClick to expand...

you should get your hands on a b6 complex to level out your hormones so you don't get too emotional this round. It has done wonders to my pms


----------



## ttcreed

trying hard said:


> well now 14dpo temp still up, no sign of AF but :bfn: :cry: So confused.

Thats how I was, I was 16dpo, then started the watery pink/red af, and the cramps are unbelievably bad this time around. I leave town tomorrow for two days and I am kinda wanting to stay home, but I cant lol hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## Maurie

My Clomid sisters, 
I have a question

TMI alert!

The side effects of clomid. 
I am currently 8dpo, I heard that a side effect of clomid was less CM. Well I am having the opposite problem. I have tons. Enough to need a pantyliner. 
Have you experienced this? I was kind of hoping for the less CM, as I usually have more than I like (sorry :blush:) but I think I have more this cycle..... Any help?:flower:

:dust::dust:To all:dust::dust:


----------



## Monalissa

I had very little to none of EWCM but a few days after O I've also had tons of CM. I am 8 or 9 dpo myself. I haven't had this much in I don't know how long!

I got my 7/8 dpo progesterone levels today. It went from 7 to 12 on 50 mgs of clomid. I read that it should be at least 15 on a medicated cycle. My OBGYN is happy with that number and does not plan to increase my dose if AF comes. In light of my follicle size the day after my surge and the new progesterone level of 12 I am worried 50 mgs is not enough. I only get 3 shots on clomid with this doctor and really don't know of she is doing what an RE would do. So confused and anxious. :(


----------



## Maurie

Monalissa said:


> I had very little to none of EWCM but a few days after O I've also had tons of CM. I am 8 or 9 dpo myself. I haven't had this much in I don't know how long!
> 
> I got my 7/8 dpo progesterone levels today. It went from 7 to 12 on 50 mgs of clomid. I read that it should be at least 15 on a medicated cycle. My OBGYN is happy with that number and does not plan to increase my dose if AF comes. In light of my follicle size the day after my surge and the new progesterone level of 12 I am worried 50 mgs is not enough. I only get 3 shots on clomid with this doctor and really don't know of she is doing what an RE would do. So confused and anxious. :(

Thank you, 
I am getting my bloods done tomorrow I think. My doc likes bloods at 10dpo. 
I had a completely unmonitored cycle. I ov regularly on my own but progesterone levels naturally were 12.9. I am on clomid to raise them because she thought they were too low. She told me if I dont conceive on this cycle I will go up to 100mg and be monitored. So I have no idea follicle size yet. 
SO frustrating.


----------



## trying hard

Maurie said:


> My Clomid sisters,
> I have a question
> 
> TMI alert!
> 
> The side effects of clomid.
> I am currently 8dpo, I heard that a side effect of clomid was less CM. Well I am having the opposite problem. I have tons. Enough to need a pantyliner.
> Have you experienced this? I was kind of hoping for the less CM, as I usually have more than I like (sorry :blush:) but I think I have more this cycle..... Any help?:flower:
> 
> :dust::dust:To all:dust::dust:


Just wanted to say that I was the same... Had almost no cm up until about 5dpo and since then have had heaps of creamy cm so much so I keep thinking its my period starting but its not.


----------



## Asryellah

*Maurie,* on clomid cycles I've had lots of cm right around taking the pills up to 
cd10/11 then it dryes up and around ovulation cd14/15 I have none!! So we're using pre-seed - such a great help :)


----------



## Euronova

Hey ladies, all crossed for a load of :BFP: before Christmas!!
Had my 12 weeks scan yesterday and just wanted to say Clomid can definitely do miracles. After a year of NOTHING happening, prob not even ovulation, we are finally able to tell everyone we are having a baby. The cycle we got our :BFP: I was sure it had not worked, I had horrible AF pains... Keep the hope up!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Good morning ladies (well it's morning here!)
thank you so much for all the advice about clomid. I cannot tell you how happy I am that my friend told me about this site, you have all been so wonderful and supportive (very different than what I found on another site). 
Anyway, I'm not naive and I know that its not going to be the best couple of days when I start (right before New Years) but if it gets us our take home baby then it is worth it, right?
I am wondering though, I only have one tube and I don't know which side I'm ov on so wouldn't it be a waste if I'm taking it on the cycle that's on the bum tube side? We're doing 3 cycles with clomid and then on to IUI (at least that's what I think the doc said I was still out of it from surgery- I have my post-op on 12/29 so I'll get the details then).
Have a great day!


----------



## Euronova

clomid stimulates both side, which is why there is more risk of twins, so i guess you can still ovulate from the "good" side :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well tuesday went for a big walk with the dogs when i got back went straight the loo when i wiped i had some blood yesterday and today nothing tuesday i was 10dpo could it of been implantation x x x


----------



## TryinFor1

Euronova said:


> clomid stimulates both side, which is why there is more risk of twins, so i guess you can still ovulate from the "good" side :)

When did you get af pains during your tww?

I got them yesterday, along with a backache, at 8dpo. I am PRAYING it was implantation! I have never felt like that before!


----------



## eegrl

Hey ladies, I have a Clomid question for you. This is my first round on Clomid 50mg (CD5-7) and I took my first pill yesterday afternoon. This morning my temp was super high. normally I am between 96.8 and 97.1 and today I was at 97.7! Has anyone ever had this happen?

Thanks!


----------



## Euronova

i got AF pain nearly a week before AF was due... i thought i was going to have the worse periods in my life! i kept going to the loo to check as i even dreamt that i was bleeding at night the pain was so strong.
i kept saying to OH... oh dear... i am not sure how many months of clomid i will stand and what if i have to take a higher dose!!! i had palpitations, headaches, hot flushes.. the whole lot and my boobs were really painful (they got painful before AF usually but it was worse)
i was so sure all was due to the clomid and in a way it prob was as my progesterone at day 21 was 88!! so i had a very strong ovulation (prob the first one in over a year!)


----------



## TryinFor1

Thanks girl! I got them HORRIBLE yesterday. I was nervous it was PMS but it is gone today. It wasnt a week before af though, only 4 days. She is due Saturday. AHH!! I hope it is true!!


----------



## mk8

Waving a shy hello. 

Hope it's ok for me to join. I'm on cycle 13 of TTC, I'm 31 and dh is 32. I ov on my own but my day 21 prog is borderline at 26nmol/l. My cycles are regular at 26-30 days, lp 12 days usually with spotting on 12dpo. Bloods revealed my numbers are ok but I have an elevated free androgen index (which can suggest pcos) but my internal ultrasound revealed everything was ok. Doc told me to keep trying, hubby had sa and his numbers are ok (35m/ml, 7%normal form, 51% progressive). After some badgering my doc prescribed clomid (refuses to do hsg as I'm low risk).

So took 50mg days 2-6. Opk and temped as I was curious what clomid would do, I got a positive opk earlier cd13, usually cd15), though fert friend says i ovd on cd15. but lp appears a bit shorter as I started spotting today cd26, 11dpo. Usually spot 12dpo on cd27. Temps also fell from 8dpo which surprised me as I expected clomid to boost stronger ov, stronger corpus luteum and therefore prog and lp. 

Wishing you all the best of luck!


----------



## TryinFor1

I am gonna be a bad girl and test tomorrow. Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## mk8

Luck!


----------



## TryinFor1

:)


----------



## Helena_

Hey all! I forgot about this clomid thread!

I will only be 6dpo on CD 21 but it will be much easier for me to get my progesterone checked on cd 21 instead of cd 22. Will this be ok or should I just wait until I'll be at a proper 7dpo?


----------



## trying hard

Wow lots of posts over night! lots to catch up on...

ttcreed- Has AF started properly yet?

euronova- Thanks for the words of encouragement, its always nice to hear success stories from a fellow LTTTCer :)

Trying for one- Good luck hun, it aint over till the fat lady sings. I wish you lots of :dust: for your test today :)

mrs jennyg- euronova is right you still have a good chance every month even with only one "good" tube. good luck :dust:

mk8- all your stats look pretty darn good to me but thresholds are a lot lower here in NZ for example day 21 progesterone only needs to be over 15! and thats while on clomid. I think perhaps you did O on cd 13 like your positive opk said so that makes things about right putting you at 13dpo not 11. :dust:

Helena I don't think it matters too much so long as the know how many days PO you are so you can tweek the numbers a little. Good luck! :dust:




I am now CD29 and 15dpo. I'm not ready for the heart ache of testing again so I'm just going to wait another couple days and see what happens. I was up quite a few times last night with an upset stomach and now I have diareah :( TMI I know sorry) So yeah cant really trust my temps this morning seens as I was up so many times. It was 36.8 so above cover line but below what it has been stable at for the last week. I have been having cramps too but don't know if its period cramps or upset stomach cramps. I'm sure I will find out soon enough though. PLEASE LET THIS BE IT... I have never got to 15dpo before (thank you clomid!!!!)


----------



## TryinFor1

It doesnt matter Helena. I know I answered you on facebook but the first time I had my progesterone checked, it was 7dpo and it was 17.2 The second time, I was 3dpo and it was 23. SO, you will be good to go!


----------



## mk8

Best of luck trying hard! What cycle of clomid are you on and were you not ov at all before it? 15 day lp... Promising! May you get the best early Xmas pressie yet!


----------



## trying hard

mk8 said:


> Best of luck trying hard! What cycle of clomid are you on and were you not ov at all before it? 15 day lp... Promising! May you get the best early Xmas pressie yet!


I was Oing before but had LPD (9days)




Well totally bummed, the :witch: has come... on to round two. :cry:


----------



## mk8

Oooo 15 day lp is great then! Sorry about the witch but i hear cycle three of clomid is the one that works for most! 

Question... Can you take b6 complex with clomid? Also, anybody tried acupuncture with clomid?


----------



## trying hard

mk8 said:


> Oooo 15 day lp is great then! Sorry about the witch but i hear cycle three of clomid is the one that works for most!
> 
> Question... Can you take b6 complex with clomid? Also, anybody tried acupuncture with clomid?

I took b6 with it... I don't think it would have been nearly as long with out it. I will be doing the same this cycle too. I'm wanting cycle two to be the one for me, I don't want to waste another month and another $60 not that that is much in comparison to IUI and IVF but even still, less is better. I think we have spent a small fortune on tests, vitamins, special lube and HPTs . Would hate to add it all up.


----------



## winston83

Got my blood results bk yesterday 98.4 was my level at 6dpo ignore my ticker coz it has jumped bk to day 1 even though I haven't had af yet last tested at 13 dpo bfn think I will test in the morning if still no af xx


----------



## mk8

Winston- good luck. Such high figures! Did you ov per clomid? What cycle of it are you on now? Hope this is your bfp!

Trying hard- thanks for the info, I think I might try b6 complex too seeing as I spot earlier on clomid.


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck Winston!!! Everything crossed here. xx


----------



## mrsjennyg

Euronova said:


> clomid stimulates both side, which is why there is more risk of twins, so i guess you can still ovulate from the "good" side :)

Wow really? I thought you only ov on one side per cycle? That makes me feel better! Thank you!


----------



## mrsjennyg

TryinFor1 said:


> Euronova said:
> 
> 
> clomid stimulates both side, which is why there is more risk of twins, so i guess you can still ovulate from the "good" side :)
> 
> When did you get af pains during your tww?
> 
> I got them yesterday, along with a backache, at 8dpo. I am PRAYING it was implantation! I have never felt like that before!Click to expand...

I don't get O pains- which might make sense because my doc doesn't like my temps/bbt charts- she says I'm not "spikey" enough. I do get some major AF cramps- go figure. We'll see how I do when I start clomid...per Fertility Friend I should get AF 12/27. No TTC this cycle because of my surgery :dohh:


----------



## zimmy

Hi ladies! Back from vacation. Caught a cold on the plane ride home, so BD-ing is not very fun right now, lol. Started my 2nd Clomid cycle just before leaving and got a little nervous at the resort - really feeling twinges and cramps! Went away after my last pill, but started again now (I'm CD15 today). Hopefully it means it's working! 

I was excited to use the OV sticks I bought online this month, but they haven't arrived yet :( I really hope this is the month for me, AF last month was BRUTAL! So so painful :(


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all,

I feel pregnant with my son on my second round of clomid a few years back. 

We then wanted to try for another - on our second cycle I fell pregnant but sadly miscarried. So took a little break and now on my second cycle again - af not showed up but bfn on tests. My question is - how many cycles have you done clomid for?

My doc says only one more cycle and then my only option is IVF - I'm quite scared by the thought of that and have no idea why it is not working for me like it did with my son. I've only got one tube as I had an ectopic about 10 months after my son was born (we were not trying)

Has anyone kept going on clomid for more than 3 cycles???


----------



## winston83

Hiya chick I'm on my 5th round of clomid xx


----------



## Monalissa

*everhopeful*, my OBGYN says she only uses it for 3 cycles. I've read it can be used for 6 cycles, though I am not sure it's used more than that. HTH!

I am currently 10 or 11 dpo, still not spotting which is good. I still doubt I am pregnant because the reasons I stated earlier (smallish follicle size 24 hours after surge). I don't feel anything really....pregnant or like AF is coming on.

Does anyone know if it's bad to do one cycle of Clomid then stop? I am thinking of finding a new OBGYN or at least going for a second opinion. I'm not comfortable with some of what mine has said based on my own research and even compared to what many of your doctors have told you. 

The other day she again said that my 14mm follies could have grown to 20 mm in 12-24 hours. I also asked about my uterine lining when I got my progesterone levels and she said that it does not thin your lining, that it has the opposite affect of making it thicker because of the increased progesterone. 

Maybe I am overreacting, I don't know. This is such an emotional time as you all know. :/ But I don't particularly care for her rushed/brusque bedside manner either.


----------



## Mrs.B.

My doc said I can have 6 cycles x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hey ladies I'm needing a bit of advice please...

I'm on CD4 of my 3rd round of clomid 50mg CD2-6. My periods are getting lighter with every round and I'm getting worried about my lining, is there anything I can do to improve it myself? I don't see my FS until the 4th Jan and that's to get my next 3 rounds but I want to try and do something this cycle. Any advice would be much appreciated, thanks :)


----------



## mk8

Princess- perhas you can try acupuncture and/or vit B6 complex?


----------



## PrincessTaz

mk8 said:


> Princess- perhas you can try acupuncture and/or vit B6 complex?

Thank you. 
Acupunture isn't an option this cycle, money is tight with Christmas. I'm uo for trying the vit B6 though. I've just been on holland and barrett's webiste and they do it in 50mg and 100mg, how much should I take and should I take it everyday?


----------



## mk8

Not sure what would be best but I intend to take 50- I am worried about overdosing!


----------



## TryinFor1

PrincessTaz said:


> mk8 said:
> 
> 
> Princess- perhas you can try acupuncture and/or vit B6 complex?
> 
> Thank you.
> Acupunture isn't an option this cycle, money is tight with Christmas. I'm uo for trying the vit B6 though. I've just been on holland and barrett's webiste and they do it in 50mg and 100mg, how much should I take and should I take it everyday?Click to expand...

I used to take 100. You cant really overdose on B6 (as long as you are not taking like abnormally large quantities) as it is water soluble and you will pee out the rest of it out. Lol. Dont take more than 100 though. xx

Oh, and it turns your pee neon yellow. Be prepared for that. I was shocked when I saw it!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hi Clomid girls!! Excited to finally be a member of the Clomid club!! I'm looking for any of you who have taken 25 mg and successfully ovulated with that low dose??


----------



## PrincessTaz

Thanks guys :)
I think I'll try the 100mg then. Do you take them for your whole cycle? Sorry I'm so clueless, when I started clomid my FS didn't even mention it could effect my uterine lining!


----------



## trying hard

yes you take it the whole cycle... And tryin 4 1 is SOOOO right about the neon yellow pee talk about ick!!!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Well I'm going to go buy some today, I'm already 5 days into this cycle but that should be ok, better late than never! Not looking forward to the yeloow pee lol. Thanks for the advice ladies :xmas2:


----------



## ebony2010

everhopeful said:


> Has anyone kept going on clomid for more than 3 cycles???

My FS gave me 6 cycles and I have the option to do 6 more if I want after.



PrincessTaz said:


> mk8 said:
> 
> 
> Princess- perhas you can try acupuncture and/or vit B6 complex?
> 
> Thank you.
> Acupunture isn't an option this cycle, money is tight with Christmas. I'm uo for trying the vit B6 though. I've just been on holland and barrett's webiste and they do it in 50mg and 100mg, how much should I take and should I take it everyday?Click to expand...

There is a really big thread on here about vit b that you'd get some great info on. xxx


----------



## Damita

Third cycle failed for me - only got three cycles left..

But am trying acupuncture in Jan :thumbup: already take B vits and D vits..


----------



## Damita

Third cycle failed for me - only got three cycles left..

But am trying acupuncture in Jan :thumbup: already take B vits and D vits..


----------



## PrincessTaz

Aw Damita I'm sorry it didn't work this cycle. Good luck for round 4 :hugs:


----------



## trying hard

Sorry Damita, :hug:


----------



## norahbattie

Sorry this cycle didn't work for you Damita, I did acupuncture before I tried clomid, I did 6 weeks worth and my cycle never came :( before acupuncture I had regular 45 day cycles and i don't know if they are linked but It didn't work for me. I did like the massage they did for me afterwards though :)


----------



## trying hard

ICK!!!! my period has never been this heavy in my whole life! TMI alert lots of big clots :( any body else like that on clomid?


----------



## zimmy

I had a really bad period on my first round - hoping I don't get AF this time!!


----------



## mk8

Af is heavier today (cycle day 1 of full flow) than usual. Since TTC my periods seem light. Maybe it's the stress! I was worried my lining would be thinned on clomid so in a weird way, I hope I get a heavyish period. I had brown sitting for 2 days... Did you? Again I had that since TTC so maybe my stress is causing a hormonal imbalance. Baaaad back pain this time though. 

Let's get those bfps soon!


----------



## trying hard

i have never got any spotting ever... when my AF comes she comes with vengeance then is all over rover in 4 days or so.


----------



## winston83

Cd 1 for me again gutted is not the word :-( .............


----------



## trying hard

Oh Winston, so sorry hun :(


----------



## norahbattie

Very odd indeed I have just had streaks of light blood on wiping yesterday and then almost dried up this morning, sorry for TMI. I know I havent ovulated as I have had scans so am wondering if this is start of my AF I'm not due for another 10 days or so


----------



## Bugbabe77

Pla can I join? Have started clomid this month - cd2-6. I'm hoping for a Xmas/new year miracle x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Sorry winston :hugs:


----------



## mrsjennyg

i'm sorry Winston :(


----------



## TryinFor1

I think I got my bfp girls.

The line was faint on a frer and it freaks me out cause AF is due today but there was definitely a second line. I am basking in it now just in case my body decides to be a bitch and be a chemical or something.


----------



## zimmy

TryinFor1!!!! Awesome!! Congrats girl :) Round 4?


----------



## TryinFor1

Round three! 

I called my dr yesterday after i got a bfn and asked them to call in my clomid so I would have it. but I took a frer this morning and the second line popped right up. I changed all that yesterday after I picked up my clomid. Lol. 

I hope I didnt jinx myself by doing that. :/


----------



## zimmy

That's fantastic! I hear round 3 is the one most women fall pregnant on :) So happy for you! Btw - no such thing as jinxes, you are gonna have a baby!!! yay!


----------



## TryinFor1

It only took 8 months! Lol. I hope it is a sticky bean. Like I said, it just scares me a little cause af is due today and the test is awfully light. BUT I have never been pregnant before... so I have no idea how my body responds to tests.


----------



## zimmy

Well I've been ttc for many years, and in my experience a line is a line - no amount of wishing or hoping will make a 2nd line show when you are not pregnant. No use worrying about a chemical (I've had one) as it will happen if it's going to. Right now you are pregnant and should celebrate!! I've had 2 BFPs in my life and even a week after AF was expected I only ever got faintish lines. Even a urine test at my Dr's office showed negative when I was pregnant. Depends a lot on the individual. Praying for a sticky bean for you!!!!


----------



## Euronova

TryinFor1 said:


> It only took 8 months! Lol. I hope it is a sticky bean. Like I said, it just scares me a little cause af is due today and the test is awfully light. BUT I have never been pregnant before... so I have no idea how my body responds to tests.

A line is a line!!! I had a couple of :bfn: before I got my :bfp: test again in the morning and hopefully the line will get darker and darker (after nearly a year of TTC and not even a second line on an OPK) I could not get over getting a second line, I think I peed on 8 tests and I kept them with dates and times to see how darker they were getting! :)

Congrats!!!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Tryinfor1 - Congratulations hun, a line is line! Once you see it getting darker you'll feel more at ease. Wishing you a very happy & healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## winston83

Ccongratations trying hope u have a fantastic 9 mnths it's nice to see a Xmas bfp xxx


----------



## Monalissa

Winston, hugs to you. I'm sorry.

Congrats Tryin! That's very exciting!

I'm on CD 25 with no spotting at all. My cycles are 23-26 days and I always have spotting 3-4 days before AF comes. I couldn't help it and took a test Thursday night and got a BFN. I also have some mild cramping. Trying hard not to get my hopes up.


----------



## Lisa92881

TryinFor1 said:


> It only took 8 months! Lol. I hope it is a sticky bean. Like I said, it just scares me a little cause af is due today and the test is awfully light. BUT I have never been pregnant before... so I have no idea how my body responds to tests.

OH HOORAY!!!! What a nice Christmas present. I love your pic by the way. I hope this is a sticky bean!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsLMH

Hi Ladies, hope you don't mind me joining this thread. After nearly 3 years of TTC, all tests came back normal. Have been started on Clomid, am due to start first cycle just before the new year.
As my blood tests show i am already ovulating i wasn't sure of the benefits of clomid. I've been told to take them cd2-6.
Is anybody else in a similar situation? Also my period are very regular at 28 days but only tend to last for 3-4 days, is this an indication of thin lining? Not sure whether to try vit b.
Good luck to everyone this month!


----------



## Damita

Yay congrats on the BFP

MrsLMH :wave: hey! Not in the same situation as I have PCOS, but I hope the first cycle works :)


----------



## zimmy

MrsLMH - We're in the same boat. TTC for years, all tests normal and I ovulate on my own. Dr. said that Clomid will help give the sperm more targets, increasing our chances of conceiving. I am not being monitored via bloodwork or ultrasound, are you? I'm currently on CD 17 of cycle #2, 50 mg taken days 2 - 6, and my periods were every 28 dyas only lasting 3 days as well. Nothing to do with a thin lining. Last month (my first Clomid month) I had a longer cycle - 34 days. Lots of cramping during AF as well. This month I'm trying Ovulation sticks, but honestly not sure if they are working - lol, I'll let you know :)


----------



## Northeastttc

hey , im also TTC with PCOS i am on my 2nd round on Clomid first round off 100mg, CD8. cycle buddies anyone??:thumbup:


----------



## norahbattie

I'm happy to buddy with anyone that wants to, that little blood that dried up this morning (sorry tmi) is now the full blown AF. So round 2 starts, problem is I away visiting hubby this weekend and I have left my clomid at home so won't be able to start until day 3 late in the evening. I am doing 500mg twice a day of metformin and 100mg of clomid this cycle. I really hope it works, would be an amazing anniversary present to give hubby. Our wedding anniversary is on the 15th of Jan. I'm not keeping my hopes up as I was really disappointed by round 1, I know it only lasted 18 days but still.


----------



## 35_Smiling

*Here I go again ladies I leave you for a few days and you had me reading 3 LONGGGGGGGGG pages!!!  *

*Ttcreed: I hope you have a wonderful weekend.  sorry af got you. Dont give up hun..it will happen believe okay.  all the best.*

*Mrs. B Welcome! All the best with your cycle *

*TryinFor1: I hope you have a wonderful weekend. Holy Moly!!! Rally :yippee: I hope its a def  for you and not no chemical one!  fingers/toes crossed!!!! Keep us posted!!!!!!!!!*

*PrincessTaz: I hope you have a wonderful weekend. Yes being on BNB I have no reason to stay depressed too long if you know what I mean. I am so ready to start again. *

*Trying hard: I hope you have a wonderful weekend.  I am so sorry the  paid her respect yesterday! I wonder if you could have had a chemical pregnanc. If your experiencing clots and a very heavy cycle then I wonder if you did...that's odd...that's what happen to me but I ended up finding out early with a 10mil prego test then had the chemical pregnancy and considering your af was late too and its very heavy when it came. I am no expert and I could be wrong. Sorry once again hun. Perhaps next cycle will be the one for you!  *

*Trying Rocking: Welcome! All the best with your cycle  .*

*Winston83: wave: hey hun all the best! Sorry the witch paid her respects today hun drat hope next cycle is better *

*Arsyellah: I hope you have a wonderful weekend. Thanks hun I refuse to stay depress too long hun. Thanks for BNB I feed off of you wonderful ladies on here and the support I get is just OUT OF THIS WORLD! If I stay depress too long then it will take longer for me to get another  you dig me? so when one fail just get up and keep tryinlol thats what I do all the timeits been 4 m/c and I just want to keep going because I know we are close to having a full-termGood luck to you on this cycle hun. *

*Wantblessings: I hope you have a wonderful weekend. Good luck this cycle *

*Norahbattie: I hope you have a wonderful weekend. Good luck *

*Maurie: I had a lot of cm on clomid too. Dont feel too bad. Panty liners were my best friend for a day or two. Welcome to the forum and good luck this cycle  *

*Monalissa: I hope you have a wonderful weekend.*

*Euronova: CONGRATULATIONS to you on your  you are such a encouragement! Thank you!  Happy 40 weeks! :yippee:*

*Mrsjennyg: I am glad the ladies on here were able to help you. Good luck hun *

*Caz&bob: I hope you have a wonderful weekend. Good luck on this cycle *

*Eegrl: I hope you have a wonderful weekend. Good luck on this cycle *

*mk8: Welcome!!!! I hope you have a wonderful weekend. Sorry the  paid her respects yesterday. Good luck your next cycle *

*Helena_Lynn: Welcome!!!! Good luck on this cycle! *

*Mrphyemma: :wave: hey hun how are you? All the best on this cycle *

*Zimmy: glad you had a wonderful vacation! Sorry you got a cold boo. Hope you feel better really soon. Good luck with this cycle *



*Everhopful: I stayed on clomid for 3 cycles then took a break on my own (the fs felt I shouldnt but I wanted to) then after 3 months I went back on for another 4 cycles and went off each time between them between them I still manage to get a bfp two last year and twice this year. Still praying for a sticky baby simo..I refuse to give up. Good luck to you tho..*

*Lisa92881: Welcome!!!!!! Good luck to you on this cycle! *

*Ebony2010: Hope you have a wonderful weekend! How are you doing?*

*Damita: good luck hun! whats vitamin B for if you dont mind me asking? I take the vitamin D for my blood clotting issue in hope it will bring it down. I take 10,000mg daily. Good luck on this cycle *

*Bugbabe77: Welcome!!!!! good luck to you with this cycle!*

*Mrs. LMH Welcome!!!! good luck to you too on this cycle!!*


----------



## TryinFor1

My test was no darker today than yesterday. I dont think it is going to end well.

Thanks for the support ladies. It means a lot.


----------



## zimmy

I still say a line is a line. Try and stay positive Tryin'!!


----------



## zimmy

Has anyone used Ovulation predictor strips while on Clomid? My order came in late this month, so I didn't start using them until CD15. I got a second line about half as dark as the control line, then the next day it was significantly darker but still not as dark as control, then yesterday lighter than CD15. My doctor told me not to use them because the results would not be accurate on Clomid, but thought I'd check......paranoid me now thinks that even though I was ovulating on my own without Clomid, I am suddenly not ovulating anymore because of the drug? What do you ladies think?


----------



## TryinFor1

I would rely more on the signs of ovulation. I get severe cramps on Clomid and use my ewcm. I KNOW when I am ovulating on it. I also use OPKs though. My dr said it was ok to use them starting 3 days after my last clomid pill. They work just fine for me. Always catch my surge.


----------



## Asryellah

Yay!!! Congratulations Tryingfor1 :wohoo: I really hope you get a sticky bean, and sure it is. Doesn't hcg double like in 2 days, so maybe tomorrow line is darker. Or maybe you go and get it done from your blood. So great to have a :bfp: in this thread :happydance:

Zimmy, my doc always does ask on have I gotten + on a opk, so she does rely also in opks. As do I, I've gotten positives without clomid and on. But maybe you just didn't catch it? Good luck anyway :thumbup::dust:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Zimmy I used opks and CB digi last cycle. I was using mt opks 3 times a day and only 1 was darker than the control and then the next one a few hours later went back lighter. Maybe you just missed the strongest part of your surge. I'd never even heard that clomid could effect opks.


----------



## mrsjennyg

congrats Tryin! I really hope this is a sticky baby for you =) FX!

I use OPK's and charting but this next cycle will be my first Clomid cylcle. does anyone use the Clear Blue Fertility monitor? my friend let me borrow hers so I will use it this up coming cycle as well. I should get AF on Christmas per Fertility Friend (thanks Santa)- we weren't TTC this cyle b/c of the tube surgery.


----------



## Helsbels192

Hiya

I started chlomid this month also, 50mg day 2-6! No side effects yet and I'm on day 10 of cycle! How u feeling? X


----------



## MrsLMH

Hi Zimmy, i'm not getting followed up by u/s but am getting day 21 bloods done also. I'm due a/f on 29th dec so will start the clomid after that. I do use clear blue fertility monitor too.
Am hoping my cycles don't alter to much as hubby works away so i rely on my regular cycles!!


----------



## tupi

hello ladies,

does clomid affect the uterine lining? I mean it will be thick or thin?
thank you


----------



## PrincessTaz

Helsbels192 said:


> Hiya
> 
> I started chlomid this month also, 50mg day 2-6! No side effects yet and I'm on day 10 of cycle! How u feeling? X

Hey

I'm on my 3rd round 50mg CD2-6 and I'm not having any side effects either. I'm nit complaining though because I normally feel like crap!


----------



## Damita

:wave: third cycle worked for me :)


----------



## Euronova

Yeah!!!!! Congrats Damita!!!!! Love to see more clomid :bfp: xx


----------



## Damita

Thank you :)


----------



## mrsjennyg

congrats Damita! that's wonderful =)


----------



## Helsbels192

I'm in the same boat Hun! First round! X


----------



## mk8

Hi Tupi, some people say that it thins the uterine lining. They also say it can reduce EWCM but that's not for everybody. 

I did notice on Cycle 1 of Clomid that my AF was lighter so perhaps it did do something there? Not sure what to do to improve it though.


----------



## 35_Smiling

*tryinFor1: all no hun. when is your  is due?  Its not over under the  shows her face so at this moment you still got your *

*zimmy: I second that too! If the ovulation predictor strips are the same as what they call opk then YES I used them from CD13 because I usually ov around CD 15 or 16. Good luck hun  well been you got a second line and each day its darker you better be doing your othon at about now! The more  there waiting is the better! *

*Helsbel192: good luck on your clomid cycle hun all the best *

*Tubi: sorry have no idea. I havent had any issues.*

*Damita: wow CONGRATS TO YOU HUN! :yippee: *


----------



## tupi

mk8 said:


> Hi Tupi, some people say that it thins the uterine lining. They also say it can reduce EWCM but that's not for everybody.
> 
> I did notice on Cycle 1 of Clomid that my AF was lighter so perhaps it did do something there? Not sure what to do to improve it though.

thank you


----------



## tupi

35_Smiling said:


> *tryinFor1: all no hun. when is your  is due?  Its not over under the  shows her face so at this moment you still got your *
> 
> *zimmy: I second that too! If the ovulation predictor strips are the same as what they call opk then YES I used them from CD13 because I usually ov around CD 15 or 16. Good luck hun  well been you got a second line and each day its darker you better be doing your othon at about now! The more  there waiting is the better! *
> 
> *Helsbel192: good luck on your clomid cycle hun all the best *
> 
> *Tubi: sorry have no idea. I havent had any issues.*
> 
> *Damita: wow CONGRATS TO YOU HUN! :yippee: *

thank you


----------



## trying hard

WOW I leave the computer for a couple days and am flooded with things to catch up on...:coffee:

First of all YAY Damita and tryin for one :happydance: That is so great, I am so thrilled for you both!:thumbup:

Norabattie That is strange, at least you don't have to wait long to start your next round. :):shrug:

Monalissa good luck honey I hope it is your turn too. :dust:

Mrs LMH hello and welcome, I hope your stay here is a short one. As for being prescribed for unexplained... Yes it absolutely can help you, clomid can fix lots of little things that all your tests so far just haven't picked up on and if not it gives your OHs swimmers more targets. So don't give up hope. Your day will some :D :dust:

HELLO northeastttc, I am CD 5 50mg days 2-6 round 2 with LPD. lots of luck honey :)

Thankyou for your kind words 35 smiling you're sweet. :hugs:


Helsbels Good luck hun, are you having bloods on day 12 too? Any way best of luck :D


Tupi in theory it is supposed to make it thicker because of the increased progesterone but if you are on a dose too high it can make it thinner thats why they start you on as low a dose as possible, hope this helps and lots of baby :dust:



And then me... currently CD 5 have taken my first 4 pills. Only a few warm flushes so far but not uncomfortable as the weather down here doesn't seem to know it's summer.


Have a great last week of work before the holidays people


----------



## Helsbels192

Hi trying hard

Thanks for post, no I don't have any follow up or anything now until the 30th jan when we are back at the clinic to see about iui! I'm really hoping that we have success before then!! Xx


----------



## Asryellah

Congrats Damita!! :happydance: We seem to be blessed now when christmas is coming :xmas6:

Was there anything special you did this cycle you got BFP?


----------



## mrsjennyg

Asryellah said:


> Congrats Damita!! :happydance: We seem to be blessed now when christmas is coming :xmas6:
> 
> Was there anything special you did this cycle you got BFP?

I was wondering the same thing Asryellah!
For our new BFP ladies, did you do anything different this cycle?


----------



## Damita

mrsjennyg said:


> Asryellah said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Damita!! :happydance: We seem to be blessed now when christmas is coming :xmas6:
> 
> Was there anything special you did this cycle you got BFP?
> 
> I was wondering the same thing Asryellah!
> For our new BFP ladies, did you do anything different this cycle?Click to expand...

Erm well I was told I didn't ovulate when I had my CD21 bloods turned out I just ovulated later, we only :sex: on the day after ovulation so def recommend that and :sex: every other day :thumbup: We normally stopped after ovulation but this time we carried on.

Pills I took this month A-Z vits with iron, omega 3, magnesia & calcium with vit D and garlic tabs...

Other than that nothing special, no softcups, we used pre-seed but we have been using that since the start.


----------



## TryinFor1

I didnt do anything different except take my clomid 2-6 instead of 3-7. I am really worried because the lines on my test are not getting any darker. I am calling my doctor today to see what they say. 

Dh and I BD Thursday, twice Saturday, and once Sunday and then he left Sunday night for a business trip. I ovulated Monday night. Oh, and I didnt use softcups.

Everything else was the same. Prenatals, FertilCM, preseed. That is all I did. And OPKs.


----------



## TryinFor1

35:

Af was due two days ago. I have a 12 day lp but I am 14dpo right now.


----------



## Monalissa

Damita - Congrats!!! 

Thanks, Trying Hard! That's great you haven't had too many side effects. I hated being dizzy/lightheaded the most, but those hot flashes weren't too fun either! 

I'm pretty sure I'm out. I'm officially 1 day late, but I think Clomid just extended my cycle a bit. I started spotting a teeny amount Saturday night and it's gotten heavier since along with cramping. I'm sure the :witch: will be here in the next day or two.


----------



## tupi

thank you trying hard :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Tonight is the night, I start my Clomid ... excited much :happydance:


----------



## TryinFor1

Yay! Good luck Mrs. B! cd2-6 is what did it for me!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Im so excited! Cant even imagine how I'd feel if it worked, let alone got me pregnant! I'm just looking forward to ovulating, whether it be this cycle or next :winkwink:


----------



## Lisa92881

That's how I feel, I'll be super excited to ovulate, nevermind if I get pregnant too!!


----------



## norahbattie

Big big congratulations Damita & Trying 4 1, that is absolutely fabulous news!!! I am so happy for you both, good luck for the rest of the 9 months and then the gruelling punishment after that and the loss of money from your wallet :winkwink:

As for me I am day 3 of my cycle but day 1 of the clomid, I know I was supposed to take it yesterday but I was up visiting hubby and wasn't expecting the :witch: (never have I been so glad to see her though) and so didn't take my clomid with me. I hope it doesn't make a difference, I took 100mg today and so far no major side effects apart from being like a dog on heat! :blush:

I am going to continue taking it in the morning since I have so many other tablets to take in the morning and don't seem to be suffering from too many side effects during the day. At this rate I feel like I need a dosset box!

My scan should be next week Wednesday so fingers crossed for then, I really hope my teeny tiny follicles grow with this wonder drug that doesn't seem to be working so well for me YET!


----------



## Damita

TryinFor1 said:


> I didnt do anything different except take my clomid 2-6 instead of 3-7. I am really worried because the lines on my test are not getting any darker. I am calling my doctor today to see what they say.
> 
> Dh and I BD Thursday, twice Saturday, and once Sunday and then he left Sunday night for a business trip. I ovulated Monday night. Oh, and I didnt use softcups.
> 
> Everything else was the same. Prenatals, FertilCM, preseed. That is all I did. And OPKs.

I took mine 2-6 too :thumbup:


----------



## TryinFor1

We did it damita!


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations to Damita and tryinfor1!! Its nice to see some clomid success stories. xx


----------



## mk8

Well done mamas to be! You give us hope! 

Out of curiosity, did you take clomid in the morning or at night?


----------



## Damita

mk8 said:


> Well done mamas to be! You give us hope!
> 
> Out of curiosity, did you take clomid in the morning or at night?

Morning for me :thumbup:


----------



## TryinFor1

Night time for me! :flower:


----------



## MrsLMH

it is nice to hear success stories,i'm just waiting afto arrive soi can start my firstround of clomid after all tests came back normal! Considering using preseed and vit b6 also but looking at reviews etc first!


----------



## norahbattie

I was wondering ladies does clomid make your AF much lighter than a regular cycle? Mine is still heavy but much much lighter than what I had before. Sorry for TMI, I previously went through 3 tampons or pads a day and now I can go with 1-2.


----------



## Damita

norahbattie said:


> I was wondering ladies does clomid make your AF much lighter than a regular cycle? Mine is still heavy but much much lighter than what I had before. Sorry for TMI, I previously went through 3 tampons or pads a day and now I can go with 1-2.

Yeah mine was lighter :thumbup: But also get checked for iron levels as low iron levels made my period really light that was before the clomid.


----------



## Euronova

I took mine evening when we had our :bfp: but really we had a lot more sex that month a lot earlier and a lot later on in the cycle than we normally did (we were getting a bit bored of it all and demotivated so i think clomid gave us another boost)... we definitely did not leave more than 48 hours without sex and rarely leaved more than even 36 hours... bearing in mind i was injured (got stung by a hornet on my foot and had a huge swollen foot right around O... not sure if that helped or maybe the antihistamine helped... ) it was a lot of quickies...


----------



## Monalissa

I took mine at night to help "sleep off" the side effects, but I still had them so I'm not sure it made a difference?

I seriously wish AF would just start already, the spotting and cramping is depressing. Now I am at 28 days when my cycles are usually 23-26. Did Clomid extend anyone else's cycle too?

I don't know if I am taking it again this cycle. I managed to get an appointment with an OBGYN who has a "special interest" in helping women conceive for this Friday. He comes highly recommended from a friend. I'm kind of nervous and excited, and am hoping to feel more comfortable after getting a second opinion. Friday will probably be CD3, so there's a chance I might be taking it. I hope so!


----------



## Maurie

Monalissa,
I dont feel like my cycle is any longer, though my leuteal phase is much longer. I am now 15dpo. all tests are negative. I did O 2 days sooner on CD 16 rather than 18

I took it 50mg 3-7. no real side effects I noticed other than emotions. DH said I was "crazy" this cycle. so much so that he had me make another appointment to discuss whether there was another option. but in the end they decided it was best for me to follow this procedure. So 50mg for 2 more cycles, then bump up to 100mg for a couple cycles. 

soon as AF shows herself I will be calling for my prescription. 
Hope next cycle we all get our much awaited BFP! :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

What side effects did you ladies get?

Maurie, what do you mean by Crazy? lol


----------



## wannabeprego

TryinFor1 said:


> Yay! Good luck Mrs. B! cd2-6 is what did it for me!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/CongratsontheBFP.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

Damita said:


> :wave: third cycle worked for me :)

:happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Animate-8.gif


----------



## Maurie

Mrs.B. said:


> What side effects did you ladies get?
> 
> Maurie, what do you mean by Crazy? lol

I must start by saying, I am an emotional person naturally. Add hormones onto that and I have mood swings, There were higher highs and lower lows for me. The mood swings may also have been due to my birthday and the holidays coming up too.


----------



## Monalissa

*Maurie*, it extended my luteal phase without spotting by 1-2 days. I'm about 15 DPO now too. I was hoping I wouldn't spot at all anymore, guess not. I O'd 2-3 days later than usual. 

*Mrs.B.*, I had hot flashes, headaches and was lightheaded. I spent a couple days feeling lightheaded all day long. I hated that the most! I work in NYC and taking the subway feeling like that is kind of scary. But I will say that I am more "sensitive" to being lightheaded because of an inner ear infection I had years ago, so maybe that's why it affected me like that.


----------



## winston83

Evening girls have decided to skip clomid this mnth due to all the partying we will be doing hoping it will perk me up as I was so down when af arrived after a 6 mnth break from clomid I got it into my head that it would defo work this time and when af arrived it crushed me a little hope you all have an amazing Xmas love and babydust to u all xxxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Merry Christmas Winston. I know exactly how you feel. I felt the same last cycle too after a three month break, I actually epected a BFP because I had had one last November too. How crazy am I? Our turns will come hun, enjoy your Christmas and get plenty of BDing in just incase. ;) xx


----------



## daviess3

Winston , emma just popping in to say hi!! Check out my sig!! Only pug it up today!! Had 2 scans seen hb! But not counting my chickens as I had hb before but praying this feels different I have nausea an symptoms!! Love it!! 
I had few months off clomid then I took it 2 months expected bfp! Nothing!! 3rd month didn't expect it an wham bfp!! Whilst I was away in Thailand with work! I personally think clomid takes few months to get back in ur system!! So don't give up! 

Emma I no this must be bringing back memories but it will happen I no it!! Merry Xmas to u both is caz still around? Xx


----------



## norahbattie

I had the same hot flushes, lightheadedness and raging emotions when i took clomid in the first cycle. This cycle I have increased to 100mg and NO SIDE EFFECTS!!! I fear it may not be working :cry: but I am not losing hoping until the first scan next week. I am only day 2 today but the last cycle I had it all from day 1!

As for me, my AF that I thought was light is now incredibly heavy, bonus is that there are very few clots which I normally got, lets hope day 4 of the cycle is better tomorrow and lighter..sorry TMI


----------



## Helena_

hello girls,

I have come to terms with the fact that I belong here now and will begin to make myself comfortable here. It's so hard to see how so many leave the trying to conceive section and I'm just stuck there. I guess many of you have moved onto here and it will be nice to see some familiar faces. 

This is my second round of clomid (first didn't work) and I'm 7dpo and will get my progesterone levels back tomorrow (I hope) and really am praying that it's high enough. I will probably test on Christmas but I have mixed feelings about that. I'm not all that hopeful and don't want a Christmas let down. 

So this is me saying hi (I don't think for the first time)! 

How is everyone?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hey ladies, I think Clomid has made my temp jump up! Was surprised this morning with my reading so I checked It again. I also had weird dreams last night, maybe a coincidence but strange non the less


----------



## winston83

Thanks Emma xxx
Thanks Davies congratulations chick really happy for you xxx


----------



## mk8

Mrs.B. said:


> Hey ladies, I think Clomid has made my temp jump up! Was surprised this morning with my reading so I checked It again. I also had weird dreams last night, maybe a coincidence but strange non the less

Hey mrsb, I've heard clomid does increase temps. Mine certainly went up last cycle overall. Not temping this cycle though. Hopefully this is your bfp cycle!


----------



## Asryellah

Daviess!!! OMG Congrats!!! :dance: I'm so happy for you! 

As for me, af arrived today so I'll sign off from this thread. I will not be using clomid anymore. I'll take a break and then see whats next for us..maybe IUI?
Clomid didn't do the trick, not a suprise though cos I ovulate on my own anyways, so maybe the problem lays somewhere else. Truly wish good luck to all of you ladies in here, and hopefully year 2012 will be our lucky year!!! :thumbup::dust:

and Merry Christmas :xmas16:


----------



## Monalissa

Mrs.B. said:


> Hey ladies, I think Clomid has made my temp jump up! Was surprised this morning with my reading so I checked It again. I also had weird dreams last night, maybe a coincidence but strange non the less

Actually, that was one side effect (?) that I forgot I posted about when I was taking it. I had really strange, vivid dreams!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Monalissa said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I think Clomid has made my temp jump up! Was surprised this morning with my reading so I checked It again. I also had weird dreams last night, maybe a coincidence but strange non the less
> 
> Actually, that was one side effect (?) that I forgot I posted about when I was taking it. I had really strange, vivid dreams!Click to expand...

Ive never had such weird dreams that I remembered all the detail in


----------



## Mrs.B.

mk8 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I think Clomid has made my temp jump up! Was surprised this morning with my reading so I checked It again. I also had weird dreams last night, maybe a coincidence but strange non the less
> 
> Hey mrsb, I've heard clomid does increase temps. Mine certainly went up last cycle overall. Not temping this cycle though. Hopefully this is your bfp cycle!Click to expand...

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Monalissa

Helena_Lynn said:


> hello girls,
> 
> I have come to terms with the fact that I belong here now and will begin to make myself comfortable here. It's so hard to see how so many leave the trying to conceive section and I'm just stuck there. I guess many of you have moved onto here and it will be nice to see some familiar faces.
> 
> This is my second round of clomid (first didn't work) and I'm 7dpo and will get my progesterone levels back tomorrow (I hope) and really am praying that it's high enough. I will probably test on Christmas but I have mixed feelings about that. I'm not all that hopeful and don't want a Christmas let down.
> 
> So this is me saying hi (I don't think for the first time)!
> 
> How is everyone?

Just wanted to say hello and welcome! Fingers crossed that your second round worked! :dust:


----------



## jdonn109

Hi everyone. I have been a lurker on these boards for some time now. Thought I'd step out into the light...haha.

I am 36 and my husband will be 41 in 2 months. We have been TTC for 14 months with a lot of frustration. 

My husband finally took his SA at the end of October (only took him 6 months to get up the nerve for that- said it was mortifying....can you imagine?? silly boy!). The SA was a 1.3. My OB said that was slightly low but nothing to be concerned with. (How can slightly low be nothing to be concerned with?)

I then went for the HORRIBLE HSG test. No issues there, either...except for the writhing pain and agony that was the test!! I should have known when the nurses shoved 2 pads and 3 washcloths under the changing room door that I was in serious trouble. OMG! I had terrible cramping and pain until my period started on 12/2.

I have been charting my BBT since the beginning (for over 14 months). I ovulate late, usually around day 20-22 and start my cycle over on day 28. I do ovulate, which is good but my luteal phase is terribly short.

My OB started me on 50mg CLOMID days 3-7. I started my 1st round on12/5. I also invested in the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor. I've had a lot of High days but b/c I have been doing my BBT, I had a temp drop on 12/18. We BD on 12/18 but the monitor still showed it as a High day. On 12/20 I got my 1st PEAK reading and we BD again. My temps have shot up. I know I O'd somewhere between 12/18-12/20. I also have another PEAK reading today.

The issue here is that I have been having the WORST abdominal/uterus pain EVER! Feels similar to the soreness after the HSG. A lot of tugging and to speak frankly, it feels like my inside could burst onto the floor. The pressure is crazy. It is not constant. It comes and goes. Walking, sitting, lying down. The heating pad doesn't help the pain but it comforts me. I am moody and tired. I've had a few headaches. I feel nauseous after eating but it hasn't curbed my appetite. I'm a wreck, emotionally as well. 

I've heard this CLOMID can do crazy things. I've called my OB and I'm going in tomorrow for a blood test....I suppose to check my progesterone levels. If all is "normal", whatever that is, I will start a 100mg CLOMID cycle next month.

I really don't feel like I obsess with getting pregnant. I think others around me obsess about me more than I do. I'm the type that sees it as I'll do what I can and if it happens, it happens, when it happens". 

This weird stuff happening to by body and mind is driving me nuts, though.

Thanks for letting me vent and join in on the "party". At least here I feel like others kind of know how I feel. I know, 

I'll keep you updated......


----------



## trying hard

Mrs B I so know what you mean about the clomid working even without a BFP first time round. I managed to sort out my LPD first round, I may not have got pregnant but it was a HUGE step in the right direction. Good luck honey!! My only side affects ar hot flushes from CD 3 - 10 tight feelings in overys around time of o and crazy real dreams.My temps are also higher too. 

Mrs lmh
Good luck, I hope clomid works it's baby magic on you :dust:

Maurie have you tryed some EPO or B6 to level out your hormones so you don't get so emotional on the clomid. I find my PMS is now non existent:)

Winston Enjoy your break hun hope you can come back full of hope and energy again in a couple months :dust:

Helena welcome to LTTTC so sorry you had to come here and hope your stay here is a short one :dust:

Asryellah So sorry it hasn't worked for you :hugs: don't give up hope i truly hope you get your :bfp: real soon :dust:

jdonn Welcome to the board. your HSG sounds like it was horrible! When I had mine done the only uncomfortable bit was when they put the suction cup on my cervix and it wasn't too bad at all. I also took my one pad off like half an hour after the procedure. Strange that yours was so bad! Sorry about the pain your experiencing It is probibly just all those little folicals waiting to be fertilised. Good luck!


Nothing to report with me, CD 8 and nearly finished bleeding. Such a long period for me yucky! but at least my lining must have been pretty good last month :D Lots of hot flushes which is making it hard to sleep though the summer nights but if it gives me a baby I don't mind.

*
Good luck and baby dust to all of us*

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies, haven't updated here in a while.. I'm 8DPO today & think I may have a v.v.v.faint BFP!

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1192.jpg

inverted pic:

https://www.converthub.com/invert-c...fbf9882325d7d1325746650/imag1187-inverted.jpg


----------



## Damita

I see the line!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I see it too :) Congrats x


----------



## Lisa92881

No squinting required!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrphyemma

Congrats to you Davies, fab news hunny, stick tight little one! xx

I also see the line floridagirl. Congrats! xx


----------



## trying hard

I see it too :happydance: just in time for Christmas too. Well done :D


----------



## zimmy

My Opks are getting darker again....what does that mean??


----------



## TryinFor1

Zimmy

did you already ovulate?


----------



## zimmy

Yes I think I ovulated on the 16th/17th.


----------



## TryinFor1

Well it might not mean anything. Just keep watching them and see if they become positive again. We always have LH in our system so its possible that it is just picking that up.


----------



## zimmy

ok, thanks!


----------



## mk8

Zimmerman, what cycle day see u on?


----------



## mrsjennyg

zimmy said:


> My Opks are getting darker again....what does that mean??

when your opk's start to get dark they call it "fade in" which means it starts to get slowly darker until its as dark as the control line (which means you ov). opk's aren't like hpt's where a line is a line (that totally confused me at first!) it has to match the control line to confirm ov. I get the fade in fade out when I use the Wondfo's but I also confirm with a CBE digi. Hope that all makes sense!


----------



## mrsjennyg

mrsjennyg said:


> zimmy said:
> 
> 
> My Opks are getting darker again....what does that mean??
> 
> when your opk's start to get dark they call it "fade in" which means it starts to get slowly darker until its as dark as the control line (which means you ov). opk's aren't like hpt's where a line is a line (that totally confused me at first!) it has to match the control line to confirm ov. I get the fade in fade out when I use the Wondfo's but I also confirm with a CBE digi. Hope that all makes sense!Click to expand...

whoops I just saw Tryin (yay bfp!!) response. have you already ovulated this cycle?


----------



## mrsjennyg

good morning =) so AF is here with all her crampy achy horrid glory. i'm not sad b/c we were taking a TTC break because I had the surgery so I'm glad this mean we can start working on our miracle for this cycle. so I officially start 50 mg clomid on Christmas Eve... oh boy! I was planning on taking it at night but do you have to make sure you take it at the same time everyday?
also starting to use the Clear Blue Easy Fertility monitor this cycle as well so any advice on that would be great!
how do I link my FF chart ticker on here, I could only put in the link to my chart?
have a great day!!


----------



## Helena_

TEMP RISE! booyah bitch. Haha


----------



## Bugbabe77

Ok, am cd9, 1st round clomid and have got major cramping. My temps are high although I heard that clomid can push ur temps up. Usually I ov around day
19 so hopefully it'll come forward for a Xmas conception. I spoke to my docs earlier and my day 21 prog test came back with a level of 33 - is that good? Am so new to all this....


----------



## NorthStar

Hi ladies :flower: I'm on my first cycle of Clomid this month, taking 50mg CD2-7.

Been really lucky as I had no side effects, have felt really good, completely normal.

I do ovulate on my own, but I'm on Clomid to try and bring my ovulation date forward, as various factors (a short stint on BCP, a cocktail of supplements and vitamins, and some major stress not sure which factor) had me with a delayed Ov around CD18 which is no good on a 28 day cycle. Before I got really intense with TTC my regular Ov date was CD10-13 :wacko:


----------



## zimmy

Thanks for the responses girls...I'm on CD22 today


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Helena_Lynn said:


> TEMP RISE! booyah bitch. Haha

:happydance: We'll have the same EDD! Can't wait til you test. Your chart looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Helena_Lynn said:


> TEMP RISE! booyah bitch. Haha

:rofl: This just made me LOL!!! Awesome temp rise woohoooo!!


----------



## Maurie

AF came today...
I knew she was on her way so I am not nearly as disappointed. 

Have to say Clomid gave us the desired effect. Took my LP from about 12 to 16 days. :happydance: Hopefully cycle two does it for us.

Congrats to all the ladies on here with your BFPs! Hopefully the rest of us will join you very soon!

Trying hard: 
I have not tried any vitamins other than the prenatal I was prescribed. . . when I call to get my prescription today I am going to ask about taking B.


----------



## NorthStar

Vitamin B is good for general health, but it does cause a delayed Ov in *some *people - though I'd hope that the Clomid would counteract that :shrug:

Pretty much every supplement I've tried has been a problem in some way or caused SE - so I expected Clomid to be bad, but it was fine.


----------



## Bugbabe77

I take magnesium supplements for my migraines - that wouldn't affect my fertility would it?


----------



## Helena_

I'm so sick feeling. I'm nauseous and feel kind of run down. My boobs hurt more than ever and I can't get comfortable. I really hope this doesn't ruin my chances at a bfp :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

you may feel that way because of a bfp thats soon to come! I feel everything your feeling minus the nausea


----------



## Helena_

I was thinking that maybe it could be but I really don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## zimmy

I feel crappy too. At least you have company ;)


----------



## Helena_

the crappy club! where are you in your cycle?


----------



## zimmy

CD22...think I ovulated on the 17th which would make me 5dpo, but not 100% sure. You?


----------



## Icklebean

whats clomoid for?


----------



## Monalissa

Just got home from the consult with the Gyn who has no more of a "specialty" in infertility than my current OBGYN. His bedside manner is way, way better though. He doesn't do any monitoring while on clomid or pay attention to progesterone levels. Normally his 9 month plan is 3 months on 50 Clomid, 3 months on 100 Clomid and then 3 months on 100 Clomid plus another added med that I can't recall the name of.

Either I can continue with my original doc's plan of another cycle at 50 mgs monitored or the second opinion at 100 mgs clomid not monitored. He was fine with the higher dose even though he was not clear on whether he thought the first cycle was a success or not. Looking at my sonogram report my largest follicle was 14mm and the other two were 12mm and 10mm about 12-24 hours before ovulation.

So confused and really not going to enjoy the holidays this year.


----------



## zimmy

Try to give your mind a little break for the holidays! There is always hope with a plan, and it sounds like you have one :) Baby dust your way!


----------



## Helena_

I'm 10dpo today. feeling.much better today but much.more hormonal


----------



## Monalissa

Thanks Zimmy! :) I'm really not sure what dose I should take at this point. Is anyone doing cycles without monitoring? I would rather take 100 mgs but don't love the idea of no monitoring.


----------



## zimmy

I'm on cycle 2 with no monitoring and no plans to get monitored. I have been prescribed 3 months at 50 mg and 3 months at 100 mg.


----------



## Monalissa

That's a similar approach to this doc I saw today then. My OBGYN who prescribed the first round only does 3 cycles. That's partly why I don't want to waste cycles if my follies still weren't big enough on 50 mgs. 

Oh, I forgot to mention I'm thinking of going for acupuncture next week. Has anyone found this helps? When is it he best time to go in your cycle?


----------



## mrsjennyg

so I got my pills and the bottle says: "2 once a day" but they are 50 mg pills...so I call my doc just to check and she says yes, 100 mg...for my first round?? does that seem like a lot??


----------



## Mrs.B.

Im on 50mg, with no monitoring x


----------



## mrsjennyg

Mrs.B. said:


> Im on 50mg, with no monitoring x

im not sure if ill be monitored either- I have an appt on the 29th for a post op but im not sure if she'll schedule another for monitoring.
how do you get your FF chart on your siggy??


----------



## Mrs.B.

mrsjennyg said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Im on 50mg, with no monitoring x
> 
> im not sure if ill be monitored either- I have an appt on the 29th for a post op but im not sure if she'll schedule another for monitoring.
> how do you get your FF chart on your siggy??Click to expand...

For one like mine, under sharing, go to graphical tickers x


----------



## 35_Smiling

Icklebean: :hi::wave: Clomids help with ovulation. It produces more eggies for to give you a better chance to get pregnant. Here is a link you can read: https://infertility.about.com/od/infertilitytreatments/a/clomid101.htm i hope it helps.
 
Helena_Lynn: :hi::wave: I feel the same way but its all good. When you need that extra support us ladies are there for you as you will be there for us! That is why I love it here even with all my pregnanciesI wouldnt be able to more forward if it wasnt for this forum and others. Good luck hun and all the best :dust:

Jdonn109: :hi::wave: Welcome hun and good luck :dust:

FloridaGirl21: :hi::wave::yippee: I see a very light line there too! A line is a line! So Congratulations to you too. :dust:

Zimmy: :hi::wave: I would do somemore :sex: just in case.

Bugbabe77: :hi::wave:

Northstar: :hi::wave: Welcome! Good luck hun :dust:

Tupi: :hi::wave:

Trying hard: lol dont feel too bad you know this thread goes F.A.S.T. lol

Helsbels192: :hi::wave:

Asryellah: :hi::wave: I am sorry af got you. I did the IUI and got pregnant on the first round. It was a sad ending tho but you will have a better outcome! Good luck! :dust:

Mrsjennyg: :hi::wave: I am so sorry af got you hun. good luck next cycle. :dust:

Damita: hi::wave:

TryingFor1: :hi::wave: when you call your fs why dont you ask for a Beta and Progesterone blood work. It will tell you more. Good luck :dust:

Monalissa: :hi::wave:

Mrs. B: :hi::wave: :wohoo: I am so happy of you starting your clomid cycle. Good luck :dust: the side effects with clomids I got was hot flashes so I started to take them nights and I felt so much better. No side effects after that. Ohh I almost forgot..when I O then I felt it more not matter if I took them nights or morning. 

Lisa92881: :hi::wave: good luck to you too on this cycle. :dust:

Norahbattie: :hi::wave: good luck with your scans! :wohoo: I had a regular cycle with my clomids..i guess everyone is different.

Mrphyemma: :hi::wave: hey hun how are you keeping these days? 

Mk8: :hi::wave:

Mrs.LMH: :hi::wave:

Euronova: :hi::wave: wow 13 weeks not bad where is time going!

Maurie: :hi::wave: sorry af got you hun. good luck next cycle :dust:

Wannabepreggo: :hi::wave:

Winston83: :hi::wave: how are you hun? all is well?

Daviess3: :hi::wave: I am so glad things are going well thus far. :dust:


----------



## 35_Smiling

*MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!!!!*​ 
:xmas12:​ 



*FROM MY FAMILY TO YOUR!!!!*​


----------



## Icklebean

Thank you hunni!!!!


----------



## norahbattie

Merry Christmas ladies, hope 2012 produces lots and lots of clomid babies xxx


----------



## winston83

Merry Xmas to you all hoping 2012 will bring us lots of Bfps on this thread x


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Merry Christmas ladies....I'm on 3rd round of Clomid 50 mg. no monitoring. Took first 2 cycles CD 5-9 and well this month took it into my own hands and took it night of CD 2-6 so we will see if it makes a diff. for me I have shorter cycles so it only made much more sense. I had no cramping on first two cycles....this cycle I was in debilitating pain and thought AF had come when I was O'ing because it was so horrible and I had spotting....found out by OPK's it was just me ovulating. FX for you all God bless!


----------



## Helena_

well it's 12dpo and cd 27 and I'm spotting. expecting af tomorrow. happy about a 28 day cycle.


----------



## danswifey31

Hi ladies, well been waiting for a couple of months which has seemed like a year lol to start my first round of clomid due to hubby being deployed in Iraq but the wait is finally over because he will be home the second week of january just in time for my first cycle YEA so excited. I will hopefully be starting my clomid on the 8th of january for my 3-7 cycle but with af being so wierd this month I'm not sure what will happen just hoping for the timing to be right with hubby coming home and ov. I'm so excited that I feel like the time is going by so slow. baby dust to all you ladies hope we all get 2012 miracles!!!:happydance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

......wishing it were testing time LOL....my temps going up up up!


----------



## zimmy

CD27 today, 10DPO - BFN. Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## Monalissa

Just popping in to say I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas! We kept ours simple this year since we're saving for our future LO that I hope we will be blessed with in 2012. Here's hoping for many, many BFP in 2012!

Tonight I will be taking my 4th dose of Clomid, second round. I decided to go with 100 mgs per my second opinion consult. I'm afraid to jinx myself but I haven't had any side effects!

*zimmy*, isn't 10 dpo early for the most accurate results?


----------



## Monalissa

Sorry -- somehow ended up posting twice!


----------



## zimmy

Yes, it is a bit early, just have a feeling we missed it this month. No symptoms either. Will keep you all updated though - AF due sometime within the next 5 days.....


----------



## Monalissa

Well, fingers crossed....will look for your updates!

I have really bad heartburn since Sunday. It just occurred to me that it began the day after starting Clomid. Could it be a side effect?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

FX ladies waiting to see what happens :) I am 4DPO :) waiting to test...have few twinges on the sides an feel "pressure" like tightness where my pants buckle could just be from the Clomid and caused me to bloat a little I suppose....lots of :dust: to you ladies :)


----------



## zimmy

I had heartburn too, I think it is a side-effect, I don't usually get it.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have acid reflux...and I constantly have it all the time regardless of taking the meds....so I don't know the difference lol.....FX ladies ;)


----------



## norahbattie

I have had no side effects from 100mg of clomid but felt rough with 50mg. I'm really scared it's not worked this cycle, I'll be day 12 tomorrow and still no high/peak on my monitor not even a faint second line.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

What days did you take it an how long is your normal cycle...when did you Ovulate with only the 50mg?


----------



## ttcreed

Hey ladies, 
Sorry i havent been on here for a while, my life has been kinda crazy. So after being 4 days late on last AF it finally started. It was the weirdest cycle i have ever had. I bled more than I ever have, had to put towels under me and stay in bed for the first two days (Tmi i know) started third round of clomid, 50 mg days 5-9 and didnt get the usual symptoms, have been using the cbefm (clear blue easy fertility monitor) for two cycles but have never gotten a peak always just a high, no peak this month either, im on day 15 of my cycle right now so its bd time lol i bought a bbt but havent used it I forget in the mornings. How has everyone been doing? I havent had time to catch up lately, talk later on ladies and good luck to everyone. Anna


----------



## norahbattie

AndreaFlorida said:


> What days did you take it an how long is your normal cycle...when did you Ovulate with only the 50mg?

Round 1 I took days 2-6 but because I was away this cycle and didn't take clomid with me I took days 3-7 this cycle. I didn't ovulate last cycle and after the first scan on day 10 they called it a failed cycle.

I had a dream last night that it didn't work and I was apologising profusely to my dear OH. I just can't seem to get a second line on the opks :(


----------



## AndreaFlorida

awww bless your heart :hug: :hugs: ....how long are your cycles though do you have very long cycles or short cycles? That would help better tell when your going to O there was once on Clomid I didn't O until CD 17....and I'm only a 26 day cycle usually....so hang in there and keep on testing those OPKS :) FX for you!!


----------



## norahbattie

I used to have 45 day plus cycles and ovulated around day 40 so not sure what is going to happen with clomid as I had an usually short cycle in round 1, it was only 17 days long!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ohhh wow.....thats strange....my cycles are longer on Clomid but since you have a longer cycle maybe its just not time to O yet....I'd say maybe in about 4-5 more days...but continue to keep doing OPK's to make sure of course :) don't miss it!! ..... PRAYING you ovulate soon...


----------



## Lisa92881

Norah - What cd are you?? Don't lose hope. I just started getting a noticable line yesterday, on cd 18. I hope to get my positive later today or tomorrow. Yours could be coming soon!


----------



## zimmy

This is weird - I am near the end of my 2nd Clomid cycle, CD 28 today (I usually have a 28 day cycle, but last month on Clomid it extended to 33 days). 5 am this morning I woke up with menstrual cramps, went to the bathroom hoping I wasn't too late and no bleeding. Cramps stopped, but here it is at noon and no bleeding or even spotting. huh.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm usually a 26 day cycle both my Clomid cycles were 32 days :) FX for you hunny! Praying :witch: stays away!


----------



## Monalissa

norahbattie said:


> I have had no side effects from 100mg of clomid but felt rough with 50mg. I'm really scared it's not worked this cycle, I'll be day 12 tomorrow and still no high/peak on my monitor not even a faint second line.

Same here. I take my last 100 mg dose tonight and have pretty much been side effect free, except for this heartburn that still hasn't gone away! It'll be interesting to see if it stops once I am done. I hope it worked too. At least last month I felt "different" with 50 mgs and like something was going on with my body.

Clomid also extended my cycle to 29 days when they are normally 23-26 days max.


----------



## norahbattie

I can let you know ladies if it has worked tomorrow, I have a scan in the morning at 8.30. I am not keeping my hopes up and don't expect to see anything huge. I had a 4 cm cyst before that almost killed me so a 2.2 follicle I would feel, I feel nothing! 
Currently day 12 and having a scan day 13, unlucky for some but I hope lucky for me :) I don't why my OBGYN says that it is failed cycle if the follicle doesn't grow to be a certain size between 10-14 days, why give up so easily?


----------



## Monalissa

Good luck, norah!! What was the size of your follie last time? Based on what I've read, they grow 1-2 mm per day. Unless it was really small, I would think it could grow enough if you have more time until O? 

My largest was 14 mm on CD 13 but that was 26 hours after I detected my surge indicating I was going to O soon. My doc considered it a "success" but the lady who did the scan said it needs to be about 20 mm.


----------



## norahbattie

Mine was 9mm on day 10 last cycle but I am not too sure if to call last cycle a cycle as I had very intermittent AF and not a real bleed. AF this time was the best I have ever had, it was actually really pleasant!


----------



## mk8

Hey ladies, im wondering, how many days after your last clomid pill do u usually o? 

Im on cd13 and took clomid days 2-6. Last cycle (first clomid) i git a kinda positive opk on cd13. By lp was shorter by a day though and i had a shorter cycle. Weird. I expected clomid to lengthen my cycle. I o on my own (though potentially weak as 21 day progesterone test was 26nmol/l)

No idea if clomid is helping me or not. Best of luck to you all!


----------



## Helena_

My lp was 12 days long but when I had my progesterone checked at 6dpo it was 8. My doctor said this was lower but still fine. Idk why she thinks that but, whatever. So I'm thinking if I take vitamin b complex it will lengthen my lp thus, raising my progesterone. I used to take it (all in vain, of course, as I did ovulate) but stopped when I started taking a proper prenatal. Does anyone take a vitamin b complex- has it helped you?

Another thing I was considering. If my progesterone is low with 100mg, shouldn't I be put on 150mg? My doctor kind of laughed at me when I suggested this and said no because I still did ovulate. When I first was prescribed clomid I got 3 refills for 50mg. I used one and now have two left over but was just given 100mg after the first proved not to have worked. How horrible would it be for me to fill one of the 50mg and take it if in the next maybe 2 cycles 100mg doesn't work?


----------



## Helena_

another post- but I posted this on the main board. Meant to post on here but it's LATE and my brain clearly isn't functioning. Sorry for the repost but I need you lovely ladies! haha

So I ALWAYS have clotty periods. They haven't been as bad since I've been taking baby asprin. I thought clomid was meant to thin your lining which (I imagine) would ultimately lead to a light period. My period is normal. Medium to heavy for the first few days and seems to be slowing down now. I doubt this is anything to worry aboout- in fact it's probably a good thing. Is it ok to assume that my lining isn't being too thinned from the clomid? Anyone else have normal periods?


----------



## trying hard

Hey helena, my periods have been heavier while on clomid and i also take b6 complex too 110mg per day and have taken my LP from 9 days to 14!! Good stuff! Added bonus I don't seem to get pms on it either :D


----------



## Euronova

zimmy said:


> This is weird - I am near the end of my 2nd Clomid cycle, CD 28 today (I usually have a 28 day cycle, but last month on Clomid it extended to 33 days). 5 am this morning I woke up with menstrual cramps, went to the bathroom hoping I wasn't too late and no bleeding. Cramps stopped, but here it is at noon and no bleeding or even spotting. huh.

Zimmy, that is a good sign!! i had horrible AF craps with no bleeding for days when i got my :bfp: 
Any update?


----------



## mrsjennyg

sorry I have out of touch- but I finished my first 100 mg of clomid cycle. I had talked to my doc
and she said since I wanted to take it at night I could start to take it the night of cd2 before bed.
the only side effects seemed to be overly emotional.. .but we had brought my grandfather home
to die with hospice and we have been there with him pretty much 18 hrs a day...we don't want
our grandmother to be alone when he passes...but he's been holding on since 12/19 ! so the
"overly emotional" might just be normal for the situation.

I do take vitamins that I have heard some people say on here that helps- prenatal, evening
primrose, B100 complex and vitamin D

good luck to you all! fx for lots of 2012 bfp's!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Mrs.B. said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Im on 50mg, with no monitoring x
> 
> im not sure if ill be monitored either- I have an appt on the 29th for a post op but im not sure if she'll schedule another for monitoring.
> how do you get your FF chart on your siggy??Click to expand...
> 
> For one like mine, under sharing, go to graphical tickers xClick to expand...

where is "sharing?"


----------



## zimmy

Well still no AF, but took another test this morning and BFN. CD 29 today, 12DPO


----------



## Mrs.B.

mrsjennyg said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Im on 50mg, with no monitoring x
> 
> im not sure if ill be monitored either- I have an appt on the 29th for a post op but im not sure if she'll schedule another for monitoring.
> how do you get your FF chart on your siggy??Click to expand...
> 
> For one like mine, under sharing, go to graphical tickers xClick to expand...
> 
> where is "sharing?"Click to expand...

When you in the view of 'my chart' its at the top, second in from the right


----------



## jdonn109

Hi everyone. Hope you all had a great Christmas or holiday. 

I called my OB yesterday to get my results from my blood test last week. The nurse said it was low. 5.4 taken on the 20th day. Her words were "it doesn't appear you are ovulating". I lost it. Slumped in the floor and sobbed. 

I am frustrated with the dr. I've explained that I BBT and have a monitor that clearly indicated that I ovulate but my LP is short. I figured they would be a little more proactive with my situation. Guess I'm wrong. 

I'm on CD 27. I usually have a 28 day cycle but with the the emotions, meds and stress it will will prob be late this month only to devastate me when AF finally shows. 

I feel like such a lab rat. 

Thanks for letting me vent. I'm saying prayers for us all!!


----------



## jdonn109

zimmy said:


> Well still no AF, but took another test this morning and BFN. CD 29 today, 12DPO

Zimmy... I'm praying hard for you.....


----------



## zimmy

Thanks jdonn. I feel for you! Can you get another Dr.? It's hard enough when you have a supportive Doctor, but impossible if they aren't listening to you. When does your chart say you ovulated? I'm not getting any monitoring at all, so just doing everything I can. 3rd round in January :( I have a feeling I am out again this month, even though I keep hoping every day AF doesn't show, I don't really have any symptoms and of course stark white BFNs point that way too.


----------



## jdonn109

zimmy said:


> Thanks jdonn. I feel for you! Can you get another Dr.? It's hard enough when you have a supportive Doctor, but impossible if they aren't listening to you. When does your chart say you ovulated? I'm not getting any monitoring at all, so just doing everything I can. 3rd round in January :( I have a feeling I am out again this month, even though I keep hoping every day AF doesn't show, I don't really have any symptoms and of course stark white BFNs point that way too.

I mentioned to my husband last night about maybe finding another Dr. I was put off with the fact that he gave me an Rx for Clomid with instructions for days 3-6. Nothing else was said. No- call if you don't think you O. Nothing. so on a lark last week, I called and they asked me to come in for blood work. Didn't tell me what the blood work was for (though I assumed it was for progesterone) I would like a little more communication. And yesterday, the nurse told me to go pick up my 100mg and take 3-7. No further instructions again. I know they deal with this all the time but I feel like they should at least ACT like they are concerned, if just for my benefit. 

My chart says I ovulated on 12/21 cd 19. My temp dropped 12/18. I got my 1st peak on 12/20. like I said before, I've had crazy side-effects and after O has been weird, too. Fluttering, fatigue, headaches, acid reflux, cramps, mood swings, weird skin breakout etc... I know it too early and according to my nurse I shouldn't bother but my HCG tests are stark white negatives, too.

This is so frustrating.


----------



## TryinFor1

Jdonn, I feel the same way with my dr. When I called them and told them I was pregnant, she said "ok, see you when you are 8 weeks."

LIKE, can I get some advice? What to eat and what to not eat? How to sleep? Sex advice, work advice? ANYTHING!?!? 

and the most recent, my HCG levels started out low and I have to go out of town at the end of january when my first natal appointment was. I tried to call and reschedule and she said there was no way I could do that because I will be 7+2 or 3 and not 8 weeks. I am thinking of changing my DR too.


----------



## Helena_

how much vitamin b do you take? my bottle says to take one or two but my.prenatal also has vit b so I don't wanna take too much


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hmm, know how you ladies feel! I'm changing doctors too.. My DR gave me a rx for Progesterone 100mg 1x per day (I have low progesterone levels) in error, it was supposed to be 100mg 2x per day..! They figured it out when I started spotting with this pregnancy :wacko: could have been too late! :grr: so I've got my first appt feb 3rd with my new doctor.. They couldn't get me in until then :( I'll be 9w3d.. But I'm sure it'll be worth the wait :)


----------



## Euronova

Congrats Florida and Trying! loads of :bfp:!!! 
There are some great group in the first trimester on the forum for advise. I found that i get on better with the clomid club graduate ladies than my due date group (weird weird ladies!)
I am sure you will find people to advise you! x


----------



## jdonn109

FloridaGirl21 said:


> They figured it out when I started spotting with this pregnancy :wacko: could have been too late! :grr:

Gosh, that would be so scary. I'm glad you made the choice to change Drs.

Trynfor1- like I said, I know they deal with pregnancies and infertility issues all the time but when it come to me/you, I feel like they should take the time to put my mind at rest. Isn't that part of being a Dr?

The more I think about it, I think I'm going to start looking for a Dr during this round. I need someone who will listen to me. After all, that is what I feel like I pay for.


----------



## 35_Smiling

*Icklebean: you welcome hun hope you had a wonderful Christmas!*

*Norahbattie: Thanks for the Christmas wishes I had a swell time and I hope you did too. Good luck on your scan I hope all went well.*

*Winston83: Yes I so agree 2012 is the year for our &#8217;s*

*AndreaFlorida: Hope you had a good Christmas too! Good luck on this new cycle :dist:*

*Helen_Lynn: hope you had a good Christmas too. Sorry af is coming. Good luck on the next cycle *

*Danswifey31: that is nice and all the best *

*Zimmy: sorry for your  but if you are using 10mil pregnancy test then okay but if your using regular pregnancy test I think 10dpo is way too early. BUT it&#8217;s not over until the  shows her face in the house! *

*Monalissa: good luck hun and yes I had a good Christmas too. *

*Ttcreed: wow sorry hun you went through that and glad all is well now. Good luck on this new cycle *

*Lisa92881: when you say positive you mean on the opk or hpt? *

*Mk8: hi hun hope your Christmas was good. I take my clomids from day 2-6 and I usually o around CD14 or CD15. good luck *

*Tryin hard: good luck hun *

*Euronova: look at you having your little lemon thus far. How are things going? Hope you had a good Christmas?*

*Mrsjennyg. I am sorry to read about your grandfather. May God be with you and your family at this time. Good luck *

*MrsB: hello hope you had a good Christmas. Here some  good luck*

*Jdonn109: its okay hun. we are here so if you need to let it out don&#8217;t apologies just let it flow and i am sure you feel a bit more better afterwards. I am sorry things seem to not go your way soon. *

*Tryinfor1: yipe that sounds like a new doctor to me too. Change girl they don&#8217;t need your money. Anyways hope you had a good Christmas love. all the best in your pregnancy.*

*Floridagirl: I hope all goes well with the new doc too. Good luck hun and I hope your progesterone goes up.*

*AFM:*
*I am having fun playing around with hubby. Since the D&C on Dec.7,2011 i don't have a clue where i am in this cycle. so we just haveing some good old  until my period comes on then we doing another round of IUI been it worked for us on the first round. Dec.26-28th i took the opk and Lord have mercy i ov well at least my pee stinks shows i did...lol.. so we just  for the hell of it lol We are NOT trying per say but just want to see if we get lucky right now we are only  to make up for the lost time we had when we were pregnant *

*Anywho! Hope everyone had a good christmas and a Wonderful New Year! *

*Who's on the list for 2012 's say Me Me Me!! *


----------



## Monalissa

jdonn109 said:


> My chart says I ovulated on 12/21 cd 19. My temp dropped 12/18. I got my 1st peak on 12/20. like I said before, I've had crazy side-effects and after O has been weird, too. Fluttering, fatigue, headaches, acid reflux, cramps, mood swings, weird skin breakout etc... I know it too early and according to my nurse I shouldn't bother but my HCG tests are stark white negatives, too.
> 
> This is so frustrating.

If I read your other post correctly, you got your progesterone levels tested 1 dpo? Levels should be tested about 7 dpo, which is when progesterone levels peak. If that's the case, I don't think your results are very accurate. 

I don't care for my OBGYN either. I did have a second opinion, but even if I decide to stay with him, he no longer delivers babies. So, either way I am SOL. 

Btw, sorry for the TMI ladies, but I started mucinex (generic) this morning to help with CM. I did a CM check before I showered and there was a teeny amount of EWCM. I took the pill and about 1 hour later - WHOA - hello CM!!! It wasn't completely "egg white" quality but it was close and and is a good start. :happydance:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Monalissa said:


> jdonn109 said:
> 
> 
> My chart says I ovulated on 12/21 cd 19. My temp dropped 12/18. I got my 1st peak on 12/20. like I said before, I've had crazy side-effects and after O has been weird, too. Fluttering, fatigue, headaches, acid reflux, cramps, mood swings, weird skin breakout etc... I know it too early and according to my nurse I shouldn't bother but my HCG tests are stark white negatives, too.
> 
> This is so frustrating.
> 
> If I read your other post correctly, you got your progesterone levels tested 1 dpo? Levels should be tested about 7 dpo, which is when progesterone levels peak. If that's the case, I don't think your results are very accurate.
> 
> I don't care for my OBGYN either. I did have a second opinion, but even if I decide to stay with him, he no longer delivers babies. So, either way I am SOL.
> 
> Btw, sorry for the TMI ladies, but I started mucinex (generic) this morning to help with CM. I did a CM check before I showered and there was a teeny amount of EWCM. I took the pill and about 1 hour later - WHOA - hello CM!!! It wasn't completely "egg white" quality but it was close and and is a good start. :happydance:Click to expand...

Hey your right too i just re-read her post and wow why the hell they would test her then? that is odd and it seems to me perhaps they are just soaking her for the money. Somone needs to be bitchslaped over there at that office.


----------



## norahbattie

My advice to you ladies who have very poor doctors are to change your doctor, I have the best fertility consultant and registrar who explains everything and really takes their time to answer questions. Not all doctors are the same and there are some really good ones out there you just need find someone who loves their job and their patients. 

So here is the latest from the registrar today, follicle size grows 1-2mm every day, if you are on clomid ideally they want the follicles to be 15mm or above before inducing ovulation, at day 10-14 they like the follicle to be 20-22mm.

As for me, I had the scan today, day 13, and my little precious follicle on my left ovary is 14mm, one more day and tomorrow morning and I will be getting my trigger shot (10000 iu of HCG) and hopefully ovulation will occur in 24-36 hours, I then sit it out and wait the two weeks to see if there will be a stickybean. 

My registrar advised the best thing to do is wait and wait for AF to arrive if she wants rather than induce it after two weeks so that is what I am going to do. So here goes the second step of round 2 and hopefully our sticky bean will be conceived on New Years night :D


----------



## jdonn109

Monalisa and 35_smiling:

I could not agree with you oth more. When I called them on 12/16 I explained that my charts were showing I had not O yet and with the Clomid, I felt I should have nice without it I normally O on the 20 day ( since the Dr told me I shoul O between the 12-16 day). That's hen they told me to come in on what would be my 21st day. But if I O on 12/21 like my FF chart and monitors are saying then it was waaaaay to early for that test. I HAD NOT THOUGHT ABOUT THAT UNTIL I READ YOUR POST. And now I'm calling them back. This IS ridicules. But now I have some hope. 

THANk YOU!! I'll keep you posted!!


----------



## 35_Smiling

jdonn109 said:


> Monalisa and 35_smiling:
> 
> I could not agree with you oth more. When I called them on 12/16 I explained that my charts were showing I had not O yet and with the Clomid, I felt I should have nice without it I normally O on the 20 day ( since the Dr told me I shoul O between the 12-16 day). That's hen they told me to come in on what would be my 21st day. But if I O on 12/21 like my FF chart and monitors are saying then it was waaaaay to early for that test. I HAD NOT THOUGHT ABOUT THAT UNTIL I READ YOUR POST. And now I'm calling them back. This IS ridicules. But now I have some hope.
> 
> THANk YOU!! I'll keep you posted!!

you see i tell my doctors when I Ov. the only person who knows for sure when you ov is you not them...remember that... hee hee


----------



## Lisa92881

35_Smiling - I mean I got a positive OPK! Pretty exciting for me, since I didn't have much faith in my low dose of Clomid, but it's working!!! :happydance: That's great you have been able to just enjoy BD, and the timing of your positive OPK seems perfect. Hope it works out! :hugs:


----------



## mk8

lisa, i need to tell you off. what are you doing here??? get to business! haha. enjoy and get the soldiers marching to the egg! WOOPEE!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Lisa92881 said:


> 35_Smiling - I mean I got a positive OPK! Pretty exciting for me, since I didn't have much faith in my low dose of Clomid, but it's working!!! :happydance: That's great you have been able to just enjoy BD, and the timing of your positive OPK seems perfect. Hope it works out! :hugs:

well you better get some super :spermy: up in there to hatch that eggie! :rofl: Get ya grove on girl! :sex:'athon on its way! lol :yipee:


----------



## trying hard

Helena_Lynn said:


> how much vitamin b do you take? my bottle says to take one or two but my.prenatal also has vit b so I don't wanna take too much

I take 110 mg because that is how these ones came but last month i took two 50mg pills per day :)


----------



## Lisa92881

mk8 said:


> lisa, i need to tell you off. what are you doing here??? get to business! haha. enjoy and get the soldiers marching to the egg! WOOPEE!

Just did!! :haha: Go spermies go!!!


----------



## mk8

Haha. Lisa, I think I was doing the baby dance when you were last night!!! Let's hope that some cosmic miracle gives us our babies! 

Hope everybody else is doing well. 2012 babies here we come!!!


----------



## Bugbabe77

Hey, am now cd17 still no ov. The horrendous pains have gone as well. An wondering if I'm not gonna ov this month. My temps are still pretty steady, had one temp dip then it went back to what it was before. I made sure we did the bd just in case but now I'm not sure. Without the clomid I would ov day 19-21 so I guess I still have time. This is just soooooo frustrating. Grrrrrrrrrr. Sorry rant over.


----------



## mk8

I just did another opk. Negative. Cd15. On cd13 and cd14 I had two almost positives. Today, today I used a diff brand but it doesn't look anywhere near pos. hm. What's going on? I expected to get much darker opks on clomid but this hasnt happened. I normally o on cd15-17 off clomid. Cycle1, I got an almost positive on cd13. Hmmmm


----------



## TryinFor1

Is there anyway you could have a short surge and you are just testing at the wrong times?


----------



## piso

I am new on this forum. My doctor suggest me to do IVF but i want try Clomid first. As anyone can help me to get clomid? I ask my doctor to give me referral but he didn't because i know he want me run to IVF. I tried to order online but it was make me crazy. Take so long until now i didn't receive it (36days). I want try it before IVF process. Anyone have it? Thanks


----------



## TryinFor1

I am not sure that anyone on here is going to give you their clomid since they have to take it themselves. Why wouldnt your doctor want you to try it though? It kinda sounds like he just wants money and you should switch to a different doctor.


----------



## zimmy

Well :witch: got me last night. Counting today as CD1 and will start my 3rd round of Clomid tomorrow. I really hope the third time is the charm for us! I don't know what else to try. We :sex: every other day the last 2 cycles. Maybe I'll start using my opks earlier this cycle. I'm also going to take my pills in the morning (not that it makes much difference, but the side effects last all month for me anyway). Fx'd!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thats a little strange IVF before Clomid a try....I'd try a new doctor....sounds like he's out for your money or something strange....unless your hubby has a low low sperm count or you have something terribly wrong? Did you get answers as to whats wrong with you or tests to explain anything?


----------



## ttcreed

Day 17 and finally got my peak from a cbefm. Too bad hubby wont be home until tonight lol Have never gotten a peak since we started this whole ttc thing lol good luck everyone.


----------



## Helena_

I really suck at temping this cycle. Already cd 5 and I have yet to take one temp. Guess I better start tomorrow, I expect to ovulate in 10 days. Need some post O temps for a coverline. I considered not temping at all this cycle and just relying on opks but then I really don't have any confirmation that I did O. But the relaxed approach sounds heavenly right now lol. Maybe I'll temp but just not really look at my temps- just put them in. 

My sex drive is huge today- af has finally left (I think...bit of spotting when I woke up but brown and gooey so old blood) and I am READY to bd. It's my fertile week next week!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOO


----------



## piso

Yes! i think my Doctor want money but i don't know. I asked him to try another things but he said the best is IVF. He told me maybe i loss money and time if i try another things. 
My hubby is fine but the problem is me. I had laparoscopy on August 2010 for endo then my doctor give me 6month to try natural but until now nothings. I tried accupuncture during 6cycle too but no luck. My last ultrasound saw my right tube are occlusion but left normal. Then my doctor decide IVF but i don't have money, i want try clomid first if i can get it.


----------



## Helena_

I would want to try clomid first as well but maybe because of the endo and all that the doctor thinks IVF would be best as to not waste time (I believe endo gets worse with time?). Why won't your doctor let you try a few cycles of clomid, first?


----------



## jdonn109

Well, well, well. What a difference a day brings!!

After this horrible 18 month emotional roller coaster that finally came to a humungous head this week.....I took not one test but 8 in total. I had talked myself into believing there was a spot on my eye making the 2nd line on the pregnancy test so I ventured out for the 8th and final digital one that spelled it our for me. P-R-E-G-N-A-N-T.

I am scared to death to get too excited (in case I cannot read now along with the "spot" I have myself believing that formed on my eye) until it is confirmed by the Dr office but that's not until Tuesday morning so it's only 4 more days of torture.

PS I called the Dr ofc this morning to "advise" them of their counting error in my DPO. I was blown off again and I have spent most of the day researching new OBs in my area.


----------



## Euronova

Congrats!!!! First round too for you! Happy and healthy nine months to you! X


----------



## mk8

congrats jdonn!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

jdonn109 said:


> Well, well, well. What a difference a day brings!!
> 
> After this horrible 18 month emotional roller coaster that finally came to a humungous head this week.....I took not one test but 8 in total. I had talked myself into believing there was a spot on my eye making the 2nd line on the pregnancy test so I ventured out for the 8th and final digital one that spelled it our for me. P-R-E-G-N-A-N-T.
> 
> I am scared to death to get too excited (in case I cannot read now along with the "spot" I have myself believing that formed on my eye) until it is confirmed by the Dr office but that's not until Tuesday morning so it's only 4 more days of torture.
> 
> PS I called the Dr ofc this morning to "advise" them of their counting error in my DPO. I was blown off again and I have spent most of the day researching new OBs in my area.

congrats!!! :happydance: what's your EDD? GL on finding a new DR, best to get it out of the way now!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yay! Congratulations!! Good for you finding a new dr....screw them!! :haha:


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## zimmy

Congrats!!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Congratulations jdonn109 :happydance:


----------



## jdonn109

:wacko:
Thanks y'all. 

If it weren't for all of you talking me off the ledge the past week, I'm not sure I would have made it. These hormones are NO JOKE!!

I had some great enlightenment last night from some of you and my buds over on the TTC 1st child 35+ board. It made me realize that when I had my blood drawn last week, it was 1 DPO....not anywhere near 7...so a 5.4 1 DPO isn't too bad, I guess.

Per FF, my EDD is 9/12. Per BabyCenter it's 9/8. 

I'm blowing baby dust to all of y'all!!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lisa92881

Love it! September babies are the best...I know, because I am one. :winkwink:


----------



## jdonn109

Lisa92881 said:


> Yay! Congratulations!! Good for you finding a new dr....screw them!! :haha:




FloridaGirl21 said:


> jdonn109 said:
> 
> 
> Well, well, well. What a difference a day brings!!
> 
> After this horrible 18 month emotional roller coaster that finally came to a humungous head this week.....I took not one test but 8 in total. I had talked myself into believing there was a spot on my eye making the 2nd line on the pregnancy test so I ventured out for the 8th and final digital one that spelled it our for me. P-R-E-G-N-A-N-T.
> 
> I am scared to death to get too excited (in case I cannot read now along with the "spot" I have myself believing that formed on my eye) until it is confirmed by the Dr office but that's not until Tuesday morning so it's only 4 more days of torture.
> 
> PS I called the Dr ofc this morning to "advise" them of their counting error in my DPO. I was blown off again and I have spent most of the day researching new OBs in my area.
> 
> congrats!!! :happydance: what's your EDD? GL on finding a new DR, best to get it out of the way now!Click to expand...




mk8 said:


> congrats jdonn!




Euronova said:


> Congrats!!!! First round too for you! Happy and healthy nine months to you! X




Try Rocking said:


> Congratulations!!!!!




zimmy said:


> Congrats!!




PrincessTaz said:


> Congratulations jdonn109 :happydance:




Lisa92881 said:


> Love it! September babies are the best...I know, because I am one. :winkwink:

HA!!! My mom and MIL are both Sept babies. This is going to make their year!!

Thanks everyone. I wish we were all sharing the SAME news today!!


----------



## Lisa92881

How do you do that, with multiple posts in your response??

I would loooove a September baby, not only cause it's my bday month but also cause fall is my favorite season!! I hope to be joining you soon. :)


----------



## jdonn109

Lisa92881 said:


> How do you do that, with multiple posts in your response??
> 
> I would loooove a September baby, not only cause it's my bday month but also cause fall is my favorite season!! I hope to be joining you soon. :)

Lisa...it was completely by accident....

I THINK it's like this: On each post you want to quote, click one "Multi Quote"...then click "Reply with Quote" on just one of the posts and BAM! They all show up.

Again...I think that's how it happened! HAHAHAH

I couldn't figure it out, or so I thought, and gave up...but then I went to reply to your last one and I had all those checked and there it was....


----------



## Lisa92881

:rofl: I'll have to try that next time!


----------



## Helena_

Congrats! H&H 9 months!


----------



## Try Rocking

lol yah, it's the multi-quote, and then you can also just hit Post reply instead of quick reply :) 

September is a great month! I am hoping I get my BFp soon and then my edd would be September 15 (I think that's what it was)


----------



## Bugbabe77

I'm not fussed about what month - although sept would be good for me - I'm a teacher so I would only have to go back for a couple of week then I'd be off. Perfect! I ov yesterday and made sure on the bd last night do fx! If so, I'll be sept 21 or thereabouts.


----------



## caz & bob

happy new year girls hope you all have a good one x well look at my opks woopp congrats to all who has got bfp good luck to all the rest xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111231-00045.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs.B.

AF got me this morning, so back on the Clomid tomorrow, New Year, New Luck! x


----------



## caz & bob

sorry she got you hun fx next cycle x x x


----------



## Lisa92881

Ok, still no temp rise...is it possible that the Clomid gave me positive OPKs, serious ov pains, but no ovulation?!?! :nope:


----------



## daviess3

Emma thinking of you today hunny xxxx


----------



## Monalissa

jdonn, how exciting!! Congrats for a H&H 9 months. :)

Lisa, I've been getting LH surges even though I wasn't O'ing "strong" enough based on my progesterone levels. Even last month on Clomid I don't believe I O'd a fully mature egg based on the follie size 24 hours after my surge. I had crazy O pains too! I don't temp though. I hope you still have a chance to see your temp rise!


----------



## caz & bob

daviess3 said:


> Emma thinking of you today hunny xxxx

wow bfp hun when did u get it big big congrats x x x


----------



## caz & bob

emma thinking of u hun big big :hugs: x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

:hugs: Thanks Caz and Sarah. I can't believe a whole year has passed since I lost my tiny miracle. It took two years of ttc to get that BFP and nothing so far since :cry:
Here's hoping that 2012 is the year of the baby and we all get our BFP's. xx

Sarah I can't remember whether I congratulated you on your BFP, so I may be repeating myself but Congratulations!!:cloud9: xx


----------



## Lisa92881

Big :hugs: Emma!!


----------



## daviess3

Hi caz an em I got my bfp late nov, I kept it quiet for a while as with my history I thought I would end up with a chemical! I had a bit of pink spotting at 5 weeks so that made me panic! But so far so good I have had 4 scans coz of my history an have had a heartbeat an correct growth everytime! But this is my critical stage now I miscarried the first time somewhere between 8+4 to 9+5 so I'm nervous this week but just chillin!! 
Big happy new year to you all let's hope this is our year ladies xxxx


----------



## winston83

Sarah will. Thinking of u this next week lots of love xxx


----------



## Bugbabe77

Hugs to my Essex sister - fx crossed for u this week x


----------



## Helena_

.


----------



## TryinFor1

Helena:

:hugs: text me if you wanna chat love. You are gonna get pregnant soon, ok? I swear it.


----------



## Lisa92881

:hugs: Helena! Our new years kind of sucked too. Went out with DHs friends, it ended up being a random group of people, no one that we really cared to talk to, a super expensive restaurant, then a bar where drinks took forever to get....blah blah blah, we both ended up sober and cranky. We couldn't get a cab back to our hotel and ended up at DHs friend's house til like 3:30, and I was so tired and all I wanted was PJs and bed. Then of course I almost ended up in tears cause I was thinking if I was pregnant we could have just stayed in and the sucky night never would have happened. Sigh. Sorry, I just turned my supportive post into a rant myself. Anyway, huge :hugs:!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

TryinFor1 said:


> Helena:
> 
> :hugs: text me if you wanna chat love. You are gonna get pregnant soon, ok? I swear it.

You guys text?! So cute, I love it!! :thumbup:


----------



## Helena_

.


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah, I'm on FB....how is it secret, no one can see when you join it? I'm so paranoid about what people can see on it. Haha.


----------



## Helena_

.


----------



## Lisa92881

Done! :)


----------



## Helena_

.


----------



## mrsjennyg

hey ladies- i had a crappy new yrs too... my DH's grampa passed away on 12/29 after 10 days on hospice at home. we were there pretty much every waking hour and took turns with his cousins to sleep over there so that his gramma wasn't alone. my DH and BIL were there when he passed. i started my first round of clomid during all this and i took it at night. i was pretty emotional but that was prob mostly b/c what was going on. last night for new yrs we all got together at his cousins house and there are a couple new babies along with some toddlers in our family. if i heard "maybe 2012 will bless you guys with a little baby" one more time i was gonna puke! i just feel kind of alone sometimes :(
hope 2012 DOES bless us all with babies! 
do you guys have a group on fb too?


----------



## Helena_

What does everyone's bd schedule look like? Do you bd whenever you feel like it until you get a pos opk? Or bd every other day until the pos opk? I've done every other day but honestly Don''t feel like it tonight and thinking of just having fun this cycle and when I get my pos opk just bding that day plus two days after.


----------



## zimmy

We've been every other day, sometimes we have to skip a day though, so it ends up being 3x a week on average until a +opk. After O, it tapers off..... :)


----------



## Monalissa

Hi Ladies. Has anyone O'd later on 100 mgs of clomid vs 50 mgs? It's cd 13 and no sign of my surge. Last month on 50 mgs I got a positive OPK cd 12 and off clomid I usually get it around cd 10. Thx!


----------



## JessicaHRea

First, let me say after a month me and my husband got married in July of 2009, we learned that we were pregnant and then had a miscarriage at 8 weeks. Now we had been trying for 2 years and my GYN finally referred me and my husband to a fertility specialist. Knowing that my mom had this problem getting pregnant with me and had several miscarriages before she did, she was taking Clomid. Well, I didn't want to risk the chance of having miscarriages so I went to this doctor. My cycle started on December 1, 2011 and had the HSG test done on the 15th day which would have been the scanty cycle as they would call it and then on the 21st day I went in to have an ultrasound done to see if my follicle where the eggs are at was big enough to start having sex, it wasn't. I had to wait for another 2 days to go back and have the ultrasound done again and it grew 10 more cm than it was on the 21st day.........the nurse gave me the hormone shot that it looks for pregnancy and told me not to take a pregnancy test for 2 weeks since December 23, 2011. So with that being said I do not take a test until this Friday.


----------



## daviess3

Wow bug I'm in Hockley small world! How long u been on clomid?? Have u been seen at hospital?? X


----------



## Maurie

Monalissa said:


> Hi Ladies. Has anyone O'd later on 100 mgs of clomid vs 50 mgs? It's cd 13 and no sign of my surge. Last month on 50 mgs I got a positive OPK cd 12 and off clomid I usually get it around cd 10. Thx!

I dont know if I will be any help but on 50 mg of clomid I O'd on CD 16. Off Clomid I O'd about CD 18-19 depending on the cycle. 
I am on 50mg again waiting for O as I am on CD 13.


----------



## norahbattie

The 2WW is killing me, I have taken time off work to relax but I keep thinking about counting down the days, will be testing on 14th January, I am really hoping for a :bfp: since our 6 year anniversary is on the 15th. I haven't got my hopes up though, what is interesting is that I am still using my OPKs and they have 2 very strong lines 5 days post trigger shot. Someone on the forum told me it takes about 10 days before it leaves my system so will be getting positive OPKs until then. I am hoping that they will still be strong 5 days on resulting in a :bfp:

OH GOD I am analysing every twinge possible, symptoms so far, extreme tiredness but then I am lazy so and so, so that doesn't count, quite sore nipples and abdominal twinges like I am getting my AF :(

Anyone have any ideas how to pass away the TWW?


----------



## abababe

Hi ladies! 

I am a first time poster, looking for support. DH and I are both 26. We've been married for a little over a year and have been TTC for 11 months. Last month we started meeting with my RE and got the whole crappy workup done. DH looked great, me not so much. My FSH was at 11.4, and my right tube is blocked. I was a little devastated to get this news at my age.

Anyways, we started 50mg of Clomid on CD3 this month. I am now CD12 and just got home from the RE. The sonogram showed and 18mm follicle on the (blocked) right side, and 3, 13-15mm follicles on the left side. I am going back on CD14 to see how I progress. So, I am trying to stay optimistic that I am responding to the Clomid. 

I would love some other ladies to talk to (all 3 of my best friends are currently pregnant) and would love to join your group.

Thanks!
Sarah


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hello Ladies! I'm starting my first round of 50 mg Clomid today! I was just wondering if anyone has ever heard of someone taking Clomid and having their HSG done the same month? My DR is having me take Clomid CD 3-7 and I have my HSG scheduled for CD 10. If you have any helpful tips on please feel free to send them this way! I'm extremely nervous...


----------



## Monalissa

Maurie said:


> Monalissa said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies. Has anyone O'd later on 100 mgs of clomid vs 50 mgs? It's cd 13 and no sign of my surge. Last month on 50 mgs I got a positive OPK cd 12 and off clomid I usually get it around cd 10. Thx!
> 
> I dont know if I will be any help but on 50 mg of clomid I O'd on CD 16. Off Clomid I O'd about CD 18-19 depending on the cycle.
> I am on 50mg again waiting for O as I am on CD 13.Click to expand...

Thank you! Still nothing for me and it's CD 14. I'm going to run out of my "smiley" OPK's tomorrow if I don't get my surge before then. :( I'm hoping this just means my follies will have more time to grow than they did last month. I'm so nervous it didn't work or something. Lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## Monalissa

Welcome, Sarah. :) Your scan sounds promising! Please keep us posted on your next scan. 

*Feb4th2011* -- I don't know, but I am interested in any responses you get. I may do a HSG my next cycle if I don't get a BPF this month. I was wondering if you can do both in the same cycle. 

Lots of :dust:!!!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Monalissa said:


> Welcome, Sarah. :) Your scan sounds promising! Please keep us posted on your next scan.
> 
> *Feb4th2011* -- I don't know, but I am interested in any responses you get. I may do a HSG my next cycle if I don't get a BPF this month. I was wondering if you can do both in the same cycle.
> 
> Lots of :dust:!!!

Thanks Monalissa:) My DR said it was okay!... I just want to hear from other ladies:) If I hear from anyone I'll let you know!:flower:


----------



## trying hard

hello all :) It's been a while since I posted in this thread as I have been on holidays with crappy internet. Am currently CD22 round 2 of 50mg days 2-6.

Both my day 12 and 21 bloods have come back pretty good so I am really hoping for my :bfp: this month, the first week wait was pretty good but now that I'm back home It's starting to play on my mind again. DH went and did another SA (his last was borderline) today which he was very good about although we have had the little cup waiting to be used for over 2 months but oh well it is done now. Will probibly get the results tomorrow :D

Been having loads of symptoms but I often do and they have never turned out to be anything before. I have really sore boobs, they look bigger (normally I'm a D cup anyway) but I also bought some new bras so it may just be that. My lower back is super sore but I also spent 4 hours in the car yesterday, I've been having naps most days this week but we are on holiday so maybe my body is just making the most of it. And killer headaches and vivid dreams, all of which can be explained away to the clomid. It is such a hard job trying to balance being optimistic and not getting your hopes up. 2ww sucks!!! Sorry for my rambling just wanted to get it out. 

Good luck and baby :dust: to all hope everyone gets there :bfp: this time round.


----------



## Lisa92881

Monalissa said:


> Welcome, Sarah. :) Your scan sounds promising! Please keep us posted on your next scan.
> 
> *Feb4th2011* -- I don't know, but I am interested in any responses you get. I may do a HSG my next cycle if I don't get a BPF this month. I was wondering if you can do both in the same cycle.
> 
> Lots of :dust:!!!

I would think that would be fine. You can continue to try the month of your HSG, so taking Clomid shouldn't matter. I think the reason this doesn't happen very often is because HSGs are done around cd7-10, and Clomid is usually taken starting cd5 the latest, so the opportunity for that cycle has already been missed. Good luck!


----------



## Lisa92881

trying hard said:


> hello all :) It's been a while since I posted in this thread as I have been on holidays with crappy internet. Am currently CD22 round 2 of 50mg days 2-6.
> 
> Both my day 12 and 21 bloods have come back pretty good so I am really hoping for my :bfp: this month, the first week wait was pretty good but now that I'm back home It's starting to play on my mind again. DH went and did another SA (his last was borderline) today which he was very good about although we have had the little cup waiting to be used for over 2 months but oh well it is done now. Will probibly get the results tomorrow :D
> 
> Been having loads of symptoms but I often do and they have never turned out to be anything before. I have really sore boobs, they look bigger (normally I'm a D cup anyway) but I also bought some new bras so it may just be that. My lower back is super sore but I also spent 4 hours in the car yesterday, I've been having naps most days this week but we are on holiday so maybe my body is just making the most of it. And killer headaches and vivid dreams, all of which can be explained away to the clomid. It is such a hard job trying to balance being optimistic and not getting your hopes up. 2ww sucks!!! Sorry for my rambling just wanted to get it out.
> 
> Good luck and baby :dust: to all hope everyone gets there :bfp: this time round.

Symptoms sound good! What dpo are you??


----------



## Feb4th2011

Lisa92881 said:


> Monalissa said:
> 
> 
> Welcome, Sarah. :) Your scan sounds promising! Please keep us posted on your next scan.
> 
> *Feb4th2011* -- I don't know, but I am interested in any responses you get. I may do a HSG my next cycle if I don't get a BPF this month. I was wondering if you can do both in the same cycle.
> 
> Lots of :dust:!!!
> 
> I would think that would be fine. You can continue to try the month of your HSG, so taking Clomid shouldn't matter. I think the reason this doesn't happen very often is because HSGs are done around cd7-10, and Clomid is usually taken starting cd5 the latest, so the opportunity for that cycle has already been missed. Good luck!Click to expand...

Hey:) Thanks for the reply! :flower:I'm not quite sure if I understand what you mean by "the opportunity for that cycle has already been missed" I'm taking the clomid CD3-7, having the HSG CD 10. The earliest i would ovulate would be day 11... but more likely 12-14. What do I miss?!! :shrug:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hiya ladies,

How is everyone doing? 

I'm 9dpo 3rd round of clomid and having no symptoms yet again and I had a temp dip so I think I'm out. I had an appointment with FS today and I've been prescribed another 3 rounds. If that doesn't work I have an appointment in april to go on the waiting list for IVF on the NHS. She said we could go private in the mean time and still keep our place on the list. She said it will cost between £3000-£4000, which is cheaper than I thought. I'm just praying it doesn't come to that!


----------



## Hanrat

Hi all 

Hoping I can join in... 
AFM- I am 21 and have done 5 rounds of clomid ( still have 2 days to go on cycle 5) and still no ovulation :( my DF and i have been ntnp for almost a year and actively trying for almost 8 months. I started on 50 mg clomid for days 2-6 and did that for 3 rounds and then was put onto 100 mg clomid for days 2-6. So far nothing :( I knew about my PCOS when i was 16 years old but didnt realise it was going to be this hard!!! i still have 3 repeats on my script for 100mg then i guess back to the gyno to see what they think AGAIN!! Oh well it will be worth it when we have our bundle of joy! I had lots and lots of pregnancy symptoms last month even vivid dreams of being pregnant but af showed her ugly head on the 01/01/12! great start to the new year!! NOT!! well i hope i can join in and take this ride together with you ladies as no one knows we are trying. baby dust to you all :)


----------



## norahbattie

Welcome to the newbies :D

9 more days until testing, had no smiley on my OPK today after 5 days of them, I guess the trigger shot has almost passed through my body 6 days on. There are still 2 lines on the OPK but the test line is much fainter than the control line. There is an extremely faint line on an internet cheapie pregnancy test this is probably to do with the remains of the trigger shot.

Staying at home and counting down the days is actually killing me, I really need to keep myself busy...symptoms so far, nausea, abdominal twinges like I am getting my AF, awful smell in my nose and tiredness....YAWN...off to have a siesta now


----------



## Helena_

spent the morning throwing up. Probably because I went from 500mg of metformin to 1500mg. Agh. Well 4 days until I ovulate. Very excited to see the smiley! I'll start testing two or three times a day today as I should expect my surge soon (probably in two days).


----------



## Monalissa

Monalissa said:


> Hi Ladies. Has anyone O'd later on 100 mgs of clomid vs 50 mgs? It's cd 13 and no sign of my surge. Last month on 50 mgs I got a positive OPK cd 12 and off clomid I usually get it around cd 10. Thx!

Sorry to be a pain. Anyone? Now CD 15 and no sign of a positive OPK. I guess I still "have" another 2 days to stay within ovulating 5-10 days after your last pill but this makes me nervous.


----------



## Helena_

your 15dpo? I'm going to assume you mean cd 15. It's possible that you'll ovulate later or even possible that you just missed your surge. I suggest temping. It's the.best way to know when you ovulated


----------



## Helena_

you probably already said this but, why were you put on clomid if you ovulate on your own? And if you ovulated on 50mg why were you put on 100mg? :)


----------



## Monalissa

Oops, I just corrected that! I meant CD 15. I doubt I missed it as I've been testing twice daily since CD 10. My progesterone was 7 when I was tested 7 dpo, so I was put on Clomid for a "stronger" ovulation. I've always gotten a LH surge, it doesn't necessarily mean you will ovulate from what I understand. My follies on 50 mgs were still pretty small 24 hours after my surge. A doc I had a second opinion with prescribed 100 mgs. 

Thank you for responding! :)


----------



## Monalissa

Oh, as for temping as much as I would love to, I don't get enough uninterrupted sleep. We have a kitty who has a brain tumor and needs to get seizure meds in the middle of the night. DH and I take turns, but I am constantly being woken up by kitty to eat (he is on steroids which make him very hungry!).


----------



## Helena_

hope you get your surge soon!


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave:


----------



## Try Rocking

I was just wondering, when do you ladies find yourself being effected by the side effects more? Is it during your entire cycle or is it for only a certain part of it?


----------



## Lisa92881

Try Rocking said:


> I was just wondering, when do you ladies find yourself being effected by the side effects more? Is it during your entire cycle or is it for only a certain part of it?

I didn't have any side effects while taking it, just very thirsty. Random!:haha: I also had sharp pains for about an hour one night, which I think may have been ovulation. Not sure. Now I'm in my TWW and quite crampy, but it's too early for it to be anything, so I'm guessing it's also because of the Clomid. I think that's it though. I was lucky, but I'm also on a very low dose! Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## Try Rocking

I am on the same cycle days but taking 50mg :)
I'm in the 2ww as well. I haven't had anything other than some irritibility although lately I've been tired, had some heartburn the last 2 days, some diarrhea (ick), quite a bit of CM and sensitive boobs here and there. I've thought I was pregnant before and I wasn't but I'm trying to figure out what is from the clomid. It's just a bit frustrating, part of me wants to hope but I dont' want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Maurie

Monalissa said:


> Oops, I just corrected that! I meant CD 15. I doubt I missed it as I've been testing twice daily since CD 10. My progesterone was 7 when I was tested 7 dpo, so I was put on Clomid for a "stronger" ovulation. I've always gotten a LH surge, it doesn't necessarily mean you will ovulate from what I understand. My follies on 50 mgs were still pretty small 24 hours after my surge. A doc I had a second opinion with prescribed 100 mgs.
> 
> Thank you for responding! :)

Monalissa, I am on CD 16. Yesterday it looked like there was no surge in sight. Today at about 10am I got a very strong surge. I am on 50 mg to make ov stronger as well. 
Good luck! :hugs::dust:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Maurie said:


> Monalissa said:
> 
> 
> Oops, I just corrected that! I meant CD 15. I doubt I missed it as I've been testing twice daily since CD 10. My progesterone was 7 when I was tested 7 dpo, so I was put on Clomid for a "stronger" ovulation. I've always gotten a LH surge, it doesn't necessarily mean you will ovulate from what I understand. My follies on 50 mgs were still pretty small 24 hours after my surge. A doc I had a second opinion with prescribed 100 mgs.
> 
> Thank you for responding! :)
> 
> Monalissa, I am on CD 16. Yesterday it looked like there was no surge in sight. Today at about 10am I got a very strong surge. I am on 50 mg to make ov stronger as well.
> Good luck! :hugs::dust:Click to expand...

The cycle we conceived, on CD15 I had a faint line on my OPK, then CD16 I surged and got my positive then O'd the following day.. Don't loose hope yet.. :hugs:


----------



## Turtlemad

Hi Ladies!
I'm new to the whole Clomid thing and hope I can join your thread! Been just diagnosed with unexplained infertility and prescribed 50mg clomid to try and boost my eggs!! 
I have a question please, witch has just arrived in the evening, it usually always arrives in the morning!! My question is, do I count today as day one? Or tomorrow? I'm supposed to take it day 2-6! I'm now confused :wacko:
Hopefully Clomid works it's magic for us all! Looking forward to see how everyone is going and to see lots of BFPs coming our way!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Turtlemad, as a general rule of thumb if your AF arrives after 3pm then class the following day as Cd1. Good Luck on the clomid hun. xx


----------



## Monalissa

Thank you Maurie and FloridaGirl! CD 16 and still nothing. I wonder if I will even get AF if I don't ovulate? I've never had this problem off Clomid and all the changes it's making to my body/cycle do make me nervous. 

To top it off, I had to spend $38 for 7 (yes 7!!!) of the "smiley" OPK's which will only last me until Sunday morning. After that, I'm not sure I will buy more for this cycle. At least not at that cost, and I won't get them from Amazon on time. Does anyone know if there are drugstore "cheapies" that work ok?

Lots of baby dust to you, Maurie! And a H&H 9 months to you, FloridaGirl! :hugs:


----------



## PrincessTaz

So guys.... I got my :bfp: yesterday at 10dpo!!! 3rd round of clomid did it, just hoping it's a sticky bean this time unlike with the 1st round!

I'm so happy but really nervous, af is due on monday and I'll be much happier once that day has passed without it showing up.


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Helena_

congrats!

Monalisa- I get them on ebay for 30 dollars anda,have seen then for 33 on amazon...both 20 packs


----------



## Monalissa

Helena_Lynn said:


> congrats!
> 
> Monalisa- I get them on ebay for 30 dollars anda,have seen then for 33 on amazon...both 20 packs

Yes, I usually get them on Amazon too, but I won't get them in time for Sunday (when I run out again). It's such a rip off to charge that much for 7 of them! Rite Aid had cheap ones, but I have no idea if they are reliable or not. 

Congratulations *PrincessTaz*!!!


----------



## Turtlemad

Congrats PrincessTaz!! Amazing news!! H&H 9months to you!!


----------



## zimmy

Yay!!! Congrats!!! I'm on cycle 3 of Clomid right now, you've given me hope!


----------



## girlydreamer

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi, Girls, 

I have just found out my right tube is blocked and i have low progesterone after the dye through the tubes procedure the gyno hasnt told me why this is they just dismissed it and said you still have one tube you can still get pregnant. Im so frustrated i was then sent for an ultrasound that came back ovarys fine the gyno has now completley dismissed me as we have found out husband has very low sperm count 1 million. The thing is we still want to try and have a baby naturally because can never get an appointment with gyno and been trying to get referred for months now. Can anyone make sense of this i dont know what to do please help girls.


----------



## Euronova

PrincessTaz said:


> So guys.... I got my :bfp: yesterday at 10dpo!!! 3rd round of clomid did it, just hoping it's a sticky bean this time unlike with the 1st round!
> 
> I'm so happy but really nervous, af is due on monday and I'll be much happier once that day has passed without it showing up.
> 
> View attachment 321316

Woohooo another clomid baby!!! let it be a sticky one!!! Happy and Healthy nine months!


----------



## trying hard

Congrats princess Taz, I am now 10dpo feeling hopeful but too nervous to test. Your positive looks pretty clear though. Well done you!!!!!!!!!! happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## zimmy

Welcome girlydreamer. Sorry I don't have any words of wisdom for you - can you get another opinion? Change doctors?


----------



## zimmy

So, I'm on CD8 of my 3rd round of clomid. I'm taking 50mg on days 2 - 6 so I just finished my last pill a couple of days ago. The last 2 cycles I started OPKs on CD 10 or 11. I just took one now, and it's almost positive! I wonder if we've been missing O completely - I never thought I would ovulate so early. What do you girls think? I'll keep you posted...

Oh, how often do you think I should test? Last month I got an almost positive, then went light again because I think I waited too long between tests.....


----------



## TryinFor1

I would test twice a day Zimmy. I used to test around noon and then around 8 at night.


----------



## Helena_

you could be getting a pos because of taking an opk too soon after last clomid pill


----------



## zimmy

hmmm.... good point helena! Thanks tryin, I will test twice per day and see. DH and I already stated our every other day BD-ing, so just in case.....


----------



## Monalissa

I was going to say the same as Helena. I think you're supposed to wait at least 3 days until after your last pill to avoid a false positive. I also test twice a day, even though most times I detect my surge in the morning. I don't want to miss it! :)


----------



## zimmy

I've been testing late afternoon, because I read that you shouldn't use fmu or it shouldn't be too concentrated. maybe I'll try late morning and then again in the evening....hmm I'm gonna need more strips. lol


----------



## norahbattie

Congrats PrincessTaz, the 2WW is killing me. I have the sorest nipples and getting abdominal twinges but nothing else, will be using internet cheapies from now until AF arrives


----------



## Monalissa

zimmy said:


> I've been testing late afternoon, because I read that you shouldn't use fmu or it shouldn't be too concentrated. maybe I'll try late morning and then again in the evening....hmm I'm gonna need more strips. lol

I usually test between 9:30 and 11:00 in the morning. It's not my fmu though. A couple of times I tested at night even though I got a positive in the morning. Sometimes I was still surging and other times not. Good luck Zimmy!


----------



## trying hard

Hello :D Was wondering if anybody else out there in the clomid club gets engorged breasts after ov without being pregnant? I swear my boobs are huge and SO sore!! I took a test this afternoon (i am either 9 or 10 dpo) and :bfn: I know its a bit early and it wasn't fmu but once I buy those tests I cant help it. Feeling like a fool for testing but I was so sure :(


----------



## zimmy

My boobs get like that every month before Af so I'm useless at symptom spotting, lol! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mk8

Good luck trying hard!


----------



## Monalissa

If anyone ever needs more Clear Blue Easy digi OPK's (smiley face) in a pinch, try Target if you have one near you. Target is selling 20 tests for $43. Still more expensive then Amazon but way better than paying $37 for 7 tests at the drugstore!


----------



## Sparklegirl

Good evening ladies :flower:

plse could u assist me on the thread below, all comments & advice is much appreciated :thumbup:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/845554-cycle-length-clomid.html

thank you ladies :hugs:


----------



## trying hard

So frickn over this whole thing!!!!!!!!!

Month after month of heart ache and disappointment. So tempted to just say f**k it and give up. I thought that clomid would be my saving grace for so long i was desperate to get my hands on this wonder drug but now i just think it has got my hopes up again for nothing.

I was up untill well past one this morning because i was so excited and nervous and then surprise surprise big fat stupid fu**ing negative. I'm not even all that sad this time just really angry and disappointed.

I hate that i get so many fricken symptoms for nothing, i cant even trust my body to tell me the truth any more on this stupid drug.

I dont think i will test again this month, 12dpo should be a pretty reliable indication that it hasn't worked...again...

Infertility sucks. I'm so over it. We cant afford ivf so if clomid doesn't work then its over for us 

when we first started trying i said to myself if it didn't happen in a year we would just go on and leave it all behind but that was because i didn't think in my wildest nightmare that i wouldn't get pregnant straight away. Then after 1 year i said ok so after 2 years thats it once again i thought it would be a matter of months and now after more than 2 years and hundreds of dollars worth of drugs, vitamins and tests im at the end of my tether and dont know what to do with myself. The fs said come back in 3 more years if the clomid doesn't work. What a crock of sh*t.


----------



## zimmy

tryin hard - I understand EXACTLY how you feel. I'm also sick of BFNs every month. This is my last resort too. We could probably afford IVF, but DH will never go for it. He has 3 kids already from another marriage, and feels that "It will happen if it is meant to be". I had to do a whole lot of convincing just for Clomid - he thinks that's screwing with nature too. I just turned 38. DH won't let us keep trying past this year.

I wish I had more encouraging words for you, but know that you are not alone. Be angry, be upset, vent as much as you need to. hugs.


----------



## trying hard

Thanks Zimmy. I appreciate your taking the time to reply to my awful rant!

I'm over the angry part, now I'm just sad. I'm only 26 and OH 31 so that isn't the issue its just we have a lil girl already who is coming up 4 so I have been at home with her only working part time at home while raising her and relying on pretty much his income alone. With a brand new mortgage, me staying home for another 5 years just scares the crap out of him which I understand and I want that less than him but giving up on something we have tried so hard for and spent so many tears over just seems wasted if you know what I mean. But in saying that I don't know how much more disappointment I can take. Just gutted all round. Maybe its the clomid screwing with my body but I was so sure this time. Guess not though :cry:
Thanks again


----------



## zimmy

What Clomid round are you on now?


----------



## trying hard

that was number 2


----------



## Euronova

It is very hard and I think we all felt like that at one point...
I have everything crossed you get your BFP soon! 
I don't want to raise your hopes but cycle 3 is said to be the most successful but then there are also women that conceive the first natural cycle after clomid. Who knows what our body needs to finally be back in synch. Baby dust your way :hugs:


----------



## zimmy

I'm on CD10 of round 3. I was REALLY upset after round 1, I thought because there is nothing 'wrong' with me (we're unexplained infertility) that it would work like magic. I've honestly never had so much sex in one month in all my life, lol. Round 2 I just knew it was BFN before I even tested, didn't want to get my hopes so far up again. Now I'm round 3 and my hopes are back up. Stupid rollercoaster. It is true that more women conceive on round 3, and some more conceive when the dosage is increased. I was given 3 months at 50mg, and 3 months at 100 mg. Then - I'm done I guess. No more rabbits in the hat. Are you going to do round 3? We can support each other. I know it's hard.


----------



## trying hard

thanks again hun, Yes I will carry on with round 3 I'm unexplained too so when i was given the drugs I thought yay we will get twins first time round or something along those lines. How wrong was I.

We have sex all the time too. every day from day 8 to 18! And it is getting tedious! the only time sex is really fun anymore is when there is no chance its making a baby. Not saying its horrible but when you have to do it, it takes away the passion as I'm sure you know.

It would be nice to have another buddy, some of these groups just seem a bit too big to make close friends. It can be hard enough just to keep up with who is up to what.

P.S Hi I'm Sarah :wave:


----------



## zimmy

Hey Sarah! I'm Andrea :)

Every day? wow. Must be because your DH is 31, lol. Mine just turned 47 today and every other day is pretty much killing him. hahaha! I know how tedious it is though - I have a calendar and sometimes we say 'again?' out loud without meaning to :)

I thought the exact same thing round one - yay, twins! Have a list started with names too. boo. Have you had many side-effects? I'm a little worried about round 4 (100mg). My SE were worse round 1 than round 2, but I'm not monitored so a bit nervous about the risks.


----------



## Lisa92881

It is really hard to stop yourself from being convinved that Clomid is the "fix" you've been waiting for!! :dohh:


----------



## trying hard

hey Andrea,

yeah by the time day 14 comes along its... Is your temp up yet?... no? ugghh ok come here. So romantic but we are both the same now so at least one persons feelings aren't being hurt by the others lack of enthusiasm.

My side affects are ok. just the normal hot flushes from day 3 until around O then it seems I get pregnancy symptoms after that just to mess with my head!!!

I get bloods done on days 12 and 21 to check estrogen and progestone levels which to be honest aren't great considering I'm on fertility drugs,(far lower than other clomid girls on here) but still high enough that they wont consider upping the dose any time soon. The limits of normal are far larger down here in New Zealand. I wouldn't say no to 100mg :D


----------



## trying hard

Aint that the truth Lisa, I hear ya


----------



## Helena_

This is my third round of Clomid. The first was 50mg and didn't work , the second was 100mg and did work. I don't know if the first should count of not but, whatever. It's really hard, especially this cycle. CD 14 and still no pos opk when last cycle I got one at cd 13. I know you can ovulate at different times each month but it's still really tough and disheartening. I wish this was as easy as they make it out to be. Clomid turns me into a wreck. I get so depressed and I really can't stand it. I've been thinking lately of just stopping everything. I wish I could ntnp but I don't ovulate on my own and after 2 years of ttc (some ntnp, some timed sex, some with opks etc) I just can't imagine throwing in the towel now. I just don&#8217;t know what I would do with myself. I clearly need a new hobby. I'm young and should be fertile but I'm not and that makes me feel like a failure. I feel like everything I've always wanted is unattainable. What did any of us do to deserve this? Infertility is a horrible thing that I would never wish on my worst enemy. I just need a damn win so I can relax a little. Last cycle we timed bding for every other day and every day following positive opk. It was perfect and it didn't work. I wasn't surprised it didn&#8217;t work because I keep trying to remind myself that it won&#8217;t work on the first shot. We (well, most of us) don't ovulate on our own so considering that we have only been ovulating for 1,2 or 3 cycles with a 20 or so percent chance each cycle, well it's the same as someone who does ovulate on their own and trying for two cycles and getting pissed off it hasn&#8217;t worked. I keep trying to remind myself of this but it's still really hard because the fact of it is that we _have _been trying for more than 3 cycles. This month I just don't care. I've only bd three times this month so far. I will bd like crazy once I get my positive opk but I just needed a breather this cycle and hopefully the semi-more relaxed approach will help me gain the courage and strength to give it all I've got for next cycle. I always say 'if there is a next cycle' but I whole-heartedly believe that there will be a next cycle and right now I'm pretty much just waiting for af to get here with some sex along the way. I keep hoping that Clomid will be my miracle drug but I'm losing hope day by day. Clomid is really a horrible drug- it gives you all this hope but also all these mood swings and when it doesn't work for a few tries all that hope gets slashed. I'm really beginning to hate it.


----------



## Helena_

trying hard said:


> I get bloods done on days 12 and 21 to check estrogen and progestone levels which to be honest aren't great considering I'm on fertility drugs,(far lower than other clomid girls on here) but still high enough that they wont consider upping the dose any time soon. The limits of normal are far larger down here in New Zealand. I wouldn't say no to 100mg :D


What are your levels? Mine are lower but still say I ovulated. They are much lower than what everyone says their doctor wants to see with Clomid but for whatever reason my doctor isn't concerned with this and won't up my dose because I did ovulate. Agh


----------



## trying hard

I'm so sorry you are feeling crappy. Infertility is such a horrible rolercoaster ride at times huh.
I'm feeling sorry for myself today too so big :hug:

My first cycle:

day 12 est 691
day 21 pro 32.4


2nd cycle

day 12 est 1034
day 21 pro 37.4



what were your levels??????????


----------



## Helena_

My prog at day 21 (6dpo) was 8. I think we may have different measurements, though


----------



## trying hard

mine are measured in nmol/L
your in the US ?


----------



## Lisa92881

trying hard said:


> I'm so sorry you are feeling crappy. Infertility is such a horrible rolercoaster ride at times huh.
> I'm feeling sorry for myself today too so big :hug:
> 
> My first cycle:
> 
> day 12 est 691
> day 21 pro 32.4
> 
> 
> 2nd cycle
> 
> day 12 est 1034
> day 21 pro 37.4
> 
> 
> 
> what were your levels??????????

I'll jump on the "feeling sorry for yourself" bandwagon. It's just one of those days!!! :hugs:


----------



## Helena_

You know, I actually have no idea. My doctor is kind of crap about all of this. She said half of the work wasn't in yet...no idea what else they tested for. She didn't even want to do the blood work but I requested it. I'm ok with her being hands off because it's easier for me but it would be nice to know what's going on. She said that after a year she'll refer me to a fs. I don't really know what else she'll do other than clomid and surely I can't take that for a year...


----------



## trying hard

Helena_Lynn said:


> My prog at day 21 (6dpo) was 8. I think we may have different measurements, though

so that would be 25.8 in nmol/L which isn't all that great but was also taken 6 days earlier than it should and I don't know what they are supposed to raise each day.


----------



## trying hard

why did they do the test on day 21 if you had only just Oed?


----------



## Helena_

here's they take it at 7dpo. and mine was taken at 6dpo.


----------



## trying hard

sorry totally read that wrong, so yours are somewhat close to mine then. probably below average for somebody on clomid but above the accepted lower limit :(


----------



## Helena_

yeah the doctor said that if I'm ovulating then I don't need a higher dose. Ugh whatever. Someone I'm friends with had lower progesterone than me and she just got her bfp, so there's hope!


----------



## ebony2010

I know I don't post here very often but I do lurk and I just read your post about feeling so low about clomid. I totally understand where you are all coming from. We are "unexplained" and I thought clomid would guarantee my bfp plus a bigger chance of twins so we wouldn't have to go through the ttc crap again. I'm on cycle 6 of clomid and this is probably my last cycle of it. They make out clomid is this wonder drug where you just pop a pill and you're instantly pregnant. They don't tell you how awful the side effects can be and what a mess you will feel with your emotions. :grr:

Anyway I just wanted you ladies to know I'm here and you're not alone. :hugs: xxx


----------



## charbaby

I have been ttc for a year now,have pcos waiting to get an appointment to see a f/s not sure when that will be, an old friend of mine has gave me some chlomid that she had when ttc her children (she had twins in the end) back a few years ago, I am just wondering what people on here would do,
A... take it and hope for the best
B... chuck it in the bin??


----------



## Euronova

I would say don't take it without medical supervision but then some GP give it like sweets to women (my GP wanted to give it to me without any prior tests) whereas my FS insisted that OH had an SA, and i had a HSG before we could take it. In the end my tests were normal so really it would have ended up all the same.
It worked for us on the first cycle, if it's the lowest 50mg dose I would be tempted to give it a go!


----------



## charbaby

Euronova said:


> I would say don't take it without medical supervision but then some GP give it like sweets to women (my GP wanted to give it to me without any prior tests) whereas my FS insisted that OH had an SA, and i had a HSG before we could take it. In the end my tests were normal so really it would have ended up all the same.
> It worked for us on the first cycle, if it's the lowest 50mg dose I would be tempted to give it a go!

I have pcos, and so does my friend and she thinks this is what i will be prescribed anyway, o/h has already had SA that has come back all good, It is 50mg dose, but anyways i have to wait for a period before i can start it (thats if i choose to) so on average im waiting around 2 n half to 3 months for AF, and last one was only a few weeks ago so i have a while to decide what to do :D 
Thank you for your reply xx


----------



## Monalissa

Big :hugs: to everyone who is feeling down right now. 

I am also feeling very disheartened and sad. It's CD 19 and I still have not detected my surge. I've been testing twice a day since CD 10 and have not had the same O pains that I did last month, just some occasional alternating sharp pains and AF type cramps.

I think I may pursue the HSG the second opinion referred me for next cycle (if AF ever comes :() and then try to see a FS. I really don't like taking meds without any monitoring and the situation I'm in now is exactly why. It's giving me so much anxiety not knowing what is going on.


----------



## TryinFor1

charbaby said:


> I have been ttc for a year now,have pcos waiting to get an appointment to see a f/s not sure when that will be, an old friend of mine has gave me some chlomid that she had when ttc her children (she had twins in the end) back a few years ago, I am just wondering what people on here would do,
> A... take it and hope for the best
> B... chuck it in the bin??

My OBGYN gave it to me like candy without any further testing besides blood test. I took three cycles and got pregnant on my third.

If I were you and my friend gave it to me, I would take it. Lol. If you bought it online I wouldnt because that would be too scary. but if it is from a pharmacy I say WTH. Good luck with what you decide. :flower:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

^^I agree with Tryin, I didn't have any testing and got pregnant on the 2nd cycle, but wouldn't want to purchase it off the internet.. Too scary for me!! I would use a friend's though, if you knew it came from a pharmacy


----------



## charbaby

Well i think i might just go for it then :D 
Well as soon as the witch decides to turn up again! xx


----------



## Helena_

Ok girls-

I have an OvaCue (fertility monitor) and it has been saying that ovulation will occur today (cd 15...when I ovulated last cycle) and I had a temp dip (lowest dip yet). However, still no positive opk! I am taking a large amount of Vitamin B so I was thinking that maybe that is diluting my urine and that's why I haven't been able to detect a surge? Or maybe I just missed my surge? What do you think, would you treat today as ovulation day?


----------



## momwannabe81

Did all of u have O pains when taking clomid? I O on my own but i'm on cd 15 and getting positive opks but still no O and no symptoms whatsoever. Getting a little discouraged and scared that Clomid will mess my cycles up.


----------



## trying hard

helena I haven't heard of b6 doing anything to affect opks before but I may be wrong, who knows sorry I'm not more help.

I had O pains first round of clomid but didn't second time round although I did ovulate, Don't worry yourself too much the clomid shouldn't do any harm. Good luck!


----------



## norahbattie

argh!!! still waiting!!! I am currently 10 dpo and tested this morning and nothing :( I just want to see two lines, is that too much to ask for??


----------



## Erin j

Quick clomid question for you ladies. I had my last dose of clomid day 9 Tues the 3 rd and triggered 2 days later. Yesterday and today I have mild cramping. This was my first time using clomid and I was wondering if this was normal. Did you guys experience cramping days after ovulation?


----------



## danswifey31

Hi ladies I'm starting my first cycle of clomid tomarrow 3-7 100mg ttc our first bundle. Even though there will be no bding this month:cry: cuz hubby is in Iraq and will not be home until the first of febuary, FS is hoping to get me on a good cycle before DH comes home. Its just so frustrating cause I feel like I'm wasting a month of clomid but FS thinks this is the best and she is hopeful that we will get pregnant on our second cycle. I hope that all of you ladies who are cycling this month get the BFP!!!!!:happydance: baby dust to all and I will keep you all posted on what happens for me this month cause I sure I will be freaking out alittle when ov day comes and there is no spermies but I guess next month will be even better. I'm glad there is a club of women I can just vent to helps me get some of this off my chest. thanks in advance for all the rambling lol:hugs:


----------



## Sparklegirl

danswifey31 said:


> Hi ladies I'm starting my first cycle of clomid tomarrow 3-7 100mg ttc our first bundle. Even though there will be no bding this month:cry: cuz hubby is in Iraq and will not be home until the first of febuary, FS is hoping to get me on a good cycle before DH comes home. Its just so frustrating cause I feel like I'm wasting a month of clomid but FS thinks this is the best and she is hopeful that we will get pregnant on our second cycle. I hope that all of you ladies who are cycling this month get the BFP!!!!!:happydance: baby dust to all and I will keep you all posted on what happens for me this month cause I sure I will be freaking out alittle when ov day comes and there is no spermies but I guess next month will be even better. I'm glad there is a club of women I can just vent to helps me get some of this off my chest. thanks in advance for all the rambling lol:hugs:

I too am 1st clomid but 50 mg only, i know exactly how u feel about wasting a mnth dh will be missing it too :nope:


----------



## MrsPete

Hi, ladies! 
I start my first round of Clomid today. I have a brand new job to start the day after tomorrow so hope I don't get any crazy side effects! I just have to remember that if I feel moody it's the medicine... I don't want the new coworkers to think I'm whackadoo! :wacko:


----------



## Turtlemad

Hey ladies! I also started two days ago! Days 2-6 @50mg. We r in d unexplained so I'm not holding out too much hope as I'm sick of seeing bfns!! So far no side effects other then Thirsty all d time! Anyone else got any side effects yet?


----------



## danswifey31

Ok ladies! Took my first pills of 100mg this morning at 8:happydance: and I'm feeling pretty good, so myabe I will be one of the few with no crazy side affects but only time will tell.... lol baby dust to all and :hugs: to everyone for a good week.....:happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

Turtlemad said:


> Hey ladies! I also started two days ago! Days 2-6 @50mg. We r in d unexplained so I'm not holding out too much hope as I'm sick of seeing bfns!! So far no side effects other then Thirsty all d time! Anyone else got any side effects yet?

That was my only side effect!! I was drinking like 3-4 bottles of water a day!


----------



## Monalissa

I'm now CD 21, 14 days after my last dose and still no surge. I left my Gyn a message today. I'm guessing this means I have no chance of a BFP this month. This is so depressing. :cry:


----------



## momwannabe81

I feel ur pain, i have had a surge for 5 days now and still no temp rise, i usually O on cd 13-14 and nothing yet.


----------



## cbmd

hi ladies...can i join your thread?....im on my first round of clomid starting tomorrow days 2-6...i have no periods at all so was just told to assume today is day one and start from now....x


----------



## mk8

Hi CBMD- good luck with Clomid! I hope it works for you. 

Ladies, outta curiosity how many of you are being monitored whilst on clomid and how long has the doc prescribed it for?


----------



## Mrs.B.

mk8 said:


> Hi CBMD- good luck with Clomid! I hope it works for you.
> 
> Ladies, outta curiosity how many of you are being monitored whilst on clomid and how long has the doc prescribed it for?

I got given 3 months of 50mg and told to go back after! but ive booked myself in for cd21 bloods lol


----------



## Turtlemad

Ive been prescribed four months @50mg! With day 21bloods for two of the cycles. They r just trying to give the spermies more targets as I do ovulate on my own!


----------



## mk8

Hey MrsB- good luck with the tests! How can you just book yourself in? Doesnt the doc have to refer you for them? 

Hey Turtle- best of luck to you! Have you and your DH been through all the tests?


----------



## cbmd

hi MK8,
thanks.......i was prescribed 3 months worth, 50mg each time days 2-6 no monitoring at all! just go back after 3 months if no luck!
x


----------



## cbmd

i forgot to ask ladies....can you use a cbfm using clomid? i have one but after years of no luck i gave in using it as it was too expensive to buy the sticks, plus i have no cycles so was using two packs of sticks at a time x


----------



## mk8

cbmd- hmmm... seems like the uk docs like doing it that way then. have you had an hsg done? no idea about the cbfm i am afraid.


----------



## Mrs.B.

mk8 said:


> Hey MrsB- good luck with the tests! How can you just book yourself in? Doesnt the doc have to refer you for them?

Mine get done by a nurse at my doctors, not at FS. so I just phoned up and said I'd like to book 21 day bloods and they booked me in. Dont know what the doctor will say :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

cbmd said:


> i forgot to ask ladies....can you use a cbfm using clomid? i have one but after years of no luck i gave in using it as it was too expensive to buy the sticks, plus i have no cycles so was using two packs of sticks at a time x

Ive started using mine again now Ive got the clomid, it should work if I ovulate but as I wasnt before it didnt like me lol


----------



## cbmd

Mk8- I don't even know what a hsg is :) have you had one? What do they entail?
Mrs b- my cbfm hates me too...it says low every day permanently...that's why I gave in using it...plus it was so expensive...might give it a go while on Clomid just to see if there is any difference
X


----------



## Turtlemad

Hey Mk8, I've had all d bloods, the hsg and oh has his SA done. We are all clear! I still would like them to do more checks, I'm going to push for them at next appointment. But FS was saying if clomid didn't work we need to think about ivf!
Cbmd, I'm using my cbfm this month, see if it changes my dates! I've heard that it is not accuratev when on clomid, but still gona try it for myself!


----------



## Mrs.B.

My PCOS made it give me highs constantly, funny how it differs for everyone isnt it!


----------



## mk8

Mrs.B. said:


> mk8 said:
> 
> 
> Hey MrsB- good luck with the tests! How can you just book yourself in? Doesnt the doc have to refer you for them?
> 
> Mine get done by a nurse at my doctors, not at FS. so I just phoned up and said I'd like to book 21 day bloods and they booked me in. Dont know what the doctor will say :haha:Click to expand...

you rebel!! lol


----------



## mk8

Turtlemad said:


> Hey Mk8, I've had all d bloods, the hsg and oh has his SA done. We are all clear! I still would like them to do more checks, I'm going to push for them at next appointment. But FS was saying if clomid didn't work we need to think about ivf!
> Cbmd, I'm using my cbfm this month, see if it changes my dates! I've heard that it is not accuratev when on clomid, but still gona try it for myself!

What other tests can they do Turtlemad? Erm... Lap to check for any teeny tiny endo that doesnt show up in other tests perhaps? Thats the only one I can think of. Good luck with Clomid! 

Girls... my boobs are sooooo sore on Clomid. I took a test today- BFN. 12DPO and with the spotting, I am 99% sure I am out. On to cycle 3!

CBMD- HSG is https://www.ivf.com/hsg.html


----------



## zimmy

So I've been using Ovulation sticks this cycle, I don't think they're working. I am on CD 13 today, and I started using them on CD8. All lined up, I don't see much difference between them. They all look like they are about half as dark as the control line. I'm getting so frustrated. I am paranoid that all of a sudden I have stopped ovulating, even though I wasn't put on Clomid due to not ovulating. I'm trying to temp this month too, so I'll keep going with both just in case.

Sorry for rambling on, I'm just so so so tired of TTC already. I wish there was something else I can do, but we've had all the tests done, I had a chemical last year so pregnancy MUST be possible, right?


----------



## Maurie

zimmy said:


> So I've been using Ovulation sticks this cycle, I don't think they're working. I am on CD 13 today, and I started using them on CD8. All lined up, I don't see much difference between them. They all look like they are about half as dark as the control line. I'm getting so frustrated. I am paranoid that all of a sudden I have stopped ovulating, even though I wasn't put on Clomid due to not ovulating. I'm trying to temp this month too, so I'll keep going with both just in case.
> 
> Sorry for rambling on, I'm just so so so tired of TTC already. I wish there was something else I can do, but we've had all the tests done, I had a chemical last year so pregnancy MUST be possible, right?


Zimmy,
I was also not put on clomid due to not Ovulating. The test said that my eggs weren't as developed as they should be. I didn't O until CD 16. It was a strong surge. I have found that I am more likely to see my surge around 11am. There is still hope :flower:

I am on CD 21 now so 5dpo, Had a MAJOR meltdown yesterday. I think I am going to lose my mind here soon! My emotions are going crazy. DH asked me if I could be pregnant, then corrected himself knowing its too early to tell. Though I am getting my early af symptoms right on schedule, so I think I may be out.. I guess I am trying to not get my hopes up, but I know there were 3 eggies this time so there is hope.


----------



## trying hard

Zimmy

maybe you will just O a little later this month.

Although the docs say i O on my own. I used a saliver ovulation tester for ages and have never got a positive on of off clomid. maybe some people are less sensitive on those tests and opks. Have you always used OPKs or is it you first time doing that too?

I guess all you can do is have much sex as you can stand and hope for the best.

luck hun :)


----------



## zimmy

Thanks Maurie, yes you're right it is early for me. I have just lost all my patience this month it seems! Good luck to you - 3 eggs - promising!


----------



## trying hard

CD 2 today. Man clomid makes me bleed sooooooo much. Cant wait for period to be gone.



:dust: to everyone


----------



## Helena_

woot! ovacue confirmed o for today. So I o'ed 2 days later than last month...not bad!


----------



## zimmy

Trying hard - this is really my first month of using the opks every day. I tried them last month, but just for a while because I thought I started them too late and missed it.

Wishing you a more comfortable day tomorrow!


----------



## Maurie

trying hard said:


> CD 2 today. Man clomid makes me bleed sooooooo much. Cant wait for period to be gone.
> 
> 
> 
> :dust: to everyone

I know how you feel. When I started my last and called the doctor they asked if it was a full period or just spotting. . . I couldn't get out of bed it was so bad! It will get better soon :) :hugs:



Helena_Lynn said:


> woot! ovacue confirmed o for today. So I o'ed 2 days later than last month...not bad!

YAY congrats :hugs: get to it :sex:



zimmy said:


> Trying hard - this is really my first month of using the opks every day. I tried them last month, but just for a while because I thought I started them too late and missed it.
> 
> Wishing you a more comfortable day tomorrow!

Zimmy, another thing you can try is to take 2 per day, before noon and one after noon in the event of a short surge. This way you dont miss it. When I get close to O I have been known to take at least 2 but sometimes 3 a day because I was so afraid of missing it.


----------



## cbmd

Mk8 - thanks for info...I haven't had a hsg. I had blood tests about 5 years ago which showed I had elevated testosterone...so told I had pcos...scan showed a few cysts. Years later still no periods so doc's re did my bloods and was told everything was now normal! I asked how testosterone could be so high then so low so had blood tests re done and now they said my fsh is very slightly elevated which from what i read isn't very good. They never do my bloods at any particular time. They just said try Clomid...haven't ever bothered with any further investigations. 

Mrs b - weird how mine is always low with pcos and yours is high! 

X


----------



## norahbattie

Hello ladies, 12 dpo (I think) from me and still :bfn: 

I was wondering if any of you have had a trigger shot (pregnyl) and when you had ovulation, I know on the pack it says 36-38 hours for egg collection. I had the trigger shot on the 30th of December at 6pm, my LMP was 17/12/2011 so don't when I should be POAS to get a reliable test. This is my second round of clomid and i always had 45 day plus cycles but my first round of clomid my AF arrived just after 17 days.


----------



## mk8

cbmd said:


> Mk8 - thanks for info...I haven't had a hsg. I had blood tests about 5 years ago which showed I had elevated testosterone...so told I had pcos...scan showed a few cysts. Years later still no periods so doc's re did my bloods and was told everything was now normal! I asked how testosterone could be so high then so low so had blood tests re done and now they said my fsh is very slightly elevated which from what i read isn't very good. They never do my bloods at any particular time. They just said try Clomid...haven't ever bothered with any further investigations.
> 
> Mrs b - weird how mine is always low with pcos and yours is high!
> 
> X

What was your fsh level?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Helena_Lynn said:


> woot! ovacue confirmed o for today. So I o'ed 2 days later than last month...not bad!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cbmd

Mk8- my fsh was 11.9 ...im 29 years old...but that blood was probably day 80 of a cycle...not sure I'd that makes any difference....?? Weird thing is I had blood taken,month before and they said everything was normal. From what I've read elevated fsh is a bad thing x


----------



## norahbattie

Ladies I really need your help, I apologise for TMI but I am feeling a little nauseated and I feel quite wet down there like I am going to start my AF. I am due on the 14th (I think) if clomid brings my cycles down to 28 days otherwise I have 45 day plus cycles. 
I had a trigger shot on the 30th so 2 weeks is almost up; I really don't know what is going on and hoping you ladies can help. I tested this morning and nothing :(


----------



## zimmy

norahbattie - it could just be too early to test. Is this your first Clomid cycle?

I just took an OPK, and it is almost positive! I'm happy and nervous - want to try and BD for the next 3 nights, but hubby is in a hockey tournament and will be SO tired. Any suggestions? I'll do anything....coffee and porn? lol


----------



## norahbattie

no this is my second clomid cycle though the first doesn't really count. I rushed into it and had only streaky AF, my full AF came after 17 days and the follicle hadn't really grown either. SO I classify this as my "first" clomid cycle :)

Zimmy, I would recommend dressing up in different outfits, it works for my OH everytime and I do little roleplays, it spices things up since baby-making regime can become a regime rather than fun. Good luck with the BD and I hope it works for you this time.


----------



## Monalissa

momwannabe81 said:


> I feel ur pain, i have had a surge for 5 days now and still no temp rise, i usually O on cd 13-14 and nothing yet.

I don't know what's worse, no surge or 5 days of a surge. I hope O happens soon for the both of us! :hugs:

Zimmy, I understand because my DH has been home every night this week around 10 pm. Up until now we've been trying for every other day, but he's been exhausted (as am I by that time). Now we're going on 4 days with no BDing and will hopefully start up again tonight, just in case I actually O at some point. Coffee and porn sounds like a plan. :haha: Lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## zimmy

Thanks for the suggestions ladies!

norahbattie - nausea nad 'wetness' sound like good signs to me! Test again in a couple of days. Keep us updated :)


----------



## Helena_

zimmy said:


> I just took an OPK, and it is almost positive! I'm happy and nervous - want to try and BD for the next 3 nights, but hubby is in a hockey tournament and will be SO tired. Any suggestions? I'll do anything....coffee and porn? lol

Positive opks are the best!! Hope it gets darker for you soon


----------



## Helena_

how is everyone doing today? I got my pregnancy reading back from ruby and she said concieve month, find out month or due date/birth month in Jan. HOPE HOPE HOPE she's right! I finally have a good feeling about this month because my temp JUMPED up much more than it did last month so I'm hoping that's a good thing. I've been taking a higher dose of Metformin and taking b-100 this cycle so maybe that's helping. I hope clomid is all of our miracles pills....I really do...


----------



## trying hard

zimmy said:


> norahbattie - it could just be too early to test. Is this your first Clomid cycle?
> 
> I just took an OPK, and it is almost positive! I'm happy and nervous - want to try and BD for the next 3 nights, but hubby is in a hockey tournament and will be SO tired. Any suggestions? I'll do anything....coffee and porn? lol

As un romantic as it is honestly I don't think any man would say no to watching porn while doing his mrs. A trick I have had to use on a few occasions. Maybe you could get started while he is brushing his teeth and stuff... He will forget all about how tired he is teeheehe :blush:


----------



## mk8

zimmy- throw on the porn and dress up :)

helena- good luck to you! how come the docs put you on clomid and metformin? 

so ladies, cycle 3 of clomid here i come. AF arrived for me today. Spotted yesterday so and got a BFN so knew the witch was flying in. Hubby and I are debating when to BD. ladies- what is your BD pattern?


----------



## Helena_

I wasn't ovulating on my own. I have PCOS so she made that combination. I was orginally meant to be taking 1500mg of Metformin but twice the pharmacy messed up and only gave me 500mg so I asked my doctor about it and she had them fix it.


----------



## norahbattie

Helena_Lynn said:


> how is everyone doing today? I got my pregnancy reading back from ruby and she said concieve month, find out month or due date/birth month in Jan. HOPE HOPE HOPE she's right! I finally have a good feeling about this month because my temp JUMPED up much more than it did last month so I'm hoping that's a good thing. I've been taking a higher dose of Metformin and taking b-100 this cycle so maybe that's helping. I hope clomid is all of our miracles pills....I really do...


Who is Ruby? I have read a few posts mentioning the name, I would love a prediction


----------



## Monalissa

mk8, our plan is usually every other day until a positive OPK. Then 3-4 days in a row. 

So ladies, now I am completely confused. I am starting to spot like I do before AF comes and lots of cramps. It's cd 23 now. Which means I must have missed my surge or I didn't ovulate? I've been testing 2x per day since either the morning or evening of cd 10. I did have a couple of drinks on New Year's and then got sick with a bad head cold 2 days later. Can this mess up detecting your surge? Just trying to figure out what's happening here. :(


----------



## mk8

Helena- hope this drug combo works for you!

Mona- I think I'm going for more bd around o time too. We usually bd every other in the month but as in on clomid and will opk this month I'm going to ramp it up the day before, day of and day after positive opk. I usually get a positive on day 14. 

Not sure about your opk situation- what brand are you using and is the urine perhaps too weak? Also, did you notice it get darker so almost positive and then lighter? 

Ladies- have you found being on clomid makes you have cramps/more cramps pre af? I wonder if this is good or bad, I think I was ovulating before clomid but on days 15-18 and my cycle is 27 days so I ovulate slightly later than the quoted 14 days in a 28 day cycle.


----------



## Monalissa

I use the digi/smiley OPK's and test the same way I always do. It's weird because the spotting is not even the usual dark brown I get before AF, it's more red. Yea, I've been getting AF like cramps almost my entire cycle, much more than last month. Last month the pains I had around O time were different.


----------



## Euronova

Sounds good monalissa, I had cramping when I got my :bfp: which CD are you?


----------



## Monalissa

I'm cd 23 but I'm pretty sure AF is coming. I never even detected my surge this month. Sigh....


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies, can I join your Clomid Club?

I am 46 on Tuesday (yikes!) and OH is 35, we have been TTC for 4 years. We are now seeing a private FS. My FS is 6.2 and OH has some abnormal form sperm but everything else is fine.

He has put me on 50mg Clomid for 4 cycles. I am having a scan with him on Monday (CD13) to see what is happening.

If nothing happens in 4 cycles, we will be looking at IVF/ICSI, probably with DE, because of my age.

Good luck to all you lovely ladies on Clomid. x


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Heavenly and welcome to the clomid club! :hi: I hope your stay here is short and sweet and the clomid is all it takes to get you your baby. xx


----------



## trying hard

Good luck heavenly!
May clomid be the helping hand you need.

:dust: to you! Hope you have lots of lil follicals on Monday :D


----------



## danswifey31

Hey ladies wanted to post an update since this is my first cycle on clomid, and I started my first pill on wednesday 100mg and I was so scared that the side affects were going to be horrible but by supprise I feel ok I have a few that are a little anoying like few hot flashes, hazy vision or blurred vision and also yesterday was mad at the world for everything lol I had to apologize to my DH lol cause of course it was all his fault lol!!!!!:blush: I also feel a little sluggish when I wake up in am, but other than that I feel pretty good Im on day 3 now so only 2 more to go. Hope all you ladies are doing well and lots of baby dust to all.:hugs: I keep you posted


----------



## wantababy1

Hi ladies... I am currently waiting for af to come so I can start my first round of clomid!!:happydance: I will be on 50 mg on cd5-9... I am due for af on the 24th of this month so I should begin clomid on the 28th. Hoping to have success the first time around. Lots of baby dust to you all and lets keep our fingers crossed for all of our BFP!!!!!


----------



## trying hard

Good luck danswifey.

baby :dust: that this is the cycle for you!

This is my third cycle and the side effects have gotten progressively worse every month so really hoping I don't have to do any more cycles.

I keep looking at my box of pills and how half of them are gone already and not even a chemical. 


:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## trying hard

lots of luck wantababy :hugs:


----------



## trying hard

feeling pretty crappy today!
I have a baby shower to go to this morning for another friend that started trying WAY after us :( *sigh*


----------



## wantababy1

trying hard said:


> Good luck danswifey.
> 
> baby :dust: that this is the cycle for you!
> 
> This is my third cycle and the side effects have gotten progressively worse every month so really hoping I don't have to do any more cycles.
> 
> I keep looking at my box of pills and how half of them are gone already and not even a chemical.
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

What are your side effects? I really hope you feel better soon and get your bfp!!! Lots and lots ofBaby dust to you


----------



## wantababy1

trying hard said:


> lots of luck wantababy :hugs:

Thank you and same to you!!!


----------



## wantababy1

trying hard said:


> feeling pretty crappy today!
> I have a baby shower to go to this morning for another friend that started trying WAY after us :( *sigh*

I understand how you feel because within the 2 years that I have been trying all of my friends and 4 of my sisters have had babies and to make matters worse 2 out of the 4 are pregnant again RIGHT NOW!!!! 1 of them are having twins... I am so jealous but happy for them at the same time... I just hope Im next...:cry:


----------



## mk8

hey ladies

good luck wantababy. 

in terms of side effects:
- slightly lighter AF (shorter days but flow still v heavy on one day)
- cramps before af (never got cramps before and I was actually ovulating on my own)
- positive opk slightly earlier on clomid (day 13/14, off clomid i got positives on days 15-17) 
- cycle length has remained the same though I started to spot a day earlier than normal before AF.
- very sore boobs a week before AF


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Just wanted to update everyone... We found out today that we're expecting2 babies!!!!


Spoiler
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1275.jpg


----------



## Lisa92881

Congratulations (again! :haha:)!!!!!


----------



## wantababy1

mk8 said:


> hey ladies
> 
> good luck wantababy.
> 
> in terms of side effects:
> - slightly lighter AF (shorter days but flow still v heavy on one day)
> - cramps before af (never got cramps before and I was actually ovulating on my own)
> - positive opk slightly earlier on clomid (day 13/14, off clomid i got positives on days 15-17)
> - cycle length has remained the same though I started to spot a day earlier than normal before AF.
> - very sore boobs a week before AF

Thank you! Lots of baby dust to you to.. I just cant wait to start my clomid so I can share my experience with you ladies!!


----------



## Erin j

Congratulations on your twins, Floridagirl!


----------



## Euronova

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Just wanted to update everyone... We found out today that we're expecting2 babies!!!!

WOW massive congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## zimmy

Yay Florida girl!!!! That's awesome :)


----------



## wantababy1

floridagirl21 said:


> just wanted to update everyone... We found out today that we're expecting2 babies!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/imag1275.jpg

congrats!! Just joined the chat so can you tell me how many cycles of clomid did it take for you?


----------



## Helena_

I think that was her second cycle and she had lowish progesterone! There's always hope!


----------



## trying hard

Congrats florida girl!!!!!!!

I cant believe how much this clomid has screwed me up this month!!!
I have a constant headache, I have been as emotional as you can imagine. just cant shut my mouth! Poor Sam. The hot flushes are worse than ever. I was at a baby shower yesterday and a friends mum was "Sarah whats wrong with you, always taking your jumper on and off" And I just blurted out that I'm on fertility drugs and they are screwing with my body. That shut her up quick smart. I hate that baby showers are a free for all, no tact required. Everybody being nosy and telling you that your daughter must be getting pretty old and it is well and truly time for another!!!

Sorry ladies as you can tell I'm in an awful mood and we have two toddlers birthday parties today so it will be more of the same again.

So saving the absolute worst till last, The clomid has been giving me really vivid dreams and last night Madelyn got into bed with us as she often does in the mornings. (I say mornings but it is more like 5am or something stupid like that)
So anyway back to me being a horrible person.... I can't remember what I was dreaming but I ended up biting my little girl really hard on the arm while I was asleep only to wake up to her screaming and me trying to explain what the hell I has just done. I feel so awful about it... It has left a nasty mark too. I just cant believe that that could happen!!

This better give me a frecking baby !!!!!




RAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsjennyg

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Just wanted to update everyone... We found out today that we're expecting2 babies!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1275.jpg

oh my goodness- congrats Florida!!!


----------



## heavenly

FloridaGirl - That is wonderful news , congratulations!! :happydance: I am an oldie, I am hoping for a miracle, can I ask you how old you are and how long you have been trying?

Trying Hard - Sorry you having grotty side effects. :hugs: I haven't had any yet (it's my 1st cycle) but I am having vivid fruity dreams! :cloud9:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thanks ladies!! Yes, Helena is right 2nd cycle, but we do have twins in my family.

Heavenly, we have been tring for 21 months with two losses. Was on Clomid for stronger O, im 22 in 2 months.


----------



## mk8

Yay to clomid helping a stronger o Floridagirl! I actually o on my own but was put on 50mg of clomid (days 2-6) to increase the number of eggs and therefore better our chances.


----------



## Lisa92881

mk8 said:


> Yay to clomid helping a stronger o Floridagirl! I actually o on my own but was put on 50mg of clomid (days 2-6) to increase the number of eggs and therefore better our chances.

Argh I don't know if I should switch up my Clomid days!!!


----------



## mk8

Lisa92881 said:


> mk8 said:
> 
> 
> Yay to clomid helping a stronger o Floridagirl! I actually o on my own but was put on 50mg of clomid (days 2-6) to increase the number of eggs and therefore better our chances.
> 
> Argh I don't know if I should switch up my Clomid days!!!Click to expand...

When do you take it lisa?


----------



## Lisa92881

I took it 5-9 last cycle. Tempted to do 3-7, which I've heard makes more eggs but they're less mature. Not sure how true that is. Since my hubby's count is a bit low I'm not sure if more eggs would be better? But I also don't want to risk mc because of immature eggs? :shrug:


----------



## norahbattie

Well after ALOT of cramping my AF came at gale force. I hate having TTC, I thought it would just happen like some many girls out there, I guess I'm destined to be childless. Happy Anniversary me!!!! :(


----------



## trying hard

So sorry Norah :hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Lisa92881 said:


> mk8 said:
> 
> 
> Yay to clomid helping a stronger o Floridagirl! I actually o on my own but was put on 50mg of clomid (days 2-6) to increase the number of eggs and therefore better our chances.
> 
> Argh I don't know if I should switch up my Clomid days!!!Click to expand...

My FS told me to take it CD2-6. :shrug:

Norah - hugs. x


----------



## Lisa92881

heavenly said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mk8 said:
> 
> 
> Yay to clomid helping a stronger o Floridagirl! I actually o on my own but was put on 50mg of clomid (days 2-6) to increase the number of eggs and therefore better our chances.
> 
> Argh I don't know if I should switch up my Clomid days!!!Click to expand...
> 
> My FS told me to take it CD2-6. :shrug:
> 
> Norah - hugs. xClick to expand...

Did he give you any reasoning behind days 2-6?? Do you ovulate on your own??


----------



## Lisa92881

norahbattie said:


> Well after ALOT of cramping my AF came at gale force. I hate having TTC, I thought it would just happen like some many girls out there, I guess I'm destined to be childless. Happy Anniversary me!!!! :(

:hugs: You are NOT destined to be childless. This journey may be longer for us than many others, but we will all be blessed with a baby soon!!!


----------



## Monalissa

:hugs: Norah....don't give up hope. You will be a mommy! 

Congrats FloridaGirl. How exciting!!

Both OBGYN's prescribed clomid cd 3-7. The first one didn't say why and the second just said that cd 5-9 is too late in the cycle.


----------



## heavenly

Lisa92881 said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mk8 said:
> 
> 
> Yay to clomid helping a stronger o Floridagirl! I actually o on my own but was put on 50mg of clomid (days 2-6) to increase the number of eggs and therefore better our chances.
> 
> Argh I don't know if I should switch up my Clomid days!!!Click to expand...
> 
> My FS told me to take it CD2-6. :shrug:
> 
> Norah - hugs. xClick to expand...
> 
> Did he give you any reasoning behind days 2-6?? Do you ovulate on your own??Click to expand...

He isn't sure if I ovulate or not. Before I started seeing him, I had been using the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor for a couple of years and I got peaks on majority of months. I don't know why he suggested 2-6. I am having a scan tomorrow (CD12).


----------



## danswifey31

wantababy1 said:


> trying hard said:
> 
> 
> Good luck danswifey.
> 
> baby :dust: that this is the cycle for you!
> 
> This is my third cycle and the side effects have gotten progressively worse every month so really hoping I don't have to do any more cycles.
> 
> I keep looking at my box of pills and how half of them are gone already and not even a chemical.
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> What are your side effects? I really hope you feel better soon and get your bfp!!! Lots and lots ofBaby dust to youClick to expand...

 
Thanks and good luck to you to!!!!!!! I really freaked my self out with the side affects and kept thinking how bad they were going to be but really I have felt ok just a few that are annoying like the blurred vision which really only lasted the first two days and really thirsty like really lol and really tired in the mornings when I wake up, but other than that I have felt ok. Lots of baby dust to you and keep me posted!!!!!!


----------



## danswifey31

wantababy1 said:


> Hi ladies... I am currently waiting for af to come so I can start my first round of clomid!!:happydance: I will be on 50 mg on cd5-9... I am due for af on the 24th of this month so I should begin clomid on the 28th. Hoping to have success the first time around. Lots of baby dust to you all and lets keep our fingers crossed for all of our BFP!!!!!

 

I wish you lots of luck I dont get to bd at all this month cause hubby is still in Iraq and wont be home until the 2 of febuary so maybe if I OV later in my cycle I have a chance but if not this month I feel is kind of wasted but FS said this would be better to get my cycle in order. Side affects were not that bad and I have myself pretty freaked out but they were just more annoying. Today was the last day of my pills for this cycle so I will begin to testing in a couple of days and hopefully get and Positive OPK I hope this works. Good luck to you on your first cycle and baby dust to you and fx this is the one for you!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## danswifey31

trying hard said:


> feeling pretty crappy today!
> I have a baby shower to go to this morning for another friend that started trying WAY after us :( *sigh*

 

I know how you feel girl my DH and I have been trying for a long time and we have had all of our close firends get pregnant over and over agian, and us still now bundle of joy:nope: Then I became close to my neighbor after she moved in and she has two little boys and she said they had been trying for about 2 months and she was so frustrated then next thing you know she was pregnant and I was so excited for them but so frustrated once agian,:cry: and now she is due any day now so I guess I will live through her right now and enjoy him until I get to have my own!:baby: Well I hope you start feeling better and just stay positive and we can do this!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Lisa92881

I still dont know what to do!! :dohh: Today is cd 3, should I take it?!?! :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lisa92881 said:


> I still dont know what to do!! :dohh: Today is cd 3, should I take it?!?! :shrug:

worth a try???

My doc told me 2-6, wasnt given options


----------



## Helena_

I would lisa!


----------



## Lisa92881

Pill pushers!!! :rofl:


----------



## Lisa92881

Plus AF is like already over, I don't know if that matters, but I feel like there shouldn't be 2 whole days between AF ending and starting Clomid. But again, what do I know?!


----------



## Mrs.B.

so what does this mean, your going to take it? or wait? :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi All :flower:

Cycle 2 of 50mg Clomid for me this month, and cycle 1 went really well, no side effects and feeling good. This month I took it CD1-5 as due to work commitments I'm out of town CD14 - I need to ovulate asap! My OH works away 2 weeks in 4, so we don't have much leeway in TTC.

I do ovulate on my own, but have been suffering delayed Ov after experimentation with EPO and taking a few days of BCP to change my cycle dates :dohh: here's hoping Clomid gets me back on track. 

Last month (Clomid cycle 1) I had a + opk on CD12, but didn't end up ovulating until CD15, that is to say my opks went back to negative and then turned positive again. Has anyone else experienced this extra surge on Clomid?

The only other thing I noticed is my ov pain which I normally get the night before and day of Ov, was really really intense, so much so I woke up and had to take painkillers.


----------



## cbmd

Hi ladies...does anyone actually know why to take it different days? I was given 2-6 wasn't explained why....don't ovulate at all on my own...x


----------



## wantababy1

danswifey31 said:


> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies... I am currently waiting for af to come so I can start my first round of clomid!!:happydance: I will be on 50 mg on cd5-9... I am due for af on the 24th of this month so I should begin clomid on the 28th. Hoping to have success the first time around. Lots of baby dust to you all and lets keep our fingers crossed for all of our BFP!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you lots of luck I dont get to bd at all this month cause hubby is still in Iraq and wont be home until the 2 of febuary so maybe if I OV later in my cycle I have a chance but if not this month I feel is kind of wasted but FS said this would be better to get my cycle in order. Side affects were not that bad and I have myself pretty freaked out but they were just more annoying. Today was the last day of my pills for this cycle so I will begin to testing in a couple of days and hopefully get and Positive OPK I hope this works. Good luck to you on your first cycle and baby dust to you and fx this is the one for you!!!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you!!! I hope my side effects are as light as your because I can deal with a little annoying effects but I just dont want them to be so bad to where I quit the meds.. that would be so bad lol. Dont worry everything will work out and you and your husband will have you little bundle of joy soon...dont feel like its wasted because you cant bd this month because it might actually work out in your favor. good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

cbmd said:


> Hi ladies...does anyone actually know why to take it different days? I was given 2-6 wasn't explained why....don't ovulate at all on my own...x

2-6 = more eggs, 5-9 -= tronger more mature egg, but not as many, probably just one


----------



## cbmd

Mrs.B. said:


> cbmd said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies...does anyone actually know why to take it different days? I was given 2-6 wasn't explained why....don't ovulate at all on my own...x
> 
> 2-6 = more eggs, 5-9 -= tronger more mature egg, but not as many, probably just oneClick to expand...

Thanks! Suppose doctors etc must bear this in mind when making their decisions.. X


----------



## Mrs.B.

cbmd said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cbmd said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies...does anyone actually know why to take it different days? I was given 2-6 wasn't explained why....don't ovulate at all on my own...x
> 
> 2-6 = more eggs, 5-9 -= tronger more mature egg, but not as many, probably just oneClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Suppose doctors etc must bear this in mind when making their decisions.. XClick to expand...

Hopefully, I guess as were not Oing by ourselves they put us on early to up our chances of an egg getting out? Those who already O seem to be put on later to make that already existing O stonger?


----------



## cbmd

Ah I see...well I wish everyone good luck! On day 4 now....x


----------



## BabyBoyle

Good Luck Everyone!!! Reading all these posts and wishing you all the best of luck!!

Im due on 21st for AF, but if she doesn't arrive, i will be starting my 1st cycle with 50mg clomid.. scary stuff!!

xx


----------



## ttcreed

So a few days ago I took a test, Af was late. It was a BFN. Woke up today, took one and it was a BFP took another one just about an hour ago and it was still a BFP. Third month of clomid, and a BFP!!!! Hope it sticks good luck everyone.


----------



## BabyBoyle

ttcreed - YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsjennyg

congrats ttcreed! did you have any symptoms?


----------



## ttcreed

mrsjennyg said:


> congrats ttcreed! did you have any symptoms?

Well I was very emotional, like i would look at certain things and just start crying. its almost like pms symptoms, i have been cranky. My Breasts have hurt so bad for almost two weeks, and now i need a new bra because they are huge. A little bit of nausea, but nothing too bad.


----------



## mrsjennyg

ttcreed said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> congrats ttcreed! did you have any symptoms?
> 
> Well I was very emotional, like i would look at certain things and just start crying. its almost like pms symptoms, i have been cranky. My Breasts have hurt so bad for almost two weeks, and now i need a new bra because they are huge. A little bit of nausea, but nothing too bad.Click to expand...

so happy for you- happy and healthy 9 mos!


----------



## MrsPete

Congrats TTCreed! So great to see a success story! 

I just finished taking my first cycle of clomid. At first the only s/e I noticed was the hot flashes. Now I'm SO TIRED!!!! I am usually full of energy and love to exercise... right now I feel exhausted yet can't sleep without sleeping pills. Anyone else noticed insomnia and fatigue?


----------



## lh1234

Hey Ladies! This is my first round of clomid and today was day 7 for me! I have been ttc for over 2yrs now and my doc decided to put me on clomid. I heard of a lot of success with it and I hope that I am one of those lucky ones, as well as everyone else :)!! It's really great to hear about success!!


----------



## trying hard

ttcreed

That is so great hun, I am thrilled for you!!!!!
YIPPY!!!!!!

Took last pill this morning (thank God) Hopefully some of these horrid side effects will calm down too. Madie remembered to get into OHs side of the bed this morning so am relieved that what happened the other night wont happen again. I'm afraid to tell doc in case she tells me not to take them any more :( 

Mrs pete I get exhausted on clomid too but when bed time comes cant sleep. When I finally get to sleep i have horrible and vivid dreams!! OH says I am always tossing and turning and calling out in my sleep. (probably why I am so tired) Night before last I was having a bad dream and my 3 and a half year old daughter who had gotten into bed with us put her hand in my face so I bit her in my sleep. I woke up to her screaming and her arm still n my mouth. Was so disgusted with myself. I was expecting side affects but not that!!


----------



## Helena_

congrats!!! When did you start getting symptoms?


----------



## Lisa92881

Mrs.B. said:


> so what does this mean, your going to take it? or wait? :haha:

OK OK I JUST DID IT!!! :haha: No turning back now, cd 3-7 this cycle it is!!! Just don't tell my husband....or my doctor...I don't think they'd approve of me taking matters into my own hands. :blush: But really, it's only 25 mg, how much harm could it do?! (Hope I didn't just jinx myself by saying that! :dohh:)


----------



## ttcreed

Helena_Lynn said:


> congrats!!! When did you start getting symptoms?

My breasts started to get tender and hurt about a week and a half ago, i am also experiencing a bad backache and crampy feeling in my abdomen. I hope that goes away and I have never experience any of these symptoms before. I have miscarried once before but its been like 3 years since i miscarried. I eat dinner and then an hour later I am starving again.


----------



## Lisa92881

ttcreed said:


> So a few days ago I took a test, Af was late. It was a BFN. Woke up today, took one and it was a BFP took another one just about an hour ago and it was still a BFP. Third month of clomid, and a BFP!!!! Hope it sticks good luck everyone.

:happydance: Congratulations!! Lucky #3!


----------



## mk8

Congrats ttcreed! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! 

Outta curiosity ttcreed- were you ovulating before clomid? I appear to ov on my own but prog is borderline. 

Lisa- you rebel! Haha. My doc prescribed me days 2-6 even though I ov on my own. He kept repeating days 2-6 to me so I figure it must have some significance. On cycle 3 now... Was thinking I have no symptoms this time round (no hot flashes). But was a really moody cow yesterday and started yelling at hubby. Feel horrible this morning. :(


----------



## ttcreed

mk8 said:


> Congrats ttcreed! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> Outta curiosity ttcreed- were you ovulating before clomid? I appear to ov on my own but prog is borderline.
> 
> Lisa- you rebel! Haha. My doc prescribed me days 2-6 even though I ov on my own. He kept repeating days 2-6 to me so I figure it must have some significance. On cycle 3 now... Was thinking I have no symptoms this time round (no hot flashes). But was a really moody cow yesterday and started yelling at hubby. Feel horrible this morning. :(

I only ovulated once in a while without the clomid. I also got mad symptoms with clomid. Got extremely moody, good luck and lets pray for lots of baby dust.


----------



## norahbattie

Sorry been a little absent over the last 48 hours, I have been having such a hard time this cycle and took it quite badly that it failed. Fingers crossed round 3 will work, 3rd time lucky right?


----------



## Monalissa

Congrats ttcreed! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! 

AF came yesterday and is already almost gone. I usually only have 2 days of 
flow but this wasn't even as heavy a flow as usual. It also hasn't corrected the fact that I spot before AF which was the reason my progesterone was tested in the first place. 

I scheduled my HSG for Friday. I think my doc wants to see what happens with the HSG before continuing with Clomid. So I guess I'm on a break this month. I know there was someone doing both in the same cycle recently. Anyone else? I'm so nervous and can't wait for it to be over...


----------



## cbmd

firstly congrats to everyone with their bfps recently!! its great news, shows the success of clomid and hopefully more of us will be just as lucky.
norah - try not to get too down, like you say third time lucky! plenty of people will have success the third or fourth time etc. 
took my last clomid tablet this morning - when do you ladies start using opks in your cycle?
x


----------



## NorthStar

Last month I started the day after I took my last Clomid (CD7) as I really wasn't that sure when I would ovulate. This month I tried yesterday as an expirement (CD6) and got a line though it wasn't positive, I think that might be residual Clomid in my system?

So I plan to start daily testing tomorrow (CD8) - I need this egg to present itself by CD14 at the absolute latest as that is when I'm getting on a plane, this month.


----------



## heavenly

I am on my first cycle of 50mg Clomid, luckily no awful side effects, just naughty dreams! :blush:

I took the Clomid CD2-6 and started taking tests from CD8. I have had a High reading on the past 3 days, not a Peak yet though. I am having a scan at 6pm today with my FS (it's CD12) to see if anything is happening.


----------



## hopefaithcj

Hi Guys, 

I have been stalking this thread a while reading all the highs and lows :( I have just started round 2 of Clomid + Metformin 1500mg. First round was 50mg and nothing happened, ovaries just didn't respond at all, hoping its not a sign that I'll be one of the clomid resistant unfortunates! Been told to take 100mg this time on days 1-5. Anyone else heard of or themselves taken Clomid days 1-5, I understand it created more eggs, just doesn't seem to be a common prescription from I have read here!

Good luck for this month, fingers crossed !
x


----------



## NorthStar

I'm taking Clomid Cd1-5 this month myself, IDK if it gives more eggs as my motivation for taking the Clomid is to accelerate ovulation (both myself and OH work away from home so we have a narrow time frame to TTC). CD 2-6 seems to be more commonly prescribed.

I do ovulate naturally, so don't take other meds with the Clomid.


----------



## heavenly

Well had my first scan today, CD12, on first round of 50mg Clomid. And it's good news! There is a 18mm follicle, my FS was really pleased I am having no side effects and very pleased with the follicle, he said I don't need to come back next cycle for a scan as he can see the Clomid is working. We are to abstain from sex for the next 24-48 hours then continue.

So, it has really cheered me up as I am 46 tomorrow and I am glad that my insides still have a bit of life still in them!! :blush:


----------



## hopefaithcj

NorthStar said:


> I'm taking Clomid Cd1-5 this month myself, IDK if it gives more eggs as my motivation for taking the Clomid is to accelerate ovulation (both myself and OH work away from home so we have a narrow time frame to TTC). CD 2-6 seems to be more commonly prescribed.
> 
> I do ovulate naturally, so don't take other meds with the Clomid.


Great, good stuff, someone else is on the 1-5 regime too:thumbup:

My OH works away too so we are in the same position, narrow window, I am booked in for a clomid scan next thursday which will be day 11 for me and hoping that something will happen! May ask them, if there is a follical developing nicely if we can have ovidrel to time the ovualtion a bit better. I am 'thin pcos' and was still prescribed metformin, i had very long cycles and didn't ovualate on my own. Been on it since late NOV 11 and not much difference yet, other than losing a few pounds. Hoping the metformin and clomid combo will be the miracle combo i have heard it to be!!:baby:


----------



## NorthStar

I've heard of women ovulating as early as CD10 from Clomid 1-5 so fingers crossed it gives us a quick result :thumbup:

Last month I ovulated CD15 from Clomid 2-6.

Before I messed with supplements and took BCP for a week (to change my cycle to fit in with OH's work rota) I ovulated Cd10-12 naturally. So I'm hoping the clmoid gets me back there. Regardless of egg status I'm on a plane Monday (CD14). Not getting scans at this stage doc is confident that I'm ovulating, and BBT confirms.

It's great that your doc is using Ovidrel as well, that gives you a much better chance of achieving optimum timing :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

heavenly said:


> Well had my first scan today, CD12, on first round of 50mg Clomid. And it's good news! There is a 18mm follicle, my FS was really pleased I am having no side effects and very pleased with the follicle, he said I don't need to come back next cycle for a scan as he can see the Clomid is working. We are to abstain from sex for the next 24-48 hours then continue.
> 
> So, it has really cheered me up as I am 46 tomorrow and I am glad that my insides still have a bit of life still in them!! :blush:

:happydance: Great news!! Glad everything is working in there, hehe. 

Happy (early) Birthday!!! :cake:


----------



## mk8

heavenly said:


> Well had my first scan today, CD12, on first round of 50mg Clomid. And it's good news! There is a 18mm follicle, my FS was really pleased I am having no side effects and very pleased with the follicle, he said I don't need to come back next cycle for a scan as he can see the Clomid is working. We are to abstain from sex for the next 24-48 hours then continue.
> 
> So, it has really cheered me up as I am 46 tomorrow and I am glad that my insides still have a bit of life still in them!! :blush:

Great news! Hope this is it!!!! Why did docs ask you to abstain? What kinda bd pattern did he/she suggest? Hubby and I have decided to do it tues might, sat am, then tues (cd13), wed (cd14), thurs (cd15)... I usually get a dark opk on 13 or 14 so that's my plan.


----------



## momwannabe81

I tested today at 9dpo bfn. Still time tho :) FX for everyone


----------



## wantababy1

So excited!!! I'm on a countdown and I'm about a week away from af so I can start my clomid days 5-9!!!!  Good luck and Congrats to those who got their bfor and to those who didn't don't worry our time is coming....


----------



## owl35

I'm taking 100mg Clomid, 3rd round, days 3-7. Today is CD 4. Anybody else around who started clomid yesterday? Congrats to everybody who got a BFP lately and good luck and lots of sticky babydust to the rest of us :dust:


----------



## Lisa92881

owl35 said:


> I'm taking 100mg Clomid, 3rd round, days 3-7. Today is CD 4. Anybody else around who started clomid yesterday? Congrats to everybody who got a BFP lately and good luck and lots of sticky babydust to the rest of us :dust:

I started the day before yesterday (Sunday)!!!


----------



## owl35

Lisa92881 said:


> owl35 said:
> 
> 
> I'm taking 100mg Clomid, 3rd round, days 3-7. Today is CD 4. Anybody else around who started clomid yesterday? Congrats to everybody who got a BFP lately and good luck and lots of sticky babydust to the rest of us :dust:
> 
> I started the day before yesterday (Sunday)!!!Click to expand...

Yay! If you are interested, let's keep each other posted :hugs:


----------



## Lisa92881

owl35 said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owl35 said:
> 
> 
> I'm taking 100mg Clomid, 3rd round, days 3-7. Today is CD 4. Anybody else around who started clomid yesterday? Congrats to everybody who got a BFP lately and good luck and lots of sticky babydust to the rest of us :dust:
> 
> I started the day before yesterday (Sunday)!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! If you are interested, let's keep each other posted :hugs:Click to expand...

Of course! What round of Clomid is this for you??


----------



## owl35

Lisa92881 said:


> owl35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owl35 said:
> 
> 
> I'm taking 100mg Clomid, 3rd round, days 3-7. Today is CD 4. Anybody else around who started clomid yesterday? Congrats to everybody who got a BFP lately and good luck and lots of sticky babydust to the rest of us :dust:
> 
> I started the day before yesterday (Sunday)!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! If you are interested, let's keep each other posted :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! What round of Clomid is this for you??Click to expand...

3rd round. First round was 50mg, days 4-8. Second round was 50mg, days 3-7.


----------



## mk8

Hi girls, cd7 and took last pill yesterday (days 2-6).

Hot flashes this morning oddly and feel sick! On my way to work... Urgh


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ff has given me cross hairs but hardly much of a temp rise and cbfm still only given me highs! :shrug:


----------



## Bugbabe77

mk8 - snap! i'm also cd7 - finished clomid tabs yesterday 50 mg round 2. 
feeling rough - thankfully not feeling too sick so far but my back is killing me again! my moods haven't been THAT bad i don't think but the dh would probably disagree!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hi ladies! I haven't posted on here in a bit but I have been following along :) 
I was bummed because on 10DPO my temp dropped but then I had some spotting in the afternoon (never had spotting before). Then my temp dropped on 11DPO but I wasn't giving up hope because of the spotting. This morning at 12 DPO my temp is up again!! I am not going to test until Friday (14DPO). I am being so strong about not testing because someone said on another thread that you need to wait until at least 4 days after spotting for the HSG to be read in your urine. omg... I can't believe it.... after 11 mos of TTC could my first round of clomid have done the trick???


----------



## mrsjennyg

Mrs.B. said:


> Ff has given me cross hairs but hardly much of a temp rise and cbfm still only given me highs! :shrug:

I never got a peak on my CBFM but I did get a +opk 6 hrs after I used the monitor and then did not get a peak the next day and then got a -opk. on a CBFM thread I learned that the monitor will keep giving you highs until either a peak or 20 sticks. hope that helps!


----------



## zimmy

I have been having absolutely no luck with OPKs or temping. I think I'm broken :(


----------



## cbmd

zimmy - dont worry.....ive never had a positive opk in my life after years of testing, my cbfm permenantly says low........but miraculously i didnt conceive my little boy naturally in the end.....and no sticks ever picked it up!! xx


----------



## Helena_

Mrs.b_- your rise looks good to me!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww thank you!! If its correct we BD on O, o-1, -3, and -4, +2. So fingers crossed!!


----------



## punky

Hi Everyone, I'm due to go on Clomid next week... excited and a bit scared all rolled into one! Has anyone experienced any side effects of taking it? Just wondering if I should expect anything? x thanks!


----------



## owl35

punky said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm due to go on Clomid next week... excited and a bit scared all rolled into one! Has anyone experienced any side effects of taking it? Just wondering if I should expect anything? x thanks!

I don't like the way I feel since I'm taking clomid. I have insomnia, I'm extremely bloated (sorry if TMI) and I'm crabby a lot. :shrug: I feel bad for my DH. And after ovulation it made me feel pregnant, and both times I was not. But maybe I just imagine things :wacko: 
But everybody is different. Seems like a lot of people have no side effects at all. So good luck to you. :flower:


----------



## zimmy

OMG I am bloated as well. This has been the worst side effect for me by far. Getting a BFN and being so bloated feels so cruel!


----------



## Lisa92881

punky said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm due to go on Clomid next week... excited and a bit scared all rolled into one! Has anyone experienced any side effects of taking it? Just wondering if I should expect anything? x thanks!

The only side effect that I've had is being very thirsty!! I'm on a low dose though, the other girls can fill you in but some common ones are hot flashes, headaches, and moodiness. Hope you don't have any, good luck! :)


----------



## mrsjennyg

punky said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm due to go on Clomid next week... excited and a bit scared all rolled into one! Has anyone experienced any side effects of taking it? Just wondering if I should expect anything? x thanks!

i don't know if it made a difference but i took mine before bed and didn't really have any side effects


----------



## trying hard

:hugs: So sorry Zimmy.

How many days post o are you now?

Side effects are still kicking my ass!!! Hot flushes like crazy and so emo!

Now CD 9 time to start making a baby!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

trying hard said:


> :hugs: So sorry Zimmy.
> 
> How many days post o are you now?
> 
> Side effects are still kicking my ass!!! Hot flushes like crazy and so emo!
> 
> Now CD 9 time to start making a baby!!!

Yeahhh for baby making time!!! :happydance:


----------



## trying hard

Woohoo Lisa Except it is the middle of summer and so hot! at least we have a ceiling fan above our bed so things don't get too hot and sweaty. :blush:


----------



## Helena_

I've been MIA-ish. I need to catch up. Where is everyone in their cycle?


----------



## cbmd

im cd 9 - first time on 50mg 2-6 ....so far i havent had any side effects - i look a bit bloated but i think its eating too many biscuits/chocolates left over from christmas :) ....xx


----------



## zimmy

Good luck and get busy Sarah! I have no idea how many dpo I am because I can't seem to get a + OPK, and my temps are....weird. I've never gotten a blank OPK, they just go light to dark to light to dark :( I can't take my temp the exact same time everyday because I have 2 puppies that get me up early sometimes to go out. We've still been BDing every other day or there abouts anyway, I'm on CD 21. If Im out this month I start 100mg for the next 3 months, then I'm out forever.


----------



## Helena_

Do you use the bbt adjuster?


----------



## zimmy

What's a bbt adjuster?


----------



## Helena_

ah I love the bbt adjuster!! You put in the time you actually took your temp and then the time you normally take your temp. Then you put in what your temp was and it shows what it should of been 

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## zimmy

Oh cool! Thanks, I'll try that :)


----------



## Monalissa

That bbt adjuster is cool! Maybe I'll actually try temping. Thanks for posting, Helena. :)

How is everyone doing? 

Tomorrow is my HSG. I'm trying not to think about it because then I just feel super nervous, but I can't help it! I'll probably take a HPT in the morning before the test. Although I'm sure it's negative, I figure it might be a good precaution. AF was super light this month and my nipples are still sore for the past 2-3 weeks when I thought that would be gone by now, especially since AF has been over since Monday.


----------



## Euronova

The HSG really wasn't bad at all, I was so scared and read all the horror stories you can find on the net, i would do it again anytime, i had more painful smears.
Plus you are apparently more fertile after an HSG as it sort of clears the way :)


----------



## Helena_

Good luck on your HSG!


----------



## zimmy

I got pregnant last year 9 days after my HSG - good luck!


----------



## cbmd

Great tip for but adjuster...never seen that before! I can never manage to take mine exactly same time. Good luck with your hsg...hope it goes well. Im on day 9 now...no real symptoms as yet x


----------



## heavenly

mk8 said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Well had my first scan today, CD12, on first round of 50mg Clomid. And it's good news! There is a 18mm follicle, my FS was really pleased I am having no side effects and very pleased with the follicle, he said I don't need to come back next cycle for a scan as he can see the Clomid is working. We are to abstain from sex for the next 24-48 hours then continue.
> 
> So, it has really cheered me up as I am 46 tomorrow and I am glad that my insides still have a bit of life still in them!! :blush:
> 
> Great news! Hope this is it!!!! Why did docs ask you to abstain? What kinda bd pattern did he/she suggest? Hubby and I have decided to do it tues might, sat am, then tues (cd13), wed (cd14), thurs (cd15)... I usually get a dark opk on 13 or 14 so that's my plan.Click to expand...

I had the scan on CD12 and had one 18mm follicle and a couple of other smaller ones, he said to abstain for 24 hours after the scan as to minimise the risk of triplets! :wacko: I had a peak on CD13 & CD14. We had sex on CD7-12, abstained on CD13, then carried on and will carry on until OH goes to Scotland on Monday. I have had pains in my ovaries, so just really pleased the Clomid has worked for me, without any side effects so far!


----------



## trying hard

Heavenly. I so would have baby danced any way then oops twins :D Triplets would be a hand-full but so worth it hehehe instant family!!!!!!!


----------



## trying hard

Yikes!!! just got my blood work results and it doesn't look great at all e2 was only 262nmol/L So I have to go and get another test done on monday to see if it gets any better but now I feel awful! Last month my levels were over 1000 and the month before that was 690 ish. Hopefully it was just too early and I haven't peaked yet but I was expecting more than that! Nurse said that it MAY turn out to be ok and should test again to be sure. Does any body know how much your levels are likely to raise each day? The test was only done 2 days early.

CRAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Only CD 10 yet and it seems hope has gone.


----------



## trying hard

GGGRRRRRRR stupid body!!!!!


----------



## mk8

Erm, what's e2? I've only had fsh, progesterone and lh tested.


----------



## trying hard

estrogen or estrodiol.... basically tells you how many folicals are ready.


----------



## mk8

Oh I see. I have never actually been tested on that. Only fsh and lh and progrsterone. Hmmm


----------



## Winning

Hi everyone, I'm hoping to get a prescription for clomid next week, but I've started to worry that it not be the right treatment for me and I might have to wait longer. (I can't wait any longer!!)

Wondered if any of you were denied Clomid or had any problems due to a low BMI? 
Mine is 19ish and I'm worried that the GYN with tell me to go away and gain some weight.

I have unexplained ammenorhea, but I am starting to think that it has come about due to a having a BMI of 16/17 up until a few years ago.

Would love to hear if anyone has a similar experience?


----------



## Euronova

i have no idea about BMi and ammenorhea but 19 is really not that bad, I am naturally a BMI of 20 and really even 18.5 is considered healthy.
OF course 16 seems a bit on the overly thin side but hopefully now that you are at a healthier 19 you should be fine.


----------



## Helena_

I feel out. Took a test (9dpo) and it was negative, I know it's early but I just feel out. I have zero symptoms


----------



## heavenly

Helena Lyn - you never know!! :hugs:


Can I ask a real numpty question?

Thanks. :blush:

My OV stick showed a Peak on CD13 & CD14, I had a scan on CD12 and there was a 18mm follicle. Does that mean I ovulated on CD13 & CD14? I read somewhere that after a Peak, you don't ovulate until 24 hours after?

It still confuses me, even after 4 years of TTC. :rofl:


----------



## Helena_

You could of o'ed cd 13 14 15 or even 16. I would just assume 14 or 15. I don't know much about scans


----------



## heavenly

Helena_Lynn said:


> You could of o'ed cd 13 14 15 or even 16. I would just assume 14 or 15. I don't know much about scans

It's so confusing!! x


----------



## trying hard

So sorry Helena.

Don't give up hope yet. The average first day to get a positive is 13.5 so it definitely isn't over yet... Chin up hun and try to enjoy your weekend then test again.

lots and lots of baby dust coming your way.
:dust: :dust: :dust:

Hevenly.

you probably Oed day 14 or 15 and if your follical was already 18mm at day 12 thats great. Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## Turtlemad

Hey everyone, just dropping in to see how everyone is doing!

Helena, don't give up hope, ur not out yet, keep us updated and sending u lots of :dust:

Heavenly - I still get confused after 3years of examining my cycles!! so I'm with you there!!

How's everyone feeling? I am on cd14, peaked on my cbfm this morning :happydance: not convinced I ovulated proper last two cycles as never got a peak! So was delighted this morning! But now I'm confused also, does a peak mean I am going to ov at some point in next 36 hrs?? We bd last night, but won't get a chance again till the morn and now I'm panicking! Lol!! It's all driving me crazy!!

Symptoms are, really thirsty, and today really bloated and massive headache this afternoon! I'm hoping all good signs that I'm o'ing!!


----------



## MrsPete

Helena - 9 DPO is pretty early to feel out! I heard of someone who didn't get a + until 18 DPO!!! That was a pretty rare case, of course.

Turtle - I think you're okay. They can live up to 5 days!

I did my first Clomid round this cycle and just got my +OPK. It's the darkest I've ever seen! The test line was darker than the control line! Usually I see a test line that's about the same as the control when I get the positive. I'm very excited! :)


----------



## heavenly

trying hard said:


> Hevenly.
> 
> you probably Oed day 14 or 15 and if your follical was already 18mm at day 12 thats great. Good luck!!!!!!!

Thank you! :hugs:



Turtlemad said:


> Hey everyone, just dropping in to see how everyone is doing!
> 
> How's everyone feeling? I am on cd14, peaked on my cbfm this morning :happydance: not convinced I ovulated proper last two cycles as never got a peak! So was delighted this morning! But now I'm confused also, does a peak mean I am going to ov at some point in next 36 hrs?? We bd last night, but won't get a chance again till the morn and now I'm panicking! Lol!! It's all driving me crazy!!
> 
> Symptoms are, really thirsty, and today really bloated and massive headache this afternoon! I'm hoping all good signs that I'm o'ing!!

All sounds good to me, don't worry about having to wait til the morning!




MrsPete said:


> I did my first Clomid round this cycle and just got my +OPK. It's the darkest I've ever seen! The test line was darker than the control line! Usually I see a test line that's about the same as the control when I get the positive. I'm very excited! :)

Great news! xx


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Edit: Argh - Just realized this is in the long-term ttc section. Noob mistake, apologies. =/


----------



## trying hard

How was every ones weekends?

I bought a new car!!! yippy :D

I have a repeat bloods taken tomorrow (day 13) to re check etsrogen levels because they were pretty awful on day 10. Wish me luck.

Hope every1 is doing ok


:dust: to all


----------



## Turtlemad

Congrats on the new car Trying Hard! Love getting s new car! And nothing better to cheer you up!! 
Good luck with the bloods tomorrow! I'm getting my cd21 bloods next Friday! Hopefully it's all good! Feeling pretty emotional today, angry at the hubby -for no reason!! Lol, women and their hormones :thumbup:
Have u had any side effects? Ive been really bloated last two evenings, which is unusual for me! Other then that feel fine!
:dust: to all x


----------



## heavenly

trying hard said:


> How was every ones weekends?
> 
> I bought a new car!!! yippy :D
> 
> I have a repeat bloods taken tomorrow (day 13) to re check etsrogen levels because they were pretty awful on day 10. Wish me luck.
> 
> Hope every1 is doing ok
> 
> 
> :dust: to all

How exciting, a new car!! :happydance: Good luck with the blood tests!



Turtlemad said:


> I'm getting my cd21 bloods next Friday! Hopefully it's all good! Feeling pretty emotional today, angry at the hubby -for no reason!! Lol, women and their hormones :thumbup:
> Have u had any side effects? Ive been really bloated last two evenings, which is unusual for me! Other then that feel fine!
> :dust: to all x

Yes, we can blame everything on our hormones!! :blush: I am 5DPO, only side effects for me are cramping and twinges.


----------



## Helena_

Ok so I'm 11dpo. Af is due Tuesday. been laying in bed and cant decide if I wanna test.,I have no real symptoms (which may be a symptom) except I'm a little nauseous. My chart is really weird looking, too.


----------



## Lisa92881

trying hard said:


> How was every ones weekends?
> 
> I bought a new car!!! yippy :D
> 
> I have a repeat bloods taken tomorrow (day 13) to re check etsrogen levels because they were pretty awful on day 10. Wish me luck.
> 
> Hope every1 is doing ok
> 
> 
> :dust: to all

What kind of car?? Details please! I've been looking at cars for over a year but just can't commit! (My current car is paid off, so it's also really nice having no payment! Haha.) I want a small SUV, so far I like the Ford Escape & Nissan Murano.


----------



## heavenly

Well, it may not be a car but I have just ordered an Iphone, my first one! :happydance: I am a little slow to catch up with the rest of the world, it's being delivered this week. Looking forward to having some apps, especially the fertility one!!


----------



## cbmd

hi ladies...hope your all doing well...i feel a bit like my clomid isnt going to work...i havent had any symptoms at all....on day 12...feel no different to when i never get periods which is all the time....all my opks totally negative and temperatures still high...although i dont normally temp so i dont really understand it very well!
xx


----------



## Lisa92881

heavenly said:


> Well, it may not be a car but I have just ordered an Iphone, my first one! :happydance: I am a little slow to catch up with the rest of the world, it's being delivered this week. Looking forward to having some apps, especially the fertility one!!

I love my FF app! I can input my temp and see my chart without even getting out of bed! :thumbup:


----------



## trying hard

Lisa:

It is a honda Oddessy. I work from home looking after 4 todlers so I needed something that could hold 4 car seats safely but nothing as big as a minni van. I love it and am so stoked!! OH is jealous because now my cay is better than his lol.


Good luck Helena. If you wait just one more day the result will be much more reliable. If you can that is. I have that same arguement in my head every month waiting to test. I usually give up and test only to wish I hadn't.

Lots of luck and baby :dust: to you :D

Turtlemad

My common response these days is "sorry the hormones made me do it, you need to be super nice to me :(" hehehe

cbmd My temps are higher in general all cycle long when I'm on clomid. It is was too early to give up hope yet. :dust:


----------



## Helena_

Thinking of taking clomid a little later next cycle. Maybe the days my doctor prescribed it but I really don't want to o later. It's spot watch for me tomorrow :(


----------



## trying hard

just got my bloods back and they were 984 so I should O in the next 2 days yippy. So in 3 days they went way up from 262. So relieved!


----------



## danswifey31

Hi ladies, I hope all is good for everyone!!!! Well im offically on count down for my hubby to come home from Iraq on Feburary 2 YEA!!!!!:happydance: Well anyway Im on my first cycle 3-7 of 100mg and I took my last pill on sunday the 15th and now on CD14 and have been testing everyday since the last pill and I havent got any +opks yet:nope: I'm wondering should I be testing more than once a day to make sure I'm not missing it? cause I have only been testing in the morning at the same time 8am and nothing yet, Or am I just just getting worried over nothing and it may still be to early? I guess I'm just worried that its not working!!!! and is there a certain brand of OPKs to use that are better? I have been using the first response one.


----------



## Euronova

Hya, I thought you should not use OpK in the morning and only mid to late afternoon. Well that was what the brand of opk I had said!


----------



## momwannabe81

Unless u work nights then u should test in the afternoon as lh takes time to build up after u get up. They say to test anytime after 11. I work nights so i would test around 9-10 am and around 4-5ish pm


----------



## mrsjennyg

hi wifey- you must be so excited to see your hubby! i took opk's this cycle (my first clomid cycle) in the late morning and then again in the late afternoon. i ov'd cd16 and i tested in the morning and - and then in the afternoon and it was +. then when i tested the next morning and it was - again! before clomid i had a 3 day surge but if i hadn't tested 2x a day this cycle i would have missed my +

as for me i am 17dpo and i had a temp drop this morning. its above the coverline and i know i'm now out until af but i'm having trouble keeping my hopes up. this is my first cycle on clomid, like i said above, and before meds my lp was 11-13 days but i didn't ov until cd 21-25... i have read on here that some ladies take something because of a long lp on clomid so do you think i should call my doc? i need some advice... 
thanks ladies!


----------



## Helena_

Have you tested yet? You should get a positive by now


----------



## zimmy

CD25 today, don't know what DPO because my OPK's were not really working for me. No real symptoms here, except for REALLY sore nipples. Expecting AF Thursday, if I don't get it then I'll test :)


----------



## Turtlemad

Zimmy - u have a lot of will power I know I'm
Going to cave and test early!! Lol, no will power wat so ever!
I'm not holding out too much hope this month, bought 4mths of cbfm sticks yesterday in anticipation (mainly cause they were on special- hopefully won't need all 4mths!!)

Danswifey! Exciting times for you! That's only 2weeks away! I think u should defo try twice a day with the opk.

Mrsjennyg, u should try testing. Wat length r ur cycles normally?


----------



## kel21

Hello ladies! I'm so glad to have found this site! Sorry to see so many going through all of this, but glad I'm not alone! I am 35 and ttc #2. My son is almost 6 yrs old and we have been ttc for almost 5 yrs now! I tried clomid about 3 yrs ago and on the second mnth got a BFP, but we lost it very soon after that. :angel: Had a lap for severe endo last year and 3 mnths on Lupron after that. Now we are going for our last big try. Starting with clomid 50mg, day 3-7. Right now I am on cd1 so here begins the ups and downs, slow days, calandar watching, peeing on sticks fun of ttc on clomid! Let the games begin! :wacko: Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Turtlemad said:


> Zimmy - u have a lot of will power I know I'm
> Going to cave and test early!! Lol, no will power wat so ever!
> I'm not holding out too much hope this month, bought 4mths of cbfm sticks yesterday in anticipation (mainly cause they were on special- hopefully won't need all 4mths!!)
> 
> Danswifey! Exciting times for you! That's only 2weeks away! I think u should defo try twice a day with the opk.
> 
> Mrsjennyg, u should try testing. Wat length r ur cycles normally?

hi :) I tested on Fri, Sat and Sun (14,15, 16dpo) all BFN. I won't test again until Wed if I do not get AF. I had 2 drops of dark pink on the tp only on 10dpo that I was hoping was IB. this is my first clomid cycle and prior I had anywhere from 38-41 day cycles (with one 49 day). I didn't ov until cd21-25 and my lp was 11-14 days. this cycle I ov'd on cd16 (confirmed with opk and FF). I just don't know what to think!!


----------



## Monalissa

I'm sorry I haven't responded before now to say thank you for the well wishes for my HSG Friday. I took a little break in the hopes of occupying mind with some stuff other than TTC! 

The good news is that my tubes are FINE! :) The test itself was uncomfortable, but not painful at all. The worst part was probably when the doc had trouble getting the balloon to stay in. My cervix opening was large at the time of the test, so it took a little extra work to get it to stay in. I didn't feel a thing when the dye went in. Now I'm waiting for a positive OPK and then we'll decide what's next - FS or not - unless I am lucky enough to get a BFP.

Lots and lots of :dust:!


----------



## zimmy

Ok, thought I had more willpower than I do. Bbs are getting sorer....gonna test in the morning. It will be CD26 - 2 days before AF........fingers crossed!


----------



## kel21

I would have tested already! At least twice! LOL Good luck!


----------



## zimmy

LOL! Thanks :)


----------



## imogenwanted

hi ladies so im day 33 of my first clomid cycle, i just need a little help if poss,
i average a 24 day cycle i had scan day 13 and she said no ovulation try next month we last dtd 2 weeks ago today as i though i was going to come on.

( tmi warning)

i have woken up every morning thinking of i have come on as i feel really wet, but then i go to the loo and nothing, i have also had white discharge for the last week as well, but i did a test on saturday and it was negitive, so do you think clomid has just made me really late.

or do you think i just ovulated really late, i cant believe i want the witch to come so much, so i can take clomid again.

thaks for any advice :)


----------



## kel21

imogenwanted said:


> or do you think i just ovulated really late, i cant believe i want the witch to come so much, so i can take clomid again.
> 
> thaks for any advice :)

I have heard some other woman say that clomid does mess with their cycles. Some say they ovulate earlier or later, and that their cylcle goes longer or shorter. I've heard it said both ways. Not really an answer, but hope that helps!


----------



## heavenly

imogenwanted said:


> hi ladies so im day 33 of my first clomid cycle, i just need a little help if poss,
> i average a 24 day cycle i had scan day 13 and she said no ovulation try next month we last dtd 2 weeks ago today as i though i was going to come on.
> 
> ( tmi warning)
> 
> i have woken up every morning thinking of i have come on as i feel really wet, but then i go to the loo and nothing, i have also had white discharge for the last week as well, but i did a test on saturday and it was negitive, so do you think clomid has just made me really late.
> 
> or do you think i just ovulated really late, i cant believe i want the witch to come so much, so i can take clomid again.
> 
> thaks for any advice :)

I am a Clomid newbie (1st cycle) so can't really help but as said, have heard it can mess with your cycle. Keep us posted! x


----------



## heavenly

zimmy said:


> Ok, thought I had more willpower than I do. Bbs are getting sorer....gonna test in the morning. It will be CD26 - 2 days before AF........fingers crossed!

You have pretty good willpower, only 2 days before AF!! 

Fingers crossed for you!! xxx


----------



## trying hard

Good luck Zimmy.


Thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## Helena_

ok so af is due tomorrow but my cervix is higher than it was yesterday. It's usually really low the day before af. I'm also nauseous...like minutes away from throwing up. I know I'm not pregnant so I'm pretty pissed at my body for giving my a glimmer of hope for a second


----------



## zimmy

imogenwanted - my first Clomid cycle I went super late (33 or 34 days when I'm usually 27 or 28). The other symptoms sound promising though - when I got my BFP last year I was going to the loo constantly to check because it felt exactly like AF had started!

Thank you tryinhard! I'll let you know tomorrow :0

Good luck Helena - you're still in if AF hasn't shown!


----------



## danswifey31

Euronova said:


> Hya, I thought you should not use OpK in the morning and only mid to late afternoon. Well that was what the brand of opk I had said!

Oh thanks I have been testing in the morning just from everything i have read about online. But I think now I will test early after noon then agian in late afternoon I'm just hoping by testing in AM I havent missed it yet thanks for the advice!!!!


----------



## danswifey31

mrsjennyg said:


> hi wifey- you must be so excited to see your hubby! i took opk's this cycle (my first clomid cycle) in the late morning and then again in the late afternoon. i ov'd cd16 and i tested in the morning and - and then in the afternoon and it was +. then when i tested the next morning and it was - again! before clomid i had a 3 day surge but if i hadn't tested 2x a day this cycle i would have missed my +
> 
> as for me i am 17dpo and i had a temp drop this morning. its above the coverline and i know i'm now out until af but i'm having trouble keeping my hopes up. this is my first cycle on clomid, like i said above, and before meds my lp was 11-13 days but i didn't ov until cd 21-25... i have read on here that some ladies take something because of a long lp on clomid so do you think i should call my doc? i need some advice...
> thanks ladies!

 
Thanks yes Im so happy he will finally be home its been a long 8 months!!!:happydance: Thanks for the advice I think I will change to taking opks in the early afternoos and late afternoons to see if I get a + I'm hoping I havent missed it I just want to make sure this works! I have never Ov before at least has never shown +opks before. Well Im going to try to temp also and see if that helps chart a little. Wish I could give you some advice but I'm also new to all this but good luck and lots of baby dust to you.


----------



## mrsjennyg

the witch is here :( to add insult to injury I have really bad cramps too. ugh. on to round 2 of clomid. 
clomid did lengthen my LP to 17 days which really screwed with my head because it was always 11-13 days. but it did help me to ov sooner- cd16 instead of cd21-25. so... yeah. I'm bummed but onto the next cycle. Feb will be a year of TTC and 3 of my friends have had babies and 2 more are currently pregnant. also my sister in law, my sister and cousin all had babies with in that time... ugh.


----------



## heavenly

Helena_Lynn said:


> ok so af is due tomorrow but my cervix is higher than it was yesterday. It's usually really low the day before af. I'm also nauseous...like minutes away from throwing up. I know I'm not pregnant so I'm pretty pissed at my body for giving my a glimmer of hope for a second

It's not over til the nasty witch appears. x



mrsjennyg said:


> the witch is here :( to add insult to injury I have really bad cramps too. ugh. on to round 2 of clomid.
> clomid did lengthen my LP to 17 days which really screwed with my head because it was always 11-13 days. but it did help me to ov sooner- cd16 instead of cd21-25. so... yeah. I'm bummed but onto the next cycle. Feb will be a year of TTC and 3 of my friends have had babies and 2 more are currently pregnant. also my sister in law, my sister and cousin all had babies with in that time... ugh.

Sorry hun, I know it's difficult, at my age, everyone I flippin know has a child or is pregnant, we have to stay positive. :hugs:



Well I am 7DPO, AF is due somewhere between Thurs-Mon, my cycle varies!!


----------



## Helena_

well I guess I'm officially late. Should of gotten af very late last night but still nothing. Maybe the vitamin b did extend my lp?


----------



## zimmy

BFN. SO sick of this. 3 rounds of Clomid, Bding every other day and BFN? Total crap. Now Dr. wants me to do 3 rounds at 100mg. How that is going to change things I don't know. Hopeless.


----------



## Helena_

Maybe a stronger ovulation? Good luck


----------



## Monalissa

danswifey31 said:


> Euronova said:
> 
> 
> Hya, I thought you should not use OpK in the morning and only mid to late afternoon. Well that was what the brand of opk I had said!
> 
> Oh thanks I have been testing in the morning just from everything i have read about online. But I think now I will test early after noon then agian in late afternoon I'm just hoping by testing in AM I havent missed it yet thanks for the advice!!!!Click to expand...

I test later in the morning so it's not fmu, as close to 11 as possible but not earlier than 9:30. I also test again in the evening. The majority of the time I get my + OPK in the morning. I've even tested again at night out of curiosity and sometimes I was still surging and other times not. I think testing twice daily is the way to go! I've been using the smiley face OPK's exclusively until this cycle.


----------



## ebony2010

Well I just wanted to pop in and give you ladies some hope. I got my bfp a few days ago from my 6th round of clomid. Really didnt think it was working any more and had given up hope. I was just chosing my clinic for ivf and then this!

Don't give up hope ladies. :hugs: xxx


----------



## trying hard

first of all congratulations ebony!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 



Oh Zimmy :hugs: So sorry hun. Every failed clomid cycle is worse than the last isn't it. Hopefully 100mg will do the trick for you. I'm just so sorry, I really hoped you'd get you :bfp: this time round. Try not to give up hope. You will get your baby too.

:hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug:


Good luck helena :D
The B vit sure worked on me too.
*fingers crossed for a :bfp:*


----------



## kel21

Congrats Ebony!! Zimmy I know how frustrating it is, but maybe bumping it up is just what you need!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

ebony2010 said:


> Well I just wanted to pop in and give you ladies some hope. I got my bfp a few days ago from my 6th round of clomid. Really didnt think it was working any more and had given up hope. I was just chosing my clinic for ivf and then this!
> 
> Don't give up hope ladies. :hugs: xxx

awww congrats hun! I know you've been trying for so long, so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## Helena_

COngrats Ebony!!!


----------



## carrie022585

Hello Ladies,

I started clomid this month on the 19th I am now on CD10 and have had clear sticky discharge when I wipe it is a little cloudy. I am thinking I am ovulating :) :) :) my DH needs to hurry home so we can BD... I have never had this discharge before so I really think it is the clomid working :):):) oooooohhh I hope it is!!!!

I have been light headed and dizzy but other than that I have been GREAT!! So excited to conceive!! We are hoping for twins!


----------



## Helena_

good luck!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hello everyone! OMG there are loads of Newbies! Gosh was I gone that long?? I am even scared of readying back! so i believe I will start from here....

To all the Newbies! Helloo! I am 35_smiling aka Kennesha some calls me Chrystie but i perfer Kennesha or 35_smiling either one or both:haha:

To the old farts that knows me lol lol :rofl: Hello my lovely ladies! Gosh i miss you guys so much! How are you doing! Fill me in just a little:dohh: it takes me to ask right :wacko:

To all the new :bfp:'s CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

To all my ladies how experince a loss i am so sorry. We have to meet this way. Please hold tight okay it's not easy but it becomes better with the love and support around here and with your own family.:hugs:

Gee i hope i didn't miss anyone out...I have been in my studies and now just need to juggle being on here and there at the same time lol. I am still finding new ways for my stickies around the house for my Ipone4 i want for my birthday next month and hubbie thus far is just laughing when he finds my little notes everywhere or he would yell my name when he finds one :rofl:
Other then that nothing is goin on thus far. we decided to stop ttc for a little while at least until late Feb. early Mar so i can get at least half way through my classes... we decided to buy some rain coats for his :spermy: to swim around in :rofl: to make sure we don't slip up. 

Well i am heading home from classes thought i would pop into one of the computer rooms and say hello to everyone!
Love and miss you all. Chow for now!:kiss:


----------



## trying hard

welcome back smiling :)


----------



## danswifey31

Ok so had posted earlier about not knowing when to test with opks cause I had been testing in the morning cause that what I had read:dohh: but I'm on cd16 and still no +opks so I posted and learned from some of you lovely ladies that I should be doing it in the afteroon to evenings so I decieded to test around noon then agian around 5ish or so. well I woke up this morning with little twinges and aches, and was excited because I have had little pains here and there but nothing like this, but as badly as I wanted to test I waited until around noon then tested and it was a -opk agian:nope:, but omg ladies I started to really start hurting down there:cry:worse than i have ever felt before and still hurts I have tested agian and still -opk!!!!:shrug: could i possible getting ready to O with all this pain and is this normal??? Oh i hope so cause I'm hurting real bad!!!!:cry: I'm going to try to go soak in a hot bath to realive some of this hope you ladies have a great night:hugs:


----------



## Helena_

your eggies are probably growing!


----------



## ttcreed

Hi Ladies, 
So yesterday morning I woke up and was spotting. I of course, freaked out and went straight to the hospital. my LMP was december 13th, which should have put me at 6 weeks prego. They ran labs and did an ultrasound to make sure I wasnt having a miscarriage, well low and behold there was still a gestational sac in there, with a perfectly working corpeus leutuem (spelling is wrong) I am NOT 6 weeks prego, I am only 4 weeks pregnant. I found out I was pregnant at 2 weeks and 6 days (weird I know and no one can explain it.) So we go back in on thursday and then next tuesday for more labs, labs yesterday showed an hcg as 2892. I do not understand any of this, any ideas? thanks and keep your fingers crossed this bean sticks!!! Anna


----------



## mrsjennyg

hi ladies:
good luck ttcreed- that is weird that you got your BFP so early but it's a good sign they saw the sack! fingers crossed for a sticky bean!
danswifey- i had that pain too. i agree with helena- it's your eggies! believe me, you will know when you ov b/c it feels different.
welcome back 35_smiling!!
zimmy i'm om 100mg too :) fingers crossed!

so ladies i called my doc yesterday because of how much longer my lp was and she is putting me on progesterone vag suppositories... so when you ladies talked about being on progesterone i didn't realize it was a suppository! so the doc said to start using it at cd14... is she assuming that i am going to ov cd14 and to use it after ov? how are you supposed to BD while on that? when do you use it? morning? night? if you use it in the morning, is it gone at night so you BD then? help!!


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies, great interview here on the Womans Hour earlier this week. A poster from another website I frequent, Fertility Friends, appears on it and says it how it is!!! The rising cost of IVF in this country, have a listen when you have some time. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episo...Prison_for_Female_Offenders._Breast_Awareness


----------



## Helena_

well 14dpo.... 2 days late....bfn...idk


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey guys, can i join your club!

this is my first cycle taking clomid, i am new to this and wud love to have you guys to talk to :)


----------



## danswifey31

Ok ladies well I was worried for nothing:dohh: thought that clomid wasnt working for me cause I hadnt ovulated!!!, but by supprise all the pain I was in yesterday was for a reason:happydance: I couldnt help it and pee on the sticks all day:blush: the first test noon -opk, then I tested agian at 3pm and the test line was darker then it has ever been but not dark enough So I waited for a few more hours and tested agian about 6pm and it was still dark but not dark enough :dohh: driving my self crazy with all this testing and red lines:headspin: so dh hubby says are you sure your eyes arent playing tricks on you and and of course I said NO lol:blush: so we got on webcam so he could see for himself and I was RIGHT they are darker!!!! so I said to my self I will wait till tommarow and test agian so I crawled in to bed and then before I feel asleep felt like I had to pee so I got up and decieded maybe the others ones were erroring lol so I tested on the clear blue one cause I have two different brands:haha: and seemed like I waited for ever lol then went and looked at it agian and BOOM there was a SMILE face:thumbup::happydance: so freaking excited felt like I was calling my husband to tell him we were pregnant lol:haha: my first +opk:cloud9: Well so then of course I tested agian this afternoon and one the first response and it was the test line was the same color as the control line :happydance::yipee: now I just wish hubby were not a million miles away so we could our bding on lol:haha: but at least I know its working :thumbup:well I guess It just waiting until for AF to come agian and we will began our journey agian!!!! 


good luck to all who are on tww wait!!!!!!!:hugs:

good luck to all who are O ing and happy bding!!!!:rofl:

congrats on all the BFP's:happydance::yipee:

and to all the ones who are doughtful keep your chins up we can do this our time is coming for sure i can feel it!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## danswifey31

keepthefaithx said:


> hey guys, can i join your club!
> 
> this is my first cycle taking clomid, i am new to this and wud love to have you guys to talk to :)

 
:hi:
welcome to the club turst me when you are going crazy these ladies are here to help you through it!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## kel21

Welcome Keepthefaith! I am also new here! Congrats Danswifey on a pos opk! Day 1 of clomid for me, just hoping side effects are not too bad for me! It's been so long for me I don't remember what happened last time!


----------



## keepthefaithx

THANKS EVERYONE!!!

im on cd5 i have til friday w clomid

i have had headaches and hot flashes uhhh suck...then after i start estrodial on cd8-12... im getting ovidrel shot on feb 2, then i will be taking progesterone & prometrium.

anyone else doing this regimen??

xoxo


----------



## Helena_

ok guys...pictures. I think it's an indent but everyone else says otherwise. It is a few hours old but it looks the same as it did when I first took it.
 



Attached Files:







test 2.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 19









test.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## mk8

OMG! Helena- is that a pregnancy test? I see a second line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mk8

danswifey31 said:


> Ok ladies well I was worried for nothing:dohh: thought that clomid wasnt working for me cause I hadnt ovulated!!!, but by supprise all the pain I was in yesterday was for a reason:happydance: I couldnt help it and pee on the sticks all day:blush: the first test noon -opk, then I tested agian at 3pm and the test line was darker then it has ever been but not dark enough So I waited for a few more hours and tested agian about 6pm and it was still dark but not dark enough :dohh: driving my self crazy with all this testing and red lines:headspin: so dh hubby says are you sure your eyes arent playing tricks on you and and of course I said NO lol:blush: so we got on webcam so he could see for himself and I was RIGHT they are darker!!!! so I said to my self I will wait till tommarow and test agian so I crawled in to bed and then before I feel asleep felt like I had to pee so I got up and decieded maybe the others ones were erroring lol so I tested on the clear blue one cause I have two different brands:haha: and seemed like I waited for ever lol then went and looked at it agian and BOOM there was a SMILE face:thumbup::happydance: so freaking excited felt like I was calling my husband to tell him we were pregnant lol:haha: my first +opk:cloud9: Well so then of course I tested agian this afternoon and one the first response and it was the test line was the same color as the control line :happydance::yipee: now I just wish hubby were not a million miles away so we could our bding on lol:haha: but at least I know its working :thumbup:well I guess It just waiting until for AF to come agian and we will began our journey agian!!!!
> 
> 
> good luck to all who are on tww wait!!!!!!!:hugs:
> 
> good luck to all who are O ing and happy bding!!!!:rofl:
> 
> congrats on all the BFP's:happydance::yipee:
> 
> and to all the ones who are doughtful keep your chins up we can do this our time is coming for sure i can feel it!!!!!!:hugs:

:happydance: great news!


----------



## Helena_

yeah. I know there's a line but I'm so nervous. I wanna wait a few days to consider myself pregnant because...well I'm worried. idk why. it's this overwhelming feeling


----------



## Euronova

Helena, just do another one in a few hours or in the morning, no doubt you will see better!


----------



## trying hard

OMG Helena, Thats a line, thats a line, thats a line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



YIPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heavenly

Helena_Lynn said:


> yeah. I know there's a line but I'm so nervous. I wanna wait a few days to consider myself pregnant because...well I'm worried. idk why. it's this overwhelming feeling

How exciting Helena, try and keep calm, and keep us posted! :happydance:


----------



## Helena_

I'm sppp dizzy guys. I have no appetite so haven't eaten all day and then got really dizzy so I ate. Didn't help at all.


----------



## danswifey31

Ok so i posted that I had o'd yesterday which was cd15:thumbup: for me but I when I tested it was late after noon. but I didnt get a real dark line until late last night so then I tested agian this morning and it was dark agian but just tested now which is late 10pm and Im not showing +opk:shrug: is that normal I havent done this before I just thought that you would show a +opk for a few days or am I wrong and you only will see a +opk for one day? thanks for the help


----------



## mk8

One day is normal danswifey. Now get to it! Lol


----------



## Euronova

Yes very normal and great it was positive for so long! That's a strong O!
Not if OH was around you ideally start bding a bit before your +opk and at least for 3-4 days afterwards! Longer if you can!


----------



## RM_Wife

Hey ladies, been a while since I have been on here... HUbby is due to be away most of this year (yay for being married to someone in the forces) and we are yet to have caught. I am hoping that this month will be a good one as we have used the Clearblue Fertility Monitor and it said I ovulated yesterday and the day before. We have managed to cath it perfectly on the run up, so fingers crossed. How is everyone getting on? Hope there has been lots of BFP's and hello to all the newbies! :)


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies, how are we today?

I am 9 DPO today but am not tempted to test. See what happens this weekend, still have right sided twinges and cramps.

:dust: to all. xx


----------



## cbmd

hi heavenley.......thats willpower not testing! i think im out this month...on day 16 and not positive opk yet and temps all weird....fingers crossed for you!!! 
xx


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey heavenly! FX for you!

I'm still just waiting to ovulate!! Had what I think was ewcm yesterday, and some brown spotting, sooo not too sure what's going on!! :wacko:


----------



## Mitchie34

CareBear said:


> I'm on my third cycle of clomid, take it days 2-6 and have a scan booked for cd14, Tuesday where I will have an ultrasound scan and if my follicles are big enough will get a HCG injection and will ovulate cd15 or 16

hi, i fell pregnant on clomid and micarriade at 5 weeks, which was 2 weeks ago, do you think it was the drug or physical,


----------



## zimmy

Mitchie34 - miscarriages at 5 weeks are unfortunately quite common, and usually due to chromosomal abnormailities, and not the fault of the woman at all. Sorry you had to experience it.

I am on CD28 today, just waiting now for AF so I can order my next round of Clomid. Hate the fact that I'm still getting pregnancy symptoms though, it keeps my hope alive and I just want to move on. Of course I'll test again tomorrow if AF doesn't show, but I remember round 1 of Clomid I went 33 days (funny how round 2 I was 28 again though!).

Thinking positive thoughts for all of you!


----------



## Maurie

Wow Lots of BFP's since my last visit in here. Congrats :):happydance:

Helena- I definitely see a line. BTW I always tear my tests apart and hold up to a light to see if there is a line. :) did you test again?

Zimmy, as smiling told me before, its not over until AF shows her ugly face :) Lots of :dust:


----------



## Helena_

Haven't tested again yet. I usually just pee in a cup but last night decided to just pee on the stick and completely missed! :rofl: so i'll test again maybe tonight or tomorrow. I'm afraid to test again because I really doubt it's positive. I've had so many bfns that I can't imagine getting a positive. I like this little pretending I'm able to do lol


----------



## Euronova

Test!!! If you had a faint line yesterday it would be much darker even a few hours later!!!! I could not get over my :BFP: I tested so many times even when I knew for sure. Everytime I got a positive I felt like I was achieving some sort of magic trick!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Conratulations on all the new BFP, wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## kel21

Hi ladies, just wondering if anyone else uses or has used Robitussin. I just bought it today after reading about it online. Just wanted to get some real life thoughts on it. One problem that I have though is I have never checked my cm, would'nt even know what to look for!


----------



## heavenly

kel21 said:


> Hi ladies, just wondering if anyone else uses or has used Robitussin. I just bought it today after reading about it online. Just wanted to get some real life thoughts on it. One problem that I have though is I have never checked my cm, would'nt even know what to look for!

Just had a quick google,

*The thought behind its use in fertility treatment is that it may assist in thinning cervical mucus,*

You read some good things then? I bought Royal Jelly and Bee Pollen today, read some excellent things about it to help the eggies!!

Same here with CM hun, I know when I am ovulating as it is really creamy, but apart from that, not a scooby!!


----------



## kel21

Pretty much everything I read was positive. Hoping I won't have to buy Pre-seed. It would be a lot easier if they sold it at Walmart! LOL


----------



## norahbattie

Hello ladies,
I am afraid I am out for yet another round of clomid as I had a follicular tracking scan and my little follicle has only got to 8mm on day 11. Its round 3 and I have taken 100mg of clomid and 1000mg of metformin, next cycle my OBGYN wants me to take 100mg days 2-6 then have daily FSH injections. Has anyone else used the FSH injections? I am petrified!! Gutted about this cycle and can't stop crying :(


----------



## trying hard

So sorry Norahbattie. :hugs:


----------



## ttcreed

So I got my lab work done today to see if it has gotten higher. It was 2892 on monday and today (thursday) It is 7884. So we ARE still pregnant! Thanks for all of the prayers, I go back in on Tuesday for more labs so keep those prayers coming!


----------



## keepthefaithx

2maro is my last day of clomid thank god lol

estrodial starts sat! and then my other 2382 things..waaaa lol


----------



## Helena_

ok test again. Line is just as light so I don't think it's anything. Still 3 days late though


----------



## owl35

Lisa92881 said:


> Hey heavenly! FX for you!
> 
> I'm still just waiting to ovulate!! Had what I think was ewcm yesterday, and some brown spotting, sooo not too sure what's going on!! :wacko:

Hey Lisa92881,
How is it going? Are you getting monitored through your clomid cycles? It's my cd 13 and they found 4 good follies today. 23mm, 2x19mm and 16mm... Now waiting to ovulate :coffee: I don't want to get my hopes up though, because I had pretty good follies the previous cycles without success...


----------



## trying hard

light line is still a line. Don't worry hun. You and your bubs will be fine.


So long as the witch stays away your grand :D


Zimmy Has the witch got you yet or are you still waiting? How many days PO did you test at?


----------



## zimmy

I'm still waiting for the witch. I'm CD28 today, not sure how many dpo though as OPKs are not working for me (I get a line every day, sometimes dark sometimes light - grr). I will test again tomorrow morning just in case the test on Tuesday was too early.....here I go hanging on to hope again, aahhhh! lol


----------



## Lisa92881

owl35 said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Hey heavenly! FX for you!
> 
> I'm still just waiting to ovulate!! Had what I think was ewcm yesterday, and some brown spotting, sooo not too sure what's going on!! :wacko:
> 
> Hey Lisa92881,
> How is it going? Are you getting monitored through your clomid cycles? It's my cd 13 and they found 4 good follies today. 23mm, 2x19mm and 16mm... Now waiting to ovulate :coffee: I don't want to get my hopes up though, because I had pretty good follies the previous cycles without success...Click to expand...

Going good! I think I'm getting sick, which won't be good for BD though!:nope:

Anyways, no, I'm not getting monitored right now. My dr wanted me to try a few rounds then see me back in Feb. Last cycle I had my first positive OPK 10 days after my last pill, which in this case is still 3 days away, so I'm trying to keep calm and have faith that it's going to happen!

Sounds like your scans went well! I'm sure you will ov, sounds like you have some great sized follies! :thumbup:


----------



## owl35

Lisa92881 said:


> owl35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Hey heavenly! FX for you!
> 
> I'm still just waiting to ovulate!! Had what I think was ewcm yesterday, and some brown spotting, sooo not too sure what's going on!! :wacko:
> 
> Hey Lisa92881,
> How is it going? Are you getting monitored through your clomid cycles? It's my cd 13 and they found 4 good follies today. 23mm, 2x19mm and 16mm... Now waiting to ovulate :coffee: I don't want to get my hopes up though, because I had pretty good follies the previous cycles without success...Click to expand...
> 
> Going good! I think I'm getting sick, which won't be good for BD though!:nope:
> 
> Anyways, no, I'm not getting monitored right now. My dr wanted me to try a few rounds then see me back in Feb. Last cycle I had my first positive OPK 10 days after my last pill, which in this case is still 3 days away, so I'm trying to keep calm and have faith that it's going to happen!
> 
> Sounds like your scans went well! I'm sure you will ov, sounds like you have some great sized follies! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## trying hard

You need to hold onto your hope Zimmy. 

It's not over yet.

I know every month a couple days before AF arrives I always work myself into a state!! Going from miserable thinking it hasn't happened again then super excited thinking about how I would break the news if I really was :D then I cant sleep because I'm too excited lol. Talk about working yourself up. CD28 is still quite early. It may have worked this time. Only time will tell.

Thinking of you.
Praying the witch stays away. :hugs:


I am now 2 or 3 days post O and getting sick of the TWW already.
Boobs have started to feel a little tender since before O (thank you clomid :dohh: ) Can't trust anything on these drugs


----------



## 35_Smiling

trying hard: thanks hun you know I cant stay away from here long! Lol 

ttcreed: sorry for the scare. I am glad they found that you are still prego. CONGRATULATIONS! Stay as calm as you can and I will pray that all goes well. :hugs:

mrsjennyg: love being on here girl! Cant stay away because this is where I get my strength to move on. You take the progesterone at least three days after you ov. Dont take it before although some dr said to do this but there is a lot of research say its best to take the progesterone after ov. If you take it before it can prevent ov. Another note I took my progesterone at night so I had all day to get my rocks off on hubby lol. Good luck hun and all the best! :dust: 

keepthefaithx: welcome hun! we learn and grow and support each other here! Good luck and all the best with clomids! :dust:


----------



## zimmy

BFN this morning, but no AF. This is the worst part of Clomid I think - the delayed witch along with the side effects that feel like symptoms. Oh well, on to round 4...eventually! Have a great day/night everyone!


----------



## zimmy

ok this is odd...maybe. Just brought my test from Tuesday and the one from this morning out to the living room where there is a lot of natural light (unlike my bathroom). Today's test has the faintest shadow of a line - Tuesday's is stark white. Too light to say it's anything though (wouldn't even show in a pic), but it'll make me test again Sunday if the witch stays away.


----------



## owl35

zimmy said:


> ok this is odd...maybe. Just brought my test from Tuesday and the one from this morning out to the living room where there is a lot of natural light (unlike my bathroom). Today's test has the faintest shadow of a line - Tuesday's is stark white. Too light to say it's anything though (wouldn't even show in a pic), but it'll make me test again Sunday if the witch stays away.

Good luck zimmy! That sound promising! :happydance:


----------



## Euronova

Good luck Zimmy!!! Sounds good!!!! Keep testing just hold for hours and don't drink too much so your urine is concentrated, once it gets positive, it goes darker and darker everyday very quickly!!

Helena, have you tested again??


----------



## Helena_

idk if I said this on here but I tested yesterday and same faint line. I'll test again on Monday! I'll be 19dpo and as long as af doesnt show I'll call the doctor. At this point I'm just worried about a chemical because of the faint lines


----------



## Maurie

Good luck ladies!!! 

Mine started out super faint, I thought I was loosing it maybe seeing things, I have lots of hope for you . . . Good luck, I have my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## heavenly

Good luck Zimmy!

Well no AF today, so see what happens over the weekend, my cycle varies so I won't be officially late until Tues....aaaaaargh!!

xxx


----------



## cbmd

good luck zimmy!! know what u mean about side effects, when i once took soy isoflavones which i heard were natures version of clomid i felt the same, sick sore boobs, cramps i was pretty adamant i must be pregnant and it was side effects!! how mean!! and clomids the same!!
fingers crossed for u xxxxx


----------



## 35_Smiling

Zimmy: sorry for the bfn. I like to say its not over until the :witch: shows her face in the house! Soo you still have a chance! :dust: you have a wonderful weekend! Well lets hope this is a good sign of a :bfp: fingers cross!

Owl35: :hi::wave:

Euronova: wow check your sweet potato out! Youre coming along fast girl! How are you doing? 

Helena_lynn: I hope this is your :bfp: too! Wow two in one week! Good luck! :yipee:

Marie: good luck to you too. Congrats! 

Heavenly: lets hope the :witch: doesnt show her face! Good luck 

Cbmd: good luck to you on this cycle. :dust:

Wow some positive :bfp:s thus far! Good luck again ladies!


----------



## trying hard

Good luck Zimmy, Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Helena_

good luck zimmy!


----------



## mrsjennyg

hey ladies! well my doc ordered the progesterone on Mon. i have been to the pharmacy 2x and they have said that it wasn't ready yet. then today, Friday, the pharmacist calls me and is like- oh it's a compound and we can't make that here. good grief you idiots couldn't have said something sooner??? so now i have to go to another pharmacy. argh. don't these people know i'm clomid and can snap at any minute? lol of course they do- they are the ones who i got it from!

fx for you zimmy!
helena- what's going on with you?


----------



## Helena_

Ugh that sucks about the progesterone. I sometimes hate my pharmacy too. I hope the next pharmacy can make it asap. Don't people realize that we need these things?

I'll be going in for blood on Monday. Cautiously optimistic.


----------



## mrsjennyg

wahoo! fx for you helena!! be sure to update!


----------



## Helena_

Thanks! It's gonna be a loooooong weekend!


----------



## 35_Smiling

mrsjennyg said:


> hey ladies! well my doc ordered the progesterone on Mon. i have been to the pharmacy 2x and they have said that it wasn't ready yet. then today, Friday, the pharmacist calls me and is like- oh it's a compound and we can't make that here. good grief you idiots couldn't have said something sooner??? so now i have to go to another pharmacy. argh. don't these people know i'm clomid and can snap at any minute? lol of course they do- they are the ones who i got it from!
> 
> fx for you zimmy!
> helena- what's going on with you?

 
:rofl: watch out for us ladies on Clomid we go mad when we can't get our way :rofl:


----------



## Lisa92881

35_Smiling said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! well my doc ordered the progesterone on Mon. i have been to the pharmacy 2x and they have said that it wasn't ready yet. then today, Friday, the pharmacist calls me and is like- oh it's a compound and we can't make that here. good grief you idiots couldn't have said something sooner??? so now i have to go to another pharmacy. argh. don't these people know i'm clomid and can snap at any minute? lol of course they do- they are the ones who i got it from!
> 
> fx for you zimmy!
> helena- what's going on with you?
> 
> 
> :rofl: watch out for us ladies on Clomid we go mad when we can't get our way :rofl:Click to expand...

Or start sobbing uncontrollably!! :haha: :dohh:


----------



## mrsjennyg

i literally felt like my blood was boiling at the pharmacy yesterday. the woman was still talking to me and i just turned around and said over my shoulder- well it looks like i'll be back tomorrow for THE THIRD TIME!! 
LMAO!! bring on the clomid crazy! but i mean seriously thank goodness i didn't need it right now. do you guys run into the same issues or is it just because i live in a small town?


----------



## Helena_

my pharmacist told me it would be 15 minutes so I hung out. 15 minutes later I ask her if it's ready. She's like no, I told you 15 minutes! Come back in 15 minutes. I'm like uhh ok. SO I come back in 15 minutes, "is it ready yet?", "NO! I told you 30 minutes, come back in 30 minutes"


----------



## momwannabe81

Dang hate pharmacies. My first rx I called and said they had it. Go there and they say not ready. They get paid the big bucks regardless we get our meds or not


----------



## misscoach

hello i am new on board. have been reading alot of post so today i decided to join and be a part of this supporting family.
I started clomid the 25th on day 3. i have my fingers cross 
no side affet nothing at all i feel pretty normal. But i have just one question
after taking clomid how long its gonna take to get a AF if it didnt work?


----------



## Helena_

well Clomid doesn't make you get af. It makes you ovulate. You *should* ovulate 5-10 days after your last pill, but it's different for everyone. After you ovulate you should get your period 10ish to 14ish days later. But, again, everyone is different.


----------



## Helena_

This is a handy tool https://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculator


----------



## misscoach

thank you Helena.
well he give me Prometrium to start my AF after 3 days it came than on day 3 i start taking the clomid 50mg. I just hope it work this time, because after that my husband wont be around for a whole month maybe 2 :(


----------



## zimmy

Look at you with all the handy calculators Helena! You rock!! lol Started spotting, so CD1 tomorrow. On to 100 mg on Sunday - yikes! Let's hope this is what I needed, bring on the eggies! Good luck ladies, thanks for all the good wishes for me - hoping this is my month (oh please, oh please, oh please!)


----------



## Helena_

100mg did it for me!


----------



## zimmy

Yay!!! Hope it will do it for me too! :)


----------



## Helena_

fingers crossed!!!


----------



## trying hard

So sorry Zimmy :hugs:


----------



## kel21

I am already started getting O pains on the right side, started yesterday. I still have one day left of clomid! I can't be Oing already, can I? Maybe just follies growing?:shrug: Any ideas?


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies. Well AF hasn't turned up yet, I am 11DPO, will not test yet! Hope you are all well! xx


----------



## trying hard

Good luck heavenly!!!


----------



## heavenly

trying hard said:


> Good luck heavenly!!!

I am flitting around the forum and blimey, we are having so many BFPs this month, January is a booming month!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

I know, there does seem to be a lot lately. Let's hope the luck continues for the rest of us!! :dust:


----------



## mk8

Yes indeed! Babydust to all!


----------



## misscoach

kel21 said:


> I am already started getting O pains on the right side, started yesterday. I still have one day left of clomid! I can't be Oing already, can I? Maybe just follies growing?:shrug: Any ideas?

Its crazy how some of us have the same problem. I started lomid the 25 on the 3rd day of my AF, last night and today have been having some real sharp bacl pains i am not too sure what it though i think it might be too early for that.


----------



## kel21

misscoach said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> I am already started getting O pains on the right side, started yesterday. I still have one day left of clomid! I can't be Oing already, can I? Maybe just follies growing?:shrug: Any ideas?
> 
> Its crazy how some of us have the same problem. I started lomid the 25 on the 3rd day of my AF, last night and today have been having some real sharp bacl pains i am not too sure what it though i think it might be too early for that.Click to expand...

The same for me! The 3rd day is when I started the pain too! It is not horrible, yesterday was a few twinges that hurt a fair amount. Today has not hurt as much, just quite a few twinges, enough to remind me I have an ovary! hehe


----------



## mrsjennyg

misscoach said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> I am already started getting O pains on the right side, started yesterday. I still have one day left of clomid! I can't be Oing already, can I? Maybe just follies growing?:shrug: Any ideas?
> 
> Its crazy how some of us have the same problem. I started lomid the 25 on the 3rd day of my AF, last night and today have been having some real sharp bacl pains i am not too sure what it though i think it might be too early for that.Click to expand...

hi! i'm on my second month of clomid and i know what you're talking about. it's weird to feel those pains but trust me- they are not ovulation pains. i suggest to start doing opk's 2x a day (2nd morning urine and late afternoon) to try and catch your ov surge. you feel something now... but trust me you will feel it when you ovulate- it feels a lot different. :) good luck!


----------



## heavenly

Hey Clomid Clubbers!!

12DPO for me, no AF yet!! Going to wait til 14DPO til I test! :wacko:

:dust: to everyone! xx


----------



## mk8

Fingers crossed heavenly!!! You on cycle 1?


----------



## heavenly

mk8 said:


> Fingers crossed heavenly!!! You on cycle 1?

I am indeed! Had a scan on CD12 and there was a nice 18mm follicle and a couple of smaller ones, our FS was very pleased, I know I ov'd on CD13/14, so at least the Clomid is working!!


----------



## BabyBoyle

Im panicking now as i didnt get any twinges during my clomid days is this normal? I never get ov pains normally anyway? xx


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hey ladies, I just wanted to drop in and tell my story!

This was my first month on Clomid I took it CD 3-7, I had no symptoms of OV. My CM was non existent. From day one of the clomid, i had a small twinges in my abdomen/ovary area. We BD every other day from CD 11-23. I did blood work on CD 23 to check my progesterone and on CD 26 my Dr. confirmed that with a level of 37.1 I did ovulate! Curiosity got to me and on CD 27 I tested and got my BFP. I have PCOS and struggled big time with crazy cycles 26-77 days... I'm still in shock!


----------



## Sparklegirl

Feb4th2011 said:


> Hey ladies, I just wanted to drop in and tell my story!
> 
> This was my first month on Clomid I took it CD 3-7, I had no symptoms of OV. My CM was non existent. From day one of the clomid, i had a small twinges in my abdomen/ovary area. We BD every other day from CD 11-23. I did blood work on CD 23 to check my progesterone and on CD 26 my Dr. confirmed that with a level of 37.1 I did ovulate! Curiosity got to me and on CD 27 I tested and got my BFP. I have PCOS and struggled big time with crazy cycles 26-77 days... I'm still in shock!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kel21

BabyBoyle said:


> Im panicking now as i didnt get any twinges during my clomid days is this normal? I never get ov pains normally anyway? xx

Not everyone feels it, I don't think you need to worry if you have never felt it before. I have always been able to feel it, on clomid or not!:thumbup:


----------



## kel21

Feb4th2011 said:


> Hey ladies, I just wanted to drop in and tell my story!
> 
> This was my first month on Clomid I took it CD 3-7, I had no symptoms of OV. My CM was non existent. From day one of the clomid, i had a small twinges in my abdomen/ovary area. We BD every other day from CD 11-23. I did blood work on CD 23 to check my progesterone and on CD 26 my Dr. confirmed that with a level of 37.1 I did ovulate! Curiosity got to me and on CD 27 I tested and got my BFP. I have PCOS and struggled big time with crazy cycles 26-77 days... I'm still in shock!

Wow! Congrats!!! I love seeing all of the BFPs!! :happydance:


----------



## BabyBoyle

Thanks Kel!! Good to know lol!! 

Feb 4th - thankyou for the inspiration!! Keeps us positive!! xx


----------



## Turtlemad

Congrats feb4th, amazing news! Gives us all some inspiration and faith!! 

How's everyone doing? I'm 7dpo today, poas this morning, bfn, know I'm way early but couldn't help it :haha: few funny feelings down below but putting it down to clomid!!
Went to get my 21day bloods on Friday, apparently I have no veins, they had to give up in the end, as I tend to faint when they take blood and as no one was with me (everyone was in work) they didn't want to risk trying anymore to get a vein!! So now I dont know how strong my ov was :shrug: Next month I'm making sure someone is with me to get the bloods, I was so upset on Friday :cry:


----------



## cbmd

feb4th wow!! massive congratulations - great to hear the success stories!!
did u use opks? or just bd and hope for the best?
sometimes i think temping and using opks just stresses me out
xx


----------



## BabyBoyle

Turtle - its upsetting but good they didnt try too much you dont wanna stress your body out hey!! :)

I'm ok, only CD9 so gonna be BDing tomorrow, tuesday, im away wed-sat with work, so BD saturday and sunday.. Hope that'll be enough to catch egg(ies) i hope!!! xxx


----------



## Feb4th2011

cbmd said:


> feb4th wow!! massive congratulations - great to hear the success stories!!
> did u use opks? or just bd and hope for the best?
> sometimes i think temping and using opks just stresses me out
> xx

Thanks! I did use opk's! NOT ONCE did I get anything close to a positive. I kept the legs in the air for 10-15 min each time we bd!


----------



## cbmd

wow thats amazing!!!! im really pleased for you...have a happy n healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## heavenly

Feb4th2011 said:


> Hey ladies, I just wanted to drop in and tell my story!
> 
> This was my first month on Clomid I took it CD 3-7, I had no symptoms of OV. My CM was non existent. From day one of the clomid, i had a small twinges in my abdomen/ovary area. We BD every other day from CD 11-23. I did blood work on CD 23 to check my progesterone and on CD 26 my Dr. confirmed that with a level of 37.1 I did ovulate! Curiosity got to me and on CD 27 I tested and got my BFP. I have PCOS and struggled big time with crazy cycles 26-77 days... I'm still in shock!

Fantastic news!! :happydance:


----------



## misscoach

mrsjennyg said:


> misscoach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> I am already started getting O pains on the right side, started yesterday. I still have one day left of clomid! I can't be Oing already, can I? Maybe just follies growing?:shrug: Any ideas?
> 
> Its crazy how some of us have the same problem. I started lomid the 25 on the 3rd day of my AF, last night and today have been having some real sharp bacl pains i am not too sure what it though i think it might be too early for that.Click to expand...
> 
> hi! i'm on my second month of clomid and i know what you're talking about. it's weird to feel those pains but trust me- they are not ovulation pains. i suggest to start doing opk's 2x a day (2nd morning urine and late afternoon) to try and catch your ov surge. you feel something now... but trust me you will feel it when you ovulate- it feels a lot different. :) good luck!Click to expand...

 wow. well thanks for the advise i was thinking the same to start opk twie a day... today was my lad clomid i tooked it this morning at 9 so i guess i have to start opk tomorrow.


----------



## Euronova

Feb4th2011 said:

> Thanks! I did use opk's! NOT ONCE did I get anything close to a positive. I kept the legs in the air for 10-15 min each time we bd!

We had a similar story. I gave up temping and opk for our first round but we D
BD loads, nearly everyday from day 9 till 22( when I got the result from my progesterone confirming ovulation.

I also kept my legs up afterwards for 15-20 mins, longer if we bd in the evening and we were ready to fall asleep.


----------



## CAValleygirl

Feb4th2011 said:


> Hey ladies, I just wanted to drop in and tell my story!
> 
> This was my first month on Clomid I took it CD 3-7, I had no symptoms of OV. My CM was non existent. From day one of the clomid, i had a small twinges in my abdomen/ovary area. We BD every other day from CD 11-23. I did blood work on CD 23 to check my progesterone and on CD 26 my Dr. confirmed that with a level of 37.1 I did ovulate! Curiosity got to me and on CD 27 I tested and got my BFP. I have PCOS and struggled big time with crazy cycles 26-77 days... I'm still in shock!

Congrats!! So you don't know when you ovulated?

I'm 12 dpo and got a bfn :( BUMMED!!! Cramping on and off since 5dpo!!! Lower back pain and everything! What gives, clomid ladies? Is this normal for clomid?


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey girls, for those of you who have taken multiple rounds of Clomid...

I took it days 3-7 this cycle, last cycle was 5-9....but it seems like I'm going to ovulate even later this cycle?? Is that possible?? Or is it just not going to work?? :nope:


----------



## Helena_

your opk will probably just magically turn positive soon. Wait for it!


----------



## Lisa92881

Helena_Lynn said:


> your opk will probably just magically turn positive soon. Wait for it!

:haha: Helena I love you....I needed to laugh, thank you! Magic is definitely what I need at this point!


----------



## mk8

hey girls, hope youre all enjoyin the rest of the weekend! im having a teeny meltdown right now. on cycle 3 and keep wondering what if this cycle doesnt work either. sigh. my doc said he would schedule an hsg if nothing after round 4 (he didnt want to do an hsg before clomid- cost issues i guess). i want the hsg to reveal that everything is fine but what next? the doc said if theres a problem, they will "fix" me via surgery- i imagine if they see endo, polyps, fibroids, scar tissue etc (am i right in thinking that the hsg can pick up those things?) but if the results show everything is ok, im "on my own". what does that mean? ive read some people do a lap but i wonder whether it makes more sense to go straight to iui or ivf. what are your thought ladies. 

hope you are all feeling less neurotic than me today. 

take it easy ladies. 

x


----------



## zimmy

mk8 - I had to have an HSG and a lap before my doctor would even consider prescribing me Clomid. Everything turned up fine - no issues. I've just started my 4th round of Clomid, out of 6 total. Not sure what the options are after this, my Doctor wants me to make another appointment after all 6 rounds. IUI and IVF are out for me though, DH does not want to :(


----------



## kel21

mk8 said:


> hey girls, hope youre all enjoyin the rest of the weekend! im having a teeny meltdown right now. on cycle 3 and keep wondering what if this cycle doesnt work either. sigh. my doc said he would schedule an hsg if nothing after round 4 (he didnt want to do an hsg before clomid- cost issues i guess). i want the hsg to reveal that everything is fine but what next? the doc said if theres a problem, they will "fix" me via surgery- i imagine if they see endo, polyps, fibroids, scar tissue etc (am i right in thinking that the hsg can pick up those things?) but if the results show everything is ok, im "on my own". what does that mean? ive read some people do a lap but i wonder whether it makes more sense to go straight to iui or ivf. what are your thought ladies.
> 
> hope you are all feeling less neurotic than me today.
> 
> take it easy ladies.
> 
> I'm not sure what an HSG test is, before pregnancy, but I can tell you that endo can be suspected but not confirmed without "going in"! It was suspected in me for at least 10 yrs, but until I had a lap they couldn't confirm. It was then that they discovered I had very severe endo (bad enough to fuse one of my ovaries to the outer wall). After that I went on Lupron, which is supposed to slow the growth of endo by putting you into early menopause. After that instead of going on clomid right away I let my DH talk me into not doing it. That was over a year ago, and I finally talked him into giving it one last go on clomid. So here I am. Sorry that was so long! LOL:blush: Hope everything works out for you! :dust:


----------



## kel21

Sorry, for some reason I have issues with the quote button!


----------



## Lisa92881

Mk8 - Yes, the hsg can show polyps/fibroids....that's how they found my polyps. But, as you know, my surgery to remove those was a piece of cake. :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

CAValleygirl said:


> Feb4th2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I just wanted to drop in and tell my story!
> 
> This was my first month on Clomid I took it CD 3-7, I had no symptoms of OV. My CM was non existent. From day one of the clomid, i had a small twinges in my abdomen/ovary area. We BD every other day from CD 11-23. I did blood work on CD 23 to check my progesterone and on CD 26 my Dr. confirmed that with a level of 37.1 I did ovulate! Curiosity got to me and on CD 27 I tested and got my BFP. I have PCOS and struggled big time with crazy cycles 26-77 days... I'm still in shock!
> 
> Congrats!! So you don't know when you ovulated?
> 
> I'm 12 dpo and got a bfn :( BUMMED!!! Cramping on and off since 5dpo!!! Lower back pain and everything! What gives, clomid ladies? Is this normal for clomid?Click to expand...

No i really have no idea when i ovulated...:wacko:


----------



## mk8

Thanks ladies. Kel- did you ever have any ultrasounds to detect endo? Hope everything works out for you! 

Zimmy- thanks. Wishing you all the best this cycle! I assume dh sa turned out ok? Have you done a post coital test? Are you responding well to clomid?

Lisa- oh if course!!! Hun, did you ever have an ultrasound before the hsg to look for fibroids/polyps? 

X


----------



## mrsjennyg

hi mk8- i had to go through all the IF testing before my doc would consider clomid... including the HSG. that's how my doctor saw that one of my tubes was blocked and then the lap surgery showed it was unrepairable. but without the HSG we never would have known about the bum tube. good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## zimmy

We did have the SA test done, all good there. Never ha a post-coital test though, maybe I'll ask the Dr about that next time. I also have no idea if my body is responding properly to the Clomid - I'm not being monitored at all. I wasn't prescribed it for annovulation, so I guess my Dr is just using a wait and see approach :(


----------



## kel21

mk8 said:


> Thanks ladies. Kel- did you ever have any ultrasounds to detect endo? Hope everything works out for you!
> 
> Zimmy- thanks. Wishing you all the best this cycle! I assume dh sa turned out ok? Have you done a post coital test? Are you responding well to clomid?
> 
> Lisa- oh if course!!! Hun, did you ever have an ultrasound before the hsg to look for fibroids/polyps?
> 
> X

I had all kinds of ultrasounds, all the reports would say is endo suspected.:shrug:


----------



## imogenwanted

hi ladies sorry to drop in and moan, i have a bmi of 37 and was given clomid last month when it was 36 he did not really want me to have it as i shoild have been 35, that was on the 22nd december, well i took clomid 50mg and did not ovulate i am knoe cd40 and still no af and negitive tests, the lady from the clinic rang to day and said due to my weight she would not give me provara to bring on period.

i am so depressed as i feel so hungery all the time and tired, i am ment to be doing lighter life but just cant stick to it this month, 

are any of you above a bmi of 3?

sorry to go on and on .:)

when i do come on she has uped it to 100mg 2-6


----------



## cbmd

imogen - hi welcome...i dont have a high bmi but i would ask why you cannot have provera to start af? i didnt realise it was weight related if you couldnt have it. also you can start clomid without provera, i have and this is how ive been told to take it, so maybe dont worry.
also do you have pcos that is makin you struggle losing weight as then you could ask for different medication to help??
hope clomid works for u first time round
xx


----------



## savage1

Hello Ladies, hope you dont mind me dropping in?

You all seem so knowledgable i thought perhaps you would help me.

I am currently taking Tamoxifen in my desperate bid to become a mum, I go for blood tests on CD2 and CD21. My clinic has written to me today to say the results from my CD2 tests show that my FSH levels have increased to 33.6 which they say is quite worrying. What exactly does that mean?

I thought that these fertility drugs were meant to stimulate my ovaries and therefore any increase in the levels would evidence that it was working? Am i wrong?

Any help would be greatfully recieved?

Thanks


----------



## cbmd

hi savage...i got told i had elevated fsh....11 or something but then was told not to worry as its in the right ratio to the hormone lsh...and it can change levels throughout the month....the basics from what i understand is fsh is like the fuel to make you ovulate or something like that and as you get older you body has to work harder to do this so fsh (the fuel to do it) increases....so naturally with age your fsh would go higher as your egg reserves get lower...sometimes woman can have high fsh earlier than normal....however i got worried then read plenty of women with fsh got pregnant fine......if it helps i actually did conceive my son naturally, it was after a long time trying but goes to show nothings impossible
xxx


----------



## imogenwanted

cbmd said:


> imogen - hi welcome...i dont have a high bmi but i would ask why you cannot have provera to start af? i didnt realise it was weight related if you couldnt have it. also you can start clomid without provera, i have and this is how ive been told to take it, so maybe dont worry.
> also do you have pcos that is makin you struggle losing weight as then you could ask for different medication to help??
> hope clomid works for u first time round
> xx

Thank you i do have pcos and she said if my bmi was 30 she would give me the provera but as i am over she said i will have to weight as she wants me to be losing weight! which just make sme feel so sad, as i have lost 2.5 stone and now find it hard, 

i think i will weight 3 more days and then take it did you just start taking it with out a period 
good luck


----------



## cbmd

Yes..I have pcos and no periods at all...my fertility specialist said just assume today is day one...then start Clomid 2-6 ...he said if I don't get a period at end of month ...wait a week then start again...you can be given metformin to help weight loss with pcos..maybe ask your gp about it x


----------



## Lisa92881

mk8 said:


> Lisa- oh if course!!! Hun, did you ever have an ultrasound before the hsg to look for fibroids/polyps?
> 
> X

Nope, I never had an u/s, because there was no reason to suspect polyps or fibroids, no spotting between periods, painful periods, or any other symptoms.


----------



## Lisa92881

zimmy said:


> We did have the SA test done, all good there. Never ha a post-coital test though, maybe I'll ask the Dr about that next time. I also have no idea if my body is responding properly to the Clomid - I'm not being monitored at all. I wasn't prescribed it for annovulation, so I guess my Dr is just using a wait and see approach :(

I'm feeling very fed up with the whole "wait and see approach"!!! :growlmad:


----------



## zimmy

ugh...me too Lisa!


----------



## misscoach

Lisa I know how you feel just hang in there.


----------



## trying hard

Progesterone bloods tomorrow.


Wish me luck.


----------



## misscoach

trying hard said:


> Progesterone bloods tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Wish me luck.

Good LUCK hun. :dust:


----------



## mk8

Good luck tryinghard!!!!


----------



## heavenly

trying hard said:


> Progesterone bloods tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Wish me luck.

Good luck hun. :hugs:


Well 14DPO for me, I got a BFN today. Still no AF though, maybe the Clomid has mucked up my cycle as it's the first time on Clomid.

Shall have to see!


----------



## mrsjennyg

hey ladies! so i am going to be starting my opk's tomorrow. i'm going to do them 2x a day but my question is- i drink a lot of water during the day and pee a lot! will my urine be too diluted for the opk to work properly?
have a great day :)


----------



## ttcreed

So I got my HCG levels back today. They went from 7884 on thursday to over 21000 yesterday. They say this is a good sign? I dont know much about this lol i do know I have a kidney stone, and i am not having a good time at all.


----------



## kel21

ttcreed said:


> So I got my HCG levels back today. They went from 7884 on thursday to over 21000 yesterday. They say this is a good sign? I dont know much about this lol i do know I have a kidney stone, and i am not having a good time at all.

Congrats again!:haha: But still not on the stone!:winkwink:


----------



## trying hard

Heavenly Sorry bout the :bfn: :hugs: not completely out yet though. :dust:

Mrs jennyg Sorry can't help you on that one as I have never used OPKs.


Tccreed. YAY :D Sorry bout the stone though. ouchy!


had my bloods taken about an hour ago. Another 4 hours ish until I get the results :happydance: counting down....

I hate the second week of the TWW the insomnia has started already. Just too darn hopeful.


----------



## zimmy

Oh that insomnia - I hate it too!! lol. The last few days of my cycle I seem to be obsessed with dreams of pregnancy tests - they keep me up all night. Good luck!


----------



## trying hard

Me too Zimmy and dreaming about all the ways to break the news. *sigh*



Well I got my progesterone levels back and they are my strongest yet :wohoo:
Hopefully it actually means something this month.


----------



## CAValleygirl

Congrats trying hard! What were they?


----------



## trying hard

42.6 nmol/L :wohoo:


----------



## kel21

trying hard said:


> 42.6 nmol/L :wohoo:

Woohoo! Nice:happydance:


----------



## CAValleygirl

Nice!!


----------



## trying hard

feeling pretty stoked with that :D 
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 
thanks for your support guys


----------



## mk8

Woohoo trying! What level was your prog pre clomid?


----------



## trying hard

high 20s

I am unexplained so I was Oing before but not all that well


----------



## mk8

Ahhh I was high 20s pre clomid too- just one test that came back at 26nmol/l but I ovulated later that cycle and it could have been 5dpo.


----------



## heavenly

ttcreed said:


> So I got my HCG levels back today. They went from 7884 on thursday to over 21000 yesterday. They say this is a good sign? I dont know much about this lol i do know I have a kidney stone, and i am not having a good time at all.

Good news re the HCG, sorry about the kidney stone. :hugs:



trying hard said:


> Well I got my progesterone levels back and they are my strongest yet :wohoo:
> Hopefully it actually means something this month.

Brilliant news! :thumbup:


AFM, still no AF! 15DPO, CD28, no AF pains either!

Does Clomid lengthen a cycle? I am confused!!!


Love to all!! xxx


----------



## Helena_

Ok, heres an update. My blood test came back negative. I spoke to my doctor who said that with the pcos it is very likelythatit's just messing up my results (sometimes with pcos hcg is hard to detect) and that she wants to test me again in a week and a half and also give me an ultra sound, to make sure. I'm happy with this plan,.asI would rather wait before I take anything to be on the safe side. So baby is stilla maybe


----------



## heavenly

Helena_Lynn said:


> Ok, heres an update. My blood test came back negative. I spoke to my doctor who said that with the pcos it is very likelythatit's just messing up my results (sometimes with pcos hcg is hard to detect) and that she wants to test me again in a week and a half and also give me an ultra sound, to make sure. I'm happy with this plan,.asI would rather wait before I take anything to be on the safe side. So baby is stilla maybe

Keeping everything crossed for you! xx


----------



## kel21

Helena_Lynn said:


> Ok, heres an update. My blood test came back negative. I spoke to my doctor who said that with the pcos it is very likelythatit's just messing up my results (sometimes with pcos hcg is hard to detect) and that she wants to test me again in a week and a half and also give me an ultra sound, to make sure. I'm happy with this plan,.asI would rather wait before I take anything to be on the safe side. So baby is stilla maybe

fingers x for you!


----------



## zimmy

Heavenly - Clomid can absolutely lengthen your cycles. Mine went from 28 days to 33 days....


----------



## heavenly

zimmy said:


> Heavenly - Clomid can absolutely lengthen your cycles. Mine went from 28 days to 33 days....

Thank you. x


----------



## CAValleygirl

Helena_Lynn said:


> Ok, heres an update. My blood test came back negative. I spoke to my doctor who said that with the pcos it is very likelythatit's just messing up my results (sometimes with pcos hcg is hard to detect) and that she wants to test me again in a week and a half and also give me an ultra sound, to make sure. I'm happy with this plan,.asI would rather wait before I take anything to be on the safe side. So baby is stilla maybe

Fingers crossed... How long is your cycle now?


----------



## CAValleygirl

Heavenly... I'm on cd32 and still no AF or bfp... It can def lengthen cycles.


----------



## owl35

Hi ladies,
I'm on cd 19. I started with the OPKs around cd13 and never got my smiley face :( I'm pretty bummed but still hoping that somehow I did ovulate. I have a Dr. appointment tomorrow to find out if/what happened. I hate the 2ww...


----------



## CAValleygirl

Owl35- do you ever get ovulation pains? I was getting smily faces a couple times, on cd 12 and cd 16... I stopped using opk's thinking I had already ovulated. However, in cd22, I had a bit of spotting and cramping that lasted a couple days. Considering I'm on cd 32 and still no AF, I really think the actual ovulation day was CD22.


----------



## owl35

CAValleygirl said:


> Owl35- do you ever get ovulation pains? I was getting smily faces a couple times, on cd 12 and cd 16... I stopped using opk's thinking I had already ovulated. However, in cd22, I had a bit of spotting and cramping that lasted a couple days. Considering I'm on cd 32 and still no AF, I really think the actual ovulation day was CD22.

Hm, I never thought I would ovulate that late because in my two previous clomid cycles I ovulated on cd15 (I think) and always got my smiley face the day before... I did have some cramping on cd17 this cycle - so maybe that was it? I guess I will find out tomorrow.
@CAValleygirl, did you get the smiley faces more than one time in a cycle? What time of day do you test with the OPKs? Are you using ClearBlueEasy?


----------



## CAValleygirl

owl35 said:


> CAValleygirl said:
> 
> 
> Owl35- do you ever get ovulation pains? I was getting smily faces a couple times, on cd 12 and cd 16... I stopped using opk's thinking I had already ovulated. However, in cd22, I had a bit of spotting and cramping that lasted a couple days. Considering I'm on cd 32 and still no AF, I really think the actual ovulation day was CD22.
> 
> Hm, I never thought I would ovulate that late because in my two previous clomid cycles I ovulated on cd15 (I think) and always got my smiley face the day before... I did have some cramping on cd17 this cycle - so maybe that was it? I guess I will find out tomorrow.
> @CAValleygirl, did you get the smiley faces more than one time in a cycle? What time of day do you test with the OPKs? Are you using ClearBlueEasy?Click to expand...

Yes! I got them three times total on a clearblue easy. It was beyond frustrating. The only possibility is that because I have PCOS, my LH levels are already a bit higher? Although I don't get them all the time, in fact those were the only times I had ever seen it with a smiley face.

My guess is my body tried to ovulate a few times and never actually did, until I just stopped thinking about it cause I had assumed I had... And then BOOM ! Ovulation...


----------



## owl35

CAValleygirl said:


> Yes! I got them three times total on a clearblue easy. It was beyond frustrating. The only possibility is that because I have PCOS, my LH levels are already a bit higher? Although I don't get them all the time, in fact those were the only times I had ever seen it with a smiley face.
> 
> My guess is my body tried to ovulate a few times and never actually did, until I just stopped thinking about it cause I had assumed I had... And then BOOM ! Ovulation...

Our bodies really do whatever they want, don't they :laugh2:So if you are on cd32 and still no AF, are you going to test soon?


----------



## CAValleygirl

Did this morning and bfn...technically I'm only 10dpo, but I just know I'm not pregnant. I feel too normal. Ha!


----------



## trying hard

Helena :hugs: I'm sure everything will be fine hunny, Your still getting :bfp:s?



Hevenly My cycle lengthened out a bit on clomid too, which for me was a great thing as before 25day cycles weren't uncommon. They are now a normal 28days.



CAVallyGirl Good luck hun :dust: your not out till the :witch: shows her ugly face :)



Owl35 luck hun, hopefully you just missed it. :dust:


----------



## Helena_

I stopped testing, all of them are very very faint and I'm starting to think they aren't actual lines. The doctor seemed hopeful and just having a plan makes me feel less uneasy. If Gummy isn't in there, then fine, but at least I'm not going to chance it take provera right away. Can't bring myself to take my ticker off just yet, though.


----------



## trying hard

they may have been light but there was still a line there and you don't get a line for no reason no matter how much you want it.

:hugs:


----------



## Helena_

thanks! The doctor really put me and ease when she laughed when I told her how late I was. I would hate the idea of missing a month of ttc, but ultimately it's the best idea. I don't have many symptoms (little things, but I want the morning sickness to put me at ease).


----------



## CheerCoach

:hi: everyone...I've been stalking this thread for a few weeks now and guess I should finally introduce myself :)

I'm Christey...currently TTC my 4th and final baby. I have 2 older daughters (18 & 16) and a 9 month old daughter. My husband and I have been together almost 21 years and were content w/our 2 daughters when I suddenly fell pregnant in 09...that pregnancy was diagnosed ectopic for which I was treated with methotrexate. We TTC for 16 months after that before getting our :bfp:. Our lil one was born 2 months premature but is healthy happy and doing perfect! My OB gave us the go ahead to TTC again when Mackenzie was 2 months. 

This is our 7th cycle of TTC and 1st on clomid. I started clomid cd3 and am currently on cd 26 but feel like AF is on her way :( I wasn't monitored so unsure if I ovulated. We're doing 3 cycles on 50mg unmonitored before doing further testing. I feel that if I start AF I will ask my ob to start monitoring w/blood draws and ultrasounds as the wait is driving me crazy. 

I've loved reading the success stories and often cry for you ladies when the witch shows up. :( So, here to tons of :bfp:'s all around!


----------



## Lisa92881

Welcome cheercoach!! Good luck on your journey TTC #4. Your daughter is ADORABLE!!


----------



## kel21

Welcome Cheercoach! :wave: fxd that your stay here is short! You're not out till the big bad :witch: comes to visit!


----------



## Rachel77

Hi lovely ladies!

I'm new to this forum and am loving the support you girls are offering. 

DH and I are currently TTC #2. I have a beautiful baby girl (14 months almost) who was conceived with clomid (4th cycle, 50mg) back in March 2010. 

I finished my first round of Clomid (50mg) a few days ago and the scan today showed that a cyst has developed instead of a follicle! 

I'm just wondering if anyone else has had this experience?? I had no problems with clomid when I took it a couple of years ago. 

Rachel x


----------



## heavenly

Helena_Lynn said:


> thanks! The doctor really put me and ease when she laughed when I told her how late I was. I would hate the idea of missing a month of ttc, but ultimately it's the best idea. I don't have many symptoms (little things, but I want the morning sickness to put me at ease).

I am WILLING you to start throwing up!! :happydance::winkwink:

You'll be fine hun. :hugs:



CheerCoach said:


> :hi: everyone...I've been stalking this thread for a few weeks now and guess I should finally introduce myself :)
> 
> I'm Christey...currently TTC my 4th and final baby. I have 2 older daughters (18 & 16) and a 9 month old daughter. My husband and I have been together almost 21 years and were content w/our 2 daughters when I suddenly fell pregnant in 09...that pregnancy was diagnosed ectopic for which I was treated with methotrexate. We TTC for 16 months after that before getting our :bfp:. Our lil one was born 2 months premature but is healthy happy and doing perfect! My OB gave us the go ahead to TTC again when Mackenzie was 2 months.
> 
> This is our 7th cycle of TTC and 1st on clomid. I started clomid cd3 and am currently on cd 26 but feel like AF is on her way :( I wasn't monitored so unsure if I ovulated. We're doing 3 cycles on 50mg unmonitored before doing further testing. I feel that if I start AF I will ask my ob to start monitoring w/blood draws and ultrasounds as the wait is driving me crazy.
> 
> I've loved reading the success stories and often cry for you ladies when the witch shows up. :( So, here to tons of :bfp:'s all around!

Welcome Christey. You're in good company. :hugs:


AFM....AF finally turned up this morning, I am fine about it, I had zero pregnancy symptoms and am relieved that the Clomid didn't lengthen my cycle to an elephant's....29 days is ok...and next cycle, I won't test til CD30, will save me a fortune on tests and keep my blood pressure down!!

Will take my first Clomid pill tomorrow, here we go again, at least I didn't get any side effects last time, so FXd I still don't!!

Love to you all and :dust: to those of you still to test!! xxx


----------



## mk8

Hey heavenly, sorry af showed but on to cycle 2!!! 

I'm on cd22 and boobs have started to hurt. Very slight creamy/sticky cm too. These are usually my signs that af will come but then again I've had no sore boobs pre af yet bfn! 

Other than that I was super tired because of the cold snap here in the uk and very little sleep. But after 7hrs of slumber last night I'm feeling great! Trying to stay relaxed and positive but it's tough. 

Lisa- how are you doing?


----------



## mama d

Hi ladies! This is my first month on 50mg Clomid. I took by CD9 pill yesterday so I'm done with the pils now for the month. This morning my CBFM showed a rise to "medium" fertility which is about 5 days earlier than normal. Does anyone know if Clomid impacts CBFM results? I'm considering just buying OPKs while taking Clomid and skipping the CBFM but was curious if anyone knew anything on this! Thanks!!!


----------



## heavenly

mama d said:


> Hi ladies! This is my first month on 50mg Clomid. I took by CD9 pill yesterday so I'm done with the pils now for the month. This morning my CBFM showed a rise to "medium" fertility which is about 5 days earlier than normal. Does anyone know if Clomid impacts CBFM results? I'm considering just buying OPKs while taking Clomid and skipping the CBFM but was curious if anyone knew anything on this! Thanks!!!

Hi there, I have just finished my first cycle on Clomid and I use a CBFM. I peaked on CD13/14, which is fairly normal for me but Clomid did lengthen my cycle to 29 days, so I have heard it can have a little play around with you!


----------



## abrock

Hi Ladies,

I am new to this site and forum. My husband and I have been ttc 21 months. I have never been pregnant or even thought I was pregnant. I am on my 4th round of clomid 150mg(3-7)...I am 4dpo. I have 2 mature follies, but this isn't the first time that has happened. I also take metformin to help with my pcos symptoms. I have enjoyed reading your thread and felt like this was a good enough time as any to join a support system. I am really hoping that this is my month since my doctor dumped me and I will be referred to RM, which of course my insurance doesn't cover.

I am sending baby dust to all of you!


----------



## fayewest

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well and dont mind me joining ... I have just started my 3rd cycle of Clomid, I got pregnant on my 2nd, but lost the baby at 8 weeks ;0( . I am desperate for a baby, arent we all ... My god I hope it happens soon, I am loosing the plot here.

Are people finding that they ovulate later on clomid? x


----------



## kel21

Wow! Lots of new people! Welcome Rachel77, Mama d, abrock and fayewest!

Heavenly, sorry about the big bad :witch: Fxd for next month!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Re: opk's on clomid:

I took clomid 50mg on days 3-7. I got a positive opk on cd12 AND cd16. However, I had some spotting and cramps on cd22-24, so now I really think that's when I ovulated after all... Who knows with clomid? Maybe it was stress that kept pushing it off?

Either way I'm no on cd33' which I think is 11 dpo... I'll keep you posted!


----------



## CheerCoach

Thank you ladies for the kind welcomes :) Hi to all the other newbies to this thread! 

I had been so hopeful for this cycle but my BBT dropped substantially this morning. I am new to doing the BBT chart so I dunno for sure. But I went from 98.1 yesterday morning to 97.5 this morning...not sure what my coverline was as 1. my cycle seems screwy on clomid 2. I didn't start temping until cd 6 and 3. CD 6-12 were a bit wonky bbt-wise..in my opinion. I guess I will know for sure in a few days. 

I'd test but I just can't obsessively start at a single pink line again today :( I could obsessively stare at 2 pink lines though.

Where are each of you in your cycle? Lots of BabyDust all around!


----------



## owl35

So many new people :hugs: Welcome cheercoach, Rachel77, Mama d, abrock and fayewest. 

I just had my Dr. appointment and doc thinks I ovulated based on the ultrasound. I guess the OPK didn't work this month then. I'm waiting for the nurse to call me back with my progesterone level to see if that supports ovulation. And then wait and see :coffee: 
The doc also said that next cycle I have to decide if I want to do clomid for one more round (which would be the last because he doesn't recommend more than 4) or if I want to move on to injectables. I so hope that it doesn't have to come to that :nope: but I'm also slowly preparing myself for the idea. It's my cd21 so I have at least 5 more days to decide.


----------



## kel21

CheerCoach said:


> Thank you ladies for the kind welcomes :) Hi to all the other newbies to this thread!
> 
> I had been so hopeful for this cycle but my BBT dropped substantially this morning. I am new to doing the BBT chart so I dunno for sure. But I went from 98.1 yesterday morning to 97.5 this morning...not sure what my coverline was as 1. my cycle seems screwy on clomid 2. I didn't start temping until cd 6 and 3. CD 6-12 were a bit wonky bbt-wise..in my opinion. I guess I will know for sure in a few days.
> 
> I'd test but I just can't obsessively start at a single pink line again today :( I could obsessively stare at 2 pink lines though.
> 
> Where are each of you in your cycle? Lots of BabyDust all around!

fxd the :witch: stays away! I am cd 11, still waiting to ov. I am finding the wait before ov almost as hard as the tww will be! :wacko:


----------



## kel21

owl35 said:


> So many new people :hugs: Welcome cheercoach, Rachel77, Mama d, abrock and fayewest.
> 
> I just had my Dr. appointment and doc thinks I ovulated based on the ultrasound. I guess the OPK didn't work this month then. I'm waiting for the nurse to call me back with my progesterone level to see if that supports ovulation. And then wait and see :coffee:
> The doc also said that next cycle I have to decide if I want to do clomid for one more round (which would be the last because he doesn't recommend more than 4) or if I want to move on to injectables. I so hope that it doesn't have to come to that :nope: but I'm also slowly preparing myself for the idea. It's my cd21 so I have at least 5 more days to decide.

fxd that this will be your cycle! \\:D/


----------



## owl35

kel21 said:


> fxd the :witch: stays away! I am cd 11, still waiting to ov. I am finding the wait before ov almost as hard as the tww will be! :wacko:

:thumbup: I totally agree. First half of the cycle I'm obsessed with getting a smiley face from the OPK and second half I'm obsessed with hoping for a bfp. That's why they call it cycle I guess, the waiting and hoping never ends... ;-)


----------



## kel21

Maybe if I had a job outside of the house it wouldn't obsess so much! All I do is sit on computer looking at this stuff! And now trying to quit smoking. Clomid made me hungry all the time and now no cigs, all I do is sit and eat. Gotta stop! Help! ](*,) Ok, I'm better. Sorry about that! :blush: Little rant. Have started exercising though. Just need a BFP, then all will be well!:winkwink:


----------



## zimmy

Omg, I know how you feel. In fact, I just came back from the kitchen. I have gained 5pounds on Clomid! Aaaaghhhh - BFP soon please! lol


----------



## kel21

lol :haha:


----------



## trying hard

first of all welcome to the group Rachel, fayewast, abrok, mumad and cheercoach, may your stay here be a short one. :D

Heavenly

Sorry hun :hugs: Hope you are ok. At least you know the clomid did its job so chances are you will conceive soon.


MK8 wishing you lots of :dust: I seem to get pregnancy symptoms every month on clomid. It is happening again and I'm trying to ignore them best I can. I'm not going to test this month. If it happens I will know soon enough. And if not then I will know even sooner. I am currently 9DPO so will wait until at least 14DPO this time round. GL hun hoping this is your month.

Good luck CAVally. not too much longer to wait now :dust:

Kal it seems us LTTTCers are always waiting for something lol. Time to start getting busy with it teehehe :sex: :sex:

Zimmy and Kal.... ME TOO even if I don't get pregnant I'm going to end up with a belly. Oops.


----------



## BabyBoyle

Hey girls...

i HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATE my OH at the mo, starting to pick at me for things i have no control over and its really grindin on me, i feel more emotional and when we're happy we are happy when we argue its awful and i wana leave.. 

Then when we are happy i think hes the best thing since sliced bread. And obviously want a bubba too.. 

This is so hard :( :( 

Due to OV around about now, dtd on tuesday night i had to work til saturday morning from then, so think i'll miss it anyway.


Sorry to rant feeling pissed off and noone to talk to.


----------



## trying hard

So sorry baby boyle.
Maybe you need to be the bigger person this time so you can do the deed then get angry at him in a couple days.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## PrincessTaz

BabyBoyle said:


> Hey girls...
> 
> i HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATE my OH at the mo, starting to pick at me for things i have no control over and its really grindin on me, i feel more emotional and when we're happy we are happy when we argue its awful and i wana leave..
> 
> Then when we are happy i think hes the best thing since sliced bread. And obviously want a bubba too..
> 
> This is so hard :( :(
> 
> Due to OV around about now, dtd on tuesday night i had to work til saturday morning from then, so think i'll miss it anyway.
> 
> 
> Sorry to rant feeling pissed off and noone to talk to.

I agree with trying hard. When I was in my fertile window OH could do no wrong and he got all his own way. As soon as it was over though the bitch was back, his words not mine lol.


----------



## trying hard

lol you gotta do what you gotta do. Nature only gives us a small window. Can't waste it by being pissey.

Good luck hun


----------



## trying hard

BTW love your spoiler princess Taz!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Thank you trying hard :)


----------



## CheerCoach

kel21 said:


> fxd the :witch: stays away! I am cd 11, still waiting to ov. I am finding the wait before ov almost as hard as the tww will be! :wacko:

Thank you :) Oh I agree...these past few months all phases of my cycle have been difficult :( though I guess that it'll make a :bfp: that much more special.



BabyBoyle said:


> Hey girls...
> 
> i HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATE my OH at the mo, starting to pick at me for things i have no control over and its really grindin on me, i feel more emotional and when we're happy we are happy when we argue its awful and i wana leave..
> 
> Then when we are happy i think hes the best thing since sliced bread. And obviously want a bubba too..
> 
> This is so hard :( :(
> 
> Due to OV around about now, dtd on tuesday night i had to work til saturday morning from then, so think i'll miss it anyway.
> 
> 
> Sorry to rant feeling pissed off and noone to talk to.

:hugs: want me to step on his foot? Hope things resolve soon

hmm I thought I hit multi-quote more than 2 times..I'll have to go back and try again later....

:dust: all around


----------



## mama d

Just following up about the CBFM question from earlier. I did some research and yes, Clomid can mess up the monitor. Because the monitor also checks estrogen levels the monitor may give a high reading earlier than usual. So FYI!


----------



## EllieGoulet

Hello ladies - i'm a brand new member of the Clomid Club, having been diagnosed with PCOS on Monday. I'm freaking out a bit, I never imagined that this is where we would find ourselves but hey, what can you do?

Quick question: what are the effects on your cycle when you finish the prescribed rounds of Clomid? Has anyone found their cycle to regulate on their own, or do they go back to 'normal'? I wasn't provided with a whole lot of information, which kind of feels like back in the day when I was prescribed the Pill...pushed a prescription and pushed out of the doc's office :wacko:


----------



## heavenly

Hey guys, well AF is back in full force!

A question, I am having a weird AF.

Yesterday, really bad pains, was throwing up, had to go to bed and the colour (tmi) is very very dark, almost brown, and very gloopy. Not used to this at all!

Is this normal on Clomid? I am having a lot of pain. Oh the things we do to our body to try and conceive! :wacko:


----------



## mk8

Hi heavenly, af after my first try of clom was weird too. I had browny cm spotting two days before af but that happened for a day before I went on clomid anyway. The flow was less thick and no clotting


----------



## heavenly

mk8 said:


> Hi heavenly, af after my first try of clom was weird too. I had browny cm spotting two days before af but that happened for a day before I went on clomid anyway. The flow was less thick and no clotting

Thanks hun. I don't feel well at all, I normally get cramps for a couple of days but since yesterday, when AF arrived, I feel dizzy and very tired, as well as having an extremely heavy flow.


----------



## mk8

Heavenly- I get cramps on clomid pre af but didn't before. On the second cycle, I spotted the day before af only. Hopefully I won't see af this month!!!!!!


----------



## abrock

For all three previous cycles on clomid I started spotting 3 days prior to af.:growlmad: It is very frustrating. I have early pregnancy symptoms always too. The first month I thought I was having implanation bleeding since I started spotting cd25, but per ususual the :witch: showed up. urg! I hope you all are spared from at least some of the nasty side effects clomid has to offer. 
Has anyone tried Femara?


----------



## kel21

Ok, I have a question, but it will be tmi. :blush: So sorry in advance! :haha: Last night DH and I were :sex: and it hurt! It felt like he was sliding under something and then that he was hitting something. It was weired! I've never felt that before! Still havn't ov'd yet, just thought I'd get some :spermy: up there just in case! :winkwink:


----------



## mk8

Kel, perhaps your cervix was low because you're not in your fertile period yet?


----------



## kel21

That would suck! cd 12 already! I wish i would just ov already! lol Thanks though, hadn't thought of that!


----------



## mk8

Kel, what days did u take clomid?


----------



## CAValleygirl

Does anyone know what the preference of taking clomid days 3-7 vs. 5-9 vs. 2-6 are?? I took it cd3-7 last cycle, and I hardly ovulated. My dr. Wants me to take 100mg and start it on day 2 next cycle. 

Thoughts?


----------



## kel21

mk8 said:


> Kel, what days did u take clomid?

cd 3-7


----------



## kel21

CAValleygirl said:


> Does anyone know what the preference of taking clomid days 3-7 vs. 5-9 vs. 2-6 are?? I took it cd3-7 last cycle, and I hardly ovulated. My dr. Wants me to take 100mg and start it on day 2 next cycle.
> 
> Thoughts?

This is what I have heard other people say...3-7 may give more follies and ups your chances. 5-9 is supposed to give one, but that it would be a more mature egg. Haven't heard anything about 2-6. Sorry. Just what I have read other people supposing! :shrug:


----------



## owl35

CAValleygirl said:


> Does anyone know what the preference of taking clomid days 3-7 vs. 5-9 vs. 2-6 are?? I took it cd3-7 last cycle, and I hardly ovulated. My dr. Wants me to take 100mg and start it on day 2 next cycle.
> 
> Thoughts?

My RE told me that it doesn't matter when you take it - just start between cd 2-5. I've read online somewhere though that if you take it earlier, you might produce more follies and if you start later you might not produce so many follies, but they might grow bigger/better. Not sure if this is really true though.


----------



## mrsjennyg

heavenly said:


> Hey guys, well AF is back in full force!
> 
> A question, I am having a weird AF.
> 
> Yesterday, really bad pains, was throwing up, had to go to bed and the colour (tmi) is very very dark, almost brown, and very gloopy. Not used to this at all!
> 
> Is this normal on Clomid? I am having a lot of pain. Oh the things we do to our body to try and conceive! :wacko:

hi heavenly :)
I had a weird AF last cycle too (first on clomid). very heavy cramps and the same weird color. it was heavy for like 24hrs and then for almost 5 days I didn't even have to wear a pad, it was just there when I wiped. so strange! sorry you threw up- hope you feel better!!


----------



## heavenly

CAValleygirl said:


> Does anyone know what the preference of taking clomid days 3-7 vs. 5-9 vs. 2-6 are?? I took it cd3-7 last cycle, and I hardly ovulated. My dr. Wants me to take 100mg and start it on day 2 next cycle.
> 
> Thoughts?

My FS has told me to take clomid CD2-6, my first cycle there was an 18mm follicle and a couple of other smaller ones, he was very pleased.

I will be starting cycle 2 tonight!



mrsjennyg said:


> hi heavenly :)
> I had a weird AF last cycle too (first on clomid). very heavy cramps and the same weird color. it was heavy for like 24hrs and then for almost 5 days I didn't even have to wear a pad, it was just there when I wiped. so strange! sorry you threw up- hope you feel better!!

Thank you hun, it scared me a bit, all this bleeding and the dizziness, I am hoping it will subside soon.


----------



## Maurie

Hi ladies,
I will be returning in 2-3 months. We just lost our angel Wednesday night.:cry:

Hope to see lots of :bfp: in the meantime!


----------



## zimmy

So sorry Maurie! :(


----------



## kel21

Maurie said:


> Hi ladies,
> I will be returning in 2-3 months. We just lost our angel Wednesday night.:cry:
> 
> Hope to see lots of :bfp: in the meantime!

So so sorry to hear that!


----------



## kel21

Finally got my pos opk!:wohoo: Now time to bring on the :sex: :happydance:


----------



## mrsjennyg

maurie i'm so sorry to hear about your loss :(


----------



## heavenly

Maurie said:


> Hi ladies,
> I will be returning in 2-3 months. We just lost our angel Wednesday night.:cry:
> 
> Hope to see lots of :bfp: in the meantime!

So sorry hun, sending you lots of love. :hugs:


----------



## owl35

Maurie said:


> Hi ladies,
> I will be returning in 2-3 months. We just lost our angel Wednesday night.:cry:
> 
> Hope to see lots of :bfp: in the meantime!

Maurie, I'm so sorry about your loss.:hug:


----------



## trying hard

so sorry to hear about your loss maurie :hugs:


----------



## abrock

I am so sorry to hear about your loss maurie...my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## misscoach

Maurie I am so sorry about your lost hun. God bless


----------



## Helena_

so sorry for your loss :(


----------



## Helena_

well, next friday I will find out if Gummy is actually in there, or if I just had an ultra wonky cycle


----------



## Maurie

Thank you all :hugs:


----------



## kel21

Helena_Lynn said:


> well, next friday I will find out if Gummy is actually in there, or if I just had an ultra wonky cycle

Fxd!:)


----------



## mrsjennyg

Helena_Lynn said:


> well, next friday I will find out if Gummy is actually in there, or if I just had an ultra wonky cycle

good luck! FX'd!


----------



## Melloout

I'm on my second round (100 mg) - cd 14 and still no LH surge. Is O out of the question this late?


----------



## zimmy

Meloout - you can O later than CD14 absolutely!

I'm about to start my 4th round of Bd-ing, taking a different approach this time around. No OPKs, no temping, no charting at all. We will attempt to BD every other day 3x, then 2 days off, then repeat. Will do this until AF shows or I get a BFP. This is my first round at 100mg, no severe side effects so far!


----------



## Lisa92881

zimmy said:


> Meloout - you can O later than CD14 absolutely!
> 
> I'm about to start my 4th round of Bd-ing, taking a different approach this time around. No OPKs, no temping, no charting at all. We will attempt to BD every other day 3x, then 2 days off, then repeat. Will do this until AF shows or I get a BFP. This is my first round at 100mg, no severe side effects so far!

It makes you feel a little more in control when you take a different approach each time, doesn't it? I'm glad you didn't have too many side effects with 100 mg. Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## wantababy1

Hey ladies haven't been on here for awhile but I finished my first round of clomid on the 31st. I was on cd 5-9 at 50 mg. I had horrible hot flashes and headaches but nothing to bad. Now I'm on cd 12. When should I expect to ovulate? We been bd-ing everyday even during the times I was taking my pills..lol. I sure hope it happens this time around but if not I will be taking round two at the end of this month... Wish me lots of luck ladies and I am doing the same for all of you


----------



## wantababy1

Maurie said:


> Hi ladies,
> I will be returning in 2-3 months. We just lost our angel Wednesday night.:cry:
> 
> Hope to see lots of :bfp: in the meantime!

Sooty for your lost Maurie... Don't give up Hun...


----------



## kel21

wantababy1 said:


> Hey ladies haven't been on here for awhile but I finished my first round of clomid on the 31st. I was on cd 5-9 at 50 mg. I had horrible hot flashes and headaches but nothing to bad. Now I'm on cd 12. When should I expect to ovulate? We been bd-ing everyday even during the times I was taking my pills..lol. I sure hope it happens this time around but if not I will be taking round two at the end of this month... Wish me lots of luck ladies and I am doing the same for all of you

Glad they were'nt too bad! I got my pos opk yesterday on cd 12, did it again this am and still pos! Are you doing opk's or charting? Do you know when you normally ov? Good luck! :flower:


----------



## heavenly

Melloout said:


> I'm on my second round (100 mg) - cd 14 and still no LH surge. Is O out of the question this late?

Not at all!!



zimmy said:


> I'm about to start my 4th round of Bd-ing, taking a different approach this time around. No OPKs, no temping, no charting at all. We will attempt to BD every other day 3x, then 2 days off, then repeat. Will do this until AF shows or I get a BFP. This is my first round at 100mg, no severe side effects so far!

I have just started my second round of 50mg Clomid, I don't temp or chart but I use a ClearBlue Fertility Monitor. Am going to give Conceive Plus a try this cycle!!




wantababy1 said:


> Hey ladies haven't been on here for awhile but I finished my first round of clomid on the 31st. I was on cd 5-9 at 50 mg. I had horrible hot flashes and headaches but nothing to bad. Now I'm on cd 12. When should I expect to ovulate? We been bd-ing everyday even during the times I was taking my pills..lol. I sure hope it happens this time around but if not I will be taking round two at the end of this month... Wish me lots of luck ladies and I am doing the same for all of you

Depends how long your cycle is. I OVd on CD13 and my cycle length was 29 days.


----------



## wantababy1

kel21 said:


> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies haven't been on here for awhile but I finished my first round of clomid on the 31st. I was on cd 5-9 at 50 mg. I had horrible hot flashes and headaches but nothing to bad. Now I'm on cd 12. When should I expect to ovulate? We been bd-ing everyday even during the times I was taking my pills..lol. I sure hope it happens this time around but if not I will be taking round two at the end of this month... Wish me lots of luck ladies and I am doing the same for all of you
> 
> Glad they were'nt too bad! I got my pos opk yesterday on cd 12, did it again this am and still pos! Are you doing opk's or charting? Do you know when you normally ov? Good luck! :flower:Click to expand...

I wasn't ovulating at all before the clomid and that's why it was given to me. I am on CD 13 today and I have been using opk's but I'm not ovulating yet... I'm wondering if I even will this month :-( I'm just so anxious for something positive to happen.


----------



## wantababy1

wantababy1 said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies haven't been on here for awhile but I finished my first round of clomid on the 31st. I was on cd 5-9 at 50 mg. I had horrible hot flashes and headaches but nothing to bad. Now I'm on cd 12. When should I expect to ovulate? We been bd-ing everyday even during the times I was taking my pills..lol. I sure hope it happens this time around but if not I will be taking round two at the end of this month... Wish me lots of luck ladies and I am doing the same for all of you
> 
> Glad they were'nt too bad! I got my pos opk yesterday on cd 12, did it again this am and still pos! Are you doing opk's or charting? Do you know when you normally ov? Good luck! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't ovulating at all before the clomid and that's why it was given to me. I am on CD 13 today and I have been using opk's but I'm not ovulating yet... I'm wondering if I even will this month :-( I'm just so anxious for something positive to happen.Click to expand...

Oh and Congrats on your pos opk hopefully next is your pos pregnancy test! Good luck


----------



## kel21

wantababy1 said:


> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies haven't been on here for awhile but I finished my first round of clomid on the 31st. I was on cd 5-9 at 50 mg. I had horrible hot flashes and headaches but nothing to bad. Now I'm on cd 12. When should I expect to ovulate? We been bd-ing everyday even during the times I was taking my pills..lol. I sure hope it happens this time around but if not I will be taking round two at the end of this month... Wish me lots of luck ladies and I am doing the same for all of you
> 
> Glad they were'nt too bad! I got my pos opk yesterday on cd 12, did it again this am and still pos! Are you doing opk's or charting? Do you know when you normally ov? Good luck! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't ovulating at all before the clomid and that's why it was given to me. I am on CD 13 today and I have been using opk's but I'm not ovulating yet... I'm wondering if I even will this month :-( I'm just so anxious for something positive to happen.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and Congrats on your pos opk hopefully next is your pos pregnancy test! Good luckClick to expand...

Thanks, I hope so too! I read something online today from manufacturer of clomid that it can take up to cd 16 for ov when taken cd 3-7! I was nervous for my pos opk too. It will happen! fxd:flower:


----------



## wantababy1

heavenly said:


> Melloout said:
> 
> 
> I'm on my second round (100 mg) - cd 14 and still no LH surge. Is O out of the question this late?
> 
> Not at all!!
> 
> 
> 
> zimmy said:
> 
> 
> I'm about to start my 4th round of Bd-ing, taking a different approach this time around. No OPKs, no temping, no charting at all. We will attempt to BD every other day 3x, then 2 days off, then repeat. Will do this until AF shows or I get a BFP. This is my first round at 100mg, no severe side effects so far!Click to expand...
> 
> I have just started my second round of 50mg Clomid, I don't temp or chart but I use a ClearBlue Fertility Monitor. Am going to give Conceive Plus a try this cycle!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies haven't been on here for awhile but I finished my first round of clomid on the 31st. I was on cd 5-9 at 50 mg. I had horrible hot flashes and headaches but nothing to bad. Now I'm on cd 12. When should I expect to ovulate? We been bd-ing everyday even during the times I was taking my pills..lol. I sure hope it happens this time around but if not I will be taking round two at the end of this month... Wish me lots of luck ladies and I am doing the same for all of you Click to expand...
> 
> Depends how long your cycle is. I OVd on CD13 and my cycle length was 29 days.Click to expand...

My cycle is 26 days... So doesn't that mean I should be ovulating soon???


----------



## trying hard

Want a baby1


Your cycle will most likely be longer on clomid. Mine went from around 25days to around 28days.










Getting so close now!!! AF /:bfp: should be just around the corner!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Good luck Trying Hard, when are you going to test?

Sending you lots and lots of sticky :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## trying hard

Not for another 2 or 3 days at least.
I am usually a POAS addict but I have come to realise it was doing me more harm than good so I'm going to hold on to my hope as long as possible. I think finding AF is slightly better than waiting in vein for a second pink line. I have lots of symptoms but I always do on clomid so don't really know what to expect.

Thank you Taz


----------



## mk8

Hi ladies, cd25 and I think I o'd cd14. Bfn and boobs getting more sore, not to mention cramping. I think I'm out. :(


----------



## MrsPete

I just read in another thread that Clomid can cause ovarian cysts? Apparently pretty painful and if they don't rupture on their own they need to be surgically removed??? Yikes!

Does anyone know how common this is???


----------



## kel21

MrsPete said:


> I just read in another thread that Clomid can cause ovarian cysts? Apparently pretty painful and if they don't rupture on their own they need to be surgically removed??? Yikes!
> 
> Does anyone know how common this is???

My Dr will not give me more than one prescription at a time for clomid because of that. I have to go in during af and get an exam, he checks for cysts. If he doesn't feel any he gives me my next mnth script. If he does he sends me for an u/s. So far I have never had any major issues! So yes, it is a common side effect.


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hiya....I have a question about cysts being caused by clomid..... do you spot or bleed if you have them? I'm sure i O'd on cd 19 ( last clomid cycle it ws cd17...with a regular cycle of ovulation on cd14) and on cd 24, 5 dpo I started red spotting..lasted 3 days then turned brown last night and today...
I'm so confused..... I did test with Clear Blue but its a blue dye test and i hear they're shit tests..hahaha
I will be picking up more tests but will make sure they are different... 

I see sme of you are almost O'ing..and some almost testing!!!
Good luck to you all.......


----------



## heavenly

trying hard said:


> Not for another 2 or 3 days at least.
> I am usually a POAS addict but I have come to realise it was doing me more harm than good so I'm going to hold on to my hope as long as possible.


Good idea, imo. Keep us posted! xx



mk8 said:


> Hi ladies, cd25 and I think I o'd cd14. Bfn and boobs getting more sore, not to mention cramping. I think I'm out. :(

You're not out til AF shows out. :hugs:


AFM, well I've been a prize twunk. :blush: I realised this morning that the reason I had been sick and dizzy and falling asleep all the time was because I had been taking double the dose of my ADs for the past few days. :blush: My prescription tablets had changed last week, and I thought one tablet was 10mg but it was 20mg, I am on 20mg Citalopram but had been taking 40mg, no wonder! If you are on the wrong dose of AD, the side effects are pretty bad. I feel so much better now, knowing why I was feeling so awful. What an idiot I was, at least I know it wasn't the Clomid.


----------



## CAValleygirl

Hi ladies... Question:

I was sure AF was on her way, I had brown spotting yesterday and this morning I had red streaks on the tp when I wiped. I put a mpon in, went hiking, and when I got home the tampon had just a bit if brown ewcm on it- no red blood. Is this normal on clomid??


----------



## tupi

Hello,

could you tell me if I can mix clomid and red raspberry leaf pills?

thank you all


----------



## CHILLbilly

CAvalleygirl- I had spotting this cycle starting cd 24.. more then a week early for AF......I don't know if its a clmid sideeffect... need to google if is due to cyst..I have small ones my FS isn't concerned about, but want to see....will let you know if I find anything.

Tupi- is the raspberrry leaf to thicken your lining? i heard clomid thins out lining..... I dn't now if you can take with clomid or when to take.....Google is a wonderful thing..... hopefully as this is Clomid Club , someone can answer you... depends on time zone so if no answer tonight thats why. ( most are fro UK and its like 7 am over there..lol)


----------



## tupi

CHILLbilly said:


> CAvalleygirl- I had spotting this cycle starting cd 24.. more then a week early for AF......I don't know if its a clmid sideeffect... need to google if is due to cyst..I have small ones my FS isn't concerned about, but want to see....will let you know if I find anything.
> 
> Tupi- is the raspberrry leaf to thicken your lining? i heard clomid thins out lining..... I dn't now if you can take with clomid or when to take.....Google is a wonderful thing..... hopefully as this is Clomid Club , someone can answer you... depends on time zone so if no answer tonight thats why. ( most are fro UK and its like 7 am over there..lol)

Indeed CHILLbilly it's for my lining. 
Thank you


----------



## PrincessTaz

It's 4am here in the UK lol.

Tupi - I don't know much about raspberrry leaf, especially not with clomid but I had the same problem with my lining and a few women on here suggested taking vit b6 to help. I did and it worked for me, or at least I'm guessing it did because I got my bfp.


----------



## tupi

PrincessTaz said:


> It's 4am here in the UK lol.
> 
> Tupi - I don't know much about raspberrry leaf, especially not with clomid but I had the same problem with my lining and a few women on here suggested taking vit b6 to help. I did and it worked for me, or at least I'm guessing it did because I got my bfp.

congratulations :hugs:
I already take B6 but I need red raspberry to thick my lining. Maybe will be someone here with an advice regarding red raspberry. :winkwink:

Did you take only clomid+B6 for your BFP?

Thank you


----------



## PrincessTaz

Thank you :)

I took clomid, B6 and antihistamines (Benadryl), I've put the link to explain the antihistamines. I was taking B6 to thicken my lining too.

https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/835449-great-sperm-race-benedryl.html


----------



## Euronova

Thanks for posting that link! The month we got our BFP I had to take a benadryl the day I o'ed because I got stung by a hornet. I got very worried I was spoiling our month but then once I really that I get pregnant for the first time ever and after a year of TTC, it kept crossing my mind that it might have help the spermies survive!


----------



## trying hard

one last check before I go to bed... No blood yet!!! 

Keep everything crossed for me.


----------



## kel21

trying hard said:


> one last check before I go to bed... No blood yet!!!
> 
> Keep everything crossed for me.

Everything is crossed!!!


----------



## kel21

Ok, so how odd is this? I had slight pain in my ovaries way before I ov. I finally ov 2 days ago (pos opk) but never had any obvious ov pain! I usually feel it anyway, but not always. But I figured with all the pain ahead of time that I would feel some major pain! Just some very slight twinges on both sides and a lot of heaviness down there that day and nothing since! :shrug:


----------



## PrincessTaz

I have everthing crossed for you trying hard, good luck :dust: :dust:


----------



## tupi

PrincessTaz said:


> Thank you :)
> 
> I took clomid, B6 and antihistamines (Benadryl), I've put the link to explain the antihistamines. I was taking B6 to thicken my lining too.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/835449-great-sperm-race-benedryl.html

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## tupi

Euronova said:


> Thanks for posting that link! The month we got our BFP I had to take a benadryl the day I o'ed because I got stung by a hornet. I got very worried I was spoiling our month but then once I really that I get pregnant for the first time ever and after a year of TTC, it kept crossing my mind that it might have help the spermies survive!

seems like the benadryl really helps:winkwink:
thank you :hugs:


----------



## tupi

none can help me regarding red raspberry? Can I mix both?:wacko:


----------



## tupi

trying hard said:


> one last check before I go to bed... No blood yet!!!
> 
> Keep everything crossed for me.

wish you all the best :thumbup:


----------



## owl35

tupi said:


> none can help me regarding red raspberry? Can I mix both?:wacko:

tupi, i've read online that some people are drinking red raspberry leaf tea until ovulation while on clomid. I haven't heard anything about the pills though. I was drinking the RRL tea the first time I got pregnant but I'm not drinking it with clomid right now just because I'm not 100% sure if it's ok to mix the two. :shrug: Sorry, I know that's probably not any help either...


----------



## mrsjennyg

hi tupi- i am drinking the tea until ov. i haven't heard of any adverse effects of drinking the tea and taking clomid. i do not have any info on the pills. have you googled it?


----------



## tupi

owl35 said:


> tupi said:
> 
> 
> none can help me regarding red raspberry? Can I mix both?:wacko:
> 
> tupi, i've read online that some people are drinking red raspberry leaf tea until ovulation while on clomid. I haven't heard anything about the pills though. I was drinking the RRL tea the first time I got pregnant but I'm not drinking it with clomid right now just because I'm not 100% sure if it's ok to mix the two. :shrug: Sorry, I know that's probably not any help either...Click to expand...

thank you :hugs:


----------



## tupi

mrsjennyg said:


> hi tupi- i am drinking the tea until ov. i haven't heard of any adverse effects of drinking the tea and taking clomid. i do not have any info on the pills. have you googled it?

I couldn't find anything with pills and clomid:wacko:
Do you drink the tea right now with clomid? 
Thank you :hugs:


----------



## mrsjennyg

tupi said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> hi tupi- i am drinking the tea until ov. i haven't heard of any adverse effects of drinking the tea and taking clomid. i do not have any info on the pills. have you googled it?
> 
> I couldn't find anything with pills and clomid:wacko:
> Do you drink the tea right now with clomid?
> Thank you :hugs:Click to expand...

yes I am currently drinking the tea


----------



## trying hard

Well I have woken up to no blood just yet.

I'll take a day of anxiety and waiting over bitter disappointment any time.

Princess Taz. Thanks for the link. I read it last night and it sounds so interesting I may just have to give it a try next month if this one hasn't worked.

Tupi Sorry can't help with the red raspberry. Not something I have tried (yet lol) I think I would try just about anything at this stage. If I herd that an animal sacrifice to the Gods worked right now I would probably give it a go :rofl:

The things we do for a baby right ladies. :rofl:


----------



## kel21

Trying Hard, when are you planning on testing? Do you have any symptoms? I'm so anxious for you!!!!!


----------



## preggiehopes

Hi all we've been tryin for nearly 4 years now with out succes had all the test done on me and dh to find we have nothing wrong with us so got put no clomid and im due for af on the 15th of this month which if i get my af then i will be starting clomid cycle 5 dnt no if i can keep doin this anymore every month gettin our hopes up thinkin are we pregnant its just so upsetting and thinkin wats wrong with us why can't we get pregnant hope you ladies can give me some good advice thanks and baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## owl35

trying hard said:


> Well I have woken up to no blood just yet.
> 
> I'll take a day of anxiety and waiting over bitter disappointment any time.
> 
> Princess Taz. Thanks for the link. I read it last night and it sounds so interesting I may just have to give it a try next month if this one hasn't worked.
> 
> Tupi Sorry can't help with the red raspberry. Not something I have tried (yet lol) I think I would try just about anything at this stage. If I herd that an animal sacrifice to the Gods worked right now I would probably give it a go :rofl:
> 
> The things we do for a baby right ladies. :rofl:

Good luck trying hard! Kudos to you for not testing yet! I don't think I'd have the patience. I would love to test for a change :winkwink: but I usually don't make it past 9dpo until AF arrives... Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## trying hard

I have lots of symptoms but I always do on clomid so I try not to pay any attention to them. Pretty hard when your boobs are so sore you want to cry every time you take your bra off...

If AF is a no show today and tomorrow I will test the next day. I don't want to test only to get AF straight away afterwards as usually happens.


Hello preggyhopes. I'm sure we have all felt like that at some stage. You are amongst friends here. Unexplained is such a shitty diagnosis huh, That is the label we have been given too :(
Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## kel21

preggiehopes said:


> Hi all we've been tryin for nearly 4 years now with out succes had all the test done on me and dh to find we have nothing wrong with us so got put no clomid and im due for af on the 15th of this month which if i get my af then i will be starting clomid cycle 5 dnt no if i can keep doin this anymore every month gettin our hopes up thinkin are we pregnant its just so upsetting and thinkin wats wrong with us why can't we get pregnant hope you ladies can give me some good advice thanks and baby dust to you all xxx

Fxd for you! I know it is hard! This has been a great site, so glad I found it, hope it will help you too!


----------



## trying hard

Totally agree Kel.

OH thinks I'm addicted but it helps so much to have like minded people around who actually know how freaking hard infertility is. This sight has made me a better partner to him as I can get my crazies out before he comes home at night. We still talk a bit about it all but now I don't have to bug him with the silly things and also get out the worst of the tears when AF shows every month. That way he doesn't have to pick up all the pieces all the time.


----------



## holdinghope99

I am on Clomid cycle 2 and have had 50mg both times. I am hoping for this time of course but if this doesnt work then I will be bumping upto 100mg next month. Im just ready for this to happen already. I spent my life doing anything at all costs not to get pregnant and now that it is okay doesnt seem to want to happen!! Still holding hope...


----------



## heavenly

trying hard said:


> Well I have woken up to no blood just yet.
> 
> I'll take a day of anxiety and waiting over bitter disappointment any time.
> The things we do for a baby right ladies. :rofl:

Too right! :wacko: I have a Spell App on my Iphone, I love stuff like that! :blush: And have found a Conceiving one, blue, pink and white candle to be lit in the love making room...stuff to say whilst lighting them...then get down to it whilst the candles burn...OH will go along with anything to keep me quiet...what the hell...:rofl:

Keeping everything crossed for you hun! :hugs: Well apart from legs....:blush:



preggiehopes said:


> Hi all we've been tryin for nearly 4 years now with out succes had all the test done on me and dh to find we have nothing wrong with us so got put no clomid and im due for af on the 15th of this month which if i get my af then i will be starting clomid cycle 5 dnt no if i can keep doin this anymore every month gettin our hopes up thinkin are we pregnant its just so upsetting and thinkin wats wrong with us why can't we get pregnant hope you ladies can give me some good advice thanks and baby dust to you all xxx

Similar boat to me hun, 4 years TTC, just started 2nd round of Clomid. You are in good company on this site, loads of support. xx



holdinghope99 said:


> I am on Clomid cycle 2 and have had 50mg both times. I am hoping for this time of course but if this doesnt work then I will be bumping upto 100mg next month. Im just ready for this to happen already. I spent my life doing anything at all costs not to get pregnant and now that it is okay doesnt seem to want to happen!! Still holding hope...

Wishing you loads of luck hun. :hugs:


----------



## wantababy1

kel21 said:


> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies haven't been on here for awhile but I finished my first round of clomid on the 31st. I was on cd 5-9 at 50 mg. I had horrible hot flashes and headaches but nothing to bad. Now I'm on cd 12. When should I expect to ovulate? We been bd-ing everyday even during the times I was taking my pills..lol. I sure hope it happens this time around but if not I will be taking round two at the end of this month... Wish me lots of luck ladies and I am doing the same for all of you
> 
> Glad they were'nt too bad! I got my pos opk yesterday on cd 12, did it again this am and still pos! Are you doing opk's or charting? Do you know when you normally ov? Good luck! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't ovulating at all before the clomid and that's why it was given to me. I am on CD 13 today and I have been using opk's but I'm not ovulating yet... I'm wondering if I even will this month :-( I'm just so anxious for something positive to happen.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and Congrats on your pos opk hopefully next is your pos pregnancy test! Good luck Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I hope so too! I read something online today from manufacturer of clomid that it can take up to cd 16 for ov when taken cd 3-7! I was nervous for my pos opk too. It will happen! fxd:flower:Click to expand...

Ur welcome  so today is cd 14 and still no os opk :-( trying to stay pos and thats for the info about how long it could take to ovulate. After I read that it made me feel alot better! Well me and dh have been bd-ing since the day I took my last pill so I know we wont miss it whenever it does happen... fingers crossed for me and you


----------



## wantababy1

trying hard said:


> Want a baby1
> 
> 
> Your cycle will most likely be longer on clomid. Mine went from around 25days to around 28days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting so close now!!! AF /:bfp: should be just around the corner!

Thank you because I almost started to lose hope :-( Hopefully my pos opk will be happening soon!


----------



## heavenly

wantababy1 said:


> Thank you because I almost started to lose hope :-( Hopefully my pos opk will be happening soon!

My first cycle on Clomid lengthened my cycle from 25 days to 29.


----------



## wantababy1

heavenly said:


> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you because I almost started to lose hope :-( Hopefully my pos opk will be happening soon!
> 
> My first cycle on Clomid lengthened my cycle from 25 days to 29.Click to expand...

On what day did you o???


----------



## CHILLbilly

My first cycle went from 29 days to 32 I think..O went frm cd14 to cd17.....
this cycle...... is all messd up.


----------



## Lisa92881

Wantababy - I just got my positive opk yesterday on cd 24. Hang in there!! :hugs:


----------



## trying hard

yay for Oing Lisa!!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks! I was losing hope for this cycle, but it happened! Now just waiting for my temps to confirm O!! :)


----------



## trying hard

:wohoo: I'm Sure it will. So happy for ya :D


----------



## Lisa92881

trying hard said:


> :wohoo: I'm Sure it will. So happy for ya :D

Thanks. :)

Can't wait til you test!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Trying- yay you get to test soon!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lisa.. O on cd24.... Now its a 2ww..... Hope its a quick wait!


----------



## Lisa92881

It's going to drag even more than usual...I'm also counting the days until February vacation!!! (One of the many perks of working in a school! :winkwink:) So I'll either have a really great start to vacation or I'll drink the week away! :haha:


----------



## wantababy1

Ladies I checked again and I got my pos ovulation test about 3 hours ago!!!!!! yay me!!! Got the bd-ing out the way and will continue to bd until af or pos pregnancy test shows...


----------



## trying hard

Have fun wantababy ! ! ! !


----------



## cj72

Hi girls. Im on my 7th round of Clomid after a 2 mo break. This time I'm going with progesterone to keep the Clomid from thinning my lining. In Dec my fs did an ultrasound and it was paper thin.


----------



## trying hard

good luck cj72

How many rounds are they going to let you have?


----------



## CheerCoach

Helena_Lynn said:


> well, next friday I will find out if Gummy is actually in there, or if I just had an ultra wonky cycle

Good luck I hope you have a lil sticky bean!



mk8 said:


> Hi ladies, cd25 and I think I o'd cd14. Bfn and boobs getting more sore, not to mention cramping. I think I'm out. :(

I hope you are having early pregnancy symptoms...but I understand that feeling. I felt that way this month and I was right...but I felt that way with my LO the month we conceived her...so ya just never know. Hope the witch stays away!



trying hard said:


> one last check before I go to bed... No blood yet!!!
> 
> Keep everything crossed for me.

Fingers crossed for you! Hope tomorrow brings a :bfp: are you going to test tomorrow if no AF?

I haven't been on in a few days...we had a Superbowl Party last night and today I needed recovery :) AF showed up right on schedule *sigh* So today is cd3 and I'll start my 2nd round of clomid Wednesday. I'm not looking forward to it as I get stoopid emotional roller coaster action! Hubby is working out of town for the week so at least he won't have to deal with me...lol

My hubby made me laugh when I got my :bfn: on cd 27...I was all sad and looking at the test all directions and angles possible...he took it and put it over his shoulder and asked if I could see better in the window reflection...then he did a weird bend over thing and looked between his legs at it...asked if he should do a handstand for a better view. I was shocked and almost cried :( but he hugged me and said that the 2nd line would show up soon that we just need to wait a bit and be patient (easy for him to say)...but being the goofball he is he continued with his pregnancy test viewing shananigans which actually made me laugh and realize I've kinda been a bit obsessive w/testing. I actually tested 19 times this cycle. I had the IC's and used all of them :blush: oh well...I'll just order new ones for this cycle lol

Hope you ladies are blessed with beautiful :bfp:'s this cycle! :hugs: all around


----------



## mk8

Well spotting has commenced and it's getting stronger. No doubt af will arrive today. Boo! This brown spotting 2 days pre af worries me. I thought clomid should lengthen my lp? But it seems to be the same. I o earlier but spot earlier too. Hmmm 

Wishing you all heaps of luck!


----------



## CheerCoach

Boo, Sorry to hear. Hope this new cycle will bring you a Valentine's BFP :hugs:


----------



## trying hard

Thanks Cheer coach. No I'm not going to test tomorrow nor the day after... I just want to wait this one out. Testing makes me crazy so I've decided to just skip it this month that way I cant get another :bfn:


----------



## CAValleygirl

Cheercoach- your husband sounds hilarious!!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Officially started my 2nd cycle of clomid today... Excited/nervous!!!


----------



## heavenly

wantababy1 said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you because I almost started to lose hope :-( Hopefully my pos opk will be happening soon!
> 
> My first cycle on Clomid lengthened my cycle from 25 days to 29.Click to expand...
> 
> On what day did you o???Click to expand...


CD13. And well done for OVing! Just read your other post. :thumbup:



Lisa92881 said:


> Wantababy - I just got my positive opk yesterday on cd 24. Hang in there!! :hugs:

Better late than never! :happydance:



mk8 said:


> Hi ladies, cd25 and I think I o'd cd14. Bfn and boobs getting more sore, not to mention cramping. I think I'm out. :(


It's not over, til it's over. xx



AFM, got a High on my Monitor today, bit weird, it's only CD6 and I didn't think I would be OVing til CD13. I usually get a couple of Highs before a peak, perhaps I will be getting 6 Highs before my Peak! How confusing, does that mean we should get down to BDing now until end of next week?

How exhausting!! :wacko:


----------



## heavenly

CheerCoach said:


> My hubby made me laugh when I got my :bfn: on cd 27...I was all sad and looking at the test all directions and angles possible...he took it and put it over his shoulder and asked if I could see better in the window reflection...then he did a weird bend over thing and looked between his legs at it...asked if he should do a handstand for a better view. I was shocked and almost cried :( but he hugged me and said that the 2nd line would show up soon that we just need to wait a bit and be patient (easy for him to say)...but being the goofball he is he continued with his pregnancy test viewing shananigans which actually made me laugh and realize I've kinda been a bit obsessive w/testing. I actually tested 19 times this cycle. I had the IC's and used all of them :blush: oh well...I'll just order new ones for this cycle lol

19 times? :wacko: I think your hubbie has the right idea...keeping you sane. :winkwink:


----------



## trying hard

one last check b4 bed... Still no blood :wohoo:


----------



## heavenly

trying hard said:


> one last check b4 bed... Still no blood :wohoo:

Don't run around too much!!! :laugh2:


----------



## abrock

...8 dpo and waiting... I am feeling the usual af/possible pregnancy symptoms as usual which leads me to believe:witch: will be showing her ugly face...


----------



## kel21

trying hard said:


> one last check b4 bed... Still no blood :wohoo:

:wohoo: :thumbup:


----------



## mrsjennyg

(x-post from one tubers)
hi ladies - so I got my +opk last night but I didn't get a temp drop this morning. I'm wondering if I am ovulating from my non tube side and I wonder if it's possible to get a +opk on clomid and not ovulate? I'm going to continue to do the opk's until I get a significant temp drop or Fertility Friend confirms ov. I also have to start the progesterone at 3DPO so I don't know what to think... advice please!! I'm posting this here and on one tubers because I don't know if it's the clomid or the one tube!


----------



## danswifey31

Hi ladies, I thought I would stop in and give and update, My hubby made has made it safe home for Iraq and he is settleing in just fine:happydance:, he is just excited to start this next cycle!!!:blush: but still waiting on AF to show her face which should be any day now!!! well congrats to all BFP's!!!!! and welcome to all the new ladies!!! and baby dust to you all still trying!!! I will talk to you all in a couple of days when AF shows her face!!! I hope this is my month for a BFP!!!!!!!!![-o<


----------



## kel21

danswifey31 said:


> Hi ladies, I thought I would stop in and give and update, My hubby made has made it safe home for Iraq and he is settleing in just fine:happydance:, he is just excited to start this next cycle!!!:blush: but still waiting on AF to show her face which should be any day now!!! well congrats to all BFP's!!!!! and welcome to all the new ladies!!! and baby dust to you all still trying!!! I will talk to you all in a couple of days when AF shows her face!!! I hope this is my month for a BFP!!!!!!!!![-o<

Glad to hear hubby made it home safe! :happydance: Fxd for your BFP!!


----------



## owl35

abrock said:


> ...8 dpo and waiting... I am feeling the usual af/possible pregnancy symptoms as usual which leads me to believe:witch: will be showing her ugly face...

abrock, I'm 9dpo today and I feel exactly like you. I always started spotting/AF 9dpo on my previous two clomid cycles which was a big improvement but even if I'd make it till tomorrow I don't care anymore. I just don't want to see her :witch: :nope:


----------



## trying hard

I guess I have to wait at least another month for my elusive 
flew in...I really am dubt-full that the clomid will even work. I only have 3 more months of it left.

*sigh* here we go again with the horrible side effects for nothing. GGGRRRR


----------



## kel21

trying hard said:


> I guess I have to wait at least another month for my elusive
> flew in...I really am dubt-full that the clomid will even work. I only have 3 more months of it left.
> 
> *sigh* here we go again with the horrible side effects for nothing. GGGRRRR

One of those 3 mnths will be your BFP!!!


----------



## heavenly

trying hard said:


> I guess I have to wait at least another month for my elusive
> flew in...I really am dubt-full that the clomid will even work. I only have 3 more months of it left.
> 
> *sigh* here we go again with the horrible side effects for nothing. GGGRRRR

Me and you are going to get lucky in the next 3 months!! :hugs:


----------



## trying hard

Thank you both.

Just so tired of it all.


----------



## mk8

danswifey31 said:


> Hi ladies, I thought I would stop in and give and update, My hubby made has made it safe home for Iraq and he is settleing in just fine:happydance:, he is just excited to start this next cycle!!!:blush: but still waiting on AF to show her face which should be any day now!!! well congrats to all BFP's!!!!! and welcome to all the new ladies!!! and baby dust to you all still trying!!! I will talk to you all in a couple of days when AF shows her face!!! I hope this is my month for a BFP!!!!!!!!![-o<

Yay to hubby returning safely


----------



## mk8

trying hard said:


> I guess I have to wait at least another month for my elusive
> flew in...I really am dubt-full that the clomid will even work. I only have 3 more months of it left.
> 
> *sigh* here we go again with the horrible side effects for nothing. GGGRRRR

Sorry trying. After spotting for the last two days, af properly arrived today. Cycle 4 I'm coming to get ya!


----------



## trying hard

I love your attitude mk8... Cycle 4 here we come!!!! lol


----------



## cj72

trying hard said:


> good luck cj72
> 
> How many rounds are they going to let you have?

He's giving me 2 more rounds before we try IUI an in June if not pregnant then its time To see an RE. Got tubes untied in April last year, started taking Clomid in July.


----------



## zimmy

I'm right there with you Sarah!


----------



## misscoach

i know how all of you ladies feel out there. as far as for me i think im going crazy and i am proud of some of you ladies you guys are strong i can say that much. im on my 2nd round of clomind and the second time we did it the right way wich my DR give me prometrium to start my AF, than start Clomid. its been 9 days after my last Clomid. I dont feel anything i dont see anything but hotflushes thats all. :( oh and for the pasy few days i have CM not much though. well if it dont work this time im ready for my 3rd round. the first time we tried hubby had to go back to Afghanistan now that his back we doing everything that we can to see what will happen on our 2nd round
baby dust to you all ;)


----------



## kel21

misscoach said:


> i know how all of you ladies feel out there. as far as for me i think im going crazy and i am proud of some of you ladies you guys are strong i can say that much. im on my 2nd round of clomind and the second time we did it the right way wich my DR give me prometrium to start my AF, than start Clomid. its been 9 days after my last Clomid. I dont feel anything i dont see anything but hotflushes thats all. :( oh and for the pasy few days i have CM not much though. well if it dont work this time im ready for my 3rd round. the first time we tried hubby had to go back to Afghanistan now that his back we doing everything that we can to see what will happen on our 2nd round
> baby dust to you all ;)

Fxd for you girlie!


----------



## CheerCoach

trying hard said:


> Thanks Cheer coach. No I'm not going to test tomorrow nor the day after... I just want to wait this one out. Testing makes me crazy so I've decided to just skip it this month that way I cant get another :bfn:

Wow! That's will-power :) Good for you. I wish I could hold out...but I got more IC's last night and another pack of FRER too. I'm only CD 4 lol. I hope AF stays away and a :bfp: is in your future!



CAValleygirl said:


> Officially started my 2nd cycle of clomid today... Excited/nervous!!!

Fingers crossed for you! I feel February has to be the month...it's Valentine's n all right? I start my 2nd round of clomid tomorrow...hope side effects are less than last month. 



heavenly said:


> CheerCoach said:
> 
> 
> My hubby made me laugh when I got my :bfn: on cd 27...I was all sad and looking at the test all directions and angles possible...he took it and put it over his shoulder and asked if I could see better in the window reflection...then he did a weird bend over thing and looked between his legs at it...asked if he should do a handstand for a better view. I was shocked and almost cried :( but he hugged me and said that the 2nd line would show up soon that we just need to wait a bit and be patient (easy for him to say)...but being the goofball he is he continued with his pregnancy test viewing shananigans which actually made me laugh and realize I've kinda been a bit obsessive w/testing. I actually tested 19 times this cycle. I had the IC's and used all of them :blush: oh well...I'll just order new ones for this cycle lol
> 
> 19 times? :wacko: I think your hubbie has the right idea...keeping you sane. :winkwink:Click to expand...

:blush: Somehow I typo'd cuz I actually used 20 of the IC's and 2 of the FRER's...so yeah I'm obsessive...I kept thinking that maybe later in the day instead of FMU yada yada...I'm a dork and apparently I like to waste money to POAS :)



trying hard said:


> one last check b4 bed... Still no blood :wohoo:

:happydance:



abrock said:


> ...8 dpo and waiting... I am feeling the usual af/possible pregnancy symptoms as usual which leads me to believe:witch: will be showing her ugly face...

Ah...nonono...keep positive :) Those symptoms ARE pregnancy symptoms. The :witch: won't be visiting for 9 months :hugs:



danswifey31 said:


> Hi ladies, I thought I would stop in and give and update, My hubby made has made it safe home for Iraq and he is settleing in just fine:happydance:, he is just excited to start this next cycle!!!:blush: but still waiting on AF to show her face which should be any day now!!! well congrats to all BFP's!!!!! and welcome to all the new ladies!!! and baby dust to you all still trying!!! I will talk to you all in a couple of days when AF shows her face!!! I hope this is my month for a BFP!!!!!!!!![-o<

:hi: Ah, thank your hubby for his service and I'm happy he is home safe! Good luck getting that :bfp: lots of dust for you :)

I'm excited to start my 2nd round of clomid tomorrow. I finally got over crying and such about AF showing up...weird thing is the past 2 AF's have only been 3 days...normally or previously anyway I was 5-6 days. I'm not gonna complain about 3 day periods but I hope it doesn't signify an issue. 

Hope you ladies are getting pos opk's, lots of bd'ing and :bfp:'s!


----------



## wantababy1

My dh is so wonderful and such a team player... He has had a fever for the past two days due to a cold and he still makes his self bd with me no matter how bad he feels cause he knows I'm ovulating and I really want to be a mommy... I feel bad but when I tell him we don't have to do it he insists..lol. Fell better soon hubby  so I guess I'm not ovulating anymore so I just have to wait for af or bop and we all know which one we want... Fxd!!!!


----------



## CheerCoach

That's wonderful...good hubby you got there! :dust:


----------



## CAValleygirl

wantababy1 said:


> My dh is so wonderful and such a team player... He has had a fever for the past two days due to a cold and he still makes his self bd with me no matter how bad he feels cause he knows I'm ovulating and I really want to be a mommy... I feel bad but when I tell him we don't have to do it he insists..lol. Fell better soon hubby  so I guess I'm not ovulating anymore so I just have to wait for af or bop and we all know which one we want... Fxd!!!!

My husband is NEVER not in the mood, lol... But last month he got so sick right when I was ovulating and still mustered up the energy! Good for them!!


----------



## wantababy1

CAValleygirl said:


> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> My dh is so wonderful and such a team player... He has had a fever for the past two days due to a cold and he still makes his self bd with me no matter how bad he feels cause he knows I'm ovulating and I really want to be a mommy... I feel bad but when I tell him we don't have to do it he insists..lol. Fell better soon hubby  so I guess I'm not ovulating anymore so I just have to wait for af or bop and we all know which one we want... Fxd!!!!
> 
> My husband is NEVER not in the mood, lol... But last month he got so sick right when I was ovulating and still mustered up the energy! Good for them!!Click to expand...

Our husbands deserve a big fat A++ for that lol. That shows that they want the bfp just as much as we do :happydance:


----------



## heavenly

Well done those men!! :thumbup:

I had a High yesterday but OH flew in from Manchester and got home really late last night, he fell asleep on the couch, so I let him off...until tonight that is. Need to christen the Conceive Plus!! :winkwink:


----------



## wantababy1

heavenly said:


> Well done those men!! :thumbup:
> 
> I had a High yesterday but OH flew in from Manchester and got home really late last night, he fell asleep on the couch, so I let him off...until tonight that is. Need to christen the Conceive Plus!! :winkwink:

Good luck :flower:


----------



## owl35

I'm out for this round :growlmad: :sad1: Off to my last round of clomid #4. I am so mad, sad, disappointed and angry. I feel hopeless. Has anyone of you ever taken a one month break from clomid before taking it again? I feel like I m ready for a break for one cycle where I don't have to get monitored, no OPKs and no schedule...


----------



## CAValleygirl

I'm so sorry, Owl. Did you ovulate at least? Has your husband done a SA? 

I don't see why you can't take a month off of clomid, or just a month off in general, and start back up.


----------



## wantababy1

owl35 said:


> I'm out for this round :growlmad: :sad1: Off to my last round of clomid #4. I am so mad, sad, disappointed and angry. I feel hopeless. Has anyone of you ever taken a one month break from clomid before taking it again? I feel like I m ready for a break for one cycle where I don't have to get monitored, no OPKs and no schedule...

Sorry to hear that... Dont lose hope it will happen for all of us eventually... Keep at it and dont let the wicked witch(af) defeat you. We are all stronger than that and thats why we are taking clomid because we didnt let the devil of infertility defeat us... Hang in there!


----------



## owl35

CAValleygirl said:


> I'm so sorry, Owl. Did you ovulate at least? Has your husband done a SA?
> 
> I don't see why you can't take a month off of clomid, or just a month off in general, and start back up.

Thank you CAvalleygirl. I had a really good cycle this time. 3 follies over 20mm and I ovulated according to the doc. Even my progesterone was over 40 and that was a record too. I got my hopes up to high again after hearing all those good news I guess. 
My hubby got checked out as well and all is very good on his part :thumbup: My doc just told me that there is absolutely no harm in taking a month off and I think I will do it.


----------



## owl35

wantababy1 said:


> owl35 said:
> 
> 
> I'm out for this round :growlmad: :sad1: Off to my last round of clomid #4. I am so mad, sad, disappointed and angry. I feel hopeless. Has anyone of you ever taken a one month break from clomid before taking it again? I feel like I m ready for a break for one cycle where I don't have to get monitored, no OPKs and no schedule...
> 
> Sorry to hear that... Dont lose hope it will happen for all of us eventually... Keep at it and dont let the wicked witch(af) defeat you. We are all stronger than that and thats why we are taking clomid because we didnt let the devil of infertility defeat us... Hang in there!Click to expand...

Thank you wantababy :flower: I think I'll let the wicked witch defeat me for the upcoming cycle and take a break. I'll try my last round in March and hope for the best :winkwink: Good luck and babydust to all of you in the meantime :hugs:


----------



## CAValleygirl

That's good news but yes, also very frustrating :(

Take a month off - it will be good for your sanity :)


----------



## zimmy

Well, part way through my no-charting month - so far so good :) I'm off to Panama tomorrow for 2 weeks :yipee: AF is due the day I return, so hoping to conceive in Central America! Keep your fingers crossed for me please...
:dust::dust::dust::dust: for all of you!!!!!!!


----------



## mk8

Hey Owl, I'm in the same boat, cycle three of clomid didn't do anything except shorten my cycle by a day! I'm on 4th round now and did wonder whether it was worth taking a break as dh and I won't be able to bd days 9-12 and I get my positive on day 13 normally. But I popped a pill yesterday anyway! So if it's a bust, it's a bust. Sigh


----------



## kel21

zimmy said:


> Well, part way through my no-charting month - so far so good :) I'm off to Panama tomorrow for 2 weeks :yipee: AF is due the day I return, so hoping to conceive in Central America! Keep your fingers crossed for me please...
> :dust::dust::dust::dust: for all of you!!!!!!!

Good for you! Hope your trip is great! Fxd and gl to you!


----------



## trying hard

Good luck zimmy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CheerCoach

I'm curious if anyone gets overly weepy on clomid? Last cycle I was an emotional roller coaster but this cycle I keep crying...like at stupid commercials, anything relating to babies, my own baby..etc. If I think something is cute somehow I start crying about it! If something is sad...oh geez! I don't much care for all these tears :(


----------



## CAValleygirl

CheerCoach said:


> I'm curious if anyone gets overly weepy on clomid? Last cycle I was an emotional roller coaster but this cycle I keep crying...like at stupid commercials, anything relating to babies, my own baby..etc. If I think something is cute somehow I start crying about it! If something is sad...oh geez! I don't much care for all these tears :(

Yes! crying at everything and also super constipated this time around! Ugh like I really need to be feeling fat now on top of everything else!!


----------



## CheerCoach

Funny the things we will go through for babies, huh? I know that once I see that :bfp: none of these pesky tears, :bfn:'s..etc will mean a thing, but right now they kinda suck.


----------



## kel21

I have been really weepy too! Stinky clomid!


----------



## zimmy

I've been really mean this round! Would rather be weepy I think - Hard to get DH in the mood when I'm yelling at him, LOL!!

A little TMI - My first 2 rounds I had diarrhea, next 2 constipation. Much prefer constipation ;) hahaha

See you in 2 weeks girls! xo


----------



## trying hard

Zimmy, I hope you have a great holiday and come home to an even better time.

I get moody too, I feel myself being irrational but I just cant stop the words from coming out of my mouth. I don't yell I say spite-full things instead. (poor Sam) 

He knows its the drugs but when it is for months and months on end I feel so sorry for him. I have to bite my tongue around bed time big time!

Have fun Zimmy!!!
Sending you lots and lots of :dust: and luck!


----------



## CheerCoach

Ah...poor hubbies! I'd feel bad for mine except he works out of town 8-9 days at a time....both last cycle and this cycle he's been fortunate enough to miss my clomid days. Luckily this cycle he'll be home cd 15-25 and I should O between cd 17 and 21 :) I sure hope I'm not moody/weepy when he gets home.


----------



## misscoach

hello ladies hope you all doing well today.
I have a question, i have PCOS so it really haed for me to use the opk's. but yesterday i tested i had a real dark line similar to the reference line, just now i tested again i had a very faint line. so what is that suppoded to mean.
also for the past 2 or 3 days have been feeling pretty sore down there, painful intercourse, have any of you lovely ladies experience this before?


----------



## kel21

misscoach said:


> hello ladies hope you all doing well today.
> I have a question, i have PCOS so it really haed for me to use the opk's. but yesterday i tested i had a real dark line similar to the reference line, just now i tested again i had a very faint line. so what is that suppoded to mean.
> also for the past 2 or 3 days have been feeling pretty sore down there, painful intercourse, have any of you lovely ladies experience this before?

some opk brands have a pos if the line is at least as dark as the control or darker. So if yours is one of those, it sounds like a pos! And just this cycle I had painful intercourse before ov too! Maybe a clomid thing for some women? :shrug:


----------



## misscoach

kel21 said:


> misscoach said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies hope you all doing well today.
> I have a question, i have PCOS so it really haed for me to use the opk's. but yesterday i tested i had a real dark line similar to the reference line, just now i tested again i had a very faint line. so what is that suppoded to mean.
> also for the past 2 or 3 days have been feeling pretty sore down there, painful intercourse, have any of you lovely ladies experience this before?
> 
> some opk brands have a pos if the line is at least as dark as the control or darker. So if yours is one of those, it sounds like a pos! And just this cycle I had painful intercourse before ov too! Maybe a clomid thing for some women? :shrug:Click to expand...

oh Lord:wacko: did you find out if you ov yet.... but yeah I was feeling sore for a couple of days and today too.


----------



## momwannabe81

I had the same feelings around O time


----------



## abrock

Owl...I am in the same boat as you. I am sorry to hear about this month. I have a day to three days left to wait to confirm af. Unfortunately this is my final cycle of clomid so to say I am bummed is definitely an understatement. To top off my week, my husband (works for railroad) just got bumped 4 1/2 hrs away M-F! It has been a very frustrating/crushing cycle. I will be taking a couple months off. I have switched dr.'s and will hopefully have better results with this new dr. It makes such a difference if they actually care a little. lol. I am going to ask to be put on Femara. My sister was on it for a short while. It is very similiar to Clomid with less side effects. I have also read that it works well for women when clomid fails.
Baby Dust to all!


----------



## owl35

mk8 said:


> Hey Owl, I'm in the same boat, cycle three of clomid didn't do anything except shorten my cycle by a day! I'm on 4th round now and did wonder whether it was worth taking a break as dh and I won't be able to bd days 9-12 and I get my positive on day 13 normally. But I popped a pill yesterday anyway! So if it's a bust, it's a bust. Sigh

:hugs: mk8, good luck anyway - you never know :winkwink:. Does your doc allow you more than 4 cycles on clomid?


----------



## owl35

abrock said:


> Owl...I am in the same boat as you. I am sorry to hear about this month. I have a day to three days left to wait to confirm af. Unfortunately this is my final cycle of clomid so to say I am bummed is definitely an understatement. To top off my week, my husband (works for railroad) just got bumped 4 1/2 hrs away M-F! It has been a very frustrating/crushing cycle. I will be taking a couple months off. I have switched dr.'s and will hopefully have better results with this new dr. It makes such a difference if they actually care a little. lol. I am going to ask to be put on Femara. My sister was on it for a short while. It is very similiar to Clomid with less side effects. I have also read that it works well for women when clomid fails.
> Baby Dust to all!

:hugs: Hey abrock, so sorry to hear that your husband has to work so far away from you! I can't imagine how frustrating and crushing this must be for you. 
I have never heard of Femara. My doc only gave me two more options after my 4th cycle of clomid fails: Injections or IVF. Maybe I should ask him about Femara. So you heard it has good success rates if clomid fails?


----------



## mrsjennyg

CAValleygirl said:


> CheerCoach said:
> 
> 
> I'm curious if anyone gets overly weepy on clomid? Last cycle I was an emotional roller coaster but this cycle I keep crying...like at stupid commercials, anything relating to babies, my own baby..etc. If I think something is cute somehow I start crying about it! If something is sad...oh geez! I don't much care for all these tears :(
> 
> Yes! crying at everything and also super constipated this time around! Ugh like I really need to be feeling fat now on top of everything else!!Click to expand...

omg I am SO constipated right now... I feel so bloated. ugh. this is the worst side effect! are you taking anything for it?


----------



## Lisa92881

mrsjennyg said:


> CAValleygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CheerCoach said:
> 
> 
> I'm curious if anyone gets overly weepy on clomid? Last cycle I was an emotional roller coaster but this cycle I keep crying...like at stupid commercials, anything relating to babies, my own baby..etc. If I think something is cute somehow I start crying about it! If something is sad...oh geez! I don't much care for all these tears :(
> 
> Yes! crying at everything and also super constipated this time around! Ugh like I really need to be feeling fat now on top of everything else!!Click to expand...
> 
> omg I am SO constipated right now... I feel so bloated. ugh. this is the worst side effect! are you taking anything for it?Click to expand...

I swear by Miralax! :haha: I'm an old lady at heart!


----------



## Euronova

I had constipation. It's the progesterone produced by your corpus luteum after O. All the fibre powders and stuff did not work on me. So ended up having to use micralax when it's been too long.


----------



## CAValleygirl

Owl - I worked out this morning and got a green juice (kale, carrot, spinach, lemon, orange, apple). Worked like a charm LOL


----------



## mrsjennyg

i've been using fiber powder and it hasn't done a thing! ugh it's so uncomfortable and almost painful with the gas pains. i'm going to have to find the miralax!


----------



## abrock

Owl-I have heard good things about Femara. It is definitely worth a try! When I go back to the Dr. in April I am definitely requesting to try it at least for a while.

I just woke up to see that the :witch: showed her ugly face:growlmad:Urgh! 
I was really hoping Clomid would have worked.:sad2: 

I wish all of you ladies the best of luck and lots of baby dust!:dust:


----------



## kel21

Oh Abrock, I am so sorry!


----------



## wantababy1

So I have been having cramping since 2dpo and I am now 5 dpo. The cramping was in both ovaries and then it started switching off from one to the other. What is going on here??? I have been urinating like crazy, and every morning at 5 on the dot I wake up to go to pee and I never had to wake up out of my sleep to go pee.... I am so gassy and kind of irritated and I can't figure out why..lol. It kinda reminds me of pregnancy symptoms but I am only 5dpo to early for those if I was to be pregnant(which I doubt I am cause with my luck that would be to easy!! Lol) has anyone experienced these same symptoms at 5 dpo???


----------



## CheerCoach

Abrock~ sorry :hugs: Hope you get a suprise :bfp: before seeing the doc in April!

Want a baby~ I don't recall having those type of symptoms myself...but maybe you are experiencing hyperovulation? I read somewhere that when women hyperovulate it can happen up to a week apart...so if you O'd 5 days ago you could still O again if you had another mature follie? Anywhich way my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## wantababy1

CheerCoach said:


> Abrock~ sorry :hugs: Hope you get a suprise :bfp: before seeing the doc in April!
> 
> Want a baby~ I don't recall having those type of symptoms myself...but maybe you are experiencing hyperovulation? I read somewhere that when women hyperovulate it can happen up to a week apart...so if you O'd 5 days ago you could still O again if you had another mature follie? Anywhich way my fingers are crossed for you!

Thank you cheercoach! :hugs: If I am o-ing again that is good because it just doubles my chances:haha:... Guess I will just continue to :sex: just in case.. Still have about 6-8 days before af is due so it can't hurt nothing.. Good luck to you as well :flower:


----------



## mrsjennyg

hello! i'm 3dpo today- FF confirmed ov! i start the progesterone tonight... those who take it, do you take it a full 14 days (making LP 17 days) or do you take it 11 days (making LP 14 days)?

have a nice weekend!


----------



## cj72

mrsjennyg said:


> hello! i'm 3dpo today- FF confirmed ov! i start the progesterone tonight... those who take it, do you take it a full 14 days (making LP 17 days) or do you take it 11 days (making LP 14 days)?
> 
> have a nice weekend!

I'd love to know the answer to that one myself, as I am supposed to start the end of next week.


----------



## CandiFloss

Hey girliez!

Was hoping some1 could shed some advice...I recently had my day 23 Progesterone blood test results back and they were 57!!!!! 
I understand that anything above 40 when you are on Clomid (Which I am) is a sign of Ovulation??

Does this indicate wot day I ovulated?? My last cycle was 32 days so my FS suggested going in a little later than the standard day 21 for my blood to be taken??

I have had a low back ache for the past week,not sure if this has any relevance or is just a sign of my period coming??

Any answers would be much appreciated xx Thanku xx


----------



## kel21

CandiFloss said:


> Hey girliez!
> 
> Was hoping some1 could shed some advice...I recently had my day 23 Progesterone blood test results back and they were 57!!!!!
> I understand that anything above 40 when you are on Clomid (Which I am) is a sign of Ovulation??
> 
> Does this indicate wot day I ovulated?? My last cycle was 32 days so my FS suggested going in a little later than the standard day 21 for my blood to be taken??
> 
> I have had a low back ache for the past week,not sure if this has any relevance or is just a sign of my period coming??
> 
> Any answers would be much appreciated xx Thanku xx

Congrats on the great number!! Anything over 10 or 15 indicates that you most likely ovulated. A normal woman's average number I believe is 30. With clomid I think they really like it when you get over 30, so your's is a great number!!


----------



## CandiFloss

Thanku Kel21 for your feedback!!

I just really don't wanna get my hopes up!
I want the 2ww to be over hehe!


----------



## kel21

CandiFloss said:


> Thanku Kel21 for your feedback!!
> 
> I just really don't wanna get my hopes up!
> I want the 2ww to be over hehe!

NP and good luck! Yeah I am in tww hell too! ](*,)


----------



## CandiFloss

Good luck 2 u 2 hun!!
Kp me posted!

I'm not gonna test till day 35 which is a wk 2moro (unless the witch arrives before then)

xx


----------



## Jugs21

Hi all, 

I took my first round of clomid on CD 2-6 this month after inducing a period with norethisterone (irregular periods due to PCOS). 
I tested daily with opk from CD9 and got a positive OPK on CD 10. I retested in the evening to be sure and it was negative :( I got a temperature shift following this but am still not sure if I ovulated. I had crampy back and pelvic pain for 3-4 days after this. I continued to use opks incase I had a false +ve initially and all have been -ve!

I am now on CD 16 and very confused :s I am not having any other symptoms such as breast tenderness etc.

Anyone else ovulated as early as CD10. Please help.

Thanks :) 

Baby dust to all, Jugs xx


----------



## CandiFloss

Jugs21: Hey hun!

I've never really had much luck with OPKs,they are unreliable in my experience as I've had positives with them but then negative Blood results...sometimes with PCOS you have an elevated LH which can be picked up by the OPKs-that said,I think the best bet for you would be a blood test!

It is definitely possible to have ovulated on day 10,they say 3-10 days after taking your last Clomid tablet? Maybe the OPK you took in the mornin of day 10 was picking up the last bit of surge which us why you received a beg result in the evening??


----------



## CandiFloss

Neg result*


----------



## CheerCoach

:hi: everyone...

So today is my last day of clomid for this cycle. I'm CD9 today and having (tmi alert) lots of creamy cm mixed w/EWCM. I didn't have this last cycle and realize that each cycle is different. I'm worried that I'm getting ready to O sooner than I thought I would. My doc said typically you O 5-9 days after last day of clomid. My hubby is out of town and won't be home til the 15th...if I O early we won't have any chance of catchin the egg this month :(

I've been temping and thus far I haven't had any temp changes, stayin steady between 97.3 and 97.5 since AF started. My fingers are crossed that I won't O til the 16th or 17th. 

Anyone else experience this while on clomid?


----------



## kel21

CheerCoach said:


> :hi: everyone...
> 
> So today is my last day of clomid for this cycle. I'm CD9 today and having (tmi alert) lots of creamy cm mixed w/EWCM. I didn't have this last cycle and realize that each cycle is different. I'm worried that I'm getting ready to O sooner than I thought I would. My doc said typically you O 5-9 days after last day of clomid. My hubby is out of town and won't be home til the 15th...if I O early we won't have any chance of catchin the egg this month :(
> 
> I've been temping and thus far I haven't had any temp changes, stayin steady between 97.3 and 97.5 since AF started. My fingers are crossed that I won't O til the 16th or 17th.
> 
> Anyone else experience this while on clomid?

I don't chart my cm, but I just wanted to say fxd!


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies, well took Clomid from CD2-CD6, second cycle.

It's now CD12. Have been getting a High reading for the past 5 days. Last cycle - I had a Peak on CD13 & CD14 and I OVd then. So I am hoping I get lucking for Valentine's Day/week! It was ok last month as I had a scan and I knew the Clomid was working, but I am in the dark this month, have to wait for an ovary pain and creamy CM, which is what I got last month. We have been BDing every other day for the past week and will be BDing every day this week. Have used Conceive Plus as well.

Hope everyone is ok. xx


----------



## kel21

heavenly said:


> Hey ladies, well took Clomid from CD2-CD6, second cycle.
> 
> It's now CD12. Have been getting a High reading for the past 5 days. Last cycle - I had a Peak on CD13 & CD14 and I OVd then. So I am hoping I get lucking for Valentine's Day/week! It was ok last month as I had a scan and I knew the Clomid was working, but I am in the dark this month, have to wait for an ovary pain and creamy CM, which is what I got last month. We have been BDing every other day for the past week and will be BDing every day this week. Have used Conceive Plus as well.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. xx

Good luck Heavenly!!


----------



## imogenwanted

hi ladies just got back from scan cd 11 secon cycle clomid 100mg, she said i had one foilcal on right 25mm but on pic it said 23x27 and she said lining 13.8, this is the first time i have every had a folical so very excited also came home and did opk and i had a smilly face for the 1st time

which is all great but know im worried about what if i dont ovulate, if i keep doing opk when i have ovulated will they show a :(

thanks :)


----------



## kel21

imogenwanted said:


> hi ladies just got back from scan cd 11 secon cycle clomid 100mg, she said i had one foilcal on right 25mm but on pic it said 23x27 and she said lining 13.8, this is the first time i have every had a folical so very excited also came home and did opk and i had a smilly face for the 1st time
> 
> which is all great but know im worried about what if i dont ovulate, if i keep doing opk when i have ovulated will they show a :(
> 
> thanks :)

That sounds like a really good sized follie! When you get a smiley face it means that your LH is surging which means your egg will be released within 12-36 hours! Fxd. Gl!!!


----------



## imogenwanted

thanks now i am worried it is to big might be a cyst always something new to think and worry about :)


----------



## heavenly

imogenwanted said:


> hi ladies just got back from scan cd 11 secon cycle clomid 100mg, she said i had one foilcal on right 25mm but on pic it said 23x27 and she said lining 13.8, this is the first time i have every had a folical so very excited also came home and did opk and i had a smilly face for the 1st time

That is great news!! x


----------



## kel21

imogenwanted said:


> thanks now i am worried it is to big might be a cyst always something new to think and worry about :)

Not sure, but I think they can tell the difference between a cyst and an egg follie. :shrug:


----------



## danswifey31

:hi:hello gals well started my second round of clomid on the 11th so on day 3 and holly crap last cycle was not like this didnt feel much side affects and felt like this was going to be cake yea well :dohh: My emotions have been so out of wack feel like im loosing it. I have tried to control it but it seems like it makes it worse :wacko: my hubby has been so great and has been of course the one im taking it out on he is now refering to me as the crazy clomid chick lol one minute im crying my eyes out for no reason or snapping at my hubby in another oops! but he has tried to make me feel better by telling me he would take it all just to have a baby:hugs: awww he is so great :blush: I only have two more days left and then I will be crazy clomid chick with testing lol my cycle was on time this month and everything has been pretty normal so will that mean I will prolly O around or on the same day as last month? Well guess it dont matter just as long as I O so we can start this bding!!!!! well baby dust to all this month!!!!


----------



## CAValleygirl

My emotions were OUT OF CONTROL this time on Clomid. I bawled everyday for four days! My last day taking it was on Friday, I seem to be doing A LOT better now :)


----------



## milkdoctor

I am on my first cycle of clomid 50mg days 5-9 I am currently on cd 20. I used the digital ovulation predictor kit and ovulated day 15. I am hoping this is my month. We have been ttc for 13 months. 
good luck to all the other clomid ladies out there and thanks for this thread ann.


----------



## CheerCoach

Lol...the clomid crazies! I swear I've been crying for going on 2 weeks now! I cried virtually evertime I got a bfn last cycle...then of course when AF showed up...then cd5-9 clomid crying...today is cd 10 woohoo for no more clomid :) Still feeling the aftershocks though....I can't watch anything sad, sweet, romantic, thoughtful...lol. C'est la vie I s'pose. Hope everyone is doing well and not going to crazy w/the clomid crazies :)


----------



## kel21

Welcome Milkdoctor! Gl!


----------



## heavenly

Hey Clomidettes! :flower:

Well got my Peak this morning, bang on Valentine's Day!! Have been BDing every other day for last few days as I had continual Highs, and from today, will be BDing every day this week.

OH is cooking me a 3 course meal tonight!! :cloud9:

Hope you all have a lovely day. xx


----------



## wantababy1

Happy V-day ladies!!!!


----------



## Jugs21

Thanks Candifloss.

I don't think my +ve opk I got on Day 10 was true as it was a different type of opk than my usual digital clearblue. Plus my temp has been all over the place since I thought it had increased :s

I guess I just don't like NOT KNOWING what's happening in my body. People who have USS are lucky as atleast they know if the clomid is working. My GP just told me to take 3 months of clomid and will refer me if it fails :(

I will have a blood test on day 21 to see if I did ovulate. fingers crossed!

Thanks again and goodluck to you :)


----------



## CheerCoach

Happy Valentines everyone :) Hope today brings lots of pos OPK's, lots of BDing and even more :bfp:s!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Ladies, even we aren't ovulating today, let's all still BD! It's Valentine's day!! :) :)


----------



## heavenly

CAValleygirl said:


> Ladies, even we aren't ovulating today, let's all still BD! It's Valentine's day!! :) :)

It is indeed! :happydance: My OH is cooking me a special meal tonight, which will be lovely. And I got a Peak this morning, same CD as last month, so Clomid is at least making that regular!! And I am getting tweaks down there! So good news.

Have fun everyone. xxx


----------



## kel21

Woohoo for the pos opk's! Lets all get our groove on! Fxd for me that fmu tomorrow will make more obvious what is very very very faint today! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## trying hard

OMG Kelly are you for real!!!


Give us pictures!!!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## kel21

trying hard said:


> OMG Kelly are you for real!!!
> 
> 
> Give us pictures!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

LOL I hope I am for real. It is so faint though that camera won't pick up. If it is better tomorrow I will for sure post! :thumbup:


----------



## Euronova

All crossed!!!! pee again!!!!!!! can't wait for an update!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

kel21 said:


> trying hard said:
> 
> 
> OMG Kelly are you for real!!!
> 
> 
> Give us pictures!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> LOL I hope I am for real. It is so faint though that camera won't pick up. If it is better tomorrow I will for sure post! :thumbup:Click to expand...

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## trying hard

:test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test:


----------



## CHILLbilly

I'm a luker ......... can't wait til tommorrow Kel!!!
hehe


----------



## kel21

Lol You girls are funny! I can't wait to pee too! Just hoping I won't be disapointed! Will let you all know either way! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## CAValleygirl

kel21 said:


> trying hard said:
> 
> 
> OMG Kelly are you for real!!!
> 
> 
> Give us pictures!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> LOL I hope I am for real. It is so faint though that camera won't pick up. If it is better tomorrow I will for sure post! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Crossing my fingers for you!!


----------



## kel21

I guess yesterday must have been an evap or something. Nothing today.:nope: Still early I guess, af not due till 19th.


----------



## CHILLbilly

:hugs:


----------



## CheerCoach

Boo! Sorry Kel, you have plenty of time still :) FX for a :bfp: soon!


----------



## heavenly

kel21 said:


> I guess yesterday must have been an evap or something. Nothing today.:nope: Still early I guess, af not due till 19th.

FXd for you hun!!! :hugs:

AFM, 2nd day of Peak today and some more CM, so will be BDing again!


----------



## CheerCoach

Good luck Heavenly...hope this cycle brings your :bfp: Clomid Cycle 2 just has to be the lucky one :)


----------



## trying hard

Wishing you lots of luck Kel, still a real possibly just have to be patient :)

Yay heavenly! have fun!!


----------



## CandiFloss

Good luck Kel21!!!!!!

Fingers x for u?
Definitely still enough time for a BFP!

My best friend didn't get 1 till she was 2weeks late!
Xx


----------



## Jugs21

Hey clomid buddies. 

So I got all -ve opks and temp all over the place. No real pattern. Still don't know if I ovulated but am having a blood test on Friday! 
Don't know when to expect AF as periods so irregular and this time it was induced with norethisterine. 

Any advice? Shall I take the next cycle of clomid? If I potentially didn't ovulate this time, can I ovulate next cycle?

Would appreciate the advice. 

Goodluck to all :) 

Xx


----------



## CandiFloss

Jugs 21!!

Fingers x for your blood test!

Yes I'd definitely take the Clomid, I was so disheartened the first month of taking it and nothing happening (I took 50mg CD 2-6) I was sure I'd take 1 round and this miracle would happen and I'd be pregnant let alone NOT OVULATE!

2nd Month was upped to 100mg CD 2-6= No Ovualtion again. My FS said,don't worry sometimes it takes a couple of months to kick in!

3rd Month I got the results at my 3 month check up with the Consultant- my Day 21 Bloodtest came back at 33,so some stimulation had happened but not enough for the ovulation but enough to get a period (They like to see levels about 40 on Clomid)
He said he'd put me on the NHS waiting list for a Lap and Dye and Ovarian drilling!
And sent me away with 2 more months of Clomid...

Round 4-Day 23 progesterone blood test result came back at 57!!!!!!!
I was sooooooo happy,currently on cd30 and waiting 2 see the outcome,eeeekk!!

So kp persevering and don't give up,it might just take you a little time to get used to it!!
xx


----------



## owl35

Kel, I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you! Don't give up, it's not over until AF shows up :hugs:


----------



## kel21

Gl Candi! FXD!


----------



## danswifey31

Hi ladies so this morning I took my last pill and felt pretty good all day except a little head ache late in the day, but then all of a sudden felt alot of pain in my right ovary and still alot of pain!!!! I just wanted to ask what could this possibly be I know it cant be ovulation already way to early so is it just the clomid just doing it thing? I just want to make sure everything is ok and that I shouldnt worry any one felt this before early on in the cycle please any advice please!!!!:dohh:


----------



## mrsjennyg

danswifey31 said:


> Hi ladies so this morning I took my last pill and felt pretty good all day except a little head ache late in the day, but then all of a sudden felt alot of pain in my right ovary and still alot of pain!!!! I just wanted to ask what could this possibly be I know it cant be ovulation already way to early so is it just the clomid just doing it thing? I just want to make sure everything is ok and that I shouldnt worry any one felt this before early on in the cycle please any advice please!!!!:dohh:

yep thats clomid working its magic! I was panicked the first time I felt it too- you'll feel it for a couple days and then believe it or not it will be even sharper when you ov! good luck!


----------



## CheerCoach

I had a similar experience and thought I was ovulating early...but I think it's just the weirdness of clomid. I had twinges n aches...but my temps are still low and my opk's are getting darker (not positive yet). I'm guessing I'll have a pos opk tomorrow and O on the 16th...which goes right along w/what my doc said about ovulating 5-10 days after last pill.

I have read that some women ovulate early on clomid though...so maybe make sure you get in some bd'ing to be on the safe side?


----------



## danswifey31

mrsjennyg said:


> danswifey31 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies so this morning I took my last pill and felt pretty good all day except a little head ache late in the day, but then all of a sudden felt alot of pain in my right ovary and still alot of pain!!!! I just wanted to ask what could this possibly be I know it cant be ovulation already way to early so is it just the clomid just doing it thing? I just want to make sure everything is ok and that I shouldnt worry any one felt this before early on in the cycle please any advice please!!!!:dohh:
> 
> yep thats clomid working its magic! I was panicked the first time I felt it too- you'll feel it for a couple days and then believe it or not it will be even sharper when you ov! good luck!Click to expand...

I was so freaked out thought maybe a cyst :dohh:but I hope just clomid doing it job I will just take it easy pain is dulling down now so thats good! I then thought maybe I was o'ing early but I o'ed on cd17 last cycle so knew it was to early to be O'ing well thanks hun for the help! :hugs:


----------



## BabyBoyle

OMG Candi that sounds so positive!!

Kel - ill cross my fingers for u hun!!

Sarah - not long for you to get busy.!!



Im really disheartened.. I know my cycles are NEVER 28 days apart from last month (1st month clomid) and i should be due saturday..

SO convinced im pregnant OR im gonna have a really heavy AF from the clomid, as nipples hurt, so tired and hungry all the time and i just "feel" different, not symptom spotting cause theyre so bloody obvious..

Did a FRER yesterday - BFN, and same again today. BFN.

I know its too early but now i'm seriously seriously disheartened and dont think its gonna happen :(


----------



## Jugs21

Thanks Candifloss. 

Your words are very reassuring. I've been so stressed about all this that I'm sure that alone will prevent me from getting pregnant. I've decided to stop charting and even doing OPK's as every -ve results leads to disappointment :(

Fingers crossed for your +ve BFP :) That would be wonderful!! 

I'm still waiting for a bleed in order to start next round of clomid (on Day 20 currently), have started getting slight shooting pains in breasts so hopeful for a period at least!! 

BabyBoyle, don't get disheartened. I know easier said than done, but remain positive. It's only cycle one and as candifloss said sometimes it takes a few cycles for the body to kick start again.

Keep trying everyone. Sending positive wishes to all!

I'm going to try and de-stress (if that is possible for a control freak like me!)

Love Jugs

xxx


----------



## CandiFloss

The way we have to look at it girliez is even if we get a period-this is a step in the right direction!
We need 2 dust ourselves off and try again, all this stress we are putting on ourselves is only gonna hinder our chances!!
Positive thinking my lovely ones xxxx


----------



## wantababy1

I'm out this month ladies... Looks like I may have had 2 false pos because along with those came 2 neg pregnancy tests. I don't know what caused this to happen but I am so sad :cry:. Af is due for arrival tomorrow so all I can say is bring on the 2nd round and hopefully next month is my month. Wish me lots of luck ladies and lots of luck to all of you :cry:


----------



## trying hard

false positives are so so so so so rear. It is super unlikely that you would get two. I say if you got a positive even if you got negatives too you will have been or still are prego.

Wait and test again tomorrow.

Good luck honey, it looks to me like it may be your month.
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## crazycoolmom

Hey ladies, I hope an unprescribed clomid lady is welcome. :cry: Just a short background, the last normal (for me) ovulation I had was when I got pregnant with my angel baby in November 2011. I ovulate on my own already and have regular periods but after my m/c my ovulation became delayed. I've had one chemical since the miscarrage which was ironically the only cycle since my m/c where I ovulated on cd 18. 

I decided to do u/p clomid because my insurance doesn't cover fertility meds and I refused to pay more when I could order from a reputable pharmacy unprescribed. I hope know one dislikes me because I am not in any way advocating this but hey it is what it is. Overseas clomid is given OTC. 

So the plan is to take 25mg, from cd 3 to 7. I am very excited and I hope it gives me the boost I need. I've already checked out the brand that I got and they are on the up and up. 

The one thing I am struggling with is if 25mg is enough. My SO wants me to take 50mg because he wants twins but I do not want twins, just 1 healthy baby. Hopefully you guys can give me some advice. 25 or 50mg?


----------



## CheerCoach

Not sure if you are aware or not...but if your ob writes the prescription for you I believe you can get it at Walmart for $4 or $5. A few other places have similar deals...just fyi if you didn't already know. 

I read quite a bit of negative stuff about u/p clomid on another site. If I were in your shoes I think I'd go with the most common (seems to me that it's 50mg cd 5-9). From what I understand if you react negatively to clomid you could hurt future chances of conceiving. I'm not preaching, what you decide to do is your choice...just letting you know what I read. 

The hyperovulation on clomid seems so unpredictable...I've read women on 25mg have hyperovulated and women on 200mg have a single mature folicle. In addition, the later you start (ie cd5) is supposed to produce more mature folicles which are potentially better quality for fertilization. Again those are things I've read...I think the safest route is going to your ob/gyn but I'm not judging/preaching/etc...just be careful :) 

Whatever you decide I hope it works out and you get your sticky :bfp: soon.

I also considered u/p clomid but ultimately talked to my ob who ran some blood work then gave me the prescription.


----------



## CAValleygirl

Hi ladies, how is everyone feeling today?

I woke up early, getting nervous for my cd13 scan today to see if the clomid is working. They are ready to give me a trigger shot if they need to as well, so we'll see. Hoping for the best!


----------



## CandiFloss

Good luck CAValleygirl!!


----------



## Lucynia

Hi everyone,
I'm new to this site but I hope to get some help and support.
My DH and I have been TTC for over a year now with no results.
His tests came out normal and mine as well. I have regular period and never had any problems. I also think I ovulate regularly on day 14 or 15 (I can feel little pain when it happens and I also use ovulation tests). 
Last month I ovulated on my left side on my own. Didn't get pregnant so my doctor decided to put me on clomid. 
This is my first month. I took 50mgh on cd 5 to 9. I had first ultrasound on cd11; results- 'nothing on the right side and little something on the left'. Had to come back for another ultrasound on cd13. This time doctor (it was a different person) said I have a cyst on my left ovary and it is over 2cm. She was really surprised that they didn't see anything two days earlier. 
This made me really upset as I never had any problems before. I think that Clomid messed up my system. Going for another ultrasound tomorrow cd16 and I don'y know what is next.
So disappointing:(

Sorry for my English (have been living in US only 5 years).
All the best for everybody and please let me know if you have any advise or have been in similar situation


----------



## Maurie

Lucynia said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm new to this site but I hope to get some help and support.
> My DH and I have been TTC for over a year now with no results.
> His tests came out normal and mine as well. I have regular period and never had any problems. I also think I ovulate regularly on day 14 or 15 (I can feel little pain when it happens and I also use ovulation tests).
> Last month I ovulated on my left side on my own. Didn't get pregnant so my doctor decided to put me on clomid.
> This is my first month. I took 50mgh on cd 5 to 9. I had first ultrasound on cd11; results- 'nothing on the right side and little something on the left'. Had to come back for another ultrasound on cd13. This time doctor (it was a different person) said I have a cyst on my left ovary and it is over 2cm. She was really surprised that they didn't see anything two days earlier.
> This made me really upset as I never had any problems before. I think that Clomid messed up my system. Going for another ultrasound tomorrow cd16 and I don'y know what is next.
> So disappointing:(
> 
> Sorry for my English (have been living in US only 5 years).
> All the best for everybody and please let me know if you have any advise or have been in similar situation

I am sorry to hear that. :hugs: From what I read Clomid can certainly cause Cysts, that is why it is prescribed. I am in a similar situation. I am regular, I ovulate on my own, DH's SA is all good. I do however have low progesterone. They put me on 50 mg day 3-7 we conceived on cycle 2 only to loose baby at 5w6d. 

I hope everything works out for you, and you find your success


----------



## Missy8110

Hi ladies, 
I was wanting to join this thread as I started round 1 of Clomid yesterday and could use the advice/support of others taking it. I just started testing with a new doctor this week as DH and I have been ttc for over a year now. She is fantastic and is willing to be aggressive with our mission to have a baby. She started me on 100mg of Clomid this week even though judging by my cycles I think I am ovulating on my own. Do side effects get stronger with higher doses? I am nervous that I'll turn to Dr. Jeckyll/ Mr Hyde at any moment :haha:

I also went in for an HSG yesterday where we found out I have a blocked left tube :cry: AND got a phone call from doc last night that my thyroid is at 4.4 so they'd like to get that down with Synthroid. Thus far it's been a bit of a rough week although I guess I'm happy to be getting this all out of the way at once, just can't help getting scared :wacko:


----------



## hope0678

Hello all, May I join the club?? 
A little bit about my background. I have a son he is turning 6yrs old in April. My ex and I had infertility problems and it took us 8 long years to conceive my DS. I have a new boyfriend and we are ready to start a new family. 8 month ago I was diagnose with cervical cancer stage 1,my Dr did a leep for the cervical cancer and I had surgery for 4 fibroids (he did it robotic, which was like a cesarean in my uterus and only 4 little cut in my belly) 6 months has had passed and I still having issues with my periods (super heavy periods) TMI (sorry) I was on bc for 3 month and messed up my periods, my dr did some blood test and came out that I have low progesterone and I do not ovulate on my own :( he puts me on clomid 3-7 (50mg) then estradiol for 8-12, day 13 a ultrasound then same day trigger injection (ouch, does it hurt?) then from 17-28 prometrivol. Does anyone have an idea why I have to use estradiol and prometrivol? Last time when I was put in clomid (many many years ago) I only used clomid, nothing else at that time. Thanks in advance ;)


----------



## hope0678

Missy8110 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I was wanting to join this thread as I started round 1 of Clomid yesterday and could use the advice/support of others taking it. I just started testing with a new doctor this week as DH and I have been ttc for over a year now. She is fantastic and is willing to be aggressive with our mission to have a baby. She started me on 100mg of Clomid this week even though judging by my cycles I think I am ovulating on my own. Do side effects get stronger with higher doses? I am nervous that I'll turn to Dr. Jeckyll/ Mr Hyde at any moment :haha:
> 
> I also went in for an HSG yesterday where we found out I have a blocked left tube :cry: AND got a phone call from doc last night that my thyroid is at 4.4 so they'd like to get that down with Synthroid. Thus far it's been a bit of a rough week although I guess I'm happy to be getting this all out of the way at once, just can't help getting scared :wacko:

I started clomid yesterday too.. so today is my 2nd day...wohoo.at least I'm not by myself. sorry to hear about your thyroid, mine came out perfect. Good luck and lots of baby dust to all ;)


----------



## trying hard

Welcome to the group to all the new people. 

First of all Crazycoolmum... I so understand why you decided to do that, desperation for a baby makes us do crazy things. You are right in that lots of people are just given it like candy and it will probably be fine...Did you even ask your doc to prescribe it for you? I'm not judging just asking out of interest. Cheer coach is right that clomid is very cheep. Each month for me is a couple dollars for the pills and $50 for the testing that goes along with it. (over here you need to be monitored by bloods at least)

If you are worried about multiples I would take them days 5 to 9 and start with 50gm. 25mg is a really low dose, almost everybody starts at 50mg

I sincerely hope others here understand why you doing this. (I considered it myself) Luckily I managed to change doctors to someone willing to give it to me.

Good luck honey.


cavallygirl Good luck hun, my day 13 bloods will be done on Monday :) 

Lucynia sorry to hear about the cyst... hopefully they can fix you up quickly so you can get back to it. :dust:


Maurie How are you holding up honey?


Missy I have had some real clomid crazy months but some not so bad. Last month I was all weepy one minute then crazy angry the next complete jeckyell/Hyde thing going on but this month I have been real good, no clomid crazies at all. I don't know if the dose really matters as I have been on 50mg the whole 4 months and from what others have said when they change dose. One tube should still be ok on clomid :) At least now they know what has been your problem and can now fix it :D :dust:

Hope Good luck hun, can't really help with your questions but I'm guessing your doc is just covering as many bases as possable. Sounds like you have a through doctor. Yay you.


----------



## Lucynia

Maurie said:


> Lucynia said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I'm new to this site but I hope to get some help and support.
> My DH and I have been TTC for over a year now with no results.
> His tests came out normal and mine as well. I have regular period and never had any problems. I also think I ovulate regularly on day 14 or 15 (I can feel little pain when it happens and I also use ovulation tests).
> Last month I ovulated on my left side on my own. Didn't get pregnant so my doctor decided to put me on clomid.
> This is my first month. I took 50mgh on cd 5 to 9. I had first ultrasound on cd11; results- 'nothing on the right side and little something on the left'. Had to come back for another ultrasound on cd13. This time doctor (it was a different person) said I have a cyst on my left ovary and it is over 2cm. She was really surprised that they didn't see anything two days earlier.
> This made me really upset as I never had any problems before. I think that Clomid messed up my system. Going for another ultrasound tomorrow cd16 and I don'y know what is next.
> So disappointing:(
> 
> Sorry for my English (have been living in US only 5 years).
> All the best for everybody and please let me know if you have any advise or have been in similar situation
> 
> I am sorry to hear that. :hugs: From what I read Clomid can certainly cause Cysts, that is why it is prescribed. I am in a similar situation. I am regular, I ovulate on my own, DH's SA is all good. I do however have low progesterone. They put me on 50 mg day 3-7 we conceived on cycle 2 only to loose baby at 5w6d.
> 
> I hope everything works out for you, and you find your successClick to expand...



I am really sorry to hear that:hugs:
How lonh have you been ttc begore you got pregnant?
All the best for you. Stay strong!


----------



## winston83

Lots and lots of newbies welcome and hope your stays are all short n sweet missing all my old girls so haven't listed in a while think I joined this club in 2010 and still no miracle well I'm cd 29 and not sure wether to test or not cycle normally between 28-35 days plz let it b time soon xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Winston!! I'm still lurking but like yourself don't post much as all the old gang seem to have moved on.
Ladies, I'm CD11 on my last clomid cycle, praying the last one brings me my miracle. I had high hopes and expectations when I was prescribed clomid. I thought it was a wonder drug and I'd be preggers with triplets within a month. No such luck. I did fall pregnant on cycle 7 but sadly lost my baby at around 8 weeks. That was over a year ago now and no BFP since. Will have to rely on a natural miracle BFP if this one isn't my lucky month.

Winston....................TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good Luck hun, it's high time you had that BFP. xx


----------



## hope0678

winston83 said:


> Lots and lots of newbies welcome and hope your stays are all short n sweet missing all my old girls so haven't listed in a while think I joined this club in 2010 and still no miracle well I'm cd 29 and not sure wether to test or not cycle normally between 28-35 days plz let it b time soon xxx

it doesn't hurt to try right? at least I will do it. hope you get your BFP this time ;)


----------



## hope0678

mrphyemma said:


> Hi Winston!! I'm still lurking but like yourself don't post much as all the old gang seem to have moved on.
> Ladies, I'm CD11 on my last clomid cycle, praying the last one brings me my miracle. I had high hopes and expectations when I was prescribed clomid. I thought it was a wonder drug and I'd be preggers with triplets within a month. No such luck. I did fall pregnant on cycle 7 but sadly lost my baby at around 8 weeks. That was over a year ago now and no BFP since. Will have to rely on a natural miracle BFP if this one isn't my lucky month.
> 
> Winston....................TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good Luck hun, it's high time you had that BFP. xx

sorry to hear that mrphyemma, hope this last one is your month!!... good luck!! how long have you been on clomid?


----------



## daviess3

winston test!!! Em how u doing? i still check in on u ladies what happened to smile? an caz? they get bfps? Im rooting for you ladies xx


----------



## misscoach

Hello all
I wanna say welcome to all the newbies ;) and goodluck.
I took clomid on the 25 of jan witch was on the 3rd day of my cycle and it only lasted 3 days. I guess its because I had to take prometrium to bring on a period to start the clomid. Anyways I took clomid day 3 on the 25th through the 29, now im just waiting to AF come by its self because I don't feel like the clomid work. I don't know if I ovulated or not . I didn't wanna i'll because I have pcos so I didn't want to spend money on it. Now im on day 27 of my cycle and 20 days after clomid. I have DR appointment on Monday just hoping that at come so he can start me on my 2nd round :(
Again good luck to u all and especially the newbies.


----------



## Jammers

Hello,

Hoping I can join this thread. I have just started my 3rd cycle of clomid 100mg. I did not ovulate on 50 but did on 100 so they are keeping me at 100, Thank goodness because my poor hubby is beside himself with my mood swings:argh: I had two miscariages last year one at 5 weeks and one at 14 weeks. I conceived my daughter soon to be four on Clomid. I have PCOS and Clomid is the only way I ovulate. It took me a year to be confortable with trying again so praying for a sticky bean this time.


----------



## CAValleygirl

Hi to all the newbies...

Jammers, I too didn't ovulate on 50mg, but 100 mg seems to be working for me (on my 2nd cycle now). Did you get monitored during your cycle last month? Will you be going in for scans this month to better time things?

Sorry about your losses :( FX'd for a bfp that sticks!!


----------



## Jammers

Cavalleygirl,

I went in for a 21 day progesterone test on my last two cycles. On my third pill of five today and will go in for another test on day 21 if I dont get pregnant this month we will be starting scans next cycle. This is the first month I am using OPT's and am unsure when to start testing does anyone know?


----------



## CAValleygirl

I usually start testing for ovulation on cd10 or 11


----------



## Jammers

Thank you valley girl:D


----------



## Lucynia

Lucynia said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm new to this site but I hope to get some help and support.
> My DH and I have been TTC for over a year now with no results.
> His tests came out normal and mine as well. I have regular period and never had any problems. I also think I ovulate regularly on day 14 or 15 (I can feel little pain when it happens and I also use ovulation tests).
> Last month I ovulated on my left side on my own. Didn't get pregnant so my doctor decided to put me on clomid.
> This is my first month. I took 50mgh on cd 5 to 9. I had first ultrasound on cd11; results- 'nothing on the right side and little something on the left'. Had to come back for another ultrasound on cd13. This time doctor (it was a different person) said I have a cyst on my left ovary and it is over 2cm. She was really surprised that they didn't see anything two days earlier.
> This made me really upset as I never had any problems before. I think that Clomid messed up my system. Going for another ultrasound tomorrow cd16 and I don'y know what is next.
> So disappointing:(
> 
> Sorry for my English (have been living in US only 5 years).
> All the best for everybody and please let me know if you have any advise or have been in similar situation

Just to update:
Went for my ultrasound yesterday oncd16 and cyst is gone:happydance:
Even my dr was surprised and said it is weird that cyst was there three days ago and now she can not see it!!
Hoping for the best and going for follow up ultrasound tomorrow cd18.

Baby dust to all of us :dust:


----------



## filipenko32

Hi there, just wondering if anyone on here is taking clomid to produce more than one egg to up chances of normal egg implanting? I've had 4 mc and whilst one was a normal loss one was chromosomally abnormal. Since I miscarry anyway I just wanted to try to rule out an abnormal loss again. Or does anyone know any stories of anyone who ovulates anyway and took clomid for the same reasons? Thanks :flower:


----------



## momwannabe81

here goes to cycle 3 clomid :cry: was so hoping this would be it


----------



## kel21

Still waiting on the witch! Should have started fri or sat. Had af symptoms friday (slightly crampy which I usually get right before or after I start, and my usual rages!) Now nothing. No pregnancy symptoms, no af symptoms, nothing! :nope: And all BFN!!!! I hate this, guess clomid is going to make my cycle longer! Right now I am either 15 dpo (going off of opk) or 13 dpo going off of o pains. :shrug:


----------



## wantababy1

Hey ladies! How are you guys doing? Went to my dr appt today and got another urine test and it was neg, but still no af!!!! My dr wouldn't do a blood test cuz she says she just wants to wait it out, is she serious I am pulling my hair out wondering what's going on. I just wish af will come already if that's what's going to happen. It's only my first round so hope isn't completely gone for me yet. I think I will try robitussin and preseed. I have a question. How do I take the robitussin with the clomid? I guess round 2 here I come, eventually.


----------



## wantababy1

Af finally showed up! I don't know whether to :cry: or :happydance:. I guess the best part is knowing I'm on to my second round and I am hoping for success this time. Lots of baby dust to all of the ladies still waiting for their bfp and also to myself....


----------



## 35_Smiling

good for you wantababy1 i would be happy and sad myself but at least it showing you are ovulating and you can ttc again. good luck and all the best :dust:

Winston love i guess no news is bad news, so you must have :test:'ed by now:haha:. good luck to you too hun and all the best! :dust:


AFM just popping in to say hello to all you wonderful ladies in the same boat as me TTC'ing. Good luck :dust:
i am preparing for my mid-term exams on tomorrow Tuesday. wish me luck:thumbup: I wouldn't have my results until Friday.:growlmad: i wish it could be the same day lol:dohh:


----------



## CAValleygirl

kel21 said:


> Still waiting on the witch! Should have started fri or sat. Had af symptoms friday (slightly crampy which I usually get right before or after I start, and my usual rages!) Now nothing. No pregnancy symptoms, no af symptoms, nothing! :nope: And all BFN!!!! I hate this, guess clomid is going to make my cycle longer! Right now I am either 15 dpo (going off of opk) or 13 dpo going off of o pains. :shrug:

Good luck, Kel... So frustrating that in between stage... 

Hang in there, hon!


----------



## kel21

CAValleygirl said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting on the witch! Should have started fri or sat. Had af symptoms friday (slightly crampy which I usually get right before or after I start, and my usual rages!) Now nothing. No pregnancy symptoms, no af symptoms, nothing! :nope: And all BFN!!!! I hate this, guess clomid is going to make my cycle longer! Right now I am either 15 dpo (going off of opk) or 13 dpo going off of o pains. :shrug:
> 
> Good luck, Kel... So frustrating that in between stage...
> 
> Hang in there, hon!Click to expand...

Ha! Just started spotting! She's baaack! LOL At least I can move on!


----------



## trying hard

:( sorry Kel




Nice to see you both again smiling and winston I was starting to feel like it was all new people, Zimmy are you back from holiday yet?


----------



## Lisa92881

I don't think I updated this thread, and even though some of you already know I wanted to post it here too....I got my first ever :bfp: this weekend!! It was my second round of Clomid. Hang in there gitls, it can happen!! :hugs:


----------



## Euronova

Woohooo Lisa! Happy Healthy 9 months!


----------



## wonderstars

Congratulations Lisa! I remember stalking and seeing you around, that's fabulous! I'm starting Clomid unmonitored soon, did you have yours monitored and combined with IUI? Just curious. :)


----------



## kel21

Congrats again Lisa!


----------



## trying hard

Thats amazing Lisa :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


I hope you have a great 9 months :D


----------



## owl35

Lisa92881 said:


> I don't think I updated this thread, and even though some of you already know I wanted to post it here too....I got my first ever :bfp: this weekend!! It was my second round of Clomid. Hang in there gitls, it can happen!! :hugs:

:happydance: Woohooo! That is awesome Lisa! I'm so happy for you! Congratulations!


----------



## hope0678

Congrats lisa. 

Sorry kel but dont give up baby dust to all


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks girls!!! :)

Wonderstars - Nope I wasn't monitored or doing IUI, we did it the old fashioned way. :winkwink: My dr gave me the prescription and wanted to see me back in a few months (I have an appt Wed! Not sure what to do about that, haha) and then we were going to go from there, which I think probably meant a referral to a FS. Also- just noticed your siggie, we were also ttc since oct 2010, I am 30 and hubby is 29, similar stats. ;)


----------



## ttcmb

Hi. I'm starting my 3rd round of clomid on cds 2-6 tomorrow. I have an ultrasound on cd 9. If my follicles are large enough I'll take the ovidrel shot the following day with TIC and pregnancy test 16 days later. This is my last chance before in vitro. Has anyone had success on this regime?

Also, I'll have my first appointment with an acupuncturist on Monday. Really hoping that helps.


----------



## misscoach

Lisa92881 said:


> Thanks girls!!! :)
> 
> Wonderstars - Nope I wasn't monitored or doing IUI, we did it the old fashioned way. :winkwink: My dr gave me the prescription and wanted to see me back in a few months (I have an appt Wed! Not sure what to do about that, haha) and then we were going to go from there, which I think probably meant a referral to a FS. Also- just noticed your siggie, we were also ttc since oct 2010, I am 30 and hubby is 29, similar stats. ;)

Congrats girl so happy for I love swing success stories on clomid ;) 
I took my 2nd round of clomid the 25 of jan on the 3rd day, till now I still don't know if I ov or not. I had my appointment today and I was shock my DR didn't do a blood test or any type of test at all, he just told me well since today is the 29th day of ur cycle im just gonna give u another round of clomid 100mg just wait for ur at to come than take on the 3rd day. So frustrating
so I know how happy u and im happy for u too


----------



## wonderstars

Thanks so much Lisa! That's exactly what my gynecologist has us doing while we wait for my appt. I start my first round mid-March.

Congratulations!!! Hope our stories stay similar and I join you in a few. :winkwink:


----------



## Jammers

Congrats Lisa!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## CheerCoach

Congrats Lisa! H & H 9 months!

Does anyone know if clomid lengthens your follicular phase will it also lengthen your luteal phase? I ask because my last cycle was 28 days with a 13 day luteal phase. Before clomid I had 26/27 day cycles and I'm not 100% on the luteal...I think it is usually 13 days. So this cycle I don't think I ovulated yet...or if I did perhaps I did again. I got a positive OPK on CD 13 and another positive today CD 17. I'm certain both were positive and I had negatives in between. I only continued to use the OPK's because this is our last month of trying so I figured might as well POAS as much as possible n use up the OPK's :) 

So...I guess I'm worried now that perhaps I was gearing up to O and didn't but then did today or will soon. Then my luteal phase would shorten to 11 days...in theory? I emailed my doctor but I doubt he was in today...hoping to hear back from him tomorrow. 

In the meantime I wonder if anyone has experience with this or knows what I should expect.

Oh also my bbt chart looked like I O'd on CD 15 but then temp dropped again this morning. I'm so confused....help?


----------



## trying hard

LP is usually pretty constant if you properly Oed later this month which sounds likely to me you will just have a longer cycle but your normal 13 day LP

Good luck hunny. Get baby dancing :sex:


----------



## kel21

I have heard that sometimes that is the way you get twins. That when you release 2 eggs, it is not always on the same day!:shrug: I've read that! Fxd you catch one!!!!!


----------



## Afamilygal

WOW! Lisa! I just popped onto this thread since this is my first cycle of Clomid and I was looking for some clomid buddies and I saw you are pregnant! YAY!!! Im so happy for you!!! And you were so bummed last month- and there was no need!!! :D but seriously- congrats.
16 months- wow. you deserve this dear, I wish you the healthiest and happiest 9 months!!! :hugs:

and a happy clomid success story! love it...

and to everyone else- Hi! new on this thread (obviously) and I just ovulated on my first cycle of clomid- YAY! feeling very happy- FX for all you lovely clomid ladies!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Congratulations Lisa, wonderful news!! :hugs: 


Well I am on cycle 2 of 50mg Clomid, I OVd last cycle and this cycle, which is good news. I am 6DPO.

Had a free consultation with an acupuncturist yesterday, she was lovely. She has had a lot of success helping ladies going through fertility issues. I am going to see her for 6 weeks, once a week, then once a month. I need to give her a week's food diary and diary of my cycles. If I don't get pregnant on the Clomid (2 cycles left), she will work with me through IUI or IVF. I start next week, really looking forward to it! :thumbup:


----------



## Afamilygal

CheerCoach said:


> Congrats Lisa! H & H 9 months!
> 
> Does anyone know if clomid lengthens your follicular phase will it also lengthen your luteal phase? I ask because my last cycle was 28 days with a 13 day luteal phase. Before clomid I had 26/27 day cycles and I'm not 100% on the luteal...I think it is usually 13 days. So this cycle I don't think I ovulated yet...or if I did perhaps I did again. I got a positive OPK on CD 13 and another positive today CD 17. I'm certain both were positive and I had negatives in between. I only continued to use the OPK's because this is our last month of trying so I figured might as well POAS as much as possible n use up the OPK's :)
> 
> So...I guess I'm worried now that perhaps I was gearing up to O and didn't but then did today or will soon. Then my luteal phase would shorten to 11 days...in theory? I emailed my doctor but I doubt he was in today...hoping to hear back from him tomorrow.
> 
> In the meantime I wonder if anyone has experience with this or knows what I should expect.
> 
> Oh also my bbt chart looked like I O'd on CD 15 but then temp dropped again this morning. I'm so confused....help?

Hi Cheercoach! I might be able to help you with this. I had something similar happen to me back in my December cycle and had 2 positives with negatives in between. I never had a temp rise after the first positive (on a digital) and my cbfm never went up either. I called my doctor and they ordered me a cd21 progesterone blood test to see if I had ovulated and it turned out on cd21 I had not. I then went back and did more OPKs and my CBFM only to find I was ovulating on cd24. 
I asked my RE what he thought of this and he said you can gear up to ovulate and it doesn't happen. I had had an HSG that month and he thinks it could have shocked my system a little therein delaying ovulation.

I need to mention that I wasn't on clomid but I'm not sure how that might make a difference.. If you were to release 2 eggs, it would be in the same LH surge, a max of 24 hours between, not so many days.

do you chart your BBT? 

but to answer you other question, I believe clomid can increase the length of your LP since it often induces Ovulation in a timely manner and the lining has a better shot at being nice and strong (unless Clomid thins it, then I'm not sure what happens) if it affects your progesterone positively then you might have a longer LP.

I would definitely BD today and tomorrow to be sure! I hope this helped at all. GL!!


----------



## CheerCoach

Thank you for the replies ladies :) I'm still waiting to hear back from my doctor...hoping he'll order bloodwork. I do chart, but when I look at it now I'm wondering if my thermometer is broken or something cuz it just doesn't look right.

https://www.ovagraph.com/charts/8028/chart/144766

I know twins happen on clomid...but I really would just like to catch one egg and call it good :) If we catch 2 I'll be happy...but 1 would be just dandy. I'm worried that I haven't O'd yet and I will O late and hubby will be gone. He leaves tonight for 9 days :( This was our last try...*sigh*

I'll be okay with whatever happens but right now I'm freakin out a bit. Again thanks for the replies. 

Babydust to everyone!


----------



## Lisa92881

Cheer - When you click on that link it says "access denied".


----------



## Jugs21

Massive congrats Lisa.

Such fab news!! I hope we all get that kind of luck on clomid.

I just got results for my day 21 progesterone and it was 1 :( Guessing that means I didn't ovulate. But spoke to me GP today and she advised to repeat the blood test again next week just in case we checked too early. I think I had all -ve OPKs and wasn't very optimistic that I ovulated although I keep getting on and off lower back and pelvic pain.

I've not had any symptoms still, boobs are small as usual, not bloated etc :( 
I'm not overweight (BMI 22) and am generally healthy so quite disappointed that I didn't ovulate on clomid.

Heavenly, my sister also had acupuncture during her IUI cycle and she got a BFP on her 2nd cycle of IUI :) I am considering it aswell. What do you think?

I really hope my AF comes this month so I can get started on my next cycle of clomid. Feeling sad about my progesterone result :( but will try and stay positive.

Goodluck girls

Jugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## heavenly

Jugs21 said:


> I just got results for my day 21 progesterone and it was 1 :( Guessing that means I didn't ovulate. But spoke to me GP today and she advised to repeat the blood test again next week just in case we checked too early. I think I had all -ve OPKs and wasn't very optimistic that I ovulated although I keep getting on and off lower back and pelvic pain.
> 
> I've not had any symptoms still, boobs are small as usual, not bloated etc :(
> I'm not overweight (BMI 22) and am generally healthy so quite disappointed that I didn't ovulate on clomid.
> 
> Heavenly, my sister also had acupuncture during her IUI cycle and she got a BFP on her 2nd cycle of IUI :) I am considering it aswell. What do you think?
> 
> I really hope my AF comes this month so I can get started on my next cycle of clomid. Feeling sad about my progesterone result :( but will try and stay positive.
> 
> Goodluck girls
> 
> Jugs xxxxxxxxx

How long have you been on Clomid hun? I am 46, so am on it for 4 cycles, but then won't waste anymore time, so will then look at IUI or IVF. My FSH is good but my acupuncturist said I need to get my AMH done as if that isn't great, she told me to not bother with anymore Clomid and go straight for IUI.

Don't get too down about the 21 test, that test was no good for me, I had it done a couple of times and it didn't show I ovulated but my cycle isn't the same every month, so my FS said it didn't matter. It may take a bit of the time for the Clomid to work for you. x


----------



## CheerCoach

Thank you Lisa...I didn't know there were preferences for sharing...I updated so it's available to everyone :)


----------



## Lisa92881

CheerCoach said:


> Thank you Lisa...I didn't know there were preferences for sharing...I updated so it's available to everyone :)

Perfect. So what do you mean it doesn't look right? It looks ok to me!


----------



## CheerCoach

I'm pretty new to temping so it just looks bonkers to me I guess. I have a few days that are big differences from day before. I think I read that clomid can give you odd temp shifts though. I always take temp 3 times in the morning, usually 7am, and record the highest of 3...normally all 3 are the same or a 1 degree difference. 

Also, I thought from the chart I ovulated on cd15...but since I got a os opk after...i dunno.


----------



## Lisa92881

They're erratic, but most girls temps before ov are erratic so I wouldn't worry about that. Your temps for the last 3 days have been a bit higher, combined with the pos opk I wonder if you ov'd, but didn't have a huge temp jump. Does the program that you're using give you crosshairs once ovulation has been confirmed, like Fertility Friend? You're too funny taking your temp 3 times, you really just need to do it once, before getting up out of bed, moving, or talking. I wouldn't worry about using the highest one, I would instead use the first one, since it's probably the most accurate.


----------



## CheerCoach

Lol, yeah...I just look at it sometimes and think...hmm that can't be right...so I do it again....when all 3 are close then I'm convinced. Um the ovagraph is the only one I've used. Maybe I'll try a different one...

Thanks for taking a look and for your opinion...this whole thing is driving me batty...thank goodness it's only a short trip :)


----------



## Lisa92881

:haha: I'm still in crazy town, don't feel bad.


----------



## Maurie

Welcome everyone!!:flower:


trying hard said:


> Welcome to the group to all the new people.
> 
> First of all Crazycoolmum... I so understand why you decided to do that, desperation for a baby makes us do crazy things. You are right in that lots of people are just given it like candy and it will probably be fine...Did you even ask your doc to prescribe it for you? I'm not judging just asking out of interest. Cheer coach is right that clomid is very cheep. Each month for me is a couple dollars for the pills and $50 for the testing that goes along with it. (over here you need to be monitored by bloods at least)
> 
> If you are worried about multiples I would take them days 5 to 9 and start with 50gm. 25mg is a really low dose, almost everybody starts at 50mg
> 
> I sincerely hope others here understand why you doing this. (I considered it myself) Luckily I managed to change doctors to someone willing to give it to me.
> 
> Good luck honey.
> 
> 
> cavallygirl Good luck hun, my day 13 bloods will be done on Monday :)
> 
> Lucynia sorry to hear about the cyst... hopefully they can fix you up quickly so you can get back to it. :dust:
> 
> 
> Maurie How are you holding up honey?
> 
> 
> Missy I have had some real clomid crazy months but some not so bad. Last month I was all weepy one minute then crazy angry the next complete jeckyell/Hyde thing going on but this month I have been real good, no clomid crazies at all. I don't know if the dose really matters as I have been on 50mg the whole 4 months and from what others have said when they change dose. One tube should still be ok on clomid :) At least now they know what has been your problem and can now fix it :D :dust:
> 
> Hope Good luck hun, can't really help with your questions but I'm guessing your doc is just covering as many bases as possable. Sounds like you have a through doctor. Yay you.

Sorry I haven't been on here much. I haven't had the heart. Things have been very tense between DH and I. Not for any reason other than we don't know what to say or do, but it is slowly getting better. I started seeing a therapist :blush: 

How are things going for you?



Lucynia said:


> Maurie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucynia said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I'm new to this site but I hope to get some help and support.
> My DH and I have been TTC for over a year now with no results.
> His tests came out normal and mine as well. I have regular period and never had any problems. I also think I ovulate regularly on day 14 or 15 (I can feel little pain when it happens and I also use ovulation tests).
> Last month I ovulated on my left side on my own. Didn't get pregnant so my doctor decided to put me on clomid.
> This is my first month. I took 50mgh on cd 5 to 9. I had first ultrasound on cd11; results- 'nothing on the right side and little something on the left'. Had to come back for another ultrasound on cd13. This time doctor (it was a different person) said I have a cyst on my left ovary and it is over 2cm. She was really surprised that they didn't see anything two days earlier.
> This made me really upset as I never had any problems before. I think that Clomid messed up my system. Going for another ultrasound tomorrow cd16 and I don'y know what is next.
> So disappointing:(
> 
> Sorry for my English (have been living in US only 5 years).
> All the best for everybody and please let me know if you have any advise or have been in similar situation
> 
> I am sorry to hear that. :hugs: From what I read Clomid can certainly cause Cysts, that is why it is prescribed. I am in a similar situation. I am regular, I ovulate on my own, DH's SA is all good. I do however have low progesterone. They put me on 50 mg day 3-7 we conceived on cycle 2 only to loose baby at 5w6d.
> 
> I hope everything works out for you, and you find your successClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am really sorry to hear that:hugs:
> How lonh have you been ttc begore you got pregnant?
> All the best for you. Stay strong!Click to expand...

Thank you... I had been trying for about 2 & 1/2 years. Timeline is sort of sketchy because we started NTNP but found ourselves wanting a family somewhere in there. 



Lisa92881 said:


> I don't think I updated this thread, and even though some of you already know I wanted to post it here too....I got my first ever :bfp: this weekend!! It was my second round of Clomid. Hang in there gitls, it can happen!! :hugs:

Lisa, 
Massive congrats!!! :happydance:
so excited for you :hugs:


----------



## misscoach

hello ladies
I have a question, how late can you Ov on clomid. i took it the 25th of Jan still no sign of Ov no menstrual, just feeling a little sore on my left nipple.
please help :( talk to me ladies


----------



## trying hard

generally between 5 and 10 says after the last pill is taken but sometime a bit longer... If you have more info we may be able to help... were you anovulatory pre clomid, how long are your normal cycles, have you been monitored, are you using OPKs or temping???

My guess is that if you haven't Oed yet you are probably having an anovulatory cycle and need your dose upped.

Sorry I know its not what you wanted to hear. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## wonderstars

trying hard, I see that you were given clomid on days 2-6 for all three cycles. Did your FS say why those specific days? I've been given 3 rounds, all for Days 5-9. I'm not being monitored so I'm curious about changes if the first cycle doesn't work.


----------



## misscoach

trying hard said:


> generally between 5 and 10 says after the last pill is taken but sometime a bit longer... If you have more info we may be able to help... were you anovulatory pre clomid, how long are your normal cycles, have you been monitored, are you using OPKs or temping???
> 
> My guess is that if you haven't Oed yet you are probably having an anovulatory cycle and need your dose upped.
> 
> Sorry I know its not what you wanted to hear. Good luck :hugs:

Thanks for your reply Trying Hard i means alot to me. well most of the abriviation you guys used i dont even know what some of them mean so i will try to explain my situation the best way i can.

I have irregular cycle when i say irregular i mean iregullllllllllllllllar it varied sometimes it 37 to 60 days. But anyways i went to a GYN he did some test and decided to put me on clomid. before he gave me prometrium to get AF ahter taking the prometrium it came 3 days after and it lasted 3 days. I took the Clomid on the 3rd day that was in Jan 25, i didnt chart because i have pcos and i kept getting possitive so instead we just :sex: every day and sometimes every other day i also use preseed. its been 30 days since my last period and 22 days after the last pills of clomid. So far no af nothing at all just have one sore nipple and some creamy discharge thats all.:cry::cry:
i went back to my GYN yesterday he didnt eben do a vlodd test, he didnt even check me he just prescribe me another dose of cloming this time 100mg and he said to take it on the third of my period if it come this week.:nope: I am so disapointed it is hard to find a good Dr. thats willing to help and that understand how you really feel.


----------



## trying hard

wonderstars. My FS believes that those days get the best results. My days and dose haven't changed because I am responding nicely to the drugs, I'm just not pregnant. I get bloods drawn two days before O and 7 days after so they know I am Oing well on the drugs.


Misscoach

Was the first dose 50mg?

His treatment seems pretty typical to me but a little disappointing that you are not being monitored considering you have PCOS... Even with PCOS you should sign up to fertility freind and start recording you bastial body temperature so you can get some sort of idea of when or if you ovulate especially considering you aren't having bloods or scans. Have you been given anything to bring on your period or will you just start your next round at the end of the week?

Sorry your doctor isn't more helpful.

Sarah. :hugs:


----------



## misscoach

trying hard said:


> wonderstars. My FS believes that those days get the best results. My days and dose haven't changed because I am responding nicely to the drugs, I'm just not pregnant. I get bloods drawn two days before O and 7 days after so they know I am Oing well on the drugs.
> 
> 
> Misscoach
> 
> Was the first dose 50mg?
> 
> His treatment seems pretty typical to me but a little disappointing that you are not being monitored considering you have PCOS... Even with PCOS you should sign up to fertility freind and start recording you bastial body temperature so you can get some sort of idea of when or if you ovulate especially considering you aren't having bloods or scans. Have you been given anything to bring on your period or will you just start your next round at the end of the week?
> 
> Sorry your doctor isn't more helpful.
> 
> Sarah. :hugs:

my 1st round was 50mg, i dont know if i OV or not, but im guessing if i did i shouldve start a period already on day 28 or 29 im on da 31 now still nothing. just what i stated earlier one sore nipple thats all. 
I was waiting for my period to start than take the second round so if it dont come this week i will call him to give me someting to bring my period than start the clomid.:cry::cry: Im so mad and confused right now.


----------



## CAValleygirl

misscoach said:


> trying hard said:
> 
> 
> wonderstars. My FS believes that those days get the best results. My days and dose haven't changed because I am responding nicely to the drugs, I'm just not pregnant. I get bloods drawn two days before O and 7 days after so they know I am Oing well on the drugs.
> 
> 
> Misscoach
> 
> Was the first dose 50mg?
> 
> His treatment seems pretty typical to me but a little disappointing that you are not being monitored considering you have PCOS... Even with PCOS you should sign up to fertility freind and start recording you bastial body temperature so you can get some sort of idea of when or if you ovulate especially considering you aren't having bloods or scans. Have you been given anything to bring on your period or will you just start your next round at the end of the week?
> 
> Sorry your doctor isn't more helpful.
> 
> Sarah. :hugs:
> 
> my 1st round was 50mg, i dont know if i OV or not, but im guessing if i did i shouldve start a period already on day 28 or 29 im on da 31 now still nothing. just what i stated earlier one sore nipple thats all.
> I was waiting for my period to start than take the second round so if it dont come this week i will call him to give me someting to bring my period than start the clomid.:cry::cry: Im so mad and confused right now.Click to expand...

Have you taken a pregnancy test?


----------



## misscoach

CAValleygirl said:


> misscoach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying hard said:
> 
> 
> wonderstars. My FS believes that those days get the best results. My days and dose haven't changed because I am responding nicely to the drugs, I'm just not pregnant. I get bloods drawn two days before O and 7 days after so they know I am Oing well on the drugs.
> 
> 
> Misscoach
> 
> Was the first dose 50mg?
> 
> His treatment seems pretty typical to me but a little disappointing that you are not being monitored considering you have PCOS... Even with PCOS you should sign up to fertility freind and start recording you bastial body temperature so you can get some sort of idea of when or if you ovulate especially considering you aren't having bloods or scans. Have you been given anything to bring on your period or will you just start your next round at the end of the week?
> 
> Sorry your doctor isn't more helpful.
> 
> Sarah. :hugs:
> 
> my 1st round was 50mg, i dont know if i OV or not, but im guessing if i did i shouldve start a period already on day 28 or 29 im on da 31 now still nothing. just what i stated earlier one sore nipple thats all.
> I was waiting for my period to start than take the second round so if it dont come this week i will call him to give me someting to bring my period than start the clomid.:cry::cry: Im so mad and confused right now.Click to expand...
> 
> Have you taken a pregnancy test?Click to expand...

yes i did yesterday Sarah. the DR said it was Neg. Im waitinf to see what happen by the end of this week.


----------



## misscoach

CAValleygirl said:


> misscoach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying hard said:
> 
> 
> wonderstars. My FS believes that those days get the best results. My days and dose haven't changed because I am responding nicely to the drugs, I'm just not pregnant. I get bloods drawn two days before O and 7 days after so they know I am Oing well on the drugs.
> 
> 
> Misscoach
> 
> Was the first dose 50mg?
> 
> His treatment seems pretty typical to me but a little disappointing that you are not being monitored considering you have PCOS... Even with PCOS you should sign up to fertility freind and start recording you bastial body temperature so you can get some sort of idea of when or if you ovulate especially considering you aren't having bloods or scans. Have you been given anything to bring on your period or will you just start your next round at the end of the week?
> 
> Sorry your doctor isn't more helpful.
> 
> Sarah. :hugs:
> 
> my 1st round was 50mg, i dont know if i OV or not, but im guessing if i did i shouldve start a period already on day 28 or 29 im on da 31 now still nothing. just what i stated earlier one sore nipple thats all.
> I was waiting for my period to start than take the second round so if it dont come this week i will call him to give me someting to bring my period than start the clomid.:cry::cry: Im so mad and confused right now.Click to expand...
> 
> Have you taken a pregnancy test?Click to expand...

CAValleygirl yes hun i did nothing yet:shrug: im just hping that i did get :spermy: catch one if not i just want :witch: to show her face so i can start my second round.


----------



## ttcreed

Hi ladies, 
I am so sorry I haven't posted for a while, I have been really busy. I am now 10 weeks pregnant today, and so far everything is ok. I got to see the heartbeat two weeks ago and I almost started to cry. I am still trying to stay skeptical in case something happens, but its really hard when I feel the baby "flutters" in my belly. The Doc told me its not gas, its baby moving lol My morning sickness is ok, but its lasting off and on all day and night. I was put on promithazine (anti nausea) meds to help me get through, thankfully its safe to take. I had my first weird craving the other night, I wanted cucumbers and mashed potatoes. i didnt mix them but i did dip the cucumbers into the tators lol My most recent one was pie, took two bites and gagged. I love pie, and its funny that I cant stomach it right now. I have been lucky, I guess, that I have not thrown up, sometimes I wish I could. Good luck to everyone who is ttc, dont give up hope (we tried for over a year, then on our third cycle of clomid it happened). Much love and prayers to you all!!!! Anna


----------



## Jugs21

misscoach said:


> hello ladies
> I have a question, how late can you Ov on clomid. i took it the 25th of Jan still no sign of Ov no menstrual, just feeling a little sore on my left nipple.
> please help :( talk to me ladies

Thanks Heavenly. Have only been on clomid 100mg for 1 month so far. So hoping you're right and that I have more luck next cycle. I am 30 years old, never been pregnant before and been trying to conceive actively for 4 months.

Miss Coach, as the other girls are saying all the literature claims you ovulate 5-10 days after your last clomid pill. 
I had exactly the same as you. I got -ve OPKs throughout my cycle and temperature was all over the place. I found even charting was getting stressful so stopped after CD 19 as I doubt I ovulated. I've had slight twinges in my nipples too but no swelling/bloating etc.

My blood at Day 21 was low. I am now on CD26 (a few days behind you). I am hopeful for an AF as obviously a :bfp: is unlikely :(

My doctor said if AF doesn't come I'll need to again take provera and try clomid for another cycle. She is not keen to up the dose as I am not overweight and she is concerned about hyperstimulation.

Keep me updated if AF arrives or maybe a :bfp: :D

Goodluck

xx


----------



## trying hard

Nice to see you again tccreed :)


----------



## imogenwanted

ttcreed said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am so sorry I haven't posted for a while, I have been really busy. I am now 10 weeks pregnant today, and so far everything is ok. I got to see the heartbeat two weeks ago and I almost started to cry. I am still trying to stay skeptical in case something happens, but its really hard when I feel the baby "flutters" in my belly. The Doc told me its not gas, its baby moving lol My morning sickness is ok, but its lasting off and on all day and night. I was put on promithazine (anti nausea) meds to help me get through, thankfully its safe to take. I had my first weird craving the other night, I wanted cucumbers and mashed potatoes. i didnt mix them but i did dip the cucumbers into the tators lol My most recent one was pie, took two bites and gagged. I love pie, and its funny that I cant stomach it right now. I have been lucky, I guess, that I have not thrown up, sometimes I wish I could. Good luck to everyone who is ttc, dont give up hope (we tried for over a year, then on our third cycle of clomid it happened). Much love and prayers to you all!!!! Anna



congratulations fingers crossed for you


----------



## imogenwanted

ladies anyone who have ovulated on clomid is it normal to have pain on and off from 5dpo-7dpo.

i feel so sick and so tired tem has stayed up had slight dip 5-7 but just feel rubish is this just normal for clomid or could i have a chance.
:)


----------



## hope0678

misscoach said:


> trying hard said:
> 
> 
> generally between 5 and 10 says after the last pill is taken but sometime a bit longer... If you have more info we may be able to help... were you anovulatory pre clomid, how long are your normal cycles, have you been monitored, are you using OPKs or temping???
> 
> My guess is that if you haven't Oed yet you are probably having an anovulatory cycle and need your dose upped.
> 
> Sorry I know its not what you wanted to hear. Good luck :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for your reply Trying Hard i means alot to me. well most of the abriviation you guys used i dont even know what some of them mean so i will try to explain my situation the best way i can.
> 
> I have irregular cycle when i say irregular i mean iregullllllllllllllllar it varied sometimes it 37 to 60 days. But anyways i went to a GYN he did some test and decided to put me on clomid. before he gave me prometrium to get AF ahter taking the prometrium it came 3 days after and it lasted 3 days. I took the Clomid on the 3rd day that was in Jan 25, i didnt chart because i have pcos and i kept getting possitive so instead we just :sex: every day and sometimes every other day i also use preseed. its been 30 days since my last period and 22 days after the last pills of clomid. So far no af nothing at all just have one sore nipple and some creamy discharge thats all.:cry::cry:
> i went back to my GYN yesterday he didnt eben do a vlodd test, he didnt even check me he just prescribe me another dose of cloming this time 100mg and he said to take it on the third of my period if it come this week.:nope: I am so disapointed it is hard to find a good Dr. thats willing to help and that understand how you really feel.Click to expand...

misscoach!! that happened to my last month, well last mestrual cycle. I took soy isoflavones (which I heard its the same as clomid but naturally and over the counter) but ovulation never happened :nope: the doctor sent me some test and I did it the 21 day of my cycle, it showed i didn't ovulate, my progesteron level was .01 (whatever that means lol) so i got the :witch: by itself the same day I went to the doctor, he prescribe me clomid 3-5 and some other medication, I have to go back to do an ultrasound on my 14 day of cycle to see if clomid is working.
you mentioned your doctor gave you Prometrium? Now i'm confused because I have to take Prometrium from day 17-28 of my cycle, does it means I'll get my period? hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## hope0678

ttcreed said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am so sorry I haven't posted for a while, I have been really busy. I am now 10 weeks pregnant today, and so far everything is ok. I got to see the heartbeat two weeks ago and I almost started to cry. I am still trying to stay skeptical in case something happens, but its really hard when I feel the baby "flutters" in my belly. The Doc told me its not gas, its baby moving lol My morning sickness is ok, but its lasting off and on all day and night. I was put on promithazine (anti nausea) meds to help me get through, thankfully its safe to take. I had my first weird craving the other night, I wanted cucumbers and mashed potatoes. i didnt mix them but i did dip the cucumbers into the tators lol My most recent one was pie, took two bites and gagged. I love pie, and its funny that I cant stomach it right now. I have been lucky, I guess, that I have not thrown up, sometimes I wish I could. Good luck to everyone who is ttc, dont give up hope (we tried for over a year, then on our third cycle of clomid it happened). Much love and prayers to you all!!!! Anna

congrats!!!


----------



## hope0678

imogenwanted said:


> ladies anyone who have ovulated on clomid is it normal to have pain on and off from 5dpo-7dpo.
> 
> i feel so sick and so tired tem has stayed up had slight dip 5-7 but just feel rubish is this just normal for clomid or could i have a chance.
> :)

I don't remember last time when I used clomid of the side effects, (this was 7 years ago) I just recently started my clomid. Today is my 9day of my cycle.. Good luck!!!


----------



## misscoach

ttcreed said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am so sorry I haven't posted for a while, I have been really busy. I am now 10 weeks pregnant today, and so far everything is ok. I got to see the heartbeat two weeks ago and I almost started to cry. I am still trying to stay skeptical in case something happens, but its really hard when I feel the baby "flutters" in my belly. The Doc told me its not gas, its baby moving lol My morning sickness is ok, but its lasting off and on all day and night. I was put on promithazine (anti nausea) meds to help me get through, thankfully its safe to take. I had my first weird craving the other night, I wanted cucumbers and mashed potatoes. i didnt mix them but i did dip the cucumbers into the tators lol My most recent one was pie, took two bites and gagged. I love pie, and its funny that I cant stomach it right now. I have been lucky, I guess, that I have not thrown up, sometimes I wish I could. Good luck to everyone who is ttc, dont give up hope (we tried for over a year, then on our third cycle of clomid it happened). Much love and prayers to you all!!!! Anna

congrats ttcreed!


----------



## misscoach

Jugs21 said:


> misscoach said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies
> I have a question, how late can you Ov on clomid. i took it the 25th of Jan still no sign of Ov no menstrual, just feeling a little sore on my left nipple.
> please help :( talk to me ladies
> 
> Thanks Heavenly. Have only been on clomid 100mg for 1 month so far. So hoping you're right and that I have more luck next cycle. I am 30 years old, never been pregnant before and been trying to conceive actively for 4 months.
> 
> Miss Coach, as the other girls are saying all the literature claims you ovulate 5-10 days after your last clomid pill.
> I had exactly the same as you. I got -ve OPKs throughout my cycle and temperature was all over the place. I found even charting was getting stressful so stopped after CD 19 as I doubt I ovulated. I've had slight twinges in my nipples too but no swelling/bloating etc.
> 
> My blood at Day 21 was low. I am now on CD26 (a few days behind you). I am hopeful for an AF as obviously a :bfp: is unlikely :(
> 
> My doctor said if AF doesn't come I'll need to again take provera and try clomid for another cycle. She is not keen to up the dose as I am not overweight and she is concerned about hyperstimulation.
> 
> Keep me updated if AF arrives or maybe a :bfp: :D
> 
> Goodluck
> 
> xxClick to expand...

girl i know exactly what you are going through right now... all im saying is if i am not:bfp: my period shouldve came already... its already day 31 of my cylcle and nothing yet i was hype because i thought it was gonna show her face soon due to alot of cm and one sore nipple but nothing YET:shrug:
I think im gonna call the office and go back to him to take something to bring:witch: so i can move on to my second round.


----------



## misscoach

hope0678 said:


> misscoach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying hard said:
> 
> 
> generally between 5 and 10 says after the last pill is taken but sometime a bit longer... If you have more info we may be able to help... were you anovulatory pre clomid, how long are your normal cycles, have you been monitored, are you using OPKs or temping???
> 
> My guess is that if you haven't Oed yet you are probably having an anovulatory cycle and need your dose upped.
> 
> Sorry I know its not what you wanted to hear. Good luck :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for your reply Trying Hard i means alot to me. well most of the abriviation you guys used i dont even know what some of them mean so i will try to explain my situation the best way i can.
> 
> I have irregular cycle when i say irregular i mean iregullllllllllllllllar it varied sometimes it 37 to 60 days. But anyways i went to a GYN he did some test and decided to put me on clomid. before he gave me prometrium to get AF ahter taking the prometrium it came 3 days after and it lasted 3 days. I took the Clomid on the 3rd day that was in Jan 25, i didnt chart because i have pcos and i kept getting possitive so instead we just :sex: every day and sometimes every other day i also use preseed. its been 30 days since my last period and 22 days after the last pills of clomid. So far no af nothing at all just have one sore nipple and some creamy discharge thats all.:cry::cry:
> i went back to my GYN yesterday he didnt eben do a vlodd test, he didnt even check me he just prescribe me another dose of cloming this time 100mg and he said to take it on the third of my period if it come this week.:nope: I am so disapointed it is hard to find a good Dr. thats willing to help and that understand how you really feel.Click to expand...
> 
> misscoach!! that happened to my last month, well last mestrual cycle. I took soy isoflavones (which I heard its the same as clomid but naturally and over the counter) but ovulation never happened :nope: the doctor sent me some test and I did it the 21 day of my cycle, it showed i didn't ovulate, my progesteron level was .01 (whatever that means lol) so i got the :witch: by itself the same day I went to the doctor, he prescribe me clomid 3-5 and some other medication, I have to go back to do an ultrasound on my 14 day of cycle to see if clomid is working.
> you mentioned your doctor gave you Prometrium? Now i'm confused because I have to take Prometrium from day 17-28 of my cycle, does it means I'll get my period? hope you get your BFP soonClick to expand...

Im glad you mentioned the soy isoflavones I think im gonna try that on my 3rd round. but he gave me prometrium because my cycle are very irregular and he wanted to start the clomid so he prescribed me prometrium to bring my period than on day 3 after the last pill i started spotting than stop next day than the day after it came and it only lasted 3 days so on the 3rd day i took the clomind. so this time i think im gonna call him now to ask for something to bring my period because im on day 31 of my cycle still nothing.


oh i forgot to mentioned to you guys that my Husband did a test for his:spermy: the DR said his sperm count is good but only 1% of it looks normal the rest of them are abnormal:shrug: at this point i truely dont know what to do or how to go about it now to increase our chances.:sad2:


----------



## Euronova

don't freak out spear analysis always have crazy result!!! I would need to look back at OH's but they are really strict and not many men have more than 5% normal I think.

I had OH to drink only one cup of coffee a day, wear special looser pants, stop doing his running training and I got him on the pregnacare fertility vitamins as well as additional macca extract.


----------



## misscoach

Euronova said:


> don't freak out spear analysis always have crazy result!!! I would need to look back at OH's but they are really strict and not many men have more than 5% normal I think.
> 
> I had OH to drink only one cup of coffee a day, wear special looser pants, stop doing his running training and I got him on the pregnacare fertility vitamins as well as additional macca extract.

Thank You Euronova for you kind words:hugs:
i was freaking out because i was like OMG onlyy 1% what am i gonna do.
so i started taking prenatal vitamins and i also have him taking vitamins aswell thats all i can think off.


----------



## hope0678

misscoach said:


> hope0678 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misscoach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying hard said:
> 
> 
> generally between 5 and 10 says after the last pill is taken but sometime a bit longer... If you have more info we may be able to help... were you anovulatory pre clomid, how long are your normal cycles, have you been monitored, are you using OPKs or temping???
> 
> My guess is that if you haven't Oed yet you are probably having an anovulatory cycle and need your dose upped.
> 
> Sorry I know its not what you wanted to hear. Good luck :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for your reply Trying Hard i means alot to me. well most of the abriviation you guys used i dont even know what some of them mean so i will try to explain my situation the best way i can.
> 
> I have irregular cycle when i say irregular i mean iregullllllllllllllllar it varied sometimes it 37 to 60 days. But anyways i went to a GYN he did some test and decided to put me on clomid. before he gave me prometrium to get AF ahter taking the prometrium it came 3 days after and it lasted 3 days. I took the Clomid on the 3rd day that was in Jan 25, i didnt chart because i have pcos and i kept getting possitive so instead we just :sex: every day and sometimes every other day i also use preseed. its been 30 days since my last period and 22 days after the last pills of clomid. So far no af nothing at all just have one sore nipple and some creamy discharge thats all.:cry::cry:
> i went back to my GYN yesterday he didnt eben do a vlodd test, he didnt even check me he just prescribe me another dose of cloming this time 100mg and he said to take it on the third of my period if it come this week.:nope: I am so disapointed it is hard to find a good Dr. thats willing to help and that understand how you really feel.Click to expand...
> 
> misscoach!! that happened to my last month, well last mestrual cycle. I took soy isoflavones (which I heard its the same as clomid but naturally and over the counter) but ovulation never happened :nope: the doctor sent me some test and I did it the 21 day of my cycle, it showed i didn't ovulate, my progesteron level was .01 (whatever that means lol) so i got the :witch: by itself the same day I went to the doctor, he prescribe me clomid 3-5 and some other medication, I have to go back to do an ultrasound on my 14 day of cycle to see if clomid is working.
> you mentioned your doctor gave you Prometrium? Now i'm confused because I have to take Prometrium from day 17-28 of my cycle, does it means I'll get my period? hope you get your BFP soonClick to expand...
> 
> Im glad you mentioned the soy isoflavones I think im gonna try that on my 3rd round. but he gave me prometrium because my cycle are very irregular and he wanted to start the clomid so he prescribed me prometrium to bring my period than on day 3 after the last pill i started spotting than stop next day than the day after it came and it only lasted 3 days so on the 3rd day i took the clomind. so this time i think im gonna call him now to ask for something to bring my period because im on day 31 of my cycle still nothing.
> 
> 
> oh i forgot to mentioned to you guys that my Husband did a test for his:spermy: the DR said his sperm count is good but only 1% of it looks normal the rest of them are abnormal:shrug: at this point i truely dont know what to do or how to go about it now to increase our chances.:sad2:Click to expand...

I have no idea of the normal and abnormal...do you ask the doctor?? does he give you diffreent options?? I remember with my ex back then when the doctor did the sperm analysis it came back low on something and he order him an ultrasound, long story short, he had varicocele and got surgery for that, and 7 month after surgery I got my BFP, my son is going to be 6 in april


----------



## hope0678

Euronova said:


> don't freak out spear analysis always have crazy result!!! I would need to look back at OH's but they are really strict and not many men have more than 5% normal I think.
> 
> I had OH to drink only one cup of coffee a day, wear special looser pants, stop doing his running training and I got him on the pregnacare fertility vitamins as well as additional macca extract.

oh that's good to know, wow... I guess I'll put by DB taking vitamens too, I started this cycle taking it. let's see


----------



## CAValleygirl

My DH has low morphology- 30%. He started taking Fertileaid for Men. We'll see if it worked!


----------



## Lisa92881

My husband's SA showed only 3% normal....guess it was enough. :) Stay positive girls, any SA is just a "snapshot" in time of what is going on, and so many things can affect it. Not-so-perfect results don't mean that there's no shot. :hugs:


----------



## hope0678

Lisa92881 said:


> My husband's SA showed only 3% normal....guess it was enough. :) Stay positive girls, any SA is just a "snapshot" in time of what is going on, and so many things can affect it. Not-so-perfect results don't mean that there's no shot. :hugs:

that is so true, because the SA is not the same, they are thinking oh I'm doing this to get the result and put in back of their mind a lot of stuff jajaja


----------



## hope0678

Lisa92881 said:


> I don't think I updated this thread, and even though some of you already know I wanted to post it here too....I got my first ever :bfp: this weekend!! It was my second round of Clomid. Hang in there gitls, it can happen!! :hugs:

congratulation!!!!!! 
Lisa question, it was your second round, what mg? you did something else beside taking the clomid? like monitoring with an ulstrasound or blood test? sorry to many question :wacko:


----------



## Lisa92881

It was my second round of 25mg. I didn't do monitoring or blood tests. I did chart though. The only other thing I did was use Conceive Plus internally the day before, day of, and day after ov...and on those 3 days I also took Mucinex 3x daily.


----------



## hope0678

Lisa92881 said:


> It was my second round of 25mg. I didn't do monitoring or blood tests. I did chart though. The only other thing I did was use Conceive Plus internally the day before, day of, and day after ov...and on those 3 days I also took Mucinex 3x daily.

ok, all of these is kind a new to me, what's a conceive plus? and what's a mucinex??


----------



## Lisa92881

Conceive plus is a sperm friendly luricant, and Mucinex is a cough medicine, it helps loosen congestion, and also helps loosen/thin CM.


----------



## momwannabe81

concieve plus is a sperm friendly lube and musinex si the cough syrup that helps loosen ur cm and increase the amount to give sperm a better enviroment


----------



## hope0678

Lisa92881 said:


> Conceive plus is a sperm friendly luricant, and Mucinex is a cough medicine, it helps loosen congestion, and also helps loosen/thin CM.

Ohhh where can I get the sperm friendly? Mucinex is like robituseen?


----------



## misscoach

I used pree-seed, i think im gonna give that Conceive Plus a try


----------



## hope0678

momwannabe81 said:


> concieve plus is a sperm friendly lube and musinex si the cough syrup that helps loosen ur cm and increase the amount to give sperm a better enviroment

thank you ;)


----------



## Lisa92881

I got mine from Amazon. Yes Mucinex is the same as Robitussin, just make sure the ONLY active ingredient is gualifinesin. :)


----------



## momwannabe81

i think u can find the lube at walgreens/cvs pharmacy if not u can buy them online. And yes mucinex is like robitussen.


----------



## misscoach

Lisa92881 said:


> It was my second round of 25mg. I didn't do monitoring or blood tests. I did chart though. The only other thing I did was use Conceive Plus internally the day before, day of, and day after ov...and on those 3 days I also took Mucinex 3x daily.

Hey lisa Congrats 
:hugs:
where can I buy the Conceive Plus,


----------



## hope0678

momwannabe81 said:


> i think u can find the lube at walgreens/cvs pharmacy if not u can buy them online. And yes mucinex is like robitussen.

ahhhh!!! gtk :thumbup: thanks 

I don't know what to do, I'm taking estradiol from 8-12(day of my cycle) going to the dcotor Monday which is my 14 dya of my cycle to see if clomid is working, and if it is I'll get a trigger shot (hope dn't hurt, I dont like needle :(... then starting on day 17 trhu 28 I have to use prometrium,(they are pills but doctor told me to use it as suppository) :shrug:


----------



## hope0678

Lisa92881 said:


> I got mine from Amazon. Yes Mucinex is the same as Robitussin, just make sure the ONLY active ingredient is gualifinesin. :)

oh okay, good to know.. :thumbup: thank you


----------



## CheerCoach

Hi ladies I have an OT post :)

I entered my daughter's photo in a contest to win a saddle on Facebook. She's getting a pony for her b-day so winning the saddle would be sooo terrific! Anyway, if you wouldn't mind go to https://www.facebook.com/#!/mroyalsaddles and like their page and then like the photo of "Mackenzie in a cowboy hat".

I'd really appreciate it :) 

Hope everyone is doing well...where ever you are in cycle! I'm still confused about ovulation this month...as I got another pos OPK this morning. WTH? I'm trying not to obsess about it...but that's difficult. I'm just gonna start testing at what would normally be 10dpo (cd25)...today is cd19 so only 6 days til I start testing. 

Anyone else testing around the 28th? Baby dust all around and thank you to any and all who take the time to vote :)


----------



## hope0678

CheerCoach said:


> Hi ladies I have an OT post :)
> 
> I entered my daughter's photo in a contest to win a saddle on Facebook. She's getting a pony for her b-day so winning the saddle would be sooo terrific! Anyway, if you wouldn't mind go to https://www.facebook.com/#!/mroyalsaddles and like their page and then like the photo of "Mackenzie in a cowboy hat".
> 
> I'd really appreciate it :)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well...where ever you are in cycle! I'm still confused about ovulation this month...as I got another pos OPK this morning. WTH? I'm trying not to obsess about it...but that's difficult. I'm just gonna start testing at what would normally be 10dpo (cd25)...today is cd19 so only 6 days til I start testing.
> 
> Anyone else testing around the 28th? Baby dust all around and thank you to any and all who take the time to vote :)

never mind, found the pic, she is adorable


----------



## CheerCoach

Ahhh thank you :) She was so fussy when we took the photo...normally she's smiling but we had been on a 3 hour play date at the park and then to lunch. Couple that with teething and she wasn't happy.


----------



## hope0678

good luck!! hope she win, she is to cute


----------



## CheerCoach

Oh, I also wanted to let you all know...some of you do the acupuncture from what I've read....for those who don't care for that there is another modality which is similar, though has no needles. It's called Bowen Therapy...it's only similar in that it works with your bodies meridians and such. It's not covered by most insurances yet, but luckily it isn't expensive. So if you are looking for additional ways to increase conception chances try googling Bowen Therapy there is a good amount of info out there :)

I had Bowen before conceiving Mackenzie, but had it for different reasons...can' help but wonder if having helped in conception though :)


----------



## kel21

I have my clomid, b6 & 12, prenatals, opks and pre-seed. I think I'm ready! Bring it on! :happydance:


----------



## CheerCoach

Yay! Good luck n lots of babydust Kel


----------



## jm823

Hi everyone I stumbled across this forum and could use some support. I am losing hope with clomid 50 mg I am on round 4 and feeling discouraged! I had bw 1st round and I did ovulate... what round is everyone on?


----------



## hope0678

This is my first round this time (i took clomid before my son 6 years ago but he was conceived naturally)


----------



## trying hard

jm823 I'm round 4 too :cry:


----------



## momwannabe81

Round 3 for me


----------



## Jugs21

Hi *jm823*, I'm on round 1 but hoping to start round 2 once :af: comes.

*Misscoach*, just wait another few days before taking prometrium/provera. My doc said sometimes the cycle is 35 days so hopefully :af: will come without using any meds. If not, then take it. I'll probably do the same if I get to day 35!

Anyone else HATE this waiting game. I feel like this has been the LONGEST month of my life. I'm just counting down the days 1 by 1.

*Kel21*, goodluck hun.

xx


----------



## hope0678

jugs i'm the same, it feel sooo longggg.. the dayss are passing sooo slowwww


----------



## Afamilygal

I agree Jugs and Hope- SO slow! so frustrating! but if you are on vacation- the time just FLIES by. jeez.. :) Staying busy really helps but I find myself thinking about it all the time so there is no escape.. how is everyone feeling so far?


----------



## Jugs21

I've calmed down a little compared to 2 weeks ago. I was going insane checking OPKs, charting, reading all possible forums on the internet.

DH was finding it difficult too so told me to chill out. I don't think I've quite 'chilled out' but am a lot calmer than before!

I think next cycle im not going to chart or do the opks, will just :sex: every other day and hope for the best.

I'm also considering metformin. Heard success is better on both clomid and metformin. But I'm not overweight so don't know if it'll help much.

If anyone has any experience with it let me know pleeeaaase.

Thanks girls. tick tock...tick tock

xx


----------



## hope0678

Afamilygal said:


> I agree Jugs and Hope- SO slow! so frustrating! but if you are on vacation- the time just FLIES by. jeez.. :) Staying busy really helps but I find myself thinking about it all the time so there is no escape.. how is everyone feeling so far?

I know, on weekedns times flies... but oh well thats part of life :baby:

I'm feeling weird lol, yesterday night I have some cramps, like menstrual cramps, I'm hoping thats clomid doing what it supoosed to do. otherwise I have no idea :shrug:


----------



## holdinghope99

Hi ladies! Well generally I just sit back and kind of read the forum and comment here or there...

For started the Metformin isnt only for overweight people. it helps with insulin resistance which a lot of people suffer from. its is also perscribed as a diabetes medication so apparently it has multiple things it helps with lol

So for me I am now starting my third cycle of Clomid. We have been trying for over a year and doctor wanted to start Clomid as we discovered I do not ovulate on my own! What fun that is!! So pretty much we had over a year of waited time!! So my first two cycles she had me on 50mg of Clomid and just this cycle she up'd me to 100mg because when she did my BW she said I did not ovulate and they wanted me to try one more month at the same dosage and it still didnt work but I still managed to get AF on day 29. Wierd how my body is working. So I had to have my bloodwork done on day 21 again this month and if the numbers arent as high as she wants them to be she will be uping me to 150mg. Seems like so much but at the same time I just want my body to work so I can finally get the pregnancy we have been trying for for sooooo long!!

Hoping the sideeffects arent too bad on the higher dose. only thing i got on the lower dose was hot flashes a few times and they only lasted like 10-15 minutes. and AF is very heavy when she visits which i am not used to because I have always had such a light cycle!! Maybe its a sign!! lol

Well hope we all get what we are trying for sooner than later!!!


----------



## misscoach

Jugs21 said:


> Hi *jm823*, I'm on round 1 but hoping to start round 2 once :af: comes.
> 
> *Misscoach*, just wait another few days before taking prometrium/provera. My doc said sometimes the cycle is 35 days so hopefully :af: will come without using any meds. If not, then take it. I'll probably do the same if I get to day 35!
> 
> Anyone else HATE this waiting game. I feel like this has been the LONGEST month of my life. I'm just counting down the days 1 by 1.
> 
> *Kel21*, goodluck hun.
> 
> xx

Jugs2 you are sooooooooooooo right and i hate the waiting game. so im gonna wait until sunday or monday if i dont see it i will def go back to my Dr. so he can give me something to bring it. right now i am way too confused of not seing my period:shrug: ans having pain on my nipples.

I have a question though when the DR give you 100mg do you have to take two 50mg everyday for the 5 days?


----------



## CheerCoach

I agree about how the cycles feel so long :( I think this one has been the worst so far and I think its that way for me since it's our last attempt. I can't help but feel hopeless right now. I go back and forth, one minute feeling like if I get a bfn I'll be okay with it and just move on....then I switch back to...well maybe another cycle after this one. In my heart I think it would be better to stop trying. *sigh*

I know how disheartening it is when a cycle isn't successful, but I really encourage everyone here to keep positive! haha, I say that when I'm so negative right now...but I do mean it, It took us 16 months to conceive Mackenzie...it was a very rough journey but so worth it! I also know a few women from a local group I belong to who conceived after years...failed IUI's, failed IVF's and then sudden unexpected pregnancy. In fact one of the mom's ended up adopting 2 children and the day after they got the 2nd one she found out she was pregnant :)

:hugs: for you all, in the event that I don't conceive I'll have to force myself to really give in...and I doubt I'll visit the boards (don't wanna go anymore crazy)...but I'll hope for each of you to get your lil miracles! 

Okay, crazy clomid woman here...lol lotsa babydust for everyone


----------



## misscoach

CheerCoach said:


> I agree about how the cycles feel so long :( I think this one has been the worst so far and I think its that way for me since it's our last attempt. I can't help but feel hopeless right now. I go back and forth, one minute feeling like if I get a bfn I'll be okay with it and just move on....then I switch back to...well maybe another cycle after this one. In my heart I think it would be better to stop trying. *sigh*
> 
> I know how disheartening it is when a cycle isn't successful, but I really encourage everyone here to keep positive! haha, I say that when I'm so negative right now...but I do mean it, It took us 16 months to conceive Mackenzie...it was a very rough journey but so worth it! I also know a few women from a local group I belong to who conceived after years...failed IUI's, failed IVF's and then sudden unexpected pregnancy. In fact one of the mom's ended up adopting 2 children and the day after they got the 2nd one she found out she was pregnant :)
> 
> :hugs: for you all, in the event that I don't conceive I'll have to force myself to really give in...and I doubt I'll visit the boards (don't wanna go anymore crazy)...but I'll hope for each of you to get your lil miracles!
> 
> Okay, crazy clomid woman here...lol lotsa babydust for everyone

CheerCoach:hugs: dont give up yet, i feel the same way too now that my husband is back home from deployment i wanted to stay positive and give it a second try, and now that his getting out this week he decided that he was gonna drive trucks so that means i wont get to see him often. right now we gonna start the 3rd round once AF show her face and if nothing happen by March im gonna take a break because I dont wanna hold my husband back from going after his dream. although he desparately want a baby he also want to start a civilian job right after he get out of the service.
so im keeping my fingers crossed for you and me :hugs:


----------



## danswifey31

Hi gals, Just thought I would stop in and give an update on how my cycle has been. The last time I posted I was freaking out cause I was in alot of pain but like you guys said must have been my follies growning or something, but anyway I have been testing like its going to be my last pee ever :test::haha: and last cycle I had a positive opk on CD 17 so figured it would be about the same this month but my DH husband made a guess that I would O on CD 15 which last night I started to feel the PAIN lol and so we bd this morning before he went to work at 5am:coffee::haha: so I just tested and the line is darker just not quite a positive just yet I will test agian tonight to see if it has changed but of course there will be alot of :sex: in the house the next few days!:haha: Well hope everyone luck this month and lost of BFP's hopefully the next time I post it wil be a pic of my first ever BFP:baby: lost of baby dust to all of you ladies and congrats to all the BFP's


----------



## hope0678

question I'm not ovulating on my own, so I took clomid 50mg 3-7cd, when I suppose to ovulate? I'm thinking on using OPK's again this month to see if I'll get the positive, last month I used it but never ovulated.

***fixed***


----------



## hope0678

good luck ;)


----------



## CheerCoach

MissCoach~ ah thank you. Hubby and I decided to finish this cycle and what ever it brings is what we get :) The reason behind it is that our oldest daughter just found out she was pregnant. I actually got the news the day of my last clomid pill. Hubby and I talked about it and figured since I suffered through clomid we might as well give it a go...lol. If it doesn't happen I'll be okay...after all I have a grandchild on the way...so weird. Our older daughters are almost 19 and almost 17...then we had a suprise pregnancy in 09...it wasn't til then that I realized I wanted more. We miscarried and then began ttc...finally got Kenz and wanted to conceive again so that she'd grow up w/a sibling. Now we figure if she grows up as an only child that's okay :) Of course she won't be an only child but she'd grow up that way as our 17 year old leaves for college next fall. The 19 yr old is in college and moving to be w/her fiance. He's also in the military.

And...thank your hubby for his service! I hope this cycle brings your :bfp:! My fingers are crossed for you & me too!

I actually tested...even though I promised myself I wouldn't...and unless I'm hallucinating I see a super super faint line...the kind you have to squint to see...lol. At most I'm only 7dpo so I'm figuring it's evap..but testing again in the am!


----------



## CheerCoach

Hope...my doc said 5-9 days after last pill...I read online they say 5-10 days after last pill...lol so I'd guess you'll O between cd10 and cd 15. Can I ask why you only took clomid for 3 days? I've never seen that before, thought you were supposed to take it for 5 days..? 

Hope you O on time and get a :bfp:!


----------



## hope0678

CheerCoach said:


> Hope...my doc said 5-9 days after last pill...I read online they say 5-10 days after last pill...lol so I'd guess you'll O between cd10 and cd 15. Can I ask why you only took clomid for 3 days? I've never seen that before, thought you were supposed to take it for 5 days..?
> 
> Hope you O on time and get a :bfp:!

sorry, it was 5 dayz starting on the 3 day of my cycle. What about if I'll O during weekend? :cry: I supposse to go to get my triger shot Monday and check if I have any follicle :wacko:


----------



## hope0678

CheerCoach said:


> MissCoach~ ah thank you. Hubby and I decided to finish this cycle and what ever it brings is what we get :) The reason behind it is that our oldest daughter just found out she was pregnant. I actually got the news the day of my last clomid pill. Hubby and I talked about it and figured since I suffered through clomid we might as well give it a go...lol. If it doesn't happen I'll be okay...after all I have a grandchild on the way...so weird. Our older daughters are almost 19 and almost 17...then we had a suprise pregnancy in 09...it wasn't til then that I realized I wanted more. We miscarried and then began ttc...finally got Kenz and wanted to conceive again so that she'd grow up w/a sibling. Now we figure if she grows up as an only child that's okay :) Of course she won't be an only child but she'd grow up that way as our 17 year old leaves for college next fall. The 19 yr old is in college and moving to be w/her fiance. He's also in the military.
> 
> And...thank your hubby for his service! I hope this cycle brings your :bfp:! My fingers are crossed for you & me too!
> 
> I actually tested...even though I promised myself I wouldn't...and unless I'm hallucinating I see a super super faint line...the kind you have to squint to see...lol. At most I'm only 7dpo so I'm figuring it's evap..but testing again in the am!

Congrats!!! a baby is always a blessing... but you never know, maybe this is your month... lots of :baby dust:


----------



## CheerCoach

Hope...I bet that if ur doc has a follicle scan and plan for trigger he/she doesn't expect you to O early :) But just incase dtd! :hugs: I hope it goes well hon! BFP in your near future!


----------



## hope0678

CheerCoach said:


> Hope...I bet that if ur doc has a follicle scan and plan for trigger he/she doesn't expect you to O early :) But just incase dtd! :hugs: I hope it goes well hon! BFP in your near future!

Yes he told me to start :sex::sex::on the 10th day of my cyccle. Which is today so we will do it every other day. I just bougth pree-seed. Im hoping to get my BFP soon. Pree seed would not affect any of my medication rught? Im scared. I read the whole instruction and didnt see anything like that


----------



## CheerCoach

Nope I don't think so...preseed is supposed to be great :) I've read alot of success stories from women who used it. Don't be scared :hugs: it will happen for you, hopefully sooner rather than later. It's quite a journey for some of us. Just hang in there. Also keep in mind...much as it sucks to hear...stress can affect fertility...so try to just be happy that your :bfp: is on its way, followed by a beautiful baby.


----------



## hope0678

CheerCoach said:


> Nope I don't think so...preseed is supposed to be great :) I've read alot of success stories from women who used it. Don't be scared :hugs: it will happen for you, hopefully sooner rather than later. It's quite a journey for some of us. Just hang in there. Also keep in mind...much as it sucks to hear...stress can affect fertility...so try to just be happy that your :bfp: is on its way, followed by a beautiful baby.

To conceived my first child it took us 8 long yearsss but both of us had issues. Now with new DB is different. I have problems he doesnt. Im trying not to stress but as you know is kind of hard


----------



## CheerCoach

Oh...I'm sorry hon...that sucks. But it did happen so that's a good thing :) Were you on clomid for the 1st? I sure hope this go round you get the bfp sooner...super sooner! I know...I felt bad typing that about not stressing. When people say it to me I'm like GRRRR do you have any idea people? Lol...I just know what you must be feeling and hope that things go perfectly to bring you (and all the other ladies as well) beautiful babies! :hugs:


----------



## hope0678

No i used clomid but didnt get preg with it. I stopped with clomid. Ause we had problems and we. Roke up and then we give it a second try and got preggo lol i know i was free of stress thats why i got bfp but oh well ill see this time. I just did the ovulation kit and is negative :(


----------



## CheerCoach

what cd are you?


----------



## misscoach

CheerCoach said:


> MissCoach~ ah thank you. Hubby and I decided to finish this cycle and what ever it brings is what we get :) The reason behind it is that our oldest daughter just found out she was pregnant. I actually got the news the day of my last clomid pill. Hubby and I talked about it and figured since I suffered through clomid we might as well give it a go...lol. If it doesn't happen I'll be okay...after all I have a grandchild on the way...so weird. Our older daughters are almost 19 and almost 17...then we had a suprise pregnancy in 09...it wasn't til then that I realized I wanted more. We miscarried and then began ttc...finally got Kenz and wanted to conceive again so that she'd grow up w/a sibling. Now we figure if she grows up as an only child that's okay :) Of course she won't be an only child but she'd grow up that way as our 17 year old leaves for college next fall. The 19 yr old is in college and moving to be w/her fiance. He's also in the military.
> 
> And...thank your hubby for his service! I hope this cycle brings your :bfp:! My fingers are crossed for you & me too!
> 
> I actually tested...even though I promised myself I wouldn't...and unless I'm hallucinating I see a super super faint line...the kind you have to squint to see...lol. At most I'm only 7dpo so I'm figuring it's evap..but testing again in the am!

really! thats awesome you are right at least u have a grand child on the way ;). Congrats :happydance::happydance: 

I have an update i just got back from school and i pee when i whip down i saw that i had some pink blood on the paper:shrug: so im hoping its either implantation or my AF coming tomorrow either one i will be happy.


----------



## CheerCoach

Ooh my fingers are crossed for implantation!


----------



## misscoach

CheerCoach said:


> Ooh my fingers are crossed for implantation!

Me too:happydance: lol
but if it do come its still a plus because i never had a AF by myslef.


----------



## CheerCoach

Wow, that sucks :( especially when ttc! Like I said, I'm hoping its the implantation but if not maybe your body is working things out and preparing itself to get pregnant :) Good luck either way!


----------



## jm823

trying hard said:


> jm823 I'm round 4 too :cry:

how many rounds are you going to do?


----------



## hope0678

CheerCoach said:


> what cd are you?

today is my 11 of my cycle, I did a test this morning and its getting a super fain line :happydance:


----------



## hope0678

misscoach said:


> CheerCoach said:
> 
> 
> Ooh my fingers are crossed for implantation!
> 
> Me too:happydance: lol
> but if it do come its still a plus because i never had a AF by myslef.Click to expand...

misscoach how long have you ttc? at least is a plus goood for you...hope its implantation :happydance: baby dust to youuuu


----------



## kel21

WOW! Congrats Hope!!!!


----------



## hope0678

kel21 said:


> WOW! Congrats Hope!!!!

Okay I have a question :wacko: when do I have to test again? today? tomorrow?
I suppose to go to my doctor Monday to get the trigger shot, what about if I can't get it because I ovulate earlier than my 14th day? :dohh: ughhh


----------



## hope0678

but at least im happty that clomid is working ufffff, what a releief


----------



## CheerCoach

I use the opk's daily from 4 days after clomid and when they get stronger I use em twice a day. There's a section on peeonastick.com about opk's and LH surge :) Yay! Happy for you, hope you ovulate soon! 

For me, I'm on cd21 and I feel like AF is coming. Normally I don't feel that until cd 25 or 26...not sure what to think. I'd like to think it's my body making adjustments for pregnancy...but I'm just not that confident lol. 

Hope everyone has a fabulous Friday! I'm excited my daughter is coming home tomorrow and we so I will have all 3 girls home :) Then we go for her ultrasound on Monday...a bit excited lol!


----------



## hope0678

CheerCoach said:


> I use the opk's daily from 4 days after clomid and when they get stronger I use em twice a day. There's a section on peeonastick.com about opk's and LH surge :) Yay! Happy for you, hope you ovulate soon!
> 
> For me, I'm on cd21 and I feel like AF is coming. Normally I don't feel that until cd 25 or 26...not sure what to think. I'd like to think it's my body making adjustments for pregnancy...but I'm just not that confident lol.
> 
> Hope everyone has a fabulous Friday! I'm excited my daughter is coming home tomorrow and we so I will have all 3 girls home :) Then we go for her ultrasound on Monday...a bit excited lol!

don't give up, still early, you never know :thumbup:
wohooo ultrasound on the way... :happydance: you should be superrr excite :kiss:


----------



## CheerCoach

I am...lol...it's weird cuz 2 weeks ago I was like...WTF? And then I calmed down and was like okay...I was young when I got pregnant w/her and her dad and I are together still...almost 21 years. He's a good kid and in the Army. I think they'll be fine and hubby and I will help them out all we can. I'm just gonna miss her soo much. They will live in Colorado and we live in California. I'll be getting serious frequent flier miles :)

And thank you...I'm not giving up but got a bit down after a bfn this morning. Last night I had 2 tests that had super super faint lines...I chalk them up to evap...but honestly I was hoping it was the beginning of a bfp. I still have plenty of time for the hcg to build up :)

I noticed your opk was in the plastic casing...have you looked online for the internet cheapies? I got 50 opk's and 30 hpts from ebay for just under $10. I save the FRER for when I get an IC bfp :) Not sure how much you've invested in testing...but I really wish I had got the IC's long ago...I wasted so much money on the store brands :(


----------



## hope0678

CheerCoach said:


> I am...lol...it's weird cuz 2 weeks ago I was like...WTF? And then I calmed down and was like okay...I was young when I got pregnant w/her and her dad and I are together still...almost 21 years. He's a good kid and in the Army. I think they'll be fine and hubby and I will help them out all we can. I'm just gonna miss her soo much. They will live in Colorado and we live in California. I'll be getting serious frequent flier miles :)
> 
> And thank you...I'm not giving up but got a bit down after a bfn this morning. Last night I had 2 tests that had super super faint lines...I chalk them up to evap...but honestly I was hoping it was the beginning of a bfp. I still have plenty of time for the hcg to build up :)
> 
> I noticed your opk was in the plastic casing...have you looked online for the internet cheapies? I got 50 opk's and 30 hpts from ebay for just under $10. I save the FRER for when I get an IC bfp :) Not sure how much you've invested in testing...but I really wish I had got the IC's long ago...I wasted so much money on the store brands :(

well you never know like you said u still have time to build your hcg up...:thumbup:
no I haven't look online, I might because I'm spending a lot of money on that, this one is wlagreens brand... last month was walgreens too but diffrent once. I'll check ebay later on.


----------



## heavenly

Blimey you lot can chatter, loads to catch up!!!

Thank gawd it's Friday....

Well, I am 9DPO, no symptoms really apart from the odd twinge, which I got last cycle, so am taking no notice of them and won't test til I am a day late.

I'm stocking up on the old supplements! Keep reading loads of good things about DHEA, great for egg quality and especially for us older ladies. So have ordered some, flippin 'eck will have to take out a second mortgage soon! :wacko:

Looking forward to acupuncture starting next week, hope she doesn't think my food diary is too bad!!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend. :hugs:


----------



## hope0678

heavenly said:


> Blimey you lot can chatter, loads to catch up!!!
> 
> Thank gawd it's Friday....
> 
> Well, I am 9DPO, no symptoms really apart from the odd twinge, which I got last cycle, so am taking no notice of them and won't test til I am a day late.
> 
> I'm stocking up on the old supplements! Keep reading loads of good things about DHEA, great for egg quality and especially for us older ladies. So have ordered some, flippin 'eck will have to take out a second mortgage soon! :wacko:
> 
> Looking forward to acupuncture starting next week, hope she doesn't think my food diary is too bad!!
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely weekend. :hugs:

My uncle is telling me to do acupuncture (which he has a clinic) but I'm so affraid, and the funny part, my insurance cover :dohh: crossing my finger for yu...good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## CheerCoach

Oh you are 2 dpo ahead of me (I think)..I should be 7dpo according to my chart..but I felt like I o'd later...doc isn't doing blood draws or ultrasounds so no way of really knowing. When do you plan to test? I'm a poas addict and started testing already...certainly hasn't been helpful since of course they are all bfn...even if we conceived I know better than to think I'd get a bfp at 6 or 7 dpo. *sigh* I hope your acupuncture goes well and all the goodies help you get your bfp!

Hope~ I've heard that the acupuncture doesn't hurt...the needles barely go into your skin, just enough to stimulate the meridians :) 

I wonder if there are stats anywhere w/acupuncture and ttc...if this wasn't our last cycle I would have done it. 

lots babydust all around!


----------



## heavenly

hope0678 said:


> My uncle is telling me to do acupuncture (which he has a clinic) but I'm so affraid, and the funny part, my insurance cover :dohh: crossing my finger for yu...good luck!!! :hugs:

You get it paid for? Do it!! :winkwink:




CheerCoach said:


> Oh you are 2 dpo ahead of me (I think)..I should be 7dpo according to my chart..but I felt like I o'd later...doc isn't doing blood draws or ultrasounds so no way of really knowing. When do you plan to test? I'm a poas addict and started testing already...certainly hasn't been helpful since of course they are all bfn...even if we conceived I know better than to think I'd get a bfp at 6 or 7 dpo. *sigh* I hope your acupuncture goes well and all the goodies help you get your bfp!
> 
> I wonder if there are stats anywhere w/acupuncture and ttc...if this wasn't our last cycle I would have done it.
> 
> lots babydust all around!

I am not testing until I am a day late which is 2 March. Would rather one disappointment rather than 3 or 4! I know, ever the optimistic. :winkwink:

Re acupuncture, a friend on another fertility forum had been TTC for quite a while, was on Clomid, the first month she came off it, had acupuncture...and bingo! Not sure if it was the coming off the Clomid...the acupuncuture...or both....who knows, but hey, can't hurt!!

The supplements I am on, check out my sig, after my dinner, it takes me about 10 mins to take them all! :wacko:


----------



## misscoach

hope0678 said:


> misscoach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CheerCoach said:
> 
> 
> Ooh my fingers are crossed for implantation!
> 
> Me too:happydance: lol
> but if it do come its still a plus because i never had a AF by myslef.Click to expand...
> 
> misscoach how long have you ttc? at least is a plus goood for you...hope its implantation :happydance: baby dust to youuuuClick to expand...

have been trying for a a year and half now, :nope:


----------



## misscoach

OK ladies im out, my cycle start today without taking anything for it to come. so I would say yes clomid did make me Ovulate but im confused, hoping for the best i will start clomid on sunday the 3rd day of my cycle and i will def keep you guys posted. 
I used pree-seed last cycle but this cycle i thing im just gonna use Robitussin, because my Husband only have 1% of normal sperm and i dont want to mess that up with pree-seed.
so here we go with my next round. Happy Friday ladies! ;)


----------



## CheerCoach

Yikes Heavenly! You've got quite a bit going on there...looks like you have a good plan in place. Fingers are crossed for you :hugs:

misscoach :hugs: Sorry hon, but the potential implantation spotting is a good sign! I hope it is anyway.


----------



## misscoach

CheerCoach said:


> Yikes Heavenly! You've got quite a bit going on there...looks like you have a good plan in place. Fingers are crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> misscoach :hugs: Sorry hon, but the potential implantation spotting is a good sign! I hope it is anyway.

CheerCoach it was my:witch: its flowing like crazy today, so sunday on day 3.
Im so ready to start again. and soon I will be very disapointed if i dont catch :spermy:


----------



## CheerCoach

Ah you must have been posting at the same time as me cuz I missed that. :hugs: Well, hey it's working! Fresh new cycle! Good luck hon!


----------



## wonderstars

heavenly said:


> Blimey you lot can chatter, loads to catch up!!!
> 
> Thank gawd it's Friday....
> 
> Well, I am 9DPO, no symptoms really apart from the odd twinge, which I got last cycle, so am taking no notice of them and won't test til I am a day late.
> 
> I'm stocking up on the old supplements! Keep reading loads of good things about DHEA, great for egg quality and especially for us older ladies. So have ordered some, flippin 'eck will have to take out a second mortgage soon! :wacko:
> 
> Looking forward to acupuncture starting next week, hope she doesn't think my food diary is too bad!!
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely weekend. :hugs:

Lol, this thread does move so fast! 

I've also been stocking up on vitamins. In addition to meds and calcium, I've bot Bcomplex, Co-Q10, centrum, folic acid, omega 3-6-9. Jeez louise. I'm not even starting clomid until next cycle!

Oooh, let us know how acupuncture goes! I keep saying I'm going to do it but still haven't done so (no coverage, boo).

Good luck everyone!

:dust:


----------



## Jugs21

Hey misscoach, 

I guess congrats on the :witch: arriving. What CD did it arrive on?

I'm on CD 29 now, getting further sore breasts and I think they are a bit swollen too. Hope for :witch: to arrive soon too, as doubt it'll be a :bfp:

I don't think I'm even going to bother checking for :bfp: unless I get to CD 35 and no AF. If :bnf: then I'll start provera for next cycle.

Goodluck to all others with +ve OPKs and those awaiting :bfp:

Wish me luck that :AF: arrives in next few days. As I said, sick of this waiting game :wacko:

Have a lovely weekend too. Chillax

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## CheerCoach

I see all the vitamins n such that you are all taking...curious if you have read and/or talked w/your doctors about baby asprin? I started taking it daily 2 cycles ago...and although I haven't conceived yet...I have to say that it has made my af soooo much easier. TMI alert...I have super heavy AF's that are crampy and just plain rotten in my opinion. The last 2 since taking the baby asprin are still heavy but no clotting and cramps are like 50% less :)

For women who clot alot, have recurring miscarriages or chemical pregnancies its supposed to help thin the blood to make it easier for implantation as well as make circulation better. There's quite a bit of info out there. Just a thought for anyone who hasn't heard of it yet.

I figure anythign to help get preggo is worth at least looking into.

Wishing you all a spectacular weekend!


----------



## molly13

Hi all! Just started clomid this month! Good times! :) 
Hope all of you are doing well with is and it works!!! :)


----------



## winston83

Watching cup final gutted at score but come on Liverpool hope all the other clomid girls are havin a good weekend sorry I didn't post but ad caught me 3 days ago so let's get the clomid train rollin and it's destination bfp xx


----------



## misscoach

Jugs21 said:


> Hey misscoach,
> 
> I guess congrats on the :witch: arriving. What CD did it arrive on?
> 
> I'm on CD 29 now, getting further sore breasts and I think they are a bit swollen too. Hope for :witch: to arrive soon too, as doubt it'll be a :bfp:
> 
> I don't think I'm even going to bother checking for :bfp: unless I get to CD 35 and no AF. If :bnf: then I'll start provera for next cycle.
> 
> Goodluck to all others with +ve OPKs and those awaiting :bfp:
> 
> Wish me luck that :AF: arrives in next few days. As I said, sick of this waiting game :wacko:
> 
> Have a lovely weekend too. Chillax
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

Hey Jugs21 how are u.
I got mine on CD 32 and its a painful one too.
hope you haing a good weekend, i hope all of us having great weekend today im starting my 2nd round i decieded that i was gonna take my clomid at night


----------



## CheerCoach

Hi all...

I'm having a particularly icky day in regards to TTC...:(

I'm on 23, 8dpo and :bfn:'s left n right. I know how early it is but it doesn't change how sad I am. This is our last attempt and I really hope it will be a miracle. Right now I don't feel that way.


----------



## kel21

That is pretty early! You still have hope. Although I did the same last month! Started at 6 dpo! I'm not going to do it that early this time because it was just too depressing! I understand! Fxd you get your bfp very soon!!!!


----------



## jm823

CheerCoach said:


> I see all the vitamins n such that you are all taking...curious if you have read and/or talked w/your doctors about baby asprin? I started taking it daily 2 cycles ago...and although I haven't conceived yet...I have to say that it has made my af soooo much easier. TMI alert...I have super heavy AF's that are crampy and just plain rotten in my opinion. The last 2 since taking the baby asprin are still heavy but no clotting and cramps are like 50% less :)
> 
> For women who clot alot, have recurring miscarriages or chemical pregnancies its supposed to help thin the blood to make it easier for implantation as well as make circulation better. There's quite a bit of info out there. Just a thought for anyone who hasn't heard of it yet.
> 
> I figure anythign to help get preggo is worth at least looking into.
> 
> Wishing you all a spectacular weekend!

That is very interesting I never used to get bad periods but since I mc last year they have been extremely painful and little clots ugh! I'm gonna have to get some. Thank you for the info :thumbup:


----------



## Helena_

I found out a few weeks ago that my positive was just an evap or something. I ended up with a negative blood test and a negative ultrasound. I guess fertility friend and my ovacue were wrong? I'm taking provera now, and waiting for af then off to take 150mg of clomid. I'll be back soon!


----------



## trying hard

Oh Helena I am sooo sorry sweet heart. :cry: You poor darling.

Big :hugs: coming your way.

:hugs:


----------



## kel21

So sorry Helena!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Helena_

Thanks girls! I took a long break to cry and just be sad, but now I am ready to get back in the game. AF better hurry up!


----------



## hope0678

so sorry helena...:hugs::hugs:

Update from me. I went to the dcotor yesterday he did an u/s I'm okay the clomid is wokring I had 3 follicles they were mature and ready to roll :thumbup: so I got my trigger shot (it didn't hurt at all :happydance:) I was so nervious about it, so now i'm on the waiting period, starting March 1, I have to start using prometrium 200mg, this is a pill but doctor told me to use it as supository :winkwink: any idea why?


----------



## heavenly

Helena - hope you are ok. x

AFM, AF is due tomorrow, no symptoms at all. Haven't tested at all this cycle, it's been extremely stress free not testing, so I thoroughly recommend it!!

So, if...when AF arrives, I will be starting cycle 3 Clomid, only 2 cycles to go before I have to go onto the next stage of invasive treatment...eeeek......


----------



## hope0678

good luck heavenly ;)


----------



## CheerCoach

Sorry Helena :hugs: March is lucky with St. Patrick's Day! Hope the luck of the Irish brings you a sticky, healthy :bfp:!

Hope~ I may be incorrect...but I believe some women are put on progesterone if their own is low...to help sustain a pregnancy. I think that's why...Maybe some of the other ladies know more. Good luck...WOW 3 Follicles!!! YAY! I'm excited for you! Oh my...can you image if you catch all 3??? 

Heavenly, I hope the witch stays far away. I wish I could be like you and not test...I'm terrible and test like crazy :( Good luck for when you do, my fingers are crossed for your :bfp:

...me...blah! Well, I dunno I'm trying to stay positive regardless. I went w/my daughter to her ultrasound yesterday and it was terrific, baby is 7 w 5 d w/perfect heartbeat :) 

I really wanted to just be okay with whatever outcome we have this last cycle...but as today is cd25 and I got a :bfn: this morning...I'm really quite sad. I'm gonna save my last FRER for Saturday morning. That'll be my last test either way....Oh, I hope it's a :bfp:

Hope you ladies are having a good week :)


----------



## Jugs21

misscoach said:


> Jugs21 said:
> 
> 
> Hey misscoach,
> 
> I guess congrats on the :witch: arriving. What CD did it arrive on?
> 
> I'm on CD 29 now, getting further sore breasts and I think they are a bit swollen too. Hope for :witch: to arrive soon too, as doubt it'll be a :bfp:
> 
> I don't think I'm even going to bother checking for :bfp: unless I get to CD 35 and no AF. If :bnf: then I'll start provera for next cycle.
> 
> Goodluck to all others with +ve OPKs and those awaiting :bfp:
> 
> Wish me luck that :AF: arrives in next few days. As I said, sick of this waiting game :wacko:
> 
> Have a lovely weekend too. Chillax
> 
> xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Hey Jugs21 how are u.
> I got mine on CD 32 and its a painful one too.
> hope you haing a good weekend, i hope all of us having great weekend today im starting my 2nd round i decieded that i was gonna take my clomid at nightClick to expand...




CheerCoach said:


> Hi all...
> 
> I'm having a particularly icky day in regards to TTC...:(
> 
> I'm on 23, 8dpo and :bfn:'s left n right. I know how early it is but it doesn't change how sad I am. This is our last attempt and I really hope it will be a miracle. Right now I don't feel that way.

Hey Misscoach, Im ok thanks. Im on CD32 today aswell but no sign of :witch: :cry:. Had another blood test yesterday too but no results yet! Just want to start my next round as this month has been long and painful!
Goodluck with round 2 for you! Keep fingers crossed!

Cheercoach, don't be sad hun. It is a bit early, stay positive and check for a :bfp: again in a week! 

Heavenly, i'm taking your approach next cycle and not testing either (she says!!). I will have my day 21 progesterone though to see if I've ovulated.

Sorry Helena, remain +ve for next cycle, big hug

Goodluck girls

xxx


----------



## hope0678

CheerCoach said:


> Sorry Helena :hugs: March is lucky with St. Patrick's Day! Hope the luck of the Irish brings you a sticky, healthy :bfp:!
> 
> Hope~ I may be incorrect...but I believe some women are put on progesterone if their own is low...to help sustain a pregnancy. I think that's why...Maybe some of the other ladies know more. Good luck...WOW 3 Follicles!!! YAY! I'm excited for you! Oh my...can you image if you catch all 3??? it make sence, last cycle my progesterone was super low .01 :shrug: i don't know if its bad, my the nurse said yes, it has to be more than that, and here you go, doctor gave me progesterone, but the weird thing is that its pills but I have to use it as supository weird righ?? jajaja..to be honest I'm supper affraid about that, i'm so scared that we are not btd correctly, we started on day 9 of my cycle, not every day, we do it every other day, I got a positive OPK on Sunday, and yesterday I told the dr he said lets check, when he check eh was like wohooo good, you have one big on the right sid(i told him, i knw it because I got horribel pain on both side) he check the left side, and said oh here is another one and its ready too, he check the right side again and said oh oh look at these 2 together how big they are.. I was :happydance::brat:
> 
> Heavenly, I hope the witch stays far away. I wish I could be like you and not test...I'm terrible and test like crazy :( Good luck for when you do, my fingers are crossed for your :bfp:
> 
> ...me...blah! Well, I dunno I'm trying to stay positive regardless. I went w/my daughter to her ultrasound yesterday and it was terrific, baby is 7 w 5 d w/perfect heartbeat :)
> 
> I really wanted to just be okay with whatever outcome we have this last cycle...but as today is cd25 and I got a :bfn: this morning...I'm really quite sad. I'm gonna save my last FRER for Saturday morning. That'll be my last test either way....Oh, I hope it's a :bfp:
> 
> Hope you ladies are having a good week :)

:happydance:


----------



## hopingfor4

Helena- sorry... hang in there. 

AFM- I'm on CD8, took my last clomid last night. I did cd3-7 this time, and upped the dosage to 100 mg. I have an ultrasound for follicle check next weds! hoping it works this time. My progesterone was only 12.2 last cycle, and only 6 the cycle before.


----------



## holdinghope99

hopingfor4 I am one day behind you but IA am on my 3rd cycle of Clomid and this time 100mg where as I took only 50mg the first two. 

So i was wondering if anyone here has experienced any bleeding while on Clomid. I had my period which was over on day three completly gone on day 4. then on day 6 I woke up and had some bleeding which stopped shortly after and I didnt bleed the rest of the day. Have any of your ladies ever experienced this? Any insight is appreciated!! ;o)


----------



## Helena_

Heavenly- Good luck! I hope that af stays far, far away

Hope- glad the trigger didn't hurt and great to hear that the clomid worked! yay for follies!!! I think that progesterone is almost always used as a suppository. I've only heard of it once being used as an actual pill. Use a softcup when putting it in if you're worried about a mess. 

Cheer- I just read your journal. I hope you and your daughter get to experience pregnancy together. That would be so cool! I think you should keep trying, because why not? I hope you get your bfp in the next few days. 

let's bring on the Feb/March bfps!


----------



## Monalissa

Hi ladies! :flower: It's been a while since I've posted. All this TTC stuff was stressing me out, so I took a break. The last time I posted was right after my HSG on January 20, which was normal. I did not take Clomid the HSG cycle after 2 months of taking it and I got AF 16 days later. I freaked! I also did not get my surge on 100 mgs of Clomid my second round, which some of you may also remember freaked me out a lot, as I have always gotten my surge. 

I haven't been trying as long as most of you, but when another poster had linked to this thread in the TTC section I joined in. I had so many questions when I started Clomid for low progesterone. Because we hadn't been trying as long, I decided to take a break from Clomid and try acupuncture. I've been going every week, usually twice, since the first week in February and have been taking herbs as a tea that was prescribed by the doctor. 

I don't know if it is the acupuncture/tea, the HSG or even residual Clomid in my system but we got our :bfp: this Sunday! :cloud9: 

As it turns out, my Mom's landlord's daughter was having some trouble getting pregnant, and went to the same acupuncture doctor I did. She also ended up pregnant. So, I'm a believer! I am trying to decide if I want to continue with it weekly for the next couple of months. I had some spotting and heavier cramps after my session Friday, which now thoroughly freaks me out knowing I got a BFP. Friday is my first appointment with the OBGYN for blood tests. 

For what it's worth, I've had really no symptoms at all other than cramping about a week before AF was due. I still have some cramping, although today has been better. 

I'm wishing you all lots and lots of :dust:!


----------



## heavenly

That is wonderful news! :hugs:

I start acupuncture this Thursday!


----------



## hope0678

Helena_Lynn said:


> Heavenly- Good luck! I hope that af stays far, far away
> 
> Hope- glad the trigger didn't hurt and great to hear that the clomid worked! yay for follies!!! I think that progesterone is almost always used as a suppository. I've only heard of it once being used as an actual pill. Use a softcup when putting it in if you're worried about a mess.
> 
> Cheer- I just read your journal. I hope you and your daughter get to experience pregnancy together. That would be so cool! I think you should keep trying, because why not? I hope you get your bfp in the next few days.
> 
> let's bring on the Feb/March bfps!

Helena believe or not i've never usded a sofcup before. So i dont know how to do it. I am worry


----------



## CAValleygirl

Monalissa said:


> Hi ladies! :flower: It's been a while since I've posted. All this TTC stuff was stressing me out, so I took a break. The last time I posted was right after my HSG on January 20, which was normal. I did not take Clomid the HSG cycle after 2 months of taking it and I got AF 16 days later. I freaked! I also did not get my surge on 100 mgs of Clomid my second round, which some of you may also remember freaked me out a lot, as I have always gotten my surge.
> 
> I haven't been trying as long as most of you, but when another poster had linked to this thread in the TTC section I joined in. I had so many questions when I started Clomid for low progesterone. Because we hadn't been trying as long, I decided to take a break from Clomid and try acupuncture. I've been going every week, usually twice, since the first week in February and have been taking herbs as a tea that was prescribed by the doctor.
> 
> I don't know if it is the acupuncture/tea, the HSG or even residual Clomid in my system but we got our :bfp: this Sunday! :cloud9:
> 
> As it turns out, my Mom's landlord's daughter was having some trouble getting pregnant, and went to the same acupuncture doctor I did. She also ended up pregnant. So, I'm a believer! I am trying to decide if I want to continue with it weekly for the next couple of months. I had some spotting and heavier cramps after my session Friday, which now thoroughly freaks me out knowing I got a BFP. Friday is my first appointment with the OBGYN for blood tests.
> 
> For what it's worth, I've had really no symptoms at all other than cramping about a week before AF was due. I still have some cramping, although today has been better.
> 
> I'm wishing you all lots and lots of :dust:!


CONGRATS!! I have been going to acupuncture weekly for a bit over a month and I LOVE it. Hopefully, it works for me. I am 10 dpo and NO symptoms except cramping on and off since 7dpo...


----------



## misscoach

Jugs21 said:


> misscoach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jugs21 said:
> 
> 
> Hey misscoach,
> 
> I guess congrats on the :witch: arriving. What CD did it arrive on?
> 
> I'm on CD 29 now, getting further sore breasts and I think they are a bit swollen too. Hope for :witch: to arrive soon too, as doubt it'll be a :bfp:
> 
> I don't think I'm even going to bother checking for :bfp: unless I get to CD 35 and no AF. If :bnf: then I'll start provera for next cycle.
> 
> Goodluck to all others with +ve OPKs and those awaiting :bfp:
> 
> Wish me luck that :AF: arrives in next few days. As I said, sick of this waiting game :wacko:
> 
> Have a lovely weekend too. Chillax
> 
> xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Hey Jugs21 how are u.
> I got mine on CD 32 and its a painful one too.
> hope you haing a good weekend, i hope all of us having great weekend today im starting my 2nd round i decieded that i was gonna take my clomid at nightClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CheerCoach said:
> 
> 
> Hi all...
> 
> I'm having a particularly icky day in regards to TTC...:(
> 
> I'm on 23, 8dpo and :bfn:'s left n right. I know how early it is but it doesn't change how sad I am. This is our last attempt and I really hope it will be a miracle. Right now I don't feel that way.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Misscoach, Im ok thanks. Im on CD32 today aswell but no sign of :witch: :cry:. Had another blood test yesterday too but no results yet! Just want to start my next round as this month has been long and painful!
> Goodluck with round 2 for you! Keep fingers crossed!
> 
> Cheercoach, don't be sad hun. It is a bit early, stay positive and check for a :bfp: again in a week!
> 
> Heavenly, i'm taking your approach next cycle and not testing either (she says!!). I will have my day 21 progesterone though to see if I've ovulated.
> 
> Sorry Helena, remain +ve for next cycle, big hug
> 
> Goodluck girls
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Hey Jugs21 keep ur head up hon, i will pray for u and everyone else whos ttc
and i wanted to tell u that i think u should wait until cd 35 than u can start provera or something to bring it to start ur clomid.:hugs:


----------



## Helena_

congrats on the bfp!


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave: congrats on all the :bfp:'s on here! and here some :dust: for those who are ttc'ing! :hugs:


----------



## Jammers

Hope

I am on 100 mg as well on my third cycle. I experienced very similar symptoms last af only lasted three days and gone doc continued my clomid since the pg test came back neg


----------



## hope0678

Jammers said:


> Hope
> 
> I am on 100 mg as well on my third cycle. I experienced very similar symptoms last af only lasted three days and gone doc continued my clomid since the pg test came back neg

are you 100mg on clomid or prometrium?


----------



## CAValleygirl

Has anyone here had experience with taking a HCG trigger shot? Does anyone know how long it stays in your system?


----------



## Afamilygal

I have never had one, but I thought my doctor told me 14 days?


----------



## Monalissa

Thanks ladies! I figured the acupuncture certainly couldn't hurt and maybe it would give my body the boost it needs. I think it's worth a try if the funds aren't an issue. I found someone who is very reasonable and luckily my job will also reimburse me for it through the health plan we have. 

:dust:


----------



## hope0678

this is my first month using the HCG, so hopefully I'll get some positive :)


----------



## Jugs21

Hey Monalisa, 

MASSIVE CONGRATS!! :flower::happydance: Hope you have a happy & healthy pregnancy! 

Misscoach, thanks for your advice hun. Feeling a little low at the moment as :witch: hasn't still arrived and am on CD 34 today.

Need to do a test prior to starting provera but dreading the :bfn: :nope:.

Called my doctor for another script today. Difficult to stay positive, having good and bad days. Really thinking about this acupuncture stuff as looks like it's helping may girls. Am also on metformin 1000mg a day at the moment. Will increase it further next week.

Goodluck with the current clomid cycle ladies!!

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Jammers

Hope,

I am on 100 mg of clomid and 2000mg of metaformin.


----------



## holdinghope99

Jammers said:


> Hope,
> 
> I am on 100 mg of clomid and 2000mg of metaformin.

We are on the same dosage. How long have you been on Metformin and Clomid? Had any luck with ovulating?


----------



## Jammers

Hope,

I have been on metaformin for about 6 months and this is my third cycle of clomid. I ovulated last month and beleive I ovulated yesterday but will find out at my 21 day blood work


----------



## Kaydee978

Hi everyone...

I'm new on here...But this is my situation
50mg clomid

im 7 days late for my period.

1/23/12 i got my period (induced by clomid)
1/27/12 i started my next round of clomid on days 5-9
1/31/12 i took my last dose of clomid.
2/7/12 i got VER TIRED AND NAUSEOUS
2/8/12 i ended up going home from work because i was vomitting
2/19/12 i took a HPT and it came back negative
2/21/12 i started to have WIERD DREAMS
2/23/12 my period was due
2/25/12 I took a HPT and it came back negative
2/26/12 I started getting a wicked bad NAUSEA, and i started to feel VERY BLOATED (i have felt this way since)
2/29/12 i took a pregnancy test and it came back negative. I ALSO checked my CERVIX WAS HIGH HARD AND CLOSED

i dont know what to think do or say. I called my gyno today and the nurse said "i think the next step is to take a blood pregnancy test, but let me talk to your doctor and see if there is anything extra he wants you do do." I got a call back later and she said "when was the last time you took your clomid?" I told her my first dose was 1/27. Then she asled if i was using OPK and i told her i took them but they ALWAYS said positive, no matter what or when throughout the month.

if anyone has any info to help me please let me know...So i got AF last month using clomid...and i used it again...but yet no period yet????


----------



## CheerCoach

:hi: everyone...I've been trying to stay away from the boards these past few days as I just feel that AF is on her way :( I get emotional thinking about not getting a :bfp:...suppose it really doesn't help that I've had countless :bfn:'s. I'm on CD27, tomorrow is cd28...usually my cycle is 27/28 days...but this month seems off so I think it may be longer than normal. I reviewed my bbt chart and think I ovulated several days later than the crosshairs showed. I'm pretty new to using OPK's and I think the first 2 that I thought were positive weren't quite positive...because the one I had on cd17 was definately positive. Soooo...if in fact I did have a positive on cd17 I'd be approx 9dpo (this makes me feel worlds better as I thought I was 13dpo getting :bfn:'s). 

I'm hoping so strongly that tomorrow morning I will get a husband visable line! I know if he can see it then it's real. He went to the store today and got me another 3 pack of FRER...of course I used one immediately just to be disappointed. *sigh*

It sucks further that I feel AF type cramps....the only thing that has me holding on to hope there is that with Mackenzie I felt crampy for the first week or so after I got my :bfp: so...maybe it's my uterus adjusting for the recently implanted eggie. Here's hoping!

I hope you ladies are doing well where ever you may be in your cycle. :hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

CheerCoach said:


> :hi: everyone...I've been trying to stay away from the boards these past few days as I just feel that AF is on her way :( I get emotional thinking about not getting a :bfp:...suppose it really doesn't help that I've had countless :bfn:'s. I'm on CD27, tomorrow is cd28...usually my cycle is 27/28 days...but this month seems off so I think it may be longer than normal. I reviewed my bbt chart and think I ovulated several days later than the crosshairs showed. I'm pretty new to using OPK's and I think the first 2 that I thought were positive weren't quite positive...because the one I had on cd17 was definately positive. Soooo...if in fact I did have a positive on cd17 I'd be approx 9dpo (this makes me feel worlds better as I thought I was 13dpo getting :bfn:'s).
> 
> I'm hoping so strongly that tomorrow morning I will get a husband visable line! I know if he can see it then it's real. He went to the store today and got me another 3 pack of FRER...of course I used one immediately just to be disappointed. *sigh*
> 
> It sucks further that I feel AF type cramps....the only thing that has me holding on to hope there is that with Mackenzie I felt crampy for the first week or so after I got my :bfp: so...maybe it's my uterus adjusting for the recently implanted eggie. Here's hoping!
> 
> I hope you ladies are doing well where ever you may be in your cycle. :hugs:

lets hope the crampy feeling your having is a sign of your :bfp: Good luck! :dust:


----------



## heavenly

CheerCoach said:


> :hi: everyone...I've been trying to stay away from the boards these past few days as I just feel that AF is on her way :( I get emotional thinking about not getting a :bfp:..It sucks further that I feel AF type cramps....the only thing that has me holding on to hope there is that with Mackenzie I felt crampy for the first week or so after I got my :bfp: so...maybe it's my uterus adjusting for the recently implanted eggie. Here's hoping!
> 
> I hope you ladies are doing well where ever you may be in your cycle. :hugs:

I do understand. AF turned up for me last night, though i knew it would. I only have 2 cycles left before we have to look at invasive treatment. I had a little cry this morning, which I normally don't do. I don't like being negative, I am normally so positive but I suppose after 4 years, it finally gets to you.

Anyway, it's Friday, the sun is shining, cycle 3 is starting, March is a new month! :thumbup:

Good luck to you hun, I really hope you get good news but if not, we are all here for you!! :hugs:


----------



## CheerCoach

Thank you ladies...bfn this morning. I too had a lil cry...but got over it pretty quickly. I'm determined to have a good day and hope it's just early for hcg. 

Sorry that AF got you Heavenly...March brings the Luck of the Irish right? Hope the new cycle works for you.

I agree on staying positive and trying not to get down...but yeah after month after month it gets increasingly difficult. C'est la vie.

I wish you all a beautiful day, hooray for Friday!


----------



## Helena_

I'm officially on af watch. I want her here now!


----------



## 35_Smiling

CheerCoach said:


> Thank you ladies...bfn this morning. I too had a lil cry...but got over it pretty quickly. I'm determined to have a good day and hope it's just early for hcg.
> 
> Sorry that AF got you Heavenly...March brings the Luck of the Irish right? Hope the new cycle works for you.
> 
> I agree on staying positive and trying not to get down...but yeah after month after month it gets increasingly difficult. C'est la vie.
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day, hooray for Friday!

you know it still can be early. Remember its not over until the :witch: shows her face in house. so its good you trying to keep positive. :dust:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Helena_Lynn said:


> I'm officially on af watch. I want her here now!

:rofl: its funny when i read this :rofl: ususally we don't want to see the :witch: around our houses but in your case you want her there ASAP :rofl: In that case I hope she arrives for you soon so you can start a nice fresh cycle :dust: on your new cycle when it comes!:haha:


----------



## lorojovanos

hi girls, I'm started Clomid again tomorrow, March 3rd. I'm looking for a buddy/buddies to go through this cycle with...
Erin


----------



## heavenly

CheerCoach said:


> Thank you ladies...bfn this morning. I too had a lil cry...but got over it pretty quickly. I'm determined to have a good day and hope it's just early for hcg.
> 
> I wish you all a beautiful day, hooray for Friday!

Back at you. :hugs:




Helena_Lynn said:


> I'm officially on af watch. I want her here now!

AF....get your ar*e over to Helena, now! :growlmad::winkwink:




lorojovanos said:


> hi girls, I'm started Clomid again tomorrow, March 3rd. I'm looking for a buddy/buddies to go through this cycle with...
> Erin

Plenty of buddies here!! I have started Clomid again today (CD2-CD6), it's my third cycle, welcome!! :flower:


AFM, went to the Agora Clinic in Brighton to get my AMH done today. Had a lovely chat with the nurse there, there is no cut off age limit, which is good! Going to have a consult with the Director in a couple of weeks to discuss the AMH results, the results from tests with my FS and my OH's SA. I did like it there, had a nice feel about the place and it's only a 20 min drive, which would be extremely handy if I did have treatment. They are coupled up with the Lister Clinic in London. Just want to know what our options are if nothing happens over the next 2 cycles. I feel good I am doing something proactive.

Love to you all. xx


----------



## kel21

Good for you Heavenly!! Fxd you don't need them, but glad it is good in case you do!!


----------



## mk8

Cycle 4 of clomid is a bust for me. Disappointed but no tears. I have just returned from a fab holiday where we were relaxed and still nothing. Hmpf! Went to my gp who is finally referring me to a fs. He hasn't referred me for an hsg until now. He said I will have an initial consultation and then they will probably check my tubes after. fINALLY! I'm scared also but pleased something is happening on the testing front. Hope clomid works for all of us the next cycle!


----------



## Jammers

Hey all,

I have a TMI question for ya all. I am 3 days past ovulation and my breasts are very sore. This is a new symptom for me this soon after ovulation, but they started hurting yesterday and seem worse today. This was my 3rd cycle using clomid.


----------



## trying hard

jammers, Its a clomid thing, I have got it past months too.


----------



## Jammers

Sarah,

Ty its good to know its not just me.


----------



## kel21

mk8 said:


> Cycle 4 of clomid is a bust for me. Disappointed but no tears. I have just returned from a fab holiday where we were relaxed and still nothing. Hmpf! Went to my gp who is finally referring me to a fs. He hasn't referred me for an hsg until now. He said I will have an initial consultation and then they will probably check my tubes after. fINALLY! I'm scared also but pleased something is happening on the testing front. Hope clomid works for all of us the next cycle!

Sorry things didn't work out this cycle! :hugs: Thats good about finally getting a referal though!!


----------



## Kaydee978

hey everyone!!! 

i have pcos, and i am now 12 days late for AF. I went to the ER on Friday for lower right abdominal pain and nausea, then back sat am because i was vomitting and the pain was worse. I have had 4 BFN HPT tests, and at the ER I got another BFN for both blood and urine. 
I have read that some women dont show up preg until 3 months (consistant negative testing). Could this be happening to me?? I have a gyno appt tomorow AM and I am hoping he doesnt have me use provera to bring on my period if I am infact pregnant. This is my second round of clomid...
Has anyone else had problems getting a BFP with PCOS and still be pregnant????

Kaydee
***Baby Dust to Everyone***

TTC since January 2011...


----------



## trying hard

Kaydee978 said:


> hey everyone!!!
> 
> i have pcos, and i am now 12 days late for AF. I went to the ER on Friday for lower right abdominal pain and nausea, then back sat am because i was vomitting and the pain was worse. I have had 4 BFN HPT tests, and at the ER I got another BFN for both blood and urine.
> I have read that some women dont show up preg until 3 months (consistant negative testing). Could this be happening to me?? I have a gyno appt tomorow AM and I am hoping he doesnt have me use provera to bring on my period if I am infact pregnant. This is my second round of clomid...
> Has anyone else had problems getting a BFP with PCOS and still be pregnant????
> 
> Kaydee
> ***Baby Dust to Everyone***
> 
> TTC since January 2011...


Maybe ask in the pregnancy forum??? Good luck :)


----------



## Jammers

Kaydee, 

Thats what ha[ppened to me when I had a ovarian cyst burst. Did they do an Ultrasound at the ER


----------



## heavenly

Well ladies, here I go again. Last day of Clomid for cycle 3. Should start using CBFM in a couple of days' time and will probably...hopefully...ovulate around CD13/14 which will be beginning of next week.

Good luck to everyone this cycle and to anyone still to test this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## kel21

heavenly said:


> Well ladies, here I go again. Last day of Clomid for cycle 3. Should start using CBFM in a couple of days' time and will probably...hopefully...ovulate around CD13/14 which will be beginning of next week.
> 
> Good luck to everyone this cycle and to anyone still to test this cycle. :hugs:

Good luck to you too!!! :dust:


----------



## Afamilygal

hi! have any of you had any experience with Femara?


----------



## wantababy1

Hey ladies! Just wanted to let you all know that I am still here...lol. Just had to stop obsessing on this site so I stayed away for a little bit. Finished my second cycle of clomid and o'd yesterdayso I am now 1 dpo and hoping for the best this round. Fxd for all of you who didn't get your bfp's yet and more congrats to those of you who did!


----------



## millianaire

Hi ladies I'm confused I got so anxious at gyne I wasn't paying attention do I have to take the clomid every day 2-6 or just on 2nd and 6th day ahhh nightmare I'm very anxious ATM as much as I want to start these tablets what if they don't work :( wat if they do work will I b ready I started a new job today as well so won't get maternity :s y am I worrying now it seems unnatural with tablets :(


----------



## kel21

millianaire said:


> Hi ladies I'm confused I got so anxious at gyne I wasn't paying attention do I have to take the clomid every day 2-6 or just on 2nd and 6th day ahhh nightmare I'm very anxious ATM as much as I want to start these tablets what if they don't work :( wat if they do work will I b ready I started a new job today as well so won't get maternity :s y am I worrying now it seems unnatural with tablets :(

You take one tablet starting day 2, then one every day till you run out! That would be day 6!


----------



## heavenly

millianaire said:


> Hi ladies I'm confused I got so anxious at gyne I wasn't paying attention do I have to take the clomid every day 2-6 or just on 2nd and 6th day ahhh nightmare I'm very anxious ATM as much as I want to start these tablets what if they don't work :( wat if they do work will I b ready I started a new job today as well so won't get maternity :s y am I worrying now it seems unnatural with tablets :(

First of all....take a deep breath and relax. :hugs:

All you can do is give the tablets a go, that is what we are all doing. If they don't work, then you will find another course of action to try. If it seems scary if the tablets DO work, then only you and your OH can make that decision re the maternity pay.

Try not to focus too much on it being unnatural, we all need a bit of help every now and then, and if getting a bit of extra help results in a baby, then it will all be worth it. :winkwink:


----------



## wantababy1

Hey ladies!I have a quick question. Im on cd 17 today and I ovulated on cd 15 at like 6p.m on cd 16 in the morning i took another ov test and it was neg so later that day around 3p.m i took another just to be sure and it was positive. I then took another one about an hour ago and its still positive! what could this mean? This is 3 days of positive opk's. I am 2 dpo so why is my opk's still positive?


----------



## hopingfor4

Remember with clomid it can mess up your opks. Keep an eye on the strips and really watch them to see how dark they get. You may be catching the beginning of the peak, the middle, and the end, which can last for a bit.


----------



## Afamilygal

wantababy1 said:


> Hey ladies!I have a quick question. Im on cd 17 today and I ovulated on cd 15 at like 6p.m on cd 16 in the morning i took another ov test and it was neg so later that day around 3p.m i took another just to be sure and it was positive. I then took another one about an hour ago and its still positive! what could this mean? This is 3 days of positive opk's. I am 2 dpo so why is my opk's still positive?

can I ask how do you know what time you ovulated at?


----------



## 35_Smiling

Lorojovanos; good luck on this cycle hun :dust:

Heavenly: good luck to you too on this cycle :dust:

Kel21 :hi::wave: :dust:

Mk8; glad you had a good vacation. :dust: for you on your next cycle

Jammers: not sure but it could be just your hormones but fingers cross :dust:

Trying hard :hi: :wave:

Kaydee978 sorry youre going through this hun. I dont have pcos but I am sure some of these ladies will be able to help with that question. Fingers cross :dust: and I hope you feel better soon.

Afamilygal: sorry no hun

Wantababy1: glad things are okay thus and you Oed yesterday :yipee: that means your must be super busy getting your :sex: on and those super :spermy: on the hunt! :dust:

Milllianaire: sorry hun you take it from day 2, day 3 day 4 and so on to you get to day 6 would be your last pill. Dont stress too much okay if the clomid doesnt work on the first round it may work on the second or third. Try not to lose hope to fast and definitely try not to stress because stress is not good when it comes to baby making :hugs: good luck and have loads of fun trying :dust:

AFM:
Nothing much is going on with me ladies. Just waiting for my cycle to start because once it comes on I will be temping and etc. not going to take the clomids until my April cycle but at least I can get started to have an idea when I ov again :happydance:I am lost without temping.:dohh:Friday Mar.9 I go see my new fs. I asked for a second opinion in hope he can recommend something new. Thank God for insurance because I would be so stuck! Lastly wish me luck I have another test tomorrow. Just came back from a week long mid-term and the lecture slap us a chapter testi could have given her a bitch slap for that! :growlmad:Other then that all is well over here.


----------



## trying hard

Hi smiling :wave: nice to see a familiar face on here. After 4 failed rounds of clomid we are doing a medicated iui this cycle. I am so excited!!!


----------



## wantababy1

Afamilygal said:


> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!I have a quick question. Im on cd 17 today and I ovulated on cd 15 at like 6p.m on cd 16 in the morning i took another ov test and it was neg so later that day around 3p.m i took another just to be sure and it was positive. I then took another one about an hour ago and its still positive! what could this mean? This is 3 days of positive opk's. I am 2 dpo so why is my opk's still positive?
> 
> can I ask how do you know what time you ovulated at?Click to expand...

I meant that's when I had my pos ovulation test. Last month I ovulated on CD 15 so this month I tested every couple of hours on CD 15 and then I got my pos at 6 pm.


----------



## Jammers

Hey Ladies,

I went in for my 21 day progeserone test and the doc called and said I definatley ovulated and I wont have to go in for any more 21 day tests since I ovulated two month in a row. So I am excited about that yay!!!


----------



## heavenly

That's great news! :flower:


----------



## Jugs21

Hey girls,

Jammers, that's great news. I hope with ovulation, you also get a :bfp: :happydance:

As to all the other girls, goodluck if you're getting +ve OPKs and those who are awaiting fingers crossed!

Update on me....so I didn't ovulate on first round of clomid, I know that for sure as both my progesterone tests were 1 :cry:, so after being miserable for a while, I decided to chill a bit and stopped obsessing.

I've now just taken 5 days of norethisterone and am awaiting :witch: so that I can start round 2 of clomid. My GP was reluctant to increase the dose as I wasn't overweight. I also decided to self medicate with metformin this month (taking 850mg twice daily) so hoping clomid might be more successful *fingers crossed*

I've decided to go for acupncture as well and phoned today to book an appointment for April. Lets hope the combo of all this works me :winkwink:

Keep us updated of all your progress girls. 

Goodluck


----------



## Jammers

Jugs,

Dont get discouraged I did not ovulate on my first round as well. They bumped me up and I started ovulating. Hang in there I know how frustrating this is


----------



## Jugs21

Jammers said:


> Jugs,
> 
> Dont get discouraged I did not ovulate on my first round as well. They bumped me up and I started ovulating. Hang in there I know how frustrating this is

Thanks Jammers.

:witch: came today :thumbup: so starting round 2 of clomid from tomorrow!

Not testing with OPKs this time. Just stressed me out. I'm going to try and chill out as much as I can :) and will just :sex: on the days we're supposed to!

Pray for me :)

Goodluck to everyone else on thier current cycle

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wantababy1

Well ladies after doing some thinking over the past hour I have decided that I am going to stop ttc. I feel way to stressed and its only getting worse. After 2 years of trying and 2 out of three cycles of clomid I'm not getting any results. I'm only 4dpo right now after my 2nd cycle so I will stick around here until af shows. I just don't feel like I'm going to get my bfp anyway. I can't go through another cycle of clomid or ttc without it because i really feel like I'm on the verge of having a nervous breakdown and its scary. My mental can't support me anymore. So here's to hoping for the best on my 2nd but last cycle of clomid and good luck to all of you ladies....


----------



## Helena_

starting clomid tonight! bring on round 4!!!


----------



## kel21

wantababy1 said:


> Well ladies after doing some thinking over the past hour I have decided that I am going to stop ttc. I feel way to stressed and its only getting worse. After 2 years of trying and 2 out of three cycles of clomid I'm not getting any results. I'm only 4dpo right now after my 2nd cycle so I will stick around here until af shows. I just don't feel like I'm going to get my bfp anyway. I can't go through another cycle of clomid or ttc without it because i really feel like I'm on the verge of having a nervous breakdown and its scary. My mental can't support me anymore. So here's to hoping for the best on my 2nd but last cycle of clomid and good luck to all of you ladies....

I am so sorry! :hugs: TTC is one of the hardest things ever! Whatever you decide gl!!! :hugs:


----------



## heavenly

wantababy1 said:


> Well ladies after doing some thinking over the past hour I have decided that I am going to stop ttc. I feel way to stressed and its only getting worse. After 2 years of trying and 2 out of three cycles of clomid I'm not getting any results. I'm only 4dpo right now after my 2nd cycle so I will stick around here until af shows. I just don't feel like I'm going to get my bfp anyway. I can't go through another cycle of clomid or ttc without it because i really feel like I'm on the verge of having a nervous breakdown and its scary. My mental can't support me anymore. So here's to hoping for the best on my 2nd but last cycle of clomid and good luck to all of you ladies....

Hey you. :hugs: The most important thing is that you look after yourself and if you need to take a break, for however long, then that is what you need to do. Go back to just having sex....having fun....not TTC...not BDing...etc...no sticks etc. I am sure it will do both of you the power of good. xx


----------



## heavenly

Jugs21 said:


> :witch: came today :thumbup: so starting round 2 of clomid from tomorrow!
> 
> Not testing with OPKs this time. Just stressed me out. I'm going to try and chill out as much as I can :) and will just :sex: on the days we're supposed to!

Sounds like a great plan to me, hun!! :thumbup:




Helena_Lynn said:


> starting clomid tonight! bring on round 4!!!

Good luck Helena!! xxx



AFM, 3rd cycle, CD9, High on my Monitor, so no rest for OH the next few days, I should...hopefully....OV on Tues/Wed.

Love to you all. xx


----------



## Jammers

Jugs,

You are definatley in my prayers hopefully we all can get our BFPs soon


----------



## 35_Smiling

AFM
:drool::yipee::wohoo: CD 2 is here! Now I can start temping to see when I ov. We decided my next cycle in April we will TTC with the IUI and clomids again! I am so looking forward to it.:headspin::juggle::loopy:

Trying hard: I am excited for you. Wow! My last :bfp: was with the IUI so good luck hun! :dust:

Jammers: good news hun! What were your levels? Good luck :dust:

Jugs21: I am sorry hun. I hope your next cycle is better.

Wantababy1: I understand babs. I wish you well. you knowwhen we stop ttc and start focusing on other things and forget about all this stuff thats when it hits us too. So good luck and I wish you all the best :hugs:

Helena_lynn: good luck on this cycle hun. :dust:


----------



## Jammers

Smiling,

My numbers were 14.9 I think


----------



## trying hard

Hey Smiling :wave:

Hopefully both of our IUIs will do the trick. Mine may be done slightly different with another type of cathedar, they use more sperm solution and wash it up the tubes. It is trial stage still so don't know if I will end up in control group or will get the new way, either way YAY I am so excited.


----------



## norahbattie

hello ladies,
I had my scan yesterday and have one tiny little folly at 10mm with an endometrial lining of 4.4mm, I was day 10. My consultant wants to rescan me on Tuesday (day 14) I am not sure if it is going to grow to that much but hoping it will get to 18mm. 
Has anyone else had similar numbers?
NB


----------



## 35_Smiling

Update on me:
Friday I decided to cut off ALL my hair. This is the lowest I've ever been. My husband went into a shock mode but recovered in a few hours. :haha: I posted it on my facebook page too. So I guess its time update my photo on here too:shrug:.

I did try to get the front and back in one photo, so i hope you manage to see it too.:dohh:


----------



## trying hard

Are you OK Smiling????

Thats pretty drastic. At least you have a nice shaped head.

You always seem so strong for other people but I just wanted to check that you are taking care of yourself too. You have been through so much.


----------



## Jammers

Smiling,

Cute, you pull it off well


----------



## Jammers

Hey all just tested and hour ago and got my first :bfp: Hopefully this one will be a stick bean


----------



## kel21

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Congrats Jammers! That is wonderful!!! H&H 9 mo!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## heavenly

Jammers said:


> Hey all just tested and hour ago and got my first :bfp: Hopefully this one will be a stick bean

That is wonderful news!! :flower:


----------



## Jammers

Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## owl35

Congrats Jammers!!! :happydance:

After taking a break last month I am now on my last and final round of clomid and I'm taking my last pills today. The break was the best thing I did in a long time. I had no idea how much pressure ttc put on me. It was great not to worry about anything - no Dr. appointments, follicle sizes, ovulation, counting days, POAS...

I will take another break before I move on to the next step (injections). 

Babydust to all of you and lot's of BFPs :flower:


----------



## Afamilygal

hey congrats Jammers! what clomid cycle were you on?

owl- aw.. sorry that the TTC is getting you down- it is SO hard isnt it?? I tried explaining it to a friend and I couldn't. she sure didnt get it. (stupid fertile myrtles...)

well I hope this is your month- lucky #4!!! FX for you!

I move onto injections next cycle too... (eek!) not looking forward to that... but I'm ready for this to be OVER. whatever it takes right? :)


----------



## Helena_

it's been so long since I've been on here. I can't remember if I ever updated you all? It turns out my "positive" wasn't a positive at all. Fertility Friend and my ovacue were both wrong about ovulation, I must of never ovulated. I am taking 150mg of Clomid this cycle and am on cd 10 right now. I've also been referred to a fertility specialist and have my first appointment on April 16th. I'm really nervous about everything, but I hope the fertility specialist will be able to help us do what we haven't been able to do; conceive. I'm hopeful and happy that my insurance will cover most of my treatment (including ivf and all that).

I get to start opks on Friday....so excited haha. No temping for me this month, just opks.

what has everyone else been up to? I have lots to read back on


----------



## Jammers

Familygal,

I was on my third cycle of clomid at 100mg. I used ovulation tests for the first time this month as well had noticed. an increase of fertile cm this month compared to my previous two months on cllomid. I also had sore bbs two days after ovultion which I did not have in previous months.


----------



## Lisa2701

Congratulations Jammers :happydance:.

hi ladies, 

just wondering if I can join you? I have been ttc for over 2 years and this is my first cycle on clomid. I am taking 50mg cd5-9 and tomorrow will be my last day of taking them before the big wait for ovulation and then the tww. I hate all the waiting!! I have felt pretty good so far, had a few hot flushes and found if I don't eat regularly I feel a little nauseated but other than that I feel good. 

Has anyone else found they produce 'more' CM on clomid? Today (CD8) is the first day I have noticed it but I mean a LOT! Very unusual for me. I have pre-seed there in case i need it though. 

Anyway, good luck everyone. :hugs:


----------



## Afamilygal

Hi Lisa! we meet again! :D my cm is terrible on clomid- you're lucky that it affects you positively! 

and I hear you on the waiting! I feel like that's all we ever do! :D


----------



## Lisa2701

Afamilygal said:


> Hi Lisa! we meet again! :D my cm is terrible on clomid- you're lucky that it affects you positively!
> 
> and I hear you on the waiting! I feel like that's all we ever do! :D

:hi: again! Yes it is good about CM, but we are yet to see if it lasts and is still the same around about ov time so I am not getting my hopes up. 

:dust:


----------



## Jammers

Lisa mine was less the first two months,but this month I had a lot more.


----------



## Lisa2701

I wish you all the best honey. I wonder what would cause us to get more when its usually less? Is that common?


----------



## kel21

Just found this interesting study on clomid
https://www.druglib.com/druginfo/clomid/description_pharmacology/


----------



## daviess3

Hi 35 how u doing?? Just want to say hi how is all our girls smile Lisa caz winston em anyone else get pg?? I am halfway today an after 4 losses am here all thanks to clomid it's viscous with symptoms an weight gain but it works ladies!! 

I never thought I would b here 3 years of ttc an I'm halfway! It can happen ladies x


----------



## lorojovanos

Interesting link...


----------



## Lisa2701

Really enjoyed reading that Kel, thanks for posting it.

Well tonight I took my last clomid pill for this cycle. I bought opk's and have been using CBFM, so keep your fingers crossed that I have a good ovulation!! I feel really low today though, is it possible the clomid is behind my mood being so low? I read somewhere that it can affect your mood? If it is, how long is it likely to last? do the side effects wear off quickly? 

:dust: for everyone x


----------



## Helena_

I'm having a lack of clomid symptoms. This worries me....I want the pain to know it's working haha. On a good note, I get to start opks today!


----------



## trying hard

Helena, we can share if you like, I have been having enough for both of us lol


----------



## Helena_

haha give them to me!!! So I took an opk today and it's very close to positive. I wasn't expected that. This is what my opks look like the day before positive usually... could I actually be responding to this cycle of clomid?! This is cd 12
 



Attached Files:







opk cd 12.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## trying hard

yay that looks great hun. O town here you come!!!


----------



## YGD1

My OB bumped me up from 50 mg to 100 mg. and I am getting some killer headaches along with major agitation. My agitation is really, really bad. I am flying off the handle with my husband and my children. My husband is even telling me that my speech sounds not slurred but the words are coming out slowly. I have been on Clomid with both of my children and never had any reactions, not even headaches. Can the extra 50 mg. really make that much of a difference. I could not even imagine taking 150 mg. I would be a raving lunatic... Anyone else experience this "Clomid Cloud" I am now reading about?


----------



## Jammers

YGD1 said:


> My OB bumped me up from 50 mg to 100 mg. and I am getting some killer headaches along with major agitation. My agitation is really, really bad. I am flying off the handle with my husband and my children. My husband is even telling me that my speech sounds not slurred but the words are coming out slowly. I have been on Clomid with both of my children and never had any reactions, not even headaches. Can the extra 50 mg. really make that much of a difference. I could not even imagine taking 150 mg. I would be a raving lunatic... Anyone else experience this "Clomid Cloud" I am now reading about?

The answer to you question is yes when I was bumped from 50 to 100mg I had the same exact symptoms. I felt like I was going to crawl oout of my skin. Everything bothered me.


----------



## YGD1

Jammers said:


> YGD1 said:
> 
> 
> My OB bumped me up from 50 mg to 100 mg. and I am getting some killer headaches along with major agitation. My agitation is really, really bad. I am flying off the handle with my husband and my children. My husband is even telling me that my speech sounds not slurred but the words are coming out slowly. I have been on Clomid with both of my children and never had any reactions, not even headaches. Can the extra 50 mg. really make that much of a difference. I could not even imagine taking 150 mg. I would be a raving lunatic... Anyone else experience this "Clomid Cloud" I am now reading about?
> 
> The answer to you question is yes when I was bumped from 50 to 100mg I had the same exact symptoms. I felt like I was going to crawl oout of my skin. Everything bothered me.Click to expand...

Did you only have the symptoms during the 5 day cycle of taking them? Did they deminish after you were done taking them? I can't stand how I feel. It's giving me massive migraines...


----------



## filipenko32

YGD1 said:


> My OB bumped me up from 50 mg to 100 mg. and I am getting some killer headaches along with major agitation. My agitation is really, really bad. I am flying off the handle with my husband and my children. My husband is even telling me that my speech sounds not slurred but the words are coming out slowly. I have been on Clomid with both of my children and never had any reactions, not even headaches. Can the extra 50 mg. really make that much of a difference. I could not even imagine taking 150 mg. I would be a raving lunatic... Anyone else experience this "Clomid Cloud" I am now reading about?

Hi! I am on 100mg and have no symptoms whatsoever but for maybe some tiredness. I have taken it for 5 days to kick start my period after a mc. I don't know why I'm on such a high dose! Maybe it's because it's after a mc. Anyhow hoping I don't get horrid symptoms later on! I will let you know!


----------



## Jammers

YGD1 said:


> Jammers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YGD1 said:
> 
> 
> My OB bumped me up from 50 mg to 100 mg. and I am getting some killer headaches along with major agitation. My agitation is really, really bad. I am flying off the handle with my husband and my children. My husband is even telling me that my speech sounds not slurred but the words are coming out slowly. I have been on Clomid with both of my children and never had any reactions, not even headaches. Can the extra 50 mg. really make that much of a difference. I could not even imagine taking 150 mg. I would be a raving lunatic... Anyone else experience this "Clomid Cloud" I am now reading about?
> 
> The answer to you question is yes when I was bumped from 50 to 100mg I had the same exact symptoms. I felt like I was going to crawl oout of my skin. Everything bothered me.Click to expand...
> 
> Did you only have the symptoms during the 5 day cycle of taking them? Did they deminish after you were done taking them? I can't stand how I feel. It's giving me massive migraines...Click to expand...

The symptoms lasted for about a week afetr I took them but got less pronounced each day


----------



## winston83

Bit confused today my cycles are 35 days today is cd26 and I've got spotting tmi alert there was pink like cm in my pants and when I wipe it's not red blood it's just pinky I put a pant liner in and there is pinky marks on it I never normally spot before af and I have always had minimum 35 day cycles :-(


----------



## Helena_

maybe implantation?


----------



## trying hard

hoping for implantation winston :happydance: Do you know how many dpo you are?


----------



## winston83

I'm 8/9 dpo today x


----------



## trying hard

sounds perfect to me :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## owl35

Just had my cd12 check up. I have follies size 25, 23, 20 and 18.5. Now waiting for positive OPK. We'll see if I get one this month because I only got one positive OPK out of the 3 months I was on clomid. This is my last round - next step will be injections 8-[


----------



## kel21

Wow! 4 follies and they are not telling you to skip? That is great! Gotta at least catch one of those buggars, huh? Fxd!!!


----------



## owl35

kel21 said:


> Wow! 4 follies and they are not telling you to skip? That is great! Gotta at least catch one of those buggars, huh? Fxd!!!

:laugh2: Thank you. But I thought the same thing last time, when I had 5 good "buggars" and they cautioned me about the chance to conceive multiples. All 5 got away "unfertilized" or didn't implant so I'm not too hopeful anymore. We'll see...


----------



## kel21

I wouldn't care if they told me I had 10! LOL I'd still do it and hope for one to catch!

Just wanted to let you ladies know that I had a false pos on a wondfo this month! They do happen!


----------



## owl35

kel21 said:


> Just wanted to let you ladies know that I had a false pos on a wondfo this month! They do happen!

Oh no, I'm so sorry that this happened to you. Now that's just cruel. To get :bfn: is depressing enough, but getting one after a :bfp: must be heartbreaking.


----------



## Lisa2701

kel21 said:


> Just wanted to let you ladies know that I had a false pos on a wondfo this month! They do happen!

i've had this too. In fact i've had false positives 3 times, and one of the times I got false positives for 2 weeks (faulty batch apparently). doc has told me not to trust any HPT and to have everything confirmed with bloods in future before getting my hopes up! They are devastating, so sorry it happened to you :hugs:

So I am on CD 15, CBFM has read high for 8 days now. My opk's are SOOO close to being positive tonight, I am thinking my surge will happen over night, or tomorrow at the latest.. 

here's a thread thats got pics...would love your thoughts..https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulation-tests/919905-positive.html


----------



## Hoping Julie

Hi! Just found this thread. I am on cd 7 (clomid days 5-9) I have a scan tomorrow afternoon. My questions are, if you're using mucinex how much, and who here has tried soft cups?


----------



## winston83

Well no more spotting since the little bit on Monday 9dpo so I'm thinking it could defo have been ib 12dpo today af due Saturday so guess il have to wait and see if she arrives its real hard not to start looking for other symptoms but I'm super tired the smell of a wet dog made me be sick in the street and today I've woke up with a stuffy nose and sore throat I'm keeping my fingers well crossed this month. X


----------



## trying hard

good luck Winston :dust:


----------



## Jammers

Good luck winston those look like promising signs


----------



## wonderstars

Hi ladies,

I hope I can pop in here. I'm starting my first 50mg pill tomorrow (CD5). Lots of good info in here! I've come to the conclusion that I should take the pills at night because I may have hot flashes and headaches? I should also expect to be a little bitchy this cycle? :haha:

Just peeking in and hoping to join the success stories in here. :flower:

:dust:


----------



## Helena_

wonderstars said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I hope I can pop in here. I'm starting my first 50mg pill tomorrow (CD5). Lots of good info in here! I've come to the conclusion that I should take the pills at night because I may have hot flashes and headaches? I should also expect to be a little bitchy this cycle? :haha:
> 
> Just peeking in and hoping to join the success stories in here. :flower:
> 
> :dust:

I find taking it at night works best. I didn't get too many symptoms and I think that's why. I wouldn't say expect to be bitchy, but many of us do get mood swings, so don't be surprised if you do. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## LolaAnn

Hey ladies I'd love to join you, I'm on my first clomid cycle now, weirdly I'm doing days 7-11??? Has anyone heard of this before? I've got PCOS and really long cycles, have had 3 miscarriages and got one miracle baby who I conceived naturally almost 3 years ago.
I'm on my 3rd day of clomid and I definitely have a tender abdomen and a bit of a constant headache/tiredness thing going on. Other than that no symptoms whatsoever. 
Like *Helena_Lynn* I take mine at night.
Hope everyone's well, I'm off to bed now x


----------



## Lisa2701

Hey ladies,

I was wondering if any of you had strong uterine cramps and pain in an ovary area during the BD after taking clomid? 

This is my first cycle on clomid, Ian on cd 18 and got a positive opk earlier today. So naturally dh and I dtd this evening but it was really quite painful. I got really really bad uterine cramps and also a pain in my right ovary area. I didn't tell dh about it as I don't want him refusing to dtd tomorrow, but I've never had this before. Do you think it's linked to the clomid some how?


----------



## trying hard

It would have been a combination of two things in my opinion. The ovary pain from your follicles being so big/ovulating... and the pain inside, I get that often and it is from your cervix being in the way a bit ( A good thing really it means you are catching the best time to TDT)


----------



## Lisa2701

trying hard said:


> It would have been a combination of two things in my opinion. The ovary pain from your follicles being so big/ovulating... and the pain inside, I get that often and it is from your cervix being in the way a bit ( A good thing really it means you are catching the best time to TDT)

Thank you trying hard. So you don't think its anything to worry about (as you know I am not really being monitored)? It does makes sense that that is what it was (I have been so focused on opk's and cbfm etc that I have forgotten all about my cervix this month). i have a bit of back ache this morning, found it uncomfortable to lie on my tummy, and getting a fair few cramps going on today as well. Here's hoping they are all good signs of a strong ovulation! :hugs:


----------



## Jammers

Lisa I had similar symptoms and I remeber it hurting as well. I am almost 6 weeks now hopefully this is your BFP month. I would say you are having good signs!!!


----------



## LolaAnn

Ohh congrats Jammers! How many mg of clomid were you on? x


----------



## Lisa2701

Jammers said:


> Lisa I had similar symptoms and I remeber it hurting as well. I am almost 6 weeks now hopefully this is your BFP month. I would say you are having good signs!!!

Here's hoping jammers, keep my FX. We really should have dtd last night as i got a +opk Saturday/Sunday. We dtd on Saturday but we ended up having words last night and there was no bd'ing:dohh:. Hopefully Saturday was enough and tonight for good measure!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi girls, I am away on holiday at the moment, but I just wanted to say that I have a peak on my CBFM on CD12 BUT my opks are still saying negative!! Does anyone know why this might be? Lisa and Trying Hard, I also have some cramps - hoping it's a good sign!


----------



## Jammers

lola,
I did 50mg and did not ovulate then upped to 100 and got preg on my second cycle of 
100mg


----------



## Lisa2701

Hows everyone getting on today? 

I feel like i've been hit by a bus today, every muscle in my body hurts like crazy. Not so good, but I am sure I will feel better tomorrow!


----------



## Jammers

Lisa,

Sorry you are not feeling well. Hope you feel better tomorrow.

I am very tired but doing well.


----------



## Lisa2701

Jammers said:


> Lisa,
> 
> Sorry you are not feeling well. Hope you feel better tomorrow.
> 
> I am very tired but doing well.

Thanks Jammers. I have a medical condition that causes the pain but hoping tomorrow I don't feel quite as bad as I have today! I am desperate to take some pain meds but always weary of taking them in the tww. 

glad to hear you are doing well!! Have you any MS or anything yet? :hugs:


----------



## owl35

Lisa2701 said:


> Hows everyone getting on today?
> 
> I feel like i've been hit by a bus today, every muscle in my body hurts like crazy. Not so good, but I am sure I will feel better tomorrow!

Hi Lisa,
How far along are you in your first clomid cycle? Did you feel any different? I'm 6dpo today and the hot flashes are already starting :growlmad: That's usually the first sign for me that AF is coming in a couple days. I have a very short LP of 9-10 days so it would make sense. Oh well... I hope you feel better and babydust to all of you!:dust:


----------



## Helena_

Does anyone else get crazy dreams/nightmares in the tww with clomid?? I'm 5dpo and have had horrible nightmares the last two nights. I keep waking up, so I get crap sleep.


----------



## filipenko32

Me Helena! I am 2dpo and I was just about to ask this. Had shocking dreams last night! It might be double amounts of progesterone because 2 eggs were released!!


----------



## heavenly

Hi ladies :flower:

Well AF is due tomorrow, then it will be my final round on Clomid.

If nothing happens, I am actually quite looking forward to going back to TTC au naturelle, just taking supplements and acupuncture starts next week. Will keep doing this until we have saved up enough for IVF.

Love to you all and hope you get lucky this cycle! :hugs:


----------



## owl35

Helena_Lynn said:


> Does anyone else get crazy dreams/nightmares in the tww with clomid?? I'm 5dpo and have had horrible nightmares the last two nights. I keep waking up, so I get crap sleep.

YES, I had horrible nightmares too. Very violent and bloody (as far as I remember). It was awful. My DH woke me up one night because I was whimpering in my sleep. No crazy dreams for the past week though but now my DH keeps me awake with his snoring... :wacko:


----------



## LolaAnn

yikes :S not looking forward to that!! still haven't O'd yet


----------



## Lisa2701

owl35 said:


> Lisa2701 said:
> 
> 
> Hows everyone getting on today?
> 
> I feel like i've been hit by a bus today, every muscle in my body hurts like crazy. Not so good, but I am sure I will feel better tomorrow!
> 
> Hi Lisa,
> How far along are you in your first clomid cycle? Did you feel any different? I'm 6dpo today and the hot flashes are already starting :growlmad: That's usually the first sign for me that AF is coming in a couple days. I have a very short LP of 9-10 days so it would make sense. Oh well... I hope you feel better and babydust to all of you!:dust:Click to expand...

According to FF I am 3dpo, so in the long and frustrating tww. My LP is usually 16 days long. The only big difference I found was hot flushes while i was taking the clomid, and then REALLY bad pain during :sex: and orgasm for the last few days. I am not kidding, it felt like my ovary was going to burst during bd'ing and I would get severe uterine contractions as well, which got worse if I had an orgasm (sorry TMI :blush:). Despite the fact I know it is far too early to have symptoms I have been nauseous today, and my boobs are killing me, but I have been warned to expect every pregnancy symptom under the sun weather or not I am pregnant when on clomid and I suppose given the fact I am only 3dpo kinda confirms this as its too early to have symptoms. 

9-10 days is pretty short, can't the doctor give you something to help lengthen it? Can an egg implant in 9-10 days? Sorry, not meaning to be negative at all, just wondered if you'd spoken to the doctor about it? I sincerely hope AF doesn't get you honey. :hugs:


----------



## StorkWatcher

Hey ladies!:wave:
Got room for one more here?

Starting *1st* round of Clomid *today*/100mg cd3-7.
Aack! Your side effects are scary:dohh::haha:.. I'm not sure what to expect there.
Kinda figuring since I get ov pain as is, that it will be more than awful this cycle.:shrug:
I did ask Dr abt side effects & she told me to take *all* PMS symptoms and *x10*...nice!:wacko:


----------



## StorkWatcher

owl35 said:


> Lisa2701 said:
> 
> 
> Hows everyone getting on today?
> 
> I feel like i've been hit by a bus today, every muscle in my body hurts like crazy. Not so good, but I am sure I will feel better tomorrow!
> 
> Hi Lisa,
> How far along are you in your first clomid cycle? Did you feel any different? I'm 6dpo today and the hot flashes are already starting :growlmad: That's usually the first sign for me that AF is coming in a couple days. I have a very short LP of 9-10 days so it would make sense. Oh well... I hope you feel better and babydust to all of you!:dust:Click to expand...

Not to worry you, but you might want to check w/your Dr abt that LP, hon.:hugs:
I think vit B-complex (esp B6) is helpful, but Dr could see if there is a hormonal cause (eg, low progesterone).
:hugs: GL & fx for you!


----------



## owl35

Lisa2701 said:


> According to FF I am 3dpo, so in the long and frustrating tww. My LP is usually 16 days long. The only big difference I found was hot flushes while i was taking the clomid, and then REALLY bad pain during :sex: and orgasm for the last few days. I am not kidding, it felt like my ovary was going to burst during bd'ing and I would get severe uterine contractions as well, which got worse if I had an orgasm (sorry TMI :blush:). Despite the fact I know it is far too early to have symptoms I have been nauseous today, and my boobs are killing me, but I have been warned to expect every pregnancy symptom under the sun weather or not I am pregnant when on clomid and I suppose given the fact I am only 3dpo kinda confirms this as its too early to have symptoms.
> 
> 9-10 days is pretty short, can't the doctor give you something to help lengthen it? Can an egg implant in 9-10 days? Sorry, not meaning to be negative at all, just wondered if you'd spoken to the doctor about it? I sincerely hope AF doesn't get you honey. :hugs:

I'm getting monitored and my progesterone level has always been good on clomid. It also has lengthened my LP already. Before clomid I would start spotting as early as 3dpo and then on and off until AF arrived. No spotting at all on clomid. :happydance: My RE knows about the short LP of course but he isn't concerned about it. 
I don't want to scare you, but if your pains are very bad, I would speak to your doctor. There is something called Ovarian Hyperstimulation Syndrome associated with clomid: 
https://www.drugs.com/pro/clomid.html
scroll all the way down to warnings and read under Ovarian Hyperstimulation Syndorme. Just make sure your ovaries are back to "normal" if you take clomid again. But maybe you don't even need to and you get your BFP this month! :flower: Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Lisa2701

Aww that's great new that clomid has already lengthened ur lp. 

My pains have gone now thankfully!! Had a slight nausea yesterday and my boobs are killing me, but I am still only 4dpo so it's early for that to mean anything. :)


----------



## Jammers

Lisa2701 said:


> Aww that's great new that clomid has already lengthened ur lp.
> 
> My pains have gone now thankfully!! Had a slight nausea yesterday and my boobs are killing me, but I am still only 4dpo so it's early for that to mean anything. :)

Lisa,

My boobs started hurting with this pregnancy 3 dpo so This could be a great sign:p


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies, AF turned up today so I have one more cycle of Clomid left, then it's back to au naturelle, with supplements and acupuncture. Quite looking forward to it actually. I suppose I am fine about coming off Clomid as I know we have a plan with IVF/DE, takes the pressure off.

Love to you all. xx


----------



## Lisa2701

How's everyone getting on? Everyone's been really quiet for a few days . 

I am now 8dpo, and my boobs are killing me, I keep getting really bad pulling sensations/cramps and according to my DH my mood swings have been really bad:blush:. Personally I didn't think I'd been too bad, but my DH would like to differ :devil:....:haha:.


----------



## filipenko32

Lisa you sound preggo to me!! 
Girls just to let you know that omega 3 oil capsules bring ovulation forward.


----------



## filipenko32

Heavenly I hope everything goes well for you with the ivf Or next clomid cycle sorry :af: showed


----------



## owl35

I'm 11dpo today. The longest I've ever made it without spotting. Was monitored at 7dpo. I ovulated 3 out of my 4 follicles and my progesterone was 20. Poas this morning and bfn. I guess this is it for me as I feel af coming too :shrug: Good luck and baby dust to all of you :dust:


----------



## kel21

You're not out till the witch shows!!! Fxd owl!


----------



## Lisa2701

I agree with Kel.... your not out yet owl and the fact that your still hanging in there at 11dpo with no spotting is great news!! I am keeping my FX for you honey :hugs:. 

Thanks filipenko, I am trying not to get my hopes up, but I do definitely feel different this month. The type of pulling/cramping I am having is one that I have only ever felt once before....when I was pregnant with my son! HOWEVER, this is the first time I have ever been on clomid and someone told me to expect every pregnancy symptoms under the sun after ovulation weather I was pregnant or not, so I am keeping this firmly in my mind during the TWW. 

does anyone else get LOADS of creamy cm after ovulation? This month I have hundreds of it and I don't usually, is this down to the clomid?


----------



## filipenko32

Lisa I have only gotten loads of creamy cm on pregnant cycles minus clomid but I am getting it on this clomid one too! So I'm not sure!


----------



## owl35

Thx for all the support ladies. I literally started spotting 30 min after my post. :witch: got me again! This was my last clomid round and my RE wants me to move on to injections :wacko: I will still stop by to hopefully see all of you get :bfp: very soon! FX! :dust:


----------



## kel21

owl35 said:


> Thx for all the support ladies. I literally started spotting 30 min after my post. :witch: got me again! This was my last clomid round and my RE wants me to move on to injections :wacko: I will still stop by to hopefully see all of you get :bfp: very soon! FX! :dust:

So sorry Owl! :hugs: Gl!


----------



## Lisa2701

owl35 said:


> Thx for all the support ladies. I literally started spotting 30 min after my post. :witch: got me again! This was my last clomid round and my RE wants me to move on to injections :wacko: I will still stop by to hopefully see all of you get :bfp: very soon! FX! :dust:

Sorry to hear the witch got you honey, good luck on the injections, keep in touch :hugs:


----------



## Lisa2701

filipenko32 said:


> Lisa I have only gotten loads of creamy cm on pregnant cycles minus clomid but I am getting it on this clomid one too! So I'm not sure!

FX honey :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry owl :hugs: hope the injections Work better for you


----------



## Lisa2701

How is everyone getting on?

I am now 13dpo and bfn this morning. Does anyone find that clomid causes REALLY bad PMT? I have been an emotional wreck the last few days, I have been such a b***h towards my hubby and mother. Got some serious apologies to make, but I just can't help myself just now. I normally become quite stressy when AF is due but I actually feel like I want to rip some ones head off right now. Not a nice feeling :( Could this be clomid related??


----------



## Damita

Just wanted to jump in clomid made me a mad woman, so it is down to the clomid..hopefully it will pass..


----------



## Lisa2701

Damita said:


> Just wanted to jump in clomid made me a mad woman, so it is down to the clomid..hopefully it will pass..

I always expected if I were to get mood swings it'd be at the beginning of the cycle when you actually taking the pills, not at the end. Plus, I NEVER expected it to be THIS bad!! I mean it is REALLY bad!! I threatened to leave my hubby the other night, I've taken my mums head off, it took every bit of will power for me not to blow up at my sister yesterday, its REALLY bad! I am one of the quietest, least confrontational people I know and right now I am like a lunatic! Wouldn't be so bad if at the end of it I got my BFP but a bfn at 14dpo isn't looking good is it? :dohh:. Plus this is my last month of TTC for probably 18 months as I am to have surgery in a few months time (only found out a week ago) and I obviously can't be pregnant if I am to have it, so assuming I'm not pregnant then this is me for at LEAST a year! :cry:


----------



## Damita

Lisa2701 said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to jump in clomid made me a mad woman, so it is down to the clomid..hopefully it will pass..
> 
> I always expected if I were to get mood swings it'd be at the beginning of the cycle when you actually taking the pills, not at the end. Plus, I NEVER expected it to be THIS bad!! I mean it is REALLY bad!! I threatened to leave my hubby the other night, I've taken my mums head off, it took every bit of will power for me not to blow up at my sister yesterday, its REALLY bad! I am one of the quietest, least confrontational people I know and right now I am like a lunatic! Wouldn't be so bad if at the end of it I got my BFP but a bfn at 14dpo isn't looking good is it? :dohh:. Plus this is my last month of TTC for probably 18 months as I am to have surgery in a few months time (only found out a week ago) and I obviously can't be pregnant if I am to have it, so assuming I'm not pregnant then this is me for at LEAST a year! :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## owl35

Hey Lisa, sorry for the BFN this morning but remember, you are not out until AF arrives. It still can happen. 

Clomid made me very bitchy as well but I think at the end of the cycle it was more due to the fact that I felt Clomid wasn't working and so the disappointed, anger and frustration set in. Before that, we still have hope that this might be the month the clomid is working and the hope made me calm...

Fxd for you!


----------



## Lisa2701

Thanks ladies,

I feel a bit more human again today, thank goodness as I've had a rough day with DS who has special needs and has been a handful today! So VERY glad I was in a better state of mind to deal with it all today. 

I am now 15DPO and got a BFN this morning, but equally there is no sign of AF.... so your guess is as good as mines. No symptoms, feel completely normal, except I am REALLY tired, and I have MILLIONS of CM, like I've never had before, its very strange! Anyways, I'll keep you updated. As mentioned before this is my last cycle TTC until after surgery so if AF gets me I wish you all the best of luck! 

How is everyone else getting on? x


----------



## LolaAnn

aw hug. I've not had any of that but have had mad hot flushes all month which I assume is only clomid. 3DPO....... trying to hold out till 10DPO to test.


----------



## trying hard

Hey Lisa. Sounds just like me on the clomid... I am on a 2 month treatment break because I actually felt like the clomid was making me mentally unstable.

:dust: for your +


----------



## Lisa2701

Thanks ladies, I am glad to say I am feeling a little more normal recently. Maybe been a little more short tempered recently but I have had a lot going on and high stress levels. 

I am now 18DPO, had some spotting last night but its all stopped today. Haven' done a test for a few days but going to hold off a few more days to see what happens.


----------



## trying hard

:dust: Lisa


----------



## 35_Smiling

hello ladies; wow never seen this forum speachless! How is everyone? :dust: to everyone!


----------



## ttcreed

Thought I would send a quick update for everyone, we are currently 18 weeks and 5 days?? We will be finding you on April 30th what we are having and are so excited. I have been getting a lot of back pain lately, but i think it might be the start of round ligament pain or my kidneys giving me issues (could also be my uterus getting bigger) my hubby doesnt understand hormones or pregnancy, need to order him a book lol Baby dust to all of you!


----------



## trying hard

glad your doing well hun. Nice to see you again.


----------



## trying hard

Hi smiling how are you doing love. long time no see


----------



## carty.1978

I am in the Clomid club now, just had ovulation on 2nd cycle and increased to 100mg. Been trying for 2 1/2 years no without any success. fingers extremely crossed ... for twins LOL x


----------



## pola17

Hi gals! Im new on clomid! I have PCOS and I started taking it on CD5... Today is CD7, and so far, lastnight I was very sensitive crying for stupid things. Today Im ok, but I lost my appetite.

I googled some side effects of clomid. Many women complained about seveare bloating, fast weight gaining and terrible migraine. Im so afraid any of this happen to me, as Im trying to eat healthy and Im doing some cardio to have a healthy pregnancy, but Im afraid to get all the bad side effects.

Any encouraing words? Today I got worried as at lunch I could only take soup, and Im very full! This is not normal in me!


----------



## Maurie

Hi everyone! 

How is everyone doing?

35 Smiling, you are right, Never seen this thread so quiet.:shrug::haha: 

Carty, I am with you. . . I am now hoping and praying for multiples. I just don't want to have to deal with this whole infertility mess anymore. Twins Triplets, I would gladly welcome. 

So here is my update. 

Since we lost the baby we had to take several months (3) off. This is my last cycle before we start clomid again. 

I was on 50 mg days 3-7. just using OPKs. 
I will be on 100 mg, days 3-7 using OPKs, with a mid cycle ultrasound and the trigger shot when necessary. I talked the Dr. into going up to 100 even though we did conceive at 50. They think my progesterone dropped too quickly to sustain the pregnancy so this will make my progesterone last longer and I will go onto progesterone suppositories. ( I am a planner :dohh:)


I am very very ready to start back up again!:wohoo:


----------



## Maurie

pola17 said:


> Hi gals! Im new on clomid! I have PCOS and I started taking it on CD5... Today is CD7, and so far, lastnight I was very sensitive crying for stupid things. Today Im ok, but I lost my appetite.
> 
> I googled some side effects of clomid. Many women complained about seveare bloating, fast weight gaining and terrible migraine. Im so afraid any of this happen to me, as Im trying to eat healthy and Im doing some cardio to have a healthy pregnancy, but Im afraid to get all the bad side effects.
> 
> Any encouraing words? Today I got worried as at lunch I could only take soup, and Im very full! This is not normal in me!

Hi Pola! Welcome to the Clomid club :hugs:

I am sorry about your appetite. I didn't have any of those side effects. 
I had some moodiness that was about it. I only gained weight after we lost the baby, and that I know was from very unhealthy snacking and my comfort food .... McDonalds lol

It is not always as bad as it sounds, I was hoping for the hot flushes, but none... 
Good Luck and keep us posted :dust::dust:


----------



## pola17

Maurie said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Hi gals! Im new on clomid! I have PCOS and I started taking it on CD5... Today is CD7, and so far, lastnight I was very sensitive crying for stupid things. Today Im ok, but I lost my appetite.
> 
> I googled some side effects of clomid. Many women complained about seveare bloating, fast weight gaining and terrible migraine. Im so afraid any of this happen to me, as Im trying to eat healthy and Im doing some cardio to have a healthy pregnancy, but Im afraid to get all the bad side effects.
> 
> Any encouraing words? Today I got worried as at lunch I could only take soup, and Im very full! This is not normal in me!
> 
> Hi Pola! Welcome to the Clomid club :hugs:
> 
> I am sorry about your appetite. I didn't have any of those side effects.
> I had some moodiness that was about it. I only gained weight after we lost the baby, and that I know was from very unhealthy snacking and my comfort food .... McDonalds lol
> 
> It is not always as bad as it sounds, I was hoping for the hot flushes, but none...
> Good Luck and keep us posted :dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your reply! :hugs: so sorry for your loss, BTW! :hugs:
McDonalds is the enemy! When I was 19, it made me gain 30 pounds! Now I try to stay away from it, even tho when I drive by, and I smell a big mac, I cant help myself, but to drool... smells yummy! :haha:

Yesterday and today Ive been in a great mood, and very positive! However, still without appetite! Lastnight I could only eat soup! Oh well! :wacko:


----------



## greekgirl

hi girls. 
i am new to clomid as well. we have been trying on and off for 2,5 years with a few breaks here and there and not once have we seen a BFP. 
this month we are going for our first IUI and i have this negative feeling it's going to be waste. 
symptoms: i started out with only a little nausea the first two days but last night i got hot flashes, more like one hot flash that lasted all night and insomnia. today is CD8 for me. going in for an ultra sound tomorrow.
i am like a zombie today and to top off my mood my neighbor is probably pregnant and is silently gloating. and she deserves it, happy for her. really beating myself up though... so jealous.
anyway. 
one girl mentioned above something about side effects.. as far as bloating and weight gain goes i was told to avoid salty foods and sweets. and to drink plenty of water. well, clomid makes me very thirsty and kinda nauseas so it works for me.


----------



## 35_Smiling

Ttcreed: good for you! :wohoo: cant wait too to ready what your havingwell if you post it that is lol Good luck and thanks for popping in for the update!

Trying hard: hello there! I am doing okay just taking it one day at a time. My back is still hurting and I cant take any more medications so over the counter pain killers are doing the job for now. My finals are Tuesday so I am geared up for this day to come fast! Lol I moved my September class to this summer so I am excited! The end is so close I can taste it :rofl: how are you doing these days.

Carty.1978: good for you! :yipee: welcome to the club! Good luck to you on this cycle! :dust:

Pola17: I am a few days late but I want to say good luck and try not to get down too much. Ive had 5 pregnancies and 4 miscarriages. I am still going strong and believe I will have a child for my husband one day. At present I have a 19yrs old (I am only 37) ya do the math lol baby having a baby :rofl: my husband has no kids but I still keep the faith that I will have another child one day. Being on clomids does effect your hormones so ya I kind of know what your going through. Hey, we ladies are here for each other so pop in anytime and vent, share your joy, anger, and we all can learn from each other! :hugs: hope by today you feeling a little better. :dust:

Mauri: hello there! Good luck on this cycle too! :dust:

Greekgirl: ya the side affect sucks on clomids. Good luck with the IUI and think positive hun. are you doing the progesterone too? I did it with my IUI in Nov. got pregnant but due to my sticky blood condition I lost it in Dec. hey I have faith you will be fine and get your :bfp: with this IUI! :dust:


----------



## pola17

35_Smiling said:


> Ttcreed: good for you! :wohoo: cant wait too to ready what your havingwell if you post it that is lol Good luck and thanks for popping in for the update!
> 
> Trying hard: hello there! I am doing okay just taking it one day at a time. My back is still hurting and I cant take any more medications so over the counter pain killers are doing the job for now. My finals are Tuesday so I am geared up for this day to come fast! Lol I moved my September class to this summer so I am excited! The end is so close I can taste it :rofl: how are you doing these days.
> 
> Carty.1978: good for you! :yipee: welcome to the club! Good luck to you on this cycle! :dust:
> 
> Pola17: I am a few days late but I want to say good luck and try not to get down too much. Ive had 5 pregnancies and 4 miscarriages. I am still going strong and believe I will have a child for my husband one day. At present I have a 19yrs old (I am only 37) ya do the math lol baby having a baby :rofl: my husband has no kids but I still keep the faith that I will have another child one day. Being on clomids does effect your hormones so ya I kind of know what your going through. Hey, we ladies are here for each other so pop in anytime and vent, share your joy, anger, and we all can learn from each other! :hugs: hope by today you feeling a little better. :dust:
> 
> Mauri: hello there! Good luck on this cycle too! :dust:
> 
> Greekgirl: ya the side affect sucks on clomids. Good luck with the IUI and think positive hun. are you doing the progesterone too? I did it with my IUI in Nov. got pregnant but due to my sticky blood condition I lost it in Dec. hey I have faith you will be fine and get your :bfp: with this IUI! :dust:

:hugs: thank you so much for your words! Im doing better now, tho! It got better with the days! :thumbup:
And yeah, you're very young for having a 19 year old! So you have a daughter or a son? I think its kind of cool being a young mom. I wish I had a baby when I was younger! I am turning 28 next month! :) 

I have an ultrasound on saturday to check if clomid is working! :dance:


----------



## ttcsecond

Hey everyone. I posted this question on a different forum but got no replies. :( Thought maybe this would be a better place for it. I took Clomid 3 years ago and got pregnant on the second round with 100mg. Now our baby is two and we are trying for a second baby. I'm currently on round 4 and up to 150mg. Getting discouraged as my doc made it sound like it worked the first time it will work the second time. Any one else have the same problem?


----------



## Rainbowbeany

ttssecond I just wish you luck with that 150mg dosage! 

I've been STC for years and am on my first month of clomid 50mg since I ovulate on my own (28 day cycle always), but Dr thinks it might be the boost my egg needs...

Good luck ladies and lets all kup with our progress...:D


----------



## ttcsecond

Thank you so much Rainbowbeany! Good luck with the 50mg. Hopefully it works for you! I have never ovulated on my own and the clomid is making me ovulate, just haven't gotten pregnant yet. Hoping it works soon cuz my Dr will only let me do two more rounds.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Ah thats too bad! Is it just to give your body a break and then start again? I've heard that soy isoflavone (if you google it you have mga info) is a natural product that acts like clomid...Just wanted to let you know if it can help you ovulate!


----------



## ttcsecond

Wow! That is awesome. I will have to check it out! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Jammers

ttcsecond said:


> Hey everyone. I posted this question on a different forum but got no replies. :( Thought maybe this would be a better place for it. I took Clomid 3 years ago and got pregnant on the second round with 100mg. Now our baby is two and we are trying for a second baby. I'm currently on round 4 and up to 150mg. Getting discouraged as my doc made it sound like it worked the first time it will work the second time. Any one else have the same problem?

ttcsecond,

I got pregnant with my daughter now 4 on the first cycle of clomid, so when this one was taking longer I started to get discouraged as well. On the up side I did get pregnant after a few extra cycles. Hang in there. Are you using ovulation kits I didnt and the cycle i did I got pg


----------



## ttcsecond

Jammers,
Glad to hear I'm not the only one that it took longer for the second time. Makes me feel much better. Yes I am using opks, felt like we have been timing it right and everything.


----------



## Jammers

ttc, 

Hang in there it will happen the good new is Clomid has worked for you once before. It seemed for me I needed a higher dose and it took long for my body to adjust this time around. So dont get too discouraged :hugs:


----------



## ttcreed

I am sitting here not knowing exactly how to say this. On saturday my water broke, went to the hospital and found out that there was no fluid with the baby. Went through ups and downs thinking that we might still be ok, but this morning (wednesday) I gave birth to a little girl, who is with God now. I was 19 weeks 6 days. She looked like a little sleeping angel. Thanks to everyone who has been there during this pregnancy, we will not give up!


----------



## pola17

:hugs: I am so sorry for you loss!!


----------



## Maurie

ttcreed said:


> I am sitting here not knowing exactly how to say this. On saturday my water broke, went to the hospital and found out that there was no fluid with the baby. Went through ups and downs thinking that we might still be ok, but this morning (wednesday) I gave birth to a little girl, who is with God now. I was 19 weeks 6 days. She looked like a little sleeping angel. Thanks to everyone who has been there during this pregnancy, we will not give up!

I am so so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## hopingfor4

ttcreed said:


> I am sitting here not knowing exactly how to say this. On saturday my water broke, went to the hospital and found out that there was no fluid with the baby. Went through ups and downs thinking that we might still be ok, but this morning (wednesday) I gave birth to a little girl, who is with God now. I was 19 weeks 6 days. She looked like a little sleeping angel. Thanks to everyone who has been there during this pregnancy, we will not give up!

((((HUGS))))) I am so so so sorry you've gone through this. I'm praying for you


----------



## trying hard

words cant describe how sorry I am that you had to loose you precious little baby hun. My thoughts are with you through this terrible terrible time. :hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

ttcreed said:


> I am sitting here not knowing exactly how to say this. On saturday my water broke, went to the hospital and found out that there was no fluid with the baby. Went through ups and downs thinking that we might still be ok, but this morning (wednesday) I gave birth to a little girl, who is with God now. I was 19 weeks 6 days. She looked like a little sleeping angel. Thanks to everyone who has been there during this pregnancy, we will not give up!

I am so very, very sorry for your loss. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## 35_Smiling

ttcreed said:


> I am sitting here not knowing exactly how to say this. On saturday my water broke, went to the hospital and found out that there was no fluid with the baby. Went through ups and downs thinking that we might still be ok, but this morning (wednesday) I gave birth to a little girl, who is with God now. I was 19 weeks 6 days. She looked like a little sleeping angel. Thanks to everyone who has been there during this pregnancy, we will not give up!

:cry:i am so sorry for your loss ttcreed. i am shocked. Please hang in there and get better soon. You and your family is def in my prayers.

I also want to ask you ladies for a prayer request for me as well. I have been told i was m/c too in a day or too. I posted a full story in my journal if you wish to pop over.

ttcreed may God be with the both of us.:hugs:


----------



## pola17

35_Smiling, Im defenitelly praying for you too!! :hugs: so sorry for what you´re going through!


----------



## Maurie

Ladies, you are definitely in my prayers...
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ironprincess1

So here goes my story!! My name is Sara im 26 I've been married 8 years! We've tried for babies since the beginning in 03/2009 I got pregnant.. we were so happy we told everyone sadly we lost that baby at about 7 weeks along. Then just 8 short months later I was pregnant again.. this time very apprehensive to tell anyone..About 11 weeks in I got very sick, so sick I had to go to the ER and he said "oh its the joys of being pregnant you just have morning sickness, sorry but it happens." He said lets just check the baby out to make sure its okay.. my first appointment was the very next day and there was no baby on the monitor and found out it was an ectopic. They gave me 2 shots of methotrexate? and said that would take care of it and I would still be able to have kids. About a week later I passed out in my bathroom, my mom found me called the ambulance and they took my in to find my right rube ruptured and I had a lot of blood in my stomach.. I went straight in for emergency surgery and lost my right tube. The doctor told me after surgery I would not reduce my chances of having kids at all. So we took a break and last year we started trying again. I went to a fertility doctor he said give it a good straight year of trying and we will go from there. I left with no answers. 

I finally got fed up and in March of this year I found a new doctor willing to help and she prescribed me Clomid. 50 mg days 5-9 I knew nothing about the drug. So i after I did my research I was absolutely thrilled, I did have completely regular periods every 28 days for 5 days. So my period was due at the end of March, the 27th I believe, that day came and went and I thought oh my god its a blessing im finally pregnant, after about 8 negative pregnancy tests i thought something else was up then 2 weeks late I started my period, but it was very light, though it did last for 5 days. So I said with my period being so late im not going to take the clomid this time I dont want to waste it because my regular period was supposed to start 2 weeks after that. 

May 6th my period started it was exactly 28 days from before so I was absolutely thrilled, I started Clomid the 5th day and just to make matters worse my period didnt stop the next day, as a matter of fact its still going, not heavy, not light, just average. Im on day 9 of my period and today is the first day of my fertile window. :( 

So sorry for the looong history. But What gives? Why the long period? Never has this happened in my life, so im hoping some of you clomid users can give me a little insight!! 

Thanks EVERYONE!


----------



## pola17

:hugs: sounds like you´re going through an emotional, yet confusing time!

Is there a way you can get an appointment with a doctor to try to check why this is happening?? :hugs:
I hope you find answers soon!


----------



## Maurie

Ironprincess, first let me say I am so sorry for your losses:hugs:

Clomid will do funny funny things to you. I Am on round three, first one since my loss. 

are you using OPKs to help you identify your fertile window?


----------



## Hopepray

Hi

This is the first time i m joining such forum. I am having PCOS since 7 years and ttc since 1 year got chance to consult we RE when i went to my native place ,tried it for 3 months dropped it and consulted with RE over here . he prescribed me Clomid 100 mg this month , i dont even feel like i will ovulate i just had slight cramps while taking the medication, now i m on cycle day 12 still dnt feel like i would . Is their anyone feeling the same?

Thanks in advance for your reply


----------



## pola17

:hi: hey Hopepray!

I started clomid on this cycle 50mg on CD5-9. The days I took clomid, had slight cramping. Then on CD14 I got ovulation pain that lasted even on the DPO days. I got an ultrasound on CD12, and I had a follicle that looked nicely!

Dont worry, it will be ok! BTW Are you getting monitored?


----------



## Hopepray

Thanks pola17 for responding

I did one ultrasound today which is cycle day 13 , i didn't have any follicles which is about to mature ( one was 7mm &8.5mm) . My NP said i will have to wait till wednesday to know my progesterone level . I know this will take time ,god has a definite purpose about me . i am looking forward for the next followup.


----------



## pola17

well, in case it wont work this cycle, they will ask you to take a higher dose next cycle! :thumbup: Im sure youll be fine! :hugs:


----------



## tink28

Hi ladies this is my first month ttc baby no.2, I already have a 14 month old son who was conceived on clomid in June 2010. I was lucky and got my bfp 1st cycle 50mg days 3-7. I'm on the same dosage this time round. 
I don't ovulate and have no idea why but clomid seems to work nicely for me so hoping I will be as lucky this time but am with a different partner now so who knows! I'm on CD2 so take first tablet tomorrow. Sending everyone baby dust xx


----------



## pola17

:hi: good luck on this cycle!! And yes, seems like clomid works wonderfully on you! :)


----------



## Maurie

pola17 said:


> :hi: hey Hopepray!
> 
> I started clomid on this cycle 50mg on CD5-9. The days I took clomid, had slight cramping. Then on CD14 I got ovulation pain that lasted even on the DPO days. I got an ultrasound on CD12, and I had a follicle that looked nicely!

Pola17-Tons of :dust:



Hopepray said:


> Thanks pola17 for responding
> 
> I did one ultrasound today which is cycle day 13 , i didn't have any follicles which is about to mature ( one was 7mm &8.5mm) . My NP said i will have to wait till wednesday to know my progesterone level . I know this will take time ,god has a definite purpose about me . i am looking forward for the next followup.

Hopepray- Keep us posted on your levels, I am rooting for you here... Maybe the next dose up will give you nice follies :hugs:



tink28 said:


> Hi ladies this is my first month ttc baby no.2, I already have a 14 month old son who was conceived on clomid in June 2010. I was lucky and got my bfp 1st cycle 50mg days 3-7. I'm on the same dosage this time round.
> I don't ovulate and have no idea why but clomid seems to work nicely for me so hoping I will be as lucky this time but am with a different partner now so who knows! I'm on CD2 so take first tablet tomorrow. Sending everyone baby dust xx

Tink- So glad Clomid works well for you! Are you being monitored? hopefully it will work just as quickly this time.

I just got back from my second midcycle ultrasound this cycle. I had one on day 14, friday, they said my lining was still too thin and only one follicle was just at where they like to see it. They scheduled me for another today day 17. Everything looked good. My lining thickened enough and the one follicle grew. So they gave me the Novarel, the trigger shot today even though I was surging since last night. I am praying this increased dose is enough to sustain a pregnancy now. [-o&lt; I will get my progesterone checked next week.

:dust::dust::dust: to all! :hugs:


----------



## tink28

Thank u Maurie. Not being monitored this time other than 21 day progesterone to confirm Ov. X


----------



## tink28

Can I ask u ladies what colour your clomid tablets are? I'm sure when I took them before I remember them being white but these ones I have are a pale yellow/cream colour. They are a prescription that I was given two years ago before I found out I was pregnant. But the expiry date on them says 2014 and they have been stored in a cool dry place so surely they couldn't of discoloured with age? Do they sound ok to u?


----------



## Hopepray

Hi ladies

I got my blood test done which doesnt look gud seems like i will not ovulate in this cycle . My NP said that i could start another round of clomid starting today 150 mg and that i will not have to wait for my period i dnt know why she said so ? is it because i didn't have cyst on the cycle day 4 of this ultrasound ?.




@tink28
Clomid tablets are white in colour , i just got them today . 

@maurie Gud luck !!!


----------



## Zfbaby

Hi all, 
I'm on clomid as well (10th cycle) I'm currently on 150 mg cd 15. I've found it tricky to ovulate with clomid with no explaination. we get inconsistent results and as of yet have not ovulated twice in a row. I wondered if anyone else has had success one month and then failure the next even if they've not changed their dose? My dr said its unusual but I'm hoping there might be some experience out there.


----------



## hopingfor4

I'm on cycle 4 of clomid.... I ovulated on cycle 2, but not the 1st and 3rd.... waiting to see if I O this cycle.


----------



## Sapphia

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind if I join you, I am only starting Clomid next cycle, but I have a few questions?

I have been told to try 50mg first cylce then increase to 100mg if my cycle is longer than 30 days. 

1) Have you had bad mood swings and/or other symptoms?

2) What dosage are you on and has it made you ovulate regularly?

3) Most of you seem to be being monitored in some way, but I will not be. Is it just to check if you are ovulating?

Thanks in advance! :flower:


----------



## Zfbaby

Hi sapphia,

I've been on clomid for about 10 cycles (currently at 150mg) and I'm regularly monitored. I have a blood test on cd21 to check my progesterone levels if the results are above 30 it means I've ovulated and can stay at the same dosage if not I have to double the dose next cycle. I think that's pretty standard practice. I also have checkups with the fertility clinic. 
I have had a couple of side affects but nothing major I've had headaches and tender breasts but as far as mood swings go I guess you have to ask my husband :) 

I'm currently in my 2ww an have a blood test on Wednesday, waiting to know if you've ovulated is the hardest part of taking clomid. Good luck


----------



## hopefulbaby

Hi Ladies. I'm not new to BnB but I'm new to the clomid club. DH and I have been TTC for a year and 3 months & I was diagnosed with PCOS and hypothyroidism. DH is fine and healthy. I just started first round of 50mg clomid this cycle and I got a positive OPK yesterday, but still no temp rise. I'm going to OPK again today to see if I get another positive. It was a blatant positive so I'm confused by no temp rise in my BBT chart...

Anyway, my question was have any of you experienced severe ovulation pain / cramping? It feels like I'm being stabbed and it takes my breath away. When the stabbing pain subsides I get very bad cramps. I've had ovulation pains near my hip for the last 2 days but but that was nothing compared to this. I hope it means I've ovulated or I'm ovulating but MAN does it hurt like crazy. It hurts to sit and stand :/  I ended up having to call in sick to work. Hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Maurie

Sapphia said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I join you, I am only starting Clomid next cycle, but I have a few questions?
> 
> I have been told to try 50mg first cylce then increase to 100mg if my cycle is longer than 30 days.
> 
> 1) Have you had bad mood swings and/or other symptoms?
> 
> 2) What dosage are you on and has it made you ovulate regularly?
> 
> 3) Most of you seem to be being monitored in some way, but I will not be. Is it just to check if you are ovulating?
> 
> Thanks in advance! :flower:

Sapphia,
I am cycle 3 of Clomid. . 100mg
They increased me from 50mg to 100 after my miscarriage.
#1 50mg was not so bad. I was emotional but I am naturally. I am on 100mg and boy do you have to watch out for me! I am crazy! I cry durring stupid commercials, if someone said something wrong. I even cried because the weather was supposed to be sunny and not rainy like I had planned. :haha:

#2 I O regularly without the Clomid however my follies dont get big enough for fertilization so I am on Clomid for maturity of the eggs not O. 

#3 On 50mg I was only monitored with 21 day bloods to check progesterone. On 100mg I am monitored very closely. 

Hope that helps.:flower: 
When are you starting Clomid?



Zfbaby said:


> Hi sapphia,
> 
> I've been on clomid for about 10 cycles (currently at 150mg) and I'm regularly monitored. I have a blood test on cd21 to check my progesterone levels if the results are above 30 it means I've ovulated and can stay at the same dosage if not I have to double the dose next cycle. I think that's pretty standard practice. I also have checkups with the fertility clinic.
> I have had a couple of side affects but nothing major I've had headaches and tender breasts but as far as mood swings go I guess you have to ask my husband :)
> 
> I'm currently in my 2ww an have a blood test on Wednesday, waiting to know if you've ovulated is the hardest part of taking clomid. Good luck

How did your test go? I am also in the TWW I cant test until monday and I am dying as I am 9dpo. i had the trigger so they want at least 14dpo.



hopefulbaby said:


> Hi Ladies. I'm not new to BnB but I'm new to the clomid club. DH and I have been TTC for a year and 3 months & I was diagnosed with PCOS and hypothyroidism. DH is fine and healthy. I just started first round of 50mg clomid this cycle and I got a positive OPK yesterday, but still no temp rise. I'm going to OPK again today to see if I get another positive. It was a blatant positive so I'm confused by no temp rise in my BBT chart...
> 
> Anyway, my question was have any of you experienced severe ovulation pain / cramping? It feels like I'm being stabbed and it takes my breath away. When the stabbing pain subsides I get very bad cramps. I've had ovulation pains near my hip for the last 2 days but but that was nothing compared to this. I hope it means I've ovulated or I'm ovulating but MAN does it hurt like crazy. It hurts to sit and stand :/ I ended up having to call in sick to work. Hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow.

Sorry about the O pain. I do get that at O. Mine is very sharp, lasts for a few seconds and subsides but does that for about an hour before it goes away. I never had cramps. well until AF...

:dust::dust:
hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## hopefulbaby

Maurie - thanks! They were something I'd never experienced before. Might be because of lack of ovulation cuz of PCOS, clomid side effects or a mix of both. I had to spend the whole day in bed, as the pain was on and off all day long. I wonder if that means I had a lot of eggs at once.... I'm glad the pain is over now and I feel much better today. My temp went up a bit too so FX for a sticky bean!


----------



## Zfbaby

Maurie- I had my 21 day blood test this morning and I wont get the results until Friday. Very stressed out at this point as we had no O last cycle. We can use hpt next Wednesday. I'm trying not to think too much about it as the build up and disappointment is really hard and that's on top of a very stressful week ( my beautiful kitten died yesterday). 

I've never been pregnant so I tend to look for signs constantly. Has anyone had a fluttery/ pressured feeling in stomach in tww? Is this a good sign or nothing? No other signs just this odd feeling like my trousers are really tight but they're not.


----------



## Hopepray

Hi every1

I went for the ultrasound today, my follicles were 18 mm, 15 mm &13 mm. Now i m on cycle day 10 . So Np gave me the injection to take it on my own . so what is the chance for the 13 mm follicle to ovulate if i take the injection tmrw???

Any 1 in similar boat plz i need a suggestion

thanks


----------



## Zfbaby

Hi all, just wondering if anyone got their day 21 test results back, how did they go? 
Got mine yesterday, progesterone was 38.7!! Yay!! Txt dh whilst at work and he bought me a kinder surprise egg to celebrate my "kinder egg". A silly little gesture but super sweet, and I must be hormonal as I've never cried at a kinder egg before. ; ) 
Hope the week goes well for everyone, fingers tightly crossed.


----------



## wookie130

I got my 21 day progesterone level back today too, and it was 23.02, which is the highest it's been for me thus far...even higher than my last pregnancy cycle in February (my first round of Clomid...I miscarried that one).


----------



## Zfbaby

Getting a good result seems to put me on edge more than a bad one though as know I'm stressed about the hpt. Can't win can you! 

Wookie, does that result show ovulation occurred? What does are you on?


----------



## wookie130

On Clomid, doctors want to see a level at 15 or above, so yes, the 23.02 indicates a strong ovulation. Your 38.7 merely means that your ovary fired that eggy out like a cannon, and you've got a strong corpus luteum creating lots of progesterone. 

There is no way to predict a possible pregnancy based on progesterone levels. All it tells us is whether we've ovulated or not.


----------



## Turtlemad

I just got my results yesterday and one month it was 45 and the next it was only 20, FS recommended going onto 100mg for three months to see how I go... Crazy lady is gona come back again, my dh can't wait :haha:
Should I b concerned about ohss on higher dose seen as I did ovulate at 45 one month??? I'm so confused at the min...


----------



## sasha0430

This month my progesterone level was 28.85 on 100mg of clomid. This was my third month. Last month was 62 on 100mg of clomid. And first month it was 4.06 on 50mg of clomid. Now I am in my TWW. I temp but temps can be misleading. I had high temps and then AF came. I think temps were higher because progesterone was high...who knows...


----------



## sasha0430

Zfbaby said:


> Hi all, just wondering if anyone got their day 21 test results back, how did they go?
> Got mine yesterday, progesterone was 38.7!! Yay!! Txt dh whilst at work and he bought me a kinder surprise egg to celebrate my "kinder egg". A silly little gesture but super sweet, and I must be hormonal as I've never cried at a kinder egg before. ; )
> Hope the week goes well for everyone, fingers tightly crossed.

I love, love, love, love kinder surprise eggs...I was borni in Bosnia and we had those...I have moved to the States about 17 years ago and cannot find any here where I live...friend I work with, has family in Germany and they sent her some at Christmas and she has brought me one...I was tickled pink...GL and lots of baby dust to you


----------



## Maurie

Hi ladies, Your progesterone levels looks great! 

I got mine drawn on Thursday but will not get the results back until Monday.

So I did a stupid thing, tested 10dpo Hoped I would see even a faint positive from the residual trigger shot. I even tore it apart looking. Put it back together and tossed it. My POAS addiction kicked in this morning and I tested again I am 11 dpo. I know really soon. But I looked it over and saw nothing, held it up to the light nothing, so I tossed it in the can, I went on a shopping spree, spent all day shopping, very theraputic. 

Got home and l decided to look at it again, well on one of them I think there is a faint line but I mixed up the tests:dohh: Now I dont know if the HCG is coming or going! I am going to test again tomorrow but how dumb am I??? 

I even packed some meds for cramps in-case AF came during my day of shopping, I was so certain, now I am not so sure. 

Even funnier, DH walked in on me with 2 pg tests tore apart on my lap :haha:... he laughed and told me to wash my hands. lol


----------



## Xxenssial

This is my first month on clomid only 50mg for day 2-6 today is my day 10 and I had my bt and my estrogen is at 667mg, I was shocked as last month non clomid it was only at 50mg. They have asked me to go have another bt tomorrow so fingers crossed.


----------



## Zfbaby

Wookie that's great news! I'm so glad it worked this month I could cry!!! 

Sasha- I love them too they make you feel like a kid again. 

Trying to decide if I test now or wait. I've been obsessing over possible symptoms and every time I think Im pg I find symptoms I don't have. : ( 
I'm 11dpo. Think I should give it ago?


----------



## wookie130

Naw, I'd wait at least until tomorrow morning when you're 12 dpo...


----------



## Cristina2154

Hi everyone! In a few short days, I will be starting my third cycle of clomid. I'm a bit nervous and scared not knowing if this time it will work or not.


----------



## louise31

onto 4th and final cycle of 50mg for me from tomorrow. Not even any hint of BFP in 3 cycles so far, but had lots of hot flushes!!! Good luck to everyone!! Lets hope our BFPs are not too far away!


----------



## Cristina2154

Good luck!


----------



## Hopepray

Hi ladies

Today is 9 days since my HCG shot , i have severe cramps and breast soreness . Did hear that this is common for HCG shots . HOPE everything goes well 

Gook luck to all


----------



## Hopepray

Hi ladies

I got a positive pregnancy blood test yesterday , but having severe cramping and back pain 
HCG 433
progesterone 32.8

Hope everything goes well


----------



## BeachBum

Hopepray said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I got a positive pregnancy blood test yesterday , but having severe cramping and back pain
> HCG 433
> progesterone 32.8
> 
> Hope everything goes well

Congratulations!! I hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hopepray said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I got a positive pregnancy blood test yesterday , but having severe cramping and back pain
> HCG 433
> progesterone 32.8
> 
> Hope everything goes well

Congratulations! :yipee: :wohoo: wow you numbers are high could there be :oneofeach: :haha: good luck hun and happy 9 months!


----------



## wookie130

Congrats, Hope!


----------



## sasha0430

CONGRATS HOPE...HAPPY AND HEALTHY 9 MONTHS...:happydance:


----------



## Sonja73

I'm new here and thought I'd say hi to all the other LTTTC ladies on Clomid... and congrats to Hope!

I started my first Clomid cycle this month and am 2dpo. I normally get at least one day of EWCM, but on Clomid it was sort of milky/watery for about five days before, during and after O - without ever getting to the EWCM stage. 

I've heard there are ways to thin CM (cough syrup, grapefruit juice, etc.), but my problem is that it's _too_ thin. Are there ways to change watery into eggwhite? Would EPO do this? 

Anyone had any luck getting preggo with watery CM instead of EWCM? 

By the way, Wookie, your avatar is hilarious. :)


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Ugg, I'm having a rough month. I'm on my 5th cycle of Clomid; 4th on 100mg and am losing hope. It's really hard watching the refill count ticking down each month on what I had hoped would be a wonder drug for my PCOS. It was really exciting my first month on 100mg when I found out I ovulated but I'm starting to worry that my problems might go beyond ovulation... :cry:

When do all of you ladies ovulate on Clomid? I've been ovulating on cd 21 for the last 3 months which is still pretty late. :shrug:


----------



## 35_Smiling

HopinAndPrayn said:


> Ugg, I'm having a rough month. I'm on my 5th cycle of Clomid; 4th on 100mg and am losing hope. It's really hard watching the refill count ticking down each month on what I had hoped would be a wonder drug for my PCOS. It was really exciting my first month on 100mg when I found out I ovulated but I'm starting to worry that my problems might go beyond ovulation... :cry:
> 
> When do all of you ladies ovulate on Clomid? I've been ovulating on cd 21 for the last 3 months which is still pretty late. :shrug:

HopinAndPrayn: :hi: Hun, I am sorry you are feeling this way. Please do not give up the hope. I've had six pregnancies and only one child to show for it my son is 19yrs old and I had him at age 17. 

Now that I am married (3yrs now) and ready to have kids it seems I am having issues. In the last two years five miscarriages has taken a toll on me but I will never give up. don't get me wrong, I have my down days but I don't stay down to long because I know one day god will allow me and my husband (who has no children) to have a baby when he sees fit. 

If you don't mind if I make a suggestion, why don't you give your body a break from the clomids and medications for a bit. I did it for 3 months and when I went back on the clomids I got pregnant but mine wasn't a happy ending this doesn't mean yours will be like mine. I can not promise that giving your body a break for 3 months and do it all natural will be a happy ending but you will never know...there might be a happy ending for you.

Good luck hun and all the best...please don't give up hope...just look at it as a stump in the road. :hugs:


----------



## Ary32

Hello ladies! 
I am freaking out. This month I will be starting my 5th round of Clomid. I have PCOS but other than that I am a healthy 22 year old. BH and I have been trying for almost 2 years. Round 1,2 & 3 were 50mg days 3-7. Round 4 was 100mg days 3-7 and now this month it will be 150mg days 3-7. I've bbt and done opk and no ovulation has been detected. Although, on rounds 3 & 4 I have seen ewcm and experienced ovary pain. Dr. says not to give up but this month would be my 5th round and he wont prescribe more than 6 rounds. I just wanted to hear some encouragement or maybe even some stories of ladies who have taken Clomid this many rounds. Good luck to you all!


----------



## wookie130

Good luck to all of my fellow Clomid clubbers. I'm 8 dpo, on my 3rd cycle of Clomid (50 mg 3-7), after my first cycle of Clomid got me pregnant back in February...with my second miscarriage, unfortunately. Took a 2 month break from TTC after that, and then began the Clomid. I'm ovulating just fine on the 50 mg (so far...just got my progesterone drawn again today, so we'll see...), but we just don't seem to be catching the egg. DH has had a great SA, so it's definitely not him. I just turned 34, and we have no children. It's just getting so frickin' hard.


----------



## babydeabreu

Hi ladies, I'm on my second month of clomid. currently cd37 8dpo. been getting faint positives but looking like evap lines. been trying for number 2 for over 15months now and still no joy. hopefully i will get some good news come monday..as i'll be getting my bloods back to tell me if im ovulating or if pregnant. lets hope either way is good news! 



wookie130 said:


> Good luck to all of my fellow Clomid clubbers. I'm 8 dpo, on my 3rd cycle of Clomid (50 mg 3-7), after my first cycle of Clomid got me pregnant back in February...with my second miscarriage, unfortunately. Took a 2 month break from TTC after that, and then began the Clomid. I'm ovulating just fine on the 50 mg (so far...just got my progesterone drawn again today, so we'll see...), but we just don't seem to be catching the egg. DH has had a great SA, so it's definitely not him. I just turned 34, and we have no children. It's just getting so frickin' hard.

Hi wookie...congrats again on your beanie xxxx


----------



## confuzzled

Hi ladies sorry if answered before but im only on day 5of taking clomid so 6 days from cd1 and well i did opk and its a positive it is a bit light but darker than normal build up if this makes sense?! i know clomid can make O sooner but really that soon?! we r trying to bd everyother night but im not sure whats going on, also just incase it helps im on clomid as weve been ttc for 28months and unexplained infertility as hubbys sa fine and im ovulating!!
Thank you for help
baby dust to all you ladiesxx


----------



## Hopepray

Hi ladies 

Did an early ultrasound and confirmed everything is fine and there is only one baby , will keep you updated keep me in your prayers

thanks


----------



## mumanddad

Hello ladies sorry to drop by like this but please can some one help?? 

What is the name of the herbal clomid i want to see invo something but cant remember the name.

Thank you


----------



## butterfly0517

Hello,

Im new here and this is my first time taking Clomid 50Mg I will be taking them for 5days and then i will star Estradio 1MG for 5days as well. But my question is why does it say on the Description of the pills (Do not use this Medicine if you are plane to become pregnant :confused:

Pls some one help me understand this part of Medicine


----------



## Xxenssial

Hi ladies,

Thought I would come back and update, I did 2rounds of clomid and the second round we have got our :bfp: we heard from the clinic today so fingers crossed our little snowflake sticks. Best of luck everyone hope you all get your own :bfp: soon.


----------



## RKW

Supprised you had that written on the pack butterfly, where did you get the tablets? A doctor? X


----------



## tiatammy

hello ladies I am new here, I am on my 4th round of clomid 150mg cd 5-9, and still no BFP, I am coming up on 2 years in april in trying to concieve, started taking clomid in september(50mg cd 5-9) october was the same dosage same days, november was 150mg cd5-9) and december 150mg cd 5-9.The doc said I should ovulate aroung cd 17, well according to him last month temp chart showed I ovulated cd 23, Is that normal? Is that good or bad? Can you really ovulate that late anyone please help. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## tiatammy

where is everyone? has this thread gone dead? good luck and best wishes for all you ladies, I am on cd 16 and waiting for a positive OPK after taking clomid 150mg cd 5-9. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## HearMyPrayers

I'm on my first round of 100mg clomid. Started cd5-9. I have had horrible headaches hot flashes and dizziness like crazy! I'm being monitored currently on cd13 with 1 follie check cd10 was 14mm yesterday cd12 18mm going back today to check the progress.


----------



## pola17

Gals! Im here to tell you some good news:
Im pregnant... clomid worked!
I changed my clomid days, instead of starting on CD5, I started on CD2, it made my period shorter, less painful, I had strong OV on CD14, we :sex: from CD13-CD17, and by 14DPO I got a BFN, I waited a whole week to re test, and got 2 HPT positive, and a blood test confirmed it!

I have PCOS, and we´ve been trying almost 2 years, so everything is possible!

Also, I chnaged my diet, and started eating organic food, maybe that helped!

Good luck, gals! :)


----------



## tiatammy

HearMyPrayers said:


> I'm on my first round of 100mg clomid. Started cd5-9. I have had horrible headaches hot flashes and dizziness like crazy! I'm being monitored currently on cd13 with 1 follie check cd10 was 14mm yesterday cd12 18mm going back today to check the progress.

I do hope it works for you, so far it hasnt for me and this is the 4th time around now up 150mg cd 5-9. I am now on cd17 and still no positive OPK GRRRRRRRRRRRR, so sorr you are having sooo many side effects, I only had a little hot flashes is all, maybe this first try will work I will keep you in my prayers. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## tiatammy

pola17 said:


> Gals! Im here to tell you some good news:
> Im pregnant... clomid worked!
> I changed my clomid days, instead of starting on CD5, I started on CD2, it made my period shorter, less painful, I had strong OV on CD14, we :sex: from CD13-CD17, and by 14DPO I got a BFN, I waited a whole week to re test, and got 2 HPT positive, and a blood test confirmed it!
> 
> I have PCOS, and we´ve been trying almost 2 years, so everything is possible!
> 
> Also, I chnaged my diet, and started eating organic food, maybe that helped!
> 
> Good luck, gals! :)

So happy for you, wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy. I may ask my doc. to put me on cd 2-6. He has had me take it cd 5-9 each month I have been on it,this is the 4th month same cds. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## pola17

I realized everytime I took them from CD5-9, I did ovulate. My doctor asked me to take them on these days.

As I read some other girls have taken them on CD2-6 with success stories, I gave it a try, and it worked wonderfully!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi,
Please can i join the club?
Im taking clomid cd2-6 and on cd4 today. This is my first round of clomid and ttc number one x


----------



## tiatammy

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hi,
> Please can i join the club?
> Im taking clomid cd2-6 and on cd4 today. This is my first round of clomid and ttc number one x

welcome wish you all the best, I am on clomis 150mg cd 5-9 and still waiting on a positive OPD on cd 17 today. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi tiatammy!
Keep doin your opk. Hopefully u will get positive very soon. Are u bding every other day? X


----------



## tiatammy

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hi tiatammy!
> Keep doin your opk. Hopefully u will get positive very soon. Are u bding every other day? X

well lets see I have bedded cd 4,5,7,8,12,17, and hoping to continue every other day through cd 24 or 25, doc said according to last month I ovulated cd 23. So I will continue OPKs and hope I get a positive. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

FX u i soon then hun. Good luck xxx


----------



## tiatammy

MrsBroodyPant said:


> FX u i soon then hun. Good luck xxx

thank you, I hope this month is my month hoping for a christmas surprise. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im cd6 now (last day of clomid) and have acne on one side of my face! Lots of make-up today!!! x


----------



## tiatammy

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Im cd6 now (last day of clomid) and have acne on one side of my face! Lots of make-up today!!! x

hellobroodypants, well on cd 19 and still no positive OPK, grrrrr. as far as the acne some people do get that on clomid, I cant remember did you say you were on clomid too? HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes im on 50mg cd2-6 just taken my last tablet tonight. Hope u dont have to wait much longer to o xxx


----------



## tiatammy

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Yes im on 50mg cd2-6 just taken my last tablet tonight. Hope u dont have to wait much longer to o xxx

I have an update MrsBroodypant, Last night at 11:00 pm I got my smiley face. the first smiley since I have been on clomid and it was started in september, cd 19 was happy night now2 cd 20 today so we did bed on cd7,9,12,17,19, and going to bed today and tomm. I think that should cover it dont you? :hugs::hugs::hugs: FRIENDS :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sounds like u and your oh have it covered!! Good luck with yr tww. X


----------



## tiatammy

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Sounds like u and your oh have it covered!! Good luck with yr tww. X

Thankyou soooo much, for helping to hang in there :hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Your welcome.

I hardly slept a wink last night. Mu hubby and i were round our best friends house for takeaway (our last friends without children) & they announced they are expecting& due in june. Im happy for them but sad for us.we got married before them so expected to be first. I was crying & thinking all night xxx


----------



## tiatammy

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Your welcome.
> 
> I hardly slept a wink last night. Mu hubby and i were round our best friends house for takeaway (our last friends without children) & they announced they are expecting& due in june. Im happy for them but sad for us.we got married before them so expected to be first. I was crying & thinking all night xxx

ooooh MrsBroodyPants I am sooo sorry you had to go through that, :hugs:I know how you had to of felt I have been there, It is sooo hard to be happy , when yourself want it so badly. Hang in there sweetie, we will get htrough this together HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## IceQueen86

Hi everybody!

I'm new in LTTTC. I've been trying since 1/1/2012 so i think it can be considered as a long time. I started charting my temps in may and so far i have had long cycles and have O'd only 3 times with late O date - CD21, CD26 and CD36. I was wondering why is it taking me so long to get pregnant but now i know then. No wonder it haven't happened yet :( 
So i'm curious to know if i can take clomid to shorten my cycles and O earlier?


----------



## MH53ADwife

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Your welcome.
> 
> I hardly slept a wink last night. Mu hubby and i were round our best friends house for takeaway (our last friends without children) & they announced they are expecting& due in june. Im happy for them but sad for us.we got married before them so expected to be first. I was crying & thinking all night xxx


:cry: I'm so sorry hun, we all know too well that pain in your gut and confusion in your head that comes when you hear that kind if news. :hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u for all the kind words. Its soo nice to find people who actually understand how im feeling. Im trying to think positive now & hopefully clomid will do the trick....no more crying!! - Its not attractive & i need to get bding lol xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

CD10 for me today and i got a positive smiley opk!! Is this too early? I don't think i should trust this opk??? x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Neg opk cd11 and no temp rise so i guess i just have to keel waiting and see what happens! Hows everyone else? X


----------



## tiatammy

MrsBroodyPant said:


> CD10 for me today and i got a positive smiley opk!! Is this too early? I don't think i should trust this opk??? x

Hello sweetie If you are on clomid cd 2-6 normally you start testing with opk 5 days after last pill of clomid any earlier you could get a false positive, I would continue testing, but if you got that positive still bed the day of the positive and the next 2 days after , that has been what I was told. As for me on cd25 temp is at 98.1 not reallty a big elevation yet, I do pray for a christmas surprise, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

thanks tiatammy,

i have been dtd and am still doing the opks..........will see what happens x


----------



## tiatammy

MrsBroodyPant said:


> thanks tiatammy,
> 
> i have been dtd and am still doing the opks..........will see what happens x

I will pray for you honey, hopefully we both get a christmas surprise :thumbup: HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Id love us to get Christmas surprises!!!!!!!! I will keep u in my thoughts x


----------



## mrs.monty

Hi everyone! i am on cycle 2 of Clomid and have been trying to conceive #1 since 2003. so think this make me elligible for long term TTC?? anyway, I mere, this is my second round of clomid, and we are 1 dpo, so, I might wait till after christmas just so I can be hopeful and happy over christmas and not disappointed!! anyway, I just wanted to ask, I know this is TMI, but i would like others to tell me that this is normal, and not some weird thing that happend only to me on clomid, so, I have PCOS, I had my first round of clomid last month and the day that i beleive I o'ed, I had ALOT of EWCM I mean a really really lot! (like wet your knickers?) anyway, then i had pain in my lower abdomen, where i would imagine my ovary is. this month, i took clomid and had a pregnyl booster to bring on the ovulation, and again with the EWCM, and this time i also checked by cervix, and tuesday and wednesday morning it was low and i could feel the hole, and by yesterday afternoon it was high and i could not find it. so does that mean i am finished O'ing? do i need to continue to BD one more time? I suspect i ovulated either tuesday night, or wednesday morning. i think i will give it one more go just for luck!!! weve been a long time waiting for this so one more "night of passion" shouldn't hurt right!! I said to DH, I would hate to miss it for the sake of one more night! anyway, that is where i am at, and i hope this will be out month! A christmas surprise would be amazing, but i dont think i could stand the disapointment if we are not pregnant, so will try to not testing. :)


----------



## kt0123

I'm on Clomid this month too. I took 100mg days 5-9 and I got a positive ovulation test on day 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21 and 22! I'm currently on day 22 so there's still a possibility that I will continue to get positive ovulation tests. I had an ultrasound done on day 19 and they confirmed that I ovulated!! 

Every day since day 16 I've had really bad ovulatory pain on my right side and over the past few days its moved onto my back and feels really sore. I was also extremely emotional days 10 - 15. 

Now I'm in the waiting period hoping to get a positive pregnancy test!


----------



## 4everWishful

We have been trying to conceive for fourteen months. Finally started 1000mg of metformin in Sep to help regulate my cycle. In Oct I started clomid round 1 50mg. No luck. Nov 27 I started clomid round 2 100mg on CD5-9. I got a positive OPK on Dec 6. So now we are once again in the waiting game. I am trying not to think or worry about it until after Christmas but its been hard.

Glad I have this forum to come too. Sometimes I feel like no one understands and being here I know that you ladies do...and that is comforting.


----------



## shaslove

We are on Clomid Round one. Got a positive OPK on day 18, 9 DPO right now. Thinking to test tomorrow.


----------



## tiatammy

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Id love us to get Christmas surprises!!!!!!!! I will keep u in my thoughts x

I will keep you in mine, well I am on cd29 today,well cd28 my temp dropped all the way down to 97.3 and today it is at 97.9 I do hope thats thats good all the rest of the temps were at 98.1 It would be great if that is a implantation temp, I dont know only time will tell I quess. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Tiatammy - sounds promising. Good luck girl xxx

AFM im sooo confused!! Got +opk cd10 & no temp rise but strong ovulation pain. Then -opks! Then +opk cd15 & cd16 & v sore nipples but no ovulation pain like before. Still no temp rise & opk is - again now :-(


----------



## tiatammy

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Tiatammy - sounds promising. Good luck girl xxx
> 
> AFM im sooo confused!! Got +opk cd10 & no temp rise but strong ovulation pain. Then -opks! Then +opk cd15 & cd16 & v sore nipples but no ovulation pain like before. Still no temp rise & opk is - again now :-(

hello sweetie well starting spotting yesterday and today it is more than spotting, so I am out again this month no christmas surprise for me, I wish you all the best and may all your wishes come true, I just am ready to throw in the towel :cry::cry::cry::hugs:FRIENDS


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Dont give up!! I know i wont be getting a xmas bfp too coz hubby was ill so couldnt dtd round ovulation. I eventually got a temp rise! 
Next cycle i plan on chilling out. No temps or opk everyday (maybe just a few) and relaxing. 
You can do the same hun. 
Is it more than spotting yet? X


----------



## tiatammy

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Dont give up!! I know i wont be getting a xmas bfp too coz hubby was ill so couldnt dtd round ovulation. I eventually got a temp rise!
> Next cycle i plan on chilling out. No temps or opk everyday (maybe just a few) and relaxing.
> You can do the same hun.
> Is it more than spotting yet? X

I am at full flow now, so I sent my temp chart to the doc waiting for his response to my email, dont know what the next step is going to be, upping my clomid from the 150mg to 200mg or IUI or different med, or a hsg to check the tubes. See I had my tubal reversal done in kenyucky because he had the best price and a package deal that included the sergery fee, hospital stay, meds for at home after sergery,plus iui if I dont get pregnant naturally,the hotel stay, and when I do get pregnant he follows me through the first trimester. So I will keep you updated. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS wishing you all the best:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Wow this tread is very slow...popping in to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year! from my family to yours.:xmas17::xmas16:

AFM:
for those you may know me I have stopped TTC due to my recent illness. I have Breat Cancer and receiving treatment. I am at the Beth Isreal Hospital, in Boston but was alowed to fly home (to Bermuda) to be with my family over the holidays then I return on January 3rd to continue on my treatments. I am not able to have anymore children but I am praying once I am done I can adopt one day.

For you all don't give up and I will continue to pray to everyone will have their dreams fulfilled! :thumbup:


----------



## daviess3

35 I never new that my lovely I wish u all the luck n live in the world, u have ur gorgeous boy an one day I hope u get ur dream an can adopt as u deserve it, such a long road but I hope you get there. I wish you an your family health an happiness xxx

Just popping in to wish u all luck my baby girl was born in August of this year thanks to clomid so have hope ladies!!! Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi ladies.
Af got me so on to clomid cycle two! It did shorten my cycle so im feeling quite pleased and hopeful for round two. 
Totally gutted really but gotta keep plodding onward. X


----------



## jellybeanxx

After 66 days cycle 1 of clomid ended for me. It's been a light and spotted af so far which gave me a worry about timing the start of my clomid but I'm onto the 3rd pill tonight.

35_smiling I'm sorry to hear about that, I hope you have a smooth journey to recovery and will one day complete your family x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

How is everyone? Im cd7 now. Got hsg on cd9 then bding time xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

P.s happy new year!!!! X


----------



## mrs.monty

Happy New Year everyone! 

well, AF got me christmas day of all things, thanks ya witch!!! anyway, I am CD 14, and have everything crossed! (except my legs!!! :blush:) how is everyone else feeling?? here is hoping 2013 is our year!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ha ha yes dont cross your legs!!!

Ive had HSG done and got one blocked tube but been told it shouldnt stop me from conceiving as the other tube is healthy xxx


----------



## mayheadd

Hi, I am on my second cycle of Clomid too and the witch got me on Chrismas Day!
It does help me remember the date of CD though.2013 BFPs for all of us.


----------



## Loup89

Hi girls,

Wondering if any of you can help me?

I have pcos and started clomid 50mg back in November for the first time, I didn't think I ovulated that cycle but I obviously did because I got my bfp in December. I miscarried at 7 weeks on christmas eve and I'm desperate to get pregnant again, this was our first pregnancy after 3 years ttc. Does anybody know what my chances are of ovulating next time I take clomid again? Not sure if its a definite thing that it will happen now or hit and miss?
I really wasn't expecting to get pregnant first time anyway, was I just really lucky or are the chances quite high?


----------



## jellybeanxx

Sorry for your loss :hugs:
I'd think that if clomid helped you ovulate, there's a good chance it'll work again. Best of luck xx


----------



## laurandan

Hi 
I'm all new to the whole clomid cycles and did my first one last month which ended in AF but I'm now on cd 8 due to ovulate around 15th, does anyone know the best time to test as I never had periods before clomid I don't really know when to expect AF! Any advice will be gratefully received!
Thanks,
Laura xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

laurandan said:


> Hi
> I'm all new to the whole clomid cycles and did my first one last month which ended in AF but I'm now on cd 8 due to ovulate around 15th, does anyone know the best time to test as I never had periods before clomid I don't really know when to expect AF! Any advice will be gratefully received!
> Thanks,
> Laura xx

I'd try to wait 14-15dpo but I know it's hard to hold off testing!


----------



## Tassiegal

Hi all!
Newbie here starting my second cycle of Clomid tomorrow which will be CD2 for me. I had the Depo Provera injection 15 months ago - and my body didn't respond well to it - i lost all my cycles up until August this year. Then i had 35 day, 21 day, 46 day, 14 day, and 21 day cycles after that. None of which were ovulatory. I went to see the FS three or four times last year and after establishing that i wasn't ovulating in any of these cycles she gave me Clomid to start last cycle days 2-6. According to my U/S on CD 13 i had one large follie and a smaller one ready to let loose - and i ovulated about CD 20 according to OPK's and temping. However today was 10DPO and instead of waking up to a nicely risen temp and chance of testing this morning - i ended up having light flow and AF starting instead. Even though my LP was a bit short, its still the most normal cycle i have had in the last 12 months.
I am turning 35 in November - and even though i have 4 children from a previous relationship i would love to have one more baby - to give my DF ( who doesn't have any kids) one of his own. 
Seems like my body just doesn't want that to happen. I was so sure i was pg this cycle - but maybe it was just that i had forgotten what an ovulatory cycle felt like. *sigh*
A bit down in the dumps - but i guess its another new month and another chance this month.


----------



## Morganceravol

HI all, I have been TTC 2 years no, with nothing. I have endometriosis and have had surgery for removal in 2011 and a cyst removed in 2012. I went into my dr today and he starting me on clomid this month for the first time. I am on day 29 of my cycle so Ill be starting clomid soon. I am also having an HSG test after my period this month. I just am curious on side effects and results from clomid. good luck to all!


----------



## Countrygirl13

Me too! In bed with ipad now googling symptoms, taking first 50mg dose tomorrow morning....then off to see a show in london this weekend. Worried about booking the tickets last year in case i was about to pop- 18 or so months of ttc and nothing yet.
I actually skipped out of hospital rattling my box of clomid i was that excited! Finally getting somewhere! Good luck all!


----------



## babydeabreu

Hi ladies.....im now cd8 and taking 100mg of clomid cd5-9. 

good luck to you this month 


lyns


----------



## J_Lynn

I too start clomid this month .... 25mg days 3,4,5 ... I'm hoping it works!


----------



## Nightnurse

*took 50mg waiting to test Feb 4th,good luck all*


----------



## jabish

did the whole clomis thing up to 150 mgs about 3 years ago and nothing...waited a few years and lost 80 lbs and started having normal periods again and started clomid again..got preg on 150 mgs then m/c 6 weeks into it....never ovulated again till this month when they upped my clomid to 200 mgs oh forgot to say i have pcos and am also on metformin...i am in my 2ww now...


----------



## luna_19

hi ladies. I'm starting my first round of clomid this month and would love to have some others to talk to about everything. We've been diagnosed with unexplained infertility, this is our 16th cycle. Taking 50mg days 3-7 :)


----------



## sadie

Hi all. Can someone please remind me why clomid is prescribed on different days (3 to 7; 4-8; 5-9). I also saw a few on her prescribed to only take it for 3 days....
Thanks!


----------



## trying hard

Hi Sadie, the theory behind prescribing it on different days is...earlier (2-6) is to make more follicles and later days (5-9) is to make fewer but better quality follicle/follicles...Never heard of only having it for 3 days but I'm guessing it is just to give your cycle a small boost?


----------

